# Ahoy polloi  (an island for the masses)



## Fimpagebag

I think it's safe to agree that all here on tpf love bags and admire premier design. But not everyone's budget can accomodate premier designer bags. Yet that doesn't diminish our love for *the bags we can afford*. So, for we fiscally restrained few, here is our island. Located somewhere in the gray North Atlantic, there are no palm trees, sunny beaches, or tiki torches. But we are a hardy fashionable lot. Whether trawling the outlets, or on the lookout for bargains, we endure. So bring your beloved bags, an unquenchable 
sense of humor, and enjoy a hearty bowl of fish stew. The skies may be gray, and the seas rough, but we have a home here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of the bags I have here on the island. It was on sale, markdown, at Marshalls. It is leather and happily nondescript for *Calvin Klein.* It easily accommodates everything I need on a daily basis and came with an optional shoulder strap. It's understated, well constructed, and was well within my budget.


----------



## Amazona

Being a girl with relatively low income and living alone in the big city, I SO can hear you! Sometimes it surprises me how all of us are expected to have a huge budget and anything less is considered a bit odd. 

I do own a few high end bags but after paying a VERY large sum of money for a bag I find I'm afraid to use them. I'm most comfy with 150-500 &#8364; bags. Bargains, sale items and preloved is my way of going higher end.

This is my Longchamp Roseau, holy grail bag that I was afraid to purchase for years. The thing I was most worried overwas the leather and its durability but a coworker has had hers for several years and it's still not showing signs or wear. So I decided to start looking for my Roseau.
Finally took the plunge this autumn - got a great deal with -30% off a NWT and boy, was it the right thing to do! The leather is smooth and glossy, there's room for all my everyday essentials plus more and I love the simple design. There's nothing I would change about her! 



So let's get that bar built and start the party, life and beautiful bags are worth celebrating!


----------



## Amazona

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the bags I have here on the island. It was on sale, markdown, at Marshalls. It is leather and happily nondescript for *Calvin Klein.* It easily accommodates everything I need on a daily basis and came with an optional shoulder strap. It's understated, well constructed, and was well within my budget.



A lovely bag you found! Looks so sturdy, roomy and practical, yet elegant enough to work as a perfect companion for work and free time!


----------



## Mariapia

Two bags from Minelli , the beige one I bought for  169 ( full price), the red one I bought on sale for 99.
I love them both. Wonderful leather. 
They both want to meet their friends on the Island!


----------



## Amazona

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2790190
> View attachment 2790191
> 
> Two bags from Minelli , the beige one I bought for  169 ( full price), the red one I bought on sale for 99.
> I love them both. Wonderful leather.
> They both want to meet their friends on the Island!



Oh please share more, those make a beautiful duo! The name suggests they're Italian?


----------



## Mariapia

Amazona said:


> Oh please share more, those make a beautiful duo! The name suggests they're Italian?




They are made in Italy but it´s a French brand. There are lots of Minelli shops in France. They sell shoes and bags. I know there are shops in Belgium and Switzerland too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Amazona said:


> Being a girl with relatively low income and living alone in the big city, I SO can hear you! Sometimes it surprises me how all of us are expected to have a huge budget and anything less is considered a bit odd.
> 
> I do own a few high end bags but after paying a VERY large sum of money for a bag I find I'm afraid to use them. I'm most comfy with 150-500  bags. Bargains, sale items and preloved is my way of going higher end.
> 
> This is my Longchamp Roseau, holy grail bag that I was afraid to purchase for years. The thing I was most worried overwas the leather and its durability but a coworker has had hers for several years and it's still not showing signs or wear. So I decided to start looking for my Roseau.
> Finally took the plunge this autumn - got a great deal with -30% off a NWT and boy, was it the right thing to do! The leather is smooth and glossy, there's room for all my everyday essentials plus more and I love the simple design. There's nothing I would change about her!
> View attachment 2790140
> 
> 
> So let's get that bar built and start the party, life and beautiful bags are worth celebrating!



Welcome to the island, Amazona! Your Longchamp Roseau is gorgeous!  Be sure to bring her with you to our humble tavern tonight....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2790190
> View attachment 2790191
> 
> Two bags from Minelli , the beige one I bought for  169 ( full price), the red one I bought on sale for 99.
> I love them both. Wonderful leather.
> They both want to meet their friends on the Island!



Mariapia, your Minellis are beautiful. Wonderful smooshy leather and such colors! Great bags at a great price!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Amazona said:


> A lovely bag you found! Looks so sturdy, roomy and practical, yet elegant enough to work as a perfect companion for work and free time!



Thank you, Amazona. A black bag with clean lines is equal to any occasion. See you later at the *No Name Pub.* I'll have to whip up an appropriate appetizer to go with our grog!

:lolots:


----------



## ginaf20697

I just bought this Vera Bradley for my BD. It's just the right size and it has lots of pockets. I HAVE to have pockets.


----------



## Fimpagebag

ginaf20697 said:


> I just bought this Vera Bradley for my BD. It's just the right size and it has lots of pockets. I HAVE to have pockets.
> 
> verabradley.scene7.com/is/image/VeraBradley/12518081?hei=524&wid=524&op_sharpen=1



Love it! Vera Bradley consistently combines function and fashion in her unique signature style. What a great choice! Come by the pub tonight for a celebratory birthday toast!

artyhat:


----------



## renza

I love this thread! Thanks for starting it!  I purchase all my bags (and pretty much everything I buy) on sale and have a limit of $400 for a purse, so even though I can afford fairly nice contemporary bags I definitely can't afford premier. Here are a couple in my smallish collection:

Velvetine




Hayden-Harnett


----------



## Fimpagebag

renza said:


> I love this thread! Thanks for starting it!  I purchase all my bags (and pretty much everything I buy) on sale and have a limit of $400 for a purse, so even though I can afford fairly nice contemporary bags I definitely can't afford premier. Here are a couple in my smallish collection:
> 
> Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden-Harnett



Marvelous! Renza, your bags are fabulous. The Velvetine has such style. Great leather and I love the hardware. And your Hayden-Harnett rivals any number of premier designers for color and quality. So looking forward to seeing more of your collection!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Welcome to all* here on our island. Pub grub for every palate available tonight at the pub. I'll be tending bar in clam diggers, a hoodie, and gum boots. Come as you are with the bags you love!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday morning, Islanders. Our island is an anomaly among most other islands on tpf. With that in mind....
*
What sets us apart brings us together*

*1. *Since we only buy bags we can afford, there are *no bag bans* on our island. 
*2. *There is a lot to learn about the *many brands of beautiful affordable bags* that are out there. 
*3. *Share your triumphs. Savvy shoppers buy beautiful bags and *still manage to pay their bills*. 
*4.* Take pride in the bags you own and the *person you are.* 
*5. *Money may not be the root of all evil, it also* isn't the panacea* for the vicissitudes of life. *Character, courage, and compassion *aren't dependent on wealth.  

So that's it, Islanders. Let's share our experiences and enjoy each others company.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Update:*

Construction continues on our island. The No Name Pub is now *The Happy Mackerel* and the *Serfs Up Inn* serves as a Bed and Breakfast. Stop by after a hard day's work and offer suggestions as to other amenities our Island might offer. More to the point, suggestions for a name for our Island are greatly encouraged. Any thoughts?


----------



## Amazona

LOL I love your schemes, I have no good proposal for the name of our island but that's probably because I've spent all night at the Happy Mackerel...


----------



## Mariapia

English isn't my mother tongue, unfortunately, so  suggesting a name for the Island is not that easy.....
I  keep thinking....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> *English isn't my mother tongue, *unfortunately, so  suggesting a name for the Island is not that easy.....
> I  keep thinking....





Even better, Mariapia! Case in point: *Vieille Chaussure* sounds so much more elegant than "Old Shoe".

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Amazona said:


> LOL I love your schemes, I have no good proposal for the name of our island but that's probably because *I've spent all night at the Happy Mackerel... *.



That you did, Amazona! And I was behind the bar matching you drink for drink! Too tipsy to row home, no wonder we both ended up at the *Serfs Up*!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Top of the Tuesday to all! 

*Until we choose a permanent designation for our island, I have an interim suggestion. *Pinch Purse Island (where your money is in the bag, and the Bank!) *

On another front, after a merry night of tippling at *The Happy Mackerel*, I spent the night at our very own *Serfs Up Inn. *For obvious reasons, I remember very little of the night. But ungluing a bleary eye this glorious (for a hangover) gray overcast morning, I feel compelled (literally) to comment on the hospitality offered. A tattered list of the *rules of the establishment* hung from a bent nail by the bed. They are as follows:

*1. Make your own dam' bed.
2. *If you need to wash up, *there's the ocean.
3. *There is no breakfast menu. *You get what you get. *The doorstops of bread are cut with a hoe and the sausages are served on a pitchfork. If you want something to drink, *see rule 2.
4. Checkout is unnecessary. *The necessary fees were taken from your bag *while you slept. *
*5. Wipe your feet when you leave.*
*6. *Positive feedback is encouraged. *Negative feedback is not. (see Rule 2)*


----------



## Mariapia

I phoned the Serfs Up Inn last night to book a room in the establishment for the next weekend.
Mrs Fim, the owner, told me that the Inn was fully booked by a group of cheerful ladies coming from all parts of the world to celebrate the Pinch Purse Day .

 " Come and have a drink with us at the Pub and I will see what I can do for you", she said.
 " Hope you have never been a guest at a Four Seasons or at a Mandarin Oriental because our rules are very strict. You will have to make your bed, for instance. " She added.....

"Don't worry, Mrs Fim, I consider my stay at the Serfs Up Inn, as a privilege.
I don't even carry an American Express Card " I replied.

"A last question, Ms Maria, does the word Birkin mean something to you?" She asked.

"I absolutely have no clue", I replied.

"Fantastic! " Mrs Fim answered " Welcome to the Pinch Purse Island! Your membership number is 70953421. Write it down. No upgrade here but should someone cancel a reservation, you'll be first in the waiting list"

Wow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I phoned the Serfs Up Inn last night to book a room in the establishment for the next weekend.
> Mrs Fim, the owner, told me that the Inn was fully booked by a group of cheerful ladies coming from all parts of the world to celebrate the Pinch Purse Day .
> 
> " Come and have a drink with us at the Pub and I will see what I can do for you", she said.
> " Hope you have never been a guest at a Four Seasons or at a Mandarin Oriental because our rules are very strict. You will have to make your bed, for instance. " She added.....
> 
> "Don't worry, Mrs Fim, I consider my stay at the Serfs Up Inn, as a privilege.
> I don't even carry an American Express Card " I replied.
> 
> "A last question, Ms Maria, does the word Birkin mean something to you?" She asked.
> 
> "I absolutely have no clue", I replied.
> 
> 
> 
> "Fantastic! " Mrs Fim answered " Welcome to the Pinch Purse Island! Your membership number is 70953421. Write it down. No upgrade here but should someone cancel a reservation, you'll be first in the waiting list"
> 
> Wow!



:lolots:  My dear Mariapia, *of course* there will always be a room waiting at the *Serfs Up Inn* for one of *our founding members!* As a matter of fact, I've been told several unscheduled vacancies have just occurred....

So looking forward to seeing you during our *Pinch Purse Island* inaugural celebration this weekend.

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Wonderful Wednesday to all. *In anticipation of the weekend festivities, the *Wharf Rat Supper Club *is now open for business. Having dined there last night, I have a few observations...

*1. Oysters, no pearls. *Ask that your oysters come to your table unshucked. It's safer that way.

*2. *If it has tentacles, *it's probably not beef. *Do not order the filet Mignon.

*3. Avoid the salad bar. *If you're remotely health conscious, the *Wharf Rat *may not be for you.

*4. Geoduck. *Don't even think about it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Ahoy this Thursday, one and all.*  Here on Pinch Purse Island October 30th is celebrated as a precursor to Halloween. It is a day for mischief making and discretionary spending. Yesterday I dropped by *Chum R Us*, our island's handbag emporium. Bait in the form of a *London Fog Paley Satchel* had me warily circling the tempting treat. But I resisted the lure. However, once I arrived home, a coupon was awaiting me in my email. Should the bag still be available today, I will snap it up and post a pic later. If it's been sold, then it wasn't meant to be.  Fair skies and smooth sailing to all...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> *Ahoy this Thursday, one and all.*  Here on Pinch Purse Island October 30th is celebrated as a precursor to Halloween. It is a day for mischief making and discretionary spending. Yesterday I dropped by *Chum R Us*, our island's handbag emporium. Bait in the form of a *London Fog Paley Satchel* had me warily circling the tempting treat. But I resisted the lure. However, once I arrived home, a coupon was awaiting me in my email. Should the bag still be available today, I will snap it up and post a pic later. If it's been sold, then it wasn't meant to be.  Fair skies and smooth sailing to all...



As promised....20% off in-store discount coupled with a 40% off coupon...my new *London Fog Paley small satchel.*Love the Orange suede lining and detachable crossbody strap.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised....20% off in-store discount coupled with a 40% off coupon...my new *London Fog Paley small satchel.*Love the Orange suede lining and detachable crossbody strap.



A much better pic of the actual color. More of a dark navy blue than gray.


----------



## Mariapia

Wow! What a lovely bag! A real steal, Fim! Hope you are going to wear it for the inauguration!
I still have to select mine.....


----------



## Mariapia

I bought this Abaco abroad. It had been in the outlet store for months.....a little bit discoloured....but a little navy blue polish brought it back to life!
The price was great.... I got it for 40.....
It will be perfect for the inaugural celebration ......


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2793832
> 
> I bought this Abaco abroad. It had been in the outlet store for months.....a little bit discoloured....but a little navy blue polish brought it back to life!
> The price was great.... I got it for 40.....
> It will be perfect for the inaugural celebration ......



Absolutely perfect, Mariapia! Such a deep rich color and great style! So looking forward to this weekend. But remember, it all begins with *Halloween!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a lovely bag! A real steal, Fim! Hope you are going to wear it for the inauguration!
> I still have to select mine.....



Thank you for your kind words, Mariapia. I hadn't planned on purchasing a bag, but when I saw it yesterday I was smitten. Smitten, but not willing to pay $85. Happily, with the combined discounts, I was able to purchase it for $40. Sweeeet!


----------



## Mariapia

These are the best finds, Fim. Great bags for little money. I have noticed that I like and carry them even more than my expensive ones.


----------



## elisian

Ladies, I love your cheap & fabulous bags! Nothing about them looks cheap. They're gorgeous leather and beautiful original or redyed colors 

All my favorite bags cost under $100.. is there room for me on this island?


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Ladies, I love your cheap & fabulous bags! Nothing about them looks cheap. They're gorgeous leather and beautiful original or redyed colors
> 
> All my favorite bags cost under $100.. is there room for me on this island?



*Absolutely, Elisian! * Welcome to *Pinch Purse Island. * Be frugal and fabulous and you'll never suffer a pang of buyer's remorse!

:welcome2:


----------



## Fimpagebag

* A Fun and Frightening Friday to all!* In preparation for our inaugural weekend we begin with *Halloween.* Drop by the *Fishcake Bakery* for a complimentary doughnut to begin your day. As they say at the Fishcake "sardines aren't just for dessert...." (That being said, I'd pass on the smoothies if I were you....)

:greengrin:


----------



## Mariapia

Where the heck did I put my broom?
Since I bought my magical vacuum cleaner, I haven't been able to locate the darn thing!
Got to borrow one from my nextdoor neighbour. Unless, at 78 years old, she decided to celebrate Hallloween too!
Fingers and toes crossed!!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Where the heck did I put my broom?
> Since I bought my magical vacuum cleaner, I haven't been able to locate the darn thing!
> Got to borrow one from my nextdoor neighbour. Unless, at 78 years old, she decided to celebrate Hallloween too!
> Fingers and toes crossed!!!!!



Looking forward to seeing your costume, Mariapia! As you can see, creativity isn't exactly rampant on Pinch Purse Island!   :lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Looking forward to seeing your costume, Mariapia! As you can see, creativity isn't exactly rampant on Pinch Purse Island!   :lolots:



As for *my* costume, and * the very nature of this thread *, I have no doubt that many on tpf will find it * highly apropos! *    :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Looking forward to seeing your costume, Mariapia! As you can see, creativity isn't exactly rampant on Pinch Purse Island!   :lolots:




No broom, no witch!
What can I do? A last minute order on deguisetoi.fr is sure going to save my life.....
I might even get a discount.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No broom, no witch!
> What can I do? A last minute order on deguisetoi.fr is sure going to save my life.....
> *I might even get a discount...*..




Spoken like a true *Pinch Purser!* Mariapia, you rock!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Have a great and safe Halloween!* Let the bats fly and *Boo-gie* all night!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Sensational Saturday to all!* This is it. *Pinch Purse Island's Inaugural Celebration* officially begins today. The * invitations* have been sent and hopefully you've received yours. Of course, *surfing the net* has an entirely different meaning here....


----------



## Fimpagebag

In preparation for your visit, a word about the official bird of Pinch Purse Island. *Puffins* are both colorful and convivial. Also known as *the clown of the sea* their fondness for sand eels is indicative of the *small fry* often seen in our own humble handbag collections!


----------



## Fimpagebag

The skies are gray and the sea rough. But that does not daunt the hearty souls on *Pinch Purse Island.*  A full slate of activities is scheduled for our island's *Inaugural Celebration.* Upon your arrival, have lunch on the *Barge In.* Feast upon imitation crab cakes and cauliflower Poor Man's Shrimp. Complimentary ginger snaps are provided on every table to help allay any queasiness felt by the heaving sea.   :greengrin:

Bon appetit!


----------



## Fimpagebag

After scoring a Jeanne Pierre sweater and a pair of Mia boots, I'm ready for tonight's dance at the *Fishmongers' Hall.*  For the finishing touch, my *Antonio Melani Jacqueline bag.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Suddenly Sunday to all.* With the weekend waning and my purely plebeian plan to watch football throughout the day, here are the results of the various amendments voted on before last night's dance.

*1.* We are now officially *Pinch Purse Island..a place to keep your pennies. *

*2.* Celebrity sightings will be posted weekly, *providing* they are *local celebrities* here on the island. 

*3.* The humble history of handbags will also become a weekly feature. Occasionally ornamental, but more often utilitarian, see where our favorite designs arose.

*4.* After great and acrimonious debate, it was decided that the inhabitants of Pinch Purse Island will be known as *Peepers.* As in,* "Jeepers, Peepers, where'd you get that bag?"*

*5.* Finally, it was resolved to *own* the bags you own. Not everyone can afford premier designer handbags. And that's not a bad thing. Seize the opportunity to explore little known brands and make them your own. 

So that's it for now. *Have a great day and find time to have fun!*


----------



## Amazona

Wow, things have really moved ahead here! While I've been away scheming for a new career (and playing house with the BF, teehee ) the affordable bags have been rolling in like tide on the passed-out tourists on the beach. I got me something to show you, and it's not a mackerel with a funny face...I finally found the great hobo I've been looking for! Now my wanderer's lifestyle is complete! 
Sadly not able to post a pic as I'm on the BF's computer - especially as he's blissfully unaware that the bag is new, he just likes the look of it and probably thinks I dug it out of a closet last week and I haven't made an effort to set him right yet - but will do so tomorrow. Until then, I think I'll go and see if I'm still welcome at The Happy Mackerel after my Halloween shenanigans...see you there!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Amazona said:


> Wow, things have really moved ahead here! While I've been away scheming for a new career (and playing house with the BF, teehee ) the affordable bags have been rolling in like tide on the passed-out tourists on the beach. I got me something to show you, and it's not a mackerel with a funny face...I finally found the great hobo I've been looking for! Now my wanderer's lifestyle is complete!
> Sadly not able to post a pic as I'm on the BF's computer - especially as he's blissfully unaware that the bag is new, he just likes the look of it and probably thinks I dug it out of a closet last week and I haven't made an effort to set him right yet - but will do so tomorrow. Until then, I think I'll go and see if I'm still welcome at The Happy Mackerel after my Halloween shenanigans...see you there!



Wow! You have had a lot on your plate, Amazona. Looking forward to seeing your *rediscovered* hobo. In the meantime, there was a celebrity sighting on Pinch Purse Island today. The leader of our island's volunteer firemen's marching band, *Mac Angus McTavish* was seen leaving the Happy Mackerel in his full Highland regalia. His badger head *sporran* certainly makes a statement. You could lose a hand picking that pocket!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Given the wild unpredictable weather here on *Pinch Purse Island*, choosing what bag to wear is always a last minute affair. Long gone are the days when I used to agonize over which bag to wear. In the grand scheme of things, if you wear a potato on your head, will anyone really notice what bag you're carrying? *Up the rebellion* and go fearlessly into your day!

:giggles:


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> Given the wild unpredictable weather here on *Pinch Purse Island*, choosing what bag to wear is always a last minute affair. Long gone are the days when I used to agonize over which bag to wear. In the grand scheme of things, if you wear a potato on your head, will anyone really notice what bag you're carrying? *Up the rebellion* and go fearlessly into your day!
> 
> :giggles:



I love so many of the bags you've posted! Can you please give us the names/links when you do?


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> I love so many of the bags you've posted! Can you please give us the names/links when you do?



I'll do my best starting today, Elisian.  Today's contribution is actually a *Pinch mini emergency kit.* You can Google them to find them online. 

Have fun looking, they have quite the variety!


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> I'll do my best starting today, Elisian.  Today's contribution is actually a *Pinch mini emergency kit.* You can Google them to find them online.
> 
> Have fun looking, they have quite the variety!




Ooh! I actually consider *Pinch* kits to be in the all-hype-and-no-stuff category. I assemble my emergency kits from hotel samples, MacGyver style...

- Bandaid for cuts
- 2-3x blister bandaids
- Stevia
- Superior tea
- Mini salt/pepper set
- Sewing kit
- Clothing tape
- Floss picks
- Mini-toothbrush/toothpaste
- Perfume sample
- Lip gloss, full size
- Tiny hotel hand lotion
- Tiny refillable Advil tube. Extra Claritin and Dayquil
- Mini-packet handwipes
- more?

All but the handwipes and lip gloss fits in a tiny little pouch the size of one those kits. And less packaging! 


But on a serious note, I'm obsessed with that little owl clutch. I need fewer handbags and more little transferable pouches in my collection.


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> But on a serious note, *I'm obsessed with that little owl clutch.*  I need fewer handbags and more little transferable pouches in my collection.



It is a cutie, I agree. You may want to Google "owl coin purses" and see if there is one currently for sale.

(BTW, great job assembling your own mini emergency kit!    )


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> It is a cutie, I agree. You may want to Google "owl coin purses" and see if there is one currently for sale.
> 
> (BTW, great job assembling your own mini emergency kit!    )



Oh my goodness. They're $50 from Kate Spade on eBay. Oof, that's a lot for a coin purse. I am tempted though...


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Oh my goodness. They're $50 from Kate Spade on eBay. Oof, that's a lot for a coin purse. I am tempted though...



Wow! That's what I paid for my Antonio Melani. But if it's worth it to you....


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! That's what I paid for my Antonio Melani. But if it's worth it to you....



LOL. I love the idea of designer coin purses. How long must one save up spare coins to buy one?! The Hermes bastia is almost $300 USD before tax/customs...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Life happens. Your vehicle breaks down, the dryer dies, and the stove goes pffft. Such is life on Pinch Purse Island. While a premier designer bag may lift your spirits or elevate your outfit, it won't drive you to work, dry your clothes, or cook your meals. So while you retrieve the scattered shingles ripped loose during high winds and lashing rain (yes, I forgot to add the leaking roof) admire the beautiful premier designer bags others have from afar but make no excuses for the choices you've made. Do what you do with your head held high, and some miserable raucous gull will surely drop a load on your head!


----------



## BPC

I'm on a self imposed ban because I just don't need any more bags. Hell, I can't fit the ones I own into any type of rotation.

But, I love seeing everyone else's, especially the little owl change purse posted above.


----------



## Fimpagebag

BPC said:


> I'm on a self imposed ban because I just don't need any more bags. Hell, I can't fit the ones I own into any type of rotation.
> 
> But, I love seeing everyone else's, especially the little owl change purse posted above.



BPC, thanks for dropping by. Setting our own limits is the modus operandi here on Pinch Purse Island. Drop by the Happy Mackerel and the first drink is on me. Bring your two boys and you can drink free the rest of the night!

:welcome2:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Whenever I'm strapped for cash, nothing lifts my spirits more than dropping by our local *Sift & Thrift.* While there may be bargains to be found, our island's secondhand store allows me to revisit many a fashion faux pas from my past. From elephant pants to elf boots, Etruscan war bride bras and go go boots, every atrocity was once considered the rage. I remember them well, but leave them in the bin where they belong. Though there is that one pantsuit.....

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Wow! Perfect suit for a drink at the Happy Mackerel, Fim!


----------



## ambassador1

Can my Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne come live on this island 
Got this at Amazon for a full 50% off and this is my work horse of a bag. Been carrying it to work every single day for the last year or so.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Perfect suit for a drink at the Happy Mackerel, Fim!



Agreed! No one would know when they had too much too drink!


----------



## Fimpagebag

ambassador1 said:


> Can my Kate Spade Gold Coast Maryanne come live on this island
> Got this at Amazon for a full 50% off and this is my work horse of a bag. Been carrying it to work every single day for the last year or so.



Of course you and your Maryanne are most certainly welcome, Ambassador1! What a great bag at a fantastic price. And (if your gorgeous Dolce Gabbana Sicily Tote feels like slumming) bring her along too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Weather wise, the outlook is grim for the weekend. Rain and more rain eventually turning to snow is the forecast for Pinch Purse Island. *Couch Sufing* will definitely be the order of the day.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

*On another note*, I've been diligently researching the humble *hidden* history of the coin purse. Ancient Romans carried their coins in a pouch slung around their neck under their outer garments. This trend continued for centuries and in many ways continues today. Unseen by random passerbys, your coin purse tucked away in the depths of your bag only needs to speak to you. Whether a farrago of sequins or Hello Kitty, you can indulge in whatever whimsey you desire. With this and a fellow tpfer in mind, here is this week's *Coin Cutie.*

(oops...forgot to mention saw this on Poshmark)


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> *On another note*, I've been diligently researching the humble *hidden* history of the coin purse. Ancient Romans carried their coins in a pouch slung around their neck under their outer garments. This trend continued for centuries and in many ways continues today. Unseen by random passerbys, your coin purse tucked away in the depths of your bag only needs to speak to you. Whether a farrago of sequins or Hello Kitty, you can indulge in whatever whimsey you desire. With this and a fellow tpfer in mind, here is this week's *Coin Cutie.*
> 
> (oops...forgot to mention saw this on Poshmark)



Ah, one of the orange-patina cuties made in SE Asia! When I went to Vietnam the markets were full of these for tourist take-away. They're not so different from the $80 Kate Spade numbers, in the end...


I have two cuties to add to the island. Pretty much every one of my bags is a pinch-purse (I've never spent over $300 on a bag, ever... including my Hermes and Ferragamo! Vintage is magic).... but these two are especially cheap scores from Etsy. They're in excellent condition, not pre-rehab: A Jacomo genuine giant snakeskin clutch with gorgeous clasp, $30 incl shipping, and a handpainted leather Emily Ann 6" cosmetic pouch, $10. They aren't a pair - the Emily Ann will go into my big totes and Herbag with toiletries and the clutch will hold just about nothing on evening-bag days - but I am delighted about both!


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Ah, one of the orange-patina cuties made in SE Asia! When I went to Vietnam the markets were full of these for tourist take-away. They're not so different from the $80 Kate Spade numbers, in the end...
> 
> 
> I have two cuties to add to the island. Pretty much every one of my bags is a pinch-purse (I've never spent over $300 on a bag, ever... including my Hermes and Ferragamo! Vintage is magic).... but these two are especially cheap scores from Etsy. They're in excellent condition, not pre-rehab: A Jacomo genuine giant snakeskin clutch with gorgeous clasp, $30 incl shipping, and a handpainted leather Emily Ann 6" cosmetic pouch, $10. They aren't a pair - the Emily Ann will go into my big totes and Herbag with toiletries and the clutch will hold just about nothing on evening-bag days - but I am delighted about both!



Love your fabulous Jacomo snakeskin giant clutch! And at that price?   
The pouch is a sweetheart and an absolute steal as well. Well done, Elisian!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Saturday to all. *The season of shopping is upon us. Whether it's the *Veterans' Day Sales* or *Black Friday*, few among us will be able to resist the siren call of the *clearance rack.* Just remember to tread warily down those good aisles. The road to Hell may indeed be paved with good intentions. But it is most certainly oft traveled in these beauties....

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Wow! No Veterans Sale or Black Friday in my country! 
Tell me I shouldn't feel so frustrated!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! No Veterans Sale or Black Friday in my country!
> Tell me * I shouldn't feel so frustrated!*



You most assuredly should not, Mariapia. I'm sure there are plenty of holiday sales in the offing. As it is, *November 12th* will hopefully be a day of celebration in the EU. The *ESA's Rosetta mission* is a scientific achievement for the ages. All the world will be watching as *Philae* descends onto the comet's surface. Prepare for history to be rewritten!




(unable to upload pic of the lander..will try later)

*EDIT: Success! *


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's another Sunday of food, football, and foul weather. I only leave the house to walk the dogs or get more firewood. Yesterday was a different matter. I had a *40% off any two items* coupon and was ready to spend. All I actually spent was the entire morning *almost* buying a sweater and another pair of boots. Happily, sanity prevailed when I realized that I truly didn't *like/need* anything I tried on. There are times when *resisting the lure* is even more fun than *taking the bait.*


----------



## papertiger

I'm just touring the island for the mo, and _loving_ all these beauties that live on the island with you guys.

I'm not really a penny pincher (as my DBF will testify :giggles but I have some absolute gems that will feel at home here, and are as equally loved as their megabucks housemates here at home.

I'm planning on a longer return visit when I have a bit more time and show you some of my lovely undervalued bags that I would never part with.


----------



## Fimpagebag

papertiger said:


> I'm just touring the island for the mo, and _loving_ all these beauties that live on the island with you guys.
> 
> I'm not really a penny pincher (as my DBF will testify :giggles but I have some absolute gems that will feel at home here, and are as equally loved as their megabucks housemates here at home.
> 
> I'm planning on a longer return visit when I have a bit more time and show you some of my lovely undervalued bags that I would never part with.



Awesome Papertiger! Visitors are always welcome on Pinch Purse Island. Drop by the Happy Mackerel, drift by the Sift & Thrift, and check out the Grab Bag Grill. (never never ask what's in the sausages). Fun and fellowship is the rock on which our island is built. Looking forward to seeing your undervalued beauties.

:welcome2:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's another Sunday of food, football, and foul weather. I only leave the house to walk the dogs or get more firewood. Yesterday was a different matter. I had a *40% off any two items* coupon and was ready to spend. All I actually spent was the entire morning *almost* buying a sweater and another pair of boots. Happily, sanity prevailed when I realized that I truly didn't *like/need* anything I tried on. There are times when *resisting the lure* is even more fun than *taking the bait.*




I have been resisting the lure for days  and you're right Fim, It's pure fun.....
I spent my saturday evening visiting websites and I resisted....
My money is still in the bank so I can start dreaming again today.....
If I resist again ( and I know you are watching!) I will be back to dreamland tomorrow.
And so on so forth!
The hunt is better than anything....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have been resisting the lure for days  and you're right Fim, It's pure fun.....
> I spent my saturday evening visiting websites and I resisted....
> My money is still in the bank so I can start dreaming again today.....
> If I resist again ( and I know you are watching!) I will be back to dreamland tomorrow.
> And so on so forth!
> The hunt is better than anything....



Good for you, Mariapia!   
A wise fish knows never to snatch the bait!      :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

As a lifelong proponent of *walking the walk to the talk I talk*, this is the outfit I'll be wearing to work tomorrow. A $6 leather skirt from our local *Goodwill*, a Hannah sweater, and an Isabelle bag from a *TJ Maxx clearance rack.* It's hardly haute couture. But it works for me.  Which is more than I can say for the quality of the pic using my iPad!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> As a lifelong proponent of *walking the walk to the talk I talk*, this is the outfit I'll be wearing to work tomorrow. A $6 leather skirt from our local *Goodwill*, a Hannah sweater, and an Isabelle bag from a *TJ Maxx clearance rack.* It's hardly haute couture. But it works for me.  Which is more than I can say for the quality of the pic using my iPad!



A somewhat better pic of the bag...


----------



## Mariapia

Great finds, Fim!
Very chic outfit and bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great finds, Fim!
> Very chic outfit and bag!



Thank you, Mariapia. Now that I've either gifted or sold my premier designer bags, I've  been making a determined effort to rediscover the bags I have.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Another day, *another Monday.* As we prepare for the week ahead, it's wise to remember whether in life or poring over a box of chocolates, it all comes down to choice. Not everyone will approve of the choices you make, but that's alright. The pot at the end of the rainbow (especially in Colorado) isn't always necessarily filled with gold. But it's yours to find. Have a great and happy day...


----------



## Fimpagebag

For all hard at work Peepers, the *Fishcake Bakery* has whipped up some colorful cookies to get us through the rest of the workday. Enjoy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It isn't often that a perfect stranger validates the choices you've made. But today was that day. Given my age (61) I have a horror of dressing too young. What looks killer on a twenty or thirty something looks ludicrous on a woman my age. But that is a lesson not every women my age has learned. There I was in my shades of taupe and gray when a sales associate, resplendent in fuchsia and approximately my age, suggested that I might try to infuse some color in my life. With a smile I replied that I have a preternatural horror of appearing like *mutton dressed as lamb.* Puzzled, she replied that she'd never heard that particular saying. Go figure...


----------



## BPC

Fimpagebag said:


> It isn't often that a perfect stranger validates the choices you've made. But today was that day. Given my age (61) I have a horror of dressing too young. What looks killer on a twenty or thirty something looks ludicrous on a woman my age. But that is a lesson not every women my age has learned. There I was in my shades of taupe and gray when a sales associate, resplendent in fuchsia and approximately my age, suggested that I might try to infuse some color in my life. With a smile I replied that I have a preternatural horror of appearing like *mutton dressed as lamb.* Puzzled, she replied that she'd never heard that particular saying. Go figure...


----------



## Fimpagebag

On Pinch Purse Island *reversal of fortune* isn't *misfortune.* How to * make more out of less * is a useful skill in any walk of life. Save your pennies and count your blessings while you fearlessly steer your course through rocky shoals.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It isn't often that a perfect stranger validates the choices you've made. But today was that day. Given my age (61) I have a horror of dressing too young. What looks killer on a twenty or thirty something looks ludicrous on a woman my age. But that is a lesson not every women my age has learned. There I was in my shades of taupe and gray when a sales associate, resplendent in fuchsia and approximately my age, suggested that I might try to infuse some color in my life. With a smile I replied that I have a preternatural horror of appearing like *mutton dressed as lamb.* Puzzled, she replied that she'd never heard that particular saying. Go figure...


  I had never heard that saying either, and I love it, Fim!
It's like the expression "walk to the talk I talk" which you used in another post. I adore it and wrote it down lest I should forget it.....
You always write beautifully!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I had never heard that saying either, and I love it, Fim!
> It's like the expression "walk to the talk I talk" which you used in another post. I adore it and wrote it down lest I should forget it.....
> You always write beautifully!!!



Thank you, Mariapia. You are, as always, too kind.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You most assuredly should not, Mariapia. I'm sure there are plenty of holiday sales in the offing. As it is, *November 12th* will hopefully be a day of celebration in the EU. The *ESA's Rosetta mission* is a scientific achievement for the ages. All the world will be watching as *Philae* descends onto the comet's surface. Prepare for history to be rewritten!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (unable to upload pic of the lander..will try later)
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT: Success! *




I am watching the news on French TV, Fim, and they have just told us about Rosetta mission.
Philae will start Its descent at 9.35 am tomorrow morning. It will have to take its time, 3km/ hour.
7 hours later it will plant its feet into the comet´s ground!
Wow! We are going to learn a lot about our origins!
You're right we have to prepare for history to be rewritten!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am watching the news on French TV, Fim, and they have just told us about Rosetta mission.
> Philae will start Its descent at 9.35 am tomorrow morning. It will have to take its time, 3km/ hour.
> 7 hours later it will plant its feet into the comet´s ground!
> Wow! We are going to learn a lot about our origins!
> You're right we have to prepare for history to be rewritten!



It's an astonishingly achievement thus far, Mariapia. I can hardly wait!


----------



## Fimpagebag

On a less lofty note...

Once upon a time, there was a crooked purse. Through no fault of its own, nor flaw in its design, it arrived at its retail destination squashed in the bottom of a shipping carton. Irreparably skewed, it was immediately relegated to the clearance rack. There it languished until one day a decidedly odd older woman took it from its hook and held it at arm's length to get a better look. "You know," she told the crooked purse with a conspiratorial smile, "my shoulders are uneven and my brain is definitely askew. I'd say we were meant for each other."

And so we are.


----------



## elisian

Awesome odd purse!! Who's it by?

I got annoying news about my snakeskin clutch- i accidentally mailed it to my parents and now I have to wait until Thanksgiving to pick it up. Ugh.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> On a less lofty note...
> 
> Once upon a time, there was a crooked purse. Through no fault of its own, nor flaw in its design, it arrived at its retail destination squashed in the bottom of a shipping carton. Irreparably skewed, it was immediately relegated to the clearance rack. There it languished until one day a decidedly odd older woman took it from its hook and held it at arm's length to get a better look. "You know," she told the crooked purse with a conspiratorial smile, "my shoulders are uneven and my brain is definitely askew. I'd say we were meant for each other."
> 
> And so we are.


  Wonderful,Fim!
I would have grabbed it right away too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Awesome odd purse!! Who's it by?
> 
> I got annoying news about my snakeskin clutch- i accidentally mailed it to my parents and now I have to wait until Thanksgiving to pick it up. Ugh.



Elision, bummer about your snakeskin clutch. It would be just your luck to have your Mom love it and think it was for her!
As for the crooked purse, it's a *Franco Sarto Marisa.* But I've renamed her *Tipsy.* She actually doesn't list too badly when she's fully loaded. (would that I could say the same for...)

:tispy:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful,Fim!
> I would have grabbed it right away too!



Of course you would, ma chere. There's a reason we both have dogs as our avatars!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*This week* on *the Real Fishwives of Pinch Purse Island:*

*Philomena Fogbottom* misplaces her *Mansur Gavriel* and has to improvise...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *This week* on *the Real Fishwives of Pinch Purse Island:*
> 
> 
> 
> *Philomena Fogbottom* misplaces her *Mansur Gavriel* and has to improvise...




Hilarious, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Philae has landed!* All the scientific world stands in awe. For all our tpf members in the EU, *congratulations on this momentous day!*


----------



## Mariapia

Thanks so much, Fim!
We were all glued to our news channels yesterday.
Let's hope , now,  that our little Philae will remain stable on that strange planet ground....510 million kilometers away.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thanks so much, Fim!
> We were all glued to our news channels yesterday.
> Let's hope , now,  that our little Philae will remain stable on that strange planet ground....510 million kilometers away.



It is truly so amazing, Mariapia. Philae is already hard at work conducting scientific experiments. What an unbelievable achievement!


----------



## Fimpagebag

With the wind sweeping in from the North Atlantic and the temperature plummeting, the ubiquitous *knit cap* is less a fashion statement than a necessity on Pinch Purse Island.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> *Philae has landed!* All the scientific world stands in awe. For all our tpf members in the EU, *congratulations on this momentous day!*




This is so cool!


----------



## Maice

Haven't really had much time to post on tPF lately, except for the odd post every now and then.  I did have a bit more time today though, and I went through this whole thread.  What a fun and entertaining thread!  But then again, would I expect any less from Fim?  


Just dropping in to say hi


----------



## Mariapia

Maice said:


> Haven't really had much time to post on tPF lately, except for the odd post every now and then.  I did have a bit more time today though, and I went through this whole thread.  What a fun and entertaining thread!  But then again, would I expect any less from Fim?
> 
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi




Hello Maice! Nice to hear from you again!


----------



## Maice

Mariapia said:


> Hello Maice! Nice to hear from you again!





Hi Mariapia! Thanks - it's lovely catching you again here after some time!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Maice said:


> Haven't really had much time to post on tPF lately, except for the odd post every now and then.  I did have a bit more time today though, and I went through this whole thread.  What a fun and entertaining thread!  But then again, would I expect any less from Fim?
> 
> 
> Just dropping in to say hi



*Maice!*  How marvelous to hear from you again! Thank you for dropping by * Pinch Purse Island. * In honor of your visit I scampered down to the * Fishcake Bakery*  for an afternoon treat for us all to share! * Enjoy! *!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*A word to the wary:*

 The dreaded *domino* has been seen coming ashore Pinch Purse Island. Do not be fooled by his outwardly innocuous appearance. His * effect*  is well documented. Tempting the unwary into buying one item, then another, and another. First it's a bag, then an accessory or two. The next thing you know you've bought shoes, a new blouse, and a scarf to complete the ensemble. *Don't let this happen to you.* Hold firm to your resolve and leave his dotty little butt by the roadside.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Arrgh!*.      

On my way into town I evidently paused a fraction too long before negotiating a large pothole in the road. Unbeknownst to me I'd picked up a *stowaway*  clinging to the undercarriage of my venerable van. Ostensibly going to one of our local retailer's for a new knit cap, my eye was inexplicably drawn to a faux fur slouchy shrug. Marked down, and at quite a reasonable price, I succumbed to the lure and left the store with it, entirely forgetting my original purpose. It wasn't until I was crossing the parking lot approaching my van when I thought, "hmm, this should go nicely with my Isabelle bag." 

:busted:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Given the poor lighting and the vagaries of my iPad, here is a much better pic of my purchase. It truly isn't as dark and fugly as my previous pic might imply. ( at least that's what I keep telling myself!   :giggles: )


----------



## remainsilly

Did the little, pointy teeth of the dreaded domino bite you? 

(It's a pretty wrap & will be snuggly warm this winter--nice choice.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Did the little, pointy teeth of the dreaded domino bite you?
> 
> (It's a pretty wrap & will be snuggly warm this winter--nice choice.)



Indeed he did! The little whelp obviously hitched a ride on the undercarriage of my van into town. The last I saw him was in the store's parking lot, thumbing his wicked little nose at me before sprinting off in search of his next victim!


----------



## Maice

Fimpagebag said:


> *Maice!*  How marvelous to hear from you again! Thank you for dropping by * Pinch Purse Island. * In honor of your visit I scampered down to the * Fishcake Bakery*  for an afternoon treat for us all to share! * Enjoy! *!




Thank you, Fim!   I've missed your famous treats 



Fimpagebag said:


> *Arrgh!*.
> 
> On my way into town I evidently paused a fraction too long before negotiating a large pothole in the road. Unbeknownst to me I'd picked up a *stowaway*  clinging to the undercarriage of my venerable van. Ostensibly going to one of our local retailer's for a new knit cap, my eye was inexplicably drawn to a faux fur slouchy shrug. Marked down, and at quite a reasonable price, I succumbed to the lure and left the store with it, entirely forgetting my original purpose. It wasn't until I was crossing the parking lot approaching my van when I thought, "hmm, this should go nicely with my Isabelle bag."
> 
> :busted:





Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed he did! The little whelp obviously hitched a ride on the undercarriage of my van into town. The last I saw him was in the store's parking lot, thumbing his wicked little nose at me before sprinting off in search of his next victim!






Heehee!!  Well, it DOES look great with  your bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you, *Maice.* You  and *Remainsilly*  are too kind. But it doesn't have to be afternoon for treats. I definitely feel the need for some therapeutic chocolate. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed he did! The little whelp obviously hitched a ride on the undercarriage of my van into town. The last I saw him was in the store's parking lot, thumbing his wicked little nose at me before sprinting off in search of his next victim!




Great find Fim!  
You know what? Two days ago, a lady took a picture of a tiger trying to hide in the country side, 40 km from Paris!
The Police and the Gendarmerie are looking for it. The inhabitants of the village are asked to stay at home....
No one knows whether the animal used to work in a circus or escaped from a private property....
Anyway, your domino seems to be a more dangerous species ....
He cannot hitch a ride under my van, I don't even have a car, but he could get picked up by my dog for me to play with.... And in that case...  I will be the next victim.....
I had better stay indoors!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Oh my goodness! *A tiger on the loose?*.   

You're right, Mariapia. There are far too many dangers lurking outside. I think I'll follow your excellent example and stay hunkered down indoors as well. With the dreaded domino still at large, it will be far safer for my *piggy bank * if I do!


:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

The animal was last spotted near a filling station this morning!
According to specialists, he can survive 10 days without food....
In the area, the children cannot walk to school. There is no break either....
The inhabitants have stopped gardening....
Fortunately I live far from the place....I have enough on my plate with the domino, right now!


----------



## Catash

My contributions to the thread:

Felix Rey Tote: Got it from Gilt and I believe it was $50. 
Lauren Merkin Clutch: Also got it from Gilt for ~$80. It has the cracked leather. So beautiful.

I got rid of several contemporary designer bags since I started my designer bag collection, but these two I will keep forever.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Catash said:


> My contributions to the thread:
> 
> Felix Rey Tote: Got it from Gilt and I believe it was $50.
> Lauren Merkin Clutch: Also got it from Gilt for ~$80. It has the cracked leather. So beautiful.
> 
> I got rid of several contemporary designer bags since I started my designer bag collection, *but these two I will keep forever.*



I can see why you would, Catash. What great bags! And at those prices.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

resents   First and foremost, I want it clearly understood, *it wasn't me, I didn't do it.* Knowing my fondness for my two Ralph Lauren bags (and having the same nose for a bargain as her mother) my *DD* surprised me today with a *Ralph Lauren Hayden Reversible* bag. Given my iPad's insistence in only allowing me to post one pic at a time, here is my Hayden in her logo embossed nylon black hobo mode.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> resents   First and foremost, I want it clearly understood, *it wasn't me, I didn't do it.* Knowing my fondness for my two Ralph Lauren bags (and having the same nose for a bargain as her mother) my *DD* surprised me today with a *Ralph Lauren Hayden Reversible* bag. Given my iPad's insistence in only allowing me to post one pic at a time, here is my Hayden in her logo embossed nylon black hobo mode.



Next, here she is in her leopard bucket bag incarnation. *Two bags* in one is a first for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Wonderful bag(s), Fim!
Your DD made a great choice.
Congrats to mother and daughter! They both have good taste!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful bag(s), Fim!
> Your DD made a great choice.
> Congrats to mother and daughter! They both have good taste!



Thank you, Mariapia. Knowing I'd want to know, my *DD* told me what she'd spent on the bag when I asked. *$50 * for such a versatile bag was simply too good a price for her to pass by.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. Knowing I'd want to know, my *DD* told me what she'd spent on the bag when I asked. *$50 * for such a versatile bag was simply too good a price for her to pass by.




What a great price for such a beautiful bag!
Both sides are perfect.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great price for such a beautiful bag!
> Both sides are perfect.



They are indeed. But what amazes me the most is that the same bag incorporates two decidedly different styles.The black is definitely a hobo while the leopard is more upright.

Perhaps we should indulge in a small afternoon treat to celebrate?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> They are indeed. But what amazes me the most is that the same bag incorporates two decidedly different styles.The black is definitely a hobo while the leopard is more upright.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps we should indulge in a small afternoon treat to celebrate?




It's nearly 10 PM here but I can do with an afternoon treat to celebrate your new bag(s) , Fim!
My dog is in bed... The tiger..... has become a big wild cat....
Time to relax!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's nearly 10 PM here but I can do with an afternoon treat to celebrate your new bag(s) , Fim!
> My dog is in bed... The tiger..... has become a big wild cat....
> Time to relax!



Then let it be a bedtime treat. Guaranteed to produce the sweetest dreams!   

(so relieved to hear that the tiger is no longer a threat)

Bon nuit, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

On *Pinch Purse Island* there are no casinos. No blackjack, roulette, or high stakes poker. But there is *Bingo.*  This week's contest is  *What's In Your Bag * bingo.Substitute whatever brand you carry for the ZTA  product squares and play along at home.


----------



## Mariapia

I carry my house in my bags...... Just in case I was stuck in the middle of nowhere....
But there is something I stopped carrying after ruining one of my favourite bags (a Paquetage red messenger) with a ball point pen.
Now.... It´s a pencil or nothing.....
I also check my small bottle of water every five minutes....
Compulsive disorder, you think?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I carry my house in my bags...... Just in case I was stuck in the middle of nowhere....
> But there is something I stopped carrying after ruining one of my favourite bags (a Paquetage red messenger) with a ball point pen.
> Now.... It´s a pencil or nothing.....
> I also check my small bottle of water every five minutes....
> Compulsive disorder, you think?



Always *be prepared* is excellent advice and especially true with the winter months coming. Equally excellent advice is your idea of substituting a pencil for a pen. I'm rooting through my desk drawer for one this minute!


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> On *Pinch Purse Island* there are no casinos. No blackjack, roulette, or high stakes poker. But there is *Bingo.*  This week's contest is  *What's In Your Bag * bingo.Substitute whatever brand you carry for the ZTA  product squares and play along at home.



I have no decorative keychain on my keys, don't wear sunnies (have glasses), and don't drive. Otherwise, my house lives in the purse pictured below: an absurdly-soft-leather tote handmade by a guy I knew in Ethiopia, which after a year has awful stitching I need to fix but is still as scratchless and smooshy as the day I bought it. I'm obsessed with this leather. It was $45!

Fellow pinch-pursers, please help me figure out how to refurb and fix up this bag so it's less Longchamp-y and more unique. Any ideas welcome. I'll prob send her to a professional, so it can be more ambitious than I'm capable of...


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> I have no decorative keychain on my keys, don't wear sunnies (have glasses), and don't drive. Otherwise, my house lives in the purse pictured below: an absurdly-soft-leather tote handmade by a guy I knew in Ethiopia, which after a year has awful stitching I need to fix but is still as scratchless and smooshy as the day I bought it. I'm obsessed with this leather. It was $45!
> 
> Fellow pinch-pursers, please help me figure out how to refurb and fix up this bag so it's less Longchamp-y and more unique. Any ideas welcome. I'll prob send her to a professional, so it can be more ambitious than I'm capable of...



Congrats on not one but *two* Bingos! As for your tried and trusty bag, what type of closure does it have? (I'm unfamiliar with Longchamp).  Also, if the handles can be replaced, what's your preference? You have a unique opportunity to have the bag you love become a reflection of you.


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> Congrats on not one but *two* Bingos! As for your tried and trusty bag, what type of closure does it have? (I'm unfamiliar with Longchamp).  Also, if the handles can be replaced, what's your preference? You have a unique opportunity to have the bag you love become a reflection of you.



It's a zip-top tote about 13" across - that aspect I'll prob keep. The leather flap is an accent I can lose. I need it to stay a flexible shoulder-or-elbow length but I love metal-link handles... maybe that's an option? It would certainly de-Longchamp it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Dealing with reality is a way of life here on Pinch Purse Island. Often a bag you see on online can be very tempting. But, if you are fortunate enough to see it IRL, you realize it isn't what you'd imagined. Recently I was fortunate enough to actually see a bag at the local TJ Maxx that I had seriously considered after seeing it online.  In reality, the color was more silver than pewter, and the pearlized leather finish was obviously prone to smudging and scratches. Seeing the bag for myself made me realize that it wasn't a bag I would ever be comfortable using. I left it behind without a qualm.


----------



## Fimpagebag

:couch: Another Sunday of food, football, and gridiron heroics. *Holy shnnikes Batman, to the Fim Cave!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

The weather forecast for tomorrow on * Pinch Purse Island * isn't good. *Freezing temperatures* promise *rain turning to snow throughout the day.* What a way to start the work week. As for whatever bag I carry, I confess that I don't baby any of my bags. If it's snowing on me, it's snowing on my bag. Thus, the season of *the naked bag* is upon us. I suppose it could be worse....


----------



## Mariapia

We have had very heavy rain in the last three days.... I came home twice, completely drenched from head to toes.
I don't baby my bags either... So I let them dry.....and they survived!
I hope it won't snow.... I don'tthink I would be able to go out without breaking my leg...


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fimpagebag said:


> The weather forecast for tomorrow on * Pinch Purse Island * isn't good. *Freezing temperatures* promise *rain turning to snow throughout the day.* What a way to start the work week. As for whatever bag I carry, I confess that I don't baby any of my bags. If it's snowing on me, it's snowing on my bag. Thus, the season of *the naked bag* is upon us. I suppose it could be worse....



Girl!!! You owe me a keyboard!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We have had very heavy rain in the last three days.... I came home twice, completely drenched from head to toes.
> I don't baby my bags either... So I let them dry.....and they survived!
> I hope it won't snow.... I don'tthink I would be able to go out without breaking my leg...



I know what you mean, Mariapia. My go to brand for winter boots are *Bare Traps. *They're toasty warm, have great grip, and keep my upright throughout  the worst of winter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl!!! You owe me a keyboard!!!



^^ :lolots:

Sorry about that, Dangerouscurves. But the warning was warranted. We're already up to six inches.(just remember ladies, we're talking snow here)


----------



## dangerouscurves

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ :lolots:
> 
> Sorry about that, Dangerouscurves. But the warning was warranted. We're already up to six inches.(just remember ladies, we're talking snow here)



Hahaha!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> The weather forecast for tomorrow on * Pinch Purse Island * isn't good. *Freezing temperatures* promise *rain turning to snow throughout the day.* What a way to start the work week. As for whatever bag I carry, I confess that I don't baby any of my bags. If it's snowing on me, it's snowing on my bag. Thus, the season of *the naked bag* is upon us. I suppose it could be worse....



Freezing temps., eh?
Then, he was wise to keep his hat.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Freezing temps., eh?
> Then, he was wise to keep his hat.



^^:giggles:

Can you imagine mittens?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^:giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you imagine mittens?




The mittens would be perfect, Fim! Let's start knitting by the fire place with our pet snoring at our feet.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The mittens would be perfect, Fim! Let's start knitting by the fire place with our pet snoring at our feet.....



What a lovely thought, Mariapia. But I don't think I could keep *these*  mittens away from my dogs!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a lovely thought, Mariapia. But I don't think I could keep *these*  mittens away from my dogs!




These should be put in a secret drawer.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Truth be Told Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With that in mind, I confess I no longer own a single premier designer handbag. Those I didn't gift or donate were sold to fund major vehicle repairs, buy roofing materials, etc. The bags I now own *faithfully* reflect both my circumstances and comfort level. Equally at ease whether riding shotgun in my 14 year old van or my DH's jeep, my bags are ready to take on whatever twists and turns lie ahead.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Truth be Told Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With that in mind, I confess I no longer own a single premier designer handbag. Those I didn't gift or donate were sold to fund major vehicle repairs, buy roofing materials, etc. The bags I now own *faithfully* reflect both my circumstances and comfort level. Equally at ease whether riding shotgun in my 14 year old van or my DH's jeep, my bags are ready to take on whatever twists and turns lie
> 
> Wow! That's great, Fim! A car and a good roof are more important than a high end bag, you are absolutely right.
> How long did it take you to donate  and sell your premier bags?
> I have given three in the last six months.
> 
> A consignment store has had one since the end of March....and still nothing.
> They also had another one which did not sell. I took it back....
> Ebay is complicated...
> 
> 
> No rush..... I don't have to fund vehiclerepairs.... I don't have a car.....


----------



## glasskey

Oh my God, you guys, this might be my favorite thread on tPF. You guys are creative, funny, without pretension, and stylish. I haven't had a chance to go through the entire thread, but I know what I'll be doing on my lunch break! I can't believe I didn't find you guys until today. 

I was reading  a few threads yesterday that made me faintly ill, especially all the talk about how someone wouldn't carry something because they see the unwashed masses carry them (MK seems to be an especially target for this particular kind of hatred). I always feel like people who judge other people on their handbags say so much more about themselves than the people they are judging. 

While there are plenty of reasons to stay away from a brand (I won't eat Chick fil A, shop at Walmart, wear anything bearing the name of a Nazi sympathizer or known anti-Semite, and so on), or disliking a particular bag design, it's the worst kind of elitism to say, "I would never wear X brand because all those people on public transportation are wearing it." Yes, sometimes people buy designs that are knock offs of premium bags (F21, MK, RM, etc.), because they love a look but can't afford the original. As long as they aren't outright counterfeits, why do other people take it so personally? Blech. 

I am extremely blessed to be from a financially secure family, married to a financially secured man, as well as fully employed myself, but while I adore premium brands and could afford them, I would never pay full price for them. I value other things, like donating to my favorite charities, buying real estate (a much better investment than bags, though I of course adore bags), and showering gifts on my close friends and loved ones.  

Fortunately, I am lucky (or  unlucky lol) enough to live in NYC, where our disgusting real estate prices are offset by some amazing sample sales. My favorite recent purchase (within the last two weeks!) is a grey patent Jimmy Choo Rebel for $100 (retails around $1000) and the RM mini mac in white and rose gold for $50. I was also able to pick up tons of bags, clutches, and other goodies from both sales for my friends and female relatives, all without breaking the bank. 

Fimpagebag, you are amazing. Way to keep this thread going with so much energy and fun. Count me in.


----------



## Ludmilla

OMG. I discovered this happy happy island just today. This thread is SO much fun. I hope me and my babies with no big name are allowed to join you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's *Truth be Told Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With that in mind, I confess I no longer own a single premier designer handbag. Those I didn't gift or donate were sold to fund major vehicle repairs, buy roofing materials, etc. The bags I now own *faithfully* reflect both my circumstances and comfort level. Equally at ease whether riding shotgun in my 14 year old van or my DH's jeep, my bags are ready to take on whatever twists and turns lie
> 
> Wow! That's great, Fim! A car and a good roof are more important than a high end bag, you are absolutely right.
> How long did it take you to donate  and sell your premier bags?
> I have given three in the last six months.
> 
> A consignment store has had one since the end of March....and still nothing.
> They also had another one which did not sell. I took it back....
> Ebay is complicated...
> 
> 
> No rush..... I don't have to fund vehiclerepairs.... I don't have a car.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have patience, Mariapia. As the holidays approach someone with sufficient style and taste (not to mention mounds and mounds of cash) will fall in love with your bags. My situation, spurred by necessity, were private sales at bargain prices. I knew what funds I needed and was utterly candid with potential buyers. In the end, I got the cash I needed and they got great deals on superlative bags.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

glasskey said:


> Oh my God, you guys, this might be my favorite thread on tPF. You guys are creative, funny, without pretension, and stylish. I haven't had a chance to go through the entire thread, but I know what I'll be doing on my lunch break! I can't believe I didn't find you guys until today.
> 
> I was reading  a few threads yesterday that made me faintly ill, especially all the talk about how someone wouldn't carry something because they see the unwashed masses carry them (MK seems to be an especially target for this particular kind of hatred). I always feel like people who judge other people on their handbags say so much more about themselves than the people they are judging.
> 
> While there are plenty of reasons to stay away from a brand (I won't eat Chick fil A, shop at Walmart, wear anything bearing the name of a Nazi sympathizer or known anti-Semite, and so on), or disliking a particular bag design, it's the worst kind of elitism to say, "I would never wear X brand because all those people on public transportation are wearing it." Yes, sometimes people buy designs that are knock offs of premium bags (F21, MK, RM, etc.), because they love a look but can't afford the original. As long as they aren't outright counterfeits, why do other people take it so personally? Blech.
> 
> I am extremely blessed to be from a financially secure family, married to a financially secured man, as well as fully employed myself, but while I adore premium brands and could afford them, I would never pay full price for them. I value other things, like donating to my favorite charities, buying real estate (a much better investment than bags, though I of course adore bags), and showering gifts on my close friends and loved ones.
> 
> Fortunately, I am lucky (or  unlucky lol) enough to live in NYC, where our disgusting real estate prices are offset by some amazing sample sales. My favorite recent purchase (within the last two weeks!) is a grey patent Jimmy Choo Rebel for $100 (retails around $1000) and the RM mini mac in white and rose gold for $50. I was also able to pick up tons of bags, clutches, and other goodies from both sales for my friends and female relatives, all without breaking the bank.
> 
> Fimpagebag, you are amazing. Way to keep this thread going with so much energy and fun. Count me in.




Thank you so much for your kind words, Glasskey. I appreciate *your thought provoking and perceptive post.*  Your bags are drop dead gorgeous and your savy shopping is unparalleled.

:welcome2: * to Pinch Purse Island.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> OMG. I discovered this happy happy island just today. This thread is SO much fun. I hope *me and my babies with no big name* are allowed to join you.



You and your bags are most certainly welcome, Ludmilla. I'd love to see them. As resident ringleader of our merry band, one picture will tell you all you need to know about me. Routinely stalking * Goodwill, thrift stores, and clearance racks,* here I am in my *$8* plaid winter coat with my *$7* black leather skirt and my *$40* London Fog bag. Prices like these allow me to indulge in the little luxuries of life like *buying groceries* and *paying my electric bill!*

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You and your bags are most certainly welcome, Ludmilla. I'd love to see them. As resident ringleader of our merry band, one picture will tell you all you need to know about me. Routinely stalking * Goodwill, thrift stores, and clearance racks,* here I am in my *$8* plaid winter coat with my *$7* black leather skirt and my *$40* London Fog bag. Prices like these allow me to indulge in the little luxuries of life like *buying groceries* and *paying my electric bill!*
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Wonderful mod pics, Fim! Everything you wear is perfect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful mod pics, Fim! Everything you wear is perfect!



Thank you, Mariapia.  

My style is predicated on the premise  * the older I grow, the less I show.* A  grateful populace no doubt agrees!

:giggles:


----------



## glasskey

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> My style is predicated on the premise  * the older I grow, the less I show.* A  grateful populace no doubt agrees!
> 
> :giggles:


You are lovely, funny, and oh so stylish. Thank you so much. Reading this thread makes me feel warm and happy, instead of inadequate, vain, and avaricious (though those are my own personal failings and I'm working on them). I look forward to reading more posts by you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

glasskey said:


> You are lovely, funny, and oh so stylish. Thank you so much. Reading this thread makes me feel warm and happy, instead of inadequate, vain, and avaricious (though those are my own personal failings and I'm working on them). I look forward to reading more posts by you!



Don't be so hard on yourself, Glasskey. What you call vanity may simply be pride in your appearance. As for being avaricious, we all want things in life. And there is nothing wrong in attaining possessions that reflect your energy, drive, or accomplishments. In all this world there is only one unforgivable sin. And that is *to be joyless.*


----------



## elisian

glasskey said:


> Oh my God, you guys, this might be my favorite thread on tPF. You guys are creative, funny, without pretension, and stylish. I haven't had a chance to go through the entire thread, but I know what I'll be doing on my lunch break! I can't believe I didn't find you guys until today.
> 
> I was reading  a few threads yesterday that made me faintly ill, especially all the talk about how someone wouldn't carry something because they see the unwashed masses carry them (MK seems to be an especially target for this particular kind of hatred). I always feel like people who judge other people on their handbags say so much more about themselves than the people they are judging.
> 
> While there are plenty of reasons to stay away from a brand (I won't eat Chick fil A, shop at Walmart, wear anything bearing the name of a Nazi sympathizer or known anti-Semite, and so on), or disliking a particular bag design, it's the worst kind of elitism to say, "I would never wear X brand because all those people on public transportation are wearing it." Yes, sometimes people buy designs that are knock offs of premium bags (F21, MK, RM, etc.), because they love a look but can't afford the original. As long as they aren't outright counterfeits, why do other people take it so personally? Blech.
> 
> I am extremely blessed to be from a financially secure family, married to a financially secured man, as well as fully employed myself, but while I adore premium brands and could afford them, I would never pay full price for them. I value other things, like donating to my favorite charities, buying real estate (a much better investment than bags, though I of course adore bags), and showering gifts on my close friends and loved ones.
> 
> Fortunately, I am lucky (or  unlucky lol) enough to live in NYC, where our disgusting real estate prices are offset by some amazing sample sales. My favorite recent purchase (within the last two weeks!) is a grey patent Jimmy Choo Rebel for $100 (retails around $1000) and the RM mini mac in white and rose gold for $50. I was also able to pick up tons of bags, clutches, and other goodies from both sales for my friends and female relatives, all without breaking the bank.
> 
> Fimpagebag, you are amazing. Way to keep this thread going with so much energy and fun. Count me in.




and I love your purses from those sample sales, WOW! I am now tempted to move to NYC for just this...

I'm one of the people who doesn't like seeing what I'm wearing on everyone else - it is an awkward reminder that I'm one of the masses of consumers - but the answer to this is not to go ritzier. You only need to search "LV handbag" on eBay to see how many of them are out there! People need to learn that if they want to have something personal of their own, they can always just go to a smaller, unknown brand. Or vintage. Or whatever.

I sent my roommate off to play with my favorite crocodile-embossed envelope clutch yesterday. She went absolutely gaga over it. I didn't mention that it was 450 Ethiopian birr, or... $23. I got it from an arts festival where everything is a little overpriced (due to cost of display space, natch) so I figure it would have been $20 retail. Is it "designer"? No. But it is a gorgeous clutch, sturdy cow leather with soft lambskin lining and zip compartments and perfect hand-stitching. And it was OOAK so I know I'll never see another woman with the same thing! That's how to avoid the "MK" trap. 

When my roommate gets home and returns it, I'll be sure to put up a picture


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> You and your bags are most certainly welcome, Ludmilla. I'd love to see them. As resident ringleader of our merry band, one picture will tell you all you need to know about me. Routinely stalking * Goodwill, thrift stores, and clearance racks,* here I am in my *$8* plaid winter coat with my *$7* black leather skirt and my *$40* London Fog bag. Prices like these allow me to indulge in the little luxuries of life like *buying groceries* and *paying my electric bill!*
> 
> :lolots:



Fimpage, what a lovely mod shot! As another unabashed Goodwill shopper, I completely approve. It's all about how your wear it.


----------



## glasskey

elisian said:


> and I love your purses from those sample sales, WOW! I am now tempted to move to NYC for just this...
> 
> I'm one of the people who doesn't like seeing what I'm wearing on everyone else - it is an awkward reminder that I'm one of the masses of consumers - but the answer to this is not to go ritzier. You only need to search "LV handbag" on eBay to see how many of them are out there! People need to learn that if they want to have something personal of their own, they can always just go to a smaller, unknown brand. Or vintage. Or whatever.
> 
> I sent my roommate off to play with my favorite crocodile-embossed envelope clutch yesterday. She went absolutely gaga over it. I didn't mention that it was 450 Ethiopian birr, or... $23. I got it from an arts festival where everything is a little overpriced (due to cost of display space, natch) so I figure it would have been $20 retail. Is it "designer"? No. But it is a gorgeous clutch, sturdy cow leather with soft lambskin lining and zip compartments and perfect hand-stitching. And it was OOAK so I know I'll never see another woman with the same thing! That's how to avoid the "MK" trap.
> 
> When my roommate gets home and returns it, I'll be sure to put up a picture


Oh my gosh, I totally agree with you. I don't mean to say that you have to be happy wearing exactly what everyone else is wearing, and I totally get wanting individual style,  it just rubs me wrong when someone implies that people are somehow inferior for wearing certain brands. (I once read something where someone said that they "pitied" people who carry certain brands, and I was horrified.) I also think that people get to decide where to spend their money, so if they want a luxury bag, a luxury car, or what have yous, that is totally their choice. But judging other people for THEIR choices is where it gets iffy for me, you know? I prefer to judge people on how they treat wait staff


----------



## indiaink

Whew.  That was quite the swim, but here I am!  Fim, you are so clever, so witty, so funny.  I will have a hard time keeping up with the banter, but if you'll have me, I'd like to be one of the Hoi Polloi.

I, too, delight in finding Good Things at thrift and consignment stores.  My most recent:  An Eddie Bauer coat for $3 - which was actually (and is) warm enough until about 20 degrees Fahrenheit, and then it was on to the long EB coat...

In fact, I never shop for clothing at a regular store:  It's always Savers and Goodwill for me (OK, I do buy my lingerie new, but even then it's during a crazy sale...)

As far as handbags:  I'm back to being sensible and living within my means.  See my reveal for Will Leather Goods (and yes, for me, $250 is affordable right now - especially as compared to what I was spending on BV ...) (I can't even talk about that, seriously). (Ha).

...oh ... I did mention that I don't care for fish, right ... is there anything else to eat?  Veggie Pizza?  Hush Puppies?  Corn Dogs?


----------



## chessmont

I'm new here, I too need to get off the designer train can't afford it any more.  Have sold quite a few but am keeping some for now.  Believe it or not my new favorite is a non-leather bag from Big Buddha.  I feel sick when I think of what I have spent over the years though I have gotten "some" of it back selling on consignment (e-bay too scary)  I love this thread fun and witty.


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> Whew.  That was quite the swim, but here I am!  Fim, you are so clever, so witty, so funny.  I will have a hard time keeping up with the banter, but if you'll have me, I'd like to be one of the Hoi Polloi.
> 
> I, too, delight in finding Good Things at thrift and consignment stores.  My most recent:  An Eddie Bauer coat for $3 - which was actually (and is) warm enough until about 20 degrees Fahrenheit, and then it was on to the long EB coat...
> 
> In fact, I never shop for clothing at a regular store:  It's always Savers and Goodwill for me (OK, I do buy my lingerie new, but even then it's during a crazy sale...)
> 
> As far as handbags:  I'm back to being sensible and living within my means.  See my reveal for Will Leather Goods (and yes, for me, $250 is affordable right now - especially as compared to what I was spending on BV ...) (I can't even talk about that, seriously). (Ha).
> 
> ,,, oh ... I did mention that I don't care for fish, right ... is there anything else to eat?  Veggie Pizza?  Hush Puppies?  Corn Dogs?



:welcome2: *Indiaink!* Not to worry about the cuisine on Pinch Purse Island. There's something here for every palate. In point of fact, we're a major port of call for any number of ships. (It's amazing how often they come aground here on dark stormy nights...     )


----------



## indiaink

chessmont said:


> I'm new here, I too need to get off the designer train can't afford it any more.  Have sold quite a few but am keeping some for now.  Believe it or not my new favorite is a non-leather bag from Big Buddha.  I feel sick when I think of what I have spent over the years though I have gotten "some" of it back selling on consignment (e-bay too scary)  I love this thread fun and witty.



OH hey, chessmont - I got started on the premium designer thing because of the 'OMG-great-price' on my first one, that I couldn't turn away from.  It was an incredibly slippery slope from there.  I mean, from Hayden-Harnett/Rebecca Minkoff to BOTTEGA VENETA?  I think I probably broke both my legs sliding off that fracking cliff, I tell ya.

Here is a good place to be.  I'll have one of those hot brandy chocolates, if somebody could swing by for my order?


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> :welcome2: *Indiaink!* Not to worry about the cuisine on Pinch Purse Island. There's something here for every palate. In point of fact, we're a major port of call for any number of ships. (It's amazing how often they come aground here on dark stormy nights...     )


  OH!  I've been so lonely!  Thank you, and glad to be here!


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> I'm new here, I too need to get off the designer train can't afford it any more.  Have sold quite a few but am keeping some for now.  Believe it or not my new favorite is a non-leather bag from Big Buddha.  I feel sick when I think of what I have spent over the years though I have gotten "some" of it back selling on consignment (e-bay too scary)  I love this thread fun and witty.



Come ashore, Chessmont! We're a safe harbor for all. Not all of my bags are leather either. Have you done a reveal of your Big Buddha? I know everyone here would love to see it.

:welcome2:


----------



## chessmont

Here it is. Take that, Stella McCartney lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> OH hey, chessmont - I got started on the premium designer thing because of the 'OMG-great-price' on my first one, that I couldn't turn away from.  It was an incredibly slippery slope from there.  I mean, from Hayden-Harnett/Rebecca Minkoff to BOTTEGA VENETA?  I think I probably broke both my legs sliding off that fracking cliff, I tell ya.
> 
> Here is a good place to be. * I'll have one of those hot brandy chocolates, * if somebody could swing by for my order?



Your wish is our command, Indiaink. Here's to the next dark stormy night. (Remember to wear black. The ships only need to see the lantern)


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> View attachment 2810414
> 
> Here it is. Take that, Stella McCartney lol!



Touché, olay! What a great bag at a phenomenal price! You'll be right at home here!


----------



## chessmont

Well it was a little expensive for pleather. Around $95. But still better than Stella's overpriced faux


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> Well it was a little expensive for pleather. Around $95. But still better than Stella's overpriced faux



You're preaching to the choir, Chessmont. How she can actually get those prices is beyond me. Being somewhat of a cynical old troll, I believe the cache of her DH's name has a lot to do with it. Otherwise would anyone buy into the hype if she was Stella Finbottom Finklestein?


----------



## chessmont

It's her father not her husband


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> It's her father not her husband



There, see how in touch I am with high end conteorary designers?  :lolots:


----------



## chessmont

Fimpagebag said:


> There, see how in touch I am with high end conteorary designers?  :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

chessmont said:


> Well it was a little expensive for pleather. Around $95. But still better than Stella's overpriced faux




Absolutely, Chessmont!  Fim is right. Being Sir Paul's daughter certainly helped!


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is our command, Indiaink. Here's to the next dark stormy night. (Remember to wear black. The ships only need to see the lantern)



It was delishus*, thank you.

*misspelling intentional


----------



## indiaink

chessmont said:


> View attachment 2810414
> 
> Here it is. Take that, Stella McCartney lol!



chess, love what I can see of the print on your bathroom wall - that's calligraphy, yes - and what does it say?


----------



## chessmont

It's a page of music with lyrics from the opera Carmen done by the artist Alvar


----------



## indiaink

chessmont said:


> View attachment 2810459
> 
> It's a page of music with lyrics from the opera Carmen done by the artist Alvar


Lovely, thanks for the close-up.

You are musical?  Play any instruments?


----------



## chessmont

Naw not musical. Just happened to love the set of prints by this artist


----------



## indiaink

My gift to you all this cold evening ... savor slowly, and enjoy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> My gift to you all this cold evening ... savor slowly, and enjoy!



*Yum!* You've come to the right place, Indiaink. Here on Pinch Purse Island there are four main food groups:

Salty
Sweet
Deep fried
and  *Chocolate!*


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> *Yum!* You've come to the right place, Indiaink. Here on Pinch Purse Island there are four main food groups:
> 
> Salty
> Sweet
> Deep fried
> and  *Chocolate!*



Oooo!  This covers three out of the four!  I did GOOD!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> You and your bags are most certainly welcome, Ludmilla. I'd love to see them. As resident ringleader of our merry band, one picture will tell you all you need to know about me. Routinely stalking * Goodwill, thrift stores, and clearance racks,* here I am in my *$8* plaid winter coat with my *$7* black leather skirt and my *$40* London Fog bag. Prices like these allow me to indulge in the little luxuries of life like *buying groceries* and *paying my electric bill!*
> 
> :lolots:



Love this


----------



## Fimpagebag

BTW, love your sig, Indiaink. Paul Simon is one of my favorite singer/songwriters.


----------



## elisian

Oh gosh. I ate an excessive amt of Hot Cheetos and dark chocolate yesterday and was unable to leave the bathroom this morning.  Aiiii. 

Today I'm eating only miso soup and steamed greens by the giant-pot-ful. Can't we be healthy and warm on Pinch Purse Island? The money we save on avoiding designer bags has to go somewhere, right... why not vegetables?


----------



## misskris03

glasskey said:


> Oh my God, you guys, this might be my favorite thread on tPF. You guys are creative, funny, without pretension, and stylish. I haven't had a chance to go through the entire thread, but I know what I'll be doing on my lunch break! I can't believe I didn't find you guys until today.
> 
> I was reading  a few threads yesterday that made me faintly ill, especially all the talk about how someone wouldn't carry something because they see the unwashed masses carry them (MK seems to be an especially target for this particular kind of hatred). I always feel like people who judge other people on their handbags say so much more about themselves than the people they are judging.
> 
> While there are plenty of reasons to stay away from a brand (I won't eat Chick fil A, shop at Walmart, wear anything bearing the name of a Nazi sympathizer or known anti-Semite, and so on), or disliking a particular bag design, it's the worst kind of elitism to say, "I would never wear X brand because all those people on public transportation are wearing it." Yes, sometimes people buy designs that are knock offs of premium bags (F21, MK, RM, etc.), because they love a look but can't afford the original. As long as they aren't outright counterfeits, why do other people take it so personally? Blech.
> 
> I am extremely blessed to be from a financially secure family, married to a financially secured man, as well as fully employed myself, but while I adore premium brands and could afford them, I would never pay full price for them. I value other things, like donating to my favorite charities, buying real estate (a much better investment than bags, though I of course adore bags), and showering gifts on my close friends and loved ones.
> 
> Fortunately, I am lucky (or  unlucky lol) enough to live in NYC, where our disgusting real estate prices are offset by some amazing sample sales. My favorite recent purchase (within the last two weeks!) is a grey patent Jimmy Choo Rebel for $100 (retails around $1000) and the RM mini mac in white and rose gold for $50. I was also able to pick up tons of bags, clutches, and other goodies from both sales for my friends and female relatives, all without breaking the bank.
> 
> Fimpagebag, you are amazing. Way to keep this thread going with so much energy and fun. Count me in.



Great post. I too find the snobbery of people who sneer at others because of the class implications of their bag choices really off putting. (that f21 knockoff thread was creepy). 

Lovely bags @glasskey. Those are some great deals.

Love the ladies here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Oh gosh. I ate an excessive amt of Hot Cheetos and dark chocolate yesterday and was unable to leave the bathroom this morning.  Aiiii.
> 
> Today I'm eating only miso soup and steamed greens by the giant-pot-ful. Can't we be healthy and warm on Pinch Purse Island? The money we save on avoiding designer bags has to go somewhere, right... why not vegetables?



Vegetables can be salty or sweet. Think carrots and sweet potatoes. Deep fried cauliflower tastes like scallops. And is way cheaper!

Veg on!


----------



## indiaink

elisian said:


> Oh gosh. I ate an excessive amt of Hot Cheetos and dark chocolate yesterday and was unable to leave the bathroom this morning.  Aiiii.
> 
> Today I'm eating only miso soup and steamed greens by the giant-pot-ful. Can't we be healthy and warm on Pinch Purse Island? The money we save on avoiding designer bags has to go somewhere, right... why not vegetables?



Well, it's up to Fim, but - we are having a giant Spinach salad with sun-dried tomatoes and a sprinkle of Feta cheese.  And - pan-fried mini sweet peppers, onions, and chicken ravioli.  For dinner.  Healthy, and ... cheaper than eating out, and that saves money, helps the planet, gives a good meaning to Pinch Purse Island, certainly.  You all are welcome to have a bowl and plate of it!  Plenty to go around!

*Fim beat me to it!  Faster than lightning - there is FIBER OPTIC here on the Island, wowza!


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> Oooo!  This covers three out of the four!  I did GOOD!



Yes, you did! I'd say that calls for a drink. See you at the * Happy Mackerel * for a rum toddy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Great post. I too find the snobbery of people who sneer at others because of the class implications of their bag choices really off putting. (that f21 knockoff thread was creepy).
> 
> Lovely bags @glasskey. Those are some great deals.
> 
> Love the ladies here.



Welcome, Misskris. Never fear, there are no class distinctions on Pinch Purse Island. We all love bags, have lots of fun, and are happily ordinary everyday folk.


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, you did! I'd say that calls for a drink. See you at the * Happy Mackerel * for a rum toddy!


Ah, dinner was most excellent, and a rum toddy is just what my cold bones need!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You and your bags are most certainly welcome, Ludmilla. I'd love to see them. As resident ringleader of our merry band, one picture will tell you all you need to know about me. Routinely stalking * Goodwill, thrift stores, and clearance racks,* here I am in my *$8* plaid winter coat with my *$7* black leather skirt and my *$40* London Fog bag. Prices like these allow me to indulge in the little luxuries of life like *buying groceries* and *paying my electric bill!*
> 
> :lolots:



Hallihallo!
Thank you so much for your lovely and warm welcome, dearest Fim. You look marvelous! I like your coat very much. I'm so happy that I have found this island after a long boat-trip through rain and darkness and the rough waves of the North Sea. Yes, I must confess, I'm not alone in my tiny rickety nutshell, some leather lovelies are with me. Besides the three premium designer thingies I bought this year to break the white-dress-for-a-very-special-occasion-that-did-not-take-place-funds I own quite a few other nice bags. I tried to upload the only picture I have from one of them, but failed badly. tpf tells me, the file is invalid, which is strange. Because it's a JPEG with 70 KB and I have uploades other piccies from my phone before.  I will try again later. Now I'm off on the sea again, doing some earnest money-earnings.
Greetings to all islanders, you are hilarious,
Milla


----------



## Fimpagebag

This week on the *Real Fishwives of Pinch Purse Island...*


 Rejecting recent fashion trends, the venerable ladies of the *Spouse & Trout Social Club* remain staunch in their opposition to the resurgence of the fanny pack. They are equally dismissive of depends. Who needs either when you have *hip boots and waders?*


----------



## glasskey

Ludmilla said:


> Hallihallo!
> Thank you so much for your lovely and warm welcome, dearest Fim. You look marvelous! I like your coat very much. I'm so happy that I have found this island after a long boat-trip through rain and darkness and the rough waves of the North Sea. Yes, I must confess, I'm not alone in my tiny rickety nutshell, some leather lovelies are with me. Besides the three premium designer thingies I bought this year to break the white-dress-for-a-very-special-occasion-that-did-not-take-place-funds I own quite a few other nice bags. I tried to upload the only picture I have from one of them, but failed badly. tpf tells me, the file is invalid, which is strange. Because it's a JPEG with 70 KB and I have uploades other piccies from my phone before.  I will try again later. Now I'm off on the sea again, doing some earnest money-earnings.
> Greetings to all islanders, you are hilarious,
> Milla


Hi! Sometimes the forums act up and you can't post photos, it's not you, it's them!


----------



## indiaink

At least RFOPPI are wearing hats - the sun is deadly on the water, for sure...

And yes, it's CONFIRMED - tPF is having issues with uploading photos today - .

Oh, Island ladies, have you noticed?  There has been quite the catch roll in with the tide, it seems that a boatload of Massaccesi has beached - hope they all get sent off to their own sub-forum quickly (which is apparently the intent).


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> At least RFOPPI are wearing hats - the sun is deadly on the water, for sure...
> 
> And yes, it's CONFIRMED - tPF is having issues with uploading photos today - .
> 
> Oh, Island ladies, have you noticed?  There has been *quite the catch roll in with the tide,* it seems that a boatload of Massaccesi has beached - hope they all get sent off to their own sub-forum quickly (which is apparently the intent).



I noticed that too, Indiaink. Unfortunately (and perhaps unfairly) the constant barrage has turned me off what is undoubtedly a stellar brand.


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> I noticed that too, Indiaink. Unfortunately (and perhaps unfairly) the constant barrage has turned me off what is undoubtedly a stellar brand.


I'm fairly new to PPI, but I have picked up that the residents do not jump off cliffs nor go with the IT, but instead choose wisely and prudently.  The RFOPPI would have it no other way! Those ladies would do seriously damage - did you SEE the size of their guns!


----------



## Ludmilla

indiaink said:


> At least RFOPPI are wearing hats - the sun is deadly on the water, for sure...
> 
> And yes, it's CONFIRMED - tPF is having issues with uploading photos today - .
> 
> Oh, Island ladies, have you noticed?  There has been quite the catch roll in with the tide, it seems that a boatload of Massaccesi has beached - hope they all get sent off to their own sub-forum quickly (which is apparently the intent).



Oh it must be so cold and horrendous out there on fancy new boats without a nice warm home island to turn to. Or without the Mackarel. No wonder that there are so many out there crying for help. Will they land on PPI? Or will they find la bella isola Massaccesine?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> This week on the *Real Fishwives of Pinch Purse Island...*
> 
> 
> Rejecting recent fashion trends, the venerable ladies of the *Spouse & Trout Social Club* remain staunch in their opposition to the resurgence of the fanny pack. They are equally dismissive of depends. Who needs either when you have *hip boots and waders?*



Just the bunch of ladies I like!


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> I'm fairly new to PPI, but I have picked up that the residents do not jump off cliffs nor go with the IT, but instead choose wisely and prudently.  The RFOPPI would have it no other way! Those ladies would do seriously damage - did you SEE the size of their guns!



Don't forget the other indigenous species on our island, Indiaink. The men of Pinch Purse Island are unlike any others on tpf. Whereas there are sufficiently discerning husbands (from what I've gleaned from various sub forums) that can unerringly identify a premier designer bag from twenty paces, the men on our island aren't quite that discriminating. I offer in evidence the bag my DH bought for me today. He was waiting with it when I came home. With a proud smile he opened the bag and held aloft.....**

**( to be continued...*when he isn't in the room!*)


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't forget the other indigenous species on our island, Indiaink. The men of Pinch Purse Island are unlike any others on tpf. Whereas there are sufficiently discerning husbands (from what I've gleaned from various sub forums) that can unerringly identify a premier designer bag from twenty paces, the men on our island aren't quite that discriminating. I offer in evidence the bag my DH bought for me today. He was waiting with it when I came home. With a proud smile he opened the bag and held aloft.....**
> 
> **( to be continued...*when he isn't in the room!*)



...waiting with baited* breath ...


*yes, pun intended!


----------



## Mariapia

Waiting too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Waiting too!



Wait no more, Mariapia and Indiaink. The love of my life is safely outside splitting firewood. And now the bag my DH felt I absolutely had to have? A Chaps by Ralph Lauren *Autumn Traveler Satchel* 

More pics to follow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Wait no more, Mariapia and Indiaink. The love of my life is safely outside splitting firewood. And now the bag my DH felt I absolutely had to have? A Chaps by Ralph Lauren *Autumn Traveler Satchel*
> 
> More pics to follow.



As promised...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised...



And one more...

What can I say? The man's favorite color is *plaid!*

:lolots:


----------



## indiaink

Fimpagebag said:


> Wait no more, Mariapia and Indiaink. The love of my life is safely outside splitting firewood. And now the bag my DH felt I absolutely had to have? A Chaps by Ralph Lauren *Autumn Traveler Satchel*
> 
> More pics to follow.





Fimpagebag said:


> As promised...





Fimpagebag said:


> And one more...


GORGEOUS!  And lo and behold, it looks like MACCASSESI (SP) may have taken a page form the Lauren book, as I see similar lines - your Dear Husband has good taste, and it's a very prettily-colored bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> GORGEOUS!  And lo and behold, it looks like MACCASSESI (SP) may have taken a page form the Lauren book, as I see similar lines - your Dear Husband has good taste, and it's a very prettily-colored bag!



Thank you, Indiaink. I think he was inspired by my plaid winter coat. And *no* I'm not going to wear them together!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And one more...
> 
> 
> 
> What can I say? The man's favorite color is *plaid!*
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




What a great gift, Fim! It's perfect with the coat you are wearing! 
Your husband has very good taste.
All bag lovers'husbands have been well trained....
Congrats to the teacher and her student!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great gift, Fim! It's perfect with the coat you are wearing!
> Your husband has very good taste.
> All bag lovers'husbands have been well trained....
> Congrats to the teacher and her student!!



Thank you, Mariapia. But you give me far too much credit. My DH is a dyed in the wool outdoorsman. Every Christmas brings a flannel shirt or (on one memorable occasion) a lady sized *hatchet.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. But you give me far too much credit. My DH is a dyed in the wool outdoorsman. Every Christmas brings a flannel shirt or (on one memorable occasion) a lady sized *hatchet.*




I just can't wait to read about the lady sized hatchet now!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I just can't wait to read about the lady sized hatchet now!



Then you're going to love the crossbow, the fishing spear, folding knife, and single shot shotgun with interchangeable single shot rifle barrel. Candidly, it 's a very confident married man who arms his wife so well!

:lolots:


----------



## elisian

Oh my gosh, Fimpage, that plaid. It's so... so... colorful!  But you wear it well.



So, a digression, but I do want to chime in on a topic from a page back or so. A couple of you were joking about Stella McCartney and her non-leather handbag line. 

Of course the Falabella is overpriced at $1000+, but we all know $1000+ leather bags or tiny-bit-of-leather-bags (e.g., all the LV prints) aren't expensive because of their material. Stella has the same legitimate design costs, BS marketing costs, and desire to exclude the riffraff as any other luxury brand. Whereas she has stuck up for her values in design, and in so doing has legitimized non-leather accessories more than pretty much anyone else. You can't say that for LV, or Chanel denim, or Longchamp's Pliage... which we somehow don't think of as "90% canvas/denim/vinyl" just because of that token bit of "trim."

There's a great thread on this in the Givenchy forum where someone was temporarily aghast about a vegan Antigona going for the same price as leather, and eventually a bunch of us became engaged in a thoughtful discussion of leather vs nonleather quality. I don't want to repeat it here. I just want to respectfully say I think the snarky middle-class spirit of Pinch Purse Island can be great, but I was disappointed when snark is directed specifically at a vegan designer.


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Oh my gosh, Fimpage, that plaid. It's so... so... colorful!  But you wear it well.
> 
> 
> 
> So, a digression, but I do want to chime in on a topic from a page back or so. A couple of you were joking about Stella McCartney and her non-leather handbag line.
> 
> Of course the Falabella is overpriced at $1000+, but we all know $1000+ leather bags or tiny-bit-of-leather-bags (e.g., all the LV prints) aren't expensive because of their material. Stella has the same legitimate design costs, BS marketing costs, and desire to exclude the riffraff as any other luxury brand. Whereas she has stuck up for her values in design, and in so doing has legitimized non-leather accessories more than pretty much anyone else. You can't say that for LV, or Chanel denim, or Longchamp's Pliage... which we somehow don't think of as "90% canvas/denim/vinyl" just because of that token bit of "trim."
> 
> 
> 
> There's a great thread on this in the Givenchy forum where someone was temporarily aghast about a vegan Antigona going for the same price as leather, and eventually a bunch of us became engaged in a thoughtful discussion of leather vs nonleather quality. I don't want to repeat it here. I just want to respectfully say I think *the snarky middle-class spirit of Pinch Purse Island can be great, but I was disappointed when snark is directed specifically at a vegan designer.*



Sorry you were disappointed, Ellisian. But I *will not* temper my attitude towards the smug self satisfied *business model*  of both premier designers and high end contemporary brands. We * "the snarky middle class" * were specifically *targeted* by these brands with their tactics of pricing their bags outside our means. *Class warfare is their métier* and I for one see *nothing either admirable or ennobling* in their attitude.


----------



## indiaink

Lobster, anyone?


----------



## Murphy47

Mm mm mm. Have butter sauce melting as we speak!


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> Lobster, anyone?



Definitely! Should I provide the ears of corn and salt potatoes to round out the feast?


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry you were disappointed, Ellisian. But I *will not* temper my attitude towards the smug self satisfied *business model*  of both premier designers and high end contemporary brands. We * "the snarky middle class" * were specifically *targeted* by these brands with their tactics of pricing their bags outside our means. *Class warfare is their métier* and I for one see *nothing either admirable or ennobling* in their attitude.



Your attitude is totally reasonable, and I'm not asking you to tone down anything. I'm just saying let's not target a small-scale designer who uses 100% high-grade non-leather materials instead of 80% not-even-as-high-grade non-leather materials. After all, Stella McCartney is not the big fish here. Louis Vuitton and Hermes and Coach and Kate Spade are the big fish, with incomparably huge numbers of sales... but throwing rocks at them specifically might bother people who own bags from those companies (with exception of LV, I'm among those people) so it's harder to do. I completely agree with you that luxury lines conduct class warfare as a basic business practice, and that SM is one of them (to some extent; nothing of hers is as pricey as a Hermes or a Celine). It just bothers me that the critique was _specifically_ that she uses cruelty-free materials, which to me is a small light of goodness, a choice that makes design more difficult to do well, and one to be applauded.

I'll pass on the lobster, as I'm a vegetarian. In case that wasn't obvious by now.


----------



## chessmont

I only used her name because the bag I bought resembles a Falabella, if the bag had looked like a LV I would have said, "Take That, LV!"  Just wanted to elaborate.


----------



## plumaplomb

glasskey said:


> Oh my God, you guys, this might be my favorite thread on tPF. You guys are creative, funny, without pretension, and stylish. I haven't had a chance to go through the entire thread, but I know what I'll be doing on my lunch break! I can't believe I didn't find you guys until today.
> 
> I was reading  a few threads yesterday that made me faintly ill, especially all the talk about how someone wouldn't carry something because they see the unwashed masses carry them (MK seems to be an especially target for this particular kind of hatred). I always feel like people who judge other people on their handbags say so much more about themselves than the people they are judging.
> 
> While there are plenty of reasons to stay away from a brand (I won't eat Chick fil A, shop at Walmart, wear anything bearing the name of a Nazi sympathizer or known anti-Semite, and so on), or disliking a particular bag design, it's the worst kind of elitism to say, "I would never wear X brand because all those people on public transportation are wearing it." Yes, sometimes people buy designs that are knock offs of premium bags (F21, MK, RM, etc.), because they love a look but can't afford the original. As long as they aren't outright counterfeits, why do other people take it so personally? Blech.
> 
> I am extremely blessed to be from a financially secure family, married to a financially secured man, as well as fully employed myself, but while I adore premium brands and could afford them, I would never pay full price for them. I value other things, like donating to my favorite charities, buying real estate (a much better investment than bags, though I of course adore bags), and showering gifts on my close friends and loved ones.
> 
> Fortunately, I am lucky (or  unlucky lol) enough to live in NYC, where our disgusting real estate prices are offset by some amazing sample sales. My favorite recent purchase (within the last two weeks!) is a grey patent Jimmy Choo Rebel for $100 (retails around $1000) and the RM mini mac in white and rose gold for $50. I was also able to pick up tons of bags, clutches, and other goodies from both sales for my friends and female relatives, all without breaking the bank.
> 
> Fimpagebag, you are amazing. Way to keep this thread going with so much energy and fun. Count me in.



This is SO true.  I second everything here!!  And I love visiting friends in NYC, and we ALWAYS hit at least one sample sale.  Dangerous stuff!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Mm mm mm. Have butter sauce melting as we speak!



Excellent! Lots and lots of butter!


----------



## indiaink

elisian said:


> ...
> I'll pass on the lobster, as I'm a vegetarian. In case that wasn't obvious by now.


Ah, but Fim has corn and salt potatoes, and hey - is that hush puppies I spy over yonder? What a terrific meal we'll have!

Who is bringing drink?


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> I only used her name because the bag I bought resembles a Falabella, if the bag had looked like a LV I would have said, "Take That, LV!"  Just wanted to elaborate.



No harm, no foul, Chessmont. We are all in this together and will often find times when we agree to disagree. As one of eleven children growing up, total harmony was the exception, not the rule. My thug younger sister broke my nose when she was five because I wouldn't let her pour chocolate milk over her cereal!

:boxing:


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> Ah, but Fim has corn and salt potatoes, and hey - is that hush puppies I spy over yonder? What a terrific meal we'll have!
> 
> Who is bringing drink?



You had to ask?


----------



## Fimpagebag

This should do it, Indiaink. Enough for all!


----------



## indiaink

:snack:

I, for one, will be retiring early after this fine meal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> :snack:
> 
> I, for one, will be retiring early after this fine meal!



I'm with you. Lobster coma.....


----------



## Sugarstained

elisian said:


> After all, Stella McCartney is not the big fish here. Louis Vuitton and Hermes and Coach and Kate Spade are the big fish, with incomparably huge numbers of sales... but throwing rocks at them specifically might bother people who own bags from those companies (with exception of LV, I'm among those people) so it's harder to do.



Stella McCartney is owned by Kering. Some of their other brands include Gucci, Bottega Veneta, Saint Laurent, Alexander McQueen, and Balenciaga...among others. I'd hardly call that small fish.


----------



## indiaink

Sugarstained said:


> Stella McCartney is owned by Kering. Some of their other brands include Gucci, Bottega Veneta, Saint Laurent, Alexander McQueen, and Balenciaga...among others. I'd hardly call that small fish.


In that particular group she is.


----------



## Sugarstained

indiaink said:


> In that particular group she is.



She falls about in the middle of their luxury brand group. Like I said, it includes more than those I listed. I'm just saying, as a brand Stella McCartney has the monetary and marketing backing of a HUGE fashion group. It's not like she's some scrappy little independent trying to forge a path all on her own and deserves some kind of special treatment or reverence. *shrug*


----------



## indiaink

Sugarstained said:


> She falls about in the middle of their luxury brand group. Like I said, it includes more than those I listed. I'm just saying, as a brand Stella McCartney has the monetary and marketing backing of a HUGE fashion group.* It's not like she's some scrappy little independent trying to forge a path all on her own and deserves some kind of special treatment or reverence*. *shrug*


Exactly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Heidiho everybody,
I'm back on your cosy island again and I hope I don't disturb the Lobster coma...
Finally tpf allowed me to upload pictures, so here we go:

 Firstly my beloved Kensington satchel from Modalu. I think I have bought this one in 2011 or 2012. It was in the Sale and I got it for 150,-. Probably it was 30-50% off. Also you can see one of my favorite summer dresses. It&#8217;s Betty Barclay and I bought it in the factory outlet (2008). It had some fleas, but nothing a good sewing machine couldn&#8217;t mend. The white thing is a cardigan, knitted by a friend of my mother and gifted to me second hand. I guess it&#8217;s 30 years old. Three less than my own age. Do you think this outfit will get me into the Mackerel?







 And may I present my most loyal and hard-wearing fishfang bag, that accompanies me on my daily nutshell-trip to work, through rain and wind and snow and hundreds sharks and piranhas (ok, nutshell is a train and the sharks and piranhas are commuters and most of them are very nice). She shakes off everything: rain (loads of rain) and colourtransfer. Ballpoint markings. So she is - despite of the light colour - my winter and bad weather bag. And she has wonderful, scratching resistant hardware. No shark around PPI can harm her. She is also huge, an ocean turtle will fit in nicely. The brand is Picard, it&#8216;s a German brand and they produce some of their bags still in Germany. This is one of them. It&#8216;s called &#8222;Brunello&#8220;. They don&#8216;t do the Brunellos any more, the last bits are in online sale right now. I bought her in 2011 and she costed 300,-&#8364;.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]






and a close shot - I love the leather:






So I will be off again, sailing and fishing...

... and I love this Ralph Lauren bag. Like this "Tweed Style" very much!


----------



## elisian

So I wasn't saying Stella needs to be singled out for special treatment as a "little brand." I don't give a hoot whether a brand is "little" or not; The Row is pretty tiny and arguably the most elitist of all. I was saying that we shouldn't single SM out for being "overpriced" on the basis of using non-leather materials.

*Ludmilla*, your bag photos aren't uploading! Have you tried a hosting site? I think TPF is buggy with uploads.


----------



## Ludmilla

elisian said:


> So I wasn't saying Stella needs to be singled out for special treatment as a "little brand." I don't give a hoot whether a brand is "little" or not; The Row is pretty tiny and arguably the most elitist of all. I was saying that we shouldn't single SM out for being "overpriced" on the basis of using non-leather materials.
> 
> *Ludmilla*, your bag photos aren't uploading! Have you tried a hosting site? I think TPF is buggy with uploads.



Hello Elisian,

that is weird. I can see the pictrues in the posts... miracles of technology?!


----------



## Ludmilla

indiaink said:


> I'm fairly new to PPI, but I have picked up that the residents do not jump off cliffs nor go with the IT, but instead choose wisely and prudently.  The RFOPPI would have it no other way! Those ladies would do seriously damage - did you SEE the size of their guns!



The residents of PPI looking for those who jumped off the cliffs to go with IT...








(I hope the picture appears this time.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The residents of PPI looking for those who jumped off the cliffs to go with IT...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I hope the picture appears this time.)



Ludmilla, hopefully someone more technologically savvy than I can help you with uploading your photos. Until then please continue to enjoy Pinch Purse Island and consider it your port of call in turbulent seas.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning all. It's *Thrillseeker Thursday* as the college where I work is currently mired in the recent horrendous weather system in WNY. While the county where I live is largely unaffected (only an inch or two of snow) the college is smack in the middle of the region's snow belt. What is it the philosophers say? It's not the destination that's important, *it's the journey...*

:salute:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, hopefully someone more technologically savvy than I can help you with uploading your photos. Until then please continue to enjoy Pinch Purse Island and consider it your port of call in turbulent seas.






I think I might have found the problem... I'll give it a try with the residents of PPI on the cliff.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning all. It's *Thrillseeker Thursday* as the college where I work is currently mired in the recent horrendous weather system in WNY. While the county where I live is largely unaffected (only an inch or two of snow) the college is smack in the middle of the region's snow belt. What is it the philosophers say? It's not the destination that's important, *it's the journey...*
> 
> 
> 
> :salute:




We saw some pictures on television, they said this kind of weather is exceptional in November.
Be careful, Fim, no freestyle skiing or anything!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Heidiho everybody,
> I'm back on your cosy island again and I hope I don't disturb the Lobster coma...
> Finally tpf allowed me to upload pictures, so here we go:
> 
> Firstly my beloved Kensington satchel from Modalu. I think I have bought this one in 2011 or 2012. It was in the Sale and I got it for 150,-. Probably it was 30-50% off. Also you can see one of my favorite summer dresses. Its Betty Barclay and I bought it in the factory outlet (2008). It had some fleas, but nothing a good sewing machine couldnt mend. The white thing is a cardigan, knitted by a friend of my mother and gifted to me second hand. I guess its 30 years old. Three less than my own age. Do you think this outfit will get me into the Mackerel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And may I present my most loyal and hard-wearing fishfang bag, that accompanies me on my daily nutshell-trip to work, through rain and wind and snow and hundreds sharks and piranhas (ok, nutshell is a train and the sharks and piranhas are commuters and most of them are very nice). She shakes off everything: rain (loads of rain) and colourtransfer. Ballpoint markings. So she is - despite of the light colour - my winter and bad weather bag. And she has wonderful, scratching resistant hardware. No shark around PPI can harm her. She is also huge, an ocean turtle will fit in nicely. The brand is Picard, its a German brand and they produce some of their bags still in Germany. This is one of them. Its called Brunello. They dont do the Brunellos any more, the last bits are in online sale right now. I bought her in 2011 and she costed 300,-.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and a close shot - I love the leather:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I will be off again, sailing and fishing...
> 
> ... and I love this Ralph Lauren bag. Like this "Tweed Style" very much!



Ludmilla, I can see the pics of your wonderful bags now! I love them both. And your Betty Barclay dress is a much needed ray of sunshine given the weather where I am now! Wear that to the Happy Mackerel and you won't have to pay for a drink all night! So pretty! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We saw some pictures on television, they said this kind of weather is exceptional in November.
> Be careful, Fim, no freestyle skiing or anything!



Not to worry, Mariapia. I'm too old for extreme sports!  

My home county barely has any snow. Contrast that those surrounding counties in the snow belt and whoosh! They're buried under more than six feet of snow. And more is on the way!
I'm just so relieved to make it home unscathed (I drove my DH's four wheel drive jeep) that * a pizza party tonight at the Happy Mackerel* is in order. Hope you can drop by for a slice!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. I'm too old for extreme sports!
> 
> 
> 
> My home county barely has any snow. Contrast that those surrounding counties in the snow belt and whoosh! They're buried under more than six feet of snow. And more is on the way!
> 
> I'm just so relieved to make it home unscathed (I drove my DH's four wheel drive jeep) that * a pizza party tonight at the Happy Mackerel* is in order. Hope you can drop by for a slice!




Let me find my down jack et and my snow boots, Fim  and you 'll see me hiching a ride to the Mackerel... I can't wait to get a lift in your warm Jeep!
And now that I can use smileys on my Ipad, I am going to try a few...&#128516;&#128522;&#128525;&#128536;!
Wow! &#128522;&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Let me find my down jack et and my snow boots, Fim  and you 'll see me hiching a ride to the Mackerel... I can't wait to get a lift in your warm Jeep!
> And now that I can use smileys on my Ipad, I am going to try a few...&#128516;&#128522;&#128525;&#128536;!
> Wow! &#128522;&#128521;



Tuck one of your favorite CDs in your down jacket and we'll sing along on our way to the Mackerel! Anyone else need a ride?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning all. Today is *Fight Back Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.By all means, buy the necessities. But resist the bombardment of "pre" Black Friday sales. Good luck dodging the barrage.

(oh look, a *40% off *coupon in my inbox)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, I can see the pics of your wonderful bags now! I love them both. And your Betty Barclay dress is a much needed ray of sunshine given the weather where I am now! Wear that to the Happy Mackerel and you won't have to pay for a drink all night! So pretty! Thank you for sharing!



Aww. Thank you so much... Funny thing: I can't see the pictures any more. Well, now it's official. I'm more into bags than computers. Have a nice weekend on PPI!


----------



## Ludmilla

And please stay save in all that snow, saw some fotos today. They look scary.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. Thank you so much... Funny thing: I can't see the pictures any more. Well, now it's official. I'm more into bags than computers. Have a nice weekend on PPI!



There's nothing wrong with your computer skills, Ludmilla. I can still see the pictures of your lovely bags. Tpf was down for maintenance for a time yesterday and earlier this morning I kept getting a "database error" message. Happily, apparently everything is up and running now. 

Have a great weekend as well!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> And please stay save in all that snow, saw some fotos today. They look scary.




Not to worry at the moment, Ludmilla. The roads were clear this morning and (for the moment) it isn't snowing.


----------



## indiaink

I LOVE this ...


----------



## Mariapia

indiaink said:


> I LOVE this ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> So true! &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
I went to the consignment store last Friday to inquire about the bag they have had since the end of March. 
The manager told me he finally sold it.... Only trouble is the lady who bought it did not pay in full.... 
Which means I have to wait, God knows for how long......&#128543;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I went to the consignment store last Friday to inquire about the bag they have had since the end of March.
> The manager told me he finally sold it.... Only trouble is the lady who bought it did not pay in full....
> Which means I have to wait, God knows for how long......&#128543;



How frustrating for you, Mariapia.  

Hopefully the lady will pay the balance in a timely manner.


----------



## Fimpagebag

indiaink said:


> I LOVE this ...


I do too, Indiaink. It certainly helped steel my resolve *not *to fall prey to the aforementioned 40% off coupon. Now the real test will come later this week on Black Friday. If only all the sales associates didn't dress for the occasion....


----------



## Fimpagebag

And now, for *the weekend recap:

 Insanity Saturday* began at 5am when I got up to begin preparing for a Thanksgiving-ish feast for our DD and her husband. I had a plan and was serenly confident that it would all go like clockwork.

*Duh!  * 

Coming in from walking my dogs, my youngest (a jack russell terrier) shot past me up the entryway stairs into the house *with a shrieking vole *in his jaws. Not thinking, I immediately issued the command *"Drop it" *to my terrier. Ever obedient, he did. Unfortunately the wounded vole was still alive and skittered sideways down the hall into the bedroom. With my terrier and our beagle-basset in hot pursuit, I grabbed my trusty butterfly net (don't ask)  and charged into the bedroom. The two dogs had the vole holed up under the bed and I was able to scoop it up and out and dispatched it humanely once outdoors.

*Back on schedule...

*I was doing my Betty Crocker best when I happened to glance out my kitchen window and saw our two horses* in the yard.* Food prep put on hold, *the roundup* *began.
*An hour later, covered with cockle-burrs acquired during the chase through burdock and bramble, the horses were returned to the barn and their pasture.

*Returning to the house...
*
I cooked, cleaned, and somehow found time to broker a deal for my DH and I to get hay the next day. By the time my DD and her husband arrived the house was more or less clean, dinner and sundries ready, and a lovely time was had by all.

*Sunday, not quite fun day,* began early and involved several trips with my DH's pickup truck and my van to get the requisite 60 bales we need for the horses and goat throughout the winter. In between trips, lunch was leftovers from the night before, a rack of ribs put in a slow oven for supper, and I discovered that my *clothes dryer had died. *Of course, I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't just *washed a load of clothes.* Tying a bright shiny bow on my weekend, I hung the wet clothes off backs of chairs, on towel racks and coat hooks to dry by the wood fire.

*All in all*, this weekend was quite the merry go round....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And now, for *the weekend recap:
> 
> Insanity Saturday* began at 5am when I got up to begin preparing for a Thanksgiving-ish feast for our DD and her husband. I had a plan and was serenly confident that it would all go like clockwork.
> 
> *Duh!  *
> 
> Coming in from walking my dogs, my youngest (a jack russell terrier) shot past me up the entryway stairs into the house *with a shrieking vole *in his jaws. Not thinking, I immediately issued the command *"Drop it" *to my terrier. Ever obedient, he did. Unfortunately the wounded vole was still alive and skittered sideways down the hall into the bedroom. With my terrier and our beagle-basset in hot pursuit, I grabbed my trusty butterfly net (don't ask)  and charged into the bedroom. The two dogs had the vole holed up under the bed and I was able to scoop it up and out and dispatched it humanely once outdoors.
> 
> *Back on schedule...
> 
> *I was doing my Betty Crocker best when I happened to glance out my kitchen window and saw our two horses* in the yard.* Food prep put on hold, *the roundup* *began.
> *An hour later, covered with cockle-burrs acquired during the chase through burdock and bramble, the horses were returned to the barn and their pasture.
> 
> *Returning to the house...
> *
> I cooked, cleaned, and somehow found time to broker a deal for my DH and I to get hay the next day. By the time my DD and her husband arrived the house was more or less clean, dinner and sundries ready, and a lovely time was had by all.
> 
> *Sunday, not quite fun day,* began early and involved several trips with my DH's pickup truck and my van to get the requisite 60 bales we need for the horses and goat throughout the winter. In between trips, lunch was leftovers from the night before, a rack of ribs put in a slow oven for supper, and I discovered that my *clothes dryer had died. *Of course, I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't just *washed a load of clothes.* Tying a bright shiny bow on my weekend, I hung the wet clothes off backs of chairs, on towel racks and coat hooks to dry by the wood fire.
> 
> *All in all*, this weekend was quite the merry go round....




This weekend was a busy one, Fim. My consignment store story is peanuts compared to your adventures! I imagine myself seeing my dog chasing â wounded vole in my apartment! I would faint on the spot!!! 
Fortunately, you did very well!
Now that TPF is back, you deserve to relax with us!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This weekend was a busy one, Fim. My consignment store story is peanuts compared to your adventures! *I imagine myself seeing my dog chasing â wounded vole in my apartment! I would faint on the spot!!! *
> Fortunately, you did very well!
> Now that TPF is back, you deserve to relax with us!&#128525;



 ^^ :giggles:

You don't give yourself enough credit, Mariapia. While I don't actually chase butterflies, my handy dandy butterfly net is indispensable in capturing the odd bird, bat (red squirrel etc.) that might find it's way into my home.  As for the occasional *flight of fancy...*


----------



## Mariapia

Just in case... I think I have to get â butterfly net as soon as possible. If I can find one in the area, that is......&#128543;


----------



## glasskey

Fimpagebag said:


> And now, for *the weekend recap:
> 
> Insanity Saturday* began at 5am when I got up to begin preparing for a Thanksgiving-ish feast for our DD and her husband. I had a plan and was serenly confident that it would all go like clockwork.
> 
> *Duh!  *
> 
> Coming in from walking my dogs, my youngest (a jack russell terrier) shot past me up the entryway stairs into the house *with a shrieking vole *in his jaws. Not thinking, I immediately issued the command *"Drop it" *to my terrier. Ever obedient, he did. Unfortunately the wounded vole was still alive and skittered sideways down the hall into the bedroom. With my terrier and our beagle-basset in hot pursuit, I grabbed my trusty butterfly net (don't ask)  and charged into the bedroom. The two dogs had the vole holed up under the bed and I was able to scoop it up and out and dispatched it humanely once outdoors.
> 
> *Back on schedule...
> 
> *I was doing my Betty Crocker best when I happened to glance out my kitchen window and saw our two horses* in the yard.* Food prep put on hold, *the roundup* *began.
> *An hour later, covered with cockle-burrs acquired during the chase through burdock and bramble, the horses were returned to the barn and their pasture.
> 
> *Returning to the house...
> *
> I cooked, cleaned, and somehow found time to broker a deal for my DH and I to get hay the next day. By the time my DD and her husband arrived the house was more or less clean, dinner and sundries ready, and a lovely time was had by all.
> 
> *Sunday, not quite fun day,* began early and involved several trips with my DH's pickup truck and my van to get the requisite 60 bales we need for the horses and goat throughout the winter. In between trips, lunch was leftovers from the night before, a rack of ribs put in a slow oven for supper, and I discovered that my *clothes dryer had died. *Of course, I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't just *washed a load of clothes.* Tying a bright shiny bow on my weekend, I hung the wet clothes off backs of chairs, on towel racks and coat hooks to dry by the wood fire.
> 
> *All in all*, this weekend was quite the merry go round....


This is hilarious. Cracking up over here. Your poor pup was probably soooo proud of himself.


----------



## Fimpagebag

glasskey said:


> This is hilarious. Cracking up over here. Your poor pup was probably soooo proud of himself.



Oh he was!  He's all terrier, but blessed with a remarkably sweet disposition. Unless, of course, you happen to be a vole!


----------



## glasskey

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh he was!  He's all terrier, but blessed with a remarkably sweet disposition. Unless, of course, you happen to be a vole!


AHH I love him. He's darling. I am dying for a puppy but I cannot as long as we're in a big city.

Btw, I just noticed your icon and it's amazing. Where is it from??


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning all. Today is *Fight Back Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.By all means, buy the necessities. But resist the bombardment of "pre" Black Friday sales. Good luck dodging the barrage.
> 
> (oh look, a *40% off *coupon in my inbox)




Thanks for the encouragement. I'll need some luck in fighting the urge to buy unnecessary things during the holiday sales. So tempting, so easy to rationalize...


----------



## Fimpagebag

glasskey said:


> AHH I love him. He's darling. I am dying for a puppy but I cannot as long as we're in a big city.
> 
> Btw, I just noticed your icon and it's amazing. Where is it from??



It's a white wolf avatar I found on Google. I love it because it reminds me of my beloved Border Collie/Samoyed who was my faithful companion for more than fifteen years. He has since passed but remains with me always.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement. I'll need some luck in fighting the urge to buy unnecessary things during the holiday sales. So tempting, so easy to rationalize...



I know what you mean! If at all possible, stay home on Black Friday. Avoid the crowds and retail machinations. All too often Black Friday sales are the very definition of "bait and switch." Try to stay strong in your resolve and remember we're all in this together!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fortunately no Black Friday in my home country. But if.... I wish you all good luck in staying strong, ladies.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh he was!  He's all terrier, but blessed with a remarkably sweet disposition. Unless, of course, you happen to be a vole!





Fimpagebag said:


> It's a white wolf avatar I found on Google. I love it because it reminds me of my beloved Border Collie/Samoyed who was my faithful companion for more than fifteen years. He has since passed but remains with me always.



I like your dogs very much. I don't have one, but my aunt, who lives near by. Once she had one, that had much Terrier inside. Always chasing mice and rats. And actually getting them. One day she catched a rat when I was walking her. We had to cross the whole city (which is small indeed) with this dead rat. The dog was so proud. I was not so.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Fortunately no Black Friday in my home country. But if.... I wish you all good luck in staying strong, ladies.


 
No Black Friday in my country either, Ludmilla....I don't even lnow what Black Friday is
Here we will have sales everywhere around the 6th of January...I have decided to stay away from them..Don't I have everything I need?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a white wolf avatar I found on Google. I love it because it reminds me of my beloved Border Collie/Samoyed who was my faithful companion for more than fifteen years. He has since passed but remains with me always.


 Your dogs are so cute,Fim!
Mine is 17 years old, he has arthritis but is still doing long walks with me.
Slowly but safely.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No Black Friday in my country either, Ludmilla....I don't even lnow what Black Friday is
> Here we will have sales everywhere around the 6th of January...I have decided to stay away from them..Don't I have everything I need?



Yes, the "Sale" starts here after Christmas and I want to stay away, too. Some weeks ago I read an article (written by a man) who tried to spend no money for one year. He bought everything he needed like food and so on, but no clothes, no shoes,... I don't think I could do this in such an extremly way, but I try next year to only replace broken things. This means: no more bags. Only a red one is allowed, as I'm searching for a red one for quite a while. But it has to be perfect. 

I don't know what Black Friday is, too. Sometimes it's good to be ignorant.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the "Sale" starts here after Christmas and I want to stay away, too. Some weeks ago I read an article (written by a man) who tried to spend no money for one year. He bought everything he needed like food and so on, but no clothes, no shoes,... I don't think I could do this in such an extremly way, but I try next year to only replace broken things. This means: no more bags. Only a red one is allowed, as I'm searching for a red one for quite a while. But it has to be perfect.
> 
> I don't know what Black Friday is, too. Sometimes it's good to be ignorant.


 
Somebody will chime in and tell us, Ludmilla....
But....it won't change anything to our resolve....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Somebody will chime in and tell us, Ludmilla....
> But....it won't change anything to our resolve....



My apologies, Mariapia and Ludmilla. In the United States the day after Thanksgiving is known as *Black Friday.* It is a day when major retailers open their doors early, promising " door buster deals" and spectacular savings. Supposedly the *Black* in Black Friday refers to the premise that this one day of inciting shoppers into pre Christmas panic will erase the *red ink* in these self same retailers' ledgers and put them *in the black.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like your dogs very much. I don't have one, but my aunt, who lives near by. Once she had one, that had much Terrier inside. Always chasing mice and rats. And actually getting them. One day she catched a rat when I was walking her. *We had to cross the whole city (which is small indeed) with this dead rat. The dog was so proud. I was not so.*




^^. 

Oh Ludmilla, I can just see it! Your aunt's dog proud as a peacock swinging a dead rat from its jaws while you walk alongside!  Priceless!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your dogs are so cute,Fim!
> Mine is 17 years old, he has arthritis but is still doing long walks with me.
> Slowly but safely.....



Lovely, Mariapia. I can picture you both. For my crew (though my old boy has peacefully passed away) we still have my Jack Russell Terrier and my DH's Beagle/Basset. They make quite a pair.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Lovely, Mariapia. I can picture you both. For my crew (though my old boy has peacefully passed away) we still have my Jack Russell Terrier and my DH's Beagle/Basset. They make quite a pair.




Thanks first, Fim, for the Black Friday information!
And huge Congrats on your lovely dogs!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Tumultuous Tuesday to all. *The temperature is dropping while gale force winds sweep across *Pinch Purse Island*. But not to worry. We're a plucky lot and not easily deterred.


----------



## Fimpagebag

In from the wind and home in my safe harbor. My workday is done and I'm ready for a steaming bowl of pho and a cup of warm ginger tea. On a more purse prosaic note, my *Ralph Lauren  Modern Shopper Satchel* performed admirably in the whipping wind and rain. * May your home ports all be as snug.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good very early * Wednesday* morning all. Before any major holiday it's a tendency to *"take stock" * of what we have, might need, or think we should have. With that in mind....

Last year at this time, I was sorting through my premier designer bags, selecting several to donate to Goodwill. *This year I'm shopping there.*

Last year at this time, I was restively wondering if there was an HG bag for me? *This year I know better than to confuse a bag, any bag, with Aladdin's Lamp.*

Last year at this time, I considered luxury handbags a necessity. *This year  my bags are all by moderately priced contemporary designers.*

Last year at this time, I was blissfully unaware of what the future held. *This year I accept the challenge of my reduced circumstances, embrace the changes made, and have no regrets as to the path my life has taken.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good very early * Wednesday* morning all. Before any major holiday it's a tendency to *"take stock" * of what we have, might need, or think we should have. With that in mind....
> 
> 
> 
> Last year at this time, I was sorting through my premier designer bags, selecting several to donate to Goodwill. *This year I'm shopping there.*
> 
> 
> 
> Last year at this time, I was restively wondering if there was an HG bag for me? *This year I know better than to confuse a bag, any bag, with Aladdin's Lamp.*
> 
> 
> 
> Last year at this time, I considered luxury handbags a necessity. *This year  my bags are all by moderately priced contemporary designers.*
> 
> 
> 
> Last year at this time, I was blissfully unaware of what the future held. *This year I accept the challenge of my reduced circumstances, embrace the changes made, and have no regrets as to the path my life has taken.*




I wish I were as wise as you are, Fim. I am making progress, though. 
I keep looking at the premier designer subforums, enjoy seeing all the ladies'reveals but as you said, I have stopped confusing any bag with Aladdin's lamp.
I remember the times I was looking for â very special and expensive bag. It took me four years to find it. I was so happy to bring it home. 
You won't be surprised If I tell you It's still sleeping in its big box.
I rarely go out so...  no place to go with it....
I tried to sell it through the consignment store I had bought it from and took it back because the manager( It's â long story) played â rather stressful game.
I have decided to keep it. 
No way would I spend so much money today.
There are so many lovely bags everywhere in â reasonable price range.
And there is vintage too.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> .....I remember the times I was looking for â very special and expensive bag. It took me four years to find it. I was so happy to bring it home.
> You won't be surprised If I tell you It's still sleeping in its big box.
> I rarely go out so...  no place to go with it....
> I tried to sell it through the consignment store I had bought it from and took it back because the manager( It's â long story) played â rather stressful game.
> I have decided to keep it.
> No way would I spend so much money today.
> There are so many lovely bags everywhere in â reasonable price range.
> And there is vintage too.....



Mariapia, I'm sorry you've had such a stressful time lately. But if I may offer a suggestion? The dirty little secret about fashion and women our age is *that we can get away with anything*. So what if you wear your "sleeping beauty" while you're out walking your dog? Anyone seeing you will admire your éclat and secretly wish they had your confidence and style. (Of course, it helps if you remember not to leave the house in your fuzzy slippers!)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, I'm sorry you've had such a stressful time lately. But if I may offer a suggestion? The dirty little secret about fashion and women our age is *that we can get away with anything*. So what if you wear your "sleeping beauty" while you're out walking your dog? Anyone seeing you will admire your éclat and secretly wish they had your confidence and style. (Of course, it helps if you remember not to leave the house in your fuzzy slippers!)




Only trouble is, Fim, my sleeping beauty is on the heavy side and can only be hand carried. 
Can you imagine me carrying my boy when he is tired ( he weighs 7 kilos) and the bag at the same time?&#128542;
Unfortunately (??)I have to use my cute crossbody nylon bag.... while walking my lovely old dog
No slippers., for sure!&#128515;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, I'm sorry you've had such a stressful time lately. But if I may offer a suggestion? The dirty little secret about fashion and women our age is *that we can get away with anything*. So what if you wear your "sleeping beauty" while you're out walking your dog? Anyone seeing you will admire your éclat and secretly wish they had your confidence and style. (Of course, it helps if you remember not to leave the house in your fuzzy slippers!)



^^ In keeping with my previous post, this is for you, Mariapia. My * Perlina Gemma Tote*, by any rationale thought, isn't exactly an everyday bag. But, as I follow no fashion dictates but my own, here she is paired with cords and ready for one of my typical rough and tumble days.


----------



## Mariapia

Here is â photo of the nylon bag.....&#128522;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ In keeping with my previous post, this is for you, Mariapia. My Perlina Gemma Tote, by any rationale thought, isn't exactly an everyday bag. But, as I follow no fashion dictates but my own...




I love it, Fim!
Stylish and casual chic!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love it, Fim!
> Stylish and casual chic!&#55357;&#56845;



Thank you, Mariapia. I replaced my previous pic with a clearer one of *the actual bag* rather than *the old bag!*

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Only trouble is, Fim, my sleeping beauty is on the heavy side and can only be hand carried.
> Can you imagine me carrying my boy when he is tired ( he weighs 7 kilos) and the bag at the same time?&#128542;
> Unfortunately (??)I have to use my cute crossbody nylon bag.... while walking my lovely old dog
> No slippers., for sure!&#128515;



Excellent point, Mariapia. And I love your nylon bag. Perhaps a prince (with loads of cash) will awaken your sleeping beauty as a Christmas gift for his princess! Might you or one of your family or friends know such a prince?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariia. I replaced my previous pic with a clearer one of *the actual bag* rather than *the old bag!*
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




That's exactly the kind of bag I like, roomy, both chic and casual, Fim!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent point, Mariapia. And I love your nylon bag. Perhaps a prince (with loads of cash) will awaken your sleeping beauty as a Christmas gift for his princess! Might you or one of your family or friends know such a prince?




No way, Fim. Now that my sleeping beauty is back home, I won't let it go....
After weeks of hearing " I sold it" then " the customer has changed her mind" then " I sold it, no worry this time!" Then ....Well you get it now.....I stopped playing the game.....
And as you know... the same manager sold my other bag and is waiting for the lady to pay....
The resale market is too stressful for me, I am afraid!&#128549;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No way, Fim. Now that my sleeping beauty is back home, I won't let it go....
> After weeks of hearing " I sold it" then " the customer has changed her mind" then " I sold it, no worry this time!" Then ....Well you get it now.....I stopped playing the game.....
> And as you know... the same manager sold my other bag and is waiting for the lady to pay....
> The resale market is too stressful for me, I am afraid!&#128549;



I understand completely, Mariapia. It simply isn't worth the stress.  

 Now, for a bold suggestion. Awaken your sleeping beauty and incorporate her in your daily decor. A beautiful bag is meant to be seen. Even if it's the centerpiece of a table scape in your boudoir, let her take her rightful pride of place so you can remember the thrill of finally making her yours every time you look at her.

&#128157;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Mariapia. It simply isn't worth the stress.
> 
> 
> 
> Now, for a bold suggestion. Awaken your sleeping beauty and incorporate her in your daily decor. A beautiful bag is meant to be seen. Even if it's the centerpiece of a table scape in your boudoir, let her take her rightful pride of place so you can remember the thrill of finally making her yours every time you look at her.
> 
> 
> 
> &#128157;




Thank you so much for your suggestion, Fim! I am going to wake her up and try to find â good place for her! 
You know what she said when she heard that she was finally going out?
" Don't forget to thank Auntie Fim for me!" &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your suggestion, Fim! I am going to wake her up and try to find â good place for her!
> You know what she said when she heard that she was finally going out?
> " Don't forget to thank Auntie Fim for me!" &#10084;&#65039;



Excellent! I can hardly wait to see the result!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Good very early * Wednesday* morning all. Before any major holiday it's a tendency to *"take stock" * of what we have, might need, or think we should have. With that in mind....
> 
> Last year at this time, I was sorting through my premier designer bags, selecting several to donate to Goodwill. *This year I'm shopping there.*
> 
> Last year at this time, I was restively wondering if there was an HG bag for me? *This year I know better than to confuse a bag, any bag, with Aladdin's Lamp.*
> 
> Last year at this time, I considered luxury handbags a necessity. *This year  my bags are all by moderately priced contemporary designers.*
> 
> Last year at this time, I was blissfully unaware of what the future held. *This year I accept the challenge of my reduced circumstances, embrace the changes made, and have no regrets as to the path my life has taken.*



Wonderful thoughts for Thanksgiving. Thank you for reminding me to cherish what I have rather than focus on what I don't have. I'm not religious, but I love this quote from the Talmud

Who is rich?
The one who is appreciates what he has
(TalmudAvot 4:1)


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Wonderful thoughts for Thanksgiving. Thank you for reminding me to cherish what I have rather than focus on what I don't have. I'm not religious, but I love this quote from the Talmud
> 
> Who is rich?
> The one who is appreciates what he has
> (TalmudAvot 4:1)



Wonderful quote, Misskris. And so true. Thank you for such a succinct and meaningful post. 

Shalom Aleichem and all those you cherish.


----------



## misskris03

You too


----------



## elisian

Popping in to say - found this gorgeous, really-well-priced Ralph Lauren satchel on eBay - for those of us who are OK with contemporary designers and love a deal. I think this seller tends to accept offers well below list. I bought a pair of new Cole Haan heels from them, they were authentic and pristine.

Anyway, if anyone needs a large work tote/satchel, this a classic you can probably nab for $50 or less. And if you buy it I won't be tempted? xD

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ralph-Lauren-handbag-NWT-Tate-Satchel-brown-/151490479393


----------



## Fimpagebag

Whether *Turkey* or *Tofurky*, to all who celebrate today....


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Story time with Auntie Fim:*

Once upon a time a small indeterminate rodent breathed its last and mummified in the bottom of an equally indeterminate bag. More than fifty years later, after the small dusty corpse was removed and the lining of its sarcophagus scrubbed and disinfected, the bag came into my possession. It is most certainly *not * Hermes, bears no bogus hallmarks, and does not purport to be anything but what it is. A vintage Italian bag made in the 60's of no value to anyone but myself.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Story time with Auntie Fim:*
> 
> Once upon a time a small indeterminate rodent breathed its last and mummified in the bottom of an equally indeterminate bag. More than fifty years later, after the small dusty corpse was removed and the lining of its sarcophagus scrubbed and disinfected, the bag came into my possession. It is most certainly *not * Hermes, bears no bogus hallmarks, and does not purport to be anything but what it is. A vintage Italian bag made in the 60's of no value to anyone but myself.




Wow! What a great  bag, Fim! &#128077;
I used to have one like yours, did not even know anything about the model at the time but loved it very much. 

Yours is still perfect and I suggest you carry it as often as possible. If you have â black strap from another bag, you can attach it to the handle and it will give your bag â sporty look! Two bags in one!&#128521;

As for Sleeping Beauty... she is sitting in the armchair, talking about Auntie Fim all the time.&#10084;&#65039;
I daren't post a pic for fear of being lynched by the PPI residents....&#128549;

Happy Thanksgiving, dear Fim! &#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

elisian said:


> Popping in to say - found this gorgeous, really-well-priced Ralph Lauren satchel on eBay - for those of us who are OK with contemporary designers and love a deal. I think this seller tends to accept offers well below list. I bought a pair of new Cole Haan heels from them, they were authentic and pristine.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone needs a large work tote/satchel, this a classic you can probably nab for $50 or less. And if you buy it I won't be tempted? xD
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ralph-Lauren-handbag-NWT-Tate-Satchel-brown-/151490479393




Lovely satchel, Elisian!
Are you the lucky buyer?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a great  bag, Fim! &#128077;
> I used to have one like yours, did not even know anything about the model at the time but loved it very much.
> 
> Yours is still perfect and I suggest you carry it as often as possible. If you have â black strap from another bag, you can attach it to the handle and it will give your bag â sporty look! Two bags in one!&#128521;
> 
> As for Sleeping Beauty... she is sitting in the armchair, talking about Auntie Fim all the time.&#10084;&#65039;
> I daren't post a pic for fear of being lynched by the PPI residents....&#128549;
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving, dear Fim! &#128525;



Thank you, Mariapia. As always, you are too kind. The shoulder strap option was one I considered, but the bag responded poorly to the additional stress on the hardware. As for your Sleeeping Beauty, have no fear of any repercussions here on Pinch Purse Island. I once had my glory days and the discretionary funds to fuel them. In point of fact, the black rose in my pic cost more than I could possibly afford now. So all the more reason to treasure it. 

And if there's one thing *Pinch Purse Islanders * love *it's treasure!*

*Especially when it's not theirs!!*


----------



## Mariapia

Let me hide to the nearest shelter first, Fim....&#128526;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Let me hide to the nearest shelter first, Fim....&#128526;



^^:lolots:

Not to worry, Mariapia. It's enough to know that you're enjoying your lovely bag.  Give her a big hug from her Auntie Fim!


----------



## elisian

Mariapia said:


> Lovely satchel, Elisian!
> Are you the lucky buyer?



Nope - I did nab this one, though, for $39! I think it's a Plinio Visona with a listing typo - have msged the owner to confirm. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philinio-Visona-handbag-New-/161496706022


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^:lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to worry, Mariapia. It's enough to know that you're enjoying your lovely bag.  Give her a big hug from her Auntie Fim!




I am still in hiding, Fim! 
Sleeping Beauty is enjoying her new life and cannot thank you enough. 
She is also giving big hugs to her  precious  Auntie Fim! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am still in hiding, Fim!
> Sleeping Beauty is enjoying her new life and cannot thank you enough.
> She is also giving big hugs to her  precious  Auntie Fim! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



How sweet! Do you find yourself talking to your bag now that she's out? Or is that just one of my (many) idiosyncrasies?


----------



## Mariapia

Dear Auntie,

I still don't understand why I had to spend all those years in a dark closet.
I remember going out once, that must have been at the end of March, I thought that at last I was going to enjoy long walks in the city streets and meet other friends. 
But, pretending to sleep in what they call a dustbag.... I heard the whole conversation in that awful consignment store.
" she will quickly find a new home." I heard a gentleman say.....
Â new home? What was that supposed to mean? No more dark closets?
I remember staying alone in the store, listening to the gentleman making phone calls and finally going back into the big box when the store closed.
How long did it last?
I don't know, Auntie. Several long weeks, I would say.
All I know is that one day, I heard a familiar voice.....
I wanted to spring out of the box!
I heard car horns, street noises and understood I was going home!
Back to my familiar place......
Until you, Auntie Fim, heard about me and gave such good advice!
I am so happy now, with Mariapia and the dog!
Thank you for everything, Auntie Fim!
Big hugs and kisses!
&#128147;&#128147;&#128147;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Dear Auntie,
> 
> I still don't understand why I had to spend all those years in a dark closet.
> I remember going out once, that must have been at the end of March, I thought that at last I was going to enjoy long walks in the city streets and meet other friends.
> But, pretending to sleep in what they call a dustbag.... I heard the whole conversation in that awful consignment store.
> " she will quickly find a new home." I heard a gentleman say.....
> Â new home? What was that supposed to mean? No more dark closets?
> I remember staying alone in the store, listening to the gentleman making phone calls and finally going back into the big box when the store closed.
> How long did it last?
> I don't know, Auntie. Several long weeks, I would say.
> All I know is that one day, I heard a familiar voice.....
> I wanted to spring out of the box!
> I heard car horns, street noises and understood I was going home!
> Back to my familiar place......
> Until you, Auntie Fim, heard about me and gave such good advice!
> I am so happy now, with Mariapia and the dog!
> Thank you for everything, Auntie Fim!
> Big hugs and kisses!
> &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;



Oh my goodness, Mariapia! We are a pair. I swear my bags talk to me (and each other) as well! As for my enchanting new niece, she must have a name! Do you have one in mind?


----------



## Mariapia

Yes, Fim! Her name is Jane... But I call her Jeanne....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim! Her name is Jane... But I call her Jeanne....&#128521;



Lovely! I name all my bags. The one whose pic I posted earlier is Minnie. (As in Minnie Mouse!)

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Auntie Fim!
It's me! Jeanne!
I don't know where Mariapia is..  She left in a hurry, asking me to be a good girl...
I found a photo of me.....i am sending it to you. 
Oh, my God, I think she is coming back....
Don't say anything about the pic....
It will be our little secret....
Lots of love from your grateful niece,
Jeanne.


----------



## Mariapia

PS. I am giving big hugs too to Minnie and all my cousins!
Jeanne.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Auntie Fim!
> It's me! Jeanne!
> I don't know where Mariapia is..  She left in a hurry, asking me to be a good girl...
> I found a photo of me.....i am sending it to you.
> Oh, my God, I think she is coming back....
> Don't say anything about the pic....
> It will be our little secret....
> Lots of love from your grateful niece,
> Jeanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816586



I promise, ma petite Jeanne, not a word. It will be our little secret! You are truly so beautiful.


----------



## BPC

I'm just here for the doggie pics 

Carry on :salute:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I promise, ma petite Jeanne, not a word. It will be our little secret! You are truly so beautiful. Your American cousin Minnie sends her regards....
> 
> &#55357;&#56365;




Merci Auntie Fim, I knew you'd understand!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

BPC said:


> I'm just here for the doggie pics
> 
> Carry on :salute:



^^

Something tells me there will be more to come, BPC. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## BPC

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Something tells me there will be more to come, BPC. Happy Thanksgiving!



Thank you my dear! 
I hope you're having a wonderful Thanksgiving as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

BPC said:


> Thank you my dear!
> I hope you're having a wonderful Thanksgiving as well.



I'm giving it my best shot, BPC. You know me, *equal to any situation...*


----------



## elisian

elisian said:


> Nope - I did nab this one, though, for $39! I think it's a Plinio Visona with a listing typo - have msged the owner to confirm.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Philinio-Visona-handbag-New-/161496706022



Confirmed, it is a Plinio Visona. Fab. It'll be my first hair calf bag, and an unworn giant slouchy tote for just $30 plus shipping (which I'm hoping to get combined with a couple pairs of shoes). I think PVs are usually in the $500-700 range in exotics like pony. If it doesn't look great in person, I'll just send off to ThredUp during their 0% commission promotion 

Mariapia... is that a Birkin?! Oh my goodness! What a beautiful color.


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Something tells me there will be more to come, BPC.



Dogs? Pfft. I heard mention of horses on the island; how about some pics of them? Island life isn't complete until one has a boat and a pony, imo.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Dear Auntie,
> 
> I still don't understand why I had to spend all those years in a dark closet.
> I remember going out once, that must have been at the end of March, I thought that at last I was going to enjoy long walks in the city streets and meet other friends.
> But, pretending to sleep in what they call a dustbag.... I heard the whole conversation in that awful consignment store.
> " she will quickly find a new home." I heard a gentleman say.....
> Â new home? What was that supposed to mean? No more dark closets?
> I remember staying alone in the store, listening to the gentleman making phone calls and finally going back into the big box when the store closed.
> How long did it last?
> I don't know, Auntie. Several long weeks, I would say.
> All I know is that one day, I heard a familiar voice.....
> I wanted to spring out of the box!
> I heard car horns, street noises and understood I was going home!
> Back to my familiar place......
> Until you, Auntie Fim, heard about me and gave such good advice!
> I am so happy now, with Mariapia and the dog!
> Thank you for everything, Auntie Fim!
> Big hugs and kisses!
> &#128147;&#128147;&#128147;





Mariapia said:


> Auntie Fim!
> It's me! Jeanne!
> I don't know where Mariapia is..  She left in a hurry, asking me to be a good girl...
> I found a photo of me.....i am sending it to you.
> Oh, my God, I think she is coming back....
> Don't say anything about the pic....
> It will be our little secret....
> Lots of love from your grateful niece,
> Jeanne.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2816586



 Hello Jeanne,
how wonderful, that you've made it finally into daylight! Mariapia must be very proud of you. Take good care of her, so she could always carry you in good health.

You did a very good job here, *Fimpagebag*!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good very early * Wednesday* morning all. Before any major holiday it's a tendency to *"take stock" * of what we have, might need, or think we should have. With that in mind....
> 
> Last year at this time, I was sorting through my premier designer bags, selecting several to donate to Goodwill. *This year I'm shopping there.*
> 
> Last year at this time, I was restively wondering if there was an HG bag for me? *This year I know better than to confuse a bag, any bag, with Aladdin's Lamp.*
> 
> Last year at this time, I considered luxury handbags a necessity. *This year  my bags are all by moderately priced contemporary designers.*
> 
> Last year at this time, I was blissfully unaware of what the future held. *This year I accept the challenge of my reduced circumstances, embrace the changes made, and have no regrets as to the path my life has taken.*



This post is moving so fast.... two days off and so much to read.
You had a very rough year, Fimpagebag. I read your post more than one time and thought a lot about it. Sometimes it is really frightening how much can happen and change in just one year. But you are such a good example of not loosing humor and pride. That is great and your words show so much wisdom. Carry on!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Jeanne,
> how wonderful, that you've made it finally into daylight! Mariapia must be very proud of you. Take good care of her, so she could always carry you in good health.
> 
> You did a very good job here, *Fimpagebag*!


 
Thank you so much, Ludmilla for your lovely words!


----------



## Fimpagebag

ChevaliereNoir said:


> Dogs? Pfft. I heard mention of horses on the island; how about some pics of them? Island life isn't complete until one has a boat and a pony, imo.



How about a *goat* and two ponies, ChevaliereNoir?


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!

Vendredi Noir is everywhere here too!
 They translate it into Black Friday just in case....
It's the first time that has happened....Or am I losing memory?
Anyway, I stick to my decision....No bags; no jeans, no nothing!
See how brave I can be sometimes?:wondering


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This post is moving so fast.... two days off and so much to read.
> You had a very rough year, Fimpagebag. I read your post more than one time and thought a lot about it. Sometimes it is really frightening how much can happen and change in just one year. But you are such a good example of not loosing humor and pride. That is great and your words show so much wisdom. Carry on!



Never fear, Ludmilla. At the end of every rope there's a choice. Some people make a noose. But I prefer a rope swing. Sooo much more fun...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Vendredi Noir is everywhere here too!
> They translate it into Black Friday just in case....
> It's the first time that has happened....Or am I losing memory?
> Anyway, I stick to my decision....No bags; no jeans, no nothing!
> See how brave I can be sometimes?:wondering



Oh no, Mariapia!  It's everywhere, it's everywhere! *Black Friday is upon us!* My inbox is full of door buster deals and special offers! There is only one thing I can do. Selecting *twelve bags and true* I shall abide by their verdict. 

Though I can already guess what they'll decide!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh no, Mariapia!  It's everywhere, it's everywhere! *Black Friday is upon us!* My inbox is full of door buster deals and special offers! There is only one thing I can do. Selecting *twelve bags and true* I shall abide by their verdict.
> 
> 
> 
> (Though I can already guess what they'll decide!)




You have a nice collection, Fim! Lots of cute handbags and totes&#128077;
I don't think your lovely selected bags want to share with a Black Friday bag....  
Jeanne phoned Minnie this morning. This is what I heard: 

" That Black Friday thing is pure hell for lots of us. I know Auntie Fim will resist....but Mariapia... that ´s another story... Sorry, Minnie, I gotta go, she is in front of her PC, and God knows What she is up to.....I will keep you posted...."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You have a nice collection, Fim! Lots of cute handbags and totes&#55357;&#56397;
> I don't think your lovely selected bags want to share with a Black Friday bag....
> Jeanne phoned Minnie this morning. This is what I heard:
> 
> " That Black Friday thing is pure hell for lots of us. I know Auntie Fim will resist....but Mariapia... that ´s another story... Sorry, Minnie, I gotta go, she is in front of her PC, and God knows What she is up to.....I will keep you posted...."



Thank you, Mariapia. But the sad fact is that Jeanne has *15 other cousins* in addition to the *12 on the jury! * As for them, their verdict has been rendered. I'm officially *under House Arrest* for all of Black Friday. No going to town, no internet purchases. Nada, zip, nothing. I knew they were a tough crowd, but I didn't realize how tough until their verdict came in....     :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Hi, Minnie! It's me again! Your Auntie is speaking to herself now! 
I can hear strange words like  

"60% off", i don't even know what that means, " so...  700 euros minus 420 equals 280,  where did I put my Visa? "

I am very worried, Minnie! 
I hid her crédit card in one of my pockets but I am afraid she might have written down the number somewhere! 

The dog is standing guard, he seems to be very upset too.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. But the sad fact is that Jeanne has *15 other cousins* in addition to the *12 on the jury! * As for them, their verdict has been rendered. I'm officially *under House Arrest* for all of Black Friday. No going to town, no internet purchases. Nada, zip, nothing. I knew they were a tough crowd, but I didn't realize how tough until their verdict came in....     :lolots:




I am under house arrest too, Fim! 
Hope no Black Saturday is coming up!&#128543;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi, Minnie! It's me again! Your Auntie is speaking to herself now!
> I can hear strange words like
> 
> "60% off", i don't even know what that means, " so...  700 euros minus 420 equals 280,  where did I put my Visa? "
> 
> I am very worried, Minnie!
> I hid her crédit card in one of my pockets but I am afraid she might have written down the number somewhere!
> 
> The dog is standing guard, he seems to be very upset too.....



Quickly, Jeanne! Fall off your chair (softly onto the carpet). She will become so distracted rushing to your rescue that she will forget about her credit card. Also, see if the dog can help. Perhaps he/ she could bark when you take your tumble? It always works for me...

:giggles:     Minnie


----------



## Fimpagebag

To all *Pinch Purse Islanders* on this *Black Friday.* Stay strong. Remember, *we're all in this together!*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Quickly, Jeanne! Fall off your chair (softly onto the carpet). She will become so distracted rushing to your rescue that she will forget about her credit card. Also, see if the dog can help. Perhaps he/ she could bark when you take your tumble? It always works for me...
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:     Minnie




Minnie, that's exactly what I did after reading your text message!
The dog started barking like crazy, a neighbour took her broom to hit the ceiling while yelling 

" can't you guys shut up! I am on the phone buying a Givenchy and can't hear a darn thing!"

Mariapia looked taken aback... I don't know what a Givenchy is, but it certainly helped.
She picked me up gently and said:

" don't worry, Jeanne, I am just happy to have you all... Auntie Fim put some sense into me a few minutes ago... "

At last, the nightmare is over! 
But tell me, is there something like Red Monday or Blue Tuesday?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> To all *Pinch Purse Islanders* on this *Black Friday.* Stay strong. Remember, *we're all in this together!*



&#128092; no? NO!

&#128093; no? NO and NO!

&#128091; no? NO, NO and NO!

Fim is right, we stay strong!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Minnie, that's exactly what I did after reading your text message!
> The dog started barking like crazy, a neighbour took her broom to hit the ceiling while yelling
> 
> " can't you guys shut up! I am on the phone buying a Givenchy and can't hear a darn thing!"
> 
> Mariapia looked taken aback... I don't know what a Givenchy is, but it certainly helped.
> She picked me up gently and said:
> 
> " don't worry, Jeanne, I am just happy to have you all... Auntie Fim put some sense into me a few minutes ago... "
> 
> At last, the nightmare is over!
> But tell me, is there something like Red Monday or Blue Tuesday?



Happily, there is not. Unless one has plunged headlong into the *Black Friday feeding frenzy. * Then *Red* Monday is when one realizes how much they now owe on their credit card and subsequently feels *Blue* a day later. 

Best regards from your cousin, snug in her Island home.

Minnie


----------



## Fimpagebag

My *Black Friday* thus far:

1. Walked the dogs
2. Brought in fire wood
3. Made a big pot of homemade applesauce
*4. Revisited my closet.* Instead of shopping for what I don't have, I'm taking stock of what I *do. *

*Curb the Urge!*

(but if you can't, reveals are always welcome!  )


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My *Black Friday* thus far:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Walked the dogs
> 
> 2. Brought in fire wood
> 
> 3. Made a big pot of homemade applesauce
> 
> *4. Revisited my closet.* Instead of shopping for what I don't have, I'm taking stock of what I *do. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Curb the Urge!*
> 
> 
> 
> (but if you can't, reveals are always welcome!  )




Good job, Fim! 
And Congrats on the mod pic! Minnie looks great on you! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Fim!
> And Congrats on the mod pic! Minnie looks great on you! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you, Mariapia. I'm partial to this particular outfit as the skirt and jacket were the results of separate visits to the local thrift store.


----------



## Mariapia

I love thrift stores! Your outfit is great, Fim! Very classy.
And your Minnie is the final touch!
When I have time, I will take photos of all the croc bags I bought from thrift stores or flea markets!


----------



## Mariapia

elisian said:


> Confirmed, it is a Plinio Visona. Fab. It'll be my first hair calf bag, and an unworn giant slouchy tote for just $30 plus shipping (which I'm hoping to get combined with a couple pairs of shoes). I think PVs are usually in the $500-700 range in exotics like pony. If it doesn't look great in person, I'll just send off to ThredUp during their 0% commission promotion
> 
> Mariapia... is that a Birkin?! Oh my goodness! What a beautiful color.




Yes, Elisian! I bought it in a former life.....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Elisian! *I bought it in a former life...*  &#128521;



I love this, Mariapia! I can so relate. It's always fun looking back. But it's even more fun living in the here and now.

(This from a woman taking a break from wrapping venison!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

And before anyone asks, does this look like a man who goes to the gourmet market for our venison?


----------



## elisian

I love the picture of your husband, Fimpage. Even at 25, I too have led a variety of lives. 

The shocking thing is that I finally made sales on Poshmark - my first - yesterday and today. Total of $130 after fees: I am "in the black" on Black Friday! This despite spending the morning visiting sales with my cousins... it turns out electronics bargain-hunting is actually a turn-off for my shopping instincts and I bought nothing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> I love the picture of your husband, Fimpage. Even at 25, I too have led a variety of lives.
> 
> The shocking thing is that I finally made sales on Poshmark - my first - yesterday and today. Total of $130 after fees: I am "in the black" on Black Friday! This despite spending the morning visiting sales with my cousins... it turns out electronics bargain-hunting is actually a turn-off for my shopping instincts and I bought nothing!



Congratulations on your sales, Ellisian. Way to turn the tables on Black Friday! You go, girl!

:urock:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And before anyone asks, does this look like a man who goes to the gourmet market for our venison?




This gentleman has such a warm smile that I am sure he is the kind of person you can rely on whatever happens, Fim! Generosity is something we can read on people's face.
Generosity and open mindness.
He has it all. 
He can go to the gourmet market for your venaison! No question about it, Fim!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This gentleman has such a warm smile that I am sure he is the kind of person you can rely on whatever happens, Fim! Generosity is something we can read on people's face.
> Generosity and open mindness.
> He has it all.
> He can go to the gourmet market for your venaison! No question about it, Fim!&#128077;&#128077;



He is all that and more, Mariapia. We have been married 36 years. But we dated (on and off) for eight years before that. We were both 17 when we met. I was a guest at a friend's Halloween party. And he was one of the 'haunts' in the Haunted Barn!

Kismet?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> He is all that and more, Mariapia. We have been married 36 years. But we dated (on and off) for eight years before that. We were both 17 when we met. I was a guest at a friend's Halloween party. And he was one of the 'haunts' in the Haunted Barn!
> 
> 
> 
> Kismet?




Wonderful story, Fim! But how could it have been different? 
You have so many things in common! 
I am talking about kindness, respect for all and sensitiveness.
These are real treasures.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful story, Fim! But how could it have been different?
> You have so many things in common!
> I am talking about *kindness, respect for all and sensitiveness.*
> These are real treasures.&#10084;&#65039;



Qualities you possess in abundance as well, Mariapia!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> &#128092; no? NO!
> 
> &#128093; no? NO and NO!
> 
> &#128091; no? NO, NO and NO!
> 
> Fim is right, we stay strong!


 Love this! 
I broke down and bought one for my mom, but I'm doing better than last Black Friday...


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Jeanne,
> how wonderful, that you've made it finally into daylight! Mariapia must be very proud of you. Take good care of her, so she could always carry you in good health.
> 
> You did a very good job here, *Fimpagebag*!



+1 Jeanne, you are a beauty!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> *Story time with Auntie Fim:*
> 
> Once upon a time a small indeterminate rodent breathed its last and mummified in the bottom of an equally indeterminate bag. More than fifty years later, after the small dusty corpse was removed and the lining of its sarcophagus scrubbed and disinfected, the bag came into my possession. It is most certainly *not * Hermes, bears no bogus hallmarks, and does not purport to be anything but what it is. A vintage Italian bag made in the 60's of no value to anyone but myself.



Lovely bag! Well worth the effort to get it back into the light of day


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Love this!
> I broke down and bought one for my mom, but I'm doing better than last Black Friday...



How lovely of you, Misskris. May I ask what you bought for your Mom?

(Living vicariously one bag at a time!)

:lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> How lovely of you, Misskris. May I ask what you bought for your Mom?
> 
> (Living vicariously one bag at a time!)
> 
> :lolots:



Of course! I'm flattered that you asked.

It's the leopard grainy vinyl raina from the Kate Spade sale. It was 100.00 and my 9 year old son, who fancies himself our stylist, really liked it. He's very partial to animal print accesories (Grammy got a leopard print scarf for her birthday). He also pointed out that since it's vinyl,  it is a good bag for carrying in bad weather, which I found quite convincing, as we live in the Chicago area. I'm hoping she likes it. We'll never know the truth because she'll wear it around him regardless 

http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/maP40SL3Zgk-lx78Z35C5Rg.jpg


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Of course! I'm flattered that you asked.
> 
> It's the leopard grainy vinyl raina from the Kate Spade sale. It was 100.00 and my 9 year old son, who fancies himself our stylist, really liked it. He's very partial to animal print accesories (Grammy got a leopard print scarf for her birthday). He also pointed out that since it's vinyl,  it is a good bag for carrying bad weather, which I found quite convincing. I'm hoping she likes it. We'll never know the truth because she'll wear it around him regardless
> 
> http://thumbs3.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/maP40SL3Zgk-lx78Z35C5Rg.jpg



Love it! Your son has excellent taste. It's rare that a leopard print can be both vibrant yet understated. But this bag nailed it! The grainy texture gives it such richness. What a great bag. Along with a wonderful daughter. Your mother will love it!

Thank you for sharing...


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! Your son has excellent taste. It's rare that a leopard print can be both vibrant yet understated. But this bag nailed it! The grainy texture gives it such richness. What a great bag. Along with a wonderful daughter. Your mother will love it!
> 
> Thank you for sharing...


Aw, thanks. That makes me feel a lot better about it 

Actually, I forgot about this gem that I picked up at the goodwill. A bargain (some might disagree) at 4.99.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Aw, thanks. That makes me feel a lot better about it
> 
> Actually, I forgot about this gem that I picked up at the goodwill. A bargain (some might disagree) at 4.99.



What a great fun find! Love the implicit wit of the bamboo handles with the panda print.  Nicely done, Misskris!


----------



## ChevaliereNoir

Fimpagebag said:


> How about a *goat* and two ponies, ChevaliereNoir?



2 ponies *and* a goat? That's what I'm talking about! 
How are they enjoying island life?

My DH and I went furniture shopping for Black Friday. Apparently, we are very out of style in our tastes. We've decided we're old enough to get away with getting what we want, didn't buy anything, and will be combing Craigs list like crazy. We just bought a house last month, so I am pinching the purse 'till it screams.

Hope y'all all had as successful a Black Friday!


----------



## elisian

misskris03 said:


> Aw, thanks. That makes me feel a lot better about it
> 
> Actually, I forgot about this gem that I picked up at the goodwill. A bargain (some might disagree) at 4.99.



O_O

I am obsessed with pandas, and if you ever try to sell this, find me. I mean, do it via eBay or whatever but let me know somehow through forum-appropriate coded hints, because !!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Love this!
> 
> I broke down and bought one for my mom, but I'm doing better than last Black Friday...




Huge Congrats on your Mum's present and, as Fim said, on your son's good taste, misskris! Your Mum will carry it with pride!
I also love the pandas tote! So cute!&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Qualities you possess in abundance as well, Mariapia!




That's nice of you to say, Fim, but.... I wish I had your wisdom....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

ChevaliereNoir said:


> 2 ponies *and* a goat? That's what I'm talking about!
> How are they enjoying island life?
> 
> My DH and I went furniture shopping for Black Friday. Apparently, we are very out of style in our tastes. We've decided we're old enough to get away with getting what we want, didn't buy anything, and will be combing Craigs list like crazy. We just bought a house last month, so I am pinching the purse 'till it screams.
> 
> Hope y'all all had as successful a Black Friday!



Rest assured, ChevaliereNoir, they enjoy Island life very well. They have ready acess to their pasture and pond at all times as well as their snug stalls and barn. A gang of three, the two horses dote on *their* goat (infamously known as "Goat Pony") and will thunder across the pasture to her aid with a stamp of her cloven hoof.

 Big congrats on buying your new home and best of luck furniture hunting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That's nice of you to say, Fim, but.... I wish I had your wisdom....&#128521;



If wisdom is truly *knowing what you don't know* then I definitely have it by the barrel, Mariapia!

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

First there was Black Friday. Now there's *Shop Small Business Saturday.* While I applaud the ingenuity and effort of many small business owners, I refuse to pay exorbitant prices for someone else's craft projects. I can make my own grape vine wreaths while my DH keeps me well supplied with cast iron utensils (yes, he does blacksmithing) and long handled wooden spoons. (yes, he does that too).
Happily, however, there is a small locally owned Farm Country Market that stays open on weekends until Dec. 24th that makes *the most glorious copper kettle fudge.* Sooo, guess whose small business I'll be supporting today?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> First there was Black Friday. Now there's *Shop Small Business Saturday.* While I applaud the ingenuity and effort of many small business owners, I refuse to pay exorbitant prices for someone else's craft projects. I can make my own grape vine wreaths while my DH keeps me well supplied with cast iron utensils (yes, he does blacksmithing) and long handled wooden spoons. (yes, he does that too).
> 
> Happily, however, there is a small locally owned Farm Country Market that stays open on weekends until Dec. 24th that makes *the most glorious copper kettle fudge.* Sooo, guess whose small business I'll be supporting today?




Wow! That ShopSmallBusinessSaturday looks better than Black Friday, Fim!
I suppose you have rushed to the Farmer Country Market before the glorious copper kettle  fudge is out of stock!
Is it copper that makes the difference?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! That ShopSmallBusinessSaturday looks better than Black Friday, Fim!
> I suppose you have rushed to the Farmer Country Market before the glorious copper kettle  fudge is out of stock!
> Is it copper that makes the difference?



Indeed it does, Mariia. The large copper kettles are actually more like cauldrons. The copper allows for sustained even heat that results in the bubbling cauldron of luscious fudge to achieve a buttery creamy consistency. In addition, this particular Farmer Country Market is renowned locally for their wide variety of flavors. Along with all variations of chocolate, there's pumpkin, peppermint, sea salt caramel, cherry vanilla, cappuccino, etc. *Yum!* Their doors open at 10am. Any guesses as to who will be first in line?

:giggles:


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Huge Congrats on your Mum's present and, as Fim said, on your son's good taste, misskris! Your Mum will carry it with pride!
> I also love the pandas tote! So cute!&#128077;



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great fun find! Love the implicit wit of the bamboo handles with the panda print.  Nicely done, Misskris!



Thanks


----------



## misskris03

elisian said:


> O_O
> 
> I am obsessed with pandas, and if you ever try to sell this, find me. I mean, do it via eBay or whatever but let me know somehow through forum-appropriate coded hints, because !!!!!



If you like it that much, you can have it. I think it was meant for you 

PM me your address.


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> First there was Black Friday. Now there's *Shop Small Business Saturday.* While I applaud the ingenuity and effort of many small business owners, I refuse to pay exorbitant prices for someone else's craft projects. I can make my own grape vine wreaths while my DH keeps me well supplied with cast iron utensils (yes, he does blacksmithing) and long handled wooden spoons. (yes, he does that too).
> 
> Happily, however, there is a small locally owned Farm Country Market that stays open on weekends until Dec. 24th that makes *the most glorious copper kettle fudge.* Sooo, guess whose small business I'll be supporting today?




Haha. Oh Fim. If you make a cast iron pot I'll barter you all of the homemade fudge


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Jackpot!* There was a special *"buy one pound of fudge, get another half pound free" * at the Farmer Country Market today!  

Like I could resist *that* deal? Not likely. I chose *ten* different flavors:

  1.Chocolate Amaretto Raspberry Swirl
  2.Maple
  3.Penuche
  4.Vanilla Raspberry Swirl
  5.Sea Salt Caramel
  6.Chocolate and Peanut Butter 
  7.Cappuccino
  8.Chocolate Orange Swirl
  9.Pumpkin Pie
10.Caramel Apple Pie


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Haha. Oh Fim. If you make a cast iron pot I'll barter you all of the homemade fudge



Thanks but no thanks, Elisian! :lolots:

I already have three cast iron frying pans and a cast iron Dutch Oven. I'll keep the fudge. At least whatever is left after I *sample* my *sampler!*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Jackpot!* There was a special *"buy one pound of fudge, get another half pound free" * at the Farmer Country Market today!
> 
> 
> 
> Like I could resist *that* deal? Not likely. I chose *ten* different flavors:
> 
> 
> 
> 1.Chocolate Amaretto Raspberry Swirl
> 
> 2.Maple
> 
> 3.Penuche
> 
> 4.Vanilla Raspberry Swirl
> 
> 5.Sea Salt Caramel
> 
> 6.Chocolate and Peanut Butter
> 
> 7.Cappuccino
> 
> 8.Chocolate Orange Swirl
> 
> 9.Pumpkin Pie
> 
> 10.Caramel Apple Pie




Wonderful deal, Fim , 
and great flavours as well! I wish I could taste them all!&#128522;
Thanks for the information about the copper kettle! 
I will try to put it into a conversation when I can....
My friends , who laugh at me when I tell them the microwave oven is the best invention in the world, will look at me differently!&#128077;


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> *Jackpot!* There was a special *"buy one pound of fudge, get another half pound free" * at the Farmer Country Market today!
> 
> Like I could resist *that* deal? Not likely. I chose *ten* different flavors:
> 
> 1.Chocolate Amaretto Raspberry Swirl
> 2.Maple
> 3.Penuche
> 4.Vanilla Raspberry Swirl
> 5.Sea Salt Caramel
> 6.Chocolate and Peanut Butter
> 7.Cappuccino
> 8.Chocolate Orange Swirl
> 9.Pumpkin Pie
> 10.Caramel Apple Pie



oh wow! that's a fabulous haul. They all sound delicious! Full disclosure: I had to look up what penuche was. I have such a sweet tooth, I cannot believe I have missed out on this glorious fudge my whole life. I must rectify that as soon as possible.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful deal, Fim ,
> and great flavours as well! I wish I could taste them all!&#128522;
> Thanks for the information about the copper kettle!
> *I will try to put it into a conversation when I can....*
> My friends , who laugh at me when I tell them the microwave oven is the best invention in the world, will look at me differently!&#128077;



^^. :lolots:

Too funny, Mariapia! I wish you could share some of the fudge. Thus far I've sampled the maple, the pumpkin, and the penuche. I should be in the throes of a sugar coma by now. But there are still too many tempting flavors to sample!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> oh wow! that's a fabulous haul. They all sound delicious! Full disclosure: I had to look up what penuche was. I have such a sweet tooth, I cannot believe I have missed out on this glorious fudge my whole life. I must rectify that as soon as possible.



Don't feel too badly, Misskris. I'd never heard of penuche until I was in my twenties. But once I tasted it......


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't feel too badly, Misskris. I'd never heard of penuche until I was in my twenties. But once I tasted it......




I had never heard ( or seen) the word, never heard of penuche flavour either and thought , please don't laugh, that it might be some kind of pistache..... Which it isn't..... 
The penuche and the copper kettle will help me build a new réputation among my friends!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I had never heard ( or seen) the word, never heard of penuche flavour either and thought , please don't laugh, that it might be some kind of pistache..... Which it isn't.....
> The penuche and the copper kettle will help me build a new réputation among my friends!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Presenting them with some will only elevate your reputation into the stratosphere, Mariapia. There are  quite a few delicious recipes for preparing fudge in *the microwave.* I've actually prepared a few and they are yummy!


----------



## LVk8

Fimpagebag said:


> First there was Black Friday. Now there's *Shop Small Business Saturday.* While I applaud the ingenuity and effort of many small business owners, I refuse to pay exorbitant prices for someone else's craft projects.






Does anyone else remember the site Regretsy?  It's shut down now but it used to catalogue all the most egregious "object d'fart" available for sale on Etsy


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> Does anyone else remember the site Regretsy?  It's shut down now but it used to catalogue all the most egregious "object d'fart" available for sale on Etsy



^^ :lolots:

OMG, that's too funny! Good one, LVk!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Presenting them with some will only elevate your reputation into the stratosphere, Mariapia. There are  quite a few delicious recipes for preparing fudge in *the microwave.* I've actually prepared a few and they are yummy!




No way, Fim! Now that I know about the copper kettle.... it will be copper or nothing!&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No way, Fim! Now that I know about the copper kettle.... it will be copper or nothing!&#128521;



Good point, Mariapia! While microwave fudge is good, *copper kettle fudge is sublime.*


----------



## elisian

LVk8 said:


> Does anyone else remember the site Regretsy?  It's shut down now but it used to catalogue all the most egregious "object d'fart" available for sale on Etsy



LOVE regretsy. Love it. I have many regretsys....

- handmade sweater skirt that came unbalanced left and right so it looks like I have a hip tumor
- vintage shoes that turned out to be so old they snapped in two weeks
- vintage boots way, way too small
- bracelet that looked like metal and was plastic

And that's just what I remember on top of mind!!!


----------



## LVk8

Oh personal Regretsy....I once bought a hip belt that looked (and said) it was leather but really it was more like vinyl / plastic  

The seller was in Costa Rica so it would have cost more to ship it back. Boo...

I also bought a custom top / leg flares to wear for a dance performance & the lady took my measurements so horribly wrong that I had to have them altered upon arrival.  I get many of my clothes tailored bc I have long legs / short torso relative to my height but even my tailor was "WTF is this?"

Also I adore this thread!  I love my funky unbranded canvas bags as much as my LVs & have been meaning to post.  I just moved several states away so lots of my things are currently in storage.  DH & I are living like minimalists this winter while we're house hunting


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> ....Also I adore this thread!  I love my funky unbranded canvas bags as much as my LVs & have been meaning to post.  I just moved several states away so lots of my things are currently in storage.  DH & I are living like minimalists this winter while we're house hunting



So glad you enjoy this thread, LVk. Best of luck house hunting. Once you're settled, I'd love to see your unbranded canvas bags. All well loved bags have a home on Pinch Purse Island.

:welcome2:


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> So glad you enjoy this thread, LVk. Best of luck house hunting. Once you're settled, I'd love to see your unbranded canvas bags. All well loved bags have a home on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome2:




Agree. Anything well made is wonderful! 

I tried to buy a Rebecca Minkoff purse yesterday - on sale for $195 down from $550. A perfect eccru cross body. Finger on button. Hesitated. Today Black Friday coupon codes have expired and its marginally more expensive at $250... and I'm taking it as a sign. Guess I don't want it that much after all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Agree. Anything well made is wonderful!
> 
> I tried to buy a Rebecca Minkoff purse yesterday - on sale for $195 down from $550. A perfect eccru cross body. Finger on button. Hesitated. Today Black Friday coupon codes have expired and its marginally more expensive at $250... and I'm taking it as a sign. Guess I don't want it that much after all!



You might be right, Elisian. You dodged an impulse purchase of a bag you liked, but didn't love. If you had, you wouldn't have hesitated. Is it possible that you have a bag in mind you truly want, but felt tempted for a brief moment *to settle* for the Rebecca Minkoff? If that's the case, then you made the right decision not buying a bag you don't love.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You might be right, Elisian. You dodged an impulse purchase of a bag you liked, but didn't love. If you had, you wouldn't have hesitated. Is it possible that you have a bag in mind you truly want, but felt tempted for a brief moment *to settle* for the Rebecca Minkoff? If that's the case, then you made the right decision not buying a bag you don't love.


  I totally agree, Fim. 
How many times did I just buy a bag because it was a bargain and then saw the one I really wanted a few weeks later.....and didn't have the money anymore!ullhair:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim.
> How many times did I just buy a bag because it was a bargain and then saw the one I really wanted a few weeks later.....and didn't have the money anymore!ullhair:



So true, Mariapia. I used to find myself in that same predicament as well. After a long talk with myself   "we" decided to abide by the following rules:

1. Whenever possible, *see the bag you think you want IRL.*  Seeing is believing and so often what we see is that the bag is either too big or too small, too high maintenance or just plain fugly.

2. "I'll have what she's having"  was a great line in _When Harry met Sally._ But it spells disaster when you suddenly find yourself *lusting after a bag you never considered * until you saw a reveal on tpf.

3. Never buy a bag to lift your spirits, buoy your hopes, or make up for any loss in your life. True, a beautiful new bag might improve your mood momentarily,* but chocolate is a lot cheaper. *

4. And finally, if you decide to buy the bag, do it joyously. If this bag is indeed the one, then *take the plunge.*

(Just make sure you're not in over your head)

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> So true, Mariapia. I used to find myself in that same predicament as well. After a long talk with myself   "we" decided to abide by the following rules:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Whenever possible, *see the bag you think you want IRL.*  Seeing is believing and so often what we see is that the bag is either too big or too small, too high maintenance or just plain fugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I'll have what she's having"  was a great line in _When Harry met Sally._ But it spells disaster when you suddenly find yourself *lusting after a bag you never considered * until you saw a reveal on tpf.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Never buy a bag to lift your spirits, buoy your hopes, or make up for any loss in your life. True, a beautiful new bag might improve your mood momentarily,* but chocolate is a lot cheaper. *
> 
> 
> 
> 4. And finally, if you decide to buy the bag, do it joyously. If this bag is indeed the one, then *take the plunge.*
> 
> 
> 
> (Just make sure you're not in over your head)
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Very wise advice, as usual, Fim!
Number 3 particular my speaks to me!&#128553;
Instead of buying a bag to improve my mood.... I go to the store and get a Rimmel lipstick or nail polish.... &#128068;
It's fun too! Except that when I go home.... I often realize the lipstick colour is not the same when I apply it......&#128575;
As for the polish....  I am not patient enough! It takes hours to dry!&#128122;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Very wise advice, as usual, Fim!
> Number 3 particular my speaks to me!&#128553;
> Instead of buying a bag to improve my mood.... I go to the store and get a Rimmel lipstick or nail polish.... &#128068;
> It's fun too! Except that when I go home.... I often realize the lipstick colour is not the same when I apply it......&#128575;
> As for the polish....  I am not patient enough! It takes hours to dry!&#128122;





You're right about the nail polish, Mariapia. I simply don't have the patience either. As for the lipstick, I think it has something to do with store lighting. Certain shades look wonderful in the shop. But once you see them in natural light....


----------



## misskris03

LVk8 said:


> Does anyone else remember the site Regretsy?  It's shut down now but it used to catalogue all the most egregious "object d'fart" available for sale on Etsy



I loved this site! I really miss it.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> So true, Mariapia. I used to find myself in that same predicament as well. After a long talk with myself   "we" decided to abide by the following rules:
> 
> 1. Whenever possible, *see the bag you think you want IRL.*  Seeing is believing and so often what we see is that the bag is either too big or too small, too high maintenance or just plain fugly.
> 
> 2. "I'll have what she's having"  was a great line in _When Harry met Sally._ But it spells disaster when you suddenly find yourself *lusting after a bag you never considered * until you saw a reveal on tpf.
> 
> 3. Never buy a bag to lift your spirits, buoy your hopes, or make up for any loss in your life. True, a beautiful new bag might improve your mood momentarily,* but chocolate is a lot cheaper. *
> 
> 4. And finally, if you decide to buy the bag, do it joyously. If this bag is indeed the one, then *take the plunge.*
> 
> (Just make sure you're not in over your head)
> 
> :giggles:




I need to have these rules branded onto my wallet. And engraved on my computer. And probably framed throughout my house.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I need to have these rules branded onto my wallet. And engraved on my computer. And probably framed throughout my house.




And on a poster in front of your bed, misskris!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I need to have these rules branded onto my wallet. And engraved on my computer. And probably framed throughout my house.



Don't be too hard on yourself, Misskris. I came by those rules the hard way. If I had known *then* what I know *now* I wouldn't have been guilty of breaking every one of them!


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> So true, Mariapia. I used to find myself in that same predicament as well. After a long talk with myself   "we" decided to abide by the following rules:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Whenever possible, *see the bag you think you want IRL.*  Seeing is believing and so often what we see is that the bag is either too big or too small, too high maintenance or just plain fugly.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. "I'll have what she's having"  was a great line in _When Harry met Sally._ But it spells disaster when you suddenly find yourself *lusting after a bag you never considered * until you saw a reveal on tpf.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Never buy a bag to lift your spirits, buoy your hopes, or make up for any loss in your life. True, a beautiful new bag might improve your mood momentarily,* but chocolate is a lot cheaper. *
> 
> 
> 
> 4. And finally, if you decide to buy the bag, do it joyously. If this bag is indeed the one, then *take the plunge.*
> 
> 
> 
> (Just make sure you're not in over your head)
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Fantastic rules, Fim. I don't buy things in person right now because Internet is so much cheaper... But maybe i should! It would cut down on so many regrets and even more purchases


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Fantastic rules, Fim. I don't buy things in person right now *because Internet is so much cheaper...* But maybe i should! It would cut down on so many regrets and even more purchases



*Not always, Elisian.* Don't be put off by the clearance racks in retailers such as TJ Maxx, Marshall's, or even Kohrs. (These are in the US, but other countries have similar moderate to mid range (and even premier designer) handbags. You might be surprised to find the money you can save. Case in point: I purchased my *Perlina Gemma Tote*  at Marshall's for *$32*. The same bag on eBay is being offered for *$189.* Both are leather, both are exactly the same. One I was able to see IRL. The other is one any prospective buyer has to take on faith. Which would you consider the better buy?


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> *Not always, Elisian.* Don't be put off by the clearance racks in retailers such as TJ Maxx, Marshall's, or even Kohrs. (These are in the US, but other countries have similar moderate to mid range (and even premier designer) handbags. You might be surprised to find the money you can save. Case in point: I purchased my *Perlina Gemma Tote*  at Marshall's for *$32*. The same bag on eBay is being offered for *$189.* Both are leather, both are exactly the same. One I was able to see IRL. The other is one any prospective buyer has to take on faith. Which would you consider the better buy?




Fair point. It's often possible to get amazing deals in person too! I don't have a car through, so every trip is a schlep.


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Fair point. It's often possible to get amazing deals in person too! I don't have a car through, so every trip is a schlep.



Valid point, Ellisian. My home county has no major cities and no mass transit. So almost everyone here owns a vehicle of one kind or another. But on the positive side of your situation, make your "schlep" worth the trip. Plan an actual day when you can take your time and shop. It's almost becoming a lost art.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good early morning all. *Cyber  Monday* is upon us. Though it might as well be *Cyborg*(resistance is futile)* Monday*, here is a wholly unsolicited strategy not to be caught up in the hype. Instead of risking carpal finger syndrome, *go retro.*

 Choose one day during the upcoming holiday season and plan an actual *shopping trip.* Window shop, browse, pause for a leisurely bite, and explore shops you rarely frequent. Allow your innate good taste to take a brief nap and try on at least one *gloriously egregious outfit* and laugh at yourself in the fitting room. Test perfumes, try on hats, and slow down and enjoy the holiday decorations.

*Recharge your psychic batteries and rekindle your imagination.* Enjoy the experience whether you buy anything or not. Remember, you're not wasting a day. You're recapturing what used to make shopping fun.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good early morning all. *Cyber  Monday* is upon us. Though it might as well be *Cyborg*(resistance is futile)* Monday*, here is a wholly unsolicited strategy not to be caught up in the hype. Instead of risking carpal finger syndrome, *go retro.*
> 
> 
> 
> Choose one day during the upcoming holiday season and plan an actual *shopping trip.* Window shop, browse, pause for a leisurely bite, and explore shops you rarely frequent. Allow your innate good taste to take a brief nap and try on at least one *gloriously egregious outfit* and laugh at yourself in the fitting room. Test perfumes, try on hats, and slow down and enjoy the holiday decorations.
> 
> 
> 
> *Recharge your psychic batteries and rekindle your imagination.* Enjoy the experience whether you buy anything or not. Remember, you're not wasting a day. You're recapturing what used to make shopping fun.




Cyber Monday now.....&#128551;
Well well well.... No mails from stores in my box...
No Cyber Monday here.&#128532;
As for real shopping, I live in a city where there are very few nice shops, If I want to do some window shopping, I have to catch a train or a bus. 
I used to live in Paris and go to the Galeries Lafayette once a week.&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
I daren't tell you how much money I spent there on angora wool.
I knitted a lot at the time... 
Believe me, it was an expensive hobby!!!!&#128525;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> And on a poster in front of your bed, misskris!



Yes! It should be the first & last thing I see each day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Cyber Monday now.....&#128551;
> Well well well.... No mails from stores in my box...
> No Cyber Monday here.&#128532;
> As for real shopping, I live in a city where there are very few nice shops, If I want to do some window shopping, I have to catch a train or a bus.
> I used to live in Paris and go to the Galeries Lafayette once a week.&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;
> I daren't tell you how much money I spent there on angora wool.
> *I knitted a lot at the time...
> Believe me, it was an expensive hobby!!!*!&#128525;



But no doubt one you did beautifully, Mariapia. I am absolutely hopeless when it comes to needlepoint, crochet, and especially knitting.


----------



## Ebby

Hey everyone, absolutely love this thread. I do have a few premier and contemporary designer bags however I also have a love for high street bags too and this looks like a great place to share. This is my Fossil Sydney work bag in Chesnut, the leather is fantastic and it's so light - perfect for hauling my laptop around and still feminine.


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> Good early morning all. *Cyber  Monday* is upon us. Though it might as well be *Cyborg*(resistance is futile)* Monday*, here is a wholly unsolicited strategy not to be caught up in the hype. Instead of risking carpal finger syndrome, *go retro.*
> 
> Choose one day during the upcoming holiday season and plan an actual *shopping trip.* Window shop, browse, pause for a leisurely bite, and explore shops you rarely frequent. Allow your innate good taste to take a brief nap and try on at least one *gloriously egregious outfit* and laugh at yourself in the fitting room. Test perfumes, try on hats, and slow down and enjoy the holiday decorations.
> 
> *Recharge your psychic batteries and rekindle your imagination.* Enjoy the experience whether you buy anything or not. Remember, you're not wasting a day. You're recapturing what used to make shopping fun.




Ahh, Cyber Monday. I have already spent $35 on questionably-necessary makeup supplies from ELF during their 50% off cyber monday sale, and I'm being a bit swayed by a pricier handbag on Tradesy... we'll see how the rest of today goes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ebby said:


> Hey everyone, absolutely love this thread. I do have a few premier and contemporary designer bags however I also have a love for high street bags too and this looks like a great place to share. This is my Fossil Sydney work bag in Chesnut, the leather is fantastic and it's so light - perfect for hauling my laptop around and still feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819552



Wow, what a beautiful bag. Love the color and construction. And you're absolutely right, Ebby. Your Fossil Sydney is functional, feminine, and a great addition to any handbag lover's arsenal. Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Ahh, Cyber Monday. I have already spent $35 on questionably-necessary makeup supplies from ELF during their 50% off cyber monday sale, and I'm being a bit swayed by a pricier handbag on Tradesy... we'll see how the rest of today goes.



Good hunting, Elisian. You won't go wrong if you buy things you'll use at prices you can afford.


----------



## Ebby

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow, what a beautiful bag. Love the color and construction. And you're absolutely right, Ebby. Your Fossil Sydney is functional, feminine, and a great addition to any handbag lover's arsenal. Well done!




Awwww thank you so much - I think I have an addiction to Fossil brewing...


----------



## Fimpagebag

And now, *apologies as necessary.* I was born and raised in the rural county where I live. Here driving is a necessity. A rite of passage with everyone around here getting their driver's license when they're 16. So I often forget the more urban members here don't always drive or (for that matter) own a vehicle. I promise to be less insular and more astute in the future.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ebby said:


> Awwww thank you so much - I think I have an addiction to Fossil brewing...



I can see why! Their bags are great quality and value.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And now, *apologies as necessary.* I was born and raised in the rural county where I live. Here driving is a necessity. A rite of passage with everyone around here getting their driver's license when they're 16. So I often forget the more urban members here don't always drive or (for that matter) own a vehicle. I promise to be less insular and more astute in the future.




No apologies needed, Fim! 
We know that in the US everybody has a car, and in some parts of the country it is indispensable!
In Paris only one person in two has one, people take the Metro or a taxi or rent a car If they have to spend a weekend out of the city for example.
In other parts of the country It's different of course.


----------



## Mariapia

Ebby said:


> Hey everyone, absolutely love this thread. I do have a few premier and contemporary designer bags however I also have a love for high street bags too and this looks like a great place to share. This is my Fossil Sydney work bag in Chesnut, the leather is fantastic and it's so light - perfect for hauling my laptop around and still feminine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2819552




What a lovely bag, Ebby! A friend of mine has had a Fossil for years ( same colour as yours) and It's undestructible!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No apologies needed, Fim!
> We know that in the US everybody has a car, and in some parts of the country it is indispensable!
> In Paris only one person in two has one, people take the Metro or a taxi or rent a car If they have to spend a weekend out of the city for example.
> In other parts of the country It's different of course.



Thank you, Mariapia. My daily commute is *76* miles round trip. And *that* isn't considered at all arduous where I live! It's one of those trade offs one makes to live in such a rural setting.

:giggles:


----------



## elisian

Mariapia said:


> No apologies needed, Fim!
> We know that in the US everybody has a car, and in some parts of the country it is indispensable!
> In Paris only one person in two has one, people take the Metro or a taxi or rent a car If they have to spend a weekend out of the city for example.
> In other parts of the country It's different of course.



Everyone's case is different.  As an American with a family Amazon Prime account, which runs a very reasonable $100/yr over the four of us, I take for granted that at any point I can get anything I need, usually cheaper than retail, at my door in 2 days. Prime free shipping saves me an errand and transport costs, and makes buying single things as-needed extremely easy (Lysol wipes! Set of makeup bottles! Socks!)  It means that outside of heavy grocery items, I essentially don't need a shopping list. And with a credit card I certainly expect to be able to buy any phone app in 5 seconds.

When I lived in Ethiopia I experienced a dramatic bit of culture shock that didn't surprise me, but here's one little thing that did: people there don't have credit cards, let alone international mail service. When stores are out of stock of something, they're out of stock. It could take months to track down a phone part or a working tea-kettle (and at twice the price in US). And even if they managed to save $600 to buy an unlocked iPhone (and many did), they often couldn't download even free apps - because everything requires a credit card registration. Which is how I realized: not everyone has access to online shopping, either.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. My daily commute is *76* miles round trip. And *that* isn't considered at all arduous where I live! It's one of those trade offs one makes to live in such a rural setting.
> 
> :giggles:




You live in what seems a beautiful and peaceful area, Fim! &#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Everyone's case is different.  As an American with a family Amazon Prime account, which runs a very reasonable $100/yr over the four of us, I take for granted that at any point I can get anything I need, usually cheaper than retail, at my door in 2 days. And with a credit card I certainly expect to be able to buy any phone app in 5 seconds.
> 
> When I lived in Ethiopia I experienced a dramatic bit of culture shock: people there don't have credit cards, let alone international mail service. When stores are out of stock of something, they're out of stock. And even if they managed to save $600 to buy an unlocked iPhone (and many did), they often couldn't download even free apps - because everything requires a credit card registration. Which is how I realized: not everyone has access to online shopping, either.



^^ Excellent points all, Elisian!

(Did you get the bag on Tradesy?        )


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ Excellent points all, Elisian!
> 
> (Did you get the bag on Tradesy?        )



Ayyyy. There are two I'm considering. Both are gorgeous and both quite expensive. But I do need a roomy, large tote of some kind and I'm almost successful in convincing myself that one of these would be resellable without loss. 

orange-brown epi LV: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-neverfull-rare-tote-bag-brown-1214375/

red Delvaux: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/delvaux-designer-shoulder-bag-red-1366118/

Thoughts? Haha. Price $100-200 below list.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You live in what seems a beautiful and peaceful area, Fim! &#128077;



I agree that it has it's advantages, Mariapia. I have no neighbors to complain when my dogs bark. And no streetlights to obscure the Northern Lights when they appear in our frosty Northern skies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Ayyyy. There are two I'm considering. Both are gorgeous and both quite expensive. But I do need a roomy, large tote of some kind and I'm almost successful in convincing myself that one of these would be resellable without loss.
> 
> orange-brown epi LV: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-neverfull-rare-tote-bag-brown-1214375/
> 
> red Delvaux: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/delvaux-designer-shoulder-bag-red-1366118/
> 
> Thoughts? Haha. Price $100-200 below list.



The LV is beautiful. But that Delvaux....


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> The LV is beautiful. But that Delvaux....



I know, right? Delvaux are known for being Hermes-level quality and much more rare (because fewer people know about them). But because they're not a highly "coveted" designer, the pre-loved prices are super reasonable even if their top-of-line bags are over $10k. Just under $400 for this - I think I might  have to snap it up, even though I've never seen it in person!


----------



## Mariapia

elisian said:


> Ayyyy. There are two I'm considering. Both are gorgeous and both quite expensive. But I do need a roomy, large tote of some kind and I'm almost successful in convincing myself that one of these would be resellable without loss.
> 
> orange-brown epi LV: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/louis-vuitton-neverfull-rare-tote-bag-brown-1214375/
> 
> red Delvaux: https://www.tradesy.com/bags/delvaux-designer-shoulder-bag-red-1366118/
> 
> Thoughts? Haha. Price $100-200 below list.




I agree with Fim! The LV is great but the Delvaux is to die for!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree that it has it's advantages, Mariapia. I have no neighbors to complain when my dogs bark. And no streetlights to obscure the Northern Lights when they appear in our frosty Northern skies.




Fortunately, Fim, I have lovely neighbours who pretend they have never heard my dog bark.....
And God knows he barks when he expects to get a biscuit, which happens several times a day...&#128563;
But ... No Northern Lights here unfortunately !&#128546;


----------



## elisian

Mariapia said:


> I agree with Fim! The LV is great but the Delvaux is to die for!



Ooooh... enablers... 

I emailed the Delvaux seller. If they're willing to discount more I'll jump, if not who knows -- there's another Delvaux on eBay I'm eyeing. Must make up mind, gah!


----------



## LVk8

Honestly I'd have a hard time pulling the trigger on the Epi Sac tote on the "resellable without loss" logic front bc It's really easy to find vintage LV Epi in good condition at great prices.  Seems like maybe if it's a recent (within 5 years) bag then it holds value pretty well but then it nosedives pretty hardcore.

Here's a preloved mono Sac on Portero - http://www.portero.com/louis-vuitton-sac-shopping-monogram-canvas-shoulder-tote-bag-17862  - I think that's the exact shape of the Epi bag you're stalking on Tradesy

Also the custom order bags are sort of a double edged sword bc yes nobody else has the same one...but without paperwork proving the custom order it's also tougher to verify the authenticity so preloved buyers will be more gun shy.  Also I just took a quick glance at the Tradesy page & the date code looks a little suspicious to me bc I don't think LV ever had five digits following the country code?  

If you're not buying with the mindset that it's a forever bag, I'd choose the Delvaux!


----------



## Mariapia

elisian said:


> Ooooh... enablers...
> 
> 
> 
> I emailed the Delvaux seller. If they're willing to discount more I'll jump, if not who knows -- there's another Delvaux on eBay I'm eyeing. Must make up mind, gah!




If you are interested in vintage bags, I suggest you have a look at

www.collectorsquare.com

You will see lots of models in lots of brands in different price range.
There are bags I am sure you have never heard of or seen on other sites.
I love looking at that site!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> If you are interested in vintage bags, I suggest you have a look at
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> You will see lots of models in lots of brands in different price range.
> There are bags I am sure you have never heard of or seen on other sites.
> I love looking at that site!



What a great site, Mariapia! Truly beautiful bags. Fortunately I'm at a point in my life when I can look at other bags without feeling any compulsion to buy them. It only took a decade or two!

:lolots:


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great site, Mariapia! Truly beautiful bags. Fortunately I'm at a point in my life when I can look at other bags without feeling any compulsion to buy them. It only took a decade or two!
> 
> :lolots:



yeah, I don't think i'm in that place yet. HA.


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> yeah, I don't think i'm in that place yet. HA.



Someday you will, Elisian. It's a process....


----------



## elisian

Mariapia said:


> If you are interested in vintage bags, I suggest you have a look at
> 
> www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> You will see lots of models in lots of brands in different price range.
> There are bags I am sure you have never heard of or seen on other sites.
> I love looking at that site!



Thank you! I love vintage bags.  Now that I think about it, maybe I'd better avoid that site...


----------



## elisian

Weeeeelll, I did it. Bought the Delvaux bag ten minutes before the Cyber Monday promotion ended. I think, all things considered, I'm pretty happy with the price ... and I am so excited to get it in the mail. 

This will be my Christmas present to myself and last handbag purchase of 2014 for sure. My first red handbag!


----------



## elisian

LVk8 said:


> Honestly I'd have a hard time pulling the trigger on the Epi Sac tote on the "resellable without loss" logic front bc It's really easy to find vintage LV Epi in good condition at great prices.  Seems like maybe if it's a recent (within 5 years) bag then it holds value pretty well but then it nosedives pretty hardcore.
> 
> Here's a preloved mono Sac on Portero - http://www.portero.com/louis-vuitton-sac-shopping-monogram-canvas-shoulder-tote-bag-17862  - I think that's the exact shape of the Epi bag you're stalking on Tradesy
> 
> Also the custom order bags are sort of a double edged sword bc yes nobody else has the same one...but without paperwork proving the custom order it's also tougher to verify the authenticity so preloved buyers will be more gun shy.  Also I just took a quick glance at the Tradesy page & the date code looks a little suspicious to me bc I don't think LV ever had five digits following the country code?
> 
> If you're not buying with the mindset that it's a forever bag, I'd choose the Delvaux!



I can't believe I missed this message -- thank you so so much for your detailed thoughts on why not to choose the LV! I'm really glad I didn't, in the end -- just in case it turns out not to be authentic after all. I had no idea that old LV bags nosedive so quickly! I guess that's good for me -- I hope to pick up a blue epi Noe eventually.

Since I'm 25 I would be really surprised if any bag is a "forever bag". But I think the Delvaux I chose eventually is a better option for me that I will carry for a long time -- it's already so "unfashionable" a style that there's nowhere else for it to go!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great site, Mariapia! Truly beautiful bags. Fortunately I'm at a point in my life when I can look at other bags without feeling any compulsion to buy them. It only took a decade or two!
> 
> :lolots:


There was a time in my life when I just stopped looking at bags....
Everything looked so superficial then.
I walked past high end boutiques on my way to work and didn't even glance at the displays.
My friends and family thought it was a very bad sign but Probaly secretly hoped that at last I had broken the addiction for good....
After 3 years in what I call the washing machine, somebody bought me a Bal for Christmas.....
I remember looking at the box like a little girl at the feet of the X'mas tree, opening it with care and discovering the most beautiful bag in the world!
Back to normal again?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> There was a time in my life when I just stopped looking at bags....
> Everything looked so superficial then.
> I walked past high end boutiques on my way to work and didn't even glance at the displays.
> My friends and family thought it was a very bad sign but Probaly secretly hoped that at last I had broken the addiction for good....
> After 3 years in what I call the washing machine, somebody bought me a Bal for Christmas.....
> I remember looking at the box like a little girl at the feet of the X'mas tree, opening it with care and discovering the most beautiful bag in the world!
> Back to normal again?



Absolutely, Mariapia! From time to time we all suffer from "bag overload" until our poor fried brains can't take it anymore. (so many bags, so little time...and even less money). Eventually  (if one is as wise as you, Mariapia) a balance is struck between our sheer love of bags and grim determination.

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Weeeeelll, I did it. Bought the Delvaux bag ten minutes before the Cyber Monday promotion ended. I think, all things considered, I'm pretty happy with the price ... and I am so excited to get it in the mail.
> 
> This will be my Christmas present to myself and last handbag purchase of 2014 for sure. My first red handbag!



Deck the halls and jingle those bells! Can't wait to see your Delvaux!

:rockettes:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Mariapia! From time to time we all suffer from "bag overload" until our poor fried brains can't take it anymore. (so many bags, so little time...and even less money). Eventually (if one is as wise as you, Mariapia) a balance is struck between our sheer love of bags and grim determination.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing.


 
True, Fim! But a relapse is still possible....I know now that's it's at the bottom of the wall that we see the bricklayer.... ( French saying which I tried to translate into English....)


----------



## Mariapia

elisian said:


> I can't believe I missed this message -- thank you so so much for your detailed thoughts on why not to choose the LV! I'm really glad I didn't, in the end -- just in case it turns out not to be authentic after all. I had no idea that old LV bags nosedive so quickly! I guess that's good for me -- I hope to pick up a blue epi Noe eventually.
> 
> Since I'm 25 I would be really surprised if any bag is a "forever bag". But I think the Delvaux I chose eventually is a better option for me that I will carry for a long time -- it's already so "unfashionable" a style that there's nowhere else for it to go!


 
Congrats on your purchase, elisian!
And we are all waiting for a reveal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Take a Breath" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. For those of us who celebrated Thanksgiving, the leftover turkey has been curried, cubed, casseroled, and finally consumed. The shopping frenzy that began with Black Friday and ended with Cyber Monday is over as well. So now it's time to take a big deep breath and resume our daily rounds. While too much of a good thing can be glorious, it's good to get back to ....normal?

:lolots:


----------



## LVk8

elisian said:


> I can't believe I missed this message -- thank you so so much for your detailed thoughts on why not to choose the LV! I'm really glad I didn't, in the end -- just in case it turns out not to be authentic after all. I had no idea that old LV bags nosedive so quickly! I guess that's good for me -- I hope to pick up a blue epi Noe eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> Since I'm 25 I would be really surprised if any bag is a "forever bag". But I think the Delvaux I chose eventually is a better option for me that I will carry for a long time -- it's already so "unfashionable" a style that there's nowhere else for it to go!




I'm a huge LV fan & wouldn't say that 5+ year old Epis are worthless - in good condition they're certainly still several hundred dollars valuable but I'd have a hard time paying almost $1K preloved bc they're definitely available for less.  Epi in particular looks great when it's cared for well into the future so you can even find them older & vintage in fantastic condition for more like $500ish.  I also think the colorful Noes are really cute 

But my "danger!" light flipped hard for the Epi Sac you were looking at - I definitely don't think it's worth the ask price given disclosures on smoke scent, wear/tear & questionable authenticity.  Feels like I'd be a poor Pinch Purse Island citizen if I didn't sound the foghorn!  



Mariapia said:


> There was a time in my life when I just stopped looking at bags....
> Everything looked so superficial then.
> I walked past high end boutiques on my way to work and didn't even glance at the displays.
> My friends and family thought it was a very bad sign but Probaly secretly hoped that at last I had broken the addiction for good....
> After 3 years in what I call the washing machine, somebody bought me a Bal for Christmas.....
> I remember looking at the box like a little girl at the feet of the X'mas tree, opening it with care and discovering the most beautiful bag in the world!
> Back to normal again?



I also sometimes feel materialistic / shallow for my bag love.  Especially bc I mentor at-risk youth and get regular perspective adjusters.  But I love all my purses!  No matter whether they're whatever designer nonsense or super cute unbranded $10 canvas totes


----------



## Mariapia

LVk8 said:


> I'm a huge LV fan & wouldn't say that 5+ year old Epis are worthless - in good condition they're certainly still several hundred dollars valuable but I'd have a hard time paying almost $1K preloved bc they're definitely available for less.  Epi in particular looks great when it's cared for well into the future so you can even find them older & vintage in fantastic condition for more like $500ish.  I also think the colorful Noes are really cute
> 
> But my "danger!" light flipped hard for the Epi Sac you were looking at - I definitely don't think it's worth the ask price given disclosures on smoke scent, wear/tear & questionable authenticity.  Feels like I'd be a poor Pinch Purse Island citizen if I didn't sound the foghorn!
> 
> 
> 
> I also sometimes feel materialistic / shallow for my bag love.  Especially bc I mentor at-risk youth and get regular perspective adjusters.  But I love all my purses!  No matter whether they're whatever designer nonsense or super cute unbranded $10 canvas totes




Me too, LVk8! I love them all! And to tell you the truth, my cheap bags are my everyday bags....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Take a Breath" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. For those of us who celebrated Thanksgiving, the leftover turkey has been curried, cubed, casseroled, and finally consumed. The shopping frenzy that began with Black Friday and ended with Cyber Monday is over as well. So now it's time to take a big deep breath and resume our daily rounds. While too much of a good thing can be glorious, it's good to get back to ....normal?
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Last night on my favourite TV Channel, they said that Black Friday sales were not as popular as last year's in the US.....


----------



## glasskey

Mariapia said:


> Last night on my favourite TV Channel, they said that Black Friday sales were not as popular as last year's in the US.....


I wonder if the drop-off has anything to do with the boycott organized by the Ferguson protesters. It's intriguing that none of the  major news outlets have mentioned the possibility, even though African Americans have enormous buying power in the US. Whether or not you agree with the outcomes of the Wilson grand jury, it's disingenuous as a news organization to not follow up on the outcome of the protests, when they covered them extensively during Black Friday itself. People were flooding malls all over the country; it's weird and frankly intellectually dishonest to just ignore that as a possible factor in the drop in Black Friday spending.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> True, Fim! But a relapse is still possible....I know now that's it's at the bottom of the wall that we see the bricklayer.... ( French saying which I tried to translate into English....)



Mais oui, Mariapia! *C'est au pied du mur qu'on voit le maçon. 

*Love that proverb! In common English usage it translates: "It's at the foot of the wall you see the mason."

Fortunately, *when it comes to my bags*, their masons work for union wages!


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> I'm a huge LV fan & wouldn't say that 5+ year old Epis are worthless - in good condition they're certainly still several hundred dollars valuable but I'd have a hard time paying almost $1K preloved bc they're definitely available for less.  Epi in particular looks great when it's cared for well into the future so you can even find them older & vintage in fantastic condition for more like $500ish.  I also think the colorful Noes are really cute
> 
> But my "danger!" light flipped hard for the Epi Sac you were looking at - I definitely don't think it's worth the ask price given disclosures on smoke scent, wear/tear & questionable authenticity.  Feels like I'd be a poor Pinch Purse Island citizen if I didn't sound the foghorn!
> 
> *Well done, LVk!* Your expertise is greatly appreciated along with your true *Pinch Purse Islander* instinct to warn Elisian of the danger.
> 
> 
> 
> I also sometimes feel materialistic / shallow for my bag love.  Especially bc I mentor at-risk youth and get regular perspective adjusters.  But I love all my purses!  No matter whether they're whatever designer nonsense or super cute unbranded $10 canvas totes



Never feel guilty about your love of bags. Actions speak volumes, and your work with at risk youth is of inestimable value.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Last night on my favourite TV Channel, they said that Black Friday sales were not as popular as last year's in the US.....



Excellent! It sounds as though buyers didn't get caught up in the hype and were more selective despite the frenzy.


----------



## chessmont

I have all kinds of high-end bags (though have sold a lot to get back to normal spending mode), and amazingly, I have gotten the most compliments ever on a bag in the past week during which I have been carrying my Big Buddha pleather bag!  I'm astonished.  But I do really like the bag (it's the one I posted a pic pages back that looks reminiscent of a McCartney Falabella.

Since it is going to rain all week, I'll probably keep wearing it for awhile.


----------



## elisian

chessmont said:


> I have all kinds of high-end bags (though have sold a lot to get back to normal spending mode), and amazingly, I have gotten the most compliments ever on a bag in the past week during which I have been carrying my Big Buddha pleather bag!  I'm astonished.  But I do really like the bag (it's the one I posted a pic pages back that looks reminiscent of a McCartney Falabella.
> 
> Since it is going to rain all week, I'll probably keep wearing it for awhile.




I think it does depend on your environment / friends / town... my friends and I have discussed this, and found we tend to compliment other women's bags ESPECIALLY if they are stylish without being recognizable! I probably wouldn't be drawn to compliment a logo print and I think right now no one where I live would, either. Which is, I think, a great thing - promoting style over conspicuous wealth is never a bag turn of values.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mais oui, Mariapia! *C'est au pied du mur qu'on voit le maçon.
> 
> *Love that proverb! In common English usage it translates: "It's at the foot of the wall you see the mason."
> 
> Fortunately, *when it comes to my bags*, their masons work for union wages!




Wow! I am impressed, Fim! 
Thank you for giving me the right translation!&#128521;


----------



## elisian

LVk8 said:


> I'm a huge LV fan & wouldn't say that 5+ year old Epis are worthless - in good condition they're certainly still several hundred dollars valuable but I'd have a hard time paying almost $1K preloved bc they're definitely available for less.  Epi in particular looks great when it's cared for well into the future so you can even find them older & vintage in fantastic condition for more like $500ish.  I also think the colorful Noes are really cute
> 
> But my "danger!" light flipped hard for the Epi Sac you were looking at - I definitely don't think it's worth the ask price given disclosures on smoke scent, wear/tear & questionable authenticity.  Feels like I'd be a poor Pinch Purse Island citizen if I didn't sound the foghorn!
> 
> 
> 
> I also sometimes feel materialistic / shallow for my bag love.  Especially bc I mentor at-risk youth and get regular perspective adjusters.  But I love all my purses!  No matter whether they're whatever designer nonsense or super cute unbranded $10 canvas totes



I love the colorful epi LV bags. xD Thanks for that guidance on vintage... you're right, it's worth waiting for exactly what I want at a better price with perfect authenticity guarantees. There's no rush, anyway!

Echoing Fim, don't ever feel shallow or guilty! It's important to have balance, and aesthetic pleasure is a great thing in life.


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> I have all kinds of high-end bags (though have sold a lot to get back to normal spending mode), and amazingly, *I have gotten the most compliments ever on a bag in the past week during which I have been carrying my Big Buddha pleather bag!*  I'm astonished.  But I do really like the bag (it's the one I posted a pic pages back that looks reminiscent of a McCartney Falabella.
> 
> Since it is going to rain all week, I'll probably keep wearing it for awhile.



Isn't that always the way, Chessmont? One of my old friends once said it best. "People around here wouldn't know Hermes from a hemorrhoid. But they sure know a pretty purse when they see it."

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I am impressed, Fim!
> Thank you for giving me the right translation!&#128521;



Thank you, Mariapia, for jogging my memory! It was one of my high school French teacher's favorite quotes. I haven't thought about him for years until you tweaked my memory.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia, for jogging my memory! It was one of my high school French teacher's favorite quotes. I haven't thought about him for years until you tweaked my memory.


 i have so sweet memories of one of my English teachers. 
She was a lovely lady close to retirement but still young and close to her students.
One of her favourite quotes was
" Handsome is what handsome does"


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Wednesday all. This week on the *Real Fishwives of Pinch Purse Island:*

Fledgling Fashionista *Melissa Stilewright* unveils her latest handbag creation striding the runway of the Ladies Auxiliary Firehall Fashion Show. 


:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Wednesday all. This week on the *Real Fishwives of Pinch Purse Island:*
> 
> Fledgling Fashionista *Melissa Stilewright* unveils her latest handbag creation striding the runway of the Ladies Auxiliary Firehall Fashion Show.
> 
> 
> :giggles:





Good Morning everybody,
this is a really funny start - well it's already noon here and I sneaked in before lunch. But it's always the right time for a hearty laugh, isn't it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning everybody,
> this is a really funny start - well it's already noon here and I sneaked in before lunch. But it's always the right time for a hearty laugh, isn't it?



Indeed it is, Ludmilla. There is no better way to get you through the day!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning everybody,
> this is a really funny start - well it's already noon here and I sneaked in before lunch. But it's always the right time for a hearty laugh, isn't it?




Same here, Ludmilla!&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> i have so sweet memories of one of my English teachers.
> She was a lovely lady close to retirement but still young and close to her students.
> One of her favourite quotes was
> " Handsome is what handsome does"



And judging by your excellent posts and command of the English language, she did *handsomely *by you, Mariapia. On the other hand, my poor beleaguered French teacher had his work cut out for him!     
_
*"C'est la guerre." *_


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And judging by your excellent posts and command of the English language, she did *handsomely *by you, Mariapia. On the other hand, my poor beleaguered French teacher had his work cut out for him!
> _
> *"C'est la guerre." *_




I fell in love with the English language when I was 4 of 5 years old, Fim.
There was a British lady in our small village and when she came to my parents' she used to teach me how to count, how to say bonjour etc.
Those were magical moments.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I fell in love with the English language when I was 4 of 5 years old, Fim.
> There was a British lady in our small village and when she came to my parents' she used to teach me how to count, how to say bonjour etc.
> Those were magical moments.



I'm sure they were, Mariapia. And I can't think of any other little girl who deserved them more.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Another day, another rule. This one is inspired by my shopping experience today. Yesterday I was in a store when they were unpacking a new shipment of bags. I saw one that tempted me immediately. Planning on returning today, I deliberately chose one of my favorite bags to wear on my return visit.Returning to the store today, the bag I had seen yesterday was now on display. I immediately tried it on and checked it out in the mirror. Wholly unsolicited, the SA stationed at the fitting rooms said "I like the orange one better." After a last long look, I had to agree. The orange bag had it all over the cognac brown croc tote. And so, I shouldered my orange croc satchel, handed the cognac croc tote to the abashed SA, and left the store with a new rule to add to my ever growing list.

*Never leave the store with a lesser bag than the one you're wearing.*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Another day, another rule. This one is inspired by my shopping experience today. Yesterday I was in a store when they were unpacking a new shipment of bags. I saw one that tempted me immediately. Planning on returning today, I deliberately chose one of my favorite bags to wear on my return visit.Returning to the store today, the bag I had seen yesterday was now on display. I immediately tried it on and checked it out in the mirror. Wholly unsolicited, the SA stationed at the fitting rooms said "I like the orange one better." After a last long look, I had to agree. The orange bag had it all over the cognac brown croc tote. And so, I shouldered my orange croc satchel, handed the cognac croc tote to the abashed SA, and left the store with a new rule to add to my ever growing list.
> 
> *Never leave the store with a lesser bag than the one you're wearing.*



Your rules are clever, indeed. I should learn them by heart! 

And this story is hilarious. You could post it on the new "compliments from strangers" thread.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Another day, another rule. This one is inspired by my shopping experience today. Yesterday I was in a store when they were unpacking a new shipment of bags. I saw one that tempted me immediately. Planning on returning today, I deliberately chose one of my favorite bags to wear on my return visit.Returning to the store today, the bag I had seen yesterday was now on display. I immediately tried it on and checked it out in the mirror. Wholly unsolicited, the SA stationed at the fitting rooms said "I like the orange one better." After a last long look, I had to agree. The orange bag had it all over the cognac brown croc tote. And so, I shouldered my orange croc satchel, handed the cognac croc tote to the abashed SA, and left the store with a new rule to add to my ever growing list.
> 
> 
> 
> *Never leave the store with a lesser bag than the one you're wearing.*




Great rule, Fim!
The same thing happened to me more than once!&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Another day, another rule. This one is inspired by my shopping experience today. Yesterday I was in a store when they were unpacking a new shipment of bags. I saw one that tempted me immediately. Planning on returning today, I deliberately chose one of my favorite bags to wear on my return visit.Returning to the store today, the bag I had seen yesterday was now on display. I immediately tried it on and checked it out in the mirror. Wholly unsolicited, the SA stationed at the fitting rooms said "I like the orange one better." After a last long look, I had to agree. The orange bag had it all over the cognac brown croc tote. And so, I shouldered my orange croc satchel, handed the cognac croc tote to the abashed SA, and left the store with a new rule to add to my ever growing list.
> 
> 
> 
> *Never leave the store with a lesser bag than the one you're wearing.*




This is an xlnt rule. 
The exception would be if you need a bag for say.....the beach or pool. 
Who wants to spend a lot on a bag that will be ruined by chlorine/salt/sand?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> This is an xlnt rule.
> The exception would be if you need a bag for say.....the beach or pool.
> Who wants to spend a lot on a bag that will be ruined by chlorine/salt/sand?



Good point, Murphy.  My new rule doesn't apply to beach bags, sports duffles, gym bags etc. 
A "lesser" bag isn't based on brand or price. The cognac croc tote *I didn't buy* is a brand far better known  than my orange Franco Sarto. It also costs more than what I paid for my Sarto. Yet my orange croc satchel is superior in every aspect over the more expensive, coveted bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great rule, Fim!
> The same thing happened to me more than once!&#128516;&#128516;



That's good to know, Mariapia. It's a strategy I intend to follow in the future.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Your rules are clever, indeed. I should learn them by heart!
> 
> And this story is hilarious. You could post it on the new "compliments from strangers" thread.



I could indeed, Ludmilla. But I feel bad enough for the poor SA as it is. I just hope her direct supervisor wasn't around when she'd inadvertently deep sixed a potential sale.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Pinch Purse Islanders* come from all walks of life, time zones, and nations. So with that in mind, (and honorable mention to Mariapia and Ludmilla   ) *Good Thursdayy afternoon* to all. For someone who has never traveled outside my own time zone, bags have been (and will continue to be) my *window to the world.* I may be hopelessly provincial, but never my bags. 

So that is my happy thought for the day. I hope you all find one as well!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Pinch Purse Islanders* come from all walks of life, time zones, and nations. So with that in mind, (and honorable mention to Mariapia and Ludmilla   ) *Good Thursdayy afternoon* to all. For someone who has never traveled outside my own time zone, bags have been (and will continue to be) my *window to the world.* I may be hopelessly provincial, but never my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> So that is my happy thought for the day. I hope you all find one as well!




What a lovely thought, Fim!
Personally, I woke up this morning with an urge to buy myself something.... You know what I mean...
As I am trying to remain in a wise phase....please don't laugh...  I went to the pet food store and got this lovely red dog which I immediately attached to my bag....
I only spent 12... Wow! I am so proud of myself!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely thought, Fim!
> Personally, I woke up this morning with an urge to buy myself something.... You know what I mean...
> As I am trying to remain in a wise phase....please don't laugh...  I went to the pet food store and got this lovely red dog which I immediately attached to my bag....
> I only spent 12... Wow! I am so proud of myself!
> View attachment 2822632



I love it, Mariapia! What a great way to treat yourself and stay in budget. It also offers possibilities that others may not consider. Small treasures can be found in the most unlikely of places. What a great idea!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I love it, Mariapia! What a great way to treat yourself and stay in budget. It also offers possibilities that others may not consider. Small treasures can be found in the most unlikely of places. What a great idea!




It's my second "charm" from the pet food store.
Have a look at my one month old orange bear.....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's my second "charm" from the pet food store.
> Have a look at my one month old orange bear.....&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2822634



I remember that bear! It was originally conceived as a key ring but you turned it into a whimsical fashionable accessory. And it still looks brand new! How fortunate your bags are that they get presents too!

 (Minnie is already sulking that her maman isn't as clever as Jeanne's!)

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I remember that bear! It was originally conceived as a key ring but you turned it into a whimsical fashionable accessory. And it still looks brand new! How fortunate your bags are that they get presents too!
> 
> 
> 
> (Minnie is already sulking that her maman isn't as clever as Jeanne's!)
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> Those girls spend their time on the phone complaining about their Mums who still did not get them a charm!
> Jeanne started  sulking too when she saw the dog, this morning.
> I told her that Minnie didn't have one either but that Auntie Fim and I will try to find them a lovely one when we get the chance!
> I think she already texted Minnie about the good news!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely thought, Fim!
> Personally, I woke up this morning with an urge to buy myself something.... You know what I mean...
> As I am trying to remain in a wise phase....please don't laugh...  I went to the pet food store and got this lovely red dog which I immediately attached to my bag....
> I only spent &#8364;12... Wow! I am so proud of myself!
> View attachment 2822632



Love the charms! They are so cheerful.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Love the charms! They are so cheerful.



+ 1. I like those charms very much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Pinch Purse Islanders* come from all walks of life, time zones, and nations. So with that in mind, (and honorable mention to Mariapia and Ludmilla   ) *Good Thursdayy afternoon* to all. For someone who has never traveled outside my own time zone, bags have been (and will continue to be) my *window to the world.* I may be hopelessly provincial, but never my bags.
> 
> So that is my happy thought for the day. I hope you all find one as well!



This is really a nice thought. I live in a small city, too, and none of my friends is very fond of "handbag-talk". So this is in fact not only a nice place to chat about my small quirk, but also a window to the world.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Those girls spend their time on the phone complaining about their Mums who still did not get them a charm!
> Jeanne started  sulking too when she saw the dog, this morning.
> I told her that Minnie didn't have one either but that Auntie Fim and I will try to find them a lovely one when we get the chance!
> I think she already texted Minnie about the good news!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think we're in trouble now, Mariapia! Minnie's already leaving little hints on my ipad....
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is really a nice thought. I live in a small city, too, and none of my friends is very fond of "handbag-talk". So this is in fact not only a nice place to chat about my small quirk, but also a window to the world.



^^     I'm so glad you feel at home on Pinch Purse Island, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^     I'm so glad you feel at home on Pinch Purse Island, Ludmilla.



Yes, I do!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh I think we're in trouble now, Mariapia! Minnie's already leaving little hints on my ipad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love that charm, Fim! Minnie has good taste!
> Like mother, like daughter!&#128525;
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love that charm, Fim! Minnie has good taste!
> Like mother, like daughter!&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not encourage her, Mariapia. She was very naughty to have used my ipad without supervision. I have also explained to her that understatement is the key to embellishments. Her resulting tantrum was what you'd expect...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do not encourage her, Mariapia. She was very naughty to have used my ipad without supervision. I have also explained to her that understatement is the key to embellishments. Her resulting tantrum was what you'd expect...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, Fim! Jeanne is up to something too.
> I heard her talking about H ( no less!&#128545 Rodéo charm!
> No way am I going to spend 300 on what she calls now "my Christmas present"!
> Those girls are plotting behind our backs, Fim, we had better hide our I Pad's when we are away from home and confiscate their phones.
> Oh dear, what is the " Charms for all " magazine doing behind my English dictionary?&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tell me about it, Fim! Jeanne is up to something too.
> I heard her talking about H ( no less!&#128545 Rodéo charm!
> No way am I going to spend 300 on what she calls now "my Christmas present"!
> Those girls are plotting behind our backs, Fim, we had better hide our I Pad's when we are away from home and confiscate their phones.
> Oh dear, what is the " Charms for all " magazine doing behind my English dictionary?&#128558;&#128558;&#128558;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse than we thought, Mariapia! They're already sent their list to Pere Noel!
> 
> :xtree:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's even worse than we thought, Mariapia! They're already sent their list to Pere Noel!
> 
> 
> 
> :xtree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! We didn't think about pens, letter pads and envelopes!
> I knew something was going on as soon as I came home tonight....
> Le Père Noël now!!!!
> I suggest we rush to the Post Office and explain the whole thing.
> Maybe the letters are still in the pillar box!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my God! We didn't think about pens, letter pads and envelopes!
> I knew something was going on as soon as I came home tonight....
> Le Père Noël now!!!!
> I suggest we rush to the Post Office and explain the whole thing.
> Maybe the letters are still in the pillar box!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens, Mariapia! You'd best check your *knitting supplies. * I've just found two suspiciously *incriminating* Christmas stockings!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The plot thickens, Mariapia! You'd best check your *knitting supplies. * I've just found two suspiciously *incriminating* Christmas stockings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, Fim? I think I am going to invest in a safe and put everything inside, including the knitting supplies!  Because I know our girls, today they are asking for charms, and tomorrow they will drive us mad with twillies or God knows what!
> Let's anticipate before the situation is out of control !
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You know what, Fim? I think I am going to invest in a safe and put everything inside, including the knitting supplies!  Because I know our girls, today they are asking for charms, and tomorrow they will drive us mad with twillies or God knows what!
> Let's anticipate before the situation is out of control !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Mariapia. Better *safe* than sorry!
> 
> :lolots:
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Fabulous Friday to all.* Throughout the world the *Golden Rule* (do unto others as you would have done unto you) is acknowledged as sage advice. The same holds true on Pinch Purse Island as well. *Except* when it comes to choosing gifts for our nearest and dearest. Just because we love bags doesn't mean that our loved ones share our enthusiasm. So before you buy an expensive bag for someone you love, ask yourself these questions:

1. If they don't have anything like it, *maybe there's a good reason?*
2. If they've never commented when you're wearing a new bag, *could it be that one bag looks pretty much like another to them?*
3. And finally, when you mention Louis Vuitton, Hermes, or Chanel, *do they assume you're talking about people at work?*

If you can answer "yes" to any of these questions, you might want to rethink your gift list...


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> *Fabulous Friday to all.* Throughout the world the *Golden Rule* (do unto others as you would have done unto you) is acknowledged as sage advice. The same holds true on Pinch Purse Island as well. *Except* when it comes to choosing gifts for our nearest and dearest. Just because we love bags doesn't mean that our loved ones share our enthusiasm. So before you buy an expensive bag for someone you love, ask yourself these questions:
> 
> 1. If they don't have anything like it, *maybe there's a good reason?*
> 2. If they've never commented when you're wearing a new bag, *could it be that one bag looks pretty much like another to them?*
> 3. And finally, when you mention Louis Vuitton, Hermes, or Chanel, *do they assume you're talking about people at work?*
> 
> If you can answer "yes" to any of these questions, you might want to rethink your gift list...


  I've definitely blown it on #1. I got my mother what I thought was a beautiful orchid & navy Heimstone Charlie bag in chevre (pic here: http://vdc-img-2.ig1-cdn.com/img/produit/224/634754-1.jpg?1)  and she ended up feeling the need to shell out more than I spent on the bag to get a pair of booties with orchid & navy that "went with it". Because unlike me, she would never wear a bag that didn't match her footwear. FAIL.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I've definitely blown it on #1. I got my mother what I thought was a beautiful orchid & navy Heimstone Charlie bag in chevre (pic here: http://vdc-img-2.ig1-cdn.com/img/produit/224/634754-1.jpg?1)  and she ended up feeling the need to shell out more than I spent on the bag to get a pair of booties with orchid & navy that "went with it". Because unlike me, she would never wear a bag that didn't match her footwear. FAIL.



Don't be too hard on yourself, Misskris. If she hadn't loved the bag she wouldn't have bought "shoes to match."


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, Misskris. If she hadn't loved the bag she wouldn't have bought "shoes to match."



Aw, thanks Fim. She has received compliments on it, so I *know* she enjoyed that.


----------



## Mariapia

A few years ago, I bought one of my very good friends a Longhamp Le Pliage.
When she saw it she exclaimed 

" oh dear, It's lovely but I won't dare carry it here. !" 
Translation...... What will people think If they see me carrying an expensive bag?

Everyone I know has a Le Pliage, It's rather cheap, lightweight and practical. I should have asked myself why my friend didn't have one.....

A few years later, she had to get herself a nice suit, shoes and bag for her daughter's wedding in Australia. She had found the beige shoes but was still looking for the matching bag.
I looked in my closet and found a very cute bag.

"It's very nice but I can't take it to Australia. Anything could happen. "

I told her that should she spill a glass of wine on it, it would not be the end of the world!
But I remembered the Le Pliage episode... 
She was scared of ruining my bag but she was also scared of carrying another "posh" bag. 

Needless to say, I never saw her with the LP and as for the wedding bag....she spent 150 on a small leather clutch when she could have had one for free!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago, I bought one of my very good friends a Longhamp Le Pliage.
> When she saw it she exclaimed
> 
> " oh dear, It's lovely but I won't dare carry it here. !"
> Translation...... What will people think If they see me carrying an expensive bag?
> 
> Everyone I know has a Le Pliage, It's rather cheap, lightweight and practical. I should have asked myself why my friend didn't have one.....
> 
> A few years later, she had to get herself a nice suit, shoes and bag for her daughter's wedding in Australia. She had found the beige shoes but was still looking for the matching bag.
> I looked in my closet and found a very cute bag.
> 
> "It's very nice but I can't take it to Australia. Anything could happen. "
> 
> I told her that should she spill a glass of wine on it, it would not be the end of the world!
> But I remembered the Le Pliage episode...
> She was scared of ruining my bag but she was also scared of carrying another "posh" bag.
> 
> Needless to say, I never saw her with the LP and as for the wedding bag....she spent 150 on a small leather clutch when she could have had one for free!!!!



What a very astute thought provoking post, Mariapia. When someone receives a bag as a gift do they feel there are hidden strings (of their own making) attached? Do they never feel that it is truly *their* bag, unlike one they (like your friend) buy themselves? An excellent point to ponder.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a very astute thought provoking post, Mariapia. When someone receives a bag as a gift do they feel there are hidden strings (of their own making) attached? Do they never feel that it is truly *their* bag, unlike one they (like your friend) buy themselves? An excellent point to ponder.



Perhaps they feel more responsible for a gifted bag. They might think, that if they get for example some dirt on it, the person, who gave them the bag, might think that the bag isn't important for them and they don't care for the gift. 

Woah. That sentence got complicated. I hope you understand me.


----------



## Mariapia

Another friend of mine is living abroad, she works hard for a very low pay,  far from her home country.
I had seen her carry a Le Pliage which,  she had told me , was a fake.
When I travelled to her place, last April, I brought her a real one!
She jumped up and down when she saw it! 
She took out her phone and immediately sent a photo to her boyfriend!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps they feel more responsible for a gifted bag. They might think, that if they get for example some dirt on it, the person, who gave them the bag, might think that the bag isn't important for them and they don't care for the gift.
> 
> Woah. That sentence got complicated. I hope you understand me.



Well said, Ludmilla! You said exactly what I was trying to say, but much better.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Another friend of mine is living abroad, she works hard for a very low pay,  far from her home country.
> I had seen her carry a Le Pliage which,  she had told me , was a fake.
> When I travelled to her place, last April, I brought her a real one!
> She jumped up and down when she saw it!
> She took out her phone and immediately sent a photo to her boyfriend!



And would anyone expect anything less of you, Mariapia? What a perfect gift for your friend! And what a perfect heartfelt reaction on her part. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps they feel more responsible for a gifted bag. They might think, that if they get for example some dirt on it, the person, who gave them the bag, might think that the bag isn't important for them and they don't care for the gift.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah. That sentence got complicated. I hope you understand me.




In the first situation I described i guess that my friend doesn't think she deserves to carry a " branded"bag as If it was something reserved for an élite she thinks she doesn't belong to.

My second friend is from a very poor country. She loved the brand but probably could not imagine getting the real one one day, hence her happiness when seeing the bag.

I think it all goes back to personal history...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And would anyone expect anything less of you, Mariapia? What a perfect gift for your friend! And what a perfect heartfelt reaction on her part. Thank you for sharing...




You would love her, Fim! Though life isn't easy, she is always cheerful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Another friend of mine is living abroad, she works hard for a very low pay,  far from her home country.
> I had seen her carry a Le Pliage which,  she had told me , was a fake.
> When I travelled to her place, last April, I brought her a real one!
> She jumped up and down when she saw it!
> She took out her phone and immediately sent a photo to her boyfriend!



That's a lovely story. True happiness about a gift. Surely she will treassure AND use the bag, you gave her. It is so nice, when a gift creates so much happiness. Seeing her joy you must have been very happy, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday to all. Every year my DD and I get together for our annual Christmas shopping. By now we have it down to a fine science. Since we live more than an hour away from each other, we arrange to meet halfway at our favorite patisserie. Augmenting our selection with my trusty picnic basket, we enjoy a light breakfast of croissants, cheese, fresh fruit, and a sweet or three. Then we pack up the picnic basket, take one vehicle, and drive to one of our favorite plazas. (I prefer walking in the open air from store to store rather than a mall) It promises to be, as always, one of my favorite days of the year.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Another friend of mine is living abroad, she works hard for a very low pay,  far from her home country.
> I had seen her carry a Le Pliage which,  she had told me , was a fake.
> When I travelled to her place, last April, I brought her a real one!
> She jumped up and down when she saw it!
> She took out her phone and immediately sent a photo to her boyfriend!



That is so lovely! What a thoughtful gift.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps they feel more responsible for a gifted bag. They might think, that if they get for example some dirt on it, the person, who gave them the bag, might think that the bag isn't important for them and they don't care for the gift.
> 
> Woah. That sentence got complicated. I hope you understand me.



Yes. That makes a great deal of sense.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday to all. Every year my DD and I get together for our annual Christmas shopping. By now we have it down to a fine science. Since we live more than an hour away from each other, we arrange to meet halfway at our favorite patisserie. Augmenting our selection with my trusty picnic basket, we enjoy a light breakfast of croissants, cheese, fresh fruit, and a sweet or three. Then we pack up the picnic basket, take one vehicle, and drive to one of our favorite plazas. (I prefer walking in the open air from store to store rather than a mall) It promises to be, as always, one of my favorite days of the year.



Home after shopping most of the morning and the early part of the afternoon. One of my favorite boot brands (White Mountain) has launched a new line (Cliffs) and my DD and I were among the first to see the results. Gorgeous! So many beautiful colors. I suspect I will see more than one pair under the tree for me from my DD. Not to be outfoxed, while she was buying the boots, I was on the other side of the store buying her a pair of her favorite Franco Sarto boots as well as three pairs of Born shoes. (shoes and boots are her  passion as bags are mine.)

From there we went on to the next shop and bought scented candles. I was actually able to find one that reminds me of my late Irish father's pipe tobacco. 

I will think of him tonight when I sit by the fire and light the candle and remember Christmases long past.

:xtree:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Home after shopping most of the morning and the early part of the afternoon. One of my favorite boot brands has launched a new line and my DD and I were among the first to see the results. Gorgeous! So many beautiful colors. I suspect I will see more than one pair under the tree for me from my DD. Not to be outfoxed, while she was buying the boots, I was on the other side of the store buying her a pair of her favorite boots as well as three pairs of shoes. From there we went on to the next shop and bought scented candles. I was actually able to find one that reminds me of my late Irish father's pipe tobacco. I will think of him tonight when I sit by the fire and light the candle and remember Christmases long past.
> 
> 
> 
> :xtree:




What a wonderful day you and your daughter had, Fim!
I Hope you will take a picture of the tree with all the boxes waiting to be opened on Chistmas Day &#127873; and post it for us .&#127876;
I imagine you tonight sitting by the fire and remembering....
How fortunate you were to find the candle reminding you of your father's pipe tobacco!
That's what I would have done too. Look for a special scent to go back in time and remember the persons I loved and who loved me.
Thanks for sharing, Fim!&#128157;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a wonderful day you and your daughter had, Fim!
> I Hope you will take a picture of the tree with all the boxes waiting to be opened on Chistmas Day &#127873; and post it for us .&#127876;
> I imagine you tonight sitting by the fire and remembering....
> How fortunate you were to find the candle reminding you of your father's pipe tobacco!
> That's what I would have done too. Look for a special scent to go back in time and remember the persons I loved and who loved me.
> Thanks for sharing, Fim!&#128157;



You're welcome, Mariapia. I will most certainly take a picture of my DD's Christmas tree when my DH and I go to her house on Christmas Day. We no longer put up a tree here on the home farm now that it is just the two of us. Instead I draw back the curtains and string colored lights around our large front windows overlooking the snowy lawn. It's like living inside a Christmas card during the holidays.

&#127873;&#127877;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy *Seasonal Sunday* to all. If yesterday's shopping trip with my DD taught me anything, it's choosing the right bag to wade through crowds. I prefer a bag with both handheld and shoulder options, easy access and secure closure. It has to be able to withstand bumps, potential scuffs, and anyone's wayward child putting their sticky paws on it. Yesterday my bag of choice was my trusty black *Franco Sarto Grace Tote.* By the time we got home it was in much better shape than me!

:giggles:


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Home after shopping most of the morning and the early part of the afternoon. One of my favorite boot brands (White Mountain) has launched a new line (Cliffs) and my DD and I were among the first to see the results. Gorgeous! So many beautiful colors. I suspect I will see more than one pair under the tree for me from my DD. Not to be outfoxed, while she was buying the boots, I was on the other side of the store buying her a pair of her favorite Franco Sarto boots as well as three pairs of Born shoes. (shoes and boots are her  passion as bags are mine.)
> 
> From there we went on to the next shop and bought scented candles. I was actually able to find one that reminds me of my late Irish father's pipe tobacco.
> 
> I will think of him tonight when I sit by the fire and light the candle and remember Christmases long past.
> 
> :xtree:



What a fine day out. And that's really cool that you were able to find a candle that reminded you of your dad's pipe. Scents and tastes can have an almost magical property that transports you back in time. Every once in a while, I find a gingersnap that smells and tastes like my grandmother's, and I am back in her kitchen.

I hope you had a lovely evening.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> What a fine day out. And that's really cool that you were able to find a candle that reminded you of your dad's pipe. Scents and tastes can have an almost magical property that transports you back in time. Every once in a while, I find a gingersnap that smells and tastes like my grandmother's, and I am back in her kitchen.
> 
> I hope you had a lovely evening.



Yes I did, Misskrias. I completely agree how  lovely it is that a scent or taste can transport us back in time. I find it especially true around Christmas.


----------



## Amazona

Harhar! Long time since my last visit, I see the community has taken a nice growth spurt while I was out hunting (for bargains, of course). I finally managed to crank out my camera and photograph my new companions.

Here's my Christmas present from me to me - a Kaiio hobo. I've been on the lookout for THE perfect large hobo for a long time, and when I came across this pretty thing I thought I'd get something a bit higher end. Kaiio is a department store brand so I was hesitant to pay 150  for a bag that had no pedigree. After I finally caved, I was happily surprised; it's made in Italy and the leather is gooorgeous! Plus the craftsmanship is awesome, definately worth every penny and more. 



The leather is really soft and slouchy 

Then I saw a pretty Mulberry postman's lock card wallet and decided I had to have a new mini wallet. I really wanted the Mulberry or Lumi Viivi but couldn't justify the 100+ purchase right after my bag so decided to go for something even more reasonably priced. I found this E. Eriksson on a cruiseship tax free boutique and went for it straight away - for 16  it was a bargain for a wallet made of soft leather and both designed and made in Finland!




I can fit all my 20+ cards, migraine meds, cash and other necessities in it without any bulging and with room for more.



I'm off to the Mackerel, see you there!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Amazona said:


> Harhar! Long time since my last visit, I see the community has taken a nice growth spurt while I was out hunting (for bargains, of course). I finally managed to crank out my camera and photograph my new companions.
> 
> Here's my Christmas present from me to me - a Kaiio hobo. I've been on the lookout for THE perfect large hobo for a long time, and when I came across this pretty thing I thought I'd get something a bit higher end. Kaiio is a department store brand so I was hesitant to pay 150  for a bag that had no pedigree. After I finally caved, I was happily surprised; it's made in Italy and the leather is gooorgeous! Plus the craftsmanship is awesome, definately worth every penny and more.
> 
> View attachment 2826154
> 
> The leather is really soft and slouchy
> 
> Then I saw a pretty Mulberry postman's lock card wallet and decided I had to have a new mini wallet. I really wanted the Mulberry or Lumi Viivi but couldn't justify the 100+ purchase right after my bag so decided to go for something even more reasonably priced. I found this E. Eriksson on a cruiseship tax free boutique and went for it straight away - for 16  it was a bargain for a wallet made of soft leather and both designed and made in Finland!
> 
> View attachment 2826155
> 
> 
> I can fit all my 20+ cards, migraine meds, cash and other necessities in it without any bulging and with room for more.
> View attachment 2826156
> 
> 
> I'm off to the Mackerel, see you there!



Amazona, glad to see you back. *You* have been busy! Your new bags are amazing! Love the Kaiio Hobo. And your E. Eriksson is a steal! Well done! The first round is on me!


----------



## Amazona

Fimpagebag said:


> Amazona, glad to see you back. *You* have been busy! Your new bags are amazing! Love the Kaiio Hobo. And your E. Eriksson is a steal! Well done! The first round is on me!



Thanks, I just came home with the hobo and boy, does it get better every time I carry it! Makes me so very happy. 
Yesterday's offerings at he Mackerel did their job, I need a nap. After that I have to trawl through the whole thread with better time, so many replies and bags here!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Home after shopping most of the morning and the early part of the afternoon. One of my favorite boot brands (White Mountain) has launched a new line (Cliffs) and my DD and I were among the first to see the results. Gorgeous! So many beautiful colors. I suspect I will see more than one pair under the tree for me from my DD. Not to be outfoxed, while she was buying the boots, I was on the other side of the store buying her a pair of her favorite Franco Sarto boots as well as three pairs of Born shoes. (shoes and boots are her  passion as bags are mine.)
> 
> From there we went on to the next shop and bought scented candles. I was actually able to find one that reminds me of my late Irish father's pipe tobacco.
> 
> I will think of him tonight when I sit by the fire and light the candle and remember Christmases long past.
> 
> :xtree:



What a wonderful way to spend a day! I'm very happy, that you enjoyed shopping with your DD so much. My Mom and I do have a similar tradition. We take one evening off and go the Christmas market in our town, to eat and drink mulled wine and look at all the litlle lights and all the glitter. 

I like the picture of you sitting by the fire and remembering. It's like in the books of Proust, when he is overwhelmed by memories while eating the the famous Madeleines.


----------



## Ludmilla

Amazona said:


> Harhar! Long time since my last visit, I see the community has taken a nice growth spurt while I was out hunting (for bargains, of course). I finally managed to crank out my camera and photograph my new companions.
> 
> Here's my Christmas present from me to me - a Kaiio hobo. I've been on the lookout for THE perfect large hobo for a long time, and when I came across this pretty thing I thought I'd get something a bit higher end. Kaiio is a department store brand so I was hesitant to pay 150  for a bag that had no pedigree. After I finally caved, I was happily surprised; it's made in Italy and the leather is gooorgeous! Plus the craftsmanship is awesome, definately worth every penny and more.
> 
> View attachment 2826154
> 
> The leather is really soft and slouchy
> 
> Then I saw a pretty Mulberry postman's lock card wallet and decided I had to have a new mini wallet. I really wanted the Mulberry or Lumi Viivi but couldn't justify the 100+ purchase right after my bag so decided to go for something even more reasonably priced. I found this E. Eriksson on a cruiseship tax free boutique and went for it straight away - for 16  it was a bargain for a wallet made of soft leather and both designed and made in Finland!
> 
> View attachment 2826155
> 
> 
> I can fit all my 20+ cards, migraine meds, cash and other necessities in it without any bulging and with room for more.
> View attachment 2826156
> 
> 
> I'm off to the Mackerel, see you there!



Welcome back on this lovely island. Your two purchases are beautyful! You spend your money really well. I like your beauties very much.


----------



## Ludmilla

The weatherforecast told us, that there will be snow today, and so I changed my bag. I thought the snap hooks might come in handy.  Well it did snow and rain, but there is nothing white outside the window. 







The brand is called George, Gina and Lucy. It is a German brand and I don't know how popular those bags are outside my country, but they were the bag of the day before the "invention" of Michael Kors. And yes, you can ruin your reputation by wearing them, because you belong to the unwashed masses and you are a lemming, who buys what everybody wears. 
But I like my GGLs nevertheless for some sentimental reasons and I take the scowls laughing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The weatherforecast told us, that there will be snow today, and so I changed my bag. I thought the snap hooks might come in handy.  Well it did snow and rain, but there is nothing white outside the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brand is called George, Gina and Lucy. It is a German brand and I don't know how popular those bags are outside my country, but they were the bag of the day before the "invention" of Michael Kors. And yes, you can ruin your reputation by wearing them, because you belong to the unwashed masses and you are a lemming, who buys what everybody wears.
> But I like my GGLs nevertheless for some sentimental reasons and I take the scowls laughing.



Love your bag, Ludmilla! Your GGL is emblematic of we here on Pinch Purse Island. To fearlessly wear *what you love* is the essence of a true Pinch Purse Islander. Enjoy your day and your great bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a wonderful way to spend a day! I'm very happy, that you enjoyed shopping with your DD so much. *My Mom and I do have a similar tradition. We take one evening off and go the Christmas market in our town, to eat and drink mulled wine and look at all the litlle lights and all the glitter.*
> 
> I like the picture of you sitting by the fire and remembering. It's like in the books of Proust, when he is overwhelmed by memories while eating the the famous Madeleines.



How lovely, Ludmilla! I shall think of you and your Mom enjoying your special evening this holiday season. Thank you for sharing....

:xtree:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The weatherforecast told us, that there will be snow today, and so I changed my bag. I thought the snap hooks might come in handy.  Well it did snow and rain, but there is nothing white outside the window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The brand is called George, Gina and Lucy. It is a German brand and I don't know how popular those bags are outside my country, but they were the bag of the day before the "invention" of Michael Kors. And yes, you can ruin your reputation by wearing them, because you belong to the unwashed masses and you are a lemming, who buys what everybody wears.
> But I like my GGLs nevertheless for some sentimental reasons and I take the scowls laughing.




Hello , Ludmilla!
You know I recognized GGL as soon as I saw your bag?
In my city, there is a small shop that sells the brand! 
I even bought one on sale two years ago, I am going to take a picture of it and I will be right back!
In the meantime, Congrats on your bag, It's lovely!&#128157;


----------



## Mariapia

Here is the bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Amazona said:


> Harhar! Long time since my last visit, I see the community has taken a nice growth spurt while I was out hunting (for bargains, of course). I finally managed to crank out my camera and photograph my new companions.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my Christmas present from me to me - a Kaiio hobo. I've been on the lookout for THE perfect large hobo for a long time, and when I came across this pretty thing I thought I'd get something a bit higher end. Kaiio is a department store brand so I was hesitant to pay 150  for a bag that had no pedigree. After I finally caved, I was happily surprised; it's made in Italy and the leather is gooorgeous! Plus the craftsmanship is awesome, definately worth every penny and more.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826154
> 
> 
> The leather is really soft and slouchy
> 
> 
> 
> Then I saw a pretty Mulberry postman's lock card wallet and decided I had to have a new mini wallet. I really wanted the Mulberry or Lumi Viivi but couldn't justify the 100+ purchase right after my bag so decided to go for something even more reasonably priced. I found this E. Eriksson on a cruiseship tax free boutique and went for it straight away - for 16  it was a bargain for a wallet made of soft leather and both designed and made in Finland!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826155
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can fit all my 20+ cards, migraine meds, cash and other necessities in it without any bulging and with room for more.
> 
> View attachment 2826156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm off to the Mackerel, see you there!




Great finds, Amazona! 
Lovely bag and wallet!
Patience always pays off!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your bag, Ludmilla! Your GGL is emblematic of we here on Pinch Purse Island. To fearlessly wear *what you love* is the essence of a true Pinch Purse Islander. Enjoy your day and your great bag.



:lolots: This cartoon made me laugh very hard.
Thanks for your supporting words.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here is the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826725



Hooray! Another GGL "lemming" on pinch purse island. This makes me very happy. I like the colour of your bag very much. It is a nice shade of purple. It looks so shiny. 

I must take pictures of my other GGLs. As I said, I have some sentimental memories with those bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How lovely, Ludmilla! I shall think of you and your Mom enjoying your special evening this holiday season. Thank you for sharing....
> 
> 
> 
> :xtree:




Hello Fim!&#128515;
I used to do shopping with my Mum too! 
I remember the day we took the train to get to the shop selling her favourite brand of shoes.
On our way back, we were so excited that we forgot to validate our tickets!
The train conductor was supposed to give us a fine but when I told him we had just bought a wonderful pair of shoes and that we were so happy with our purchase that we had simply forgotten about the validation , he smiled, said he perfectly understood and walked away..&#128515;
Today my mother is sick and we cannot shop together any more but the memories are great!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! Another GGL "lemming" on pinch purse island. This makes me very happy. I like the colour of your bag very much. It is a nice shade of purple. It looks so shiny.
> 
> I must take pictures of my other GGLs. As I said, I have some sentimental memories with those bags.




Yes, Ludmilla, post some pics of your other GGLs.
Sentimental memories.....I am full of them too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here is the bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2826725



Oooooh, what a festive vibrant bag, Mariapia! When I was a child we had Christmas ornaments that exact color on our tree! Such a gloriously happy bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello Fim!&#128515;
> I used to do shopping with my Mum too!
> I remember the day we took the train to get to the shop selling her favourite brand of shoes.
> On our way back, we were so excited that we forgot to validate our tickets!
> The train conductor was supposed to give us a fine but when I told him we had just bought a wonderful pair of shoes and that we were so happy with our purchase that we had simply forgotten about the validation , he smiled, said he perfectly understood and walked away..&#128515;
> Today my mother is sick and we cannot shop together any more but the memories are great!



What a lovely story, Mariapia!  Thank you so much for sharing. I can so easily envision you and your Mum on the train with your parcels and merry smiles wreathing your happy faces. How else could the conductor respond in the face of such delight? So very Madeline!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Arrggghhhh!  It's *Conundrum Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. While diligently shopping for a pair of thermal long underwear (don't laugh, it gets cold here in the Northeast United States) I saw a bag I have been resisting the past several weeks on the clearance rack. I'd resisted it when it was first offered at full price. ($268) I was equally resolute when it was reduced to $150. The same held true when it was further reduced to $99. I don't need another bag. I don't need to *buy* another bag. But today it's marked down to $69! And at that price it won't remain on the clearance rack for long.  Decisions, decisions....


----------



## elisian

Hi lovely ladies! I haven't been online for a few days. Reason: I'm trying online dating, and I get tired of typing after all those messages! 

I have bad(ish) news. I got an email from Tradesy asking me to confirm my purchase... And it stirred up the 'Do I need this?' worries. So- I am not getting the gorgeous red Delvaux in the end. It's not really a great shape for me and my needs. 

It's not bad news for me, just... That's why there won't be a reveal 

Hilariously, after joining TPF and getting all these designer bags, it's still my vintage Dooney ($50) and four bags from Ethiopia (about $30-45 each) that get the most use... by far.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Arrggghhhh!  It's *Conundrum Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. While diligently shopping for a pair of thermal long underwear (don't laugh, it gets cold here in the Northeast United States) I saw a bag I have been resisting the past several weeks on the clearance rack. I'd resisted it when it was first offered at full price. ($268) I was equally resolute when it was reduced to $150. The same held true when it was further reduced to $99. I don't need another bag. I don't need to *buy* another bag. But today it's marked down to $69! And at that price it won't remain on the clearance rack for long.  Decisions, decisions....




I can relate, Fim..... As long as the bag is available you are more or less on the safe side.
But.... if you go back to the place and don't see it any more, you might be relieved  of you could be angry with yourself for letting the bag go.... and think about it for days. It happened to me in a consignment store. But you'll see that I can have a twisted mind....&#128545;

I was offered a black Bal bag in goat leather, the owner had carried it 3 or 4 times and then  had put it back in its dustbag for a few years...
The bag was 500. 
I said to the manager that had the bag been brown or beige, I would have been interested but in black it looked blingy to me.
I kept thinking about it but avoided returning to the store for a week or two.
When I went back ( I feel like a gambler here), the manager told me that the price had dropped to 400....
I tried it on again.... and gave it back to the manager. No, No, the bag was still black...&#128551;

Now comes the twisted mind.....&#128520;&#128520;&#128520;
I returned to the shop a few weeks later, didn't see the Bal anywhere.
My goodness, the bag was sold, how stupid I had been. Such a bargain! Goat leather...  Etc etc.... 
And, we always talk too much, I told the manager how disappointed I was....
She burst into laughter 
" don't be! I have not sold it, I just took it out of the window"
I fell trapped and thought that I had better be honest with her.
" you know , when  the bag is available you think It's just another bag.....as soon as you learn it has been sold, you start feeling frustrated...."
She understood... Store owners have nothing to learn from us.....

I didn't buy the bag... It finally found a new owner and there are times when I think I should have bought it..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can relate, Fim..... As long as the bag is available you are more or less on the safe side.
> But.... if you go back to the place and don't see it any more, you might be relieved  of you could be angry with yourself for letting the bag go.... and think about it for days. It happened to me in a consignment store. But you'll see that I can have a twisted mind....&#128545;
> 
> I was offered a black Bal bag in goat leather, the owner had carried it 3 or 4 times and then  had put it back in its dustbag for a few years...
> The bag was 500.
> I said to the manager that had the bag been brown or beige, I would have been interested but in black it looked blingy to me.
> I kept thinking about it but avoided returning to the store for a week or two.
> When I went back ( I feel like a gambler here), the manager told me that the price had dropped to 400....
> I tried it on again.... and gave it back to the manager. No, No, the bag was still black...&#128551;
> 
> Now comes the twisted mind.....&#128520;&#128520;&#128520;
> I returned to the shop a few weeks later, didn't see the Bal anywhere.
> My goodness, the bag was sold, how stupid I had been. Such a bargain! Goat leather...  Etc etc....
> And, we always talk too much, I told the manager how disappointed I was....
> She burst into laughter
> " don't be! I have not sold it, I just took it out of the window"
> I fell trapped and thought that I had better be honest with her.
> " you know , when  the bag is available you think It's just another bag.....as soon as you learn it has been sold, you start feeling frustrated...."
> She understood... Store owners have nothing to learn from us.....
> 
> I didn't buy the bag... It finally found a new owner and there are times when I think I should have bought it..



Oh how I wish I were more like you, Mariapia. Unfortunately, I was raised in my Irish father's bar. And there are most definitely times when my upbringing roils to the surface. I had decided not to buy the bag and was just about to walk away when another woman, rather well dressed and carrying a Michael Kors bag, took the bag off the clearance rack and stood before the mirror.

 Moved by a rare charitable impulse, I told her that the bag looked very nice on her. Perfect for the holidays yet still versatile enough for daily usage, I said "you can't go wrong with Ralph Lauren." 

With a rather haughty look at the Ralph Lauren Hayden reversible bag I was wearing, she slipped the  clearance bag off her arm with a dismissive gesture and informed me that Ralph Lauren was hardly on par with Michael Kors. "So true," I replied.

*And tucked the bag under my arm.*

With a snort of outrage she huffed "I was looking at *that* bag!" 

"So keep looking," I told her. "I'll be in the checkout line."

And so, here is the "bag of contention" *My* Ralph Lauren Pewter Taylor Satchel.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh how I wish I were more like you, Mariapia. Unfortunately, I was raised in my Irish father's bar. And there are most definitely times when my upbringing roils to the surface. I had decided not to buy the bag and was just about to walk away when another woman, rather well dressed and carrying a Michael Kors bag, took the bag off the clearance rack and stood before the mirror. Moved by a rare charitable impulse, I told her that the bag looked very nice on her. perfect for the holidays yet still versatile enough for daily usage. With a rather haughty look (no doubt seeing the two packages of long underwear under my arm) she slipped the bag off her arm with a dismissive gesture and informed me that Ralph Lauren was hardly on par with Michael Kors. "So true," I replied.
> 
> 
> 
> *And tucked the bag under my arm.*
> 
> 
> 
> With a snort of outrage she huffed "I was looking at *that* bag!"
> 
> 
> 
> "So keep looking," I told her. "I'll be in the checkout line."
> 
> 
> 
> And so, here is the "bag of contention" *My* Ralph Lauren Taylor Satchel.




Wonderful,  Fim! The bag is great. The MK lady didn't deserve such a beauty!
It was meant to be yours! 
Bravo, bravo!&#128512;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful,  Fim! The bag is great. The MK lady didn't deserve such a beauty!
> It was meant to be yours!
> Bravo, bravo!&#128512;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you, Mariapia. I've since edited my post to explain that I was wearing my Ralph Lauren Hayden Reversible Tote (leopard side out) at the time of the incident. Which was perhaps the impetus responsible for her withering scorn!

:giggles:


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I've since edited my post to explain that I was wearing my Ralph Lauren Hayden Reversible Tote (leopard side out) at the time of the incident. Which was perhaps the impetus responsible for her withering scorn!
> 
> :giggles:



I can't believe she was judging you while carrying Michael Kors, when I read how much MK-scorn there is on this forum...  xD

I think I found my alternative Delvaux bag on eBay. It's red, too. A gigantic tote. WE'LL SEE. I feel better about this one... not just that it's beautiful, but that I could carry my stuff in it without worries.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh how I wish I were more like you, Mariapia. Unfortunately, I was raised in my Irish father's bar. And there are most definitely times when my upbringing roils to the surface. I had decided not to buy the bag and was just about to walk away when another woman, rather well dressed and carrying a Michael Kors bag, took the bag off the clearance rack and stood before the mirror.
> 
> Moved by a rare charitable impulse, I told her that the bag looked very nice on her. Perfect for the holidays yet still versatile enough for daily usage, I said "you can't go wrong with Ralph Lauren."
> 
> With a rather haughty look at the Ralph Lauren Hayden reversible bag I was wearing, she slipped the  clearance bag off her arm with a dismissive gesture and informed me that Ralph Lauren was hardly on par with Michael Kors. "So true," I replied.
> 
> *And tucked the bag under my arm.*
> 
> With a snort of outrage she huffed "I was looking at *that* bag!"
> 
> "So keep looking," I told her. "I'll be in the checkout line."
> 
> And so, here is the "bag of contention" *My* Ralph Lauren Pewter Taylor Satchel.





Mariapia said:


> Wonderful,  Fim! The bag is great. The MK lady didn't deserve such a beauty!
> It was meant to be yours!
> Bravo, bravo!&#128512;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



 Great job, Fimpagebag. You did well in rescuing this beautiful bag. The lady wouldn't treat her right or respectfully. Now tha bag has a owner, that really loves her.

But honestly, I can't understand such a behaviour, like the MK lady showed.
Firstly it's totally rude to talk to you in such a way - after you complimented her and the bag. 
Secondly it's a little bit awkward to like a bag at first look, and then "hate" it as soon as you discover the brand.
Some people are just strange, or am I?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I've since edited my post to explain that I was wearing my Ralph Lauren Hayden Reversible Tote (leopard side out) at the time of the incident. Which was perhaps the impetus responsible for her withering scorn!
> 
> :giggles:


 As a French humorist said , Fim, " There is no vaccine against stupidity!"


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Great job, Fimpagebag. You did well in rescuing this beautiful bag. The lady wouldn't treat her right or respectfully. Now tha bag has a owner, that really loves her.
> 
> But honestly, I can't understand such a behaviour, like the MK lady showed.
> Firstly it's totally rude to talk to you in such a way - after you complimented her and the bag.
> Secondly it's a little bit awkward to like a bag at first look, and then "hate" it as soon as you discover the brand.
> Some people are just strange, or am I?



You're not strange at all, Ludmilla. And I have no doubt that either you or Mariapia would have handled the situation with a great deal more aplomb than did I. 

However, though I remain at heart a ruffian, I think I understand the woman yesterday more than she likely would ever understand me. Some people have so little confidence in themselves that they hinge their identity on the cache of the brands they wear. That in many ways is so sad. 

As is the fact that the MK the woman was carrying was an absolutely gorgeous Selma. Had she given me the chance I would have genuinely complimented her bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> As a French humorist said , Fim, " There is no vaccine against stupidity!"



^^ :lolots:

Good one, Mariapia! I shall add it to my repetoire "tout de suite".


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> I can't believe she was judging you while carrying Michael Kors, when I read how much MK-scorn there is on this forum... .



Which is a shame actually. The woman yesterday was carrying a gorgeous Selma. And, if I remember correctly, your mother has an MK tote she adores. As we so often have to remind ourselves, it's not the bag we're carrying that defines us...

It's the baggage!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You're not strange at all, Ludmilla.* And I have no doubt that either you *or Mariapia* would have handled the situation with a great deal more aplomb than did I. *
> 
> However, though I remain at heart a ruffian, I think I understand the woman yesterday more than she likely would ever understand me. Some people have so little confidence in themselves that they hinge their identity on the cache of the brands they wear. That in many ways is so sad.
> 
> As is the fact that the MK the woman was carrying was an absolutely gorgeous Selma. Had she given me the chance I would have genuinely complimented her bag.



No, I don't think so. I would have stand there totally bewildered between all those bags with my mouth wide open. I'm never smart or fast in such situations, as I'm concentrated on realising what happened.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, I don't think so. I would have stand there totally bewildered between all those bags with my mouth wide open. I'm never smart or fast in such situations, as I'm concentrated on realising what happened.




I would have been speechless as well, Ludmilla. Fim handled the situation perfectly!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Which is a shame actually. The woman yesterday was carrying a gorgeous Selma. And, if I remember correctly, your mother has an MK tote she adores. As we so often have to remind ourselves, it's not the bag we're carrying that defines us...
> 
> 
> 
> It's the baggage!




Exactly, Fim! I will remember that one!


----------



## elisian

Fimpagebag said:


> Which is a shame actually. The woman yesterday was carrying a gorgeous Selma. And, if I remember correctly, your mother has an MK tote she adores. As we so often have to remind ourselves, it's not the bag we're carrying that defines us...
> 
> It's the baggage!



Oh for sure. I just meant that I assumed women who carry contemporary designers are... not that type of judgmental. My mom, for example, shopped for a bag by walking into shops and trying them on.

But I guess kindness and respect are independent of fashion expense levels. You can have superficial folks with contemporary designers too


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Tumultuous Tuesday to all.* Having spent whatever free time I had troubleshooting my iPad (which went dead after the latest software update.... and spending a fruitless hour on the phone with Apple tech support...) the problem remained unsolved.

 Later leaving the college where I work with my iPad now little more than a very pricey paperweight, I headed north to my isolated rural home. As I calmed down the closer I got to home my iPad responded in kind. No longer connected to WiFi at the college, it came back to life as we arrived home. So now here we sit, two country bumpkins, once again with our window to the world.


----------



## Fimpagebag

This day just keeps getting better and better! Changing into my barn clothes to do chores, I heard the mailman come to our door and handing my DH a package. Appearing in our bedroom door (and having patiently listened to my earlier tale of woe) my DH handed me the box with a big grin and said "I was planning on waiting until Christmas. But you could probably appreciate it more today."

Introducing my new Dooney and Bourke Croco embossed Cognac Lexington Tote!

(excuse the grubby barn clothes, I just couldn't wait!)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> This day just keeps getting better and better! Changing into my barn clothes to do chores, I heard the mailman come to our door and handing my DH a package. Appearing in our bedroom door (and having patiently listened to my earlier tale of woe) my DH handed me the box with a big grin and said "I was planning on waiting until Christmas. But you could probably appreciate it more today."
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my new Dooney and Bourke Croco embossed Cognac Lexington Tote!
> 
> 
> 
> (excuse the grubby barn clothes, I just couldn't wait!)




The Ipad problem is solved, wonderful, Fim! 
And now, you have just been offered a great bag!&#128077;&#128077;
Your husband is a darlîng ! &#128525;But you already know that!
The Dooney is lovely, the colour one of my favourites, the croc embossed leather is very elegant.
Congratulations, Fim!  Tomorrow will be a peaceful day,  I am sure.
Are you going to carry your lovely bag tomorrow?
Please do!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The Ipad problem is solved, wonderful, Fim!
> And now, you have just been offered a great bag!&#128077;&#128077;
> Your husband is a darlîng ! &#128525;But you already know that!
> The Dooney is lovely, the colour one of my favourites, the croc embossed leather is very elegant.
> Congratulations, Fim!  Tomorrow will be a peaceful day,  I am sure.
> Are you going to carry your lovely bag tomorrow?
> Please do!



I plan to, Mariapia. And hopefully I can post a mod shot worthy of my new Dooney!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I plan to, Mariapia. And hopefully I can post a mod shot worthy of my new Dooney!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




 I am the same, Fim. When I have a new bag, I carry it immediately.
I saw in one of your posts that  your lovely Ralph Lauren went to work with you today. 
Tomorrow, your Dooney will get as many compliments!
And it fits your Ipad too!&#128515;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am the same, Fim. When I have a new bag, I carry it immediately.
> I saw in one of your posts that  your lovely Ralph Lauren went to work with you today.
> Tomorrow, your Dooney will get as many compliments!
> And it fits your Ipad too!&#128515;



I think it'll be some time before my poor traumatized ipad leaves home again!  
Minnie would be so lost if she couldn't conspire with Jeanne!

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think it'll be some time before my poor traumatized ipad leaves home again!
> 
> Minnie would be so lost if she couldn't conspire with Jeanne!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:[/
> Jeanne already knows that she has two more lovely cousins!
> Good news travels fast! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

*This week* on the *Real Fishwives of Pinch Purse Island....*

Newcomer *Darlene Driftsister* discovers what a girl on a first date has to go through to have lobster...


----------



## Fimpagebag

What to wear when a bitter Nor'easter is bearing down on us with howling wind and snow. Happily, my new Dooney Croco Lexington Tote was more than equal to the challenge!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What to wear when a bitter Nor'easter is bearing down on us with howling wind and snow. Happily, my new Dooney Croco Lexington Tote was more than equal to the challenge!




Great mod pic, Fim! Congratulations! The bag looks great on you.&#128077;
And though it must be pretty cold in your area, you're still elegant! &#128512;
If I lived in a cold region  now, I would be wearing three down jackets, five thick scarves and a chapka! &#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great mod pic, Fim! Congratulations! The bag looks great on you.&#128077;
> And though it must be pretty cold in your area, you're still elegant! &#128512;
> If I lived in a cold region  now, I would be wearing *three down jackets, five thick scarves and a chapka! *&#128563;



That's pretty close to what I'll be wearing walking my dogs later today! It's the Beagle Basset's birthday today (she's 10) and I know she's expecting a treat with her dinner tonight!

artyhat:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That's pretty close to what I'll be wearing walking my dogs later today! It's the Beagle Basset's birthday today (she's 10) and I know she's expecting a treat with her dinner tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> artyhat:




Wow! Happy birthday to your Beagle, Fim!&#128147;
My Lhassa celebrated his 17th birthday on October 10th.
He is a very old dog now but still asking for treats....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Happy birthday to your Beagle, Fim!&#128147;
> My Lhassa celebrated his 17th birthday on October 10th.
> He is a very old dog now but still asking for treats....



They're never too old to know how to wrap us around their paw, Mariapia!

&#128054; &#127880;&#127881;&#127873;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> That's pretty close to what I'll be wearing walking my dogs later today...




And in case you thought I might be joking, Mariapia....

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

As for the birthday girl and her small cohort...


----------



## Fimpagebag

To all in the Northeast and in the far flung corners of Pinch Purse Island, stay warm and keep safe..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And in case you thought I might be joking, Mariapia....
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




I knew you weren't joking Fim! 
Great pic! I love it!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As for the birthday girl and her small cohort...




They are so cute, Fim!
I love them both!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> To all in the Northeast and in the far flung corners of Pinch Purse Island, stay warm and keep safe..




Keep safe too, Fim!
And enjoy a nice evening by the fire place with your husband and your lovely dogs .&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Keep safe too, Fim!
> And enjoy a nice evening by the fire place with your husband and your lovely dogs .&#128525;&#128525;



I plan to do just that, Mariapia! I have a big bowl of my 3P soup (potatoes, peas, and turkey pepperoni) with crusty bread toasted over the fire. I hope your night is as snug.


----------



## Ludmilla

Waah! This looks *really* cold. I start freezing when I see you pictures. Five years ago we had some exremly cold days just before Christmas. It had -20°C/-4°F. My train home from work ended in the middle of nowhere and we had to wait an hour for another. My mother was very ill that winter and in the hospital. She called every now and then to give "orders" how to stay save and how to winterise the house. Your pictures remind me of those days. 

It's nice to have a warm fire place to return to! So keep warm and safe!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Waah! This looks *really* cold. I start freezing when I see you pictures. Five years ago we had some exremly cold days just before Christmas. It had -20°C/-4°F. My train home from work ended in the middle of nowhere and we had to wait an hour for another. My mother was very ill that winter and in the hospital. *She called every now and then to give "orders" how to stay save and how to winterise the house...*!



^^ 

Because that's what we Moms do, Ludmilla! Aliens from outer space could attack and a dedicated Mom would pause only long enough to make sure your sweater is buttoned properly!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Given the prevailing weather, it's *Fashion Amnesty Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Whether it's unleashing your inner lumberjack  or looking like you were "inadvertently" left on an ice floe, looking and staying warm is the only fashion statement anyone expects you to make. So with that in mind, I'm going with *the ice floe!*

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Given the prevailing weather, it's *Fashion Amnesty Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Whether it's unleashing your inner lumberjack  or looking like you were "inadvertently" left on an ice floe, looking and staying warm is the only fashion statement anyone expects you to make. So with that in mind, I'm going with *the ice floe!*
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




What a great jacket you have, Fim! It's perfect with your lovely bag!
It's cold but you remain elegant! 
Huge congrats on this chic winter outfit !&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great jacket you have, Fim! It's perfect with your lovely bag!
> It's cold but you remain elegant!
> Huge congrats on this chic winter outfit !&#65533;&#65533;



Thank you, Mariapia. The college where I work has been experiencing some boiler issues lately, so it's best to be prepared. Too hot (rare though that is) and I can "shed" my wrap. Too cold and I'll keep it on. 

*Update:*  Ooops! As is all too apparent (now that I'm at work) I forgot to include *"ugly Christmas sweaters"* during Fashion Amnesty Thursday. 

  :lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Given the prevailing weather, it's *Fashion Amnesty Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Whether it's unleashing your inner lumberjack  or looking like you were "inadvertently" left on an ice floe, looking and staying warm is the only fashion statement anyone expects you to make. So with that in mind, I'm going with *the ice floe!*
> 
> :giggles:



Love that jacket! Good luck keeping warm.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Love that jacket! Good luck keeping warm.



Thank you, Misskris. In keeping with keeping warm....

*Note to self:* Perhaps it isn't the wisest course to drop by the *Thrift Store* during Fashion Amnesty Thursday. 

*But I did anyway.* in keeping with *Ice Floe* chic, I bought this Lakeland leather and faux fur car coat along with an Alexander Barrett skirt for less than *$20* in total.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Misskris. In keeping with keeping warm....
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to self:* Perhaps it isn't the wisest course to drop by the *Thrift Store* during Fashion Amnesty Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> *But I did anyway.* in keeping with *Ice Floe* chic, I bought this Lakeland leather and faux fur car coat along with an Alexander Barrett skirt for less than *$20* in total.




Great finds, Fim! 
The coat and the skirt were waiting for you!&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great finds, Fim!
> The coat and the skirt were waiting for you!&#128512;



You know me too well, Mariapia!    
I saw both of them earlier in the week but resisted temptation. I tried telling myself that I have any number of warm coats. And more than enough skirts. But I finally gave in and bought them both today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

:xtree:

There's something about a snowy night and twinkling lights that reminds me why I so enjoy tpf. As a child I loved pressing my face against shop windows with their extravagant Christmas displays. I knew then that I would never own any of those fabulous magical things. But just being able to see them and appreciate how wonderful they must be was enough for me. So, in case anyone wonders (given the nature of this thread) why I am even a member here, my answer is the same as it was when I was a child. I don't have to own your beautiful luxury designer bags to appreciate them.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> I knew then that I would never own any of those fabulous magical things. But just being able to see them and appreciate how wonderful they must be was enough for me.



Happy Holidays, Fim.

You've captured exactly how I feel about snow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Given the prevailing weather, it's *Fashion Amnesty Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Whether it's unleashing your inner lumberjack  or looking like you were "inadvertently" left on an ice floe, looking and staying warm is the only fashion statement anyone expects you to make. So with that in mind, I'm going with *the ice floe!*
> 
> :giggles:





Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Misskris. In keeping with keeping warm....
> 
> *Note to self:* Perhaps it isn't the wisest course to drop by the *Thrift Store* during Fashion Amnesty Thursday.
> 
> *But I did anyway.* in keeping with *Ice Floe* chic, I bought this Lakeland leather and faux fur car coat along with an Alexander Barrett skirt for less than *$20* in total.





Fimpagebag said:


> :xtree:
> 
> There's something about a snowy night and twinkling lights that reminds me why I so enjoy tpf. As a child I loved pressing my face against shop windows with their extravagant Christmas displays. I knew then that I would never own any of those fabulous magical things. But just being able to see them and appreciate how wonderful they must be was enough for me. So, in case anyone wonders (given the nature of this thread) why I am even a member here, my answer is the same as it was when I was a child. I don't have to own your beautiful luxury designer bags to appreciate them.



You look fabolous, Fimpagebag! And very warm. Great finds at a gorgous cost. And your Christmas bag is so nice. It looks very luxurious.

I laughed, when I read about the heating policy of your University. I work at an University, too, and they do the same. This week it was rather cold from Monday until Wednesday and I was wearing my warmest wooljumpers. The windows are old and don't close like they should (We have a saying: "There is a draught like pike soup"). Yesterday it was "fire in the disco", I had to open the windows several times in order to avoid suffocating. Today it's cold again.  They will turn down the heating on the 19.12. at 2 p.m.due to cost cuts during the holidays and they will turn it on again on the 6.1. Until then we are not allowed to work, not that I'm keen on working during the holidays. :giggles:

I do understand your description of holiday season and "window shopping" very well. I just wrote on another thread, that tpf keeps me away from actually buying. I'm totally satisfied with watching all those beautiful bags and I don't feel the urge to own them. And that's a good thing.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :xtree:
> 
> There's something about a snowy night and twinkling lights that reminds me why I so enjoy tpf. As a child I loved pressing my face against shop windows with their extravagant Christmas displays. I knew then that I would never own any of those fabulous magical things. But just being able to see them and appreciate how wonderful they must be was enough for me. So, in case anyone wonders (given the nature of this thread) why I am even a member here, my answer is the same as it was when I was a child. I don't have to own your beautiful luxury designer bags to appreciate them.




Everything, Fim, finally goes back to childhood....
When I was a little girl, there were very few shops in our small village, let alone Christmas displays, but there was that little "bazar" where my mother had bought me a plastic purse.
My parents took a photo of me with that bag, I was 2 of 3 years old.
I remember going to the bazar on my way back from elementary school.... Going straight to the bags, dreaming about getting a red or yellow one.....
It never stopped...


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, while looking for information  about original bags, I found an article mentioning bags and jewels from emerging fashion designers.

I thought you might be interested. 

www.bottica.com


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Happy Holidays, Fim.
> 
> You've captured exactly how I feel about snow.



Happy Holidays to you as well, Remainsilly. One of the first things I learned in kindergarten was how to make snowflakes from plain white paper using small brightly colored plastic scissors. I remember how our teacher stressed that "every snowflake is different" so none of ours would look the same. It was a good lesson to learn and one I've applied throughout my life rain, snow or shine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You look fabolous, Fimpagebag! And very warm. Great finds at a gorgous cost. And your Christmas bag is so nice. It looks very luxurious.
> 
> I laughed, when I read about the heating policy of your University. I work at an University, too, and they do the same. This week it was rather cold from Monday until Wednesday and I was wearing my warmest wooljumpers. The windows are old and don't close like they should (We have a saying: "There is a draught like pike soup"). Yesterday it was "fire in the disco", I had to open the windows several times in order to avoid suffocating. Today it's cold again.  They will turn down the heating on the 19.12. at 2 p.m.due to cost cuts during the holidays and they will turn it on again on the 6.1. Until then we are not allowed to work, not that I'm keen on working during the holidays. :giggles:
> 
> I do understand your description of holiday season and "window shopping" very well. I just wrote on another thread, that tpf keeps me away from actually buying. I'm totally satisfied with watching all those beautiful bags and I don't feel the urge to own them. And that's a good thing.



Ludmilla, how I laughed when I read about your University's heating policy. It is a very small world indeed! Though the students and professors won't be at the college where I work during the Winter Break, the staff will be in with the exception of Christmas and New Year's Day. As technical specialists in the Department of Science overseeing the labs, my fellow lab techs and I will be busy readying the labs for the Spring semester. The heat will be turned down to save wear and tear on the ancient boiler, but my colleagues and I have long perfected the art of heating hot cocoa over a Bunsen burner and cooking pizza in the pipet oven!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Everything, Fim, finally goes back to childhood....
> When I was a little girl, there were very few shops in our small village, let alone Christmas displays, but there was that little "bazar" where my mother had bought me a plastic purse.
> My parents took a photo of me with that bag, I was 2 of 3 years old.
> I remember going to the bazar on my way back from elementary school.... Going straight to the bags, dreaming about getting a red or yellow one.....
> It never stopped...



What a lovely memory, Mariapia. I can just see your small chic self with your first bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, while looking for information  about original bags, I found an article mentioning bags and jewels from emerging fashion designers.
> 
> I thought you might be interested.
> 
> www.bottica.com



What a lovely way to window shop while still in my pajamas! Thank you, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *$5 (or 4.02 Euros) Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. See what small treasures you can find. Remember, it's not that we're not worth more, it's *just all we can afford!*

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, how I laughed when I read about your University's heating policy. It is a very small world indeed! Though the students and professors won't be at the college where I work during the Winter Break, the staff will be in with the exception of Christmas and New Year's Day. As technical specialists in the Department of Science overseeing the labs, my fellow lab techs and I will be busy readying the labs for the Spring semester. The heat will be turned down to save wear and tear on the ancient boiler, but my colleagues and I have long perfected the art of heating hot cocoa over a Bunsen burner and cooking pizza in the pipet oven!





Fimpagebag said:


> It's *$5 (or 4.02 Euros) Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. See what small treasures you can find. Remember, it's not that we're not worth more, it's *just all we can afford!*
> 
> :giggles:



:lolots: I can so see you in those labs, Fimpagebag. I studied for some years pharmacy and just before christmas we baked cookies in the lab. In the pipet oven. It's really amazing how similar Universities work.

I want to do some shopping today. So I try to find something for 4.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, while looking for information  about original bags, I found an article mentioning bags and jewels from emerging fashion designers.
> 
> I thought you might be interested.
> 
> http://www.bottica.com



Thank you, Mariapia. This is a really interesting link! I've just scrolled a little bit through it. Thanks.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *$5 (or 4.02 Euros) Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. See what small treasures you can find. Remember, it's not that we're not worth more, it's *just all we can afford!*
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Oh dear! 4?
The market where I buy lots of things is only open on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays!
I ll go tomorrow .... If It's not too late....&#128551;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! 4?
> The market where I buy lots of things is only open on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays!
> I ll go tomorrow .... If It's not too late....&#128551;



It's never too late, Mariapia! Instead of frugal Friday you'll have Savvy Saturday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> :lolots: I can so see you in those labs, Fimpagebag. I studied for some years pharmacy and just before christmas *we baked cookies in the lab. In the pipet oven.* It's really amazing how similar Universities work.
> 
> I want to do some shopping today. So I try to find something for 4.



Love it! All hail the pipet oven!

:worthy:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's never too late, Mariapia! Instead of frugal Friday you'll have Savvy Saturday!




I'll keep you posted, Fim!&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I'll keep you posted, Fim!&#128512;



And I'll do the same. I dropped by the local thrift store earlier today and found these two stoneware crocks for $4.50. They'll be perfect for my favorite French Onion Soup recipe. Yum!



(sorry for the fuzzy pic..snow too deep and weather too windy to take a clearer photo outdoors)


----------



## Fimpagebag

And because this is a *purse forum* my love of vintage was on display today when I paired this vintage *Etienne Aigner* bag with the Lakeland coat I bought yesterday. I've always loved this bag and it continues to serve me well throughout the year.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And because this is a *purse forum* my love of vintage was on display today when I paired this vintage *Etienne Aigner* bag with the Lakeland coat I bought yesterday. I've always loved this bag and it continues to serve me well throughout the year.




I love vintage too, Fim! And your Aigner is perfect with the Lakeland coat! 
Minnie must have been jealous....
She told Jeanne that she wanted to be paired with the coat too...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love vintage too, Fim! And your Aigner is perfect with the Lakeland coat!
> Minnie must have been jealous....
> She told Jeanne that she wanted to be paired with the coat too...



I'm sure she did! Though I don't suppose she mentioned how she's the bag of choice with my vintage long black opera coat?

:lolots:

(In keeping with the vintage vibe I went with a black and white pic)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm sure she did! Though I don't suppose she mentioned how she's the bag of choice with my vintage long black opera coat?
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> (In keeping with the vintage vibe I went with a black and white pic)




Wow! I really love the black and white photos&#128512;
And the one you have just posted is wonderful.
Perfect vintage look! Pure elegance.
If you have time, Fim, you can go to the Hermes forum, there is a thread " vintage photos" initiated by Dressage Queen. 
So amazing! You will love it! &#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I really love the black and white photos&#128512;
> And the one you have just posted is wonderful.
> Perfect vintage look! Pure elegance.
> If you have time, Fim, you can go to the Hermes forum, there is a thread " vintage photos" initiated by Dressage Queen.
> So amazing! You will love it! &#128525;




I have just posted a comment on the thread.
You will find it more easily , Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I really love the black and white photos&#55357;&#56832;
> And the one you have just posted is wonderful.
> Perfect vintage look! Pure elegance.
> If you have time, Fim, you can go to the Hermes forum, there is a thread " vintage photos" initiated by Dressage Queen.
> So amazing! You will love it! &#55357;&#56845;



Thank you, Mariapia. I'll hop over to the Hermes forum and check it out.

(I love black and white photos too. And old black and white movies as well.)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I'll hop over to the Hermes forum and check it out.
> 
> (I love black and white photos too. And old black and white movies as well.)




Me too Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Me too Fim!




Well I know what DVD I'll be watching tonight. Bogart and Bacall in * The Big Sleep *,one of my favorite black and white old movies. (If I stay awake late enough I'll probably go for a double feature and watch * The Ghost and Mrs. Muir *as well.

(Fashion trivia: Gene Tierney was married to fashion designer Oleg Cassini and he designed all her costumes during their 12 year marriage)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Well I know what DVD I'll be watching tonight. Bogart and Bacall in * The Big Sleep *,one of my favorite black and white old movies. (If I stay awake late enough I'll probably go for a double feature and watch * The Ghost and Mrs. Muir *as well.
> 
> 
> 
> (Fashion trivia: Gene Tierney was married to fashion designer Oleg Cassini and he designed all her costumes during their 12 year marriage)




What great movies! Those American actresses and actors were gorgeous.
Real stars! 
I will add Rita Hayworth and Glen Ford in Gilda.... 
Lana Turner in The postman  always rings twice.
And so many more....
I am feeling nostalgic tonight..   &#128524;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What great movies! Those American actresses and actors were gorgeous.
> Real stars!
> I will add Rita Hayworth and Glen Ford in Gilda....
> Lana Turner in The postman  always rings twice.
> And so many more....
> I am feeling nostalgic tonight..   &#128524;



Wonderful choices, Mariapia. But do not forget* Casablanca* or Charles Boyer in *Confidential Agent.*

(I had such a crush on Boyer!  )


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, how I laughed when I read about your University's heating policy. It is a very small world indeed! Though the students and professors won't be at the college where I work during the Winter Break, the staff will be in with the exception of Christmas and New Year's Day. As technical specialists in the Department of Science overseeing the labs, my fellow lab techs and I will be busy readying the labs for the Spring semester. The heat will be turned down to save wear and tear on the ancient boiler, but my colleagues and I have long perfected the art of heating hot cocoa over a Bunsen burner and cooking pizza in the pipet oven!




Ha! Very clever. Pretty tacky of your university to turn down the heat when the faculty & students aren't there but the staff is, though.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I just wrote on another thread, that tpf keeps me away from actually buying. I'm totally satisfied with watching all those beautiful bags and I don't feel the urge to own them. And that's a good thing.




+1 and you ladies who post on this thread have really helped me keep my shopping urges in check. Many thanks.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Ha! Very clever. Pretty tacky of your university to turn down the heat when the faculty & students aren't there but the staff is, though.



I have to agree, Misskris, that it does present its challenges to the staff. But now you know why I have such an esoteric assortment of coats and jackets for both *indoors* and *out!*

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> +1 and you ladies who post on this thread have really helped me keep my shopping urges in check. Many thanks.



And *thank you* for contributing to this thread, Misskris. I truly do understand the temptation. There are so many beautiful bags out there.  But oddly enough, I have found that taking mod shots (whether I post them here or not) of my bags reminds me of how many beautiful bags I *already * own. It's also a great way for me to rediscover those  lost treasures in my closet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

A great day to all! It's *Sales Resistance Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. With only twelve days remaining before Christmas, retailers and luxury designers are pulling out all the stops to inveigle you to overspend. And while there is no sure cure for overcoming every temptation, here are a few pointers to help get you through the day:

1. Before going Christmas shopping, make sure you're up to date on all your monthly bills. It's a downer, but so is having your utilities shut off.

2. Stay away from any of the numerous home shopping channels today. They're all touting great deals on holiday gift ideas. 

3. If you must go out, take only cash or a debit card with you. if you must carry a credit card, take the one you use for daily purchases. Leave those store credit cards safely at home. If you do happen to wander into one of your favorite retailers, any bargain you see has to be worth going back home and getting your store card. 

4. Lastly, *foresee difficulties.* There are few things worse than "breaking the bank" for a bag purchase only to arrive back home and discover that your refrigerator died or your furnace is out.

Stay strong, and have a great day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful choices, Mariapia. But do not forget* Casablanca* or Charles Boyer in *Confidential Agent.*
> 
> 
> 
> (I had such a crush on Boyer!  )




Hello, Fim!&#128512;
I had a crush on Steve McQueen... So handsome in The Thomas Crown Affair ( not a black and white movie though).
And Michel Legrand's music, The windmills of your mind , is so perfect!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And *thank you* for contributing to this thread, Misskris. I truly do understand the temptation. There are so many beautiful bags out there.  But oddly enough, I have found that taking mod shots (whether I post them here or not) of my bags reminds me of how many beautiful bags I *already * own. It's also a great way for me to rediscover those  lost treasures in my closet.




Exactly, Fim! There are so many treasures in our closet!&#128092;&#128093;&#128091;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim!&#128512;
> I had a crush on Steve McQueen... So handsome in The Thomas Crown Affair ( not a black and white movie though).
> And Michel Legrand's music, The windmills of your mind , is so perfect!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



^^  

Love Michel Legrand! His movie soundtracks are amazing! As for Steve McQueen...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Following my own advice, I delved into my closet and rediscovered my *La Tour Eiffel Bucket Bag.* The brand was acquired by a competitor and their inventory liquidated. The only La Tour Eiffel bags available now are in the secondary market. Happily, now that I've reminded myself that I own this bag, I'll wear it with this sweater and jeans when I go to town later today. (Only to buy groceries. They're probably the only items I *don't* have in my closet!)

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Good find, Fim &#128077;&#128077;
How could you have forgotten you had such a nice bag in your closet?
It's perfect ! I love roomy cabas like yours. You can carry it everywhere.
The coated canvas must be great quality too!
What brand is it?
I decided to make a list of all my bags.... Looking in my closet, I realized that there were some I had forgotten about.
The list is in my Ipad notes now.....&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
I daren't say how many I have....
Pure and simple addiction.. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good find, Fim &#128077;&#128077;
> How could you have forgotten you had such a nice bag in your closet?
> It's perfect ! I love roomy cabas like yours. You can carry it everywhere.
> The coated canvas must be great quality too!
> What brand is it?
> I decided to make a list of all my bags.... Looking in my closet, I realized that there were some I had forgotten about.
> The list is in my Ipad notes now.....&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;
> I daren't say how many I have....
> Pure and simple addiction.. &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



Thank you, Mariapia. *La Tour Eiffel* was originally founded in France around 1978. Their coated canvas bags and leather goods were sold around the world. Sadly they were purchased by Rioni a few years ago and their identity eradicated. It's a shame really because the quality of their bags was always excellent. My bag has a zipper closure and keeps my essentials secure. While I knew I had this bag, it was all too easy to push it to the back of the closet and forget about it given the sheer number of bags I own.

But that has to stop. I now own *30* bags.  Not all of them can be worn year round, but a surprising number can. So from now on, I'm going to count my blessings *and my bags* and make a dedicated effort to enjoy what I have.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. *La Tour Eiffel* was originally founded in France around 1978. Their coated canvas bags and leather goods were sold around the world. Sadly they were purchased by Rioni a few years ago and their identity eradicated. It's a shame really because the quality of their bags was always excellent. My bag has a zipper closure and keeps my essentials secure. While I knew I had this bag, it was all too easy to push it to the back of the closet and forget about it given the sheer number of bags I own.
> 
> 
> 
> But that has to stop. I now own *30* bags.  Not all of them can be worn year round, but a surprising number can. So from now on, I'm going to count my blessings *and my bags* and make a dedicated effort to enjoy what I have.




Three important words to achieve that goal...&#128521;
Rotation
Rotation
Rotation.....
&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you, Fim, for the great info on La Tour Eiffel!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Three important words to achieve that goal...&#128521;
> Rotation
> Rotation
> Rotation.....
> &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;




Absolutely, Mariapia!  I'm doing that right now!   :lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim, for the great info on La Tour Eiffel!



You're welcome, Mariapia. They were (are) durable, attractive, moderately priced bags. Fairly or unfairly, I will never forgive (or buy) Rioni.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're welcome, Mariapia. They were (are) durable, attractive, moderately priced bags. Fairly or unfairly, I will never forgive (or buy) Rioni.



I would react the same way.&#128127;

Fortunately you have a La Tour Eiffel collector &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I would react the same way.&#128127;
> 
> Fortunately you have a La Tour Eiffel collector &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



True. But I must resist temptation. If I were to look online I'd be tempted to add to my already substantial collection of bags. Here's hoping I stick to my resolve...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> True. But I must resist temptation. If I were to look online I'd be tempted to add to my already substantial collection of bags. Here's hoping I stick to my resolve...




On line window shopping is terrible, Fim!&#128547;
But.... there are so many beautiful bags in so many different brands that finally you cannot pull the trigger....
I know what I am talking about. &#128563;
What I have to avoid at all cost....is the private sales..
Prices are great and I can be tempted.
The sales generally open at 9 a.m...  At 9.05 the most beautiful bags are sold out.
Airtight alibi ..... At that time, I am not on my I pad or PC....I am walking my dog.  &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> On line window shopping is terrible, Fim!&#128547;
> But.... there are so many beautiful bags in so many different brands that finally you cannot pull the trigger....
> I know what I am talking about. &#128563;
> What I have to avoid at all cost....is the private sales..
> Prices are great and I can be tempted.
> The sales generally open at 9 a.m...  At 9.05 the most beautiful bags are sold out.
> Airtight alibi ..... At that time, I am not on my I pad or PC....I am walking my dog.  &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;



What an excellent strategy, Mariapia! It puts a whole new spin on "going to the dogs!"

Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

So, having admitted to owning 30 bags, I sat down tonight and did the math. If I tally all the money I've spent for my bags, I still come up with the same answer. All my bags together cost less than one premier designer bag. What bags I didn't buy preowned were either heavily discounted or on the clearance rack. Yet that doesn't diminish either the pleasure or pride I take in my bags. 

Which is a good thing as I've had to schedule an appointment to have the screen replaced on my ipad. Talk about the fates conspiring to help me stick to my resolve!


----------



## Mariapia

Fim, your purchases have been made the right way, they gave you fun and pleasure without putting your bank account in jeopardy.
You know I did buy some expensive bags in the past ( remember Jeanne .... &#128525 but there was a special fund for them. On the other hand, some were gifts from my husband.
I have not bought a high end bag for a long time now. 
Too much money for a bag the real cost of which is very low.... compared to the price we pay for it.....
And as for quality.... it's not better 90% of the time.&#128520;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, your purchases have been made the right way, they gave you fun and pleasure without putting your bank account in jeopardy.
> You know I did buy some expensive bags in the past ( remember Jeanne .... &#128525 but there was a special fund for them. On the other hand, some were gifts from my husband.
> I have not bought a high end bag for a long time now.
> Too much money for a bag the real cost of which is very low.... compared to the price we pay for it.....
> And as for quality.... it's not better 90% of the time.&#128520;



^^ 

You're right, Mariapia. It's a process. I too once owned some very expensive bags in the past (though none to compare to Jeanne). But when my circumstances changed, so did my bags. 

In fact my two most expensive bags now are my Dooneys, and they were both gifts from my DD and DH. And yet while I love all my bags, Minnie perhaps personifies best where my collection is now. Not a wannabe as much as an homage to great design at a price I can afford.

 As for quality, you're right about that as well, Mariapia. There are far too many luxury design houses that bank on their name and exclusivity without providing the quality and customer service their clientele so richly deserves.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Mariapia. It's a process. I too once owned some very expensive bags in the past (though none to compare to Jeanne). But when my circumstances changed, so did my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact my two most expensive bags now are my Dooneys, and they were both gifts from my DD and DH. And yet while I love all my bags, Minnie perhaps personifies best where my collection is now. Not a wannabe as much as an homage to great design at a price I can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> As for quality, you're right about that as well, Mariapia. There are far too many luxury design houses that bank on their name and exclusivity without providing the quality and customer service their clientele so richly deserves.[
> 
> One year ago, there was a programme about luxury brands on French TV.
> I remember posting my comments on TPF ... Some ladies who had seen it posted comments too.
> The programme was watched by millions of French people who spoke about it the following day...
> For instance, we learnt that a high end suit selling for 1800 euros at the Galeries Lafayette , was made in Eastern Europe for.....50 euros, and so on so forth..
> Lots of expensive brands have list their appela since.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Science Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. The recent data from the *European Space Agency's Rosetta orbiter * has thrown a monkey wrench in the long held beliefs of many in the astrophysical community. It has long been theorized that Earth received most of its water from comets. And while that still may be true, the water vapor detected on Jupiter class comets (like the one Rosetta is orbiting) is unlike the water here on Earth. It's a profound discovery and one that reminds us that the Rosetta mission is ongoing, revealing new mysteries of the Universe daily.


----------



## Fimpagebag

And now from the celestial * thudding back down to earth.*

 While I don't baby my bags, tomorrow's weather forecast predicts a mixture of rain/sleet, snow/slush. That combined with the salt used to de-ice the roads and the parking lots and it promises to be a slushy mess. 

So it's time for my *Metallic Hazel Rosetti Hobo* to come out of hibernation and take on the weather. Bluntly, it's a twenty dollar pleather bag that I'd thought would fall apart after one season. Instead it's flying in the face of all that is holy and performs like the indestructible workhorse that it is. 

Go figure...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Science Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. The recent data from the *European Space Agency's Rosetta orbiter * has thrown a monkey wrench in the long held beliefs of many in the astrophysical community. It has long been theorized that Earth received most of its water from comets. And while that still may be true, the water vapor detected on Jupiter class comets (like the one Rosetta is orbiting) is unlike the water here on Earth. It's a profound discovery and one that reminds us that the Rosetta mission is ongoing, revealing new mysteries of the Universe daily.




The Rosetta mission is not over, you are right , Fim, it will reveal new mysteries.
I can imagine the astrophysicians waiting for answers.
Will the next discoveries validate their theories or not?
When you dedicate your life to science, you might think it takes a long time to get answers...
Now it looks as it will be sooner than expected.
Science rocks! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And now from the celestial * thudding back down to earth.*
> 
> 
> 
> While I don't baby my bags, tomorrow's weather forecast predicts a mixture of rain/sleet, snow/slush. That combined with the salt used to de-ice the roads and the parking lots and it promises to be a slushy mess.
> 
> 
> 
> So it's time for my *Metallic Hazel Rosetti Hobo* to come out of hibernation and take on the weather. Bluntly, it's a twenty dollar pleather bag that I'd thought would fall apart after one season. Instead it's flying in the face of all that is holy and performs like the indestructible workhorse that it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Go figure...




Absolutely, Fim! How long has this gorgeous hobo been hibernating?
Not only will it be perfect for tomorrow ´s weather but it also deserves to go out rain or shine!
I used to have a Billabong pleather bag like yours, it was undestructible .
One of my friend's daughter loved it so much that I gave it to her.. 
She still carries it today!
Your lovely bag will be safe but make sure you are safe too.
Sleet is frightening....
Walk and drive carefully, Fim.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Science rocks!



+1

The only l.v. item I've liked enough to buy was 2014 Foulards D' Artistes collection scarf, by Kenny Scharf, in silk crepe. Has printed, "science" & "engineering," with a girl dancing among planets.
Love its science motif, woven through.

Pic found online: http://contents.louisvuitton.com/is/image/lv/1/PP_VP_L/louis-vuitton-giant-square-by-kenny-scharf-scarves-shawls-and-more--M75277_PM1_Other%20view.jpg


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> The only l.v. item I've liked enough to buy was 2014 Foulards D' Artistes collection scarf, by Kenny Scharf, in silk crepe. Has printed, "science" & "engineering," with a girl dancing among planets.
> 
> Love its science motif, woven through.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic found online: http://contents.louisvuitton.com/is...es-shawls-and-more--M75277_PM1_Other view.jpg




Wow! What a great scarf, Remainsilly! I could not access the link so I just googled LV Foulards D'Artistes by Kenny Scharf!
Wonderful purchase!
Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoi my dear fellow islanders!
As I was a little distracted by other (quite rough) discussions on tpf, I rejoin pinch purse island again today. Wow. As always much going on here.

*Fimpagebag*, I like your bags very much. The Tour de Eifel bag is wonderful and your pleather workhorse doesn't look like pleather at all. ("Pleather" means "fake" leather, doesn't it?) I made the experience with things that are more durable than they seem on first look mainly with clothes. I like those surprises. 

*Mariapia,* you said some very interesting things about quality of designer bags. I will only wisper it in the Mackarel (as I don't want to risk flying stones or 2000&#8364;/$ bags), but I think you are right. We can read a lot about quality issues on tpf and there are many reports in the newspapers or on TV about the production of designer goods. Many big brands produce on a very low level. And being heretic, I don't believe in designer bags as investment, too. A bag is an object of utility and fun. At least in my humble opinion.

*Remainsilly*, I adore your scarf. It is so special! Do I remember exactly, that you showed it on the "Non-Mulberry-purchase"-thread?

Well, I staid very strong during the weekend and avoided Christmas shopping. 
Instead I did some Christmas knitting for my niece:







And Christmas bakery (German lebkuchen, not made in the pipet oven ) for all:






Unfortunately I have to do some Christmas shopping. I think, I will do it today...


----------



## Mariapia

I stayed strong too though I got some mails about bags on sale..
I know some ladies are looking for good finds on other forums, so I posted the link...
So far, I have resisted , Ludmilla!&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I stayed strong too though I got some mails about bags on sale..
> I know some ladies are looking for good finds on other forums, so I posted the link...
> So far, I have resisted , Ludmilla!&#128512;



Stay strong, Mariapia! Sale mails are so very tempting....
Haha. My fotos don't show up. Again. Perhaps I try later once more.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> B]Remainsilly[/B], I adore your scarf. It is so special! Do I remember exactly, that you showed it on the "Non-Mulberry-purchase"-thread?



Thank you. 
Yes, excellent memory--bought this past summer. Best choice I had for "science Sunday," on the island. 

Have a good shopping trip.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Merry Monday all. My ipad is in for repairs and I might be without it until tomorrow. That being the case:

Ludmilla, I'm so impressed with your Christmas knitting. Your niece is a lucky girl to have such a talented Aunt.

Mariapia, great job resisting temptation. My email is being daily deluged with offers from my favorite retailers and I have to steel myself not to open them!

Remainsilly, I love your scarf. It's gorgeous, and as you alluded, perfect for Science Sunday.

Have a great day all!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Merry Monday all. My ipad is in for repairs and I might be without it until tomorrow. That being the case:
> 
> Ludmilla, I'm so impressed with your Christmas knitting. Your niece is a lucky girl to have such a talented Aunt.
> 
> Mariapia, great job resisting temptation. My email is being daily deluged with offers from my favorite retailers and I have to steel myself not to open them!
> 
> Remainsilly, I love your scarf. It's gorgeous, and as you alluded, perfect for Science Sunday.
> 
> Have a great day all!




Have a great day, Fim!&#128512;
Apple Gods are working on your Ipad right now, trust them, you'll get it back tomorrow!&#128521;


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> The only l.v. item I've liked enough to buy was 2014 Foulards D' Artistes collection scarf, by Kenny Scharf, in silk crepe. Has printed, "science" & "engineering," with a girl dancing among planets.
> 
> Love its science motif, woven through.
> 
> 
> 
> Pic found online: http://contents.louisvuitton.com/is...es-shawls-and-more--M75277_PM1_Other view.jpg




What a great scarf!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi my dear fellow islanders!
> As I was a little distracted by other (quite rough) discussions on tpf, I rejoin pinch purse island again today. Wow. As always much going on here.
> 
> *Fimpagebag*, I like your bags very much. The Tour de Eifel bag is wonderful and your pleather workhorse doesn't look like pleather at all. ("Pleather" means "fake" leather, doesn't it?) I made the experience with things that are more durable than they seem on first look mainly with clothes. I like those surprises.
> 
> *Mariapia,* you said some very interesting things about quality of designer bags. I will only wisper it in the Mackarel (as I don't want to risk flying stones or 2000/$ bags), but I think you are right. We can read a lot about quality issues on tpf and there are many reports in the newspapers or on TV about the production of designer goods. Many big brands produce on a very low level. And being heretic, I don't believe in designer bags as investment, too. A bag is an object of utility and fun. At least in my humble opinion.
> 
> *Remainsilly*, I adore your scarf. It is so special! Do I remember exactly, that you showed it on the "Non-Mulberry-purchase"-thread?
> 
> Well, I staid very strong during the weekend and avoided Christmas shopping.
> Instead I did some Christmas knitting for my niece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Christmas bakery (German lebkuchen, not made in the pipet oven ) for all:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately I have to do some Christmas shopping. I think, I will do it today...




Those gloves are gorgeous! Love the color. You have a lucky niece.


----------



## RochRumRunner

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi my dear fellow islanders!
> 
> Instead I did some Christmas knitting for my niece:




These are some of the loveliest hand warmers I've seen. How I envy anyone who can picked up the needles and get projects done. 

My sister in law, raises her own sheep, sheers and cleans the wool, and makes the die for her knitted pieces. I admire any one who can craft with their hand, have patience with their heart and give of their talent. 

Forgive me for chiming in...just found this thread and finding lots of needed resolve within it. Thank you! 

{heading back to re-read from the beginning}


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, I'm so impressed with your Christmas knitting. Your niece is a lucky girl to have such a talented Aunt.





misskris03 said:


> Those gloves are gorgeous! Love the color. You have a lucky niece.





RochRumRunner said:


> These are some of the loveliest hand warmers I've seen. How I envy anyone who can picked up the needles and get projects done.
> 
> My sister in law, raises her own sheep, sheers and cleans the wool, and makes the die for her knitted pieces. I admire any one who can craft with their hand, have patience with their heart and give of their talent.
> 
> Forgive me for chiming in...just found this thread and finding lots of needed resolve within it. Thank you!
> 
> {heading back to re-read from the beginning}



:shame:  Aww, thank you all! I'm quite embarrased now...for me the knitting is nothing so special (and I fear for my niece, too, who gets always something knitted from me). Thank you all so much for reminding me, that it might be a talent. 

*Fimpagebag*, we will miss you!

*RochRumRunner*, welcome on Pinch Purse Island! My cousin has sheep to, but unfortunately we don't use the whool. He gives it away to the person who does the cropping. 
Enjoy reading Ahoy polloi!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> :shame: Aww, thank you all! I'm quite embarrased now...for me the knitting is nothing so special (and I fear for my niece, too, who gets always something knitted from me). Thank you all so much for reminding me, that it might be a talent.
> 
> *Fimpagebag*, we will miss you!
> 
> *RochRumRunner*, welcome on Pinch Purse Island! My cousin has sheep to, but unfortunately we don't use the whool. He gives it away to the person who does the cropping.
> Enjoy reading Ahoy polloi!


 
Ludmilla, the gloves are great!
I love knitting, it helps me to relax when I am under stress....
Yet, I am uncapable of knitting gloves....It's not that easy.
You are very talented!


----------



## Ludmilla

As we are all waiting for Fimpagebag's return and Christmas season is the time to sit in the rocking chair by the fire, drinking hot choclate, eating cookies and telling fairy tales, I thought it would be fun to have *story telling Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. This would also fit nicely into my yesterday&#8216;s Christmas shopping and the task Fimpagebag set us last week to buy something for 5 $.  

[FONT=&quot]I went to Christkindles Market and bought a Christmas pickle (4,50 &#8364 and my brother will be the lucky one to get it. 
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





The story behind the Christmas pickle is quite funny. It is said that it is an old German tradition (since the days when money was short and the number of children high) that the first one, who spotted the pickle on the tree will get the one and only present - or like today is allowed to unwrap his or her presents firstly. At least this is the story, that most tourists believe. In fact most people here don't have a clue that there is a Christmas pickle or a whole tradition behind it. But as the tourists (mainly from the US) kept asking for the pickle and the tradition the glassblowers learned their lesson. You can buy the pickles on many well known markets. And as the newspapers started to report about the pickle and the mysterious tradition the Germans started buying them as well. I think some of them will even start to hide their pickle on their Christmas tree. I like a story that comes sort of true very much, but at the same time I wonder if this might be [/FONT]perfect marketing. Invent a tradition, spread rumours until everybody believes in it and start buying. What do you think? Have you ever heard of the Christmas pickle?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, the gloves are great!
> I love knitting, it helps me to relax when I am under stress....
> Yet, I am uncapable of knitting gloves....It's not that easy.
> You are very talented!



Thank you so much, Mariapia! 
Knitting helps me relaxing, too. I like it, because you see a result at once. That is something I don't experience at the office.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As we are all waiting for Fimpagebag's return and Christmas season is the time to sit in the rocking chair by the fire, drinking hot choclate, eating cookies and telling fairy tales, I thought it would be fun to have *story telling Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. This would also fit nicely into my yesterdays Christmas shopping and the task Fimpagebag set us last week to buy something for 5 $.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I went to Christkindles Market and bought a Christmas pickle (4,50 ) and my brother will be the lucky one to get it.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story behind the Christmas pickle is quite funny. It is said that it is an old German tradition (since the days when money was short and the number of children high) that the first one, who spotted the pickle on the tree will get the one and only present - or like today is allowed to unwrap his or her presents firstly. At least this is the story, that most tourists believe. In fact most people here don't have a clue that there is a Christmas pickle or a whole tradition behind it. But as the tourists (mainly from the US) kept asking for the pickle and the tradition the glassblowers learned their lesson. You can buy the pickles on many well known markets. And as the newspapers started to report about the pickle and the mysterious tradition the Germans started buying them as well. I think some of them will even start to hide their pickle on their Christmas tree. I like a story that comes sort of true very much, but at the same time I wonder if this might be [/FONT]perfect marketing. Invent a tradition, spread rumours until everybody believes in it and start buying. What do you think? Have you ever heard of the Christmas pickle?




I have never heard of the Christmas pickle, Ludmilla but I love the story! I think it could be true!
Pickles are soon going to be out of stock, then. 
Let's hurry and get a few before It's too late....People love tradition....&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have never heard of the Christmas pickle, Ludmilla but I love the story! I think it could be true!
> Pickles are soon going to be out of stock, then.
> Let's hurry and get a few before It's too late....People love tradition....&#128521;




 So true. In fact I wasn't the only one yesterday, who bought a pickle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy Pinch Purse Islanders! I'm back with ipad in hand. Great thanks to Mariapia and Ludmilla for keeping things lively in my absence. (Ludmilla, I *love* the Christmas Pickle! How much fun it must be to hunt for one on the Christmas tree!) And welcome ashore, RochRumRunner. With a name like yours, you're a natural on Pinch Purse Island.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy Pinch Purse Islanders! I'm back with ipad in hand. Great thanks to Mariapia and Ludmilla for keeping things lively in my absence. (Ludmilla, I *love* the Christmas Pickle! How much fun it must be to hunt for one on the Christmas tree!) And welcome ashore, RochRumRunner. With a name like yours, you're a natural on Pinch Purse Island.




Ahoi there, Fimpagebag! Glad you are back again. Yes I hoped you all enjoy the pickle as much as I do.


----------



## Fimpagebag

:santawave:

It's *'Tis the Season* *Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. In keeping with the season (and still somewhat shell shocked after realizing I owned 30 bags) I spent last evening (sans ipad and tpf) going through my bags and setting aside the ones I have to make a conscious decision (force myself) to wear. Not surprisingly they were all either *impulse purchases* or *"compensatory picks*" in lieu of similar bags that were not (and still aren't) within my budget. Packing up the six along with a few other items in my annual Christmas donation to the local Goodwill, I know that these bags will be far more appreciated by whoever ends up buying them. As for me, my two dozen bags remaining will see me through every season/occasion. and I'll truly enjoy wearing them. Hopefully I've learned my lesson. But that remains to be seen...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi there, Fimpagebag! Glad you are back again. Yes I hoped you all enjoy the pickle as much as I do.



I know I do, Ludmilla! 

:greengrin:


----------



## Tsundere

I think as a broke-*** college student, this is my place. Having money to spend on myself and my family this holiday season was nice, but now it's back to reality for me. :lolots:


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> As we are all waiting for Fimpagebag's return and Christmas season is the time to sit in the rocking chair by the fire, drinking hot choclate, eating cookies and telling fairy tales, I thought it would be fun to have *story telling Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. This would also fit nicely into my yesterdays Christmas shopping and the task Fimpagebag set us last week to buy something for 5 $.
> 
> [FONT=&quot]I went to Christkindles Market and bought a Christmas pickle (4,50 ) and my brother will be the lucky one to get it.
> [/FONT]
> [FONT=&quot]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The story behind the Christmas pickle is quite funny. It is said that it is an old German tradition (since the days when money was short and the number of children high) that the first one, who spotted the pickle on the tree will get the one and only present - or like today is allowed to unwrap his or her presents firstly. At least this is the story, that most tourists believe. In fact most people here don't have a clue that there is a Christmas pickle or a whole tradition behind it. But as the tourists (mainly from the US) kept asking for the pickle and the tradition the glassblowers learned their lesson. You can buy the pickles on many well known markets. And as the newspapers started to report about the pickle and the mysterious tradition the Germans started buying them as well. I think some of them will even start to hide their pickle on their Christmas tree. I like a story that comes sort of true very much, but at the same time I wonder if this might be [/FONT]perfect marketing. Invent a tradition, spread rumours until everybody believes in it and start buying. What do you think? Have you ever heard of the Christmas pickle?




Just interfering but is that a newer thing? I was living in Germany 5 years ago and have never heard about it. 

Ps. your knitting is very pretty  
I am a knitter too


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> I think as a broke-*** college student, this is my place. Having money to spend on myself and my family this holiday season was nice, but now it's back to reality for me. :lolots:



:welcome2: Tsundere! If there's one thing we do on Pinch Purse Island it's "keeping it real!"

:rockettes:


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Just interfering but is that a newer thing? I was living in Germany 5 years ago and have never heard about it.
> 
> Ps. your knitting is very pretty
> I am a knitter too




Hi Tuuli,
yes this is VERY new.  Nobody really knows where the story (and the pickle) comes from. There are different versions. Obviously german glassblowers made pickles since the 19th century. But with no special reason (or a forgotton one). The "tradition" does not exist. Most propably the "tradition" is born in the US (which means US people think it's a german tradition). The tourists from abroad who go to the Christmas markets here asked for the pickles and told the sellers why they want to buy it. The pickles are selling really well and therefore the story was last year and the year before in the newspapers. After that many Germans themselves started buying the pickle out of fun. So we are working on a new tradition.  

Thank you for your compliments on my knitting. I wanted to do a fitting cap, but I'm way behind...

Where did you stay in Germany? (Curious me)


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Tuuli,
> yes this is VERY new.  Nobody really knows where the story (and the pickle) comes from. There are different versions. Obviously german glassblowers made pickles since the 19th century. But with no special reason (or a forgotton one). The "tradition" does not exist. Most propably the "tradition" is born in the US (which means US people think it's a german tradition). The tourists from abroad who go to the Christmas markets here asked for the pickles and told the sellers why they want to buy it. The pickles are selling really well and therefore the story was last year and the year before in the newspapers. After that many Germans themselves started buying the pickle out of fun. So we are working on a new tradition.
> 
> Thank you for your compliments on my knitting. I wanted to do a fitting cap, but I'm way behind...
> 
> Where did you stay in Germany? (Curious me)


We lived in Berlin and Nürnberg. My DH is german. Should ask him if he knows anything about Christmas pickle


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> We lived in Berlin and Nürnberg. My DH is german. Should ask him if he knows anything about Christmas pickle




How funny. I work in Nürnberg and live in a small town nearby. The world is small.  I guess your DH knows nothing about the pickle. Thanks to Christkindles market we are uptodate with the ongoings in Christmas world. Most Germans know nothing about the pickle.


----------



## Tsundere

My partner really likes pickles. And while I find them awful, I'd love to find a pickle ornament to see if it's spotted.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :santawave:
> 
> It's *'Tis the Season* *Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. In keeping with the season (and still somewhat shell shocked after realizing I owned 30 bags) I spent last evening (sans ipad and tpf) going through my bags and setting aside the ones I have to make a conscious decision (force myself) to wear. Not surprisingly they were all either *impulse purchases* or *"compensatory picks*" in lieu of similar bags that were not (and still aren't) within my budget. Packing up the six along with a few other items in my annual Christmas donation to the local Goodwill, I know that these bags will be far more appreciated by whoever ends up buying them. As for me, my two dozen bags remaining will see me through every season/occasion. and I'll truly enjoy wearing them. Hopefully I've learned my lesson. But that remains to be seen...




Bravo, Bravo, Fim! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
20% of your bags are going!
24 remaining means 2 bags taking some fresh air every month.. 
Great!&#128512;
If my Ipad lets me down. I know what I will have to do....
Panic is settling in aleady!


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> How funny. I work in Nürnberg and live in a small town nearby. The world is small.  I guess your DH knows nothing about the pickle. Thanks to Christkindles market we are uptodate with the ongoings in Christmas world. Most Germans know nothing about the pickle.




 it really is. I miss the Christmasmarkets


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, Bravo, Fim! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> 20% of your bags are going!
> 24 remaining means 2 bags taking some fresh air every month..
> Great!&#128512;
> If my Ipad lets me down. I know what I will have to do....
> Panic is settling in aleady!



Thank you, Mariapia. In my ongoing attempt to stop being such a putz about my purses, I wore my *Patricia Nash Forano Drawstring Bucket Bag* to work today, despite the miserable nonstop rain. As its designer's inspiration for the Forano was hiking in the Italian Alps, I decided it was more than up to the challenge of a dreary December day in WNY.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. In my ongoing attempt to stop being such a putz about my purses, I wore my *Patricia Nash Forano Drawstring Bucket Bag* to work today, despite the miserable nonstop rain. As its designer's inspiration for the Forano was hiking in the Italian Alps, I decided it was more than up to the challenge of a dreary December day in WNY.




Beautiful bag in a great colour, Fim!
All the bags you posted here are lovely!  
I am sure the six you discarded were nice too, but you are right, 6 other ladies will be delighted to own them.&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag in a great colour, Fim!
> All the bags you posted here are lovely!
> I am sure the six you discarded were nice too, but you are right, 6 other ladies will be delighted to own them.&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



And Minnie was certainly happy to see them go, Mariapia. The fewer bags I own, the more my naughty Minnie will accompany me on my daily rounds!

:lolots:


----------



## Tsundere

My go-to purse for rain is usually my Vera Bradley in Mocha Rouge. Those purses are unstoppable.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> My go-to purse for rain is usually my Vera Bradley in Mocha Rouge. Those purses are unstoppable.



Absolutely! More than any other bags, I see more Vera Bradley's daily at the college where I work. Her bags are attractive, durable, of excellent quality, and a great favorite among students and professors alike.  I'd love to see your Mocha Rouge.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And Minnie was certainly happy to see them go, Mariapia. The fewer bags I own, the more my naughty Minnie will accompany me on my daily rounds!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




I know! She emailed  Jeanne last night:

" I don't know what Mum was up to, today..
She was talking to herself .. saying things like "  this one gotta go....."  or " No way! That one is staying"  " 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...." " exhausting but so refreshing..." 

Very very strange behaviour, Jeanne...&#128551;
What was she talking about?

Dad just said " something good for you will come out of this, Minnie..Your Mum told me that Saturday morning we are going to the Christmas market to get a pickle....Just the three of us...."

Wow! Jeanne! 
Toes and fingers crossed!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know! She emailed  Jeanne last night:
> 
> " I don't know what Mum was up to, today..
> She was talking to herself .. saying things like "  this one gotta go....."  or " No way! That one is staying"  " 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6...." " exhausting but so refreshing..."
> 
> Very very strange behaviour, Jeanne...&#128551;
> What was she talking about?
> 
> Dad just said " something good for you will come out of this, Minnie..Your Mum told me that Saturday morning we are going to the Christmas market to get a pickle....Just the three of us...."
> 
> Wow! Jeanne!
> Toes and fingers crossed!



Don't encourage her, Mariapia. She's already found one of her presents....


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely! More than any other bags, I see more Vera Bradley's daily at the college where I work. Her bags are attractive, durable, of excellent quality, and a great favorite among students and professors alike.  I'd love to see your Mocha Rouge.



They're definitely suuuuuuuuuper popular here as well. It seems everyone has one. 
I've noticed a lot of people also just use their wallets and other accessories but you can't go anywhere without seeing a handful of Vera Bradley SOMETHING. 
I was looking at their website and I didn't even know VB had leather products. :search



Fimpagebag said:


> Don't encourage her, Mariapia. She's already found one of her presents....




Wh....what is that? :o
Is that one of those microbe plushies? 
..or a plush being with its mouth tied up as a hostage..


Edit:
OH ITS THE SCUM ONE! I think those plushies are so insanely cute.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> They're definitely suuuuuuuuuper popular here as well. It seems everyone has one.
> I've noticed a lot of people also just use their wallets and other accessories but you can't go anywhere without seeing a handful of Vera Bradley SOMETHING.
> I was looking at their website and I didn't even know VB had leather products. :search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wh....what is that? :o
> Is that one of those microbe plushies?
> ..or a plush being with its mouth tied up as a hostage..
> 
> 
> Edit:
> OH ITS THE SCUM ONE! I think those plushies are so insanely cute.



*Good job, Tsundere!* Yes, it's Scum. Microbiology is one of my specialities and I couldn't resist when I saw this particular plushie. Do you have a favorite?


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> *Good job, Tsundere!* Yes, it's Scum. Microbiology is one of my specialities and I couldn't resist when I saw this particular plushie. Do you have a favorite?



I haven't seen the plushies. Cute.

I really like these ties & scarves, printed with infectious diseases--
http://whatdidyoubringme.homestead.com/files/neckties/infectiousawareables.htm

Had a good sort-out for charity, also. It's a good time to do. Congrats on yours, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> I haven't seen the plushies. Cute.
> 
> I really like these ties & scarves, printed with infectious diseases--
> http://whatdidyoubringme.homestead.com/files/neckties/infectiousawareables.htm
> 
> Had a good sort-out for charity, also. It's a good time to do. Congrats on yours, Fim.



Love the E. coli scarf, Remainsilly. You are definitely Pinch Purse Island's *scarf whisperer!* Congrats on your sort-out as well.  And you're right. It's the best time of year for it.


----------



## Tsundere

I love the Neurons and the Ovum. Way too cute! 
I should get the two Neurons for my moms office. 

Those scarves and ties are something I'd hope a professor wears!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoi everybody!
I googled the plushies and the scarves right away and they are so funny. They would make perfect gifts for my friends from pharmacy. 
*Fimpagebag*, you did a great job in counting and donating your bags. I have never ever counted my bags. Never ever. Because I'm scared I might faint.  Therefore I store them away in different places. Some in the closet, some in huge suitcase under the bed and some (the ones I use at the moment) are spread out in the guest room. I guess, I own about 20-30 bags. One I will donate for sure. Another one I might give away to a colleague, if I'm not to embarrassed about the condition of the bag, as it is well used. The rest I'm trying to use until they fall apart. Perhaps I will go through my closet during the holidays in order to find some bags I can let go... puh.


----------



## Ludmilla

As I ran over from the pharmacy department to the literature department, I want to add a bookworm.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As I ran over from the pharmacy department to the literature department, I want to add a bookworm.



Too funny, Ludmilla! Are things slowing down at your University? It's finals week at the college where I work. As soon as they're done with their exams, *whoosh* our students are out the door on their way home for the holidays. This year it's rain instead of snow, but nothing can dampen their spirits. Like the microbe plushies, ties, and scarves, their holiday cheer is infectious!


----------



## Fimpagebag

:santawave: It's *"Where is Santa?" Wednesday * on Pinch Purse Island. With only a week to go before Christmas Eve, rumor has it that Santa routinely takes a break from the hustle and bustle of the North Pole for a much needed day off...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Too funny, Ludmilla! Are things slowing down at your University? It's finals week at the college where I work. As soon as they're done with their exams, *whoosh* our students are out the door on their way home for the holidays. This year it's rain instead of snow, but nothing can dampen their spirits. Like the microbe plushies, ties, and scarves, their holiday cheer is infectious!



With today three more days to go... and I'm sooooo happy about that. I will be out of office until 12.01. :rockettes:
Since yesterday things are slowing down. We did the room booking for the summer semester yesterday. This was buzzy. Tomorrow will be the Christmas party of our department. On Friday only the persons with fulltime jobs (including me) will be present. Students will be gone more or less tomorrow. Yes, their holiday cheer is infectious. But sadly my department is far from the city center. It would be much more festive with all the Christmas lights and markets of the center.


----------



## Tsundere

Our campus is filled with people that look exhausted. 
My semester is over but some people have a day or two left. 

...zombie tired is a good way to describe a lot of students...






Awwww! Creepy things can look so cute. 
I wish I had a bunch of these to gift to professors.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Yikes! That's one scary pic, Tsundere!


----------



## Tsundere

That's how everyone looks! :giggles:
Well..minus the fake blood. The dark circles under the eyes, people in pajamas with crazy hair... people asleep in chairs..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> That's how everyone looks! :giggles:
> Well..minus the fake blood. The dark circles under the eyes, people in pajamas with crazy hair... people asleep in chairs..



Poor things! What a grueling semester it must have been for everyone. I hope you'll be able to relax and recharge during the break, Tsundere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tsundere said:


> Our campus is filled with people that look exhausted.
> My semester is over but some people have a day or two left.
> 
> ...zombie tired is a good way to describe a lot of students...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww! Creepy things can look so cute.
> I wish I had a bunch of these to gift to professors.




Our students take their exams at the end of January. They are still quite healthy.


----------



## Tsundere

Really? Our semester ends this week and the new semester begins in January. It really feels like a short amount of time in between semesters. I'm definitely going to choose my classes early this time around, as I was stuck with a professor I had to drop last semester. 

Not sure why, but this semester felt dreadful for my partner and I. I usually enjoy school but this... Was something. 

Maybe all the new pretty Christmas things will make me feel extra fabulous to conquer the next semester. 
It's odd how much I enjoy dressing up to go out ehehehe.


----------



## Tsundere

That's how everyone looks! :giggles:
Well..minus the fake blood. The dark circles under the eyes, people in pajamas with crazy hair... people asleep in chairs..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> Really? Our semester ends this week and the new semester begins in January. It really feels like a short amount of time in between semesters. I'm definitely going to choose my classes early this time around, as I was stuck with a professor I had to drop last semester.
> 
> Not sure why, but this semester felt dreadful for my partner and I. I usually enjoy school but this... Was something.
> 
> Maybe all the new pretty Christmas things will make me feel extra fabulous to conquer the next semester.
> It's odd how much I enjoy dressing up to go out ehehehe.



It's not odd at all, Tsundere. It does everyone some good to "kick up their heels" and have some fun. Especially at this time of year. 

:snowballs:


----------



## Tsundere

That's true! If you look fabulous, you'll feel fabulous. I've dreaded going places but I try to look my best and it really makes you feel like you're going to conquer the day. 

The world is your catwalk.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> As I ran over from the pharmacy department to the literature department, I want to add a bookworm.



I have this guy on my desk! I love these giant microbes.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> :santawave:
> 
> It's *'Tis the Season* *Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. In keeping with the season (and still somewhat shell shocked after realizing I owned 30 bags) I spent last evening (sans ipad and tpf) going through my bags and setting aside the ones I have to make a conscious decision (force myself) to wear. Not surprisingly they were all either *impulse purchases* or *"compensatory picks*" in lieu of similar bags that were not (and still aren't) within my budget. Packing up the six along with a few other items in my annual Christmas donation to the local Goodwill, I know that these bags will be far more appreciated by whoever ends up buying them. As for me, my two dozen bags remaining will see me through every season/occasion. and I'll truly enjoy wearing them. Hopefully I've learned my lesson. But that remains to be seen...



That is most generous of you. I need to do this with my shoes & clothing. I've been following the Cleaning out the Closet thread and it's helped me get started.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> That is most generous of you. I need to do this with my shoes & clothing. I've been following the Cleaning out the Closet thread and it's helped me get started.



Thank you. Misskris. I found it oddly cathartic. Revisiting past lapses in judgement hopefully will prevent me from repeating the same mistakes. The bags I donated were all in nearly new condition, barely if rarely worn. From there I have entered my second phase.

*Not* changing my bag every day. That may not seem like a big thing, but it helps me put my bags in perspective. Of the 24 bags I have 9 are best suited for Spring/Summer. Which leaves me with 15 bags to cycle through Fall/Winter. Of the 15 there are at least 3 or 4 that are more suitable for *dress*  rather than *schlep.*

It's definitely proving to be a work in progress!

:giggles:


----------



## Tsundere

Cleaning out the closet feels really good. You then get a nice picture of what items really are worth keeping and maybe find a few pieces that were unintentionally underused. Not to mention, those who need it will have the opportunity of new clothing! 
Big clothing donations and toys for tots are almost like its own little holiday in our home.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> Cleaning out the closet feels really good. You then get a nice picture of what items really are worth keeping and maybe find a few pieces that were unintentionally underused. Not to mention, those who need it will have the opportunity of new clothing!
> *Big clothing donations and toys for tots are almost like its own little holiday in our home. *



What a wonderful heartwarming home you have, Tsundere.  Alight with generosity and filled to overflowing with Christmas spirit!

:xtree:


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!&#128512;
Wonderful posts&#128077;
I am  so happy to be on Pinch Purse Island with you all. So much kindness and sensitiveness here. &#10084;&#65039;
I have not bought anything new yet....Just focusing on my Christmas presents.
Shops will be opened on Sunday, fortunately...
Last minute shopping is often the best...&#127801;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!&#128512;
> *Wonderful posts&#128077;
> I am  so happy to be on Pinch Purse Island with you all. So much kindness and sensitiveness here. &#10084;&#65039;*
> I have not bought anything new yet....Just focusing on my Christmas presents.
> Shops will be opened on Sunday, fortunately...
> Last minute shopping is often the best...&#127801;



So true, Mariapia! 

I have to do some Christmas shopping, too. Perhaps on Monday...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!&#128512;
> Wonderful posts&#128077;
> I am  so happy to be on Pinch Purse Island with you all. So much kindness and sensitiveness here. &#10084;&#65039;
> I have not bought anything new yet....Just focusing on my Christmas presents.
> Shops will be opened on Sunday, fortunately...
> Last minute shopping is often the best...&#127801;



And Pinch Purse Island wouldn't be here without you, Mariapia.Without your contributions, this thread would've dwindled and disappeared weeks ago.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*'Tis the week before Christmas* here on *Pinch Purse Island,*

Where last night *Santa* was buying everyone drinks at the *Mackerel.*

After his fifth or sixth *rum toddy* (not that anyone was counting)

He let us into *a secret* now known only on Pinch Purse Island.

We all know* he's married,* that goes without saying,

But what we didn't know was that he and *Mrs. Claus* had produced *an** offspring. *

So on *Christmas Eve night* (during his travels) *Dad* will be at the reins

While *Santa Junior* does the heavy lifting.

And *though** some may not be happy* with this break in tradition,

I have no problem with this particular Santa *sliding down my chimney!

:xtree:
*


----------



## Tsundere

Oh my :giggles:


----------



## RochRumRunner

A little eye candy in my stocking. 
Yummy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Last minute shopping is often the best...&#127801;[/B]



I agree, Mariapia! So often the shops bring out last minute items they didn't have earlier. Last year I found festive "lotion socks." I had never seen them before and my DD loved them! I haven't seen them again as yet. But I'm hoping I'll find them "last minute."

:giggles:


----------



## Tsundere

I've seen lotion socks before! So soft that its not even funny. 
It feels just as nice when you warm up soft socks and slip them on over freshly lotioned feet. Aaah...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> I've seen lotion socks before! So soft that its not even funny.
> It feels just as nice when you warm up soft socks and slip them on over freshly lotioned feet. Aaah...



Hooray! Someone else who knows about lotion socks! Most people I know have never heard of them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! Someone else who knows about lotion socks! Most people I know have never heard of them.




I know them, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Just returned from work and there was a huge parcel from Italy waiting for me. My sister, who will be there during the Holidays, treats herself with a furry Postina from Zanellato. I KNOW there is something for me in it, too. Now I'm eyeing the parcel...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just returned from work and there was a huge parcel from Italy waiting for me. My sister, who will be there during the Holidays, treats herself with a furry Postina from Zanellato. I KNOW there is something for me in it, too. Now I'm eyeing the parcel...




Wow! That's great, Ludmilla! If I received a  huge parcel from Italy, I would try to find infra red glasses or something of the kind to know what is inside...&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! Someone else who knows about lotion socks! Most people I know have never heard of them.




I have never heard of lotion socks, Fim! &#128563;

I have never heard of Santa's son either but he can come any time......&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> I've seen lotion socks before! So soft that its not even funny.
> It feels just as nice when you warm up soft socks and slip them on over freshly lotioned feet. Aaah...




What happens when you wash them, Tsundere? Is the lotion permanent?&#128543;


----------



## elisian

Hi everyone! Just randomly waving hi; haven't been much on TPF.  I have been busting out this little $30 leather envelope clutch quite a bit on nights out, though -- it's an unbranded piece from Ethiopia. I love it!




Now if only I could be more budget conscious with my drinks...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just returned from work and there was a huge parcel from Italy waiting for me. My sister, who will be there during the Holidays, treats herself with a furry Postina from Zanellato. I KNOW there is something for me in it, too. Now I'm eyeing the parcel...



Ooooh! I admire your restraint, Ludmilla! I don't know that I would be able to resist taking the teensiest peek!

resents


----------



## Fimpagebag

:lolots:





Mariapia said:


> I have never heard of lotion socks, Fim! &#128563;
> 
> I have never heard of Santa's son either but he can come any time......&#128521;&#128521;



^
:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Hi everyone! Just randomly waving hi; haven't been much on TPF.  I have been busting out this little $30 leather envelope clutch quite a bit on nights out, though -- it's an unbranded piece from Ethiopia. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2836437
> 
> 
> Now if only I could be more budget conscious with my drinks...



Love the clutch, Elisian! Glad to know you're having fun!


----------



## Mariapia

elisian said:


> Hi everyone! Just randomly waving hi; haven't been much on TPF.  I have been busting out this little $30 leather envelope clutch quite a bit on nights out, though -- it's an unbranded piece from Ethiopia. I love it!
> 
> View attachment 2836437
> 
> 
> Now if only I could be more budget conscious with my drinks...




What a lovely bag, Elisian!
And what a great souvenir of Ethiopia!&#128077;


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> What happens when you wash them, Tsundere? Is the lotion permanent?&#55357;&#56863;



Not quite. 
The softness remains for a while, though. "Lotion" socks tend to remain more soft than my other ones of similar material. I want a drawer filled with fuzzy socks 

Oh found this!
http://health.howstuffworks.com/skin-care/moisturizing/products/moisturizing-socks1.htm
Hand washing seems to be what keeps them nice and...lotion-y~


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What happens when you wash them, Tsundere? Is the lotion permanent?&#128543;




Just adding my proverbial two cents,Mariapia. The lotion socks I purchased for my DD were made of a soft cushy aloe impregnated fabric and were washable.


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Not quite.
> The softness remains for a while, though. "Lotion" socks tend to remain more soft than my other ones of similar material. I want a drawer filled with fuzzy socks
> 
> Oh found this!
> http://health.howstuffworks.com/skin-care/moisturizing/products/moisturizing-socks1.htm
> Hand washing seems to be what keeps them nice and...lotion-y~




Thank you, Tsundere! Now I know everything about lotion socks! &#128099;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just adding my proverbial two cents,Mariapia. The lotion socks I purchased for my DD were made of a soft cushy aloe impregnated fabric and were washable.




My father is a fan of aloe , Fim. I will try to find him a pair.
See.... I am becoming a specialist in lotion socks, thanks to you all.&#128521;


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tsundere! Now I know everything about lotion socks! &#55357;&#56419;




Time to get yourself a pair!... Or six.....
....they're really wonderful. :giggles:

Really don't like not being able to do anything for my purse since the leather conditioner hasn't arrived. Aaagghhh. 
Poor thing reminds me of an injured dog.


----------



## Fimpagebag

:snowballs: It's *Festive Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With a busy bustling weekend ahead of us all, what shortcuts will you take?

 With last minute shopping in the morning and a hair appointment later today, I'll opt out of making supper and buy dinner instead. Anyone else taking the easy way out today?

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> :snowballs: It's *Festive Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With a busy bustling weekend ahead of us all, what shortcuts will you take?
> 
> 
> 
> With last minute shopping in the morning and a hair appointment later today, I'll opt out of making supper and buy dinner instead. Anyone else taking the easy way out today?
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Yes, definately! After escaping the office and waiting for the train to set off, I will go to the Christmas Market with my mother today. I'm quite excited. After that, I think, I will go to bed early and sleep as long as possible.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, definately! After escaping the office and waiting for the train to set off, I will go to the Christmas Market with my mother today. I'm quite excited. After that, I think, I will go to bed early and sleep as long as possible.



Sounds like a great day, Ludmilla. Especially the part about *early to bed!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Before I leave on my appointed rounds, it's time to choose my *Hair Salon Handbag.* While nothing untoward has ever happened to one of my bags at the hair salon, there's an awful lot that *can.* Complicating matters is that my DD and I will be going out afterwards to our favorite restaurant for a Fish Fry. So, with all of that, I've decided to carry my *London Fog Suffolk Dome Satchel.* it's not leather, was bought on sale, and won't break my heart if something happens.

Wish her luck!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Before I leave on my pointed rounds, it's time to choose my *Hair Salon Handbag.* While nothing untoward has ever happened to one of my bags at the hair salon, there's an awful lot that *can.* Complicating matters is that my DD and I will be going out afterwards to our favorite restaurant for a Fish Fry. so with all of that, I've decided to carry my *London Fog Suffolk Dome Satchel.* it's not leather, was bought on sale, and won't break my heart if something happens.
> 
> Wish her luck!



Good luck!

I usually stuff money into my pocket, for hairstylist, then lock bag in car trunk/boot. Risk declines to zero.
Guess I have trust issues near chemicals & pointy scissors.

Ludmilla: how you aren't tearing into the box from Italy is amazing. I'd have opened it immediately, with giggles & happy screaming.
Guess I have patience issues, near Christmas. 
Add them to my long list...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Before I leave on my appointed rounds, it's time to choose my *Hair Salon Handbag.* While nothing untoward has ever happened to one of my bags at the hair salon, there's an awful lot that *can.* Complicating matters is that my DD and I will be going out afterwards to our favorite restaurant for a Fish Fry. So, with all of that, I've decided to carry my *London Fog Suffolk Dome Satchel.* it's not leather, was bought on sale, and won't break my heart if something happens.
> 
> Wish her luck!




Everything will be fine, Fim! 
You have chosen the right bag. Absolutely nothing can happen to your lovely London Fog Satchel!&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Time to get yourself a pair!... Or six.....
> ....they're really wonderful. :giggles:
> 
> Really don't like not being able to do anything for my purse since the leather conditioner hasn't arrived. Aaagghhh.
> Poor thing reminds me of an injured dog.




What leather conditioner did you order, Tsundere?


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> What leather conditioner did you order, Tsundere?



Just some Apple conditioner and Apple Garde. I can't use it on most parts of my new-to-me bag, but the patent covering on the leather inside the chain strap has worn out and it's way too dry. I'm afraid of using it until I can moisturize it a bit. It's so cracked that I worry it'll just snap in the chain if I wear it out. Hopefully it's here tomorrow but who knows with it being so close to Christmas!


Lovely London Fog purse... Ooooh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Everything will be fine, Fim!
> You have chosen the right bag. Absolutely nothing can happen to your lovely London Fog Satchel!&#128077;



You're right, Mariapia. She sailed through without a qualm. I'm finding that the less I fret about my bags, the more I enjoy them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Good luck!
> 
> I usually stuff money into my pocket, for hairstylist, then lock bag in car trunk/boot. Risk declines to zero.
> *Guess I have trust issues near chemicals & pointy scissors..*.



Those aren't trust issues, Remainsilly. That's just plain old common sense!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Before I leave on my appointed rounds, it's time to choose my *Hair Salon Handbag.* While nothing untoward has ever happened to one of my bags at the hair salon, there's an awful lot that *can.* Complicating matters is that my DD and I will be going out afterwards to our favorite restaurant for a Fish Fry. So, with all of that, I've decided to carry my *London Fog Suffolk Dome Satchel.* it's not leather, was bought on sale, and won't break my heart if something happens.
> 
> Wish her luck!



I understand. I saw a woman with a beautiful oxblood colored Valentino rockstud at the salon the last time I went and I was gobsmacked.


----------



## misskris03

fimpagebag said:


> those aren't trust issues, remainsilly. That's just plain old common sense!



+1


----------



## Tsundere

Hmmm... Anyone know an online store that sells great quality wallets while still allowing me to pinch all the pennies I can fit in my hands? 
I've tried the usual H&M, Zara, Forever 21 type of stores... Anthropologie didn't have anything that stood out.. Everything seems .. Bleh.
Maybe I should go to TJ Maxx/Marshalls. That place is dangerous, though. wahahaha.
Overstock??


----------



## Tuuli35

Tsundere said:


> Hmmm... Anyone know an online store that sells great quality wallets while still allowing me to pinch all the pennies I can fit in my hands?
> 
> I've tried the usual H&M, Zara, Forever 21 type of stores... Anthropologie didn't have anything that stood out.. Everything seems .. Bleh.
> 
> Maybe I should go to TJ Maxx/Marshalls. That place is dangerous, though. wahahaha.
> 
> Overstock??




I like 6pm. Only problem with them is that if you don't like the item then you have to pay for return shipping.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I understand. I saw a woman with a beautiful oxblood colored Valentino rockstud at the salon the last time I went and I was gobsmacked.



Wow! But who knows? Maybe (for her) her Valentino was my London Fog?


:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Deadly Sin Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. According to reports *Envy* has been sighted amidst the hustle and bustle of last minute Christmas shopping. Stay vigilant, Pinch Purse Islanders! Don't allow *Envy* to tempt you into buying another bag for yourself. Remember, you're looking for gifts to give, not receive.

:xtree:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fortunately I might not be tempted by Christmas presents envy. I've texted my sister and told her about "The Parcel From Italy" and she thought it would be important to have a look into it in order to control if the right bags are in it. So I got a little sneak preview of one of my presents already.  I can tell you that my Postina has gold hardware and will fill the red bag hole. It's a beautiful burgundy. Totally content and very happy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Deadly Sin Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. According to reports *Envy* has been sighted amidst the hustle and bustle of last minute Christmas shopping. Stay vigilant, Pinch Purse Islanders! Don't allow *Envy* to tempt you into buying another bag for yourself. Remember, you're looking for gifts to give, not receive.
> 
> 
> 
> :xtree:




Fim, I was about to go shopping for a bag... &#128131;when I read your post...
Fortunately, you are here to put some sense into my silly head.. &#128077;
You are right, of course. I still have gifts to give.&#128515;
I will avoid walking past some shops on my way to my parents' this afternoon &#128549;and do my Christmas shopping tomorrow morning.
In the meantime, here is the well known mantra... I don't need a bag, I don't need a bag, I don't need a bag.. &#128563;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Those aren't trust issues, Remainsilly. That's just plain old common sense!




So true! Just now a lady on the Mulberry subforum tells how her Bayswater was spilled over with red nailpolish at the manicurist. 

Btw. my London Fog bags are my two Le Pliage bags and the GGLs. Nothing can harm them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Fortunately I might not be tempted by Christmas presents envy. I've texted my sister and told her about "The Parcel From Italy" and she thought it would be important to have a look into it in order to control if the right bags are in it. So I got a little sneak preview of one of my presents already.  I can tell you that my Postina has gold hardware and will fill the red bag hole. It's a beautiful burgundy. Totally content and very happy.




Wonderful, Ludmilla! A red Postina! What a great gift from your sister!&#128525;
Don't forget to post pics when you "officially" get it!&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fortunately I might not be tempted by Christmas presents envy. I've texted my sister and told her about "The Parcel From Italy" and she thought it would be important to have a look into it in order to control if the right bags are in it. So I got a little sneak preview of one of my presents already.  I can tell you that my Postina has gold hardware and will fill the red bag hole. It's a beautiful burgundy. Totally content and very happy.



It sounds gorgeous, Ludmilla. Can't wait to see it once you've "officially" opened your present!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I was about to go shopping for a bag... &#128131;when I read your post...
> Fortunately, you are here to put some sense into my silly head.. &#128077;
> You are right, of course. I still have gifts to give.&#128515;
> I will avoid walking past some shops on my way to my parents' this afternoon &#128549;and do my Christmas shopping tomorrow morning.
> In the meantime, here is the well known mantra... I don't need a bag, I don't need a bag, I don't need a bag.. &#128563;



Don't give me too much credit, Mariapia. My post was inspired by my own near fall from grace! I have to resolve *not* to go looking online after seeing another tpf member's reveal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So true! Just now a lady on the Mulberry subforum tells how her Bayswater was spilled over with red nailpolish at the manicurist.
> 
> Btw. my London Fog bags are my two Le Pliage bags and the GGLs. Nothing can harm them.



Good post, Ludmilla! Thanks to you I hopped over to the Mulberry subforum and found not only the post you were referring to, but *Remainsilly's* post about her new Lily.


----------



## remainsilly

Just found your kind comment, in mulberry forum, Fim!
Was hoping you were considering a mulberry bag...

I saw the nail polish chaos post--how awful, heart must be broken. Salon offered to replace bag, which I consider admirable.

Ludmilla: 
Congrats on new red bag! (Knew that box held treasure)
Agree with Mariapia--post pics, when can.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Just found your kind comment, in mulberry forum, Fim!
> Was hoping you were considering a mulberry bag....



I'm afraid my days of buying premier designer handbags like Mulberry are in the past, Remainsilly. So it must *remain* to others to pick up the slack while I enjoy their beautiful Mulberrys vicariously!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks to you all, dear ladies for your lovely comments - without seeing the bag. You were right, Remainsilly, there was definitely a treasure in the box. 

I will post pictures. As soon as possible. The internet is a mess at home and my phone is not so keen on uploading fotos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm afraid my days of buying premier designer handbags like Mulberry are in the past, Remainsilly. So it must *remain* to others to pick up the slack while I enjoy their beautiful Mulberrys vicariously!




I know what you mean, Fimpagebag. My days for buying premier designer handbags have never really come and I simply can't afford them. I have managed to get one and it's not in the dustbag but sitting on my sofa to look at it. I'm debating with myself, if I should save a small sum every month and put away every 2 coin, that crosses my way, to eventually buy some day a second one. But then I think it is so much money and if I'm a little bit mad.  Therefore I do the same like you: I enjoy the many Mulberries of the other ladies. That makes me also very happy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I know what you mean, Fimpagebag. My days for buying premier designer handbags have never really come and I simply can't afford them. I have managed to get one and it's not in the dustbag but sitting on my sofa to look at it. I'm debating with myself, if I should save a small sum every month and put away every 2 coin, that crosses my way, to eventually buy some day a second one. But then I think it is so much money and if I'm a little bit mad.  Therefore I do the same like you: I enjoy the many Mulberries of the other ladies. That makes me also very happy.



And that's why we have Pinch Purse Island, Ludmilla! Not everyone can afford luxury designer handbags. There are so many necessities of life that must come before discretionary spending. Yet, when we do manage to scrimp and save, the choice is so often  to make it stretch as much as we can. But none of this prevents us from being sincerely happy for others here on tpf when they reveal their exquisite bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know what you mean, Fimpagebag. My days for buying premier designer handbags have never really come and I simply can't afford them. I have managed to get one and it's not in the dustbag but sitting on my sofa to look at it. I'm debating with myself, if I should save a small sum every month and put away every 2 coin, that crosses my way, to eventually buy some day a second one. But then I think it is so much money and if I'm a little bit mad.  Therefore I do the same like you: I enjoy the many Mulberries of the other ladies. That makes me also very happy.




A long time ago, Ludmilla, I just did that... 
Save money to buy myself a Burberry trench-coat ....
I put away the change I had in my wallet every day, if I didn't have time to have a coffee  outside or finally didn't buy a magazine or a paper, i put away the money I had not spent . 
After maybe more than two years I finally had the money for the trench coat&#128512; Patience had paid off...
I went to the boutique, tried one on, asked the SA how much it was and when she told me I nearly fainted.. 
There had been price increases I had not known about. 
With the money I had saved I could not buy ANY Burberry trench coat.
I was devastated. The SA was very sorry for me but there was nothing she could do.

Many years later, I found a preowned one but I never wore it.&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And that's why we have Pinch Purse Island, Ludmilla! Not everyone can afford luxury designer handbags. There are so many necessities of life that must come before discretionary spending. Yet, when we do manage to scrimp and save, the choice is so often  to make it stretch as much as we can. But none of this prevents us from being sincerely happy for others here on tpf when they reveal their exquisite bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Very few people can afford luxury designer handbags. In France, most ladies will never spend more than 200 on a bag.
> And 200 is a lot of money that can be spent on something else.
> I rarely see a lady carrying a high end bag.
> Young girls carry Longchamp Le Pliage or faux leather bags. Some carry Michael Kors bags which cost  325  here and that's considered very very expensive.


----------



## Tsundere

Moisturising this very very worn leather is like a surgery....
It's ridiculously gorgeous to see it going from a nearly paper dry and ash brown condition to being plump and black again.


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Moisturising this very very worn leather is like a surgery....
> It's ridiculously gorgeous to see it going from a nearly paper dry and ash brown condition to being plump and black again.




Congratulations, Tsundere! I saw the bag in another thread and you are doing a great job!&#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A long time ago, Ludmilla, I just did that...
> Save money to buy myself a Burberry trench-coat ....
> I put away the change I had in my wallet every day, if I didn't have time to have a coffee  outside or finally didn't buy a magazine or a paper, i put away the money I had not spent .
> After maybe more than two years I finally had the money for the trench coat&#128512; Patience had paid off...
> I went to the boutique, tried one on, asked the SA how much it was and when she told me I nearly fainted..
> There had been price increases I had not known about.
> With the money I had saved I could not buy ANY Burberry trench coat.
> I was devastated. The SA was very sorry for me but there was nothing she could do.
> 
> Many years later, I found a preowned one but I never wore it.&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



Mariapia, your story of the Burberry trench coat reminds me of a very young Fim who loved licking cake batter from a big wooden spoon. "Someday," she told her small self, "when I grow up, I'll have a whole bowl of cake batter to myself!" Sure enough, when she was older, she had that bowl of cake batter. And after several big spoonfuls, she realized that the reality could never equal her anticipation. 

And she never ate cake batter again!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> And that's why we have Pinch Purse Island, Ludmilla! Not everyone can afford luxury designer handbags. There are so many necessities of life that must come before discretionary spending. Yet, when we do manage to scrimp and save, the choice is so often  to make it stretch as much as we can. But none of this prevents us from being sincerely happy for others here on tpf when they reveal their exquisite bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Very few people can afford luxury designer handbags. In France, most ladies will never spend more than 200 on a bag.
> And 200 is a lot of money that can be spent on something else.
> I rarely see a lady carrying a high end bag.
> Young girls carry Longchamp Le Pliage or faux leather bags. Some carry Michael Kors bags which cost  325  here and that's considered very very expensive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mariapia, what a revelation! And such a comfort. No other nationality embodies elegance and style as do the French. So perhaps there's hope for Pinch Purse Islanders after all!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> Moisturising this very very worn leather is like a surgery....
> It's ridiculously gorgeous to see it going from a nearly paper dry and ash brown condition to being plump and black again.



Tsundere, you're doing a magnificent job! Your lovely bag is coming back to life with your careful painstaking effort. Keep up the great work!


----------



## Tsundere

Thank you guys! 
I just keep going back in my head to the same thought, who would abuse a bag this badly?
It's not just _any_ bag.... But maybe to them it was and they just used it every day until it ended up like this. It's just heartbreaking. I'm now SMOTHERING the dry leather and it looks to be responding.

 My SO thinks I'm crazy but hey. 
I probably look crazy, to be honest....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, your story of the Burberry trench coat reminds me of a very young Fim who loved licking cake batter from a big wooden spoon. "Someday," she told her small self, "when I grow up, I'll have a whole bowl of cake batter to myself!" Sure enough, when she was older, she had that bowl of cake batter. And after several big spoonfuls, she realized that the reality could never equal her anticipation.
> 
> 
> 
> And she never ate cake batter again!




Exactly what happened to me with the cake batter, Fim ! I was telling my mother about it a few days ago. Such a lovely memory. 
My brother and I used to drink the last drops of Cointreau when we cleared the table after a celebration dinner. And of course we had to do that on the sly, but  we swore that  when we grew up we we would buy hundreds of bottles! 
I never drink Cointreau and neither does he!&#128516;


----------



## Tsundere

I still love batter like Iwhen I was a child..


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Thank you guys!
> I just keep going back in my head to the same thought, who would abuse a bag this badly?
> It's not just _any_ bag.... But maybe to them it was and they just used it every day until it ended up like this. It's just heartbreaking. I'm now SMOTHERING the dry leather and it looks to be responding.
> 
> My SO thinks I'm crazy but hey.
> I probably look crazy, to be honest....




No, you are not crazy at all, Tsundere, you just want to bring your bag to life and you are successful! Bravo, bravo, bravo!
About two months ago, I went to a consignment store and saw a white high end designer bag which was in an awful state. All the piping  was severely damaged, there were ink stains everywhere inside....terrible sight!
It was cheap but I don't think I could restore it.
Unfortunately!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mariapia, what a revelation! And such a comfort. No other nationality embodies elegance and style as do the French. So perhaps there's hope for Pinch Purse Islanders after all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Fim! Any lady can be elegant without wearing designer clothes or bags.
> Elegance has nothing to do with money.&#128512;
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Fim! Any lady can be elegant without wearing designer clothes or bags.
> Elegance has nothing to do with money.&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed! Élan comes from within. If you carry yourself with assurance, then others will only admire. Or duck, as the case may be!
> 
> :lolots:
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Exactly what happened to me with the cake batter, Fim ! I was telling my mother about it a few days ago. Such a lovely memory.
> My brother and I used to drink the last drops of Cointreau when we cleared the table after a celebration dinner. And of course we had to do that on the sly, but  we swore that  when we grew up we we would buy hundreds of bottles!
> I never drink Cointreau and neither does he!&#128516;



I love this, Mariapia! Your story about you and your brother and the little sips of Cointreau is the perfect analogy for why I so enjoy the reveals here on tpf.


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> No, you are not crazy at all, Tsundere, you just want to bring your bag to life and you are successful! Bravo, bravo, bravo!
> About two months ago, I went to a consignment store and saw a white high end designer bag which was in an awful state. All the piping  was severely damaged, there were ink stains everywhere inside....terrible sight!
> It was cheap but I don't think I could restore it.
> Unfortunately!


The ink stains would have scared me but I know someone who could fix that up!  Assuming it wasn't shiny or exotic... Unfortunately they can't do too much for patent which is why I ended up taking it into my own hands. I can't make it perfect but hey! 

Yeah, my mom thinks it's awesome I did it and doesn't think it's crazy.  She knows I like taking things into my own hands and trying something new. 
I moisturized her driving gloves and winter clogs because I'm like a child with this bottle of stuff ahahahaha!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, Fim! Any lady can be elegant without wearing designer clothes or bags.
> Elegance has nothing to do with money.&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> "Fashion can be bought. Style one must possess."
> --Edna Woolman Chase (American editor & fashion journalist)
Click to expand...


----------



## Tsundere

remainsilly said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> "Fashion can be bought. Style one must possess."
> --Edna Woolman Chase (American editor & fashion journalist)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a fantastic quote! My mother refuses to spend more than $60 on a handbag but uses it on her clothing which works for both her profession and when she goes out to  do whatever (a nice trouser, pointed heels, fitted tweed jacket). She always look great, I don't think it should have to cost a lot by any means. Most of my favourite pieces were inexpensive and from places like H&M and F21, my favourite sweater was hidden in the sale section of Anthropologie and had been marked down several times because no one could probably find it!  Just have to watch for something made well, which can be found at those "fast fashion" stores, or just something like Macy's, Nordstrom, Overstock, or Amazon.
Click to expand...


----------



## Ludmilla

Your stories are so cheering up. I know, that you cannot buy style, but I have such a weak spot for postman locks and Mulberry trees. &#128540; I would be the happiest bunny, if they were not to be found on premier designer bags. &#128516;

Mariapia, your story about the Burberry coat sounds familiar. It's terrible to finally have the money and  the price has gone up. &#128530;

I like all the memories from childhood. Sometimes we grow out of our dreams... It's growing up, I guess.

Tsundere, I have missed which bag you have bought-sorry. But I adore how you are working in it. I'm a great fan of rescueing old things and make them nice again. I do this with clothes my sister doesn't want anymore. Please show us fotos!


----------



## Ludmilla

The internet or my phone has eaten my other post of today... Perhaps it will show up later?!

Nevertheless I need a little resolve from my fellow islanders. I will go to the big city tomorrow. For final shopping and straying around. I want to visit the brand new Longchamp flagshipstore, because I like shiny new stores. Now my ugly shopping demon is stirred up and tries to persuade me to buy a Le Pliage with crossbody option. This demon is a nasty little guy. &#128545;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Merry, merry, quite contrary...*it's Shopping Bug Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. Be careful not to get bitten during the hustle and bustle of last minute Christmas shopping. Stick to your list whenever possible. If the stores don't have what you're looking for, opt for a gift card rather than uncertainty.  

happy shopping,


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The internet or my phone has eaten my other post of today... Perhaps it will show up later?!
> 
> Nevertheless I need a little resolve from my fellow islanders. I will go to the big city tomorrow. For final shopping and straying around. I want to visit the brand new Longchamp flagshipstore, because I like shiny new stores. Now my ugly shopping demon is stirred up and tries to persuade me to buy a Le Pliage with crossbody option. This demon is a nasty little guy. &#128545;




I don't know about Germany, Ludmilla, but there will be sales around January 6 th in France.
If I were you, I would wait and try to find the Le Pliage on sale . Either from the boutique or from their website.... 
And...  Don' t forget that on Christmas Day you will carry your lovely Postina..  That alone should help you wait..&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Merry, merry, quite contrary...*it's Shopping Bug Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. Be careful not to get bitten during the hustle and bustle of last minute Christmas shopping. Stick to your list whenever possible. If the stores don't have what you're looking for, opt for a gift card rather than uncertainty.
> 
> 
> 
> happy shopping,




Hi Fim!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I am back from the stores!
I found a Navy blue cashmere Vneck pullover for my father! 
30% off today only&#128512;
And a Made in France small upcycled leather coin purse for my neighbour.
I ordered a pair of jeans  from Yoox for my husband . I should get it before Christmas.
There are few men's shops where I live. .. &#128545;
I still have to find something for my best friend who is coming from Paris on the 23 rd and for my mother. 
I am on a roll....&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't know about Germany, Ludmilla, but there will be sales around January 6 th in France.
> If I were you, I would wait and try to find the Le Pliage on sale . Either from the boutique or from their website....
> And...  Don' t forget that on Christmas Day you will carry your lovely Postina..  That alone should help you wait..&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;




Yes, you're right. &#128522; I'm trying to tell Ugly Demon to be not so greedy. He is a Jack-in-the-box. As soon as there is a new bag showing up, he jumps out and wants yet another. He won't get it. I'm already quite determined. But what do you think about the many shop openings of Longchamp and the Alexa Chung promotion? Will these lead to a price increase sooner or later?

Congrats for your shopping! You are on a roll &#128516;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi Fim!&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
> I am back from the stores!
> I found a Navy blue cashmere Vneck pullover for my father!
> 30% off today only&#55357;&#56832;
> And a Made in France small upcycled leather coin purse for my neighbour.
> I ordered a pair of jeans  from Yoox for my husband . I should get it before Christmas.
> There are few men's shops where I live. .. &#55357;&#56865;
> I still have to find something for my best friend who is coming from Paris on the 23 rd and for my mother.
> *I am on a roll...*.&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;



You most certainly are, Mariapia! All the gifts you've bought are sure to delight their lucky recipients. Well done!    

(on another note, I cobbled together a bag charm for Minnie. It's a small padlock with a broken link of an old bracelet glued on it. Hopefully she won't realize it's one of her Mom's craft projects!).    :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The internet or my phone has eaten my other post of today... Perhaps it will show up later?!
> 
> Nevertheless I need a little resolve from my fellow islanders. I will go to the big city tomorrow. For final shopping and straying around. I want to visit the brand new Longchamp flagshipstore, because I like shiny new stores. Now my ugly shopping demon is stirred up and tries to persuade me to buy a Le Pliage with crossbody option. This demon is a nasty little guy. &#128545;



Don't be too hard on yourself, Ludmilla. We all have our naughty bag demons! With two dozen bags to my name, I certainly don't need another. But my evil little bag demon keeps whispering in my ear that it can't hurt to _just look._ 

Like I haven't heard that before! Resisting the urge to _"just see what's out there" _ I'm making a big pot of spaghetti sauce rather than check out eBay or any of my favorite retailers online. If that doesn't work, there's always football!

Stay strong...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag, this little padlock is lovely! Do you think Minnie would mind lending it to me to keep Ugly Jack in his box? 

Yes, avoiding temptation is surely the best thing to do...


----------



## Ludmilla

Ugly Jack vs. Milla:
"Hooray!", he screams, "we're going to buy a new bag."
"No, sweetie, we're not. In 3days we're getting a new bag anyway."
"But that's a present. They don't count."
"Have a look in our crammed closet. They do count."
"But we can fold this one. It needs no space at all. And it will be the last bag I ever want."
"Ha! This I've heard a 100 times. What happend after Lexy? We've bought 2 more bags."
"But they were souvenirs from Italy. Souvenirs don't count. And they look like Bayswaters. We love them. And we would love the Le Pliage, too. It is so lightweight. Think of your hurting back! It's medcine, not a bag."
"We don't like the silver hardware too much."
"But the horse is still stamped on it."
"Now you're getting childish, Ugly Jack. Shut up."


----------



## Tsundere

Eeeeeeee!!! Woke up and my conditioner-soaked bag had eaten it all overnight. The once rough and almost cracking leather has become a nice dark black shade and looks very plump. Did one last coat around the edges for now. I couldn't be happier considering what a steal she was. 
I'm more worried about trying to clean the interior.... Maybe I'll go ghetto and use a lint roller sheet to take off the flakes of leather that are falling off. I don't want to have them falling all over my stuff. 


Resisting purchases today! No buying!!!
Unless it's a wallet.............


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ugly Jack vs. Milla:
> "Hooray!", he screams, "we're going to buy a new bag."
> "No, sweetie, we're not. In 3days we're getting a new bag anyway."
> "But that's a present. They don't count."
> "Have a look in our crammed closet. They do count."
> "But we can fold this one. It needs no space at all. And it will be the last bag I ever want."
> "Ha! This I've heard a 100 times. What happend after Lexy? We've bought 2 more bags."
> "But they were souvenirs from Italy. Souvenirs don't count. And they look like Bayswaters. We love them. And we would love the Le Pliage, too. It is so lightweight. Think of your hurting back! It's medcine, not a bag."
> "We don't like the silver hardware too much."
> "But the horse is still stamped on it."
> "Now you're getting childish, Ugly Jack. Shut up."



^^  

Too funny, Ludmilla! I can just see you arguing with your little demon!  I don't know if Minnie's padlock could keep him locked away! He looks feisty!   :lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> Eeeeeeee!!! Woke up and my conditioner-soaked bag had eaten it all overnight. The once rough and almost cracking leather has become a nice dark black shade and looks very plump. Did one last coat around the edges for now. I couldn't be happier considering what a steal she was.
> I'm more worried about trying to clean the interior.... Maybe I'll go ghetto and use a lint roller sheet to take off the flakes of leather that are falling off. I don't want to have them falling all over my stuff.
> 
> 
> Resisting purchases today! No buying!!!
> Unless it's a wallet.............



Great work, Tsundere! Can hardly wait to see the results!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Too funny, Ludmilla! I can just see you arguing with your little demon!  I don't know if Minnie's padlock could keep him locked away! He looks feisty!   :lolots:




Yes, that's Ugly Jack. Green with bag envy


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great work, Tsundere! Can hardly wait to see the results!




+1 . That's amazing.


----------



## Tsundere

I'll show her off when she's done! 
Not sure how long that will take.......


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You most certainly are, Mariapia! All the gifts you've bought are sure to delight their lucky recipients. Well done!
> 
> (on another note, I cobbled together a bag charm for Minnie. It's a small padlock with a broken link of an old bracelet glued on it. Hopefully she won't realize it's one of her Mom's craft projects!).    :giggles:




You are very talented, Fim! Congratulations on your charm!&#128077;&#128077;
Minnie will be delighted and I can hear Jeanne telling me she wants the same padlock, now!
This girl is driving me crazy! &#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, you're right. &#128522; I'm trying to tell Ugly Demon to be not so greedy. He is a Jack-in-the-box. As soon as there is a new bag showing up, he jumps out and wants yet another. He won't get it. I'm already quite determined. But what do you think about the many shop openings of Longchamp and the Alexa Chung promotion? Will these lead to a price increase sooner or later?
> 
> Congrats for your shopping! You are on a roll &#128516;




" If I got rid of my demons , I would also lose my angels "
Tennessee Williams.

So true, Ludmilla, so true&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> I'll show her off when she's done!
> 
> Not sure how long that will take.......




Please do, Tsundere! Before and after pictures  like in the beauty magazines.
We just can't wait!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, you're right. &#128522; I'm trying to tell Ugly Demon to be not so greedy. He is a Jack-in-the-box. As soon as there is a new bag showing up, he jumps out and wants yet another. He won't get it. I'm already quite determined. But what do you think about the many shop openings of Longchamp and the Alexa Chung promotion? Will these lead to a price increase sooner or later?
> 
> Congrats for your shopping! You are on a roll &#128516;




Longchamp has already increased their prices, Ludmilla. I think you will be safe.&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are very talented, Fim! Congratulations on your charm!&#128077;&#128077;
> Minnie will be delighted and I can hear Jeanne telling me she wants the same padlock, now!
> This girl is driving me crazy! &#128563;



Thank you, Mariapia. As they say,"necessity is the mother of invention." As for our two incorrigible girls, Minnie insists on being out more (like Jeanne) and has commandeered the zebra family as an early Christmas present!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. As they say,"necessity is the mother of invention." As for our two incorrigible girls, Minnie insists on being out more (like Jeanne) and has commandeered the zebra family as an early Christmas present!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I love the zebra  family! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love the zebra  family! &#128525;



Thank you, Mariapia. They're another one of my craft projects. Total cost, literally just a few pennies. 

:giggles:


----------



## Tsundere

Cute little zebras!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. They're another one of my craft projects. Total cost, literally just a few pennies.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I would like to be able to make something unique too. I am going to think about a bag charm.....but I am not very optimistic. Not only will  I need to find the design but I will also have to make the object....and that will be the most difficult task....&#128543;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I would like to be able to make something unique too. I am going to think about a bag charm.....but I am not very optimistic. Not only will  I need to find the design but I will also have to make the object....and that will be the most difficult task....&#55357;&#56863;



I don't think you give yourself enough credit, Mariapia. I love your reimagined bag charms. It takes a creative soul to see their potential as you did. In fact, Minnie has you to thank for her padlock. I never would have thought of it if it hadn't been for your efforts.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> So true! Just now a lady on the Mulberry subforum tells how her Bayswater was spilled over with red nailpolish at the manicurist.
> 
> Btw. my London Fog bags are my two Le Pliage bags and the GGLs. Nothing can harm them.



Yikes! I'd start weeping on the spot.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> The internet or my phone has eaten my other post of today... Perhaps it will show up later?!
> 
> Nevertheless I need a little resolve from my fellow islanders. I will go to the big city tomorrow. For final shopping and straying around. I want to visit the brand new Longchamp flagshipstore, because I like shiny new stores. Now my ugly shopping demon is stirred up and tries to persuade me to buy a Le Pliage with crossbody option. This demon is a nasty little guy. &#128545;



Stay strong, Ludmilla. I know how you feel. I hear the siren call of a preloved Marc Jacobs bag I've been eyeing for months on ebay and the price has finally dropped....


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ugly Jack vs. Milla:
> "Hooray!", he screams, "we're going to buy a new bag."
> "No, sweetie, we're not. In 3days we're getting a new bag anyway."
> "But that's a present. They don't count."
> "Have a look in our crammed closet. They do count."
> "But we can fold this one. It needs no space at all. And it will be the last bag I ever want."
> "Ha! This I've heard a 100 times. What happend after Lexy? We've bought 2 more bags."
> "But they were souvenirs from Italy. Souvenirs don't count. And they look like Bayswaters. We love them. And we would love the Le Pliage, too. It is so lightweight. Think of your hurting back! It's medcine, not a bag."
> "We don't like the silver hardware too much."
> "But the horse is still stamped on it."
> "Now you're getting childish, Ugly Jack. Shut up."



OMG! The rationalizing! I know this well! ha!!


----------



## misskris03

fimpagebag said:


> great work, tsundere! Can hardly wait to see the results!
> 
> :d



+2


----------



## Tsundere

I was very good today and bought nothing! I watchlisted a few Hermès scarves but I know forget about them... : x
Hopefully my seasonal shopping is done for good. No spending .... Nope!


----------



## Fimpagebag

:xtree:

It's _*Last Minute Monday*_ on Pinch Purse Island. With the exception of a few stocking stuffers and a roll or two of extra wrapping paper, my Christmas shopping is done. How about you? Is there still that one big gift that has eluded you? Or are you camped out by the mailbox/stoop waiting for something you ordered online to arrive? Whatever the case, make sure you take a moment or two to relax, reflect, and enjoy the season. 

Have a great day..

:rockettes:


----------



## Tsundere

I've wrapped all my gifts and I'm beyond happy with what I gifted those who I love the most. 
Nothing is left to wait for but I can't help lurking online at the sites offering cheap next day air for my partner. I feel like something else is missing but I can't find it. I don't know what I'm even looking for?!?!?


----------



## Tsundere

Work on the interior begins. I'm legitimately going to need a miracle.






Sneak peek at the exterior hehehehe! Come a looooooooong way. 





The 4oz bottle of conditioner is almost done uhhhh.. Oops.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tsundere said:


> Work on the interior begins. I'm legitimately going to need a miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak peek at the exterior hehehehe! Come a looooooooong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4oz bottle of conditioner is almost done uhhhh.. Oops.




The exterior looks great! I'm curious, what you can do for the interior...


----------



## Ludmilla

I was last minute shopping in the Big City today... Still missing the gift for my sister in law. I was never ever this late before... All I can do now, is take a look in my trunk with the knitted things that haven't found a new home yet.

But good news is: I was a true Pinch Purse Islander today as I haven't bought a bag! Yeah! Ugly Jack didn't like what he saw. I'm the luckiest girl


----------



## Tsundere

I'm going to clean off the leather that's peeling and too far gone. The leather that's shown is drowning in conditioner and looks happy to be hydrating LOL! It's amazing how salvageable dry leather is. I thought the entire interior leather would have to be removed but I gave it a chance. 
I have to also fix a tear in the fabric but I'll ask a professional as I'd like it to look nice and neat. I can sew but not for something like this that needs all the help it can get.


----------



## Tsundere

Ludmilla said:


> I was last minute shopping in the Big City today... Still missing the gift for my sister in law. I was never ever this late before... All I can do now, is take a look in my trunk with the knitted things that haven't found a new home yet.
> 
> But good news is: I was a true Pinch Purse Islander today as I haven't bought a bag! Yeah! Ugly Jack didn't like what he saw. I'm the luckiest girl


How about jewelry? Slippers with nice socks, lotion, a clay mask, and a nail polish to match? It could be a "treat yourself" bundle.


----------



## misskris03

Tsundere said:


> Work on the interior begins. I'm legitimately going to need a miracle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sneak peek at the exterior hehehehe! Come a looooooooong way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 4oz bottle of conditioner is almost done uhhhh.. Oops.



Wow! That looks great. Good luck with the inside.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tsundere said:


> How about jewelry? Slippers with nice socks, lotion, a clay mask, and a nail polish to match? It could be a "treat yourself" bundle.




Yes, thought about jewelery, too. I was at a winterfestival today and there was a guy who makes rings and earrings and necklaces from old silverspoons. I was just about buying, then I remembered that she is allergic  so no cosmetics for her either... But thank you so much for your ideas, I would be most happy with such gifts  Perhaps I'm getting some selfmade sweets for her... And I like your idea with the slippers... We will see.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tsundere said:


> I'm going to clean off the leather that's peeling and too far gone. The leather that's shown is drowning in conditioner and looks happy to be hydrating LOL! It's amazing how salvageable dry leather is. I thought the entire interior leather would have to be removed but I gave it a chance.
> 
> I have to also fix a tear in the fabric but I'll ask a professional as I'd like it to look nice and neat. I can sew but not for something like this that needs all the help it can get.




Your project is exciting! Have you rescued a bag like this before?


----------



## Tsundere

Ludmilla said:


> Your project is exciting! Have you rescued a bag like this before?



I haven't! I have restored a lot of vintage toys so I tried to be brave and treated her like an irreplaceable vintage. I did my research and dove in. I knew I can't make things WORSE so I told myself "just do it!!!!". :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> I haven't! I have restored a lot of vintage toys so I tried to be brave and treated her like an irreplaceable vintage. I did my research and dove in. I knew I can't make things WORSE so I told myself "just do it!!!!". :giggles:




Huge Congrats, dear Tsundere! You are doing great! Amazing job!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :xtree:
> 
> It's _*Last Minute Monday*_ on Pinch Purse Island. With the exception of a few stocking stuffers and a roll or two of extra wrapping paper, my Christmas shopping is done. How about you? Is there still that one big gift that has eluded you? Or are you camped out by the mailbox/stoop waiting for something you ordered online to arrive? Whatever the case, make sure you take a moment or two to relax, reflect, and enjoy the season.
> 
> Have a great day..
> 
> :rockettes:




The jeans arrived at noon. My husband tried them on tonight and rushed like mad to the tailor to have them hemmed!&#128515; I hope the tailor will be able to do it by Wednesday!&#128563;
As for me, I didn't have time to look for the remaining gifts.
I went to the supermarket to buy  three weeks'groceries for my parents,  then to the pet shop to buy dry food for my boy.
It took me three hours.
I am exhausted.&#128563;
Tomorrow morning.... last minute shopping.....
Congrats on your shopping Fim! At least you can relax now....&#128512;


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> Huge Congrats, dear Tsundere! You are doing great! Amazing job!&#128525;


Thank you!! I'm dyyyyying to be able to take her out. 

Can you believe it's only 3 days until Christmas?!
When did this happen? Ahhhhh!
Nearby consignment that has luxury items had two Oscar scarves knocked all the way down to $15 and the temptation was crazy. I might go back for one....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I was last minute shopping in the Big City today... Still missing the gift for my sister in law. I was never ever this late before... All I can do now, is take a look in my trunk with the knitted things that haven't found a new home yet.
> 
> But good news is: I was a true Pinch Purse Islander today as I haven't bought a bag! Yeah! Ugly Jack didn't like what he saw. I'm the luckiest girl




I am in the same situation, Ludmilla.... Two more gifts to find...
Two more days....
I am thinking, thinking....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The jeans arrived at noon. My husband tried them on tonight and rushed like mad to the tailor to have them hemmed!&#128515; I hope the tailor will be able to do it by Wednesday!&#128563;
> As for me, I didn't have time to look for the remaining gifts.
> I went to the supermarket to buy  three weeks'groceries for my parents,  then to the pet shop to buy dry food for my boy.
> It took me three hours.
> I am exhausted.&#128563;
> Tomorrow morning.... last minute shopping.....
> Congrats on your shopping Fim! At least you can relax now....&#128512;



Congrats on the jeans arriving in time, Mariapia! There are few things more nerve racking than waiting for a time sensitive parcel to arrive. And what a lot you accomplished today! Hopefully you'll have an opportunity to put your feet up and relax. 

As for me, I fearlessly faced temptation while shopping today.....   

*And failed miserably!*.        :devil:


----------



## Tsundere

What an awful miserable failure. Must have been so painful to purchase that hideous item. 

(Read: THERES NO RESISTING THAT! ITS GORGEOUS AND WORTH FAILIIINGGGG FOOOOR!!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> I haven't! I have restored a lot of vintage toys so I tried to be brave and treated her like an irreplaceable vintage. I did my research and dove in. I knew I can't make things WORSE so I told myself "just do it!!!!". :giggles:




Fantastic work, Tsundere! What a great attititude. Congrats on your progress thus far!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> What an awful miserable failure. Must have been so painful to purchase that hideous item.
> 
> (Read: THERES NO RESISTING THAT! ITS GORGEOUS AND WORTH FAILIIINGGGG FOOOOR!!)



Thank you so much, Tsundere. I truly tried. But when I saw this Dooney that I had long lusted for, at a price I could afford, I lost the battle with my good intentions!


----------



## Ludmilla

So you lost your fight with Ugly Jack. I wondered the whole day where he might be, he was with you instead. 

Your bag is great! And there is nothing better than a bag you wanted for a long time finally on sale! Enjoy her!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am in the same situation, Ludmilla.... Two more gifts to find...
> Two more days....
> I am thinking, thinking....




I'm feeling a little panic rushing through my veins... But we will make it, Mariapia, just in time, but we will make it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Congrats on the jeans arriving in time, Mariapia! There are few things more nerve racking than waiting for a time sensitive parcel to arrive. And what a lot you accomplished today! Hopefully you'll have an opportunity to put your feet up and relax.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, I fearlessly faced temptation while shopping today.....
> 
> 
> 
> *And failed miserably!*.        :devil:




You were absolutely right, Fim! I wouldn't have resisted either. Your Dooney is wonderful! I love the combo. &#128525;
I often look at the Dooney reveals, unfortunately we cannot find the brand here... What a shame! &#128544;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So you lost your fight with Ugly Jack. I wondered the whole day where he might be, he was with you instead.
> 
> Your bag is great! And there is nothing better than a bag you wanted for a long time finally on sale! Enjoy her!!



Thank you, Ludmilla. But I'm shipping Ugly Jack back to you with a Christmas cookie and a *leash.* You have him under much better control than me!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm feeling a little panic rushing through my veins... But we will make it, Mariapia, just in time, but we will make it!




Of course, we will make it, Ludmilla! &#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. But I'm shipping Ugly Jack back to you with a Christmas cookie and a *leash.* You have him under much better control than me!




I am in danger too, Fim..... 
While shopping for my mother and my friend.... anything can happen....&#128549;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You were absolutely right, Fim! I wouldn't have resisted either. Your Dooney is wonderful! I love the combo. &#128525;
> I often look at the Dooney reveals, unfortunately we cannot find the brand here... What a shame! &#128544;



Count your blessings, Mariapia. I fear Dooneys can be addictive! As for this particular bag, it was sheer serendipity that I was wearing my thrift shop faux fur jacket at the time. The T'Moro Brown of the bag with its leather handles goes perfectly with the color of my jacket and its leather trim. Even so....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am in danger too, Fim.....
> While shopping for my mother and my friend.... anything can happen....&#128549;



^^ 

How well I know, Mariapia!


----------



## Tsundere

I cracked today and bought a P. Florence scarf. It was $6 so I don't feel bad at all.  Also a new water dish for the cats but uh.. It was necessary.


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> I cracked today and bought a P. Florence scarf. It was $6 so I don't feel bad at all.  Also a new water dish for the cats but uh.. It was necessary.




Bravo, bravo, Tsundere! I love scarves too and the one you bought was a steal!&#128515;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. But I'm shipping Ugly Jack back to you with a Christmas cookie and a *leash.* You have him under much better control than me!




Uuuh, I don't know if I want him back. It was so nice an quiet during watching all those bags without him. No silly arguments.

Truth be told, no bag tempted me. I visited some high end shops for fun and the Longchamp store but everything seemed so no high end at all. A bit disapointing.

Ugly Jack had much more fun with you. And you two did good together. Everybody should get a little something for themselves.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Count your blessings, Mariapia. I fear Dooneys can be addictive! As for this particular bag, it was sheer serendipity that I was wearing my thrift shop faux fur jacket at the time. The T'Moro Brown of the bag with its leather handles goes perfectly with the color of my jacket and its leather trim. Even so....




See? The bag was an absolute necessity !!!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am in danger too, Fim.....
> While shopping for my mother and my friend.... anything can happen....&#128549;




We are all in danger, Mariapia. Christmas shopping sets us on a roll.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tsundere said:


> I cracked today and bought a P. Florence scarf. It was $6 so I don't feel bad at all.  Also a new water dish for the cats but uh.. It was necessary.




Wooza! Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> See? The bag was an absolute necessity !!!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Actually more of an indulgence than a necessity, Mariapia!  :lolots:

However, as I am determined to keep my collection at 24 bags, I'll choose one tonight to donate and take it to the local Goodwill tomorrow in time for Christmas.


----------



## Tsundere

I can't find anything to learn about P. Florence. Kind of odd, really. All my searches lead to scarf makers IN Florence, not makers with the last name in Paris AAAAHHHH!


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually more of an indulgence than a necessity, Mariapia!  :lolots:
> 
> However, as I am determined to keep my collection at 24 bags, I'll choose one tonight to donate and take it to the local Goodwill tomorrow in time for Christmas.



24 bags ... Whoa. I know people here have more but I can't imagine having that many.  I'd have such a struggle with my indecision and many would go unloved.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> I can't find anything to learn about P. Florence. Kind of odd, really. All my searches lead to scarf makers IN Florence, not makers with the last name in Paris AAAAHHHH!



Try searching "Paris Florence scarves" Tsundere. You'll find quite a few. So gorgeous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> 24 bags ... Whoa. I know people here have more but I can't imagine having that many.  I'd have such a struggle with my indecision and many would go unloved.



I know it sounds like a lot (because it is) but I live in the Northeast United States. We have four seasons and a variety of handbags comes in handy. My bags are fairly evenly divided between those I use Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter. But ultimately you're right. *It is a lot of bags!*


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> I know it sounds like a lot (because it is) but I live in the Northeast United States. We have four seasons and a variety of handbags comes in handy. My bags are fairly evenly divided between those I use Spring/Summer and Fall/Winter. But ultimately you're right. *It is a lot of bags!*


I live North East as well! 
I usually pick favourites to carry for a loooong time so that's why it would be difficult for me. I actually went out today with just my wallet... Kinda felt awkward. 


I'm searching with that in quotations and still finding mainly other things. What are you doing, Google?!?!
Reversed it to search for "Florence Paris" scarves, worked.  I wish I had found  some of these other ones omg!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> I live North East as well!
> I usually pick favourites to carry for a loooong time so that's why it would be difficult for me. I actually went out today with just my wallet... Kinda felt awkward.
> 
> 
> I'm searching with that in quotations and still finding mainly other things. What are you doing, Google?!?!
> Reversed it to search for "Florence Paris" scarves, worked.  I wish I had found  some of these other ones omg!!



Google images of P. Florence scarves. There were several listed on etsy.


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> Google images of P. Florence scarves. There were several listed on etsy.




https://www.etsy.com/listing/97364106/lovely-p-florence-paris-scarf-roses-grey Love this one... Ugh ;~;


----------



## Tsundere

...it posted that before your recent post? whoa. O_o

http://www.chicks-love.co.uk/products/Pale-Blue-Bird-Patterned-vintage-scarf-by-P-Florence.html
..... The wanting intensifies. NO, DONT DO IT! Go away you evil temptations for soft pretty scarves!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

:santawave:

It's *"Two to Go"  Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Given my recent fall from grace, I've already done "naughty" so it's time to "play nice."  Avoiding temptation entirely, I'll only be buying groceries today. After that, it's "home for the holidays." Christmas Eve will be spent at home with my DH. Christmas Day will be at our DD's. So today promises to be busy with wrapping presents and baking, stuffing stockings and listening to Christmas carols on the radio. 

Have an equally happy hectic day!


:xtree:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :santawave:
> 
> 
> 
> It's *"Two to Go"  Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Given my recent fall from grace, I've already done "naughty" so it's time to "play nice."  Avoiding temptation entirely, I'll only be buying groceries today. After that, it's "home for the holidays." Christmas Eve will be spent at home with my DH. Christmas Day will be at our DD's. So today promises to be busy with wrapping presents and baking, stuffing stockings and listening to Christmas carols on the radio.
> 
> 
> 
> Have an equally happy hectic day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :xtree:




Hello, Fim!&#128512;
Red Tuesday on Pinch Purse Island suits me perfectly.&#128077;

This morning I went to the local Longchamp boutique and found a lovely bag charm for my best friend.
Will you believe it? I didn't even look at the bags.....&#128077;

When I came home there was a lovely email from a lady telling me that she had a few bags for sale.....&#128584;
She had sent me photos of a bag she had put on ebay , but when I opened the mai&#314;, the bag had been sold.
I replied to her anyway and wished her a Merry Christmas.
So now I am in great danger again..&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;

My husband went to the tailor.... Begged the lady to hem his jeans for tomorrow 6pm...
Told her it would be a wonderful Christmas present If she managed to do it... &#128571;
And she finally said she would......

Red Tuesday you said?&#128551;


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim!&#128512;
> Red Tuesday on Pinch Purse Island suits me perfectly.&#128077;
> 
> This morning I went to the local Longchamp boutique and found a lovely bag charm for my best friend.
> Will you believe it? I didn't even look at the bags.....&#128077;
> 
> When I came home there was a lovely email from a lady telling me that she had a few bags for sale.....&#128584;
> She had sent me photos of a bag she had put on ebay , but when I opened the mai&#314;, the bag had been sold.
> I replied to her anyway and wished her a Merry Christmas.
> So now I am in great danger again..&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;
> 
> My husband went to the tailor.... Begged the lady to hem his jeans for tomorrow 6pm...
> Told her it would be a wonderful Christmas present If she managed to do it... &#128571;
> And she finally said she would......
> 
> Red Tuesday you said?&#128551;




Where did I get that red Tuesday ?
All those purchases Have side effects on my poor brain....&#128127;


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoi lovely ladies! My presents shopping is done. Hooray! I think I'm going to do the wrapping tomorrow or start this evening. Sister in law gets a nice handknitted scarf with pattern. Perhaps I can upload a foto for you. Thank God I have always something knitted around.

Mariapia, you did very well not looking at bags! Keep staying strong. &#9786;&#65039; i like your "red Tusday".


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Where did I get that red Tuesday ?
> All those purchases Have side effects on my poor brain....&#128127;



 Mariapia, it's not your fault. You probably got *red *Tuesday because it's "*Tuesday*" in my earlier post. Everyone's wits are a bit scrambled by this point with all the hustle and bustle of the holidays.

Congrats on finding a bag charm for your friend and big  to the lady for agreeing to hem your DH's jeans in time. Also, two big  for keeping to your resolve. Your Christmas angel must be looking after you with that bag already being sold.  

After yesterday, mine just decided to take the day off....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi lovely ladies! My presents shopping is done. Hooray! I think I'm going to do the wrapping tomorrow or start this evening. Sister in law gets a nice handknitted scarf with pattern. Perhaps I can upload a foto for you. Thank God I have always something knitted around.
> 
> Mariapia, you did very well not looking at bags! Keep staying strong. &#9786;&#65039; i like your "red Tusday".


 
Congrats on getting your shopping all done, Ludmilla! I have no doubt your sister in law will love her hand-knitted scarf. Well done!


----------



## misskris03

Tsundere said:


> What an awful miserable failure. Must have been so painful to purchase that hideous item.
> 
> (Read: THERES NO RESISTING THAT! ITS GORGEOUS AND WORTH FAILIIINGGGG FOOOOR!!)



+1 That chocolate brown is fantastic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> +1 That chocolate brown is fantastic.



Thank you, Misskris. I saw that brown and couldn't resist! Dooney's Brown T'Moro is often likened to espresso. But I'm with you! It's exactly the color of Hershey Kisses. (Which I'm wolfing down as I type!)

Mmmm...chocolate


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Misskris. I saw that brown and couldn't resist! Dooney's Brown T'Moro is often likened to espresso. But I'm with you! It's exactly the color of Hershey Kisses. (Which I'm wolfing down as I type!)
> 
> Mmmm...chocolate



Espresso, chocolate, it all works for me


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Espresso, chocolate, it all works for me




It works for me too!&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Me too. I'm just about getting me a nice cup of mulled wine and an even nicer piece of chocolate. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

I knew it! I knew it! I knew this would happen! With my Christmas angel taking the day off, I knew there would be the devil to pay! Returning home after work I noticed the bag I'd intended to drop off at Goodwill still sitting in the backseat amidst my bags of groceries! AfterI carried the groceries into my house and put them away I could hear my little devil whispering in my ear.

"It's not worth it driving all the back to town to just drop off a bag," the little imp crooned. 

"You're right," I agreed, channeling the encouraging vibes from my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. 

And so I added three more bags to donate. Even my pouting little devil couldn't argue that 4 bags would make it worth the trip. 

But he tried. He rode with me all the way to town and into the Thrift Store. While I handed the bags over to the delighted lady behind the counter, I saw my ill tempered little imp out of the corner of my eye finally embrace (for him) the Christmas spirit.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I knew it! I knew it! I knew this would happen! With my Christmas angel taking the day off, I knew there would be the devil to pay! Returning home after work I noticed the bag I'd intended to drop off at Goodwill still sitting in the backseat amidst my bags of groceries! AfterI carried the groceries into my house and put them away I could hear my little devil whispering in my ear.
> 
> 
> 
> "It's not worth it driving all the back to town to just drop off a bag," the little imp crooned.
> 
> 
> 
> "You're right," I agreed, channeling the encouraging vibes from my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.
> 
> 
> 
> And so I added three more bags to donate. Even my pouting little devil couldn't argue that 4 bags would make it worth the trip.
> 
> 
> 
> But he tried. He rode with me all the way to town and into the Thrift Store. While I handed the bags over to the delighted lady behind the counter, I saw my ill tempered little imp out of the corner of my eye finally embrace (for him) the Christmas spirit.




Good job, Fim!
Four ladies will be so happy to get a nice bag!&#128512;
Now, you can relax...&#128536;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Fim!
> Four ladies will be so happy to get a nice bag!&#128512;
> Now, you can relax...&#128536;



Thank you, Mariapia. Those selfsame four ladies will owe a great deal to you and the rest of our Pinch Purse Islanders for their bags. You are all very much an inspiration to me and gave me pause for thought when I looked at the number of bags I owned. But now I can take a deep breath and easily see how my bags that remain will be used and enjoyed for years to come.


----------



## Tsundere

Ran out of leather conditioner last night so now it's just a wait for the Leather Honey to arrive on the 26th. :giggles:
I should make a thread because I know how much I love seeing other peoples projects, but.. :/

Saw tons of bags at the consignment store yesterday, nothing really popped out at me. There was a very pretty brown Coach, but I wasn't too keen on the price.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> Ran out of leather conditioner last night so now it's just a wait for the Leather Honey to arrive on the 26th. :giggles:
> I should make a thread because I know how much I love seeing other peoples projects, but.. :/
> 
> Saw tons of bags at the consignment store yesterday, nothing really popped out at me. There was a very pretty brown Coach, but I wasn't too keen on the price.



Good for you, Tsundere! If it isn't the price you're willing to pay, then it isn't the bag for you. As for your reclamation bag, it's so exciting to be able see your progress as you restore your bag to it's former glory. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Ran out of leather conditioner last night so now it's just a wait for the Leather Honey to arrive on the 26th. :giggles:
> I should make a thread because I know how much I love seeing other peoples projects, but.. :/
> 
> Saw tons of bags at the consignment store yesterday, nothing really popped out at me. There was a very pretty brown Coach, but I wasn't too keen on the price.




Your leather conditioner will arrive very quickly, Tsundere! &#128512;
As for the consignment store, I am not surprised. The store commission is quite high.
Here It's 50% for a bag whose price is equal or inferior to 500...
If it is sold 400, the original seller gets 200...


----------



## Tsundere

I told myself if I don't immediately fall for it, it's not for me.


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> Your leather conditioner will arrive very quickly, Tsundere! &#128512;
> As for the consignment store, I am not surprised. The store commission is quite high.
> Here It's 50% for a bag whose price is equal or inferior to 500...
> If it is sold 400, the original seller gets 200...



Yikes! 
Most other things are veeeeery well priced, but the handbags and other designer goods are not. Doesn't surprise me, but I also dont understand them at times. I suppose more common things are priced higher because they're more likely to sell?? 
 There was a very cute pink Burberry jacket that I fell for, but its was a size L. ;____;


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Yikes!
> 
> Most other things are veeeeery well priced, but the handbags and other designer goods are not. Doesn't surprise me, but I also dont understand them at times. I suppose more common things are priced higher because they're more likely to sell??
> 
> There was a very cute pink Burberry jacket that I fell for, but its was a size L. ;____;




Not necesserily, Tsundere. If you want to sell a bag ( or a piece of clothes) and go to a consignment store, the manager will ask you how much you want to get . 
If he thinks your price is too high , he will explain to you that he might not be able to sell it as he will have to add his commission.
He can either take your bag anyway , telling you it won't sell quickly or ask you to diminish your price..


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Not necesserily, Tsundere. If you want to sell a bag ( or a piece of clothes) and go to a consignment store, the manager will ask you how much you want to get .
> If he thinks your price is too high , he will explain to you that he might not be able to sell it as he will have to add his commission.
> He can either take your bag anyway , telling you it won't sell quickly or ask you to diminish your price..




I forgot to add that If you are interested in a bag, you can say to the consignment store manager that you think it's too expensive and make an offer. The manager can phone the seller and see If she is ready to diminish the price....If the bag has been at the store for a few months, it could work.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Not necesserily, Tsundere. If you want to sell a bag ( or a piece of clothes) and go to a consignment store, the manager will ask you how much you want to get .
> If he thinks your price is too high , he will explain to you that he might not be able to sell it as he will have to add his commission.
> He can either take your bag anyway , telling you it won't sell quickly or ask you to diminish your price..



It actually sounds like a very equitable arrangement, Mariapia. As much as we all look for that bargain of a lifetime, I wouldn't feel comfortable if I knew that the bag's original owner was being held at a disadvantage. It's difficult enough when circumstances dictate selling a beloved bag without rubbing proverbial salt into the wound.


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> I forgot to add that If you are interested in a bag, you can say to the consignment store manager that you think it's too expensive and make an offer. The manager can phone the seller and see If she is ready to diminish the price....If the bag has been at the store for a few months, it could work.




I'll.. Actually try  that next time.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It actually sounds like a very equitable arrangement, Mariapia. As much as we all look for that bargain of a lifetime, I wouldn't feel comfortable if I knew that the bag's original owner was being held at a disadvantage. It's difficult enough when circumstances dictate selling a beloved bag without rubbing proverbial salt into the wound.




Fim, you know the story of my second bag... The consignment store sold it.... I don't know for how much... Anyway, I phoned him again two days ago and he said that the buyer bought a lot of things.... didn't pay in full. Long story short, he has to look at his book, do some maths.... and then call me to give me my 200..... 
Complicated man! &#128545;


----------



## Fimpagebag

:xtree:

It's * Christmas Eve* on Pinch Purse Island. May all your joys be shared and your hearts warm. As for me, after the snowstorms of November, it promises to be a *green *Christmas this year. Which suits me just fine. While snow at Christmas is picturesque, I don't *shovel* rain! 

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :xtree:
> 
> 
> 
> It's * Christmas Eve* on Pinch Purse Island. May all your joys be shared and your hearts warm. As for me, after the snowstorms of November, it promises to be a *green *Christmas this year. Which suits me just fine. While snow at Christmas is picturesque, I don't *shovel* rain!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Wonderful, Fim! Snow is nice but Green Christmas is lovely too!&#128512;
Very little snow in the winter resorts here. Mild temperatures everywhere. No need to travel to the Carabbean either...&#128521;
Everything is just perfect!&#128077;


----------



## Ludmilla

A very merry Christmas to all Pinch Purse Islanders! I'm just wrapping up the presents...


----------



## Tsundere

Merry Christmas to our friends in Australia! 

Just relaxing here with my kitty and waiting for UPS. Excited that a package is out for delivery that wasn't coming until the 26th. Thanks Amazon for shipping it Next Day Air for me. My purse will be very appreciative LOL!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> Merry Christmas to our friends in Australia!
> 
> Just relaxing here with my kitty and waiting for UPS. Excited that a package is out for delivery that wasn't coming until the 26th. Thanks Amazon for shipping it Next Day Air for me. My purse will be very appreciative LOL!!



You're right, Tsundere. Christmas Eve is all about anticipation. Even though I've told my little guy that *Santa Dog* won't be here until later tonight, he's not taking any chances!


----------



## Mariapia

Merry Christmas to all of you! It's already 6.30 PM in Europe...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Merry Christmas to all of you! It's already 6.30 PM in Europe...



Merry Christmas, Mariapia! Will you be opening any presents tonight?

&#127877;&#127876;&#127873;


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Tsundere. Christmas Eve is all about anticipation. Even though I've told my little guy that *Santa Dog* won't be here until later tonight, he's not taking any chances!




Santa Paws is coming for our furry ones too! They get so ridiculously excited when we start sitting around the tree that it's just like a child.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Tsundere. Christmas Eve is all about anticipation. Even though I've told my little guy that *Santa Dog* won't be here until later tonight, he's not taking any chances!



Christmas tidings to all islanders!

Added a charm to my bracelet today--looks like Fim's pic.
http://jamesavery.scene7.com/is/image/JamesAvery/CM-3204-SS?hei=240&wid=240&op_sharpen=1

Gotta love dogs, especially during chilly season, when they warm our feet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

As I'd promised, my DD's tree. Ready and waiting for the morning!

 Have a wonderful Christmas Eve all!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> As I'd promised, my DD's tree. Ready and waiting for the morning!
> 
> Have a wonderful Christmas Eve all!



Lovely! 

Merry Christmas to you & your family & all of my fellow islanders! You guys are great.


----------



## Fimpagebag

:xtree:

*Merry Christmas* from *Pinch Purse Island...*


----------



## Tsundere

Hope everyone had a great day!!! Everyone loved my thrifty finds. Sales are my BFF!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Aftermath,* Pinch Purse Islanders. I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Now it's back to daily life. My DD gave me (among many generous gifts) a set of _Le Creuset_ bakeware. I can hardly wait to use them! I also received a small toolkit from my DH (romantic devil that he is) and already have a DIY purse project in mind. But for now, it's back to work. Only the Math/Science secretary and I will be in today for our Department. One thing I *will not* be doing after work today is drop by any store other than to buy a few groceries. Most major retailers the day after Christmas are mobbed by people returning gifts. Happily, neither my DD or DH will be among them!

  :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Aftermath,* Pinch Purse Islanders. I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas. Now it's back to daily life. My DD gave me (among many generous gifts) a set of _Le Creuset_ bakeware. I can hardly wait to use them! I also received a small toolkit from my DH (romantic devil that he is) and already have a DIY purse project in mind. But for now, it's back to work. Only the Math/Science secretary and I will be in today for our Department. One thing I *will not* be doing after work today is drop by any store other than to buy a few groceries. Most major retailers the day after Christmas are mobbed by people returning gifts. Happily, neither my DD or DH will be among them!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Hello Fim!&#128515;
I can see that Santa has been lovely to you! Wonderful gifts from your DD and DH! 
You deserve to be spoilt!&#128525;
As for me, I got my husband 's present in October..... It was both a birthday and Christmas present....  ( a bag of course!&#128521
My best friend gave me a cute Kipling purple monkey for one of my Kipling  bags.
My neighbour gave me a box of chocolates.
I was spoilt too!&#128512;
I hope that going back to work was not too difficult for you and that the heating is on....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello Fim!&#128515;
> I can see that Santa has been lovely to you! Wonderful gifts from your DD and DH!
> You deserve to be spoilt!&#128525;
> As for me, I got my husband 's present in October..... It was both a birthday and Christmas present....  ( a bag of course!&#128521
> My best friend gave me a cute Kipling purple monkey for one of my Kipling  bags.
> My neighbour gave me a box of chocolates.
> I was spoilt too!&#128512;
> I hope that going back to work was not too difficult for you and that the heating is on....&#128521;



What lovely presents, Mariapia. Our husbands know their bag loving wives all too well! The college actually feels quite toasty today, perhaps the problem with the boiler has been solved. Once I return home I plan to use one of my new Le Creuset ramekins today. Since it was made in France, I think its inaugural recipe should be French. Maybe even a small (deep breathe..) souffle? Perhaps it will help if I sing while I whisk the ingredients....

_Allons enfants de la patrie,
Le jour de gloire est arrivé!

_One can only hope....

​


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What lovely presents, Mariapia. Our husbands know their bag loving wives all too well! The college actually feels quite toasty today, perhaps the problem with the boiler has been solved. Once I return home I plan to use one of my new Le Creuset ramekins today. Since it was made in France, I think its inaugural recipe should be French. Maybe even a small (deep breathe..) souffle? Perhaps it will help if I sing while I whisk the ingredients....
> 
> _Allons enfants de la patrie,
> Le jour de gloire est arrivé!
> 
> _One can only hope....
> 
> ​




A soufflé is a wonderful idea, Fim! 
And making it while singing La Marseillaise will be a great moment!&#128512;&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A soufflé is a wonderful idea, Fim!
> And making it while singing La Marseillaise will be a great moment!&#128512;&#128521;



Success! You were right, Mariapia! I owe my first soufflé to _La Marseillaise_ and le creuset!

*Vive la France!*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Success! You were right, Mariapia! I owe my first soufflé to _La Marseillaise_ and le creuset!
> 
> 
> 
> *Vive la France!*




Wow! A soufflé is something difficult to make, Fim.  Lots of my friends don't even try....even with  the help of Le Creuzet and La Marseillaise.&#128563;
Huge Congrats! Your soufflé is amazing!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! A soufflé is something difficult to make, Fim.  Lots of my friends don't even try....even with  the help of Le Creuzet and La Marseillaise.&#128563;
> Huge Congrats! Your soufflé is amazing!&#128525;



In all honesty, I was shocked it came out as well as it did.The hardest thing was not to keep opening the oven door to check on it!

 :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> In all honesty, I was shocked it came out as well as it did.The hardest thing was not to keep opening the oven door to check on it!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




You can be proud of yourself, Fim! &#128077;You did great! I wish I could taste it....&#128521;


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Success! You were right, Mariapia! I owe my first soufflé to _La Marseillaise_ and le creuset!
> 
> *Vive la France!*



Wow! I've never made a souffle--well done!


----------



## elisian

Omg! that soufflé looks amazing, Fim!!! I love Le creuset - what a thoughtful and generous gift!

My family is being so chill about gifts this year. I love it. I gave my mom a silicone spatula, a vintage pin, and a wool pencil skirt for work that I nabbed for a pittance from ThredUp (Premise, MSRP $255 from Bloomies, new/tags). Besides my very pricey plane ticket home, the spatula was the most expensive piece 

I actually still have to shop for my grandparents (who gave me a vintage sweater from Etsy that I adore) and my Mom has to shop for me... This is how chill we are; presents show up eventually. Our tree is still full of stuff underneath, unopened... The important thing is family, right? And by family I mean SO MUCH FOOD!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You can be proud of yourself, Fim! &#128077;You did great! I wish I could taste it....&#128521;




Alas, it's a good thing I took a picture. That was all I had left to show my poor DH when he came in from splitting wood!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Wow! I've never made a souffle--well done!



Thank you, Misskris. It was probably beginner's luck. Of course there's only one way to make sure.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

elisian said:


> Omg! that soufflé looks amazing, Fim!!! I love Le creuset - what a thoughtful and generous gift!
> 
> My family is being so chill about gifts this year. I love it. I gave my mom a silicone spatula, a vintage pin, and a wool pencil skirt for work that I nabbed for a pittance from ThredUp (Premise, MSRP $255 from Bloomies, new/tags). Besides my very pricey plane ticket home, the spatula was the most expensive piece
> 
> I actually still have to shop for my grandparents (who gave me a vintage sweater from Etsy that I adore) and my Mom has to shop for me... This is how chill we are; presents show up eventually. Our tree is still full of stuff underneath, unopened... The important thing is family, right? And by family I mean SO MUCH FOOD!!!!



You're so right, Elisian! Food and family are so intertwined during the holidays. Glad to know you're having a wonderful time.


----------



## Mariapia

elisian said:


> Omg! that soufflé looks amazing, Fim!!! I love Le creuset - what a thoughtful and generous gift!
> 
> My family is being so chill about gifts this year. I love it. I gave my mom a silicone spatula, a vintage pin, and a wool pencil skirt for work that I nabbed for a pittance from ThredUp (Premise, MSRP $255 from Bloomies, new/tags). Besides my very pricey plane ticket home, the spatula was the most expensive piece
> 
> I actually still have to shop for my grandparents (who gave me a vintage sweater from Etsy that I adore) and my Mom has to shop for me... This is how chill we are; presents show up eventually. Our tree is still full of stuff underneath, unopened... The important thing is family, right? And by family I mean SO MUCH FOOD!!!!




Have a wonderful time with your whole family, Elisian!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Alas, it's a good thing I took a picture. That was all I had left to show my poor DH when he came in from splitting wood!




Your DH must have been delighted to enjoy your amazing soufflé, Fim, when he came back from the cold! &#127939;&#127939;&#127939;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your DH must have been delighted to enjoy your amazing soufflé, Fim, when he came back from the cold! &#127939;&#127939;&#127939;



He would have been more delighted if there had been any left for him to enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> He would have been more delighted if there had been any left for him to enjoy!




What do you mean, Fim?&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
Did you eat it all? 
Or did the soufflé lose its volume? &#128549;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What do you mean, Fim?&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> Did you eat it all?
> Or did the soufflé lose its volume? &#128549;



No, the fault didn't lie with the soufflé. One taste led to another, then another, then another.
 In my defense (?) it was actually quite  a small soufflé, using only two eggs. And though that is no excuse for my utter gluttony, it was glorious!

&#128055;


----------



## Tsundere

That feeling when you can't buy a $90 purse. Or $80 purse. Or any purse! Or anything! Because your dogs chemo bills are the price of a new Birkin LOL
AH, at least the washing machine we thought was broken, is fixable! Silver liniiiinnnggg!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> No, the fault didn't lie with the soufflé. One taste led to another, then another, then another.
> 
> In my defense (?) it was actually quite  a small soufflé, using only two eggs. And though that is no excuse for my utter gluttony, it was glorious!
> 
> 
> 
> &#128055;




I see! One ramequin was not enough, Fim! I suggest you try again when your husband is in the kitchen with you.....&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> That feeling when you can't buy a $90 purse. Or $80 purse. Or any purse! Or anything! Because your dogs chemo bills are the price of a new Birkin LOL
> 
> AH, at least the washing machine we thought was broken, is fixable! Silver liniiiinnnggg!!




At the moment, you have priorities, Tsundere., but once your dog is cured....you will find yourself a lovely bag! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> That feeling when you can't buy a $90 purse. Or $80 purse. Or any purse! Or anything! Because your dogs chemo bills are the price of a new Birkin LOL
> AH, at least the washing machine we thought was broken, is fixable! Silver liniiiinnnggg!!



Take pride in your priorities, Tsundere. A bag is but a possession while a beloved pet is a member of the family.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Salvage Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. As of today I have downsized to 18 bags. Two of them require considerable attention to remain among the 18. The first of the two is my squishy rust colored *Bueno Tote.* 

I originally bought it off a clearance rack for  fifteen dollars. After I brought it home, I stashed it in my closet then promptly forgot about it.  But today it finally received the attention it so desperately needed. After using a mixture of oil paints to mask the nicks and restitching the handle, I now have a bag I'll use on a regular basis.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Salvage Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. As of today I have downsized to 18 bags. Two of them require considerable attention to remain among the 18. The first of the two is my squishy rust colored *Bueno Tote.*
> 
> 
> 
> I originally bought it off a clearance rack for  fifteen dollars. After I brought it home, I stashed it in my closet then promptly forgot about it.  But today it finally received the attention it so desperately needed. After using a mixture of oil paints to mask the nicks and restitching the handle, I now have a bag I'll use on a regular basis.




Great job, Fim! 
Bravo, bravo! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;I love rescuing bags too! Your Bueno Tote is now ready to go out with you!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

As I should have mentioned in my previous post, *Salvage Saturday* isn't restricted only to bags. I have had a pair of dark blue corduroy trousers for quite a while. But they are a tad too short to wear without looking like proverbial "high waters." So I rarely wear them. Until today. Thanks to my DD, one of her Christmas gifts to me was a pair of dark blue Cliff boots. Their color helps mask my corduroy trousers "shortcomings."

(Full disclosure: the plaid shirt I'm wearing is from my DH. What can I say? As he is apt to say "plaid" is his favorite color.).  :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great job, Fim!
> Bravo, bravo! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;I love rescuing bags too! Your Bueno Tote is now ready to go out with you!&#128525;



Thank you, Mariapia. It really is a very practical bag and delightfully lightweight. I have one more bag to salvage. And that's going to require considerable customizing. I may have to fortify myself with another petit soufflé! 

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As I should have mentioned in my previous post, *Salvage Saturday* isn't restricted only to bags. I have had a pair of dark blue corduroy trousers for quite a while. But they are a tad too short to wear without looking like proverbial "high waters." So I rarely wear them. Until today. Thanks to my DD, one of her Christmas gifts to me was a pair of dark blue Cliff boots. Their color helps mask my corduroy trousers "shortcomings."
> 
> 
> 
> (Full disclosure: the plaid shirt I'm wearing is from my DH. What can I say? As he is apt to say "plaid" is his favorite color.).  :giggles:




Wow, Fim, you are on a roll! 
Great outfit and mod pic!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim, you are on a roll!
> Great outfit and mod pic!&#128077;&#128077;



I think it has to do with the approach of the New Year, Mariapia. "Salvage Saturday" is my way of "putting my house in order" in preparation for my husband's retirement in January. I just hope he doesn't plan on painting the bathroom ceiling plaid!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think it has to do with the approach of the New Year, Mariapia. "Salvage Saturday" is my way of "putting my house in order" in preparation for my husband's retirement in January. I just hope he doesn't plan on painting the bathroom ceiling plaid!




What great news, Fim! Is your husband retiring on his birthday as most people do in France?
He must have so many plans. Did he talk about painting the bathroom ceiling first?&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What great news, Fim! Is your husband retiring on his birthday as most people do in France?
> He must have so many plans. Did he talk about painting the bathroom ceiling first?&#128521;



No. His birthday isn't until July. But he has worked nights and weekends these many years and is looking forward to having a more normal schedule. As for the bathroom ceiling, it's one of those projects he's been meaning to get to since he repaired the roof. Of course I've been a model of wifely patience and forbearance....


----------



## Fimpagebag

The last of my *Salvage Saturday* projects. My *infamous crooked purse*  was driving me crazy with its list. I tried clamping it, but I eventually realized that the flaw was in the design.  So I've reoriented the strap and used small silver studs to mask my alterations. So here she is, crooked no more, my *Franco Sarto Marisa Shoulder bag.*


----------



## Tsundere

My dog will never be cured, but she's more important than almost everything right now ....except the bills so we have a place for her to live hahahaha!!!

Edit: Lovely purse!!!!
It looks so soft * w *


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoi dear fellow islanders!
It's snowing Sunday on my part of the island. Actually it's snowing since the evening of 26.12. Now it's really white outside. But my phone doesn't want to upload pictures.... So no fotos of my lovely new Postina under the Christmas tree, either. For everybody who is curious: it's the small version, called "Original silk" and the colour is "amaranto". So slouchy and light. &#128525; As soon as I'm having working internet, I will post fotos.

Fimpagebag, as always I adore your outfits and bags! And your Soufflé!!! Those are so very complicated to do and yours looked just perfect. &#9786;&#65039;

Tsundere, I'm very sorry about your poor dog! It must be tough for you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Your Postina sounds gorgeous, Ludmilla!  Stay warm and safe on your snowy part of the Island.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Sit back and Relax" Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. Let's all catch our collective breath before making plans for the New Year. Walk the dog, read a book, watch your favorite DVD, whatever it takes to recharge your batteries and relax.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The last of my *Salvage Saturday* projects. My *infamous crooked purse*  was driving me crazy with its list. I tried clamping it, but I eventually realized that the flaw was in the design.  So I've reoriented the strap and used small silver studs to mask my alterations. So here she is, crooked no more, my *Franco Sarto Marisa Shoulder bag.*




Huge congrats, Fim! Your bag is perfect!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi dear fellow islanders!
> It's snowing Sunday on my part of the island. Actually it's snowing since the evening of 26.12. Now it's really white outside. But my phone doesn't want to upload pictures.... So no fotos of my lovely new Postina under the Christmas tree, either. For everybody who is curious: it's the small version, called "Original silk" and the colour is "amaranto". So slouchy and light. &#128525; As soon as I'm having working internet, I will post fotos.
> 
> Fimpagebag, as always I adore your outfits and bags! And your Soufflé!!! Those are so very complicated to do and yours looked just perfect. &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> Tsundere, I'm very sorry about your poor dog! It must be tough for you.




Ludmilla, we are all waiting for your pics! In the meantime, Have a lovely Sunday!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

&#128508; More adventures in French recipes and Le Creuset. Today's attempt is *Gratin de pomes de terre.* And yes, I made enough to share with my DH!

:giggles:


----------



## LVk8

Fim awesome restorations!  I have two purses that I want to make longer straps for but need to find a leather craftsperson to help out &#128077;


----------



## LVk8

Tsundre I am so sorry about your doggie &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

I lost my best puppy friend earlier this year, I would have done anything to keep her alive one more day


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> Fim awesome restorations!  I have two purses that I want to make longer straps for but need to find a leather craftsperson to help out &#128077;



Thank you, LVk8. It helped that both bags were clearance rack rejects.  :giggles:

On another note, I read your kind comment on the *2015 resolution* thread and can assure you that *Ahoi Polloi* will be continuing into and throughout 2015.

:salute:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> &#128508; More adventures in French recipes and Le Creuset. Today's attempt is *Gratin de pomes de terre.* And yes, I made enough to share with my DH!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Great French recipe, Fim! One of my favourites. I am sure your husband is going to enjoy it this time.....&#128512; and If there is some left you can have it tomorrow. Some people think it will taste even better. 
As for the soufflé, my mother says you have to make it at the last minute.
" we wait for it, it doesn't wait for us" is a French soufflé lovers' saying!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great French recipe, Fim! One of my favourites. I am sure your husband is going to enjoy it this time.....&#128512; and If there is some left you can have it tomorrow. Some people think it will taste even better.
> As for the soufflé, my mother says you have to make it at the last minute.
> " we wait for it, it doesn't wait for us" is a French soufflé lovers' saying!&#128525;



Your mother is wise, Mariapia. My soufflé began to deflate not long after I took the pic!  

And you're right about the gratin. The flavor continues to develope the longer it sits. I _might_ have enough left for tomorrow. But my DH isn't making any promises!   :giggles:

As it is, he can't help noticing I'm spending more time online looking for more recipes rather than bags! 

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your mother is wise, Mariapia. My soufflé began to deflate not long after I took the pic!
> 
> 
> 
> And you're right about the gratin. The flavor continues to develope the longer it sits. I _might_ have enough left for tomorrow. But my DH isn't making any promises!   :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> As it is, he can't help noticing I'm spending more time online looking for more recipes rather than bags!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Here is a link to a famous recipe website... 

www.marmiton.org

It's a pretty addictive site, If you see what I mean...&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here is a link to a famous recipe website...
> 
> www.marmiton.org
> 
> It's a pretty addictive site, If you see what I mean...&#128512;



Oh I do, Mariapia! That's where I found the recipe for my gratin! So many wonderful mouthwatering recipes. But perhaps what has surprised me most was how (for want of a better word) _frugal_ French recipes can be. Like many Americans, I'd automatically assumed that most French dishes require very costly ingredients. But I have been pleasantly surprised. From my beginner's perspective, technique and preparation go a long way to elevate the humblest ingredients.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh I do, Mariapia! That's where I found the recipe for my gratin! So many wonderful mouthwatering recipes. But perhaps what has surprised me most was how (for want of a better word) _frugal_ French recipes can be. Like many Americans, I'd automatically assumed that most French dishes require very costly ingredients. But I have been pleasantly surprised. From my beginner's perspective, technique and preparation go a long way to elevate the humblest ingredients.




Wonderful, Fim! I am so happy you love our recipes! You are going to become a specialist in French cuisine. Wow! And your husband will ask for more delicious dishes... &#128521;


----------



## LVk8

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, LVk8. It helped that both bags were clearance rack rejects.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> On another note, I read your kind comment on the *2015 resolution* thread and can assure you that *Ahoi Polloi* will be continuing into and throughout 2015.
> 
> 
> 
> :salute:




I love this thread, I think it's super fun! &#10084;&#65039;

The two purses I want to create crossbody straps for were both gifts (ghosts!) of Christmas past.  One a black Prada pochette that was a gift under the tree to me back in college that I do not wear so much bc its tiny strap lodges in the armpit when worn on the shoulder & the second is a pink MJ hobo that was originally Mom's but I used to ask constantly to borrow.  When she was tired of it, she put under the tree for me.  Maybe 3 years ago?  The shoulder strap always falls off my shoulder & the strap drop is a touch too long to be worn in the crook of the elbow comfortably but I love the size / color / pockets so if I could wear it on my hip, it would be in rotation far more often &#128077;

I think a long black strap is going to be easy to recreate but matching the pink could be more of a challenge.... Either way, I will be on lookout for a custom leather artisan to help me &#128522;


----------



## misskris03

Tsundere said:


> That feeling when you can't buy a $90 purse. Or $80 purse. Or any purse! Or anything! Because your dogs chemo bills are the price of a new Birkin LOL
> 
> AH, at least the washing machine we thought was broken, is fixable! Silver liniiiinnnggg!!




Oh, I'm sorry about your poor dog. I hope s/he is better soon . Fwiw my dad's cat did really well with chemo. Glad about your washing machine, though.


----------



## Tsundere

misskris03 said:


> Oh, I'm sorry about your poor dog. I hope s/he is better soon . Fwiw my dad's cat did really well with chemo. Glad about your washing machine, though.




She responded exceptionally well! 
First few rounds were rough but this one took about a week to be back to herself. It was the last round as well, and she's like 90% of her old self, minus a leg!
I'm so happy to have my girl back. 

It's incredible how strong animals are when going through chemo treatments and surgeries.


----------



## misskris03

Tsundere said:


> She responded exceptionally well!
> 
> First few rounds were rough but this one took about a week to be back to herself. It was the last round as well, and she's like 90% of her old self, minus a leg!
> 
> I'm so happy to have my girl back.
> 
> 
> 
> It's incredible how strong animals are when going through chemo treatments and surgeries.



so glad she is feeling better and that she's done with her treatment and that she's adjusting to having 3 legs. Animals are amazing in the way they adapt to what life throws at them, especially when they're treated with kindness and love.


----------



## Ludmilla

Still snowing on my part of Pinch Purse Island. Just left the house for grocery shopping, but now I will stick in the warmth. I'm finishing some long time knitting projects, sort through my bags and books. I have to remember what is there and what might go. Same for my wardrobe. Would be nice to start the new year with less things. But I'm really bad, when it comes to giving away things. I tend to use everything until it falls apart. Which did not happen too often and so the closet is full.

I think, i have to check out the homepage with the French recipes, Mariapia. Cooking is another nice project for winter days. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> so glad she is feeling better and that she's done with her treatment and that she's adjusting to having 3 legs. Animals are amazing in the way they adapt to what life throws at them, especially when they're treated with kindness and love.




Absolutely true , Misskris! My dog licked a processionary caterpillar when he was 3 months old. He was allergic to it and stayed in a coma for two weeks. We nearly lost him. His tongue is not what it used to be... But he perfectly adjusted to the situation.
He is 17 today!&#128515;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Still snowing on my part of Pinch Purse Island. Just left the house for grocery shopping, but now I will stick in the warmth. I'm finishing some long time knitting projects, sort through my bags and books. I have to remember what is there and what might go. Same for my wardrobe. Would be nice to start the new year with less things. But I'm really bad, when it comes to giving away things. I tend to use everything until it falls apart. Which did not happen too often and so the closet is full.
> 
> I think, i have to check out the homepage with the French recipes, Mariapia. Cooking is another nice project for winter days. &#9786;&#65039;




Wow! You are very busy, Ludmilla! Congrats! 
Yes, look at Marmiton... On a snowy day, you might  find wonderful sweet recipes!
Imagine the smell of a baking  cake while knitting by the fireplace &#128521;
Pure he aven!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely true , Misskris! My dog licked a processionary caterpillar when he was 3 months old. He was allergic to it and stayed in a coma for two weeks. We nearly lost him. His tongue is not what it used to be... But he perfectly adjusted to the situation.
> He is 17 today!&#128515;




artyhat:artyhat: Mariapia, a very "Happy Birthday" to your pup!

 (because they are no matter what their age)     :doggie:


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely true , Misskris! My dog licked a processionary caterpillar when he was 3 months old. He was allergic to it and stayed in a coma for two weeks. We nearly lost him. His tongue is not what it used to be... But he perfectly adjusted to the situation.
> He is 17 today!&#128515;



Wow! that's a resilient dog!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "_*Do the Math*_" _*Monday*_ on Pinch Purse Island. 

As a self confessed "slave to the bag" I admittedly have issues...

Every time I downsize my collection I inevitably "reward" myself with a new bag.  

Equally inevitably, if I then have an *odd *number of bags, I feel compelled to purchase another bag to *even* things out.  

Then, before I know it, I'm right back where I started from!  **

But *this *time is going to be different. I have resolved not to buy any bags in *2015.  *Instead I'm going to "do the math" and *count *myself fortunate to have the bags I have.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! You are very busy, Ludmilla! Congrats!
> Yes, look at Marmiton... On a snowy day, you might  find wonderful sweet recipes!
> Imagine the smell of a baking  cake while knitting by the fireplace &#128521;
> Pure he aven!&#128525;




And looking at recipes is much more save than looking at handbags. No temptation to buy anything. &#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Just stay strong and don't let Ugly Jack do the maths for you, Fimpagebag! He is wispering in my ear all the time about more red bags... &#128520; Perhaps an anonymous bag adict group would work for us? &#128519;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Wow! that's a resilient dog!




Like his Mum!&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "_*Do the Math*_" _*Monday*_ on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> As a self confessed "slave to the bag" I admittedly have issues...
> 
> Every time I downsize my collection I inevitably "reward" myself with a new bag.
> 
> Equally inevitably, if I then have an *odd *number of bags, I feel compelled to purchase another bag to *even* things out.
> 
> Then, before I know it, I'm right back where I started from!  **
> 
> But *this *time is going to be different. I have resolved not to buy any bags in *2015.  *Instead I'm going to "do the math" and *count *myself fortunate to have the bags I have.




I have been there, Fim... And still am. 
I went to Minelli boutique last Saturday... They were having private sales... 40% off on a bag I had seen a few days before.
Fortunately my best friend was still there. She immediately saw that I was about to buy the bag and, though she is a bag lover herself, she interfered....
" you have something like that already.... "
She was right of course. The shop assistant looked very upset....when she saw me leave the place without buying anything.....&#128563;
Now I am left to my own device.... &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just stay strong and don't let Ugly Jack do the maths for you, Fimpagebag! He is wispering in my ear all the time about more red bags... &#128520; Perhaps an anonymous bag adict group would work for us? &#128519;




Let's see your Postina, first, Ludmilla!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> And looking at recipes is much more save than looking at handbags. No temptation to buy anything. &#128521;




Be careful, Ludmilla... A friend of mine bought a 1000 kitchen robot......&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Be careful, Ludmilla... A friend of mine bought a 1000 kitchen robot......&#128512;




&#128514; and I thought I would be save on recipe island.....


----------



## Mariapia

LVk8 said:


> I love this thread, I think it's super fun! &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> The two purses I want to create crossbody straps for were both gifts (ghosts!) of Christmas past.  One a black Prada pochette that was a gift under the tree to me back in college that I do not wear so much bc its tiny strap lodges in the armpit when worn on the shoulder & the second is a pink MJ hobo that was originally Mom's but I used to ask constantly to borrow.  When she was tired of it, she put under the tree for me.  Maybe 3 years ago?  The shoulder strap always falls off my shoulder & the strap drop is a touch too long to be worn in the crook of the elbow comfortably but I love the size / color / pockets so if I could wear it on my hip, it would be in rotation far more often &#128077;
> 
> I think a long black strap is going to be easy to recreate but matching the pink could be more of a challenge.... Either way, I will be on lookout for a custom leather artisan to help me &#128522;




Some TPF members buy their straps from

www.mautto.com

Have a look at the site, LVk8,  and keep us posted.&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> &#128514; and I thought I would be save on recipe island.....




You are, Ludmilla! You won't need a kitchen robot!&#128131;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have been there, Fim... And still am.
> I went to Minelli boutique last Saturday... They were having private sales... 40% off on a bag I had seen a few days before.
> Fortunately my best friend was still there. She immediately saw that I was about to buy the bag and, though she is a bag lover herself, she interfered....
> " you have something like that already.... "
> She was right of course. The shop assistant looked very upset....when she saw me leave the place without buying anything.....&#128563;
> Now I am left to my own device.... &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;




It's very fortunate to have a friend around who knows our vices. But I think, you will stay strong the next time, when you are on your own again! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Let's see your Postina, first, Ludmilla!&#128521;&#128521;




I will, I promise! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's very fortunate to have a friend around who knows our vices. But I think, you will stay strong the next time, when you are on your own again! &#9786;&#65039;




She lives in Paris. Every time I see a bag I like on the Internet, I ask her to go and have a look at it....
She likes to do that. She then tells me what she thinks of it.... Needless to say....she never says I should buy it. Always finds something negative like " too expensive for what it is..."&#128122;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She lives in Paris. Every time I see a bag I like on the Internet, I ask her to go and have a look at it....
> She likes to do that. She then tells me what she thinks of it.... Needless to say....she never says I should buy it. Always finds something negative like " too expensive for what it is..."&#128122;




That is really good! She gives you objective advices. It is often hard to see clearly as soon as it comes to shopping. Especially with all those red "Sale" signs around. You are very fortunate to have an honest friend who talks louder than Ugly Jack. &#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are, Ludmilla! You won't need a kitchen robot!&#128131;




Those robots look so complicated. In fact I rather stick to the old kitchen helpers. &#127859;&#127860;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That is really good! She gives you objective advices. It is often hard to see clearly as soon as it comes to shopping. Especially with all those red "Sale" signs around. You are very fortunate to have an honest friend who talks louder than Ugly Jack. &#128521;




She is Milan for a few days.... Can you imagine, Ludmilla? Milan! I promise I won't text or email her about bags....&#128584;&#128584;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Those robots look so complicated. In fact I rather stick to the old kitchen helpers. &#127859;&#127860;




Yes, They look complicated. Personally I would not be able to understand the user guide...&#128576;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just stay strong and don't let Ugly Jack do the maths for you, Fimpagebag! He is wispering in my ear all the time about more red bags... &#128520; *Perhaps an anonymous bag adict group would work for us?* &#128519;



^^. :lolots: 

I don't think that will be necessary, Ludmilla!! When our resolve falters, we have the rest of our fellow Pinch Purse Islanders to keep us on track!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have been there, Fim... And still am.
> I went to Minelli boutique last Saturday... They were having private sales... 40% off on a bag I had seen a few days before.
> Fortunately my best friend was still there. She immediately saw that I was about to buy the bag and, though she is a bag lover herself, she interfered....
> " you have something like that already.... "
> She was right of course. The shop assistant looked very upset....when she saw me leave the place without buying anything.....&#128563;
> Now I am left to my own device.... &#128542;&#128542;&#128542;&#128542;



You and your friend sound very like my DD and myself, Mariapia. We are always utterly honest with each other when we're shopping and have disappointed our fair share of shop assistants as well!

&#128521;


----------



## LVk8

Mariapia said:


> Some TPF members buy their straps from
> 
> www.mautto.com
> 
> Have a look at the site, LVk8,  and keep us posted.&#128512;




Ooooo thanks for the tip Mariapa!  &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Just stay strong and *don't let Ugly Jack do the maths for you*, Fimpagebag! He is wispering in my ear all the time about more red bags... &#128520; Perhaps an anonymous bag adict group would work for us? &#128519;



Ha!! So true.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Like his Mum!&#128512;&#128512;



Indeed!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You and your friend sound very like my DD and myself, Mariapia. We are always utterly honest with each other when we're shopping and have disappointed our fair share of shop assistants as well!
> 
> 
> 
> &#128521;




Shop assistants generally prefer to deal with lonesome lady customers....They  particularly hate it when the husband is there.....
Men are not as patient as friends or daughters, Fim.&#128122;
Most of them think that when you get into the shop, you just have to try on what you have come for and not two or three similar items ... or worse something entirely different.....&#128572;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She is Milan for a few days.... Can you imagine, Ludmilla? Milan! I promise I won't text or email her about bags....&#128584;&#128584;




Oh. Milan IS dangerous! Ugly Jack jumps up and down as soon as I think of Italy. &#9786;&#65039; Don't even think about texting her &#128521;. You might get in bag/d trouble...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^. :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that will be necessary, Ludmilla!! When our resolve falters, we have the rest of our fellow Pinch Purse Islanders to keep us on track!




You're right! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Shop assistants generally prefer to deal with lonesome lady customers....They  particularly hate it when the husband is there.....
> Men are not as patient as friends or daughters, Fim.&#128122;
> Most of them think that when you get into the shop, you just have to try on what you have come for and not two or three similar items ... or worse something entirely different.....&#128572;




Yes. And a lonesome lady has nobody honest around who might speak the truth about something that does not fit perfectly. &#128533;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. Milan IS dangerous! Ugly Jack jumps up and down as soon as I think of Italy. &#9786;&#65039; Don't even think about texting her &#128521;. You might get in bag/d trouble...




Milan is the most dangerous place on earth for bag and fashion lovers!
Don't worry, Ludmilla, Iwill remain silent. No phone calls, No text messages, No nothing! 
Just a Happy New Year on January 1st.&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. And a lonesome lady has nobody honest around who might speak the truth about something that does not fit perfectly. &#128533;




Especially a lonesome lady who wants to buy something to cheer herself up..... &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Shop assistants generally prefer to deal with lonesome lady customers....They  particularly hate it when the husband is there.....
> Men are not as patient as friends or daughters, Fim.&#128122;
> *Most of them think that when you get into the shop, you just have to try on what you have come for and not two or three similar items ... or worse something entirely different..* &#128572;



^^.  :lolots:

That's precisely why my DH is more than content to send me with our DD shopping! And why I'm equally content to send him off with our son in law when those two go to the hardware store!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^.  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> That's precisely why my DH is more than content to send me with our DD shopping! And why I'm equally content to send him off with our son in law when those two go to the hardware store!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Exactly, Fim! &#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Big Tote Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Too big to carry as a bag, but too small to be considered luggage, my *Franco Sarto Catherine Tote* does its job schlepping an extra pair of boots, insulated soft sided cooler, puffy gloves (for pumping gas) etc.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Big Tote Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Too big to carry as a bag, but too small to be considered luggage, my *Franco Sarto Catherine Tote* does its job schlepping an extra pair of boots, insulated soft sided cooler, puffy gloves (for pumping gas) etc.




Great Tote, Fim! It goes perfectly with your outfit. &#128077;&#128077;
I love big bags too. 
Good news... I went to the consignment store this morning and finally got my money.&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
Of course, I will never do business with that guy again... &#128122;&#128122;
There is another store , the owner is a lady... I have already bought things from her but never sold anything....
Next time....&#128093;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great Tote, Fim! It goes perfectly with your outfit. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;
> I love big bags too.
> Good news... I went to the consignment store this morning and finally got my money.&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;&#55357;&#56451;
> Of course, I will never do business with that guy again... &#55357;&#56442;&#55357;&#56442;
> There is another store , the owner is a lady... I have already bought things from her but never sold anything....
> Next time....&#55357;&#56413;



What great news, Mariapia! And I applaud you for not wanting to deal with that guy again. You have to wonder how he manages to stay in business?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What great news, Mariapia! And I applaud you for not wanting to deal with that guy again. You have to wonder how he manages to stay in business?




Will you believe it, Fim, If I tell you he wanted Jeanne again? &#128122;&#128122;
Told me that 2014 being the year of the... Horse, was a very bad year for business  ( !!!!) but 2015 will be great.... Year of the Goat he said! &#128563;&#128563;
Anyway, Horse or Goat ..... Game over!&#128127;&#128127;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Will you believe it, Fim, If I tell you he wanted Jeanne again? &#128122;&#128122;
> Told me that 2014 being the year of the... Horse, was a very bad year for business  ( !!!!) but 2015 will be great.... Year of the Goat he said! &#128563;&#128563;
> Anyway, Horse or Goat ..... Game over!&#128127;&#128127;



What gall!  Even my goat thinks he's a tool!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What gall!  Even my goat thinks he's a tool!




I don't have a goat, Fim, but If I had one she would agree with yours, I'm sure! &#128512;
By the way, your goat is so cute!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don't have a goat, Fim, but If I had one she would agree with yours, I'm sure! &#55357;&#56832;
> By the way, your goat is so cute!&#55357;&#56845;



She has her moments, Mariapia. Most infamously, the day she snatched one of my bags that was airing outside and hightailed it into the pasture. I finally caught up to her as she was placidly chewing its tassels and a spirited tug of war ensued. Once I finally wrested it away from her she gave an outraged bleat that brought both horses thundering across the pasture to her rescue! I barely had time to dive under the fence with my bag and it's chomped tassels, leaving one of my clogs behind. The bag was an Orange Rouille Balenciaga First, and is now my DD's. Needless to say, whenever anyone notices its trimmed tassels, she has quite the story to tell!

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> She has her moments, Mariapia. Most infamously, the day she snatched one of my bags that was airing outside and hightailed it into the pasture. I finally caught up to her as she was placidly chewing its tassels and a spirited tug of war ensued. Once I finally wrested it away from her she gave an outraged bleat that brought both horses thundering across the pasture to her rescue! I barely had time to dive under the fence with my bag and it's chomped tassels, leaving one of my clogs behind. The bag was an Orange Rouille Balenciaga First, and is now my DD's. Needless to say, whenever anyone notices its trimmed tassels, she has quite the story to tell!
> 
> :lolots:




Wow, that goat is something! And she certainly has taste....Chewing a Bal First tassels shows the lady has been raised in a family of connaisseurs!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
Now, the Bal is safe ... except If your goat has a twin sister at your DD's place!&#128563;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> She has her moments, Mariapia. Most infamously, the day she snatched one of my bags that was airing outside and hightailed it into the pasture. I finally caught up to her as she was placidly chewing its tassels and a spirited tug of war ensued. Once I finally wrested it away from her she gave an outraged bleat that brought both horses thundering across the pasture to her rescue! I barely had time to dive under the fence with my bag and it's chomped tassels, leaving one of my clogs behind. The bag was an Orange Rouille Balenciaga First, and is now my DD's. Needless to say, whenever anyone notices its trimmed tassels, she has quite the story to tell!
> 
> :lolots:




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; the goat lady has taste. Your poor bag!

But tell me (if it's not to personal) did you never thought of keeping at least one of your premier designer bags? The most loved one for example? I think, it would break my heart (at least a little bit) to part with my Alexa. I would give the others away, but I would try to keep her by all means. But it is my only premier...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, that goat is something! And she certainly has taste....Chewing a Bal First tassels shows the lady has been raised in a family of connaisseurs!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> Now, the Bal is safe ... except If your goat has a twin sister at your DD's place!&#128563;



Happily the Bal First is safe from any further attack. Meanwhile our little demon ( a.k.a *Goat Pony*) apparently only has a taste for chèvre! The little cannibal has shown absolutely no predilection for any of my other bags. 

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't have a goat, Fim, but If I had one she would agree with yours, I'm sure! &#128512;
> By the way, your goat is so cute!&#128525;




She is really cute. I like goats a lot. They are so much more funnier than sheep. &#128016;&#128016;&#128016;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great Tote, Fim! It goes perfectly with your outfit. &#128077;&#128077;
> I love big bags too.
> Good news... I went to the consignment store this morning and finally got my money.&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
> Of course, I will never do business with that guy again... &#128122;&#128122;
> There is another store , the owner is a lady... I have already bought things from her but never sold anything....
> Next time....&#128093;




Hooray! Congratulations! This guy is really funny. But I once knew a student who broke his studies, because it was the year of the goat and he felt so very weak. &#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; the goat lady has taste. Your poor bag!
> 
> But tell me (if it's not to personal) did you never thought of keeping at least one of your premier designer bags? The most loved one for example? I think, it would break my heart (at least a little bit) to part with my Alexa. I would give the others away, but I would try to keep her by all means. But it is my only premier...



Not too personal at all, Ludmilla. It's a good question. I think my decision was largely based on my philosophy of being "all of one piece." My premier designer bags belonged to my previous life. While memories are precious, revisiting the past can often blind you to the present. I am where I am now. And it's a good place. I'm all of one piece, happy and content with what I have, and no regrets for what I don't.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! Congratulations! This guy is really funny. But I once knew a student who broke his studies, because it was the year of the goat and he felt so very weak. &#128563;




Ludmilla, It was not the consignment store owner, for sure!&#128543;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Not too personal at all, Ludmilla. It's a good question. I think my decision was largely based on my philosophy of being "all of one piece." My premier designer bags belonged to my previous life. While memories are precious, revisiting the past can often blind you to the present. I am where I am now. And it's a good place. I'm all of one piece, happy and content with what I have, and no regrets for what I don't.




Thank you for answering! Your attitude is very thoughtful and adorable. And you are propably right. I do sometimes feel a little bit awkward when I'm out and about with Miss Alexa. I got her in the sale, but retail price is just a little bit less of my monthly wage. And this feels not at all "one piece". BUT I have been lusting for years after this bag and I have never thought that I would own her some day, so I gulp the awkward feeling down and carry her. &#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happily the Bal First is safe from any further attack. Meanwhile our little demon ( a.k.a *Goat Pony*) apparently only has a taste for chèvre! The little cannibal has shown absolutely no predilection for any of my other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Bal bags in chèvre leather are the best, Fim!&#128515;
Your goat is obviously a connaisseur....&#128077;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, It was not the consignment store owner, for sure!&#128543;




&#128514; I was very speechless when my fellow student explained the reasons for his decisions to me. I don't know how I would have reacted with your consignment store owner...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for answering! Your attitude is very thoughtful and adorable. And you are propably right. I do sometimes feel a little bit awkward when I'm out and about with Miss Alexa. I got her in the sale, but retail price is just a little bit less of my monthly wage. And this feels not at all "one piece". BUT I have been lusting for years after this bag and I have never thought that I would own her some day, so I gulp the awkward feeling down and carry her. &#55357;&#56832;



Ludmilla, your Miss Alexa  is very much "all of one piece" for you. You found the bag you loved at a price you could afford, *the very essence of a Pinch Purse Islander.*

Wear her with pride and your head held high.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> &#128514; I was very speechless when my fellow student explained the reasons for his decisions to me. I don't know how I would have reacted with your consignment store owner...




I burst out laughing, Ludmilla! That guy has been driving me crazy since March. I certainly did not expect him to speak about Chinese signs ... to explain that business was slow.... &#128572;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, your Miss Alexa  is very much "all of one piece" for you. You found the bag you loved at a price you could afford, *the very essence of a Pinch Purse Islander.*
> 
> Wear her with pride and your head held high.




Absolutely, Ludmilla! Fim is right!
Wear your Alexa with pride!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, your Miss Alexa  is very much "all of one piece" for you. You found the bag you loved at a price you could afford, *the very essence of a Pinch Purse Islander.*
> 
> Wear her with pride and your head held high.







Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Ludmilla! Fim is right!
> Wear your Alexa with pride!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thank you, I will do that! &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I burst out laughing, Ludmilla! That guy has been driving me crazy since March. I certainly did not expect him to speak about Chinese signs ... to explain that business was slow.... &#128572;




I guess, I would have laughed, too. &#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I guess, I would have laughed, too. &#128512;




I was about to answer 
" I thought that 2014 was the Year of the Fox....." &#128520;&#128127; But I preferred to remain silent...&#128545;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I was about to answer
> " I thought that 2014 was the Year of the Fox....." &#128520;&#128127; But I preferred to remain silent...&#128545;




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I would have liked to see his face then!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; I would have liked to see his face then!




I was not brave enough.....&#128550;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I was not brave enough.....&#128550;




Sometimes it is better to keep your mouth shut. This guy did not seem very pleasantly...


----------



## Ludmilla

How are you all spending New Year's Eve (it's Old Year's Eve in my part of Germany - I love those language differences, they tell so much about different ways of thinking)?

I will stick at home with my parents as we still have a lot of snow. We will eat toast with ham, pineapple, cheese and cranberries. My mother will do her punch so we will wait for the new year in a little drunken state &#9786;&#65039;

I wish you all a very happy new year! And as we say here: "Guten Rutsch!"


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> How are you all spending New Year's Eve (it's Old Year's Eve in my part of Germany - I love those language differences, they tell so much about different ways of thinking)?
> 
> I will stick at home with my parents as we still have a lot of snow. We will eat toast with ham, pineapple, cheese and cranberries. My mother will do her punch so we will wait for the new year in a little drunken state &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> I wish you all a very happy new year! And as we say here: "Guten Rutsch!"



And a very Happy New Year to you, Ludmilla! All the best to you and your parents this night!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *New Year's Eve* on Pinch Purse Island. My morning was spent with my DH as we set things in motion with our financial advisor in preparation for my DH's retirement. After our appointment, we went shopping for new jeans for my DH along with a new pair of Merrill's. (his favorite footwear). Well aware of my resolution for 2015, my DH informed me he was buying me a purse for "auld lang syne" (loosely translated "old times"). Sending me off to checkout, he told me he'd meet me back at the Jeep. Ten minutes later he came out of the store, mission accomplished.  With that, may I introduce my DH's gift, my new burgundy *Dooney Nylon Pocket Shopper.*



(Front first...)


----------



## Fimpagebag

And because my persnickety  iPad only allows me to post one pic at a time..

The back of my new Dooney....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How are you all spending New Year's Eve (it's Old Year's Eve in my part of Germany - I love those language differences, they tell so much about different ways of thinking)?
> 
> I will stick at home with my parents as we still have a lot of snow. We will eat toast with ham, pineapple, cheese and cranberries. My mother will do her punch so we will wait for the new year in a little drunken state &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> I wish you all a very happy new year! And as we say here: "Guten Rutsch!"




Happy new year, dear Ludmilla, to you and all the persons you love!
Bonne et heureuse année !
And in Corsican language.... Pace e salute ! ( Peace and Health)
&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And because my persnickety  iPad only allows me to post one pic at a time..
> 
> 
> 
> The back of my new Dooney....




Hello Fim!&#128515;
What beautiful gift from your lovely husband!&#128077;&#128077;
I wish you both a very happy new year, I don't forget your DD and son in law!&#128515;
May 2015 keep you all in good health!&#128525;
Lots of hugs and kisses from France!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello Fim!&#128515;
> What beautiful gift from your lovely husband!&#128077;&#128077;
> I wish you both a very happy new year, I don't forget your DD and son in law!&#128515;
> May 2015 keep you all in good health!&#128525;
> Lots of hugs and kisses from France!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



And an Irish toast to you and yours, Mariapia!

*"May your heart be happy and light,

May your smile be big and wide.

And may your purse always have a coin or two inside! *

The best of wishes for 2015 from your American cousins!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Winter* has returned to Western New York with snow and wintry wind. So here's * my favorite cold weather panacea.* A salad with cranberry and blueberry goat cheese crumbles and a scattering of raspberries. The dressing is one of my mad scientist concoctions. A vinegaret of cranberry, white pear, and blood orange. One bite and yum! Instant sunshine!


----------



## Tuuli35

Fimpagebag said:


> *Winter* has returned to Western New York with snow and wintry wind. So here's * my favorite cold weather panacea.* A salad with cranberry and blueberry goat cheese crumbles and a scattering of raspberries. The dressing is one of my mad scientist concoctions. A vinegaret of cranberry, white pear, and blood orange. One bite and yum! Instant sunshine!




This looks delicious! We could use some warmth and sunshine here in MI.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Ludmilla! Fim is right!
> Wear your Alexa with pride!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



+1 (or would that be 2?)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *New Year's Eve* on Pinch Purse Island. My morning was spent with my DH as we set things in motion with our financial advisor in preparation for my DH's retirement. After our appointment, we went shopping for new jeans for my DH along with a new pair of Merrill's. (his favorite footwear). Well aware of my resolution for 2015, my DH informed me he was buying me a purse for "auld lang syne" (loosely translated "old times"). Sending me off to checkout, he told me he'd meet me back at the Jeep. Ten minutes later he came out of the store, mission accomplished.  With that, may I introduce my DH's gift, my new burgundy *Dooney Nylon Pocket Shopper.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Front first...)




Your DH is wonderful and has excellent taste! The bag is beautiful. All the best for him and his retirement. I hope he can easily adjust to his new situation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Winter* has returned to Western New York with snow and wintry wind. So here's * my favorite cold weather panacea.* A salad with cranberry and blueberry goat cheese crumbles and a scattering of raspberries. The dressing is one of my mad scientist concoctions. A vinegaret of cranberry, white pear, and blood orange. One bite and yum! Instant sunshine!




Yummi! &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Again to all: a very happy and healthy new year! &#127808;&#127808;&#127808;


----------



## Mariapia

Happy New Year to all!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

artyhat: 

*Happy New Year*  from Pinch Purse Island!.  *This* year I *resolve*:

1. To experiment with more French recipes.    

2. Eat more salads.      

3. Be satisfied with the bags I have.      

4. Continue this thread.          

5. Retain  my tenuous grip on sanity.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> artyhat:
> 
> 
> 
> *Happy New Year*  from Pinch Purse Island!.  *This* year I *resolve*:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. To experiment with more French recipes.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Eat more salads.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Be satisfied with the bags I have.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Continue this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Retain  my tenuous grip on sanity.




Congrats, Fim,  on your wise resolves! &#128525;
Wise and not unrealistic like mine....&#128563;
Which could be

1 eat healthier food..
I tried but soon became obsessed with fat, calories, salt, sugar...every time I was eating out or was invited by family or friends....&#128127;&#128127;

2 cook.... 
I can make crêpes or beignets....  but that's about all...shame on me, I know, I know.....&#128559;&#128559;

3 Go to the gym
I used to go to aerobics classes but didn't know my right from my left....and drove the teacher crazy....&#128545;

4 stop buying bags....
This I can do....It's simpler for me than the first three....
Please don't laugh&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm so no good in making resolutions, because usally I break them as soon as I make them. &#128563;

But this year I do have some and I'm very curious, if I'm able to break not all of them.

Regarding shopping, I want to do this without Ugly Jack. This means only one novel per month, no bags and no no clothes. &#128518;

I need to finish the 10-20 knitting projects, that sleep in the basket. 

I should get rid of some old stuff, I don't need anymore.

I should work more concentrated. I'm getting distracted so easily. Perhaps I would finish my Ph.D. finally. &#128519;

Oh dear. &#128514;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Congrats, Fim,  on your wise resolves! &#128525;
> Wise and not unrealistic like mine....&#128563;
> Which could be
> 
> 1 eat healthier food..
> I tried but soon became obsessed with fat, calories, salt, sugar...every time I was eating out or was invited by family or friends....&#128127;&#128127;
> 
> 2 cook....
> I can make crêpes or beignets....  but that's about all...shame on me, I know, I know.....&#128559;&#128559;
> 
> 3 Go to the gym
> I used to go to aerobics classes but didn't know my right from my left....and drove the teacher crazy....&#128545;
> 
> 4 stop buying bags....
> This I can do....It's simpler for me than the first three....
> Please don't laugh&#128519;&#128519;&#128519;



Great resolutions, Mariapia! Holidays and eating out are the bane of all healthy resolves. (Been there, keep doing it...    :giggles

I applaud anyone who goes to the gym to work out. Sadly, it's just not in my DNA. I'd rather *work* than work out. Mowing the lawn, bringing in firewood, etc. That way I get my much needed exercise with the added bonus of getting necessary tasks done.  

Cooking I can do. But I have yet to ever make a successful crepe. Kudos, Mariapia!  

*Not buying* bags? I agree. *That* is entirely doable!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I'm so no good in making resolutions, because usally I break them as soon as I make them. &#128563;
> 
> But this year I do have some and I'm very curious, if I'm able to break not all of them.
> 
> Regarding shopping, I want to do this without Ugly Jack. This means only one novel per month, no bags and no no clothes. &#128518;
> 
> I need to finish the 10-20 knitting projects, that sleep in the basket.
> 
> I should get rid of some old stuff, I don't need anymore.
> 
> I should work more concentrated. I'm getting distracted so easily. Perhaps I would finish my Ph.D. finally. &#128519;
> 
> Oh dear. &#128514;



Good for you, Ludmilla! Great resolutions. If you don't buy more bags or clothes, there'll be plenty of room in your closet to cage Ugly Jack!

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great resolutions, Mariapia I applaud anyone who goes to the gym to work out. Sadly, it's just not in my DNA. I'd rather *work* than work out. Mowing the lawn, bringing in firewood, etc. That way I get my much needed exercise with the added bonus of getting necessary tasks done.
> 
> 
> :




+1 I never put sports on my resolutions list. I know I can't do that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla! Great resolutions. If you don't buy more bags or clothes, there'll be plenty of room in your closet to cage Ugly Jack!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Haha. I don't believe I can do this. Too much an impulsive buyer. But it is a nice try.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. I don't believe I can do this. Too much an impulsive buyer. But it is a nice try.


Happy New Year's , Ladies.

My shopping resolution is to not buy anything I don't need (especially shoes & bags!). Ugly Jack is laughing as I write this.

My other goals are to weed out everything I don't use and to be more appreciative of what I do have.

Fim, how sweet that your DH got you a new bag just as the year was ending. I like the color a lot. It makes me want a burgundy colored bag, but that won't happen until after I get my basement and driveway repaired, Ugly Jack be damned.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Happy New Year's , Ladies.
> 
> My shopping resolution is to not buy anything I don't need (especially shoes & bags!). Ugly Jack is laughing as I write this.
> 
> My other goals are to weed out everything I don't use and to be more appreciative of what I do have.
> 
> Fim, how sweet that your DH got you a new bag just as the year was ending. I like the color a lot. It makes me want a burgundy colored bag, but that won't happen until after * I get my basement and driveway repaired*, Ugly Jack be damned.



I feel your pain, Misskris. My situation was similar in 2014 what with major vehicle repairs, roofing supplies, etc. But you will endure. Just remember all your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders are pulling for you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just about to go to my sister's for her traditional New Year's Day buffet. The boots are one of my Christmas presents from my DD and (true to my resolution) my bag is from my closet, my *Perlina Gemma Tote.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just about to go to my sister's for her traditional New Year's Day buffet. The boots are one of my Christmas presents from my DD and (true to my resolution) my bag is from my closet, my *Perlina Gemma Tote.*




Enjoy you sister ´s buffet, Fim! Great outfit and bag! 2015 is beginning with elegance.
Huge Huge Congrats !&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy you sister ´s buffet, Fim! Great outfit and bag! 2015 is beginning with elegance.
> Huge Huge Congrats !&#128525;



Thank you, Mariapia. My sister always provides a lavish buffet and this year's was no exception. Lots of lovely nibbles, just the right size so I could sample them all!


----------



## Katiesmama

Happy New Year all!   I just discovered this thread a week or so ago, but I'll be following along with you this year.  Fim, I smiled when I saw your post of Western New York.  I was in Central NY last week with my family for Christmas......they were sad it was a green Christmas, but not having driven in the snow myself for the last 18 years, I have to admit I was a little relieved.  When I flew into Syracuse on the 21st there was still a light covering on the ground.  The rains and 40ish weather the next day took care of that though, and for the remainder of the week it was unseasonably warm.  I hope all of you have a happy and healthy new year!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just about to go to my sister's for her traditional New Year's Day buffet. The boots are one of my Christmas presents from my DD and (true to my resolution) my bag is from my closet, my *Perlina Gemma Tote.*




Beautiful and so elegant! I hope you enjoyed dinner!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello Pinch Purse Islanders!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Hello Pinch Purse Islanders!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;




Wow! It was sent before I did anything.....&#128563;
I am going to the supermarket..... Groceries only... 
My perfect Darel Satchel which I bought for 120 ( at the Thursday market , one year ago) is coming with me!&#128515;
I posted the pic in the "what are you carrying" thread... 
I have decided to change bags everyday.... 
Am I on the good path?&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! It was sent before I did anything.....&#128563;
> I am going to the supermarket..... Groceries only...
> My perfect  Darel Satchel which I bought for 120 ( at the Thursday market , one year ago) is coming with me!&#128515;
> I posted the pic in the "what are you carrying" thread...
> I have decided to change bags everyday....
> *Am I on the good path?*&#128512;&#128512;



Absolutely a very good path, Mariapia! I just hopped over to the above mentioned thread and saw your Gérard Darel Eton Satchel. You're right. It is perfect. Love the color and construction and appreciate that you can wear it crossbody as well. Great option for the supermarket.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely a very good path, Mariapia! I just hopped over to the above mentioned thread and saw your Gérard Darel Eton Satchel. You're right. It is perfect. Love the color and construction and appreciate that you can wear it crossbody as well. Great option for the supermarket.




+1 I'm trying to rotate more often, too. Love your bag! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Food for Thought * on Pinch Purse Island. Going fearlessly forward into the New Year can be a challenge. Coupons in your inbox and "deep discounts" touted in shops and online sites are enough to test the sternest resolve. but if you think of bags as you would food, it makes it easier to stick to your resolve.

1. If a bag you see is "past season", would you buy it if it were *fish?*. 

2. It's not easy *not* to be status conscious with bags. But why blow your budget on * black truffles*  when *white button mushrooms* will do the job?  

3. Know who you are. In the end, the only difference between *escargot* and *the humble garden slug* is that the escargot meets its end sautéed in herb butter while the slug drowns in a saucer of beer.  

*Bon Appetit! *

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Food for Thought * on Pinch Purse Island. Going fearlessly forward into the New Year can be a challenge. Coupons in your inbox and "deep discounts" touted in shops and online sites are enough to test the sternest resolve. but if you think of bags as you would food, it makes it easier to stick to your resolve.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If a bag you see is "past season", would you buy it if it were *fish?*.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It's not easy *not* to be status conscious with bags. But why blow your budget on * black truffles*  when *white button mushrooms* will do the job?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Know who you are. In the end, the only difference between *escargot* and *the humble garden slug* is that the escargot meets it's end sautéed in herb butter while the slug drowns in a saucer of beer.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bon Appetit! *
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Lol! Witty as always! Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> +1 I'm trying to rotate more often, too. Love your bag! &#128525;


 
Rotating, Ludmilla, will help us resist temptation.....
I don't know about Germany, but winter sales are starting on the 7th.....
So.... no one buys anything at the moment, anyway.
6 more days of self pride.... No danger in sight... At least for now.... &#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Food for Thought * on Pinch Purse Island. Going fearlessly forward into the New Year can be a challenge. Coupons in your inbox and "deep discounts" touted in shops and online sites are enough to test the sternest resolve. but if you think of bags as you would food, it makes it easier to stick to your resolve.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. If a bag you see is "past season", would you buy it if it were *fish?*.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. It's not easy *not* to be status conscious with bags. But why blow your budget on * black truffles*  when *white button mushrooms* will do the job?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Know who you are. In the end, the only difference between *escargot* and *the humble garden slug* is that the escargot meets its end sautéed in herb butter while the slug drowns in a saucer of beer.
> 
> 
> 
> *Bon Appetit! *
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




You are absolutely right, Fim! No more high end bags for me! There was something about luxury goods on French TV, a few days ago. We learnt that advertising campaigns represent.... 30% of the price.....As much as I love Kate Moss or Angelina Jolie or Charlize Theron ... I am not ready to help them become richer than they already are......&#128127;&#128127;
Add that to the profit margin of the brand....
How much does that gorgeous bag you are dreaming about really cost....?&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128549;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are absolutely right, Fim! No more high end bags for me! There was something about luxury goods on French TV, a few days ago. We learnt that advertising campaigns represent.... 30% of the price.....As much as I love Kate Moss or Angelina Jolie or Charlize Theron ... I am not ready to help them become richer than they already are......&#55357;&#56447;&#55357;&#56447;
> Add that to the profit margin of the brand....
> How much does that gorgeous bag you are dreaming about really cost....?&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56883;&#55357;&#56869;



*^^^* 

*30%?* Wow! That's amazing, Mariapia! I'm with you. I don't need to help the rich *get richer*  while I'm *the poorer for it.*


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are absolutely right, Fim! No more high end bags for me! There was something about luxury goods on French TV, a few days ago. We learnt that advertising campaigns represent.... 30% of the price.....As much as I love Kate Moss or Angelina Jolie or Charlize Theron ... I am not ready to help them become richer than they already are......&#128127;&#128127;
> Add that to the profit margin of the brand....
> How much does that gorgeous bag you are dreaming about really cost....?&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128549;




And what angers me the most: quality issues AND the wage of the craftsmen/artisans. If I spend so much money on an item (bag or no bag) I expect that the used materials are of high quality and that the craftsmen are paid fairly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

If a humble garden slug ever wears a parka.....going grocery shopping today with my Dooney Eva Shopper.   :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> And what angers me the most: quality issues AND the wage of the craftsmen/artisans. If I spend so much money on an item (bag or no bag) I expect that the used materials are of high quality and that the craftsmen are paid fairly.




Price has nothing to do with quality, this I have learnt by reading about quality issues on the most expensive brands.... Leather that last 20 or 30 years ? I have middle of the range handbags whose  leather and stitching are in good condition after years and years of use.....
No need to spend thousands of euros....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> If a humble garden slug ever wears a parka.....going grocery shopping today with my Dooney Eva Shopper.   :giggles:




Wow! I love the parka, the boots and the Dooney!&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
Here is the bag I am carrying today....
A Catherine Parra I bought from the Galeries Lafayette a few years ago.
100 on sale!&#128515;


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to attach the pic...


----------



## Ludmilla

Beautiful bag, Mariapia. And what a bargain! Due to snow and rain I'm out and about with my brown Le Pliage. It's the smaller version, not the big shopper.

I think the sales have already started in Germany. Since a few years there is no fixed day for starting. I'm quite secure at the moment. Still at home and no glamouros shops around. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
> Here is the bag I am carrying today....
> A Catherine Parra I bought from the Galeries Lafayette a few years ago.
> 100 on sale!&#128515;



Love it! So big and smooshy while still retaining its structure and style. And what a great deep yet neutral color. Rotating bags really does make us appreciate the too often "hidden gems" in our collections. Well done, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Now that I've downsized my collection, I realize how rarely used/enjoyed some of my bags are.  

Which, when I think about it, makes *no sense at all.* Though my life admittedly at times can be "rough and tumble" it's not as if I routinely roll around on the floor of an abattoir or wade across a tar pit. Equally, I'm unlikely to attend my own coronation or receive an invitation to the White House.  

So why continue rarely using a handful of bags rather than using them on a routine basis? Ultimately there is no reason. Now all I have to do is decide which one to wear today on my generic errands. Nothing says elegance like a trip to the Feed Store!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful bag, Mariapia. And what a bargain! Due to snow and rain I'm out and about with my brown Le Pliage. It's the smaller version, not the big shopper.
> 
> I think the sales have already started in Germany. Since a few years there is no fixed day for starting. I'm quite secure at the moment. Still at home and no glamouros shops around. &#128521;




I always say, Ludmilla, that If I could go back in time, I would only buy and carry Le Pliage bags.&#128525;
They are so versatile, lightweight, rather cheap and there are so many gorgeous colours to choose from....&#128512;
As for glamourous shops.... There are none here either!&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Now that I've downsized my collection, I realize how rarely used/enjoyed some of my bags are.
> 
> 
> 
> Which, when I think about it, makes *no sense at all.* Though my life admittedly at times can be "rough and tumble" it's not as if I routinely roll around on the floor of an abattoir or wade across a tar pit. Equally, I'm unlikely to attend my own coronation or receive an invitation to the White House.
> 
> 
> 
> So why continue rarely using a handful of bags rather than using them on a routine basis? Ultimately there is no reason. Now all I have to do is decide which one to wear today on my generic errands. Nothing says elegance like a trip to the Feed Store!




Hi Fim!&#128515;
So , which bag did you decide to wear today?&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Ludmilla

I'm at my cousin's... Finally my Christmas Postina! &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

It's redder irl. I will post pictures as soon as I take her outside. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Ludmilla

And picture of all the snow we had. It's raining at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I always say, Ludmilla, that If I could go back in time, I would only buy and carry Le Pliage bags.&#128525;
> They are so versatile, lightweight, rather cheap and there are so many gorgeous colours to choose from....&#128512;
> As for glamourous shops.... There are none here either!&#128563;




You are right! I have two. The big and the smaller shopper, both in boring but oh so nice brown. Kate (Middleton) had one during her time at University and wore the bag all the time on the fotos in the tabloids. I started with a cheaper Picard Version and bought then a big blue shopper in a sale for my University stuff. But my Mom saw it an off it was to her closet &#128563;. So I came to my big brown one. The smaller one I bought after finishing University as a reward. The Picard one retired into the closet of a colleague. I'm still thinking about a crossbody version. But I don't like the non-adjustable strap of the Le Cuir. I think I will have a look on the nylon ones, as soon as I'm back to the glamourous Shops. &#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I'm at my cousin's... Finally my Christmas Postina! &#128525;




 Ludmilla, she's gorgeous!   

What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It's redder irl. I will post pictures as soon as I take her outside. &#9786;&#65039;



Trust me, Ludmilla, we can wait. After seeing your snowy landscape both you and your Postina should stay indoors!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi Fim!&#128515;
> So , which bag did you decide to wear today?&#128521;



That "honor" went to my *Ralph Lauren Pewter Taylor Satchel.* Poor thing really deserves better than being paired with long underwear and leggings for her inaugural public appearance!

:lolots:


----------



## Tsundere

What a classy bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> What a classy bag



Thank you, Tsundere. I'm trying to be more sensible about my bags. In my past life, I always felt that my premier designer bags were almost too good to use. It was no fault of the bags as much as I was at fault for having the preconceived notion that luxury designer bags required an upscale lifestyle. And though I no longer own any premier designer handbags, traces of that mindset remains with some of my nicer mid range contemporary designer bags. But I'm resolved to eradicate those thoughts and fully incorporate all of my bags into my daily life.


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tsundere. I'm trying to be more sensible about my bags. In my past life, I always felt that my premier designer bags were almost too good to use. It was no fault of the bags as much as I was at fault for having the preconceived notion that luxury designer bags required an upscale lifestyle. And though I no longer own any premier designer handbags, traces of that mindset remains with some of my nicer mid range contemporary designer bags. But I'm resolved to eradicate those thoughts and fully incorporate all of my bags into my daily life.


I know exactly how you feel! I'm a simple college student chasing the dreams to be in the medical profession, but I wondered for the longest time if I should only consider purchasing less-pricy handbags because I dont "deserve" premier bags yet. Maybe when I graduate... Then I realized that makes no sense and I should carry what makes me happy!! I won't finish school for like  7+ years! why deprive myself of gorgeousness just because I'm a student?!, Whether it's from a store brand or a premier brand, treating my bags with kindness and carrying them proudly is what they deserve and as do I. Your bag may not be super duper pricy, but it looks wonderful on you and LOOKS like it was a splurge. 
I'd definitely admire it if you walked past me in person. 


Oohs ohhhh I was looking at Croc/Gator embossed wallets and saw these lovely things from overseas. 





They're so weirdly cool, I want a creeping alligator on an alligator wallet hahahaha. They cost like $9 and look pretty dang neat. I liked it in purple but it looks best in black.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you, Fimpagebag. Signorina Postina and myself will stick in the house. It is snowing. Again.
I like your Ralph Lauren bags very much! They always look classic and super pricey. We have a store that sells them and I admire those bags very often. I already told you how I feel sometimes when it comes to using Miss Alexa (aka The Pickle as she is pickle green &#9786;&#65039. We shouldn't think so much and just use those bags. They are not ment to sit in their dustbags!
Tsundere, those wallets are awesome and soo funny!!! &#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm at my cousin's... Finally my Christmas Postina! &#128525;




Wow! What a wonderful gift from Italy, Ludmilla!
I love everything about your bag!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 2849926




This picture reminds me of my childhood in the Southern Alps!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That "honor" went to my *Ralph Lauren Pewter Taylor Satchel.* Poor thing really deserves better than being paired with long underwear and leggings for her inaugural public appearance!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




That bag is perfect, Fim! It goes very well with your outfit!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> I know exactly how you feel! I'm a simple college student chasing the dreams to be in the medical profession, but I wondered for the longest time if I should only consider purchasing less-pricy handbags because I dont "deserve" premier bags yet. Maybe when I graduate... Then I realized that makes no sense and I should carry what makes me happy!! I won't finish school for like  7+ years! why deprive myself of gorgeousness just because I'm a student?!, Whether it's from a store brand or a premier brand, treating my bags with kindness and carrying them proudly is what they deserve and as do I. Your bag may not be super duper pricy, but it looks wonderful on you and LOOKS like it was a splurge.
> I'd definitely admire it if you walked past me in person.
> 
> 
> Oohs ohhhh I was looking at Croc/Gator embossed wallets and saw these lovely things from overseas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They're so weirdly cool, I want a creeping alligator on an alligator wallet hahahaha. They cost like $9 and look pretty dang neat. I liked it in purple but it looks best in black.




I love both, Tsundere!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fimpagebag. Signorina Postina and myself will stick in the house. It is snowing. Again.
> I like your Ralph Lauren bags very much! They always look classic and super pricey. We have a store that sells them and I admire those bags very often. I already told you how I feel sometimes when it comes to using Miss Alexa (aka The Pickle as she is pickle green &#9786;&#65039. We shouldn't think so much and just use those bags. They are not ment to sit in their dustbags!
> Tsundere, those wallets are awesome and soo funny!!! &#128525;



Ludmilla, how funny! I love "the Pickle"! You must post a pic of her for Jeanne and Minnie! They would love another cousin!

:giggles:


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 2849924



Perfect winter color--will keep you cheerful & warm inside.
Very nice present, congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, how funny! I love "the Pickle"! You must post a pic of her for Jeanne and Minnie! They would love another cousin!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Yes, yes! !!! &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Tsundere

It's snowing! It looks so lovely, awwwww!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a wonderful gift from Italy, Ludmilla!
> I love everything about your bag!&#128525;&#128525;




Thank you so much! She is a true Beauty. &#128525; I can't wait to use her &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Perfect winter color--will keep you cheerful & warm inside.
> 
> Very nice present, congrats!




Thank you! &#9786;&#65039; it reminds me of Mulberry conker/oxblood... And you are right, it cheers me up looking at her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, how funny! I love "the Pickle"! You must post a pic of her for Jeanne and Minnie! They would love another cousin!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:







Mariapia said:


> Yes, yes! !!! &#128512;&#128077;




I will do that! Pickle is very excited about getting two lovely cousins! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I will do that! Pickle is very excited about getting two lovely cousins! &#9786;&#65039;




Hi Ludmilla!&#128525;
In honour of your gorgeous red Postina, I am carrying my red Minelli today!&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!&#128525;
> In honour of your gorgeous red Postina, I am carrying my red Minelli today!&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850807




Signorina Postina is delighted! &#128512;
I truely adore your red Minelli!!! And I'm happy every time it pops up here. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Such a nice red bag...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia, your red Minelli is gorgeous! But would I expect anything less? Every one of your bags reflects your own inimitable style, as well as introducing Pinch Purse Islanders to brands they may not have realized are available. Well done!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Signorina Postina is delighted! &#128512;
> I truely adore your red Minelli!!! And I'm happy every time it pops up here. &#128525;&#128525;&#128525; Such a nice red bag...




Thank you, Ludmilla&#128525;
It shows that the price of a bag has nothing to do with quality and design....
I keep dreaming about a Zanellato Postina....though. &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, your red Minelli is gorgeous! But would I expect anything less? Every one of your bags reflects your own inimitable style, as well as introducing Pinch Purse Islanders to brands they may not have realized are available. Well done!




Thank you, Fim!&#10084;&#65039;
Your bags are great too! I love them all!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday all. With nowhere to go, I won't need a bag today. Instead I've sorted through my bags for one to wear to work tomorrow. In the process I've kept track of what bags I bought IRL and which bags I bought online. 

To be honest, I was rather surprised to find that only a third of the bags in my recently downsized collection were bought online. Which then led me to realize that the majority of the bags I've sold, donated, or gifted were bags I'd purchased online.  

It may not mean anything, but I believe it'll help me stick to my resolve and not fall prey to impulse online. It's either that or *hide my ipad!*.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday all. With nowhere to go, I won't need a bag today. Instead I've sorted through my bags for one to wear to work tomorrow. In the process I've kept track of what bags I bought IRL and which bags I bought online.
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest, I was rather surprised to find that only a third of the bags in my recently downsized collection were bought online. Which then led me to realize that the majority of the bags I've sold, donated, or gifted were bags I'd purchased online.
> 
> 
> 
> It may not mean anything, but I believe it'll help me stick to my resolve and not fall prey to impulse online. It's either that or *hide my ipad!*.




I am going to check my list.... and I'll be right back, Fim.....
I think I bought most of my bags IRL....
And on sale...
Let's see if my memory doesn't betrayme....&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

I am back!!
4 were bought on line and on sale
24 were bought on sale IRL
9 are preowned ( 7 from consignment stores or thrift shops, 2 from ebay)
The rest ......  ( please don't ask me how many&#128584;&#128584;&#128584 were bought full price in real life.....
&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I am back!!
> 4 were bought on line and on sale
> 24 were bought on sale IRL
> 9 are preowned ( 7 from consignment stores or thrift shops, 2 from ebay)
> The rest ......  ( please don't ask me how many&#128584;&#128584;&#128584 were bought full price in real life.....
> &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;




Forgot to say that 5 are gifts.... &#128515;


----------



## Ludmilla

Most of my bags are bought irl. I have 2 from evil bay. One I use regularly the other one sleeps in the dustbag. Too heavy for me, but I'm not ready to part with it. Signorina Postina came via internet. The Pickle also, but I have seen both irl. The Modalu bag was also an Internet purchase. I use it, but I must confess, that it has some fleas, that would have turned me away, if I had seen the bag irl.

Online shopping is really dangerous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to say that 5 are gifts.... &#128515;




Presents don't count!, says Ugly Jack.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Presents don't count!, says Ugly Jack.




Thank you, Ludmilla! 
Sometimes, I think I should go and hide in a secluded place......&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla&#128525;
> It shows that the price of a bag has nothing to do with quality and design....
> I keep dreaming about a Zanellato Postina....though. &#128521;




Thank you so much! And you are so right. I will do a little Review for you as soon as I use the Postina. They cost a lot of money! Let's see, if they are worth it. But if you ever go to Italy: there are many inspired Postinas on the markets. They cost half and look very pretty, too. &#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!
> Sometimes, I think I should go and hide in a secluded place......&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;




No, don't do this!! I don't count my bags since years as I fear the outcome &#128514;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Most of my bags are bought irl. I have 2 from evil bay. One I use regularly the other one sleeps in the dustbag. Too heavy for me, but I'm not ready to part with it. Signorina Postina came via internet. The Pickle also, but I have seen both irl. The Modalu bag was also an Internet purchase. I use it, but I must confess, that it has some fleas, that would have turned me away, if I had seen the bag irl.
> 
> Online shopping is really dangerous!




Of course, Ludmilla. On Line stores are open 24/7....  everything is available.... They send us emails.... Newsletters.... Promo codes....
We should stay away from them.... Ask someone to put a parental code on OUR PC or Ipads....&#128545;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much! And you are so right. I will do a little Review for you as soon as I use the Postina. They cost a lot of money! Let's see, if they are worth it. But if you ever go to Italy: there are many inspired Postinas on the markets. They cost half and look very pretty, too. &#128521;




I don't have time to go to Italy, fortunately, Ludmilla....&#128549;
If you can do a review of your lovely Postina, I will be delighted.&#10084;&#65039;
I have had this bag on my mind for quite a few years but have never seen one in real life.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am back!!
> 4 were bought on line and on sale
> 24 were bought on sale IRL
> 9 are preowned ( 7 from consignment stores or thrift shops, 2 from ebay)
> The rest ......  ( please don't ask me how many&#128584;&#128584;&#128584 were bought full price in real life.....
> &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;




Fear not, Mariapia! After scrounging through my closet(s) I have more bags than I'd thought. *6* more to be exact.! 

Which brings my tally back up to *24!*. 

True, *4* are gifts, so it's not *entirely*  my fault.  

But it "just goes to show you" that bags left unused in the closet multiply  in the dark!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 2849924



Beautiful!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!&#128525;
> In honour of your gorgeous red Postina, I am carrying my red Minelli today!&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850807



That red is stunning. Lovely bag.


----------



## papertiger

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday all. With nowhere to go, I won't need a bag today. Instead I've sorted through my bags for one to wear to work tomorrow. In the process I've kept track of what bags I bought IRL and which bags I bought online.
> 
> To be honest, I was rather surprised to find that only a third of the bags in my recently downsized collection were bought online. *Which then led me to realize that the majority of the bags I've sold, donated, or gifted were bags I'd purchased online.  *
> 
> It may not mean anything, but I believe it'll help me stick to my resolve and not fall prey to impulse online. It's either that or *hide my ipad!*.



That's very interesting!!!

I don't think any of my bags have been bought online. Oh wait, I bought my Delvaux online (although there wasn't much choice then unless I wanted to take a trip to Belgium or France to buy one). I always see so much variation between even the same specs in 2 'identical' bags I have to go to the shop to check it over. 

It's a very good personal investigation to see how each one of us is seduced by a bag.


----------



## papertiger

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!&#55357;&#56845;
> In honour of your gorgeous red Postina, I am carrying my red Minelli today!&#55357;&#56841;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850807



Everything about that bag is gorgeous, the colour


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Most of my bags are bought irl. I have 2 from evil bay. One I use regularly the other one sleeps in the dustbag. Too heavy for me, but I'm not ready to part with it. Signorina Postina came via internet. The Pickle also, but I have seen both irl. The Modalu bag was also an Internet purchase. I use it, but I must confess, that it has some fleas, that would have turned me away, if I had seen the bag irl.
> 
> *Online shopping is really dangerous!*



Most of my bags have been purchased online--because i perceive it to be cheaper. And by the piece it probably is. But in the end it isn't, because I end up with bags that look nice but are hard to get things out of, or have straps with a tendency to slip, etc. And then I don't use them very often, so I end up buying *more* bags...

@papertiger is right. Specs and photos can only tell you so much. It's far better to see a bag in person to ascertain whether it will work for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Beautiful!




Thanks! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

papertiger said:


> Everything about that bag is gorgeous, the colour




Thank you papertiger!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That red is stunning. Lovely bag.




Thank you misskris!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Fear not, Mariapia! After scrounging through my closet(s) I have more bags than I'd thought. *6* more to be exact.!
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings my tally back up to *24!*.
> 
> 
> 
> True, *4* are gifts, so it's not *entirely*  my fault.
> 
> 
> 
> But it "just goes to show you" that bags left unused in the closet multiply  in the dark!




I have a list in my Ipad notes, Fim.... And, like you, while trying to find a bag in my closet tonight.... I found two that I had completely forgotten about. Both are very small. Why on earth did I buy them in the first place?&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;


----------



## renza

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!&#128525;
> In honour of your gorgeous red Postina, I am carrying my red Minelli today!&#128521;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2850807


I love this bag so much!


----------



## Mariapia

renza said:


> I love this bag so much!




I got it on sale for 90, Renza. &#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have a list in my Ipad notes, Fim.... And, like you, while trying to find a bag in my closet tonight.... I found two that I had completely forgotten about. Both are very small. Why on earth did I buy them in the first place?&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;



I feel the same, Mariapia. I'm all for pleading *temporary insanity!*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel the same, Mariapia. I'm all for pleading *temporary insanity!*




At least we have an explanation, Fim.....&#128512; Temporary insanity it is! &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!&#128515;

Good thing I know lots of people in town....&#128552;

Though the sales have not started yet, most shops are getting ready..
This morning, while trying to avoid looking ... &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;I saw the Minelli shop assistant putting shoes and bags on shelves.&#128530;&#128530;
I got into the boutique... Just to say hello, of course.&#128512;
I noticed a lovely black cross body, tried it on, saw it was 50% off... &#128523;

 " well, well, I don' t have this kind of bag.....  140.... That is 70 ... A steal! Really!"&#128103;

Suddenly, two ladies I know came into the shop...&#128127;&#128127;
One of them is the very talkative type.&#128585;
She drowned me in a torrent of words.&#128066;
I had to tell her I was in a hurry and had to go and feed my dog who was probably barking like crazy while waiting for his mum.
I put the bag back on the shelf and literally  ran away...






.


----------



## Ludmilla

&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Very funny story. I like the way how you got into the store in order to just say Hello. Could be me at the local bookstore. &#9786;&#65039;If the bag is still there when you return to the shop it is meant to be! It would be really a steal... And we all adore your Minelli bags... Ok, now I sound like Ugly Jack. &#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!&#128515;
> 
> Good thing I know lots of people in town....&#128552;
> 
> Though the sales have not started yet, most shops are getting ready..
> This morning, while trying to avoid looking ... &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;I saw the Minelli shop assistant putting shoes and bags on shelves.&#128530;&#128530;
> I got into the boutique... Just to say hello, of course.&#128512;
> I noticed a lovely black cross body, tried it on, saw it was 50% off... &#128523;
> 
> " well, well, I don' t have this kind of bag.....  140.... That is 70 ... A steal! Really!"&#128103;
> 
> Suddenly, two ladies I know came into the shop...&#128127;&#128127;
> One of them is the very talkative type.&#128585;
> She drowned me in a torrent of words.&#128066;
> I had to tell her I was in a hurry and had to go and feed my dog who was probably barking like crazy while waiting for his mum.
> I put the bag back on the shelf and literally  ran away...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Great job resisting the irresistible,Mariapia!   

Your experience segues perfectly with it being *Moral Fiber Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. A bag I've wanted is finally on sale at a ridiculously good price. However...after rediscovering the hidden "gems" in my closet(s) yesterday  I know I *already *have more bags than I actually *need.    

*So my solution? I'm going to use the price of that tempting bag as my baseline throughout the week and translate it into *things *I need. Groceries, gas, bills, etc. I have a feeling once I see what that one bag actually *buys*, it'll serve me well as a cautionary tale going forward.

Here's hoping.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great job resisting the irresistible,Mariapia!
> 
> Your experience segues perfectly with it being *Moral Fiber Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. A bag I've wanted is finally on sale at a ridiculously good price. However...after rediscovering the hidden "gems" in my closet(s) yesterday  I know I *already *have more bags than I actually *need.
> 
> *So my solution? I'm going to use the price of that tempting bag as my baseline throughout the week and translate it into *things *I need. Groceries, gas, bills, etc. I have a feeling once I see what that one bag actually *buys*, it'll serve me well as a cautionary tale going forward.
> 
> Here's hoping.....




I see that we both resisted temptation, Fim.
It's already January 5th..... Still 360 days to go.....&#128543;
But we can do it, yes we can!
We are stronger than we think... 
A little coaching every day will help us stick to our resolve.&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; Very funny story. I like the way how you got into the store in order to just say Hello. Could be me at the local bookstore. &#9786;&#65039;If the bag is still there when you return to the shop it is meant to be! It would be really a steal... And we all adore your Minelli bags... Ok, now I sound like Ugly Jack. &#128563;




I mustn't return to that place, Ludmilla..... Only trouble is I have to walk past it every day....&#128127;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I see that we both resisted temptation, Fim.
> It's already January 5th..... Still 360 days to go.....&#128543;
> But we can do it, yes we can!
> We are stronger than we think...
> A little coaching every day will help us stick to our resolve.&#128521;



Absolutely, Mariapia! Thus far *the bag I didn't buy* has bought groceries, some delightful cheese, shrimp, and a full tank of gas for the Jeep. One can only wonder what tomorrow will bring? Perhaps another pair of warm wool socks for my DH and a doggie treat or two for my two rapscallions. As much as I love bags, ultimately they're a singular pleasure. How much more fun it is to share any small largess with my DH and  our pups!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I mustn't return to that place, Ludmilla..... Only trouble is I have to walk past it every day....&#128127;




I know you will stay strong. On another thread I learned another mantra for us. It goes like this: 

I can enjoy a beautiful bag without owning it. 

I like this spirit very much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Mariapia! Thus far *the bag I didn't buy* has bought groceries, some delightful cheese, shrimp, and a full tank of gas for the Jeep. One can only wonder what tomorrow will bring? Perhaps another pair of warm wool socks for my DH and a doggie treat or two for my two rapscallions. As much as I love bags, ultimately they're a singular pleasure. How much more fun it is to share any small largess with my DH and  our pups!




That's as always an heart warming thought. I will think of it next time when Ugly Jack is wispering in my weak ear. Also the dedicating of "purse money" to other purchases is very inspiring for me. Thank you, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Mariapia! Thus far *the bag I didn't buy* has bought groceries, some delightful cheese, shrimp, and a full tank of gas for the Jeep. One can only wonder what tomorrow will bring? Perhaps another pair of warm wool socks for my DH and a doggie treat or two for my two rapscallions. As much as I love bags, ultimately they're a singular pleasure. How much more fun it is to share any small largess with my DH and  our pups!




The whole family must have been delighted, Fim!&#128571;
Did you tell your husband about the money you didn't spend on the bag to explain the small largess?&#128512;
If there was a pattern in your bag purchases.... he will know when to expect cheese and shrimps.. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know you will stay strong. On another thread I learned another mantra for us. It goes like this:
> 
> I can enjoy a beautiful bag without owning it.
> 
> I like this spirit very much.




Thank you Ludmilla for the mantra! &#128512;
Tomorrow being the most dangerous day, I had better start chanting now... &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That's as always an heart warming thought. I will think of it next time when Ugly Jack is wispering in my weak ear. Also the dedicating of "purse money" to other purchases is very inspiring for me. Thank you, Fim!



Bitte, Ludmilla. The temperature here has plummeted and winter has returned with a vengeance. High winds, snow, and frigid temperatures have me thinking a pair of thick cozy wool socks might not be a bad idea for myself as well. While a new bag might warm my heart, it would be useless for cold feet!

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The whole family must have been delighted, Fim!&#128571;
> Did you tell your husband about the money you didn't spend on the bag to explain the small largess?&#128512;
> If there was a pattern in your bag purchases.... he will know when to expect cheese and shrimps.. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;



Oh he knows guilt when he sees it, Mariapia! When I came home with shrimp he gave me that look but was wise enough not to ask what bullet I'd dodged! 

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Tropical Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With many of us shivering in the winter cold, it's not a bad idea to revisit some of our most brightly colored bags. Not to wear, but just to lift our  spirits. My choice is my *Nine West Summer Tote.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Tropical Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With many of us shivering in the winter cold, it's not a bad idea to revisit some of our most brightly colored bags. Not to wear, but just to lift our  spirits. My choice is my *Nine West Summer Tote.*




I would wear this wonderful tote all year round, Fim! &#128525;
I have a light blue and pink Hervé Chapelier nylon tote which I bought on sale for 35 and which I often carry in winter.
Colours lift our spirits , you are absolutely right! &#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Winter doldrums are hard to avoid after the holidays. From the festive frenzy of Christmas and New Year's we plummet back to our daily routine with a thud. Gone are the twinkling lights and happy anticipation. 

And don't think retailers don't realize this. :devil:  

So how to beat the devil? Find something incredibly plebeian that needs replacing. For me it was dish towels and new potholders. How about you? What ordinary pedestrian item of yours needs replacing? There's nothing quite like "cheap & cheerful" to help chase the doldrums away.


----------



## papertiger

Fimpagebag said:


> Bitte, Ludmilla. The temperature here has plummeted and winter has returned with a vengeance. High winds, snow, and frigid temperatures have me thinking a pair of thick cozy wool socks might not be a bad idea for myself as well. While a new bag might warm my heart, it would be useless for cold feet!
> 
> :lolots:



Love that crazy bag, what a cutie  



Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Tropical Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With many of us shivering in the winter cold, it's not a bad idea to revisit some of our most brightly colored bags. Not to wear, but just to lift our  spirits. My choice is my *Nine West Summer Tote.*



That's a great looking bag. Just the kind of bag I use all Summer long


----------



## papertiger

Fimpagebag said:


> Winter doldrums are hard to avoid after the holidays. From the festive frenzy of Christmas and New Year's we plummet back to our daily routine with a thud. Gone are the twinkling lights and happy anticipation.
> 
> And don't think retailers don't realize this. :devil:
> 
> So how to beat the devil? Find something incredibly plebeian that needs replacing. For me it was dish towels and new potholders. How about you? What ordinary pedestrian item of yours needs replacing? There's nothing quite like "cheap & cheerful" to help chase the doldrums away.



Thud is right! How long is it until it's Christmas again? 

I bought myself a mascara online before Christmas and pressed 'click and collect' because I was going into town the next day. Unfortunately, it then stated it takes 48 hours  so I couldn't pick it up then. Anyway, long story long, I'll go and pick it up soon and it'll be a treat for the New Year.


----------



## Fimpagebag

papertiger said:


> *Love that crazy bag, what a cutie  *
> 
> ^^ I agree! But how on earth would you wear it in a crowd? You could put out someone's eye out with that thing!  :giggles:
> 
> *That's a great looking bag. Just the kind of bag I use all Summer long*




Thank you, Papertiger. It's one of my favorite summer bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Papertiger. It's one of my favorite summer bags.




I like this funny bag also a lot! And your happy tote. Thank you for sharing. You have a nice collection. Gets me thinking, if I have such funny, colourful handbags somewhere hidden in my closet. &#128521;

As to your question what little thing needs replacing... I indulged myself already in buying wool for a new scarf. Although I have a lot wool at home. So: no replacings for me at the moment. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Older but Wiser" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Will I never buy another bag? Highly doubtful. But, having made my share of mistakes in the past, I believe I've learned what bags don't work for me.

1. Small bags. I'm not a clutch or a wristlet person. 

2. Vernis or patent leather bags. They're beautiful, but I'm just a wee bit too much of a klutz to wear them.

3. Any bag with a chain strap. I have a dicky shoulder and wearing a bag with a chain aggravates my old injury.

4. Ostrich bags. I've tried and failed not to equate them to a plucked chicken. 

So there's my list. I only wish it was longer. It would make sticking to my resolve much easier!

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

My list goes as follows:

1. No bags without crossbody option. Sooner or later those bags hit the ground, because they slip from my shoulder or my arm. And they are always in my way and bother me.

2. No heavy bags. I do have issues with my back. 

3. No bags made from exotic leathers. This one is easy, because I just don't like them.  &#128521;

4. No bags on chains. Never tried, but I'm highly suspicous. Again because if my Double-major scoliosis.

5. No big bags. My back again.

Still much left to chose from. We have similar bags on our list, Fim. But tell me which works best for you? I like satchels the most. With crossbody option and at least one top handle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My list goes as follows:
> 
> 1. No bags without crossbody option. Sooner or later those bags hit the ground, because they slip from my shoulder or my arm. And they are always in my way and bother me.
> 
> 2. No heavy bags. I do have issues with my back.
> 
> 3. No bags made from exotic leathers. This one is easy, because I just don't like them.  &#128521;
> 
> 4. No bags on chains. Never tried, but I'm highly suspicous. Again because if my Double-major scoliosis.
> 
> 5. No big bags. My back again.
> 
> Still much left to chose from. We have similar bags on our list, Fim. But tell me which works best for you? I like satchels the most. With crossbody option and at least one top handle.



My preference is for satchels and totes. Top handle satchels with a longer strap option when possible, but I enjoy carrying a actual "handbag" as well. I have several satchels that are handheld only. one (my beloved Minnie) that is a single top handle.


----------



## Tsundere

Also not a clutch/wristlet person - I'll use those as a wallet! 

Hobo bags. Love the concept, can't stand how wrinkly they get and that I can't put em down without it looking like a puddle of a bag. Need some support! I do love my little Coach scribble hobo but it barely gets used. I really wanted it at the time but it's mainly the colourful pattern that attracts me.

Bags with tons of outer pockets... (Think Chanel Reporter, Chloé Saskia, Be & D Kingston, Bulga Zip Pocket....)

Bags with a lot of hardware. So much weight!!!

Longer cross body bags. I'm so short that they look awkward on me.

Can't do Ostrich. Love how it looks on others, just not myself.


----------



## Mariapia

Fim, Ludmilla and Tsundere, &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;, my list looks like yours:

-no small bags, no clutches either for me
- no bags with chains, chains are uncomfortable...
-no heavy bags, I broke my shoulder 10 years ago.
- no ostrich, I just don't like it.

I prefer east west totes. They are easier to get in and out of.
I try to avoid black too. There are so many other lovely colours.&#128525;


----------



## renza

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Older but Wiser" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Will I never buy another bag? Highly doubtful. But, having made my share of mistakes in the past, I believe I've learned what bags don't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Small bags. I'm not a clutch or a wristlet person.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Vernis or patent leather bags. They're beautiful, but I'm just a wee bit too much of a klutz to wear them.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Any bag with a chain strap. I have a dicky shoulder and wearing a bag with a chain aggravates my old injury.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Ostrich bags. I've tried and failed not to equate them to a plucked chicken.
> 
> 
> 
> So there's my list. I only wish it was longer. It would make sticking to my resolve much easier!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I agree with all of these although I went a bit crazy with small bags/clutches last year. I definitely am going back to bigger ones I can use more frequently.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, Ludmilla and Tsundere, &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;, my list looks like yours:
> 
> -no small bags, no clutches either for me
> - no bags with chains, chains are uncomfortable...
> -no heavy bags, I broke my shoulder 10 years ago.
> - no ostrich, I just don't like it.
> 
> I prefer east west totes. They are easier to get in and out of.
> I try to avoid black too. There are so many other lovely colours.&#128525;



I prefer east west totes as well. I think the secret of large totes (for which I have an admitted weakness) is weight. Nylon and coated canvas are far easier for me to carry than a heavier leather tote. Another lesson I've learned is not to overload my totes to near bursting! Far better for my wonky shoulder and far less stress on the straps.

&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

renza said:


> I agree with all of these although I went a bit crazy with small bags/clutches last year. I definitely am going back to bigger ones I can use more frequently.



Don't be too hard on yourself, Renza. The lure of small bags and clutches is undeniable. But you're wise to opt for bags you can use more often.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tsundere said:


> Also not a clutch/wristlet person - I'll use those as a wallet!
> 
> Hobo bags. Love the concept, can't stand how wrinkly they get and that I can't put em down without it looking like a puddle of a bag. Need some support! I do love my little Coach scribble hobo but it barely gets used. I really wanted it at the time but it's mainly the colourful pattern that attracts me.
> 
> Bags with tons of outer pockets... (Think Chanel Reporter, Chloé Saskia, Be & D Kingston, Bulga Zip Pocket....)
> 
> Bags with a lot of hardware. So much weight!!!
> 
> Longer cross body bags. I'm so short that they look awkward on me.
> 
> Can't do Ostrich. Love how it looks on others, just not myself.




Perhaps you might solve this "Hobo Problem" with a bag organizer?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fim, Ludmilla and Tsundere, &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;, my list looks like yours:
> 
> -no small bags, no clutches either for me
> - no bags with chains, chains are uncomfortable...
> -no heavy bags, I broke my shoulder 10 years ago.
> - no ostrich, I just don't like it.
> 
> I prefer east west totes. They are easier to get in and out of.
> I try to avoid black too. There are so many other lovely colours.&#128525;




I only own one black bag. It is beautiful but I never use it. I find black a little boring. I keep the bag though because there a situations in life when a lady needs a black bag.  &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I only own one black bag. It is beautiful but I never use it. I find black a little boring. I keep the bag though because there a situations in life when a lady needs a black bag.  &#128521;




I have two. A very small percentage of my collection.....&#128521;


----------



## papertiger

Oh no!!! I love ostrich. Please guys send me all your ostrich bags  


Here are my 5 'no mores' and prefs.

1. No more python. I have enough. I almost caved at Christmas but I managed to stay strong .

2. No more bags I can't chuck around. My wardrobe is groaning with precious examples I can only wear to certain places etc.

3. No more flat structured flat clutches (love the look) can't get anything in them, no matter how big/long

4. No more crocs.

5. No more selling a perfectly good vintage bag and buying a similar new one for 100 x or more £. 

I like all sorts/styles/colour of bags but I do go through phases, right now large simple shaped handheld bag appeals to me. I think it's because I like to be able to put away the usual plus scarf/gloves/hat/jumper when I need.


----------



## papertiger

Ludmilla said:


> I only own one black bag. It is beautiful but I never use it. I find black a little boring. *I keep the bag though because there a situations in life when a lady needs a black bag.*  &#128521;



This is true. 

Black bags are still the most popular by a mile 

I have plenty of black bags but my grandmother only had one for the very reason that *Ludmilla* gave


----------



## Fimpagebag

papertiger said:


> Oh no!!! I love ostrich. Please guys send me all your ostrich bags
> 
> 
> Here are my 5 'no mores' and prefs.
> 
> 1. No more python. I have enough. I almost caved at Christmas but I managed to stay strong .
> 
> 2. No more bags I can't chuck around. My wardrobe is groaning with precious examples I can only wear to certain places etc.
> 
> 3. No more flat structured flat clutches (love the look) can't get anything in them, no matter how big/long
> 
> 4. No more crocs.
> 
> 5. No more selling a perfectly good vintage bag and buying a similar new one for 100 x or more £.
> 
> I like all sorts/styles/colour of bags but I do go through phases, right now large simple shaped handheld bag appeals to me. I think it's because I like to be able to put away the usual plus scarf/gloves/hat/jumper when I need.



Good for you, Papertiger! I have no doubt you rock your ostrich bags. The more I think about it, my attitude is probably less aversion to ostrich and more flashback to my adolescent complexion!


----------



## Tsundere

Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps you might solve this "Hobo Problem" with a bag organizer?



Great idea! It's just such a wiiiiiddle bag.. Needs an extra small and adorable organiser oooooh....


----------



## papertiger

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Papertiger! I have no doubt you rock your ostrich bags. The more I think about it, my attitude is probably less aversion to ostrich and more flashback to my adolescent complexion!



Oh no, LOL, don't say that 

A friend once said once said that squid sashimi/sushi tasted like nose-run, and I have never been able to order it since ush:

Ostrich is the best leather for me, especially in black/brown/tan, I don't have that many. It ages so well, and has that matte look until it 'earns' its patina. Unfortunately, I can't find the 'blonde' vintage N>S handbag I bought in Hamburg on the proceeds of earnings by playing at a New Year's party


----------



## renza

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, Renza. The lure of small bags and clutches is undeniable. But you're wise to opt for bags you can use more often.


Oh I don't regret it much (maybe just one of the purchases) because I wanted some variety and I really can't carry my "everything and the kitchen sink" purses out to dinner , but I know that if I'm going to spend a significant amount of money on a purse this year then I need to choose one that is versatile.


----------



## renza

Tsundere said:


> Also not a clutch/wristlet person - I'll use those as a wallet!
> 
> *Hobo bags. Love the concept, can't stand how wrinkly they get and that I can't put em down without it looking like a puddle of a bag. Need some support! I do love my little Coach scribble hobo but it barely gets used. I really wanted it at the time but it's mainly the colourful pattern that attracts me.*
> 
> Bags with tons of outer pockets... (Think Chanel Reporter, Chloé Saskia, Be & D Kingston, Bulga Zip Pocket....)
> 
> Bags with a lot of hardware. So much weight!!!
> 
> Longer cross body bags. I'm so short that they look awkward on me.
> 
> Can't do Ostrich. Love how it looks on others, just not myself.


Oh I love slouchy hobo bags that puddle!   Every year I buy myself a new everyday, throw around, fits everything bag and it is always a hobo. I think I like slouchy because I always want to carry so much stuff that if I were to do this with a structured bag it would basically look like a suitcase.


----------



## Tsundere

renza said:


> Oh I love slouchy hobo bags that puddle!   Every year I buy myself a new everyday, throw around, fits everything bag and it is always a hobo. I think I like slouchy because I always want to carry so much stuff that if I were to do this with a structured bag it would basically look like a suitcase.



I think if I wore it stuffed it would look like Santa's sack of toys.
Santa's sack of toys for a casual day out or suitcase for a day out? I don't win either way. :lolots:

I've sorta forced myself to not carry a lot of things because I always need room for text books so now it stuck even when I'm not carrying them.


----------



## Katiesmama

Hmm, what bags don't work for me:   
As a rule, I don't carry clutches or wristlets either.   My wallet wouldn't fit in most of them.  Unless I ever see a McQueen knuckleduster skull clutch I can afford.   I want one of those so baaaaad!
I seem to gravitate to structured bags, with a shoulder strap I can use as well as the short handles.  Except the last bag I bought was a hobo, because I "needed" a black hobo 
Ostrich hasn't done it for me (yet).  Ditto snakeskin.   And I'm talking embossed.  I couldn't get near the real skin for love or money.
To me, I'm a study in contradictions.   As soon as I say "I don't" - I do lol.
One thing I'm pretty sure about though.  I will turn 60 this September.   It will most likely be pre-owned, but I think I may spring for a Chanel flap or grande tote to mark the occasion.


----------



## Tsundere

Absolutely get yourself a flap!!!! A birthday to remember! 
You can get yourself a jumbo if you need the room for more things, but a tote works for the same purpose.


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Great idea! It's just such a wiiiiiddle bag.. Needs an extra small and adorable organiser oooooh....




Tintamar makes very good ones.&#128515;


----------



## papertiger

Katiesmama said:


> Hmm, what bags don't work for me:
> As a rule, I don't carry clutches or wristlets either.   My wallet wouldn't fit in most of them.  Unless I ever see a McQueen knuckleduster skull clutch I can afford.   I want one of those so baaaaad!
> I seem to gravitate to structured bags, with a shoulder strap I can use as well as the short handles.  Except the last bag I bought was a hobo, because I "needed" a black hobo
> Ostrich hasn't done it for me (yet).  Ditto snakeskin.   And I'm talking embossed.  I couldn't get near the real skin for love or money.
> To me, I'm a study in contradictions.   *As soon as I say "I don't" - I do lol*.
> One thing I'm pretty sure about though.  I will turn 60 this September.   It will most likely be pre-owned, but I think I may spring for a Chanel flap or grande tote to mark the occasion.



Sounds familiar 

A C flap or GST sounds like the most perfect present for yourself. I once complimented a lady on her beautiful red m/l classic flap and she had done the same thing for her 50th. She said she had wanted one for 25 years and had a 'now or never' moment for her big birthday and once bought wore it almost every day, and she looked wonderful with it.


----------



## LVk8

I also prefer colorful bags to black bags.  I have one medium size black purse that I bought for myself & a small black pochette that was a gift a bazillion years ago but no mas

So my list is:

1.  No black.  I'm good on that front!

2.  Multiple carry options.  I also prefer the top handle / satchel & crossbody combo bc single strap shoulder bags often slip off my shoulder or weigh me down

3.  No more totes.  I have three!  Coated canvas, PVC, leather.  Medium and large sizes.  Covers all weathers / situations.  That's plenty

4.  If I buy a new bag this year it must be large enough to accommodate a laptop (and not be a tote), that's the "hole" in my wardrobe right now 

5.  Purses are made to be worn, I'm not a "building my collection" person.  It's OK to admire a bag and not buy it for a purse mausoleum / island of misfit purses languishing in my closet


----------



## misskris03

Late to the party but here's my list. Very similar to what's been said by others:

1) no tiny bags. I carry a lot of stuff so they never get used.
2) no exotics or fur. I have a Gucci Jackie with lizard that my mom gave me but I never wear it.
3) no bright colors. Deep colors and neutrals are the only things I ever wear with the exception of one shiny red bag.
4) no extreme gratuitous hardware . It's heavy and I think it looks too trendy (or dated, depending on whether it's "in" or "out").
5) no hobos. What everyone else said.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's _*Just a Thought" *_*Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island. Whenever one of my humbler purchases raises it's price, it's always accompanied by _*"new & improved."*_ It might be better ingredients, superior cleaning power, or simply a bigger bottle. Contrast that, if you will, with the inevitable price increases of premier designer bags. With an increase in prices, do they guarantee better quality or improved customer service?

No, they do not. Instead they rely on their luxury cache with the implicit threat that without such an increase they would be forced to cheapen their brand or worse (gasp!) expand their customer base.

_*Just a thought.....




*_


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> I also prefer colorful bags to black bags.  I have one medium size black purse that I bought for myself & a small black pochette that was a gift a bazillion years ago but no mas
> 
> So my list is:
> 
> 1.  No black.  I'm good on that front!
> 
> 2.  Multiple carry options.  I also prefer the top handle / satchel & crossbody combo bc single strap shoulder bags often slip off my shoulder or weigh me down
> 
> 3.  No more totes.  I have three!  Coated canvas, PVC, leather.  Medium and large sizes.  Covers all weathers / situations.  That's plenty
> 
> 4.  If I buy a new bag this year it must be large enough to accommodate a laptop (and not be a tote), that's the "hole" in my wardrobe right now
> 
> 5.  Purses are made to be worn, I'm not a "building my collection" person.  It's OK to admire a bag and not buy it for a purse mausoleum / island of misfit purses languishing in my closet




"Purse mausolem" made me laugh. &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's _*Just a Thought" *_*Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island. Whenever one of my humbler purchases raises it's price, it's always accompanied by _*"new & improved."*_ It might be better ingredients, superior cleaning power, or simply a bigger bottle. Contrast that, if you will, with the inevitable price increases of premier designer bags. With an increase in prices, do they guarantee better quality or improved customer service?
> 
> No, they do not. Instead they rely on their luxury cache and implicit threat that without such an increase they would be forced to cheapen their brand or worse (gasp!) expand their customer base.
> 
> _*Just a thought.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_




I think they are also trying to milk the cow (German proverb) as long and as hard as possible.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's _*Just a Thought" *_*Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island. Whenever one of my humbler purchases raises it's price, it's always accompanied by _*"new & improved."*_ It might be better ingredients, superior cleaning power, or simply a bigger bottle. Contrast that, if you will, with the inevitable price increases of premier designer bags. With an increase in prices, do they guarantee better quality or improved customer service?
> 
> No, they do not. Instead they rely on their luxury cache with the implicit threat that without such an increase they would be forced to cheapen their brand or worse (gasp!) expand their customer base.
> 
> _*Just a thought.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_




They rise their prices, Fim, to show the brand is doing well, meaning  they have lots of faithful and satisfied customers.. Can you imagine them lowering their prices or keeping them the same, even when they go to South East Asian countries to make more profit?
They are more cynical than people think.....&#128122;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think they are also trying to milk the cow (German proverb) as long and as hard as possible.




In French we talk about customers being "  la  vache à lait...." Same idea, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> In French we talk about customers being "  la  vache à lait...." Same idea, Ludmilla!




I love those language similiarities! 


And I think you are pretty right. Those brands are cynical.


----------



## LVk8

I'm presently reading a book called Deluxe : How Luxury Lost Its Luster.  Very eye-opening on this exact subject...


----------



## Tsundere

LVk8 said:


> I'm presently reading a book called Deluxe : How Luxury Lost Its Luster.  Very eye-opening on this exact subject...



I have heard many things about this book and remember reading part of it on my kindle app. I should finish it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> They rise their prices, Fim, to show the brand is doing well, meaning  they have lots of faithful and satisfied customers.. Can you imagine them lowering their prices or keeping them the same, even when they go to South East Asian countries to make more profit?
> They are more cynical than people think.....&#128122;



I agree, Mariapia. So many here on tpf look forward to the day when they can finally afford the luxury bag of their dreams, only to be denied for no other reason than senseless price increases and corporate greed.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Mariapia. So many here on tpf look forward to the day when they can finally afford the luxury bag of their dreams, only to be denied for no other reason than senseless price increases and corporate greed.




Yes, Fim, and when the customers hear there is going to be a price increase, they rush to the boutiques, thinking they are fortunate enough to get the bag at a .... more reasonable price....&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, while looking for information  about original bags, I found an article mentioning bags and jewels from emerging fashion designers.
> 
> I thought you might be interested.
> 
> www.bottica.com



I'm not generally a clutch person, but I saw this and I could not help myself. I'm a librarian 
I even asked my mom & a frugal co-worker if I should get it before I bought it and everyone agreed it was a must have.

https://boticca.com/flaskalaverne/bookia-black-vintage-clutch-bag/27578/

I *love* this site. Thanks for sharing. It's like a high-end etsy with a beautifully designed site. And the low shipping & no customs fees are a big plus.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I'm not generally a clutch person, but I saw this and I could not help myself. I'm a librarian
> 
> I even asked my mom & a frugal co-worker if I should get it before I bought it and everyone agreed it was a must have.
> 
> 
> 
> https://boticca.com/flaskalaverne/bookia-black-vintage-clutch-bag/27578/
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* this site. Thanks for sharing. It's like a high-end etsy with a beautifully designed site. And the low shipping & no customs fees are a big plus.




Beautiful clutch and very funny. And certainly a must have for a handbag loving librarian. &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I'm not generally a clutch person, but I saw this and I could not help myself. I'm a librarian
> 
> I even asked my mom & a frugal co-worker if I should get it before I bought it and everyone agreed it was a must have.
> 
> 
> 
> https://boticca.com/flaskalaverne/bookia-black-vintage-clutch-bag/27578/
> 
> 
> 
> I *love* this site. Thanks for sharing. It's like a high-end etsy with a beautifully designed site. And the low shipping & no customs fees are a big plus.




Great clutch, misskris! So unique too.
Congrats on your purchase!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I'm not generally a clutch person, but I saw this and I could not help myself. I'm a librarian
> I even asked my mom & a frugal co-worker if I should get it before I bought it and everyone agreed it was a must have.......



Love it! What a great find! You'll find a way to use it almost everyday. Well done, Misskris!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Playing Favorites" Friday * on Pinch Purse Island. It doesn't matter how much (or little) they cost, or how often (or rarely) we carry them. We all have our favorite bag. The one bag in our collection that speaks to our bag loving souls. 

For me, it's my beloved *"Minnie"* My only unbranded bag, she nevertheless is the showpiece of my collection.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Playing Favorites" Friday * on Pinch Purse Island. It doesn't matter how much (or little) they cost, or how often (or rarely) we carry them. We all have our favorite bag. The one bag in our collection that speaks to our bag loving souls.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's my beloved *"Minnie"* My only unbranded bag, she nevertheless is the showpiece of my collection.




Jeanne, Fim, sends big hugs and kisses to her dear Auntie and gorgeous cousin Minnie!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## misskris03

I'm too stupid to figure out how to do multiple quotes, but thank you Mariapia, Fim, and Ludmilla for your kind words about my book clutch.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Playing Favorites" Friday * on Pinch Purse Island. It doesn't matter how much (or little) they cost, or how often (or rarely) we carry them. We all have our favorite bag. The one bag in our collection that speaks to our bag loving souls.
> 
> For me, it's my beloved *"Minnie"* My only unbranded bag, she nevertheless is the showpiece of my collection.



That's a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Jeanne, Fim, sends big hugs and kisses to her dear Auntie and gorgeous cousin Minnie!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



And Minnie sends her biggest hugs to her cousin Jeanne.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> That's a gorgeous bag.



Thank you, Misskris. How about you? Do you have a favorite bag in your collection?


----------



## Tsundere

My favourite bag is um.. 
.... No idea. I'll have to get back to you on that. 
My new bag made me go craaaazy in the best way possible, but I can't call something a favourite if I haven't worn it out yet!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Misskris. How about you? Do you have a favorite bag in your collection?



Yes. My favorite bag is my Alexander McQueen Ziggy. It's a great size and I love the quilting. This is a picture of the bag (Unfortunately that's not me carrying it).:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/blog/126/alexander-mcqueen-ziggy-quilted-bag-outfit.jpg


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Yes. My favorite bag is my Alexander McQueen Ziggy. It's a great size and I love the quilting. This is a picture of the bag (Unfortunately that's not me carrying it).:
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/blog/126/alexander-mcqueen-ziggy-quilted-bag-outfit.jpg



Fabulous bag, Misskris! I love the quilting and contrasting flap. It's a style all of it's own. Gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Playing Favorites" Friday * on Pinch Purse Island. It doesn't matter how much (or little) they cost, or how often (or rarely) we carry them. We all have our favorite bag. The one bag in our collection that speaks to our bag loving souls.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it's my beloved *"Minnie"* My only unbranded bag, she nevertheless is the showpiece of my collection.




Minnie is definitely a showpiece! And I love this black and white foto of you two. So stylish and classic! &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Yes. My favorite bag is my Alexander McQueen Ziggy. It's a great size and I love the quilting. This is a picture of the bag (Unfortunately that's not me carrying it).:
> 
> 
> 
> https://s3.amazonaws.com/lollipuff/media/blog/126/alexander-mcqueen-ziggy-quilted-bag-outfit.jpg




What a beautiful bag, Misskris. &#128525; I've never seen this bag before. Do you wear her often?


----------



## Ludmilla

My favorite bag is Miss Pickle. I will show her off next week, when I'm to decent Internet. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Subzero Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day fraught with hazards. As the wind chill continues to plummet, the siren call of online shopping threatens my resolve. 

But only if I let it. Stay strong all...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Subzero Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day fraught with hazards. As the wind chill continues to plummet, the siren call of online shopping threatens my resolve.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if I let it. Stay strong all...




" Dear Auntie Fim,&#128525;

Minnie just wrote to tell me she saw you hiding  your Ipad under your jacket before going into the kitchen....
Though you might be looking for a French recipe, she is afraid you might add a member to our already big family.
Please, don't, Auntie!
We are so happy just the way we are!&#128525;
Don't worry, I am keeping an eye on Mum too!
Hugs and kisses to you and my cousins,
Your French niece
Jeanne."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> " Dear Auntie Fim,&#128525;
> 
> Minnie just wrote to tell me she saw you hiding  your Ipad under your jacket before going into the kitchen....
> Though you might be looking for a French recipe, she is afraid you might add a member to our already big family.
> Please, don't, Auntie!
> We are so happy just the way we are!&#128525;
> Don't worry, I am keeping an eye on Mum too!
> Hugs and kisses to you and my cousins,
> Your French niece
> Jeanne."



Never fear, cousin Jeanne! I'm on it!  :salute:

While mom is in the kitchen, I have her ipad! I have deleted her watch list and cleared her recent searches.  :devil:

When she returns all she'll find on screen is a recipe for *Tourte aux poires!*. 

Hugs and kisses from your American cousin,

Minnie.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> What a beautiful bag, Misskris. &#128525; I've never seen this bag before. Do you wear her often?




Thanks ludmilla! I don't use her as often as I should. I bought her used and am afraid of wearing her out. But what is the point of having bags you love and not using them? I think I'll move my stuff out of my workhorse MZ Wallace and put it in the amq today


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Subzero Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day fraught with hazards. As the wind chill continues to plummet, the siren call of online shopping threatens my resolve.
> 
> 
> 
> But only if I let it. Stay strong all...




I know how you feel. It's too cold to go outside and there are so many sales...grrr


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Thanks ludmilla! I don't use her as often as I should. I bought her used and am afraid of wearing her out. But what is the point of having bags you love and not using them? I think I'll move my stuff out of my workhorse MZ Wallace and put it in the amq today




Yes, you must definitely use her!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Never fear, cousin Jeanne! I'm on it!  :salute:
> 
> While mom is in the kitchen, I have her ipad! I have deleted her watch list and cleared her recent searches.  :devil:
> 
> When she returns all she'll find on screen is a recipe for *Tourte aux poires!*.
> 
> Hugs and kisses from your American cousin,
> 
> Minnie.



Less "Tourte aux poires" and more plain old Ginger Pear Cobbler, at least it kept me from giving in to temptation!


----------



## Fimpagebag

In my never ending battle *not* to buy another bag, I realize I have * three* bags in my collection I have yet to wear. One is the Dooney Pocket Shopper my DH gave me on New Year's Eve. The other two are bags I've been keeping "in reserve." 

For what I don't know. Perhaps I was thinking that I'd use them to replace any of my other bags when they finally wore out. But that type of thinking is specious at best. I take very good care of my bags and the chances of me wearing them out is minimal given the number of bags I own and how often I rotate them.

Duh!     

So here is the "first one up." *With its dustbag* (how sad is that?) my *Quilted Nylon Dooney "Spicy"* (sans shoulder strap) *Medium Satchel.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Never fear, cousin Jeanne! I'm on it!  :salute:
> 
> 
> 
> While mom is in the kitchen, I have her ipad! I have deleted her watch list and cleared her recent searches.  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> When she returns all she'll find on screen is a recipe for *Tourte aux poires!*.
> 
> 
> 
> Hugs and kisses from your American cousin,
> 
> 
> 
> Minnie.




Good job, Minnie! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
It took me hours to delete Mum's watch list....
All she has on her screen now is not a recipe ( she can't even make an omelette, let alone a Tarte aux Poires!&#128122 but a Wall Street Journal article about real investments!&#128540;
Enjoy your Tarte aux Poires, Minnie! 
Mum is opening a tin of sardines!&#128127;&#128127;&#128127;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> In my never ending battle *not* to buy another bag, I realize I have * three* bags in my collection I have yet to wear. One is the Dooney Pocket Shopper my DH gave me on New Year's Eve. The other two are bags I've been keeping "in reserve."
> 
> 
> 
> For what I don't know. Perhaps I was thinking that I'd use them to replace any of my other bags when they finally wore out. But that type of thinking is specious at best. I take very good care of my bags and the chances of me wearing them out is minimal given the number of bags I own and how often I rotate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the "first one up." *With its dustbag* (how sad is that?) my *Quilted Nylon Dooney "Spicy"* (sans shoulder strap) *Medium Satchel.*




Great bag, Fim! 
I love quilted purses!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Minnie! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> It took me hours to delete Mum's watch list....
> All she has on her screen now is not a recipe ( she can't even make an omelette, let alone a Tarte aux Poires!&#128122 but a Wall Street Journal article about real investments!&#128540;
> Enjoy your Tarte aux Poires, Minnie!
> Mum is opening a tin of sardines!&#128127;&#128127;&#128127;



Shhh...don't tell my mom. I've had her cooking all day! When she finally took a break it was to unearth one of my siblings languishing in her dustbag. So, all in all, a good day.

My fondest regards,

Minnie.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great bag, Fim!
> I love quilted purses!&#128525;



I do too, Mariapia. So I should enjoy the ones I have. I think I worry overly much about my nylon bags in general. But I intend to persevere and treat them as I do any of my bags and wear them "all weather."

:snowballs:


----------



## Katiesmama

Fim, love both the bags you pictured.   And I love the book clutch too.    I'm tempted, but with my resolution of only one new bag per quarter, I have to wait til April lol!   I'm holding strong but shutting down this computer right now to be on the safe side.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I do too, Mariapia. So I should enjoy the ones I have. I think I worry overly much about my nylon bags in general. But I intend to persevere and treat them as I do any of my bags and wear them "all weather."
> 
> 
> 
> :snowballs:




I have a few nylon bags which I love and carry a lot as they are lightweight and very low maintenance. I even put my Kiplings and Longchamps in the washing machine...&#128521;


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> In my never ending battle *not* to buy another bag, I realize I have * three* bags in my collection I have yet to wear. One is the Dooney Pocket Shopper my DH gave me on New Year's Eve. The other two are bags I've been keeping "in reserve."
> 
> 
> 
> For what I don't know. Perhaps I was thinking that I'd use them to replace any of my other bags when they finally wore out. But that type of thinking is specious at best. I take very good care of my bags and the chances of me wearing them out is minimal given the number of bags I own and how often I rotate them.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> So here is the "first one up." *With its dustbag* (how sad is that?) my *Quilted Nylon Dooney "Spicy"* (sans shoulder strap) *Medium Satchel.*




Very nice. I'm a sucker for quilting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Katiesmama said:


> Fim, love both the bags you pictured.   And I love the book clutch too.    I'm tempted, but with my resolution of only one new bag per quarter, I have to wait til April lol!   I'm holding strong but shutting down this computer right now to be on the safe side.



Thank you, Katiesmama. And, if it's any consolation, I feel your pain! Winter is the worse for luring us into an impulse purchase or two. Stay strong and stick to your resolve.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Very nice. I'm a sucker for quilting.



Me too. I can hardly wait to hear you're enjoying your Ziggy! It's such a killer bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh. Such lovely bags, Fimpagebag! &#128525; You will laugh, but there are two gems in my closet that face the same fate as your beauties. I've bought them, because:

1. I could afford them at that moment - and there might come bad times, when I could not afford a new bag. How happy I would be!

2. replacement of other bags in the future. Clever thought. Try to destroy a leather bag by just using it....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. Such lovely bags, Fimpagebag! &#128525; You will laugh, but there are two gems in my closet that face the same fate as your beauties. I've bought them, because:
> 
> 1. I could afford them at that moment - and there might come bad times, when I could not afford a new bag. How happy I would be!
> 
> 2. replacement of other bags in the future. Clever thought. Try to destroy a leather bag by just using it....



 ^^ :lolots:  

We're obviously *"birds of a feather,"* Ludmilla! But, while you are *a wise owl*, I'm more *gooney bird!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Silly Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. A day when I reflect on the bags I've bought, and *why.*

*Truthfully,* most of my *"reasons"* are laughable at best... 

1. I needed something to lift my spirits.  (But isn't that why there's chocolate? Or pizza?) :snack:

2. I didn't have another bag like it. (Note to self: maybe because I really didn't care for it?) 

3. I could use a pop of color. (One that I never wear?) 

4. It was half off. (Really? Ask any man if he thinks "half off" is a good idea...)

5. I deserved it. (Ditto for a swift kick to my posterior!)  

6. This is absolutely, positively, the last bag I'll ever need. (Right. Until the next  one..)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Silly Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. A day when I reflect on the bags I've bought, and *why.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Truthfully,* most of my *"reasons"* are laughable at best...
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I needed something to lift my spirits.  (But isn't that why there's chocolate? Or pizza?) :snack:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. I didn't have another bag like it. (Note to self: maybe because I really didn't care for it?)
> 
> 
> 
> 3. I could use a pop of color. (One that I never wear?)
> 
> 
> 
> 4. It was half off. (Really? Ask any man if he thinks "half off" is a good idea...)
> 
> 
> 
> 5. I deserved it. (Ditto for a swift kick to my posterior!)
> 
> 
> 
> 6. This is absolutely, positively, the last bag I'll ever need. (Right. Until the next  one..)




Hello, Fim!&#128515;
I totally recognize myself in all the reasons you have just listed!
Number 1 being number 1.....&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
But the question I am asking myself... is why a bag and not a sweater or a pair of shoes in that case? &#128552;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim!&#128515;
> I totally recognize myself in all the reasons you have just listed!
> Number 1 being number 1.....&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> But the question I am asking myself... is * why a bag and not a sweater or a pair of shoes *in that case? &#128552;



Excellent question, Mariapia! Perhaps the answer lies in our bag loving souls. My expectations for a bag go beyond what I consider when it comes to either a sweater or a pair of shoes. All too often I imbue a bag with the power to be all things, go with everything, and magically never succumb to change. And though no *one* bag can do all things, it doesn't prevent me from thinking that it's out there somewhere!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> We're obviously *"birds of a feather,"* Ludmilla! But, while you are *a wise owl*, I'm more *gooney bird!*




&#128522; Thank you, Fimpagebag, that's really sweet. Most of my time I feel like a silly chicken.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent question, Mariapia! Perhaps the answer lies in our bag loving souls. My expectations for a bag go beyond what I consider when it comes to either a sweater or a pair of shoes. All too often I imbue a bag with the power to be all things, go with everything, and magically never succumb to change. And though no *one* bag can do all things, it doesn't prevent me from thinking that it's out there somewhere!




Count me in. I'm always searching for the Perfect Bag. Which doesn't exist just like Perfect Prince Charming &#128521;. Perhaps we should accept that our bag have fleas and that those fleas give them their charme. Might this thought prevent us from buying and searching for the Perfect Bag?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Count me in. I'm always searching for the Perfect Bag. Which doesn't exist just like Perfect Prince Charming &#128521;. Perhaps we should accept that our bag have fleas and that those fleas give them their charme. Might this thought prevent us from buying and searching for the Perfect Bag?



We can only hope, Ludmilla! But, knowing us, we're far more likely to buy flea powder!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Silly Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. A day when I reflect on the bags I've bought, and *why.*
> 
> *Truthfully,* most of my *"reasons"* are laughable at best...
> 
> 1. I needed something to lift my spirits.  (But isn't that why there's chocolate? Or pizza?) :snack:
> 
> 2. I didn't have another bag like it. (Note to self: maybe because I really didn't care for it?)
> 
> 3. I could use a pop of color. (One that I never wear?)
> 
> 4. It was half off. (Really? Ask any man if he thinks "half off" is a good idea...)
> 
> 5. I deserved it. (Ditto for a swift kick to my posterior!)
> 
> 6. This is absolutely, positively, the last bag I'll ever need. (Right. Until the next  one..)



Ha! I have fallen prey to each of these. All (except 3) more than once and often in combination


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Count me in. I'm always searching for the Perfect Bag. Which doesn't exist just like Perfect Prince Charming &#128521;. Perhaps we should accept that our bag have fleas and that those fleas give them their charme. Might this thought prevent us from buying and searching for the Perfect Bag?



You're right. I've seen several people on these boards describing the letdown after they finally get that one bag they've lusted after for ages. I've had the same experience myself. I need to have this written on my wallet in indelible marker.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> You're right. I've seen several people on these boards describing the letdown after they finally get that one bag they've lusted after for ages. I've had the same experience myself. I need to have this written on my wallet in indelible marker.



What is even sadder, Misskris, is when someone gets the bag of their dreams and then is too afraid to carry it. Not that I blame them. When they've spent thousands on a bag, dangers (real or imagined) lurk around every corner. It's a conundrum I've solved (more or less) by owning more contemporary designer bags. Should the unthinkable happen, it's more likely that I could replace any one of my bags without breaking the bank.


----------



## misskris03

I've taken everyone's advice and pulled out the ziggy & taken her out to kohls. We're in the toy section waiting patiently for my son to make his rounds. I can learn from him-just looking makes him happy.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I've taken everyone's advice and pulled out the ziggy & taken her out to kohls. We're in the toy section waiting patiently for my son to make his rounds. I can learn from him-just looking makes him happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858565




Perfect! Enjoy her! Children are often good advisors for us adults...


----------



## Ludmilla

Very well. I did some serious thinking about the Perfect Bag problem. And i came to the following conclusion: I don't expect to find a Perfect Prince Charming, but I think I must find the Perfect Bag. This means I'm much more romantic about bags than about men. &#128563; This. Is. Scary. Shouldn't it be the other way round?


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I've taken everyone's advice and pulled out the ziggy & taken her out to kohls. We're in the toy section waiting patiently for my son to make his rounds. I can learn from him-just looking makes him happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858565



Gorgeous bag, Misskris! So versatile and chic! Continue to wear her with a happy squeee!


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I've taken everyone's advice and pulled out the ziggy & taken her out to kohls. We're in the toy section waiting patiently for my son to make his rounds. I can learn from him-just looking makes him happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2858565




Beautiful, misskris! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very well. I did some serious thinking about the Perfect Bag problem. And i came to the following conclusion: I don't expect to find a Perfect Prince Charming, but I think I must find the Perfect Bag. This means I'm much more romantic about bags than about men. &#128563; This. Is. Scary. Shouldn't it be the other way round?



Ludmilla, you and I have friends who own only one bag.. For them, it's the perfect bag and it suits all their needs.
How come we cannot find ours?&#128563;&#128563;
Or does everyone have a secret addiction and ours is bags?
As for Prince Charming..... who said he has to be perfect?&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, you and I have friends who own only one bag.. For them, it's the perfect bag and it suits all their needs.
> How come we cannot find ours?&#128563;&#128563;
> Or does everyone have a secret addiction and ours is bags?
> As for Prince Charming..... who said he has to be perfect?&#128521;




Perhaps we have already found our perfect bag, but we can't remember it because of the loads of bags we have. &#128530;

No, Prince Charming hasn't to be perfect. He would be boring, wouldn't he? &#128521;

This makes me think: would the Perfect Bag be boring, too? &#128563;


----------



## misskris03

Thanks so much for your kind words  You guys are great.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps we have already found our perfect bag, but we can't remember it because of the loads of bags we have. &#128530;
> 
> No, Prince Charming hasn't to be perfect. He would be boring, wouldn't he? &#128521;
> 
> This makes me think: would the Perfect Bag be boring, too? &#128563;




For US it would be boring , I am sure.... It would not stop us from looking at other bags...&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> For US it would be boring , I am sure.... It would not stop us from looking at other bags...&#128521;




Yes. I fear, you are right. *sigh*


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind words  You guys are great.




Using your favorite bags is the best way showing them your love. Bags need daylight, not dustbags. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Using your favorite bags is the best way showing them your love. *Bags need daylight, not dustbags. *&#128521;



*Good one, Ludmilla! *


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using your favorite bags is the best way showing them your love. Bags need daylight, not dustbags. &#128521;




Absolutely, Ludmilla!&#128512;&#128525;&#128077;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> For US it would be boring , I am sure.... It would not stop us from looking at other bags...&#128521;




+2 everyone else thinks I'm mad when it comes to the bags. Actually, they probably think I'm mad for a host of reasons, but that's another story &#128523;


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Using your favorite bags is the best way showing them your love. Bags need daylight, not dustbags. &#128521;




so true.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everybody,
I'm finally back at the lighthouase (office). But before strating to work, I entertain myself by posting a foto of Miss Pickle and her little sister Miss Zippy (Zip around wallet). Let's hope, it works.
Have a nice day and thanks for your kind words! I must remember this also....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm finally back at the lighthouase (office). But before strating to work, I entertain myself by posting a foto of Miss Pickle and her little sister Miss Zippy (Zip around wallet). Let's hope, it works.
> Have a nice day and thanks for your kind words! I must remember this also....




Wow, Wow, Wow, Ludmilla! At last we can see your great Alexa!
It's so beautiful in that green colour!
It's also the kind of bag I love, understated, versatile and forever young!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm finally back at the lighthouase (office). But before strating to work, I entertain myself by posting a foto of Miss Pickle and her little sister Miss Zippy (Zip around wallet). Let's hope, it works.
> Have a nice day and thanks for your kind words! I must remember this also....


Ludmilla, *Miss Pickle* is gorgeous! How delighted Jeanne and Minnie will be to see their new cousin for the first time! 

Wear her often and with pride. She is a beautiful *well deserved *bag. So happy for you...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Manic Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. Today is the first day of the Spring Semester at the college where I work, and things are frankly insane. Hope all of you are having a much less hectic day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Manic Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. Today is the first day of the Spring Semester at the college where I work, and things are frankly insane. Hope all of you are having a much less hectic day!




Relax tonight when you go home, Fim! 
Tomorrow is another day. Everything will be quieter!&#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you so much! Miss Pickle and myself are turning poppy red right now. &#9786;&#65039; I will carry her more often, I promise!

Had a manic Monday, too. Three more weeks to go at University and the exams coming nearer. I hope you have a relaxed evening, Fimpagebag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Whew! Home after a long hectic day. Both dogs are snoozing by the fire and dinner is in the oven.  Have a great evening all...


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody,
> I'm finally back at the lighthouase (office). But before strating to work, I entertain myself by posting a foto of Miss Pickle and her little sister Miss Zippy (Zip around wallet). Let's hope, it works.
> Have a nice day and thanks for your kind words! I must remember this also....



What a delightful bag! I love that color. And the Alexa is such a fantastic style.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Manic Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. Today is the first day of the Spring Semester at the college where I work, and things are frankly insane. Hope all of you are having a much less hectic day!



Oh goodness. We're winding down the term (I'm in a high school) and the students don't seem to understand that break is over as of last week and they need to  use the library for *studying*, not socializing with their friends. Loudly. ullhair:


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Oh goodness. We're winding down the term (I'm in a high school) and the students don't seem to understand that break is over as of last week and they need to  use the library for *studying*, not socializing with their friends. Loudly. ullhair:



A while ago I worked at a library, too. It was at the University, but the students used it for the exact same reason you describe above.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yesterday I set a carful look at the big shops again, and thought I should start shoping on the low level (toothpaste and shampoo). While my preferred shampoo was not available, I found this little guy:






Ugly Jack himself. I've taken him with me. He is living in my purse right now. Next time, when I feel The Need For A Bag, I will take him out and say "No, thank you." Do you think, this might help?

Have a relaxed day everybody!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> What a delightful bag! I love that color. And the Alexa is such a fantastic style.



Thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yesterday I set a carful look at the big shops again, and thought I should start shoping on the low level (toothpaste and shampoo). While my preferred shampoo was not available, I found this little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Jack himself. I've taken him with me. He is living in my purse right now. Next time, when I feel The Need For A Bag, I will take him out and say "No, thank you." Do you think, this might help?
> 
> Have a relaxed day everybody!




Hi, Ludmilla!&#128512; I love your little guy! 
I think it will help you resist temptation every time you 'll take it out.
I also think that carrying your lovely Pickle or Postina will be a fantastic deterrent. &#128525;
They are so gorgeous that no bags can compete with them at the moment.&#128571;


----------



## Mariapia

Rotating, rotating, rotating...&#128522;
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today, my Catherine Parra Lauren bag, is going out with me....
I bought it on sale 3 years ago. A real steal, as it is pure leather. 35....&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yesterday I set a carful look at the big shops again, and thought I should start shoping on the low level (toothpaste and shampoo). While my preferred shampoo was not available, I found this little guy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Jack himself. I've taken him with me. He is living in my purse right now. Next time, when I feel The Need For A Bag, I will take him out and say "No, thank you." Do you think, this might help?
> 
> Have a relaxed day everybody!



*What a brilliant idea, Ludmilla!*  

In fact I'm so taken by your little bugger that it's....

_*"Talisman Tuesday"*_ on Pinch Purse Island._ *Kudos to Ludmilla*_ for the idea. I'll try to find an "Ugly Jack" for myself as well. Then, like Ludmilla, whenever I'm tempted, I'll haul the little bugger out of my bag and say "*Not Today!"*

Genius, Ludmilla. Pure genius!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Rotating, rotating, rotating...&#55357;&#56842;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860620
> 
> Today, my Catherine Parra Lauren bag, is going out with me....
> I bought it on sale 3 years ago. A real steal, as it is pure leather. &#8364;35....&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;




What a great bag, Mariapia! I love the graphic and that it's pure leather. And at that price? You did good, girl!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Rotating, rotating, rotating...&#128522;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2860620
> 
> Today, my Catherine Parra Lauren bag, is going out with me....
> I bought it on sale 3 years ago. A real steal, as it is pure leather. 35....&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



That's a nice bag. I like those fun bags with printing! We have a lot of sunshine today and your bag remembers me of summer, beach and sunshine!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *What a brilliant idea, Ludmilla!*
> 
> In fact I'm so taken by your little bugger that it's....
> 
> _*"Talisman Tuesday"*_ on Pinch Purse Island._ *Kudos to Ludmilla*_ for the idea. I'll try to find an "Ugly Jack" for myself as well. Then, like Ludmilla, whenever I'm tempted, I'll haul the little bugger out of my bag and say "*Not Today!"*
> 
> Genius, Ludmilla. Pure genius!



You are very welcome, Fimpagebag. I'm glad, that you like my little idea and my little bugger so much. I'm blushing, again.  Let's hope that this little voodoo helps.  Please show us you bugger as soon as you get him.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi, Ludmilla!&#128512; I love your little guy!
> I think it will help you resist temptation every time you 'll take it out.
> I also think that carrying your lovely Pickle or Postina will be a fantastic deterrent. &#128525;
> They are so gorgeous that no bags can compete with them at the moment.&#128571;



Aww, thanks for your bag love!  I wanted to take Postina out today for the first time. But I wasn't able to stuff all the things I carry to work into her. I must reduce my stuff. Really. It would be better for my back, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aww, thanks for your bag love!  I wanted to take Postina out today for the first time. But I wasn't able to stuff all the things I carry to work into her. I must reduce my stuff. Really. It would be better for my back, too.




I am the same, Ludmilla... I carry my house in my bags. I know I shouldn't but I feel very insecure when I don't..
I broke my shoulder 10 years ago.... I was carrying two oversize bags on that day.
My physiotherapist told me to reduce my stuff and use only cross body bags which are better for our backs too.&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great bag, Mariapia! I love the graphic and that it's pure leather. And at that price? You did good, girl!




Hello Fim!&#128512; No talisman here.... but so far, I have not bought anything....
I just can't believe it! But.... je ne crie pas victoire, pardon my French....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello Fim!&#128512; No talisman here.... but so far, I have not bought anything....
> I just can't believe it! But.... je ne crie pas victoire, pardon my French....&#128521;



Yet, thus far, Mariapia,*"victorie est a vous!"*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are very welcome, Fimpagebag. I'm glad, that you like my little idea and my little bugger so much. I'm blushing, again.  Let's hope that this little voodoo helps.  Please show us you bugger as soon as you get him.



Done and done, Ludmilla. May I present my ugly little bugger, *"Percy Purse Rat"*

(Just the thought of hauling him out in public is enough to put me off buying a new bag!  :giggles


----------



## Mariapia

Oh dear! I am sure that one would deter anyone from buying a bag! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Done and done, Ludmilla. May I present my ugly little bugger, *"Percy Purse Rat"*
> 
> (Just the thought of hauling him out in public is enough to put me off buying a new bag!  :giggles




I fear, I must agree with Mariapia!  Now let's see, if Percy Purse Rat (I love this name) and Ugly Jack work.

Btw. Great job in resisting, Mariapia. Even without a bugger.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am the same, Ludmilla... I carry my house in my bags. I know I shouldn't but I feel very insecure when I don't..
> I broke my shoulder 10 years ago.... I was carrying two oversize bags on that day.
> My physiotherapist told me to reduce my stuff and use only cross body bags which are better for our backs too.&#128521;




Sorry to hear about your shoulder!
I'm always trying to downsize. My Mom gave me a special lightweight umbrellla for example. But those bags are still heavy. I should use nylon bags all the time... 
My physiotherapist recommends backpacks - but I don't like the style and it makes me crazy, when my bag is out of my sight. So I tell her that backpacks make the pain even worse.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sorry to hear about your shoulder!
> I'm always trying to downsize. My Mom gave me a special lightweight umbrellla for example. But those bags are still heavy. I should use nylon bags all the time...
> My physiotherapist recommends backpacks - but I don't like the style and it makes me crazy, when my bag is out of my sight. So I tell her that backpacks make the pain even worse.




No backpacks for me either, Ludmilla. Exactly for the same reasons!&#128512;
Does your physiotherapist know you are a TPF member?
I suppose she doesn't because... 
A backpack! No way!&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No backpacks for me either, Ludmilla. Exactly for the same reasons!&#128512;
> Does your physiotherapist know you are a TPF member?
> I suppose she doesn't because...
> A backpack! No way!&#128122;&#128122;&#128122;




No, she does NOT know!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, she does NOT know!




Mine( It's a he) knows I love bags. &#128515;
The last time I saw him he asked me what I thought of LV. His wife wants one of their bags.

A small one, he said, no way am I going to buy her a tote in which she will put 4 kilos of stuff!&#128121;

I have not seen him since but one thing I am sure of is that Santa didn't bring her a backpack!&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Mine( It's a he) knows I love bags. &#128515;
> The last time I saw him he asked me what I thought of LV. His wife wants one of their bags.
> 
> A small one, he said, no way am I going to buy her a tote in which she will put 4 kilos of stuff!&#128121;
> 
> I have not seen him since but one thing I am sure of is that Santa didn't bring her a backpack!&#128521;&#128521;



 Well done, Mariapia. No way the poor lady would end up with a backpack...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's _*"Whimsical Wednesday"*_ on *Pinch Purse Island. *Because most of us talk to our bags, just imagine what our bags would say if they could speak as well.

*Enjoy the conversation!

:lolots::giggles:
*


----------



## Mariapia

Jeanne is an introvert. I suppose two many years in the closet didn't help. 
So instead of talking to me, she is used to leaving drawings or notes on the fridge...
Here are a few examples :

&#128139;&#128139;&#128139;

The internet is not working 2day! I have nothing 2 do with it!&#128519;

Don't adopt that awful electric blue leather thing! I already  have a naughty blue sister&#128572;

The UPS guy says he has lost your parcel.... &#128077;&#128077;

 The dog put your Darel in the closet , locked the door and threw away the key....&#128526;

&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Do you think she should see a psychologist?&#128563;&#128563;&#128549;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Jeanne is an introvert. I suppose two many years in the closet didn't help.
> So instead of talking to me, she is used to leaving drawings or notes on the fridge...
> Do you think she should see a psychologist?&#128563;&#128563;&#128549;




Count your blessings, Mariapia. I can't really say whether or not Jeanne needs a psychologist, but I can tell you *Minnie* could use a parole officer! 

The gang of 24, with Minnie as their ringleader, have presented me with their following demands. Accompanied (I might add) by dire threats should I not agree.  

1. I am not to head directly to the handbag department whenever I visit a shop. This (I have been informed) is the height of rudeness, as well as wasteful.  

2. If I have a bag I rarely wear because I have nothing to go with it, *then buy something that will* rather than buy yet another bag.  

3. Consider accommodations. At this point in time, all my bags are comfortably ensconced in their dustbags with plenty of room to breathe. Buying more bags will diminish shelf space and undermine their quality of life.   

4. If I ever want to be able to *easily find either my keys or wallet* in any bag I carry, I will submit to these demands.    

So there you have it. Thuggery in action. Evidently bags do eventually resemble their owner as time goes by. Now if you will excuse me, a certain *conniving little rabble  rouser* needs her pillow plumped.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hahaha. You two have very selfconfident bags.
I opened my wardrobe yesterday to listen to my bags. Here is, what I heared.
Unused 1: "Is this.... is this daylight?!?!?!"
Unused 2: "Wuaaaaa it is sooooo cold outside the dustbag. Please put me in again."
Workhorse 1: "Take me! Take me! Take me!"
Workhorse 2: "No, me! Me! MEEEEEEEEEE!"
There were much more voices... I can't remember them exactly, because I closed the wardrobe so fast. In the suitcase under the bed was suffocated whispering. "We are squeezed. We are going to be flat as flatfishs. We can't breath."
I'm feeling a little bit haunted at the moment...


----------



## Ludmilla

Btw. worhorse 2 won. Took my naked Speedy B with me. 







OK. It is not Louis. It is Bree. That's another German brand. They do the designs in Germany and produce the bags in a manufactory in the Czech Republic. The bag is made from vegetably tanned and refined natural leather. It is lovely but it tends to get a very individual patina. For me it is no problem, but many would not like a bag, that looks used.

A little bit personal background. I got this bag for Christmas 2013. My Mom told me, that bowling bags are the most useful handbags she knows. So, even if it is not my preferred style (on the aesthetic level) it is the style that really works best for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. You two have very selfconfident bags.
> I opened my wardrobe yesterday to listen to my bags. Here is, what I heared.
> Unused 1: "Is this.... is this daylight?!?!?!"
> Unused 2: "Wuaaaaa it is sooooo cold outside the dustbag. Please put me in again."
> Workhorse 1: "Take me! Take me! Take me!"
> Workhorse 2: "No, me! Me! MEEEEEEEEEE!"
> There were much more voices... I can't remember them exactly, because I closed the wardrobe so fast. In the suitcase under the bed was suffocated whispering. "We are squeezed. We are going to be flat as flatfishs. We can't breath."
> I'm feeling a little bit haunted at the moment...




So funny Ludmilla! My bags probably feel the same .....&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Btw. worhorse 2 won. Took my naked Speedy B with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. It is not Louis. It is Bree. That's another German brand. They do the designs in Germany and produce the bags in a manufactory in the Czech Republic. The bag is made from vegetably tanned and refined natural leather. It is lovely but it tends to get a very individual patina. For me it is no problem, but many would not like a bag, that looks used.
> 
> A little bit personal background. I got this bag for Christmas 2013. My Mom told me, that bowling bags are the most useful handbags she knows. So, even if it is not my preferred style (on the aesthetic level) it is the style that really works best for me.




I love your Bree.&#128525; and I love bags that can get a lovely patina like yours.&#128077;
Your Mum is right, bowling bags are indispensable. I have quite a few, myself. &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Count your blessings, Mariapia. I can't really say whether or not Jeanne needs a psychologist, but I can tell you *Minnie* could use a parole officer!
> 
> 
> 
> The gang of 24, with Minnie as their ringleader, have presented me with their following demands. Accompanied (I might add) by dire threats should I not agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am not to head directly to the handbag department whenever I visit a shop. This (I have been informed) is the height of rudeness, as well as wasteful.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. If I have a bag I rarely wear because I have nothing to go with it, *then buy something that will* rather than buy yet another bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Consider accommodations. At this point in time, all my bags are comfortably ensconced in their dustbags with plenty of room to breathe. Buying more bags will diminish shelf space and undermine their quality of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. If I ever want to be able to *easily find either my keys or wallet* in any bag I carry, I will submit to these demands.
> 
> 
> 
> So there you have it. Thuggery in action. Evidently bags do eventually resemble their owner as time goes by. Now if you will excuse me, a certain *conniving little rabble  rouser* needs her pillow plumped.




Poor Fim! It's like a mutiny....&#128545;
I hope Minnie won't talk Jeanne into doing the same thing, I don't think I would be able to handle the situation.&#128551;
Those girls know how to make us feel guilty!&#128127;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Btw. worhorse 2 won. Took my naked Speedy B with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK. It is not Louis. It is Bree. That's another German brand. They do the designs in Germany and produce the bags in a manufactory in the Czech Republic. The bag is made from vegetably tanned and refined natural leather. It is lovely but it tends to get a very individual patina. For me it is no problem, but many would not like a bag, that looks used.
> 
> A little bit personal background. I got this bag for Christmas 2013. My Mom told me, that bowling bags are the most useful handbags she knows. So, even if it is not my preferred style (on the aesthetic level) it is the style that really works best for me.



I love your Bree, Ludmilla. Not only for it's design and patina, but for what it symbolizes. *This* is what bags are meant to me. It's a workhorse, a companion, and the veteran of many a daily adventure. Once we free ourselves from the confines of "luxury designer bags only" we find (appreciate and use) bags akin to your Bree.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. You two have very selfconfident bags.
> I opened my wardrobe yesterday to listen to my bags. Here is, what I heared.
> Unused 1: "Is this.... is this daylight?!?!?!"
> Unused 2: "Wuaaaaa it is sooooo cold outside the dustbag. Please put me in again."
> Workhorse 1: "Take me! Take me! Take me!"
> Workhorse 2: "No, me! Me! MEEEEEEEEEE!"
> There were much more voices... I can't remember them exactly, because I closed the wardrobe so fast. In the suitcase under the bed was suffocated whispering. "We are squeezed. We are going to be flat as flatfishs. We can't breath."
> I'm feeling a little bit haunted at the moment...



Better haunted than coerced, Ludmilla! You'd better warn Miss Pickle not to listen to *everything* her naughty American cousin Minnie has to say. Otherwise, all those bags in the suitcase will take over your bed and *you'll be sleeping under the bed with their former suitcase for a pillow!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Poor Fim! It's like a mutiny....&#128545;
> I hope Minnie won't talk Jeanne into doing the same thing, I don't think I would be able to handle the situation.&#128551;
> Those girls know how to make us feel guilty!&#128127;



Fair warning, Mariapia. I caught a glimpse of Minnie's *Manifesto for World Domination* tucked under my iPad!

(Small wonder  she adores *Pinky and Brain!*)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love your Bree.&#55357;&#56845; and I love bags that can get a lovely patina like yours.&#55357;&#56397;
> Your Mum is right, bowling bags are indispensable. I have quite a few, myself. &#55357;&#56841;





Fimpagebag said:


> I love your Bree, Ludmilla. Not only for it's design and patina, but for what it symbolizes. *This* is what bags are meant to me. It's a workhorse, a companion, and the veteran of many a daily adventure. Once we free ourselves from the confines of "luxury designer bags only" we find (appreciate and use) bags akin to your Bree.





It's my only bowling bag so far. But as it works SO well for me, I'm very tempted by other bowling bags.  I'm always telling myself: "no, you have this one, you don't need another." Well, well, well. At the moment it works fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Better haunted than coerced, Ludmilla! You'd better warn Miss Pickle not to listen to *everything* her naughty American cousin Minnie has to say. Otherwise, all those bags in the suitcase will take over your bed and *you'll be sleeping under the bed with their former suitcase for a pillow!*




I will warn her, because I don't want to wake up under my bed... 

And NO Pinky and Brain for her either!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia, I forgot to ask: What bowling bags do you have? &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's _*"Throw Caution to the Wind" Thursday  *_on Pinch Purse Island. If you were about to embark (at a moment's notice) on an adventure, which of your bags would you instinctively grab?


----------



## Ludmilla

Obviously my Bree. It is my most usefull bag. I was thinking today, if I must choose 3 bags from my collection and give the rest away Miss Pickle and this battlehorse would definitely be with me. Number three is yet to be chosen.


----------



## Mariapia

Very difficult question, Fim!
What kind of adventure would that be?&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Very difficult question, Fim!
> What kind of adventure would that be?&#128563;&#128563;




That's a very good question, Mariapia. I suppose it would depend on the individual. For me, it's going out to the mailbox with my trusty * Dooney Pocket Shopper.*

(knife, axe, and canteen optional!)

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That's a very good question, Mariapia. I suppose it would depend on the individual. For me, it's going out to the mailbox with my trusty * Dooney Pocket Shopper.*
> 
> 
> 
> (knife, axe, and canteen optional!)
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Your Dooney, Fim, is perfect for all sorts of adventures!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
I think mine would be my  Eastpak ... 
Sturdy, waterproof, roomy and under the radar.... &#128521;&#128521;
Ready for all sorts of adventures too....&#128515;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your Dooney, Fim, is perfect for all sorts of adventures!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> I think mine would be my  Eastpak ...
> Sturdy, waterproof, roomy and under the radar.... &#128521;&#128521;
> Ready for all sorts of adventures too....&#128515;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2863070



Great choice, Mariapia! Floral prints can be a challenge but your Eastpak is gorgeous. I love the color palette and print. With such a great bag you're ready for any adventure awaiting you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Obviously my Bree. It is my most usefull bag. I was thinking today, if I must choose 3 bags from my collection and give the rest away Miss Pickle and this battlehorse would definitely be with me. Number three is yet to be chosen.



Good choice, Ludmilla. Your Bree is such a great all round bag. As for choosing only *three *bags...hmmm..I think I'd end up stuffing three bags *with my other bags!*

:giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> That's a very good question, Mariapia. I suppose it would depend on the individual. For me, it's going out to the mailbox with my trusty * Dooney Pocket Shopper.*
> 
> 
> 
> (knife, axe, and canteen optional!)
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




That made my day. &#128515;
However, the other supplies look necessary to complete the look.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That made my day. &#128515;
> However, the other supplies look necessary to complete the look.



Thank you, Murphy47. As any backwoods fashionista knows, editing accessories is a must. Hence, the powder horn and flintlock were set aside for another day!

:lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Keeping one's powder dry can be crucial. I think you have selected and excellent bag for the purpose!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Btw. worhorse 2 won. Took my naked Speedy B with me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Mom told me, that bowling bags are the most useful handbags she knows. So, even if it is not my preferred style (on the aesthetic level) it is the style that really works best for me.



It's good to listen to your mother  I think it's a really nice bag. I like vegetable tanned bags. That's the problem, really. It would be easier if I were the sort of person who only liked a few types. But there are *so many* beautiful bags in this world


----------



## misskris03

My throw caution to the wind bag is the MZ Wallace Tribeca:
http://d1fmbtfhm0ea8k.cloudfront.ne...tpage-classics-blackmoto-tribeca-lookbook.jpg

It is a great lightweight bag that holds a ton but looks decent even when packed to the gills. So if I suddenly had to grab a ton of stuff and go, this is what I would carry


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> It's good to listen to your mother  I think it's a really nice bag. I like vegetable tanned bags. That's the problem, really. It would be easier if I were the sort of person who only liked a few types. But there are *so many* beautiful bags in this world



Haha. She should have shared her wisdom BEFORE I bought tons of other styles. Perhaps I would own less bags.  And the other problem is: One style so many different colours. 

Thanks for your kind words about my bag. I know a lot of people who don't like vegetable tanned bags, because they start looking less pristine from the moment you carry them out of the store.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoi fellow adventures!
I like all of your adventure, throw caution to the wind bags. But I must confess - the winner of looking most adventurous is Fim!  

Yesterday I was thinking a little bit more about the three bags I would choose out of "my collection", if I had to give the rest away. Although I can say without thinking, which bags are number one and number two, I was not able to choose number three. I ended with 9 bags (out of ?? bags), that I would choose for number three. So now I have to reinvent maths. :reading: Or do some magic! 
Fortunately I don't have to give my bags away, but I discovered I'm definitely NOT a three-bag-woman.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> My throw caution to the wind bag is the MZ Wallace Tribeca:
> http://d1fmbtfhm0ea8k.cloudfront.ne...tpage-classics-blackmoto-tribeca-lookbook.jpg
> 
> It is a great lightweight bag that holds a ton but looks decent even when packed to the gills. So if I suddenly had to grab a ton of stuff and go, this is what I would carry



Good choice, Misskris! My first thought seeing your TriBeca was "Wow, what a great bag!" Now I understand why MZ Wallace bags have such a dedicated following. Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I love all your throw caution to the wind bags!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
I can see that everybody here has got one in their collection.
Does it mean that we are all ready to embark on an adventure?&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Frankenbag" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Not unlike Frankenstein's Monster, my collection of bags are a patchwork  of various offerings from random contemporary designers. And(while the end result may be monsterous to some) my amalgam of bags succeeds in creating a collection that faithfully reflects my (more than any random designer's) personality.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love all your throw caution to the wind bags!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> I can see that everybody here has got one in their collection.
> Does it mean that we are all ready to embark on an adventure?&#128512;




Yes! Off to adventure!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Frankenbag" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Not unlike Frankenstein's Monster, my collection of bags are a patchwork  of various offerings from random contemporary designers. And(while the end result may be monsterous to some) my amalgam of bags succeeds in creating a collection that faithfully reflects my (more than any random designer's) personality.




Hahaha. I don't think, that your collection could be monsterous.

Btw. I must confess, before tpf I've never been thinking of my bags as "a collection". I don't think so still. They are more like a spleen or a scurrility of myself. When I think about "collection" other things come into my mind like model railways or old stones.... things you don't actually use or just look at.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love all your throw caution to the wind bags!&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> I can see that everybody here has got one in their collection.
> Does it mean that we are all ready to embark on an adventure?&#128512;



Indeed it does, Mariapia! What shall it be? Climbing Mount Everest, crossing the Tundra, or (my personal favorite) battling bag temptation armed with only a warm fire and a box of delectable chocolates?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed it does, Mariapia! What shall it be? Climbing Mount Everest, crossing the Tundra, or (my personal favorite) battling bag temptation armed with only a warm fire and a box of delectable chocolates?




Same battle here, Fim! Everyday I get emails from bag sites... 50% off, then 60... Then extra 20%... etc.
I enlarge pictures....compare.... add to the wishlist....but not to the cart... yet!&#128521;
Too much choice, too many different designs, colours, types of leather.
Too complicated in the end.
I know that If I order something, I will still be frustrated. 
And worse.... I might see another bag two or three days later and think I should have waited.
Better safe than sorry.
I keep resisting.... &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same battle here, Fim! Everyday I get emails from bag sites... 50% off, then 60... Then extra 20%... etc.
> I enlarge pictures....compare.... add to the wishlist....but not to the cart... yet!&#128521;
> Too much choice, too many different designs, colours, types of leather.
> Too complicated in the end.
> I know that If I order something, I will still be frustrated.
> And worse.... I might see another bag two or three days later and think I should have waited.
> Better safe than sorry.
> I keep resisting.... &#128512;&#128512;



Good for you, Mariapia! It's ridiculous how many goodies are dangled in front of us daily. Lately I just delete the emails without reading them. So far it's working. That, along with rotating bags, has helped enormously. Another tack I'm taking is to have a weekly schedule to condition and maintain the bags I have. I'm finally at a point when I'll do just about anything to keep me from buying more bags!


----------



## Fimpagebag

&#127887; It's *Smooth Sailing Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Here during these uneventful days of January there is little to inspire on the horizon. Which is a good thing. The next rocky shoal isn't until Valentine's Day, so it's smooth gray sailing until then.  

But how to make it endurable? Every one of us has the seeds of mutiny within us. A new bag catches our eye and for a split second we're all ready to throw our resolve overboard and fly the Jolly Roger!  

Yet (no matter how tempting) we stay the course. For those among us with the strongest stomachs, we sit with pencil in hand and calculate how much we've spent buying our bags. 
:greengrin:

I'm only halfway through my list and I'm already suitably woozy. If the final total doesn't bring me hard about, nothing will. In the meantime, pass the chum bucket. I think I'm going to be....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> &#127887; It's *Smooth Sailing Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Here during these uneventful days of January there is little to inspire on the horizon. Which is a good thing. The next rocky shoal isn't until Valentine's Day, so it's smooth gray sailing until then.
> 
> 
> 
> But how to make it endurable? Every one of us has the seeds of mutiny within us. A new bag catches our eye and for a split second we're all ready to throw our resolve overboard and fly the Jolly Roger!
> 
> 
> 
> Yet (no matter how tempting) we stay the course. For those among us with the strongest stomachs, we sit with pencil in hand and calculate how much we've spent buying our bags.
> 
> :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm only halfway through my list and I'm already suitably woozy. If the final total doesn't bring me hard about, nothing will. In the meantime, pass the chum bucket. I think I'm going to be....




You are very brave, Fim! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;No way  am I going to calculate how much I have spent on my bags.....&#128584;&#128584; I don't even remember how much some of them cost at the time . All I know is that If I wanted to sell them.... I would get some thing like 50 a piece.. &#128122;&#128122;&#128122;
As for the most expensive ones, maybe 200, except for Jeanne of course and my vintage Kellys. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are very brave, Fim! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;No way  am I going to calculate how much I have spent on my bags.....&#128584;&#128584; I don't even remember how much some of them cost at the time . All I know is that If I wanted to sell them.... I would get some thing like 50 a piece.. &#128122;&#128122;&#128122;
> As for the most expensive ones, maybe 200, except for Jeanne of course and my vintage Kellys. &#128521;



I don't believe it's bravery as much as a reality check, Mariapia.  

My DH is now retired and we have several months before either of us collect our Social Security.  

So staying within budget is essential. Knowing how much I've spent for my bags in the past will hopefully help me guard against impulse purchases in the future.


----------



## Ludmilla

What helps me a lot is categorising my bags. If you are already immune against styles that don't work for you it is worthwhile to think about the different occasions you use your bags. I can resist a purchase much better, when I can tell Ugly Jack that I already have 5 evening/weekend/work bags I hardly use.


----------



## Ludmilla

And what helps me also is the fact, that I now have 3 (!!!) unused bags. I'm so not allowed to spend money on bags as long as those three don't get their share of use. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What helps me a lot is categorising my bags. If you are already immune against styles that don't work for you it is worthwhile to think about the different occasions you use your bags. I can resist a purchase much better, when I can tell Ugly Jack that I already have 5 evening/weekend/work bags I hardly use.



Good plan, Ludmilla.  

As for Ugly Jack, I may have to rely on him rather than Percy Purse Rat. (who has been purloined by my terrier as his now favorite toy!)

:doggie:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good plan, Ludmilla.
> 
> 
> 
> As for Ugly Jack, I may have to rely on him rather than Percy Purse Rat. (who has been purloined by my terrier as his now favorite toy!)
> 
> 
> 
> :doggie:




Oh. Poor Percy Purse Rat! His life would have been much easier in your bags!


----------



## misskris03

Fim--

mariapia is right--you *are* brave. If i did a bag & shoe inventory with prices I'd probably keel over. 

I have no idea how I'd stay the course without this thread. every time I start to put an item in my virtual shopping cart I think of how embarrassed I would be to have to tell you ladies & I close the offending web site.


----------



## Fimpagebag

d





misskris03 said:


> Fim--
> 
> mariapia is right--you *are* brave. If i did a bag & shoe inventory with prices I'd probably keel over.
> 
> I have no idea how I'd stay the course without this thread. every time I start to put an item in my virtual shopping cart I think of how embarrassed I would be to have to tell you ladies & I close the offending web site.



You never have to be embarrassed, Misskris. In a burst of efficiency today I cleaned out yet another closet. There amongst the flotsam and jettsam was a box with three purses I'd intended to donate to Goodwill _several years ago!_. 

I suppose it was subliminal. I didn't _actually_ want to donate them so I conveniently _forgot_ to take them out to my van.  

So now my bag count is up to *27* and I have to add the cost of three more bags to my tally!   

I'm going to need another bucket.....


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Fim--
> 
> mariapia is right--you *are* brave. If i did a bag & shoe inventory with prices I'd probably keel over.
> 
> I have no idea how I'd stay the course without this thread. every time I start to put an item in my virtual shopping cart I think of how embarrassed I would be to have to tell you ladies & I close the offending web site.




It is the same with me.  i was very tempted by a red Sydney Satchel (Fossil) in the sale. In the same week I bought Ugly Jack to stay strong! But then I thought of you all here... and let the bag go.

I don't calculate the money, that I have spend on bags, either. I KNOW it is too much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fim, I know, that you will stay strong. Think of those three bags as new purchases. This might ease the urge to buy away.

What bags have you found? I'm nosey, I know. You shoul use them right away. There's a reason why they are still with you.

I know, that some ladies here do Excel Charts of their bags. They write down the cost and how often they use them. Then they substract for every day of use for example 1. When the bag is on 0 they are allowed to buy a new one. I don't know, if this works, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, I know, that you will stay strong. Think of those three bags as new purchases. This might ease the urge to buy away.
> 
> What bags have you found? I'm nosey, I know. You shoul use them right away. There's a reason why they are still with you.
> 
> I know, that some ladies here do Excel Charts of their bags. They write down the cost and how often they use them. Then they substract for every day of use for example 1. When the bag is on 0 they are allowed to buy a new one. I don't know, if this works, though.




I would not know how to use Excel, Ludmilla.... Yet, you are right, using the bags we rarely carry, consider them as new purchases will certainly help us...
My worst enemy though is my mood.. If I feel low... I tend to comfort myself with a bag. It's just an illusion, I know, it doesn't solve anything but for a few days, it helps me feel better.
After the horrible week we spent here, all those pictures we saw on television, I nearly fell into the trap again. Thanks to all of you here, I didn't buy anything.....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, I know, that you will stay strong. Think of those three bags as new purchases. This might ease the urge to buy away.
> 
> What bags have you found? I'm nosey, I know. You shoul use them right away. There's a reason why they are still with you.
> 
> I know, that some ladies here do Excel Charts of their bags. They write down the cost and how often they use them. Then they substract for every day of use for example 1. When the bag is on 0 they are allowed to buy a new one. I don't know, if this works, though.



You're very sweet, Ludmilla. The three bags I found were a Franco Sarto, an Anne Klein, and a vintage Dooney. They're still in relatively good shape despite being stuffed together in a box. But they'll definitely need some TLC before I use them again. 

So much for downsizing my collection!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I would not know how to use Excel, Ludmilla.... Yet, you are right, using the bags we rarely carry, consider them as new purchases will certainly help us...
> My worst enemy though is my mood.. If I feel low... I tend to comfort myself with a bag. It's just an illusion, I know, it doesn't solve anything but for a few days, it helps me feel better.
> After the horrible week we spent here, all those pictures we saw on television, I nearly fell into the trap again. Thanks to all of you here, I didn't buy anything.....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



It was indeed a horrible week, Mariapia. But the resolve and resilience of your nation is a courageous example to us all.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It was indeed a horrible week, Mariapia. But the resolve and resilience of your nation is a courageous example to us all.




Thank you, Fim! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I would not know how to use Excel, Ludmilla.... Yet, you are right, using the bags we rarely carry, consider them as new purchases will certainly help us...
> My worst enemy though is my mood.. If I feel low... I tend to comfort myself with a bag. It's just an illusion, I know, it doesn't solve anything but for a few days, it helps me feel better.
> After the horrible week we spent here, all those pictures we saw on television, I nearly fell into the trap again. Thanks to all of you here, I didn't buy anything.....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




My thoughts have been a lot in France this week. So so horrible. And at the same time very impressing how many people came together in Paris. Just overwhelming. I can only guess in what state you all must be.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You're very sweet, Ludmilla. The three bags I found were a Franco Sarto, an Anne Klein, and a vintage Dooney. They're still in relatively good shape despite being stuffed together in a box. But they'll definitely need some TLC before I use them again.
> 
> 
> 
> So much for downsizing my collection!




I don't know Anne Klein, so I googled. They have this Lion Head, haven't they? Very nice bags. I can totally understand, why you forgot about Goodwill


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My thoughts have been a lot in France this week. So so horrible. And at the same time very impressing how many people came together in Paris. Just overwhelming. I can only guess in what state you all must be.




Hard times, Ludmilla, very hard times.....&#128560;&#128560;


Something to cheer everybody up... :

Remember the guy from the consignment store?&#128122;
Well... He phoned me last night. Told me that Jeanne probably wanted a little sister... He had one. Smaller model. 

- it will be perfect for you, Mariapia, you will use it a lot.
- Where? I don't go to cocktail parties. I don't need a small bag! And I certainly don't have the money...
- Just take Jeanne back to the store, it will sell very quickly this time, don't forget It's the year of the goat...&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
- No way am I spending ... How much is your beauty?
- 5500! Everybody wants the small size today.
- Forget about it! It's an awful lot of money. It's only a bag, for Heaven's sake! 
Jeanne is not leaving me, anyway.
- You will never get such an opportunity again, Mariapia. You are the first person I called.&#128127;

And to punish me..  ( or so he thought) before saying good bye .....he said:

- Tomorrow  morning, the bag will be gone... I just have another call to make... &#128122;&#128122;&#128122;
Good night, Mariapia!&#128518;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hard times, Ludmilla, very hard times.....&#128560;&#128560;
> 
> 
> Something to cheer everybody up... :
> 
> Remember the guy from the consignment store?&#128122;
> Well... He phoned me last night. Told me that Jeanne probably wanted a little sister... He had one. Smaller model.
> 
> - it will be perfect for you, Mariapia, you will use it a lot.
> - Where? I don't go to cocktail parties. I don't need a small bag! And I certainly don't have the money...
> - Just take Jeanne back to the store, it will sell very quickly this time, don't forget It's the year of the goat...&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> - No way am I spending ... How much is your beauty?
> - 5500! Everybody wants the small size today.
> - Forget about it! It's an awful lot of money. It's only a bag, for Heaven's sake!
> Jeanne is not leaving me, anyway.
> - You will never get such an opportunity again, Mariapia. You are the first person I called.&#128127;
> 
> And to punish me..  ( or so he thought) before saying good bye .....he said:
> 
> - Tomorrow  morning, the bag will be gone... I just have another call to make... &#128122;&#128122;&#128122;
> Good night, Mariapia!&#128518;



What a tool! How does he stay in business?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I don't know Anne Klein, so I googled. They have this Lion Head, haven't they? Very nice bags. I can totally understand, why you forgot about Goodwill




I know Anne Klein! &#128512;&#128512;
I saw her bags abroad a few years ago! I nearly bought a purple hobo from the boutique.
Gorgeous leather and designs! 
Please, Fim, post a pic of your beauty!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a tool! How does he stay in business?




I don't know, Fim! &#128127;&#128127;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I don't know Anne Klein, so I googled. They have this Lion Head, haven't they? Very nice bags. I can totally understand, why you forgot about Goodwill



No lion's head on mine. (not a fan of that logo) Instead mine is one of her (blessedly) lesser styles.


----------



## Ludmilla

The year of the goat! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
He is a little bit lunatic, isn't he? 5.500. Woah.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> No lion's head on mine. (not a fan of that logo) Instead mine is one of her (blessedly) lesser styles.




Want to see it! 
I've thought the lion head tag is on every bag. Like the MK tags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The year of the goat! &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> He is a little bit lunatic, isn't he? 5.500. Woah.




He is a snob! You should see him....
Everything he wears is branded and logoed....
Never say you like Longchamp nylon bags, he will look at you as If you had said a dirty word...&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know Anne Klein! &#128512;&#128512;
> I saw her bags abroad a few years ago! I nearly bought a purple hobo from the boutique.
> Gorgeous leather and designs!
> Please, Fim, post a pic of your beauty!&#128525;



For you and Ludmilla, Mariapia. What was old is new again. When this style was first introduced it was an epic fail. But recently she has reissued it. Just a simple boxy faux alligator smallish tote. Pure PVC. But there had to be a reason I kept it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> He is a snob! You should see him....
> Everything he wears is branded and logoed....
> Never say you like Longchamp nylon bags, he will look at you as If you had said a dirty word...&#128563;



Oh goodness! I can only imagine how he would react to my lowly bags. But then, I can *easily* envision my response!

:devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> For you and Ludmilla, Mariapia. What was old is new again. When this style was first introduced it was an epic fail. But recently she has reissued it. Just a simple boxy faux alligator smallish tote. Pure PVC. But there had to be a reason I kept it?




Wow! Great bag, Fim! Fortunately you still have it! &#128077;&#128077;
When are you taking it out? This bag needs to see the light of day.
I have some older bags that are very trendy today too.
My mother used to say " Don't throw anything away, you'll see that fashion is "un éternel recommencement" &#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> For you and Ludmilla, Mariapia. What was old is new again. When this style was first introduced it was an epic fail. But recently she has reissued it. Just a simple boxy faux alligator smallish tote. Pure PVC. But there had to be a reason I kept it?




I know, why you have kept it - because it is amazing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Great bag, Fim! Fortunately you still have it! &#128077;&#128077;
> When are you taking it out? This bag needs to see the light of day.
> I have some older bags that are very trendy today too.
> My mother used to say " Don't throw anything away, you'll see that fashion is "un éternel recommencement" &#128512;




Taha my mother says the exact same thing. Followed by: "it might come in handy one day."

This goat man is really a snob. Can't believe it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh goodness! I can only imagine how he would react to my lowly bags. But then, I can *easily* envision my response!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Even his belt is from Hermès! I bet his socks and underwear are from Versace.....&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Great bag, Fim! Fortunately you still have it! &#128077;&#128077;
> When are you taking it out? This bag needs to see the light of day.
> I have some older bags that are very trendy today too.
> My mother used to say " Don't throw anything away, you'll see that fashion is "un éternel recommencement" &#128512;





Ludmilla said:


> I know, why you have kept it - because it is amazing!



Thank you, both. As you can see, she's a wee bit crooked. I'll need to reshape her a bit before I take her out. But when I do you'll both be the first to know!

While I'm at it, my formerly forgotten nylon Dooney also needs a bit of reshaping as well....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh goodness! I can only imagine how he would react to my lowly bags. But then, I can *easily* envision my response!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Even his belt is from Hermès! I bet his socks and underwear are from Versace.....&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they are, let's hope we never find out!
> 
> :lolots:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> If they are, let's hope we never find out!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't worry, Fim, I don't intend to find out either!&#128517;&#128517;&#128517;
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, both. As you can see, she's a wee bit crooked. I'll need to reshape her a bit before I take her out. But when I do you'll both be the first to know!
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, my formerly forgotten nylon Dooney also needs a bit of reshaping as well....
> When my canvas or suede bags are crooked, I steam iron them! I just put a piece of cloth between the bag and the iron.
> No accidents so far......
> I think you can iron your Lovely Dooney, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, both. As you can see, she's a wee bit crooked. I'll need to reshape her a bit before I take her out. But when I do you'll both be the first to know!
> 
> 
> 
> While I'm at it, my formerly forgotten nylon Dooney also needs a bit of reshaping as well....
> When my canvas or suede bags are crooked, I steam iron them! I just put a piece of cloth between the bag and the iron.
> No accidents so far......
> I think you can iron your Lovely Dooney, Fim!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea, Mariapia! Thank you. I'll give it a try.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a good idea, Mariapia! Thank you. I'll give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See, this bag was ironed before I took a picture a few days ago...
> It had not been stored correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with this nylon Le Pliage.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865118
> 
> See, this bag was ironed before I took a picture a few days ago...
> It had not been stored correctly...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2865120
> 
> Same with this nylon Le Pliage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Mariia! I especially love your Le Pilage with her charms!
> 
> (you might want to hide them from Jeanne if she's anything like Minnie...   :lolots
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great job, Mariia! I especially love your Le Pilage with her charms!
> 
> 
> 
> (you might want to hide them from Jeanne if she's anything like Minnie...   :lolots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since I took the picture, I have given the red charm to my friend who had just bought a red Italian satchel. Jeanne is devastated ..
> I have a white dog charm which is at the bottom of one of my bags..  No one but me knows where it is..&#128512;
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I took the picture, I have given the red charm to my friend who had just bought a red Italian satchel. Jeanne is devastated ..
> I have a white dog charm which is at the bottom of one of my bags..  No one but me knows where it is..&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How funny, Mariapia! Though Minnie absolutely refused to have anything to do with Percy Purse Rat, she demanded a talisman of her very own. A diminutive Dalmatian she calls (not very originally) *Spot!*
> 
> :giggles:
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> How funny, Mariapia! Though Minnie absolutely refused to have anything to do with Percy Purse Rat, she demanded a talisman of her very own. A diminutive Dalmatian she calls (not very originally) *Spot!*
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Spot! Much cuter than Percy Purse Rat! That one was frightening!&#128121;
> No wonder Minnie wanted to stay away from it!&#128512;
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely Spot! Much cuter than Percy Purse Rat! That one was frightening!&#128121;
> No wonder Minnie wanted to stay away from it!&#128512;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True, Mariapia. But Minnie has no intention of sharing *her* talisman with any of my other bags. What can I say? She's a pampered little princess.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a day! I've rediscovered bags and done the math. I have 27 bags and have not a single excuse for buying another bag either this year or the next. My collection consists of:

3 Franco Sartos
1 Etienne Aigner
7 Dooneys
1 Anne Klein
2 Calvin Kleins
5 Ralph Laurens
2 London Fogs
1 La Tour Eiffel
1 Antonio Melani
1 Patricia Nash
1 Nine West
1 Perlina
1 Unbranded Vintage Bag (Minnie)

Whew! Who knew? So there it is. *27* bags. Or as Einstein might say...


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hard times, Ludmilla, very hard times.....&#128560;&#128560;
> 
> 
> Something to cheer everybody up... :
> 
> Remember the guy from the consignment store?&#128122;
> Well... He phoned me last night. Told me that Jeanne probably wanted a little sister... He had one. Smaller model.
> 
> - it will be perfect for you, Mariapia, you will use it a lot.
> - Where? I don't go to cocktail parties. I don't need a small bag! And I certainly don't have the money...
> - Just take Jeanne back to the store, it will sell very quickly this time, don't forget It's the year of the goat...&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> - No way am I spending ... How much is your beauty?
> - 5500! Everybody wants the small size today.
> - Forget about it! It's an awful lot of money. It's only a bag, for Heaven's sake!
> Jeanne is not leaving me, anyway.
> - You will never get such an opportunity again, Mariapia. You are the first person I called.&#128127;
> 
> And to punish me..  ( or so he thought) before saying good bye .....he said:
> 
> - Tomorrow  morning, the bag will be gone... I just have another call to make... &#128122;&#128122;&#128122;
> Good night, Mariapia!&#128518;




Wow! What a manipulative jerk! 




Fimpagebag said:


> For you and Ludmilla, Mariapia. What was old is new again. When this style was first introduced it was an epic fail. But recently she has reissued it. Just a simple boxy faux alligator smallish tote. Pure PVC. But there had to be a reason I kept it?




Very cute!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"So :busted Sunday"* on Pinch Purse Island.

Twenty seven bags. I own twenty seven bags. On the bright side, they do suit both my personality and lifestyle. 

On the downside, by their sheer number I've been able to convince both my DH and our DD that I'm "over the whole purse thing" and prefer not to receive any more in the future.

It's a bald faced lie, of course. I love bags to the point of lunacy. And there's the rub. It isn't the number of bags I have now. It's that I formerly owned so many bags I couldn't keep track of the ones I had.  

But those days are now over. I have emptied every closet, leaving no corner unexplored. In addition, no more assuaging my guilt by donating bags to charity, only to eventually replace them.  :devil:

So banned, so busted. But not one "bag skeleton" left in my closet!


----------



## Ludmilla

After your calculations and after trying to get Mr. Goat in his Versace panties out of my head I did some calculations in my head. So. Without looking in suitcases, wardrobes and other bag hidings I come up to - believe it or not - 27 bags.  funny coincidence. But there must be more... Much more. I have 27 bags I can remember.

I think you will be doing well with your ban. Just keeping in mind the numbers of our bags should silence Ugly Jack for a very long while. And I have a new rule: 1 in - 2 out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> After your calculations and after trying to get Mr. Goat in his Versace panties out of my head I did some calculations in my head. So. Without looking in suitcases, wardrobes and other bag hidings I come up to - believe it or not - 27 bags.  funny coincidence. But there must be more... Much more. I have 27 bags I can remember.
> 
> I think you will be doing well with your ban. Just keeping in mind the numbers of our bags should silence Ugly Jack for a very long while. And I have a new rule: 1 in - 2 out.



How funny, Ludmilla. What a coincidence!

I do like your rule 1 in and 2 out. But I dare not risk It. Every time I traded even just one bag out for another, I ended up replacing the one I'd traded!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> After your calculations and after trying to get Mr. Goat in his Versace panties out of my head I did some calculations in my head. So. Without looking in suitcases, wardrobes and other bag hidings I come up to - believe it or not - 27 bags.  funny coincidence. But there must be more... Much more. I have 27 bags I can remember.
> 
> I think you will be doing well with your ban. Just keeping in mind the numbers of our bags should silence Ugly Jack for a very long while. And I have a new rule: 1 in - 2 out.




Mr Goat in Versace underwear is an apocalyptic picture, Ludmilla! At least it makes us laugh!! &#128569;&#128569;
What doesn't make me laugh is my number of bags.... I wish I had 27, like you and Fim.   
Your 1 in , 2 out rule is something I would like to apply to myself... Even 1 in , 4 out..&#128122;
Only trouble is.... I love them all!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How funny, Ludmilla. What a coincidence!
> 
> 
> 
> I do like your rule 1 in and 2 out. But I dare not risk It. Every time I traded even just one bag out for another, I ended up replacing the one I'd traded!




That's exactly what I am afraid of, Fim.
I keep thinking about the bag that had been at Mr Goat's store since March....Why on earth did I sell it?&#128121;&#128121;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That's exactly what I am afraid of, Fim.
> I keep thinking about the bag that had been at Mr Goat's store since March....Why on earth did I sell it?&#128121;&#128121;



It truly is a vicious cycle, Mariapia! We become so emotionally invested in our bags that we regret giving up a single one. I have so been there. Unfortunately, once I replace a bag I've sold/donated, I remember why I got rid of it in the first place! And so the cycle repeats itself....


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm doing a lot of bag philosophy this weekend... And I don't enjoy the outcome. Most of my friends are perfectly happy with 1-3 bags. They carry their Esprit PVC bags until they fall apart. Why on earth do I have so many bags? I enjoy using one bag for weeks/months. I don't care, if the bag matches my clothing. I'm perfectly happy with one wallet (thank God!). But while thinking which sleeping beauty bags I could let go into the wild I get nervous, because I don't want to let them go.

Argh.

At least I never fell into that vicious circle you describe. The bags that have gone, were not good for my back. No urge to replace them. Well I've replaced them with others.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm doing a lot of bag philosophy this weekend... And I don't enjoy the outcome. Most of my friends are perfectly happy with 1-3 bags. They carry their Esprit PVC bags until they fall apart. Why on earth do I have so many bags? I enjoy using one bag for weeks/months. I don't care, if the bag matches my clothing. I'm perfectly happy with one wallet (thank God!). But while thinking which sleeping beauty bags I could let go into the wild I get nervous, because I don't want to let them go.
> 
> Argh.
> 
> At least I never fell into that vicious circle you describe. The bags that have gone, were not good for my back. No urge to replace them. Well I've replaced them with others.




I am thinking about it too, Ludmilla. I cannot find any answers. 
Maybe there are things for which there is no explanation....
And I am not sure that If we were given one, it would change anything.... 
We cannot invest in psychoanalysis sessions.... it would cost us much more than what we spent or will spend on bags!&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am thinking about it too, Ludmilla. I cannot find any answers.
> Maybe there are things for which there is no explanation....
> And I am not sure that If we were given one, it would change anything....
> We cannot invest in psychoanalysis sessions.... it would cost us much more than what we spent or will spend on bags!&#128521;




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; love your thought about psychoanalysis!


----------



## Fimpagebag

To paraphrase an old Irish saying:

The things I love, I love. Those I don't, I never will.  And for those who cannot understand why I love what I love, they'll never know the joy they bring!

* Sláinte! *


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> To paraphrase an old Irish saying:
> 
> The things I love, I love. Those I don't, I never will.  And for those who cannot understand why I love what I love, they'll never know the joy they bring!
> 
> * Sláinte! *



Hear, Hear!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> To paraphrase an old Irish saying:
> 
> 
> 
> The things I love, I love. Those I don't, I never will.  And for those who cannot understand why I love what I love, they'll never know the joy they bring!
> 
> 
> 
> * Sláinte! *




Prosit! &#127866;


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Hear, Hear!





Ludmilla said:


> Prosit! &#127866;




 And as the beer continues to flow on Pinch Purse Island, here is my bag for today....


(with thanks to hopi on the Dooney thread for identifying my bag as a Janine Signature 1975 tote/satchel. )


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And as the beer continues to flow on Pinch Purse Island, here is my bag for today....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (with thanks to hopi on the Dooney thread for identifying my bag as a Janine Signature 1975 tote/satchel. )




Lovely baby, Fim!  &#128077;&#128077; Every time I see a Dooney, I think you are very lucky to be able to get one.
In Europe, we cannot find the brand, unfortunately! 
Your Janine is perfect!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514; love your thought about psychoanalysis!




A friend of mine spends 80 for a 35 minute session every week....
More than  4000 per year....and she has been doing that for 3 years now.....
And there are people who think we spend too much money on bags.....&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A friend of mine spends 80 for a 35 minute session every week....
> More than  4000 per year....and she has been doing that for 3 years now.....
> And there are people who think we spend too much money on bags.....&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



You're right, Mariapia. When you actually stop and think about it, our bags *are* our psychotherapy. I'm feeling much saner already!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lovely baby, Fim!  &#128077;&#128077; Every time I see a Dooney, I think you are very lucky to be able to get one.
> In Europe, we cannot find the brand, unfortunately!
> Your Janine is perfect!&#128525;



Thank you, Mariapia. She came with an optional longer strap so I can wear her "hands free" as needed.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> A friend of mine spends 80 for a 35 minute session every week....
> More than  4000 per year....and she has been doing that for 3 years now.....
> And there are people who think we spend too much money on bags.....&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;



Ha! Good point. 

I went to a therapist for a couple of years but luckily my insurance paid for it after the first $300.00. Wow. I never thought I'd have anything good to say about the healthcare in the US.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> And as the beer continues to flow on Pinch Purse Island, here is my bag for today....
> 
> 
> (with thanks to hopi on the Dooney thread for identifying my bag as a Janine Signature 1975 tote/satchel. )



I had this style of bag & sold it. It's a great size & really sturdy. Kind of wish I hadn't sold it now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I had this style of bag & sold it. It's a great size & really sturdy. Kind of wish I hadn't sold it now.



I understand completely, Misskris. I've felt the same pang about bags I've either sold or gifted. But you have to remember all the reasons that particular bag didn't work for you and know that you made the right decision.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And as the beer continues to flow on Pinch Purse Island, here is my bag for today....
> 
> 
> (with thanks to hopi on the Dooney thread for identifying my bag as a Janine Signature 1975 tote/satchel. )



Beautiful! I like all of your Dooneys!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A friend of mine spends 80 for a 35 minute session every week....
> More than  4000 per year....and she has been doing that for 3 years now.....
> And there are people who think we spend too much money on bags.....&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;





Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. When you actually stop and think about it, our bags *are* our psychotherapy. I'm feeling much saner already!





misskris03 said:


> Ha! Good point.
> 
> I went to a therapist for a couple of years but luckily my insurance paid for it after the first $300.00. Wow. I never thought I'd have anything good to say about the healthcare in the US.



I'm feeling saner, too. 
My therapist of the day is still the "naked Speedy".  So hard to rotate out of this bag, as it is so practical.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> ....My therapist of the day is still the "naked Speedy".  So hard to rotate out of this bag, as it is so practical.



 Hmmm....once again you've given me pause for thought, Ludmilla. Inspired by your "perfect marriage" with your naked Speedy.....

It's *Monogamous Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. When you think about it, isn't our dream criteria for a bag the same as a mate? 

1. To Have and to Hold (handheld, crossbody, or tote)
2. For Richer, for Poorer (buying the bag accomplishes both)
3. In Sickness and in Health (Kleenex, Chapstick, Hand sanitizer)
4. Forsaking all others. ( ?)
5. Until Death do you part. (grease stain, color transfer, etc)

(going to have to leave #4 at the altar... )


----------



## Tuuli35

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm....once again you've given me pause for thought, Ludmilla. Inspired by your "perfect marriage" with your naked Speedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's *Monogamous Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. When you think about it, isn't our dream criteria for a bag the same as a mate?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. To Have and to Hold (handheld, crossbody, or tote)
> 
> 2. For Richer, for Poorer (buying the bag accomplishes both)
> 
> 3. In Sickness and in Health (Kleenex, Chapstick, Hand sanitizer)
> 
> 4. Forsaking all others. ( ?)
> 
> 5. Until Death do you part. (grease stain, color transfer, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> (going to have to leave #4 at the altar... )




Thank you for my morning laugh!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm....once again you've given me pause for thought, Ludmilla. Inspired by your "perfect marriage" with your naked Speedy.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's *Monogamous Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. When you think about it, isn't our dream criteria for a bag the same as a mate?
> 
> 
> 
> 1. To Have and to Hold (handheld, crossbody, or tote)
> 
> 2. For Richer, for Poorer (buying the bag accomplishes both)
> 
> 3. In Sickness and in Health (Kleenex, Chapstick, Hand sanitizer)
> 
> 4. Forsaking all others. ( ?)
> 
> 5. Until Death do you part. (grease stain, color transfer, etc)
> 
> 
> 
> (going to have to leave #4 at the altar... )




Going to leave #4 as well, Fim! &#128512;


----------



## LVk8

I am a purse adulterer bc I switch mine up on a near daily basis :shame: &#128584;


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm polygamous, too. But I'm going tor reduce my bags harem down to 12/13.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm....once again you've given me pause for thought, Ludmilla. Inspired by your "perfect marriage" with your naked Speedy.....
> 
> It's *Monogamous Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. When you think about it, isn't our dream criteria for a bag the same as a mate?
> 
> 1. To Have and to Hold (handheld, crossbody, or tote)
> 2. For Richer, for Poorer (buying the bag accomplishes both)
> 3. In Sickness and in Health (Kleenex, Chapstick, Hand sanitizer)
> 4. Forsaking all others. ( ?)
> 5. Until Death do you part. (grease stain, color transfer, etc)
> 
> (going to have to leave #4 at the altar... )



Ha! #4 & #5 are tough for me. I'm polyamorous & fickle. I like Ludmilla's harem metaphor. In my dreams I'm an Ottoman sultan of handbags & shoes. :shame:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you for my morning laugh!



You're welcome,Tuuli. Mondays are hard enough as it is!

(Oops...pun *not* intended)

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Great responses, ladies! It sounds like we're all of the same mind. *One* is never enough!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "*Tough Love" Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. There are days when my inner dialogue can become quite contentious. Today is one of those days....

:devil:  I want another bag.

  Have you forgotten your resolution *not *to buy another bag in 2015?

:devil: That sounds more like something *you *would say rather than me.

 I *am* you.

:devil: Oh good. Then we* agree*. How about another *Dooney?*

 * ??*

(to be continued...)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "*Tough Love" Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. There are days when my inner dialogue can become quite contentious. Today is one of those days....
> 
> :devil:  I want another bag.
> 
> Have you forgotten your resolution *not *to buy another bag in 2015?
> 
> :devil: That sounds more like something *you *would say rather than me.
> 
> I *am* you.
> 
> :devil: Oh good. Then we* agree*. How about another *Dooney?*
> 
> * ??*
> 
> (to be continued...)




Haha. After deciding to reduce the Harem down to 12 bags (don't know how I will ever be successful) Ugly Jack and I were browsing through a lot of bags during lunch time break. We planend which bagS (see the S) we want to buy next. Gahhhh!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. After deciding to reduce the Harem down to 12 bags (don't know how I will ever be successful) Ugly Jack and I were browsing through a lot of bags during lunch time break. We planend which bagS (see the S) we want to buy next. Gahhhh!




I can see we are in the same boat, Fim and Ludmilla, &#128563;
I keep thinking about that lovely Minelli bag, I told you about....
It's still there....
But I am also browsing.... 
Ugly Jack is everywhere.....&#128543;&#128543; Heeeeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## Mariapia

Breaking News, ladies!
I was innocently walking my dog when my mobile rang....
An Italian gentleman who owns a small bag shop in town  and to whom I had said I was looking for an orange purse.... &#128543; told me he had just received one from Florence.....
I don't have  detailed information about the bag....
The gentleman just said " I can't tell you anything, I like it myself, you have to see it."
So tomorrow morning around 11 am, French time, I will rush to the shop....and see....&#128570;
I will keep you posted ladies!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Breaking News, ladies!
> I was innocently walking my dog when my mobile rang....
> An Italian gentleman who owns a small bag shop in town  and to whom I had said I was looking for an orange purse.... &#128543; told me he had just received one from Florence.....
> I don't have  detailed information about the bag....
> The gentleman just said " I can't tell you anything, I like it myself, you have to see it."
> So tomorrow morning around 11 am, French time, I will rush to the shop....and see....&#128570;
> I will keep you posted ladies!



I fear there is no help for us, Mariapia! A bag I missed when it was first issued has resurfaced on the preowned market. While my internal debate rages, I know I will regret not entertaining the possibility of making this bag my own. 

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Breaking News, ladies!
> I was innocently walking my dog when my mobile rang....
> An Italian gentleman who owns a small bag shop in town  and to whom I had said I was looking for an orange purse.... &#128543; told me he had just received one from Florence.....
> I don't have  detailed information about the bag....
> The gentleman just said " I can't tell you anything, I like it myself, you have to see it."
> So tomorrow morning around 11 am, French time, I will rush to the shop....and see....&#128570;
> *I will keep you posted ladies!*



Please do, Mariapia! I'm intrigued as to what awaits!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. After deciding to reduce the Harem down to 12 bags (don't know how I will ever be successful) Ugly Jack and I were browsing through a lot of bags during lunch time break. We planend which bagS (see the S) we want to buy next. Gahhhh!



It must be something in the air, Ludmilla! While my internal debate rages, I fear I know which side has the upper hand!

:devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It must be something in the air, Ludmilla! While my internal debate rages, I fear I know which side has the upper hand!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




Me too, Fim! &#128575;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Fim! &#128575;



Perhaps we should not be too hard on ourselves, Mariapia. It's all well and good to make resolutions. But when opportunity knocks, one shouldn't automatically refuse to peek through the peephole!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Perhaps we should not be too hard on ourselves, Mariapia. It's all well and good to make resolutions. But when opportunity knocks, one shouldn't automatically refuse to peek through the peephole!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




My thoughts exactly, Fim! We'll see what happens tomorrow. Maybe I won't like the bag...
What about the one you mentioned in your post?


----------



## papertiger

Mariapia said:


> Breaking News, ladies!
> I was innocently walking my dog when my mobile rang....
> An Italian gentleman who owns a small bag shop in town  and to whom I had said I was looking for an orange purse.... &#55357;&#56863; told me he had just received one from Florence.....
> I don't have  detailed information about the bag....
> The gentleman just said " I can't tell you anything, I like it myself, you have to see it."
> So tomorrow morning around 11 am, French time, I will rush to the shop....and see....&#55357;&#56890;
> I will keep you posted ladies!



Anything from Florence has to be seen before dismissal. Leather, jewellery, art, architecture and one of the most amazing bridges ever, that city has it all. 




Ludmilla said:


> I'm polygamous, too. But I'm going tor reduce my bags harem down to 12/13.



Ludmilla, if you knew how many bags I have, you'd know how unreachable that figure is for me. I must be the flightiest flirt with the naughtiest reputation in handbag world 



Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm....once again you've given me pause for thought, Ludmilla. Inspired by your "perfect marriage" with your naked Speedy.....
> 
> It's *Monogamous Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. When you think about it, isn't our dream criteria for a bag the same as a mate?
> 
> 1. To Have and to Hold (handheld, crossbody, or tote)
> 2. For Richer, for Poorer (buying the bag accomplishes both)
> 3. In Sickness and in Health (Kleenex, Chapstick, Hand sanitizer)
> 4. Forsaking all others. ( ?)
> 5. Until Death do you part. (grease stain, color transfer, etc)
> 
> (going to have to leave #4 at the altar... )





Feeling like Mae West here:

I want them all, and I want them all around me forever :sunnies


----------



## Mariapia

papertiger said:


> Anything from Florence has to be seen before dismissal. Leather, jewellery, art, architecture and one of the most amazing bridges ever, that city has it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla, if you knew how many bags I have, you'd know how unreachable that figure is for me. I must be the flightiest flirt with the naughtiest reputation in handbag world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like Mae West here:
> 
> I want them all, and I want them all around me forever :sunnies




I totally agree, Papertiger! Florence is pure magic !
As for the number of bags....I daren't even say how many I have.. &#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My thoughts exactly, Fim! We'll see what happens tomorrow. Maybe I won't like the bag...
> What about the one you mentioned in your post?



I'm still considering it, Mariapia. I've researched this particular bag's customer reviews and have yet to find one that isn't overwhelmingly positive. 

And the price isn't unreasonable or beyond my simple means. But I was *so hoping* not to let my eye stray and be content with the bags I have. 

That being said, we all know the road that good intentions pave.....     :devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm still considering it, Mariapia. I've researched this particular bag's customer reviews and have yet to find one that isn't overwhelmingly positive.
> 
> 
> 
> And the price isn't unreasonable or beyond my simple means. But I was *so hoping* not to let my eye stray and be content with the bags I have.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, we all know the road that good intentions pave.....     :devil:




So, tonight we are both wondering whether Minnie will have a new sister and  a new cousin.....&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> So, tonight we are both wondering whether Minnie will have a new sister and  a new cousin.....&#128521;&#128521;



Indeed! It's very much akin to Christmas Eve in January!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "*Tough Love" Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. There are days when my inner dialogue can become quite contentious. Today has been one of those days.....
> 
> (continued)



   You know you don't need another bag.

:devil:     It's not about need. It's what I want.

   But won't you feel guilty if you break your resolve?

:devil:     Maybe. But we both know it won't be the first time I've fallen from grace.

    Oh dear.....

:devil:    Heh heh heh.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Perhaps we should not be too hard on ourselves, Mariapia. It's all well and good to make resolutions. But when opportunity knocks, one shouldn't automatically refuse to peek through the peephole!
> 
> :giggles:





Mariapia said:


> My thoughts exactly, Fim! We'll see what happens tomorrow. Maybe I won't like the bag...
> What about the one you mentioned in your post?



I wish you a good hunt, ladies!!
It is true: Even with best resolution you shouldn't let a good opportunity slip through unnoticed. Better break a resolution than felling long time regret. 
My bag piggy bank is always hungry and at the moment I'm saving up for something new even though I shouldn't, because of the bags I already have. Hahaha.


----------



## Ludmilla

papertiger said:


> *Anything from Florence has to be seen before dismissal. Leather, jewellery, art, architecture and one of the most amazing bridges ever, that city has it all. *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla, if you knew how many bags I have, you'd know how unreachable that figure is for me. I must be the flightiest flirt with the naughtiest reputation in handbag world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feeling like Mae West here:
> 
> I want them all, and I want them all around me forever :sunnies



Absolutly: YES! Florence has it all. 

[FONT=&quot]Well, I must confess, I have never ever counted my bags (too scary). I guess, the number is around 40+. [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT]Most of them are sleeping beauties, whispering in my ear and longing for more sleeping sisters.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "Will I regret this?" Wednesday on Pinch Purse Island. Every day is fraught with possibilities and opportunities that arise. The trick is to decide which would be the greater regret. Which (with all apologies to William Shakespeare) leads inevitably to...

*"To Bag or not to Bag,* that is the question..

Whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune (buy the bag).  

Or take arms against a sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them. (don't buy the bag) 

Hmm....maybe I'd better stick with Mick Jagger instead.

_"You can't always get what you want. You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, well you just might find, You get what you need."_


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "Will I regret this?" Wednesday on Pinch Purse Island. Every day is fraught with possibilities and opportunities that arise. The trick is to decide which would be the greater regret. Which (with all apologies to William Shakespeare) leads inevitably to...
> 
> 
> 
> *"To Bag or not to Bag,* that is the question..
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune (buy the bag).
> 
> 
> 
> Or take arms against a sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them. (don't buy the bag)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm....maybe I'd better stick with Mick Jagger instead.
> 
> 
> 
> _"You can't always get what you want. You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, well you just might find, You get what you need."_




Hello, Fim! &#128512;
Mick Jagger is really speaking to me today....&#128525;
As for To bag or not to bag... I didn't have to take arms this morning.. 
Of course, at 11 sharp I was in the Italian gentleman's shop....
The bag was gorgeous. Lovely leather, comfortable  shoulder strap, outside pocket with a nice lock on the front, 26 cm high, 22 cm long.....Too small for me! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
Well, I can continue browsing.....&#128521;
Tell us what you decided , Fim.&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim! &#128512;
> Mick Jagger is really speaking to me today....&#128525;
> As for To bag or not to bag... I didn't have to take arms this morning..
> Of course, at 11 sharp I was in the Italian gentleman's shop....
> The bag was gorgeous. Lovely leather, comfortable  shoulder strap, outside pocket with a nice lock on the front, 26 cm high, 22 cm long.....Too small for me! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
> Well, I can continue browsing.....&#128521;
> Tell us what you decided , Fim.&#128512;



Sometimes the bags decide for us, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "Will I regret this?" Wednesday on Pinch Purse Island. Every day is fraught with possibilities and opportunities that arise. The trick is to decide which would be the greater regret. Which (with all apologies to William Shakespeare) leads inevitably to...
> 
> *"To Bag or not to Bag,* that is the question..
> 
> Whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune (buy the bag).
> 
> Or take arms against a sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them. (don't buy the bag)
> 
> Hmm....maybe I'd better stick with Mick Jagger instead.
> 
> _"You can't always get what you want. You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, well you just might find, You get what you need."_



 Brillant, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes the bags decide for us, Mariapia!




True, Ludmilla! &#128559;
I am not disappointed, though. 
The Italian gentleman has a baby blue tote which I like very much....So soft and roomy. &#128521;
A trendy red ladylike bag.....Lighweight and roomy too.&#128525;

I should stay away from his shop.&#128563;
Unfortunately, he has had my phone number since I told him I wanted an orange bag.&#128533;
Didn't I tell you I was in danger?
Something in the air, Fim said.&#128570;
What about you, Ludmilla?


----------



## LVk8

Oh man I could use some Tough Love myself!

On Monday I wound up browsing a consignment shop & walked out with a ~10yr old Gucci in fab shape for $159.  I know better than to be wooed by Ugly Jack whispering sweet nothings into my ear but it was TOO good to pass up.  

As of this recent acquisition I have 12 purses & 4 clutches.  I have to stay on top of my inner :devil: bc I have had many (many) more in the past & have worked hard to curate down my purse selection!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> True, Ludmilla! &#128559;
> I am not disappointed, though.
> The Italian gentleman has a baby blue tote which I like very much....So soft and roomy. &#128521;
> A trendy red ladylike bag.....Lighweight and roomy too.&#128525;
> 
> I should stay away from his shop.&#128563;
> Unfortunately, he has had my phone number since I told him I wanted an orange bag.&#128533;
> Didn't I tell you I was in danger?
> Something in the air, Fim said.&#128570;
> What about you, Ludmilla?



That's a dangerous shop indeed.  I'm curious, if you end up with something Italian...
Definitely something in the air. But I'm just browsing. I'm looking at pre-fall bags for 2015. They just exist in the internet.  And I stay away strictly from all shops. The sale is everywhere now and I know, what would happen as soon as I pass the threshold.


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> Oh man I could use some Tough Love myself!
> 
> On Monday I wound up browsing a consignment shop & walked out with a ~10yr old Gucci in fab shape for $159.  I know better than to be wooed by Ugly Jack whispering sweet nothings into my ear but it was TOO good to pass up.
> 
> As of this recent acquisition I have 12 purses & 4 clutches.  I have to stay on top of my inner :devil: bc I have had many (many) more in the past & have worked hard to curate down my purse selection!



12/13 is my magic number I would want to reach. Don't know exactly how...


----------



## LVk8

When I decluttered my wardrobe I realized that I had many similar purses.  So of a particular style, I kept my favorite / most reached for version & let go of the others.  I also had several purses that I never wore bc the strap or dimensions were awkward or bc the color didn't look great with my skin tone so I let those go as well

I made sure to keep a range of colors / sizes / textures so I'd have lots of options.  Plus roughly half can be worn more than one way (2 straps, extenders, etc).  With that said though I'd have a really hard time getting below 10 purses.  I'm always impressed by TPFers who have 5-6!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim! &#128512;
> Mick Jagger is really speaking to me today....&#128525;
> As for To bag or not to bag... I didn't have to take arms this morning..
> Of course, at 11 sharp I was in the Italian gentleman's shop....
> The bag was gorgeous. Lovely leather, comfortable  shoulder strap, outside pocket with a nice lock on the front, 26 cm high, 22 cm long.....Too small for me! &#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
> Well, I can continue browsing.....&#128521;
> Tell us what you decided , Fim.&#128512;




My decision has been made, Mariapia. And once again I have to credit Mick Jagger...

_:devil:"Please allow me to introduce myself_....
_     Cause I'm in need of some restraint_.
_So if you meet me__, have some courtesy_
_Have some sympathy, and some taste_..."



_*




*__*I bought the damned bag!  *_


----------



## remainsilly

If we're all going to burn for our bag obsessions, it's going to be a hot party filled with some great folks down there.


----------



## Mariapia

LVk8 said:


> Oh man I could use some Tough Love myself!
> 
> On Monday I wound up browsing a consignment shop & walked out with a ~10yr old Gucci in fab shape for $159.  I know better than to be wooed by Ugly Jack whispering sweet nothings into my ear but it was TOO good to pass up.
> 
> As of this recent acquisition I have 12 purses & 4 clutches.  I have to stay on top of my inner :devil: bc I have had many (many) more in the past & have worked hard to curate down my purse selection!




LVk8, I could use some tough love too!&#128522;
Now, we are all waiting for a pic of your marvellous find! &#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That's a dangerous shop indeed.  I'm curious, if you end up with something Italian...
> Definitely something in the air. But I'm just browsing. I'm looking at pre-fall bags for 2015. They just exist in the internet.  And I stay away strictly from all shops. The sale is everywhere now and I know, what would happen as soon as I pass the threshold.




 Congratulations, Ludmilla! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
I wish I were as strong as you are!&#128559;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My decision has been made, Mariapia. And once again I have to credit Mick Jagger...
> 
> _:devil:"Please allow me to introduce myself_....
> _     Cause I'm in need of some restraint_.
> _So if you meet me__, have some courtesy_
> _Have some sympathy, and some taste_..."
> 
> 
> 
> _*
> 
> 
> 
> *__*I bought the damned bag!  *_




May Mick Jagger convince me when I am in doubt!&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> Oh man I could use some Tough Love myself!
> 
> On Monday I wound up browsing a consignment shop & walked out with a ~10yr old Gucci in fab shape for $159.  I know better than to be wooed by Ugly Jack whispering sweet nothings into my ear but it was TOO good to pass up.
> 
> As of this recent acquisition I have 12 purses & 4 clutches.  I have to stay on top of my inner :devil: bc I have had many (many) more in the past & have worked hard to curate down my purse selection!



I feel your pain, LVk8. But a Gucci in great condition for that price doesn't come around that often. So *"No Regrets"* for you this Wednesday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> If we're all going to burn for our bag obsessions, it's going to be a hot party filled with some great folks down there.



Absolutely, Remainsilly! Quite honestly, being good was beginning to wear on me!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> May Mick Jagger convince me when I am in doubt!&#128521;



Anything is possible, Mariapia!  :giggles:

As for my latest acquisition, with any luck it'll arrive in a few days. But before it does, I have a revised resolution. For any 1 bag to come in, 3 have to go out. I have chosen my 3, with help (if you can believe it) from my DH.   

"Just donate the ones you don't like to wear," he advised. "You know you really don't like the plaid purse I gave you. It's no big deal. It cost ten bucks and change. If it was lobster you would've already eaten it."   :lolots:

Armed with that philosophy, I was able to chose the other two bags without hesitation. One will be my London Fog Dome satchel. The hardware is a little clunky for my taste and I only use it when it's in imminent danger. (Hair salon) The other (as much as I hate to admit it) is my La Tour Eiffel Bucket Bag. It's just too small for me. The only way I can carry my essentials is if I stack their pouches one on top of the other.  

So, *no regrets* this Wednesday. I'll be getting a bag I have long wanted, at a price that I can easily afford, as well as reducing the total number of bags I own.

(let's hope I have more success with *this* resolution than I did with the last one!)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Anything is possible, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my latest acquisition, with any luck it'll arrive in a few days. But before it does, I have a revised resolution. For any 1 bag to come in, 3 have to go out. I have chosen my 3, with help (if you can believe it) from my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> "Just donate the ones you don't like to wear," he advised. "You know you really don't like the plaid purse I gave you. It's no big deal. It cost ten bucks and change. If it was lobster you would've already eaten it."   :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Armed with that philosophy, I was able to chose the other two bags without hesitation. One will be my London Fog Dome satchel. The hardware is a little clunky for my taste and I only use it when it's in imminent danger. (Hair salon) The other (as much as I hate to admit it) is my La Tour Eiffel Bucket Bag. It's just too small for me. The only way I can carry my essentials is if I stack their pouches one on top of the other.
> 
> 
> 
> So, *no regrets* this Wednesday. I'll be getting a bag I have long wanted, at a price that I can easily afford, as well as reducing the total number of bags I own.
> 
> 
> 
> (let's hope I have more success with *this* resolution than I did with the last one!)




Excellent and wise resolution, Fim! 1 in, 3 out! 
I wish I could do the same. 
I could start with my small bags which I never use. But there are not so many. Maybe three or four. 
Since I started rotating, I have realized that I can use all my bags.  
Sometimes, I even carry one in the morning.... and a second one in the afternoon. 
In other words, I am stuck!&#128547;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Excellent and wise resolution, Fim! 1 in, 3 out!
> I wish I could do the same.
> I could start with my small bags which I never use. But there are not so many. Maybe three or four.
> Since I started rotating, I have realized that I can use all my bags.
> Sometimes, I even carry one in the morning.... and a second one in the afternoon.
> In other words, I am stuck!&#128547;



Not stuck, Mariapia. Content. It's the true Holy Grail we're all actually seeking. You just got there first!

:urock:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not stuck, Mariapia. Content. It's the true Holy Grail we're all actually seeking. You just got there first!
> 
> 
> 
> :urock:




Thank you for your kind words, Fim! &#128525;
It's true I am content, but storage remains a problem.  &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Fim! &#128525;
> It's true I am content, but storage remains a problem.  &#128521;



How well I know!  At least now my bags are being housed in two closets as opposed to being spread around in several other places!



:


----------



## LVk8

Mariapia said:


> LVk8, I could use some tough love too!&#128522;
> Now, we are all waiting for a pic of your marvellous find! &#128525;




Here's a pic!  It even came with the key &#128525;

I've been wearing it all day today, the strap is super comfortable &#128077;


----------



## LVk8

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel your pain, LVk8. But a Gucci in great condition for that price doesn't come around that often. So *"No Regrets"* for you this Wednesday!




Thanks Fim!  

It kind of breaks my "must be red" or "must fit a laptop" criteria that I outlined for a new purse this year but at least it has a red stripe?

Also I know if I'd left it behind in the store, it would have joined "the crystal Ludith Leiber clutch for <$100" in my list of consignment non-purchase regrets!


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> Here's a pic!  It even came with the key &#128525;
> 
> I've been wearing it all day today, the strap is super comfortable &#128077;
> 
> View attachment 2869195
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869196



LVk8, she's drop dead gorgeous! What a fabulous Gucci. And at that price? I swoon...


----------



## misskris03

LVk8 said:


> Oh man I could use some Tough Love myself!
> 
> On Monday I wound up browsing a consignment shop & walked out with a ~10yr old Gucci in fab shape for $159.  I know better than to be wooed by Ugly Jack whispering sweet nothings into my ear but it was TOO good to pass up.
> 
> As of this recent acquisition I have 12 purses & 4 clutches.  I have to stay on top of my inner :devil: bc I have had many (many) more in the past & have worked hard to curate down my purse selection!



That bag was a great deal. It's in fantastic shape for that price. Well done


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "Will I regret this?" Wednesday on Pinch Purse Island. Every day is fraught with possibilities and opportunities that arise. The trick is to decide which would be the greater regret. Which (with all apologies to William Shakespeare) leads inevitably to...
> 
> *"To Bag or not to Bag,* that is the question..
> 
> Whether it is nobler in the mind to suffer the slings and arrows of outrageous fortune (buy the bag).
> 
> Or take arms against a sea of troubles, and by opposing, end them. (don't buy the bag)
> 
> Hmm....maybe I'd better stick with Mick Jagger instead.
> 
> _"You can't always get what you want. You can't always get what you want. But if you try sometimes, well you just might find, You get what you need."_



This is great


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Anything is possible, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> As for my latest acquisition, with any luck it'll arrive in a few days. But before it does, I have a revised resolution. For any 1 bag to come in, 3 have to go out. I have chosen my 3, with help (if you can believe it) from my DH.
> 
> "Just donate the ones you don't like to wear," he advised. "You know you really don't like the plaid purse I gave you. It's no big deal. It cost ten bucks and change. If it was lobster you would've already eaten it."   :lolots:
> 
> Armed with that philosophy, I was able to chose the other two bags without hesitation. One will be my London Fog Dome satchel. The hardware is a little clunky for my taste and I only use it when it's in imminent danger. (Hair salon) The other (as much as I hate to admit it) is my La Tour Eiffel Bucket Bag. It's just too small for me. The only way I can carry my essentials is if I stack their pouches one on top of the other.
> 
> So, *no regrets* this Wednesday. I'll be getting a bag I have long wanted, at a price that I can easily afford, as well as reducing the total number of bags I own.
> 
> (let's hope I have more success with *this* resolution than I did with the last one!)



Wow, Fim! 3 bags out! This is really hard! But your DH is really sweet...
I'm curious about your new bag! Yes, absolutely *no regrets*.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Congratulations, Ludmilla! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> I wish I were as strong as you are!&#128559;



Not so strong at all! But my old sofa really really needs a refurbishment. And I just don't need another bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> When I decluttered my wardrobe I realized that I had many similar purses.  So of a particular style, I kept my favorite / most reached for version & let go of the others.  I also had several purses that I never wore bc the strap or dimensions were awkward or bc the color didn't look great with my skin tone so I let those go as well
> 
> I made sure to keep a range of colors / sizes / textures so I'd have lots of options.  Plus roughly half can be worn more than one way (2 straps, extenders, etc).  With that said though I'd have a really hard time getting below 10 purses.  I'm always impressed by TPFers who have 5-6!



I have made up a list with all the bags I want to keep. Now I start with giving away those, that are just to heavy for me. I don't use them now and I won't use them in a misty future. After that I might starting with sorting out similar bags. 5-6 bags is really impressive! I don't think, that I can get below 10. 

Beautiful Gucci, by the way! Good, that Ugly Jack was with you on that day!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> If we're all going to burn for our bag obsessions, it's going to be a hot party filled with some great folks down there.



Hahaha. Absolutely! I hope our bags come with us, that would be very entertaining! I could stroke and admire all your Mulb beauties.


----------



## Mariapia

LVk8 said:


> Here's a pic!  It even came with the key &#128525;
> 
> I've been wearing it all day today, the strap is super comfortable &#128077;
> 
> View attachment 2869195
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869196




Wonderful bag, LVk8.&#128525;
Had I seen it, I would have grabbed in a second!
Huge huge congrats!m&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Not so strong at all! But my old sofa really really needs a refurbishment. And I just don't need another bag.




Refurbishing a sofa is expensive, Ludmilla, but this is the kind of thing we have to do, whether we want it or not.
Don't be frustrated.... there will always be bags to fall in love with in the future.....&#128521;
Your decluttering projects is great ! Especially considering weight as a big bag flaw!
I know I should do that too, my back and shoulder are not very happy at the moment.... &#128127;&#128127;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How well I know!  At least now my bags are being housed in two closets as opposed to being spread around in several other places!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




We are now waiting for a pic of your great find, Fim.&#128525;
Don't expect me to take photos of my closets... &#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Mariapia

I knew it, I knew it!&#128563;&#128563;
I could not resist this cross body bag from Nat et Nin.....&#128536;
I had seen it two weeks ago, loved the boho style and went to the shop this morning.....&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I knew it, I knew it!&#128563;&#128563;
> I could not resist this cross body bag from Nat et Nin.....&#128536;
> I had seen it two weeks ago, loved the boho style and went to the shop this morning.....&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869856



I just saw this beauty on another thread! She is very nice! Enjoy her. At least you all get new bags - I can live through you. 
And as a wise lady on another thread said: "I always say resolutions aren't really broken until you break them in February, January is just the buffer month.     "


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I knew it, I knew it!&#128563;&#128563;
> I could not resist this cross body bag from Nat et Nin.....&#128536;
> I had seen it two weeks ago, loved the boho style and went to the shop this morning.....&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869856



Happydance, happydance.....I'd just left a reply on the "What Handbag are You Wearing Today" before popping back here to expand on my comments.      

First and foremost, what a perfect bag for you, Mariapia! The leather looks wonderfully smooshy yet substantial.  I also love the color and the boho vibe. Its casual chic is perfect for everyday life and appears to be surprisingly accommodating for its size. 

Huge congrats on a great bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I just saw this beauty on another thread! She is very nice! Enjoy her. At least you all get new bags - I can live through you.
> And as a wise lady on another thread said: "I always say resolutions aren't really broken until you break them in February, January is just the buffer month.     "




Finished, no more bags for me, Ludmilla!!!!!&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happydance, happydance.....I'd just left a reply on the "What Handbag are You Wearing Today" before popping back here to expand on my comments.
> 
> 
> 
> First and foremost, what a perfect bag for you, Mariapia! The leather looks wonderfully smooshy yet substantial.  I also love the color and the boho vibe. Its casual chic is perfect for everyday life and appears to be surprisingly accommodating for its size.
> 
> 
> 
> Huge congrats on a great bag!




Thanks, Fim.&#128525;
For all my friends here&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525; ... It costs 160... ( after discount...)
Better than the Alexander Mc Queen Padlock.... which I had been dreaming about.... That beauty was over 1000....&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's   *Happy Purse Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island. While many intrepid Islanders stuck to their resolve, there are those among us who gave into temptation. 

For those whose resolve remained strong, surely goodness is its own reward.  

And for those of us who fell to temptation, finding great bags long sought after yet well within our budgets...  


:devil:_* Damn, we did good! 


*_


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's   *Happy Purse Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island. While many intrepid Islanders stuck to their resolve, there are those among us who gave into temptation.
> 
> For those whose resolve remained strong, surely goodness is its own reward.
> 
> And for those of us who fell to temptation, finding great bags long sought after yet well within our budgets...
> 
> 
> :devil:_* Damn, we did good!
> 
> 
> *_




Believe me "goodness is its own reward" does not feel so good at all. Or like a reward.

Yes, you all did very good! I googled your new Dooney - very nice!


----------



## bonniekir

Now..I am  stranded on the Island, with a Massaccesi bag!! I could fear the opinion from the inhabitants, BUT I would like to believe that once they see the pros with my bag they might let me survive!! 
My bag Works well with EVERYTHING..be it spillings from birds or dreadful weather or salty water..my bag will look great regardless  ..and I have 4 great as well as hungry huge 100 pounder dogs!! 


Will I make it????


----------



## Fimpagebag

bonniekir said:


> Now..I am  stranded on the Island, with a Massaccesi bag!! I could fear the opinion from the inhabitants, BUT I would like to believe that once they see the pros with my bag they might let me survive!!
> My bag Works well with EVERYTHING..be it spillings from birds or dreadful weather or salty water..my bag will look great regardless  ..and I have 4 great as well as hungry huge 100 pounder dogs!!
> 
> 
> Will I make it????



 You most certainly will, Bonniekir! The quality of Massaccesi bags is undeniable. The only danger you'll be in (when you post a pic of your beautiful Massaccesi) is that you might  slip in the pool of drool as Pinch Purse Islanders salivate upon seeing your wonderful bag!

:welcome2:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You most certainly will, Bonniekir! The quality of Massaccesi bags is undeniable. The only danger you'll be in (when you post a pic of your beautiful Massaccesi) is that you might  slip in the pool of drool as Pinch Purse Islanders salivate upon seeing your wonderful bag!
> 
> 
> 
> :welcome2:




True, Fim! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Tsundere

I have no budget, no bags for Thursday! :giggles:
I'll admire my bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Hooray! My Dooney Wilson Satchel was shipped overnight express and just arrived!  (hence the back porch pic in the late afternoon sun.      )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> I have no budget, no bags for Thursday! :giggles:
> I'll admire my bag



Is it your Chanel, Tsundere? I'd love to see the magic you wrought!


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> Is it your Chanel, Tsundere? I'd love to see the magic you wrought!



Yes! I keep forgetting to take photos when I'm all nice and dressed up. Wouldn't be much fun to see me in my dinosaur pajamas. 
I didn't realize I had class tonight (oops) so I'll have the chance to do so in a few hours. I think I might get ready early so my brain is awake during lab... 

I'm hoping to use some of my return funds to find a pre-loved Chanel wallet but there are so many options... There's a recent reveal of one of my "Grail" wallets, but I doubt I'd find it at a good price secondhand.

Edit: maybe I spoke too soon! There's actually more affordable wallets on Tradesy than I first saw. 
Even a Valentine's charm coin purse AHHHHH!!! I hope it's still there when I can buy.


----------



## Tsundere

Getting ready for class but here's a sneak peek! I don't like wearing my hair up, but lab classes... 






She's a partial refurb but I loooove this bag. I wouldn't have been able to afford her otherwise, but I don't mind. She's gorgeous, soft, and mine. Also a tiny bit squeaky from the apple garde... It's gone away for the most part, but it did attract cat hair the first day I sprayed it and that was very awkward.
I spent so long admiring the stitching and how everything is just so close to perfect! Has Chanel lost that? there's so many posts with quality issues, glue, etc... 

I'm seeing a couple of scuffs on the back, but it seems to be my fault. I don't know where they came from. I don't wear it crossbody and I did several coats of garde.... Ugh.

Whoa, they....wiped right off. WHAT AM I DOING I DONT EVEN HAVE MAKEUP ON YET ANDI LEAVE IN 15!'


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> Getting ready for class but here's a sneak peek! I don't like wearing my hair up, but lab classes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partial refurb but I loooove this bag. I wouldn't have been able to afford her otherwise, but I don't mind. She's gorgeous, soft, and mine. Also a tiny bit squeaky from the apple garde... It's gone away for the most part, but it did attract cat hair the first day I sprayed it and that was very awkward.
> I spent so long admiring the stitching and how everything is just so close to perfect! Has Chanel lost that? there's so many posts with quality issues, glue, etc...
> 
> I'm seeing a couple of scuffs on the back, but it seems to be my fault. I don't know where they came from. I don't wear it crossbody and I did several coats of garde.... Ugh.
> 
> Whoa, they....wiped right off. WHAT AM I DOING I DONT EVEN HAVE MAKEUP ON YET ANDI LEAVE IN 15!'



Beyond gorgeous, Tsundere! 

What a fabulous Chanel! The color is to die for and you wear it so well!  

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Tsundere

Thank you!!  I did originally start to wonder if I should've chosen another colour. Maybe a beige shade to hide any scuffs or marks, but I couldn't say no to my childhood dream. I'm sure I won't be buying another purse in a millennia, but it was worth it! 

(I did pick up a white dye kit in case of emergency, but... Hopefully I'll never need to use it....)


----------



## remainsilly

Tsundere said:


> Getting ready for class but here's a sneak peek! I don't like wearing my hair up, but lab classes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partial refurb but I loooove this bag. I wouldn't have been able to afford her otherwise, but I don't mind. She's gorgeous, soft, and mine. Also a tiny bit squeaky from the apple garde... It's gone away for the most part, but it did attract cat hair the first day I sprayed it and that was very awkward.
> I spent so long admiring the stitching and how everything is just so close to perfect! Has Chanel lost that? there's so many posts with quality issues, glue, etc...



Lovely bag, congrats. 
I read those quality complaints, in chanel forum, too. But, I've not had those problems with mine. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Tsundere

I must have looked crazy inspecting mine. My SO wasn't home so I wasn't judged LOL! 
Checked every nook and cranny for glues and loose stitching or defects, sticking my face in the bag, the complaint threads made me paranoid hahaha. Didn't find much of anything to obsess over that was wrong and decided to tell myself not to baby it too much once I sprayed it. It's white, but not quite made of tissue paper. There are plenty of ladies (and guys!) here with white bags and they've done just fine! :giggles:
My white fabric Coach still looks plenty white so hey, that would've been easier to ruin if I was going to ruin it. 

Hope we make it to class on time! We had to take my mothers car because ours has a cracked wheel that we're replacing tomorrow and we didn't want to add more mileage on that shoddy temp tire. I'm sure our professors will understand......


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I knew it, I knew it!&#128563;&#128563;
> I could not resist this cross body bag from Nat et Nin.....&#128536;
> I had seen it two weeks ago, loved the boho style and went to the shop this morning.....&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2869856




Lovely! Great color & I love the style. That leather looks as if it smells wonderful, if that makes sense.


----------



## Tsundere

misskris03 said:


> Lovely! Great color & I love the style. That leather looks as if it smells wonderful, if that makes sense.



Totally makes sense! It looks fabulous.


----------



## misskris03

Tsundere said:


> Getting ready for class but here's a sneak peek! I don't like wearing my hair up, but lab classes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partial refurb but I loooove this bag. I wouldn't have been able to afford her otherwise, but I don't mind. She's gorgeous, soft, and mine. Also a tiny bit squeaky from the apple garde... It's gone away for the most part, but it did attract cat hair the first day I sprayed it and that was very awkward.
> I spent so long admiring the stitching and how everything is just so close to perfect! Has Chanel lost that? there's so many posts with quality issues, glue, etc...
> 
> I'm seeing a couple of scuffs on the back, but it seems to be my fault. I don't know where they came from. I don't wear it crossbody and I did several coats of garde.... Ugh.
> 
> Whoa, they....wiped right off. WHAT AM I DOING I DONT EVEN HAVE MAKEUP ON YET ANDI LEAVE IN 15!'




Oh wow! That's a beautiful bag. You did a fabulous job with her.


----------



## Tsundere

Oh I wish I could take credit, misskris!! I bought her like this. :giggles:

I'm having my vintage bag professionally repaired in the next few weeks as well, since I'm at the point where I can't possibly do anything else.


----------



## Murphy47

Tsundere said:


> I must have looked crazy inspecting mine. My SO wasn't home so I wasn't judged LOL!
> 
> Checked every nook and cranny for glues and loose stitching or defects, sticking my face in the bag, the complaint threads made me paranoid hahaha. Didn't find much of anything to obsess over that was wrong and decided to tell myself not to baby it too much once I sprayed it. It's white, but not quite made of tissue paper. There are plenty of ladies (and guys!) here with white bags and they've done just fine! :giggles:
> 
> My white fabric Coach still looks plenty white so hey, that would've been easier to ruin if I was going to ruin it.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope we make it to class on time! We had to take my mothers car because ours has a cracked wheel that we're replacing tomorrow and we didn't want to add more mileage on that shoddy temp tire. I'm sure our professors will understand......




Hope you make it to class! 
Great bag!!
My oldest daughter informs me it is "syllabus week" so hopefully your prof won't even notice &#128540;


----------



## Tsundere

It is syllabus week, pretty much. Another girl and I arrived at the same time so at least we were late and chair-less together. Someone always steals the stools from everyone else's labs. Happens every semester I've had a lab course. :giggles:
Yesterday I did have a class where the professor got right into it with the notes and lecturing. She is clearly very passionate about her job and it's great to know your professor cares about both the subject and her students.


----------



## Murphy47

So true. 
Best of luck in the semester. 
Luv that bag!!!


----------



## Tsundere

Thank you! It's going to be a very nerdy semester, I'm excited. 
I love how I'm sitting here mentally judging my bag right now as I wait for my SO. Stop that, self!!!! You know your bag is okay. Do not judge your new baby shhhhh.

I noticed 9 out of 10 girls on campus have an MK bag. What the whaaaa? NINE OUT OF TEN!! Where's the Kate Spade, Coach, Steve Madden?!!? NINE WEST?? CK?? RL??ANYTHING ELSE OMG???????

Ugh, I shouldn't have taken that Excedrin to et through class. It's making me all rambunctious and I'm annoying myself. It'll wear off soon... I hope.


----------



## LVk8

Even my mom is wearing MK these days...it's a brave new world, my purse friends!


----------



## Murphy47

I am a mature mom and I do wear a fair amount of MK. 
I see many young girls wearing it and wonder why. Seems to mature for fresh young things. MY mom loves MK too and she's 70. 
If I was still in college I would definitely go with Kate Spade. So much cuter for a younger woman.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! My Dooney Wilson Satchel was shipped overnight express and just arrived!  (hence the back porch pic in the late afternoon sun.      )



I love your Dooneys. This one is especially nice. You did so so good breaking your resolution!



Tsundere said:


> Getting ready for class but here's a sneak peek! I don't like wearing my hair up, but lab classes...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a partial refurb but I loooove this bag. I wouldn't have been able to afford her otherwise, but I don't mind. She's gorgeous, soft, and mine. Also a tiny bit squeaky from the apple garde... It's gone away for the most part, but it did attract cat hair the first day I sprayed it and that was very awkward.
> I spent so long admiring the stitching and how everything is just so close to perfect! Has Chanel lost that? there's so many posts with quality issues, glue, etc...
> 
> I'm seeing a couple of scuffs on the back, but it seems to be my fault. I don't know where they came from. I don't wear it crossbody and I did several coats of garde.... Ugh.
> 
> Whoa, they....wiped right off. WHAT AM I DOING I DONT EVEN HAVE MAKEUP ON YET ANDI LEAVE IN 15!'



Wow! Nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> Even my mom is wearing MK these days...it's a brave new world, my purse friends!





Murphy47 said:


> I am a mature mom and I do wear a fair amount of MK.
> I see many young girls wearing it and wonder why. Seems to mature for fresh young things. MY mom loves MK too and she's 70.
> If I was still in college I would definitely go with Kate Spade. So much cuter for a younger woman.



The daughter of my cousin, she is 19, loves MK. She has a totally gold bag and a taupe Hamilton with rose gold hardware. Perhaps the young girls like MK because the bags are very bling and more or less affordable? And they are recognisable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today I rotated finally out of my naked Speedy and into one of my favorite bags. It is definitely one of my Dirty Dozen that will stay with me after the decluttering. The bag is from the twilight zone of bag island. The brand is called Gianni Conti and the bag's name is Mathea. I found her (and her little sister) last year during my summer vacation in Italy. Both are made in Italy from Tuscan leather and I take Mathea to work, when I have to carry something A4. 

Have a nice Friday everybody! And enjoy your old and new bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Thank you! It's going to be a very nerdy semester, I'm excited.
> 
> I love how I'm sitting here mentally judging my bag right now as I wait for my SO. Stop that, self!!!! You know your bag is okay. Do not judge your new baby shhhhh.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed 9 out of 10 girls on campus have an MK bag. What the whaaaa? NINE OUT OF TEN!! Where's the Kate Spade, Coach, Steve Madden?!!? NINE WEST?? CK?? RL??ANYTHING ELSE OMG???????
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh, I shouldn't have taken that Excedrin to et through class. It's making me all rambunctious and I'm annoying myself. It'll wear off soon... I hope.




Your Chanel is wonderful Tsundere and you look great with it! Congrats on your find!&#10084;&#65039;
As for MK, It's the same where I live, lots of young ladies wear the Selma or the Hamilton.
Most in luggage colour. 
In France, they are expensive bags, around  320. But they sell quite well.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today I rotated finally out of my naked Speedy and into one of my favorite bags. It is definitely one of my Dirty Dozen that will stay with me after the decluttering. The bag is from the twilight zone of bag island. The brand is called Gianni Conti and the bag's name is Mathea. I found her (and her little sister) last year during my summer vacation in Italy. Both are made in Italy from Tuscan leather and I take Mathea to work, when I have to carry something A4.
> 
> Have a nice Friday everybody! And enjoy your old and new bags!




Hello Ludmilla! Please post a pic of your bag! Tuscan leather is one of the best!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! My Dooney Wilson Satchel was shipped overnight express and just arrived!  (hence the back porch pic in the late afternoon sun.      )




What a great Dooney, Fim! &#10084;&#65039;
I understand why you had to have it.
You will use it a lot, the shape and the proportions are perfect.
And the colour combo is very classy'
Congrats on this wonderful find!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

it's *Finally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Try as I might to quantify my love for bags the answer is always the same.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great Dooney, Fim! &#10084;&#65039;
> I understand why you had to have it.
> You will use it a lot, the shape and the proportions are perfect.
> And the colour combo is very classy'
> Congrats on this wonderful find!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you, Mariapia. All told (including the shipping) I spent $89. But it's worth it to me to have this bag. Resolve is a fine thing, but regret is the worst. If I'd kept my resolve and passed on this bag, I know I'd be kicking myself for missing out on it.


:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello Ludmilla! Please post a pic of your bag! Tuscan leather is one of the best!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Hi Mariapia!

I will get kicked out from tpf (or at least from the Mulberry forum) for posting this picture of Mathea:






Love her though!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. All told (including the shipping) I spent $89. But it's worth it to me to have this bag. Resolve is a fine thing, but regret is the worst. If I'd kept my resolve and passed on this bag, I know I'd be kicking myself for missing out on it.
> 
> 
> :




Haha. Then you decided well. Enjoy and rock her! All your Dooneys make me want one for myself. I like especially your new one and the Florentine Satchel.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Mariapia!
> 
> I will get kicked out from tpf (or at least from the Mulberry forum) for posting this picture of Mathea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her though!



Love your Mathea, Ludmilla! She's beautiful. Not unlike my Minnie, a bag can be *"inspired" * by high end design with impunity.  It is an homage, not counterfeit.  Your Marthea doesn't claim to be a Mulberry any more than my Minnie purports to be a Hermes.

As for any who might take exception to this, the same argument can be made for faux fur or rhinestones.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. All told (including the shipping) I spent $89. But it's worth it to me to have this bag. Resolve is a fine thing, but regret is the worst. If I'd kept my resolve and passed on this bag, I know I'd be kicking myself for missing out on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :




What a steal for such a lovely bag, Fim!
Fortunately you didn't pass on it.&#10084;&#65039;
You are right, resolve is one thing, regret is terrible .
Pure wisdom, as always!&#128131;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Mathea, Ludmilla! She's beautiful. Not unlike my Minnie, a bag can be *"inspired" * by high end design with impunity.  It is an homage, not counterfeit.  Your Marthea doesn't claim to be a Mulberry any more than my Minnie purports to be a Hermes.
> 
> As for any who might take exception to this, the same argument can be made for faux fur or rhinestones.



Thanks, Fim! IMO Mathea is even better than the original. She has more inner pockets and a crossbody strap. The leather is superb and the bag is well made. Don't want to speak about the price...  I like to think of it as an homage.

Oh my. Your new DB beauty tempted me to visit the homepage. I'm definitely hopeless in love with the Florentine Satchel. Can't stop looking at her. I think I MUST have one sooner or later.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Mariapia!
> 
> I will get kicked out from tpf (or at least from the Mulberry forum) for posting this picture of Mathea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her though!




Don't worry, Ludmilla! I am sure the leather is so great that  even M cannot compete....
I had better not go to the M forum now!
Your Mathea is a bag I would have bought too If I had had the chance to visit Italy.
It's a great Italian find!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks, Fim! IMO Mathea is even better than the original. She has more inner pockets and a crossbody strap. The leather is superb and the bag is well made. Don't want to speak about the price...  I like to think of it as an homage.
> 
> Oh my. Your new DB beauty tempted me to visit the homepage. I'm definitely hopeless in love with the Florentine Satchel. Can't stop looking at her. I think I MUST have one sooner or later.




I had not seen this post before replying to you but I know now I was right. It looks better than the original.
A long time ago I had bought a Navy blue bag in Greece. 10 years later, the Mulberry Roxanne came out....
Directly inspired by the Greek design.
It taught me a good lesson. Who copies who?&#128536;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Mathea, Ludmilla! She's beautiful. Not unlike my Minnie, a bag can be *"inspired" * by high end design with impunity.  It is an homage, not counterfeit.  Your Marthea doesn't claim to be a Mulberry any more than my Minnie purports to be a Hermes.
> 
> As for any who might take exception to this, the same argument can be made for faux fur or rhinestones.




I totally agree with you Fim. It's an homage! Not counterfeit.
Your Minnie is great. I have a croc vintage bag like your Minnie. It's not Hermes either , I found it at a flea market.
I love it as much as my vintage Kellys , and I am not afraid to say that the crafstmanship is as good as the famous maison.
I am going to take a pic....&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Here it is....
	

		
			
		

		
	



I don't know how old it is...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870924
> 
> I don't know how old it is...



^^  

She's gorgeous, Mariapia! Another cousin for Minnie? Or perhaps a half sister. Your bag appears to be the same vintage as Minnie. (circa 1960s)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks, Fim! IMO Mathea is even better than the original. She has more inner pockets and a crossbody strap. The leather is superb and the bag is well made. Don't want to speak about the price...  I like to think of it as an homage.
> 
> Oh my. Your new DB beauty tempted me to visit the homepage. *I'm definitely hopeless in love with the Florentine Satchel. * Can't stop looking at her. I think I MUST have one sooner or later.




Excellent taste as always, Ludmilla. Drop by the Dooney subforum here on tpf and you'll see many beautiful Florentine Satchels.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> She's gorgeous, Mariapia! Another cousin for Minnie? Or perhaps a half sister. Your bag appears to be the same vintage as Minnie. (circa 1960s)




Thank you Fim! I think It's from the 60´s too!
We are bag twins as some ladies say on TPF. &#128536;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The daughter of my cousin, she is 19, loves MK. She has a totally gold bag and a taupe Hamilton with rose gold hardware. Perhaps the young girls like MK because the bags are very bling and more or less affordable? And they are recognisable.




I didn't think of the bling factor. I tend to forget about the "shiny" ones since I rarely see them where I am. 
Clothes the same way, not too much of the more youthful lines in my local stores.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I didn't think of the bling factor. I tend to forget about the "shiny" ones since I rarely see them where I am.
> Clothes the same way, not too much of the more youthful lines in my local stores.




The owner of a bag shop here told me that she has a tote like the Selma in her own shop and the ladies don't want to hear of it because there is no MK logo on the bag.... 
The French branded one is a lot cheaper though....


----------



## LVk8

Mariapia said:


> Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870924
> 
> I don't know how old it is...



Gorgeous! 

Yay for Finally Friday!  It's been rainy and miserable in my area of the world.  Looking forward to sunnier skies this weekend


----------



## Tsundere

I can understand the MK craze, but it's just odd how it's become the majority. If I bought one, I think I'd only be sure to take off the name hang tag. :giggles:
I don't like purses that really scream the name a couple of times. If only MK made the perfect modestly-priced wallet I was looking for at an even better price...


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870924
> 
> I don't know how old it is...




Oh my lord she is insanely envy-worthy. 

I saw a recent Italian artisan-made bag that resembles a Birkin and I wondered if to go for it. It wouldnt make too big of a dent in my finances, but I worry about the regret. I don't want to feel like my genuinely inspired bag (read: not the Internet definition of an """""""inspired"""""" bag) is in bad taste. I know people over in the H forum have all sorts of mixed opinions on other designer B and K bags, but it's just.. I never really worried about this before?
I know also Bally had an H style bag wayyyy back then that I've admired. It's more of a crossbody, maybe I'll go with that? I just feel like theyre so iconic that getting a non-exotic homage to it is ... A gray zone. 

What do you guys think of it? I have wondered...

Like for example your gorgeous bag, Mariapia! Not everyone has the $$$$ for a croc B or K bag.! Most people on Earth don't, actually. Even if someone is a huge Hermès fan, there's a chance even they won't be able to splurge in (or perhaps justify) that huge price tag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla! I am sure the leather is so great that  even M cannot compete....
> I had better not go to the M forum now!
> Your Mathea is a bag I would have bought too If I had had the chance to visit Italy.
> It's a great Italian find!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;





Mariapia said:


> I had not seen this post before replying to you but I know now I was right. It looks better than the original.
> A long time ago I had bought a Navy blue bag in Greece. 10 years later, the Mulberry Roxanne came out....
> Directly inspired by the Greek design.
> It taught me a good lesson. Who copies who?&#128536;





Mariapia said:


> Here it is....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2870924
> 
> I don't know how old it is...



Mariapia, your vintage bag is sooo beautiful! Very very lovely.
Thanks for your compliments for Mathea. She is beyond proud now. And she likes your story of the Greek cousin. Do you still have this bag? I would love to see a picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent taste as always, Ludmilla. Drop by the Dooney subforum here on tpf and you'll see many beautiful Florentine Satchels.



Thank you, Fim.  I think I will go there... ohhhh I'm SO lost....


----------



## Tsundere

Okay I was nosy and took a peek on the MK site. The wallet I did like? $700... CRAP! 
I'm surprised with the amount of black jeans I liked. I'm a sucker for zipper pocket detailing.


----------



## LVk8

I'd say that there's a massive difference between a designer who maybe takes inspiration from Hermes than a manufacturer who produces Hermes knockoffs with a fake label and tries to pass them off as the real thing

Many designers are inspired by what's already out there.  If you take a peek in the handbag section of any department store (even Saks & Neiman Marcus) you'll find a variety of LV Alma-ish bags, Gucci Boston-ish bags, quilted Chanel-ish bags and even H & K-ish bags made by a variety of designers.  I think MK gets a lot of flack for designing purses that are super similar to other designers but you can even find people in the LV forum on TPF who think the new St. Germain is very similar to a Chanel flap  

Oh and my comment about it being a brave new world is more because it used to be that 9 out of 10 ladies on the street (all ages) were carrying Coach.  Today it's MK.  I'm sure in the next decade it will be another brand!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Mariapia!
> 
> I will get kicked out from tpf (or at least from the Mulberry forum) for posting this picture of Mathea:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love her though!



Nice! Don't worry--your "pickle green" mulberry has made you legend.  No one kicks out a legend so easily. 

Great bag, congrats.
----
Missed many bags others posted, sorry.
All have such character & timeless style. Makes me proud to know their owners, even a little on this forum. 
Enjoy them all.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Nice! Don't worry--your "pickle green" mulberry has made you legend.  No one kicks out a legend so easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Great bag, congrats.
> 
> ----
> 
> Missed many bags others posted, sorry.
> 
> All have such character & timeless style. Makes me proud to know their owners, even a little on this forum.
> 
> Enjoy them all.




Wow! Thanks, Remainsilly! Your kind words turned my head right into a tomato. I know from whom they are coming, and that makes them really precious. Thank you...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Fim! I think It's from the 60´s too!
> We are bag twins as some ladies say on TPF. &#128536;



We are indeed, Mariapia!


----------



## Tsundere

LVk8 said:


> I'd say that there's a massive difference between a designer who maybe takes inspiration from Hermes than a manufacturer who produces Hermes knockoffs with a fake label and tries to pass them off as the real thing
> 
> Many designers are inspired by what's already out there.  If you take a peek in the handbag section of any department store (even Saks & Neiman Marcus) you'll find a variety of LV Alma-ish bags, Gucci Boston-ish bags, quilted Chanel-ish bags and even H & K-ish bags made by a variety of designers.  I think MK gets a lot of flack for designing purses that are super similar to other designers but you can even find people in the LV forum on TPF who think the new St. Germain is very similar to a Chanel flap
> 
> Oh and my comment about it being a brave new world is more because it used to be that 9 out of 10 ladies on the street (all ages) were carrying Coach.  Today it's MK.  I'm sure in the next decade it will be another brand!


Oh I totally get that. It's just there feels like there's been a weird aura around bags that resemble the B or the K. 
I've done some searching and it seems to put me off. It's not the same with other brands for me (love LV, don't care much for inspired LV patterns, other brands quilted flap inspired bags, etc..), so I don't get why I feel this way. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/is-this-considered-a-knockoff-100356.html
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-birkin-bag-inspired-bag-580226.html
Longer thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/birkin-look-a-like-7052.html

I know designers will always copy one another, It's inevitable. I just feel like someone will pass me on the street and whack me in the face with their croc birkin if I carry a look-a-like hahahaha.


----------



## LVk8

LOL if I was carrying a purse worth five figures I don't think I'd use it for a  

....unless someone really crossed me!


----------



## Tsundere

I might...depending on if they had anything on their face that would scratch it. A purse is a great weapon!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mariapia, your vintage bag is sooo beautiful! Very very lovely.
> Thanks for your compliments for Mathea. She is beyond proud now. And she likes your story of the Greek cousin. Do you still have this bag? I would love to see a picture.




Unfortunately, Ludmilla, I don't have my Greek bag any more. I gave it to one of my friend's daughter a few years ago . She wanted a Roxanne and could not believe I had the original design If I  may say so... &#128536;
I think that most designers travel a lot and get inspired by what they see.....&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

LVk8 said:


> I'd say that there's a massive difference between a designer who maybe takes inspiration from Hermes than a manufacturer who produces Hermes knockoffs with a fake label and tries to pass them off as the real thing
> 
> Many designers are inspired by what's already out there.  If you take a peek in the handbag section of any department store (even Saks & Neiman Marcus) you'll find a variety of LV Alma-ish bags, Gucci Boston-ish bags, quilted Chanel-ish bags and even H & K-ish bags made by a variety of designers.  I think MK gets a lot of flack for designing purses that are super similar to other designers but you can even find people in the LV forum on TPF who think the new St. Germain is very similar to a Chanel flap
> 
> Oh and my comment about it being a brave new world is more because it used to be that 9 out of 10 ladies on the street (all ages) were carrying Coach.  Today it's MK.  I'm sure in the next decade it will be another brand!




Funny, LVk8... I was just about to write the same thing!
Add to the list a variety of Givenchy Antigonas....Alexander Wang Roccos.... Etc.
And I totally agree with the first lines of your post.. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> Oh I totally get that. It's just there feels like there's been a weird aura around bags that resemble the B or the K.
> 
> I've done some searching and it seems to put me off. It's not the same with other brands for me (love LV, don't care much for inspired LV patterns, other brands quilted flap inspired bags, etc..), so I don't get why I feel this way.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/is-this-considered-a-knockoff-100356.html
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/hermes-birkin-bag-inspired-bag-580226.html
> 
> Longer thread:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/hermes/birkin-look-a-like-7052.html
> 
> 
> 
> I know designers will always copy one another, It's inevitable. I just feel like someone will pass me on the street and whack me in the face with their croc birkin if I carry a look-a-like hahahaha.




I have never seen any lady carrying a croc Birkin, Tsundere.. &#128512;
I have had a look at the threads you mentioned in your post. 
I liked what some ladies wrote in the second one, they didn't seem to judge anyone who was looking for a H look alike though some of them had a real one.


----------



## Tsundere

I'm not sure anyone here would really notice what my bag was, but I would. 
We'll cross that bridge when the time comes, but I have had my eye on a chocolaty leathery Italian beauty for a while now.
It looks misshapen but I know a bag shaper, some stuffing, conditioning, and a sauna would help tremendously. 
If I could buy it now, I would.





The craftsmanship is just soooo


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> I'm not sure anyone here would really notice what my bag was, but I would.
> We'll cross that bridge when the time comes, but I have had my eye on a chocolaty leathery beauty for a while now.




You have a wonderful white quilted bag, Tsundere&#128521;.....
The chocolate leather beauty can wait.....&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> You have a wonderful white quilted bag, Tsundere&#128521;.....
> The chocolate leather beauty can wait.....&#128525;




Oh dear! I had not seen that bag! I love it! 
Who made it?


----------



## Tsundere

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I had not seen that bag! I love it!
> Who made it?



I love my white bag, of course! I've just never found a brown bag I fell head over heels for. :giggles:
It can wait as long as it takes hahahahah.

It's a Francesco Rogani. I love their quality.  Shame that they're far and few inbetween.


----------



## Mariapia

Tsundere said:


> I love my white bag, of course! I've just never found a brown bag I fell head over heels for. :giggles:
> 
> It can wait as long as it takes hahahahah.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Francesco Rogani. I love their quality.  Shame that they're far and few inbetween.




I just googled them, Tsundere. Unfortunately they don't have an online store....
"Your" bag is great. The leather looks wonderful. 
The Italian artisans are really the best!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tsundere said:


> I love my white bag, of course! I've just never found a brown bag I fell head over heels for. :giggles:
> It can wait as long as it takes hahahahah.
> 
> It's a Francesco Rogani. I love their quality.  Shame that they're far and few inbetween.



They are lovely, Tsundere. A blogger online bought this one when she was in Rome...


----------



## Murphy47

I could just stand and smell Italian bags all day. 
If I am having a bad week I will sometimes trek to the nearest Gucci and just breathe.......


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> They are lovely, Tsundere. A blogger online bought this one when she was in Rome...




Great bag! Wonderful colour as well. We should board a plane right now and all head to Rome!&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;


----------



## Murphy47

Rome is just heaven for bag lovers. 
And gloves. And shoes. And wallets. 
Possibly I might need Xanax for such and adventure. Lol.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I could just stand and smell Italian bags all day.
> If I am having a bad week I will sometimes trek to the nearest Gucci and just breathe.......



What a great potpourri that would be, Murphy47.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great bag! Wonderful colour as well. We should board a plane right now and all head to Rome!&#128515;&#128515;&#128515;



Who needs a plane, Mariapia? We're much safer window shopping at a distance!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Who needs a plane, Mariapia? We're much safer window shopping at a distance!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Thanks for these words of wisdom, Fim!&#128525;&#128077;


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> They are lovely, Tsundere. A blogger online bought this one when she was in Rome...



I vaguely remember this specific bag! Possibly the blog I asked someone to translate for me. 

Time to go to Rome, field trip!!!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Fimpagebag said:


> You most certainly will, Bonniekir! The quality of Massaccesi bags is undeniable. The only danger you'll be in (when you post a pic of your beautiful Massaccesi) is that you might  slip in the pool of drool as Pinch Purse Islanders salivate upon seeing your wonderful bag!
> 
> :welcome2:




Thanks for the warm wellcome!


Since my hands are not cooperating with my wishes, and thus only will write a little on a daily basis, I will sit at the local cafe, enjoying a cup of tea now and then..watching the busy life of the Island ! Cheers!


----------



## Fimpagebag

bonniekir said:


> Thanks for the warm wellcome!
> 
> 
> Since my hands are not cooperating with my wishes, and thus only will write a little on a daily basis, I will sit at the local cafe, enjoying a cup of tea now and then..watching the busy life of the Island ! Cheers!



Lovely to have you here, Bonniekir. *The Fishcake Bakery* is known (often infamously) for it's "high" tea. 

:tispy:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day to enjoy what we have while keeping a weather eye out for any great bag that may wash ashore. Just remember to approach with caution before you cast your net!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day to enjoy what we have while keeping a weather eye out for any great bag that may wash ashore. Just remember to approach with caution before you cast your net!




Today, Fim, I am enjoying my very slouchy, roomy and still lightweight green Diesel. 
I found it abroad and on sale 3 years ago. &#10084;&#65039;
The exchange rate was good ....at the time. &#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Today, Fim, I am enjoying my very slouchy, roomy and still lightweight green Diesel.
> I found it abroad and on sale 3 years ago. &#10084;&#65039;
> The exchange rate was good ....at the time. &#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872150



Love it! What a great neutral green and sooo smooshy....

(What can I say? Some people like to chuck babies' chins, I like to smoosh leather!)


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everybody, Ugly Jack is playing in the Dooney subforum at the moment. He is drooling over the bags there.... I went down the road to my cousin's pub to get decent WLAN for my iPad. Signorina Postina was very close to her first nip of air. But they have a young dog there, so my Le Pliage is with me - one of the 12 bags I will definitely keep.
Furthermore the Big Decluttering has started. My sister is here during the weekend she is going to take 2 of my bags with her. One is a nylon bag I have not used for ages. The other is very hard to let go. It is my beloved Brunello from Picard. I posted her a while ago. I love her to pieces, esp. the leather. But she is too heavy.  At least I know she will be in good hands and I can see and stroke her now and then.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! What a great neutral green and sooo smooshy....
> 
> 
> 
> (What can I say? Some people like to chuck babies' chins, I like to smoosh leather!)




Smoochy leather is my favourite though I am thinking of buying a base shaper for some of my bags..... so they don't look too big when I fill them to the brim.....&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today, Fim, I am enjoying my very slouchy, roomy and still lightweight green Diesel.
> I found it abroad and on sale 3 years ago. &#10084;&#65039;
> The exchange rate was good ....at the time. &#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872150




Beautiful Mariapia! You have so many nice bags!! Love them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! What a great neutral green and sooo smooshy....
> 
> 
> 
> (What can I say? Some people like to chuck babies' chins, I like to smoosh leather!)




&#128514; I'm the same with smoosh leather!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody, Ugly Jack is playing in the Dooney subforum at the moment. He is drooling over the bags there.... I went down the road to my cousin's pub to get decent WLAN for my iPad. Signorina Postina was very close to her first nip of air. But they have a young dog there, so my Le Pliage is with me - one of the 12 bags I will definitely keep.
> Furthermore the Big Decluttering has started. My sister is here during the weekend she is going to take 2 of my bags with her. One is a nylon bag I have not used for ages. The other is very hard to let go. It is my beloved Brunello from Picard. I posted her a while ago. I love her to pieces, esp. the leather. But she is too heavy.  At least I know she will be in good hands and I can see and stroke her now and then.




Your sister is very lucky, Ludmilla! &#128512;She will be delighted. 
As for DB.... I spent some time there too. Those bags are gorgeous.
I should not look at all the premier and contemporary sub forums.
There are so many lovely bags in all brands..&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful Mariapia! You have so many nice bags!! Love them.




You have marvellous bags too, Ludmilla!
On TPF all ladies have good taste!&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You have marvellous bags too, Ludmilla!
> On TPF all ladies have good taste!&#128521;




Thank you, Mariapia! And you are so right about the subforums. Ugly Jack finds always something new there for his wishlist... I think, the little bugger is quite sure that he will get a DB for my birthday in July. &#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia! And you are so right about the subforums. Ugly Jack finds always something new there for his wishlist... I think, the little bugger is quite sure that he will get a DB for my birthday in July. &#128563;




Are you going to order it from the US, Ludmilla?
Every time I tried to buy something from America, the French VAT ( 20%)I would have to pay +customs duties+ shipping were enough to deter me from buying.....
Try to get some information from your country's Customs .
Unless there is a European DB site of course.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Smoochy leather is my favourite though I am thinking of buying a base shaper for some of my bags..... so they don't look too big when I fill them to the brim.....&#128521;




Base shapers are great!!! I have one in each LV. 
For my regular bags and totes I measure the bottom and have hubbie cut me a piece of heavyweight cardboard. Simple and inexpensive.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody, Ugly Jack is playing in the Dooney subforum at the moment. He is drooling over the bags there.... I went down the road to my cousin's pub to get decent WLAN for my iPad. Signorina Postina was very close to her first nip of air. But they have a young dog there, so my Le Pliage is with me - one of the 12 bags I will definitely keep.
> Furthermore the Big Decluttering has started. My sister is here during the weekend she is going to take 2 of my bags with her. One is a nylon bag I have not used for ages. The other is very hard to let go. It is my beloved Brunello from Picard. I posted her a while ago. I love her to pieces, esp. the leather. But she is too heavy.  At least I know she will be in good hands and I can see and stroke her now and then.



   Good for you, Ludmilla! Downsizing can be alternately exhilarating and gut wrenching.  

 As for a potential Dooney in your future, I feel compelled to mention that a large Florentine Satchel is considered a somewhat heavy bag, weighing over three pounds.  

(Just be grateful you're not in the USA today. Dooney and Bourke will be on QVC today with many of their most popular bags as well as their latest additions. I think I'm going to have to hide the remote!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> &#128514; I'm the same with smoosh leather!



It is irresistible, Ludmilla! But perversely, I prefer more structured bags myself. I think it's purely psychological. I have it in my mind that big beautiful smooshy bags hurt my wonky shoulder more than structured bags. (undoubtedly because I'd always overloaded my less structured bags.)

Duh!    

With that being said, here's the bag I'm wearing today. My Calvin Klein Saffiano Medium Sized Tote & its Signature Accessory...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Are you going to order it from the US, Ludmilla?
> Every time I tried to buy something from America, the French VAT ( 20%)I would have to pay +customs duties+ shipping were enough to deter me from buying.....
> Try to get some information from your country's Customs .
> Unless there is a European DB site of course.







Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla! Downsizing can be alternately exhilarating and gut wrenching.
> 
> 
> 
> As for a potential Dooney in your future, I feel compelled to mention that a large Florentine Satchel is considered a somewhat heavy bag, weighing over three pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> (Just be grateful you're not in the USA today. Dooney and Bourke will be on QVC today with many of their most popular bags as well as their latest additions. I think I'm going to have to hide the remote!)




No, there is no European Site to order from DB &#128513;. So there will be VAT and shipping fees... That makes the already expansive bag a "tad" bit more expensive. I haven't decided... I have to do a lot of research before I pull the trigger. But I must confess it would be still in my "comfort zone" &#128521; And birthday is in July, so a loooong time to reflect and save the money.

Thanks very much for your mention about the weight of the large Florentine, Fim! That's very kind. I read this already on the subforum... I saw some fotos, too, and the large version seems too big for me. I would go  with the small version. Mini would be too small. Every suggestions are very wellcome! &#9786;&#65039;

QVC is no danger in Germany. They sell here only weird stuff in my opinion...but I would be in great danger. Impulsive buyer I am.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It is irresistible, Ludmilla! But perversely, I prefer more structured bags myself. I think it's purely psychological. I have it in my mind that big beautiful smooshy bags hurt my wonky shoulder more than structured bags. (undoubtedly because I'd always overloaded my less structured bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said, here's the bag I'm wearing today. My Calvin Klein Saffiano Medium Sized Tote & its Signature Accessory...




So nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Base shapers are great!!! I have one in each LV.
> For my regular bags and totes I measure the bottom and have hubbie cut me a piece of heavyweight cardboard. Simple and inexpensive.



I do the same thing with the leather scraps from my DH's leatherwork. I shape the leather to the bottoms of my bags and have quite a few that are interchangeable from bag to bag.


----------



## Tsundere

Fimpagebag said:


> It is irresistible, Ludmilla! But perversely, I prefer more structured bags myself. I think it's purely psychological. I have it in my mind that big beautiful smooshy bags hurt my wonky shoulder more than structured bags. (undoubtedly because I'd always overloaded my less structured bags.)
> 
> Duh!
> 
> With that being said, here's the bag I'm wearing today. My Calvin Klein Saffiano Medium Sized Tote & its Signature Accessory...




Wow this bag is lovely!!! I've never seen any of the CK Saffiano in person. ; ~ ;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As for a potential Dooney in your future, I feel compelled to mention that a large Florentine Satchel is considered a somewhat heavy bag, weighing over three pounds.




Haha. Ugly Jack is going to be very displeased and very disappointed. I finally found the weight of all sizes of the bag on the side of a retailer. Pfuuuuu. Much to heavy. The Medium (large) is 3.4 lbs and the Small (medium) is still 2.6 lbs. I must be realistic on this. I have bags with this weight and I don't use them because of this. The Mini (small) would be 1.5 lbs. But this bag is really mini. I fear this means no Florentine for me. But well, I have other bags to play with.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Ugly Jack is going to be very displeased and very disappointed. I finally found the weight of all sizes of the bag on the side of a retailer. Pfuuuuu. Much to heavy. The Medium (large) is 3.4 lbs and the Small (medium) is still 2.6 lbs. I must be realistic on this. I have bags with this weight and I don't use them because of this. The Mini (small) would be 1.5 lbs. But this bag is really mini. I fear this means no Florentine for me. But well, I have other bags to play with.



I feel your pain, Ludmilla. As much as I drool when I see the Dooney Florentine Satchels, I know they're way too heavy for me as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel your pain, Ludmilla. As much as I drool when I see the Dooney Florentine Satchels, I know they're way too heavy for me as well.




Thanks, Fim. Poor Jack is heartbroken.  At least we are not alone in this! But why do they produce so heavy bags? I know a lot of people with neck/shoulder/back problems. Yes, thick leather is nicer than thin leather, but isn't the purpose of a bag to be carried around? Thanks again for your consolation. It really helps!


----------



## Tuuli35

wrong thread


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tuuli35 said:


> wrong thread




Oooh a drive by!   

Gorgeous bag, Tuuli!     

(Marc Jacobs?)


----------



## Tuuli35

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh a drive by! Gorgeous bag Tuuli! Marc Jacobs?




Yes it is. 
Wrong as I was supposedly posting it to "shop in your closet" thread


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tuuli35 said:


> Yes it is.
> Wrong as I was supposedly posting it to "shop in your closet" thread



Great! I'm headed there right now...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> wrong thread




Thanks for this beautiful mistake!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh a drive by!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag, Tuuli!
> 
> 
> 
> (Marc Jacobs?)




I recognized Marc Jacobs straight away too, Fim ! That means Pinch Purse Islanders are learned people!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Tuuli35 said:


> Yes it is.
> Wrong as I was supposedly posting it to "shop in your closet" thread




It's a lovely bag, Tuuli!m&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks, Fim. Poor Jack is heartbroken.  At least we are not alone in this! But why do they produce so heavy bags? I know a lot of people with neck/shoulder/back problems. Yes, thick leather is nicer than thin leather, but isn't the purpose of a bag to be carried around? Thanks again for your consolation. It really helps!




I agree Ludmilla! I like the Florentine Satchel too but I know It's much too heavy for me.....
Gérard Darel has something which looks like it. I'll try to find out the name of the model....&#128536;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It is irresistible, Ludmilla! But perversely, I prefer more structured bags myself. I think it's purely psychological. I have it in my mind that big beautiful smooshy bags hurt my wonky shoulder more than structured bags. (undoubtedly because I'd always overloaded my less structured bags.)
> 
> 
> 
> Duh!
> 
> 
> 
> With that being said, here's the bag I'm wearing today. My Calvin Klein Saffiano Medium Sized Tote & its Signature Accessory...




Beautiful CK , Fim! Saffiano is supposed to be a very durable leather! 
And as you like structured bags saffiano is perfect!
Great colour too!&#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I agree Ludmilla! I like the Florentine Satchel too but I know It's much too heavy for me.....
> Gérard Darel has something which looks like it. I'll try to find out the name of the model....&#128536;




Thanks so much, Mariapia! That's really sweet! I'm curious what you will find... &#128536;


----------



## misskris03

Love all of your inspired bags & the mj baroque flap. What a beautiful blue. 

Fim-- I've read that the saffiano wears really well. Is it heavy?


----------



## misskris03

I forgot to post the last time I rotated bags. I have no idea if this bag was inspired by another model. It is a Jil sander bag. It's second hand. It is a nice size but the back scrunches up where the handles attach when you carry it and the side snaps for adjustment snap apart even when im not carrying a heavy load. Maybe that's why the original owner felt the need to part company with it 

It's got its flaws, but so do I. Sorry for the washed out pic.


----------



## Tsundere

3 lb bag?! Dang 
Now I'm tempted to weigh my bags on my dinky kitchen scale. It weighs up to 4.4lb I believe. :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks so much, Mariapia! That's really sweet! I'm curious what you will find... &#128536;




I have found it. It's the Gérard Darel 24h Saint Germain Blossom.
You can see it at

www.sacastar.com


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I forgot to post the last time I rotated bags. I have no idea if this bag was inspired by another model. It is a Jil sander bag. It's second hand. It is a nice size but the back scrunches up where the handles attach when you carry it and the side snaps for adjustment snap apart even when im not carrying a heavy load. Maybe that's why the original owner felt the need to part company with it
> 
> It's got its flaws, but so do I. Sorry for the washed out pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872493




I love your bag, misskris! You can't go wrong with Jil Sander!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Love all of your inspired bags & the mj baroque flap. What a beautiful blue.
> 
> Fim-- I've read that the saffiano wears really well. Is it heavy?



I love Saffiano leather, Misskris. It wears beautifully and (at least to me) doesn't feel any heavier than my other leather bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I forgot to post the last time I rotated bags. I have no idea if this bag was inspired by another model. It is a Jil sander bag. It's second hand. It is a nice size but the back scrunches up where the handles attach when you carry it and the side snaps for adjustment snap apart even when im not carrying a heavy load. Maybe that's why the original owner felt the need to part company with it
> 
> It's got its flaws, but so do I. Sorry for the washed out pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872493



Your Jil Sander bag is very attractive, Misskris. I wouldn't worry about the side snaps coming undone. I'd rather have a bag that can accomodate my things rather than stubbornly refuses to give me an inch!


----------



## Tuuli35

Fimpagebag said:


> Great! I'm headed there right now...







Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for this beautiful mistake!






Mariapia said:


> I recognized Marc Jacobs straight away too, Fim ! That means Pinch Purse Islanders are learned people!&#128512;






Mariapia said:


> It's a lovely bag, Tuuli!m&#128077;&#128077;




Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I forgot to post the last time I rotated bags. I have no idea if this bag was inspired by another model. It is a Jil sander bag. It's second hand. It is a nice size but the back scrunches up where the handles attach when you carry it and the side snaps for adjustment snap apart even when im not carrying a heavy load. Maybe that's why the original owner felt the need to part company with it
> 
> It's got its flaws, but so do I. Sorry for the washed out pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2872493




I like your bag. Brown bags are my favorites... And believe me, none of my bags are perfect. Each of them has its flaws and therefore its own personality.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have found it. It's the Gérard Darel 24h Saint Germain Blossom.
> You can see it at
> 
> www.sacastar.com




Thank you so much! This is a very nice alternative... Ok. I think I should stop looking for bags. At least for today. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I recognized Marc Jacobs straight away too, Fim ! That means Pinch Purse Islanders are learned people!&#65533;&#65533;



Indeed, Mariapia. We Pinch Purse Islanders put the sav(e) in  savvy!

:giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I do the same thing with the leather scraps from my DH's leatherwork. I shape the leather to the bottoms of my bags and have quite a few that are interchangeable from bag to bag.




Even better!!! Wish I had access to leather like that. My local leather guy just said "Huh?".


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I love Saffiano leather, Misskris. It wears beautifully and (at least to me) doesn't feel any heavier than my other leather bags.




Thanks for the info. Now I have something else to lust after


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I like your bag. Brown bags are my favorites... And believe me, none of my bags are perfect. Each of them has its flaws and therefore its own personality.




Thanks ludmilla


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I love your bag, misskris! You can't go wrong with Jil Sander!&#128525;







Fimpagebag said:


> Your Jil Sander bag is very attractive, Misskris. I wouldn't worry about the side snaps coming undone. I'd rather have a bag that can accomodate my things rather than stubbornly refuses to give me an inch!




Thanks guys! Fim. You're so right that there are far more annoying bag issues than wonky snaps.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much! This is a very nice alternative... Ok. I think I should stop looking for bags. At least for today. &#128521;




Hello Ludmilla! There are a few DB on ebay.fr. I don't know how to post links to the bags.... &#128532;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your Jil Sander bag is very attractive, Misskris. I wouldn't worry about the side snaps coming undone. I'd rather have a bag that can accomodate my things rather than stubbornly refuses to give me an inch!




I totally agree with this, Fim. I carry so many things in my bags that expandable sides are a must!&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Sunday Drive* on PPI. With no bag to buy and currently content, I find myself looking at my bags as I would inkblots during a Rorschach test. What do I see when I look at my various bags? What clues to my personality do they reveal? Are they simply acquisitions or keepers of some innermost flame?

Just some meandering thoughts  on a Sunday drive....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello Ludmilla! There are a few DB on ebay.fr. I don't know how to post links to the bags.... &#128532;




Thank you so much! I will take a look at them tomorrow. After 2 days of bag research I gave myself a "Research Ban" today. &#128517;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Sunday Drive* on PPI. With no bag to buy and currently content, I find myself looking at my bags as I would inkblots during a Rorschach test. What do I see when I look at my various bags? What clues to my personality do they reveal? Are they simply acquisitions or keepers of some innermost flame?
> 
> Just some meandering thoughts  on a Sunday drive....



Back again as "Sigmund" Fim with an answer for my previous thoughts.  My bags do fan  my innermost flame. They are my Edith Piaf, my Leslie Caron, my Lauren Bacall. With them I am a chanteuse, a gamine, one tough dame.


----------



## Ludmilla

That a good question. I think the number of my bags shows clearly that I'm a hopeless hoarder. And the many bags that do not work very well for me show that I could be impulsive and thoughtless. Therefore some might say my bags show that I don't get my priorities right. The old bags show that I'm sentimental because I can not let them go easily. The battered bags with scratches and stains show that I'm a careless fidget, often in a rush. Some of my bags might show that I might have taste. My favorite bags show that I'm a practical person, that I like classic style with a little quirk. I also like well made things, craftsmenship. 

But these are just some quick guesses about my bags and myself.


----------



## Ludmilla

I like your Freud thoughts, Fim. Hm. I guess this is true for many. Bags make us look put together. A nice bag always elevates a whole outfit. And when you look nice you feel nice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That a good question. I think the number of my bags shows clearly that I'm a hopeless hoarder. And the many bags that do not work very well for me show that I could be impulsive and thoughtless. Therefore some might say my bags show that I don't get my priorities right. The old bags show that I'm sentimental because I can not let them go easily. The battered bags with scratches and stains show that I'm a careless fidget, often in a rush. Some of my bags might show that I might have taste. My favorite bags show that I'm a practical person, that I like classic style with a little quirk. I also like well made things, craftsmenship.
> 
> But these are just some quick guesses about my bags and myself.



What a thoughtful and very impressive analysis, Ludmilla! I know I tend to anamorphize my bags, thinking of them as actual personalities and emotionally investing in them as a result.


----------



## Mariapia

My collection is made of many different brands and styles, probably showing that I have no prejudice and that I can adjust to lots of situations or backgrounds.

The size of my bags ( most are big and roomy) shows how insecure I am.  For example, I cannot leave home without my  big cosmetics case : If I break one leg and am taken into hospital, my make up will be close... See how superficial I am...

As for their number.... I know that If I feel low ...  one of the simplest ways to feel better is to get a new bag,  ( like a little girl who takes comfort in the chocolate or candy her parents give her when she hurts herself ), put all my essentiels in it and take it out as If it were an intimate companion.. 
I don't know if Sigmund would have had the same analyzis but I think I am pretty close....


----------



## Ludmilla

Don't be hard to yourself, Mariapia. I think your big bags show the size of your heart!


----------



## Ludmilla

&#128536;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My collection is made of many different brands and styles, probably showing that I have no prejudice and that I can adjust to lots of situations or backgrounds.
> 
> The size of my bags ( most are big and roomy) shows how insecure I am.  For example, I cannot leave home without my  big cosmetics case : If I break one leg and am taken into hospital, my make up will be close... See how superficial I am...
> 
> As for their number.... I know that If I feel low ...  one of the simplest ways to feel better is to get a new bag,  ( like a little girl who takes comfort in the chocolate or candy her parents give her when she hurts herself ), put all my essentiels in it and take it out as If it were an intimate companion..
> I don't know if Sigmund would have had the same analyzis but I think I am pretty close....



As always, it is in the eye of the beholder, Mariapia. From my view, your bags reflect a delightfully unbiased, practicable yet stylish  joie de vivre.


----------



## Murphy47

So true. 
But I have yet to come across a bag I found too ugly to buy &#128516;
Probably why I am on a ban.


----------



## LVk8

My mom also loves bags (2 are Mom hand-me-downs) so I'm sure Freud would have something to say about that! :lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> So true.
> But I have yet to come across a bag I found too ugly to buy &#128516;
> Probably why I am on a ban.



I know what you mean, Murphy47. It's hard not to succumb to "ugly puppy syndrome" when it comes to bags.

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> My mom also loves bags (2 are Mom hand-me-downs) so I'm sure Freud would have something to say about that! :lolots:



Given your excellent taste in bags, LVK8 (and by extension your Mom's) Freud would probably ask both of you out on a date!


----------



## LVk8

Dad & DH would be so mad! :boxing:


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> My mom also loves bags (2 are Mom hand-me-downs) so I'm sure Freud would have something to say about that! :lolots:




Haha. Same here! I have some Mom Hand-me-downs. And Mom likes to borrow now and then from my bags. It's all in the DNA.


----------



## Murphy47

My mom doesn't have bag lust. She uses one bag till it starts to wear them gets a different one. 
My daughters like LOOKING at bags but neither carries a purse very often. 
My gma carried two bags ever; one for winter, one for summer. 
So I can't decide if I am a mutant or adopted. JK. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Don't be hard to yourself, Mariapia. I think your big bags show the size of your heart!




Thank you, Ludmilla&#128512; But.... I mustn't be the only one with a big heart. &#128536;
I have noticed that all Pinch Purse  Islanders, including you...&#128536;, wear big bags too!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My mom doesn't have bag lust. She uses one bag till it starts to wear them gets a different one.
> My daughters like LOOKING at bags but neither carries a purse very often.
> My gma carried two bags ever; one for winter, one for summer.
> So I can't decide if I am a mutant or adopted. JK. Lol.




My mom is not into bags either.....
My grandmothers weren't , neither were my aunts .
Yet.... Two of my nieces have huge collections. They are even worse than me&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, it is in the eye of the beholder, Mariapia. From my view, your bags reflect a delightfully unbiased, practicable yet stylish  joie de vivre.




Oh that's so nice of you to say, Fim.&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh that's so nice of you to say, Fim.&#128525;



I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't true, Mariapia.   

Also, I think we have to admit that we Pinch Purse Islanders are all (at times) far too hard on ourselves when it comes to our bags.  

In fact, when compared to other vices, our bags are very much "the lesser" of quite a few evils. They are calorie free, behave well in public, and (most importantly) hide a multitude of our various sins.  

So let us all raise a guilt free glass this Sunday and drink to our lovely bags and the joy they bring us!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I wouldn't have said it if it wasn't true, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I think we have to admit that we Pinch Purse Islanders are all (at times) far too hard on ourselves when it comes to our bags.
> 
> 
> 
> In fact, when compared to other vices, our bags are very much "the lesser" of quite a few evils. They are calorie free, behave well in public, and (most importantly) hide a multitude of our various sins.
> 
> 
> 
> So let us all raise a guilt free glass this Sunday and drink to our lovely bags and the joy they bring us!




Cheers!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ludmilla

Alla salute!! &#127863;


----------



## Murphy47

Slainte!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Just posted those pictures on another thread...

Saturday grocery shopping with one of my GGLs:







I told you once, that I do have some sentimental connections with those bags. This one is my first. I fell in love with those bags during university. One of my very best friends who was so not into handbags at that time saw them, too, and was like me over the moon. Those bags are expensive, especially for students, so we were not able to get those bags at that time. They were still an insider tip then. My friend graduated way before me, because she ended her pharmacy studies. With her first ever earned money she went straight into the next shop and bought us two GGLs. Hers looks slightly different. I love this bag very much. My friend said, it is well earned and not a gift, because I motivated her so much, not to break up the studies and I was always there to encourage her, when she failed an exam, and I cooked for her during the really hard times. It's one of the bags, that will not go during the Big Decluttering. 

And then I was out at the pub of my cousin with my Le Pliage:











Also one of my keepers!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla, your GGL has such a wonderful and sentimental story, I imagine you and your friend at the time, dreaming about those lovely GGLs and finally getting one. Really great !&#10084;&#65039;
Your Le Pliage is lovely too. I like those nylon bags, so comfortable and care free and yet so elegant!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, your GGL has such a wonderful and sentimental story, I imagine you and your friend at the time, dreaming about those lovely GGLs and finally getting one. Really great !&#10084;&#65039;
> Your Le Pliage is lovely too. I like those nylon bags, so comfortable and care free and yet so elegant!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;




OMG, I forgot the charm! It's very very cute!&#128155;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just posted those pictures on another thread...
> 
> Saturday grocery shopping with one of my GGLs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told you once, that I do have some sentimental connections with those bags. This one is my first. I fell in love with those bags during university. One of my very best friends who was so not into handbags at that time saw them, too, and was like me over the moon. Those bags are expensive, especially for students, so we were not able to get those bags at that time. They were still an insider tip then. My friend graduated way before me, because she ended her pharmacy studies. With her first ever earned money she went straight into the next shop and bought us two GGLs. Hers looks slightly different. I love this bag very much. My friend said, it is well earned and not a gift, because I motivated her so much, not to break up the studies and I was always there to encourage her, when she failed an exam, and I cooked for her during the really hard times. It's one of the bags, that will not go during the Big Decluttering.
> 
> And then I was out at the pub of my cousin with my Le Pliage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also one of my keepers!



Absolutely keepers, Ludmilla! Thanks so much for sharing...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Miscue Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. In life, with rare exception, we all make mistakes.  

Mine was a few years ago when I'd finally attained my HG. A Louis Vuitton Indian Rose vernis Alma PM . It was beyond gorgeous, a dream come true. 

Just one problem. I had to force myself to actually carry the bag. The color (though gorgeous) just wasn't me. And I lived in terror of color transfer or a wayward scratch marring her perfection. 

Eventually I realized my mistake. I was able to sell my still pristine bag for only a bit less than what I'd paid.  

Lesson learned. Any subsequent missteps I've made have all cost much less and have been easily donatable. :okay:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Miscue Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. In life, with rare exception, we all make mistakes.
> 
> Mine was a few years ago when I'd finally attained my HG. A Louis Vuitton Indian Rose vernis Alma PM . It was beyond gorgeous, a dream come true.
> 
> Just one problem. I had to force myself to actually carry the bag. The color (though gorgeous) just wasn't me. And I lived in terror of color transfer or a wayward scratch marring her perfection.
> 
> Eventually I realized my mistake. I was able to sell my still pristine bag for only a bit less than what I'd paid.
> 
> Lesson learned. Any subsequent missteps I've made have all cost much less and have been easily donatable. :okay:




I have been there too, Fim. 
With Jeanne.... 
I don't know why I absolutely wanted her at the time.
I had been looking for her for years , maybe because she had to be part of my collection or because I was going through hard times and I had something to look forward to.
I thought I would carry her from time to time, but like you, I was scared of colour transfer or scratches.
On the other hand, there was nowhere I could take her to. 
After my experience  with the Goat Man, I decided to keep her. I am happy to have her now, no doubt about it....
Maybe one day, I will take her out, after all she is just a bag... &#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have been there too, Fim.
> With Jeanne....
> I don't know why I absolutely wanted her at the time.
> I had been looking for her for years , maybe because she had to be part of my collection or because I was going through hard times and I had something to look forward to.
> I thought I would carry her from time to time, but like you, I was scared of colour transfer or scratches.
> On the other hand, there was nowhere I could take her to.
> After my experience  with the Goat Man, I decided to keep her. I am happy to have her now, no doubt about it....
> Maybe one day, I will take her out, after all she is just a bag... &#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56841;



Oh she is more than a bag, Mariapia. Her color, quality, and timeless pedigree will stand you in good stead throughout all the years to come. More importantly, you have an emotional connection with Jeanne that I never had with my former Alma. It's the difference between love and infatuation, n'est ce pas?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh she is more than a bag, Mariapia. Her color, quality, and timeless pedigree will stand you in good stead throughout all the years to come. More importantly, you have an emotional connection with Jeanne that I never had with my former Alma. It's the difference between love and infatuation, n'est ce pas?




You're right about the emotional connection, Fim.&#128512;
Your Alma was a great bag too. If it had been in mono canvas and in a larger size, do you think you would have kept her?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You're right about the emotional connection, Fim.&#128512;
> Your Alma was a great bag too. If it had been in mono canvas and in a larger size, do you think you would have kept her?



I don't think so, Mariapia. I came to realize that an iconic bag was not for me. I am far too much of an egoist to wear a bag that would overshadow my outre personality.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't think so, Mariapia. I came to realize that an iconic bag was not for me. I am far too much of an egoist to wear a bag that would overshadow my outre personality.




I understand, Fim. But I am sure no bags, whether iconic or not,  can overshadow your personality. 
I remember that evening I had to spend with my colleagues. They had always seen me in jeans and sneakers at work. On that night, I decided to have fun. I put on a pink suit ....( Chanel style)which I had bought from Benetton, a pair of black high heels and chose a small black quilted bag which I never used.
When I arrived at the restaurant....someone exclaimed " We were sure you were going to surprise us with this kind of outfit....."
Doesn't it mean, Fim, that no clothes or bags can overshadow what we are.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I understand, Fim. But I am sure no bags, whether iconic or not,  can overshadow your personality.
> I remember that evening I had to spend with my colleagues. They had always seen me in jeans and sneakers at work. On that night, I decided to have fun. I put on a pink suit ....( Chanel style)which I had bought from Benetton, a pair of black high heels and chose a small black quilted bag which I never used.
> When I arrived at the restaurant....someone exclaimed " We were sure you were going to surprise us with this kind of outfit....."
> Doesn't it mean, Fim, that no clothes or bags can overshadow what we are.....



You are right of course, Mariapia. But the greatest kick I get is when someone automatically equates any bag I wear as "Fim's" bag. No matter that I am more than willing to tell them the actual designer. If they should see one like it either IRL or online, their response is always the same. "That's just like _Fim's_ bag!"

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are right of course, Mariapia. But the greatest kick I get is when someone automatically equates any bag I wear as "Fim's" bag. No matter that I am more than willing to tell them the actual designer. If they should see one like it either IRL or online, their response is always the same. "That's just like _Fim's_ bag!"
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




That's nice, Fim! &#128512;&#128512;
It's true that people who are very close to us, whether friends or family, perfectly know what kind of bags or clothes we wear and like. But, strangely enough.... they can make mistakes when offering us a bag or ...a sweater&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That's nice, Fim! &#128512;&#128512;
> It's true that people who are very close to us, whether friends or family, perfectly know what kind of bags or clothes we wear and like. But, strangely enough.... they can make mistakes when offering us a bag or ...a sweater&#128521;



Don't I know it! Some of the worst abominations are the ones from our nearest and dearest! 

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't I know it! Some of the worst abominations are the ones from our nearest and dearest!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Absolutely true! &#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, your GGL has such a wonderful and sentimental story, I imagine you and your friend at the time, dreaming about those lovely GGLs and finally getting one. Really great !&#10084;&#65039;
> Your Le Pliage is lovely too. I like those nylon bags, so comfortable and care free and yet so elegant!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;





Mariapia said:


> OMG, I forgot the charm! It's very very cute!&#128155;





Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely keepers, Ludmilla! Thanks so much for sharing...





Thanks for your nice comments!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I understand, Fim. But I am sure no bags, whether iconic or not,  can overshadow your personality.
> I remember that evening I had to spend with my colleagues. They had always seen me in jeans and sneakers at work. On that night, I decided to have fun. I put on a pink suit ....( Chanel style)which I had bought from Benetton, a pair of black high heels and chose a small black quilted bag which I never used.
> When I arrived at the restaurant....someone exclaimed " We were sure you were going to surprise us with this kind of outfit....."
> Doesn't it mean, Fim, that *no clothes or bags can overshadow what we are*.....



Exactly! I think, they outline what we are.  Our personality shines always through. And I think, even if we wear an iconic bag with a lot of famous testimonials, our personality influences the bag. We wear it in our own personal way.
I like your story very much, Mariapia. I can see you in your pink suit.  Dressing up could be real fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Miscue Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. In life, with rare exception, we all make mistakes.
> 
> Mine was a few years ago when I'd finally attained my HG. A Louis Vuitton Indian Rose vernis Alma PM . It was beyond gorgeous, a dream come true.
> 
> Just one problem. I had to force myself to actually carry the bag. The color (though gorgeous) just wasn't me. And I lived in terror of color transfer or a wayward scratch marring her perfection.
> 
> Eventually I realized my mistake. I was able to sell my still pristine bag for only a bit less than what I'd paid.
> 
> Lesson learned. Any subsequent missteps I've made have all cost much less and have been easily donatable. :okay:



Perhaps you and your HG weren't ment to be (although this hurts). But it is very difficult for an HG to work out. It is like a movie star (or the boy from the other class). We dream and fantasise and romance about them and make them up to something very perfect. But in the end it is just a bag. With all its flaws. And when the rose-coloured glasses are gone we realise that we can't get along with each other. 
I think, we find our HG bag without realising it. Or a long owned bag turns out to be the HG. We should ask ourselves what is an HG. A bag we like to look at or a bag we like to use? A trustworthy companion or a fancy thing?
Ok. Philosophy over.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Ticked off" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. A day to vent, rage, and rail against whatever ails you.

I, for one, am sick to death of *Winter.* 

I'm tired of looking like Nanook of the North every time I leave the house with my lovely bags getting short shrift by not being put in a position to look their best. Quite frankly, the only fashion statement that works with a parka, fur trimmed boots and huge insulated mitts is a dogsled!

Mush!   :doggie: :doggie: :doggie:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Ticked off" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. A day to vent, rage, and rail against whatever ails you.
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, am sick to death of *Winter.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm tired of looking like Nanook of the North every time I leave the house with my lovely bags getting short shrift by not being put in a position to look their best. Quite frankly, the only fashion statement that works with a parka, fur trimmed boots and huge insulated mitts is a dogsled!
> 
> 
> 
> Mush!   :doggie: :doggie: :doggie:




I am tired of winter too, Fim. Though it is not as cold as in NE New York, I am freezing... 
I know that the US is going to experience a snowstorm, stay indoors Fim, If you can...If you have to drive, be careful....&#128559;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Ticked off" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. A day to vent, rage, and rail against whatever ails you.
> 
> I, for one, am sick to death of *Winter.*
> 
> I'm tired of looking like Nanook of the North every time I leave the house with my lovely bags getting short shrift by not being put in a position to look their best. Quite frankly, the only fashion statement that works with a parka, fur trimmed boots and huge insulated mitts is a dogsled!
> 
> Mush!



I hope you are well and save in the blizzard!!! 

For my part I'm raging against pain today. Headache, backache, stabbing and jabbing, pinching and throbbing.... grrrrr.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you are well and save in the blizzard!!!
> 
> For my part I'm raging against pain today. Headache, backache, stabbing and jabbing, pinching and throbbing.... grrrrr.




These are winter pains, Ludmilla! Lots of humidity everywhere.
We have to be patient and wait for spring....Two more months to go... &#128520;


----------



## remainsilly

Hmmm...
I'll rage against the dog barking. @ nothing.
Yesterday, I awoke to enthusiastic barking about --nothing. Well, the food dish was empty. Otherwise, nothing.
Last night, I awoke in the wee hours to growling & low barks. Did he have to pee? Was there a break-in? Nope, nothing. 

Either he's having nightmares or senses something I don't.
Still, I miss my sleep & hope he sorts it out soon.


----------



## LVk8

I'm ticked off at my body not functioning properly.  I am upset that the word "gastroenterology" is presently in my vocabulary bc I'm a full 20 years younger than most people who have to put those sort of doctors into their checkup rotation
 

But my purses are pretty!  And it's 60 degrees and not 2ft of snow where I live &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> I'll rage against the dog barking. @ nothing.
> 
> Yesterday, I awoke to enthusiastic barking about --nothing. Well, the food dish was empty. Otherwise, nothing.
> 
> Last night, I awoke in the wee hours to growling & low barks. Did he have to pee? Was there a break-in? Nope, nothing.
> 
> 
> 
> Either he's having nightmares or senses something I don't.
> 
> Still, I miss my sleep & hope he sorts it out soon.




My dog acted the same, remainsilly.... I miss my sleep too!&#128521;


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> My dog acted the same, remainsilly.... I miss my sleep too!&#128521;



Several people have told me their dogs acted weird last couple days--this must be some international dog holiday about making noise & irritating humans.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Several people have told me their dogs acted weird last couple days--this must be some international dog holiday about making noise & irritating humans.




I believe it too, remainsilly. Finally, they are like us, sometimes everyone feels nervous at the same time. &#128521;


----------



## misskris03

I hope the cats don't catch word of whatever it is that's upsetting the dogs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"When in Rome" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Whether it's Italian leather or French design, our love of bags crosses all international boundaries. 

But for today "when in Rome" for me is the snowy Northeast of the US. So my bag of choice is my quilted nylon Dooney satchel. Easy to carry, wipes off like a dream, and is up to the challenge of yet another bitter winter's day.


----------



## Murphy47

That is one purdy purdy purse. 
Just love it! 
Stay warm.


----------



## Ludmilla

I hope you and your beautiful Dooney stay safe through snow and storm, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

It is not snowing here, but It's going to rain tomorrow. So rain+low temperatures+ strong winds will lead me straight to my Le Pliage.. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

In the American justice system a defendant is tried before a jury of his/her peers. And so I throw myself on the mercy of my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders to sit in judgement of my latest transgression. I could blame the winter blahs, I could accuse the weatherman of complicity. But in the end, I have to confess...

*I did it.* I saw this bag and......


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> In the American justice system a defendant is tried before a jury of his/her peers. And so I throw myself on the mercy of my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders to sit in judgement of my latest transgression. I could blame the winter blahs, I could accuse the weatherman of complicity. But in the end, I have to confess...
> 
> *I did it.* I saw this bag and......



I love reading this thread!  

You could hardly have gone for a prettier bag. It is springtime, it is summer and the white even matches our snow. Congratulations!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> In the American justice system a defendant is tried before a jury of his/her peers. And so I throw myself on the mercy of my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders to sit in judgement of my latest transgression. I could blame the winter blahs, I could accuse the weatherman of complicity. But in the end, I have to confess...
> 
> 
> 
> *I did it.* I saw this bag and......




Not guilty, Fim!
How could anyone of us resist such a wonderful bag!
Please tell us everything....


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I love reading this thread!
> 
> You could hardly have gone for a prettier bag. It is springtime, it is summer and the white even matches our snow. Congratulations!





Mariapia said:


> Not guilty, Fim!
> How could anyone of us resist such a wonderful bag!
> Please tell us everything....



Thank you, dear jurors! In my defense, it all began innocently enough. There was a Dooney on eBay that was sorely testing my resolve. :devil:

But I resisted. 

Yet...temptation continued to build. In an effort to avoid placing a bid I dropped by one of my favorite retailers after work. And that's when I saw this bag. You're absolutely right, Westvillage. It is springtime, it is summer....  

And I can hardly wait to wear this bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, dear jurors! In my defense, it all began innocently enough. There was a Dooney on eBay that was sorely testing my resolve. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> But I resisted.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet...temptation continued to build. In an effort to avoid placing a bid I dropped by one of my favorite retailers after work. And that's when I saw this bag. You're absolutely right, Westvillage. It is springtime, it is summer....
> 
> 
> 
> And I can hardly wait to wear this bag!




It's absolutely gorgeous, Fim. Is it a Dooney?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's absolutely gorgeous, Fim. Is it a Dooney?



No it's not, Mariapia. It's an obscure contemporary brand called Imoshion. I'd never heard of it before, but I fell in love with this bag the moment I saw it. The floral pattern is colorful without being garish, and it is surprisingly well made for a bag of it's humble pedigree and price. 

So, while I once again broke my resolve, I didn't break the bank. ($30 US)


----------



## Ludmilla

Woah, Fim! I'm not over Florentine yet and you tease me with another GORGEOUS Dooney!! That's unfair!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Woah, Fim! I'm not over Florentine yet and you tease me with another GORGEOUS Dooney!! That's unfair!




Ah just read your last post. Ok. No Dooney. But still GORGEOUS!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ah just read your last post. Ok. No Dooney. But still GORGEOUS!



Thank you, Ludmilla. I'm usually not a fan of floral patterns but this one just spoke to me.
Or maybe it was Ugly Jack!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. I'm usually not a fan of floral patterns but this one just spoke to me.
> 
> Or maybe it was Ugly Jack!




Definitely Ugly Jack! He is so busy at the moment... He discovered the nylon version of the Flo and now he is whispering like mad in my ear that this might be the solution for all his wishes. And he thinks the Mini isn't so Mini after all. *sigh*

I think a flower pattern is all you need right now in your deep winter. It looks so summerly...


----------



## Mariapia

I used to have a jacket with  a flower pattern like Fim's bag and I wore it for years.
When I saw that lovely bag, I fell in love with it too!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> No it's not, Mariapia. It's an obscure contemporary brand called Imoshion. I'd never heard of it before, but I fell in love with this bag the moment I saw it. The floral pattern is colorful without being garish, and it is surprisingly well made for a bag of it's humble pedigree and price.
> 
> 
> 
> So, while I once again broke my resolve, I didn't break the bank. ($30 US)




A real steal , Fim! Huge congrats on your find!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I used to have a jacket with  a flower pattern like Fim's bag and I wore it for years.
> When I saw that lovely bag, I fell in love with it too!&#128525;



Your jacket must have been lovely, Mariapia. Did you ever find yourself taking it out of the closet during the winter months just to remind yourself that Spring *will* come?  

I see myself doing that with this bag over the next wintry weeks. It's either that or go stark raving bonkers!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Definitely Ugly Jack! He is so busy at the moment... He discovered the nylon version of the Flo and now he is whispering like mad in my ear that this might be the solution for all his wishes. And he thinks the Mini isn't so Mini after all. *sigh*
> 
> I think a flower pattern is all you need right now in your deep winter. It looks so summerly...



Oh how Ugly Jack knows when to whisper when we're at our weakest, Ludmilla! I would tell you to stay strong, but that would be like a gluttonous goblin giving diet tips!


----------



## LVk8

Wow Fim that reminds me of the Gucci Flora print!  Pretty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;

Some of my fav bags are not purses but fabric bags.  I have been using these primarily to carry my laptop when I don't want to lug a giant tote around all day




Today I have paired ET with my mini Coach Chrystie & LV cles &#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> Wow Fim that reminds me of the Gucci Flora print!  Pretty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Some of my fav bags are not purses but fabric bags.  I have been using these primarily to carry my laptop when I don't want to lug a giant tote around all day
> 
> View attachment 2876946
> 
> 
> Today I have paired ET with my mini Coach Chrystie & LV cles &#128077;
> 
> View attachment 2876947



Marvelous, LVk8! There is far too little whimsy in our workaday everyday life. But your ET delivers delightfully! I especially love you pairing your Coach Chrystie with your LV cles. What a way to brighten a day! Well done!


----------



## LVk8

ET usually gets praise from strangers but earlier today a hipster in a coffee shop told me he was creepy 

*Ouch*

My cles usually lives inside my Coach bc it's my only purse too small to accommodate my wallet.  Transfer in ID / cards & off I go!


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> ET usually gets praise from strangers but earlier today a hipster in a coffee shop told me he was creepy....



What a jerk! I'm sure you're far too well mannered to have responded in kind, LVk8. But should you ever have this occur again, I humbly suggest you point out that "Rudeness is the refuge of the insecure. Which is perfectly understandable given your shoe size..."

:devil:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> No it's not, Mariapia. It's an obscure contemporary brand called Imoshion. I'd never heard of it before, but I fell in love with this bag the moment I saw it. The floral pattern is colorful without being garish, and it is surprisingly well made for a bag of it's humble pedigree and price.
> 
> 
> 
> So, while I once again broke my resolve, I didn't break the bank. ($30 US)




Where did u find that bag? 
It resembles a very pricey floral bag from a major label I have been coveting for quite some time. 
I like the price on yours way better!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Where did u find that bag?
> It resembles a very pricey floral bag from a major label I have been coveting for quite some time.
> I like the price on yours way better!



I found it at Marshalls of all places, Murphy47. There was only the one and I snapped it up like a Venus Flytrap ending a hunger strike. I know the high end bag of which you speak and had the same thought as you when I saw this bag.

Great minds, same good taste!


----------



## Murphy47

I will be going to the local Marshalls ASAP! 
Puts me in the mind of sandals and cocktails &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I will be going to the local Marshalls ASAP!
> Puts me in the mind of sandals and cocktails &#128525;



Good hunting, Murphy47. If you manage to snag one, the first round of drinks is on me! See you at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## misskris03

Fim-I love your floral bag! So cheerful. I'm tired of winter too, and at that price it is a no-brainer. Well done! I'm off to Marshall's as soon as daddy gets home and I can ditch the kids


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Fim-I love your floral bag! So cheerful. I'm tired of winter too, and at that price it is a no-brainer. Well done! I'm off to Marshall's as soon as daddy gets home and I can ditch the kids



Way to go, Misskris! We winter warriors need a harbinger of Spring! Good hunting!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh how Ugly Jack knows when to whisper when we're at our weakest, Ludmilla! I would tell you to stay strong, but that would be like a gluttonous goblin giving diet tips!




We will see how long I can resist his whisperings... there are other bags he likes at the moment. For example a white clutch. WHITE and CLUTCH (ok, clutch with removable straps). Both a no go for Her Clumsy Highness. But it looks really pretty. Rose gold hardware. I should stop stalking the pre-loved sites... and the Dooney Homepage.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I will be going to the local Marshalls ASAP!
> Puts me in the mind of sandals and cocktails &#128525;





misskris03 said:


> Fim-I love your floral bag! So cheerful. I'm tired of winter too, and at that price it is a no-brainer. Well done! I'm off to Marshall's as soon as daddy gets home and I can ditch the kids




Good hunting, ladies! I would love to see more floral bags on Pinch Purse Island.


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> Wow Fim that reminds me of the Gucci Flora print!  Pretty &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Some of my fav bags are not purses but fabric bags.  I have been using these primarily to carry my laptop when I don't want to lug a giant tote around all day
> 
> View attachment 2876946
> 
> 
> Today I have paired ET with my mini Coach Chrystie & LV cles &#128077;
> 
> View attachment 2876947



I love the ET bag. And I'm very much into polka dots! Great alternatives for laptop bags.


----------



## Mariapia

There will be lots of Pinch Purse Islanders at thèse  Marshalls places today after Fim's reveal!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
No Marshalls in my place, unfortunately!&#128589;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Talk Turkey" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. The American idiom _talk turkey_ is synonymous with _cut to the chase, let's get down to business_ etc. Ultimately, given my propensity for bags, only one inescapable conclusion can be drawn.

Gobble, gobble....

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We will see how long I can resist his whisperings... there are other bags he likes at the moment. For example a white clutch. WHITE and CLUTCH (ok, clutch with removable straps). Both a no go for Her Clumsy Highness. But it looks really pretty. Rose gold hardware. I should stop stalking the pre-loved sites... and the Dooney Homepage.



Oh he is a trickster, Ludmilla. Only Ugly Jack would tantalize you with a bag you wouldn't ordinarily buy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> There will be lots of Pinch Purse Islanders at thèse  Marshalls places today after Fim's reveal!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> No Marshalls in my place, unfortunately!&#128589;



Count your blessings, Mariapia! The Marshalls closest to where I live also carries Dooney, Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Ralph Lauren, etc.  :devil:

A very bad place when you're trying to be good!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Count your blessings, Mariapia! The Marshalls closest to where I live also carries Dooney, Kate Spade, Michael Kors, Ralph Lauren, etc.  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> A very bad place when you're trying to be good!




When I see all your gorgeous finds, Fim, I find it difficult to count my blessings!&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Here is the bag that I carried today. I nearly had forgotten about it. It was a Christmas gift from maybe 15 years ago. Italian made by MariaGrazia Ripari.
A bit heavy though....


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous! 
It does look heavy tho. 
Maybe just bring it along to  ladies lunches etc. 
I have an Italian leather bag that is too heavy for regular use also. The smell all these years later is still to die for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here is the bag that I carried today. I nearly had forgotten about it. It was a Christmas gift from maybe 15 years ago. Italian made by MariaGrazia Ripari.
> A bit heavy though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877831



What a statement bag, Mariapia! The hardware is perfect for the bag! It has such a wonderful vibe. It calls to mind the splendors of ancient civilizations at their zeniths. The Pharoahs of Egypt and the temples of the Mayans...

What a truly stunning bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> When I see all your gorgeous finds, Fim, I find it difficult to count my blessings!&#128521;



You may want to rethink that, Mariapia. Marshalls has an evil twin in TJ Maxx. And there is one in the same plaza as the Wegman's where I buy my balsamic vinegars and flavored olive oils. So today I thought (mistakenly) that it wouldn't hurt to just take a peep at the bags at TJ Maxx.   

Who knew Carlos Santana sponsors a line of handbags with a portion of the proceeds going to his Milagro Foundation....

_"Oye Como va...."_


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous!
> It does look heavy tho.
> Maybe just bring it along to  ladies lunches etc.
> I have an Italian leather bag that is too heavy for regular use also. The smell all these years later is still to die for.







Fimpagebag said:


> What a statement bag, Mariapia! The hardware is perfect for the bag! It has such a wonderful vibe. It calls to mind the splendors of ancient civilizations at their zeniths. The Pharoahs of Egypt and the temples of the Mayans...
> 
> 
> 
> What a truly stunning bag!




Thank you, Murphy and Fim!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You may want to rethink that, Mariapia. Marshalls has an evil twin in TJ Maxx. And there is one in the same plaza as the Wegman's where I buy my balsamic vinegars and flavored olive oils. So today I thought (mistakenly) that it wouldn't hurt to just take a peep at the bags at TJ Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Carlos Santana sponsors a line of handbags with a portion of the proceeds going to his Milagro Foundation....
> 
> 
> 
> _"
> What a lovely bag, Fim! The combo is just perfect!&#128525;
> And you know what I am going to do now? Listen to Santana! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> I love him!_


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Who knew Carlos Santana sponsors a line of handbags with a portion of the proceeds going to his Milagro Foundation....
> 
> _"Oye Como va...."_



I've tried a pair or 2 from his shoe line.
Your bag looks much more comfortable & enjoyable. 
-------
Mariapia: lovely handbag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> You may want to rethink that, Mariapia. Marshalls has an evil twin in TJ Maxx. And there is one in the same plaza as the Wegman's where I buy my balsamic vinegars and flavored olive oils. So today I thought (mistakenly) that it wouldn't hurt to just take a peep at the bags at TJ Maxx.
> 
> 
> 
> Who knew Carlos Santana sponsors a line of handbags with a portion of the proceeds going to his Milagro Foundation....
> 
> 
> 
> _"
> What a lovely bag, Fim! The combo is just perfect!&#128525;
> And you know what I am going to do now? Listen to Santana! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> I love him!_
> 
> 
> 
> _
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. The color combo is coral and clay. I was immediately smitten! Then when I read the tag and saw it was Carlos Santana and read about his foundation, well score another one for Ugly Jack! As soon as I left the store and got back into the Jeep I listened to a Carlos Santana CD all the way home!
> 
> _
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> I've tried a pair or 2 from his shoe line.
> Your bag looks much more comfortable & enjoyable.




Good point, Remainsilly. Not every label excels in multiple offerings.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. The color combo is coral and clay. I was immediately smitten! Then when I read the tag and saw it was Carlos Santana and read about his foundation, well score another one for Ugly Jack! As soon as I left the store and got back into the Jeep I listened to a Carlos Santana CD all the way home!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Santana's music+a new bag=pure heaven!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Carlos Santana's music+a new bag=pure heaven!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I couldn't agree more, Mariapia!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

If I have striven for anything on this thread, it's to be as unrelentingly honest as possible. And so, sitting here tonight amidst all my bags (old, new, and recently purchased) I have come to the realization that I regret not a single bag I now own. That being the case, I have decided no more "bag roulette." No more wiggle room. No more "one bag in, two or three bags out."

What I have is what I have and each bag has significance for me. And given their sheer number (along with the care given them) they should last quite a long time. From the more expensive to the clearance rack rejects, my bags ultimately are me. 

Throw us all in a barrel and roll us down a rocky hill and we'll still land right side up and undaunted. Defiance is, and always will be, the hallmark of my Irish heritage. So to all Pinch Purse Islanders I say this. Never beat yourself up for the bags you've bought or may buy. Love what you love and be bold in your actions. 

Pinch Purse Island will always be here for you.


----------



## Katiesmama

Fim, I love what you said.   My bags are me too!  Love the new bag as well.   And I have to tell you, I miss Wegmans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Publix is okay, but no match for Danny Wegman's stores.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Katiesmama said:


> Fim, I love what you said.   My bags are me too!  Love the new bag as well.   And I have to tell you, I miss Wegmans!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   Publix is okay, but no match for Danny Wegman's stores.



I know what you mean about Wegman's, Katiesmama. Every time I go into Wegman's it's definitely like  "a kid in a candy store." But with a debit card!

:lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Not only did I fail to find Fim's floral bag's twin, there was *nothing* I wanted in the handbag department at the Marshall's near me.  I managed to escape with only a few gift bags for birthdays with French bulldogs & cats on them (I can't wrap a gift to save my life--and who doesn't like French bulldogs?).


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> You may want to rethink that, Mariapia. Marshalls has an evil twin in TJ Maxx. And there is one in the same plaza as the Wegman's where I buy my balsamic vinegars and flavored olive oils. So today I thought (mistakenly) that it wouldn't hurt to just take a peep at the bags at TJ Maxx.
> 
> Who knew Carlos Santana sponsors a line of handbags with a portion of the proceeds going to his Milagro Foundation....
> 
> _"Oye Como va...."_



I like the coral and the taupe combination. Reminds me of spring 

And I really dig Mariapia's fancy Italian bag. The cognac color & the gold look lovely (if heavy).


----------



## Tuuli35

Fimpagebag said:


> If I have striven for anything on this thread, it's to be as unrelentingly honest as possible. And so, sitting here tonight amidst all my bags (old, new, and recently purchased) I have come to the realization that I regret not a single bag I now own. That being the case, I have decided no more "bag roulette." No more wiggle room. No more "one bag in, two or three bags out."
> 
> 
> 
> What I have is what I have and each bag has significance for me. And given their sheer number (along with the care given them) they should last quite a long time. From the more expensive to the clearance rack rejects, my bags ultimately are me.
> 
> 
> 
> Throw us all in a barrel and roll us down a rocky hill and we'll still land right side up and undaunted. Defiance is, and always will be, the hallmark of my Irish heritage. So to all Pinch Purse Islanders I say this. Never beat yourself up for the bags you've bought or may buy. Love what you love and be bold in your actions.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinch Purse Island will always be here for you.




You said it perfectly. Life is too short to care what others might think of you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here is the bag that I carried today. I nearly had forgotten about it. It was a Christmas gift from maybe 15 years ago. Italian made by MariaGrazia Ripari.
> A bit heavy though....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2877831



I love this bag, Mariapia. Although it is heavy I'm a little hardware fan. And this hardware is really cute an special. It reminds me a little bit of the Campomaggi bags. Do you know them? I saw them quite often in Italy last summer and they are popping up here and there in Germany, too. Your bag is much nicer. It doesn't have this "used" look of the Campomaggi bags.



Fimpagebag said:


> You may want to rethink that, Mariapia. Marshalls has an evil twin in TJ Maxx. And there is one in the same plaza as the Wegman's where I buy my balsamic vinegars and flavored olive oils. So today I thought (mistakenly) that it wouldn't hurt to just take a peep at the bags at TJ Maxx.
> 
> Who knew Carlos Santana sponsors a line of handbags with a portion of the proceeds going to his Milagro Foundation....
> 
> _"Oye Como va...."_



What a nice bag, Fim. You are on a roll.  No need to feel guilty! Some things just happen. You have so many beautiful bags. They show your excellent taste, style and attitude. No need to feel guilty for them!


----------



## Ludmilla

My large Le Pliage is with me today. I slept at my sister's and it is a perfect bag for one night out. It used to be my bag during my studies at university. Laptop fits in nicely and it is a toss around bag. Once I spilled a whole bowl of chocolate pudding over it... and there is not a stain left. It was an expensive bag for a student. I purchased a blue one during a sale. But my Mom fell in love with it and I gave it to her as a gift. I saved up a little longer and finally bought this one.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> If I have striven for anything on this thread, it's to be as unrelentingly honest as possible. And so, sitting here tonight amidst all my bags (old, new, and recently purchased) I have come to the realization that I regret not a single bag I now own. That being the case, I have decided no more "bag roulette." No more wiggle room. No more "one bag in, two or three bags out."
> 
> 
> 
> What I have is what I have and each bag has significance for me. And given their sheer number (along with the care given them) they should last quite a long time. From the more expensive to the clearance rack rejects, my bags ultimately are me.
> 
> 
> 
> Throw us all in a barrel and roll us down a rocky hill and we'll still land right side up and undaunted. Defiance is, and always will be, the hallmark of my Irish heritage. So to all Pinch Purse Islanders I say this. Never beat yourself up for the bags you've bought or may buy. Love what you love and be bold in your actions.
> 
> 
> 
> Pinch Purse Island will always be here for you.




Great thoughts, Fim! And I totally agree from beginning to end.
Thank you for putting them into words.&#10084;&#65039;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 2878613
> 
> 
> My large Le Pliage is with me today. I slept at my sister's and it is a perfect bag for one night out. It used to be my bag during my studies at university. Laptop fits in nicely and it is a toss around bag. Once I spilled a whole bowl of chocolate pudding over it... and there is not a stain left. It was an expensive bag for a student. I purchased a blue one during a sale. But my Mom fell in love with it and I gave it to her as a gift. I saved up a little longer and finally bought this one.




I understand your Mum, Ludmilla, those LPs are great in all sizes and colours!
So now, both of you have one!&#128077;&#128077;
Thank you for your congrats on my Ripari. &#128512;
There used to be a shop selling them here, but it closed ... What a shame!&#128563;
I know Campomaggi bags, they must be excellent quality but they look a little "rustic" to me.&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Not only did I fail to find Fim's floral bag's twin, there was *nothing* I wanted in the handbag department at the Marshall's near me.  I managed to escape with only a few gift bags for birthdays with French bulldogs & cats on them (I can't wrap a gift to save my life--and who doesn't like French bulldogs?).




I like those bags with French Bulldogs and cats, misskris.
They are very popular here.
Wonderful gifts! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Not only did I fail to find Fim's floral bag's twin, there was *nothing* I wanted in the handbag department at the Marshall's near me.  I managed to escape with only a few gift bags for birthdays with French bulldogs & cats on them (I can't wrap a gift to save my life--and who doesn't like French bulldogs?).



You're right, Misskris. Marshalls can be very much "hit or miss" with no rhyme or reason why some stores have some bags and others do not. I'm also a fan of gift bags for the same reason as yours. The only problem I'd have is that if I gave a gift in a French Bulldog gift bag, *I'd want the bag back!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 2878613
> 
> 
> My large Le Pliage is with me today. I slept at my sister's and it is a perfect bag for one night out. It used to be my bag during my studies at university. Laptop fits in nicely and it is a toss around bag. Once I spilled a whole bowl of chocolate pudding over it... and there is not a stain left. It was an expensive bag for a student. I purchased a blue one during a sale. But my Mom fell in love with it and I gave it to her as a gift. I saved up a little longer and finally bought this one.



What a perfect Le Pilage for away from home, Ludmilla. Roomy, trustworthy, and looks great. 
Thanks to you and Mariapia with your Le Pilages, I've jettisoned my previous unfounded bias against nylon bags and must thank both of you for educating me via your marvelous Longchamps.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's the * Final Friday before February* on Pinch Purse Island. January is almost gone and with it my New Year's Resolution to not buy any new bags in 2015.  

On the plus side, I've mastered two or three basic French recipes and look forward to attempting more.     :reading:

I've also come up with my five criteria for any bag I carry. Big surprise that all my bags meet said criteria each in their respective way.  

1. Easy in, easy out. I don't want to struggle taking out my wallet or putting it back in. 

2. Comfortable to carry whether handheld, crossbody, or over a shoulder.   

3. Can take on the vissitudes of both weather and life in general. :boxing:

4. Doesn't topple over when I set it down. Smoosh is perfectly acceptable. Drunken tumble is quite another.  :tispy:

5. Reflects my mood. While you most certainly can't "tell a book by its cover" a bag does offer some slight insight into the person carrying it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I understand your Mum, Ludmilla, those LPs are great in all sizes and colours!
> So now, both of you have one!&#128077;&#128077;
> Thank you for your congrats on my Ripari. &#128512;
> There used to be a shop selling them here, but it closed ... What a shame!&#128563;
> I know Campomaggi bags, they must be excellent quality but they look a little "rustic" to me.&#128521;





Fimpagebag said:


> What a perfect Le Pilage for away from home, Ludmilla. Roomy, trustworthy, and looks great.
> Thanks to you and Mariapia with your Le Pilages, I've jettisoned my previous unfounded bias against nylon bags and must thank both of you for educating me via your marvelous Longchamps.



 

Yes, the Campomaggi bags are too rustic for me, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's the * Final Friday before February* on Pinch Purse Island. January is almost gone and with it my New Year's Resolution to not buy any new bags in 2015.
> 
> On the plus side, I've mastered two or three basic French recipes and look forward to attempting more.     :reading:
> 
> I've also come up with my five criteria for any bag I carry. Big surprise that all my bags meet said criteria each in their respective way.
> 
> 1. Easy in, easy out. I don't want to struggle taking out my wallet or putting it back in.
> 
> 2. Comfortable to carry whether handheld, crossbody, or over a shoulder.
> 
> 3. Can take on the vissitudes of both weather and life in general. :boxing:
> 
> 4. Doesn't topple over when I set it down. Smoosh is perfectly acceptable. Drunken tumble is quite another.  :tispy:
> 
> 5. Reflects my mood. While you most certainly can't "tell a book by its cover" a bag does offer some slight insight into the person carrying it.



I like your five criteria very much! Much funnier written than mine: 

  1)      slouchy and not too organized, 
  2)      medium sized, 
  3)      lightweight, 
  4)      with top handles and crossbody option, 
  5)      not open on top.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like your five criteria very much! Much funnier written than mine:
> 
> 1)      slouchy and not too organized,
> 2)      medium sized,
> 3)      lightweight,
> 4)      with top handles and crossbody option,
> 5)      not open on top.



I like your criteria as well, Ludmilla. 

We all have our individual preferences based upon what bags work best for us, as well as accessibility relevant to our respective locales and climates. Brands easily found in the US aren't necessarily the same as those in Germany, France, Australia, Italy, England, etc.


----------



## Murphy47

Which is a shame! 
Most of the ladies I have seen posting on this forum just RAVE about the bags they have in Europe. Maybe we should arrange a cruise as a change of scenery to the lovely island?


----------



## Mariapia

My criteria .....
1 size: at least 35 cm long
2 shape: East West
3 leather: grainy 
4 colour: all except black
5 rather slouchy.
But I am open minded.. I can easily buy a bag that doesn't meet my criteria... &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My criteria .....
> 1 size: at least 35 cm long
> 2 shape: East West
> 3 leather: grainy
> 4 colour: all except black
> 5 rather slouchy.
> But I am open minded.. I can easily buy a bag that doesn't meet my criteria... &#128521;



Excellent criteria, Mariapia. We all have our individual preferences, which makes reading everyone's criteria so interesting. When it comes to color, for instance, I have six black bags in my collection, but not a single yellow or pink bag to be found. I also have several monogram bags, which I understand are anathema in some circles. The great thing, however, is when we're discussing personal preferences, there are no wrong answers. Just varying opinions.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Which is a shame!
> Most of the ladies I have seen posting on this forum just RAVE about the bags they have in Europe. Maybe we should arrange a cruise as a change of scenery to the lovely island?



It's a good idea, Murphy47. But given my reason bag buying binge, I'll have to be content with a postcard!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent criteria, Mariapia. We all have our individual preferences, which makes reading everyone's criteria so interesting. When it comes to color, for instance, I have six black bags in my collection, but not a single yellow or pink bag to be found. I also have several monogram bags, which I understand are anathema in some circles. The great thing, however, is when we're discussing personal preferences, there are no wrong answers. Just varying opinions.




I have a few black bags which I like but I think that I can only use them in autumn or winter.
Other colours I can wear all year round. &#128521;
Yellow is cute and trendy....but colour transfer scares me.. 
I think my next bag will be orange. &#128522;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have a few black bags which I like but I think that I can only use them in autumn or winter.
> Other colours I can wear all year round. &#128521;
> Yellow is cute and trendy....but colour transfer scares me..
> I think my next bag will be orange. &#128522;



Ooh orange! It's a surprisingly versatile color, one that you can wear year round. I have a croc embossed orange Franco Sarto that I love. It's such a great punch of color and can be worn with any number of other colors. Do you have a particular bag in mind?


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a good idea, Murphy47. But given my reason bag buying binge, I'll have to be content with a postcard!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I agree this may have to be a VIRTUAL cruise. 
Don't you think it helps to keep yourself warm if you can envision a lovely vacation in a warm location different from our own lovely island? 
While on this lovely cruise I feel the need  stop at various locales to investigate local bag craftsmanship, for educational purposes of course.


----------



## Katiesmama

Maybe my problem or obsession with handbags is that I have "no" criteria LOL.   I should work on getting some...........


----------



## misskris03

Katiesmama said:


> Maybe my problem or obsession with handbags is that I have "no" criteria LOL.   I should work on getting some...........


Me too!!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I like those bags with French Bulldogs and cats, misskris.
> They are very popular here.
> Wonderful gifts! &#55357;&#56845;



Thanks! My son with autism loves French bulldogs. He met one & tried to build rapport with it the way he has been taught to in therapy by trying to find a topic of mutual interest (Autistic kids often just talk about what interests them & don't bother to find out whether it interests the listener).

L to dog: "Oh, you're French. You must like baguettes. I like baguettes." 

Come to think of it, he'd probably say that to you if he met you as well. Oh dear.


----------



## Tuuli35

misskris03 said:


> Thanks! My son with autism loves French bulldogs. He met one & tried to build rapport with it the way he has been taught to in therapy by trying to find a topic of mutual interest (Autistic kids often just talk about what interests them & don't bother to find out whether it interests the listener).
> 
> L to dog: "Oh, you're French. You must like baguettes. I like baguettes."
> 
> Come to think of it, he'd probably say that to you if he met you as well. Oh dear.




This was nice of him!


----------



## Murphy47

This would work for me because I LOVE baguettes. &#128515;
He sounds like a very sweet young man!!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Thanks! My son with autism loves French bulldogs. He met one & tried to build rapport with it the way he has been taught to in therapy by trying to find a topic of mutual interest (Autistic kids often just talk about what interests them & don't bother to find out whether it interests the listener).
> 
> L to dog: "Oh, you're French. You must like baguettes. I like baguettes."
> 
> Come to think of it, he'd probably say that to you if he met you as well. Oh dear.



Love this.
Must admit, I talk to dogs also. And probably sound very similar.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Thanks! My son with autism loves French bulldogs. He met one & tried to build rapport with it the way he has been taught to in therapy by trying to find a topic of mutual interest (Autistic kids often just talk about what interests them & don't bother to find out whether it interests the listener).
> 
> L to dog: "Oh, you're French. You must like baguettes. I like baguettes."
> 
> Come to think of it, he'd probably say that to you if he met you as well. Oh dear.




We are very proud of our baguette, misskris! Your son is right, &#128536;, whenever we travel abroad, we look for Paul's... I suppose you have those bakeries in your place. Paul started a small business in the North of France some time ago.... and now he has hundreds of shops in the whole  world!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ooh orange! It's a surprisingly versatile color, one that you can wear year round. I have a croc embossed orange Franco Sarto that I love. It's such a great punch of color and can be worn with any number of other colors. Do you have a particular bag in mind?




No bag in mind, Fim. I am just waiting for the spring summer bag collection . The lady from Minelli told me they would get it in a few weeks.....&#128536;


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Thanks! My son with autism loves French bulldogs. He met one & tried to build rapport with it the way he has been taught to in therapy by trying to find a topic of mutual interest (Autistic kids often just talk about what interests them & don't bother to find out whether it interests the listener).
> 
> L to dog: "Oh, you're French. You must like baguettes. I like baguettes."
> 
> Come to think of it, he'd probably say that to you if he met you as well. Oh dear.




Very well done of your little one. He can do the same conversation with a German. Just change baguette into brown bread.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No bag in mind, Fim. I am just waiting for the spring summer bag collection . The lady from Minelli told me they would get it in a few weeks.....&#128536;




Orange bags are beautiful. A pop of colour and very versatile! I hope you find something &#128525;.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Orange bags are beautiful. A pop of colour and very versatile! I hope you find something &#128525;.




If I don't, Ludmilla, it won't be the end of the world... cobalt blue would be a good alternative.   &#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's Anagram Saturday on Pinch Purse Island. The colors of the spectrum are commonly known as ROY G BIV. (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet)

But suppose we Pinch Purse Islanders take it a step further? What anagram would best describe your bags? Would it be by designer? By color?    

Hmm .....I'll have to think about this myself.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> It's Anagram Saturday on Pinch Purse Island. The colors of the spectrum are commonly known as ROY G BIV. (red, orange, yellow, green, blue, indigo, violet)
> 
> But suppose we Pinch Purse Islanders take it a step further? What anagram would best describe your bags? Would it be by designer? By color?
> 
> Hmm .....I'll have to think about this myself.



^^. :dots:   

*Bad Idea!*

An anagram of my bags by designer:  *Plaid Cafe*


----------



## Murphy47

I LOVE plaid in all forms so it works for me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

As MontyPython was famous for saying....

*"And now for something completely different.." *

It's *"Safari" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. In keeping with the current trend in Safaris, what bag are you currently "hunting" with no intention of ever pulling the trigger? For me it's a navy blue croc embossed Ralph Lauren that I neither need nor can afford.

But it's fun to look!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I LOVE plaid in all forms so it works for me.



Plaid works for me in clothes more than bags. I have a long wool plaid winter coat and several flannel shirts (compliments of my DH).


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As MontyPython was famous for saying....
> 
> *"And now for something completely different.." *
> 
> It's *"Safari" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. In keeping with the current trend in Safaris, what bag are you currently "hunting" with no intention of ever pulling the trigger? For me it's a navy blue croc embossed Ralph Lauren that I neither need nor can afford.
> 
> But it's fun to look!




Only one bag, Fim?&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Only one bag, Fim?&#128521;



:lolots:  You know me too well, Mariapia! My bag loving corroded little soul can't help but keep an eye on any passing pretty Dooney. The medium size Florentine satchels are as tempting as any cheese to a hungry mouse!

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> :lolots:  You know me too well, Mariapia! My bag loving corroded little soul can't help but keep an eye on any passing pretty Dooney. The medium size Florentine satchels are as tempting as any cheese to a hungry mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Yes, they definitely are.  At least I don't see them in the wild here. Only online.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :lolots:  You know me too well, Mariapia! My bag loving corroded little soul can't help but keep an eye on any passing pretty Dooney. The medium size Florentine satchels are as tempting as any cheese to a hungry mouse!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I knew it, Fim!&#128536;
I look at collectorsquare everyday: there  are so many beautiful vintage bags from lots of prestigious brands .
Some are quite affordable though they were very expensive when they came out. 
I won't pull the trigger though..... If I start buying now.... I won't stop.... 
I know myself unfortunately....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, they definitely are.  At least I don't see them in the wild here. Only online.




Same here, Ludmilla!&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I knew it, Fim!&#128536;
> I look at collectorsquare everyday: there  are so many beautiful vintage bags from lots of prestigious brands .
> Some are quite affordable though they were very expensive when they came out.
> I won't pull the trigger though..... If I start buying now.... I won't stop....
> I know myself unfortunately....




I'm stalking the pre-loved Sites, too, Mariapia.... They are sooo tempting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm stalking the pre-loved Sites, too, Mariapia.... They are sooo tempting.




Very tempting! Some brands have a high resale value.. Others don't.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Very tempting! Some brands have a high resale value.. Others don't.



Too true, Mariapia. I just made the mistake of looking at preowned LePilages online!


----------



## LVk8

Fimpagebag said:


> As MontyPython was famous for saying....
> 
> *"And now for something completely different.." *
> 
> It's *"Safari" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. In keeping with the current trend in Safaris, what bag are you currently "hunting" with no intention of ever pulling the trigger? For me it's a navy blue croc embossed Ralph Lauren that I neither need nor can afford.
> 
> But it's fun to look!



I always have an eye open for an Aquarelle Speedy 30 (in white) or a Leopard Speedy 30.  But anytime I find one the price is too stupid to pull the trigger so that's probably my great white while whaling offshore of Pinch Purse island

Speaking of Speedy bags, DH & I went out to breakfast this morning and saw a girl with a giant Speedy 35 that turned my head.  I always think that size is too large for me when I try it out but they always look great on strangers.  Anyone else have that phenomenon?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Too true, Mariapia. I just made the mistake of looking at preowned LePilages online!




The medium nylon Le Pliage costs 65 in France. How much is a preowned one in the US, Fim?


----------



## Mariapia

LVk8 said:


> I always have an eye open for an Aquarelle Speedy 30 (in white) or a Leopard Speedy 30.  But anytime I find one the price is too stupid to pull the trigger so that's probably my great white while whaling offshore of Pinch Purse island
> 
> Speaking of Speedy bags, DH & I went out to breakfast this morning and saw a girl with a giant Speedy 35 that turned my head.  I always think that size is too large for me when I try it out but they always look great on strangers.  Anyone else have that phenomenon?




The aquarelle is expensive, but gorgeous, I agree LVk8! 
As for the 35, my SIL has got one and I really think it's too big.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The medium nylon Le Pliage costs 65 in France. How much is a preowned one in the US, Fim?



Some are about half as much. But they're very well worn. I doubt that I'll succumb. New in the Us are double the price as in France.  So I'm safe.


For now....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very tempting! Some brands have a high resale value.. Others don't.




Most of them are still outside my comfort zone. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> I always have an eye open for an Aquarelle Speedy 30 (in white) or a Leopard Speedy 30.  But anytime I find one the price is too stupid to pull the trigger so that's probably my great white while whaling offshore of Pinch Purse island
> 
> Speaking of Speedy bags, DH & I went out to breakfast this morning and saw a girl with a giant Speedy 35 that turned my head.  I always think that size is too large for me when I try it out but they always look great on strangers.  Anyone else have that phenomenon?



Yes I have, LVk8. But I trust what I see in the mirror. A bag that I feel in my heart of hearts is either too small or too large would only languish unused in my closet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Some are about half as much. But they're very well worn. I doubt that I'll succumb. New in the Us are double the price as in France.  So I'm safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now....




Woah. That's expensive!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Most of them are still outside my comfort zone. &#128521;



Same here, Ludmilla. I simply cannot justify buying another bag with the number of bags I presently own.

:okay:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Woah. That's expensive!



I agree, Ludmilla. It's probably why I tend to stick to brands indigenous to the U.S.


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> I always have an eye open for an Aquarelle Speedy 30 (in white) or a Leopard Speedy 30.  But anytime I find one the price is too stupid to pull the trigger so that's probably my great white while whaling offshore of Pinch Purse island
> 
> Speaking of Speedy bags, DH & I went out to breakfast this morning and saw a girl with a giant Speedy 35 that turned my head.  I always think that size is too large for me when I try it out but they always look great on strangers.  Anyone else have that phenomenon?




Yes, I know that phenomenon, too. I'm tall and many shoulder straps (that are meant for crossbody) are just too short. It looks like the bag wants to strangle me. &#128516;


----------



## LVk8

Mariapia said:


> The medium nylon Le Pliage costs 65 in France. How much is a preowned one in the US, Fim?




I acquired a medium long handle nylon Le Pliage in a trade deal at Buffalo Exchange (a secondhand & vintage buy / sell / trade shop in the US) when I was downsizing my closet awhile back.  It was new with a Bloomingdale's tag attached for $125 & I think Buffalo Exchange wanted $50?  I forget exactly bc this was about a year ago and because I "paid" with unwanted closet items that I was too lazy to sell on eBay


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Some are about half as much. But they're very well worn. I doubt that I'll succumb. New in the Us are double the price as in France.  So I'm safe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For now....




Double the price as in France? Incredible, Fim! 
Watch the sales on their site....The euro is going down at the moment, maybe the American prices will go down too..  &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Ludmilla. It's probably why I tend to stick to brands indigenous to the U.S.




Is it the VAT or the $ vs. ? I'm really stupid with such things....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Most of them are still outside my comfort zone. &#128521;




It depends on the brand and on the model inside the brand.
But It's nice to see them all.....&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It depends on the brand and on the model inside the brand.
> But It's nice to see them all.....&#128521;




You are so right! I'm a big fan of looking and dreaming. &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Is it the VAT or the $ vs. ? I'm really stupid with such things....



I'm fairly clueless about such things as well. And truthfully, I'm far too impatient to wait more than a week for any bag I buy online.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are so right! I'm a big fan of looking and dreaming. &#128525;




Looking, dreaming and learning.... &#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm fairly clueless about such things as well. And truthfully, I'm far too impatient to wait more than a week for any bag I buy online.




There are some French brands that tell you  you will have to wait 4 or 5 weeks for the bag to be made....and I just can't wait either .... &#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> There are some French brands that tell you  you will have to wait 4 or 5 weeks for the bag to be made...*.and I just can't wait either ....* &#128563;&#128563;



That's not always a bad thing, Mariapia. Our impatience has probably saved us from going on a bag binge!

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That's not always a bad thing, Mariapia. Our impatience has probably saved us from going on a bag binge!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Absolutely, Fim! I love your expression! It's exactly that!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## misskris03

Tuuli35 said:


> This was nice of him!







Murphy47 said:


> This would work for me because I LOVE baguettes. &#128515;
> He sounds like a very sweet young man!!




Thanks for your kind words!



remainsilly said:


> Love this.
> 
> Must admit, I talk to dogs also. And probably sound very similar.




I talk to animals too. And I sing to our cats. Poor cats! 



Mariapia said:


> We are very proud of our baguette, misskris! Your son is right, &#128536;, whenever we travel abroad, we look for Paul's... I suppose you have those bakeries in your place. Paul started a small business in the North of France some time ago.... and now he has hundreds of shops in the whole  world!&#128525;




I've never heard of Paul's. I must see if they have them around here. 



Ludmilla said:


> Very well done of your little one. He can do the same conversation with a German. Just change baguette into brown bread.




He would love to have that conversation with a German shepherd dog! 

Thanks ladies


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Happy Sabbath Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. Whatever your persuasion, "Sabbath" can alternately mean a well deserved day of rest or an annual meeting with the Devil. 

Given my proclivities(and current bag obsession), I'll have to be on guard today less I feel an irresistible urge to click "buy" online only to suffer the inevitable pangs a split second later....


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello, Fim! Did you meet the devil? Ugly Jack is fast asleep today. So I'm dreaming about bags without thinking about buying them. A day of rest so to speak.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello, Fim! Did you meet the devil? Ugly Jack is fast asleep today. So I'm dreaming about bags without thinking about buying them. A day of rest so to speak.



*Good* for you, Ludmilla!  A choir of angels sing.    

For me it's a struggle not to *go to the devil!*. :devil:

But I'm determined not to succumb.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Good* for you, Ludmilla!  A choir of angels sing.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's a struggle not to *go to the devil!*. :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm determined not to succumb.




 I wish, the angels would bring me a handbag. And not just sing. &#128519;&#128520;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I wish, the angels would bring me a handbag. And not just sing. &#128519;&#128520;



Don't be too hard on them, Ludmilla. They're just trying to drown out Ugly Jack!

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't be too hard on them, Ludmilla. They're just trying to drown out Ugly Jack!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Brave little ones! That's a hard fulltimejob.... I try to be kinder then...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Brave little ones! That's a hard fulltimejob.... I try to be kinder then...



I've stayed on the side of the angels today as well, Ludmilla. True, there were temptations (there always are). But I managed to resist. So I'm safe from my "date with the devil" for another day!

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I've stayed on the side of the angels today as well, Ludmilla. True, there were temptations (there always are). But I managed to resist. So I'm safe from my "date with the devil" for another day!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




I was with the angels too, yesterday... &#128525;
No Ugly Jack in sight.....&#128563;
It seems that no one has seen him in the last....two days.
We must be careful, though, that guy is clever. 
He will be back. Question is ,,,,when?&#128563;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I was with the angels too, yesterday... &#128525;
> No Ugly Jack in sight.....&#128563;
> It seems that no one has seen him in the last....two days.
> We must be careful, though, that guy is clever.
> He will be back. Question is ,,,,when?&#128563;



He wants us to think that we are save. That we are not prepared. And then: impulsive purchases.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Marooned Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. A raging blizzard has closed down the college where I work and there's a travel ban throughout three surrounding counties. So I'm "marooned" snug and warm at home with a sinister whisper in my ear that "it doesn't hurt just to look" at the Longchamps website.   :devil:

Oh where did I put those ear muffs?


----------



## Ludmilla

Stay warm inside, Fim. We have snow again, too, but not so MUCH snow like you!

I've been stalking a lot of homepages today . It's "final sale" around here. I might get another plaid scarf. I have only 2. a third wouldn't hurt, says Ugly Jack. 

There are many Longchamp look-a-likes in Germany. (I.g. Picard) this might also be an option...


----------



## LVk8

I managed to avoid my fav consignment boutique during their 25% off sale *buckles swash* 

Take that Ugly Jack....yarrrrr!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Stay warm inside, Fim. We have snow again, too, but not so MUCH snow like you!
> 
> I've been stalking a lot of homepages today . It's "final sale" around here. I might get another plaid scarf. I have only 2. a third wouldn't hurt, says Ugly Jack.
> 
> There are many Longchamp look-a-likes in Germany. (I.g. Picard) this might also be an option...



Not for me, Ludmilla! I'm determined to resist temptation!


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> I managed to avoid my fav consignment boutique during their 25% off sale *buckles swash*
> 
> Take that Ugly Jack....yarrrrr!



Arghh! I trust you made the blighter walk the plank, LVk8!


----------



## Mariapia

So far, we have resisted, ladies! Let's take one day at a time. Ugly Jack is trying a come back. Let's ignore him....he is a tough one but so are we.....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> So far, we have resisted, ladies! Let's take one day at a time. Ugly Jack is trying a come back. Let's ignore him....he is a tough one but so are we.....&#128521;



We  are indeed, Mariapia. A new month always feels like a slate wiped clean. I foresee having some spirited inner dialogue to keep it that way!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> So far, we have resisted, ladies! Let's take one day at a time. Ugly Jack is trying a come back. Let's ignore him....he is a tough one but so are we.....&#128521;




Yes mariapia. Well done ignoring the siren call of the consignment sale, lvk8! 

Seriously, I can't even imagine what my credit card statement would look like without you ladies.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Yes mariapia. Well done ignoring the siren call of the consignment sale, lvk8!
> 
> Seriously, I can't even imagine what my credit card statement would look like without you ladies.




There are final sales everywhere here, misskris ....If I bought all the bags I love... the amount would represent the price of a Hermès Birkin....
If I only bought one ....I would continue dreaming about the other bags and feel frustrated..
And there is something else too. Not only are there nice bags on sale, but the sites are clever enough to introduce the spring summer collection.
So, we have to be brave.. 
One day at a time ....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There are final sales everywhere here, misskris ....If I bought all the bags I love... the amount would represent the price of a Hermès Birkin....
> If I only bought one ....I would continue dreaming about the other bags and feel frustrated..
> And there is something else too. Not only are there nice bags on sale, but the sites are clever enough to introduce the spring summer collection.
> So, we have to be brave..
> One day at a time ....



Same here, Mariapia, and it drives me crazy. I avoided the stores since Christmas. I will break down today. If it doesn't snow again. I want to take only a quick look at the bags on sale. And at the scarves... I do have more scarves than bags. So probably a bad idea. 
  Should leave money and cards at the office...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Frugal Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With trembling pen in hand I've calculated how much I spent on bags  from the beginning of *January 2014 *to the end of *January 2015.     

*Then, fortunately for my fragile grip on sanity, I subtracted the amount I made on the bags I sold during that same time frame.  

All told, I somehow managed to break even. But that initial figure shocked the bejeebers out of me! 

Talk about a reality check! It'll be the only one I'll be writing for the rest of 2015!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Same here, Mariapia, and it drives me crazy. I avoided the stores since Christmas. I will break down today. If it doesn't snow again. I want to take only a quick look at the bags on sale. And at the scarves... I do have more scarves than bags. So probably a bad idea.
> Should leave money and cards at the office...




This morning, Ludmilla, .... I walked past the Longchamp boutique ....got in ( I live dangerously&#128543 and of course I saw a red Balzane Roots that I like.... You know why I didn't buy it? Because the strap was too short to wear it crossbody.&#128551;
Safe for today..... &#128532;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Frugal Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With trembling pen in hand I've calculated how much I spent on bags  from the beginning of *January 2014 *to the end of *January 2015.
> 
> *Then, fortunately for my fragile grip on sanity, I subtracted the amount I made on the bags I sold during that same time frame.
> 
> All told, I somehow managed to break even. But that initial figure shocked the bejeebers out of me!
> 
> Talk about a reality check! It'll be the only one I'll be writing for the rest of 2015!




Fim, why on earth did you do that? You know it isn't good for you!
Reality checks should be avoided at all costs....Believe me what we don't know cannot hurt us....&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fim, why on earth did you do that? You know it isn't good for you!
> Reality checks should be avoided at all costs....Believe me what we don't know cannot hurt us....&#128512;




Sooo +1!!!! 
I never do reality checks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This morning, Ludmilla, .... I walked past the Longchamp boutique ....got in ( I live dangerously&#128543 and of course I saw a red Balzane Roots that I like.... You know why I didn't buy it? Because the strap was too short to wear it crossbody.&#128551;
> Safe for today..... &#128532;




Uh. You live really dangerous. But you did well. I like the Longchamp bags but their straps are too short for me, too.

I avoided the stores today. I'm happy that I did so. I don't need a 3. scarf in check. I will wear one of my two, that I already have, tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Uh. You live really dangerous. But you did well. I like the Longchamp bags but their straps are too short for me, too.
> 
> I avoided the stores today. I'm happy that I did so. I don't need a 3. scarf in check. I will wear one of my two, that I already have, tomorrow.




I have two scarves... but I rarely wear them. But, you're right, Ludmilla, let's wear one tomorrow!&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, why on earth did you do that? You know it isn't good for you!
> Reality checks should be avoided at all costs....Believe me what we don't know cannot hurt us....&#128512;



I agree it's strong medicine, Mariapia. But when one is exhibiting all the early symptoms of *"Wanna Bag Fever"* the sternest measures are required!

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree it's strong medicine, Mariapia. But when one is exhibiting all the early symptoms of *"Wanna Bag Fever"* the sternest measures are required!
> 
> :lolots:


 Very strong medicine indeed, Fim!
The wanna bag fever is worse than the famous H1N1 virus that struck so many people a few years ago....
They should make a vaccine...
Something that would stop us from clicking the add to the cart button or getting into bag shops..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Very strong medicine indeed, Fim!
> The wanna bag fever is worse than the famous H1N1 virus that struck so many people a few years ago....
> They should make a vaccine...
> Something that would stop us from clicking the add to the cart button or getting into bag shops..



Absolutely! But you already seem to have acquired immunity to some extent, Mariapia. I don't know if I would've been able to walk out of that shop the way you did in my present susceptible condition!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely! But you already seem to have acquired immunity to some extent, Mariapia. I don't know if I would've been able to walk out of that shop the way you did in my present susceptible condition!




No immunity for me, Fim! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
I walked out of the bag shop yesterday.... But I might as well succomb today or tomorrow.&#128532;
A hypnotherapist has just started a business in my neighbourhood... She is supposed to treat all sorts of addictions.
I daren't phone her to ask If she can turn addictions into phobias.....&#128574;


----------



## Fimpagebag

:couch:  

*The following warning has been issued for all Pinch Purse Islanders today, Wednesday February 4th 2015....*

Though there as yet have been any confirmed cases, officials have verified that the early symptoms of *Wanna Bag Fever* have been observed on Pinch Purse Island. These include:

1. Obsession.     
2. Denial.  
3. Selective amnesia.  
4. Irritability  
5. Weakening of resolve. 

Any Pinch Purse Islander in the throes of these early symptoms is advised to back away from their PC or mobile device and report to the Happy Mackerel for Quarantine.  If you have yet to display any of these symptoms stay safe and avoid contagion (reveals) that might weaken your natural immunity.

:salute:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :couch:
> 
> *The following warning has been issued for all Pinch Purse Islanders today, Wednesday February 4th 2015....*
> 
> Though there as yet have been any confirmed cases, officials have verified that the early symptoms of *Wanna Bag Fever* have been observed on Pinch Purse Island. These include:
> 
> 1. Obsession.
> 2. Denial.
> 3. Selective amnesia.
> 4. Irritability
> 5. Weakening of resolve.
> 
> Any Pinch Purse Islander in the throes of these early symptoms is advised to back away from their PC or mobile device and report to the Happy Mackerel for Quarantine.  If you have yet to display any of these symptoms stay safe and avoid contagion (reveals) that might weaken your natural immunity.
> 
> :salute:




I have all the symptoms you describe, Fim!&#128543;
But I would like to avoid quarantine....What else can I do?&#128549;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have all the symptoms you describe, Fim!&#128543;
> But I would like to avoid quarantine....What else can I do?&#128549;



Hmmm....good question, Mariapia. Do you have any stern resolve left in your medicine cabinet? If so, take two now and avoid physical contact with any bag that might worsen your symptoms.

&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm....good question, Mariapia. Do you have any stern resolve left in your medicine cabinet? If so, take two now and avoid physical contact with any bag that might worsen your symptoms.
> 
> 
> 
> &#128521;&#128521;




But What about withdrawal symptoms? They could be worse than the remedy&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> :couch:
> 
> *The following warning has been issued for all Pinch Purse Islanders today, Wednesday February 4th 2015....*
> 
> Though there as yet have been any confirmed cases, officials have verified that the early symptoms of *Wanna Bag Fever* have been observed on Pinch Purse Island. These include:
> 
> 1. Obsession.
> 2. Denial.
> 3. Selective amnesia.
> 4. Irritability
> 5. Weakening of resolve.
> 
> Any Pinch Purse Islander in the throes of these early symptoms is advised to back away from their PC or mobile device and report to the Happy Mackerel for Quarantine.  If you have yet to display any of these symptoms stay safe and avoid contagion (reveals) that might weaken your natural immunity.



:lolots:
Uhh. I think I've already caught the bag bugs... spending too much time on all the pre-loved sites...


----------



## LVk8

Fimpagebag said:


> :couch:
> 
> *The following warning has been issued for all Pinch Purse Islanders today, Wednesday February 4th 2015....*
> 
> Though there as yet have been any confirmed cases, officials have verified that the early symptoms of *Wanna Bag Fever* have been observed on Pinch Purse Island. These include:
> 
> 1. Obsession.
> 2. Denial.
> 3. Selective amnesia.
> 4. Irritability
> 5. Weakening of resolve.




I have been wanting a red leather bag large enough to accommodate a laptop with satchel & crossbody straps.  I'll likely buy one at some point in 2015, I've determined it's allowed based on what I already own.  Here's my fever symptoms, can't lie I'm itchy....

1. I am a frequent lurker in the red bag thread

2. No no no I have plenty of bags what do I need another for?

3. 

4. "daddy I want an oompah loompah, I want an oompah loompah now!"

5. Eyes checking account...

Fim I'd also like to add "Bargaining" to the list "I don't have a bag that fits those specs, all my laptop size bags are totes, or possibly my Bal City of i squeeeeeeze and don't zip it up, I don't have a professional looking bag where I could carry a laptop and also ride a Vespa, but I just found an excellent Gucci last month (although not at all laptop size or desired strappage) so I won't buy it yet, maybe if one of my clients offers a longer term contract I'll allow myself to pull the trigger, nah there's other more responsible uses of money, but nah what I want is different enough from my current bags that I should just go for it" 

I'll be doing shots by myself at the Happy Mackerel


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> I have been wanting a red leather bag large enough to accommodate a laptop with satchel & crossbody straps.  I'll likely buy one at some point in 2015, I've determined it's allowed based on what I already own.  Here's my fever symptoms, can't lie I'm itchy....
> 
> 1. I am a frequent lurker in the red bag thread
> 
> 2. No no no I have plenty of bags what do I need another for?
> 
> 3.
> 
> 4. "daddy I want an oompah loompah, I want an oompah loompah now!"
> 
> 5. Eyes checking account...
> 
> Fim I'd also like to add "Bargaining" to the list "I don't have a bag that fits those specs, all my laptop size bags are totes, or possibly my Bal City of i squeeeeeeze and don't zip it up, I don't have a professional looking bag where I could carry a laptop and also ride a Vespa, but I just found an excellent Gucci last month (although not at all laptop size or desired strappage) so I won't buy it yet, maybe if one of my clients offers a longer term contract I'll allow myself to pull the trigger, nah there's other more responsible uses of money, but nah what I want is different enough from my current bags that I should just go for it"
> 
> I'll be doing shots by myself at the Happy Mackerel



Trust me, LVk8, you won't be alone. My raging thirst for a Le Pilage and incidental contact with a supremely classy nylon Michael Kors tote has me on the barstool next to you!

:tispy:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> :lolots:
> Uhh. I think I've already caught the bag bugs... spending too much time on all the pre-loved sites...



Run don't walk to the Happy Mackerel, Ludmilla!  


LVk8 and I are already receiving treatment!


----------



## LVk8




----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> No immunity for me, Fim! &#128563;&#128563;&#128563;
> I walked out of the bag shop yesterday.... But I might as well succomb today or tomorrow.&#128532;
> A hypnotherapist has just started a business in my neighbourhood... She is supposed to treat all sorts of addictions.
> *I daren't phone her to ask If she can turn addictions into phobias..*...&#128574;



Oh, that would be a fantastic service!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> :couch:
> 
> *The following warning has been issued for all Pinch Purse Islanders today, Wednesday February 4th 2015....*
> 
> Though there as yet have been any confirmed cases, officials have verified that the early symptoms of *Wanna Bag Fever* have been observed on Pinch Purse Island. These include:
> 
> 1. Obsession.
> 2. Denial.
> 3. Selective amnesia.
> 4. Irritability
> 5. Weakening of resolve.
> 
> Any Pinch Purse Islander in the throes of these early symptoms is advised to back away from their PC or mobile device and report to the Happy Mackerel for Quarantine.  If you have yet to display any of these symptoms stay safe and avoid contagion (reveals) that might weaken your natural immunity.
> 
> :salute:



I have all 5! I will join you at the bar immediately.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good *Thirstday** to all. The *Wanna Bag Fever Alert* remains in effect on Pinch Purse Island. Though no confirmed cases have yet to occur, resident mental health authorities have noted an increased restiveness in the population. Authorities are currently soliciting suggestions to keep Wanna Bag Fever at bay.

(*** no it isn't a typo. I wanna bag, I wanna bag....  )

*UPDATE:* two confirmed cases of *Wanna Bag Fever* have been diagnosed. Yours truly and Ludmilla are currently in Quarantine at the *Happy Mackerel.* 

Both patients are struggling valiantly, drinking heavily, and hope to make a full recovery.  

Or not....    :devil:


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm still in Quarantine in the Mackerel. I got the fever in all its beauty. 
Evidence: I'm seriously thinking about buying a well-used (not just pre-loved it never saw the sun) designer bag, that would still cost me around 500&#8364;. The doctors think, they should to constrain me right to the bar, before I get totally loose....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I'm still in Quarantine in the Mackerel. I got the fever in all its beauty.
> Evidence: I'm seriously thinking about buying a well-used (not just pre-loved it never saw the sun) designer bag, that would still cost me around 500. The doctors think, they should to constrain me right to the bar, before I get totally loose....



 You're not alone, Ludmilla! I'm chained to the stool right next to you.  

My fever keeps spiking every time I think of a small Le Pilage (or two).


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You're not alone, Ludmilla! I'm chained to the stool right next to you.
> 
> My fever keeps spiking every time I think of a small Le Pilage (or two).



The doctors are now trying shock-therapy with me. I must read all threads about disgusting experiences with pre-loved handbags. Doesn't work right now. 

I'm very happy, that I'm not alone in the Mackerel! Perhaps they should do some hypnosis with you: "You must not think of Le Pliage.... you must not think of Le Pliage...."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The doctors are now trying shock-therapy with me. I must read all threads about disgusting experiences with pre-loved handbags. Doesn't work right now.
> 
> I'm very happy, that I'm not alone in the Mackerel! Perhaps they should do some hypnosis with you: "You must not think of Le Pliage.... you must not think of Le Pliage...."



Unfortunately, hypnosis cannot make a subject do anything he/she wouldn't ordinarily do. Which is all very well and good if your moral compass isn't already bent!


----------



## Mariapia

I should have joined you at the Mackerel......&#128549;
Shame on me! I came home early to watch our French President's Press Conference on television.&#128522;
While waiting for the conf to begin....I had my Ipad on my lap.....&#128530;
Do you see it coming?
I went to a bag site... Found a bag I had been eyeing for months. A Longchamp Quadri Satchel in rubis.&#128516;
60%off.... 172 instead of 430!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
I had added 8 bags to my cart.....&#128563;&#128563;
Finally kept one. Who said I was not reasonable?
Long story short, I will get it on Feb14th.
Please, don't lynch me.&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I should have joined you at the Mackerel......&#128549;
> Shame on me! I came home early to watch our French President's Press Conference on television.&#128522;
> While waiting for the conf to begin....I had my Ipad on my lap.....&#128530;
> Do you see it coming?
> I went to a bag site... Found a bag I had been eyeing for months. A Longchamp Quadri Satchel in rubis.&#128516;
> 60%off.... 172 instead of 430!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> I had added 8 bags to my cart.....&#128563;&#128563;
> Finally kept one. Who said I was not reasonable?
> Long story short, I will get it on Feb14th.
> Please, don't lynch me.&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;



Uh! Nice! I'm trying to avoid LC at the moment. And while I'm chained at the Mackerel, reading blogs about defacing designer bags () I'm looking forward to your Valentine's bag. resents Hooray!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Uh! Nice! I'm trying to avoid LC at the moment. And while I'm chained at the Mackerel, reading blogs about defacing designer bags () I'm looking forward to your Valentine's bag. resents Hooray!




Thank you, Ludmilla! &#128525;I am trying to find myself excuses.... Horrible weather, chronic pains resurfacing,..and so on.
I needed a bag that would cheer me up.. 
I found it at Deschilder...
It's supposed to be lightweight, can be worn crossbody.
We'll see....
What is that 500 bag you saw?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla! &#128525;I am trying to find myself excuses.... Horrible weather, chronic pains resurfacing,..and so on.
> I needed a bag that would cheer me up..
> I found it at Deschilder...
> It's supposed to be lightweight, can be worn crossbody.
> We'll see....
> What is that 500 bag you saw?



An oversized Alexa... in purple... definitely my weak spot this style...
I'm really curious about the bag you will get.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> An oversized Alexa... in purple... definitely my weak spot this style...
> I'm really curious about the bag you will get.




The Alexa is a great bag, Ludmilla but 500 is a lot of money....
I will post a pic of my Quadri when I get it.
Eehlers in Longchamp subforum started a thread about hers a few months ago.
I should stop looking at reveals.... &#128549;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Alexa is a great bag, Ludmilla but 500 is a lot of money....
> I will post a pic of my Quadri when I get it.
> Eehlers in Longchamp subforum started a thread about hers a few months ago.
> I should stop looking at reveals.... &#128549;



Reveals are really dangerous... they are giving us certain ideas...
Yes it is a lot of money and it is a well-used bag. It was even out for repairs...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I should have joined you at the Mackerel......&#128549;
> Shame on me! I came home early to watch our French President's Press Conference on television.&#128522;
> While waiting for the conf to begin....I had my Ipad on my lap.....&#128530;
> Do you see it coming?
> I went to a bag site... Found a bag I had been eyeing for months. A Longchamp Quadri Satchel in rubis.&#128516;
> 60%off.... 172 instead of 430!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> I had added 8 bags to my cart.....&#128563;&#128563;
> Finally kept one. Who said I was not reasonable?
> Long story short, I will get it on Feb14th.
> Please, don't lynch me.&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;



It wasn't your fault, Mariapia. *Wanna Bag Fever* can strike when you least expect it. (even more so when you do   )

But perhaps you should join Ludmilla and I at the Mackerel to recuperate. At least until your wonderful Valentine's Day Longchamp arrives!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It wasn't your fault, Mariapia. *Wanna Bag Fever* can strike when you least expect it. (even more so when you do   )
> 
> But perhaps you should join Ludmilla and I at the Mackerel to recuperate. At least until your wonderful Valentine's Day Longchamp arrives!




I had added 8 bags to the cart, Fim! Can you imagine? 
I sure need a drink to recuperate.... Leaving the Ipad at home seems a necessity.....&#128542;
No more sales, no more bags, no more nothing!&#128520;&#128520;&#128520;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Reveals are really dangerous... they are giving us certain ideas...
> Yes it is a lot of money and it is a well-used bag. It was even out for repairs...




It's expensive, Ludmilla , for a well used bag! &#128127;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I had added 8 bags to the cart, Fim! Can you imagine?
> I sure need a drink to recuperate.... Leaving the Ipad at home seems a necessity.....&#128542;
> No more sales, no more bags, no more nothing!&#128520;&#128520;&#128520;



Well, on the bright side, you didn't *buy* all 8 bags.  

*As for the one you did,* it's a brand you love,   

for a bag you'll wear,  

at a price unlikely to come again. 

So good job all round.  

Now just try on these attractive ankle manacles and have a drink at the bar...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Well, on the bright side, you didn't *buy* all 8 bags.
> 
> 
> 
> *As for the one you did,* it's a brand you love,
> 
> 
> 
> for a bag you'll wear,
> 
> 
> 
> at a price unlikely to come again.
> 
> 
> 
> So good job all round.
> 
> 
> 
> Now just try on these attractive ankle manacles and have a drink at the bar...




Finally, Fim, there is always a bag I love in all brands....&#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Finally, Fim, there is always a bag I love in all brands....&#9786;&#65039;



Don't we all, Mariapia. Don't we all!

:lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't we all, Mariapia. Don't we all!
> 
> :lolots:




This!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Uh! Nice! I'm trying to avoid LC at the moment. And while I'm chained at the Mackerel, reading blogs about defacing designer bags () I'm looking forward to your Valentine's bag. resents Hooray!




That was a strange blog. The author seemed a bit mad.



Mariapia said:


> I should have joined you at the Mackerel......&#128549;
> Shame on me! I came home early to watch our French President's Press Conference on television.&#128522;
> While waiting for the conf to begin....I had my Ipad on my lap.....&#128530;
> Do you see it coming?
> I went to a bag site... Found a bag I had been eyeing for months. A Longchamp Quadri Satchel in rubis.&#128516;
> 60%off.... 172 instead of 430!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> I had added 8 bags to my cart.....&#128563;&#128563;
> Finally kept one. Who said I was not reasonable?
> Long story short, I will get it on Feb14th.
> Please, don't lynch me.&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;&#128553;




1 seems very reasonable when you put it in context. 60% off is a very good deal. I find it nearly impossible to resist anything I like that is 45% off or greater ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's expensive, Ludmilla , for a well used bag! &#128127;



It is. I think my fever has cooled down a bit. I think I will wait until a bag at the same price tag, but in much better condition comes along. I don't need an OS Alexa. I just want one...


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> That was a strange blog. The author seemed a bit mad.


  This! My bags have street credibility (read: they don't look pristine) and I don't have to put them into the washing machine. Or walk over them with my dirty shoes like Ms Birkin did. Have you seen the posted articles about her? They are in the same thread. I'm really asking myself, if Ms Birkin knows how much those bags cost and how much work is put in them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok... I escaped my watchful doctors yesterday, sneaked out of the Mackerel directly into the final sale...  and I found nothing! I saw a beautiful Ralph Lauren in purple, but it was too stiff for my liking and it was open on top. All the other bags were just meh... and full of issues. Glue everywhere, loose stitching and leather that felt like plastic. I speak about bags in mid price range (200-500 &#8364 before discount. Is it just me or is the quality going down? 
Well, I saw two Le Pliages in discontinued chocolate and the bag fever bugs screamed about a few seconds to get them as spare bags, when my two Le Pliages are worn down.  Luckily I decided against it. 

At last Ugly Jack and the bag fever bugs did get me. And I returned to the Mackerel with this:







Now I'm back to rehab. Cheers!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok... I escaped my watchful doctors yesterday, sneaked out of the Mackerel directly into the final sale...  and I found nothing! I saw a beautiful Ralph Lauren in purple, but it was too stiff for my liking and it was open on top. All the other bags were just meh... and full of issues. Glue everywhere, loose stitching and leather that felt like plastic. I speak about bags in mid price range (200-500 ) before discount. Is it just me or is the quality going down?
> Well, I saw two Le Pliages in discontinued chocolate and the bag fever bugs screamed about a few seconds to get them as spare bags, when my two Le Pliages are worn down.  Luckily I decided against it.
> 
> At last Ugly Jack and the bag fever bugs did get me. And I returned to the Mackerel with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to rehab. Cheers!




Wow! What a beautiful and cheerful bag, Ludmilla! &#128525;&#128525;
Tell us everything about it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you; Mariapia. It's a foldable bag from loqi. I like them very much. You can roll them and stuff them in your bag. Sometimes I use them as bag raincoat. 

Everything about loqi you find here:

http://www.loqistore.com/

They cost around 9 . My bag is called "Forest Fox" (I love foxes) and the designer is Cristina Caramida. She does beautiful designs. The bags hold (never proved it ) up to 20 kg.
*
*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ok... I escaped my watchful doctors yesterday, sneaked out of the Mackerel directly into the final sale...  and I found nothing! I saw a beautiful Ralph Lauren in purple, but it was too stiff for my liking and it was open on top. All the other bags were just meh... and full of issues. Glue everywhere, loose stitching and leather that felt like plastic. I speak about bags in mid price range (200-500 ) before discount. Is it just me or is the quality going down?
> Well, I saw two Le Pliages in discontinued chocolate and the bag fever bugs screamed about a few seconds to get them as spare bags, when my two Le Pliages are worn down.  Luckily I decided against it.
> 
> At last Ugly Jack and the bag fever bugs did get me. And I returned to the Mackerel with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to rehab. Cheers!



Love it, Ludmilla! If you had to get bitten, what a great vibrant bag to do it! Now back to the bar and (in the lowest voice possible) tell me your escape route. I just may need it today....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you; Mariapia. It's a foldable bag from loqi. I like them very much. You can roll them and stuff them in your bag. Sometimes I use them as bag raincoat.
> 
> Everything about loqi you find here:
> 
> http://www.loqistore.com/
> 
> They cost around 9 . My bag is called "Forest Fox" (I love foxes) and the designer is Cristina Caramida. She does beautiful designs. The bags hold (never proved it ) up to 20 kg.
> *
> *




They are lovely, Ludmilla! But tell me.... It's an American site. How about the shipping to Europe?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it, Ludmilla! If you had to get bitten, what a great vibrant bag to do it! Now back to the bar and (in the lowest voice possible) tell me your escape route. I just may need it today....




You're right, Fim.... We all need an escape route. Oh dear, it seems we aren't safe anywhere, even at the Mackerel... We can always find a way to leave the place...&#128563;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> They are lovely, Ludmilla! But tell me.... It's an American site. How about the shipping to Europe?



Hm. I don't know. The loqi bags are stocked in shops around Germany. I've found one in a gift shop and this one is from a department store. You can find them on amazon.de, too. There's a Paris bag, too. 

Here's the european homepage: http://www.loqi.eu/

So many beautiful designs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Fim.... We all need an escape route. Oh dear, it seems we aren't safe anywhere, even at the Mackerel... We can always find a way to leave the place...&#128563;





Fimpagebag said:


> Love it, Ludmilla! If you had to get bitten, what a great vibrant bag to do it! Now back to the bar and (in the lowest voice possible) tell me your escape route. I just may need it today....



No escape route for me, please. I've done it AGAIN. Looking at pre-loved bags. Now I'm eying a black Alexa. In better condition. Help! Chain me to the bar, quick!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it, Ludmilla! If you had to get bitten, what a great vibrant bag to do it! Now back to the bar and (in the lowest voice possible) tell me your escape route. I just may need it today....



Thanks, Fim. I have a soft spot for foxes. I love the vibrant colour of their fur.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Fim.... We all need an escape route. Oh dear, it seems we aren't safe anywhere, even at the Mackerel... We can always find a way to leave the place...&#128563;



Very true, Mariapia. But security precautions are tightening at the Happy Mackerel.  

 The broken latch on the window in the ladies' room has been replaced with a padlock and the cellar door nailed shut.  

Which only leaves the fireplace chimney as a possible means of escape....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> No escape route for me, please. I've done it AGAIN. Looking at pre-loved bags. Now I'm eying a black Alexa. In better condition. Help! Chain me to the bar, quick!



I may have to, Ludmilla. If only to create a diversion while I go whoosh up the chimney!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Furtive Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. As Wanna Bag Fever threatens to reach epidemic proportions among Pinch Purse Islanders, the sheer creativity of those in Quarantine rival the great Houdini. :ninja:

If you have yet to be affected, be aware that Wanna Bag Fever is extremely contagious.  So, should you happen to see an escapee, the best advice is to keep your distance.  

Or not....     :devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I may have to, Ludmilla. If only to create a diversion while I go whoosh up the chimney!




We need to get a tatoo of the premises on our bodies like in "Prison Break".....&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I may have to, Ludmilla. If only to create a diversion while I go whoosh up the chimney!



Ok! I will put the fox bag over the head of the nurse and then I might feign bagysterics. :girlwhack:

But be careful in the chimney. Perhaps there is a soot filter in it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We need to get a tatoo of the premises on our bodies like in "Prison Break".....&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;



Better still, we might just have to face the fact that we're Pinch Purse Island's version of *the A Team!* I leave it to all of you which members we resemble most!

1. Hannibal
2. Face
3. BA
4. Murdock

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

:lolots: 

It's more like the *B*(ag) *Team*, isn't it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> :lolots:
> 
> It's more like the *B*(ag) *Team*, isn't it?




Or the BBT.... The big bag team!!&#128515;


----------



## LVk8

It's pretty obvious that we are all nuts like Murdoch


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Or the BBT.... The big bag team!!&#128515;




Hahaha. I like this!


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> It's pretty obvious that we are all nuts like Murdoch



But don't we all love it "When a plan comes together."

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

lvk8 said:


> it's pretty obvious that we are all nuts like murdoch




Lol


----------



## Fimpagebag

Slightly sooty but undetected, I'm back from my foray up the chimney.  

Truthfully I can say I did not buy any bags during my sortie.   

Nevertheless, my "French Leave" was not  wholly in vain.  

Having lunch with my DD, she revealed that her father wanted her to ask me in the most roundabout way what I might like for Valentine's Day? 

If it was within his specific predetermined price range, she was to order it on ebay and he would reimburse her on their next Daddy/Daughter day out.   

So, as she had her tablet with her, we put our heads together and found not one, *but two*, small preowned Le Pilages 

With Priority Shipping from their respective locations, they can be expected to arrive before Valentine's Day. 

Hooray!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> This! My bags have street credibility (read: they don't look pristine) and I don't have to put them into the washing machine. Or walk over them with my dirty shoes like Ms Birkin did. Have you seen the posted articles about her? They are in the same thread. I'm really asking myself, if Ms Birkin knows how much those bags cost and how much work is put in them.




I haven't read the article about Jane birkin trashing her bag, but I will now. I can't even begin to understand the appeal of walking on your bag, even a cheap one, with dirty shoes. Eww. Why?  



Ludmilla said:


> At last Ugly Jack and the bag fever bugs did get me. And I returned to the Mackerel with this:
> 
> 
> Now I'm back to rehab. Cheers!



 Oh, that's delightful! What a lovely fox. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Slightly sooty but undetected, I'm back from my foray up the chimney.
> 
> Truthfully I can say I did not buy any bags during my sortie.
> 
> Nevertheless, my "French Leave" was not  wholly in vain.
> 
> Having lunch with my DD, she revealed that her father wanted her to ask me in the most roundabout way what I might like for Valentine's Day?
> 
> If it was within his specific predetermined price range, she was to order it on ebay and he would reimburse her on their next Daddy/Daughter day out.
> 
> So, as she had her tablet with her, we put our heads together and found not one, *but two*, small preowned Le Pilages
> 
> With Priority Shipping from their respective locations, they can be expected to arrive before Valentine's Day.
> 
> Hooray!




Two! Well done


----------



## Ludmilla

Hey Fim! Very well done! Good things come to those who wait....  what a nice Valentine's present. I'm sure you will like Le Pliage.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I haven't read the article about Jane birkin trashing her bag, but I will now. I can't even begin to understand the appeal of walking on your bag, even a cheap one, with dirty shoes. Eww. Why?




Thanks for the fox compliments. I like foxes and their vibrant fur...
... If I remember right, Ms Birkin jumped during a japanese TV show over this poor Birkin bag. It was in the second article. I don't get the appeal either. Seems to be a "fun thing".


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hey Fim! Very well done! Good things come to those who wait....  what a nice Valentine's present. I'm sure you will like Le Pliage.



I'm sure I will, Ludmilla. The biggest challenge for me right now is to stop my dyslexic ipad from misspelling "Le Pliage!"


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> ....Two! Well done



Thank you, Misskris. The thought originally on the part of my DH and DD was an Arcadia bag they both knew I'd long admired. Beautiful but impractical, and far too heavy for my wonky shoulder, I opted instead for the practicality and ease of the small preowned Le 
Pliages.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Slightly sooty but undetected, I'm back from my foray up the chimney.
> 
> Truthfully I can say I did not buy any bags during my sortie.
> 
> Nevertheless, my "French Leave" was not  wholly in vain.
> 
> Having lunch with my DD, she revealed that her father wanted her to ask me in the most roundabout way what I might like for Valentine's Day?
> 
> If it was within his specific predetermined price range, she was to order it on ebay and he would reimburse her on their next Daddy/Daughter day out.
> 
> So, as she had her tablet with her, we put our heads together and found not one, *but two*, small preowned Le Pilages
> 
> With Priority Shipping from their respective locations, they can be expected to arrive before Valentine's Day.
> 
> Hooray!




Wonderful, Fim! &#128525;
What beautiful presents ! &#128077;&#128077;
Your DD and DH are really great people, but that ... you already know!
Congrats on your finds!&#128512;
We'll be waiting for your reveals!&#128571;
Hooray!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hey Fim! Very well done! Good things come to those who wait....  what a nice Valentine's present. I'm sure you will like Le Pliage.




Fim will be delighted! Those bags are so great that sometimes I say to myself that If I could go back in time, I wouldn't even look at other bags!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's * Surrender Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. My best intentions are no match for* Wanna Bag Fever*. 

Instead I realize that (for me) Wanna Bag Fever is a chronic condition.  It's never going away completely. I can only hope to control it for longer intervals, while freely acknowledging that my fever will spike from time to time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim! &#128525;
> What beautiful presents ! &#128077;&#128077;
> Your DD and DH are really great people, but that ... you already know!
> Congrats on your finds!&#128512;
> We'll be waiting for your reveals!&#128571;
> Hooray!



Thank you, Mariapia. I can hardly wait. resents

This winter has been particularly hard on my troublesome shoulder and I truly could use a few lighter weight bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I can hardly wait. resents
> 
> 
> 
> This winter has been particularly hard on my troublesome shoulder and I truly could use a few lighter weight bags.




I know what you are talking about, Fim. I broke my shoulder 10 years ago. The Le Pliages weigh nothing. You will love them!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's * Surrender Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. My best intentions are no match for* Wanna Bag Fever*.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead I realize that (for me) Wanna Bag Fever is a chronic condition.  It's never going away completely. I can only hope to control it for longer intervals, while freely acknowledging that my fever will spike from time to time.




I totally agree! There is no real cure. The Internet doesn't help either...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know what you are talking about, Fim. I broke my shoulder 10 years ago. The Le Pliages weigh nothing. You will love them!&#128512;



I'm afraid I will, Mariapia. Then what shall I do? So many pretty colors, so easy to care for and easily affordable.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm afraid I will, Mariapia. Then what shall I do? So many pretty colors, so easy to care for and easily affordable.....




Well, you have found a nice medicine against chronic bag fever.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know what you are talking about, Fim. I broke my shoulder 10 years ago. The Le Pliages weigh nothing. You will love them!&#128512;




If only they had adjustable and longer shoulder straps! The ones they have are too short for me. &#128542;


----------



## Ludmilla

By the way, Fim, what colours will you get?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> If only they had adjustable and longer shoulder straps! The ones they have are too short for me. &#128542;



I think that's why I opted for the small Le Pliages, Ludmilla. I love my handheld bags per se so the short handles should work well for me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> By the way, Fim, what colours will you get?



A short handle dark olive/brown and a longer handle red. I'd researched what to look for in authentic Le Pliages so I knew what to look for (and what to avoid) in the preowned marketplace.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree! There is no real cure. The Internet doesn't help either...




So true. I wonder how much more widespread the condition has become since the internet . I only knew a few nice bag brands before I started researching bags: the American classics coach, dooney & bourke,  and the designer bags I knew of were lv, Gucci, Chanel (out of my league obviously), fendi & maybe a few others. The more I discover, the more there is to love & covet. I used to carry one or two coach or dooney for ages and be happy with that. That seems like a lifetime ago :O


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> A short handle dark olive/brown and a longer handle red. I'd researched what to look for in authentic Le Pliages so I knew what to look for (and what to avoid) in the preowned marketplace.




Oh, I would like an olive bag...


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> So true. I wonder how much more widespread the condition has become since the internet . I only knew a few nice bag brands before I started researching bags: the American classics coach, dooney & bourke,  and the designer bags I knew of were lv, Gucci, Chanel (out of my league obviously), fendi & maybe a few others. The more I discover, the more there is to love & covet. I used to carry one or two coach or dooney for ages and be happy with that. That seems like a lifetime ago :O



^^^ 

Don't forget tpf and home shopping channels as well, Misskris.  

If it weren't for Mariapia's and  Ludmilla's Le Pliages, I wouldn't have known what I was missing!  

Ditto for Dooney (QVC) and Patricia Nash (HSN).   

All in all, it adds up to quite the education.    

And here I thought I'd never learn....


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes, the Internet is the worst enabler. Without the Internet I guess I would never have learned about the Alexa. I was searching an oak satchel I've spotted on the Underground (a Natasha Petal by Marc Jacobs - another brand I did not knew) and came across Lexy, which I liked even better. I remember well the moment I saw the price tag for the first time. I was sitting in my office, deep in love with a bag, that costed more than my monthly wage I got at that time. I was nearly fainting. 

The Internet makes everything available everywhere. I'm not sure, if I like this...

Well, without your lovely lovely Dooneys, Fim, I would have never known this brand (or the Florentine).


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A short handle dark olive/brown and a longer handle red. I'd researched what to look for in authentic Le Pliages so I knew what to look for (and what to avoid) in the preowned marketplace.




Great choice, Fim! The colours are gorgeous! You will get a lot of compliments!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> So true. I wonder how much more widespread the condition has become since the internet . I only knew a few nice bag brands before I started researching bags: the American classics coach, dooney & bourke,  and the designer bags I knew of were lv, Gucci, Chanel (out of my league obviously), fendi & maybe a few others. The more I discover, the more there is to love & covet. I used to carry one or two coach or dooney for ages and be happy with that. That seems like a lifetime ago :O




Same here, Misskris! 
I look at all the bags in the subforums and I am in awe!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the Internet is the worst enabler. Without the Internet I guess I would never have learned about the Alexa. I was searching an oak satchel I've spotted on the Underground (a Natasha Petal by Marc Jacobs - another brand I did not knew) and came across Lexy, which I liked even better. I remember well the moment I saw the price tag for the first time. I was sitting in my office, deep in love with a bag, that costed more than my monthly wage I got at that time. I was nearly fainting.
> 
> The Internet makes everything available everywhere. I'm not sure, if I like this...
> 
> Well, without your lovely lovely Dooneys, Fim, I would have never known this brand (or the Florentine).




Neither would I, Ludmilla!
I remember a shop owner who had shown me an inspired bag.
- I don't know who it is inspired by he said .
- Proenza Schouler PS13, I replied.
I think he has been looking at me differently since....&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Don't forget tpf and home shopping channels as well, Misskris.
> 
> 
> 
> If it weren't for Mariapia's and  Ludmilla's Le Pliages, I wouldn't have known what I was missing!
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto for Dooney (QVC) and Patricia Nash (HSN).
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, it adds up to quite the education.
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought I'd never learn....




We are all educated now, Fim! &#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great choice, Fim! The colours are gorgeous! You will get a lot of compliments!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




+1. I like red and green bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Neither would I, Ludmilla!
> I remember a shop owner who had shown me an inspired bag.
> - I don't know who it is inspired by he said .
> - Proenza Schouler PS13, I replied.
> I think he has been looking at me differently since....&#128521;




You are an expert, Mariapia! &#128522;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are all educated now, Fim! &#128525;



And hopelessly happily addicted as well! :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> +1. I like red and green bags.




Me too! &#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's  *Sunday Fun Day*  on Pinch Purse Island.  

As we all recover from our various stages of *Wanna Bag Fever* we would be wise to remember why we love our bags....   

And how *it could be much much worse.*.  :devil:

Instead of collecting bags  we could be....

1. Scooping up roadkill to take home to learn taxidermy online.  :greengrin:

2. Stacking razor blades for a centerpiece.  

3. Throwing a bright red flannel shirt into the washing machine with your whites.  

4. Finally finding out how pet food tastes.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's  *Sunday Fun Day*  on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> As we all recover from our various stages of *Wanna Bag Fever* we would be wise to remember why we love our bags....
> 
> 
> 
> And how *it could be much much worse.*.  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of collecting bags  we could be....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Scooping up roadkill to take home to learn taxidermy online.  :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Stacking razor blades for a centerpiece.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Throwing a bright red flannel shirt into the washing machine with your whites.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Finally finding out how pet food tastes.




Let me add one, Fim.....

5 .spending all our hard earned money at the Casino.&#128122;

I know a few people who do....&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Let me add one, Fim.....
> 
> 5 .spending all our hard earned money at the Casino.&#128122;
> 
> I know a few people who do....&#128563;



Good one, Mariapia! 

I do think we're often too hard on ourselves for our bag love. Everyone has their passions. Ours just happen to be bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Another one:

6. spending our money on drugs.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Another one:
> 
> 6. spending our money on drugs.




Great one too, Ludmilla! 
At least our bags don't put us or our families in danger!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Exciting news, Pinch Purse Islanders!  In recognition of our recent...er..."efforts" we been granted an international charter for our very own chapter of the *Well Behaved Ladies of the Bag*.    

It is for us to write our own bylaws applicable to Pinch Purse Island. However we *are required* to take the universal *Well Behaved Ladies of the Bag* pledge... 

*I* (insert name here) *solemnly pledge to enjoy my bags for what they are and consider it my sacred duty to add to their number*(without guilt)* whenever unforeseen circumstances warrant.* 


*Sign me up!*.


----------



## madamefifi

I'll take that pledge! I've spent thousand on LV, Balenciaga, Prada, Chloe, Gucci, Chanel...not to mention CL shoes... and I just can't anymore. Finally paid off the credit cards last year and cut them all into tiny little pieces (the cards, not the bags and shoes, lol). My first "realistic for my budget" purchase was a lovely MBMJ Natasha Q which I adore. Paid cash money for it, too.


----------



## misskris03

fimpagebag said:


> good one, mariapia!
> 
> I do think we're often too hard on ourselves for our bag love. Everyone has their passions. Ours just happen to be bags.



+1


----------



## Fimpagebag

madamefifi said:


> I'll take that pledge! I've spent thousand on LV, Balenciaga, Prada, Chloe, Gucci, Chanel...not to mention CL shoes... and I just can't anymore. Finally paid off the credit cards last year and cut them all into tiny little pieces (the cards, not the bags and shoes, lol). My first "realistic for my budget" purchase was a lovely MBMJ Natasha Q which I adore. Paid cash money for it, too.



Welcome, madamefifi! Technically there are no bag bans on Pinch Purse Island as we only buy bags we can afford without guilt. Your MBMJ Natasha Q absolutely qualifies. 

:welcome2:


----------



## misskris03

madamefifi said:


> I'll take that pledge! I've spent thousand on LV, Balenciaga, Prada, Chloe, Gucci, Chanel...not to mention CL shoes... and I just can't anymore. Finally paid off the credit cards last year and cut them all into tiny little pieces (the cards, not the bags and shoes, lol). My first "realistic for my budget" purchase was a lovely MBMJ Natasha Q which I adore. Paid cash money for it, too.



Well done! Congratulations!


----------



## LVk8

I tallied up the replacement value of my purses for the purpose of homeowners insurance not too long ago & was shocked at the number I came up with...

With that said I Dave Ramsey'd my life when I finished school so purses have never put me in debt which is probably a contributing factor to why I've always been more into cool vintage finds & consignment hunting than "the boutique experience" - frankly I just can't mentally allow myself to spend $3K on a single accessory even though I may own a purse or two whose replacement value is on that level


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Let me add one, Fim.....
> 
> 5 .spending all our hard earned money at the Casino.&#128122;
> 
> I know a few people who do....&#128563;



This is what I tell myself too...I've used this to justify a number of unjustifiable purchases because I'm an idiot


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> This is what I tell myself too...I've used this to justify a number of unjustifiable purchases because I'm an idiot



You are absolutely *not* an idiot, Misskris. 

You work hard, juggle numerous responsibilities,and (more often than not) put your needs last in your daily life. 

So be as kind to yourself as you are to your dearest and dearest and allow yourself a well deserved indulgence from time to time.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are absolutely *not* an idiot, Misskris.
> 
> 
> 
> You work hard, juggle numerous responsibilities,and (more often than not) put your needs last in your daily life.
> 
> 
> 
> So be as kind to yourself as you are to your dearest and dearest and allow yourself a well deserved indulgence from time to time.




I couldn't have said it better !&#128571;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Exciting news, Pinch Purse Islanders!  In recognition of our recent...er..."efforts" we been granted an international charter for our very own chapter of the *Well Behaved Ladies of the Bag*.
> 
> 
> 
> It is for us to write our own bylaws applicable to Pinch Purse Island. However we *are required* to take the universal *Well Behaved Ladies of the Bag* pledge...
> 
> 
> 
> *I* (insert name here) *solemnly pledge to enjoy my bags for what they are and consider it my sacred duty to add to their number*(without guilt)* whenever unforeseen circumstances warrant.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sign me up!*.




Brillant, Fim! I'll take that pledge too!&#128153;&#128077;


----------



## Ludmilla

mariapia said:


> i couldn't have said it better !&#128571;&#128077;&#128077;




+1!!!


----------



## Mariapia

madamefifi said:


> I'll take that pledge! I've spent thousand on LV, Balenciaga, Prada, Chloe, Gucci, Chanel...not to mention CL shoes... and I just can't anymore. Finally paid off the credit cards last year and cut them all into tiny little pieces (the cards, not the bags and shoes, lol). My first "realistic for my budget" purchase was a lovely MBMJ Natasha Q which I adore. Paid cash money for it, too.




Huge Congrats madamefifi! And Natasha is a wonderful bag!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Exciting news, Pinch Purse Islanders!  In recognition of our recent...er..."efforts" we been granted an international charter for our very own chapter of the *Well Behaved Ladies of the Bag*.
> 
> 
> 
> It is for us to write our own bylaws applicable to Pinch Purse Island. However we *are required* to take the universal *Well Behaved Ladies of the Bag* pledge...
> 
> 
> 
> *I* (insert name here) *solemnly pledge to enjoy my bags for what they are and consider it my sacred duty to add to their number*(without guilt)* whenever unforeseen circumstances warrant.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sign me up!*.




Hahahahahahahahahahahahaha....
I can't breathe anymore....


----------



## Ludmilla

madamefifi said:


> I'll take that pledge! I've spent thousand on LV, Balenciaga, Prada, Chloe, Gucci, Chanel...not to mention CL shoes... and I just can't anymore. Finally paid off the credit cards last year and cut them all into tiny little pieces (the cards, not the bags and shoes, lol). My first "realistic for my budget" purchase was a lovely MBMJ Natasha Q which I adore. Paid cash money for it, too.




Welcome on the island and huge congrats. I can only spend 500 with my credit card per month and I'm very thankful for this... Love the Natasha. It was the bag that put me on the track of expensive handbags. Don't have one, though, but I keep stalking ebay.


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> I tallied up the replacement value of my purses for the purpose of homeowners insurance not too long ago & was shocked at the number I came up with...
> 
> With that said I Dave Ramsey'd my life when I finished school so purses have never put me in debt which is probably a contributing factor to why I've always been more into cool vintage finds & consignment hunting than "the boutique experience" - frankly I just can't mentally allow myself to spend $3K on a single accessory even though I may own a purse or two whose replacement value is on that level




I have a piggy bank (better baggy bank) for bag purchases. And everything above 500 is not in my comfort zone of my wallet.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> You are absolutely *not* an idiot, Misskris.
> 
> You work hard, juggle numerous responsibilities,and (more often than not) put your needs last in your daily life.
> 
> So be as kind to yourself as you are to your dearest and dearest and allow yourself a well deserved indulgence from time to time.





Mariapia said:


> I couldn't have said it better !&#128571;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you ladies.You are the best


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Conundrum Monday *on Pinch Purse Island.   

1. Have you ever owned a bag that you expunged from your collection only to miss it more than you thought you would? So much so that when an opportunity to buy another one like it comes around.....?   

2. Why is it that being the shortest month of the year doesn't stop February from feeling interminable....?    

3. Why is it every software update promises to fix old bugs while introducing a bunch of new ones...?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Conundrum Monday *on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 1. Have you ever owned a bag that you expunged from your collection only to miss it more than you thought you would? So much so that when an opportunity to buy another one like it comes around.....?
> 
> 2. Why is it that being the shortest month of the year doesn't stop February from feeling interminable....?
> 
> 3. Why is it every software update promises to fix old bugs while introducing a bunch of new ones...?




Yes, Fim! Remember Jeanne.... Fortunately I could get her back. &#128525;
As for February, My mother says " Short but bad.." I just can't wait for summer...&#128553;
Software update.... I know what you mean.....It's driving me crazy. 
No wonder we have to comfort ourselves with new bags!&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Conundrum Monday *on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 1. Have you ever owned a bag that you expunged from your collection only to miss it more than you thought you would? So much so that when an opportunity to buy another one like it comes around.....?
> 
> 2. Why is it that being the shortest month of the year doesn't stop February from feeling interminable....?
> 
> 3. Why is it every software update promises to fix old bugs while introducing a bunch of new ones...?




Hello Fim!
I've never felt remorse after giving a bag away, I feel it before. But never say never.
I guess February lasts so long, because we are fed up with winter.
Hahaha. Software Updates. I hate them! They are like February interminable and messy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim! Remember Jeanne.... Fortunately I could get her back. &#128525;
> As for February, My mother says " Short but bad.." I just can't wait for summer...&#128553;
> Software update.... I know what you mean.....It's driving me crazy.
> *No wonder we have to comfort ourselves with new bags!*&#128521;



Absolutely, Mariapia! My two Le Pliages are en route and I should have them *both* by Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Fim!
> I've never felt remorse after giving a bag away, I feel it before. But never say never.
> I guess February lasts so long, because we are fed up with winter.
> Hahaha. *Software Updates. I hate them! They are like February interminable and messy. *



What a perfect way to put it, Ludmilla! At least February only occurs once a year. But those  software updates.....grrrrr


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Mariapia! My two Le Pliages are en route and I should have them *both* by Friday!




I got a mai&#314; from the site.... My Quadri should be here by Wednesday!&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I got a mai&#314; from the site.... My Quadri should be here by Wednesday!&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;



Hooray! You don't have long to wait!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Conundrum Monday *on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 1. Have you ever owned a bag that you expunged from your collection only to miss it more than you thought you would? So much so that when an opportunity to buy another one like it comes around.....?
> 
> 2. Why is it that being the shortest month of the year doesn't stop February from feeling interminable....?
> 
> 3. Why is it every software update promises to fix old bugs while introducing a bunch of new ones...?




I purchased a Grayson satchel a few years ago in White/Navy. After just a few weeks the corners turned yellow. 
After much aggravation, MK sent me a vanilla Grayson. I hated it. 
So I sold it. Then I missed it. So I bought another. Plus a black one. 
Then I remembered why I didn't like the style and sold the vanilla. 
Kept the black tho, for weddings and funerals.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I purchased a Grayson satchel a few years ago in White/Navy. After just a few weeks the corners turned yellow.
> After much aggravation, MK sent me a vanilla Grayson. I hated it.
> So I sold it. Then I missed it. So I bought another. Plus a black one.
> Then I remembered why I didn't like the style and sold the vanilla.
> Kept the black tho, for weddings and funerals.



Been there, done that, Murphy47.  I've had several Franco Sartos that I ended up donating after I meticulously found fault with each one. Sometimes it was the color, other times it was the particular style.  But in hindsight (where I swear I keep my bag loving brain) there is one that I would seriously consider purchasing again...


----------



## Murphy47

I have the worst luck with Franco Sarto. 
They make such cute styles but there's always a flaw. So they sit there until I do a closet sweep.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I have the worst luck with Franco Sarto.
> They make such cute styles but there's always a flaw. So they sit there until I do a closet sweep.



I agree that a lot of Franco Sarto styles can be hit or miss, Murphy47. 

Nevertheless, I have four that work very well for me. A Dixon satchel, a Catherine Tote, a Havana Hobo, and a yellow Bowery.

The only other Sarto I have any interest in would be a black quilted Marisa Crossbody bag to replace the one I once had.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! You don't have long to wait!




I saw the postman this morning, Fim....I told him to give the parcel to the flower shop If I am not home when he comes....
This is how impatient I am.....&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree that a lot of Franco Sarto styles can be hit or miss, Murphy47.
> 
> 
> 
> Nevertheless, I have four that work very well for me. A Dixon satchel, a Catherine Tote, a Havana Hobo, and a yellow Bowery.
> 
> 
> 
> The only other Sarto I have any interest in would be a black quilted Marisa Crossbody bag to replace the one I once had.




You will find the Marisa , Fim. Patience always pays off!&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I saw the postman this morning, Fim....I told him to give the parcel to the flower shop If I am not home when he comes....
> This is how impatient I am.....&#10084;&#65039;



I would do the same, Mariapia! I'm very curious about your new bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

mariapia said:


> you will find the marisa , fim. Patience always pays off!&#128521;



+1!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I would do the same, Mariapia! I'm very curious about your new bag.




It's very complicated here, Ludmilla. If you are not home when the postman comes, the parcel ( unless there is enough room in the letter box and no signature is required) goes back to the post office.... one day later and you have to wait till 2.30 on that day to get it!
No way am I going to wait....&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's very complicated here, Ludmilla. If you are not home when the postman comes, the parcel ( unless there is enough room in the letter box and no signature is required) goes back to the post office.... one day later and you have to wait till 2.30 on that day to get it!
> No way am I going to wait....&#128521;&#128521;



It's the same in Germany. As soon as they are not able to give it to you or the neighbours, they send it back to the post office. Where you can fetch it 24 hours later. 
I hope, you get your bag tomorrow! Today I recommended LC (the Roseau) to a friend who is looking for a work bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's the same in Germany. As soon as they are not able to give it to you or the neighbours, they send it back to the post office. Where you can fetch it 24 hours later.
> I hope, you get your bag tomorrow! Today I recommended LC (the Roseau) to a friend who is looking for a work bag.




Great suggestion. Ludmilla! A friend of mine has had a Roseau for years and It's still perfect.
As for the post office system, it seems to be the same everywhere in Europe!&#128520;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's the same in Germany. As soon as they are not able to give it to you or the neighbours, they send it back to the post office. Where you can fetch it 24 hours later.
> I hope, you get your bag tomorrow! Today I recommended LC (the Roseau) to a friend who is looking for a work bag.




Ludmilla, If you want to see what my Quadri looks like, there is a thread right now &#128521;&#128521;in the LC forum!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, If you want to see what my Quadri looks like, there is a thread right now &#128521;&#128521;in the LC forum!




Uhhh. I will run and take a look! Such nice bags. &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

I saw the rubis today in person. Sooo beautiful. Went to the LC store. If only they would do adjustable straps. The SA told me they don't do this because of the leather...
They had the saddle bags (don't remember the exact name). Oh my was I tempted. &#128516;
You will enjoy your quadri very much!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I saw the rubis today in person. Sooo beautiful. Went to the LC store. If only they would do adjustable straps. The SA told me they don't do this because of the leather...
> They had the saddle bags (don't remember the exact name). Oh my was I tempted. &#128516;
> You will enjoy your quadri very much!




The saddle bags you saw, could they be from the Balzane line? 
Anyway, they are all great bags. 
I told you I had added 8 to my cart.... &#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

&#128516; you are absolutely right, Mariapia. Balzane! Thank you for helping me out. &#128536;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's been a *Tumultuous Tuesday* for me today on Pinch Purse Island Everything that could go wrong at work...did. In less than the happiest of moods, I came home just in time for the mailman to lighten my mood. 

So here it is, the smaller of my two anticipated Le Pliages. Though it had been described as dark olive/brown, Longchamp describes it as taupe/slate. 

My most heartfelt thanks to Mariapia and Ludmilla for acquainting me with this brand and winning me over completely so I now own my first Le Pliage!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's beautiful, Fim. And you are very welcome - I'm a huge enabler.  enjoy your first Le Pliage!

We all have those tumultous days at work. I hope it will be better for you tomorrow!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's been a *Tumultuous Tuesday* for me today on Pinch Purse Island Everything that could go wrong at work...did. In less than the happiest of moods, I came home just in time for the mailman to lighten my mood.
> 
> 
> 
> So here it is, the smaller of my two anticipated Le Pliages. Though it had been described as dark olive/brown, Longchamp describes it as taupe/slate.
> 
> 
> 
> My most heartfelt thanks to Mariapia and Ludmilla for acquainting me with this brand and winning me over completely with this wonderful bag!




Hi, Fim! Nothing like a bag to lighten our mood!&#128525;
Here on TPF, we know how those little things can help us survive.....

Your Le Pliage is absolutely wonderful! I love the colour. It's one of the nicest.&#10084;&#65039;
Take your lovely bag to work tomorrow....and you'll see it will be a cool and relaxed workday....
And then.... you have another LP to look forward to.
Life is great, isn't it?&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi, Fim! Nothing like a bag to lighten our mood!&#128525;
> Here on TPF, we know how those little things can help us survive.....
> 
> Your Le Pliage is absolutely wonderful! I love the colour. It's one of the nicest.&#10084;&#65039;
> Take your lovely bag to work tomorrow....and you'll see it will be a cool and relaxed workday....
> And then.... you have another LP to look forward to.
> Life is great, isn't it?&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



It is indeed, Mariapia! I already have loaded up my little Le Pliage for work tomorrow.  It's amazing how much she holds and I'm positively giddy with delight. Thank you once again for introducing me to these marvelous bags!



(Another pic...this time indoors. I know I'm being silly, but I just can't help myself!  Sooo happy... )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It's beautiful, Fim. And you are very welcome - I'm a huge enabler.  enjoy your first Le Pliage!
> 
> We all have those tumultous days at work. I hope it will be better for you tomorrow!



Thank you, Ludmilla. Armed with my Le Pliage I'll have a glorious day no matter what!

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. Armed with my Le Pliage I'll have a glorious day no matter what!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I'm so happy, that you like and love her. Mariapia has put it in so much better words than myself. Enjoy enjoy enjoy her. Yes, they are wonderful bags and hold a lot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi, Fim! Nothing like a bag to lighten our mood!&#128525;
> Here on TPF, we know how those little things can help us survive.....
> 
> Your Le Pliage is absolutely wonderful! I love the colour. It's one of the nicest.&#10084;&#65039;
> Take your lovely bag to work tomorrow....and you'll see it will be a cool and relaxed workday....
> And then.... you have another LP to look forward to.
> Life is great, isn't it?&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;




So very very well put!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It is indeed, Mariapia! I already have loaded up my little Le Pliage for work tomorrow.  It's amazing how much she holds and I'm positively giddy with delight. Thank you once again for introducing me to these marvelous bags!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Another pic...this time indoors. I know I'm being silly, but I just can't help myself!  Sooo happy... )




I am so happy for you, Fim!
You are not being silly, you are just happy!&#128077;&#128515;&#128515;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

I wish you the most wonderful day with your new bag today, Fim! Rock her!


OK. All that LC talk made me edgy. And I shouldn't go to the boutique today to take another close look at the Balzane. 
 I shouldn't invite my sister to come with me either.  Yesterday I dragged a friend into it who nearly collapsed as soon as she saw the prices. Nothing better than that to avoid purchases... 
I definitely shouldn't think about telephoning the boutique in order to make a reservation of the bag until I'm able to run out of the office. 
 Oh, I'm in bis trouble, I guess...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I wish you the most wonderful day with your new bag today, Fim! Rock her!
> 
> 
> OK. All that LC talk made me edgy. And I shouldn't go to the boutique today to take another close look at the Balzane.
> I shouldn't invite my sister to come with me either.  Yesterday I dragged a friend into it who nearly collapsed as soon as she saw the prices. Nothing better than that to avoid purchases...
> I definitely shouldn't think about telephoning the boutique in order to make a reservation of the bag until I'm able to run out of the office.
> Oh, I'm in bis trouble, I guess...



Don't be too hard on yourself, Ludmilla. It's not you. It's Ugly Jack's cousin *Willie.* That strange indefinable feeling that hangs over your shoulder and dogs every footstep. You can try to ignore him, pretend he doesn't exist.

But there he is....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, Ludmilla. It's not you. It's Ugly Jack's cousin *Willie.* That strange indefinable feeling that hangs over your shoulder and dogs every footstep. You can try to ignore him, pretend he doesn't exist.
> 
> But there he is....




Willie is too cute, Fim. I can not resist his great eyes, that tell me to get a new bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, Islanders! It's *Rough and Tumble Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. In the fine old Irish tradition of the bare knuckle brawl, today is a day when we beat back our best intentions and send our bag bans diving for cover. It's a barroom bag brawl and let the winners take all!

(entering the fray, I currently have a bid in for a LC croc trimmed  Planetes)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, Islanders! It's *Rough and Tumble Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. In the fine old Irish tradition of the bare knuckle brawl, today is a day when we beat back our best intentions and send our bag bans diving for cover. It's a barroom bag brawl and let the winners take all!
> 
> (entering the fray, I currently have a bid in for a LC croc trimmed  Planetes)



:lolots: Take this - nasty bag ban! 

My sister just confirmed our appointment at 5 pm in front of the LC boutique. Hooray! Ugly Jack is super nervous now. 

Fim, you are on a LC roll! I keep my fingers crossed for you. Your bid sounds awesome.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, Islanders! It's *Rough and Tumble Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. In the fine old Irish tradition of the bare knuckle brawl, today is a day when we beat back our best intentions and send our bag bans diving for cover. It's a barroom bag brawl and let the winners take all!
> 
> 
> 
> (entering the fray, I currently have a bid in for a LC croc trimmed  Planetes)




Hello, Fim! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
A bid on a Planete! It's a great bag! &#10084;&#65039;
What colour is it?
I think you are going to be our LC ambassador everywhere you go!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> :lolots: Take this - nasty bag ban!
> 
> My sister just confirmed our appointment at 5 pm in front of the LC boutique. Hooray! Ugly Jack is super nervous now.
> 
> Fim, you are on a LC roll! I keep my fingers crossed for you. Your bid sounds awesome.




Hi Ludmilla!&#128512;
Is your Balzane on sale?
Funny, Fim, you and I are thinking LC at the same time....&#10084;&#65039;
We should buy shares in the company....&#128521;
In the meantime.....keep us posted....&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, the postman has just come!
Here is my Quadri!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!&#128512;
> Is your Balzane on sale?
> Funny, Fim, you and I are thinking LC at the same time....&#10084;&#65039;
> We should buy shares in the company....&#128521;
> In the meantime.....keep us posted....&#128525;



Yes, it is on sale! Still expensive (don't remember the exact price ), but within my comfort zone. I'm very excited. I've been eying the range quite a while, but never entered the boutique, because I feared, that I would want it immediately. It is the large one (fits DIN-A 4) and would be a perfect work bag. I was really overwhelmed yesterday. The bag is so nice. And the leather is wonderful. 

I didn't call the boutique to make a reservation. If it is still here it's fine. If it is gone, then it was not meant to be. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the postman has just come!
> Here is my Quadri!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892209



Awww, so beautyful! I love her!  Carry her in good health!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is on sale! Still expensive (don't remember the exact price ), but within my comfort zone. I'm very excited. I've been eying the range quite a while, but never entered the boutique, because I feared, that I would want it immediately. It is the large one (fits DIN-A 4) and would be a perfect work bag. I was really overwhelmed yesterday. The bag is so nice. And the leather is wonderful.
> 
> I didn't call the boutique to make a reservation. If it is still here it's fine. If it is gone, then it was not meant to be.
> 
> Wish me luck!




I know the bag you want, Ludmilla! I wanted it myself. I waited far too long to make a decision and when I was ready to order it....it was gone. 
If the price is in your comfort zone, if you fear you might regret it.....well you know what I mean.... &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Awww, so beautyful! I love her!  Carry her in good health!




Thank you, Ludmilla! It's very lightweight too....&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know the bag you want, Ludmilla! I wanted it myself. I waited far too long to make a decision and when I was ready to order it....it was gone.
> If the price is in your comfort zone, if you fear you might regret it.....well you know what I mean.... &#128521;




Hihi. Yes, I know, what you mean... it's about 50% off... 
Can't wait to get out of here, today. 
Enjoy your Quadri. It is a very stylish bag! I saw it irl and I liked her very much. Practical, high quality, nice colour - it has everything.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hihi. Yes, I know, what you mean... it's about 50% off...
> Can't wait to get out of here, today.
> Enjoy your Quadri. It is a very stylish bag! I saw it irl and I liked her very much. Practical, high quality, nice colour - it has everything.




50%off? Wonderful, Ludmilla!&#128077;
5pm.....i will be thinking of you and your sister at the LC shop.... &#128525;
And tonight.....I will be waiting for a reveal.. &#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the postman has just come!
> Here is my Quadri!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892209



Beyond gorgeous, Mariapia! What a fabulous bag!   

The color, the style, the quality, it's so you! Congratulations on getting such a phenomenal bag at such a great price! I can't think of anyone who deserves it more!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Beyond gorgeous, Mariapia! What a fabulous bag!
> 
> The color, the style, the quality, it's so you! Congratulations on getting such a phenomenal bag at such a great price! I can't think of anyone who deserves it more!




Thank you so much, Fim! &#128525;
What about your lovely LP? I think you must have been so happy to take it to work today!
Did it brighten your day? It certainly did.&#128077;
Now.... we are all waiting for your second one!&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Call me a ban breaker, ladies!! I'm still at the bar with my sister celebrating my NEW Balzane. I'm beyond happy right now. I had too much of Long Island Icetea, but hopefully I will post some pictures tomorrow!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Call me a ban breaker, ladies!! I'm still at the bar with my sister celebrating my NEW Balzane. I'm beyond happy right now. I had too much of Long Island Icetea, but hopefully I will post some pictures tomorrow!




Congrats Ludmilla! &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;You wanted it so much that you had to have it!&#128077;&#128077;
Your sister must have liked it too.&#128521;
Well done!&#128571;
Enjoy your evening out!&#128512;
We are waiting for the reveal of your Balzane!&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Call me a ban breaker, ladies!! I'm still at the bar with my sister celebrating my NEW Balzane. I'm beyond happy right now. I had too much of Long Island Icetea, but hopefully I will post some pictures tomorrow!



Hooray! Good for you, Ludmilla! You would've kicked yourself if you'd let such a great bag at that price go by. Party hearty and huge congrats on your new Belzane!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Fim! &#128525;
> What about your lovely LP? I think you must have been so happy to take it to work today!
> *Did it brighten your day? *It certainly did.&#128077;
> Now.... we are all waiting for your second one!&#128521;



It most certainly did, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Woah! Thank ladies! I'm really so so happy. She is so lovely. My sister had liked her for herself, but there was only one left.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It most certainly did, Mariapia!




Gorgeous, Fim. You rock every bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Gorgeous, Fim. You rock every bag.



Thank you, Ludmilla. You're very kind.  

You and Mariapia have opened a whole new world for me. First with nylon handbags and next with Longchamps. I thought of both of you today carrying my Le Pliage!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Thank ladies! I'm really so so happy. She is so lovely. My sister had liked her for herself, but there was only one left.



I agree, Ludmilla! There's no feeling like scoring a bag you absolutely love while staying within your comfort level!  We'll be celebrating all night at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. You're very kind.
> 
> 
> 
> You and Mariapia have opened a whole new world for me. First with nylon handbags and next with Longchamps. I thought of both of you today carrying my Le Pliage!




I thought of you today too,&#128525;! Great mod pic, Fim! &#128077;
I was sure the Le Pliage would suit you! 
And there is another one on the way.....&#128521;
You know what? We are like kids at the bottom of the X'mas tree when we receive our beloved bags! &#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Thank ladies! I'm really so so happy. She is so lovely. My sister had liked her for herself, but there was only one left.




Huge Congrats, Ludmilla! 
I can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I thought of you today too,&#128525;! Great mod pic, Fim! &#128077;
> I was sure the Le Pliage would suit you!
> And there is another one on the way.....&#128521;
> You know what? We are like kids at the bottom of the X'mas tree when we receive our beloved bags! &#128525;



Absolutely, Mariapia! Merry Longchamp-mas!

:xtree:


----------



## Mariapia

I went to my parents' this afternoon and of course, I was carrying my Quadri.
My father noticed it immediately.
He said:

"You are a bag collector.... It's cheaper than collecting watches....
What do I collect? Books! Dictionaries, Encyclopedias and some expensive books I.... have never read.... You know I don't like reading.... 
At least you are using your bags!"

Wow! That was adorable!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I went to my parents' this afternoon and of course, I was carrying my Quadri.
> My father noticed it immediately.
> He said:
> 
> "You are a bag collector.... It's cheaper than collecting watches....
> What do I collect? Books! Dictionaries, Encyclopedias and some expensive books I.... have never read.... You know I don't like reading....
> At least you are using your bags!"
> 
> Wow! That was adorable!&#55357;&#56845;



Your father is wise, Mariapia. Our bags are more than possessions. They're our companions, our confidents, and our windows to the world.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your father is wise, Mariapia. Our bags are more than possessions. They're our companions, our confidents, and our windows to the world.




Yes, Fim! And nothing can replace them.
My father also congratulated me when I told him about the price.
He loves it when I order his Dockers pants from websites. They are much cheaper of course and there is nothing like a good bargain to lighten his day....
Now he doesn't want to pay full price any more.....&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim! And nothing can replace them.
> My father also congratulated me when I told him about the price.
> He loves it when I order his Dockers pants from websites. They are much cheaper of course and there is nothing like a good bargain to lighten his day....
> Now he doesn't want to pay full price any more.....&#128512;



I'm afraid I've been bitten by the same bug as your father,  Mariapia.  :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm afraid I've been bitten by the same bug as your father,  Mariapia.  :giggles:




So am I, Fim!&#128512;
Shopping is so much fun when we are looking for bargains....&#128077;
Boutiques  in town cannot compete with the Internet, anyway'
Of course they have promotions all year round but you find it difficult to get the size or the colour you want....let alone the best price....
Somebody once told me " We are showrooms now, people come, try things on and then order from the Net"
No going back.....I think.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> So am I, Fim!&#128512;
> Shopping is so much fun when we are looking for bargains....&#128077;
> Boutiques  in town cannot compete with the Internet, anyway'
> Of course they have promotions all year round but you find it difficult to get the size or the colour you want....let alone the best price....
> Somebody once told me " We are showrooms now, people come, try things on and then order from the Net"
> No going back.....I think.



I agree, Mariapia. My Le Pliage cost what it would in France. But not in the US. True, my bag is preowned, but its quality and condition are exceptional. So ebay is pretty much my only alternative.


----------



## Murphy47

There are great deals to be had on the bay. 
And you got a great one!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> There are great deals to be had on the bay.
> And you got a great one!



I agree, Murphy47. I know there are plenty of hazards buying on eBay. But if you do your homework, know what you're looking for, and (more importantly) know what to avoid, there are plenty of great deals to be found.


----------



## Murphy47

Research is key!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the postman has just come!
> Here is my Quadri!&#10084;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2892209



That's a gorgeous color! I like the textured leather too. Well done, scoring that on sale!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I went to my parents' this afternoon and of course, I was carrying my Quadri.
> My father noticed it immediately.
> He said:
> 
> "You are a bag collector.... It's cheaper than collecting watches....
> What do I collect? Books! Dictionaries, Encyclopedias and some expensive books I.... have never read.... You know I don't like reading....
> At least you are using your bags!"
> 
> Wow! That was adorable!&#128525;



Your father is a smart man.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoy everybody!
The ban breaker is back on the island. I brought a little hangover and a beautiful Balzane with me:







She is at work with me today and I'm over the moon. I consider her as my Valentine's present from myself. resents
She fits a lot, has a nice lining and it is not too heavy. She was really 50% off. I paid 365,-&#8364; (still a lot, but there was Christmas cash left) and I think, she is worth every cent. Can't stop staring at her... 
Merry Longchamp-mas to us all! :xtree:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I went to my parents' this afternoon and of course, I was carrying my Quadri.
> My father noticed it immediately.
> He said:
> 
> "You are a bag collector.... It's cheaper than collecting watches....
> What do I collect? Books! Dictionaries, Encyclopedias and some expensive books I.... have never read.... You know I don't like reading....
> At least you are using your bags!"
> 
> Wow! That was adorable!&#128525;



Your father is really nice and smart, Mariapia.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy everybody!
> The ban breaker is back on the island. I brought a little hangover and a beautiful Balzane with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is at work with me today and I'm over the moon. I consider her as my Valentine's present from myself. resents
> She fits a lot, has a nice lining and it is not too heavy. She was really 50% off. I paid 365,- (still a lot, but there was Christmas cash left) and I think, she is worth every cent. Can't stop staring at her...
> Merry Longchamp-mas to us all! :xtree:




Wow! What a beautiful Balzane, Ludmilla!&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;
It's a great Valentine present. You deserve it!&#128077;&#128077;
And it is a steal too!
I am very happy for you! There was only one and it was meant to be yours!
Huge huge congrats again!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy everybody!
> The ban breaker is back on the island. I brought a little hangover and a beautiful Balzane with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is at work with me today and I'm over the moon. I consider her as my Valentine's present from myself. resents
> She fits a lot, has a nice lining and it is not too heavy. She was really 50% off. I paid 365,- (still a lot, but there was Christmas cash left) and I think, she is worth every cent. Can't stop staring at her...
> Merry Longchamp-mas to us all! :xtree:



Beyond fabulous, Ludmilla! The leather looks absolutely sumptuous and the color has such depth. It's not often a bag can be both luxurious yet utilitarian. But your Balzane is that rare exception. Wear her with pride and rock everyone's world who sees you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a beautiful Balzane, Ludmilla!&#128571;&#128571;&#128571;
> It's a great Valentine present. You deserve it!&#128077;&#128077;
> And it is a steal too!
> I am very happy for you! There was only one and it was meant to be yours!
> Huge huge congrats again!!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;





Fimpagebag said:


> Beyond fabulous, Ludmilla! The leather looks absolutely sumptuous and the color has such depth. It's not often a bag can be both luxurious yet utilitarian. But your Balzane is that rare exception. Wear her with pride and rock everyone's world who sees you!



 Yes, I guess, it was meant to be. It was pure luck, that I went into the boutique on Tuesday. 
I think, I won't rotate bags for a while. Thank you so much, ladies. I can't stop smiling.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I guess, it was meant to be. It was pure luck, that I went into the boutique on Tuesday.
> I think, I won't rotate bags for a while. Thank you so much, ladies. I can't stop smiling.




I might not rotate for a while either, Ludmilla!&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I might not rotate for a while either, Ludmilla!&#128521;



 Your lovely Quadri is not made for rotating. She wants to get used for a loooong while!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Your lovely Quadri is not made for rotating. She wants to get used for a loooong while!




So does your Balzane, Ludmilla! 
Your Alexa must be jealous.... But then she knew that one day she would have a gorgeous little sister....&#128521;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> So does your Balzane, Ludmilla!
> Your Alexa must be jealous.... But then she knew that one day she would have a gorgeous little sister....&#128521;




No, Miss Pickle is not jealous at all. She is quite happy that she has not to come to the office every day with me. &#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, Miss Pickle is not jealous at all. She is quite happy that she has not to come to the office every day with me. &#128521;




Lucky girl! She can stay home and enjoy a cozy day!&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's * "Her Day" Thursday * on Pinch Purse Island.   

Rarely do we refer to our bags as "He". My bags are all "she" and I have names for them all. My Etienne Aigner is *Aggie* while my Imoshin is *Immie.* I also ascribe personalities to each of my bags. 

Which is probably only one of the many reasons no one has ever accused me of being a bastion of sanity when it comes to my bags!

:girlwhack:


:


----------



## Murphy47

Sanity is over rated. &#128540;


----------



## Ludmilla

Some tpfers refer to their bags differently. They have girls and boys in their collection. Hm. I think most of my bags are "shes". The German noun "Tasche" (bag) is female. So I guess I think automatically about a she when referring to my bags. What gender have the English nouns "purse" or "bag". My English lessons are long gone, and I don't remember if the English nouns have a gender like the German ones... well - don't want to start a debate about language. Sorry. :giggles:

And yes: Sanity is overrated!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Some tpfers refer to their bags differently. They have girls and boys in their collection. Hm. I think most of my bags are "shes". The German noun "Tasche" (bag) is female. So I guess I think automatically about a she when referring to my bags. What gender have the English nouns "purse" or "bag". My English lessons are long gone, and I don't remember if the English nouns have a gender like the German ones... well - don't want to start a debate about language. Sorry. :giggles:
> 
> And yes: Sanity is overrated!




In English, nouns are neutral. Our English teachers used to tell us that some very beautiful things such as .... a ship, a car, even a plane could be considered as "she ". 
French nouns are not neutral. 

A bag= Un sac( masc)
A car= Une voiture (fem)
A plane= Un avion ( masc)

I love those debates, Ludmilla.....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> In English, nouns are neutral. Our English teachers used to tell us that some very beautiful things such as .... a ship, a car, even a plane could be considered as "she ".
> French nouns are not neutral.
> 
> A bag= Un sac( masc)
> A car= Une voiture (fem)
> A plane= Un avion ( masc)
> 
> I love those debates, Ludmilla.....&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Thanks Mariapia! Now my memory is back again. I had this in mind, but I was not sure about it. Because of "brother sun and sister moon". 

It's funny for me, that in French bags are masculine. Because in Italian they are feminine, too. It's "la borsa". So in every language, I'm able to speak, bags are girls (or neutral in English). How do you refer to your bags, when you think at them in your mother tongue? Are they boys or girls? Because, when you speak about them in French they are always "he". And doesn't our language form how we perceive things or the world?

I love those debates, too. It's so interesting!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Friday the 13th* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day to throw spilt salt over your shoulder and *not* walk under ladders. Is this the same in the EU and other parts of the world? Or are the only triskaidekaphobics in the US?

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Friday the 13th* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day to throw spilt salt over your shoulder and *not* walk under ladders. Is this the same in the EU and other parts of the world? Or are the only triskaidekaphobics in the US?
> 
> :giggles:



Nope. It is the same here. Not everybody, but many people fear all sorts of mischief and disasters.  Worst case must be if a black cat crosses your path on a Friday the 13th.


----------



## Ludmilla

Are there any superstitions around handbags?

I know only of "Don't put your bags on the floor, because demons might get into it/you will loose money."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Are there any superstitions around handbags?
> 
> I know only of "Don't put your bags on the floor, because demons might get into it/you will loose money."



Another one is to put a penny in a handbag or wallet you give as a gift so the person who receives it will have good luck/never go broke.


----------



## Ludmilla

I found those:

A rusting pocket knife in your bag means that somebody will die. 
A conker in your bag stands for friendship. (???) 
Don't put your bag on the table, you will face bankruptcy.  :tumbleweed:

And that's the best:

A woman who is looking for a husband should carry a slice of wedding cake in her bag, until the new married couple returns from honeymoon. :snack:

Well. I would rather eat the cake.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I found those:
> 
> A rusting pocket knife in your bag means that somebody will die.
> A conker in your bag stands for friendship. (???)
> Don't put your bag on the table, you will face bankruptcy.  :tumbleweed:
> 
> And that's the best:
> 
> A woman who is looking for a husband should carry a slice of wedding cake in her bag, until the new married couple returns from honeymoon. :snack:
> 
> Well. I would rather eat the cake.



Good ones. Ludmilla! I'd never heard any of these before. My only question is, if you shouldn't put your bag on the table, or on the floor, is this your only alternative?

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks Mariapia! Now my memory is back again. I had this in mind, but I was not sure about it. Because of "brother sun and sister moon".
> 
> It's funny for me, that in French bags are masculine. Because in Italian they are feminine, too. It's "la borsa". So in every language, I'm able to speak, bags are girls (or neutral in English). How do you refer to your bags, when you think at them in your mother tongue? Are they boys or girls? Because, when you speak about them in French they are always "he". And doesn't our language form how we perceive things or the world?
> 
> I love those debates, too. It's so interesting!




I say "il" when I refer to one of my bags...in French.. as "sac"is masculine in my mother tongue...
I was very surprised the first time I visited TPF to see ladies using the feminine pronoun when speaking about their bag.
I find it difficult to do the same though....I generally use the neutral "it" here....&#128543;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I found those:
> 
> A rusting pocket knife in your bag means that somebody will die.
> A conker in your bag stands for friendship. (???)
> Don't put your bag on the table, you will face bankruptcy.  :tumbleweed:
> 
> And that's the best:
> 
> A woman who is looking for a husband should carry a slice of wedding cake in her bag, until the new married couple returns from honeymoon. :snack:
> 
> Well. I would rather eat the cake.




I love those, Ludmilla! &#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Friday the 13th* on Pinch Purse Island. It's a day to throw spilt salt over your shoulder and *not* walk under ladders. Is this the same in the EU and other parts of the world? Or are the only triskaidekaphobics in the US?
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




We have the same here too, Fim!
But I think that some people believe Friday 13th is a lucky day.... 
They buy lottery tickets for example!&#128551;


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Are there any superstitions around handbags?
> 
> I know only of "Don't put your bags on the floor, because demons might get into it/you will loose money."



Same here "loosing the money" in my culture too.



Fimpagebag said:


> It's * "Her Day" Thursday * on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Rarely do we refer to our bags as "He". My bags are all "she" and I have names for them all. My Etienne Aigner is *Aggie* while my Imoshin is *Immie.* I also ascribe personalities to each of my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is probably only one of the many reasons no one has ever accused me of being a bastion of sanity when it comes to my bags!
> 
> 
> 
> :girlwhack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :



My language does not make a difference between sexes, no equivalent to she/he, so the bag "kott" is just it


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We have the same here too, Fim!
> But I think that some people believe Friday 13th is a lucky day....
> They buy lottery tickets for example!&#128551;



Thus far my Friday the 13th is a bit of both, Mariapia. On my way to work in my DH's jeep, the transmission went pfftttt! on an icy hill!  It's now in shop for (major $$)repairs.  

On the upside, after my DH came and brought me home in our "rattle trap" farm truck, the mailman was right behind us. My new to me preowned Le Pliage.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh Fim, I'm so sorry about your broken truck. I hope the repairs won't be too expensive!

But what a beautiful bag. It's gorgeous and you look soo happy with her. Sure it will bring you a lot of luck!


----------



## Ludmilla

I forgot to mention, Fim, but I'm really glad that you are save back home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Same here "loosing the money" in my culture too.
> 
> 
> 
> My language does not make a difference between sexes, no equivalent to she/he, so the bag "kott" is just it




It's Finish, isn't it? I never had the chance to learn it, but I like how the words are written. They look interesting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh Fim, I'm so sorry about your broken truck. I hope the repairs won't be too expensive!
> 
> But what a beautiful bag. It's gorgeous and you look soo happy with her. Sure it will bring you a lot of luck!



Thank you, Ludmilla. I won't know how expensive the repairs will be until later today. But at least I have something to smile about with my Le Pliage.


----------



## sunnyflies

It is so nice and refreshing to wash up on the shore of this island! I had no idea it existed, and it makes me feel so much better. I have been suffering from Bag Fever and needed a dose of common sense. 

Funny how a good sale can feed Bag Fever isn't it? I've been trolling the websites of a number of high end stores watching their sales for a few weeks now. While I have gotten some great deals, I was holding out for a special top end bag. After coming here, I can feel myself decompressing and the fever leaving. You ladies are so sensible. Just what I needed! 

I think I will kick off my shoes and relax bit. I don't drink, so won't be at the bar with you but, I do love a cup of good tea.

Recent purchases, none of which will break the bank, all of which are made of good leather. Top to bottom: Rag and Bone Enfield Messenger, Cole Haan open tote, Cole Haan zip top bag with braided handles,


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> It's Finish, isn't it? I never had the chance to learn it, but I like how the words are written. They look interesting.




no, but closely related - Estonian


----------



## Fimpagebag

sunnyflies said:


> It is so nice and refreshing to wash up on the shore of this island! I had no idea it existed, and it makes me feel so much better. I have been suffering from Bag Fever and needed a dose of common sense.
> 
> Funny how a good sale can feed Bag Fever isn't it? I've been trolling the websites of a number of high end stores watching their sales for a few weeks now. While I have gotten some great deals, I was holding out for a special top end bag. After coming here, I can feel myself decompressing and the fever leaving. You ladies are so sensible. Just what I needed!
> 
> I think I will kick off my shoes and relax bit. I don't drink, so won't be at the bar with you but, I do love a cup of good tea.
> 
> Recent purchases, none of which will break the bank, all of which are made of good leather I will enjoy. Left to right, Cole Haan zip top bag with braided handles, Rag and Bone Enfield Messenger, Cole Haan tote



Welcome, sunnyflies! If the Happy Mackerel holds no charms for you, there's always the *Fishcake Bakery.* For obvious reasons, their high tea is legendary.   :giggles:

So glad to see your Cole Haan bags. Their quality and style are unquestionable. Rag and Bone is another brand that is far too often unappreciated for their quality bags.

Well done! And again, welcome to Pinch Purse Island!

:welcome2:


----------



## sunnyflies

Thank you! The Fishcake Bakery sounds perfect for me. Yum!

I found each of the bags, not only on sale, but with an extra percentage off for either a day or the weekend, so I feel far less guilty about getting them. I gave the Rag and Bone bag to my DD who loves it. It is beautifully made with quality details I had not expected. As I decompress, I think I will learn a lot from those of you who have been on this sensible island a while.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> no, but closely related - Estonian




Another very interesting language and country! With a great knitting culture. I have a whole book with knitting patterns from Estonia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

sunnyflies said:


> Thank you! The Fishcake Bakery sounds perfect for me. Yum!
> 
> I found each of the bags, not only on sale, but with an extra percentage off for either a day or the weekend, so I feel far less guilty about getting them. I gave the Rag and Bone bag to my DD who loves it. It is beautifully made with quality details I had not expected. As I decompress, I think I will learn a lot from those of you who have been on this sensible island a while.



It's a learning experience for us all, sunnflies.   

Two of most respected Pinch Purse Islanders, Mariapia and Ludmilla, have been instrumental in helping me discover the wonderful nylon bags by Longchamp. Thanks to their real life testimonials, I took the plunge and now own two very reasonably priced Le Pliages.


----------



## Ludmilla

Welcome Sunnyflies. You bring very nice bags to Pinch Purse Island. The shores on this island are very relaxing and friendly. Your bag fever will get better here. Have a nice time at the Fishcake bakery and do drop by now and then.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a learning experience for us all, sunnflies.
> 
> 
> 
> Two of most respected Pinch Purse Islanders, Mariapia and Ludmilla, have been instrumental in helping me discover the wonderful nylon bags by Longchamp. Thanks to their real life testimonials, I took the plunge and now own two very reasonably priced Le Pliages.




You are flattering me, Fim! 

I keep my fingers crossed for you, that your truck will be fine and not too expensive!


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Another very interesting language and country! With a great knitting culture. I have a whole book with knitting patterns from Estonia.




 Which one do you have?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thus far my Friday the 13th is a bit of both, Mariapia. On my way to work in my DH's jeep, the transmission went pfftttt! on an icy hill!  It's now in shop for (major $$)repairs.
> 
> 
> 
> On the upside, after my DH came and brought me home in our "rattle trap" farm truck, the mailman was right behind us. My new to me preowned Le Pliage.




Oh dear! I'm so sorry, Fim! I hope that the bill will be reasonable and that you will get your car back very quickly.
Fortunately , you are safe and sound. 
Sending you hugs and kisses....&#128525;&#128525;

And to cheer you up when you got home..there was that wonderful red Le Pliage!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Great Valentine present . Beautiful colour! 
You have two LP now.... I bet you will rotate them for the weeks to come!&#128521;&#128521;
Huge Congrats on both, Fim!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

sunnyflies said:


> It is so nice and refreshing to wash up on the shore of this island! I had no idea it existed, and it makes me feel so much better. I have been suffering from Bag Fever and needed a dose of common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how a good sale can feed Bag Fever isn't it? I've been trolling the websites of a number of high end stores watching their sales for a few weeks now. While I have gotten some great deals, I was holding out for a special top end bag. After coming here, I can feel myself decompressing and the fever leaving. You ladies are so sensible. Just what I needed!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will kick off my shoes and relax bit. I don't drink, so won't be at the bar with you but, I do love a cup of good tea.
> 
> 
> 
> Recent purchases, none of which will break the bank, all of which are made of good leather. Top to bottom: Rag and Bone Enfield Messenger, Cole Haan open tote, Cole Haan zip top bag with braided handles,




Welcome sunnyflies! &#128512;&#128512;&#128512;
Your bags are gorgeous.&#128077;&#10084;&#65039;
Congrats on your purchases!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I'm so sorry, Fim! I hope that the bill will be reasonable and that you will get your car back very quickly.
> Fortunately , you are safe and sound.
> Sending you hugs and kisses....&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> And to cheer you up when you got home..there was that wonderful red Le Pliage!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Great Valentine present . Beautiful colour!
> You have two LP now.... I bet you will rotate them for the weeks to come!&#128521;&#128521;
> Huge Congrats on both, Fim!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you, Mariapia. As it turned out, my red Le Pliage brought me luck. The repair turned out to be not as serious as first thought. All that was needed was a new hose clamp, a liter of transmission fluid, and I was good to go! *Red* turned out to be a very lucky color indeed!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. As it turned out, my red Le Pliage brought me luck. The repair turned out to be not as serious as first thought. All that was needed was a new hose clamp, a liter of transmission fluid, and I was good to go! *Red* turned out to be a very lucky color indeed!




Great news Fim! &#128512;&#128512;
Red brought you luck! 
Now you can enjoy your lovely red LP without thinking about the mechanic....and spend a wonderful Valentine Day!&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. As it turned out, my red Le Pliage brought me luck. The repair turned out to be not as serious as first thought. All that was needed was a new hose clamp, a liter of transmission fluid, and I was good to go! *Red* turned out to be a very lucky color indeed!




I'm glad to read this. Now you can spend a relaxed weekend with your beautiful LPs and your DH.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Which one do you have?




It's "Knitted lace of Estonia" by Nancy Bush. She has been to Estonia and made it together with Estonian knitters. There is some history in this book and they took patterns from the Triinu magazine. Do you know it? 
I did some lace before (free patterns from ravelry or drops), but until now I did nothing from this book. But I've bought already some wool


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Valentine's Day* on Pinch Purse Island. Have a great day with those you love.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy everybody!
> The ban breaker is back on the island. I brought a little hangover and a beautiful Balzane with me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is at work with me today and I'm over the moon. I consider her as my Valentine's present from myself. resents
> She fits a lot, has a nice lining and it is not too heavy. She was really 50% off. I paid 365,- (still a lot, but there was Christmas cash left) and I think, she is worth every cent. Can't stop staring at her...
> Merry Longchamp-mas to us all! :xtree:




Gorgeous bag, ludmilla! That red is exquisite. Happy valentine's day!

Fim- I'm glad your jeep issues were less complex and less expensive than expected. A new transmission would have been awful  




Here is my red bag. A Belen Echandia . I find red so cheerful. It's my only brightly colored leather handbag.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Gorgeous bag, ludmilla! That red is exquisite. Happy valentine's day!
> 
> Fim- I'm glad your jeep issues were less complex and less expensive than expected. A new transmission would have been awful
> 
> View attachment 2895936
> 
> 
> Here is my red bag. A Belen Echandia . I find red so cheerful. It's my only brightly colored leather handbag.




Wow! What a lovely BE, misskris! I often looked at the subforum and always found their bags gorgeous! 
Happy Valentine's Day to you and your loved ones!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Valentine's Day* on Pinch Purse Island. Have a great day with those you love.




Have a great day too, Fim!&#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Gorgeous bag, ludmilla! That red is exquisite. Happy valentine's day!
> 
> Fim- I'm glad your jeep issues were less complex and less expensive than expected. A new transmission would have been awful
> 
> 
> Here is my red bag. A Belen Echandia . I find red so cheerful. It's my only brightly colored leather handbag.




What a beautiful red bag! Enjoy and thanks for Balzane compliments


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Valentine's Day to everybody on the island! &#128150;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a lovely BE, misskris! I often looked at the subforum and always found their bags gorgeous!
> Happy Valentine's Day to you and your loved ones!&#128525;



Thank you! Happy valentines day to you and your loved ones too! Xoxo


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Valentine's Day to everybody on the island! &#128150;




Happy Valentine's Day to you, Ludmilla!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Gorgeous bag, ludmilla! That red is exquisite. Happy valentine's day!
> 
> Fim- I'm glad your jeep issues were less complex and less expensive than expected. A new transmission would have been awful
> 
> View attachment 2895936
> 
> 
> Here is my red bag. A Belen Echandia . I find red so cheerful. It's my only brightly colored leather handbag.



Wow! Love your red bag, Misskris. Perfect for Valentine's Day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's * Sunday "more than one" day* on Pinch Purse Island.  

Among my (too) many bags ore than two thirds of my collection are "multiples" of the same brand.  

Currently *Dooney* is leading with *Franco Sarto* and *Ralph Lauren * running close seconds. 

 But I suspect it's only a matter of time before *Longchamp* moves up in the standings. :devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's * Sunday "more than one" day* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Among my (too) many bags ore than two thirds of my collection are "multiples" of the same brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Currently *Dooney* is leading with *Franco Sarto* and *Ralph Lauren * running close seconds.
> 
> 
> 
> But I suspect it's only a matter of time before *Longchamp* moves up in the standings. :devil:




Hello, Fim!&#128525;
As I have too many bags too.... after reading your post and looking at my list, I realized that the leader is Longchamp....&#128521;&#128532;
Three LPs: red, bilberry, Mary Katrantzou( the one with the colourful balloons)
A navy veau foulonné,  small size( LP shape)
A pink  nylon pochette...( a gift I have never used)
My Rubis Quadri.....&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim!&#55357;&#56845;
> As I have too many bags too.... after reading your post and looking at my list, I realized that the leader is Longchamp....&#55357;&#56841;&#55357;&#56852;
> Three LPs: red, bilberry, Mary Katrantzou( the one with the colourful balloons)
> A navy veau foulonné,  small size( LP shape)
> A pink  nylon pochette...( a gift I have never used)
> My Rubis Quadri.....&#55357;&#56832;



Though I didn't have the winning bid for the Planetes I mentioned a few days ago,  there just might be another preowned Le Pliage coming this week....     :devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Though I didn't have the winning bid for the Planetes I mentioned a few days ago,  there just might be another preowned Le Pliage coming this week....     :devil:




Wow! Are you bidding on it right now, Fim?
What colour is it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Haha, Fim, I think we have started an addiction here. I keep my fingers crossed that you get your third LP. As we have a saying in Germany: all good things are three. 

I too tend to have more than one bag from a brand. Miss Pickle is the exception, but only because she and her siblings are do expensive.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Are you bidding on it right now, Fim?
> What colour is it?



Navy. If I win (and weather permitting) it should arrive this week. I won't bid more than I can easily afford.  

(Especially since I recently pulled the trigger on this Dooney nylon "Florentine" style Smith satchel). :giggles:

Look away, Ludmilla!

:devil:


----------



## misskris03

Nice bag, Fim. The dooney florentine bags are really growing on me, which is unfortunate. 

I have 2 Belen Echandia bags and 2 coach bags. No other multiples. I'd gladly double up on Alexander McQueen if I  could afford to. I love those older Novak bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Nice bag, Fim. The dooney florentine bags are really growing on me, which is unfortunate.
> 
> I have 2 Belen Echandia bags and 2 coach bags. No other multiples. I'd gladly double up on Alexander McQueen if I  could afford to. I love those older Novak bags.



I know what you mean, Misskris. Though I love the look of the all leather Florentine satchels, they weigh around 3 lbs. 

Too heavy (and expensive) for me. But the older nylon Smiths with the strap handles (as opposed to the current rolled handles) are much lighterweight and a better fit for me. so was the price for this particular bag. New condition, a color combination I love, and reasonable shipping all added up to $138. I honestly don't think I could have done better. So I seized the moment.

Perhaps a similar moment will happen for you and a Novak you love.  Here's hoping...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Navy. If I win (and weather permitting) it should arrive this week. I won't bid more than I can easily afford.
> 
> 
> 
> (Especially since I recently pulled the trigger on this Dooney nylon "Florentine" style Smith satchel). :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Look away, Ludmilla!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




Uhhh, Fim! When did you smuggle this beauty on the island? I wasn't fast enough to look away. Well, I confess, as soon as I read "Florentine" I looked at the picture. 
It's a beauty at a great price. You did absolutely well and you must enjoy Miss Smith for us both.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Nice bag, Fim. The dooney florentine bags are really growing on me, which is unfortunate.
> 
> I have 2 Belen Echandia bags and 2 coach bags. No other multiples. I'd gladly double up on Alexander McQueen if I  could afford to. I love those older Novak bags.




I keep my fingers crossed for you, that you will find one day the Novak in stunning condition and at a good price.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Uhhh, Fim! When did you smuggle this beauty on the island? I wasn't fast enough to look away. Well, I confess, as soon as I read "Florentine" I looked at the picture.
> It's a beauty at a great price. You did absolutely well and you must enjoy Miss Smith for us both.



I truly knew you had nothing to fear, Ludmilla.  Your beautiful Balzane trumps any Dooney I've ever seen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I truly knew you had nothing to fear, Ludmilla.  Your beautiful Balzane trumps any Dooney I've ever seen.




Aw, thanks Fim! I must confess, I consider myself very lucky, that I was able to get Madame B. She looks, smells and feels like premier designer. The French lady is sitting very self-confident next to Miss Pickle on my old sofa. Sorry for my enthusiasm, but I could talk about this bag for ages.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Navy. If I win (and weather permitting) it should arrive this week. I won't bid more than I can easily afford.
> 
> 
> 
> (Especially since I recently pulled the trigger on this Dooney nylon "Florentine" style Smith satchel). :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Look away, Ludmilla!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




That's what bidding is about, Fim. Yesterday I talked with a lovely lady who gave me some good advice. She said that automatic bidding is the best so that you won't be tempted to bid more than you can afford.
Keep us posted about the navy LP, and then of course...we'll all be waiting for a reveal, as usual....&#128521;
In the meantime, huge congrats on your stunning Flo Satchel..&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
You were right, a leather one is said to weigh a ton, nylon is perfect!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thanks Fim! I must confess, I consider myself very lucky, that I was able to get Madame B. She looks, smells and feels like premier designer. The French lady is sitting very self-confident next to Miss Pickle on my old sofa. Sorry for my enthusiasm, but I could talk about this bag for ages.




You can talk about Miss B for hours, Ludmilla, we know here what loving bags means. And your Balzane is gorgeous.
I nearly bought one myself! It was among the 8 bags I had added to the cart.....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thanks Fim! I must confess, I consider myself very lucky, that I was able to get Madame B. She looks, smells and feels like premier designer. The French lady is sitting very self-confident next to Miss Pickle on my old sofa. Sorry for my enthusiasm, but I could talk about this bag for ages.



And well you should, Ludmilla. Your Madame B is as sumptuous as any iconic designer bag. Quality, craftsmanship, beauty and construction are not the exclusive province of a handful of "luxury" designers. 

More to the point, Longchamp continues to remain true to its ideals and refreshingly true (in this day and age) to its devoted clientele. While other design houses continue to turn their back on the clientele that elevated them, Longchamp is to be admired for their loyalty to their customers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That's what bidding is about, Fim. Yesterday I talked with a lovely lady who gave me some good advice. She said that *automatic bidding is the best so that you won't be tempted to bid more than you can afford.*
> Keep us posted about the navy LP, and then of course...we'll all be waiting for a reveal, as usual....&#65533;&#65533;
> In the meantime, huge congrats on your stunning Flo Satchel..&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;&#65533;
> You were right, a leather one is said to weigh a ton, nylon is perfect!&#65533;&#65533;



I agree completely, Mariapia. Which is why I lost out on the Planetes. As for the preowned navy Le Pliage....

I won!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree completely, Mariapia. Which is why I lost out on the Planetes. As for the preowned navy Le Pliage....
> 
> I won!




Wow! Congrats, Fim! You sure know how to do business!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
Something else I learnt from the lady.....It's better to buy in the second half of the month.... There are fewer competitors than at the beginning.....&#128550;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree completely, Mariapia. Which is why I lost out on the Planetes. As for the preowned navy Le Pliage....
> 
> I won!




Congrats Fim!! I'm looking forward to your navy LP. &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Congrats, Fim! You sure know how to do business!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;
> Something else I learnt from the lady.....It's better to buy in the second half of the month.... There are fewer competitors than at the beginning.....&#128550;



I agree as well, Mariapia. I've been on the lookout for a nylon Dooney Smith Satchel for quite a while. Earlier this month there were two up for auction in less desirable colors/condition and went for more than I would've paid. 

Then this weekend the one I bought appeared and I snapped it up on a "Buy it Now" for a price that was easily within budget. It's on it's way and should arrive (weather permitting) later this week.

(So much for my resolution...but I'd rather kick myself for breaking a ban than for missing out on a bag I've long desired)


:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree as well, Mariapia. I've been on the lookout for a nylon Dooney Smith Satchel for quite a while. Earlier this month there were two up for auction in less desirable colors/condition and went for more than I would've paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Then this weekend the one I bought appeared and I snapped it up on a "Buy it Now" for a price that was easily within budget. It's on it's way and should arrive (weather permitting) later this week.
> 
> 
> 
> (So much for my resolution...but I'd rather kick myself for breaking a ban than for missing out on a bag I've long desired)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




And you are so right about ban breaking! You would have regretted it endlessly. We should face it: those bans never work out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you ladies for letting me bubble about Madame B.  

Mariapia, if you ever get the chance to lay your hands on a Balzane again, do get her. I can't recommend this bag highly enough.

Fim, I like what you said about LC. That the brand is loyal to it's customers. I think this is very true and very precious in this times. Madame B is even made in France!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree as well, Mariapia. I've been on the lookout for a nylon Dooney Smith Satchel for quite a while. Earlier this month there were two up for auction in less desirable colors/condition and went for more than I would've paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Then this weekend the one I bought appeared and I snapped it up on a "Buy it Now" for a price that was easily within budget. It's on it's way and should arrive (weather permitting) later this week.
> 
> 
> 
> (So much for my resolution...but I'd rather kick myself for breaking a ban than for missing out on a bag I've long desired)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Let's forget about bans, Fim, as long as we can afford  what we have been looking for...&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies for letting me bubble about Madame B.
> 
> Mariapia, if you ever get the chance to lay your hands on a Balzane again, do get her. I can't recommend this bag highly enough.
> 
> Fim, I like what you said about LC. That the brand is loyal to it's customers. I think this is very true and very precious in this times. Madame B is even made in France!




No more Balzane on the site, Ludmilla.... I looked this morning....
I will have to wait for the summer sales now...&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Let's forget about bans, Fim, as long as we can afford  what we have been looking for...&#128512;



How can I not agree, Mariapia?  I'm still on the lookout for a Sarto black Marisa. And I have a feeling my Le Pliage  is yet to be requited  !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> And you are so right about ban breaking! You would have regretted it endlessly. We should face it: those bans never work out.



You're right, Ludmilla. But most likely because no one on Pinch Purse Island will purchase a bag they *can't* afford. As long as our bills are paid and we don't go into debt for our bags, then we're gold.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How can I not agree, Mariapia?  I'm still on the lookout for a Sarto black Marisa. And I have a feeling my Le Pliage  is yet to be requited  !




We are all on the look out for a bag, Fim! And once again, we are very lucky to share and express our love for bags here! We perfectly understand each other . Where else would that be possible? &#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are all on the look out for a bag, Fim! And once again, we are very lucky to share and express our love for bags here! We perfectly understand each other . Where else would that be possible? &#128512;



So true, Mariapia. I have a feeling that's why *Bags Anonymous* does *not* have a chapter on Pinch Purse Island!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Merry Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. Since winter is doing its best *not* to lift our spirits, it falls to each of us to find a way to put a smile on our faces.

For me it's my bags.Each bag tells its own story, has its own history, and shares in my own. Some take me down memory lane, others hint at adventures to come. Whatever the reason, they always make me smile.


----------



## Mariapia

Same here, Fim! 
Memory Lane.....
My first expensive bag.....
Paris. Café des Deux Magots. 
A lady sitting, not far from me. 
Her bag....LV Speedy.
Couldn't take my eyes off the bag.
Saved money.... Got it.
Felt like a queen....&#10084;&#65039;
Here it is many many years later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim!
> Memory Lane.....
> My first expensive bag.....
> Paris. Café des Deux Magots.
> A lady sitting, not far from me.
> Her bag....LV Speedy.
> Couldn't take my eyes off the bag.
> Saved money.... Got it.
> Felt like a queen....&#10084;&#65039;
> Here it is many many years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897911



And it still looks very very beautiful, Mariapia. You can see, that it has a story and that you love it. It's not a closet corpse that never saw daylight. Enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> And it still looks very very beautiful, Mariapia. You can see, that it has a story and that you love it. It's not a closet corpse that never saw daylight. Enjoy!




No way will this bag go away from me, Ludmilla! 
It reminds me of so many things.... &#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No way will this bag go away from me, Ludmilla!
> It reminds me of so many things.... &#128512;



No, you must definitely keep her. I read on another thread how some ladies got rid after a while of their first designer bags. I'm far too sentimental to do this.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, you must definitely keep her. I read on another thread how some ladies got rid after a while of their first designer bags. I'm far too sentimental to do this.




Me too, Ludmilla! Our Speedy and Alexa are staying with their moms!&#128512;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim!
> Memory Lane.....
> My first expensive bag.....
> Paris. Café des Deux Magots.
> A lady sitting, not far from me.
> Her bag....LV Speedy.
> Couldn't take my eyes off the bag.
> Saved money.... Got it.
> Felt like a queen....&#10084;&#65039;
> Here it is many many years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897911



Perfect LV, your memories perfectly expressed, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> And it still looks very very beautiful, Mariapia. You can see, that it has a story and that you love it. It's not a *closet corpse* that never saw daylight. Enjoy!



^^ Love this, Ludmilla! Closet corpse describes it perfectly!


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> It's "Knitted lace of Estonia" by Nancy Bush. She has been to Estonia and made it together with Estonian knitters. There is some history in this book and they took patterns from the Triinu magazine. Do you know it?
> I did some lace before (free patterns from ravelry or drops), but until now I did nothing from this book. But I've bought already some wool




This is lovely book, I have it too . 
If you are looking for Estonian lace patterns check out Haapsalu Shawl and Haapsalu Scarf books too, also very pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> This is lovely book, I have it too .
> If you are looking for Estonian lace patterns check out Haapsalu Shawl and Haapsalu Scarf books too, also very pretty.




Thank you, I will do so as I really like the patterns of that book. There are always so much patterns and so few time. 
Have you already made a pattern from the book? I haven't felt brave enough yet.


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, I will do so as I really like the patterns of that book. There are always so much patterns and so few time.
> Have you already made a pattern from the book? I haven't felt brave enough yet.




I know and now they made many patterns available for free from 1st of January, so even more to knit.  
No, I have not knitted any patterns from Nancy Bush's books yet, they are on my to-do list.  But I have done quite many other lace shawls. When it comes to books then I am even worse hoarder than with bags. Only good side affect is when I have interesting project to do then I shop and eat less , so good both for waist and wallet .


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> And you are so right about ban breaking! You would have regretted it endlessly. We should face it: those bans never work out.



+10 Bans are like dieting for me. If I *can't* have it, I'm so much more likely to obsess about it. Better to choose wisely and well.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim!
> Memory Lane.....
> My first expensive bag.....
> Paris. Café des Deux Magots.
> A lady sitting, not far from me.
> Her bag....LV Speedy.
> Couldn't take my eyes off the bag.
> Saved money.... Got it.
> Felt like a queen....&#10084;&#65039;
> Here it is many many years later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2897911



That's a great story!


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That's a great story!




Thank you misskris! I still remember where I was sitting on that day!&#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> I know and now they made many patterns available for free from 1st of January, so even more to knit.
> No, I have not knitted any patterns from Nancy Bush's books yet, they are on my to-do list.  But I have done quite many other lace shawls. When it comes to books then I am even worse hoarder than with bags. Only good side affect is when I have interesting project to do then I shop and eat less , so good both for waist and wallet .



I'm the same. I love searching for patterns in the internet as much as searching for handbags.  Unfortunately I can't dedicate myself for hours to a project. My back is killing me afterwards...


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> +10 Bans are like dieting for me. If I *can't* have it, I'm so much more likely to obsess about it. *Better to choose wisely and well*.



Hello Misskriss, nice to see you! 
Very well said!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's carnival today where I live. And our caretaker just told me, that work day ends at 12 o'clock in the morning. This is NOW. I should really start to read all those official letters more carefully. If I hadn't seen him I would have stayed until 5 p.m. 

:rockettes:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's carnival today where I live. And our caretaker just told me, that work day ends at 12 o'clock in the morning. This is NOW. I should really start to read all those official letters more carefully. If I hadn't seen him I would have stayed until 5 p.m.
> 
> :rockettes:




It's Carnival too , 20 km from where I live, Ludmilla....I won't have time to go and enjoy myself there....the weather isn't very nice either.....
Well, fortunately, you could leave work earlier today.
Try to relax....having an afternoon off is great!&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Fat Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island.    

 In New Orleans *Mardi Gras* is all about booze, bared breasts, and beads. 

But here on *Pinch Purse Island* it's more about *bling,* *bags* *and* *bargains.

ghi5:
*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It's carnival today where I live. And our caretaker just told me, that work day ends at 12 o'clock in the morning. This is NOW. I should really start to read all those official letters more carefully. If I hadn't seen him I would have stayed until 5 p.m.
> 
> :rockettes:



Good for you, Ludmilla! Have a well earned afternoon off!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's Carnival too , 20 km from where I live, Ludmilla..*..I won't have time to go and enjoy myself there....the weather isn't very nice either*.....
> Well, fortunately, you could leave work earlier today.
> Try to relax....having an afternoon off is great!&#128525;




Isn't that always the way, Mariapia? Stay home and safe and have a great day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you ladies!

I'm sorry, Mariapia, that you weren't able to enjoy yourself. How is carnival like at your home?
The weather here was bad either. A foggy cold mess with snow. Brr.

Do you have carnival where you live, Fim? How is it like? I only know Mardi Grass.

At my hometown there is not much as it is a Protestant town... 2km (yes only 2) away there is a Catholic town and they have a parade. I was too late for this but I used my afternoon off well enough. I flew home, ate some "Krapfen" at my parents and then took the dog of my aunt out for a walk. She was quite confused as she is used to weekend walks.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies!
> 
> I'm sorry, Mariapia, that you weren't able to enjoy yourself. How is carnival like at your home?
> The weather here was bad either. A foggy cold mess with snow. Brr.
> 
> Do you have carnival where you live, Fim? How is it like? I only know Mardi Grass.
> 
> At my hometown there is not much as it is a Protestant town... 2km (yes only 2) away there is a Catholic town and they have a parade. I was too late for this but I used my afternoon off well enough. I flew home, ate some "Krapfen" at my parents and then took the dog of my aunt out for a walk. She was quite confused as she is used to weekend walks.



No carnival where I live, Ludmilla. But on a more personal note, both my Le Pliage and Dooney will be arriving today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> No carnival where I live, Ludmilla. But on a more personal note, both my Le Pliage and Dooney will be arriving today!




That's great, Fim. I'm as excited as you are!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> No carnival where I live, Ludmilla. But on a more personal note, both my Le Pliage and Dooney will be arriving today!




Please do a reveal when they arrive, Fim!&#128525;


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> I'm the same. I love searching for patterns in the internet as much as searching for handbags.  Unfortunately I can't dedicate myself for hours to a project. My back is killing me afterwards...




I shouldn't sit many hours straight either... but sometimes I just ignore it. My therapist recommended to put pillow on the lap and knit kind of on top of it. It makes you sit better.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Please do a reveal when they arrive, Fim!&#128525;



Your wish is my command, Mariapia!  :giggles:

First the Le Pliage....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> ....



Next the Dooney Nylon Smith Satchel.


----------



## Katiesmama

I love your new bags Fim.  But I especially love your red plaid coat!!!


----------



## LVk8

I do too!  Fim always brings a strong coat game to her mod shots &#128077;


----------



## LVk8

Also Ugly Jack is dancing a jig in my face bc I accidentally fell in love with a Balenciaga clutch last weekend while on a mission to get an old LV wallet reglazed 

Damn you, Neiman Marcus, damn you in the ear...

But basically my dream Bal clutch is very similar to a Tory  Burch that I purged from my closet last month bc it was way worn down.  Goatskin so tougher than my old TB.  No logos so nobody other than Bal fans would know what the hey it is.  Comes with a removable long strap so it's appropriate to wear on bike rides & for random acts of dancing as well as for clutch appropriate situations.  Even the color is in a similar tonal family (royal blue vs purple).  I gave myself permission to look for a laptop sized work bag bc I'm starting a new FT job with a former client on Monday but this dang clutch is shooting belated Valentine Cupid arrows into my face!

:boxing:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> First the Le Pliage....





Fimpagebag said:


> Next the Dooney Nylon Smith Satchel.



Two winners! Enjoy them!


----------



## Ludmilla

LVk8 said:


> Also Ugly Jack is dancing a jig in my face bc I accidentally fell in love with a Balenciaga clutch last weekend while on a mission to get an old LV wallet reglazed
> 
> Damn you, Neiman Marcus, damn you in the ear...
> 
> But basically my dream Bal clutch is very similar to a Tory  Burch that I purged from my closet last month bc it was way worn down.  Goatskin so tougher than my old TB.  No logos so nobody other than Bal fans would know what the hey it is.  Comes with a removable long strap so it's appropriate to wear on bike rides & for random acts of dancing as well as for clutch appropriate situations.  Even the color is in a similar tonal family (royal blue vs purple).  I gave myself permission to look for a laptop sized work bag bc I'm starting a new FT job with a former client on Monday but this dang clutch is shooting belated Valentine Cupid arrows into my face!
> 
> :boxing:



Hehehe. Ugly Jack at his best. This Bal is gorgeous.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> First the Le Pliage....







Fimpagebag said:


> Next the Dooney Nylon Smith Satchel.




Wonderful, Fim! Both are great bags. You are on a roll!
You found yourself beauties.... Shopping is a full time job and you are a hard working lady....&#128525;
Congrats on all your finds!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

LVk8 said:


> Also Ugly Jack is dancing a jig in my face bc I accidentally fell in love with a Balenciaga clutch last weekend while on a mission to get an old LV wallet reglazed
> 
> Damn you, Neiman Marcus, damn you in the ear...
> 
> But basically my dream Bal clutch is very similar to a Tory  Burch that I purged from my closet last month bc it was way worn down.  Goatskin so tougher than my old TB.  No logos so nobody other than Bal fans would know what the hey it is.  Comes with a removable long strap so it's appropriate to wear on bike rides & for random acts of dancing as well as for clutch appropriate situations.  Even the color is in a similar tonal family (royal blue vs purple).  I gave myself permission to look for a laptop sized work bag bc I'm starting a new FT job with a former client on Monday but this dang clutch is shooting belated Valentine Cupid arrows into my face!
> 
> :boxing:




Goat skin Bal bags are the best, LVk8!
Ugly Jack certainly knows what he is doing.....&#128536;
Can you post a pic?&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Katiesmama said:


> I love your new bags Fim.  But I especially love your red plaid coat!!!




Thank you, Katiesmama. The coat is one of my favorite thrift store finds.


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> I do too!  Fim always brings a strong coat game to her mod shots &#128077;



Hopefully I'll have enough coats to get me through this interminable winter cold, LVk8!

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim! Both are great bags. You are on a roll!
> You found yourself beauties.... Shopping is a full time job and you are a hard working lady....&#128525;
> Congrats on all your finds!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;



Thank you, Mariapia. I'm wearing the Smith today and have to say how delighted I am with it. Not too big, not too small, fits over my shoulder even wearing a winter coat, and is just the perfect weight. Hopefully I'll have a mod shot later.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Workday Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Hope everyone has a great bag to help them "get over the hump!"


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I'm wearing the Smith today and have to say how delighted I am with it. Not too big, not too small, fits over my shoulder even wearing a winter coat, and is just the perfect weight. Hopefully I'll have a mod shot later.




Those are great news, Fim. Especially the weight. 
Might get a Flo Sachtel in Nylon one day???


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Workday Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Hope everyone has a great bag to help them "get over the hump!"




Mathea is out with me today. Rainy foggy weather is not so perfect for Madame B with her semi open top.

So yes, a great bag is with me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Those are great news, Fim. Especially the weight.
> Might get a Flo Sachtel in Nylon one day???



I have to say that this bag cures any yearning I've had for a Florentine satchel, Ludmilla. In fact, I actually prefer the flat handles more than the rolled handles of the newer Smiths/Florentine satchels. It makes it far easier for me to "grab and go" over my shoulder.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Mathea is out with me today. Rainy foggy weather is not so perfect for Madame B with her semi open top.
> 
> So yes, a great bag is with me.



Excellent, Ludmilla! When dealing with inclement (and seemingly omnipresent) weather, it's good to have a variety of bags to choose from.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mathea is out with me today. Rainy foggy weather is not so perfect for Madame B with her semi open top.
> 
> So yes, a great bag is with me.




Who is Mathea , Ludmilla?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I'm wearing the Smith today and have to say how delighted I am with it. Not too big, not too small, fits over my shoulder even wearing a winter coat, and is just the perfect weight. Hopefully I'll have a mod shot later.




Lots of ladies are looking for lightweight bags now, Fim. We carry so many things in our bags that the original weight is something we have to take into account....
My physiotherapist cannot believe his patients' bags weigh 4 or 5 kilos. 
No wonder they have back and neck problems. 
When I say they..... I should mean WE!&#128551;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Who is Mathea , Ludmilla?




The bag that wants to be a Bayswater. &#128521; I posted a picture a while ago. &#128516;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have to say that this bag cures any yearning I've had for a Florentine satchel, Ludmilla. In fact, I actually prefer the flat handles more than the rolled handles of the newer Smiths/Florentine satchels. It makes it far easier for me to "grab and go" over my shoulder.




I'm so happy, that this bag works so well for you. There's nothing better, than a bag you wanted for a long time and when you get it, it works! Enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The bag that wants to be a Bayswater. &#128521; I posted a picture a while ago. &#128516;




Ok! I remember it now! Great bag! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ok! I remember it now! Great bag! &#128525;&#128525;




&#128516; Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lots of ladies are looking for lightweight bags now, Fim. We carry so many things in our bags that the original weight is something we have to take into account....
> My physiotherapist cannot believe his patients' bags weigh 4 or 5 kilos.
> No wonder they have back and neck problems.
> When I say they..... I should mean WE!&#128551;



Thanks to you and Ludmilla, I'm a convert to lighterweight nylon bags, Mariapia. Especially during these long winter months when I'm already loaded down with layers of  warm clothes!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My navy Le Pliage from yesterday is one of the ones from 2005/2006 that suffered from the nylon bubbling. I knew the condition of the bag when I bought it. But I had an idea how to address the issue. Using an old fashioned flat iron (heated atop our wood burning stove) has helped enormously. I'm aware the bubbles may return. But an occasional ironing is a small price to pay for a bag that so suits my lifestyle.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks to you and Ludmilla, I'm a convert to lighterweight nylon bags, Mariapia. Especially during these long winter months when I'm already loaded down with layers of  warm clothes!




Absolutely, Fim! And in summer they are perfect too.... We feel as light as feathers!&#128521;
Congrats on your nylon DB! It looks great on you! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My navy Le Pliage from yesterday is one of the ones from 2005/2006 that suffered from the nylon bubbling. I knew the condition of the bag when I bought it. But I had an idea how to address the issue. Using an old fashioned flat iron (heated atop our wood burning stove) has helped enormously. I'm aware the bubbles may return. But an occasional ironing is a small price to pay for a bag that so suits my lifestyle.




Great idea, Fim! I often iron my nylon or canvas bags. &#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great idea, Fim! I often iron my nylon or canvas bags. &#128512;



I remember you mentioning that, Mariapia. Where do you think I got the idea?

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

fimpagebag said:


> i remember you mentioning that, mariapia. Where do you think i got the idea?
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## barskin

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the bags I have here on the island. It was on sale, markdown, at Marshalls. It is leather and happily nondescript for *Calvin Klein.* It easily accommodates everything I need on a daily basis and came with an optional shoulder strap. It's understated, well constructed, and was well within my budget.


Oh, lookie! I have the same bag in what they call "pepper green" (I call it teal).


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> Oh, lookie! I have the same bag in what they call "pepper green" (I call it teal).



What a fabulous color, bearskin!


----------



## barskin

Fimpagebag said:


> What a fabulous color, bearskin!


 


Okay. okay...It's not bearskin. My name (and I use it all over the web) is _bar_skin. It's a contraction, the first syllable of my first name combined the with last syllable of my last name.   


:giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

Gotta luv spell check. 
It doesn't like my username OR my real name. &#128516;


----------



## barskin

This just arrived (swear to God - I just took it from my mailbox), a Calvin Klein purse charm that goes beautifully with this shiny red saffiano bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> Okay. okay...It's not bearskin. My name (and I use it all over the web) is _bar_skin. It's a contraction, the first syllable of my first name combined the with last syllable of my last name.
> 
> 
> :giggles:



Sorry, barskin! Spell check will be the #*%!!#? of me!


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> This just arrived (swear to God - I just took it from my mailbox), a Calvin Klein purse charm that goes beautifully with this shiny red saffiano bag.



Great charm, barskin! You're right. Your red bag sets it off perfectly. Love saffiano!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I have to say that this bag cures any yearning I've had for a Florentine satchel, Ludmilla. In fact, I actually prefer the flat handles more than the rolled handles of the newer Smiths/Florentine satchels. It makes it far easier for me to "grab and go" over my shoulder.



That's awesome. The florentines are lovely, but 3lbs with nothing in them would do me in (so glad you informed me of that before I had a crazy moment on ebay. Your new bag seems to be a perfect. Well done


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks to you and Ludmilla, I'm a convert to lighterweight nylon bags, Mariapia. Especially during these long winter months when I'm already loaded down with layers of  warm clothes!



You two look like the perfect match. Great! 



Fimpagebag said:


> My navy Le Pliage from yesterday is one of the ones from 2005/2006 that suffered from the nylon bubbling. I knew the condition of the bag when I bought it. But I had an idea how to address the issue. Using an old fashioned flat iron (heated atop our wood burning stove) has helped enormously. I'm aware the bubbles may return. But an occasional ironing is a small price to pay for a bag that so suits my lifestyle.



You only need to know how to help yourself.  It's one of the great things of tpf. You can learn so much from others.


----------



## Ludmilla

barskin said:


> Oh, lookie! I have the same bag in what they call "pepper green" (I call it teal).





barskin said:


> This just arrived (swear to God - I just took it from my mailbox), a Calvin Klein purse charm that goes beautifully with this shiny red saffiano bag.



Beautiful bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> That's awesome. The florentines are lovely, but 3lbs with nothing in them would do me in (so glad you informed me of that before I had a crazy moment on ebay. Your new bag seems to be a perfect. Well done



Hehehe. The 3 lbs rescued me from a crazy moment in online shopping, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Gotta luv spell check.
> It doesn't like my username OR my real name. &#128516;



I'm in the same boat, Murphy47. Spell check is bound and determined that I don't know how to spell my own name.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> That's awesome. The florentines are lovely, but 3lbs with nothing in them would do me in (so glad you informed me of that before I had a crazy moment on ebay. Your new bag seems to be a perfect. Well done



Thank you, Misskris. As much as I love the look of the Florentines, there's no way I could comfortably lug one around all day.  

Nothing like negative reinforcement to encourage positive thinking...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Think Positive" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Keeping a good attitude and an upbeat vibe isn't always easy. Especially with a wind chill factor of -25 F. But as we look ahead to better weather, what bag will you wear (when the time comes) to herald Spring?

Mine has to be my floral Imoshin.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Think Positive" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Keeping a good attitude and an upbeat vibe isn't always easy. Especially with a wind chill factor of -25 F. But as we look ahead to better weather, what bag will you wear (when the time comes) to herald Spring?
> 
> Mine has to be my floral Imoshin.



This bag is perfect for heralding spring. 
I must confess, I don't have "summer" and "winter" bags. I have a lot of brown bags and they can be worn the whole year.... hm... perhaps I need something with vernal colours?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Think Positive" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Keeping a good attitude and an upbeat vibe isn't always easy. Especially with a wind chill factor of -25 F. But as we look ahead to better weather, what bag will you wear (when the time comes) to herald Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has to be my floral Imoshin.




I love your floral Imoshin, Fim! Perfect for coming spring.
Mine would be my Le Pliage Mary Katrantzou ..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love your floral Imoshin, Fim! Perfect for coming spring.
> Mine would be my Le Pliage Mary Katrantzou ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900745



This one is soooo nice.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This one is soooo nice.




Have you seen the Le Pliage La Cage aux Oiseaux, Ludmilla?
Very cute too.


----------



## Tuuli35

Fimpagebag said:


> My navy Le Pliage from yesterday is one of the ones from 2005/2006 that suffered from the nylon bubbling. I knew the condition of the bag when I bought it. But I had an idea how to address the issue. Using an old fashioned flat iron (heated atop our wood burning stove) has helped enormously. I'm aware the bubbles may return. But an occasional ironing is a small price to pay for a bag that so suits my lifestyle.




What a great idea! I have a Le Pliage crossbody with serious bubbling issue. I will try to iron it too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Have you seen the Le Pliage La Cage aux Oiseaux, Ludmilla?
> Very cute too.



Yes. That is really cute. But my next LP has to have crossbody option.   There's a La Cage aux Oiseaux scarf, too. *sigh*


----------



## barskin

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Think Positive" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Keeping a good attitude and an upbeat vibe isn't always easy. Especially with a wind chill factor of -25 F. But as we look ahead to better weather, what bag will you wear (when the time comes) to herald Spring?
> 
> Mine has to be my floral Imoshin.


 Now that's pretty!


----------



## barskin

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry, barskin! Spell check will be the #*%!!#? of me!


 I dunno. I don't think spell check works on nicknames. Then again, I can just change my first name to Bearbara. Like it?


_Marge Gunderson: Say, Lou, didya hear the one about the guy who couldn't afford personalized plates, so he went and changed his name to J3L2404? _
_Lou: Yah, that's a good one. _
_(from the movie, *Fargo*)_


----------



## Ludmilla

Dear ladies on the island,
let us all be silent for a minute and think of Mr. Goat and his great consignment store. The year of the goat (or sheep as I learned) starts today.







May all our bags be save from Mr. Goat.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I love your floral Imoshin, Fim! Perfect for coming spring.
> Mine would be my Le Pliage Mary Katrantzou ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900745



Amazing pattern--fireworks of joy in my head.
Perfect, as Lunar (Chinese) new year begins.
What a beauty!

Must google the caged bird design, as haven't seen.


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> I dunno. I don't think spell check works on nicknames. Then again, I can just change my first name to Bearbara. Like it?
> 
> 
> _Marge Gunderson: Say, Lou, didya hear the one about the guy who couldn't afford personalized plates, so he went and changed his name to J3L2404? _
> _Lou: Yah, that's a good one. _
> _(from the movie, *Fargo*)_




Love your nod to Fargo! As I do your avatar, barskin. It never fails to crack me up...:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love your floral Imoshin, Fim! Perfect for coming spring.
> Mine would be my Le Pliage Mary Katrantzou ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2900745




Wonderful, Mariapia! Such energy and color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is perfect for heralding spring.
> I must confess, I don't have "summer" and "winter" bags. I have a lot of brown bags and they can be worn the whole year.... hm... perhaps I need something with vernal colours?



I'm not all that different from you, Ludmilla. The proponderance of my bags are either brown or black.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Dear ladies on the island,
> let us all be silent for a minute and think of Mr. Goat and his great consignment store. The year of the goat (or sheep as I learned) starts today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May all our bags be save from Mr. Goat.




Great pic, Ludmilla!&#128512; and funny post as well!&#128077;&#128077;
I was watching the news this morning when someone mentioned the year of the Goat.....
They said that goats are neither leaders nor winners. &#128563;&#128563; 
and that lots of ladies in China prefer to wait another year to have a baby...
Next year being the Year of the Monkey!&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

No wonder Mr Goat wanted to get Jeanne back....
I would have lost her!&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No wonder Mr Goat wanted to get Jeanne back....
> I would have lost her!&#128563;&#128563;



Good thing you followed your instincts, Mariapia. Jeanne is far too beautiful to fall back into Mr. Goat's clutches!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good thing you followed your instincts, Mariapia. Jeanne is far too beautiful to fall back into Mr. Goat's clutches![
> 
> Remember he said that the Year of the Goat was good for business.....?
> Better than the Year of the Horse.... &#128563;
> Horse, Goat, or Monkey, Jeanne is staying with me, Fim!&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good thing you followed your instincts, Mariapia. Jeanne is far too beautiful to fall back into Mr. Goat's clutches![
> 
> Remember he said that the Year of the Goat was good for business.....?
> Better than the Year of the Horse.... &#128563;
> *Horse, Goat, or Monkey....,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Goat is a *jackass!*
> 
> :lolots:
Click to expand...


----------



## Murphy47

Buying a new wallet is a tradition @ Lunar New Year. 
I am off to TJMaxx. 
For those ladies on a ban, a good handbag/wallet clean out would also work. A wipe down or good brushing will help keep that good money energy flowing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Buying a new wallet is a tradition @ Lunar New Year.
> I am off to TJMaxx.
> For those ladies on a ban, a good handbag/wallet clean out would also work. A wipe down or good brushing will help keep that good money energy flowing.



Oddly enough, I never have a problem with good money flowing out of my wallet...   :giggles:

Good luck at TJ Maxx and good fortune, Murphy47.

Happy Lunar New Year!

artyhat:


----------



## Murphy47

Yup, out flow is more vigorous than in flow. 
I keep hoping tho.....


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Oddly enough, I never have a problem with good money flowing out of my wallet...   :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck at TJ Maxx and good fortune, Murphy47.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Lunar New Year!
> 
> 
> 
> artyhat:




Ha! Neither do I! Happy lunar new year.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Think Positive" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Keeping a good attitude and an upbeat vibe isn't always easy. Especially with a wind chill factor of -25 F. But as we look ahead to better weather, what bag will you wear (when the time comes) to herald Spring?
> 
> 
> 
> Mine has to be my floral Imoshin.




I do like that bag


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great pic, Ludmilla!&#128512; and funny post as well!&#128077;&#128077;
> I was watching the news this morning when someone mentioned the year of the Goat.....
> They said that goats are neither leaders nor winners. &#128563;&#128563;
> and that lots of ladies in China prefer to wait another year to have a baby...
> Next year being the Year of the Monkey!&#128512;



I'm glad, you liked it.  I was reading a similar article like you yesterday and Mr. Goat and your wonderful Jeanne came in my mind. I remembered, that he told you, that the year of the goat would be good for business. 
It's good, that you didn't give him Jeanne....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Buying a new wallet is a tradition @ Lunar New Year.
> I am off to TJMaxx.
> For those ladies on a ban, a good *handbag/wallet clean out* would also work. A *wipe down or good brushing* will help keep that good money energy flowing.



Ha! I guess I'm trying this.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Best Buy" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. of all your bags, which represents your savvy shopping best? It doesn't have to be your favorite bag. It just has to be a bag when all the stars aligned and you were able to buy it at a price you knew you wouldn't see again.

For me it has to be my *Ralph Lauren Pewter Taylor Satchel.* At 75% off it's original price it was impossible to resist.


----------



## Mariapia

Mine is a Sonia Rykiel Charming Line in brown.
Cost nearly 600 and got it for 170 . I found it abroad in a high end brand outlet.


----------



## Murphy47

Wow. Both those bags are gorgeous!!!!
Best purchase I ever had was a Longchamp small LP @ Nordies for $35.00. 
Have since sold it since it was too small.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Mine is a Sonia Rykiel Charming Line in brown.
> Cost nearly 600 and got it for 170 . I found it abroad in a high end brand outlet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901718



What a great buy, Mariapia! The leather is sumptuous while the vibe is "ready for anything" everyday wear. Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Wow. Both those bags are gorgeous!!!!
> Best purchase I ever had was a Longchamp small LP @ Nordies for $35.00.
> Have since sold it since it was too small.



Even though you sold your LP, Murphy 47, it definitely qualified as a "best buy".

(Speaking of which, how did you make out at TJ Maxx? Did you find a new wallet?)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great buy, Mariapia! The leather is sumptuous while the vibe is "ready for anything" everyday wear. Well done!




Thank you , Fim!&#128512;
Yours is great too&#128525;and I am sure It's more comfortable than my SR.... which is rather on the heavy side...  &#128551;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you , Fim!&#128512;
> Yours is great too&#128525;and I am sure It's more comfortable than my SR.... which is rather on the heavy side...  &#128551;



That does seem the conundrum doesn't it, Mariapia? So many gorgeous bags are just too darn heavy to carry comfortably throughout the day. Yet,until recently, I always thought that was the "price I had to pay" to have the type of bags I love.  

But now I know better. Thanks in no small part to you and Ludmilla, I've discovered how wonderful ( and yes stylish) nylon bags can be. From owning not a single one I now have 9 nylon bags in varying styles and design (Longchamp, Dooney,Cole Haan, and Ralph Lauren) that have been a godsend for my wonky shoulder this winter.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Even though you sold your LP, Murphy 47, it definitely qualified as a "best buy".
> 
> 
> 
> (Speaking of which, how did you make out at TJ Maxx? Did you find a new wallet?)




Thanks for asking! 
I did not Score. Just lots of plastic. Am going to try Macy's today since Mom wanted to get out before we had more bad weather. 
I did do a clean out on my current fav. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This also qualified as a bargain. 29.00$ at the outlet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks for asking!
> I did not Score. Just lots of plastic. Am going to try Macy's today since Mom wanted to get out before we had more bad weather.
> I did do a clean out on my current fav.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2901860
> 
> This also qualified as a bargain. 29.00$ at the outlet.



It certainly does!  

Love the camo color combo, Murphy 47!


----------



## Ludmilla

Great bags at great prices, ladies. Congrats to you all! My best purchase ever is a Bree Tote I caught at ebay. Nobody but me wanted the bag and so I was able to buy a 350ish bag for just 71 (The bids started at 70 )
No picture, sorry. But I will take one.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That does seem the conundrum doesn't it, Mariapia? So many gorgeous bags are just too darn heavy to carry comfortably throughout the day. Yet,until recently, I always thought that was the "price I had to pay" to have the type of bags I love.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I know better. Thanks in no small part to you and Ludmilla, I've discovered how wonderful ( and yes stylish) nylon bags can be. From owning not a single one I now have 9 nylon bags in varying styles and design (Longchamp, Dooney,Cole Haan, and Ralph Lauren) that have been a godsend for my wonky shoulder this winter.



I have a nylon Sonia Rykiel bag which I bought a few days before I purchased the Charming Line. Same place, same discount...
60. A lot lighter weight of course. And I can wear it cross body.....&#128536;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Great bags at great prices, ladies. Congrats to you all! My best purchase ever is a Bree Tote I caught at ebay. Nobody but me wanted the bag and so I was able to buy a 350ish bag for just 71 (The bids started at 70 )
> No picture, sorry. But I will take one.




 A steal really, Ludmilla. 
Post a pic when you can.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have a nylon Sonia Rykiel bag which I bought a few days before I purchased the Charming Line. Same place, same discount...
> 60. A lot lighter weight of course. And I can wear it cross body.....&#128536;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2902032



What a great bag, Mariapia. It has such great style. Keeping with the nylon bag love, here's my Cole Haan Medium Tote. It's my only purple bag and I bought it at a fraction of its original price. ($169 full price, but I got it for $39)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great bag, Mariapia. It has such great style. Keeping with the nylon bag love, here's my Cole Haan Medium Tote. It's my only purple bag and I bought it at a fraction of its original price. ($169 full price, but I got it for $39)




Gorgeous colour, Fim! I love purple bags.&#10084;&#65039;
Especially purple nylon bags like your beautiful Cole Haan.
I have a purple leather bag and the colour has evolved into a kind of red....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great bag, Mariapia. It has such great style. Keeping with the nylon bag love, here's my Cole Haan Medium Tote. It's my only purple bag and I bought it at a fraction of its original price. ($169 full price, but I got it for $39)




Nice one Fimpagebag!
Wasn't the original price on that purple beauty $198 from Cole Haan? Even better deal if so. I debated on that one but it didn't hit the "sweet" spot on my shoulder. 
Awesome color!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Nice one Fimpagebag!
> Wasn't the original price on that purple beauty $198 from Cole Haan? Even better deal if so. I debated on that one but it didn't hit the "sweet" spot on my shoulder.
> Awesome color!!!!



You're right, Murphy47. But Marshalls priced it at $169 at first. Then it came down to $99 then $79...etc. It rides comfortably on my shoulder and carries everything I need as well as my iPad 2 when necessary. I'm fairly picky when it comes to purple, but this shade just grabbed me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous colour, Fim! I love purple bags.&#10084;&#65039;
> Especially purple nylon bags like your beautiful Cole Haan.
> I have a purple leather bag and the colour has evolved into a kind of red....




Being fairly picky about purple, I think that's why I went for nylon, Mariapia. One of my friends had a gorgeous purple leather bag that slowly became more burgundy over time.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Murphy47. But Marshalls priced it at $169 at first. Then it came down to $99 then $79...etc. It rides comfortably on my shoulder and carries everything I need as well as my iPad 2 when necessary. I'm fairly picky when it comes to purple, but this shade just grabbed me.




Awesome! Happy dance for you!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Psychology Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. 

Why is it that we hold our bags to higher standards than the rest of our wardrobes? Do we truly expect a silk blouse to also work as a sweatshirt? Barring jeans, what item in your clothes closet do you demand year round wear for any occasion?  

So why do we hold our bags to similarly impossible standards? The cost? The desire that there is that *one* bag that exists to answer all our needs and expectations? For me the answer is simple. *Guilt.* I ask myself do I really need so many bags? Which is pretty stupid when I think about it. Do I question why I own so many pairs of underwear, socks, etc? Do I beat myself up for the number of sweaters or boots I own? No, I don't. Why? Well (I tell myself) I use them on a daily basis.  

Duh. The same is true for my bags. I use every one of them at various times throughout the year. So good bye guilt, so long questioning my judgement, and farewell to second guessing my passion for bags. It's not a compulsion, not an obsession. It's a passion, my hobby, and (if I do say so myself) I'm damn good at it!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Psychology Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that we hold our bags to higher standards than the rest of our wardrobes? Do we truly expect a silk blouse to also work as a sweatshirt? Barring jeans, what item in your clothes closet do you demand year round wear for any occasion?
> 
> 
> 
> So why do we hold our bags to similarly impossible standards? The cost? The desire that there is that *one* bag that exists to answer all our needs and expectations? For me the answer is simple. *Guilt.* I ask myself do I really need so many bags? Which is pretty stupid when I think about it. Do I question why I own so many pairs of underwear, socks, etc? Do I beat myself up for the number of sweaters or boots I own? No, I don't. Why? Well (I tell myself) I use them on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 
> Duh. The same is true for my bags. I use every one of them at various times throughout the year. So good bye guilt, so long questioning my judgement, and farewell to second guessing my passion for bags. It's not a compulsion, not an obsession. It's a passion, my hobby, and (if I do say so myself) I'm damn good at it!




For me, a lot of guilt stems from the fact that other people are happy with 3 bags and therefore I think I should be as well. Which is silly, as I don't feel the same way about spending a lot of $ on haircuts & color when I know many people who are happy with cheap haircuts and no color (or diy color). And then there's the fact that other people feel the need to remark about the bags (coworker: how many bags do you own? Me: around ten. Coworker: Wow, I just wear the same one every day for like a year....). Interestingly, my passion for shoes goes unquestioned. I even get complimented on my shoes. 

But you're right, you are good at it, and it's a fun hobby. One I will resume with more vigor after I get through my home repairs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> For me, a lot of guilt stems from the fact that other people are happy with 3 bags and therefore I think I should be as well. Which is silly, as I don't feel the same way about spending a lot of $ on haircuts & color when I know many people who are happy with cheap haircuts and no color (or diy color). And then there's the fact that other people feel the need to remark about the bags (coworker: how many bags do you own? Me: around ten. Coworker: Wow, I just wear the same one every day for like a year....). Interestingly, my passion for shoes goes unquestioned. I even get complimented on my shoes.
> 
> But you're right, you are good at it, and it's a fun hobby. *One I will resume with more vigor after I get through my home repairs. *



^^. 

And there you are, Misskris! Perfectly sane, sensible, and with your priorities intact.  

Our hobbies always take a backseat when there are other more pressing expenses. As for those coworkers who feel compelled to comment on your bags, know there are always those people who can only feel good about themselves by hoping to make someone else miserable.


----------



## Mariapia

I have always loved bags. My mother bought my first one when I was 2 years old....
She  had a wonderful shoulder bag herself and I remember carrying it around the house with pride....
I also remember that time( I was 16 ) when my parents went to visit my grandmother. They were supposed to be away for a week . My brother and I didn't go. 
My parents had left me some money for the groceries.
As soon as I saw them off at the railway station, I rushed to the only shop that was selling bags in town.... and bought.... the bag I had seen in the shop window so many times...
No more money for the groceries.... My brother and I lived on sardines for the whole week....
I felt guilty but we survived....
I spend more money on bags than on anything else.
I don't know why. Nothing can make me happier than a new bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have always loved bags. My mother bought my first one when I was 2 years old....
> She  had a wonderful shoulder bag herself and I remember carrying it around the house with pride....
> I also remember that time( I was 16 ) when my parents went to visit my grandmother. They were supposed to be away for a week . My brother and I didn't go.
> My parents had left me some money for the groceries.
> As soon as I saw them off at the railway station, I rushed to the only shop that was selling bags in town.... and bought.... the bag I had seen in the shop window so many times...
> No more money for the groceries.... My brother and I lived on sardines for the whole week....
> I felt guilty but we survived....
> I spend more money on bags than on anything else.
> I don't know why. *Nothing can make me happier than a new bag.*



And why shouldn't it, Mariapia? Bags are your passion. You're knowledgeable, informative, and have helped introduce many of your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders to different brands and design. And as long as your husband likes sardines......    :lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

So Mariapia, did your brother give you away? Mine would have.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And why shouldn't it, Mariapia? Bags are your passion. You're knowledgeable, informative, and have helped introduce many of your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders to different brands and design. And as long as your husband likes sardines......    :lolots:




Everyone loves sardines, Fim!&#128521;
Thank you for your nice words.&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So Mariapia, did your brother give you away? Mine would have.




No, Murphy, he didn't. 
He didn't say anything to me either.&#128526;


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So Mariapia, did your brother give you away? Mine would have.




Mine would have killed and ate me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Everyone loves sardines, Fim!&#128521;
> Thank you for your nice words.&#10084;&#65039;



They're from the heart, Mariapia. Ultimately we all have to live for the day.  If by any chance there's an asteroid somewhere out in space with the Earth in its crosshairs, I prefer to be wearing one of my bags when it hits!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Mine would have killed and ate me.



^^


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^




Yes, he is a hunter. I would not have suffered long....


----------



## Ludmilla

fimpagebag said:


> they're from the heart, mariapia. Ultimately we all have to live for the day.  If by any chance there's an asteroid somewhere out in space with the earth in its crosshairs, i prefer to be wearing one of my bags when it hits!




+1!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, he is a hunter. I would not have suffered long....




My brother is not a hunter, fortunately, Ludmilla! 
He has his own collections, so I think he would have spent the money himself If he had had the chance.... Maybe I just beat him to it....&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> They're from the heart, Mariapia. Ultimately we all have to live for the day.  If by any chance there's an asteroid somewhere out in space with the Earth in its crosshairs, I prefer to be wearing one of my bags when it hits!




Me too, Fim, me too!&#128512;


----------



## Tuuli35

Mariapia said:


> I have always loved bags. My mother bought my first one when I was 2 years old....
> She  had a wonderful shoulder bag herself and I remember carrying it around the house with pride....
> I also remember that time( I was 16 ) when my parents went to visit my grandmother. They were supposed to be away for a week . My brother and I didn't go.
> My parents had left me some money for the groceries.
> As soon as I saw them off at the railway station, I rushed to the only shop that was selling bags in town.... and bought.... the bag I had seen in the shop window so many times...
> No more money for the groceries.... My brother and I lived on sardines for the whole week....
> I felt guilty but we survived....
> I spend more money on bags than on anything else.
> I don't know why. Nothing can make me happier than a new bag.






Mariapia said:


> No, Murphy, he didn't.
> He didn't say anything to me either.&#128526;




LOL. You have an amazing brother! Did you ever tell your parents? 

I used to spend all my allowance and later salary on books and bags. All the bills got paid but sometimes had to eat plain rice or potatoes for weeks. It was all worth it tough.


----------



## Murphy47

Maybe he loved sardines (my dad does) and was happy to eat them over and over. 
I myself am totally guilt of skimping on food while on a trip to go to the outlets. 
Bags are better than fancy food imo!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tuuli35 said:


> LOL. You have an amazing brother! Did you ever tell your parents?
> 
> I used to spend all my allowance and later salary on books and bags. All the bills got paid but sometimes had to eat plain rice or potatoes for weeks. It was all worth it tough.




No Tuuli, I never told my parents....When they saw the bag I said that a friend of mine had brought it back from Italy....and  I lied about the price of course.....
Anyway, I was finally punished. I lent it to my sister a few years later. Her boyfriend's car was broken into and the bag disappeared.....&#128127;&#128127;&#128127;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Thoroughly Rural" Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. With chores to do and dogs to be walked the only fashion accessory I'll be carrying  today is a snow shovel!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No Tuuli, I never told my parents....When they saw the bag I said that a friend of mine had brought it back from Italy....and  I lied about the price of course.....
> Anyway, I was finally punished. I lent it to my sister a few years later. Her boyfriend's car was broken into and the bag disappeared.....&#128127;&#128127;&#128127;



Oh how our sins catch up with us, Mariapia.  :giggles:

No angel myself, I misrepresented my first designer bag as a thrift store find to spare myself the grief of having to explain why I was still wearing my oldest winter coat rather than the snug new parka I was supposed to buy. I lied of course and said I couldn't find one in my size. 

Then my future husband and I were out shopping and voila, there was that selfsame parka in my size. Since my future DH had given me money specifically for the parka I had no choice but to buy the parka and eat canned spaghetti for the next two weeks.  

Lesson learned. I never again bought another bag I couldn't easily afford.  

(and of course I've never admitted my perfidy to my DH even after all these years.    :devil


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> No Tuuli, I never told my parents....When they saw the bag I said that a friend of mine had brought it back from Italy....and  I lied about the price of course.....
> Anyway, I was finally punished. I lent it to my sister a few years later. Her boyfriend's car was broken into and the bag disappeared.....&#128127;&#128127;&#128127;



That's too bad that it got stolen. You must have really loved that bag. You have a very good brother.

You are full of great bag stories. You should write them all down.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh how our sins catch up with us, Mariapia.  :giggles:
> 
> No angel myself, I misrepresented my first designer bag as a thrift store find to spare myself the grief of having to explain why I was still wearing my oldest winter coat rather than the snug new parka I was supposed to buy. I lied of course and said I couldn't find one in my size.
> 
> Then my future husband and I were out shopping and voila, there was that selfsame parka in my size. Since my future DH had given me money specifically for the parka I had no choice but to buy the parka and eat canned spaghetti for the next two weeks.
> 
> Lesson learned. I never again bought another bag I couldn't easily afford.
> 
> (and of course I've never admitted my perfidy to my DH even after all these years.    :devil



Ha! I wish I learned as quickly as you do.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> that's too bad that it got stolen. You must have really loved that bag. You have a very good brother.
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of great bag stories. You should write them all down.




+1.


----------



## Ludmilla

I never went to bed hungry because of a bag, but I'm not too honest about them either. When it comes to their prices, I'm stretching the truth. Most of my bags are sale items, so I can tell everybody, who insists to know but would lecture me, that I can't remember exactly, but I got it for X% off.  
And yes, I'm also guilty of having bags that "a friend brought home from Italy". I'd like to know how many European ladies have such good hearted friends....


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That's too bad that it got stolen. You must have really loved that bag. You have a very good brother.
> 
> 
> 
> You are full of great bag stories. You should write them all down.




Fortunately, misskris, It's the only story I am ashamed of! &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh how our sins catch up with us, Mariapia.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> No angel myself, I misrepresented my first designer bag as a thrift store find to spare myself the grief of having to explain why I was still wearing my oldest winter coat rather than the snug new parka I was supposed to buy. I lied of course and said I couldn't find one in my size.
> 
> 
> 
> Then my future husband and I were out shopping and voila, there was that selfsame parka in my size. Since my future DH had given me money specifically for the parka I had no choice but to buy the parka and eat canned spaghetti for the next two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned. I never again bought another bag I couldn't easily afford.
> 
> 
> 
> (and of course I've never admitted my perfidy to my DH even after all these years.    :devil




Sigh of relief, Fim! I thought I was the only one ..... &#9786;&#65039;&#9786;&#65039;
I learnt my lesson too.... &#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I never went to bed hungry because of a bag, but I'm not too honest about them either. When it comes to their prices, I'm stretching the truth. Most of my bags are sale items, so I can tell everybody, who insists to know but would lecture me, that I can't remember exactly, but I got it for X% off.
> And yes, I'm also guilty of having bags that "a friend brought home from Italy". I'd like to know how many European ladies have such good hearted friends....




Only trouble is, Ludmilla, you can use "a friend brought it from Italy" only once.....&#128515;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Only trouble is, Ludmilla, you can use "a friend brought it from Italy" only once.....&#128515;




&#128568; you are right! Or at least once a year... &#128569;&#128569;&#128569;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> &#128568; you are right! Or at least once a year... &#128569;&#128569;&#128569;




That's what I meant, Ludmilla!&#128521;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> That's what I meant, Ludmilla!&#128521;



Ha!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That's what I meant, Ludmilla!&#128521;




Two souls one thought. &#128516;


----------



## Katiesmama

What a beautiful picture, Fim.   I know it's cold and everyone's thoroughly sick of winter where you are (my family is in CNY, Syracuse and Geneva/Waterloo).   But that is still beautiful to a sometimes still homesick old girl like me!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Katiesmama said:


> What a beautiful picture, Fim.   I know it's cold and everyone's thoroughly sick of winter where you are (my family is in CNY, Syracuse and Geneva/Waterloo).   But that is still beautiful to a sometimes still homesick old girl like me!



As interminable as this winter seems, it has its moments, Katiesmama.


----------



## barskin

I picked this Calvin Klein up at Lord & Taylor. After the clearance price and the F&F discount, it ended up costing me a cool 50 bucks. That kind of price you would expect for a faux leather, not genuine saffiano.


----------



## barskin

Oh, by the way, the beautiful, very large pure silk Yves Saint Laurent shawl I have draped over the back of the chair in that last picture is something I picked up at a really great (and alas, now gone) thrift shop for the standard price that charged for any scarf - $2.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I never went to bed hungry because of a bag, but I'm not too honest about them either. When it comes to their prices, I'm stretching the truth. Most of my bags are sale items, so I can tell everybody, who insists to know but would lecture me, that I can't remember exactly, but I got it for X% off.
> And yes, I'm also guilty of having bags that "a friend brought home from Italy". I'd like to know how many European ladies have such good hearted friends....




I bet they have friends that brought a bag "home from America" lol


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> Oh, by the way, the beautiful, very large pure silk Yves Saint Laurent shawl I have draped over the back of the chair in that last picture is something I picked up at a really great (and alas, now gone) thrift shop for the standard price that charged for any scarf - $2.



Fantastic bargains, barskin! The scarf is fabulous and your latest Calvin Klein is a steal. It's so nice to see someone else who appreciates his offerings in saffiano leather for their style and quality.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> . Most of my bags are sale items, so I can tell everybody, who insists to know but would lecture me, that I can't remember exactly, but I got it for X% off.



Me too! I focus on the discount so as to avoid the the discussion of cost or "need". Since I buy nearly everything on sale or second hand, I can always talk about the sale/awesome thrift shop, etc. rather than why I have yet *another* pair of black boots/sweater coat/bag, etc.


----------



## misskris03

barskin said:


> I picked this Calvin Klein up at Lord & Taylor. After the clearance price and the F&F discount, it ended up costing me a cool 50 bucks. That kind of price you would expect for a faux leather, not genuine saffiano.



That's a terrific bag for 50.00! And a lovely color. Stupid question, but does saffiano resist color transfer? I'm terrified of light colored bags, but I think they're beautiful. Since I wear denim roughly 85% of the time, I'd love to find a pretty light colored bag that will resist my indigo dyed wardrobe.


----------



## barskin

misskris03 said:


> That's a terrific bag for 50.00! And a lovely color. Stupid question, but does saffiano resist color transfer? I'm terrified of light colored bags, but I think they're beautiful. Since I wear denim roughly 85% of the time, I'd love to find a pretty light colored bag that will resist my indigo dyed wardrobe.


 Not a stupid question at all, and my answer is...hmmmm??? Actually I don't know, but I suspect it doesn't. I have several saffiano bags (the one in the picture is a light grey, by the way), and I have never noticed a problem in that regard. But, as I was typing this, I did a search and found this:


----------



## misskris03

barskin said:


> Not a stupid question at all, and my answer is...hmmmm??? Actually I don't know, but I suspect it doesn't. I have several saffiano bags (the one in the picture is a light grey, by the way), and I have never noticed a problem in that regard. But, as I was typing this, I did a search and found this:


  Thanks so much for your research. Now I have something new to covet--light grey saffiano bags


----------



## Mariapia

barskin said:


> I picked this Calvin Klein up at Lord & Taylor. After the clearance price and the F&F discount, it ended up costing me a cool 50 bucks. That kind of price you would expect for a faux leather, not genuine saffiano.




Beautiful bag, barskin, and a real steal! Congrats on your finds! &#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That's a terrific bag for 50.00! And a lovely color. Stupid question, but does saffiano resist color transfer? I'm terrified of light colored bags, but I think they're beautiful. Since I wear denim roughly 85% of the time, I'd love to find a pretty light colored bag that will resist my indigo dyed wardrobe.




I wear jeans..... 100% of the time... 
I avoid light coloured bags, misskris. 
I don't know anything about saffiano leather, though.&#128532;


----------



## Ludmilla

barskin said:


> I picked this Calvin Klein up at Lord & Taylor. After the clearance price and the F&F discount, it ended up costing me a cool 50 bucks. That kind of price you would expect for a faux leather, not genuine saffiano.



Wow. Great finds! Especially the scarf.


----------



## Ludmilla

Here is - a little late - my Bree Tote I snapped from Evilbay. The original price must have been around 350,- onwards and I got it for 71,-






I like this bag during the summer months for taking errands on the market.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Here is - a little late - my Bree Tote I snapped from Evilbay. The original price must have been around 350,- onwards and I got it for 71,-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this bag during the summer months for taking errands on the market.



I love it, Ludmilla! When I first read "Bree" I thought it was "Bee" and thought *"What a honey!" *  Great bag at a phenomenal price. Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "*More of the Same" Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. At this point in my life I know what I like in a bag and what works for me.  

 Especially when I see what's on the runway during Fashion Week. Innovation isn't always easy, or judging from some of the designs, very successful. 

Of course the same could be said for six inch stilettos or bizarre hair styles. For me a bag is a homey thing. it has to live the life I live and fulfill it's function without making me crazy.

Or not....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wear jeans..... 100% of the time...
> I avoid light coloured bags, misskris.
> I don't know anything about saffiano leather, though.&#128532;



I'm in the same boat as you, Mariapia. I wear jeans often and only own two or three light colored bags. That being said, I try to remain philosophical when it comes to wearing them. As I have learned over the years, an invitation to catastrophe rarely goes unanswered!

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here is - a little late - my Bree Tote I snapped from Evilbay. The original price must have been around 350,- onwards and I got it for 71,-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this bag during the summer months for taking errands on the market.




Great bag, Ludmilla! I would carry it all year round If it were mine!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "*More of the Same" Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. At this point in my life I know what I like in a bag and what works for me.
> 
> Especially when I see what's on the runway during Fashion Week. Innovation isn't always easy, or judging from some of the designs, very successful.
> 
> Of course the same could be said for six inch stilettos or bizarre hair styles. For me a bag is a homey thing. it has to live the life I live and fulfill it's function without making me crazy.
> 
> Or not....




Absolutely, Fim! I cannot imagine myself wearing 6 inch stiletto either.....&#128563;&#128563;

I once went to a Louboutin boutique after reading about their shoes... I didn't intend on buying a pair, I just wanted to see what they looked like. &#128539;
There was a Russian lady customer trying on a pair, an awfully expensive one.
I took off my sneakers.... and a lovely SA brought me the same pair.
I just could not walk .... thought  I was going to break my leg......&#128547;
The Russian lady and the SA could not stop laughing.....
I said to the lady
" Don't tell me you can walk a whole day in those...."
She honestly replied
" Of course not, I only wear them for an evening out!"
Well..... I never go out in the evenings.... so 6 inch Loubs are out.....&#128532;&#128532;&#128532;
Same with some bags.... &#128512;


----------



## barskin

Fimpagebag said:


> As interminable as this winter seems, it has its moments, Katiesmama.


There was bright sun here in Boston, yesterday. And the temperature was above freezing. It seemed like Nirvana. People went crazy. A guy in my building put on a pair of shorts. Today, gloomy and cold again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> There was bright sun here in Boston, yesterday. And the temperature was above freezing. It seemed like Nirvana. People went crazy. A guy in my building put on a pair of shorts. Today, gloomy and cold again.



I feel for you, barskin. Where I live in WNY, Lake Ontario is 80% frozen over. So it's a straight shot of getting blasted by Canadian weather at the same time we're getting buried by local snowfall.

At least you have your two new Calvin Kleins to keep you looking ahead to Spring.

Stay warm....

:snowballs:


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Here is - a little late - my Bree Tote I snapped from Evilbay. The original price must have been around 350,- onwards and I got it for 71,-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like this bag during the summer months for taking errands on the market.



That's a nice bag! And a spectacular deal.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I wear jeans..... 100% of the time...
> I avoid light coloured bags, misskris.
> I don't know anything about saffiano leather, though.&#128532;





Fimpagebag said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, Mariapia. I wear jeans often and only own two or three light colored bags. That being said, I try to remain philosophical when it comes to wearing them. *As I have learned over the years, an invitation to catastrophe rarely goes unanswered!*
> 
> :lolots:



Ha!! Exactly. Maybe I'll stick to the darker bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I love it, Ludmilla! When I first read "Bree" I thought it was "Bee" and thought *"What a honey!" *  Great bag at a phenomenal price. Well done!





Mariapia said:


> Great bag, Ludmilla! I would carry it all year round If it were mine!&#128525;





misskris03 said:


> That's a nice bag! And a spectacular deal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "*More of the Same" Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. At this point in my life I know what I like in a bag and what works for me.
> 
> Especially when I see what's on the runway during Fashion Week. Innovation isn't always easy, or judging from some of the designs, very successful.
> 
> Of course the same could be said for six inch stilettos or bizarre hair styles. For me a bag is a homey thing. it has to live the life I live and fulfill it's function without making me crazy.
> 
> Or not....



This bag from the fall/winter 2015 collection of Mulberry wins the Oscar in the category "Most Impractical Material For A Bag" in 2015:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This bag from the fall/winter 2015 collection of Mulberry wins the Oscar in the category "Most Impractical Material For A Bag" in 2015:




Maybe you just use it once then give it away, Ludmilla.....&#128521;


----------



## barskin

Ludmilla said:


> This bag from the fall/winter 2015 collection of Mulberry wins the Oscar in the category "Most Impractical Material For A Bag" in 2015:


 Oh...isn't that from the Mulberry Bathwater Collection?


----------



## Ludmilla

barskin said:


> Oh...isn't that from the Mulberry Bathwater Collection?





No, I'm sorry, it's the Pink Sheep collection.


----------



## Murphy47

Serta makes handbags? Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Serta makes handbags? Lol





Everybody does handbags nowadays...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This bag from the fall/winter 2015 collection of Mulberry wins the Oscar in the category "Most Impractical Material For A Bag" in 2015:



Oh my goodness! I've heard of pink elephants, but this takes the prize. Talk about being "fleeced"

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"You Day" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. As busy as we all are, find a spare moment or two today to indulge yourself. It might be a small treat, perusing one of your favorite online sites, or _seriously considering a bag that has recently caught your attention.

_Whatever your indulgence, just remember you've earned it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"You Day" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. As busy as we all are, find a spare moment or two today to indulge yourself. It might be a small treat, perusing one of your favorite online sites, or _seriously considering a bag that has recently caught your attention.
> 
> _Whatever your indulgence, just remember you've earned it.




Hehehe. You are reading my mind, Fim. The shaven version of Pink Sheep is demanding my attention at the moment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You are reading my mind, Fim. The shaven version of Pink Sheep is demanding my attention at the moment.



I feel for you, Ludmilla. I went shopping after work to check out a bag I've long admired and *imagined* I would love. Fortunately (as I was wearing my gray nylon Dooney at the time) the beautiful bag *I'd thought* I'd love turned out to be far too heavy. Do you think that's what they mean by *comparison shopping?*. :giggles:

(to celebrate my rare bout of good behavior I treated myself to some lovely sushi as a reward).


----------



## Murphy47

I am jumping on the pink bandwagon ladies. 
VB outlet find. 70 + 10 plus a donation made it $24. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And it's reversible. So it's like a 2-fer.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I am jumping on the pink bandwagon ladies.
> VB outlet find. 70 + 10 plus a donation made it $24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907268
> 
> And it's reversible. So it's like a 2-fer.



What a great bag, Murphy47.  What a fantastic find! Love the color and the quilting. And reversible to boot! You rock!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I am jumping on the pink bandwagon ladies.
> VB outlet find. 70 + 10 plus a donation made it $24.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2907268
> 
> And it's reversible. So it's like a 2-fer.



I was so over the moon with your bag that I forgot to ask, is the reverse side a print?  Would love to see it. VB takes a lot of flak from some folk but her bags' popularity speak for their quality, durability, and utter ease for wear *and care.* I've never known one person who was disappointed with her VB. Congrats again on your great buy!


----------



## Murphy47

This is the reverse side. 
Haven't looked up the print name on the website yet. It has a Breast Cancer Awareness tag on it so it should be easy to find. 
Can't hardly wait till spring.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2907486
> 
> This is the reverse side.
> Haven't looked up the print name on the website yet. It has a Breast Cancer Awareness tag on it so it should be easy to find.
> Can't hardly wait till spring.



Same here, Murphy47. I love it when a reversible bag has two distinct personalities. It's a great print, perfect for better days ahead!

:sunnies


----------



## Murphy47

I am thankful not to have to deal with the weather they have in the Northeast this year!
Last year we had 27 snow days and I thought I'd go nutty. I feel for you ladies!!


----------



## misskris03

barskin said:


> Oh...isn't that from the Mulberry Bathwater Collection?




Ha! I'm old enough to remember when people used to festoon their toilet seats like this. Lovely.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2907486
> 
> This is the reverse side.
> Haven't looked up the print name on the website yet. It has a Breast Cancer Awareness tag on it so it should be easy to find.
> Can't hardly wait till spring.




Lovely bag, Murphy! Both sides are great!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Same here, Murphy47. I love it when a reversible bag has two distinct personalities. It's a great print, perfect for better days ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> :sunnies




I remember you have a wonderful reversible bag yourself, Fim!&#128512;


----------



## LVk8

Oh fun!  I used to have a VB bag with a cute owl print but after many years of service the straps finally got chewed up by the washing machine (same machine also ate several beloved articles of clothing, grrr)

So Ugly Jack & I purchased the Bal clutch last week but I am returning it bc the magnet fastener doesn't stay closed.  And frankly nothing else is popping out at me as love at Neimans right now so no exchange.  Boooo hiss.  But I am going to have a clutch made instead!  I found my old TX plates in the trunk of my car & sent them off to a company that turns license plates into purses 

Maybe not as fancy as the Bal but it will still have blue and metallic bits &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ha! I'm old enough to remember when people used to festoon their toilet seats like this. Lovely.




Now there's a blast from the past! Don't forget the toilet paper doilies with the disturbing dolls head on top.


----------



## barskin

Hey, guys. ShopNBC, which changed its name to ShopHQ, then changed its name to Evine Live (huh?) has a lot of Calvin Kleins on clearance, with 5 "value pays" available.


http://www.evine.com/c/fashion/handbags/?r=calvin-klein


----------



## Fimpagebag

LVk8 said:


> Oh fun!  I used to have a VB bag with a cute owl print but after many years of service the straps finally got chewed up by the washing machine (same machine also ate several beloved articles of clothing, grrr)
> 
> So Ugly Jack & I purchased the Bal clutch last week but I am returning it bc the magnet fastener doesn't stay closed.  And frankly nothing else is popping out at me as love at Neimans right now so no exchange.  Boooo hiss.  But I am going to have a clutch made instead!  I found my old TX plates in the trunk of my car & sent them off to a company that turns license plates into purses
> 
> Maybe not as fancy as the Bal but it will still have blue and metallic bits &#10084;&#65039;



Outstanding, LVk8! What a great idea and what a marvelous one of a kind clutch (complete with a history only you can appreciate)!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's _*"Warped & Wicked" *_*Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island. As subdued as most of my bags are, there comes a time when I'm all for throwing caution (not money) to the wind and prowl the local thrift stores for a truly bizarre whacked out bag.   :weird:

It doesn't matter whether I'll ever use it as a bag. It might very well become a place mat, a tea cozy, or a weird vase for artificial flowers. All that matters is that I leave any inherent good taste out in the jeep while I peruse the horrors (literally) in store!  

(to be continued.....)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> It's _*"Warped & Wicked" *_*Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island. As subdued as most of my bags are, there comes a time when I'm all for throwing caution (not money) to the wind and prowl the local thrift stores for a truly bizarre whacked out bag.   :weird:
> 
> It doesn't matter whether I'll ever use it as a bag. It might very well become a place mat, a tea cozy, or a weird vase for artificial flowers. All that matters is that I leave any inherent good taste out in the jeep while I peruse the horrors (literally) in store!
> 
> (to be continued.....)



Back from my adventures. My first stop after work at the college was at the nearby Goodwill. I found a beautiful wool coat for $2, an unbranded (but obviously inspired) nylon tote for $4, and an Art Deco chair for $35.  From there I went to the Thrift Store nearest my home. I found a New Direction brown bag that is a wild amalgam of velvet, netting, embossed snakeskin print with strategically scattered reflective scales. So let the good times roll...

First the Art Deco chair....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Back from my adventures. My first stop after work at the college was at the nearby Goodwill. I found a beautiful wool coat for $2, an unbranded (but obviously inspired) nylon tote for $4, and an Art Deco chair for $35.  From there I went to the Thrift Store nearest my home. I found a New Direction brown bag that is a wild amalgam of velvet, netting, embossed snakeskin print with strategically scattered reflective scales. So let the good times roll...



Next the nylon tote...to be used for my recycled pop cans or stuffed as a pillow, or just a wall hanging...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> continuing...



This camel coat is made by the same company responsible for my plaid wool coat....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> And finally....



The weird wild snakey bag. The lining is perfect and it easily accommodates my essentials and is oddly comfortable to carry.

So that's it, my fellow Islanders. I had such fun today and I hope you all did too.  :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

A side profile of the Art Deco chair I bought today. It's amazingly ergonomic and has already met with both dogs' approval. If they ever sit still long enough I'll post a pic.   

Apologies for happily babbling.....


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Now there's a blast from the past! Don't forget the toilet paper doilies with the disturbing dolls head on top.




Someone crocheted me one for Xmas when I was a kid. I couldn't figure out why the doll had no legs. My mom had to explain what it was for. I just used it as a doll. God, I'd completely forgotten about that. Thanks for reminding me


----------



## Murphy47

Those weird artifacts still pop up at crafts fairs and garage sales here in the Midwest. 
Once I almost purchased what I thought was a handle cover for pulling cast iron skillets out of the oven, but it turned out to be a "warmer" for men. 
Seems people will crochet ANYTHING when they are stuck inside in the winter.


----------



## Murphy47

Fim, you SCORED today. 
Love that chair!!


----------



## Katiesmama

Murphy47 said:


> Those weird artifacts still pop up at crafts fairs and garage sales here in the Midwest.
> Once I almost purchased what I thought was a handle cover for pulling cast iron skillets out of the oven, but it turned out to be a "warmer" for men.
> Seems people will crochet ANYTHING when they are stuck inside in the winter.


 LOL, that is the funniest thing I've ever heard!!!!!!


----------



## misskris03

murphy47 said:


> those weird artifacts still pop up at crafts fairs and garage sales here in the midwest.
> Once i almost purchased what i thought was a handle cover for pulling cast iron skillets out of the oven, but it turned out to be a "warmer" for men.
> Seems people will crochet anything when they are stuck inside in the winter.




lol!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Fim, you SCORED today.
> Love that chair!!




Me too! And that camel coat is a total win.


----------



## Mariapia

Great finds, Fim!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128073;
The coat is great on you! Classic and elegant!&#128512;
The chair is also a steal.. &#128571;
As for the bag, I cannot see it very clearly, please post another pic when you can....&#128536;
But I trust your taste.&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Those weird artifacts still pop up at crafts fairs and garage sales here in the Midwest.
> Once I almost purchased what I thought was a handle cover for pulling cast iron skillets out of the oven, but it turned out to be a "warmer" for men.
> Seems people will crochet ANYTHING when they are stuck inside in the winter.



^^^


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great finds, Fim!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128073;
> The coat is great on you! Classic and elegant!&#128512;
> The chair is also a steal.. &#128571;
> As for the bag, I cannot see it very clearly, please post another pic when you can....&#128536;
> But I trust your taste.&#128525;





misskris03 said:


> Me too! And that camel coat is a total win.





Murphy47 said:


> Fim, you SCORED today.
> Love that chair!!



Thank you,ladies. It turned out to be one of those lucky days thrift shopping. Of all my purchases the brown bag is proving the most difficult to photograph.  Along with its varying materials and textures are  the assorted pin-tucks and pleats. But I will persevere.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Think Thunk" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Whenever I'm feeling definitely puckish I haul out my Franco Sarto Somerset Tote. It's a deceptively simple bag, modified slightly for mischief. Here it is as I will carry it today to work...


----------



## Fimpagebag

And here it is if one strap inadvertently slipped off my shoulder with the bag gaping open. 

Though it appears perfectly empty, I can assure you that all my essentials (wallet, keys, cosmetic bag etc.) are all contained and safely secured within the the bag.   

My DH refers to this bag as *the pickpocket's nightmare.*. 

Anyone reaching into this particular bag would indeed "come up empty!" 

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you,ladies. It turned out to be one of those lucky days thrift shopping. Of all my purchases the brown bag is proving the most difficult to photograph.  Along with its varying materials and textures are  the assorted pin-tucks and pleats. But I will persevere.





Fimpagebag said:


> And here it is if one strap inadvertently slipped off my shoulder with the bag gaping open.
> 
> Though it appears perfectly empty, I can assure you that all my essentials (wallet, keys, cosmetic bag etc.) are all contained and safely secured within the the bag.
> 
> My DH refers to this bag as *the pickpocket's nightmare.*.
> 
> Anyone reaching into this particular bag would indeed "come up empty!"
> 
> :giggles:



I'm late to the party, Fim, but your finds ar gorgeous! I can't believe, that you got this chair and this great coat for so less money! Congrats and enjoy them. 

How did you manage to hide all your essentials in this bag? It's a miracle. :ninja:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I'm late to the party, Fim, but your finds ar gorgeous! I can't believe, that you got this chair and this great coat for so less money! Congrats and enjoy them.
> 
> How did you manage to hide all your essentials in this bag? It's a miracle. :ninja:



Thank you, Ludmilla. I had a great time prowling the thrift stores yesterday. 

As for today's bag...zipper pockets on both sides and ends of the bag, along with an interior zip pocket keep all my essentials "safe and sound" and out of sight. I love this particular bag because (once all my essentials are stowed away)there's plenty of "open area" for my iPad, lunch etc.  

It's also lightweight and "dead easy" to maintain. I just toss it into the washing machine when it needs to be cleaned. *After* I remember to empty all the pockets of course!

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. I had a great time prowling the thrift stores yesterday.
> 
> As for today's bag...zipper pockets on both sides and ends of the bag, along with an interior zip pocket keep all my essentials "safe and sound" and out of sight. I love this particular bag because (once all my essentials are stowed away)there's plenty of "open area" for my iPad, lunch etc.
> 
> It's also lightweight and "dead easy" to maintain. I just toss it into the washing machine when it needs to be cleaned. *After I remember to empty all the pockets of course!
> *
> :lolots:



 I have a bag that eats keys. I had this bag with me on the wedding of my best friend. We shared a flat during university and when she married we already lived 400km away from each other. I was her maid of honour and put everything into my bag - her keys for example. After the wedding I literally turned the bag upside down to give her all her belongings back. She and Hubby left for Paris, I drove home at once, because my Mum was very ill at that time. 5 days later I got a call from her. They returned home (at 9 p.m.) and were searching for their keys. Well, they were still in my bag... safe and sound.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great finds, Fim!&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128073;
> The coat is great on you! Classic and elegant!&#128512;
> The chair is also a steal.. &#128571;
> As for the bag, I cannot see it very clearly, please post another pic when you can....&#128536;
> *But I trust your taste.*&#128525;



That trust may be a tad misplaced, Mariapia!  :giggles:

It's truly a funky fugly frowsy oddly compelling little bag. But somehow it caught my eye  and resistance was futile!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have a bag that eats keys. I had this bag with me on the wedding of my best friend. We shared a flat during university and when she married we already lived 400km away from each other. I was her maid of honour and put everything into my bag - her keys for example. After the wedding I literally turned the bag upside down to give her all her belongings back. She and Hubby left for Paris, I drove home at once, because my Mum was very ill at that time. 5 days later I got a call from her. They returned home (at 9 p.m.) and were searching for their keys. Well, they were still in my bag... safe and sound.



What a great story, Ludmilla. Do you still have your key devouring bag? Could it also be responsible for eating the odd sock that invariably goes missing in the clothes dryer?


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> Hey, guys. ShopNBC, which changed its name to ShopHQ, then changed its name to Evine Live (huh?) has a lot of Calvin Kleins on clearance, with 5 "value pays" available.
> 
> 
> http://www.evine.com/c/fashion/handbags/?r=calvin-klein



Thanks for the heads up, barskin. After I read your post I went to ShopHQ and saw that it is now Evine Live.  

However, whatever their various incarnations, I never saw any Calvin Klein bags presented during their actual shows. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great story, Ludmilla. Do you still have your key devouring bag? Could it also be responsible for eating the odd sock that invariably goes missing in the clothes dryer?



Yes, I still have this bag. Hmmm.... the socks..... good guess.... I think I should take a very close look....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That trust may be a tad misplaced, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> It's truly a funky fugly frowsy oddly compelling little bag. But somehow it caught my eye  and resistance was futile!




This time, Fim, I can see your bag! Great find once again! 
Yesterday ´s trip was worth it! Lots of beauties. 
Huge congrats on those finds!!!
And your pickpocket 's nighmare bag is lovely too.....
I wish I had one like yours...
Paranoid is my first name.....&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

After Fim's shopping spree, I had to buy something too.....&#128521;

Here is my new find.... A blue bag ....&#128512;
It comes from the Italian shop I told you about a few  weeks ago.
It cost 145...and the Italian gentleman let it go for 90...&#128524;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> After Fim's shopping spree, I had to buy something too.....&#128521;
> 
> Here is my new find.... A blue bag ....&#128512;
> It comes from the Italian shop I told you about a few  weeks ago.
> It cost 145...and the Italian gentleman let it go for 90...&#128524;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909432




Uh. Nice!! &#128516;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Uh. Nice!! &#128516;




From now on..... no more bags for me, Ludmilla.....&#128553;&#128553;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> From now on..... no more bags for me, Ludmilla.....&#128553;&#128553;




&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

I really like the blue colour! Reminds me that I don't have a blue bag - and that's a shame, because blue was my favorite colour, when I was 16. &#128516;

It's a great find! I really like it. It's versatile and at a good price. And you have to make nice Italian guys happy &#128540;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> After Fim's shopping spree, I had to buy something too.....&#128521;
> 
> Here is my new find.... A blue bag ....&#128512;
> It comes from the Italian shop I told you about a few  weeks ago.
> It cost 145...and the Italian gentleman let it go for 90...&#128524;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909432



Love it! What a great find,Mariapia. I love the leather and that beautiful shade of blue. And what a great price for an Italian leather bag. You did good!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> From now on..... no more bags for me, Ludmilla.....&#128553;&#128553;



Never say never, Mariapia. When a great bag comes your way it may not come your way again. Steely resolve is all well and good, but not if it's accompanied by guilt and feeling miserable. There are no angels on Pinch Purse Island. Instead we're a merry band of sinners who love our bags and only buy what we can afford. 

As my father used to say, if you have a choice having tea with the pastor or riding hell bent for leather.....

I know which one I'd choose!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;
> 
> I really like the blue colour! Reminds me that I don't have a blue bag - and that's a shame, because blue was my favorite colour, when I was 16. &#128516;
> 
> It's a great find! I really like it. It's versatile and at a good price. And you have to make nice Italian guys happy &#128540;




Italian guys......&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! What a great find,Mariapia. I love the leather and that beautiful shade of blue. And what a great price for an Italian leather bag. You did good!




Thank you, Fim! I felt so guilty when I left the shop.....!!!
I emptied my Quadri one hour ago....and tomorrow I will be carrying my Italian bag....
And then.... finished... I will avoid shop windows, I will stop looking at magazines, at websites, in other words life is going to be tough....&#128553;&#128553;
Heeeeeeeeeeeelp!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Never say never, Mariapia. When a great bag comes your way it may not come your way again. Steely resolve is all well and good, but not if it's accompanied by guilt and feeling miserable. There are no angels on Pinch Purse Island. Instead we're a merry band of sinners who love our bags and only buy what we can afford.
> 
> 
> 
> As my father used to say, if you have a choice having tea with the pastor or riding hell bent for leather.....
> 
> 
> 
> I know which one I'd choose!




I have just read your wise post, Fim, and I feel a lot better!&#128524;
Tea with the pastor or riding hell bent for leather.....
I love your dad's expression....&#128525;
And I know which one I'd choose too....&#128521;&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have just read your wise post, Fim, and I feel a lot better!&#128524;
> Tea with the pastor or riding hell bent for leather.....
> I love your dad's expression....&#128525;
> And I know which one I'd choose too....&#128521;&#128521;



Absolutely, Mariapia. We're a wild bunch on Pinch Purse Island!  :lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

My Art Deco chair...pup approved.   :giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

So cute!
The chair too. Lol.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> After Fim's shopping spree, I had to buy something too.....&#128521;
> 
> Here is my new find.... A blue bag ....&#128512;
> It comes from the Italian shop I told you about a few  weeks ago.
> It cost 145...and the Italian gentleman let it go for 90...&#128524;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2909432



What a lovely blue. Perfect for spring


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> My Art Deco chair...pup approved.   :giggles:



Aww. What a cute pup!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My Art Deco chair...pup approved.   :giggles:




I love this picture, Fim! &#128525;
Your pup has very good taste!&#128536;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Looking Forward" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Though it was a month of notable purchases, I for one will be more than happy to say goodbye to February this weekend. :salute:

Even if it "comes in like a lion" March will be a pussycat in comparison to the winter we've been having. 

Bring it on....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> So cute!
> The chair too. Lol.





misskris03 said:


> Aww. What a cute pup!





Mariapia said:


> I love this picture, Fim! &#128525;
> Your pup has very good taste!&#128536;



Oh he's quite the little pasha now that he has "his" chair. He races me down the hall to see who gets to the chair first. Any guesses as to which one of us wins?

:doggie:


----------



## Mariapia

I know that February has been very very cold in the US, I think that last year's winter was the same.. 
Hope that March will bring our Canadian and American friends warmer temperatures....
It's quite cold in my place too. March and April are often rainy . 
I can't wait for summer to come.
No more umbrellas in our lovely bags....&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh he's quite the little pasha now that he has "his" chair. He races me down the hall to see who gets to the chair first. Any guesses as to which one of us wins?




How lucky your pup is, Fim! My 17 year old Lhassa Apso used to do the same....
He cannot run or jump onto chairs any more.
But fortunately he still likes going for walks...&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know that February has been very very cold in the US, I think that last year's winter was the same..
> Hope that March will bring our Canadian and American friends warmer temperatures....
> It's quite cold in my place too. March and April are often rainy .
> I can't wait for summer to come.
> No more umbrellas in our lovely bags....&#128512;



March and April are the same here, Mariapia. But Spring (when finally "sprung") will be a welcome change. It won't be long before I bring out my green Dooney in time for Saint Patrick's Day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> How lucky your pup is, Fim! My 17 year old Lhassa Apso used to do the same....
> He cannot run or jump onto chairs any more.
> But fortunately he still likes going for walks...&#128512;



Indeed. My old boy was the same, Mariapia. But as long as they have things they enjoy, we can ask no more.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Firing up the jeep and getting ready for an unexpectedly fun Friday.  

The hair salon I frequent had a cancellation so they can fit me in today after all.  

From there I'll meet up with my DD for our ritual Friday Fish Fry whenever she's in the area. (we're both addicted to our favorite local restaurant's Fish Fry). :snack:

 Afterwards  we may just have enough time to squeeze in one of our mother daughter forays for a few small indulgences.  

May all your Friday's be as merry!


----------



## barskin

Fimpagebag said:


> Firing up the jeep and getting ready for an unexpectedly fun Friday.
> 
> The hair salon I frequent had a cancellation so they can fit me in today after all.
> 
> From there I'll meet up with my DD for our ritual Friday Fish Fry whenever she's in the area. (we're both addicted to our favorite local restaurant's Fish Fry). :snack:
> 
> Afterwards  we may just have enough time to squeeze in one of our mother daughter forays for a few small indulgences.
> 
> May all your Friday's be as merry!


 Hey, you want fun? I had to walk in the cold Boston air to go be the bookkeeper/office manager for a scrap metal company. No, really that is what I do, and, yes, it is just that exciting.


----------



## Murphy47

barskin said:


> Hey, you want fun? I had to walk in the cold Boston air to go be the bookkeeper/office manager for a scrap metal company. No, really that is what I do, and, yes, it is just that exciting.




It's 9F where I am so I understand! 
At least I don't have your amount of snow. 
Scrap metal sounds intriguing. Bet you have some  interesting stories about people who come in!?


----------



## Tuned83

This was a proud reasonable buy. Much cheaper than everything else I had considered, very functional and easy to find in my handbag. £18 from local dept store. Glad I got


----------



## Murphy47

Love that color!!!!


----------



## barskin

Murphy47 said:


> It's 9F where I am so I understand!
> At least I don't have your amount of snow.
> Scrap metal sounds intriguing. Bet you have some  interesting stories about people who come in!?


 Gypsies, tramps and thieves. And I am not kidding. Those are precisely the 3 categories of people who we deal with.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tuned83 said:


> This was a proud reasonable buy. Much cheaper than everything else I had considered, very functional and easy to find in my handbag. £18 from local dept store. Glad I got
> View attachment 2910413



Sweeeeeet! Love the color and shape. An absolutely perfect SLG. Well done, Tuned83!


----------



## Fimpagebag

barskin said:


> Gypsies, tramps and thieves. And I am not kidding. Those are precisely the 3 categories of people who we deal with.



I hear you, barskin. Less than savory characters in our area break into vacant homes to strip the copper wiring and plumbing to sell for scrap. To quote Cat Stevens, _"oh baby baby it's a wild world..."_

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I hear you, barskin. Less than savory characters in our area break into vacant homes to strip the copper wiring and plumbing to sell for scrap. To quote Cat Stevens, _"oh baby baby it's a wild world..."_
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Same where I live. 
Same everywhere, I think.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Firing up the jeep and getting ready for an unexpectedly fun Friday.
> 
> 
> 
> The hair salon I frequent had a cancellation so they can fit me in today after all.
> 
> 
> 
> From there I'll meet up with my DD for our ritual Friday Fish Fry whenever she's in the area. (we're both addicted to our favorite local restaurant's Fish Fry). :snack:
> 
> 
> 
> Afterwards  we may just have enough time to squeeze in one of our mother daughter forays for a few small indulgences.
> 
> 
> 
> May all your Friday's be as merry!




I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself today, Fim!
Nothing funny here. I had a weird week - therefore my short and flimsy posts.

A great weekend to you all!


----------



## Murphy47

barskin said:


> Gypsies, tramps and thieves. And I am not kidding. Those are precisely the 3 categories of people who we deal with.




Good thing I love Cher coz that song is now stuck in my head lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed yourself today, Fim!
> Nothing funny here. I had a weird week - therefore my short and flimsy posts.
> 
> A great weekend to you all!




Try to relax this weekend, Ludmilla! &#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Simple Question Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island.  

*Why?* 

1.Why do we love, covet, and crave bags? 

2.What is their inescapable allure?

3.Why is enough never enough?

4.And why should we care?


For me, *#4* is the question I wrestle with most often. I don't spend more than I can afford on any bag. I use every bag I own. But what I don't do is *share.* 

And therein lies the answer to my question. My bags are *mine.* They're not a meal I share or a scarf or pair of gloves I lend. 

They're also most certainly not something I can make myself. I neither have the skill nor wearwithal to make a bag I would actually wear.  

And I'm fine with that. As I am with my current (ever growing) collection of bags.  

Because I've finally come to realize that no bag is forever. No matter how well made, every bag is ultimately ephemera. They come, they go, and *others will inevitably take their place.* 

Which answers all the rest of my questions as well!  :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

I am asking myself the same questions, Fim, though so far, I have not found any real answers....
As you said, enough is not enough.... Why? Because we are always looking for the perfect bag which, we know it now, will never come?
Because of  all those different kinds of leathers , fabrics or colours which all have their pros and cons?
Because of the new trends or designs?
Because when times are tough, we want to comfort ourselves by buying something which will go with us and keep us company....?
Strangely enough, I can lend or give a bag that I love to someone who appreciates it....
Anyway, let's stop looking for answers.....
Let's enjoy our bags!
There are worse addictions.....&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am asking myself the same questions, Fim, though so far, I have not found any real answers....
> As you said, enough is not enough.... Why? Because we are always looking for the perfect bag which, we know it now, will never come?
> Because of  all those different kinds of leathers , fabrics or colours which all have their pros and cons?
> Because of the new trends or designs?
> Because when times are tough, we want to comfort ourselves by buying something which will go with us and keep us company....?
> Strangely enough, I can lend or give a bag that I love to someone who appreciates it....
> Anyway, let's stop looking for answers.....
> Let's enjoy our bags!
> There are worse addictions.....&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;



Indeed there are, Mariapia. Which was precisely the point I was hoping to make. For many of us the price we pay for many of our bags is comparable to what one might spend on a dinner out. The only difference is our "doggie bag" lasts a lot longer than any delectable leftovers!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed there are, Mariapia. Which was precisely the point I was hoping to make. For many of us the price we pay for many of our bags is comparable to what one might spend on a dinner out. The only difference is our "doggie bag" lasts a lot longer than any delectable leftovers!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




When someone says " I don't understand why you buy so many bags... "
I always answer  " Nobody's perfect, dear!"&#128536;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> When someone says " I don't understand why you buy so many bags... "
> I always answer  " Nobody's perfect, dear!"&#128536;



Good answer, Mariapia. Being somewhat less diplomatic, I answer "Because I can." 

Yet, if for some ungodly reason they insist on pursuing the point, I tend to go for the jugular. Mean spirited perhaps. But I don't believe in rewarding discourtesy.

:devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good answer, Mariapia. Being somewhat less diplomatic, I answer "Because I can."
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, if for some ungodly reason they insist on pursuing the point, I tend to go for the jugular. Mean spirited perhaps. But I don't believe in rewarding discourtesy.
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




Most of the time, Fim.....the " nobody's perfect" or "because I can" is enough....&#128536;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Because we are always looking for the perfect bag which, we know it now, will never come?
> 
> Strangely enough, I can lend or give a bag that I love to someone who appreciates it....
> Anyway, let's stop looking for answers.....
> Let's enjoy our bags!
> There are worse addictions.....&#128536;&#128536;&#128536;




I fear that's the answer for me.... Searching for the perfect Mary Poppins bag...

And like you, Mariapia, I don't have problems to lend bags to somebody else. Or give them away to somebody who likes them. Probably because they are not the perfect Mary Poppins?! 

Hehehe. I like the "because I can" answer. One of my friends uses this a lot. &#128516;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Most of the time, Fim.....the " nobody's perfect" or "because I can" is enough....&#128536;



Yes it is, Mariapia. But there are those people who can only be happy making other people miserable. So I merely return the favor. Not particularly politic, I agree. But the lessons I learned growing up in my father's bar taught me that it's not who throws the first punch who wins the fight. It's * the one who's still standing afterwards.*

:boxing:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I fear that's the answer for me.... the *Searching for the perfect Mary Poppins bag...*&#128516;



I love this, Ludmilla! What bag would Mary Poppins carry? I think your "naked" speedy might qualify.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I love this, Ludmilla! What bag would Mary Poppins carry? I think your "naked" speedy might qualify.




I guess you are right.  Naked Speedy even "eats" DIN-A 4 (if you roll the papers carefully).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I guess you are right.  Naked Speedy even "eats" DIN-A 4 (if you roll the papers carefully).



I think my "Mary Poppins" bag would be my Dooney nylon Smith Satchel. It can hold my iPad and an umbrella along with my everyday essentials.


----------



## Murphy47

My MP bag would have to be the MK large Grayson in Black. 
It holds so much I often FEEL like Ms. Poppins when I care her. 

The best thing about a bag obsession is they always fit. Never make your thighs look like sausages and don't pinch your toes!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> My MP bag would have to be the MK large Grayson in Black.
> It holds so much I often FEEL like Ms. Poppins when I care her.
> 
> *The best thing about a bag obsession is they always fit. *Never make your thighs look like sausages and don't pinch your toes!



^^  well said, Murphy47!

And great choice for your MP bag!


----------



## misskris03

barskin said:


> Gypsies, tramps and thieves. And I am not kidding. Those are precisely the 3 categories of people who we deal with.



I remember reading about some nice people who dismantled some statues at a local public library to sell for scrap. Must be fun working with customers like that


----------



## misskris03

murphy47 said:


> my mp bag would have to be the mk large grayson in black.
> It holds so much i often feel like ms. Poppins when i care her.
> 
> *the best thing about a bag obsession is they always fit. Never make your thighs look like sausages and don't pinch your toes!*



+2


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes it is, Mariapia. But there are those people who can only be happy making other people miserable. So I merely return the favor. Not particularly politic, I agree. But the lessons I learned growing up in my father's bar taught me that it's not who throws the first punch who wins the fight. It's * the one who's still standing afterwards.*
> 
> :boxing:



Whoa! I'll bet you guys had a lot of interesting customers as well. I myself have been an "interesting" patron myself at some establishments. Never threw a punch, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes it is, Mariapia. But there are those people who can only be happy making other people miserable. So I merely return the favor. Not particularly politic, I agree. But the lessons I learned growing up in my father's bar taught me that it's not who throws the first punch who wins the fight. It's * the one who's still standing afterwards.*
> 
> 
> 
> :boxing:




Great thoughts, Fim, as usual! I would have like to spend some time in your father's bar!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My MP bag would have to be the MK large Grayson in Black.
> It holds so much I often FEEL like Ms. Poppins when I care her.
> 
> The best thing about a bag obsession is they always fit. Never make your thighs look like sausages and don't pinch your toes!




I read that Karl Lagerfeld said that for a bag, every woman is a top model size.....&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I remember reading about some nice people who dismantled some statues at a local public library to sell for scrap. Must be fun working with customers like that




There are a lot of nice people where I live too!
A few "entrepreneurs" have been removing air conditioners from churches and day care centers for the copper lately. 
The extreme cold hasn't slowed them down one bit.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great thoughts, Fim, as usual! I would have like to spend some time in your father's bar!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



It would've been quite the experience, Mariapia. It was a workingman's bar with neon beer signs in the windows and a coin operated bowling machine against one wall.  There was Country music on the jukebox and a cigarette machine in the corner. Customers drank beer, played cards, and went home to their wives and kids. Occasionally tempers would flare on a Saturday night and then the cards would scatter and the bar stools overturn. The police were never called and troublemakers tossed out the door. It was a tavern of its time, a time now long gone.

But the memories last a lifetime.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I read that Karl Lagerfeld said that for a bag, every woman is a top model size.....&#10084;&#65039;



And every woman feels like one when her bag is right. Her chin is a fraction higher and her back straighter. So often it isn't how a bag looks, it's *how it makes you feel.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It would've been quite the experience, Mariapia. It was a workingman's bar with neon beer signs in the windows and a coin operated bowling machine against one wall.  There was Country music on the jukebox and a cigarette machine in the corner. Customers drank beer, played cards, and went home to their wives and kids. Occasionally tempers would flare on a Saturday night and then the cards would scatter and the bar stools overturn. The police were never called and troublemakers tossed out the door. It was a tavern of its time, a time now long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> But the memories last a lifetime.




You describe the place so well, Fim, that I can see your father's bar.
Yes, it would have been quite an experience, definately!&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And every woman feels like one when her bag is right. Her chin is a fraction higher and her back straighter. So often it isn't how a bag looks, it's *how it makes you feel.*




Exactly, Fim! I couldn't have said it better!&#128536;


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It would've been quite the experience, Mariapia. It was a workingman's bar with neon beer signs in the windows and a coin operated bowling machine against one wall.  There was Country music on the jukebox and a cigarette machine in the corner. Customers drank beer, played cards, and went home to their wives and kids. Occasionally tempers would flare on a Saturday night and then the cards would scatter and the bar stools overturn. The police were never called and troublemakers tossed out the door. It was a tavern of its time, a time now long gone.
> 
> 
> 
> But the memories last a lifetime.




There is a similar bar in every small town in my state. 
If you get lonely for the old days, just drop me a line and I will show you a few &#128516;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> There is a similar bar in every small town in my state.
> If you get lonely for the old days, just drop me a line and I will show you a few &#128516;



Thanks for the invite, Murphy47.  :lolots:

But it wouldn't be the same. My father's bar was where I was raised. As soon as I was old enough I was behind the bar, slinging suds  with a billy club within easy reach if things got rowdy!

(not to mention watching the elementary school principal getting drunk out of his mind and nearly falling off his barstool)


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks for the invite, Murphy47.  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wouldn't be the same. My father's bar was where I was raised. As soon as I was old enough I was behind the bar, slinging suds  with a billy club within easy reach if things got rowdy!
> 
> 
> 
> (not to mention watching the elementary school principal getting drunk out of his mind and nearly falling off his barstool)




Of course it wouldn't be the same. But I meant to let you know that those places still exist. 
School principal? That's good. 
In my small Catholic town, Father kept his sermons short and headed off to the tavern for ham and potato salad as quickly as possible. 
He also was the first in line at the Parish Picnic Beer Stand from whence he kept a weather eye on his flock.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mum was raised in a tavern, too.  her stories about the time and the guests sound similiar to yours. 

Bicycles, copper (high voltage power lines for trains, rainwater gutters) and old statues in churches are the top 3 take aways for inventive persons around here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Mum was raised in a tavern, too.  her stories about the time and the guests sound similiar to yours.
> 
> Bicycles, copper (high voltage power lines for trains, rainwater gutters) and old statues in churches are the top 3 take aways for inventive persons around here.



^^ :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks for the invite, Murphy47.  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> But it wouldn't be the same. My father's bar was where I was raised. As soon as I was old enough I was behind the bar, slinging suds  with a billy club within easy reach if things got rowdy!
> 
> 
> 
> (not to mention watching the elementary school principal getting drunk out of his mind and nearly falling off his barstool)




The elementary school principal story must be a great memory, Fim.
I suppose the whole town was aware of his behaviour.
I sincerely hope he easily forgave his students If they happened to misbehave .....&#128536;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy March 1st on Pinch Purse Island. I plan to spend today happily sorting through my bags and appreciating the direction my collection has taken.  

While predominantly dictated by financial necessity, other considerations such as weather and my wonky shoulder have contributed to streamlining my collection along more user friendly utilitarian bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The elementary school principal story must be a great memory, Fim.
> I suppose the whole town was aware of his behaviour.
> I sincerely hope he easily forgave his students If they happened to misbehave .....&#128536;



Oddly enough, Mariapia, whatever happened at the bar was akin to the confessional. No one "told tales out of school."  

Which was fortunate for the "holier than though" father of one of my fellow kindergarteners. While his wife was at choir practice he used to drop by the bar for a drink with his mistress before they parked behind the nearby abandoned railroad depot to continue their liaison in the backseat.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oddly enough, Mariapia, whatever happened at the bar was akin to the confessional. No one "told tales out of school."
> 
> 
> 
> Which was fortunate for the "holier than though" father of one of my fellow kindergarteners. While his wife was at choir practice he used to drop by the bar for a drink with his mistress before they parked behind the nearby abandoned railroad depot to continue their liaison in the backseat.




I understand the confessionnal, Fim, but sometimes people just know about someone ´s behaviour. 
Are you sure no one knew about your school friend's father cheating on his wife?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> There are a lot of nice people where I live too!
> A few "entrepreneurs" have been removing air conditioners from churches and day care centers for the copper lately.
> The extreme cold hasn't slowed them down one bit.





Ludmilla said:


> Bicycles, copper (high voltage power lines for trains, rainwater gutters) and old statues in churches are the top 3 take aways for inventive persons around here.



I wonder how much $$ is made the world over from this "secondary" market. It takes a special kind of person to take copper from air conditioners at a children's day care center or mess up the public transportation or steal from people's houses of worship.  Ugh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I understand the confessionnal, Fim, but sometimes people just know about someone ´s behaviour.
> Are you sure no one knew about your school friend's father cheating on his wife?



Quite sure, Mariapia. The reason people of my classmate's father's ilk came to my father's bar was because none of *their* friends or associates would be the wiser. As for my father and the patrons of his tavern, it was prized as an inside joke as to the hypocrisy of those who considered themselves "our betters". Class distinction and factions were tightly woven in the fabric of my upbringing, and it has changed little in my home County to this day.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy March 1st on Pinch Purse Island. I plan to spend today happily sorting through my bags and appreciating the direction my collection has taken.
> 
> 
> 
> While predominantly dictated by financial necessity, other considerations such as weather and my wonky shoulder have contributed to streamlining my collection along more user friendly utilitarian bags.




Happy Almost Spring to All! 

March is a perfect month to sort through bags and shoes in preparation for the warmer (hopefully) weather to come. 

A question for those more mature ladies like me: Do you have less bags/shoes/clothes than when you were younger or more?
I have found I buy less, but better quality and fit. Bags I still buy too many. 
Shopping just doesn't seem as fun anymore most times.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I wonder how much $$ is made the world over from this "secondary" market. It takes a special kind of person to take copper from air conditioners at a children's day care center or mess up the public transportation or steal from people's houses of worship.  Ugh.



Very true, Misskris. But let us not exonerate other less obvious miscreants as well. Thieves are thieves whether they steal copper for scrap or cheat on their taxes or fail to pay child support. Dodgy buyers and sellers on eBay are just as bad.  There are no excuses for dishonesty whatever the realm.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Almost Spring to All!
> 
> March is a perfect month to sort through bags and shoes in preparation for the warmer (hopefully) weather to come.
> 
> A question for those more mature ladies like me: Do you have less bags/shoes/clothes than when you were younger or more?
> I have found I buy less, but better quality and fit. Bags I still buy too many.
> Shopping just doesn't seem as fun anymore most times.



At sixty one I have more bags and shoes than when I was younger. Mainly because I'm not as hard on things as I was when I was younger and my priorities have changed over the years. Shopping remains a diversion, but lately I find myself more often walking out of stores without buying anything. Ebay also holds less allure for me than it once did. 

Perhaps it all comes down to the fact that I know what I want and what I'm willing to pay. Trends and the latest fashions don't influence me, so sales resistance isn't difficult to maintain.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> At sixty one I have more bags and shoes than when I was younger. Mainly because I'm not as hard on things as I was when I was younger and my priorities have changed over the years. Shopping remains a diversion, but lately I find myself more often walking out of stores without buying anything. Ebay also holds less allure for me than it once did.
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it all comes down to the fact that I know what I want and what I'm willing to pay. Trends and the latest fashions don't influence me, so sales resistance isn't difficult to maintain.




I feel the same!

Sales resistance is the perfect phrase. 
Maybe once you've done hippie, disco, prep, grunge, and neon, Fashion just isnt as alluring as well put together and COMFORTABLE? 
Too big? Too small? Itchy? See through? Pass on all!!
Maybe I've become (gasp) discerning?
Certainly I spend less and have less guilt. 
It's much easier to save money because I don't HAVE to have any one item.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Misskris. But let us not exonerate other less obvious miscreants as well. Thieves are thieves whether they steal copper for scrap or cheat on their taxes or fail to pay child support. Dodgy buyers and sellers on eBay are just as bad.  There are no excuses for dishonesty whatever the realm.



Hear hear!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I feel the same!
> 
> Sales resistance is the perfect phrase.
> *Maybe once you've done hippie, disco, prep, grunge, and neon,* Fashion just isnt as alluring as well put together and COMFORTABLE?
> Too big? Too small? Itchy? See through? Pass on all!!
> Maybe I've become (gasp) discerning?
> Certainly I spend less and have less guilt.
> It's much easier to save money because I don't HAVE to have any one item.



^^ :lolots:

Been there, done that, Murphy47. Everything old is new. :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Hear hear!


----------



## Murphy47

It's the weirdest thing so see my youngest daughter leave the house in what could have been my outfit in 1987 (minus the big hair). 
Luckily she thinks it hilarious. 
I am searching for a store/shop that sells clothes that don't belong ony mother or daughter. 
Maybe we should open one here in the island for those of us fabulous fashionistas in the middle who have a budget!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It's the weirdest thing so see my youngest daughter leave the house in what could have been my outfit in 1987 (minus the big hair).
> Luckily she thinks it hilarious.
> I am searching for a store/shop that sells clothes that don't belong ony mother or daughter.
> Maybe we should open one here in the island for those of us fabulous fashionistas in the middle who have a budget!



I find keeping things simple the best. I'm not a big fan of ruffles, blouses with gathered hems or embellishments. I stick to understatement and trust my bags to deliver any needed "pop" to my outfit.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite sure, Mariapia. The reason people of my classmate's father's ilk came to my father's bar was because none of *their* friends or associates would be the wiser. As for my father and the patrons of his tavern, it was prized as an inside joke as to the hypocrisy of those who considered themselves "our betters". Class distinction and factions were tightly woven in the fabric of my upbringing, and it has changed little in my home County to this day.




I perfectly know what you mean, Fim!&#128521;


----------



## chessmont

Since my body isn't what it used to be, sigh, clothes shopping is no fun any more.  I am mainly jeans/tee shirts/sweaters and wear whatever bag I want with that even if it is an expensive one.

I panic when I have to dress up!  Found a dress at Nordstrom online that looks good, I bought it in several colors lol.  The weddings I attend and other events are usually totally different groups of people so they won't have seen me in the dress before, plus yanno what?  So what if they have LOL.


----------



## Murphy47

Fim, have you ever heard of the play "Over the Tavern"? 
It's hilarious and might bring back a fun bit of nostalgia for you. 
My mom took me to see it years ago and I never laughed so hard in all my life. 
My grandma lived over the tavern in our small town and had many stories of the carrying on by the "upper crust" folks in the town. 
Can you imagine what stories would have gotten around if smart phones were invented then?!!!?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Fim, have you ever heard of the play "Over the Tavern"?
> It's hilarious and might bring back a fun bit of nostalgia for you.
> My mom took me to see it years ago and I never laughed so hard in all my life.
> My grandma lived over the tavern in our small town and had many stories of the carrying on by the "upper crust" folks in the town.
> *Can you imagine what stories would have gotten around if smart phones were invented then?!!!?*



I was thinking the same thing, Murphy47!! The old days definitely had their advantages!


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> Since my body isn't what it used to be, sigh, clothes shopping is no fun any more.  I am mainly jeans/tee shirts/sweaters and wear whatever bag I want with that even if it is an expensive one.
> 
> I panic when I have to dress up!  Found a dress at Nordstrom online that looks good, I bought it in several colors lol.  The weddings I attend and other events are usually totally different groups of people so they won't have seen me in the dress before, plus yanno what?  So what if they have LOL.



I understand completely, Chessmont. I'd be in deep doo if I had a special occasion to attend. I have *one* pair of black dress pants and that's it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Chessmont. I'd be in deep doo if I had a special occasion to attend. I have *one* pair of black dress pants and that's it!




It happened to me 6 months ago while on holiday. One of my dearest friends had decided to take me to a very trendy place. 
She asked me what I would be wearing. As I always travel light, I  had brought two pairs of jeans, a pair of....pink sneakers and a few tee-shirts. &#128512;
She said jeans would be okay.... but wasn't sure about the shoes....&#128560;
She phoned the place. They told her sneakers were not an issue as long as they were worn..... by a lady.    
Gentlemen had to wear city shoes...&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to add....As I don't have a clutch in my collection anyway...I carried my Le Pliage on that special event.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to add....As I don't have a clutch in my collection anyway...I carried my Le Pliage on that special event.....



Good for you, Mariapia. We are who we are no matter *where* we are.

(especially in pink sneakers)


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Man**y Paths* *Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. No matter how many bags you own, we all end up here on tpf. But how we got here is as varied as our bags. For some, the bags by one premier designer is all they own. Others take many different paths, several detours, and the occasional wild ride down an uncharted trail.

I know (when I could afford them) LV was my first choice. Then I strayed from that path with Chanel. A quick side trip led me to Celine, with a detour later to Balenciaga. Then came one of life's toll booths and I now own only contemporary designer bags.

Like they say, it's the journey not the destination that's important. Of course they're saying that as you *get on *the roller coaster!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mulberry for me (no surprises here) with sideglances to Balenciaga and Bottega Veneta. But only glances. Too expensive and M is my true love.  &#10084;&#65039;

Oh my this week promises to be as weird as the last...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Mulberry for me (no surprises here) with sideglances to Balenciaga and Bottega Veneta. But only glances. Too expensive and M is my true love.  &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> *Oh my this week promises to be as weird as the last..*



Same here, Ludmilla. Things are going nuts at the college where I work. Next week is Spring Break for our students so everything is being crammed into this one week so they won't be behind when they return from break!

Wacko!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Mulberry is my true love.  &#10084;&#65039;



+1
I bought these bags, because I adopted a stray dog. And named him Mulberry.
Found the brand a few months later & had to own.
Joined tpf, added chanel & a couple others (including campomaggi, on its way here).
But, for me, the path's about remembering good things & what's important in life--such as loving a good dog, whose name's on my daily bag/wallet/etc.

Hope crazy week isn't too bad for you.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Man**y Paths* *Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. No matter how many bags you own, we all end up here on tpf. But how we got here is as varied as our bags. For some, the bags by one premier designer is all they own. Others take many different paths, several detours, and the occasional wild ride down an uncharted trail.
> 
> I know (when I could afford them) LV was my first choice. Then I strayed from that path with Chanel. A quick side trip led me to Celine, with a detour later to Balenciaga. Then came one of life's toll booths and I now own only contemporary designer bags.
> 
> Like they say, it's the journey not the destination that's important. Of course they're saying that as you *get on *the roller coaster!




My first designer bag was LV Speedy. But it was the most expensive bag I owned for a long time.
I preferred to look for vintage croc bags which I found at thrift shops , flea markets or consignment stores.
Then I looked for vintage Kellys. 
Had a mix of high end ( Fendi, Balenciaga, Chloé) and contemporary designers later on.
Stopped buying for 3 years.... 
Bought Jeanne.... 
The latest expensive bag I have is a Neverfull which my husband bought me.
Now I am more into contemporary or no name bags.
I love them all !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> +1
> 
> I bought these bags, because I adopted a stray dog. And named him Mulberry.
> 
> Found the brand a few months later & had to own.
> 
> Joined tpf, added chanel & a couple others (including campomaggi, on its way here).
> 
> But, for me, the path's about remembering good things & what's important in life--such as loving a good dog, whose name's on my daily bag/wallet/etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope crazy week isn't too bad for you.




I love your story , remainsilly! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My first designer bag was LV Speedy. But it was the most expensive bag I owned for a long time.
> I preferred to look for vintage croc bags which I found at thrift shops , flea markets or consignment stores.
> Then I looked for vintage Kellys.
> Had a mix of high end ( Fendi, Balenciaga, Chloé) and contemporary designers later on.
> Stopped buying for 3 years....
> Bought Jeanne....
> The latest expensive bag I have is a Neverfull which my husband bought me.
> Now I am more into contemporary or no name bags.
> I love them all !&#128525;&#128525;&#128525;



Lovely progression, Mariapia. As Remainsilly put it so well, our bags recall memories, celebrate accomplishments, and remind us of where we've been and how far we've come. They are the signposts of our journey through both the everyday and the extraordinary.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Lovely progression, Mariapia. As Remainsilly put it so well, our bags recall memories, celebrate accomplishments, and remind us of where we've been and how far we've come. They are the signposts of our journey through both the everyday and the extraordinary.




I think that's the same with watches.
A friend of mine has got quite a big collection and each watch has a story of Its own.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Fairytale Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With apologies to *the Brothers Grimm,* my choice would have to be *"Goldilocks and the Three Bags."* 

Which undoubtedly explains the sheer number of bags I own. There's always one that is *just right.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Fairytale Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With apologies to *the Brothers Grimm,* my choice would have to be *"Goldilocks and the Three Bags."*
> 
> 
> 
> Which undoubtedly explains the sheer number of bags I own. There's always one that is *just right.*




Or Snowhite and the seven bags.... &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Or *Snowhite and the seven bags....* &#128525;



Good one, Mariapia!  :lolots:

Hmm...let's see the seven dwarfs were:

1. Doc
2. Bashful
3. Happy
4. Sneezy
5. Dopey
6. Sleepy
7. Grumpy

So what bags would be Snow White's *seven bags*?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good one, Mariapia!  :lolots:
> 
> Hmm...let's see the seven dwarfs were:
> 
> 1. Doc
> 2. Bashful
> 3. Happy
> 4. Sneezy
> 5. Dopey
> 6. Sleepy
> 7. Grumpy
> 
> So what bags would be Snow White's *seven bags*?



Oh Fim, such a shame, that I'm not very creative at the moment. The question is should we go with the characteristics of the dwarfs or should we just search for similar sounding names?
Dopey would be Dooney then.
Happy could be your flower bag or Mariapias special Le Pliage.
But at the moment I can't think of something more... sorry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Same here, Ludmilla. Things are going nuts at the college where I work. Next week is Spring Break for our students so everything is being crammed into this one week so they won't be behind when they return from break!
> 
> Wacko!



We have a break until April. BUT my old Prof. left in October and now I have to deal with two young ones (I know, I shouldn't, but I call them "The Boys") who act as a substitute until we get two new "real" professors. The Boys could be tiring sometimes... and we have enough to do with exams, and papers and everything at the moment. 
But I guess your situation is much worse. Most of the students are at home...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh Fim, such a shame, that I'm not very creative at the moment. The question is should we go with the characteristics of the dwarfs or should we just search for similar sounding names?
> Dopey would be Dooney then.
> Happy could be your flower bag or Mariapias special Le Pliage.
> But at the moment I can't think of something more... sorry.



Your points are well taken and very creative, Ludmilla. Hmm....why don't we go with characteristics? 

"Doc" would be akin to any bag along the lines of a "doctor's satchel."

"Happy" any bag that puts a smile on your face just looking at it.

"Bashful" an understated bag in style and/or color

"Sneezy" a bag that can easily accomodate kleenix, cough drops, hand sanitizer etc.

"Sleepy" a bag that either falls over or puddles as soon as you set it down

"Grumpy" a bag that isn't always easy to access

"Dopey"   a "stupid" simple bag that you nevertheless love


----------



## Murphy47

Another fun thread!
How about this one for Doc? Had to exchange the bright pink VB tote I got last week as it was missing a line of stitching. 
This was in the 70% table.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Another fun thread!
> How about this one for Doc? Had to exchange the bright pink VB tote I got last week as it was missing a line of stitching.
> This was in the 70% table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914660




A perfect "doc".


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your points are well taken and very creative, Ludmilla. Hmm....why don't we go with characteristics?
> 
> "Doc" would be akin to any bag along the lines of a "doctor's satchel."
> 
> "Happy" any bag that puts a smile on your face just looking at it.
> 
> "Bashful" an understated bag in style and/or color
> 
> "Sneezy" a bag that can easily accomodate kleenix, cough drops, hand sanitizer etc.
> 
> "Sleepy" a bag that either falls over or puddles as soon as you set it down
> 
> "Grumpy" a bag that isn't always easy to access
> 
> "Dopey"   a "stupid" simple bag that you nevertheless love




Oh dear. I have all those 7 dwarfs in my wardrobe. 

Doc would be a cognac brown Picard bag I have never used so far. It's more or less a doc's satchel.

Happy is Miss Pickle. 

Bashful is Mathea.

Sneezy would be a bag from the most famous brand Heritage. This specific model is called "my cousin gave it to my sister who gave it to me"

Sleepy could be one of my Le Pliages.

Grumpy is my key eating bag (another Picard) it's easy to access but keeps everything inside and is a black hole.

Dopey is Naked Speedy.

Sorry, no pictures I'm just on my phone.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Another fun thread!
> How about this one for Doc? Had to exchange the bright pink VB tote I got last week as it was missing a line of stitching.
> This was in the 70% table.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2914660



Oooh... I like this one even more than the one you returned, Murphy47. What a great take on the doctor's bag. Any other "dwarfs" in your collection?

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

I am in deep trouble, ladies! None of my bags want to be called Dopey or Grumpy!
In fact they want to be Doc or Happy!


----------



## Mariapia

Negotiations are starting now......
I think it might take a whole night to reach an agreement.....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear. I have all those 7 dwarfs in my wardrobe.
> 
> Doc would be a cognac brown Picard bag I have never used so far. It's more or less a doc's satchel.
> 
> Happy is Miss Pickle.
> 
> Bashful is Mathea.
> 
> Sneezy would be a bag from the most famous brand Heritage. This specific model is called "my cousin gave it to my sister who gave it to me"
> 
> Sleepy could be one of my Le Pliages.
> 
> Grumpy is my key eating bag (another Picard) it's easy to access but keeps everything inside and is a black hole.
> 
> Dopey is Naked Speedy.
> 
> Sorry, no pictures I'm just on my phone.



What a great list, Ludmilla! My "dwarfs" are as follows....

1. Doc is my Ralph Lauren Sloane Satchel
2. Happy is my unbranded black Minnie.
3. Bashful is my saffiano Calvin Klein Satchel
4. Sneezy is my Patricia Nash Forano Drawstring Tote
5. Sleepy is my Perlina Tote
6. Dopey is my taupe/slate small Le Pliage. Such a simple bag but one I absolutely love.
7. Grumpy would have to be my Franco Sarto Yellow Bowery. Great bag, but not the easiest to access while on my shoulder.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Negotiations are starting now......
> I think it might take a whole night to reach an agreement.....&#128521;



Good luck with that, Mariapia. I can just imagine the clamor!


----------



## Trudysmom

My Dooney and Bourke Doctor's satchel. In the middle.


----------



## Trudysmom

Happy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Trudysmom said:


> Happy



Wonderful bags, Trudysmom! Big hugs and Dooney love!


----------



## Mariapia

" See, Mariapia, we were right! Look.....Ludmilla, Auntie Fim and Trudymom's #1 and # 2 are Doc and Happy!
No way are we going  to be # 3, let alone #7...."
I think you have recognized Jeanne....That one is tough, believe me!

Didn't I tell you I was in trouble?&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> " See, Mariapia, we were right! Look.....Ludmilla, Auntie Fim and Trudymom's #1 and # 2 are Doc and Happy!
> No way are we going  to be # 3, let alone #7...."
> I think you have recognized Jeanne....That one is tough, believe me!
> 
> Didn't I tell you I was in trouble?&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;&#128549;



Don't blame Jeanne, Mariapia. Her naughty American cousin Minnie was as insistent. If she isn't *"Happy"* I would never hear the end of it! 

(which is why I had to add a pic to my previous post.)

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't blame Jeanne, Mariapia. Her naughty American cousin Minnie was as insistent. If she isn't *"Happy"* I would never hear the end of it!
> 
> 
> 
> (which is why I had to add a pic to my previous post.)
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




To tell you the truth, Fim, I wouldn't like to be called Grumpy or Dopey either... &#128563;
I understand that there are better names like Doc or Happy.  &#128525; 
But If I decide Jeanne will be Happy and my  Longchamp Quadri will be Doc..... those two are going to say it should be the other way around .... and go to each other's throat.....&#128127;&#128127;
What did I get myself into?&#128563;&#128563;
It's going to be a long night, I'm sure....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> To tell you the truth, Fim, I wouldn't like to be called Grumpy or Dopey either... &#128563;
> I understand that there are better names like Doc or Happy.  &#128525;
> But If I decide Jeanne will be Happy and my  Longchamp Quadri will be Doc..... those two are going to say it should be the other way around .... and go to each other's throat.....&#128127;&#128127;
> What did I get myself into?&#128563;&#128563;
> It's going to be a long night, I'm sure....



It is a quandary, Mariapia. Perhaps you should choose a different fairy tale? Since bags are (as you've said) "he" in French, perhaps the *Six Swans* would be a better story? After all each one of them was a prince....


----------



## Rocket_girl

Mariapia said:


> I think that's the same with watches.
> A friend of mine has got quite a big collection and each watch has a story of Its own.




Love the signposts sentiment!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh... I like this one even more than the one you returned, Murphy47. What a great take on the doctor's bag. Any other "dwarfs" in your collection?
> 
> :giggles:



me too! I like the purple a lot.


----------



## misskris03

Trudysmom said:


> Happy



That bag is adorable. And your photos are *really* good.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It is a quandary, Mariapia. Perhaps you should choose a different fairy tale? Since bags are (as you've said) "he" in French, perhaps the *Six Swans* would be a better story? After all each one of them was a prince....




Good suggestion, Fim, but.... knowing the whole gang now, one is going to feel left out....&#128549;&#128549;
At least, after hours of negotiations......my Le Pliage said Dopey was his name....He just likes the sound of it. Go figure....

My Diesel decided to be Grumpy....Don't ask me why....He probably knows that, being big and slouchy,  he is difficult to get in and out of..&#128563;
	

		
			
		

		
	




Jeanne threatened to go back into her sleeping back If she wasn't Happy like her American cousin!&#128536;

My Quadri is proud to be Doc... 

The whole team decided my Italian blue bag would be Bashy as he joined the family a few days ago only...
	

		
			
		

		
	




My Sonia Rykiel is Sneezy,,,, Allergic to scratches... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




None wants to be Sleepy.... 
Jeanne, as the leader of the team, made her decision..  
Here he is... Sleeping in his bag for years and years...


----------



## Mariapia

Trudysmom said:


> My Dooney and Bourke Doctor's satchel. In the middle.







Trudysmom said:


> Happy




Great bags, Trudysmom!&#128512;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good suggestion, Fim, but.... knowing the whole gang now, one is going to feel left out....&#128549;&#128549;
> At least, after hours of negotiations......my Le Pliage said Dopey was his name....He just likes the sound of it. Go figure....
> 
> My Diesel decided to be Grumpy....Don't ask me why....He probably knows that, being big and slouchy,  he is difficult to get in and out of..&#128563;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915651
> 
> 
> Jeanne threatened to go back into her sleeping back If she wasn't Happy like her American cousin!&#128536;
> 
> My Quadri is proud to be Doc...
> 
> The whole team decided my Italian blue bag would be Bashy as he joined the family a few days ago only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915658
> 
> 
> My Sonia Rykiel is Sneezy,,,, Allergic to scratches...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2915659
> 
> 
> None wants to be Sleepy....
> Jeanne, as the leader of the team, made her decision..
> Here he is... Sleeping in his bag for years and years...
> View attachment 2915660



A hard won fight and excellent choices all, Mariapia. I love how both our Le Pliages were fine with whatever designation we gave them. Which pretty much describes how they perform in real life.  :salute:

I also absolutely adore your Diesel. He's so smooshy that he actually has a facial expression. :giggles:

As for my naughty Minnie, she sends best wishes to her cousin Jeanne. If Jeanne is happy, Minnie is happy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A hard won fight and excellent choices all, Mariapia. I love how both our Le Pliages were fine with whatever designation we gave them. Which pretty much describes how they perform in real life.  :salute:
> 
> 
> 
> I also absolutely adore your Diesel. He's so smooshy that he actually has a facial expression. :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my naughty Minnie, she sends best wishes to her cousin Jeanne. If Jeanne is happy, Minnie is happy.




Text message from Jeanne to Minnie.

Hi Happy Minnie!&#128525;
I guess you know by now that I am Happy too!&#128512;
You and I are simply the best! 
It was a long fight but we won!
Lots of hugs and kisses from
Your French Happy cousin!&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;


----------



## Ludmilla

:lolots:

Great dwarfs - uhm bags everybody!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Wintry Mix Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Wind, sleet, and snow have all joined forces in what might be best described as a "hound's breakfast" of wintry weather.  

So fittingly perhaps to the forecast, today's bag is my *Franco Sarto canvas Tote.* 

Too small to carry an extra pair of shoes but large enough to carry all my essentials, it pays homage to LC's Le Pliage without being a slavish copy. There's a zipper pocket on the back for my phone and a top droop that you don't see with an LP. All told, it's a useful unassuming bag that will serve me well on a day like today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Text message from Jeanne to Minnie.
> 
> Hi Happy Minnie!&#128525;
> I guess you know by now that I am Happy too!&#128512;
> You and I are simply the best!
> It was a long fight but we won!
> Lots of hugs and kisses from
> Your French Happy cousin!&#128131;&#128131;&#128131;



To Jeanne from Minnie:

When will our silly moms ever learn, my dear Jeanne? Together we are unstoppable! And we always get our way!

Hugs and fondest regards from your American cousin!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Wintry Mix Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Wind, sleet, and snow have all joined forces in what might be best described as a "hound's breakfast" of wintry weather.
> 
> So fittingly perhaps to the forecast, today's bag is my *Franco Sarto canvas Tote.*
> 
> Too small to carry an extra pair of shoes but large enough to carry all my essentials, it pays homage to LC's Le Pliage without being a slavish copy. There's a zipper pocket on the back for my phone and a top droop that you don't see with an LP. All told, it's a useful unassuming bag that will serve me well on a day like today.



It's a beautiful bag, Fim! I hope it also helps you to stay warm and save in this never ending winter. :snowballs:
Yesterday we had a 3cm (1,18 inches) ice/snow plate on the streets in the morning. Great fun for my Madame B and myself to get to the station (it's a 10 minutes walk). Like the days before we had at noon and I was out in the park during my break. Today it's cloudy again. But I guess Spring is slowly creeping in. I hope it will soon be knocking at your door, too! :sunnies


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Wintry Mix Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Wind, sleet, and snow have all joined forces in what might be best described as a "hound's breakfast" of wintry weather.
> 
> 
> 
> So fittingly perhaps to the forecast, today's bag is my *Franco Sarto canvas Tote.*
> 
> 
> 
> Too small to carry an extra pair of shoes but large enough to carry all my essentials, it pays homage to LC's Le Pliage without being a slavish copy. There's a zipper pocket on the back for my phone and a top droop that you don't see with an LP. All told, it's a useful unassuming bag that will serve me well on a day like today.




Very long winter indeed, Fim! But at least you have your beautiful Franco Sarto to go to work with you!&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's a beautiful bag, Fim! I hope it also helps you to stay warm and save in this never ending winter. :snowballs:
> Yesterday we had a 3cm (1,18 inches) ice/snow plate on the streets in the morning. Great fun for my Madame B and myself to get to the station (it's a 10 minutes walk). Like the days before we had at noon and I was out in the park during my break. Today it's cloudy again. But I guess Spring is slowly creeping in. I hope it will soon be knocking at your door, too! :sunnies




Oh dear! I would have been terrified, Ludmilla! Since I broke my shoulder on a rainy day, 10 years ago, I have been very cautious....
Walking like a 100 year old lady .....&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## misskris03

ludmilla said:


> :lolots:
> 
> Great dwarfs - uhm bags everybody!



+1


----------



## elvisfan4life

indiaink said:


> Ah, but Fim has corn and salt potatoes, and hey - is that hush puppies I spy over yonder? What a terrific meal we'll have!
> 
> Who is bringing drink?



Forget drink please please send me hush puppies now


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I would have been terrified, Ludmilla! Since I broke my shoulder on a rainy day, 10 years ago, I have been very cautious....
> Walking like a 100 year old lady .....&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;




I hear you, Mariapia. It was quite scary and I was very happy to reach the station without slipping and falling. &#128570;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I would have been terrified, Ludmilla! Since I broke my shoulder on a rainy day, 10 years ago, I have been very cautious....
> Walking like a 100 year old lady .....&#128563;&#128563;&#128563;



Yes, but at least you still walk like a lady, Mariapia. In bad weather I trudge along like I'm pulling a plow!

:giggles:


----------



## misskris03

elvisfan4life said:


> Forget drink please please send me hush puppies now




+1 delicious!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, but at least you still walk like a lady, Mariapia. In bad weather I trudge along like I'm pulling a plow!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I look like that regardless. I am the least graceful person I know


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> +1 delicious!




Hahaha. I didn't know what hush puppied are. So I googled them and found pictures of those dogs with the sad eyes and long ears. Hmmm. Googled again. Now I know what you are talking about.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. I didn't know what hush puppied are. So I googled them and found pictures of those dogs with the sad eyes and long ears. Hmmm. Googled again. Now I know what you are talking about.



I have only ever found them in the US deep south but boy i could eat my body weight in these...with slaw and catfish....yum


----------



## Ludmilla

elvisfan4life said:


> I have only ever found them in the US deep south but boy i could eat my body weight in these...with slaw and catfish....yum




Oh, they must be really delicious. I've never heard of them before.


----------



## Ludmilla

So, I'm out and about with my Naked Speedy again. And that's perfectly the reason why it didn't protest against being "Dopey". 

Yesterday my cousin sent me a foto of a bag she is sewing at the moment. During her last visit my Mum gave her a lot of cloth including one of our oldest curtains from our living room. 




It's just a detail and I'm very curious how "Scarlett" will look like in the end...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, they must be really delicious. I've never heard of them before.




Neither have I, Ludmilla.....&#128563;


----------



## Mariapia

Wonderful, Ludmilla! Your cousin is very talented! I wish I could sew.. 
I remember my needlework lessons at school.... A realnightmare!
I spent my Sunday evenings worrying about the next day's lesson..
Fortunately our teacher also asked as to knit baby clothes for an orphanage and that was great because I loved knitting.
But sewing. &#128560;&#128560;&#128560;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So, I'm out and about with my Naked Speedy again. And that's perfectly the reason why it didn't protest against being "Dopey".
> 
> Yesterday my cousin sent me a foto of a bag she is sewing at the moment. During her last visit my Mum gave her a lot of cloth including one of our oldest curtains from our living room.
> 
> View attachment 2916789
> 
> 
> It's just a detail and I'm very curious how "Scarlett" will look like in the end...




As soon as I saw the word "curtains" that's exactly the name I thought of!!!
"I saw it in the window and just had to have it". 
Funniest skit I ever saw!!!! Still makes me laugh.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. I didn't know what hush puppied are. So I googled them and found pictures of those dogs with the sad eyes and long ears. Hmmm. Googled again. Now I know what you are talking about.



 Ha! I forgot about the Bassett hound mascot for the children's shoes. 



elvisfan4life said:


> I have only ever found them in the US deep south but boy i could eat my body weight in these...with slaw and catfish....yum



Yes! I discovered them when I lived in Florida.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So, I'm out and about with my Naked Speedy again. And that's perfectly the reason why it didn't protest against being "Dopey".
> 
> Yesterday my cousin sent me a foto of a bag she is sewing at the moment. During her last visit my Mum gave her a lot of cloth including one of our oldest curtains from our living room.
> 
> View attachment 2916789
> 
> 
> It's just a detail and I'm very curious how "Scarlett" will look like in the end...




Why, Scarlett, Ludmilla?&#128551;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Why, Scarlett, Ludmilla?&#128551;




Google Carol Burnett and "Went with the Wind". 
Best laugh you'll have all week&#128516;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Why, Scarlett, Ludmilla?&#128551;



In "Gone with the wind" Scarlett O'Hara needs a beautiful dress. If I remember correctly to impress Rhett Butler and sneak money out of him. The civil war is over and everything left in the villa are the green curtains. She makes a dress out of them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Google Carol Burnett and "Went with the Wind".
> Best laugh you'll have all week&#128516;



:lolots::lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

One of the funniest things I ever saw!!!
Always chuckle when I shop for curtain rods!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> In "Gone with the wind" Scarlett O'Hara needs a beautiful dress. If I remember correctly to impress Rhett Butler and sneak money out of him. The civil war is over and everything left in the villa are the green curtains. She makes a dress out of them.



Yes!
"I'm going to Atlanta for that $300 and I gotta go looking like a queen."*

Love the curtain bag--some old cloth patterns have such life & movement in them. Fun.
I stab myself with needles & swear a lot, when trying to sew. All such tallent amazes me.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Google Carol Burnett and "Went with the Wind".
> Best laugh you'll have all week&#128516;




Great link, Murphy!
Thank you so much. I really had a good laugh!!!&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> In "Gone with the wind" Scarlett O'Hara needs a beautiful dress. If I remember correctly to impress Rhett Butler and sneak money out of him. The civil war is over and everything left in the villa are the green curtains. She makes a dress out of them.




Shame on me, Ludmilla! I have seen the movie 4 or 5 times and didn't remember the dress episode....&#128563;&#128563;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Better late than never, it's been one of those days. We're down one person at work so my day was much longer than usual. Now that I'm finally home I've enjoyed reading all the "Gone with the Wind" inspired posts and hope everyone has a great night.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla! Your cousin is very talented! I wish I could sew..
> I remember my needlework lessons at school.... A realnightmare!
> I spent my Sunday evenings worrying about the next day's lesson..
> Fortunately our teacher also asked as to knit baby clothes for an orphanage and that was great because I loved knitting.
> But sewing. &#128560;&#128560;&#128560;





remainsilly said:


> Yes!
> "I'm going to Atlanta for that $300 and I gotta go looking like a queen."*
> 
> Love the curtain bag--some old cloth patterns have such life & movement in them. Fun.
> I stab myself with needles & swear a lot, when trying to sew. All such tallent amazes me.



I'm not very good at sewing, too. I'm just a pretty good knitter. I like the fact, that you can go back as soon as you make a mistake and try it again. But if you mess up a sewing pattern the cloth is ruined. 

My cousin sent me just a detail of the bag. I'm really excited how the whole bag will look like. My cousin is doing a lot of bags at the moment and they all have funny details. Hm, we will see, if I can go to Atlanta with this bag an look look a queen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Better late than never, it's been one of those days. We're down one person at work so my day was much longer than usual. Now that I'm finally home I've enjoyed reading all the "Gone with the Wind" inspired posts and hope everyone has a great night.



Hello Fim,

I hope work slows down today for you!
Have a good day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Better late than never, it's been one of those days. We're down one person at work so my day was much longer than usual. Now that I'm finally home I've enjoyed reading all the "Gone with the Wind" inspired posts and hope everyone has a great night.




To day's another day, Fim![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

mariapia said:


> to day's another day, fim![emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Finally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. After a wretchedly busy day yesterday, I have the day off today. So what does a lady of leisure on Pinch Purse Island do on her day off?

1. Walk the dogs.   :doggie:
2. Take the Jeep in for an oil change. :salute:
3. Grocery Shopping. 
4. Pay bills. 

5. Do laundry. 

6. Balance my checkbook.   

7. Seriously contemplate buying another Dooney.


----------



## Murphy47

Fim, we are enjoying almost the same day. Substitute oil change for eye doctor and we are errand twins! 
The sun is out here so it's an improvement!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Fim, we are enjoying almost the same day. Substitute oil change for eye doctor and we are errand twins!
> The sun is out here so it's an improvement!



Oh,the glamorous lives of Pinch Purse Islanders. But you're right, Murphy47. At least the sun is shining!


----------



## chessmont

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh,the glamorous lives of Pinch Purse Islanders. But you're right, Murphy47. At least the sun is shining!



I have to buy dog food and go to the dry cleaners.  It is next to the grocery store so I might stop in.  I don't feel like doing any of it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. You don't want to see my list... Joys of work crazyness. 
I'm finally on the train home. Hooray!


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> I have to buy dog food and go to the dry cleaners.  It is next to the grocery store so I might stop in.  I don't feel like doing any of it!



Isn't that always the way, chessmont? One errand leads to another and then another until ...


----------



## Mariapia

I went to the supermarket, then to my parents'. Tomorrow morning I have to go to the tailor's. I bought my father a pair of Dockers pants that have to be hemmed, then to the bank, after doing the laundry and house cleaning of course.... Very exciting! 
I just can't wait!&#128521;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You don't want to see my list... Joys of work crazyness.
> I'm finally on the train home. Hooray!


Thanks God, It's Friday, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You don't want to see my list... Joys of work crazyness.
> I'm finally on the train home. Hooray!





Mariapia said:


> I went to the supermarket, then to my parents'. Tomorrow morning I have to go to the tailor's. I bought my father a pair of Dockers pants that have to be hemmed, then to the bank, after doing the laundry and house cleaning of course.... Very exciting!
> I just can't wait!&#128521;




My errands have all been run and now the rest of the day is mine. 

I have a casserole in the oven, one of my favorite cookbooks on my knee (_"The Pleasures of Cooking for One"_) by Judith Jones  :reading:

And _"Julie & Julia" _ in my DVD player just waiting for me to push "Play."  :couch:

It may seem hopelessly mundane. But it's as close as it comes to "a day at the beach" for me!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My errands have all been run and now the rest of the day is mine.
> 
> I have a casserole in the oven, one of my favorite cookbooks on my knee (_"The Pleasures of Cooking for One"_) by Judith Jones  :reading:
> 
> And _"Julie & Julia" _ in my DVD player just waiting for me to push "Play."  :couch:
> 
> It may seem hopelessly mundane. But it's as close as it comes to "a day at the beach" for me!



A casserole and a DVD.... Looks like Paradise to me, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A casserole and a DVD.... Looks like Paradise to me, Fim!




+1
I will get myself a Beer now &#128516;
How is your App working, Mariapia? (Read about your Problems on another thread). I'm still on the old version and scared that it might update on it's own... &#128563;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> +1
> I will get myself a Beer now &#128516;
> How is your App working, Mariapia? (Read about your Problems on another thread). I'm still on the old version and scared that it might update on it's own... &#128563;




A beer sounds like a marvelous idea my friends. 
Or beverage of choice, of course. 
Errands are no fun at all but must be done. 
There is always a satisfied feeling that comes with completion. 
Best part; a block of time, an empty couch, and sole possession of the remote for a block of time. 
Happy dance!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> +1
> I will get myself a Beer now [emoji1]
> How is your App working, Mariapia? (Read about your Problems on another thread). I'm still on the old version and scared that it might update on it's own... [emoji15]




I still have to log in every time I change threads or want to reply to a post. It's a nightmare, Ludmilla. The administrators say we have to uninstall and reinstall the app. I don't even know how to do it.... [emoji15][emoji15]
Keep the old version, Ludmilla. Unless you are patient enough to log in every five minutes.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I still have to log in every time I change threads or want to reply to a post. It's a nightmare, Ludmilla. The administrators say we have to uninstall and reinstall the app. I don't even know how to do it.... [emoji15][emoji15]
> Keep the old version, Ludmilla. Unless you are patient enough to log in every five minutes.....




On the iPhone you have to tap on the App until all Apps rattle. Then tap on the x which appears on the left side of the App and then you can uninstall the App. I don't know how it works in other smartphones/tabletts though.
What a mess. I don't like the new look of the App, too....


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I still have to log in every time I change threads or want to reply to a post. It's a nightmare, Ludmilla. The administrators say we have to uninstall and reinstall the app. I don't even know how to do it.... [emoji15][emoji15]
> Keep the old version, Ludmilla. Unless you are patient enough to log in every five minutes.....



I have just seen that If I don't use the app and use Safari and the list of my favourites instead, it's okay but as soon as I go back to the icon the nightmare starts again....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> On the iPhone you have to tap on the App until all Apps rattle. Then tap on the x which appears on the left side of the App and then you can uninstall the App. I don't know how it works in other smartphones/tabletts though.
> What a mess. I don't like the new look of the App, too....



I am on my ipad , Ludmilla. The method should be the same. I will give it a try tomorrow. Tonight my brain isn't functioning properly....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am on my ipad , Ludmilla. The method should be the same. I will give it a try tomorrow. Tonight my brain isn't functioning properly....




It's the same on the iPad. 
Good luck


----------



## Mariapia

Breaking News, Ludmilla!
Finally I uninstalled  and reinstalled.... I can reply to you without logging in again...I hope that I solved the problem for good....[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hooray!!! That's great! &#128522;


----------



## Mariapia

Thanks to you, Ludmilla, I am a geek now![emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

You are very welcome, Mariapia. I'm glad that it works now (though I'm trying to stay as long as possible on the old App)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are very welcome, Mariapia. I'm glad that it works now (though I'm trying to stay as long as possible on the old App)



Well at least now, Ludmilla, you know how to solve the problem!
I read that some ladies hate the new icon....I wouldn't say I like it but It's not the end of the world. We'll soon get used to it.....&#128521;


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. I have a "down to earth" lifestyle and my bags reflect my world. They don't attend soirées or cocktail parties, celebrity award shows or society balls. Instead they ride "shotgun" with me to work, the Feed Store, grocery shopping, etc. They mirror my life and that's all I can ask.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. I have a "down to earth" lifestyle and my bags reflect my world. They don't attend soirées or cocktail parties, celebrity award shows or society balls. Instead they ride "shotgun" with me to work, the Feed Store, grocery shopping, etc. They mirror my life and that's all I can ask.




You have so beautiful bags, Fim. You could take them to every soirée or cocktail party, celebrity award show or society ball you like.


----------



## remainsilly

I took my new campomaggi bag out for its "christening" voyage.
A man told me, "That looks like an old saddle bag."
Was said in the manner of a compliment--still, I really hope that image isn't a true mirror of me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> I took my new campomaggi bag out for its "christening" voyage.
> A man told me, "That looks like an old saddle bag."
> Was said in the manner of a compliment--still, I really hope that image isn't a true mirror of me.



You are most certainly not an old bag, saddle or otherwise, Remainsilly. 

Instead your campomaggi speaks to your sense of adventure, creativity, and fearlessness. You not only opted for a bag you ordinarily wouldn't have thought of, you customized your campomaggi to make it more fully your own. Huge kudos to you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You have so beautiful bags, Fim. You could take them to every soirée or cocktail party, celebrity award show or society ball you like.



Thank you, Ludmilla. I know my bags would know how to behave in those circumstances. But as for me.....

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. I have a "down to earth" lifestyle and my bags reflect my world. They don't attend soirées or cocktail parties, celebrity award shows or society balls. Instead they ride "shotgun" with me to work, the Feed Store, grocery shopping, etc. They mirror my life and that's all I can ask.




Soirées, cocktail parties or society balls are not for me either, Fim. But.... If I was invited to a wedding, I would not carry a clutch or one of those small dainty bags ( which I don't have anyway) , I would carry one of the vintage bags I have. Like your Minnie......[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are most certainly not an old bag, saddle or otherwise, Remainsilly.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead your campomaggi speaks to your sense of adventure, creativity, and fearlessness. You not only opted for a bag you ordinarily wouldn't have thought of, you customized your campomaggi to make it more fully your own. Huge kudos to you!




My thoughts exactly![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Soirées, cocktail parties or society balls are not for me either, Fim. But.... If I was invited to a wedding, I would not carry a clutch or one of those small dainty bags ( which I don't have anyway) , I would carry one of the vintage bags I have. Like your Minnie......[emoji8][emoji8]



I don't own a clutch or any bag that could remotely be considered dainty either, Mariapia. I like to be ready for anything and what I routinely carry in my bags reflect that philosophy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't own a clutch or any bag that could remotely be considered dainty either, Mariapia. I like to be ready for anything and what I routinely carry in my bags reflect that philosophy.




Same here, Fim! That's why most of my bags are rather big. I like carrying my house. What would I put in a clutch? My keys and my phone certainly.... I would feel insecure and spend a horrible evening, like what If I suddenly need my notebook, my chequebook or God knows what....?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! That's why most of my bags are rather big. I like carrying my house. What would I put in a clutch? My keys and my phone certainly.... I would feel insecure and spend a horrible evening, like what If I suddenly need my notebook, my chequebook or God knows what....?[emoji15][emoji15]



I feel absolutely the same, Mariapia. In fact I once asked my DH how he managed to carry everything he might need only in his wallet? Wise man that he is, he looked at me and said, "Well isn't that why you carry such a big purse? So I can put anything else I might need in there?"


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel absolutely the same, Mariapia. In fact I once asked my DH how he managed to carry everything he might need only in his wallet? Wise man that he is, he looked at me and said, "Well isn't that why you carry such a big purse? So I can put anything else I might need in there?"




My husband is the same as yours, Fim! I wanted to buy him a messenger bag ( lots of men here carry one) he nearly had a heart attack![emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My husband is the same as yours, Fim! I wanted to buy him a messenger bag ( lots of men here carry one) he nearly had a heart attack![emoji15]



^^. :lolots:

The only bag I ever bought my DH was a preowned Cole Haan leather tote with a shoulder strap that he wears out to the woods when he's either felling trees or hunting. Evidently nothing makes a bag more  "manly" than a splitting maul or ammunition!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^. :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> The only bag I ever bought my DH was a preowned Cole Haan leather tote with a shoulder strap that he wears out to the woods when he's either felling trees or hunting. Evidently nothing makes a bag more  "manly" than a splitting maul or ammunition!




I tend to agree with your DH, Fim![emoji2]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I took my new campomaggi bag out for its "christening" voyage.
> 
> A man told me, "That looks like an old saddle bag."
> 
> Was said in the manner of a compliment--still, I really hope that image isn't a true mirror of me.




Oh exciting! You had your first adventure together!  I hope you enjoyed it... And Fim has already found the most perfect words to interpret how your Campomaggi mirrors you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! That's why most of my bags are rather big. I like carrying my house. What would I put in a clutch? My keys and my phone certainly.... I would feel insecure and spend a horrible evening, like what If I suddenly need my notebook, my chequebook or God knows what....?[emoji15][emoji15]




No clutches for me either. A bag is not a bag for me if I can't put an umbrella and my small paper notebook into it


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No clutches for me either. A bag is not a bag for me if I can't put an umbrella and my small paper notebook into it




All that, Ludmilla, + a small bottle of water![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. I know my bags would know how to behave in those circumstances. But as for me.....
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Hehehe. Those "circumstances" would be so much more fun with you, I guess.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Those "circumstances" would be so much more fun with you, I guess.




Exactly![emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I took my new campomaggi bag out for its "christening" voyage.
> A man told me, "That looks like an old saddle bag."
> Was said in the manner of a compliment--still, I really hope that image isn't a true mirror of me.



I love campomaggi bags. I hope you had a great first outing.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> All that, Ludmilla, + a small bottle of water![emoji3]



You are braver than I am. I would be terrified of the water spilling all over.


----------



## misskris03

here is my very plain vintage coach Madison bag in caviar leather. It's in phenomenal shape for a nearly 20 year old bag. I only wish the snaps would stay down


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> View attachment 2920077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my very plain vintage coach Madison bag in caviar leather. It's in phenomenal shape for a nearly 20 year old bag. I only wish the snaps would stay down



Great bag, Misskris! I always loved the Coach Madison.


----------



## remainsilly

Awww...thanks, ladies. 
The campomaggi bag's a winner, but found the wallet lets coins slip out of the rear coin pocket.
I must've complained out loud about this (you think?! ), because man in my life handed me a new, fossil coin purse this evening.
Problem solved.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> View attachment 2920077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my very plain vintage coach Madison bag in caviar leather. It's in phenomenal shape for a nearly 20 year old bag. I only wish the snaps would stay down



Very smart & sophisticated look this has! Nice.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> View attachment 2920077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my very plain vintage coach Madison bag in caviar leather. It's in phenomenal shape for a nearly 20 year old bag. I only wish the snaps would stay down




Great Coach, misskris! Doesn't look Its age at all![emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Very smart & sophisticated look this has! Nice.







Mariapia said:


> Great Coach, misskris! Doesn't look Its age at all![emoji8]




Aw, thanks ladies xoxo


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday to all. In the US daylight savings has once again reared its ugly head. We all lost an hour of sleep last night as we turned the clocks ahead.  

Keenly feeling that lost hour, I nevertheless had to accompany my DH in bringing home more hay for the horses and Goat Pony. (Ordinarily we would've had enough, but the bitter cold of this winter prompted us on more than one occasion to double up on their hay.) 

All in all what this morning called for was a bag that was ready for anything, even if I was not. Here's my Patricia Nash Drawstring Forano Shoulder bag earlier today "chomping at the bit" and "raring to go".  

(I wish I could have said the same for yours truly).


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday to all. In the US daylight savings has once again reared its ugly head. We all lost an hour of sleep last night as we turned the clocks ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Keenly feeling that lost hour, I nevertheless had to accompany my DH in bringing home more hay for the horses and Goat Pony. (Ordinarily we would've had enough, but the bitter cold of this winter prompted us on more than one occasion to double up on their hay.)
> 
> 
> 
> All in all what this morning called for was a bag that was ready for anything, even if I was not. Here's my Patricia Nash Drawstring Forano Shoulder bag earlier today "chomping at the bit" and "raring to go".
> 
> 
> 
> (I wish I could have said the same for yours truly).




We will also lose an hour of sleep on the last weekend of March....
The evenings will look longer, but It's true the first two or three mornings are tough.....
Anyway, Fim, you have done great today.[emoji106][emoji106]
And your lovely Patricia Nash sure helped you go through the cold and the hay chore![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We will also lose an hour of sleep on the last weekend of March....
> The evenings will look longer, but It's true the first two or three mornings are tough.....
> Anyway, Fim, you have done great today.[emoji106][emoji106]
> And your lovely Patricia Nash sure helped you go through the cold and the hay chore![emoji7]



You're right, Mariapia. I should think of Daylight Savings as a sign of things to come and look forward to using the bags I'd tucked away for Spring. Hopefully it won't be too much longer.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> We will also lose an hour of sleep on the last weekend of March....
> The evenings will look longer, but It's true the first two or three mornings are tough.....
> Anyway, Fim, you have done great today.[emoji106][emoji106]
> And your lovely Patricia Nash sure helped you go through the cold and the hay chore![emoji7]




Of course, Fim! And I know a floral print bag which is patiently waiting to come out....[emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim! And I know *a floral print bag * which is patiently waiting to come out....[emoji7]



You know me too well, Mariapia!  :giggles:

I keep looking at that bag and thinking it won't be much longer....it won't be much longer....:


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> View attachment 2920077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is my very plain vintage coach Madison bag in caviar leather. It's in phenomenal shape for a nearly 20 year old bag. I only wish the snaps would stay down




I'm late to the Party, but I like your bag nevertheless. Such a beauty, couldn't believe its age. The sheep pillow is gorgeous, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Awww...thanks, ladies.
> 
> The campomaggi bag's a winner, but found the wallet lets coins slip out of the rear coin pocket.
> 
> I must've complained out loud about this (you think?! ), because man in my life handed me a new, fossil coin purse this evening.
> 
> Problem solved.




The man in your life is lovely as always.  I really do approve of his style of problem solving.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday to all. In the US daylight savings has once again reared its ugly head. We all lost an hour of sleep last night as we turned the clocks ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Keenly feeling that lost hour, I nevertheless had to accompany my DH in bringing home more hay for the horses and Goat Pony. (Ordinarily we would've had enough, but the bitter cold of this winter prompted us on more than one occasion to double up on their hay.)
> 
> 
> 
> All in all what this morning called for was a bag that was ready for anything, even if I was not. Here's my Patricia Nash Drawstring Forano Shoulder bag earlier today "chomping at the bit" and "raring to go".
> 
> 
> 
> (I wish I could have said the same for yours truly).




Love your bag, Fim! 
And yes, I don't like this kind of jetlag either.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday to all. In the US daylight savings has once again reared its ugly head. We all lost an hour of sleep last night as we turned the clocks ahead.
> 
> 
> 
> Keenly feeling that lost hour, I nevertheless had to accompany my DH in bringing home more hay for the horses and Goat Pony. (Ordinarily we would've had enough, but the bitter cold of this winter prompted us on more than one occasion to double up on their hay.)
> 
> 
> 
> All in all what this morning called for was a bag that was ready for anything, even if I was not. Here's my Patricia Nash Drawstring Forano Shoulder bag earlier today "chomping at the bit" and "raring to go".
> 
> 
> 
> (I wish I could have said the same for yours truly).




Wow! You were far more productive than I was. I did a little cleaning & some work for my job.  And I tried to do a bit of thrifting but didn't find anything to my taste. But it was warm! Finally.

Great bag. That cognac color is lovely.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I'm late to the Party, but I like your bag nevertheless. Such a beauty, couldn't believe its age. The sheep pillow is gorgeous, too!




Thanks ludmilla  I may have mentioned this already, but my older son is obsessed with sheep, so my mom got a pair of sheep pillows for the couch. I find them cheerful without being overly cute.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Thanks ludmilla  I may have mentioned this already, but my older son is obsessed with sheep, so my mom got a pair of sheep pillows for the couch. I find them cheerful without being overly cute.



oh, yes, you've might have told this already. I like sheep. My cousin has sheep.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Made in" Voyage Monday *on Pinch Purse Island. As I have learned over the years where a bag is made doesn't necessarily correspond to its quality. For the record, I personally have no problem with a designer bag (contemporary or otherwise) being "made in China" (for example) as long as the quality is responsibly overseen by it's parent company. I've also learned that "made in" often only refers to the assembly of the bag. So a bag "made in China" is assembled in China from the signature materials provided by the parent company. 

Two of my recently acquired Le Pliages  were "made in China" and I can't say enough about their quality and authenticity. The same is true for several of my Dooneys. 

All told,  I will never dismiss a bag from consideration because of where it was assembled. However I can't say the same for shoddy workmanship and inferior materials.


----------



## Ludmilla

That is true, Fim. But I must confess, the "Made in France" tag makes my Balzane more special to me - although it is probably just assembled there. Same for my "Made in England" zip around purse from Mulberry.
And I have some very very nice "Made in Italy" bags with no big brand on them. 
I think the unease we sometimes feel about "Made in China" has its reason in the bad working conditions we find there very often. At least that is my main concern I have with those items.


----------



## westvillage

I'm floating on  over to the island for a "made in" showing. Here is my recently purchased, consignment shopped, made in the Dominican Republic small Coach Bucket bag from, I think, the 1970s. I could be wrong about the year though. Anyway, I see that bucket bags and drawstring bags are having a moment right now so when I saw this one I tried it on and voila I immediately broke the intention I had for 2015. Oh well we know that's the life of a purse lover.

I remember before China took over manufacturing for the world. I had clothes and bags made in Haiti, Hungary and Honduras and that's just the H's. I don't understand enough about what happened to the economies of the smaller countries when everything went to China but I do know that I never felt that things were of poor quality because they were made in small countries. You're right it's really the oversight of the process and  the materials that contribute the most to quality.

I'm still ruminating on which of my bags is which of the dwarfs. One day I may just swim back with my lineup!


----------



## Mariapia

I have nothing against China. Yet, when a designer that used to have their bags made in Italy, France or the US, decides to go to China and then sells their items the same price as before ( If not higher....) when everyone knows a Chinse worker gets much lower pay than in Europe or the US.... It's a real problem to me. 
I have seen so many factories close here, so many workers in total despair that I just cannot accept it...
On the other hand, a made in China tag doesn't necesserily mean the product comes from China. The Chinese often ask Vietnamese and North Korean (!!!!!!)factories to make the products and then get the benefits.....
There was a programme on French TV that told us all about all those arrangements.....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The man in your life is lovely as always.  I really do approve of his style of problem solving.


Thank you, my friend.
I wish he would take this approach with, say, a broken toaster. He believes, with some glue & hope, he can mend faulty appliances.
Whereas I bring home a new toaster & announce, "Problem solved!"
He must feel the same confused ignorance about handbag problems that I feel about broken toasters.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I have nothing against China. Yet, when a designer that used to have their bags made in Italy, France or the US, decides to go to China and then sells their items the same price as before ( If not higher....) when everyone knows a Chinse worker gets much lower pay than in Europe or the US.... It's a real problem to me.
> I have seen so many factories close here, so many workers in total despair that I just cannot accept it...
> On the other hand, a made in China tag doesn't necesserily mean the product comes from China. The Chinese often ask Vietnamese and North Korean (!!!!!!)factories to make the products and then get the benefits.....
> There was a programme on French TV that told us all about all those arrangements.....




I forgot to add that when Vietnam becomes more expensive..... the brands will be cynical enough to let them down to go somewhere else..
Ethiopia is already on their list....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That is true, Fim. But I must confess, the "Made in France" tag makes my Balzane more special to me - although it is probably just assembled there. Same for my "Made in England" zip around purse from Mulberry.
> And I have some very very nice "Made in Italy" bags with no big brand on them.
> I think the unease we sometimes feel about "Made in China" has its reason in the bad working conditions we find there very often. At least that is my main concern I have with those items.



I understand completely, Ludmilla. But in today's global economy the old "taboos" concerning India and China aren't in step with the economics of a burgeoning  "middle class" in both these nations. The "Third" World isn't entirely populated with mud huts and slave labor. Your examples of your Belzane and Mulberry are on point when it comes to those two design houses. A beautiful leather LC should be made in France. As your beloved Miss Pickle should reflect Mulberry's UK history and tradition.

The same obviously can be said for LV, Chanel, Gucci, etc. My only point is that "Made in...." shouldn't be the overriding criteria for any bag of quality materials and exemplary workmanship.


----------



## remainsilly

Made in tags:
My made in England mulberry lily broke 1st time I used it--had to be exchanged.
Whereas my made in Turkey mulberry primrose never has faltered.

My chanel is made in Italy, but no one sees this from the outside, when they're saying, "Nice bag."

I often wonder how people would judge human beings, if we all wore "made in" tags on our foreheads? There'd be some surprises, to be sure!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have nothing against China. Yet, when a designer that used to have their bags made in Italy, France or the US, decides to go to China and then sells their items the same price as before ( If not higher....) when everyone knows a Chinse worker gets much lower pay than in Europe or the US.... It's a real problem to me.
> I have seen so many factories close here, so many workers in total despair that I just cannot accept it...
> On the other hand, a made in China tag doesn't necesserily mean the product comes from China. The Chinese often ask Vietnamese and North Korean (!!!!!!)factories to make the products and then get the benefits.....
> There was a programme on French TV that told us all about all those arrangements.....



Good points all, Mariapia. Sadly I think it inevitably comes down to corporate greed. Workers in the US and Europe, Australia and the UK have all lost jobs when those in corporate offices concern themselves with "the bottom line" rather than the welfare of their employees. As for the luxury markets, with every price increase in premier designer bags, how much of a % of those increases is actually reflected in the pay of their employees? It would help to know, and perhaps make the price increases more palatable.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Made in tags:
> My made in England mulberry lily broke 1st time I used it--had to be exchanged.
> Whereas my made in Turkey mulberry primrose never has faltered.
> 
> My chanel is made in Italy, but no one sees this from the outside, when they're saying, "Nice bag."
> 
> I often wonder how people would judge human beings, if we all wore "made in" tags on our foreheads? There'd be some surprises, to be sure!



^^ 

It may just be family lore, Remainsilly, but my "made in" tag would have to read "in the backseat of a pink Thunderbird!"

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I'm floating on  over to the island for a "made in" showing. Here is my recently purchased, consignment shopped, made in the Dominican Republic small Coach Bucket bag from, I think, the 1970s. I could be wrong about the year though. Anyway, I see that bucket bags and drawstring bags are having a moment right now so when I saw this one I tried it on and voila I immediately broke the intention I had for 2015. Oh well we know that's the life of a purse lover.
> 
> I remember before China took over manufacturing for the world. I had clothes and bags made in Haiti, Hungary and Honduras and that's just the H's. I don't understand enough about what happened to the economies of the smaller countries when everything went to China but I do know that I never felt that things were of poor quality because they were made in small countries. You're right it's really the oversight of the process and  the materials that contribute the most to quality.
> 
> I'm still ruminating on which of my bags is which of the dwarfs. One day I may just swim back with my lineup!



What a great bag, westvillage! It has such an individual flair in the current teeming sea of bucket bags! Well done! And welcome any time!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good points all, Mariapia. Sadly I think it inevitably comes down to corporate greed. Workers in the US and Europe, Australia and the UK have all lost jobs when those in corporate offices concern themselves with "the bottom line" rather than the welfare of their employees. As for the luxury markets, with every price increase in premier designer bags, how much of a % of those increases is actually reflected in the pay of their employees? It would help to know, and perhaps make the price increases more palatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Agnès B saying that she wanted her clothes to be Made in France. 70% of them still are, she doesn't know for how long. For the remaining 30% she did not have any choice.... some of the factories which used to work for her had closed  because the other designers that gave work to them had decided to let them down to go to Asia.
> Her Made in France shirts are not more expensive than Made in China Burberrys.....
> As for the salaries the minimum pay in France is 1200.
> It's 40 in Bangla Desh, 300 in China..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good points all, Mariapia. Sadly I think it inevitably comes down to corporate greed. Workers in the US and Europe, Australia and the UK have all lost jobs when those in corporate offices concern themselves with "the bottom line" rather than the welfare of their employees. As for the luxury markets, with every price increase in premier designer bags, how much of a % of those increases is actually reflected in the pay of their employees? It would help to know, and perhaps make the price increases more palatable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember Agnès B saying that she wanted her clothes to be Made in France. 70% of them still are, she doesn't know for how long. For the remaining 30% she did not have any choice.... some of the factories which used to work for her had closed  because the other designers that gave work to them had decided to let them down to go to Asia.
> Her Made in France shirts are not more expensive than Made in China Burberrys.....
> As for the salaries the minimum pay in France is 1200.
> It's 40 in Bangla Desh, 300 in China..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it does seem to be the way of the world, Mariapia. But there are still many beautiful things to enjoy so perhaps we must comfort ourselves with that.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, it does seem to be the way of the world, Mariapia. But there are still many beautiful things to enjoy so perhaps we must comfort ourselves with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am optimistic, Fim! Some designers are coming back to their home country.....[emoji106][emoji106]
> If you want to see some European made bags, here is a link....
> 
> www.lescreateursdeparis.com.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am optimistic, Fim! Some designers are coming back to their home country.....[emoji106][emoji106]
> If you want to see some European made bags, here is a link....
> 
> www.lescreateursdeparis.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great link, Mariapia. It is indeed a positive note.
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Two for Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Why take one when you can take two? On my way to work today with my Ralrh Lauren Satchel and Franco Sato Catherine Tote.


----------



## Ludmilla

Beautiful pop of red, Fim! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful pop of red, Fim! &#128525;



That it does, Ludmilla! Perhaps I should've made it *Tomato Tuesday!*

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Wow. Fim! Beautiful bags! I meet lots of ladies with two. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow. Fim! Beautiful bags! I meet lots of ladies with two. [emoji8]



Hopefully I'll only need one now that the snow is finally melting and I won't need to pack extra gloves or carry my shoes to work. 

Which is a good thing as my latest Dooney arrived just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hopefully I'll only need one now that the snow is finally melting and I won't need to pack extra gloves or carry my shoes to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is a good thing as my latest Dooney arrived just a few minutes ago.




A new Dooney! A pic, a pic, a pic!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A new Dooney! A pic, a pic, a pic!




+ 1! Logged in at the right time


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thank you, my friend.
> 
> I wish he would take this approach with, say, a broken toaster. He believes, with some glue & hope, he can mend faulty appliances.
> 
> Whereas I bring home a new toaster & announce, "Problem solved!"
> 
> He must feel the same confused ignorance about handbag problems that I feel about broken toasters.




 I guess he knows/feels that he shouldn't approach bag problems with GLUE and hope... At least if he wants to live long and happily.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A new Dooney! A pic, a pic, a pic!





Ludmilla said:


> + 1! Logged in at the right time



Your wish is my command, ladies! It's my new Dooney Nylon Crossbody/Shoulder bag. Here it is in shoulder mode. Technically the color is  "cranberry" but I think it's more raspberry. So here she is, already packed up and ready to go for tomorrow!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's really Tomato Tuesday for you, Fim!  very nice, enjoy!

I'm thinking about my bag for tomorrow. Naked Speedy is calling my name. This bag is so darn practical...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, ladies! It's my new Dooney Nylon Crossbody/Shoulder bag. Here it is in shoulder mode. Technically the color is  "cranberry" but I think it's more raspberry. So here she is, already packed up and ready to go for tomorrow!




You're on a roll today, Fim!
Another great Dooney to add to your collection![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
I love the design and the colour!
Huge Congrats on your latest purchase!
Tomorrow is another happy day![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's really Tomato Tuesday for you, Fim!  very nice, enjoy!
> 
> I'm thinking about my bag for tomorrow. Naked Speedy is calling my name. This bag is so darn practical...




I love your Naked Speedy too, Ludmilla. Tomorrow I'll carry my Nat et Nin...[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love your Naked Speedy too, Ludmilla. Tomorrow I'll carry my Nat et Nin...[emoji6]



I agree with Mariapia, Ludmilla. Your Naked Speedy is a great bag. As for you, Mariapia, your Nat et Nin inspired me to explore the possibilities of crossbody bags. So here's to you and Ludmilla, my two best muses!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree with Mariapia, Ludmilla. Your Naked Speedy is a great bag. As for you, Mariapia, your Nat et Nin inspired me to explore the possibilities of crossbody bags. So here's to you and Ludmilla, my two best muses!




Wonderful mod pic, Fim! Crossbody bags are great and yours is perfect![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Aww, thanks Fim! You look gorgeous as always and crossbody looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful mod pic, Fim! Crossbody bags are great and yours is perfect![emoji7][emoji7]





Ludmilla said:


> Aww, thanks Fim! You look gorgeous as always and crossbody looks fabulous on you.



You are both too kind. 

Thanks to you two I've learned "never to say never" when it comes to my bag choices. A year ago at this time I never thought I'd own one nylon bag let alone.....hmmm.....I may still be counting!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are both too kind.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you two I've learned "never to say never" when it comes to my bag choices. A year ago at this time I never thought I'd own one nylon bag let alone.....hmmm.....I may still be counting!




I stopped counting a long time ago, Fim! [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, ladies! It's my new Dooney Nylon Crossbody/Shoulder bag. Here it is in shoulder mode. Technically the color is  "cranberry" but I think it's more raspberry. So here she is, already packed up and ready to go for tomorrow!



Very nice. A good color for the spring


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Very nice. A good color for the spring



Thank you, Misskris. I think I'm trying to coerce Spring into coming early with my recent bag purchases!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"What's Next" Wednesday*  on Pinch Purse Island.

*If* (and yes, it's a big "if") you were thinking about your next bag, what would it be?

What style, color, material, etc...

Sometimes just thinking about it is *almost* as much fun as actually buying it.

Or not....   :devil:


----------



## Mariapia

No if, Fim.... I am always thinking about a next bag....[emoji8]
An orange pebbled leather tote will be ( I didn't say would be....[emoji20]) perfect...
I haven't found it yet...
Unfortunately ?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. Yes, there's an "if" in my life, too. 
I'm contemplating the Roxette (Mulb) at the moment. The bag will be available in September. So a lot of time left to look at pictures and dream and start saving. Big goal for me is: nothing new until I can take a close look at this bag in real life.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes, there's an "if" in my life, too.
> I'm contemplating the Roxette (Mulb) at the moment. The bag will be available in September. So a lot of time left to look at pictures and dream and start saving. Big goal for me is: nothing new until I can take a close look at this bag in real life.




Hi Ludmilla![emoji3]
I have just googled the Roxette and it's a lovely bag. I particularly like it in croc embossed leather![emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla![emoji3]
> I have just googled the Roxette and it's a lovely bag. I particularly like it in croc embossed leather![emoji7]



 Me too. But I guess it will crack the budget.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Me too. But I guess it will crack the budget.




I don't think so, Ludmilla. It's not croc skin, but embossed leather. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't think so, Ludmilla. It's not croc skin, but embossed leather. [emoji3]




There are rumours that the bags will start at 1.300. I guess that's going to be the price for the small "plain" ones. The embossed ones might be even more expensive. (And I must say 1.300 is already pretty much money)  Well, we will see in September. There's a lot of water flowing down the rivers until then - as we say here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> There are rumours that the bags will start at 1.300. I guess that's going to be the price for the small "plain" ones. The embossed ones might be even more expensive. (And I must say 1.300 is already pretty much money)  Well, we will see in September. There's a lot of water flowing down the rivers until then - as we say here.




We have the same saying in French, Ludmilla!
1300 is a lot of money. 
Hope that for that price, your beautiful Roxette will be Made in England....[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We have the same saying in French, Ludmilla!
> 1300 is a lot of money.
> Hope that for that price, your beautiful Roxette will be Made in England....[emoji6]




They say, they want to do more bags in England again. I'm sceptical about this. 

It's really cool to find similiarities between French and German.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> They say, they want to do more bags in England again. I'm sceptical about this.
> 
> It's really cool to find similiarities between French and German.




I like sayings and as you say, Ludmilla, It's cool to find similarities!
As for the Made in England promise, I tend to believe them. 
Maybe there will still be Made in Turkey bags but for the most expensive ones, they have to keep their promise. It's important for foreign customers especially.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No if, Fim.... I am always thinking about a next bag....[emoji8]
> An orange pebbled leather tote will be ( I didn't say would be....[emoji20]) perfect...
> I haven't found it yet...
> Unfortunately ?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Orange is such a great versatile color, it just might be the "new" neutral, Mariapia.  



Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes, there's an "if" in my life, too.
> I'm contemplating the Roxette (Mulb) at the moment. The bag will be available in September. So a lot of time left to look at pictures and dream and start saving. Big goal for me is: nothing new until I can take a close look at this bag in real life.



Great choice, Ludmilla! It's such a wonderful understated style.  

As for me, after considerable thought, I have absolutely no idea what bag might be what's next for me. Dare I say it? I just might be bag content at the moment...

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I like sayings and as you say, Ludmilla, It's cool to find similarities!
> As for the Made in England promise, I tend to believe them.
> Maybe there will still be Made in Turkey bags but for the most expensive ones, they have to keep their promise. It's important for foreign customers especially.



This is a very good point, Mariapia. The Cara bag is made in England, too.... well, for 1300,- (and more) Prince Harry should sew these bags with his own hands.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Orange is such a great versatile color, it just might be the "new" neutral, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, Ludmilla! It's such a wonderful understated style.
> 
> As for me, after considerable thought, I have absolutely no idea what bag might be what's next for me. Dare I say it? I just might be bag content at the moment...
> 
> :giggles:



Fim, this is great! The only thing you have to do now is, stay away from evil bay. I for myself find always bags there, I didn't know, that I wanted them until I see them. 

It's cool, that you like the Roxette. I wish the price would be understated, too. My taste is too expensive for my wallet.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Orange is such a great versatile color, it just might be the "new" neutral, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great choice, Ludmilla! It's such a wonderful understated style.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, after considerable thought, I have absolutely no idea what bag might be what's next for me. Dare I say it? I just might be bag content at the moment...
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




If only I could be content for.... a month, Fim... that would be a big change![emoji15]
Finding that orange bag will take time. At least that might help me resist other temptations.
You know what I told myself? I have to have a " plan B".[emoji4]
An orange nylon Le Pliage would be great too.   
Better stay away from the boutique....today![emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, this is great! The only thing you have to do now is, stay away from evil bay. I for myself find always bags there, I didn't know, that I wanted them until I see them.
> 
> It's cool, that you like the Roxette. I wish the price would be understated, too. My taste is too expensive for my wallet.




I tried on the Mulberry Buckle bag a few months ago and found it very heavy....
I suggest you try on the Rockette, Ludmilla, when It's available.
At this price, you can't make any mistake....[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I tried on the Mulberry Buckle bag a few months ago and found it very heavy....
> I suggest you try on the Rockette, Ludmilla, when It's available.
> At this price, you can't make any mistake....[emoji6]




This is very true.  I won't buy a heavy bag for so much money. No matter how much I like it. 

How did your no LC Boutique resolution work out today?


----------



## Murphy47

Well ladies, it's Thirsty Thursday here on the island. With the weather warming up, who has gotten their spring bag/jacket combo out of the closet? As I am awaiting payday and house bound today, I would love to see some pics of fun Spring outfits and bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is very true.  I won't buy a heavy bag for so much money. No matter how much I like it.
> 
> How did your no LC Boutique resolution work out today?




I avoided walking past it....
I am very brave, aren't I, Ludmilla?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, it's Thirsty Thursday here on the island. With the weather warming up, who has gotten their spring bag/jacket combo out of the closet? As I am awaiting payday and house bound today, I would love to see some pics of fun Spring outfits and bags.




No spring jackets here, Murphy![emoji30]
The temperatures are supposed to be lower this weekend....
Showers and strong winds are expected too.[emoji48][emoji48]
I should emigrate to the Carabbean....[emoji54]


----------



## Murphy47

I LOVE that idea "mon". [emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! After a day at work lasted longer than I'd anticipated, I decided to test my "bag content" hypothesis and visited three of my most frequented retailers. 

The first two had bags aplenty, but none that disproved my hypothesis. Basking in the warm glow of bag contentment, I entered the third and last of my stops. 

Did it faze me that there was a "red line clearance" sale in progress? Was I unnerved by the additional 30% off coupon I had in my pocket?

You betcha! A VS tote in the most perfect fuchsia pink sang it's siren song and I was on the rocks once more!  It came with a matching crossbody bag and my hypothesis was soundly disproved as I immediately claimed it as my own!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, it's Thirsty Thursday here on the island. With the weather warming up, who has gotten their spring bag/jacket combo out of the closet? As I am awaiting payday and house bound today, I would love to see some pics of fun Spring outfits and bags.



I hope this qualifies as a "Spring Fling", Murphy47. Accompanying my latest transgression is its matching crossbody bag.

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I avoided walking past it....
> I am very brave, aren't I, Ludmilla?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Much braver than me, Mariapia! I once more fell into temptation for a bag(s) that is the perfect pink for me. Not too pale or too bubblegum, it's just the fuchsia I was looking for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, this is great! The only thing you have to do now is, stay away from evil bay. I for myself find always bags there, I didn't know, that I wanted them until I see them....



If only evil bay were the only temptation, Ludmilla! I fell into the clutches of a red line clearance sale with an additional 30% off coupon in my pocket to go with it.

Ugly Jack must be dancing an Irish Jig at my folly!

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! After a day at work lasted longer than I'd anticipated, I decided to test my "bag content" hypothesis and visited three of my most frequented retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> The first two had bags aplenty, but none that disproved my hypothesis. Basking in the warm glow of bag contentment, I entered the third and last of my stops.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it faze me that there was a "red line clearance" sale in progress? Was I unnerved by the additional 30% off coupon I had in my pocket?
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha! A VS tote in the most perfect fuchsia pink sang it's siren song and I was on the rocks once more!  It came with a matching crossbody bag and my hypothesis was soundly disproved as I immediately claimed it as my own!




Wow, Fim. You have been bag content for at least 24 hours. Lol.

This is a beautiful pink bag! Just the pink I like. A true pop of colour.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> If only evil bay were the only temptation, Ludmilla! I fell into the clutches of a red line clearance sale with an additional 30% off coupon in my pocket to go with it.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Jack must be dancing an Irish Jig at my folly!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Oh yes, he so does.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Much braver than me, Mariapia! I once more fell into temptation for a bag(s) that is the perfect pink for me. Not too pale or too bubblegum, it's just the fuchsia I was looking for.




Great finds, Fim! I love fuschia ! I wouldn't have resisted either.[emoji3]
Spring can come, you're ready![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Bravo, bravo![emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Ludmilla

mariapia said:


> great finds, fim! I love fuschia ! I wouldn't have resisted either.[emoji3]
> spring can come, you're ready![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> bravo, bravo![emoji175][emoji175]




+1.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great finds, Fim! I love fuschia ! I wouldn't have resisted either.[emoji3]
> Spring can come, you're ready![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> Bravo, bravo![emoji175][emoji175]





Ludmilla said:


> +1.



Thank you, ladies. I know I shouldn't have, but it was just too tempting to resist. With its detachable strap, the crossbody fits perfectly inside its matching tote and gives me the option of using as both a purse insert or a crossbody that easily accommodates my wallet, keys, and phone when I just need to make a quick stop and require only a few essentials. So it's literally "two bags in one." Or three, if you consider that the tote is fully reversible!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! After a day at work lasted longer than I'd anticipated, I decided to test my "bag content" hypothesis and visited three of my most frequented retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> The first two had bags aplenty, but none that disproved my hypothesis. Basking in the warm glow of bag contentment, I entered the third and last of my stops.
> 
> 
> 
> Did it faze me that there was a "red line clearance" sale in progress? Was I unnerved by the additional 30% off coupon I had in my pocket?
> 
> 
> 
> You betcha! A VS tote in the most perfect fuchsia pink sang it's siren song and I was on the rocks once more!  It came with a matching crossbody bag and my hypothesis was soundly disproved as I immediately claimed it as my own!




What a perfect pink yet not pink! Love that it's reversible. AND the cross body/insert option. 
With 30% extra!

I'd say that is a PERFECT spring fling! 

It also appears the sun is out wherever you are. 
No matter how cold the temp, it always feels better if the sun is shining!!

Great find!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> What a perfect pink yet not pink! Love that it's reversible. AND the cross body/insert option.
> With 30% extra!
> 
> I'd say that is a PERFECT spring fling!
> 
> It also appears the sun is out wherever you are.
> No matter how cold the temp, it always feels better if the sun is shining!!
> 
> Great find!



Thank you, Murphy47. I agree it always feels so much better when the sun is shining. 

The past few days have seen the temperature steadily rising, the snow melting, and our old friend the sun shining brightly. It may not be Spring according to the calendar, but it feels that way to me!  :sunnies

So in honor of *Thirsty Thursday* let's raise a glass to Spring!


----------



## Murphy47

Here here!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Flaunt it" Friday * on Pinch Purse Island. Whether it's a recent purchase or a bag you bought to fend off the winter blahs, fly your colors today and wear a bag that gives you that extra skip to your step. After all, it's yet another _Friday the 13th._ So what possibly can go wrong?

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Here you are! [emoji7]
No special errands this afternoon,,,
Going for a walk with my Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage!
Happy Friday 13th to you all![emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2926625
> 
> Here you are! [emoji7]
> No special errands this afternoon,,,
> Going for a walk with my Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage!
> Happy Friday 13th to you all![emoji8]



I *love* this bag, Mariapia!   

The print is bright and cheerful with a coherence not always found in highly patterned bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I *love* this bag, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> The print is bright and cheerful with a coherence not always found in highly patterned bags.




And you, Fim? Is your lovely fuschia tote ready to go out?[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> And you, Fim? Is your lovely fuschia tote ready to go out?[emoji8]



You know me too well, Mariapia! :giggles:

Just leaving to do some grocery shopping in town....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 2926625
> 
> Here you are! [emoji7]
> No special errands this afternoon,,,
> Going for a walk with my Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage!
> Happy Friday 13th to you all![emoji8]



I really really like this bag. 



Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia! :giggles:
> 
> Just leaving to do some grocery shopping in town....



You are looking wonderful together. This bag is such a great pop of colour. 

Wishing you all a good Friday the 13th!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving to do some grocery shopping in town....




Perfect outfit!
Love the fuschia!!! 
Makes you smile and the weather seem not so bad.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving to do some grocery shopping in town....




Wonderful outfit, Fim!
Your fuschia bag looks great on you!
Huge congrats on your find![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful outfit, Fim!
> Your fuschia bag looks great on you!
> Huge congrats on your find![emoji7]



Thank you, Mariapia. The color just makes me smile!    



Murphy47 said:


> Perfect outfit!
> Love the fuschia!!!
> Makes you smile and the weather seem not so bad.



Not so bad at all, Murphy47. I may be rushing the calendar, but I'm sooo in full Spring mode!



Ludmilla said:


> You are looking wonderful together. This bag is such a great pop of colour.



Thank you, Ludmilla. It never ceases to amaze me how a bag can not only elevate an outfit, but your spirits as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. The color just makes me smile!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not so bad at all, Murphy47. I may be rushing the calendar, but I'm sooo in full Spring mode!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Ludmilla. It never ceases to amaze me how a bag can not only elevate an outfit, but your spirits as well.




This is why I have very few black bags, Fim!
There are so many colours to choose from!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This is why I have very few black bags, Fim!
> There are so many colours to choose from!



Indeed there are, Mariapia. Which has its hazards. How easy it is to talk myself into buying a bag because I don't happen to have one in that particular color!

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. As we prepare for long awaited Spring, there are any number of practical things on our respective "to do" lists. Here's mine:

1. Select a green bag to wear for St. Patrick's Day.

2. Bring my lighter weight jackets and coats to the front of my closet.

3. Think about a good bag for Easter.

4. Put away my knit caps in favor of my other hats.

5. Boldly weed out the numerous Spring sales coupons rapidly accumulating in my email inbox and....

(hmm....I might have to revise my list)

:devil:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed there are, Mariapia. Which has its hazards. How easy it is to talk myself into buying a bag because I don't happen to have one in that particular color!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Same here, Fim! That's why I am looking for a nice orange bag, now![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. As we prepare for long awaited Spring, there are any number of practical things on our respective "to do" lists. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Select a green bag to wear for St. Patrick's Day.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Bring my lighter weight jackets and coats to the front of my closet.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. Think about a good bag for Easter.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. Put away my knit caps in favor of my other hats.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. Boldly weed out the numerous Spring sales coupons rapidly accumulating in my email inbox and....
> 
> 
> 
> (hmm....I might have to revise my list)
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




Great list, Fim!
Maybe 1 and 3 could be the same bag![emoji8]
Green bags are lovely. I have one....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great list, Fim!
> Maybe 1 and 3 could be the same bag![emoji8]
> Green bags are lovely. I have one....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2927839




Uhhh. What a lovely cousin of Miss Pickle.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia-- that is a gorgeous bag. 

Sadly, I don't have a green bag, but I do have a happy little denim longchamp  bag that is perfect for spring and that I have been waiting for months to use. It's in the 60s today yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Mariapia-- that is a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Sadly, I don't have a green bag, but I do have a happy little denim longchamp  bag that is perfect for spring and that I have been waiting for months to use. It's in the 60s today yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928029




What a beautiful bag, Misskris. Enjoy it very much today!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Mariapia-- that is a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Sadly, I don't have a green bag, but I do have a happy little denim longchamp  bag that is perfect for spring and that I have been waiting for months to use. It's in the 60s today yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928029



Love it! What a great bag,Misskris. Well worth the wait!


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a less than fashionable Fim wears running errands on an overcast rainy March morning...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> What a less than fashionable Fim wears running errands on an overcast rainy March morning...



Errands which included a stop by the thrift shop to score this lightweight jacket for $8 and resulting in a quick drive by with a combination of coupons that totaled 70% off for it's very own 3 in 1 VS tote. (good year round, it reverses to black with a black crossbody bag/ purse insert)

:lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> What a beautiful bag, Misskris. Enjoy it very much today!





Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! What a great bag,Misskris. Well worth the wait!



Thanks ladies. That's kind of you to say. Fim, I'm sorry your weather is so lousy. This has been a long winter. 

My old cats are so excited about the unseasonably warm weather today that they were running all over the place like kittens this morning. I didn't know they could still move so quickly. Now they're tired and hanging out in the sun, sniffing the fresh air.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Errands which included a stop by the thrift shop to score this lightweight jacket for $8 and resulting in a quick drive by with a combination of coupons that totaled 70% off for it's very own 3 in 1 VS tote. (good year round, it reverses to black with a black crossbody bag/ purse insert)
> 
> :lolots:


Well done!! You are a master thrifter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Thanks ladies. That's kind of you to say. Fim, I'm sorry your weather is so lousy. This has been a long winter.
> 
> My old cats are so excited about the unseasonably warm weather today that they were running all over the place like kittens this morning. I didn't know they could still move so quickly. Now they're tired and *hanging out in the sun, sniffing the fresh air.*



You gotta love cats. They're us without the inhibitions.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Well done!! You are a master thrifter.



Thank you, Misskris. While I know I need another bag like a hole in the head, it was way too good a price to pass up.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Mariapia-- that is a gorgeous bag.
> 
> Sadly, I don't have a green bag, but I do have a happy little denim longchamp  bag that is perfect for spring and that I have been waiting for months to use. It's in the 60s today yay!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2928029




Wow, misskris! I have never seen this Longchamp bag! It's fabulous! When did you buy it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Uhhh. What a lovely cousin of Miss Pickle.




Yes, Ludmilla, Miss Pickle and my green Gerard Darel have a few things in common. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a less than fashionable Fim wears running errands on an overcast rainy March morning...







Fimpagebag said:


> Errands which included a stop by the thrift shop to score this lightweight jacket for $8 and resulting in a quick drive by with a combination of coupons that totaled 70% off for it's very own 3 in 1 VS tote. (good year round, it reverses to black with a black crossbody bag/ purse insert)
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Beautiful outfits and bags, Fim! And huge congrats  on your finds![emoji106][emoji106]
Shopping is a full time job and a very rewarding one![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Wow, misskris! I have never seen this Longchamp bag! It's fabulous! When did you buy it?




Thanks. I got it from the goodwill (large chain of charity resale shops in the us) auction website last fall. They said it was authentic and the quality is very good , so I believed them. But If you've never seen one, I'm starting to wonder if I've been duped 

It was inexpensive (30.00 ) so I'm not too worried , but I don't like the idea of fakes or being lied to. In any case, I really do like the bag,


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Thanks. I got it from the goodwill (large chain of charity resale shops in the us) auction website last fall. They said it was authentic and the quality is very good , so I believed them. But If you've never seen one, I'm starting to wonder if I've been duped
> 
> It was inexpensive (30.00 ) so I'm not too worried , but I don't like the idea of fakes or being lied to. In any case, I really do like the bag,




Don't worry, misskris! I don't know all Longchamp models, far from it! 
There are so many !
A friend of mine has one that I had never seen either.
Enjoy your Longchamp bag![emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, misskris! I don't know all Longchamp models, far from it!
> There are so many !
> A friend of mine has one that I had never seen either.
> Enjoy your Longchamp bag![emoji7]




Thanks for reassuring me  you are very kind.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Thanks. I got it from the goodwill (large chain of charity resale shops in the us) auction website last fall. They said it was authentic and the quality is very good , so I believed them. But If you've never seen one, I'm starting to wonder if I've been duped
> 
> It was inexpensive (30.00 ) so I'm not too worried , but I don't like the idea of fakes or being lied to. In any case, I really do like the bag,




I had a similar tote from that line a few years ago I purchased from TJMaxx. Does it have its little plastic tag inside?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I had a similar tote from that line a few years ago I purchased from TJMaxx. Does it have its little plastic tag inside?



nope. No tag anywhere. Just a longchamp logo on the zipper.Thanks for your help though.


----------



## Murphy47

Some older models don't have them. I am sure it's fine. 
Just enjoy that cutie.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> nope. No tag anywhere. Just a longchamp logo on the zipper.Thanks for your help though.



I wouldn't worry about it, Misskris. As Murphy47 wisely pointed out, older bags don't always have tags. Also don't forget that some people cut the tags from inside their bag because they don't like having the tag sticking out from the lining. I know that is anathema to many of us here, but for non enthusiasts it's akin to cutting the tags off throw pillows. 

In addition, you're far more likely to stumble across a fake Le Pliage rather than a Longchamp like yours.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Some older models don't have them. I am sure it's fine.
> Just enjoy that cutie.







Fimpagebag said:


> I wouldn't worry about it, Misskris. As Murphy47 wisely pointed out, older bags don't always have tags. Also don't forget that some people cut the tags from inside their bag because they don't like having the tag sticking out from the lining. I know that is anathema to many of us here, but for non enthusiasts it's akin to cutting the tags off throw pillows.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition, you're far more likely to stumble across a fake Le Pliage rather than a Longchamp like yours.




You guys are the best! Xoxo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoi my dear fellow islanders! Happy Sunday to you all!
Today I'm interested in what you hide in all your beautiful bags. I don't need the details - I'm not that nosey  - but I would like to know the weight. On another thread a lady said she would need a donkey if she would carry around 2kg/4,4lbs each day. First I thought she meant 20kg, because she was talking about the durability of a pretty huge tote. But no. Hm. Thanks to my back I have weighted pretty much everything I put into my bags and my stuff (without bag) scratches 2kg (it's a bit less). I don't think that I carry a lot with me (small wallet, tiny (paper) notebook, umbrella, a cosmetic pouch with the bare essentials, a book, a spare foldable bag, keys, phone, USB device, 2 biros, 1 banana) but now I'm wondering if I'm totally out of the place and should buy a donkey.  I know the weight depends a lot of our various lifestyles but nevertheless what's the average weight you carry around with you on a daily basis?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi my dear fellow islanders! Happy Sunday to you all!
> Today I'm interested in what you hide in all your beautiful bags. I don't need the details - I'm not that nosey  - but I would like to know the weight. On another thread a lady said she would need a donkey if she would carry around 2kg/4,4lbs each day. First I thought she meant 20kg, because she was talking about the durability of a pretty huge tote. But no. Hm. Thanks to my back I have weighted pretty much everything I put into my bags and my stuff (without bag) scratches 2kg (it's a bit less). I don't think that I carry a lot with me (small wallet, tiny (paper) notebook, umbrella, a cosmetic pouch with the bare essentials, a book, a spare foldable bag, keys, phone, USB device, 2 biros, 1 banana) but now I'm wondering if I'm totally out of the place and should buy a donkey.  I know the weight depends a lot of our various lifestyles but nevertheless what's the average weight you carry around with you on a daily basis?




I carry the same stuff, Ludmilla .... Minus a banana [emoji3] but +a bottle of water and chargers....[emoji20][emoji20][emoji20]
I think  my wallet.... with all the coins we have... must weigh half a kilo!
I don't have a scale but I guess the essentials I carry in my bag weigh around 3 kilos..[emoji15][emoji15][emoji26]
I know, I know, It's bad for my back and shoulders.
I am going to employ a sherpa...[emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi my dear fellow islanders! Happy Sunday to you all!
> Today I'm interested in what you hide in all your beautiful bags. I don't need the details - I'm not that nosey  - but I would like to know the weight. On another thread a lady said she would need a donkey if she would carry around 2kg/4,4lbs each day. First I thought she meant 20kg, because she was talking about the durability of a pretty huge tote. But no. Hm. Thanks to my back I have weighted pretty much everything I put into my bags and my stuff (without bag) scratches 2kg (it's a bit less). I don't think that I carry a lot with me (small wallet, tiny (paper) notebook, umbrella, a cosmetic pouch with the bare essentials, a book, a spare foldable bag, keys, phone, USB device, 2 biros, 1 banana) but now I'm wondering if I'm totally out of the place and should buy a donkey.  I know the weight depends a lot of our various lifestyles but nevertheless what's the average weight you carry around with you on a daily basis?



Kudos, Ludmilla! It's a great question. So let's make this *"Innermost Secrets" Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island.  

The bare minimum I routinely carry is a wallet, extra keys and three small soft sided pouches with sundries. If I'm carrying a larger bag I add an umbrella, a small first aid kit, a book, and a small handheld calculator. I never carry food or drink in any of my bags with the exception of my "pickpocket's nightmare" Franco Sarto Somerset Tote.  :ninja:

With my wonky shoulder I find I can't comfortably exceed carrying a fully loaded bag weighing more than three and a half pounds.  

Of course everyone's situation is different and mine (living in a rural community with no public transport available) makes it fairly easy to "travel light." I carry my bag from the house to the Jeep, from the Jeep into work or to shop. I rarely have to park very far from my objective and prefer plazas to shopping malls. So if I had to estimate, in total I rarely carry any one of my bags more than an hour a day.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Kudos, Ludmilla! It's a great question. So let's make this *"Innermost Secrets" Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> The bare minimum I routinely carry is a wallet, extra keys and three small soft sided pouches with sundries. If I'm carrying a larger bag I add an umbrella, a small first aid kit, a book, and a small handheld calculator. I never carry food or drink in any of my bags with the exception of my "pickpocket's nightmare" Franco Sarto Somerset Tote.  :ninja:
> 
> 
> 
> With my wonky shoulder I find I can't comfortably exceed carrying a fully loaded bag weighing more than three and a half pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course everyone's situation is different and mine (living in a rural community with no public transport available) makes it fairly easy to "travel light." I carry my bag from the house to the Jeep, from the Jeep into work or to shop. I rarely have to park very far from my objective and prefer plazas to shopping malls. So if I had to estimate, in total I rarely carry any one of my bags more than an hour a day.




Lucky you, Fim! I used to have a car so I know what you are talking about.
Now, I walk quite a lot everyday, I have noticed that If I carry my bag in the crook of the arm, it feels less heavy...wearing it crossbody also helps.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lucky you, Fim! I used to have a car so I know what you are talking about.
> Now, I walk quite a lot everyday, *I have noticed that If I carry my bag in the crook of the arm, it feels less heavy....*



I agree, Mariapia. My heavier bags are far more comfortably carried in the crook of my arm.



As for crossbody bags, given my height (or lack thereof) I've found that I inevitably have to shorten their strap, otherwise they would be around my ankles!

:lolots:


----------



## misskris03

I carry a large overstuffed wallet, sunglasses/case, glasses/case, eyedrops (chronic dry eye), keys, lipstick (usually several--not sure why), iPhone, a pen, loose receipts that I never look at or file, they just make it hard to find things, and hand cream in winter, sunblock in summer. And sometimes snacks (trail mix, granola bars), esp. if I'm out with the kids.

Lots of stuff. Poorly organized.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all for your feedback! 
I like the idea of a sherpa, Mariapia. My back would appreciate it. It's really hard to downsize the essentials. I really tried, but all in all I carry 2,5-3 kg (with bag) every day to work and home again. I adore everybody who is able to carry mini/micro bags. But for me it's "better save than sorry". 
Thanks again everybody!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for your feedback!
> I like the idea of a sherpa, Mariapia. My back would appreciate it. It's really hard to downsize the essentials. I really tried, but all in all I carry 2,5-3 kg (with bag) every day to work and home again. I adore everybody who is able to carry mini/micro bags. But for me it's "better save than sorry".
> Thanks again everybody!



It's what we always say, Ludmilla. Our bags really do reflect our lives. They also offer insight  into our respective lives. No tunnel  vision here on Pinch Purse Island!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for your feedback!
> I like the idea of a sherpa, Mariapia. My back would appreciate it. It's really hard to downsize the essentials. I really tried, but all in all I carry 2,5-3 kg (with bag) every day to work and home again. I adore everybody who is able to carry mini/micro bags. But for me it's "better save than sorry".
> Thanks again everybody!




Hard to downsize, Ludmilla? Impossible, you mean!
I have tried too... 
The only thing we can do is get lightweight bags....[emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I carry a large overstuffed wallet, sunglasses/case, glasses/case, eyedrops (chronic dry eye), keys, lipstick (usually several--not sure why), iPhone, a pen, loose receipts that I never look at or file, they just make it hard to find things, and hand cream in winter, sunblock in summer. And sometimes snacks (trail mix, granola bars), esp. if I'm out with the kids.
> 
> Lots of stuff. Poorly organized.



The life of a busy Mom never ends, does it, Misskris? Going anywhere with an infant is like packing provisions for a hike up Everest. You think as they get older they'll need less. But nip naps and extra diapers  give way to soccer balls, juice boxes, and all the stuff they forgot but you remembered. It's a full time job, unrelenting and at times chaotic. But it's one of the most rewarding you can ever have.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's what we always say, Ludmilla. Our bags really do reflect our lives. They also offer a window into our respective lives. No tunnel  vision here on Pinch Purse Island!




I totally agree, Fim.
I think the ladies who only carry a few things in a very small bag don't feel as insecure as I do....I wish I were like them....[emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hard to downsize, Ludmilla? Impossible, you mean!
> I have tried too...
> The only thing we can do is get lightweight bags....[emoji3]



That's a lesson both you and Ludmilla have taught me, Mariapia. While I'd accepted the limitations of my wonky shoulder, I always drew the line when it came to my bags. But over the past few months my collection has been seriously tweaked and I actually own more lighterweight bags than I do heavier ones.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim.
> I think the ladies who only carry a few things in a very small bag don't feel as insecure as I do....I wish I were like them....[emoji15]



And those self same ladies would have rather been you, Mariapia, if any of them  were like the ones stranded on the Interstate for several hours this past winter!


----------



## Manelieht

Sounds like my kind of Island 

I don't really own any high end bags and I have to watch carefully how many I buy a year. I bought two bags last year in spring and have been saving since.
The bags I do buy are brands like Fossil and Rebecca Minkoff or no name leather bags. Many I have purchased off of Ebay for a very good price.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for your feedback!
> I like the idea of a sherpa, Mariapia. My back would appreciate it. It's really hard to downsize the essentials. I really tried, but all in all I carry 2,5-3 kg (with bag) every day to work and home again. I adore everybody who is able to carry mini/micro bags. But for me it's "better save than sorry".
> Thanks again everybody!






Lacking minions, and kids who are too old to "hold my purse" for longer than it takes me to put on my coat, I have found a few bags that are super lightweight. 
Longchamp we all know about but I hate the way it puddles if not stuffed when you set it down. 
Mosey, which s made from recycled plastic bottles. Comes with matching full size lightweight wallets too. 
Baggalini, which you can get at Marshalls or TJMaxx. 
Kate Spade Stevie Hampton (NOT the diaper bag). Holds shape and weighs 1.1 pounds. 
Most Vera Bradley. The puffy nylon ones don't even weigh a pound. 
Coach, many of the newer (outlet) ones user thinner leather and no extra hardware. 
Dooney nylon collection. Almost all are under a pound. 
Kipling. Not as slouchy as Longchamp. 
LeSportSac. Fun prints and not all are for young ladies. You can even create your own on their website. 
Marc By Marc Jacobs. Any nylon and many leathers as long as you avoid hardware. 
French Connection. Lightweight vinyl and zippers. Resonably priced. 

Hope this gives you ladies some ideas. I have a weird shoulder too from years of carrying trays. 
I am always looking for the next cute lightweight bag myself.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Manelieht said:


> Sounds like my kind of Island
> 
> I don't really own any high end bags and I have to watch carefully how many I buy a year. I bought two bags last year in spring and have been saving since.
> The bags I do buy are brands like Fossil and Rebecca Minkoff or no name leather bags. Many I have purchased off of Ebay for a very good price.



Welcome, Manelieht! You'll find all kinds of bag love here on Pinch Purse Island. We all watch our pennies and harbor few if any pretensions when it comes to our bags. In fact I dare say you spent more on any one of your Fossils or Rebecca Minkoffs than I recently spent on my two VS bags.

:welcome2:


----------



## Manelieht

Fimpagebag said:


> Welcome, Manelieht! You'll find all kinds of bag love here on Pinch Purse Island. We all watch our pennies and harbor few if any pretensions when it comes to our bags. In fact I dare say you spent more on any one of your Fossils or Rebecca Minkoffs than I recently spent on my two VS bags.
> 
> :welcome2:



Thank you! I was able to get a payment plan for a recent bag purchase  it helps a lot because I can afford 20 a month any time.
I have been collecting since 2007 so I own quite a few bags now. I recently had to sell one of my Rebecca Minkoff bags though, so I am down to one. Maybe I will do another payment plan for my next bag since I recently paid it all off.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2929268
> 
> Lacking minions, and kids who are too old to "hold my purse" for longer than it takes me to put on my coat, I have found a few bags that are super lightweight.
> Longchamp we all know about but I hate the way it puddles if not stuffed when you set it down.
> Mosey, which s made from recycled plastic bottles. Comes with matching full size lightweight wallets too.
> Baggalini, which you can get at Marshalls or TJMaxx.
> Kate Spade Stevie Hampton (NOT the diaper bag). Holds shape and weighs 1.1 pounds.
> Most Vera Bradley. The puffy nylon ones don't even weigh a pound.
> Coach, many of the newer (outlet) ones user thinner leather and no extra hardware.
> Dooney nylon collection. Almost all are under a pound.
> Kipling. Not as slouchy as Longchamp.
> LeSportSac. Fun prints and not all are for young ladies. You can even create your own on their website.
> Marc By Marc Jacobs. Any nylon and many leathers as long as you avoid hardware.
> French Connection. Lightweight vinyl and zippers. Resonably priced.
> 
> Hope this gives you ladies some ideas. I have a weird shoulder too from years of carrying trays.
> I am always looking for the next cute lightweight bag myself.



Love your "luggage tag" Murphy47.  :lolots:

And what a great list of lighterweight bags!

:urock:


----------



## Murphy47

Bag junkies have to stick together [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim.
> I think the ladies who only carry a few things in a very small bag don't feel as insecure as I do....I wish I were like them....[emoji15]




I always wonder how those with small bags are able to survive.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2929268
> 
> Lacking minions, and kids who are too old to "hold my purse" for longer than it takes me to put on my coat, I have found a few bags that are super lightweight.
> Longchamp we all know about but I hate the way it puddles if not stuffed when you set it down.
> Mosey, which s made from recycled plastic bottles. Comes with matching full size lightweight wallets too.
> Baggalini, which you can get at Marshalls or TJMaxx.
> Kate Spade Stevie Hampton (NOT the diaper bag). Holds shape and weighs 1.1 pounds.
> Most Vera Bradley. The puffy nylon ones don't even weigh a pound.
> Coach, many of the newer (outlet) ones user thinner leather and no extra hardware.
> Dooney nylon collection. Almost all are under a pound.
> Kipling. Not as slouchy as Longchamp.
> LeSportSac. Fun prints and not all are for young ladies. You can even create your own on their website.
> Marc By Marc Jacobs. Any nylon and many leathers as long as you avoid hardware.
> French Connection. Lightweight vinyl and zippers. Resonably priced.
> 
> Hope this gives you ladies some ideas. I have a weird shoulder too from years of carrying trays.
> I am always looking for the next cute lightweight bag myself.




Ok. I don't need a donkey (would be complicated in the train anyways) I need a Minion!!! 

Thanks for all your suggestions. More bags than my wardrobe could hold.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That's a lesson both you and Ludmilla have taught me, Mariapia. While I'd accepted the limitations of my wonky shoulder, I always drew the line when it came to my bags. But over the past few months my collection has been seriously tweaked and I actually own more lighterweight bags than I do heavier ones.




That's what I told myself when hundreds of people were stuck on the roads a few weeks ago![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And those self same ladies would have rather been you, Mariapia, if any of them  were like the ones stranded on the Interstate for several hours this past winter!




Oh dear, Fim! This is the post I wanted to quote![emoji32]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> That's a lesson both you and Ludmilla have taught me, Mariapia. While I'd accepted the limitations of my wonky shoulder, I always drew the line when it came to my bags. But over the past few months my collection has been seriously tweaked and I actually own more lighterweight bags than I do heavier ones.




I think we can give our island a new name: Island of the wonky backs.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That's a lesson both you and Ludmilla have taught me, Mariapia. While I'd accepted the limitations of my wonky shoulder, I always drew the line when it came to my bags. But over the past few months my collection has been seriously tweaked and I actually own more lighterweight bags than I do heavier ones.




I cannot carry my heavier bags for more than one or two hours, Fim![emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> Sounds like my kind of Island
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really own any high end bags and I have to watch carefully how many I buy a year. I bought two bags last year in spring and have been saving since.
> 
> The bags I do buy are brands like Fossil and Rebecca Minkoff or no name leather bags. Many I have purchased off of Ebay for a very good price.




Happy welcome! I like RM bags.  
The more the merrier in our island!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2929268
> 
> Lacking minions, and kids who are too old to "hold my purse" for longer than it takes me to put on my coat, I have found a few bags that are super lightweight.
> Longchamp we all know about but I hate the way it puddles if not stuffed when you set it down.
> Mosey, which s made from recycled plastic bottles. Comes with matching full size lightweight wallets too.
> Baggalini, which you can get at Marshalls or TJMaxx.
> Kate Spade Stevie Hampton (NOT the diaper bag). Holds shape and weighs 1.1 pounds.
> Most Vera Bradley. The puffy nylon ones don't even weigh a pound.
> Coach, many of the newer (outlet) ones user thinner leather and no extra hardware.
> Dooney nylon collection. Almost all are under a pound.
> Kipling. Not as slouchy as Longchamp.
> LeSportSac. Fun prints and not all are for young ladies. You can even create your own on their website.
> Marc By Marc Jacobs. Any nylon and many leathers as long as you avoid hardware.
> French Connection. Lightweight vinyl and zippers. Resonably priced.
> 
> Hope this gives you ladies some ideas. I have a weird shoulder too from years of carrying trays.
> I am always looking for the next cute lightweight bag myself.




Thank you for the list, Murphy![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Bag junkies have to stick together [emoji1]




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Manelieht said:


> Sounds like my kind of Island
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really own any high end bags and I have to watch carefully how many I buy a year. I bought two bags last year in spring and have been saving since.
> 
> The bags I do buy are brands like Fossil and Rebecca Minkoff or no name leather bags. Many I have purchased off of Ebay for a very good price.




Nice to see you here, Manelieht!
Welcome to Pinch Purse Island![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. I don't need a donkey (would be complicated in the train anyways) I need a Minion!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions. More bags than my wardrobe could hold.




I want a Minion too![emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Bag junkies have to stick together [emoji1]



So true!


----------



## Manelieht

Ludmilla said:


> Happy welcome! I like RM bags.
> The more the merrier in our island!



Thank you! RM always offers so many interesting styles..it is easy to find something lovely.




Mariapia said:


> Nice to see you here, Manelieht!
> Welcome to Pinch Purse Island![emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you Mariapia!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 2929268
> 
> Lacking minions, and kids who are too old to "hold my purse" for longer than it takes me to put on my coat, I have found a few bags that are super lightweight.
> Longchamp we all know about but I hate the way it puddles if not stuffed when you set it down.
> Mosey, which s made from recycled plastic bottles. Comes with matching full size lightweight wallets too.
> Baggalini, which you can get at Marshalls or TJMaxx.
> Kate Spade Stevie Hampton (NOT the diaper bag). Holds shape and weighs 1.1 pounds.
> Most Vera Bradley. The puffy nylon ones don't even weigh a pound.
> Coach, many of the newer (outlet) ones user thinner leather and no extra hardware.
> Dooney nylon collection. Almost all are under a pound.
> Kipling. Not as slouchy as Longchamp.
> LeSportSac. Fun prints and not all are for young ladies. You can even create your own on their website.
> Marc By Marc Jacobs. Any nylon and many leathers as long as you avoid hardware.
> French Connection. Lightweight vinyl and zippers. Resonably priced.
> 
> Hope this gives you ladies some ideas. I have a weird shoulder too from years of carrying trays.
> I am always looking for the next cute lightweight bag myself.



Very helpful list. Thanks Murphy!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. I don't need a donkey (would be complicated in the train anyways) I need a Minion!!!
> 
> Thanks for all your suggestions. More bags than my wardrobe could hold.



Sometimes I ask my younger son to schlep stuff for me. He refers to himself as "Pack Animal Paul" when he's "on duty"


----------



## Murphy47

Men are hilarious. Maybe try the M&M bribe I employed when the girls were little
[emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Sometimes I ask my younger son to schlep stuff for me. He refers to himself as "Pack Animal Paul" when he's "on duty"


----------



## Ludmilla

Signorina Postina on her official first outing. All in all less than 2kg. Yeah! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Mariapia, I haven't forgotten that I promised a review. I will do it later today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Some more pictures &#128516;


----------



## Ludmilla

OK. Now the review... I have the small version PostinaS (http://store.zanellato.com/en/woman...s-daily-bag-pelle-original-silk-amaranto.html). It is a bit smaller than my Miss Pickle and I guess, it would be too small for you, Mariapia. I can only use it, because I took my smallest umbrella and left the BV cosmetic pouch at home.

*First the cons*:
Shoulder strap. This shoulder strap is really a joke. It is long (very long what I like, and it is adjustable) BUT its width is 1,5 cm. This is too thin. I used it on my Balzane (because that strap is not adjustable) and it really digs into your shoulder. At the moment I'm using the Balzane strap (2 cm width). I can't carry Madame B crossbody with it, but it works out with the smaller Postina. The colours of strap and Postina are not a match made in heaven, but on the fotos you can't see the difference. 
The bag does not have linen. It's just the raw leather inside. Which is red (colour transfer to the stuff I carry around is much to be expected) and it crumbles. 

*Pros*:
Lightweight! Although the leather is thick (as you can see on the last picture) this bag weights almost nothing. It's about 700gr. I can weight it for you.
Beautiful, soft leather and great colour. The bag is slouchy. It's not for persons who like structured bags.
Postman's lock. 
The top handle. I wish Miss Pickle had such a comfortable top handle. The bag super easily carried in the hand or on the crook of your arm. The handle sits on the back part of the bag, so the weight does not rest on the postman's lock.
I like the stamp of the company on the back of the bag.
And I like the story of those bags. It's nice to know, that the original Italian postman's bags were made this way. It is not sewed together. It's tacked together with the small golden nubs/studs.

All in all: 

I hope, I haven't forgotten anything. Please ask me, Mariapia (and all the others), if you do have any questions. I want to use this bag at least the whole week. If I notice anything good or bad, I will let you know.  



Have to add: I don't get the colour correctly on the fotos. It's much more like the online ones...


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you so much, Ludmilla! 
Your review is perfect and answers all questions.[emoji106][emoji106]
It sounds like a great bag.
As you pointed out, the small size would be too small for me.
It's impossible to get the Postina on sale, I think, at least from their website.
I should wait for a friend of mine to go to Italy and buy one from a boutique during the sales period. 
Then I might be lucky to get an orange one!
There is another brand, a French one, Katkoot, which makes the same kind of bags, they are somewhat cheaper. But then , I have never seen them IRL.[emoji47]
Thank you again, Ludmilla!
Enjoy your lovely bag![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Great review. Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> OK. Now the review... I have the small version PostinaS (http://store.zanellato.com/en/woman...s-daily-bag-pelle-original-silk-amaranto.html). It is a bit smaller than my Miss Pickle and I guess, it would be too small for you, Mariapia. I can only use it, because I took my smallest umbrella and left the BV cosmetic pouch at home.
> 
> *First the cons*:
> Shoulder strap. This shoulder strap is really a joke. It is long (very long what I like, and it is adjustable) BUT its width is 1,5 cm. This is too thin. I used it on my Balzane (because that strap is not adjustable) and it really digs into your shoulder. At the moment I'm using the Balzane strap (2 cm width). I can't carry Madame B crossbody with it, but it works out with the smaller Postina. The colours of strap and Postina are not a match made in heaven, but on the fotos you can't see the difference.
> The bag does not have linen. It's just the raw leather inside. Which is red (colour transfer to the stuff I carry around is much to be expected) and it crumbles.
> 
> *Pros*:
> Lightweight! Although the leather is thick (as you can see on the last picture) this bag weights almost nothing. It's about 700gr. I can weight it for you.
> Beautiful, soft leather and great colour. The bag is slouchy. It's not for persons who like structured bags.
> Postman's lock.
> The top handle. I wish Miss Pickle had such a comfortable top handle. The bag super easily carried in the hand or on the crook of your arm. The handle sits on the back part of the bag, so the weight does not rest on the postman's lock.
> I like the stamp of the company on the back of the bag.
> And I like the story of those bags. It's nice to know, that the original Italian postman's bags were made this way. It is not sewed together. It's tacked together with the small golden nubs/studs.
> 
> All in all:
> 
> I hope, I haven't forgotten anything. Please ask me, Mariapia (and all the others), if you do have any questions. I want to use this bag at least the whole week. If I notice anything good or bad, I will let you know.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to add: I don't get the colour correctly on the fotos. It's much more like the online ones...



Fabulous review & pics, thanks. 
I've heard this bag has a luxurious feel--people love touching the leather. Do you agree or no?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Great review, Ludmilla. And what an absolutely *gorgeous *bag! 

(Just a thought...a smallish nylon drawstring bag might function as a purse insert for your lovely* Postina.*)


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Signorina Postina on her official first outing. All in all less than 2kg. Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929930
> 
> Mariapia, I haven't forgotten that I promised a review. I will do it later today.



Beautiful! And a really helpful review. I love postman's locks too but don't want any more heavy bags


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "*Meeting the Challenge" Monday *on Pinch Purse Island.  

Inspired by Ludmilla and her wonderful Postina, what bag do you currently own that you had to tweak in order to make it work for you? 

For example, I routinely shorten the strap on any crossbody bag I own. I also (like Ludmilla) will swap out a bag's original detachable shoulder strap for one that is more comfortable, even though it belongs to another bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks everybody. Signorina Postina and myself didn't have a fast start together. But now we feel quite well together &#128522;

Mariapia - sending a friend to Italy is a great idea. I haven't seen the Postinas on sale online. There are also a lot of look-a-likes in Italy. The quality of them is good and they are much cheaper. I haven't found the French bag online. 

Remainsilly - the leather is very nice. I would compare it with the nvt leather of Mulb. Perhaps a bit softer. But I can only speak of the "original silk leather". The Postinas are made with so many different materials. &#128522;

Fim - the insert Pocket is a great idea. I must take a look, if I have something useful.

Misskris - the bag is quite lightweight (700gr) for a leather bag. But I guess they are not so easy to get in the U.S.

Thank you all for reading the review. &#128516;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia, I forgot to add, that an orange Postina would look great!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla--

You're right. Sadly, they're not as easy to get in the US. I fell in love with the style when I saw some on etsy and I had no idea what they were, but I loved the postman's lock. I now realize they are inspired bags and outright fakes of the postina.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks everybody. Signorina Postina and myself didn't have a fast start together. But now we feel quite well together [emoji4]
> 
> Mariapia - sending a friend to Italy is a great idea. I haven't seen the Postinas on sale online. There are also a lot of look-a-likes in Italy. The quality of them is good and they are much cheaper. I haven't found the French bag online.
> 
> Remainsilly - the leather is very nice. I would compare it with the nvt leather of Mulb. Perhaps a bit softer. But I can only speak of the "original silk leather". The Postinas are made with so many different materials. [emoji4]
> 
> Fim - the insert Pocket is a great idea. I must take a look, if I have something useful.
> 
> Misskris - the bag is quite lightweight (700gr) for a leather bag. But I guess they are not so easy to get in the U.S.
> 
> Thank you all for reading the review. [emoji1]




You can see the Katkoot bags at

www.lescreateursdeparis.com

There is one that makes me think of the Postina.


----------



## Manelieht

Ludmilla said:


> Signorina Postina on her official first outing. All in all less than 2kg. Yeah!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929930
> 
> Mariapia, I haven't forgotten that I promised a review. I will do it later today.



Very cute! I like the lock detail. I have one raw leather bag too, but the quality is really good.


I wanted to share some of my most affordable bags (I don't own a computer so now is my change )

1. Fossil Austin Satchel: 20 on Ebay instead of 140
2. OEM quilted bag: 57 on Ebay 
3. Fossil Emory Flap: 4 instead of 140 on Ebay
4. H&M 3 pouch bag
5. Zara Bag
6. Fossil Suede Leather Satchel, 60 on Ebay instead of 140
7. Fifth Avenue leather Messenger Bag
8. Zara light blue City Bag, 49
9. H&M yellow Mini Bag 9
10. Mango black quilted bag, 29


----------



## Manelieht

And the last bag did not fit..A vintage style leather Satchel also from 50th Avenue. Cost me 50. 
All my other bags were more pricey/ new.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Manelieht said:


> And the last bag did not fit..A vintage style leather Satchel also from 50th Avenue. Cost me 50.
> All my other bags were more pricey/ new.



What a wonderfully diverse and impeccably curated collection, Manelieht. Thank you so much for sharing...


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> What a wonderfully diverse and impeccably curated collection, Manelieht. Thank you so much for sharing...



Yes! Especially love that last one and the quilted bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Love all of them!


----------



## Manelieht

Thank you!! The last one and the quilted bags DO get a lot of attention!
5th Avenue is designed by Halle Berry btw. I also like many of hee shoes. 
The OEM bag I found on Ebay under quilted bag. It shipped from Belgiun but is a Chinese product and surprisingly the quality is amazing. Even the red leather interior. I might buy from them again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You can see the Katkoot bags at
> 
> http://www.lescreateursdeparis.com
> 
> There is one that makes me think of the Postina.



Found them. I think they are very nice. Especially the flowers inside. The lock is more like the Mulberry lock. So a good alternative, I think.


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> Thank you!! The last one and the quilted bags DO get a lot of attention!
> 5th Avenue is designed by Halle Berry btw. I also like many of hee shoes.
> The OEM bag I found on Ebay under quilted bag. It shipped from Belgiun but is a Chinese product and surprisingly the quality is amazing. Even the red leather interior. I might buy from them again.




You have a lot of beautiful bags. Your outfits are also stunning. So much to look and and drool. Thank you for sharing.  

PS: And thanks for the Postina love.


----------



## Mariapia

Manelieht said:


> Very cute! I like the lock detail. I have one raw leather bag too, but the quality is really good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wanted to share some of my most affordable bags (I don't own a computer so now is my change )
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Fossil Austin Satchel: 20 on Ebay instead of 140
> 
> 2. OEM quilted bag: 57 on Ebay
> 
> 3. Fossil Emory Flap: 4 instead of 140 on Ebay
> 
> 4. H&M 3 pouch bag
> 
> 5. Zara Bag
> 
> 6. Fossil Suede Leather Satchel, 60 on Ebay instead of 140
> 
> 7. Fifth Avenue leather Messenger Bag
> 
> 8. Zara light blue City Bag, 49
> 
> 9. H&M yellow Mini Bag 9
> 
> 10. Mango black quilted bag, 29




Great collection, Manelieht! I love them all!
And the pics are stunning too!
Congrats on everything![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Found them. I think they are very nice. Especially the flowers inside. The lock is more like the Mulberry lock. So a good alternative, I think.




I am very reasonable at the moment, Ludmilla!
We have had horrible weather since last Saturday, no one feels like going shopping, let alone buying anything....[emoji22]
Maybe instead of thinking of emigrating to the Carabbean....Alaska could be a better place....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji26]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am very reasonable at the moment, Ludmilla!
> We have had horrible weather since last Saturday, no one feels like going shopping, let alone buying anything....[emoji22]
> Maybe instead of thinking of emigrating to the Carabbean....Alaska could be a better place....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji26]



We had November on Saturday. Now everything is a bit brighter again. But everybody is sick (influenza, colds,...).
I hope the weather is soon getting better at your place!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy St. Patrick's Day on Pinch Purse Island.* It's the *wearin' of the green"* for me with my embossed *Dooney Russel Tote.*

Have a great and glorious *St. Paddy's Day!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am very reasonable at the moment, Ludmilla!
> We have had horrible weather since last Saturday, no one feels like going shopping, let alone buying anything....[emoji22]
> Maybe instead of thinking of emigrating to the Carabbean....Alaska could be a better place....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji26]



I feel for you, Mariapia. The weather here has been rainy and gray with a dank breeze. But compared to wind chill factors of -30 and snow, I know it could be worse.

Hope some sunshine comes both our ways....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We had November on Saturday. Now everything is a bit brighter again. But everybody is sick (influenza, colds,...).
> I hope the weather is soon getting better at your place!



April showers may bring May flowers, but March always brings out colds and flu. Hope you can avoid the seasonal sneezes, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day on Pinch Purse Island.* It's the *wearin' of the green"* for me with my embossed *Dooney Russel Tote.*
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great and glorious *St. Paddy's Day!*




Happy StPatrick's Day, Fim!
And congrats on your beautiful Dooney Russel Tote which you will carry with pride today![emoji172][emoji172][emoji172]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We had November on Saturday. Now everything is a bit brighter again. But everybody is sick (influenza, colds,...).
> I hope the weather is soon getting better at your place!




Lots of colds here too, Ludmilla![emoji49]
And a terrible flu epidemic as well...
Take care of yourself! No tee shirts or shorts , please![emoji1][emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day on Pinch Purse Island.* It's the *wearin' of the green"* for me with my embossed *Dooney Russel Tote.*
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great and glorious *St. Paddy's Day!*




Happy St. Patrick's Day, Fim! [emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> April showers may bring May flowers, but March always brings out colds and flu. Hope you can avoid the seasonal sneezes, Ludmilla!







Mariapia said:


> Lots of colds here too, Ludmilla![emoji49]
> And a terrible flu epidemic as well...
> Take care of yourself! No tee shirts or shorts , please![emoji1][emoji1]




I'm not feeling very well, ladies. [emoji19] Left work at noon. Terrible headache and very tired.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day on Pinch Purse Island.* It's the *wearin' of the green"* for me with my embossed *Dooney Russel Tote.*
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great and glorious *St. Paddy's Day!*




Perfect choice!

Erin Go Braugh!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm not feeling very well, ladies. [emoji19] Left work at noon. Terrible headache and very tired.




Have a good rest, Ludmilla. You will feel better tomorrow, I am sure![emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Have a good rest, Ludmilla. You will feel better tomorrow, I am sure![emoji7]




Yes, please rest up!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just got home after a long day at work and thought I'd post a quick pic of Pinch Purse Island's resident leprechaun on St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got home after a long day at work and thought I'd post a quick pic of Pinch Purse Island's resident leprechaun on St. Patrick's Day!




Wonderful pic, Fim! [emoji147]
Enjoy St Patrick's Day![emoji172][emoji172]
There is an Irish pub opposite my building and they have been playing Irish songs all day![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful pic, Fim! [emoji147]
> Enjoy St Patrick's Day![emoji172][emoji172]
> There is an Irish pub opposite my building and they have been playing Irish songs all day![emoji7][emoji7]




I hope it helps lift as many spirits as it does glasses!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I hope it helps lift as many spirits as it does glasses!




It sure does, Fim! [emoji3]


----------



## Belle__

I would love to hitch a ride here at your island, if I can. I'm currently new to designer handbags, but I do love good quality bags of any designer or brand. I cringe a little bit thinking of bags that cost more than my car, so I reckon I belong here.  

A quick question: which brand is your favorite, and why?


----------



## Mariapia

Belle__ said:


> I would love to hitch a ride here at your island, if I can. I'm currently new to designer handbags, but I do love good quality bags of any designer or brand. I cringe a little bit thinking of bags that cost more than my car, so I reckon I belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question: which brand is your favorite, and why?




Welcome to the Island, belle![emoji3]
We all love handbags here! 
But... we just don't want to break the bank.
If you look at our reveals , you'll see that as long as a bag makes our heart sing without putting our bank account in jeopardy, we are happy to get it.
There are very lovely high quality bags that don't cost us an arm or leg!
My favourite is Longchamp.
But let's wait for other Islanders to chime in![emoji6]


----------



## Belle__

Mariapia said:


> Welcome to the Island, belle![emoji3]
> We all love handbags here!
> But... we just don't want to break the bank.
> If you look at our reveals , you'll see that as long as a bag makes our heart sing without putting our bank account in jeopardy, we are happy to get it.
> There are very lovely high quality bags that don't cost us an arm or leg!
> My favourite is Longchamp.
> But let's wait for other Islanders to chime in![emoji6]



Thank you very much. 

That's me allright. I just can't justify using that much money on one thing. I'm currently drooling over a Kenzo Small Drop, but the reasonable part of me is waiting for someone to sell it used.  

I've touched a few Longchamps, but none have really caught my eye. Do you have a favorite model?

I'm also crushing on Modalu at the moment, and will probably buy a pre-owned Small Pippa for about $120. I call that a steal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Belle__ said:


> Thank you very much.
> 
> 
> 
> That's me allright. I just can't justify using that much money on one thing. I'm currently drooling over a Kenzo Small Drop, but the reasonable part of me is waiting for someone to sell it used.
> 
> 
> 
> I've touched a few Longchamps, but none have really caught my eye. Do you have a favorite model?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also crushing on Modalu at the moment, and will probably buy a pre-owned Small Pippa for about $120. I call that a steal.




Hello Belle! It's always nice to see new faces on the island. Welcome! [emoji4]

Well, I just can't afford the high end bags, but I feel very comfortable looking at them and loving my midrange bags that most of my friends irl find already too expensive. [emoji1]

My favorite brand is Mulberry and that's already pretty high end for my wallet. Like Mariapia I like Longchamp very much. Also like the Natural leather bags of Bree (German brand) and many others. I had a Modalu Kensington a trusty bag that I used a lot, but this year I gave it to a Co-worker who was eyeing this bag for a very long time. [emoji4]

I hope you enjoy our little island!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Have a good rest, Ludmilla. You will feel better tomorrow, I am sure![emoji7]







Murphy47 said:


> Yes, please rest up!




Thank you! I'm at home today. Sitting in my bed looking at the sunny day outside my window. I guess I should take my aunt's dog for a little healthy walk. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got home after a long day at work and thought I'd post a quick pic of Pinch Purse Island's resident leprechaun on St. Patrick's Day!




Fim, you are the most beautiful leprechaun of the island! [emoji256] I was wearing my green paisley shawl yesterday. But I must confess it was pure accident. [emoji172]


----------



## Belle__

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Belle! It's always nice to see new faces on the island. Welcome! [emoji4]
> 
> Well, I just can't afford the high end bags, but I feel very comfortable looking at them and loving my midrange bags that most of my friends irl find already too expensive. [emoji1]
> 
> My favorite brand is Mulberry and that's already pretty high end for my wallet. Like Mariapia I like Longchamp very much. Also like the Natural leather bags of Bree (German brand) and many others. I had a Modalu Kensington a trusty bag that I used a lot, but this year I gave it to a Co-worker who was eyeing this bag for a very long time. [emoji4]
> 
> I hope you enjoy our little island!



I bought a bag from Guess last year, and my husband was like ''whaaaat! 120 bucks for a BAG!'' and I was like ''you should be glad I'm not into Chanel or even Mulberry, this is cheap!'' 

I'm also eyeing a Modalu Buckingham, hoping the seller hasn't sold it yet. Cross your fingers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Belle__ said:


> I would love to hitch a ride here at your island, if I can. I'm currently new to designer handbags, but I do love good quality bags of any designer or brand. I cringe a little bit thinking of bags that cost more than my car, so I reckon I belong here.
> 
> A quick question: which brand is your favorite, and why?



Welcome to Pinch Purse Island,Belle! :welcome2:

My current bag collection consists of mid to lower range contemporary designers. By their numbers, I would rank my favorites as:

1. Dooney
2. Franco Sarto
3. Ralph Lauren
4. Longchamp
5. Calvin Klein

However, as others have said, I don't limit myself to any specific brand if the bag speaks to me. Love what you love and laugh if others look askance.

It's how I fly....


----------



## Murphy47

Belle__ said:


> I would love to hitch a ride here at your island, if I can. I'm currently new to designer handbags, but I do love good quality bags of any designer or brand. I cringe a little bit thinking of bags that cost more than my car, so I reckon I belong here.
> 
> 
> 
> A quick question: which brand is your favorite, and why?




Men will never understand a bag obsession. No mater how many tools THEY have. 
"You get one, put your junk in it and that's it, you're done". 
Wish it worked that way. No one bag goes with every outfit. 
PLUS they keep making new ones to drool over. 
I am a non discriminating bag junkie. As long as it's cute I'm in. 
Welcome to the island! 
I am fairly new myself and this wonderful bunch of ladies has been most welcoming. [emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

Belle__ said:


> I would love to hitch a ride here at your island, if I can. I'm currently new to designer handbags, but I do love good quality bags of any designer or brand. I cringe a little bit thinking of bags that cost more than my car, so I reckon I belong here.
> 
> A quick question: which brand is your favorite, and why?



Welcome Belle!

I don't really have a favorite brand, but I have a special love for vintage coach & belen  echandia bags. I love the coach bags because their quality is excellent and they wear extremely well.  And I love Belen Echandia because the leather has a wonderful smell and because I never see anyone else carrying them.


----------



## Manelieht

Ludmilla said:


> You have a lot of beautiful bags. Your outfits are also stunning. So much to look and and drool. Thank you for sharing.
> 
> PS: And thanks for the Postina love.





Mariapia said:


> Great collection, Manelieht! I love them all!
> And the pics are stunning too!
> Congrats on everything![emoji7]



Thank you both! I try to create outfits for each of my bags so I get good wear out of all of them. And of course I take frequent bag shots when showing a look 
I also have a section with my whole bag collection on a mannequin with all the looks with the bag linked too: http://www.silberinmanelieht.blogspot.de/p/my-handbags.html Though I sold 4 bags and three new bags are missing. I will have to update the collection. 

And I just got a black Mini MAB and it looks even better IRL. I will be paying 36 Euros a month, which is very bearable compared to the full prize at once. That will be my main purchase for this year and other bags only if I can pay out of pocket and more affordable bags.



Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy St. Patrick's Day on Pinch Purse Island.* It's the *wearin' of the green"* for me with my embossed *Dooney Russel Tote.*
> 
> Have a great and glorious *St. Paddy's Day!*





Fimpagebag said:


> Just got home after a long day at work and thought I'd post a quick pic of Pinch Purse Island's resident leprechaun on St. Patrick's Day!



Wonderful! Love how well the bag harmonized with the Outfit! I have a green Fossil bag and love it. Goes so well with all sorts of looks:





(My grandmother knit the skirt! I knit too but never anything bigger than a cardigan. Must have been so much work!)


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> Thank you both! I try to create outfits for each of my bags so I get good wear out of all of them. And of course I take frequent bag shots when showing a look
> 
> I also have a section with my whole bag collection on a mannequin with all the looks with the bag linked too: http://www.silberinmanelieht.blogspot.de/p/my-handbags.html Though I sold 4 bags and three new bags are missing. I will have to update the collection.
> 
> 
> 
> And I just got a black Mini MAB and it looks even better IRL. I will be paying 36 Euros a month, which is very bearable compared to the full prize at once. That will be my main purchase for this year and other bags only if I can pay out of pocket and more affordable bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! Love how well the bag harmonized with the Outfit! I have a green Fossil bag and love it. Goes so well with all sorts of looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My grandmother knit the skirt! I knit too but never anything bigger than a cardigan. Must have been so much work!)




Woah! This skirt is awesome! I knit, too, but never a skirt. [emoji4]

Btw. I like your nickname. Reminds me of the lessons in medieval German back at University. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

What a wonderful picture, Manelieht ! Great outfit, great bag! Perfection!
The skirt is stunning. Congrats to your grandmother.[emoji7]
My mother used to knit all my winter clothes too!
She stopped when arthritis came, unfortunately!


----------



## Manelieht

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! This skirt is awesome! I knit, too, but never a skirt. [emoji4]
> 
> Btw. I like your nickname. Reminds me of the lessons in medieval German back at University. [emoji6]



How interesting, Medieval German lessons!  Manelieht means Moonlight. I wasn't able to write out the whole name here sadly (Silberin Manelieht - Silvery Moonlight) 

I want to try knitting a dress or skirt some time! I have seen such lovely patterns on ravely, also with lace mohair wool.



Mariapia said:


> What a wonderful picture, Manelieht ! Great outfit, great bag! Perfection!
> The skirt is stunning. Congrats to your grandmother.[emoji7]
> My mother used to knit all my winter clothes too!
> She stopped when arthritis came, unfortunately!



My grandmother has been knitting less too, but in the 80's she finished four skirt and pullover sets. I own two 

I had problems with arthritis and knitting last year and then found out it was related to a parasite called "Yersinia". No problems since I got it treated...really odd. All my back and body aches also disappeared. 
I switched to knitting with the combined method/ Russian knitting technique too and I find it puts much less strain on my hands and wrists.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Men will never understand a bag obsession. No mater how many tools THEY have.
> "You get one, put your junk in it and that's it, you're done".
> Wish it worked that way. No one bag goes with every outfit.
> PLUS they keep making new ones to drool over.
> I am a non discriminating bag junkie. As long as it's cute I'm in.
> Welcome to the island!
> I am fairly new myself and this wonderful bunch of ladies has been most welcoming. [emoji7]




When my husband buys me a bag he doesn't understand why I need to rotate..  
That means I should only carry the bag he offered me...and forget about my "collection"...
As If such a thing were possible....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I'm at home today. Sitting in my bed looking at the sunny day outside my window. I guess I should take my aunt's dog for a little healthy walk. [emoji4]




I am so happy you are feeling better today, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Manelieht said:


> How interesting, Medieval German lessons!  Manelieht means Moonlight. I wasn't able to write out the whole name here sadly (Silberin Manelieht - Silvery Moonlight)
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try knitting a dress or skirt some time! I have seen such lovely patterns on ravely, also with lace mohair wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother has been knitting less too, but in the 80's she finished four skirt and pullover sets. I own two
> 
> 
> 
> I had problems with arthritis and knitting last year and then found out it was related to a parasite called "Yersinia". No problems since I got it treated...really odd. All my back and body aches also disappeared.
> 
> I switched to knitting with the combined method/ Russian knitting technique too and I find it puts much less strain on my hands and wrists.




I knit too but I know absolutely nothing about the Russian technique.. 
What is it, Manelieht ?
As for the horrible Yersinia, I am glad to know you could get rid of it!


----------



## Tuuli35

Manelieht said:


> How interesting, Medieval German lessons!  Manelieht means Moonlight. I wasn't able to write out the whole name here sadly (Silberin Manelieht - Silvery Moonlight)
> 
> 
> 
> I want to try knitting a dress or skirt some time! I have seen such lovely patterns on ravely, also with lace mohair wool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My grandmother has been knitting less too, but in the 80's she finished four skirt and pullover sets. I own two
> 
> 
> 
> I had problems with arthritis and knitting last year and then found out it was related to a parasite called "Yersinia". No problems since I got it treated...really odd. All my back and body aches also disappeared.
> 
> I switched to knitting with the combined method/ Russian knitting technique too and I find it puts much less strain on my hands and wrists.




I checked out of curiosity how Russian method looks like, seems that I knit using method too  

Very pretty skirt! Amazing work.

Edit: watched your blog and have you seen book by Alice Starmore called "Tudor Roses". Her designs might be your taste.


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> How interesting, Medieval German lessons!  Manelieht means Moonlight. I wasn't able to write out the whole name here sadly (Silberin Manelieht - Silvery Moonlight)
> 
> 
> .




Hehehe. I know. It's a beautiful name. [emoji6]

I guess I should check out the Russian knitting, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am so happy you are feeling better today, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you, Mariapia. I think I'm back to work tomorrow. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I knit too but I know absolutely nothing about the Russian technique..
> What is it, Manelieht ?
> As for the horrible Yersinia, I am glad to know you could get rid of it!




+1 this parasite sounds creepy. Glad you are healthy now! [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just home from work after yet another long day. One of our techs left for another job and the rest of us are picking up extra hours until we hire her replacement.

Add to that the inevitable errands to run, and I'm more than happy with my "bag of choice" today. Whatever else can be said about my Franco Sarto Marisa Crossbody, it was one less burden on my shoulders today!   :giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

Looks perfect. LOVE The purple. My fav color.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just home from work after yet another long day. One of our techs left for another job and the rest of us are picking up extra hours until we hire her replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that the inevitable errands to run, and I'm more than happy with my "bag of choice" today. Whatever else can be said about my Franco Sarto Marisa Crossbody, it was one less burden on my shoulders today!   :giggles:




Beautiful outfit and bag, as usual, Fim! 
I love the way your bag always matches what you wear. 
Personally, that's something I find it difficult to do![emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> +1 this parasite sounds creepy. Glad you are healthy now! [emoji4]




I had never heard of that parasite myself Ludmilla.
Now that I know about it, I am going to investigate.. 
Fortunately, it can be treated!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Looks perfect. LOVE The purple. My fav color.



I understand completely, Murphy47. I have a fondness for purple as well.  &#128302;



Mariapia said:


> Beautiful outfit and bag, as usual, Fim!
> I love the way your bag always matches what you wear.
> Personally, that's something I find it difficult to do![emoji20][emoji20]




Thank you, Mariapia. I think the key is to dress simply and let the bag do the rest.

&#128522;


----------



## Fimpagebag

And now, to try and catch up with all my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders....

Ludmilla, I'm so glad you're feeling better.  

Murphy47, as one "bag junkie" to another...rock on!  

Mariapia, my DH is the same. The solution of course is obvious. I tell him he needs to buy me more bags!  :lolots:

Manelieht, your mod pics are as beautifully composed as your outfits and bags. You achieve such balance without any hint of artifice. Simply gorgeous.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Murphy47. I have a fondness for purple as well.  [emoji326]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. I think the key is to dress simply and let the bag do the rest.
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji4]




My thoughts exactly!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Mane light
I thought those were modeling shots! 
You are one great looking woman with a definite flair for pulling an outfit together!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> And now, to try and catch up with all my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders....
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla, I'm so glad you're feeling better.
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy47, as one "bag junkie" to another...rock on!
> 
> 
> 
> Mariapia, my DH is the same. The solution of course is obvious. I tell him he needs to buy me more bags!  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Manelieht, your mod pics are as beautifully composed as your outfits and bags. You achieve such balance without any hint of artifice. Simply gorgeous.




Sorry Manelieht, stupid spell correct.


----------



## misskris03

Manelieht said:


> Thank you both! I try to create outfits for each of my bags so I get good wear out of all of them. And of course I take frequent bag shots when showing a look
> I also have a section with my whole bag collection on a mannequin with all the looks with the bag linked too: http://www.silberinmanelieht.blogspot.de/p/my-handbags.html Though I sold 4 bags and three new bags are missing. I will have to update the collection.
> 
> And I just got a black Mini MAB and it looks even better IRL. I will be paying 36 Euros a month, which is very bearable compared to the full prize at once. That will be my main purchase for this year and other bags only if I can pay out of pocket and more affordable bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! Love how well the bag harmonized with the Outfit! I have a green Fossil bag and love it. Goes so well with all sorts of looks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (My grandmother knit the skirt! I knit too but never anything bigger than a cardigan. Must have been so much work!)



Gorgeous! The colors are fantastic. I wish I could be so bold. Your grandmother is *really* talented. I have a few sweaters made by my mother mother that I cherish but that skirt is amazing.


----------



## misskris03

Fim & Murphy--I love purple too. Very nice outfit, Fim 

Ludmilla--I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## Belle__

Fimpagebag said:


> Welcome to Pinch Purse Island,Belle! :welcome2:
> 
> My current bag collection consists of mid to lower range contemporary designers. By their numbers, I would rank my favorites as:
> 
> 1. Dooney
> 2. Franco Sarto
> 3. Ralph Lauren
> 4. Longchamp
> 5. Calvin Klein
> 
> However, as others have said, I don't limit myself to any specific brand if the bag speaks to me. Love what you love and laugh if others look askance.
> 
> It's how I fly....



I see that I'll have to try a Dooney when I'll get the chance.  Sadly, we don't have this brand in my country, so I'll have to buy it unseen. Oh well. That's life.

Thank you for your list by the way. Helps me out a lot! 



Murphy47 said:


> Men will never understand a bag obsession. No mater how many tools THEY have.
> "You get one, put your junk in it and that's it, you're done".
> Wish it worked that way. No one bag goes with every outfit.
> PLUS they keep making new ones to drool over.
> I am a non discriminating bag junkie. As long as it's cute I'm in.
> Welcome to the island!
> I am fairly new myself and this wonderful bunch of ladies has been most welcoming. [emoji7]



Lol, that's my man allright! I don't understand his fascination with tools and cords and thingamabobs, and he'll always be clueless to my bag- and shoecollection.



misskris03 said:


> Welcome Belle!
> 
> I don't really have a favorite brand, but I have a special love for vintage coach & belen  echandia bags. I love the coach bags because their quality is excellent and they wear extremely well.  And I love Belen Echandia because the leather has a wonderful smell and because I never see anyone else carrying them.



That you for such a warm welcome!

Belen Echandia is hereby on my to-google-list.


----------



## Manelieht

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful outfit and bag, as usual, Fim!
> I love the way your bag always matches what you wear.
> Personally, that's something I find it difficult to do![emoji20][emoji20]



+1 I agree, the bag matches beautifully Fimpagebag! 



Fimpagebag said:


> And now, to try and catch up with all my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders....
> 
> Ludmilla, I'm so glad you're feeling better.
> 
> Murphy47, as one "bag junkie" to another...rock on!
> 
> Mariapia, my DH is the same. The solution of course is obvious. I tell him he needs to buy me more bags!  :lolots:
> 
> Manelieht, your mod pics are as beautifully composed as your outfits and bags. You achieve such balance without any hint of artifice. Simply gorgeous.



Thank you so much


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just home from work after yet another long day. One of our techs left for another job and the rest of us are picking up extra hours until we hire her replacement.
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that the inevitable errands to run, and I'm more than happy with my "bag of choice" today. Whatever else can be said about my Franco Sarto Marisa Crossbody, it was one less burden on my shoulders today!   :giggles:




Hope work slows down for you, Fim. It's exhausting to work for two. [emoji253]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fim, forgot to add: Awesome outfit as always. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning fellow islanders!
Dim, I hope you're hanging in there!
After a brief flirtation with spring las weekend, it is back to cold, damp and gloomy here. 
Anyone hit the big Macy's sale yet? Scored a few new tops yesterday for cheaper than GW so it was a good day!
Anyone start a new workout to be ready for swimsuit season? 
I keep meaning to, but maybe I'll just buy a bigger suit?.....lol


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry Fim. Spell correct had been the bane of my existence since the last update.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry Fim. Spell correct had been the bane of my existence since the last update.




No worries, Murphy47! I got a good chuckle out of it but knew spell check (also the bane of my existence) was responsible!:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Thumbs' Down" Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island.  Where I live we have a saying when it comes to loyalty.  *"Dance with the one who brung you"*.  

Evidently Chanel does not ascribe to this homespun philosophy. While prices of three of their most sought after bags will decrease in China, these self same bags will cost more in Europe. Which (to my mind) is a travesty.   :censor:

Especially as it pertains to *France.* The nation that did not turn it's back on Coco Chanel post WWII will not experience the same generosity from the design empire that bears her name. In all the world the *one* place where Chanel should be attainable is France.

Despicable.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> No worries, Murphy47! I got a good chuckle out of it but knew spell check (also the bane of my existence) was responsible!:lolots:




I have read some ROTFL ones lately involving the word "peanuts". 
Don't know what is up with spell check. 
Lots of people will be "unfriended" if they don't get a grip on it[emoji12]
Have a great day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have read some ROTFL ones lately involving the word "peanuts".
> Don't know what is up with spell check.
> Lots of people will be "unfriended" if they don't get a grip on it[emoji12]
> Have a great day!




Hehehe. Imagine the spell check on a German phone writing in English. Would be fun for you to read all those "corrections". [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Thumbs' Down" Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island.  Where I live we have a saying when it comes to loyalty.  *"Dance with the one who brung you"*.
> 
> Evidently Chanel does not ascribe to this homespun philosophy. While prices of three of their most sought after bags will decrease in China, these self same bags will cost more in Europe. Which (to my mind) is a travesty.   :censor:
> 
> Especially as it pertains to *France.* The nation that did not turn it's back on Coco Chanel post WWII will not experience the same generosity from the design empire that bears her name. In all the world the *one* place where Chanel should be attainable is France.
> 
> Despicable.




The whole Chanel prices are getting a travesty. In the end what are you paying for? The bags don't have gold handles, there is no fairy dust on them, they are not made of unicorn leather and they are not sewed together by Karl himself. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

The one that made me laugh this morning was "The return of honey roasted penis on SW Airlines". 
Still chuckling.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The one that made me laugh this morning was "The return of honey roasted penis on SW Airlines".
> Still chuckling.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> The one that made me laugh this morning was "The return of honey roasted penis on SW Airlines".
> Still chuckling.




OMG!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The whole Chanel prices are getting a travesty. In the end what are you paying for? *The bags don't have gold handles, there is no fairy dust on them, they are not made of unicorn leather and they are not sewed together by Karl himself.* [emoji4]



Well said, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

My oldest came home from the Disney marathon with actual pixie dust. I tried sprinkling it over a VB.
NOTHING. 
Maybe I need to find a unicorn?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My oldest came home from the Disney marathon with actual pixie dust. I tried sprinkling it over a VB.
> NOTHING.
> Maybe I need to find a unicorn?




You crack me up today. [emoji23]


----------



## chessmont

Manelieht said:


> I had problems with arthritis and knitting last year and then found out it was related to a parasite called "Yersinia". No problems since I got it treated...really odd. All my back and body aches also disappeared.
> I switched to knitting with the combined method/ Russian knitting technique too and I find it puts much less strain on my hands and wrists.



Oh my, Yersinia pestis is Plague!  Is that the one you had?  I am glad you are cured and feeling better!


----------



## Manelieht

chessmont said:


> Oh my, Yersinia pestis is Plague!  Is that the one you had?  I am glad you are cured and feeling better!



No, I had the one that affects the digestive tract (enterecolitia) but instead of it being a temporary thing with fever and diarrhea the parasite lived in my body for two years and gradually affected my health and digestion. I'm surprised no doctor found it sooner given all the complaints I had. :/


----------



## chessmont

Manelieht said:


> No, I had the one that affects the digestive tract (enterecolitia) but instead of it being a temporary thing with fever and diarrhea the parasite lived in my body for two years and gradually affected my health and digestion. I'm surprised no doctor found it sooner given all the complaints I had. :/



Oh how awful- 2 years!  So glad you are cured.


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> No, I had the one that affects the digestive tract (enterecolitia) but instead of it being a temporary thing with fever and diarrhea the parasite lived in my body for two years and gradually affected my health and digestion. I'm surprised no doctor found it sooner given all the complaints I had. :/




This sounds really awful. [emoji15] I'm glad that you are healthy again.


----------



## Manelieht

Btw. does anyone like Fossil bags? Most of my bags are Fossil. I was always a fan of their vintage appeal and leather. Though not all new bags are fantastic, some are a bit boring nowaydays.
This one however has to be the most practical satchel ever. So versatile, so many pockets and great detail and thick, supple leather with a very slight glaze or antique look. It is my most worn bag. The model is from 2009 and called "Sasha Satchel".


----------



## Murphy47

Love Fossil! 
Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning fellow islanders!
> Dim, I hope you're hanging in there!
> After a brief flirtation with spring las weekend, it is back to cold, damp and gloomy here.
> Anyone hit the big Macy's sale yet? Scored a few new tops yesterday for cheaper than GW so it was a good day!
> Anyone start a new workout to be ready for swimsuit season?
> I keep meaning to, but maybe I'll just buy a bigger suit?.....lol




No work out for me either, Murphy! Summer seems so far away!
As for Macy's sale....no Macy's in my country!
We have the Galeries Lafayette 3 J ( 3 jours...but it lasts one week) but I still haven't bought anything....
I don't even recognize myself![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Manelieht said:


> Btw. does anyone like Fossil bags? Most of my bags are Fossil. I was always a fan of their vintage appeal and leather. Though not all new bags are fantastic, some are a bit boring nowaydays.
> 
> This one however has to be the most practical satchel ever. So versatile, so many pockets and great detail and thick, supple leather with a very slight glaze or antique look. It is my most worn bag. The model is from 2009 and called "Sasha Satchel".




What a gorgeous bag, Manelieht!
A friend of mine has a Fossil and It's wonderful.
The brand is very confidential where I live but I have seen their bags abroad and they look very well made![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Thumbs' Down" Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island.  Where I live we have a saying when it comes to loyalty.  *"Dance with the one who brung you"*.
> 
> Evidently Chanel does not ascribe to this homespun philosophy. While prices of three of their most sought after bags will decrease in China, these self same bags will cost more in Europe. Which (to my mind) is a travesty.   :censor:
> 
> Especially as it pertains to *France.* The nation that did not turn it's back on Coco Chanel post WWII will not experience the same generosity from the design empire that bears her name. In all the world the *one* place where Chanel should be attainable is France.
> 
> Despicable.




Nothing surprises any more, Fim. But from what I know, most Chanel customers in France..... are..... not French. 60 million tourists visit France every year .... Chanel can increase their prices here, their bags will probably be cheaper than in the US or China. Especially with the Euro going down every day!
As for Chanel prices..... no comment!
Two years ago a French TV programme was so devastating for the brand that on the following day.... lots of French ladies said they had stopped dreaming about a 2.55!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Nothing surprises any more, Fim. But from what I know, most Chanel customers in France..... are..... not French. 60 million tourists visit France every year .... Chanel can increase their prices here, their bags will probably be cheaper than in the US or China. Especially with the Euro going down every day!
> As for Chanel prices..... no comment!
> Two years ago a French TV programme was so devastating for the brand that on the following day.... lots of French ladies said they had stopped dreaming about a 2.55!



I only wish American TV was as informative, Mariapia. But it probably makes sense as  the vast majority of American women don't spend thousands of dollars for a premier designer bag. Which is possibly why brands like Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Longchamp, and Dooney are so popular.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I only wish American TV was as informative, Mariapia. But it probably makes sense as  the vast majority of American women don't spend thousands of dollars for a premier designer bag. Which is possibly why brands like Ralph Lauren, Michael Kors, Longchamp, and Dooney are so popular.




Same here, Fim! Very few French ladies can afford high end brands. 
And most of them buy their bags on sale. 
Longchamp is very popular here, especially the nylon Le Pliage line.
Every lady has one in their closet.
Michael Kors is very expensive for us, around 320. 
Most bags I see on the street don't exceed 50.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! Very few French ladies can afford high end brands.
> And most of them buy their bags on sale.
> Longchamp is very popular here, especially the nylon Le Pliage line.
> Every lady has one in their closet.
> Michael Kors is very expensive for us, around 320.
> Most bags I see on the street don't exceed 50.



I would say the same where I live, Mariapia. I myself either buy preowned or "refugees" from the clearance rack. I firmly believe that *quality* and not brand dictate whatever bag I buy. Of course it helps that I'm inured to celebrity sightings or the latest trends. As you and I have often observed, there's nothing new that we haven't seen before.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I would say the same where I live, Mariapia. I myself either buy preowned or "refugees" from the clearance rack. I firmly believe that *quality* and not brand dictate whatever bag I buy. Of course it helps that I'm inured to celebrity sightings or the latest trends. As you and I have often observed, there's nothing new that we haven't seen before.




What I have noticed, Fim, is that brands don't have the same appeal as before.
I mean they used to "innovate", today most of them make, more or less, the same types of bags , the customer doesn't need to invest a lot of money to buy a classic or trendy bag. As you perfectly put it, there is nothing new that we haven't seen before.


----------



## Manelieht

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! Very few French ladies can afford high end brands.
> And most of them buy their bags on sale.
> Longchamp is very popular here, especially the nylon Le Pliage line.
> Every lady has one in their closet.
> Michael Kors is very expensive for us, around 320.
> Most bags I see on the street don't exceed 50.



Longchamp is popular here also. And Michael Kors starts around 160 Eur and it one of the most worn brands. Lots of LV's here also.

I do see the occasional Chanel.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What I have noticed, Fim, is that brands don't have the same appeal as before.
> I mean they used to "innovate", today most of them make, more or less, the same types of bags , the customer doesn't need to invest a lot of money to buy a classic or trendy bag. As you perfectly put it, there is nothing new that we haven't seen before.




That is so true ladies!
It's easy to pass on a trend if you've seen/worn it before!
For awhile last year, when I turned 50, I went through a phase of buying all the things I couldn't afford when I was younger. It was fun, but I am over it now. 
Back to classics that are appropriate to my age and figure.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That is so true ladies!
> It's easy to pass on a trend if you've seen/worn it before!
> For awhile last year, when I turned 50, I went through a phase of buying all the things I couldn't afford when I was younger. It was fun, but I am over it now.
> Back to classics that are appropriate to my age and figure.



I know what you mean, Murphy47. Been there, done that. With the benefit of age I know what I like and what works best for me. I'm only influenced by what I see in the mirror and if I like what I see.

Works for me....


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> The whole Chanel prices are getting a travesty. In the end what are you paying for? The bags don't have gold handles, there is no fairy dust on them, they are not made of unicorn leather and they are not sewed together by Karl himself. [emoji4]



Exactly. I don't get it. I love the 2.55 reissue--it's gorgeous. But those prices are obscene.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Nothing surprises any more, Fim. But from what I know, most Chanel customers in France..... are..... not French. 60 million tourists visit France every year .... Chanel can increase their prices here, their bags will probably be cheaper than in the US or China. Especially with the Euro going down every day!
> As for Chanel prices..... no comment!
> Two years ago a French TV programme was so devastating for the brand that on the following day.... lots of French ladies said they had stopped dreaming about a 2.55!



Wow! It must have been a really hard hitting TV program.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Wow! It must have been a really hard hitting TV program.




Wasn't there a thread here about "skunk" leather in some high end brands? 
I'll stick with my usual brands, thanks.


----------



## Murphy47

It feels like it's been a quiet and gloomy week here on the island. 
I think to cheer Fim and ourselves up tomorrow should be Feel Fabulous Friday. 
All islanders should take 15 minutes and do something just for THEMSELVES. 
Meditate, read a frivolous magazine, savor your morning coffee/tea/soda instead of gulping it down. 
Anything that gives us a few minutes of calm and reminds us how fabulous we are. How lucky to have such friends as we do here on the island. 
Enjoy the day ladies!!!!


----------



## Belle__

Yesterday I stumbled over a steal on my country's used-page, a bit like ebay, but not. 

Anyways, this beauty became mine for under half the price. Never used, still with tags on. It's the norwegian brand Cala & Jade which is medium priced I think. Maybe you have seen their staple bag Gumma (with the oh so genius changeable inner bag)?

Cala & Jade Batu S (which is quite big even if it's in size S) Metallic Green. The last photo is just to illustrate its size.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It feels like it's been a quiet and gloomy week here on the island.
> I think to cheer Fim and ourselves up tomorrow should be Feel Fabulous Friday.
> All islanders should take 15 minutes and do something just for THEMSELVES.
> Meditate, read a frivolous magazine, savor your morning coffee/tea/soda instead of gulping it down.
> Anything that gives us a few minutes of calm and reminds us how fabulous we are. How lucky to have such friends as we do here on the island.
> Enjoy the day ladies!!!!




That is such a great idea, Murpy. [emoji4]

I'm at home today and there are some frivolous magazines that wait for me. [emoji1]

So to all islanders: have a Feel Fabulous Friday! [emoji146]


----------



## Ludmilla

Belle__ said:


> Yesterday I stumbled over a steal on my country's used-page, a bit like ebay, but not.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, this beauty became mine for under half the price. Never used, still with tags on. It's the norwegian brand Cala & Jade which is medium priced I think. Maybe you have seen their staple bag Gumma (with the oh so genius changeable inner bag)?
> 
> 
> 
> Cala & Jade Batu S (which is quite big even if it's in size S) Metallic Green. The last photo is just to illustrate its size.




Great find, Belle! Enjoy. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wasn't there a thread here about "skunk" leather in some high end brands?
> I'll stick with my usual brands, thanks.




Yes, Murphy! Hermès forum...."odd leather smell"[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
The ladies who got what they called a skunk ..went through hard times. 
First having to go back to the H store and ask for a replacement, then waiting for months to receive the new bag.. A pure nightmare for them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Great find, Belle! Enjoy. [emoji4]




+1![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It feels like it's been a quiet and gloomy week here on the island.
> I think to cheer Fim and ourselves up tomorrow should be Feel Fabulous Friday.
> All islanders should take 15 minutes and do something just for THEMSELVES.
> Meditate, read a frivolous magazine, savor your morning coffee/tea/soda instead of gulping it down.
> Anything that gives us a few minutes of calm and reminds us how fabulous we are. How lucky to have such friends as we do here on the island.
> Enjoy the day ladies!!!!




A frivolous magazine it will be, Murphy, then an espresso at an outdoor café with a glimpse at the eclipse. [emoji3]
I bought special glasses yesterday but the weather is cloudy and I don't know If I will be able to see anything![emoji15][emoji15]
Happy Feel Fabulous Day to everyone![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That is such a great idea, Murpy. [emoji4]
> 
> I'm at home today and there are some frivolous magazines that wait for me. [emoji1]
> 
> So to all islanders: have a Feel Fabulous Friday! [emoji146]




Have a good rest, Ludmilla!
Magazines will be perfect![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Wow! It must have been a really hard hitting TV program.




It was, misskris! 
I wrote something about the programme on TPF and there were lots of questions and reactions![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Manelieht

Belle__ said:


> Yesterday I stumbled over a steal on my country's used-page, a bit like ebay, but not.
> 
> Anyways, this beauty became mine for under half the price. Never used, still with tags on. It's the norwegian brand Cala & Jade which is medium priced I think. Maybe you have seen their staple bag Gumma (with the oh so genius changeable inner bag)?
> 
> Cala & Jade Batu S (which is quite big even if it's in size S) Metallic Green. The last photo is just to illustrate its size.



Very pretty!! I always browse used bags. The prices are so low for some brands currently. Some Fossil, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Picard or Joop bags really sell for 1/4 of the price.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Belle__ said:


> Yesterday I stumbled over a steal on my country's used-page, a bit like ebay, but not.
> 
> Anyways, this beauty became mine for under half the price. Never used, still with tags on. It's the norwegian brand Cala & Jade which is medium priced I think. Maybe you have seen their staple bag Gumma (with the oh so genius changeable inner bag)?
> 
> Cala & Jade Batu S (which is quite big even if it's in size S) Metallic Green. The last photo is just to illustrate its size.



Great choice, Belle! Love the color and the look. Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It feels like it's been a quiet and gloomy week here on the islan
> I think to cheer Fim and ourselves up tomorrow should be * Feel Fabulous Friday. *
> All islanders should take 15 minutes and do something just for THEMSELVES.
> Meditate, read a frivolous magazine, savor your morning coffee/tea/soda instead of gulping it down.
> Anything that gives us a few minutes of calm and reminds us how fabulous we are. How lucky to have such friends as we do here on the island.
> Enjoy the day ladies!!!!



Great idea, Murphy! My fabulous will be deciding which of my bags (I've squirreled away for Spring) I'll wear today.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> That is such a great idea, Murpy. [emoji4]
> 
> I'm at home today and there are some frivolous magazines that wait for me. [emoji1]
> 
> So to all islanders: have a Feel Fabulous Friday! [emoji146]




Enjoy your day at home! I won't say day off because if your anything like me, a day at home is MORE work than well, work [emoji13]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> A frivolous magazine it will be, Murphy, then an espresso at an outdoor café with a glimpse at the eclipse. [emoji3]
> I bought special glasses yesterday but the weather is cloudy and I don't know If I will be able to see anything![emoji15][emoji15]
> Happy Feel Fabulous Day to everyone![emoji7]




I hope the weather clears up. An eclipse is just so COOL.


----------



## Belle__

Manelieht said:


> Very pretty!! I always browse used bags. The prices are so low for some brands currently. Some Fossil, Marc by Marc Jacobs, Picard or Joop bags really sell for 1/4 of the price.





Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Belle! Love the color and the look. Well done!




Thanks guys! I'm really happy with it, can't wait to wear it. 

I love finding pre-owned treasures.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Murphy! Hermès forum...."odd leather smell"[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> The ladies who got what they called a skunk ..went through hard times.
> First having to go back to the H store and ask for a replacement, then waiting for months to receive the new bag.. A pure nightmare for them.




Just out of curiosity I searched "odd leather smell". 
That thread started Christmas of 13 and last post was LAST WEEK. Can you believe it!?!
2years and four months seems like and awfully long time to be dealing with this problem. Probably just as well H is not in my price range coz I would be spitting mad. Those poor ladies. 
Maybe we should search harder for that unicorn leather [emoji12]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Great idea, Murphy! My fabulous will be deciding which of my bags (I've squirreled away for Spring) I'll wear today.



And the winner is....

My Dooney Wilson satchel. I wore it this morning running errands and it got its share of compliments. The shoulder strap from one of my other Dooneys was an almost perfect match for my preowned Wilson's missing shoulder strap. Mod pic to follow...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> And the winner is....
> 
> My Dooney Wilson satchel. I wore it this morning running errands and it got its share of compliments. The shoulder strap from one of my other Dooneys was an almost perfect match for my preowned Wilson's missing shoulder strap. Mod pic to follow.



As promised....

(Sorry for the indoor shot...it's so overcast outdoors I couldn't take a decent pic)


----------



## Murphy47

Great bag! Great outfit for the end of winter!


----------



## Ludmilla

Love this bag and your outfit, Fim. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Just out of curiosity I searched "odd leather smell".
> That thread started Christmas of 13 and last post was LAST WEEK. Can you believe it!?!
> 2years and four months seems like and awfully long time to be dealing with this problem. Probably just as well H is not in my price range coz I would be spitting mad. Those poor ladies.
> Maybe we should search harder for that unicorn leather [emoji12]




Well, we don't know the smell of unicorn leather. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Great bag! Great outfit for the end of winter!



Thank you, Murphy. The weather forecast doesn't bode well for packing away any of my heavy sweaters just yet. But I'lol be bringing out more of my warmer weather bags regardless!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag and your outfit, Fim. [emoji4]



Thank you, Ludmilla. I was pleasantly surprised how lightweight my Wilson was to wear. The coated canvas of the body of the bag lightened the load considerably.

Definitely a keeper!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Murphy. The weather forecast doesn't bode well for packing away any of my heavy sweaters just yet. But I'lol be bringing out more of my warmer weather bags regardless!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Of course It's a keeper, Fim! You got yourself a beautiful bag and the strap is perfect! It looks perfect on you!
I love canvas and leather bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Just out of curiosity I searched "odd leather smell".
> That thread started Christmas of 13 and last post was LAST WEEK. Can you believe it!?!
> 2years and four months seems like and awfully long time to be dealing with this problem. Probably just as well H is not in my price range coz I would be spitting mad. Those poor ladies.
> Maybe we should search harder for that unicorn leather [emoji12]




What surprised me the most, Murphy, is the patience of these ladies.
They remained pretty cool, personally I would have gone crazy and sworn the love story with the brand was over.
Some of them even had 3 skunks ! 
Terrible!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, we don't know the smell of unicorn leather. [emoji6]




Good point. Probably needs several sprinkles of pixie dust. [emoji14]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What surprised me the most, Murphy, is the patience of these ladies.
> They remained pretty cool, personally I would have gone crazy and sworn the love story with the brand was over.
> Some of them even had 3 skunks !
> Terrible!




Boggles the mind. 
Given the cost, patience was probably the only option as I don't think you can return them. 
I used to think that H would be the ultimate in exquisite workmanship and materials. 
Glad I am over THAT fantasy.


----------



## misskris03

Belle__ said:


> Yesterday I stumbled over a steal on my country's used-page, a bit like ebay, but not.
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, this beauty became mine for under half the price. Never used, still with tags on. It's the norwegian brand Cala & Jade which is medium priced I think. Maybe you have seen their staple bag Gumma (with the oh so genius changeable inner bag)?
> 
> 
> 
> Cala & Jade Batu S (which is quite big even if it's in size S) Metallic Green. The last photo is just to illustrate its size.




Wonderful green color. Well done!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Boggles the mind.
> Given the cost, patience was probably the only option as I don't think you can return them.
> I used to think that H would be the ultimate in exquisite workmanship and materials.
> Glad I am over THAT fantasy.




Me too. Those skunky bags cost nearly what my car did. That was an epic fail.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Me too. Those skunky bags cost nearly what my car did. That was an epic fail.




I had a run of bad luck with stinky Coach a few years ago. And those were clearance bags. Can't imagine the feeling when you go top end and well, STINK. 
Gives new meaning to the word "exotic" leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Me too. Those skunky bags cost nearly what my car did. That was an epic fail.



Those bags cost *more* than *both* my current vehicles together! I can't imagine spending that kind of money on a single bag. 





Murphy47 said:


> I had a run of bad luck with stinky Coach a few years ago. And those were clearance bags. Can't imagine the feeling when you go top end and well, STINK.
> Gives new meaning to the word "exotic" leather.



^^.  :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Those bags cost *more* than *both* my current vehicles together! I can't imagine spending that kind of money on a single bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^^.  :lolots:




I don't have a car, Fim....[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don't have a car, Fim....[emoji8][emoji8]



But you have your beautiful Jeanne, Mariapia.      

Not unlike a vehicle, you chose carefully, planned wisely, and patiently saved until you had the necessary funds. 

The only real difference between what I drive and Jeanne is that Jeanne retains or even increases in value while what I drive steadily depreciates.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Fashion Sense Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Sorting through my closet and unearthing my warmer weather clothes I realized (once again) how much my bags influence my (for want of a better term) "fashion sense."

As with my bags, I'm fond of clean lines, function, and a minimum of fuss. Tee shirts, jeans, a few skirts, and the occasional silk blouse constitutes most of my Spring/Summer wardrobe. 

And because of that, never do I rely more on my bags to complete my look. Whether it's a pop of color, the lure of leather, or a quintessential silhouette, my bags give me the freedom to "grab and go" and take on the world.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> But you have your beautiful Jeanne, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> Not unlike a vehicle, you chose carefully, planned wisely, and patiently saved until you had the necessary funds.
> 
> 
> 
> The only real difference between what I drive and Jeanne is that Jeanne retains or even increases in value while what I drive steadily depreciates.




That's what I meant with the wink, Fim![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
I don't need a car, in fact. I used to when I worked in Paris area, now that I am in the South of France, I walk, take the train or the bus and I save quite a lot of money. No more gas, no more insurance, no more repairs.[emoji106][emoji106]
I didn't like driving either. Motorways were a real nightmare as I was scared of big lorries and crazy Parisian drivers..[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
Sometimes I wish I had one of those cute Fiat 500 or Austin Mini....[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Fashion Sense Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Sorting through my closet and unearthing my warmer weather clothes I realized (once again) how much my bags influence my (for want of a better term) "fashion sense."
> 
> 
> 
> As with my bags, I'm fond of clean lines, function, and a minimum of fuss. Tee shirts, jeans, a few skirts, and the occasional silk blouse constitutes most of my Spring/Summer wardrobe.
> 
> 
> 
> And because of that, never do I rely more on my bags to complete my look. Whether it's a pop of color, the lure of leather, or a quintessential silhouette, my bags give me the freedom to "grab and go" and take on the world.




Same here, Fim! I spend very little money on clothes .
I live in jeans and sneakers.
Today, I am wearing a thick coat. It's windy , rainy and cold.[emoji35]
My bilberry Le Pliage is perfect in this wonderful spring weather![emoji49]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That's what I meant with the wink, Fim![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> I don't need a car, in fact. I used to when I worked in Paris area, now that I am in the South of France, I walk, take the train or the bus and I save quite a lot of money. No more gas, no more insurance, no more repairs.[emoji106][emoji106]
> I didn't like driving either. Motorways were a real nightmare as I was scared of big lorries and crazy Parisian drivers..[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> Sometimes I wish I had one of those cute Fiat 500 or Austin Mini....[emoji7][emoji7]



I know what you mean about motorways, Mariapia. In the US we refer to them as "expressways" and I avoid them like the plague.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! I spend very little money on clothes .
> I live in jeans and sneakers.
> Today, I am wearing a thick coat. It's windy , rainy and cold.[emoji35]
> My bilberry Le Pliage is perfect in this wonderful spring weather![emoji49]



The weather is the same here, Mariapia. (It never fails. As soon as I bring out my lighterweight clothing the weather goes pffttt!)

Which is why my Jeanne Pierre sweaters are always at the ready. It'll be June before I even consider tucking them away.

I also neglected to mention my DH's contributions to my wardrobe. He's made it a practice over the years to insure that I have enough plaid shirts to see me through all four seasons!

:giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

Hubbies plaid shirts are the best. Old ones are so soft and comfy. 
It's SO not fair how men's clothes are more comfortable than woman's. And usually better made too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbies plaid shirts are the best. Old ones are so soft and comfy.
> It's SO not fair how men's clothes are more comfortable than woman's. And usually better made too.



Happily, my DH buys me my own plaid shirts. Which is a good thing. Not only would his shirts reach my knees, they trail sawdust and have all sorts of fascinating "bits" in their pockets!


----------



## Murphy47

Do any of those bits come in denominations of tens and twenties? Lol


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> But you have your beautiful Jeanne, Mariapia.
> 
> Not unlike a vehicle, you chose carefully, planned wisely, and patiently saved until you had the necessary funds.
> 
> The only real difference between what I drive and Jeanne is that Jeanne retains or even increases in value while what I drive steadily depreciates.



Good point!! Honestly, I'd much rather have a (non-stinky) Birkin or Kelly & my little Honda than a car that costs 15K more than my car.

On my budget, though, I end up choosing a used coach bag and a little honda versus going out to dinner a few times and a little honda.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Do any of those bits come in denominations of tens and twenties? Lol



I should live so long!  :lolots:


----------



## misskris03

I just got a new bag this week & wanted to share with my fellow islanders. It's a Kate spade Gold Coast bag & I got it for 75.00 from the fashion project website. It's in mint condition & 1/2 of the $ went to help victims of domestic violence (the fashion project takes donations of designer & other nice items & you pick the charity your items fund when they sell). 

I don't love the shiny coating over the leather but I love the size & the chains & the quilting.

This is the closest I'm going to get to Chanel, I suspect


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03- gorgeous bag! In my experience the shiny wears off pretty fast(which is a bummer coz I LIKED shiny). 
Great price and helping others to boot! Awesome find!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I should live so long!  :lolots:




Cobwebs in there? Lol. 
I try not to give my hubbie too much cash as it flows right back out of his wallet like a sailor or shore leave.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I just got a new bag this week & wanted to share with my fellow islanders. It's a Kate spade Gold Coast bag & I got it for 75.00 from the fashion project website. It's in mint condition & 1/2 of the $ went to help victims of domestic violence (the fashion project takes donations of designer & other nice items & you pick the charity your items fund when they sell).
> 
> I don't love the shiny coating over the leather but I love the size & the chains & the quilting.
> 
> This is the closest I'm going to get to Chanel, I suspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935398



Gorgeous bag, Misskris.   

The finish looks more like luster than shine. Far better to buy a gorgeous quilted bag whose proceeds go to a worthwhile charity rather than line the pockets of the already wealthy.

Well done!


----------



## Ludmilla

Just popping in quickly...

Mariapia, I'm afraid of driving cars, too. [emoji4]

Fim, what's inside your DH's pockets? Mice? [emoji12]

Misskris, your new bag is very beautiful! And I like the idea of donation at the same time. That is really cool. [emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just popping in quickly.....
> 
> *Fim, what's inside your DH's pockets? Mice? [emoji12]*



More like loose screws....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just popping in quickly...
> 
> Mariapia, I'm afraid of driving cars, too. [emoji4]
> 
> Fim, what's inside your DH's pockets? Mice? [emoji12]
> 
> Misskris, your new bag is very beautiful! And I like the idea of donation at the same time. That is really cool. [emoji7]




How are you, Ludmilla?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> More like loose screws....




I knew it, I knew it, Fim![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I just got a new bag this week & wanted to share with my fellow islanders. It's a Kate spade Gold Coast bag & I got it for 75.00 from the fashion project website. It's in mint condition & 1/2 of the $ went to help victims of domestic violence (the fashion project takes donations of designer & other nice items & you pick the charity your items fund when they sell).
> 
> I don't love the shiny coating over the leather but I love the size & the chains & the quilting.
> 
> This is the closest I'm going to get to Chanel, I suspect
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2935398




Congrats on your gorgeous find, misskris! It's absolutely gorgeous!
And as our fellow Islanders said, buying it from the Fashion Project site means so much about you![emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Just popping in quickly...
> 
> Mariapia, I'm afraid of driving cars, too. [emoji4]
> 
> Fim, what's inside your DH's pockets? Mice? [emoji12]
> 
> Misskris, your new bag is very beautiful! And I like the idea of donation at the same time. That is really cool. [emoji7]




When I was  teen, my dad used to leave his boots on a mat in the garage. 
The cat lived in the garage. 
One morning my dad couldn't get his foot into the boot. Turned it upside down and out fell a dead mouse. Luckily the cat was faster than he was. lol. 
After that he kept them in the basement. 
Guess kitty thought dad was a bad hunter[emoji14]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbies plaid shirts are the best. Old ones are so soft and comfy.
> It's SO not fair how men's clothes are more comfortable than woman's. And usually better made too.




And cheaper too, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

So true!


----------



## misskris03

Thanks so much for the bag love, guys. 

Ludmilla, I hope you're feeling better!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Function Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. As much as I love my big bags, I have to remind myself to keep them in perspective. If a bag is the size of a shopper or large tote, it should function as one. The biggest challenge for me is to forget what I paid for it and remember why I chose a bag that size. 

Which in turn forces me to remember why I own several crossbody bags that can also fit comfortably in one of my larger bags. 

Hmmm....no wonder I need (?) so many bags.

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> When I was  teen, my dad used to leave his boots on a mat in the garage.
> The cat lived in the garage.
> One morning my dad couldn't get his foot into the boot. Turned it upside down and out fell a dead mouse. Luckily the cat was faster than he was. lol.
> After that he kept them in the basement.
> Guess kitty thought dad was a bad hunter[emoji14]




You just have to love cats. [emoji75]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> How are you, Ludmilla?







misskris03 said:


> Thanks so much for the bag love, guys.
> 
> Ludmilla, I hope you're feeling better!




Aww, thank you for asking! [emoji4] I'm still feeling exhausted. But it's getting better I guess. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Function Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. As much as I love my big bags, I have to remind myself to keep them in perspective. If a bag is the size of a shopper or large tote, it should function as one. The biggest challenge for me is to forget what I paid for it and remember why I chose a bag that size.
> 
> 
> 
> Which in turn forces me to remember why I own several crossbody bags that can also fit comfortably in one of my larger bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....no wonder I need (?) so many bags.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




If it comes to function we all need only 3 bags. A large one for shopping or if you have to schlep a lot, a medium size for work/adventures and a small one for evening out/dressy occassions. 

But this would be a bit boring I guess. [emoji12]


----------



## Murphy47

While I can agree with the large one for shopping, and the small one for dressy, the Adventures category is where I see the most diverse needs. 
Especially if you have a lot of adventures. 
1. Ladies Day Out. This usually includes a nice lunch and stores without "mart" in their name. 
2. Girls lunch. Casual lunch usually with adult beverages that WILL get spilled. 
3. Kids/grandkids outings. There are always spills( and why are all kids drinks blue or purple these days?). Plus gum and used kleenexes. 
Destinations for these events are usually parks, zoos, gyms and pizza parlors. ALL a hazard for the bag aficionado. 
4. Church. My church is a dressy church. Ladies usually like to get gussied up and show off. Sometimes the evening bag will do in a pinch, but they will remember if they saw you with it at last nights potluck. 
4. Vacation. Always a case for a special bag. Dirt, spills, other people, moisture, sand, beverages. Plus the tons of travel documents and the amount of stuff the hubbie has you carry because the pockets in his new shorts aren't big enough. 
5. Just because you love it. This is a bag that makes you feel happy. Like you are cool (again). You smile when you carry it and maybe have a little strut because you feel like a rock star. 

If I have missed any categories, or my life doesn't include them so far, I would love to hear them!!! That's what makes the island such a fabulous place, the life stories.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> While I can agree with the large one for shopping, and the small one for dressy, the Adventures category is where I see the most diverse needs.
> Especially if you have a lot of adventures.
> 1. Ladies Day Out. This usually includes a nice lunch and stores without "mart" in their name.
> 2. Girls lunch. Casual lunch usually with adult beverages that WILL get spilled.
> 3. Kids/grandkids outings. There are always spills( and why are all kids drinks blue or purple these days?). Plus gum and used kleenexes.
> Destinations for these events are usually parks, zoos, gyms and pizza parlors. ALL a hazard for the bag aficionado.
> 4. Church. My church is a dressy church. Ladies usually like to get gussied up and show off. Sometimes the evening bag will do in a pinch, but they will remember if they saw you with it at last nights potluck.
> 4. Vacation. Always a case for a special bag. Dirt, spills, other people, moisture, sand, beverages. Plus the tons of travel documents and the amount of stuff the hubbie has you carry because the pockets in his new shorts aren't big enough.
> 5. Just because you love it. This is a bag that makes you feel happy. Like you are cool (again). You smile when you carry it and maybe have a little strut because you feel like a rock star.
> 
> If I have missed any categories, or my life doesn't include them so far, I would love to hear them!!! That's what makes the island such a fabulous place, the life stories.




[emoji1]

These are the reasons why I own about 10 medium size bags.

6) Cinema: you don't get a bottle of wine/chips/chocolate into the movies with a small evening bag.

7) Boring dates/adventures: You don't get a book in your small evening bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1]
> 
> These are the reasons why I own about 10 medium size bags.
> 
> 6) Cinema: you don't get a bottle of wine/chips/chocolate into the movies with a small evening bag.
> 
> 7) Boring dates/adventures: You don't get a book in your small evening bag.




I totally forgot those two!!! Though I will admit to putting "beverages" in a go cup with screw on top. You attract attention opening the wine bottle in the theatre. Lol


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> While I can agree with the large one for shopping, and the small one for dressy, the Adventures category is where I see the most diverse needs.
> Especially if you have a lot of adventures.
> 1. Ladies Day Out. This usually includes a nice lunch and stores without "mart" in their name.
> 2. Girls lunch. Casual lunch usually with adult beverages that WILL get spilled.
> 3. Kids/grandkids outings. There are always spills( and why are all kids drinks blue or purple these days?). Plus gum and used kleenexes.
> Destinations for these events are usually parks, zoos, gyms and pizza parlors. ALL a hazard for the bag aficionado.
> 4. Church. My church is a dressy church. Ladies usually like to get gussied up and show off. Sometimes the evening bag will do in a pinch, but they will remember if they saw you with it at last nights potluck.
> 4. Vacation. Always a case for a special bag. Dirt, spills, other people, moisture, sand, beverages. Plus the tons of travel documents and the amount of stuff the hubbie has you carry because the pockets in his new shorts aren't big enough.
> 5. Just because you love it. This is a bag that makes you feel happy. Like you are cool (again). You smile when you carry it and maybe have a little strut because you feel like a rock star.
> 
> If I have missed any categories, or my life doesn't include them so far, I would love to hear them!!! That's what makes the island such a fabulous place, the life stories.





Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1]
> 
> These are the reasons why I own about 10 medium size bags.
> 
> 6) Cinema: you don't get a bottle of wine/chips/chocolate into the movies with a small evening bag.
> 
> 7) Boring dates/adventures: You don't get a book in your small evening bag.




Great lists, ladies!  

With lives as diverse as Pinch Purse Islanders, we have a use for all the bags we own. 

And (if we don't) we can find one!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Great lists, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> With lives as diverse as Pinch Purse Islanders, we have a use for all the bags we own.
> 
> 
> 
> And (if we don't) we can find one!




Amen sister!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great lists, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> With lives as diverse as Pinch Purse Islanders, we have a use for all the bags we own.
> 
> 
> 
> And (if we don't) we can find one!




Yes, Fim and today my Nat&Nin will be perfect !
Imagine me pushing a huge shopping cart .... carrying a handheld bag![emoji15][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim and today my Nat&Nin will be perfect !
> Imagine me pushing a huge shopping cart .... carrying a handheld bag![emoji15][emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2937289




Great choice, Mariapia. I prefer a crossbody as well when I have a ton of grocery shopping.


----------



## Murphy47

Absolutely the way to go! I still see women with their bag in the cart just off in lalaland. I guess they are part of the "it never happens to me" group.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Absolutely the way to go! I still see women with their bag in the cart just off in lalaland. I guess they are part of the "it never happens to me" group.




One of my friends always puts her bag on the floor and off she goes trying on clothes. Can't go shopping with her - my nerves just don't allow it. Too stressfull for me as I'm constantly watching her bag. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of my friends always puts her bag on the floor and off she goes trying on clothes. Can't go shopping with her - my nerves just don't allow it. Too stressfull for me as I'm constantly watching her bag. [emoji1]




It happened to me, Ludmilla! Someone stole my wallet from my bag as I was trying on a jacket in a high end store. That happened a long time ago but I have been paranoid since![emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It happened to me, Ludmilla! Someone stole my wallet from my bag as I was trying on a jacket in a high end store. That happened a long time ago but I have been paranoid since![emoji49][emoji49]




That is terrible. I'm sorry that this happened to you. I absolutely understand why you are paranoid. I'm always watching my bags like a lunatic. Without such a bad experience. [emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

Thieves are opportunists. So we can only try not to give them the opportunity. It's so unfortunate that we have to be so wary of people at all times. 
What I find so odd, do you know where I've heard the most stories of theft: church. More ladies than you would believe have told me of having their purse rifles and money taken there than anywhere else. 
Just sad.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thieves are opportunists. So we can only try not to give them the opportunity. It's so unfortunate that we have to be so wary of people at all times.
> What I find so odd, do you know where I've heard the most stories of theft: church. More ladies than you would believe have told me of having their purse rifles and money taken there than anywhere else.
> Just sad.




I am not surprised, Murphy!Who would think a church goer could be a thief!
My uncle, a very naive and gentle person, was devastated when his umbrella disappeared while he was at church!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That is terrible. I'm sorry that this happened to you. I absolutely understand why you are paranoid. I'm always watching my bags like a lunatic. Without such a bad experience. [emoji17]




I had just withdrawn money from an ATM ... Maybe the person saw me and followed me into the store....


----------



## remainsilly

If shopping with man in my life, he holds out a finger as a bag hook: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT-h4HgXKbZSM1AY7Cd9bwP92Ak3z-9tC5_kHPOkz_hPDQTYSue
Offering to be guardian of the handbag. 
I find this hilarious, but so helpful.

I'm jealous of everyone's exciting "functional Sunday" adventures--mine fall into 2 categories:
1) WILL involve vomit, motor oil, or mud
2) WON'T involve the above, but best to bring a towel anyway
I need to add more with marts & lunches involved.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> If shopping with man in my life, he holds out a finger as a bag hook: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT-h4HgXKbZSM1AY7Cd9bwP92Ak3z-9tC5_kHPOkz_hPDQTYSue
> Offering to be guardian of the handbag.
> I find this hilarious, but so helpful.
> R
> I'm jealous of everyone's exciting "functional Sunday" adventures--mine fall into 2 categories:
> 1) WILL involve vomit, motor oil, or mud
> 2) WON'T involve the above, but best to bring a towel anyway
> I need to add more with marts & lunches involved.



You're not alone, Remainsilly. My adventures are not entirely unlike your own!

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Absolutely the way to go! I still see women with their bag in the cart just off in lalaland. I guess they are part of the "it never happens to me" group.



I know what you mean, Murphy. I've seen those same women blithely leave their purse in their cart while they go back to another aisle for something they forgot!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am not surprised, Murphy!Who would think a church goer could be a thief!
> My uncle, a very naive and gentle person, was devastated when his umbrella disappeared while he was at church!



Hopefully the thief will have his own pew in hell. How low can you get?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Murphy. I've seen those same women blithely leave their purse in their cart while they go back to another aisle for something they forgot!




I have seen it too, Fim! And more than once!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have seen it too, Fim! And more than once!



Crazy isn't it, Mariapia? I carry so much of "me" in my bag that I'm totally paranoid about  leaving it unguarded.  (I even keep my bag on my lap when I'm getting my hair cut.)

:giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> If shopping with man in my life, he holds out a finger as a bag hook: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT-h4HgXKbZSM1AY7Cd9bwP92Ak3z-9tC5_kHPOkz_hPDQTYSue
> 
> Offering to be guardian of the handbag.
> 
> I find this hilarious, but so helpful.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jealous of everyone's exciting "functional Sunday" adventures--mine fall into 2 categories:
> 
> 1) WILL involve vomit, motor oil, or mud
> 
> 2) WON'T involve the above, but best to bring a towel anyway
> 
> I need to add more with marts & lunches involved.




In my experience vomit, mud and motor oil are usually together in one adventure. Having 2 girls you would think these 3 would not be in my world much but you would be so wrong


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I had just withdrawn money from an ATM ... Maybe the person saw me and followed me into the store....




Ugh. That happened to a friend of mine in an airport in Germany just after she exchanged about 400 dollars. She too believed the person watched her exchange the cash and then pounced.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Murphy. I've seen those same women blithely leave their purse in their cart while they go back to another aisle for something they forgot!




During the crazy missoni for target madness a few years ago, I saw a woman leave her baby in the cart for several minutes while she rushed about grabbing the clothes off the racks!


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> During the crazy missoni for target madness a few years ago, I saw a woman leave her baby in the cart for several minutes while she rushed about grabbing the clothes off the racks!




That is wrong on so many levels.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> That is wrong on so many levels.




It was unbelievable.


----------



## Fimpagebag

From the *Poetry Corner* on Pinch Purse Island, with the sincerest apologies to *Edgar Allen Poe* and his devotees...

As I sit at my keyboard tapping, possibly "bag content" but wary...

comes a familiar pinging, to my email inbox bringing....

coupons, discounts, spectacular savings....

a cauldron of bag lust boiling and bubbling...

in my fevered mind reeling, a thought unbidden rising...

*why not just one more?*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> From the *Poetry Corner* on Pinch Purse Island, with the sincerest apologies to *Edgar Allen Poe* and his devotees...
> 
> 
> 
> As I sit at my keyboard tapping, possibly "bag content" but wary...
> 
> 
> 
> comes a familiar pinging, to my email inbox bringing....
> 
> 
> 
> coupons, discounts, spectacular savings....
> 
> 
> 
> a cauldron of bag lust boiling and bubbling...
> 
> 
> 
> in my fevered mind reeling, a thought unbidden rising...
> 
> 
> 
> *why not just one more?*




Tell me about it, Fim....
I just received a text message from Minelli .. [emoji15]
A special  sale is starting tomorrow.. 50% off....[emoji3]
I wonder If the bags on sale will be the ones that didn't sell in the precious sale period. 
I will go and have a look tomorrow....Just in case they have something in orange.. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

In the previous....Not precious... 
Funny how autocorrection works here![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Fim....
> I just received a text message from Minelli .. [emoji15]
> A special  sale is starting tomorrow.. 50% off....[emoji3]
> I wonder If the bags on sale will be the ones that didn't sell in the precious sale period.
> I will go and have a look tomorrow....Just in case they have something in orange.. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Keeping my fingers crossed, that you find your orange dream bag. And at a great price.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> If shopping with man in my life, he holds out a finger as a bag hook: http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT-h4HgXKbZSM1AY7Cd9bwP92Ak3z-9tC5_kHPOkz_hPDQTYSue
> Offering to be guardian of the handbag.
> I find this hilarious, but so helpful.
> 
> I'm jealous of everyone's exciting "functional Sunday" adventures--mine fall into 2 categories:
> 1) WILL involve vomit, motor oil, or mud
> 2) WON'T involve the above, but best to bring a towel anyway
> I need to add more with marts & lunches involved.



I love the guardian of the handbag finger. Is your handbag guardian watching your bags on your awesome adventures, too?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> From the *Poetry Corner* on Pinch Purse Island, with the sincerest apologies to *Edgar Allen Poe* and his devotees...
> 
> As I sit at my keyboard tapping, possibly "bag content" but wary...
> 
> comes a familiar pinging, to my email inbox bringing....
> 
> coupons, discounts, spectacular savings....
> 
> a cauldron of bag lust boiling and bubbling...
> 
> in my fevered mind reeling, a thought unbidden rising...
> 
> *why not just one more?*



Now is the winter of our discontent
Made glorious summer by bright coloured bags;
And all the clouds that lour'd upon our wardrobe
In the deep bosom of advertisement buried.

OK. It's bad, but all I could make up quickly. 
What are you looking at, Fim?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed, that you find your orange dream bag. And at a great price.




If I don't find it, Ludmilla, I will go on dreaming about it.....
And the more I think of bags, the more I believe that the hunt is far better than the find.....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
How are you today?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> If I don't find it, Ludmilla, I will go on dreaming about it.....
> And the more I think of bags, the more I believe that the hunt is far better than the find.....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> How are you today?



Feeling better, thank you, Mariapia.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> In the previous....Not precious...
> Funny how autocorrection works here![emoji15][emoji15]




Just don't type "peanuts". Lol


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Now is the winter of our discontent
> Made glorious summer by bright coloured bags;
> And all the clouds that lour'd upon our wardrobe
> In the deep bosom of advertisement buried.
> 
> OK. It's bad, but all I could make up quickly.
> What are you looking at, Fim?



Not bad at all, Ludmilla.   

In fact it speaks very well to my current frame of mind. The weather is once again "cold as a well diggers' *ss" (one of my father's sayings) and I am trying to bribe Spring with the thoughts of a new bag.    resents

We'll have to see how I fare after work....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Fim....
> I just received a text message from Minelli .. [emoji15]
> A special  sale is starting tomorrow.. 50% off....[emoji3]
> I wonder If the bags on sale will be the ones that didn't sell in the precious sale period.
> I will go and have a look tomorrow....Just in case they have something in orange.. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Truly there must be something in the air, Mariapia.  

 Or else it's a conspiracy of our respective favorites to dangle such discounts.  

Whatever the reason, never say "Nevermore!"


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Now is the winter of our discontent
> Made glorious summer by bright coloured bags;
> And all the clouds that lour'd upon our wardrobe
> In the deep bosom of advertisement buried.
> 
> OK. It's bad, but all I could make up quickly.
> What are you looking at, Fim?


Love this!

Glad you're feeling better. 

To answer--sadly, I must battle the more sticky adventures in life without a helpful, "guardian finger." 
But, the campomaggi bag's a valiant adventure side-kick, thus far.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Truly there must be something in the air, Mariapia.
> 
> Or else it's a conspiracy of our respective favorites to dangle such discounts.
> 
> Whatever the reason, never say "Nevermore!"




Something in the air.... You must be right, Fim! 
Don't worry....I know myself well enough, never more is not part of my vocabulary![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Something in the air.... You must be right, Fim!
> Don't worry....I know myself well enough, never more is not part of my vocabulary![emoji3][emoji3]



Nor mine, Mariapia. I found nothing to tempt me despite coupons, clearance racks, and discounts.

*However* I found this mint condition Big Buddha at my local thrift shop. As soon as I saw her I knew I'd found the perfect girlfriend for your Diesel.(a.k.a. "Grumpy")

(most definitely "a cheap date", I got her for $12)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Nor mine, Mariapia. I found nothing to tempt me despite coupons, clearance racks, and discounts.
> 
> 
> 
> *However* I found this mint condition Big Buddha at my local thrift shop. As soon as I saw her I knew I'd found the perfect girlfriend for your Diesel.(a.k.a. "Grumpy")
> 
> 
> 
> (most definitely "a cheap date", I got her for $12)




What a gorgeous bag, Fim! And what  a steal! You are right, it's Grumpy's perfect girl friend!  [emoji7][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a gorgeous bag, Fim! And what  a steal! You are right, it's Grumpy's perfect girl friend!  [emoji7][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you, Mariapia. It's a beautiful teal green and so squishy I immediately thought of Grumpy!  :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. It's a beautiful teal green and so squishy I immediately thought of Grumpy!  :lolots:




Great modeling pic, Fim! The Buddah bag really looks great on you! It looks in mint condition. The size is perfect too! 
A wonderful find! I suppose it's going out with you tomorrow morning... [emoji8]
And I am going to carry my Grumpy in honour of your new bag![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great modeling pic, Fim! The Buddah bag really looks great on you! It looks in mint condition. The size is perfect too!
> A wonderful find! I suppose it's going out with you tomorrow morning... [emoji8]
> And I am going to carry my Grumpy in honour of your new bag![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Awww, that's so sweet, Mariapia. But we have to come up with a name for my new bag so she and Grumpy can have a true "long distance" relationship.

:giggles:

(Edit: though the name of the bag is actually "Alexis" I think such a "big girl" needs a less refined name. We'll have to find out what Grumpy prefers)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Saw this, loved it, decided to share....have a great day all!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Love this!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better.
> 
> To answer--sadly, I must battle the more sticky adventures in life without a helpful, "guardian finger."
> But, the campomaggi bag's a valiant adventure side-kick, thus far.



A guardian finger would be great for adventures. 
But it's good to hear, that the Campomaggi bags works out so well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Awww, that's so sweet, Mariapia. But we have to come up with a name for my new bag so she and Grumpy can have a true "long distance" relationship.
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> (Edit: though the name of the bag is actually "Alexis" I think such a "big girl" needs a less refined name. We'll have to find out what Grumpy prefers)



Humpdy or Dumpdy would go nice with Grumpy. But those are not really nice names. And your new find is nice. Fim, you are the Queen of thrift store shopping!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Humpdy or Dumpdy would go nice with Grumpy. But those are not really nice names. And your new find is nice. Fim, you are the Queen of thrift store shopping!




I agree Ludmilla! Fim is incredible![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Awww, that's so sweet, Mariapia. But we have to come up with a name for my new bag so she and Grumpy can have a true "long distance" relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> (Edit: though the name of the bag is actually "Alexis" I think such a "big girl" needs a less refined name. We'll have to find out what Grumpy prefers)




Why not call your beautiful Big Buddha...Alexandra?
Such a classy name for a gorgeous lady, Fim![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Why not call your beautiful Big Buddha...Alexandra?
> Such a classy name for a gorgeous lady, Fim![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



And much nicer than Humpdy or Dumpdy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Why not call your beautiful Big Buddha...Alexandra?
> Such a classy name for a gorgeous lady, Fim![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]





Ludmilla said:


> And much nicer than Humpdy or Dumpdy.




Thank you, ladies, for your kind words and suggestions. 

Investigating further in to the antecedents of my new bag, I found the same style but with contrasting piping referred to as "Tuxedo."  

And that's when I had an idea. 

Why not call my Big (girl) Buddha "Tucks"?  It aptly describes her style. And I love the thought of "Grumpy & Tucks" as a couple.  

More importantly what does the big guy (Grumpy) think?

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Humpdy or Dumpdy would go nice with Grumpy. But those are not really nice names. And your new find is nice. Fim, you are the Queen of thrift store shopping!



The funny thing is, Ludmilla, that I was in the same shop Monday and this particular bag wasn't there. In fact, it had just been put out on the shelf when I dropped by yesterday. It never fails to surprise me how often serendipity and "thrifting" go hand in hand.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The funny thing is, Ludmilla, that I was in the same shop Monday and this particular bag wasn't there. In fact, it had just been put out on the shelf when I dropped by yesterday. It never fails to surprise me how often serendipity and "thrifting" go hand in hand.




A wink from the universe. It's all about the right moment. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> A wink from the universe. It's all about the right moment. [emoji6]



Goodness knows you're due for a bit of luck, Ludmilla. I'm glad you're feeling better and hope the universe remembers to give you a wink as well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Goodness knows you're due for a bit of luck, Ludmilla. I'm glad you're feeling better and hope the universe remembers to give you a wink as well!




The universe and I don't get along too well with each other... [emoji1] But yes, I'm feeling better and thank you so much for your well-wishes. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies, for your kind words and suggestions.
> 
> Investigating further in to the antecedents of my new bag, I found the same style but with contrasting piping referred to as "Tuxedo."
> 
> And that's when I had an idea.
> 
> Why not call my Big (girl) Buddha "Tucks"?  It aptly describes her style. And I love the thought of "Grumpy & Tucks" as a couple.
> 
> More importantly what does the big guy (Grumpy) think?
> 
> :lolots:




Grumpy is jumping up and down right now! He immediately told his siblings that he has a beautiful American girl friend whose name is Tucks, showed them a photo of her,  kissed the pic a hundred times and asked our florist to send her a bunch of red roses[emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The universe and I don't get along too well with each other... [emoji1] But yes, I'm feeling better and thank you so much for your well-wishes. [emoji4]




There are times when things are just not right, Ludmilla.
It's the same for everyone.
Never forget to be good to yourself !
And, like Fim, I am asking the universe to give you a big wink![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Grumpy is jumping up and down right now! He immediately told his siblings that he has a beautiful American girl friend whose name is Tucks, showed them a photo of her,  kissed the pic a hundred times and asked our florist to send her a bunch of red roses[emoji257][emoji257][emoji257][emoji257]!



Tucks is equally ecstatic, Mariapia. Of course *Minnie*  was convinced that the roses were for *her*.  

Fortunately, Tucks is so remarkably good natured (if a trifle risqué) that no regrettable incident occurred. She sends her heartiest kisses to her "bon homme" Grumpy.



(as you might have guessed, the fuchsia insert is from my VS fuchsia tote. Tucks wanted to primp for her new beau).  :giggles:


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Now is the winter of our discontent
> Made glorious summer by bright coloured bags;
> And all the clouds that lour'd upon our wardrobe
> In the deep bosom of advertisement buried.
> 
> OK. It's bad, but all I could make up quickly.
> What are you looking at, Fim?




Ha! Not bad at all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

In the US "March Madness" is all about college basketball. But on Pinch Purse Island *March Madness* is all about the bags we've bought and (sometimes even more importantly) the bags we *didn't* buy.  

Of the latter, the bag I didn't buy is one that always had me trying it on again and again before returning it back to it's shelf. I *could* afford it with some economizing. But the cold hard fact remains. 

It's just not me. It's a bag that would end up sitting in my closet, beautiful but unworn, the embodiment of buyer's remorse.  

So will that stop me from dropping by the shop where that selfsame bag resides? Of course it won't. Because *not buying* that particularly unnecessary and impractical bag reminds me why I love thrift shopping, staying within my budget, and appreciating what bags I have.


----------



## Mariapia

There is a bag that I wanted to get. One that I had seen in a duty free boutique.
I had tried it on in different colours, liked it very much though I found it a little too small ....The price deterred me from buying it....
A few months later, I went to a boutique to try it on again. I had saved to buy it ...Strangely enough I realized that it was not the size that bothered me, in fact it fit quite a lot, the price was higher than at the duty free, but I didn't like it any more....
Sometimes, I think I should go back, try it on again.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> There is a bag that I wanted to get. One that I had seen in a duty free boutique.
> I had tried it on in different colours, liked it very much though I found it a little too small ....The price deterred me from buying it....
> A few months later, I went to a boutique to try it on again. I had saved to buy it ...Strangely enough I realized that it was not the size that bothered me, in fact it fit quite a lot, the price was higher than at the duty free, but I didn't like it any more....
> Sometimes, I think I should go back, try it on again.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I understand completely, Mariapia. Sometimes a bag just tugs at us. We find reasons not to buy it, but.....

It's like an itch that can't be scratched!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Mariapia. Sometimes a bag just tugs at us. We find reasons not to buy it, but.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's like an itch that can't be scratched!




[emoji4]


----------



## misskris03

fimpagebag said:


> i understand completely, mariapia. Sometimes a bag just tugs at us. We find reasons not to buy it, but.....
> 
> 
> 
> It's like an itch that can't be scratched!




+2


----------



## Mariapia

To stop window shopping or browsing.... I have decided to go to the Longchamp boutique this morning and ask the owner to order the Jeremy Scott cartoon Le Pliage for me when it is released in France....
It will help me calm down now.....or will it?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> To stop window shopping or browsing.... I have decided to go to the Longchamp boutique this morning and ask the owner to order the Jeremy Scott cartoon Le Pliage for me when it is released in France....
> It will help me calm down now.....or will it?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Which one do you plan to get? 
Hmmmm. I'm still thinking about the Cage Aux Oiseaux. I like this one very much. 

I haven't shared the bag I didn't buy and that haunts me still: It's the Marc Jacobs Natasha Petal to the Metal. The one with the two golden birds. Saw this bag on the tube in the next big city. Didn't know the brand and so I started to google. Found Alexa instead. 
But now and then I'm on the lookout for the Natasha with the two golden birds at the evil bay.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> To stop window shopping or browsing.... I have decided to go to the Longchamp boutique this morning and ask the owner to order the Jeremy Scott cartoon Le Pliage for me when it is released in France....
> It will help me calm down now.....or will it?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Only if it's a bag you truly want, Mariapia. Otherwise it's just a "placeholder" until a bag that you absolutely  comes your way.

(Been there, done that more times than I care to count)

:shame:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Which one do you plan to get?
> Hmmmm. I'm still thinking about the Cage Aux Oiseaux. I like this one very much.
> 
> I haven't shared the bag I didn't buy and that haunts me still: It's the Marc Jacobs Natasha Petal to the Metal. The one with the two golden birds. Saw this bag on the tube in the next big city. Didn't know the brand and so I started to google. Found Alexa instead.
> But now and then I'm on the lookout for the Natasha with the two golden birds at the evil bay.


Isn't that always the way, Ludmilla? We talk ourselves out of buying a particular bag only to regret it later. And, of course, it's always a bag that's "scarcer than hen's teeth" or a limited edition to begin with!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Only if it's a bag you truly want, Mariapia. Otherwise it's just a "placeholder" until a bag that you absolutely  comes your way.
> 
> (Been there, done that more times than I care to count)
> 
> :shame:




No, Fim, I fell in love with it as soon as Seton posted pictures of it in the Longchamp Limited Edition forum!!!! The cartoons characters are so cute, the bag is so colourful.... that I just have to have it.
I just can't wait![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Which one do you plan to get?
> Hmmmm. I'm still thinking about the Cage Aux Oiseaux. I like this one very much.
> 
> I haven't shared the bag I didn't buy and that haunts me still: It's the Marc Jacobs Natasha Petal to the Metal. The one with the two golden birds. Saw this bag on the tube in the next big city. Didn't know the brand and so I started to google. Found Alexa instead.
> But now and then I'm on the lookout for the Natasha with the two golden birds at the evil bay.




I am planning on getting the Jeremy Scott Cartoon Le Pliage! Have a look at Longchamp Limited Editions thread....Seton posted pictures of it!!!!
It's not available yet as It's part of the Autumn Winter Collection.....[emoji17]
As for "your" bag, Ludmilla, I can relate!
I loved the Natasha Petal to the Metal too.. I even considered buying it on one of my trips abroad, but found it too expensive....
It then appeared  at Vente-Privee. Com a few weeks ago but sold out very quickly!!![emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No, Fim, I fell in love with it as soon as Seton posted pictures of it in the Longchamp Limited Edition forum!!!! The cartoons characters are so cute, the bag is so colourful.... that I just have to have it.
> I just can't wait![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Just hopped back from the Longchamp Limited Edition forum.  Well done, Mariapia! I can't begin to guess which one you chose. They're all such fun! Can't wait to see your new Le Pliage!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just hopped back from the Longchamp Limited Edition forum.  Well done, Mariapia! I can't begin to guess which one you chose. They're all such fun! Can't wait to see your new Le Pliage!




I am not a geek.... Far from it, Fim.... But somehow, I managed to download the picture! 
Here it is.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Which one do you plan to get?
> Hmmmm. I'm still thinking about the Cage Aux Oiseaux. I like this one very much.
> 
> I haven't shared the bag I didn't buy and that haunts me still: It's the Marc Jacobs Natasha Petal to the Metal. The one with the two golden birds. Saw this bag on the tube in the next big city. Didn't know the brand and so I started to google. Found Alexa instead.
> But now and then I'm on the lookout for the Natasha with the two golden birds at the evil bay.




Here is the pic, Ludmilla!
I am so proud of myself....Finding out how I could show it to you took me some time....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am not a geek.... Far from it, Fim.... But somehow, I managed to download the picture!
> Here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941923



Ooooh  I love it, Mariapia! What a wonderful bag to chase the clouds away and banish grim skies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here is the pic, Ludmilla!
> I am so proud of myself....Finding out how I could show it to you took me some time....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941924




That's really cute and colourful [emoji4].
And hooray on posting it here - I wasn't able to find the right thread on the LV subforum. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ooooh  I love it, Mariapia! What a wonderful bag to chase the clouds away and banish grim skies!







Ludmilla said:


> That's really cute and colourful [emoji4].
> And hooray on posting it here - I wasn't able to find the right thread on the LV subforum. [emoji8]




I am so happy you love it, Fim and Ludmilla!
The Longchamp boutique owner knew nothing about it.
I had to google it on my IPhone to introduce it to her![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am so happy you love it, Fim and Ludmilla!
> The Longchamp boutique owner knew nothing about it.
> I had to google it on my IPhone to introduce it to her![emoji7][emoji7]



Mariapia, you rule!  

No boutique owner or SA is equal to the persistence and perspicacity of a true Pinch Purse Islander!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, you rule!
> 
> 
> 
> No boutique owner or SA is equal to the persistence and perspicacity of a true Pinch Purse Islander!




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Mariapia, I can think of no more applicable quote when it comes to Pinch Purse Islanders and our bags....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, I can think of no more applicable quote when it comes to Pinch Purse Islanders and our bags....




Great quotation, Fim! I have to write it down. Thanks for sharing. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, I can think of no more applicable quote when it comes to Pinch Purse Islanders and our bags....




Thank you, Fim! I will remember that one[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Intervention Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Not every bag is for everybody. We all have our likes and dislikes as to designer and style, and that's to be expected. However, every so often circumstances dictate (re: *demand*) that we entertain a necessary evil.

For me it's the backpack bag. It's not a style that I've ever been drawn to, though I know there are many here that love the style and wear it very well.

That being said, this winter has been particularly hard on my wonky shoulder and the thought occurred to me that a backpack bag might not be the worst idea once my problematic shoulder is no longer "cushioned" by heavy winter coats. Even so, I made a list of the criteria any backpack bag would have to meet for me to seriously consider one.

1. Easily affordable. 
2. Able to convert effortlessly from a backpack to a shoulder bag without attaching or detaching straps.
3. Solid color, preferably pastel, without an abundance of hardware.
4. Capable of keeping its contents secure.
5. A reasonably trim silhouette when worn as a backpack.
6. Size. I work at a college and have no desire to emulate the oversize backpacks our overburdened students carry. 
7. Lastly, it has to be a bag I *want* to wear.

Needless to say, with such a list, I had little thought that I would actually find a backpack bag that would meet my specifications.

But apparently I have....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Intervention Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Not every bag is for everybody. We all have our likes and dislikes as to designer and style, and that's to be expected. However, every so often circumstances dictate (re: *demand*) that we entertain a necessary evil.
> 
> 
> 
> For me it's the backpack bag. It's not a style that I've ever been drawn to, though I know there are many here that love the style and wear it very well.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, this winter has been particularly hard on my wonky shoulder and the thought occurred to me that a backpack bag might not be the worst idea once my problematic shoulder is no longer "cushioned" by heavy winter coats. Even so, I made a list of the criteria any backpack bag would have to meet for me to seriously consider one.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Easily affordable.
> 
> 2. Able to convert effortlessly from a backpack to a shoulder bag without attaching or detaching straps.
> 
> 3. Solid color, preferably pastel, without an abundance of hardware.
> 
> 4. Capable of keeping its contents secure.
> 
> 5. A reasonably trim silhouette when worn as a backpack.
> 
> 6. Size. I work at a college and have no desire to emulate the oversize backpacks our overburdened students carry.
> 
> 7. Lastly, it has to be a bag I *want* to wear.
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say, with such a list, I had little thought that I would actually find a backpack bag that would meet my specifications.
> 
> 
> 
> But apparently I have....




It was not easy to find what you were looking for, Fim! And yet, you did!
It's very feminine and trendy at the same time. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
It doesn't look like a student's backpack at all! Congrats on your find![emoji106][emoji106]
I have an Eastpak but as I always have to look for something inside....it's very complicated. I have to take it off completely to get my phone or my wallet or my keys....I rarely use it. 
I wish I were like those ladies who don't open and close it every five minutes....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It was not easy to find what you were looking for, Fim! And yet, you did!
> It's very feminine and trendy at the same time. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> It doesn't look like a student's backpack at all! Congrats on your find![emoji106][emoji106]
> I have an Eastpak but as I always have to look for something inside....it's very complicated. I have to take it off completely to get my phone or my wallet or my keys....I rarely use it.
> I wish I were like those ladies who don't open and close it every five minutes....[emoji15][emoji15]



I'm the same, Mariapia. That's why I had to have a backpack purse with two easily accessible outer pockets. And why the bag has to easily convert to a shoulder bag. It's a surprisingly ingenious design and I must've driven the poor SA crazy with me putting the bag on, taking it off, adjusting the straps (one of my shoulders is a trifle higher than the other) and generally putting the bag through its permutations until I was satisfied. It was undoubtedly  her most maddening sale of the day. And all for a bag I got at a ridiculously low price!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm the same, Mariapia. That's why I had to have a backpack purse with two easily accessible outer pockets. And why the bag has to easily convert to a shoulder bag. It's a surprisingly ingenious design and I must've driven the poor SA crazy with me putting the bag on, taking it off, adjusting the straps (one of my shoulders is a trifle higher than the other) and generally putting the bag through its permutations until I was satisfied. It was undoubtedly  her most maddening sale of the day. And all for a bag I got at a ridiculously low price!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Good job, Fim! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
You did great and the SA understood that you were determined to buy the right bag. 
I am the same. I know what I want too. So I always look at the zipper, make sure the opening is okay, put my essentiels in the bag, try to find out how much it weighs, , try on the additionnal strap, and even ask to go outside the shop to look at the colour ....
I made so many mistakes in the past.....[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Fim! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> You did great and the SA understood that you were determined to buy the right bag.
> I am the same. I know what I want too. So I always look at the zipper, make sure the opening is okay, put my essentiels in the bag, try to find out how much it weighs, , try on the additionnal strap, and even ask to go outside the shop to look at the colour ....
> I made so many mistakes in the past.....[emoji8]



I've made those same mistakes too, Mariapia! So much so that now when I'm looking at a bag I might possibly buy I get a cart, take off my coat, plop it in the cart and settle in for a long painstaking inspection. I also make it a point to do all this in plain view of an SA. Especially when I transfer my essentials from the bag I'm wearing into the bag I'm thinking of buying. Better to find out *before*  I buy the bag rather than discover my wallet won't fit *after * I bring it home.

Which had been known to happen to me in the past.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ugly Jack is very proud of you, Fim. [emoji6]
This backpack is really nice. [emoji4] It's great that you have found something funktional AND stylish. Congrats! Is it another thrift store find?
I try bags on before buying them as well. Stuffing them with my essentials and carrying them around the shop. I guess SAs are used to such behaviour. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ugly Jack is very proud of you, Fim. [emoji6]
> This backpack is really nice. [emoji4] It's great that you have found something funktional AND stylish. Congrats! Is it another thrift store find?
> I try bags on before buying them as well. Stuffing them with my essentials and carrying them around the shop. I guess SAs are used to such behaviour. [emoji4]



Thank you, Ludmilla. No, it's not a thrift store find. But it's close.  :giggles:

It's a new bag, but I bought it "as is" at a substantially lower price. It required the simplest of repairs which I made as soon as I got home.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I've made those same mistakes too, Mariapia! So much so that now when I'm looking at a bag I might possibly buy I get a cart, take off my coat, plop it in the cart and settle in for a long painstaking inspection. I also make it a point to do all this in plain view of an SA. Especially when I transfer my essentials from the bag I'm wearing into the bag I'm thinking of buying. Better to find out *before*  I buy the bag rather than discover my wallet won't fit *after * I bring it home.
> 
> 
> 
> Which had been known to happen to me in the past.







Ludmilla said:


> Ugly Jack is very proud of you, Fim. [emoji6]
> This backpack is really nice. [emoji4] It's great that you have found something funktional AND stylish. Congrats! Is it another thrift store find?
> I try bags on before buying them as well. Stuffing them with my essentials and carrying them around the shop. I guess SAs are used to such behaviour. [emoji4]




Pinch Purse Islanders are simply the best! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Pinch Purse Islanders are simply the best! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



No argument here, Mariapia!     :lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Psychoanalysis Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. Given my recent bag binge I thought it might not be a bad idea to eavesdrop on my id, ego, and super-ego.

Fim Id: Yahoo! *2* more bags this week!  

Fim super-ego: I thought we'd agreed that you would restrain yourself from buying any more bags?

Fim ego: Well, it could be worse. One was from a thrift store and the other was "as is."

Fim id: Screw feeling guilty. I love my bags and there will always be more.

Fim super-ego: But think what we might do with the money you spend on bags we clearly don't need.

Fim ego: Need is subjective.

Fim id:  So is fun. Must I remind you two that we don't drink, don't smoke, don't gamble, or  carouse?

Fim ego: That's a very good point. I certainly don't want to go through life suppressed.

Fim super-ego: Talking to you two is like talking to a wall.

Fim id: Not really. We do listen. We haven't killed anyone, stolen anything, or coveted our neighbor's bags. 

Fim ego: Very true. In the final analysis there are far worse Freudian slips....


----------



## Mariapia

There will always be more bags! 
Of course, Fim, we all know it here.
So what? We only buy the bags we can afford.
We don't spend money on drinks, tobacco , lottery tickets.
We don't go to expensive restaurants.
We are done with overpriced clothes or bag brands.
We are not trying to justify ourselves.
Bags make us happy, and that's all that matters![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> There will always be more bags!
> Of course, Fim, we all know it here.
> So what? We only buy the bags we can afford.
> We don't spend money on drinks, tobacco , lottery tickets.
> We don't go to expensive restaurants.
> We are done with overpriced clothes or bag brands.
> We are not trying to justify ourselves.
> Bags make us happy, and that's all that matters![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Absolutely, Mariapia! I think the fact that we take such good care of our bags is why we have so many.   

Also (for me) customizing a bag to my needs is far easier than finding jeans that don't require alterations. 

(pet peeve: why jeans that otherwise fit are always three to four inches too long.    )


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Psychoanalysis Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. Given my recent bag binge I thought it might not be a bad idea to eavesdrop on my id, ego, and super-ego.
> 
> 
> 
> Fim Id: Yahoo! *2* more bags this week!
> 
> 
> 
> Fim super-ego: I thought we'd agreed that you would restrain yourself from buying any more bags?
> 
> 
> 
> Fim ego: Well, it could be worse. One was from a thrift store and the other was "as is."
> 
> 
> 
> Fim id: Screw feeling guilty. I love my bags and there will always be more.
> 
> 
> 
> Fim super-ego: But think what we might do with the money you spend on bags we clearly don't need.
> 
> 
> 
> Fim ego: Need is subjective.
> 
> 
> 
> Fim id:  So is fun. Must I remind you two that we don't drink, don't smoke, don't gamble, or  carouse?
> 
> 
> 
> Fim ego: That's a very good point. I certainly don't want to go through life suppressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Fim super-ego: Talking to you two is like talking to a wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Fim id: Not really. We do listen. We haven't killed anyone, stolen anything, or coveted our neighbor's bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Fim ego: Very true. In the final analysis there are far worse Freudian slips....




[emoji23] this Freud pictures will give me nightmares tonight!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Mariapia! I think the fact that we take such good care of our bags is why we have so many.
> 
> 
> 
> Also (for me) customizing a bag to my needs is far easier than finding jeans that don't require alterations.
> 
> 
> 
> (pet peeve: why jeans that otherwise fit are always three to four inches too long.    )




Maybe I should buy jeans where u do. Mine are always 2-3 inches too short.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] this Freud pictures will give me nightmares tonight!



^^ :lolots:

Poor Freud. I admit I'm far more attracted to Jung...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe I should buy jeans where u do. Mine are always 2-3 inches too short.



And I should buy mine where you get yours! 

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor Freud. I admit I'm far more attracted to Jung...




I love Jung too! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Merry Monday all. It's a windy rainswept Monday on Pinch Purse Island. A perfect day for my long handle red Le Pliage. Impervious to the wretched weather and a much needed splash of color in an otherwise dismal day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Merry Monday all. It's a windy rainswept Monday on Pinch Purse Island. A perfect day for my long handle red Le Pliage. Impervious to the wretched weather and a much needed splash of color in an otherwise dismal day.




It' windy and rainy here, too. Took naked Speedy, because forgot about my Le Pliages. [emoji15]
Wayyyy too many bags in my wardrobe I guess. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It' windy and rainy here, too. Took naked Speedy, because forgot about my Le Pliages. [emoji15]
> Wayyyy too many bags in my wardrobe I guess. [emoji6]



Never too many,Ludmilla.  

We need all the help we can get from *all* our bags to get us through  these dank dismal days. :rain:

 In fact (as an act of defiance to the overcast skies) I plan on wearing a different color bag every day this week. Today my red Le Pliage, tomorrow....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Never too many,Ludmilla.
> 
> 
> 
> We need all the help we can get from *all* our bags to get us through  these dank dismal days. :rain:
> 
> 
> 
> In fact (as an act of defiance to the overcast skies) I plan on wearing a different color bag every day this week. Today my red Le Pliage, tomorrow....




Though the weather has improved here, I wear a different colour bag every day too....It stops me from buying something new... for now.....Tomorrow it might be another story....[emoji15]
Fortunately I haven't seen anything I like in town.[emoji3]
But.... I am going abroad on April 1st and I know myself, I might fall in love with a bag I know nothing about at the moment....[emoji6]
As I travel light, no way can I buy a big bag....
Only something that I will be able to put in my carry on luggage on the way back...
And something cheap too ....The euro is going down and the exchange rate will be terrible. [emoji26][emoji26]
I will keep you posted![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Though the weather has improved here, I wear a different colour bag every day too....It stops me from buying something new... for now.....Tomorrow it might be another story....[emoji15]
> Fortunately I haven't seen anything I like in town.[emoji3]
> But.... I am going abroad on April 1st and I know myself, I might fall in love with a bag I know nothing about at the moment....[emoji6]
> As I travel light, no way can I buy a big bag....
> Only something that I will be able to put in my carry on luggage on the way back...
> And something cheap too ....The euro is going down and the exchange rate will be terrible. [emoji26][emoji26]
> I will keep you posted![emoji8][emoji8]




How exciting! Where are you going to? Outside EU? Across the Channel? [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How exciting! Where are you going to? Outside EU? Across the Channel? [emoji1]




I am going to Dubai, Ludmilla! 
I discovered the city in 2003. At the time, no one knew where It was. 
I have friends there now, ladies who are from Asia and who went there to find jobs, some have children in their home country, they see them once a year, life is tough and yet they are wonderful to everyone !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am going to Dubai, Ludmilla!
> I discovered the city in 2003. At the time, no one knew where It was.
> I have friends there now, ladies who are from Asia and who went there to find jobs, some have children in their home country, they see them once a year, life is tough and yet they are wonderful to everyone !



How exciting for you, Mariapia! And what wonderful ladies your friends must be. Have the best time imaginable on your travels!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How exciting for you, Mariapia! And what wonderful ladies your friends must be. Have the best time imaginable on your travels!




Thank you, Fim![emoji7]
My dog is going to his nanny's. He loves her! She walks him a lot, cooks wonderful meals, grooms him every day .... It's Disneyland![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am going to Dubai, Ludmilla!
> I discovered the city in 2003. At the time, no one knew where It was.
> I have friends there now, ladies who are from Asia and who went there to find jobs, some have children in their home country, they see them once a year, life is tough and yet they are wonderful to everyone !



Woah! Dubai!
That's awesome!
I wish you a save travel and much fun... there a gigantic malls as far as I know.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim![emoji7]
> My dog is going to his nanny's. He loves her! She walks him a lot, cooks wonderful meals, grooms him every day .... It's Disneyland![emoji8][emoji8]



Excellent. He gets a vacation and so do you. What a splendid time to escape the prevailing "spring" weather for Dubai's sunnier climes.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I am going to Dubai, Ludmilla!
> I discovered the city in 2003. At the time, no one knew where It was.
> I have friends there now, ladies who are from Asia and who went there to find jobs, some have children in their home country, they see them once a year, life is tough and yet they are wonderful to everyone !




Wow! Have a great time in Dubai, Maria!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Dubai!
> That's awesome!
> I wish you a save travel and much fun... there a gigantic malls as far as I know.




The mails are absolutely amazing, Ludmilla!
The architecture is wonderful too.
And all those people coming from the whole world  to work there are lovely![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Wow! Have a great time in Dubai, Maria!




Thank you, misskris![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent. He gets a vacation and so do you. What a splendid time to escape the prevailing "spring" weather for Dubai's sunnier climes.




It will be very warm, Fim. Fortunately not as hot as in summer !
I once went in July.... Never again! I just could not breathe.
Heat+ 90% humidity,,,,[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It will be very warm, Fim. Fortunately not as hot as in summer !
> I once went in July.... Never again! I just could not breathe.
> Heat+ 90% humidity,,,,[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Perfect timing, Mariia. Not too hot and definitely not too cold. Might I hazard a guess that perhaps one or two of your LPs will be accompanying you on your travels?


----------



## Fimpagebag

For a smile, a not very good pic of the bag I carried today, with the approval of my resident fashion consultant from early this morning.

:lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

And a slightly better pic once I got home from work this afternoon.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Perfect timing, Mariia. Not too hot and definitely not too cold. Might I hazard a guess that perhaps one or two of your LPs will be accompanying you on your travels?







Fimpagebag said:


> For a smile, a not very good pic of the bag I carried today, with the approval of my resident fashion consultant from early this morning.
> 
> :lolots:







Fimpagebag said:


> And a slightly better pic once I got home from work this afternoon.




Your resident fashion consultant is perfect, Fim! [emoji7]
You look wonderful. Great outfit and bag! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Your cute boy can be proud of his Mum![emoji3]
As for me.. You are perfectly right, my LP is coming with me![emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your resident fashion consultant is perfect, Fim! [emoji7]
> You look wonderful. Great outfit and bag! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> Your cute boy can be proud of his Mum![emoji3]
> As for me.. You are perfectly right, my LP is coming with me![emoji8]



Thank you, Mariapia. But "he's" a she and never lets us forget it!  The bag is difficult to capture with my iPad. But I love the mint green with black and the gray and white faux snakeskin insert. It's a great work bag, but can't compare to the ease and convenience of an LP !


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. But "he's" a she and never let's us forget it!  The bag is difficult to capture with my iPad. But I love the mint green with black and the gray and white faux snakeskin insert. It's a great work bag, but can't compare to the ease and convenience of an LP )




Oh dear! Tell your little girl that I am very sorry! I shouldn't have made such a mistake...[emoji26]
Anyway she is a great fashion consultant![emoji106][emoji106]
Your bag is fabulous, Fim. I love the colours.
You must have had a lot of compliments at work!
I can see that It's a great work bag.
It looks good on you![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Tell your little girl that I am very sorry! I shouldn't have made such a mistake...[emoji26]
> Anyway she is a great fashion consultant![emoji106][emoji106]
> Your bag is fabulous, Fim. I love the colours.
> You must have had a lot of compliments at work!
> I can see that It's a great work bag.
> It looks good on you![emoji7]



Not to worry, Mariapia. She looks more like her Basset daddy than she does her Beagle mum. As for my bag, though it gets its share of compliments, I wouldn't be able to use it as much if it wasn't for the shoulder strap. Nice bag, but somewhat heavy to wear for any length of time on the crook of my arm.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. She looks more like her Basset daddy than she does her Beagle mum. As for my bag, though it gets its share of compliments, I wouldn't be able to use it as much if it wasn't for the shoulder strap. Nice bag, but somewhat heavy to wear for any length of time on the crook of my arm.




I know what you mean, Fim. Sometimes I carry two different bags during the day....a "heavy" one in the morning and a nylon or crossbody bag  in the afternoon .....[emoji15]
Today I have picked a nylon Reebok sports bag with lots of pockets as I will have lots of stuff to carry. My LP is already in my carry on luggage....
I am going to take a pic![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Here it is!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> For a smile, a not very good pic of the bag I carried today, with the approval of my resident fashion consultant from early this morning.
> 
> :lolots:





Mariapia said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947428



I've missed quite a bit!
Fim, you look great as always. What brand is this bag you are carrying?
Picture with your dog is super cute. 

Great travelbag, Mariapia. When will you start your trip to Dubai?


----------



## Ludmilla

We had a bit of storm yesterday. Most trains were shut down. But Naked Speedy and myself got through it unharmed...

... had also a really nice bag experience yesterday. I don't know, if you remember my Modalu Kensington bag. I bought it some years ago to stop my Alexa fever. I gave the Modalu bag away this January to a former student colleague who eyed this bag since I bought it and already missed out on it at evil bay. As the bag is well worn and the girl just started working but would have felt uncomfortable with the bag as gift, I only took a symbolic amount of money. Now and then I regretted giving the practical bag away, but yesterday my former colleague visited me - with bag. She is SO in love with it.  Her BF thinks she is crazy, because she strokes and caresses the bag whenever possible. She uses it all the time. She told me yesterday, that she was even afraid of getting the bag out of its dustbag before knowing how much money I wanted for it, in case I wanted to much. She would have been too disappointed. I'm glad, that I gave it to her - I would have used the bag still, but not with so much eagerness and love.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2947428



Great choice with the Reebok, Mariapia. Have a fabulous time and know all your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders wish you...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I've missed quite a bit!
> Fim, you look great as always. What brand is this bag you are carrying?
> Picture with your dog is super cute.




Thank you, Ludmilla. My fashion consultant takes her duties very seriously as you can see. As for my bag, it's a Mossimo tote from our local Target.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We had a bit of storm yesterday. Most trains were shut down. But Naked Speedy and myself got through it unharmed...
> 
> ... had also a really nice bag experience yesterday. I don't know, if you remember my Modalu Kensington bag. I bought it some years ago to stop my Alexa fever. I gave the Modalu bag away this January to a former student colleague who eyed this bag since I bought it and already missed out on it at evil bay. As the bag is well worn and the girl just started working but would have felt uncomfortable with the bag as gift, I only took a symbolic amount of money. Now and then I regretted giving the practical bag away, but yesterday my former colleague visited me - with bag. She is SO in love with it.  Her BF thinks she is crazy, because she strokes and caresses the bag whenever possible. She uses it all the time. She told me yesterday, that she was even afraid of getting the bag out of its dustbag before knowing how much money I wanted for it, in case I wanted to much. She would have been too disappointed. I'm glad, that I gave it to her - I would have used the bag still, but not with so much eagerness and love.



What a great bag and an even better story, Ludmilla. So often giving the perfect gift is an even bigger gift itself.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> We had a bit of storm yesterday. Most trains were shut down. But Naked Speedy and myself got through it unharmed...
> 
> ... had also a really nice bag experience yesterday. I don't know, if you remember my Modalu Kensington bag. I bought it some years ago to stop my Alexa fever. I gave the Modalu bag away this January to a former student colleague who eyed this bag since I bought it and already missed out on it at evil bay. As the bag is well worn and the girl just started working but would have felt uncomfortable with the bag as gift, I only took a symbolic amount of money. Now and then I regretted giving the practical bag away, but yesterday my former colleague visited me - with bag. She is SO in love with it.  Her BF thinks she is crazy, because she strokes and caresses the bag whenever possible. She uses it all the time. She told me yesterday, that she was even afraid of getting the bag out of its dustbag before knowing how much money I wanted for it, in case I wanted to much. She would have been too disappointed. I'm glad, that I gave it to her - I would have used the bag still, but not with so much eagerness and love.



This is a great story--the bag one, not the broken trains. 
It's strange how our hearts/souls/whatever can lead us to do just the right things, then our minds/brains argue doing them afterwards!
Very wonderful that you could see happy result of your generous choice & put to rest the brain fussing. 
Glad for you, my friend.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> We had a bit of storm yesterday. Most trains were shut down. But Naked Speedy and myself got through it unharmed...
> 
> ... had also a really nice bag experience yesterday. I don't know, if you remember my Modalu Kensington bag. I bought it some years ago to stop my Alexa fever. I gave the Modalu bag away this January to a former student colleague who eyed this bag since I bought it and already missed out on it at evil bay. As the bag is well worn and the girl just started working but would have felt uncomfortable with the bag as gift, I only took a symbolic amount of money. Now and then I regretted giving the practical bag away, but yesterday my former colleague visited me - with bag. She is SO in love with it.  Her BF thinks she is crazy, because she strokes and caresses the bag whenever possible. She uses it all the time. She told me yesterday, that she was even afraid of getting the bag out of its dustbag before knowing how much money I wanted for it, in case I wanted to much. She would have been too disappointed. I'm glad, that I gave it to her - I would have used the bag still, but not with so much eagerness and love.




That is a delightful story. It sounds like the bag found the right home. It's great that the new owner is getting so much pleasure out of the bag. It is lovely and so are you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all you lovely ladies. It was easy to be nice - she loves my old bag much more than I've ever done before. [emoji5]&#65039;
And it reminded me of using Miss Pickle much more...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all you lovely ladies. It was easy to be nice - she loves my old bag much more than I've ever done before. [emoji5]&#65039;
> And it reminded me of using Miss Pickle much more...



Wonderful, Ludmilla. I think we all have our "Miss Pickle" we should use more often.  Not to mention your Miss Postina and marvelous Miss B!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice with the Reebok, Mariapia. Have a fabulous time and know all your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders wish you...




Thank you so much, Fim![emoji7]
I am in Dubai now after a 6 hour flight.....
Don't think I am relaxing by the pool or walking along sandy beaches....[emoji15][emoji26]
I am stuck in my room! [emoji35]
An awful sand storm is striking the city! [emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]
You just can't go out unless you wear a mask....
You cannot see a thing. 
Talk about sunny places!!!![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all you lovely ladies. It was easy to be nice - she loves my old bag much more than I've ever done before. [emoji5]&#65039;
> And it reminded me of using Miss Pickle much more...




Beautiful story Ludmilla! 
I love it.
The bag was great and it made your ex colleague happy!
That's exactly what I did with one of my bags.
And I am delighted to know my friend carries it everywhere.
No more dust bags for it....just broad daylight and a loving Mum![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Fim![emoji7]
> I am in Dubai now after a 6 hour flight.....
> Don't think I am relaxing by the pool or walking along sandy beaches....[emoji15][emoji26]
> I am stuck in my room! [emoji35]
> An awful sand storm is striking the city! [emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]
> You just can't go out unless you wear a mask....
> You cannot see a thing.
> Talk about sunny places!!!![emoji35][emoji35]



Isn't that how life goes, Mariapia? From a drizzly gray Spring into a sandstorm!  

Wholly ignorant of the region's climate, I have to ask how long a sandstorm like this lasts? 

Hope it ends soon for your sake.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Fim![emoji7]
> I am in Dubai now after a 6 hour flight.....
> Don't think I am relaxing by the pool or walking along sandy beaches....[emoji15][emoji26]
> I am stuck in my room! [emoji35]
> An awful sand storm is striking the city! [emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]
> You just can't go out unless you wear a mask....
> You cannot see a thing.
> Talk about sunny places!!!![emoji35][emoji35]



Isn't the net wonderful sometimes? You travel to the other end of the world, and you are still with us on Pinch Purse Island. 

I'm so happy, that you had a good journey and that you've arrived save.
As for the sandstorm...:tumbleweed:
I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you, that it will end very very soon, so you are able to enjoy Dubai! Take care, Mariapia!

PS: Yes - no more dustbags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla. I think we all have our "Miss Pickle" we should use more often.  Not to mention your Miss Postina and marvelous Miss B!



Thanks Fim for telling me the brand of your wonderful bag the day before. 
And please don't remember me of all the bags I should use more... my bad/g conscience  will wake up...


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Fim![emoji7]
> I am in Dubai now after a 6 hour flight.....
> Don't think I am relaxing by the pool or walking along sandy beaches....[emoji15][emoji26]
> I am stuck in my room! [emoji35]
> An awful sand storm is striking the city! [emoji40][emoji40][emoji40]
> You just can't go out unless you wear a mask....
> You cannot see a thing.
> Talk about sunny places!!!![emoji35][emoji35]



Yikes! It's too bad they don't have tunnels connecting everything like they do in Minneapolis, Minnesota USA does (for awful winters).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Isn't the net wonderful sometimes? You travel to the other end of the world, and you are still with us on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> I'm so happy, that you had a good journey and that you've arrived save.
> As for the sandstorm...:tumbleweed:
> I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you, that it will end very very soon, so you are able to enjoy Dubai! Take care, Mariapia!
> 
> PS: Yes - no more dustbags!




Breaking News![emoji3]
The sand storm struck The Middle East. Not only Dubai.
It's over ....for now. According to the weather forecast....it will start again tomorrow. Saturday should be fine! 
I was given a mask but I preferred to stay indoors ....A mask protects your throat not your eyes.....[emoji40]
See, Fim, I live a very dangerous life! It changes me from my daily routine![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Yikes! It's too bad they don't have tunnels connecting everything like they do in Minneapolis, Minnesota USA does (for awful winters).




I know about Minneapolis misskris. A friend of mine lives in Minneapolis, and coming from Sri Lanka..she finds it very difficult to adjust to the cold!![emoji21][emoji21]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Isn't that how life goes, Mariapia? From a drizzly gray Spring into a sandstorm!
> 
> 
> 
> Wholly ignorant of the region's climate, I have to ask how long a sandstorm like this lasts?
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it ends soon for your sake.




I am in a terrible state of confusion, Fim....I quoted Ludmilla in my answer to you! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Isn't the net wonderful sometimes? You travel to the other end of the world, and you are still with us on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> I'm so happy, that you had a good journey and that you've arrived save.
> As for the sandstorm...:tumbleweed:
> I'm keeping all my fingers crossed for you, that it will end very very soon, so you are able to enjoy Dubai! Take care, Mariapia!
> 
> PS: Yes - no more dustbags!




Sorry, Ludmilla, I answered Fim ....and quoted you! [emoji15][emoji15]
I wanted to tell you that I completely agree! 
The Internet is absolutely amazing! We couldn't do without it!
As for the storm, it seems, as you told us in one of your previous posts, that Germany went through a tough weather episode too. 
The local paper here mentioned it too.
Let's hope that no typhoon or hurricane will hit our fabulous Island![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am in a terrible state of confusion, Fim....I quoted Ludmilla in my answer to you! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Not to worry, Mariapia. Blame it on the sandstorm for the glitch! 

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. Blame it on the sandstorm for the glitch!
> 
> :lolots:




Of course, I am blaming it on the sandstorm, Fim! I am very sensitive to weather disasters or disasters in general.
At the end of the afternoon, I went to a shopping mall . I intended on buying a bag charm from Debenham's. A few TPF'ers had written about one. 
No luck! No one in the store had heard about it...[emoji15]
I will try another mall tomorrow...That is if weather permits...[emoji40]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I know about Minneapolis misskris. A friend of mine lives in Minneapolis, and coming from Sri Lanka..she finds it very difficult to adjust to the cold!![emoji21][emoji21]



I can't even imagine....There are a lot of Somalis there too. I hate to think what it's like coming from a place where you never get any snow to the brutality of a Minnesota winter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, I am blaming it on the sandstorm, Fim! I am very sensitive to weather disasters or disasters in general.
> At the end of the afternoon, I went to a shopping mall . I intended on buying a bag charm from Debenham's. A few TPF'ers had written about one.
> No luck! No one in the store had heard about it...[emoji15]
> I will try another mall tomorrow...That is if weather permits...[emoji40]



Hopefully it will, Mariapia. If weather allows, will you be able to gloriously window shop for any wonderfully extravagant things you have absolutely *no* intention to buy? 

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hopefully it will, Mariapia. If weather allows, will you be able to gloriously window shop for any wonderfully extravagant things you have absolutely *no* intention to buy?
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




The euro is very low at the moment, Fim....Every time I see something nice, it is awfully expensive. 
Today I had a look at high end bags and to give you an idea, they are  between 40 and 50% more expensive than in my country.....[emoji15][emoji15]
Obviously I won't be able to get myself a new bag here or even a pair of jeans or sneakers....I don't think the euro will go up. 
It's not important, I enjoy looking, discovering, seeing bags IRL, talking to SA's....
Everybody has been friendly to me.
I feel very lucky![emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The euro is very low at the moment, Fim....Every time I see something nice, it is awfully expensive.
> Today I had a look at high end bags and to give you an idea, they are  between 40 and 50% more expensive than in my country.....[emoji15][emoji15]
> Obviously I won't be able to get myself a new bag here or even a pair of jeans or sneakers....I don't think the euro will go up.
> It's not important, I enjoy looking, discovering, seeing bags IRL, talking to SA's....
> Everybody has been friendly to me.
> I feel very lucky![emoji3]



What a wonderful time you must be having, Mariapia. As odd as it may sound, some of my most enjoyable shopping trips are the ones when I *know* I won't be buying anything. It relieves any stress of frantic calculations, agonizing decisions, etc.  

So happy you're having a chance to enjoy your time in Dubai.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The euro is very low at the moment, Fim....Every time I see something nice, it is awfully expensive.
> Today I had a look at high end bags and to give you an idea, they are  between 40 and 50% more expensive than in my country.....[emoji15][emoji15]
> Obviously I won't be able to get myself a new bag here or even a pair of jeans or sneakers....I don't think the euro will go up.
> It's not important, I enjoy looking, discovering, seeing bags IRL, talking to SA's....
> Everybody has been friendly to me.
> I feel very lucky![emoji3]




Sounds like you are having a great time in Dubai. I'm totally with Fim: looking is often much more fun than buying. [emoji4]
Enjoy yourself [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a wonderful time you must be having, Mariapia. As odd as it may sound, some of my most enjoyable shopping trips are the ones when I *know* I won't be buying anything. It relieves any stress of frantic calculations, agonizing decisions, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy you're having a chance to enjoy your time in Dubai.







Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you are having a great time in Dubai. I'm totally with Fim: looking is often much more fun than buying. [emoji4]
> Enjoy yourself [emoji8]




I totally agree, Fim and Ludmilla!
No stress, no guilt, no nothing....[emoji3]
What I love here is that I can talk with people from different countries.
Today I met people from
Ukraine, China, Egypt, The Philippines, Algeria, Bangladesh, India, Pakistan![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim and Ludmilla!
> No stress, no guilt, no nothing....[emoji3]
> What I love here is that I can talk with people from different countries.
> Today I met people from
> Ukraine, China, Egypt, The Philippines, Algeria, Bangladesh, India, Pakistan![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



What a wonderful opportunity to meet so many people from the world over in one place, Mariapia. 

(Naturally, inquiring minds on Pinch Purse Island want to know what bags they were carrying!)

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a wonderful opportunity to meet so many people from the world over in one place, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> (Naturally, inquiring minds on Pinch Purse Island want to know what bags they
> 
> Difficult to know, Fim. Most of those ladies carried non branded names or fake Gucci and LV.
> 
> No fancy outfits either but jeans and tee-shirts.
> 
> Of course if you go to the Dubai Mall, the biggest mall in the world with a Fashion Avenue level....you' ll see lots of Chanel, Hermès or Dior....Mostly carried by locals, wealthy tourists or rich expats![emoji20]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful opportunity to meet so many people from the world over in one place, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> (Naturally, inquiring minds on Pinch Purse Island want to know what bags they
> 
> Difficult to know, Fim. Most of those ladies carried non branded names or fake Gucci and LV.
> 
> No fancy outfits either but jeans and tee-shirts.
> 
> Of course if you go to the Dubai Mall, the biggest mall in the world with a Fashion Avenue level....you' ll see lots of Chanel, Hermès or Dior....Mostly carried by locals, wealthy tourists or rich expats![emoji20]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. I'm always interested in "real world" attitudes towards bags.
> 
> For many of us Chanel, Hermes and Dior are either viewed from afar or glimpsed in the misty realms of our pasts.
> 
> Yet, as with our everyday workaday bags, it's good to remind ourselves that they merely reflect the selfsame qualities we admire in our fellow human beings. Dependability, durability, piquency and humor.
Click to expand...


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> The euro is very low at the moment, Fim....Every time I see something nice, it is awfully expensive.
> Today I had a look at high end bags and to give you an idea, they are  between 40 and 50% more expensive than in my country.....[emoji15][emoji15]
> Obviously I won't be able to get myself a new bag here or even a pair of jeans or sneakers....I don't think the euro will go up.
> It's not important, I enjoy looking, discovering, seeing bags IRL, talking to SA's....
> Everybody has been friendly to me.
> I feel very lucky![emoji3]




I'm glad you're having such a good time, mariapia. It sounds fabulous. I envy your fluency in multiple languages. It must make traveling even more rewarding .


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello fellow islanders! 
Happy Easter to all of you in all parts of the island. Enjoy yourself and don't get sick of all the chocolate. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello fellow islanders!
> Happy Easter to all of you in all parts of the island. Enjoy yourself and don't get sick of all the chocolate. [emoji5]&#65039;



And Happy Easter to you, Ludmilla! Have a glorious weekend!

&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;&#128048;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I'm glad you're having such a good time, mariapia. It sounds fabulous. I envy your fluency in multiple languages. It must make traveling even more rewarding .




Nothing to be envious about, misskris! English is our common dominator here.
And that's wonderful. I don't speak Arabic and as 90% of the people in Dubai are immigrants who have come to work here, English is spoken everywhere! 
There are very few Arabic speakers....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello fellow islanders!
> Happy Easter to all of you in all parts of the island. Enjoy yourself and don't get sick of all the chocolate. [emoji5]&#65039;




Happy Easter, Ludmilla! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. I'm always interested in "real world" attitudes towards bags.
> 
> 
> 
> For many of us Chanel, Hermes and Dior are either viewed from afar or glimpsed in the misty realms of our pasts.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, as with our everyday workaday bags, it's good to remind ourselves that they merely reflect the selfsame qualities we admire in our fellow human beings. Dependability, durability, piquency and humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those high end bags cost a fortune here, Fim....
> Very few people can afford them.
> Most people working here send money to their families, even a Longchamp Le Pliage is considered as pure luxury, most LP's I have seen are fakes.
> But the ladies carry them with pride!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> All those high end bags cost a fortune here, Fim....
> Very few people can afford them.
> Most people working here send money to their families, even a Longchamp Le Pliage is considered as pure luxury, most LP's I have seen are fakes.
> But the ladies carry them with pride!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your non judgemental attitude, Mariapia. Those ladies carry the bags they love and can afford. While I know neither you nor I condone selling counterfeit or replica bags, the people who buy them should not be confronted or made to feel discomfited. There is more than enough real unhappiness in the world without going out of our way to add to it.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

I totally agree with you, Fim! [emoji3]

Today I went to a Coach boutique to learn things about the brand. I told the SA  that I would not buy anything from the shop but that I had heard about the Ryder and the Swagger bags and wanted to have a look at them.
He showed them to me. Took his calculator.... converted the price into euros.... 
And I nearly dropped dead![emoji49][emoji49][emoji49]
 750! A little bit more in $$$!
I think I am going to avoid bag shops....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you, Fim! [emoji3]
> 
> Today I went to a Coach boutique to learn things about the brand. I told the SA  that I would not buy anything from the shop but that I had heard about the Ryder and the Swagger bags and wanted to have a look at them.
> He showed them to me. Took his calculator.... converted the price into euros....
> And I nearly dropped dead![emoji49][emoji49][emoji49]
>  750! A little bit more in $$$!
> I think I am going to avoid bag shops....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Happy Easter, Mariapia!  &#128048;&#128048;&#128048;

It's amazing how many designer (contemporary and premier) bag prices are escalating beyond my modest budget. It looks like I'll be admiring from afar for the foreseeable future!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ...Enjoy yourself and don't get sick of all the chocolate. [emoji5]&#65039;


Too late. 

Happy Easter, everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone!







Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Easter, Mariapia!  [emoji195][emoji195][emoji195]
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many designer (contemporary and premier) bag prices are escalating beyond my modest budget. It looks like I'll be admiring from afar for the foreseeable future!




Happy Easter, ladies!
Today there was an Easter Buffet at the hotel. Lots of people came but I was busy looking at bags in shopping malls.
I didn't even have the chance to grab a piece of chocolate when I came back![emoji84][emoji84]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Easter, ladies!
> Today there was an Easter Buffet at the hotel. Lots of people came but I was busy looking at bags in shopping malls.
> I didn't even have the chance to grab a piece of chocolate when I came back![emoji84][emoji84]




[emoji19] i wish I could send you some chocolate. [emoji515][emoji507][emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And Happy Easter to you, Ludmilla! Have a glorious weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji195][emoji195][emoji195][emoji195]







Mariapia said:


> Happy Easter, Ludmilla! [emoji3][emoji3]







remainsilly said:


> Too late.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Easter, everyone!




Thank you all! Hope you enjoy the weekend. Tomorrow is another holiday here. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji19] i wish I could send you some chocolate. [emoji515][emoji507][emoji4]




What a nice thing to say, Ludmilla![emoji7]
Tomorrow I will go and buy some...[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all! Hope you enjoy the weekend. Tomorrow is another holiday here. [emoji4]



What holiday is that, Ludmilla? Easter Monday in our region is celebrated predominantly in Buffalo, NY as Dyngus Day, a fun Polish holiday with pussy willows, squirt guns, and Tyskie beer.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji19] i wish I could send you some chocolate. [emoji515][emoji507][emoji4]




And enjoy Easter Monday too!
It's a holiday in France, as well![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What holiday is that, Ludmilla? Easter Monday in our region is celebrated predominantly in Buffalo, NY as Dyngus Day, a fun Polish holiday with pussy willows, squirt guns, and Tyskie beer.




I love the kind of celebration they have in Buffalo, Fim![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Easter, Mariapia!  [emoji195][emoji195][emoji195]
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing how many designer (contemporary and premier) bag prices are escalating beyond my modest budget. It looks like I'll be admiring from afar for the foreseeable future!




I think that those brands are cutting the branch on which they are sitting, Fim!
It cannot last that way. The ball is in our court.... It's up to us to refuse to spend our money on overpriced bags. On Purse Island we are "visionnaires"....[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, go and have a look at "what are you carrying" Instagram thread.
Kiteswithwishes is showing us a bag that she made herself! It's absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think that those brands are cutting the branch on which they are sitting, Fim!
> It cannot last that way. The ball is in our court.... It's up to us to refuse to spend our money on overpriced bags. On Purse Island we are "visionnaires"....[emoji8]



Indeed we are, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, go and have a look at "what are you carrying" Instagram thread.
> Kiteswithwishes is showing us a bag that she made herself! It's absolutely gorgeous!



What a fabulous bag! Kudos to Kiteswithwishes!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a fabulous bag! Kudos to Kiteswithwishes!




Absolutely amazing, Fim!
A shame I am no good with my hands![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What holiday is that, Ludmilla? Easter Monday in our region is celebrated predominantly in Buffalo, NY as Dyngus Day, a fun Polish holiday with pussy willows, squirt guns, and Tyskie beer.




It's just Easter Monday. No special traditions here...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, go and have a look at "what are you carrying" Instagram thread.
> Kiteswithwishes is showing us a bag that she made herself! It's absolutely gorgeous!




What a beautiful bag. The blue colour is amazing!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I think that those brands are cutting the branch on which they are sitting, Fim!
> It cannot last that way. The ball is in our court.... It's up to us to refuse to spend our money on overpriced bags. On Purse Island we are "visionnaires"....[emoji8]




There are a couple threads on Coachs pricing and I agree it's just ridiculous. 
Macys and Dillards still have the usual great sales and coupons. Prices are usually good online (sometimes better), just keep your eyes peeled. 
The best part of Easter Monday- half price candy!
Hoppy Easter to all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think that those brands are cutting the branch on which they are sitting, Fim!
> It cannot last that way. The ball is in our court.... It's up to us to refuse to spend our money on overpriced bags. On Purse Island we are "visionnaires"....[emoji8]




I fear as long as handbags are considered as  status symbols there will be enough consumers who will pay the outragous/ridiculous prices. Most consumers aren't very clever nor reasonable. Or visionaires like the ladies on the island. [emoji6]
But the high prices have a good side, too: I don't feel the urge of buying more and more bags. [emoji1]

Regarding Coach: you can find the brand in the outlet villages in G. Perhaps it's the same in F?


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Dyngus Day* on Pinch Purse Island. 

In Buffalo New York,  Dyngus Day reenacts an old courting ritual that involves young men with squirt guns sprinkling the young ladies they fancy. In turn, the young ladies (if interested) whack the respective young men with pussy willows. :lolots:

Here on Pinch Purse Island we're a bit less violent. Whether it's love at first sight or a carefully considered drawn out process, we all "court" the bag we desire differently. 

For me, love at first sight has often been my downfall. I see a bag, am awash with desire, and my wallet takes the hit!


----------



## Murphy47

What a fun tradition! Are adult beverages consumed after the whacking? Or before? 
This sounds much more fun than the full contact Easter egg hunt that occurred at my house yesterday. 
I don't "court" bags so much as STALK them, waiting for the best price possible. Sometimes I am successful. Sometimes a painful failure. 
The most difficult part these days is maintaining the one in one out rule. More cute bags keep appearing in stores.


----------



## remainsilly

http://polishplate.com/articles/dyngus-day,1.html

My bag courting ritual leans closer towards beating the thing with pussy willows & crockery than infatuation.
If it lives through that, bag's a winner. 
Even my poor chanel deals with a dog nose & some slams into doorframes.

Happy Wet Monday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> What a fun tradition! Are adult beverages consumed after the whacking? Or before?
> This sounds much more fun than the full contact Easter egg hunt that occurred at my house yesterday.
> I don't "court" bags so much as STALK them, waiting for the best price possible. Sometimes I am successful. Sometimes a painful failure.
> The most difficult part these days is maintaining the one in one out rule. More cute bags keep appearing in stores.



Adult beverages definitely play their part on Dyngus Day, Murphy!  

I know what you mean about maintaining the "one in,one out" rule. Mine is "one in, three out." As a matter of fact, I have three in the Jeep right now to be donated later today after work.   

Only because I treated myself to a new bag this weekend.....      

(I'll have to wait until I get home after work to take a pic)


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> http://polishplate.com/articles/dyngus-day,1.html
> 
> My bag courting ritual leans closer towards *beating the thing with pussy willows & crockery than infatuation. If it lives through that, bag's a winner.
> 
> Even my poor chanel deals with a dog nose & some slams into doorframes.*
> 
> Happy Wet Monday!



^^ :lolots:

Isn't that the hallmark of a great bag and a great relationship, Remainsilly? Everyday life is most often lived in the trenches rather than the mountaintop.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I fear as long as handbags are considered as  status symbols there will be enough consumers who will pay the outragous/ridiculous prices. Most consumers aren't very clever nor reasonable. Or visionaires like the ladies on the island. [emoji6]
> But the high prices have a good side, too: I don't feel the urge of buying more and more bags. [emoji1]
> 
> Regarding Coach: you can find the brand in the outlet villages in G. Perhaps it's the same in F?




I didn't know the brand was that expensive, Ludmilla. 
I know it because of TPF, I have never seen a Coach boutique in France.. let alone an outlet... [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Adult beverages definitely play their part on Dyngus Day, Murphy!
> 
> I know what you mean about maintaining the "one in,one out" rule. Mine is "one in, three out." As a matter of fact, I have three in the Jeep right now to be donated later today after work.
> 
> Only because I treated myself to a new bag this weekend.....
> 
> (I'll have to wait until I get home after work to take a pic)




Wow! A new bag, Fim?
I can't wait to see what it is![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> What a fun tradition! Are adult beverages consumed after the whacking? Or before?
> This sounds much more fun than the full contact Easter egg hunt that occurred at my house yesterday.
> I don't "court" bags so much as STALK them, waiting for the best price possible. Sometimes I am successful. Sometimes a painful failure.
> The most difficult part these days is maintaining the one in one out rule. More cute bags keep appearing in stores.




I am afraid I am a bag stalker myself, Murphy... 
Only trouble is,the one in one out rule is a tough one!
I just can't let a bag go![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I didn't know the brand was that expensive, Ludmilla.
> I know it because of TPF, I have never seen a Coach boutique in France.. let alone an outlet... [emoji8]




As far as I know (but I can be very wrong) coach is only available in outlets in G. Never seen a Boutique... [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm falling at first glance in love with a bag. But I sleep it over before buying. Have to glance at bank account, too. And then I start stalking [emoji1].


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! A new bag, Fim?
> I can't wait to see what it is![emoji7]



Here it is, Mariapia. A white patent leather Dooney drawstring bucket bag. It's actually quite roomy without being either too heavy or cumbersome. I saw it just as it was being put on display and knew it wouldn't last long at 50% off. So I went for it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Here it is, Mariapia. A white patent leather Dooney drawstring bucket bag. It's actually quite roomy without being either too heavy or cumbersome. I saw it just as it was being put on display and knew it wouldn't last long at 50% off. So I went for it!




What a great find, Fim! [emoji106][emoji7]
Perfect for spring and summer. It looks great on you![emoji3]
All your Dooney bags are  beautiful. ! I understand why DB is your favourite brand.[emoji8]
I wish I could get one but I cannot find the brand anywhere. 
Talking about beautiful bags, I still haven't bought anything.[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great find, Fim! [emoji106][emoji7]
> Perfect for spring and summer. It looks great on you![emoji3]
> All your Dooney bags are  beautiful. ! I understand why DB is your favourite brand.[emoji8]
> I wish I could get one but I cannot find the brand anywhere.
> Talking about beautiful bags, I still haven't bought anything.[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. I'm usually not a patent leather person but Dooney patent leather has such great quality that I couldn't resist. I always think of DB as an indigenous  American brand which probably is why it's rarely found outside of North America. I'm sure there are French brands that rarely stray from the EU as well. 

On a more inquisitive note, is there a particular orange pebbled leather bag you're considering? Or are you just thinking of a new bag in general?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Here it is, Mariapia. A white patent leather Dooney drawstring bucket bag. It's actually quite roomy without being either too heavy or cumbersome. I saw it just as it was being put on display and knew it wouldn't last long at 50% off. So I went for it!




It's adorable, Fim! Great find. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I didn't know the brand was that expensive, Ludmilla.
> I know it because of TPF, I have never seen a Coach boutique in France.. let alone an outlet... [emoji8]





Ludmilla said:


> As far as I know (but I can be very wrong) coach is only available in outlets in G. Never seen a Boutique... [emoji15]



I googled Coach stores in G. You can find them in 3 outlets and in some of the big cities.  Would have been a bit awkward if there would have been only outlets... 
I googled Coach in F., also. As far as I can see - no outlets in F. I will visit the Coach store as soon as I go to the Big City next time. It's in the same department store as Mulberry, so I will take a look. I'm curious about the quality and the price tag now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I googled Coach stores in G. You can find them in 3 outlets and in some of the big cities.  Would have been a bit awkward if there would have been only outlets...
> I googled Coach in F., also. As far as I can see - no outlets in F. I will visit the Coach store as soon as I go to the Big City next time. It's in the same department store as Mulberry, so I will take a look. I'm curious about the quality and the price tag now.




You know, Ludmilla, the euro is so low at the moment.... that the convertion into the UAE currency is not in my favour....To give you an idea, in April 2014 
1= 5 dh
Today... 
1=3.8 dh
So, everything becomes very expensive for us Europeans.
Surely, Coach should be cheaper in Europe![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. I'm usually not a patent leather person but Dooney patent leather has such great quality that I couldn't resist. I always think of DB as an indigenous  American brand which probably is why it's rarely found outside of North America. I'm sure there are French brands that rarely stray from the EU as well.
> 
> 
> 
> On a more inquisitive note, is there a particular orange pebbled leather bag you're considering? Or are you just thinking of a new bag in general?




No, Fim, there is no particular orange pebbled bag I am considering....
Today, I saw one from an Italian brand I had never heard about.
It was the exact replica of.....the Moynat Pauline bag. It looked cheap...  but cost 300 ( 30%off). 
Of course I passed.[emoji3]
I also went  to the local Bloomingdales and saw Moreau bags! I had never heard of that French brand. The crafstmanship was pure perfection  but prices were very very high!!!![emoji49][emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It's adorable, Fim! Great find. [emoji4]



Thank you, Ludmilla. Odd as it sounds, my three recent acquisitions have resulted in substantially streamlining my collection of bags. Three bags in, *nine *bags out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No, Fim, there is no particular orange pebbled bag I am considering....
> Today, I saw one from an Italian brand I had never heard about.
> It was the exact replica of.....the Moynat Pauline bag. It looked cheap...  but cost 300 ( 30%off).
> Of course I passed.[emoji3]
> I also went  to the local Bloomingdales and saw Moreau bags! I had never heard of that French brand. The crafstmanship was pure perfection  but prices were very very high!!!![emoji49][emoji49][emoji49]



I see what you mean about Moreau bags, Mariapia. 

They're gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. Odd as it sounds, my three recent acquisitions have resulted in substantially streamlining my collection of bags. Three bags in, *nine *bags out.




Woah! Great Job, Fim! [emoji4] 
That's a lot!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Great Job, Fim! [emoji4]
> That's a lot!



There will be more, Ludmilla. The college where I work held a mini "Eco Fest" today. The venders invited all had to meet specific "green" criteria. Naturally I checked out any vender selling environmentally friendly bags. One in particular caught my eye. A Mosey fern green weather/water resistant convertible backpack bag made from recycled materials (plastic bottles, reclaimed fabric, lead and cadmium free hardware and Low Impact Leather.)

I'll have to take a pic of my own tomorrow. But, until then, this online pic will have to do...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It looks like It's going to be a long day at work tomorrow. So....

1. 3 bags chosen to be donated tomorrow
2. 1 new bag already loaded with my essentials
3. 1 problematic mod pic taken in fading light and prevailing winds..

Have a great night all!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It looks like It's going to be a long day at work tomorrow. So....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. 3 bags chosen to be donated tomorrow
> 
> 2. 1 new bag already loaded with my essentials
> 
> 3. 1 problematic mod pic taken in fading light and prevailing winds..
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great night all!




I have that very bag in Orange. Got it from Dillards at the end of last summer. Von Maur carries them also. They come with a line of matching wallets. 
LOVE them. So light and easy to carry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I have that very bag in Orange. Got it from Dillards at the end of last summer. Von Maur carries them also. They come with a line of matching wallets.
> LOVE them. So light and easy to carry.



That's great to know, Murphy. I'm blown away by all compartments and features this bag offers. I have it loaded up for the long day ahead and it's just as you said. Lightweight and easy to carry, it's ability to effortlessly convert from shoulder bag to backpack will be invaluable today as part of my day at the college will be traipsing around a potential building site.

So I guess I'd just better _Mosey_ along....

:tumbleweed:

(edit: a hard hat for a hard head!). :giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

The color you chose is so springy! I wished I had chosen that one myself.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That's great to know, Murphy. I'm blown away by all compartments and features this bag offers. I have it loaded up for the long day ahead and it's just as you said. Lightweight and easy to carry, it's ability to effortlessly convert from shoulder bag to backpack will be invaluable today as part of my day at the college will be traipsing around a potential building site.
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess I'd just better _Mosey_ along....
> 
> 
> 
> :tumbleweed:
> 
> 
> 
> (edit: a hard hat for a hard head!). :giggles:




A wonderful new find, Fim! I love the design and colour! You absolutely rock that eco friendly green bag! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji18]
Perfect as a work bag and so casual chic as well!
You can carry it all year round too![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The color you chose is so springy! I wished I had chosen that one myself.




I wish I had one like that too, Murphy![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There will be more, Ludmilla. The college where I work held a mini "Eco Fest" today. The venders invited all had to meet specific "green" criteria. Naturally I checked out any vender selling environmentally friendly bags. One in particular caught my eye. A Mosey fern green weather/water resistant convertible backpack bag made from recycled materials (plastic bottles, reclaimed fabric, lead and cadmium free hardware and Low Impact Leather.)
> 
> I'll have to take a pic of my own tomorrow. But, until then, this online pic will have to do...





Fimpagebag said:


> It looks like It's going to be a long day at work tomorrow. So....
> 
> 1. 3 bags chosen to be donated tomorrow
> 2. 1 new bag already loaded with my essentials
> 3. 1 problematic mod pic taken in fading light and prevailing winds..
> 
> Have a great night all!



Nice, Fim. The green is beautiful. Just like grass in spring.  I like those bags made from plastic bottles. It's a smart and chic way to recycle.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nice, Fim. The green is beautiful. Just like grass in spring.  I like those bags made from plastic bottles. It's a smart and chic way to recycle.




I totally agree, Ludmilla. [emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> The color you chose is so springy! I wished I had chosen that one myself.





Mariapia said:


> A wonderful new find, Fim! I love the design and colour! You absolutely rock that eco friendly green bag! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji18]
> Perfect as a work bag and so casual chic as well!
> You can carry it all year round too![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





Mariapia said:


> I wish I had one like that too, Murphy![emoji8]





Ludmilla said:


> Nice, Fim. The green is beautiful. Just like grass in spring.  I like those bags made from plastic bottles. It's a smart and chic way to recycle.





Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Ludmilla. [emoji7]



Thanks so much for all the kind comments, ladies. At the end of a very long dingy windy rain soaked day, I'm finally home. My Mosey bag performed admirably throughout the day. Rain splattered as I walked from the parking lot into work, my bag was almost dry by the time I reached my lab prep room on the third floor. Traipsing around a prospective building site in the rain, the bag got wet but kept everything inside it dry. Given the grim weather forecast for the next few days, I think it's a safe bet what bag I'll be carrying!


----------



## Fimpagebag

As I have recently referenced on another thread, along with donating bags to my local Thrift Shop, I also sort through the purported "high end" bags they receive as donations. Their trust in my judgement is such that any bags deemed counterfeit are slashed beyond recognition and immediately put out in the  dumpster. This draconian approach spares the Thrift Shop of potential criminal prosecution while protecting its integrity as a charitable enterprise. Another bag lover I know donates her similar services to her local Thrift Store. We both agree it's a small thing in the broad scheme of things. But every little bit helps.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As I have recently referenced on another thread, along with donating bags to my local Thrift Shop, I also sort through the purported "high end" bags they receive as donations. Their trust in my judgement is such that any bags deemed counterfeit are slashed beyond recognition and immediately put out in the  dumpster. This draconian approach spares the Thrift Shop of potential criminal prosecution while protecting its integrity as a charitable enterprise. Another bag lover I know donates her similar services to her local Thrift Store. We both agree it's a small thing in the broad scheme of things. But every little bit helps.




Wow, Fim! We are so proud of you.[emoji7]
You are a real expert![emoji106][emoji106]
I wish one of the thrift shops in my town had a person like you.
I once bought a bag from them which happened to be a fake.[emoji107][emoji107]
I told them but they refused to take it back, saying the lady who had brought it only bought genuine items.[emoji84][emoji84]
I just threw it away ....[emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fim, I see you as Fashion Sheriff now. [emoji4]
Great job you are doing at your thrift store!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim! We are so proud of you.[emoji7]
> You are a real expert![emoji106][emoji106]
> I wish one of the thrift shops in my town had a person like you.
> I once bought a bag from them which happened to be a fake.[emoji107][emoji107]
> I told them but they refused to take it back, saying the lady who had brought it only bought genuine items.[emoji84][emoji84]
> I just threw it away ....[emoji17]



As always, you are far too kind, Mariapia. 

While I am by no means an expert, I can recognize a counterfeit bag aided by research, experience, and specific chemical tests that I can perform to determine whether a bag is counterfeit.  :reading:

Full disclosure: these are not tests one can routinely perform at home and are not without consequences. However, given the condition of many of the bags donated, one more scratch or peeling corner is unlikely to be noticed.  

As I've said, it's little enough what I do. But if it can prevent an experience like yours, Mariapia, then it isn't entirely without value.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, you are far too kind, Mariapia.
> 
> While I am by no means an expert, I can recognize a counterfeit bag aided by research, experience, and specific chemical tests that I can perform to determine whether a bag is counterfeit.  :reading:
> 
> Full disclosure: these are not tests one can routinely perform at home and are not without consequences. However, given the condition of many of the bags donated, one more scratch or peeling corner is unlikely to be noticed.
> 
> As I've said, it's little enough what I do. But if it can prevent an experience like yours, Mariapia, then it isn't entirely without value.




You are absolutely amazing , Fim! [emoji7]
I didn't run tests like yours, of course, to détermine my bag was a fake!
I happened to have a black nylon bag from the brand, compared it to my so called glorious find[emoji49][emoji49] and I knew! [emoji83][emoji83]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, I see you as Fashion Sheriff now. [emoji4]
> Great job you are doing at your thrift store!



^This comment caused me to spray coffee whilst laughing--great image of "fashion sheriff."

I've heard people have trouble with goodwill's special auctions, which often sell fake handbags. Claiming they're genuine.
I honestly think thrift/charity shops should be held accountable for such deceptions/ignorance. Not fair. 
Glad Fim spares some customers heartache, by helping identify counterfeits @ her local place.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> ^This comment caused me to spray coffee whilst laughing--great image of "fashion sheriff."
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard people have trouble with goodwill's special auctions, which often sell fake handbags. Claiming they're genuine.
> 
> I honestly think thrift/charity shops should be held accountable for such deceptions/ignorance. Not fair.
> 
> Glad Fim spares some customers heartache, by helping identify counterfeits @ her local place.




Always at your service, Remainsilly. It's my favorite pleasure when I can help people spraying their coffee. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> ^This comment caused me to spray coffee whilst laughing--great image of "fashion sheriff."
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard people have trouble with goodwill's special auctions, which often sell fake handbags. Claiming they're genuine.
> 
> I honestly think thrift/charity shops should be held accountable for such deceptions/ignorance. Not fair.
> 
> Glad Fim spares some customers heartache, by helping identify counterfeits @ her local place.




Some Thrift/Charity Stores are held accountable. It varies by state however.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, I see you as Fashion Sheriff now. [emoji4]
> Great job you are doing at your thrift store!



^^. :lolots:    Thank you, Ludmilla. You made my day!



Mariapia said:


> You are absolutely amazing , Fim! [emoji7]
> I didn't run tests like yours, of course, to détermine my bag was a fake!
> I happened to have a black nylon bag from the brand, compared it to my so called glorious find[emoji49][emoji49] and I knew! [emoji83][emoji83]



If we're talking Longchamp, then I'd stake your expertise against mine any day of the week, Mariapia!    



remainsilly said:


> ^This comment caused me to spray coffee whilst laughing--great image of "fashion sheriff."
> 
> 
> I've heard people have trouble with goodwill's special auctions, which often sell fake handbags. Claiming they're genuine.
> *I honestly think thrift/charity shops should be held accountable for such deceptions/ignorance. *Not fair.
> Glad Fim spares some customers heartache, by helping identify counterfeits @ her local place.



I agree completely, Remainsilly. And fortunately so do the folks at my local Thrift Shop. They are largely funded by our local Community Action, and take their responsibility to the community very seriously. It's a pleasure to help out good people trying to do good.





Murphy47 said:


> Some Thrift/Charity Stores are held accountable. It varies by state however.



That's good to know, Murphy. On another note, our local Marshalls had a scarlet Mosey Convertible Backpack on sale today for $30. Three guesses who ran with that to the checkout!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^. :lolots:    Thank you, Ludmilla. You made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're talking Longchamp, then I'd stake your expertise against mine any day of the week, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, Remainsilly. And fortunately so do the folks at my local Thrift Shop. They are largely funded by our local Community Action, and take their responsibility to the community very seriously. It's a pleasure to help out good people trying to do good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know, Murphy. On another note, our local Marshalls had a scarlet Mosey Convertible Backpack on sale today for $30. Three guesses who ran with that to the checkout!




Aren't they just the coolest bags? TJMaxx had several and I was SOOO tempted. 
But I remained strong and purchased the black sandals I needed for tomorrow nights party.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Aren't they just the coolest bags? TJMaxx had several and I was SOOO tempted.
> But I remained strong and purchased the black sandals I needed for tomorrow nights party.



Great resolve, Murphy! What's your taste in sandals, if I may ask?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^. :lolots:    Thank you, Ludmilla. You made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're talking Longchamp, then I'd stake your expertise against mine any day of the week, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, Remainsilly. And fortunately so do the folks at my local Thrift Shop. They are largely funded by our local Community Action, and take their responsibility to the community very seriously. It's a pleasure to help out good people trying to do good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know, Murphy. On another note, our local Marshalls had a scarlet Mosey Convertible Backpack on sale today for $30. Three guesses who ran with that to the checkout!




No, I wasn't talking Longchamp, Fim![emoji6]
I was talking....Prada![emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^. :lolots:    Thank you, Ludmilla. You made my day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If we're talking Longchamp, then I'd stake your expertise against mine any day of the week, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree completely, Remainsilly. And fortunately so do the folks at my local Thrift Shop. They are largely funded by our local Community Action, and take their responsibility to the community very seriously. It's a pleasure to help out good people trying to do good.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good to know, Murphy. On another note, our local Marshalls had a scarlet Mosey Convertible Backpack on sale today for $30. Three guesses who ran with that to the checkout!




I can see that to get that wonderful bag, Fim, our Fashion Sheriff turned herself into Usan Bolt![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I wish there was a Marshalls in my place!
Huge congrats on your lovely scarlet bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No, I wasn't talking Longchamp, Fim![emoji6]
> I was talking....Prada![emoji15]



Then even more so, Mariapia! I'd put my money on your expertise vs mine when it comes to the subtleties of premier designer nylon bags!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can see that to get that wonderful bag, Fim, our Fashion Sheriff turned herself into Usan Bolt![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I wish there was a Marshalls in my place!
> Huge congrats on your lovely scarlet bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]



^^ :lolots:

What can I say, Mariapia? I've fallen in love with these bags. 

However, the *one in, three out* rule remains in effect. I have three bags going to my local Thrift Shop today.  

Truthfully, it's the least I can do after being responsible for the destruction of no less than *five* counterfeit  bags this week. 

While I have no doubt that whoever donated these bags thought they were doing a good thing, they only succeeded  in making more work for the beleaguered staff.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ :lolots:
> 
> What can I say, Mariapia? I've fallen in love with these bags.
> 
> However, the *one in, three out* rule remains in effect. I have three bags going to my local Thrift Shop today.
> 
> Truthfully, it's the least I can do after being responsible for the destruction of no less than *five* counterfeit  bags this week.
> 
> While I have no doubt that whoever donated these bags thought they were doing a good thing, they only succeeded  in making more work for the beleaguered staff.



Be careful, Fim - with your 1 in 3 out rule you will end up with no bags at all.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Great resolve, Murphy! What's your taste in sandals, if I may ask?




Normally I go for Birks, flip flops or comfort sandals like Ecco. 
Attending an anniversary party this evening so I needed a low heel fancy something. 
Black crochet with patent leather wedge is what I went with. I will try to post a pic later in the day when I am dressed. 
After all this shopping and fuss, of course it's supposed to get down to 40F tonight. Will have to dig up a trench coat.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Be careful, Fim - with your 1 in 3 out rule you will end up with no bags at all.



Never fear, Ludmilla! As long as new bags keep catching my eye, I'll always be in double digits!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Normally I go for Birks, flip flops or comfort sandals like Ecco.
> Attending an anniversary party this evening so I needed a low heel fancy something.
> Black crochet with patent leather wedge is what I went with. I will try to post a pic later in the day when I am dressed.
> After all this shopping and fuss, of course it's supposed to get down to 40F tonight. Will have to dig up a trench coat.



Your new sandals sound perfect for tonight, Murphy. Sorry you can't say the same for the weather. Hopefully it won't be raining. (which it is doing right now as I look outside my tech office window....)

:storm:


----------



## Murphy47

Rain is great for greening it up, but a giant pain for parties. At least the venue is indoors!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Be careful, Fim - with your 1 in 3 out rule you will end up with no bags at all.




Good maths, Ludmilla![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Normally I go for Birks, flip flops or comfort sandals like Ecco.
> Attending an anniversary party this evening so I needed a low heel fancy something.
> Black crochet with patent leather wedge is what I went with. I will try to post a pic later in the day when I am dressed.
> After all this shopping and fuss, of course it's supposed to get down to 40F tonight. Will have to dig up a trench coat.




I wanted to buy myself a pair of Fit Flops sandals here, but.... as they are new collection, they are much too expensive for what they are....The equivalent of  150.....150 for made in China rubber shoes, no way![emoji84][emoji84]
I am sticking to my sneakers![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I wanted to buy myself a pair of Fit Flops sandals here, but.... as they are new collection, they are much too expensive for what they are....The equivalent of  150.....150 for made in China rubber shoes, no way![emoji84][emoji84]
> I am sticking to my sneakers![emoji3]




They are the BEST rubber shoes ever!!!! I bought my first pair end of season 3 years ago and they are holding up well. I can shop all day in them. I bought a leather pair last year and a pair of suede clogs this past winter I love them so much. 
Keep an eye out for sales and give them a try. 
Highly recommend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good maths, Ludmilla![emoji8]



Not to worry, Mariapia. Even with all my recent donations, i still have more bags than days in any month!

:giggles:


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim! We are so proud of you.[emoji7]
> You are a real expert![emoji106][emoji106]
> I wish one of the thrift shops in my town had a person like you.
> I once bought a bag from them which happened to be a fake.[emoji107][emoji107]
> I told them but they refused to take it back, saying the lady who had brought it only bought genuine items.[emoji84][emoji84]
> I just threw it away ....[emoji17]




Ugh! How frustrating.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Normally I go for Birks, flip flops or comfort sandals like Ecco.
> Attending an anniversary party this evening so I needed a low heel fancy something.
> Black crochet with patent leather wedge is what I went with. I will try to post a pic later in the day when I am dressed.
> After all this shopping and fuss, of course it's supposed to get down to 40F tonight. Will have to dig up a trench coat.




Have fun at your party. It's fun to dress up once In a while. Like you & mariapia, I tend to dress quite casually.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> ^This comment caused me to spray coffee whilst laughing--great image of "fashion sheriff."
> 
> 
> 
> I've heard people have trouble with goodwill's special auctions, which often sell fake handbags. Claiming they're genuine.
> 
> I honestly think thrift/charity shops should be held accountable for such deceptions/ignorance. Not fair.
> 
> Glad Fim spares some customers heartache, by helping identify counterfeits @ her local place.




There are loads of fakes on that site. I've stopped shopping off the site because it makes me so upset to see people bidding up these awful fakes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> There are loads of fakes on that site. I've stopped shopping off the site because it makes me so upset to see people bidding up these awful fakes.



I couldn't agree more, Misskris. So many people naturally assume that the bags being offered are authentic when there is no evidence whatsoever of any due diligence.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They are the BEST rubber shoes ever!!!! I bought my first pair end of season 3 years ago and they are holding up well. I can shop all day in them. I bought a leather pair last year and a pair of suede clogs this past winter I love them so much.
> Keep an eye out for sales and give them a try.
> Highly recommend.




I know, Murphy! I have three pairs I bought on sale a few years ago. They were around 60. ( Full price ... 90). I still think that  150 is a lot of money....[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. Even with all my recent donations, i still have more bags than days in any month!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Let me do the maths, Fim.... [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Let me do the maths, Fim.... [emoji8]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Let me do the maths, Fim.... [emoji8]





What can I say, Mariapia?  The *"I have more bags than..." * game is one we can all play!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, Pinch Purse Islanders. Among my rough hewn DH's many talents (blacksmithing, lumberjacking, etc.) is his painting. Though he doesn't consider himself an artist per se, his recent endeavor (to my mind) belies his assertion.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Pinch Purse Islanders. Among my rough hewn DH's many talents (blacksmithing, lumberjacking, etc.) is his painting. Though he doesn't consider himself an artist per se, his recent endeavor (to my mind) belies his assertion.




What a beautiful painting! Your DH is an artist. No denying that. [emoji106][emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a beautiful painting! Your DH is an artist. No denying that. [emoji106][emoji4]



I think so too, Ludmilla. Now if I could only get him to paint the bathroom ceiling....

:lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I know, Murphy! I have three pairs I bought on sale a few years ago. They were around 60. ( Full price ... 90). I still think that  150 is a lot of money....[emoji8]




It's a ridiculous amount of money. You would think they came with the pixie dust and unicorn leather from a few pages back. 
I think the company is aware that mature ladies will pay more for shoes that don't hurt.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think so too, Ludmilla. Now if I could only get him to paint the bathroom ceiling....
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:







Murphy47 said:


> It's a ridiculous amount of money. You would think they came with the pixie dust and unicorn leather from a few pages back.
> I think the company is aware that mature ladies will pay more for shoes that don't hurt.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

You both made me laugh!

Murphy, I guess you are right about the fact that many people are willing to pay more money for shoes that don't hurt. [emoji4]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Pinch Purse Islanders. Among my rough hewn DH's many talents (blacksmithing, lumberjacking, etc.) is his painting. Though he doesn't consider himself an artist per se, his recent endeavor (to my mind) belies his assertion.


Wow! That is really good.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> You both made me laugh!
> 
> Murphy, I guess you are right about the fact that many people are willing to pay more money for shoes that don't hurt. [emoji4]




I am ready to pay more for comfortable shoes, Ludmilla, but certainly not  150![emoji48][emoji48][emoji48]. 
Especially for sandals ![emoji35]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Pinch Purse Islanders. Among my rough hewn DH's many talents (blacksmithing, lumberjacking, etc.) is his painting. Though he doesn't consider himself an artist per se, his recent endeavor (to my mind) belies his assertion.




Your husband is a gem, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
And a real artist too![emoji106]
As for the bathroom ceiling, i think he is waiting for you to choose a lovely summer colour...[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your husband is a gem, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
> And a real artist too![emoji106]
> As for the bathroom ceiling, i think he is waiting for you to choose a lovely summer colour...[emoji8]



Don't give him any ideas, Mariapia! :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Rediscover Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. In the first throes of Spring Cleaning, it's the perfect time for me to reacquaint myself with my bags. I take them out of their dustbags, hold them up to the light, and arrange them in ranks on my bed. Good thing it's a queen size mattress!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Rediscover Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. In the first throes of Spring Cleaning, it's the perfect time for me to reacquaint myself with my bags. I take them out of their dustbags, hold them up to the light, and arrange them in ranks on my bed. Good thing it's a queen size mattress!




You are reading my mind, Fim. I'm debating with myself if I should take one of my more or less unused bags out and use it tomorrow. [emoji78]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are reading my mind, Fim. I'm debating with myself if I should take one of my more or less unused bags out and use it tomorrow. [emoji78]




Birds of a feather, Ludmilla! Sometimes I forget how many really great bags I have, but rarely use.

Happy sorting!


----------



## Fimpagebag

With the glorious weather today forecast as a precursor for tomorrow, my resident fashion consultant helped me choose tomorrow's bag...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> With the glorious weather today forecast as a precursor for tomorrow, my resident fashion consultant helped me choose tomorrow's bag...




Your resident  fashion consultant helped you make a very good choice, Fim![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Wonderful red shoulder bag for a glorious day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your resident  fashion consultant helped you make a very good choice, Fim![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> Wonderful red shoulder bag for a glorious day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, Mariapia. The weather is so beautiful today. And my fashion consultant has been out several times today enjoying the sunshine. Are you still in Dubai?


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> With the glorious weather today forecast as a precursor for tomorrow, my resident fashion consultant helped me choose tomorrow's bag...



Well done


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. The weather is so beautiful today. And my fashion consultant has been out several times today enjoying the sunshine. Are you still in Dubai?




Yes, Fim. I'm still in Dubai. I am flying back to France on Friday morning.
It's pretty hot here,, around 37 degrees![emoji41]
I have seen a few nice bags in discount shops, but because of a very low euro, it isn't worth buying anything here at the moment.
No Dooneys anywhere, unfortunately.....[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim. I'm still in Dubai. I am flying back to France on Friday morning.
> It's pretty hot here,, around 37 degrees![emoji41]
> I have seen a few nice bags in discount shops, but because of a very low euro, it isn't worth buying anything here at the moment.
> No Dooneys anywhere, unfortunately.....[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



But it sounds like you're having a good time nevertheless, Mariapia. :sunnies

We're still short staffed at the college so I'll be working quite a few extra hours until our new tech arrives. (Hopefully he'll be here by the middle of next month). 

And though  my posts might be somewhat sporadic until then,  I'll continue to regularly touch base with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. But for now, early to bed...far too early to rise. 

Have a good night all...


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> But it sounds like you're having a good time nevertheless, Mariapia. :sunnies
> 
> 
> 
> We're still short staffed at the college so I'll be working quite a few extra hours until our new tech arrives. (Hopefully he'll be here by the middle of next month).
> 
> 
> 
> And though  my posts might be somewhat sporadic until then,  I'll continue to regularly touch base with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. But for now, early to bed...far too early to rise.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a good night all...




Hope your new colleague gets there soon. Good luck with your increased workload. I'll miss your posts. They're one of the highlights of my day.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Hope your new colleague gets there soon. Good luck with your increased workload. I'll miss your posts. They're one of the highlights of my day.




Yes, please, Fim! Spend at least five minutes with us! 
Even one post a day will brighten up our day![emoji7]
In the meantime, stay cool and relaxed at work!! Easy to say, I know, but still....[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, please, Fim! Spend at least five minutes with us!
> Even one post a day will brighten up our day![emoji7]
> In the meantime, stay cool and relaxed at work!! Easy to say, I know, but still....[emoji8]




+1

I hope work cools down for you, Fim! [emoji4]

Enjoy Dubai, Mariapia. Still some days left. [emoji1]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Tactful Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. Walking into work today I chanced to fall into step with a woman in her fifties who works in the rarefied air of Administration.

As always, her hair was perfectly coiffed, her make up impeccable, and her jewelry expensive yet discerning. She was red soled well shod, carried a Versace bag, and wafted Dior. 

As we were about to part ways, *She who deigned to speak to me *commented that she'd heard only complimentary remarks about my particular "style."

"But I can't imagine why," she added with a smug smile.

"Oh well," I shrugged, "there's no accounting for tastes."

Watching her as she turned and walked away, I thought how horrified she'd be if she knew the nickname her preference for waist length jackets and leggings had earned her amongst the college's great unwashed. 

As if reading my mind, the friendly voice of one of our maintenance men broke into my reverie.

"So?" he asked. "What did *Ham Hock *want?"


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Tactful Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. Walking into work today I chanced to fall into step with a woman in her fifties who works in the rarefied air of Administration.
> 
> As always, her hair was perfectly coiffed, her make up impeccable, and her jewelry expensive yet discerning. She was red soled well shod, carried a Versace bag, and wafted Dior.
> 
> As we were about to part ways, *She who deigned to speak to me *commented that she'd heard only complimentary remarks about my particular "style."
> 
> "But I can't imagine why," she added with a smug smile.
> 
> "Oh well," I shrugged, "there's no accounting for tastes."
> 
> Watching her as she turned and walked away, I thought how horrified she'd be if she knew the nickname her preference for waist length jackets and leggings had earned her amongst the college's great unwashed.
> 
> As if reading my mind, the friendly voice of one of our maintenance men broke into my reverie.
> 
> "So?" he asked. "What did *Ham Hock *want?"




I had to look up the expression in the dictionary, Fim![emoji3]
She can walk in Louboutins, carry Versage bags, this woman has no elegance at all when it comes to human relationships!

She sure deserves her nickname and I am pretty certain that one day she will know about it.....[emoji49][emoji48]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I had to look up the expression in the dictionary, Fim![emoji3]
> She can walk in Louboutins, carry Versage bags, this woman has no elegance at all when it comes to human relationships!
> 
> She sure deserves her nickname and I am pretty certain that one day she will know about it.....[emoji49][emoji48]



If she ever does, she should consider herself lucky, Mariapia. Seen from a different angle, the view may well be more hoof than hock!

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> If she ever does, she should consider herself lucky, Mariapia. Seen from a different angle, the view may well be more hoof than hock!
> 
> :lolots:




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Definitely a hoof, Fim. With red sole. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> If she ever does, she should consider herself lucky, Mariapia. Seen from a different angle, the view may well be more hoof than hock!
> 
> :lolots:




Absolutely hilarious, Fim![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Wealth(less)" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often we all feel the pinch of finances. But that only decreases our worth if we let it. So open a can of soup, have a Twinkie, and let a smile be your currency for today.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Wealth(less)" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often we all feel the pinch of finances. But that only decreases our worth if we let it. So open a can of soup, have a Twinkie, and let a smile be your currency for today.




Oh man, I LOVE twinkies. Now I have to go to the quickie mart.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Wealth(less)" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often we all feel the pinch of finances. But that only decreases our worth if we let it. So open a can of soup, have a Twinkie, and let a smile be your currency for today.




You're so right, Fim!
I am eating a bar of Kinder Bueno just now.....
Pure Heaven![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehe. It's more a punch of finances for me at the moment...
But I like the "have a Twinkie" thought. I guess Twinkie is Beer or Prosecco for me today - and a long walk with the dog. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. It's more a punch of finances for me at the moment...
> But I like the "have a Twinkie" thought. I guess Twinkie is Beer or Prosecco for me today - and a long walk with the dog. [emoji4]




Trust me on this: beer and twinkies do not mix. Ever.[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Trust me on this: beer and twinkies do not mix. Ever.[emoji3]




I guess I should google NOW what a Twinkie is... [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Oh man, I LOVE twinkies. Now I have to go to the quickie mart.



Absolutely, Murphy. *Run* don't walk to the Quickie Mart!   


Mariapia said:


> You're so right, Fim!
> I am eating a bar of Kinder Bueno just now.....
> Pure Heaven![emoji7][emoji7]



Yum! Have one for me as well, Mariapia!  :snack:



Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. It's more a punch of finances for me at the moment...
> But I like the "have a Twinkie" thought. I guess Twinkie is Beer or Prosecco for me today - and a long walk with the dog. [emoji4]



I know how you feel, Ludmilla. But remember, your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders are here for you...      



Murphy47 said:


> Trust me on this: beer and twinkies do not mix. Ever.[emoji3]



You've got that right, Murphy!!     



Ludmilla said:


> I guess I should google NOW what a Twinkie is... [emoji6]



Forget the Twinkies, Ludmilla. It sounds like you could really use a beer!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Murphy. *Run* don't walk to the Quickie Mart!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Have one for me as well, Mariapia!  :snack:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, Ludmilla. But remember, your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders are here for you...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've got that right, Murphy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the Twinkies, Ludmilla. It sounds like you could really use a beer!




Oooh, a frothy cold one with fish and chips sounds yummy today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Oooh, a frothy cold one with fish and chips sounds yummy today.



Indeed it does, Murphy!  Love chips with malt vinegar!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I guess I should google NOW what a Twinkie is... [emoji6]



Spongy, cream-filled snack cakes--which cause me to remember the twinkie-craving movie character from, "Zombieland." And then laugh uncontrollably.
http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_22022264/last-box-twinkies-and-zombieland


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Spongy, cream-filled snack cakes--which cause me to remember the twinkie-craving movie character from, "Zombieland." And then laugh uncontrollably.
> http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_22022264/last-box-twinkies-and-zombieland





This is for you, Remainsilly!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Tactful Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. Walking into work today I chanced to fall into step with a woman in her fifties who works in the rarefied air of Administration.
> 
> As always, her hair was perfectly coiffed, her make up impeccable, and her jewelry expensive yet discerning. She was red soled well shod, carried a Versace bag, and wafted Dior.
> 
> As we were about to part ways, *She who deigned to speak to me *commented that she'd heard only complimentary remarks about my particular "style."
> 
> "But I can't imagine why," she added with a smug smile.
> 
> "Oh well," I shrugged, "there's no accounting for tastes."
> 
> Watching her as she turned and walked away, I thought how horrified she'd be if she knew the nickname her preference for waist length jackets and leggings had earned her amongst the college's great unwashed.
> 
> As if reading my mind, the friendly voice of one of our maintenance men broke into my reverie.
> 
> "So?" he asked. "What did *Ham Hock *want?"


  Ha!! I *love* the maintenance guys at my school. They know everything!

What an amazingly composed rejoinder. I would have just stood there gasping like a dying fish. Well played !


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> This is for you, Remainsilly!



Ahhh, Tallahassee--the only man who can kill zombies with a banjo & some garden shears.
"Enjoy the little things."

Perfect, Fim! Thanks.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, it's my last day in Dubai....[emoji352]
All in all, I have been very reasonable so far.. [emoji732]&#65039;[emoji732]&#65039;
It's around noon, I am going for a walk.....
No bag shops in my area....
Unless I decide to take the metro to the nearest shopping mall.. I should be safe....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Murphy. *Run* don't walk to the Quickie Mart!
> 
> 
> Yum! Have one for me as well, Mariapia!  :snack:
> 
> 
> 
> I know how you feel, Ludmilla. But remember, your fellow Pinch Purse Islanders are here for you...
> 
> 
> 
> You've got that right, Murphy!!
> 
> 
> 
> Forget the Twinkies, Ludmilla. It sounds like you could really use a beer!



:lolots: Yes - I chose beer instead of sweets. And thanks for being here!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's my last day in Dubai....[emoji352]
> All in all, I have been very reasonable so far.. [emoji732]&#65039;[emoji732]&#65039;
> It's around noon, I am going for a walk.....
> No bag shops in my area....
> Unless I decide to take the metro to the nearest shopping mall.. I should be safe....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Have a save travel home, Mariapia and enjoy your last day in Dubai!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Spongy, cream-filled snack cakes--which cause me to remember the twinkie-craving movie character from, "Zombieland." And then laugh uncontrollably.
> http://www.mercurynews.com/ci_22022264/last-box-twinkies-and-zombieland



Thank you! We don't have Twinkies in G. But I can imagine them we have similar stuff.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Have a save travel home, Mariapia and enjoy your last day in Dubai!!




Thank you, Ludmilla![emoji7]
It's 35 degrees here today and only 18 in my home town!
I still have time to go and buy myself a down jacket![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

After a *Thoroughly Frustrating Thursday* I am once again back to the safe environs of Pinch Purse Island. After a day spent dealing with autocrats and bureaucrats it's good to be with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.



Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's my last day in Dubai....
> All in all, I have been very reasonable so far.
> It's around noon, I am going for a walk.....
> No bag shops in my area....
> Unless I decide to take the metro to the nearest shopping mall.. I should be safe....



Keep up the good work, Mariapia! You have been restraint personified. Good job!    



Ludmilla said:


> :lolots: Yes - I chose beer instead of sweets. And thanks for being here!



Especially after the day I've had, I'll drink to that, Ludmilla!  



Ludmilla said:


> Have a save travel home, Mariapia and enjoy your last day in Dubai!!



+1. 



Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla![emoji7]
> It's 35 degrees here today and only 18 in my home town!
> I still have time to go and buy myself a down jacket![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



You may need one, Mariapia!  &#128524;



misskris03 said:


> Ha!! I *love* the maintenance guys at my school. They know everything!
> 
> I know, Misskris! What would we do without them?
> 
> What an amazingly composed rejoinder. I would have just stood there gasping like a dying fish. Well played !



Believe me, My first inclination was anything but composed, Misskris!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's my last day in Dubai....[emoji352]
> All in all, I have been very reasonable so far.. [emoji732]&#65039;[emoji732]&#65039;
> It's around noon, I am going for a walk.....
> No bag shops in my area....
> Unless I decide to take the metro to the nearest shopping mall.. I should be safe....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Safe travels!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Believe me, My first inclination was anything but composed, Misskris!



Ha! that icon was meant for people like her. So was this one :censor:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> After a *Thoroughly Frustrating Thursday* I am once again back to the safe environs of Pinch Purse Island. After a day spent dealing with autocrats and bureaucrats it's good to be with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.



I can totally relate to this, Fim. It's kind of Frustrating Friday, too...


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Frugally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. As finances on the home front prepare to be tightened in anticipation of living on a fixed income, I've come up with some guidelines to help take the sting out of economizing.

1. Count my blessings, *as well as my bags.* Any additions to my collection will have to be thrift shop finds. That being the case....

2. Find the funky, embrace the outrageous, and satisfy the itch with bags I can repurpose, reinvent, and reuse.

3. Enjoy the journey, feel no qualms, and embrace the adventure.

All in all, it should be a lot of fun.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I can totally relate to this, Fim. It's kind of Frustrating Friday, too...



I was tempted to think the same thing, Ludmilla. But then I remembered my local Thrift Shop is having a two for one sale today and hope springs eternal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

I'm back from my Thrift Shop foray. While I found great deals on two sweaters and a few blouses, no bag caught my eye. *However* the bags that were there helped me refine my criteria for my next Thrift Shop bag.

1. It must be leather, suede, coated canvas, or quality textile.
2. It must be a bag I can see myself actually using.
3. Any repairs the bag would require must be within my skill set. 
4. No odor. While many smells can be eliminated, it simply isn't worth the hard work and potential heartache.
5. Lastly, unless the quality is superb and the condition exceptional, no unbranded bags.

Today no bag met any of the above criteria. But that's not saying I won't eventually find one!


----------



## Ludmilla

That's quite a list, Fim. But a very very useful one for all kinds of thrift shop finds. [emoji4]
We don't have good thrift shops in my area. [emoji19]
I'm pretty sure you will find a new bag nevertheless. And for now you can enjoy the bags you already have. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That's quite a list, Fim. But a very very useful one for all kinds of thrift shop finds. [emoji4]
> We don't have good thrift shops in my area. [emoji19]
> I'm pretty sure you will find a new bag nevertheless. And for now* you can enjoy the bags you already have. * [emoji6]



My thought exactly, Ludmilla!  

Though my criteria may seem daunting, there's a method to my madness. I don't need another bag. But I love the hunt. With my criteria in place, I hope to avoid an impulse purchase which so often results in regret.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm back from my Thrift Shop foray. While I found great deals on two sweaters and a few blouses, no bag caught my eye. *However* the bags that were there helped me refine my criteria for my next Thrift Shop bag.
> 
> 1. It must be leather, suede, coated canvas, or quality textile.
> 2. It must be a bag I can see myself actually using.
> 3. Any repairs the bag would require must be within my skill set.
> 4. No odor. While many smells can be eliminated, it simply isn't worth the hard work and potential heartache.
> 5. Lastly, unless the quality is superb and the condition exceptional, no unbranded bags.
> 
> Today no bag met any of the above criteria. But that's not saying I won't eventually find one!



I'm amazed at your thrift store finds. I can almost never find a decent bag that the thrift store for a low price. The nice ones are always relatively expensive (50.00 and up) and almost never my style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I'm amazed at your thrift store finds. I can almost never find a decent bag that the thrift store for a low price. The nice ones are always relatively expensive (50.00 and up) and almost never my style.



I know what you mean, Misskris. The current crop in both Thrift Shops I frequent are slim pickings. Ditto for my local Marshalls and TJ Maxx.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am back ![emoji7]
And you know what? I went window shopping this morning and everything is so much cheaper here that I had to resist temptation quite a few times!
I didn't buy any bags in Dubai....[emoji26]
I am still looking for an orange bag in pebbled leather, by the way.[emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back ![emoji7]
> And you know what? I went window shopping this morning and everything is so much cheaper here that I had to resist temptation quite a few times!
> I didn't buy any bags in Dubai....[emoji26]
> I am still looking for an orange bag in pebbled leather, by the way.[emoji7]



 artyhat:    Hooray! Welcome back, Mariapia!  

Good job resisting temptation. Happy hunting for the *perfect* orange pebbled leather bag!

&#128525;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> artyhat:    Hooray! Welcome back, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> Good job resisting temptation. Happy hunting for the *perfect* orange pebbled leather bag!
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7]




Thank you, Fim![emoji7]
To give you an example or what Dubai prices were like...
As I could not afford a bag, I looked for one of those adorable Ladurée keyrings to use as a bagcharm which I had seen in bag reveals on TPF.[emoji3]

 82 at Ladurée boutique in Dubai....[emoji48]

I have just visited the Ladurée site ....
42![emoji106][emoji106]

I am going to ask my Parisian friend to get one for me. She will bring it to me when she comes !

Jeanne will be so delighted![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim![emoji7]
> To give you an example or what Dubai prices were like...
> As I could not afford a bag, I looked for one of those adorable Ladurée keyrings to use as a bagcharm which I had seen in bag reveals on TPF.[emoji3]
> 
>  82 at Ladurée boutique in Dubai....[emoji48]
> 
> I have just visited the Ladurée site ....
> 42![emoji106][emoji106]
> 
> I am going to ask my Parisian friend to get one for me. She will bring it to me when she comes !
> 
> Jeanne will be so delighted![emoji7]



I promise I won't breathe a word to Minnie. Otherwise she might ruin the surprise and tell Jeanne. Not to mention throwing a tantrum if I don't find something for her too!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I promise I won't breathe a word to Minnie. Otherwise she might ruin the surprise and tell Jeanne. Not to mention throwing a tantrum if I don't find something for her too!




I didn't say anything to Jeanne either....
She has been sulking since I arrived. [emoji35]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back ![emoji7]
> And you know what? I went window shopping this morning and everything is so much cheaper here that I had to resist temptation quite a few times!
> I didn't buy any bags in Dubai....[emoji26]
> I am still looking for an orange bag in pebbled leather, by the way.[emoji7]




I'm glad that you are back. [emoji4]
As for your bag hunting: I'm sure you will find your perfect orange bag soon. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm glad that you are back. [emoji4]
> As for your bag hunting: I'm sure you will find your perfect orange bag soon. [emoji8]




Thank you, Ludmilla![emoji3]
if I don't find it....I can still survive....[emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> if I don't find it....I can still survive....[emoji8]




Even if you're afraid and petrified? Lol. 
I am in a song lyric quoting mood today and can't seem to stop....


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Sanity Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. I'm the first to admit that (when it comes to bags) my judgement can't always be trusted. I've had my share of miscues and disasters. Yet, for all of my lunacy, I still retain some measure of sanity when it comes to buying bags. I never buy what I can't afford, and I never pay more for a bag than what I've paid before. 

My most recent example are my two Mosey bags. As much as I am tempted to add another one in a different color than the two I own, I refuse to pay twice, thrice, or as much as four times more than what I've recently paid. 

Unreasonable perhaps. Stubborn most certainly. But it's the way I retain my (questionable) sanity when it comes to my bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Sanity Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. I'm the first to admit that (when it comes to bags) my judgement can't always be trusted. I've had my share of miscues and disasters. Yet, for all of my lunacy, I still retain some measure of sanity when it comes to buying bags. I never buy what I can't afford, and I never pay more for a bag than what I've paid before.
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent example are my two Mosey bags. As much as I am tempted to add another one in a different color than the two I own, I refuse to pay twice, thrice, or as much as four times more than what I've recently paid.
> 
> 
> 
> Unreasonable perhaps. Stubborn most certainly. But it's the way I retain my (questionable) sanity when it comes to my bags.




You are far from being unreasonable , Fim!
I feel the same.
I would like another Longchamp Quadri but no way will I spend more than twice as much as the rubis one I got on sale..[emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are far from being unreasonable , Fim!
> I feel the same.
> I would like another Longchamp Quadri but no way will I spend more than twice as much as the rubis one I got on sale..[emoji3]



Absolutely, Mariapia! No matter what a particular bag may cost, it has to be worth it to me.

Admittedly, I've been spoiled by some of the prices I've paid. But I can't justify paying what is considered "full price." 

Especially when the money I save can be used to purchase more bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Mariapia! No matter what a particular bag may cost, it has to be worth it to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I've been spoiled by some of the prices I've paid. But I can't justify paying what is considered "full price."
> 
> 
> 
> Especially when the money I save can be used to purchase more bags!
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> 
> I don't even remember what paying full price means, Fim![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji7]

Breaking News!
A friend of mine had to go  to the nearest big city, yesterday. 
I asked him if he could go to Ladurée pastry shop ( I had just learned there was one there...) and get the keyring I told you about.[emoji6]
He didn't dare say no....[emoji3]
He said there were two Japanese ladies who, seeing he was buying what would be a lovely bag charm, bought a few  in different colours![emoji173]&#65039;
I will post a pic when I am back from the supermarket!


----------



## Mariapia

Here it is![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

How totally cute!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here it is![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2969735




Love it! It's both chic and adorable! Jeanne will be so pleased!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here it is![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2969735




Very nice and cute! [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you ladies![emoji7]
Jeanne will, of course, share it with her sisters.....[emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies![emoji7]
> Jeanne will, of course, share it with her sisters.....[emoji3]



Of course she will, Mariapia. (As long as you don't tell her.   :giggles

Have you decided which bag will have the honor of wearing your fabulous new purchase?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Of course she will, Mariapia. (As long as you don't tell her.   :giggles
> 
> 
> 
> Have you decided which bag will have the honor of wearing your fabulous new purchase?




A very good question, indeed, Fim![emoji106]
First, I have to buy hair ties to attach the charm to handles....for example my Longchamp Quadri or Le Pliage have no hardware to attach it to...[emoji26]
I also have to take the hardware into account... Most of my bags have " silver" hardware....The charm is " gold".. [emoji26]
Right now..  Jeanne is beaming. It seems that she is the only one to meet all criteria! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Inspired by *Google*  this Earth Day, what animal best describes you and your bags? Are you a bird on the wing, a beast of the field, or a swimmer of seas?

After consideration, I have decided I am far more Magpie than Pack Rat. But only by the slimmest of margins. Ooooh, shiny.....

:lolots:


----------



## remainsilly

http://ct.iscute.com/ol/ic/sw/i40/2/5/10/ic_e2a91760734641c5c46664dc1ebd495b.jpg

Squirrel--
Because I gather my little bag hoard through vision & touch senses, using my large eyes & sturdy claws.
I range from being considered adorably cute to extreme nuisance. Depends upon the day. 
Also, I try to replant a few useful seeds, found in my scurrying journey through mulberry trees, etc. 
To encourage others. And to destroy many careful collection plans with errant, curious saplings. Jusy so life stays interesting. 

Fun topic, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bird on the wing, as I prefer to travel lightweight. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Bird on the wing, as I prefer to travel lightweight. [emoji6]



Awesome analogy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bird on the wing, as I prefer to travel lightweight. [emoji6]




You beat me to it, Ludmilla!
Bird on the wing too and for the same reason![emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You beat me to it, Ludmilla!
> Bird on the wing too and for the same reason![emoji6]



 Oh the joy of traveling lightweight!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh the joy of traveling lightweight!




When I went to Dubai, my carry on only weighed ...  6.1 kilo. The luggage itself ( a Samsonite) weighed 1.6 kilo.
My Reebok bag weighed approximately 3kilos. 
I hate packing and unpacking.. The less I carry, the better it is![emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Thoughts for Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island. With two inches of fresh snow on the ground and a howling wind decapitating daffodils, Spring is taking it on the chin today. :boxing:

It's one of those miserable cold gray overcast days that desperately needs help keeping my spirits up. :storm:

So what to do? I'm certainly not buying a new bag. At this point nothing I've seen (that I can afford) has caught my eye.  

I'm also working longer hours and have less time at home to indulge in my continuing adventures with French cuisine.      

However, there's always fried chicken. Our local supermarket does a dandy job with their fried chicken and it might just be "what the doctor ordered".


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry to hear about headless daffodils [emoji19]
I too am dallying with French food. Best way EVER to use up small pieces of meat. 
Every recipe starts with "sauté an onion" and I just couldn't face any more onions today. 
So I am off to the hair salon. I haven't had a proper haircut on 3 years so here I go! 
While no snow here, it is has "warmed up" to 59 which is about 20F below average. 
So much for my new sandals. They will just have to continue to stare out the window wistfully.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Thoughts for Thursday *on Pinch Purse Island. With two inches of fresh snow on the ground and a howling wind decapitating daffodils, Spring is taking it on the chin today. :boxing:
> 
> It's one of those miserable cold gray overcast days that desperately needs help keeping my spirits up. :storm:
> 
> So what to do? I'm certainly not buying a new bag. At this point nothing I've seen (that I can afford) has caught my eye.
> 
> I'm also working longer hours and have less time at home to indulge in my continuing adventures with French cuisine.
> 
> However, there's always fried chicken. Our local supermarket does a dandy job with their fried chicken and it might just be "what the doctor ordered".




Oh, what kind of spring weather is that, Fim?[emoji15][emoji15]
No wonder you  need  something to cheer you up! Fried chicken will be perfect![emoji3]
+your friends on Pinch Purse Island![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear about headless daffodils [emoji19]
> I too am dallying with French food. Best way EVER to use up small pieces of meat.
> Every recipe starts with "sauté an onion" and I just couldn't face any more onions today.
> So I am off to the hair salon. I haven't had a proper haircut on 3 years so here I go!
> While no snow here, it is has "warmed up" to 59 which is about 20F below average.
> So much for my new sandals. They will just have to continue to stare out the window wistfully.




Enjoy your time at the hairdresser's , Murphy![emoji7]
As for the sandals, no worry, they  aren't going anywhere![emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your time at the hairdresser's , Murphy![emoji7]
> As for the sandals, no worry, they  aren't going anywhere![emoji8]




True. But they wish they were. [emoji1][emoji253]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's _*"Back to the Future"*_ *Friday *on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often I find myself yearning for a time when ignorance was bliss when it came to a purse. If I liked it, I liked it, and that's all that mattered. I didn't take into account how long it would last, whether it was in style or on trend. 

Nope. It was just me and my purse slogging through rain, snow, sand, or sun. I didn't know about dust bags, leather guard, etc. I'd toss it on a chair, hang it on a hook, wipe it off with a washcloth, and keep a can of Kiwi shoe polish on hand to address any serious imperfections.

So maybe, just maybe, for one day I might go back to that simpler time.

Too bad it won't be in a DeLorean!


----------



## Mariapia

Those were the days, Fim!
As for me, it's true that I still don't baby my bags. I have realized that most of them are tough and can be carried, rain or shine. 
Our worst enemy is ink or colour transfer....
Kiwi shoe polish is on my shelf too.[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Uh-oh. I fear I'm still ignorant about my bags... At least as soon as it comes to slogging through rain, snow, sand or sun. And washcloths and shoe polish. [emoji1]
I'm not a good girl. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Those were the days, Fim!
> As for me, it's true that I still don't baby my bags. I have realized that most of them are tough and can be carried, rain or shine.
> Our worst enemy is ink or colour transfer....
> Kiwi shoe polish is on my shelf too.[emoji8]




I hear you on ink and colour transfer-but shoe polish does wonders there. [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Uh-oh. I fear I'm still ignorant about my bags... At least as soon as it comes to slogging through rain, snow, sand or sun. And washcloths and shoe polish. [emoji1]
> I'm not a good girl. [emoji6]



Me neither.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Uh-oh. I fear I'm still ignorant about my bags... At least as soon as it comes to slogging through rain, snow, sand or sun. And washcloths and shoe polish. [emoji1]
> I'm not a good girl. [emoji6]



(Raising my naughty little hand, too)
mulberry alice zipped tote + running + rainstorm + strawberry & banana smoothie 

Everyone lived.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> (Raising my naughty little hand, too)
> 
> mulberry alice zipped tote + running + rainstorm + strawberry & banana smoothie
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone lived.




[emoji1] I'm glad everyone survived!! But - some little adventure doesn't hurt bags... It's boring inside dustbags.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Me neither.




Hello Misskris! How nice that you also belong to the Bag Adventure Sporting Team. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Sore Shoulder" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Having managed to tweak my wonky shoulder this past week, today I'm indulging in sorting through my bags to find the most (and least) egregious.  

Happily, I've found that my collection of bags have transitioned to take into account the inevitable infirmities of both age and finance. 

With honorable mention to Mariapia and Ludmilla, my wonky shoulder thanks my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders for helping me overcome my former resistance to nylon bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Sore Shoulder" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Having managed to tweak my wonky shoulder this past week, today I'm indulging in sorting through my bags to find the most (and least) egregious.
> 
> Happily, I've found that my collection of bags have transitioned to take into account the inevitable infirmities of both age and finance.
> 
> With honorable mention to Mariapia and Ludmilla, my wonky shoulder thanks my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders for helping me overcome my former resistance to nylon bags.




Nylon bags are the best, Fim! 
We are carrying so many things nowadays that the weight had to be taken into account. My physiotherapist told me that even teenagers have back, shoulder or neck issues....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Nylon bags are the best, Fim!
> We are carrying so many things nowadays that the weight had to be taken into account. My physiotherapist told me that *even teenagers have back, shoulder or neck issues....*[emoji15][emoji15]



I can well believe it, Mariapia. At the college where I work our students are like pack mules with all they have to carry.  Small wonder backpacks are so popular.  

As for me, with so much going on these past few weeks at the college, I've found my two Mosey convertible backpack bags just what I've needed lately with my working longer hours.



Which is why it's always prudent to "never say never." From once thinking there was *no way* I'd ever own a backpack bag to now owning four, I have to admit it's a style that has a definite place in my lifestyle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I can well believe it, Mariapia. At the college where I work our students are like pack mules with all they have to carry.  Small wonder backpacks are so popular.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, with so much going on these past few weeks at the college, I've found my two Mosey convertible backpack bags just what I've needed lately with my working longer hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it's always prudent to "never say never." From once thinking there was *no way* I'd ever own a backpack bag to now owning four, I have to admit it's a style that has a definite place in my lifestyle.




I hope your shoulder is better soon - and so are your working hours! [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I can well believe it, Mariapia. At the college where I work our students are like pack mules with all they have to carry.  Small wonder backpacks are so popular.
> 
> 
> 
> As for me, with so much going on these past few weeks at the college, I've found my two Mosey convertible backpack bags just what I've needed lately with my working longer hours.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it's always prudent to "never say never." From once thinking there was *no way* I'd ever own a backpack bag to now owning four, I have to admit it's a style that has a definite place in my lifestyle.




Enjoy your weekend, Fim! You absolutely need to relax.
I hope next week will be quieter at work![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I can well believe it, Mariapia. At the college where I work our students are like pack mules with all they have to carry.  Small wonder backpacks are so popular.
> 
> As for me, with so much going on these past few weeks at the college, I've found my two Mosey convertible backpack bags just what I've needed lately with my working longer hours.
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why it's always prudent to "never say never." From once thinking there was *no way* I'd ever own a backpack bag to now owning four, I have to admit it's a style that has a definite place in my lifestyle.



I have the same issue with shoes--I'm in the process of giving away almost all of my heels, even the little kitten heels because my feet can't take it anymore.

So I find myself scouring resale shops/sites for nice loafers and drool over Ferragamo--which I swore I'd never even look at because only old ladies wear them. 

Live and learn.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Misskris! How nice that you also belong to the Bag Adventure Sporting Team. [emoji4]



I'm a proud member


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I have the same issue with shoes--I'm in the process of giving away almost all of my heels, even the little kitten heels because my feet can't take it anymore.
> 
> So I find myself scouring resale shops/sites for nice loafers and drool over Ferragamo--which I swore I'd never even look at because only old ladies wear them.
> 
> *Live and learn.*



Absolutely, Misskris. Needs must and we all have to make the too often necessary  adjustments. 

Fortunately, with every new reality there are new horizons to explore.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your weekend, Fim! You absolutely need to relax.
> I hope next week will be quieter at work![emoji173]&#65039;



It hopefully will be, Mariapia. I plan to work only my usual hours this upcoming week. The semester is winding down and there should be fewer labs to prep.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It hopefully will be, Mariapia. I plan to work only my usual hours this upcoming week. The semester is winding down and there should be fewer labs to prep.




Great news, Fim!
I suppose you already know which handbag will celebrate the beginning of a cool and quiet week![emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great news, Fim!
> I suppose you already know which handbag will celebrate the beginning of a cool and quiet week![emoji6]



You're right, Mariapia. My wonky shoulder has recovered sufficiently for me to wear my Cole Haan nylon tote tomorrow. It's more medium in size than large, but there's plenty of room for all the essentials I'll need tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. My wonky shoulder has recovered sufficiently for me to wear my Cole Haan nylon tote tomorrow. It's more medium in size than large, but there's plenty of room for all the essentials I'll need tomorrow.




Great choice, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
I am happy to know your shoulder is not hurting as much today. Nylon will be perfect.
Don't load it too much, though![emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great choice, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
> I am happy to know your shoulder is not hurting as much today. Nylon will be perfect.
> Don't load it too much, though![emoji6]



I won't have to, Mariapia. I'm back to part time hours and couldn't be happier! it won't be as much money, but at least I'll have more time to enjoy my bags, experiment with a few new recipes, and be able to take the dogs out for their afternoon walk!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I won't have to, Mariapia. I'm back to part time hours and couldn't be happier! it won't be as much money, but at least I'll have more time to enjoy my bags, experiment with a few new recipes, and be able to take the dogs out for their afternoon walk!




Absolutely, Fim![emoji3][emoji3]
After all those long hours you spent at work last week, going back to part time will be pure luxury![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Fim![emoji3][emoji3]
> After all those long hours you spent at work last week, going back to part time will be pure luxury![emoji106][emoji106]



Actually I've been working extra hours for the past few weeks. Which explains my sporadic contributions to this thread as of late. But now I'm ready to kick back, relax, and spend more time on our lovely Island with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually I've been working extra hours for the past few weeks. Which explains my sporadic contributions to this thread as of late. But now I'm ready to kick back, relax, and spend more time on our lovely Island with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.




In French, we say " on ne peut pas être au four et au moulin"....
Meaning, but I am sure you understood, i can't be in two places at once"
The French translation would be ....
" i can't be at the baker's oven and at the mill at once...."[emoji8]
I love it![emoji7]
Enjoy your free time, Fim![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> In French, we say " on ne peut pas être au four et au moulin"....
> Meaning, but I am sure you understood, i can't be in two places at once"
> The French translation would be ....
> " i can't be at the baker's oven and at the mill at once...."[emoji8]
> I love it![emoji7]
> Enjoy your free time, Fim![emoji3]



Have you already received your new LC?
Is there something new on the orange tote front?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Have you already received your new LC?
> Is there something new on the orange tote front?




No, Ludmilla, I haven't received it yet. I haven't found my orange bag either...
The Italian gentleman I told you about said he would get orange totes around the 5th of May....[emoji3]
What about you, Ludmilla? Do you have a bag in mind?[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, Ludmilla, I haven't received it yet. I haven't found my orange bag either...
> The Italian gentleman I told you about said he would get orange totes around the 5th of May....[emoji3]
> What about you, Ludmilla? Do you have a bag in mind?[emoji8]



I've seen the Selene zip midi of Massaccesi recently on the website and I'm a bit in love I guess.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I've seen the Selene zip midi of Massaccesi recently on the website and I'm a bit in love I guess.




I agree, Ludmilla, those Massaccesi bags are really beautiful!
They have lots of fans here and for a reason, I think![emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a *Maddening  Monday*, Pinch Purse Islanders!  

 A bag I lent to our Fashion Marketing Department for their annual Fashion Show went missing after the show. The head of the department was so appalled he read his class the riot act this morning and like magic the bag appeared in a plastic bag hung on his office door. 


It was my Perlina Gemma Tote and (because I've actually donated bags to the Department in the past) it was "naturally" assumed by one of the students that it "was up for grabs." 
:censor:

Good try, but the head of the Department specifically posted a list of all articles "on loan" for the Show and were to be returned to him after the proceedings. 

Unfortunately, though I have my bag back, the same happy outcome cannot be said for one of our faculty who'd loaned her Bal Moto jacket to the show. :cry:

Some people have no shame!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> What a *Maddening  Monday*, Pinch Purse Islanders!
> 
> A bag I lent to our Fashion Marketing Department for their annual Fashion Show went missing after the show. The head of the department was so appalled he read his class the riot act this morning and like magic the bag appeared in a plastic bag hung on his office door.
> 
> 
> It was my Perlina Gemma Tote and (because I've actually donated bags to the Department in the past) it was "naturally" assumed by one of the students that it "was up for grabs."
> :censor:
> 
> Good try, but the head of the Department specifically posted a list of all articles "on loan" for the Show and were to be returned to him after the proceedings.
> 
> Unfortunately, though I have my bag back, the same happy outcome cannot be said for one of our faculty who'd loaned her Bal Moto jacket to the show. :cry:
> 
> Some people have no shame!



*Great News!* 

With the threat of a pending police investigation, the Bal Moto jacket has been turned into Campus Security's "Lost & Found" and has been returned to it's rightful owner!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Great News!*
> 
> 
> 
> With the threat of a pending police investigation, the Bal Moto jacket has been turned into Campus Security's "Lost & Found" and has been returned to it's rightful owner!




All is well that ends well, Fim!
There are dishonest people everywhere, unfortunately.
How could  those people believe they could get away with it?
Are they cynical, naive or simply stupid?[emoji83]


----------



## Murphy47

Too many people watched the Devil Wears Prada and think that's how these things work.
Glad it all turned out well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> All is well that ends well, Fim!
> There are dishonest people everywhere, unfortunately.
> How could  those people believe they could get away with it?
> *Are they cynical, naive or simply stupid?*[emoji83]



I'd say yes to all three, Mariapia. However, if any good has come out of this, it's that  our Fashion Marketing students got a crash course in reality. An incident like this could derail a career before it begins.



Murphy47 said:


> Too many people watched the Devil Wears Prada and think that's how these things work.
> Glad it all turned out well.



Too true, Murphy. More than one student wondered "what's the big deal" before being told that the police were being called in to investigate the theft(s).

Suddenly it was a very big deal indeed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I'd say yes to all three, Mariapia. However, if any good has come out of this, it's that  our Fashion Marketing students got a crash course in reality. An incident like this could derail a career before it begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Too true, Murphy. More than one student wondered "what's the big deal" before being told that the police were being called in to investigate the theft(s).
> 
> Suddenly it was a very big deal indeed.




+1 on all of this.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'd say yes to all three, Mariapia. However, if any good has come out of this, it's that  our Fashion Marketing students got a crash course in reality. An incident like this could derail a career before it begins.
> 
> 
> 
> Too true, Murphy. More than one student wondered "what's the big deal" before being told that the police were being called in to investigate the theft(s).
> 
> Suddenly it was a very big deal indeed.




Lesson learnt, I think![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

On a happier note, it was *"Two for Tuesday"* at one of my favorite thrift store haunts. I found two bags, each less than ten dollars. For low budget fun, I couldn't resist. Unfortunately one of the bags I bought turned out to be a fake Kate Spade. Happily, I've removed the offending labels so the bag will have to stand on it's own unbranded merit without any fakery.

Live and learn...



(FYI: this is not the thrift shop where I help out with their bags. Instead this is a thrift shop where the manager believes herself to be an expert in all things considered designer items. I naturally called her once I verified the fake bag and was told that she trusts *her* judgement over someone who obviously doesn't have her expertise. Needless to say, I won't be buying any more bags from that particular thrift store.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> On a happier note, it was *"Two for Tuesday"* at one of my favorite thrift store haunts. I found two bags, each less than ten dollars. For low budget fun, it was a bargain I couldn't pass by.



My second bag *is* a Vera Bradley. Whoever owned it previously had forgotten to remove the cardboard insert when they'd tossed it in the washing machine. Once I got home I removed the cardboard shaper and cut a leather insert that easily slid into the former insert's place.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I've seen the Selene zip midi of Massaccesi recently on the website and I'm a bit in love I guess.



I just googled it and it *is* a nice bag. I like the zips--not at all overwhelming or trendy looking. The leather looks lovely as well.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> *Great News!*
> 
> With the threat of a pending police investigation, the Bal Moto jacket has been turned into Campus Security's "Lost & Found" and has been returned to it's rightful owner!



OMG. No good deed goes unpunished. Glad you guys got your stuff back.

When I attended my college an eon ago, a very famous alum loaned some of his artwork for the centennial celebration which was stolen by some of the students. It was returned only after he went on the quad with a microphone and  berated the ungrateful students & threatened police involvement.


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a great day. I know that sounds odd given the fact that I'd unknowingly bought  a fake Kate Spade canvas tote. So "what's so great about that" you may ask?

Well...I now know what to look for in the future. 

For another, I wasn't specifically looking for a Kate Spade bag. So the fact that *it isn't * hasn't blighted any long held hopes of someone actually looking for one.

Next, because I bought the bag and verified it as a fake, it was kept from being bought by someone who might not have checked.

Finally, with only one interior tag to remove, all that was left was to obliterate the small nameplate on the front with black magic marker before super gluing a plain black leather patch over it. 

I now have a perfectly serviceable eight dollar bag without any fakery that will undoubtedly be mistaken for a Walmart find.

:lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I just googled it and it *is* a nice bag. I like the zips--not at all overwhelming or trendy looking. The leather looks lovely as well.



Thank you, Misskriss!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great day. I know that sounds odd given the fact that I'd unknowingly bought  a fake Kate Spade canvas tote. So "what's so great about that" you may ask?
> 
> Well...I now know what to look for in the future.
> 
> For another, I wasn't specifically looking for a Kate Spade bag. So the fact that *it isn't * hasn't blighted any long held hopes of someone actually looking for one.
> 
> Next, because I bought the bag and verified it as a fake, it was kept from being bought by someone who might not have checked.
> 
> Finally, with only one interior tag to remove, all that was left was to obliterate the small nameplate on the front with black magic marker before super gluing a plain black leather patch over it.
> 
> I now have a perfectly serviceable eight dollar bag without any fakery that will undoubtedly be mistaken for a Walmart find.
> 
> :lolots:



Hooray! Queen of thrift shopping aka fashion sherif has struck again! 
Congrats Fim - on getting your stuff back, on detecting a fake and finding this beautiful floral tote! You are my hero!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My second bag *is* a Vera Bradley. Whoever owned it previously had forgotten to remove the cardboard insert when they'd tossed it in the washing machine. Once I got home I removed the cardboard shaper and cut a leather insert that easily slid into the former insert's place.




I am so worry, Fim, I had seen the KS before going to bed lastnight....Buying a fake can happen to anyone of us. Remember my green nylon Prada I told you about a few weeks ago?[emoji83]
Fortunately the Vera Bradley is here to help you forget your fake Kate![emoji8]
It s gorgeous, Fim!
Huge congrats on your find![emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great day. I know that sounds odd given the fact that I'd unknowingly bought  a fake Kate Spade canvas tote. So "what's so great about that" you may ask?
> 
> 
> 
> Well...I now know what to look for in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> For another, I wasn't specifically looking for a Kate Spade bag. So the fact that *it isn't * hasn't blighted any long held hopes of someone actually looking for one.
> 
> 
> 
> Next, because I bought the bag and verified it as a fake, it was kept from being bought by someone who might not have checked.
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, with only one interior tag to remove, all that was left was to obliterate the small nameplate on the front with black magic marker before super gluing a plain black leather patch over it.
> 
> 
> 
> I now have a perfectly serviceable eight dollar bag without any fakery that will undoubtedly be mistaken for a Walmart find.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Good job, Fim! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! Queen of thrift shopping aka fashion sherif has struck again!
> Congrats Fim - on getting your stuff back, on detecting a fake and finding this beautiful floral tote! You are my hero!



Thank you for your kind words, Ludmilla.  Given the past couple of days I can only wonder what the rest of the week has in store for me!   :lolots:




Mariapia said:


> I am so worry, Fim, I had seen the KS before going to bed lastnight....Buying a fake can happen to anyone of us. Remember my green nylon Prada I told you about a few weeks ago?[emoji83]
> Fortunately the Vera Bradley is here to help you forget your fake Kate![emoji8]
> It s gorgeous, Fim!
> Huge congrats on your find![emoji7][emoji7][emoji106]



Never fear, Mariapia! I will always be the first to admit my mistakes. As soon as I realized the KS was a fake, I removed the pic and performed the necessary surgery.   

All the same, I know in my heart of hearts that I can't stop there. 

 I'm going back to that thrift store today, armed with information I've gathered and (in as non confrontational a manner as possible) try to convince the misguided manager of the error of her ways.  

Of course it won't hurt if I can wheedle one of my friends in Campus Security to accompany me (in uniform) to stand off to the side and nod knowingly at appropriate intervals.


----------



## Mariapia

I love this, Fim! That lady needs to learn her lesson too!
I just can't wait for your report![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Ludmilla.  Given the past couple of days I can only wonder what the rest of the week has in store for me!   :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear, Mariapia! I will always be the first to admit my mistakes. As soon as I realized the KS was a fake, I removed the pic and performed the necessary surgery.
> 
> All the same, I know in my heart of hearts that I can't stop there.
> 
> I'm going back to that thrift store today, armed with information I've gathered and (in as non confrontational a manner as possible) try to convince the misguided manager of the error of her ways.
> 
> Of course it won't hurt if I can wheedle one of my friends in Campus Security to accompany me (in uniform) to stand off to the side and nod knowingly at appropriate intervals.



Oh you already have fashion deputies! Go, Fim!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Ludmilla.  Given the past couple of days I can only wonder what the rest of the week has in store for me!   :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never fear, Mariapia! I will always be the first to admit my mistakes. As soon as I realized the KS was a fake, I removed the pic and performed the necessary surgery.
> 
> All the same, I know in my heart of hearts that I can't stop there.
> 
> I'm going back to that thrift store today, armed with information I've gathered and (in as non confrontational a manner as possible) try to convince the misguided manager of the error of her ways.
> 
> Of course it won't hurt if I can wheedle one of my friends in Campus Security to accompany me (in uniform) to stand off to the side and nod knowingly at appropriate intervals.



Good luck! I've told the Goodwill near my home about some specific bags that were fake and each time they just stared at me or mumbled halfhearted thanks and left the items in the case. They truly did not care that they were charging people 50.00 for fake KS bags. It was very disappointing. I love their mission and I find a lot of my clothes there, but their attitude towards counterfeits is very nonchalant. 

I hope you have better luck.You are more knowledgeable and more eloquent than I am. I know I'd listen to you


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Good luck! I've told the Goodwill near my home about some specific bags that were fake and each time they just stared at me or mumbled halfhearted thanks and left the items in the case. They truly did not care that they were charging people 50.00 for fake KS bags. It was very disappointing. I love their mission and I find a lot of my clothes there, but their attitude towards counterfeits is very nonchalant.
> 
> I hope you have better luck.You are more knowledgeable and more eloquent than I am. I know I'd listen to you



Sadly, Misskris, your experience is the norm. As I discovered today, unless the specific Trademark  brand sues the thrift stores, there is no legal recourse.

Instead, the responsibility for not buying a counterfeit bag rests squarely on the buyer. 

Conventional wisdom (as explained by the head of our Criminal Justice Department) is that anyone spending what amounts to "pennies on the dollar" for a designer handbag donated to a Charitable Enterprise does so with the what is considered "a reasonable expectation" that the bag is not authentic.

So there it is. At least in the United States. 

Let the buyer beware while these *Charitable Enterprises don their hypocrite's cloak and smirk behind their mask of false virtue. *.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sooo bummed. In good conscience the only Thrift Shop I'll be frequenting from now on is our local Community Action Funded Thrift Shop. They at least feel a responsibility to their customers and their organization's mission. 

As for the fake KS I bought yesterday...even though shorn of its offending fakery, it's going into the burning barrel.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sadly, Misskris, your experience is the norm. As I discovered today, unless the specific Trademark  brand sues the thrift stores, there is no legal recourse.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead, the responsibility for not buying a counterfeit bag rests squarely on the buyer.
> 
> 
> 
> Conventional wisdom (as explained by the head of our Criminal Justice Department) is that anyone spending what amounts to "pennies on the dollar" for a designer handbag donated to a Charitable Enterprise does so with the what is considered "a reasonable expectation" that the bag is not authentic.
> 
> 
> 
> So there it is. At least in the United States.
> 
> 
> 
> Let the buyer beware while these *Charitable Enterprises don their hypocrite's cloak and smirk behind their mask of false virtue. *.




It's incredible, Fim!
How can the owner of a counterfeit give it to charity ?
What does it mean? That for the price they pay, the buyers should be grateful to get the bag in the first place or should expect it to be fake? 
What a lack of respect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's incredible, Fim!
> How can the owner of a counterfeit give it to charity ?
> What does it mean? That for the price they pay, the buyers should be grateful to get the bag in the first place or should expect it to be fake?
> *What a lack of respect!*




I couldn't agree more, Mariapia. It's why I can't even look at the fake KS I bought yesterday. Even though shorn of its fakery, it's anathema to all I believe in.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> It's incredible, Fim!
> How can the owner of a counterfeit give it to charity ?
> What does it mean? That for the price they pay, the buyers should be grateful to get the bag in the first place or should expect it to be fake?
> What a lack of respect!



I wonder how many of the donors know the difference. If they don't care about handbags and were given them as gifts, they might make a very honest mistake. Of course, anyone who would donate a fake knowing it's fake is obviously in the wrong. It's the sellers who upset me the most as they are profiting from people's ignorance and very deliberately it seems, at least at the stores Fim & I approached. .


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Sadly, Misskris, your experience is the norm. As I discovered today, unless the specific Trademark  brand sues the thrift stores, there is no legal recourse.
> 
> Instead, the responsibility for not buying a counterfeit bag rests squarely on the buyer.
> 
> *Conventional wisdom (as explained by the head of our Criminal Justice Department) is that anyone spending what amounts to "pennies on the dollar" for a designer handbag donated to a Charitable Enterprise does so with the what is considered "a reasonable expectation" that the bag is not authentic.
> *
> 
> So there it is. At least in the United States.
> 
> Let the buyer beware while these *Charitable Enterprises don their hypocrite's cloak and smirk behind their mask of false virtue. *.



You have to be kidding me! A lot of this stuff is *not* going for pennies on the dollar--they put these fakes in glass cases or on their internet auction site and charge amounts that are comparable to what the real items would get on ebay. GRRRRR.:censor:


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I wonder how many of the donors know the difference. If they don't care about handbags and were given them as gifts, they might make a very honest mistake. Of course, anyone who would donate a fake knowing it's fake is obviously in the wrong. *It's the sellers who upset me the most as they are profiting from people's ignorance and very deliberately it seems, at least at the stores Fim & I approached*. .



^^ 
I agree absolutely, Misskris.*They don't want to know!*



misskris03 said:


> You have to be kidding me! A lot of this stuff is *not* going for pennies on the dollar--they put these fakes in glass cases or on their internet auction site and charge amounts that are comparable to what the real items would get on ebay. GRRRRR.:censor:



It's their sanctimonious attitude that gets me, Misskris. As though they're any better than the guys on street corners hawking knockoff bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

:storm: As "every dark cloud has a silver lining" I'm determined to find some good that has come out of the last few days.

1. I realize just how much I would miss my Perlina Gemma Tote. When I thought I'd never see it again I regretted not appreciating it more. Now that it's been returned, I will. 

2. After buying a counterfeit bag in all ignorance, I won't be making that mistake again. It was an impulse purchase of eight dollars, but it has paid dividends in acquainting me with what telltale signs to look for in the future. 

3. I've also realized I far prefer wolves rather than "wolves in sheep's clothing." Not all charitable enterprises "practice what they preach." In the future, I'll watch my back rather than rely on their....   

So there it is, my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. My week thus far in a nutshell. Some dark clouds, a few silver linings.....  :rain:

And an email with a 40% off coupon in my inbox that just might come in handy today!


----------



## Mariapia

Perlina and Jeanne came back to us! 
They will never go away again!
Once again, lesson learnt for both of us, Fim![emoji8]
I think you are going to use your coupon very soon....
I can't wait for your reveal![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perlina and Jeanne came back to us!
> They will never go away again!
> Once again, lesson learnt for both of us, Fim![emoji8]
> I think you are going to use your coupon very soon....
> I can't wait for your reveal![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Excellent points all, Mariapia! 

As for that coupon...hmmm....

One thing for sure, it'll sure be fun looking!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent points all, Mariapia!
> 
> As for that coupon...hmmm....
> 
> One thing for sure, it'll sure be fun looking!




Fun looking? [emoji106][emoji106]
I am sure you have something in mind, Fim.... [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fun looking? [emoji106][emoji106]
> I am sure you have something in mind, Fim.... [emoji8]



Indeed I did, Mariapia. But once I saw it and examined it thoroughly, I knew it was not for me.


Instead I tucked my coupon back into my bag. And went to browse in a different store entirely. Once again I was underwhelmed.  

Until I saw *it.* 

A small unassuming croc embossed frame bag that peeked shyly from behind larger  "on trend" bags. It recalled the bags from my childhood. When women weren't expected to carry more than the barest essentials. Those days past when a man would naturally hold the door, buy dinner, and later see a lady to her door. 

All this came back to me the moment I looked at myself in the mirror with the little bag. And I knew. I knew without hesitation that little bag was coming home with me. 

And so it has...


----------



## chessmont

Love this bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> Love this bag!



Thank you, chessmont. It's a small bag, but accommodates my phone, keys, smaller wallet, and several sundries. The strap is a perfect shoulder length and very comfortable to carry. 

(Sorry for gushing, but there's just something so satisfying about a frame bag)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed I did, Mariapia. But once I saw it and examined it thoroughly, I knew it was not for me.
> 
> 
> Instead I tucked my coupon back into my bag. And went to browse in a different store entirely. Once again I was underwhelmed.
> 
> Until I saw *it.*
> 
> A small unassuming croc embossed frame bag that peeked shyly from behind larger  "on trend" bags. It recalled the bags from my childhood. When women weren't expected to carry more than the barest essentials. Those days past when a man would naturally hold the door, buy dinner, and later see a lady to her door.
> 
> All this came back to me the moment I looked at myself in the mirror with the little bag. And I knew. I knew without hesitation that little bag was coming home with me.
> 
> And so it has...




Very beautiful, Fim! [emoji7] [emoji7] 
I totally agree with everything you say!
I have a few croc bags like yours. They are so feminine.
Mine  are from the 50´s.... and much too heavy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Very beautiful, Fim! [emoji7] [emoji7]
> I totally agree with everything you say!
> I have a few croc bags like yours. They are so feminine.
> *Mine  are from the 50´s.... and much too heavy!*



I know exactly what you mean, Mariapia. The vintage croc bags are gorgeous, but they weigh a ton. Perhaps a weapon of choice should a gentleman overstep his bounds?  

Happily, this later incarnation is delightfully lighter weight due to its size. I'll post a mod shot later today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just home after Baby Croc's first outing. And given how beautifully she performed, it won't be her last!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just home after Baby Croc's first outing. And given how beautifully she performed, it won't be her last!




Wow! Wonderful mod pic, Fim!
Baby Croc looks great on you!
What a great find! 
It makes me want to carry one of mine too....
Only trouble is, I cannot imagine leaving my essentials behind...[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Wonderful mod pic, Fim!
> Baby Croc looks great on you!
> What a great find!
> It makes me want to carry one of mine too....
> Only trouble is,* I cannot imagine leaving my essentials behind..*.[emoji6]



Neither can I, Mariapia. 

I had the bulk of mine in a tote I had in the Jeep while Baby Croc and I shopped!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Neither can I, Mariapia.
> 
> I had the bulk of mine in a tote I had in the Jeep while Baby Croc and I shopped!




I wish I had a Jeep, it would solve all my problems! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wish I had a Jeep, it would solve all my problems! [emoji3][emoji3]



It just might, Mariapia! My DH calls it my purse on wheels!  :lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It just might, Mariapia! My DH calls it my purse on wheels!  :lolots:




My van is called "the big rolling living room". 
Captains chairs, zone heating and cooling. 44 cubic feet of cargo capacity. Makes road trips very pleasant. 
Plus I keep pillows, blankets, jackets, gloves and in the summer; lawn chairs (in case margaritas happen!). 
The kids are almost grown and I just can't bear to part with it. 
I have down sized my "purse" to less than 5 pounds total weight, but I just can't seem to part with any more stuff just yet. 
Kudos to you. That baby croc makes it so very tempting......


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> *My van is called "the big rolling living room".... *
> 
> *^^^ Love this! "Have Conestoga Wagon, Will Travel!" *. :lolots: :lolots:
> 
> 
> I have down sized my "purse" to less than 5 pounds total weight, but I just can't seem to part with any more stuff just yet.
> Kudos to you. *That baby croc makes it so very tempting....*



It does indeed, Murphy. But I won't be getting rid of any of my bigger bags anytime soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It does indeed, Murphy. But I won't be getting rid of any of my bigger bags anytime soon!




This morning, while walking my dog, I met two young ladies who carried no bags at all. I only saw their cell phones in their right hands! 
I suppose they had their house keys in their jeans pockets...
And it was not the first time....
I bet they are not members of the Purse Forum... [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This morning, while walking my dog, I met two young ladies who carried no bags at all. I only saw their cell phones in their right hands!
> I suppose they had their house keys in their jeans pockets...
> And it was not the first time....
> I bet they are not members of the Purse Forum... [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




[emoji23] I guess you are right. Maybe it's a new trend?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] I guess you are right. Maybe it's a new trend?




In summer, when people go for walks in the evening, lots of women don't carry bags...I think it's because they are afraid someone might snatch it....
The local paper often talks about those guys on scooters hunting  for bags or gold necklaces....[emoji49]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This morning, while walking my dog, I met two young ladies who carried no bags at all. I only saw their cell phones in their right hands!
> I suppose they had their house keys in their jeans pockets...
> And it was not the first time....
> I bet they are not members of the Purse Forum... [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I've seen the same thing with young ladies where I live as well, Mariapia. Given the phones they carry, I'd hazard a guess that they'd rather spend their money on the latest technology rather than bags.





Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] I guess you are right. Maybe it's a new trend?



I agree, Ludmilla. Their phones achieve the same status with their peers as bags do for tpfers!





Mariapia said:


> In summer, when people go for walks in the evening, lots of women don't carry bags...I think it's because they are afraid someone might snatch it....
> The local paper often talks about those guys on scooters hunting  for bags or gold necklaces....[emoji49]



My goodness! It's stories like those that make me even more grateful for the rural area where I live. It's not that we don't have crime. But when you live in an area where 2 out of every 3 pickup trucks have a gun rack in the back window.....


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> In summer, when people go for walks in the evening, lots of women don't carry bags...I think it's because they are afraid someone might snatch it....
> The local paper often talks about those guys on scooters hunting  for bags or gold necklaces....[emoji49]


Oh wow! When I lived in San Francisco, a lot of the women would wear fake jewelry out to dinner in the Chinese restaurants in my neighborhood because there was a fair amount of jewelry/handbag/wallet theft there as well.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Oh wow! When I lived in San Francisco, a lot of the women would wear fake jewelry out to dinner in the Chinese restaurants in my neighborhood because there was a fair amount of jewelry/handbag/wallet theft there as well.




I know a lady whose house was broken into. The burglars stole all her jewelry. When she goes out now.... she looks like a Christmas tree![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Oh wow! When I lived in San Francisco, a lot of the women would wear fake jewelry out to dinner in the Chinese restaurants in my neighborhood because there was a fair amount of jewelry/handbag/wallet theft there as well.



It's a sad commentary that these women can't enjoy their beautiful things because of a thuggish few.






Mariapia said:


> I know a lady whose house was broken into. The burglars stole all her jewelry. When she goes out now.... she looks like a Christmas tree![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Hopefully any miscreant who might see her will assume "that much jewelry" can't be real. For her sake (and safety) I hope so.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a sad commentary that these women can't enjoy their beautiful things because of a thuggish few.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully any miscreant who might see her will assume "that much jewelry" can't be real. For her sake (and safety) I hope so.




That's exactly what she said, Fim! 
I have an Italian friend who carries a faux leather handbag....and a plastic shopping bag in which she puts her credit card and ID! [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That's exactly what she said, Fim!
> I have an Italian friend who carries a faux leather handbag....and a plastic shopping bag in which she puts her credit card and ID! [emoji15][emoji15]




Very sad, indeed. But I must confess I take my oldest bag with me when I travel to Italy. I was once at a converence at Geneva and they told us there to stay alert because of pickpockets. Nevertheless my former boss managed to get his wallet stolen. So I had a 60 year old toyboy to pay for at restaurants and so on. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Spring is finally in Full Swing *on Pinch Purse Island. My garden is being prepped with my DH and I deciding what vegetables and herbs to plant. Not surprisingly, my taste in bags tends to follow the same lines. As herbs add savor and vegetables provide substance, my bags enliven my wardrobe and provide a healthy alternative to other equally pleasant vices.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very sad, indeed. But I must confess I take my oldest bag with me when I travel to Italy. I was once at a converence at Geneva and they told us there to stay alert because of pickpockets. Nevertheless my former boss managed to get his wallet stolen. *So I had a 60 year old toyboy to pay for at restaurants and so on. *[emoji6]



^^ 

Hopefully anyone seeing you two together naturally assumed he was your father!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Hopefully anyone seeing you two together naturally assumed he was your father!




[emoji1] Well, the other professors knew, that he isn't and gave him a hard time. They kept telling me that I might have misunderstood the concept of toyboy and suger daddy. Oh and all wanted to be toyboy next time. [emoji1] It was great fun.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very sad, indeed. But I must confess I take my oldest bag with me when I travel to Italy. I was once at a converence at Geneva and they told us there to stay alert because of pickpockets. Nevertheless my former boss managed to get his wallet stolen. So I had a 60 year old toyboy to pay for at restaurants and so on. [emoji6]




My friend is in Milan.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Spring is finally in Full Swing *on Pinch Purse Island. My garden is being prepped with my DH and I deciding what vegetables and herbs to plant. Not surprisingly, my taste in bags tends to follow the same lines. As herbs add savor and vegetables provide substance, my bags enliven my wardrobe and provide a healthy alternative to other equally pleasant vices.




The weather is better here too, Fim, so today here is my cheerful companion....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The weather is better here too, Fim, so today here is my cheerful companion....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2984133



Love it! So bright and cheerful! Perfect for the day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! So bright and cheerful! Perfect for the day!




Perfect for the day.....and for my shoulder as well![emoji6]
Yesterday, I carried my Jean-Louis Fernandez .... and, believe me, Fim, this morning I wish I had not....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect for the day.....and for my shoulder as well![emoji6]
> Yesterday, I carried my Jean-Louis Fernandez .... and, believe me, Fim, this morning I wish I had not....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I understand completely, Mariapia.  I carried my Dooney nylon Smith bag today with deference to my wonky shoulder. Even fully loaded it was lighter than my heavier bags with nothing in them. 

It just may be time for my DD to "shop" my closet for any of my weightier bags she loves. As much as I love them, it seems a shame never to use them. But I'm paranoid about reaggravating my shoulder just as it's feeling so much better.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Mariapia.  I carried my Dooney nylon Smith bag today with deference to my wonky shoulder. Even fully loaded it was lighter than my heavier bags with nothing in them.
> 
> 
> 
> It just may be time for my DD to "shop" my closet for any of my weightier bags she loves. As much as I love them, it seems a shame never to use them. But I'm paranoid about reaggravating my shoulder just as it's feeling so much better.




I think we should consider our lovely heavy bags as part time bags.....
No way should we wear them mornings and afternoons ...
On working days, we could use our nylon bags as it's difficult to change bags when we leave home in the morning and come home late in the afternoon.
On weekends, we can carry our heavier bags either mornings OR afternoons....certainly not all day....
Sounds complicated.... but doable...[emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think we should consider our lovely heavy bags as part time bags.....
> No way should we wear them mornings and afternoons ...
> On working days, we could use our nylon bags as it's difficult to change bags when we leave home in the morning and come home late in the afternoon.
> On weekends, we can carry our heavier bags either mornings OR afternoons....certainly not all day....
> Sounds complicated.... but doable...[emoji3]



A very wise plan, Mariapia. I was thinking along the same lines as I pondered my three heaviest bags.  

Then I remembered that (though my DD and I are both left handed) she wears her bags on her right shoulder while I typically wear mine on my left (wonky) shoulder. *Duh!* 

My heavier bags don't feel so weighty wearing them on my good (right) shoulder. Such a simple solution. And so embarrassing that it hadn't occurred to me before this!


----------



## Mariapia

I am right handed and carry my bags on my right shoulder... No choice, Fim!
I broke my left shoulder 10 years ago....The thing is that both my shoulders are painful.. 
My physiotherapist says that cross bodies are better.
I am not so sure..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am right handed and carry my bags on my right shoulder... No choice, Fim!
> I broke my left shoulder 10 years ago....The thing is that both my shoulders are painful..
> *My physiotherapist says that cross bodies are better.
> I am not so sure..*



I know that conventional wisdom deems crossbody bags as better for your back, shoulders, etc. But I tend to find them more problematical than a well fitting shoulder bag.  I also have to lay some of the blame on myself for typically carrying "everything but the kitchen sink" in my bag. 

True, I could cut down on the number of items I carry. *Or* I could implement a two bag system and effectively balance the load. It has proven effective when my "bag of the day" has been either handheld or less accommodating. 

I just may give that idea a try today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am right handed and carry my bags on my right shoulder... No choice, Fim!
> I broke my left shoulder 10 years ago....The thing is that both my shoulders are painful..
> My physiotherapist says that cross bodies are better.
> I am not so sure..





Fimpagebag said:


> I know that conventional wisdom deems crossbody bags as better for your back, shoulders, etc. But I tend to find them more problematical than a well fitting shoulder bag.  I also have to lay some of the blame on myself for typically carrying "everything but the kitchen sink" in my bag.
> 
> True, I could cut down on the number of items I carry. *Or* I could implement a two bag system and effectively balance the load. It has proven effective when my "bag of the day" has been either handheld or less accommodating.
> 
> I just may give that idea a try today.



My back behaves not very good at the moment. But I also got sick of not wearing my heavier bags. Madame B didn't get out very much. I took her today. Because my back will hurt anyway.
I also don't think that cross-bodies are a cure to back issues. I like them because they are so practical. 
I hope you two are well soon! 
Btw. I might get a Massaccesi bag for my birthday.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know that conventional wisdom deems crossbody bags as better for your back, shoulders, etc. But I tend to find them more problematical than a well fitting shoulder bag.  I also have to lay some of the blame on myself for typically carrying "everything but the kitchen sink" in my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> True, I could cut down on the number of items I carry. *Or* I could implement a two bag system and effectively balance the load. It has proven effective when my "bag of the day" has been either handheld or less accommodating.
> 
> 
> 
> I just may give that idea a try today.




     I carry  everything but the kitchen sink too, Fim!
I am interested in the two bag system you are thinking about....
Will you post a pic?[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My back behaves not very good at the moment. But I also got sick of not wearing my heavier bags. Madame B didn't get out very much. I took her today. Because my back will hurt anyway.
> I also don't think that cross-bodies are a cure to back issues. I like them because they are so practical.
> I hope you two are well soon!
> Btw. I might get a Massaccesi bag for my birthday.




I think that spring  is often bad for our backs and shoulders, at least that is what I have noticed.[emoji53]
I think it also depends on our body postures.
I have just read  that we should not be sitting for more than 30 minutes while working or reading or watching TV. 
Meaning that every 30 minutes we should stand up ....[emoji3]
By the way.... which lovely Massaccesi are you waiting for, Ludmilla?[emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My back behaves not very good at the moment. But I also got sick of not wearing my heavier bags. Madame B didn't get out very much. I took her today. Because my back will hurt anyway.
> I also don't think that cross-bodies are a cure to back issues. I like them because they are so practical.
> I hope you two are well soon!
> Btw. I might get a Massaccesi bag for my birthday.



Sorry to hear about your back, Ludmilla. But I'm glad you were able to take Miss B. out today. Also that you may have a new bag "waiting in the wings."

Hope you start feeling better soon....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I carry  everything but the kitchen sink too, Fim!
> I am interested in the two bag system you are thinking about....
> Will you post a pic?[emoji8]




I will indeed as soon as I get home, Mariapia. Preliminary results appear promising as I had a further than usual trek across the parking lot into work this morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think that spring  is often bad for our backs and shoulders, at least that is what I have noticed.[emoji53]
> I think it also depends on our body postures.
> I have just read  that we should not be sitting for more than 30 minutes while working or reading or watching TV.
> Meaning that every 30 minutes we should stand up ....[emoji3]
> By the way.... which lovely Massaccesi are you waiting for, Ludmilla?[emoji7]







Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to hear about your back, Ludmilla. But I'm glad you were able to take Miss B. out today. Also that you may have a new bag "waiting in the wings."
> 
> Hope you start feeling better soon....




Thank you so much! I hope my back hears you two! [emoji6]
Yes, there is a bag "waiting in the Wings". It's the Selene Zip Midi. And as I've been wanting a purple bag for quite a while it will be in "plum" with zipper closure and cross-body strap. Very excited how it will look like in the end. Ugly Jack is happy, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much! I hope my back hears you two! [emoji6]
> Yes, there is a bag "waiting in the Wings". It's the Selene Zip Midi. And as I've been wanting a purple bag for quite a while it will be in "plum" with zipper closure and cross-body strap. Very excited how it will look like in the end. Ugly Jack is happy, too. [emoji4]




Wow! A bespoke bag, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I just can't wait for a reveal!
A purple Selene is a great choice![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! A bespoke bag, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I just can't wait for a reveal!
> A purple Selene is a great choice![emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you! [emoji4]
I'm really excited about the fact, that the bag is bespoke. It's just so cool to think: "This bag was really made for me." [emoji4] It was also really nice to communicate with them. Very fast answers. Now I'm curious if everything comes out as imagined. Of course I will let you know how the bag works. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> I'm really excited about the fact, that the bag is bespoke. It's just so cool to think: "This bag was really made for me." [emoji4] It was also really nice to communicate with them. Very fast answers. Now I'm curious if everything comes out as imagined. Of course I will let you know how the bag works. [emoji4]




You will love it, Ludmilla. Every lady in the Massaccesi thread is very satisfied with their bags! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! A bespoke bag, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I just can't wait for a reveal!
> A purple Selene is a great choice![emoji106][emoji106]



+10.   :


Can't wait to see your beautiful bespoke bag, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

As promised, it's my *"Twosome Tuesday".* 

Purely a personal quirk on my part, I chose one shoulder bag and one handheld bag to make up my twosome. My Patricia Nash Drawstring Shoulder Bag was worn on my "good" shoulder (despite the pic) while my Le Pliage was handheld in *either* hand. Separating the load between both bags worked amazingly well for me. I carried everything I normally do without my wonky shoulder suffering even the tiniest twinge.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised, it's my *"Twosome Tuesday".*
> 
> 
> 
> Purely a personal quirk on my part, I chose one shoulder bag and one handheld bag to make up my twosome. My Patricia Nash Drawstring Shoulder Bag was worn on my "good" shoulder (despite the pic) while my Le Pliage was handheld in *either* hand. Separating the load between both bags worked amazingly well for me. I carried everything I normally do without my wonky shoulder suffering even the tiniest twinge.




Wonderful idea, Fim!
The two bags look great on you!
I am glad you didn't feel any pain at the end of the day.[emoji106][emoji106]
The weight was perfectly distributed !
Huge huge congrats![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much! I hope my back hears you two! [emoji6]
> Yes, there is a bag "waiting in the Wings". It's the Selene Zip Midi. And as I've been wanting a purple bag for quite a while it will be in "plum" with zipper closure and cross-body strap. Very excited how it will look like in the end. Ugly Jack is happy, too. [emoji4]




Oh wow! I'm really excited as well. Plum sounds gorgeous!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised, it's my *"Twosome Tuesday".*
> 
> 
> 
> Purely a personal quirk on my part, I chose one shoulder bag and one handheld bag to make up my twosome. My Patricia Nash Drawstring Shoulder Bag was worn on my "good" shoulder (despite the pic) while my Le Pliage was handheld in *either* hand. Separating the load between both bags worked amazingly well for me. I carried everything I normally do without my wonky shoulder suffering even the tiniest twinge.




Well done. I can't wear my bags on my left shoulder. It just feels wrong. I love that Patricia Nash bag. It's a lovely cognac color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised, it's my *"Twosome Tuesday".*
> 
> 
> 
> Purely a personal quirk on my part, I chose one shoulder bag and one handheld bag to make up my twosome. My Patricia Nash Drawstring Shoulder Bag was worn on my "good" shoulder (despite the pic) while my Le Pliage was handheld in *either* hand. Separating the load between both bags worked amazingly well for me. I carried everything I normally do without my wonky shoulder suffering even the tiniest twinge.




I'm so glad, that you found a way sparing your bad shoulder more hurting. [emoji4]
The drawstring bag is very beautiful. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Oh wow! I'm really excited as well. Plum sounds gorgeous!




Thank you for being co-excited! [emoji4] I will be very VERY happy if everything works out well. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful idea, Fim!
> The two bags look great on you!
> I am glad you didn't feel any pain at the end of the day.[emoji106][emoji106]
> The weight was perfectly distributed !
> Huge huge congrats![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, Mariapia. My Patricia Nash is a real workhorse and pairs nicely with quite a few of my bags.





misskris03 said:


> Well done. I can't wear my bags on my left shoulder. It just feels wrong. I love that Patricia Nash bag. It's a lovely cognac color.



I feel the same about cognac, Misskris. It's a remarkably versatile color.






Ludmilla said:


> I'm so glad, that you found a way sparing your bad shoulder more hurting. [emoji4]
> The drawstring bag is very beautiful. [emoji4]



Thank you, Ludmilla. It's my favorite drawstring bag with it's exterior flap pocket in the front and a simple slip pocket on the back.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Thoughts for Thursday"* on Pinch Purse Island. Throughout the world of commerce there are acquisitions, mergers, and (so often) extinction. Three brands of bags come to mind....
*
    1. La Tour Eiffel    *(absorbed by Rioni)
*2. Franco Sarto             *(acquired by Brown Shoe Co.)
*3. MoseyLife*                       (abominated by Baggallini)


----------



## Mariapia

And I remember you told us about La Tour Eiffel bags which was acquired by Rioni.....
So many brands have changed hands in Europe too that we don't even remembered they ever existed....
Sad...[emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> And I remember you told us about La Tour Eiffel bags which was acquired by Rioni.....
> So many brands have changed hands in Europe too that we don't even remembered they ever existed....
> Sad...[emoji17]



Sadder still is what has been done to the acquired brands. 

My vintage Franco Sartos personify the quality and craftsmanship that first attracted me to the brand. Unfortunately, as of late, there has been a decided decline in quality and workmanship. 

Now I know why.  

The same holds true for MoseyLife. The bags being produced as "Mosey by Baggallini" are hideous, entirely abandoning the vision that had originally inspired the brand 

*edit:* Further investigation has revealed that the formerly privately held brand *Big Buddha* was acquired by Steve Madden in 2010. Yet another design ethos bites the dust....

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sadder still is what has been done to the acquired brands.
> 
> 
> 
> My vintage Franco Sartos personify the quality and craftsmanship that first attracted me to the brand. Unfortunately, as of late, there has been a decided decline in quality and workmanship.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I know why.
> 
> 
> 
> The same holds true for MoseyLife. The bags being produced as "Mosey by Baggallini" are hideous, entirely abandoning the vision that had originally inspired the brand
> 
> 
> 
> *edit:* Further investigation has revealed that the formerly privately held brand *Big Buddha* was acquired by Steve Madden in 2010. Yet another design ethos bites the dust....
> 
> 
> 
> :tumbleweed:




Of course, everything again is about profit. 
That is why we have to be careful before deciding to spend our hard earned money.
Even some old brands don't keep their promises any more...no matter how expensive they can be....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, everything again is about profit.
> That is why we have to be careful before deciding to spend our hard earned money.
> Even some old brands don't keep their promises any more...no matter how expensive they can be....[emoji15][emoji15]



^^ 

Your point is well taken, Mariapia. And a cautionary tale for anyone who might be considering funding a current bag with the sale of their more vintage bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Your point is well taken, Mariapia. And a cautionary tale for anyone who might be considering funding a current bag with the sale of their more vintage bags.




On all the subforums, the ladies say vintage bags are better quality....
And yet....the brands continue increasing their prices. 
Something is very wrong here....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> On all the subforums, the ladies say vintage bags are better quality....
> And yet....the brands continue increasing their prices.
> Something is very wrong here....



To paraphrase Shakespeare, perhaps "_The Fault is not in our stars...but in ourselves"._

Luxury designer bags have always been coveted. But these days these bags (for some) are primarily status symbols. Not always hard won and equally easily cast aside for the next trend. In such a disposable world why would luxury design houses think in terms of bags that last for decades rather than what will sell at outrageous prices for lesser quality?


----------



## Fimpagebag

On a happier note, spurred by the dissolution of some of my (formerly) favorite brands, I took a tour of my closet(s) and realized what a diverse and wholly satisfying collection of bags I have. They encompass different designers and decades and the echoes of trends that periodically resurface.

Sorting through my bags I was very much like a small girl plopped down in the sand sorting through all the treasures she's found washed up on the beach. Every pebble, strand of algae, etc. is too precious to be set aside.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> To paraphrase Shakespeare, perhaps "_The Fault is not in our stars...but in ourselves"._
> 
> Luxury designer bags have always been coveted. But these days these bags (for some) are primarily status symbols. Not always hard won and equally easily cast aside for the next trend. In such a disposable world why would luxury design houses think in terms of bags that last for decades rather than what will sell at outrageous prices for lesser quality?




Truer words were never spoken


----------



## Ludmilla

fimpagebag said:


> to paraphrase shakespeare, perhaps "_the fault is not in our stars...but in ourselves"._
> 
> luxury designer bags have always been coveted. But these days these bags (for some) are primarily status symbols. Not always hard won and equally easily cast aside for the next trend. In such a disposable world why would luxury design houses think in terms of bags that last for decades rather than what will sell at outrageous prices for lesser quality?







murphy47 said:


> truer words were never spoken




+ 1!


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies!
After being sick on the couch with flu for 2 weeks, I have finally rejoined the land of the living. 
My mother and I decided to go for lunch at Red Lobster then roamed around Dillards looking for bargains. 
I think this qualifies. You can't beat $5.99. Love the neon!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> After being sick on the couch with flu for 2 weeks, I have finally rejoined the land of the living.
> My mother and I decided to go for lunch at Red Lobster then roamed around Dillards looking for bargains.
> I think this qualifies. You can't beat $5.99. Love the neon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989956



Wow! You did good, Murphy! What an absolute steal. Love the color! Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> After being sick on the couch with flu for 2 weeks, I have finally rejoined the land of the living.
> My mother and I decided to go for lunch at Red Lobster then roamed around Dillards looking for bargains.
> I think this qualifies. You can't beat $5.99. Love the neon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989956



What a happy bag for spring! And to celebrate your leaving the house. Glad you're feeling better.


----------



## misskris03

fimpagebag said:


> to paraphrase shakespeare, perhaps "_the fault is not in our stars...but in ourselves"._
> 
> luxury designer bags have always been coveted. But these days these bags (for some) are primarily status symbols. Not always hard won and equally easily cast aside for the next trend. In such a disposable world why would luxury design houses think in terms of bags that last for decades rather than what will sell at outrageous prices for lesser quality?



+10


----------



## Fimpagebag

My bag of choice for today's mundane errands. My vintage Liz Claiborne black croc "camera" bag....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> After being sick on the couch with flu for 2 weeks, I have finally rejoined the land of the living.
> My mother and I decided to go for lunch at Red Lobster then roamed around Dillards looking for bargains.
> I think this qualifies. You can't beat $5.99. Love the neon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989956




After what you have been through, Murphy, this yellow bag is a wonderful reward ! Congrats on your find![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My bag of choice for today's mundane errands. My vintage Liz Claiborne black croc "camera" bag....




You rock your great Liz Claiborne, Fim! 
Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> My bag of choice for today's mundane errands. My vintage Liz Claiborne black croc "camera" bag....




I love that bag! And the flannel shirt! Was going to do errands myself but it started to rain. Oh darn. Guess they will have to wait [emoji12]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You rock your great Liz Claiborne, Fim!
> Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, Mariapia. The brand has seen a decline over the years, but my Liz Claiborne is sufficiently vintage to stand the test of time.





Murphy47 said:


> I love that bag! And the flannel shirt! Was going to do errands myself but it started to rain. Oh darn. Guess they will have to wait [emoji12]



It was supposed to rain here as well, Murphy. Hence the plaid shirt. Happily the sun stayed out the whole day.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. The brand has seen a decline over the years, but my Liz Claiborne is sufficiently vintage to stand the test of time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to rain here as well, Murphy. Hence the plaid shirt. Happily the sun stayed out the whole day.




We are having a nice gentle rain now thT is perfect for the new grass seed. Popping in a movie now so it's time to relax.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> We are having a nice gentle rain now thT is perfect for the new grass seed. Popping in a movie now so it's time to relax.



All that's missing is the popcorn!  

Or (my personal preference) a slice of chocolate cake and a cold glass of milk. 

Have a great evening, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> After being sick on the couch with flu for 2 weeks, I have finally rejoined the land of the living.
> My mother and I decided to go for lunch at Red Lobster then roamed around Dillards looking for bargains.
> I think this qualifies. You can't beat $5.99. Love the neon!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2989956




Oh, I'm sorry that you were ill, Murphy and I'm very glad, that you are feeling better now! Congrats on your new bag. What a deal! It looks lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Mothers Day to all the ladies, moms or not. [emoji267][emoji481][emoji485][emoji324]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the ladies, moms or not. [emoji267][emoji481][emoji485][emoji324]




Happy Mothers Day to you, Murphy![emoji7]
French mothers will have to wait....Mothers Day is on May 31st this year....[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the ladies, moms or not. [emoji267][emoji481][emoji485][emoji324]







Mariapia said:


> Happy Mothers Day to you, Murphy![emoji7]
> French mothers will have to wait....Mothers Day is on May 31st this year....[emoji3]




Happy mothers day, Murphy! It's mothers day in Germany, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy mothers day, Murphy! It's mothers day in Germany, too.




I thought all Europe had the same date, Ludmilla... [emoji53]
I wonder why France chose May 31st.. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I thought all Europe had the same date, Ludmilla... [emoji53]
> I wonder why France chose May 31st.. [emoji15][emoji15]




I thought the same. It's always the first weekend of May in G. [emoji52]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Mothers Day to all the ladies, moms or not. [emoji267][emoji481][emoji485][emoji324]





Mariapia said:


> Happy Mothers Day to you, Murphy![emoji7]
> French mothers will have to wait....Mothers Day is on May 31st this year....[emoji3]





Ludmilla said:


> Happy mothers day, Murphy! It's mothers day in Germany, too.



Late to the party, but Happy Mothers' Day to all who celebrate today! 

(Not to worry, Mariapia. I'll make a note for May 31st for  all Pinch Purse Islanders in France!)


----------



## jlwquilter

Ahoy Pinch Purse Islanders! Permission to dock my well beaten and somewhat leaky dinghy? I've been rowing the troubled waters around several of the neighboring islands, not really finding the safe habour I was searching for ... until I shoaled up here. I must admit to having snuck into a little back cove on PPI a week or so ago and have been spying on you since! Not in a creepy stalker way, but in a sincere effort to learn a bit more about the inhabitants of this wonderful island. I managed to get my eyes on your historical records (aka - I've read all the posts on this wonderfully entertaining and informative thread!) and am now just brave enough to let my presence be known.

I'd be very happy and content with a small room at the Inn. Ok, maybe not too small as I did manage to bring a few bags with me 

I'm going to stagger my way (still have my sea legs on!) over the the Fishcakes Bakery for some fish cobbler and await your verdit of welcome or shove off mate decision.

And because I'm not too proud to grovel (and to carry less than premuim bags although I own several of them too!), I will casually mention that I am origionally from..... Buffalo NY!!


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> Ahoy Pinch Purse Islanders! Permission to dock my well beaten and somewhat leaky dinghy? I've been rowing the troubled waters around several of the neighboring islands, not really finding the safe habour I was searching for ... until I shoaled up here. I must admit to having snuck into a little back cove on PPI a week or so ago and have been spying on you since! Not in a creepy stalker way, but in a sincere effort to learn a bit more about the inhabitants of this wonderful island. I managed to get my eyes on your historical records (aka - I've read all the posts on this wonderfully entertaining and informative thread!) and am now just brave enough to let my presence be known.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very happy and content with a small room at the Inn. Ok, maybe not too small as I did manage to bring a few bags with me
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stagger my way (still have my sea legs on!) over the the Fishcakes Bakery for some fish cobbler and await your verdit of welcome or shove off mate decision.
> 
> 
> 
> And because I'm not too proud to grovel (and to carry less than premuim bags although I own several of them too!), I will casually mention that I am origionally from..... Buffalo NY!!




Ahoy stranger [emoji4]!
So nice to see a new face at the Inn or at the bakery! I hope your sea legs will soon be steady on our island. And you can enjoy all the beauties here. Be it bags or something else. [emoji4]
Welcome!


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Ahoy Pinch Purse Islanders! Permission to dock my well beaten and somewhat leaky dinghy? I've been rowing the troubled waters around several of the neighboring islands, not really finding the safe habour I was searching for ... until I shoaled up here. I must admit to having snuck into a little back cove on PPI a week or so ago and have been spying on you since! Not in a creepy stalker way, but in a sincere effort to learn a bit more about the inhabitants of this wonderful island. I managed to get my eyes on your historical records (aka - I've read all the posts on this wonderfully entertaining and informative thread!) and am now just brave enough to let my presence be known.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd be very happy and content with a small room at the Inn. Ok, maybe not too small as I did manage to bring a few bags with me
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to stagger my way (still have my sea legs on!) over the the Fishcakes Bakery for some fish cobbler and await your verdit of welcome or shove off mate decision.
> 
> 
> 
> And because I'm not too proud to grovel (and to carry less than premuim bags although I own several of them too!), I will casually mention that I am origionally from..... Buffalo NY!!




Welcome to Pinch Purse Island, jlwquilter ![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Welcome![emoji267]


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> Ahoy Pinch Purse Islanders! Permission to dock my well beaten and somewhat leaky dinghy? I've been rowing the troubled waters around several of the neighboring islands, not really finding the safe habour I was searching for ... until I shoaled up here. I must admit to having snuck into a little back cove on PPI a week or so ago and have been spying on you since! Not in a creepy stalker way, but in a sincere effort to learn a bit more about the inhabitants of this wonderful island. I managed to get my eyes on your historical records (aka - I've read all the posts on this wonderfully entertaining and informative thread!) and am now just brave enough to let my presence be known.
> 
> I'd be very happy and content with a small room at the Inn. Ok, maybe not too small as I did manage to bring a few bags with me
> 
> I'm going to stagger my way (still have my sea legs on!) over the the Fishcakes Bakery for some fish cobbler and await your verdit of welcome or shove off mate decision.
> 
> And because I'm not too proud to grovel (and to carry less than premuim bags although I own several of them too!), I will casually mention that I am origionally from..... Buffalo NY!!



Welcome fellow Western New Yorker! Facing North, I'm seventy miles starboard of your original home port. Drop by the *Happy Mackerel* for an order of wings or beef on 'weck!

:welcome2:


----------



## Fimpagebag

A sunny Monday calls for a sunny bag. Another of my Thrift Store finds, it's pebbled leather obviously in need of some TLC. But worth the effort considering what it cost.  ($5)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A sunny Monday calls for a sunny bag. Another of my Thrift Store finds, it's pebbled leather obviously in need of some TLC. But worth the effort considering what it cost.  ($5)




What a lovely bag, Fim! Yellow is a perfect summer colour.[emoji272][emoji272]I can't believe you got it for $ 5![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
It looks in very good condition to me.
What do you mean by " some TLC"? [emoji47]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely bag, Fim! Yellow is a perfect summer colour.[emoji272][emoji272]I can't believe you got it for $ 5![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> It looks in very good condition to me.
> What do you mean by " some TLC"? [emoji47]



TLC= "tender loving care". 

The leather needs some nourishing, being somewhat dried out. I've begun the process of moisturizing it. One application at a time, waiting for the leather to absorb the moisturizer between applications. I have hopes that the bag can be brought back to its original condition. The hardware and strap are in excellent condition, and the few stray pen marks responded well to gentle cleaning.

Hoping for the best....


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> Ahoy Pinch Purse Islanders! Permission to dock my well beaten and somewhat leaky dinghy? I've been rowing the troubled waters around several of the neighboring islands, not really finding the safe habour I was searching for ... until I shoaled up here. I must admit to having snuck into a little back cove on PPI a week or so ago and have been spying on you since! Not in a creepy stalker way, but in a sincere effort to learn a bit more about the inhabitants of this wonderful island. I managed to get my eyes on your historical records (aka - I've read all the posts on this wonderfully entertaining and informative thread!) and am now just brave enough to let my presence be known.
> 
> I'd be very happy and content with a small room at the Inn. Ok, maybe not too small as I did manage to bring a few bags with me
> 
> I'm going to stagger my way (still have my sea legs on!) over the the Fishcakes Bakery for some fish cobbler and await your verdit of welcome or shove off mate decision.
> 
> And because I'm not too proud to grovel (and to carry less than premuim bags although I own several of them too!), I will casually mention that I am origionally from..... Buffalo NY!!



Welcome


----------



## jlwquilter

Thank you Ladies for the warm welcome! I am looking forward to a nice long visit on this island. And the food is good too - you simply MUST try the fish cobbler  Although I may have to go for the beef on 'weck Fim suggested - it's been ages sonce I've had one as I moved out of Buffalo many a moon ago and get back very rarely.

Ok, starboard is which direction?? I used about every nautical term I know in my previous post  I was born in Niagara Falls but the family moved to Orchard Park when I was 2. I did get both my degrees at UB however.

I am now in sunny (and hot and humid) southeast Florida and I don't miss the cold at all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> Thank you Ladies for the warm welcome! I am looking forward to a nice long visit on this island. And the food is good too - you simply MUST try the fish cobbler  Although I may have to go for the beef on 'weck Fim suggested - it's been ages sonce I've had one as I moved out of Buffalo many a moon ago and get back very rarely.
> 
> Ok, starboard is which direction?? I used about every nautical term I know in my previous post  I was born in Niagara Falls but the family moved to Orchard Park when I was 2. I did get both my degrees at UB however.
> 
> I am now in sunny (and hot and humid) southeast Florida and I don't miss the cold at all!



Starboard in this case would be East. Somewhere between Buffalo and Rochester. As a point of interest, I also received my degree at UB (though back in the seventies.)

Among other regional delicacies, were you ever a fan of stuffed banana peppers?

:snack:


----------



## jlwquilter

I wasn't ever thinking this would be such an early post for me here but.... I had an epiphany today. They are rare for me so I just have to share 

I have a very dear girlfriend. The last time we got together - it had been awhile - she was sporting a LV bag. I of course asked her all about it. She had gotten it in December. She shared that she got it at LV store and what it cost. I congratulated her on the lovely bag. However, all the time I was thinking "WHAT?! You can hardly pay the bills, and sometimes don't!". This wasn't the first 'treat' of a luxury nature she'd aquired by any means. For some reason this time just brewed with me. I knew I wasn't jealous of the bag or the fact of her buying it. I could do the same and much easier than she. And I was truly happy for her happiness. But something was nagging at me.

Then I found tPF and started reading various threads. Some I found, to me, to be all about splashing the cash. Lip service was paid to being accepting of 'lesser brands' or 'personal expression' but I quickly saw that anyone that posted along those lines received no support and often, no response at all to their posts. Not the environment I was looking for.

Then I found Pinch Purse Island! And I read every post to see what was lip serivce and what was really being supported. And I found constant support for ALL members, regardless of what they bought, didn't buy, paid, or didn't pay. The one post that echoed the most with me was from Fim - no surprise! I don't have the exact post at my fingertips but the essence was this:

It's ok to have what you have, to enjoy what you enjoy. Don't feel bad if you have more than others, don't feel bad if you have less than others. Don't let it define you, but be a part of you you can be happy and accepting of.

So all of this is swirling in the back of my mind for a week.

Then this morning, out of the blue, like any good epiphany, it came together. I WAS jealous of my friend! Not of her stuff, but of her accepting attitude that she deserves good stuff. That it's ok to buy and enjoy and not feel quilty. It doesn't matter what someone else thinks. But at the same time, it's always nice to get a compliment. And it's what I had been absorbing from you lovely ladies here, thru your many posts. *I* wanted to feel that way - that I deserved, had earned, what I had and if I wanted to go luxury, that was ok. And if I didn't, that was ok too.

So that's what I am working on. Accepting the part of me that wants a nice bag and not be ashamed of that feeling. And the part of me that usually insists I get it for a very good price (relatively speaking of course) and not be ashamed of that either. And coming to realize that these parts can work together! Not tear me apart.

Wow. Is there a psychiatrist on this island?? LOL! Anyway, I thought if any group could understand what light bulb went off in my head this morning, it would be you.

Now I seriously need the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Starboard in this case would be East. Somewhere between Buffalo and Rochester. As a point of interest, I also received my degree at UB (though back in the seventies.)
> 
> Among other regional delicacies, were you ever a fan of stuffed banana peppers?
> 
> :snack:



I'm not much younger than you. I got my BS in Feb 1985. Small world.

I used to make stuffed green peppers alot for dinner but never banana peppers. How about sponge candy? You know it? NO ONE outside a very small region has any idea what sponge candy is


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> I'm not much younger than you. I got my BS in Feb 1985. Small world.
> 
> I used to make stuffed green peppers alot for dinner but never banana peppers. How about sponge candy? You know it? *NO ONE outside a very small region has any idea what sponge candy is *



And equally they don't know what they're missing! Yum.....but we have to wait for cooler weather before its lusciousness is available again.

As to your very profound and perceptive previous post....

We all human, jlwquilter. But as I see it, as much as I greatly admire the _Mona Lisa_ what on earth would I do if I actually owned that iconic work of art? How could I bear it if it were damaged, lost, or stolen? Far better for me to admire it from afar, content with what I can comfortably afford and actually use in my everyday life.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Twice Told Tales" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With possibly more than my share of preowned bags in my collection, I rarely know a specific bag's history. With the exception of my beloved Minnie (formerly the final resting place of a small desiccated rodent) my other preowned bags have to rely on my vivid (and often fervid) imagination. 

For instance, my latest thrift shop find. With it's parched leather, pen marks, and the odd nick, I've concocted a tale to account for its condition. 

:tumbleweed: It involves a forlorn traveler wandering lost in the desert, penning perhaps a last goodbye, before an intrepid desert lizard (and possible frequent contributor to tpf) seized the bag and dragged it under the nearest rock until help could arrive.

Anyone else with a (tall) tale to tell?


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> I wasn't ever thinking this would be such an early post for me here but.... I had an epiphany today. They are rare for me so I just have to share
> 
> 
> 
> I have a very dear girlfriend. The last time we got together - it had been awhile - she was sporting a LV bag. I of course asked her all about it. She had gotten it in December. She shared that she got it at LV store and what it cost. I congratulated her on the lovely bag. However, all the time I was thinking "WHAT?! You can hardly pay the bills, and sometimes don't!". This wasn't the first 'treat' of a luxury nature she'd aquired by any means. For some reason this time just brewed with me. I knew I wasn't jealous of the bag or the fact of her buying it. I could do the same and much easier than she. And I was truly happy for her happiness. But something was nagging at me.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found tPF and started reading various threads. Some I found, to me, to be all about splashing the cash. Lip service was paid to being accepting of 'lesser brands' or 'personal expression' but I quickly saw that anyone that posted along those lines received no support and often, no response at all to their posts. Not the environment I was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I found Pinch Purse Island! And I read every post to see what was lip serivce and what was really being supported. And I found constant support for ALL members, regardless of what they bought, didn't buy, paid, or didn't pay. The one post that echoed the most with me was from Fim - no surprise! I don't have the exact post at my fingertips but the essence was this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok to have what you have, to enjoy what you enjoy. Don't feel bad if you have more than others, don't feel bad if you have less than others. Don't let it define you, but be a part of you you can be happy and accepting of.
> 
> 
> 
> So all of this is swirling in the back of my mind for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> Then this morning, out of the blue, like any good epiphany, it came together. I WAS jealous of my friend! Not of her stuff, but of her accepting attitude that she deserves good stuff. That it's ok to buy and enjoy and not feel quilty. It doesn't matter what someone else thinks. But at the same time, it's always nice to get a compliment. And it's what I had been absorbing from you lovely ladies here, thru your many posts. *I* wanted to feel that way - that I deserved, had earned, what I had and if I wanted to go luxury, that was ok. And if I didn't, that was ok too.
> 
> 
> 
> So that's what I am working on. Accepting the part of me that wants a nice bag and not be ashamed of that feeling. And the part of me that usually insists I get it for a very good price (relatively speaking of course) and not be ashamed of that either. And coming to realize that these parts can work together! Not tear me apart.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. Is there a psychiatrist on this island?? LOL! Anyway, I thought if any group could understand what light bulb went off in my head this morning, it would be you.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I seriously need the Happy Mackerel!




Good morning! 
Probably there is a psychiatrist on the island as bag junkies come from all walks of life! 
It sounds like you have your head on the right way so I doubt you need any help beyond that of your mates here on the island. 
It's hard not to envy friends some times when they seem to "afford" things that you can't or won't. 
Buying a bag to "fit in" or make yourself feel better off than you are will just backfire when all you can eat are Ramen noodles. 
The ladies here on the island seem to have the right idea. Treat yourself well, but within your budget. All bags are appreciated here. All stylish friendly ladies as well. 
Remember the motto of one of my favorite bag lines, Junior Drake; "It's not the bag, it's the Girl". 
Cheers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A sunny Monday calls for a sunny bag. Another of my Thrift Store finds, it's pebbled leather obviously in need of some TLC. But worth the effort considering what it cost.  ($5)



What a beautiful pop of sunshine!! I wish I could visit your thrift shop! 



jlwquilter said:


> I wasn't ever thinking this would be such an early post for me here but.... I had an epiphany today. They are rare for me so I just have to share
> 
> I have a very dear girlfriend. The last time we got together - it had been awhile - she was sporting a LV bag. I of course asked her all about it. She had gotten it in December. She shared that she got it at LV store and what it cost. I congratulated her on the lovely bag. However, all the time I was thinking "WHAT?! You can hardly pay the bills, and sometimes don't!". This wasn't the first 'treat' of a luxury nature she'd aquired by any means. For some reason this time just brewed with me. I knew I wasn't jealous of the bag or the fact of her buying it. I could do the same and much easier than she. And I was truly happy for her happiness. But something was nagging at me.
> 
> Then I found tPF and started reading various threads. Some I found, to me, to be all about splashing the cash. Lip service was paid to being accepting of 'lesser brands' or 'personal expression' but I quickly saw that anyone that posted along those lines received no support and often, no response at all to their posts. Not the environment I was looking for.
> 
> Then I found Pinch Purse Island! And I read every post to see what was lip serivce and what was really being supported. And I found constant support for ALL members, regardless of what they bought, didn't buy, paid, or didn't pay. The one post that echoed the most with me was from Fim - no surprise! I don't have the exact post at my fingertips but the essence was this:
> 
> It's ok to have what you have, to enjoy what you enjoy. Don't feel bad if you have more than others, don't feel bad if you have less than others. Don't let it define you, but be a part of you you can be happy and accepting of.
> 
> So all of this is swirling in the back of my mind for a week.
> 
> Then this morning, out of the blue, like any good epiphany, it came together. I WAS jealous of my friend! Not of her stuff, but of her accepting attitude that she deserves good stuff. That it's ok to buy and enjoy and not feel quilty. It doesn't matter what someone else thinks. But at the same time, it's always nice to get a compliment. And it's what I had been absorbing from you lovely ladies here, thru your many posts. *I* wanted to feel that way - that I deserved, had earned, what I had and if I wanted to go luxury, that was ok. And if I didn't, that was ok too.
> 
> So that's what I am working on. Accepting the part of me that wants a nice bag and not be ashamed of that feeling. And the part of me that usually insists I get it for a very good price (relatively speaking of course) and not be ashamed of that either. And coming to realize that these parts can work together! Not tear me apart.
> 
> Wow. Is there a psychiatrist on this island?? LOL! Anyway, I thought if any group could understand what light bulb went off in my head this morning, it would be you.
> 
> Now I seriously need the Happy Mackerel!



I think we all get jealous now and then. It's not always bad either. Sometimes it helps you to improve yourself, to try harder. Or to be better with yourself. I would always pay my bills before a new bag purchase, but there is something we could learn from your girlfriend: to be good to ourselves and to spoil ourselves because we deserve beautiful things now and then. And to not feel guilty afterwards.




Murphy47 said:


> Good morning!
> Probably there is a psychiatrist on the island as bag junkies come from all walks of life!
> It sounds like you have your head on the right way so I doubt you need any help beyond that of your mates here on the island.
> It's hard not to envy friends some times when they seem to "afford" things that you can't or won't.
> Buying a bag to "fit in" or make yourself feel better off than you are will just backfire when all you can eat are Ramen noodles.
> The ladies here on the island seem to have the right idea. Treat yourself well, but within your budget. All bags are appreciated here. All stylish friendly ladies as well.
> Remember the motto of one of my favorite bag lines, Junior Drake; *"It's not the bag, it's the Girl"*.
> Cheers.


----------



## jlwquilter

You ladies are GREAT! I'm finding my place in this crazy old world. It never ceases to amaze me the amount of bag(gage) we drag with us through life - many times not even realizing it! 

I DID recently (in the past few weeks) buy a LV bag. One that met all MY criteria: zip top, big but light, not too too popular a style, and at a good price (relatively speaking). She's pre-loved but in very good condition. All she needed was a little attention to some surface dirt on the vachetta leather... and that only took me about an hour with a white eraser to fix.

AND I LOVE IT! I feel fantastic when I carry her.

Shall I post a picture of her here? I did on the LV forum already so don't know if it's against protocol to post the same pictures again...?

On a separate but related topic... what exactly is the difference between a north/south tote and an east/west tote? I tried googling the answer but didn't find definitions.


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> You ladies are GREAT! I'm finding my place in this crazy old world. It never ceases to amaze me the amount of bag(gage) we drag with us through life - many times not even realizing it!
> 
> I DID recently (in the past few weeks) buy a LV bag. One that met all MY criteria: zip top, big but light, not too too popular a style, and at a good price (relatively speaking). She's pre-loved but in very good condition. All she needed was a little attention to some surface dirt on the vachetta leather... and that only took me about an hour with a white eraser to fix.
> 
> AND I LOVE IT! I feel fantastic when I carry her.
> 
> Shall I post a picture of her here? I did on the LV forum already so don't know if it's against protocol to post the same pictures again...?
> 
> On a separate but related topic... what exactly is the difference between a north/south tote and an east/west tote? I tried googling the answer but didn't find definitions.



By all means, we'd love to see your LV. I've posted pics of bags both here and on applicable threads.

As for your question about totes:

*North/South *refers to totes that are taller than they are across
*East/West *is just the opposite.


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> You ladies are GREAT! I'm finding my place in this crazy old world. It never ceases to amaze me the amount of bag(gage) we drag with us through life - many times not even realizing it!
> 
> I DID recently (in the past few weeks) buy a LV bag. One that met all MY criteria: zip top, big but light, not too too popular a style, and at a good price (relatively speaking). She's pre-loved but in very good condition. All she needed was a little attention to some surface dirt on the vachetta leather... and that only took me about an hour with a white eraser to fix.
> 
> AND I LOVE IT! I feel fantastic when I carry her.
> 
> Shall I post a picture of her here? I did on the LV forum already so don't know if it's against protocol to post the same pictures again...?
> 
> On a separate but related topic... what exactly is the difference between a north/south tote and an east/west tote? I tried googling the answer but didn't find definitions.



Sure! Post it! 



Fimpagebag said:


> By all means, we'd love to see your LV. I've posted pics of bags both here and on applicable threads.
> 
> As for your question about totes:
> 
> *North/South *refers to totes that are taller than they are across
> *East/West *is just the opposite.



Thanks for making me smarter, Fim!!! Now I can boast with more bag knowledge.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Twice Told Tales" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With possibly more than my share of preowned bags in my collection, I rarely know a specific bag's history. With the exception of my beloved Minnie (formerly the final resting place of a small desiccated rodent) my other preowned bags have to rely on my vivid (and often fervid) imagination.
> 
> For instance, my latest thrift shop find. With it's parched leather, pen marks, and the odd nick, I've concocted a tale to account for its condition.
> 
> :tumbleweed: It involves a forlorn traveler wandering lost in the desert, penning perhaps a last goodbye, before an intrepid desert lizard (and possible frequent contributor to tpf) seized the bag and dragged it under the nearest rock until help could arrive.
> 
> Anyone else with a (tall) tale to tell?



I have only very few preloved bags.
One has watermarks - it get into the rain I guess. :rain: Or maybe even a storm?? :storm:
The other one smells of perfume. as it is heavy like an elephant I think it slept in a wardrobe for a very looooooooong time. 
So I have a "Regentrude" and a "Dornröschen".


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have only very few preloved bags.
> One has watermarks - it get into the rain I guess. :rain: Or maybe even a storm?? :storm:
> The other one smells of perfume. as it is heavy like an elephant I think it slept in a wardrobe for a very looooooooong time.
> So I have a "Regentrude" and a "Dornröschen".



You are far too modest, Ludmilla. Think of your perfumed "Sleeping Beauty" as once belonging to a beautiful secret agent...

There she sits, alone in her compartment as the train thunders through the moonless night. In her bag are the secret plans that will save her country from invasion.

Suddenly a man bursts into her compartment! His leering eyes are as hideous as his scarred face as he demands the secret plans. 

Swiftly the beautiful secret agent is on her feet and strikes the intruder across his head with her bag.

 He crumples into an inert heap in the door of her compartment, the commotion attracting the attention of a crowd. The evil man is hauled to his feet and will spend the rest of the journey across the desolate frontier handcuffed in the baggage car. 

Unhurt and undaunted, our heroine checks inside her bag. Though the plans are safe, her favorite perfume had been sacrificed when she'd struck the enemy agent. A small price to pay in the grander scheme....

:salute:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You are far too modest, Ludmilla. Think of your perfumed "Sleeping Beauty" as once belonging to a beautiful secret agent...
> 
> There she sits, alone in her compartment as the train thunders through the moonless night. In her bag are the secret plans that will save her country from invasion.
> 
> Suddenly a man bursts into her compartment! His leering eyes are as hideous as his scarred face as he demands the secret plans.
> 
> Swiftly the beautiful secret agent is on her feet and strikes the intruder across his head with her bag.
> 
> He crumples into an inert heap in the door of her compartment, the commotion attracting the attention of a crowd. The evil man is hauled to his feet and will spend the rest of the journey across the desolate frontier handcuffed in the baggage car.
> 
> Unhurt and undaunted, our heroine checks inside her bag. Though the plans are safe, her favorite perfume had been sacrificed when she'd struck the enemy agent. A small price to pay in the grander scheme....
> 
> :salute:




[emoji23]
Now I can this sleeping beauty never give away as I planed to do. I will post a picture later... The 007 story fits soooo well!!


----------



## jlwquilter

Ok, that didn't work like I wanted it to. Trying again.


----------



## jlwquilter

That is Louis all spiffed up. I guess I'm going in backward order after all. The bag is now a 'he' as my family has taken to calling him 'Louis'. As in "Mom! Grab Louis and let's go!". They are teasing me about my new found nose for luxury - but in the most loving and supportive way.

The tassel I bought off evil bay (LOVE that name - it's so appropriate) as I needed some type of zipper extension to grab. Under $10, real leather.

The bow is made form a silk pony scarf (a new term for me!) I boought from the Coach outlet this past weekend. Clearance priced - not even evil bay had it cheaper.

And La Tour Eiffel key ring I bought on one of my Paris trips. It was badly tarnished but a little Brasso cleaned it right up.

Here's is Louis' dirty bottom and side when he arrived:


----------



## jlwquilter

And another picture of the dirty bottom and sides:


----------



## jlwquilter

And lastly, a picture of the clean bottom and sides:


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> You are far too modest, Ludmilla. Think of your perfumed "Sleeping Beauty" as once belonging to a beautiful secret agent...
> 
> There she sits, alone in her compartment as the train thunders through the moonless night. In her bag are the secret plans that will save her country from invasion.
> 
> Suddenly a man bursts into her compartment! His leering eyes are as hideous as his scarred face as he demands the secret plans.
> 
> Swiftly the beautiful secret agent is on her feet and strikes the intruder across his head with her bag.
> 
> He crumples into an inert heap in the door of her compartment, the commotion attracting the attention of a crowd. The evil man is hauled to his feet and will spend the rest of the journey across the desolate frontier handcuffed in the baggage car.
> 
> Unhurt and undaunted, our heroine checks inside her bag. Though the plans are safe, her favorite perfume had been sacrificed when she'd struck the enemy agent. A small price to pay in the grander scheme....
> 
> :salute:



GREAT story! Fim, you have some real talent. 

And thanks much for the north/south and east/west explanation. It's so easy once you know the answer! You might think about adding it into Wikipedia so newbies like myself can find it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok my dear islanders, may I present to you Gina. Gina Bond. One of my GGL the only one with leather. And a beautiful leather that is. Taupe. Great colour. Looks like elephant skin and it is as heavy as one. Smells very sweet. [emoji4]
Please notice the carabiner...


And all the secret pockets:


In the back


On the front


And at the side. A real 007 bag. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> And lastly, a picture of the clean bottom and sides:
> 
> View attachment 2993253




I think you can clean this. 
If I had a LV I would call it Louis, too. [emoji6]
Enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Ok, that didn't work like I wanted it to. Trying again.




Beautiful Louis,jlwquilter !
Lovely scarf and charm too![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok my dear islanders, may I present to you Gina. Gina Bond. One of my GGL the only one with leather. And a beautiful leather that is. Taupe. Great colour. Looks like elephant skin and it is as heavy as one. Smells very sweet. [emoji4]
> Please notice the carabiner...
> View attachment 2993295
> 
> And all the secret pockets:
> View attachment 2993296
> 
> In the back
> View attachment 2993298
> 
> On the front
> View attachment 2993299
> 
> And at the side. A real 007 bag. [emoji1]




So cute a bag, Ludmilla! I saw a nice GGL leather bag too  and the quality looks amazing! 
A real 007 bag, you are right![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are far too modest, Ludmilla. Think of your perfumed "Sleeping Beauty" as once belonging to a beautiful secret agent...
> 
> There she sits, alone in her compartment as the train thunders through the moonless night. In her bag are the secret plans that will save her country from invasion.
> 
> Suddenly a man bursts into her compartment! His leering eyes are as hideous as his scarred face as he demands the secret plans.
> 
> Swiftly the beautiful secret agent is on her feet and strikes the intruder across his head with her bag.
> 
> He crumples into an inert heap in the door of her compartment, the commotion attracting the attention of a crowd. The evil man is hauled to his feet and will spend the rest of the journey across the desolate frontier handcuffed in the baggage car.
> 
> Unhurt and undaunted, our heroine checks inside her bag. Though the plans are safe, her favorite perfume had been sacrificed when she'd struck the enemy agent. A small price to pay in the grander scheme....
> 
> :salute:




I love the story, Fim!
I wish I could write as beautifully![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> And lastly, a picture of the clean bottom and sides:
> View attachment 2993253



Love your Louis, jlwquilter!  It may have been preowned, but you have made it your own. Love all your addendums! Congratulations on a great LV and kudos for customizing to your tastes.

Great job all 'round!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ok my dear islanders, may I present to you Gina. Gina Bond. One of my GGL the only one with leather. And a beautiful leather that is. Taupe. Great colour. Looks like elephant skin and it is as heavy as one. Smells very sweet. [emoji4]
> Please notice the carabiner...
> View attachment 2993295
> 
> And all the secret pockets:
> View attachment 2993296
> 
> In the back
> View attachment 2993298
> 
> On the front
> View attachment 2993299
> 
> And at the side.* A real 007 bag. *[emoji1]



Indeed she is! What a wonderful bag, Ludmilla. Just imagine what adventures await *your * Bond.

*Gina Bond, a license to thrill.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love the story, Fim!
> I wish I could write as beautifully![emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you, Mariapia. I find that though not every bag may have a story, I'll find a way to supply one!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I find that though not every bag may have a story, I'll find a way to supply one!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




I am sure you can find a lovely story for every bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> You are far too modest, Ludmilla. Think of your perfumed "Sleeping Beauty" as once belonging to a beautiful secret agent...
> 
> There she sits, alone in her compartment as the train thunders through the moonless night. In her bag are the secret plans that will save her country from invasion.
> 
> Suddenly a man bursts into her compartment! His leering eyes are as hideous as his scarred face as he demands the secret plans.
> 
> Swiftly the beautiful secret agent is on her feet and strikes the intruder across his head with her bag.
> 
> He crumples into an inert heap in the door of her compartment, the commotion attracting the attention of a crowd. The evil man is hauled to his feet and will spend the rest of the journey across the desolate frontier handcuffed in the baggage car.
> 
> Unhurt and undaunted, our heroine checks inside her bag. Though the plans are safe, her favorite perfume had been sacrificed when she'd struck the enemy agent. A small price to pay in the grander scheme....
> 
> :salute:





Ludmilla said:


> Ok my dear islanders, may I present to you Gina. Gina Bond. One of my GGL the only one with leather. And a beautiful leather that is. Taupe. Great colour. Looks like elephant skin and it is as heavy as one. Smells very sweet. [emoji4]
> Please notice the carabiner...
> View attachment 2993295
> 
> And all the secret pockets:
> View attachment 2993296
> 
> In the back
> View attachment 2993298
> 
> On the front
> View attachment 2993299
> 
> And at the side. A real 007 bag. [emoji1]



She's a clever girl, that Gina! I think she may present as much challenge to pickpockets (like Fim's pickpocket's nightmare bag) as she does to unsavory spies!

And.... what does GGL stand for?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> So cute a bag, Ludmilla! I saw a nice GGL leather bag too  and the quality looks amazing!
> A real 007 bag, you are right![emoji7]





Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed she is! What a wonderful bag, Ludmilla. Just imagine what adventures await *your * Bond.
> 
> *Gina Bond, a license to thrill.*





Gina Bond, a license to break my back... I must use her more. as I said, I was strongly thinking of giving her away, but after your story... I think I have to write it down on paper and put it into one of the secret pockets. Would be much fun to find it after some years. 



jlwquilter said:


> She's a clever girl, that Gina! I think she may present as much challenge to pickpockets (like Fim's pickpocket's nightmare bag) as she does to unsavory spies!
> 
> And.... what does GGL stand for?



Thank you!  Hahaha. Yes, she is a challange for pickpockets. Just imagine someone on bike trying to wrestle it from my shoulder. Thanks to its weight the thief would fall down immediately. 
GGL - George Gina Lucy. a very popular brand in Germany. A bit like Micheal Kors.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Gina Bond, a license to break my back... I must use her more. as I said, I was strongly thinking of giving her away, but after your story... I think I have to write it down on paper and put it into one of the secret pockets. Would be much fun to find it after some years.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!  Hahaha. Yes, she is a challange for pickpockets. Just imagine someone on bike trying to wrestle it from my shoulder. Thanks to its weight the thief would fall down immediately.
> GGL - George Gina Lucy. a very popular brand in Germany. A bit like Micheal Kors.




Don't sell it, Ludmilla! It s a great bag. 
You can carry it for a few hours and then change bags.
That's what I do.
At the moment, I think all my bags weigh a ton..[emoji82][emoji82]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Don't sell it, Ludmilla! It s a great bag.
> You can carry it for a few hours and then change bags.
> That's what I do.
> *At the moment, I think all my bags weigh a ton..*emoji82][emoji82]



I understand completely, Mariapia. It's definitely time for me to either "lighten my load" or get rid of my heavier bags.  

No brainer that. I can easily leave a few extraneous items home rather than donate/sell any bags I currently own. 

On the bright side, my wonky shoulder just might motivate me to look for more reasonably size/weight bags in the future. 

Because as we all know, there's always a next bag!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> You are far too modest, Ludmilla. Think of your perfumed "Sleeping Beauty" as once belonging to a beautiful secret agent...
> 
> There she sits, alone in her compartment as the train thunders through the moonless night. In her bag are the secret plans that will save her country from invasion.
> 
> Suddenly a man bursts into her compartment! His leering eyes are as hideous as his scarred face as he demands the secret plans.
> 
> Swiftly the beautiful secret agent is on her feet and strikes the intruder across his head with her bag.
> 
> He crumples into an inert heap in the door of her compartment, the commotion attracting the attention of a crowd. The evil man is hauled to his feet and will spend the rest of the journey across the desolate frontier handcuffed in the baggage car.
> 
> Unhurt and undaunted, our heroine checks inside her bag. Though the plans are safe, her favorite perfume had been sacrificed when she'd struck the enemy agent. A small price to pay in the grander scheme....
> 
> :salute:




That's the best thing I've ever heard today. You make my day.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Ok my dear islanders, may I present to you Gina. Gina Bond. One of my GGL the only one with leather. And a beautiful leather that is. Taupe. Great colour. Looks like elephant skin and it is as heavy as one. Smells very sweet. [emoji4]
> Please notice the carabiner...
> View attachment 2993295
> 
> And all the secret pockets:
> View attachment 2993296
> 
> In the back
> View attachment 2993298
> 
> On the front
> View attachment 2993299
> 
> And at the side. A real 007 bag. [emoji1]




She's a cute bag. Find some opportunities to use her.  maybe the day you don't have to walk around carry your bag? Just go to the office, put it in the drawer and stay there until it's time to go home and then go home? That kind of the day.


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Louis, jlwquilter!  It may have been preowned, but you have made it your own. Love all your addendums! Congratulations on a great LV and kudos for customizing to your tastes.
> 
> Great job all 'round!



Thanks everyone for your kind words. Louis, of course, is taking it as his due. I am glad he is French (made in France week 47, 2011) - he's very comfortable with his touches of whimsy. I think the bow, the charm and the tassel all together are a bit much. I am playing with them to get the right balance. I am really liking the tassle as it makes opening and closing the bag a breeze. Everyone raves about the zipper smoothness on this bag and they are right - I just need help with grabbing the tab 

I am meeting my girlfriend for lunch today. She'll get to meet Louis - it'll be a surprise! I'm going to thank her for her part in my epiphany and buy her lunch. Friends... they help you in ways you can't even guess at!


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> Don't sell it, Ludmilla! It s a great bag.
> You can carry it for a few hours and then change bags.
> That's what I do.
> At the moment, I think all my bags weigh a ton..[emoji82][emoji82]



That's an excellent idea for those heavy bags that we love.

It's also a TERRIBLE idea... it opens up a wole new world for getting bags we love!

I am currently eyeing up a bag that not only weights quite a bit but it quite expensive (to me) and has dyed** pony hair! I am nevouse about caring for pony hiar - how does one even do that?! So IF - big if - I get her, I'd think about only using her on days when I go out for lunch, wow my friends with her <>, and then come home. No errands.

** at first I typed 'died pony hair'.... probably true too


----------



## Murphy47

The bag will shed just like the pony did. Think carefully.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Mariapia. It's definitely time for me to either "lighten my load" or get rid of my heavier bags.
> 
> 
> 
> No brainer that. I can easily leave a few extraneous items home rather than donate/sell any bags I currently own.
> 
> 
> 
> On the bright side, my wonky shoulder just might motivate me to look for more reasonably size/weight bags in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> Because as we all know, there's always a next bag!




When I try on a bag, not only do I want to make sure it will  all my stuff, I also want to know whether it might be too heavy for me....
And believe it or not, Fim, most of the time I find it....lightweight......only to realize it's on the heavy side after carrying it for one hour or two...[emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> When I try on a bag, not only do I want to make sure it will  all my stuff, I also want to know whether it might be too heavy for me....
> And believe it or not, Fim, most of the time I find it....lightweight......only to realize it's on the heavy side after carrying it for one hour or two...[emoji49][emoji49]



I hear you,Mariapia! With bags all too often "love at first sight" becomes "a millstone around your neck."

But that doesn't stop us from looking!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I hear you,Mariapia! With bags all too often "love at first sight" becomes "a millstone around your neck."
> 
> 
> 
> But that doesn't stop us from looking!




I have noticed that lamb and sheep leathers are lighter weight than cowhide. 
And there is of course the famous Le Pliage which beats them all....[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that lamb and sheep leathers are lighter weight than cowhide.
> And there is of course the famous Le Pliage which beats them all....[emoji8][emoji8]



I've read that the lambskin leathers can be very delicate though. Thiiner and easier to mark or wear faster. It's always a trade off.


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> I've read that the lambskin leathers can be very delicate though. Thiiner and easier to mark or wear faster. It's always a trade off.



I think a lot depends on the bag more than the leather, jlwquilter. I have a quilted lamb skin Antonio Melani bag that is as durable as they come.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that lamb and sheep leathers are lighter weight than cowhide.
> And * there is of course the famous Le Pliage which beats them all...*.[emoji8][emoji8]



+10.


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> I think a lot depends on the bag more than the leather, jlwquilter. I have a quilted lamb skin Antonio Melani bag that is as durable as they come.



Ah... the quilting makes a huge difference. Didn't you post a picture of this bag?? Trying to remember


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> The bag will shed just like the pony did. Think carefully.



I am trying to! I've read quite a bit about bald bags. This one is mostly leather, but still, my arm would rub often against the flap where the pony hair is... and that gives me great pause. It's at NR and I am going to see if it's still there during the CTR sale at the end of the month.


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> Ah... the quilting makes a huge difference. Didn't you post a picture of this bag?? Trying to remember



Yes, I did very early in the thread. I think it was around Halloween....


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> I've read that the lambskin leathers can be very delicate though. Thiiner and easier to mark or wear faster. It's always a trade off.




Not necessarily, jlwquilter. Bubbled lambskin for example is indestructible.
	

		
			
		

		
	




1 is from Ceannis, a Swedish brand
2 is from Catherine Parra.
Both are in perfect condition though I have never babied them.[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Not necessarily, jlwquilter. Bubbled lambskin for example is indestructible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2995200
> View attachment 2995201
> 
> 1 is from Ceannis, a Swedish brand
> 2 is from Catherine Parra.
> Both are in perfect condition though I have never babied them.[emoji6]




Great bags, Mariapia! You have some very special beauties. [emoji7][emoji7]
How old are they?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Great bags, Mariapia! You have some very special beauties. [emoji7][emoji7]
> How old are they?




Thank you, Ludmilla! [emoji7]
The purple one is three years old , I bought it on sale , 250 , cost 490...
It's very roomy and it followed me on my trips abroad several times.
The brown one is older , I bought it from The Galeries Lafayette. A real steal, 100 instead of 300! 
I use it when I have lots of things to carry.
Both are smooshy, lightweight and still stunning!


----------



## udalrike

Hello, ladies!
I have only read a few pages of this thread but I know that I like it.
I am in love with bags like anyone else here and don´t own any real designer bags.
Some are leather, others not.
My most expensive bag was this one from Liebeskind (300$):


----------



## udalrike

This bag I bought 2 weeks ago (not leather):


----------



## Mariapia

Lovely bag, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Very original . Congrats on your find!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> This bag I bought 2 weeks ago (not leather):
> 
> View attachment 2995290




This one is lovely too![emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mariapia!!!
You are from France! I love to be there and I even have French ancestors...


----------



## udalrike

*Enchanté* !, Mariapia!!!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> *Enchanté* !, Mariapia!!!




Enchantée, udalrike et bienvenue sur Pinch Purse Island![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Merci beaucoup, dear Mariapia!


----------



## udalrike

Shall I bring some Bavarian Wheat beer with me?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla! [emoji7]
> The purple one is three years old , I bought it on sale , 250 , cost 490...
> It's very roomy and it followed me on my trips abroad several times.
> The brown one is older , I bought it from The Galeries Lafayette. A real steal, 100 instead of 300!
> I use it when I have lots of things to carry.
> Both are smooshy, lightweight and still stunning!




They are both quite a steal. I realised that I prefer smooshy. [emoji7] is the brown one from Lafayette Paris? I was there once and I liked it very much. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

:welcome2:Welcome to Pinch Purse Island, udalrike! 

So glad you brought your bags with you. Love your Liebeskind!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you , Fimpagebag!!
Couldn´t imagine to come without them...


----------



## udalrike

I have got another Liebeskind which I bought used but not REALLY used for a good price!!
She is my birthday present ( have to wait some months.... ):


----------



## udalrike

Can´t post pictures at the moment...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> They are both quite a steal. I realised that I prefer smooshy. [emoji7] is the brown one from Lafayette Paris? I was there once and I liked it very much. [emoji4]




Yes, the Galeries Lafayette in Paris, the best store on earth !
I used to go there once a week when I lived in Paris. 
When I moved south, I was able to save a lot of money, believe me!
No more temptations... [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia, do you have a bag you once bought in the Galeries Lafayette?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, the Galeries Lafayette in Paris, the best store on earth !
> I used to go there once a week when I lived in Paris.
> When I moved south, I was able to save a lot of money, believe me!
> No more temptations... [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Absolutely the best store on earth! [emoji4] And yes a huge temptation! [emoji6]
I know Lafayette at Strasbourg, too. Very nice but nothing to the GL in Paris. 
I bet there are a lot of nice stores, where you live now, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Mariapia, do you have a bag you once bought in the Galeries Lafayette?




Strangely enough, udalrike, I only bought one bag from the Galeries Lafayette, the brown Catherine Parra I posted a pic of.. 
[emoji15][emoji15]
I used to spend a lot of money on...Italian angora wool!
And spent my free time knitting for friends and family.. [emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Strangely enough, udalrike, I only bought one bag from the Galeries Lafayette, the brown Catherine Parra I posted a pic of..
> [emoji15][emoji15]
> I used to spend a lot of money on...Italian angora wool!
> And spent my free time knitting for friends and family.. [emoji3]



That was VERY nice of you, Mariapia!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Absolutely the best store on earth! [emoji4] And yes a huge temptation! [emoji6]
> I know Lafayette at Strasbourg, too. Very nice but nothing to the GL in Paris.
> I bet there are a lot of nice stores, where you live now, too. [emoji4]




I live in a much smaller town now.....
There is a Longchamp boutique, a small Italian bag shop, a Minelli shoe and bag boutique, a small Mango store and that's about all.
If I want to have a look at all the brands we see on TPF, I have to take a train to the nearest "big" city.. 
Better not to....[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> That was VERY nice of you, Mariapia!!




Unfortunately, udalrike, great wool or cotton have become so expensive that buying a garment from a boutique costs much less...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I live in a much smaller town now.....
> There is a Longchamp boutique, a small Italian bag shop, a Minelli shoe and bag boutique, a small Mango store and that's about all.
> If I want to have a look at all the brands we see on TPF, I have to take a train to the nearest "big" city..
> Better not to....[emoji26][emoji26]




I always have to travel to see nice stores. [emoji4] My wallet is VERY happy about this.



Mariapia said:


> Unfortunately, udalrike, great wool or cotton have become so expensive that buying a garment from a boutique costs much less...




So true. I knit nevertheless. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> So true. I knit nevertheless. [emoji6]



*thumbs up & lots of supportive clapping!


----------



## Fimpagebag

In this episode of *Reality Check....*

After a costly (though necessary) expenditure, there will be no new bags for me in the near (and possibly) distant future. 

And I'm fine with that. I have more than enough bags, and a ban will only force me to appreciate them all the more. 

Happily, I have my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders (and their gorgeous varied bags) to continue to pique my interest and enjoy from afar.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> In this episode of *Reality Check....*
> 
> 
> 
> After a costly (though necessary) expenditure, there will be no new bags for me in the near (and possibly) distant future.
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm fine with that. I have more than enough bags, and a ban will only force me to appreciate them all the more.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, I have my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders (and their gorgeous varied bags) to continue to pique my interest and enjoy from afar.




Hope it's not the jeep or furnace again. [emoji16]
Why is it the second a car is paid off it starts to fall apart? It's just WRONG.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Hope it's not the jeep or furnace again. [emoji16]
> Why is it the second a car is paid off it starts to fall apart? It's just WRONG.



Nope, Murphy. This time it's "gone to the dogs."   :doggie:

This year's annual trip to the vet involved preventive meds for both dogs, as well as their yearly check ups, shots, etc.  


It can really add up, but they're worth it. As much as I love bags, there aren't any worth more to me than my two dogs.


----------



## Murphy47

It's easy to fork over the funds for our furry companions [emoji173]&#65039;
Glad to know its not serious.


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> I am trying to! I've read quite a bit about bald bags. This one is mostly leather, but still, my arm would rub often against the flap where the pony hair is... and that gives me great pause. It's at NR and I am going to see if it's still there during the CTR sale at the end of the month.



FWIW, I got my mom a bag with some pony hair and it developed a bald patch pretty quickly and she is *really* kind to her bags


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Nope, Murphy. This time it's "gone to the dogs."   :doggie:
> 
> This year's annual trip to the vet involved preventive meds for both dogs, as well as their yearly check ups, shots, etc.
> 
> 
> It can really add up, but they're worth it. As much as I love bags, there aren't any worth more to me than my two dogs.



+1 I haven't bought anything lately in part because of vet bills. When the vet told me my girl cat won't need a blood test for another 6 mos, the first thing thought i had was that I could begin put some $ towards a bag as a consequence.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> So true. I knit nevertheless. [emoji6]



I'm so jealous. My mom knits and it's so cool to see her create something from a bunch of yarn. But yeah, those beautiful cottons and wools are expensive. Still, I have things she knitted 15 years ago that still look fantastic because she uses only nice fibers.


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> In this episode of *Reality Check....*
> 
> After a costly (though necessary) expenditure, there will be no new bags for me in the near (and possibly) distant future.
> 
> And I'm fine with that. I have more than enough bags, and a ban will only force me to appreciate them all the more.
> 
> Happily, I have my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders (and their gorgeous varied bags) to continue to pique my interest and enjoy from afar.



The same with me, Fimpagebag!
Too many bills, my son will get the driver´s licence (VERY expensive here in Germany)...


----------



## udalrike

But this IS true:


----------



## udalrike

Now that I can post pictures again...
This will be my birthday bag:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> *thumbs up & lots of supportive clapping!



Hehehe. Thank you. I'll do my very best! (And won't listen to nasty physiotherapists and their blabla about my back and knitting). 



misskris03 said:


> I'm so jealous. My mom knits and it's so cool to see her create something from a bunch of yarn. But yeah, those beautiful cottons and wools are expensive. Still, I have things she knitted 15 years ago that still look fantastic because she uses only nice fibers.



Aww, thank you. I agree about the quality fibers. I still own jumpers and jackets my mother knitted 40-50 years (I'm NOT kidding) ago for herself. They are still fine and I wear them often. But you can say this for all kinds of cloth. The old ones are much finer quality. Indestructible. Now it's all about fast consumerism.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Nope, Murphy. This time it's "gone to the dogs."   :doggie:
> 
> This year's annual trip to the vet involved preventive meds for both dogs, as well as their yearly check ups, shots, etc.
> 
> 
> It can really add up, but they're worth it. As much as I love bags, there aren't any worth more to me than my two dogs.



Animals are much more important than handbags.


----------



## Ludmilla

udalrike said:


> Now that I can post pictures again...
> This will be my birthday bag:
> 
> View attachment 2996255
> 
> View attachment 2996256



Wow. That's one golden bag.


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla said:


> Wow. That's one golden bag.



I like it but I think the colour was the reason I got her MUCH cheaper......
As I bought it "preloved" but not used I guess it was a gift that was not really appreciated.


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla and Mariaprada, I found a bag worth knitting:


----------



## udalrike

I would, if I could....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It's easy to fork over the funds for our furry companions [emoji173]&#65039;
> Glad to know its not serious.



Not serious, but not if you were to ask my fashion consultant (aka our Beagle-Basset). She has been put on a diet to lose weight and *she who must be obeyed* is not happy in the least.   



misskris03 said:


> +1 I haven't bought anything lately in part because of vet bills. When the vet told me my girl cat won't need a blood test for another 6 mos, *the first thing thought i had was that I could begin put some $ towards a bag as a consequence. *



Ain't it the truth, Misskris! As I was paying the vet bill a similar unbidden thought occurred to me as well. "Who knows what hidden treasure might be lurking among the bags at the Thrift Shop?"







udalrike said:


> The same with me, Fimpagebag!
> Too many bills, my son will get the driver´s licence (VERY expensive here in Germany)...



You're right, udalrike. There are always far more pressing bills to be paid than discretionary funds. *Especially* when you're a mom!





Ludmilla said:


> Animals are much more important than handbags.



Indeed they are, Ludmilla. :doggie:


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Now that I can post pictures again...
> This will be my birthday bag:
> 
> View attachment 2996255
> 
> View attachment 2996256



Love it! Depending on what you wear, the color offers endless possibilities. Great choice! Congrats on your birthday bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Ludmilla and Mariaprada, I found a bag worth knitting:
> 
> View attachment 2996421



^^^ :lolots:

That's priceless, udalrike!


----------



## Ludmilla

udalrike said:


> Ludmilla and Mariaprada, I found a bag worth knitting:
> 
> View attachment 2996421



Hehehe. Very nice! Where have you found it?


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! Depending on what you wear, the color offers endless possibilities. Great choice! Congrats on your birthday bag!



Thank you, Fimpagebag!!


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Very nice! Where have you found it?



I googled for a crocodile bag.....


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Not serious, but not if you were to ask my fashion consultant (aka our Beagle-Basset). She has been put on a diet to lose weight and *she who must be obeyed* is not happy in the least.
> 
> 
> 
> Ain't it the truth, Misskris! As I was paying the vet bill a similar unbidden thought occurred to me as well. "Who knows what hidden treasure might be lurking among the bags at the Thrift Shop?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, udalrike. There are always far more pressing bills to be paid than discretionary funds. *Especially* when you're a mom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed they are, Ludmilla. :doggie:




I am glad when my daughter will have finished her A-levels in a few weeks and then next year my son will do the same...
Although studying will be not cheap either I somehow have the feeling the expenses will be more manageable then.


----------



## udalrike

I read that you "baptize" your bags.
My Punk-bag will be called "Vivienne" (like Vivienne Westwood) and my golden bag is "Golda".


----------



## udalrike

How could I call this one?


----------



## udalrike

Maybe Tania, like Tania Blixen (Out of Africa)....


----------



## udalrike

Ladies, when is a bag a counterfeit and when "only" a hommage?
Saw this one on ebay (does not claim to be another brand than "Thompson Luxury"):


----------



## udalrike

It is leather and available for either 300$ or 200$ at another site.


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> I read that you "baptize" your bags.
> My Punk-bag will be called "Vivienne" (like Vivienne Westwood) and my golden bag is "Golda".



Great names, udalrike!  


udalrike said:


> How could I call this one?
> 
> View attachment 2996601





udalrike said:


> Maybe Tania, like Tania Blixen (Out of Africa)....



Love that book! One of my favorite reads! Tania is a great name!

 



udalrike said:


> Ladies, when is a bag a counterfeit and when "only" a hommage?
> Saw this one on ebay (does not claim to be another brand than "Thompson Luxury"):
> 
> View attachment 2996618



A bag is counterfeit if it *claims* to be the real thing. Tags, logos, hallmarks of any kind claiming it's the genuine article. *Designer Inspired* doesn't claim to be anything but that. *Inspired by...*a homage.


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Great names, udalrike!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love that book! One of my favorite reads! Tania is a great name!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bag is counterfeit if it *claims* to be the real thing. Tags, logos, hallmarks of any kind claiming it's the genuine article. *Designer Inspired* doesn't claim to be anything but that. *Inspired by...*a homage.


 
Thank you!!
I LOVE the book too, Fim! I remember one very sad story about they treated the poor oxen....   ((
But it is a very good book and I will read it again sometime.


----------



## udalrike

OK, now as I know that the bag is only "inspired" I can admit that I already bought it....  

The name is: Sheherazade.


----------



## udalrike

The bag is really nice and the "real thing" would cost 14000 Euros. Impossible for me!!!


----------



## udalrike

Which bag are you wearing today, ladies?


----------



## udalrike

"Out of Africa" is the only film I am always crying at the end. The lions on his grave....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Animals are much more important than handbags.



+1
Though, the cat believes he's more important than everything. Including undisturbed sleep & drinking coffee without having the mug head-butted.


----------



## jlwquilter

Good golly! I get busy for a few days and miss all these great posts about bags and knitting and pet bills!

That knitted croc bag is too funny! Made me really laugh out loud!!

I used to crochet but am too busy now - and I prefer quilting these days when I get the time anyway  I did some needlepoint years and years back and the cost of the wool even then was horribly expensive. I used to sew all my daughter's shorts when she was younger (more of a size issue than anything else) but it wasn't cheaper than buying, that's for sure. 

Love all the bag pics!! Fantastic! I am so glad to be learning so much here about lambskin and pony hair pit falls and all the like.


----------



## udalrike

Jlwquilter, next year I will be 50 and I am going to ask a dear friend who loves knitting if she will knit the croc bag for me....


----------



## udalrike

This is me, BTW:


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> I googled for a crocodile bag.....




I saw a TV programme on the way crocodiles are killed to make bags for luxury brands....Never shall I buy a croc bag again!
The bag you posted a pic of is lovely but I am not sure I am talented enough to start making it....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> This is me, BTW:
> 
> View attachment 2996699




I can't believe you Will be 50 next year, udalrike!
You look 10 years younger![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> Now that I can post pictures again...
> This will be my birthday bag:
> 
> View attachment 2996255
> 
> View attachment 2996256




I love my Liebeskind bags and this is a beauty!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I saw a TV programme on the way crocodiles are killed to make bags for luxury brands....Never shall I buy a croc bag again!
> The bag you posted a pic of is lovely but I am not sure I am talented enough to start making it....[emoji15][emoji15]



You are soooooooo right, Mariapia! For that reason I would NEVER buy something made from fur (even not a fur bag charm)!
It is incredibly cruel how these poor animals must suffer.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Which bag are you wearing today, ladies?







udalrike said:


> The bag is really nice and the "real thing" would cost 14000 Euros. Impossible for me!!!




Congrats on your new bag, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7]
Today I am wearing my Longchamp Quadri Satchel.


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I can't believe you Will be 50 next year, udalrike!
> You look 10 years younger![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you, Mariapia!!! May I ask how old you are?


----------



## udalrike

Tuuli35 said:


> I love my Liebeskind bags and this is a beauty!



Thanks, Tuuli! Would you show yours too?


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your new bag, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7]
> Today I am wearing my Longchamp Quadri Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996794



Thanks, Mariapia!! Your Longchamp is sooooooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

And I saw your Jeanne!! WOW!!!! WOW!!! Please wear her!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> +1
> 
> Though, the cat believes he's more important than everything. Including undisturbed sleep & drinking coffee without having the mug head-butted.




In ancient Egypt, cats were worshipped as gods. 
Cats have never forgotten this. 

Or, dogs have masters, cats have staff.


----------



## udalrike

udalrike said:


> And I saw your Jeanne!! WOW!!!! WOW!!! Please wear her!!!!



Don´t be afraid to wear her! She is a Jeanne d´Arc and not afraid of anything....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your new bag, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7]
> Today I am wearing my Longchamp Quadri Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996794



Such a gorgeous bag, Mariapia. Every time I see your Quadri I love it more and more!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> In ancient Egypt, cats were worshipped as gods.
> Cats have never forgotten this.
> 
> Or,* dogs have masters, cats have staff.*



^^^ So true, Murphy! Soooo true...


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Don´t be afraid to wear her! She is a Jeanne d´Arc and not afraid of anything....




Jeanne is not afraid of anything.....but I am![emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a gorgeous bag, Mariapia. Every time I see your Quadri I love it more and more!




Thank you, Fim! I am very proud of my Quadri, you remember that I had been waiting to get it on sale...Patience always pays off![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Jeanne is not afraid of anything.....but I am![emoji26][emoji26]



It's not fear, Mariapia. It's common sense. As a fellow sore shoulder sufferer, I well understand your reservations about carrying a bag (no matter how beautiful) that is too heavy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's not fear, Mariapia. It's common sense. As a fellow sore shoulder sufferer, I well understand your reservations about carrying a bag (no matter how beautiful) that is too heavy.




I know, Fim, I know. Every morning I meet a young lady carrying a bag which looks like my Jeanne. She wears it in the crook of her arm . Every morning, I say to myself " tomorrow I should give it a try..." And then I remember it weighs 1.3 kilo....Empty...[emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> In ancient Egypt, cats were worshipped as gods.
> Cats have never forgotten this.
> 
> Or, dogs have masters, cats have staff.




Perfect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know, Fim, I know. Every morning I meet a young lady carrying a bag which looks like my Jeanne. She wears it in the crook of her arm . Every morning, I say to myself " tomorrow I should give it a try..." And then I remember it weighs 1.3 kilo....Empty...[emoji20][emoji20]



I feel your pain, Mariapia. My Croc Embossed Dooney Lexington Tote weighs about the same as Jeanne. And as much as I love her, there is *no way* I can carry her any great distance for any length of time.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> +1
> 
> Though, the cat believes he's more important than everything. Including undisturbed sleep & drinking coffee without having the mug head-butted.







Murphy47 said:


> In ancient Egypt, cats were worshipped as gods.
> Cats have never forgotten this.
> 
> Or, dogs have masters, cats have staff.







remainsilly said:


> Perfect!




I bet he is MIC ("most important cat") at your home. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your new bag, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7]
> Today I am wearing my Longchamp Quadri Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2996794




Nice to see your Quadri again! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nice to see your Quadri again! [emoji8]




What about your lovely red Longchamp, Ludmilla?
It's so cute too!


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> Thanks, Tuuli! Would you show yours too?






It is Liebeskind Estonia bag in taupe.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel your pain, Mariapia. My Croc Embossed Dooney Lexington Tote weighs about the same as Jeanne. And as much as I love her, there is *no way* I can carry her any great distance for any length of time.




I read somewhere that if we put bandage( [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]) around the handles , then use twillies to hide the bandage....the bag won't feel as heavy....[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2996904
> 
> It is Liebeskind Estonia bag in taupe.




What a beautiful bag. Tuuli! [emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tuuli35 said:


> View attachment 2996904
> 
> It is Liebeskind Estonia bag in taupe.



What a marvelous bag, Tuuli. 

Everything about your Liebeskind must garner its share of admiring glances when you wear it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I read somewhere that if we put bandage( [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]) around the handles , then use twillies to hide the bandage....the bag won't feel as heavy....[emoji26][emoji26]



It's not a bad idea, Mariapia.But I admit to being sufficiently lazy that I prefer a bag that I can just "grab and go".


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's not a bad idea, Mariapia.But I admit to being sufficiently lazy that I prefer a bag that I can just "grab and go".




Putting bandage should take a few minutes.....putting twillies must be another story! [emoji82][emoji82]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Putting bandage should take a few minutes.....putting twillies must be another story! [emoji82][emoji82]



I know it would be for me! Why do you think all of my boots are either pull on or zip up? Even when I wrap presents I use pre made bows!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know it would be for me! Why do you think all of my boots are either pull on or zip up? Even when I wrap presents I use pre made bows!




Same here, Fim! My worst nightmare was wrapping a....scarf!
Never again![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! My worst nightmare was wrapping a....scarf!
> Never again![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



*Gift Bags*. Best invention ever!


----------



## Tuuli35

Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful bag. Tuuli! [emoji7]







Fimpagebag said:


> What a marvelous bag, Tuuli.
> 
> 
> 
> Everything about your Liebeskind must garner its share of admiring glances when you wear it!




Thank you! I love this bag, but this is the unluckiest bag I ever had. First time out - cookies left grease stains, second time - my toddler smeared butter on it  ...but all cleaned up!


----------



## jlwquilter

Why would putting bandages around the handles make a bag feel less heavy? I get it if the handles are thin and cut into one's hand or shoulder (ie: thicker handles distribute the weight more) but is that what we are talking about?

I love red handbags! And the leatherwork on the taupe Longschamp is lovely.

It's a fact that human's have been killing our fellow creatures forever. I am actually not against that per say, but I do think it should be quick and painless. It's the needless cruelty that I object to.

On a happier note... I am 52, and a cat person. Although I haven't been owned by a cat for many years now. We travel a great deal now and I'd rather not have to explain to a cat why once again she's being left behind! I'm a chicken!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! I love this bag, but this is the unluckiest bag I ever had. First time out - cookies left grease stains, second time - my toddler smeared butter on it  ...but all cleaned up!



That's the mark of a great bag! (No pun intended)  A bag that can live your life is a definite keeper!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Gift Bags*. Best invention ever!




Of course.... But even with a gift bag... a silk scarf puddles at the bottom....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Why would putting bandages around the handles make a bag feel less heavy? I get it if the handles are thin and cut into one's hand or shoulder (ie: thicker handles distribute the weight more) but is that what we are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> I love red handbags! And the leatherwork on the taupe Longschamp is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fact that human's have been killing our fellow creatures forever. I am actually not against that per say, but I do think it should be quick and painless. It's the needless cruelty that I object to.
> 
> 
> 
> On a happier note... I am 52, and a cat person. Although I haven't been owned by a cat for many years now. We travel a great deal now and I'd rather not have to explain to a cat why once again she's being left behind! I'm a chicken!




I used to have a lovely Persian cat. My parents looked after him every time I had to travel. He used to sulk for a few days when I took him back...
My dog has had a " nanny " for years and he loves her so much that when she comes to collect him, he sits proudly on her car back seat as if he were a movie star going to a film festival....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you! I love this bag, but this is the unluckiest bag I ever had. First time out - cookies left grease stains, second time - my toddler smeared butter on it  ...but all cleaned up!




I agree, there are unlucky bags like there are unlucky cloches....
Always the same pair of jeans or the same t-shirt that gets stains. [emoji26]


----------



## udalrike

Tuuli, I LOVE your Liebeskind!


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Why would putting bandages around the handles make a bag feel less heavy? I get it if the handles are thin and cut into one's hand or shoulder (ie: thicker handles distribute the weight more) but is that what we are talking about?
> 
> I love red handbags! And the leatherwork on the taupe Longschamp is lovely.
> 
> It's a fact that human's have been killing our fellow creatures forever. I am actually not against that per say, but I do think it should be quick and painless. It's the needless cruelty that I object to.
> 
> On a happier note... I am 52, and a cat person. Although I haven't been owned by a cat for many years now. We travel a great deal now and I'd rather not have to explain to a cat why once again she's being left behind! I'm a chicken!



You are so right about the cruelty....

I thought I was a cat person too, -  until I had my dog!


----------



## udalrike




----------



## udalrike




----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> View attachment 2997016




Hilarious, udalrike!


----------



## chessmont

udalrike said:


> View attachment 2996972



Hahahaha! So true


----------



## jlwquilter

So I've been wondering.....

Am I the only one on Pinch Purse Island who adds a little something extra (or in the case of Louis, too much extra!) to her handbags?

I was thinking that adding a scarf (or similar) - especially one picked up on a thrift store visit - would lend freshness to a handbag. And if one is limiting new acquisitions, it could help lessen the longing for something new.... Or looking for embellishments could still allow one to hunt, but for less expensive game 

Think of that wonderful yellow bag you have Fim... with a floral scarf one week and then a black and white polka dot patterned scarf the next....

Anyway... just rambling


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> Why would putting bandages around the handles make a bag feel less heavy? I get it if the handles are thin and cut into one's hand or shoulder (ie: thicker handles distribute the weight more) but is that what we are talking about?
> 
> 
> 
> I love red handbags! And the leatherwork on the taupe Longschamp is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a fact that human's have been killing our fellow creatures forever. I am actually not against that per say, but I do think it should be quick and painless. It's the needless cruelty that I object to.
> 
> 
> 
> On a happier note... I am 52, and a cat person. Although I haven't been owned by a cat for many years now. We travel a great deal now and I'd rather not have to explain to a cat why once again she's being left behind! I'm a chicken!




I would be more afraid of the death stare from Kitty when you return.


----------



## Tuuli35

Fimpagebag said:


> That's the mark of a great bag! (No pun intended)  A bag that can live your life is a definite keeper!



True. I was very upset when these things happened but after the bag was clean again realized that it's a perfect carefree bag. 



Mariapia said:


> I agree, there are unlucky bags like there are unlucky cloches....
> Always the same pair of jeans or the same t-shirt that gets stains. [emoji26]



So happy that I am not the only one who has noticed this.  



udalrike said:


> Tuuli, I LOVE your Liebeskind!




Thank you!


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> I would be more afraid of the death stare from Kitty when you return.



I had forgotten about that!


----------



## jlwquilter

OMG! There's this killer handbag on the TJMaxx website I want so BAD! Gimme! Gimme! GIMME!

But no, it's too small, the price isn't a good savings off of retail, it doesn't fit my needs...

Oh Lord. I need a sponser to keep me off the webpage until it sells out!


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> I had forgotten about that!






	

		
			
		

		
	
this should remind you.


----------



## jlwquilter

Yep. That's the look alright

<shiver>


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> True. I was very upset when these things happened but after the bag was clean again realized that it's a perfect carefree bag.
> 
> 
> 
> So happy that I am not the only one who has noticed this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!




Hi Tuuli!
Nice to see you on the island again. I've read on another thread, that you have ordered a Massaccesi bag. You will like it! My birthday present (Selene Midi Zip, Plum) has arrived yesterday and I'm very impressed. [emoji4]
Btw. I like your Liebeskind bag I'm always impressed what this bag has been through. Still perfect. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> So I've been wondering.....
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one on Pinch Purse Island who adds a little something extra (or in the case of Louis, too much extra!) to her handbags?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that adding a scarf (or similar) - especially one picked up on a thrift store visit - would lend freshness to a handbag. And if one is limiting new acquisitions, it could help lessen the longing for something new.... Or looking for embellishments could still allow one to hunt, but for less expensive game
> 
> 
> 
> Think of that wonderful yellow bag you have Fim... with a floral scarf one week and then a black and white polka dot patterned scarf the next....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... just rambling




Some of my bags have charms. I can't tell you why most of my bags don't have charms. I think I'm just too lazy - esp. for the scarf thing. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> So I've been wondering.....
> 
> 
> 
> Am I the only one on Pinch Purse Island who adds a little something extra (or in the case of Louis, too much extra!) to her handbags?
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking that adding a scarf (or similar) - especially one picked up on a thrift store visit - would lend freshness to a handbag. And if one is limiting new acquisitions, it could help lessen the longing for something new.... Or looking for embellishments could still allow one to hunt, but for less expensive game
> 
> 
> 
> Think of that wonderful yellow bag you have Fim... with a floral scarf one week and then a black and white polka dot patterned scarf the next....
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway... just rambling




You are not the only one,jlwquilter !
I have a few bag charms which I bought, not only to add fun to my bags but also to stop myself from buying something new....
A charm or a scarf can change everything! 
Here are some photos..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Tuuli!
> Nice to see you on the island again. I've read on another thread, that you have ordered a Massaccesi bag. You will like it! My birthday present (Selene Midi Zip, Plum) has arrived yesterday and I'm very impressed. [emoji4]
> Btw. I like your Liebeskind bag I'm always impressed what this bag has been through. Still perfect. [emoji106]




Ludmilla.... We want you to post a pic of your purple Massaccesi.. ASAP!  [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia, GORGEOUS French charm!


----------



## udalrike

mariapia said:


> ludmilla.... We want you to post a pic of your purple massaccesi.. Asap!  [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



+1


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Mariapia, GORGEOUS French charm!




The first two come from the petfood shop! ( 12 each). The third one is a Ladurée charm. It costs  35!
I would like a Fendi bug.... but I cannot spend  600..[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The first two come from the petfood shop! ( 12 each). The third one is a Ladurée charm. It costs  35!
> I would like a Fendi bug.... but I cannot spend  600..[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Well, you COULD. But I don't think Ramen is going to satisfy that manly hubbie of your for a month. Lol. 
Mine doesn't care what I spend coz he assumes I know what I am doing, but I think even he would notice lack of groceries by the second week. 
I loved the Fendi bug when I saw it, but my first thought was "cat toy".  I don't think it would last long as a purse charm with pets around.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well, you COULD. But I don't think Ramen is going to satisfy that manly hubbie of your for a month. Lol.
> Mine doesn't care what I spend coz he assumes I know what I am doing, but I think even he would notice lack of groceries by the second week.
> I loved the Fendi bug when I saw it, but my first thought was "cat toy".  I don't think it would last long as a purse charm with pets around.




No way will I spend  600 on a charm! I'd prefer to keep the money to finance a bag![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No way will I spend  600 on a charm! I'd prefer to keep the money to finance a bag![emoji3]




But isn't it fun sometimes to imagine that you have enough money to buy such unnecessary items?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> But isn't it fun sometimes to imagine that you have enough money to buy such unnecessary items?




There are so many unnecessary items I spend money on, Murphy..   [emoji8]


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Tuuli!
> Nice to see you on the island again. I've read on another thread, that you have ordered a Massaccesi bag. You will like it! My birthday present (Selene Midi Zip, Plum) has arrived yesterday and I'm very impressed. [emoji4]
> Btw. I like your Liebeskind bag I'm always impressed what this bag has been through. Still perfect. [emoji106]




It is nice to be back.  I am usually quietly reading but don't have s moment to answer. 

Yes, I did. They will put it into production next week. Can't wait to see it. Did you show the pics of your bag already or can't open it until real birthday? 

I think what saves me with the Liebeskind bag is the leather. It is uneven to begin with, so if I clean it with wipes or eraser then it doesn't show.


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> The first two come from the petfood shop! ( 12 each). The third one is a Ladurée charm. It costs  35!
> I would like a Fendi bug.... but I cannot spend  600..[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Are you serious?? 600 euro for a bag charm?? Holy cow. Luckily for me they don't even appeal. LOVE the Laduree charm though. Next time I am in one of their stores I am so going to get one! We practically went every other day on our Paris trips - my husband loves their sea salt caramel macaroons. Paul's are pretty good too, especially the chocolate ones - YUM! Now if they made a banana, nutella and whipped cream crepe charm I'd be all over that too!

Oh yes - I remember your bear and doggie charms now. Sorry I forgot them . They are great! I love that they give a hint of your personality, your life, what's important to you, etc. That is what a bag charm should be all about as far as I'm concerned 

I have some wonderful ornaments that I've bought on our various travels - planned to use on the tree at Christmas. I love to have these personal remembrance items to spark conversations and memories. Anyway... we've now been traveling over the Xmas holidays since my daughter is old enough to loosen up over Santa. So these ornaments have been languishing in boxes for a few years now. It was reading the How do You Decorate Your LV (or some title like that) thread that sparked the idea to use these ornaments as charms. Now all I have to do is get hubby to crawl up into the attic and bring down the right box!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla.... We want you to post a pic of your purple Massaccesi.. ASAP!  [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




Don't worry Mariapia you will see fotos very soon. Together with a review. [emoji8]
Oh and don't mourn over Fendi bugs - you have such beautiful charms! [emoji7]



Tuuli35 said:


> It is nice to be back.  I am usually quietly reading but don't have s moment to answer.
> 
> Yes, I did. They will put it into production next week. Can't wait to see it. Did you show the pics of your bag already or can't open it until real birthday?
> 
> I think what saves me with the Liebeskind bag is the leather. It is uneven to begin with, so if I clean it with wipes or eraser then it doesn't show.




They are pretty fast in producing their bags. The whole experience was quite impressive! I haven't posted pictures - birthday is in July. But I'm allowed to use the new bag right away so I will soon do a bit show off. [emoji1]
I hope you like your birthday bag as much as I love mine! [emoji4]
Have a lot fun while reading the island tales [emoji6] and please do post now and then.



jlwquilter said:


> Are you serious?? 600 euro for a bag charm?? Holy cow. Luckily for me they don't even appeal. LOVE the Laduree charm though. Next time I am in one of their stores I am so going to get one! We practically went every other day on our Paris trips - my husband loves their sea salt caramel macaroons. Paul's are pretty good too, especially the chocolate ones - YUM! Now if they made a banana, nutella and whipped cream crepe charm I'd be all over that too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes - I remember your bear and doggie charms now. Sorry I forgot them . They are great! I love that they give a hint of your personality, your life, what's important to you, etc. That is what a bag charm should be all about as far as I'm concerned
> 
> 
> 
> I have some wonderful ornaments that I've bought on our various travels - planned to use on the tree at Christmas. I love to have these personal remembrance items to spark conversations and memories. Anyway... we've now been traveling over the Xmas holidays since my daughter is old enough to loosen up over Santa. So these ornaments have been languishing in boxes for a few years now. It was reading the How do You Decorate Your LV (or some title like that) thread that sparked the idea to use these ornaments as charms. Now all I have to do is get hubby to crawl up into the attic and bring down the right box!




Ohh. I'm curious about your Christmas tree charms! This sounds interesting.
Btw. it's unfair to mention French macaroons when I can't get them where I am. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well, you COULD. But I don't think Ramen is going to satisfy that manly hubbie of your for a month. Lol.
> Mine doesn't care what I spend coz he assumes I know what I am doing, but I think even he would notice lack of groceries by the second week.
> I loved the Fendi bug when I saw it, but my first thought was "cat toy".  I don't think it would last long as a purse charm with pets around.




Hehehe. Imagine the face of your DH when he has to diet because of a bag charm that ended after 5 minutes between cat claws! [emoji23]


----------



## jlwquilter

Ludmilla said:


> Ohh. I'm curious about your Christmas tree charms! This sounds interesting.
> Btw. it's unfair to mention French macaroons when I can't get them where I am. [emoji1]



I hope to get DH (Dear Husband) to find the box soon. It's already very hot in south Florida so I have to catch him first thing in the morning before the heat gets to be like an oven. These 'charms' are not even real Xmas ornaments! Not sold as such. I don't even know what their real purpose is for most of them. But we purposely look for items that COULD be ornaments on our vacations. It appeals to us more than say silver spoons or magnets (which are great, just not for me!).


----------



## jlwquilter

Forgot....

Yeah I'm now longing for macaroons too! And crepes! I live quite rural so would have to go into the big town to try find some.  Did I say YUM?!


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Are you serious?? 600 euro for a bag charm?? Holy cow. Luckily for me they don't even appeal. LOVE the Laduree charm though. Next time I am in one of their stores I am so going to get one! We practically went every other day on our Paris trips - my husband loves their sea salt caramel macaroons. Paul's are pretty good too, especially the chocolate ones - YUM! Now if they made a banana, nutella and whipped cream crepe charm I'd be all over that too!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes - I remember your bear and doggie charms now. Sorry I forgot them . They are great! I love that they give a hint of your personality, your life, what's important to you, etc. That is what a bag charm should be all about as far as I'm concerned
> 
> 
> 
> I have some wonderful ornaments that I've bought on our various travels - planned to use on the tree at Christmas. I love to have these personal remembrance items to spark conversations and memories. Anyway... we've now been traveling over the Xmas holidays since my daughter is old enough to loosen up over Santa. So these ornaments have been languishing in boxes for a few years now. It was reading the How do You Decorate Your LV (or some title like that) thread that sparked the idea to use these ornaments as charms. Now all I have to do is get hubby to crawl up into the attic and bring down the right box!




Fendi bugs are made of real fur....that could explain the price... [emoji15][emoji15]
I am looking forward to seeing your Christmas ornements!
Sounds like a great idea![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Forgot....
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'm now longing for macaroons too! And crepes! I live quite rural so would have to go into the big town to try find some.  Did I say YUM?!




Ladurée's macarons are great, Pierre Hermé's too!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Don't worry Mariapia you will see fotos very soon. Together with a review. [emoji8]
> Oh and don't mourn over Fendi bugs - you have such beautiful charms! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty fast in producing their bags. The whole experience was quite impressive! I haven't posted pictures - birthday is in July. But I'm allowed to use the new bag right away so I will soon do a bit show off. [emoji1]
> I hope you like your birthday bag as much as I love mine! [emoji4]
> Have a lot fun while reading the island tales [emoji6] and please do post now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh. I'm curious about your Christmas tree charms! This sounds interesting.
> Btw. it's unfair to mention French macaroons when I can't get them where I am. [emoji1]




I am sure Fim will chime in and give us the recipe ![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## jlwquilter

Today is my daughteer's 16th birthday PARTY. Her birthday is next Thursday. We are holding it at a putt-putt place (minuture golf) and then taking the kids to a 50's style diner. Fun!

I need a bag that I can wear cross body (not my usual style). I remembered that I have this little beauty! It'll be Brooke's first outing 




I bought her at a Marshalls. She was hiding on the display floor, against the back, barely visible. I don't even know how I saw her! She was clearanced priced to boot, with a funky tag the SAs didn't recognize. She didn't meet any of my regular criteria - not a top zip, not large enough for daily use.... but..... it was love at first sight  The leather is so wonderful.

Does anyone else have a Brooks Brothers handbag?


----------



## udalrike

An old Barbara Milano bag (I added the charm):


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> There are so many unnecessary items I spend money on, Murphy..   [emoji8]




Like eating and living indoors? Lol [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

Jlwquilter, Brooke is lovely!!!


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Don't worry Mariapia you will see fotos very soon. Together with a review. [emoji8]
> Oh and don't mourn over Fendi bugs - you have such beautiful charms! [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are pretty fast in producing their bags. The whole experience was quite impressive! I haven't posted pictures - birthday is in July. But I'm allowed to use the new bag right away so I will soon do a bit show off. [emoji1]
> I hope you like your birthday bag as much as I love mine! [emoji4]
> Have a lot fun while reading the island tales [emoji6] and please do post now and then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh. I'm curious about your Christmas tree charms! This sounds interesting.
> Btw. it's unfair to mention French macaroons when I can't get them where I am. [emoji1]




My one in July too but I will not be here for this time, so I wanted to get it before. At least to see you know as my DH will not allow me to use it before.


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Today is my daughteer's 16th birthday PARTY. Her birthday is next Thursday. We are holding it at a putt-putt place (minuture golf) and then taking the kids to a 50's style diner. Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a bag that I can wear cross body (not my usual style). I remembered that I have this little beauty! It'll be Brooke's first outing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought her at a Marshalls. She was hiding on the display floor, against the back, barely visible. I don't even know how I saw her! She was clearanced priced to boot, with a funky tag the SAs didn't recognize. She didn't meet any of my regular criteria - not a top zip, not large enough for daily use.... but..... it was love at first sight  The leather is so wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a Brooks Brothers handbag?




I don't own a Brooks Brothers bag but yours is perfect! Huge Congrats on your find and of course Happy Birthday to your DD![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> An old Barbara Milano bag (I added the charm):
> 
> View attachment 2997975




Lovely bag and charm, udalrike![emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Mariapia! It is my only bag charm so far...


----------



## udalrike

This one from Steiff is pretty, but 80 Euros...


----------



## udalrike

Two bags we could carry on our island   :


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> This one from Steiff is pretty, but 80 Euros...
> 
> View attachment 2998021




It's cute but expensive, you're right! 
Take your time, udalrike, have a look at keyrings in souvenir shops for example of in a Hello Kitty boutique or on the Internet. There are great charms everywhere....[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Two bags we could carry on our island   :
> 
> View attachment 2998051
> 
> View attachment 2998052




I am not sure they could fit all my stuff....[emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> It's cute but expensive, you're right!
> Take your time, udalrike, have a look at keyrings in souvenir shops for example of in a Hello Kitty boutique or on the Internet. There are great charms everywhere....[emoji6]



You are right, Mariapia and I am in no rush at all!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I am not sure they could fit all my stuff....[emoji6]



The same with me....


----------



## udalrike

Won´t buy it but like the pink/beige bag:


----------



## udalrike

What´s his name: Ugly Jack?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am sure Fim will chime in and give us the recipe ![emoji7][emoji7]



Such delicacies are well beyond my meager talents, Mariapia.  :giggles:

But it has been a busy day in the kitchen. Between bouts of mowing the lawn and catching up on the laundry, I managed roasted carrots with blood orange, chipotle potato salad, and a batch of raspberry compote to drizzle over "ooey gooey" bar cake stuffed with sweetened cream cheese.  

Now that the laundry is done and the lawn mowed, I have to come up with something for supper. Time to have my DH fire up the charcoal grill. Then *he* can grill the steak!

:lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Such delicacies are well beyond my meager talents, Mariapia.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> But it has been a busy day in the kitchen. Between bouts of mowing the lawn and catching up on the laundry, I managed roasted carrots with blood orange, chipotle potato salad, and a batch of raspberry compote to drizzle over "ooey gooey" bar cake stuffed with sweetened cream cheese.
> 
> 
> 
> Now that the laundry is done and the lawn mowed, I have to come up with something for supper. Time to have my DH fire up the charcoal grill. Then *he* can grill the steak!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Gee, just sitting around eating BonBons today[emoji6]
Sounds like it's time for some refreshment at the Mackeral!!!


----------



## Murphy47

BTW, would love the recipe for the roasted carrots.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Gee, just sitting around eating BonBons today[emoji6]
> *Sounds like it's time for some refreshment at the Mackeral!!!*




*Sounds like a plan, Murphy!*!  



Murphy47 said:


> BTW, would love the recipe for the roasted carrots.



Pretty simple really. Peel and cut the carrots in uniform pieces. 

Toss in a bowl and add roasted garlic, a bit of basil, a pinch of brown sugar, a couple of pats of butter, salt and pepper, and a generous splash of Blood Orange infused olive oil. 

Toss all together and pour in a single layer on a baking sheet and cover with aluminum foil. 

Roast in a 400 F degree oven for 25 minutes, take off the foil and turn off the oven so the carrots have a chance to slightly caramelize.

Yum! Fortunately my DH is not a fan of carrots so I gobbled them all down without worrying about saving some for supper!

:devil:


----------



## vink

udalrike said:


> Two bags we could carry on our island   :
> 
> View attachment 2998051
> 
> View attachment 2998052




Ha ha  That's such an appropriate bag! I wonder what the maker has in mind when they made them.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a plan, Murphy!*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple really. Peel and cut the carrots in uniform pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Toss in a bowl and add roasted garlic, a bit of basil, a pinch of brown sugar, a couple of pats of butter, salt and pepper, and a generous splash of Blood Orange infused olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> Toss all together and pour in a single layer on a baking sheet and cover with aluminum foil.
> 
> 
> 
> Roast in a 400 F degree oven for 25 minutes, take off the foil and turn off the oven so the carrots have a chance to slightly caramelize.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Fortunately my DH is not a fan of carrots so I gobbled them all down without worrying about saving some for supper!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




Thanks! Sounds tasty. Gonna try soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> Today is my daughteer's 16th birthday PARTY. Her birthday is next Thursday. We are holding it at a putt-putt place (minuture golf) and then taking the kids to a 50's style diner. Fun!
> 
> 
> 
> I need a bag that I can wear cross body (not my usual style). I remembered that I have this little beauty! It'll be Brooke's first outing
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2997928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought her at a Marshalls. She was hiding on the display floor, against the back, barely visible. I don't even know how I saw her! She was clearanced priced to boot, with a funky tag the SAs didn't recognize. She didn't meet any of my regular criteria - not a top zip, not large enough for daily use.... but..... it was love at first sight  The leather is so wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have a Brooks Brothers handbag?




Pretty little Brooke! [emoji4] I must confess I've never heard of Brooks Brothers... I will do a bit research. [emoji6]
I hope you had a nice Party!



Tuuli35 said:


> My one in July too but I will not be here for this time, so I wanted to get it before. At least to see you know as my DH will not allow me to use it before.




Yes, you must definitely inspect her if you like her before your birthday. Your DH is very strict! [emoji1] I get the new bag from my sister - thank God she understands that pretty new bags have to be used immediately! [emoji23] But on the lighter side: July will come faster than we think!



Fimpagebag said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a plan, Murphy!*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple really. Peel and cut the carrots in uniform pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Toss in a bowl and add roasted garlic, a bit of basil, a pinch of brown sugar, a couple of pats of butter, salt and pepper, and a generous splash of Blood Orange infused olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> Toss all together and pour in a single layer on a baking sheet and cover with aluminum foil.
> 
> 
> 
> Roast in a 400 F degree oven for 25 minutes, take off the foil and turn off the oven so the carrots have a chance to slightly caramelize.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Fortunately my DH is not a fan of carrots so I gobbled them all down without worrying about saving some for supper!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




Sounds yummie! I've never heard of doing carrots this way, but I want to give it a try. Thank you so much for sharing your kitchen secrets. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Like eating and living indoors? Lol [emoji6]




You are killing me with your comments! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> [/B]
> 
> 
> 
> *Sounds like a plan, Murphy!*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty simple really. Peel and cut the carrots in uniform pieces.
> 
> 
> 
> Toss in a bowl and add roasted garlic, a bit of basil, a pinch of brown sugar, a couple of pats of butter, salt and pepper, and a generous splash of Blood Orange infused olive oil.
> 
> 
> 
> Toss all together and pour in a single layer on a baking sheet and cover with aluminum foil.
> 
> 
> 
> Roast in a 400 F degree oven for 25 minutes, take off the foil and turn off the oven so the carrots have a chance to slightly caramelize.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum! Fortunately my DH is not a fan of carrots so I gobbled them all down without worrying about saving some for supper!
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:




I am very impressed, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
Everyone here knows I am a very bad cook....
The recipe sounds simple but... what is Blood Orange infused olive oil?
I am afraid it's not available in my place. [emoji6][emoji6]
I am going to open at in of sardines... [emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am very impressed, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
> Everyone here knows I am a very bad cook....
> The recipe sounds simple but... what is Blood Orange infused olive oil?
> I am afraid it's not available in my place. [emoji6][emoji6]
> I am going to open at in of sardines... [emoji17][emoji17]



Trust me, Mariapia. it's easier than you might imagine. Infused olive oils and flavored vinegars are all the rage. My DD introduced me to them with a sample pack for Christmas. Just a soupçon of infused olive oil and a splash of flavored vinegar and voilà! My family suddenly thinks I can cook!

:lolots:


----------



## jlwquilter

Thank you for the kind comments on Brooke! She performed well for the few minutes I actually got to wear her. It started to drizzle so I put her in the car to guard the birthday presents  It only drizzled for a short while but the party was in full swing by then so I wasn't about to go get her. Like pets, 16th birthday girls get first billing over handbags 

The party was a rousing success - thank goodness. My daughter had the time of her life and the kids were great. The 50s style diner we went to afterward was really fun and the waitstaff was fantastic. They were very smaet and gained quite a few customers. One set of parents even decided to come early and have dinner there too. And I know that we will be back as well.

But back to Brooke.... I found out that one of her chain clips has a broken spring - it won't open and close like it should. I was still able to use it but it needs replacing. I'll take it into the Brooks Brothers store and see what they say. Also think it would be better if I had a small wallet for my smaller bags.... my full size Fendi wallet took up half the interior! So, heartbreakingly, I'll have to start a search for a small wallet. Just big enough for my ID, a few credit cards and a little cash.  Ok, maybe very little cash!


----------



## jlwquilter

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty little Brooke! [emoji4] I must confess I've never heard of Brooks Brothers... I will do a bit research. [emoji6]/QUOTE]
> 
> Brooks Brotheres is best known, to me anyway, as a top end menswear shop. The have branched into womenswear as well but I don;t know  when they did that. Probably decades ago but I am so out of touch. I had no idea. So when I saw the handbag on the display floor. clearance priced, I was really surprised it was indeed a Brooks Brothers. And her leather really is fantastic. I've kept a weather eye out for more and did see another offering at a different Mrshalls but is was a smallish summer tote made out of jute? straw? something that would be used for a picnic or beach day. Just didn't fill a need I have. But it gave me hope that my bag wasn't a complete fluke and more will pop up again.
> 
> I had to pick up a bracelet repair and saw that Tiffany had bags displayed in their store as well. I didn't have the nerve to even ask for pricing!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You are killing me with your comments! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




We bag junkies here on the island have to stick together!
Who hasn't stood in front of the "perfect" bag contemplating what you can Not buy that month to afford the bag? 
Being grown up and acquiring a family means that the bag obsessions have to go on the back burner especially if said family doesn't share the bag addiction. [emoji45]I hear a lot of "didn't you just get a new bag last month?"  
That's why I love it here on the island; everyone Gets It.


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> We bag junkies here on the island have to stick together!
> Who hasn't stood in front of the "perfect" bag contemplating what you can Not buy that month to afford the bag?
> Being grown up and acquiring a family means that the bag obsessions have to go on the back burner especially if said family doesn't share the bag addiction. [emoji45]I hear a lot of "didn't you just get a new bag last month?"
> That's why I love it here on the island; everyone Gets It.



A friend of mine bought a new bag recently and her husband commented:
Don´t you already have enough bags (now she has only 4!!!).
She answered: Uli (me) has a lot more....


----------



## udalrike

Another old Barbara Milano bag (I don´t see them often nowadays like I did years before).
Does anyone own this brand too?


----------



## udalrike

A joke about jewelry (can be replaced by handbag too...):

  A married couple had been out shopping at the mall for most of the afternoon.  
 Suddenly, the wife realized that her husband had "disappeared".  
 The somewhat irate spouse called her mate's cell phone and demanded: "Where the hell are you?"  
 Husband: "Darling, you remember that jewelry shop where you saw the  diamond necklace and totally fell in love with it and I didn't have  money that time and said, 'Baby, it'll be yours one day'?"  
 Wife, with a smile, blushing: "Yes I remember that, my love."  
 Husband, "Well, I'm in the bar next door to that shop."


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> A friend of mine bought a new bag recently and her husband commented:
> Don´t you already have enough bags (now she has only 4!!!).
> She answered: Uli (me) has a lot more....




MEN [emoji37]
My husband once said that about the number of shoes the three girls in the house have. 
And this from a man who has 19 pair himself.


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> A joke about jewelry (can be replaced by handbag too...):
> 
> A married couple had been out shopping at the mall for most of the afternoon.
> Suddenly, the wife realized that her husband had "disappeared".
> The somewhat irate spouse called her mate's cell phone and demanded: "Where the hell are you?"
> Husband: "Darling, you remember that jewelry shop where you saw the  diamond necklace and totally fell in love with it and I didn't have  money that time and said, 'Baby, it'll be yours one day'?"
> Wife, with a smile, blushing: "Yes I remember that, my love."
> Husband, "Well, I'm in the bar next door to that shop."




That is TOOO funny.


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> MEN [emoji37]
> My husband once said that about the number of shoes the three girls in the house have.
> And this from a man who has 19 pair himself.




My husband LOVES shoes too! But he cannot understand that I love bags and jewelry so much...


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> That is TOOO funny.



Isn´t it!?


----------



## udalrike

Jewelry:


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Mariapia

Nice jewelry, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7]
And lovely Barbara Milano bag too! [emoji106] [emoji106] 
I love the story of the husband explaining to his wife where he is![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Trust me, Mariapia. it's easier than you might imagine. Infused olive oils and flavored vinegars are all the rage. My DD introduced me to them with a sample pack for Christmas. Just a soupçon of infused olive oil and a splash of flavored vinegar and voilà! My family suddenly thinks I can cook!
> 
> :lolots:




My family has given up, Fim!
I used to make beignets and crêpes. But that was in another life....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mariapia!!

When we were in France 2 years ago my children were fond of the purple crisps you have there.
We even took 10 packages to Germany.....


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Mariapia!!
> 
> When we were in France 2 years ago my children were fond of the purple crisps you have there.
> We even took 10 packages to Germany.....




Those crisps are soooo good! Your kids have very good taste! I bet you thought you should have taken more than 10 packets ![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Those crisps are soooo good! Your kids have very good taste! I bet you thought you should have taken more than 10 packets ![emoji3][emoji3]




You are sooooo right!! Can you send me some? Just joking!!!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Jewelry:
> 
> View attachment 2998987




As you love both jewelry and bags, udalrike, have a look at the beauties made by emerging designers....The site is located in UK , the designers are different nationalities.

www.boticca.com


----------



## udalrike

These are my children and our beloved late dog Vasco (about 7 years ago):


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> A friend of mine bought a new bag recently and her husband commented:
> Don´t you already have enough bags (now she has only 4!!!).
> She answered: Uli (me) has a lot more....



My sister's husband freaked out when she told him how many kilos of yarn I have. So whenever she comes home with few skeins, she has to hide them. I am quite sure that if he would know how many bags I own he would faint.  What can I say - I was a hamster in previous life


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> As you love both jewelry and bags, udalrike, have a look at the beauties made by emerging designers....The site is located in UK , the designers are different nationalities.
> 
> http://www.boticca.com



Thanks Mariapia; great link!!!
Love this, for example:
https://boticca.com/lubochka/mashka-natural-leather-black-bag/33299/


----------



## udalrike

Tuuli35 said:


> My sister's husband freaked out when she told me how many kilos of yarn I have. So whenever she comes home with few skeins, she has to hide them. I am quite sure that if he would know how many bags I own he would faint.  What can I say - I was a hamster in previous life




I must have been one too! Many of us are hunters and/or gatherers....


----------



## Mariapia

Very beautiful bag! I particularly love it in maroon and blue leather!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My family has given up, Fim!
> I used to make beignets and crêpes. But that was in another life....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



That's life, Mariapia. No one is good at everything. I can't knit to save my life. Or crochet, or sew beyond repairing a seam or sewing on a button.


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> These are my children and our beloved late dog Vasco (about 7 years ago):
> 
> View attachment 2999084



Such a lovely family, udalrike. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> We bag junkies here on the island have to stick together!
> Who hasn't stood in front of the "perfect" bag contemplating what you can Not buy that month to afford the bag?
> Being grown up and acquiring a family means that the bag obsessions have to go on the back burner especially if said family doesn't share the bag addiction. [emoji45]I hear a lot of "didn't you just get a new bag last month?"
> That's why I love it here on the island; everyone Gets It.




[emoji106] words of wisdom, Murphy, words of wisdom. [emoji6]



jlwquilter said:


> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty little Brooke! [emoji4] I must confess I've never heard of Brooks Brothers... I will do a bit research. [emoji6]/QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Brooks Brotheres is best known, to me anyway, as a top end menswear shop. The have branched into womenswear as well but I don;t know  when they did that. Probably decades ago but I am so out of touch. I had no idea. So when I saw the handbag on the display floor. clearance priced, I was really surprised it was indeed a Brooks Brothers. And her leather really is fantastic. I've kept a weather eye out for more and did see another offering at a different Mrshalls but is was a smallish summer tote made out of jute? straw? something that would be used for a picnic or beach day. Just didn't fill a need I have. But it gave me hope that my bag wasn't a complete fluke and more will pop up again.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to pick up a bracelet repair and saw that Tiffany had bags displayed in their store as well. I didn't have the nerve to even ask for pricing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this great explanation! [emoji4]
> Yes, Tiffany does bags now - there was thread about this topic a while ago. But I can't remember if the ladies discussed prices. [emoji6]
> Sounds like you had a great party! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> Tuuli35 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My sister's husband freaked out when she told him how many kilos of yarn I have. So whenever she comes home with few skeins, she has to hide them. I am quite sure that if he would know how many bags I own he would faint.  What can I say - I was a hamster in previous life
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Muahaha! I don't know how much kilos of yarn I hoard around here... I don't count my bags and sometimes I feel like I will drown in my books... [emoji23] Must have been a whole hamster dynasty in previous lives. [emoji6]
Click to expand...


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji106] words of wisdom, Murphy, words of wisdom. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> jlwquilter said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for this great explanation! [emoji4]
> Yes, Tiffany does bags now - there was thread about this topic a while ago. But I can't remember if the ladies discussed prices. [emoji6]
> Sounds like you had a great party! [emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muahaha! I don't know how much kilos of yarn I hoard around here... I don't count my bags and sometimes I feel like I will drown in my books... [emoji23] Must have been a whole hamster dynasty in previous lives. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are talking about, Ludmilla!
> One year ago we threw soooo many books away ( I know, I know, some people consider this a sin ) and while we were throwing them into the container my husband said: Do you know which book I am throwing away right now?
> "Simplify your life" !!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji106] words of wisdom, Murphy, words of wisdom. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are talking about, Ludmilla!
> One year ago we threw soooo many books away ( I know, I know, some people consider this a sin ) and while we were throwing them into the container my husband said: Do you know which book I am throwing away right now?
> "Simplify your life" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be the correct definition of irony.
> If not, it's still darn funny.
Click to expand...


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a lovely family, udalrike. Thank you for sharing...




Thank you, Fim! Hugs!!!


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> udalrike said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that would be the correct definition of irony.
> If not, it's still darn funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are right, Murphy!!
Click to expand...


----------



## udalrike

A very lightweight unexpensive bag:


----------



## udalrike

COULD be from Vivienne Westwood....


----------



## udalrike

Time to wear sunglasses again    :


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> COULD be from Vivienne Westwood....




Absolutely, udalrike![emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Time to wear sunglasses again    :
> 
> View attachment 3000045




Wow! I love your glasses ! They are great on you![emoji106]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love your glasses ! They are great on you![emoji106]




+1 those are adorable.


----------



## udalrike

Misskriss, thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
We have had a lovely weather in the last few days.....but the forecast is rather pessimistic for the end of the week![emoji49]
Time to take out my Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon bowling bag![emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> We have had a lovely weather in the last few days.....but the forecast is rather pessimistic for the end of the week![emoji49]
> Time to take out my Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon bowling bag![emoji6]
> View attachment 3001122




This is such a happy bag! [emoji7]
It's getting cold again around here, too... [emoji16]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a happy bag! [emoji7]
> It's getting cold again


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a happy bag! [emoji7]
> It's getting cold again around here, too... [emoji16]




It is colder today in the south of France too.
We even had a few drops in the early afternnon.
That's when I feel like emigrating to the Carabbean again![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It is colder today in the south of France too.
> We even had a few drops in the early afternnon.
> That's when I feel like emigrating to the Carabbean again![emoji15][emoji15]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I can hear your.


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> We have had a lovely weather in the last few days.....but the forecast is rather pessimistic for the end of the week![emoji49]
> Time to take out my Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon bowling bag![emoji6]
> View attachment 3001122



Such a beautiful bag, Mariapia!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> We have had a lovely weather in the last few days.....but the forecast is rather pessimistic for the end of the week![emoji49]
> Time to take out my Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon bowling bag![emoji6]
> View attachment 3001122



What a perfect antidote to the weather forecast ahead. Your Marc Jacobs can't help but make you smile.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Such a beautiful bag, Mariapia!!




Thank you, udalrike!
It's very lightweight too. [emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sorry to be so scarce lately. It's been crazy busy at work and at home.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a perfect antidote to the weather forecast ahead. Your Marc Jacobs can't help but make you smile.




Yes, Fim! That's why I took it out today! 
When I bought it from Vente-Privée, there was another one with a different print, I wanted to buy it too, but you know how reasonable I am.. [emoji15][emoji15] sometimes....[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

What kind of print was it, Mariapia?


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to be so scarce lately. It's been crazy busy at work and at home.



I hope the next days will be better, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to be so scarce lately. It's been crazy busy at work and at home.




No stress, Fim! Take one day at a time. I hope that things will cool down very soon! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

My orange Abro bag (bad lightning):


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> What kind of print was it, Mariapia?




If I remember correctly, it was in lighter colours. Something like yellow and grey. There was also a Natasha Petal to the Metal but it sold out immediately![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> My orange Abro bag (bad lightning):
> 
> View attachment 3001175
> 
> View attachment 3001176




I love this kind of bag, udalrike! Roomy, casual and stylish too! 
And you know what people say about orange? It's the new black! And I totally agree![emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I love this kind of bag, udalrike! Roomy, casual and stylish too!
> And you know what people say about orange? It's the new black! And I totally agree![emoji7]




Thanks Mariapia!! Orange is a cheerful colour.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Thanks Mariapia!! Orange is a cheerful colour.




It is! I love colourful bags! I have very few black bags. [emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

I have only one black bag .Had a second one but gave it to my aunt.


----------



## udalrike

Oh, I forgot. I have a Diesel bag. Black and white.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Oh, I forgot. I have a Diesel bag. Black and white.




Diesel bags are great! Excellent quality too![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## udalrike

Do you have one, Mariapia?


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Do you have one, Mariapia?




Yes! Here is a pic! Difficult to see the shape as the leather is very soft .. 
It's a big green bag.


----------



## udalrike

GORGEOUS, Mariapia!! One can see how soft the leather is. Mine is not made of leather. I will post it tomorrow.


----------



## udalrike

My Diesel bag ( a bit dusty.... ):


----------



## jlwquilter

I really love seeing all these great bags! So fun and cheerful and stylish! Like the ladies that carry them 

My bags are staid and very conservative. Old fashioned one might say. Like the lady that carries them! My husband says it's the inner preppy in me showing 

I hope things gets quieter for you Fim! And you can sit with the puppies and your hubby and relax for a bit. Life gets crazy!

That said, I'm just finishing baking a chocolate chip cheesecake for my daughter's birthday tomorrow. Then a run to the stores, pick her up and back home for dinner. DH was supposed to wrap her gifts yesterday but I just saw them still in the bags. Grrr.... one more thing to do today.

I'm off......!


----------



## udalrike

Jlwquilter, what´s the gift for your daughter? A handbag?????


----------



## udalrike

Would love to see an old fashioned bag of yours, Jlwquilter!


----------



## jlwquilter

sneaking in a quick picture of the birthday cheesecake!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> My Diesel bag ( a bit dusty.... ):
> 
> View attachment 3001973




I love it, udalrike! Diesel has a large variety of bags, I love them all!


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> sneaking in a quick picture of the birthday cheesecake!
> 
> View attachment 3002274




Wow! I am very impressed, jlwquilter! Lovely cake!
Happy Birthday to your DD![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Love the cake!!  :worthy:
My son will be 17 next month!


----------



## udalrike

Thanks, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> sneaking in a quick picture of the birthday cheesecake!
> 
> View attachment 3002274




Hm. Yummie! Happy birthday to your daughter! [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Love the cake!!  :worthy:
> My son will be 17 next month!




We are looking forward to seeing your son's bithday cake, udalrike![emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes! Here is a pic! Difficult to see the shape as the leather is very soft ..
> It's a big green bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001265



How nice to see dear Grumpy again, Mariapia. Tucks remains quite smitten with her "beau".


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> sneaking in a quick picture of the birthday cheesecake!
> View attachment 3002274



Yum! Great job, jlwquilter!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Jlwquilter, what´s the gift for your daughter? A handbag?????



Yes as a matter of fact!! One of several gifts for the spoiled princess  Shhhh.... it's small Kate Spade orange cross body. Perfect for going to the mall or in a few years, going to the clubs. Big enough to hold a few things but small enough to not interfere with dancing. Hmmm... no dancing emoticons I see 

I may be able to sneak a picture since hubby DIDN'T WRAP IT yesterday like he was supposed to. Men. Anyway.... here it is:


----------



## jlwquilter

I really like the swiss cheese detailing on the front. I am sure Kate Spade was enjoying a cheese sandwich for lunch one day when the inspiration hit her 

I bought it at the Kate Spade outlet. Note to self... NEVER EVER got to an outlet a few day's before Mother's Day. What a zoo!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> We are looking forward to seeing your son's bithday cake, udalrike![emoji6]




I will post it, Mariapia but it won´t be as gorgeous....


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> How nice to see dear Grumpy again, Mariapia. Tucks remains quite smitten with her "beau".



Beautiful bag!!


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Yes as a matter of fact!! One of several gifts for the spoiled princess  Shhhh.... it's small Kate Spade orange cross body. Perfect for going to the mall or in a few years, going to the clubs. Big enough to hold a few things but small enough to not interfere with dancing. Hmmm... no dancing emoticons I see
> 
> I may be able to sneak a picture since hubby DIDN'T WRAP IT yesterday like he was supposed to. Men. Anyway.... here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3002487





Good that it wasn´t already wrapped! I want this "Emmentaler" bag too....


----------



## udalrike

This could be a dancing emoticon....


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> Yes as a matter of fact!! One of several gifts for the spoiled princess  Shhhh.... it's small Kate Spade orange cross body. Perfect for going to the mall or in a few years, going to the clubs. Big enough to hold a few things but small enough to not interfere with dancing. Hmmm... no dancing emoticons I see
> 
> I may be able to sneak a picture since hubby DIDN'T WRAP IT yesterday like he was supposed to. Men. Anyway.... here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3002487



What a perfect bag for your daughter, jlwquilter. Great choice!


----------



## udalrike

BTW, this is a typical Bavarian/ Franconian deep-frying dough:


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Beautiful bag!!



Thank you, udalrike. It's my only Big Buddha but I love the color and how much it can hold.


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, udalrike. It's my only Big Buddha but I love the color and how much it can hold.



I really like it too! Green is my favorite color. Well, for the past few years anyway. Before it was red. Blue has never been a favorite color but I love blue handbags! Go figure. Anyone else like this? Not a real fan of a color until it's on a handbag??


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Good that it wasn´t already wrapped! I want this "Emmentaler" bag too....



Yes, there's a silver lining to the non-wrapped status 

Funny enough Emmentaler is the name of the bag!!

No, not really. It's really called Perri Lane Bubbles. Emmentaler is so much better. Do you think Kate will consider changing it for future runs of it??


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> BTW, this is a typical Bavarian/ Franconian deep-frying dough:
> 
> View attachment 3002511



YUM! Is it cheese in the middle? I love fried dough. Always get me an 'elephant ear' with powdered sugar at the fair


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> This could be a dancing emoticon....



What emoticon is that?? It's perfect.


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> BTW, this is a typical Bavarian/ Franconian deep-frying dough:
> 
> View attachment 3002511




Looks like gourmet funnel cake, YUM.


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> I will post it, Mariapia but it won´t be as gorgeous....



Yes, please do!

This cake isn't perfect as the side near the bottom of the '1' stuck a bit and tore. But on the bright side I got to eat the ittle bit stuck to the pan. Not bad tastng if I do say so myself


----------



## jlwquilter

Ok, I am totally taking over this thread! But I promise to calm down after the birthday stuff is over 

I need help deciding which little wallet to give DD. She needs a small one for the small bag. I found these last night at Nordstrom Rack. The brand is Lodi, which I'd not heard of before (as I haven't heard of so many brands!) and the leather is really really nice and smooth and soft. The styling is great too as it's compact but very functional. It has a zippered coin pocket, a window ID slot/holder, two slide pockets for maybe a picture or receipt storage, slots for 6 cards AND folds out to have a regular slot for cash! I was blown away by the whole wallet. The info card inside says it's a leather company started in Spain many years ago and then moved to the USA.

I am DEFINITELY keeping all the wallets - and there's even another one I bought but it's slightly bigger so not a good fit for her purse (but is for mine! Hahahaha!).

Back to needing help. What color do you think I should give her to go with the orange bag?? The pinky-salmon color with navy trim and line green interior? The sunny yellow with lime green trim and soft white interior? Or the reddish-coral with medium tan interior? I could let her pick.... I guess.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> Ok, I am totally taking over this thread! But I promise to calm down after the birthday stuff is over
> 
> I need help deciding which little wallet to give DD. She needs a small one for the small bag. I found these last night at Nordstrom Rack. The brand is Lodi, which I'd not heard of before (as I haven't heard of so many brands!) and the leather is really really nice and smooth and soft. The styling is great too as it's compact but very functional. It has a zippered coin pocket, a window ID slot/holder, two slide pockets for maybe a picture or receipt storage, slots for 6 cards AND folds out to have a regular slot for cash! I was blown away by the whole wallet. The info card inside says it's a leather company started in Spain many years ago and then moved to the USA.
> 
> I am DEFINITELY keeping all the wallets - and there's even another one I bought but it's slightly bigger so not a good fit for her purse (but is for mine! Hahahaha!).
> 
> Back to needing help. What color do you think I should give her to go with the orange bag?? The pinky-salmon color with navy trim and line green interior? The sunny yellow with lime green trim and soft white interior? Or the reddish-coral with medium tan interior? I could let her pick.... I guess.....



I would let her choose. She might prefer something entirely different than Lodi. (No problem that since you love them all). Maybe a fun Mother/Daughter shopping trip?


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> BTW, this is a typical Bavarian/ Franconian deep-frying dough:
> 
> View attachment 3002511




Hmm, looks delicious.  May I ask what is it called in german?


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Yes as a matter of fact!! One of several gifts for the spoiled princess  Shhhh.... it's small Kate Spade orange cross body. Perfect for going to the mall or in a few years, going to the clubs. Big enough to hold a few things but small enough to not interfere with dancing. Hmmm... no dancing emoticons I see
> 
> 
> 
> I may be able to sneak a picture since hubby DIDN'T WRAP IT yesterday like he was supposed to. Men. Anyway.... here it is:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3002487




What a lovely birthday present for a 16 year old young lady![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How nice to see dear Grumpy again, Mariapia. Tucks remains quite smitten with her "beau".




Grumpy jumped up and down when he saw Tucks, Fim! He even wants to put her pic in a medallion! He loves charms. Grumpy but romantic ![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Ok, I am totally taking over this thread! But I promise to calm down after the birthday stuff is over
> 
> 
> 
> I need help deciding which little wallet to give DD. She needs a small one for the small bag. I found these last night at Nordstrom Rack. The brand is Lodi, which I'd not heard of before (as I haven't heard of so many brands!) and the leather is really really nice and smooth and soft. The styling is great too as it's compact but very functional. It has a zippered coin pocket, a window ID slot/holder, two slide pockets for maybe a picture or receipt storage, slots for 6 cards AND folds out to have a regular slot for cash! I was blown away by the whole wallet. The info card inside says it's a leather company started in Spain many years ago and then moved to the USA.
> 
> 
> 
> I am DEFINITELY keeping all the wallets - and there's even another one I bought but it's slightly bigger so not a good fit for her purse (but is for mine! Hahahaha!).
> 
> 
> 
> Back to needing help. What color do you think I should give her to go with the orange bag?? The pinky-salmon color with navy trim and line green interior? The sunny yellow with lime green trim and soft white interior? Or the reddish-coral with medium tan interior? I could let her pick.... I guess.....







Fimpagebag said:


> I would let her choose. She might prefer something entirely different than Lodi. (No problem that since you love them all). Maybe a fun Mother/Daughter shopping trip?



Fim is right, jlwquilter ! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> BTW, this is a typical Bavarian/ Franconian deep-frying dough:
> 
> View attachment 3002511




I love dough nuts ! I used to make a lot....a long time ago....[emoji47]


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Yes, there's a silver lining to the non-wrapped status
> 
> Funny enough Emmentaler is the name of the bag!!
> 
> No, not really. It's really called Perri Lane Bubbles. Emmentaler is so much better. Do you think Kate will consider changing it for future runs of it??



Maybe you tell her and get one bag for free?


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like gourmet funnel cake, YUM.



It is really tasty! A raised pastry and in the middle the dough is VERY thin, Jlwquilter!


----------



## udalrike

Tuuli35 said:


> Hmm, looks delicious.  May I ask what is it called in german?




It is called "Küchle". I suppose that means "little kitchen" as "Küche" in German is "kitchen".


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Ok, I am totally taking over this thread! But I promise to calm down after the birthday stuff is over
> 
> I need help deciding which little wallet to give DD. She needs a small one for the small bag. I found these last night at Nordstrom Rack. The brand is Lodi, which I'd not heard of before (as I haven't heard of so many brands!) and the leather is really really nice and smooth and soft. The styling is great too as it's compact but very functional. It has a zippered coin pocket, a window ID slot/holder, two slide pockets for maybe a picture or receipt storage, slots for 6 cards AND folds out to have a regular slot for cash! I was blown away by the whole wallet. The info card inside says it's a leather company started in Spain many years ago and then moved to the USA.
> 
> I am DEFINITELY keeping all the wallets - and there's even another one I bought but it's slightly bigger so not a good fit for her purse (but is for mine! Hahahaha!).
> Back to needing help. What color do you think I should give her to go with the orange bag?? The pinky-salmon color with navy trim and line green interior? The sunny yellow with lime green trim and soft white interior? Or the reddish-coral with medium tan interior? I could let her pick.... I guess.....



Could you post them?


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I love dough nuts ! I used to make a lot....a long time ago....[emoji47]



Maybe you should start baking again.....


----------



## udalrike

Something like this, Mariapia...


----------



## Ludmilla

udalrike said:


> It is called "Küchle". I suppose that means "little kitchen" as "Küche" in German is "kitchen".



I think "Küchle" is a dialect form of the diminutive of "Kuchen" -> "Küchlein". So a "Küchle" is a "small cake".


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Something like this, Mariapia...
> 
> View attachment 3003114




Like a big macaron? Wow! [emoji7][emoji7]
Wonderful idea,udalrike!
I stopped baking and cooking but I love watching cooking programmes on television ![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla said:


> I think "Küchle" is a dialect form of the diminutive of "Kuchen" -> "Küchlein". So a "Küchle" is a "small cake".


----------



## udalrike

Speaking of pink, Mariapia: At the moment it is quite hard for me to resist buying this bag:

https://www.zalando.de/suiteblanco-shopping-bag-pink-chewing-gum-bj951h00k-j11.html


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Speaking of pink, Mariapia: At the moment it is quite hard for me to resist buying this bag:
> 
> https://www.zalando.de/suiteblanco-shopping-bag-pink-chewing-gum-bj951h00k-j11.html




It's a lovely bag, udalrike, but..... a big North South one.....Must be difficult to find your things at the bottom. What do you think?


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> It is called "Küchle". I suppose that means "little kitchen" as "Küche" in German is "kitchen".




Never heared about it  We probably lived in wrong areas


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> It's a lovely bag, udalrike, but..... a big North South one.....Must be difficult to find your things at the bottom. What do you think?



Good point, Mariapia! I love the colour though.....


----------



## udalrike

Tuuli35 said:


> Never heared about it  We probably lived in wrong areas



Where did you live , Tuuli?


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> Where did you live , Tuuli?




Berlin and Nürnberg


----------



## udalrike

Tuuli35 said:


> Berlin and Nürnberg



You COULD have eaten them in Nürnberg as they are famous in the South of Germany.
Did you ever eat Krapfen or Berliner?


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> You COULD have eaten them in Nürnberg as they are famous in the South of Germany.
> Did you ever eat Krapfen or Berliner?
> 
> View attachment 3003142




Yes  
I probably never paid too much attention when passing the pastry isles there


----------



## udalrike

How long did you stay in Germany, Tuuli?


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> How long did you stay in Germany, Tuuli?




2.5 years


----------



## udalrike

Did you like it?


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> Did you like it?




Yes I did. Miss driving the bike every day


----------



## udalrike

On which continent do you live now, Tuuli?


----------



## Tuuli35

udalrike said:


> On which continent do you live now, Tuuli?


Will answer via email. 


I apologize for taking over the thread


----------



## udalrike

Haven´t got an email yet, Tuuli.


----------



## udalrike

Tuuli35 said:


> Will answer via email.
> 
> 
> I apologize for taking over the thread



In my opinion no one needs to apologize for taking over the thread as we all are glad when many posts are made. Am I right?


----------



## udalrike

Eye candy: (not more than that...   )
https://www.rebelle.com/luella-taschen-81128


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> In my opinion no one needs to apologize for taking over the thread as we all are glad when many posts are made. Am I right?




We are! Love hearing stories from our fellow islanders from around the world!


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> We are! Love hearing stories from our fellow islanders from around the world!




I think so too, Murphy!


----------



## udalrike

Found Pinch Island in Ontario!!

http://www.google.de/imgres?imgurl=...r=5564&page=1&start=0&ndsp=19&ved=0CCQQrQMwAQ


----------



## udalrike

2 pictures:


----------



## jlwquilter

Catching up!

LOVE the pink tote. Not so crazy about the Luella one... I think it's the straps for me... too much. It's nice to look and dream though!

All these bake goods are KILLING me! Everything looks so darn yummy.

I thought I had posted a picture of the small wallets! No wonder you have no idea what I am going on about 

Here they are:


----------



## udalrike

Jlwquilter, I would gift the red wallet to your daughter....


----------



## jlwquilter

Inside of the pink-coral one. Layout is same for the yellow.


----------



## jlwquilter

And the back showing the small zipper coin section.


----------



## udalrike

BTW, this is my Liebeskind wallet:


----------



## jlwquilter

The red one is slightly different but not worth posting. The main 'drawback' is that the cash holder is not as deep as the other style. This means US dollars fit but not GBP paper money. So no biggie... it just won't got over seas  I still love it and will use in my smaller handbags.

I like the bright colors of these wallets too. So pretty. And easy to find inside a dark purse. And I'll say it agian... the leather is so soft and luscious! It'll be interesting to see how they hold up with use.


----------



## udalrike

Then I would give her the pink one....  They are indeed beautiful!!!


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> Catching up!
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE the pink tote. Not so crazy about the Luella one... I think it's the straps for me... too much. It's nice to look and dream though!
> 
> 
> 
> All these bake goods are KILLING me! Everything looks so darn yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought I had posted a picture of the small wallets! No wonder you have no idea what I am going on about
> 
> 
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> View attachment 3003303




I thought you meant Lodis when you mentioned them earlier. 
I had a Lodis for over a decade and NEVER showed any signs of wear. The coin purse section got dirty from coins, but that's it. 
I just got tired of it so I donated it. 
Excellent choices my dear.


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> I thought you meant Lodis when you mentioned them earlier.
> I had a Lodis for over a decade and NEVER showed any signs of wear. The coin purse section got dirty from coins, but that's it.
> I just got tired of it so I donated it.
> Excellent choices my dear.



Thanks for sharing your experience with the brand! I can only hope we get tired of them before they wear out. My daughter is just starting to learn to care for her nicer things. I am sire the wallet will get the adventurous life!


----------



## jlwquilter

In the spirit of the Island... making due with what one has already (and saving a dime that can go toward a new handbag!).... this is how I've been decorating for DDs birthday the past few years.

I know it's hard to see due to the bright Florida sunshine but I think you get the idea.

These are dollar store helium balloons form previous years. I simply deflate them, store in a large plastic bag and then pull out when needed and tape away!

Front door to welcome the Birthday Girl home today from school:


----------



## udalrike

VERY pretty, Jwlquilter!


----------



## udalrike

Love the colour of your house too!!


----------



## jlwquilter

Here's one of the sliding glass doors in the family room where we spend most of our time.


----------



## jlwquilter

It's really hard/impossible to see the balloons properly, but.... it's super cheerful and colorful and happy IRL. This is the other sliding glass door in the family room.


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> VERY pretty, Jwlquilter!





udalrike said:


> Love the colour of your house too!!



Thanks! Got it painted last year - it really needed it  

The balloons are great. I love that I can get such a variety for a $1 each! And when they start looking tired it's easy to throw them out because I sure got my money's worth out of them!

PS.... just learned how to do multiple quotes in one post! I may be getting the hang of this after all


----------



## Fimpagebag

When intrinsic good taste loses the battle with inexplicable desire....


----------



## udalrike

GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS bag, Fim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Where did you get it?????


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> Thanks! Got it painted last year - it really needed it
> 
> 
> 
> The balloons are great. I love that I can get such a variety for a $1 each! And when they start looking tired it's easy to throw them out because I sure got my money's worth out of them!
> 
> 
> 
> PS.... just learned how to do multiple quotes in one post! I may be getting the hang of this after all




So do you have to go directly to the DMV? Mine is counting down the days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> GORGEOUS, GORGEOUS bag, Fim!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Where did you get it?????



Thank you, udalrike. I simply couldn't help myself.  

My favorite retailer is currently in the throes of a blowout Memorial Day Weekend Sale. As I had a choice of this bag in either black or natural, I chose the latter. 

While I was waiting at the checkout, the lady behind me had snapped up the black. We looked at each other, exchanged conspiratorial smiles, and chimed at the same time "I just couldn't resist!"


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> When intrinsic good taste loses the battle with inexplicable desire....



FANTASTIC bag! You are going to look so hip and chic carry that LOVELY bag! Can we have details?? Brand? Retailer? Tell All!


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> FANTASTIC bag! You are going to look so hip and chic carry that LOVELY bag! Can we have details?? Brand? Retailer? Tell All!



Your wish is my command, jlwquilter!  :lolots:

The retailer is *Stage Stores.* These include *Bealls, Palais Royal, Peebles, etc. * As for the brand, it's new to the Stage Stores' offerings, *Signature Studio* 

For my money, *"Cousin It"* is a perfect bag for summer. Though medium size, there's plenty of room for all my essentials. Surprisingly light weight, it's perfect for "grab and go" fringe flying!


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> In the spirit of the Island... making due with what one has already (and saving a dime that can go toward a new handbag!).... this is how I've been decorating for DDs birthday the past few years.
> 
> I know it's hard to see due to the bright Florida sunshine but I think you get the idea.
> 
> These are dollar store helium balloons form previous years. I simply deflate them, store in a large plastic bag and then pull out when needed and tape away!
> 
> Front door to welcome the Birthday Girl home today from school:
> View attachment 3003467



Hope the birthday party was a hit. Am really wanting some cheesecake now


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, jlwquilter!  :lolots:
> 
> The retailer is *Stage Stores.* These include *Bealls, Palais Royal, Peebles, etc. * As for the brand, it's new to the Stage Stores' offerings, *Signature Studio*
> 
> For my money, *"Cousin It"* is a perfect bag for summer. Though medium size, there's plenty of room for all my essentials. Surprisingly light weight, it's perfect for "grab and go" fringe flying!



I know the Bealls stores - there's practically one on every corner here in south Florida. Very popular with my MIL's set. They have outlets too, quite a few. I am not usually lucky shopping there excpet for Crocs and Nike sneakers. I may just have to swing in and check out the handbags if they have rocking beauties like Cousin It! Is Cousin It vegan or leather?

Speaking of vegan... here's what an uneducated shopper I am. I had NO IDEA that Stella McCarthy handbags are all vegan/non-leather! There was thiis beautiful Stella bag at TJMaxx... for $650. I just assumed it HAD to be leather and top grain at that. Nope. All man-made. I read the care card and it talked about color transfer issues, care to avoid scratches, etc. Wow. It was way too much for me... the price, the synthetic materials, the baby the bag instructions, etc. Absolutely beautiful but too much money and too much work. How the heck does she command these prices??


----------



## jlwquilter

misskris03 said:


> Hope the birthday party was a hit. Am really wanting some cheesecake now



It ws very nice indeed. Just the 3 of us celebrating her birthday. She was quite happy with all her gifts too. Only 2 need to be returned/exchanged.

She loves the Kate Spade bag and the Lodis wallet. You guys nailed it - she chose the pink one!

She had 2 big slices of cheescake. Special treat.

I think she'll remember this birthday for a long time - which is what I was shooting for. Yeah!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> BTW, this is my Liebeskind wallet:
> 
> View attachment 3003318



Oooh! I missed this picture! NICE! Love the color and the embossing! I've heard of this brand - seen it in the stores. Is it a good working brand? Gives good value?


----------



## jlwquilter

mariapia said:


> grumpy jumped up and down when he saw tucks, fim! He even wants to put her pic in a medallion! He loves charms. Grumpy but romantic ![emoji7][emoji7]



lol!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Would love to see an old fashioned bag of yours, Jlwquilter!



I'll post a pic of my navy Coach bag. I love it but it doesn't get much more conservative than this bag!



I may have to find a charm or scarf or something to add a little pizzazz. I do want to get out those chistmas ornament things. Ok, that's it - DH is going into the attic this weekend whether he likes it or not!


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> In the spirit of the Island... making due with what one has already (and saving a dime that can go toward a new handbag!).... this is how I've been decorating for DDs birthday the past few years.
> 
> I know it's hard to see due to the bright Florida sunshine but I think you get the idea.
> 
> These are dollar store helium balloons form previous years. I simply deflate them, store in a large plastic bag and then pull out when needed and tape away!
> 
> Front door to welcome the Birthday Girl home today from school:
> View attachment 3003467



Glad you had a great party! And your decoration idea is very smart... 



Fimpagebag said:


> When intrinsic good taste loses the battle with inexplicable desire....



Yiii-haaaaa, Fim! You are going wild wild west! :tumbleweed:What a stylish fringe bag!



misskris03 said:


> Hope the birthday party was a hit. Am really wanting some cheesecake now



 Hi Misskris!


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> I'll post a pic of my navy Coach bag. I love it but it doesn't get much more conservative than this bag!
> View attachment 3004053
> 
> 
> I may have to find a charm or scarf or something to add a little pizzazz. I do want to get out those chistmas ornament things. Ok, that's it - DH is going into the attic this weekend whether he likes it or not!



Ohhh, pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> When intrinsic good taste loses the battle with inexplicable desire....




Beautiful bag, Fim! Perfect for summer....Now.... you know that we are all waiting for a mod pic.....[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> It ws very nice indeed. Just the 3 of us celebrating her birthday. She was quite happy with all her gifts too. Only 2 need to be returned/exchanged.
> 
> 
> 
> She loves the Kate Spade bag and the Lodis wallet. You guys nailed it - she chose the pink one!
> 
> 
> 
> She had 2 big slices of cheescake. Special treat.
> 
> 
> 
> I think she'll remember this birthday for a long time - which is what I was shooting for. Yeah!




Congrats on your DD's birthday party,jlwquilter ![emoji106][emoji106]
She will remember it for a long time, of course!
Everything was perfect, bravo, bravo!!


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> I know the Bealls stores - there's practically one on every corner here in south Florida. Very popular with my MIL's set. They have outlets too, quite a few. I am not usually lucky shopping there excpet for Crocs and Nike sneakers. I may just have to swing in and check out the handbags if they have rocking beauties like Cousin It! Is Cousin It vegan or leather?
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of vegan... here's what an uneducated shopper I am. I had NO IDEA that Stella McCarthy handbags are all vegan/non-leather! There was thiis beautiful Stella bag at TJMaxx... for $650. I just assumed it HAD to be leather and top grain at that. Nope. All man-made. I read the care card and it talked about color transfer issues, care to avoid scratches, etc. Wow. It was way too much for me... the price, the synthetic materials, the baby the bag instructions, etc. Absolutely beautiful but too much money and too much work. How the heck does she command these prices??




I love your comments about Stella bags!!!
I visited one of her boutiques and all the SAs were huge fans.
They explained that there are no chemicals involved in the making of the bags,  no animal products. Only natural materials.
They also said that all the bags are made in Italy, the chain is polished by hand, hence the price.. 
As for the care  card instructions... I agree, this would make me stay away from the bag too.
That being sad, if lots of us love the design.. It's for good reason![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful bag, Jwlquilter!! Yes, I think a charm would be nice.
Liebeskind is a great German brand. I can really recommend it.


----------



## udalrike

Bought this bag years ago in Italy:


----------



## udalrike

Sorry, I can only take pictures with my netbook and sometimes the quality is really bad...


----------



## udalrike

Counting:
- one "Stella" bag
- 3 Bovari bags
- 2 Liebeskind bags
- one Diesel bag
- one blue "Croc" bag
- one GGL bag
- one "Snake"bag (painted)
- 2 bags with a lot of studs (one with fringes)
- one "Y not" bag
- one Joop bag
- one Abro bag
- one Guess bag
- and here and there another one.....


----------



## udalrike

Makes about 20 bags. SHOULD be enough for the rest of my life.
At least my MIL would say that....


----------



## udalrike

And I had this Coccinelle bag in blue but gave it to a friend who suffers a lot at the moment as her youngest son had a terrible accident. He fell from the roof of his High school (15 meters).


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> I love your comments about Stella bags!!!
> I visited one of her boutiques and all the SAs were huge fans.
> They explained that there are no chemicals involved in the making of the bags,  no animal products. Only natural materials.
> They also said that all the bags are made in Italy, the chain is polished by hand, hence the price..
> As for the care  card instructions... I agree, this would make me stay away from the bag too.
> That being sad, if lots of us love the design.. It's for good reason![emoji8][emoji8]



The Stella I was drooling over really is a fabulous bag. If it was leather I would take a deep breath over the price of such a small bag and buy it! And the chain really is something to behold. I guess I need time to adjust to a non-leather bag being priced that high. It took me awhile to get over the price of (designer) coated canvas bags too! Still not there on the cost of designer nylon bags either. Again, it's not that I don't think they are fab or functional or admire the heck out of them, I simpy can't make myself spend the amount of money charged. Give me a few years (or less) and we'll see how I change! 

Aren't SAs almost required to be big fans? It'd be tough to sell a bag for that much money if you couldn't at least fake adoration! Ok, I'm a cynic!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> And I had this Coccinelle bag in blue but gave it to a friend who suffers a lot at the moment as her youngest son had a terrible accident. He fell from the roof of his High school (15 meters).
> 
> View attachment 3004273



OMG! That poor boy! That poor family! I can't even imagine!!

(nice bag though! What a sweet gesture on your part)


----------



## udalrike

Jwlquilter, he is the best friend of my son (since they were 2 years old). He was 16 when he had the accident and turned 17 in coma. His family is devastated. The accident was in November. Now he is able to understand things but he cannot speak and maybe he never will again.


----------



## udalrike

His mother is a neurologist herself. When the police came to tell her about what has happened she was alone at home. So the police fetched me to comfort her and I went to the hospital with her.
Since then I have been with the family and it is a real tragedy (for my son too).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, Fim! Perfect for summer....Now.... you know that we are all waiting for a mod pic.....[emoji7][emoji7]



Taking "Cousin It" to town on some mundane errands. For me a bag can be a bit "out there" as long as it doesn't compel me to turn what I'm wearing into a costume. 

:giggles:


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking "Cousin It" to town on some mundane errands. For me a bag can be a bit "out there" as long as it doesn't compel me to turn what I'm wearing into a costume.
> 
> :giggles:



Nothing costume-y about that outfit. Tres Chic!

Are you wearing one strap on your shoulder and letting the other hang down? Is that on purpose? It looks interesting! Lots of times the 2nd strap falls down on me. Maybe I shouldn't fight it and wear it one on and one off! I'm going to try it


----------



## jlwquilter

I am using the navy Coach bag today since I had it out for pictures. I added a solid brass luggage tag I have. I'm actually getting a new tag made as I don't like how the 'J' looks too small next to the other letters. Tag adds a little something without being too flashy for this proper lady bag  Now if only I was a proper lady!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> Nothing costume-y about that outfit. Tres Chic!
> 
> Are you wearing one strap on your shoulder and letting the other hang down? Is that on purpose? It looks interesting! Lots of times the 2nd strap falls down on me. Maybe I shouldn't fight it and wear it one on and one off! I'm going to try it



Actually the bag has two distinct straps. The rolled rounded handle is permanently attached to the bag. The longer flat strap is detachable and allows me to wear the bag longer on my shoulder or crossbody.

I hear you when it comes to bags with two straps. It's not so bad when they're rolled handles. But, when they're flat, one invariably slips off my shoulder. (unless I reverse the strap on the back so both straps will overlap as one on my shoulder.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> I am using the navy Coach bag today since I had it out for pictures. I added a solid brass luggage tag I have. I'm actually getting a new tag made as I don't like how the 'J' looks too small next to the other letters. Tag adds a little something without being too flashy for this proper lady bag  Now if only I was a proper lady!!
> 
> View attachment 3004513



Love your Coach, jlwquilter. The brass luggage tag is a nice touch and perfect with the bag's color and construction.


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Coach, jlwquilter. The brass luggage tag is a nice touch and perfect with the bag's color and construction.




I think so too!


----------



## udalrike

A bag my daughter gave me as a gift after having been to Idaho :


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> The Stella I was drooling over really is a fabulous bag. If it was leather I would take a deep breath over the price of such a small bag and buy it! And the chain really is something to behold. I guess I need time to adjust to a non-leather bag being priced that high. It took me awhile to get over the price of (designer) coated canvas bags too! Still not there on the cost of designer nylon bags either. Again, it's not that I don't think they are fab or functional or admire the heck out of them, I simpy can't make myself spend the amount of money charged. Give me a few years (or less) and we'll see how I change!
> 
> Aren't SAs almost required to be big fans? It'd be tough to sell a bag for that much money if you couldn't at least fake adoration! Ok, I'm a cynic!




Of course, jlwquilter, Stella's SA's have to be fans! As I told them the bag was very expensive, they offered to give me the paper shopping bag as a souvenir of my visit... Special shopping bag of course.
When I went back to the hotel I was very close to being a vegan fan![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> I am using the navy Coach bag today since I had it out for pictures. I added a solid brass luggage tag I have. I'm actually getting a new tag made as I don't like how the 'J' looks too small next to the other letters. Tag adds a little something without being too flashy for this proper lady bag  Now if only I was a proper lady!!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004513




Your Coach bag is lovely, jlwquilter ! I am not a proper lady myself and have absolutely no intention of becoming one ! [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking "Cousin It" to town on some mundane errands. For me a bag can be a bit "out there" as long as it doesn't compel me to turn what I'm wearing into a costume.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Wonderful out fit and bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
As usual , very casual chic!!!
You rock that bag![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Makes about 20 bags. SHOULD be enough for the rest of my life.
> At least my MIL would say that....







udalrike said:


> And I had this Coccinelle bag in blue but gave it to a friend who suffers a lot at the moment as her youngest son had a terrible accident. He fell from the roof of his High school (15 meters).
> 
> View attachment 3004273







udalrike said:


> A bag my daughter gave me as a gift after having been to Idaho :
> 
> View attachment 3004604




You have a lovely collection, udalrike! [emoji106][emoji106]
How nice of you to give your Coccinelle to your friend.
Life can be so unfair. [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful out fit and bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> As usual , very casual chic!!!
> You rock that bag![emoji106][emoji106]



Thank you, Mariapia. Through sheer dumb luck I've discovered that Cousin It actually has a split personality.  Here's his alter ego....

(I do love a bag I can wear more than one way.    )


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> You have a lovely collection, udalrike! [emoji106][emoji106]
> How nice of you to give your Coccinelle to your friend.
> Life can be so unfair. [emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## udalrike

Here is a bag I wanted to give to my daughter but she does not really like it:


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Here is a bag I wanted to give to my daughter but she does not really like it:
> 
> View attachment 3004627



To each her own, udalrike. There are bags that work for my daughter that simply wouldn't work for me and vice versa.


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> To each her own, udalrike. There are bags that work for my daughter that simply wouldn't work for me and vice versa.




You are right, Fim! She is not really into bags anyway ...


----------



## udalrike

Does your daughter love bags?


----------



## udalrike

One last for today (I think I should wear it more often):


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your Coach bag is lovely, jlwquilter ! I am not a proper lady myself and have absolutely no intention of becoming one ! [emoji6]



I know what you mean, Mariapia!  No one would ever mistake me for a proper lady.  :lolots:

Or that anything but a broom is my preferred mode of travel!


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Does your daughter love bags?



She does, but not to the extent of her bag loving mother. Shoes are her fashion passion. Together we've had some epic shopping trips!


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Mariapia!  No one would ever mistake me for a proper lady.  :lolots:
> 
> Or that anything but a broom is my preferred mode of travel!




A broom , a raven and a handbag.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. Through sheer dumb luck I've discovered that Cousin It actually has a split personality.  Here's his alter ego....
> 
> 
> 
> (I do love a bag I can wear more than one way.    )




How did you find out about that, Fim?


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> One last for today (I think I should wear it more often):
> 
> View attachment 3004640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004641



What a fun funky bag, udalrike. You have a wonderfully diverse eclectic collection!


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> What a fun funky bag, udalrike. You have a wonderfully diverse eclectic collection!



Thank you, Fim!!  Rotation must be the magic word.. Do you rotate often?
I must admit if I had your new white bag I would not want to rotate at the moment!!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Here is a bag I wanted to give to my daughter but she does not really like it:
> 
> View attachment 3004627




I think that lots of very young ladies prefer neutral colours, udalrike.
As if carrying other colours would attract too much attention.( pure fantasy of course)
I am sure that in a few years time she will ask you to lend it to her....[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> One last for today (I think I should wear it more often):
> 
> View attachment 3004640
> 
> 
> View attachment 3004641




Wow! Great bag![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> How did you find out about that, Fim?



I just happened to grab it up, sling it on my shoulder, and catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror. The problem now is that I can see myself wearing a bag like this in black "smooth side" out!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I think that lots of very young ladies prefer neutral colours, udalrike.
> As if carrying other colours would attract too much attention.( pure fantasy of course)
> I am sure that in a few years time she will ask you to lend it to her....[emoji8]



This is what I hope too! Or maybe I will give it to a friend sometime as it definetely is too small for me. I bought it preloved but not really used .


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Great bag![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you! It is not made of leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Thank you! It is not made of leather.



Nothing wrong with that, udalrike. Not all of my bags are leather either. And I love them as much (if at times not more) than my leather bags.


----------



## udalrike

If they only could add the smell of leather... I LOVE that!!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> This is what I hope too! Or maybe I will give it to a friend sometime as it definetely is too small for me. I bought it preloved but not really used .




I got a mail from Gérard Darel a few days ago. They wanted to know if I had a GD bag I could bring to their store. The "used " bags would be given to charity and would then be used by ladies looking for jobs and going for interviews.
In return I would get 30% off on the store new collection.
I don't have a GD boutique in my city unfortunately. 
But GD had a wonderful idea.
I know that in the US there is something like dresses for success ( not sure of the name).
Maybe we have this kind of charity in Europe.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Thank you! It is not made of leather.




After seeing a programme about animal cruelty on French TV last week, I can tell you that I am looking at my leather bags with suspicious eyes, to say the least.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I just happened to grab it up, sling it on my shoulder, and catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror. The problem now is that I can see myself wearing a bag like this in black "smooth side" out!




Fim, you are always so resourceful ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I got a mail from Gérard Darel a few days ago. They wanted to know if I had a GD bag I could bring to their store. The "used " bags would be given to charity and would then be used by ladies looking for jobs and going for interviews.
> In return I would get 30% off on the store new collection.
> I don't have a GD boutique in my city unfortunately.
> But GD had a wonderful idea.
> I know that in the US there is something like dresses for success ( not sure of the name).
> Maybe we have this kind of charity in Europe.



What a wonderful charity, Mariapia. But do you have a bag you can bear to part with?


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I got a mail from Gérard Darel a few days ago. They wanted to know if I had a GD bag I could bring to their store. The "used " bags would be given to charity and would then be used by ladies looking for jobs and going for interviews.
> In return I would get 30% off on the store new collection.
> I don't have a GD boutique in my city unfortunately.
> But GD had a wonderful idea.
> I know that in the US there is something like dresses for success ( not sure of the name).
> Maybe we have this kind of charity in Europe.



GREAT idea!
I like this GD bag:
http://www.gerarddarel.com/en_de/le-indie-156048.html


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> After seeing a programme about animal cruelty on French TV last week, I can tell you that I am looking at my leather bags with suspicious eyes, to say the least.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



This is the only thing I don´t like about leather (you never know its history).  ((


Another reason not to buy too many bags...


----------



## udalrike

double post


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> After seeing a programme about animal cruelty on French TV last week, I can tell you that I am looking at my leather bags with suspicious eyes, to say the least.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I understand completely, Mariapia. But hides from domesticated animals that are predominantly used for many other purposes (meat, anti sera, etc.) provide equally valuable hides for leather goods.

It's as we say at the lab to students embarking on their first dissection. Treat the preserved specimens with respect and garner all the knowledge you can. A life was sacrificed so that you can become the medical professionals (doctors, nurses, veterinarians, etc.) of the future.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a wonderful charity, Mariapia. But do you have a bag you can bear to part with?




I think that if I know that a lady who cannot afford a nice bag but needs something nice to boost her self confidence when going to a job interview, will proudly carry one of my bags, I would be very happy to part with a few.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think that if I know that a lady who cannot afford a nice bag but needs something nice to boost her self confidence when going to a job interview, will proudly carry one of my bags, I would be very happy to part with a few.....



Yes, I agree, Mariapia. As worthy as a charity may be, you want to know firsthand that any bag you donate is being used for its intended purpose.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Mariapia. But hides from domesticated animals that are predominantly used for many other purposes (meat, anti sera, etc.) provide equally valuable hides for leather goods.
> 
> 
> 
> It's as we say at the lab to students embarking on their first dissection. Treat the preserved specimens with respect and garner all the knowledge you can. A life was sacrificed so that you can become the medical professionals (doctors, nurses, veterinarians, etc.) of the future.




Of course, Fim! But.... sometimes when I see all those lovely cows and lambs being pushed into a van to go to a slaughter house...I think I should stop eating meat ! I know....I am in a sensitive mood at the moment....[emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, I agree, Mariapia. As worthy as a charity may be, you want to know firsthand that any bag you donate is being used for its intended purpose.




A few years ago, I had to move out. I had lots and lots of clothes I wasn't wearing any more. A lady I knew at the time asked me to bring them to her .
She was going to send them to Madagascar. 
Maybe two or three years later, I bumped into her ......
She was wearing one of my nicest blouse and skirt....
I was devastated ![emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> GREAT idea!
> I like this GD bag:
> http://www.gerarddarel.com/en_de/le-indie-156048.html




All Gérard Darel are  nice, udalrike![emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago, I had to move out. I had lots and lots of clothes I wasn't wearing any more. A lady I knew at the time asked me to bring them to her .
> She was going to send them to Madagascar.
> Maybe two or three years later, I bumped into her ......
> She was wearing one of my nicest blouse and skirt....
> I was devastated ![emoji26][emoji26]



What did you say to her? COULD you say something?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim! But.... sometimes when I see all those lovely cows and lambs being pushed into a van to go to a slaughter house...I think I should stop eating meat ! I know....I am in a sensitive mood at the moment....[emoji17]



We all have those moods, Mariapia. I found myself in the doldrums as well this past week.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> What did you say to her? COULD you say something?




I couldn't say anything, udalrike! I was in shock !
I should have known...The clothes I gave to her came from lovely shops, but I thought that it's not because some ladies live in a third world country ( Madagascar is one of the poorest countries in the world) that she doesn't deserve to wear something nice..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago, I had to move out. I had lots and lots of clothes I wasn't wearing any more. A lady I knew at the time asked me to bring them to her .
> She was going to send them to Madagascar.
> Maybe two or three years later, I bumped into her ......
> She was wearing one of my nicest blouse and skirt....
> I was devastated ![emoji26][emoji26]



Grrrr....some people!   

She was fortunate she wasn't dealing with a certain Pinch Purse Islander who was raised in her father's bar!

:boxing:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Grrrr....some people!
> 
> 
> 
> She was fortunate she wasn't dealing with a certain Pinch Purse Islander who was raised in her father's bar!
> 
> 
> 
> :boxing:




I can imagine, Fim! I wish I had been raised in a bar! 
And you know what? She didn't look embarrassed or anything, probably thought I didn't even remember what I once owned .
These people have a high idea of themselves. The others are just plain stupid in their opinion...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can imagine, Fim! I wish I had been raised in a bar!
> And you know what? She didn't look embarrassed or anything, probably thought I didn't even remember what I once owned .
> These people have a high idea of themselves. The others are just plain stupid in their opinion...



She obviously was a woman of questionable character and no moral scruples whatsoever. But she undoubtedly sees herself as "too smart by half" and probably takes a certain pride in her egregious behavior.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> She obviously was a woman of questionable character and no moral scruples whatsoever. But she undoubtedly sees herself as "too smart by half" and probably takes a certain pride in her egregious behavior.




The irony of the whole story is that the lady's job consists in helping others....
Words and deeds.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The irony of the whole story is that the lady's job consists in helping others....
> Words and deeds.....



Hypocrites are hypocrites the world over, Mariapia. 

Our local Thrift Shop has a new manager appointed by Community Action and he's all about "the bottom line." Long story short, he informed me this week that my services are no longer required regarding donated counterfeit bags.  

As far as he's concerned, if it says "Gucci" then it is Gucci...end of discussion. 

Arggggh!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Glad you had a great party! And your decoration idea is very smart...
> 
> 
> 
> Yiii-haaaaa, Fim! You are going wild wild west! :tumbleweed:What a stylish fringe bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Misskris!



Hi Ludmilla!


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> It ws very nice indeed. Just the 3 of us celebrating her birthday. She was quite happy with all her gifts too. Only 2 need to be returned/exchanged.
> 
> She loves the Kate Spade bag and the Lodis wallet. You guys nailed it - she chose the pink one!
> 
> She had 2 big slices of cheescake. Special treat.
> 
> I think she'll remember this birthday for a long time - which is what I was shooting for. Yeah!



Well done! I'm glad she liked her pressies. It can be very difficult to please teen girls.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I got a mail from Gérard Darel a few days ago. They wanted to know if I had a GD bag I could bring to their store. The "used " bags would be given to charity and would then be used by ladies looking for jobs and going for interviews.
> In return I would get 30% off on the store new collection.
> I don't have a GD boutique in my city unfortunately.
> But GD had a wonderful idea.
> I know that in the US there is something like dresses for success ( not sure of the name).
> Maybe we have this kind of charity in Europe.



Yes, it's called Dress for success. What a wonderful idea for GD to partner with this charity. I can only imagine how much more confidence a woman would have carrying a lovely bag to a job interview.


----------



## udalrike

Misskriss, which bag would YOU wear for a job interview?


----------



## udalrike

I would wear one of my Liebeskind bags...


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Well done! I'm glad she liked her pressies. It can be very difficult to please teen girls.




+1
I have one that will be 16 on the 16th. 
So often I get THE FACE.


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> +1
> I have one that will be 16 on the 16th.
> So often I get THE FACE.



My daughter is 18 and I know THE FACE very well too, Murphy!!


----------



## udalrike

My son will be 17 on the 23th.


----------



## udalrike

My son is wearing a bag most of the time. I will post it later. My daughter does not like to wear bags...


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> +1
> I have one that will be 16 on the 16th.
> So often I get THE FACE.





udalrike said:


> My daughter is 18 and I know THE FACE very well too, Murphy!!



The FACE and then the attitude in the VOICE. Grrr. And the worst part? I remember doing it too at that age! Although I was best at the EYE ROLL 

I am so sorry but someone said something about taking my DD to the DMV? Was it you Uli? Were you refering to getting a driver's permit?


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> I would wear one of my Liebeskind bags...



I saw a few Liebeskind bags at the sale yesterday. At Nordstrom Rack. I gave myself a few minutes to stroke and admire them while thinking of you


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Here is a bag I wanted to give to my daughter but she does not really like it:
> 
> View attachment 3004627



I think this bag is perfect for a young woman. Such a nice feminine color but has an edge due to the hardware. And not too big yet. Too bad she doesn't like it. Girls. There's no figuring them out!


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> I just happened to grab it up, sling it on my shoulder, and catch a glimpse of myself in the mirror. The problem now is that I can see myself wearing a bag like this in black "smooth side" out!



But didn't that other lady snap up the only other one like it in black?? Maybe you can hunt her down....


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago, I had to move out. I had lots and lots of clothes I wasn't wearing any more. A lady I knew at the time asked me to bring them to her .
> She was going to send them to Madagascar.
> Maybe two or three years later, I bumped into her ......
> She was wearing one of my nicest blouse and skirt....
> I was devastated ![emoji26][emoji26]



Oh Mariapia! That's terrible! Well, you know that YOU did the right thing. And you learned what kind of person she really is.

Sometimes I think these 'helpers' start to feel they need help too. I can't imagine they make alot of money and they see all these really nice things going for free to other people that they may feel (or even know for a fact) don't appreciate them. I'm not saying she was right to do it but there may be a larger story there.

My DH and I do a small charity drive for most years for Christmas. And you'd be shocked at how many recipients don't even say a simple thank you. And quite a few look at you like you are the stupidest person they ever saw, giving nice stuff away to strangers. It does get a bit disheartening at times.


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> The FACE and then the attitude in the VOICE. Grrr. And the worst part? I remember doing it too at that age! Although I was best at the EYE ROLL
> 
> I am so sorry but someone said something about taking my DD to the DMV? Was it you Uli? Were you refering to getting a driver's permit?



Jwl, I only said that the driver´s license is very expensive in Germany.
I had to look up what DMV is.....


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> I saw a few Liebeskind bags at the sale yesterday. At Nordstrom Rack. I gave myself a few minutes to stroke and admire them while thinking of you


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Oh Mariapia! That's terrible! Well, you know that YOU did the right thing. And you learned what kind of person she really is.
> 
> Sometimes I think these 'helpers' start to feel they need help too. I can't imagine they make alot of money and they see all these really nice things going for free to other people that they may feel (or even know for a fact) don't appreciate them. I'm not saying she was right to do it but there may be a larger story there.
> 
> My DH and I do a small charity drive for most years for Christmas. And you'd be shocked at how many recipients don't even say a simple thank you. And quite a few look at you like you are the stupidest person they ever saw, giving nice stuff away to strangers. It does get a bit disheartening at times.



I HATE when people don´t say a simple "Thank you"....
Good that you help though!!


----------



## udalrike

Did you like the Liebeskind bags you saw, Jwl?


----------



## udalrike

A Liebeskind for Fim   :


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> The FACE and then the attitude in the VOICE. Grrr. And the worst part? I remember doing it too at that age! Although I was best at the EYE ROLL
> 
> 
> 
> I am so sorry but someone said something about taking my DD to the DMV? Was it you Uli? Were you refering to getting a driver's permit?




It was me and the DMV. I had to take my daughter there to renew her permit since she will be at Girl Scout camp on her birthday and can't take the test. 
DMV is the Department of Motor Vehicles for those not in the U.S.  Sorry to our international Islanders. 

That Liebeskin bag is GORGEOUS. I don't think I could have resisted even if it turned out to be not practical.


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Jwl, I only said that the driver´s license is very expensive in Germany.
> I had to look up what DMV is.....



It wasn't too expensive here. About $100. That included the required class on alcohol and drugs as well as the related test on it. Also incudes the actual physical permit printing/making.

What's going to be a shocker is the effect of having her on our insurance! We don't have to add her until she gets her full driver's permit.


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> It was me and the DMV. I had to take my daughter there to renew her permit since she will be at Girl Scout camp on her birthday and can't take the test.
> DMV is the Department of Motor Vehicles for those not in the U.S.  Sorry to our international Islanders.
> 
> That Liebeskin bag is GORGEOUS. I don't think I could have resisted even if it turned out to be not practical.



Hi Murphy! Does your DDs learners's permit expire on her birthday because it's her birthday or because it's been one year and it happens to be on her birthday? If you follow that! My  DD wasn't in a hurry to start driving (can you imagine?!) so got it quite a bit after she was age eligible. I haven't looked at her permit close enough to even know that there IS an expiration date 

+1 on the Liebeskin! Stunning!


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> It wasn't too expensive here. About $100. That included the required class on alcohol and drugs as well as the related test on it. Also incudes the actual physical permit printing/making.
> 
> 
> 
> What's going to be a shocker is the effect of having her on our insurance! We don't have to add her until she gets her full driver's permit.




Let's not even THINK about insurance costs today. It is depressing what it costs. You could buy an LV for that amount per quarter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> But didn't that other lady snap up the only other one like it in black?? Maybe you can hunt her down....



True. But there are more than one Stage Stores in my area. A better idea would be to resist the impulse and be content with what I have.


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Did you like the Liebeskind bags you saw, Jwl?



There were only two on the sale table - with a random mix of other sale bags. The sales been on for several days now so very picked over. I can't honestly say the bags left appealed to me. Which isn't a bad thing really as I did happen to find a few other things that did appeal 

One is a matchiing full size wallet to the small yellow Lodis I had bought a few days ago in preparation for DDs birthday. Since she picked the pink, I get the yellow. The full size wallet is EXACTLY the style wallet I prefer. I am so excited! I am going to conveniently forget that I have 2 exact styled wallets already in my back up stash that are plain boring brown wallets . Plain boring brown wallets that I was thrilled to find at the time since this style is hard for me to find generally speaking. See how fickle I am??

I have a lovely Chloe wallet that I haven't even used yet that's in the standard wallet format that I do not like as much. I paid alot of money for it. I have until tomorrow to return it (receipt return timeframe expires). I don't know what to do!! Do I keep it since it's a lovely Chloe knowing that I may not use it very much especially as I now have this lovely Lodis or do I return it?? Arghhh! What to do???

Here's the new Lodis I love:


----------



## jlwquilter




----------



## jlwquilter




----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> True. But there are more than one Stage Stores in my area. A better idea would be to resist the impulse and be content with what I have.



Where's the fun in that?!


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> There were only two on the sale table - with a random mix of other sale bags. The sales been on for several days now so very picked over. I can't honestly say the bags left appealed to me. Which isn't a bad thing really as I did happen to find a few other things that did appeal
> 
> One is a matchiing full size wallet to the small yellow Lodis I had bought a few days ago in preparation for DDs birthday. Since she picked the pink, I get the yellow. The full size wallet is EXACTLY the style wallet I prefer. I am so excited! I am going to conveniently forget that I have 2 exact styled wallets already in my back up stash that are plain boring brown wallets . Plain boring brown wallets that I was thrilled to find at the time since this style is hard for me to find generally speaking. See how fickle I am??
> 
> I have a lovely Chloe wallet that I haven't even used yet that's in the standard wallet format that I do not like as much. I paid alot of money for it. I have until tomorrow to return it (receipt return timeframe expires). I don't know what to do!! Do I keep it since it's a lovely Chloe knowing that I may not use it very much especially as I now have this lovely Lodis or do I return it?? Arghhh! What to do???
> 
> Here's the new Lodis I love:
> View attachment 3005759



Keep what you love and return the Chloe. Even if it's a premier designer item, never own anything you feel *compelled* to wear. To quote your previous reply in another post *"Where's the fun in that?"*


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> True. But there are more than one Stage Stores in my area. A better idea would be to resist the impulse and be content with what I have.




Being content with what you have is sooooo hard when the sun comes out in Spring. I can resist other times of the year, but when all around me is green and new, I find it almost impossible. 
I WAS able to resist the sales Friday on bags, but not this. I have needed a small bathroom remodel for 10 years and this weekend my husband is FINALLY doing it. 
Though there will be new bath accessories shopping to do. 
Is maturity being happy with a new toilet instead of a new wardrobe?


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Keep what you love and return the Chloe. Even if it's a premier designer item, never own anything you feel *compelled* to wear. To quote your previous reply in another post *"Where's the fun in that?"*



Yes, yes, yes. You are so right. The fun would be flashinhg it and that's not really my style overall all. Back it goes. Today before I weaken and change my mind!!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> +1
> I have one that will be 16 on the 16th.
> So often I get THE FACE.





udalrike said:


> My daughter is 18 and I know THE FACE very well too, Murphy!!





jlwquilter said:


> The FACE and then the attitude in the VOICE. Grrr. And the worst part? I remember doing it too at that age! Although I was best at the EYE ROLL



OMG I was the worst. I actually apologized to my mother around the time I turned 21 for having been so dreadful when I was in high school. I was definitely the "Mom, I hate you. Now take me to the mall" type.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Being content with what you have is sooooo hard when the sun comes out in Spring. I can resist other times of the year, but when all around me is green and new, I find it almost impossible.
> I WAS able to resist the sales Friday on bags, but not this. I have needed a small bathroom remodel for 10 years and this weekend my husband is FINALLY doing it.
> Though there will be new bath accessories shopping to do.
> *Is maturity being happy with a new toilet instead of a new wardrobe?*
> View attachment 3005787



More *wisdom* than maturity, Murphy!   

(Just as long as you don't post mod shots.... ).      :lolots:


----------



## jlwquilter

fimpagebag said:


> (just as long as you don't post mod shots.... ).      :lolots:



+1000!!


----------



## udalrike

murphy47 said:


> being content with what you have is sooooo hard when the sun comes out in spring. I can resist other times of the year, but when all around me is green and new, i find it almost impossible.
> I was able to resist the sales friday on bags, but not this. I have needed a small bathroom remodel for 10 years and this weekend my husband is finally doing it.
> Though there will be new bath accessories shopping to do.
> Is maturity being happy with a new toilet instead of a new wardrobe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005787


----------



## udalrike

Jwlquilter, very beautiful wallet. I would keep it too.


----------



## udalrike

The driver´s licence in Germany costs at least 2000$. I could buy so many beautiful things for that amount....


----------



## udalrike

Jwl, return the Chloe wallet and get the silver Liebeskind bag instead....


----------



## udalrike

udalrike said:


> The driver´s licence in Germany costs at least 2000$. I could buy so many beautiful things for that amount....



For example this. I can´t help but I like it and will never have it:
http://www.fashionette.de/dolce-gab...iteo&utm_medium=+criteo_de&utm_campaign=+segm


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> Being content with what you have is sooooo hard when the sun comes out in Spring. I can resist other times of the year, but when all around me is green and new, I find it almost impossible.
> I WAS able to resist the sales Friday on bags, but not this. I have needed a small bathroom remodel for 10 years and this weekend my husband is FINALLY doing it.
> Though there will be new bath accessories shopping to do.
> Is maturity being happy with a new toilet instead of a new wardrobe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3005787



What about this bag, Murphy:




It did not work... (   Actually it is a bag with this rabbit on it.


----------



## udalrike

e


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> +1000!!




Man, I was already to do my Jenny McCarthy impression too! [emoji12]


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> What about this bag, Murphy:
> 
> View attachment 3006196
> 
> 
> It did not work... (   Actually it is a bag with this rabbit on it.




We will go with that pic and let it flog at that. Lol.


----------



## Amazona

Heeey ladies! A long time since I've had time to sit down and browse through your pretty purchases. It's a quiet day at the "office" so I took some pictures of my new, preloved companions. 

This is my new wallet. It's strawberry red leather and it's a temporary solution/test example of a purely card wallet with no coin slot. So far I am liking it. Cost next to nothing and works great - I'm still seeking a similar designer option. 



And this here is a totally gorgeous find, one I've been stalking well over a year. The price wasn't right before, but now it had been reduced so I pounced! The bag is an Okay's Torino, designed and made in Finland. Okay's bags last for decades so I'm looking forward to seeing all the adventures we have ahead of us. The color is a very deep, dark blue with a hint of teal. It's big and practical - just look at that little pocket in the second picture! I want that in all of my bags now! 


Looklooklook!


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Amazona!!! GREAT bag and beautiful wallet!!! They go well together! 
Have to look at Okay´s bags right now....


----------



## Mariapia

Amazona said:


> Heeey ladies! A long time since I've had time to sit down and browse through your pretty purchases. It's a quiet day at the "office" so I took some pictures of my new, preloved companions.
> 
> This is my new wallet. It's strawberry red leather and it's a temporary solution/test example of a purely card wallet with no coin slot. So far I am liking it. Cost next to nothing and works great - I'm still seeking a similar designer option.
> View attachment 3006735
> 
> 
> And this here is a totally gorgeous find, one I've been stalking well over a year. The price wasn't right before, but now it had been reduced so I pounced! The bag is an Okay's Torino, designed and made in Finland. Okay's bags last for decades so I'm looking forward to seeing all the adventures we have ahead of us. The color is a very deep, dark blue with a hint of teal. It's big and practical - just look at that little pocket in the second picture! I want that in all of my bags now!
> View attachment 3006745
> 
> Looklooklook!
> View attachment 3006746




Hello Amazona![emoji7]
I love your red wallet and bag! I have never heard of Okay, but I trust your judjement as usual[emoji8]
I like bags that are made in their countries of origin.
I am going to have a look at their site...[emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> More *wisdom* than maturity, Murphy!
> 
> 
> 
> (Just as long as you don't post mod shots.... ).      :lolots:







jlwquilter said:


> +1000!!




Hilarious, Fim![emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> What about this bag, Murphy:
> 
> View attachment 3006196
> 
> 
> It did not work... (   Actually it is a bag with this rabbit on it.




Very funny, udalrike![emoji2][emoji2]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Amazona said:


> Heeey ladies! A long time since I've had time to sit down and browse through your pretty purchases. It's a quiet day at the "office" so I took some pictures of my new, preloved companions.
> 
> This is my new wallet. It's strawberry red leather and it's a temporary solution/test example of a purely card wallet with no coin slot. So far I am liking it. Cost next to nothing and works great - I'm still seeking a similar designer option.
> View attachment 3006735
> 
> 
> And this here is a totally gorgeous find, one I've been stalking well over a year. The price wasn't right before, but now it had been reduced so I pounced! The bag is an Okay's Torino, designed and made in Finland. Okay's bags last for decades so I'm looking forward to seeing all the adventures we have ahead of us. The color is a very deep, dark blue with a hint of teal. It's big and practical - just look at that little pocket in the second picture! I want that in all of my bags now!
> View attachment 3006745
> 
> Looklooklook!
> View attachment 3006746



Fantastic Finds, Amazona!   It's so great when patience pays off!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> The driver´s licence in Germany costs at least 2000$. I could buy so many beautiful things for that amount....



WOW! That's alot! Maybe that's why Germans are such great drivers. I love how they all use their turn signals and respect them. I was looking for the parking lot in thiis small German city and suddenly saw it on the left and also saw that if I went straight (I was in the far right lane) that I'd not be able to turn around for a long time. So I put on my left turn signal as I slowed way down and just hoped that the other driver's wouldn't curse me out too bad as I waited for a break in traffic to get over. But once I put the turn signal on all 4 lanes of traffic just practically stopped so I could get all the way over! It was so cool!! And I waved thanks the whole way across - which I think was the only thing that freaked them out a bit


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Jwl, return the Chloe wallet and get the silver Liebeskind bag instead....



Well, I did half of what you said and all of what Fim said... I returned the Chloe. The support here to do the right thing was very helpful! Thanks!

I actually feel very good about doing it. I have a Fendi that's the same style and I've been using that for a month or more. It works but it's not my preferred. To get a more expensive wallet that is in the same category just didn't make sense once I got over the acquisition thrill. The Fendi was a bargain at 75% off and it's a pretty bright pink that makes it so easy to find in a bag. I am going to move it into the 'lunch with the girls' rotation category - when I don't need to carry ALL my stuff in my wallet.

Doing the right thing also paid a bonus dividend! While I was out returning the Chloe and a few other things as well, I found that one of my recent Kate Spade handbag purchases had been price reduced by $50! Since I had my receipt I was able to get the price match! That pays for the lovely yellow Lodis wallet! How fantastic is that?!


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> Man, I was already to do my Jenny McCarthy impression too! [emoji12]



Wasn't it Melissa McCarthy in Bridesmaids? Maybe Jenny McCarthy too in a movie I haven't seen!


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> WOW! That's alot! Maybe that's why Germans are such great drivers. I love how they all use their turn signals and respect them. I was looking for the parking lot in thiis small German city and suddenly saw it on the left and also saw that if I went straight (I was in the far right lane) that I'd not be able to turn around for a long time. So I put on my left turn signal as I slowed way down and just hoped that the other driver's wouldn't curse me out too bad as I waited for a break in traffic to get over. But once I put the turn signal on all 4 lanes of traffic just practically stopped so I could get all the way over! It was so cool!! And I waved thanks the whole way across - which I think was the only thing that freaked them out a bit




Very funny, Jwl!! I try to imagine you waving there.... 


Last year my daughter failed twice while trying to get the driver´s permit and in the end we had to pay 3500$!!!!:cry:


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Well, I did half of what you said and all of what Fim said... I returned the Chloe. The support here to do the right thing was very helpful! Thanks!
> 
> I actually feel very good about doing it. I have a Fendi that's the same style and I've been using that for a month or more. It works but it's not my preferred. To get a more expensive wallet that is in the same category just didn't make sense once I got over the acquisition thrill. The Fendi was a bargain at 75% off and it's a pretty bright pink that makes it so easy to find in a bag. I am going to move it into the 'lunch with the girls' rotation category - when I don't need to carry ALL my stuff in my wallet.
> 
> Doing the right thing also paid a bonus dividend! While I was out returning the Chloe and a few other things as well, I found that one of my recent Kate Spade handbag purchases had been price reduced by $50! Since I had my receipt I was able to get the price match! That pays for the lovely yellow Lodis wallet! How fantastic is that?!




WOW!!! Please show the Fendi and the Kate Spade, Jwlquilter!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Love this Kate Spade:
http://www.katespade.com/strut-your...gs-view-all#start=9&cgid=ks-handbags-view-all


----------



## jlwquilter

Amazona said:


> Heeey ladies! A long time since I've had time to sit down and browse through your pretty purchases. It's a quiet day at the "office" so I took some pictures of my new, preloved companions.
> 
> This is my new wallet. It's strawberry red leather and it's a temporary solution/test example of a purely card wallet with no coin slot. So far I am liking it. Cost next to nothing and works great - I'm still seeking a similar designer option.
> View attachment 3006735
> 
> 
> And this here is a totally gorgeous find, one I've been stalking well over a year. The price wasn't right before, but now it had been reduced so I pounced! The bag is an Okay's Torino, designed and made in Finland. Okay's bags last for decades so I'm looking forward to seeing all the adventures we have ahead of us. The color is a very deep, dark blue with a hint of teal. It's big and practical - just look at that little pocket in the second picture! I want that in all of my bags now!
> View attachment 3006745
> 
> Looklooklook!
> View attachment 3006746



OMG! That Okay's Torino is a bag I would totally buy! I love the shape, the color, the top zip(!!), the size and of course the great zippy pocket. Do you mind me asking how much it was? You can PM me if you don't want to post it.

I admire so many of the beautiful bags everyone here owns. Many are like Fim's reference to the Mona Lisa - I admire, drool over, but don't really need to possess. But this one! I WANT IT!

I hope you get many many great years out of your wonderful bag! Years filled with joy and adventure!


----------



## udalrike

There are so many wonderful bags out there, Jwlquilter!!!!
But I must say that I am VERY content with what I have now. Really!!!


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> The driver´s licence in Germany costs at least 2000$. I could buy so many beautiful things for that amount....



Yikes! That's a lot of money. That green D&G bag is delightful, if not as useful as a driver's license. Perhaps the price will drop


----------



## udalrike

My MIL has a handbag I gave her 17 years ago and she is wearing only this one since she got it.
It was not expensive (about 70$) and is still in great condition!


----------



## udalrike

misskris03 said:


> Yikes! That's a lot of money. That green D&G bag is delightful, if not as useful as a driver's license. Perhaps the price will drop



Maybe.... But I am sure that there will be others not so expensive but still great.
I will be 50 next year and I am sure that I want a handbag then....


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Very funny, Jwl!! I try to imagine you waving there....
> 
> 
> Last year my daughter failed twice while trying to get the driver´s permit and in the end we had to pay 3500$!!!!:cry:



WOW! I can't imagine it costing so much for a permit! If DD had failed the written test it would have cost us more to have her re-take it but it was maybe $10 more for every re-try if I am remembering correctly.

$3500. That twakes my breath away!


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> Wasn't it Melissa McCarthy in Bridesmaids? Maybe Jenny McCarthy too in a movie I haven't seen!



I honestly can't remember what she's acted in. I only know that she spent years using her fame to threaten public health by insisting that vaccines cause autism, even years after the research was debunked and the British Medical Journal retracted the article.


----------



## jlwquilter

misskris03 said:


> Yikes! That's a lot of money. That green D&G bag is delightful, if not as useful as a driver's license. Perhaps the price will drop



Want to bet it won't? Someone will buy it at that price! But we can watch and hope!!


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> WOW! I can't imagine it costing so much for a permit! If DD had failed the written test it would have cost us more to have her re-take it but it was maybe $10 more for every re-try if I am remembering correctly.
> 
> $3500. That twakes my breath away!



Mine too, believe me!!!
She once failed because she did not manage to park sideways (she only had one try!!!). 
Then she had to have more lessons and and additional fee for the next test.
And so on....


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> Maybe.... But I am sure that there will be others not so expensive but still great.
> I will be 50 next year and I am sure that I want a handbag then....



You're like me! I'm planning on getting a nice bag to celebrate my 50th birthday too! I have a few years to save, but I'm already thinking about it. Great minds think alike


----------



## jlwquilter

misskris03 said:


> I honestly can't remember what she's acted in. I only know that she spent years using her fame to threaten public health by insisting that vaccines cause autism, even years after the research was debunked and the British Medical Journal retracted the article.



That's Jenny. Her son has autism. Maybe she thinks a vaccine caused it. I don't know. I am really really REALLY pro-vaccines.


----------



## udalrike

misskris03 said:


> You're like me! I'm planning on getting a nice bag to celebrate my 50th birthday too! I have a few years to save, but I'm already thinking about it. Great minds think alike






Which one would you choose right now, Misskriss?


----------



## jlwquilter

misskris03 said:


> You're like me! I'm planning on getting a nice bag to celebrate my 50th birthday too! I have a few years to save, but I'm already thinking about it. Great minds think alike



My 50th was 2.5 years ago. I didn't get anything special to mark the occassion. So I am making up for it now!!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Love this Kate Spade:
> http://www.katespade.com/strut-your...gs-view-all#start=9&cgid=ks-handbags-view-all



My MIL would LOVE that bag. She is all about Flamingos. Makes her very easy to shop for .


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> My 50th was 2.5 years ago. I didn't get anything special to mark the occassion. So I am making up for it now!!



Wonderful plan!! Do you have a certain bag in mind?


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> My MIL would LOVE that bag. She is all about Flamingos. Makes her very easy to shop for .



I like them too although I live in a country where there live no Flamingos (except in zoos).


----------



## Amazona

Thank you all 



jlwquilter said:


> OMG! That Okay's Torino is a bag I would totally buy! I love the shape, the color, the top zip(!!), the size and of course the great zippy pocket. Do you mind me asking how much it was? You can PM me if you don't want to post it.
> 
> I admire so many of the beautiful bags everyone here owns. Many are like Fim's reference to the Mona Lisa - I admire, drool over, but don't really need to possess. But this one! I WANT IT!
> 
> I hope you get many many great years out of your wonderful bag! Years filled with joy and adventure!



Thank you  The bag cost me 80 (incl. 8 for shipping). Okay's bags tend to cost around 150-200+ for the totes. I also have a black clutch from them, that cost under 70 . 
The leather is tanned in Tuscany and beyond that, the bags are Finnish.
I didn't find the Torino on their web store anymore, but I just might give them a hint to suggest taking the "hidden" pocket back into their new designs. 

Horse lovers can also find something to suit their taste - Okay's has several designs with horse motifs. 
You can find their webpage at http://www.okays.fi


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> That's Jenny. Her son has autism. Maybe she thinks a vaccine caused it. I don't know. I am really really REALLY pro-vaccines.



I too have a son with autism, so I completely understand her desire to know why her son was affected and I'm sure she had good intentions. But once the science is debunked and the researcher admits he's falsified the data, it's irresponsible to tell people not to vaccinate their kids, IMO.  

Getting off my soapbox now.


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> My 50th was 2.5 years ago. I didn't get anything special to mark the occassion. So I am making up for it now!!



Good for you!


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> Which one would you choose right now, Misskriss?



Either a balenciaga city or a prada gaufre tessuto bag. I also love the chanel 2.55 reissue bags but they wouldn't fit my lifestyle & I couldn't justify the price to myself.


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> WOW!!! Please show the Fendi and the Kate Spade, Jwlquilter!!!!



I think I have a picture of the Kate Spades.... yes I do. The bag with the tassel is mine and the one on the left is/was the marked down one...you can see the red sale sticker. It was a very quick and easy price adjustment at the store. Yeah!




The Fendi is already put away. I'll take as picture when I get back.... I'm leaving on vacation in a few hours. It's a local vacation - only a few hours away from home. It's with a girlfriend and there's a HUGE OUTLET MALL 10 minutes away!! Coach, Gucci, Kate Spade, Marshalls, Nordstrom Rack, and a whole bunch more! I am going to go crazy!! And since I was a good girl and returned the Chloe and the Stella McCarthy I get to re-spend that money! Hahahaha! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## jlwquilter

misskris03 said:


> Either a balenciaga city or a prada gaufre tessuto bag. I also love the chanel 2.55 reissue bags but they wouldn't fit my lifestyle & I couldn't justify the price to myself.



Don't you hate it when that happens?!


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> I think I have a picture of the Kate Spades.... yes I do. The bag with the tassel is mine and the one on the left is/was the marked down one...you can see the red sale sticker. It was a very quick and easy price adjustment at the store. Yeah!
> 
> View attachment 3006908
> 
> 
> The Fendi is already put away. I'll take as picture when I get back.... I'm leaving on vacation in a few hours. It's a local vacation - only a few hours away from home. It's with a girlfriend and there's a HUGE OUTLET MALL 10 minutes away!! Coach, Gucci, Kate Spade, Marshalls, Nordstrom Rack, and a whole bunch more! I am going to go crazy!! And since I was a good girl and returned the Chloe and the Stella McCarthy I get to re-spend that money! Hahahaha! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!



Have a nice holiday and please show us your find(s).....


----------



## udalrike

misskris03 said:


> Either a balenciaga city or a prada gaufre tessuto bag. I also love the chanel 2.55 reissue bags but they wouldn't fit my lifestyle & I couldn't justify the price to myself.





I did not like Chanel bags when I was younger but now (having seen a lot of them on the forum) I must admit I would love to have one too!


----------



## misskris03

jlwquilter said:


> Don't you hate it when that happens?!



Yes! And I find it happens quite frequently. It's so hard for me to be good


----------



## udalrike

misskris03 said:


> Yes! And I find it happens quite frequently. It's so hard for me to be good



Believe me, you are NOT alone.....


----------



## udalrike

How old is your son, Misskriss?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Man, I was already to do my Jenny McCarthy impression too! [emoji12]


Hehehe
My skin crawls, when I remember those awful candies shoes adverts of hers--
https://omgitsjen.files.wordpress.com/2012/05/jennymccarthy_18-taking-piss-candies.jpg?w=529

Enjoy your new bathroom updates!


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> Wasn't it Melissa McCarthy in Bridesmaids? Maybe Jenny McCarthy too in a movie I haven't seen!




Jennie McCarthy in an ad for Candies circa early 1990's.


----------



## Mariapia

I can see that everyone is in a shopping mood... [emoji3]
Well, well, ladies, you sure have nice taste! 
As for me, I am very reasonable at the moment.[emoji15][emoji15]
During my recent trip, I fell in love with a brand I had never heard about. 
It's called Maison Moreau. 
I was walking around the bag section at the local Bloomingdale's when I saw one of their bags in two different leather versions!
It's called the Bregancon!
Wow!!!
Expensive, unfortunately!
I am going to find their website so that you can see what I am talking about![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

www.moreau-paris.com


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bags, Mariapia!! Which colours did you see?


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Wonderful bags, Mariapia!! Which colours did you see?




I saw one in what I would call natural leather and one in this special leather which looks like  LV coated Canvas when you know nothing about the brand but which is pure leather....
If you click on Moreau Leather on their site. , they explain everything....


----------



## udalrike

I did not see any price. How much were they?


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> I did not see any price. How much were they?




The on line shop is coming soon, that's what they say. I don't know how much their bags cost in Europe.
In the UAE the Bregançon was nearly 10000 dirhams, which corresponded to 2600.... But
1.... everything is much more expensive in the Emirates anyway.
2....the euro was at its lowest.....

I don't think there cost less than 1800[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

This IS a stiff price!!!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia, do you have a bag you love the most? Jeanne, peut-etre?


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> This IS a stiff price!!!




Compared to Chanel or Hermès, it's very cheap, isn't it?[emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Compared to Chanel or Hermès, it's very cheap, isn't it?[emoji3]



You are sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo right.....


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Mariapia, do you have a bag you love the most? Jeanne, peut-etre?




I love Jeanne, udalrike, but....my favourite is my Jean-Louis Fernandez....
French brand. French made. Beautiful leather and reasonably priced.[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

Your Jean-Louis is very beautiful!!!!!!
Love the colour, the style and the size seems to be nice too...
Congrats!!!


----------



## udalrike

And: I have the feeling I can smell the leather....


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> And: I have the feeling I can smell the leather....




Exactly, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

I love the smell of new leather in the morning. [emoji12]


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> How old is your son, Misskriss?



He turned 12 last month.


----------



## udalrike

It must be very hard for you, Misskriss! Is he able to have friendship with others though?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Some people collect stamps, others catch butterflies. For me it's bags. But every collection occassionally requires refining. And so it has been this past weekend. My core collection now stands at eighteen. 

Off to the side are a handful of utility bags. A boot bag, two rain totes, and a simple backpack.  

Next are the "frivolous few." A straw summer hobo, my latest fringe bag, and "Baby Croc." 

Lastly are three vintage/semi retired bags. They may make an occasional "guest appearance" throughout the year, but can no longer hold up to more frequent use. 

Gone are my two Mosey Bags, an Etienne Aigner, two Dooneys, a Calvin Klein, one Ralph Lauren, a Steve Madden, and a Franco Sarto. These have all been gifted to family members who will love and (more importantly) *use* them on a daily basis. 

And so, the adventure begins. Rediscovering those bags that have too long languished in their dustbags, lost in the "crowd" and too often overlooked.  

As my Irish father used to say "More is never enough, until you have all you need."


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Some people collect stamps, others catch butterflies. For me it's bags. But every collection occassionally requires refining. And so it has been this past weekend. My core collection now stands at eighteen.
> 
> Off to the side are a handful of utility bags. A boot bag, two rain totes, and a simple backpack.
> 
> Next are the "frivolous few." A straw summer hobo, my latest fringe bag, and "Baby Croc."
> 
> Lastly are three vintage/semi retired bags. They may make an occasional "guest appearance" throughout the year, but can no longer hold up to more frequent use.
> 
> Gone are my two Mosey Bags, an Etienne Aigner, two Dooneys, a Calvin Klein, one Ralph Lauren, a Steve Madden, and a Franco Sarto. These have all been gifted to family members who will love and (more importantly) *use* them on a daily basis.
> 
> And so, the adventure begins. Rediscovering those bags that have too long languished in their dustbags, lost in the "crowd" and too often overlooked.
> 
> As my Irish father used to say "More is never enough, until you have all you need."




Excellent post, Fim. 
I was curious about the Mosey bags. Did you hate the straps? That was my biggest downfall with those. The bag is perfect for kids outings but the straps were just not right for everyday wear.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Some people collect stamps, others catch butterflies. For me it's bags. But every collection occassionally requires refining. And so it has been this past weekend. My core collection now stands at eighteen.
> 
> Off to the side are a handful of utility bags. A boot bag, two rain totes, and a simple backpack.
> 
> Next are the "frivolous few." A straw summer hobo, my latest fringe bag, and "Baby Croc."
> 
> Lastly are three vintage/semi retired bags. They may make an occasional "guest appearance" throughout the year, but can no longer hold up to more frequent use.
> 
> Gone are my two Mosey Bags, an Etienne Aigner, two Dooneys, a Calvin Klein, one Ralph Lauren, a Steve Madden, and a Franco Sarto. These have all been gifted to family members who will love and (more importantly) *use* them on a daily basis.
> 
> And so, the adventure begins. Rediscovering those bags that have too long languished in their dustbags, lost in the "crowd" and too often overlooked.
> 
> As my Irish father used to say "More is never enough, until you have all you need."




Wow, Fim, your bags are an ongoing project! [emoji4]
I think, it's a good idea giving bags to family members who use them. So you can see your bags "in action". I like to do this, too. It's so nice to see how others enjoy and love them. [emoji4]
What Dooneys gave you away?

I'm at the point where I'm very satisfied with what I have. Still want an oak/cognac brown bag, but Ugly Jack is very patient about this at the moment. This is a nice feeling!

Enjoy rediscovering your treasures! We can't wait to see pics... [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Some people collect stamps, others catch butterflies. For me it's bags. But every collection occassionally requires refining. And so it has been this past weekend. My core collection now stands at eighteen.
> 
> Off to the side are a handful of utility bags. A boot bag, two rain totes, and a simple backpack.
> 
> Next are the "frivolous few." A straw summer hobo, my latest fringe bag, and "Baby Croc."
> 
> Lastly are three vintage/semi retired bags. They may make an occasional "guest appearance" throughout the year, but can no longer hold up to more frequent use.
> 
> Gone are my two Mosey Bags, an Etienne Aigner, two Dooneys, a Calvin Klein, one Ralph Lauren, a Steve Madden, and a Franco Sarto. These have all been gifted to family members who will love and (more importantly) *use* them on a daily basis.
> 
> And so, the adventure begins. Rediscovering those bags that have too long languished in their dustbags, lost in the "crowd" and too often overlooked.
> 
> As my Irish father used to say "More is never enough, until you have all you need."



Enjoy your project! I have been paring down too. But unlike you, I still have the 1 in and 1 out mentality


----------



## jlwquilter

Did a little shopping at the outet mall yesterday - only two store out of 100s so going back today to hit a few more!

Most of my scores are in the car so I'll post pics latrr. But here are my new sunnies! The shape is super for my longer oval face. They are Coach. You can see the design motif on the inside of the ear pieces - love that detail!


----------



## jlwquilter

I'm wearng them today on my beaded eyeglass chain I bought at Walmart! Chain colors don't go with the sunnies colors but too bad - I need the chain


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent post, Fim.
> *I was curious about the Mosey bags. Did you hate the straps? That was my biggest downfall with those. * The bag is perfect for kids outings but the straps were just not right for everyday wear.



You're absolutely right about the straps, Murphy.  

 As much as I wanted to love the Moseys, they just didn't go with my "grab and go" philosophy. But two of my nieces immediately loved them and will wear them predominantly  as backpacks rather than shoulder bags.

Win win!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Wow, Fim, your bags are an ongoing project! [emoji4]
> I think, it's a good idea giving bags to family members who use them. So you can see your bags "in action". I like to do this, too. It's so nice to see how others enjoy and love them. [emoji4]
> *What Dooneys gave you away?*



Two Dooneys that just felt too big for me, Ludmilla. The cognac and natural coated canvas Wilson and the Extra Large Pocket Shopper. My DD's mother in law has to literally carry her "office" with her and the Pocket Shopper is perfect for her. The Wilson, on the other hand, is just what yet another of my nieces needs in her new job. All of her other bags are too casual for the office but the Wilson is sufficiently professional to be just what she was looking for.

I'm happy that both Dooneys are going to good homes and will be the primary bag for their respective owners.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Some people collect stamps, others catch butterflies. For me it's bags. But every collection occassionally requires refining...
> As my Irish father used to say "More is never enough, until you have all you need."



My dog avidly collects mud. Note the filthy towel, as we "refine" his collection once more.
Sadly, I fear all the mud on the continent will not be enough to satisfy this one.
Continuous thanks offered to the god of automatic laundry machines.

Congrats on your much cleaner bag collection refinements, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Enjoy your project! I have been paring down too. But unlike you, I still have the 1 in and 1 out mentality



Nothing wrong with that, Misskris! 

My collection (as it stands now) perfectly suits my lifestyle as well as reflecting my offbeat personality. Whether restrained or rowdy, casual or chic, all the bags I've kept are far more me than any of the bags I gifted.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> My dog avidly collects mud. Note the filthy towel, as we "refine" his collection once more.
> Sadly, I fear all the mud on the continent will not be enough to satisfy this one.
> Continuous thanks offered to the god of automatic laundry machines.
> 
> Congrats on your much cleaner bag collection refinements, Fim.



If you ask my dogs, Remainsilly, they'll agree you can never have enough mud,

:doggie:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Two Dooneys that just felt too big for me, Ludmilla. The cognac and natural coated canvas Wilson and the Extra Large Pocket Shopper. My DD's mother in law has to literally carry her "office" with her and the Pocket Shopper is perfect for her. The Wilson, on the other hand, is just what yet another of my nieces needs in her new job. All of her other bags are too casual for the office but the Wilson is sufficiently professional to be just what she was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy that both Dooneys are going to good homes and will be the primary bag for their respective owners.




You did great, Fim! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
18 bags! I wish I could go down to 18 myself.....
I made a list of all my bags and every time I take one out, I put a [emoji173]&#65039;next to its name. Some are still waiting but not for long!
The last bag I bought was my Quadri, and that was a few months ago....
I can't believe I have been able to resist temptation since... 
Unfortunately, I know myself....There will be sales in July and that will be another story....[emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My dog avidly collects mud. Note the filthy towel, as we "refine" his collection once more.
> 
> Sadly, I fear all the mud on the continent will not be enough to satisfy this one.
> 
> Continuous thanks offered to the god of automatic laundry machines.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your much cleaner bag collection refinements, Fim.




What a cute dog, remainsilly! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My dog avidly collects mud. Note the filthy towel, as we "refine" his collection once more.
> 
> Sadly, I fear all the mud on the continent will not be enough to satisfy this one.
> 
> Continuous thanks offered to the god of automatic laundry machines.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your much cleaner bag collection refinements, Fim.




Look who's on the island! Mr. Muddy!! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Two Dooneys that just felt too big for me, Ludmilla. The cognac and natural coated canvas Wilson and the Extra Large Pocket Shopper. My DD's mother in law has to literally carry her "office" with her and the Pocket Shopper is perfect for her. The Wilson, on the other hand, is just what yet another of my nieces needs in her new job. All of her other bags are too casual for the office but the Wilson is sufficiently professional to be just what she was looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm happy that both Dooneys are going to good homes and will be the primary bag for their respective owners.




The Wilson is a great bag! You have a lucky niece. It's a bit sad, though, that it didn't work for you. But on the lighter side i'm sure you will see it now and then and enjoy how well it's getting used and loved by a caring person. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You did great, Fim! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> 18 bags! I wish I could go down to 18 myself.....
> I made a list of all my bags and every time I take one out, I put a [emoji173]&#65039;next to its name. Some are still waiting but not for long!
> The last bag I bought was my Quadri, and that was a few months ago....
> I can't believe I have been able to resist temptation since...
> Unfortunately, I know myself....There will be sales in July and that will be another story....[emoji20][emoji20]



My wonky shoulder has had a lot to do with paring down my bags, Mariapia. It's something I have to live with, and my bags have to accomodate that reality. Happily, not only do I feel lighter with fewer bags, but so are the bags I've kept.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The Wilson is a great bag! You have a lucky niece. It's a bit sad, though, that it didn't work for you. But on the lighter side i'm sure you will see it now and then and enjoy how well it's getting used and loved by a caring person. [emoji4]



I agree, Ludmilla. The Wilson *is* a great bag. But it suffered in comparison to my Dooney Smith Satchel. 

Whenever  I thought about wearing the Wilson, I found myself reaching for the Smith instead.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Look who's on the island! Mr. Muddy!! [emoji4]


I tell him, "Collecting mud isn't the same as investing in real estate."
Not listening. 
--
Thanks, ladies. 
No idea how to multi-quote.


----------



## Grantsmom

Ahoy there ladies,

I have been adrift for sometime at tPF looking for an island on which to settle. I have spent sometime acquainting myself with the customs and personalities of the inhabitants of Pinch Purse Island and hope you will accept me onto your ephemeral  piece of paradise, with my bags and baggage. You are all so kind and supportive to one another. Whether it is complimenting an islander on a recent successful "hunt" or supporting her on her decision to buy or not to buy a particular bag. 

Whether I am welcome ashore or not, I want to thank you all so much!  I have learned so much about lesser known bags and sites to purchase other than evil bay.  For that I am eternally grateful. 

Fimpagebag, you mentioned awhile back that you were sold a fake Kate and that you were asked to stop "authenticating" at a different thrift store. Both would rather turn a blind eye to whether they sell counterfeit goods. Yes they want to raise want to raise $ for their cause, but at what cost?  I do not go to thrift stores because I do not know enough not to buy and carry a fake. I must admit in a prior life I did not care if it was fake. I never bought a fake intentionally, but I bought bags at thrift stores with designer names not caring if it was real or not (I just liked the colors, style and hardware). When I was done they went back to the thrift store. I know better now. Thanks to tPF. That is why I was thrilled that one of the other inhabitants on the island suggested fashionproject.com. There they have an authenticator on staff, AND they support charitable causes. 

Mariapia, I love getting a French perspective since I was trained by my mother to learn style and elegance from the French. 

I identify with many of you. I am on the cusp of 50 and that lends itself to a different perspective than someone less experienced might have. I look back wistfully at all the designer goods I could have bought when I was young instead of "investing" them in the stock market and before I had the financial responsibility of a family. 

I still covet premier designer goods. Not so much because of the name as the quality of what they built that reputation upon and the exquisite design sense that stands the test of time. But lately.....I have been disappointed on both fronts. The designs seem more outlandish and at the same time they are copying each other.   My style sense seems to harken back in time. As a result, I am a vintage designer junky.  But thanks to you all, I have found some lesser known brands that embrace the ethos of those classic designers from way back then. Thank you for introducing me to Bree, Delvaux, Okay, and more. 

When it comes to satisfying my bag lust, I aspire to live by your rules of not buying things that would jeopardize my financial welfare. Most of the time I succeed, but sometimes I succumb to temptation. At Christmas time it was not just 1 LV epi leather bag, but 4. All are preloved and I have created stories for what their lives were like before me. Most came from Japan and so their lives were very exotic. Most were under $300 but one I just had to have; it was $500. In its defense I wear it at least 2x as often as the others combined. When not in use I display them on top of my armoire. I must admit, I get moments of glee just looking at them first thing in the morning and before bed. Do you feel that way too, Mariapia, about Jeanne?

I have not always carried a purse. Too cumbersome and one more thing to keep track of. Only since acquiring the Louises have I wanted to carry a bag everyday.  Perhaps there were none worth the trouble or I choose bags that did not suit my lifestyle?  Though  I love the look of handbags, I leave them everywhere. In a prior life, I would have coveted a LV Alma. Not anymore, I am older and wiser. Keep it simple, make sure it is a shoulder bag. Thankfully I learned this lesson BEFORE developing my caviar taste in handbags. 

I have a demanding 10 year old son so keeping track of one more thing is not going to happen. In fact I must bid you all farewell as I have been summoned to read with him before bed. 

Til we meet again, may you all live healthy and happy lives filled with the bags of your dreams on the fantasy island known as Pinch Purse Island.


----------



## chessmont

Welcome, Grantsmom!  I read more than i write here, but I like this thread.


----------



## Murphy47

A big Aloha Grantsmom [emoji267]Dive on in and swim up to the bar here on the island! The Mackeral always had one more barstool for the adventurous.


----------



## Grantsmom

Ahh Ladies,

Thank you for the invite. The boy is asleep and I don't mind if I do grab me a drink at the Happy Mackeral.  Like a few of you, I too endured the worst winter "eva" in New England. So I am looking for something that matches my current taste in bags: something strong but summery.   Perhaps a mint julep?  Anyone care to join me?  First round's on me. What's your favorite drink (if you do not drink alcohol that's okay too?


----------



## Grantsmom

Oh by the way to Mariapia and others not from the New England states in America, we (Bostonians in particular) have a reputation for dropping our "r " at the end of words and adding them to the end of others. So " I saw the nicest bag ever, you have no idea" becomes "I saw the nicest bag eva, you have no idear."  It is particularly egregious along the coast of Massachusetts.  Hehehe. Oh and "nicest bag eva..." is not to be confused with "Eva" as in LV's Eva clutch. 

Clearly the first drink is already going to my head. Better book a room at the Inn.


----------



## Ludmilla

Grantsmom said:


> Ahoy there ladies,
> 
> I have been adrift for sometime at tPF looking for an island on which to settle. I have spent sometime acquainting myself with the customs and personalities of the inhabitants of Pinch Purse Island and hope you will accept me onto your ephemeral  piece of paradise, with my bags and baggage. You are all so kind and supportive to one another. Whether it is complimenting an islander on a recent successful "hunt" or supporting her on her decision to buy or not to buy a particular bag.
> 
> Whether I am welcome ashore or not, I want to thank you all so much!  I have learned so much about lesser known bags and sites to purchase other than evil bay.  For that I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Fimpagebag, you mentioned awhile back that you were sold a fake Kate and that you were asked to stop "authenticating" at a different thrift store. Both would rather turn a blind eye to whether they sell counterfeit goods. Yes they want to raise want to raise $ for their cause, but at what cost?  I do not go to thrift stores because I do not know enough not to buy and carry a fake. I must admit in a prior life I did not care if it was fake. I never bought a fake intentionally, but I bought bags at thrift stores with designer names not caring if it was real or not (I just liked the colors, style and hardware). When I was done they went back to the thrift store. I know better now. Thanks to tPF. That is why I was thrilled that one of the other inhabitants on the island suggested fashionproject.com. There they have an authenticator on staff, AND they support charitable causes.
> 
> Mariapia, I love getting a French perspective since I was trained by my mother to learn style and elegance from the French.
> 
> I identify with many of you. I am on the cusp of 50 and that lends itself to a different perspective than someone less experienced might have. I look back wistfully at all the designer goods I could have bought when I was young instead of "investing" them in the stock market and before I had the financial responsibility of a family.
> 
> I still covet premier designer goods. Not so much because of the name as the quality of what they built that reputation upon and the exquisite design sense that stands the test of time. But lately.....I have been disappointed on both fronts. The designs seem more outlandish and at the same time they are copying each other.   My style sense seems to harken back in time. As a result, I am a vintage designer junky.  But thanks to you all, I have found some lesser known brands that embrace the ethos of those classic designers from way back then. Thank you for introducing me to Bree, Delvaux, Okay, and more.
> 
> When it comes to satisfying my bag lust, I aspire to live by your rules of not buying things that would jeopardize my financial welfare. Most of the time I succeed, but sometimes I succumb to temptation. At Christmas time it was not just 1 LV epi leather bag, but 4. All are preloved and I have created stories for what their lives were like before me. Most came from Japan and so their lives were very exotic. Most were under $300 but one I just had to have; it was $500. In its defense I wear it at least 2x as often as the others combined. When not in use I display them on top of my armoire. I must admit, I get moments of glee just looking at them first thing in the morning and before bed. Do you feel that way too, Mariapia, about Jeanne?
> 
> I have not always carried a purse. Too cumbersome and one more thing to keep track of. Only since acquiring the Louises have I wanted to carry a bag everyday.  Perhaps there were none worth the trouble or I choose bags that did not suit my lifestyle?  Though  I love the look of handbags, I leave them everywhere. In a prior life, I would have coveted a LV Alma. Not anymore, I am older and wiser. Keep it simple, make sure it is a shoulder bag. Thankfully I learned this lesson BEFORE developing my caviar taste in handbags.
> 
> I have a demanding 10 year old son so keeping track of one more thing is not going to happen. In fact I must bid you all farewell as I have been summoned to read with him before bed.
> 
> Til we meet again, may you all live healthy and happy lives filled with the bags of your dreams on the fantasy island known as Pinch Purse Island.




Welcome, Grantsmom! [emoji4]
I suspect there are many many interesting bags and stories in your wardrobe. It would be nice to hear them one day at the Mackarel. [emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

Hi, Grantsmom! Glad you are here!
I bet you have the "nicest bags eva".... IF you have time please post them!
I am going to drink a Bavarian wheat beer and maybe a Ramazotti afterwards.
Mint julep sounds great too....


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful sunglasses, Jwl!


----------



## udalrike

I love the colour of this bag:
http://www.fashionette.de/rebecca-m...urce=PSM&utm_medium=GoogleMerchant&utm_campai


----------



## Mariapia

Grantsmom said:


> Ahoy there ladies,
> 
> I have been adrift for sometime at tPF looking for an island on which to settle. I have spent sometime acquainting myself with the customs and personalities of the inhabitants of Pinch Purse Island and hope you will accept me onto your ephemeral  piece of paradise, with my bags and baggage. You are all so kind and supportive to one another. Whether it is complimenting an islander on a recent successful "hunt" or supporting her on her decision to buy or not to buy a particular bag.
> 
> Whether I am welcome ashore or not, I want to thank you all so much!  I have learned so much about lesser known bags and sites to purchase other than evil bay.  For that I am eternally grateful.
> 
> Fimpagebag, you mentioned awhile back that you were sold a fake Kate and that you were asked to stop "authenticating" at a different thrift store. Both would rather turn a blind eye to whether they sell counterfeit goods. Yes they want to raise want to raise $ for their cause, but at what cost?  I do not go to thrift stores because I do not know enough not to buy and carry a fake. I must admit in a prior life I did not care if it was fake. I never bought a fake intentionally, but I bought bags at thrift stores with designer names not caring if it was real or not (I just liked the colors, style and hardware). When I was done they went back to the thrift store. I know better now. Thanks to tPF. That is why I was thrilled that one of the other inhabitants on the island suggested fashionproject.com. There they have an authenticator on staff, AND they support charitable causes.
> 
> Mariapia, I love getting a French perspective since I was trained by my mother to learn style and elegance from the French.
> 
> I identify with many of you. I am on the cusp of 50 and that lends itself to a different perspective than someone less experienced might have. I look back wistfully at all the designer goods I could have bought when I was young instead of "investing" them in the stock market and before I had the financial responsibility of a family.
> 
> I still covet premier designer goods. Not so much because of the name as the quality of what they built that reputation upon and the exquisite design sense that stands the test of time. But lately.....I have been disappointed on both fronts. The designs seem more outlandish and at the same time they are copying each other.   My style sense seems to harken back in time. As a result, I am a vintage designer junky.  But thanks to you all, I have found some lesser known brands that embrace the ethos of those classic designers from way back then. Thank you for introducing me to Bree, Delvaux, Okay, and more.
> 
> When it comes to satisfying my bag lust, I aspire to live by your rules of not buying things that would jeopardize my financial welfare. Most of the time I succeed, but sometimes I succumb to temptation. At Christmas time it was not just 1 LV epi leather bag, but 4. All are preloved and I have created stories for what their lives were like before me. Most came from Japan and so their lives were very exotic. Most were under $300 but one I just had to have; it was $500. In its defense I wear it at least 2x as often as the others combined. When not in use I display them on top of my armoire. I must admit, I get moments of glee just looking at them first thing in the morning and before bed. Do you feel that way too, Mariapia, about Jeanne?
> 
> I have not always carried a purse. Too cumbersome and one more thing to keep track of. Only since acquiring the Louises have I wanted to carry a bag everyday.  Perhaps there were none worth the trouble or I choose bags that did not suit my lifestyle?  Though  I love the look of handbags, I leave them everywhere. In a prior life, I would have coveted a LV Alma. Not anymore, I am older and wiser. Keep it simple, make sure it is a shoulder bag. Thankfully I learned this lesson BEFORE developing my caviar taste in handbags.
> 
> I have a demanding 10 year old son so keeping track of one more thing is not going to happen. In fact I must bid you all farewell as I have been summoned to read with him before bed.
> 
> Til we meet again, may you all live healthy and happy lives filled with the bags of your dreams on the fantasy island known as Pinch Purse Island.




Welcome to the Island, Grantsmom , and thank you for the nice words ![emoji7][emoji7]
Like you, I have several bags sitting in armchairs or on some furniture... and I love looking at them....Jeanne is one of the gang of course. I waited  four years to be able to afford her.
If I could go back in time, I don't think I would buy her today.
I would "invest " the money in five or six vintage bags...
At the same time, I know that she is very special... [emoji6]
So special that she spends her time looking back at me....probably thinking that she will never go anywhere...


----------



## udalrike

Which vintage bags would that be, Mariapia?


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Beautiful sunglasses, Jwl!



Thanks! I am really loving them. I have them on right now by the pool 



udalrike said:


> I love the colour of this bag:
> http://www.fashionette.de/rebecca-m...urce=PSM&utm_medium=GoogleMerchant&utm_campai



It's a great color! I have a Coach bag  this color but wiht nickle cololed hardware. I haven't really used it yet though. I need to break it out of purgatory! Just yesterday in my outlet mall shopping frenzy bought a pair of Coach loafers in this color. I may have to go retro and wear matching bag and shoes!


----------



## jlwquilter

Welcome Grantsmom! It's an awesome lot of salty women on this wonderful island.**

I am sure you'll find yourself right at home! So glad you brought your bags along... we'd love to see some of them!

**Hmmm.... maybe that should have been 'a lot of wonderful women on this salty island'...no... I think I got it right the first time!!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> My dog avidly collects mud. Note the filthy towel, as we "refine" his collection once more.
> Sadly, I fear all the mud on the continent will not be enough to satisfy this one.
> Continuous thanks offered to the god of automatic laundry machines.
> 
> Congrats on your much cleaner bag collection refinements, Fim.



Omg! your dog is adorable. what a face!


----------



## misskris03

Welcome Grantsmom! I love reading to my kids at bedtime too! I'm so glad they still let me read to them (12 & 10 years old).


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Thanks! I am really loving them. I have them on right now by the pool
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great color! I have a Coach bag  this color but wiht nickle cololed hardware. I haven't really used it yet though. I need to break it out of purgatory! Just yesterday in my outlet mall shopping frenzy bought a pair of Coach loafers in this color. I may have to go retro and wear matching bag and shoes!




Please show your Coach bag when you are at home again!!

Have a wonderful time!


----------



## udalrike

misskris03 said:


> omg! Your dog is adorable. What a face!



+1


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Which vintage bags would that be, Mariapia?




Vintage bags, whatever the brand, are much better quality than new ones!!

If you have a look at

www.collectorsquare.com

A very reputable French site, you will see lots of vintage bags from reputable brands...at great prices. [emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Vintage bags, whatever the brand, are much better quality than new ones!!
> 
> If you have a look at
> 
> http://www.collectorsquare.com
> 
> A very reputable French site, you will see lots of vintage bags from reputable brands...at great prices. [emoji7]




Thank you, Mariapia! GREAT bags! Sigh.....


----------



## udalrike

As I really have to save money right now but still love bags ( and like the quilted look nowadays):
What do you think about this one? Honestly?
https://www.zalando.de/belmondo-handtasche-nero-be451f007-q11.html


----------



## Mariapia

Nice bag, udalrike! I like bowling bags which are deep enough to fit everything.
Easy to get in and out of. Quilted as well. I like the bag...The price is okay. 
The question is....do you need it?[emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

The question is: Do I need butter on my bread?  
You are a wise woman, Mariapia.... This was EXACTLY the right question!!


----------



## udalrike

Which bag are you wearing today?


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> The question is: Do I need butter on my bread?
> You are a wise woman, Mariapia.... This was EXACTLY the right question!!




I am not that wise, udalrike.....Everyday, I get special offers in my mail box....
Vente- Privée, Zalando.... you name it.. I cannot buy them all....At the moment, I am interested in the Charly bag, from Gérard Darel... I am waiting for the summer sales, first week of July....Hope to get it ....[emoji8]
Today I carried my Le Pliage.....[emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

Thanks for the picture, Mariapia!! Beautiful bag!

Which colour of the Darel bag would you choose?
http://www.gerarddarel.com/en_de/le-charlie-142652.html


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> The question is: Do I need butter on my bread?
> You are a wise woman, Mariapia.... This was EXACTLY the right question!!




What flavor bread? [emoji13]


----------



## udalrike

Dark rye bread, Murphy....


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Thanks for the picture, Mariapia!! Beautiful bag!
> 
> Which colour of the Darel bag would you choose?
> http://www.gerarddarel.com/en_de/le-charlie-142652.html




Very tough question, udalrike! I love the blé but I am afraid of colour transfer as it's a very light colour.
The only option should be black, then.... and I don't like black bags so much
as you cannot wear them in summer.
I have seen the Charlie IRL . It's lightweight, fits a lot and the leather is to die for.
Decisions, decisions...[emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Grantsmom

Hi Ladies,

This is Red. She is popular and has many dates out and about. She is comfortable in the office, out for drinks with the girls and date night with my DH. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is Fawn. She was my first. She is most like me. Full of contradictions.   She appears all casual and easy to work with, but I'm fact she is quite rigid and awkward unless you work with her and learn how to carry her. It seems as though she would be easy to access with her open top, but being so rigid she can be difficult. However, once inside, her soft acertera lining feels wonderful and worth the effort. Yup, just like me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is Blu Lu, she is all about fun in the sun. She too is a versatile lady ready for work or play. 



And last is ????.  I haven't named her yet. She is a sneaky one. She appears black most of the time but every once and awhile her true color shows (Mocha). Here she is looking her usual black self. No casual affairs for her, only nights out and the occasional work day (which she thinks is BORING). Maybe Princess since that is her personality. 



This is the one that started it all. My belated mother's Gucci. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




These are the most beloved of my handbags. 

None of them will be joining me at my son's school's pick up line. 

Thanks for welcoming me and my bags.


----------



## Grantsmom

Udalrike,

That Rebecca Minkoff bag is gorgeous. I too love the color. 

Jlwquilter, I too would love to see your coach bag that is similar in color. When you get a chance of course. 

Misskris03, yes reading to my 10 year old is one of the best simple pleasures in life. Only slightly better than admiring my favorite bags. 

Mariapia, collectorsquare is a very dangerous place. I must stay away. 

Well off to enjoy that simple pleasure of reading with my 10 year old.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Grantsmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is Red. She is popular and has many dates out and about. She is comfortable in the office, out for drinks with the girls and date night with my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010461
> 
> 
> This is Fawn. She was my first. She is most like me. Full of contradictions.   She appears all casual and easy to work with, but I'm fact she is quite rigid and awkward unless you work with her and learn how to carry her. It seems as though she would be easy to access with her open top, but being so rigid she can be difficult. However, once inside, her soft acertera lining feels wonderful and worth the effort. Yup, just like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010465
> 
> 
> This is Blu Lu, she is all about fun in the sun. She too is a versatile lady ready for work or play.
> View attachment 3010467
> 
> 
> And last is ????.  I haven't named her yet. She is a sneaky one. She appears black most of the time but every once and awhile her true color shows (Mocha). Here she is looking her usual black self. No casual affairs for her, only nights out and the occasional work day (which she thinks is BORING). Maybe Princess since that is her personality.
> View attachment 3010471
> 
> 
> This is the one that started it all. My belated mother's Gucci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010484
> 
> 
> These are the most beloved of my handbags.
> 
> None of them will be joining me at my son's school's pick up line.
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me and my bags.



 Wonderful bags, Grantsmom! Welcome to Pinch Purse Island and thank you for sharing your pics of your lovely bags. Both you and they are most welcome additions to our Island!

:welcome2:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sorry to have so remiss as of late. But I'm sure my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders will understand. 

This is the first week of Summer Session at the college where I work and we have an influx of new adjunct professors this session. They're all very knowledgeable, but need to be shepherded through these first few days. Hopefully they'll "get in the swing of things" before too long! 

Until then, my best regards and fondest thoughts....


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> Dark rye bread, Murphy....




Mmm. With Jarlsberg.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very tough question, udalrike! I love the blé but I am afraid of colour transfer as it's a very light colour.
> The only option should be black, then.... and I don't like black bags so much
> as you cannot wear them in summer.
> I have seen the Charlie IRL . It's lightweight, fits a lot and the leather is to die for.
> Decisions, decisions...[emoji29][emoji29]



I've seen the bag before online. I like it, as it reminds me of various other bags from other brands... If you are unsure about the colour - are they going to discontinue it or might they bring out other colours? Would it be a good idea to wait? Btw. it's already reduced (30%) on the website.


----------



## Ludmilla

Grantsmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is Red. She is popular and has many dates out and about. She is comfortable in the office, out for drinks with the girls and date night with my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010461
> 
> 
> This is Fawn. She was my first. She is most like me. Full of contradictions.   She appears all casual and easy to work with, but I'm fact she is quite rigid and awkward unless you work with her and learn how to carry her. It seems as though she would be easy to access with her open top, but being so rigid she can be difficult. However, once inside, her soft acertera lining feels wonderful and worth the effort. Yup, just like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010465
> 
> 
> This is Blu Lu, she is all about fun in the sun. She too is a versatile lady ready for work or play.
> View attachment 3010467
> 
> 
> And last is ????.  I haven't named her yet. She is a sneaky one. She appears black most of the time but every once and awhile her true color shows (Mocha). Here she is looking her usual black self. No casual affairs for her, only nights out and the occasional work day (which she thinks is BORING). Maybe Princess since that is her personality.
> View attachment 3010471
> 
> 
> This is the one that started it all. My belated mother's Gucci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010484
> 
> 
> These are the most beloved of my handbags.
> 
> None of them will be joining me at my son's school's pick up line.
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me and my bags.



You have very nice bags. And I really enjoyed how you described them!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to have so remiss as of late. But I'm sure my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders will understand.
> 
> This is the first week of Summer Session at the college where I work and we have an influx of new adjunct professors this session. They're all very knowledgeable, but need to be shepherded through these first few days. Hopefully they'll "get in the swing of things" before too long!
> 
> Until then, my best regards and fondest thoughts....



I hear you, Fim! I know those adjunct professors too well...  I'm crossing my fingers, that they will get the swing asap.  Well, and if they don't:


----------



## Mariapia

Grantsmom said:


> Udalrike,
> 
> That Rebecca Minkoff bag is gorgeous. I too love the color.
> 
> Jlwquilter, I too would love to see your coach bag that is similar in color. When you get a chance of course.
> 
> Misskris03, yes reading to my 10 year old is one of the best simple pleasures in life. Only slightly better than admiring my favorite bags.
> 
> Mariapia, collectorsquare is a very dangerous place. I must stay away.
> 
> Well off to enjoy that simple pleasure of reading with my 10 year old.




Wonderful bags in great colours, Grantsmom! All so elegant and yet understated ![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
As for collectorsquare.....I love looking at all the bags and getting to know older models which are a lot cheaper than today's and so feminine and chic....
[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to have so remiss as of late. But I'm sure my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first week of Summer Session at the college where I work and we have an influx of new adjunct professors this session. They're all very knowledgeable, but need to be shepherded through these first few days. Hopefully they'll "get in the swing of things" before too long!
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, my best regards and fondest thoughts....




Those adjunct professors are very lucky to be shepered by a lady like you, Fim!
Are there any bag lovers in the group?
Tell us what they carry when you have time.....[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I've seen the bag before online. I like it, as it reminds me of various other bags from other brands... If you are unsure about the colour - are they going to discontinue it or might they bring out other colours? Would it be a good idea to wait? Btw. it's already reduced (30%) on the website.




This is exactly what has stopped me so far, Ludmilla.
My Ceannis looks like Charlie though it's much bigger.
	

		
			
		

		
	



On the other hand, even with 30% off, it's still expensive.. [emoji47]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> I hear you, Fim! I know those adjunct professors too well...  I'm crossing my fingers, that they will get the swing asap.  Well, and if they don't:



Somehow my picture with the disoriented sheep doesn't want to show up anymore... perhaps it reappears?!



Mariapia said:


> This is exactly what has stopped me so far, Ludmilla.
> My Ceannis looks like Charlie though it's much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011100
> 
> On the other hand, even with 30% off, it's still expensive.. [emoji47]



This is a very nice bag in a very nice colour. I think I would wait for Charly getting cheaper. If you are still unsure about the colour then I wouldn't buy Charlie... don't forget the orange bag you are yearning for!


----------



## udalrike

Gorgeous bags, Grantsmom!
I especially like Blu Lu and the Gucci!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I hear you, Fim! I know those adjunct professors too well...  I'm crossing my fingers, that they will get the swing asap.  Well, and if they don't:



^^^ :lolots: lolots:

I love it, Ludmilla! You've made my day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Those adjunct professors are very lucky to be shepered by a lady like you, Fim!
> Are there any bag lovers in the group?
> Tell us what they carry when you have time.....[emoji8]



No bag lovers among them, Mariapia.  They are all very earnest and desperately hoping to be mistaken for seasoned intellectuals. 

So at this point in their fledgling careers "Louis" is Pasteur and "Beer's Law" isn't buying the first round.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This is exactly what has stopped me so far, Ludmilla.
> My Ceannis looks like Charlie though it's much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011100
> 
> On the other hand, even with 30% off, it's still expensive.. [emoji47]



Such a great bag, Mariapia. It has such a wonderful vibe!


----------



## Grantsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a great bag, Mariapia. It has such a wonderful vibe!




+1. Love the color and it looks like it feels fabulous. And the smell...ahhh.


----------



## Grantsmom

udalrike said:


> Gorgeous bags, Grantsmom!
> I especially like Blu Lu and the Gucci!




Thanks, Udalrike. You have some beauties yourself.


----------



## Grantsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> No bag lovers among them, Mariapia.  They are all very earnest and desperately hoping to be mistaken for seasoned intellectuals.
> 
> So at this point in their fledgling careers "Louis" is Pasteur and "Beer's Law" isn't buying the first round.




If  "Beer's Law" isn't buying the next round, what is it?  Too funny. 

I love young people and the energy they put into trying so hard to appear a certain way. I am so tired and jaded I have no energy left for false pretenses. No "fake it til you make it" for me: at least not on a regular basis. 

Enjoy your day, ladies.


----------



## Grantsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^^ :lolots: lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> I love it, Ludmilla! You've made my day!




+1. I love sheep!...From afar.


----------



## udalrike

My husband likes goats very much. But: He can´t smell them....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Fimpagebag

Off to attend my flock of budding college professors with my trusty Tignanello...

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Off to attend my flock of budding college professors with my trusty Tignanello...
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Perfect, Fim! As you are rotating your bags, I am sure one of the professors will notice and ask you If you are a member of TPF.... like her![emoji8][emoji8]
Keep us posted![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> No bag lovers among them, Mariapia.  They are all very earnest and desperately hoping to be mistaken for seasoned intellectuals.
> 
> So at this point in their fledgling careers "Louis" is Pasteur and "Beer's Law" isn't buying the first round.




I would like to pass as a seasoned intellectual myself, Fim! It would be fun![emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Somehow my picture with the disoriented sheep doesn't want to show up anymore... perhaps it reappears?!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very nice bag in a very nice colour. I think I would wait for Charly getting cheaper. If you are still unsure about the colour then I wouldn't buy Charlie... don't forget the orange bag you are yearning for!




Hilarious, Ludmilla![emoji23]
As for Charlie...As much as I like it, I am going to wait....[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a great bag, Mariapia. It has such a wonderful vibe!







Grantsmom said:


> +1. Love the color and it looks like it feels fabulous. And the smell...ahhh.




Thank you, Fim and Grantsmom![emoji7]
Ceannis is a Swedish brand. Not sure it's made in Sweden, though... [emoji20]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^^ :lolots: lolots:
> 
> I love it, Ludmilla! You've made my day!





Fimpagebag said:


> No bag lovers among them, Mariapia.  They are all very earnest and desperately hoping to be mistaken for seasoned intellectuals.
> 
> So at this point in their fledgling careers "Louis" is Pasteur and "Beer's Law" isn't buying the first round.



You are very welcome, Fim! I'm surprised, that you can see the picture - as I can't see it myself... well...

This ->  *They are all very earnest and desperately hoping to be mistaken for seasoned intellectuals.* made my day. :lolots::lolots::lolots:
So true and funny.

Btw. you look great as always!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hilarious, Ludmilla![emoji23]
> As for Charlie...As much as I like it, I am going to wait....[emoji6]



Very wise, Mariapia! If the bag is still there, it's meant to be.


----------



## misskris03

Grantsmom said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> This is Red. She is popular and has many dates out and about. She is comfortable in the office, out for drinks with the girls and date night with my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010461
> 
> 
> This is Fawn. She was my first. She is most like me. Full of contradictions.   She appears all casual and easy to work with, but I'm fact she is quite rigid and awkward unless you work with her and learn how to carry her. It seems as though she would be easy to access with her open top, but being so rigid she can be difficult. However, once inside, her soft acertera lining feels wonderful and worth the effort. Yup, just like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010465
> 
> 
> This is Blu Lu, she is all about fun in the sun. She too is a versatile lady ready for work or play.
> View attachment 3010467
> 
> 
> And last is ????.  I haven't named her yet. She is a sneaky one. She appears black most of the time but every once and awhile her true color shows (Mocha). Here she is looking her usual black self. No casual affairs for her, only nights out and the occasional work day (which she thinks is BORING). Maybe Princess since that is her personality.
> View attachment 3010471
> 
> 
> This is the one that started it all. My belated mother's Gucci.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3010484
> 
> 
> These are the most beloved of my handbags.
> 
> None of them will be joining me at my son's school's pick up line.
> 
> Thanks for welcoming me and my bags.




Gorgeous bags! I love the fact that you have one of your mom's . It must give you great pleasure to carry it. I have a couple of my late dad's cashmere sweaters and I really enjoy wearing them.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to have so remiss as of late. But I'm sure my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders will understand.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the first week of Summer Session at the college where I work and we have an influx of new adjunct professors this session. They're all very knowledgeable, but need to be shepherded through these first few days. Hopefully they'll "get in the swing of things" before too long!
> 
> 
> 
> Until then, my best regards and fondest thoughts....




Good luck with the adjuncts. I'm sure they will be most appreciative of your efforts.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very wise, Mariapia! If the bag is still there, it's meant to be.




I can see your sheep Ludmilla![emoji3]
How come you can't see them?


----------



## udalrike

misskris03 said:


> good luck with the adjuncts. I'm sure they will be most appreciative of your efforts.



+1


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> This is exactly what has stopped me so far, Ludmilla.
> My Ceannis looks like Charlie though it's much bigger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011100
> 
> On the other hand, even with 30% off, it's still expensive.. [emoji47]




Such a pretty colour and great leather....


----------



## udalrike

Another nice Diesel:
http://www.maedchenflohmarkt.de/die...ue-days-loona-handback-jeansstoff/767030.html


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful but expensive:
http://www.impressionen.de/impressi...pper/Shopper/produkt/l7288328?fromSearch=true


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Beautiful but expensive:
> http://www.impressionen.de/impressi...pper/Shopper/produkt/l7288328?fromSearch=true




Beautiful but expensive indeed. North South and not deep enough...
Must be difficult to find your keys or your wallet If they slip to the bottom....[emoji6]


----------



## jlwquilter

For Uli in particular:



From one of my trips to the outlet mall. I didn't buy them but had to take a picture to share.

The grey wallet was priced $50 and the brown pouch was $25. I hope both pictures post in this message.... I.m trying a new way to add pictures so I can do more than one a post. Fingers crossed!


----------



## jlwquilter

Here's the grey:


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful but expensive indeed. North South and not deep enough...
> Must be difficult to find your keys or your wallet If they slip to the bottom....[emoji6]



You are right, Mariapia!


----------



## jlwquilter

Here's a picture of my new love! Katie Sunshine! Got her on clearance with an additional mark down for Memorial Day sales at the Kate Spade mall outlet. I've already carried her and garnered 2 compliments from random women 



Big brother Louis is looking over her shoulder. Isn't that just likie a brother?? (I'm being so silly today!)

The only issue I'm having is... a bit of color transfer off of my relatively new blue denim skirt. I was able to wipe it off completely - thank goodness! I've never had to deal with color transfer issues before. If I moisturize the bag a bit will that help stop the transfer or make it easier to clean off? Also as I wear and wash the skirt more excess dye gets washed out, will that help? Or am I faced with color transfer forever? I am absolutely keeping this bag! So I have to figure out how to handle this.
 Thanks for any tips!


----------



## udalrike

Jwl, thanks for the pictures!!!! 
Great prices too! I especially like the wallet.


----------



## udalrike

WOW!! Love Katie Sunshine!!! And her brother of course.....

I am a bit silly today too... You could wrap her in a plastic bag to prevent her from another colour. 
No, seriously I am clueless but washing your skirt might help.


----------



## udalrike

I must admit that I love Madame Sunshine even more than Monsieur Louis....


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Here's a picture of my new love! Katie Sunshine! Got her on clearance with an additional mark down for Memorial Day sales at the Kate Spade mall outlet. I've already carried her and garnered 2 compliments from random women
> 
> View attachment 3011485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big brother Louis is looking over her shoulder. Isn't that just likie a brother?? (I'm being so silly today!)
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue I'm having is... a bit of color transfer off of my relatively new blue denim skirt. I was able to wipe it off completely - thank goodness! I've never had to deal with color transfer issues before. If I moisturize the bag a bit will that help stop the transfer or make it easier to clean off? Also as I wear and wash the skirt more excess dye gets washed out, will that help? Or am I faced with color transfer forever? I am absolutely keeping this bag! So I have to figure out how to handle this.
> 
> Thanks for any tips!




I have noticed that some denim clothes , especially in dark washes, continue bleeding even after numerous stays in the washing machine.. 
If I were you, jlwquilter, I would avoid wearing the skirt you are talking about when you carry your lovely Katie sunshine.
Better safe than sorry!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that some denim clothes , especially in dark washes, continue bleeding even after numerous stays in the washing machine..
> If I were you, jlwquilter, I would avoid wearing the skirt you are talking about when you carry your lovely Katie sunshine.
> Better safe than sorry!



^^Excellent advice! Color transfer and denim tend to be synonymous with lighter/brighter bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"From Afar" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. 

Determined not to add to my recently curated collection, I realize how often I was not immune to the dreaded "impulse purchase" when it came to bags. I would see a bag I certainly didn't need, but be beguiled regardless. 

Sadly, disillusionment invariably followed once I got these bags home.  

But now I realize that it's better to admire such temptations from afar. So while I continue to revel in my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders' reveals, I am determined to be content with the bags I have.  

After all, if you stand too close to the _*Mona Lisa*_ you fail to see the whole picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"From Afar" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> Determined not to add to my recently curated collection, I realize how often I was not immune to the dreaded "impulse purchase" when it came to bags. I would see a bag I certainly didn't need, but be beguiled regardless.
> 
> Sadly, disillusionment invariably followed once I got these bags home.
> 
> But now I realize that it's better to admire such temptations from afar. So while I continue to revel in my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders' reveals, I am determined to be content with the bags I have.
> 
> After all, if you stand too close to the _*Mona Lisa*_ you fail to see the whole picture.



Well, if you stand to close to the Mona Lisa you also get stamped down by the hundreds of tourists standing behind you. 

Impulse purchases (not only bags) tend to have long and happy lives deep down in the wardrobe. They don't see daylight - only when you find them accidentally.  So it is a very wise decision to admire them from afar.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> *Well, if you stand to close to the Mona Lisa you also get stamped down by the hundreds of tourists standing behind you.*
> 
> ^^
> 
> Impulse purchases (not only bags) tend to have long and happy lives deep down in the wardrobe. *They don't see daylight - only when you find them accidentally. * So it is a very wise decision to admire them from afar.



Well said, Ludmilla! I realized that myself when it came to my Wilson. It was going to languish in my closet unless I gifted it to someone who would actually use the bag on a daily basis.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Well, if you stand to close to the Mona Lisa you also get stamped down by the hundreds of tourists standing behind you.
> 
> Impulse purchases (not only bags) tend to have long and happy lives deep down in the wardrobe. They don't see daylight - only when you find them accidentally.  So it is a very wise decision to admire them from afar.



Many of my impulse purchases contain sugar--& disappear pretty quickly.  Yum. 

Yes, after waiting inside le Louvre, to stare through plexiglass shield @ painting, I thought, "Mona Lisa has no eyebrows."


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Many of my impulse purchases contain sugar--& disappear pretty quickly.  Yum.
> 
> Yes, after waiting inside le Louvre, to stare through plexiglass shield @ painting, I thought, "Mona Lisa has no eyebrows."



You know that you are too close, when you see this:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Well said, Ludmilla! I realized that myself when it came to my Wilson. It was going to languish in my closet unless I gifted it to someone who would actually use the bag on a daily basis.



Your Wilson has found a loving new home with much daylight. That's great.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Many of my impulse purchases contain sugar--& disappear pretty quickly....



That's the difference between us, Remainsilly. Your "impulse purchases" are my _necessities!_.


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> Here's a picture of my new love! Katie Sunshine! Got her on clearance with an additional mark down for Memorial Day sales at the Kate Spade mall outlet. I've already carried her and garnered 2 compliments from random women
> 
> View attachment 3011485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big brother Louis is looking over her shoulder. Isn't that just likie a brother?? (I'm being so silly today!)
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue I'm having is... a bit of color transfer off of my relatively new blue denim skirt. I was able to wipe it off completely - thank goodness! I've never had to deal with color transfer issues before. If I moisturize the bag a bit will that help stop the transfer or make it easier to clean off? Also as I wear and wash the skirt more excess dye gets washed out, will that help? Or am I faced with color transfer forever? I am absolutely keeping this bag! So I have to figure out how to handle this.
> 
> Thanks for any tips!




Use leather conditioner on the bag and wash the skirt in vinegar to help set dye (think Easter eggs)..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You know that you are too close, when you see this:



OMG! *Too funny*, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"From Afar" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Determined not to add to my recently curated collection, I realize how often I was not immune to the dreaded "impulse purchase" when it came to bags. I would see a bag I certainly didn't need, but be beguiled regardless.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly, disillusionment invariably followed once I got these bags home.
> 
> 
> 
> But now I realize that it's better to admire such temptations from afar. So while I continue to revel in my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders' reveals, I am determined to be content with the bags I have.
> 
> 
> 
> After all, if you stand too close to the _*Mona Lisa*_ you fail to see the whole picture.




There must be something in the air again, Fim![emoji6][emoji6]
At the moment , though I am thinking of a new bag which I still haven't bought in spite of special offers from the brand... [emoji3], I am content with the bags I have..
But.... je ne crie pas victoire.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

Don´t forget your handbag in front of the Mona Lisa.....


----------



## udalrike

This isn´t me, BTW.....


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> This isn´t me, BTW.....




The lady in the picture looks like Prince Charles' Camilla....[emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> The lady in the picture looks like Prince Charles' Camilla....[emoji3]



REALLY???


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> That's the difference between us, Remainsilly. Your "impulse purchases" are my _necessities!_.



Are there "impulse necessities?" Because that definitely describes sugar products.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You know that you are too close, when you see this:



Perfect! Thanks for this.


----------



## Grantsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> OMG! *Too funny*, Ludmilla!




+1.  I love Rowen Atkins.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> You know that you are too close, when you see this:



OMG! I will never be able to unsee that


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> There must be something in the air again, Fim![emoji6][emoji6]
> At the moment , though I am thinking of a new bag which I still haven't bought in spite of special offers from the brand... [emoji3], I am content with the bags I have..
> But.... je ne crie pas victoire.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Stay strong, Mariapia


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Stay strong, Mariapia




Last week, I saw a programme on cosmetics and beauty products.....
They said  that nail polish doesn't cost more than 10 centimes....(whatever the brand![emoji83][emoji83])
Mascara, eyeshadow ....same ridiculous price...
Product only, before being put in bottles or plastic boxes or tubes....
If it's the same with bags and it probably is....I find it easier to resist temptation![emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Last week, I saw a programme on cosmetics and beauty products.....
> They said  that nail polish doesn't cost more than 10 centimes....(whatever the brand![emoji83][emoji83])
> Mascara, eyeshadow ....same ridiculous price...
> Product only, before being put in bottles or plastic boxes or tubes....
> If it's the same with bags and it probably is....I find it easier to resist temptation![emoji3]



Excellent point, Mariapia. While I'm willing to pay for quality and craftsmanship, I refuse to pay exorbitant prices for "cachet."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer. 

Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:

*Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*

:happy dance:


----------



## Grantsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*
> 
> 
> 
> :happy dance:




This reminds me of the "courting rule". Always bring home/go home with the date you started with; to do otherwise is in bad taste and could result in hurt feelings. 

Seems like a good rule with multiple applications.


----------



## Grantsmom

Grantsmom said:


> This reminds me of the "courting rule". Always bring home/go home with the date you started with; to do otherwise is in bad taste and could result in hurt feelings.
> 
> Seems like a good rule with multiple applications.




Particularly apropos as it is prom season in this part of the US. May all the promsters make it home safe, tired and happy.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*
> 
> 
> 
> :happy dance:




I love that DB. Color is awesome on you. 
You and your faithful sidekick have a great day!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Last week, I saw a programme on cosmetics and beauty products.....
> They said  that nail polish doesn't cost more than 10 centimes....(whatever the brand![emoji83][emoji83])
> Mascara, eyeshadow ....same ridiculous price...
> Product only, before being put in bottles or plastic boxes or tubes....
> If it's the same with bags and it probably is....I find it easier to resist temptation![emoji3]



wow! what an eye opener. Thanks for sharing that. 

Also, I saw you comment on another thread that almost all vintage bags you see are superior in quality to current bags. I think you're probably right. I see a lot of listings for used bags that are relatively new & they don't look as good as old Coach bags from the 1980s. And those 1990s Chanels still look fantastic. I wonder how the 2015 models will look in 20 years. (I'll never know...I am not in that market). 

It's sad, really. Too much focus on profit now that these companies are held by multinational corporations.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer.
> 
> Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:
> 
> *Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*
> 
> :happy dance:



Aww. I'm honored! And I am very impressed by your resolve not to even look!. Your current dooney is delightful. That color is great. And your model is adorable.


----------



## misskris03

Grantsmom said:


> Particularly apropos as it is prom season in this part of the US. May all the promsters make it home safe, tired and happy.



Hear hear!


----------



## Ludmilla

Grantsmom said:


> This reminds me of the "courting rule". Always bring home/go home with the date you started with; to do otherwise is in bad taste and could result in hurt feelings.
> 
> Seems like a good rule with multiple applications.




[emoji106] that's a great thing to keep in mind!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*
> 
> 
> 
> :happy dance:




Kudos on resisting so bravely, Fim! With this beautiful Dooney at your side there is no reason to risk side glances. [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

I haven´t been as brave as Fim and Marapia....
Bought a bag yesterday. MUCH cheaper than the "real thing" but I love it and maybe the costs of production were similar, Mariapia!!
Will gift one of my old bags to a friend...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Last week, I saw a programme on cosmetics and beauty products.....
> They said  that nail polish doesn't cost more than 10 centimes....(whatever the brand![emoji83][emoji83])
> Mascara, eyeshadow ....same ridiculous price...
> Product only, before being put in bottles or plastic boxes or tubes....
> If it's the same with bags and it probably is....I find it easier to resist temptation![emoji3]







misskris03 said:


> wow! what an eye opener. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I saw you comment on another thread that almost all vintage bags you see are superior in quality to current bags. I think you're probably right. I see a lot of listings for used bags that are relatively new & they don't look as good as old Coach bags from the 1980s. And those 1990s Chanels still look fantastic. I wonder how the 2015 models will look in 20 years. (I'll never know...I am not in that market).
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad, really. Too much focus on profit now that these companies are held by multinational corporations.




I'm wondering if this will change again one day. If profit won't be this important. If the "bling" of brand name will be less important. If costumers will stop spending loads of money on bad quality...

Perhaps it's not only because of worse quality but also due to people handling their things with less care than in past times that make those used bags look bad.


----------



## udalrike

http://www.fashionbyunlikelyyou.com/2015/05/poor-quality-designer-bags-to-avoid.html


----------



## udalrike

http://www.chocolatecookiesandcandies.com/2013/03/it-bags-are-they-worth-money.html


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I'm wondering if this will change again one day. If profit won't be this important. If the "bling" of brand name will be less important. If costumers will stop spending loads of money on bad quality...
> 
> Perhaps it's not only because of worse quality but also due to people handling their things with less care than in past times that make those used bags look bad.



You might be right about people treating their things poorly and expecting to replace everything regularly

. I am the only person I know of with an old tube television. But I refuse to buy a new plasma tv if my current one works. I'm sure most people who own the new TElevisions threw out perfectly good ones to make room for them. I don't understand that. But then again, I don't much care for TV. Unless there's tennis on.


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer.
> 
> Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:
> 
> *Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*
> 
> :happy dance:



Great picture!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> You might be right about people treating their things poorly and expecting to replace everything regularly
> 
> 
> 
> . I am the only person I know of with an old tube television. But I refuse to buy a new plasma tv if my current one works. I'm sure most people who own the new TElevisions threw out perfectly good ones to make room for them. I don't understand that. But then again, I don't much care for TV. Unless there's tennis on.




I still have a tube television! It's more than 20 years old! Honestly! [emoji4] I won't buy a new one until this is officially dead. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> wow! what an eye opener. Thanks for sharing that.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, I saw you comment on another thread that almost all vintage bags you see are superior in quality to current bags. I think you're probably right. I see a lot of listings for used bags that are relatively new & they don't look as good as old Coach bags from the 1980s. And those 1990s Chanels still look fantastic. I wonder how the 2015 models will look in 20 years. (I'll never know...I am not in that market).
> 
> 
> 
> It's sad, really. Too much focus on profit now that these companies are held by multinational corporations.




I bought a Bobbi Brown eyeshadow a few months ago.
It cost me 20.
I have just looked at it. It weighs less than 3 grammes, 2, 5 grammes exactly.
I took out the calculator. One gramme costs...  8 [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
Which means a kilo of the magic powder would cost me.....  8000....!!![emoji107][emoji35][emoji49]
Crazy isn't it?
And don't imagine the box is gold plated .... It's pure plastic!
Going to take a pic...


----------



## Mariapia

Here it is !


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> You might be right about people treating their things poorly and expecting to replace everything regularly
> 
> 
> 
> . I am the only person I know of with an old tube television. But I refuse to buy a new plasma tv if my current one works. I'm sure most people who own the new TElevisions threw out perfectly good ones to make room for them. I don't understand that. But then again, I don't much care for TV. Unless there's tennis on.




You are not the only one. I have a tube TV in the living room. 
I not 3 months ago got rid of a console tube TV. I donate the old ones to school shop class.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I still have a tube television! It's more than 20 years old! Honestly! [emoji4] I won't buy a new one until this is officially dead. [emoji4]







Mariapia said:


> I bought a Bobbi Brown eyeshadow a few months ago.
> It cost me 20.
> I have just looked at it. It weighs less than 3 grammes, 2, 5 grammes exactly.
> I took out the calculator. One gramme costs...  8 [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> Which means a kilo of the magic powder would cost me.....  8000....!!![emoji107][emoji35][emoji49]
> Crazy isn't it?
> And don't imagine the box is gold plated .... It's pure plastic!
> Going to take a pic...







Murphy47 said:


> You are not the only one. I have a tube TV in the living room.
> I not 3 months ago got rid of a console tube TV. I donate the old ones to school shop class.




I should have known that my sensible friends on pinch purse island would know better than to consign perfectly good electronic items to the landfill. 

Murphy47, it's great that your old TVs are getting a second life as educational tools for students! What an awesome idea.

Mariapia--I actually like Bobbi brown's makeup too. It never would have occurred to me to do the math. Wow.


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> I haven´t been as brave as Fim and Marapia....
> Bought a bag yesterday. MUCH cheaper than the "real thing" but I love it and maybe the costs of production were similar, Mariapia!!
> Will gift one of my old bags to a friend...
> 
> View attachment 3013557




Very nice! I like the design of that bag too, but I'd never buy a PVC bag for as much as she charges.  Glad you were able to get a nice bag for far less.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm wondering if this will change again one day. If profit won't be this important. If the "bling" of brand name will be less important. If costumers will stop spending loads of money on bad quality...
> 
> Perhaps it's not only because of worse quality but also due to people handling their things with less care than in past times that make those used bags look bad.




I am not sure, Ludmilla. In the past there were not as many designs as today, ladies bought fewer bags and carried the same one everyday....[emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> I haven´t been as brave as Fim and Marapia....
> Bought a bag yesterday. MUCH cheaper than the "real thing" but I love it and maybe the costs of production were similar, Mariapia!!
> Will gift one of my old bags to a friend...
> 
> View attachment 3013557




Lovely bag, udalrike! The cost of production mustn't be very different.. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer.
> 
> 
> 
> Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> *Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*
> 
> 
> 
> :happy dance:




Good job, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
I don't even open the mails I receive any more.
Of course, I enjoy looking at all the reveals on all the sub forums here but.. I am in a sort of a rebel state of mind at the moment....
Hope it will last a few more ..weeks...[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
> I don't even open the mails I receive any more.
> Of course, I enjoy looking at all the reveals on all the sub forums here but.. I am in a sort of a rebel state of mind at the moment....
> Hope it will last a few more ..weeks...[emoji15][emoji15]



I admire you, Mariapia!!  

Twenty years ago I bought my makeup from Estee Lauder. Nowadays I use Maybelline Jade and: NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL!!!


----------



## udalrike

Better picture:


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Misskriss and Mariapia!!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> I admire you, Mariapia!!
> 
> Twenty years ago I bought my makeup from Estee Lauder. Nowadays I use Maybelline Jade and: NO DIFFERENCE AT ALL!!!




Absolutely, udalrike! 
I use Maybelline as well and it's wonderful quality.
I wonder how much Christian Louboutin's nail polish is!
It's supposed to match his shoes red soles and sells like hot cakes!
Pure craziness !


----------



## udalrike

The back of the bag (did not pay 50$) :


----------



## Mariapia

I have just had a look.... Louboutin's nail polish costs 45!
The bottle is supposed to be a work of art![emoji732]&#65039;[emoji732]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> The back of the bag (did not pay 50$) :
> View attachment 3013752




Beautiful colour too, udalrike!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I have just had a look.... Louboutin's nail polish costs 45!
> The bottle is supposed to be a work of art![emoji732]&#65039;[emoji732]&#65039;



I would NEVER buy it!!! For this amount I could eat out with my husband....


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful colour too, udalrike!



Thank you!!


----------



## udalrike

BTW, I am curious. ONLY if you want to share: Which perfume do you use?
I use Roma, Eau de Lancome and Poison.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not sure, Ludmilla. In the past there were not as many designs as today, ladies bought fewer bags and carried the same one everyday....[emoji3]




But perhaps they treated them better although using them everyday... Nevertheless I agree with you that bags (even my non designer brands) are worse quality than a few years ago. [emoji19]


----------



## chessmont

My favorite is L'Wren Scott (so sad she died)
and then 2 by Le Labo which are actually men's.  I don't like florals or citrus  thus gravitate towards men's sometimes


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> BTW, I am curious. ONLY if you want to share: Which perfume do you use?
> I use Roma, Eau de Lancome and Poison.




Perfume .... Doesn't cost as much as what we are paying for...[emoji49]
But a girl has got to dream....[emoji41]
I use L'Heure Bleue from Guerlain. Created in 1912....
Poison is great too! [emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

chessmont said:


> My favorite is L'Wren Scott (so sad she died)
> and then 2 by Le Labo which are actually men's.  I don't like florals or citrus  thus gravitate towards men's sometimes



Had to look the L´Wren Scott perfume up. It sounds great (tuberose and patchouli)!!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Perfume .... Doesn't cost as much as what we are paying for...[emoji49]
> But a girl has got to dream....[emoji41]
> I use L'Heure Bleue from Guerlain. Created in 1912....
> Poison is great too! [emoji7]



Have to smell L´Heure Bleue. Shalimar is from Guerlain too, isn´t it?


----------



## udalrike

Neroli and Vanilla in L`Heure Bleue. Must smell great!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Have to smell L´Heure Bleue. Shalimar is from Guerlain too, isn´t it?




Yes! Shalimar is more oriental. L'Heure Bleue is the only perfume I recognize on someone! Smell it, udalrike! It's pure heav en![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Had to look the L´Wren Scott perfume up. It sounds great (tuberose and patchouli)!!




Tubéreuse and patchouli! Wow![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Yes! Shalimar is more oriental. L'Heure Bleue is the only perfume I recognize on someone! Smell it, udalrike! It's pure heav en![emoji7][emoji7]



Now I have to, Mariapia!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

I once had Boudoir from Vivienne Westwood. It was wonderful too.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> I once had Boudoir from Vivienne Westwood. It was wonderful too.




I wore it too! Wonderful![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I wore it too! Wonderful![emoji7][emoji7]



Isn´t it? Thinking about wearing it again when my bottle of Roma will have gone....


----------



## Murphy47

Well ladies, it took twice as long as expected but my bathroom is finished. Haven't decorated it yet. Can't tell you how happy I am not to have to use the kids shower!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Murphy, looks great!! If you open the small cupboard, will there be a bag inside????


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, it took twice as long as expected but my bathroom is finished. Haven't decorated it yet. Can't tell you how happy I am not to have to use the kids shower!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014727



Looks fabulous!

Yes, mine took longer than expected, too. Because I agreed that man in my life could choose paint color.
Picture Velveeta orange.
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCKhxOPa34F3pF5mUjCX1D0d_AGp70GK5zOF5W8LfwoZ9mUzFBVg
Now, picture me repainting whilst mumbling obscenities.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mine took longer than expected, too. Because I agreed that man in my life could choose paint color.
> 
> Picture Velveeta orange.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCKhxOPa34F3pF5mUjCX1D0d_AGp70GK5zOF5W8LfwoZ9mUzFBVg
> 
> Now, picture me repainting whilst mumbling obscenities.




You should have chosen a REAL CHEESE PRODUCT. Lol. [emoji13]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mine took longer than expected, too. Because I agreed that man in my life could choose paint color.
> 
> Picture Velveeta orange.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCKhxOPa34F3pF5mUjCX1D0d_AGp70GK5zOF5W8LfwoZ9mUzFBVg
> 
> Now, picture me repainting whilst mumbling obscenities.




Hmmmm.... He's doing better in choosing handbags.... [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, it took twice as long as expected but my bathroom is finished. Haven't decorated it yet. Can't tell you how happy I am not to have to use the kids shower!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014727




Congrats Murphy! This looks great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, it took twice as long as expected but my bathroom is finished. Haven't decorated it yet. Can't tell you how happy I am not to have to use the kids shower!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014727



Looks great, Murphy!  



remainsilly said:


> Looks fabulous!
> 
> Yes, mine took longer than expected, too. Because I agreed that man in my life could choose paint color.
> Picture Velveeta orange.
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCKhxOPa34F3pF5mUjCX1D0d_AGp70GK5zOF5W8LfwoZ9mUzFBVg
> Now, picture me repainting whilst mumbling obscenities.



It could be worse, Remainsilly. My DH's favorite color is "plaid"!  :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, it took twice as long as expected but my bathroom is finished. Haven't decorated it yet. Can't tell you how happy I am not to have to use the kids shower!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014727




Wow! Beautiful! Huge Congrats, Murphy![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Looks great, Murphy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could be worse, Remainsilly. My DH's favorite color is "plaid"!  :lolots:




Fim....Can you post a pic of your bathroom ceiling?[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Looks fabulous!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, mine took longer than expected, too. Because I agreed that man in my life could choose paint color.
> 
> Picture Velveeta orange.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCKhxOPa34F3pF5mUjCX1D0d_AGp70GK5zOF5W8LfwoZ9mUzFBVg
> 
> Now, picture me repainting whilst mumbling obscenities.




I love plaid!
At least it wasn't camo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim....Can you post a pic of your bathroom ceiling?[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



I would, if it was painted, Mariapia!   

It's still (as my DH explains) a work in progress!


----------



## Grantsmom

ludmilla said:


> congrats murphy! This looks great!




+1


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks to one and all!! I am so happy I just can't tell ya. 
Remainsilly, your post put in me mind of all the painting mistakes that have been made over the years. All of them with names of food. 
Chard, a dark green that made it feel like you had been rolled up in sod. 
Milkshake, looked like baby poo. 
Watermelon, HOT PINK. Enough said. 
Carmel, the aforementioned Velveeta Orange. 
Parsley, similar to Chard. Made you feel like a salad ingredient. 
Lemon parfait, dried to a color last seen in a WHAM video. 
It's enough to make you stick with plain WHITE. Just like your parents.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm.... He's doing better in choosing handbags.... [emoji15]



Ha!! That's a very good thing.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Congrats Murphy! This looks great!



+2 Very nice!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks to one and all!! I am so happy I just can't tell ya.
> Remainsilly, your post put in me mind of all the painting mistakes that have been made over the years. All of them with names of food.
> Chard, a dark green that made it feel like you had been rolled up in sod.
> Milkshake, looked like baby poo.
> Watermelon, HOT PINK. Enough said.
> Carmel, the aforementioned Velveeta Orange.
> Parsley, similar to Chard. Made you feel like a salad ingredient.
> Lemon parfait, dried to a color last seen in a WHAM video.
> It's enough to make you stick with plain WHITE. Just like your parents.



Hehehe--but HANDBAGS in those colors are gorgeous, aren't they?
Well, maybe not the baby poo one. 
But, I'd buy hot pink!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm.... He's doing better in choosing handbags.... [emoji15]



So true. 
Maybe no one has made a velveeta colored bag, yet?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks to one and all!! I am so happy I just can't tell ya.
> Remainsilly, your post put in me mind of all the painting mistakes that have been made over the years. All of them with names of food.
> Chard, a dark green that made it feel like you had been rolled up in sod.
> Milkshake, looked like baby poo.
> Watermelon, HOT PINK. Enough said.
> Carmel, the aforementioned Velveeta Orange.
> Parsley, similar to Chard. Made you feel like a salad ingredient.
> Lemon parfait, dried to a color last seen in a WHAM video.
> It's enough to make you stick with plain WHITE. Just like your parents.





remainsilly said:


> So true.
> Maybe no one has made a velveeta colored bag, yet?



Hehehe. I'm just imagining bags and walls in all those yummy colours....


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoy, there&#8216;s a new bag at the Happy Mackarel!


  Dear fellow islanders, you already know about the new bag in my wardrobe as I slipped now and then some words about &#8222;birthday&#8220; and &#8222;gift&#8220; and &#8222;bag&#8220;. May I present now in all her beauty and followed by a (wayyy too loooong) review my bespoke Selene Midi Zip by Massaccesi:









  Miss Plum (as a dear friend and fellow islander called her right from the beginning - thank you so much again for excitement and support) has some changes regarding the standard model. I wanted a zipper on top instead of the magnetic closure and I absolutely needed a messenger strap. I contacted Massaccesi via their homepage and discussed the whole bag with the owner of the company. The conversation was always very friendly and very fast. Sometimes answers came within the span of 1-2 hours. The order was done via mail and within 10 days she was waiting at my doorstep. I must confess that I was very sceptical about the order. I hate buying things online that I haven&#8216;t seen irl and so I stressed about size, colour and almost about everything. As soon as I started unpacking my doubts vanished. I&#8216;ve been using Miss Plum for 2 weeks now as daily workhorse.

*Leather*: Miss Plum is made with peppled calf leather. It is smooth, slouchy and beautiful to touch. Either way carried the bag melts into your body. The bag doesn&#8216;t hold its shape and sags into a puddle when empty. Filled with my daily essentials it looks like this:








  The colour of the leather depends a lot on different sorts of light and gives the bag a lively touch. It looks redish in the evening indoors. It&#8216;s almost purple outside in the shadow and plum in the sunshine.








*Straps*: They are wide (2,5cm), smooth and don&#8216;t cut into the shoulders. The length of the top handles is perfect to carry the bag easily on the shoulder (haven&#8216;t tried with winter coat &#8211; might be tricky). Same can be said for hand held or carried in the crook of the arm. The shoulder strap works for crossbody although I&#8216;m tall (1,78m). 
*Hardware*: I&#8216;ve chosen the classical light gold hardware. All zippers (even those on the front) run smoothly. The bag also has small feet, more decorative than really useful imo. The rest of the hardware looks very solid and gives Miss Plum a nice bling and edgy touch. The buckles on the top handles can damage knitted cardigans and jumpers if you are clumsy like me. 















*Inner life*: There is one big enough zipper compartment, two phone compartments and a side compartment on the other side. The two front zippers hide side pockets. I put handchercieves into one of them and don&#8216;t use the other (at the moment).
  You can also chose the colour of the linen. I thought about geranium but the handbag designer and my dear friend opted for a shade of grey. I slept one night over this descicion and followed gladly the majority. I&#8216;m happy with this, the silver grey looks very elegant and I have geranium on all zippers.








*Size and weight*: Miss Plum is sizewise similar to Madame B (LC Balzane) and fits DIN-A 4 folders and all my daily essentials leaving a lot of room for cardigans, scarves or other stuff. All in all she weights 1130g. So definitely no feather. The additional shoulder strap weights 150g, so bag alone is 980g. (I&#8216;ve come lately to the conclusion that &#8222;lightweight&#8220; and &#8222;leather bag&#8220; are two things that work only at very rare occasions together.) Thanks to the smooth leather and the wide straps she feels less heavy than my other bags in this size.

  All in all I can say that there is much thought put into making a beautiful bag that isn&#8216;t a pain in the a$$ to use. You get a lot of well-made, beautiful and user-friendly bag for your money.
  Ugly Jack is delighted...


----------



## udalrike

A custom made bag! WOW!!! SOOOO beautiful!! Love the colour and the leather!
Congrats!!!


----------



## udalrike

Saw the snake print from Stella Mc Cartney:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/STELLA-MCCAR...521610060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a4
and must say that I love the snake print on my bag much more....


----------



## udalrike

Again:


----------



## udalrike

Fim, something for your husband:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy, theres a new bag at the Happy Mackarel!
> 
> 
> Dear fellow islanders, you already know about the new bag in my wardrobe as I slipped now and then some words about birthday and gift and bag. May I present now in all her beauty and followed by a (wayyy too loooong) review my bespoke Selene Midi Zip by Massaccesi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Plum (as a dear friend and fellow islander called her right from the beginning - thank you so much again for excitement and support) has some changes regarding the standard model. I wanted a zipper on top instead of the magnetic closure and I absolutely needed a messenger strap. I contacted Massaccesi via their homepage and discussed the whole bag with the owner of the company. The conversation was always very friendly and very fast. Sometimes answers came within the span of 1-2 hours. The order was done via mail and within 10 days she was waiting at my doorstep. I must confess that I was very sceptical about the order. I hate buying things online that I havent seen irl and so I stressed about size, colour and almost about everything. As soon as I started unpacking my doubts vanished. Ive been using Miss Plum for 2 weeks now as daily workhorse.
> 
> *Leather*: Miss Plum is made with peppled calf leather. It is smooth, slouchy and beautiful to touch. Either way carried the bag melts into your body. The bag doesnt hold its shape and sags into a puddle when empty. Filled with my daily essentials it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour of the leather depends a lot on different sorts of light and gives the bag a lively touch. It looks redish in the evening indoors. Its almost purple outside in the shadow and plum in the sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Straps*: They are wide (2,5cm), smooth and dont cut into the shoulders. The length of the top handles is perfect to carry the bag easily on the shoulder (havent tried with winter coat  might be tricky). Same can be said for hand held or carried in the crook of the arm. The shoulder strap works for crossbody although Im tall (1,78m).
> *Hardware*: Ive chosen the classical light gold hardware. All zippers (even those on the front) run smoothly. The bag also has small feet, more decorative than really useful imo. The rest of the hardware looks very solid and gives Miss Plum a nice bling and edgy touch. The buckles on the top handles can damage knitted cardigans and jumpers if you are clumsy like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inner life*: There is one big enough zipper compartment, two phone compartments and a side compartment on the other side. The two front zippers hide side pockets. I put handchercieves into one of them and dont use the other (at the moment).
> You can also chose the colour of the linen. I thought about geranium but the handbag designer and my dear friend opted for a shade of grey. I slept one night over this descicion and followed gladly the majority. Im happy with this, the silver grey looks very elegant and I have geranium on all zippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size and weight*: Miss Plum is sizewise similar to Madame B (LC Balzane) and fits DIN-A 4 folders and all my daily essentials leaving a lot of room for cardigans, scarves or other stuff. All in all she weights 1130g. So definitely no feather. The additional shoulder strap weights 150g, so bag alone is 980g. (Ive come lately to the conclusion that lightweight and leather bag are two things that work only at very rare occasions together.) Thanks to the smooth leather and the wide straps she feels less heavy than my other bags in this size.
> 
> All in all I can say that there is much thought put into making a beautiful bag that isnt a pain in the a$$ to use. You get a lot of well-made, beautiful and user-friendly bag for your money.
> Ugly Jack is delighted...




Miss Plum is absolutely gorgeous,Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
Your review is very detailed, very professional!
And of course, your bag is unique!
Huge,huge congrats on your new beauty.
Miss Pickle must be sulking somewhere.[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Saw the snake print from Stella Mc Cartney:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/STELLA-MCCAR...521610060?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_77&hash=item2a4
> and must say that I love the snake print on my bag much more....




Your print is a lot softer,udalrike![emoji106]
Stella's is frightening... [emoji82][emoji82]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy, theres a new bag at the Happy Mackarel!
> 
> 
> Dear fellow islanders, you already know about the new bag in my wardrobe as I slipped now and then some words about birthday and gift and bag. May I present now in all her beauty and followed by a (wayyy too loooong) review my bespoke Selene Midi Zip by Massaccesi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All in all I can say that there is much thought put into making a beautiful bag that isnt a pain in the a$$ to use. You get a lot of well-made, beautiful and user-friendly bag for your money.
> Ugly Jack is delighted...



Ludmilla, *Miss Plum *is beyond gorgeous! 

How fantastic it must be to have a bag customized to your specifications. Great bag, wonderful reveal and comprehensive review.

Sooo happy for you!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy, theres a new bag at the Happy Mackarel!...
> Ms Plum (as a dear friend and fellow islander called her right from the beginning - thank you so much again for excitement and support) has some changes regarding the standard model. I wanted a zipper on top instead of the magnetic closure and I absolutely needed a messenger strap.
> 
> The colour of the leather depends a lot on different sorts of light and gives the bag a lively touch. It looks redish in the evening indoors. Its almost purple outside in the shadow and plum in the sunshine.
> 
> *Hardware*: The buckles on the top handles can damage knitted cardigans and jumpers if you are clumsy like me.
> 
> (Ive come lately to the conclusion that lightweight and leather bag are two things that work only at very rare occasions together.) Thanks to the smooth leather and the wide straps she feels less heavy than my other bags in this size.
> 
> All in all I can say that there is much thought put into making a beautiful bag that isnt a pain in the a$$ to use. You get a lot of well-made, beautiful and user-friendly bag for your money.
> Ugly Jack is delighted...



SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! 
Very excited to see this wonderful review, thank you!

Your custom options changed this bag into such an amazing workhorse. Top zipper over magnet --brilliant touch.

Oh, the color. Drool-worthy. When bag colors move with light--mesmerizing art. Love it! No other plum like this, in any product line I've seen.

Do the strap buckles really snag knits? This is very helpful to share, appreciated. Do you tolerate, or have you found solution?

Comment about leather bags & term, "lightweight" is spot-on! Very subjective term. Your point is interesting & may hold our answer--strap design alters how bag's weight feels on body.  This will occupy my thoughts, now. 

Ugly Jack is hammering my bag envy with his tiny fists. 
Miss Plum is remarkable. Your very own masterpiece. Enjoy her with health & joy, my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

udalrike said:


> A custom made bag! WOW!!! SOOOO beautiful!! Love the colour and the leather!
> Congrats!!!




Thank you! [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> Miss Plum is absolutely gorgeous,Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
> Your review is very detailed, very professional!
> And of course, your bag is unique!
> Huge,huge congrats on your new beauty.
> Miss Pickle must be sulking somewhere.[emoji8][emoji8]




Thank you, Mariapia! I know some of you like the Massaccesi bags, so I wanted to be careful and informative as you can see them only online. [emoji8]
Yes, Miss Pickle turned a bit more green, thanks to envy. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, *Miss Plum *is beyond gorgeous!
> 
> How fantastic it must be to have a bag customized to your specifications. Great bag, wonderful reveal and comprehensive review.
> 
> Sooo happy for you!




Thank you, Fim! [emoji4] Yes, I'm feeling very special - it's really cool to own a bag that has been made only for me. I'm glad you liked the review! [emoji4]



remainsilly said:


> SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!
> 
> Very excited to see this wonderful review, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Your custom options changed this bag into such an amazing workhorse. Top zipper over magnet --brilliant touch.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, the color. Drool-worthy. When bag colors move with light--mesmerizing art. Love it! No other plum like this, in any product line I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Do the strap buckles really snag knits? This is very helpful to share, appreciated. Do you tolerate, or have you found solution?
> 
> 
> 
> Comment about leather bags & term, "lightweight" is spot-on! Very subjective term. Your point is interesting & may hold our answer--strap design alters how bag's weight feels on body.  This will occupy my thoughts, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugly Jack is hammering my bag envy with his tiny fists.
> 
> Miss Plum is remarkable. Your very own masterpiece. Enjoy her with health & joy, my friend.




[emoji23] i really don't know how I achieved this great knit snapping result. The buckles don't have sharp edges and they fit very neatly together. It must have happened while I put the bag down. It happened once and I will eye naughty Miss Plum very closely.

The weight of Miss Plum feels heavier carried crossbody and less heavy carried on the shoulder - as intentioned by original designs. Wonders of handbag universe. [emoji4]

I'm glad that you and Ugly Jack liked the review.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy, theres a new bag at the Happy Mackarel!
> 
> 
> Dear fellow islanders, you already know about the new bag in my wardrobe as I slipped now and then some words about birthday and gift and bag. May I present now in all her beauty and followed by a (wayyy too loooong) review my bespoke Selene Midi Zip by Massaccesi:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Plum (as a dear friend and fellow islander called her right from the beginning - thank you so much again for excitement and support) has some changes regarding the standard model. I wanted a zipper on top instead of the magnetic closure and I absolutely needed a messenger strap. I contacted Massaccesi via their homepage and discussed the whole bag with the owner of the company. The conversation was always very friendly and very fast. Sometimes answers came within the span of 1-2 hours. The order was done via mail and within 10 days she was waiting at my doorstep. I must confess that I was very sceptical about the order. I hate buying things online that I havent seen irl and so I stressed about size, colour and almost about everything. As soon as I started unpacking my doubts vanished. Ive been using Miss Plum for 2 weeks now as daily workhorse.
> 
> *Leather*: Miss Plum is made with peppled calf leather. It is smooth, slouchy and beautiful to touch. Either way carried the bag melts into your body. The bag doesnt hold its shape and sags into a puddle when empty. Filled with my daily essentials it looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The colour of the leather depends a lot on different sorts of light and gives the bag a lively touch. It looks redish in the evening indoors. Its almost purple outside in the shadow and plum in the sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Straps*: They are wide (2,5cm), smooth and dont cut into the shoulders. The length of the top handles is perfect to carry the bag easily on the shoulder (havent tried with winter coat  might be tricky). Same can be said for hand held or carried in the crook of the arm. The shoulder strap works for crossbody although Im tall (1,78m).
> *Hardware*: Ive chosen the classical light gold hardware. All zippers (even those on the front) run smoothly. The bag also has small feet, more decorative than really useful imo. The rest of the hardware looks very solid and gives Miss Plum a nice bling and edgy touch. The buckles on the top handles can damage knitted cardigans and jumpers if you are clumsy like me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Inner life*: There is one big enough zipper compartment, two phone compartments and a side compartment on the other side. The two front zippers hide side pockets. I put handchercieves into one of them and dont use the other (at the moment).
> You can also chose the colour of the linen. I thought about geranium but the handbag designer and my dear friend opted for a shade of grey. I slept one night over this descicion and followed gladly the majority. Im happy with this, the silver grey looks very elegant and I have geranium on all zippers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Size and weight*: Miss Plum is sizewise similar to Madame B (LC Balzane) and fits DIN-A 4 folders and all my daily essentials leaving a lot of room for cardigans, scarves or other stuff. All in all she weights 1130g. So definitely no feather. The additional shoulder strap weights 150g, so bag alone is 980g. (Ive come lately to the conclusion that lightweight and leather bag are two things that work only at very rare occasions together.) Thanks to the smooth leather and the wide straps she feels less heavy than my other bags in this size.
> 
> All in all I can say that there is much thought put into making a beautiful bag that isnt a pain in the a$$ to use. You get a lot of well-made, beautiful and user-friendly bag for your money.
> Ugly Jack is delighted...




Gorgeous color. That is a really beautiful bag! Wow ludmilla, she's a looker


----------



## Grantsmom

Ludmilla,

Your new bag is amazing!!  I have never seen such a great purple color before. You can tell from the pictures that the color is very "saturated" and deep. I agree, zipper top is the way to go. And the hardware style is gorgeous. Bravo!!!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Better picture:
> 
> View attachment 3013742



I really like how varied your bags are. Fim's too. They all are so unique. Beautiful!

I am tryiing to branch out a bit. Different colors, different shapes. But not so much that I buy something that I really deep down don't like. It's hard to strike a balance!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Gorgeous color. That is a really beautiful bag! Wow ludmilla, she's a looker



Thank you, Misskris!  Yes, I do keep looking at her while she is sitting on my desk. 



Grantsmom said:


> Ludmilla,
> 
> Your new bag is amazing!!  I have never seen such a great purple color before. You can tell from the pictures that the color is very "saturated" and deep. I agree, zipper top is the way to go. And the hardware style is gorgeous. Bravo!!!



Thank you, Grantsmom!  Originally I wanted to go with nut brown. I like nice boring brown bags.  Then I remembered that I would really like to have a bag in a purple colour. While waiting for the bag I was anxious that I might not like it - but the colour is wonderful.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Misskris!  Yes, I do keep looking at her while she is sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Grantsmom!  Originally I wanted to go with nut brown. I like nice boring brown bags.  Then I remembered that I would really like to have a bag in a purple colour. While waiting for the bag I was anxious that I might not like it - but the colour is wonderful.




I love nut brown bags too, Ludmilla, but this purple is a real wonder!
If I had one like yours, I would keep looking at it all day too![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

:devil:   It's  *"Evil Twin" Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. That voice in your head that insinuates that your recent good behavior deserves more than just a pat on the back... 

*"Not going to happen"* I tell my *Evil Twin*. *"We have all the bags we need."* 

*"But do we have all the bags we want?"* coos my *Evil Twin.* 

"*Forget it." I say.* *"We've been down this road too many times before. Consider the bags we have a cul de sac."*    :closed:

*"We'll see about that!"* shouts my *Evil Twin.* *"En garde!"* 



(to be continued...)


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mariapia and Jwlquilter!
Are you already at home, Jwl?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> :devil:   It's  *"Evil Twin" Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. That voice in your head that insinuates that your recent good behavior deserves more than just a pat on the back...
> 
> *"Not going to happen"* I tell my *Evil Twin*. *"We have all the bags we need."*
> 
> *"But do we have all the bags we want?"* coos my *Evil Twin.*
> 
> "*Forget it." I say.* *"We've been down this road too many times before. Consider the bags we have a cul de sac."*    :closed:
> 
> *"We'll see about that!"* shouts my *Evil Twin.* *"En garde!"*
> 
> 
> 
> (to be continued...)




We all have an Evil Twin, Fim. As I thought I would be safe for a few weeks at least, I bumped into a lady I know, at the supermarket, yesterday.
She told me one of her friends was selling a lovely black quilted bag she had never used because it was too big for her....
Well, long story short, she gave me the lady's phone number.
I called her yesterday afternoon .
I asked a few questions about the bag, the lady just said " I think you should come and see it...."
Well, well....Tomorrow, 2pm, French time....I will be looking at the bag...
Let's hope it will be too big or too heavy or .... too expensive ....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We all have an Evil Twin, Fim. As I thought I would be safe for a few weeks at least, I bumped into a lady I know, at the supermarket, yesterday.
> She told me one of her friends was selling a lovely black quilted bag she had never used because it was too big for her....
> Well, long story short, she gave me the lady's phone number.
> I called her yesterday afternoon .
> I asked a few questions about the bag, the lady just said " I think you should come and see it...."
> Well, well....Tomorrow, 2pm, French time....I will be looking at the bag...
> Let's hope it will be too big or too heavy or .... too expensive ....[emoji15][emoji15]




My Evil Twin/Ugly Jack is drooling over your beautiful Bal, Mariapia. I've just seen it on another thread. Very nice! Do you use it still? [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My Evil Twin/Ugly Jack is drooling over your beautiful Bal, Mariapia. I've just seen it on another thread. Very nice! Do you use it still? [emoji4]




I had fallen in love with the bag I had seen  in the shop window without even knowing it was a Balenciaga. 
Of course, I had gone into the multi branded boutique to inquire about that beauty. 
Christmas 2005, my husband went to get it....
I carried it for months, rain or shine, all my colleagues loved it. 
I use it from from time to time.
It' very lightweight and still beautiful.
Bal doesn't use this type of goat skin leather any more.
If you want one, you have to go the pre loved route and look for 2004, 2005 or 2006 bags.....[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I had fallen in love with the bag I had seen  in the shop window without even knowing it was a Balenciaga.
> Of course, I had gone into the multi branded boutique to inquire about that beauty.
> Christmas 2005, my husband went to get it....
> I carried it for months, rain or shine, all my colleagues loved it.
> I use it from from time to time.
> It' very lightweight and still beautiful.
> Bal doesn't use this type of goat skin leather any more.
> If you want one, you have to go the pre loved route and look for 2004, 2005 or 2006 bags.....[emoji8][emoji8]




You are very lucky! The newer Bal bags don't speak to me because of colour/used leather. Yours is beautiful! Major bag envy! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are very lucky! The newer Bal bags don't speak to me because of colour/used leather. Yours is beautiful! Major bag envy! [emoji8]




Thank you Ludmilla! [emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We all have an Evil Twin, Fim. As I thought I would be safe for a few weeks at least, I bumped into a lady I know, at the supermarket, yesterday.
> She told me one of her friends was selling a lovely black quilted bag she had never used because it was too big for her....
> Well, long story short, she gave me the lady's phone number.
> I called her yesterday afternoon .
> I asked a few questions about the bag, the lady just said " I think you should come and see it...."
> Well, well....Tomorrow, 2pm, French time....I will be looking at the bag...
> Let's hope it will be too big or too heavy or .... too expensive ....[emoji15][emoji15]



How exciting, Mariapia. I will be thinking about you tomorrow as you view your potential purchase. As for me, after a long day and an epic battle, resolve held strong and my Evil Twin has been sent to her room to sulk.   

But for today I can declare victory and remain content with the bags I have. 

BTW, I would love to see your beautiful Bal.  

What thread should I search?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How exciting, Mariapia. I will be thinking about you tomorrow as you view your potential purchase. As for me, after a long day and an epic battle, resolve held strong and my Evil Twin has been sent to her room to sulk.
> 
> 
> 
> But for today I can declare victory and remain content with the bags I have.
> 
> 
> 
> BTW, I would love to see your beautiful Bal.
> 
> 
> 
> What thread should I search?




The thread is right here, Fim! [emoji3]

Do you like your bags to remain pristine?

But here is the photo of my 2005 Bal.[emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The thread is right here, Fim! [emoji3]
> 
> Do you like your bags to remain pristine?
> 
> But here is the photo of my 2005 Bal.[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017556



Absolutely gorgeous, Mariapia!  

The leather is so scrumptious.  

And that color.... I swoon!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> :devil:   It's  *"Evil Twin" Tuesday *on Pinch Purse Island. That voice in your head that insinuates that your recent good behavior deserves more than just a pat on the back...
> 
> *"Not going to happen"* I tell my *Evil Twin*. *"We have all the bags we need."*
> 
> *"But do we have all the bags we want?"* coos my *Evil Twin.*
> 
> "*Forget it." I say.* *"We've been down this road too many times before. Consider the bags we have a cul de sac."*    :closed:
> 
> *"We'll see about that!"* shouts my *Evil Twin.* *"En garde!"*
> 
> 
> 
> (to be continued...)



This. All the time.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> The thread is right here, Fim! [emoji3]
> 
> Do you like your bags to remain pristine?
> 
> But here is the photo of my 2005 Bal.[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017556



Oh! That's a lovely bag! My favorite style and in the chèvre! And that color. Balenciaga has such great colors.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Misskris!  Yes, I do keep looking at her while she is sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Grantsmom!  Originally I wanted to go with nut brown. I like nice boring brown bags.  Then I remembered that I would really like to have a bag in a purple colour. While waiting for the bag I was anxious that I might not like it - but the colour is wonderful.



I like boring bag colors too. I only have one bright bag, a red one. But I love it.  I'm sure the brown is lovely, but that purple is to die for. So rich and complex.


----------



## renza

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy, theres a new bag at the Happy Mackarel!
> 
> 
> Dear fellow islanders, you already know about the new bag in my wardrobe as I slipped now and then some words about birthday and gift and bag. May I present now in all her beauty and followed by a (wayyy too loooong) review my bespoke Selene Midi Zip by Massaccesi:


I can't even believe how beautiful this bag is! That color and the leather!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The thread is right here, Fim! [emoji3]
> 
> Do you like your bags to remain pristine?
> 
> But here is the photo of my 2005 Bal.[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017556




Was that the one called "the Lariat"? Always thought that was such a cool style. 
Do you feel like a rock star carrying it?


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> Miss Plum is absolutely gorgeous,Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
> Your review is very detailed, very professional!
> And of course, your bag is unique!
> Huge,huge congrats on your new beauty.
> Miss Pickle must be sulking somewhere.[emoji8][emoji8]



+1 in every category!

Love the bag and really appreciate the review. A bespoke handbag is a very special thing! I wish you the very most enjoyment out of Miss Purple!!


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, it took twice as long as expected but my bathroom is finished. Haven't decorated it yet. Can't tell you how happy I am not to have to use the kids shower!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3014727



It's so lovely! I can't wait to see pics of it after you add your decorator touches!


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Inspired by *Misskris*, it's *"Stay Strong" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Once again in possession of a 40% off coupon (good for this weekend) I know I have to resist the urge to even "just look" at the bags available at my favorite retailer.
> 
> Instead the coupon has made its way out to the burning barrel and dispatched accordingly.  :devil:
> 
> *Now* I can go to town, buy groceries, gas up the Jeep, and come home with the bag I'm carrying. My *Dooney Nylon Cranberry Crossbody.*
> 
> :happy dance:



I am so jealous of how you are able to so exactly match your outfit to a handbag! Do you keep in mind your clothes when you buy??


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> http://www.fashionbyunlikelyyou.com/2015/05/poor-quality-designer-bags-to-avoid.html



I had read on another thread here about disappointing high end bags. I thiink Mui Mui was mentioned several times as well as Prada, which makes that brand. Shocking how poor the quality is for bags selling for thousands of dollars/euros! I am so glad to have read that thread as it took the lust right out of me for several high end designer bags. Not even interested anymore. Anyone else feel the same way?


----------



## jlwquilter

remainsilly said:


> Looks fabulous!
> 
> Yes, mine took longer than expected, too. Because I agreed that man in my life could choose paint color.
> Picture Velveeta orange.
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTCKhxOPa34F3pF5mUjCX1D0d_AGp70GK5zOF5W8LfwoZ9mUzFBVg
> Now, picture me repainting whilst mumbling obscenities.





Murphy47 said:


> You should have chosen a REAL CHEESE PRODUCT. Lol. [emoji13]



OMG! Murphy - that made me snorkel my Pepsi! HAhahahaha!


----------



## jlwquilter

remainsilly said:


> So true.
> Maybe no one has made a velveeta colored bag, yet?



I actually saw one the other day in either Marshalls or TJMaxx. It was EXACTLY that color! And I could so see it working with an outfit. Maybe with pants the color of toasted bread?



But really, the color wasn't bad! Go figure.


----------



## jlwquilter

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Misskris!  Yes, I do keep looking at her while she is sitting on my desk.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Grantsmom!  Originally I wanted to go with nut brown. I like nice boring brown bags.  Then I remembered that I would really like to have a bag in a purple colour. While waiting for the bag I was anxious that I might not like it - but the colour is wonderful.



I am so glad you diidn't wimp out with a brown bag for such a special order! Lo0ve brown bags of course but the PLUM ( sorry for the Miss Purple - that's what I get for trying to catch up on posts alol at once!) is simply MAGNIFICIENT! Excellent choice!


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Mariapia and Jwlquilter!
> Are you already at home, Jwl?



Yes, I got home Saturday night as I shopped my way home  Been playing catch up since but I'm pretty much caught up now. Hence my flurry of posts here .

I'll share some pics in a few days. I want to stay focused on Miss Plum for now! I've always been taken with purple bags and this one is just fantastic.


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> We all have an Evil Twin, Fim. As I thought I would be safe for a few weeks at least, I bumped into a lady I know, at the supermarket, yesterday.
> She told me one of her friends was selling a lovely black quilted bag she had never used because it was too big for her....
> Well, long story short, she gave me the lady's phone number.
> I called her yesterday afternoon .
> I asked a few questions about the bag, the lady just said " I think you should come and see it...."
> Well, well....Tomorrow, 2pm, French time....I will be looking at the bag...
> Let's hope it will be too big or too heavy or .... too expensive ....[emoji15][emoji15]



So what did you do????


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> The thread is right here, Fim! [emoji3]
> 
> Do you like your bags to remain pristine?
> 
> But here is the photo of my 2005 Bal.[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3017556



I am simply in awe of all the great bags you ladies have! Every one is just stunning and so full of personality! LOVE this color! Awesome bag Mariapia!

I like my bags to remain as pristine as possible... which isn't possible with me apparently! But new bags that already look worn out don't appeal to me very much. Alot of the Marc Jacob handbags I see in Marshalls and TJMaxx have that look. The good thing is I can pass them by easily!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I like boring bag colors too. I only have one bright bag, a red one. But I love it.  I'm sure the brown is lovely, but that purple is to die for. So rich and complex.



 



renza said:


> I can't even believe how beautiful this bag is! That color and the leather!







jlwquilter said:


> +1 in every category!
> 
> Love the bag and really appreciate the review. A bespoke handbag is a very special thing! I wish you the very most enjoyment out of Miss Purple!!





jlwquilter said:


> I am so glad you diidn't wimp out with a brown bag for such a special order! Lo0ve brown bags of course but the PLUM ( sorry for the Miss Purple - that's what I get for trying to catch up on posts alol at once!) is simply MAGNIFICIENT! Excellent choice!



 Thanks for your enthusiasm! Yes, I'm quite happy, that I didn't go for brown. 
Miss Plum doesn't mind being called Miss Purple, don't worry. 

I hope, you had a great time!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Was that the one called "the Lariat"? Always thought that was such a cool style.
> Do you feel like a rock star carrying it?




No, Murphy. It isn't the Lariat. I think it's the Bal City in Rouge Théâtre. 
Of course, I feel like a rock star when carrying it....[emoji8]
Everybody loves the bag, even 80 year old ladies.. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> So what did you do????


It's only 10 am here, jlwquilter, four more hours to go before seeing I know nothing about. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> The leather is so scrumptious.
> 
> 
> 
> And that color.... I swoon!




I remember you had a wonderful Bal too, Fim.
Your DD must be so happy to carry it![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I remember you had a wonderful Bal too, Fim.
> Your DD must be so happy to carry it![emoji7][emoji7]



How funny you should mention it, Mariapia. My DD has fallen in love with my  smaller Le Pliage so we are in the process of arranging a temporary "bag switch" next week. 

She will "test drive" my Le Pliage while my former First with it's shortened tassels will temporarily return to the scene of the crime...

(cue the soundtrack from *Jaws*)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> How funny you should mention it, Mariapia. My DD has fallen in love with my  smaller Le Pliage so we are in the process of arranging a temporary "bag switch" next week.
> 
> She will "test drive" my Le Pliage while my former First with it's shortened tassels will temporarily return to the scene of the crime...
> 
> (cue the soundtrack from *Jaws*)



 I remember that story! Oh please, post a picture of your former Bal, if you find the time. That would be great! I remember the goat but I can't remember if you posted a picture.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How funny you should mention it, Mariapia. My DD has fallen in love with my  smaller Le Pliage so we are in the process of arranging a temporary "bag switch" next week.
> 
> 
> 
> She will "test drive" my Le Pliage while my former First with it's shortened tassels will temporarily return to the scene of the crime...
> 
> 
> 
> (cue the soundtrack from *Jaws*)




Wow, Fim! 
I remember your Bal is stunning! If your DD prefers to keep the Le Pliage, I am sure that you will fall in love with your First again![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> I had read on another thread here about disappointing high end bags. I thiink Mui Mui was mentioned several times as well as Prada, which makes that brand. Shocking how poor the quality is for bags selling for thousands of dollars/euros! I am so glad to have read that thread as it took the lust right out of me for several high end designer bags. Not even interested anymore. Anyone else feel the same way?




I read the article, jlwquilter, and I totally agree with it.
If you browse all the subforums here, you will see there are serions quality issues in all brands, whether high end or not....
It's absolutely incredible.
Some ladies even refuse to return their very expensive defective bags because they are afraid they might not get the same colour or leather or, worse, because they are scared of their SA!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, Murphy. It isn't the Lariat. I think it's the Bal City in Rouge Théâtre.
> Of course, I feel like a rock star when carrying it....[emoji8]
> Everybody loves the bag, even 80 year old ladies.. [emoji3]




It is totally a cool bag!!!


----------



## Murphy47

jlwquilter said:


> I actually saw one the other day in either Marshalls or TJMaxx. It was EXACTLY that color! And I could so see it working with an outfit. Maybe with pants the color of toasted bread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But really, the color wasn't bad! Go figure.




I saw that bag too. Possibly Triscuit would be the best match? Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry ladies, I forgot not all of you will be familiar with the USA "delicacy". 
It is a small square cracker with flavor and consistency of corrugated cardboard (and it now comes in flavored like sun-dried tomato: yum). 
Around football season they often show commercials of this cracker paired with Velveeta and various other foods. 
My husband enjoys them, but I refuse to eat something that can also be used as a paperweight [emoji13]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I remember that story! Oh please, post a picture of your former Bal, if you find the time. That would be great! I remember the goat but I can't remember if you posted a picture.



I don't have a pic at the moment, Ludmilla. But I'll post one as soon as it's back in my possession. :okay:

And speaking of *possession*....*love your goat pic!

:lolots:
*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim!
> I remember your Bal is stunning! If your DD prefers to keep the Le Pliage, I am sure that you will fall in love with your First again![emoji7][emoji7]



It's a definite possibility, Mariapia. A recent infusion of brown in my wardrobe as well as black in my DD's has provided the current impetus.


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia, I am curious about the bag......

It MIGHT be that I will meet a member of PF in real life next time...
Exciting!! Have you ever met someone from PF?


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla said:


> I remember that story! Oh please, post a picture of your former Bal, if you find the time. That would be great! I remember the goat but I can't remember if you posted a picture.




Yes, please post a picture, Fim!


----------



## udalrike

jlwquilter said:


> Yes, I got home Saturday night as I shopped my way home  Been playing catch up since but I'm pretty much caught up now. Hence my flurry of posts here .
> 
> I'll share some pics in a few days. I want to stay focused on Miss Plum for now! I've always been taken with purple bags and this one is just fantastic.



I love purple bags too, Jwlquilter....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a definite possibility, Mariapia. A recent infusion of brown in my wardrobe as well as black in my DD's has provided the current impetus.




I remember the gorgeous brown, Fim![emoji7] And the gorgeous leather! 
Please post a new pic when you have time![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Breaking News![emoji3][emoji3]

You remember that I had an appointment with a vintage bag at 2pm, today....
I had very little information about it when I rang the lady's door bell.
All I knew was that it was a quilted black  bag from a high end French designer and that the lady had never carried it because of its size.

At 2pm sharp, I was at the lady's place.
She took out the bag from its dustbag. In fact, she had bought it in 1992. She had kept the receipt and explained that she was selling it for 1000.
I tried it on. Not only was it too big for me too but I could not see myself carrying it either..
Too formal, not casual enough and a little dated as well.
It looked great on the lady but not on me....

What a relief! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Saved by size. How often does that happen? 
Hopefully your wallet is happy! 
So, can you share the designer because I am SOOO curious.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Breaking News![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> You remember that I had an appointment with a vintage bag at 2pm, today....
> I had very little information about it when I rang the lady's door bell.
> All I knew was that it was a quilted black  bag from a high end French designer and that the lady had never carried it because of its size.
> 
> At 2pm sharp, I was at the lady's place.
> She took out the bag from its dustbag. In fact, she had bought it in 1992. She had kept the receipt and explained that she was selling it for 1000.
> I tried it on. Not only was it too big for me too but I could not see myself carrying it either..
> Too formal, not casual enough and a little dated as well.
> It looked great on the lady but not on me....
> 
> What a relief! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]




[emoji4] I'm very happy that you are happy with this outcome!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Saved by size. How often does that happen?
> Hopefully your wallet is happy!
> So, can you share the designer because I am SOOO curious.




It wasn't only the size, Murphy. I love big bags but that one with its chain and quilted leather was definitely not my style though it was a very beautiful bag.
A 23 year old Chanel! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji4] I'm very happy that you are happy with this outcome!




I am very happy too, Ludmilla! The lady was, of course, very disappointed.
She didn't want to consign it as she was afraid the consignment store might be broken into....I was the only person she had showed her bag to.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It wasn't only the size, Murphy. I love big bags but that one with its chain and quilted leather was definitely not my style though it was a very beautiful bag.
> A 23 year old Chanel! [emoji8]




I am sure it was gorgeous. But if it's not your style it would just sit in YOUR closet instead. 
I love ladylike bags, but they don't fit my lifestyle either. I sometimes wish I had that sort of life, but then I think, no.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It wasn't only the size, Murphy. I love big bags but that one with its chain and quilted leather was definitely not my style though it was a very beautiful bag.
> A 23 year old Chanel! [emoji8]



Undoubtedly a beautiful bag, Mariapia. But I understand completely. Not only do I have to live with a bag, it has to live with *me.*

A daunting task if you ask my DH!   :lolots:



Mariapia said:


> I am very happy too, Ludmilla! The lady was, of course, very disappointed.
> She didn't want to consign it as she was afraid the consignment store might be broken into....I was the only person she had showed her bag to.



How sad that she can't enjoy her beautiful Chanel. But Circumstances change and I hope she can find someone who will love her bag at the price she's asking.  



Murphy47 said:


> I am sure it was gorgeous. But if it's not your style it would just sit in YOUR closet instead.
> I love ladylike bags, but they don't fit my lifestyle either. I sometimes wish I had that sort of life, but then I think, no.



It all comes down to what works for you being you, Murphy. While we can all admire an "aspirational" bag, I sometimes wonder if we're better off not struggling to live up to it.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Undoubtedly a beautiful bag, Mariapia. But I understand completely. Not only do I have to live with a bag, it has to live with *me.*
> 
> 
> 
> A daunting task if you ask my DH!   :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that she can't enjoy her beautiful Chanel. But Circumstances change and I hope she can find someone who will love her bag at the price she's asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all comes down to what works for you being you, Murphy. While we can all admire an "aspirational" bag, I sometimes wonder if we're better off not struggling to live up to it.




THAT is the truth. And something you don't realize until you mature.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Breaking News![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> You remember that I had an appointment with a vintage bag at 2pm, today....
> I had very little information about it when I rang the lady's door bell.
> All I knew was that it was a quilted black  bag from a high end French designer and that the lady had never carried it because of its size.
> 
> At 2pm sharp, I was at the lady's place.
> She took out the bag from its dustbag. In fact, she had bought it in 1992. She had kept the receipt and explained that she was selling it for 1000.
> I tried it on. Not only was it too big for me too but I could not see myself carrying it either..
> Too formal, not casual enough and a little dated as well.
> It looked great on the lady but not on me....
> 
> What a relief! [emoji6][emoji6][emoji6]



Glad to hear it! It's so nice to be able to walk away without a second thought.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> How funny you should mention it, Mariapia. My DD has fallen in love with my  smaller Le Pliage so we are in the process of arranging a temporary "bag switch" next week.
> 
> She will "test drive" my Le Pliage while my former First with it's shortened tassels will temporarily return to the scene of the crime...
> 
> (cue the soundtrack from *Jaws*)



Ha!! Such an innocent face!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> How funny you should mention it, Mariapia. My DD has fallen in love with my  smaller Le Pliage so we are in the process of arranging a temporary "bag switch" next week.
> 
> 
> 
> She will "test drive" my Le Pliage while my former First with it's shortened tassels will temporarily return to the scene of the crime...
> 
> 
> 
> (cue the soundtrack from *Jaws*)




BEWARE the words temporary and borrow when dealing with a young woman with fashionista tendencies. 
In my experience they live by the philosophy "What's mine is mine and what's yours is mine. Anything the air touches is mine."[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> BEWARE the words temporary and borrow when dealing with a young woman with fashionista tendencies.
> In my experience they live by the philosophy "What's mine is mine and what's yours is mine. Anything the air touches is mine."[emoji8]



Not the case here, Murphy. instead I believe my DD has picked up on the fact that I have been secretly pining for my former Bal, but would never  ask her for it. 

So (being her mother's daughter) she has come up with a plan that both salvages my pride and gives me back my Bal.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Undoubtedly a beautiful bag, Mariapia. But I understand completely. Not only do I have to live with a bag, it has to live with *me.*
> 
> 
> 
> A daunting task if you ask my DH!   :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How sad that she can't enjoy her beautiful Chanel. But Circumstances change and I hope she can find someone who will love her bag at the price she's asking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It all comes down to what works for you being you, Murphy. While we can all admire an "aspirational" bag, I sometimes wonder if we're better off not struggling to live up to it.




Very wise thoughts, Fim !
As much as you love a bag, it has to be "you"....
Something we have to keep in mind every time we start browsing or window shopping. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not the case here, Murphy. instead I believe my DD has picked up on the fact that I have been secretly pining for my former Bal, but would never  ask her for it.
> 
> 
> 
> So (being her mother's daughter) she has come up with a plan that both salvages my pride and gives me back my Bal.




Great, Fim! I am so happy your Bal is going home to you![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great, Fim! I am so happy your Bal is going home to you![emoji7][emoji7]



And I'm equally happy to have the opportunity to introduce my DD to the worry free world of a Le Pliage. She doesn't own any nylon bags beyond a very utilitarian Puma carryall, but was impressed with the style and quality of my two Le Pliages. Longchamp is not a brand well known in our "neck of the woods" and she was curious as to how I was introduced to the brand.

Naturally I told her about my two trusty Longchamp consultants in the EU. So once again, Mariapia, kudos to you and Ludmilla for introducing both my DD and myself to these wonderful bags!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Not the case here, Murphy. instead I believe my DD has picked up on the fact that I have been secretly pining for my former Bal, but would never  ask her for it.
> 
> 
> 
> So (being her mother's daughter) she has come up with a plan that both salvages my pride and gives me back my Bal.




That is truly a wonderful thing! It sounds like you have raised a kind and considerate daughter!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And I'm equally happy to have the opportunity to introduce my DD to the worry free world of a Le Pliage. She doesn't own any nylon bags beyond a very utilitarian Puma carryall, but was impressed with the style and quality of my two Le Pliages. Longchamp is not a brand well known in our "neck of the woods" and she was curious as to how I was introduced to the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I told her about my two trusty Longchamp consultants in the EU. So once again, Mariapia, kudos to you and Ludmilla for introducing both my DD and myself to these wonderful bags!




Thank you, Fim, for your kind words! Longchamp consultant! Wow![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
I wish I were! Your DD will love her Le Pliage.... Those bags are pretty addictive...[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And I'm equally happy to have the opportunity to introduce my DD to the worry free world of a Le Pliage. She doesn't own any nylon bags beyond a very utilitarian Puma carryall, but was impressed with the style and quality of my two Le Pliages. Longchamp is not a brand well known in our "neck of the woods" and she was curious as to how I was introduced to the brand.
> 
> 
> 
> Naturally I told her about my two trusty Longchamp consultants in the EU. So once again, Mariapia, kudos to you and Ludmilla for introducing both my DD and myself to these wonderful bags!




[emoji4] Thanks Fim for your kind words! I'm very happy that you like your LCs as much as Mariapia and I do. And I'm even more happy that your Bal is coming back to you!! This bag really has a story to tell. [emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

A general reflection:  Why can´t we (can´t I) be content with everything we (I) own?

It came to my mind that MOST of our ancestores had SOOOOO much less than we have today.
A comfortable mattress, handbags (!!), a warm shower, and, and,  and....
Even Charlemagne or Louis Quatorze had no car, couldn´t fly to other  countries or couldn´t eat fruits grown on other continents, etcetera,  etcetera...


----------



## udalrike

Having said this, I enjoy every bag you post here.....


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia, about Chanel bags (or the style of them):
I did not like them until I have seen them soooo many times on the PF now.....


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> A general reflection:  Why can´t we (can´t I) be content with everything we (I) own?
> 
> It came to my mind that MOST of our ancestores had SOOOOO much less than we have today.
> A comfortable mattress, handbags (!!), a warm shower, and, and,  and....
> Even Charlemagne or Louis Quatorze had no car, couldn´t fly to other  countries or couldn´t eat fruits grown on other continents, etcetera,  etcetera...




A French singer, and a very good one, Alain Souchon , made a great song about that. It's called Foule Sentimentale. 
He explains that "they" made us think that happiness consisted in having....
I suggest you listen to it on YouTube. There must be a translation somewhere too. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Mariapia, about Chanel bags (or the style of them):
> I did not like them until I have seen them soooo many times on the PF now.....




I am not into Chanel at all , but If you have a look at their subforum....you see some real beauties....I browse all the subforums and there are very beautiful bags everywhere....


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> A general reflection:  Why can´t we (can´t I) be content with everything we (I) own?
> 
> It came to my mind that MOST of our ancestores had SOOOOO much less than we have today.
> A comfortable mattress, handbags (!!), a warm shower, and, and,  and....
> Even Charlemagne or Louis Quatorze had no car, couldn´t fly to other  countries or couldn´t eat fruits grown on other continents, etcetera,  etcetera...





Mariapia said:


> A French singer, and a very good one, Alain Souchon , made a great song about that. It's called Foule Sentimentale.
> He explains that "they" made us think that happiness consisted in having....
> I suggest you listen to it on YouTube. There must be a translation somewhere too. [emoji8]



To me, it all comes down to this: *"To Thine own self be True."* If you are confident in yourself and the path you've chosen, then you are more than equal to the challenge of trusting your own judgement and ignoring the clamour of the crowd.


----------



## udalrike

[FONT=Tahoma, Verdana]"Aïe, on nous fait croire que le bonheur c´est d´avoir

De l'avoir plein nos armoires"


So right, Mariapia!!!
[/FONT]


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> To me, it all comes down to this: *"To Thine self be True."* If you are confident in yourself and the path you've chosen, then you are more than equal to the challenge of trusting your own judgement and ignoring the clamour of the crowd.



Very wise words, Fim!


The "clamour" AND the "glamour" of the crowd......


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I am not into Chanel at all , but If you have a look at their subforum....you see some real beauties....I browse all the subforums and there are very beautiful bags everywhere....




Shall I REALLY do this??? :greengrin:


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Shall I REALLY do this??? :greengrin:




I like knowing about bags, udalrike, whatever the brand. It's like watching the Fashion Weeks on Fashion TV...It doesn't mean I will buy anything from the designers.... 
And I am sure that all TPFers like looking at several  subforums here[emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I like knowing about bags, udalrike, whatever the brand. It's like watching the Fashion Weeks on Fashion TV...It doesn't mean I will buy anything from the designers....
> And I am sure that all TPFers like looking at several  subforums here[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I like knowing about bags, udalrike, whatever the brand. It's like watching the Fashion Weeks on Fashion TV...It doesn't mean I will buy anything from the designers....
> *And I am sure that all TPFers like looking at several  subforums here* [emoji8]



Guilty as charged, Mariapia! :giggles:

While I am at a point in my life when I simply cannot afford luxury designer bags, I nevertheless enjoy seeing them, secure in the knowledge that I'm content with the bags I have.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Guilty as charged, Mariapia! :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> While I am at a point in my life when I simply cannot afford luxury designer bags, I nevertheless enjoy seeing them, secure in the knowledge that I'm content with the bags I have.




I still cannot believe that those luxury bags really cost that much, Fim! 
And I am sure that lots of ladies know it too, even in the Premier handbags subforum...


----------



## udalrike

I never touched any luxury bag but I can´t imagine that my Liebeskind or Bovari bags are of (at least: so much) poorer quality.
As we say in German: " The others cook only with water too"!


----------



## udalrike

Are Hermes bags made from unicorn leather?


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Are Hermes bags made from unicorn leather?




Hermès bags are hand made from beginning to end. Hence the prices....[emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Some etsy bags are also completely handmade!
I agree that Hermes bags are special, but they are MUCH too expensive though (in my opinion).
(And of course, other brands too!!)


----------



## udalrike

The good thing is that their value is real; you can resell them for good money.


----------



## udalrike

If I am wrong, please tell me!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Friday, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!* 

With my work week winding down, I have a moment to indulge in a brief *Q&A* about my bags. 

1. *Quality.* Does it necessarily only come with luxury designer bags?  

*Answer:* Absolutely not. While I am not disputing the quality of luxury designer handbags, my well known (as well as lesser known) contemporary designer bags are durable, practical, and (necessarily for me) affordable.  

2. *Quantity.* How many is *too* many? 

*Answer:* Too many is when I feel burdened by their sheer number. I look after my bags (perhaps obsessively) and have a weekly maintenance routine. When that became more of a chore and less a labor of love, I knew it was time to reduce my number of bags. 

3. *Quandary.* What bag could I possibly be lacking? 

*Answer:* Not a single one. My current collection runs the gamut of size, style, color, etc. I have bags for all seasons, all occasions, and every possible need.  

The trick, of course, is convincing myself.  A daunting task with my upcoming birthday on the horizon. 

My DH and DD know how much I love bags. And they would be more than willing to fund a modest addition to my collection.  

However, I must remain strong. So I've told my DD to "stick a bow" on my returning Bal and have her father buy a card!

resents


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> If I am wrong, please tell me!



No, you're not wrong, udalrike. From what I've seen, Hermes retains their value on the secondary market.


----------



## udalrike

The trick, of course, is convincing myself.  A daunting task with my upcoming birthday on the horizon.  (Posted by Fimpagebag)


You are VERY brave, Fim!!!!!:worthy:


----------



## udalrike

Which bag are you wearing today, ladies?


----------



## udalrike

I am wearing this one:


----------



## udalrike

Not dirty, just "used look"....


----------



## udalrike

Have a nice Friday, Fim, and everyone!!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> If I am wrong, please tell me!




No, you are right, udalrike. As the prices keep going up...... as the demand is pretty strong...the resale value is propotionally higher..
It doesn't mean that the original price is justified though....[emoji8]
H has a wonderful marketing strategy...[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Friday, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!*
> 
> 
> 
> With my work week winding down, I have a moment to indulge in a brief *Q&A* about my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Quality.* Does it necessarily only come with luxury designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer:* Absolutely not. While I am not disputing the quality of luxury designer handbags, my well known (as well as lesser known) contemporary designer bags are durable, practical, and (necessarily for me) affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Quantity.* How many is *too* many?
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer:* Too many is when I feel burdened by their sheer number. I look after my bags (perhaps obsessively) and have a weekly maintenance routine. When that became more of a chore and less a labor of love, I knew it was time to reduce my number of bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Quandary.* What bag could I possibly be lacking?
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer:* Not a single one. My current collection runs the gamut of size, style, color, etc. I have bags for all seasons, all occasions, and every possible need.
> 
> 
> 
> The trick, of course, is convincing myself.  A daunting task with my upcoming birthday on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH and DD know how much I love bags. And they would be more than willing to fund a modest addition to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I must remain strong. So I've told my DD to "stick a bow" on my returning Bal and have her father buy a card!
> 
> 
> 
> resents




I totally agree with everything you say, Fim!
As for your birthday gift..... I would suggest you ask for a lovely bag charm!
Your Bal or cute Minnie will be delighted to share it....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> I am wearing this one:
> 
> View attachment 3020878




I love it, udalrike!
Here is mine today...
	

		
			
		

		
	



Gérard Darel Charlotte Salvador bag .


----------



## udalrike

mariapia said:


> i totally agree with everything you say, fim!
> As for your birthday gift..... I would suggest you ask for a lovely bag charm!
> Your bal or cute minnie will be delighted to share it....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



+1


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I love it, udalrike!
> Here is mine today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3020889
> 
> Gérard Darel Charlotte Salvador bag .




WOW!!! Again I think I can feel (and smell) the leather of this gorgeous bag!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> WOW!!! Again I think I can feel (and smell) the leather of this gorgeous bag!!!!




Is there anything better than the smell of leather in the morning, even unicorn leather?
Ladies, those are some great choices!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Friday, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!*
> 
> 
> 
> With my work week winding down, I have a moment to indulge in a brief *Q&A* about my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Quality.* Does it necessarily only come with luxury designer bags?
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer:* Absolutely not. While I am not disputing the quality of luxury designer handbags, my well known (as well as lesser known) contemporary designer bags are durable, practical, and (necessarily for me) affordable.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Quantity.* How many is *too* many?
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer:* Too many is when I feel burdened by their sheer number. I look after my bags (perhaps obsessively) and have a weekly maintenance routine. When that became more of a chore and less a labor of love, I knew it was time to reduce my number of bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Quandary.* What bag could I possibly be lacking?
> 
> 
> 
> *Answer:* Not a single one. My current collection runs the gamut of size, style, color, etc. I have bags for all seasons, all occasions, and every possible need.
> 
> 
> 
> The trick, of course, is convincing myself.  A daunting task with my upcoming birthday on the horizon.
> 
> 
> 
> My DH and DD know how much I love bags. And they would be more than willing to fund a modest addition to my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I must remain strong. So I've told my DD to "stick a bow" on my returning Bal and have her father buy a card!
> 
> 
> 
> resents




Happy almost Birthday, Fim
[emoji512]
Those are excellent questions. 
I read an article about quality that stated the only difference between bags (aside from bespoke or handmade) was if the actual worker could sew. That there was no significant difference in materials between a 50 and 1500 dollar bag. the talent of the seamstress was the only important detail. 
Given the amount of crooked seams and dangling threads of have seen lately, I can believe it!
Maybe if your bag collection is currently stocked, new items for the inside? A key chain, or a makeup bag for example? A pretty scarf for the handles of your current fav is also a great pick me up. 
Best of luck and have a great day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> I am wearing this one:
> 
> View attachment 3020878



Great choice, udalrike! (though I'm not sure my Irish father would have  approved! :giggles

My bag of choice today.....my Franco Sarto Bowery.


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, udalrike! (though I'm not sure my Irish father would have  approved! :giggles
> 
> My bag of choice today.....my Franco Sarto Bowery.




A bag like the Irish sun, Fim  .... Wonderful!!!!!
Your father could have approved this bag ( with an Claddagh keychain):


----------



## Murphy47

You ladies have picked some awesome bags for today! 
It's rainy and yucky here so I am using old faithful, a Vera Bradley tote.


----------



## udalrike

Can you show her, Murphy?


----------



## udalrike

Irish leather bags:
http://translate.google.de/translate?hl=de&sl=en&u=http://debruir.com/&prev=search


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with everything you say, Fim!
> As for your birthday gift..... I would suggest you ask for a lovely bag charm!
> Your Bal or cute Minnie will be delighted to share it....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Murphy47 said:


> Happy almost Birthday, Fim
> [emoji512]
> Those are excellent questions.
> I read an article about quality that stated the only difference between bags (aside from bespoke or handmade) was if the actual worker could sew. That there was no significant difference in materials between a 50 and 1500 dollar bag. the talent of the seamstress was the only important detail.
> Given the amount of crooked seams and dangling threads of have seen lately, I can believe it!
> Maybe if your bag collection is currently stocked, new items for the inside? A key chain, or a makeup bag for example? A pretty scarf for the handles of your current fav is also a great pick me up.
> Best of luck and have a great day.



Great suggestions, ladies! But I'm actually thinking more along the lines of adding to my French bakeware collection, *Le Creuset.* 

It's a win/win all round as my passion for cooking is second only to my bags!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Great suggestions, ladies! But I'm actually thinking more along the lines of adding to my French bakeware collection, *Le Creuset.*
> 
> 
> 
> It's a win/win all round as my passion for cooking is second only to my bags!




Excellent idea my friend!! 
Beautiful cookware. I have a glass top electric stove so no French cookware for me[emoji26]
Cassoulet, maybe? Yum.


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent idea my friend!!
> Beautiful cookware. I have a glass top electric stove so no French cookware for me[emoji26]
> Cassoulet, maybe? Yum.



Coq au vin pour moi, please!


----------



## brbshopping

Hi! Do you have room for a new citizen on the island? :o


----------



## Fimpagebag

brbshopping said:


> Hi! Do you have room for a new citizen on the island? :o



Absolutely, brbshopping! Come ashore and join our Merry band of Pinch Purse Islanders!

:welcome2:


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> coq au vin pour moi, please!
> 
> View attachment 3020984




that looks so amazing!!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, udalrike! (though I'm not sure my Irish father would have  approved! :giggles
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of choice today.....my Franco Sarto Bowery.




Beautiful leather and colour, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

Welcome, Brbshopping!


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> that looks so amazing!!!!!



I would like to eat it NOW!!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Update:* Home, loaded, and ready to go! *Goat Pony's nemesis, my Balenciaga* *Orange Rouille First.*


----------



## jlwquilter

misskris03 said:


> Glad to hear it! It's so nice to be able to walk away without a second thought.



+1. Not having regrets is worth alot too.

I am always on the lookout but am very happy with what I have right now. It's kind of a relief to go thru a store's stock and simply not even be tempted.

It's a shame the lady has such a wonderful bag that she obviously paid a pretty euro for and never even carried. Kind of sad... and a lesson to us all. Buy what we love (hard for me - I am easily wooed by a bargain!) and regardless, use what we do buy. No sense not getting some use out of a purchase! Or gift it and move on.


----------



## jlwquilter

Murphy47 said:


> BEWARE the words temporary and borrow when dealing with a young woman with fashionista tendencies.
> In my experience they live by the philosophy "What's mine is mine and what's yours is mine. Anything the air touches is mine."[emoji8]



OMG! You've met my daughter! Just 16 and already a master of the "Thanks Mom! It looks better on me anyway!"


----------



## jlwquilter

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim, for your kind words! Longchamp consultant! Wow![emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]
> I wish I were! Your DD will love her Le Pliage.... Those bags are pretty addictive...[emoji8]





Ludmilla said:


> [emoji4] Thanks Fim for your kind words! I'm very happy that you like your LCs as much as Mariapia and I do. And I'm even more happy that your Bal is coming back to you!! This bag really has a story to tell. [emoji8]



I too owe thanks to Mariapia and Ludmilla! On my recent vacation (aka shop til I dropped week long spend-fest) I was in the Nordstom Rack store at the outlet mall and saw tucked into a corner a small carry-on sized roller bag... Longchamp! A realy nice brown.Perfect for my husband who often takes 3 days business trips. He says he doesn't mind using the pink suitcases but I think he does  The Longchamp was on clearance sale too!  I bought it figuring it was worth a try due to the rave reviews here on their handbags. Hubby used it this past week for a business trip and he loved it! Said his stuff fit perfectly for a short trip, was easy to wheel, and fit into the overhead bin easily. And it wasn't pink!

I have learned about many new brands here. It's great!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I like knowing about bags, udalrike, whatever the brand. It's like watching the Fashion Weeks on Fashion TV...It doesn't mean I will buy anything from the designers....
> And I am sure that all TPFers like looking at several  subforums here[emoji8]



+1 I love seeing what's out there.


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> WOW!!! Again I think I can feel (and smell) the leather of this gorgeous bag!!!!



This! That is a beauty.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> *Update:* Home, loaded, and ready to go! *Goat Pony's nemesis, my Balenciaga* *Orange Rouille First.*



I love balenciaga. The colors are spectacular. It looks great--it seems to have no wear and tear despite having been gnawed on by your goat. You must have intervened very quickly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I love balenciaga. The colors are spectacular. It looks great--it seems to have no wear and tear despite having been gnawed on by your goat. You must have intervened very quickly.



Not quickly enough, Misskris. Hence the shortened tassels....    :lolots:


----------



## Grantsmom

udalrike said:


> Coq au vin pour moi, please!
> 
> View attachment 3020984




That looks to die for!  I have a friend that is raising roosters for cooking. I keep thinking about finding an old Coq au vin recipe to cook up one of these bad boys. Any suggestions? All the new recipes are for "new" chickens which are more tender than what I will be cooking. 

Fim, we are on opposite trajectories. I started out outfitting my kitchen and crossed over to purses. You seem to have outfitted your purses and are crossing over to kitchen accessories. I LOVE my LeCreuset Dutch ovens. But they are heavy suckers!  You may want to keep that in mind with your wonky shoulder and how you store it. I store mine no higher than chest high.  Otherwise I risk knocking myself out. 

Happy almost Birthday.


----------



## Grantsmom

brbshopping said:


> Hi! Do you have room for a new citizen on the island? :o




Welcome, brbshopping!  I too am a new inhabitant. The ladies here are all very nice and know so much about lesser known but great purses. We meet regularly at the fictional Happy Mackerel for drinks and it is great to just relax and talk about bags without getting "the eye roll". 

What brings you ashore?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Grantsmom said:


> That looks to die for!  I have a friend that is raising roosters for cooking. I keep thinking about finding an old Coq au vin recipe to cook up one of these bad boys. Any suggestions? All the new recipes are for "new" chickens which are more tender than what I will be cooking.
> 
> Fim, we are on opposite trajectories. I started out outfitting my kitchen and crossed over to purses. You seem to have outfitted your purses and are crossing over to kitchen accessories. I LOVE my LeCreuset Dutch ovens. But they are heavy suckers!  You may want to keep that in mind with your wonky shoulder and how you store it. I store mine no higher than chest high.  Otherwise I risk knocking myself out.
> 
> Happy almost Birthday.



Thank you, Grantsmom. Not to worry about my Le Creuset addiction. I'm only interested in their ceramic bakeware as I have my venerable black cast iron frying pans and cast iron Dutch oven from the earliest days of my marriage.


----------



## Grantsmom

Their ceramic ware also worthy of some serious kitchen envy. But like you with bags, I am happy with my kitchen utensils so the new stuff is less tempting.


----------



## Murphy47

Grantsmom said:


> That looks to die for!  I have a friend that is raising roosters for cooking. I keep thinking about finding an old Coq au vin recipe to cook up one of these bad boys. Any suggestions? All the new recipes are for "new" chickens which are more tender than what I will be cooking.
> 
> Fim, we are on opposite trajectories. I started out outfitting my kitchen and crossed over to purses. You seem to have outfitted your purses and are crossing over to kitchen accessories. I LOVE my LeCreuset Dutch ovens. But they are heavy suckers!  You may want to keep that in mind with your wonky shoulder and how you store it. I store mine no higher than chest high.  Otherwise I risk knocking myself out.
> 
> Happy almost Birthday.




They are indeed heavy [emoji22]
I just purchased some heat resistant oven mitts with the silicon inserts to keep her from dropping the big a$$ pans. Chest high is a good measure.


----------



## misskris03

Welcome brbshopping!


----------



## brbshopping

Thank you all you lovely people!




Grantsmom said:


> Welcome, brbshopping!  I too am a new inhabitant. The ladies here are all very nice and know so much about lesser known but great purses. We meet regularly at the fictional Happy Mackerel for drinks and it is great to just relax and talk about bags without getting "the eye roll".
> 
> What brings you ashore?






It's nice to be here. Please tell me the Happy Mackarel is full of unashamed, fruity, girly drinks and I am there 100% LOL. I have come from a land of Vintage finds, pre loved adoption papers, and amazing sales that are kind to my college budget!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Update:* Home, loaded, and ready to go! *Goat Pony's nemesis, my Balenciaga* *Orange Rouille First.*




[emoji7] Stunnig,Fim! Now wonder your goat wanted to eat this! [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> I too owe thanks to Mariapia and Ludmilla! On my recent vacation (aka shop til I dropped week long spend-fest) I was in the Nordstom Rack store at the outlet mall and saw tucked into a corner a small carry-on sized roller bag... Longchamp! A realy nice brown.Perfect for my husband who often takes 3 days business trips. He says he doesn't mind using the pink suitcases but I think he does  The Longchamp was on clearance sale too!  I bought it figuring it was worth a try due to the rave reviews here on their handbags. Hubby used it this past week for a business trip and he loved it! Said his stuff fit perfectly for a short trip, was easy to wheel, and fit into the overhead bin easily. And it wasn't pink!
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned about many new brands here. It's great!




LC should start paying Mariapia and me credits now! [emoji12]
I'm glad that your new purchase works for you and your hubby. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Update:* Home, loaded, and ready to go! *Goat Pony's nemesis, my Balenciaga* *Orange Rouille First.*




Wow, wow, wow ! What a beauty, Fim! One of the most stunning bags in the world! I am so happy that it's finally home. 
Jeanne, Grumpy and the whole team here are jumping up and down![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Welcome back! [emoji7] [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> I too owe thanks to Mariapia and Ludmilla! On my recent vacation (aka shop til I dropped week long spend-fest) I was in the Nordstom Rack store at the outlet mall and saw tucked into a corner a small carry-on sized roller bag... Longchamp! A realy nice brown.Perfect for my husband who often takes 3 days business trips. He says he doesn't mind using the pink suitcases but I think he does  The Longchamp was on clearance sale too!  I bought it figuring it was worth a try due to the rave reviews here on their handbags. Hubby used it this past week for a business trip and he loved it! Said his stuff fit perfectly for a short trip, was easy to wheel, and fit into the overhead bin easily. And it wasn't pink!
> 
> 
> 
> I have learned about many new brands here. It's great!




Congrats on your find, jlwquilter! Your husband won't be able to do without it![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7] Stunnig,Fim! Now wonder your goat wanted to eat this! [emoji23]



^^ :lolots:    Thank you, Ludmilla. Let's just hope Goat Pony doesn't want second helpings! 



Mariapia said:


> Wow, wow, wow ! What a beauty, Fim! One of the most stunning bags in the world! I am so happy that it's finally home.
> Jeanne, Grumpy and the whole team here are jumping up and down![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Welcome back! [emoji7] [emoji7]



Thank you, Mariapia. I have to admit to preferring chèvre over "sheep" when it comes to Bals. So happy "Bob" (for its shortened tassels) is back home!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ :lolots:    Thank you, Ludmilla. Let's just hope Goat Pony doesn't want second helpings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. I have to admit to preferring chèvre over "sheep" when it comes to Bals. So happy "Bob" (for its shortened tassels) is back home!




I totally agree, Fim! Chèvre is the best![emoji7][emoji7]

Today, I am taking out my Barbara Rihl nylon bag. Lots of things to carry....
It's also pretty hot outside. A lightweight tote will be perfect....[emoji8]


----------



## udalrike

Love your bag, Mariapia!!
It was incredibly hot yesterday in Germany too.


----------



## udalrike

Good that handsome Bob is home again, Fim. (Handsome young men often have some scars....   )


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Good that handsome Bob is home again, Fim. (Handsome young men often have some scars....   )




True, Udakrike! I remember a colleague of mine who had scars all over his face ....He was "elected " the best-looking man in the place![emoji6]


----------



## udalrike

I read a bit in the Stella Mc Cartney thread today. Sometimes the chains are tarnishing (even when not worn).
The look alike I bought years ago in Italy (did not know then that it was one) is still VERY beautiful and cost only a little fraction of the "real thing".
And : I can say that I REALLY bought it because I liked the look NOT the name....


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> True, Udakrike! I remember a colleague of mine who had scars all over his face ....He was "elected " the best-looking man in the place![emoji6]



Do you have a photo?


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Sunny Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island.

Here in the US, American Pharoah has won the Triple Crown of horse racing. I mention it only because that particular horse is known not only for his misspelled name, but his truncated tail. 

Naturally, my "Balsy" Bob was cheering for American Pharoah from wire to wire!

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Sunny Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> Here in the US, American Pharoah has won the Triple Crown of horse racing. I mention it only because that particular horse is known not only for his misspelled name, but his truncated tail.
> 
> Naturally, my "Balsy" Bob was cheering for American Pharoah from wire to wire!
> 
> :lolots:




That American Pharoah is a stunning horse, truncated tail or not! No wonder Bob was a fan, Fim![emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> True, Udakrike! I remember a colleague of mine who had scars all over his face ....He was "elected " the best-looking man in the place![emoji6]




Like Seal! He's incredibly hot.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Like Seal! He's incredibly hot.




Exactly misskriss![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Good evening, ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
I have heard the sale season has started in some places.....
Lots of girls are doing reveals...
No reveal for me....
No sales in my country.....yet.. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

No sale around here, either! [emoji17]
But my wallet is very happy! Last weekend it even escaped an outlet without being touched. [emoji4] But outlet was great nevertheless! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No sale around here, either! [emoji17]
> But my wallet is very happy! Last weekend it even escaped an outlet without being touched. [emoji4] But outlet was great nevertheless! [emoji8]




My wallet is happy too, Ludmilla, but it's kind of frustrating.... 
Oh dear, am I going to into relapse?[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My wallet is happy too, Ludmilla, but it's kind of frustrating....
> Oh dear, am I going to into relapse?[emoji26][emoji26]




No, I don't think so. We all feel the urge to buy something we don't need sometimes. Only the fact that I don't like Saffiano leather at all kept me from buying a Coach bag at the outlet. [emoji6]
Just stay strong and let have your sensible mind the last word. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, I don't think so. We all feel the urge to buy something we don't need sometimes. Only the fact that I don't like Saffiano leather at all kept me from buying a Coach bag at the outlet. [emoji6]
> Just stay strong and let have your sensible mind the last word. [emoji8]




I don't like saffiano leather either, Ludmilla!
And it seems there is a lot of it everywhere, especially in bright colours like orange, yellow or bleu électrique...
Not a lot of pebbled leather....unfortunately....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't like saffiano leather either, Ludmilla!
> And it seems there is a lot of it everywhere, especially in bright colours like orange, yellow or bleu électrique...
> Not a lot of pebbled leather....unfortunately....




You are right about the Saffiano. It is everywhere. I read somewhere that it is lesser quality - but I don't know if this is true...
I'm sure sooner or later you will get the most beautiful orange bag with wonderful smooth leather! [emoji4] I just know it. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! My absence can be explained with two wonderfully hectic days celebrating my 62nd birthday. And, as so often happens with such a celebration.....    resents


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Edit:*Unable to upload more images....will try again tomorrow.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! My absence can be explained with two wonderfully hectic days celebrating my 62nd birthday. And, as so often happens with such a celebration.....    resents




Happy birthday! What a great neutral for summer! I love that blush nude.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Happy birthday! What a great neutral for summer! I love that blush nude.



I'm a fan of the color as well, Misskris. It plays well with the rose gold hardware and the patent finish has already had its baptism in a downpour while my DD and I were shopping!

:lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm a fan of the color as well, Misskris. It plays well with the rose gold hardware and the patent finish has already had its baptism in a downpour while my DD and I were shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Ooh! Rose gold hardware?! {love} I'll have to look more closely when I'm at a real computer & not the phone. Glad it passed it's first field test with flying colors!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Ooh! Rose gold hardware?! {love} I'll have to look more closely when I'm at a real computer & not the phone. Glad it passed it's first field test with flying colors!



Don't blame your phone, Misskris. My iPad is notoriously bad at faithfully capturing the color of hardware.

:giggles:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! My absence can be explained with two wonderfully hectic days celebrating my 62nd birthday. And, as so often happens with such a celebration.....    resents




Happy happy birthday, Fim!! This is a special bag for a special lady! Carry her always in good health. [emoji4]
Rose gold hardware - this is so beautiful. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! My absence can be explained with two wonderfully hectic days celebrating my 62nd birthday. And, as so often happens with such a celebration.....    resents




Happy birthday, Fim![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
And what a gorgeous bag you got! 
Very feminine and dainty. 
Huge huge congrats on this beauty![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are right about the Saffiano. It is everywhere. I read somewhere that it is lesser quality - but I don't know if this is true...
> I'm sure sooner or later you will get the most beautiful orange bag with wonderful smooth leather! [emoji4] I just know it. [emoji8]




I have read that there is saffiano and saffiano...Depends on the manufacturing.
I googled "saffiano" and they explain the whole process, from cheap quality to good one. 
Good or bad, it doesn't speak to me....[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy happy birthday, Fim!! This is a special bag for a special lady! Carry her always in good health. [emoji4]
> Rose gold hardware - this is so beautiful. [emoji8]



Thank you for the kind words and good wishes, Ludmilla. 

The Fates definitely conspired when it came to this bag. I'm enough of a technocrat to be entranced by the innovative hardware while at the same time sufficiently old fashioned to love a frame bag.    




Mariapia said:


> Happy birthday, Fim![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> And what a gorgeous bag you got!
> Very feminine and dainty.
> Huge huge congrats on this beauty![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you for the kind thoughts and best wishes,  Mariapia.   

 Hopefully I'll be able to post a mod shot later today. Until then....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have read that there is saffiano and saffiano...Depends on the manufacturing.
> I googled "saffiano" and they explain the whole process, from cheap quality to good one.
> Good or bad, it doesn't speak to me....[emoji6]



You're right, Mariiapia. Saffiano varies from brand to brand. 

I own two saffiano bags, a Calvin Klein and a London Fog. While the Calvin Klein is leather, the London Fog is not. Yet you can't tell which is which.   

And therein (I believe) lies "the rub".For anyone devoted to gloriously supple leather, saffiano understandably has no appeal.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariiapia. Saffiano varies from brand to brand.
> 
> 
> 
> I own two saffiano bags, a Calvin Klein and a London Fog. While the Calvin Klein is leather, the London Fog is not. Yet you can't tell which is which.
> 
> 
> 
> And therein (I believe) lies "the rub".For anyone devoted to gloriously supple leather, saffiano understandably has no appeal.




Yes, Fim. You are right. Saffiano bags are more structured.
They are also supposed to be scratch proof.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for the kind words and good wishes, Ludmilla.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fates definitely conspired when it came to this bag. I'm enough of a technocrat to be entranced by the innovative hardware while at the same time sufficiently old fashioned to love a frame bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind thoughts and best wishes,  Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to post a mod shot later today. Until then....




Very very beautiful bag, Fim! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for the kind words and good wishes, Ludmilla.
> 
> The Fates definitely conspired when it came to this bag. I'm enough of a technocrat to be entranced by the innovative hardware while at the same time sufficiently old fashioned to love a frame bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind thoughts and best wishes,  Mariapia.
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to post a mod shot later today. Until then....



The hardware is really special!  May I ask what brand this bag is?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have read that there is saffiano and saffiano...Depends on the manufacturing.
> I googled "saffiano" and they explain the whole process, from cheap quality to good one.
> Good or bad, it doesn't speak to me....[emoji6]





Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariiapia. Saffiano varies from brand to brand.
> 
> I own two saffiano bags, a Calvin Klein and a London Fog. While the Calvin Klein is leather, the London Fog is not. Yet you can't tell which is which.
> 
> And therein (I believe) lies "the rub".For anyone devoted to gloriously supple leather, saffiano understandably has no appeal.



I was quite sure, that there is saffiano... and saffiano. But article about bad quality disturbed me a bit.  I know many who are very fond of it and also a lot who dislike it. 
Structured bags don't work well for me. My bags have to sit on my lap while traveling to work. It's nicer to hug something squashy.  And yes, saffiano also does feel a bit plasticy to my spoilt fingers.


----------



## udalrike

Happy birthday, Fim!!!!!
A WONDERFUL bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the colour too....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I was quite sure, that there is saffiano... and saffiano. But article about bad quality disturbed me a bit.  I know many who are very fond of it and also a lot who dislike it.
> Structured bags don't work well for me. My bags have to sit on my lap while traveling to work. It's nicer to hug something squashy.  And yes, saffiano also does feel a bit plasticy to my spoilt fingers.




That's me too... I like hugging my bags!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for the kind words and good wishes, Ludmilla.
> 
> 
> 
> The Fates definitely conspired when it came to this bag. I'm enough of a technocrat to be entranced by the innovative hardware while at the same time sufficiently old fashioned to love a frame bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the kind thoughts and best wishes,  Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully I'll be able to post a mod shot later today. Until then....




THAT is a gorgeous bag!!!
Happy Birthday week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim. You are right. Saffiano bags are more structured.
> *They are also supposed to be scratch proof.*



That durability, from what I gather, is saffiano's chief selling point. But the texture and touch of saffiano has more in common with coated canvas than lush lovely leather.





Ludmilla said:


> The hardware is really special!  *May I ask what brand this bag is?*



Of course you may ask, Ludmilla.   

The brand is *Lisa Fang.* It's a low end "mid range" contemporary brand seldom seen in larger retailers.



Ludmilla said:


> I was quite sure, that there is saffiano... and saffiano. But article about bad quality disturbed me a bit.  I know many who are very fond of it and also a lot who dislike it. Structured bags don't work well for me. My bags have to sit on my lap while traveling to work. It's nicer to hug something squashy.  *And yes, saffiano also does feel a bit plasticy to my spoilt fingers. *



I agree, Ludmilla. And I own and enjoy two saffiano bags! :lolots:


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Happy birthday, Fim!!!!!
> A WONDERFUL bag!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love the colour too....



Thank you, udalrike. I'd never seen another bag quite like it and was smitten the moment I saw it.     



Murphy47 said:


> THAT is a gorgeous bag!!!
> Happy Birthday week.



Thank you, Murphy. The next few days promise to be a whirlwind, but in a good way.


----------



## udalrike

I have to make a confession, ladies.
 2 days ago I found a voucher from Zalando (30 Euros). As I told you before I did not like the Chanel style until I found the Purseforum.
Having found that voucher I could not resist this bag anymore....
https://www.zalando.de/aldo-gadsden-handtasche-a0151h014-j11.html


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, udalrike. I'd never seen another bag quite like it and was smitten the moment I saw it.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Murphy. The next few days promise to be a whirlwind, but in a good way.




I was smitten too when I saw your picture today, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> I have to make a confession, ladies.
> 2 days ago I found a voucher from Zalando (30 Euros). As I told you before I did not like the Chanel style until I found the Purseforum.
> Having found that voucher I could not resist this bag anymore....
> https://www.zalando.de/aldo-gadsden-handtasche-a0151h014-j11.html




Congrats on your lovely bag, udalrike![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> I have to make a confession, ladies.
> 2 days ago I found a voucher from Zalando (30 Euros). As I told you before I did not like the Chanel style until I found the Purseforum.
> Having found that voucher I could not resist this bag anymore....
> https://www.zalando.de/aldo-gadsden-handtasche-a0151h014-j11.html



Excellent choice, udalrike! Quality quilted bags are not the exclusive province of Chanel  and I've never heard anything but good things about Aldo bags.Congrats and Enjoy your lovely latest acquisition!


----------



## Grantsmom

Murphy47 said:


> THAT is a gorgeous bag!!!
> Happy Birthday week.




Ditto. Worth getting a year older for. 

Happy Birthday, Fim. 

Enjoy.


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> I have to make a confession, ladies.
> 2 days ago I found a voucher from Zalando (30 Euros). As I told you before I did not like the Chanel style until I found the Purseforum.
> Having found that voucher I could not resist this bag anymore....
> https://www.zalando.de/aldo-gadsden-handtasche-a0151h014-j11.html




Very nice! I am a sucker for quilted bags


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Of course you may ask, Ludmilla.
> 
> The brand is *Lisa Fang.* It's a low end "mid range" contemporary brand seldom seen in larger retailers.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree, Ludmilla. And I own and enjoy two saffiano bags! :lolots:




Thanks Fim! I love to google unknown brands. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks Fim! I love to google unknown brands. [emoji1]




Googling unknown brands is a full time job, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, fellow islanders!!!

Fim, I saw that your beautiful bag comes also in mint. VERY nice too....


----------



## udalrike

As there is a postal strike in Germany right now I have to be patient.....  (
As soon as my new bag arrives I will take a picture.
Does anyone of you own an Aldo bag?
Misskriss, please show your quilted bag(s)...


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> As there is a postal strike in Germany right now I have to be patient.....  (
> As soon as my new bag arrives I will take a picture.
> Does anyone of you own an Aldo bag?
> Misskriss, please show your quilted bag(s)...




There are no Aldo's where I live but the brand is very popular abroad and I have seen their bags. They are quite nice, trendy and well made.
Hope the strike will soon be over.
In France, when there is one.....it lasts and lasts![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## udalrike

Thank you very much, Mariapia!
Do you have a quilted bag?


----------



## udalrike

This one reminds me in a way of Fim´s bag:
http://www.goertz.de/taschen/damen/.../beige/0000042082104.html?cgid=Taschen_Damen#
Only that Fim´s bag is MUCH more beautiful!!!


----------



## Mariapia

After a few very hot days...it's raining again... [emoji49]
Time to take out my Bilberry Le Pliage and my new umbrella! 
The old one got broken last month....[emoji83]
I hate umbrellas and raincoats. They are such a waste of money...[emoji82][emoji82]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> After a few very hot days...it's raining again... [emoji49]
> Time to take out my Bilberry Le Pliage and my new umbrella!
> The old one got broken last month....[emoji83]
> I hate umbrellas and raincoats. They are such a waste of money...[emoji82][emoji82]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3029377




I so love your BilberryLe Pliage, Mariapia! 

And I know what you mean about umbrellas and raincoats. Necessary evils, but *evil* nonetheless!

:lolots:


----------



## udalrike

For you, Mariapia? (Pebbled leather AND orange):
http://www.zappos.com/coach-refined-pebble-leather-small-turnlock-tie-tote-li-watermelon-grey-birch


----------



## udalrike

Great bag, Mariapia! And sweet doggie..... Both: the one at you bag and the one in your avatar!


----------



## udalrike

I wish I had to use an umbrella right now.
It is sooooo hot here today!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> For you, Mariapia? (Pebbled leather AND orange):
> http://www.zappos.com/coach-refined-pebble-leather-small-turnlock-tie-tote-li-watermelon-grey-birch




Thank you, udalrike!! The bag is lovely but ...Zappo's is an American website....Which means ordering from them would cost me.....shipping+ Customs Duties+ French VAT ... a real fortune!
I once phoned the French Customs to ask how much a bag I had seen on an American site would finally cost me...The amount deterred me from buying it!!
I once ordered the famous Black Rock conditioner.
The bill from the site was $28 ( 2 jars + shipping) 
It was charged to my credit card.
When I got the parcel, there was a bill from UPS which amounted to 38 .....
Which means that my 2 jars finally cost me.... 63 . That was the end of my purchases outside the EU![emoji49][emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, udalrike!! The bag is lovely but ...Zappo's is an American website....Which means ordering from them would cost me.....shipping+ Customs Duties+ French VAT ... a real fortune!
> I once phoned the French Customs to ask how much a bag I had seen on an American site would finally cost me...The amount deterred me from buying it!!
> I once ordered the famous Black Rock conditioner.
> The bill from the site was $28 ( 2 jars + shipping)
> It was charged to my credit card.
> When I got the parcel, there was a bill from UPS which amounted to 38 .....
> Which means that my 2 jars finally cost me.... 63 . That was the end of my purchases outside the EU![emoji49][emoji49][emoji49]



OK, I see.....  (


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I so love your BilberryLe Pliage, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> And I know what you mean about umbrellas and raincoats. Necessary evils, but *evil* nonetheless!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Not only is it raining but there are strong winds as well...and a drop in temperatures ! [emoji83][emoji83][emoji83]
My dog can't believe it, Fim![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## BPC

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders! My absence can be explained with two wonderfully hectic days celebrating my 62nd birthday. And, as so often happens with such a celebration.....    resents



Happy belated Birthday my dear Fim, it's been a while :kiss:

psst.. love the new bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Not only is it raining but there are strong winds as well...and a drop in temperatures ! [emoji83][emoji83][emoji83]
> My dog can't believe it, Fim![emoji15][emoji15]



The weather here isn't much better, Mariapia. The rain doesn't faze my terrier but my fashion consultant hates rain...unless she's out hunting with my DH!

:doggie:





BPC said:


> Happy belated Birthday my dear Fim, it's been a while :kiss:
> 
> psst.. love the new bag.



Thank you for the kind thought, BPC.   

psst....are you still loving your LV?


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Saturday, Pinch Purse Islanders! * 

Continuing to enjoy my recently refined collection, today is maintenance day for my bags. 

I take them out of their dustbags, remember why I bought them, and remain determined to stick to my resolve. :salute:

Not that I will ever look *"a gift bag"* in the mouth!   resents


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Saturday, Pinch Purse Islanders! *
> 
> 
> 
> Continuing to enjoy my recently refined collection, today is maintenance day for my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I take them out of their dustbags, remember why I bought them, and remain determined to stick to my resolve. :salute:
> 
> 
> 
> Not that I will ever look *"a gift bag"* in the mouth!   resents




I should have a maintenance day myself, Fim! 
I don't really have time, unfortunately.
I bought a leather conditioner which cost me a fortune ( I wrote about it in one of my recent posts) and I haven't used it yet....
My husband conditioned his leather jacket and the result was amazing...
My bags are still waiting.. Shame on me![emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I should have a maintenance day myself, Fim!
> I don't really have time, unfortunately.
> I bought a leather conditioner which cost me a fortune ( I wrote about it in one of my recent posts) and I haven't used it yet....
> My husband conditioned his leather jacket and the result was amazing...
> My bags are still waiting.. Shame on me![emoji49][emoji49]



Don't be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. In fact, rotating your bags as frequently as you do is a maintenance regime in itself. Judging from your pics, you maintain your bags exceptionally well.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. In fact, rotating your bags as frequently as you do is a maintenance regime in itself. Judging from your pics, you maintain your bags exceptionally well.




Thank you, Fim![emoji3]
I often look at the maintenance thread, though.....
Love to see before and after pics....[emoji3]
Tell myself " tomorrow I will take care of one of my bags too"
And still nothing....[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I should have a maintenance day myself, Fim!
> I don't really have time, unfortunately.
> I bought a leather conditioner which cost me a fortune ( I wrote about it in one of my recent posts) and I haven't used it yet....
> My husband conditioned his leather jacket and the result was amazing...
> My bags are still waiting.. Shame on me![emoji49][emoji49]




I don't have a maintanance day, either. [emoji4] Would be too difficult for me to find all the bags in their hiding places. [emoji23] Often I spray a new bag once and then it has to live with this for years. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I don't have a maintanance day, either. [emoji4] Would be too difficult for me to find all the bags in their hiding places. [emoji23] Often I spray a new bag once and then it has to live with this for years. [emoji6]




Yes, Ludmilla! If we were as wise as Fim, we would have fewer bags and .. a maintenance day as well ![emoji2]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I don't have a maintanance day, either. [emoji4] Would be too difficult for me to find all the bags in their hiding places. [emoji23] Often I spray a new bag once and then it has to live with this for years. [emoji6]




Me too. But I'm always pleased with the results when I do bother to clean & condition them


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's a *Misty Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. Sorting through my bags I realize that my collection is far more "shades of gray" than "black and white." 

I own all sorts of bags, varying colors, materials, and designs. I'm obviously not committed to one brand, one style, or wedded solely to leather.

Obviously when it comes to my bags, "it takes all kinds" applies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a *Misty Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. Sorting through my bags I realize that my collection is far more "shades of gray" than "black and white."
> 
> I own all sorts of bags, varying colors, materials, and designs. I'm obviously not committed to one brand, one style, or wedded solely to leather.
> 
> Obviously when it comes to my bags, "it takes all kinds" applies!



My bags aren't black and white, either, as I don't have a white bag and only one in black. 
But isn't whole life more about shades of gray than black and white?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My bags aren't black and white, either, as I don't have a white bag and only one in black.
> *But isn't whole life more about shades of gray than black and white?*



Absolutely, Ludmilla! 

Our bags reflect that truth. Not every day is sunny, not every outing an occasion. And it's such great fun having bags up to the challenge of our everyday life.


----------



## chessmont

I have so many black bags it's nuts.  But I like black bags better than brown though I do have some brown and other colors as well.  Black is my favorite.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a *Misty Monday* on Pinch Purse Island. Sorting through my bags I realize that my collection is far more "shades of gray" than "black and white."
> 
> 
> 
> I own all sorts of bags, varying colors, materials, and designs. I'm obviously not committed to one brand, one style, or wedded solely to leather.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously when it comes to my bags, "it takes all kinds" applies!




Same here, Fim. I have two white bags, vintage ones actually. And one black leather bag. I have three black nylon bags. The rest of my collection is in varying colours and from different brands.
I am still looking for an orange bag but I don't know why....I have not found one yet...Most are tiny.....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

chessmont said:


> I have so many black bags it's nuts.  But I like black bags better than brown though I do have some brown and other colors as well.  Black is my favorite.



I have my share of black bags as well, chessmont.  Though Fashion trends annually declare "such & such" is the "new black" the timelessness of a black bag cannot be denied....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I have my share of black bags as well, chessmont.  Though Fashion trends annually declare "such & such" is the "new black" the timelessness of a black bag cannot be denied....




I love that pic, Fim! Pure casual elegance !
And Minnie is timeless![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim. I have two white bags, vintage ones actually. And one black leather bag. I have three black nylon bags. The rest of my collection is in varying colours and from different brands.
> *I am still looking for an orange bag but I don't know why....I have not found one yet...Most are tiny.....*[emoji15][emoji15]



I feel for your quest, Mariapia.  

Finding the perfect orange can be challenging. I've been fortunate in my orange bags. But they weren't easy to come "buy."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love that pic, Fim! Pure casual elegance !
> And Minnie is timeless![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Indeed she is, Mariapia! Can you imagine her sulks if I didn't wear her year round?

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed she is, Mariapia! Can you imagine her sulks if I didn't wear her year round?
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Of course I can, Fim! 
Jeanne has just told me Minnie is a lucky girl....and SHE is sulking right now.[emoji20][emoji20]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course I can, Fim!
> Jeanne has just told me Minnie is a lucky girl....and SHE is sulking right now.[emoji20][emoji20]



Minnie is the same whenever a week goes by without my wearing her. After all, she is my most beautiful bag....as she is apt to remind me!


----------



## Fimpagebag

After a *Terrible Tuesday* at the college where I work... (no air conditioning, no hot water, a power outage that negated ongoing repairs, computers down, yet deadlines still having to be met....    )

A *belated birthday bag *waiting for me when I got home.  

I guess it isn't such a bad day after all.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> After a *Terrible Tuesday* at the college where I work... (no air conditioning, no hot water, a power outage that negated ongoing repairs, computers down, yet deadlines still having to be met....    )
> 
> 
> 
> A *belated birthday bag *waiting for me when I got home.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it isn't such a bad day after all.....




Oh, Fim i hate those times at work! Our toilette was flooded today and closed down... [emoji13]

What a beautiful bag you got! Black and white is very elegant. Tomorrow will be another day - and it will be a better one with such a nice bag at hand! [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, Fim i hate those times at work! Our toilette was flooded today and closed down... [emoji13]
> 
> What a beautiful bag you got! Black and white is very elegant. Tomorrow will be another day - and it will be a better one with such a nice bag at hand! [emoji8]



Sorry for your equally terrible Tuesday, Ludmilla. Goblins must be at work at all the colleges and universities!   :devil:

As for the bag, it is actually blush pink and black. Such a retro look that  pairs really well with the kiss lock closure. I do so love a frame bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> After a *Terrible Tuesday* at the college where I work... (no air conditioning, no hot water, a power outage that negated ongoing repairs, computers down, yet deadlines still having to be met....    )
> 
> 
> 
> A *belated birthday bag *waiting for me when I got home.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it isn't such a bad day after all.....




I can relate, Fim. Everything went wrong for me as well!
Must be something like aligning planets.....[emoji15][emoji15]
But....at the end of the day, there is your lovely black and white bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I am sure such a beautiful birthday gift cheered you up!
Congrats on your new baby!![emoji7][emoji7]
And tomorrow at work, everything will be fixed![emoji3]
Relax tonight! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry for your equally terrible Tuesday, Ludmilla. Goblins must be at work at all the colleges and universities!   :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the bag, it is actually blush pink and black. Such a retro look that  pairs really well with the kiss lock closure. I do so love a frame bag!




I love that retro look! So feminine, Fim![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, Fim i hate those times at work! Our toilette was flooded today and closed down... [emoji13]
> 
> What a beautiful bag you got! Black and white is very elegant. Tomorrow will be another day - and it will be a better one with such a nice bag at hand! [emoji8]




Aligning planets, for sure, Ludmilla![emoji15][emoji15]
Have a nice rest at home![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can relate, Fim. Everything went wrong for me as well!
> Must be something like aligning planets.....[emoji15][emoji15]
> But....at the end of the day, there is your lovely black and white bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I am sure such a beautiful birthday gift cheered you up!
> Congrats on your new baby!![emoji7][emoji7]
> And tomorrow at work, everything will be fixed![emoji3]
> Relax tonight! [emoji7][emoji7]



You're right, Mariapia! It must the stars aligning...and *not* in a good way!



Mariapia said:


> I love that retro look! So feminine, Fim![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, Mariapia. I plan to wear my new bag to work tomorrow. Hopefully I'll be able to post a mod shot tomorrow.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> After a *Terrible Tuesday* at the college where I work... (no air conditioning, no hot water, a power outage that negated ongoing repairs, computers down, yet deadlines still having to be met....    )
> 
> A *belated birthday bag *waiting for me when I got home.
> 
> I guess it isn't such a bad day after all.....



Ugh! What a day at work. What a nice surprise to come home to


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Ugh! What a day at work. What a nice surprise to come home to



In one way or another I think we all days like today, Misskris. Though usually not most of us all on the same **#!#** day!  

I hope your Tuesday was the exception to Ludmilla's, Mariapia's, and mine!


----------



## udalrike

Wonderful bag, Fim! Love that blush pink!!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Wonderful bag, Fim! Love that blush pink!!!!!



Thank you, udalrike. Not knowing what the day will bring, I just took this mod shot before leaving for work.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, udalrike. Not knowing what the day will bring, I just took this mod shot before leaving for work.




Wow, Fim! You rock that bag! Perfect outfit as well![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
You will have a great day, I am sure![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> In one way or another I think we all days like today, Misskris. Though usually not most of us all on the same **#!#** day!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope your Tuesday was the exception to Ludmilla's, Mariapia's, and mine!




Actually, I had to clean up my basement which had flooded the day before, so I guess my bad luck was a day ahead of yours. I hope it didn't spread to the rest of you though me! I'd hate to be a bad luck vector 

I hope today is a good one for all of the islanders!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, udalrike. Not knowing what the day will bring, I just took this mod shot before leaving for work.



Fim, you look great! Thanks to your skirt I can see the blush pink now!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Actually, I had to clean up my basement which had flooded the day before, so I guess my bad luck was a day ahead of yours. I hope it didn't spread to the rest of you though me! I'd hate to be a bad luck vector
> 
> I hope today is a good one for all of the islanders!



Misskriss, I'm sure you aren't a bad luck vector!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Misskriss, I'm sure you aren't a bad luck vector!



I blame the cat for everything. 
Rain = cat
Broken stuff = cat
Missing tortilla chips from plate = cat
Electricity bill too high = cat

Feel free to blame my cat for this recent streak of bad luck, too.
I'm sure he won't mind.
Shouldn't make a dent in his apathy or lack of guilty remorse. We must learn his ways...


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, udalrike. Not knowing what the day will bring, I just took this mod shot before leaving for work.



Nice photo & look, Fim.
This blue/pink bag is rather sassy & special! Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim! You rock that bag! Perfect outfit as well![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> You will have a great day, I am sure![emoji7][emoji7]





Ludmilla said:


> Fim, you look great! Thanks to your skirt I can see the blush pink now!





remainsilly said:


> Nice photo & look, Fim.
> This blue/pink bag is rather sassy & special! Happy belated birthday.



Thank you, ladies! Your kind comments have me  the same color as my bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Actually, I had to clean up my basement which had flooded the day before, so I guess my bad luck was a day ahead of yours. I hope it didn't spread to the rest of you though me! I'd hate to be a bad luck vector
> 
> I hope today is a good one for all of the islanders!



You were merely the harbinger of things to come, Misskris! I hope your basement has dried out by now.    :tumbleweed:


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> I blame the cat for everything.
> Rain = cat
> Broken stuff = cat
> Missing tortilla chips from plate = cat
> Electricity bill too high = cat
> 
> Feel free to blame my cat for this recent streak of bad luck, too.
> I'm sure he won't mind.
> Shouldn't make a dent in his apathy or lack of guilty remorse. We must learn his ways...




So true, remainsilly. So true....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I blame the cat for everything.
> 
> Rain = cat
> 
> Broken stuff = cat
> 
> Missing tortilla chips from plate = cat
> 
> Electricity bill too high = cat
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to blame my cat for this recent streak of bad luck, too.
> 
> I'm sure he won't mind.
> 
> Shouldn't make a dent in his apathy or lack of guilty remorse. We must learn his ways...




Hehehe. I will blame everything on your cat in the future! [emoji23]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> You were merely the harbinger of things to come, Misskris! I hope your basement has dried out by now.    :tumbleweed:







Ludmilla said:


> Misskriss, I'm sure you aren't a bad luck vector!







remainsilly said:


> I blame the cat for everything.
> 
> Rain = cat
> 
> Broken stuff = cat
> 
> Missing tortilla chips from plate = cat
> 
> Electricity bill too high = cat
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to blame my cat for this recent streak of bad luck, too.
> 
> I'm sure he won't mind.
> 
> Shouldn't make a dent in his apathy or lack of guilty remorse. We must learn his ways...




Ha! I'm totally blaming the cats! In fact one of them came down while I was shop vacing the basement. I couldn't understand why, as he hates water. I now realize he must have been inspecting his sinister handiwork!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Ha! I'm totally blaming the cats! In fact one of them came down while I was shop vacing the basement. I couldn't understand why, as he hates water. I now realize he must have been inspecting his sinister handiwork!



^^. :lolots::lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Ha! I'm totally blaming the cats! In fact one of them came down while I was shop vacing the basement. I couldn't understand why, as he hates water. I now realize he must have been inspecting his sinister handiwork!



Guilty as charged, I guess!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I will blame everything on your cat in the future! [emoji23]




Me too! It is nice to have someone to put the blame on!!![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
After carrying my Quadri for two days, I am taking out my Jean-Louis Fernandez Biarritz bag, this morning!
	

		
			
		

		
	



I can't believe I have been resisting temptation since I bought  my Longchamp!
I have seen a lovely dark green Dsquared 2bag ( Italian trendy brand)
private sales,50 %off, but .... 430....still!
Do I really need it? 
I think you all know the answer to that silly question![emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> After carrying my Quadri for two days, I am taking out my Jean-Louis Fernandez Biarritz bag, this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3037172
> 
> I can't believe I have been resisting temptation since I bought  my Longchamp!
> I have seen a lovely dark green Dsquared 2bag ( Italian trendy brand)
> private sales,50 %off, but .... 430....still!
> Do I really need it?
> *I think you all know the answer to that silly question!*[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



*Need* is so subjective, Mariapia. There are so many things we * don't need to live * but * make life worth living.*.  

Your fabulous Jean-Louis Fernandez Biarritz bag is *definitely one of them.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Need* is so subjective, Mariapia. There are so many things we * don't need to live * but * make life worth living.*.
> 
> 
> 
> Your fabulous Jean-Louis Fernandez Biarritz bag is *definitely one of them.*




I totally agree, Fim!
Need is subjective. 
Now that I rotate nearly all my bags, I realize that all the bags I see on the Internet, more or less look like something I already have!
The Dsquared2 looks like my Jean-Louis Fernandez, not exactly the same bag, but the same dimensions, the same pebbled leather and probably the same purpose.The Dsquared is forest green, the JLF is blue.....though....[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Kudos to *Mariapia* for inspiring  *"Guilt Free" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Occasionally we all may feel the tiniest twinge of guilt over the number of bags we have. 

Possibly because bags (in general) are considered "fripperies" rather than necessities. 

Yet, if every bag is indeed a "book" with its very own story to tell, the old adage that "you can't have too many books" holds true for our bags as well.  :reading:

And who among us would ever fault anyone for "adding to their library?"


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Kudos to *Mariapia* for inspiring  *"Guilt Free" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Occasionally we all may feel the tiniest twinge of guilt over the number of bags we have.
> 
> 
> 
> Possibly because bags (in general) are considered "fripperies" rather than necessities.
> 
> 
> 
> Yet, if every bag is indeed a "book" with its very own story to tell, the old adage that "you can't have too many books" holds true for our bags as well.  :reading:
> 
> 
> 
> And who among us would ever fault anyone for "adding to their library?"




Hehehe. Actually books are my first love... Bags my second. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Actually books are my first love... Bags my second. [emoji4]




I love books as  well, Ludmilla, but.... see how superficial I am....They come second! [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love books as  well, Ludmilla, but.... see how superficial I am....They come second! [emoji41][emoji41]




Nothing superficial here, Mariapia. Just think about all the shallow, bad written and silly books out there. A lot of bags have more depth, craftsmanship and story - your Jeannie certainly has. [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Kudos to *Mariapia* for inspiring  *"Guilt Free" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Occasionally we all may feel the tiniest twinge of guilt over the number of bags we have.
> 
> Possibly because bags (in general) are considered "fripperies" rather than necessities.
> 
> Yet, if every bag is indeed a "book" with its very own story to tell, the old adage that "you can't have too many books" holds true for our bags as well.  :reading:
> 
> And who among us would ever fault anyone for "adding to their library?"



As a librarian, I wholeheartedly endorse this analogy. And I must have sensed the theme of the day despite not checking the board because I put in a best offer for a vintage coach bag yesterday. It was accepted this am. I will post pix as soon as I receive it. I am so excited. It feels as if I haven't bought a bag in ages (it's probably only been 4 or 5 months).

It is a soft satchel 4055 doctor bag in a reddish-burgundy color. It's from the 1980s but is in remarkably good condition (at least from the photos).


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Nothing superficial here, Mariapia. Just think about all the shallow, bad written and silly books out there. A lot of bags have more depth, craftsmanship and story - your Jeannie certainly has. [emoji8]



+1 excellent point


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> As a librarian, I wholeheartedly endorse this analogy. And I must have sensed the theme of the day despite not checking the board because I put in a best offer for a vintage coach bag yesterday. It was accepted this am. I will post pix as soon as I receive it. I am so excited. It feels as if I haven't bought a bag in ages (it's probably only been 4 or 5 months).
> 
> It is a soft satchel 4055 doctor bag in a reddish-burgundy color. It's from the 1980s but is in remarkably good condition (at least from the photos).




I love vintage bags, misskriss!
I have a few myself.
I am looking forward to your reveal![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nothing superficial here, Mariapia. Just think about all the shallow, bad written and silly books out there. A lot of bags have more depth, craftsmanship and story - your Jeannie certainly has. [emoji8]







misskris03 said:


> +1 excellent point




Thank you ladies! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> As a librarian, I wholeheartedly endorse this analogy. And I must have sensed the theme of the day despite not checking the board because I put in a best offer for a vintage coach bag yesterday. It was accepted this am. I will post pix as soon as I receive it. I am so excited. It feels as if I haven't bought a bag in ages (it's probably only been 4 or 5 months).
> 
> It is a soft satchel 4055 doctor bag in a reddish-burgundy color. It's from the 1980s but is in remarkably good condition (at least from the photos).



It sounds gorgeous, Misskris. I love vintage bags not only for their style but their quality as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love books as  well, Ludmilla, but.... see how superficial I am....They come second! [emoji41][emoji41]



Not superficial at all, Mariapia! Especially on this forum!  :lolots:



Ludmilla said:


> Nothing superficial here, Mariapia. Just think about all the shallow, bad written and silly books out there. *A lot of bags have more depth, craftsmanship and story - your Jeannie certainly has*



 *Great point, Ludmilla! *


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It sounds gorgeous, Misskris. I love vintage bags not only for their style but their quality as well.







Mariapia said:


> I love vintage bags, misskriss!
> I have a few myself.
> I am looking forward to your reveal![emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks ladies


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Thanks ladies




Hui! I'm curious about your new bag as well! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> +1 excellent point







Fimpagebag said:


> Not superficial at all, Mariapia! Especially on this forum!  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great point, Ludmilla! *




You make me blush. [emoji28]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hui! I'm curious about your new bag as well! [emoji4]




Thanks, Ludmilla


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not superficial at all, Mariapia! Especially on this forum!  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Great point, Ludmilla! *




True, Fim! We are all on the same boat here and it's very comforting![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
The Purse Forum rocks ![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

We are celebrating La Fête de la musique today!
From my apartment, I can hear a French band playing Amy Winehouse's Back to Black! One of my favourites!
A neighbour I met while walking my dog told me she was going to spend the night at a hotel...
It will be impossible to watch TV tonight.....
Time to browse ...  and look for something. 
Who said I am going to look for a bag?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We are celebrating La Fête de la musique today!
> From my apartment, I can hear a French band playing Amy Winehouse's Back to Black! One of my favourites!
> A neighbour I met while walking my dog told me she was going to spend the night at a hotel...
> It will be impossible to watch TV tonight.....
> Time to browse ...  and look for something.
> Who said I am going to look for a bag?[emoji15][emoji15]




This sounds lovely, Mariapia! Is there anything better than browsing through bags while listening to good music? You could also take one of your beautiful bags and attent together the festivities of course. [emoji162][emoji445][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds lovely, Mariapia! Is there anything better than browsing through bags while listening to good music? You could also take one of your beautiful bags and attent together the festivities of course. [emoji162][emoji445][emoji8]




Ludmilla, I don't even need to go out... All I have to do is sit on my balcony and listen to the bands playing right below! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds lovely, Mariapia! Is there anything better than browsing through bags while listening to good music? You could also take one of your beautiful bags and attent together the festivities of course. [emoji162][emoji445][emoji8]




Are you celebrating La Fête de la musique in Germany?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Are you celebrating La Fête de la musique in Germany?




No, but we have different music festivities! One is a great open Air classic Event in a huge park. You can go there for free and have a picknick. [emoji4]

Sitting on the balcony sounds lovely, too. Here it's too cold for sitting outside today. [emoji19]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, but we have different music festivities! One is a great open Air classic Event in a huge park. You can go there for free and have a picknick. [emoji4]
> 
> Sitting on the balcony sounds lovely, too. Here it's too cold for sitting outside today. [emoji19]




The temperature is around 25 degrees today, there are lots of people outside.
Different bands are playing around the city. My dog is terrified.... [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The temperature is around 25 degrees today, there are lots of people outside.
> Different bands are playing around the city. My dog is terrified.... [emoji15][emoji15]




Poor dog! I can imagine that he is upset. We have 16 degrees and rain. [emoji24]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Poor dog! I can imagine that he is upset. We have 16 degrees and rain. [emoji24]




I think there is a heat wave coming next week, Ludmilla! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, I don't even need to go out... All I have to do is sit on my balcony and listen to the bands playing right below! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




That sounds lovely!


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That sounds lovely!




One of the bands was not very good, misskris, but they played nearly all night....[emoji26]


----------



## udalrike

Did she sing too, Mariapia?    :
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIxOl1EraXA


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Did she sing too, Mariapia?    :
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIxOl1EraXA




I don't think so, udalrike! 
We don't see her very often. 
No new songs, no concerts = no TV shows!


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> I don't think so, udalrike!
> We don't see her very often.
> No new songs, no concerts = no TV shows!



She was quite famous in Germany when I was a child.


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> She was quite famous in Germany when I was a child.




Now, she is still very popular in Russia.[emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

I prefer Georges Moustaki.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> One of the bands was not very good, misskris, but they played nearly all night....[emoji26]




That's a shame


----------



## misskris03

My new to me vintage coach bag came today. It looks *amazing* for a 30 year old bag. I love it (and so does one of the cats). Not sure why it's on its side, but I hope you get the idea. The color is a lovely burgundy. It looks washed out in the photo, so you'll have to take my word for it.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> My new to me vintage coach bag came today. It looks *amazing* for a 30 year old bag. I love it (and so does one of the cats). Not sure why it's on its side, but I hope you get the idea. The color is a lovely burgundy. It looks washed out in the photo, so you'll have to take my word for it.



Been waiting for this reveal. 
Great photo!
As oxblood fan, can agree the color changes in different lights. Part of amazing charm.
What a beauty to find, congrats!
Know you'll love her.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Been waiting for this reveal.
> Great photo!
> As oxblood fan, can agree the color changes in different lights. Part of amazing charm.
> What a beauty to find, congrats!
> Know you'll love her.



Thanks


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> My new to me vintage coach bag came today. It looks *amazing* for a 30 year old bag. I love it (and so does one of the cats). Not sure why it's on its side, but I hope you get the idea. The color is a lovely burgundy. It looks washed out in the photo, so you'll have to take my word for it.



Fantastic find, Misskris! Your "new to you" Coach is everything we lust for in a vintage bag. Timeless style, scrumptious leather, and great color. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Fantastic find, Misskris! Your "new to you" Coach is everything we lust for in a vintage bag. Timeless style, scrumptious leather, and great color. Congrats and enjoy!



Aww, thanks!


----------



## udalrike

Congrats, Misskriss!! Gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> My new to me vintage coach bag came today. It looks *amazing* for a 30 year old bag. I love it (and so does one of the cats). Not sure why it's on its side, but I hope you get the idea. The color is a lovely burgundy. It looks washed out in the photo, so you'll have to take my word for it.



Oh, she's here, finally! What a beautiful bag and I adore the sleeping cat and sheep pillow arrangement.  Enjoy your bag in good health and pet kitty for me.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> My new to me vintage coach bag came today. It looks *amazing* for a 30 year old bag. I love it (and so does one of the cats). Not sure why it's on its side, but I hope you get the idea. The color is a lovely burgundy. It looks washed out in the photo, so you'll have to take my word for it.




Great find, misskris! Love everything about it. 30 years old and still young and timeless at the same time.
Huge huge congrats![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> Congrats, Misskriss!! Gorgeous bag!!!





Ludmilla said:


> Oh, she's here, finally! What a beautiful bag and I adore the sleeping cat and sheep pillow arrangement.  Enjoy your bag in good health and pet kitty for me.





Mariapia said:


> Great find, misskris! Love everything about it. 30 years old and still young and timeless at the same time.
> Huge huge congrats![emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much, ladies!! Pinch Purse islanders are the best


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I don't know what's going on but all my leather bags seem to weigh a ton at the moment....
Today, I have chosen my colourful and lightweight MBMJ nylon bag...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I don't know what's going on but all my leather bags seem to weigh a ton at the moment....
> Today, I have chosen my colourful and lightweight MBMJ nylon bag...[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042874



I hear you, Mariapia. But I'm stubbornly sticking with the leather bags.  I'm with Madame Balzane today and it feels a bit like this:







Btw. it's always fun to see this bag of yours!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I hear you, Mariapia. But I'm stubbornly sticking with the leather bags.  I'm with Madame Balzane today and it feels a bit like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw. it's always fun to see this bag of yours!




Your Balzane is gorgeous, Ludmilla! Most of my bags are leather too.
Tomorrow, I am taking out my Minelli [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.


----------



## udalrike

Love your bags, Mariapia! At the moment I prefer lightweight bags too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Balzane is gorgeous, Ludmilla! Most of my bags are leather too.
> Tomorrow, I am taking out my Minelli [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043280




You do a great job in rotating your pretty bags! [emoji106] I'm lazy... It's going to be Madame B until the end of the week...
Your Minelli is nice a beautiful caramel colour. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You do a great job in rotating your pretty bags! [emoji106] I'm lazy... It's going to be Madame B until the end of the week...
> Your Minelli is nice a beautiful caramel colour. [emoji4]




I am lazy, too, Ludmilla....
What I do is empty my bag every night and decide which bag I will take out on the next day. It helps ! [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> I don't know what's going on but all my leather bags seem to weigh a ton at the moment....
> Today, I have chosen my colourful and lightweight MBMJ nylon bag...[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042874







Mariapia said:


> Your Balzane is gorgeous, Ludmilla! Most of my bags are leather too.
> Tomorrow, I am taking out my Minelli [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3043280




Great bags as always, mariapia! The color of that Minnelli is fantastic and the leather looks as if it smells wonderful too,


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am lazy, too, Ludmilla....
> What I do is empty my bag every night and decide which bag I will take out on the next day. It helps ! [emoji8]



I'm considering the one week - one bag rule... but not so sure, if this works out.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm considering the one week - one bag rule... but not so sure, if this works out.




One week One bag is a very good rule, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Yesterday the sales period started in most French regions and on the Internet...
In my area, we will have to wait one more week.[emoji49][emoji49]
So no sales at the Longchamp boutique for me.
I am waiting for the Jeremy Scott limited edition....which won't be on sale, unfortunately. 
In the meantime, I have to be reasonable even if lots of models are on the so called wish list ..
Maybe an orange Le Pliage....
Wait and see,.....[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday the sales period started in most French regions and on the Internet...
> In my area, we will have to wait one more week.[emoji49][emoji49]
> So no sales at the Longchamp boutique for me.
> I am waiting for the Jeremy Scott limited edition....which won't be on sale, unfortunately.
> In the meantime, I have to be reasonable even if lots of models are on the so called wish list ..
> Maybe an orange Le Pliage....
> Wait and see,.....[emoji8]



Our sales have already started but I'm trying to be a good girl. Well, it's easy regarding bags. Nothing catches my eye and I'm perfectly ok with that. Regarding clothes I avoid the shops, because the wardrobe is FULL. I thought about sneaking into the LC boutique in order to just see if the bird cage Le Pliage is still there. But I decided against it. 

Which models of your wishlist are reduced (don't want to enable, I'm just curious)? 

I wouldn't settle with an orange Le Pliage. I bet you would get an orange leather tote as soon as one jumps into your way.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Our sales have already started but I'm trying to be a good girl. Well, it's easy regarding bags. Nothing catches my eye and I'm perfectly ok with that. Regarding clothes I avoid the shops, because the wardrobe is FULL. I thought about sneaking into the LC boutique in order to just see if the bird cage Le Pliage is still there. But I decided against it.
> 
> Which models of your wishlist are reduced (don't want to enable, I'm just curious)?
> 
> I wouldn't settle with an orange Le Pliage. I bet you would get an orange leather tote as soon as one jumps into your way.




You are right about the orange LP, Ludmilla.[emoji106]
My local boutique has no bags on sale right now. They have to wait till the first of July. 
I avoid looking at bags on the Internet. I might be tempted, buy something I don't really need and spend the money I have saved for my Jeremy Scott LP![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are right about the orange LP, Ludmilla.[emoji106]
> My local boutique has no bags on sale right now. They have to wait till the first of July.
> I avoid looking at bags on the Internet. I might be tempted, buy something I don't really need and spend the money I have saved for my Jeremy Scott LP![emoji15][emoji15]



The first of July is not far away, Mariapia. Though I recommend to stay away from the sales. You will feel thrice pleased as soon as you get the Jeremy Scott LP. 
I'm also trying very hard not to be tempted into silly purchases. I really want to try not to buy any bag until the end of the year. I do have a big Mulb splurge in mind and I have to hold my wallet closed until then.  
Like you I'm avoiding the internet sale - which is really tough. :weird:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Apologies for my absence..but the week thus far has been insane. 

Terrific thunderstorms, power outages, and my internet access pffffttt!    :storm:

But now I'm back....at least for the moment...with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders....




Mariapia said:


> You are right about the orange LP, Ludmilla.[emoji106]
> My local boutique has no bags on sale right now. They have to wait till the first of July.
> I avoid looking at bags on the Internet. I might be tempted, buy something I don't really need and spend the money I have saved for my Jeremy Scott LP![emoji15][emoji15]







Ludmilla said:


> The first of July is not far away, Mariapia. Though I recommend to stay away from the sales. You will feel thrice pleased as soon as you get the Jeremy Scott LP.
> I'm also trying very hard not to be tempted into silly purchases. I really want to try not to buy any bag until the end of the year. I do have a big Mulb splurge in mind and I have to hold my wallet closed until then.
> Like you I'm avoiding the internet sale - which is really tough. :weird:



Wonderful resolve resisting temptation, ladies! :okay:

I've sworn off looking  at bags online as well just in case an impulse purchase is waiting to  pounce!

:devil:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Apologies for my absence..but the week thus far has been insane.
> 
> Terrific thunderstorms, power outages, and my internet access pffffttt!    :storm:
> 
> But now I'm back....at least for the moment...with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful resolve resisting temptation, ladies! :okay:
> 
> I've sworn off looking  at bags online as well just in case an impulse purchase is waiting to  pounce!
> 
> :devil:



Hi Fim,
so nice to see you back on the island! I started worrying... please stay dry and save during the storms! I will think at you and can hopefully send you better weather!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Apologies for my absence..but the week thus far has been insane.
> 
> Terrific thunderstorms, power outages, and my internet access pffffttt!    :storm:
> 
> But now I'm back....at least for the moment...with my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful resolve resisting temptation, ladies! :okay:
> 
> I've sworn off looking  at bags online as well just in case an impulse purchase is waiting to  pounce!
> 
> :devil:




I was worried too, Fim! We missed you!
Fortunately you are safe!
I hope summer will come soon!
You can see that your friends have been reasonable so far....
We are all avoiding looking at bags on line!
Something in the air again?[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Points to Ponder" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.   

1.* "Celebrity" handbags.* Whenever a celebrity launches their own line of bags, clothing, etc. I pay strict attention to how often they're seen *actually wearing their own brand.* To my mind, if they "won't be caught dead" wearing their own brand, *why should anyone else?*. 

2.*What's old might be new, but it won't be as good.*. To a certain degree there are a finite number of actual styles of handbags. So it's hardly a surprise styles get recycled. Unfortunately, *while vintage bags might be reprised* it's seldom that their *quality and workmanship is.* 

3.*Omitting the details.* While I am not adverse to bit of bling, far too many  designer bags these days are *so outré that they cheapen the brand.* 

4.*Identity Crisis.* In the folksy vernacular of my home County, *"dance with the one that brung ya"* is good advice. Too many contemporary brands of late aspire to be anyone but themselves, leaving their loyal customers who were instrumental in building their brand *alienated and betrayed.*.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Points to Ponder" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 1.* "Celebrity" handbags.* Whenever a celebrity launches their own line of bags, clothing, etc. I pay strict attention to how often they're seen *actually wearing their own brand.* To my mind, if they "won't be caught dead" wearing their own brand, *why should anyone else?*.
> 
> 2.*What's old might be new, but it won't be as good.*. To a certain degree there are a finite number of actual styles of handbags. So it's hardly a surprise styles get recycled. Unfortunately, *while vintage bags might be reprised* it's seldom that their *quality and workmanship is.*
> 
> 3.*Omitting the details.* While I am not adverse to bit of bling, far too many  designer bags these days are *so outré that they cheapen the brand.*
> 
> 4.*Identity Crisis.* In the folksy vernacular of my home County, *"dance with the one that brung ya"* is good advice. Too many contemporary brands of late aspire to be anyone but themselves, leaving their loyal customers who were instrumental in building their brand *alienated and betrayed.*.



Good points as usual, Fim! 
It's sad that many brands don't trust their craftsmanship or quality more and think they need the support of celebrity designed bags. To me this is worse than giving bags to celebrities so they advertise them while wearing. No one can tell me that those celebrities actually design their namesake handbags. Perhaps they are allowed to chose the colour or touch the leather in order to say into a camera "Oh, this feels nice." Nevertheless I'm asking myself if this kind of advertisement is really paying off for the brands? Do customers really run for celebrity "designed" bags? Are we - the customers - really so silly and manipulable? 
Also, I'm with you on the point, that styles come back now and then - the quality does not. Profit margins need to be reached and investors and shareholders have to be satisfied. The brands only want us to buy more and more and more. They don't want us to be satisfied. 
Oh, and speaking of identity crisis. My favorite brand Mulberry does have one right now. There's a new designer coming and due to the things I've mentioned above the brand is loosing its roots. The "marmalade, honey and hedgehog feeling" like a dear friend calls the Mulberry heritage. In order to flatter bloggers they are running behind a Celine-like, clean and urban style  that has not much to do with the Mulberry brand we know. It looks generic and like bags from every other brand. You wouldn't even recogise those bags as "Mulberry" anymore. In order to dance with their investors and keeping profit high they start to use fake suede micro fibre lining instead of real suede, or calf skin instead of goat. In fact they use "goat printed calf leather". Not to mention their continuing price increases. 



Rant over.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> .... speaking of identity crisis. My favorite brand Mulberry does have one right now. There's a new designer coming and due to the things I've mentioned above the brand is loosing its roots. The "marmalade, honey and hedgehog feeling" like a dear friend calls the Mulberry heritage.
> 
> In order to flatter bloggers they are running behind a Celine-like, clean and urban style  that has not much to do with the Mulberry brand we know. It looks generic and like bags from every other brand.You wouldn't even recogise those bags as "Mulberry" anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Rant over.



^^  

*Well said, Ludmilla!* I fear Dooney is going following the same path as Mulberry. Their recent offerings aren't bad, but they don't say "Dooney" to me. All I know is that my older Dooneys always elicit compliments while I believe  the newer "meh" styles will fly firmly under the radar and largely go unnoticed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> *Well said, Ludmilla!* I fear Dooney is going following the same path as Mulberry. Their recent offerings aren't bad, but they don't say "Dooney" to me. All I know is that my older Dooneys always elicit compliments while I believe  the newer "meh" styles will fly firmly under the radar and largely go unnoticed.




I'm really sad that other brands experience the same changes. Seems to be infectious. [emoji19]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Good points as usual, Fim!
> It's sad that many brands don't trust their craftsmanship or quality more and think they need the support of celebrity designed bags. To me this is worse than giving bags to celebrities so they advertise them while wearing. No one can tell me that those celebrities actually design their namesake handbags. Perhaps they are allowed to chose the colour or touch the leather in order to say into a camera "Oh, this feels nice." Nevertheless I'm asking myself if this kind of advertisement is really paying off for the brands? Do customers really run for celebrity "designed" bags? Are we - the customers - really so silly and manipulable?
> Also, I'm with you on the point, that styles come back now and then - the quality does not. Profit margins need to be reached and investors and shareholders have to be satisfied. The brands only want us to buy more and more and more. They don't want us to be satisfied.
> Oh, and speaking of identity crisis. My favorite brand Mulberry does have one right now. There's a new designer coming and due to the things I've mentioned above the brand is loosing its roots. The "marmalade, honey and hedgehog feeling" like a dear friend calls the Mulberry heritage. In order to flatter bloggers they are running behind a Celine-like, clean and urban style  that has not much to do with the Mulberry brand we know. It looks generic and like bags from every other brand. You wouldn't even recogise those bags as "Mulberry" anymore. In order to dance with their investors and keeping profit high they start to use fake suede micro fibre lining instead of real suede, or calf skin instead of goat. In fact they use "goat printed calf leather". Not to mention their continuing price increases.
> 
> 
> 
> Rant over.



Champion rant, my friend! And such good points.

This current mulberry lark must stop.
Fake suede linings & fake goat will force me to tunnel into my current bags, as an angry badger.
And sleep until sense returns. 

Happily, my bags are comfortable & quite dark inside, when postman locks are closed tight.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Champion rant, my friend! And such good points.
> 
> 
> 
> This current mulberry lark must stop.
> 
> Fake suede linings & fake goat will force me to tunnel into my current bags, as an angry badger.
> 
> And sleep until sense returns.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, my bags are comfortable & quite dark inside, when postman locks are closed tight.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Yeah. Thank you! I forgot to mention thinner shoulder straps on some newer models... 

Do you think there is enough space in your dark bags for a second angry badger (read: me)? I could bring cookies... And cherries! We will harvest them this weekend. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Yeah. Thank you! I forgot to mention thinner shoulder straps on some newer models...
> 
> Do you think there is enough space in your dark bags for a second angry badger (read: me)? I could bring cookies... And cherries! We will harvest them this weekend. [emoji4]



Oh, cherry season is so wonderful! How delicious.

I'm imagining a line of leather handbags, sitting somewhere on PP Island, filled with several angry badgers eating cookies & fruit together! 
Not a bad way to kick-off the weekend, really.


----------



## udalrike

x


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, cherry season is so wonderful! How delicious.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm imagining a line of leather handbags, sitting somewhere on PP Island, filled with several angry badgers eating cookies & fruit together!
> 
> Not a bad way to kick-off the weekend, really.




[emoji23] You know some things make me "fox devil wild"... 

I can also hear grumbling and scolding from inside those (lightly shaking) leather bags. Angry badgers make some noise. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly




----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


>




[emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Points to Ponder" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.* "Celebrity" handbags.* Whenever a celebrity launches their own line of bags, clothing, etc. I pay strict attention to how often they're seen *actually wearing their own brand.* To my mind, if they "won't be caught dead" wearing their own brand, *why should anyone else?*.
> 
> 
> 
> 2.*What's old might be new, but it won't be as good.*. To a certain degree there are a finite number of actual styles of handbags. So it's hardly a surprise styles get recycled. Unfortunately, *while vintage bags might be reprised* it's seldom that their *quality and workmanship is.*
> 
> 
> 
> 3.*Omitting the details.* While I am not adverse to bit of bling, far too many  designer bags these days are *so outré that they cheapen the brand.*
> 
> 
> 
> 4.*Identity Crisis.* In the folksy vernacular of my home County, *"dance with the one that brung ya"* is good advice. Too many contemporary brands of late aspire to be anyone but themselves, leaving their loyal customers who were instrumental in building their brand *alienated and betrayed.*.




I totally agree, Fim. 
The question I am asking myself is "how many brands where there, let's say 15 years ago?"
Not as many as today, I think.
With the Internet, all those Fashion weeks, the magazines, hundreds of bags are all over the place. Yet only a small percentage sells and the brands have to fight to be among the happy few... and make as much money as they can before the trend disappears ...
They cut cost, go to China ( most of them do), and increase their prices of course...They perfectly know that times are changing, that buyers are not brand loyal any more but they are trying to accumulate money while there is time...Hence the huge margin profits!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Good points as usual, Fim!
> It's sad that many brands don't trust their craftsmanship or quality more and think they need the support of celebrity designed bags. To me this is worse than giving bags to celebrities so they advertise them while wearing. No one can tell me that those celebrities actually design their namesake handbags. Perhaps they are allowed to chose the colour or touch the leather in order to say into a camera "Oh, this feels nice." Nevertheless I'm asking myself if this kind of advertisement is really paying off for the brands? Do customers really run for celebrity "designed" bags? Are we - the customers - really so silly and manipulable?
> Also, I'm with you on the point, that styles come back now and then - the quality does not. Profit margins need to be reached and investors and shareholders have to be satisfied. The brands only want us to buy more and more and more. They don't want us to be satisfied.
> Oh, and speaking of identity crisis. My favorite brand Mulberry does have one right now. There's a new designer coming and due to the things I've mentioned above the brand is loosing its roots. The "marmalade, honey and hedgehog feeling" like a dear friend calls the Mulberry heritage. In order to flatter bloggers they are running behind a Celine-like, clean and urban style  that has not much to do with the Mulberry brand we know. It looks generic and like bags from every other brand. You wouldn't even recogise those bags as "Mulberry" anymore. In order to dance with their investors and keeping profit high they start to use fake suede micro fibre lining instead of real suede, or calf skin instead of goat. In fact they use "goat printed calf leather". Not to mention their continuing price increases.
> 
> 
> 
> Rant over.


I hear you. I don't own any mulberry but I wish I did 

"goat printed calf leather" is just sad. especially if they're raising prices.

 And I agree that their designs have gone downhill & lack character--this looks like a sad deManta ripoff: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/sale/sale-sub-cat/effie-tote-black-spongy-pebbled

And re Fim's point about the celebrity designers, the Cara Delevingne bags do nothing for me


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


>



That made my day.


----------



## Manelieht

I agree that bag designs seems to more and more cater to a young, fast fashion, blogger community. I follow fashion bloggers and many love the same bags and trends. I am actually getting a bit tired of it as of late. 
I am a fashion blogger too but I can not get myself to post about more popular things. I am okay with appealing only to a few selected people with my love for vintage, nostalgic and gothy fashion...and generally all very affordable 

Speaking of affordable, my latest steal is this vintage 60's ostrich leather bag I found at the flea market for 6 Eur! (It was 25 and I haggled) It reminds me of bags Audrey Hepburn wore in movies. I always admired the flat, boxy look.
It has suede leather interior, matching coin purse and a LOT of compartments!


----------



## Manelieht

Here is the interior. Sorry I only seem to be able to attach one image from my phone?


----------



## Mariapia

Manelieht said:


> I agree that bag designs seems to more and more cater to a young, fast fashion, blogger community. I follow fashion bloggers and many love the same bags and trends. I am actually getting a bit tired of it as of late.
> 
> I am a fashion blogger too but I can not get myself to post about more popular things. I am okay with appealing only to a few selected people with my love for vintage, nostalgic and gothy fashion...and generally all very affordable
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of affordable, my latest steal is this vintage 60's ostrich leather bag I found at the flea market for 6 Eur! (It was 25 and I haggled) It reminds me of bags Audrey Hepburn wore in movies. I always admired the flat, boxy look.
> 
> It has suede leather interior, matching coin purse and a LOT of compartments!




Absolutely gorgeous , Manelieht! And what a steal!
Congrats on your stunning find![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Manelieht said:


> I agree that bag designs seems to more and more cater to a young, fast fashion, blogger community. I follow fashion bloggers and many love the same bags and trends. I am actually getting a bit tired of it as of late.
> I am a fashion blogger too but I can not get myself to post about more popular things. I am okay with appealing only to a few selected people with my love for vintage, nostalgic and gothy fashion...and generally all very affordable
> 
> Speaking of affordable, my latest steal is this vintage 60's ostrich leather bag I found at the flea market for 6 Eur! (It was 25 and I haggled) It reminds me of bags Audrey Hepburn wore in movies. I always admired the flat, boxy look.
> It has suede leather interior, matching coin purse and a LOT of compartments!



What a great bag at a great price, Manelieht!  

Vintage bags are a passion of mine as well. 

They evoke an era when a lady wore her bag as opposed to these days when (all too often) the bag wears the woman!

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great bag at a great price, Manelieht!
> 
> 
> 
> Vintage bags are a passion of mine as well.
> 
> 
> 
> They evoke an era when a lady wore her bag as opposed to these days when (all too often) the bag wears the woman!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




You are right, Fim! But in the era you are alluding to, a lady used to carry a much smaller bag, in which she put her lipstick , a powder case, her keys and a small wallet! She didn't carry a phone, let alone her IPad, files or God knows what...  [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are right, Fim! But in the era you are alluding to, a lady used to carry a much smaller bag, in which she put her lipstick , a powder case, her keys and a small wallet! *She didn't carry a phone, let alone her IPad, files or God knows what..* [emoji8]



Very true, Mariapia. And many big bags have iconic style as well as utility. For me it's less about size and more about enduring style. A Le Pliage is iconic. A wannabe by other designers seldom has the same quality or cachet...


----------



## udalrike

It is iconic indeed, Fim! Great colour too....


----------



## udalrike

Gave one bag to a friend and ordered another. It was 57 Euro instead of 175 Euro.
I once saw a very similar bag in Siena, Italy, which I could not afford.
What do you think about it?


----------



## udalrike

It is made of leather, by the way.


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Gave one bag to a friend and ordered another. It was 57 Euro instead of 175 Euro.
> I once saw a very similar bag in Siena, Italy, which I could not afford.
> What do you think about it?
> 
> View attachment 3047221
> 
> View attachment 3047222



Love it, udalrike! The map graphic is complex yet subdued. Love the bag's clean lines and contrasting trim! Great choice!


----------



## udalrike

I would have preferred the map of France, Mariapia, as I love France more than Italy.....


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it, udalrike! The map graphic is complex yet subdued. Love the bag's clean lines and contrasting trim! Great choice!



Thank you, Fim ! My husband says it looks like "Renaissance", a time he likes very much...


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> I would have preferred the map of France, Mariapia, as I love France more than Italy.....



Italy appears to be the "map graphic" of choice among other designers as well, udalrike. (Patricia Nash particularly comes to mind.) It probably has more to do with the iconic "boot" and the Mediterranean Sea which makes placement of the graphic less problematic for the design.


----------



## udalrike

Fimpagebag said:


> Italy appears to be the "map graphic" of choice among other designers as well, udalrike. (Patricia Nash particularly comes to mind.) It probably has more to do with the iconic "boot" and the Mediterranean Sea which makes placement of the graphic less problematic for the design.



You are certainly right, Fim!


----------



## misskris03

Manelieht said:


> Here is the interior. Sorry I only seem to be able to attach one image from my phone?



Wow! That's a fantastic vintage bag. It appears to be in amazingly good shape.


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> Gave one bag to a friend and ordered another. It was 57 Euro instead of 175 Euro.
> I once saw a very similar bag in Siena, Italy, which I could not afford.
> What do you think about it?
> 
> View attachment 3047221
> 
> View attachment 3047222



Very nice! I love the colors. I like old maps too!


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Misskriss! They had a similar bag in grey....


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> It is made of leather, by the way.




Beautiful bag, udalrike. And a real bargain!
Huge Congrats on your find![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Misskriss! They had a similar bag in grey....



It's nice but I like yours better. I like the contrast of the handles


----------



## Manelieht

I really like it Udalrike! The print is very unique! 

I am looking forward to wearing my vintage bag with a vintage style outfit soon 

I also got a Michael Kors bag on sale for a very low price. I have never owned any MK. Some of the bags don't look very original and something about the leather and hardware seems odd. But I liked some of the recent styles from the FW 14 and SS 15 collections. The bag is fairly simple.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I hear you. I don't own any mulberry but I wish I did
> 
> "goat printed calf leather" is just sad. especially if they're raising prices.
> 
> And I agree that their designs have gone downhill & lack character--this looks like a sad deManta ripoff: http://www.mulberry.com/us/shop/sale/sale-sub-cat/effie-tote-black-spongy-pebbled
> 
> And re Fim's point about the celebrity designers, the Cara Delevingne bags do nothing for me



I don't like the Cara bag, either. Even worse are the bags from their resort 2016 collection: http://media.vogue.com/r/h_480,w_480//wp-content/uploads/2015/06/08/mulberry-resort-2016-02.jpg

Screams "boring" at me...


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> I agree that bag designs seems to more and more cater to a young, fast fashion, blogger community. I follow fashion bloggers and many love the same bags and trends. I am actually getting a bit tired of it as of late.
> I am a fashion blogger too but I can not get myself to post about more popular things. I am okay with appealing only to a few selected people with my love for vintage, nostalgic and gothy fashion...and generally all very affordable
> 
> Speaking of affordable, my latest steal is this vintage 60's ostrich leather bag I found at the flea market for 6 Eur! (It was 25 and I haggled) It reminds me of bags Audrey Hepburn wore in movies. I always admired the flat, boxy look.
> It has suede leather interior, matching coin purse and a LOT of compartments!





udalrike said:


> Gave one bag to a friend and ordered another. It was 57 Euro instead of 175 Euro.
> I once saw a very similar bag in Siena, Italy, which I could not afford.
> What do you think about it?
> 
> View attachment 3047221
> 
> View attachment 3047222



Very special bags, ladies!


----------



## udalrike

Manelieht said:


> I really like it Udalrike! The print is very unique!
> 
> I am looking forward to wearing my vintage bag with a vintage style outfit soon
> 
> I also got a Michael Kors bag on sale for a very low price. I have never owned any MK. Some of the bags don't look very original and something about the leather and hardware seems odd. But I liked some of the recent styles from the FW 14 and SS 15 collections. The bag is fairly simple.



Thank you, Manelieht! I like your bag too!
Can you show your MK bag?


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla said:


> Very special bags, ladies!



Thanks!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I don't like the Cara bag, either. Even worse are the bags from their resort 2016 collection: http://media.vogue.com/r/h_480,w_480//wp-content/uploads/2015/06/08/mulberry-resort-2016-02.jpg
> 
> Screams "boring" at me...



That *is* dull looking. It's a shame, as they used to have really classic but distinctive designs. I love the Bayswater, Alexa, Elgin etc. *sigh*

I didn't realize the prices had climbed so quickly:

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2550629/How-Mulberry-got-big-boots.html


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That *is* dull looking. It's a shame, as they used to have really classic but distinctive designs. I love the Bayswater, Alexa, Elgin etc. *sigh*
> 
> I didn't realize the prices had climbed so quickly:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2550629/How-Mulberry-got-big-boots.html




The article is devastating! In French we would say M is cutting the branch on which they are sitting! And they are not the only ones![emoji35]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> That *is* dull looking. It's a shame, as they used to have really classic but distinctive designs. I love the Bayswater, Alexa, Elgin etc. *sigh*
> 
> I didn't realize the prices had climbed so quickly:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2550629/How-Mulberry-got-big-boots.html




Thank you for this article, Misskris! Yep, their prices are going up and now with a new designer in line - Coca (? keep forgetting his name) from Celine - I fear the worst. But if the bags look like the one from the resort line I won't cry over unaffordable prices. [emoji23]
Nevertheless it's sad how brands can loose their roots so quickly... All talk about brand loyalty of customers no one talks about customer loyalty of brands. [emoji19]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The article is devastating! In French we would say M is cutting the branch on which they are sitting! And they are not the only ones![emoji35]




At least they do great on cutting this branch very thoroughly. One of the few things they got right in last few years. [emoji23]


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> That *is* dull looking. It's a shame, as they used to have really classic but distinctive designs. I love the Bayswater, Alexa, Elgin etc. *sigh*
> 
> I didn't realize the prices had climbed so quickly:
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/article-2550629/How-Mulberry-got-big-boots.html





Mariapia said:


> The article is devastating! In French we would say M is cutting the branch on which they are sitting! And they are not the only ones![emoji35]





Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for this article, Misskris! Yep, their prices are going up and now with a new designer in line - Coca (? keep forgetting his name) from Celine - I fear the worst. But if the bags look like the one from the resort line I won't cry over unaffordable prices. [emoji23]
> Nevertheless it's sad how brands can loose their roots so quickly... All talk about brand loyalty of customers no one talks about customer loyalty of brands. [emoji19]



*Excellent points all, ladies! *  

The prevailing corporate strategies employed by various design houses only draws "the line in the sand" even more firmly. There are those who view bags as a business.... 

*And then there are we intrepid Pinch Purse Islanders.* The dauntless among us who love and value bags *not* for the name they carry but for their quality, craftsmanship, and *essence.* *That indefinable quality that imbues a bag with a soul. *

Here's to all Pinch Purse Islanders and our beloved bags!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> The article is devastating! In French we would say M is cutting the branch on which they are sitting! And they are not the only ones![emoji35]



That's a great saying. But it's sad that these people think of their customers as fools who will tolerate endless price increases for the same product and/or will buy whatever new product they put out on the market regardless of quality/style simply because it's Mulberry (or Coach, or Chanel..) Grrrr.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> That's a great saying. But it's sad that these people think of their customers as fools who will tolerate endless price increases for the same product and/or will buy whatever new product they put out on the market regardless of quality/style simply because it's Mulberry (or Coach, or Chanel..) Grrrr.



The tranquil badger is ignoring marketing hype & eating cookies.
But would shred a cara bag with ferocious claws, if pushed.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> The tranquil badger is ignoring marketing hype & eating cookies.
> But would shred a cara bag with ferocious claws, if pushed.



*Kudos to the tranquil badger!* :lolots:

 As for me, if I do as I *"otter" **...    :giggles:

* (Eating Samosas while sticking to my resolve)


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> *Kudos to the tranquil badger!* :lolots:
> 
> As for me, if I do as I *"otter" **...    :giggles:
> 
> * (Eating Samosas while sticking to my resolve)



Perfect, Fim!


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> *Kudos to the tranquil badger!* :lolots:
> 
> As for me, if I do as I *"otter" **...    :giggles:
> 
> * (Eating Samosas while sticking to my resolve)



You still have Samoas? I inhaled those within 2 days of their arrival in the spring!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> The tranquil badger is ignoring marketing hype & eating cookies.
> But would shred a cara bag with ferocious claws, if pushed.



Ha! Tranquil badger is a more composed soul than I am


----------



## Ludmilla

Instead of becoming "fox devil wild" (read: hopping mad) I will try to rant less and dream more of beautiful bags...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Instead of becoming "fox devil wild" (read: hopping mad) I will try to rant less and dream more of beautiful bags...



*Righteous indignation is to be applauded and not condemned, Ludmilla.* Your impassioned and cogent "rants" more than faithfully reflect the bedrock on which Pinch Purse Island was founded.

We Pinch Purse Islanders may be many things (from different backgrounds, circumstances, and countries). But one thing *we are not is sheep.* 

I, for one, will not meekly submit nor condone the current dismal slide into mediocrity of many once coveted brands. Rage I will and rage I must....and you should too.

*Up the rebellion!*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Righteous indignation is to be applauded and not condemned, Ludmilla.* Your impassioned and cogent "rants" more than faithfully reflect the bedrock on which Pinch Purse Island was founded.
> 
> 
> 
> We Pinch Purse Islanders may be many things (from different backgrounds, circumstances, and countries). But one thing *we are not is sheep.*
> 
> 
> 
> I, for one, will not meekly submit nor condone the current dismal slide into mediocrity of many once coveted brands. Rage I will and rage I must....and you should too.
> 
> 
> 
> *Up the rebellion!*




Up the rebellion! Count me in, Fim!
I am sure that here on Pinch Purse Island, we perfectly feel what the future of bags buyers will be....
Times of bling are over, I think , and so is the power of ostentatious logos and unjustifed high prices.[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Up the rebellion! Count me in, Fim!
> I am sure that here on Pinch Purse Island, we perfectly feel what the future of bags buyers will be....
> *Times of bling are over, I think , and so is the power of ostentatious logos and unjustifed high prices.* [emoji8]



^^ :urock:

Well said, Mariapia! I refuse to be beguiled by slick advertising campaigns masking insensate  corporate greed.


----------



## Manelieht

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Manelieht! I like your bag too!
> Can you show your MK bag?



I will post as soon as it gets here  Maybe tomorrow.

Mulberry:
The tote bag linked is worse than the Cara bag for sure. They all lack character. I do like minimalist and clean designs too, but it has to be done right not to look boring. There still has to be a distinctive feature that makes the bag stand out, which these are lacking. Again I think it caters to the "minimalist" blogger community. It has been a thing lady to dress in black, white, grey and nude tones only and have minimal detail and patterns in your outfits. I think that is fun sometimes but some live by that philosophy ^^...
Would not want to miss my colorful clothing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Righteous indignation is to be applauded and not condemned, Ludmilla.* Your impassioned and cogent "rants" more than faithfully reflect the bedrock on which Pinch Purse Island was founded.
> 
> We Pinch Purse Islanders may be many things (from different backgrounds, circumstances, and countries). But one thing *we are not is sheep.*
> 
> I, for one, will not meekly submit nor condone the current dismal slide into mediocrity of many once coveted brands. Rage I will and rage I must....and you should too.
> 
> *Up the rebellion!*



:lolots:

So take your handbags, ladies, and fight!


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> I will post as soon as it gets here  Maybe tomorrow.
> 
> Mulberry:
> The tote bag linked is worse than the Cara bag for sure. They all lack character. I do like minimalist and clean designs too, but it has to be done right not to look boring. There still has to be a distinctive feature that makes the bag stand out, which these are lacking. Again I think it caters to the "minimalist" blogger community. It has been a thing lady to dress in black, white, grey and nude tones only and have minimal detail and patterns in your outfits. I think that is fun sometimes but some live by that philosophy ^^...
> Would not want to miss my colorful clothing.



I agree. The bag is "blogger inspired". It definitely lacks character or a distinctive feature. Nothing about this bag tells you who has made it. It could be from any brand. Sad imo.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> You still have Samoas? I inhaled those within 2 days of their arrival in the spring!




If you live near an Aldi's grocery, they sell a coconut macaroon cookie the is VERY close and will ride you over til next cookie season [emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Instead of becoming "fox devil wild" (read: hopping mad) I will try to rant less and dream more of beautiful bags...



I once had a very quiet, softspoken friend. When he became angry, he drew steam valves:
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRGMSbVbDm_h2RXywr0vPDwbedcCrW5flIFkcj0REFZxDPxfWhV

When he was very angry, they resembled crazy scrawls & gashes. 
But, this let him release some of the "mad hopping" feeling. Before he exploded.

"Softspoken" is a goal I may never realize.  
And I can't draw.
I am another wild devil fox--seems we're in good company on this island!


----------



## udalrike

because I (we) love bags which are NOT designer....


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> If you live near an Aldi's grocery, they sell a coconut macaroon cookie the is VERY close and will ride you over til next cookie season [emoji7]



Good to know! thanks


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> If you live near an Aldi's grocery, they sell a coconut macaroon cookie the is VERY close and will ride you over til next cookie season [emoji7]



Not in Germany....   (


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I once had a very quiet, softspoken friend. When he became angry, he drew steam valves:
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRGMSbVbDm_h2RXywr0vPDwbedcCrW5flIFkcj0REFZxDPxfWhV
> 
> When he was very angry, they resembled crazy scrawls & gashes.
> But, this let him release some of the "mad hopping" feeling. Before he exploded.
> 
> *"Softspoken" is a goal I may never realize.
> And I can't draw.*
> I am another wild devil fox--seems we're in good company on this island!



Me neither


----------



## Murphy47

udalrike said:


> Not in Germany....   (




Well that is just WRONG. I am so sorry. Probably better for the waist line tho. And they do taste better when you get the real thing in March.


----------



## udalrike

Murphy47 said:


> Well that is just WRONG. I am so sorry. Probably better for the waist line tho. And they do taste better when you get the real thing in March.



Thank you, Murphy!!
As long as I can get handbags n Germany everything is fine...


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Murphy!!
> As long as I can get handbags n Germany everything is fine...




Absolutely, udalrike![emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Breaking news![emoji6][emoji6]
I went to the Longchamp boutique this morning. 
I saw a nice beige Roseau, 20% off, a few Le Pliage, 52 instead of 62, but remained reasonable! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
The lady owner told me Longchamp is going to increase their prices very soon![emoji49][emoji49]
We are going to become suspicious If a designer doesn't rise his/her prices.. 
Will it mean his bags are not popular any more?
I am joking, of course!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news![emoji6][emoji6]
> I went to the Longchamp boutique this morning.
> I saw a nice beige Roseau, 20% off, a few Le Pliage, &#8364;52 instead of 62, but remained reasonable! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> The lady owner told me Longchamp is going to increase their prices very soon![emoji49][emoji49]
> We are going to become suspicious If a designer doesn't rise his/her prices..
> Will it mean his bags are not popular any more?
> I am joking, of course!





What?! LC wants to increase the prices?  I'm glad I got my Balzane before this. Yes, we should become suspicious  if designers don't increase their prices. There must be something wrong then.
I'm wondering when the bag bubble explodes... and selling margins go down.
Great job on staying strong, Mariapia. If the prices don't stay strong we do!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What?! LC wants to increase the prices?  I'm glad I got my Balzane before this. Yes, we should become suspicious  if designers don't increase their prices. There must be something wrong then.
> I'm wondering when the bag bubble explodes... and selling margins go down.
> Great job on staying strong, Mariapia. If the prices don't stay strong we do!




I don't know about you, Ludmilla but my income has been the same for years like most people in my country... [emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't know about you, Ludmilla but my income has been the same for years like most people in my country... [emoji49][emoji49]



I wish my income would increase as much and as often as the prices of bags. But no, it doesn't. While not just bags but everything else gets more expensive, the income stays the same. And yes, the income of most people here stays the same. We have a lot of strikes at the moment because of this (trains, post, kindergartens) and Germans aren't very eager strikers. But many have to struggle to pay the daily expenses.


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news![emoji6][emoji6]
> I went to the Longchamp boutique this morning.
> I saw a nice beige Roseau, 20% off, a few Le Pliage, 52 instead of 62, but remained reasonable! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> The lady owner told me Longchamp is going to increase their prices very soon![emoji49][emoji49]
> We are going to become suspicious If a designer doesn't rise his/her prices..
> Will it mean his bags are not popular any more?
> I am joking, of course!




Congrats on staying strong, Mariapia!!!!
At the moment I do not feel the need to have any more bags, - I REALLY hope this feeling will stay.....


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Congrats on staying strong, Mariapia!!!!
> At the moment I do not feel the need to have any more bags, - I REALLY hope this feeling will stay.....




Seems like everyone here is staying strong, udalrike![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Seems like everyone here is staying strong, udalrike![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




Let´s stay strong and cherish what we have!!!


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Let´s stay strong and cherish what we have!!!




Rotation is the key! And as Fim said in a previous post, every time we decide to go window shopping in town, let's take one of our most beautiful bags ... It will help us stay strong when looking at ... more"ordinary" purses![emoji6]
As for on line shopping....I suggest putting the same bag on a chair....glancing at it from time to time....while having a look at all those trendy bags on our computer...
It works, believe me![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia said:


> Rotation is the key! And as Fim said in a previous post, every time we decide to go window shopping in town, let's take one of our most beautiful bags ... It will help us stay strong when looking at ... more"ordinary" purses![emoji6]
> As for on line shopping....I suggest putting the same bag on a chair....glancing at it from time to time....while having a look at all those trendy bags on our computer...
> It works, believe me![emoji3][emoji3]



You are a wise woman, Mariapia! Which bag do you wear today?


----------



## Manelieht

I have to admit I am the type that just slowly keeps adding bags to the collection. I must have around 20 now, but they all get worn.
I do however spend less at the moment by either buying no name brands (OEM) that manufacture real leather bags or finding bargains.
This Michael Kors bag was a bargain. It was 50% off and I always get a monthly payment plan from this site anyway, so it will cost me 10 a month.
Last year I was paying off three bags at a higher monthly rate. This year I kept the cost of bags much lower 
The bag is wonderful btw. Very well made and I think the look is very classy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don't know about you, Ludmilla but my income has been the same for years like most people in my country... [emoji49][emoji49]



I know the feeling, Mariapia. The cost of ordinary expenses keep climbing while my income lags behind like a recalcitrant child.  



Ludmilla said:


> I wish my income would increase as much and as often as the prices of bags. But no, it doesn't. While not just bags but everything else gets more expensive, the income stays the same. And yes, the income of most people here stays the same. We have a lot of strikes at the moment because of this (trains, post, kindergartens) and Germans aren't very eager strikers. But many have to struggle to pay the daily expenses.



You're right, Ludmilla. The gap between ordinary hardworking people and designer bags grows wider every day. 


The only upside is that it offers an opportunity for newer contemporary designers to bridge the gap with their offerings.


----------



## Mariapia

Manelieht said:


> I have to admit I am the type that just slowly keeps adding bags to the collection. I must have around 20 now, but they all get worn.
> 
> I do however spend less at the moment by either buying no name brands (OEM) that manufacture real leather bags or finding bargains.
> 
> This Michael Kors bag was a bargain. It was 50% off and I always get a monthly payment plan from this site anyway, so it will cost me 10 a month.
> 
> Last year I was paying off three bags at a higher monthly rate. This year I kept the cost of bags much lower
> 
> The bag is wonderful btw. Very well made and I think the look is very classy.




Beautiful bag, Manelieht![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I have noticed that absolutely no one wants to pay full price for anything at the moment, whether it's a hotel room or a fridge or a pair of jeans or a bag... 
I think that there is no going back....[emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Manelieht said:


> I have to admit I am the type that just slowly keeps adding bags to the collection. I must have around 20 now, but they all get worn.
> I do however spend less at the moment by either buying no name brands (OEM) that manufacture real leather bags or finding bargains.
> This Michael Kors bag was a bargain. It was 50% off and I always get a monthly payment plan from this site anyway, so it will cost me 10 a month.
> Last year I was paying off three bags at a higher monthly rate. This year I kept the cost of bags much lower
> The bag is wonderful btw. Very well made and I think the look is very classy.



Love your Michael Kors, Manelieht! Such a classic clean understated style destined to turn heads!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know the feeling, Mariapia. The cost of ordinary expenses keep climbing while my income lags behind like a recalcitrant child.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're right, Ludmilla. The gap between ordinary hardworking people and designer bags grows wider every day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only upside is that it offers an opportunity for newer contemporary designers to bridge the gap with their offerings.




All the expensive brands are increasing their prices at the moment.
I am pretty sure that lots of ladies who used to be their customers will turn to more affordable and yet excellent quality brands.
There always comes a time when " trop c'est trop!"[emoji49][emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Rotation is the key! And as Fim said in a previous post, every time we decide to go window shopping in town, let's take one of our most beautiful bags ... It will help us stay strong when looking at ... more"ordinary" purses![emoji6]
> As for on line shopping....I suggest putting the same bag on a chair....glancing at it from time to time....while having a look at all those trendy bags on our computer...
> It works, believe me![emoji3][emoji3]



Sounds like we're both paddling the same boat, Mariapia!     :salute:

It may just be me, but I'm utterly uninspired by many designers' latest offerings. Perhaps it's because my lifestyle is fairly mundane. Or my pennies too pinched. Whatever the reason, I just can't work up any enthusiasm for what I've been seeing lately.  

Time to just sit back and enjoy the bags I have.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sounds like we're both paddling the same boat, Mariapia!     :salute:
> 
> 
> 
> It may just be me, but I'm utterly uninspired by many designers' latest offerings. Perhaps it's because my lifestyle is fairly mundane. Or my pennies too pinched. Whatever the reason, I just can't work up any enthusiasm for what I've been seeing lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Time to just sit back and enjoy the bags I have.




And WE love bags! Imagine the ladies who are not as interested... [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> I have to admit I am the type that just slowly keeps adding bags to the collection. I must have around 20 now, but they all get worn.
> I do however spend less at the moment by either buying no name brands (OEM) that manufacture real leather bags or finding bargains.
> This Michael Kors bag was a bargain. It was 50% off and I always get a monthly payment plan from this site anyway, so it will cost me 10 a month.
> Last year I was paying off three bags at a higher monthly rate. This year I kept the cost of bags much lower
> The bag is wonderful btw. Very well made and I think the look is very classy.



Another timeless classic. Beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Sounds like we're both paddling the same boat, Mariapia!     :salute:
> 
> It may just be me, but I'm utterly uninspired by many designers' latest offerings. Perhaps it's because my lifestyle is fairly mundane. Or my pennies too pinched. Whatever the reason, I just can't work up any enthusiasm for what I've been seeing lately.
> 
> Time to just sit back and enjoy the bags I have.





Mariapia said:


> And WE love bags! Imagine the ladies who are not as interested... [emoji6]



I think we had our fair share of bag failures already. We know what styles work for us, we can differ between high and low quality, to make it short: we have seen it all. Therefore we KNOW what a purse is worth. And many designers aren't worth their growing prices anymore... so we find beauty and quality in other - more affordable - places.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I think we had our fair share of bag failures already. We know what styles work for us, we can differ between high and low quality, to make it short: we have seen it all. Therefore we KNOW what a purse is worth. And many designers aren't worth their growing prices anymore... so we find beauty and quality in other - more affordable - places.




All excellent points ladies. 
I feel the same over the bags styles I have seen so far for fall. The lackluster designs make it easy to walk away wallet unscathed. 
In my case, however, I think it has to do with a firm "no backsies" rule. 
Meaning, if I already wore a style the first time around, no going back. 
The current trend in my neck of the woods- fringe. On everything. Aside from being a walking cat toy, fringe was huge in the 70's and for a moment in the 80's. 
This is an easy trend for me to bypass because who wants to remember being 14 again?


----------



## Fimpagebag

At the start of a four day holiday weekend....it's time for *Turquoise!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> All excellent points ladies.
> I feel the same over the bags styles I have seen so far for fall. The lackluster designs make it easy to walk away wallet unscathed.
> In my case, however, I think it has to do with a firm "no backsies" rule.
> Meaning, if I already wore a style the first time around, no going back.
> The current trend in my neck of the woods- fringe. On everything. Aside from being a walking cat toy, fringe was huge in the 70's and for a moment in the 80's.
> This is an easy trend for me to bypass because who wants to remember being 14 again?



Ouch! You hit the nail firmly on the head, Murphy. I've recently "de-fringed" my collection, gifting my fringe bag to a younger niece. 

Lesson learned.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> At the start of a four day holiday weekend....it's time for *Turquoise!*




Beautiful bag to celebrate the 4th of July weekend! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Turquoise bag and outfit are perfect, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> At the start of a four day holiday weekend....it's time for *Turquoise!*




What a nice bag, Fim! [emoji4] Enjoy your holiday weekend!!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> At the start of a four day holiday weekend....it's time for *Turquoise!*




THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!! Wow. Enjoy that one. I have a (tiny) bit of bag envy. [emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Ouch! You hit the nail firmly on the head, Murphy. I've recently "de-fringed" my collection, gifting my fringe bag to a younger niece.
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson learned.




Yeah, it's hard to realize my Stevie Nicks days are far behind me. 
Luckily for all of us, new bags come out all the time. 
Big sales weekend here in the Midwest. Happy hunting to one and all.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> What?! LC wants to increase the prices?  I'm glad I got my Balzane before this. Yes, we should become suspicious  if designers don't increase their prices. There must be something wrong then.
> I'm wondering when the bag bubble explodes... and selling margins go down.
> Great job on staying strong, Mariapia. If the prices don't stay strong we do!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Rotation is the key! And as Fim said in a previous post, every time we decide to go window shopping in town, let's take one of our most beautiful bags ... It will help us stay strong when looking at ... more"ordinary" purses![emoji6]
> As for on line shopping....I suggest putting the same bag on a chair....glancing at it from time to time....while having a look at all those trendy bags on our computer...
> It works, believe me![emoji3][emoji3]



That is an excellent suggestion.


----------



## Manelieht

Thank you all! I think this MK bag will get lots of wear! I also like how the straps are shorter. Adjustable but definitely more around waist length 

Price Increases of brands:
I can imagine this will give many young and affordable brands a chance to shine! They all copy off of each other anyway, so if you can't afford the high end bag design X, you can always find a similar bag with another designer.



Fimpagebag said:


> At the start of a four day holiday weekend....it's time for *Turquoise!*



Wonderful! What a gorgeous bucket bag! &#128525;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!    

Today is all about preparing for tomorrow's trip to Old Fort Niagara. It has always been a popular historic venue in our area. It is a site steeped in history and brought to life throughout the year.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!
> 
> 
> 
> Today is all about preparing for tomorrow's trip to Old Fort Niagara. It has always been a popular historic venue in our area. It is a site steeped in history and brought to life throughout the year.




Wow! Sounds great, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
Is it located near Niagara Falls?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!
> 
> Today is all about preparing for tomorrow's trip to Old Fort Niagara. It has always been a popular historic venue in our area. It is a site steeped in history and brought to life throughout the year.




This looks lovely, Fim! I wish you a nice trip.


----------



## Grantsmom

misskris03 said:


> that is an excellent suggestion.




+1


----------



## Grantsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> At the start of a four day holiday weekend....it's time for *Turquoise!*




Great bag!!


----------



## Grantsmom

Manelieht said:


> I have to admit I am the type that just slowly keeps adding bags to the collection. I must have around 20 now, but they all get worn.
> 
> I do however spend less at the moment by either buying no name brands (OEM) that manufacture real leather bags or finding bargains.
> 
> This Michael Kors bag was a bargain. It was 50% off and I always get a monthly payment plan from this site anyway, so it will cost me 10 a month.
> 
> Last year I was paying off three bags at a higher monthly rate. This year I kept the cost of bags much lower
> 
> The bag is wonderful btw. Very well made and I think the look is very classy.




Gorgeous bag. Very sophisticated.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Sounds great, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
> Is it located near Niagara Falls?




Actually it's located on Lake Ontario, at the mouth of the Niagara River. Originally built as a fortification in what was then known as "New France."  

Little more than a stockade at first, it was later known as Fort Denonville, named for the governor of New France, the Marquis de Denonville. In 1688 it was pulled down to make way for what we now know as the "French Castle." 

But at the time it was known as the Maison a Machicoulis. In local parlance among the indigenous Iroquois it was known as the House of Peace, a trading post where they could trade goods without being intimidated by the soldiers garrisoned there.

Tomorrow I shall think of you, Mariapia, not only as I climb the steps of the French Castle, but when I (as do all visitors to the Fort) pause to pay my respects to the French soldiers who perished during France's 61 year tenure at the Fort.

Be assured then that these long ago soldiers, their graves far from their native land, are daily honored and destined never to be forgotten.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> At the start of a four day holiday weekend....it's time for *Turquoise!*



very nice! have a great holiday weekend.


----------



## misskris03

Manelieht said:


> Thank you all! I think this MK bag will get lots of wear! I also like how the straps are shorter. Adjustable but definitely more around waist length
> 
> Price Increases of brands:
> I can imagine this will give many young and affordable brands a chance to shine! *They all copy off of each other anyway, so if you can't afford the high end bag design X, you can always find a similar bag with another designer.*
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! What a gorgeous bucket bag! &#128525;



Very true!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Manelieht said:


> Thank you all! I think this MK bag will get lots of wear! I also like how the straps are shorter. Adjustable but definitely more around waist length
> 
> Price Increases of brands:
> I can imagine this will give many young and affordable brands a chance to shine! They all copy off of each other anyway, so if you can't afford the high end bag design X, you can always find a similar bag with another designer.
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful! What a gorgeous bucket bag! &#128525;





misskris03 said:


> Very true!



Thank you, ladies. It's one of my favorite summer bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually it's located on Lake Ontario, at the mouth of the Niagara River. Originally built as a fortification in what was then known as "New France."
> 
> Little more than a stockade at first, it was later known as Fort Denonville, named for the governor of New France, the Marquis de Denonville. In 1688 it was pulled down to make way for what we now know as the "French Castle."
> 
> But at the time it was known as the Maison a Machicoulis. In local parlance among the indigenous Iroquois it was known as the House of Peace, a trading post where they could trade goods without being intimidated by the soldiers garrisoned there.
> 
> Tomorrow I shall think of you, Mariapia, not only as I climb the steps of the French Castle, but when I (as do all visitors to the Fort) pause to pay my respects to the French soldiers who perished during France's 61 year tenure at the Fort.
> 
> Be assured then that these long ago soldiers, their graves far from their native land, are daily honored and destined never to be forgotten.




Thank you so much, Fim! 
I wish you a nice trip to that great place![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Happy 4th of July to all our American friends![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!   

Yesterday at Old Fort Niagara, waiting in line in the ladies' room, I observed how many Asian ladies were carrying either LV or Chanel bags. 

While their luxury designer bags were lovely, the vast majority of bags carried by American and Canadian ladies were either MK or lesser known contemporary brands. Among the latter,  my * Black Sorial convertible backpack/hobo....*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!
> 
> Yesterday at Old Fort Niagara, waiting in line in the ladies' room, I observed how many Asian ladies were carrying either LV or Chanel bags.
> 
> While their luxury designer bags were lovely, the vast majority of bags carried by American and Canadian ladies were either MK or lesser known contemporary brands. Among the latter,  my * Black Sorial convertible backpack/hobo....*



And in it's hobo incarnation....


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> And in it's hobo incarnation....



That is a really clever design.Looks like nice, smooshy leather too


----------



## Ludmilla

fimpagebag said:


> and in it's hobo incarnation....







misskris03 said:


> that is a really clever design.looks like nice, smooshy leather too




+1.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!
> 
> 
> 
> Yesterday at Old Fort Niagara, waiting in line in the ladies' room, I observed how many Asian ladies were carrying either LV or Chanel bags.
> 
> 
> 
> While their luxury designer bags were lovely, the vast majority of bags carried by American and Canadian ladies were either MK or lesser known contemporary brands. Among the latter,  my * Black Sorial convertible backpack/hobo....*




Your Black Sorial was perfect Fim! Lovely design and two bags in one![emoji106]
I was sure you were going to have a look at all the ladies's bags....
That's what I would have done too, of course!
Lots of MK fans in my hometown as well, especially among young ladies.
I rarely see expensive bags though the other day, I met four young Russians wearing Chanels and Hermès. But that's exceptional. 
When walking my dog in the morning, I often meet a young Italian girl carrying a Céline Luggage, or a LV Neverfull or Marc by Marc Jacobs.
Two days ago, I said to her "excuse me, I just wanted to congratulate you on your lovely bags...."
She smiled and replied .... " They are not the real ones, you know.... "[emoji47][emoji47][emoji47]


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> That is a really clever design.Looks like nice, smooshy leather too





Ludmilla said:


> +1.



Thank you, ladies! It really is effortless in converting from backpack to hobo and vice versa. Particularly helpful when I was climbing narrow seventeenth century winding stairwells!

:giggles:



Mariapia said:


> Your Black Sorial was perfect Fim! Lovely design and two bags in one![emoji106]
> I was sure you were going to have a look at all the ladies's bags....
> That's what I would have done too, of course!
> Lots of MK fans in my hometown as well, especially among young ladies.
> I rarely see expensive bags though the other day, I met four young Russians wearing Chanels and Hermès. But that's exceptional.
> When walking my dog in the morning, I often meet a young Italian girl carrying a Céline Luggage, or a LV Neverfull or Marc by Marc Jacobs.
> Two days ago, I said to her "excuse me, I just wanted to congratulate you on your lovely bags...."
> She smiled and replied ...* "They are not the real ones, you know.... "*



Oh my goodness, Mariapia. Talk about "dropping a brick."  Ultimately I think it's somewhat sad that people would rather appear to have spent their money on luxury bags rather than "buck the trend" and buy lesser known bags that (in their own way) stand out from the crowd.

However, for all of that, perhaps the young Italian girl should be better informed as to how counterfeit bags are regarded by French authorities. While her honesty is laudable, it could lead to some unpleasant contretemps in the future.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies! It really is effortless in converting from backpack to hobo and vice versa. Particularly helpful when I was climbing narrow seventeenth century winding stairwells!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, Mariapia. Talk about "dropping a brick."  Ultimately I think it's somewhat sad that people would rather appear to have spent their money on luxury bags rather than "buck the trend" and buy lesser known bags that (in their own way) stand out from the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> However, for all of that, perhaps the young Italian girl should be better informed as to how counterfeit bags are regarded by French authorities. While her honesty is laudable, it could lead to some unpleasant contretemps in the future.




I think your backpack/Hobo looks similar to some Alexander Wang bags. So fits perfectly to the discussion we had before about unknown brands/Designers doing nice styles. You needn't buy a fake to get something trendy.
I guess many just don't see that faking a bag (or whatever) is a crime. It's not considered bad to buy a fake but clever because you spend less money. I do know some wearing fakes (including a girl who studied law and carries one of the worst Prada fakes I ever saw). Probably they don't recognise Miss Pickle for what she is. Happily. They would teach me about being mad spending money on a genuine designer bag - like that's the crime. [emoji1]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I think your backpack/Hobo looks similar to some Alexander Wang bags. So fits perfectly to the discussion we had before about unknown brands/Designers doing nice styles. You needn't buy a fake to get something trendy.
> I guess many just don't see that faking a bag (or whatever) is a crime. It's not considered bad to buy a fake but clever because you spend less money. I do know some wearing fakes (including a girl who studied law and carries one of the worst Prada fakes I ever saw). Probably they don't recognise Miss Pickle for what she is. Happily. They would teach me about being mad spending money on a genuine designer bag - like that's the crime. [emoji1]



^^. 

You're right, Ludmilla. Regardless what bag you buy, or the price you pay, it's worth it to you if it's a bag you truly love.  

But that's the key. It has to be a bag you love without being influenced by outside forces. Miss Pickle is a classic example of an exemplary bag of outstanding workmanship and style that will be with you for years to come. 

That's most definitely love!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies! It really is effortless in converting from backpack to hobo and vice versa. Particularly helpful when I was climbing narrow seventeenth century winding stairwells!
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness, Mariapia. Talk about "dropping a brick."  Ultimately I think it's somewhat sad that people would rather appear to have spent their money on luxury bags rather than "buck the trend" and buy lesser known bags that (in their own way) stand out from the crowd.
> 
> 
> 
> However, for all of that, perhaps the young Italian girl should be better informed as to how counterfeit bags are regarded by French authorities. While her honesty is laudable, it could lead to some unpleasant contretemps in the future.




She was rushing to work, Fim, I didn't have time to tell her about French law...She cannot not know about it, anyway. 
I wonder why she told me the truth....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> She was rushing to work, Fim, I didn't have time to tell her about French law...She cannot not know about it, anyway.
> *I wonder why she told me the truth....*



It doesn't seem particularly odd to me, Mariapia. Often if I mistake a bag for "the genuine article" the person wearing it will be swift to tell me whether it's a "knock off" or not. It's so obviously not a big deal to them that they naturally assume it won't be one to me either.

So when I turn green, they obviously think it's with envy!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^.
> 
> You're right, Ludmilla. Regardless what bag you buy, or the price you pay, it's worth it to you if it's a bag you truly love.
> 
> But that's the key. It has to be a bag you love without being influenced by outside forces. Miss Pickle is a classic example of an exemplary bag of outstanding workmanship and style that will be with you for years to come.
> 
> That's most definitely love!



+1
Gorgeous green!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I think your backpack/Hobo looks similar to some Alexander Wang bags. So fits perfectly to the discussion we had before about unknown brands/Designers doing nice styles. You needn't buy a fake to get something trendy.
> I guess many just don't see that faking a bag (or whatever) is a crime. It's not considered bad to buy a fake but clever because you spend less money. I do know some wearing fakes (including a girl who studied law and carries one of the worst Prada fakes I ever saw). Probably they don't recognise Miss Pickle for what she is. Happily. They would teach me about being mad spending money on a genuine designer bag - like that's the crime. [emoji1]



I've seen a lot of mulberry fakes online (and accidentally bought a fairly "good" one from a lying ebayer--thankfully that was resolved quickly) and none of them comes close to the magnificent miss pickle. So while her fans may not recognize her for what she is, they clearly recognize that she is far prettier than their fake pradas.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It doesn't seem particularly odd to me, Mariapia. Often if I mistake a bag for "the genuine article" the person wearing it will be swift to tell me whether it's a "knock off" or not. It's so obviously not a big deal to them that they naturally assume it won't be one to me either.
> 
> So when I turn green, they obviously think it's with envy!



I don't mind unbranded knock-offs or things that are designed to resemble a higher end designer item. I have some boucle jackets that are meant to be reminiscent of chanel and I have some Tahari stuff that is plainly ripped off of Armani's clean lines. Unfortunately, I can't afford even second hand chanel or more than a couple of pieces of used Armani. 

The fake chanel,LV, etc. with the logos bothers me, and the fake mulberry bags with the fake stamps on the hardware and the tree logos do as well because they're infringing on someone's intellectual property. 

But maybe that's just me; I know a lot of people on these boards dislike anything derivative (note the passionate MK hate on a lot of TPF boards).


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> She was rushing to work, Fim, I didn't have time to tell her about French law...She cannot not know about it, anyway.
> *I wonder why she told me the truth*....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



I think Ludmilla is spot on with her analysis--the people who buy the fakes think they're smart for saving money and likely think that the people who play "by the rules" by buying authentic items are missing out on a good deal because they're not savvy shoppers like themselves.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She was rushing to work, Fim, I didn't have time to tell her about French law...She cannot not know about it, anyway.
> I wonder why she told me the truth....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




I can imagine that some ladies who don't belong to the rich and famous rather say they carry a fake than a genuine designer bag. To avoid money spending discussions or being called a silly "fashion whore". Also, in my experience many who aren't into bags like us feel somehow offended by real designer bags. [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I don't mind unbranded knock-offs or things that are designed to resemble a higher end designer item. I have some boucle jackets that are meant to be reminiscent of chanel and I have some Tahari stuff that is plainly ripped off of Armani's clean lines. Unfortunately, I can't afford even second hand chanel or more than a couple of pieces of used Armani.
> 
> 
> 
> The fake chanel,LV, etc. with the logos bothers me, and the fake mulberry bags with the fake stamps on the hardware and the tree logos do as well because they're infringing on someone's intellectual property.
> 
> 
> 
> But maybe that's just me; I know a lot of people on these boards dislike anything derivative (note the passionate MK hate on a lot of TPF boards).




Hehehe. My two Bayswater style bags and myself are with you on this. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all for the Miss Pickle love, ladies. [emoji172] The nice thing is - only handbag addicts know Mulberry here. So I'm flying under the Radar. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I don't mind unbranded knock-offs or things that are designed to resemble a higher end designer item. I have some boucle jackets that are meant to be reminiscent of chanel and I have some Tahari stuff that is plainly ripped off of Armani's clean lines. Unfortunately, I can't afford even second hand chanel or more than a couple of pieces of used Armani.
> 
> 
> 
> The fake chanel,LV, etc. with the logos bothers me, and the fake mulberry bags with the fake stamps on the hardware and the tree logos do as well because they're infringing on someone's intellectual property.
> 
> 
> 
> But maybe that's just me; I know a lot of people on these boards dislike anything derivative (note the passionate MK hate on a lot of TPF boards).




There is something which must be taken into account and which is called Fashion![emoji8]
That means that every year designers look for new trends to make us buy more clothes and more bags. They have a kind of book with sketches and after seeing TV programmes about it, I can tell you that all the books are nearly the same...
They say they are inspired by ladies on the streets everywhere in the world , by vintage items, flea markets, you name it!
That is why we more or less the same shapes of the same colours everywhere.
Prices are different, of course but the trend is there.
At the moment we can see tiny bags in every bag shop... 
The designers perfectly understood that all our closets are filled with oversize bags and that we won't necessarily spend our money on a new one... Hence the small bag trend this year.
You must have realized that they are all the same. 
Who can say who started first? Absolutely no one!


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I don't mind unbranded knock-offs or things that are designed to resemble a higher end designer item. I have some boucle jackets that are meant to be reminiscent of chanel and I have some Tahari stuff that is plainly ripped off of Armani's clean lines. Unfortunately, I can't afford even second hand chanel or more than a couple of pieces of used Armani.
> 
> The fake chanel,LV, etc. with the logos bothers me, and the fake mulberry bags with the fake stamps on the hardware and the tree logos do as well because they're infringing on someone's intellectual property.
> 
> But maybe that's just me; I know a lot of people on these boards dislike anything derivative (note the passionate MK hate on a lot of TPF boards).



I have always equated "knock offs" with counterfeit bags rather than designer inspired. So I have no problem whatsoever with any brand that doesn't purport to be anything but what it is.

Which brings me to the defense of Michael Kors. I don't quite understand the venom that is spewed towards his bags. I know many ladies who carry his bags and love them. His logo is his own and not all of his handbag designs are derivative. 

And even if they were....so what? Can every luxury design house claim that All their offerings  are original? If they could, we wouldn't  be seeing the paucity of styles and stunning lack of imagination in many of their current offerings.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I have always equated "knock offs" with counterfeit bags rather than designer inspired. So I have no problem whatsoever with any brand that doesn't purport to be anything but what it is.
> 
> Which brings me to the defense of Michael Kors. I don't quite understand the venom that is spewed towards his bags. I know many ladies who carry his bags and love them. His logo is his own and not all of his handbag designs are derivative.
> 
> And even if they were....so what? Can every luxury design house claim that All their offerings  are original? If they could, we wouldn't  be seeing the paucity of styles and stunning lack of imagination in many of their current offerings.




I agree 100%, Fim!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. My two Bayswater style bags and myself are with you on this. [emoji6]







Mariapia said:


> There is something which must be taken into account and which is called Fashion![emoji8]
> *That means that every year designers look for new trends to make us buy more clothes and more bags. They have a kind of book with sketches and after seeing TV programmes about it, I can tell you that all the books are nearly the same...*
> They say they are inspired by ladies on the streets everywhere in the world , by vintage items, flea markets, you name it!
> That is why we more or less the same shapes of the same colours everywhere.
> *Prices are different, of course but the trend is there.
> At the moment we can see tiny bags in every bag shop...
> The designers perfectly understood that all our closets are filled with oversize bags and that we won't necessarily spend our money on a new one... Hence the small bag trend this year.*
> You must have realized that they are all the same.
> Who can say who started first? Absolutely no one!



Very well stated. I think sometimes people (especially on TPF) forget that fashion is a business. 



Fimpagebag said:


> I have always equated "knock offs" with counterfeit bags rather than designer inspired. So I have no problem whatsoever with any brand that doesn't purport to be anything but what it is.
> 
> Which brings me to the defense of Michael Kors. I don't quite understand the venom that is spewed towards his bags. I know many ladies who carry his bags and love them. His logo is his own and not all of his handbag designs are derivative.
> 
> And even if they were....so what? Can every luxury design house claim that All their offerings  are original? If they could, we wouldn't  be seeing the paucity of styles and stunning lack of imagination in many of their current offerings.



I don't understand the very strong reactions to MK either. My mom had an MK bag and it was quite nice. You could even take off the MK tag if you wanted.  I have an MK motorcycle jacket that I've had for 3 years and it still looks great and only cost 150 at the nordstrom rack. It's certainly not original--but I don't want an especially "original" motorcycle jacket.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I can imagine that some ladies who don't belong to the rich and famous rather say they carry a fake than a genuine designer bag. To avoid money spending discussions or being called a silly "fashion whore". *Also, in my experience many who aren't into bags like us feel somehow offended by real designer bags.* [emoji15]



Yikes! That sounds like envy.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Very well stated. I think sometimes people (especially on TPF) forget that fashion is a business.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand the very strong reactions to MK either. My mom had an MK bag and it was quite nice. You could even take off the MK tag if you wanted.  I have an MK motorcycle jacket that I've had for 3 years and it still looks great and only cost 150 at the nordstrom rack. It's certainly not original--but I don't want an especially "original" motorcycle jacket.




I remember walking around a shopping mall and seeing a lady carrying a lovely camel bag. 
I couldn't help asking her what brand it was.
" It's Michael Kors" she said.
I googled the brand and saw it was the Hamilton![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoy my fellow islanders!
Yesterday was another day of the fakes for me. While waiting for my train home I spotted a sky-blue fake leather thing with a huge Mulberry sign on its front. The funny thing was this fantasy fake didn't look like anything Mulberry has ever produced. 
This morning I saw a MK tote at the train station. It was one of the (few) models I like. And I really thought that I don't get the venom some people spill over this brand. Yep, I'm not a MK fan, but some models are nice and I think it's much better to buy an inspired bag than a fake.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"What a Day" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Today has been one of those Wednesdays that feel like a Monday.

And not in a good way. One of our labs is undergoing major renovations so yours truly has been camped out in a makeshift prep room coping with all the demands of labs that need to be prepped.  

After the day I've had I'm off to the Happy Mackeral for some much needed refreshment!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"What a Day" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Today has been one of those Wednesdays that feel like a Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> And not in a good way. One of our labs is undergoing major renovations so yours truly has been camped out in a makeshift prep room coping with all the demands of labs that need to be prepped.
> 
> 
> 
> After the day I've had I'm off to the Happy Mackeral for some much needed refreshment!




Same here, Fim! A difficult day for all sorts of reasons![emoji49][emoji49]
 I am rushing to the Happy Mackerel right now!
We definitely need refresment ![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"What a Day" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Today has been one of those Wednesdays that feel like a Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> And not in a good way. One of our labs is undergoing major renovations so yours truly has been camped out in a makeshift prep room coping with all the demands of labs that need to be prepped.
> 
> 
> 
> After the day I've had I'm off to the Happy Mackeral for some much needed refreshment!




Hi Fim!
This sounds like no fun at all... [emoji19]. I really can imagine the stress you are going through. Does it console you, that you will have a shiny new lab afterwards? With no rust dripping in substances that should get analysed? This is what I experienced back in my lab days... [emoji13] I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the renovation will end in no time! [emoji4]
What handbag did you use to lift your spirits?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! A difficult day for all sorts of reasons![emoji49][emoji49]
> I am rushing to the Happy Mackerel right now!
> We definitely need refresment ![emoji106][emoji106]




Oh no, Mariapia! I'm so sorry to hear! [emoji15] My day was fine today, but I will come to the Mackarel and try to cheer you up. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim! A difficult day for all sorts of reasons![emoji49][emoji49]
> I am rushing to the Happy Mackerel right now!
> We definitely need refresment ![emoji106][emoji106]



I'm going to "double down" on necessary evils, Mariapia. *Chocolate* always lifts my spirits. And when it's paired with alcohol....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Fim!
> This sounds like no fun at all... [emoji19]. I really can imagine the stress you are going through. Does it console you, that you will have a shiny new lab afterwards? With no rust dripping in substances that should get analysed? This is what I experienced back in my lab days... [emoji13] I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that the renovation will end in no time! [emoji4]
> *What handbag did you use to lift your spirits?*



You know me too well, Ludmilla!  :giggles:

I went "old school" with my vintage *Fossil Croc Frame bag.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm going to "double down" on necessary evils, Mariapia. *Chocolate* always lifts my spirits. And when it's paired with alcohol....




I am bringing my Kinder Buenos! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Ludmilla!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> I went "old school" with my vintage *Fossil Croc Frame bag.*




I love this bag, Fim! So feminine![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
As it's very hot here , I chose a lightweight bag this morning...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Ludmilla!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> I went "old school" with my vintage *Fossil Croc Frame bag.*




With chocolate and alcohol (I love red wine with chocolate) and this nice bag your spirits should be lifted very soon. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am bringing my Kinder Buenos! [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Yum! Chocolate and hazelnut! Time to party!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no, Mariapia! I'm so sorry to hear! [emoji15] My day was fine today, but I will come to the Mackarel and try to cheer you up. [emoji8]




Thank you, Ludmilla for your nice words!
Which bag is coming with you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love this bag, Fim! So feminine![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> As it's very hot here , I chose a lightweight bag this morning...
> View attachment 3058503




I'm debating to use my CHOCOLATE Le Pliage tomorrow. [emoji4] Today I took my Bree Bowling bag... Hm, maybe I'm to lazy for rotating... [emoji1]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love this bag, Fim! So feminine![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> As it's very hot here , I chose a lightweight bag this morning...
> View attachment 3058503



Rain or shine, you can't go wrong with your Le Pliage!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I'm debating to use my CHOCOLATE Le Pliage tomorrow. [emoji4] Today I took my Bree Bowling bag... *Hm, maybe I'm to lazy for rotating... *[emoji1]



I doubt that highly, Ludmilla! I'm a firm believer in "if it ain't broke...don't fix it."


(Even though I did take a hammer to the stubborn door lock of my makeshift prep room today....)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Yum! Chocolate and hazelnut! Time to party!




And .... a cheese and mushrooms burger with French fries!
Junk food all the way![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm debating to use my CHOCOLATE Le Pliage tomorrow. [emoji4] Today I took my Bree Bowling bag... Hm, maybe I'm to lazy for rotating... [emoji1]




Talking about rotating, do you like wearing your Postina?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> And .... a cheese and mushrooms burger with French fries!
> Junk food all the way![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



^^. 

You read my mind, Mariapia! *That's exactly what I'm making for supper tonight!*
:lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm going to "double down" on necessary evils, Mariapia. *Chocolate* always lifts my spirits. And when it's paired with alcohol....



Excellent choice! But it's too easy for me to drink chocolate martinis--I forget there is alcohol in them until it's too late 

Hope tomorrow goes better & you get into your new space soon.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> And .... a cheese and mushrooms burger with French fries!
> Junk food all the way![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



That sounds delicious. I love junk food when I'm having a rough time. Hope tomorrow is a better day


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I doubt that highly, Ludmilla! I'm a firm believer in "if it ain't broke...don't fix it."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Even though I did take a hammer to the stubborn door lock of my makeshift prep room today....)







Mariapia said:


> Talking about rotating, do you like wearing your Postina?




Well, I was too lazy to rotate... I'm still with my bowling bag. [emoji4]
As to your question, Mariapia, Postina sits in her dustbag at the moment. She is hopelessly too small for a everyday workhorse... Should have taken the bigger size. [emoji19]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That sounds delicious. I love junk food when I'm having a rough time. Hope tomorrow is a better day




Junk food is so comforting! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Well, I was too lazy to rotate... I'm still with my bowling bag. [emoji4]
> As to your question, Mariapia, Postina sits in her dustbag at the moment. She is hopelessly too small for a everyday workhorse... Should have taken the bigger size. [emoji19]




Oh no! I am so sorry you find it too small, Ludmilla!
It happened to me more than once....
You can still take it out when you go out in the evenings or at the weekend.
Don't let it sleep in her dustbag !
It's such a lovely bag![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Well, I was too lazy to rotate... I'm still with my bowling bag. [emoji4]
> As to your question, Mariapia, Postina sits in her dustbag at the moment. She is hopelessly too small for a everyday workhorse... Should have taken the bigger size. [emoji19]



I'm in a similar (but diametrically opposed) situation myself, Ludmilla. I'm downsizing to smaller/medium bags that are easier for me (and my wonky shoulder) to carry while my much bigger bags languish in their dustbags. 

As always, it all depends on your circumstances. I don't need to carry a larger bag because I have my DH's jeep. I also don't have far to walk from my parking spot into work. 

If I did, or had to rely on public transport, I'd find myself in your predicament.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh no! I am so sorry you find it too small, Ludmilla!
> It happened to me more than once....
> You can still take it out when you go out in the evenings or at the weekend.
> Don't let it sleep in her dustbag !
> It's such a lovely bag![emoji173]&#65039;




I know. [emoji24][emoji24]
Last week I took her two times out of the dustbag and loaded her, I even used another cosmetic pouch, but she was just too small. [emoji24] I feared this would happen but listened to my sister who said she will be fine. Dangers of online shopping. 
On the lighter side: I'm determined to use her at the next occasion where a small bag is the way to go.



Fimpagebag said:


> I'm in a similar (but diametrically opposed) situation myself, Ludmilla. I'm downsizing to smaller/medium bags that are easier for me (and my wonky shoulder) to carry while my much bigger bags languish in their dustbags.
> 
> As always, it all depends on your circumstances. I don't need to carry a larger bag because I have my DH's jeep. I also don't have far to walk from my parking spot into work.
> 
> If I did, or had to rely on public transport, I'd find myself in your predicament.




This so true. As I have to carry some files back and forth at the moment I'm more bound to my bigger bags like "Bays" and Madame Balzane or my Naked Speedy (aka bowling bag). It's always a relieve to use something smaller - however the Postina is still too small. [emoji174]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I know. [emoji24][emoji24]
> Last week I took her two times out of the dustbag and loaded her, I even used another cosmetic pouch, but she was just too small. [emoji24] I feared this would happen but listened to my sister who said she will be fine. Dangers of online shopping.
> On the lighter side: I'm determined to use her at the next occasion where a small bag is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so true. As I have to carry some files back and forth at the moment I'm more bound to my bigger bags like "Bays" and Madame Balzane or my Naked Speedy (aka bowling bag). It's always a relieve to use something smaller - however the Postina is still too small. [emoji174]



Oh, that's too bad. She's a beautiful bag. You need an excuse to take her someplace where you don't need to bring your files.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Oh, that's too bad. She's a beautiful bag. You need an excuse to take her someplace where you don't need to bring your files.




I do have some errands on Saturday, so there will be an outing. [emoji4]
Thank you all for your nice words regarding Postina. [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I do have some errands on Saturday, so there will be an outing. [emoji4]
> Thank you all for your nice words regarding Postina. [emoji8]



Hurray! Outing!
Red is perfect color for weekends.
Nice to have a smaller bag, for times of feeling saucy & freed from office chores. 
Postina has gorgeous slouch!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know. [emoji24][emoji24]
> Last week I took her two times out of the dustbag and loaded her, I even used another cosmetic pouch, but she was just too small. [emoji24] I feared this would happen but listened to my sister who said she will be fine. Dangers of online shopping.
> On the lighter side: I'm determined to use her at the next occasion where a small bag is the way to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This so true. As I have to carry some files back and forth at the moment I'm more bound to my bigger bags like "Bays" and Madame Balzane or my Naked Speedy (aka bowling bag). It's always a relieve to use something smaller - however the Postina is still too small. [emoji174]




I understand, Ludmilla. I carry lots of things too, I don't have a car, so I have no choice either....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hurray! Outing!
> 
> Red is perfect color for weekends.
> 
> Nice to have a smaller bag, for times of feeling saucy & freed from office chores.
> 
> Postina has gorgeous slouch!




Thank you! [emoji4] as soon as I stuff my essentials in it the slouch is gone... [emoji6]



Mariapia said:


> I understand, Ludmilla. I carry lots of things too, I don't have a car, so I have no choice either....[emoji15][emoji15]




I guess as soon as I have a car it would be as loaded as my bags. [emoji1] I would need a van. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

After talking about my poor dustbag sitting Postina yesterday I decided to use another not often enough worn bag...







It is one of my few evil bay finds from two years ago. The lady who owned it before me didn't like the stile and has hardly ever worn it. It does have some watermarks (due to the untreated leather) but besides this I got it more or less brand new. I have worn it a few times last year and I *think* I haven't used it this year. Sadly it tiptoes at the edge of "too small for work". But today I don't have to carry many files and hopefully I will not need to do so during the next week. So this Bree is going to be the bag of next week (and today).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> After talking about my poor dustbag sitting Postina yesterday I decided to use another not often enough worn bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of my few evil bay finds from two years ago. The lady who owned it before me didn't like the stile and has hardly ever worn it. It does have some watermarks (due to the untreated leather) but besides this I got it more or less brand new. I have worn it a few times last year and I *think* I haven't used it this year. Sadly it tiptoes at the edge of "too small for work". But today I don't have to carry many files and hopefully I will not need to do so during the next week. So this Bree is going to be the bag of next week (and today).




Beautiful, Ludmilla! And very trendy as well in this gorgeous caramel colour!
Beautiful craftsmanship too!
Your Bree had to go out of her dustbag !
At last she is going to enjoy lovely summer days![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> After talking about my poor dustbag sitting Postina yesterday I decided to use another not often enough worn bag...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is one of my few evil bay finds from two years ago. The lady who owned it before me didn't like the stile and has hardly ever worn it. It does have some watermarks (due to the untreated leather) but besides this I got it more or less brand new. I have worn it a few times last year and I *think* I haven't used it this year. Sadly it tiptoes at the edge of "too small for work". But today I don't have to carry many files and hopefully I will not need to do so during the next week. So this Bree is going to be the bag of next week (and today).



Great choice, Ludmilla. Your Bree (along with your recent posts about your Postina) are the inspiration behind.....

*"Pro- Found"  Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. 

For many of us with many bags, sheer numbers and what we fear may have been faulty judgement prevent us from fully enjoying all the bags we have.

Mainly because we more or less get it into our heads that our bags should be workhorses rather than show ponies.

But truly, what is life if it's only about the workaday world? For our own sakes shouldn't there always be "a day at the beach" or a "night out with the girls?" 

And shouldn't our bags reflect this? Lesser used isn't necessarily lesser loved. Throughout the year there is only one Christmas, one birthday, etc. 

So the same should be true for our bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla. Your Bree (along with your recent posts about your Postina) are the inspiration behind.....
> 
> 
> 
> *"Pro- Found"  Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> For many of us with many bags, sheer numbers and what we fear may have been faulty judgement prevent us from fully enjoying all the bags we have.
> 
> 
> 
> Mainly because we more or less get it into our heads that our bags should be workhorses rather than show ponies.
> 
> 
> 
> But truly, what is life if it's only about the workaday world? For our own sakes shouldn't there always be "a day at the beach" or a "night out with the girls?"
> 
> 
> 
> And shouldn't our bags reflect this? Lesser used isn't necessarily lesser loved. Throughout the year there is only one Christmas, one birthday, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> So the same should be true for our bags.




Great post, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
You are absolutely right!
But I must belong to another kind of species...Even for a night out... I have to carry what I call my heavy essentials!
Imagine there is an unpredictible storm and I am stuck far from home...[emoji49][emoji49]
I know, I know, I should see a shrink....But I prefer to spend my money on bags...[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great post, Fim![emoji106][emoji106]
> You are absolutely right!
> *But I must belong to another kind of species...Even for a night out... I have to carry what I call my heavy essentials!*
> Imagine there is an unpredictible storm and I am stuck far from home...[emoji49][emoji49]
> I know, I know, I should see a shrink....But I prefer to spend my money on bags...[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



Kudos, Mariapia! Contrary to the prevailing fashion, life  is not the runway *but a thoroughfare.* That you prefer to be prepared for any contingency wins you Pinch Purse Island's coveted *Happy Camel Award.*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Kudos, Mariapia! Contrary to the prevailing fashion, life  is not the runway *but a thoroughfare.* That you prefer to be prepared for any contingency wins you Pinch Purse Island's coveted *Happy Camel Award.*




Wow! Thank you, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
I surely didn't expect to get an award, far from it![emoji17]
You just brightened up my day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Thank you, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
> I surely didn't expect to get an award, far from it![emoji17]
> You just brightened up my day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. The *Happy Camel Award*  reminds us all that no matter how heavy our bags, or how much we carry, *a blithe spirit can never be weighed down.*


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful, Ludmilla! And very trendy as well in this gorgeous caramel colour!
> Beautiful craftsmanship too!
> Your Bree had to go out of her dustbag !
> At last she is going to enjoy lovely summer days![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, Mariapia!  Yes, it was about time that this bag enjoys some lovely summer days out of her dustbag. I'm glad that she popped into my mind. It is fun using her. The long straps are very comfortable. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla. Your Bree (along with your recent posts about your Postina) are the inspiration behind.....
> 
> *"Pro- Found"  Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> For many of us with many bags, sheer numbers and what we fear may have been faulty judgement prevent us from fully enjoying all the bags we have.
> 
> Mainly because we more or less get it into our heads that our bags should be workhorses rather than show ponies.
> 
> But truly, what is life if it's only about the workaday world? For our own sakes shouldn't there always be "a day at the beach" or a "night out with the girls?"
> 
> And shouldn't our bags reflect this? Lesser used isn't necessarily lesser loved. Throughout the year there is only one Christmas, one birthday, etc.
> 
> So the same should be true for our bags.



I agree with you, Fim. We need the show ponies as much as the workhorses.  Life would be less fun without them...






*Lesser used isn't necessarily lesser loved. *
Thank you so much for reminding me of this. I should write this down. I do often think that my not so often used bags might feel a bit unloved... 



Fimpagebag said:


> Kudos, Mariapia! Contrary to the prevailing fashion, life  is not the runway *but a thoroughfare.* That you prefer to be prepared for any contingency wins you Pinch Purse Island's coveted *Happy Camel Award.*



Ha! Congrats Mariapia! This is a great award!  Better prepared that sorry...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. The *Happy Camel Award*  reminds us all that no matter how heavy our bags, or how much we carry, *a blithe spirit can never be weighed down.*



A flying goat! Fim, I fell from my chair... :lolots::lolots::lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla, that is a wonderful bag! I'm glad you enjoyed taking her out.

And fim, I too need to be reminded that less used isn't less loved. In fact, I have some boots that are 20 years old that have only lasted so long because I wear them only rarely. I'm sure I could never find another pair like them now


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Ludmilla, that is a wonderful bag! I'm glad you enjoyed taking her out.
> 
> And fim, I too need to be reminded that less used isn't less loved. In fact, I have some boots that are 20 years old that have only lasted so long because I wear them only rarely. I'm sure I could never find another pair like them now




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Sl0thbear

misskris03 said:


> Ludmilla, that is a wonderful bag! I'm glad you enjoyed taking her out.
> 
> And fim, I too need to be reminded that less used isn't less loved. In fact, I have some boots that are 20 years old that have only lasted so long because I wear them only rarely. I'm sure I could never find another pair like them now



Be careful with things things like that though, footwear in particular, as it breaks down over time whether it's used or not.


----------



## Ludmilla

Picture of evidence. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3061275
> 
> 
> Picture of evidence. [emoji1]




Wow! She must be so happy to get some fresh air on a sunny day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3061275
> 
> 
> Picture of evidence. [emoji1]



Simply wonderful!  Such great color and evocative style. Enjoy, enjoy!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3061275
> 
> 
> Picture of evidence. [emoji1]



I see a little postina slouch still peeking, despite her contents. 
What a great red tone!
Enjoy outing.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Ludmilla, that is a wonderful bag! I'm glad you enjoyed taking her out.
> 
> And fim, I too need to be reminded that less used isn't less loved. In fact, I have some boots that are 20 years old that have only lasted so long because I wear them only rarely. I'm sure I could never find another pair like them now



You worded this so well, appreciated.
Made me think.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! She must be so happy to get some fresh air on a sunny day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







Fimpagebag said:


> Simply wonderful!  Such great color and evocative style. Enjoy, enjoy!







remainsilly said:


> I see a little postina slouch still peeking, despite her contents.
> 
> What a great red tone!
> 
> Enjoy outing.




Thank you so much, ladies. Postina was very happy to enjoy a sunny day and fresh air. Hopefully there will be another outing for her soon. [emoji4]


----------



## udalrike

Wearing my new bag today:


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3061275
> 
> 
> Picture of evidence. [emoji1]



Beautiful! I hope you're enjoying your day out.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> You worded this so well, appreciated.
> Made me think.


----------



## misskris03

Sl0thbear said:


> Be careful with things things like that though, footwear in particular, as it breaks down over time whether it's used or not.



I did not know that. I'll be sure to keep an eye on them to make sure they're faring well.


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> Wearing my new bag today:
> 
> View attachment 3061353



Is this it's first time out? I hope you're having a great time carrying it


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Misskriss!  I wore her for a week now....

Please help me decide if I should get this bag. I am going to give another bag to a friend and this one reminds me very much of my childhood. (50 Euros instead of 200).
Is it kitsch or is it beautiful?


----------



## udalrike




----------



## Mariapia

I love this bag,udalrike! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

udalrike said:


> Wearing my new bag today:
> 
> View attachment 3061353



Beautiful! Love this bag with its map's detail and the contrasting handles. Great choice!


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> View attachment 3061396



You say kitch like it's a bad thing 

I think it's adorable. Clever and fun. 

I also think Hello Kitty is cool, so bear this in mind when taking my opinion into consideration on these matters


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Beautiful! Love this bag with its map's detail and the contrasting handles. Great choice!



I agree. I love the chocolate colored handles with that bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

udalrike said:


> Thank you, Misskriss!  I wore her for a week now....
> 
> Please help me decide if I should get this bag. I am going to give another bag to a friend and this one reminds me very much of my childhood. (50 Euros instead of 200).
> Is it kitsch or is it beautiful?




It's a fun bag. [emoji4] If you can imagine situations for wearing this bag and if you have matching clothes - why not? [emoji6]



misskris03 said:


> Beautiful! I hope you're enjoying your day out.




Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, we enjoyed a nice trip to the city.


----------



## udalrike

Thank you, Mariapia, Misskriss, Fim and Ludmilla!

It will be mine!


----------



## udalrike

Something for you, Misskriss  :


----------



## udalrike

Ludmilla said:


> It's a fun bag. [emoji4] If you can imagine situations for wearing this bag and if you have matching clothes - why not? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, we enjoyed a nice trip to the city.




I don´t have matching clothes, Ludmilla, but I wear EVERYTHING I like...

I am sure your beautiful bag will see the city more often now....


----------



## udalrike

And one for Mariapia:


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> And one for Mariapia:
> 
> View attachment 3062140




I love those bags, udalrike! They are so much fun, exactly what we all need to cheer us up![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

BTW, I bought my last 2 bags at amazon buy vip.
Have you ever bought from them?


----------



## udalrike

The last one:


----------



## udalrike

Which one of them would YOU choose, Mariapia?

(They are from the Italian brand Braccialini)


----------



## Mariapia

udalrike said:


> Which one of them would YOU choose, Mariapia?
> 
> (They are from the Italian brand Braccialini)




They are all lovely, I like them all, but maybe the last one....
I know Braccialini! I have seen them in IRL and they are very well made!


----------



## misskris03

udalrike said:


> Something for you, Misskriss  :
> 
> View attachment 3062136



Thank you udalrike! That is a cheerful bag. And it reminds me of a retired (and missed) co-worker who *loved* tweetie bird.


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm living through some *Undecided Days *at the moment...
Every morning I wonder if I've chosen the right/perfect/sublime bag to carry.  Most of the time I think I haven't and start a hectic shifting into another bag. Same today. I was determined to use the Bree tote I posted on Friday for the whole week. The bag worked perfectly on Friday. Today - although I had the exact same stuff in it - it suddenly felt cram-full and I changed last minute into my Balzane. Why is this so? Normally I use my bags for weeks/months before I rotate into another (hurray to grab and go). Where does this hectic/undecidedness come from? Do I feel restless? Am I up to an impulsive purchase, because I do have the inner feeling, that none of my bags is sufficient? do my bags bore me? Am I mad? 
So the question is, my dear fellow islanders, do you know these times when you start rotating your bags like crazy? Or is it your routine to change bags on a daily basis? Have you ever changed your routine of carrying your bags? 
Probably, I'm over thinking this and I should just wear what I feel I should wear. And enjoy it.


----------



## Mariapia

Don't worry, Ludmilla, it's the same for most of us here!
We have so many bags!
Sometimes I carry a bag in the morning, than change my mind and look for another one in the afternoon!
As if the perfect bag didn't exist....And I think it doesn't.
Yesterday, I carried my Minelli, then found it too heavy and took out my Le Pliage!
Sometimes I think I should sell all my bags....and start from scratch....
Le Pliage in all colours and sizes would make my llfe simpler ![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

And here is my Longchamp today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, it's the same for most of us here!
> We have so many bags!
> Sometimes I carry a bag in the morning, than change my mind and look for another one in the afternoon!
> *As if the perfect bag didn't exist....And I think it doesn't.*
> Yesterday, I carried my Minelli, then found it too heavy and took out my Le Pliage!
> Sometimes I think I should sell all my bags....and start from scratch....
> Le Pliage in all colours and sizes would make my llfe simpler ![emoji15][emoji15]





Mariapia said:


> And here is my Longchamp today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063159



Truer words have never been spoken.  I'm pretty sure that the "perfect" bag doesn't exist. Guess that's the reason why I have so many of them.... like you, while sitting in the train to work, I wondered, if I would be a happier person, if I  had three bags: a small bag, a middle size bag, and a large bag. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm......... 


Oh, and I'm so glad, that we both wear LC today! :kiss:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Truer words have never been spoken.  I'm pretty sure that the "perfect" bag doesn't exist. Guess that's the reason why I have so many of them.... like you, while sitting in the train to work, I wondered, if I would be a happier person, if I  had three bags: a small bag, a middle size bag, and a large bag. Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.........
> 
> 
> Oh, and I'm so glad, that we both wear LC today! :kiss:




Our Longchamps are finally the best, Ludmilla! 
No hassle, no nothing!
Let's carry them with pride! [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## udalrike

Beautiful bag, Mariapia! 

How many bags do you have now, Ludmilla?


----------



## udalrike

Yes, let´s carry all our bags with pride!!!!
(I am glad that I was born as a girl, because men can´t carry so much beautiful and different bags like women can....    )


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Our Longchamps are finally the best, Ludmilla!
> No hassle, no nothing!
> Let's carry them with pride! [emoji7][emoji106]




[emoji8]



udalrike said:


> Beautiful bag, Mariapia!
> 
> How many bags do you have now, Ludmilla?




Never counted them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I'm living through some *Undecided Days *at the moment..
> Every morning I wonder if I've chosen the right/perfect/sublime bag to carry.  Most of the time I think I haven't and start a hectic shifting into another bag. Same today. I was determined to use the Bree tote I posted on Friday for the whole week. The bag worked perfectly on Friday. Today - although I had the exact same stuff in it - it suddenly felt cram-full and I changed last minute into my Balzane. Why is this so? Normally I use my bags for weeks/months before I rotate into another (hurray to grab and go). Where does this hectic/undecidedness come from? Do I feel restless? Am I up to an impulsive purchase, because I do have the inner feeling, that none of my bags is sufficient? do my bags bore me? Am I mad?
> So the question is, my dear fellow islanders, do you know these times when you start rotating your bags like crazy? Or is it your routine to change bags on a daily basis? Have you ever changed your routine of carrying your bags?
> Probably, I'm over thinking this and I should just wear what I feel I should wear. And enjoy it.



I know what you're going through, Ludmilla. For me there was this underlying sense of guilt for having so many bags. 

Then I had an epiphany. Would I wear the same underwear day after day?  Of course not! 

So why not use those same standards for my bags? Unlike my aforementioned "unmentionables" *I wear my bags over my clothes for the world to see.* . :giggles:



Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, it's the same for most of us here!
> We have so many bags!
> Sometimes I carry a bag in the morning, than change my mind and look for another one in the afternoon!
> As if the perfect bag didn't exist....And I think it doesn't.
> Yesterday, I carried my Minelli, then found it too heavy and took out my Le Pliage!
> Sometimes I think I should sell all my bags....and start from scratch....
> Le Pliage in all colours and sizes would make my llfe simpler !





Mariapia said:


> And here is my Longchamp today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3063159



 Sooo love this bag. Mariapia! It makes me smile every time I see it!  



Mariapia said:


> Our Longchamps are finally the best, Ludmilla!
> No hassle, no nothing!
> Let's carry them with pride! [emoji7][emoji106]



*Absolutely!*!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you're going through, Ludmilla. For me there was this underlying sense of guilt for having so many bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Then I had an epiphany. Would I wear the same underwear day after day?  Of course not!
> 
> 
> 
> So why not use those same standards for my bags? Unlike my aforementioned "unmentionables" *I wear my bags over my clothes for the world to see.* . :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sooo love this bag. Mariapia! It makes me smile every time I see it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Absolutely!*!




Guilt is a very good aspect, Fim. I guess I do panic to use ALL of my bags. [emoji6] i will try to use your wise standards of healthy bag use for my unmentionable bags. [emoji23]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Guilt is a very good aspect, Fim. I guess I do panic to use ALL of my bags. [emoji6] i will try to use your wise standards of healthy bag use for my unmentionable bags. [emoji23]



Guilt isn't always necessarily a bad thing, Ludmilla. Some of my bags (the result of impulse purchases) simply won't work for me anymore. So I've devised a strategy. If I don't carry any of these bags over the next several months, I'll donate them in time for the Charity Christmas Sales among the local thrift shops.

With that impetus, I suspect I'll find ways to work those bags in my rotation.    :lolots:


----------



## Manelieht

Very special Longchamp bag Mariapia! Never seen this pattern!

Ludmilla
I change my bag almost daily anyway. To me it is more fun matching the bag to the outfit or the sometimes the outfit to the bag. I never clutter up my bag much so the transfer is swift. The stuffing and dust bagging can be a bit annoying but I am paranoid about my bags aging faster ^^...

I went on a trip to Würzburg with 15 (!) Ladies recently for my sister's bachelorette party and my new MK bag was all I took. Needless to say I have plenty of shots of the bag worn. The girls aren't much into bags so imagine the horror when my sister threw my bag in a corner at a club because she wanted me to dance &#128561; haha...but it survived.
I have to say I really appreciated the strap length because the bag does not bump into my hip constantly. The little pocket in the back also came in handy for my cellphone which was taken out often to snap photos. Opening the lock is such a luxurious experience haha...it even made the girls go "wow!", the sound and all and they were fascinated by the hidden key and I had to demonstrate how it locks quite a few times .


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, it's the same for most of us here!
> We have so many bags!
> Sometimes I carry a bag in the morning, than change my mind and look for another one in the afternoon!
> As if the perfect bag didn't exist....And I think it doesn't.
> Yesterday, I carried my Minelli, then found it too heavy and took out my Le Pliage!
> Sometimes I think I should sell all my bags....and start from scratch....
> Le Pliage in all colours and sizes would make my llfe simpler ![emoji15][emoji15]




I have done this! 
I sold everything. Purses, wallets, bags, tote. 
I bought 2 LV and a Gucci wallet to go with "everything". 
Guess what, they didn't. 
I still needed a black bag for serious occasions, and evening bag, a small back pack for trips with the kids, a Vera Bradley bag for when it's hot (like today) and of course a le Pliage. 
I have discovered that if you want to look put together, 2 bags are not enough. I have a total of 12 again and am feel well rounded for most outings. 
Now I just have to resist my "wants".....lol.


----------



## misskris03

Manelieht said:


> Very special Longchamp bag Mariapia! Never seen this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla
> 
> I change my bag almost daily anyway. To me it is more fun matching the bag to the outfit or the sometimes the outfit to the bag. I never clutter up my bag much so the transfer is swift. The stuffing and dust bagging can be a bit annoying but I am paranoid about my bags aging faster ^^...
> 
> 
> 
> I went on a trip to Würzburg with 15 (!) Ladies recently for my sister's bachelorette party and my new MK bag was all I took. Needless to say I have plenty of shots of the bag worn. The girls aren't much into bags so imagine the horror when my sister threw my bag in a corner at a club because she wanted me to dance &#128561; haha...but it survived.
> 
> I have to say I really appreciated the strap length because the bag does not bump into my hip constantly. The little pocket in the back also came in handy for my cellphone which was taken out often to snap photos. Opening the lock is such a luxurious experience haha...it even made the girls go "wow!", the sound and all and they were fascinated by the hidden key and I had to demonstrate how it locks quite a few times .




That's a terrific summer bag, manelieht. I wish I could get away with carrying such a compact bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Manelieht said:


> Very special Longchamp bag Mariapia! Never seen this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla
> 
> I change my bag almost daily anyway. To me it is more fun matching the bag to the outfit or the sometimes the outfit to the bag. I never clutter up my bag much so the transfer is swift. The stuffing and dust bagging can be a bit annoying but I am paranoid about my bags aging faster ^^...
> 
> 
> 
> I went on a trip to Würzburg with 15 (!) Ladies recently for my sister's bachelorette party and my new MK bag was all I took. Needless to say I have plenty of shots of the bag worn. The girls aren't much into bags so imagine the horror when my sister threw my bag in a corner at a club because she wanted me to dance [emoji33] haha...but it survived.
> 
> I have to say I really appreciated the strap length because the bag does not bump into my hip constantly. The little pocket in the back also came in handy for my cellphone which was taken out often to snap photos. Opening the lock is such a luxurious experience haha...it even made the girls go "wow!", the sound and all and they were fascinated by the hidden key and I had to demonstrate how it locks quite a few times .




Beautiful bag, it looks great on you, Manelieht , thank you for the gorgeous pics![emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Guilt isn't always necessarily a bad thing, Ludmilla. Some of my bags (the result of impulse purchases) simply won't work for me anymore. So I've devised a strategy. If I don't carry any of these bags over the next several months, I'll donate them in time for the Charity Christmas Sales among the local thrift shops.
> 
> With that impetus, I suspect I'll find ways to work those bags in my rotation.    :lolots:



Hehehe, I'm sure you will, Fim. 



Manelieht said:


> Very special Longchamp bag Mariapia! Never seen this pattern!
> 
> Ludmilla
> I change my bag almost daily anyway. To me it is more fun matching the bag to the outfit or the sometimes the outfit to the bag. I never clutter up my bag much so the transfer is swift. The stuffing and dust bagging can be a bit annoying but I am paranoid about my bags aging faster ^^...
> 
> I went on a trip to Würzburg with 15 (!) Ladies recently for my sister's bachelorette party and my new MK bag was all I took. Needless to say I have plenty of shots of the bag worn. The girls aren't much into bags so imagine the horror when my sister threw my bag in a corner at a club because she wanted me to dance &#128561; haha...but it survived.
> I have to say I really appreciated the strap length because the bag does not bump into my hip constantly. The little pocket in the back also came in handy for my cellphone which was taken out often to snap photos. Opening the lock is such a luxurious experience haha...it even made the girls go "wow!", the sound and all and they were fascinated by the hidden key and I had to demonstrate how it locks quite a few times .



I'm to lazy to coordinate my outfits with my bags. I'm more the grab and go kind of girl, but envy everybody who does this....  
How cool that you are able to "survive" with such a small bag. I'm glad that it survived the hen night and all it's dangers. 
Did you like Würzburg? I went there for a trip after finishing school. It's a beautiful city and I loved seeing the Residenz on your pictures.



Murphy47 said:


> I have done this!
> I sold everything. Purses, wallets, bags, tote.
> I bought 2 LV and a Gucci wallet to go with "everything".
> Guess what, they didn't.
> I still needed a black bag for serious occasions, and evening bag, a small back pack for trips with the kids, a Vera Bradley bag for when it's hot (like today) and of course a le Pliage.
> I have discovered that if you want to look put together, 2 bags are not enough. I have a total of 12 again and am feel well rounded for most outings.
> Now I just have to resist my "wants".....lol.



Hmmmm. I manage to look not put together despite my many bags.  Nevertheless I agree with your wise words, that we all need different bags for different occasions/purposes. Also, I have heard from some tpfers, that they think that 12-15 is the perfect size of a bag collection. 
Resisting our wants is definitely the key...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have done this!
> I sold everything. Purses, wallets, bags, tote.
> I bought 2 LV and a Gucci wallet to go with "everything".
> Guess what, they didn't.
> I still needed a black bag for serious occasions, and evening bag, a small back pack for trips with the kids, a Vera Bradley bag for when it's hot (like today) and of course a le Pliage.
> I have discovered that if you want to look put together, 2 bags are not enough. I have a total of 12 again and am feel well rounded for most outings.
> Now I just have to resist my "wants".....lol.




I know two bags wouldn't be enough, Murphy... 
Yet...there is one bag I carried everywhere and everyday, rain or shine, for months and months.....my red Balenciaga![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Manelieht

Misskris03, Mariapia
Thank you!! It is a great summer bag and I wore lots of b&w with it to match. Mariapia your Balenciaga has a fantastic color!! &#9825;

Ludmilla
I really liked Würzburg! Sadly there was almost no time for sightseeing because we were rushing from one event to the next. I captured these shots on the go. Bit I will return to WB soon for sure! I visited Marienburg Festung in 2008 and hope I can take time to see all of the old town plus the castle.

I do well with small bags. I have a very compact wallet, small makeup bag, a comb and my cell phone fit perfectly in the back pocket.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> I have done this!
> I sold everything. Purses, wallets, bags, tote.
> I bought 2 LV and a Gucci wallet to go with "everything".
> Guess what, they didn't.
> I still needed a black bag for serious occasions, and evening bag, a small back pack for trips with the kids, a Vera Bradley bag for when it's hot (like today) and of course a le Pliage.
> I have discovered that if you want to look put together, 2 bags are not enough. I have a total of 12 again and am feel well rounded for most outings.
> Now I just have to resist my "wants".....lol.




I love your story. It's definitely a great experiment. 




Manelieht said:


> Very special Longchamp bag Mariapia! Never seen this pattern!
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla
> 
> I change my bag almost daily anyway. To me it is more fun matching the bag to the outfit or the sometimes the outfit to the bag. I never clutter up my bag much so the transfer is swift. The stuffing and dust bagging can be a bit annoying but I am paranoid about my bags aging faster ^^...
> 
> 
> 
> I went on a trip to Würzburg with 15 (!) Ladies recently for my sister's bachelorette party and my new MK bag was all I took. Needless to say I have plenty of shots of the bag worn. The girls aren't much into bags so imagine the horror when my sister threw my bag in a corner at a club because she wanted me to dance [emoji33] haha...but it survived.
> 
> I have to say I really appreciated the strap length because the bag does not bump into my hip constantly. The little pocket in the back also came in handy for my cellphone which was taken out often to snap photos. Opening the lock is such a luxurious experience haha...it even made the girls go "wow!", the sound and all and they were fascinated by the hidden key and I had to demonstrate how it locks quite a few times .




Wow! You look great and that bag is beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know two bags wouldn't be enough, Murphy...
> Yet...there is one bag I carried everywhere and everyday, rain or shine, for months and months.....my red Balenciaga![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064203



I really like your red Bal.  The story behind it is so nice and I think there's nothing better than a bag carried everywhere and everyday, rain or shine, for months and months.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe, I'm sure you will, Fim.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm to lazy to coordinate my outfits with my bags. I'm more the grab and go kind of girl, but envy everybody who does this....
> How cool that you are able to "survive" with such a small bag. I'm glad that it survived the hen night and all it's dangers.
> Did you like Würzburg? I went there for a trip after finishing school. It's a beautiful city and I loved seeing the Residenz on your pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmm. I manage to look not put together despite my many bags.  Nevertheless I agree with your wise words, that we all need different bags for different occasions/purposes. Also, I have heard from some tpfers, that they think that 12-15 is the perfect size of a bag collection.
> Resisting our wants is definitely the key...




I bow to your superior fashion sense, Ludmilla. It takes confidence and talent to look put together (as I am sure you do [emoji7]) with just a few items. I have just not yet mastered the technique.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I bow to your superior fashion sense, Ludmilla. It takes confidence and talent to look put together (as I am sure you do [emoji7]) with just a few items. I have just not yet mastered the technique.



Hehehe. Believe me... I have so many stuff and nevertheless I mange to combine a plum bag with red shoes... which don't work together at all... . I'm more like "fashion senseless". 
I'm in awe that you have sold all of your bags. I wish I could downsize to 12-15...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I'm more like "fashion senseless".


In the walking fashion faux pas corner, I've combined a pair of birkenstocks with new mulberry bag,
because both looked, "brown." 

Happily, no one has been foolish enough to tell me this is wrong.
Yet.
But, the hairy eyeball is waiting.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I know two bags wouldn't be enough, Murphy...
> Yet...there is one bag I carried everywhere and everyday, rain or shine, for months and months.....my red Balenciaga![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064203



Gorgeous red bag!
A true show-stopper.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> In the walking fashion faux pas corner, I've combined a pair of birkenstocks with new mulberry bag,
> 
> because both looked, "brown."
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, no one has been foolish enough to tell me this is wrong.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> But, the hairy eyeball is waiting.




Lots of people wear Birkenstocks and designer bags, remainsilly, especially in summer.[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Gorgeous red bag!
> 
> A true show-stopper.




Thank you! It's from 2005....[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

I wear my Birks with everything that isn't formal. And keep them in the car for formal events when my feet hurt. 
Comfortable feet are THE most important item of an outfit as far as I'm concerned. 
If my feet hurt I'm not going to be having much fun.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, ladies. 
Loving the good ol' birks, also.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I may have found the perfect purse organizer. It is from LeSportSac. Has pockets inside and out. Best of all; it weighs only 2.6 ounces!!!!!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I know two bags wouldn't be enough, Murphy...
> Yet...there is one bag I carried everywhere and everyday, rain or shine, for months and months.....my red Balenciaga![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3064203



Oh! how lovely! Nice to see her again.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> In the walking fashion faux pas corner, I've combined a pair of birkenstocks with new mulberry bag,
> because both looked, "brown."
> 
> *Happily, no one has been foolish enough to tell me this is wrong.
> Yet.*
> But, the hairy eyeball is waiting.



LOL! I love Birkenstocks!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I may have found the perfect purse organizer. It is from LeSportSac. Has pockets inside and out. Best of all; it weighs only 2.6 ounces!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3065040




Thank you for the tip, Murphy!
I'll certainly have a look at it on my next trip abroad.
Le SportSac is hard to find where I live![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Wonder Full" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With my attention riveted to the historic flyby of *Pluto* yesterday, the inevitable correlations to bags have come to mind.

1. Once considered the ninth planet in our solar system, Pluto has since been reclassified as "merely one of the crowd" of dwarf planets in the Kuiper Belt. 

The same can be said of various bags that were once considered among high end designer bags but now no longer belong in the same rarefied air of a handful of luxury designers.

2. Clyde Tombaugh had one last request at the end of his life. He asked that one day a portion of his ashes be flown into space.  As the astronomer credited with first discovering Pluto, all these many years later his last request has been fulfilled. A portion of his ashes are aboard the New Horizons probe on its exploration of Pluto....and beyond.

As for our bags (regardless of brand or what we paid for them at the time) there are those that we will hang on to forever. Possibly for sentimental reasons, but more likely for what they symbolized to us when we started our journey.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Wonder Full" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With my attention riveted to the historic flyby of *Pluto* yesterday, the inevitable correlations to bags have come to mind.
> 
> 1. Once considered the ninth planet in our solar system, Pluto has since been reclassified as "merely one of the crowd" of dwarf planets in the Kuiper Belt.
> 
> The same can be said of various bags that were once considered among high end designer bags but now no longer belong in the same rarefied air of a handful of luxury designers.
> 
> 2. Clyde Tombaugh had one last request at the end of his life. He asked that one day a portion of his ashes be flown into space.  As the astronomer credited with first discovering Pluto, all these many years later his last request has been fulfilled. A portion of his ashes are aboard the New Horizons probe on its exploration of Pluto....and beyond.
> 
> As for our bags (regardless of brand or what we paid for them at the time) there are those that we will hang on to forever. Possibly for sentimental reasons, but more likely for what they symbolized to us when we started our journey.



Great topic, Fim!
I think, point one also might include bags that we considered as HG and proved themselves as a mere bag or worse a PITA. 
What is your bag of memories that you will hang on forever? And do you still use it regularly? My oldest leather handbag is six years old. At university I only owned pleather or nylon bags. When I started working I gave a lot, almost all of them away. Hmmmm. Seems like my bags are still quite new. I should consider this, before buying new ones.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Wonder Full" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. With my attention riveted to the historic flyby of *Pluto* yesterday, the inevitable correlations to bags have come to mind.
> 
> 1. Once considered the ninth planet in our solar system, Pluto has since been reclassified as "merely one of the crowd" of dwarf planets in the Kuiper Belt.
> 
> The same can be said of various bags that were once considered among high end designer bags but now no longer belong in the same rarefied air of a handful of luxury designers.
> 
> 2. Clyde Tombaugh had one last request at the end of his life. He asked that one day a portion of his ashes be flown into space.  As the astronomer credited with first discovering Pluto, all these many years later his last request has been fulfilled. A portion of his ashes are aboard the New Horizons probe on its exploration of Pluto....and beyond.
> 
> As for our bags (regardless of brand or what we paid for them at the time) there are those that we will hang on to forever. Possibly for sentimental reasons, but more likely for what they symbolized to us when we started our journey.







Ludmilla said:


> Great topic, Fim!
> I think, point one also might include bags that we considered as HG and proved themselves as a mere bag or worse a PITA.
> What is your bag of memories that you will hang on forever? And do you still use it regularly? My oldest leather handbag is six years old. At university I only owned pleather or nylon bags. When I started working I gave a lot, almost all of them away. Hmmmm. Seems like my bags are still quite new. I should consider this, before buying new ones.




Great posts, Fim and Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
There are  bags which I will never part with.
My LV Speedy which brings me back to that place I used to go to when I lived in Paris, Le Café des Deux Magots where I had seen a lady carrying it....I remember it took me months to save the money to get it.
There is also my red Bal which my husband gave me as a Christmas present 11 years ago. I could not believe he had been able to find it as there was no Balenciaga boutique at the time in the area and no one knew about the brand..
And of course Jeanne...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Great topic, Fim!
> I think, point one also might include bags that we considered as HG and proved themselves as a mere bag or worse a PITA.
> *What is your bag of memories that you will hang on forever? And do you still use it regularly? *My oldest leather handbag is six years old. At university I only owned pleather or nylon bags. When I started working I gave a lot, almost all of them away. Hmmmm. Seems like my bags are still quite new. I should consider this, before buying new ones.



It would be my Franco Sarto Yellow Bowery. I have always loved the bag with its smooshy leather and secretly grieved when later permutations were PVC. 

Which only made my Bowery all the more precious to me. But after relentless wear the two shoulder straps began to deteriorate. To stave off the inevitable I fused the two straps into a single strap. But it was a stopgap at best. Finally the strap failed completely. While it never occurred to me to abandon my Bowery, I did have thoughts of retiring it with honor, to be kept as a fond memory. 

However, my innate practical nature and unquenchable Irish will refused to admit defeat. Love the bag I did, and love the bag I would until the end. All it took was some black backpack straps and ingenuity to bring my former Bowery Hobo back into prominence as my Bowery Backpack Bag which I wore today!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great posts, Fim and Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> There are  bags which I will never part with.
> My LV Speedy which brings me back to that place I used to go to when I lived in Paris, Le Café des Deux Magots where I had seen a lady carrying it....I remember it took me months to save the money to get it.
> There is also my red Bal which my husband gave me as a Christmas present 11 years ago. I could not believe he had been able to find it as there was no Balenciaga boutique at the time in the area and no one knew about the brand..
> And of course Jeanne...



Wonderful bags, Mariapia! My bags are a veritable "Kuiper's Belt" of various styles and designs. Each holds a special place and I enjoy the reactions my bags so often elicit. 

Particularly those I have redesigned/customized to better suit both my lifestyle and personal taste.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It would be my Franco Sarto Yellow Bowery. I have always loved the bag with its smooshy leather and secretly grieved when later permutations were PVC.
> 
> 
> 
> Which only made my Bowery all the more precious to me. But after relentless wear the two shoulder straps began to deteriorate. To stave off the inevitable I fused the two straps into a single strap. But it was a stopgap at best. Finally the strap failed completely. While it never occurred to me to abandon my Bowery, I did have thoughts of retiring it with honor, to be kept as a fond memory.
> 
> 
> 
> However, my innate practical nature and unquenchable Irish will refused to admit defeat. Love the bag I did, and love the bag I would until the end. All it took was some black backpack straps and ingenuity to bring my former Bowery Hobo back into prominence as my Bowery Backpack Bag which I wore today!




Fim, this is a nice bag with a nice history. I adore your willpower and craftiness to give this bag a new useful life. Very well done!! [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great posts, Fim and Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> There are  bags which I will never part with.
> My LV Speedy which brings me back to that place I used to go to when I lived in Paris, Le Café des Deux Magots where I had seen a lady carrying it....I remember it took me months to save the money to get it.
> There is also my red Bal which my husband gave me as a Christmas present 11 years ago. I could not believe he had been able to find it as there was no Balenciaga boutique at the time in the area and no one knew about the brand..
> And of course Jeanne...



All of them are great bags with great memories in them. Love the stories behind them. :kiss: Do you carry your Speedy still?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It would be my Franco Sarto Yellow Bowery. I have always loved the bag with its smooshy leather and secretly grieved when later permutations were PVC.
> 
> 
> 
> Which only made my Bowery all the more precious to me. But after relentless wear the two shoulder straps began to deteriorate. To stave off the inevitable I fused the two straps into a single strap. But it was a stopgap at best. Finally the strap failed completely. While it never occurred to me to abandon my Bowery, I did have thoughts of retiring it with honor, to be kept as a fond memory.
> 
> 
> 
> However, my innate practical nature and unquenchable Irish will refused to admit defeat. Love the bag I did, and love the bag I would until the end. All it took was some black backpack straps and ingenuity to bring my former Bowery Hobo back into prominence as my Bowery Backpack Bag which I wore today!




Great job,Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
I wish I were as talented as you are!
Your Sarto is fantastic!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> All of them are great bags with great memories in them. Love the stories behind them. :kiss: Do you carry your Speedy still?




Thank you Ludmilla! [emoji7][emoji7]
My Speedy goes out once a month , it's a hand carried bag. 
I am more used to carrying shoulder bags now.. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Ludmilla! [emoji7][emoji7]
> My Speedy goes out once a month , it's a hand carried bag.
> I am more used to carrying shoulder bags now.. [emoji15][emoji15]



Aww, I like the fact that you still wear your speedy. 
I'm more into handheld/shoulder carried at the moment. I change bags a lot from one side to the other, hoping my back likes this.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aww, I like the fact that you still wear your speedy.
> I'm more into handheld/shoulder carried at the moment. I change bags a lot from one side to the other, hoping my back likes this.




Same here, Ludmilla! A lady working in a bag shop told me that lots of women are complaining about the weight of their bags.
According to her, it's not the bag that is heavy....it's what we carry in it....[emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla! A lady working in a bag shop told me that lots of women are complaining about the weight of their bags.
> According to her, it's not the bag that is heavy....it's what we carry in it....[emoji49][emoji49]



 That is not totally true imo. A leather bag that fits DIN-A 4 files weights easily 1 kg and more. I have a small leather bag (leather is thick) that fits almost nothing and with my wallet (I have a small one), my keys, my phone and a tiny bit cosmetics it weights 1,5 kg. This is more than one tetra-pak of milk. Can you imagine how my back hurts after carrying 1,5 kg a whole shopping day long? I use it mainly for pub nights now. 
Also I try not to carry too much to work. Even with my lightweight Bree bowling bag (about 900g) I reach the 2,5-3 kg without much effort. 
It's not only our fault!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla! A lady working in a bag shop told me that lots of women are complaining about the weight of their bags.
> According to her, it's not the bag that is heavy....it's what we carry in it....[emoji49][emoji49]




I have a postage scale, and I weigh ALL my bags before I cut the tags off. 
I have yet to find a decent leather bag that comes in under 1.5 pounds. The items I carry total exactly four pounds so it's been a challenge to find a nice bag that comes in under my five pound limit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have a postage scale, and I weigh ALL my bags before I cut the tags off.
> I have yet to find a decent leather bag that comes in under 1.5 pounds. The items I carry total exactly four pounds so it's been a challenge to find a nice bag that comes in under my five pound limit.




That's excellent, Murpy! My lightest leatherbag is not under 1.5 pounds. It has about 1.9 pounds (900gr). How about Le Pliage Cuir? This could be under 1.5
[emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> That's excellent, Murpy! My lightest leatherbag is not under 1.5 pounds. It has about 1.9 pounds (900gr). How about Le Pliage Cuir? This could be under 1.5
> [emoji4]




I have my eye on those very bags! 
Just waiting for the right price in a color I love! Hard to find both it seems [emoji22]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have my eye on those very bags!
> Just waiting for the right price in a color I love! Hard to find both it seems [emoji22]




[emoji4] Me too... My problem is the silver hardware. I'm a golden girl. [emoji6] keeping my fingers crossed that the right bag will show up soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have a postage scale, and I weigh ALL my bags before I cut the tags off.
> I have yet to find a decent leather bag that comes in under 1.5 pounds. The items I carry total exactly four pounds so it's been a challenge to find a nice bag that comes in under my five pound limit.




I should buy one of those scales and put it in my bag before going hunting for a new bag![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I should buy one of those scales and put it in my bag before going hunting for a new bag![emoji23][emoji23]




[emoji106] I thought about taking the kitchen scales with me[emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji106] I thought about taking the kitchen scales with me[emoji23]




I think we should get rid of all our bags and invest in a wheelie![emoji23]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Ludmilla! [emoji7][emoji7]
> My Speedy goes out once a month , it's a hand carried bag.
> I am more used to carrying shoulder bags now.. [emoji15][emoji15]




I love that you still take her out [emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I have my eye on those very bags!
> Just waiting for the right price in a color I love! Hard to find both it seems [emoji22]




This. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I should buy one of those scales and put it in my bag before going hunting for a new bag![emoji23][emoji23]




Nope. Too heavy. [emoji12]
Try one of the lighter weight luggage scales.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. Too heavy. [emoji12]
> Try one of the lighter weight luggage scales.



:lolots:



Mariapia said:


> I think we should get rid of all our bags and invest in a wheelie![emoji23]





But is has to be a LV wheelie at least!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But is has to be a LV wheelie at least!




Of course, Ludmilla, a LV or a Hermès wheelie or ...nothing![emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. Too heavy. [emoji12]
> Try one of the lighter weight luggage scales.




Can you post a pic of one if those, Murphy?[emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Frazzled Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With overnight guests to arrive later today, and a host(ess) of activities throughout tomorrow, I am currently in a frenzy of cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc.   



Truthfully, I only have myself to blame. Mainly because I have always ascribed to the philosophy.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Frazzled Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With overnight guests to arrive later today, and a host(ess) of activities throughout tomorrow, I am currently in a frenzy of cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I only have myself to blame. Mainly because I have always ascribed to the philosophy.....




Wonderful, Fim!
Enjoy your weekend!
And tell us about the lady's bag, of course![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

My Hervé Chapelier large nylon bag was sleeping in the closet when I suddenly remembered it!
Here it is, ready to go out....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My Hervé Chapelier large nylon bag was sleeping in the closet when I suddenly remembered it!
> Here it is, ready to go out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067488



Love it! Often shopping in your own closet is more of a rush than retail.

Enjoy your "new found" treasure!


----------



## udalrike

Nice bag, Mariapia!


----------



## udalrike

You are right, Fim  :


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> My Hervé Chapelier large nylon bag was sleeping in the closet when I suddenly remembered it!
> Here it is, ready to go out....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3067488



Love the red lining contrasting with the grey.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Frazzled Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With overnight guests to arrive later today, and a host(ess) of activities throughout tomorrow, I am currently in a frenzy of cooking, cleaning, laundry, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Truthfully, I only have myself to blame. Mainly because I have always ascribed to the philosophy.....



That's my philosophy too. I make a distinction between clutter and mess (dirty dishes, cat hair, etc.). A dirty kitchen is gross, but piles of paper on every horizontal surface...nutcracker display from xmas still out...laundry still in baskets days after it was cleaned.. no problem. Unfortunately, not everyone understands this distinction. It drives my fastidious mother insane.

Good luck with the cleaning.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Can you post a pic of one if those, Murphy?[emoji3]






	

		
			
		

		
	
hope this helps!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3067533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope this helps!




Thank you, Murphy! I Will try to get one. There is a luggage shop in the area and they might have it! 
My life is going to change![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Murphy! I Will try to get one. There is a luggage shop in the area and they might have it!
> My life is going to change![emoji3]




It really helps. It eliminates so much returning right off the bat. And really helps with any bag you are on the fence about.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It really helps. It eliminates so much returning right off the bat. And really helps with any bag you are on the fence about.




Thank you Murphy, I need those!!! [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Still very hot today! Around 34 degrees....
Going out with my Barbara Rihl which weighs nothing! 
My leather bags are sulking in the closet.... [emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to post a pic for the ladies who have forgotten what it looks like ...[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to post a pic for the ladies who have forgotten what it looks like ...[emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3069480




We would never forget, Mariapia! But post pictures, because I like to see your bags! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
We have a rain storm right at the moment. Sadly, we wanted to have meal at a town festival. Now we are going to stay at home and eat tomato soup... So no bag is going out. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

They said there were rain storms in lots of French regions as well and even a tornado near Saint Étienne![emoji15][emoji15]
Stay indoors, Ludmilla!
And enjoy a quiet Sunday![emoji7]


----------



## udalrike

My son is going to Rome tonight and I wanted to dry some clothes for him outside but now it is raining......

Love your bag, Mariapia!

Maybe you can go to the festival in a few hours, Ludmilla!


----------



## udalrike

I am going to visit a friend tonight and perhaps I will take my "Speedy Gonzales" bag with me.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

Remember what I told you a few weeks ago?
Something about an orange Longchamp...
I found what they call a neon LP.
50%off![emoji3][emoji3]
I received it this morning....
Here it is...


----------



## Mariapia

The colour is Clémentine![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Remember what I told you a few weeks ago?
> Something about an orange Longchamp...
> I found what they call a neon LP.
> 50%off![emoji3][emoji3]
> I received it this morning....
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070532



Wow! What a great buy, Mariapia!    

Gorgeous color, great price, with all the inestimable qualities that make an LP the great all round, all weather, multi purpose bag that takes you from rain to shine and back again.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Hello, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Remember what I told you a few weeks ago?
> Something about an orange Longchamp...
> I found what they call a neon LP.
> 50%off![emoji3][emoji3]
> I received it this morning....
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070532




Wow! That's beautiful!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The colour is Clémentine![emoji7][emoji7]



Omg--perfect orange tone!
Sunshine with handles--enjoy her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Remember what I told you a few weeks ago?
> Something about an orange Longchamp...
> I found what they call a neon LP.
> 50%off![emoji3][emoji3]
> I received it this morning....
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070532




Hurray! What a bright and beautiful orange! [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! What a great buy, Mariapia!
> 
> Gorgeous color, great price, with all the inestimable qualities that make an LP the great all round, all weather, multi purpose bag that takes you from rain to shine and back again.







vink said:


> Wow! That's beautiful!







remainsilly said:


> Omg--perfect orange tone!
> 
> Sunshine with handles--enjoy her.







Ludmilla said:


> Hurray! What a bright and beautiful orange! [emoji7]




Thank you ladies! I love it! It has a strap too![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies! I love it! It has a strap too![emoji7][emoji7]




Is it a Neo or a Cuir? [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Is it a Neo or a Cuir? [emoji4]




It's Neo. It was 140 and I got it for 70 from edisac.com! 
It's the 40 cm size. 
On the parcel, the weight was 400 grammes....[emoji106]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Remember what I told you a few weeks ago?
> Something about an orange Longchamp...
> I found what they call a neon LP.
> 50%off![emoji3][emoji3]
> I received it this morning....
> Here it is...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3070532




Great color! It's so vibrant & happy. And a bargain too! Well done


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's Neo. It was 140 and I got it for 70 from edisac.com!
> It's the 40 cm size.
> On the parcel, the weight was 400 grammes....[emoji106]




Wish out leather bags had the same weight... [emoji4]
A really lovely bag and a great bargain. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wish out leather bags had the same weight... [emoji4]
> A really lovely bag and a great bargain. [emoji6]




I don't know about Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir, Ludmilla, but people say they are very lightweight too...


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Great color! It's so vibrant & happy. And a bargain too! Well done







Ludmilla said:


> Wish out leather bags had the same weight... [emoji4]
> A really lovely bag and a great bargain. [emoji6]




A great bargain, you're right! 
I bought my Quadri from the same site a few months ago.[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Going grocery shopping for my parents...
I am taking my Sonia Rykiel nylon bag..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Going grocery shopping for my parents...
> I am taking my Sonia Rykiel nylon bag..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3071589



*Great choice, Mariapia! As well as a perfect example to illustrate a thought that has been percolating in my mind since this past weekend...*.  

My guests over the weekend were all participants in the third leg of a "Four Season Challenge" consisting of four half-Marathons throughout 2015. They all completed the Summer half Marathon on Saturday and remained the rest of the weekend so we could attend the Triathlon the next day and cheer on the participants, many of the entrants friends of theirs as well.   

So (you may well ask) *what has this to do with our beloved bags?*. 

*Why everything of course!*.  :giggles:

Who are the athletes among our bags? And who are the spectators/moral support?  

(to be continued...).


----------



## udalrike

Mariapia, congrats on your beautiful new orange bag!!!!


----------



## udalrike

This one definitely does not belong to the athletes, but I LOVE it. (Bad picture)
My "Speedy" :


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Great choice, Mariapia! As well as a perfect example to illustrate a thought that has been percolating in my mind since this past weekend...*.
> 
> My guests over the weekend were all participants in the third leg of a "Four Season Challenge" consisting of four half-Marathons throughout 2015. They all completed the Summer half Marathon on Saturday and remained the rest of the weekend so we could attend the Triathlon the next day and cheer on the participants, many of the entrants friends of theirs as well.
> 
> So (you may well ask) *what has this to do with our beloved bags?*.
> 
> *Why everything of course!*.
> 
> Who are the athletes among our bags? And who are the spectators/moral support?
> 
> (to be continued...).



I have some athletes...
My two Le Pliages... here the small one sporting as cat cushion. 







My "Naked Speedy", the Bree bowling bag. I use it right now...






And finally my small GGL. Mighty companion for grocery shopping and outdoor adventures...






The rest of the lot is moral support....


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I have some athletes...
> My two Le Pliages... here the small one sporting as cat cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Naked Speedy", the Bree bowling bag. I use it right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my small GGL. Mighty companion for grocery shopping and outdoor adventures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the lot is moral support....




Your kitty is gorgeous! I love your naked speedy too.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I have some athletes...
> My two Le Pliages... here the small one sporting as cat cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Naked Speedy", the Bree bowling bag. I use it right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my small GGL. Mighty companion for grocery shopping and outdoor adventures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the lot is moral support....


Such nice bags & so loved. 

I notice cat, in photo, isn't chewing bag handles. Or yowling non-stop for 15 minutes, without coherent reason.
Whereas my cat, in addition to the ol' chew & yowl, projectile-vomits hairballs from atop chairs.
Have your cat call my cat--they can do lunch & discuss life choices. May still be hope for positive change.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have some athletes...
> My two Le Pliages... here the small one sporting as cat cushion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My "Naked Speedy", the Bree bowling bag. I use it right now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And finally my small GGL. Mighty companion for grocery shopping and outdoor adventures...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of the lot is moral support....



*Go Team!* Great bags, Ludmilla! And your lovely kitty obviously agrees!

For me, oddly my most versatile "athlete" is my *Dooney Spicy Satchel. *
It carries a ton, keeps its shape, and remains surprisingly lightweight.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Your kitty is gorgeous! I love your naked speedy too.



Thanks for the kitty love. He is my cousin's. He is a diva and sat 5 minutes after my arrival (and after trying to bite me) on my bag. Try to get a bag under a biting clawing cat back...  



remainsilly said:


> Such nice bags & so loved.
> 
> I notice cat, in photo, isn't chewing bag handles. Or yowling non-stop for 15 minutes, without coherent reason.
> Whereas my cat, in addition to the ol' chew & yowl, projectile-vomits hairballs from atop chairs.
> Have your cat call my cat--they can do lunch & discuss life choices. May still be hope for positive change.



Hehehe. I think you don't want to call him your cat. He might not chew on the bag handles, but he bites and claws. Both of them together might to plot for world domination. 



Fimpagebag said:


> *Go Team!* Great bags, Ludmilla! And your lovely kitty obviously agrees!
> 
> For me, oddly my most versatile "athlete" is my *Dooney Spicy Satchel. *
> It carries a ton, keeps its shape, and remains surprisingly lightweight.



Thank you, Fim. You know, that I like all of your Dooneys.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Never say Never"*(within reason) *Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island. 

As necessity so often dictates, my previous less than enthusiastic  attitude towards backpack purses has undergone a radical revision.

While I still maintain several shoulder bags in my collection, my aged wonky shoulder is far happier with either hand held or backpack bags.

So...while maintaining my resolve to keep my collection within limits, I have moved out several bags that I can no longer comfortably wear and am in the process of replacing them with the same number of backpack bags.

If I chose to, I'd find this depressing. Instead I choose to embrace my new found kinship with another "backpacking" species....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Never say Never"*(within reason) *Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> As necessity so often dictates, my previous less than enthusiastic  attitude towards backpack purses has undergone a radical revision.
> 
> While I still maintain several shoulder bags in my collection, my aged wonky shoulder is far happier with either hand held or backpack bags.
> 
> So...while maintaining my resolve to keep my collection within limits, I have moved out several bags that I can no longer comfortably wear and am in the process of replacing them with the same number of backpack bags.
> 
> If I chose to, I'd find this depressing. Instead I choose to embrace my new found kinship with another "backpacking" species....



Oh, Fim, it is sad, that you have to give away  some of your bags because of your shoulder! :cry: Which are the ones you have to say good-bye to?
And have you already found some replacements? 
During the last months my back has developed a certain reserve for crossbody bags. I wear them now on the shoulder. And I choose to wear some bags in my hand. Either way I can change the carrying side more often. This does a bit the trick for me...
... and if I have to dip my toe into the unknown backpack waters one day, I know that I will share a great company with you and others...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, Fim, it is sad, that you have to give away  some of your bags because of your shoulder! :cry: Which are the ones you have to say good-bye to?
> And have you already found some replacements?
> During the last months my back has developed a certain reserve for crossbody bags. I wear them now on the shoulder. And I choose to wear some bags in my hand. Either way I can change the carrying side more often. This does a bit the trick for me...
> ... and if I have to dip my toe into the unknown backpack waters one day, I know that I will share a great company with you and others...



Good company indeed, Ludmilla!  

My Dooney Lexington Tote is currently on loan to my DD. It's her first Dooney and she will love it and put it to good use. As for the others....

My Antonio Melani has found a good home with one of my colleagues who has lusted after it for years. Lastly, a surprisingly heavy hemp/jute woven Hobo is currently on it's way to sunnier climes with a relocating cousin.

All three bags are in the process of being replaced by three backpack bags. Two are already on their way while the third is "pending."


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good company indeed, Ludmilla!
> 
> My Dooney Lexington Tote is currently on loan to my DD. It's her first Dooney and she will love it and put it to good use. As for the others....
> 
> My Antonio Melani has found a good home with one of my colleagues who has lusted after it for years. Lastly, a surprisingly heavy hemp/jute woven Hobo is currently on it's way to sunnier climes with a relocating cousin.
> 
> All three bags are in the process of being replaced by three backpack bags. *Two are already on their way while the third is "pending."*



Hehehe. I'm curious what eye candy we will see on the island soon...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Never say Never"*(within reason) *Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> As necessity so often dictates, my previous less than enthusiastic  attitude towards backpack purses has undergone a radical revision.
> 
> While I still maintain several shoulder bags in my collection, my aged wonky shoulder is far happier with either hand held or backpack bags.
> 
> So...while maintaining my resolve to keep my collection within limits, I have moved out several bags that I can no longer comfortably wear and am in the process of replacing them with the same number of backpack bags.
> 
> If I chose to, I'd find this depressing. Instead I choose to embrace my new found kinship with another "backpacking" species....







Fimpagebag said:


> Good company indeed, Ludmilla!
> 
> My Dooney Lexington Tote is currently on loan to my DD. It's her first Dooney and she will love it and put it to good use. As for the others....
> 
> My Antonio Melani has found a good home with one of my colleagues who has lusted after it for years. Lastly, a surprisingly heavy hemp/jute woven Hobo is currently on it's way to sunnier climes with a relocating cousin.
> 
> All three bags are in the process of being replaced by three backpack bags. Two are already on their way while the third is "pending."







Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I'm curious what eye candy we will see on the island soon...




Backpack bags are very trendy at the moment, Fim. I can't wait to see your three replacements![emoji2]
I have one myself, an Eastpak. I carry it on my shoulder....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Backpack bags are very trendy at the moment, Fim. I can't wait to see your three replacements![emoji2]
> I have one myself, an Eastpak. I carry it on my shoulder....[emoji15][emoji15]



You're right, Mariapia. Backpack bags are very trendy at the moment. However, true to my taste, the bags I've selected are from a time when they weren't "on trend" as much as an anomaly. 

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. Backpack bags are very trendy at the moment. However, true to my taste, the bags I've selected are from a time when they weren't "on trend" as much as an anomaly.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Have you already got them, Fim?[emoji6]


----------



## Manelieht

So I think I may have purchased a not so great bag. I got a little Satchel off of Ebay that cost me 29. The design is cute but it said the bag was real leather, and it is very obviously PU.
I do have a few PU bags, but I just expected this one to be leather. The quality is okay for the price, it has cute details but I have a really hard time deciding. If I return it I won't get the 9 Eur shipping back either.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Have you already got them, Fim?[emoji6]



You know me too well, Mariapia! One arrived late yesterday afternoon. Now you see it...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia! One arrived late yesterday afternoon. Now you see it...



Now you don't!  :lolots:

(The straps blend in perfectly with this shirt. So I'm off to work, hands free and ready to go with all my essentials snail like on my back!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Manelieht said:


> So I think I may have purchased a not so great bag. I got a little Satchel off of Ebay that cost me 29. The design is cute but it said the bag was real leather, and it is very obviously PU.
> I do have a few PU bags, but I just expected this one to be leather. The quality is okay for the price, it has cute details but I have a really hard time deciding. If I return it I won't get the 9 Eur shipping back either.



Truthfully, I would send it back, Manelieht. It's a PU copy of a Balenciaga, and sadly not very well executed at that. I realize it's designer inspired, so no fault to you. But given your incredible design ethos, I believe you would find this bag more of a burden than it's worth.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia! One arrived late yesterday afternoon. Now you see it...







Fimpagebag said:


> Now you don't!  :lolots:
> 
> 
> 
> (The straps blend in perfectly with this shirt. So I'm off to work, hands free and ready to go with all my essentials snail like on my back!)




Wow! What a lovely design and great colour, Fim![emoji106]
Perfect first choice...
I am sure that your female colleagues will carry backpack bags in the near future, after seeing yours![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Truthfully, I would send it back, Manelieht. It's a PU copy of a Balenciaga, and sadly not very well executed at that. I realize it's designer inspired, so no fault to you. But given your incredible design ethos, I believe you would find this bag more of a burden than it's worth.




I agree 100%!


----------



## Murphy47

Manelieht said:


> So I think I may have purchased a not so great bag. I got a little Satchel off of Ebay that cost me 29. The design is cute but it said the bag was real leather, and it is very obviously PU.
> 
> I do have a few PU bags, but I just expected this one to be leather. The quality is okay for the price, it has cute details but I have a really hard time deciding. If I return it I won't get the 9 Eur shipping back either.




The style is cute and I like the color. Maybe you could use it for a rainy day bag? Or possibly gift it to a friend? 
Disappointing to receive when you were expecting real leather. It's seems any people think "vegan leather" is the same.


----------



## Manelieht

Yeah it definitely seems like an inspired by Balenciaga bag, just really really small. But same zippers and all.
It has about the quality of a H&M bag however.

I have also thought about using it as a rainy day, playdates with kids, bag or for the occasional look with grey but idk. Thanks for your input everyone!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a lovely design and great colour, Fim![emoji106]
> Perfect first choice...
> I am sure that your female colleagues will carry backpack bags in the near future, after seeing yours![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



I thought you might like the color, Mariapia. 

I don't know what the rest of the world calls this particular shade of blue. But in my home county it's popularly known as "French Blue."  

As for the bag itself...I had a moment of panic when I unlocked our labs' main prep room. I wear my keys on a lanyard at work so as I was unlocking the door I had a moment of panic...

"Where's my purse!!!!"    

Happily sanity swiftly reasserted itself.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you might like the color, Mariapia.
> 
> I don't know what the rest of the world calls this particular shade of blue. But in my home county it's popularly known as "French Blue."
> 
> As for the bag itself...I had a moment of panic when I unlocked our labs' main prep room. I wear my keys on a lanyard at work so as I was unlocking the door I had a moment of panic...
> 
> "Where's my purse!!!!"
> 
> Happily sanity swiftly reasserted itself.




Hilarious, Fim, I can see the whole scene from where I am![emoji23][emoji23]
As for your gorgeous blue, I would say bleu electrique.. 
Or bleu gitane....  Gitane being a famous French cigarette brand whose pack was blue..[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Manelieht said:


> So I think I may have purchased a not so great bag. I got a little Satchel off of Ebay that cost me 29. The design is cute but it said the bag was real leather, and it is very obviously PU.
> I do have a few PU bags, but I just expected this one to be leather. The quality is okay for the price, it has cute details but I have a really hard time deciding. If I return it I won't get the 9 Eur shipping back either.



Difficult decision. As Fim has mentioned it is an inspired designer bag. But if you can see yourself using it on days with rain and if you like it, I would keep it and use it. Maybe you like it so much that you will go for the real thing one day. 



Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia! One arrived late yesterday afternoon. Now you see it...



Electric!!! It shines like a lapis lazuli.  In German I would call it Preußisch Blau or Berliner Blau. 



Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you might like the color, Mariapia.
> 
> I don't know what the rest of the world calls this particular shade of blue. But in my home county it's popularly known as "French Blue."
> 
> As for the bag itself...I had a moment of panic when I unlocked our labs' main prep room. I wear my keys on a lanyard at work so as I was unlocking the door I had a moment of panic...
> 
> "Where's my purse!!!!"
> 
> Happily sanity swiftly reasserted itself.



 Don't worry, Fim. I know someone (me) who is capable of such incidents, too...


----------



## Mariapia

I am capable of so much worse , Ludmilla![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am capable of so much worse , Ludmilla![emoji15][emoji15]




But those things make life funny - so don't worry!


----------



## Manelieht

I have decided to keep the bag for now. If I were to return it I would end up only getting half of the value back because the shipping was high and paying to send it back insured will cost too. I think if I find no use for it I will be better off gifting it to one of the teens in my husband's family.
My son already considers it to be his new toy bag. He uses my PU bags with short straps to carry toys to play dates haha. Imitating me.

The design itself is very cute because it is like a miniature bag. I never planned to get a Balenciaga but if they offered a smaller size like this I would really look into it next year. I always watch pre loved designer bags and the prices aren't too outrageous on Ebay


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Fixation" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Another of my backpack bags arrived late yesterday. Appropriately Camel colored, it's a preloved Tignanello Leather Backpack bag. The leather is delightfully thick and chewy without being weighty.

Enjoy my new obsession..and feel free to post yours as well....   :giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Fixation" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Another of my backpack bags arrived late yesterday. Appropriately Camel colored, it's a preloved Tignanello Leather Backpack bag. The leather is delightfully thick and chewy without being weighty.
> 
> Enjoy my new obsession..and feel free to post yours as well....   :giggles:



Now off to town to run some errands...


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia! One arrived late yesterday afternoon. Now you see it...



That's a lovely blue. I wish I could get more adventurous with colors. They are so cheerful.


----------



## misskris03

Manelieht said:


> Yeah it definitely seems like an inspired by Balenciaga bag, just really really small. But same zippers and all.
> It has about the quality of a H&M bag however.
> 
> I have also thought about using it as a rainy day, playdates with kids, bag or for the occasional look with grey but idk. Thanks for your input everyone!



If you're interested non-replica (no deceitful fake branding) but apparently very well made balenciaga "inspired" bags, there are some lovely ones made in Korea from Italian sheepskin that you can find on ebay. They aren't 29 euros though.  

I haven't bought one, but I'm sorely tempted as I can't afford a proper balenciaga. They look really nice and reportedly the leather is beautiful.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Fixation" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. Another of my backpack bags arrived late yesterday. Appropriately Camel colored, it's a preloved Tignanello Leather Backpack bag. The leather is delightfully thick and chewy without being weighty.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy my new obsession..and feel free to post yours as well....   :giggles:




Well, well, Fim, I can see that you are a real fashionista! Not only are backpack bags very trendy but camel is the it colour at the moment!
Congrats on your selection! Both bags we have seen are gorgeous![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Now off to town to run some errands...




Wow![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Manelieht

Lovely little backpack Fim! Tan is one of my all time favorite colors for a bag I must admit.



misskris03 said:


> If you're interested non-replica (no deceitful fake branding) but apparently very well made balenciaga "inspired" bags, there are some lovely ones made in Korea from Italian sheepskin that you can find on ebay. They aren't 29 euros though.
> 
> I haven't bought one, but I'm sorely tempted as I can't afford a proper balenciaga. They look really nice and reportedly the leather is beautiful.



Oh please do share a link!  I have one lovely inspired by Chanel 2.55 bag. It has differences in the design to a real 2.55 but the whole bag is excellent quality.


----------



## Mariapia

A very hot day again.... 36 degrees!
I chose one of my lightweight nylon bags.
Meeting my Parisian friend who is into bags as well...[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A very hot day again.... 36 degrees!
> I chose one of my lightweight nylon bags.
> Meeting my Parisian friend who is into bags as well...[emoji8]
> View attachment 3075630



I so love this bag, Mariapia. Such a perfect compliment to hopefully a fun day with a good friend. Enjoy your day and your cheerful bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I so love this bag, Mariapia. Such a perfect compliment to hopefully a fun day with a good friend. Enjoy your day and your cheerful bag!




Thank you, Fim! [emoji173]&#65039;
My friend loved it too...
At first, she was not a bag addict....
But since she lives in Paris, I often ask her to go and see what a bag I saw on the Internet looks like in real life.
She goes to the Galeries Lafayette or the Bon Marché for me and then writes a full report!
This is how she became an expert in bags and of course..... a bag lover like all of us here![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Another backpack bag to add to the obsession...er...collection. 

A gift from my DD in thanks for loaning her my Dooney Cognac Croc Embossed Lexington Tote. An Etienne  Aigner vintage Cognac Croc embossed Backpack bag...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Another backpack bag to add to the obsession...er...collection.
> 
> 
> 
> A gift from my DD in thanks for loaning her my Dooney Cognac Croc Embossed Lexington Tote. An Etienne  Aigner vintage Cognac Croc embossed Backpack bag...




Now, you are all set Fim! Your three new bags are great!
I am sure Minnie is going to do everything she can to compete![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Now, you are all set Fim! Your three new bags are great!
> I am sure Minnie is going to do everything she can to compete![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Never fear when it comes to my naughty Minnie, Mariapia. 

My wonky shoulder has lessened the competition greatly. With fewer shoulder bags to "usurp" her rightful place as my preeminent bag, Minnie will be "out and about" even more than she was before.  

(Personally I don't think she considers backpack bags as bags at all. Which might explain her thus far tolerant behavior).


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Never fear when it comes to my naughty Minnie, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> My wonky shoulder has lessened the competition greatly. With fewer shoulder bags to "usurp" her rightful place as my preeminent bag, Minnie will be "out and about" even more than she was before.
> 
> 
> 
> (Personally I don't think she considers backpack bags as bags at all. Which might explain her thus far tolerant behavior).




All my leather bags are sulking in their dustbags at the moment, Fim!
It's so hot here (37 degrees!) that I only carry nylon bags this summer.
Today, I have chosen my new Longchamp neo....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> All my leather bags are sulking in their dustbags at the moment, Fim!
> It's so hot here (37 degrees!) that I only carry nylon bags this summer.
> Today, I have chosen my new Longchamp neo....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3076946



Love your Neo. The color alone makes me swoon....    

It also provides the inspiration for....  

*Sensible Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. We Pinch Purse Islanders are a hardy practical lot. As much as we love our bags, they have to *work* for us whatever the weather and wherever our lives take us.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoi islanders!
Fim - I like your new backpacks and I think it is most sensible not to count them as "bags". I wouldn't do this, either. [emoji6]
Mariapia - I'm glad that you enjoyed a happy day with your friend. It is so nice and kind of her that she does bag reviews for you. Also I totally understand your need for lightweight bags in the heat. We had those temperatures, too, and I reached for my lighter bags, too. [emoji4]

I did a bit bag TLC today, so probably I've been sensible, too. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoi islanders!
> Fim - I like your new backpacks and *I think it is most sensible not to count them as "bags". I wouldn't do this, either*.....



Oh dear. Ludmills, you and Minnie are appealing to my evil side.   :devil:

And I like it!  Prosit!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh dear. Ludmills, you and Minnie are appealing to my evil side.   :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> And I like it!  Prosit!




Hehehe. This is Ugly Jack speaking through me... [emoji6] [emoji481]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This is Ugly Jack speaking through me... [emoji6] [emoji481]


Oh no! Are you psychic channeling the Ugly? Are your words possessed by this evil, greedy one?

<exorcism time>

Begone, Jack!
Be replaced with Content Emily: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQOznqGnp8I2MWQqnUJYAx26V4Y1FR5lPCjyfAetVtBhg7kD3OMnw
She loves pink dresses, confetti & sunshine. 
She believes only 1 plastic handbag, shaped as a flower, is enough.

<incense, chanting, bell ringing>

Now--thread is clear.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This is Ugly Jack speaking through me... [emoji6] [emoji481]







remainsilly said:


> Oh no! Are you psychic channeling the Ugly? Are your words possessed by this evil, greedy one?
> 
> 
> 
> <exorcism time>
> 
> 
> 
> Begone, Jack!
> 
> Be replaced with Content Emily: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQOznqGnp8I2MWQqnUJYAx26V4Y1FR5lPCjyfAetVtBhg7kD3OMnw
> 
> She loves pink dresses, confetti & sunshine.
> 
> She believes only 1 plastic handbag, shaped as a flower, is enough.
> 
> 
> 
> <incense, chanting, bell ringing>
> 
> 
> 
> Now--thread is clear.




Ludmilla, I didn't know Ugly Jack was still around![emoji15][emoji15]
It seems that remainsilly is taking action![emoji3]
Let's see if it's going to work![emoji47]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh no! Are you psychic channeling the Ugly? Are your words possessed by this evil, greedy one?
> 
> <exorcism time>
> 
> Begone, Jack!
> Be replaced with Content Emily: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQOznqGnp8I2MWQqnUJYAx26V4Y1FR5lPCjyfAetVtBhg7kD3OMnw
> She loves pink dresses, confetti & sunshine.
> She believes only 1 plastic handbag, shaped as a flower, is enough.
> 
> <incense, chanting, bell ringing>
> 
> Now--thread is clear.



:lolots:

Now you have frightened Ugly Jack! Poor monster is crying and wants to hide in something oak coloured...



Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, I didn't know Ugly Jack was still around![emoji15][emoji15]
> It seems that remainsilly is taking action![emoji3]
> Let's see if it's going to work![emoji47]



I fear, Ugly Jack is always around. He whispers in my ears. But so far I've been really a very good girl. No purchases whatsoever. No bags (and no clothes). Some evil bay temptations now and then, but I behaved... Maybe Remainsilly's actions work?


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Oh no! Are you psychic channeling the Ugly? Are your words possessed by this evil, greedy one?
> 
> <exorcism time>
> 
> Begone, Jack!
> Be replaced with Content Emily: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQOznqGnp8I2MWQqnUJYAx26V4Y1FR5lPCjyfAetVtBhg7kD3OMnw
> She loves pink dresses, confetti & sunshine.
> She believes only 1 plastic handbag, shaped as a flower, is enough.
> 
> <incense, chanting, bell ringing>
> 
> Now--thread is clear.



Just one problem, remainsilly. For every action there is invariably an opposite and equal reaction. Who knew Content Emily has an equally adorable *Evil Twin*?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just one problem, remainsilly. For every action there is invariably an opposite and equal reaction. Who knew Content Emily has an equally adorable *Evil Twin*?





Twin looks like she wants more than one nylon bag... This is Ugly Jack's girl...


----------



## Ludmilla

So.... Miss Pickle and me had an accident today...  We walked to the office dreaming around and I twisted my ankle (no high heels) and we both hit the solid ground.  Left knee, both hands, two fingers on left hand are missing some skin. Miss Pickle is fine. Before looking after my injuries I looked for hers. As far as I have seen no scratches. 
Have you experienced similar accidents with your bags? And have they survived as luckily as Miss Pickle?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just one problem, remainsilly. For every action there is invariably an opposite and equal reaction. Who knew Content Emily has an equally adorable *Evil Twin*?




Oh dear! This one looks even worse, Fim![emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So.... Miss Pickle and me had an accident today...  We walked to the office dreaming around and I twisted my ankle (no high heels) and we both hit the solid ground.  Left knee, both hands, two fingers on left hand are missing some skin. Miss Pickle is fine. Before looking after my injuries I looked for hers. As far as I have seen no scratches.
> Have you experienced similar accidents with your bags? And have they survived as luckily as Miss Pickle?




Poor Ludmilla! How are you now?
Are you able to walk normally? I sincerely hope so!
Miss Pickle is a tough girl![emoji106][emoji106]
When I fell and broke my shoulder, I wasn't wearing high heels either....
Just a pair of red Nikes.. 
I was carrying my Bal on my right shoulder ( +my umbrella ![emoji49]) and my large turquoise LP on my left.. 
The two bags survived beautifully.....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Poor Ludmilla! How are you now?
> Are you able to walk normally? I sincerely hope so!
> Miss Pickle is a tough girl![emoji106][emoji106]
> When I fell and broke my shoulder, I wasn't wearing high heels either....
> Just a pair of red Nikes..
> I was carrying my Bal on my right shoulder ( +my umbrella ![emoji49]) and my large turquoise LP on my left..
> The two bags survived beautifully.....[emoji15][emoji15]



Don't worry Mariapia! Only a bit skin is lost, but no real damage. Thankfully... I hate those Monday morning starts. Whole day is a bit rotten. But at least Miss Pickle is fine. 

Oh, your fall was much more dramatic than mine! A broken shoulder is really bad - esp. as I know, that it isn't good as new, either. I'm sorry. Not really a comfort, that the bags did gracefully...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So.... Miss Pickle and me had an accident today...  We walked to the office dreaming around and I twisted my ankle (no high heels) and we both hit the solid ground.  Left knee, both hands, two fingers on left hand are missing some skin. Miss Pickle is fine. Before looking after my injuries I looked for hers. As far as I have seen no scratches.
> Have you experienced similar accidents with your bags? And have they survived as luckily as Miss Pickle?


 
Weebles may wobble and not fall down.....

But the same could not be said for the "Fabulous Flying Fim" this past winter. 

Always, my bags "weathered" the mishaps much better than me!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> So.... Miss Pickle and me had an accident today...  We walked to the office dreaming around and I twisted my ankle (no high heels) and we both hit the solid ground.  Left knee, both hands, two fingers on left hand are missing some skin. Miss Pickle is fine. Before looking after my injuries I looked for hers. As far as I have seen no scratches.
> Have you experienced similar accidents with your bags? And have they survived as luckily as Miss Pickle?


Oh, this is sad. Glad injuries aren't horrible. And Miss Pickle is fine.
It takes a lot to kill a good mulberry bag. 

To answer question--accidents aplenty!
I deemed oxblood, "Official Color For the Accident Prone," long ago. And began collecting pieces. Because it hides blood so well. 
There was that greasy, "hibachi chef throwing bits of fried egg @ diners," incident. Thank you, collonil products!
And the trio of muddy, exuberant St. Bernard dogs. Who decided they needed to bond with me & bayswater @ vet's office.
Ah, & my first contact with zippy b. Gracefully dropped her onto kitchen floor, screamed, picked her up, then flapped my hands around the leather & blew on it (to remove dirt?!).
I could add more about concrete, hailstorms, carousel horses & taiko drums. But, you get the idea.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Weebles may wobble and not fall down.....
> 
> But the same could not be said for the "Fabulous Flying Fim" this past winter.
> 
> Always, my bags "weathered" the mishaps much better than me!


Fun!

I love weebles. &#9825; My favorite childhood choking-hazard toy.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, I didn't know Ugly Jack was still around![emoji15][emoji15]
> It seems that remainsilly is taking action![emoji3]
> Let's see if it's going to work![emoji47]



My action may have summoned Content Emily's evil, pink twin.
And caused Ludmilla's accident. 
That twin looks like trouble.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Weebles may wobble and not fall down.....
> 
> But the same could not be said for the "Fabulous Flying Fim" this past winter.
> 
> Always, my bags "weathered" the mishaps much better than me!




[emoji23] Oh, Fim, I hope you felt well after your accidents. I do the flying circus every winter, too. Icy pavement...



remainsilly said:


> Oh, this is sad. Glad injuries aren't horrible. And Miss Pickle is fine.
> 
> It takes a lot to kill a good mulberry bag.
> 
> 
> 
> To answer question--accidents aplenty!
> 
> I deemed oxblood, "Official Color For the Accident Prone," long ago. And began collecting pieces. Because it hides blood so well.
> 
> There was that greasy, "hibachi chef throwing bits of fried egg @ diners," incident. Thank you, collonil products!
> 
> And the trio of muddy, exuberant St. Bernard dogs. Who decided they needed to bond with me & bayswater @ vet's office.
> 
> Ah, & my first contact with zippy b. Gracefully dropped her onto kitchen floor, screamed, picked her up, then flapped my hands around the leather & blew on it (to remove dirt?!).
> 
> I could add more about concrete, hailstorms, carousel horses & taiko drums. But, you get the idea.




Yep, I get the idea. [emoji6] I'm glad that bags and you survived every adventure so gracefully. Hm. Maybe I should put some collonil on my knee? [emoji1] Or I should start collecting oxblood....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My action may have summoned Content Emily's evil, pink twin.
> 
> And caused Ludmilla's accident.
> 
> That twin looks like trouble.




Noo! You didn't cause the accident! I was absent minded. And I can't walk. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Tropical Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Accompanying the rising temperatures, the following weather advisory has been issued.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Tropical Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Accompanying the rising temperatures, the following weather advisory has been issued.....




Tropical Tuesday here too, Fim!
And awfully windy too!
OMG![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

No heat index today, around here. We need a wind index...


----------



## remainsilly

fimpagebag said:


> It's *tropical tuesday* on pinch purse island. Accompanying the rising temperatures, the following weather advisory has been issued.....



+1


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> +1




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Hilarious!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> +1



At least we're not the only ones suffering......


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> At least we're not the only ones suffering......




[emoji24][emoji24]
True, Fim!
I am going to secure everything on my balcony as very strong winds are expected today. Tonight's fireworks have just been cancelled.
Temperatures will be very high.....
It's summer, isn't it?[emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> [emoji24][emoji24]
> True, Fim!
> I am going to secure everything on my balcony as very strong winds are expected today. Tonight's fireworks have just been cancelled.
> Temperatures will be very high.....
> It's summer, isn't it?[emoji106][emoji106]



And a *Windy Wednesday* to you, Mariapia!  

It's dead calm where I am on the Island though the temperature is already topping 80F.  

It also happens to be my DH's birthday as well as our 36th wedding anniversary.  

And a little bird has told me (our DD) that an anniversary present for me will be arriving today. resents

As she was instrumental in helping her father in his selection I can safely assume it won't be plaid!

:lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Anniversary!!
Yesterday the temp was 100F. Talk about melt. My Longchamp held up like a champ, though. Far better than I.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And a *Windy Wednesday* to you, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> It's dead calm where I am on the Island though the temperature is already topping 80F.
> 
> 
> 
> It also happens to be my DH's birthday as well as our 36th wedding anniversary.
> 
> 
> 
> And a little bird has told me (our DD) that an anniversary present for me will be arriving today. resents
> 
> 
> 
> As she was instrumental in helping her father in his selection I can safely assume it won't be plaid!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Happy birthday to your DH, Fim! And happy anniversary to both of you![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Please post a pic of your present![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Anniversary!!
> Yesterday the temp was 100F. Talk about melt. My Longchamp held up like a champ, though. Far better than I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081003




Everyone here is carrying their Longchamp, Murphy![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy happy birthday and anniversary, Fim! Have a great day. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Anniversary!!
> Yesterday the temp was 100F. Talk about melt. My Longchamp held up like a champ, though. Far better than I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081003




I don't envy you, Murphy. We had a lot of heat some weeks ago and now it feels more like autumn. Must confess, I'm not really sad about this. [emoji299]&#65039;
Weather forecast says it will be hot again, soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Everyone here is carrying their Longchamp, Murphy![emoji8]




LC just rocks!


----------



## Murphy47

The only way to survive a heatwave [emoji481]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> The only way to survive a heatwave [emoji481]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081399



Good for you! Looks wonderful.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The only way to survive a heatwave [emoji481]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081399




I am so envious, Murphy! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The only way to survive a heatwave [emoji481]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081399




 Major beach envy!


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks ladies! That is just a pop up pool in the back yard. Got it for the kids years ago and now they never go in it so it's just me and the hubbie. Anything that holds water is fine with me this week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> The only way to survive a heatwave [emoji481]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3081399



Absolutely!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you ladies for all your best wishes for my DH's and my 36th wedding anniversary. Along with sundry shooting supplies, I was able to purchase a secondhand telescope for his birthday. As for his present to me......

Another leather backpack bag to add to my collection.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you ladies for all your best wishes for my DH's and my 36th wedding anniversary. Along with sundry shooting supplies, I was able to purchase a secondhand telescope for his birthday. As for his present to me......
> 
> 
> 
> Another leather backpack bag to add to my collection.




Lovely present, Fim! Beautiful colour and leather! Congrats on your new backpack! I suppose you are going to rotate the four of them! 
Might be a tough choice on some mornings as they are all beautiful!
I know that your bag always matches your outfit.....
I can imagine you choosing your bag first then your outfit....unless it's the other way around..
Just keep us posted! The question is very important.....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lovely present, Fim! Beautiful colour and leather! Congrats on your new backpack! I suppose you are going to rotate the four of them!
> Might be a tough choice on some mornings as they are all beautiful!
> I know that your bag always matches your outfit.....
> *I can imagine you choosing your bag first then your outfit....*unless it's the other way around..
> Just keep us posted! The question is very important.....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You know me too well, Mariapia!  :giggles:

I absolutely choose my bag first then choose my outfit. As for my current craze, thanks to the "trendy" new backpack bags that are so popular, these older leather backpack bags are being offered up on eBay for very little as their simple design, lack of embellishments, and patina evidently are anathema to the current craze.

Good news for me, but not so much for my resolve!  :lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you ladies for all your best wishes for my DH's and my 36th wedding anniversary. Along with sundry shooting supplies, I was able to purchase a secondhand telescope for his birthday. As for his present to me......
> 
> 
> 
> Another leather backpack bag to add to my collection.




What a lovely color! Perfect for the "outdoor" adventures of the coming season.


----------



## Fimpagebag

​


Murphy47 said:


> What a lovely color! Perfect for the "outdoor" adventures of the coming season.



I think the color is what sold my DH on this particular bag. Called "Hunter Green" it's right in his wheel house. Next to plaid, he loves any of the component colors found in "camo."

:lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

I like to think of it as "urban" camouflage [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ​
> 
> 
> I think the color is what sold my DH on this particular bag. Called "Hunter Green" it's right in his wheel house. Next to plaid, he loves any of the component colors found in "camo."
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Hunter Green goes with everything, Fim! It can be worn all year round, I love it!
Your DH made the right choice![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Off to town on a Friday off from work.  

 A trip to the library, followed by a lunch date at our popular local diner with my DD, top a list that includes grocery shopping and a quick stop at Auto Zone. 

Wearing my latest acquisition, I can think of no better combo for a sunny summer day than this shirt. Not surprisingly chosen by my DH two years ago when I unwisely solicited his opinion as to which tee shirt to buy.    :lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you ladies for all your best wishes for my DH's and my 36th wedding anniversary. Along with sundry shooting supplies, I was able to purchase a secondhand telescope for his birthday. As for his present to me......
> 
> 
> 
> Another leather backpack bag to add to my collection.




Your DH did a great job! That's a wonderful green. Congratulations on your anniversary and I'm glad you guys had a great time celebrating. XXOO


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Off to town on a Friday off from work.
> 
> 
> 
> A trip to the library, followed by a lunch date at our popular local diner with my DD, top a list that includes grocery shopping and a quick stop at Auto Zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Wearing my latest acquisition, I can think of no better combo for a sunny summer day than this shirt. Not surprisingly chosen by my DH two years ago when I unwisely solicited his opinion as to which tee shirt to buy.    :lolots:




Wow! Congrats on your outfit and bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Sensible Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often I see a bag either online or on QVC and think......hmmm.       

Happily, if I've learned one thing, it's that I now research customer reviews before committing to any bag. :reading:

Case in point, a G.I.L.I. Convertible backpack bag that had me actually think...well, maybe.....  

Then I read the customer reviews. While many were glowing, there were equally unhappy reviews as well. Problems with quality, hardware, and durability certainly convinced me that this is not a bag I should even consider.   

Score a win for restraint.


----------



## Mariapia

Sensible Saturday for me too, Fim, in a different way.
I went to Abaco eshop... Saw a great Alex bag ...
I phoned them to inquire about the weight, a young lady told me it was a lovely bag but also a classic one.. As for the weight she didn't have a clue..
She suggested the Odelia. A big smooshy bag.... definitely too big for me.. 
Well, in the end....I didn't buy anything...
I wanted the Alex but the word "classic" had broken the spell... [emoji47][emoji47]
Why on earth did I have to phone customer service....
And why did the lady suggest a totally different bag?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm so sensible at the moment, I can't really believe it! [emoji1] no new purchases, either. Probably because I feel already guilty enough for not using all of my bags as much as I should and like to. [emoji4] 

Mariapia, why did "classic" break the spell for you?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm so sensible at the moment, I can't really believe it! [emoji1] no new purchases, either. Probably because I feel already guilty enough for not using all of my bags as much as I should and like to. [emoji4]
> 
> Mariapia, why did "classic" break the spell for you?




I don't know, Ludmilla! The Alex is a sturdy bag, not like most of my bags.
If you go to abaco eshop, you will see what I mean.
I thought it was rather trendy but " classic" from an Abaco specialist frightened me. [emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don't know, Ludmilla! The Alex is a sturdy bag, not like most of my bags.
> If you go to abaco eshop, you will see what I mean.
> I thought it was rather trendy but " classic" from an Abaco specialist frightened me. [emoji17][emoji17]



I think you were wise to be wary,Mariapia.   

"Classic" to me harkens to a time when bags were more satchel than shoulder bag. They also tend to be heavy and (as you said) more structured. 

Beautiful bags, without a doubt. But not always easy to incorporate in our daily lives.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think you were wise to be wary,Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> "Classic" to me harkens to a time when bags were more satchel than shoulder bag. They also tend to be heavy and (as you said) more structured.
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful bags, without a doubt. But not always easy to incorporate in our daily lives.




Minnie is "classic" and yet she can go anywhere with you!
Minnie can be worn with a suit or jeans and Converse!
She can be carried by an 18 year old lady or your mother or grand mother.
Classic perfection!
Far from my Alex.....[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Minnie is "classic" and yet she can go anywhere with you!
> Minnie can be worn with a suit or jeans and Converse!
> She can be carried by an 18 year old lady or your mother or grand mother.
> Classic perfection!
> Far from my Alex.....[emoji8]



You're right, Mariapia. But I think of Minnie as more "timeless" (like your Jeanne) rather than "Classic."

A Classic bag does not always take kindly to trips to the Feed Store or riding shotgun in the back of a pick up truck bouncing across a field rounding up the neighbor's cattle.

Minnie has done all of the above and has never been worse for wear.

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. But I think of Minnie as more "timeless" (like your Jeanne) rather than "Classic."
> 
> A Classic bag does not always take kindly to trips to the Feed Store or riding shotgun in the back of a pick up truck bouncing across a field rounding up the neighbor's cattle.
> 
> Minnie has done all of the above and has never been worse for wear.
> 
> :giggles:



*^^. Upon reflection...*

What I was trying to say (albeit poorly) is that not all Classic bags are timeless.

For me, it's all about historical perspective. Whether it's a doctor's bag, dispatch case, mailbag, train case, etc. ....it's timeless.


----------



## Ludmilla

I took a look at Alex from Abaco. It reminds me a bit of the LV Neverfull. It looks very timeless to me (not really trendy). If it is stiff it wouldn't work for me, either... Maybe you have to see it irl, Mariapia. I've learned that most bags I've bought online without seeing them irl don't really work for me. Only Miss Plum and the Bree tote I posted a while ago are working. 
So it's always good to be wary about online offers!


----------



## Ludmilla

I fear, I don't really get the difference between "timeless" and "classic", Fim. Do you mean that there are classic styles (like e.g. Doctor bag) that are still seasonal? That they are around for some time, then vanish for a few years to be back on trend one day? Or do you mean, that classic bags (instead of timeless ones) don't work for every occasion?
Sorry, I'm daft... [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I fear, I don't really get the difference between "timeless" and "classic", Fim. Do you mean that there are classic styles (like e.g. Doctor bag) that are still seasonal? That they are around for some time, then vanish for a few years to be back on trend one day? Or do you mean, that classic bags (instead of timeless ones) don't work for every occasion?
> Sorry, I'm daft... [emoji4]



Not daft at all, Ludmilla. I've expressed myself poorly. With apologies for any toes I might tread....

For me a timeless bag is one rooted in history. A Chanel Boy bag may indeed be destined to become a  "Classic." 

But it pales in pedigree when it comes to truly "Timeless" bags.

I mean, when you think about it, would you really ever envision this guy carrying a Boy Bag?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not daft at all, Ludmilla. I've expressed myself poorly. With apologies for any toes I might tread....
> 
> 
> 
> For me a timeless bag is one rooted in history. A Chanel Boy bag may indeed be destined to become a  "Classic."
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in pedigree when it comes to truly "Timeless" bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, when you think about it, would you really ever envision this guy carrying a Boy Bag?




I agree with the definition, Fim. A timeless bag is a classic, a classic is not necessarily a timeless bag. Your example is perfect. 
The Chanel Boy is not a timeless bag in my opinion either.
Too busy, too....too much !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I took a look at Alex from Abaco. It reminds me a bit of the LV Neverfull. It looks very timeless to me (not really trendy). If it is stiff it wouldn't work for me, either... Maybe you have to see it irl, Mariapia. I've learned that most bags I've bought online without seeing them irl don't really work for me. Only Miss Plum and the Bree tote I posted a while ago are working.
> So it's always good to be wary about online offers!




No Abaco shop in the city, Ludmilla!
Don't worry, I will survive! [emoji8]


----------



## ladysarah

Mariapia said:


> I agree with the definition, Fim. A timeless bag is a classic, a classic is not necessarily a timeless bag. Your example is perfect.
> The Chanel Boy is not a timeless bag in my opinion either.
> Too busy, too....too much !



:true: indeed the boy bag is very much of its time. But then again, why not enjoy it now? Nothing lasts for ever.


----------



## Fimpagebag

ladysarah said:


> :true: indeed the boy bag is very much of its time. But then again, why not enjoy it now? Nothing lasts for ever.



Indeed, why not? As my Irish father used to say, "Not every heirloom is an antique. But that doesn't make it any less valuable."


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Not daft at all, Ludmilla. I've expressed myself poorly. With apologies for any toes I might tread....
> 
> 
> 
> For me a timeless bag is one rooted in history. A Chanel Boy bag may indeed be destined to become a  "Classic."
> 
> 
> 
> But it pales in pedigree when it comes to truly "Timeless" bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, when you think about it, would you really ever envision this guy carrying a Boy Bag?




Don't worry, my toes feel very happy. [emoji4]
Thanks for the explanation! Hehehe. Just imagining the guy from the photo with a Birkin. [emoji1]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Don't worry, my toes feel very happy. [emoji4]
> Thanks for the explanation! Hehehe. *Just imagining the guy from the photo with a Birkin. *[emoji1]



I'd be more curious *what he'd keep in his Birkin.*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I'd be more curious *what he'd keep in his Birkin.*




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Goodies for his horse?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Goodies for his horse?




Imagining this guy carrying a Birkin is a real nightmare![emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> I'd be more curious *what he'd keep in his Birkin.*




OMG! That's my first thought when I see the photo!


----------



## vink

Some ropes and guns? He look more like a train robber to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Some ropes and guns? He look more like a train robber to me.




Or the gold he has stolen from the train. A Birkin would carry quite a lot. [emoji23]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Speaking of cowboys...any guesses what *he's* carrying?


----------



## Mimmy

Fimpagebag said:


> Speaking of cowboys...any guesses what *he's* carrying?




I have a feeling what he's carrying may not fit in that bag!!

My apologies for barging in on this thread; I usually lurk here. I just couldn't resist, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Speaking of cowboys...any guesses what *he's* carrying?




Love letters from a lady who attends all his Chippendale shows....[emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Love letters from a lady who attends all his Chippendale shows....[emoji15]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You are much more romantic than me! My German mind was thinking he will put the money earned at his Chippendale shows into the bag... 
I like your idea much more... [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mimmy said:


> I have a feeling what he's carrying may not fit in that bag!!
> 
> My apologies for barging in on this thread; I usually lurk here. I just couldn't resist, Fim!




Barging in on this thread is always welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## Mimmy

Ludmilla said:


> Barging in on this thread is always welcome! [emoji4]




Thank you![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You are much more romantic than me! My German mind was thinking he will put the money earned at his Chippendale shows into the bag...
> I like your idea much more... [emoji8]




You know that I am much too sentimental, Ludmilla...[emoji3]
There might be a few dollars in the pink envelopes too...[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You know that I am much too sentimental, Ludmilla...[emoji3]
> There might be a few dollars in the pink envelopes too...[emoji15][emoji15]




Yes, hopefully. So he can buy some decent clothes. [emoji6]
You are not too sentimental, Mariapia. I think loveletters in his bag would be sweet. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mimmy said:


> I have a feeling what he's carrying may not fit in that bag!!
> 
> My apologies for barging in on this thread; I usually lurk here. I just couldn't resist, Fim!



No apologies necessary, Mimmy. Come ashore anytime. Pinch Purse Island welcomes one and all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Love letters from a lady who attends all his Chippendale shows....[emoji15]





Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] You are much more romantic than me! My German mind was thinking he will put the money earned at his Chippendale shows into the bag...
> I like your idea much more... [emoji8]





Mariapia said:


> You know that I am much too sentimental, Ludmilla...[emoji3]
> There might be a few dollars in the pink envelopes too...[emoji15][emoji15]





Ludmilla said:


> Yes, hopefully. So he can buy some decent clothes. [emoji6]
> You are not too sentimental, Mariapia. I think loveletters in his bag would be sweet. [emoji8]



Great suggestions, ladies. My guess would be an identification badge. Goodness knows it's not like he'd pin it to his.....er.....hat.

:lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great suggestions, ladies. My guess would be an identification badge. Goodness knows it's not like he'd pin it to his.....er.....hat.
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Fim, I would like to know what kind of identification badge this gentleman is carrying.....[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I would like to know what kind of identification badge this gentleman is carrying.....[emoji8][emoji8]



Hmmm.....good question, Mariapia. Perhaps he would be attending the *Naked Truth Convention* on one of our Island's more secluded beaches?

:sunnies


----------



## vink

Or just simply water patrol? (I'm leaving now.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Maybe his sheriff-of-Pinch-Purse-Island-badge? [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm.....good question, Mariapia. Perhaps he would be attending the *Naked Truth Convention* on one of our Island's more secluded beaches?
> 
> 
> 
> :sunnies







vink said:


> Or just simply water patrol? (I'm leaving now.)




Excuse me ladies but I am rushing to one of those beaches right now!
I have heard that since the gentleman arrived on Pinch Purse Island hundreds of ladies have been rowing to that place...[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Excuse me ladies but I am rushing to one of those beaches right now!
> I have heard that since the gentleman arrived on Pinch Purse Island hundreds of ladies have been rowing to that place...[emoji15][emoji15]




I don't doubt it, Mariapia. Especially as this gentleman is apparently attending the convention as well....


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] Where do all those boys come from? And why do they land on Pinch Purse Island? Is there free beer at the Mackarel? [emoji481]


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't doubt it, Mariapia. Especially as this gentleman is apparently attending the convention as well....



Someone should put hydrocortisone on those abdominal swellings he has.
And warn him about sandflies/biting midges.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Someone should put hydrocortisone on those abdominal swellings he has.
> 
> And warn him about sandflies/biting midges.




[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] Where do all those boys come from? And why do they land on Pinch Purse Island? Is there free beer at the Mackarel? [emoji481]




How come we never see those guys in our city streets?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't doubt it, Mariapia. Especially as this gentleman is apparently attending the convention as well....




Wow! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> How come we never see those guys in our city streets?[emoji15][emoji15]



I think it's safe to assume that they are "out of this world" Mariapia!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think it's safe to assume that they are "out of this world" Mariapia!




I will skip the ballet class and attend the convention, Fim![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I will skip the ballet class and attend the convention, Fim![emoji8]




Hehehe, me too. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I will skip the ballet class and attend the convention, Fim![emoji8]





Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe, me too. [emoji8]



Agreed! See you on the beach!   

(bring coconuts).   :lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Agreed! See you on the beach!
> 
> 
> 
> (bring coconuts).   :lolots:




I have seen many men wearing skimpy suits but none that looked like that! 
This Is my favorite view this week however


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have seen many men wearing skimpy suits but none that looked like that!
> This Is my favorite view this week however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088546




Woah! Major beach envy! [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Major beach envy! [emoji1]




Yes! But I took out my magnifying glass and couldn't see any of the gorgeous guys attending the Naked Truth Convention ![emoji17][emoji17][emoji26]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's a *Wickedly Wonderful Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island. Given the *apparent *success of yesterday's *Naked Truth Convention,* I quaffed my fair share of truth serum at the Happy Mackerel last night and came to the following realization...

Though I undoubtedly have more bags than I  will ever need, there will always be a bag on the horizon that catches my eye, piques my interest, and tests my resolve. And when it does.... 

*I will set sail on the sapphire sea to make that bag mine.

*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a *Wickedly Wonderful Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island. Given the *apparent *success of yesterday's *Naked Truth Convention,* I quaffed my fair share of truth serum at the Happy Mackerel last night and came to the following realization...
> 
> Though I undoubtedly have more bags than I  will ever need, there will always be a bag on the horizon that catches my eye, piques my interest, and tests my resolve. And when it does....
> 
> *I will set sail on the sapphire sea to make that bag mine.
> 
> *




We are all waiting for a mod pic, Fim....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Yes! But I took out my magnifying glass and couldn't see any of the gorgeous guys attending the Naked Truth Convention ![emoji17][emoji17][emoji26]




I'll just guess that they simply just can't stand the truth then. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> It's a *Wickedly Wonderful Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island. Given the *apparent *success of yesterday's *Naked Truth Convention,* I quaffed my fair share of truth serum at the Happy Mackerel last night and came to the following realization...
> 
> Though I undoubtedly have more bags than I  will ever need, there will always be a bag on the horizon that catches my eye, piques my interest, and tests my resolve. And when it does....
> 
> *I will set sail on the sapphire sea to make that bag mine.
> 
> *




May your trip be fruitful.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are all waiting for a mod pic, Fim....[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]





vink said:


> May your trip be fruitful.



Thank you, ladies. I have yet to buy the bag(s) as no less than 3 have sung their siren song. 

All are backpack bags and each one is distinct from the others. 

I most certainly don't need all three.   

But, though preowned, they are in excellent condition and being offered at respective prices that I doubt will come my way again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies. I have yet to buy the bag(s) as no less than 3 have sung their siren song.
> 
> 
> 
> All are backpack bags and each one is distinct from the others.
> 
> 
> 
> I most certainly don't need all three.
> 
> 
> 
> But, though preowned, they are in excellent condition and being offered at respective prices that I doubt will come my way again.




Oh, Fim, are you sailing the dangerous and oh so tempting waters of evil bay, again? [emoji1]
Good hunting, then! [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, Fim, are you sailing the dangerous and oh so tempting waters of evil bay, again? [emoji1]
> Good hunting, then! [emoji8]



Indeed I am, Ludmilla!     :lolots:


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed I am, Ludmilla!     :lolots:




I hope the siren song won't lure you too close to the reef then.


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> I hope the siren song won't lure you too close to the reef then.



Not to worry, vink. The three bags in question are all brands with which I'm very familiar. Sufficiently so that I can easily buy all three while remaining within my fairly limited budget.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, vink. The three bags in question are all brands with which I'm very familiar. Sufficiently so that I can easily buy all three while remaining within my fairly limited budget.




Something is telling me your three bags are on the way, Fim![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Something is telling me your three bags are on the way, Fim![emoji8][emoji8]



Not quite yet, Mariapia. One is on the way but the other two are still in contention. My respective maximum bids have been placed and now it's a waiting game. I know better than to get caught up in auction fever.

Far better to be philosophical. If I'm outbid....c'est la vie.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not quite yet, Mariapia. One is on the way but the other two are still in contention. My respective maximum bids have been placed and now it's a waiting game. I know better than to get caught up in auction fever.
> 
> 
> 
> Far better to be philosophical. If I'm outbid....c'est la vie.




Bravo, Fim!
I can't wait to see your reveal! 
Toes and fingers crossed for the other two![emoji8][emoji8]
As for me, I ordered a Longchamp crossbody bag which I received this morning...
70 instead of ... 180!
A real steal.[emoji3]
Here it is!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, Fim!
> I can't wait to see your reveal!
> Toes and fingers crossed for the other two![emoji8][emoji8]
> As for me, I ordered a Longchamp crossbody bag which I received this morning...
> 70 instead of ... 180!
> A real steal.[emoji3]
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089900



Very nice!! And an excellent deal. That's a perfect summer bag. I only have a couple of crossbody bags but they are really growing on me. the convenience of having one's hands free is very appealing. And I like the way they distribute the weight


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I have seen many men wearing skimpy suits but none that looked like that!
> This Is my favorite view this week however
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3088546



Wow! Lucky you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, Fim!
> I can't wait to see your reveal!
> Toes and fingers crossed for the other two![emoji8][emoji8]
> As for me, I ordered a Longchamp crossbody bag which I received this morning...
> 70 instead of ... 180!
> A real steal.[emoji3]
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089900



Wow! Love your new bag, Mariapia. 

Perfect size, great style, fantastic price, and as for the color......


----------



## jlwquilter

Manelieht said:


> So I think I may have purchased a not so great bag. I got a little Satchel off of Ebay that cost me 29. The design is cute but it said the bag was real leather, and it is very obviously PU.
> I do have a few PU bags, but I just expected this one to be leather. The quality is okay for the price, it has cute details but I have a really hard time deciding. If I return it I won't get the 9 Eur shipping back either.



Hi! I've been traveling all summer and have alot of catching up to do so I don't know if your post has been addressed already. 

Ebay USA allows for a full refund d, including shipping both ways, if the item was not as described. So if the ebay auction said the bag was leather and it's not, you can return it without a hassle. Of course ebay Europe may be different but it could be worth your time to simply look and see if the bag is covered by the eBay return policy. It's important to understand that this return policy applies even if the seller says no returns allowed!

I have had to use this eBay policy a few times to return fakes. I've always gotten all my money back. 

Just thought you should know &#128512;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, Fim!
> I can't wait to see your reveal!
> Toes and fingers crossed for the other two![emoji8][emoji8]
> As for me, I ordered a Longchamp crossbody bag which I received this morning...
> 70 instead of ... 180!
> A real steal.[emoji3]
> Here it is!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3089900




What a nice pop of colour! Perfect for the summer! Enjoy. [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Very nice!! And an excellent deal. That's a perfect summer bag. I only have a couple of crossbody bags but they are really growing on me. the convenience of having one's hands free is very appealing. And I like the way they distribute the weight







Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! Love your new bag, Mariapia.
> 
> Perfect size, great style, fantastic price, and as for the color......







Ludmilla said:


> What a nice pop of colour! Perfect for the summer! Enjoy. [emoji7]




Thank you ladies! Crossbody bags are perfect! I can't help holding the strap though![emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Not so Grim Tally" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With the expectation of adding 3 more bags to my collection, I thought about which bags currently in my possession I would either gift or donate to make room for my recent purchases.   

However....I decided to keep the bags I have, suffer no guilt for my recent bag binge, and give the Grim Reaper a much needed vacation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Not so Grim Tally" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With the expectation of adding 3 more bags to my collection, I thought about which bags currently in my possession I would either gift or donate to make room for my recent purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> However....I decided to keep the bags I have, suffer no guilt for my recent bag binge, and give the Grim Reaper a much needed vacation.




Yay, Fim! I think it can stress us a lot to wonder which bag has to go after a new purchase. So enjoy what you have and give the Grim Reaper a vacation! [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Not so Grim Tally" Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. With the expectation of adding 3 more bags to my collection, I thought about which bags currently in my possession I would either gift or donate to make room for my recent purchases.
> 
> 
> 
> However....I decided to keep the bags I have, suffer no guilt for my recent bag binge, and give the Grim Reaper a much needed vacation.




Very good decision, Fim! 
You love all your bags and it's not because they are having  new siblings that some of them would have to leave home....[emoji8]
I know what I am talking about.. [emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Lucky Luau** all day today at the Mackerel.*. 

Both my bids have turned out to be the winning bids! Time to party!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Lucky Luau** all day today at the Mackerel.*.
> 
> 
> 
> Both my bids have turned out to be the winning bids! Time to party!




[emoji23][emoji23] Fim, you are a lucky lady! The Grim Reaper seems to think the same way. [emoji267][emoji322][emoji481]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> *Lucky Luau** all day today at the Mackerel.*.
> 
> 
> 
> Both my bids have turned out to be the winning bids! Time to party!




That reaper seems to be having a very very good day.  Congrats on the winnings!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Lucky Luau** all day today at the Mackerel.*.
> 
> 
> 
> Both my bids have turned out to be the winning bids! Time to party!




Huge huge congrats, Fim!
You are simply the best![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23] Fim, you are a lucky lady! The Grim Reaper seems to think the same way. [emoji267][emoji322][emoji481]





vink said:


> That reaper seems to be having a very very good day.  Congrats on the winnings!





Mariapia said:


> Huge huge congrats, Fim!
> You are simply the best![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, ladies. 

 Each bag has its own story to tell,  as well as a cautionary tale or two. 

Knowing the bags' respective brands as well as I do allowed me the luxury of avoiding the not infrequent pitfalls on eBay.

Happily, though preowned, all three bags are in good to great condition, requiring no further efforts on my part.

Best of all, the combined cost of my recent binge amounts to a little less than $30 a bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> 
> 
> Each bag has its own story to tell,  as well as a cautionary tale or two.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing the bags' respective brands as well as I do allowed me the luxury of avoiding the not infrequent pitfalls on eBay.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, though preowned, all three bags are in good to great condition, requiring no further efforts on my part.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of all, the combined cost of my recent binge amounts to a little less than $30 a bag.




You will carry a different backpack bag everyday, Fim!
Pure luxury![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You will carry a different backpack bag everyday, Fim!
> Pure luxury![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;



Or sheer madness.  

Fortunately sanity is lurking somewhere in my latest craze. 

Given the pollen index of late, even one good gargantuan sneeze cannot dislodge a backpack bag.  

 It also has made several flights of stairs at the college where I work far easier to climb while *both* elevators have been commandeered by outside contractors.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Or sheer madness.
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately sanity is lurking somewhere in my latest craze.
> 
> 
> 
> Given the pollen index of late, even one good gargantuan sneeze cannot dislodge a backpack bag.
> 
> 
> 
> It also has made several flights of stairs at the college where I work far easier to climb while *both* elevators have been commandeered by outside contractors.




It seems the college where you work is doing lots of renovation this summer, Fim! Fortunately, you have your backpack bags! 
I recently climbed 6 flights of stairs , handcarrying one of my large leather bags, I thought I was going to faint when I reached the 6th floor!
This is how I learnt that I could not have become a sherpa in a faraway country![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It seems the college where you work is doing lots of renovation this summer, Fim! Fortunately, you have your backpack bags!
> I recently climbed 6 flights of stairs , handcarrying one of my large leather bags, I thought I was going to faint when I reached the 6th floor!
> *This is how I learnt that I could not have become a sherpa in a faraway country!*[emoji15][emoji15]




How about one closer to home?  :lolots:

(the first of my recent purchases to arrive...vintage La Tour Eiffel Backpack)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> How about one closer to home?  :lolots:
> 
> (the first of my recent purchases to arrive...vintage La Tour Eiffel Backpack)



A better pic of the bag itself.....      

Preowned, but in exceptional condition. As for the cautionary tale I referenced in an earlier post.....

When I saw this bag on eBay I knew *immediately* that the seller had taken her pics with a flash. The color appeared almost "paper white" as opposed to the more "aged parchment" shade I suspected it was. Knowing the brand as I do, I contacted the seller, asked very politely if she'd provide a non flash pic, which she most happily did. 

I immediately bought the bag and happiness reigned all round!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A better pic of the bag itself.....
> 
> 
> 
> Preowned, but in exceptional condition. As for the cautionary tale I referenced in an earlier post.....
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this bag on eBay I knew *immediately* that the seller had taken her pics with a flash. The color appeared almost "paper white" as opposed to the more "aged parchment" shade I suspected it was. Knowing the brand as I do, I contacted the seller, asked very politely if she'd provide a non flash pic, which she most happily did.
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately bought the bag and happiness reigned all round!




A very pretty back"bag". [emoji6] It looks super elegant and you will carry it with much grace. Congrats, Fim. No one can beat you at evil bay finds. [emoji4]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> A better pic of the bag itself.....
> 
> 
> 
> Preowned, but in exceptional condition. As for the cautionary tale I referenced in an earlier post.....
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this bag on eBay I knew *immediately* that the seller had taken her pics with a flash. The color appeared almost "paper white" as opposed to the more "aged parchment" shade I suspected it was. Knowing the brand as I do, I contacted the seller, asked very politely if she'd provide a non flash pic, which she most happily did.
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately bought the bag and happiness reigned all round!




Very nice! I like the parchment color very much.

Ludmilla is correct--you are the bargain hunting queen of eBay. Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> A very pretty back"bag". [emoji6] It looks super elegant and you will carry it with much grace. Congrats, Fim. No one can beat you at evil bay finds. [emoji4]



Thank you, Ludmilla. You are too kind.  

And I agree with you about "evil bay." While there are bargains to be had, it is always best for the buyer to beware.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> Very nice! I like the parchment color very much.
> 
> Ludmilla is correct--you are the bargain hunting queen of eBay. Well done!



I love the color too, Misskris. It'll play well through Spring, Summer, and Fall.

(Which is why I had to be sure the bag wasn't as pictured by the seller. I'm simply too set in my ways to feel comfortable wearing a white bag past Labor Day.)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A better pic of the bag itself.....
> 
> 
> 
> Preowned, but in exceptional condition. As for the cautionary tale I referenced in an earlier post.....
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this bag on eBay I knew *immediately* that the seller had taken her pics with a flash. The color appeared almost "paper white" as opposed to the more "aged parchment" shade I suspected it was. Knowing the brand as I do, I contacted the seller, asked very politely if she'd provide a non flash pic, which she most happily did.
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately bought the bag and happiness reigned all round!




I know how much you love those beautiful Tour Eiffel bags, Fim!
Congrats on your find and on your knowlege about the brand!
This bag was certainly meant to be yours![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Very nice! I like the parchment color very much.
> 
> Ludmilla is correct--you are the bargain hunting queen of eBay. Well done!




+1000[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know how much you love those beautiful Tour Eiffel bags, Fim!
> Congrats on your find and on your knowlege about the brand!
> This bag was certainly meant to be yours![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, Mariapia. I'm ridiculously pleased to have found this particular bag as it harkens back to a time when the brand was  devoted to quality materials and workmanship.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> A better pic of the bag itself.....
> 
> 
> 
> Preowned, but in exceptional condition. As for the cautionary tale I referenced in an earlier post.....
> 
> 
> 
> When I saw this bag on eBay I knew *immediately* that the seller had taken her pics with a flash. The color appeared almost "paper white" as opposed to the more "aged parchment" shade I suspected it was. Knowing the brand as I do, I contacted the seller, asked very politely if she'd provide a non flash pic, which she most happily did.
> 
> 
> 
> I immediately bought the bag and happiness reigned all round!




It's pretty and you got such a great great great deal on all three!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I'm ridiculously pleased to have found this particular bag as it harkens back to a time when the brand was  devoted to quality materials and workmanship.




I am convinced that all brands WERE more devoted to quality than today! So sad to use the past tense!
It's the reason why ,when I am interested in a particular brand, I first have a look at vintage versions.. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am convinced that all brands WERE more devoted to quality than today! So sad to use the past tense!
> *It's the reason why ,when I am interested in a particular brand, I first have a look at vintage versions..* [emoji6]



I employ the same strategy, Mariapia. And inevitably end up purchasing the vintage versions!

:giggles:


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> It's pretty and you got such a great great great deal on all three!



Thank you, vink. Finding great bargains certainly stretches a limited budget!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ahoy islanders!


  Lately, Ugly Jack did a great job tormenting me and I found myself with the desperate need/desire to lay my greedy fingers on something oak or caramel. :devil: As soon as I started to ponder another bag from Massaccesi I knew, that time for desperate action has come. :ninja: After purchasing my lovely Madame Balzane in February I gave my caramel Picard bag to my sister. Already with a warning, that I might want this bag back... To silence Ugly Jack I asked her very politely to return my bag (&#8222;Argh! I miss my Picard bag. I WANT it back this Saturday.&#8220. As she hasn&#8216;t used the bag once she was happy to return it to me... so please welcome back on the rough shores of our island Mr. Brunello.









  It&#8216;s an old picture, but I use this bag today. I never realised how much I like it until it was gone for a few months. I&#8216;m very happy, that I have it back.  Ugly Jack is content, too... and concentrates on something else.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy islanders!
> 
> 
> Lately, Ugly Jack did a great job tormenting me and I found myself with the desperate need/desire to lay my greedy fingers on something oak or caramel. :devil: As soon as I started to ponder another bag from Massaccesi I knew, that time for desperate action has come. :ninja: After purchasing my lovely Madame Balzane in February I gave my caramel Picard bag to my sister. Already with a warning, that I might want this bag back... To silence Ugly Jack I asked her very politely to return my bag (Argh! I miss my Picard bag. I WANT it back this Saturday.). As she hasnt used the bag once she was happy to return it to me... so please welcome back on the rough shores of our island Mr. Brunello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an old picture, but I use this bag today. I never realised how much I like it until it was gone for a few months. Im very happy, that I have it back.  Ugly Jack is content, too... and concentrates on something else.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]




Welcome back, Mr Brunello! [emoji7][emoji7]
Your story reminds me of Jeanne and Mr Goat. 
Enjoy your beautiful bag, Ludmilla! And don't ever part with it again![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy islanders!
> 
> 
> Lately, Ugly Jack did a great job tormenting me and I found myself with the desperate need/desire to lay my greedy fingers on something oak or caramel. :devil: As soon as I started to ponder another bag from Massaccesi I knew, that time for desperate action has come. :ninja: After purchasing my lovely Madame Balzane in February I gave my caramel Picard bag to my sister. Already with a warning, that I might want this bag back... To silence Ugly Jack I asked her very politely to return my bag (Argh! I miss my Picard bag. I WANT it back this Saturday.). As she hasnt used the bag once she was happy to return it to me... so please welcome back on the rough shores of our island Mr. Brunello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an old picture, but I use this bag today. I never realised how much I like it until it was gone for a few months. Im very happy, that I have it back.  Ugly Jack is content, too... and concentrates on something else.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]



Love this bag, Ludmilla! So glad Mr. Brunello is back home. He and my Bal "Bob" (of Goat Pony fame) should get together for a manly stein!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Welcome back, Mr Brunello! [emoji7][emoji7]
> Your story reminds me of Jeanne and Mr Goat.
> Enjoy your beautiful bag, Ludmilla! And don't ever part with it again![emoji8][emoji8]





Fimpagebag said:


> Love this bag, Ludmilla! So glad Mr. Brunello is back home. He and my Bal "Bob" (of Goat Pony fame) should get together for a manly stein!





I'm really happy, that my bag is back, and I won't part with it anymore - obviously I need a bag of this size and colour in my life, so why change it into something new?



Jeanne was very lucky to return to you, Mariapia. Has Mr. Goat called you again? 

Mr. Brunello would be very pleased to meet Bal Bob at the Happy Mackerel and have a drink together. Jeanne is invited to the "so happy to be back" party, too!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy islanders!
> 
> 
> Lately, Ugly Jack did a great job tormenting me and I found myself with the desperate need/desire to lay my greedy fingers on something oak or caramel. :devil: As soon as I started to ponder another bag from Massaccesi I knew, that time for desperate action has come. :ninja: After purchasing my lovely Madame Balzane in February I gave my caramel Picard bag to my sister. Already with a warning, that I might want this bag back... To silence Ugly Jack I asked her very politely to return my bag (Argh! I miss my Picard bag. I WANT it back this Saturday.). As she hasnt used the bag once she was happy to return it to me... so please welcome back on the rough shores of our island Mr. Brunello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an old picture, but I use this bag today. I never realised how much I like it until it was gone for a few months. Im very happy, that I have it back.  Ugly Jack is content, too... and concentrates on something else.[FONT=&quot][/FONT]


Victory on the caramel bag front!
Great solution. Congratualtions!
The picard is a beauty. And heavy enough to smack Ugly Jack into silence, if he begins chattering again.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ahoy islanders!
> 
> 
> Lately, Ugly Jack did a great job tormenting me and I found myself with the desperate need/desire to lay my greedy fingers on something oak or caramel. :devil: As soon as I started to ponder another bag from Massaccesi I knew, that time for desperate action has come. :ninja: After purchasing my lovely Madame Balzane in February I gave my caramel Picard bag to my sister. Already with a warning, that I might want this bag back... To silence Ugly Jack I asked her very politely to return my bag (Argh! I miss my Picard bag. I WANT it back this Saturday.). As she hasnt used the bag once she was happy to return it to me... so please welcome back on the rough shores of our island Mr. Brunello.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its an old picture, but I use this bag today. I never realised how much I like it until it was gone for a few months. Im very happy, that I have it back.  Ugly Jack is content, too... and concentrates on something else.



Beautiful bag-- that leather is luscious! Welcome back, Mr. Brunello!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Victory on the caramel bag front!
> 
> Great solution. Congratualtions!
> 
> The picard is a beauty. And heavy enough to smack Ugly Jack into silence, if he begins chattering again.







misskris03 said:


> Beautiful bag-- that leather is luscious! Welcome back, Mr. Brunello!




Thank you so much! Mr. Brunello did great on his first day back in duty. Felt like he had never been gone. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much! Mr. Brunello did great on his first day back in duty. Felt like he had never been gone. [emoji6]




Of course, Ludmilla! Mr Brunello must be very proud of himself! I am sure he knew he would be back into your life![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

It's the last day of sales in the area.....Officially, that is.. [emoji6]
Which means that tomorrow morning we'll still be able to find bags that didn't sell during the so called sales period...They will be considered as....promotions. [emoji17]
It's as simple as that. 
Of course new collections are coming in.
FW collections . 
Full price...
Considering that full price means overpriced....I think I am going to stay away from a few shop windows tomorrow.[emoji15][emoji15]
I know myself. I would enter the shop looking for a last minute bargain and go directly to the fall winter shelves![emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's the last day of sales in the area.....Officially, that is.. [emoji6]
> Which means that tomorrow morning we'll still be able to find bags that didn't sell during the so called sales period...They will be considered as....promotions. [emoji17]
> It's as simple as that.
> Of course new collections are coming in.
> FW collections .
> Full price...
> Considering that full price means overpriced....I think I am going to stay away from a few shop windows tomorrow.[emoji15][emoji15]
> I know myself. I would enter the shop looking for a last minute bargain and go directly to the fall winter shelves![emoji107][emoji107]



I will be out and about today as well, Mariapia.  

Happily, with my new (to me) acquisitions I feel fairly safe should I look at any bags. 

So much that is out there is overpriced, impractical, and of suspect materials. Particularly those bags made in China that claim to be "genuine leather."  Far too often they are "genuine (man made) leather."  

Which is not to say that synthetics don't have their attraction. It's the duplicity that annoys me.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I will be out and about today as well, Mariapia.
> 
> Happily, with my new (to me) acquisitions I feel fairly safe should I look at any bags.
> 
> So much that is out there is overpriced, impractical, and of suspect materials. Particularly those bags made in China that claim to be "genuine leather."  Far too often they are "genuine (man made) leather."
> 
> Which is not to say that synthetics don't have their attraction. It's the duplicity that annoys me.




They won't fool us, Fim!
Here, on Pinch Purse Island, we are known to be specialists in all kinds of materials! 
I once saw a lovely tote bag which, according to the shop owner, was pure ... recycled leather. She even said that she had been to the Swedish factory and seen the artisans working on it.
I went home, googled the bag and found a site selling it.
No recycled leather but.. polyurethane... 
And, as if it was not enough, Chinese made!
I returned to the shop and told the lady what I had found out.. 
She said she would phone the bag company and check...
Of course, when she sees me looking at her shop window now, she simply ignores me![emoji83][emoji83]


----------



## misskris03

Ha!! Good for you. I think many people know that internet vendors might be dodgy but tend to trust shopkeepers in their own neighborhoods, so they wouldn't think to do the research. I know I'd be unlikely to follow up on her claims.  It's unfortunate that one can't even trust the local shop owner to tell the truth about how and where goods are made. 

On the upside--thanks for sharing this story. I'll be more cautious in the future when I'm in the little shops.


----------



## Ludmilla

Woah! You shouldn't trust anyone who is trying to sell something to you, I guess. [emoji19]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Ha!! Good for you. I think many people know that internet vendors might be dodgy but tend to trust shopkeepers in their own neighborhoods, so they wouldn't think to do the research. I know I'd be unlikely to follow up on her claims.  It's unfortunate that one can't even trust the local shop owner to tell the truth about how and where goods are made.
> 
> On the upside--thanks for sharing this story. I'll be more cautious in the future when I'm in the little shops.







Ludmilla said:


> Woah! You shouldn't trust anyone who is trying to sell something to you, I guess. [emoji19]




I think that local shopkeepers are more dangerous, if I may say so, They are all smiles, are supposed to be trusted and you can fall into their trap more easily. 
About ten years ago, I bought a leather jacket on sale. 
As it was a summer sale, I didn't wear it immediately.
I showed it to my mother a few weeks later.
She looked at it and asked " Are you sure it's leather?"
I looked at the label inside.. 
Polyurethane !! 
I could not believe I had been ripped off by the manager of the shop!
Lesson learned! 
I never wore the jacket. It's still in my closet! [emoji83][emoji83]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's so hot today, ladies... I can't even think about handbags... I just want to...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think that local shopkeepers are more dangerous, if I may say so, They are all smiles, are supposed to be trusted and you can fall into their trap more easily.
> About ten years ago, I bought a leather jacket on sale.
> As it was a summer sale, I didn't wear it immediately.
> I showed it to my mother a few weeks later.
> She looked at it and asked " Are you sure it's leather?"
> I looked at the label inside..
> Polyurethane !!
> I could not believe I had been ripped off by the manager of the shop!
> Lesson learned!
> I never wore the jacket. It's still in my closet! [emoji83][emoji83]



This is just so unfair! I hate it when I have to double check everything...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's so hot today, ladies... I can't even think about handbags... I just want to...




Very hot here too! My Parisian friend spent two weeks in Milan and she said that the heat was unbearable too....
Let's not complain, we don't know what winter will be like....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Within Reason" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Though it may be hard to believe that I still have any given my recent bag binge, there is a method to my madness when it comes to purchasing bags. 

1. *Who* If I'm not familiar with a particular brand, I *familiarize* myself by looking online and reading customer reviews.

2. *What* What materials were used making the bag. If the seller is unsure, how can I be certain?

3. *Where* Where was the bag made? If I don't see the tag, I don't buy. It isn't xenophobia, I just want to know.

4. *Why* given the number of bags I own, I always have to ask myself why I need another bag. If I have a valid reason (lifestyle changes, physical limitations, an unexpected windfall) then I will guiltlessly purchase a bag.

*But only after I've satisfied  steps 1-3.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Very hot here too! My Parisian friend spent two weeks in Milan and she said that the heat was unbearable too....
> Let's not complain, we don't know what winter will be like....[emoji15][emoji15]



Very true, Mariapia. I'll be more than happy to put off winter as long as I can!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Within Reason" Wednesday* on Pinch Purse Island. Though it may be hard to believe that I still have any given my recent bag binge, there is a method to my madness when it comes to purchasing bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Who* If I'm not familiar with a particular brand, I *familiarize* myself by looking online and reading customer reviews.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *What* What materials were used making the bag. If the seller is unsure, how can I be certain?
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Where* Where was the bag made? If I don't see the tag, I don't buy. It isn't xenophobia, I just want to know.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *Why* given the number of bags I own, I always have to ask myself why I need another bag. If I have a valid reason (lifestyle changes, physical limitations, an unexpected windfall) then I will guiltlessly purchase a bag.
> 
> 
> 
> *But only after I've satisfied  steps 1-3.*




Same questions here, Fim!
Looking for information has become a full time job!
I would expect the brands or the websites to mention the country of origin and the bags weight though... [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same questions here, Fim!
> Looking for information has become a full time job!
> *I would expect the brands or the websites to mention the country of origin and the bags weight though...* [emoji6]



Excellent point, Mariapia!  

We should add *Weight* and *Wait* (how long will it take for the bag to arrive) to our list.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent point, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> We should add *Weight* and *Wait* (how long will it take for the bag to arrive) to our list.




I once emailed Zadig et Voltaire customer service to ask them where a bag I was interested in was made. 
Their bags used to be made in Italy. But that was a long time ago. [emoji49]
They replied that.....they were not allowed to give me that information...
I answered that, as a customer, I had the right to know.
Same reply from Zadig, again.
No need to be a rocket scientist to understand that Zadig bags are now made in China![emoji107]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I once emailed Zadig et Voltaire customer service to ask them where a bag I was interested in was made.
> Their bags used to be made in Italy. But that was a long time ago. [emoji49]
> They replied that.....they were not allowed to give me that information...
> I answered that, as a customer, I had the right to know.
> Same reply from Zadig, again.
> No need to be a rocket scientist to understand that Zadig bags are now made in China![emoji107]




That's really lame. They really must have contempt for the customer to give that answer and expect you to continue to shop with them.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I once emailed Zadig et Voltaire customer service to ask them where a bag I was interested in was made.
> Their bags used to be made in Italy. But that was a long time ago. [emoji49]
> They replied that.....they were not allowed to give me that information...
> I answered that, as a customer, I had the right to know.
> Same reply from Zadig, again.
> No need to be a rocket scientist to understand that Zadig bags are now made in China![emoji107]




Aren't there supposed to be a made-in tag somewhere in the bag? Why do they think the customers not allowed to know? If they can put it in s tag, we can know.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Aren't there supposed to be a made-in tag somewhere in the bag? Why do they think the customers not allowed to know? If they can put it in s tag, we can know.




I don't think so, vink! I have noticed that most of my bags have a MIF or Made in Italy tag. Some of the bags I have....even from French brands have no tags at all!I don't know where they were made. [emoji15][emoji15]

I even have seen .... designed in France.....[emoji49][emoji49]
Not ambiguous at all for bag lover like us but some other ladies might wrongly think they are buying a French made product![emoji26]

Prada used to put a Made in Prada tag....[emoji107][emoji107]

As for Zadig, they don't have Made in tags either ...
For them, as long as quality is good ( and it is not any more) they think we should mind our own business and stop asking questions![emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That's really lame. They really must have contempt for the customer to give that answer and expect you to continue to shop with them.




Don't worry, misskris, I don't shop with them![emoji84][emoji84]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, misskris, I don't shop with them![emoji84][emoji84]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's  *Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often I sort through my bags and gauge where I am in my life. My bags all tell them their own story and reinforce why I will never part with them. 

It isn't about acquisition or attempting to impress others. My bags are the sands in the hourglass of my life and we have all squeezed through the tight places together!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I don't think so, vink! I have noticed that most of my bags have a MIF or Made in Italy tag. Some of the bags I have....even from French brands have no tags at all!I don't know where they were made. [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> I even have seen .... designed in France.....[emoji49][emoji49]
> Not ambiguous at all for bag lover like us but some other ladies might wrongly think they are buying a French made product![emoji26]
> 
> Prada used to put a Made in Prada tag....[emoji107][emoji107]
> 
> As for Zadig, they don't have Made in tags either ...
> For them, as long as quality is good ( and it is not any more) they think we should mind our own business and stop asking questions![emoji107][emoji107][emoji107]




If they want to proof that the quality is still there, it shouldn't matter where they produce their stuff. They should be able to flaunt it off. It's their decision after all to choose where they make their products. I don't mind the "design in" tag as long as the "made in" is there and clear. 

Not all Chinese labour are cheap and of low quality. As long as the QC is there, but normally, the QC tend to slack off. Cost get cut and material get cheapened. Good old ways of producing stuff get cancelled to make way for the cheaper and "more efficient" way. 

That Prada tag is quite lame. They announce it to the world that they're moving the production. Why try to glam it up now? Just face the music.


----------



## vink

Besides, I really wonder coz every company that move their production to China will cite the reason that the cost is lower, but I've never seen anyone that lower the price of their product afterward.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> It's  *Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often I sort through my bags and gauge where I am in my life. My bags all tell them their own story and reinforce why I will never part with them.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't about acquisition or attempting to impress others. My bags are the sands in the hourglass of my life and we have all squeezed through the tight places together!




I love my bags. Most hold a special place in my heart and their own unique memories.  Even I'm on the purging process, it always take me time to let go of each bag coz those memories are there.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's  *Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. Every so often I sort through my bags and gauge where I am in my life. My bags all tell them their own story and reinforce why I will never part with them.
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't about acquisition or attempting to impress others. My bags are the sands in the hourglass of my life and we have all squeezed through the tight places together!




Absolutely, Fim! Each of my bag has more or less a story to tell.
It is also the reason why I cannot let them go...
I tried to give up Jeanne for adoption , it was a real nightmare..
Looked like some kind of betrayal to me.
Only on TPF can people understand the feeling...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Besides, I really wonder coz every company that move their production to China will cite the reason that the cost is lower, but I've never seen anyone that lower the price of their product afterward.




This is so unfair! Not only do they go to China ( and when China decides to rise their prices, they will go to Bangladesh or Ethiopia) but the y continue increasing their huge profit.[emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## Ludmilla

I do feel like I "betray" my bags if I give them away. Thanks to my Mum. She always told me that my old plush animals will feel sad if I wanted a new one. Because they would feel unloved. Somehow I transferred this to my bags. So I get a bad conscience if I don't rotate often enough or if I give one away. I'm freaking crazy.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> If they want to proof that the quality is still there, it shouldn't matter where they produce their stuff. They should be able to flaunt it off. It's their decision after all to choose where they make their products. I don't mind the "design in" tag as long as the "made in" is there and clear.
> 
> Not all Chinese labour are cheap and of low quality. As long as the QC is there, but normally, the QC tend to slack off. Cost get cut and material get cheapened. Good old ways of producing stuff get cancelled to make way for the cheaper and "more efficient" way.
> 
> That Prada tag is quite lame. They announce it to the world that they're moving the production. Why try to glam it up now? Just face the music.





vink said:


> Besides, I really wonder coz every company that move their production to China will cite the reason that the cost is lower, but I've never seen anyone that lower the price of their product afterward.





Mariapia said:


> This is so unfair! Not only do they go to China ( and when China decides to rise their prices, they will go to Bangladesh or Ethiopia) but the y continue increasing their huge profit.[emoji107][emoji107]



I also feel that outsourcing production isn't good on another level. Sitting 8 hours and more behind a sewing machine (and I'm also talking about clothes here) is very hard work. By removing this kind of work from our daily life in Europe or the U.S.  we loose a feeling about the value of produced things as we don't know how much work is needed to make them. A bit like eating meat, but not wanting to recognize that the animal has to be killed.
If this makes any sense at all?


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I do feel like I "betray" my bags if I give them away. Thanks to my Mum. She always told me that my old plush animals will feel sad if I wanted a new one. Because they would feel unloved. Somehow I transferred this to my bags. So I get a bad conscience if I don't rotate often enough or if I give one away. I'm freaking crazy.




I got that same lesson.  But now and then, I'll feel overwhelm with what I've got so I have to kiss them good bye and find a better home for them.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I also feel that outsourcing production isn't good on another level. Sitting 8 hours and more behind a sewing machine (and I'm also talking about clothes here) is very hard work. By removing this kind of work from our daily life in Europe or the U.S.  we loose a feeling about the value of produced things as we don't know how much work is needed to make them. A bit like eating meat, but not wanting to recognize that the animal has to be killed.
> If this makes any sense at all?




Yes. My mom knows how to use a sewing machine and she made all my clothes when I was young. When I look at my baby clothes, I feel the love and they still look good, but when I look at clothes I'm wearing now, I feel sad especially when they look so worn out even after a few washes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I also feel that outsourcing production isn't good on another level. Sitting 8 hours and more behind a sewing machine (and I'm also talking about clothes here) is very hard work. By removing this kind of work from our daily life in Europe or the U.S.  we loose a feeling about the value of produced things as we don't know how much work is needed to make them. A bit like eating meat, but not wanting to recognize that the animal has to be killed.
> If this makes any sense at all?



^^ 

Excellent point, very well expressed, Ludmilla!    

I know I *need* to know where my food, bags, clothing etc. come from. It's the only way I can make an informed (ethical) decision.

For instance....a vintage Bolivan backpack bag made when leather was leather, hand stitched and drum dyed.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Excellent point, very well expressed, Ludmilla!
> 
> I know I *need* to know where my food, bags, clothing etc. come from. It's the only way I can make an informed (ethical) decision.
> 
> For instance....a vintage Bolivan backpack bag made when leather was leather, hand stitched and drum dyed.



And a pic of how it will most often be viewed....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent point, very well expressed, Ludmilla!
> 
> 
> 
> I know I *need* to know where my food, bags, clothing etc. come from. It's the only way I can make an informed (ethical) decision.
> 
> 
> 
> For instance....a vintage Bolivan backpack bag made when leather was leather, hand stitched and drum dyed.







Fimpagebag said:


> And a pic of how it will most often be viewed....




Beautiful vintage find, Fim![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
You got yourself a great backpack bags collection![emoji106]
Do you sometimes carry your other bags?[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful vintage find, Fim![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> You got yourself a great backpack bags collection![emoji106]
> *Do you sometimes carry your other bags?[*emoji6]



Absolutely, Mariapia!  

By interspersing the backpack bags every other day or so, my wonky shoulder easily tolerates my other bags. 

So now I can enjoy *all* my bags with nary a twinge!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> By interspersing the backpack bags every other day or so, my wonky shoulder easily tolerates my other bags.
> 
> 
> 
> So now I can enjoy *all* my bags with nary a twinge!




Is this what we call a win win situation, Fim?[emoji6]
It certainly looks like it![emoji106]
I wear my nylon bags every other day and it's true that my back and shoulders are very grateful too.[emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Is this what we call a win win situation, Fim?[emoji6]
> It certainly looks like it![emoji106]
> I wear my nylon bags every other day and it's true that my back and shoulders are very grateful too.[emoji3]



It certainly is win win, Mariapia!


----------



## misskris03

vink said:


> Besides, I really wonder coz *every company that move their production to China will cite the reason that the cost is lower, but I've never seen anyone that lower the price of their product afterward.*



This.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I do feel like I "betray" my bags if I give them away. Thanks to my Mum. She always told me that my old plush animals will feel sad if I wanted a new one. Because they would feel unloved. Somehow I transferred this to my bags. So I get a bad conscience if I don't rotate often enough or if I give one away. I'm freaking crazy.



If you think you're crazy, you'll feel better after reading this:

I sometimes feel bad for the shriveled grapes & cherries I throw away--not because I think anyone should be eating them--but because I'm taking them away from their other little "friends" in the bunch or bag.  I guess I've read too many children's books


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> If you think you're crazy, you'll feel better after reading this:
> 
> I sometimes feel bad for the shriveled grapes & cherries I throw away--not because I think anyone should be eating them--but because I'm taking them away from their other little "friends" in the bunch or bag.  I guess I've read too many children's books



Omg! This is precious.
I now imagine a whole world of unwanted, shriveled fruit. Dressed in grunge wear, carrying flick knives. Smoking rolled up dandelion leaves & acting-out rebelliously.  Chanting, "Down with the water-swollen ones!"
Awesome!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Omg! This is precious.
> I now imagine a whole world of unwanted, shriveled fruit. Dressed in grunge wear, carrying flick knives. Smoking rolled up dandelion leaves & acting-out rebelliously.  Chanting, "Down with the water-swollen ones!"
> Awesome!



^^ Love this!  

The secret lives of fruit.....


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> If you think you're crazy, you'll feel better after reading this:
> 
> I sometimes feel bad for the shriveled grapes & cherries I throw away--not because I think anyone should be eating them--but because I'm taking them away from their other little "friends" in the bunch or bag.  I guess I've read too many children's books




OMG, this is so cute! Reminds me again of my childhood days when I started asking my Mum what the mother of the dead chicken in our kitchen sink is thinking now. Did the same in a nice restaurant when she got served a whole fish. Tbh I was about to throw a tantrum. Mum reacted fast and told me, that the bones will be thrown into the river and the fish will grow its flesh again. Same with the chicken bones that ended in our dustbin. Child was happy again. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ Love this!
> 
> 
> 
> The secret lives of fruit.....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

 Btw. I like your new backpack very much! How nice that they enable you to use your other bags with less pain. I'm very glad how perfect everything works out for you. [emoji106]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Omg! This is precious.
> I now imagine a whole world of unwanted, shriveled fruit. Dressed in grunge wear, carrying flick knives. Smoking rolled up dandelion leaves & acting-out rebelliously.  Chanting, "Down with the water-swollen ones!"
> Awesome!



I feel so much better thinking that they're having a good time in some parallel universe together  That's awesome. 



Ludmilla said:


> OMG, this is so cute! Reminds me again of my childhood days when I started asking my Mum what the mother of the dead chicken in our kitchen sink is thinking now. Did the same in a nice restaurant when she got served a whole fish. Tbh I was about to throw a tantrum. Mum reacted fast and told me, that the bones will be thrown into the river and the fish will grow its flesh again. Same with the chicken bones that ended in our dustbin. Child was happy again. [emoji1]



Ha!! Smart mother. I would have failed miserably with such a precocious & sensitive child.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^ Love this!
> 
> The secret lives of fruit.....



Great one, Fim.
Agree that you've revealed some lovely backpacks. 
Congrats!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> OMG, this is so cute! Reminds me again of my childhood days when I started asking my Mum what the mother of the dead chicken in our kitchen sink is thinking now. Did the same in a nice restaurant when she got served a whole fish. Tbh I was about to throw a tantrum. Mum reacted fast and told me, that the bones will be thrown into the river and the fish will grow its flesh again. Same with the chicken bones that ended in our dustbin. Child was happy again. [emoji1]



From now on, every empty chocolate bar wrapper is being tossed into a river.
In case the chocolate grows back. 

Love this story!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> OMG, this is so cute! Reminds me again of my childhood days when I started asking my Mum what the mother of the dead chicken in our kitchen sink is thinking now. Did the same in a nice restaurant when she got served a whole fish. Tbh I was about to throw a tantrum. Mum reacted fast and told me, that the bones will be thrown into the river and the fish will grow its flesh again. Same with the chicken bones that ended in our dustbin. Child was happy again. [emoji1]




What a wonderful anecdote, Ludmilla!
Childhood memories are the best![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> From now on, every empty chocolate bar wrapper is being tossed into a river.
> 
> In case the chocolate grows back.
> 
> 
> 
> Love this story!




Excellent plan!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you ladies! [emoji4] I guess I was not the easiest child. [emoji6]

Hm. I like the chocolate plan, too. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! [emoji4] I guess I was not the easiest child. [emoji6]
> 
> Hm. I like the chocolate plan, too. [emoji1]




I don't think there are easy children anyway, Ludmilla![emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"With apologies to Shakespeare" Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. To shamelessly paraphrase the Immortal Bard, *"To PVC or not PVC, that is the question..."*

In all honesty, I have owned a few PVC bags. But (with the recent infusion of vintage leather backpack bags to my collection) I have decided to purge any PVC in my possession. 

While a few remain serviceable, I have found that PVC bags age with little grace. There is no patina to aged plastic. And though they have been as babied as my leather bags, they simply don't respond to TLC the way my leather, coated canvas,  or quality nylon bags do.

So....off to the Thrift Shop with the PVC bags that still have some life left in them. It isn't an indictment of PVC bags or anyone who loves them. It's just the direction my collection has taken.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"With apologies to Shakespeare" Sunday* on Pinch Purse Island. To shamelessly paraphrase the Immortal Bard, *"To PVC or not PVC, that is the question..."*
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I have owned a few PVC bags. But (with the recent infusion of vintage leather backpack bags to my collection) I have decided to purge any PVC in my possession.
> 
> 
> 
> While a few remain serviceable, I have found that PVC bags age with little grace. There is no patina to aged plastic. And though they have been as babied as my leather bags, they simply don't respond to TLC the way my leather, coated canvas,  or quality nylon bags do.
> 
> 
> 
> So....off to the Thrift Shop with the PVC bags that still have some life left in them. It isn't an indictment of PVC bags or anyone who loves them. It's just the direction my collection has taken.




How many PVC bags did you have, Fim? I mean, how many did you take to the Thrift Shop? I am asking because I imagine they will have to be replaced by new lovely leather backpack bags....[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> How many PVC bags did you have, Fim? I mean, how many did you take to the Thrift Shop? I am asking because I imagine they will have to be replaced by new lovely leather backpack bags....[emoji6]



I actually only had three, Mariapia. 

If I amend my previous "1 in, three out " to *"3 out, 1 in"*.....

I am sorely tempted by a LePliage backpack currently on my radar. :devil:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> I actually only had three, Mariapia.
> 
> If I amend my previous "1 in, three out " to *"3 out, 1 in"*.....
> 
> I am sorely tempted by a LePliage backpack currently on my radar. :devil:



*Update:* one of my donated venerable PVC bags ws a Liz Claiborne black "camera" bag. I loved that bag, but it was time to move on. 

Happily, my best offer was accepted for a signature black La Tour Eiffel coated canvas and leather camera bag.    

(As much as I'm taken with backpack bags, I don't want to go overboard with them. Also, the Le Pliage I was interested in was being offered by a seller apparently unfamiliar with the brand and was unable to understand what additional photos I requested. For someone who claimed that she "had bought the bag in Paris" I found her ignorance woeful.)

As with any potential purchase, when in doubt, run away....


----------



## Ludmilla

I don't have any PVC bags anymore. I had some during university, but I started giving them away as soon as I ventured into leather bags. My main issue was, that they age often in a horrible way. Also I like the leather smell much better and it's nicer to touch, too. There are a lot of very nice leather bags around that don't cost a fortune but are still a very good quality. I felt I don't get enough for my money with PVC bags.
Funny enough, I feel totally different towards nylon bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I actually only had three, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> 
> If I amend my previous "1 in, three out " to *"3 out, 1 in"*.....
> 
> 
> 
> I am sorely tempted by a LePliage backpack currently on my radar. :devil:




Wow![emoji7][emoji7] Are you still looking for it or is it already on the way?[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Update:* one of my donated venerable PVC bags ws a Liz Claiborne black "camera" bag. I loved that bag, but it was time to move on.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, my best offer was accepted for a signature black La Tour Eiffel coated canvas and leather camera bag.
> 
> 
> 
> (As much as I'm taken with backpack bags, I don't want to go overboard with them. Also, the Le Pliage I was interested in was being offered by a seller apparently unfamiliar with the brand and was unable to understand what additional photos I requested. For someone who claimed that she "had bought the bag in Paris" I found her ignorance woeful.)
> 
> 
> 
> As with any potential purchase, when in doubt, run away....




Oh! Forget about my previous post, Fim! Go on hunting for the Le Pliage, I am sure you will find it very quickly![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh! Forget about my previous post, Fim! Go on hunting for the Le Pliage, I am sure you will find it very quickly![emoji7]



At the risk of being a "Fickle Fim"....I think I might consider a preowned leather Longchamp backpack bag rather than a nylon Le Pliage. As there is no need to rush into any purchase, I'll continue to bide my time until I'm sure it's a Longchamp I truly love.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I don't think there are easy children anyway, Ludmilla![emoji6]




So true.


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> At the risk of being a "Fickle Fim"....I think I might consider a preowned leather Longchamp backpack bag rather than a nylon Le Pliage. As there is no need to rush into any purchase, I'll continue to bide my time until I'm sure it's a Longchamp I truly love.




I think that's the key to smart buying--having patience to wait for the right one. It's always  the "good enough" purchases I regret.


----------



## Fimpagebag

misskris03 said:


> I think that's the key to smart buying--having patience to wait for the right one.* It's always  the "good enough" purchases I regret.*




 Absolutely, Misskris! 

Been there, done that...more times than I care to admit!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I think that's the key to smart buying--having patience to wait for the right one. It's always  the "good enough" purchases I regret.




So so true! Sometimes it's hard to let the "good enough" bargains go, but in the end it's the best. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> At the risk of being a "Fickle Fim"....I think I might consider a preowned leather Longchamp backpack bag rather than a nylon Le Pliage. As there is no need to rush into any purchase, I'll continue to bide my time until I'm sure it's a Longchamp I truly love.




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
It's exactly what I am doing .....now[emoji6], Fim!
Maybe that' s why I haven't bought as many bags as before in the last months..  
Trying to find the right bag in the right size, right colour and ....right price can take months but patience always pays off...
And hunting for a bag is so much fun![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sounds like you two have already certain bags/backpacks on your minds. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you two have already certain bags/backpacks on your minds. [emoji4]




No bags on my mind at the moment, Ludmilla....
Knowing that it takes weeks or months to find the right combo...I think I am safe ....at keast for the rest of the summer.   [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No bags on my mind at the moment, Ludmilla....
> Knowing that it takes weeks or months to find the right combo...I think I am safe ....at keast for the rest of the summer.   [emoji6]




When will you receive your special cartoon Le Pliage?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> When will you receive your special cartoon Le Pliage?




The local shop is multi branded. It  sells Longchamp, Sabatier, Lancel and La Martina. That explains why the owner has to wait for Longchamp to send the new collection....
The last time I went she had the small Le Pliage in cedar but not the medium size. She told me that her customers will have to wait to get one.
Same with the cartoon Le Pliage.   She still has not received it!
I think that Longchamp boutiques come first.. [emoji26]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The local shop is multi branded. It  sells Longchamp, Sabatier, Lancel and La Martina. That explains why the owner has to wait for Longchamp to send the new collection....
> The last time I went she had the small Le Pliage in cedar but not the medium size. She told me that her customers will have to wait to get one.
> Same with the cartoon Le Pliage.   She still has not received it!
> I think that Longchamp boutiques come first.. [emoji26]



Boo! I hope you will get it soon!


----------



## Mariapia

The heat wave is over. So, today, I am taking out one of my leather bags....[emoji6]
	

		
			
		

		
	



My red Minelli...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The heat wave is over. So, today, I am taking out one of my leather bags....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103592
> 
> My red Minelli...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Every time I see this red bag I smile!
The heat is gone around here, too. My Bays stile bag is with me today.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> The heat wave is over. So, today, I am taking out one of my leather bags....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103592
> 
> My red Minelli...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Oh... It's very pretty. And all the slouchy leather. I love it!


----------



## jlwquilter

It's still hot as a furnace in southeast Florida. My car temperature thingy said 103 degrees yesterday! But really, it was ONLY 97 degrees. And it'll be lke this for another month at least.

I carried a red bag yesterday too - red must have been in the air  My new Coach bag in Epi leather. My first Epi leather. I am curious to see how it works for me. I really like some of the detailing on this bag... the cute half bow, the little latch on the front pocket zipper. 

Here it is:


----------



## jlwquilter

Gosh Fim! How many backbacks have you got now? Zero to 5or 6 in a few weeks? That's impressive! Your are lucky that the style not only helps your wonky shoulder but fit's into your work environment and lifestyle. I don't think I've ever seen a woman wearing a backpack around where I live.  And I know I'd be in and out of the backpack so often that I'd end up carrying it by the straps anyway!


----------



## udalrike

WOW!!!! Jwlquilter, I LOVE this bag! SO BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!
Wear it in good health!


----------



## udalrike

The heat wave is over in Germany too, Mariapia. Great bag!


----------



## udalrike

I have to admit that I could not resist a DKNY bag.....

Here it is (seller´s pic):


----------



## udalrike

It is leather and very smooth. Smells good too....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Every time I see this red bag I smile!
> The heat is gone around here, too. My Bays stile bag is with me today.







jlwquilter said:


> It's still hot as a furnace in southeast Florida. My car temperature thingy said 103 degrees yesterday! But really, it was ONLY 97 degrees. And it'll be lke this for another month at least.
> 
> 
> 
> I carried a red bag yesterday too - red must have been in the air  My new Coach bag in Epi leather. My first Epi leather. I am curious to see how it works for me. I really like some of the detailing on this bag... the cute half bow, the little latch on the front pocket zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is:
> 
> View attachment 3103672







udalrike said:


> I have to admit that I could not resist a DKNY bag.....
> 
> Here it is (seller´s pic):
> 
> View attachment 3103682




I see that everyone has taken out their lovely leather bags!
Something in the air, no doubt about it, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I see that everyone has taken out their lovely leather bags!
> Something in the air, no doubt about it, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Yes! But now my back is hurting and I have to think about what (light) I am going to use tomorrow! [emoji6]

Very nice new bags, ladies! [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! But now my back is hurting and I have to think about what (light) I am going to use tomorrow! [emoji6]
> 
> Very nice new bags, ladies! [emoji4]




I suggest you wear your Postina, Ludmilla![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I suggest you wear your Postina, Ludmilla![emoji8]




Good idea. Or Miss Pickle. But as we are going out to have lunch tomorrow Postina would be saver in case of flying food. [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Good idea. Or Miss Pickle. But as we are going out to have lunch tomorrow Postina would be saver in case of flying food. [emoji8]



Holy Mother of Airborne Egg Bits!
Don't remind me.

Remember, cloth napkins & the stink-eye are your best weapons against a crazy hibachi chef.
And slathering every inch of bag leather with collonil products.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Holy Mother of Airborne Egg Bits!
> 
> Don't remind me.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, cloth napkins & the stink-eye are your best weapons against a crazy hibachi chef.
> 
> And slathering every inch of bag leather with collonil products.




Hehehe. Since I've heard the flying egg story you experienced I'm thinking twice (or more) what bag I take to a restaurant. [emoji1] I think Postina wins. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The heat wave is over. So, today, I am taking out one of my leather bags....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103592
> 
> My red Minelli...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Ludmilla said:


> Every time I see this red bag I smile!
> The heat is gone around here, too. My Bays stile bag is with me today.





jlwquilter said:


> It's still hot as a furnace in southeast Florida. My car temperature thingy said 103 degrees yesterday! But really, it was ONLY 97 degrees. And it'll be lke this for another month at least.
> 
> I carried a red bag yesterday too - red must have been in the air  My new Coach bag in Epi leather. My first Epi leather. I am curious to see how it works for me. I really like some of the detailing on this bag... the cute half bow, the little latch on the front pocket zipper.
> 
> Here it is:
> View attachment 3103672





Mariapia said:


> I see that everyone has taken out their lovely leather bags!
> Something in the air, no doubt about it, ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Something in the air indeed, ladies! Such gorgeous bags all! 

Sorry to have been so remiss lately, but the renovations to the Microbiology Lab at the college where I work are yet to be completed and everything is in an uproar with classes beginning next week. I have been working long hours these past few days of sweltering heat interspersed with torrential downpours that only increase the murderous humidity.

In addition I have recently purged my handbag collection of three saffiano bags. (truthfully I'd tried to convince myself I loved them but the texture of saffiano leather just isn't to my taste.)

However, as a reward, I purchased a new Patricia Nash Midnight Rose Frame handbag. I love the leather, the design, and the floral pattern.

(Of course the fact that it was 40% off didn't hurt either!).   :devil:


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous! I love Patricia Nash. I have yet to purchase one of hers yet tho.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous! I love Patricia Nash. I have yet to purchase one of hers yet tho.



Thank you, Murphy. I own one other Patricia Nash and I have nothing but rave reviews for the brand.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Something in the air indeed, ladies! Such gorgeous bags all!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to have been so remiss lately, but the renovations to the Microbiology Lab at the college where I work are yet to be completed and everything is in an uproar with classes beginning next week. I have been working long hours these past few days of sweltering heat interspersed with torrential downpours that only increase the murderous humidity.
> 
> 
> 
> In addition I have recently purged my handbag collection of three saffiano bags. (truthfully I'd tried to convince myself I loved them but the texture of saffiano leather just isn't to my taste.)
> 
> 
> 
> However, as a reward, I purchased a new Patricia Nash Midnight Rose Frame handbag. I love the leather, the design, and the floral pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> (Of course the fact that it was 40% off didn't hurt either!).   :devil:




What a lovely reward, Fim! Elegant and cheerful with a great vintage look![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
And great bargain too! [emoji106]
I hope that things will calm down at work.
You must be exhausted.[emoji26]
I know what humidity and heat mean! We have had both here and everyone was tired. 

Though it is not hot any more, today I am going back to one of my nylon bags.
I will wear it crossbody.... I am going grocery shopping for my parents ..[emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Since I've heard the flying egg story you experienced I'm thinking twice (or more) what bag I take to a restaurant. [emoji1] I think Postina wins. [emoji6]




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Something in the air indeed, ladies! Such gorgeous bags all!
> 
> Sorry to have been so remiss lately, but the renovations to the Microbiology Lab at the college where I work are yet to be completed and everything is in an uproar with classes beginning next week. I have been working long hours these past few days of sweltering heat interspersed with torrential downpours that only increase the murderous humidity.
> 
> In addition I have recently purged my handbag collection of three saffiano bags. (truthfully I'd tried to convince myself I loved them but the texture of saffiano leather just isn't to my taste.)
> 
> However, as a reward, I purchased a new Patricia Nash Midnight Rose Frame handbag. I love the leather, the design, and the floral pattern.
> 
> (Of course the fact that it was 40% off didn't hurt either!).   :devil:



Fim, I'm glad to hear from you!
My university starts construction works, too. At the moment they put the scaffolds. I'm so anxious about the noise and dirt we will face... and I felt so lucky, that they didn't start the real working during the hot days. I really really feel for you.

Hopefully you will have nevertheless a good start into the new term!

I'm not the biggest fan of saffiano, either. Did you give away your Lauren bags? R.Lauren has very nice styles, but I don't love the saffiano. 

Your new bag is nice! A dear friend introduced Patricia Nash to me and I like her styles very much. Enjoy this new addition. 



Mariapia said:


> What a lovely reward, Fim! Elegant and cheerful with a great vintage look![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7]
> And great bargain too! [emoji106]
> I hope that things will calm down at work.
> You must be exhausted.[emoji26]
> I know what humidity and heat mean! We have had both here and everyone was tired.
> 
> Though it is not hot any more, today I am going back to one of my nylon bags.
> I will wear it crossbody.... I am going grocery shopping for my parents ..[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3104373



So, I took your good advice - Signorina Postina is my company, today. She already got a compliment on the train. Thank you for reminding me of this bag. 







I like your nylon bag. It is such a fun bag!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, I'm glad to hear from you!
> My university starts construction works, too. At the moment they put the scaffolds. I'm so anxious about the noise and dirt we will face... and I felt so lucky, that they didn't start the real working during the hot days. I really really feel for you.
> 
> Hopefully you will have nevertheless a good start into the new term!
> 
> I'm not the biggest fan of saffiano, either. Did you give away your Lauren bags? R.Lauren has very nice styles, but I don't love the saffiano.
> 
> Your new bag is nice! A dear friend introduced Patricia Nash to me and I like her styles very much. Enjoy this new addition.
> 
> 
> 
> So, I took your good advice - Signorina Postina is my company, today. She already got a compliment on the train. Thank you for reminding me of this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like your nylon bag. It is such a fun bag!



There have been unconfirmed reports of a u.f.o. circling your area.
It may be seeking the postina.
Be warned. 

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhbHWppz1M6cwLAdmhiqCnfUd5R_m7cRJCYu3qF8di0vXOwbHJ


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> There have been unconfirmed reports of a u.f.o. circling your area.
> 
> It may be seeking the postina.
> 
> Be warned.
> 
> 
> 
> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRhbHWppz1M6cwLAdmhiqCnfUd5R_m7cRJCYu3qF8di0vXOwbHJ




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Postina and me just returned safe and sound at home. We survived Turkish burgers. And the tanned face cream with this funky closure (that I wanted to give to my colleague but instead exploded into my face) just hit me. Not the bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Postina and me just returned safe and sound at home. We survived Turkish burgers. And the tanned face cream with this funky closure (that I wanted to give to my colleague but instead exploded into my face) just hit me. Not the bag.




So, Ludmilla, your gorgeous Postina deserves a lovely reward. 
One week with you, whererever you go....[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> So, Ludmilla, your gorgeous Postina deserves a lovely reward.
> One week with you, whererever you go....[emoji8][emoji8]




That's a good idea. Hmmm, not sure if I'm able to so, but I will give it a try next week. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That's a good idea. Hmmm, not sure if I'm able to so, but I will give it a try next week. [emoji8]



Hooray! You and your gorgeous Postina had quite the day, Ludmilla!   

 There is nothing quite like a bag that is the cynosure of all eyes!  

And with you and your lovely bag as inspiration (with kudos as well to Remainsilly's irrepressible wisdom) my bag collection has been severely reduced to only bags that give me  *"that Postina"* feeling.


----------



## Fimpagebag

* Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. This past week has been one continual uproar at the college where I work. The newly renovated lab is not ready and contingency room assignments have had to be made.

But it hasn't been all bad. Before renovations began we had to empty the old lab of all the masses of unused materials and equipment accumulated over the past forty years. My fellow techs looked to me to take the lead in what we would keep and what we would discard.

It turned out to be quite the process. My rule of thumb was quite simple. What we don't use, we don't keep. There was no point filling up every available space in the newly renovated lab with things that no longer served their original purpose.

In all honesty, I was relentless. We rid ourselves of a lot of unnecessary baggage. Which got me to thinking when I would return home and ponder my bags. As at work, a massive clear out was in order. Applying the same draconian strictures, I have reduced my collection to 16 bags. They will be worn often and with great éclat.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> ... (with kudos as well to Remainsilly's irrepressible wisdom) ...



Thanks. 
"Irrepressible" should be my middle name. Though unsure about the wisdom part.

Congrats on new patricia nash & shoveled-out lab!
Nash has some great floral designs this year. Loving the map print ones, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> "Irrepressible" should be my middle name. Though unsure about the wisdom part.
> 
> Congrats on new patricia nash & shoveled-out lab!
> Nash has some great floral designs this year. Loving the map print ones, too.



I love the map print as well, Remainsilly.  As for wisdom, my definition is simple. *Wisdom* is the compass by which you chart your life, steer your course, make your choices, and sail unafraid.

If that doesn't sound like you, Remainsilly, I don't know what does.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> The heat wave is over. So, today, I am taking out one of my leather bags....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3103592
> 
> My red Minelli...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I love that bag! Gorgeous.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> * Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. This past week has been one continual uproar at the college where I work. The newly renovated lab is not ready and contingency room assignments have had to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> But it hasn't been all bad. Before renovations began we had to empty the old lab of all the masses of unused materials and equipment accumulated over the past forty years. My fellow techs looked to me to take the lead in what we would keep and what we would discard.
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be quite the process. My rule of thumb was quite simple. What we don't use, we don't keep. There was no point filling up every available space in the newly renovated lab with things that no longer served their original purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I was relentless. We rid ourselves of a lot of unnecessary baggage. Which got me to thinking when I would return home and ponder my bags. As at work, a massive clear out was in order. Applying the same draconian strictures, I have reduced my collection to 16 bags. They will be worn often and with great éclat.




Good job, Fim! Both at work and at home![emoji106][emoji106]
16 bags is perfect!
I wish I could reduce my collection to 16 too! Even 30 would be great!
Only trouble is....I love them all.
If a friend of mine fell in love with one of my bags ( it happened once), I would be delighted to give it to her.
But they are not into bags at all. My Parisian friend, to whom I gave my YSL Muse, prefers very classic shapes and colours, unfortunately for me.
My nieces are into tiny purses... 
Consignment stores are out of the question.....[emoji83]
I am scared of Ebay.....
As for charity, I am afraid the bags will not go to the ladies who need a lovely bag and cannot afford one.
I had a bad experience with clothes when I moved out nearly 10 years ago.. [emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I love that bag! Gorgeous.




Thank you, misskris![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Fim! Both at work and at home!
> 16 bags is perfect!
> I wish I could reduce my collection to 16 too! Even 30 would be great!
> Only trouble is....I love them all.
> If a friend of mine fell in love with one of my bags ( it happened once), I would be delighted to give it to her.
> But they are not into bags at all. My Parisian friend, to whom I gave my YSL Muse, prefers very classic shapes and colours, unfortunately for me.
> My nieces are into tiny purses...
> Consignment stores are out of the question...
> I am scared of Ebay.....
> As for charity, I am afraid the bags will not go to the ladies who need a lovely bag and cannot afford one.
> I had a bad experience with clothes when I moved out nearly 10 years ago.. [emoji17]



Good points all, Mariapia!   

My recent experience with the neighboring Thrift Shops have soured me on donating any bags to any charity that willingly turns a blind eye to counterfeits. 

Ebay and consignment shops also have enough nightmare scenarios for sellers that I too keep my distance. 

Happily, I've recently developed a new strategy for donating my bags. 

Any number of churches and Volunteer Community services in my area routinely host annual rummage sales to raise funds for needed repairs/new equipment. Routine items for sale are reasonably (though not ridiculously) priced while the higher ticket offerings are sold at silent auction.   It's actually a lot more fun and I even manage to snag some wonderful baked goods sold by the ladies of the various organizations during the festivities.  :giggles:

As for my recently donated bags, they have gone in support of our local Volunteer Ambulance Company, several Volunteer Fire Companies, and one historic Church in town that needs a new roof. Making the experience all the more enjoyable, our famous local Fudge maker generously provides signature goodies to these local fêtes. She creates singular flavors for each venue, not available for sale in her own shop.

Sweet charity indeed.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good points all, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> My recent experience with the neighboring Thrift Shops have soured me on donating any bags to any charity that willingly turns a blind eye to counterfeits.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay and consignment shops also have enough nightmare scenarios for sellers that I too keep my distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, I've recently developed a new strategy for donating my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Any number of churches and Volunteer Community services in my area routinely host annual rummage sales to raise funds for needed repairs/new equipment. Routine items for sale are reasonably (though not ridiculously) priced while the higher ticket offerings are sold at silent auction.   It's actually a lot more fun and I even manage to snag some wonderful baked goods sold by the ladies of the various organizations during the festivities.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my recently donated bags, they have gone in support of our local Volunteer Ambulance Company, several Volunteer Fire Companies, and one historic Church in town that needs a new roof. Making the experience all the more enjoyable, our famous local Fudge maker generously provides signature goodies to these local fêtes. She creates singular flavors for each venue, not available for sale in her own shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet charity indeed.....




I like the idea, Fim! There is something like the Lions Club, or is it the Rotary ,which  organizes this kind of event once a year. 
I will try to get in touch with them.
They bake goods too![emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> Good points all, Mariapia!
> 
> My recent experience with the neighboring Thrift Shops have soured me on donating any bags to any charity that willingly turns a blind eye to counterfeits.
> 
> Ebay and consignment shops also have enough nightmare scenarios for sellers that I too keep my distance.
> 
> Happily, I've recently developed a new strategy for donating my bags.
> 
> Any number of churches and Volunteer Community services in my area routinely host annual rummage sales to raise funds for needed repairs/new equipment. Routine items for sale are reasonably (though not ridiculously) priced while the higher ticket offerings are sold at silent auction.   It's actually a lot more fun and I even manage to snag some wonderful baked goods sold by the ladies of the various organizations during the festivities.  :giggles:
> 
> As for my recently donated bags, they have gone in support of our local Volunteer Ambulance Company, several Volunteer Fire Companies, and one historic Church in town that needs a new roof. Making the experience all the more enjoyable, our famous local Fudge maker generously provides signature goodies to these local fêtes. She creates singular flavors for each venue, not available for sale in her own shop.
> 
> Sweet charity indeed.....



That's wonderful. On all levels.


----------



## Mariapia

The rain came back yestederday and it's going to rain again this afternoon.
Back to my Longchamp neo !
Roomy, waterproof and in a cheerful colour...
It's one of my favourite Longchamp....[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good points all, Mariapia!
> 
> My recent experience with the neighboring Thrift Shops have soured me on donating any bags to any charity that willingly turns a blind eye to counterfeits.
> 
> Ebay and consignment shops also have enough nightmare scenarios for sellers that I too keep my distance.
> 
> Happily, I've recently developed a new strategy for donating my bags.
> 
> Any number of churches and Volunteer Community services in my area routinely host annual rummage sales to raise funds for needed repairs/new equipment. Routine items for sale are reasonably (though not ridiculously) priced while the higher ticket offerings are sold at silent auction.   It's actually a lot more fun and I even manage to snag some wonderful baked goods sold by the ladies of the various organizations during the festivities.  :giggles:
> 
> As for my recently donated bags, they have gone in support of our local Volunteer Ambulance Company, several Volunteer Fire Companies, and one historic Church in town that needs a new roof. Making the experience all the more enjoyable, our famous local Fudge maker generously provides signature goodies to these local fêtes. She creates singular flavors for each venue, not available for sale in her own shop.
> 
> Sweet charity indeed.....



This is a great plan, Fim. I give the books I don't want to read anymore to our local library, they use or sell them. With the money of the sold ones they buy new books.

Unfortunately, no sweets at the library...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The rain came back yestederday and it's going to rain again this afternoon.
> Back to my Longchamp neo !
> Roomy, waterproof and in a cheerful colour...
> It's one of my favourite Longchamp....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107110



Oh, I like your colourful bags so much, Mariapia. Although I can see them only here and not irl they always cheer me up. 

Btw. I'm using Postina today. BUT I have to admit, that I didn't manage to use her during the weekend. Grocery shopping and attending our local fair needed other bags (my Le Pliage and one of my old Picard bags).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I like your colourful bags so much, Mariapia. Although I can see them only here and not irl they always cheer me up.
> 
> Btw. I'm using Postina today. BUT I have to admit, that I didn't manage to use her during the weekend. Grocery shopping and attending our local fair needed other bags (my Le Pliage and one of my old Picard bags).




I have noticed that when I don't know which bag to choose, I grab my Le Pliage and go! [emoji173]&#65039;
I am happy to hear your Postina is out today, Ludmilla!
There was one on Farfetch during the sale but I wasn't quick enough![emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that when I don't know which bag to choose, I grab my Le Pliage and go! [emoji173]&#65039;
> I am happy to hear your Postina is out today, Ludmilla!
> There was one on Farfetch during the sale but I wasn't quick enough![emoji26][emoji26]




Oh, I hope, you will get a Postina. How sad, that you missed the one on sale. Really nice bags and made in Italy. [emoji4] Just make sure, that you get size M. I would use mine much more often, if she would be just a tiny bit bigger. [emoji6] 
I will keep my fingers crossed for your Postina hunt. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I hope, you will get a Postina. How sad, that you missed the one on sale. Really nice bags and made in Italy. [emoji4] Just make sure, that you get size M. I would use mine much more often, if she would be just a tiny bit bigger. [emoji6]
> I will keep my fingers crossed for your Postina hunt. [emoji8]




The one I saw on Farfetch was medium size. 50% off. 
It was light blue, which made me hesitate, colour transfer is something that I am scared of. Well long story short, when I decided to pull the trigger....the bag was gone. 
I probably thought that I was the only one interested... and that I had time...
I should have known better....[emoji107]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The one I saw on Farfetch was medium size. 50% off.
> It was light blue, which made me hesitate, colour transfer is something that I am scared of. Well long story short, when I decided to pull the trigger....the bag was gone.
> I probably thought that I was the only one interested... and that I had time...
> I should have known better....[emoji107]




There will be another one in a more practical colour, I'm sure. Maybe we should be aware that hesitation before a purchase is a good hint not to purchase at all. [emoji4] Maybe this light blue Postina would have ended as an ornament in your wardrobe. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> There will be another one in a more practical colour, I'm sure. Maybe we should be aware that hesitation before a purchase is a good hint not to purchase at all. [emoji4] Maybe this light blue Postina would have ended as an ornament in your wardrobe. [emoji8]




Thanks for the kind words , Ludmilla!
There were no sales on the Zanellato website...
And the new trend  in France at the moment is....never to pay full price for anything! Not only a trend, a real sport![emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The rain came back yestederday and it's going to rain again this afternoon.
> Back to my Longchamp neo !
> Roomy, waterproof and in a cheerful colour...
> It's one of my favourite Longchamp....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3107110



It's also fast becoming one of my favorites of your Longchamps as well, Mariapia!  

While you went fabulously vibrant, I went less so with my recently acquired La Tour Eiffel "camera" bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> There will be another one in a more practical colour, I'm sure. Maybe we should be aware that hesitation before a purchase is a good hint not to purchase at all. [emoji4] Maybe this light blue Postina would have ended as an ornament in your wardrobe. [emoji8]



Well said, Ludmilla. The right bag in the wrong color never ends well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thanks for the kind words , Ludmilla!
> There were no sales on the Zanellato website...
> And the new trend  in France at the moment is....never to pay full price for anything! Not only a trend, a real sport![emoji3]



At the current prices of many bags, sagacity is a sport we can all appreciate, Mariapia!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's also fast becoming one of my favorites of your Longchamps as well, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> While you went fabulously vibrant, I went less so with my recently acquired La Tour Eiffel "camera" bag.




Great find, Fim! It looks great on you![emoji7]
I am sure it's both roomy and light weight.[emoji106][emoji106]
I love camera bags too![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> At the current prices of many bags, sagacity is a sport we can all appreciate, Mariapia!




On Pinch Purse Island, we are about to break world records![emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great find, Fim! It looks great on you![emoji7]
> I am sure it's both roomy and light weight.[emoji106][emoji106]
> I love camera bags too![emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you, Mariapia. You're absolutely right. The bag easily accommodates all my essentials without any undue stress on my problematic shoulder.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> On Pinch Purse Island, we are about to break world records![emoji6]



Indeed we shall, Mariapia!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]

I can't help telling you about my visit to the local Longchamp boutique yesterday morning.
The lady I am used to seeing there was on holiday. 
She was replaced by a very nervous person who looked both tired and angry at the whole world.
I asked her about the Jérémy Scott cartoon bag. 
She said " I haven't ordered one!"
I then asked if she had received the cedar medium Le Pliage.
She first answered she hadn't, then looked at a big parcel, opened it and found one.
I looked inside and found out it was made in China.
I told the lady there was no hurry and would wait for a MIF model.
That's when she got even more nervous!
" I am fed up! I don't want to sell bags any more, I think I am going to open a restaurant! Customers here are getting more and more difficult.. " etc...
I replied that money is scarce and that there are so many bags everywhere that we had better find what we are looking for and not make the wrong decision... 
MIF is important to me, that's it!"
I knew the lady was not angry with ME....She was just snapping!
I was not angry with her either.
Long story short, I left the shop empty ended and told myself I may go back when the other lady is back....
The way things are going it won't be any time soon.
Shopping used to be fun, it's getting stressful![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## gattodiparigi

Mariapia said:


> Shopping used to be fun, it's getting stressful![emoji15][emoji15]



I totally agree! My friends always make fun of me and say I'm "the queen of e-commerce", because I tend to buy a lot online. Not only clothing or bags, but a lot of other stuff as well. Well, I find it to be less stressfull most of the time! Maybe not always as fun, but going around and having to deal with people isn't nice all the time as well


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I can't help telling you about my visit to the local Longchamp boutique yesterday morning.
> The lady I am used to seeing there was on holiday.
> She was replaced by a very nervous person who looked both tired and angry at the whole world.
> I asked her about the Jérémy Scott cartoon bag.
> She said " I haven't ordered one!"
> I then asked if she had received the cedar medium Le Pliage.
> She first answered she hadn't, then looked at a big parcel, opened it and found one.
> I looked inside and found out it was made in China.
> I told the lady there was no hurry and would wait for a MIF model.
> That's when she got even more nervous!
> " I am fed up! I don't want to sell bags any more, I think I am going to open a restaurant! Customers here are getting more and more difficult.. " etc...
> I replied that money is scarce and that there are so many bags everywhere that we had better find what we are looking for and not make the wrong decision...
> MIF is important to me, that's it!"
> I knew the lady was not angry with ME....She was just snapping!
> I was not angry with her either.
> Long story short, I left the shop empty ended and told myself I may go back when the other lady is back....
> The way things are going it won't be any time soon.
> Shopping used to be fun, it's getting stressful![emoji15][emoji15]



 wow. What an experience... Some people shouldn't work in retail.  I hope your next shop visit will be more pleasant!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's also fast becoming one of my favorites of your Longchamps as well, Mariapia!
> 
> While you went fabulously vibrant, I went less so with my recently acquired La Tour Eiffel "camera" bag.



Nice bag, Fim. I think you have to take a family picture one day. There must be so many changes since last year.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I can't help telling you about my visit to the local Longchamp boutique yesterday morning.
> The lady I am used to seeing there was on holiday.
> She was replaced by a very nervous person who looked both tired and angry at the whole world.
> I asked her about the Jérémy Scott cartoon bag.
> She said " I haven't ordered one!"
> I then asked if she had received the cedar medium Le Pliage.
> She first answered she hadn't, then looked at a big parcel, opened it and found one.
> I looked inside and found out it was made in China.
> I told the lady there was no hurry and would wait for a MIF model.
> That's when she got even more nervous!
> " I am fed up! I don't want to sell bags any more, I think I am going to open a restaurant! Customers here are getting more and more difficult.. " etc...
> I replied that money is scarce and that there are so many bags everywhere that we had better find what we are looking for and not make the wrong decision...
> MIF is important to me, that's it!"
> I knew the lady was not angry with ME....She was just snapping!
> I was not angry with her either.
> Long story short, I left the shop empty ended and told myself I may go back when the other lady is back....
> The way things are going it won't be any time soon.
> Shopping used to be fun, it's getting stressful![emoji15][emoji15]



I'm sorry that this happened to you, Mariapia.  That you were treated in such a rude manner is wholly unacceptable.  

How would that SA have liked it if she had gone to the nearest Bistro for lunch only to have a surly waitress with flatulence?   

In fact (given your experience, Mariapia) I think today definitely qualifies as *"When Worlds Collide Wednesday"* on Pinch Purse Island. 

With the current upheaval in World Markets and fluctuating currency, I believe it would behoove sellers of designer bags to consider their customers with more appreciation. 

By cutting corners, affecting disdain, and all the while raising prices, the stark economic realities of late should remind them that without a loyal *satisfied *customer base, they and their businesses will be the ones to suffer.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm sorry that this happened to you, Mariapia.  That you were treated in such a rude manner is wholly unacceptable.
> 
> How would that SA have liked it if she had gone to the nearest Bistro for lunch only to have a surly waitress with flatulence?
> 
> In fact (given your experience, Mariapia) I think today definitely qualifies as *"When Worlds Collide Wednesday"* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> With the current upheaval in World Markets and fluctuating currency, I believe it would behoove sellers of designer bags to consider their customers with more appreciation.
> 
> By cutting corners, affecting disdain, and all the while raising prices, the stark economic realities of late should remind them that without a loyal *satisfied *customer base, they and their businesses will be the ones to suffer.




I totally agree with you, Fim!
The shop I am talking about sells several brands.
The lady told me that Lancel had decided their bags will now be sold in Lancel boutiques only. She doesn't get the brand any more. She is furious with them...
She would like to get Michael Kors but it seems impossible.. 
Business is tough! [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I can't help telling you about my visit to the local Longchamp boutique yesterday morning.
> The lady I am used to seeing there was on holiday.
> She was replaced by a very nervous person who looked both tired and angry at the whole world.
> I asked her about the Jérémy Scott cartoon bag.
> She said " I haven't ordered one!"
> I then asked if she had received the cedar medium Le Pliage.
> She first answered she hadn't, then looked at a big parcel, opened it and found one.
> I looked inside and found out it was made in China.
> I told the lady there was no hurry and would wait for a MIF model.
> That's when she got even more nervous!
> " I am fed up! I don't want to sell bags any more, I think I am going to open a restaurant! Customers here are getting more and more difficult.. " etc...
> I replied that money is scarce and that there are so many bags everywhere that we had better find what we are looking for and not make the wrong decision...
> MIF is important to me, that's it!"
> I knew the lady was not angry with ME....She was just snapping!
> I was not angry with her either.
> Long story short, I left the shop empty ended and told myself I may go back when the other lady is back....
> The way things are going it won't be any time soon.
> Shopping used to be fun, it's getting stressful![emoji15][emoji15]



Wow. I am amazed that she spoke to you like that. We all get frustrated, but if one is in customer service, one needs to learn to disguise it.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you, Fim!
> The shop I am talking about sells several brands.
> The lady told me that Lancel had decided their bags will now be sold in Lancel boutiques only. She doesn't get the brand any more. She is furious with them...
> She would like to get Michael Kors but it seems impossible..
> Business is tough! [emoji15][emoji15]



I'm sure it is. But that certainly isn't your fault, so I'm sorry she took it out on you. You are a very understanding person.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Random thoughts as I choose which bag to wear tomorrow.....

1. *Having less is really more.*

I'm truly enjoying "rediscovering" the bags I've kept after my recent closet clear out. It also makes choosing a bag much simpler, as well as taking much less time to maintain them.

2. *Kudos to Misskris...*

For her excellent "when good enough" rarely is. The 16 bags that currently make up my collection are all bags that (at one time or another) were my first choice. The bags I've since gifted and/or donated all shared the same "compensatory purchase" designation when the bags I truly wanted either weren't available or in my price range at the time.

3. *Vegan is for vegetables.*

Just as I prefer steak to broccoli, I prefer leather over it's vegan equivalent.

4. *If it's nylon, it has to be Longchamp.*

I've tried other nylon bags of quality and they just don't measure up to my Le Pliage for durability and insouciance.

5. *And finally...*

The views expressed are strictly my own, pertaining solely to me, and should not be construed as criticism towards anyone who feels strongly in opposition to the views expressed.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I'm sure it is. But that certainly isn't your fault, so I'm sorry she took it out on you. You are a very understanding person.




I have seen much worse, misskris!
I remember that young SA in a trendy boutique some 20 years ago.
I had seen a nice nylon bag in her shop window and I had got inside to inquire about the price.
I think it was Moschino. 
Well, at the time prices were in French Francs.
When I heard how much it cost, I exclaimed. "That much money for a nylon bag!?"
Instead of talking about quality and design... to justify the price, the lady said
" People who cannot afford what I sell should not even enter the shop!"

I am considered as a very gentle person but I could not control myself.
" Where do you think you are working? In a Chanel or Hermes boutique?
" They would never hire you!"
She tried to apologize but nothing she said could excuse her attitude.

I then learnt that it was not her first time.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Random thoughts as I choose which bag to wear tomorrow.....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Having less is really more.*
> 
> 
> 
> I'm truly enjoying "rediscovering" the bags I've kept after my recent closet clear out. It also makes choosing a bag much simpler, as well as taking much less time to maintain them.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Kudos to Misskris...*
> 
> 
> 
> For her excellent "when good enough" rarely is. The 16 bags that currently make up my collection are all bags that (at one time or another) were my first choice. The bags I've since gifted and/or donated all shared the same "compensatory purchase" designation when the bags I truly wanted either weren't available or in my price range at the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Vegan is for vegetables.*
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I prefer steak to broccoli, I prefer leather over it's vegan equivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *If it's nylon, it has to be Longchamp.*
> 
> 
> 
> I've tried other nylon bags of quality and they just don't measure up to my Le Pliage for durability and insouciance.
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *And finally...*
> 
> 
> 
> The views expressed are strictly my own, pertaining solely to me, and should not be construed as criticism towards anyone who feels strongly in opposition to the views expressed.




You are absolutely right, Fim![emoji106]
You summed it up pretty well!
Less is more... [emoji173]&#65039;
I should say that mantra first thing in the morning and just before going to bed[emoji17][emoji17]

There is a three day sale in my city at the moment.
You don't have to go into a shop.
Everything is outside.
I still haven't bought anything.....not because of the less is more rule( shame on me!) but because I only saw what we call vieux rossignols in French. [emoji3][emoji3]
Literally old....nightingales![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> * Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. This past week has been one continual uproar at the college where I work. The newly renovated lab is not ready and contingency room assignments have had to be made.
> 
> 
> 
> But it hasn't been all bad. Before renovations began we had to empty the old lab of all the masses of unused materials and equipment accumulated over the past forty years. My fellow techs looked to me to take the lead in what we would keep and what we would discard.
> 
> 
> 
> It turned out to be quite the process. My rule of thumb was quite simple. What we don't use, we don't keep. There was no point filling up every available space in the newly renovated lab with things that no longer served their original purpose.
> 
> 
> 
> In all honesty, I was relentless. We rid ourselves of a lot of unnecessary baggage. Which got me to thinking when I would return home and ponder my bags. As at work, a massive clear out was in order. Applying the same draconian strictures, I have reduced my collection to 16 bags. They will be worn often and with great éclat.




Oh! Oswald! I love him!!! Your post remind me of Konmari.  I'm trying to reduce the number of bags I have. I still have a longest to go, but at least I'm starting to do it right now.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Good points all, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> My recent experience with the neighboring Thrift Shops have soured me on donating any bags to any charity that willingly turns a blind eye to counterfeits.
> 
> 
> 
> Ebay and consignment shops also have enough nightmare scenarios for sellers that I too keep my distance.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, I've recently developed a new strategy for donating my bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Any number of churches and Volunteer Community services in my area routinely host annual rummage sales to raise funds for needed repairs/new equipment. Routine items for sale are reasonably (though not ridiculously) priced while the higher ticket offerings are sold at silent auction.   It's actually a lot more fun and I even manage to snag some wonderful baked goods sold by the ladies of the various organizations during the festivities.  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> As for my recently donated bags, they have gone in support of our local Volunteer Ambulance Company, several Volunteer Fire Companies, and one historic Church in town that needs a new roof. Making the experience all the more enjoyable, our famous local Fudge maker generously provides signature goodies to these local fêtes. She creates singular flavors for each venue, not available for sale in her own shop.
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet charity indeed.....




Wow! I like your neighborhood! What a great charity project you have. Normally, I simply give away my bags to people I see fit or just simply ask if they'd like to have my bag. This is a much better things.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I can't help telling you about my visit to the local Longchamp boutique yesterday morning.
> The lady I am used to seeing there was on holiday.
> She was replaced by a very nervous person who looked both tired and angry at the whole world.
> I asked her about the Jérémy Scott cartoon bag.
> She said " I haven't ordered one!"
> I then asked if she had received the cedar medium Le Pliage.
> She first answered she hadn't, then looked at a big parcel, opened it and found one.
> I looked inside and found out it was made in China.
> I told the lady there was no hurry and would wait for a MIF model.
> That's when she got even more nervous!
> " I am fed up! I don't want to sell bags any more, I think I am going to open a restaurant! Customers here are getting more and more difficult.. " etc...
> I replied that money is scarce and that there are so many bags everywhere that we had better find what we are looking for and not make the wrong decision...
> MIF is important to me, that's it!"
> I knew the lady was not angry with ME....She was just snapping!
> I was not angry with her either.
> Long story short, I left the shop empty ended and told myself I may go back when the other lady is back....
> The way things are going it won't be any time soon.
> Shopping used to be fun, it's getting stressful![emoji15][emoji15]




OMG! She said that?!? Such a very strange situation you were in. I'm curious what happen with her that day before you came.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Random thoughts as I choose which bag to wear tomorrow.....
> 
> 1. *Having less is really more.*
> 
> I'm truly enjoying "rediscovering" the bags I've kept after my recent closet clear out. It also makes choosing a bag much simpler, as well as taking much less time to maintain them.
> 
> 2. *Kudos to Misskris...*
> 
> For her excellent "when good enough" rarely is. The 16 bags that currently make up my collection are all bags that (at one time or another) were my first choice. The bags I've since gifted and/or donated all shared the same "compensatory purchase" designation when the bags I truly wanted either weren't available or in my price range at the time.
> 
> 3. *Vegan is for vegetables.*
> 
> Just as I prefer steak to broccoli, I prefer leather over it's vegan equivalent.
> 
> 4. *If it's nylon, it has to be Longchamp.*
> 
> I've tried other nylon bags of quality and they just don't measure up to my Le Pliage for durability and insouciance.
> 
> 5. *And finally...*
> 
> The views expressed are strictly my own, pertaining solely to me, and should not be construed as criticism towards anyone who feels strongly in opposition to the views expressed.



I can see myself agreeing with most of your points. My GGL bags are great nylon bags, though.  But the rest is correct! 




Mariapia said:


> I have seen much worse, misskris!
> I remember that young SA in a trendy boutique some 20 years ago.
> I had seen a nice nylon bag in her shop window and I had got inside to inquire about the price.
> I think it was Moschino.
> Well, at the time prices were in French Francs.
> When I heard how much it cost, I exclaimed. "That much money for a nylon bag!?"
> Instead of talking about quality and design... to justify the price, the lady said
> " People who cannot afford what I sell should not even enter the shop!"
> 
> I am considered as a very gentle person but I could not control myself.
> " Where do you think you are working? In a Chanel or Hermes boutique?
> " They would never hire you!"
> She tried to apologize but nothing she said could excuse her attitude.
> 
> I then learnt that it was not her first time.



We have a SA like that in our small town, too. She owns one of the more expensive boutiques and treated my sister pretty rude one time. My sister wore jeans and only a T-shirt and obviously was considered as a person who can't afford the things there. Since then she has never entered this boutique again, which is pretty bad for the owner. Because when my sister starts shopping she always leaves a pretty bunch of money behind...


----------



## gattodiparigi

Mariapia said:


> I have seen much worse, misskris!
> I remember that young SA in a trendy boutique some 20 years ago.
> I had seen a nice nylon bag in her shop window and I had got inside to inquire about the price.
> I think it was Moschino.
> Well, at the time prices were in French Francs.
> When I heard how much it cost, I exclaimed. "That much money for a nylon bag!?"
> Instead of talking about quality and design... to justify the price, the lady said
> " People who cannot afford what I sell should not even enter the shop!"
> 
> I am considered as a very gentle person but I could not control myself.
> " Where do you think you are working? In a Chanel or Hermes boutique?
> " They would never hire you!"
> She tried to apologize but nothing she said could excuse her attitude.
> 
> I then learnt that it was not her first time.



That is such a rude thing to say! And pretty sad too... I don't usually go to high end designer store, but I went to Gucci once, with my mom who wanted to ask how much a bag was (purely out of curiosity because she didn't have any plan to buy one). The SA there was really really sweet and she showed us a lot of bags, even if we had said we just wanted to have an idea of the prices. A kind SA is a bonus for any kind of store, from really expensive ones all down the line!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I can see myself agreeing with most of your points. My GGL bags are great nylon bags, though.  But the rest is correct!.....



I have no experience with GGL but I have no doubt that they are as great as you say they are, Ludmilla.  

Other than Longchamp my experience with nylon bags has been Ralph Lauren and Dooney. I have to say that both my Ralph Lauren Hayden Hobo and Dooney Smith Satchel fell far short of what I consider quality nylon bags. They stained easily and frayed badly. 

As one lives, one learns....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have no experience with GGL but I have no doubt that they are as great as you say they are, Ludmilla.
> 
> Other than Longchamp my experience with nylon bags has been Ralph Lauren and Dooney. I have to say that both my Ralph Lauren Hayden Hobo and Dooney Smith Satchel fell far short of what I consider quality nylon bags. They stained easily and frayed badly.
> 
> As one lives, one learns....




Oh, I'm sad to hear this. I thought that the quality of nylon Lauren and Dooney would be excellent. [emoji15]

But yes, as one lives, one learns...

The GGL nylon bags are pretty durable, imo. But heavy compared to Le Pliage and not as practical. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

gattodiparigi said:


> That is such a rude thing to say! And pretty sad too... I don't usually go to high end designer store, but I went to Gucci once, with my mom who wanted to ask how much a bag was (purely out of curiosity because she didn't have any plan to buy one). The SA there was really really sweet and she showed us a lot of bags, even if we had said we just wanted to have an idea of the prices. A kind SA is a bonus for any kind of store, from really expensive ones all down the line!




This is true. A great experience with a SA makes shopping much more fun. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I can see myself agreeing with most of your points. My GGL bags are great nylon bags, though.  But the rest is correct!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have a SA like that in our small town, too. She owns one of the more expensive boutiques and treated my sister pretty rude one time. My sister wore jeans and only a T-shirt and obviously was considered as a person who can't afford the things there. Since then she has never entered this boutique again, which is pretty bad for the owner. Because when my sister starts shopping she always leaves a pretty bunch of money behind...




Those  SA's should know that even If someone cannot afford what they see in the shop, they sure will remember how they were treated the first time they visited the boutique.
And when they have the money....they will find another place to spend it.


----------



## Mariapia

gattodiparigi said:


> That is such a rude thing to say! And pretty sad too... I don't usually go to high end designer store, but I went to Gucci once, with my mom who wanted to ask how much a bag was (purely out of curiosity because she didn't have any plan to buy one). The SA there was really really sweet and she showed us a lot of bags, even if we had said we just wanted to have an idea of the prices. A kind SA is a bonus for any kind of store, from really expensive ones all down the line!




I had the same experience in high end designer boutiques!
Most of the time, the SA's working there love the brand and are proud to be part of it.
Recruitment is tough too.


----------



## gattodiparigi

Ludmilla said:


> This is true. A great experience with a SA makes shopping much more fun. [emoji6]



There was this store in my town with a fantastic owner/SA, she was so good at her job that my mom didn't even enter if she wouldn't want to spend her money... because the SA managed to make her buy something everytime  After a while the SA moved to Rome and her sister stayed to keep the store open, but she wasn't as good (and the clothes were less interesting as well, in all honesty). The store doesn't exist anymore now :/


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I'm sad to hear this. I thought that the quality of nylon Lauren and Dooney would be excellent. [emoji15]
> 
> But yes, as one lives, one learns...
> 
> The GGL nylon bags are pretty durable, imo. But heavy compared to Le Pliage and not as practical. [emoji4]




Never been a fan of Ralph Lauren bags. 
I did have a DB Juliet satchel that I used for my daughters softball games. Drug that thing everywhere for 5 years. Stains came right off and never a problem with fraying. Sold it for as much as I paid for it. 
In fact sold al my old Dooneys for high prices. 
I  sure that has to do with the quality and thickness of the older bags compared to many of the current models. 
While the corners on the Longchamp I bought in June are still intact, the color is long gone. 
I think it's kind of hit or miss on some bags, just depends on the materials and the talent of the person seeing them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Never been a fan of Ralph Lauren bags.
> I did have a DB Juliet satchel that I used for my daughters softball games. Drug that thing everywhere for 5 years. Stains came right off and never a problem with fraying. Sold it for as much as I paid for it.
> In fact sold al my old Dooneys for high prices.
> I  sure that has to do with the quality and thickness of the older bags compared to many of the current models.
> While the corners on the Longchamp I bought in June are still intact, the color is long gone.
> I think it's kind of hit or miss on some bags, just depends on the materials and the talent of the person seeing them.



Perhaps it was just bad luck on my part, Murphy. I have no complaints with any of my other Dooneys. Other fans of the brand with nylon Dooneys have had great luck and no complaints as to their quality and durability.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Perhaps it was just bad luck on my part, Murphy. I have no complaints with any of my other Dooneys. Other fans of the brand with nylon Dooneys have had great luck and no complaints as to their quality and durability.




If there is a mis-sewn, off kilter, the lining is the wrong size for the bag purse out there, it finds its way to my closet [emoji16] so I hear ya there.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. For anyone in need of a smile....


----------



## gattodiparigi

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. For anyone in need of a smile....



I needed a break and this made me smile, thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. For anyone in need of a smile....




Hilarious, Fim! [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island. For anyone in need of a smile....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "*Bag-Odyssey" Monday*. This past weekend was a whirl of non stop social activities along with much needed yard work and household chores. One of my sisters from Florida was in the area for a friend's wedding and I lent her my white patent leather Dooney Drawstring bag for the occasion. 

Long story short, she loved the bag so much she offered to replace it with a bag of my choice if I would allow her to keep the Dooney.

So off we will go shopping after I'm done at work today. May happiness abound and the Tiki Bag gods of Pinch Purse Island smile upon our endeavor.


----------



## gattodiparigi

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "*Bag-Odyssey" Monday*. This past weekend was a whirl of non stop social activities along with much needed yard work and household chores. One of my sisters from Florida was in the area for a friend's wedding and I lent her my white patent leather Dooney Drawstring bag for the occasion.
> 
> Long story short, she loved the bag so much she offered to replace it with a bag of my choice if I would allow her to keep the Dooney.
> 
> So off we will go shopping after I'm done at work today. May happiness abound and the Tiki Bag gods of Pinch Purse Island smile upon our endeavor.



Happy shopping then!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "*Bag-Odyssey" Monday*. This past weekend was a whirl of non stop social activities along with much needed yard work and household chores. One of my sisters from Florida was in the area for a friend's wedding and I lent her my white patent leather Dooney Drawstring bag for the occasion.
> 
> Long story short, she loved the bag so much she offered to replace it with a bag of my choice if I would allow her to keep the Dooney.
> 
> So off we will go shopping after I'm done at work today. May happiness abound and the Tiki Bag gods of Pinch Purse Island smile upon our endeavor.




Wonderful, Fim! 
Your sister will enjoy a lovely white bag and you will add a new bag to your collection! 
I can't wait for a reveal![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "*Bag-Odyssey" Monday*. This past weekend was a whirl of non stop social activities along with much needed yard work and household chores. One of my sisters from Florida was in the area for a friend's wedding and I lent her my white patent leather Dooney Drawstring bag for the occasion.
> 
> Long story short, she loved the bag so much she offered to replace it with a bag of my choice if I would allow her to keep the Dooney.
> 
> So off we will go shopping after I'm done at work today. May happiness abound and the Tiki Bag gods of Pinch Purse Island smile upon our endeavor.




Wishing you the happiest shopping tour! As long as the Tiki Bag gods smile upon you (and I'm sure they will [emoji6]) you will enjoy a great tour and soon a new bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

gattodiparigi said:


> Happy shopping then!





Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim!
> Your sister will enjoy a lovely white bag and you will add a new bag to your collection!
> I can't wait for a reveal![emoji7][emoji7]





Ludmilla said:


> Wishing you the happiest shopping tour! As long as the Tiki Bag gods smile upon you (and I'm sure they will [emoji6]) you will enjoy a great tour and soon a new bag. [emoji4]



Thank you, ladies,for your kind words. And thank the *Tiki Bag gods on Pinch Purse Island * for indeed smiling upon my sister's and my shopping trip. 

My former Dooney will be going to a home where white is worn year round while the latest member of my "Savy Sixteen" (a gorgeous leather Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote ) will perfectly complement  my wardrobe, translating effortlessly from season to season.


----------



## Trudysmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies,for your kind words. And thank the *Tiki Bag gods on Pinch Purse Island * for indeed smiling upon my sister's and my shopping trip.
> 
> My former Dooney will be going to a home where white is worn year round while the latest member of my "Savy Sixteen" (a gorgeous leather Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote ) will perfectly complement  my wardrobe, translating effortlessly from season to season.


Which Dooney and Bourke drawstring?  They are beautiful.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Trudysmom said:


> Which Dooney and Bourke drawstring?  They are beautiful.



It was one of the smaller, medium size past season white patent leather Dooney. It was (and remains) a beautiful bag, but one that entirely suits my sister's life  in Florida far more than my more robust lifestyle in the wilds of Western New York.

I still have four other Dooneys, well suited to my needs and destined to remain with me in the years to come. As for your stunning collection of Dooneys, I drool every time you so kindly post pics of your truly gorgeous bags.


----------



## Trudysmom

Fimpagebag said:


> It was one of the smaller, medium size past season white patent leather Dooney. It was (and remains) a beautiful bag, but one that entirely suits my sister's life  in Florida far more than my more robust lifestyle in the wilds of Western New York.
> 
> I still have four other Dooneys, well suited to my needs and destined to remain with me in the years to come. As for your stunning collection of Dooneys, I drool every time you so kindly post pics of your truly gorgeous bags.


Thank you. Glad you have some D&B left. Enjoy your lovely  new Patricia Nash bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies,for your kind words. And thank the *Tiki Bag gods on Pinch Purse Island * for indeed smiling upon my sister's and my shopping trip.
> 
> 
> 
> My former Dooney will be going to a home where white is worn year round while the latest member of my "Savy Sixteen" (a gorgeous leather Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote ) will perfectly complement  my wardrobe, translating effortlessly from season to season.




Lovely find, Fim! Congrats on your new baby![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I love the name of the bag too!
I am happy for you and your sister.
Your new bag will be perfect all year round.
And so will your sister's.
Summer never ends in Florida....[emoji2]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies,for your kind words. And thank the *Tiki Bag gods on Pinch Purse Island * for indeed smiling upon my sister's and my shopping trip.
> 
> My former Dooney will be going to a home where white is worn year round while the latest member of my "Savy Sixteen" (a gorgeous leather Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote ) will perfectly complement  my wardrobe, translating effortlessly from season to season.



Lovely new bag, Fim! This is a all-year-round bag, but I think it will be extra fun in autumn! Really like the colours and the print. Very well done. There must be two very happy ladies now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lovely find, Fim! Congrats on your new baby![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I love the name of the bag too!
> I am happy for you and your sister.
> Your new bag will be perfect all year round.
> And so will your sister's.
> Summer never ends in Florida....[emoji2]





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely new bag, Fim! This is a all-year-round bag, but I think it will be extra fun in autumn! Really like the colours and the print. Very well done. There must be two very happy ladies now.



Thank you, ladies. I'm usually not a fan of such a North/South Tote but the colors are so autumnal and the leather so yummy that I couldn't resist.

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies. I'm usually not a fan of such a North/South Tote but the colors are so autumnal and the leather so yummy that I couldn't resist.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Have you already taken it to work, Fim?[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Have you already taken it to work, Fim?[emoji8]



Not yet, Mariapia. The elevators at the college where I work are being all too temperamental lately. 

So (rather than risk being trapped inside one between floors) I've been taking the stairs instead. 

For that climb, I'm sticking with my backpack bags at work until the elevators are deemed more trustworthy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not yet, Mariapia. The elevators at the college where I work are being all too temperamental lately.
> 
> So (rather than risk being trapped inside one between floors) I've been taking the stairs instead.
> 
> For that climb, I'm sticking with my backpack bags at work until the elevators are deemed more trustworthy.




I know what you mean , Fim! My parents live on a 6th floor and taking the stairs when the lift doesn't work properly is a real nightmare with a shoulder bag![emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Finally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island!

 After a week at work that had all the pleasures of *durance vile* I have the next four days off. So it's an early start for Labor Day Weekend for me. 

It also signals the unofficial end of summer for many of us in my area. And though I know it smacks of a long held outmoded tradition to others, where I live Labor Day is the demarcation when all our white bags, belts, shoes, slacks, etc. are put away until Memorial Day.   

So, while not a slave to fashion, I am a stickler for tradition....


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi Fim! I wish you a very happy weekend! Have you planed something nice? [emoji4]
Forgive my ignorance but why no white clothes after Labor Day? Just because of the end of summer?
Here autumn knocks softly at the door. First September weekend is often a weather turning point. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Finally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> 
> 
> After a week at work that had all the pleasures of *durance vile* I have the next four days off. So it's an early start for Labor Day Weekend for me.
> 
> 
> 
> It also signals the unofficial end of summer for many of us in my area. And though I know it smacks of a long held outmoded tradition to others, where I live Labor Day is the demarcation when all our white bags, belts, shoes, slacks, etc. are put away until Memorial Day.
> 
> 
> 
> So, while not a slave to fashion, I am a stickler for tradition....




Hello, Fim!
Enjoy your long weekend![emoji7][emoji7]
Try to relax, cook good meals, do some lovely shopping, forget work and elevators!
I hope you will have a long Indian summer in your area.
As for white....it's the same everywhere, I think.
Though it's still summer, the holidays are over, children went back to school, the atmosphere is different as if autumn were already in motion....[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Fim! I wish you a very happy weekend! Have you planed something nice? [emoji4]
> Forgive my ignorance but why no white clothes after Labor Day? Just because of the end of summer?
> Here autumn knocks softly at the door. First September weekend is often a weather turning point. [emoji4]



Good question, Ludmilla. Historians trace the "no white after Labor Day" when the more affluent's  lightweight summer clothes were white and were put away after returning from their summer homes. As a result, the rule passed into folklore with succeeding generations of moms drilling it into their children's heads not to wear white after Labor Day.



Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim!
> Enjoy your long weekend![emoji7][emoji7]
> Try to relax, cook good meals, do some lovely shopping, forget work and elevators!
> I hope you will have a long Indian summer in your area.
> As for white....it's the same everywhere, I think.
> Though it's still summer, the holidays are over, children went back to school, the atmosphere is different as if autumn were already in motion....[emoji17][emoji17]



It's odd isn't it, Mariapia? While where I live is sweltering in the grip of a sweltering  heat wave, everyone here is focused on Autumn.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Fim! I wish you a very happy weekend! Have you planed something nice? [emoji4]
> Forgive my ignorance but why no white clothes after Labor Day? Just because of the end of summer?
> Here autumn knocks softly at the door. First September weekend is often a weather turning point. [emoji4]




Not ignorance on fashion rules. They are different everywhere. When I lived in Vegas we wore white anytime but Christmas. 
The "no white" rule came about at the turn of the previous century when the upper crust families retreated to their "cottages" in Maine or Massachusetts for the summer months (pre-air conditioning). 
Before modern laundry facilities became the norm, white was not for the working man as it was too hard to keep clean. Only the very wealthy wore it. Most tennis  and country clubs allowed only white garments, some still do. 
At the end of the summer, when these families returned to the big cities and resumed wearing dark colors, it was usually at the beginning of September, which coincides with Labor Day (since 1894). 
Since the masses always seem to follow "celebrities" we now have a silly fashion rule of no white after Labor Day. 
Hope this helps. 
P.S. I personally wear white till the official start of Autumn, Sept 20th. Even though it drives my mom nuts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the great explanations regarding the "no white clothes after Labour Day", ladies. [emoji4] I love such traditions and I love to learn about them.

It is nice to see you on the island, Murphy. I miss your funny posts. [emoji4]

Today, Miss Pickle is out and about without me. My Mum is invited to a wedding and borrowed her. And although I give her my bags without second thoughts, I must confess, that I feel a bit tense at the moment. [emoji38] Seeing her toying with Miss Pickle showed me, that I use my bags much more carefully than others. I hope Mum sticks at least to the "no bag on the ground rule". [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Thank you to the "no white" discussion. I learn something new today. Very interesting. I live in tropical. We don't have that kind of rules. Maybe to match the color of clothing to the day of the week. It used to be done by the royals and people lived in the palace long time ago, but that belief isn't popular anymore.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the great explanations regarding the "no white clothes after Labour Day", ladies. [emoji4] I love such traditions and I love to learn about them.
> 
> It is nice to see you on the island, Murphy. I miss your funny posts. [emoji4]
> 
> Today, Miss Pickle is out and about without me. My Mum is invited to a wedding and borrowed her. And although I give her my bags without second thoughts, I must confess, that I feel a bit tense at the moment. [emoji38] Seeing her toying with Miss Pickle showed me, that I use my bags much more carefully than others. I hope Mum sticks at least to the "no bag on the ground rule". [emoji28]



I'm sure your mother will take good care of Miss Pickle, Ludmilla   

 And (as is so often the case) your post got me thinking. While I have no doubt as to the generous nature of Pinch Purse Islanders, I have to wonder how many of us are comfortable carrying a "borrowed bag?" 

I know I'd be so paranoid that something unfortunate might happen that I wouldn't be able to relax and enjoy a valued bag belonging to one of my nearest and dearest. 

If I did, I'd almost guarantee some disaster befalling me. Muddy paws, some stranger's sticky fingered child, my own questionable ability to feed myself cleanly.....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the great explanations regarding the "no white clothes after Labour Day", ladies. [emoji4] I love such traditions and I love to learn about them.
> 
> It is nice to see you on the island, Murphy. I miss your funny posts. [emoji4]
> 
> Today, Miss Pickle is out and about without me. My Mum is invited to a wedding and borrowed her. And although I give her my bags without second thoughts, I must confess, that I feel a bit tense at the moment. [emoji38] Seeing her toying with Miss Pickle showed me, that I use my bags much more carefully than others. I hope Mum sticks at least to the "no bag on the ground rule". [emoji28]







Fimpagebag said:


> I'm sure your mother will take good care of Miss Pickle, Ludmilla
> 
> 
> 
> And (as is so often the case) your post got me thinking. While I have no doubt as to the generous nature of Pinch Purse Islanders, I have to wonder how many of us are comfortable carrying a "borrowed bag?"
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'd be so paranoid that something unfortunate might happen that I wouldn't be able to relax and enjoy a valued bag belonging to one of my nearest and dearest.
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I'd almost guarantee some disaster befalling me. Muddy paws, some stranger's sticky fingered child, my own questionable ability to feed myself cleanly.....




Don't worry Ludmilla! I am sure Miss Pickle is in safe hands!
Your mother is going to be very careful and she will get a lot of compliments on "her" bag![emoji7]
I offered to lend one of my bags to a friend who was going to a wedding in Australia and she told me she would be too scared to carry it.
I was very disappointed....[emoji17][emoji17]
I never borrowed a bag myself...I don't know how I would react if someone offered to lend me one.
It never happened. Except for my Parisian friend....no one is interested in bags....[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mum and Miss Pickle returned from their "adventure". I'm sure, that Mum was very proud and happy to wear this bag, because it fitted her scarf perfectly. And I watched her joy while looking at the mirror. However... She is a clumsy hectic woman (guess who inherited this [emoji6]). Miss Pickle has two "only for Tpf eyes visible" fingernail scratches on the flap, now. *sigh* Oh well, it's a handbag after all. And after a glas of portwine and many stories about the wedding they don't look this bad at all. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm sure your mother will take good care of Miss Pickle, Ludmilla
> 
> 
> 
> And (as is so often the case) your post got me thinking. While I have no doubt as to the generous nature of Pinch Purse Islanders, I have to wonder how many of us are comfortable carrying a "borrowed bag?"
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'd be so paranoid that something unfortunate might happen that I wouldn't be able to relax and enjoy a valued bag belonging to one of my nearest and dearest.
> 
> 
> 
> If I did, I'd almost guarantee some disaster befalling me. Muddy paws, some stranger's sticky fingered child, my own questionable ability to feed myself cleanly.....




Hehehe. I would be too scared to use someone else's bag... Clumsy me. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry Ludmilla! I am sure Miss Pickle is in safe hands!
> Your mother is going to be very careful and she will get a lot of compliments on "her" bag![emoji7]
> I offered to lend one of my bags to a friend who was going to a wedding in Australia and she told me she would be too scared to carry it.
> I was very disappointed....[emoji17][emoji17]
> I never borrowed a bag myself...I don't know how I would react if someone offered to lend me one.
> It never happened. Except for my Parisian friend....no one is interested in bags....[emoji17][emoji17]




I understand that you felt disappointed, but I guess your friend meant well and didn't want to hurt you by eventually ruining one of your beautiful bags. Maybe she knew how much you love your bags. [emoji4]
I never borrowed a bag from someone. Don't know how I would react to such a suggestion... Difficult. Accident happen around me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mum and Miss Pickle returned from their "adventure". I'm sure, that Mum was very proud and happy to wear this bag, because it fitted her scarf perfectly. And I watched her joy while looking at the mirror. However... She is a clumsy hectic woman (guess who inherited this [emoji6]). Miss Pickle has two "only for Tpf eyes visible" fingernail scratches on the flap, now. *sigh* Oh well, it's a handbag after all. And after a glas of portwine and many stories about the wedding they don't look this bad at all. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3119462




I am sure no one will notice it, Ludmilla! 
A bag has to be used and of course accidents can happen.
The first time I used my Minelli, it got stained! 
I don't even know how it happened, maybe the stain was there when I bought it...
I spent the whole evening looking at it, trying to erase the spot, failed and felt miserable. 
I don't pay attention to it any more . 
All leathers get patinaed and scratches and stains finally become "invisible"[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am sure no one will notice it, Ludmilla!
> A bag has to be used and of course accidents can happen.
> The first time I used my Minelli, it got stained!
> I don't even know how it happened, maybe the stain was there when I bought it...
> I spent the whole evening looking at it, trying to erase the spot, failed and felt miserable.
> I don't pay attention to it any more .
> All leathers get patinaed and scratches and stains finally become "invisible"[emoji6]




You are correct, Mariapia. The scratches are only visible in certain lights (and for tpf members [emoji1]). I put some collonil on them and hope that they fade away. If they don't fade they are a memory of happy Mum using my bag.
It's awful to stain a new bag. But your Minelli is still very gorgeous! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are correct, Mariapia. The scratches are only visible in certain lights (and for tpf members [emoji1]). I put some collonil on them and hope that they fade away. If they don't fade they are a memory of happy Mum using my bag.
> It's awful to stain a new bag. But your Minelli is still very gorgeous! [emoji4][emoji8]




Miss Pickle is still gorgeous too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
You know, sometimes I look at the Louis Vuitton subforum, and the ladies there often take pictures of "flaws " or scratches that nobody else can see....[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Mum and Miss Pickle returned from their "adventure". I'm sure, that Mum was very proud and happy to wear this bag, because it fitted her scarf perfectly. And I watched her joy while looking at the mirror. However... She is a clumsy hectic woman (guess who inherited this [emoji6]). Miss Pickle has two "only for Tpf eyes visible" fingernail scratches on the flap, now. *sigh* Oh well, it's a handbag after all. And after a glas of portwine and many stories about the wedding they don't look this bad at all. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3119462



Not to fret, Ludmilla. In fact (in a weird typical Fim way) congratulations are in order. Until a bag gets its first "battle scars" I'm always waaay too worried about marring its perfection. But once it happens (as it inevitably does) I can relax and use the bag as often as I'd always imagined I would.

As for your beloved Miss Pickle, my Minnie has a message for her.....

Welcome, *Miss Pickle*, to the sisterhood of *"the well loved bag".* Your patina will only improve with age and your adventures will be legend. Remember, I was once the final resting place of a small dessicant rodent!   :giggles:

(And let's not forget my brother  *Bal "Bob"* once the object of a tug of war with a small incensed Goat Pony!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Miss Pickle is still gorgeous too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> You know, sometimes I look at the Louis Vuitton subforum, and the ladies there often take pictures of "flaws " or scratches that nobody else can see....[emoji6]




Very true, Mariapia. If I applied the same scrutiny every time I looked in a mirror, I wouldn't leave the house without a bag over my head!

:lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Mariapia. If I applied the same scrutiny every time I looked in a mirror, I wouldn't leave the house without a bag over my head!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:




Would the bag be Gucci or Louis Vuitton?
Just kidding. Some days I wish the bags under my eyes were designer.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Mariapia. If I applied the same scrutiny every time I looked in a mirror, I wouldn't leave the house without a bag over my head!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:







Murphy47 said:


> Would the bag be Gucci or Louis Vuitton?
> Just kidding. Some days I wish the bags under my eyes were designer.




Ladies,you are hilarious![emoji106][emoji106][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Mariapia. If I applied the same scrutiny every time I looked in a mirror, I wouldn't leave the house without a bag over my head!
> 
> 
> 
> :lolots:







Murphy47 said:


> Would the bag be Gucci or Louis Vuitton?
> Just kidding. Some days I wish the bags under my eyes were designer.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Thanks so much for all the kind words regarding Miss Pickle. I treated the scratches yesterday with collonil and the love marks look much better today. [emoji4] Everyone will be fine. [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Thanks so much for all the kind words regarding Miss Pickle. I treated the scratches yesterday with collonil and the love marks look much better today. [emoji4] Everyone will be fine. [emoji1]



An acquaintance named first scratch/dent, "the Christening."
He explained this, when my new car was slammed with errant shopping trolley. Resulting in ugly dent.
Then laughed into my scorn, saying best to be done with Christening early. Jerk.

Probably applies to handbags, too.

Miss Pickle still looks fabulous. &#9825;
Possibly better? Could this happen?


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Thanks so much for all the kind words regarding Miss Pickle. I treated the scratches yesterday with collonil and the love marks look much better today. [emoji4] Everyone will be fine. [emoji1]




I'm happy to hear her love mark is healing fast, or.. She's getting recovery from the christening.  A loving bag needs her badge sometime. And I'm sure your mom had a lovely time with her.


----------



## vink

Or.. Maybe you can think of it as her tattoo.  Seem like she's a sneaky lady alright.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> An acquaintance named first scratch/dent, "the Christening."
> 
> He explained this, when my new car was slammed with errant shopping trolley. Resulting in ugly dent.
> 
> Then laughed into my scorn, saying best to be done with Christening early. Jerk.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably applies to handbags, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Pickle still looks fabulous. &#9825;
> 
> Possibly better? Could this happen?




My brother's best friend immediately whacks his new cars with a wooden spoon. That way the first dent is over and he doesn't have to worry about it.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My brother's best friend immediately whacks his new cars with a wooden spoon. That way the first dent is over and he doesn't have to worry about it.



Hehehehehe!
Perfect. 
Can place dent where wanted.
Controlled fate--I like it.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My brother's best friend immediately whacks his new cars with a wooden spoon. That way the first dent is over and he doesn't have to worry about it.







remainsilly said:


> Hehehehehe!
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> Can place dent where wanted.
> 
> Controlled fate--I like it.




I love the idea! [emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Love's Labors Lost"* on Pinch Purse Island. 

Naming no names (as there will always be blind adherents to any brand) the lack of attention to details lately among many bags of various brands is woefully apparent. 

Sadly these cheese paring economies cheapen their bags far more than any actual savings they may have made. I know that for me "the devil is definitely in the details."  :devil:

For instance, if a handheld bag has the option of a shoulder strap, the handles should lie flat when I excercise the shoulder option. Is that really too much to ask?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Love's Labors Lost"* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Naming no names (as there will always be blind adherents to any brand) the lack of attention to details lately among many bags of various brands is woefully apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly these cheese paring economies cheapen their bags far more than any actual savings they may have made. I know that for me "the devil is definitely in the details."  :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> For instance, if a handheld bag has the option of a shoulder strap, the handles should lie flat when I excercise the shoulder option. Is that really too much to ask?




I totally agree, Fim! I have a few bags with a shoulder strap option and the handles don't lie flat when I use the strap. It drives me so crazy that all my straps are in a shoe box and don't see the light of day....

If we asked the designers why they didn't solve the problem, I am sure they would say the cost would be higher....as usual....[emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim! I have a few bags with a shoulder strap option and the handles don't lie flat when I use the strap. It drives me so crazy that all my straps are in a shoe box and don't see the light of day....
> 
> If we asked the designers why they didn't solve the problem, I am sure they would say the cost would be higher....as usual....[emoji107][emoji107]



Well at least that won't be a problem for me today, Mariapia.   :giggles:

Just leaving for town to do some grocery shopping with my tried and true Dooney Russel Tote....


----------



## Murphy47

Great combo! You look great!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Well at least that won't be a problem for me today, Mariapia.   :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving for town to do some grocery shopping with my tried and true Dooney Russel Tote....




You're such a stylish lady and your back drop is always so beautiful. I love your yard!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Well at least that won't be a problem for me today, Mariapia.   :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> Just leaving for town to do some grocery shopping with my tried and true Dooney Russel Tote....




Perfection! Stylish and casual chic as usual, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Great combo! You look great!



Thank you, Murphy. If you and I can't appreciate the "wearin' of the green" who can?  :greengrin:



vink said:


> You're such a stylish lady and your back drop is always so beautiful. I love your yard!



Thank you, vink. I'm amazed at how quickly the leaves are turning despite the heat wave we've been experiencing. It seems even the trees are nudging me into wearing more Autumnal colors after today!     



Mariapia said:


> Perfection! Stylish and casual chic as usual, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]



As always, you are very kind, Mariapia. Now that I'm home, I'm in the kitchen preparing a "pizza" pain perdu as well as trying to come up with an easy recipe for the apples my DH picked while I was in town.    :giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Murphy. If you and I can't appreciate the "wearin' of the green" who can?  :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, vink. I'm amazed at how quickly the leaves are turning despite the heat wave we've been experiencing. It seems even the trees are nudging me into wearing more Autumnal colors after today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you are very kind, Mariapia. Now that I'm home, I'm in the kitchen preparing a "pizza" pain perdu as well as trying to come up with an easy recipe for the apples my DH picked while I was in town.    :giggles:




Slainte![emoji482]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Murphy. If you and I can't appreciate the "wearin' of the green" who can?  :greengrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, vink. I'm amazed at how quickly the leaves are turning despite the heat wave we've been experiencing. It seems even the trees are nudging me into wearing more Autumnal colors after today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As always, you are very kind, Mariapia. Now that I'm home, I'm in the kitchen preparing a "pizza" pain perdu as well as trying to come up with an easy recipe for the apples my DH picked while I was in town.    :giggles:




Hello, Fim![emoji7]
Have you ever tried the Tarte Tatin recipe?
You know I am an awful cook but it should be easy....for you...[emoji8]


----------



## gattodiparigi

Mariapia said:


> Hello, Fim![emoji7]
> Have you ever tried the Tarte Tatin recipe?
> You know I am an awful cook but it should be easy....for you...[emoji8]



I tried to make it once, but it was a disaster honestly: the crust was soaked and the apples weren't well caramelized. And I usually am quite good at baking... :shame:


----------



## Mariapia

gattodiparigi said:


> I tried to make it once, but it was a disaster honestly: the crust was soaked and the apples weren't well caramelized. And I usually am quite good at baking... :shame:




Oh dear! Seems complicated! 
I cannot even make a tarte aux pommes....let alone a Tarte Tatin, then ....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I'm happy to hear her love mark is healing fast, or.. She's getting recovery from the christening.  A loving bag needs her badge sometime. And I'm sure your mom had a lovely time with her.





vink said:


> Or.. Maybe you can think of it as her tattoo.  Seem like she's a sneaky lady alright.



 I like the idea of the tattoo. Yes, you are correct - sneaky little lady!



Murphy47 said:


> My brother's best friend immediately whacks his new cars with a wooden spoon. That way the first dent is over and he doesn't have to worry about it.



If I should ever own a car, I will follow this great idea! I feel much better driving a car, that already has some dents and scratches. 



remainsilly said:


> An acquaintance named first scratch/dent, "the Christening."
> He explained this, when my new car was slammed with errant shopping trolley. Resulting in ugly dent.
> Then laughed into my scorn, saying best to be done with Christening early. Jerk.
> 
> Probably applies to handbags, too.
> 
> Miss Pickle still looks fabulous. &#9825;
> Possibly better? Could this happen?



Hehehe. As the ceremony took place on a lake a wet Christening was very likely, too. Better the scratches.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Well at least that won't be a problem for me today, Mariapia.   :giggles:
> 
> Just leaving for town to do some grocery shopping with my tried and true Dooney Russel Tote....



Fim, you look gorgeous as ever. 
Around here the trees are already very autumnal - they got burnt by the heat.


----------



## Ludmilla

As autumn is knocking at the door (at least in some parts of Pinch Purse Island) - what are your favorite bags for the upcoming season?
I really enjoy brown bags, with warm earthy tones. My Bays style would be pretty perfect. Unfortunately it is oh so heavy. She is with me today, but I fear she has to return to her dustbag this evening. Not quite sure, what I'm going to use tomorrow...


----------



## jlwquilter

Hello Everyone! Haven't had much time to read or post lately but today is a catch up day! I had a lovely summer traveling various parts of the world and one of the best parts of the trip was....

Meeting Uli in person! In Germany! Nuremburg specifically as I was in Frankfurt and she lives 3 hours away. So we split the difference a bit and met in Nuremburg. She brought along her lovely daughter Emilie and I had my daughter Cassidy. We four had a great day strolling the main street of the town, eating lunch, getting an ice cream, and of course looking into a few shops that sold handbags .

But I didn't need to buy a bag as Uli so generously had brought me one of her bags as a gift!! What a lovely remembrance I have of our special meeting! I have used it several times already and get great pleasure from it.

Here is a picture of my lovely 'Uli' bag:


----------



## Mariapia

jlwquilter said:


> Hello Everyone! Haven't had much time to read or post lately but today is a catch up day! I had a lovely summer traveling various parts of the world and one of the best parts of the trip was....
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Uli in person! In Germany! Nuremburg specifically as I was in Frankfurt and she lives 3 hours away. So we split the difference a bit and met in Nuremburg. She brought along her lovely daughter Emilie and I had my daughter Cassidy. We four had a great day strolling the main street of the town, eating lunch, getting an ice cream, and of course looking into a few shops that sold handbags .
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't need to buy a bag as Uli so generously had brought me one of her bags as a gift!! What a lovely remembrance I have of our special meeting! I have used it several times already and get great pleasure from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my lovely 'Uli' bag:
> 
> View attachment 3121720




What a lovely gift, jlwquilter ! This bag is absolutely gorgeous!
Nice to hear that you had a wonderful time with our German friend.
And wekcome back to the Island! [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As autumn is knocking at the door (at least in some parts of Pinch Purse Island) - what are your favorite bags for the upcoming season?
> I really enjoy brown bags, with warm earthy tones. My Bays style would be pretty perfect. Unfortunately it is oh so heavy. She is with me today, but I fear she has to return to her dustbag this evening. Not quite sure, what I'm going to use tomorrow...




I love my brown bags as well, Ludmilla but after carrying my Longchamps nearly everyday, I am afraid my leather bags will be heavy.
Tomorrow, I will try to wear my Sonia Rykiel Charming Line bag. I bought it on sale 2 or 3 years ago and took it out 4 or 5 times....


----------



## Murphy47

Beautiful bag!!
In my case it seems leather bags aren't so heavy when wearing a winter coat. LC is so perfect with summer clothes but doesn't seem to me to be "sturdy" enough for heavy winter things.


----------



## vink

jlwquilter said:


> Hello Everyone! Haven't had much time to read or post lately but today is a catch up day! I had a lovely summer traveling various parts of the world and one of the best parts of the trip was....
> 
> 
> 
> Meeting Uli in person! In Germany! Nuremburg specifically as I was in Frankfurt and she lives 3 hours away. So we split the difference a bit and met in Nuremburg. She brought along her lovely daughter Emilie and I had my daughter Cassidy. We four had a great day strolling the main street of the town, eating lunch, getting an ice cream, and of course looking into a few shops that sold handbags .
> 
> 
> 
> But I didn't need to buy a bag as Uli so generously had brought me one of her bags as a gift!! What a lovely remembrance I have of our special meeting! I have used it several times already and get great pleasure from it.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of my lovely 'Uli' bag:
> 
> View attachment 3121720







Mariapia said:


> I love my brown bags as well, Ludmilla but after carrying my Longchamps nearly everyday, I am afraid my leather bags will be heavy.
> Tomorrow, I will try to wear my Sonia Rykiel Charming Line bag. I bought it on sale 2 or 3 years ago and took it out 4 or 5 times....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3121930




Wow! All the lovely bags! 
I'm carrying a brown bag today, too!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Wow! All the lovely bags!
> I'm carrying a brown bag today, too!




I am sure that all the ladies carrying brown bags today are TPFers![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Wow! All the lovely bags!
> I'm carrying a brown bag today, too!





Mariapia said:


> I am sure that all the ladies carrying brown bags today are TPFers![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;



I like your Sonja Rykiel bag very much! 
I'm with naked speedy today - so brown bag for me, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

jlwquilter said:


> Hello Everyone! Haven't had much time to read or post lately but today is a catch up day! I had a lovely summer traveling various parts of the world and one of the best parts of the trip was....
> 
> Meeting Uli in person! In Germany! Nuremburg specifically as I was in Frankfurt and she lives 3 hours away. So we split the difference a bit and met in Nuremburg. She brought along her lovely daughter Emilie and I had my daughter Cassidy. We four had a great day strolling the main street of the town, eating lunch, getting an ice cream, and of course looking into a few shops that sold handbags .
> 
> But I didn't need to buy a bag as Uli so generously had brought me one of her bags as a gift!! What a lovely remembrance I have of our special meeting! I have used it several times already and get great pleasure from it.
> 
> Here is a picture of my lovely 'Uli' bag:
> View attachment 3121720



How nice, that you spend some fun time in G. Your bag is beautiful and a cool memory. Is it a G. brand?


----------



## udalrike

It is Abro, Ludmilla!
Jwl gave me a small Patricia Nash bag, which I love and carry inside my other bags all the time.
Here it is:


----------



## udalrike

It was sooooooooooooo nice to meet someone from TPF in real life!!!!!!


----------



## udalrike

Great bag, Mariapia!


----------



## ladypepperell

renza said:


> I love this thread! Thanks for starting it!  I purchase all my bags (and pretty much everything I buy) on sale and have a limit of $400 for a purse, so even though I can afford fairly nice contemporary bags I definitely can't afford premier. Here are a couple in my smallish collection:
> 
> Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden-Harnett



I love your velvetine bag. Where can you buy them from?


----------



## gattodiparigi

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Seems complicated!
> I cannot even make a tarte aux pommes....let alone a Tarte Tatin, then ....[emoji15][emoji15]



I love baking tartes aux pommes! I try a slightly different version every time, I can't stop searching for the perfect one  
Anyway I love brown bags for autumn too. That rich, earthy brown. My The Bridge bags are waiting to come back after a couple of months of break. I really like that brand.


----------



## renza

ladypepperell said:


> I love your velvetine bag. Where can you buy them from?


They have a website, here: http://velvetine.bigcartel.com/category/sacs-handbags
Since I'm in the U.S. I think I had to email the owner directly to arrange for shipping.


----------



## jlwquilter

udalrike said:


> It was sooooooooooooo nice to meet someone from TPF in real life!!!!!!



I loved it too! I've met people from another forum I belong to - a travel related forum. It's great fun to meet someone you've got to know online - put a face to a name . And it's easy to talk as there's already an established commonality.

I am happy to see some pictures of handbags! I have a few more recent purchases to share too . When I got back to the States in early August I found that several of my go to stores for great deals where having super reduction sales. August is the deadest month here and it's a good time for stores to clear out older inventory to make room for the new stock coming in the early winter. It was the tail end of the sales so I was only able to score a few items. Just as well for my pocketbook! 

Oh, shoot!! I thought I had pictures already. I'll take some tomorrow and post them 

Please share more pictures of bags!!


----------



## Ludmilla

gattodiparigi said:


> I love baking tartes aux pommes! I try a slightly different version every time, I can't stop searching for the perfect one
> Anyway I love brown bags for autumn too. That rich, earthy brown. My The Bridge bags are waiting to come back after a couple of months of break. I really like that brand.



I like The Bridge, too! The have such a nice brown. How many The Bridge bags do you have? Do you only use them in autumn?


----------



## Mariapia

gattodiparigi said:


> I love baking tartes aux pommes! I try a slightly different version every time, I can't stop searching for the perfect one
> 
> Anyway I love brown bags for autumn too. That rich, earthy brown. My The Bridge bags are waiting to come back after a couple of months of break. I really like that brand.




I love The Bridge but I think the brand is much too expensive for me at the moment....[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love The Bridge but I think the brand is much too expensive for me at the moment....[emoji26][emoji26]




I feel your pain, Mariapia. I've been remiss as of late fighting temptation and staying offline until a particular very expensive bag was no longer available to the highest bidder. Bags will always be my passion, but I have to struggle to keep my resolve of 16 bags and not let my passion become an addiction.

Happily (for now) the danger has passed.


----------



## gattodiparigi

Mariapia said:


> I love The Bridge but I think the brand is much too expensive for me at the moment....[emoji26][emoji26]





> I like The Bridge, too! The have such a nice brown. How many The Bridge bags do you have? Do you only use them in autumn?


I have a small bag that is almost five years old, it was the first Christmas gift from my boyfriend. The bag I originally wanted was different and less expensive, but he didn't remember the model I liked and got something like this in the classic brown: http://shop.thebridge.it/it-it/catalog/detail/bandoliera/05251801?ic=lTAs7w%3D%3D. It's quite small, but it can fit more than expected! It's supposed to be a model for men 
I bought the other bag from a girl that was selling it on Depop, it's a simple zippered tote and I only paid 65 or 70 euros for it! I think similar models retail for about 300 euros here (or even more, I'm not really sure). It has a bit of piping showing in one corner and a few creases in front, but the leather is so delicate that it is inevitable to ruin it with use... it's in very good condition all things considered, without big scratches! I also bought a wallet from the same seller, and I paid 25 euros. She had said it was ruined, but in all honesty I cannot see any big flaws.
Then I have a classic doctor bag that my dad gave me when I finished med school. I love it, even if I have to say I'd prefer a more practical bag...
Anyway, I tend to use them almost all year round. I don't reach for them in the warmer months, from mid june to early september.


----------



## Mariapia

gattodiparigi said:


> I have a small bag that is almost five years old, it was the first Christmas gift from my boyfriend. The bag I originally wanted was different and less expensive, but he didn't remember the model I liked and got something like this in the classic brown: http://shop.thebridge.it/it-it/catalog/detail/bandoliera/05251801?ic=lTAs7w==. It's quite small, but it can fit more than expected! It's supposed to be a model for men
> I bought the other bag from a girl that was selling it on Depop, it's a simple zippered tote and I only paid 65 or 70 euros for it! I think similar models retail for about 300 euros here (or even more, I'm not really sure). It has a bit of piping showing in one corner and a few creases in front, but the leather is so delicate that it is inevitable to ruin it with use... it's in very good condition all things considered, without big scratches! I also bought a wallet from the same seller, and I paid 25 euros. She had said it was ruined, but in all honesty I cannot see any big flaws.
> Then I have a classic doctor bag that my dad gave me when I finished med school. I love it, even if I have to say I'd prefer a more practical bag...
> Anyway, I tend to use them almost all year round. I don't reach for them in the warmer months, from mid june to early september.




I have just looked at the website....   The borsa due manici in camel is gorgeous but ....costs 1035![emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel your pain, Mariapia. I've been remiss as of late fighting temptation and staying offline until a particular very expensive bag was no longer available to the highest bidder. Bags will always be my passion, but I have to struggle to keep my resolve of 16 bags and not let my passion become an addiction.
> 
> Happily (for now) the danger has passed.




I should stay away from eshops for weeks, Fim! 
There are so many beautiful bags everywhere !

As for ebay .... I am so scared of being scammed that I never bid on anything...

I am interested in the Longchamp Pénélope but it's not available at the moment!
Fortunately! It's.. 630![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

Well, let's say I am safe....[emoji6]


----------



## gattodiparigi

Mariapia said:


> I have just looked at the website....   The borsa due manici in camel is gorgeous but ....costs 1035![emoji17][emoji17][emoji17]



OMG, it's a lot! I think their prices have increased in the last few years, they weren't cheap before either but now for some models they're a bit too much. But they can be found quite easily online in places like Depop or eBay, and even in vintage/second hand markets... at least here in Italy, maybe because it's an italian brand. And I also have a big outlet an hour away from home that has a The Bridge store, they usually have less popular styles but I always take a look when I'm there.


----------



## Mariapia

gattodiparigi said:


> OMG, it's a lot! I think their prices have increased in the last few years, they weren't cheap before either but now for some models they're a bit too much. But they can be found quite easily online in places like Depop or eBay, and even in vintage/second hand markets... at least here in Italy, maybe because it's an italian brand. And I also have a big outlet an hour away from home that has a The Bridge store, they usually have less popular styles but I always take a look when I'm there.




I think it's the same with most brands, gattodiparigi.
Bags have been selling like hot cakes for a few years now.
It didn't use to be that way.
When a brand has a private sale on one of the numerous fashion websites , bags sell out first and pretty quickly!
Sometimes they are not even part of the sale...
I don't know what that bag trend can be replaced with ....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think it's the same with most brands, gattodiparigi.
> Bags have been selling like hot cakes for a few years now.
> It didn't use to be that way.
> When a brand has a private sale on one of the numerous fashion websites , bags sell out first and pretty quickly!
> Sometimes they are not even part of the sale...
> I don't know what that bag trend can be replaced with ....[emoji15][emoji15]




Excellent point, Mariapia. Many brands seem to have fallen prey to the *seven deadly sins.*

*(warning: rant to follow)*.   

1. *Sloth*  Relying on their brand recognition rather than quality 

2. *Pride* Dismissing many in their former customer base on the basis of price point alone

3. *Greed* It's all about the bottom line. As long as their bags sell, they'll have them made more cheaply elsewhere and quality be damned.

4. *Envy* Copying each other's designs while touting their exclusivity to their customers

5.*Gluttony* Seizing on the cult of conspicuous consumption so prevalent in society today

6. *Wrath* Cultivating an intercine warfare between the customers of rival design houses.

7. *Lust*. When is enough too much? *Never*, if one falls prey to the millions of dollars spent in slick advertising campaigns rather than quality or workmanship


----------



## jlwquilter

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent point, Mariapia. Many brands seem to have fallen prey to the *seven deadly sins.*
> 
> *(warning: rant to follow)*.
> 
> 1. *Sloth*  Relying on their brand recognition rather than quality
> 
> 2. *Pride* Dismissing many in their former customer base on the basis of price point alone
> 
> 3. *Greed* It's all about the bottom line. As long as their bags sell, they'll have them made more cheaply elsewhere and quality be damned.
> 
> 4. *Envy* Copying each other's designs while touting their exclusivity to their customers
> 
> 5.*Gluttony* Seizing on the cult of conspicuous consumption so prevalent in society today
> 
> 6. *Wrath* Cultivating an intercine warfare between the customers of rival design houses.
> 
> 7. *Lust*. When is enough too much? *Never*, if one falls prey to the millions of dollars spent in slick advertising campaigns rather than quality or workmanship



WOW! I don't know about the manufacturers but I sure exhibit many of the deadly sins when it comes to handbags! I ENVY others their lovely bags (but not in a bad way ), I LUST after lovely bags, whether I will buy them or not, I certain am a GLUTTON as I have way more bags than a same person needs and will happily buy even more, and I certainly feel PRIDE when I have a bag on my arm that garners compliments from random stangers (I LOVE it when that happens!).

I don't think I've ever even read or seen an ad for handbags. But then I don't read glossy mags so I'm living under a rock .

I totally agree that the pricing on many a bag is simply outrageous. I strike back in my humble way by only buying handbags on sale. Clearance sales at 50% to more off. It helps that I don't need/really want any more bags so it's easy for me to pass them by. Now that is! I was snappong them up like crazy a year ago when I decided to upgrade my handbags. My bow to conspicious consumption came when I bought my LV Cabas Mezzo... which I at least did buy pre-loved. And I use the heck out of the bag so I feel I am getting some value out of it's overpriced-ness 

Here an example (one I mentioned a few posts ago but didn't have a pic to share):



It's a calfskin leather Dooney & Burke. Still $398 on their website. And I bought it for $49! Lust and Gluttony got me - LOL!

I had to look up the word 'intercine'. I couldn't find it spelled like that; I found it as 'internecine'. And then I read the quite interesting history of the word. Apparently our common usage of it wasn't the origonal meaning of the word! Dr. Johnson got it wrong but his dictionary was so well used and popular that his meaning became the common usage we have now. Handbags and general learning! LOVE IT!


----------



## Fimpagebag

jlwquilter said:


> WOW! I don't know about the manufacturers but I sure exhibit many of the deadly sins when it comes to handbags! I ENVY others their lovely bags (but not in a bad way ), I LUST after lovely bags, whether I will buy them or not, I certain am a GLUTTON as I have way more bags than a same person needs and will happily buy even more, and I certainly feel PRIDE when I have a bag on my arm that garners compliments from random stangers (I LOVE it when that happens!).
> 
> I don't think I've ever even read or seen an ad for handbags. But then I don't read glossy mags so I'm living under a rock .
> 
> I totally agree that the pricing on many a bag is simply outrageous. I strike back in my humble way by only buying handbags on sale. Clearance sales at 50% to more off. It helps that I don't need/really want any more bags so it's easy for me to pass them by. Now that is! I was snappong them up like crazy a year ago when I decided to upgrade my handbags. My bow to conspicious consumption came when I bought my LV Cabas Mezzo... which I at least did buy pre-loved. And I use the heck out of the bag so I feel I am getting some value out of it's overpriced-ness
> 
> Here an example (one I mentioned a few posts ago but didn't have a pic to share):
> View attachment 3124997
> 
> 
> It's a calfskin leather Dooney & Burke. Still $398 on their website. And I bought it for $49! Lust and Gluttony got me - LOL!
> 
> I had to look up the word 'intercine'. I couldn't find it spelled like that; I found it as 'internecine'. And then I read the quite interesting history of the word. Apparently our common usage of it wasn't the origonal meaning of the word! Dr. Johnson got it wrong but his dictionary was so well used and popular that his meaning became the common usage we have now. Handbags and general learning! LOVE IT!



Don't take any of my rant to heart, jwquilter. My vexation with design houses in general is that they are following perceived "sound corporate strategy" with little to no respect for the intelligence of their customer base. 

Thank you for clarifying the proper spelling for "internecine." Spell check and I have a love/hate relationship (mainly hate) and when I read my post later in the day it was too late to edit my post accordingly.


----------



## gattodiparigi

I agree with all the seven deadly sins, definitely! When I see some horrible plastic or canvas Chanels from the 80s sold for like 300 or 400 euros just because they're Chanel I can't help but wonder if people are that crazy. Don't get me wrong, I've been lusting over this brand for years and years (without buying anything since it's out of my price range), but not every single Chanel ever produced is beautiful and iconic! I think the most known designers take advantage of their own fame, I guess there will always be some "victim", so to speak, that will splurge for a plastic-y thing just because it has LVs or CCs or whatnot on it.
I've been saving for a few months to buy a vintage Chanel (probably a less known leather model, since the prices for the classic flaps are outrageous sometimes... we're talking about 30 years old bags that can be almost destroyed and still sell for 1500 euros or more!), but frankly I'm considering investing in a new, less known bag that isn't Chanel but is still great quality. There are LOTS of fakes, browsing ebay it's exhausting. I just paid for an Etinceler authentication and found out the bag I was considering is a fake (it was too good to be true, truth be told, but the hope of finding a Chanel for such a low price got to my head).


----------



## Fimpagebag

gattodiparigi said:


> I agree with all the seven deadly sins, definitely! When I see some horrible plastic or canvas Chanels from the 80s sold for like 300 or 400 euros just because they're Chanel I can't help but wonder if people are that crazy. Don't get me wrong, I've been lusting over this brand for years and years (without buying anything since it's out of my price range), but not every single Chanel ever produced is beautiful and iconic! I think the most known designers take advantage of their own fame, I guess there will always be some "victim", so to speak, that will splurge for a plastic-y thing just because it has LVs or CCs or whatnot on it.
> I've been saving for a few months to buy a vintage Chanel (probably a less known leather model, since the prices for the classic flaps are outrageous sometimes... we're talking about 30 years old bags that can be almost destroyed and still sell for 1500 euros or more!), but frankly I'm considering investing in a new, less known bag that isn't Chanel but is still great quality. There are LOTS of fakes, browsing ebay it's exhausting. I just paid for an Etinceler authentication and found out the bag I was considering is a fake (it was too good to be true, truth be told, but the hope of finding a Chanel for such a low price got to my head).



^^

Everything you said makes such sense, gattodiparigi. The lure of Chanel is undeniable. But it is a "wise fish" to know when to bite. Not every offering dangled is worth the hook.

I also applaud your thought of expanding your sphere of interest to other lesser known brands. There are a plentitude of quality designers out there with the added bonus that because they are not well known there's  less chances of them being counterfeited.


----------



## Mariapia

gattodiparigi said:


> I agree with all the seven deadly sins, definitely! When I see some horrible plastic or canvas Chanels from the 80s sold for like 300 or 400 euros just because they're Chanel I can't help but wonder if people are that crazy. Don't get me wrong, I've been lusting over this brand for years and years (without buying anything since it's out of my price range), but not every single Chanel ever produced is beautiful and iconic! I think the most known designers take advantage of their own fame, I guess there will always be some "victim", so to speak, that will splurge for a plastic-y thing just because it has LVs or CCs or whatnot on it.
> 
> I've been saving for a few months to buy a vintage Chanel (probably a less known leather model, since the prices for the classic flaps are outrageous sometimes... we're talking about 30 years old bags that can be almost destroyed and still sell for 1500 euros or more!), but frankly I'm considering investing in a new, less known bag that isn't Chanel but is still great quality. There are LOTS of fakes, browsing ebay it's exhausting. I just paid for an Etinceler authentication and found out the bag I was considering is a fake (it was too good to be true, truth be told, but the hope of finding a Chanel for such a low price got to my head).







Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Everything you said makes such sense, gattodiparigi. The lure of Chanel is undeniable. But it is a "wise fish" to know when to bite. Not every offering dangled is worth the hook.
> 
> 
> 
> I also applaud your thought of expanding your sphere of interest to other lesser known brands. There are a plentitude of quality designers out there with the added bonus that because they are not well known there's  less chances of them being counterfeited.




I totally agree with you, gattodiparigi . But facts are tough. Hermès and Chanel preowned bags will always be very expensive. Maybe it's one of the reasons why some ladies see them as investments.
The resale value is high.
When you look at other high end brands such as Ferragamo or Marc Jacobs or Bottega Veneta, you realize that though they are exceptional quality, they can be found at "rather low" prices on the preowned market.
Maybe that's why I would never buy them new. Complicated, isn't it?
There are, of course,wonderful lesser known brands such as MaisonMoreau ( their Bregançon bag is stunning ) but they are expensive too.
Will they keep their resale value, I am not sure....
Unless you want to keep an expensive bag forever it's true you will have to think about that.
Personally, I know that if I really want a bag, I can save money for years to get it. I did it in the past. [emoji6]
Was the price justified,, my answer is a big no no! 
my friends on Pinch Purse Island know that I have never used it! 
Too scared of ruining it![emoji15][emoji15]

Fim, you are absolutely right, lesser known brands have less chances of being counterfeited! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## gattodiparigi

I found a Chanel bag, authenticated this time, for 400 euros. A quite big model, too, and I could afford it... but it doesn't have the classic chains, and I love them! Damn me for being picky sometimes  But again, why should I buy it without being 100% sure? It's hard to resist, sometimes, but I learned that impulsive purchases aren't the best ones for me.
I love Ferragamo, their bags are so classic!


----------



## Fimpagebag

gattodiparigi said:


> I found a Chanel bag, authenticated this time, for 400 euros. A quite big model, too, and I could afford it... but it doesn't have the classic chains, and I love them! Damn me for being picky sometimes  But again, why should I buy it without being 100% sure? It's hard to resist, sometimes, but I learned that impulsive purchases aren't the best ones for me.
> I love Ferragamo, their bags are so classic!



At the prices commanded by an authentic preowned Chanel, you *should* be "picky." Never settle for any bag based solely on availablity or what may be perceived as a "bargain" price. Hold off until you find *the* Chanel your heart desires.


----------



## Ludmilla

Interesting topic, ladies. [emoji4] 
Sadly, the sins Fim mentioned are true for mid-price range, too. I was "bag watching" with my sister this week. Nothing fancy, just some local brands like Picard and Bree. The decline in quality is heartbreaking. Leather feels odd, glueing looks cheap, hardware seems to fall apart immediately. [emoji21] esp. the Bree bags were a huge disappointment. The leather of the newer bags is thin as paper. It was pretty easy to walk out of the store without buying. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

gattodiparigi said:


> I found a Chanel bag, authenticated this time, for 400 euros. A quite big model, too, and I could afford it... but it doesn't have the classic chains, and I love them! Damn me for being picky sometimes  But again, why should I buy it without being 100% sure? It's hard to resist, sometimes, but I learned that impulsive purchases aren't the best ones for me.
> 
> I love Ferragamo, their bags are so classic!







Fimpagebag said:


> At the prices commanded by an authentic preowned Chanel, you *should* be "picky." Never settle for any bag based solely on availablity or what may be perceived as a "bargain" price. Hold off until you find *the* Chanel your heart desires.




+1. Don't settle on a bag that might be made by your favorite brand, but doesn't make your heart sing. [emoji4] 400 are still a lot of money spend on something you might not love. This would be no bargain at all, but an expensive wardrobe ornament. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Interesting topic, ladies. [emoji4]
> Sadly, the sins Fim mentioned are true for mid-price range, too. I was "bag watching" with my sister this week. Nothing fancy, just some local brands like Picard and Bree. The decline in quality is heartbreaking. Leather feels odd, glueing looks cheap, hardware seems to fall apart immediately. [emoji21] esp. the Bree bags were a huge disappointment. The leather of the newer bags is thin as paper. It was pretty easy to walk out of the store without buying. [emoji1]



I hear you, Ludmilla! Which is a shame as (had they adhered to their previous quality) many of these mid range range brands could  have provided a niche for those of us disenfranchised by the luxury designers.


----------



## gattodiparigi

You're so right about waiting for the right bag, Chanel or not. I certainly don't wanna spend my money and then end up not using it  I still do that, from time to time, with clothes: at least they usually aren't expensive, but it drives me crazy nonetheless! I have to learn to think twice and _then_ twice again before buying. My wardrobe isn't huge by any means, but it could use a little cleaning anyway...
It's such a pity that it takes so much to find a bag that is good quality _and_ doesn't break the bank at the same time. It seems these two thing can't be combined easily...


----------



## Fimpagebag

gattodiparigi said:


> You're so right about waiting for the right bag, Chanel or not. I certainly don't wanna spend my money and then end up not using it  I still do that, from time to time, with clothes: at least they usually aren't expensive, but it drives me crazy nonetheless! I have to learn to think twice and _then_ twice again before buying. My wardrobe isn't huge by any means, but it could use a little cleaning anyway...
> *It's such a pity that it takes so much to find a bag that is good quality and doesn't break the bank at the same time. It seems these two thing can't be combined easily...*



I know what you mean, gattodiparigi. Patience is required, as well as asking yourself *why* you need/want another bag. 

I never used to question my desire until I took a cold hard look at all the bags I never used. As if that wasn't humbling enough, I remembered every instance when I bought each one of my virtually unused bags and I have to admit that my various motivations at those times were all pretty shallow. 

However, more to  your point. If there is a bag you truly want, it's out there somewhere. Stick to your guidelines, don't compromise, and if it's meant to be, it will.


----------



## gattodiparigi

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, gattodiparigi. Patience is required, as well as asking yourself *why* you need/want another bag.
> 
> I never used to question my desire until I took a cold hard look at all the bags I never used. As if that wasn't humbling enough, I remembered every instance when I bought each one of my virtually unused bags and I have to admit that my various motivations at those times were all pretty shallow.
> 
> However, more to  your point. If there is a bag you truly want, it's out there somewhere. Stick to your guidelines, don't compromise, and if it's meant to be, it will.



In this rainy day in northern Italy I've just counted my bags: they're eleven. Seven of them are gifts or I have inherited them from my mom or granma (including a vintage Fendi striped satchel I should really use more). Between the ones I bought myself the most expensive is a blue-gray bag I had paid about 100 euros, hardly used. I decided I want to sell it, the leather is nice and all but there's really no point in keeping it. I'm considering selling another no brand bag, made of a strange blue-based tweed with black leather handles. It was a gift and I kinda like it, but I don't certainly love it and I don't use it much. All the other ones are used, some during the warmer months and some during the colder months. 
I used to buy "stupid", so to speak, bags when I was a teen and sometimes in my early 20s too. I gave them all away to my younger cousins, that enjoyed them for some time, or donated them.
Of these bags I wanna keep two are brown (the The Bridge warm brown), two are black (one is a small evening bag that was my grandma's, I sometimes use it when I go out), one is the striped brown-based Fendi, one in beige, one is red, one is blue (Longchamp Le Pliage, nylon), one is a really cheap raffia-like bag from H&M that I use during the summer when I don't wanna worry (it's white with faux leather brown handles). 
Long story short, now I can start from here and think about what I am really looking for in my next bag... whenever I'll be ready to buy it  For now I can say I'd like a different color from the ones that are already represented in my collection, but it should be an "easy" one. No easy task! Any suggestion from the island is welcome of course


----------



## Fimpagebag

gattodiparigi said:


> In this rainy day in northern Italy I've just counted my bags: they're eleven. Seven of them are gifts or I have inherited them from my mom or granma (including a vintage Fendi striped satchel I should really use more). Between the ones I bought myself the most expensive is a blue-gray bag I had paid about 100 euros, hardly used. I decided I want to sell it, the leather is nice and all but there's really no point in keeping it. I'm considering selling another no brand bag, made of a strange blue-based tweed with black leather handles. It was a gift and I kinda like it, but I don't certainly love it and I don't use it much. All the other ones are used, some during the warmer months and some during the colder months.
> I used to buy "stupid", so to speak, bags when I was a teen and sometimes in my early 20s too. I gave them all away to my younger cousins, that enjoyed them for some time, or donated them.
> Of these bags I wanna keep two are brown (the The Bridge warm brown), two are black (one is a small evening bag that was my grandma's, I sometimes use it when I go out), one is the striped brown-based Fendi, one in beige, one is red, one is blue (Longchamp Le Pliage, nylon), one is a really cheap raffia-like bag from H&M that I use during the summer when I don't wanna worry (it's white with faux leather brown handles).
> Long story short, now I can start from here and think about what I am really looking for in my next bag... whenever I'll be ready to buy it  For now I can say I'd like a different color from the ones that are already represented in my collection, but it should be an "easy" one. No easy task! Any suggestion from the island is welcome of course



Do you have a particular style in mind? Hand held, tote, shoulder bag, etc? 

Next, what material are you considering? Leather, suede, patent, coated canvas, embossed, ostrich, or croc?

Then comes the tricky part. When do you see yourself using your potential bag? Work, evenings out, shopping, or everyday?

So many questions, even more bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Do you have a particular style in mind? Hand held, tote, shoulder bag, etc?
> 
> 
> 
> Next, what material are you considering? Leather, suede, patent, coated canvas, embossed, ostrich, or croc?
> 
> 
> 
> Then comes the tricky part. When do you see yourself using your potential bag? Work, evenings out, shopping, or everyday?
> 
> 
> 
> So many questions, even more bags!




Great post, Fim! Great advice too. 
I would add another question, what dimensions?
I have noticed that I cannot buy a bag which is less than 32 cm large and 15 cm deep.. 
I am not talking about a clutch of course . I don't own one and I never will.....[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great post, Fim! Great advice too.
> I would add another question, what dimensions?
> I have noticed that I cannot buy a bag which is less than 32 cm large and 15 cm deep..
> I am not talking about a clutch of course . I don't own one and I never will.....[emoji6]



Excellent point, Mariapia. 

Size indeed matters.....bags of course!    :lolots:


----------



## gattodiparigi

Definitely a bag that can be carried over the shoulder, I like some hand held models but I know they're not for me. I like "normal" leather, my red bag is made of patent leather and it's okay, but I don't want another at the moment. Definitely not suede. The more resistant to scratches the better, but I don't go crazy if I see imperfections  
 I would love to use it as much as possible, so it should be more on the medium-large side. I'm not a big fan of smaller bags. A timeless bag that can be worn day and night would be my dream, but I know perfection can't be reached XD


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Great post, Fim! Great advice too.
> I would add another question, what dimensions?
> I have noticed that I cannot buy a bag which is less than 32 cm large and 15 cm deep..
> I am not talking about a clutch of course . I don't own one and I never will.....[emoji6]




Yes! Me too. Smaller bags are cute but don't work for me so I stay away from them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello fellow islanders,
after my disappointing encounter with a flimsy Bree bag, I decided I shouldn't mourn declining quality as long as I have a seldom used "good old style and quality" Bree bag sitting in my wardrobe. To be honest I own this bag since two years and today is its second outing. :shame: It is one of the bags I have bought to satisfy my Alexa hunger.  Although this hasn't worked out well, I think this bag is a beauty of its own. And I should use it more often...


----------



## Murphy47

That is a yummy bag! 
I love the school bag style, but tend to avoid it as I travel around in my car and don't need the security of the double buckle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello fellow islanders,
> after my disappointing encounter with a flimsy Bree bag, I decided I shouldn't mourn declining quality as long as I have a seldom used "good old style and quality" Bree bag sitting in my wardrobe. To be honest I own this bag since two years and today is its second outing. :shame: It is one of the bags I have bought to satisfy my Alexa hunger.  Although this hasn't worked out well, I think this bag is a beauty of its own. And I should use it more often...



Love it, Ludmilla! Whenever the dreaded "bag blahs" threaten, revisiting the bags we have is "just what the doctor ordered."


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello fellow islanders,
> after my disappointing encounter with a flimsy Bree bag, I decided I shouldn't mourn declining quality as long as I have a seldom used "good old style and quality" Bree bag sitting in my wardrobe. To be honest I own this bag since two years and today is its second outing. :shame: It is one of the bags I have bought to satisfy my Alexa hunger.  Although this hasn't worked out well, I think this bag is a beauty of its own. And I should use it more often...




What a beautiful bag, Ludmilla! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
To make it up to her, I suggest you take her out at least once a week  from now on![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

After seeing Ludmilla's lovely bag, I have decided to take out my Nat&Nin!
Same boho style, don't you think?[emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is a yummy bag!
> I love the school bag style, but tend to avoid it as I travel around in my car and don't need the security of the double buckle.



Thank you Murphy. Not only 2 buckles also a zipper under the flap. This bag is a dream come true for all those paranoid souls who see pickpockets everywhere. 
Looking at my bags I have to confess, that I'm a school bag style maniac. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Love it, Ludmilla! Whenever the dreaded "bag blahs" threaten, revisiting the bags we have is "just what the doctor ordered."



Thank you, Fim. Hehehe. Using a hardly ever worn bag is almost like buying one. And it helps to ease disappointment about lacking quality away. 



Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful bag, Ludmilla! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> To make it up to her, I suggest you take her out at least once a week  from now on![emoji3]





Mariapia said:


> After seeing Ludmilla's lovely bag, I have decided to take out my Nat&Nin!
> Same boho style, don't you think?[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3129693



Thank you, Mariapia. Taking her out once a week is a good idea. There is more than one bag in my wardrobe, that would be happy about such a rule.
I like your Nat&Nin bag very much! Yes, definitely the same boho style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Fun for Thought Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. 

After a series of small domestic disasters (along with the odd crisis or two at work) I console myself with the thought that other legendary ladies have had it worse. 

1. *Cinderella* (threw a shoe)

2. *Snow White* (chose a bad apple)

3. *Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz.* (ruby slippers and a guy with no brain)

4. *Cleopatra* (bit in the asp)

5. *Rapunzel* (when this girl has a bad hair day, it's Grimm)

There. I'm feeling better already!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh dear, Fim! What happened? [emoji15] Did the goat get your Bal bag again? Did it rain into your university after they took the roof down due to renovations (happened here last week)? I hope everything will be better tomorrow! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Fun for Thought Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> After a series of small domestic disasters (along with the odd crisis or two at work) I console myself with the thought that other legendary ladies have had it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. *Cinderella* (threw a shoe)
> 
> 
> 
> 2. *Snow White* (chose a bad apple)
> 
> 
> 
> 3. *Dorothy from the Wizard of Oz.* (ruby slippers and a guy with no brain)
> 
> 
> 
> 4. *Cleopatra* (bit in the asp)
> 
> 
> 
> 5. *Rapunzel* (when this girl has a bad hair day, it's Grimm)
> 
> 
> 
> There. I'm feeling better already!




I hope everything is okay now, Fim!
One of our humorists used to say " it's better than if it were worse!"[emoji6]
I try to think about it when things go wrong and it really helps ![emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear, Fim! What happened? [emoji15] Did the goat get your Bal bag again? Did it rain into your university after they took the roof down due to renovations (happened here last week)? I hope everything will be better tomorrow! [emoji8]



Not to worry, Ludmilla! A torrential rainstorm last weekend knocked out our power, downed a tree in our back yard, and took out several shingles on our roof.  :storm:


 Fortunately things are under control now. The power came back on, the tree has been chainsawed into useable logs, and my DH has made the necessary repairs to our roof. 

Meanwhile at work, the contractors are moving at their glacial pace after damaging not one, but two of the new lab benches they were installing.  

Add to that a missing microscope cabinet they can't seem to find, installing a disfunctionaleyewash station that they can't fix, and frying several circuits knocking out equipment in an adjacent lab.   

Best of luck with the renovations at your university, Ludmilla. They do seem to have a life of their own. An evil one at that!    :devil:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I hope everything is okay now, Fim!
> One of our humorists used to say " it's better than if it were worse!"[emoji6]
> I try to think about it when things go wrong and it really helps ![emoji7]



Indeed, Mariapia! It can always be worse and frequently is! :lolots:

Happily, for all of that, my sense of humor remains intact and no bags were harmed throughout. Though I was sorely tempted to administer rough justice to those contractors at the college....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Ludmilla! A torrential rainstorm last weekend knocked out our power, downed a tree in our back yard, and took out several shingles on our roof.  :storm:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fortunately things are under control now. The power came back on, the tree has been chainsawed into useable logs, and my DH has made the necessary repairs to our roof.
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile at work, the contractors are moving at their glacial pace after damaging not one, but two of the new lab benches they were installing.
> 
> 
> 
> Add to that a missing microscope cabinet they can't seem to find, installing a disfunctionaleyewash station that they can't fix, and frying several circuits knocking out equipment in an adjacent lab.
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck with the renovations at your university, Ludmilla. They do seem to have a life of their own. An evil one at that!    :devil:




The same kind of event happened in the West of France, yesterday. Lots of houses have been damaged. In the East, three people got killed . 
Something is very wrong with the climate everywhere.
Fortunately, Fim, you are safe![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The same kind of event happened in the West of France, yesterday. Lots of houses have been damaged. In the East, three people got killed .
> Something is very wrong with the climate everywhere.
> Fortunately, Fim, you are safe![emoji7][emoji7]



You're right of course, Mariapia. Other people in my area were not as fortunate as my DH and I last weekend. Other houses were far more badly damaged. Luckily, though there were minor casualties, no deaths resulted.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Return of the Big Bag" Friday on Pinch Purse Island.* 

I tried, my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. I truly tried. My wonky shoulder dictated tweaking my collection of bags. And I have been quite happy with the changes I've made. 

*However* I sorely missed my "big bags." Yet I refuse to add to my self imposed limit of sixteen bags. So what to do?

Answer: I sold my smallest bag to finance the newest member of my "Savy Sixteen."

(Now all I have to do is come up with a name....)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Return of the Big Bag" Friday on Pinch Purse Island.*
> 
> 
> 
> I tried, my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. I truly tried. My wonky shoulder dictated tweaking my collection of bags. And I have been quite happy with the changes I've made.
> 
> 
> 
> *However* I sorely missed my "big bags." Yet I refuse to add to my self imposed limit of sixteen bags. So what to do?
> 
> 
> 
> Answer: I sold my smallest bag to finance the newest member of my "Savy Sixteen."
> 
> 
> 
> (Now all I have to do is come up with a name....)




Welcome to your lovely new big bag, Fim! [emoji7][emoji7]
It's absolutely gorgeous. And it will carry everything you need.
Of course, we should all carry smaller bags but..unless we only need our phone, our keys and our favourite lipstick ( I know some ladies who do) they leave us frustrated and empty! 
Leaving home in the morning and carrying our numerous essentials is reassuring.
Let's stop feeling guilty and let's enjoy our big bags!
When we are very very old ladies we will just buy a coin purse and put put our keys in our pockets ! [emoji17]
I am not sure we'll stop looking at big bags, though....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Welcome to your lovely new big bag, Fim! [emoji7][emoji7]
> It's absolutely gorgeous. And it will carry everything you need.
> Of course, we should all carry smaller bags but..unless we only need our phone, our keys and our favourite lipstick ( I know some ladies who do) they leave us frustrated and empty!
> Leaving home in the morning and carrying our numerous essentials is reassuring.
> Let's stop feeling guilty and let's enjoy our big bags!
> When we are very very old ladies we will just buy a coin purse and put put our keys in our pockets ! [emoji17]
> I am not sure we'll stop looking at big bags, though....[emoji15][emoji15]



I don't think we ever will, Mariapia. For myself, my backpack bags have had the salutary effect of effectively resting my wonky shoulder and allowing me to wear larger bags without discomfort.   

So....if I am careful to rotate my bags, interspersing backpack bags every so often, I'll be able to indulge in bigger bags, replacing some of my (for me) smaller crossbody bags that I'd purchased in an effort to reduce the stress on my bad shoulder.


----------



## Murphy47

Great bag!! So glad your shoulder is better.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't think we ever will, Mariapia. For myself, my backpack bags have had the salutary effect of effectively resting my wonky shoulder and allowing me to wear larger bags without discomfort.
> 
> 
> 
> So....if I am careful to rotate my bags, interspersing backpack bags every so often, I'll be able to indulge in bigger bags, replacing some of my (for me) smaller crossbody bags that I'd purchased in an effort to reduce the stress on my bad shoulder.




That's what I do too. Nylon bags then leather ones , then back to nylon![emoji3]
I can see that Pinch Purse Islanders are very resourceful![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That's what I do too. Nylon bags then leather ones , then back to nylon![emoji3]
> *I can see that Pinch Purse Islanders are very resourceful!*



Indeed we are, Mariapia.  

As is so often said, experience is a great teacher.  

 And my experience is that I'm simply too much of a klutz to successfully wear crossbody bags.  

I either snag my glasses as I slip the strap over my head or nearly choke myself getting it caught on the gear shift getting out of the jeep.     :lolots:


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm glad that your shoulder is better, Fim. And what a beautiful new bag for your collection. [emoji4] Is it leather? I like the woven part very much.

I'm trying to rotate my heavier bags with the not so heavy bags. Most of the time my not so heavy bags win, though. [emoji1]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I'm glad that your shoulder is better, Fim. And what a beautiful new bag for your collection. [emoji4] Is it leather? I like the woven part very much.
> 
> I'm trying to rotate my heavier bags with the not so heavy bags. Most of the time my not so heavy bags win, though. [emoji1]



Yes, Ludmilla. It is leather. Christian La Croix does have faux leather bags as well. But the difference in the price is what you'd expect..      

However, I was in a position to defray more than half the cost with the sale of my Dooney Small Eva Shopper. As much I liked the Eva, it was simply too small for my needs. Also, besides having stiff handles, it's single central magnetic closure allowed the bag to be partially open to the elements.    :rain:

Ultimately, it was a lesson (one I should've learned by now) about the pitfalls of impulse buying. The small Eva was bought on impulse while the La Croix was a thoughtful, considered purchase.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Great bag!! So glad your shoulder is better.



Thank you, Murphy. I have another bigger bag on my radar, but it would necessitate selling two more of my smaller bags. It seems a shame in a way, but I've discovered I'm simply too lazy to constantly switch out to smaller wallets when my favorite Dooney wallet suits my needs so completely.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Truth be Told" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island.   

As anyone who reads this thread knows, I am more than ready to admit to my mistakes. And as I have made more than one when it comes to my bags.....   

1. Smaller crossbody bags are not for me. They helped me through a rough patch with my wonky shoulder, but have languished since my recent acquisition of several backpack bags.

2. Just because I love one or two styles of a particular brand doesn't mean I love them all. 

3. While I have no problem whatsoever rotating my bags, switching out wallets is not for me.

4. A woman my age requires certain essentials a younger woman with far more resilient bladder capacity does not need to have in her bag.  Essentials on one might *Depend* to maintain her *Poise*.*

** (For our Pinch Purse Islanders in the EU, the pun may be somewhat obscure). *. :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Truth be Told" Saturday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> As anyone who reads this thread knows, I am more than ready to admit to my mistakes. And as I have made more than one when it comes to my bags.....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Smaller crossbody bags are not for me. They helped me through a rough patch with my wonky shoulder, but have languished since my recent acquisition of several backpack bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Just because I love one or two styles of a particular brand doesn't mean I love them all.
> 
> 
> 
> 3. While I have no problem whatsoever rotating my bags, switching out wallets is not for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 4. A woman my age requires certain essentials a younger woman with far more resilient bladder capacity does not need to have in her bag.  Essentials on one might *Depend* to maintain her *Poise*.*
> 
> 
> 
> ** (For our Pinch Purse Islanders in the EU, the pun may be somewhat obscure). *. :giggles:




Cross body bags are special, Fim.... The strap often gets caught in the door knobs...[emoji15][emoji15]
I don't rotate wallets as I only have one....It's rather big and weighs a ton but no way will I purchase a new one...
As for the pun, you are right, it's very obscure for us Europeans....[emoji6] or is it ?[emoji6]
Christian Lacroix is a wonderful French designer and you are very lucky to now own one of his beautiful bags! Huge congrats on your find![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Cross body bags are special, Fim.... The strap often gets caught in the door knobs...[emoji15][emoji15]
> I don't rotate wallets as I only have one....It's rather big and weighs a ton but no way will I purchase a new one...
> As for the pun, you are right, it's very obscure for us Europeans....[emoji6] or is it ?[emoji6]
> *Christian Lacroix is a wonderful French designer and you are very lucky to now own one of his beautiful bags! Huge congrats on your find!*



Thank you, Mariapia. I am beyond thrilled to finally own one of his bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I am beyond thrilled to finally own one of his bags.




I was about to buy a blue Christian Lacroix bag a few months ago and , as usual, when I decided to take the plunge....it had disappeared from the website![emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I was about to buy a blue Christian Lacroix bag a few months ago and , as usual, when I decided to take the plunge....it had disappeared from the website![emoji17][emoji17]



I know what you mean, Mariapia. I had a similar experience with another of his bags.  

I pondered and procrastinated until  poof! It was gone.  

*This * time I threw caution to the wind (with my fingers crossed that the sale of my Eva would fetch a good price to help defray some of the cost) and took the plunge.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Mariapia. I had a similar experience with another of his bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I pondered and procrastinated until  poof! It was gone.
> 
> 
> 
> *This * time I threw caution to the wind (with my fingers crossed that the sale of my Eva would fetch a good price to help defray some of the cost) and took the plunge.




I am the queen of proscratination when it comes to bags ....I always think that I will be the only one to be interested in the bag. I still haven't learnt my lesson, Fim!
Fortunately, you got your lovely bag![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am the queen of proscratination when it comes to bags ....I always think that I will be the only one to be interested in the bag. I still haven't learnt my lesson, Fim!
> Fortunately, you got your lovely bag![emoji106][emoji106]




Don't feel sad, Mariapia. As soon as a bag vanishes while I'm still pondering its purchase I take it as a wink from the caring universe: it was not meant to be. [emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, Ludmilla. It is leather. Christian La Croix does have faux leather bags as well. But the difference in the price is what you'd expect..
> 
> 
> 
> However, I was in a position to defray more than half the cost with the sale of my Dooney Small Eva Shopper. As much I liked the Eva, it was simply too small for my needs. Also, besides having stiff handles, it's single central magnetic closure allowed the bag to be partially open to the elements.    :rain:
> 
> 
> 
> Ultimately, it was a lesson (one I should've learned by now) about the pitfalls of impulse buying. The small Eva was bought on impulse while the La Croix was a thoughtful, considered purchase.




It's beautiful, Fim. [emoji4] Is it an ebay find? Congrats again on this beauty. [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Don't feel sad, Mariapia. As soon as a bag vanishes while I'm still pondering its purchase I take it as a wink from the caring universe: it was not meant to be. [emoji1][emoji8]




Or ....there will always be another bag![emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Don't feel sad, Mariapia. As soon as a bag vanishes while I'm still pondering its purchase *I take it as a wink from the caring universe: it was not meant to be. * [emoji1][emoji8]



What a wonderful way to look at it, Ludmilla. And you're right. The Christian Lacroix I missed out on might not have pleased me as much as my latest acquisition.



Ludmilla said:


> It's beautiful, Fim. [emoji4] Is it an ebay find? Congrats again on this beauty. [emoji7]



Not evil bay this time, Ludmilla!  :giggles:

It was a private sale from the head of our Fashion Marketing Department at the college where I work.  

He'd purchased it as a surprise for his wife. *Surprise...* she hated it on sight. 

Knowing my love of bags, and the fact that I'd lost out on a Christian Lacroix, he offered me "first refusal" before going through the hassle of trying to return it. 

Needless to say I seized the opportunity and made the bag mine!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a wonderful way to look at it, Ludmilla. And you're right. The Christian Lacroix I missed out on might not have pleased me as much as my latest acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not evil bay this time, Ludmilla!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> It was a private sale from the head of our Fashion Marketing Department at the college where I work.
> 
> 
> 
> He'd purchased it as a surprise for his wife. *Surprise...* she hated it on sight.
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing my love of bags, and the fact that I'd lost out on a Christian Lacroix, he offered me "first refusal" before going through the hassle of trying to return it.
> 
> 
> 
> Needless to say I seized the opportunity and made the bag mine!




And this was definitely another wink from the caring universe! [emoji4] You were very very lucky - and so was your bag and the poor donor. A very happy ending for all parties. [emoji256] Love this. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> And this was definitely another wink from the caring universe! [emoji4] You were very very lucky - and so was your bag and the poor donor. A very happy ending for all parties. [emoji256] Love this. [emoji4]




How could the gentleman's wife hate the bag on sight?
Some ladies know nothing about bags![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> How could the gentleman's wife hate the bag on sight?
> Some ladies know nothing about bags![emoji15][emoji15]




[emoji1] Yes, you are absolutely right!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> How could the gentleman's wife hate the bag on sight?
> Some ladies know nothing about bags![emoji15][emoji15]




We are equal opportunity bagaholics. Those of us here on the island will give any and all bags a chance. 
Not everyone is as open minded as we.


----------



## Shelby33

My secret to getting a 480.00 bag for 25.00 or 30.00 is to wait 7 or 8 years when the bag isn't so popular. Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We are equal opportunity bagaholics. Those of us here on the island will give any and all bags a chance.
> Not everyone is as open minded as we.




I totally agree, Murphy![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> My secret to getting a 480.00 bag for 25.00 or 30.00 is to wait 7 or 8 years when the bag isn't so popular. Just thought I'd share.




Absolutely Shelby!
Pinch Purse Islanders are very very patient![emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> How could the gentleman's wife hate the bag on sight?
> Some ladies know nothing about bags![emoji15][emoji15]



To be fair to the lady in question, I think she's far more of a fan of Michael Kors and rather than Christian Lacroix.



Murphy47 said:


> We are equal opportunity bagaholics. Those of us here on the island will give any and all bags a chance.
> Not everyone is as open minded as we.



 



Ludmilla said:


> And this was definitely another wink from the caring universe! [emoji4] You were very very lucky - and so was your bag and the poor donor. A very happy ending for all parties. [emoji256] Love this. [emoji4]



I agree, Ludmilla. Happiness all around once the lady in question gets her Michael Kors.


----------



## Mariapia

Today, as I had to go grocery shopping for my parents, I took out my Longchamp crossbody. And I am going to carry it tomorrow!
Those nylon bags are pretty addictive....I often tell myself that if I could go back in time, I would only buy Longchamp Le Pliage...[emoji6]
But I am still dreaming about a Longchamp Pénélope....I haven't seen it IRL as it's out of stock at the moment!
I don't know whether it' s heavy or not.[emoji47]
It's expensive though.... 630!
Of course, it's leather....
I should stick to nylon, shouldn't I?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Today, as I had to go grocery shopping for my parents, I took out my Longchamp crossbody. And I am going to carry it tomorrow!
> Those nylon bags are pretty addictive....I often tell myself that if I could go back in time, I would only buy Longchamp Le Pliage...[emoji6]
> But I am still dreaming about a Longchamp Penélope....I haven't seen it IRL as it's out of stock at the moment!
> I don't know whether it' s heavy or not.[emoji47]
> It's expensive though.... 630!
> Of course, it's leather....
> I should stick to nylon, shouldn't I?[emoji15][emoji15]



Hmmm,  a decision worth considering, Mariapia. If only you knew how much the Penelope weighs.    

 If you do find out, then choose some prosaic item (a bag of sugar for instance) that weighs the same as an unloaded Penelope.  

Then carry that item with you throughout the day in your home. If you can't wait to put it down every chance you get, the you know that the bag of your dreams (no matter how beautiful) may not be the bag for you.   

(I only wish I'd employed this same technique before buying, and eventually donating/gifting, my heaviest bags).


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm,  a decision worth considering, Mariapia. If only you knew how much the Penelope weighs.
> 
> 
> 
> If you do find out, then choose some prosaic item (a bag of sugar for instance) that weighs the same as an unloaded Penelope.
> 
> 
> 
> Then carry that item with you throughout the day in your home. If you can't wait to put it down every chance you get, the you know that the bag of your dreams (no matter how beautiful) may not be the bag for you.
> 
> 
> 
> (I only wish I'd employed this same technique before buying, and eventually donating/gifting, my heaviest bags).




Great suggestion, Fim! [emoji106][emoji106]
But I know myself....I am not ready to spend so much money on a bag right now! Even the owner of the local boutique thinks it's too expensive!
She ordered one for one of her customers and expects to receive it in November....
I bet Longchamp didn't expect this model to be so "popular"!
Neither did I[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great suggestion, Fim! [emoji106][emoji106]
> But I know myself....I am not ready to spend so much money on a bag right now! Even the owner of the local boutique thinks it's too expensive!
> She ordered one for one of her customers and expects to receive it in November....
> I bet Longchamp didn't expect this model to be so "popular"!
> Neither did I[emoji15][emoji15]



Hello Mariapia,
I haven't heard of this bag until you mentioned it. :shame: Naturally I took a look - I think it is very beautiful. But really expensive. I would wait until you have seen it irl. Maybe you can get it during a sale? No need to hurry!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm,  a decision worth considering, Mariapia. If only you knew how much the Penelope weighs.
> 
> If you do find out, then choose some prosaic item (a bag of sugar for instance) that weighs the same as an unloaded Penelope.
> 
> Then carry that item with you throughout the day in your home. If you can't wait to put it down every chance you get, the you know that the bag of your dreams (no matter how beautiful) may not be the bag for you.
> 
> (I only wish I'd employed this same technique before buying, and eventually donating/gifting, my heaviest bags).



Hehehe. Very good idea, Fim. Bags tend to weigh nothing in stores. And as soon as you use them they weigh a ton.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's cold and raining today, so I tried to bring back a piece of summer with Miss Plum.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's cold and raining today, so I tried to bring back a piece of summer with Miss Plum.




Wow! Miss Plum is absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
She can be worn all year round![emoji106][emoji106]
Here it's sunny but awfully windy....
I hate autumn and winter.. 
But fortunately, we have our bags to cheer us up. 
Miss Plum is perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you, Mariapia! [emoji4]
Yes, our bags will cheer us up during the dark times of the year...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It's cold and raining today, so I tried to bring back a piece of summer with Miss Plum.



Love Miss Plum! And as gorgeous as she is in summer, she will be just as beautiful in the Fall and Winter months as well. Such a wonderful color and style!


----------



## gattodiparigi

Ludmilla said:


> It's cold and raining today, so I tried to bring back a piece of summer with Miss Plum.



Really nice bag and color! I should be more adventurous with colors, I always end up choosing the usual black/blue/beige/brown for my accessories to be able to pair them with all my clothing. But I'd really like a burgundy/dark red bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love Miss Plum! And as gorgeous as she is in summer, she will be just as beautiful in the Fall and Winter months as well. Such a wonderful color and style!



Hehehe. I don't believe in seasonal colours. Especially regarding pop-of-colour bags. 



gattodiparigi said:


> Really nice bag and color! I should be more adventurous with colors, I always end up choosing the usual black/blue/beige/brown for my accessories to be able to pair them with all my clothing. But I'd really like a burgundy/dark red bag!



Thank you.  I'm not always adventurous with colours. I love oak/cognac/nut brown bags. I'm always drawn to this colour. As soon as I buy a bag in another colour, I start lusting after its oak/cognac/nut brown counterpart after some months. So I came to the conclusion, that I should buy only oak/cognac/nut brown bags in the future.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I don't believe in seasonal colours. Especially regarding pop-of-colour bags.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I'm not always adventurous with colours. I love oak/cognac/nut brown bags. I'm always drawn to this colour. As soon as I buy a bag in another colour, I start lusting after its oak/cognac/nut brown counterpart after some months. So I came to the conclusion, that I should buy only oak/cognac/nut brown bags in the future.



You can't go wrong with brown, Ludmilla. As you can see, this particular butterfly agrees!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You can't go wrong with brown, Ludmilla. As you can see, this particular butterfly agrees!




I agree, Fim. We can't go wrong with brown.
I have lots of brown bags myself but it's nice to carry red, purple, blue , green , orange or yellow too! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You can't go wrong with brown, Ludmilla. As you can see, this particular butterfly agrees!



:lolots: This is definitely the most beautiful butterfly I've ever seen! This caramel brown is TDF! Would be perfect for a bag, too... 



Mariapia said:


> I agree, Fim. We can't go wrong with brown.
> I have lots of brown bags myself but it's nice to carry red, purple, blue , green , orange or yellow too! [emoji8]



This is very true, Mariapia. And I do enjoy my Miss Pickle, Miss Plum, Postina and Balzane. Nevertheless, after a while I start yearning for the brown version. I'm weird...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> :lolots: This is definitely the most beautiful butterfly I've ever seen! This caramel brown is TDF! Would be perfect for a bag, too...
> 
> 
> 
> This is very true, Mariapia. And I do enjoy my Miss Pickle, Miss Plum, Postina and Balzane. Nevertheless, after a while I start yearning for the brown version. I'm weird...




We are all weird when it comes to bags, Ludmilla![emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We are all weird when it comes to bags, Ludmilla![emoji8]




I would disagree. I think women who carry only one bag whether it matches or not are weird. 
Well maybe not weird, just missing me of life's pleasures.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I would disagree. I think women who carry only one bag whether it matches or not are weird.
> Well maybe not weird, just missing me of life's pleasures.




You're right, Murphy!
Most ladies I know only own one or two bags and are more into shoes....
Fortunately they don't think I am weird.. 
I am not interested in shoes at all....[emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Murphy!
> Most ladies I know only own one or two bags and are more into shoes....
> Fortunately they don't think I am weird..
> I am not interested in shoes at all....[emoji6]




I only notice my shoes when my feet hurt [emoji45]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I only notice my shoes when my feet hurt [emoji45]




Me too, Murphy! That's why I wear sneakers 99% of the time...[emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

I have crossed into mature territory. 
The only people to comment on my shoes are other ladies my age and they are usually wearing a similar "comfort" brand.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Murphy! That's why I wear sneakers 99% of the time...[emoji6]





Murphy47 said:


> I have crossed into mature territory.
> The only people to comment on my shoes are other ladies my age and they are usually wearing a similar "comfort" brand.



My contribution to * Footwear Friday* are my boots. I wear boots exclusively all year round. I have short ones, tall ones, black ones, gray ones, blue ones, brown ones, white ones.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My contribution to * Footwear Friday* are my boots. I wear boots exclusively all year round. I have short ones, tall ones, black ones, gray ones, blue ones, brown ones, white ones.....




Wow! Have you got those Ugg Australian boots all the Californian fashionistas wear all year round too Fim?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm not into shoes, either. I wear them, until they fall apart, then buy new ones. Actually, hate buying shoes. Rather save my money for bags...


----------



## Murphy47

As long as they match, I could care less. 
Last spring I was shopping and my shoes started feeling kinda off. I look down and the sole had literally split into layers. Embarrassing. Made me feel like a bag lady. 
I hate shoe shopping so I still haven't replaced them. Probably should since it's fall now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Have you got those Ugg Australian boots all the Californian fashionistas wear all year round too Fim?[emoji15][emoji15]



As we say where I come from, Mariapia,  not "no".."*Hell no"*.    :devil:

I loathe UGGs. My boots are traditional leather indoor/outdoor boots. I have various styles and heel heights, with no heels over three inches.

And should anyone who passionately loves UGGs decides I'm the Devil Incarnate when it comes to their favorite footwear....

They're right!


----------



## Murphy47

I must confess, I do own "those boots". 
They are warm and cozy. 
However, they are for wear around the house and car pooling ONLY. 
They are just too unattractive to wear any place people will see you.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Murphy! That's why I wear sneakers 99% of the time...[emoji6]




Count me in, too! [emoji16] I'm happy with my sneakers and flats is my idea of dressing up. Comfort is the key.


----------



## vink

I don't own Ugg. It's too hot here, but I dream of owning one to wear just inside the house. It's so soft. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I don't own Ugg. It's too hot here, but I dream of owning one to wear just inside the house. It's so soft. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




I will trade you any day. My dream is to retire somewhere I never have to wear sox, fleece or down.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I must confess, I do own "those boots".
> They are warm and cozy.
> However, they are for wear around the house and car pooling ONLY.
> They are just too unattractive to wear any place people will see you.





vink said:


> I don't own Ugg. It's too hot here, but I dream of owning one to wear just inside the house. It's so soft. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Good points, ladies. Context  is everything. Uggs are perfectly suited for around the house snugly comfort. The same is true for pajamas. It's just when I see them being worn in public as a fashion statement that I feel my age.   :giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As we say where I come from, Mariapia,  not "no".."*Hell no"*.    :devil:
> 
> 
> 
> I loathe UGGs. My boots are traditional leather indoor/outdoor boots. I have various styles and heel heights, with no heels over three inches.
> 
> 
> 
> And should anyone who passionately loves UGGs decides I'm the Devil Incarnate when it comes to their favorite footwear....
> 
> 
> 
> They're right!




I don't understand the trend either, Fim! 
I even read that you can't wear them in the rain or snow!
They are awfully expensive too!
Maybe it's because you don't have to wear socks that they sell like hot cakes...[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I must confess, I do own "those boots".
> They are warm and cozy.
> However, they are for wear around the house and car pooling ONLY.
> They are just too unattractive to wear any place people will see you.







vink said:


> I don't own Ugg. It's too hot here, but I dream of owning one to wear just inside the house. It's so soft. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




In fact they are slippers?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

UGG does make a slipper. Very cute too. I avoid them since not a winter goes by that some family member does not commit at my feet. 
They were designed by surfers to keep their feet warm while on the beach. 
The sheepskin models just wipe right off (see above) whereas the suede do not. 
And don't get me started on the knockoffs.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> UGG does make a slipper. Very cute too. I avoid them since not a winter goes by that some family member does not commit at my feet.
> They were designed by surfers to keep their feet warm while on the beach.
> The sheepskin models just wipe right off (see above) whereas the suede do not.
> And don't get me started on the knockoffs.




D$&@ spell correct. 
Vomit at my feet


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> I will trade you any day. My dream is to retire somewhere I never have to wear sox, fleece or down.




Ha ha.  maybe we can do the house swap. I'm totally glad to do so. It's so hot here and I dream of snow.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Ha ha.  maybe we can do the house swap. I'm totally glad to do so. It's so hot here and I dream of snow.




Snow can be fun for a day or two, vink! 
But after a few days ( unless you go skiing) it can be very unpleasant.
Driving, wearing down jackets and moonboots is not my cup of tea at all...[emoji6]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Good points, ladies. Context  is everything. Uggs are perfectly suited for around the house snugly comfort. The same is true for pajamas. It's just when I see them being worn in public as a fashion statement that I feel my age.   :giggles:




I love auntie Acid! So funny! 
About the pajamas trend, I like the top and it looks comfortable, but not the whole ensemble and the real one. That's a bit too much for me.  




Mariapia said:


> I don't understand the trend either, Fim!
> I even read that you can't wear them in the rain or snow!
> They are awfully expensive too!
> Maybe it's because you don't have to wear socks that they sell like hot cakes...[emoji6]




I'm not sure about snow and rain. Maybe that's why all of them look so beat up in the snapshot photo.  I thought because the color is so light then. 

I'm not sure if I get it right, but some people told me the sheep wool inside keep you warm enough you don't need any socks and your feet still soft. 




Mariapia said:


> In fact they are slippers?[emoji15][emoji15]




They have slippers model which is so comfy. And very warm.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Snow can be fun for a day or two, vink!
> But after a few days ( unless you go skiing) it can be very unpleasant.
> Driving, wearing down jackets and moonboots is not my cup of tea at all...[emoji6]




I'm fine with driving, just not the shoveling.  I like wearing coats and layer. They hide my belly fat better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunny Sunday at the lake. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sunny Sunday at the lake. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140580




Lovely picture, Ludmilla, and I am glad your lovely bag had a sunny Sunday with you![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lovely picture, Ludmilla, and I am glad your lovely bag had a sunny Sunday with you![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you, Mariapia! We really had a wonderful day. Autumn at its best. [emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3140585
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140586




Absolutely beautiful landscapes and great photographer too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely beautiful landscapes and great photographer too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]




Thank you! I took the pictures with my phone. [emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Sunny Sunday at the lake. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140580





Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3140585
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140586



Ah... I envy you and the bag. Seems like a good day. Have fun!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3140585
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140586


Lovely sight!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I took the pictures with my phone. [emoji1][emoji8]




I take pictures with my phone or iPad too, Ludmilla!
A friend of minne bought herself a Nikon and she doesn't know how to make the most of it. It's very heavy too....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Ah... I envy you and the bag. Seems like a good day. Have fun!





msd_bags said:


> Lovely sight!!







Mariapia said:


> I take pictures with my phone or iPad too, Ludmilla!
> A friend of minne bought herself a Nikon and she doesn't know how to make the most of it. It's very heavy too....[emoji15][emoji15]



Yes, those cameras are very heavy. That's why I use my phone. It works ok as long as I don't try to zoom.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Sunny Sunday at the lake. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3140580



Lovely!
Definitely, you have an artist's eye for photography.
Glad you enjoyed lake visit.

(Sorting through my photos, now. No mountain goat attacks. But rogue chipmunk shot me the evil eye.  )


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Lovely!
> 
> Definitely, you have an artist's eye for photography.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed lake visit.
> 
> 
> 
> (Sorting through my photos, now. No mountain goat attacks. But rogue chipmunk shot me the evil eye.  )




Aw, thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;
I'm glad that all mountain goats have been nice. Hopefully there is a photo of the rogue chipmunk! [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;
> I'm glad that all mountain goats have been nice. Hopefully there is a photo of the rogue chipmunk! [emoji1]


Here's the chipmunk my inner child saw:
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSBkFn2F7vptvE-ChHfHFlznFRgXeyKSNoNh1SRfmzIh2ucGA_b

Goats might have been less ninja & scary.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Here's the chipmunk my inner child saw:
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSBkFn2F7vptvE-ChHfHFlznFRgXeyKSNoNh1SRfmzIh2ucGA_b
> 
> 
> 
> Goats might have been less ninja & scary.




[emoji23][emoji23] this is a scary little fellow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Today it's a day out of the office for me. [emoji4] Which is great. Thought about going to the big city to do some window shopping and to visit some nice bag stores. Decided against it. The sun is shining so lovely. So I took Postina for a quick errand to the post office [emoji6]. Later I will take the dog and have a nice walk through the autumn woods. Without any bag. [emoji1] I hope all my fellow islanders have a nice day, too. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today it's a day out of the office for me. [emoji4] Which is great. Thought about going to the big city to do some window shopping and to visit some nice bag stores. Decided against it. The sun is shining so lovely. So I took Postina for a quick errand to the post office [emoji6]. Later I will take the dog and have a nice walk through the autumn woods. Without any bag. [emoji1] I hope all my fellow islanders have a nice day, too. [emoji8]




No sun here, Ludmilla![emoji17]
At least it is shining in your area![emoji106][emoji106]
I am glad your Postina is out today![emoji7][emoji7]
I agree that doing some shopping when the weather is great is a shame.
It's much better to go for a nice walk in the woods with the dog.[emoji3]
Have a wonderful day off![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Today it's a day out of the office for me. [emoji4] Which is great. Thought about going to the big city to do some window shopping and to visit some nice bag stores. Decided against it. The sun is shining so lovely. So I took Postina for a quick errand to the post office [emoji6]. Later I will take the dog and have a nice walk through the autumn woods. Without any bag. [emoji1] I hope all my fellow islanders have a nice day, too. [emoji8]



Lovely! Glad you'll have a well earned day off, Ludmilla.  

Weather wise, we are not so fortunate where I live. Rain, rain, and more rain.:rain:

But it isn't all bad. Over the weekend I went on *a bag selling binge** and netted a nice profit. Sufficiently so that I just might go shopping after work today.  

(*** with my wonky shoulder feeling so much better I was able to sell several of my recently acquired preloved backpack bags. They'd done their job well (and admittedly got me through a rough patch this past summer) but it was time to part ways.)


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ...Thought about going to the big city to do some window shopping and to visit some nice bag stores. Decided against it...



noooooooooooooooooo 

Probably hike through woods is healthier. Enjoy, my friend.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Here's the chipmunk my inner child saw:
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSBkFn2F7vptvE-ChHfHFlznFRgXeyKSNoNh1SRfmzIh2ucGA_b
> 
> 
> 
> Goats might have been less ninja & scary.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Today it's a day out of the office for me. [emoji4] Which is great. Thought about going to the big city to do some window shopping and to visit some nice bag stores. Decided against it. The sun is shining so lovely. So I took Postina for a quick errand to the post office [emoji6]. Later I will take the dog and have a nice walk through the autumn woods. Without any bag. [emoji1] I hope all my fellow islanders have a nice day, too. [emoji8]




Have a nice day! It rain here, but at least the traffic isn't so bad.


----------



## LuxuryHilton

Oh MY GOSHHHHHHHH! Its beautiful!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Lovely! Glad you'll have a well earned day off, Ludmilla.
> 
> Weather wise, we are not so fortunate where I live. Rain, rain, and more rain.:rain:
> 
> But it isn't all bad. Over the weekend I went on *a bag selling binge** and netted a nice profit. Sufficiently so that I just might go shopping after work today.
> 
> (*** with my wonky shoulder feeling so much better I was able to sell several of my recently acquired preloved backpack bags. They'd done their job well (and admittedly got me through a rough patch this past summer) but it was time to part ways.)




Fim, you are a real business woman! Congrats on the nice profit![emoji8][emoji106]
I am glad that your shoulder is not hurting any more, thanks to your lovely backpacks.
I can't wait for your reveal after your shopping spree![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, you are a real business woman! Congrats on the nice profit![emoji8][emoji106]
> I am glad that your shoulder is not hurting any more, thanks to your lovely backpacks.
> I can't wait for your reveal after your shopping spree![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you for your (as always) kind words, Mariapia. 

I still have three backpack bags and have every intention of using them as the occasion warrants.  

But my return to bigger bags was inevitable. With two bigger bags on my radar, I knew it was time to sell my smaller backpack bags to finance one, if not both, of the bags I coveted. 

As of today, mission accomplished for one of those bags. 

It's a gray hobo bag, made by a local leather worker who sells his wares at his brother in law's nearby gun shop.  

I'll attempt to take a pic tomorrow in better light.


----------



## Murphy47

Beautiful!!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your (as always) kind words, Mariapia.
> 
> I still have three backpack bags and have every intention of using them as the occasion warrants.
> 
> But my return to bigger bags was inevitable. With two bigger bags on my radar, I knew it was time to sell my smaller backpack bags to finance one, if not both, of the bags I coveted.
> 
> As of today, mission accomplished for one of those bags.
> 
> It's a gray hobo bag, made by a local leather worker who sells his wares at his brother in law's nearby gun shop.
> 
> I'll attempt to take a pic tomorrow in better light.




Wow! It's beautiful! The leather look so soft.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your (as always) kind words, Mariapia.
> 
> I still have three backpack bags and have every intention of using them as the occasion warrants.
> 
> But my return to bigger bags was inevitable. With two bigger bags on my radar, I knew it was time to sell my smaller backpack bags to finance one, if not both, of the bags I coveted.
> 
> As of today, mission accomplished for one of those bags.
> 
> It's a gray hobo bag, made by a local leather worker who sells his wares at his brother in law's nearby gun shop.
> 
> I'll attempt to take a pic tomorrow in better light.




Great find, Fim! I love local leather workers. You can be sure their leathers are carefully chosen and their craftsmanship is perfect! 

On the other hand you don't have to pay for rents on big avenues or top models shootings at the end of the world or advertising campaigns in Vogue...as in high end ( and even some middle of the range... ) brands..[emoji82]

Your bag is perfect![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No sun here, Ludmilla![emoji17]
> At least it is shining in your area![emoji106][emoji106]
> I am glad your Postina is out today![emoji7][emoji7]
> I agree that doing some shopping when the weather is great is a shame.
> It's much better to go for a nice walk in the woods with the dog.[emoji3]
> Have a wonderful day off![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





Fimpagebag said:


> Lovely! Glad you'll have a well earned day off, Ludmilla.
> 
> Weather wise, we are not so fortunate where I live. Rain, rain, and more rain.
> 
> But it isn't all bad. Over the weekend I went on *a bag selling binge** and netted a nice profit. Sufficiently so that I just might go shopping after work today.
> 
> (*** with my wonky shoulder feeling so much better I was able to sell several of my recently acquired preloved backpack bags. They'd done their job well (and admittedly got me through a rough patch this past summer) but it was time to part ways.)





remainsilly said:


> noooooooooooooooooo
> 
> Probably hike through woods is healthier. Enjoy, my friend.





vink said:


> Have a nice day! It rain here, but at least the traffic isn't so bad.



Hopefully I can get another day off on Friday.



Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your (as always) kind words, Mariapia.
> 
> I still have three backpack bags and have every intention of using them as the occasion warrants.
> 
> But my return to bigger bags was inevitable. With two bigger bags on my radar, I knew it was time to sell my smaller backpack bags to finance one, if not both, of the bags I coveted.
> 
> As of today, mission accomplished for one of those bags.
> 
> It's a gray hobo bag, made by a local leather worker who sells his wares at his brother in law's nearby gun shop.
> 
> I'll attempt to take a pic tomorrow in better light.



Oh, Fim. This bag is very nice! I agree with everything Mariapia said about local leather workers. Great bags at great prices made under fair circumstances. Enjoy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful!!





vink said:


> Wow! It's beautiful! The leather look so soft.



Thank you, ladies. I love supporting local craftsmanship whenever I can.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great find, Fim! I love local leather workers. You can be sure their leathers are carefully chosen and their craftsmanship is perfect!
> 
> On the other hand you don't have to pay for rents on big avenues or top models shootings at the end of the world or advertising campaigns in Vogue...as in high end ( and even some middle of the range... ) brands..[emoji82]
> 
> Your bag is perfect![emoji7][emoji7]



Thank you, Mariapia. I agree with everything you said. I'm just so thrilled that I had the opportunity to support a local craftsman.   



Ludmilla said:


> .....Oh, Fim. This bag is very nice! I agree with everything Mariapia said about local leather workers.* Great bags at great prices made under fair circumstances.* Enjoy!



^^


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
As I haven't sold anything yet....I still haven't bought anything....[emoji15]
I would like to follow Fim's example but I am just stuck...[emoji17][emoji17]
So I continue rotating.
Today I am carrying my Le Pliage....[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> As I haven't sold anything yet....I still haven't bought anything....[emoji15]
> I would like to follow Fim's example but I am just stuck...[emoji17][emoji17]
> So I continue rotating.
> Today I am carrying my Le Pliage....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3144594




Rotating is totally ok, Mariapia. You have so many beautiful bags. All of them deserve as much daylight as possible. [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> As I haven't sold anything yet....I still haven't bought anything....[emoji15]
> I would like to follow Fim's example but I am just stuck...[emoji17][emoji17]
> So I continue rotating.
> Today I am carrying my Le Pliage....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3144594




Doll, what bag charms are those?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> As I haven't sold anything yet....I still haven't bought anything....[emoji15]
> I would like to follow Fim's example but I am just stuck...[emoji17][emoji17]
> So I continue rotating.
> Today I am carrying my Le Pliage....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3144594



Don't be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. It isn't the number of bags you own, it's how many you're comfortable owning. 

And that number is different for everyone. Too many for some is not enough for others. But one thing is certain. We all only wear one at a time!  :giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> As I haven't sold anything yet....I still haven't bought anything....[emoji15]
> I would like to follow Fim's example but I am just stuck...[emoji17][emoji17]
> So I continue rotating.
> Today I am carrying my Le Pliage....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3144594




Rotating is the best way to go!!
Just because it's change of season doesn't mean we NEED to buy a bag (or shoes, or pants or in my case, a car).
If nothing strikes your fancy, keep that money. Because you know sooner or later one will come along that just addled your brain with its siren call.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. It isn't the number of bags you own, it's how many you're comfortable owning.
> 
> 
> 
> And that number is different for everyone. Too many for some is not enough for others. But one thing is certain. We all only wear one at a time!  :giggles:




A very good and very true post, Fim. [emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. It isn't the number of bags you own, it's how many you're comfortable owning.
> 
> 
> 
> And that number is different for everyone. Too many for some is not enough for others. But one thing is certain. We all only wear one at a time!  :giggles:




Lots of ladies in my country wear two bags at a time, Fim!
One is a "professional " bag, it can be a briefcase or a tote , in which they put their files and everything they need at the office, and the second one is a shoulder bag 99% of the time![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lots of ladies in my country wear two bags at a time, Fim!
> One is a "professional " bag, it can be a briefcase or a tote , in which they put their files and everything they need at the office, and the second one is a shoulder bag 99% of the time![emoji3][emoji3]



Excellent point, Mariapia. Today one is enough for me...

My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote accompanying my Autumn ensemble.

:giggles:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent point, Mariapia. Today one is enough for me...
> 
> 
> 
> My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote accompanying my Autumn ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




Great bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
I also like its name![emoji173]&#65039;
And it's perfect with your Autumn ensemble ![emoji106][emoji3]
I can't believe summer is over....[emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
> I also like its name![emoji173]&#65039;
> And it's perfect with your Autumn ensemble ![emoji106][emoji3]
> *I can't believe summer is over..*.[emoji17]



It's amazing, isn't it? Summer simply flew by. But I must admit that Autumn is my favorite season. I love the colors and flavors of Fall.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello Ladies!
I spent another day far away from the office and visited the lake again. Within a week a lot of trees have turned into yellow and red. It was amazing! This time - as I ventured on my own - I had to carry all the lunch. So I took a very lightweight bag. My vaude: it's a German brand for outdoor clothing and bags. This one is made from old plastic bottles. I like this recycling aspect. Also, it is great that this bag can be worn as a belt bag. My shoulders are very happy about this fact.






Sorry for bombing this thread with lake pictures again. [emoji2]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent point, Mariapia. Today one is enough for me...
> 
> 
> 
> My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote accompanying my Autumn ensemble.
> 
> 
> 
> :giggles:




This bag is so nice, Fim. Yes, very autumn like. You look great. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> Great bag, Fim![emoji7][emoji7]
> I also like its name![emoji173]&#65039;
> And it's perfect with your Autumn ensemble ![emoji106][emoji3]
> I can't believe summer is over....[emoji17]




Can't believe this, either. However, this summer was very (too) hot and too dry around here... Very exhausting. [emoji15]



Fimpagebag said:


> It's amazing, isn't it? Summer simply flew by. But I must admit that Autumn is my favorite season. I love the colors and flavors of Fall.




I like especially the light of the sun that gives everything a golden cover. Also the many different colours of the leaves. Just spectacular. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I spent another day far away from the office and visited the lake again. Within a week a lot of trees have turned into yellow and red. It was amazing! This time - as I ventured on my own - I had to carry all the lunch. So I took a very lightweight bag. My vaude: it's a German brand for outdoor clothing and bags. This one is made from old plastic bottles. I like this recycling aspect. Also, it is great that this bag can be worn as a belt bag. My shoulders are very happy about this fact.
> 
> View attachment 3145646
> View attachment 3145647
> View attachment 3145652
> 
> 
> Sorry for bombing this thread with lake pictures again. [emoji2]



No apologies necessary, Ludmilla! Love all your lake pics! And kudos to your environmentally friendly bag!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I spent another day far away from the office and visited the lake again. Within a week a lot of trees have turned into yellow and red. It was amazing! This time - as I ventured on my own - I had to carry all the lunch. So I took a very lightweight bag. My vaude: it's a German brand for outdoor clothing and bags. This one is made from old plastic bottles. I like this recycling aspect. Also, it is great that this bag can be worn as a belt bag. My shoulders are very happy about this fact.
> 
> View attachment 3145646
> View attachment 3145647
> View attachment 3145652
> 
> 
> Sorry for bombing this thread with lake pictures again. [emoji2]




Great pictures! I love autumn.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Ladies!
> I spent another day far away from the office and visited the lake again. Within a week a lot of trees have turned into yellow and red. It was amazing! This time - as I ventured on my own - I had to carry all the lunch. So I took a very lightweight bag. My vaude: it's a German brand for outdoor clothing and bags. This one is made from old plastic bottles. I like this recycling aspect. Also, it is great that this bag can be worn as a belt bag. My shoulders are very happy about this fact.
> 
> View attachment 3145646
> View attachment 3145647
> View attachment 3145652
> 
> 
> Sorry for bombing this thread with lake pictures again. [emoji2]




You are a professional photographer, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
I love your pictures. [emoji7][emoji7]
And I like your bag too! 
I wanted to buy a bag made of recycled tires ( a shop has just opened in my city) but it was very heavy.
Yours looks very light weght![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Katiesmama

I love the lake pictures, Ludmilla!    Fall is my favorite season


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> No apologies necessary, Ludmilla! Love all your lake pics! And kudos to your environmentally friendly bag!







misskris03 said:


> Great pictures! I love autumn.







Mariapia said:


> You are a professional photographer, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> I love your pictures. [emoji7][emoji7]
> And I like your bag too!
> I wanted to buy a bag made of recycled tires ( a shop has just opened in my city) but it was very heavy.
> Yours looks very light weght![emoji106][emoji106]







Katiesmama said:


> I love the lake pictures, Ludmilla!    Fall is my favorite season




Thank you so much ladies. You are all too kind! [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Vague Musings"  Monday* on Pinch Purse Island....

Though I'm quite content with the bags I have, I do enjoy "window shopping" to see what bags are out there. But lately I'm entirely underwhelmed by the bags I've seen. 

Another thing, as a frequent fascinated lurker on various *Authenticate This* threads, I'm in awe of the courtesy and expertise offered to the ever growing numberof prospective buyers.  

Happy musings, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Vague Musings"  Monday* on Pinch Purse Island....
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm quite content with the bags I have, I do enjoy "window shopping" to see what bags are out there. But lately I'm entirely underwhelmed by the bags I've seen.
> 
> 
> Happy musings, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!




I know what you mean, Fim. The quality of bags (in general) seems to be going down. Even in the mid price range. This is very sad and bag window shopping isn't so funny anymore. On a lighter note - my bank account is very happy. [emoji4]

The second hand market seems to be going strong. Maybe because for quality reasons but maybe also because of the outrageouse prices...
Our authenticators are doing a great job! [emoji106]


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Vague Musings"  Monday* on Pinch Purse Island....
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm quite content with the bags I have, I do enjoy "window shopping" to see what bags are out there. But lately I'm entirely underwhelmed by the bags I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, as a frequent fascinated lurker on various *Authenticate This* threads, I'm in awe of the courtesy and expertise offered to the ever growing numberof prospective buyers.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy musings, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!




The authenticators are awesome! So knowledgable. 

Spot on about the blah bags out there. I went to a going out of business  sale at a high end local store this weekend. I couldn't believe the mediocre quality of the some of the high end bags. I honestly couldn't see any difference between these bags and, say, a kate spade bag except the price tag. And the Stella McCartney Falabella had nice hardware but even at 40% off, it was awfully expensive for a fake leather bag. 

But this good because I have more home repairs coming up in the spring, so it will be easier for me to save for them


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Vague Musings"  Monday* on Pinch Purse Island....
> 
> 
> 
> Though I'm quite content with the bags I have, I do enjoy "window shopping" to see what bags are out there. But lately I'm entirely underwhelmed by the bags I've seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Another thing, as a frequent fascinated lurker on various *Authenticate This* threads, I'm in awe of the courtesy and expertise offered to the ever growing numberof prospective buyers.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy musings, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders!




I totally agree, Fim!
I am in Dubai at the moment and I can see lots of bags everywhere.
As I told you in April, I don't intend on buying  anything . The euro is still very low and the prices are huge anyway.
But....I do lots of window shopping and nothing is tempting me.
Except for a Maison Moreau tote which is absolutely stunning. 
Even highly discounted, it's still expensive.
Here, well off ladies want to buy a name, Maison Moreau is not a famous one, that' s the reason why Bloomingdales didn't sell it and sent it to an outlet...[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim!
> I am in Dubai at the moment and I can see lots of bags everywhere.
> As I told you in April, I don't intend on buying  anything . The euro is still very low and the prices are huge anyway.
> But....I do lots of window shopping and nothing is tempting me.
> Except for a Maison Moreau tote which is absolutely stunning.
> Even highly discounted, it's still expensive.
> Here, well off ladies want to buy a name, Maison Moreau is not a famous one, that' s the reason why Bloomingdales didn't sell it and sent it to an outlet...[emoji17][emoji17]




I hope you're having a marvelous time in Dubai with your lovely friends, Mariapia. It's oddly comforting to know that the "bag blahs" are throughout the world and not merely my admittedly jaundiced view.  

Enjoy your visit and have as wonderful a time as you most certainly deserve!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim!
> I am in Dubai at the moment and I can see lots of bags everywhere.
> As I told you in April, I don't intend on buying  anything . The euro is still very low and the prices are huge anyway.
> But....I do lots of window shopping and nothing is tempting me.
> Except for a Maison Moreau tote which is absolutely stunning.
> Even highly discounted, it's still expensive.
> Here, well off ladies want to buy a name, Maison Moreau is not a famous one, that' s the reason why Bloomingdales didn't sell it and sent it to an outlet...[emoji17][emoji17]




Have a good time, Mariapia! I'm glad that you are able to escape the terrible weather in France. [emoji4]
Don't feel sad about the bag. If it is meant to be you will get it one day at a great price. I'll keep m fingers crossed for you. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I hope you're having a marvelous time in Dubai with your lovely friends, Mariapia. It's oddly comforting to know that the "bag blahs" are throughout the world and not merely my admittedly jaundiced view.
> 
> Enjoy your visit and have as wonderful a time as you most certainly deserve!




Yes, seems to be a worldwide problem. But with Chanel stopping to repair/refurbish bags that are older than five years the whole handbag world seems to be going down. [emoji19]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I hope you're having a marvelous time in Dubai with your lovely friends, Mariapia. It's oddly comforting to know that the "bag blahs" are throughout the world and not merely my admittedly jaundiced view.
> 
> Enjoy your visit and have as wonderful a time as you most certainly deserve!







Ludmilla said:


> Have a good time, Mariapia! I'm glad that you are able to escape the terrible weather in France. [emoji4]
> Don't feel sad about the bag. If it is meant to be you will get it one day at a great price. I'll keep m fingers crossed for you. [emoji1]




Thank you for your kind words, ladies!
In my home town and nearby cities there has been a real disaster, as you might have seen on television.
Fortunately all my family is safe but everyone is traumatized.
It's the first time such a horrible storm has happened.
Let's hope it won' t happen again!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, seems to be a worldwide problem. But with Chanel stopping to repair/refurbish bags that are older than five years the whole handbag world seems to be going down. [emoji19]




Yes it's a worldwide problem, Ludmilla.
Now it's up to us to decide whether we still want to give our hard earned money to brands who are being cynical and interested in profits only...[emoji107][emoji107]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your kind words, ladies!
> In my home town and nearby cities there has been a real disaster, as you might have seen on television.
> Fortunately all my family is safe but everyone is traumatized.
> It's the first time such a horrible storm has happened.
> Let's hope it won' t happen again!




I have thought a lot about you and was really worried because of the news. I'm glad that everyone you know is safe! It must have been a terrible experience! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have thought a lot about you and was really worried because of the news. I'm glad that everyone you know is safe! It must have been a terrible experience! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




It has been a terrible experience, Ludmilla. Some people cannot go back to their houses and have lost everything in the water and the mud.
About 20 people drowned in underground car parks, tunnels, camping sites and retirement house.
There was an orange alert from the weather forecast, when they realized it should have been a red alert ( asking people to remain indoors), it was too late.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It has been a terrible experience, Ludmilla. Some people cannot go back to their houses and have lost everything in the water and the mud.
> About 20 people drowned in underground car parks, tunnels, camping sites and retirement house.
> There was an orange alert from the weather forecast, when they realized it should have been a red alert ( asking people to remain indoors), it was too late.




A sister of a friend lives in this area. I hope she and her family is well. [emoji17]
Weather is turning crazy. Hopefully there won't be such strong stormes in the near future. Water can be so cruel. [emoji17]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your kind words, ladies!
> In my home town and nearby cities there has been a real disaster, as you might have seen on television.
> Fortunately all my family is safe but everyone is traumatized.
> It's the first time such a horrible storm has happened.
> Let's hope it won' t happen again!



I am so relieved that your family in France is safe, Mariapia. In the face of Nature in full fury we realize how little power we have over elemental forces. Fondest thoughts and best wishes for all your nearest and dearest.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> A sister of a friend lives in this area. I hope she and her family is well. [emoji17]
> Weather is turning crazy. Hopefully there won't be such strong stormes in the near future. Water can be so cruel. [emoji17]



My thoughts and hopeful regard for your sister's friend and her family, Ludmilla. And you are quite correct. Water can be so cruel. I have seen it myself many times as I live in close proximity to Lake Ontario. As with all the Great Lakes, many lives (and ships) have been lost throughout history. 

The only reason fewer have been lost on Lake Ontario is (according to historians) "the hag ridden populace along its shores. These Lakers' belief in a supernatural fanged flying creature has them refusing to venture out onto the Lake under sulpherous skies."

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> My thoughts and hopeful regard for your sister's friend and her family, Ludmilla. And you are quite correct. Water can be so cruel. I have seen it myself many times as I live in close proximity to Lake Ontario. As with all the Great Lakes, many lives (and ships) have been lost throughout history.
> 
> The only reason fewer have been lost on Lake Ontario is (according to historians) "*the hag ridden populace along its shores. These Lakers' belief in a supernatural fanged flying creature has them refusing to venture out onto the Lake under sulpherous skies.*"
> 
> Makes sense to me!



Those Lakers seem to be pretty sensible. 
Thanks for your thoughts for my friend's sister. I hope everything is well. I guess dramatic weather is found "more regularly" in the US. We do have huge storms and floods in Europe, too, but not so often or with so much damage/casualties. Probably we have to get accustomed that the weather isn't as predictable and calm like before. :storm::rain:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Those Lakers seem to be pretty sensible.
> Thanks for your thoughts for my friend's sister. I hope everything is well. I guess dramatic weather is found "more regularly" in the US. We do have huge storms and floods in Europe, too, but not so often or with so much damage/casualties. Probably we have to get accustomed that the weather isn't as predictable and calm like before. :storm::rain:




Fortunately, no flood here.. The city is built in the desert.[emoji52]
There can be sand storms and sometimes a little rain....
As for snow, they have a skiing station in a big shopping mall![emoji3]

Talking about shopping malls, I went to Bloomingdales this afternoon and looked at all the high end bags.. 
Nothing I would have liked to buy.. 

One SA told me that one of their best selling bags is Stella Mc Cartney's Falabella. 
It costs 1000 here![emoji15][emoji15]

Among other brands, Tory Burch is also very popular, she said.

In the mall, I saw very elegant ladies carrying Hermès and Chanel bags but also  young ladies wearing fake LVs and Guccis.
And I was carrying my Le Pliage.. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately, no flood here.. The city is built in the desert.[emoji52]
> There can be sand storms and sometimes a little rain....
> As for snow, they have a skiing station in a big shopping mall![emoji3]
> 
> Talking about shopping malls, I went to Bloomingdales this afternoon and looked at all the high end bags..
> Nothing I would have liked to buy..
> 
> One SA told me that one of their best selling bags is Stella Mc Cartney's Falabella.
> It costs 1000 here![emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> Among other brands, Tory Burch is also very popular, she said.
> 
> In the mall, I saw very elegant ladies carrying Hermès and Chanel bags but also  young ladies wearing fake LVs and Guccis.
> *And I was carrying my Le Pliage* [emoji8]



Excellent choice as always, Mariapia!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your kind words, ladies!
> In my home town and nearby cities there has been a real disaster, as you might have seen on television.
> Fortunately all my family is safe but everyone is traumatized.
> It's the first time such a horrible storm has happened.
> Let's hope it won' t happen again!




I'm glad your family is okay. A dear friend's mother is stuck in Columbia, South Carolina which was also hit by terrible storms. At least her home is above water. So frightening.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice as always, Mariapia!




I don't really have choice, Fim...[emoji6]
I cannot see myself carrying big leather bags while walking all day around the city.....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I'm glad your family is okay. A dear friend's mother is stuck in Columbia, South Carolina which was also hit by terrible storms. At least her home is above water. So frightening.




I saw it on TV, misskris , South Carolina and South of France went through the same kind of storm. I am glad your friend's mother is safe too.[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I'm glad your family is okay. A dear friend's mother is stuck in Columbia, South Carolina which was also hit by terrible storms. At least her home is above water. So frightening.



This has been on our news, too. I'm glad your friend's mother is well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't really have choice, Fim...[emoji6]
> I cannot see myself carrying big leather bags while walking all day around the city.....[emoji15][emoji15]



Nothing wrong with LC bags, Mariapia. I'm thinking about getting a Neo one day for throwing around and for traveling.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nothing wrong with LC bags, Mariapia. I'm thinking about getting a Neo one day for throwing around and for traveling.




You're right, Ludmilla! LC bags are great! Neos are wonderful! I have two and I love the silky aspect...
I strongly recommend them![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Ludmilla! LC bags are great! Neos are wonderful! I have two and I love the silky aspect...
> I strongly recommend them![emoji3]



Still unsure if Neo or Le Pliage Cuir... Hehehe. Maybe there will be something nice under the Christmas Tree. :xtree::snowballs:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Still unsure if Neo or Le Pliage Cuir... Hehehe. Maybe there will be something nice under the Christmas Tree. :xtree::snowballs:




I hope Father Christmas will bring you a lovely bag, Ludmilla.[emoji8]
If he has other ideas, don't forget there will be sales in January...[emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Extra Ordinary Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. While I can appreciate luxury items, I am well aware that my ceiling is undoubtedly many other tpfers' floor. 

Big whoop. WhileI am more than comfortable with being judged for my character (and its numerous flaws) I reject utterly any estimation of worth based upon mere possessions.

Which is the rock upon which Pinch Purse Island was founded. As we approach our one year anniversary, I invite anyone new to our Island to marvel at the consistent kindness, courtesy, fellow feeling, and quality of Pinch Purse Islanders. 

In recognition of many of our most valued members, kudos to Mariapia, Ludmilla, remainsilly, Murphy, and Misskris for their many contributions and unfailing good humor.


----------



## Ludmilla

Pinch Purse Island wouldn't be the same without you Fim.  You found those friendly shores and built the Happy Mackerel for us. Can't believe that it is almost a year that we spent together on the island. And like you I want to thank all the fellow islanders that make this little space such a kind and nice and non judging home. It's always a pleasure to meet you, ladies. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Cheers ladies [emoji482]


----------



## Katiesmama

This is a lovely island, and I look forward to dropping in throughout the second year!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Extra Ordinary Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. While I can appreciate luxury items, I am well aware that my ceiling is undoubtedly many other tpfers' floor.
> 
> Big whoop. WhileI am more than comfortable with being judged for my character (and its numerous flaws) I reject utterly any estimation of worth based upon mere possessions.
> 
> Which is the rock upon which Pinch Purse Island was founded. As we approach our one year anniversary, I invite anyone new to our Island to marvel at the consistent kindness, courtesy, fellow feeling, and quality of Pinch Purse Islanders.
> 
> In recognition of many of our most valued members, kudos to Mariapia, Ludmilla, remainsilly, Murphy, and Misskris for their many contributions and unfailing good humor.



Ah, 1 year.
And I still wear ugg boots with chanel.
But had just that tiny frightening incident with welding torch.
Thank God no one's judging. Would be exhausting for him/her. 

Thanks for great support & humor, fellow islanders.
A classy bunch. A fun place to visit. 

Thanks for kudos, Fim.
And for beginning this.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies! Happy anniversary to all my friends here![emoji7][emoji7]

Though I am far from home, I decided to remain connected to Vente Privée and celebrate my first year on Pinch Purse Island by buying a Longchamp bag from their website.[emoji3][emoji8]

The sale started at 9 am French time  ( 11 am Dubai Time) and of course... at 9 am sharp....I was on my IPad![emoji3]

Can you believe it? Everything sold in 1 minute! [emoji15][emoji15]
And there were plenty of bags... 
I didn't even have time to make a decision.....[emoji17][emoji17]

No deals and steals for me today![emoji26][emoji26]

So unfair![emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## msd_bags

Happy anniversary to you ladies! I take a peek at your island activities once in a while. I hope you all well! [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies! Happy anniversary to all my friends here![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> Though I am far from home, I decided to remain connected to Vente Privée and celebrate my first year on Pinch Purse Island by buying a Longchamp bag from their website.[emoji3][emoji8]
> 
> The sale started at 9 am French time  ( 11 am Dubai Time) and of course... at 9 am sharp....I was on my IPad![emoji3]
> 
> Can you believe it? Everything sold in 1 minute! [emoji15][emoji15]
> And there were plenty of bags...
> I didn't even have time to make a decision.....[emoji17][emoji17]
> 
> No deals and steals for me today![emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> So unfair![emoji17][emoji17]




Don't be sad, Mariapia! Next time you will be lucky and get a nice bag for you, I'm sure. [emoji4] What bag did you had in mind? Perhaps you can get it at home in your local Boutique? I will keep fingers (and toes) crossed for you. [emoji4][emoji8]
(Btw. saw a dark blue small Quadri on Thursday and a caramel Le Pliage Cuir. I remembered why I haven't bought one, yet: non adjustable shoulder strap. Grr. Silly design, imo. [emoji80])


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Don't be sad, Mariapia! Next time you will be lucky and get a nice bag for you, I'm sure. [emoji4] What bag did you had in mind? Perhaps you can get it at home in your local Boutique? I will keep fingers (and toes) crossed for you. [emoji4][emoji8]
> (Btw. saw a dark blue small Quadri on Thursday and a caramel Le Pliage Cuir. I remembered why I haven't bought one, yet: non adjustable shoulder strap. Grr. Silly design, imo. [emoji80])




I have just checked the website, Ludmilla, some bags are back....
I suppose that when the sale started at 9, hundreds of people added bags to their cart... and then started thinking about the one(s) they would really buy...
Strategy!
I also know that lots of them buy from Vente Privée and then sell on eBay with a good profit...
I wanted a Longchamp Cuir in red but it sold out. It was the large model.  189![emoji17]

There is no small Quadri or caramel LP Cuir on VP today. [emoji26]
I didn't know the strap is non adjustable! I will check my own Quadri when I am back home![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have just checked the website, Ludmilla, some bags are back....
> I suppose that when the sale started at 9, hundreds of people added bags to their cart... and then started thinking about the one(s) they would really buy...
> Strategy!
> I also know that lots of them buy from Vente Privée and then sell on eBay with a good profit...
> I wanted a Longchamp Cuir in red but it sold out. It was the large model.  189![emoji17]
> 
> There is no small Quadri or caramel LP Cuir on VP today. [emoji26]
> I didn't know the strap is non adjustable! I will check my own Quadri when I am back home![emoji8]




I would check the website now and then. Maybe the red Cuir returns. [emoji4] This is a very nice bag. I hope you can snatch it up somewhere. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Katiesmama said:


> This is a lovely island, and I look forward to dropping in throughout the second year!




You are very welcome to do so. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Happy anniversary Pinch Purse Islanders!!!! This is a very nice and funny place. I'm very happy I get to find this corner of the forum ocean.  May you all live prosper for years to come.  Cheers!


----------



## misskris03

Happy Anniversary! 

Fim, thank you so much for founding and nurturing this delightful little outpost on TPF.  I so appreciate the humor, insight, and good cheer of the island's inhabitants and visitors.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I have just checked the website, Ludmilla, some bags are back....
> I suppose that when the sale started at 9, hundreds of people added bags to their cart... and then started thinking about the one(s) they would really buy...
> Strategy!
> I also know that lots of them buy from Vente Privée and then sell on eBay with a good profit...
> I wanted a Longchamp Cuir in red but it sold out. It was the large model.  189![emoji17]
> 
> There is no small Quadri or caramel LP Cuir on VP today. [emoji26]
> I didn't know the strap is non adjustable! I will check my own Quadri when I am back home![emoji8]




Good luck, Mariapia! Hopefully it will reappear on the site soon. I believe it's officially  national handbag day here, so I am sending you good handbag vibes. 

I have been looking forward to national handbag day for some time--because I desperately wanted an excuse to buy a new bag (on sale of course, because that's how I justify all of my purchases). 

I ordered a bucket bag from zatchels when they had a sale in late august in anticipation of handbag day but it hasn't arrived yet. I guess that,s the risk you run when you buy products that are allegedly made to order and are manufactured in the UK rather than countries with no labor laws to protect workers, so it's hard to get too peeved about it. 

And it's not as if i need a holiday to celebrate bags


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> ...I have been looking forward to national handbag day for some time...I ordered a bucket bag from zatchels when they had a sale in late august in anticipation of handbag day but it hasn't arrived yet.



The b@$tards.
Do they not understand 10 October is important date?

Carry that vintage burgundy coach bag you scored. She's a beauty. &#9825;


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> The b@$tards.
> 
> Do they not understand 10 October is important date?
> 
> 
> 
> Carry that vintage burgundy coach bag you scored. She's a beauty. &#9825;




I know! How dare they put their workers' right to a 40 hour week ahead of my need to have a new handbag on this date?

Excellent idea to use my burgundy vintage coach instead. It's the perfect bag for a gorgeous fall day! ThAnks! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I know! How dare they put their workers' right to a 40 hour week ahead of my need to have a new handbag on this date?
> 
> Excellent idea to use my burgundy vintage coach instead. It's the perfect bag for a gorgeous fall day! ThAnks! [emoji173]&#65039;




I hope you get your new bag soon! Boo on worker's rights. [emoji1][emoji1]
Please show a picture of it when it arrives. I'm very curious about it. Must be a very special bag if it takes so long to arrive.
Have fun with your Coach bag today. This is also very beautiful! [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.   

In honor of the day I....

1. Did laundry      
2. Mowed the lawn.   
3. Took the dogs for a long walk.  
4. And remained true to my resolve and am sticking to my 16 bag limit.  

We'll see how long that lasts now that I have some time to put my feet up and look online!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the day I....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Did laundry
> 
> 2. Mowed the lawn.
> 
> 3. Took the dogs for a long walk.
> 
> 4. And remained true to my resolve and am sticking to my 16 bag limit.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how long that lasts now that I have some time to put my feet up and look online!




Hehehe. To honour that special day I gave all of my bags a day off and used not a single one of them. Like you I

1) did the laundry
2) cleaned the house
3) took the dog for a walk
4) knitted and read a bit. [emoji4]

Happy Handbag Day! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Pinch Purse Islanders.
> 
> 
> 
> In honor of the day I....
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Did laundry
> 
> 2. Mowed the lawn.
> 
> 3. Took the dogs for a long walk.
> 
> 4. And remained true to my resolve and am sticking to my 16 bag limit.
> 
> 
> 
> We'll see how long that lasts now that I have some time to put my feet up and look online!







Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. To honour that special day I gave all of my bags a day off and used not a single one of them. Like you I
> 
> 1) did the laundry
> 2) cleaned the house
> 3) took the dog for a walk
> 4) knitted and read a bit. [emoji4]
> 
> Happy Handbag Day! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ludmilla and Fim, I love your good sense of humour, as usual![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;
I didn't know about that National Handbag Day....[emoji15]
Had I known, it wouldn't have changed anything.[emoji17]
My bilberry LP is the only bag I have taken here.

Since I arrived I have visited a lot of boutiques.  All the SAs have been very friendly to me.
I told them that I live in a city where there are very few trendy brands and that I wanted to see what some bags look like IRL.
I was very impressed by the Fendi Peekaboo, Prada Inside bag, Dolce e Gabbana Miss Sicily, LV Retiro.....[emoji6]
I also saw one Carolina Herrera bag which was a lot cheaper and very well made. 

I also went to some beauty corners in department stores.
I got samples from Mac and La Mer ( which is a very expensive brand!)
And Hermes samples of Hermessence eau de toilette.

That was Mariapia, live from Disneyland! [emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla and Fim, I love your good sense of humour, as usual![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;
> I didn't know about that National Handbag Day....[emoji15]
> Had I known, it wouldn't have changed anything.[emoji17]
> My bilberry LP is the only bag I have taken here.
> 
> Since I arrived I have visited a lot of boutiques.  All the SAs have been very friendly to me.
> I told them that I live in a city where there are very few trendy brands and that I wanted to see what some bags look like IRL.
> I was very impressed by the Fendi Peekaboo, Prada Inside bag, Dolce e Gabbana Miss Sicily, LV Retiro.....[emoji6]
> I also saw one Carolina Herrera bag which was a lot cheaper and very well made.
> 
> I also went to some beauty corners in department stores.
> I got samples from Mac and La Mer ( which is a very expensive brand!)
> And Hermes samples of Hermessence eau de toilette.
> 
> That was Mariapia, live from Disneyland! [emoji6][emoji6]




That sounds like a great way to spend handbag day. Thanks for the tip on the Carolina Herrera. I didn't even know she had a bag line


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That sounds like a great way to spend handbag day. Thanks for the tip on the Carolina Herrera. I didn't even know she had a bag line




The bag I saw is a kind of a cabas, leather made, scratch proof, made in Spain, both classic and trendy, all CH bags are beautiful and perfectly made![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla and Fim, I love your good sense of humour, as usual![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;
> I didn't know about that National Handbag Day....[emoji15]
> Had I known, it wouldn't have changed anything.[emoji17]
> My bilberry LP is the only bag I have taken here.
> 
> Since I arrived I have visited a lot of boutiques.  All the SAs have been very friendly to me.
> I told them that I live in a city where there are very few trendy brands and that I wanted to see what some bags look like IRL.
> I was very impressed by the Fendi Peekaboo, Prada Inside bag, Dolce e Gabbana Miss Sicily, LV Retiro.....[emoji6]
> I also saw one Carolina Herrera bag which was a lot cheaper and very well made.
> 
> I also went to some beauty corners in department stores.
> I got samples from Mac and La Mer ( which is a very expensive brand!)
> And Hermes samples of Hermessence eau de toilette.
> 
> That was Mariapia, live from Disneyland! [emoji6][emoji6]



Sounds like you had a great day, Mariapia!
Your Bilberry LP is definitely a great bag to celebrate Handbag Day! :kiss:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you had a great day, Mariapia!
> Your Bilberry LP is definitely a great bag to celebrate Handbag Day! :kiss:




And you know what, Ludmilla, I still haven't bought myself anything, except for Revlon lipsticks which are discontinued in my home town and Prestige eye pencils which I cannot find anywhere.. 
See how reasonable I can be sometimes ....[emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> And you know what, Ludmilla, I still haven't bought myself anything, except for Revlon lipsticks which are discontinued in my home town and Prestige eye pencils which I cannot find anywhere..
> See how reasonable I can be sometimes ....[emoji8]



Reason rules on Pinch Purse Island! 

National Handbag Day, while a charming contrivance, is nothing more than a ploy to entice buyers into purchasing a bag that they might not have otherwise. 

Happily, Pinch Purse Islanders are far too savy to fall prey to such machinations.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Reason rules on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> 
> 
> National Handbag Day, while a charming contrivance, is nothing more than a ploy to entice buyers into purchasing a bag that they might not have otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, Pinch Purse Islanders are far too savy to fall prey to such machinations.




Of course, Fim! But here on Pinch Purse Island we didn't fall into that trap![emoji106][emoji6].


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *Truthfully Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. While many of my colleagues chose typical Autumnal screensavers this time of year, I simply couldn't resist choosing this screensaver for my workplace computer...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Truthfully Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. While many of my colleagues chose typical Autumnal screensavers this time of year, I simply couldn't resist choosing this screensaver for my workplace computer...




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That's great. I must confess my screensaver at work shows (whole year round) pretty foxes and cats. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *Truthfully Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. While many of my colleagues chose typical Autumnal screensavers this time of year, I simply couldn't resist choosing this screensaver for my workplace computer...







Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] That's great. I must confess my screensaver at work shows (whole year round) pretty foxes and cats. [emoji6]




Ladies, I have just watched the Dancing Fountains at the Dubai Mall and heard Enrique Iglesias sing Hero![emoji7][emoji7]
I think I am going to find a picture of that gorgeous guy [emoji8][emoji8]and use it as my screen saver!
Wow![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have just watched the Dancing Fountains at the Dubai Mall and heard Enrique Iglesias sing Hero![emoji7][emoji7]
> I think I am going to find a picture of that gorgeous guy [emoji8][emoji8]and use it as my screen saver!
> Wow![emoji3][emoji3]



Excellent choice, Mariapia.


----------



## Mariapia

Julio was handsome but his son is .... Sorry, I have no words.....[emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Julio was handsome *but his son is .... Sorry, I have no words*[/B].....[emoji6]



I know what you mean, Mariapia.     


*  "él es tan caliente"*.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Julio was handsome but his son is .... Sorry, I have no words.....[emoji6]




Interesting bit of trivia. 
Enrique's parents were adamant he not become a singer. 
Being a singer was what was in his heart tho and he just couldn't do something else. 
He and his father barely spoke for seven years. They finally made up when Julio realized that singing was his sons calling. 
Happy for us it all worked out. I could become a cougar for that yummy man.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Mariapia.
> 
> 
> *  "él es tan caliente"*.




Wow! Definitely gorgeous, Fim! 
Lots of ladies are fans of George Clooney....but Enrique is something else![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Interesting bit of trivia.
> Enrique's parents were adamant he not become a singer.
> Being a singer was what was in his heart tho and he just couldn't do something else.
> He and his father barely spoke for seven years. They finally made up when Julio realized that singing was his sons calling.
> Happy for us it all worked out. I could become a cougar for that yummy man.




A cougar any time, Murphy![emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Definitely gorgeous, Fim!
> Lots of ladies are fans of George Clooney....but Enrique is something else![emoji6]




Mmmmm. George Clooney is gorgeous too.  
Maybe we should make this "Art Appreciation" Day here on the island. 
Any Daniel Craig fans here? While certainly not traditionally handsome, Muy Caliente as James Bond.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Mmmmm. George Clooney is gorgeous too.
> Maybe we should make this "Art Appreciation" Day here on the island.
> Any Daniel Craig fans here? While certainly not traditionally handsome, Muy Caliente as James Bond.




Daniel!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Although, I like George, too. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Mmmmm. George Clooney is gorgeous too.
> Maybe we should make this "Art Appreciation" Day here on the island.
> Any Daniel Craig fans here? While certainly not traditionally handsome, Muy Caliente as James Bond.




I read that he doesn't want to be James Bond any more.....If he ever does another James Bond movie, it will be for the money....he said![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Daniel!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Although, I like George, too. [emoji1]




Daniel is younger! [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I read that he doesn't want to be James Bond any more.....If he ever does another James Bond movie, it will be for the money....he said![emoji3]




He's signed on for at least one more. I am sure he needs to rest up. 
When the money truck rolls up I am sure he'll change his mind.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> He's signed on for at least one more. I am sure he needs to rest up.
> When the money truck rolls up I am sure he'll change his mind.




Of course, Murphy![emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Daniel is younger! [emoji8]




I know! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> He's signed on for at least one more. I am sure he needs to rest up.
> When the money truck rolls up I am sure he'll change his mind.







Mariapia said:


> Of course, Murphy![emoji23]




There is still this handsome (and very young) new Q... [emoji7][emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Eye candy for sure, but gay. 
Can only admire. Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Eye candy for sure, but gay.
> Can only admire. Sigh.




Hrmpf. Didn't know that. [emoji58]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Eye candy for sure, but gay.
> Can only admire. Sigh.







Ludmilla said:


> Hrmpf. Didn't know that. [emoji58]




Who are you talking about, ladies?[emoji47]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Who are you talking about, ladies?[emoji47]




Ben Whishaw, the new Q.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ben Whishaw, the new Q.




Oh! Thank you, Murphy!
He is cute but I prefer Enrique.. [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Me too. But I am equal opportunity art appreciater [emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

sweet dreams ladies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"The Thought that Counts" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island.  

In anticipation of our *First Year Anniversary Festivities * on Pinch Purse Island (and in light of our conversation yesterday regarding the male mystique) I thoughtt it might not be a bad idea to book an all male dance troupe to perform for we appreciative ladies on Pinch Purse Island.   

Unfortunately, given the restraint imposed upon by our modest treasury, these guys are the best we can do.....  

(Happily, since they will be appearing at the Mackeral, there's every chance they'll look better as the evening wears on).    :tispy:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"The Thought that Counts" Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> In anticipation of our *First Year Anniversary Festivities * on Pinch Purse Island (and in light of our conversation yesterday regarding the male mystique) I thoughtt it might not be a bad idea to book an all male dance troupe to perform for we appreciative ladies on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> Unfortunately, given the restraint imposed upon by our modest treasury, these guys are the best we can do.....
> 
> (Happily, since they will be appearing at the Mackeral, there's every chance they'll look better as the evening wears on).    :tispy:



Does this mean Daniel, aka James Bond, won't attend our anniversary festivities??? :cry:I planned to make him drunk with many Martinis at the Mackeral.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Does this mean Daniel, aka James Bond, won't attend our anniversary festivities??? :cry:I planned to make him drunk with many Martinis at the Mackeral.



Given our budget restrictions, it isn't likely, Ludmilla.  :cry:

However, we might be able to afford to have_*"License to Chill" *_007 Daniel Craig popsicles for the festivities....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Given our budget restrictions, it isn't likely, Ludmilla.  :cry:
> 
> However, we might be able to afford to have_*"License to Chill" *_007 Daniel Craig popsicles for the festivities....



I think he could really come over to our island without wanting money for it. He would never ever again enjoy such a great company! artyhat:

Nevertheless, this cool Daniel replacement is just .


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am flying home tomorrow morning!
I Will have to get up around 4am, local time..
I am going to bed now! 
Let's hope I will have my beauty sleep, just in case I happen to have an Enrique or a Daniel as a travelling companion.....[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am flying home tomorrow morning!
> I Will have to get up around 4am, local time..
> I am going to bed now!
> Let's hope I will have my beauty sleep, just in case I happen to have an Enrique or a Daniel as a travelling companion.....[emoji8]




Don't forget to drag them to the Mackeral in case you see them! [emoji1]
Wishing you a save travel home. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

​


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am flying home tomorrow morning!
> I Will have to get up around 4am, local time..
> I am going to bed now!
> Let's hope I will have my beauty sleep, just in case I happen to have an Enrique or a Daniel as a travelling companion.....[emoji8]



Safe travels, Mariapia. Keep an eye on the bags carried as well as any gorgeous guys on the plane!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello my lovely islanders!
It's starting to get very dark and grey around here - the weather forecast even promised snow...
So I'm trying to cheer up the gloomy mood with Miss Plum again.







She would work perfectly with autumn leaves.


----------



## Murphy47

Wow! That pop of color should brighten your day!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello my lovely islanders!
> It's starting to get very dark and grey around here - the weather forecast even promised snow...
> So I'm trying to cheer up the gloomy mood with Miss Plum again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would work perfectly with autumn leaves.



Use caution.
The trees may become jealous.
And throw squirrels @ Miss Plum, for being much too gorgeous.
No dry autumn leaf can compare to her color. 

Enjoy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Use caution.
> 
> The trees may become jealous.
> 
> And throw squirrels @ Miss Plum, for being much too gorgeous.
> 
> No dry autumn leaf can compare to her color.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.




Flying squirrels. Hmmm. Something usually seen after being over served @ the Mackeral.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hello my lovely islanders!
> It's starting to get very dark and grey around here - the weather forecast even promised snow...
> So I'm trying to cheer up the gloomy mood with Miss Plum again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would work perfectly with autumn leaves.




Beautiful miss Plum!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Use caution.
> 
> The trees may become jealous.
> 
> And throw squirrels @ Miss Plum, for being much too gorgeous.
> 
> No dry autumn leaf can compare to her color.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy.







Murphy47 said:


> Flying squirrels. Hmmm. Something usually seen after being over served @ the Mackeral.







misskris03 said:


> Beautiful miss Plum!!




Thank you, ladies! No flying squirrel or angry birds attacked us only the cold and wet weather! [emoji1]

Misskris - any news from your new bag? [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Hello my lovely islanders!
> It's starting to get very dark and grey around here - the weather forecast even promised snow...
> So I'm trying to cheer up the gloomy mood with Miss Plum again.
> 
> She would work perfectly with autumn leaves.




I always love seeing this bag! So pretty!!


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I always love seeing this bag! So pretty!!




Thank you. [emoji4] She is my favorite workhorse at the moment. I think my other bags are getting slightly jealous. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Don't forget to drag them to the Mackeral in case you see them! [emoji1]
> Wishing you a save travel home. [emoji8]







Fimpagebag said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Safe travels, Mariapia. Keep an eye on the bags carried as well as any gorgeous guys on the plane!




Thank you so much ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
No Daniel or Enrique on yesterday's flight home, unfortunately![emoji26][emoji26]
As for the bags, I only saw Eastpak backpacks or plasting shopping bags from the duty free....
The bags we like might have been hidden in carryon luggage...[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello my lovely islanders!
> It's starting to get very dark and grey around here - the weather forecast even promised snow...
> So I'm trying to cheer up the gloomy mood with Miss Plum again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She would work perfectly with autumn leaves.




Your Miss Purple is absolutely gorgeous like all the bags you have, Ludmilla[emoji738][emoji738][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> No Daniel or Enrique on yesterday's flight home, unfortunately![emoji26][emoji26]
> As for the bags, I only saw Eastpak backpacks or plasting shopping bags from the duty free....
> The bags we like might have been hidden in carryon luggage...[emoji15][emoji15]




I'm glad that you are back home! But what a shame... No nice bags in the plane. [emoji80]



Mariapia said:


> Your Miss Purple is absolutely gorgeous like all the bags you have, Ludmilla[emoji738][emoji738][emoji7]




Aw, thank you! You are too kind, Mariapia. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm glad that you are back home! But what a shame... No nice bags in the plane. [emoji80]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, thank you! You are too kind, Mariapia. [emoji8]




On the way to Dubai, there was a lady carrying a Chanel bag....
On the way back, though I looked everywhere as I was on a mission for my dear friends on the island[emoji8], I only saw backpacks and shopping bags, as I told you.
Oh, I nearly forgot to mention that outside a shopping mall, I saw a lady wearing a bag that I had never seen anywhere before.
As she was sitting next to me, I asked her what brand it was. 
She answered that it was from Lya Lya.....
I then learnt that she was a famous blogger in the Middle East!
When I returned to my hotel, I googled the brand.
It seems there is a UK site that sells it.
Around £600
Not cheap but stunning!
The bag is called the Vultura.

www.the-clothinglounge.com


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> On the way to Dubai, there was a lady carrying a Chanel bag....
> On the way back, though I looked everywhere as I was on a mission for my dear friends on the island[emoji8], I only saw backpacks and shopping bags, as I told you.
> Oh, I nearly forgot to mention that outside a shopping mall, I saw a lady wearing a bag that I had never seen anywhere before.
> As she was sitting next to me, I asked her what brand it was.
> She answered that it was from Lya Lya.....
> I then learnt that she was a famous blogger in the Middle East!
> When I returned to my hotel, I googled the brand.
> It seems there is a UK site that sells it.
> Around £600
> Not cheap but stunning!
> The bag is called the Vultura.
> 
> www.the-clothinglounge.com




Wow! That is a stunning bag.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies! No flying squirrel or angry birds attacked us only the cold and wet weather! [emoji1]
> 
> Misskris - any news from your new bag? [emoji4]




Why yes! It came last week and I just took it out for the first time yesterday. It's a bit on the small side compared to most of my bags but I really like the convenience of the cross body and I "needed" a bag with silver hardware, so I'm very happy with it.

Thanks for asking [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> On the way to Dubai, there was a lady carrying a Chanel bag....
> On the way back, though I looked everywhere as I was on a mission for my dear friends on the island[emoji8], I only saw backpacks and shopping bags, as I told you.
> Oh, I nearly forgot to mention that outside a shopping mall, I saw a lady wearing a bag that I had never seen anywhere before.
> As she was sitting next to me, I asked her what brand it was.
> She answered that it was from Lya Lya.....
> I then learnt that she was a famous blogger in the Middle East!
> When I returned to my hotel, I googled the brand.
> It seems there is a UK site that sells it.
> Around £600
> Not cheap but stunning!
> The bag is called the Vultura.
> 
> www.the-clothinglounge.com




So you met a celebrity! [emoji1] The vultura is very nice and special. I have never heard of that brand so thanks for sharing. [emoji4]



misskris03 said:


> Why yes! It came last week and I just took it out for the first time yesterday. It's a bit on the small side compared to most of my bags but I really like the convenience of the cross body and I "needed" a bag with silver hardware, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Thanks for asking [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160962




Oh, pretty pretty pretty! [emoji4] I can totally see, why you are happy with this bag.
The cushion in the back is gorgeous as always. [emoji1] You have so many nice fun cushions.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Why yes! It came last week and I just took it out for the first time yesterday. It's a bit on the small side compared to most of my bags but I really like the convenience of the cross body and I "needed" a bag with silver hardware, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Thanks for asking [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160962




Huge congrats on your purchase, misskris![emoji106][emoji106]
Where did you get your lovely bag from ?


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Plum and I got caught in another downpour. [emoji299]&#65039; Miss Plum performed gracefully as always. I wish we had have more rain during the too dry summer, though. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Plum and I got caught in another downpour. [emoji299]&#65039; Miss Plum performed gracefully as always. I wish we had have more rain during the too dry summer, though. [emoji1]




Glad to know some beautiful leather bags are not afraid of pouring rain, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
Miss Plum has passed the test![emoji106][emoji106]
I, personally, hate rain, snow and cold!
When September comes, I start worrying....especially because in my area, when It rains, It pours, as you have seen on television.
A friend of mind who is in Australia at the moment, received a mail from her neighbours. Her car got  drowned during the storm!
She is devastated!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Huge congrats on your purchase, misskris![emoji106][emoji106]
> Where did you get your lovely bag from ?




It is from Zatchels, a UK based company. They are probably best known for making satchels that look a great deal like the Cambridge satchel company's.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Glad to know some beautiful leather bags are not afraid of pouring rain, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> Miss Plum has passed the test![emoji106][emoji106]
> I, personally, hate rain, snow and cold!
> When September comes, I start worrying....especially because in my area, when It rains, It pours, as you have seen on television.
> A friend of mind who is in Australia at the moment, received a mail from her neighbours. Her car got  drowned during the storm!
> She is devastated!




Oh no! That's awful. I hope she can get insurance money for her car. What dreadful news to get on vacation.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Plum and I got caught in another downpour. [emoji299]&#65039; Miss Plum performed gracefully as always. I wish we had have more rain during the too dry summer, though. [emoji1]




Go miss plum!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Glad to know some beautiful leather bags are not afraid of pouring rain, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> Miss Plum has passed the test![emoji106][emoji106]
> I, personally, hate rain, snow and cold!
> When September comes, I start worrying....especially because in my area, when It rains, It pours, as you have seen on television.
> A friend of mind who is in Australia at the moment, received a mail from her neighbours. Her car got  drowned during the storm!
> She is devastated!



I hope your area won't experience another downpour like the last one. My friend's sister got away very lucky (no one hurt/nothing damaged), but she sent over photos of the devastation around her. Terrifying!


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> It is from Zatchels, a UK based company. They are probably best known for making satchels that look a great deal like the Cambridge satchel company's.







misskris03 said:


> Oh no! That's awful. I hope she can get insurance money for her car. What dreadful news to get on vacation.




Thank you, misskris![emoji3]
As for my friend, she wil be back around the 15th of December.
She is using e-mails to get in touch with her insurance and know what they Will do!
Complicated when you are at the other end of the world!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just dropped by to apologize for my absence as my DH and I are battling the effects of a particularly virulent cold. Hopefully we'll both be better by the end of the week. in the interim it takes the two of us to keep up with the chores and sundries at home.

Be well and warm, Pinch Purse Islanders!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just dropped by to apologize for my absence as my DH and I are battling the effects of a particularly virulent cold. Hopefully we'll both be better by the end of the week. in the interim it takes the two of us to keep up with the chores and sundries at home.
> 
> Be well and warm, Pinch Purse Islanders!




Oh! I hope you and your husband wil get better soon! Sending some warm healing thoughts to you. [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

think warm thoughts!!
Get well soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just dropped by to apologize for my absence as my DH and I are battling the effects of a particularly virulent cold. Hopefully we'll both be better by the end of the week. in the interim it takes the two of us to keep up with the chores and sundries at home.
> 
> Be well and warm, Pinch Purse Islanders!




You and your DH will be okay by the end of the week , Fim![emoji3]
Stay indoors and have a good rest![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Just dropped by to apologize for my absence as my DH and I are battling the effects of a particularly virulent cold. Hopefully we'll both be better by the end of the week. in the interim it takes the two of us to keep up with the chores and sundries at home.
> 
> Be well and warm, Pinch Purse Islanders!



Wishing you those healing comforts, found in odd friends. 
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRwPjbtFfbbd_xCGNGRcAdUo2oPytW6jnGjw1Nq3WQk5cybb65S
Get well soon.


----------



## Katiesmama

Hope you're both feeling better soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]

This morning I walked past the Longchamp boutique.
The lady owner was outside, cleaning the window.
She told me she had received the Penelope in black and brown but not in midnight blue. 
Of course that's the colour I wanted to have a look at!
My wallet was safe.....[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> This morning I walked past the Longchamp boutique.
> The lady owner was outside, cleaning the window.
> She told me she had received the Penelope in black and brown but not in midnight blue.
> Of course that's the colour I wanted to have a look at!
> My wallet was safe.....[emoji3]



Hehehe. So you got away lucky.  Are there any other bags on your radar, Mariapia? 
I'm trying to avoid the LC Boutique, too. We "enjoy" a very stressful start of the new term at the moment. Therefore, I'm in danger of purchasing "stress rewards".  Although I have ordered a pricey tweed coat recently and shouldn't look for bags now. I wanted a tweed coat with English handmade tweed for quite a while and now I have found one. It hasn't arrived, yet. So, I'm very excited. Maybe today.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. So you got away lucky.  Are there any other bags on your radar, Mariapia?
> I'm trying to avoid the LC Boutique, too. We "enjoy" a very stressful start of the new term at the moment. Therefore, I'm in danger of purchasing "stress rewards".  Although I have ordered a pricey tweed coat recently and shouldn't look for bags now. I wanted a tweed coat with English handmade tweed for quite a while and now I have found one. It hasn't arrived, yet. So, I'm very excited. Maybe today.


Tweed coat?!
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSe--cqIN5F8Rlhveu0nwdcALpZT2Wf_1dRbg7hNON9_JT8ofrI

Don't solve any murder cases without me.


----------



## Shelby33

misskris03 said:


> Why yes! It came last week and I just took it out for the first time yesterday. It's a bit on the small side compared to most of my bags but I really like the convenience of the cross body and I "needed" a bag with silver hardware, so I'm very happy with it.
> 
> Thanks for asking [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3160962



That is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Tweed coat?!
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSe--cqIN5F8Rlhveu0nwdcALpZT2Wf_1dRbg7hNON9_JT8ofrI
> 
> 
> 
> Don't solve any murder cases without me.




[emoji23] I would never do that!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. So you got away lucky.  Are there any other bags on your radar, Mariapia?
> I'm trying to avoid the LC Boutique, too. We "enjoy" a very stressful start of the new term at the moment. Therefore, I'm in danger of purchasing "stress rewards".  Although I have ordered a pricey tweed coat recently and shouldn't look for bags now. I wanted a tweed coat with English handmade tweed for quite a while and now I have found one. It hasn't arrived, yet. So, I'm very excited. Maybe today.




Wow! Please post a pic of your coat when you receive it![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Please post a pic of your coat when you receive it![emoji106][emoji106]




It hasn't arrived, yet. [emoji53] Maybe tomorrow! [emoji4] I will post it for you. Hopefully it fits... I'm always anxious when I order clothes. [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Shelby33 said:


> That is gorgeous!!!!




Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> It hasn't arrived, yet. [emoji53] Maybe tomorrow! [emoji4] I will post it for you. Hopefully it fits... I'm always anxious when I order clothes. [emoji8]




I'm sure it will be perfect.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It hasn't arrived, yet. [emoji53] Maybe tomorrow! [emoji4] I will post it for you. Hopefully it fits... I'm always anxious when I order clothes. [emoji8]




I just can't wait to see the pic, Ludmilla!
Did you order it from a European country?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. What we first thought was a very bad cold we both shared turned out to be far more serious for my DH.

 Sufficiently so that a late night trip to the ER and his subsequent admission to the ICU of our local hospital resulted. 

Not surprisingly, being the man that he is, he has made great strides and could be home by this weekend.

In the Interim, I have been "holding the fort" doing everything's that needs to be done on the home front.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. What we first thought was a very bad cold we both shared turned out to be far more serious for my DH.
> 
> Sufficiently so that a late night trip to the ER and his subsequent admission to the ICU of our local hospital resulted.
> 
> Not surprisingly, being the man that he is, he has made great strides and could be home by this weekend.
> 
> In the Interim, I have been "holding the fort" doing everything's that needs to be done on the home front.



Oh, Fim! This is terrible. I hope he gets well, soon. But, with you being his nurse, I have no doubt that he will be in the very best hands to recover as fast as possible. Sending healing thoughts to your DH.
Take care while holding the ford!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. What we first thought was a very bad cold we both shared turned out to be far more serious for my DH.
> 
> 
> 
> Sufficiently so that a late night trip to the ER and his subsequent admission to the ICU of our local hospital resulted.
> 
> 
> 
> Not surprisingly, being the man that he is, he has made great strides and could be home by this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> In the Interim, I have been "holding the fort" doing everything's that needs to be done on the home front.




What happened to your DH, Fim, also happened to one of my neighbours last March.
He had to be driven to hospital in the middle of the night.
He didn't stay long either.
I bet you are already cooking a lovely meal to celebrate your DH's recovery![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
The fort was in good hands, I'm sure![emoji106]
Everything is okay, that's all that matters![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders. What we first thought was a very bad cold we both shared turned out to be far more serious for my DH.
> 
> Sufficiently so that a late night trip to the ER and his subsequent admission to the ICU of our local hospital resulted.
> 
> Not surprisingly, being the man that he is, he has made great strides and could be home by this weekend.
> 
> In the Interim, I have been "holding the fort" doing everything's that needs to be done on the home front.



Healing thoughts, being sent your way.
All will be well.


----------



## Katiesmama

Sending good thoughts your way, Fim and hubby of Fim......


----------



## Shelby33

I hope he is home soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

No coat, yet. [emoji17] However, I tried to console myself using Miss Pickle today. She accompanied me to the drugstore. What bags did you use today? [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No coat, yet. [emoji17] However, I tried to console myself using Miss Pickle today. She accompanied me to the drugstore. What bags did you use today? [emoji4]



Ah, lovely Miss Pickle. 

I used diesel reboot tote.
http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
Perfect for scowling @ storm debris. Whilst mumbling obscenities about rain into a mug of hot cocoa.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No coat, yet. [emoji17] However, I tried to console myself using Miss Pickle today. She accompanied me to the drugstore. What bags did you use today? [emoji4]




Miss Pickle was perfect, Ludmilla, while waiting for the coat![emoji6]
Today, I carried my Minelli....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Ah, lovely Miss Pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> I used diesel reboot tote.
> 
> http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
> 
> Perfect for scowling @ storm debris. Whilst mumbling obscenities about rain into a mug of hot cocoa.




I always mumble obscenities about rain too, remainsilly!
I am waiting for summer! Still 9 months to go![emoji15][emoji15]
Even spring is rainy where I live![emoji35]

I am now able to see your Diesel! Great brand and great bag![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> No coat, yet. [emoji17] However, I tried to console myself using Miss Pickle today. She accompanied me to the drugstore. What bags did you use today? [emoji4]



A Tignanello


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I always mumble obscenities about rain too, remainsilly!
> I am waiting for summer! Still 9 months to go![emoji15][emoji15]
> Even spring is rainy where I live![emoji35]
> 
> I am now able to see your Diesel! Great brand and great bag![emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks, Mariapia. 
Your minelli is perfect for season, comforting shape & color. &#9825;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, lovely Miss Pickle.
> 
> 
> 
> I used diesel reboot tote.
> 
> http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
> 
> Perfect for scowling @ storm debris. Whilst mumbling obscenities about rain into a mug of hot cocoa.







Mariapia said:


> Miss Pickle was perfect, Ludmilla, while waiting for the coat![emoji6]
> Today, I carried my Minelli....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3167337







Shelby33 said:


> A Tignanello




Very pretty bags, ladies! Thank you for sharing.
Remainsilly - your Diesel tote always reminds me of my wild days listening to Courtney Love [emoji6]
Mariapia - your Minelli bags are so nice. Drool worthy. [emoji4]
Shelby - I have never heard of that brand, but I'm going to check it out as soon as possible. Very pretty bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fim, is everything ok at the fortress? How is your DH doing? I dare say the whole island is thinking of you both. [emoji4] best wishes to you and have a nice Sunday. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

It&#8217;s *Daring Monday* on Pinch Purse Island! :devil:

  After spending a pretty exhausting weekend at evil bay I asked myself if it is worth all the hassle to lay my greedy little fingers on a bag.
  Here is the story: on Friday I found a pretty oak sister of Miss Pickle.  I debated if I should try my luck. In the end, I sent the seller an offer. She sent an offer to me, I declined, she was not fast enough to confirm my offer and the listing ended. This was on Saturday evening. :girlwhack:On Sunday morning, she sent me a message if I was still interested in the bag. Yes, I was, but I also told her, that I would be out and about the whole day. Nevertheless, she relisted the bag. When I was able to check my mails on Sunday evening, I couldn&#8217;t find the bag at the bay. ush: I gave the whole issue a rest and after a nice shower, I searched the bay again. And there sat the bag. I couldn&#8217;t believe my eyes. I drank a cup of mulled wine and she was still there.  So I decided I should go for it and sent my offer again. Just paid the bill. So, there is an oak Lexy on her way to me. I still can&#8217;t believe it and I really hope that the bag is in described condition and worth all the excitement.


  So, my dear fellow islanders I ask you: to what extend do you try your luck to get a bag you love? What are the most daring, maybe even silliest things you did to make a certain bag your own? I&#8217;m curious about your stories.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Its *Daring Monday* on Pinch Purse Island! :devil:
> 
> After spending a pretty exhausting weekend at evil bay I asked myself if it is worth all the hassle to lay my greedy little fingers on a bag.
> Here is the story: on Friday I found a pretty oak sister of Miss Pickle.  I debated if I should try my luck. In the end, I sent the seller an offer. She sent an offer to me, I declined, she was not fast enough to confirm my offer and the listing ended. This was on Saturday evening. :girlwhack:On Sunday morning, she sent me a message if I was still interested in the bag. Yes, I was, but I also told her, that I would be out and about the whole day. Nevertheless, she relisted the bag. When I was able to check my mails on Sunday evening, I couldnt find the bag at the bay. ush: I gave the whole issue a rest and after a nice shower, I searched the bay again. And there sat the bag. I couldnt believe my eyes. I drank a cup of mulled wine and she was still there.  So I decided I should go for it and sent my offer again. Just paid the bill. So, there is an oak Lexy on her way to me. I still cant believe it and I really hope that the bag is in described condition and worth all the excitement.
> 
> 
> So, my dear fellow islanders I ask you: to what extend do you try your luck to get a bag you love? What are the most daring, maybe even silliest things you did to make a certain bag your own? Im curious about your stories.


Hurray! Lady Oak is on her way! Congrats, my friend. 

I fear I lack your fortitude about the bag search. 
Haven't bought used, because requires more effort & knowledge than handing store clerks money.
Plus believe ebay is deeper circle of hell, which Dante will mention in revised version of, "Inferno." --if he's still writing in afterlife.
As a dumb one, I'd be well-burnt toast shopping ebay.

However, I do scour photos online.
And have little handbag dreams stewing.
There is a particular brand, very hard to find here, which I study obsessively.
As if more details will cause a bag to pop through screen into my sweaty mitt.

Ah well
You are winner of the day! Celebrate!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hurray! Lady Oak is on her way! Congrats, my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> I fear I lack your fortitude about the bag search.
> 
> Haven't bought used, because requires more effort & knowledge than handing store clerks money.
> 
> Plus believe ebay is deeper circle of hell, which Dante will mention in revised version of, "Inferno." --if he's still writing in afterlife.
> 
> As a dumb one, I'd be well-burnt toast shopping ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I do scour photos online.
> 
> And have little handbag dreams stewing.
> 
> There is a particular brand, very hard to find here, which I study obsessively.
> 
> As if more details will cause a bag to pop through screen into my sweaty mitt.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well
> 
> You are winner of the day! Celebrate!




You are flattering me! It's much wiser to stick to the safe harbours instead of swimming in the evil bay. [emoji1] hehehe, I'm pretty sure, that the bay is one of the circles of Dante's Inferno. The mad greedy bag ladies like myself drown there in an ocean of "pre-loved" (read: battered, abused, smelly or even fake) handbags. [emoji1] I only hope that lady oak isn't a Halloween ghost from that Inferno that will haunt me. [emoji316][emoji317]

I hope there will pop a certain handbag out of your screen, soon. If anyone has the will power to do this it's you. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Its *Daring Monday* on Pinch Purse Island! :devil:
> 
> After spending a pretty exhausting weekend at evil bay I asked myself if it is worth all the hassle to lay my greedy little fingers on a bag.
> Here is the story: on Friday I found a pretty oak sister of Miss Pickle.  I debated if I should try my luck. In the end, I sent the seller an offer. She sent an offer to me, I declined, she was not fast enough to confirm my offer and the listing ended. This was on Saturday evening. :girlwhack:On Sunday morning, she sent me a message if I was still interested in the bag. Yes, I was, but I also told her, that I would be out and about the whole day. Nevertheless, she relisted the bag. When I was able to check my mails on Sunday evening, I couldnt find the bag at the bay. ush: I gave the whole issue a rest and after a nice shower, I searched the bay again. And there sat the bag. I couldnt believe my eyes. I drank a cup of mulled wine and she was still there.  So I decided I should go for it and sent my offer again. Just paid the bill. So, there is an oak Lexy on her way to me. I still cant believe it and I really hope that the bag is in described condition and worth all the excitement.
> 
> 
> So, my dear fellow islanders I ask you: to what extend do you try your luck to get a bag you love? What are the most daring, maybe even silliest things you did to make a certain bag your own? Im curious about your stories.




Good job, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
I am looking forward to your reveal![emoji173]&#65039;
I used to buy from Ebay too, 7 or 8 years ago.
I got a dark brown vintage Kelly from a member living close to my home city.
She delivered it to my place.
And a small red Bottega Veneta from another lady.
I still have a look at ebay but I am too lazy now....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
> I am looking forward to your reveal![emoji173]&#65039;
> I used to buy from Ebay too, 7 or 8 years ago.
> I got a dark brown vintage Kelly from a member living close to my home city.
> She delivered it to my place.
> And a small red Bottega Veneta from another lady.
> I still have a look at ebay but I am too lazy now....[emoji15][emoji15]




Thank you, Mariapia. Let's wait and see how the bag turns out. I'm always super anxious when buying on the bay, because I fear all kinds of scams. Seriously, i don't think that I will do another bay purchase soon as it stresses me out so much. [emoji1] Hehehe. And as far as it comes to bags I shouldn't buy any in the next few years. [emoji6]
But you have found some real treassures on the bay! [emoji173]&#65039; Do you have any photos of them? They sound very exciting. I would love to see them. A Kelly! How cool. (Btw. how is Jeanne? Still nightmares thanks to Mr. Goat?) Does the BV have woven leather? And do you still use your bay treassures? [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. Let's wait and see how the bag turns out. I'm always super anxious when buying on the bay, because I fear all kinds of scams. Seriously, i don't think that I will do another bay purchase soon as it stresses me out so much. [emoji1] Hehehe. And as far as it comes to bags I shouldn't buy any in the next few years. [emoji6]
> But you have found some real treassures on the bay! [emoji173]&#65039; Do you have any photos of them? They sound very exciting. I would love to see them. A Kelly! How cool. (Btw. how is Jeanne? Still nightmares thanks to Mr. Goat?) Does the BV have woven leather? And do you still use your bay treassures? [emoji8]




Everything will be all right, Ludmilla! [emoji3]
Here are the pictures of my two Ebay finds....some time ago!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Everything will be all right, Ludmilla! [emoji3]
> Here are the pictures of my two Ebay finds....some time ago!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3169752
> View attachment 3169753



Those bags are gorgeous!  Thank you so much for posting them. Especially the Kelly looks amazing.


----------



## Ludmilla

As the weather was very fine yesterday I gave Miss Plum a little rest and dragged my Bayswater style bag out of her dustbag. With her is my newest scarf. Last Sunday the shops were open in my home town and as soon as I touched this scarf I knew it has to come with me. It's nothing special (S.Oliver), but oh so cuddly.


----------



## Shelby33

I just got a vintage (?) Tano, its probably about 9 years old but is in excellent condition. Its more orangy than the pic shows. I'm realizing that all the bags I bought this year were really popular around 2007/2008, the craftsmanship seemed better then?


----------



## Shelby33

renza said:


> I love this thread! Thanks for starting it!  I purchase all my bags (and pretty much everything I buy) on sale and have a limit of $400 for a purse, so even though I can afford fairly nice contemporary bags I definitely can't afford premier. Here are a couple in my smallish collection:
> 
> Velvetine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hayden-Harnett



I love that Hayden-Harnett, what a great color!


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> I just got a vintage (?) Tano, its probably about 9 years old but is in excellent condition. Its more orangy than the pic shows. I'm realizing that all the bags I bought this year were really popular around 2007/2008, the craftsmanship seemed better then?




Beautiful vintage bag, Shelby! I love the colour too![emoji7]
I totally agree with you....craftsmanship was much better then!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Those bags are gorgeous!  Thank you so much for posting them. Especially the Kelly looks amazing.







Ludmilla said:


> As the weather was very fine yesterday I gave Miss Plum a little rest and dragged my Bayswater style bag out of her dustbag. With her is my newest scarf. Last Sunday the shops were open in my home town and as soon as I touched this scarf I knew it has to come with me. It's nothing special (S.Oliver), but oh so cuddly.




Thank you, Ludmilla! The Kelly is in very good condition , I never use It, though.
It's too small to fit all my essentials !
The BV is perfectly made, it's part of my collection...but then again , it's still sleeping in its dustbag! Much too small too![emoji15][emoji15]

Congrats on you newest scarf! Very elegant!
I only own one which I bought when I was in Paris...
I wear it in winter....yes, yes, it's not sleeping in its box![emoji8]


----------



## Katiesmama

Lovely purchases, everyone!   I haven't bought from Ebay either (too chicken) but I have trust in Yoogi's and have bought several times from them.   I lost out on an LV Groom wallet and kicked and kicked myself and swore if ever the chance came again, I would jump on it and not hesitate.   Probably at least a year later, ta da!!!  there it was.   And jump I did.   Same thing with the Balenciaga Black City.  I was at work when I spotted one while browsing on my lunch hour.  We can't order from our work computers but they have an 800 number.   So I called, heart pounding all the time for fear it was going to be gone by the time I got through.   But the bag gods smiled on me that day too, and it was on its way to me the following day.    I usually am not a snap-buyer.   I mull, walk around the store or mall if that's where I am.  I think about it, debate about it.   But those two items I knew I wanted because I kept going back to them and felt really upset when I lost them first times out.   So these were two snap buys that while highly unlike me, I don't regret.


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm a mess when it comes to numbers. My brain was very certain, that Fim started this lovely thread on the 28th of October 2014. But when I lookedat her first post today I saw that she opened the Happy Mackerel on the 26th!

So:

*Happy belated Pinch Purse Island Day to you all!!!!
*




*

*Fim, I hope you and DH are well and we see you soon at the Happy Mackerel again to celebrate our anniversary. 
*



*


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> I just got a vintage (?) Tano, its probably about 9 years old but is in excellent condition. Its more orangy than the pic shows. I'm realizing that all the bags I bought this year were really popular around 2007/2008, the craftsmanship seemed better then?



Very pretty bag, Shelby. I have that feeling about craftsmanship being better in the past, too. Sadly. 



Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla! The Kelly is in very good condition , I never use It, though.
> It's too small to fit all my essentials !
> The BV is perfectly made, it's part of my collection...but then again , it's still sleeping in its dustbag! Much too small too![emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> What a pity! I have a bag of the size of your BV and I only use it randomly for exact the same reason. I like it better when my bags aren't stuffed, when there is still some space left, so they can "breath".
> 
> Oh, what a pity. I have a bag of the same size like your BV. I only use it very randomly. I discovered that I don't like too small bags. I don't like it when they seem to be stuffed too much.
> 
> Congrats on you newest scarf! Very elegant!
> I only own one which I bought when I was in Paris...
> I wear it in winter....yes, yes, it's not sleeping in its box![emoji8]





Katiesmama said:


> Lovely purchases, everyone!   I haven't bought from Ebay either (too chicken) but I have trust in Yoogi's and have bought several times from them.   I lost out on an LV Groom wallet and kicked and kicked myself and swore if ever the chance came again, I would jump on it and not hesitate.   Probably at least a year later, ta da!!!  there it was.   And jump I did.   Same thing with the Balenciaga Black City.  I was at work when I spotted one while browsing on my lunch hour.  We can't order from our work computers but they have an 800 number.   So I called, heart pounding all the time for fear it was going to be gone by the time I got through.   But the bag gods smiled on me that day too, and it was on its way to me the following day.    I usually am not a snap-buyer.   I mull, walk around the store or mall if that's where I am.  I think about it, debate about it.   But those two items I knew I wanted because I kept going back to them and felt really upset when I lost them first times out.   So these were two snap buys that while highly unlike me, I don't regret.



Thank you for sharing that story. Would love to see your black Bal bag.   I'm glad that you've been able to get a second chance and you've been able to snatch you dream bags. I agree, sometimes it is better not to think, just jump. I ponder a lot before purchasing.  Hehehe. And I spot bags during my lunch break, too. I have to stop this for a while now after my last purchase.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla! The Kelly is in very good condition , I never use It, though.
> It's too small to fit all my essentials !
> The BV is perfectly made, it's part of my collection...but then again , it's still sleeping in its dustbag! Much too small too![emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> Congrats on you newest scarf! Very elegant!
> I only own one which I bought when I was in Paris...
> I wear it in winter....yes, yes, it's not sleeping in its box![emoji8]



Citing you again, as tpf always eats my answer to you....

It's really a pity, that you don't use your nice bags. I can totally relate to your problem with small bags. I have a bag in the same size like your BV and I use it only randomly. I don't like to wear stuffed bags, for me it is better when there is some empty space left for the bag to "breath".


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm a mess when it comes to numbers. My brain was very certain, that Fim started this lovely thread on the 28th of October 2014. But when I lookedat her first post today I saw that she opened the Happy Mackerel on the 26th!
> 
> So:
> 
> *Happy belated Pinch Purse Island Day to you all!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Fim, I hope you and DH are well and we see you soon at the Happy Mackerel again to celebrate our anniversary.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *



[emoji7][emoji7]
Happy anniversary to you all! 
Ludmilla , thank you for reminding us![emoji3]
Fim, we hope that you and your DH are recovering from that awful cold!
Come to the Mackerel when you can.
We are missing you so much![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Citing you again, as tpf always eats my answer to you....
> 
> It's really a pity, that you don't use your nice bags. I can totally relate to your problem with small bags. I have a bag in the same size like your BV and I use it only randomly. I don't like to wear stuffed bags, for me it is better when there is some empty space left for the bag to "breath".




There are lots of bags which I don't wear, Ludmilla!
Too small or too heavy.....
It's a shame!
Why on earth did I buy them in the first place?
Heavens know I am not new at this game.. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I'm a mess when it comes to numbers. My brain was very certain, that Fim started this lovely thread on the 28th of October 2014. But when I lookedat her first post today I saw that she opened the Happy Mackerel on the 26th!
> 
> So:
> 
> *Happy belated Pinch Purse Island Day to you all!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Fim, I hope you and DH are well and we see you soon at the Happy Mackerel again to celebrate our anniversary.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Happy belated the Islanders!!! This is one of the lovely places in the ocean. I adore everyone of you. You have one of the best sense of humor I've ever encounter. Hooray for the Mackerel!!! This round is on me! [emoji483][emoji485][emoji482]


----------



## Katiesmama

Happy Pinch Purse Island Day to all as well!!!!!!!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I'm a mess when it comes to numbers. My brain was very certain, that Fim started this lovely thread on the 28th of October 2014. But when I lookedat her first post today I saw that she opened the Happy Mackerel on the 26th!
> 
> So:
> 
> *Happy belated Pinch Purse Island Day to you all!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Fim, I hope you and DH are well and we see you soon at the Happy Mackerel again to celebrate our anniversary.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *




Indeed!! love this thread


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I'm a mess when it comes to numbers. My brain was very certain, that Fim started this lovely thread on the 28th of October 2014. But when I lookedat her first post today I saw that she opened the Happy Mackerel on the 26th!
> 
> So:
> 
> *Happy belated Pinch Purse Island Day to you all!!!!
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *Fim, I hope you and DH are well and we see you soon at the Happy Mackerel again to celebrate our anniversary.
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


If Happy Mackerel bar opened 26th--not much happened on island until 28th.
When the hangovers eased. 

So, seems fine to celebrate today. Every day's a party with friends here. 
Set aside a slice of cake for Fim. For when she returns.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> If Happy Mackerel bar opened 26th--not much happened on island until 28th.
> 
> When the hangovers eased.
> 
> 
> 
> So, seems fine to celebrate today. Every day's a party with friends here.
> 
> Set aside a slice of cake for Fim. For when she returns.




Yes, remainsilly, a slice of cake and a glass of French wine![emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, remainsilly, a slice of cake and a glass of French wine![emoji8]




Breakfast of champions [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Happy belated the Islanders!!! This is one of the lovely places in the ocean. I adore everyone of you. You have one of the best sense of humor I've ever encounter. Hooray for the Mackerel!!! This round is on me! [emoji483][emoji485][emoji482]







misskris03 said:


> Indeed!! love this thread


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> If Happy Mackerel bar opened 26th--not much happened on island until 28th.
> When the hangovers eased.
> 
> So, seems fine to celebrate today. Every day's a party with friends here.
> Set aside a slice of cake for Fim. For when she returns.





Mariapia said:


> Yes, remainsilly, a slice of cake and a glass of French wine![emoji8]





Murphy47 said:


> Breakfast of champions [emoji12]





Katiesmama said:


> Happy Pinch Purse Island Day to all as well!!!!!!!



Don't worry, the Happy Mackerel put one of the nicest slices of cake and a glass of the best French wine aside for Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dear fellow islanders,

the festivities due to our anniversary are over. I guess everyone is suffering from a nice hangover at the moment, so let me remind you of the most important things that happened at the Happy Mackerel yesterday.

First of all, Daniel Craig didn't show up. He wrote a polite letter of refusal, because he had to join the premiere of Spectre in Berlin. Some of our ladies weren't happy and tossed the Daniel Craig ice-cream in protest on the floor. 

The male dancing combo "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" was a major success. Until Hugo, the leader, slipped on the melted Daniel ice-cream on the floor and crashed into a servant and sent some beer and wine glasses flying. Don't worry - no handbags were injured during that incident. 

As soon as the "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" were sent running out of the Happy Mackerel by some of our fiery ladies, we all gathered at the fireplace and listened to Dolly Doomsayer's horror bag stories like "Demons in Bags", "The Pirates Of Evil Bay" and "Maintenance Nightmare Bags". 

Midnight was long gone when the last round was announced. The last guests left in the dawn of a new day... 
... and as I feel, that my poor wine and bag sodden brain shows some huge black holes I hope you can answer the following questions:

Who left her belongings on the stair of the Happy Mackerel?






And who has Daniel Craig's letter, now? Is it you, Murphy?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Dear fellow islanders,
> 
> the festivities due to our anniversary are over. I guess everyone is suffering from a nice hangover at the moment, so let me remind you of the most important things that happened at the Happy Mackerel yesterday.
> 
> First of all, Daniel Craig didn't show up. He wrote a polite letter of refusal, because he had to join the premiere of Spectre in Berlin. Some of our ladies weren't happy and tossed the Daniel Craig ice-cream in protest on the floor.
> 
> The male dancing combo "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" was a major success. Until Hugo, the leader, slipped on the melted Daniel ice-cream on the floor and crashed into a servant and sent some beer and wine glasses flying. Don't worry - no handbags were injured during that incident.
> 
> As soon as the "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" were sent running out of the Happy Mackerel by some of our fiery ladies, we all gathered at the fireplace and listened to Dolly Doomsayer's horror bag stories like "Demons in Bags", "The Pirates Of Evil Bay" and "Maintenance Nightmare Bags".
> 
> Midnight was long gone when the last round was announced. The last guests left in the dawn of a new day...
> ... and as I feel, that my poor wine and bag sodden brain shows some huge black holes I hope you can answer the following questions:
> 
> Who left her belongings on the stair of the Happy Mackerel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who has Daniel Craig's letter, now? Is it you, Murphy?


This is completely brilliant! Thanks for the laughs. 

I do think it was Murphy. 
She's a known international letter theif. Jet-sets around the world, pilfering free pens, also. 

And I only left behind the haunted stuff. It growled & spit green fire around midnight, so was dead to me.
Just donate to goodwill. Tell them the demons are, "vintage."


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I must confess... I did not INTEND to stumble home with said letter. 
However, due to large quantities of liquid refreshment, letter is decidedly smudged. 
Will return it to the Mackeral, however, to be framed and hung on dart board. 
Certainly and opening in Berlin cannot compare to the fun and frolics to be had with the Lovely Ladies of Pinch Purse Island. 
Bon vivant compadres [emoji3][emoji267][emoji481]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This is completely brilliant! Thanks for the laughs.
> 
> I do think it was Murphy.
> She's a known international letter theif. Jet-sets around the world, pilfering free pens, also.
> 
> And I only left behind the haunted stuff. It growled & spit green fire around midnight, so was dead to me.
> Just donate to goodwill. Tell them the demons are, "vintage."



Our local Pinch Purse Island Goodwill told me that this will be definitely the last time they accept any of your "vintage" pieces. They still have your demon ridden biting bag in their freezer (together with my dead badger I must confess).


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I must confess... I did not INTEND to stumble home with said letter.
> However, due to large quantities of liquid refreshment, letter is decidedly smudged.
> Will return it to the Mackeral, however, to be framed and hung on dart board.
> Certainly and opening in Berlin cannot compare to the fun and frolics to be had with the Lovely Ladies of Pinch Purse Island.
> Bon vivant compadres [emoji3][emoji267][emoji481]



No harm done, Murphy. The landlord of the Happy Mackerel is more than happy to accept Daniel Craig's letter. He won't charge us the broken glasses, the scared waiter, the fire stains of Remainsilly's "vintage" piece on his furniture, the cleanup of the general mayhem and the empty bar. He even promised that the bar will be refilled for Halloween. Oh, and we are allowed to come back to the Mackerel as long as we don't invite the Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice again.


----------



## Murphy47

This is excellent news!!
As tomorrow is the equivalent of pagan new year, I will be needing some liquid refreshment. 
I of course will be wearing the Suburban Mom costume with a black LP Neo to avoid any further bag mayhem. 
Since the Fat Swans are no longer welcome, any ideas for entertainment?


----------



## Ludmilla

The landlord of the Happy Mackerel thinks we should entertain ourselves with something respectable that won't do too much further damage to his furniture and servants. He suggests to organise a sewing workshop with the Flying Needles for us, so we can make some Halloween bags.


----------



## remainsilly

No one wanted to buy your dead badger, Ludmilla?!
The fools.
It has interesting backstory & no synthetic materials. 

Sewing Halloween bags, hmm?
The bar owner officially hates us.
I shall wear these earrings & toss peanut shells on the floor whilst scowling.
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQCnH9AR-Li-EUDHXq2T7UCdz8cZyQybyVlR2JHRTHJNU84c23y

And create this bag: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR7kJK-rvF7gb5OgwiDLjcxd9ChaWuMAUCOH2UkD-YohhHrmDEe
But will require lots of bandages & someone else to sew most of it.
Since I'm clumsy & need my hands to eat Halloween-themed candy apples.

I like Murphy's costume idea. 
I'll dress as a smiley emoticon. Carrying a bloody cleaver. Perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hm. I really hope we can talk him out of the Halloween bag sewing workshop... Hehehe. Your earrings should be threat enough for him, Remainsilly.

I think I will dress as Crazy Bag Lady. This is easy to accomplish. I just have to wear my mad grin, some  tattered clothes and my new bag. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Is he sure he wants to give us sharp objects and glue guns? 
I am quite certain our creativity will not be in the way he imagined....


----------



## Murphy47

This could be fun....


----------



## Murphy47

Or maybe this....


----------



## Murphy47

Or for the TRULY macabre Halloween fan....


----------



## Murphy47

Personally I want THESE guys


----------



## remainsilly

F*** sewing---I'm making the Carrie cake!

Okay. Warped craft time @ the Happy Mackerel sounds bearable. 
Pass me more fake sugar blood.


----------



## Ludmilla

OK. I will try to talk to him again. If I mention glue guns often enough we should avoid craft lessons. Hehehe. Although I do think that the handbag-lamp creation would be a nice Happy Mackerel ornament. [emoji1]
Remainsilly, please bring that cake to the party! [emoji317]
Murphy, I'm not sure about the Chippendales. Seems like all male dancing companies aren't allowed at the Happy Mackerel anymore. [emoji53] The landlord mumbled something like "darn hopping bastards... making those crazy hags screech....". He is jealous, I guess. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

That is too bad about the Chippendales. The bouncing was the best part [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

"...crazy hags...?!?!"
Aw, he doesn't really hate us, afterall. &#9825;

This means he can be bribed with candy & smiles.
Call the dancers--it's on!

Happy Halloween, fellow island hags! 

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTHcM-R3rQMxVSTf2ljTC1ciMf2Bzg_vQLK8oxhhMQfuQDZcL6i


----------



## Murphy47

Sounds like he knows us a little too well. 
Maybe we should make him one of those purse lamps as a thank you for his endless patience. [emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Dear fellow islanders,
> 
> the festivities due to our anniversary are over. I guess everyone is suffering from a nice hangover at the moment, so let me remind you of the most important things that happened at the Happy Mackerel yesterday.
> 
> First of all, Daniel Craig didn't show up. He wrote a polite letter of refusal, because he had to join the premiere of Spectre in Berlin. Some of our ladies weren't happy and tossed the Daniel Craig ice-cream in protest on the floor.
> 
> The male dancing combo "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" was a major success. Until Hugo, the leader, slipped on the melted Daniel ice-cream on the floor and crashed into a servant and sent some beer and wine glasses flying. Don't worry - no handbags were injured during that incident.
> 
> As soon as the "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" were sent running out of the Happy Mackerel by some of our fiery ladies, we all gathered at the fireplace and listened to Dolly Doomsayer's horror bag stories like "Demons in Bags", "The Pirates Of Evil Bay" and "Maintenance Nightmare Bags".
> 
> Midnight was long gone when the last round was announced. The last guests left in the dawn of a new day...
> ... and as I feel, that my poor wine and bag sodden brain shows some huge black holes I hope you can answer the following questions:
> 
> Who left her belongings on the stair of the Happy Mackerel?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And who has Daniel Craig's letter, now? Is it you, Murphy?




Ha!! That's fabulous!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> No one wanted to buy your dead badger, Ludmilla?!
> 
> The fools.
> 
> It has interesting backstory & no synthetic materials.
> 
> 
> 
> Sewing Halloween bags, hmm?
> 
> The bar owner officially hates us.
> 
> I shall wear these earrings & toss peanut shells on the floor whilst scowling.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQCnH9AR-Li-EUDHXq2T7UCdz8cZyQybyVlR2JHRTHJNU84c23y
> 
> 
> 
> And create this bag: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR7kJK-rvF7gb5OgwiDLjcxd9ChaWuMAUCOH2UkD-YohhHrmDEe
> 
> But will require lots of bandages & someone else to sew most of it.
> 
> Since I'm clumsy & need my hands to eat Halloween-themed candy apples.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Murphy's costume idea.
> 
> I'll dress as a smiley emoticon. Carrying a bloody cleaver. Perfect.







Murphy47 said:


> This is excellent news!!
> As tomorrow is the equivalent of pagan new year, I will be needing some liquid refreshment.
> I of course will be wearing the Suburban Mom costume with a black LP Neo to avoid any further bag mayhem.
> Since the Fat Swans are no longer welcome, any ideas for entertainment?







Ludmilla said:


> The landlord of the Happy Mackerel thinks we should entertain ourselves with something respectable that won't do too much further damage to his furniture and servants. He suggests to organise a sewing workshop with the Flying Needles for us, so we can make some Halloween bags.




You guys are brilliant! And completely mad!! I love you! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> You guys are brilliant! And completely mad!! I love you! Happy Halloween!




Hehehe. We love you, too! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy news, everyone! I just sneaked around the Happy Mackerel and the things my tired eyes saw were magnificent! Pumpkins everywhere, loads of chocolate and alcoholic refreshments, no needles to be seen. Yeah, I think the landlord still loves us. So, get your bags ready and prepare yourselves for another great night at the Happy Mackerel! Probably with some kind of a male dancing company. [emoji317][emoji317][emoji317]

Happy Halloween my lovely crazy hags! [emoji316][emoji316][emoji316]


----------



## Murphy47

I am prepared!!! Bring on the festivities [emoji482]


----------



## vink

Yay! I'll definitely bring my pumpkin bag.


----------



## vink

Oops! Something wrong with the photo.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> View attachment 3174400
> 
> 
> Oops! Something wrong with the photo.


Love it!

Have been considering how massaccesi soulmate bag, in orange, could resemble pumpkin.
If they'd attach green leather leaf & tendrils to brown handles.
But, alas, the hours are fading from this 2015 Halloween.  So, maybe next year.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Oops! Something wrong with the photo.




Cute!! [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's a sunny All Saint's Day on Pinch Purse Island. Everything is very quiet. Only an oversized pumpkin is snoring behind the bar of the Happy Mackerel. It's the landlord still wearing his costume. He had too much of candy, liquid refreshments and smiles. And he is hugging Vink's pumpkin bag. 
After an exciting costume contest (Murphy won), a Carrie cake eating contest (Remainsilly won), some crafting mischief involving glue guns, scissors and needles and a little Chippendale Chase (not exactly the Cippendales, but the waiters of the Mackerel) down to the beach we are all thoroughly exhausted. And while resting and enjoying some more candy we think of our missing islanders and hope that they are back, soon. Have a nice Sunday, everyone. [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ...a Carrie cake eating contest (Remainsilly won)...



http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQgmiEOExosR2Beh9StMjGyQSLnE-NvL0f9GUiPrhgtHH7p7OPlfA
Thank you, fellow islanders, thank you.
Victory is sweet. 
But this food dye isn't leaving my hair anytime soon. 

Have restful Sunday. With lots of shampoo & swearing.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQgmiEOExosR2Beh9StMjGyQSLnE-NvL0f9GUiPrhgtHH7p7OPlfA
> 
> Thank you, fellow islanders, thank you.
> 
> Victory is sweet.
> 
> But this food dye isn't leaving my hair anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Have restful Sunday. With lots of shampoo & swearing.




[emoji23] You did really gracefully during the contest.


----------



## Murphy47

Everyone have a restful day. 


Think happy thoughts. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

I can see that all of you had a great time at the Mackerel ![emoji106][emoji106]
I missed the festivities but I read the reports....[emoji6]
You girls are amazing![emoji3]
Hope that you all spent a relaxing Sunday!
You sure needed a good rest after such a celebration.....[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can see that all of you had a great time at the Mackerel ![emoji106][emoji106]
> I missed the festivities but I read the reports....[emoji6]
> You girls are amazing![emoji3]
> Hope that you all spent a relaxing Sunday!
> You sure needed a good rest after such a celebration.....[emoji8]



Mariapia! I'm so glad to have you back! Yes, you missed quite a bit. 
I hope everything is ok and you had a charming weekend. :kiss:


----------



## Ludmilla

It's *Show Off Monday* on Pinch Purse Island.  Don't worry I won't show you my hangover Halloween face, but my new coat and Lady Oak. Both arrived last week, but due to all our festivities I delayed a reveal. The pictures are pretty crappy - coat and bag look much nicer in real life.

















I'm very much in love with them.  But now I have to pinch my purse for quite a while.... :lolots:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Show Off Monday* on Pinch Purse Island.  Don't worry I won't show you my hangover Halloween face, but my new coat and Lady Oak. Both arrived last week, but due to all our festivities I delayed a reveal. The pictures are pretty crappy - coat and bag look much nicer in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very much in love with them.  But now I have to pinch my purse for quite a while.... :lolots:




Wow! So British, Ludmilla![emoji7]
The coat and the bag are absolutely perfect and look great on you!
Huge congrats on your purchase![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Show Off Monday* on Pinch Purse Island.  Don't worry I won't show you my hangover Halloween face, but my new coat and Lady Oak. Both arrived last week, but due to all our festivities I delayed a reveal. The pictures are pretty crappy - coat and bag look much nicer in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very much in love with them.  But now I have to pinch my purse for quite a while.... :lolots:


&#9825;SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE--thud! &#9825;
Oops. So much squee, fainted for a minute. 

These are stunning, perfect look.
Am very happy to see you so pleased.  Well deserved success, my friend.
Enjoy.


----------



## Murphy47

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Warm AND chic. Enjoy.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Show Off Monday* on Pinch Purse Island.  Don't worry I won't show you my hangover Halloween face, but my new coat and Lady Oak. Both arrived last week, but due to all our festivities I delayed a reveal. The pictures are pretty crappy - coat and bag look much nicer in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very much in love with them.  But now I have to pinch my purse for quite a while.... :lolots:




They're so pretty and that Alexa is such a cute bag. It look cute in you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! So British, Ludmilla![emoji7]
> The coat and the bag are absolutely perfect and look great on you!
> Huge congrats on your purchase![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





remainsilly said:


> &#9825;SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE--thud! &#9825;
> Oops. So much squee, fainted for a minute.
> 
> These are stunning, perfect look.
> Am very happy to see you so pleased.  Well deserved success, my friend.
> Enjoy.





Murphy47 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!! Warm AND chic. Enjoy.





vink said:


> They're so pretty and that Alexa is such a cute bag. It look cute in you!



Thank you, ladies. You are very kind. :shame: Yes, I have to admit that I'm a very happy and proud bunny at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's Traveling Tuesday! I'm on the train to the next big city where I'm going to visit friends and my cousin and all those nice bag stores. I will stay there until tomorrow. [emoji4] After a very long debate with myself about the handbag to choose (I would have loved to use my new Lady Oak) I have chosen my older worry free dust pink Picard bag. The reason: it has zippers and more compartments.
What are your favorite bags for travel? [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's Traveling Tuesday! I'm on the train to the next big city where I'm going to visit friends and my cousin and all those nice bag stores. I will stay there until tomorrow. [emoji4] After a very long debate with myself about the handbag to choose (I would have loved to use my new Lady Oak) I have chosen my older worry free dust pink Picard bag. The reason: it has zippers and more compartments.
> What are your favorite bags for travel? [emoji8]




Wow! Enjoy your trip and visit, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
You are going to have a great time, I'm sure, like a mini vacation ! [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
Your Picard bag is perfect for travel , with all the zippers and compartments...
Most of our bags are not travel friendly even if we'd love to take them with us...
My favourite bag for travels is my LP, roomy, lightweight, waterproof and worry free.
I also have my Reebok sportsbag which is very convenient.
Sometimes, when I reach my destination, I wish I had taken one of my most beautiful bags, especially if, while walking around the city, I see lots of ladies carrying one of "my" bags!
I then say to myself " Next Time, take your Gerard Darel or JL Fernandez!"
But I don't! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

For travel?
Pacsafe. With slash-proof steel inserts.
Or campomaggi messenger. With its beaten-to-hell look, so popular with sleepless wanderers.

Am less a fashion statement traveler, more surly vagabond with stash of apples & puzzle books.
Tragic.

Ludmilla, happy/safe travels! &#9825;


----------



## Mariapia

After a rainy Tuesday and my orange neo Le Pliage to cheer me up, I have decided to give my John Galliano bag a chance to see the light of day after  a long summer sleep in my closet....[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> After a rainy Tuesday and my orange neo Le Pliage to cheer me up, I have decided to give my John Galliano bag a chance to see the light of day after  a long summer sleep in my closet....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3177334




That's a very pretty bag! It's always fun to use our wardrobe beauties. [emoji7]
I did a good job at handbag spotting during the last two days. I saw tons of LV & MK (funnily a lot of fake MK), some MCM, a Birkin, a Chanel boy, two Diors, three Celine luggage robot bags and a black quilted Cara and a black mini Lexy from Mulberry. I was totally underwhelmed by the bags in the various shops. Nothing really interested or impressed me. [emoji53] I saw the cute macaroons bag charm by that French brand with L... It costed 40 and so I decided that I don't need it. [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ...I saw the cute macaroons bag charm by that French brand with L... It costed 40 and so I decided that I don't need it. [emoji1]



This sounds terribly sensible & intelligent.
Whereas I would bootleg my internal organs, to get a mulberry bear.

One of us shouldn't be allowed to operate heavy machinery or touch fire.
It's probably me. 

Glad trip went well!
----
+1 Great bag, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This sounds terribly sensible & intelligent.
> 
> Whereas I would bootleg my internal organs, to get a mulberry bear.
> 
> 
> 
> One of us shouldn't be allowed to operate heavy machinery or touch fire.
> 
> It's probably me.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad trip went well!
> 
> ----
> 
> +1 Great bag, Mariapia!




Hehehe. I was already in the way to the cashpoint, but couldn't bring myself to spend this amount of money on a bit of (veeeeery cute) bling. [emoji6]
Forgot to mention that I saw two Chloe Marcies in action, too. Very pretty bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I was already in* the way to the cashpoint, but couldn't bring myself to spend this amount of money on a bit of (veeeeery cute) bling. [emoji6]
> Forgot to mention that I saw two Chloe Marcies in action, too. Very pretty bags!




*on


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I was already in the way to the cashpoint, but couldn't bring myself to spend this amount of money on a bit of (veeeeery cute) bling. [emoji6]
> Forgot to mention that I saw two Chloe Marcies in action, too. Very pretty bags!



Ah, the chloe marcie. 
Santa must hear about this bag from you, perhaps?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I was already in the way to the cashpoint, but couldn't bring myself to spend this amount of money on a bit of (veeeeery cute) bling. [emoji6]
> Forgot to mention that I saw two Chloe Marcies in action, too. Very pretty bags!




I suppose, Ludmilla, that you are talking about this[emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's a lovely charm! [emoji7]
At Ladurée boutique, it costs  35, a little cheaper than in Germany....
As for the Chloé Marcie, I love it too!
I am happy to hear that you had a wonderful trip and saw lots of beautiful bags IRL....
But your recent gorgeous purchase helped you resist temptation![emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I suppose, Ludmilla, that you are talking about this[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3177623
> 
> It's a lovely charm! [emoji7]
> At Ladurée boutique, it costs  35, a little cheaper than in Germany....
> As for the Chloé Marcie, I love it too!
> I am happy to hear that you had a wonderful trip and saw lots of beautiful bags IRL....
> But your recent gorgeous purchase helped you resist temptation![emoji106][emoji7]




Yes! I meant exactly this little beauty. [emoji4] I knew, that you would know the name of the brand. [emoji4] I'm still very tempted, it would look so nice on the Balzane. I plan to visit the city before Christmas again - maybe I will get it then. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the chloe marcie.
> 
> Santa must hear about this bag from you, perhaps?




Hm. I guess Santa will be pretty deaf regarding bags... [emoji53]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. I guess Santa will be pretty deaf regarding bags... [emoji53]




I don't think Santa is deaf per se. 
Just employing the male habit of selective listening. 
For example, you say "That bag would look so excellent with my wardrobe. It would really make a lot of my outfits pop. "
He hears " What? Wardrobe? Does this mean more shopping? I think I will go to the hardware store and not think about shopping. Or Christmas. Ever."


----------



## Katiesmama

Again, can't multiquote but just wanted to chime in with:
Ludmilla, I love your coat and Alexa.   So beautiful!   I too love the Laduree charms.    There aren't any stores near me, all I've been able to come up with is buying from NYC and I think the price was anywhere from $50-$70 dollars.  So they'll wait.  At least a little longer.


Maria, was that your Galliano bag?   It's gorgeous.


For traveling, I still go with my Vera Bradley bags.   Mainly because I can't put one of my good bags on the floor of an airplane.  Once home the Vera goes right in the washing machine.   


I didn't go back too many pages but has anyone heard news from Fim?


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> It's Traveling Tuesday! I'm on the train to the next big city where I'm going to visit friends and my cousin and all those nice bag stores. I will stay there until tomorrow. [emoji4] After a very long debate with myself about the handbag to choose (I would have loved to use my new Lady Oak) I have chosen my older worry free dust pink Picard bag. The reason: it has zippers and more compartments.
> What are your favorite bags for travel? [emoji8]







remainsilly said:


> For travel?
> 
> Pacsafe. With slash-proof steel inserts.
> 
> Or campomaggi messenger. With its beaten-to-hell look, so popular with sleepless wanderers.
> 
> 
> 
> Am less a fashion statement traveler, more surly vagabond with stash of apples & puzzle books.
> 
> Tragic.
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla, happy/safe travels! &#9825;




Have a great trip, Ludmilla.

I would love a campomaggi bag to carry for travel.

I carry a nylon mz Wallace shoulder bag with lots of zips and pockets to stash everything in (often apples or granola bars, Etc) it has a cross body strap which comes in handy when I'm loaded up like a pack animal.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> After a rainy Tuesday and my orange neo Le Pliage to cheer me up, I have decided to give my John Galliano bag a chance to see the light of day after  a long summer sleep in my closet....[emoji3]
> View attachment 3177334




That's a lovely one!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the chloe marcie.
> 
> Santa must hear about this bag from you, perhaps?




That's a nice looking bag. Every time I see one In the wild, I'm delighted by the details on it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I don't think Santa is deaf per se.
> Just employing the male habit of selective listening.
> For example, you say "That bag would look so excellent with my wardrobe. It would really make a lot of my outfits pop. "
> He hears " What? Wardrobe? Does this mean more shopping? I think I will go to the hardware store and not think about shopping. Or Christmas. Ever."



:lolots: You know Santa very well!



Katiesmama said:


> Again, can't multiquote but just wanted to chime in with:
> Ludmilla, I love your coat and Alexa.   So beautiful!   I too love the Laduree charms.    There aren't any stores near me, all I've been able to come up with is buying from NYC and I think the price was anywhere from $50-$70 dollars.  So they'll wait.  At least a little longer.
> 
> 
> Maria, was that your Galliano bag?   It's gorgeous.
> 
> 
> For traveling, I still go with my Vera Bradley bags.   Mainly because I can't put one of my good bags on the floor of an airplane.  Once home the Vera goes right in the washing machine.
> 
> 
> I didn't go back too many pages but has anyone heard news from Fim?



Thank you for your compliments regarding Alexa and coat.  
At the moment I'm kicking myself a bit, because I didn't take the Laduree charm with me. 

No, Fim hasn't posted for a while now and I don't know anything new. I really hope that she and her husband are well.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Have a great trip, Ludmilla.
> 
> I would love a campomaggi bag to carry for travel.
> 
> I carry a nylon mz Wallace shoulder bag with lots of zips and pockets to stash everything in (often apples or granola bars, Etc) it has a cross body strap which comes in handy when I'm loaded up like a pack animal.



MZ Wallace bags look very practical. I wish you could buy them around here, too.



misskris03 said:


> That's a nice looking bag. Every time I see one In the wild, I'm delighted by the details on it.



Oh, yes. And the leather is also very nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's *Back at Home Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. :tumbleweed:
After my visit to the big city  with all its sweet temptations I'm glad to be at home again. Where I don't see so many beautiful designer handbags every day. Seriously, I can walk through the streets without contorting my neck, without running into street lamps, without stalking ladies through stores. 
What happened to you during our much loved (and sometimes quite dangerous) sport of handbag spotting? Did you receive some awkward side glances? Or did you nearly fall down an escalator? I'm curious to hear about your bag spotting adventures! :ninja:


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Back at Home Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. :tumbleweed:
> After my visit to the big city  with all its sweet temptations I'm glad to be at home again. Where I don't see so many beautiful designer handbags every day. Seriously, I can walk through the streets without contorting my neck, without running into street lamps, without stalking ladies through stores.
> What happened to you during our much loved (and sometimes quite dangerous) sport of handbag spotting? Did you receive some awkward side glances? Or did you nearly fall down an escalator? I'm curious to hear about your bag spotting adventures! :ninja:



I pointed @ a chanel gst once. Because man in my life didn't know what style looked like.
And I asked a woman on a train about her bag. Because bag had lots of cool zippers.

I am spotee, sometimes. Usually with mulberry oxblood bayswater. 
A woman saw me touch a leaf, then grabbed my arm & insisted we walk around store together. Checking if floral arrangements were real or fake.
She never mentioned my bayswater. But, I noticed her oggling it.
Her husband stood with man, shrugging. As though this happened frequently, so he endured.

Another time, someone stopped me & exclaimed, "You moved the cloche off the handle! I want to do this, too!" And I responded, "Yes! It's annoying!"
Once, a woman @ conference table reached out to stroke leather. Then realized what she'd done & smiled. I smiled back. Happens.

I think I prefer quietly skulking along my pig trails unnoticed. 
And usually oggle bags from afar, not wanting to bother people.
But, I do oggle them. Of course.
-------
Fim! You will force us into a "Where's Waldo?" type frenzy, soon.
Updates, please.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Have a great trip, Ludmilla.
> 
> I would love a campomaggi bag to carry for travel.
> 
> I carry a nylon mz Wallace shoulder bag with lots of zips and pockets to stash everything in (often apples or granola bars, Etc) it has a cross body strap which comes in handy when I'm loaded up like a pack animal.


Campomaggi is great--but, glad I have small size. Heavy, with thick leather.

Nylon is best traveling friend. It goes into washing machine. 
You are smart.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Back at Home Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. :tumbleweed:
> After my visit to the big city  with all its sweet temptations I'm glad to be at home again. Where I don't see so many beautiful designer handbags every day. Seriously, I can walk through the streets without contorting my neck, without running into street lamps, without stalking ladies through stores.
> What happened to you during our much loved (and sometimes quite dangerous) sport of handbag spotting? Did you receive some awkward side glances? Or did you nearly fall down an escalator? I'm curious to hear about your bag spotting adventures! :ninja:




Handbag spotting is my favourite sport!
I once asked a lady waiting at the cash desk what brand was her lovely tote...
She looked at me as if I were going to snatch it from her...
I just said " I am a bag collector " 
She seemed to relax a bit " It's Lancaster.... An old model"
As if she meant " You won't be able to find it!"[emoji35]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I pointed @ a chanel gst once. Because man in my life didn't know what style looked like.
> And I asked a woman on a train about her bag. Because bag had lots of cool zippers.
> 
> I am spotee, sometimes. Usually with mulberry oxblood bayswater.
> A woman saw me touch a leaf, then grabbed my arm & insisted we walk around store together. Checking if floral arrangements were real or fake.
> She never mentioned my bayswater. But, I noticed her oggling it.
> Her husband stood with man, shrugging. As though this happened frequently, so he endured.
> 
> Another time, someone stopped me & exclaimed, "You moved the cloche off the handle! I want to do this, too!" And I responded, "Yes! It's annoying!"
> Once, a woman @ conference table reached out to stroke leather. Then realized what she'd done & smiled. I smiled back. Happens.
> 
> I think I prefer quietly skulking along my pig trails unnoticed.
> And usually oggle bags from afar, not wanting to bother people.
> But, I do oggle them. Of course.
> -------
> Fim! You will force us into a "Where's Waldo?" type frenzy, soon.
> Updates, please.



My bags get touched on the train sometimes. Most of the time after asking if it is allowed to touch them. 



Mariapia said:


> Handbag spotting is my favourite sport!
> I once asked a lady waiting at the cash desk what brand was her lovely tote...
> She looked at me as if I were going to snatch it from her...
> I just said " I am a bag collector "
> She seemed to relax a bit " It's Lancaster.... An old model"
> As if she meant " You won't be able to find it!"[emoji35]



I had to google Lancaster - pretty bags! 
Hm. Maybe the lady wanted to look humble by stating that her bag was an older model? Or she tried to look not too ignorant in front of a well educated bag collector like you are?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My bags get touched on the train sometimes. Most of the time after asking if it is allowed to touch them.
> 
> 
> 
> I had to google Lancaster - pretty bags!
> Hm. Maybe the lady wanted to look humble by stating that her bag was an older model? Or she tried to look not too ignorant in front of a well educated bag collector like you are?




No, no, Ludmilla! That was the kind of lady I would not talk to if I had to ask for directions [emoji83][emoji83]
She was definitely annoyed and suspicious.. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's* Falling Leaves Friday* on Pinch Purse Island. 
As the leaves of the trees outside my window float slowly to the ground I wonder what you ladies do with your worn and torn bags? After accompanying us through sunshine, rain, storms, heat and cold, after riding with us on trains, bicycles, bus and subway, after sitting on desks, chairs or even on the ground, when their corners are worn, when their hardware is tarnished and scratched, when their straps are torn, their zippers broken - do you send them off to the evil bay? Do you throw them into the dustbin? Or do you still keep them in your wardrobe and look at them from time to time and remember all the adventures you had together?
Well, I'm a hoarder and keep them for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, no, Ludmilla! That was the kind of lady I would not talk to if I had to ask for directions [emoji83][emoji83]
> She was definitely annoyed and suspicious.. [emoji15][emoji15]



Hm. Ok. Well, it's pretty sad when you are so unkind to a stranger who is asking you a question about your bag and even complimenting it... 
I'm sorry, that you had such a bad experience....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's* Falling Leaves Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> As the leaves of the trees outside my window float slowly to the ground I wonder what you ladies do with your worn and torn bags? After accompanying us through sunshine, rain, storms, heat and cold, after riding with us on trains, bicycles, bus and subway, after sitting on desks, chairs or even on the ground, when their corners are worn, when their hardware is tarnished and scratched, when their straps are torn, their zippers broken - do you send them off to the evil bay? Do you throw them into the dustbin? Or do you still keep them in your wardrobe and look at them from time to time and remember all the adventures you had together?
> Well, I'm a hoarder and keep them for sentimental reasons.




It rarely happens,Ludmilla....[emoji3]
I have so many bags that they stay young... [emoji6]
Anyway, should something happen to one of them, I think I'd put it at the back of my closet and look at it from time to time....for sentimental reasons too![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It rarely happens,Ludmilla....[emoji3]
> *I have so many bags that they stay young...* [emoji6]
> Anyway, should something happen to one of them, I think I'd put it at the back of my closet and look at it from time to time....for sentimental reasons too![emoji173]&#65039;



 We are in the same boat! By dust pink Picard bag is my oldest leather bag and as it was my only leather bag for quite a while I used it for every occasion (work/evening out/wedding/shopping/...). It is the only bag that shows wear and tear - the others not so.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It's* Falling Leaves Friday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> As the leaves of the trees outside my window float slowly to the ground I wonder what you ladies do with your worn and torn bags? After accompanying us through sunshine, rain, storms, heat and cold, after riding with us on trains, bicycles, bus and subway, after sitting on desks, chairs or even on the ground, when their corners are worn, when their hardware is tarnished and scratched, when their straps are torn, their zippers broken - do you send them off to the evil bay? Do you throw them into the dustbin? Or do you still keep them in your wardrobe and look at them from time to time and remember all the adventures you had together?
> Well, I'm a hoarder and keep them for sentimental reasons.



Words to live by, Ludmilla! And definitely in keeping with my new reality. It will be a very long time indeed before I can afford even to look at a new bag. 

However, my DH is home and on the mend and I truly cannot ask more than that. I hope to catch up on all that I have missed here on our Island while thanking each and every one of my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders for your kindest of thoughts and encouragement during my DH's recent difficulties.

It is good to be back as I've missed you all so much.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Words to live by, Ludmilla! And definitely in keeping with my new reality. It will be a very long time indeed before I can afford even to look at a new bag.
> 
> However, my DH is home and on the mend and I truly cannot ask more than that. I hope to catch up on all that I have missed here on our Island while thanking each and every one of my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders for your kindest of thoughts and encouragement during my DH's recent difficulties.
> 
> It is good to be back as I've missed you all so much.




Glad you're back, Fim[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]

A DH on the mend is the most important thing!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Words to live by, Ludmilla! And definitely in keeping with my new reality. It will be a very long time indeed before I can afford even to look at a new bag.
> 
> However, my DH is home and on the mend and I truly cannot ask more than that. I hope to catch up on all that I have missed here on our Island while thanking each and every one of my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders for your kindest of thoughts and encouragement during my DH's recent difficulties.
> 
> It is good to be back as I've missed you all so much.



*FIM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
You are back!!!!!!
I worried so much about you and your DH! I'm so glad to hear from you. And I'm very relieved that your DH is getting better. Send him some well-wishes. 

Hehehehe. We had some adventures here on the island for sure. And we missed you so much. :kiss:


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## remainsilly

The Fimster returneth!
Huzzah, huzzah!

We've been trying to keep Murphy under control. But this proves impossible.
And really a lot less fun than letting her loose on the world @ full throttle.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Words to live by, Ludmilla! And definitely in keeping with my new reality. It will be a very long time indeed before I can afford even to look at a new bag.
> 
> However, my DH is home and on the mend and I truly cannot ask more than that. I hope to catch up on all that I have missed here on our Island while thanking each and every one of my fellow Pinch Purse Islanders for your kindest of thoughts and encouragement during my DH's recent difficulties.
> 
> It is good to be back as I've missed you all so much.




Our lovely Fim is back![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I am so happy to see you back, Fim!
And to know that your DH is home recovering !
We have been so worried!
That's when we realize that health is the most important thing in life !
Try to relax now. Everything is okay![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The Fimster returneth!
> 
> Huzzah, huzzah!
> 
> 
> 
> We've been trying to keep Murphy under control. But this proves impossible.
> 
> And really a lot less fun than letting her loose on the world @ full throttle.




It is awesome to have Fim back!!!!!
I will say it is harder to fly under the radar with cell phone cameras.


----------



## Katiesmama

So good to hear from you, Fim.   And especially that your husband is doing better.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji7]
I have very few black bags but today I decided to take one out....
Not because it had to match my shoes [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]but because I had lots to carry and it weighs nothing!
On the other hand it's full of travel stamps and makes me dream of long journeys across the world.[emoji3]
Here is a pic of my Barbara Rihl nylon tote!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7]
> I have very few black bags but today I decided to take one out....
> Not because it had to match my shoes [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]but because I had lots to carry and it weighs nothing!
> On the other hand it's full of travel stamps and makes me dream of long journeys across the world.[emoji3]
> Here is a pic of my Barbara Rihl nylon tote!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3180758




Yay for your nice black bag! Always fun to see it. I used my small nylon GGL today as it was raining. [emoji4] How funny, that we both used nylon bags. [emoji1][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay for your nice black bag! Always fun to see it. I used my small nylon GGL today as it was raining. [emoji4] How funny, that we both used nylon bags. [emoji1][emoji8]




Sometimes, I wonder why I have so many leather bags! [emoji15][emoji15]
A collection of nylon bags would be enough, I tnink, and so much cheaper too![emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Sometimes, I wonder why I have so many leather bags! [emoji15][emoji15]
> A collection of nylon bags would be enough, I tnink, and so much cheaper too![emoji23]




Nylon is practical of course. And lighter weight. 
But is there anything better than the smell of a good leather bag?
When I am having a bag day I like to go to my local department stores and fondle the fine Italian leather. Not necessarily buy, just fondle. 
Picks me right up. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Sometimes, I wonder why I have so many leather bags! [emoji15][emoji15]
> A collection of nylon bags would be enough, I tnink, and so much cheaper too![emoji23]



I know just what you mean, Mariapia!  

During my DH's recent hospitalization (and subsequent doctor appointments) my leather bags got short shrift while I invariably grabbed one of my nylon bags.

While I will always love my leather bags, I have to admit that my nylon bags afforded me the luxury of having _one less_ thing to worry about recently.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nylon is practical of course. And lighter weight.
> But is there anything better than the smell of a good leather bag?
> When I am having a bag day I like to go to my local department stores and fondle the fine Italian leather. Not necessarily buy, just fondle.
> Picks me right up. [emoji4]




I totally agree with you. I like my nylon bags, but I love my leather bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh, and I forget to add: my name is Ludmilla and I'm a handbag sniffer. Before I load one of my bags I have to sniff at it. Sometimes I have to sniff at it when I return home and set it down. It's tragic, but it's true. Should open an anonymous handbag sniffers... [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, and I forget to add: my name is Ludmilla and I'm a handbag sniffer. Before I load one of my bags I have to sniff at it. Sometimes I have to sniff at it when I return home and set it down. It's tragic, but it's true. Should open an anonymous handbag sniffers... [emoji1]


Some handbag sniffers find really interesting things. 
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT971UBza-mDXKnzXZdsNxWtAdyrNILFDKpfwhK2c5j4Yk9BnSb
But, sign me up for leather sniffer membership, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know just what you mean, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> During my DH's recent hospitalization (and subsequent doctor appointments) my leather bags got short shrift while I invariably grabbed one of my nylon bags.
> 
> 
> 
> While I will always love my leather bags, I have to admit that my nylon bags afforded me the luxury of having _one less_ thing to worry about recently.




It's something I have noticed too, Fim. When I am under lots of stress, I choose one of my nylon bags as if, as you put it, I didn't want to add more stress to an already difficult situation.[emoji17]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Show Off Monday* on Pinch Purse Island.  Don't worry I won't show you my hangover Halloween face, but my new coat and Lady Oak. Both arrived last week, but due to all our festivities I delayed a reveal. The pictures are pretty crappy - coat and bag look much nicer in real life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm very much in love with them.  But now I have to pinch my purse for quite a while.... :lolots:




Beautiful, Ludmilla! I've been at a conference for most of the week and I'm sorry I missed the new bag & your coat. Classics both.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Nylon is practical of course. And lighter weight.
> But is there anything better than the smell of a good leather bag?
> When I am having a bag day I like to go to my local department stores and fondle the fine Italian leather. Not necessarily buy, just fondle.
> Picks me right up. [emoji4]




Yes! I too am an inveterate bag sniffer. In fact, it was the intoxicating smell of my first Belen echandia bag that got me hooked on handbags. 

When I read about remain silly's campomaggi last week, my first thought was that I'd love to smell it


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Some handbag sniffers find really interesting things.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT971UBza-mDXKnzXZdsNxWtAdyrNILFDKpfwhK2c5j4Yk9BnSb
> 
> But, sign me up for leather sniffer membership, too.




Perhaps the cop and his k9 pal are merely appreciative of a nice leather bag?


----------



## misskris03

Fimpagebag said:


> I know just what you mean, Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> During my DH's recent hospitalization (and subsequent doctor appointments) my leather bags got short shrift while I invariably grabbed one of my nylon bags.
> 
> 
> 
> While I will always love my leather bags, I have to admit that my nylon bags afforded me the luxury of having _one less_ thing to worry about recently.




Oh Fim, I'm so sorry for your husband's health difficulties. I hope he is on the mend.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Beautiful, Ludmilla! I've been at a conference for most of the week and I'm sorry I missed the new bag & your coat. Classics both.



Thank you! I'm very much in love with both. :kiss:


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nylon is practical of course. And lighter weight.
> But is there anything better than the smell of a good leather bag?
> When I am having a bag day I like to go to my local department stores and fondle the fine Italian leather. Not necessarily buy, just fondle.
> Picks me right up. [emoji4]





remainsilly said:


> Some handbag sniffers find really interesting things.
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT971UBza-mDXKnzXZdsNxWtAdyrNILFDKpfwhK2c5j4Yk9BnSb
> But, sign me up for leather sniffer membership, too.





misskris03 said:


> Yes! I too am an inveterate bag sniffer. In fact, it was the intoxicating smell of my first Belen echandia bag that got me hooked on handbags.
> 
> When I read about remain silly's campomaggi last week, my first thought was that I'd love to smell it



We should meet every Thursday at 8 pm at the Happy Mackerel. Our much beloved landlord will provide us with liquid refreshments and some nice muffins and crackers. Everyone has to bring at least one leather bag so we can smell at them in turns. All Islanders are very welcome to join in! :snack:

Hm... or do you think group sniffing is not in the spirit of the ALS (Anonymous Leather Sniffers)?


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, and I forget to add: my name is Ludmilla and I'm a handbag sniffer. Before I load one of my bags I have to sniff at it. Sometimes I have to sniff at it when I return home and set it down. It's tragic, but it's true. Should open an anonymous handbag sniffers... [emoji1]



I do it too! I spend so much time with them, they're like my security blankets. I'm also a fondler. I really, really love my bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We should meet every Thursday at 8 pm at the Happy Mackerel. Our much beloved landlord will provide us with liquid refreshments and some nice muffins and crackers. Everyone has to bring at least one leather bag so we can smell at them in turns. All Islanders are very welcome to join in! :snack:
> 
> Hm... or do you think group sniffing is not in the spirit of the ALS (Anonymous Leather Sniffers)?




I think Thursday meetings are an excellent idea!!!
This kind of meeting should keep us on the right side of our fav bar owner as the noise level will be less. 

But just to be clear, are we curing ourselves or enabling each other? Lol. 
I vote enabling.


----------



## Murphy47

Plus I really don't like crafts. 
And I don't want a handbag that looks like a turkey.


----------



## Shelby33

As long as the group sniffing is kept to leather it should be fine. 
And I don't want to be cured! I want more bags though...


----------



## Murphy47

Maybe we could bottle the scent for a perfume or essential oil? Waaayyy better than new car smell.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe we could bottle the scent for a perfume or essential oil? Waaayyy better than new car smell.



Am picturing scene of handing man in my life bottle of cologne.
As gift. As pure kindness.
And saying, "Here. I want you to smell like a handbag." Followed by my response to his anxious, bugged-eyes, "It's sexy."

I predict a kaliedoscopic freak show of wild confusion. Possibly the sofa being set on fire.
Especially if I drag home that scary turkey bag, too. 

But, Thursdays are good for me. I'm in.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Am picturing scene of handing man in my life bottle of cologne.
> As gift. As pure kindness.
> And saying, "Here. I want you to smell like a handbag." Followed by my response to his anxious, bugged-eyes, "It's sexy."
> 
> I predict a kaliedoscopic freak show of wild confusion. Possibly the sofa being set on fire.
> Especially if I drag home that scary turkey bag, too.
> 
> But, Thursdays are good for me. I'm in.



^^

Speaking of men and leather.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Our anonymous group is definitely for enabling! 
Knitting and crafting is strictly forbidden. No scary DIY bags.

Remainsilly, I have found an old German perfume/after-shave called "Russian leather". The adverts talk a lot about being manly and sexy. And look very James Bond-ish. The man in your life would be very pleased. Just don't tell him that  he is going to smell like a handbag...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Speaking of men and leather.....



:lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Our anonymous group is definitely for enabling!
> Knitting and crafting is strictly forbidden. No scary DIY bags.
> 
> Remainsilly, I have found an old German perfume/after-shave called "Russian leather". The adverts talk a lot about being manly and sexy. And look very James Bond-ish. The man in your life would be very pleased. Just don't tell him that  he is going to smell like a handbag...




I am going to get NOTHING done today as mind is now occupied with this
	

		
			
		

		
	



Smelling like leather


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am going to get NOTHING done today as mind is now occupied with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182527
> 
> Smelling like leather




Oh yes! [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> ^^
> 
> Speaking of men and leather.....




Hilarious, Fim![emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am going to get NOTHING done today as mind is now occupied with this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182527
> 
> Smelling like leather







Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes! [emoji7]




My mind is still occupied with Enrique![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Oh, you mean this guy [emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	



I bet he smells like leather too. Spanish leather.


----------



## Murphy47

Italian leather.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Plus I really don't like crafts.
> And I don't want a handbag that looks like a turkey.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182477




Wow! That obviously was a lot of work for someone...well crafted but incredibly ugly.


----------



## misskris03

Shelby33 said:


> As long as the group sniffing is kept to leather it should be fine.
> 
> And I don't want to be cured! I want more bags though...




Hear, hear! If sniffing bags is wrong, I don't wanna be right


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Hear, hear! If sniffing bags is wrong, I don't wanna be right




If I said you had a beautiful bag, could I hold it against me?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> If I said you had a beautiful bag, could I hold it against me?




Ha!


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> If I said you had a beautiful bag, could I hold it against me?



Hahahahaha!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Wow! That obviously was a lot of work for someone...well crafted but incredibly ugly.



:lolots: 



misskris03 said:


> Hear, hear! If sniffing bags is wrong, I don't wanna be right



Yay! Another anonymous leather sniffer. Great. We are going to be a merry group. 



Murphy47 said:


> If I said you had a beautiful bag, could I hold it against me?



Hehehehe. Nope.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, and I forget to add: my name is Ludmilla and I'm a handbag sniffer. Before I load one of my bags I have to sniff at it. Sometimes I have to sniff at it when I return home and set it down. It's tragic, but it's true. Should open an anonymous handbag sniffers... [emoji1]


I do this too!! Maybe I can join your club??


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I do this too!! Maybe I can join your club??



Sure! The more the merrier.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oh, you mean this guy [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3182719
> 
> I bet he smells like leather too. Spanish leather.




Wow! Spanish leather is one of the best![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Hear, hear! If sniffing bags is wrong, I don't wanna be right




Same here, misskris ![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, misskris ![emoji106][emoji106]




Hehehe. I knew you would join our merry leather sniffer group. [emoji8]


----------



## Shelby33

For me its part of the attraction of the bag. It loses points if it doesn't smell great. This one smells soooo good...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I knew you would join our merry leather sniffer group. [emoji8]




Of course, Ludmilla! [emoji3][emoji3]
The only time I wasn't a sniffer, I got ripped off!
I had found a lovely jacket on sale, the SA told me the LEATHER was particularly light weight. I bought it in a second, went home, put it in my closet ( it was still summer) and when I took it out, my mother said " It doesn't look like leather to me"
I looked at the tag inside, it was PUC![emoji26]
Lesson learnt![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> For me its part of the attraction of the bag. It loses points if it doesn't smell great. This one smells soooo good...




I would like to smell it too, Shelby! It's lovely![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Shelby33

Thanks, I'm watching TV with it now


----------



## Murphy47

You mean like this?


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> For me its part of the attraction of the bag. It loses points if it doesn't smell great. This one smells soooo good...



Very pretty. I always hug my bags while commuting on train! 



Mariapia said:


> Of course, Ludmilla! [emoji3][emoji3]
> The only time I wasn't a sniffer, I got ripped off!
> I had found a lovely jacket on sale, the SA told me the LEATHER was particularly light weight. I bought it in a second, went home, put it in my closet ( it was still summer) and when I took it out, my mother said " It doesn't look like leather to me"
> I looked at the tag inside, it was PUC![emoji26]
> Lesson learnt![emoji15][emoji15]



That's a bummer, Mariapia. Sometimes I wonder if they all try to fool their customers or if they don't KNOW what they are selling. I guess, it's the first way... :censor:



Murphy47 said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3183980


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla, it seems very difficult to hire good professionnals, the place I was talking about in my post is located in a trendy city. 
The boutiques only want to employ young girls, if you are over 30 you will never get the chance to work there. The shops would look stuck in the mud according to the owners.
I have noticed that most of the young shop assistants are totally unable to check if the size of the shoes you are trying on is the right one!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, it seems very difficult to hire good professionnals, the place I was talking about in my post is located in a trendy city.
> The boutiques only want to employ young girls, if you are over 30 you will never get the chance to work there. The shops would look stuck in the mud according to the owners.
> I have noticed that most of the young shop assistants are totally unable to check if the size of the shoes you are trying on is the right one!




They hire young girls because they will work crazy hours for less. 
It's just ridiculous. 
My of these young ladies have no experience working with mature customers. I frequently end up walking out of a boutique very frustrated and end up at my local department store.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh. I forgot that nowadays (school) girls work at the boutiques. You are definitely correct: they spoil the whole shopping experience. [emoji53]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. I forgot that nowadays (school) girls work at the boutiques. You are definitely correct: they spoil the whole shopping experience. [emoji53]




Yes, we even have 16 years old working in shops. Some have dropped out of school and think because they love fashion, they are going to be professional SA's in one day flat!
Working in a shop, for them, is the ultimate goal. 
Some owners take advantage of the situation and offer them very low pay...

Selling is a job and not an easy one and lots of those young girls resign once they realise they have to work on Saturdays when their friends or boyfriends are enjoying their week-ends or finish work at 5pm during the week...
It's the same with young boys who want to be cooks..
Many of them don't even finish their first year of apprenticeship.


----------



## Murphy47

Very true. 
Having been both and SA and a restaurant server for 20 years I can say that loving clothes or food is just not enough. 
It is very hard work. It also limits you to making friends with only people who work the same hours. 
My daughter has been working at a major upscale outdoor clothing chain for about a year and enjoys most aspects of it. The company provides much training in each department so she knows what she is talking about, which is good. 
The best part of her job, however, is that constant exposure to self entitled shoppers has prompted her to finish her degree FASTER and move on to a regular 9-5 job. 
That alone has made me do the happy dance.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Very true.
> Having been both and SA and a restaurant server for 20 years I can say that loving clothes or food is just not enough.
> It is very hard work. It also limits you to making friends with only people who work the same hours.
> My daughter has been working at a major upscale outdoor clothing chain for about a year and enjoys most aspects of it. The company provides much training in each department so she knows what she is talking about, which is good.
> The best part of her job, however, is that constant exposure to self entitled shoppers has prompted her to finish her degree FASTER and move on to a regular 9-5 job.
> That alone has made me do the happy dance.




Nothing like that kind of experience to finish a degree as soon as possible.
One of my friend's son had decided to stop going to Uni, he just couldn't stand it any more. He started working at a newsagent 's and in a supermarket.
My friend was very worried. 
I remember telling her " let him do what he wants now, you can be sure he will be fed up with getting up at 4 am everyday "
After one year and a half, he had enough! 
He is now a brilliant accountant !


----------



## Murphy47

Young people seem to think food service or sales is "easy" or "fun". While it can be sometimes, it's mostly just WORK. 
I will say tho, in either of those jobs I never needed to worry about working out and could eat whatever I wanted. I do miss that.


----------



## Amazona

OMG I can SO relate to this - I've worked in customer service most of my life, and also made a living training customer service personnel. It's not easy to find people with the right attitude; they might know a thing or two about the trade but too often, the attitude is totally wrong. Hard work, commitment, constantly learning and updating and upgrading your skills...there's so much that goes into being an excellent SA. 

"Hire the attitude, teach the skills" is a good piece of advice. I just wish the employers also remembered that you can't get a Mercedes for Lada money. The good ones won't stay unless they get the respect they deserve, and by respect I mean that and a decent salary. 
I'm so tired of shopping in places where I know more about the items than the staff.


----------



## Murphy47

So true, Amazona. 
My grandma always said, "There is no shame in being the trash collector. Just be the BEST trash collector." 
All jobs have value and are necessary in society. 
Take pride in your work and be the best!!


----------



## Shelby33

Do you guys like this? I really love hobos, but now I feel like the style is for more structured bags, which I don't like for me. The bag must be over ten years old. (Leàther smells great!)
So am I just being silly, I feel like me loving the bag should be enough but not sure if this is too dated.


----------



## Murphy47

Doesn't look dated. Have seen many with a similar style this week at various shops. Goes with the 70's look that's really hot right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> Do you guys like this? I really love hobos, but now I feel like the style is for more structured bags, which I don't like for me. The bag must be over ten years old. (Leàther smells great!)
> 
> So am I just being silly, I feel like me loving the bag should be enough but not sure if this is too dated.




I personally don't like structured bags, whether they are trendy or not.
I love your bag, that's exactly the kind of bags I own.
Never forget that designers are businessmen or business women.
They launch a trend to make us buy new things ...
New bags, new clothes, new wallpaper, you name It....
Sometimes It works, sometimes It doesn't....
I don't want to fall into that trap.
There comes a Time when enough is enough!
Wear your lovely bags and don't get yourself intoxicated with pure marketing![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> Do you guys like this? I really love hobos, but now I feel like the style is for more structured bags, which I don't like for me. The bag must be over ten years old. (Leàther smells great!)
> 
> So am I just being silly, I feel like me loving the bag should be enough but not sure if this is too dated.




I like that bag! [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> I personally don't like structured bags, whether they are trendy or not.
> I love your bag, that's exactly the kind of bags I own.
> Never forget that designers are businessmen or business women.
> They launch a trend to make us buy new things ...
> New bags, new clothes, new wallpaper, you name It....
> Sometimes It works, sometimes It doesn't....
> I don't want to fall into that trap.
> There comes a Time when enough is enough!
> Wear your lovely bags and don't get yourself intoxicated with pure marketing![emoji8]




Very good advice, as always. [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia--I am devastated to hear about what happened in Paris. I don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you and your country.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Mariapia--I am devastated to hear about what happened in Paris. I don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you and your country.




+1 [emoji25]


----------



## Shelby33

Mariapia, I'm so sorry, my thoughts will be with you and all of France.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> +1 [emoji25]







misskris03 said:


> Mariapia--I am devastated to hear about what happened in Paris. I don't know what to say. My heart goes out to you and your country.







Shelby33 said:


> Mariapia, I'm so sorry, my thoughts will be with you and all of France.




Thank you so much! [emoji7][emoji7]
Everybody is devastated. I am so sad.
No words can express my feelings.
We knew "they"  would target our country once again.
We just didn't know how, when and where....[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji7][emoji7]
> Everybody is devastated. I am so sad.
> No words can express my feelings.
> We knew "they"  would target our country once again.
> We just didn't know how, when and where....[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]



There are no words adequate to describe the horror your country has endured, Mariapia. But the courage, resolve, and resilience of you and your countrymen *will* overcome the evil that has befallen France.

Thoughts and prayers.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia, our hearts are with you and your countrymen.


----------



## Tuuli35

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji7][emoji7]
> Everybody is devastated. I am so sad.
> No words can express my feelings.
> We knew "they"  would target our country once again.
> We just didn't know how, when and where....[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]




I was really sad to hear and read what happened in Paris. I hope you are and your family-friends are safe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji7][emoji7]
> Everybody is devastated. I am so sad.
> No words can express my feelings.
> We knew "they"  would target our country once again.
> We just didn't know how, when and where....[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much! [emoji7][emoji7]
> Everybody is devastated. I am so sad.
> No words can express my feelings.
> We knew "they"  would target our country once again.
> We just didn't know how, when and where....[emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]




I hope all will get better soon.


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia - my thoughts are with you and your country.  Such a tragedy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> There are no words adequate to describe the horror your country has endured, Mariapia. But the courage, resolve, and resilience of you and your countrymen *will* overcome the evil that has befallen France.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts and prayers.....







Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, our hearts are with you and your countrymen.







Tuuli35 said:


> I was really sad to hear and read what happened in Paris. I hope you are and your family-friends are safe.







Ludmilla said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







vink said:


> I hope all will get better soon.







msd_bags said:


> Mariapia - my thoughts are with you and your country.  Such a tragedy.




Thank you all![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

After all it is Resilience Monday on Pinch Purse Island. What are the small things that keep you going? What brightens your darkest times? What accompanies you through hassle and grief? What helps you to keep hope?
Mine are an old blue toy parrot and an old toy cat. Both have to be with me when I'm ill and can't leave the bed or when I'm feeling down in general.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> After all it is Resilience Monday on Pinch Purse Island. What are the small things that keep you going? What brightens your darkest times? What accompanies you through hassle and grief? What helps you to keep hope?
> Mine are an old blue toy parrot and an old toy cat. Both have to be with me when I'm ill and can't leave the bed or when I'm feeling down in general.



Great topic.
And sending good thoughts to France, as recovers from tragedy. (Mariapia&#9825

What helps me chase out mental darkness?
1) Doing silly things & sharing laughs: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club-926434.html
2) books, other worlds between pages
3) the insane animals & people, rocketing around my rooms & garden
4) memories of travels, experiences, etc.
5) screaming @ handbags I don't like online, hoping new designs replace them soon: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRU1ED19eP1i7tra_W-W41NW89rZ6S8xG8mSEmpbE2Ygp-gOGZmkQ
6) constant, unexpected miracles--especially out in nature:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Great topic.
> 
> And sending good thoughts to France, as recovers from tragedy. (Mariapia&#9825
> 
> 
> 
> What helps me chase out mental darkness?
> 
> 1) Doing silly things & sharing laughs: http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club-926434.html
> 
> 2) books, other worlds between pages
> 
> 3) the insane animals & people, rocketing around my rooms & garden
> 
> 4) memories of travels, experiences, etc.
> 
> 5) screaming @ handbags I don't like online, hoping new designs replace them soon: http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRU1ED19eP1i7tra_W-W41NW89rZ6S8xG8mSEmpbE2Ygp-gOGZmkQ
> 
> 6) constant, unexpected miracles--especially out in nature:




All of those are good ways to stop gloomy thoughts. Esp. #1 as it brightens the days of others, too. I forgot about chocolate. And hot coffee. [emoji4]


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> After all it is Resilience Monday on Pinch Purse Island. What are the small things that keep you going? What brightens your darkest times? What accompanies you through hassle and grief? What helps you to keep hope?
> Mine are an old blue toy parrot and an old toy cat. Both have to be with me when I'm ill and can't leave the bed or when I'm feeling down in general.



Ok, it's weird, but when I am really down then I am trying to figure out if there is anything what would make me happy, if yes, then the situation isn't that bad. Plus, books, knitting, retail therapy, chocolate and glass of wine (listed not in particular order).


----------



## Katiesmama

Thoughts and prayers to all in France.   I pray every day for an end to the violence and hatred in this world.
When I need to chase away the blues, I'll listen to music or read, come here and read through the forums and do the same at Bookcrossing.com.   And if I'm just dealing with my own little pity party, I will list everything in my life I have been blessed with and should be thankful for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's *"Not Too Perfect" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island.

Lately as I look at my bags I am apt to see each imperfection, spot of wear, or odd mark less as a defect and more of a badge of honor. As I have not stood the test of time unscathed, neither have my bags. Each has a story to tell beyond mere acquisition.

Obviously for me, it's my Balenciaga Bob. His shortened tassels could be replaced. But then the story of Goat Pony and Bob's subsequent rescue would be expunged in the quest to appear as though nothing had happened.

I prefer the memories to perfection.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Ok, it's weird, but when I am really down then I am trying to figure out if there is anything what would make me happy, if yes, then the situation isn't that bad. Plus, books, knitting, retail therapy, chocolate and glass of wine (listed not in particular order).




Hi Tuuli! Nice to see you on the island again. [emoji4] Yes, knitting can lift the spirits, too. It is nice to create something beautiful when you feel bad and down. [emoji4] Are you very engaged in Christmas knitting? My niece is pregnant and looks in this certain way at me. She has already brought some wool. [emoji6]



Katiesmama said:


> Thoughts and prayers to all in France.   I pray every day for an end to the violence and hatred in this world.
> When I need to chase away the blues, I'll listen to music or read, come here and read through the forums and do the same at Bookcrossing.com.   And if I'm just dealing with my own little pity party, I will list everything in my life I have been blessed with and should be thankful for.




Listen to music is also a good idea. And yes, I read through tpf when feeling down, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Not Too Perfect" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Lately as I look at my bags I am apt to see each imperfection, spot of wear, or odd mark less as a defect and more of a badge of honor. As I have not stood the test of time unscathed, neither have my bags. Each has a story to tell beyond mere acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously for me, it's my Balenciaga Bob. His shortened tassels could be replaced. But then the story of Goat Pony and Bob's subsequent rescue would be expunged in the quest to appear as though nothing had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the memories to perfection.




Very true, Fim. The scratches on Miss Pickle will always remember me, how proud my Mum was, when I borrowed her that bag. [emoji4]
How is your DH doing? I'm thinking a lot about you and hope everything is on the mend and ok. [emoji8]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very true, Fim. The scratches on Miss Pickle will always remember me, how proud my Mum was, when I borrowed her that bag. [emoji4]
> How is your DH doing? I'm thinking a lot about you and hope everything is on the mend and ok. [emoji8]



Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. My DH is doing well, following doctor's orders while still maintaining his active lifestyle.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. My DH is doing well, following doctor's orders while still maintaining his active lifestyle.




Glad to hear DH is following doctors orders and on the mend. 
The shortened tassels on your Bbag are an improvement I think. 
Goat pony has an eye for proportions.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. My DH is doing well, following doctor's orders while still maintaining his active lifestyle.




Happy to hear this, Fim! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

In honor of our French friends across the pond...
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
an LC MIF with a scarf from the 2014 World Cup FFF team. 
Vive la France.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> In honor of our French friends across the pond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an LC MIF with a scarf from the 2014 World Cup FFF team.
> Vive la France.



Great bag and an even greater thought, Murphy.  


Vive la France!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> In honor of our French friends across the pond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an LC MIF with a scarf from the 2014 World Cup FFF team.
> Vive la France.







Fimpagebag said:


> Great bag and an even greater thought, Murphy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!




Great (and pretty) way to show your support, ladies. If I wouldn't have to stay in bed this week I would take out my MIF LC Balzane, too. [emoji632][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. My DH is doing well, following doctor's orders while still maintaining his active lifestyle.




Lots of men don't even want to hear about orders, let alone a doctor's ! 
I am happy to know that your DH is fully recovering, Fim!
But I am sure your presence is also very important ![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> In honor of our French friends across the pond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an LC MIF with a scarf from the 2014 World Cup FFF team.
> Vive la France.







Fimpagebag said:


> Great bag and an even greater thought, Murphy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!







Ludmilla said:


> Great (and pretty) way to show your support, ladies. If I wouldn't have to stay in bed this week I would take out my MIF LC Balzane, too. [emoji632][emoji8]




Ladies, you are the best! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Great (and pretty) way to show your support, ladies. If I wouldn't have to stay in bed this week I would take out my MIF LC Balzane, too. [emoji632][emoji8]



As always, it's the thought that counts, Ludmilla. I'm sorry you are feeling unwell and hope you will be better soon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lots of men don't even want to hear about orders, let alone a doctor's !
> I am happy to know that your DH is fully recovering, Fim!
> But I am sure your presence is also very important ![emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;



Particularly my presence in the kitchen, Mariapia!  :giggles:

His new diet is very low sodium so everything has to be made from scratch. Happily, I enjoy cooking and he enjoys eating!    :lolots:


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Particularly my presence in the kitchen, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> His new diet is very low sodium so everything has to be made from scratch. Happily, I enjoy cooking and he enjoys eating!    :lolots:




Isn't it amazing how your presence in the kitchen can do that? Lol. 
Happily there are many low sodium recipes out there now so food doesn't have to be so boring. 
Eating out will be a challenge. 
My mom is on an extra low sodium diet and it can be like a scavenger hunt to find tasty foo that fits within the parameters. 
Keep us posted on what options you find as I am always on the lookout for low sodium ideas.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> After all it is Resilience Monday on Pinch Purse Island. What are the small things that keep you going? What brightens your darkest times? What accompanies you through hassle and grief? What helps you to keep hope?
> Mine are an old blue toy parrot and an old toy cat. Both have to be with me when I'm ill and can't leave the bed or when I'm feeling down in general.




Books, dancing, and chocolate always help lift my mood up.  And also my favorite blanket. And then, I'll write until my hand hurt then I feel better.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> It's *"Not Too Perfect" Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Lately as I look at my bags I am apt to see each imperfection, spot of wear, or odd mark less as a defect and more of a badge of honor. As I have not stood the test of time unscathed, neither have my bags. Each has a story to tell beyond mere acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously for me, it's my Balenciaga Bob. His shortened tassels could be replaced. But then the story of Goat Pony and Bob's subsequent rescue would be expunged in the quest to appear as though nothing had happened.
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the memories to perfection.




Love that story of yours.  I also have a 07 sienna that the tassels got shortened accidentally coz DD wanted her as a passenger on her bike. Well, what can I say. DD was so happy she can keep my bag safe for the day.  

Memories over perfection anytime.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> In honor of our French friends across the pond...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3190407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an LC MIF with a scarf from the 2014 World Cup FFF team.
> Vive la France.




Such a striking combo! 




Fimpagebag said:


> Great bag and an even greater thought, Murphy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vive la France!




I love your smile. It's really help brighten the day.  




Fimpagebag said:


> Particularly my presence in the kitchen, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> His new diet is very low sodium so everything has to be made from scratch. Happily, I enjoy cooking and he enjoys eating!    :lolots:




You must be a very good cook, too.  DH always complain even though he keeps eating.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, it's the thought that counts, Ludmilla. I'm sorry you are feeling unwell and hope you will be better soon.




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Particularly my presence in the kitchen, Mariapia!  :giggles:
> 
> 
> 
> His new diet is very low sodium so everything has to be made from scratch. Happily, I enjoy cooking and he enjoys eating!    :lolots:




Being on a low sodium diet is very unpleasant at first, Fim, but then we get used to It and when there is salt somewhere, we notice It immediately....
But a good cook like you has certainly found tasty saltless  food![emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla, how are you today?[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Tuuli! Nice to see you on the island again. [emoji4] Yes, knitting can lift the spirits, too. It is nice to create something beautiful when you feel bad and down. [emoji4] Are you very engaged in Christmas knitting? My niece is pregnant and looks in this certain way at me. She has already brought some wool. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to music is also a good idea. And yes, I read through tpf when feeling down, too. [emoji4]




Thank you Ludmilla! True, I have not posted for a while but have been following silently.  No, to be honest I have not yet, there are few lager projects and baby blanket to be finished first. The blanket will go to my DH's colleague who sent me knitting books from China, it's a thank you.


----------



## Shelby33

I hope you are all well. Thank-you for your kind advise about ignoring fashion and loving my bag, which I do! I was bored so decided to Google this Anja Flint bag and was shocked to see that in 2007 it sold for 768.00! I mean it still looks great but I can't imagine spending that much on a bag, but I only got it for 15. So I guess good things come to those who wait, and wait, and wait.

This googling done to avoid thinking about a former classmate whose parents both died within an hour of each other today, from different causes. I mean how AWFUL. And makes me wonder how on earth I will handle it when I lose one of mine. Sorry for the ramble..and hope you are all holding up ok in light of the horrible situation France is facing. Worried for all of us, really..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, how are you today?[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




It's a constant up and down. [emoji53] Better today, thank you Mariapia. [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> Thank you Ludmilla! True, I have not posted for a while but have been following silently.  No, to be honest I have not yet, there are few lager projects and baby blanket to be finished first. The blanket will go to my DH's colleague who sent me knitting books from China, it's a thank you.




I'm also wayyyy behind. Somehow other projects wanted to be done. [emoji1] A knitting book from China? Are they good? Never heared of them before.
Have you already ordered your MM Selene? I haven't decided, yet. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> I hope you are all well. Thank-you for your kind advise about ignoring fashion and loving my bag, which I do! I was bored so decided to Google this Anja Flint bag and was shocked to see that in 2007 it sold for 768.00! I mean it still looks great but I can't imagine spending that much on a bag, but I only got it for 15. So I guess good things come to those who wait, and wait, and wait.
> 
> 
> 
> This googling done to avoid thinking about a former classmate whose parents both died within an hour of each other today, from different causes. I mean how AWFUL. And makes me wonder how on earth I will handle it when I lose one of mine. Sorry for the ramble..and hope you are all holding up ok in light of the horrible situation France is facing. Worried for all of us, really..




Wow! You got a great bargain! [emoji4]
How awful to loose parents in such a short time. It must have been a huge shock for your former classmate. [emoji17] It's not easy to live with such losses, but we should never forget that there is even in the darkest times always somekind of solace waiting for us.


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> I'm also wayyyy behind. Somehow other projects wanted to be done. [emoji1] A knitting book from China? Are they good? Never heared of them before.
> Have you already ordered your MM Selene? I haven't decided, yet. [emoji4]




These particular ones are translations from Japanese books, so they use symbols in patterns, which are quite similar to European ones. I love Japanese patterns, these are very different and also more challenging. Definitely worth to be checked out. 

No, I have not decided regarding MM either. Must say that the fact they are offering free gift until Sunday is really tempting.


----------



## Shelby33

Thank you Ludmilla. You are very kind. Just what I needed to hear.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuuli35 said:


> These particular ones are translations from Japanese books, so they use symbols in patterns, which are quite similar to European ones. I love Japanese patterns, these are very different and also more challenging. Definitely worth to be checked out.
> 
> No, I have not decided regarding MM either. Must say that the fact they are offering free gift until Sunday is really tempting.




This sounds very interesting. I will research those knitting books. Thanks for sharing! [emoji4]
Yes, I have seen that promo, but I'm going to sit it out. Eventually my sister wants something in orange vachetta and I want to wait until she has made up her mind. Good luck deciding - and happy knitting! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> Thank you Ludmilla. You are very kind. Just what I needed to hear.




[emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am very reasonable at the moment....I spend most of my time at my parents'place as the two of them now are not feeling well. 
They don't have an internet connection.
When I go home I check my mails, there are lots of promotions and private sales but I am not really interested.
Other fish to fry.....
I have been carrying my Barbara Rihl for the whole week ...No time for rotation...
The temperatures have dropped, it's cold and windy today....[emoji83]
I am waiting for summer to come back... [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am very reasonable at the moment....I spend most of my time at my parents'place as the two of them now are not feeling well.
> They don't have an internet connection.
> When I go home I check my mails, there are lots of promotions and private sales but I am not really interested.
> Other fish to fry.....
> I have been carrying my Barbara Rihl for the whole week ...No time for rotation...
> The temperatures have dropped, it's cold and windy today....[emoji83]
> I am waiting for summer to come back... [emoji15][emoji15]




I hope your parents get well soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am very reasonable at the moment....I spend most of my time at my parents'place as the two of them now are not feeling well.
> They don't have an internet connection.
> When I go home I check my mails, there are lots of promotions and private sales but I am not really interested.
> Other fish to fry.....
> I have been carrying my Barbara Rihl for the whole week ...No time for rotation...
> The temperatures have dropped, it's cold and windy today....[emoji83]
> I am waiting for summer to come back... [emoji15][emoji15]




I hope your parents get well soon, Mariapia! Maybe the cold weather is harming them? [emoji53] Sending you a lot of well wishes. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
As I was ill, my bags had a break. Yesterday I took my small Le Pliage to the pharmacy as I had to buy some medicine. Buying bags is definitely more fun. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I hope your parents get well soon.







Ludmilla said:


> I hope your parents get well soon, Mariapia! Maybe the cold weather is harming them? [emoji53] Sending you a lot of well wishes. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji8]
> As I was ill, my bags had a break. Yesterday I took my small Le Pliage to the pharmacy as I had to buy some medicine. Buying bags is definitely more fun. [emoji1]




Thank you for your best wishes, Vink and Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
Ludmilla, I hope you are feeling better today.[emoji173]&#65039;
Try to have a good rest tonight and tomorrow.
As I went home a little earlier than usual, I put away my Barbara Rihl bag and I am thinking about which bag I will take out tomorrow.
Maybe my Eastpak.....[emoji6]


----------



## Shelby33

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am very reasonable at the moment....I spend most of my time at my parents'place as the two of them now are not feeling well.
> They don't have an internet connection.
> When I go home I check my mails, there are lots of promotions and private sales but I am not really interested.
> Other fish to fry.....
> I have been carrying my Barbara Rihl for the whole week ...No time for rotation...
> The temperatures have dropped, it's cold and windy today....[emoji83]
> I am waiting for summer to come back... [emoji15][emoji15]



Mariapia, I hope your parents will be feeling better soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> Mariapia, I hope your parents will be feeling better soon!




Thank you, Shelby, for your kind words![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am very reasonable at the moment....I spend most of my time at my parents'place as the two of them now are not feeling well.
> They don't have an internet connection.
> When I go home I check my mails, there are lots of promotions and private sales but I am not really interested.
> Other fish to fry.....
> I have been carrying my Barbara Rihl for the whole week ...No time for rotation...
> The temperatures have dropped, it's cold and windy today....[emoji83]
> I am waiting for summer to come back... [emoji15][emoji15]




I hope your parents are feeling better soon. It's cold here, too. And it snowed. Luckily, my kids are getting old enough that I can conscript them for shoveling [emoji48]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I hope your parents are feeling better soon. It's cold here, too. And it snowed. Luckily, my kids are getting old enough that I can conscript them for shoveling [emoji48]



+1 to Mariapia

Please teach my cat how to shovel snow. 
He has too much free time & is wandering through bathroom cabinets.


----------



## Shelby33

misskris03 said:


> I hope your parents are feeling better soon. It's cold here, too. And it snowed. Luckily, my kids are getting old enough that I can conscript them for shoveling [emoji48]



Where did it snow? I usually can't wait for snow but last year was awful!


----------



## Shelby33

Just finishing up the last minute fall clean up in the gardens. I already can't wait until spring.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> +1 to Mariapia
> 
> 
> 
> Please teach my cat how to shovel snow.
> 
> He has too much free time & is wandering through bathroom cabinets.




As you know, cats do not DO snow. 

How about this retriever?


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I hope your parents are feeling better soon. It's cold here, too. And it snowed. Luckily, my kids are getting old enough that I can conscript them for shoveling [emoji48]




It's snowing here as well. Although my throat got sore again by the mere sight of it, I feel somehow excited. [emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;



Shelby33 said:


> Just finishing up the last minute fall clean up in the gardens. I already can't wait until spring.




What a lovely garden! [emoji7] Hopefully you don't get as much snow as last year. [emoji300]&#65039;



Murphy47 said:


> As you know, cats do not DO snow.
> 
> How about this retriever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194888




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Brilliant!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your best wishes, Vink and Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
> Ludmilla, I hope you are feeling better today.[emoji173]&#65039;
> Try to have a good rest tonight and tomorrow.
> As I went home a little earlier than usual, I put away my Barbara Rihl bag and I am thinking about which bag I will take out tomorrow.
> Maybe my Eastpak.....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194469




Excellent choice, Mariapia! [emoji7]
Yes, I try to rest, today. Tomorrow I have to be back at the office... [emoji53]


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> It's snowing here as well. Although my throat got sore again by the mere sight of it, I feel somehow excited. [emoji4][emoji300]&#65039;



I get excited too, it's the clean up I dread!


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> As you know, cats do not DO snow.



Some do!


----------



## Mariapia

Finally, I decided to let the Easpak sleep.... and took out my Nylon Sonia Rykiel which I'll wear crossbody....[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> Some do!




[emoji23]



Mariapia said:


> Finally, I decided to let the Easpak sleep.... and took out my Nylon Sonia Rykiel which I'll wear crossbody....[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195121




You can never go wrong with a nylon crossbody bag. [emoji106][emoji4]
I think, Miss Plum will be with me tomorrow... Still deciding. [emoji6]


----------



## Shelby33

Mariapia said:


> Finally, I decided to let the Easpak sleep.... and took out my Nylon Sonia Rykiel which I'll wear crossbody....[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195121



Oooh that's pretty!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> +1 to Mariapia
> 
> 
> 
> Please teach my cat how to shovel snow.
> 
> He has too much free time & is wandering through bathroom cabinets.




My cats are not keen to shovel but they are excellent supervisors, staring out the window at the hapless laborers and looking imperious. Sometimes they will come out on the screened porch (aka the catio) to get a closer look at the workers and then demand to be let back in the house within 2 minutes and then repeat this process as necessary.



Shelby33 said:


> Where did it snow? I usually can't wait for snow but last year was awful!




I'm about 25 miles north of Chicago. Last year was awful here, too. I sort of forgot how bad it was until I saw the snow yesterday. 



Murphy47 said:


> As you know, cats do not DO snow.
> 
> How about this retriever?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3194888




Adorable. I'd better not show my kids this photo, as it will add to their list of awesome reasons why we need more pets.


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> Oooh that's pretty!




Pretty and lightweight, Shelby! 
I found it on sale on one of my trips abroad. 70% off![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can never go wrong with a nylon crossbody bag. [emoji106][emoji4]
> I think, Miss Plum will be with me tomorrow... Still deciding. [emoji6]




Miss Plum is a wonder, Ludmilla! She will be perfect tomorrow morning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

mariapia said:


> miss plum is a wonder, ludmilla! She will be perfect tomorrow morning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



+1


----------



## Shelby33

Mariapia said:


> Pretty and lightweight, Shelby!
> I found it on sale on one of my trips abroad. 70% off![emoji3]



I love lightweight bags too, and you got quite a deal!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> My cats are not keen to shovel but they are excellent supervisors, staring out the window at the hapless laborers and looking imperious. Sometimes they will come out on the screened porch (aka the catio) to get a closer look at the workers and then demand to be let back in the house within 2 minutes and then repeat this process as necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm about 25 miles north of Chicago. Last year was awful here, too. I sort of forgot how bad it was until I saw the snow yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable. I'd better not show my kids this photo, as it will add to their list of awesome reasons why we need more pets.



My cat is a demanding supervisor, also. Perfect description! 
All other times, he sleeps or breaks things. 
Apparently, this is called, "charm." 
---
Murphy, just wonderful. As usual.&#9825;


----------



## Shelby33

remainsilly said:


> My cat is a demanding supervisor, also. Perfect description!
> All other times, he sleeps or breaks things.
> Apparently, this is called, "charm."
> ---
> Murphy, just wonderful. As usual.&#9825;



One of my cats is a demanding, condescending supervisor.  The other one entertains herself by trying to outrun anyone who dares to use the stairs, while we are using them. I know it's just a matter of time before I trip over her and fall down/up the stairs.


----------



## Murphy47

Been there. Done that. Always while carrying something. 
I love cats, and used to have several at a time. The youngest is allergic, so no cats. 
I have found I don't miss the floating cat hair, cat hair in the butter or my personal fav, cat hair sticking to freshly applied lip gloss. 
Remainsilly, would this be the cat face to which you are referring?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Plum is a wonder, Ludmilla! She will be perfect tomorrow morning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;





remainsilly said:


> +1



Thank you! 



Murphy47 said:


> Been there. Done that. Always while carrying something.
> I love cats, and used to have several at a time. The youngest is allergic, so no cats.
> I have found I don't miss the floating cat hair, cat hair in the butter or my personal fav, cat hair sticking to freshly applied lip gloss.
> Remainsilly, would this be the cat face to which you are referring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195684



Woah! That is one SCARY cat!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ...Remainsilly, would this be the cat face to which you are referring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3195684


Agreed, scary!
My cat is more adorable, but poised to destroy something expensive @ any second.
If demands aren't met. Now.
An internal scary, possibly much more sinister & seeping down into his bones.


----------



## Murphy47

When a cat allows you to inhabit its home 2 things must be remembered. 

Dogs have masters; cats have staff. 
Once upon a time, cats were worshipped as gods. Cats have never forgotten this. [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Shelby33

She spends so much time in this position I don't know how she gets from one place to the other. She also takes things out of my bag most days.


----------



## Murphy47

Cats have MAGIC feet.


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> Cats have MAGIC feet.



Hahahahaha!


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> Hahahahaha!




Many years ago I had a  marmalade cat that was raised with puppies and it would ply fetch until your arm would fall off. 


I had a orange tiger stripe that would sit on top of the fridge just like the pic and ju mp on your head if you opened the door. 
Cats are hilarious - when they FEEL like it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Many years ago I had a  marmalade cat that was raised with puppies and it would ply fetch until your arm would fall off.
> View attachment 3196690
> 
> I had a orange tiger stripe that would sit on top of the fridge just like the pic and ju mp on your head if you opened the door.
> Cats are hilarious - when they FEEL like it.



A relative had an orange tiger strip that sat on the fridge as well and jumped on the head of everyone who was silly enough to enter the kitchen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> She spends so much time in this position I don't know how she gets from one place to the other. She also takes things out of my bag most days.



Awww. She is lovely and looks like she can do no harm.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies!!
For those of you on the West side of the pond, who is frantically making food?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> For those of you on the West side of the pond, who is frantically making food?




My cousin who lived some years in the US and is living now on the East side of the pond again is frantically making food right now, too. [emoji1]
How are your proceedings, Murpy? Have you already invited the infamous Daniel C.? [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> She spends so much time in this position I don't know how she gets from one place to the other. She also takes things out of my bag most days.




She is adorable, Shelby![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I used to have a Persian cat who spent his time in the same position as yours!
He never took anything out of my bags....but once peed in a red satchel I had just bought![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My cousin who lived some years in the US and is living now on the East side of the pond again is frantically making food right now, too. [emoji1]
> How are your proceedings, Murpy? Have you already invited the infamous Daniel C.? [emoji6]




It seems the mysterious Mr. C plus spending the holiday at a secret undisclosed location and this will be unavailable for my famous crust less pumpkin pie. [emoji34]
I have all the ingredients in house and will commence the food prep tomorrow.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> She is adorable, Shelby![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I used to have a Persian cat who spent his time in the same position as yours!
> He never took anything out of my bags....but once peed in a red satchel I had just bought![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




If I spent that much time in a prone position I am afraid my DH would never go to work. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

One more thing...
PSA: if you are not currently defrosting your turkey, you will be eating at McDonalds as the Mackerel owner has informed me that there will be no food served to us on this holiday since he has just had the walls repainted from our last celebration [emoji481]


----------



## Shelby33

Mariapia said:


> She is adorable, Shelby![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I used to have a Persian cat who spent his time in the same position as yours!
> He never took anything out of my bags....but once peed in a red satchel I had just bought![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]



He peed in your bag!? Oh wow I would have been so upset!!


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> If I spent that much time in a prone position I am afraid my DH would never go to work. Lol.



Hahaha!!


----------



## Shelby33

Do we have a confession day lol. I have to confess I am not cooking for thanksgiving. My ex and I ordered a huge dinner from Boston Market, we did it last year too it was great! I know it's really bad though isn't it? I'm a terrible cook, my family actually asked me not to cook!


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> Do we have a confession day lol. I have to confess I am not cooking for thanksgiving. My ex and I ordered a huge dinner from Boston Market, we did it last year too it was great! I know it's really bad though isn't it? I'm a terrible cook, my family actually asked me not to cook!




I am a big fan of so what works. 
I would KILL to be able to order dinner. 
I don't even LIKE traditional turkey day foods. 
I would stay in my jammies and watch parades while eating pizza if I could.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Shelby33 said:


> Do we have a confession day lol. I have to confess I am not cooking for thanksgiving. My ex and I ordered a huge dinner from Boston Market, we did it last year too it was great! I know it's really bad though isn't it? I'm a terrible cook, my family actually asked me not to cook!


 
I'm coming to your house for dinner!   LOOOOOOVE Boston Market turkey. It's incredibly good, isn't it? Especially for the price. Sadly Boston Market has vanished from our part of the country. I used to order turkey dinners from the grocery store--you know, everything comes in a big cardboard box with a pie and dinner rolls, all for $25--but the dinners deteriorated over the years. The frozen mashed potatoes and frozen turkey loaf were just appalling. Then I began an annual tradition of taking everyone in the family out to dinner. But the prices at the local restaurants eventually shot up to $50/person. So I am up late brining a turkey, a new experience for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> One more thing...
> PSA: if you are not currently defrosting your turkey, you will be eating at McDonalds as the Mackerel owner has informed me that there will be no food served to us on this holiday since he has just had the walls repainted from our last celebration [emoji481]



 Are you serious? Don't you think he is just preparing for a special surprise for us???







Off to check the proceedings at the Mackerel.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Are you serious? Don't you think he is just preparing for a special surprise for us???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off to check the proceedings at the Mackerel.




I was told that all has been forgiven from our recent ahem....Harvest Festival. 
Also, we r welcome to dress up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



However, these guys are banned. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And if the place looks like this again, he is retiring to a quieter island.


----------



## Shelby33

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm coming to your house for dinner!   LOOOOOOVE Boston Market turkey. It's incredibly good, isn't it? Especially for the price. Sadly Boston Market has vanished from our part of the country. I used to order turkey dinners from the grocery store--you know, everything comes in a big cardboard box with a pie and dinner rolls, all for $25--but the dinners deteriorated over the years. The frozen mashed potatoes and frozen turkey loaf were just appalling. Then I began an annual tradition of taking everyone in the family out to dinner. But the prices at the local restaurants eventually shot up to $50/person. So I am up late brining a turkey, a new experience for me.



I'm sure your turkey will be great! But its so much work, you have to cook then clean up, eat and clean up again!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I was told that all has been forgiven from our recent ahem....Harvest Festival.
> Also, we r welcome to dress up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197976
> 
> However, these guys are banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197977
> 
> And if the place looks like this again, he is retiring to a quieter island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197978



Hmm.
I'll wear my fresh produce bonnet to Mackerel: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSc0BOiPNkoorYMw3QXu5-rk3KMYbHIMLNSl17kwRz0mbCk3kZK
Then dance until it wilts. 

Being vegetarian is fun challenge for Thanksgiving.
As long as there's a big crunchy something to carve @ table, feels right.
Playing with large knives around loved ones is essential holiday fun, imo.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'll wear my fresh produce bonnet to Mackerel: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSc0BOiPNkoorYMw3QXu5-rk3KMYbHIMLNSl17kwRz0mbCk3kZK
> 
> Then dance until it wilts.
> 
> 
> 
> Being vegetarian is fun challenge for Thanksgiving.
> 
> As long as there's a big crunchy something to carve @ table, feels right.
> 
> Playing with large knives around loved ones is essential holiday fun, imo.




I would imagine being vegetarian IS a challenge at major holidays. 
As wild turkeys are wiley birds, more Thanksgivings were meatless than you might imagine. 
I have a kick butt chili recipe that I took to a pot luck last Sunday you might enjoy. Not one drop left. 
Now as to those knives.....
Be careful around annoying relatives. Some take a dim view of being told to sit down and shut up. Try not to illustrate your point TOO much. lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I was told that all has been forgiven from our recent ahem....Harvest Festival.
> Also, we r welcome to dress up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197976
> 
> However, these guys are banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197977
> 
> And if the place looks like this again, he is retiring to a quieter island.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3197978




I guess we need to behave this time... [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> I'll wear my fresh produce bonnet to Mackerel: http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSc0BOiPNkoorYMw3QXu5-rk3KMYbHIMLNSl17kwRz0mbCk3kZK
> 
> Then dance until it wilts.
> 
> 
> 
> Being vegetarian is fun challenge for Thanksgiving.
> 
> As long as there's a big crunchy something to carve @ table, feels right.
> 
> Playing with large knives around loved ones is essential holiday fun, imo.




Love your bonnet! But it will get dangerous while dancing. No new wall painting at the Mackerel! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It seems the mysterious Mr. C plus spending the holiday at a secret undisclosed location and this will be unavailable for my famous crust less pumpkin pie. [emoji34]
> I have all the ingredients in house and will commence the food prep tomorrow.




Mr. C. doesn't know what's good for him. [emoji49]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She is adorable, Shelby![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I used to have a Persian cat who spent his time in the same position as yours!
> He never took anything out of my bags....but once peed in a red satchel I had just bought![emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




Did you kill the cat?! [emoji15]


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Did you kill the cat?! [emoji15]



Hahaha!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I guess we need to behave this time... [emoji1]




Well now I wouldn't go THAT far. 

Possibly if we limit ourselves to drinking, talking and eating with only the OCCASIONAL table dance we would be fine. 
Pinning things to the dart board is out as our aim is supposedly terrible. 
I think if the dart boards weren't bobbing around our aim is fine. 
And our attempts to fix the wobbly tables with our glue guns was not appreciated. APPARENTLY they wouldn't wobble if we stopped dancing on them. 
And finally, in our zeal to COVER UP the Fat Swans we managed to reveal more of them than was appreciated by management. 
So, our next celebration must be held outside at the lovely Tiki bar the Mackeral has installed just for we "enthusiastic" celebraters. 
Happy Turkey Day ladies.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Did you kill the cat?! [emoji15]




I didn't, Ludmilla.... but I had to throw my bag away....
The smell was unbearable....[emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mr. C. doesn't know what's good for him. [emoji49]




Mr C doesn't know but Mr I .....[emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I didn't, Ludmilla.... but I had to throw my bag away....
> The smell was unbearable....[emoji49][emoji49]




Isn't it weird what cats take a "hate" too? 
In my case, it was my ex-husband. 
Cat peed on him, his side of the bed, his laundry. 
Should have taken it as a sign sooner, but I was IN LOVE. 
Now I always follow my pets instincts.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Murphy47 said:


> Isn't it weird what cats take a "hate" too?
> In my case, it was my ex-husband.
> Cat peed on him, his side of the bed, his laundry.
> Should have taken it as a sign sooner, but I was IN LOVE.
> Now I always follow my pets instincts.


Lol ur post made me laugh so hard but I hope it's not true. Our cat has peed on both of me and my husband's clothes and she peed on our mattress too but she sleeps with us every night. We both love her to death and she's currently our only child. She did all that peeing around the time we moved to a different house thank goodness she hasn't peed since


----------



## Murphy47

tua said:


> Lol ur post made me laugh so hard but I hope it's not true. Our cat has peed on both of me and my husband's clothes and she peed on our mattress too but she sleeps with us every night. We both love her to death and she's currently our only child. She did all that peeing around the time we moved to a different house thank goodness she hasn't peed since




Yes my post is true. 
Cats pee on things when they are unhappy or don't like you. 
She was showing you her displeasure at new digs. Obviously you didn't consult HER Magesty before your move.  
Glad to hear she has settled in tho!!!


----------



## Shelby33

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cat_kill

Because your cat may be plotting to kill you.


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> http://theoatmeal.com/comics/cat_kill
> 
> 
> 
> Because your cat may be plotting to kill you.




This is an excellent guideline. 
However, it leaves out sleeping on your face in an attempt to smother you.


----------



## Shelby33

You're right! I bet we could all come up with a few things they forgot!


----------



## Shelby33

I finally got my new (old) bag today, a Linnea Pelle. Really soft and only 16.00!


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> I finally got my new (old) bag today, a Linnea Pelle. Really soft and only 16.00!




Awesome!!!
Have a pic for those of us slaving over a hot microwave?


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome!!!
> Have a pic for those of us slaving over a hot microwave?



Just this


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> Just this




"And when it's really important, get it from Marks and Spencer".. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> Just this







Shelby33 said:


> I finally got my new (old) bag today, a Linnea Pelle. Really soft and only 16.00!



Hilarious, Shelby!
That could be me....I hate cooking![emoji49][emoji49]

Your LineaPelleis gorgeous ! What a steal! Huge congrats![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> "And when it's really important, get it from Marks and Spencer".. Lol.




[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I didn't, Ludmilla.... but I had to throw my bag away....
> The smell was unbearable....[emoji49][emoji49]




[emoji49] What a mess. 



Mariapia said:


> Mr C doesn't know but Mr I .....[emoji8]




Hehehe. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> I finally got my new (old) bag today, a Linnea Pelle. Really soft and only 16.00!




What a beautiful bag! Congrats on such a cool find. I like it a lot. Put it away from your cats! [emoji78]



Shelby33 said:


> Just this




[emoji81][emoji81][emoji81]
I like cooking. However, I like watching others cook much more...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Isn't it weird what cats take a "hate" too?
> In my case, it was my ex-husband.
> Cat peed on him, his side of the bed, his laundry.
> Should have taken it as a sign sooner, but I was IN LOVE.
> Now I always follow my pets instincts.




I need a cat. They seem to be much cleverer than myself. [emoji78][emoji74]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Shelby33 said:


> I finally got my new (old) bag today, a Linnea Pelle. Really soft and only 16.00!



Gorgeous! What a great choice! Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate the day on Pinch Purse Island.   

Here in the low sodium zone, turkey *is not* on the menu. Most turkey available in the local markets have been pre brined.  

But not to fret.  Here on the Fim homestead, venison instead will be the centerpiece of our Thanksgiving dinner. 

Accompanied by salt free garlic potatoes, homemade applesauce, white whole wheat homemade rolls, baked butternut squash, stuffed mushrooms, green salad with my own cranberry, orange, white pear vinegaret, along with molasses popcorn balls for a yummy sodium free dessert.  

Have a great day all!


----------



## Shelby33

murphy47 said:


> "and when it's really important, get it from marks and spencer".. Lol.



+1


----------



## Shelby33

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Shelby33

Mariapia said:


> Hilarious, Shelby!
> That could be me....I hate cooking![emoji49][emoji49]
> 
> Your LineaPelleis gorgeous ! What a steal! Huge congrats![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]



That is me too! Haha


----------



## Mariapia

HappyThanksgiving , ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate the day on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the low sodium zone, turkey *is not* on the menu. Most turkey available in the local markets have been pre brined.
> 
> 
> 
> But not to fret.  Here on the Fim homestead, venison instead will be the centerpiece of our Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanied by salt free garlic potatoes, homemade applesauce, white whole wheat homemade rolls, baked butternut squash, stuffed mushrooms, green salad with my own cranberry, orange, white pear vinegaret, along with molasses popcorn balls for a yummy sodium free dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!




Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
I am very impressed, Fim!
Have a great day too![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Shelby33

That is impressive! I love stuffed mushrooms!!


----------



## Shelby33

Thanks everyone for the comments on my bag(I need to learn how to multi-quote). It's from 2008 or 2009 and still looks new. 

Has anyone else bought a bag recently?


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate the day on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the low sodium zone, turkey *is not* on the menu. Most turkey available in the local markets have been pre brined.
> 
> 
> 
> But not to fret.  Here on the Fim homestead, venison instead will be the centerpiece of our Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanied by salt free garlic potatoes, homemade applesauce, white whole wheat homemade rolls, baked butternut squash, stuffed mushrooms, green salad with my own cranberry, orange, white pear vinegaret, along with molasses popcorn balls for a yummy sodium free dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!




That sounds like an awesome menu!!!
Probably more traditional as well. 
I am fairly certain there was not green bean casserole at the first thanksgiving. 
Have a great day ladies!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate the day on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> 
> 
> Here in the low sodium zone, turkey *is not* on the menu. Most turkey available in the local markets have been pre brined.
> 
> 
> 
> But not to fret.  Here on the Fim homestead, venison instead will be the centerpiece of our Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> 
> 
> Accompanied by salt free garlic potatoes, homemade applesauce, white whole wheat homemade rolls, baked butternut squash, stuffed mushrooms, green salad with my own cranberry, orange, white pear vinegaret, along with molasses popcorn balls for a yummy sodium free dessert.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a great day all!




I wish I could just drop by and have some of your delicious Thanksgiving dinner. It sounds mouth watering. [emoji4] Have a great day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thanksgiving to all Pinch Purse Islanders on the other side of the pond! [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Amongst our traditions is to rewatch Thanksgiving WKRP episode: http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2014/11/27/watch-the-classic-turkey-drop-scene-from-wkrp-in-cincinnati/
And "The Dressing" episode of Aqua Teen Hunger Force: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VTP15uTE8aA

Good wishes to all.


----------



## Shelby33

remainsilly said:


> Amongst our traditions is to rewatch Thanksgiving WKRP episode: http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2014/11/27/watch-the-classic-turkey-drop-scene-from-wkrp-in-cincinnati/
> And "The Dressing" episode of Aqua Teen Hunger Force: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VTP15uTE8aA
> 
> Good wishes to all.



I LOVE Aqua Teen Hungerforce!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Shelby33 said:


> I LOVE Aqua Teen Hungerforce!!!!


I might be master shake.
According to almost everyone.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Amongst our traditions is to rewatch Thanksgiving WKRP episode: http://entertainthis.usatoday.com/2...ic-turkey-drop-scene-from-wkrp-in-cincinnati/
> 
> And "The Dressing" episode of Aqua Teen Hunger Force: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=VTP15uTE8aA
> 
> 
> 
> Good wishes to all.




I LOVE that episode!!!!
As God as my witness, I thought they could fly!!


----------



## Murphy47

Did you all see that White Castle dropped turkey sliders from a helicopter last week?


----------



## Shelby33

remainsilly said:


> I might be master shake.
> According to almost everyone.


He is my favorite!! I love his sarcasm, I also live Carl!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Shelby33 said:


> I'm sure your turkey will be great! But its so much work, you have to cook then clean up, eat and clean up again!




Actually clean up is my favorite part. It means the insanity is nearly over, there will be no more opportunities for me to burn things, no more kitchen fires, and everyone has had enough wine to have calmed down from the political arguments or the disastrous dinner or both. 


Happy Thanksgiving to All!  :rockettes:


----------



## Murphy47

Another holiday down, the biggie to go. 
Four weeks til Christmas. 
Who on the island has any, all or most of their shopping done?
Including a treat for ourselves of course. 
I have all the actual presents purchased. Just gift cards and cash left.


----------



## remainsilly

Through the miracle of "free shipping," I have ordered several gifts.
And avoided black Friday crowds irl.

The caveat is that I don't even know what some things I bought are, as I was handed lists. 
And items veer waaay outside my interests or knowledge base.

I trust in the power of lists & sku#. They are sacred things.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have ordered the gift for my Mum (and the one for myself). [emoji1]
I know what my sister will get. [emoji4]
I should start with the knitting for my niece NOW. [emoji33]
And I have absolutely no idea what the rest will get. [emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Industrious and resourceful as ever ladies!!!
Who's ready to kick back and put their feet up, and crack into an adult beverage at the Mackeral?


----------



## Ludmilla

I could kill for an adult beverage! Unfortunately I have to stick to tea, as I'm back on medicine. [emoji13]


----------



## Murphy47

Tea is a wonderful beverage. 
Aromatic and relaxing. Just what we need after a busy holiday. &#129303;


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Another holiday down, the biggie to go.
> Four weeks til Christmas.
> Who on the island has any, all or most of their shopping done?
> Including a treat for ourselves of course.
> I have all the actual presents purchased. Just gift cards and cash left.




Me too! I'm so pleased to be finished. This task was made easier this year by the purchase of a flat screen television for the family. That eliminated a lot of individual presents. 

I think we were the last people in a first world country to use a tube television. The goodwill charity hasn't accepted them as donations in a year.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I could kill for an adult beverage! Unfortunately I have to stick to tea, as I'm back on medicine. [emoji13]




I hope you're feeling better, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Me too! I'm so pleased to be finished. This task was made easier this year by the purchase of a flat screen television for the family. That eliminated a lot of individual presents.
> 
> I think we were the last people in a first world country to use a tube television. The goodwill charity hasn't accepted them as donations in a year.




I'm still using a tube television. It's more than 25 years old and has 29 different programs. [emoji1] I invest my money in bags. [emoji6]



misskris03 said:


> I hope you're feeling better, Ludmilla.




I hope I'm on the mend. I really hope. At least today is better than yesterday. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Tea is a wonderful beverage.
> Aromatic and relaxing. Just what we need after a busy holiday. &#129303;




True. But after 2 weeks on tea you really want something else. [emoji1]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I'm still using a tube television. It's more than 25 years old and has 29 different programs. [emoji1] I invest my money in bags. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm on the mend. I really hope. At least today is better than yesterday. [emoji4]



Wow! My tv is 20 years old but the resolution was getting a bit too soft for watching tennis. It was hard to see if the ball was in or out on close shots. I know this must sound mad, but the thought of watching the Australian open on the old one in combination with a pre Black Friday 40% off deal on a nice-ish Samsung finally made me capitulate. 

And now I am a bit sad that I can't buy boots or bags for a while. I know, it's tough to be me &#128580;

I'm glad you're feeling a bit better. Sorry your weekend is ruined. At least you can get some sleep.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Through the miracle of "free shipping," I have ordered several gifts.
> 
> And avoided black Friday crowds irl.
> 
> 
> 
> The caveat is that I don't even know what some things I bought are, as I was handed lists.
> 
> And items veer waaay outside my interests or knowledge base.
> 
> 
> 
> I trust in the power of lists & sku#. They are sacred things.




Oh yes! The sku number and the isbn number on books are two of my favorite inventions.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm still using a tube television. It's more than 25 years old and has 29 different programs. [emoji1] I invest my money in bags. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope I'm on the mend. I really hope. At least today is better than yesterday. [emoji4]




You definitely are on the mend, Ludmilla, after two weeks on tea![emoji6]
I am an espresso girl myself but I started drinking green tea a few months ago... It's supposed to relieve all sorts of pains....
And it's trendy too....[emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Me too! I'm so pleased to be finished. This task was made easier this year by the purchase of a flat screen television for the family. That eliminated a lot of individual presents.
> 
> I think we were the last people in a first world country to use a tube television. The goodwill charity hasn't accepted them as donations in a year.




Congrats on your purchase, misskris!
You will enjoy watching tennis tournaments and so many other things.[emoji106]
My tube TV was at least 15 years old when I moved out.
I bought a flat screen and a new laptop...[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Me too! I'm so pleased to be finished. This task was made easier this year by the purchase of a flat screen television for the family. That eliminated a lot of individual presents.
> 
> I think we were the last people in a first world country to use a tube television. The goodwill charity hasn't accepted them as donations in a year.




Well done!
You are not the last person with tube TV's. 
I have three in my house. 
I DID just get ride of the old console my parents gave us years ago. 
Cute story: my youngest daughter was having a sleepover. One of the little girls came and and said, "What's that?"
I replied, " A television. "
She says, "ON THE FLOOR??????"  
She had never seen a console TV before.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Well done!
> You are not the last person with tube TV's.
> I have three in my house.
> I DID just get ride of the old console my parents gave us years ago.
> Cute story: my youngest daughter was having a sleepover. One of the little girls came and and said, "What's that?"
> I replied, " A television. "
> She says, "ON THE FLOOR??????"
> She had never seen a console TV before.



Ha!! That's awesome. I love those old console TVs. with the speakers on the sides


----------



## BigPurseSue

I still watch TV on an old tube TV. And my 25-year-old Jane Fonda workout videos. :couch: 


LOVE those old console TVs! Sure remind me of when I was a kid. Only the rich kids' families had them. Don't they seem like they're on the verge of becoming retro-chic?


----------



## Fimpagebag

BigPurseSue said:


> I still watch TV on an old tube TV. And my 25-year-old Jane Fonda workout videos. :couch:
> 
> 
> LOVE those old console TVs! Sure remind me of when I was a kid. Only the rich kids' families had them. Don't they seem like they're on the verge of becoming retro-chic?



As *Mariapia* has so often and wisely said, "everything old is new again."


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> I still watch TV on an old tube TV. And my 25-year-old Jane Fonda workout videos. :couch:
> 
> 
> LOVE those old console TVs! Sure remind me of when I was a kid. Only the rich kids' families had them. Don't they seem like they're on the verge of becoming retro-chic?




I know typewriters are. My mom still has one of those in the closet. 
As for the console TV, there was only one input hole in the back and without Radio Shack we couldn't find all the little doodads to make it work so we donated it. The other TV's in the house are from the early 90's so they have at least three input/outputs and it's a little easier. 
As for Jane Fonda, the last VCR in the house died this year too. We had an old giant model with metal parts and the pop up slot for the tape (think DeLorean). 
The only thing I miss about the VCR is you just pop it in and it goes. No fooling with waiting for the right "screen" to make it work. 
Bonus though, no rewinding!
I love modern technology and it all takes up SO much less space. 
If something works, I like to keep Using it until it doesn't. 
Why replace something that's still good? 
Just takes money away from my handbag budget [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You definitely are on the mend, Ludmilla, after two weeks on tea![emoji6]
> I am an espresso girl myself but I started drinking green tea a few months ago... It's supposed to relieve all sorts of pains....
> And it's trendy too....[emoji3]




It's nice that you are so optimistic, Mariapia.
I love coffee, too. But I need milk in it. [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ...I love coffee, too. But I need milk in it. [emoji8]



Blasphemy! 
Coffee must be dark as hell & sweet as love. 
Or just dark, if love is acting up & requires thwacking that day.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I know typewriters are. My mom still has one of those in the closet.
> As for the console TV, there was only one input hole in the back and without Radio Shack we couldn't find all the little doodads to make it work so we donated it. The other TV's in the house are from the early 90's so they have at least three input/outputs and it's a little easier.
> As for Jane Fonda, the last VCR in the house died this year too. We had an old giant model with metal parts and the pop up slot for the tape (think DeLorean).
> The only thing I miss about the VCR is you just pop it in and it goes. No fooling with waiting for the right "screen" to make it work.
> Bonus though, no rewinding!
> I love modern technology and it all takes up SO much less space.
> If something works, I like to keep Using it until it doesn't.
> Why replace something that's still good?
> Just takes money away from my handbag budget [emoji12]


Vcr has soooooo much better sound quality, imo.
Plus, all those dvd "extras" irritate--good ol' tapes didn't force me to watch actors being fools or hear dismal commentary with movie.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Vcr has soooooo much better sound quality, imo.
> 
> Plus, all those dvd "extras" irritate--good ol' tapes didn't force me to watch actors being fools or hear dismal commentary with movie.




That is VERY true. 
I have discovered though, that if you wait til the movie has been repackaged for Targets $5 bin, they take all the extra crap out [emoji3]
I never watch all that junk either. I don't watch actors on talk shows either. 
I am not sure if they are all as dumb as they sound or not but it's irritating. I prefer the mystery.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Blasphemy!
> 
> Coffee must be dark as hell & sweet as love.
> 
> Or just dark, if love is acting up & requires thwacking that day.




Never thwack coffee. It requires too much clean up. [emoji12]
Love on the other hand sometimes needs a good Gibbs smack.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Never thwack coffee. It requires too much clean up...



Must carve this into end table--some language the cat understands.
A fave game is full coffee mug attack.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Must carve this into end table--some language the cat understands.
> 
> A fave game is full coffee mug attack.




Maybe a tippie cup? Lol. 
I think it's because cats don't like it when you add objects to THEIR space. 
Have you ever set the table to come back and find the cat sprawled across a dinner plate?
Or playing with the napkins? 
And you can't shut them in the bathroom coz they yowl and unroll the toilet paper.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Vcr has soooooo much better sound quality, imo.
> 
> Plus, all those dvd "extras" irritate--good ol' tapes didn't force me to watch actors being fools or hear dismal commentary with movie.







Murphy47 said:


> That is VERY true.
> I have discovered though, that if you wait til the movie has been repackaged for Targets $5 bin, they take all the extra crap out [emoji3]
> I never watch all that junk either. I don't watch actors on talk shows either.
> I am not sure if they are all as dumb as they sound or not but it's irritating. I prefer the mystery.




A bit more blasphemy (apart from drowning coffee with milk): I love the extra crap on DVD. [emoji1] I don't watch everything (like messed up scenes), but I like scenes that have been cut out, but add to the story. I also like comments on finding the perfect setting or about costumes and thoughts of the director or what the actors have to say about their role). After all I studied literature and I love research on making stories. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> A bit more blasphemy (apart from drowning coffee with milk): I love the extra crap on DVD. [emoji1] I don't watch everything (like messed up scenes), but I like scenes that have been cut out, but add to the story. I also like comments on finding the perfect setting or about costumes and thoughts of the director or what the actors have to say about their role). After all I studied literature and I love research on making stories. [emoji6]



Ah, you got me. 
With you, on the set & costume designs.
Especially LOTR costumes. And weapons, all those weird swords. 
Glued to dvd extras for those. 

Good point about stories. Very true.


----------



## Shelby33

remainsilly said:


> Must carve this into end table--some language the cat understands.
> A fave game is full coffee mug attack.



Yes I have a problem like that, as soon as I go to take a sip of coffee she head-butts that hand. I usually end up with a good amount of coffee all over the area and me.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, you got me.
> 
> With you, on the set & costume designs.
> 
> Especially LOTR costumes. And weapons, all those weird swords.
> 
> Glued to dvd extras for those.
> 
> 
> 
> Good point about stories. Very true.




Ha! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hm. After hearing all the cats & coffee stories I'm not sure if I need a cat. Esp. of they pee in handbags, too. [emoji15]


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. After hearing all the cats & coffee stories I'm not sure if I need a cat. Esp. of they pee in handbags, too. [emoji15]



Were you thinking of getting one?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. After hearing all the cats & coffee stories I'm not sure if I need a cat. Esp. of they pee in handbags, too. [emoji15]




They only pee in bags they don't like.


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> Were you thinking of getting one?




Yes! But the rest of the household would kill me, so no kitty. [emoji80]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. After hearing all the cats & coffee stories I'm not sure if I need a cat. Esp. of they pee in handbags, too. [emoji15]




It only happened once, Ludmilla![emoji3]
I don't know why he did it....
The bag was brand new, probably had a smell he didn't like...
It was a red  Paquetage leather satchel...
I never bought the brand again.....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It only happened once, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> I don't know why he did it....
> The bag was brand new, probably had a smell he didn't like...
> It was a red  Paquetage leather satchel...
> I never bought the brand again.....[emoji15][emoji15]




I guess so, too. Probably he wasn't pleased about the smell. Nevertheless, poor bag. Hm. Never heard of Paquetage. Have to do research. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's stormy rainy Monday on my part of the island and I'm more or less still in bed. I went to the pharmacy with my Le Pliage.
What bags are the ladies who are allowed to be out and about wearing today? [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

I SHOULD be carrying a LP but I just got this beauty in the Dillards sale and couldn't resist


----------



## remainsilly

Diesel reboot leather tote: http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
And merrell hiking shoes.
Because I'm a rock & roll rebel--who craves the electric thrill of not slipping on wet pavements/stairs.
---
I guess cats do what they want.
No matter what anyone thinks.
But, cats are very genuine.  No lies.
Peeing in a handbag is all too real. 
But, so is their displayed affection.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I SHOULD be carrying a LP but I just got this beauty in the Dillards sale and couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201497



Nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I SHOULD be carrying a LP but I just got this beauty in the Dillards sale and couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201497




Oh, she is very pretty! [emoji7] I can totally understand that you want to carry her immediately. [emoji4] Sales are the best!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Diesel reboot leather tote: http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
> 
> And merrell hiking shoes.
> 
> Because I'm a rock & roll rebel--who craves the electric thrill of not slipping on wet pavements/stairs.
> 
> ---
> 
> I guess cats do what they want.
> 
> No matter what anyone thinks.
> 
> But, cats are very genuine.  No lies.
> 
> Peeing in a handbag is all too real.
> 
> But, so is their displayed affection.




You daredevil! [emoji1] I really fear the days when the rain freezes onto the ground. Thankfully it's to warm for this kind of fun at the moment.


----------



## Shelby33

Linea Pelle today


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's stormy rainy Monday on my part of the island and I'm more or less still in bed. I went to the pharmacy with my Le Pliage.
> What bags are the ladies who are allowed to be out and about wearing today? [emoji4]




So sorry you are still in bed, Ludmilla! 
It's better to wait a little before going back to the office. Stormy weather is terrible when you are not feeling well. 
Humidity is worse than anything.

As for the bag I carried today, I chose my Nat&Nin..
Not a very good idea, though...
My back and shoulder suffered a bit...
I should stick to my LP too![emoji53]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I SHOULD be carrying a LP but I just got this beauty in the Dillards sale and couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201497







remainsilly said:


> Diesel reboot leather tote: http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
> 
> And merrell hiking shoes.
> 
> Because I'm a rock & roll rebel--who craves the electric thrill of not slipping on wet pavements/stairs.
> 
> ---
> 
> I guess cats do what they want.
> 
> No matter what anyone thinks.
> 
> But, cats are very genuine.  No lies.
> 
> Peeing in a handbag is all too real.
> 
> But, so is their displayed affection.




Great bags, ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Great bags, ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




That Diesel is awesome!!!
Patchwork is so hot right now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> So sorry you are still in bed, Ludmilla!
> It's better to wait a little before going back to the office. Stormy weather is terrible when you are not feeling well.
> Humidity is worse than anything.
> 
> As for the bag I carried today, I chose my Nat&Nin..
> Not a very good idea, though...
> My back and shoulder suffered a bit...
> I should stick to my LP too![emoji53]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201608




This bag is so nice [emoji7]. How sad it hurt your shoulders.
My sick note is ending today. I will be back at the office tomorrow.
How are your parents doing? Do they feel any better? [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is so nice [emoji7]. How sad it hurt your shoulders.
> My sick note is ending today. I will be back at the office tomorrow.
> How are your parents doing? Do they feel any better? [emoji8]




I am happy to know that you can go back to work tomorrow, Ludmilla ![emoji106][emoji106]
Try to enjoy today's afternoon...[emoji8]
My mother's health is still the same . My father is going to the hospital on Monday for an MRI exam.
I am still worried...
And to make things worse, I am developing shingles...
It' s very painful....
Choosing a handbag in the morning is very difficult...[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Shelby33

Mariapia said:


> I am happy to know that you can go back to work tomorrow, Ludmilla ![emoji106][emoji106]
> Try to enjoy today's afternoon...[emoji8]
> My mother's health is still the same . My father is going to the hospital on Monday for an MRI exam.
> I am still worried...
> And to make things worse, I am developing shingles...
> It' s very painful....
> Choosing a handbag in the morning is very difficult...[emoji26][emoji26]



I hope your dad will be ok, and I'm so sorry to hear about shingles, that is one of the most painful things ever!


----------



## Murphy47

Prayers for your parents [emoji173]&#65039;
Shingles is painful and annoying. Unfortunately they are brought on by stress. 
Doctors are so (not) helpful sometimes. "Rest and try not to worry so much". Right. How can you not? 
All the ladies here are pulling for you I am sure. 
Try to have a good day! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am happy to know that you can go back to work tomorrow, Ludmilla ![emoji106][emoji106]
> Try to enjoy today's afternoon...[emoji8]
> My mother's health is still the same . My father is going to the hospital on Monday for an MRI exam.
> I am still worried...
> And to make things worse, I am developing shingles...
> It' s very painful....
> Choosing a handbag in the morning is very difficult...[emoji26][emoji26]




Oh, I'm so sorry, Mariapia. I hoped your news were better. [emoji17]
Shingles is just terrible. [emoji37] I'm keeping my fingers crossed, that you heal very fast.
Also, sending good thoughts to your parents. 
Take care and choose some lightweight cheering nylon bag. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> I hope your dad will be ok, and I'm so sorry to hear about shingles, that is one of the most painful things ever!







Murphy47 said:


> Prayers for your parents [emoji173]&#65039;
> Shingles is painful and annoying. Unfortunately they are brought on by stress.
> Doctors are so (not) helpful sometimes. "Rest and try not to worry so much". Right. How can you not?
> All the ladies here are pulling for you I am sure.
> Try to have a good day! [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;







Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I'm so sorry, Mariapia. I hoped your news were better. [emoji17]
> Shingles is just terrible. [emoji37] I'm keeping my fingers crossed, that you heal very fast.
> Also, sending good thoughts to your parents.
> Take care and choose some lightweight cheering nylon bag. [emoji8]




Thank you ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
The RMI exam has been postponed by the hospital. Probably some emergency for another person. It will take place on the 11th.
Shingles is horrible! I know that It has been brought by too much stress.
I just can't do any grocery shopping, carrying weight worsens the pain.
There is a vacccine. Last week I read an article about It and decided to give It a try. The disease runs in the family.
Anyway I didn't even have time...Shingles was quicker...
In the meantime, no more leather bags....
Only LP's.....[emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That Diesel is awesome!!!
> Patchwork is so hot right now.



Thanks. 
Holds tremendous amount of popcorn & candy floss, when wandering through night carnivals.
And shuns bad weather admirably. Even without leather care products.
Perfect.
---
Sending good thoughts to you, Mariapia. &#9825;


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Holds tremendous amount of popcorn & candy floss, when wandering through night carnivals.
> 
> And shuns bad weather admirably. Even without leather care products.
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> ---
> 
> Sending good thoughts to you, Mariapia. &#9825;




Is candy floss cotton candy?
	

		
			
		

		
	



I went through a lot on bags when the girls were small because of that stuff. 
They would put it in my bag but not tell me and then I'd hunt for keys or some such and well....yuck. They never seemed to wrap gum completely either. [emoji34]
No Christmas fairs in my neck of the woods just a lot of pushy people at the malls and on the roads.


----------



## Katiesmama

I hope everyone is feeling better very soon!!   Beautiful Brahmin, Murphy, love the color especially!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Katiesmama said:


> I hope everyone is feeling better very soon!!   Beautiful Brahmin, Murphy, love the color especially!!!




Been stalking it since I first saw it. 
Brahmins are so pretty, but so heavy. 
It's taken a few years to find one that weighed under 2 pounds empty with straps that were long enough. 
Finally found one and soooo happy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am happy to know that you can go back to work tomorrow, Ludmilla ![emoji106][emoji106]
> Try to enjoy today's afternoon...[emoji8]
> My mother's health is still the same . My father is going to the hospital on Monday for an MRI exam.
> I am still worried...
> And to make things worse, I am developing shingles...
> It' s very painful....
> Choosing a handbag in the morning is very difficult...[emoji26][emoji26]



Mariapia, why is it these things always seem to come in threes?  :rain:

 After my DH's recent hospitalization, the brake lines failed in his truck and he smashed into a guard rail. Thankfully he was unhurt but his venerable 1995 truck is beyond repair. Returning home after seeing the insurance agent I received a phone call that my elderly stepmother had passed.  

Best and most fervent hopes for you and yours in these trying times for you and your parents.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Been stalking it since I first saw it.
> Brahmins are so pretty, but so heavy.
> It's taken a few years to find one that weighed under 2 pounds empty with straps that were long enough.
> Finally found one and soooo happy.



Murphy, your Brahmin is perfect! Great choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is so nice [emoji7]. How sad it hurt your shoulders.
> My sick note is ending today. I will be back at the office tomorrow.
> How are your parents doing? Do they feel any better? [emoji8]



I hope you're truly on the mend at last, Ludmilla. Try not to do too much at work as you continue to convalesce.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Diesel reboot leather tote: http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
> And merrell hiking shoes.
> Because I'm a rock & roll rebel--who craves the electric thrill of not slipping on wet pavements/stairs.
> ---
> I guess cats do what they want.
> No matter what anyone thinks.
> But, cats are very genuine.  No lies.
> Peeing in a handbag is all too real.
> But, so is their displayed affection.



Saw this, couldn't resist.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Saw this, couldn't resist.....




Wonderful pic, Fim! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Thank you for your kind words![emoji7]
I agree that things often come in threes.
I hope that everything is going to be fine, now...For all of us![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, why is it these things always seem to come in threes?  :rain:
> 
> After my DH's recent hospitalization, the brake lines failed in his truck and he smashed into a guard rail. Thankfully he was unhurt but his venerable 1995 truck is beyond repair. Returning home after seeing the insurance agent I received a phone call that my elderly stepmother had passed.
> 
> Best and most fervent hopes for you and yours in these trying times for you and your parents.



Oh, Fim, I'm so sorry that so many bad things happen to you right now. I truly hope that everything will get better from now on for you and your family. 



Fimpagebag said:


> I hope you're truly on the mend at last, Ludmilla. Try not to do too much at work as you continue to convalesce.



Thank you. I'm not feeling really well. Will leave the office very soon. Wish I could fly to my bed right now. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Saw this, couldn't resist.....



This picture is very nice. Like it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> The RMI exam has been postponed by the hospital. Probably some emergency for another person. It will take place on the 11th.
> Shingles is horrible! I know that It has been brought by too much stress.
> I just can't do any grocery shopping, carrying weight worsens the pain.
> There is a vacccine. Last week I read an article about It and decided to give It a try. The disease runs in the family.
> Anyway I didn't even have time...Shingles was quicker...
> In the meantime, no more leather bags....
> Only LP's.....[emoji6]



I will think of you on the 11th!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I will think of you on the 11th!




Thank you so much, Ludmilla![emoji7]
If you are feeling tired now, go home. Your health is more important than the office work. 
You might need one or two more days to be perfectly fit.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Shelby33

As for the bag I carried today said:
			
		

> View attachment 3201608



Really beautiful bag!


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> I SHOULD be carrying a LP but I just got this beauty in the Dillards sale and couldn't resist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3201497



Cool bag! Wish we had a Dillard's around here..


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy: yes, candy floss = cotton candy = yum 

Fim: great pic & agree trouble comes in 3's--but, so does luck, it seems. Which is waiting with another turn of life's wheel. Hang on.

Ludmilla: rest, my friend, & heal

Mariapia: hugs


----------



## Murphy47

Shelby33 said:


> Cool bag! Wish we had a Dillard's around here..




No you don't. 
My Amex is about to burst into flames from last weeks sales. [emoji91]


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> Really beautiful bag!




Thank you, Shelby![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

It&#8217;s *Finally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island! 

How are you all doing? I'm at work with Miss Plum, finally feeling better. [FONT=&quot]And more good news: only one more week to go and then I&#8217;m done with work this year. I have never ever started the season so early before and I&#8217;m looking forward to a lot of rest, mulled wine and Christmas markets. :rockettes:
When will you all be off into the holidays?
[/FONT]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Its *Finally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> How are you all doing? I'm at work with Miss Plum, finally feeling better. [FONT=&quot]And more good news: only one more week to go and then Im done with work this year. I have never ever started the season so early before and Im looking forward to a lot of rest, mulled wine and Christmas markets. :rockettes:
> When will you all be off into the holidays?
> [/FONT]




Wonderful, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
You deserve a lovely and peaceful holiday! 
One more week and ....total freedom![emoji3]
Miss Plum must be proud to be with you today.[emoji8]
As for me, no holiday....
I have to go to the hairdresser's but with these darned shingles, I will have to wait for the pain to subside....
My ribs and back still hurt like hell !
My bilberry Le Pliage goes with me everywhere .
I am looking forward to taking out another bag....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> You deserve a lovely and peaceful holiday!
> One more week and ....total freedom![emoji3]
> Miss Plum must be proud to be with you today.[emoji8]
> As for me, no holiday....
> I have to go to the hairdresser's but with these darned shingles, I will have to wait for the pain to subside....
> My ribs and back still hurt like hell !
> My bilberry Le Pliage goes with me everywhere .
> I am looking forward to taking out another bag....[emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205144



Miss Plum is my daily workhorse at the moment. She brightens the grey weather and I can fit everything (handkerchiefs, tea, candies,...) in her. 
I really hope that you are soon free of shingles!! Is it any better? 
Nevertheless, your bilberry LP is very nice. And the charm always reminds me of the H Rodeo charm. Although I know yours is a dog.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> You deserve a lovely and peaceful holiday!
> One more week and ....total freedom![emoji3]
> Miss Plum must be proud to be with you today.[emoji8]
> As for me, no holiday....
> I have to go to the hairdresser's but with these darned shingles, I will have to wait for the pain to subside....
> My ribs and back still hurt like hell !
> My bilberry Le Pliage goes with me everywhere .
> I am looking forward to taking out another bag....[emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3205144



I can't believe that I'm going to have so much free time!!!! And so soon!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I can't believe that I'm going to have so much free time!!!! And so soon!




Free time is excellent my friend!! 
Time to get ready for the holidays without running around town at Mach 2 with your hair on fire. 
Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Free time is excellent my friend!!
> Time to get ready for the holidays without running around town at Mach 2 with your hair on fire.
> Enjoy!!!




Hehehe. Yes! This will be the first time since forever I'm not forced to do last minute shopping. I still can't believe my luck. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Its *Finally Friday* on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> How are you all doing? I'm at work with Miss Plum, finally feeling better. [FONT=&quot]And more good news: only one more week to go and then Im done with work this year. I have never ever started the season so early before and Im looking forward to a lot of rest, mulled wine and Christmas markets. :rockettes:
> When will you all be off into the holidays?
> [/FONT]


Glad you are feeling better. Probably the magic of plum leather handbag. 

I will be "on" during entire holiday season. No rest for us wicked ones. 
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4STeziA8WXuuhYEp3_tLNq0QLQ4-ajzVEkuXlbkfKXI4rkGlM


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Glad you are feeling better. Probably the magic of plum leather handbag.
> 
> 
> 
> I will be "on" during entire holiday season. No rest for us wicked ones.
> 
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR4STeziA8WXuuhYEp3_tLNq0QLQ4-ajzVEkuXlbkfKXI4rkGlM




[emoji15] Woah! I hope that Krampus isn't going to catch you! [emoji1]
Hehehe! Wouldn't it be nice, if handbags had healing powers? The world would be an easier place to live in. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] Woah! I hope that Krampus isn't going to catch you! [emoji1]
> Hehehe! Wouldn't it be nice, if handbags had healing powers? The world would be an easier place to live in. [emoji4]




You mean bags DON'T have healing powers? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
I know I ALWAYS feel better after fondling fine new leather.


----------



## Shelby33

Murphy47 said:


> You mean bags DON'T have healing powers? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> I know I ALWAYS feel better after fondling fine new leather.



I was about to say the same thing! To get the most healing powers from your bag, spend as much time with it as you can. Walk around the house wearing it.  Keep looking at how great it looks in the mirror. Keep it close so that the first thing you see in the morning is your bag. Definitely fondle the bag as this warms up the bag and makes the healing powers flow faster. Some people find naming their bags helps. Take good care of them so they are as healthy as possible, this helps to build up its healing powers. Do not tell anybody where you got your healing powers, especially doctors. Sometimes even buying a new bag can do wonders for your well being.  Never underestimate the power of a well loved bag.


----------



## remainsilly

It is possible--what with my being insane & all--that I ordered a tiny Italian leather handbag for my teddy bear.
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club-926434.html
As a Christmas gift.
Because he needs it. 

Measures 6cm wide × 4.5cm high. Has functioning buckles & room inside to put things.
Aw &#9825;
(Thanks to Ludmilla, for helping to choose style--perfect.)


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] Woah! I hope that Krampus isn't going to catch you! [emoji1]
> Hehehe! Wouldn't it be nice, if handbags had healing powers? The world would be an easier place to live in. [emoji4]



Saw advert for new krampus movie--unfortunately, looks lame. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=h6cVyoMH4QE


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It is possible--what with my being insane & all--that I ordered a tiny Italian leather handbag for my teddy bear.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club-926434.html
> 
> As a Christmas gift.
> 
> Because he needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> Measures 6cm wide × 4.5cm high. Has functioning buckles & room inside to put things.
> 
> Aw &#9825;
> 
> (Thanks to Ludmilla, for helping to choose style--perfect.)




That is just so adorable! 
I bet he was extra good this year [emoji12][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Shelby33 said:


> I was about to say the same thing! To get the most healing powers from your bag, spend as much time with it as you can. Walk around the house wearing it.  Keep looking at how great it looks in the mirror. Keep it close so that the first thing you see in the morning is your bag. Definitely fondle the bag as this warms up the bag and makes the healing powers flow faster. Some people find naming their bags helps. Take good care of them so they are as healthy as possible, this helps to build up its healing powers. Do not tell anybody where you got your healing powers, especially doctors. Sometimes even buying a new bag can do wonders for your well being.  Never underestimate the power of a well loved bag.




Shelby, I agree with you from beginning to end![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> It is possible--what with my being insane & all--that I ordered a tiny Italian leather handbag for my teddy bear.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club-926434.html
> 
> As a Christmas gift.
> 
> Because he needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> Measures 6cm wide × 4.5cm high. Has functioning buckles & room inside to put things.
> 
> Aw &#9825;
> 
> (Thanks to Ludmilla, for helping to choose style--perfect.)




Wow! I love your tiny handbag, remainsilly!
It's very very cute!
Congrats on your find![emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You mean bags DON'T have healing powers? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> I know I ALWAYS feel better after fondling fine new leather.







Shelby33 said:


> I was about to say the same thing! To get the most healing powers from your bag, spend as much time with it as you can. Walk around the house wearing it.  Keep looking at how great it looks in the mirror. Keep it close so that the first thing you see in the morning is your bag. Definitely fondle the bag as this warms up the bag and makes the healing powers flow faster. Some people find naming their bags helps. Take good care of them so they are as healthy as possible, this helps to build up its healing powers. Do not tell anybody where you got your healing powers, especially doctors. Sometimes even buying a new bag can do wonders for your well being.  Never underestimate the power of a well loved bag.







Mariapia said:


> Shelby, I agree with you from beginning to end![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;




[emoji1] You have convinced me! I have to pet my bags much more. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> It is possible--what with my being insane & all--that I ordered a tiny Italian leather handbag for my teddy bear.
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club-926434.html
> 
> As a Christmas gift.
> 
> Because he needs it.
> 
> 
> 
> Measures 6cm wide × 4.5cm high. Has functioning buckles & room inside to put things.
> 
> Aw &#9825;
> 
> (Thanks to Ludmilla, for helping to choose style--perfect.)




Very very cute. Everyone needs such a satchel in her/his life. [emoji12] Your bear will be over the Moon with it. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks all. 

It is vacchetta leather, so has nice scent.
Trying to hide from bear until Christmas is hard.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> 
> 
> It is vacchetta leather, so has nice scent.
> 
> Trying to hide from bear until Christmas is hard.




They are clever little guys!


----------



## Shelby33

remainsilly said:


> It is possible--what with my being insane & all--that I ordered a tiny Italian leather handbag for my teddy bear.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-clubhouse/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club-926434.html
> As a Christmas gift.
> Because he needs it.
> 
> Measures 6cm wide × 4.5cm high. Has functioning buckles & room inside to put things.
> Aw &#9825;
> (Thanks to Ludmilla, for helping to choose style--perfect.)



That is so cute I love it!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Well how weird is this....NO ONE posted today? 
We can't let that happen. 
I am sure everyone is busy helping Santa as I am. 


THIS is what I'd rather be doing.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Well how weird is this....NO ONE posted today?
> We can't let that happen.
> I am sure everyone is busy helping Santa as I am.
> View attachment 3208266
> 
> THIS is what I'd rather be doing.



Me too! I can't wait for winter break.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well how weird is this....NO ONE posted today?
> We can't let that happen.
> I am sure everyone is busy helping Santa as I am.
> View attachment 3208266
> 
> THIS is what I'd rather be doing.



Ha! You are absolutely right!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's *Helping Santa Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. :xtree:

As we are all getting busy (shopping presents, baking cookies, arranging for the perfect dinner, decorating the whole house, chasing kids and bears and husbands and all the others away from places where the presents hide), we need some time and space for ourselves. How do you all don't loose your head in this most hectic time of the year that is supposed to be calm and contemplative?

Do you lean back and pet your favorite handbag? Or do you something unrelated to handbags (if such a thing exists)?

I'm just thinking about the near vacation and counting the days until work is over. Hehehe. And I'm thinking about handbags on my wishlist.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Helping Santa Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. :xtree:
> 
> As we are all getting busy (shopping presents, baking cookies, arranging for the perfect dinner, decorating the whole house, chasing kids and bears and husbands and all the others away from places where the presents hide), we need some time and space for ourselves. How do you all don't loose your head in this most hectic time of the year that is supposed to be calm and contemplative?
> 
> Do you lean back and pet your favorite handbag? Or do you something unrelated to handbags (if such a thing exists)?
> 
> I'm just thinking about the near vacation and counting the days until work is over. Hehehe. And I'm thinking about handbags on my wishlist.


Hehehehe--"and bears" 

This is about the time when I panic. And begin naming ridiculous bags as Christmas desires.
Just to have an emergency bag on my list.
In another week, I'll calm down. When the party nerves subside. And people stop trying to feed me ham.

I get a lot of pleasure out of using oxblood bags, now.
The color with the cold air, against holiday greenery--magic.

And, I gather herbs/branches from garden/fields. To fashion into wreaths, garlands, etc. 
Nice fragrance in home.
Nice thing to be outdoors, working hands & feet through plants & soil.


----------



## Mariapia

Shame on me! I still haven't thought of Christmas presents or decorations !
I just can't believe Christmas is only two weeks away...
I have had so many things on my plate that , so far, there has been no room for organisation...[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Shame on me! I still haven't thought of Christmas presents or decorations !
> I just can't believe Christmas is only two weeks away...
> I have had so many things on my plate that , so far, there has been no room for organisation...[emoji15][emoji15]




Well that kind of craziness is its own kind of fun. The adrenaline rush, the last minute deals, no time to worry "is it perfect"?
Everyone does the holidays differently, isn't that what makes it fun?


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Helping Santa Tuesday* on Pinch Purse Island. :xtree:
> 
> As we are all getting busy (shopping presents, baking cookies, arranging for the perfect dinner, decorating the whole house, chasing kids and bears and husbands and all the others away from places where the presents hide), we need some time and space for ourselves. How do you all don't loose your head in this most hectic time of the year that is supposed to be calm and contemplative?
> 
> Do you lean back and pet your favorite handbag? Or do you something unrelated to handbags (if such a thing exists)?
> 
> I'm just thinking about the near vacation and counting the days until work is over. Hehehe. And I'm thinking about handbags on my wishlist.



I tend to get into baking in the winter. I'm not especially *good* at baking, but luckily preteen boys are not a tough crowd when it comes to baked goods and don't mind not-exactly-round cookies or slightly sloping cakes. 

And baths with really hot water & a bath bomb or bubbles.

I *love* working in a school and having a 2 week Winter break and spending time with my mother. Sometimes, I wish I had a few days off without the kids, but we generally have a good time for most of it. By the end of the second week, there's a lot of sibling nonsense and I truly am pleased to be going back to work.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehehehe--"and bears"
> 
> This is about the time when I panic. And begin naming ridiculous bags as Christmas desires.
> Just to have an emergency bag on my list.
> In another week, I'll calm down. When the party nerves subside. And people stop trying to feed me ham.
> 
> I get a lot of pleasure out of using oxblood bags, now.
> The color with the cold air, against holiday greenery--magic.
> 
> And, I gather herbs/branches from garden/fields. To fashion into wreaths, garlands, etc.
> Nice fragrance in home.
> Nice thing to be outdoors, working hands & feet through plants & soil.



I'm happy that I don't have to attend any Christmas parties (only positive thing about such parties is the fact that you can wear a special oxblood handbag). 
Making wreaths and garlands is like meditation, isn't it?  



Mariapia said:


> Shame on me! I still haven't thought of Christmas presents or decorations !
> I just can't believe Christmas is only two weeks away...
> I have had so many things on my plate that , so far, there has been no room for organisation...[emoji15][emoji15]



I can't believe that Christmas is only 2 weeks away, either...
How are you? Is the shingles any better? I'm sending a lot of healing thoughts to you, Mariapia. Try not to stress about Christmas. Try to take it slowly. My pharyngitis is back again, probably I should have stayed longer at home. 



Murphy47 said:


> Well that kind of craziness is its own kind of fun. The adrenaline rush, the last minute deals, no time to worry "is it perfect"?
> Everyone does the holidays differently, isn't that what makes it fun?



The older I get the less I can stay shopping stress. It's kind of sad. Last minute shopping was always so exciting for me. 



misskris03 said:


> I tend to get into baking in the winter. I'm not especially *good* at baking, but luckily preteen boys are not a tough crowd when it comes to baked goods and don't mind not-exactly-round cookies or slightly sloping cakes.
> 
> And baths with really hot water & a bath bomb or bubbles.
> 
> I *love* working in a school and having a 2 week Winter break and spending time with my mother. Sometimes, I wish I had a few days off without the kids, but we generally have a good time for most of it. By the end of the second week, there's a lot of sibling nonsense and I truly am pleased to be going back to work.



I haven't done any Christmas bakery, yet. My cookies look a bit like car wrecks, but nobody is complaining. 
I totally understand that you are glad about working at school. My university closes for two weeks, too, and I think it is always very nice to get some rest at the end of the year. Hehehehe. Maybe you should leave the boys at your mother's and have a few days off without them?


----------



## Ludmilla

It's *Decorating Wednesday *on Pinch Purse Island!
As I have learned - the Happy Mackerel is already preparing for our Christmas party. I know there will be a lot of mulled wine, Christmas cookies and other delicious things. Also, I have seen the landlord smuggling a huge tree and garlands and candles into the bar. I'm also very happy to tell you, that this year the tree will be green, not white like last year.


----------



## Murphy47

I thought the white tree was fun for a change of pace. 
I promise to keep my bra on myself and not as a tree topper this year. 
And personally ladies, the SHAPE of a cookie has NEVER stopped me from eating it. So just put them on a platter and don't worry. Think of them as Impressionist interpretations.


----------



## Ludmilla

Honestly, I'm with you Murphy, regarding the white tree. But, you know our landlord - he is a traditional fellow. Remember how he cried last year, when he saw the white tree for the first time? I'd say, give him the green tree - and try to sneak some nice decorations on it.


----------



## Murphy47

I like to switch it up!! Whichever tree goes up is fine with me. 
Plus, I hate to see a grown man cry.


----------



## remainsilly

Ooooh!
Surely landlord isn't switching to green because of last year's urine incident?
When I paid that random guy to pee designs onto the white tree.

Actually, his version of a reindeer wasn't bad. Bit drippy around the antlers.
I blame all that beer he drank, screwing up aim.

Still, all those cans of pine-scented spray helped reduce urinal stench enough to call it "art." 
Yes?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I like to switch it up!! Whichever tree goes up is fine with me.
> Plus, I hate to see a grown man cry.




Me neither, esp. if the grown man is dressed like Santa.



remainsilly said:


> Ooooh!
> 
> Surely landlord isn't switching to green because of last year's urine incident?
> 
> When I paid that random guy to pee designs onto the white tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, his version of a reindeer wasn't bad. Bit drippy around the antlers.
> 
> I blame all that beer he drank, screwing up aim.
> 
> 
> 
> Still, all those cans of pine-scented spray helped reduce urinal stench enough to call it "art."
> 
> Yes?




Wait a minute - you did WHAT???? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
Thank heavens I had enough mulled wine and cookies to forget your art performance completely. [emoji58]
We should definitely do without art this year! [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Okay. So... No arts OR crafts this year. 
We shall stick to drinking and singing. 
And maybe just this


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I'm happy that I don't have to attend any Christmas parties (only positive thing about such parties is the fact that you can wear a special oxblood handbag).



Ha!!! I feel the same way! 



Ludmilla said:


> Maybe you should leave the boys at your mother's and have a few days off without them?



I wish! Her boyfriend (it sounds silly to call a 74 year old man a "boyfriend", but there you go). is dealing with radiation treatment right now, so I'd feel like I was imposing on them. But he'll be done long before spring break, so I'm hoping to impose on them at that time 

Your white tree is *gorgeous*!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Ooooh!
> Surely landlord isn't switching to green because of last year's urine incident?
> When I paid that random guy to pee designs onto the white tree.
> 
> Actually, his version of a reindeer wasn't bad. Bit drippy around the antlers.
> I blame all that beer he drank, screwing up aim.
> 
> Still, all those cans of pine-scented spray helped reduce urinal stench enough to call it "art."
> Yes?



:lolots: I almost choked on my wine!

You are mad! And that is awesome!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Okay. So... No arts OR crafts this year.
> We shall stick to drinking and singing.
> And maybe just this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3209961



Hehehehe. Or maybe this for our favorite liquid refreshments:


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Ha!!! I feel the same way!
> 
> 
> 
> I wish! Her boyfriend (it sounds silly to call a 74 year old man a "boyfriend", but there you go). is dealing with radiation treatment right now, so I'd feel like I was imposing on them. But he'll be done long before spring break, so I'm hoping to impose on them at that time
> 
> Your white tree is *gorgeous*!



Oh, I'm sorry that your mother's boyfriend () is ill. Radiation treatment is no fun at all. I hope he is feeling better soon! (So you can send them your kids. )
Thanks for the tree compliment. It's not mine, but I think it would be a nice diversion.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's *Already Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island. 
Have all of you already chosen your Friday bag? This week I'm using my naked Speedy. Somehow it called my name last Sunday and so I give her a spin. I love her natural leather.


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Already Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> Have all of you already chosen your Friday bag? This week I'm using my naked Speedy. Somehow it called my name last Sunday and so I give her a spin. I love her natural leather.



Wow that's so pretty. I'm using a blue Tano until tomorrow when my Botkier comes. I am so behind you all with your beautiful bags!!


----------



## Shelby33

Ludmilla said:


> Me neither, esp. if the grown man is dressed like Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute - you did WHAT???? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> Thank heavens I had enough mulled wine and cookies to forget your art performance completely. [emoji58]
> We should definitely do without art this year! [emoji1]



I think it should become a tradition!!


----------



## Shelby33

This is cute


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I think we have found our centerpiece!!!
Soooo much cuter than that anemic Elf on a Shelf.


----------



## Shelby33

Lol @ "anemic elf"


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's *Already Thursday* on Pinch Purse Island.
> Have all of you already chosen your Friday bag? This week I'm using my naked Speedy. Somehow it called my name last Sunday and so I give her a spin. I love her natural leather.




Your naked speedy is perfect, Ludmilla![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I love natural leather  and its wonderful patina.
I used to have a natural leather crossbody and I wonder where It is now...[emoji15][emoji15]
As for the bag I chose today.....still my LP![emoji17]
My back and ribs are still painful....
Darned shingles.....![emoji49][emoji49]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3210591
> 
> Ladies, I think we have found our centerpiece!!!
> Soooo much cuter than that anemic Elf on a Shelf.




Yes, yes, Murphy!
The centerpiece It is![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> :lolots: I almost choked on my wine!
> 
> You are mad! And that is awesome!



Thanks
I'd blame Advent stress--but, really, I'm always mad as a hatter.


----------



## remainsilly

Friday bag--same as Thursday bag--mulberry oxblood bayswater.
Lovely, natural leather.
Because there's an art museum to attack & some shopping to do.

Will pair with, "There's no 'we' in pizza," shirt.
As I ponder anemic elves.
Perfect.

Sending anti-shingles vibes for Mariapia. Painful stuff. Heals much too slowly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Friday bag--same as Thursday bag--mulberry oxblood bayswater.
> 
> Lovely, natural leather.
> 
> Because there's an art museum to attack & some shopping to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Will pair with, "There's no 'we' in pizza," shirt.
> 
> As I ponder anemic elves.
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Sending anti-shingles vibes for Mariapia. Painful stuff. Heals much too slowly.




I hope there's no "wee" in your pizza. 
I am so funny.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I hope there's no "wee" in your pizza.
> I am so funny.


Actually, you are very funny.
If I drank wine, would choke on it frequently here on island.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Actually, you are very funny.
> 
> If I drank wine, would choke on it frequently here on island.




Doesn't fly as far and beer when it shoots out of your nose, less carbonation.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3210591
> 
> Ladies, I think we have found our centerpiece!!!
> Soooo much cuter than that anemic Elf on a Shelf.




Excellent choice!


----------



## misskris03

I think I will pull out my beloved Alexander McQueen Ziggy. I think I will wear it with my black otk boots and feel as cool as I can, given the fact that I am inherently uncool 

Mariapia--I hope you are on the mend very soon. Shingles sound awfully painful. I'm so sorry.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I'm sorry that your mother's boyfriend () is ill. Radiation treatment is no fun at all. I hope he is feeling better soon! (So you can send them your kids. )
> Thanks for the tree compliment. It's not mine, but I think it would be a nice diversion.




Thanks so much for your kind thoughts. His prognosis is excellent, it's just a drag, especially around the holidays. But Yes, will commandeer Grammy and her beau ASAP!


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I think I will pull out my beloved Alexander McQueen Ziggy. I think I will wear it with my black otk boots and feel as cool as I can, given the fact that I am inherently uncool
> 
> Mariapia--I hope you are on the mend very soon. Shingles sound awfully painful. I'm so sorry.




We are uncool only on the minds of teens. 
I am a legend in my own mind.


----------



## Murphy47

In preparation for our Festivus celebration at the Mackeral, I have been searching for decorations (since we have been forbidden Arts AND Crafts). Hopefully this is a great start. 
It should reflect nicely off our green tree this year.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> In preparation for our Festivus celebration at the Mackeral, I have been searching for decorations (since we have been forbidden Arts AND Crafts). Hopefully this is a great start.
> It should reflect nicely off our green tree this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211336



Aww! My dad *loved* this movie. It's perfect


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> We are uncool only on the minds of teens.
> I am a legend in my own mind.



I work with teens, so I guess I'm especially attuned to the fact that they think middle aged people are lame.

Having said that, a kid told me that I "seemed" like I would know good websites for saving money on international flights. 

I certainly don't mind being confused with a frugal international jetsetter. That's "sick"


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ...(since we have been forbidden Arts AND Crafts)...



Well, I'll still find a crazy diy sweater to wear.
Current contender:
http://www.bigdiyideas.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Nic-Sees-Your-When-Youre-Sleeping-Sweater-483x700.jpg


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I work with teens, so I guess I'm especially attuned to the fact that they think middle aged people are lame.
> 
> Having said that, a kid told me that I "seemed" like I would know good websites for saving money on international flights.
> 
> I certainly don't mind being confused with a frugal international jetsetter. That's "sick"



I'd rather work with teens than the tiny ones.
6 year olds cry for no logical reason.
And leak nose fluids.
It confuses & frightens me to figure out what they want to stop all the wailing noises.

Oh, you are a jetsetter rock star. &#9825;


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'd rather work with teens than the tiny ones.
> 
> 6 year olds cry for no logical reason.
> 
> And leak nose fluids.
> 
> It confuses & frightens me to figure out what they want to stop all the wailing noises.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are a jetsetter rock star. &#9825;




Hmmm, surly, smelly and monosyllabic or crying and leaking fluids. 
Some choice. 
Why do we have kids again? Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> We are uncool only on the minds of teens.
> I am a legend in my own mind.




You are a legend! [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> In preparation for our Festivus celebration at the Mackeral, I have been searching for decorations (since we have been forbidden Arts AND Crafts). Hopefully this is a great start.
> It should reflect nicely off our green tree this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3211336




Love this lamp. It will work perfect with our crocheted centerpiece and the green tree. (And Santa, aka the landlord, will love this beautifully shaped leg, too. [emoji6])


----------



## Ludmilla

Shelby33 said:


> This is cute




Nice! Hm. I still need a calendar for the office. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I think I will pull out my beloved Alexander McQueen Ziggy. I think I will wear it with my black otk boots and feel as cool as I can, given the fact that I am inherently uncool
> 
> Mariapia--I hope you are on the mend very soon. Shingles sound awfully painful. I'm so sorry.




No! You are not uncool. Not with such an edgy bag! [emoji4]
Hehehe. I have some student colleagues. It's always fun to make their jaws drop, when I show them Nine Inch Nails videos on you tube and tell them: "I listened to that music when I was a teenager - I listen to that music, still." [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Thanks so much for your kind thoughts. His prognosis is excellent, it's just a drag, especially around the holidays. But Yes, will commandeer Grammy and her beau ASAP!




I'm glad, that he will be okay! Hehehe. "Grammy and her beau" [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hmmm, surly, smelly and monosyllabic or crying and leaking fluids.
> Some choice.
> Why do we have kids again? Lol




Because they have their cute moments?! [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Because they have their cute moments?! [emoji1]




Well I'll give you that one. 
I do love my kids. And I usually find hanging with them very entertaining. Mine are 17 and 23. Finals week looms. So I have Surly and Grumpy to deal with. 
It will improve as we get nearer the holiday I hope.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I'd rather work with teens than the tiny ones.
> 
> 6 year olds cry for no logical reason.
> 
> And leak nose fluids.
> 
> It confuses & frightens me to figure out what they want to stop all the wailing noises.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, you are a jetsetter rock star. &#9825;




 
I love teens! They have such good bull**** detectors. And they aren't totally cynical yet.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> No! You are not uncool. Not with such an edgy bag! [emoji4]
> Hehehe. I have some student colleagues. It's always fun to make their jaws drop, when I show them Nine Inch Nails videos on you tube and tell them: "I listened to that music when I was a teenager - I listen to that music, still." [emoji1]




I've received some street cred from seeing black flag and U2 play live the 1980s 

I remember a friend's mom in High school who had seen the doors in concert in the late 60s. I thought that was the coolest thing ever.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Well I'll give you that one.
> I do love my kids. And I usually find hanging with them very entertaining. Mine are 17 and 23. Finals week looms. So I have Surly and Grumpy to deal with.
> It will improve as we get nearer the holiday I hope.




Good luck with the finals


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Good luck with the finals




I have a lovely bottle of wine in the fridge for the holiday!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well I'll give you that one.
> I do love my kids. And I usually find hanging with them very entertaining. Mine are 17 and 23. Finals week looms. So I have Surly and Grumpy to deal with.
> It will improve as we get nearer the holiday I hope.







Murphy47 said:


> I have a lovely bottle of wine in the fridge for the holiday!!!




Good luck with the finals! I guess the bottle of wine will be very well earned. Enjoy it - with Bond on DVD?! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I've received some street cred from seeing black flag and U2 play live the 1980s
> 
> I remember a friend's mom in High school who had seen the doors in concert in the late 60s. I thought that was the coolest thing ever.




As we are on the streets a little while longer than the teens, we definitely have street cred. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Dear fellow islanders! I lingered a bit on the steps of the Mackerel. The tree is ready in all its glory. [emoji319]Our dearest landlord put real candles on it! [emoji15] I wonder if he thinks real candles and the threat of a possible fire incident add to a romantic Christmas feeling? [emoji91]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good luck with the finals! I guess the bottle of wine will be very well earned. Enjoy it - with Bond on DVD?! [emoji6]




But of course!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Dear fellow islanders! I lingered a bit on the steps of the Mackerel. The tree is ready in all its glory. [emoji319]Our dearest landlord put real candles on it! [emoji15] I wonder if he thinks real candles and the threat of a possible fire incident add to a romantic Christmas feeling? [emoji91]




He's taking a big chance with open flames. 
Maybe he forgot the glue gun incident(s)?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Dear fellow islanders! I lingered a bit on the steps of the Mackerel. The tree is ready in all its glory. [emoji319]Our dearest landlord put real candles on it! [emoji15] I wonder if he thinks real candles and the threat of a possible fire incident add to a romantic Christmas feeling? [emoji91]



Aha! 
Now the urine decoration idea seems almost wise, yes?!


----------



## Murphy47

Why yes, yes it does.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Why yes, yes it does.



Sarcasm *may* count as, "naughty." 
I'll ask santa.


----------



## Murphy47

Fiiiinnnne. Visit I think Santa is a stalker.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> He's taking a big chance with open flames.
> Maybe he forgot the glue gun incident(s)?




[emoji23] My guess is he thinks we will be more cautious around open fire. He wants to put candles on the tables, too.



remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> 
> Now the urine decoration idea seems almost wise, yes?!




Well, yes!



remainsilly said:


> Sarcasm *may* count as, "naughty."
> 
> I'll ask santa.




Our dearest landlord counts sarcasm definitely as naughty. He wasn't happy when I told him about fire statistics during holiday season. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Fiiiinnnne. Visit I think Santa is a stalker.




Hahaha! Much too interested in others doing mischief imho. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha! Much too interested in others doing mischief imho. [emoji6]




Possibly all candles should stay BEHIND the bar. 
Plus they will look pretty reflecting in the mirror with all the bottles.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Possibly all candles should stay BEHIND the bar.
> Plus they will look pretty reflecting in the mirror with all the bottles.




Hehehe. Great idea. [emoji4]
I got a first glimpse at the tree ornaments:


----------



## Murphy47

Those would be my fav type ornaments!!!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Now the urine decoration idea seems almost wise, yes?!



Ha!!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
Breaking News!
I am fed up with carrying my bilberry Le Pliage..[emoji26]
This morning as my backpain seemed to recede a bit ( knock on wood ![emoji15])I took out my orange neo Longchamp...Still nylon ...but it's time I started rotating again.....[emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Perfect pick me up color!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Perfect pick me up color!!!




Thank you Murphy! I wanted an orange bag but didn't want to spend too much....I love It![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

I almost bought one and now wish I had. The long strap wasn't adjustable tho.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> Breaking News!
> I am fed up with carrying my bilberry Le Pliage..[emoji26]
> This morning as my backpain seemed to recede a bit ( knock on wood ![emoji15])I took out my orange neo Longchamp...Still nylon ...but it's time I started rotating again.....[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214537




Lovely pop of colour! Very cheering! [emoji7]
I'm glad that you feel better!


----------



## remainsilly

In honor of Mariapia, new official color for Christmas party = orange!
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ3byJQP1NG48-woU4SRvnUh8lFKun6ENiqYJh9lK8o30tlJIB4UA

Now, someone kinder than I must break this to Mackerel landlord.
So he'll change decorations.
Without much screaming.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> In honor of Mariapia, new official color for Christmas party = orange!
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ3byJQP1NG48-woU4SRvnUh8lFKun6ENiqYJh9lK8o30tlJIB4UA
> 
> 
> 
> Now, someone kinder than I must break this to Mackerel landlord.
> 
> So he'll change decorations.
> 
> Without much screaming.




Orange goes well with the green of the tree. [emoji319]
As for our dear landlord: screaming I can handle. It's the crying that I am worried about. 
Maybe if we bring one of these he might be pacified?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Orange goes well with the green of the tree. [emoji319]
> As for our dear landlord: screaming I can handle. It's the crying that I am worried about.
> Maybe if we bring one of these he might be pacified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214878



I'll bring him this. because yellow snowmen are so appetizing: ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-12/5/14/enhanced/webdr11/enhanced-1837-1417809192-28.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

Should we write our names in snow like guys do? Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Hey, anybody hear from Fim lately?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hey, anybody hear from Fim lately?




No, unfortunately not. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I'll bring him this. because yellow snowmen are so appetizing: ak-hdl.buzzfed.com/static/2014-12/5/14/enhanced/webdr11/enhanced-1837-1417809192-28.jpg




Hopefully the yellow snowmen don't remind him of the white tree accident from last year. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> In honor of Mariapia, new official color for Christmas party = orange!
> 
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQ3byJQP1NG48-woU4SRvnUh8lFKun6ENiqYJh9lK8o30tlJIB4UA
> 
> 
> 
> Now, someone kinder than I must break this to Mackerel landlord.
> 
> So he'll change decorations.
> 
> Without much screaming.







Murphy47 said:


> Orange goes well with the green of the tree. [emoji319]
> As for our dear landlord: screaming I can handle. It's the crying that I am worried about.
> Maybe if we bring one of these he might be pacified?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3214878




He accepted the orange decorations! But only on the garlands over the bar. The tree is already decorated in red. [emoji319]
Not tears. But a lot of grumbling. [emoji1]
And all mistletoes are prohibited. His servants are too scared of us. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> He accepted the orange decorations! But only on the garlands over the bar. The tree is already decorated in red. [emoji319]
> Not tears. But a lot of grumbling. [emoji1]
> And all mistletoes are prohibited. His servants are too scared of us. [emoji38]




Damn minions.


----------



## remainsilly

I predict minion riots, over this disappointing mistletoe news.
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQL-oAa8ZtBghVyKBlE0tvIMEV11GR0ioHE-IaP_3WMjhWV3zR8nQ

Glad we won a bit of orange, though. For Mariapia.

Hope Fim checks in. &#9825;


----------



## Murphy47

Hope to hear from Fim soon also. 
As for the minion riot, I think we will survive. 
I think Orange should be added to the Christmas color scheme. 
How many of us really look good in the traditional colors?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Hope to hear from Fim soon also.
> As for the minion riot, I think we will survive.
> I think Orange should be added to the Christmas color scheme.
> How many of us really look good in the traditional colors?



I probably don't look good in orange, either 

Hope all is well with Fim, too.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I probably don't look good in orange, either
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with Fim, too.




Well, maybe we should restrict ourselves to orange sox, or maybe orange DRINKS. 
Santa on the Beach anyone?


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I probably don't look good in orange, either
> 
> 
> 
> Hope all is well with Fim, too.




+1 on both. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well, maybe we should restrict ourselves to orange sox, or maybe orange DRINKS.
> Santa on the Beach anyone?




I'll take a Santa on the Beach! [emoji1] and I will think about wearing orange socks.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I'll take a Santa on the Beach! [emoji1] and I will think about wearing orange socks.




Orange is not really a color for ladies of pale complexion. Unless we've got a tan. 
Everyone got your shopping done? 
I am starting on cookies tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]

I don't know if all  of you remember my adventure with  a guy we called the goat man last year.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]

The man  used to be the owner of a consignment store in my home town  and  he had turned my attempt at selling one of my bags into a real nightmare which lasted nearly three months! [emoji26][emoji26]

One month ago, he called me again...That time he wanted to sell me a bag.
As I didn't trust him any more, I just said no.

Two weeks ago, I walked past his shop....It was completely empty .... Nothing in the window either and of course no one in the boutique.

I since learnt that he has disappeared with all the bags, scarves and jewels which ladies had brought him.
No one knows where he is....
The owners of the accessoires will probably never see them again, neither will they get paid....
I know that Ludmilla and Fim who followed my story won't be surprised.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I don't know if all  of you remember my adventure with  a guy we called the goat man last year.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> The man  used to be the owner of a consignment store in my home town  and  he had turned my attempt at selling one of my bags into a real nightmare which lasted nearly three months! [emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> One month ago, he called me again...That time he wanted to sell me a bag.
> As I didn't trust him any more, I just said no.
> 
> Two weeks ago, I walked past his shop....It was completely empty .... Nothing in the window either and of course no one in the boutique.
> 
> I since learnt that he has disappeared with all the bags, scarves and jewels which ladies had brought him.
> No one knows where he is....
> The owners of the accessoires will probably never see them again, neither will they get paid....
> I know that Ludmilla and Fim who followed my story won't be surprised.....




No, I'm totally not surprised about Mr. Goat's new business venture. [emoji35] 
I'm glad that you didn't work with him anymore!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I don't know if all  of you remember my adventure with  a guy we called the goat man last year.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> The man  used to be the owner of a consignment store in my home town  and  he had turned my attempt at selling one of my bags into a real nightmare which lasted nearly three months! [emoji26][emoji26]
> 
> One month ago, he called me again...That time he wanted to sell me a bag.
> As I didn't trust him any more, I just said no.
> 
> Two weeks ago, I walked past his shop....It was completely empty .... Nothing in the window either and of course no one in the boutique.
> 
> I since learnt that he has disappeared with all the bags, scarves and jewels which ladies had brought him.
> No one knows where he is....
> The owners of the accessoires will probably never see them again, neither will they get paid....
> I know that Ludmilla and Fim who followed my story won't be surprised.....




Wow! That's awful. It's good that you figured out that he was sleazy before Anything bad happened to you. I feel terrible for his victims.


----------



## remainsilly

Dangerous when anyone develops mad sense of entitlement--
But especially nasty in goats.
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VQyzjTSmJ8U/VDamqunp8SI/AAAAAAAABg8/ToasT0BpxXw/s1600/Moonbeam1.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

People are bizarre!!!
I vote we post his pick on the dartboard at the Mackeral and hurl sharp pointed objects at it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> People are bizarre!!!
> I vote we post his pick on the dartboard at the Mackeral and hurl sharp pointed objects at it.




[emoji1] Even our strict landlord would approve of this. Probably he would hurl the first pointed object. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Dangerous when anyone develops mad sense of entitlement--
> 
> But especially nasty in goats.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VQyzjTSmJ8U/VDamqunp8SI/AAAAAAAABg8/ToasT0BpxXw/s1600/Moonbeam1.jpg




[emoji23] Cute crown, though.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Dangerous when anyone develops mad sense of entitlement--
> 
> But especially nasty in goats.
> 
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-VQyzjTSmJ8U/VDamqunp8SI/AAAAAAAABg8/ToasT0BpxXw/s1600/Moonbeam1.jpg







Murphy47 said:


> People are bizarre!!!
> I vote we post his pick on the dartboard at the Mackeral and hurl sharp pointed objects at it.







Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1] Even our strict landlord would approve of this. Probably he would hurl the first pointed object. [emoji6]




That guy is a crook and I want to be the one to hurl the first pointed object.[emoji83][emoji83]
He had shown me photos of his big villa in a residential area, I learnt that It wasn't his. 
You know when something like this happens in a small town, people start talking. And what I heard is absolutely scary.[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> That guy is a crook and I want to be the one to hurl the first pointed object.[emoji83][emoji83]
> He had shown me photos of his big villa in a residential area, I learnt that It wasn't his.
> You know when something like this happens in a small town, people start talking. And what I heard is absolutely scary.[emoji15][emoji15]




Ugh!


----------



## Murphy47

48 hours and no posts? We are one busy bunch of islanders!!
My DH mixed up potluck days and guess who gets to cook ANOTHER potluck next Sunday. Since it was THERE and all they decide to eat it any way. 
The family Christmas was today and all went well. No one fell over lurking dogs, the tree stayed upright and only one person fell down the stairs. 
A banner day at Grandmas. [emoji319]


----------



## remainsilly

Finished icing fresh baked gingerbread cookies.
Some rather "abstract" art. 

And now, clean up.
As dog snorfles along kitchen floor, helping.


----------



## Murphy47

The cookies look tasty!!
Hopefully our barkeep at the Mackeral can recommend a nice wine to complement!!!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> 48 hours and no posts? We are one busy bunch of islanders!!
> My DH mixed up potluck days and guess who gets to cook ANOTHER potluck next Sunday. Since it was THERE and all they decide to eat it any way.
> The family Christmas was today and all went well. No one fell over lurking dogs, the tree stayed upright and only one person fell down the stairs.
> A banner day at Grandmas. [emoji319]



Well done! I'm glad it went smoothly.



remainsilly said:


> Finished icing fresh baked gingerbread cookies.
> 
> Some rather "abstract" art.
> 
> 
> 
> And now, clean up.
> 
> As dog snorfles along kitchen floor, helping.




They look delicious. I'd be licking the floor, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> 48 hours and no posts? We are one busy bunch of islanders!!
> My DH mixed up potluck days and guess who gets to cook ANOTHER potluck next Sunday. Since it was THERE and all they decide to eat it any way.
> The family Christmas was today and all went well. No one fell over lurking dogs, the tree stayed upright and only one person fell down the stairs.
> A banner day at Grandmas. [emoji319]




Yay on no serious injuries during the family Christmas! I'm glad everyone is safe and sound.
Here, the tension is growing. Still no present for my dear SIL. Huge grocery shopping lurking - we are facing three holidays (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) and a half (Thursday) with completely closed down shops (on Thursday they are open until 2pm).
The tree is not ready, yet. It will be put up on Wednesday evening and decorated on the morning of the 24th. [emoji319]
I wish for a deep hole to hide away. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Finished icing fresh baked gingerbread cookies.
> 
> Some rather "abstract" art.
> 
> 
> 
> And now, clean up.
> 
> As dog snorfles along kitchen floor, helping.




Yummie! I wish so could reach through the screen... [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The cookies look tasty!!
> Hopefully our barkeep at the Mackeral can recommend a nice wine to complement!!!




Dark red. [emoji485] Always perfect with sweets. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Dark red. [emoji485] Always perfect with sweets. [emoji4]




Excellent choice my friend!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on no serious injuries during the family Christmas! I'm glad everyone is safe and sound.
> Here, the tension is growing. Still no present for my dear SIL. Huge grocery shopping lurking - we are facing three holidays (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) and a half (Thursday) with completely closed down shops (on Thursday they are open until 2pm).
> The tree is not ready, yet. It will be put up on Wednesday evening and decorated on the morning of the 24th. [emoji319]
> I wish for a deep hole to hide away. [emoji1]




My tree has been up since Thnksgiving. Not sure why we do it so early here. I am tired of all the decorations by the time the day gets here. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Since the girls go on a trip with Grandma every year now, we have been putting up this little gem. Perfect for the small room. The ginormous one is at Grandmas so everyone is happy. 
I have done four potluck and all the cookies so far. With that on top of all the regular meals, I have almost lost the will to cook. And I AM a cook. 
Looking forward to our celebration at the Mackeral ladies!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on no serious injuries during the family Christmas! I'm glad everyone is safe and sound.
> Here, the tension is growing. Still no present for my dear SIL. Huge grocery shopping lurking - we are facing three holidays (Friday, Saturday and Sunday) and a half (Thursday) with completely closed down shops (on Thursday they are open until 2pm).
> The tree is not ready, yet. It will be put up on Wednesday evening and decorated on the morning of the 24th. [emoji319]
> I wish for a deep hole to hide away. [emoji1]




We could share the same hole , Ludmilla![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My tree has been up since Thnksgiving. Not sure why we do it so early here. I am tired of all the decorations by the time the day gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219523
> 
> Since the girls go on a trip with Grandma every year now, we have been putting up this little gem. Perfect for the small room. The ginormous one is at Grandmas so everyone is happy.
> I have done four potluck and all the cookies so far. With that on top of all the regular meals, I have almost lost the will to cook. And I AM a cook.
> Looking forward to our celebration at the Mackeral ladies!!!!




I wish I could cook, Murphy! 
I have never made cookies, roasted a turkey....or made a simple omelet !
Fortunately there is pasta....[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I wish I could cook, Murphy!
> I have never made cookies, roasted a turkey....or made a simple omelet !
> Fortunately there is pasta....[emoji3]




As long as you can feed yourself it's all good. 
It just takes patience and a simple cookbook. 
Do you know my fav thing to make?
Reservations. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My tree has been up since Thnksgiving. Not sure why we do it so early here. I am tired of all the decorations by the time the day gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219523
> 
> Since the girls go on a trip with Grandma every year now, we have been putting up this little gem. Perfect for the small room. The ginormous one is at Grandmas so everyone is happy.
> I have done four potluck and all the cookies so far. With that on top of all the regular meals, I have almost lost the will to cook. And I AM a cook.
> Looking forward to our celebration at the Mackeral ladies!!!!



Like the 12 days of Christmas fabric!
We gave up ginormous tree when jingle cat came to town. Bringing crazed fetish for whacking glass ornaments & climbing.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I wish I could cook, Murphy!
> I have never made cookies, roasted a turkey....or made a simple omelet !
> Fortunately there is pasta....[emoji3]



I manage to burn pasta.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> They look delicious. I'd be licking the floor, too.



Tragically, I trained dog to do this. 
Waits until I say, "Clean!" Then goes jowl-slinging crazy.
Easier than mopping.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yummie! I wish so could reach through the screen... [emoji4]


Cookies are disappearing fast.
Wish could hang as ornaments, to scent air with spices & orange.
But, believe that would be asking for a lot of animal nonsense I don't need. 

Read Truman Capote's "A Christmas Memory," again.
It is my personal, quiet holiday tradition. 
Great short story.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Like the 12 days of Christmas fabric!
> 
> We gave up ginormous tree when jingle cat came to town. Bringing crazed fetish for whacking glass ornaments & climbing.




Last year after the dog passed was the first year the tree didn't go over in my house. 
Years ago when I had a herd of cats, the tree had to be nailed to a large sheet of plywood to keep it from going over. 
Those were the years of knitted ornaments.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Cookies are disappearing fast.
> 
> Wish could hang as ornaments, to scent air with spices & orange.
> 
> But, believe that would be asking for a lot of animal nonsense I don't need.
> 
> 
> 
> Read Truman Capote's "A Christmas Memory," again.
> 
> It is my personal, quiet holiday tradition.
> 
> Great short story.




Cookies CAN be made into ornaments Girl Scout project one year) with copious amounts of shellac. 
The challenge comes in after the Christmas "cheer" when you have to remember they are NO LONGER edible.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I manage to burn pasta.




Now THAT takes some effort!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Tragically, I trained dog to do this.
> 
> Waits until I say, "Clean!" Then goes jowl-slinging crazy.
> 
> Easier than mopping.




This is not tragic, this is genius!!!
Tomorrow I will tell the "Best Christmas Ever story. 
It's late here and FER sure past my bedtime.


----------



## Murphy47

Ok,here we go ladies. Grab some coffee or tea, it's kinda long. 
A number of years ago when my youngest was 7 or 8 she had quite a long list. She was heavily into American Girl dolls. Many of the items were duplicated by Target and sold much cheaper. I purchased many on clearance and filled in with items from the real store and online sales. 
As a result, I was able to get ALL the items on her list. 
That year I had the immediate family to my house. 
At that time I was Girl Scout leader, cheer coach and spent many nights taking the oldest to basketball practice. 
I was very tired to say the least. 
So I had my husband help with the cooking. 
My mom brought a Honey Baked Ham in a disposable roaster. 
Mom and Husband begin to prepare food while I corral kids and make drinks. 
As the excitement mounts, the dog (Corgi/Shephard mix who tries to herd everything) begins to circle as HAM is her fav thing on the planet. 
The time nears. Everyone arrives. The pile of presents climbs. 
The timer goes off. The food is ready. 
My husband goes to remove the gorgeous smelling ham from the oven. 
HE PICKS IT UP BY THE LONG ENDS OF THE PAN. 
He did not set it on a cookie sheet. 
The pan collapses in the middle. 
Hot ham glaze splatters all over the cabinets, is running down the fridge, is dripping from the ceiling. 
We are all gobsmacked. 
The dog, who had finally gone to pout in the other room, charges into the kitchen. 
Hubbie makes a dice and rescues ham. 
Sauce is still dripping so the dog begins to lick the cabinets. 
We all grab towels and get to work cleaning up. 
My youngest, who has counted presents that were for here comes running in the kitchen and hollers: 
"THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!"
We all laughed til we peed. 

PS - until the day the dog died she would just randomly go over and lick the stove, as if hoping more ham would rain down from heaven. 

Have a nice day ladies.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ...PS - until the day the dog died she would just randomly go over and lick the stove, as if hoping more ham would rain down from heaven.



It's possible that I am a corgi mix.
Because this mentality seems familiar. 

Great story! Thanks for sharing.
Carol Burnett once said that comedy is tragedy plus time.
So true!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It's possible that I am a corgi mix.
> 
> Because this mentality seems familiar.
> 
> 
> 
> Great story! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Carol Burnett once said that comedy is tragedy plus time.
> 
> So true!




So does that mean you herd things or lick the stove ?[emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So does that mean you herd things or lick the stove ?[emoji12]



Probably both, plus some random yelling.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Probably both, plus some random yelling.




Sounds like my house!! 
What the he77 are u doing? Is a phrase spoken often here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We could share the same hole , Ludmilla![emoji3]




It would be a pleasure to hide away with you. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My tree has been up since Thnksgiving. Not sure why we do it so early here. I am tired of all the decorations by the time the day gets here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3219523
> 
> Since the girls go on a trip with Grandma every year now, we have been putting up this little gem. Perfect for the small room. The ginormous one is at Grandmas so everyone is happy.
> I have done four potluck and all the cookies so far. With that on top of all the regular meals, I have almost lost the will to cook. And I AM a cook.
> Looking forward to our celebration at the Mackeral ladies!!!!




Adorable tree! [emoji7] 
My brother brings the tree from the woods. This year will be the first with a tree that has "only" 2 meters... [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ok,here we go ladies. Grab some coffee or tea, it's kinda long.
> A number of years ago when my youngest was 7 or 8 she had quite a long list. She was heavily into American Girl dolls. Many of the items were duplicated by Target and sold much cheaper. I purchased many on clearance and filled in with items from the real store and online sales.
> As a result, I was able to get ALL the items on her list.
> That year I had the immediate family to my house.
> At that time I was Girl Scout leader, cheer coach and spent many nights taking the oldest to basketball practice.
> I was very tired to say the least.
> So I had my husband help with the cooking.
> My mom brought a Honey Baked Ham in a disposable roaster.
> Mom and Husband begin to prepare food while I corral kids and make drinks.
> As the excitement mounts, the dog (Corgi/Shephard mix who tries to herd everything) begins to circle as HAM is her fav thing on the planet.
> The time nears. Everyone arrives. The pile of presents climbs.
> The timer goes off. The food is ready.
> My husband goes to remove the gorgeous smelling ham from the oven.
> HE PICKS IT UP BY THE LONG ENDS OF THE PAN.
> He did not set it on a cookie sheet.
> The pan collapses in the middle.
> Hot ham glaze splatters all over the cabinets, is running down the fridge, is dripping from the ceiling.
> We are all gobsmacked.
> The dog, who had finally gone to pout in the other room, charges into the kitchen.
> Hubbie makes a dice and rescues ham.
> Sauce is still dripping so the dog begins to lick the cabinets.
> We all grab towels and get to work cleaning up.
> My youngest, who has counted presents that were for here comes running in the kitchen and hollers:
> "THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!"
> We all laughed til we peed.
> 
> PS - until the day the dog died she would just randomly go over and lick the stove, as if hoping more ham would rain down from heaven.
> 
> Have a nice day ladies.




Great story! [emoji1][emoji1] Thank you for sharing. [emoji4] 
I have one, too.
A traditional food on Christmas Eve are susagges that get cooked in vinegar. One year I told my dear mother that there was a strong chemical smell in the kitchen. She only said that the smell came from the vinegar. Well, it didn't. It came from a certain plastic trivet that got stuck between the hotplate and the pot. We had to open the windows in the whole house for a very long while... And Christmas Eve is our most important Christmas Holiday. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Great story! [emoji1][emoji1] Thank you for sharing. [emoji4]
> I have one, too.
> A traditional food on Christmas Eve are susagges that get cooked in vinegar. One year I told my dear mother that there was a strong chemical smell in the kitchen. She only said that the smell came from the vinegar. Well, it didn't. It came from a certain plastic trivet that got stuck between the hotplate and the pot. We had to open the windows in the whole house for a very long while... And Christmas Eve is our most important Christmas Holiday. [emoji1]




Wow!!
At least the house didn't burn down. 
Do u keep a fire extinguisher under the sink now?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!!
> At least the house didn't burn down.
> Do u keep a fire extinguisher under the sink now?




It didn't catch fire, it melted nicely onto the plate. Dear mother finally reacted when it started smoking... [emoji1]
Nope, no fire extinguisher in the kitchen, but in the cellar... *sigh*. [emoji102]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ok,here we go ladies. Grab some coffee or tea, it's kinda long.
> A number of years ago when my youngest was 7 or 8 she had quite a long list. She was heavily into American Girl dolls. Many of the items were duplicated by Target and sold much cheaper. I purchased many on clearance and filled in with items from the real store and online sales.
> As a result, I was able to get ALL the items on her list.
> That year I had the immediate family to my house.
> At that time I was Girl Scout leader, cheer coach and spent many nights taking the oldest to basketball practice.
> I was very tired to say the least.
> So I had my husband help with the cooking.
> My mom brought a Honey Baked Ham in a disposable roaster.
> Mom and Husband begin to prepare food while I corral kids and make drinks.
> As the excitement mounts, the dog (Corgi/Shephard mix who tries to herd everything) begins to circle as HAM is her fav thing on the planet.
> The time nears. Everyone arrives. The pile of presents climbs.
> The timer goes off. The food is ready.
> My husband goes to remove the gorgeous smelling ham from the oven.
> HE PICKS IT UP BY THE LONG ENDS OF THE PAN.
> He did not set it on a cookie sheet.
> The pan collapses in the middle.
> Hot ham glaze splatters all over the cabinets, is running down the fridge, is dripping from the ceiling.
> We are all gobsmacked.
> The dog, who had finally gone to pout in the other room, charges into the kitchen.
> Hubbie makes a dice and rescues ham.
> Sauce is still dripping so the dog begins to lick the cabinets.
> We all grab towels and get to work cleaning up.
> My youngest, who has counted presents that were for here comes running in the kitchen and hollers:
> "THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!"
> We all laughed til we peed.
> 
> PS - until the day the dog died she would just randomly go over and lick the stove, as if hoping more ham would rain down from heaven.
> 
> Have a nice day ladies.







Ludmilla said:


> Great story! [emoji1][emoji1] Thank you for sharing. [emoji4]
> I have one, too.
> A traditional food on Christmas Eve are susagges that get cooked in vinegar. One year I told my dear mother that there was a strong chemical smell in the kitchen. She only said that the smell came from the vinegar. Well, it didn't. It came from a certain plastic trivet that got stuck between the hotplate and the pot. We had to open the windows in the whole house for a very long while... And Christmas Eve is our most important Christmas Holiday. [emoji1]




Great anecdotes, Murphy and Ludmilla! [emoji106]
I can picture both scenes...[emoji3]
Nothing of the kind would happen to me, everyone here knows I can't cook![emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It would be a pleasure to hide away with you. [emoji8]




I am still hiding, Ludmilla....[emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Great anecdotes, Murphy and Ludmilla! [emoji106]
> I can picture both scenes...[emoji3]
> Nothing of the kind would happen to me, everyone here knows I can't cook![emoji17]




Not cooking does not prevent Christmas disaster stories. 
Trees go over or catch on fire. 
Packages mistagged and Grandpa opens the Victoria's Secret box. The 5 year old finds the bourbon cookies. Someone gives the dog chocolate and lets it eat wrapping paper. Too much eggnog and someone backs over a mailbox. And someone's new sled. 
Or another good one. 
My youngest had friends over and they got into the snack cabinet. 
The next morning I noticed that one of the containers was almost empty. 
No one said anything thing but they all looked sort of green around the gills. 
I heard one mention to her mom at pickup time, "Her moms not a very good cook."
They had been eating the freshly baked DOG TREATS I had made for Maggie.


----------



## HotRedBag

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the bags I have here on the island. It was on sale, markdown, at Marshalls. It is leather and happily nondescript for *Calvin Klein.* It easily accommodates everything I need on a daily basis and came with an optional shoulder strap. It's understated, well constructed, and was well within my budget.


I own this bag as well. One of my favorites.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not cooking does not prevent Christmas disaster stories.
> Trees go over or catch on fire.
> Packages mistagged and Grandpa opens the Victoria's Secret box. The 5 year old finds the bourbon cookies. Someone gives the dog chocolate and lets it eat wrapping paper. Too much eggnog and someone backs over a mailbox. And someone's new sled.
> Or another good one.
> My youngest had friends over and they got into the snack cabinet.
> The next morning I noticed that one of the containers was almost empty.
> No one said anything thing but they all looked sort of green around the gills.
> I heard one mention to her mom at pickup time, "Her moms not a very good cook."
> They had been eating the freshly baked DOG TREATS I had made for Maggie.




Absolutely hilarious, Murphy![emoji24][emoji24]
I have a dog but I didn't know there were  home made dog treats....
Maggie must have been a very happy dog ![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Ok,here we go ladies. Grab some coffee or tea, it's kinda long.
> A number of years ago when my youngest was 7 or 8 she had quite a long list. She was heavily into American Girl dolls. Many of the items were duplicated by Target and sold much cheaper. I purchased many on clearance and filled in with items from the real store and online sales.
> As a result, I was able to get ALL the items on her list.
> That year I had the immediate family to my house.
> At that time I was Girl Scout leader, cheer coach and spent many nights taking the oldest to basketball practice.
> I was very tired to say the least.
> So I had my husband help with the cooking.
> My mom brought a Honey Baked Ham in a disposable roaster.
> Mom and Husband begin to prepare food while I corral kids and make drinks.
> As the excitement mounts, the dog (Corgi/Shephard mix who tries to herd everything) begins to circle as HAM is her fav thing on the planet.
> The time nears. Everyone arrives. The pile of presents climbs.
> The timer goes off. The food is ready.
> My husband goes to remove the gorgeous smelling ham from the oven.
> HE PICKS IT UP BY THE LONG ENDS OF THE PAN.
> He did not set it on a cookie sheet.
> The pan collapses in the middle.
> Hot ham glaze splatters all over the cabinets, is running down the fridge, is dripping from the ceiling.
> We are all gobsmacked.
> The dog, who had finally gone to pout in the other room, charges into the kitchen.
> Hubbie makes a dice and rescues ham.
> Sauce is still dripping so the dog begins to lick the cabinets.
> We all grab towels and get to work cleaning up.
> My youngest, who has counted presents that were for here comes running in the kitchen and hollers:
> "THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!"
> We all laughed til we peed.
> 
> PS - until the day the dog died she would just randomly go over and lick the stove, as if hoping more ham would rain down from heaven.
> 
> Have a nice day ladies.




That is a fantastic tale! Hope springs eternal. 

My dad's turtle got out into the backyard when the porch door was ajar once around 10 years ago. Every time she goes on that porch she goes back to the spot where she made her way out and tries to make a break for it again.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Not cooking does not prevent Christmas disaster stories.
> Trees go over or catch on fire.
> Packages mistagged and Grandpa opens the Victoria's Secret box. The 5 year old finds the bourbon cookies. Someone gives the dog chocolate and lets it eat wrapping paper. Too much eggnog and someone backs over a mailbox. And someone's new sled.
> Or another good one.
> My youngest had friends over and they got into the snack cabinet.
> The next morning I noticed that one of the containers was almost empty.
> No one said anything thing but they all looked sort of green around the gills.
> I heard one mention to her mom at pickup time, "Her moms not a very good cook."
> They had been eating the freshly baked DOG TREATS I had made for Maggie.




Ha!!! That's priceless!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Great story! [emoji1][emoji1] Thank you for sharing. [emoji4]
> I have one, too.
> A traditional food on Christmas Eve are susagges that get cooked in vinegar. One year I told my dear mother that there was a strong chemical smell in the kitchen. She only said that the smell came from the vinegar. Well, it didn't. It came from a certain plastic trivet that got stuck between the hotplate and the pot. We had to open the windows in the whole house for a very long while... And Christmas Eve is our most important Christmas Holiday. [emoji1]




I'm glad I'm not the only person who has left plastic on the stovetop. It is a pain in the *** to clean and the smell was so acrid and toxic that I was sure I was shortening my life by inhaling it. Ugh.


----------



## Tuuli35

murphy47 said:


> ok,here we go ladies. Grab some coffee or tea, it's kinda long.
> A number of years ago when my youngest was 7 or 8 she had quite a long list. She was heavily into american girl dolls. Many of the items were duplicated by target and sold much cheaper. I purchased many on clearance and filled in with items from the real store and online sales.
> As a result, i was able to get all the items on her list.
> That year i had the immediate family to my house.
> At that time i was girl scout leader, cheer coach and spent many nights taking the oldest to basketball practice.
> I was very tired to say the least.
> So i had my husband help with the cooking.
> My mom brought a honey baked ham in a disposable roaster.
> Mom and husband begin to prepare food while i corral kids and make drinks.
> As the excitement mounts, the dog (corgi/shephard mix who tries to herd everything) begins to circle as ham is her fav thing on the planet.
> The time nears. Everyone arrives. The pile of presents climbs.
> The timer goes off. The food is ready.
> My husband goes to remove the gorgeous smelling ham from the oven.
> He picks it up by the long ends of the pan.
> He did not set it on a cookie sheet.
> The pan collapses in the middle.
> Hot ham glaze splatters all over the cabinets, is running down the fridge, is dripping from the ceiling.
> We are all gobsmacked.
> The dog, who had finally gone to pout in the other room, charges into the kitchen.
> Hubbie makes a dice and rescues ham.
> Sauce is still dripping so the dog begins to lick the cabinets.
> We all grab towels and get to work cleaning up.
> My youngest, who has counted presents that were for here comes running in the kitchen and hollers:
> "this is the best christmas ever!!!"
> we all laughed til we peed.
> 
> Ps - until the day the dog died she would just randomly go over and lick the stove, as if hoping more ham would rain down from heaven.
> 
> Have a nice day ladies.



So funny!


----------



## msd_bags

Loved reading your anecdotes ladies! [emoji23]


----------



## westvillage

Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies! The Happy Mackerel is glowing happily in the dark. A strong pine smell is everywhere, our landlord is humming Christmas songs, while the kettle with mulled wine is simmering peacefully on the oven. I see a whole goose waiting to get roasted and plates with cookies are ready. 

Have all a very merry Christmas! [emoji319]


----------



## remainsilly

Ahhhh, a peaceful setting indeed.
Greatly appreciated.
And food which doesn't confuse me. Perfect.

Note: supposed to REMOVE corn husk wrapping, from tamales.
Before eating @ potluck parties.
But no one explained this.
Until after I mentioned how tamales were really dry & hard to chew. 

A toast to simple holiday moments!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ahhhh, a peaceful setting indeed.
> 
> Greatly appreciated.
> 
> And food which doesn't confuse me. Perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> Note: supposed to REMOVE corn husk wrapping, from tamales.
> 
> Before eating @ potluck parties.
> 
> But no one explained this.
> 
> Until after I mentioned how tamales were really dry & hard to chew.
> 
> 
> 
> A toast to simple holiday moments!




It is a beautiful setting. 
Don't worry, you are not the first person with tamale problems. 
In fact, the senior Bush prez did the same thing at a Texas Christmas festival.


----------



## Ludmilla

I just wish I could install that beautiful peaceful setting at home, too. [emoji1] Potluck seems to be a great invention. Everything is still very hectic... [emoji319][emoji92]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I just wish I could install that beautiful peaceful setting at home, too. [emoji1] Potluck seems to be a great invention. Everything is still very hectic... [emoji319][emoji92]




It wouldn't be real if it was peaceful!
Christmas is never quiet or looks like a Norman Rockwell painting. 
It's noisy and messy and chaotic. 
Think of all the noise as the sounds of love and happiness just BOUNCING off the walls. 
Quiet means the kids are gone. 
Boxing Day is my favorite. 
All the pressure is off, the leftovers are great and adult beverages can be savored. 
Merry Christmas ladies![emoji319][emoji267][emoji481]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It wouldn't be real if it was peaceful!
> Christmas is never quiet or looks like a Norman Rockwell painting.
> It's noisy and messy and chaotic.
> Think of all the noise as the sounds of love and happiness just BOUNCING off the walls.
> Quiet means the kids are gone.
> Boxing Day is my favorite.
> All the pressure is off, the leftovers are great and adult beverages can be savored.
> Merry Christmas ladies![emoji319][emoji267][emoji481]




Boxing Day is my favorite, too. Leftovers from the goose, my cousins come over for the last slices of cake and the last cookies. Not to mention the adult beverages. [emoji485][emoji92]


----------



## remainsilly

Hmm--as President, I would abolish corn husks.
But vote to save sugary foods @ all cost. 
America would smile through rotted teeth. But feel no fear staring into strange casserole dishes.

http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcStu_8lMn4Em5IR1pJISMMjAiHF-8cdGYZYI7q7jtxkq2r1AlgNIg

Ah, "hectic." It is another word, meaning family.  &#9825;


----------



## Murphy47

A big bonus if you actually LIKE your family.


----------



## Rocket_girl

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely hilarious, Murphy![emoji24][emoji24]
> I have a dog but I didn't know there were  home made dog treats....
> Maggie must have been a very happy dog ![emoji3][emoji3]


Ahh, but Maggie never got the treats that year!


----------



## Murphy47

Rocket_girl said:


> Ahh, but Maggie never got the treats that year!




She did follow the kids around for a bit as they had doggie treats on their breath. 

I made her more treats. 
Homemade doggie treats are a lot like beef jerky. 
Mince leftovers. Roll flat. Bake til done. Easy peasy


----------



## dangerouscurves

Murphy47 said:


> A big bonus if you actually LIKE your family.




Ugh, I dislike my bf's brother. He's a brat at 27y/o. And he invited himself to our dinner with my bf's parents now that he's just been dumped by his ex.


----------



## remainsilly

dangerouscurves said:


> Ugh, I dislike my bf's brother. He's a brat at 27y/o. And he invited himself to our dinner with my bf's parents now that he's just been dumped by his ex.



I hear sleepy time cough medicine makes an excellent gift.


----------



## dangerouscurves

remainsilly said:


> I hear sleepy time cough medicine makes an excellent gift.




[emoji23] That sounds like a good idea but then he might wanna sleep in our apt.


----------



## Murphy47

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23] That sounds like a good idea but then he might wanna sleep in our apt.




That would be bad. 
Unexpected guests can be a chore. Try to think of it as your good deed for the holidays. 
And be VERY thankful you have a better life than he.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Murphy47 said:


> That would be bad.
> Unexpected guests can be a chore. Try to think of it as your good deed for the holidays.
> And be VERY thankful you have a better life than he.




I'll try [emoji4]. Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Murphy47

dangerouscurves said:


> I'll try [emoji4]. Thank you for the advice.




Your only other option is cry. And who really wants to do that on Christmas unless it's from joy. 
The nuns used to tell us "Offer it up to Jesus" whenever anything sucked. 
Didn't help much but it's funny now.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Murphy47 said:


> Your only other option is cry. And who really wants to do that on Christmas unless it's from joy.
> The nuns used to tell us "Offer it up to Jesus" whenever anything sucked.
> Didn't help much but it's funny now.




Hahaha!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ok ladies, one more story before the insanity ensues at Chez Murphy. 
Back in the 50's, my mother, ALL her relatives, and several family friends lived on a two block stretch of their tiny town. They walked everywhere as kids. 
Before modern conveniences like microwaves, cooking the big meal was a HUGE deal. These ladies were all Rosie the Riveter ladies who kept their jobs after the war. 
So they all got together at the biggest house and began to cook about 6pm on the Eve. 
All men and kids were banished to The Corner Bar to stay out from under foot. 
EVERY YEAR, one young man was over served. 
EVERY YEAR he staggered the two blocks home. 
EVERY YEAR he fell into the giant tree in the corner of the living room awakening all who were sleeping. 
After Mass the next morning, the ladies were back at work putting the feast on the table. 
Partway through the feast, Howard, who is the young man in question, who start to turn green. 
As this was the biggest fanciest meal of the year, he continues to stuff it in. 
After polishing off 2 giant plates of dessert, the makes a mad dash for the toilet. 
EVERY YEAR, his poor deluded Mother would say, "Poor Howard, he's so sick. It must have been the whip cream on the apple pie that upset his stomach".

Riiiiggghhhtt. Couldn't have been the case of beer he drank the night before at The Corner Bar because Howard was a Good Baptist.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ok ladies, one more story before the insanity ensues at Chez Murphy.
> Back in the 50's, my mother, ALL her relatives, and several family friends lived on a two block stretch of their tiny town. They walked everywhere as kids.
> Before modern conveniences like microwaves, cooking the big meal was a HUGE deal. These ladies were all Rosie the Riveter ladies who kept their jobs after the war.
> So they all got together at the biggest house and began to cook about 6pm on the Eve.
> All men and kids were banished to The Corner Bar to stay out from under foot.
> EVERY YEAR, one young man was over served.
> EVERY YEAR he staggered the two blocks home.
> EVERY YEAR he fell into the giant tree in the corner of the living room awakening all who were sleeping.
> After Mass the next morning, the ladies were back at work putting the feast on the table.
> Partway through the feast, Howard, who is the young man in question, who start to turn green.
> As this was the biggest fanciest meal of the year, he continues to stuff it in.
> After polishing off 2 giant plates of dessert, the makes a mad dash for the toilet.
> EVERY YEAR, his poor deluded Mother would say, "Poor Howard, he's so sick. It must have been the whip cream on the apple pie that upset his stomach".
> 
> Riiiiggghhhtt. Couldn't have been the case of beer he drank the night before at The Corner Bar because Howard was a Good Baptist.




[emoji23]
My dear brother got regularly too much of adult beverages on the night before Christmas Eve. So he slept on the sofa during the unwrapping of the gifts. There are still lots of fotos of him snoring happily while we decorated him with the leftovers of the wrapping papers. Luckily for him facebook didn't exist at those times... [emoji1]
Hehehe. My mother always knew why the poor boy was so sleepy. Added always a great deal to her "Christmas mood". [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Ugh, I dislike my bf's brother. He's a brat at 27y/o. And he invited himself to our dinner with my bf's parents now that he's just been dumped by his ex.




[emoji15] Ugh. Those are the holiday surprises you can do without.... I hope all went well and you didn't have to bagslap him. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

To all the islanders who are going to open their presents soon: I hope Santa is going to spoil you!! [emoji173]&#65039;
Here, the presents are brought by the Christkind. [emoji92] And I found some pretty bag related things under the tree. [emoji319] My sister made two "Rodeo Charms" for me and I have to show off the first one at once. It goes perfect with my LC Balzane. [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Murphy47 said:


> Ok ladies, one more story before the insanity ensues at Chez Murphy.
> Back in the 50's, my mother, ALL her relatives, and several family friends lived on a two block stretch of their tiny town. They walked everywhere as kids.
> Before modern conveniences like microwaves, cooking the big meal was a HUGE deal. These ladies were all Rosie the Riveter ladies who kept their jobs after the war.
> So they all got together at the biggest house and began to cook about 6pm on the Eve.
> All men and kids were banished to The Corner Bar to stay out from under foot.
> EVERY YEAR, one young man was over served.
> EVERY YEAR he staggered the two blocks home.
> EVERY YEAR he fell into the giant tree in the corner of the living room awakening all who were sleeping.
> After Mass the next morning, the ladies were back at work putting the feast on the table.
> Partway through the feast, Howard, who is the young man in question, who start to turn green.
> As this was the biggest fanciest meal of the year, he continues to stuff it in.
> After polishing off 2 giant plates of dessert, the makes a mad dash for the toilet.
> EVERY YEAR, his poor deluded Mother would say, "Poor Howard, he's so sick. It must have been the whip cream on the apple pie that upset his stomach".
> 
> Riiiiggghhhtt. Couldn't have been the case of beer he drank the night before at The Corner Bar because Howard was a Good Baptist.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] oh man!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> To all the islanders who are going to open their presents soon: I hope Santa is going to spoil you!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Here, the presents are brought by the Christkind. [emoji92] And I found some pretty bag related things under the tree. [emoji319] My sister made two "Rodeo Charms" for me and I have to show off the first one at once. It goes perfect with my LC Balzane. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222075




Girl! That's nice!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] Ugh. Those are the holiday surprises you can do without.... I hope all went well and you didn't have to bagslap him. [emoji1]




Hahaha!!!! He's not worth it. Won't damage my bag for this ****. Lol.

Well, he came half drunk already and after finishing dinner and drank more wine he dashed home and send a text to his father saying that he won't be coming to their house tomorrow because he has something more important to do. SMGDH. I feel bad for my bf's parents, they are some of the nicest people I know.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23]
> My dear brother got regularly too much of adult beverages on the night before Christmas Eve. So he slept on the sofa during the unwrapping of the gifts. There are still lots of fotos of him snoring happily while we decorated him with the leftovers of the wrapping papers. Luckily for him facebook didn't exist at those times... [emoji1]
> Hehehe. My mother always knew why the poor boy was so sleepy. Added always a great deal to her "Christmas mood". [emoji12]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] 

Would love to see the 'incident'.


----------



## Murphy47

dangerouscurves said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Would love to see the 'incident'.




Me too!
The mental pic I have is just hilarious. 
Merry Christmas Ladies!!'


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> To all the islanders who are going to open their presents soon: I hope Santa is going to spoil you!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Here, the presents are brought by the Christkind. [emoji92] And I found some pretty bag related things under the tree. [emoji319] My sister made two "Rodeo Charms" for me and I have to show off the first one at once. It goes perfect with my LC Balzane. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222075




Wow!  Your sister is really talented, Ludmilla! [emoji106]
What a lovely present![emoji173]&#65039;
The little horse is perfect for your lovely Balzane![emoji7]
I can't wait to see the second  one![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow!  Your sister is really talented, Ludmilla! [emoji106]
> What a lovely present![emoji173]&#65039;
> The little horse is perfect for your lovely Balzane![emoji7]
> I can't wait to see the second  one![emoji3]




That is too cool right?
I was thinking she could sell those. I know I would buy some.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Your only other option is cry. And who really wants to do that on Christmas unless it's from joy.
> The nuns used to tell us "Offer it up to Jesus" whenever anything sucked.
> Didn't help much but it's funny now.




Ha!!!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> To all the islanders who are going to open their presents soon: I hope Santa is going to spoil you!! [emoji173]&#65039;
> Here, the presents are brought by the Christkind. [emoji92] And I found some pretty bag related things under the tree. [emoji319] My sister made two "Rodeo Charms" for me and I have to show off the first one at once. It goes perfect with my LC Balzane. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3222075




Wow!! That's adorable!


----------



## misskris03

dangerouscurves said:


> Hahaha!!!! He's not worth it. Won't damage my bag for this ****. Lol.
> 
> Well, he came half drunk already and after finishing dinner and drank more wine he dashed home and send a text to his father saying that he won't be coming to their house tomorrow because he has something more important to do. SMGDH. I feel bad for my bf's parents, they are some of the nicest people I know.




Ugh. Maybe he'll grow up soon. Sounds like he needs a 12 step program or something.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ugh. Maybe he'll grow up soon. Sounds like he needs a 12 step program or something.




Or a swift kick in the pants.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Or a swift kick in the pants.




True enough. I have an idiot brother who got away with unacceptable behavior of this sort for many years. I think his substance abuse might have stopped sooner if my parents had been firmer with him.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> True enough. I have an idiot brother who got away with unacceptable behavior of this sort for many years. I think his substance abuse might have stopped sooner if my parents had been firmer with him.




Hard to say which is the right method but it sure is hard to live with.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Or a swift kick in the pants.







misskris03 said:


> Ugh. Maybe he'll grow up soon. Sounds like he needs a 12 step program or something.







misskris03 said:


> True enough. I have an idiot brother who got away with unacceptable behavior of this sort for many years. I think his substance abuse might have stopped sooner if my parents had been firmer with him.




I like the swift kick in the pants ![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

When are we meeting @ Happy Mackerel? Or are we there already?! 
Brew some strong coffee for me & save some cookies. With crunchy sugar bits on top.
Have to run around a bit, Christmasing, then will pop round.

Eventful morning, what with prying rambunctious cat from man in my life's socked foot. Heard the terrified screams.
But, lovely day, so far. 
Currently, dog smashing around new buzzard toy. Oh boy, it squeaks. 

Ludmilla, that charm is gorgeous! 
Please post other one you received--officially a "ponies" Christmas!  &#9825;

Christkind, hmm?
Suppose Christ Child angel delivering presents trumps our Santa. 
But we have reindeer tromping on rooftops & socks hung near fire. Whereas you have silence & golden wings, so...
Yep, still trumps Santa. 

Who delivers special holiday gifts to France, Mariapia?

Merry Christmas, Islanders!


----------



## remainsilly

Aw&#9825;
Finally passed out from exhaustion, next to the reading man. Buzzard toy near nose.
All is calm.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> When are we meeting @ Happy Mackerel? Or are we there already?!
> 
> Brew some strong coffee for me & save some cookies. With crunchy sugar bits on top.
> 
> Have to run around a bit, Christmasing, then will pop round.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventful morning, what with prying rambunctious cat from man in my life's socked foot. Heard the terrified screams.
> 
> But, lovely day, so far.
> 
> Currently, dog smashing around new buzzard toy. Oh boy, it squeaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla, that charm is gorgeous!
> 
> Please post other one you received--officially a "ponies" Christmas!  &#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Christkind, hmm?
> 
> Suppose Christ Child angel delivering presents trumps our Santa.
> 
> But we have reindeer tromping on rooftops & socks hung near fire. Whereas you have silence & golden wings, so...
> 
> Yep, still trumps Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> Who delivers special holiday gifts to France, Mariapia?
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Islanders!




It's the Père Noël, remainsilly, Father Christmas![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
He brought me a bottle of Chanel 5!
The Père Noël reads minds.....[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Aw&#9825;
> 
> Finally passed out from exhaustion, next to the reading man. Buzzard toy near nose.
> 
> All is calm.




Great pic![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> When are we meeting @ Happy Mackerel? Or are we there already?!
> 
> Brew some strong coffee for me & save some cookies. With crunchy sugar bits on top.
> 
> Have to run around a bit, Christmasing, then will pop round.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventful morning, what with prying rambunctious cat from man in my life's socked foot. Heard the terrified screams.
> 
> But, lovely day, so far.
> 
> Currently, dog smashing around new buzzard toy. Oh boy, it squeaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla, that charm is gorgeous!
> 
> Please post other one you received--officially a "ponies" Christmas!  &#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Christkind, hmm?
> 
> Suppose Christ Child angel delivering presents trumps our Santa.
> 
> But we have reindeer tromping on rooftops & socks hung near fire. Whereas you have silence & golden wings, so...
> 
> Yep, still trumps Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> Who delivers special holiday gifts to France, Mariapia?
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Islanders!




Just watched a Rick Steves special last night on ChristKind. 
It's seems like a beautiful tradition. 
A HOT CHICK dressed as an angel telling the meaning of Christmas and passing out gifts for the "children" seems like a wonderful idea. 
I didn't see any little ones crying as you so often do with Santa. 
The coffee, Amaretto flavor currently is brewing. 
Our fav manager has done a gorgeous job decorating. The orange accents blend right in. 
Cookies, cakes and all manner of delectable await on the buffet table.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Aw&#9825;
> 
> Finally passed out from exhaustion, next to the reading man. Buzzard toy near nose.
> 
> All is calm.




What a couple of cuties Sounds like a wonderful Christmas !


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> It's the Père Noël, remainsilly, Father Christmas![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> He brought me a bottle of Chanel 5!
> The Père Noël reads minds.....[emoji8]



What a lovely present! 
Nice Father Christmas.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Just watched a Rick Steves special last night on ChristKind.
> It's seems like a beautiful tradition.
> A HOT CHICK dressed as an angel telling the meaning of Christmas and passing out gifts for the "children" seems like a wonderful idea.
> I didn't see any little ones crying as you so often do with Santa.
> The coffee, Amaretto flavor currently is brewing.
> Our fav manager has done a gorgeous job decorating. The orange accents blend right in.
> Cookies, cakes and all manner of delectable await on the buffet table.


I like the part where she tells children, "If you're very careful, you can touch my wings."
And all the tiny, awed, pudgy hands gently pat gold fabric.
Magical. 

Ah, the healing powers of amaretto coffee & orange.
And friendship. &#9825;
Nothing better.
Thanks.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> What a couple of cuties Sounds like a wonderful Christmas !



Returned home to find buzzard near front door, under rug. 

Hope yours went well, also.
Liked story about your father's turtle--my turtle is in garden(wild, but adopted our pond) & never forgets favorite places/adventures, either.
Wise animals. And never bark.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> It's the Père Noël, remainsilly, Father Christmas![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> He brought me a bottle of Chanel 5!
> The Père Noël reads minds.....[emoji8]




Pere Noel has excellent taste. But he's French, so I suppose that's to be expected


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Returned home to find buzzard near front door, under rug.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope yours went well, also.
> 
> Liked story about your father's turtle--my turtle is in garden(wild, but adopted our pond) & never forgets favorite places/adventures, either.
> 
> Wise animals. And never bark.




We had a great day. Lots of fun.

[emoji217] turtles rock! I'm glad you have a wild buddy. I honestly had no idea how smart they were until she started to try to find her escape route again. 

And they live forever. She'll probably outlive me. She's about 40 already!


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Girl! That's nice!!!







Mariapia said:


> Wow!  Your sister is really talented, Ludmilla! [emoji106]
> What a lovely present![emoji173]&#65039;
> The little horse is perfect for your lovely Balzane![emoji7]
> I can't wait to see the second  one![emoji3]







Murphy47 said:


> That is too cool right?
> I was thinking she could sell those. I know I would buy some.







misskris03 said:


> Wow!! That's adorable!




Aw, thanks for all the horse charm compliments, ladies. [emoji173]&#65039;
The second one is black and was a glove in its former life. I hope I can show you a picture later - my phone doesn't want to upload anything at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Hahaha!!!! He's not worth it. Won't damage my bag for this ****. Lol.
> 
> Well, he came half drunk already and after finishing dinner and drank more wine he dashed home and send a text to his father saying that he won't be coming to their house tomorrow because he has something more important to do. SMGDH. I feel bad for my bf's parents, they are some of the nicest people I know.




[emoji16] at least he didn't stay long at your home... But yeah, sad for his parents...



misskris03 said:


> Ugh. Maybe he'll grow up soon. Sounds like he needs a 12 step program or something.







Murphy47 said:


> Or a swift kick in the pants.







Mariapia said:


> I like the swift kick in the pants ![emoji106][emoji106]




[emoji106] Swift kick...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thanks for all the horse charm compliments, ladies. [emoji173]&#65039;
> The second one is black and was a glove in its former life. I hope I can show you a picture later - my phone doesn't want to upload anything at the moment.




We are waiting for the little black horse too, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
Both will look good on most of your lovely bags![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

For the ladies who have followed my battle with the shingles... 
I went back to my leather bags on Christmas Day. [emoji3]
I chose a  lightweight handcarry bag. Shoulder and crossbody bags will  have to wait a little....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> When are we meeting @ Happy Mackerel? Or are we there already?!
> 
> Brew some strong coffee for me & save some cookies. With crunchy sugar bits on top.
> 
> Have to run around a bit, Christmasing, then will pop round.
> 
> 
> 
> Eventful morning, what with prying rambunctious cat from man in my life's socked foot. Heard the terrified screams.
> 
> But, lovely day, so far.
> 
> Currently, dog smashing around new buzzard toy. Oh boy, it squeaks.
> 
> 
> 
> Ludmilla, that charm is gorgeous!
> 
> Please post other one you received--officially a "ponies" Christmas!  &#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Christkind, hmm?
> 
> Suppose Christ Child angel delivering presents trumps our Santa.
> 
> But we have reindeer tromping on rooftops & socks hung near fire. Whereas you have silence & golden wings, so...
> 
> Yep, still trumps Santa.
> 
> 
> 
> Who delivers special holiday gifts to France, Mariapia?
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas, Islanders!




Thanks for your horse charm love. [emoji173]&#65039; Hehehe. Horses/ponies are perfect for Christmas. [emoji6]



Mariapia said:


> It's the Père Noël, remainsilly, Father Christmas![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> He brought me a bottle of Chanel 5!
> The Père Noël reads minds.....[emoji8]




Père Noël did a great job! [emoji4] I'm glad you got something nice and precious. [emoji8]



Murphy47 said:


> Just watched a Rick Steves special last night on ChristKind.
> It's seems like a beautiful tradition.
> A HOT CHICK dressed as an angel telling the meaning of Christmas and passing out gifts for the "children" seems like a wonderful idea.
> I didn't see any little ones crying as you so often do with Santa.
> The coffee, Amaretto flavor currently is brewing.
> Our fav manager has done a gorgeous job decorating. The orange accents blend right in.
> Cookies, cakes and all manner of delectable await on the buffet table.







remainsilly said:


> I like the part where she tells children, "If you're very careful, you can touch my wings."
> 
> And all the tiny, awed, pudgy hands gently pat gold fabric.
> 
> Magical.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, the healing powers of amaretto coffee & orange.
> 
> And friendship. &#9825;
> 
> Nothing better.
> 
> Thanks.




What programm did you watch? Was it about the Christkind in general or about the Christkind in Nuremberg?
Hm. Every small town here has its own Christmas market and its own Christkind. Believe me, not all of them are "hot chicks" [emoji1]. Nevertheless, Christkind seems to be a bit more graceful than Santa. Has more glitter on it. And is younger. I wish there were reindeers, though. [emoji6]



misskris03 said:


> We had a great day. Lots of fun.
> 
> [emoji217] turtles rock! I'm glad you have a wild buddy. I honestly had no idea how smart they were until she started to try to find her escape route again.
> 
> And they live forever. She'll probably outlive me. She's about 40 already!




I'm glad you had a great Christmas. Is your mother's beau doing well? [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> For the ladies who have followed my battle with the shingles...
> I went back to my leather bags on Christmas Day. [emoji3]
> I chose a  lightweight handcarry bag. Shoulder and crossbody bags will  have to wait a little....
> View attachment 3222926




Hooray! That's a pretty bag and awesome news. I'm very happy that you feel better. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for your horse charm love. [emoji173]&#65039; Hehehe. Horses/ponies are perfect for Christmas....
> What programm did you watch? Was it about the Christkind in general or about the Christkind in Nuremberg?


Ponies&#9829;

https://www.ricksteves.com/tv-programmers/pledge/christmas
Shows up when public television stations have pledge drives.
Filmed before ol' Rick's messy divorce, when kids still young.
Now, company name changed slightly. And son runs a hostel/youth type travel company in addition.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> For the ladies who have followed my battle with the shingles...
> I went back to my leather bags on Christmas Day. [emoji3]
> I chose a  lightweight handcarry bag. Shoulder and crossbody bags will  have to wait a little....
> View attachment 3222926



Hurray!
Leather & health returning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, ladies. I'm done with eating for a while... Are there still some strong digestives left??


----------



## Tuuli35

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, ladies. I'm done with eating for a while... Are there still some strong digestives left??




Shot of Ramazzotti


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! That's a pretty bag and awesome news. I'm very happy that you feel better. [emoji4]







remainsilly said:


> Hurray!
> 
> Leather & health returning.




Thank you ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
As much as I love my Le Pliages, I couldn't help looking at my poor leather bags waiting to see the light of day![emoji8]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> As much as I love my Le Pliages, I couldn't help looking at my poor leather bags waiting to see the light of day![emoji8]




Get well soon, Hun!!! [emoji9][emoji9][emoji9]


----------



## dangerouscurves

misskris03 said:


> Ugh. Maybe he'll grow up soon. Sounds like he needs a 12 step program or something.







Murphy47 said:


> Or a swift kick in the pants.





Or a reality slap that he's already 27 and not some spoiled 7 y/o.



misskris03 said:


> True enough. I have an idiot brother who got away with unacceptable behavior of this sort for many years. I think his substance abuse might have stopped sooner if my parents had been firmer with him.




I feel you! My bf's brother is not even really an alcoholic. He's just an a-hole who thinks the world revolves around him and if he doesn't get what he wants he makes sure everyone around him aren't happy as well. He has been spoiled all his life and has always been dependent on his parents.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> For the ladies who have followed my battle with the shingles...
> I went back to my leather bags on Christmas Day. [emoji3]
> I chose a  lightweight handcarry bag. Shoulder and crossbody bags will  have to wait a little....
> View attachment 3222926




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

The holidays are finally over and everything is back to normal on Pinch Purse Island. Our landlord didn't cry once during the activities, although his eyes were glittering when we all gathered around the tree and sang Christmas songs in honor of our missing Fim.[emoji319] The Happy Mackerel doesn't need a major clean-up this time. We behaved well. [emoji1] And while we all feel a bit sick because of all the good food, we are facing yet another festivity... New Years Eve. [emoji322]
What are you all up to? [emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> The holidays are finally over and everything is back to normal on Pinch Purse Island. Our landlord didn't cry once during the activities, although his eyes were glittering when we all gathered around the tree and sang Christmas songs in honor of our missing Fim.[emoji319] The Happy Mackerel doesn't need a major clean-up this time. We behaved well. [emoji1] And while we all feel a bit sick because of all the good food, we are facing yet another festivity... New Years Eve. [emoji322]
> What are you all up to? [emoji6]




Raclette dinner and just stay at home. You?


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> Raclette dinner and just stay at home. You?




Toast with ham and pineapples and our special "Punsch" made from black tea and the alcoholic left overs of the holidays. I stay at home, too. [emoji4]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> Toast with ham and pineapples and our special "Punsch" made from black tea and the alcoholic left overs of the holidays. I stay at home, too. [emoji4]




The Punsch sounds interesting! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

dangerouscurves said:


> The Punsch sounds interesting! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




It is! [emoji23] You get drunk while making it, because you have to taste it all the time.


----------



## remainsilly

New year is quiet. Usually.

Keep time capsule ornament, with past year's moments on list inside:
Best?
Worst?
What learned?
What looking forward to next year?

Spend time with family, reading/discussing list. Then will write new one (2015) to seal away.
Until next 31 December/1 January. 

Also try to hike outside. If weather cooperates.
And watch cheesy television program, probably of madness @ NY times square on new year's eve.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I'm glad you had a great Christmas. Is your mother's beau doing well? [emoji4]



He is, thanks for asking. He is very tired but has been given a 96% chance of the treatments working and being cancer free after the end of next month, so he is in excellent spirits.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> The holidays are finally over and everything is back to normal on Pinch Purse Island. Our landlord didn't cry once during the activities, although his eyes were glittering when we all gathered around the tree and sang Christmas songs in honor of our missing Fim.[emoji319] The Happy Mackerel doesn't need a major clean-up this time. We behaved well. [emoji1] And while we all feel a bit sick because of all the good food, we are facing yet another festivity... New Years Eve. [emoji322]
> What are you all up to? [emoji6]



Hanging out with my kids & their friend who has insomnia. Looks like it's gonna be an all night party artyhat:

I wish I could slip them all some punsch after the ball drops in NY.


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> It is! [emoji23] You get drunk while making it, because you have to taste it all the time.




Hahaha! I can imagine.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> He is, thanks for asking. He is very tired but has been given a 96% chance of the treatments working and being cancer free after the end of next month, so he is in excellent spirits.




Great News, misskris![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Toast with ham and pineapples and our special "Punsch" made from black tea and the alcoholic left overs of the holidays. I stay at home, too. [emoji4]







dangerouscurves said:


> The Punsch sounds interesting! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Let me dream, ladies......[emoji3]
Having a punch with Enrique Iglesias on the Costa Brava!
Wow![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> New year is quiet. Usually.
> 
> Keep time capsule ornament, with past year's moments on list inside:
> Best?
> Worst?
> What learned?
> What looking forward to next year?
> 
> Spend time with family, reading/discussing list. Then will write new one (2015) to seal away.
> Until next 31 December/1 January.
> 
> Also try to hike outside. If weather cooperates.
> And watch cheesy television program, probably of madness @ NY times square on new year's eve.



The time capsule sounds intriguing. I tend to write good events or moments that made me feel very happy into my calendar. To re-read on New Years Eve. However, this year I was lazy and wrote down nothing. &#128529; I must do it next year again.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> He is, thanks for asking. He is very tired but has been given a 96% chance of the treatments working and being cancer free after the end of next month, so he is in excellent spirits.



I'm very glad to hear this! &#128522; Hopefully he will be feeling better very soon! 

Hehehe. I would love to send you some Punsch for your young party guests. &#128521; But, I'm not sure if they should drink this kind of adult beverage! &#128516;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Let me dream, ladies......[emoji3]
> Having a punch with Enrique Iglesias on the Costa Brava!
> Wow![emoji106][emoji106]



Hehehe. Let's invite Daniel Craig, too. Murphy would be very happy, too. &#128521;&#128516;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Let's invite Daniel Craig, too. Murphy would be very happy, too. [emoji6][emoji1]




Murphy is always happy!
Mr. Craig would be a treat. Enrique too!!
All I can say about that is....Hmm, tasty.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Murphy is always happy!
> Mr. Craig would be a treat. Enrique too!!
> All I can say about that is....Hmm, tasty.




Enrique first....[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

mariapia said:


> enrique first....[emoji3][emoji3]



&#128516;&#128516;


----------



## Ludmilla

Today I got a lovely magic mail from the US. A very dear friend gifted me my first Dooney wallet! I'm over the moon and I feel very blessed. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]




I should be preparing my mother's birthday party, but I had to share! [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

What a beautiful green! Lovely wallet. DB's usually wear so well too. Congrats. 
Will you be bringing your mother to the Mackeral? Sounds like a terrific line up of guests for this party [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Today I got a lovely magic mail from the US. A very dear friend gifted me my first Dooney wallet! I'm over the moon and I feel very blessed. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3226313
> 
> 
> I should be preparing my mother's birthday party, but I had to share! [emoji1]


What a great photo!
Green color so lovely against the stone.
Hope you enjoy wallet & rest of holiday celebrations. &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1][emoji1]




What a lovely gift, Ludmilla![emoji7]
The colour is great!
Enjoy your Mum's bithday party![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Well ladies, if you are watching the news, I am smack dab in the middle of the flooding in the Middle. I stocked up at the store today since we will be cutoff soon. 
I live near the top of a large series of hills that lead up from the river so I am all safe and sound, but many nearby are not so fortunate. 
I know some of you ladies on the east side of the pond experienced a similar situation not long ago so you know how it is. 
On a lighter note, when I told my husband I wanted a water view, this was not what I had in mind. Lol. 
I did see some kayaks are Marshalls today.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, if you are watching the news, I am smack dab in the middle of the flooding in the Middle. I stocked up at the store today since we will be cutoff soon.
> I live near the top of a large series of hills that lead up from the river so I am all safe and sound, but many nearby are not so fortunate.
> I know some of you ladies on the east side of the pond experienced a similar situation not long ago so you know how it is.
> On a lighter note, when I told my husband I wanted a water view, this was not what I had in mind. Lol.
> I did see some kayaks are Marshalls today.


Oh no!

Was told to light candles--keeps away demons running loose, during this magic time of year.
Should work for water demons. 

Man in my life exchanged sensible fleece jacket, which said was too small.
For lambskin leather coat. 
Then thanked me again for his Christmas present. Which now fits perfectly.
Clever boy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> Was told to light candles--keeps away demons running loose, during this magic time of year.
> 
> Should work for water demons.
> 
> 
> 
> Man in my life exchanged sensible fleece jacket, which said was too small.
> 
> For lambskin leather coat.
> 
> Then thanked me again for his Christmas present. Which now fits perfectly.
> 
> Clever boy.




I am all about candles!!!
Has he been listening to the ladies on the forum? Cause that is the slickest piece of work I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, if you are watching the news, I am smack dab in the middle of the flooding in the Middle. I stocked up at the store today since we will be cutoff soon.
> I live near the top of a large series of hills that lead up from the river so I am all safe and sound, but many nearby are not so fortunate.
> I know some of you ladies on the east side of the pond experienced a similar situation not long ago so you know how it is.
> On a lighter note, when I told my husband I wanted a water view, this was not what I had in mind. Lol.
> I did see some kayaks are Marshalls today.




Oh no! I'm glad that your feet won't get wet at least. But, floodings are terrible. [emoji31]
Try to make some noise, too. Demons don't like noise at all. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> What a beautiful green! Lovely wallet. DB's usually wear so well too. Congrats.
> Will you be bringing your mother to the Mackeral? Sounds like a terrific line up of guests for this party [emoji14][emoji14][emoji14]







remainsilly said:


> What a great photo!
> 
> Green color so lovely against the stone.
> 
> Hope you enjoy wallet & rest of holiday celebrations. &#9825;[emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813]







Mariapia said:


> What a lovely gift, Ludmilla![emoji7]
> The colour is great!
> Enjoy your Mum's bithday party![emoji173]&#65039;




Thanks ladies! I already used it as a clutch to the restaurant, yesterday. [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;

As my mother invented the infamous Punsch she definitely comes to the Mackerel with me. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Dear ladies on the island,
as the old year full of shared bag joy, of silly fun, but also of all kinds of worry is slowly coming to an end today I want to say thank you again for making this thread such a happy place. Wherever you are - I want to wish you and your loved ones a very happy, healthy and peaceful 2016. [emoji256][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92]
Please take all care of you and keep checking in.

Happy New Year!!! And come over to the Mackerel and get yourself some Punsch! [emoji322][emoji8]

(Don't get wet feet, Murphy!!!)


----------



## Murphy47

I will be taking a kayak over to the Mackeral. 
A glass of Punsch sounds like just the thing. 
Happy New Year ladies. [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## remainsilly

Received breakfast in bed. 
Man in my life cooked pancakes.

Possibly being softened up to help trim trees.
But will consider sweet beginning to New Year's Eve celebration.
Until I'm brought gloves & saw. 

Will swing by Happy Mackerel, once nonsense settles. 
Have noisemakers & candles ready--there be demons on the loose!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Dear ladies on the island,
> as the old year full of shared bag joy, of silly fun, but also of all kinds of worry is slowly coming to an end today I want to say thank you again for making this thread such a happy place. Wherever you are - I want to wish you and your loved ones a very happy, healthy and peaceful 2016. [emoji256][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji92]
> Please take all care of you and keep checking in.
> 
> Happy New Year!!! And come over to the Mackerel and get yourself some Punsch! [emoji322][emoji8]
> 
> (Don't get wet feet, Murphy!!!)




Ludmilla, I couldn't have said It better![emoji106]
I wish everyone a peaceful new year too![emoji7]
Be good to yourselves, ladies![emoji3]
Keep coming to our beautiful island.
And let's meet at the Mackerel tonight for a glass of champagne![emoji483][emoji483][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## dangerouscurves

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, if you are watching the news, I am smack dab in the middle of the flooding in the Middle. I stocked up at the store today since we will be cutoff soon.
> I live near the top of a large series of hills that lead up from the river so I am all safe and sound, but many nearby are not so fortunate.
> I know some of you ladies on the east side of the pond experienced a similar situation not long ago so you know how it is.
> On a lighter note, when I told my husband I wanted a water view, this was not what I had in mind. Lol.
> I did see some kayaks are Marshalls today.




Holy Molly! I saw this in the news. I hope everything will be alright (hugs).


----------



## dangerouscurves

Happy new year 2016 everyone!!!! &#127870;[emoji323][emoji322]


----------



## Murphy47

dangerouscurves said:


> Holy Molly! I saw this in the news. I hope everything will be alright (hugs).




All is well at my house, thanks for asking. 
Many areas are cut off but I was not dumb enough to buy/build on a flood plain. 
There is a reason that these areas used to be the best farmland in America and this is it. 
This is my 6th "Great Flood". The Army Corps of Engineers may be smart but they will never outsmart Mother Nature. So we live on TOP of the hill. 
Hubbie found some extra work at the Big Brown delivery company so I am blissfully alone this afternoon. 
It's amazing how much work you can get done when the rest of the family is out an about. Plus sole possession of the remote!!
Happy New Year to one and all!!!
See you at the Mackeral[emoji322][emoji482][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Today I got a lovely magic mail from the US. A very dear friend gifted me my first Dooney wallet! I'm over the moon and I feel very blessed. [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3226313
> 
> 
> I should be preparing my mother's birthday party, but I had to share! [emoji1]




That's a lovely shade of green! Happy Birthday to your mother. 

Happy new year to all!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> All is well at my house, thanks for asking.
> Many areas are cut off but I was not dumb enough to buy/build on a flood plain.
> There is a reason that these areas used to be the best farmland in America and this is it.
> This is my 6th "Great Flood". The Army Corps of Engineers may be smart but they will never outsmart Mother Nature. So we live on TOP of the hill.
> Hubbie found some extra work at the Big Brown delivery company so I am blissfully alone this afternoon.
> It's amazing how much work you can get done when the rest of the family is out an about. Plus sole possession of the remote!!
> Happy New Year to one and all!!!
> See you at the Mackeral[emoji322][emoji482][emoji106]&#127995;[emoji173]&#65039;




So glad your home is dry. 

I have a friend whose home is in the 100 year flood plane and had the audacity to complain that her home insurance went up as a result. Smh.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> So glad your home is dry.
> 
> I have a friend whose home is in the 100 year flood plane and had the audacity to complain that her home insurance went up as a result. Smh.




Can't have it both ways. She's lucky she HAS insurance. Most mainstream companies will not insure due to regularity of flooding.


----------



## Katiesmama

Happy New Year everyone!   I wish you all a peaceful and prosperous 2016.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies!
I hope everyone had a pleasant New Years Eve. 
I know many celebrations were scaled down or cancelled on your side of the pond. 
I spent a quiet evening reading and watching the craziness on TV. 
When I was younger I was the first person out there with the noise makers etc ( I know, shocker) but now that I'm mature I just watch from somewhere warm. 
My neighbors set off enough fireworks so you'd think you're at a casino or something. 
Today's plan is to watch the Tournament of Roses Parade, then maybe hit the big Dillards sale. 
What's everyone up to?


----------



## remainsilly

Awaiting rose bowl parade, also. 
"Find your adventure" theme--links to national parks. Exciting!

Also moving bloomed paperwhite bulbs around home.
Ones I forced indoors, in various strange containers, weeks ago.
Lovely for New Year.

Kept fire going & listened to distant fireworks popping last night.
So pretty sure demons went away. 
We survived 2015!
Onward, islanders! Into 2016.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello dear islanders! [emoji4]
I spent the first day of this shiny new year very quiet. Did a walk through our hometown that smells still of the fireworks. Haha! Our neighbours did a great job of illuminating the night sky, too. The fireworks lasted about half an hour.
I guess all demons are gone. [emoji1] Sadly, enough other threats are still there and won't be scared by noise and fireworks. [emoji17]
Rose bowl Parade sounds very lovely. I hope you all enjoyed it very much. [emoji1]

There is still some Punsch left! [emoji322]


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies![emoji7][emoji7]

A very quiet New Year's Eve in my home town![emoji15][emoji15]
No noise, no fireworks, no nothing!
Lots of people stayed at home....
I met no one while walking my dog this morning....
Very strange feeling...
What happened in Paris in November led people to stay indoors...[emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

It's sad to alter your plans for such a reason. 
The hubbie did make it home to kiss me by midnight. 
It was nice not to be among the hordes.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Great News, misskris![emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks so much, Mariapia


----------



## misskris03

Had a great New Year's Eve. Kids were fabulous, no punsch needed to sedate them or me. Only 1 glass of wine.

mariapia, it's sad that people are staying in because of what happened in Paris. I hope things get back to "normal" soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It's sad to alter your plans for such a reason.
> The hubbie did make it home to kiss me by midnight.
> It was nice not to be among the hordes.







misskris03 said:


> Had a great New Year's Eve. Kids were fabulous, no punsch needed to sedate them or me. Only 1 glass of wine.
> 
> mariapia, it's sad that people are staying in because of what happened in Paris. I hope things get back to "normal" soon.




It's not that people were scared , of course some of them were, most of us just didn't feel like celebrating, we are still trying to recover from the shock....
On the other hand, we all know It will happen again, the only question is when and where...


----------



## Murphy47

I'm sure many were certainly not in the mood for celebrating. 
Sometimes it takes a little while to get your head around a situation. It's definitely a different world we live in.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's definitely a different world we live in.




Yes, it is. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

How about your feet, Murphy? Are they still dry? [emoji15]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> It's not that people were scared , of course some of them were, most of us just didn't feel like celebrating, we are still trying to recover from the shock....
> On the other hand, we all know It will happen again, the only question is when and where...



I am so sorry.


----------



## remainsilly

Managed to weasel my way out of tree trimming.
Until later in weekend.

New Year's Day involved, hike(albeit muddy), bubble bath & nap, then late-late showing of "Star Wars: The Force Awakens."
Since lucasfilms sold to disney, results have improved 300%.
No freaky crap or trying to tell waaaay too much storyline. Just great nostalgia plus new twists to enjoy.
And lightsaber fights. 
Apparently, will release future movies, along same vein. Probably because this one slaughtered all records for ticket sales.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> How about your feet, Murphy? Are they still dry? [emoji15]




My feet are indeed dry! 
Waters/demons receding here. Further down river not so much. 
However, dry feet means I must put up Christmas decorations and clean out closet. 
Such a chore, but really feel great when it's done. 
Star Wars was TOTALLY fun. Saw it on Boxing Day. 
The improvements in special effects are just mind blowing!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Managed to weasel my way out of tree trimming.
> 
> Until later in weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> New Year's Day involved, hike(albeit muddy), bubble bath & nap, then late-late showing of "Star Wars: The Force Awakens."
> 
> Since lucasfilms sold to disney, results have improved 300%.
> 
> No freaky crap or trying to tell waaaay too much storyline. Just great nostalgia plus new twists to enjoy.
> 
> And lightsaber fights.
> 
> Apparently, will release future movies, along same vein. Probably because this one slaughtered all records for ticket sales.




Glad to hear no tree trimming for you! 
I am going to be supervising the caulking of windows as the recent rain pointed out all the leaks. 
Don't ya love the holidays [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear no tree trimming for you!
> I am going to be supervising the caulking of windows as the recent rain pointed out all the leaks.
> Don't ya love the holidays [emoji12][emoji12]



Hehe--I am designated caulker. And painter. 
As I make less mess & can do smooth lines without saying the word, "F***!"

Wood putty is less fun.
As is grout.
For these, I begin my crafty weaseling routine.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--I am designated caulker. And painter.
> 
> As I make less mess & can do smooth lines without saying the word, "F***!"
> 
> 
> 
> Wood putty is less fun.
> 
> As is grout.
> 
> For these, I begin my crafty weaseling routine.




"Always have and escape plan" The Original Q


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> "Always have and escape plan" The Original Q




I like the idea, Murphy![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Managed to weasel my way out of tree trimming.
> 
> Until later in weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> New Year's Day involved, hike(albeit muddy), bubble bath & nap, then late-late showing of "Star Wars: The Force Awakens."
> 
> Since lucasfilms sold to disney, results have improved 300%.
> 
> No freaky crap or trying to tell waaaay too much storyline. Just great nostalgia plus new twists to enjoy.
> 
> And lightsaber fights.
> 
> Apparently, will release future movies, along same vein. Probably because this one slaughtered all records for ticket sales.




It was *so* much better than those awful prequels. Even Ewan mc Gregor couldn't make those films watchable.

I loved seeing Chewbacca again!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> It was *so* much better than those awful prequels. Even Ewan mc Gregor couldn't make those films watchable.
> 
> I loved seeing Chewbacca again!


I stopped watching the awful prequels. Disloyal me. Naughty. 

Oh, yes! When the oldies/goodies reappeared, fabulous parts of movie!

That evil commander bothered me until got home.
"Why do I know his face?"
Bill Weasley, from harry potter movies.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Bill Weasley, from harry potter movies.




Ha! Another red-head villain! [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! I'm in Vienna for a few days and took one of my adventure bags with me. &#128579;


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. Using the hotel internet for uploading my second horse charm as well. [emoji4] here it is together with my brand new plaid I bought just before Christmas.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! I'm in Vienna for a few days and took one of my adventure bags with me. &#128579;
> 
> View attachment 3230046



What a great bag! Perfect amount of spark, yet practicality, for exploring Vienna.
Enjoy!

Aw&#9825; Horse charm so cute.
Nice plaid, too. Warm looking.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, love the scarf, and the horsey. So cute. That bag looks perfect for adventures! 
Remainsilly, I didn't catch Bill Weasley. Good one!!
My SIL did a family photo shoot of Ewan MacGrogor. Said he and the family are just as nice as can be. As will all Hollywood actors tho, he's not very tall.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! I'm in Vienna for a few days and took one of my adventure bags with me. &#128579;
> 
> View attachment 3230046







Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Using the hotel internet for uploading my second horse charm as well. [emoji4] here it is together with my brand new plaid I bought just before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 3230049




Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Your George Gina and Lucy is perfect![emoji106]
The black horse is adorable ![emoji173]&#65039;
And the plaid is a wonder![emoji7]
Huge congrats on those beauties, Ludmilla!
And enjoy your stay in the city![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> What a great bag! Perfect amount of spark, yet practicality, for exploring Vienna.
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Aw&#9825; Horse charm so cute.
> 
> Nice plaid, too. Warm looking.







Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, love the scarf, and the horsey. So cute. That bag looks perfect for adventures!
> Remainsilly, I didn't catch Bill Weasley. Good one!!
> My SIL did a family photo shoot of Ewan MacGrogor. Said he and the family are just as nice as can be. As will all Hollywood actors tho, he's not very tall.







Mariapia said:


> Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Your George Gina and Lucy is perfect![emoji106]
> The black horse is adorable ![emoji173]&#65039;
> And the plaid is a wonder![emoji7]
> Huge congrats on those beauties, Ludmilla!
> And enjoy your stay in the city![emoji3]




Thanks ladies! [emoji4] My GGL works really well and my plaid is keeping warm as it is very cold here.
I enjoy the city very much. They still have the Christmas decorations in the streets. Everything is illuminated very nicely. [emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks ladies! [emoji4] My GGL works really well and my plaid is keeping warm as it is very cold here.
> I enjoy the city very much. They still have the Christmas decorations in the streets. Everything is illuminated very nicely. [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3230285



Oooooooooh, beautiful photo!
So jealous. But glad you are enjoying amazing city.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I stopped watching the awful prequels. Disloyal me. Naughty.
> 
> Oh, yes! When the oldies/goodies reappeared, fabulous parts of movie!
> 
> That evil commander bothered me until got home.
> "Why do I know his face?"
> Bill Weasley, from harry potter movies.



No, you're not disloyal, just smart. I tried to avoid them as much as possible but my kids used to watch the DVDs over and over. 

Nice job spotting Bill Weasley.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Using the hotel internet for uploading my second horse charm as well. [emoji4] here it is together with my brand new plaid I bought just before Christmas.
> 
> View attachment 3230049



Those are wonderful. So glad you're having a great time in Vienna.

Now I feel better about being too lazy to pull down the holiday decorations. If the Viennese think it's appropriate to have their holiday lights up after new year's day, then I'm in excellent company.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Those are wonderful. So glad you're having a great time in Vienna.
> 
> 
> 
> Now I feel better about being too lazy to pull down the holiday decorations. If the Viennese think it's appropriate to have their holiday lights up after new year's day, then I'm in excellent company.




When I was younger we kept them up til Jan 6.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> When I was younger we kept them up til Jan 6.




Same in my place, Murphy![emoji3]
Even now![emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same in my place, Murphy![emoji3]
> Even now![emoji106]




I do miss the lights, but in recent years with the change in weather patterns, if you don't get them down right around Christmas week when it's mild they are up until February or March when it thaws. 
Then you're THOSE neighbors. Neighborhood associations take a dim view of stuff like that.


----------



## remainsilly

Hehehe--remember when Nativity sets were displayed progressively. Changing daily, through Advent to Epiphany.
To tell the story.

First donkey/Mary/Joseph--traveling towards empty stable.
Then arrive, then shepherds/oxen/rooster/sheep/etc. wander over.
And Jesus figure appears in manger, Christmas. With lighted star put on top.
The 3 Kings begin journey. Arrive @ stable 6 January.
All comes down, stored until next year.

I still do this. But am dreamy-eyed freak. So people ignore this behavior as acceptable.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--remember when Nativity sets were displayed progressively. Changing daily, through Advent to Epiphany.
> 
> To tell the story.
> 
> 
> 
> First donkey/Mary/Joseph--traveling towards empty stable.
> 
> Then arrive, then shepherds/oxen/rooster/sheep/etc. wander over.
> 
> And Jesus figure appears in manger, Christmas. With lighted star put on top.
> 
> The 3 Kings begin journey. Arrive @ stable 6 January.
> 
> All comes down, stored until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> I still do this. But am dreamy-eyed freak. So people ignore this behavior as acceptable.




I live in a largely Catholic area 500 feet from a church so we still have many of those traditions. Lots of Nativity sets still up around here. 
Most of the inflatables are put away, thankfully. 
Most HOA's have rules about the lights though. 
I always thought the Wisemen were so typically MEN though. LATE. 
Men have not changed much in Millennia. 
Probably couldn't find the keys to the Camels. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Our decorations last until the 6th Jan. [emoji4]

Snow and ice in Vienna! [emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Our decorations last until the 6th Jan. [emoji4]
> 
> Snow and ice in Vienna! [emoji300]&#65039;




The pic you posted was just gorgeous!!
Snow and ice in Vienna sounds just Old World gorgeous! 
Curl up by the fire with a warm beverage and relax. 
Hope you can do that!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Glad you liked it. [emoji4]Here you go - more photos:




Rathaus




Bar of the museum we went today! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ooh how lovely. We need museums with bars on this side of the pond. 
I would have taken the kids more often. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Glad you liked it. [emoji4]Here you go - more photos:
> 
> View attachment 3231237
> 
> 
> Rathaus
> 
> View attachment 3231238
> 
> 
> Bar of the museum we went today! [emoji4]




Wonderful pics, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
Snow and ice in Vienna, be careful though...
I hope you brought good shoes and your lovely British tweet coat![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you! It's very slippery thanks to the snow - but so nice to look at. [emoji4] One more photo with all the little lights...




I've seen some nice bags, too. But, I was really busy looking at all the beautiful houses and streets and decorations. [emoji1]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> When I was younger we kept them up til Jan 6.







Mariapia said:


> Same in my place, Murphy![emoji3]
> Even now![emoji106]







Ludmilla said:


> Our decorations last until the 6th Jan. [emoji4]
> 
> Snow and ice in Vienna! [emoji300]&#65039;




I'm going to start following the January 6 rule from now on. 

I love your pix, Ludmilla. I'm glad you're having such a lovely holiday.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--remember when Nativity sets were displayed progressively. Changing daily, through Advent to Epiphany.
> 
> To tell the story.
> 
> 
> 
> First donkey/Mary/Joseph--traveling towards empty stable.
> 
> Then arrive, then shepherds/oxen/rooster/sheep/etc. wander over.
> 
> And Jesus figure appears in manger, Christmas. With lighted star put on top.
> 
> The 3 Kings begin journey. Arrive @ stable 6 January.
> 
> All comes down, stored until next year.
> 
> 
> 
> I still do this. But am dreamy-eyed freak. So people ignore this behavior as acceptable.




That is an excellent tradition!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! It's very slippery thanks to the snow - but so nice to look at. [emoji4] One more photo with all the little lights...
> 
> View attachment 3231414
> 
> 
> I've seen some nice bags, too. But, I was really busy looking at all the beautiful houses and streets and decorations. [emoji1]




A great pic again, Ludmilla! [emoji173]&#65039;
I'll have to go to Vienna some day ....but in summer![emoji6]
Snow terrifies me.....[emoji17]


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! It's very slippery thanks to the snow - but so nice to look at. [emoji4] One more photo with all the little lights...
> 
> View attachment 3231414
> 
> 
> I've seen some nice bags, too. But, I was really busy looking at all the beautiful houses and streets and decorations. [emoji1]


What a lovely place and lovely pictures you took!! Enjoy Vienna!


----------



## remainsilly

Sherlock 2016 limited theatre release, "The Abominable Bride."
Wooly scarf worn--check!
Gratuitous shots of B. Cumberbatch's cheekbones--check!
My green handbag slouching with snacks--check!
Holding hands with man in my life, as watched onscreen blood spatter--check!

Ah, perfect&#9825;
Looking forward to season 4!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sherlock 2016 limited theatre release, "The Abominable Bride."
> 
> Wooly scarf worn--check!
> 
> Gratuitous shots of B. Cumberbatch's cheekbones--check!
> 
> My green handbag slouching with snacks--check!
> 
> Holding hands with man in my life, as watched onscreen blood spatter--check!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, perfect&#9825;
> 
> Looking forward to season 4!




Glad you had a great evening! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Hallo from the other side. 
Hee hee, couldn't resist. 
It's closet clean out time at Chez Murphy. 
I did mine while the kids were off with Grandma. Very pleased with myself. I did discover a lot of very old clothes. 
I decide that MAYBE I will focus for a short while on silly things like pants instead of my small but lovely handbag collection. 
Many of the items I donated has been around since 2005. 
Anyone else have tunnel vision when it comes to your wardrobe?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Hallo from the other side.
> Hee hee, couldn't resist.
> It's closet clean out time at Chez Murphy.
> I did mine while the kids were off with Grandma. Very pleased with myself. I did discover a lot of very old clothes.
> I decide that MAYBE I will focus for a short while on silly things like pants instead of my small but lovely handbag collection.
> Many of the items I donated has been around since 2005.
> Anyone else have tunnel vision when it comes to your wardrobe?


It's a good time for cleaning & clearing out, new year.
Feels right.
After only injuring myself twice during tree trimming, rummaged through attic.
Now there's a graveyard of oddities to explore!

Congrats on wardrobe clearing!
Unfortunately, I'm still wearing pants from 2005. 
But have done my shoveling-out of "wtf?!" shoes. No one knows why I bought, not even me.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Glad you had a great evening! [emoji4]



Thanks.
Happy you are enjoying your adventures, too.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It's a good time for cleaning & clearing out, new year.
> 
> Feels right.
> 
> After only injuring myself twice during tree trimming, rummaged through attic.
> 
> Now there's a graveyard of oddities to explore!
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on wardrobe clearing!
> 
> Unfortunately, I'm still wearing pants from 2005.
> 
> But have done my shoveling-out of "wtf?!" shoes. No one knows why I bought, not even me.




I read somewhere that the average woman has 24 pairs of shoes and that 8 of them are never worn. 
Amateurs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. My wardrobe is a museum of the last 15 years of clothing. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Enjoying Vienna... Saw some strange things at the art gallery today. Sadly, I have to go home tomorrow.

[emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Enjoying Vienna... Saw some strange things at the art gallery today. Sadly, I have to go home tomorrow.
> 
> [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3233069




Enjoy your last night in Vienna, Ludmilla!
And I am sure you will go back soon![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I read somewhere that the average woman has 24 pairs of shoes and that 8 of them are never worn.
> Amateurs.




I am not surprised, Murphy! I have bought shoes I have never worn.... 
I walk a lot and most of them are not comfortable enough.
I prefer to stick to my sneakers....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Enjoying Vienna... Saw some strange things at the art gallery today. Sadly, I have to go home tomorrow.
> 
> [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3233069




That is cool!! 
Strange but cool. Sounds like you've had a great holiday!!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am not surprised, Murphy! I have bought shoes I have never worn....
> I walk a lot and most of them are not comfortable enough.
> I prefer to stick to my sneakers....[emoji15][emoji15]




I like sneakers too. 
Comfy feet are one of life's great pleasures.


----------



## Stacey D

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the bags I have here on the island. It was on sale, markdown, at Marshalls. It is leather and happily nondescript for *Calvin Klein.* It easily accommodates everything I need on a daily basis and came with an optional shoulder strap. It's understated, well constructed, and was well within my budget.


Love this bag. The simple design with that amazing black color makes it gorgeous!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Enjoying Vienna... Saw some strange things at the art gallery today. Sadly, I have to go home tomorrow.
> 
> [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3233069


If this was a bag charm, pretty sure it would be mine.
Screaming its tinny voice @ random people/situations throughout my day. 
25 items in the 10 item express lane?! -- "Screeeeeeaaaaam!"


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> If this was a bag charm, pretty sure it would be mine.
> 
> Screaming its tinny voice @ random people/situations throughout my day.
> 
> 25 items in the 10 item express lane?! -- "Screeeeeeaaaaam!"




Don't you love those people? 
No, 15 cans do not qualify as one item just because they are ALL cat food.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Sherlock 2016 limited theatre release, "The Abominable Bride."
> 
> Wooly scarf worn--check!
> 
> Gratuitous shots of B. Cumberbatch's cheekbones--check!
> 
> My green handbag slouching with snacks--check!
> 
> Holding hands with man in my life, as watched onscreen blood spatter--check!
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, perfect&#9825;
> 
> Looking forward to season 4!




That sounds like a fine evening  glad you had such a good time.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> That sounds like a fine evening  glad you had such a good time.



Thanks

Next adventure, trimming dog nails.
Whilst blood spatter possible, will hope against.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Don't you love those people?
> No, 15 cans do not qualify as one item just because they are ALL cat food.



If you pay for 30 different items, using 3 different debit/credit cards & talking on mobile phone, they still are not 10 items.
Screeeeeeaaaaaam!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> If you pay for 30 different items, using 3 different debit/credit cards & talking on mobile phone, they still are not 10 items.
> 
> Screeeeeeaaaaaam!




I worked for a local grocery store chain when I was young. 
That is it exactly. 
Except no cell phones then.


----------



## misskris03

Thinking of you, Mariapia, on this sad anniversary. I hope 2016 is a year of peace.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Thinking of you, Mariapia, on this sad anniversary. I hope 2016 is a year of peace.




Thank you so much, misskris!
It's a very sad anniversary. 
It was such a dreadful event that It changed all our perspectives.
November 13th was another one. 
This morning a young man tried to get into a Parisian police station, the policemen shot him. They found an IS flag in his pockets ...
It seems that 2016 won't be a year of peace , unfortunately....[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, misskris!
> It's a very sad anniversary.
> It was such a dreadful event that It changed all our perspectives.
> November 13th was another one.
> This morning a young man tried to get into a Parisian police station, the policemen shot him. They found an IS flag in his pockets ...
> It seems that 2016 won't be a year of peace , unfortunately....[emoji17][emoji17]




So sad. 
It seems we should be able to find a solution to the radicalization of these young people. 
Tragic they should have so little hope in their lives.


----------



## remainsilly

My new discovery for today: the totoro pocket!

Man in my life struck again with an odd gift. Whilst we were out. Where I couldn't escape it. 
Yes--carrying totoro in handbag pocket encouraged several interesting conversations with strangers. All fun. 

What's your new discovery of the day?


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> My new discovery for today: the totoro pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> Man in my life struck again with an odd gift. Whilst we were out. Where I couldn't escape it.
> 
> Yes--carrying totoro in handbag pocket encouraged several interesting conversations with strangers. All fun.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your new discovery of the day?




That is fantastic! I love totoro! 

I discovered that the big motivation for my son doing such a great job in school this week is that he gets to visit a lizard (spike) in another classroom for 5 min if he completes his am tasks (it's a therapeutic school).  He's been on task and really motivated all week. Yay Spike!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My new discovery for today: the totoro pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> Man in my life struck again with an odd gift. Whilst we were out. Where I couldn't escape it.
> 
> Yes--carrying totoro in handbag pocket encouraged several interesting conversations with strangers. All fun.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your new discovery of the day?




That is just too cute!!! Where do you find these adorable items?


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> That is fantastic! I love totoro!
> 
> I discovered that the big motivation for my son doing such a great job in school this week is that he gets to visit a lizard (spike) in another classroom for 5 min if he completes his am tasks (it's a therapeutic school).  He's been on task and really motivated all week. Yay Spike!



This is the most awesome discovery ever!
Made me smile so wide. 

Come to think of it--might mop my kitchen more often, if had lizard visit promised @ end of ordeal. 
Lizards are cool.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That is just too cute!!! Where do you find these adorable items?



Thanks 
Totoro was a gift. Appeared after I returned from finding toilet in shopping mall.
So, was summoned from unknown shop. 
When man in my life was left alone for a few minutes.

Totoro is a good--considering all chaotic possibilites.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My new discovery for today: the totoro pocket!
> 
> 
> 
> Man in my life struck again with an odd gift. Whilst we were out. Where I couldn't escape it.
> 
> Yes--carrying totoro in handbag pocket encouraged several interesting conversations with strangers. All fun.
> 
> 
> 
> What's your new discovery of the day?




I love the little guy, remainsilly![emoji173]&#65039;
He is so cute!
The bag is great too![emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> 
> Totoro was a gift. Appeared after I returned from finding toilet in shopping mall.
> 
> So, was summoned from unknown shop.
> 
> When man in my life was left alone for a few minutes.
> 
> 
> 
> Totoro is a good--considering all chaotic possibilites.




Definitely good. 
I once had a date go to the Men's room and come back wearing a cowboy hat.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I love the little guy, remainsilly![emoji173]&#65039;
> He is so cute!
> The bag is great too![emoji106]


Thanks 
I am so proud of this deadly ponies bag. Wanted one for years. &#9825;


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Definitely good.
> I once had a date go to the Men's room and come back wearing a cowboy hat.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Definitely good.
> I once had a date go to the Men's room and come back wearing a cowboy hat.



We should write a book together, about weird dating experiences.
I can add the guy saying my hair looked as soft as monkey fur.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> We should write a book together, about weird dating experiences.
> 
> I can add the guy saying my hair looked as soft as monkey fur.




Hilarious, remainsilly![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We should write a book together, about weird dating experiences.
> 
> I can add the guy saying my hair looked as soft as monkey fur.




Now THAT is a compliment I have never heard. 
How would he know about monkey fur? 
The date would have been over right then.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Now THAT is a compliment I have never heard.
> How would he know about monkey fur?
> The date would have been over right then.




How would he know about monkey fur? [emoji15][emoji15]
Maybe he was working in a zoo or a circus...[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> How would he know about monkey fur? [emoji15][emoji15]
> Maybe he was working in a zoo or a circus...[emoji3]




Zoos are an admirable profession these days what with trying to preserve some of these animals. 
Circuses are another story and I can't stand them. 
Being that this was meant as a compliment, who would rank higher on the desirable scale, the monkey or the lady?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Zoos are an admirable profession these days what with trying to preserve some of these animals.
> Circuses are another story and I can't stand them.
> Being that this was meant as a compliment, who would rank higher on the desirable scale, the monkey or the lady?



Hehehe--tragically, this was a LESS bizarre date than some.
Never risked asking what exactly was up with monkeys. Just thanked for compliment. And hoped something less psycho would happen.
My basic dating survival strategy. 

Thank God for finding man in my life & totoro.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--tragically, this was a LESS bizarre date than some.
> 
> Never risked asking what exactly was up with monkeys. Just thanked for compliment. And hoped something less psycho would happen.
> 
> My basic dating survival strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank God for finding man in my life & totoro.




This is so true. 
It is important to remember some days that as annoying as an SO can be, he was the cream of the crop and we CHOSE him. 
A Granny once said to me "Husbands. No matter what you do you can't make nothing but a MAN out of them."


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am so proud of this deadly ponies bag. Wanted one for years. &#9825;




I was so charmed by the pocket occupant that I forgot to compliment you on your lovely bag. I  too covet deadly Ponies. The deerskin looks luscious.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> We should write a book together, about weird dating experiences.
> 
> I can add the guy saying my hair looked as soft as monkey fur.




Just wow.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I was so charmed by the pocket occupant that I forgot to compliment you on your lovely bag. I  too covet deadly Ponies. The deerskin looks luscious.



&#9829; Thanks. 
NZ deer leather is fascinating. Yes, so soft & smooshy.
But thick. And--oddly--crinkles & smooths, as human skin, when apply leather gel.
Feels like applying lotion to my own arm. If arm was forest green with handles.
Bit creepy.  But terribly interesting. So, probably perfect for me.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is so true.
> It is important to remember some days that as annoying as an SO can be, he was the cream of the crop and we CHOSE him.
> A Granny once said to me "Husbands. No matter what you do you can't make nothing but a MAN out of them."



Hehehe.
Now, I say my handbag leather feels like human skin.
And cause horrified silence.
Could have been handy for weird dates. 

Ever figure out the cowboy hat backstory?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Now, I say my handbag leather feels like human skin.
> 
> And cause horrified silence.
> 
> Could have been handy for weird dates.
> 
> 
> 
> Ever figure out the cowboy hat backstory?




Yup. 
We went to one of those giant bars like Gilly's that was so popular in the 90's. 
It was a group of coworkers that talked us into it. I am a Top 40 girl myself, but I'll go just about anywhere there is dancing. 
So it took awhile to notice that my date has not returned from the men's room. 
I was just about to pack up and go home when he returned. Wearing a 10 gallon hat. Which of course looked really stupid with the club clothes he was wearing. 
It turns out that there was a Western clothing store in the bar. The salesgirls were wearing bikinis and leather chaps. 
That pretty much explains that. 
I wouldn't have cared a bit, cause who of us doesn't understand and impulse buy? 
However, guess who got stuck with bar tab? 
End of date.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> We went to one of those giant bars like Gilly's that was so popular in the 90's.
> It was a group of coworkers that talked us into it. I am a Top 40 girl myself, but I'll go just about anywhere there is dancing.
> So it took awhile to notice that my date has not returned from the men's room.
> I was just about to pack up and go home when he returned. Wearing a 10 gallon hat. Which of course looked really stupid with the club clothes he was wearing.
> It turns out that there was a Western clothing store in the bar. The salesgirls were wearing bikinis and leather chaps.
> That pretty much explains that.
> I wouldn't have cared a bit, cause who of us doesn't understand and impulse buy?
> However, guess who got stuck with bar tab?
> End of date.



Ouch, about bar tab. 

Someone tried to teach me how to 2-step. Once. 
Gave up. Apparently, I resembled hopping rabbit & couldn't shuffle properly.
Meh.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> &#9829; Thanks.
> NZ deer leather is fascinating. Yes, so soft & smooshy.
> But thick. And--oddly--crinkles & smooths, as human skin, when apply leather gel.
> Feels like applying lotion to my own arm. If arm was forest green with handles.
> Bit creepy.  But terribly interesting. So, probably perfect for me.



Can I just tell you how awesome it is that you are that observant about the characteristics of the deer leather? It sounds so gorgeous.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Can I just tell you how awesome it is that you are that observant about the characteristics of the deer leather? It sounds so gorgeous.


You are very kind, my friend.
Most people scream, "Freak!" & run away from my bizarre observations.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> We went to one of those giant bars like Gilly's that was so popular in the 90's.
> It was a group of coworkers that talked us into it. I am a Top 40 girl myself, but I'll go just about anywhere there is dancing.
> So it took awhile to notice that my date has not returned from the men's room.
> I was just about to pack up and go home when he returned. Wearing a 10 gallon hat. Which of course looked really stupid with the club clothes he was wearing.
> It turns out that there was a Western clothing store in the bar. The salesgirls were wearing bikinis and leather chaps.
> That pretty much explains that.
> I wouldn't have cared a bit, cause who of us doesn't understand and impulse buy?
> However, guess who got stuck with bar tab?
> End of date.



What a peach!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ouch, about bar tab.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone tried to teach me how to 2-step. Once.
> 
> Gave up. Apparently, I resembled hopping rabbit & couldn't shuffle properly.
> 
> Meh.




I never got the hang of the 2 step either, until I saw it on Sesame Street. 
Your problem would be this: there is no hopping in the 2 Step. That would the Cotton Eyes Joe. During which, apparently, there is hopping and stomping, but no arms flailing. This was a great disappointment to me. 
The 2 Step goes Slow slow Quick Quick. REPEAT until song ends. 
Line dancing is supposed to be easy, but I always seems to be turning the wrong way. 
Give me Disco any day!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

It's a cold and snowy Manic Monday here. The holidays are finally behind us and time to settle into a New Year. 
I had some luck at the Christmas sales last week. These two little gems turned up, gift returns I'm sure. 
The LC really thrilled me as I was out of money at the time and the Fig color sold out fast.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's rainy around here and yes, the holidays are really behind us now and I'm back at the office. [emoji38]
After agonizing the whole weekend about what bag I should take out today I settled on Miss Plum. 


Your finds are gorgeous, Murphy!! Lucky you! [emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks! Back to the usual routine for me too!
Miss Plum is an excellent choice for a gloomy day[emoji2]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It's a cold and snowy Manic Monday here. The holidays are finally behind us and time to settle into a New Year.
> I had some luck at the Christmas sales last week. These two little gems turned up, gift returns I'm sure.
> The LC really thrilled me as I was out of money at the time and the Fig color sold out fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238045
> View attachment 3238046




Wow! I love your finds, Murphy![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's rainy around here and yes, the holidays are really behind us now and I'm back at the office. [emoji38]
> After agonizing the whole weekend about what bag I should take out today I settled on Miss Plum.
> 
> 
> Your finds are gorgeous, Murphy!! Lucky you! [emoji106]




It's rainy and windy here today! If I had a Miss Plum, I would take her out too, Ludmilla![emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It's a cold and snowy Manic Monday here. The holidays are finally behind us and time to settle into a New Year.
> I had some luck at the Christmas sales last week. These two little gems turned up, gift returns I'm sure.
> The LC really thrilled me as I was out of money at the time and the Fig color sold out fast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238045
> View attachment 3238046



Great finds.
I like fig color. 
And see "fig" vary through brands. Even fig-scented items. All different.
Never resemble actual figs, imo. But are much nicer.
What figs should be.


----------



## remainsilly

mariapia said:


> it's rainy and windy here today! If i had a miss plum, i would take her out too, ludmilla![emoji7]


+1


----------



## Ludmilla

Aw, thanks ladies for the Miss Plum love! [emoji7]

Miss Plum had a huge adventure, today. She accompanied me to the hospital. At work I fell up (no, not down) the stairs and smacked my left knee. To make a long and a bit bloody story short, Miss Plum and I travelled with the ambulance to the nearest hospital. They sewed my knee together. Everything is fine apart a bit of hurt (still on medicine [emoji4]). Drinking some hot chocolate now. Not allowed to work until Monday. [emoji38]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thanks ladies for the Miss Plum love! [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Plum had a huge adventure, today. She accompanied me to the hospital. At work I fell up (no, not down) the stairs and smacked my left knee. To make a long and a bit bloody story short, Miss Plum and I travelled with the ambulance to the nearest hospital. They sewed my knee together. Everything is fine apart a bit of hurt (still on medicine [emoji4]). Drinking some hot chocolate now. Not allowed to work until Monday. [emoji38]


You win!
Have not managed to fall "up" stairs. 
Yet.

I declare you leader in the island's accident olympics.
Might pull into third, managing to cut myself with cardboard today. Tragic.
Will train harder. 

Hot cocoa & no work.
Brilliant prize. 

Heal well&#9829;


----------



## Murphy47

So sorry to hear of your accident! 
Glad you are recouping well! 
From the sound of it, your fall rates at least a 7.9 which puts you well ahead of Belarus. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> You win!
> 
> Have not managed to fall "up" stairs.
> 
> Yet.
> 
> 
> 
> I declare you leader in the island's accident olympics.
> 
> Might pull into third, managing to cut myself with cardboard today. Tragic.
> 
> Will train harder.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot cocoa & no work.
> 
> Brilliant prize.
> 
> 
> 
> Heal well[emoji813]




Most of the time I fall "up" the stairs... Well, i fall them down, too, but not as often. 
Try not to cut yourself. Hospital is not funny. Esp. Without George Clooney in the emergency room. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Most of the time I fall "up" the stairs... Well, i fall them down, too, but not as often.
> Try not to cut yourself. Hospital is not funny. Esp. Without George Clooney in the emergency room. [emoji1]




I have never seen anyone who resembles GC in an ER. 
I always see the guy who is as wide as he is tall and did not spring for the expensive deodorant.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Most of the time I fall "up" the stairs... Well, i fall them down, too, but not as often.
> Try not to cut yourself. Hospital is not funny. Esp. Without George Clooney in the emergency room. [emoji1]



Sorry. 
True, hospitals not funny. 

Saw csi guy, in hospital, once: http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/George-Eads-c01.jpg
Was visiting his mother.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thanks ladies for the Miss Plum love! [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Plum had a huge adventure, today. She accompanied me to the hospital. At work I fell up (no, not down) the stairs and smacked my left knee. To make a long and a bit bloody story short, Miss Plum and I travelled with the ambulance to the nearest hospital. They sewed my knee together. Everything is fine apart a bit of hurt (still on medicine [emoji4]). Drinking some hot chocolate now. Not allowed to work until Monday. [emoji38]




Oh dear![emoji15][emoji15]
The same thing happened to me last June, Ludmilla!
I had an appointment at a dermatologist's and was pretty nervous and scared. Well I decided to ignore the lift and use the staircase...
I fell  up, thought I had broken my right wrist...
My knee looked okay though..
No hospital,, fortunately.
Make the most of your time far from the office....[emoji3]
Hot chocolate is great![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have never seen anyone who resembles GC in an ER.
> I always see the guy who is as wide as he is tall and did not spring for the expensive deodorant.




The doctor who sewed me together was a lady in her fifties. And the younger male assistant had a huge golden necklace. Then there was a guy who looked a bit like a ghostly patient, but was part of the ER. Thank God, everyone used deodorant! [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sorry.
> 
> True, hospitals not funny.
> 
> 
> 
> Saw csi guy, in hospital, once: http://images.starpulse.com/Photos/Previews/George-Eads-c01.jpg
> 
> Was visiting his mother.




Uh - no, unfortunately no celebreties, either. [emoji1] But, I guess I would not have noticed them. [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear![emoji15][emoji15]
> The same thing happened to me last June, Ludmilla!
> I had an appointment at a dermatologist's and was pretty nervous and scared. Well I decided to ignore the lift and use the staircase...
> I fell  up, thought I had broken my right wrist...
> My knee looked okay though..
> No hospital,, fortunately.
> Make the most of your time far from the office....[emoji3]
> Hot chocolate is great![emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;




I'm glad nothing bad happened to you, Mariapia. Stairs are tricky. I can't count how many times I have fallen on them. [emoji51]


----------



## Ludmilla

What have you all been up to, ladies? [emoji4]
I had to visit my local hospital (no George at that ER, either) and after that my doctor and I made some phone calls to the office. Obviously, everyone was still excited about the accident - esp. the professor who had to call the ambulance yesterday. [emoji1]
Miss Plum was with me again, today, as she already knows hospitals and doctors. [emoji6] Now, I'm resting my knee and hope you all had a nice day today! [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What have you all been up to, ladies? [emoji4]
> I had to visit my local hospital (no George at that ER, either) and after that my doctor and I made some phone calls to the office. Obviously, everyone was still excited about the accident - esp. the professor who had to call the ambulance yesterday. [emoji1]
> Miss Plum was with me again, today, as she already knows hospitals and doctors. [emoji6] Now, I'm resting my knee and hope you all had a nice day today! [emoji8]




Glad you are resting and no further trauma to you or Miss Plum. 
The sun came out here and the temp warmed up considerably. 
Target run (toilet paper, etc), Autozone for a gas cap, bank. All the fun errands we live for. 
I am about to take a nap as hubbie shared his cold with me.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> What have you all been up to, ladies? [emoji4]
> I had to visit my local hospital (no George at that ER, either) and after that my doctor and I made some phone calls to the office. Obviously, everyone was still excited about the accident - esp. the professor who had to call the ambulance yesterday. [emoji1]
> Miss Plum was with me again, today, as she already knows hospitals and doctors. [emoji6] Now, I'm resting my knee and hope you all had a nice day today! [emoji8]



Miss Plum is a healing color. Great choice. 
Also will carry lots of free candy. Which should insist upon getting, as have been very brave patient. 

Still moving around the 4 dozen cut roses, which arrived yesterday.
And catching up on work, put off due to holiday.
Also, a pushy cat is head-butting my typing hand.

All in all, much less exciting than an ambulance ride. 
But, the day is young.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, thanks ladies for the Miss Plum love! [emoji7]
> 
> Miss Plum had a huge adventure, today. She accompanied me to the hospital. At work I fell up (no, not down) the stairs and smacked my left knee. To make a long and a bit bloody story short, Miss Plum and I travelled with the ambulance to the nearest hospital. They sewed my knee together. Everything is fine apart a bit of hurt (still on medicine [emoji4]). Drinking some hot chocolate now. Not allowed to work until Monday. [emoji38]




Oh no! I'm glad you're okay. Stitches are really unpleasant. I'm glad you're getting some rest. Poor you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you are resting and no further trauma to you or Miss Plum.
> The sun came out here and the temp warmed up considerably.
> Target run (toilet paper, etc), Autozone for a gas cap, bank. All the fun errands we live for.
> I am about to take a nap as hubbie shared his cold with me.




Get well soon, Murphy!
Did you have the chance to wear your new LC already?
[emoji4]



remainsilly said:


> Miss Plum is a healing color. Great choice.
> 
> Also will carry lots of free candy. Which should insist upon getting, as have been very brave patient.
> 
> 
> 
> Still moving around the 4 dozen cut roses, which arrived yesterday.
> 
> And catching up on work, put off due to holiday.
> 
> Also, a pushy cat is head-butting my typing hand.
> 
> 
> 
> All in all, much less exciting than an ambulance ride.
> 
> But, the day is young.




No free candy for me. They didn't have a fun band-aid, either. [emoji18]



misskris03 said:


> Oh no! I'm glad you're okay. Stitches are really unpleasant. I'm glad you're getting some rest. Poor you.




Thank you! I got 5 stiches. &#128579; And a lot of anti-pain medicine. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Get well soon, Murphy!
> Did you have the chance to wear your new LC already?
> [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No free candy for me. They didn't have a fun band-aid, either. [emoji18]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! I got 5 stiches. &#128579; And a lot of anti-pain medicine. [emoji3]




Bummer, what are ER's coming to?
No Clooney, no candy, plain bandaids? Sub-par 

I am fine, thanks ladies. Just a cold. I actually take meds and rest up so I feel better pretty quick. 
No chance to carry the LC yet as it has been below freezing. Maybe today as it's supposed to be 50 or so. Followed by snow of course.


----------



## Murphy47

FINALLY FRIDAY. 
After a rough week post holiday, it's almost the weekend. 
Rainy here in the Middle, but still warm. 
No trips to the ER for me or mine, but several here are on the DL (disabled list). 
Who is up for a relaxing meal over at the Mackeral?
Possibly a lovely Wild Rice and Mushroom soup with a lovely Chianti?
As its raining again, I will be in my new Christmas Track suit with my new Fabulous Fig LC and some comfy trainers. 
Anyone care to join me?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> FINALLY FRIDAY.
> After a rough week post holiday, it's almost the weekend.
> Rainy here in the Middle, but still warm.
> No trips to the ER for me or mine, but several here are on the DL (disabled list).
> Who is up for a relaxing meal over at the Mackeral?
> Possibly a lovely Wild Rice and Mushroom soup with a lovely Chianti?
> As its raining again, I will be in my new Christmas Track suit with my new Fabulous Fig LC and some comfy trainers.
> Anyone care to join me?


Wearing dark green.
And a glare.
Plus, something is up with my hair. Between fluffy baby chicken & spiky lizard.

I'll finish kicking jerks, with my jerk-kickin' boots, then slather on some flame red lippy.
And meet you & the Fabulous Fig later.
Possibly, someone will leave anonymous cookies on the bar. With love.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wearing dark green.
> 
> And a glare.
> 
> Plus, something is up with my hair. Between fluffy baby chicken & spiky lizard.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll finish kicking jerks, with my jerk-kickin' boots, then slather on some flame red lippy.
> 
> And meet you & the Fabulous Fig later.
> 
> Possibly, someone will leave anonymous cookies on the bar. With love.




Now THAT is an unusual hair do combo!
Possible an homage to the late Ziggy Stardust?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Now THAT is an unusual hair do combo!
> Possible an homage to the late Ziggy Stardust?



Hehe--I fall asleep with wet hair & often refuse to use sticky care products.
Creates lots of tragic hairstyles. Which now can pretend are in homage to someone cool, to save face.


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm in for a beautiful meal at the Happy Mackerel! Unfortunately no Chianti for me as I'm on pain killers and antibiotics, but I won't say no to a great meal. [emoji1]
My hair is fine, actually. Am I allowed in nevertheless? [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I'm in for a beautiful meal at the Happy Mackerel! Unfortunately no Chianti for me as I'm on pain killers and antibiotics, but I won't say no to a great meal. [emoji1]
> My hair is fine, actually. Am I allowed in nevertheless? [emoji6]




David Bowie tribute hair strictly optional. 
For those on meds, maybe a nice mulled cider?
Or a relaxing Chamomile?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I'm in for a beautiful meal at the Happy Mackerel! Unfortunately no Chianti for me as I'm on pain killers and antibiotics, but I won't say no to a great meal. [emoji1]
> My hair is fine, actually. Am I allowed in nevertheless? [emoji6]



We could try this style, as tribute to Alan Rickman? 
http://36.media.tumblr.com/168b584b38c9b8ea1931c92705ef327c/tumblr_n2ux33HSks1sngljao1_1280.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

Yes, yes we could. All hair styles welcome.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Yes, yes we could. All hair styles welcome.



My sarcasm detector is bleeping. 

https://insidethemindofanaspie.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/sarcasm_detector.jpg?w=300&h=271


----------



## Murphy47

No sarcasm. Hair just does what it wants most days. 
I will however take lots of pix.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies! [emoji1]
Had to tip a toe outside today. Which is no fun with a freshly sewn knee and ice and snow on the pavement. [emoji15]
Took Miss Pickle with me, because I hoped the green colour would bring me luck. Worked perfectly. No slips. Everyone lives. [emoji38] 
Probably Miss Pickle is going to be my bag for the next week until I get rid of the stiches on Friday. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No sarcasm. Hair just does what it wants most days.
> I will however take lots of pix.




[emoji38] OMG. Yes, it does.
Oh, and please don't take pictures. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> We could try this style, as tribute to Alan Rickman?
> 
> http://36.media.tumblr.com/168b584b38c9b8ea1931c92705ef327c/tumblr_n2ux33HSks1sngljao1_1280.jpg




By grabthar's hammer... [emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

This ones easy. Lots of hair gel [emoji12]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! [emoji1]
> Had to tip a toe outside today. Which is no fun with a freshly sewn knee and ice and snow on the pavement. [emoji15]
> Took Miss Pickle with me, because I hoped the green colour would bring me luck. Worked perfectly. No slips. Everyone lives. [emoji38]
> Probably Miss Pickle is going to be my bag for the next week until I get rid of the stiches on Friday. [emoji4]



Miss pickle is an excellent choice. She will no doubt bring you luck and cheer. Good luck with work tomorrow. And take it easy. I've had my knees stitched several times and I wasn't really aware of how much the skin on one's knees gets pulled until I experienced that tugging.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Miss pickle is an excellent choice. She will no doubt bring you luck and cheer. Good luck with work tomorrow. And take it easy. I've had my knees stitched several times and I wasn't really aware of how much the skin on one's knees gets pulled until I experienced that tugging.




Thankful my wound is not on top of the knee, but right under the knee joint. So, the skin is not pulled as heavily. I can imagine that your stiches have been far more disturbing than mine. [emoji4]
Miss Pickle is already packed up and excited that she is going to be the bag of the week. [emoji1]
I can need a little luck next week - my knee is not the only thing on my list. [emoji58]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Thankful my wound is not on top of the knee, but right under the knee joint. So, the skin is not pulled as heavily. I can imagine that your stiches have been far more disturbing than mine. [emoji4]
> Miss Pickle is already packed up and excited that she is going to be the bag of the week. [emoji1]
> I can need a little luck next week - my knee is not the only thing on my list. [emoji58]



Best of luck with everything on your list!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thankful my wound is not on top of the knee, but right under the knee joint. So, the skin is not pulled as heavily. I can imagine that your stiches have been far more disturbing than mine. [emoji4]
> Miss Pickle is already packed up and excited that she is going to be the bag of the week. [emoji1]
> I can need a little luck next week - my knee is not the only thing on my list. [emoji58]



Green handbags help.
Miss Pickle will send good vibes into your day. 

Was having weird day out with man in my life.
Probably, because he wanted to shop for a new spatula.
And I DID NOT.

Well, I basically began waving spatulas as magic wands, announcing, "Do this! Remember, the spatula chooses the cook!"
And dancing around. Making Harry Potter noises.
There was much laughter & rejoicing, as we left store to do fun stuff.
I thank my green handbag. Green is powerful stuff.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Green handbags help.
> Miss Pickle will send good vibes into your day.
> 
> Was having weird day out with man in my life.
> Probably, because he wanted to shop for a new spatula.
> And I DID NOT.
> 
> Well, I basically began waving spatulas as magic wands, announcing, "Do this! Remember, the spatula chooses the cook!"
> And dancing around. Making Harry Potter noises.
> There was much laughter & rejoicing, as we left store to do fun stuff.
> I thank my green handbag. Green is powerful stuff.


I want to go shopping with you so badly! Few adults appreciate the pleasures of playfulness.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thankful my wound is not on top of the knee, but right under the knee joint. So, the skin is not pulled as heavily. I can imagine that your stiches have been far more disturbing than mine. [emoji4]
> Miss Pickle is already packed up and excited that she is going to be the bag of the week. [emoji1]
> I can need a little luck next week - my knee is not the only thing on my list. [emoji58]




Miss Pickle will bring you luck throughout the week, Ludmilla![emoji3]
She has never deceived you and never will !
Green is a lucky colour.[emoji8]
I am going to take out my green Gerard Darel crossbody this afternoon.....[emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I want to go shopping with you so badly! Few adults appreciate the pleasures of playfulness.



Thanks. &#9829; Would be fun, agreed.

I'll need more playfulness, on future trips.
As didn't find THE PERFECT spatula. 
Just "these will do" spatulas. 

Guess he's no worse than me choosing a handbag.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Miss Pickle will bring you luck throughout the week, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> She has never deceived you and never will !
> Green is a lucky colour.[emoji8]
> I am going to take out my green Gerard Darel crossbody this afternoon.....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244974



Lovely bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Green handbags help.
> 
> Miss Pickle will send good vibes into your day.
> 
> 
> 
> Was having weird day out with man in my life.
> 
> Probably, because he wanted to shop for a new spatula.
> 
> And I DID NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I basically began waving spatulas as magic wands, announcing, "Do this! Remember, the spatula chooses the cook!"
> 
> And dancing around. Making Harry Potter noises.
> 
> There was much laughter & rejoicing, as we left store to do fun stuff.
> 
> I thank my green handbag. Green is powerful stuff.




[emoji23] Is there a unicorn hair or a phoenix feather in the spatula?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. [emoji813] Would be fun, agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need more playfulness, on future trips.
> 
> As didn't find THE PERFECT spatula.
> 
> Just "these will do" spatulas.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess he's no worse than me choosing a handbag.




[emoji15] Oh, so no spatula with unicorn hair or phoenix feather in it...
You should try the famous Super Special Spatula Store in Nocturn Alley. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Pickle will bring you luck throughout the week, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> She has never deceived you and never will !
> Green is a lucky colour.[emoji8]
> I am going to take out my green Gerard Darel crossbody this afternoon.....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244974




Beautiful bag, Mariapia. We are almost bag twins today. [emoji6]




Both are satchels, both are green, both have a turn lock. [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous bags ladies!!
It's a holiday here so I am home with the kids and their friends. 
A tropical heat wave of 15F with a gentle breeze of 30mph has gripped the Middle this week. 
I am staying in and watching TV and enjoying looking at your beautiful bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful bag, Mariapia. We are almost bag twins today. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3245124
> 
> 
> Both are satchels, both are green, both have a turn lock. [emoji8]




And both will bring us luck![emoji3]
My Gérard Darel seems to be inspired by Alexa.....[emoji8]
I found it at the local market. The guy who sold it to me only has Gérard Darel clothes and bags....but you've got to ask for a bag as he keeps them in big shopping plastic bags...under his stall....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!
> It's a holiday here so I am home with the kids and their friends.
> A tropical heat wave of 15F with a gentle breeze of 30mph has gripped the Middle this week.
> I am staying in and watching TV and enjoying looking at your beautiful bags.




Enjoy your well deserved holiday, Murphy![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Miss Pickle will bring you luck throughout the week, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> She has never deceived you and never will !
> Green is a lucky colour.[emoji8]
> I am going to take out my green Gerard Darel crossbody this afternoon.....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3244974



Great color! I hope you're having a fine time out


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous bags ladies!!
> It's a holiday here so I am home with the kids and their friends.
> A tropical heat wave of 15F with a gentle breeze of 30mph has gripped the Middle this week.
> I am staying in and watching TV and enjoying looking at your beautiful bags.



We're holing up inside, too. It's miserable out. I was really liking those unseasonably warm 40 degree days we had in December. It's been hard to get used proper winter temperatures this year.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Great color! I hope you're having a fine time out




Thank you, misskris![emoji3]
Green is my favourite colour.[emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> We're holing up inside, too. It's miserable out. I was really liking those unseasonably warm 40 degree days we had in December. It's been hard to get used proper winter temperatures this year.




We have been spoiled, haven't we? 
By the time you start seeing Valentine commercials, you know spring is on the way and I get impatient.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] Oh, so no spatula with unicorn hair or phoenix feather in it...
> You should try the famous Super Special Spatula Store in Nocturn Alley. [emoji38]



I may try walmart. I hear it's as evil as nocturn alley, but sells things in cheap multipacks.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I may try walmart. I hear it's as evil as nocturn alley, but sells things in cheap multipacks.




And they last about as long. 
Try TJMaxx, Marshalls or Bed Bath and Beyond. Better selection.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> And they last about as long.
> Try TJMaxx, Marshalls or Bed Bath and Beyond. Better selection.



Great ideas! 
Thank you.


----------



## Murphy47

Well ladies, I had to return Miss Fig. 
It was one of the newest models and the stamp length was only 8.25 inches. No way could I get it over a winter coat. Such a bummer. 
The hunt continues. 
Everyone keeping warm today?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I had to return Miss Fig.
> It was one of the newest models and the stamp length was only 8.25 inches. No way could I get it over a winter coat. Such a bummer.
> The hunt continues.
> Everyone keeping warm today?




What a shame! [emoji58] I'm sorry that you had to return her. But if you can't wear it over a coat. [emoji17]
I'm back at home right now. Still very cold here. [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji300]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Glad ur home and safe. 
We are having a "snow event" whatever that means. Maybe make some cookies tomorrow.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I had to return Miss Fig.
> It was one of the newest models and the stamp length was only 8.25 inches. No way could I get it over a winter coat. Such a bummer.
> The hunt continues.
> Everyone keeping warm today?




That's a shame. Good luck finding a replacement. 

It's still awful here but expected to be around 20 tomorrow, just an inch of snow tonight. I'm not complaining


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks to ice and snow our first train was late, so Miss Pickle and me missed the second train. Got us a nice hot beverage (coffee) at the station. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous bag. Love the SLG also. 
Snow day here. I am the only one up so far. Nice and peaceful.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks to ice and snow our first train was late, so Miss Pickle and me missed the second train. Got us a nice hot beverage (coffee) at the station. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3246859



Coffee--the breakfast of champions!
Good ol' pickle green making the cute red pouch pop.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous bag. Love the SLG also.
> Snow day here. I am the only one up so far. Nice and peaceful.







remainsilly said:


> Coffee--the breakfast of champions!
> 
> Good ol' pickle green making the cute red pouch pop.




Thanks ladies! [emoji4]
I guess I will never be tired of posting Miss Pickle pictures. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks to ice and snow our first train was late, so Miss Pickle and me missed the second train. Got us a nice hot beverage (coffee) at the station. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3246859




I have been there, Ludmilla!
Coffee has never tasted better![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I had to return Miss Fig.
> It was one of the newest models and the stamp length was only 8.25 inches. No way could I get it over a winter coat. Such a bummer.
> The hunt continues.
> Everyone keeping warm today?




Oh no!
You must have been so disappointed, Murphy!
Have you ordered another colour? 
Maybe the cedre ( a wonderful Green) has longer straps.[emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh no!
> You must have been so disappointed, Murphy!
> Have you ordered another colour?
> Maybe the cedre ( a wonderful Green) has longer straps.[emoji17]




I will be keeping my eye out and check strap size carefully. 
I'm sure the more petite ladies are happy with the smaller sizes. The good thing about LC is they are always coming out with new and cute colors.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's still icy and snowy on Pinch Purse Island. 
The landlord of the Happy Mackerel is preparing the bar for just another invasion of our chilled through islanders. Hot beverages are ready. The stairs are cleaned to prevent any falls. The fireplace is on. Brownies are fresh out of the oven. So come inside and let's take a laugh at the cold world outside.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I will be keeping my eye out and check strap size carefully.
> I'm sure the more petite ladies are happy with the smaller sizes. The good thing about LC is they are always coming out with new and cute colors.



Yes, I hope you find a perfect one!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have been there, Ludmilla!
> Coffee has never tasted better![emoji6]



True. I was a bit sad that all my trains were in time today. I would have loved another coffee.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's still icy and snowy on Pinch Purse Island.
> The landlord of the Happy Mackerel is preparing the bar for just another invasion of our chilled through islanders. Hot beverages are ready. The stairs are cleaned to prevent any falls. The fireplace is on. Brownies are fresh out of the oven. So come inside and let's take a laugh at the cold world outside.




I am SO there. [emoji481]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am SO there. [emoji481]




Ha! After my day at work and all its surprises I need some adult beverages now. [emoji485][emoji483] Hopefully, our dear landlord has some strong things. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! After my day at work and all its surprises I need some adult beverages now. [emoji485][emoji483] Hopefully, our dear landlord has some strong things. [emoji1]




I hope so too! 
I bought my husband the WRONG Thermos. It's only 18.5 ounces instead of 20 and he just doesn't know how it will last his whole shift. 
PLUS I bought the wrong eyebrow powder for the youngest DD to wear to competition. 
I am just a TERRIBLE wife and mother. Lol [emoji12][emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Found THE spatula. So, you know, life can go on. 

Dog received gift from pet store employee today. For helping me to buy cat litter.
And basically for being adorable.
It's that rolling droid from new star wars movie. On a headband. 

1st photo, almost can hear thinking, "Why, God, why?!"
2nd photo: 5 seconds later, cat discovers springy toy.

Make room @ The Mackerel's bar. And pour me a huge mug o' chamomile tea.


----------



## Murphy47

So basically you just turned the dog into a giant cat toy. LOVE IT. 
And is this spatula perfect for cooking or spell casting of both?
I love a good dual purpose spatula myself.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Found THE spatula. So, you know, life can go on.
> 
> Dog received gift from pet store employee today. For helping me to buy cat litter.
> And basically for being adorable.
> It's that rolling droid from new star wars movie. On a headband.
> 
> 1st photo, almost can hear thinking, "Why, God, why?!"
> 2nd photo: 5 seconds later, cat discovers springy toy.
> 
> Make room @ The Mackerel's bar. And pour me a huge mug o' chamomile tea.





Murphy47 said:


> So basically you just turned the dog into a giant cat toy. LOVE IT.
> And is this spatula perfect for cooking or spell casting of both?
> I love a good dual purpose spatula myself.



That's a good dog!


----------



## Murphy47

They are both really cute. Do they get along well?


----------



## floodette

remainsilly said:


> found the spatula. So, you know, life can go on.
> 
> dog received gift from pet store employee today. For helping me to buy cat litter.
> And basically for being adorable.
> It's that rolling droid from new star wars movie. On a headband.
> 
> 1st photo, almost can hear thinking, "why, god, why?!"
> 2nd photo: 5 seconds later, cat discovers springy toy.
> 
> Make room @ the mackerel's bar. And pour me a huge mug o' chamomile tea. :d


too cute!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Dog and cat are too cute! Seems like the gift from the pet store brings at least one party a lot of fun. [emoji23]

Btw. where did you find THE spatula? Nocturn Alley or Walmart? I think I need one for myself. [emoji12]

So, Miss Pickle and me went to the doctor again to get the stiches removed. No chance. The darn wound hasn't healed thoroughly enough. Next try on Monday evening. [emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

Consolation from the near bakery. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

That looks just lovely. [emoji3]


----------



## hhawkmothh

remainsilly said:


> Found THE spatula. So, you know, life can go on.
> 
> Dog received gift from pet store employee today. For helping me to buy cat litter.
> And basically for being adorable.
> It's that rolling droid from new star wars movie. On a headband.
> 
> 1st photo, almost can hear thinking, "Why, God, why?!"
> 2nd photo: 5 seconds later, cat discovers springy toy.
> 
> Make room @ The Mackerel's bar. And pour me a huge mug o' chamomile tea.


HAHA I love this. I bought the Sphero app-controlled BB-8 and chasing the cat with it brings me joy, because she's such a little terror.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, islanders. &#9825;

Believe dog remains huge cat toy. Even without springy headgear.
He has patience galore.

They get on well, Murphy. Great relief to me.
Sometimes I hear sneezing & grumbling, plus teeth snaps. 
And investigate to find animal game happening.
Trained dog not to chase or lunge @ cat--so he slides along stomach, as playful slug.
Whilst cat slaps with paws & jumps around.
Hilarious.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Consolation from the near bakery. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3249033



Omg, heaven plus a mulberry bag.
Lucky lady.


----------



## remainsilly

Oops, forgot--spatula from target.
Because target has a starbucks. And I was cold. 

Hoping man in my life will magic-up an apple pie with it later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Magicing-up apple pies sounds great. Hmmmm. Unfortunately, no target around here, so no magic spatula. [emoji17]

Ah, Starbucks... Has some delicious stuff [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Consolation from the near bakery. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3249033







Ludmilla said:


> Dog and cat are too cute! Seems like the gift from the pet store brings at least one party a lot of fun. [emoji23]
> 
> Btw. where did you find THE spatula? Nocturn Alley or Walmart? I think I need one for myself. [emoji12]
> 
> So, Miss Pickle and me went to the doctor again to get the stiches removed. No chance. The darn wound hasn't healed thoroughly enough. Next try on Monday evening. [emoji16]




Better to wait two or three more days, Ludmilla and be rid of the stiches in total safety....I think there is nothing like doughnuts to comfort us under any circumstances.
I can't resist doughnuts! Pure heaven![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Found THE spatula. So, you know, life can go on.
> 
> 
> 
> Dog received gift from pet store employee today. For helping me to buy cat litter.
> 
> And basically for being adorable.
> 
> It's that rolling droid from new star wars movie. On a headband.
> 
> 
> 
> 1st photo, almost can hear thinking, "Why, God, why?!"
> 
> 2nd photo: 5 seconds later, cat discovers springy toy.
> 
> 
> 
> Make room @ The Mackerel's bar. And pour me a huge mug o' chamomile tea.




What lovely pets you have, remainsilly![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

hhawkmothh said:


> HAHA I love this. I bought the Sphero app-controlled BB-8 and chasing the cat with it brings me joy, because she's such a little terror.



Would love to see photo of this cat madness. 
BB-8 is cool.
---
Thanks, Mariapia.&#9825;


----------



## remainsilly

The man-hands & spatula magic has begun. 
Waiting. Is. Hard.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Better to wait two or three more days, Ludmilla and be rid of the stiches in total safety....I think there is nothing like doughnuts to comfort us under any circumstances.
> I can't resist doughnuts! Pure heaven![emoji3][emoji3]




You are absolutely right, Mariapia. I just have hoped, I would be done with the stiches, today.
At least there are doughnuts! [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The man-hands & spatula magic has begun.
> 
> Waiting. Is. Hard.




Looks very promising. [emoji4]


----------



## hhawkmothh

remainsilly said:


> Would love to see photo of this cat madness.
> BB-8 is cool.
> ---
> Thanks, Mariapia.&#9825;



Here's the little terror. Unfortunately the app doesn't have a built in camera, and closing out of the app puts BB-8 to sleep- so no shots yet of her ripping his head off. Hopefully they'll do a software update and include photo/video option!


----------



## remainsilly

hhawkmothh said:


> Here's the little terror. Unfortunately the app doesn't have a built in camera, and closing out of the app puts BB-8 to sleep- so no shots yet of her ripping his head off. Hopefully they'll do a software update and include photo/video option!


Omg, adorable!
Understood--camera use means no droid app antics. 
Nevertheless, a very content looking cat. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Looks very promising. [emoji4]



Will ask him to wave magic spatula in your direction. 
To help knee heal faster.


----------



## Murphy47

Vulnera Sanentur she says while waving magic spatula.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Consolation from the near bakery. [emoji3]
> 
> Sorry about your stitches. You definitely deserve 2 doughnuts
> 
> View attachment 3249033





remainsilly said:


> The man-hands & spatula magic has begun.
> Waiting. Is. Hard.



Oh wow! Fresh apple pie! 



hhawkmothh said:


> Here's the little terror. Unfortunately the app doesn't have a built in camera, and closing out of the app puts BB-8 to sleep- so no shots yet of her ripping his head off. Hopefully they'll do a software update and include photo/video option!



Adorable kitteh!


----------



## Ludmilla

hhawkmothh said:


> Here's the little terror. Unfortunately the app doesn't have a built in camera, and closing out of the app puts BB-8 to sleep- so no shots yet of her ripping his head off. Hopefully they'll do a software update and include photo/video option!




Aw. I want to cuddle your little terror. [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Will ask him to wave magic spatula in your direction.
> 
> To help knee heal faster.







Murphy47 said:


> Vulnera Sanentur she says while waving magic spatula.




Thanks for spatula waving and spell. My knee should heal in no time. [emoji94]


----------



## Murphy47

Morning all! 
Anyone buried in the blizzard?


----------



## Ludmilla

No blizzard here. We had sudden ice in the morning, now everything is melting. Are you covered in snow?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Morning all!
> Anyone buried in the blizzard?




No, thankfully. My back still hasn't fully recovered from the wet snow from last month


----------



## remainsilly

Happy "Cuddling With Terror" Saturday!
Here are a wombat & kangaroo, to kick it off:
http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/components/photo/_new/at-120803-roo-wombat-01.nbcnews-ux-600-480.jpg

Full article, 2012: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/cuddle-buddies-orphaned-kangaroo-wombat-become-best-friends-v13104083


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Happy "Cuddling With Terror" Saturday!
> 
> Here are a wombat & kangaroo, to kick it off:
> 
> http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/c...t-120803-roo-wombat-01.nbcnews-ux-600-480.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Full article, 2012: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/c...kangaroo-wombat-become-best-friends-v13104083




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> happy "cuddling with terror" saturday!
> Here are a wombat & kangaroo, to kick it off:
> http://msnbcmedia.msn.com/j/msnbc/c...t-120803-roo-wombat-01.nbcnews-ux-600-480.jpg
> 
> full article, 2012: http://www.nbcnews.com/news/other/c...kangaroo-wombat-become-best-friends-v13104083



omg!!!


----------



## misskris03

This panda is enjoying the massive snowfall on the east coast of the US:

http://www.theguardian.com/world/vi...da-enjoys-the-snow-in-washington-dc-zoo-video


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> This panda is enjoying the massive snowfall on the east coast of the US:
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/world/vi...da-enjoys-the-snow-in-washington-dc-zoo-video



Aw. Great cuddly spotting, misskris!


----------



## Ludmilla

Anyone at the Mackerel for a glas of port wine? [emoji4][emoji485]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Anyone at the Mackerel for a glas of port wine? [emoji4][emoji485]




Will be joining you shortly. Must run to the grocery store first. The MAN is hungry.


----------



## remainsilly

Here we are!
Pandas guzzle, so pour a small glass. And put out lots of pretzels.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/7a/13/3d/7a133dd03f98cf4b0c7c8820c75a8190.jpg


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! The wine is ready. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Cats and pandas are welcome!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Here we are!
> Pandas guzzle, so pour a small glass. And put out lots of pretzels.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/7a/13/3d/7a133dd03f98cf4b0c7c8820c75a8190.jpg



Adorable!


----------



## Murphy47

That's just too cute!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

Ladies, every now and then I lurk on this thread.  I happened to be here when you were discussing spatulas.  So yesterday I was in the mall.  I casually entered a home store, and guess what, I bumped into an apple green colored silicone spatula!! Thought of you ladies, and eventhough I don't have an urgent need for one, I got it! :giggles:


----------



## Murphy47

msd_bags said:


> Ladies, every now and then I lurk on this thread.  I happened to be here when you were discussing spatulas.  So yesterday I was in the mall.  I casually entered a home store, and guess what, I bumped into an apple green colored silicone spatula!! Thought of you ladies, and eventhough I don't have an urgent need for one, I got it! :giggles:




Apple green is such a cheery color how could you resist?


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Ladies, every now and then I lurk on this thread.  I happened to be here when you were discussing spatulas.  So yesterday I was in the mall.  I casually entered a home store, and guess what, I bumped into an apple green colored silicone spatula!! Thought of you ladies, and eventhough I don't have an urgent need for one, I got it! :giggles:




Yay on your shiny new apple green wand - hm, sorry spatula. [emoji1] Who would have thought that we become spatula enablers?! [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Say hello to my bag of the week: my good old cognac brown Picard bag I bought in 2011. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Even more gorgeous now than then!!


----------



## remainsilly

msd_bags said:


> Ladies, every now and then I lurk on this thread.  I happened to be here when you were discussing spatulas.  So yesterday I was in the mall.  I casually entered a home store, and guess what, I bumped into an apple green colored silicone spatula!! Thought of you ladies, and eventhough I don't have an urgent need for one, I got it! :giggles:



Congrats! 
Actually, the thought anyone reads our nonsense is both flattering & amazing.
Note to self: try to type "f***" a bit less often.

Here's another spatula mind-worm. To haunt your waking hours. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2XbCWmY0eqY


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on your shiny new apple green wand - hm, sorry spatula. [emoji1] Who would have thought that we become spatula enablers?! [emoji23]




Proper tools for stirring cauldrons/pots it very important [emoji2]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Say hello to my bag of the week: my good old cognac brown Picard bag I bought in 2011. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3251830



I miss the Pickle. 
However, this bag is pretty freaking gorgeous. So, rock on!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Proper tools for stirring cauldrons/pots it very important [emoji2]




Ha! Absolutely! Every poison teacher from Hogwarts to Blocksberg would sign that. [emoji94]



remainsilly said:


> I miss the Pickle.
> 
> However, this bag is pretty freaking gorgeous. So, rock on!




Thank you! [emoji4] It's my caramel candy bag.
Nothing can beat the Pickle! But, the others have to see the daylight, too. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Actually, the thought anyone reads our nonsense is both flattering & amazing.




My thoughts exactly. [emoji15][emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Speaking of nonsense....
When the girls were 10 and 3 we went to DisneyWorld. 
As we waited in line for the Muppet Show they were showing a little movie to keep the kids entertained. 
As the little muppets created havoc on the screen, the big muppet shows up and tells them to pipe down and says "I don't want to see anymore of that nonsense". 
The littlest muppet pipes up and says "well what kind of nonsense would u like to see?".
My girls fell all over themselves laughing. 
I wasn't sure WHY this was so funny until a little while later when they got the fidgets. And guess what I said?
"Stop that nonsense."
Guess what they said?
What kind of nonsense would you like to see?
It was hilarious coming from the mouth of the 3 year old. 
Evidently I said that phrase A LOT on that trip and they were pleased to have such a snappy comment. 
BTW they still fire it back at me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Speaking of nonsense....
> When the girls were 10 and 3 we went to DisneyWorld.
> As we waited in line for the Muppet Show they were showing a little movie to keep the kids entertained.
> As the little muppets created havoc on the screen, the big muppet shows up and tells them to pipe down and says "I don't want to see anymore of that nonsense".
> The littlest muppet pipes up and says "well what kind of nonsense would u like to see?".
> My girls fell all over themselves laughing.
> I wasn't sure WHY this was so funny until a little while later when they got the fidgets. And guess what I said?
> "Stop that nonsense."
> Guess what they said?
> What kind of nonsense would you like to see?
> It was hilarious coming from the mouth of the 3 year old.
> Evidently I said that phrase A LOT on that trip and they were pleased to have such a snappy comment.
> BTW they still fire it back at me.




[emoji38] Love this. It's so funny! I have to remember this. It should work for my workplace, too. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Say hello to my bag of the week: my good old cognac brown Picard bag I bought in 2011. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3251830




Absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Speaking of nonsense....
> When the girls were 10 and 3 we went to DisneyWorld.
> As we waited in line for the Muppet Show they were showing a little movie to keep the kids entertained.
> As the little muppets created havoc on the screen, the big muppet shows up and tells them to pipe down and says "I don't want to see anymore of that nonsense".
> The littlest muppet pipes up and says "well what kind of nonsense would u like to see?".
> My girls fell all over themselves laughing.
> I wasn't sure WHY this was so funny until a little while later when they got the fidgets. And guess what I said?
> "Stop that nonsense."
> Guess what they said?
> What kind of nonsense would you like to see?
> It was hilarious coming from the mouth of the 3 year old.
> Evidently I said that phrase A LOT on that trip and they were pleased to have such a snappy comment.
> BTW they still fire it back at me.







Ludmilla said:


> [emoji38] Love this. It's so funny! I have to remember this. It should work for my workplace, too. [emoji1]




Hilarious, Murphy![emoji23][emoji23]
And I agree with you, Ludmilla, It can work anywhere![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]
I Will remember It too![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]




Thank you! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Today my doctor started the second try to remove the stiches on my knee. After removing the second stich out of five, the wound popped open again. [emoji24] No blood, but still anything but perfect. [emoji17] He had to remove the other stiches, too, and now the wound is tucked together by a special band-aid. [emoji58]

But.... When I returned home a huge black box waited for me. [emoji4] i might have purchased from the evil bay again. It was the perfect lift me up after my visit at the doctor. [emoji4] Here she is - my large Marcie. [emoji7] Sooo happy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today my doctor started the second try to remove the stiches on my knee. After removing the second stich out of five, the wound popped open again. [emoji24] No blood, but still anything but perfect. [emoji17] He had to remove the other stiches, too, and now the wound is tucked together by a special band-aid. [emoji58]
> 
> But.... When I returned home a huge black box waited for me. [emoji4] i might have purchased from the evil bay again. It was the perfect lift me up after my visit at the doctor. [emoji4] Here she is - my large Marcie. [emoji7] Sooo happy!
> 
> View attachment 3252143




Wow, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
What a gorgeous bag in such a great colour![emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;
It looks brand new!
the leather is amazing.[emoji3]
And I am sure she helped you forget your bandage and will be proud to go to work with you tomorrow morning.
You are going to get lots of compliments![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Huge huge congrats on your marvellous find![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Speaking of nonsense....
> When the girls were 10 and 3 we went to DisneyWorld.
> As we waited in line for the Muppet Show they were showing a little movie to keep the kids entertained.
> As the little muppets created havoc on the screen, the big muppet shows up and tells them to pipe down and says "I don't want to see anymore of that nonsense".
> The littlest muppet pipes up and says "well what kind of nonsense would u like to see?".
> My girls fell all over themselves laughing.
> I wasn't sure WHY this was so funny until a little while later when they got the fidgets. And guess what I said?
> "Stop that nonsense."
> Guess what they said?
> What kind of nonsense would you like to see?
> It was hilarious coming from the mouth of the 3 year old.
> Evidently I said that phrase A LOT on that trip and they were pleased to have such a snappy comment.
> BTW they still fire it back at me.


Hehehe. 
When found cat poop in bathtub this morning, "nonsense" didn't come to mind.
But will from now on. As I work to swear less.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Today my doctor started the second try to remove the stiches on my knee. After removing the second stich out of five, the wound popped open again. [emoji24] No blood, but still anything but perfect. [emoji17] He had to remove the other stiches, too, and now the wound is tucked together by a special band-aid. [emoji58]
> 
> But.... When I returned home a huge black box waited for me. [emoji4] i might have purchased from the evil bay again. It was the perfect lift me up after my visit at the doctor. [emoji4] Here she is - my large Marcie. [emoji7] Sooo happy!
> 
> View attachment 3252143



Absolute gorgeosity--a fabulous chloe!
Something whispers that picard will not remain bag of the week. 
Very happy for you, my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
> What a gorgeous bag in such a great colour![emoji106][emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;
> It looks brand new!
> the leather is amazing.[emoji3]
> And I am sure she helped you forget your bandage and will be proud to go to work with you tomorrow morning.
> You are going to get lots of compliments![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Huge huge congrats on your marvellous find![emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you, Mariapia. You are too kind. [emoji8]
Hehehe. Yes, the knee is pretty forgotten. [emoji4]



remainsilly said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> When found cat poop in bathtub this morning, "nonsense" didn't come to mind.
> 
> But will from now on. As I work to swear less.




Does your cat other stuff than nonsense? [emoji15]



remainsilly said:


> Absolute gorgeosity--a fabulous chloe!
> 
> Something whispers that picard will not remain bag of the week.
> 
> Very happy for you, my friend.




Thank you! Hmmmm. No, I promised Miss Caramel Candy to be the bag of the week... The Marcie will be bag of the next week. [emoji4] I will admire her the following days without using her. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Today my doctor started the second try to remove the stiches on my knee. After removing the second stich out of five, the wound popped open again. [emoji24] No blood, but still anything but perfect. [emoji17] He had to remove the other stiches, too, and now the wound is tucked together by a special band-aid. [emoji58]
> 
> But.... When I returned home a huge black box waited for me. [emoji4] i might have purchased from the evil bay again. It was the perfect lift me up after my visit at the doctor. [emoji4] Here she is - my large Marcie. [emoji7] Sooo happy!
> 
> View attachment 3252143




That is a GORGEOUS bag!!!!
Sorry to hear about the knee. 
My mom had knee replacement and it took way longer to close also. Not fun to wait. At least you had no beach plans. 
It will be so fun to take your new friend out for coffee or drop into the Mackeral so we can all drool.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is a GORGEOUS bag!!!!
> Sorry to hear about the knee.
> My mom had knee replacement and it took way longer to close also. Not fun to wait. At least you had no beach plans.
> It will be so fun to take your new friend out for coffee or drop into the Mackeral so we can all drool.




Thank you! Marcie is very eager to come over to the Mackerel. Hm. Not sure if all that drooling is good for her. She already feels way too pleased with herself. [emoji6]

Ha! Yes. No beach nor short skirt plans in the near future. [emoji38] Knees are tricky to heal... At least I can stare at a new bag while waiting. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Marcie is very eager to come over to the Mackerel. Hm. Not sure if all that drooling is good for her. She already feels way too pleased with herself. [emoji6]
> 
> Ha! Yes. No beach nor short skirt plans in the near future. [emoji38] Knees are tricky to heal... At least I can stare at a new bag while waiting. [emoji1]




Marcie can be pleased with herself, Ludmilla!
She is stunning![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
You are going to wear her with pride!
Pure perfection indeed![emoji106][emoji7][emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Dog's broken.
Again.

This could go on for hours.
Until someone scratches the tummy.


----------



## Murphy47

Now how many times have you been warned not to break the dog. Play right. Lol. [emoji12][emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes, absolutely. Stop doing nonsense to the dog. [emoji23]

The broken dog is too cute, though. I absolutely understand why you have to break him regularly. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

I have trouble playing right. 
But have stopped reaching down to flap dog's loose & toothy jowls, as slobbery fairy wings.
Such improvement is hopeful. 
----
Did you find replacement for the fabulous fig yet, Murphy?
----
What will you name the beautiful chloe, Ludmilla? Or sticking with Marcie?


----------



## Ludmilla

No name, yet. Actually, I like "Marcie". Reminds me of Darcy. [emoji1] Hehehe. I have just loaded her for tomorrow. This whispering has been correct that I can't wait until Monday to use her. Poor Miss Caramel Candy. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, here is my latest purchase......
Her name is Inès, she comes from the South West of France where she was entirely made.
The brand is Berthille. It used to be JeanLouis Fernandez. 
Berthille sounds more French, that's why JLF changed its name....[emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, here is my latest purchase......
> Her name is Inès, she comes from the South West of France where she was entirely made.
> The brand is Berthille. It used to be JeanLouis Fernandez.
> Berthille sounds more French, that's why JLF changed its name....[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252945



This bag seems practical, with hint of glam.  Lovely choice.
Why does the new name sound more French? Because not "Fernandez?"


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No name, yet. Actually, I like "Marcie". Reminds me of Darcy. [emoji1] Hehehe. I have just loaded her for tomorrow. This whispering has been correct that I can't wait until Monday to use her. Poor Miss Caramel Candy. [emoji1]



Omg--my crystal ball o' psychic nonsense nailed it! Hehehehe


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This bag seems practical, with hint of glam.  Lovely choice.
> 
> Why does the new name sound more French? Because not "Fernandez?"




The bag is dark blue. It's made of pebbled leather.
Fernandez must have sounded Spanish....
The gentleman from degrimm.fr whom I phoned to have more information
about the bag told me that It was important for foreign customers to find a French made bag whose name sounded French....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Omg--my crystal ball o' psychic nonsense nailed it! Hehehehe




My Crystal ball nailed It too![emoji3]
Marcie must go out tomorrow morning![emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, here is my latest purchase......
> Her name is Inès, she comes from the South West of France where she was entirely made.
> The brand is Berthille. It used to be JeanLouis Fernandez.
> Berthille sounds more French, that's why JLF changed its name....[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252945




Wow! It is so pretty!! [emoji7] Many many congrats on your new bag, Mariapia. I like its blue colour. Great choice. And made in France. Couldn't be better. [emoji4] You must be very happy. I hope it brings you a ton of joy. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg--my crystal ball o' psychic nonsense nailed it! Hehehehe







Mariapia said:


> My Crystal ball nailed It too![emoji3]
> Marcie must go out tomorrow morning![emoji7]




Marcie is very excited about going out tomorrow! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This bag seems practical, with hint of glam.  Lovely choice.
> 
> Why does the new name sound more French? Because not "Fernandez?"







Mariapia said:


> The bag is dark blue. It's made of pebbled leather.
> Fernandez must have sounded Spanish....
> The gentleman from degrimm.fr whom I phoned to have more information
> about the bag told me that It was important for foreign customers to find a French made bag whose name sounded French....




This is a very common thing to do. I know this from German clothes brands. Or Italian bag brands. I just can't remember exact names. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, here is my latest purchase......
> Her name is Inès, she comes from the South West of France where she was entirely made.
> The brand is Berthille. It used to be JeanLouis Fernandez.
> Berthille sounds more French, that's why JLF changed its name....[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252945




Love the bag but I'm totally drooling over the chair. Looks super comfy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly I have not found a replacement for Miss Fig sadly. Still hunting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Marcie is very excited about going out tomorrow! [emoji173]&#65039;




She can be, Ludmilla! 
She is going to hear big wows ![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wow! It is so pretty!! [emoji7] Many many congrats on your new bag, Mariapia. I like its blue colour. Great choice. And made in France. Couldn't be better. [emoji4] You must be very happy. I hope it brings you a ton of joy. [emoji8]




Thank you, Ludmilla![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love the bag but I'm totally drooling over the chair. Looks super comfy.




The chair is very comfy, Murphy....
My bags love it too![emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Today my doctor started the second try to remove the stiches on my knee. After removing the second stich out of five, the wound popped open again. [emoji24] No blood, but still anything but perfect. [emoji17] He had to remove the other stiches, too, and now the wound is tucked together by a special band-aid. [emoji58]
> 
> But.... When I returned home a huge black box waited for me. [emoji4] i might have purchased from the evil bay again. It was the perfect lift me up after my visit at the doctor. [emoji4] Here she is - my large Marcie. [emoji7] Sooo happy!
> 
> View attachment 3252143



Beautiful!! I love that style of bag. The details are all just right and the hardware suits the bag perfectly. It's such a great design. And it's a well deserved gift to yourself after all of your medical drama


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, here is my latest purchase......
> Her name is Inès, she comes from the South West of France where she was entirely made.
> The brand is Berthille. It used to be JeanLouis Fernandez.
> Berthille sounds more French, that's why JLF changed its name....[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3252945



Welcome Inez! That leather looks gorgeous. I want to sniff it.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Welcome Inez! That leather looks gorgeous. I want to sniff it.




I have a stuffy nose so leather sniffing is out this week. Bummer.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Dog's broken.
> Again.
> 
> This could go on for hours.
> Until someone scratches the tummy.



What a cutie! And good with cats, too. A dream dog.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I have a stuffy nose so leather sniffing is out this week. Bummer.



Feel better! I hope you're back to huffing leather soon. We need to make a bagsniff emoji


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Feel better! I hope you're back to huffing leather soon. We need to make a bagsniff emoji




That is so true!
I didn't even get any enjoyment hanging around the handbag department @ Macy's today because I couldn't smell anything [emoji22]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is so true!
> I didn't even get any enjoyment hanging around the handbag department @ Macy's today because I couldn't smell anything [emoji22]




Oh no! I hope you are feeling better today! Handbag spying is no fun at all when you can't smell them. [emoji58]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Beautiful!! I love that style of bag. The details are all just right and the hardware suits the bag perfectly. It's such a great design. And it's a well deserved gift to yourself after all of your medical drama




Thank you! [emoji8] Yes, I agree the details of that bag are amazing. I can't stop staring at it. Hehehe. And it helps the healing process immensely. [emoji6]



misskris03 said:


> Feel better! I hope you're back to huffing leather soon. We need to make a bagsniff emoji


----------



## Ludmilla

Ha! And I wanted to add, that we really need a bagsniff emoji. [emoji1]

Here is Marcie on her maiden voyage to the office. I think she enjoyed it as much as I did.


----------



## Murphy47

That is just a gorgeous bag!!
Hope you and she enjoyed her first outing!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is just a gorgeous bag!!
> Hope you and she enjoyed her first outing!!




Yes, there were a lot of adventures at the office, today. Before I could even get hold of my first coffee a technican for the copier came, set for about one hour on my office floor and I couldn't go anywhere. [emoji38] After that we had a meeting regarding the ongoing construction works - we will get an elevator. Fun fact: this will take place not far away from my office. [emoji16] It will get loud and dirty. Hopefully, I can seek asylum in another building.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, there were a lot of adventures at the office, today. Before I could even get hold of my first coffee a technican for the copier came, set for about one hour on my office floor and I couldn't go anywhere. [emoji38] After that we had a meeting regarding the ongoing construction works - we will get an elevator. Fun fact: this will take place not far away from my office. [emoji16] It will get loud and dirty. Hopefully, I can seek asylum in another building.




The elevator will be a nice edition. 
Do construction workers play their radios at top volume so they can hear it over their tools as they do here?
Earplugs might be necessary. As well as a bottle of wine.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, there were a lot of adventures at the office, today. Before I could even get hold of my first coffee a technican for the copier came, set for about one hour on my office floor and I couldn't go anywhere. [emoji38] After that we had a meeting regarding the ongoing construction works - we will get an elevator. Fun fact: this will take place not far away from my office. [emoji16] It will get loud and dirty. Hopefully, I can seek asylum in another building.


Marcie looks great on your desk.
But would look better not @ your desk. Running amok on vacation with you. 
This is the way with all bags, yes? 

Omg, your stair-abused knee earned everyone an elevator?!
You are the new office rock star. Demand flowers & candy. And candied flowers.
And a trophy.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> What a cutie! And good with cats, too. A dream dog.


He often gobbles water, then stands with rivers running from his jowls.
Onto the floor.
Agreed, he's perfect. &#9825;


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! And I wanted to add, that we really need a bagsniff emoji. [emoji1]
> 
> Here is Marcie on her maiden voyage to the office. I think she enjoyed it as much as I did.
> 
> View attachment 3253996



I'm glad you two had a great day out.

Sorry about the new elevator conveniently located near your desk. What a distraction. ugh.


----------



## remainsilly

New bagsniffer image--my vote 
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSbjExludD_6Eg3illFcxhD-ZgV_GhJxI_EOmkonAV3PzxBL8VF

Any more suggestions?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The elevator will be a nice edition.
> Do construction workers play their radios at top volume so they can hear it over their tools as they do here?
> Earplugs might be necessary. As well as a bottle of wine.



Yes, they do play their radio. And if you are really lucky - they sing, too. They did so last summer and it was an amazing sound...
I already have my father's sound protection earmuffs from the shooting gallery at the office. 



remainsilly said:


> Marcie looks great on your desk.
> But would look better not @ your desk. Running amok on vacation with you.
> This is the way with all bags, yes?
> 
> Omg, your stair-abused knee earned everyone an elevator?!
> You are the new office rock star. Demand flowers & candy. And candied flowers.
> And a trophy.



Ha! I guess all bags look better running amok on vacation. Sadly, Marcie is a work bag. She can only run amok on the train with me while commuting. 
Hehehe. I fear my knee is not responsible for the elevator... So, no flowers and candies. 



misskris03 said:


> I'm glad you two had a great day out.
> 
> Sorry about the new elevator conveniently located near your desk. What a distraction. ugh.



Yes, it's going to be pretty. Esp. as there will be noise AND dirt. I'm working on my escape plan right now. A girl in the other building has already said I can come over to her she has room for another person in her office. The prof. she is working for is okay with it. 



remainsilly said:


> New bagsniffer image--my vote
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSbjExludD_6Eg3illFcxhD-ZgV_GhJxI_EOmkonAV3PzxBL8VF
> 
> Any more suggestions?



Yes, this one:


----------



## Murphy47

this will work nicely!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3254797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will work nicely!!



A sniffer ON a bag--great!

Also found this:
http://www.gifbooster.com/wp-content/uploads/3336/cartoon-of-sniffing-animal-with-long-nose_0.gif


----------



## Ludmilla

*The Happy Mackerel proudly presents another DIY crafting workshop this upcoming weekend!*
Often we don't know how to protect our lovely goods (bags) from dirty sticky fingers or bad weather. Don't worry. Madame Eulalia Flyingneedle has a solution for those hassles. *The top handle protection thingy*. Come on Saturday and Sunday to the Happy Mackerel, bring your beloved bags, crochet hooks and some wool and learn with Madame Eulalia Flyingneedle herself to create the lovelies from below. Adult beverages and cookies will be served.
















I'm there! Who else is on board?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> *The Happy Mackerel proudly presents another DIY crafting workshop this upcoming weekend!*
> Often we don't know how to protect our lovely goods (bags) from dirty sticky fingers or bad weather. Don't worry. Madame Eulalia Flyingneedle has a solution for those hassles. *The top handle protection thingy*. Come on Saturday and Sunday to the Happy Mackerel, bring your beloved bags, crochet hooks and some wool and learn with Madame Eulalia Flyingneedle herself to create the lovelies from below. Adult beverages and cookies will be served.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm there! Who else is on board?


Will need to gather some protective gear, if you plan to give me crochet hooks.
http://arrowshopping.com/wp-content/themes/WPStore/thumb.php?src=http://arrowshopping.com/wp-content/uploads/products_img/anti%20riot%20vest%20-%20the%20guardian.jpg&w=175&zc=1&q=80&bid=1
Though "crochet" might be optimistic. And I should aim for "tying yarn into less than tragic knots."
But, pour some coffee & I'm there.


----------



## Murphy47

I am all in!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! This sounds like we are going to have some fun with the crochet hooks. [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Crochet hooks are my nightmare! [emoji15][emoji15]
I love knitting fortunately....[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Crochet hooks are my nightmare! [emoji15][emoji15]
> I love knitting fortunately....[emoji3]




Great! I'm sure there are knitting patterns for those top handle protection thingies, too! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

They're called Twillies. They started with Hermes I think and spread to there. A great way to keep lotions and hand oils off the handles of a super expensive bag. Or just a cute way to dress up ANY bag.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Crochet hooks are my nightmare! [emoji15][emoji15]
> I love knitting fortunately....[emoji3]



That's okay.
I neither can knit or crochet. 

Thinking of swaddling bag handles with scarf--or stapling square pot holders into wrap-around contraption.
Mainly counting on snacks & good times with fellow islanders.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> That's okay.
> 
> I neither can knit or crochet.
> 
> 
> 
> Thinking of swaddling bag handles with scarf--or stapling square pot holders into wrap-around contraption.
> 
> Mainly counting on snacks & good times with fellow islanders.




No need for sharp pointed objects for the crafting impaired. These are easy to tie.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> New bagsniffer image--my vote
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSbjExludD_6Eg3illFcxhD-ZgV_GhJxI_EOmkonAV3PzxBL8VF
> 
> Any more suggestions?



Ha!! that's great. Totally demented.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3254797
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this will work nicely!!



+1 Adorable!!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Will need to gather some protective gear, if you plan to give me crochet hooks.
> http://arrowshopping.com/wp-content...vest - the guardian.jpg&w=175&zc=1&q=80&bid=1
> Though "crochet" might be optimistic. And I should aim for "tying yarn into less than tragic knots."
> But, pour some coffee & I'm there.



Me too. I don't think it's a good idea for me to have pointed objects in my hands if wine is being served. Or coffee, for that matter.


----------



## Murphy47

So no sharp pointed objects, no glue guns, no mostly naked men.
What is this island coming to?[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So no sharp pointed objects, no glue guns, no mostly naked men.
> What is this island coming to?[emoji6]




I am devastated![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Guess we'll just have to dance and drink and sing. 
On our island, no one dances like Elaine from Seinfeld, sings like the Afflac duck or can't stay awake past 9.30 so no excuses ladies. 
Let's all bring pics of our fav hotties, pets, kids and bags and enjoy a beverage of some sort and live like we mean it!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

No worries, islanders!
Our cries for appropriate nudity & sharp objects have been heard.

By Bucky, the naked mole rat.
http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/006/cache/mole-rat_629_600x450.jpg
Who is visiting the island to collect rare roots & tubers.With about 50 assistants. Only 2 of which work. 
The rest slurp up grant money to sunbathe & party.

All these wild rodents will be jiggling & giggling to pop classics during our dangerous crafts weekend.
Whilst spearing martini olives with their pointy teeth.

Thought about bringing their glue guns--
In case strategically placed rhinestones work loose during floor show.
But drunken mole rats eat glue sticks. And no one likes mopping up vomit.

Definitely will be a performance to remember. 
Bring your riot gear & fistfuls of money to throw onstage.
Because these bad boys are running low on spf80 & beach towels.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> No worries, islanders!
> 
> Our cries for appropriate nudity & sharp objects have been heard.
> 
> 
> 
> By Bucky, the naked mole rat.
> 
> http://images.nationalgeographic.com/wpf/media-live/photos/000/006/cache/mole-rat_629_600x450.jpg
> 
> Who is visiting the island to collect rare roots & tubers.With about 50 assistants. Only 2 of which work.
> 
> The rest slurp up grant money to sunbathe & party.
> 
> 
> 
> All these wild rodents will be jiggling & giggling to pop classics during our dangerous crafts weekend.
> 
> Whilst spearing martini olives with their pointy teeth.
> 
> 
> 
> Thought about bringing their glue guns--
> 
> In case strategically placed rhinestones work loose during floor show.
> 
> But drunken mole rats eat glue sticks. And no one likes mopping up vomit.
> 
> 
> 
> Definitely will be a performance to remember.
> 
> Bring your riot gear & fistfuls of money to throw onstage.
> 
> Because these bad boys are running low on spf80 & beach towels.




This sounds like a great party [emoji322]
Assembling riot gear as we speak. 
Naked mole rats confined to patio where vomit can be hosed off!!
See you there ladies, singles in hand. 
Bring oldest most well loved bags as this may get off the chain.


----------



## remainsilly

Woohoo!
T-shirts now being sold by Happy Mackerel owner, to pre-pay our usual damage repair costs.
Because you know there will be some.  
http://i3.cpcache.com/product/1307477067/keep_calm_and_trust_the_naked_molerats_tshirt.jpg
I bought 5. They're white & will stain quickly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> T-shirts now being sold by Happy Mackerel owner, to pre-pay our usual damage repair costs.
> 
> Because you know there will be some.
> 
> http://i3.cpcache.com/product/1307477067/keep_calm_and_trust_the_naked_molerats_tshirt.jpg
> 
> I bought 5. They're white & will stain quickly.




Think of it like tie dye.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> This sounds like a great party [emoji322]
> Assembling riot gear as we speak.
> Naked mole rats confined to patio where vomit can be hosed off!!
> See you there ladies, singles in hand.
> Bring oldest most well loved bags as this may get off the chain.







remainsilly said:


> Woohoo!
> 
> T-shirts now being sold by Happy Mackerel owner, to pre-pay our usual damage repair costs.
> 
> Because you know there will be some.
> 
> http://i3.cpcache.com/product/1307477067/keep_calm_and_trust_the_naked_molerats_tshirt.jpg
> 
> I bought 5. They're white & will stain quickly.






Murphy47 said:


> Think of it like tie dye.




Ha! I rarely wear white! My nickname in college wAs the walking placemat. You guys are the best!


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ha! I rarely wear white! My nickname in college wAs the walking placemat. You guys are the best!




My oldest is the same way. To this day I can tell what she had for lunch
If she wears white. She's 23.


----------



## Ludmilla

The whole twillies crocheting affair cracks me up. [emoji23] Luckily, I took my old battered LC Le Pliage with me to the Mackerel. Not that this bag needs twillies.... But, those ruthless naked molerats started to nibble at my bag while I tried to decipher the crochet pattern. As soon as I shooed them away they turned their attention to Mrs. Flyingneedle who fled to the peak of the Lightning house her clothes turned into rags. She is still up there crying so loudly that no one on the whole island could sleep. I wonder who can lurk her down again. After that the naked ratmoles tried to anger the landlord's fat cat. Which leaves us with one dead ratmole. The rest of the bunch eloped with some guinea pigs. The landlord told me that he is very pleased with the whole outcome - he thought there would be more mayhem. 

Oh - and there are still some t-shirts left if anyone needs one.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> The whole twillies crocheting affair cracks me up. [emoji23] Luckily, I took my old battered LC Le Pliage with me to the Mackerel. Not that this bag needs twillies.... But, those ruthless naked molerats started to nibble at my bag while I tried to decipher the crochet pattern. As soon as I shooed them away they turned their attention to Mrs. Flyingneedle who fled to the peak of the Lightning house her clothes turned into rags. She is still up there crying so loudly that no one on the whole island could sleep. I wonder who can lurk her down again. After that the naked ratmoles tried to anger the landlord's fat cat. Which leaves us with one dead ratmole. The rest of the bunch eloped with some guinea pigs. The landlord told me that he is very pleased with the whole outcome - he thought there would be more mayhem.
> 
> Oh - and there are still some t-shirts left if anyone needs one.




I need one. I had to give mine to one of the mole rats after spilling wine all over it while I was flailing around trying to figure out how to hold the crochet hook. Poor thing nearly drowned. At least it was unperturbed about the whole thing, probably too drunk to care after being doused with its own body weight in wine.


----------



## remainsilly

Why was there a passed out mole rat in my handbag this afternoon?!?
Send a guinea pig over here--this whiny, hungover critter needs to be eloped with. Pronto.

White t-shirt destruction count for day = 3
I blame whatever Power created blenders & the joy of bleeding.
So, chalk me up to buy whatever's left. I'll shred them into strips, to wrap around bag handles.
Instant mole rat twillies! 

A fine weekend, islanders. &#9825; One to remember in awkward flashbacks.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Why was there a passed out mole rat in my handbag this afternoon?!?
> 
> Send a guinea pig over here--this whiny, hungover critter needs to be eloped with. Pronto.
> 
> 
> 
> White t-shirt destruction count for day = 3
> 
> I blame whatever Power created blenders & the joy of bleeding.
> 
> So, chalk me up to buy whatever's left. I'll shred them into strips, to wrap around bag handles.
> 
> Instant mole rat twillies!
> 
> 
> 
> A fine weekend, islanders. &#9825; One to remember in awkward flashbacks.




Mole rat Twillies sounds fantastic. I bet we could sell tons to the obsessed ladies on the forum.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, ladies. Mrs. Flyingneedle is still on the top of the Lightning house shrieking like a banshee. She won't come down even if we give her some free t-shirts. Are there still mole rats (sober, drunk, passed out,...) on the island? She insists that the whole island has to be mole rat free before she even considers to shut up or come down.

Yay, Murphy! Your plan of selling our twillies sounds great. We should get enough money for the next three parties at the Mackerel! [emoji322]


----------



## remainsilly

Bucky mentioned a grant proposal presentation scheduled for Tuesday. 
I watched as he hired a boat, to motor them(& rogue guinea pigs) back to mainland.
So, no worries for our tortured craft mistress. 
Though, she may not hurry back for another crochet workshop.
----

Anyone interested in campaigning for Valentines' Day red bag-a-thon?
Which one will you choose, to show the world some love? &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Bucky mentioned a grant proposal presentation scheduled for Tuesday.
> 
> I watched as he hired a boat, to motor them(& rogue guinea pigs) back to mainland.
> 
> So, no worries for our tortured craft mistress.
> 
> Though, she may not hurry back for another crochet workshop.
> 
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone interested in campaigning for Valentines' Day red bag-a-thon?
> 
> Which one will you choose, to show the world some love? &#9825;[emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813]




I am down with a Valentines theme, but I don't currently have a red bag. I know shocking, right. 
How about fuschia?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I am down with a Valentines theme, but I don't currently have a red bag. I know shocking, right.
> How about fuschia?



Absolutely, fuschia!
What do you have?

Hehehe--until couple days ago, didn't own red bag either:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29767991&postcount=5417

But, really like this particular shade & will carry through Valentines' Day. &#9825;
For a bit more luck & love.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely, fuschia!
> 
> What do you have?
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe--until couple days ago, didn't own red bag either:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=29767991&postcount=5417
> 
> 
> 
> But, really like this particular shade & will carry through Valentines' Day. &#9825;
> 
> For a bit more luck & love.




Just a simple nylon Vera Bradley. Needed an inexpensive bag to take to Color Guard Competitions and that fit the bill. 
I couldn't get your link to work [emoji34]


----------



## Ludmilla

As I will stay at home on Val-Day I think I'm going to use my burgundy LC Balzane in the week after Val-Day. Bought this bag last year as Val-Day present to myself, so it fits nicely. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> As I will stay at home on Val-Day I think I'm going to use my burgundy LC Balzane in the week after Val-Day. Bought this bag last year as Val-Day present to myself, so it fits nicely. [emoji4]




We don't do anything for Vday. I get the kids some candy and a little gift but I don't go in for "Hallmark Holidays". 
When they were little you had to do the box of valentines for the whole class and I do like to buy half price candy. 
I am lucky since my hubbie is good at showing affection all year so I don't need a special day for it. 
And they next day is good for sales if you like things pink or red or with hearts, which I do.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ...I couldn't get your link to work [emoji34]



The link, within linked post? https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2fngvQS_PmQ
Hehehe. Is music video, about fire.


----------



## remainsilly

Great bag choices, ladies!
----
Not huge Valentine celebrations here, either.
I do like receiving box of chocolate.

My weird personality quirk: I want the tackiest box possible.Frilled-up as a 1980's prom dress.
This usually means terrible chocolate from a drugstore. 
Most of which I throw away.
But, the box is essential. I crave It.
Then, I also will throw it away.

Whatever memory cavern this satisfies brims with joy over lacy boxes, with plastic flowers, on Valentines' Day.
As I say, quirk.


----------



## Ludmilla

Groundhog day is much more fun imo. Happy groundhog day, islanders!




Although I wouldn't say no to some nicely wrapped up sweets now... [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Great idea, Ludmilla!

I'll bring groundhog themed cupcakes to The Happy Mackerel:
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRKgFN9n9mfQGmtnTT_8IcyP3-lZtHd1PfuqHKlceLa7-nhZVxS1A

Not made from actual groundhogs---this year---


----------



## Murphy47

Bonus as I think some islanders may be vegetarians.


----------



## remainsilly

It's official--early spring for 2016.
Thanks, Phil!
http://www.nbcnews.com/slideshow/punxsutawney-phil-predicts-early-spring-n509811


----------



## Ludmilla

It's final exams week around here. I wish Phil had some space left in his groundhog hole for me. [emoji4] I'd like to hide away right now.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It's final exams week around here. I wish Phil had some space left in his groundhog hole for me. [emoji4] I'd like to hide away right now.



If he does have room, shift over.
Because a cold sore erupted on my nose overnight.
And resembles a weepy, inflamed continent.
Pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji15] Oh no! I hope you will get better soon. I think Phil would be happy about our company. I would go into hibernation until April. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> If he does have room, shift over.
> 
> Because a cold sore erupted on my nose overnight.
> 
> And resembles a weepy, inflamed continent.
> 
> Pretty!




Those things are the worst! 
Since so much of the worlds population gets them you'd think we would have a better fix.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Those things are the worst!
> Since so much of the worlds population gets them you'd think we would have a better fix.



Stress often triggers one.
Or, in this case, I was fighting a cold.
And lost.
The weepy, red continent reminds me not to be a stubborn hard-@$$.
So, maybe for my own good. Same as yucky broccoli & taxes.


----------



## Murphy47

Have you tried CamphoPhenique? Walgreens sells it. Sometimes with the bug spray and sometimes in with cold sore treatment. 
Does wonders to dry them up.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Have you tried CamphoPhenique? Walgreens sells it. Sometimes with the bug spray and sometimes in with cold sore treatment.
> Does wonders to dry them up.


Thanks. 
Probably a better plan than freaking out the masses with my nasal horror show.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Probably a better plan than freaking out the masses with my nasal horror show.




Wimps. 
Think of all the personal space you get when you have one. Sales people don't bug you. No one sits next to you on public transport. Co workers do not just pop into your office. 
They should make fake ones for days when we just....can't. Ya know?


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> If he does have room, shift over.
> 
> Because a cold sore erupted on my nose overnight.
> 
> And resembles a weepy, inflamed continent.
> 
> Pretty!




Oh no! My mom swears by abreva. It's not cheap but she says it really heals them quickly. You can get it at any major drug store. Here's a coupon

https://www.abreva.com/coupon/ 

Good luck! 

I have a nice big red pimple on my chin that I caught my co worker staring at, so I hope we both heal quickly.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Oh no! My mom swears by abreva. It's not cheap but she says it really heals them quickly. You can get it at any major drug store. Here's a coupon
> 
> https://www.abreva.com/coupon/
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I have a nice big red pimple on my chin that I caught my co worker staring at, so I hope we both heal quickly.




Another old fashioned remedy: Vicks vapor rub on pimples. 
Don't ya love winter for bringing out the worst in a complexion?


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Oh no! My mom swears by abreva. It's not cheap but she says it really heals them quickly. You can get it at any major drug store. Here's a coupon
> 
> https://www.abreva.com/coupon/
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> I have a nice big red pimple on my chin that I caught my co worker staring at, so I hope we both heal quickly.


Thanks. &#9829;

I use tea tree oil on pimples, if helps.
---
Have to agree with Murphy--
Sometimes a "fake cold sore" might come in handy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> I use tea tree oil on pimples, if helps.
> 
> ---
> 
> Have to agree with Murphy--
> 
> Sometimes a "fake cold sore" might come in handy.




We should keep that in mind if any weird strangers show up at the Mackeral. 
Anyone have plans for Mardi Gras weekend?
I am assiduously avoiding all partiers. 
Just made a pot of Southern chili for the hubbie.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's carnival around here, too. I'm trying to avoid as much as possible of this madness. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's carnival around here, too. I'm trying to avoid as much as possible of this madness. [emoji3]




It's probably the same. Mostly an excuse for bad behavior 
The only bonus to me is it means Spring is getting closer![emoji253]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Another old fashioned remedy: Vicks vapor rub on pimples.
> Don't ya love winter for bringing out the worst in a complexion?



Thanks for the tip! perhaps it's the menthol?. I've  used toothpaste a couple of times when I was desperate :shame:



remainsilly said:


> Thanks. &#9829;
> 
> I use tea tree oil on pimples, if helps.
> ---
> Have to agree with Murphy--
> Sometimes a "fake cold sore" might come in handy.



I use tea tree oil, too! It's a bit better today


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Thanks for the tip! perhaps it's the menthol?. I've  used toothpaste a couple of times when I was desperate :shame:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I use tea tree oil, too! It's a bit better today




Most excellent!!
I think it's just so wrong that at my age I get pimples AND wrinkles. The universe is just not fair sometimes.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Most excellent!!
> I think it's just so wrong that at my age I get pimples AND wrinkles. The universe is just not fair sometimes.



I know! Me too. how is this possible?.


----------



## Murphy47

I  am not sure. Maybe we are just to fabulous and the universe just wants to keep us humble?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I  am not sure. Maybe we are just to fabulous and the universe just wants to keep us humble?




Probably. I have pimples and wrinkles, too. Darn universe. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

Spring is coming!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Spring is coming!
> 
> View attachment 3264211


Lovely! Crocus?

Snow drops blooming in UK.
http://www.welfordpark.co.uk/events/snowdrop-datestimes

My garden yielded a surprise paperwhite(narcissus) bloom--from Christmas bulbs forced indoors, then put into beds.
Plus, it's Lunar New Year time. So, yellow chrysanthemums!
And a busy weekend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes, crocuses in our garden. [emoji4] I think they may see some snow again, though.

Weekend is busy here, too. Tomorrow is the first fair of the year. Oh, the agony of choosing the right bag. [emoji38]

Your chrysanthemums are lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, crocuses in our garden. [emoji4] I think they may see some snow again, though.
> 
> Weekend is busy here, too. Tomorrow is the first fair of the year. Oh, the agony of choosing the right bag. [emoji38]
> 
> Your chrysanthemums are lovely. [emoji4]


Thanks. 
Well, you know which red bag I'm hauling around. 
But, a fair. Hmm. Lots to consider, including impulse purchases, crowds, sticky foods.
Plus style. But, all your bags have that.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Spring is coming!
> 
> View attachment 3264211







remainsilly said:


> Lovely! Crocus?
> 
> 
> 
> Snow drops blooming in UK.
> 
> http://www.welfordpark.co.uk/events/snowdrop-datestimes
> 
> 
> 
> My garden yielded a surprise paperwhite(narcissus) bloom--from Christmas bulbs forced indoors, then put into beds.
> 
> Plus, it's Lunar New Year time. So, yellow chrysanthemums!
> 
> And a busy weekend.




Beautiful blooms all! Happy year of the monkey.   I have a new bag to start the lunar new year. It's a postina. I love the lock and the price was right and after reading Ludmilla's helpful review, I just couldn't resist. It's the daily bag, so not the cashmere leather, but seems prepared to withstand my abuses. And it's so light! I wish I could have one in every color


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Beautiful blooms all! Happy year of the monkey.   I have a new bag to start the lunar new year. It's a postina. I love the lock and the price was right and after reading Ludmilla's helpful review, I just couldn't resist. It's the daily bag, so not the cashmere leather, but seems prepared to withstand my abuses. And it's so light! I wish I could have one in every color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264311




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Oh! Congrats on getting a Postina! What size is it? S or M? I'm very flattered that my review helped you to decide. [emoji4] did you get it online? 
Perhaps I should take my Postina to the fair tomorrow.
Enjoy your new bag very much!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Beautiful blooms all! Happy year of the monkey.   I have a new bag to start the lunar new year. It's a postina. I love the lock and the price was right and after reading Ludmilla's helpful review, I just couldn't resist. It's the daily bag, so not the cashmere leather, but seems prepared to withstand my abuses. And it's so light! I wish I could have one in every color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264311



Oh, she is wonderful!
These bags seem so comfortable to carry.
And really great European vibe.
Congratulations! 

Is that a duck pillow?
I remember the cute sheep, too. &#9825;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Beautiful blooms all! Happy year of the monkey.   I have a new bag to start the lunar new year. It's a postina. I love the lock and the price was right and after reading Ludmilla's helpful review, I just couldn't resist. It's the daily bag, so not the cashmere leather, but seems prepared to withstand my abuses. And it's so light! I wish I could have one in every color
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264311




Wow, misskris![emoji7][emoji7]
The Daily  Postina is on my wish list! [emoji3]
Your bag is gorgeous![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Oh! Congrats on getting a Postina! What size is it? S or M? I'm very flattered that my review helped you to decide. [emoji4] did you get it online?
> Perhaps I should take my Postina to the fair tomorrow.
> Enjoy your new bag very much!




Yes, Ludmilla![emoji3][emoji3]
Your Postina is perfect for the fair![emoji106][emoji106]
I am glad your review helped misskris find a great bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Oh! Congrats on getting a Postina! What size is it? S or M? I'm very flattered that my review helped you to decide. [emoji4] did you get it online?
> Perhaps I should take my Postina to the fair tomorrow.
> Enjoy your new bag very much!




Oh thank you! It's an M. I need an M to haul all of my junk. I got it online from far-fetch. They are a uk based site that is the online hub for a network of boutiques in Europe that are too small to have their own websites. They take care of all of the customs stuff, too. 



remainsilly said:


> Oh, she is wonderful!
> 
> These bags seem so comfortable to carry.
> 
> And really great European vibe.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> Is that a duck pillow?
> 
> I remember the cute sheep, too. &#9825;




It is *really* comfortable to carry. I cannot believe how light it is compared to several of my other bags. 

The pillow is one of the sheep pillows. It's face is cut off, though, so you can't tell 





Mariapia said:


> Wow, misskris![emoji7][emoji7]
> The Daily  Postina is on my wish list! [emoji3]
> Your bag is gorgeous![emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you, mariapia!



Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla![emoji3][emoji3]
> Your Postina is perfect for the fair![emoji106][emoji106]
> I am glad your review helped misskris find a great bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Me too! I'd never heard of these bags before I saw your post on another thread about them and when I saw Ludmilla's beautiful red bag and read her review, I was smitten  

You ladies are the best!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla![emoji3][emoji3]
> Your Postina is perfect for the fair![emoji106][emoji106]
> I am glad your review helped misskris find a great bag![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Postina is already out of her dustbag. Waiting for her outing. [emoji4]
Nice to see you on the island, Mariapia! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Oh thank you! It's an M. I need an M to haul all of my junk. I got it online from far-fetch. They are a uk based site that is the online hub for a network of boutiques in Europe that are too small to have their own websites. They take care of all of the customs stuff, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is *really* comfortable to carry. I cannot believe how light it is compared to several of my other bags.
> 
> The pillow is one of the sheep pillows. It's face is cut off, though, so you can't tell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too! I'd never heard of these bags before I saw your post on another thread about them and when I saw Ludmilla's beautiful red bag and read her review, I was smitten
> 
> You ladies are the best!




I wish my Postina were a M. M is the perfect size. My Postina would get much more use if she was a M. [emoji58]
You will love your new bag! They are durable an comfortable and the hardware reminds me always of a certain designer brand with postman lock. [emoji6]
Someone resurrected the Zanellato thread, yesterday. (Creepy coincidence?!). It is a very small thread that needs more pictures.... [emoji1]
Thanks again for the review praise. Feels good to be an enabler!
(Tbh. your Postina is enabeling, too....  Hmmm I need the M size one day..... [emoji1])


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I wish my Postina were a M. M is the perfect size. My Postina would get much more use if she was a M. [emoji58]
> You will love your new bag! They are durable an comfortable and the hardware reminds me always of a certain designer brand with postman lock. [emoji6]
> Someone resurrected the Zanellato thread, yesterday. (Creepy coincidence?!). It is a very small thread that needs more pictures.... [emoji1]
> Thanks again for the review praise. Feels good to be an enabler!
> (Tbh. your Postina is enabeling, too....  Hmmm I need the M size one day..... [emoji1])




We are all about enabling here on the island [emoji6]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I wish my Postina were a M. M is the perfect size. My Postina would get much more use if she was a M. [emoji58]
> You will love your new bag! They are durable an comfortable and the hardware reminds me always of a certain designer brand with postman lock. [emoji6]
> Someone resurrected the Zanellato thread, yesterday. (Creepy coincidence?!). It is a very small thread that needs more pictures.... [emoji1]
> Thanks again for the review praise. Feels good to be an enabler!
> (Tbh. your Postina is enabeling, too....  Hmmm I need the M size one day..... [emoji1])



I saw that thread, too! that *is* an odd coincidence. I covet those beautiful Mulberry bags as well and that is a big part of the postina's appeal for me  they're definitely out of my price range, tho. But I hear they are heavy, so my poor shoulder might not appreciate them as much as the rest of me does. I try to remind myself of that when I wander onto ebay or naughtypidgin's website (just to have a look...)

Here's to enabling


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I saw that thread, too! that *is* an odd coincidence. I covet those beautiful Mulberry bags as well and that is a big part of the postina's appeal for me  they're definitely out of my price range, tho. But I hear they are heavy, so my poor shoulder might not appreciate them as much as the rest of me does. I try to remind myself of that when I wander onto ebay or naughtypidgin's website (just to have a look...)
> 
> Here's to enabling



Postina great choice!
Ugly Jack whispers. Must ignore. 

Think my heaviest mulb is 3 lbs. 
Is thread, discussing bag weights:
http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry-reference-library/how-much-does-your-mulberry-bag-weigh-366908.html

But, for enabling @ its finest--
Mulberry store gave me free v.i.p. valet parking card.
So less distance to haul in bags for visits. Or to buy more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> We are all about enabling here on the island [emoji6]




[emoji1] Yes, I know. 



misskris03 said:


> I saw that thread, too! that *is* an odd coincidence. I covet those beautiful Mulberry bags as well and that is a big part of the postina's appeal for me  they're definitely out of my price range, tho. But I hear they are heavy, so my poor shoulder might not appreciate them as much as the rest of me does. I try to remind myself of that when I wander onto ebay or naughtypidgin's website (just to have a look...)
> 
> 
> 
> Here's to enabling



I only have Lexies - those are not heavy. I have the regular sizes, though.
The older Darwin bags (Roxanne,... are heavy. My inspired by the Bayswater bag is heavy, too. [emoji58]

Hehehe. I think the Postina is as pretty as the Mulberry bags. [emoji4]





remainsilly said:


> Postina great choice!
> 
> Ugly Jack whispers. Must ignore.
> 
> 
> 
> Think my heaviest mulb is 3 lbs.
> 
> Is thread, discussing bag weights:
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...much-does-your-mulberry-bag-weigh-366908.html
> 
> 
> 
> But, for enabling @ its finest--
> 
> Mulberry store gave me free v.i.p. valet parking card.
> 
> So less distance to haul in bags for visits. Or to buy more.




On my side of the pond Ugly Jack is having a fit and he is shouting. I already visited the Zanellato website twice today. [emoji38] Without buying I should add. [emoji1]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Postina great choice!
> Ugly Jack whispers. Must ignore.
> 
> Think my heaviest mulb is 3 lbs.
> Is thread, discussing bag weights:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/mulberry...much-does-your-mulberry-bag-weigh-366908.html
> 
> But, for enabling @ its finest--
> Mulberry store gave me free v.i.p. valet parking card.
> So less distance to haul in bags for visits. Or to buy more.



Mulberry is smart to enable its loyal customers.
A whole thread dedicated to the weights of various mulberry bags is so  cool. I love the way the people on these boards pool their knowledge to help others make informed choices. 

I loathe the term crowdsourcing. but I have to say, this is why I love the internets.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's a "flying under the radar" week on Pinch Purse Island. [emoji3] As we have several end of term meetings this week and ALL of my colleagues are in the house I put Miss Marcie into a dustbag and give Miss Plum an outing. In my work environment luxury items are considered as silly, superficial and vain. In short: as not worthy for intellectuals. [emoji13] Thank God I have a wide range of handbags to choose from. [emoji3] 
Do you care about such opinions? Or are you braver than me just using whatever bag/brand you wish to use? [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It's a "flying under the radar" week on Pinch Purse Island. [emoji3] As we have several end of term meetings this week and ALL of my colleagues are in the house I put Miss Marcie into a dustbag and give Miss Plum an outing. In my work environment luxury items are considered as silly, superficial and vain. In short: as not worthy for intellectuals. [emoji13] Thank God I have a wide range of handbags to choose from. [emoji3]
> Do you care about such opinions? Or are you braver than me just using whatever bag/brand you wish to use? [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3266276



I care in direct proportion to how much doing so benefits me. 

But, yes, have been days of recycling plastic sacks as briefcases--because wanted pay raise.
And days attempting to appear sensible/productive--though inner rebel screamed for outlandish & setting fire to tables.

Best luck with week of meetings. 
Miss Plum is gorgeous. &#9829;


----------



## Murphy47

This is an excellent topic and very timely. I was wanting to change bags this weekend and once again decided to leave the LV on the shelf. 
Even tho I sold my entire collection and purchased one for a 50th birthday present I still would get the LOOK. 
In some areas of the city, there is still resentment and it's just not safe to been seen as having money. 
I hear you Ludmilla about "intellectuals". My oldest attends college near the unrest zone and has a twofold problem. All clothes have to be plain and bags are best if just nylon. Luckily Longchamp is low key. 
I don't understand the whole attitude of being to serious to care what you put on your back. It looks silly to see someone in a suit yet carrying their items in a plastic grocery bag. Like faux poverty is a badge of honor.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. When I studied at university LC bags were already considered as "posh". Only the law students had them: they wore Barbour jackets, flat shoes, tight jeans, pearl necklaces and LC bags. They were called "Pearl-Paulas". [emoji38] I was at the literature department and although I lacked all the appearances of the Pearl-Paulas I got the look for my LC bag. And was condidered as dump and superficial by some super intellectuals. [emoji12]

Now, I work there, and there is a lady in our house that has quite a LV canvas collection. I already heared a lot of niceties against her. [emoji58] At least, she doesn't seem to care. [emoji1]

Hm. And yes, it does feel weird when the prof carries a cheap pleather bag and the girl from administration (aka me) is wearing a designer bag. [emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. When I studied at university LC bags were already considered as "posh". Only the law students had them: they wore Barbour jackets, flat shoes, tight jeans, pearl necklaces and LC bags. They were called "Pearl-Paulas". [emoji38] I was at the literature department and although I lacked all the appearances of the Pearl-Paulas I got the look for my LC bag. And was condidered as dump and superficial by some super intellectuals. [emoji12]
> 
> Now, I work there, and there is a lady in our house that has quite a LV canvas collection. I already heared a lot of niceties against her. [emoji58] At least, she doesn't seem to care. [emoji1]
> 
> Hm. And yes, it does feel weird when the prof carries a cheap pleather bag and the girl from administration (aka me) is wearing a designer bag. [emoji15]




Well we all know YOU have good taste [emoji106]&#127995;
Everyone knows the admin people have style and taste. 
I know back in the day I was the only well dressed person in my office and I made the least money. 
Sometimes it seems no matter what you choose it annoys someone. 
Maybe we should all dress alike as they did back in communist China.


----------



## Ludmilla

Awwwwww thanks for the taste and style compliment. [emoji4][emoji8]

Hehehe. I think the communist clothes won't work for our intellectuals, either. Because the rags still have to outline their individuality. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Awwwwww thanks for the taste and style compliment. [emoji4][emoji8]
> 
> Hehehe. I think the communist clothes won't work for our intellectuals, either. Because the rags still have to outline their individuality. [emoji1]




You are so right. What was I thinking?


----------



## Murphy47

Morning Ludmilla. Read about the train crash. You ok there?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's a "flying under the radar" week on Pinch Purse Island. [emoji3] As we have several end of term meetings this week and ALL of my colleagues are in the house I put Miss Marcie into a dustbag and give Miss Plum an outing. In my work environment luxury items are considered as silly, superficial and vain. In short: as not worthy for intellectuals. [emoji13] Thank God I have a wide range of handbags to choose from. [emoji3]
> Do you care about such opinions? Or are you braver than me just using whatever bag/brand you wish to use? [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3266276




I know that kind of place, Ludmilla..... [emoji3]
Lots of lovely things are supposed to be superficial to those so called intellectuals....
I remember the times  when my husband and I used to go skiing or vacationing with Le Club Méditerranée , a symbol of luxury in the eyes of our intellectuals.
I never used to lie about my holidays and they  looked at me as if I was uttering obscenities![emoji15][emoji15]
Funny thing is the skiing or summer resorts were .....full of them.... 
Uni professors , psychoanalysts, philosophy students.....
Going there to .....relax ![emoji8]
I suppose their co workers  thought they were trekking in Nepal or learning about bio logical food on a  farm during winter or summer breaks!
Ludmilla, please take Marcie with you.....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Morning Ludmilla. Read about the train crash. You ok there?




Just turned on the TV after reading your post, Murphy!
Ludmilla, tell us you are okay! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I know that kind of place, Ludmilla..... [emoji3]
> Lots of lovely things are supposed to be superficial to those so called intellectuals....
> I remember the times  when my husband and I used to go skiing or vacationing with Le Club Méditerranée , a symbol of luxury in the eyes of our intellectuals.
> I never used to lie about my holidays and they  looked at me as if I was uttering obscenities![emoji15][emoji15]
> Funny thing is the skiing or summer resorts were .....full of them....
> Uni professors , psychoanalysts, philosophy students.....
> Going there to .....relax ![emoji8]
> I suppose their co workers  thought they were trekking in Nepal or learning about bio logical food on a  farm during winter or summer breaks!
> Ludmilla, please take Marcie with you.....[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




My oldest works at an upscale outdoor outfitter and constantly hears "Your family doesn't camp?!?" 
We were all Girl Scouts. I used to be a troop leader. My parents took us when we were little. I HATE camping. 
I know how. I just don't want to. Ever again. 

Fingers crossed for Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello Ladies! 

Aw, you are all too kind! Yes, I'm safe and sound. Please don't worry about me. The train crash is my federal state, but not in my home area. 
What a terrible accident. They still don't know how many have died. 

Sorry, that I didn't pop in earlier - I had a very busy day at the office.


----------



## Murphy47

That's ok. Just glad u r fine. 
They just said Bavaria on the news and I know it's a big area built we try to stay so general on here we couldn't help but think of you.


----------



## remainsilly

I couldn't even drink coffee. 
Until heard you were okay.
And that, my friend, is huge. 

Will send prayers & thoughts towards wreck area.
Very sad.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies!
Our brief teaser of Spring is over now and temps are even colder than usual, in the teens. 
Time to get the long underwear and sweaters back out. And leather bags. Way to cold for LC or anything plastic coated. 
Anyone have plans for Valentines? 
My kids will be in San Francisco with Grandma so hubbie and I will probably make a fancy dinner and watch Spectre on video. 
And eat chocolate [emoji171]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Our brief teaser of Spring is over now and temps are even colder than usual, in the teens.
> Time to get the long underwear and sweaters back out. And leather bags. Way to cold for LC or anything plastic coated.
> Anyone have plans for Valentines?
> My kids will be in San Francisco with Grandma so hubbie and I will probably make a fancy dinner and watch Spectre on video.
> And eat chocolate [emoji171]



Should have known Daniel Craig would suntan oil his way into your val day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Another day of "end of the term" madness... I'm completely exhausted. End of term would be nicer if it were not for the new prof arriving at the beginning of the next term. [emoji13]

Spring is over around here, too. Miss Plum and I had to fight our way back home through snow and rain. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Another day of "end of the term" madness... I'm completely exhausted. End of term would be nicer if it were not for the new prof arriving at the beginning of the next term. [emoji13]
> 
> Spring is over around here, too. Miss Plum and I had to fight our way back home through snow and rain. [emoji38]




Going to be a rotten commute here too. 
The "light dusting" of snow has coated Yesterday's "flurries" to create a real mess. 
Schools already canceling tonight's activities.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Should have known Daniel Craig would suntan oil his way into your val day.




You know me too well. 
He's only appealing to me when he's all buff for the 007 role. 
Some nude pix were floating around the net last month and I couldn't help but peak. 
Great disappointment. Since he doesn't workout except for a role, he was just a naked English guy.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> You know me too well.
> He's only appealing to me when he's all buff for the 007 role.
> Some nude pix were floating around the net last month and I couldn't help but peak.
> Great disappointment. Since he doesn't workout except for a role, he was just a naked English guy.



Remember him in 1st Tomb Raider movie?
Age has done wonders for Daniel, imo.
And that skydiving stunt with queen @ London olympics was fun.

Maybe he would hop out of a helicopter, over the Happy Mackerel?
With 14 February cupid bow & arrows, twanging away beneath his parachute? 
Let's start the collection plate for this going...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Remember him in 1st Tomb Raider movie?
> 
> Age has done wonders for Daniel, imo.
> 
> And that skydiving stunt with queen @ London olympics was fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe he would hop out of a helicopter, over the Happy Mackerel?
> 
> With 14 February cupid bow & arrows, twanging away beneath his parachute?
> 
> Let's start the collection plate for this going...




Now THAT is a party starter I can get behind!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tasty.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> It's a "flying under the radar" week on Pinch Purse Island. [emoji3] As we have several end of term meetings this week and ALL of my colleagues are in the house I put Miss Marcie into a dustbag and give Miss Plum an outing. In my work environment luxury items are considered as silly, superficial and vain. In short: as not worthy for intellectuals. [emoji13] Thank God I have a wide range of handbags to choose from. [emoji3]
> Do you care about such opinions? Or are you braver than me just using whatever bag/brand you wish to use? [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3266276



I can't really afford expensive bags because I am a single mom. But even if I could afford more expensive bags, I would never carry something that didn't fly under the radar because I would feel strange carrying a chanel or some other obvious status symbol bag for the same reason that you do. I find the 225 reissue gorgeous, but status items are not popular among educators and librarians. I've seen some of the editors of library publications carry some lovely bags at conferences (I am thinking of one beautiful bayswater in particular), but generally under the radar brands/styles.

No one I work with would know the difference between a Chloe Marcie and, say a Kooba bag, so I would be happy to carry a bag like that or a Mulberry or one of those lovely balenciaga motorcycle bags, as no one would know the difference.They would know Michael Kors or Tory Burch or LV, but I can't see myself carrying any of those brands anyhow. 

I do like the Longhamp pliage bags, but the kids at the school all carry them, so that's a turn off for me. I don't want to wear what the kids are wearing because I don't want them to think I'm trying to hard to be cool. :shame:


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Remember him in 1st Tomb Raider movie?
> Age has done wonders for Daniel, imo.
> And that skydiving stunt with queen @ London olympics was fun.
> 
> Maybe he would hop out of a helicopter, over the Happy Mackerel?
> With 14 February cupid bow & arrows, twanging away beneath his parachute?
> Let's start the collection plate for this going...



He *does* get better with age. So does Clive Owen. 

I'll get a kickstarter going for us


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> He *does* get better with age. So does Clive Owen.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll get a kickstarter going for us




Another good pick. 
How about Hugh Jackman?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Another good pick.
> How about Hugh Jackman?



hear, hear!


----------



## remainsilly

Okay!
Am taping together coat hangers now.
Gluing red feathers to tissue paper.
Trying to make cupid wings.

If even 1 of these valentine daredevil choices shows @ Happy Mackerel,
We'll be ready! 

But, somebody has to break sad news to Eddy.
Our usual, lower budget valentine cupid.
He'll undoubtedly whine with disappointment & demand onion rings.
https://itsnotamatch.files.wordpress.com/2012/04/funny-cupid.jpg?w=426&h=450


----------



## Murphy47

It wouldn't be VDay without our beloved Eddie. 
The wings sound lovely however weren't you and I banned from sharp/pointy objects due to our immense zeal to have sword fights and swat naked mole rats?
Possibly we should just tape up some posters to give us inspiration and let Eddie do his usual thing. 
Refreshments I think should be Red Velvet Cupcakes, Bourbon balsa with a nice Cabernet. Coffee and Hot Chocolate for those still on meds.


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, the sharp objects thing--well, sometimes I don't listen. 
Particularly about not doing fun things.


But, in truth, misskris & ludmilla are more sensible.
And should be put in charge of the glue.
Mariapia is clear choice to hold sharp scissors, imo.

Your menu sounds great, murphy!
Do you have a red velvet recipe to share here?


----------



## Murphy47

Yup. It's called "phone the bakery". Ha ha. 
I can't get the phone to generate a link. Sorry. 
The one from Allrecipes.com is my fav.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> [...] he was just a naked English guy.




[emoji23] So very true.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I can't really afford expensive bags because I am a single mom. But even if I could afford more expensive bags, I would never carry something that didn't fly under the radar because I would feel strange carrying a chanel or some other obvious status symbol bag for the same reason that you do. I find the 225 reissue gorgeous, but status items are not popular among educators and librarians. I've seen some of the editors of library publications carry some lovely bags at conferences (I am thinking of one beautiful bayswater in particular), but generally under the radar brands/styles.
> 
> No one I work with would know the difference between a Chloe Marcie and, say a Kooba bag, so I would be happy to carry a bag like that or a Mulberry or one of those lovely balenciaga motorcycle bags, as no one would know the difference.They would know Michael Kors or Tory Burch or LV, but I can't see myself carrying any of those brands anyhow.
> 
> I do like the Longhamp pliage bags, but the kids at the school all carry them, so that's a turn off for me. I don't want to wear what the kids are wearing because I don't want them to think I'm trying to hard to be cool. :shame:




How is your Postina doing? Do you like carrying her?
She is a great "under the radar" bag, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Good heavens! I have  left you for only one day due to office renovations and you ladies pull out the scissors and glue, again! [emoji15] will you never learn? [emoji1]

Hmmmm. I think Eddie will show up at the Mackerel. No one could stop him.
Do you think he will do another bar diving stunt?


----------



## barskin

Is this cute or what?

I grabbed this  at TJ's today. It's a "vegan" saffiano









It came with a long adjustable strap that hooks on with the rings on the back








And, thirty bucks! How can you go wrong?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Good heavens! I have  left you for only one day due to office renovations and you ladies pull out the scissors and glue, again! [emoji15] will you never learn? [emoji1]
> 
> Hmmmm. I think Eddie will show up at the Mackerel. No one could stop him.
> Do you think he will do another bar diving stunt?



Do not fear our mighty valentine scissors. 
http://i.imgur.com/VHv7Fqm.gif?gifm

Bar diving stunt?! I missed this, last time.
Yes, he must do again!


----------



## remainsilly

barskin said:


> Is this cute or what?
> 
> I grabbed this  at TJ's today. It's a "vegan" saffiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a long adjustable strap that hooks on with the rings on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thirty bucks! How can you go wrong?


Nice touch with purple toned edges.


----------



## Murphy47

That is one adorable bag!
Sorry about the crafting supplies. (Hangs head). 
I blame remainsilly. She comes up with these ideas and I just can't resist.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Nice touch with purple toned edges.



+1 I really like that edging.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> How is your Postina doing? Do you like carrying her?
> She is a great "under the radar" bag, too. [emoji4]



I am truly in love with that bag.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Do not fear our mighty valentine scissors.
> http://i.imgur.com/VHv7Fqm.gif?gifm
> 
> Bar diving stunt?! I missed this, last time.
> Yes, he must do again!



I cannot wait!


----------



## Murphy47

I am hazy on the bar diving also. 
Was this when Eddie decided to dive into a crowd of us as if we were a mosh pit but forgot to tell us?


----------



## Ludmilla

barskin said:


> Is this cute or what?
> 
> 
> 
> I grabbed this  at TJ's today. It's a "vegan" saffiano
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It came with a long adjustable strap that hooks on with the rings on the back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, thirty bucks! How can you go wrong?




Gorgeous find! I like the red sealing. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am hazy on the bar diving also.
> Was this when Eddie decided to dive into a crowd of us as if we were a mosh pit but forgot to tell us?




Yes, exactly. Remainsilly knocked her head against a table - that is probably the reason why she can't remember the stunt.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, exactly. Remainsilly knocked her head against a table - that is probably the reason why she can't remember the stunt.




Maybe this is a sign we all need to get out more as we get a little nutty whenever we DO get out.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, exactly. Remainsilly knocked her head against a table - that is probably the reason why she can't remember the stunt.



Ah, the salad days. When judgement was green. 
Luckily, I kept riot gear from our last crafts weekend. 
All good for cupid bar stunts, now.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe this is a sign we all need to get out more as we get a little nutty whenever we DO get out.



Or, a sign that Happy Mackerel needs to add these to valentine menu?
http://us.123rf.com/450wm/batareykin/batareykin1408/batareykin140800104/30822196-pink-female-motorcycle-helmet-with-glass-visor-vector-illustration-on-white-background.jpg

I *might*! Could notch-down my nuttiness bit.
But there are plenty of bandages & antibiotic ointment in this world. 
So, why?


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I am truly in love with that bag.


So happy for you. &#9829;
Feels great to discover under the radar brands, with extraordinary quality.
Which are reasonably priced & beautiful.

Whole reason Fim discovered our virtual island & set up house, really.


----------



## Murphy47

Here here[emoji482]
Here's to Fim wherever she may be


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes, to Fim. [emoji482] I hope she and her loved ones are well.


----------



## Mariapia

To our lovely Fim, too![emoji482]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> So happy for you. &#9829;
> Feels great to discover under the radar brands, with extraordinary quality.
> Which are reasonably priced & beautiful.
> 
> Whole reason Fim discovered our virtual island & set up house, really.





Murphy47 said:


> Here here[emoji482]
> Here's to Fim wherever she may be



To Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi  ladies![emoji3]

As I was going home around noon to do some grocery shopping....I walked past the Longchamp boutique and decided I needed a little thing to brighten up my day...Spent 5 minutes in the shop...and rushed to the supermarket....[emoji15][emoji15]

Here is my new Le Pliage. Cedar, medium size. 15% off...[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Lovely color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh, this is a very pretty colour! [emoji7] Congrats. Did you use her right away? [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

To all islanders! I hope you enjoy a beautiful day together with your loved ones. [emoji4]

Has anyone seen Eddie?? I heared he is on his way to the Mackerel?!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> Hi  ladies![emoji3]
> 
> As I was going home around noon to do some grocery shopping....I walked past the Longchamp boutique and decided I needed a little thing to brighten up my day...Spent 5 minutes in the shop...and rushed to the supermarket....[emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> Here is my new Le Pliage. Cedar, medium size. 15% off...[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3271979




That's a pretty color!!! Congrats, Hun!!!!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3273269
> 
> 
> To all islanders! I hope you enjoy a beautiful day together with your loved ones. [emoji4]
> 
> Has anyone seen Eddie?? I heared he is on his way to the Mackerel?!




And happy Valentine's Day to you too!!! [emoji178][emoji178][emoji178]


----------



## misskris03

Great color, Mariapia! 

Happy Valentine's Day!  I hope Eddie arrives soon! I have ordered an extra large heart shaped pizza for all of us. Nothing says love like a heart shaped pizza.

http://bloximages.newyork1.vip.town...5d3-bbb4-86aa250c89e6/5332f11bc1c47.image.jpg


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Great color, Mariapia!
> 
> Happy Valentine's Day!  I hope Eddie arrives soon! I have ordered an extra large heart shaped pizza for all of us. Nothing says love like a heart shaped pizza.
> 
> http://bloximages.newyork1.vip.town...5d3-bbb4-86aa250c89e6/5332f11bc1c47.image.jpg




This Pizza is mouth watering!! [emoji7][emoji7] We will have to eat it fast - before Eddie arrives. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

I heard a rumor he is hiding until we show up and he can assess the state of our enthusiasm. Chicken.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ha! True!


----------



## Ludmilla

Daniel C. won't come, will he? [emoji80]


----------



## Murphy47

Nope. 
Word of our exuberant celebrations has spread and Lloyds of London threatened to cancel his insurance if he got near our lively crafting/imbibing festivities. 
He did send best wishes and said his wife is about as craft challenged as we are so he understands.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, this is a very pretty colour! [emoji7] Congrats. Did you use her right away? [emoji4]




Of course I used her right away, Ludmilla![emoji3][emoji3]
She has been going everywhere with me since I found her.....
My Berthille is sulking of course....[emoji17][emoji17]
Why do I suddenly feel guilty?[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Of course I used her right away, Ludmilla![emoji3][emoji3]
> She has been going everywhere with me since I found her.....
> My Berthille is sulking of course....[emoji17][emoji17]
> Why do I suddenly feel guilty?[emoji26][emoji26]




Parents always do no matter how fair u try to be.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Of course I used her right away, Ludmilla![emoji3][emoji3]
> She has been going everywhere with me since I found her.....
> My Berthille is sulking of course....[emoji17][emoji17]
> Why do I suddenly feel guilty?[emoji26][emoji26]




Don't feel guilty, Mariapia. It is such a pretty bag and so well deserved. [emoji4] Carry her with much joy! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Valentine's Day is over. However, Pinch Purse Island still has to get over it.
After Eddie tried to steal (eat that is) the heart shaped pizza, some islanders chased him around the beach. Waving Remainsilly's scissors. Misskris finally got him - because she smacked her new Postina against his head. Eddie is still unconscious.
While chasing Eddie some naked mole rats (that obviously were hiding somewhere on the island) found the Valentine candies we prepared for our landlord. The candy is completely gone, the naked mole rats puked into the Mackerel and are still ill. There is also sobbing to be heard in the Mackerel. Poor landlord.
Mrs. Flyingneedle climbed down the lighthouse, finally. She was very furios when she discovered that she won't be able to give a huge knitted heart to Mr. Daniel Craig. She kicked some of the sick mole rats out of frustration.
All in all: a great event. [emoji173]&#65039; 
Loyds of London was very wise to not allow any famous actors on the island once more.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Valentine's Day is over. However, Pinch Purse Island still has to get over it.
> After Eddie tried to steal (eat that is) the heart shaped pizza, some islanders chased him around the beach. Waving Remainsilly's scissors. Misskris finally got him - because she smacked her new Postina against his head. Eddie is still unconscious.
> While chasing Eddie some naked mole rats (that obviously were hiding somewhere on the island) found the Valentine candies we prepared for our landlord. The candy is completely gone, the naked mole rats puked into the Mackerel and are still ill. There is also sobbing to be heard in the Mackerel. Poor landlord.
> Mrs. Flyingneedle climbed down the lighthouse, finally. She was very furios when she discovered that she won't be able to give a huge knitted heart to Mr. Daniel Craig. She kicked some of the sick mole rats out of frustration.
> All in all: a great event. [emoji173]&#65039;
> Loyds of London was very wise to not allow any famous actors on the island once more.




Great recap for all those with fuzzy memories!!!! Not that I am one of those [emoji12]
I'm sensing that sedate celebrations are not our thing.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Valentine's Day is over. However, Pinch Purse Island still has to get over it.
> After Eddie tried to steal (eat that is) the heart shaped pizza, some islanders chased him around the beach. Waving Remainsilly's scissors. Misskris finally got him - because she smacked her new Postina against his head. Eddie is still unconscious.
> While chasing Eddie some naked mole rats (that obviously were hiding somewhere on the island) found the Valentine candies we prepared for our landlord. The candy is completely gone, the naked mole rats puked into the Mackerel and are still ill. There is also sobbing to be heard in the Mackerel. Poor landlord.
> Mrs. Flyingneedle climbed down the lighthouse, finally. She was very furios when she discovered that she won't be able to give a huge knitted heart to Mr. Daniel Craig. She kicked some of the sick mole rats out of frustration.
> All in all: a great event. [emoji173]&#65039;
> Loyds of London was very wise to not allow any famous actors on the island once more.



Well, Daniel C. missed a great shindig.
Kudos to misskris for saving the pizza! Sandy but tasty.
---
Sedate celebrations? Us?
When tax forms are so flammable?
No chance. 
http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net/satireknight/images/3/30/Burning_books_-_blackbooks.gif/revision/latest?cb=20141107040112
---
Lovely bag, Maripia! Congratulations & enjoy. &#9825;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Valentine's Day is over. However, Pinch Purse Island still has to get over it.
> After Eddie tried to steal (eat that is) the heart shaped pizza, some islanders chased him around the beach. Waving Remainsilly's scissors. Misskris finally got him - because she smacked her new Postina against his head. Eddie is still unconscious.
> While chasing Eddie some naked mole rats (that obviously were hiding somewhere on the island) found the Valentine candies we prepared for our landlord. The candy is completely gone, the naked mole rats puked into the Mackerel and are still ill. There is also sobbing to be heard in the Mackerel. Poor landlord.
> Mrs. Flyingneedle climbed down the lighthouse, finally. She was very furios when she discovered that she won't be able to give a huge knitted heart to Mr. Daniel Craig. She kicked some of the sick mole rats out of frustration.
> All in all: a great event. [emoji173]&#65039;
> Loyds of London was very wise to not allow any famous actors on the island once more.




Great report, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
Mr Craig certainly missed something![emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Great report, Ludmilla![emoji106][emoji106]
> Mr Craig certainly missed something![emoji8]




Yes, yes he did. 
He is married now so that changes the game a little. 
But a girl can dream......


----------



## Ludmilla

Ha! Mister Daniel C. has missed one of our famous island festivities (again)... But rumour has it that Mrs. Flyingneedle gave the knitted heart that she intended for a certain actor to our landlord instead! [emoji15] I can't tell you what happened afterwards, but no more sobbing from inside the Mackerel. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Mister Daniel C. has missed one of our famous island festivities (again)... But rumour has it that Mrs. Flyingneedle gave the knitted heart that she intended for a certain actor to our landlord instead! [emoji15] I can't tell you what happened afterwards, but no more sobbing from inside the Mackerel. [emoji38]




Well then that worked out for the best!!!!
As St. Paddy's Day quickly approaches, we should probably do all we can to show our favorite landlord/bar tender/ chef as much love as possible. 
Green eggs and spam anyone?


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Valentine's Day is over. However, Pinch Purse Island still has to get over it.
> After Eddie tried to steal (eat that is) the heart shaped pizza, some islanders chased him around the beach. Waving Remainsilly's scissors. Misskris finally got him - because she smacked her new Postina against his head. Eddie is still unconscious.
> While chasing Eddie some naked mole rats (that obviously were hiding somewhere on the island) found the Valentine candies we prepared for our landlord. The candy is completely gone, the naked mole rats puked into the Mackerel and are still ill. There is also sobbing to be heard in the Mackerel. Poor landlord.
> Mrs. Flyingneedle climbed down the lighthouse, finally. She was very furios when she discovered that she won't be able to give a huge knitted heart to Mr. Daniel Craig. She kicked some of the sick mole rats out of frustration.
> All in all: a great event. [emoji173]&#65039;
> Loyds of London was very wise to not allow any famous actors on the island once more.





Murphy47 said:


> Great recap for all those with fuzzy memories!!!! Not that I am one of those [emoji12]
> I'm sensing that sedate celebrations are not our thing.





remainsilly said:


> Well, Daniel C. missed a great shindig.
> Kudos to misskris for saving the pizza! Sandy but tasty.
> ---
> Sedate celebrations? Us?
> When tax forms are so flammable?
> No chance.
> http://vignette4.wikia.nocookie.net...ckbooks.gif/revision/latest?cb=20141107040112
> ---
> Lovely bag, Maripia! Congratulations & enjoy. &#9825;



Ha! I cannot wait for our next holiday celebration! I'm glad Murphy is already gearing up for St. Pat's


----------



## Murphy47

Green eggs and spam is a fav of mine. Haha. 
As Mr. C is the first ENGLISH 007 I doubt we'll get to see him for this one either.


----------



## Ludmilla

When is St. Patrick's Day? [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256][emoji172] I have to prepare Miss Pickle for that event! [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> When is St. Patrick's Day? [emoji256][emoji172][emoji256][emoji172] I have to prepare Miss Pickle for that event! [emoji4]




It's on March 17th, Ludmilla![emoji3]
But I am sure Miss Pickle will ask you to take her out before St Patrick's Day![emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's on March 17th, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> But I am sure Miss Pickle will ask you to take her out before St Patrick's Day![emoji6]




Why they decided to put such a big party day smack dab in the middle of Lent is a question only some MAN can answer. 
Doesn't seem to keep the exuberance down though.


----------



## remainsilly

St Patty's party, eh?
The craft projects begin---
http://cdn.instructables.com/F0Q/9UQU/G145SOJI/F0Q9UQUG145SOJI.MEDIUM.jpg


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's on March 17th, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> But I am sure Miss Pickle will ask you to take her out before St Patrick's Day![emoji6]




[emoji256][emoji8][emoji256]
Thank you!! 



Murphy47 said:


> Why they decided to put such a big party day smack dab in the middle of Lent is a question only some MAN can answer.
> Doesn't seem to keep the exuberance down though.




Perhaps to have a Lent break. The catholics here break the Lent on every Sunday. [emoji1] Hehehe. In fact they are quite crafty as soon as it comes to breaking the Lent. In former times they made extra strong beer at the monasteries for Lent. And they declared beavers as "fish" so they could eat meat. [emoji6]



remainsilly said:


> St Patty's party, eh?
> 
> The craft projects begin---
> 
> http://cdn.instructables.com/F0Q/9UQU/G145SOJI/F0Q9UQUG145SOJI.MEDIUM.jpg




Mrs. Flyingneedle will be pleased. Very pleased indeed. [emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> St Patty's party, eh?
> 
> The craft projects begin---
> 
> http://cdn.instructables.com/F0Q/9UQU/G145SOJI/F0Q9UQUG145SOJI.MEDIUM.jpg




Ooohhh. A new medium to play with. Can't wait for this one. Maybe we should all wear smocks.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> St Patty's party, eh?
> The craft projects begin---
> http://cdn.instructables.com/F0Q/9UQU/G145SOJI/F0Q9UQUG145SOJI.MEDIUM.jpg



This spray painting project looks far safer than anything with needles. But one can't be too careful when the islanders are at play:
http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/stay-safe-and-wear-your-science-goggles.png


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> This spray painting project looks far safer than anything with needles. But one can't be too careful when the islanders are at play:
> http://sd.keepcalm-o-matic.co.uk/i/stay-safe-and-wear-your-science-goggles.png



Hehe
Your goggles idea seems much more sensible than my plan:
http://i1.wp.com/www.safetyrisk.net/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/plastic-bag-shield_thumb.jpg?resize=300%2C399

Agreed, islanders @ play need supervision.
I'll ask Dr. Panic to scream safety tips from the beach. If we act up too badly. 
http://cache4.asset-cache.net/xt/108203744.jpg?v=1&g=fs1|0|VTA|03|744&s=1


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehe
> 
> Your goggles idea seems much more sensible than my plan:
> 
> http://i1.wp.com/www.safetyrisk.net...7/plastic-bag-shield_thumb.jpg?resize=300,399
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, islanders @ play need supervision.
> 
> I'll ask Dr. Panic to scream safety tips from the beach. If we act up too badly.
> 
> http://cache4.asset-cache.net/xt/108203744.jpg?v=1&g=fs1|0|VTA|03|744&s=1




Well I think our problem is we play TOO well with others. And we share ALL our toys.


----------



## Murphy47

We seem to be very busy ladies today!
I know I have been and not just researching our latest craft bonanza. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Will Eddie be gracing us with his presence, possibly dressed like this?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> We seem to be very busy ladies today!
> I know I have been and not just researching our latest craft bonanza.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276789
> 
> Will Eddie be gracing us with his presence, possibly dressed like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3276795



We can only hope!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Hehe
> Your goggles idea seems much more sensible than my plan:
> http://i1.wp.com/www.safetyrisk.net...7/plastic-bag-shield_thumb.jpg?resize=300,399



Very, um, resourceful, if not especially wise.



remainsilly said:


> Agreed, islanders @ play need supervision.
> I'll ask Dr. Panic to scream safety tips from the beach. If we act up too badly.
> http://cache4.asset-cache.net/xt/108203744.jpg?v=1&g=fs1|0|VTA|03|744&s=1



Ha!!! He's terrifying. I'd definitely heed his advice lest he decide to turn his death ray on us.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Very, um, resourceful, if not especially wise.



This may capture my game plan for handling most situations. 

---
Imagining Eddie dressed as leprechaun deeply worries me.
Unless he's chucking around free gold pieces, may confine him to cupid duty. 
---
Busy days gang up on us, don't they?
I blame my cat.
Obviously his fault I must maintain vehicles.
Rosie the Riveter, move over--remainsilly is loose with socket wrenches & a power spray nozzle!
http://us.123rf.com/450wm/alexpokusay/alexpokusay1511/alexpokusay151100145/48079626-car-wash-girl-comic-book-retro-pop-art-style-illustration.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This may capture my game plan for handling most situations.
> 
> 
> 
> ---
> 
> Imagining Eddie dressed as leprechaun deeply worries me.
> 
> Unless he's chucking around free gold pieces, may confine him to cupid duty.
> 
> ---
> 
> Busy days gang up on us, don't they?
> 
> I blame my cat.
> 
> Obviously his fault I must maintain vehicles.
> 
> Rosie the Riveter, move over--remainsilly is loose with socket wrenches & a power spray nozzle!
> 
> http://us.123rf.com/450wm/alexpokus...mic-book-retro-pop-art-style-illustration.jpg




Sounds like a soggy day. Did the cat run? 
Socket wrenches are one of those things that no matter how many u have, the size you need is never in the box when doing a project.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a soggy day. Did the cat run?
> Socket wrenches


Hehe--cat stood firm.
Taking senseless blame as the champion he is.

Also blaming him for winter.
And that annoying pop noise, still coming from water heater. Despite my draining & swearing @ it already.


----------



## Ludmilla

I heard that Mrs. Flyingneedle has already prepared some costumes so nobody gets hurt. Everyone who wants to be at the Mackerel has to wear these:




Harmless, imo. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--cat stood firm.
> 
> Taking senseless blame as the champion he is.
> 
> 
> 
> Also blaming him for winter.
> 
> And that annoying pop noise, still coming from water heater. Despite my draining & swearing @ it already.




The cat is mean. I be he is also to blame for my new boss?! [emoji250]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I heard that Mrs. Flyingneedle has already prepared some costumes so nobody gets hurt. Everyone who wants to be at the Mackerel has to wear these:
> 
> View attachment 3277565
> 
> 
> Harmless, imo. [emoji1]




OMG. Deelyboppers. Haven't worn those since the 80's. 
I am so in. 
Now if my butt just looked as good as it did in 1987.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I heard that Mrs. Flyingneedle has already prepared some costumes so nobody gets hurt. Everyone who wants to be at the Mackerel has to wear these:
> 
> View attachment 3277565
> 
> 
> Harmless, imo. [emoji1]



Hmm.
Let us revisit post #5942 & the BB8 dog headband: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses-884977-397.html
My quota for face lacerations has been met for awhile.
No springy head thingies near cat. 

Yes, we can blame my cat for your boss.
Shouldn't disturb his sleep cycle much.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Let us revisit post #5942 & the BB8 dog headband: http://forum.purseblog.com/handbags-and-purses/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses-884977-397.html
> 
> My quota for face lacerations has been met for awhile.
> 
> No springy head thingies near cat.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, we can blame my cat for your boss.
> 
> Shouldn't disturb his sleep cycle much.




Ok so I forgot about the Star Wars ones. &#129297;
Facial lacerations MAY be your own fault as we did decide to help the band "whip their hair" like Motley Crue circa 1986.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh-oh. I might have told Mrs. Flyingneedles that we all need those hair bands... Maybe the cat can stay at home?!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh-oh. I might have told Mrs. Flyingneedles that we all need those hair bands... Maybe the cat can stay at home?!



If he stays home, this will happen: http://www.bajiroo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/funy-drunk-cat-party.jpg
Cats can't be trusted. Plus, he might corrupt the poor dog with gin & floozies.

I'll think of a solution. No worry.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> If he stays home, this will happen: http://www.bajiroo.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/06/funy-drunk-cat-party.jpg
> 
> Cats can't be trusted. Plus, he might corrupt the poor dog with gin & floozies.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll think of a solution. No worry.




As cats were once worshipped as gods we shall build a suitable perch and adorn it with themed cat toys.


----------



## Ludmilla

Maybe your cat can come and hunt the last remaining naked mole rats? The landlord is convinced that some still live in his cellar.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe your cat can come and hunt the last remaining naked mole rats? The landlord is convinced that some still live in his cellar.




Which, lets be honest, they probably are. 
Who wouldn't want to live in such a fab environment?


----------



## Ludmilla

Haha! Yes! The mole rats know where to find the good stuff. [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

I sent in the brave & angry cat. To tackle cellar issue.
He told me some mole rats hung around to complete a book deal:
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/514mdasD-FL._SL250_.jpg
Also, to enjoy revenue from video game appearances: http://fallout.wikia.com/wiki/Mole_rat_(Fallout:_New_Vegas)

But, once the fickle spotlight of fame shifts, they'll move on.

Cat threatened them with some fang action, if didn't make hefty cellar rent payment to Happy Mackerel landlord.
So--the St. Pat's Day party is a GO & jingly with mole rat coins!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> As cats were once worshipped as gods we shall build a suitable perch and adorn it with themed cat toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277943
> View attachment 3277944



But, now cat expects to receive a mouse toy.


----------



## Murphy47

Well of course he does. We shall crochet mice with reckless abandon. Until they take our hooks away. [emoji256]


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! As soon as I learned that the Mackerel is mole rat free again, I decided it's save to take nice bags there (well the definition of the Mackerel as a "save" place is totally disputable [emoji6]). Lady Oak is bag of the day. [emoji4]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> As cats were once worshipped as gods we shall build a suitable perch and adorn it with themed cat toys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3277943
> View attachment 3277944



That mousie is perfect for St. Pat's. He looks as if he's imbibed a bit too much with his little Xs for eyes. Remainsilly's cat may get high from the fumes.

I will bring these t shirts for any and all cat revelers:


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! As soon as I learned that the Mackerel is mole rat free again, I decided it's save to take nice bags there (well the definition of the Mackerel as a "save" place is totally disputable [emoji6]). Lady Oak is bag of the day. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3279430



I love your Alexa bag. That whiskey brown! And I love that you *gasp* put it on the ground!!!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> That mousie is perfect for St. Pat's. He looks as if he's imbibed a bit too much with his little Xs for eyes. Remainsilly's cat may get high from the fumes.
> 
> I will bring these t shirts for any and all cat revelers:



Love this bobbly cat graphic!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! As soon as I learned that the Mackerel is mole rat free again, I decided it's save to take nice bags there (well the definition of the Mackerel as a "save" place is totally disputable [emoji6]). Lady Oak is bag of the day. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3279430


Agreed. Very brave of you to risk Bag Hell, for putting luxury bag on ground. 
I shall meet you there, for setting mine on grass, concrete & store floors. 

Wow, Lady Oak is a stunner!&#9829;


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Agreed. Very brave of you to risk Bag Hell, for putting luxury bag on ground.
> 
> I shall meet you there, for setting mine on grass, concrete & store floors.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Lady Oak is a stunner![emoji813]




Gorgeous color! The sun really brings out the variations in tone. 
I am not as brave as you. I set mine on a hanky.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> That mousie is perfect for St. Pat's. He looks as if he's imbibed a bit too much with his little Xs for eyes. Remainsilly's cat may get high from the fumes.
> 
> I will bring these t shirts for any and all cat revelers:




Love the cat and the t-shirt. It will woek great with the hair bands. [emoji6]



misskris03 said:


> I love your Alexa bag. That whiskey brown! And I love that you *gasp* put it on the ground!!!







remainsilly said:


> Agreed. Very brave of you to risk Bag Hell, for putting luxury bag on ground.
> 
> I shall meet you there, for setting mine on grass, concrete & store floors.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Lady Oak is a stunner![emoji813]







Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous color! The sun really brings out the variations in tone.
> I am not as brave as you. I set mine on a hanky.




[emoji48] Hehehe. Guilty. Bag on pure stone. Bag hell is waiting for me, but if I meet there the Mackerel clientele, all will be well. [emoji48]
Thanks for the oak love, ladies. I still can't believe that this bag is mine. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! I hope you all enjoyed a nice and calm Sunday. [emoji4] Are tomorrow's bags ready? I'm still deciding... [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Hello back. 
My taupe metallic Brahmin is already. I used an orange Mosey backpack yesterday for my daughters competition which was lucky because we came out of the gym to proof rain. 
Today was sunny and 55F. I opened the windows and have been doing laundry enjoying the fresh air in the house.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! I hope you all enjoyed a nice and calm Sunday. [emoji4] Are tomorrow's bags ready? I'm still deciding... [emoji6]



Poppy red mulberry bayswater.
Which proved the perfect, lucky color bag to prevent me dying on roadway.
When car 2 in front of mine EXPLODED , into white smog cloud.
Causing traffic panic madness, swerving, general mayhem.

Happily, driver of time bomb lived unscathed.
Just needed lessons about automobile maintenance for freeways.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red mulberry bayswater.
> 
> Which proved the perfect, lucky color bag to prevent me dying on roadway.
> 
> When car 2 in front of mine EXPLODED , into white smog cloud.
> 
> Causing traffic panic madness, swerving, general mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, driver of time bomb lived unscathed.
> 
> Just needed lessons about automobile maintenance for freeways.




[emoji15][emoji33]
What?!?! A car exploded in front of you??? OMG I'm so glad that you had your lucky Bays with you. I hope you are ok?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red mulberry bayswater.
> 
> Which proved the perfect, lucky color bag to prevent me dying on roadway.
> 
> When car 2 in front of mine EXPLODED , into white smog cloud.
> 
> Causing traffic panic madness, swerving, general mayhem.
> 
> 
> 
> Happily, driver of time bomb lived unscathed.
> 
> Just needed lessons about automobile maintenance for freeways.




Wow!! Glad to hear you are safe and sound. 
That is one lucky bag! 
Driver probably one of those people who think the lights on the dashboard are CUTE. 
Oil is not just a suggestion.


----------



## remainsilly

Hehe--this was 2nd exploding car in my life story.
1st blew up less dramatically, next to me @ stoplight.
A quick "wham!" Then boiling fluids pouring, with smoke, from beneath hood.

Probably, the handbag saved me.
From tragic incident @ freeway speeds.
Understated, classic style has awesome power. 
Even when we are screaming obscenities & yanking steering wheels.


----------



## Murphy47

People are so dumb. A car is a huge investment. Why would u not take care of it.


----------



## dangerouscurves

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--this was 2nd exploding car in my life story.
> 
> 1st blew up less dramatically, next to me @ stoplight.
> 
> A quick "wham!" Then boiling fluids pouring, with smoke, from beneath hood.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably, the handbag saved me.
> 
> From tragic incident @ freeway speeds.
> 
> Understated, classic style has awesome power.
> 
> Even when we are screaming obscenities & yanking steering wheels.




Oh wow!!!! Dayyyyymmm!!! I'm glad you're ok.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Poppy red mulberry bayswater.
> Which proved the perfect, lucky color bag to prevent me dying on roadway.
> When car 2 in front of mine EXPLODED , into white smog cloud.
> Causing traffic panic madness, swerving, general mayhem.
> 
> Happily, driver of time bomb lived unscathed.
> Just needed lessons about automobile maintenance for freeways.



Oh my God! I'm glad no one was hurt. How terrifying.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!! Glad to hear you are safe and sound.
> That is one lucky bag!
> Driver probably one of those people who think the lights on the dashboard are CUTE.
> *Oil is not just a suggestion*.



Ha!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Naked mole rats, exploding cars, men in disguise. 
We are starting to sound like a 70's spy movie ladies. 
Maybe we could call it "Great Handbags Never Die" or For Your Bags Only.


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Very good idea.
Maybe Daniel C. will come to our island, after all.

I can throw loud construction work at the office into the scheme. It is so loud at the moment I'm using ear cuffs from the shooting stand. [emoji31] Very fashionable. [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Aw&#9829; 
Thanks for "not being maimed in smoky traffic mayhem" love, islanders. 
-----
Women as action heroes?
Oh f*** yes! We are---
Every single one of us. 
Every single day. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qlMiSkpajCQ


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Very good idea.
> Maybe Daniel C. will come to our island, after all.
> 
> I can throw loud construction work at the office into the scheme. It is so loud at the moment I'm using ear cuffs from the shooting stand. [emoji31] Very fashionable. [emoji12]




Better than a hearing aid later in life!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ha! Yes. Unfortunately, they didn't keep my desk from trembling. [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

That's way to much like a cheesy sitcom. 
Poor thing! How long will this be going on?
Is this your elevator going in?


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Very good idea.
> Maybe Daniel C. will come to our island, after all.
> 
> I can throw loud construction work at the office into the scheme. It is so loud at the moment I'm using ear cuffs from the shooting stand. [emoji31] Very fashionable. [emoji12]




That is a good look! Just pretend you're watching formula 1 or something. My kids have a couple of pairs that they can wear at loud events . They have offered them to me when I have complained about how loud and annoying they can be :/


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That's way to much like a cheesy sitcom.
> Poor thing! How long will this be going on?
> Is this your elevator going in?




Yesterday they drilled mysterious holes into the facade. Today they are working with a buzzing machine on the windows. They say the happiness will last until October. I bet it will last much longer. [emoji30]



misskris03 said:


> That is a good look! Just pretend you're watching formula 1 or something. My kids have a couple of pairs that they can wear at loud events . They have offered them to me when I have complained about how loud and annoying they can be :/




Hehehe. Those protectors can't surpress all noises. Unfortunately.


----------



## Ludmilla

Partners in noise today. My Bayswater inspired bag and my St. Patrick memorial scarf. [emoji4]




You can't see on the pic how green the scarf is.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Partners in noise today. My Bayswater inspired bag and my St. Patrick memorial scarf. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3283371
> 
> 
> You can't see on the pic how green the scarf is.



Such a nice combination! 
Green & purple & a real life/gorgeous bag. 
Will compliment your ear mufflers very well. x)
(Office construction sucks  )

Here's my partner in noise.
Well, he IS noise--yowling full-volume for past 30 minutes.
Hoping I become psychic & figure out why.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Partners in noise today. My Bayswater inspired bag and my St. Patrick memorial scarf. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3283371
> 
> 
> You can't see on the pic how green the scarf is.




Twins on the scarf! 
Bag is awesome. Very classy and what a beautiful color. 

Construction is such a joy. It's NEVER done on time. If workers there are like here, usually there are 8 guys. Two bent over working, three or four holding tools and 2 old guys with coffee cups "supervising". 
You mentioned drilling holes. I believe these are called "test holes" and I have yet to determine what they could be testing for. 
My biggest question is why they never look like this except on tv?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Such a nice combination!
> 
> Green & purple & a real life/gorgeous bag.
> 
> Will compliment your ear mufflers very well. x)
> 
> (Office construction sucks  )
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my partner in noise.
> 
> Well, he IS noise--yowling full-volume for past 30 minutes.
> 
> Hoping I become psychic & figure out why.




Thanks for the scarf and bag love. [emoji4]

Awwww. Your kitty looks so cute. No one would believe that he is such a mischief. [emoji6]



Murphy47 said:


> Twins on the scarf!
> Bag is awesome. Very classy and what a beautiful color.
> 
> Construction is such a joy. It's NEVER done on time. If workers there are like here, usually there are 8 guys. Two bent over working, three or four holding tools and 2 old guys with coffee cups "supervising".
> You mentioned drilling holes. I believe these are called "test holes" and I have yet to determine what they could be testing for.
> My biggest question is why they never look like this except on tv?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3283479




Yay! Scarf twins. [emoji4] Thanks for the bag compliments. One of my favorites that needs to see much more sunlight.

Hehehe. Our construction workers are the same. One is working, the others are "responsible" and watch. [emoji12] Another nice thing that they do: they come in the morning, get the machines going - and vanish while everything is buzzing and making noise.

Hmmm. No TV model construction workers around here. Quite the opposite. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the scarf and bag love. [emoji4]
> 
> Awwww. Your kitty looks so cute. No one would believe that he is such a mischief. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Scarf twins. [emoji4] Thanks for the bag compliments. One of my favorites that needs to see much more sunlight.
> 
> Hehehe. Our construction workers are the same. One is working, the others are "responsible" and watch. [emoji12] Another nice thing that they do: they come in the morning, get the machines going - and vanish while everything is buzzing and making noise.
> 
> Hmmm. No TV model construction workers around here. Quite the opposite. [emoji1]




I think construction workers are the same all over the world. 
I asked one once why they turn all the equipment on and leave and was told "it has to warm up". 
Warm up for what? And how long does it take? 
And why making noise at 5.30 when you aren't going to work until after your second cup of coffee? 
No one has ever satisfactorily answered these questions. And my family is IN construction.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think construction workers are the same all over the world.
> I asked one once why they turn all the equipment on and leave and was told "it has to warm up".
> Warm up for what? And how long does it take?
> And why making noise at 5.30 when you aren't going to work until after your second cup of coffee?
> No one has ever satisfactorily answered these questions. And my family is IN construction.




When I entered my office this morning the guy with the drill waved at me. [emoji33] I backed out of it and run to another office. Unfortunately, it is full of new furniture and the smell gave me a nice headache. [emoji13]

Warming the machines, eh? This must be some huge construction mystery. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> When I entered my office this morning the guy with the drill waved at me. [emoji33] I backed out of it and run to another office. Unfortunately, it is full of new furniture and the smell gave me a nice headache. [emoji13]
> 
> Warming the machines, eh? This must be some huge construction mystery. [emoji1]




I can understand a 15000 pound crane with a Diesel engine. But a paint compressor? Air gun? Seriously? 
Try wiping the furniture down with baby wipes and see if that doesn't help reduce the smell and dust. 
Remember back in the day when getting new furniture was FUN and didn't require cleaning supplies to make it usable?
Me too!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I can understand a 15000 pound crane with a Diesel engine. But a paint compressor? Air gun? Seriously?
> Try wiping the furniture down with baby wipes and see if that doesn't help reduce the smell and dust.
> Remember back in the day when getting new furniture was FUN and didn't require cleaning supplies to make it usable?
> Me too!!




Thanks for the baby wipes idea. This sounds promising. I will try this tomorrow. Hmm. Yes. Getting new furniture was cool back in the past. Hehehe. My new (jerk) boss will get new furniture of the same brand, soon. Maybe new furniture can be fun after all. [emoji48]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the baby wipes idea. This sounds promising. I will try this tomorrow. Hmm. Yes. Getting new furniture was cool back in the past. Hehehe. My new (jerk) boss will get new furniture of the same brand, soon. Maybe new furniture can be fun after all. [emoji48]




Heehee. Don't mention the baby wipes to jerk face FER sure. 
It will be the weekend, I'll save you a spot at the Mackeral.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Heehee. Don't mention the baby wipes to jerk face FER sure.
> It will be the weekend, I'll save you a spot at the Mackeral.



Ha! Excellent advice. I hope new boss is covered in dust from the furniture. I'll buy you both a drink whe we get to the mackeral. Maybe two for Ludmilla. You've had quite a week.


----------



## Murphy47

It's Finally Friday!!!
Who's getting antsy for a new Spring bag? Me me me!!
Ludmilla, how goes the construction?


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm antsy for a new bag, too!!! [emoji322]
Hehehe. No construction workers to be seen, today. Obviously a mysterious construction law forbids working on Friday? [emoji38]
We had so much [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;. Lunch break at the park. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Whew!
What a week! 

Time to hop onto the Island Fun Bus.
http://i2.wp.com/web420.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/bus1.jpg
Then roll down to the beach, string together some bead jewelry, play some ukelele music.
And sway our arms in groovy, groovy movements.
Maybe plant some lavender & say, "Money isn't real, daddio."

After the last fun bus adventure, please be advised that our driver has new rules:
* no illegal substances or outstanding warrants allowed
* no Barry Manilow music
* no aerosol cans of silly string
* no molerats, naked or clothed

Load up, outside the Happy Mackerel in the morning.
Remember to use the driver's provided puke bucket--when needed.
It's the red, plastic one, next to the mop & first aid kit.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Whew!
> 
> What a week!
> 
> 
> 
> Time to hop onto the Island Fun Bus.
> 
> http://i2.wp.com/web420.com/blogs/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/bus1.jpg
> 
> Then roll down to the beach, string together some bead jewelry, play some ukelele music.
> 
> And sway our arms in groovy, groovy movements.
> 
> Maybe plant some lavender & say, "Money isn't real, daddio."
> 
> 
> 
> After the last fun bus adventure, please be advised that our driver has new rules:
> 
> * no illegal substances or outstanding warrants allowed
> 
> * no Barry Manilow music
> 
> * no aerosol cans of silly string
> 
> * no molerats, naked or clothed
> 
> 
> 
> Load up, outside the Happy Mackerel in the morning.
> 
> Remember to use the driver's provided puke bucket--when needed.
> 
> It's the red, plastic one, next to the mop & first aid kit.




Ok, I can deal with no Manilow. 
Is Cher off the table? Or the Saturday Night Fever 8-track?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, I can deal with no Manilow.
> Is Cher off the table? Or the Saturday Night Fever 8-track?



I think the Bee Gees are a terrific choice! especially on the 8 track tape. God, I'd forgotten about those.


----------



## Murphy47

Hard to destroy. I may still have some in the basement. And an old stereo to play them. 
I think for St. Paddys Day we should have a giant disco ball. They sell them at IKEA so we won't have to use a glue gun. 
And of course we will have some DONNA SUMMER.


----------



## remainsilly

Disco ball?
Well, if we have 8 tracks & strobe lights, sign me up for some roller disco!
http://www.funforcenj.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/09/roller-disco.png

But, sand will get in the wheels tomorrow.
So no roller skates on the Island Fun Bus. 
Will wait for 17 March party, to bust out my 8 wheels of terror.


----------



## Murphy47

Sand + skates = disaster. 
Let us stick to chair dancing with occasional foray to tabletops. 
How about a "come dressed in your favorite decades clothes" theme?
	

		
			
		

		
	



How many of these items have you seen in the shops recently?


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, ladies. The last thing I remember are Remainsilly, Misskris and Murphy dancing on the fun bus and exercising groovy moves. While the Bee Gees sang "Staying alive". Next thing is me walking up on the stairs of the old cottage on the other side of the island. What happened? [emoji15]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, ladies. The last thing I remember are Remainsilly, Misskris and Murphy dancing on the fun bus and exercising groovy moves. While the Bee Gees sang "Staying alive". Next thing is me walking up on the stairs of the old cottage on the other side of the island. What happened? [emoji15]



Ah. You don't remember arriving @ beach?
Teaching groovy arm movements to the cephalopod?
http://bogleech.com/nature/ceph-octo1.jpg

It got a bit crazy, after that.
Especially when you tried to convince octopus to wear a beret & John Lennon sunglasses.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sand + skates = disaster.
> Let us stick to chair dancing with occasional foray to tabletops.
> How about a "come dressed in your favorite decades clothes" theme?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3285975
> 
> How many of these items have you seen in the shops recently?



Hehe--charity shops have lots of these clothes. 
The hippie decade has become Halloween costumes!
http://ep.yimg.com/ay/yhst-43237354811846/plus-size-peace-and-love-hippie-costume-10.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah. You don't remember arriving @ beach?
> 
> Teaching groovy arm movements to the cephalopod?
> 
> http://bogleech.com/nature/ceph-octo1.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> It got a bit crazy, after that.
> 
> Especially when you tried to convince octopus to wear a beret & John Lennon sunglasses.




I seem to remember professing undying love for 1987 and trying to tease my hair to its former heights. 
And who let me play with scissors as my sox now resemble leg warmers?!?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I seem to remember professing undying love for 1987 and trying to tease my hair to its former heights.
> And who let me play with scissors as my sox now resemble leg warmers?!?



1987? Ah.
Your putting empty tuna cans over those shore crabs, then screaming, "You now are robocops!" makes perfect sense, in retrospect. 

But the Freddy Krueger impression got a little worrisome.
May be why no one dared to take away your scissors.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> 1987? Ah.
> 
> Your putting empty tuna cans over those shore crabs, then screaming, "You now are robocops!" makes perfect sense, in retrospect.
> 
> 
> 
> But the Freddy Krueger impression got a little worrisome.
> 
> May be why no one dared to take away your scissors.




Was it Freddie Krueger, I thought it was Edward Scissorhands. 
I must stick to beer and not wine or cocktails. Hard liquor gives me the impression I can fly.


----------



## Glorioushb

I think a great bag doesn't have to be a designer brand. It can be a no name bags as long as you get the use out of it and enjoy carrying it around.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Was it Freddie Krueger, I thought it was Edward Scissorhands.
> I must stick to beer and not wine or cocktails. Hard liquor gives me the impression I can fly.




The hard liquor gives me the impression that I can communicate telepathically with the Cephalopods. 

My favorite part of the evening was when the mariachi band serenaded the beluga whale who dropped by the mackerel 

http://www.thecosmosphere.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Music-For-Whale.jpg

I don't recall much after their excellent electric light orchestra medley.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> The hard liquor gives me the impression that I can communicate telepathically with the Cephalopods.
> 
> My favorite part of the evening was when the mariachi band serenaded the beluga whale who dropped by the mackerel
> 
> http://www.thecosmosphere.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Music-For-Whale.jpg
> 
> I don't recall much after their excellent electric light orchestra medley.




As yes. We DO LOVE us a good mariachi band on the island. 
The tight pants are always a hit. [emoji39]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> The hard liquor gives me the impression that I can communicate telepathically with the Cephalopods.
> 
> My favorite part of the evening was when the mariachi band serenaded the beluga whale who dropped by the mackerel
> 
> http://www.thecosmosphere.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/Music-For-Whale.jpg
> 
> I don't recall much after their excellent electric light orchestra medley.


Aw&#9829;
Beluga whales are so pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

I tried to teach the Cephalopod groovy arm movements? And tried to convince him to wear sunglasses? [emoji15] What did we drink for heaven's sake? 
I can't remember the robocop shore craps. Nor the beluga wale. 

Hehehe. I do remember how Murphy improved her socks, though. Maybe I had scissors with me? [emoji12]

Btw. who thought it is fun to forget me at an old ruin in the middle of nowhere? [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Glorioushb said:


> I think a great bag doesn't have to be a designer brand. It can be a no name bags as long as you get the use out of it and enjoy carrying it around.




This is so true. Every bag can be great fun. It doesn't need a huge name on it. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is so true. Every bag can be great fun. It doesn't need a huge name on it. [emoji4]




I totally agree. I love bags. Names are not that important to me at all. 
In fact the older I get the more I like PLAIN.


----------



## misskris03

Glorioushb said:


> I think a great bag doesn't have to be a designer brand. It can be a no name bags as long as you get the use out of it and enjoy carrying it around.



Absolutely  I owned one designer bag (Lanvin) and I was too worried about damaging it to ever wear it. I got no enjoyment out of it at all.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I totally agree. I love bags. Names are not that important to me at all.
> In fact the older I get the more I like PLAIN.



Me too. I love classic styles.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. You know - I do realise that nobody wants to admit whose idea it was to forget me at old ruin during the fun bus tour... [emoji1]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You know - I do realise that nobody wants to admit whose idea it was to forget me at old ruin during the fun bus tour... [emoji1]




I'm blaming the beluga!


----------



## misskris03

I have a new bag. Unlike my postina, which I'd been thinking about for ages, this was a lucky eBay find. I was playing around on eBay and I found this very affordable Heimstone Charlie bag. It matches my Heimstone boots perfectly and as I didn't have a grey bag, I couldn't resist. It is super soft (lamb? Chèvre?) and I'm really glad I didn't pay a lot because the hardware seems rather cheap in comparison to the leather, which is lovely. I'm a big fan of the style. I bought the same style of bag in orchid & navy for my mom a couple of years ago (didn't notice the slightly annoying hardware at the time). Anyway, I'm very pleased with it and I now know not to pay retail for these bags


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji7] This is very pretty. It looks so soft and lightweight. Hopefully, the hardware only looks a bit cheap, but holds up well, nevertheless. I like esp. the different colour of the leather and how they are sewn together. Very edgy.
I love a good ebay find. Congrats. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You know - I do realise that nobody wants to admit whose idea it was to forget me at old ruin during the fun bus tour... [emoji1]




Stop whining. We came back for you didn't we?
Next time stop trying to climb artifacts in the dark.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7] This is very pretty. It looks so soft and lightweight. Hopefully, the hardware only looks a bit cheap, but holds up well, nevertheless. I like esp. the different colour of the leather and how they are sewn together. Very edgy.
> I love a good ebay find. Congrats. [emoji4]




Thanks Ludmilla. The hardware doesn't look too bad IMO, it's just that the chains & buckle on the strap feel flimsy. But hey, they're certainly light  

For what I paid, I'm more than satisfied. The leather is very satisfying to pet and yes, it's nice and light.

Fwiw, I've read somewhere on tpf that one of the big differences between small, independent bag makers and the bigger companies is that the smaller ones often have worse hardware, even if the leather is nice. It definitely seems to be true in this case.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You know - I do realise that nobody wants to admit whose idea it was to forget me at old ruin during the fun bus tour... [emoji1]



Life lesson #4375: best to use caution, when dressing an octopus as a beatnik.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I have a new bag. Unlike my postina, which I'd been thinking about for ages, this was a lucky eBay find. I was playing around on eBay and I found this very affordable Heimstone Charlie bag. It matches my Heimstone boots perfectly and as I didn't have a grey bag, I couldn't resist. It is super soft (lamb? Chèvre?) and I'm really glad I didn't pay a lot because the hardware seems rather cheap in comparison to the leather, which is lovely. I'm a big fan of the style. I bought the same style of bag in orchid & navy for my mom a couple of years ago (didn't notice the slightly annoying hardware at the time). Anyway, I'm very pleased with it and I now know not to pay retail for these bags
> View attachment 3287409


Very pretty, with puzzle piece style design.
Really like !
Loewe is getting big money for their puzzle bag. You are on trend & cool, as usual. &#9825;


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Stop whining. We came back for you didn't we?
> Next time stop trying to climb artifacts in the dark.







remainsilly said:


> Life lesson #4375: best to use caution, when dressing an octopus as a beatnik.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I probably deserved being forgotten... Hopefully, I didn't do too much damage to the artifact and the poor octopus. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Thanks Ludmilla. The hardware doesn't look too bad IMO, it's just that the chains & buckle on the strap feel flimsy. But hey, they're certainly light
> 
> For what I paid, I'm more than satisfied. The leather is very satisfying to pet and yes, it's nice and light.
> 
> Fwiw, I've read somewhere on tpf that one of the big differences between small, independent bag makers and the bigger companies is that the smaller ones often have worse hardware, even if the leather is nice. It definitely seems to be true in this case.




Yes, the bag looks very huggable. [emoji4]
Hmm. Probably there is some truth in the hardware differences. But, as long nothing breaks everything is well.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I probably deserved being forgotten... Hopefully, I didn't do too much damage to the artifact and the poor octopus. [emoji1]




Nah, didn't deserve it. Just an accident. 
I blame it on the bus driver who was enjoying the silence and "forgot" to remind us to count heads. 
Possibly the 15th rendition of R-e-s-P-e-c-t MIGHT have gotten on his nerves a TINY bit. I thought we sounded very much like Aretha Franklin but it seems alas we did not.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Very pretty, with puzzle piece style design.
> Really like !
> Loewe is getting big money for their puzzle bag. You are on trend & cool, as usual. &#9825;



Ha!! You're too kind.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Nah, didn't deserve it. Just an accident.
> I blame it on the bus driver who was enjoying the silence and "forgot" to remind us to count heads.
> Possibly the 15th rendition of R-e-s-P-e-c-t MIGHT have gotten on his nerves a TINY bit. I thought we sounded very much like Aretha Franklin but it seems alas we did not.



I think we sounded great, too. He's a fool


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the bag looks very huggable. [emoji4]
> Hmm. Probably there is some truth in the hardware differences.* But, as long nothing breaks everything is well.*



Excellent point! Thanks.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the bag looks very huggable. [emoji4]
> Hmm. Probably there is some truth in the hardware differences. But, as long nothing breaks everything is well.




It seems many bag makes are having hardware issues. Even LV has had issues with chipping/dis colored hardware. Chanel too. 
Viva la bags!!


----------



## Ludmilla

As the weather forecast predicted some ugly weather for the whole week (snow, rain, snow, wind, more snow, some rain) the "bag of the week" Award goes to my oldest leather bag.

This bag has taught me some valuable lessons:
1) black interior does not work for me, esp. when the bag has a lot of interior pockets.
2) a lot of interior pockets do not work for me. 

[emoji4]




Hope your weather is much better! [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> As the weather forecast predicted some ugly weather for the whole week (snow, rain, snow, wind, more snow, some rain) the "bag of the week" Award goes to my oldest leather bag.
> 
> This bag has taught me some valuable lessons:
> 1) black interior does not work for me, esp. when the bag has a lot of interior pockets.
> 2) a lot of interior pockets do not work for me.
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3288437
> 
> 
> Hope your weather is much better! [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;




It was/is. Sunny. 50's. Windy though. 40 mph gusts. 
I have been downsizing my bags since the kids are almost grown. I just don't carry that much stuff anymore. 
A phone pocket and a key pocket is enough for me.


----------



## Murphy47

Hope everyone enjoyed Leap Day. 
I would have suggested a meet up but this has been a rather busy month for Islanders. 
What with lousy weather, office construction and new bosses we ladies certainly cut loose this February. 
There has been singing, table dancing, Arts and Crafts (please remind me on St. Paddys Day that I DO NOT need anymore leg warmers) and the Great Naked Mole Rat Roundup. 
And let us not forget our beloved Cupid and his eternal forgiveness for our antics. 
L'Chaim my compadres.


----------



## remainsilly

Omg--29 February!
The day which appears magically, every 4 years.

Was fog this morning.
So wandered outside.
And found myself instantly in Scotland.
Still wearing my bathrobe & pajamas.

A little more wandering led me into Brigadoon.
Where I danced with Gene Kelly.
Then climbed some Highlands hills.
And gathered heather in a flat basket.

There was a wedding. Someone was shot, whilst hiding in a tree.
People drank, both remorsefully & joyfully.
Gene begged me to stay. But, he didn't own an electric coffeemaker.
So, I waved farewell & walked across a cute stone bridge.

Suddenly back home.
Where I showered & went about daily stuff.
But my fingernails still smelled of heather & fog all day.
Hmm.

Busy days hit when least expected. 
Onward into March, islanders!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> As the weather forecast predicted some ugly weather for the whole week (snow, rain, snow, wind, more snow, some rain) the "bag of the week" Award goes to my oldest leather bag.
> 
> This bag has taught me some valuable lessons:
> 1) black interior does not work for me, esp. when the bag has a lot of interior pockets.
> 2) a lot of interior pockets do not work for me.
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3288437
> 
> 
> Hope your weather is much better! [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;


Love seeing bags wearing character lines & looking so fab!
Great color, to cheer away storms.
Enjoy week with her, my friend.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As the weather forecast predicted some ugly weather for the whole week (snow, rain, snow, wind, more snow, some rain) the "bag of the week" Award goes to my oldest leather bag.
> 
> This bag has taught me some valuable lessons:
> 1) black interior does not work for me, esp. when the bag has a lot of interior pockets.
> 2) a lot of interior pockets do not work for me.
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3288437
> 
> 
> Hope your weather is much better! [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;




I love It, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It was/is. Sunny. 50's. Windy though. 40 mph gusts.
> I have been downsizing my bags since the kids are almost grown. I just don't carry that much stuff anymore.
> A phone pocket and a key pocket is enough for me.




I cannot down size my bags, Murphy! God knows I have tried......
Absolutely impossible...
There is a mini bag trend at the moment...I am saving money![emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I cannot down size my bags, Murphy! God knows I have tried......
> Absolutely impossible...
> There is a mini bag trend at the moment...I am saving money![emoji6]




No worries. I don't carry less stuff, the second bag just stays in the car [emoji6] 
Mini bags are so cute! Way to small for anything but Disco night at the Mackeral however. A bonus to my pocketbook too!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love It, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]




Thanks for the bag love. [emoji8]
Good to see you on the island. It's nice to have you around. [emoji4][emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> As the weather forecast predicted some ugly weather for the whole week (snow, rain, snow, wind, more snow, some rain) the "bag of the week" Award goes to my oldest leather bag.
> 
> This bag has taught me some valuable lessons:
> 1) black interior does not work for me, esp. when the bag has a lot of interior pockets.
> 2) a lot of interior pockets do not work for me.
> 
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3288437
> 
> 
> Hope your weather is much better! [emoji300]&#65039;[emoji299]&#65039;[emoji297]&#65039;




I like your bag! It's a really nice color. Fwiw, never use my interior pockets well either. 

Weather is terrible here. It was beautiful all weekend and it's been dreadful since. I am really wanting to wear some open toed shoes.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I cannot down size my bags, Murphy! God knows I have tried......
> Absolutely impossible...
> There is a mini bag trend at the moment...I am saving money![emoji6]




Me too! I haul so much junk around with me that I can't use anything mini. Plus, I'm tall and not particularly  thin. I'd look as if I were wearing a child's toy bag.

Ludmilla is right, it's great to hear from you!


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Me too! I haul so much junk around with me that I can't use anything mini. Plus, I'm tall and not particularly  thin. I'd look as if I were wearing a child's toy bag.
> 
> Ludmilla is right, it's great to hear from you!




All this talk of mini bags made me do a bad thing. 
I bought one. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's a Longchamp, MIF. Amethyst. 
Couldn't resist. 
Not an everyday bag by any means, but I have been looking for something small for out of town trips for the youngest DD sport. 
I HATE schlepping the giant tote to dinner when on a trip. This will lay flat in the luggage and I can leave the rest of the stuff in the car.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> All this talk of mini bags made me do a bad thing.
> I bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289732
> 
> It's a Longchamp, MIF. Amethyst.
> Couldn't resist.
> Not an everyday bag by any means, but I have been looking for something small for out of town trips for the youngest DD sport.
> I HATE schlepping the giant tote to dinner when on a trip. This will lay flat in the luggage and I can leave the rest of the stuff in the car.



That is adorable! I like the purple and it's really cute. It actually looks as if it will hold a lot for its size because the proportions appear very nice .


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> That is adorable! I like the purple and it's really cute. It actually looks as if it will hold a lot for its size because the proportions are so good.




Purple is my favorite!
It holds all my daily necessities so I don't have to leave anything important at home. No shoulder strap means it's not practical for all the time but I think it's great.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> All this talk of mini bags made me do a bad thing.
> I bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289732
> 
> It's a Longchamp, MIF. Amethyst.
> Couldn't resist.
> Not an everyday bag by any means, but I have been looking for something small for out of town trips for the youngest DD sport.
> I HATE schlepping the giant tote to dinner when on a trip. This will lay flat in the luggage and I can leave the rest of the stuff in the car.



Never saw a tiny longchamp--cute!
Great purple color.
The fabulous fig shaped hole now full. 
Congrats.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Purple is my favorite!
> It holds all my daily necessities so I don't have to leave anything important at home. No shoulder strap means it's not practical for all the time but I think it's great.




What a pretty little bag! [emoji7] Love the colour. Great purchase. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the bag love. [emoji8]
> Good to see you on the island. It's nice to have you around. [emoji4][emoji8]







misskris03 said:


> Me too! I haul so much junk around with me that I can't use anything mini. Plus, I'm tall and not particularly  thin. I'd look as if I were wearing a child's toy bag.
> 
> Ludmilla is right, it's great to hear from you!




Thank you, ladies! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> All this talk of mini bags made me do a bad thing.
> I bought one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3289732
> 
> It's a Longchamp, MIF. Amethyst.
> Couldn't resist.
> Not an everyday bag by any means, but I have been looking for something small for out of town trips for the youngest DD sport.
> I HATE schlepping the giant tote to dinner when on a trip. This will lay flat in the luggage and I can leave the rest of the stuff in the car.




I have a small Le Pliage too. It fits a lot!
Great colour, Murphy!
Congrats on your purchase![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Never saw a tiny longchamp--cute!
> 
> Great purple color.
> 
> The fabulous fig shaped hole now full.
> 
> Congrats.




Thanks!
I kept hoping a different fig would turn up but it never did. 
Love this color even better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> I kept hoping a different fig would turn up but it never did.
> Love this color even better.




Purples are great! Excellent taste. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Purples are great! Excellent taste. [emoji4]




Thank you. Hope to take her for a spin today or tomorrow. 
How goes the construction? Did the baby wipes help?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you. Hope to take her for a spin today or tomorrow.
> How goes the construction? Did the baby wipes help?




It's too calm to be true at the moment. I has to change the office again, because now the noise was in the other office. I'm back where I belong.
Yes, the baby wipes did help! Thanks for the tip. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's too calm to be true at the moment. I has to change the office again, because now the noise was in the other office. I'm back where I belong.
> Yes, the baby wipes did help! Thanks for the tip. [emoji4]




Kids with allergies. I have lots of tips. 
Glad your back where u belong!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hey ho, islanders! I hope everyone is well and carrying nice bags. [emoji4]
I'm on my way home. The train is more or less empty and silent. Even boring. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

And just after posting this a band of elderly loud gentlemen entered. [emoji23] Obviously, they did a hiking tour today. In winter. And they don't know the halts. Lucky me. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> And just after posting this a band of elderly loud gentlemen entered. [emoji23] Obviously, they did a hiking tour today. In winter. And they don't know the halts. Lucky me. [emoji38]




Sorry to hear that. 
Probably wouldn't be so bad if u were t on ur way home from work. 
Had they happened on us will we were imbibing at the Mackeral it would have been much more "Hail fellow well met". 
Dreary and rainy here. 
Errands and car repair for me. Been too busy to try out new bag [emoji45]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Probably wouldn't be so bad if u were t on ur way home from work.
> Had they happened on us will we were imbibing at the Mackeral it would have been much more "Hail fellow well met".
> Dreary and rainy here.
> Errands and car repair for me. Been too busy to try out new bag [emoji45]




[emoji1] Yes, those guys are much more fun when you are not on your way home... They would have fit nicely into the Mackerel, though. [emoji6]
It's rainy here, too. [emoji16]
I hope your car gets better soon! [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1] Yes, those guys are much more fun when you are not on your way home... They would have fit nicely into the Mackerel, though. [emoji6]
> It's rainy here, too. [emoji16]
> I hope your car gets better soon! [emoji6]




Poor girl is just old. 
Those of us mature folks just need more maintainance that youngsters.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Poor girl is just old.
> Those of us mature folks just need more maintainance that youngsters.



I need a new solenoid.
My current won't flow right. 

However, did wear spiffy red bag for art museum trot.
Forgot the "free chocolate" magic powers scarf--so had to buy fudge. 
Still, tasty.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> And just after posting this a band of elderly loud gentlemen entered. [emoji23] Obviously, they did a hiking tour today. In winter. And they don't know the halts. Lucky me. [emoji38]



Life lesson #4753:
Never call a train ride "boring."
Because the rambuctious & loud people will find you, 5 seconds later.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Life lesson #4753:
> 
> Never call a train ride "boring."
> 
> Because the rambuctious & loud people will find you, 5 seconds later.




It IS tempting the gods to do so. It's like even THINKING you have a nice quiet corner in a restaurant. In come the obnoxious people with kids they don't pay attention to.


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji1] Yes, I was tempting the universe. Unfortunately, the universe can only tempted in this direction - never the other way round.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1] Yes, I was tempting the universe. Unfortunately, the universe can only tempted in this direction - never the other way round.




So true my dear! 
Any nice weekend plans?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So true my dear!
> Any nice weekend plans?




No, nothing special I have to confess. My life is pretty boring at the moment. I want to do a bag inventory. I have still a lot of non-leather bags from my student days left that I really don't use anymore. Trying to give them away to family and friends. And I want to donate the rest. I need to get rid of some stuff. Oh, and I want to count the bags that I keep. To keep track on my belongings. [emoji38]
Do you have more exciting weekend plans? [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, nothing special I have to confess. My life is pretty boring at the moment. I want to do a bag inventory. I have still a lot of non-leather bags from my student days left that I really don't use anymore. Trying to give them away to family and friends. And I want to donate the rest. I need to get rid of some stuff. Oh, and I want to count the bags that I keep. To keep track on my belongings. [emoji38]
> Do you have more exciting weekend plans? [emoji1]




Nope. Laundry. Weekly shop. 
Youngest has Guard competition. Birthday pizza for my brother at Moms house. Busy but not exciting. 
Too old for excitement unless it's at the Mackeral


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I need a new solenoid.
> My current won't flow right.
> 
> However, did wear spiffy red bag for art museum trot.
> Forgot the "free chocolate" magic powers scarf--so had to buy fudge.
> Still, tasty.



Sounds like a fine day out!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> No, nothing special I have to confess. My life is pretty boring at the moment. I want to do a bag inventory. I have still a lot of non-leather bags from my student days left that I really don't use anymore. Trying to give them away to family and friends. And I want to donate the rest. I need to get rid of some stuff. Oh, and I want to count the bags that I keep. To keep track on my belongings. [emoji38]
> Do you have more exciting weekend plans? [emoji1]



Getting ready for basement remodel that starts monday. It will be 3 long weeks but it will be a huge improvement when it's finished. 

Taking son & his friend to see a movie on Sunday. Maybe dinner with a couple of friends on Saturday, but this week has made me tired and I wouldn't be terribly sorry if we had to postpone it. At a minimum I'll need an afternoon nap on Sat. to prepare. God, that's sad


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Getting ready for basement remodel that starts monday. It will be 3 long weeks but it will be a huge improvement when it's finished.
> 
> 
> 
> Taking son & his friend to see a movie on Sunday. Maybe dinner with a couple of friends on Saturday, but this week has made me tired and I wouldn't be terribly sorry if we had to postpone it. At a minimum I'll need an afternoon nap on Sat. to prepare. God, that's sad




Sounds really nice. 
Don't knock naps. The best thing EVER. 
Sad day in my house when the youngest gave them up.


----------



## Ludmilla

We are a bunch of busy islanders! [emoji4] 
This morning besides the other work dear mother surprised me with a new cheese cake recipe. Everytime she finds a new recipe she gets so excited that someone else (aka me) has to do the bakery. The cake turned out ginormous. Someone here who wants a piece of it?




I think after the nap (I did mine already) we could need some cake to strengten ourselves for all the activities. 

Misskris - I hope the work on your basement will be done fast. [emoji4]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> We are a bunch of busy islanders! [emoji4]
> This morning besides the other work dear mother surprised me with a new cheese cake recipe. Everytime she finds a new recipe she gets so excited that someone else (aka me) has to do the bakery. The cake turned out ginormous. Someone here who wants a piece of it?
> 
> View attachment 3293132
> 
> 
> I think after the nap (I did mine already) we could need some cake to strengten ourselves for all the activities.
> 
> Misskris - I hope the work on your basement will be done fast. [emoji4]



That cheesecake looks delicious! the color is so even and rich and gorgeous. You are a very good baker. my baking tends to taste okay but look a bit sad. It's so difficult to make things look as good as they taste. 

Thanks for the good wishes for construction. Luckily, I'll be at work when they're banging away and creating dust clouds, so I'm in a far better spot that you've been at work. As long as they don't accidentally take out the electricity or the wifi, we'll be okay


----------



## remainsilly

Omg! &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829; Cheesecake! 
---
Remodeling basement sounds very promising & forward-thinking.
Predict, very soon, son will announce is more room for a new pet lizard.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg! [emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813] Cheesecake!
> 
> ---
> 
> Remodeling basement sounds very promising & forward-thinking.
> 
> Predict, very soon, son will announce is more room for a new pet lizard.




I am betting on snake. Or naked mole rat. Haha.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Omg! [emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813] Cheesecake!
> 
> ---
> 
> Remodeling basement sounds very promising & forward-thinking.
> 
> Predict, very soon, son will announce is more room for a new pet lizard.




Ha!! You must be a psychic--my dad's widow just mentioned giving the kids the ancient turtle that my dad inherited when my brother went to college. She's got a whole habitat planned out for the turtle in a section of the basement. She hasn't told the kids yet, but perhaps she's been speaking to you about her plans [emoji217]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I am betting on snake. Or naked mole rat. Haha.




No snake, please. I have a such a fear of them. I know it's irrational, but I don't even like looking at certain photos of them.
The kids love naked mole rats and although they are gross, I'd take them over a snake any day.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Ha!! You must be a psychic--my dad's widow just mentioned giving the kids the ancient turtle that my dad inherited when my brother went to college. She's got a whole habitat planned out for the turtle in a section of the basement. She hasn't told the kids yet, but perhaps she's been speaking to you about her plans [emoji217]



My turtle mentioned picking up an approaching reptile vibe.
From your direction.
Glad not a snake. 

Well, "my turtle" means wild--adopted pond/garden many years ago.
We became friends. And it wanders by patio for morning chats in warm weather.

Excuse photo with mulberry bag--posted in that forum, earlier. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3288384&d=1456758485


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I am betting on snake. Or naked mole rat. Haha.



Add a hungry snake to Happy Mackerel basement, no more hiding mole rats. 

But, misskris wouldn't like this.
So, we'll wait for the stragglers to vacate on their own.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Ha!! You must be a psychic--my dad's widow just mentioned giving the kids the ancient turtle that my dad inherited when my brother went to college. She's got a whole habitat planned out for the turtle in a section of the basement. She hasn't told the kids yet, but perhaps she's been speaking to you about her plans [emoji217]




A [emoji217] in the basement would be great! I agree: no snakes. [emoji1]

Btw. are there still molerats at the Mackerel!? [emoji33] I thought Remainsilly's cat has chased them away?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> A [emoji217] in the basement would be great! I agree: no snakes. [emoji1]
> 
> Btw. are there still molerats at the Mackerel!? [emoji33] I thought Remainsilly's cat has chased them away?




Not sure if there are still mole rats, or if they have reached urban legend proportions. 
Snakes aren't so bad. My husband had one when we first got married. 
They do keep unwanted guests to a minimum.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, I did it: the long dreaded bag inventory.
I have discovered 13 old bags (most of them made of fabric) that I want to donate or sell. I won't get a lot of money, but I'm just happy that I will be rid of them. This leaves me with:
16 leather bags
5 nylon bags
Not too crazy, although I have to confess that there is another leather bag on its way to me... [emoji55] But, i really want to stop after that one... [emoji38]
Here are my leather bags so far:





Thanks for all the cheesecake compliments. It is one of the heaviest cakes I've ever made. It literally oozes fat. But, it is very tasty. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure if there are still mole rats, or if they have reached urban legend proportions.
> Snakes aren't so bad. My husband had one when we first got married.
> They do keep unwanted guests to a minimum.



Agreed--naked mole rats have become island's urban legend, now. 

Also agreed, I like snakes.
One just hasn't embraced nature fully, until sweating in a hut. With deadly spiders crawling across ceiling.
And snake coiling around forearm, whilst using dichotomous key to identify.

Ah, happy days.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, I did it: the long dreaded bag inventory.
> I have discovered 13 old bags (most of them made of fabric) that I want to donate or sell. I won't get a lot of money, but I'm just happy that I will be rid of them. This leaves me with:
> 16 leather bags
> 5 nylon bags
> Not too crazy, although I have to confess that there is another leather bag on its way to me... [emoji55] But, i really want to stop after that one... [emoji38]
> Here are my leather bags so far:
> 
> View attachment 3294091
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the cheesecake compliments. It is one of the heaviest cakes I've ever made. It literally oozes fat. But, it is very tasty. [emoji4]


Wait--there's a lot of color & life in this collection.
Every single bag isn't brown.
Something feels wrong. 

Seriously, great job!
Very happy & proud for your accomplishments & sorting through.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> My turtle mentioned picking up an approaching reptile vibe.
> From your direction.
> Glad not a snake.
> 
> Well, "my turtle" means wild--adopted pond/garden many years ago.
> We became friends. And it wanders by patio for morning chats in warm weather.
> 
> Excuse photo with mulberry bag--posted in that forum, earlier.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3288384&d=1456758485



Now it all makes sense! Your turtle is adorable and is clearly admiring your beautiful bag, so he has excellent taste as well. 

MAybe s/he will give our turtle some habitat design tips when they are communicating through their telepathic waves.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure if there are still mole rats, or if they have reached urban legend proportions.
> Snakes aren't so bad. My husband had one when we first got married.
> They do keep unwanted guests to a minimum.




Ha! I bet there are some mole rats left. There are a lot if dark places on the island. [emoji1]
I'm not particularly scared of snakes, but I bet if there is a poisonous one around I would stumble over it. [emoji6]



remainsilly said:


> Agreed--naked mole rats have become island's urban legend, now.
> 
> 
> 
> Also agreed, I like snakes.
> 
> One just hasn't embraced nature fully, until sweating in a hut. With deadly spiders crawling across ceiling.
> 
> And snake coiling around forearm, whilst using dichotomous key to identify.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, happy days.




Hmmm. I think I will never embrace nature fully. [emoji23] 



remainsilly said:


> Wait--there's a lot of color & life in this collection.
> 
> Every single bag isn't brown.
> 
> Something feels wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, great job!
> 
> Very happy & proud for your accomplishments & sorting through.




Thank you! [emoji4] Well, 9 bags out of 16 are brown. (And 3 out of 5 nylon bags are brown.)
Brown is definitely in the majority. [emoji6]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Agreed--naked mole rats have become island's urban legend, now.
> 
> Also agreed, I like snakes.
> One just hasn't embraced nature fully, until sweating in a hut. With deadly spiders crawling across ceiling.
> And snake coiling around forearm, whilst using dichotomous key to identify.
> 
> Ah, happy days.



OMG! I  would have had an aneurysm. You are brave.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, I did it: the long dreaded bag inventory.
> I have discovered 13 old bags (most of them made of fabric) that I want to donate or sell. I won't get a lot of money, but I'm just happy that I will be rid of them. This leaves me with:
> 16 leather bags
> 5 nylon bags
> Not too crazy, although I have to confess that there is another leather bag on its way to me... [emoji55] But, i really want to stop after that one... [emoji38]
> Here are my leather bags so far:
> 
> View attachment 3294091
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the cheesecake compliments. It is one of the heaviest cakes I've ever made. It literally oozes fat. But, it is very tasty. [emoji4]



Wow! What a gorgeous collection. It makes me want more brown and purple & oxblood in my life.
The cheesecake sounds delicious. I love rich, dense cheesecakes.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Wow! What a gorgeous collection. It makes me want more brown and purple & oxblood in my life.
> The cheesecake sounds delicious. I love rich, dense cheesecakes.




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039;
I do have a soft spot for brown bags. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> OMG! I  would have had an aneurysm. You are brave.



Hehe--sometimes we reckless & stubborn ones rush in, ignoring common sense.
But "brave" sounds much nicer.  Thanks. &#9829;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I bet there are some mole rats left. There are a lot if dark places on the island. [emoji1]
> I'm not particularly scared of snakes, but I bet if there is a poisonous one around I would stumble over it. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I think I will never embrace nature fully. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4] Well, 9 bags out of 16 are brown. (And 3 out of 5 nylon bags are brown.)
> Brown is definitely in the majority. [emoji6]




Nature would be great: except for all those rocks and trees. And that wildlife. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Using my MIF LC Balzane this week. 




What bags are with you right now?


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous choice!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Nature would be great: except for all those rocks and trees. And that wildlife. [emoji12]



I still see some evil greenery, behind the nice, safe, level asphalt. 
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRAet7R9B_rSbkvwB-DcGIA9ssuiycjzQWbglgCSZ_TYdTF_E8xqA


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Using my MIF LC Balzane this week.
> 
> View attachment 3294931
> 
> 
> What bags are with you right now?


Hehehe--love the mug.
And great bag. Rich color is beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks, ladies. We have a snowstorm right now. And I have to jump off the train at the next station. Yay on semi open bags. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, I did it: the long dreaded bag inventory.
> I have discovered 13 old bags (most of them made of fabric) that I want to donate or sell. I won't get a lot of money, but I'm just happy that I will be rid of them. This leaves me with:
> 16 leather bags
> 5 nylon bags
> Not too crazy, although I have to confess that there is another leather bag on its way to me... [emoji55] But, i really want to stop after that one... [emoji38]
> Here are my leather bags so far:
> 
> View attachment 3294091
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for all the cheesecake compliments. It is one of the heaviest cakes I've ever made. It literally oozes fat. But, it is very tasty. [emoji4]




Wow, Ludmilla![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]
Congrats on the inventory !
Your collection is gorgeous.
Please, keep them all[emoji3]
Another bag on the way?[emoji3]
I wonder what it is....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using my MIF LC Balzane this week.
> 
> View attachment 3294931
> 
> 
> What bags are with you right now?




What a beauty![emoji7][emoji7]
Today, Miss Berthille went out with me...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure if there are still mole rats, or if they have reached urban legend proportions.
> Snakes aren't so bad. My husband had one when we first got married.
> They do keep unwanted guests to a minimum.




OMG!
I am scared of snakes !
When there is one on the TV I get hysterical... [emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What a beauty![emoji7][emoji7]
> Today, Miss Berthille went out with me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295355




Not sure which I like better; Miss Bertille or that comfy chair. 
Great choice on both.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Ludmilla![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji106]
> Congrats on the inventory !
> Your collection is gorgeous.
> Please, keep them all[emoji3]
> Another bag on the way?[emoji3]
> I wonder what it is....




Hi Mariapia! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
So glad to see you and lovely Bertille on the island. [emoji4]
Thanks for all your bag love. [emoji173]&#65039; Don't worry, none of these bags on the pic will go anywhere, soon. All have to stay with me for a while... hm, maybe the grey mini bag has to go at one point as I can't do mini bags. [emoji1]
Oh yes, I messed with ebay again. [emoji16] Just can't help it, but I'm so determined to be good after that. [emoji38]
I hope you will pop in soon again. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure which I like better; Miss Bertille or that comfy chair.
> Great choice on both.




+1. Every time I see that chair I get envious. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

A very very naughty islander sneaked off to the evil bay again. Some mole rats tried to hold me back - in vain. 




In the future you will find me a lot at the Mackerel sitting on my fingers. And if I try to swim to the bay - please hold me back! [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> A very very naughty islander sneaked off to the evil bay again. Some mole rats tried to hold me back - in vain.
> 
> View attachment 3296418
> 
> 
> In the future you will find me a lot at the Mackerel sitting on my fingers. And if I try to swim to the bay - please hold me back! [emoji1]


Well, mole rats may have tried to hold you back--
But, cute stuffed hedgehog helped you make the right choice. 
This bag is perfect. Absolutely a dream come true.
Very glad the mole rats lost fight. 
Enjoy her.&#9829;


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Well, mole rats may have tried to hold you back--
> 
> But, cute stuffed hedgehog helped you make the right choice.
> 
> This bag is perfect. Absolutely a dream come true.
> 
> Very glad the mole rats lost fight.
> 
> Enjoy her.[emoji813]




Great find on the Bay. 
I too have snuck off to the Bay. Selling, not buying. I have tried to be good and not buy bags I don't need, but a few were hiding and past the return window so a-selling I will go. 
Better to afford the bar tab the magically appears when I go to the Mackeral.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> A very very naughty islander sneaked off to the evil bay again. Some mole rats tried to hold me back - in vain.
> 
> View attachment 3296418
> 
> 
> In the future you will find me a lot at the Mackerel sitting on my fingers. And if I try to swim to the bay - please hold me back! [emoji1]



great choice, Ludmilla! I want to lift the flap & sniff it right now  

Fuzzy hedgehog has indeed helped to point you in the right direction. Never listen to mole rats; they are known to eat their own feces


----------



## misskris03

murphy47 said:


> not sure which i like better; miss bertille or that comfy chair.
> Great choice on both.



+1


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well, mole rats may have tried to hold you back--
> 
> But, cute stuffed hedgehog helped you make the right choice.
> 
> This bag is perfect. Absolutely a dream come true.
> 
> Very glad the mole rats lost fight.
> 
> Enjoy her.[emoji813]







Murphy47 said:


> Great find on the Bay.
> I too have snuck off to the Bay. Selling, not buying. I have tried to be good and not buy bags I don't need, but a few were hiding and past the return window so a-selling I will go.
> Better to afford the bar tab the magically appears when I go to the Mackeral.







misskris03 said:


> great choice, Ludmilla! I want to lift the flap & sniff it right now
> 
> 
> 
> Fuzzy hedgehog has indeed helped to point you in the right direction. Never listen to mole rats; they are known to eat their own feces




Thank you ladies, you are all so kind. [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
I adore hedgehogs. I have to bring some to the island. [emoji38]

Murphy - congrats on staying strong on the bay! How are your sales going? I never sold anything there, but after my recent bag inventory I have some bags that I want to try to sell there. I have been always too chicken to do it. [emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> ...Never listen to mole rats; they are known to eat their own feces



I now cannot unsee this image. 
You have created a mind worm o' horror.

Brilliant work! 
I want to learn this skill.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies, you are all so kind. [emoji4][emoji173]&#65039;
> I adore hedgehogs. I have to bring some to the island. [emoji38]
> 
> Murphy - congrats on staying strong on the bay! How are your sales going? I never sold anything there, but after my recent bag inventory I have some bags that I want to try to sell there. I have been always too chicken to do it. [emoji16]




Sold enough to pay for some new jeans and my spring bag. 
I am pretty good at keeping my bags nice so they sell pretty well. 
You hear lots of horror stories, but I have been lucky, knock wood. 
The bay makes it simple to do. I was nervous at first but getting money from stuff you don't want anymore is AWESOME.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sold enough to pay for some new jeans and my spring bag.
> I am pretty good at keeping my bags nice so they sell pretty well.
> You hear lots of horror stories, but I have been lucky, knock wood.
> The bay makes it simple to do. I was nervous at first but getting money from stuff you don't want anymore is AWESOME.




Sounds promising. I really need to try it. Getting money for stuff you don't use anymore must be very rewarding. The bags I want to sell look still nice... 
A friend told me more or less the same about selling at the bay as you.
Thank you. It's nice to hear other stories besides the usual horror. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds promising. I really need to try it. Getting money for stuff you don't use anymore must be very rewarding. The bags I want to sell look still nice...
> A friend told me more or less the same about selling at the bay as you.
> Thank you. It's nice to hear other stories besides the usual horror. [emoji4]




I have had my share of idiots. There's always one that wants to pay $20 dollars and get free shipping. As if I am having a garage sale. But that's to be expected. 
Start slow with one or two you won't miss and would have donated anyway. That way of something weird happens you won't worry.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> A very very naughty islander sneaked off to the evil bay again. Some mole rats tried to hold me back - in vain.
> 
> View attachment 3296418
> 
> 
> In the future you will find me a lot at the Mackerel sitting on my fingers. And if I try to swim to the bay - please hold me back! [emoji1]




Wow, Ludmilla![emoji3]
Your ebay purchase is a wonder!
I love the Bayswater and you chose the most beautiful colour![emoji106][emoji106]
What a beauty![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Huge huge congrats![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have had my share of idiots. There's always one that wants to pay $20 dollars and get free shipping. As if I am having a garage sale. But that's to be expected.
> Start slow with one or two you won't miss and would have donated anyway. That way of something weird happens you won't worry.




Great advice, Murphy![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds promising. I really need to try it. Getting money for stuff you don't use anymore must be very rewarding. The bags I want to sell look still nice...
> A friend told me more or less the same about selling at the bay as you.
> Thank you. It's nice to hear other stories besides the usual horror. [emoji4]




If you look at the Ebay subforum, Ludmilla, you get so many horrible stories that you become completely paranoid....&#128580;&#128580;
It' s like browsing medical websites when you are developing a unusual headache....you feel like rushing to the emergency room...[emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> If you look at the Ebay subforum, Ludmilla, you get so many horrible stories that you become completely paranoid....&#128580;&#128580;
> It' s like browsing medical websites when you are developing a unusual headache....you feel like rushing to the emergency room...[emoji15]




That is so true. 
A few years ago I had a persistent pain in my right thigh. I googled it and became convinced I had MS. 
Turns out my shoes were too tight and pinching a nerve that ran up to my thigh. Felt like a first year Med student. 
Everyone getting ready for the St. Paddy's Day festivities. 
How about we dye the mole rats green, then chase them around pretending we are St. Patrick? [emoji256]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I now cannot unsee this image.
> You have created a mind worm o' horror.
> 
> Brilliant work!
> I want to learn this skill.



I'm feeling bad that I shared that factoid . Sorry.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> If you look at the Ebay subforum, Ludmilla, you get so many horrible stories that you become completely paranoid....&#128580;&#128580;
> It' s like browsing medical websites when you are developing a unusual headache....you feel like rushing to the emergency room...[emoji15]



Excellent analogy


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I'm feeling bad that I shared that factoid . Sorry.



Hehehe--no wrong, my friend.
If fecal chomping mole rats were the worst of my mindworms, would be very thankful indeed. 

I enjoy science factoids. Thanks. &#9829;


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> If you look at the Ebay subforum, Ludmilla, you get so many horrible stories that you become completely paranoid....&#128580;&#128580;
> It' s like browsing medical websites when you are developing a unusual headache....you feel like rushing to the emergency room...[emoji15]



Bwahahahaha! 
Perfect, Mariapia.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ...Everyone getting ready for the St. Paddy's Day festivities.
> How about we dye the mole rats green, then chase them around pretending we are St. Patrick? [emoji256]



I sense another Happy Mackerel madness fest a-happening, me lassies.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I sense another Happy Mackerel madness fest a-happening, me lassies.




Top of the morning to you lovely ladies! 
Why yes indeed a festival is just what we need. 
Green eggs and ham anyone?


----------



## Murphy47

Just had a horrible flashback. 
Are we sure there are naked mole rats loose, or did we decide to "groom" the groundhogs from the last party? 
Inquiring minds need to know.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> Your ebay purchase is a wonder!
> I love the Bayswater and you chose the most beautiful colour![emoji106][emoji106]
> What a beauty![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Huge huge congrats![emoji7][emoji7]




Aww. Thank you, Mariapia. You are so sweet as always. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> If you look at the Ebay subforum, Ludmilla, you get so many horrible stories that you become completely paranoid....&#128580;&#128580;
> It' s like browsing medical websites when you are developing a unusual headache....you feel like rushing to the emergency room...[emoji15]




That is very true. I was lurking on the ebay subforum too long. [emoji38]
Great comparison! I always "scold" people who google their symptoms...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is so true.
> A few years ago I had a persistent pain in my right thigh. I googled it and became convinced I had MS.
> Turns out my shoes were too tight and pinching a nerve that ran up to my thigh. Felt like a first year Med student.
> Everyone getting ready for the St. Paddy's Day festivities.
> How about we dye the mole rats green, then chase them around pretending we are St. Patrick? [emoji256]







Murphy47 said:


> Just had a horrible flashback.
> Are we sure there are naked mole rats loose, or did we decide to "groom" the groundhogs from the last party?
> Inquiring minds need to know.




Green mole rats. [emoji172] Lovely thought!
Hmmmmm. Groundhogs.... Hmmmm. Groomed groundhogs would fit into the piece of memory where Remainsilly's cat ended the problems with the mole rats. Not sure, though. I only know for sure that guinea pigs also lingered in the whole scheme. [emoji256]
Btw. what did St. Patrick? I'm neither Catholic nor Irish. [emoji38]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Green mole rats. [emoji172] Lovely thought!
> Hmmmmm. Groundhogs.... Hmmmm. Groomed groundhogs would fit into the piece of memory where Remainsilly's cat ended the problems with the mole rats. Not sure, though. I only know for sure that guinea pigs also lingered in the whole scheme. [emoji256]
> Btw. what did St. Patrick? I'm neither Catholic nor Irish. [emoji38]



https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Patrick
Seems he did everything except shave groundhogs, dye them green, then pretend they were festive mole rats.
Which is a shame, perhaps.
Because sounds like the stuff of legend & greatness.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That is very true. I was lurking on the ebay subforum too long. [emoji38]
> Great comparison! I always "scold" people who google their symptoms...




I stopped googling my symptoms some time ago![emoji53]
Whenever I did, It was horrible....
I could not sleep at night, thinking about writing a will....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That is so true.
> A few years ago I had a persistent pain in my right thigh. I googled it and became convinced I had MS.
> Turns out my shoes were too tight and pinching a nerve that ran up to my thigh. Felt like a first year Med student.
> Everyone getting ready for the St. Paddy's Day festivities.
> How about we dye the mole rats green, then chase them around pretending we are St. Patrick? [emoji256]




I could have written this myself, Murphy![emoji23]
I have had all sorts of diseases.....MS is one of them....of course![emoji52]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I could have written this myself, Murphy![emoji23]
> I have had all sorts of diseases.....MS is one of them....of course![emoji52]




The Net has made us more paranoid I think. 
It is good for proving a point to the hubbie tho!
Most shoes are just not made for sturdy German feet. [emoji22]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The Net has made us more paranoid I think.
> It is good for proving a point to the hubbie tho!
> Most shoes are just not made for sturdy German feet. [emoji22]




All of this is true. Esp. the last sentence. [emoji23]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> The Net has made us more paranoid I think.
> It is good for proving a point to the hubbie tho!
> Most shoes are just not made for sturdy German feet. [emoji22]



Some of us counteract Net paranoia with sturdy tinfoil hats & conspiracy theories. 

https://thecryptosphere.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/tinfoil-hat-and-tinfoil-cat.jpg?w=700


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Some of us counteract Net paranoia with sturdy tinfoil hats & conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thecryptosphere.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/tinfoil-hat-and-tinfoil-cat.jpg?w=700




Tinfoil hat too hot in my home state half the year.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Some of us counteract Net paranoia with sturdy tinfoil hats & conspiracy theories.
> 
> 
> 
> https://thecryptosphere.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/tinfoil-hat-and-tinfoil-cat.jpg?w=700




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Nice!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Nice!




Maybe a nice tinfoil parasol. [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saint_Patrick
> 
> Seems he did everything except shave groundhogs, dye them green, then pretend they were festive mole rats.
> 
> Which is a shame, perhaps.
> 
> Because sounds like the stuff of legend & greatness.




Thanks for the link. Seems like St. P. has missed the fun part. [emoji1]



Mariapia said:


> I stopped googling my symptoms some time ago![emoji53]
> Whenever I did, It was horrible....
> I could not sleep at night, thinking about writing a will....[emoji15][emoji15]




Hehehe. You are not alone, Mariapia. [emoji8]



Murphy47 said:


> Maybe a nice tinfoil parasol. [emoji106]&#127995;




Oh, maybe we can communicate with aliens, then. Or sidetrack our lovely landlord. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

St. Patrick wasn't too bright. 
Get rid of snakes....which eat bugs and rats. 
What happens next: famine and plague. 
As for contacting aliens, some weeks I feel like my family members are aliens. 
Who don't listen. 
If we're gonna play X-Files, I wanna be Scully first. 
Think we can convince David Duchovny to visit in lieu of Mr. C?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The Net has made us more paranoid I think.
> It is good for proving a point to the hubbie tho!
> Most shoes are just not made for sturdy German feet. [emoji22]




Or for French feet![emoji15][emoji15]
That's why I stick to my Nikes....[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Or for French feet![emoji15][emoji15]
> That's why I stick to my Nikes....[emoji3]




I think we need to petition designers to make a larger selection of cute shoes for REAL Women's feet no matter the nationality. 
We shall discus at next meeting at the Mackeral.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Some of us counteract Net paranoia with sturdy tinfoil hats & conspiracy theories.
> 
> https://thecryptosphere.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/tinfoil-hat-and-tinfoil-cat.jpg?w=700



Ha!! I had a friend who in college whose girlfriend put tinfoil on her windows so the space aliens couldn't use mind control on her. Yes, she did a lot of drugs. too many, obviously


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ha!! I had a friend who in college whose girlfriend put tinfoil on her windows so the space aliens couldn't use mind control on her. Yes, she did a lot of drugs. too many, obviously




Obviously the wrong kind. Lol. 
I used to put tinfoil in my windows when I lived in Vegas, but to block out the sun, not aliens. 
Guess I was doing it wrong. [emoji12]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Some of us counteract Net paranoia with sturdy tinfoil hats & conspiracy theories.
> 
> https://thecryptosphere.files.wordpress.com/2015/06/tinfoil-hat-and-tinfoil-cat.jpg?w=700





Murphy47 said:


> Obviously the wrong kind. Lol.
> I used to put tinfoil in my windows when I lived in Vegas, but to block out the sun, not aliens.
> Guess I was doing it wrong. [emoji12]



well, the aliens didn't get into your brain, did they? Sounds like you did an excellent job! And as an ancillary bonus, you didn't burn to a crisp in your own home. A win-win.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> well, the aliens didn't get into your brain, did they? Sounds like you did an excellent job! And as an ancillary bonus, you didn't burn to a crisp in your own home. A win-win.




I thought it was the weirdest thing EVER when I first moved there!!!!
Too close to Area 51 and all that, but it does serve a twofold purpose. 
Of course nowadays if you do that, people think you're a dealer so I will have to make due with that pointy tinfoil hat.


----------



## remainsilly

Here's a craft idea, which should scare away mind-ray-happy space aliens.
If someone allows me glue & scissors, next visit to Happy Mackerel. 
http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAnMe4-cEEKiGiqKiC1XXPj_0acG7Xidb7Zpgb49DZONqqW0Kn


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Ha!! I had a friend who in college whose girlfriend put tinfoil on her windows so the space aliens couldn't use mind control on her. Yes, she did a lot of drugs. too many, obviously



Wow.

Reminds of my experience @ a roadside diner.
Guy @ next booth asked waitress to cover windows with foil.
And kept knocking cigarette ash into his own coffee cup. Then drinking it.
Because this prevented the aliens from finding him.

When police arrived, to take him away, he asked to ride in patrol car trunk.
Again, aliens.
Those boogers were everywhere, apparently.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think we need to petition designers to make a larger selection of cute shoes for REAL Women's feet no matter the nationality.
> We shall discus at next meeting at the Mackeral.




I once tried on a pair of Louboutins just for the fun of It....
Couldn't even walk one meter....
They are supposed to be uncomfortable but sell like hot cakes....
Rich fashionistas like taking risks....&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Here's a craft idea, which should scare away mind-ray-happy space aliens.
> If someone allows me glue & scissors, next visit to Happy Mackerel.
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAnMe4-cEEKiGiqKiC1XXPj_0acG7Xidb7Zpgb49DZONqqW0Kn



That is the best alien repellent I've ever seen! That is truly terrifying


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I once tried on a pair of Louboutins just for the fun of It....
> Couldn't even walk one meter....
> They are supposed to be uncomfortable but sell like hot cakes....
> Rich fashionistas like taking risks....&#128580;&#128580;




This happened to me with Bally. The whole weight rested only on my big toe. I couldn't even stand in those shoes. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Here's a craft idea, which should scare away mind-ray-happy space aliens.
> 
> If someone allows me glue & scissors, next visit to Happy Mackerel.
> 
> http://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTAnMe4-cEEKiGiqKiC1XXPj_0acG7Xidb7Zpgb49DZONqqW0Kn




Aw! Owls! [emoji7] Guess they also frighten the neighbour's cat. Not only Aliens. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> Reminds of my experience @ a roadside diner.
> 
> Guy @ next booth asked waitress to cover windows with foil.
> 
> And kept knocking cigarette ash into his own coffee cup. Then drinking it.
> 
> Because this prevented the aliens from finding him.
> 
> 
> 
> When police arrived, to take him away, he asked to ride in patrol car trunk.
> 
> Again, aliens.
> 
> Those boogers were everywhere, apparently.




Hmm. I just wonder if I ever Met someone who was obsessed with aliens. I don't think so. Your story is so fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Used my Le Pliage for running errands today. Had to fetch the "Spectre" DVD from my local bookstore. I have a date with Mr. C. tonight! [emoji322]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmm. I just wonder if I ever Met someone who was obsessed with aliens. I don't think so. Your story is so fun!



Best part was when they opened car boot & let the guy climb in. 
So he'd stop screaming.

God, I hope he found an easier, softer way to live.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Used my Le Pliage for running errands today. Had to fetch the "Spectre" DVD from my local bookstore. I have a date with Mr. C. tonight! [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3299849



Great bag!

Murphy will be knocking down your door, once movie starts.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy will be knocking down your door, once movie starts.




Already have copy from the day they went on sale. [emoji12]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Best part was when they opened car boot & let the guy climb in.
> 
> So he'd stop screaming.
> 
> 
> 
> God, I hope he found an easier, softer way to live.




Funny, but sad. 
I worked with a guy once who brought his invisible friends to work. He'd say things like "Ok, guys lets take out the trash. ". 
People are just odd.


----------



## Murphy47

St. Paddy's day is exploding around here. Lots of Irish, real and honorary, in this area. 
The oldest DD was going to run the marathon today but is suffering bad cold. At least I don't have to stand in the rain shouting encouragement. In school, she refused to run even when she was on the track team (shot/disc) and now it's her sport. 
The youngest DD has Guard competition. She has a strong arm and can twirl that saber as fast and high as any guy. 
You ladies may enjoy this story, knowing me as you do. 
Two nights ago I am FINALLY asleep enough to dream. 
I am having BEST DREAM EVER. 
Of course Mr. C is there, but I have morphed into tall, slinky, well dressed femme fatale and we are zooming around Europe saving the world. 
We BURST into the hotel where the baddies are hiding and who should I see: my husband. Who promptly says,"Hi honey! What's for dinner?"
I make a quick exit to the street, and who do I run smack dab into: my mother. 
Dream over.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Great bag!
> 
> Murphy will be knocking down your door, once movie starts.



Ha!! Right on both counts


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Funny, but sad.
> I worked with a guy once who brought his invisible friends to work. He'd say things like "Ok, guys lets take out the trash. ".
> People are just odd.




Hehehe. This kind of guy is still missing in my weird coworker portfolio.



Murphy47 said:


> St. Paddy's day is exploding around here. Lots of Irish, real and honorary, in this area.
> The oldest DD was going to run the marathon today but is suffering bad cold. At least I don't have to stand in the rain shouting encouragement. In school, she refused to run even when she was on the track team (shot/disc) and now it's her sport.
> The youngest DD has Guard competition. She has a strong arm and can twirl that saber as fast and high as any guy.
> You ladies may enjoy this story, knowing me as you do.
> Two nights ago I am FINALLY asleep enough to dream.
> I am having BEST DREAM EVER.
> Of course Mr. C is there, but I have morphed into tall, slinky, well dressed femme fatale and we are zooming around Europe saving the world.
> We BURST into the hotel where the baddies are hiding and who should I see: my husband. Who promptly says,"Hi honey! What's for dinner?"
> I make a quick exit to the street, and who do I run smack dab into: my mother.
> Dream over.




Your daughters are really sporty. I'm to lazy for fast movements. [emoji1]

At least your dream was fun and had Daniel C. in it. I esp. like the part with your husband. [emoji1] 
I had the most creepiest dream this night. I dreamt that the awkward neighbour from vis-a-vis finally broke loose and the firefighters were there  together with the huge ladder. My brother is the chief of the firefighters irl and he was there, too, and the awkward neighbour killed him with the ladder. Woah! I was wide awake after that and didn't sleep anymore. [emoji15] Don't want to know what my subconciousness wants to tell me with this...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This kind of guy is still missing in my weird coworker portfolio.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your daughters are really sporty. I'm to lazy for fast movements. [emoji1]
> 
> At least your dream was fun and had Daniel C. in it. I esp. like the part with your husband. [emoji1]
> I had the most creepiest dream this night. I dreamt that the awkward neighbour from vis-a-vis finally broke loose and the firefighters were there  together with the huge ladder. My brother is the chief of the firefighters irl and he was there, too, and the awkward neighbour killed him with the ladder. Woah! I was wide awake after that and didn't sleep anymore. [emoji15] Don't want to know what my subconciousness wants to tell me with this...




Your neighbors are ODD that's what it's telling you.


----------



## Murphy47

So last night..again...I am saving the world, this time with Mark Harmon, and my husband shows up AGAIN asking what's for dinner. 
I think my subconscious is telling me I need a day off. 
Or a tinfoil hat. Just too weird.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> So last night..again...I am saving the world, this time with Mark Harmon, and my husband shows up AGAIN asking what's for dinner.
> I think my subconscious is telling me I need a day off.
> Or a tinfoil hat. Just too weird.



Hey, at least you get a few moments of delusional pleasure. That's better than my dream last night. I had a nightmare that Ted Cruz was hitting on me (the IL primary is Tuesday) 

Maybe if I wear a tinfoil hat to bed it will keep Ted out of my head. Hell, I'll wrap my whole body in tinfoil to keep him at bay.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So last night..again...I am saving the world, this time with Mark Harmon, and my husband shows up AGAIN asking what's for dinner.
> I think my subconscious is telling me I need a day off.
> Or a tinfoil hat. Just too weird.




[emoji23] Obviously, your DH smells somehow when you have fun with other men. [emoji6]



misskris03 said:


> Hey, at least you get a few moments of delusional pleasure. That's better than my dream last night. I had a nightmare that Ted Cruz was hitting on me (the IL primary is Tuesday)
> 
> Maybe if I wear a tinfoil hat to bed it will keep Ted out of my head. Hell, I'll wrap my whole body in tinfoil to keep him at bay.




[emoji37]

Here, no awkward dreams at all. No dead relatives, but, no Daniel C., also. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] Obviously, your DH smells somehow when you have fun with other men. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji37]
> 
> Here, no awkward dreams at all. No dead relatives, but, no Daniel C., also. [emoji4]




There was no hanky panky (damn the luck). Just me being a sneaky peaky spy and helping save the world. Until dinner time. Lol. 
I think it's DEFINITELY time for the tin foil hat.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> There was no hanky panky (damn the luck). Just me being a sneaky peaky spy and helping save the world. Until dinner time. Lol.
> I think it's DEFINITELY time for the tin foil hat.




Well, saving the world with attractive men is definitely more fun than preparing dinner. [emoji6]
I agree on the tin foil hat... [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, saving the world with attractive men is definitely more fun than preparing dinner. [emoji6]
> I agree on the tin foil hat... [emoji1]




I think a day off Mom duty is in order!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think a day off Mom duty is in order!




Yes, definitely! You could do some bag shopping. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Well, saving the world with attractive men is definitely more fun than preparing dinner. [emoji6]
> I agree on the tin foil hat... [emoji1]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] To save the world......
I have several attractive men on my wish list.....[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, definitely! You could do some bag shopping. [emoji6]




That is an excellent idea my friend. 
I had to return the Mini LP as the zipper stopped working the first day I tried to carry it. So bag shopping it is!!!
Y'all are my favorite enablers.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning fellow islanders[emoji256]
Its Election Day here in the Middle. 
As well as the Ides of March. 
Weather forecast is Sunny and 79F. 
Voter turnout is expected to be high and what an interesting selection of candidates we have to choose from. 
My favorite part: fashion policing. 
The area I vote in is an interesting mix of old timers/country folks/ and transplants. 
There will be overalls and bad teeth. Some polyester pant suits. A sprinkling of hipsters with skinny jeans and flip flops. And by far the biggest category: size 2 yoga pants on size 16 butts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] To save the world......
> I have several attractive men on my wish list.....[emoji3][emoji3]




Me too. Ahhhhhh attractive men... Not there when you need them... [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is an excellent idea my friend.
> I had to return the Mini LP as the zipper stopped working the first day I tried to carry it. So bag shopping it is!!!
> Y'all are my favorite enablers.




Oh no, you have no luck with LC lately. [emoji58]
But, what an excellent excuse to do some shopping. Wishing you good luck! [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Good morning fellow islanders[emoji256]
> Its Election Day here in the Middle.
> As well as the Ides of March.
> Weather forecast is Sunny and 79F.
> Voter turnout is expected to be high and what an interesting selection of candidates we have to choose from.
> My favorite part: fashion policing.
> The area I vote in is an interesting mix of old timers/country folks/ and transplants.
> There will be overalls and bad teeth. Some polyester pant suits. A sprinkling of hipsters with skinny jeans and flip flops. And by far the biggest category: size 2 yoga pants on size 16 butts.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Sounds like you are having a great time. I love fashion policing.


----------



## Ludmilla

They are drilling again. [emoji322] And after a lovely spring day yesterday, we are enjoying heavy snowfall, today.
But, everything is better than my future boss. He will start on the 1st of April. I think this is day when I take my burn-out leave. Seriously, he is an a**. And silly. Who starts messing with the admin girl BEFORE starting as the new boss? [emoji36] 
Using my caramel candy bag this week.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> They are drilling again. [emoji322] And after a lovely spring day yesterday, we are enjoying heavy snowfall, today.
> But, everything is better than my future boss. He will start on the 1st of April. I think this is day when I take my burn-out leave. Seriously, he is an a**. And silly. Who starts messing with the admin girl BEFORE starting as the new boss? [emoji36]
> Using my caramel candy bag this week.
> 
> View attachment 3302422




Beautiful bag. LOVE the scarf. 
Boss sounds like total @SS. How old is he, 12?
Everyone knows you don't fool around with your own admin girl cause when things go badly ( and they always do) you don't get your messages or mail. What a yutz. 
I think you should definitely take a Sabbatical, but not til he knows who's REALLY in charge.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> They are drilling again. [emoji322] And after a lovely spring day yesterday, we are enjoying heavy snowfall, today.
> But, everything is better than my future boss. He will start on the 1st of April. I think this is day when I take my burn-out leave. Seriously, he is an a**. And silly. Who starts messing with the admin girl BEFORE starting as the new boss? [emoji36]
> Using my caramel candy bag this week.
> 
> View attachment 3302422


Ah, pre-chloe bag returneth for her owed full week! 

This is the perfect "welcome" present, for your evil leprechaun boss:
http://pre07.deviantart.net/8629/th/pre/i/2009/271/e/8/evil_leprechaun_by_darkasylumxxx.jpg

And we'll have lots of fashion police opportunities, shamrocking style, come 17 March:
http://www.costumeguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/luckysuit-117x300.jpg

Wonder what the mole rats will wear?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That is an excellent idea my friend.
> I had to return the Mini LP as the zipper stopped working the first day I tried to carry it. So bag shopping it is!!!
> Y'all are my favorite enablers.



Shame about mini lp.
Cute bag.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Shame about mini lp.
> 
> Cute bag.




And the color was just so perfect. [emoji45]
I will just have to keep looking.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> That is an excellent idea my friend.
> I had to return the Mini LP as the zipper stopped working the first day I tried to carry it. So bag shopping it is!!!
> Y'all are my favorite enablers.



That's a shame. But I'm sure you'll find a suitable replacement soon.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Ah, pre-chloe bag returneth for her owed full week!
> 
> This is the perfect "welcome" present, for your evil leprechaun boss:
> http://pre07.deviantart.net/8629/th/pre/i/2009/271/e/8/evil_leprechaun_by_darkasylumxxx.jpg
> 
> And we'll have lots of fashion police opportunities, shamrocking style, come 17 March:
> http://www.costumeguide.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/02/luckysuit-117x300.jpg
> 
> Wonder what the mole rats will wear?



You never know when it comes to naked mole rats.

They might arrive looking decent:
https://image.spreadshirtmedia.com/image-server/v1/designs/11355388,width=178,height=178,version=1320836481/naked-mole-rat.png

But after a few drinks, all bets are off:
http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.10784713.4053/raf,220x200,075,f,9ec0d5:0d26d5c715.u4.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> You never know when it comes to naked mole rats.
> 
> 
> 
> They might arrive looking decent:
> 
> https://image.spreadshirtmedia.com/...ght=178,version=1320836481/naked-mole-rat.png
> 
> 
> 
> But after a few drinks, all bets are off:
> 
> http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.10784713.4053/raf,220x200,075,f,9ec0d5:0d26d5c715.u4.jpg




Oh so very true!
I will all be fine as long as WE don't go swimming in the martini glasses. 
I don't mind being shaken or stirred but dunked is another story.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> You never know when it comes to naked mole rats.
> 
> They might arrive looking decent:
> https://image.spreadshirtmedia.com/image-server/v1/designs/11355388,width=178,height=178,version=1320836481/naked-mole-rat.png
> 
> But after a few drinks, all bets are off:
> http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.10784713.4053/raf,220x200,075,f,9ec0d5:0d26d5c715.u4.jpg


Hehehehe--brilliant stuff!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Oh so very true!
> I will all be fine as long as WE don't go swimming in the martini glasses.
> I don't mind being shaken or stirred but dunked is another story.



If I have more than one martini, you'll probably see me swimming around naked with the mole rats. Terrifying. artyhat:


----------



## Ludmilla

You are all cheering me up, ladies! Thank you so much. The St. Patrick pictures are hilarious. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning fellow islanders[emoji256]
> Its Election Day here in the Middle.
> As well as the Ides of March.
> Weather forecast is Sunny and 79F.
> Voter turnout is expected to be high and what an interesting selection of candidates we have to choose from.
> My favorite part: fashion policing.
> The area I vote in is an interesting mix of old timers/country folks/ and transplants.
> There will be overalls and bad teeth. Some polyester pant suits. A sprinkling of hipsters with skinny jeans and flip flops. And by far the biggest category: size 2 yoga pants on size 16 butts.




I love your description, Murphy!
I can picture them all![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

And u may get to see them all again. The difference in votes was less than half of one percent so there may be a revote.


----------



## Murphy47

Erin Go Bragh ladies!
Tonight's festivities should be awesome. 
Green eggs and ham. All manner of green beverages. Irish dancers, bag pipes and of course the highly celebrated naked mole rats. 
Our favorite bar keep has assured me plentiful pasties both meat and vegetarian. 
Grab your green clothes and join me for fun and frolic down at the Mackeral.


----------



## remainsilly

Have been awake all night, waiting.
But my leprechaun trap remains empty. 

http://creeksidelearning.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/IMG_4527-746x1024.jpg

Plan A: hope that I'll catch one in time for our island party. 
Plan B: peel away coins, glued onto trap's top, & buy onion rings.


----------



## Murphy47

I will bring some change to help with the onion ring purchases. [emoji256]
Did you put a wee drop of whiskey on the trap as that is a Leprechauns favorite drink?


----------



## remainsilly

Sigh, no.
After seeing how I handled glue bottle, no one would let me near whiskey. 

No leprechaun booze could be the problem.

Hmm.
Solution: pile on more glue, then scrawl, "this is whiskey --->" beside it!

(Sherlock can't touch my mad problem solving skills.  )


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sigh, no.
> 
> After seeing how I handled glue bottle, no one would let me near whiskey.
> 
> 
> 
> No leprechaun booze could be the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> 
> Solution: pile on more glue, then scrawl, "this is whiskey --->" beside it!
> 
> 
> 
> (Sherlock can't touch my mad problem solving skills.  )




This may work as leprechauns don't read.


----------



## remainsilly

I found a leprechaun near my trap!!!   

He says he likes to sniff glue.
And is between jobs @ the moment.
But has big plans.
So could we all lend him some money, until Easter.
Because he'll pay it back, promise.

http://fscomps.fotosearch.com/printcomp.aspx?filepath=CSP/CSP409/k4093412.jpg&papersize=24x36&paperstyle=crop&paperborder=0

This leprechaun lacks magical payout. 

Still, may be tons o' fun when introduced to naked mole rats & green paint.
See everyone @ the Mackerel!


----------



## Murphy47

Slainte


----------



## Ludmilla

This leprechaun "between two jobs" is haunting me. Both jobs are about silly stuff, drilling and more silly stuff popping up at work. If I can lay my hands on that little sucker... [emoji36]

Seeing you at the Mackerel, ladies! [emoji256][emoji482][emoji256]


----------



## Ludmilla

As I could really do with some luck with all my work related leprechauns I loaded Miss Pickle for tomorrow.
Here she is - waiting paitently together with my shamrock cushion. [emoji256][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji256]




Probably I should have worn her today, already.
What did you all wear today? Did you wear some green?


----------



## Murphy47

Of course[emoji256] I chose a multicolored scarf with green stripes as I wanted to save the shiny green suit for our party at the Mackeral.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I found a leprechaun near my trap!!!
> 
> He says he likes to sniff glue.
> And is between jobs @ the moment.
> But has big plans.
> So could we all lend him some money, until Easter.
> Because he'll pay it back, promise.
> 
> http://fscomps.fotosearch.com/print...papersize=24x36&paperstyle=crop&paperborder=0
> 
> This leprechaun lacks magical payout.
> 
> Still, may be tons o' fun when introduced to naked mole rats & green paint.
> See everyone @ the Mackerel!



I can't wait!!  Happy St. Patrick's Day!


----------



## neverending

Mariapia said:


> They are made in Italy but it´s a French brand. There are lots of Minelli shops in France. They sell shoes and bags. I know there are shops in Belgium and Switzerland too.



Interesting, I'll search for them. I'll be in Paris for Easter!!!


----------



## Murphy47

neverending said:


> Interesting, I'll search for them. I'll be in Paris for Easter!!!




How fun! Does the Parisians do anything special for Easter?
My mom and daughters will be in London for Easter and I am looking forward to it. 
No Easter baskets for mostly grown young ladies.


----------



## neverending

Murphy47 said:


> How fun! Does the Parisians do anything special for Easter?
> My mom and daughters will be in London for Easter and I am looking forward to it.
> No Easter baskets for mostly grown young ladies.



I don't know! I'm an italian, living between NY and Sydney so... not really a parisienne


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> How fun! Does the Parisians do anything special for Easter?
> My mom and daughters will be in London for Easter and I am looking forward to it.
> No Easter baskets for mostly grown young ladies.



Mariapia will be able to answer best.

I know chocolate is important to Paris Easter.
As should be. 
Chocolate bunnies, hens, bells--& the April fish should be seen.

Easter Monday is public holiday.
Will be beautiful time to visit.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> As I could really do with some luck with all my work related leprechauns I loaded Miss Pickle for tomorrow.
> Here she is - waiting paitently together with my shamrock cushion. [emoji256][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji256]
> 
> View attachment 3304468
> 
> 
> Probably I should have worn her today, already.
> What did you all wear today? Did you wear some green?


Lovely photo!
Enjoy wearing Miss Pickle. &#9829;


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Lovely photo!
> 
> Enjoy wearing Miss Pickle. [emoji813]




Thank you. Waiting for my train to work. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Mariapia will be able to answer best.
> 
> 
> 
> I know chocolate is important to Paris Easter.
> 
> As should be.
> 
> Chocolate bunnies, hens, bells--& the April fish should be seen.
> 
> 
> 
> Easter Monday is public holiday.
> 
> Will be beautiful time to visit.




Sounds very familiar to German Eastern. We also have a cake in lamb form. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Cake, chocolates. [emoji253][emoji516]PERFECT.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cake, chocolates. [emoji253][emoji516]PERFECT.




Ha! Yes. Just after getting rid of some superfluous extra weight from Christmas Easter goodies come along. [emoji4]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Yes. Just after getting rid of some superfluous extra weight from Christmas Easter goodies come along. [emoji4]



So True!! How did Miss Pickle enjoy her day out? I hope you both had a happy St. Patrick's day.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> So True!! How did Miss Pickle enjoy her day out? I hope you both had a happy St. Patrick's day.




It was a nice sunny day. I think Missy enjoyed being out of the grey dustbag. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

The island seems to be busy with Easter preperations... Trying to find good hiding places for the mole rats I guess.

I was out and about a lot today. Visited my niece's birthday party together with one of my trusty Picard bags.




Hope you all enjoy a nice Saturday! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The island seems to be busy with Easter preperations... Trying to find good hiding places for the mole rats I guess.
> 
> I was out and about a lot today. Visited my niece's birthday party together with one of my trusty Picard bags.
> 
> View attachment 3306264
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy a nice Saturday! [emoji4]




Glad you're having a great day! 
Just discovered Picard today on line. Awesome looking bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you're having a great day!
> Just discovered Picard today on line. Awesome looking bags!




Picard is a German brand. You see them quite a lot around here. They make some very pretty stuff. My first leather bags are all Picard bags. I have 5 of them - if my brain does not fail me. [emoji4]
I'm glad that you like them.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The island seems to be busy with Easter preperations... Trying to find good hiding places for the mole rats I guess.
> 
> I was out and about a lot today. Visited my niece's birthday party together with one of my trusty Picard bags.
> 
> View attachment 3306264
> 
> 
> Hope you all enjoy a nice Saturday! [emoji4]


Picard bag looks lush & smooshy&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;
---
Hmm. Easter & hiding mole rats.
Perfect!

Let's all play a quick, pre-holiday game of "Spot the Easter Mole Rats!"
Can you find the little naked boogers, in each photo link?

http://m5.paperblog.com/i/86/863014/the-worlds-top-10-best-images-of-animals-with-L-9FDCuN.jpeg

http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.49067220.5010/flat,220x200,075,t.jpg

http://pre09.deviantart.net/dc96/th/pre/i/2014/163/6/2/fallout__happy_easter__by_dr_borous-d7m3fgs.png

https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2e/e2/d6/2ee2d60d4debb28cf11bac0211a083ab.jpg


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Picard bag looks lush & smooshy&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;
> ---
> Hmm. Easter & hiding mole rats.
> Perfect!
> 
> Let's all play a quick, pre-holiday game of "Spot the Easter Mole Rats!"
> Can you find the little naked boogers, in each photo link?
> 
> http://m5.paperblog.com/i/86/863014/the-worlds-top-10-best-images-of-animals-with-L-9FDCuN.jpeg
> 
> http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.49067220.5010/flat,220x200,075,t.jpg
> 
> http://pre09.deviantart.net/dc96/th...llout__happy_easter__by_dr_borous-d7m3fgs.png
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2e/e2/d6/2ee2d60d4debb28cf11bac0211a083ab.jpg



Ha!! That last one is liable to give someone nightmares! 

I'm sort of stunned that you were able to find *several* easter themed mole rat pix to post. Yay internets.

This guy seems more keen on Cinco de Mayo.
http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/813eUtSxMEL._SX425_.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

Cinco de Mayo. Yeah. There's a holiday I can truly support. 
Enchiladas, burritos, carne asada. And best of all....Margaritas!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Ha!! That last one is liable to give someone nightmares!
> 
> I'm sort of stunned that you were able to find *several* easter themed mole rat pix to post. Yay internets.
> 
> This guy seems more keen on Cinco de Mayo.
> http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/813eUtSxMEL._SX425_.jpg


When many of the naked mole rats left our island--began taking over the world.
Including major holidays, I guess. 
Hanging out with us must have brain warping effects. 

I wholeheartedly vote that nachos become official island Easter snack.
Cinco de Mayo me, rabbit/mole rat!
But leave some chocolate, too. For later.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> When many of the naked mole rats left our island--began taking over the world.
> 
> Including major holidays, I guess.
> 
> Hanging out with us must have brain warping effects.
> 
> 
> 
> I wholeheartedly vote that nachos become official island Easter snack.
> 
> Cinco de Mayo me, rabbit/mole rat!
> 
> But leave some chocolate, too. For later.




Greetings fellow islanders! 

Chocolate, nachos and margaritas?!? 
What a combo. 
Sounds like we're all having PMS. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings fellow islanders!
> 
> Chocolate, nachos and margaritas?!?
> What a combo.
> Sounds like we're all having PMS. Lol.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Picard bag looks lush & smooshy&#9825;[emoji813]&#9825;
> 
> ---
> 
> Hmm. Easter & hiding mole rats.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's all play a quick, pre-holiday game of "Spot the Easter Mole Rats!"
> 
> Can you find the little naked boogers, in each photo link?
> 
> 
> 
> http://m5.paperblog.com/i/86/863014/the-worlds-top-10-best-images-of-animals-with-L-9FDCuN.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> http://ih1.redbubble.net/image.49067220.5010/flat,220x200,075,t.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> http://pre09.deviantart.net/dc96/th...llout__happy_easter__by_dr_borous-d7m3fgs.png
> 
> 
> 
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/2e/e2/d6/2ee2d60d4debb28cf11bac0211a083ab.jpg




Ok. This is scary. Esp. the last picture. Obviously the mole rats are not molesting only the Mackerel, but also the whole Internet. [emoji15]

Thanks for the bag love. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings fellow islanders!
> 
> Chocolate, nachos and margaritas?!?
> What a combo.
> Sounds like we're all having PMS. Lol.



Sounds .like a good combination to me


----------



## Murphy47

That's why it always works !


----------



## remainsilly

Rule 1, for chocolate/nachos/margaritas Easter party:

If suddenly want to drape sweatpants over head, wear thermal underwear, stick green onions up nose--
Stop drinking margaritas.
Because you're NOT the Easter bunny.
And will be immortalized in photos as an off-kilter lunatic who terrified children.

http://www.teamjimmyjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/201212260137174.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Rule 1, for chocolate/nachos/margaritas Easter party:
> 
> 
> 
> If suddenly want to drape sweatpants over head, wear thermal underwear, stick green onions up nose--
> 
> Stop drinking margaritas.
> 
> Because you're NOT the Easter bunny.
> 
> And will be immortalized in photos as an off-kilter lunatic who terrified children.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.teamjimmyjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/201212260137174.jpg




These RULES are just ruining all the fun. 
No knitting needles, no glue guns, no exotic dancers, no darts and no cardboard cutouts of Mr. C to throw said darts at. 
If we can't sing off key and wear sweatpants on our head  clad only in thermal underwear and flip flops what is left?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly, I hope you clear your search bar occasionally because if the FBI ever shows up, you got some 'splaining to do. 
Where do you find this stuff? 
If these are family photos you need more than ONE margarita. 
Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> These RULES are just ruining all the fun.
> No knitting needles, no glue guns, no exotic dancers, no darts and no cardboard cutouts of Mr. C to throw said darts at.
> If we can't sing off key and wear sweatpants on our head  clad only in thermal underwear and flip flops what is left?



Ignoring the rules is what's left. 
When all else fails to cause a horde of giggling islanders to run loose with scissors & darts.
Wearing sweatpants over our heads.

You're quite right--rules are for tools & fools.
Not us cools. 
---
The mole rats whisper in my ear, telling me where to find odd photos online.
They've hacked into worldwide web, also.
Wiley critters.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ignoring the rules is what's left.
> 
> When all else fails to cause a horde of giggling islanders to run loose with scissors & darts.
> 
> Wearing sweatpants over our heads.
> 
> 
> 
> You're quite right--rules are for tools & fools.
> 
> Not us cools.
> 
> ---
> 
> The mole rats whisper in my ear, telling me where to find odd photos online.
> 
> They've hacked into worldwide web, also.
> 
> Wiley critters.




If you're gonna go through life naked, you gotta be wiley. So the mole rats may be on to something.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Rule 1, for chocolate/nachos/margaritas Easter party:
> 
> 
> 
> If suddenly want to drape sweatpants over head, wear thermal underwear, stick green onions up nose--
> 
> Stop drinking margaritas.
> 
> Because you're NOT the Easter bunny.
> 
> And will be immortalized in photos as an off-kilter lunatic who terrified children.
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.teamjimmyjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/201212260137174.jpg




[emoji15] Mrs. Flyingneedle had definitely too many margaritas. [emoji23]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> If you're gonna go through life naked, you gotta be wiley. So the mole rats may be on to something.





Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] Mrs. Flyingneedle had definitely too many margaritas. [emoji23]



Ha!! That is one scary bunny. What is with the scallions in the nose???!! But probably less scary than naked. Glad she didn't down a couple more margaritas....


----------



## Murphy47

There's always one person at the party dancing alone WAY to early in the evening. I'm guessing it's her.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> There's always one person at the party dancing alone WAY to early in the evening. I'm guessing it's her.



Could be this one, instead:
https://bizarrocentral.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/scariest-costume-ever.jpg?w=590


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Could be this one, instead:
> 
> https://bizarrocentral.files.wordpress.com/2013/03/scariest-costume-ever.jpg?w=590




I think that will be burned into my brain forever  wow.

I wonder whether It was intentionally nightmarish or simply awful judgment. But really, I don't suppose I want to know too much about how this person thinks...yikes.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I think that will be burned into my brain forever  wow.
> 
> I wonder whether It was intentionally nightmarish or simply awful judgment. But really, I don't suppose I want to know too much about how this person thinks...yikes.




Somethings you just can't unsee. Better not to think of it at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lesson #1 of March 22: never click on Remainsilly's links while breakfast.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Lesson #1 of March 22: never click on Remainsilly's links while breakfast.




Wise idea my friend.


----------



## remainsilly

*morning oatmeal & juice spew warning*--
Horrifying Easter bunny photo #3:
http://cdn.happyplace.com/assets/images/2013/03/5152f7d119817.jpeg

A hopping mess of no-no-no & wtf?!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> *morning oatmeal & juice spew warning*--
> 
> Horrifying Easter bunny photo #3:
> 
> http://cdn.happyplace.com/assets/images/2013/03/5152f7d119817.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> A hopping mess of no-no-no & wtf?!




Thanks for the warning. My phone was cleverer than me and did non open the link. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the warning. My phone was cleverer than me and did non open the link. [emoji38]




Ahh. The link works when I quote you... Hm. Lessons of yesterday not learnt... [emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ahh. The link works when I quote you... Hm. Lessons of yesterday not learnt... [emoji23]




I noticed that myself. Weird how that (doesn't) work. 
Yesterday was a perfect spring day, sunny and 72. Today: snow. 
I like variety but this is just too crazy. 
The girls are FINALLY too old for Easter baskets. Hoppy dance. 
I will be sleeping in that day for a change. How about you ladies?


----------



## Ludmilla

Our weather changes from day to day, too. My migraine is VERY happy about this. [emoji16] 
Hehehe. No Easter baskets here... I hope to be lazy. Sleep sounds lovely. On Sunday my brother is visiting with his family.


----------



## Ludmilla

The shepherd of our lovely island begs to stay away from his sheep this year. He says we should colour eggs, only.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The shepherd of our lovely island begs to stay away from his sheep this year. He says we should colour eggs, only.
> 
> View attachment 3309646


Sigh.
This completely ruins my Easter plans. And leaves me with 5 buckets of blue dye, now useless. 

Ah well.
Ol' wonky link has Easter bunny terror image #4 for islanders:

http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/346187/slide_346187_3636347_free.jpg
Only the good die young.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> 
> This completely ruins my Easter plans. And leaves me with 5 buckets of blue dye, now useless.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Ol' wonky link has Easter bunny terror image #4 for islanders:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/346187/slide_346187_3636347_free.jpg
> 
> Only the good die young.




What ARE we going to do with all that dye?
Guess we'll have to lasso and dye some remaining mole rats.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Our weather changes from day to day, too. My migraine is VERY happy about this. [emoji16]
> Hehehe. No Easter baskets here... I hope to be lazy. Sleep sounds lovely. On Sunday my brother is visiting with his family.



Ugh! I had a migraine the other day. horrible. Thanks for reminding the Easter Bunny in this house to go shopping for chocolate.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> 
> This completely ruins my Easter plans. And leaves me with 5 buckets of blue dye, now useless.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah well.
> 
> Ol' wonky link has Easter bunny terror image #4 for islanders:
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/346187/slide_346187_3636347_free.jpg
> 
> Only the good die young.







Murphy47 said:


> What ARE we going to do with all that dye?
> Guess we'll have to lasso and dye some remaining mole rats.




Well, we could still use it for the eggs, couldn't we?! Better than using onion skin like dear mother did. The eggs look like my oak Alexa...




Or we could use the dye on this guy:


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Ugh! I had a migraine the other day. horrible. Thanks for reminding the Easter Bunny in this house to go shopping for chocolate.




Ugh. My migraine is coming and going since a few days, now. [emoji16]
Happy egg hunting to you! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Well, we could still use it for the eggs, couldn't we?! Better than using onion skin like dear mother did. The eggs look like my oak Alexa...
> 
> View attachment 3310204
> 
> 
> Or we could use the dye on this guy:
> 
> View attachment 3310205


Hehehehe--oak lexy eggs! 
Onion skins create brown color?

A friend once experimented with natural dyes.
Walnuts needed to sit awhile in jar of liquid--but, she closed lid, so whole mess exploded.
Gave up & bought ready-made dye again. x)

Yes--lovely blue rabbit would be perfect companion for blue mole rats.


----------



## remainsilly

Psycho rabbit of the day:
http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/346187/slide_346187_3636340_free.jpg

Not enough hugs as a child. Or too many.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Psycho rabbit of the day:
> 
> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/346187/slide_346187_3636340_free.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Not enough hugs as a child. Or too many.




Disturbing.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehehehe--oak lexy eggs!
> 
> Onion skins create brown color?
> 
> 
> 
> A friend once experimented with natural dyes.
> 
> Walnuts needed to sit awhile in jar of liquid--but, she closed lid, so whole mess exploded.
> 
> Gave up & bought ready-made dye again. x)
> 
> 
> 
> Yes--lovely blue rabbit would be perfect companion for blue mole rats.




Hehehe. Exploding dye. Sounds like island mischief. [emoji1]



Murphy47 said:


> Disturbing.




[emoji15] +1


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Exploding dye. Sounds like island mischief. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji15] +1




I thought those of us on the island were a little on the "unique" side. 
These photos make us look MAINSTREAM.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I thought those of us on the island were a little on the "unique" side.
> These photos make us look MAINSTREAM.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] This is true.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Well, we could still use it for the eggs, couldn't we?! Better than using onion skin like dear mother did. The eggs look like my oak Alexa...
> 
> View attachment 3310204
> 
> 
> Or we could use the dye on this guy:
> 
> View attachment 3310205



I had no idea you can dye eggs with onion skin. I usually do that crazy bright red dye for Greek Easter. Definitely not as organic as onion skin. Makes me look like an axe murder for a couple of days as well :/


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Psycho rabbit of the day:
> http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/346187/slide_346187_3636340_free.jpg
> 
> Not enough hugs as a child. Or too many.



Ha!!!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> The shepherd of our lovely island begs to stay away from his sheep this year. He says we should colour eggs, only.
> 
> View attachment 3309646



My sheep-obsessed son thinks they look fabulous!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The shepherd of our lovely island begs to stay away from his sheep this year. He says we should colour eggs, only.
> 
> View attachment 3309646




Okay fiiiiine. We will only dye the mole rats. 
Is it just me or is the indigenous population of our island getting a little......priggish?


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, Good Friday.
And here's creepy bunny of the day:
http://justsomething.co/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/creepy-easter-bunnies-3.jpg

When his political career failed, the rabbit gig seemed a good option.
Along with lurking in snowy carparks. Waving. 
Always, smiling & waving.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> My sheep-obsessed son thinks they look fabulous!



I liked the pink sheep, too.
Very punk rock meets barn dances.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, Good Friday.
> 
> And here's creepy bunny of the day:
> 
> http://justsomething.co/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/creepy-easter-bunnies-3.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> When his political career failed, the rabbit gig seemed a good option.
> 
> Along with lurking in snowy carparks. Waving.
> 
> Always, smiling & waving.




They get creepier from day to day. Scary. [emoji33]



remainsilly said:


> I liked the pink sheep, too.
> 
> Very punk rock meets barn dances.




And after some rain you can make a shearling Roxette out of them...




(Misskris do not show this post to your sheep obsessed boy. [emoji6])


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day. Postina for lunch.




What bags are you going to wear during the Easter weekend?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> They get creepier from day to day. Scary. [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some rain you can make a shearling Roxette out of them...
> 
> View attachment 3311285
> 
> 
> (Misskris do not show this post to your sheep obsessed boy. [emoji6])


This bag, truly, is more horrifying than any creepy bunny photo.
Let's pool our funds to have every image removed from web search engines.
So no one speaks of its evil to small children.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day. Postina for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3311322
> 
> 
> What bags are you going to wear during the Easter weekend?


Postina is soooooo smooshy lovely! &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;

Am struggling to continue with mulberry lily (Easter lily!).
Because deadly ponies forest green bag echoes spring leaves & goodness.


----------



## Murphy47

I haven't on a bag yet, but these look tasty


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I haven't on a bag yet, but these look tasty
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3311526


Love these cupcakes!
Especially orange, circus peanuts candies--as bunny feet. &#9825;
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## remainsilly

Approaching the Easter finale of terrifying bunny photos--
But, here is today's:
http://www.teamjimmyjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Creepy-Easter-Bunny-Pics-1.jpg

When carrots misbehave, it isn't pretty.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> They get creepier from day to day. Scary. [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And after some rain you can make a shearling Roxette out of them...
> 
> View attachment 3311285
> 
> 
> (Misskris do not show this post to your sheep obsessed boy. [emoji6])



Ha!!  That *is* scary. And not just to sheep-lovers. It looks like those fuzzy toilet bowl accessories that I remember from the 1970s and 80s:

http://cdn2.hubspot.net/hub/352741/file-1999850000-jpg/blog-files/oilet-rug.jpg?t=1453476799877


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Approaching the Easter finale of terrifying bunny photos--
> But, here is today's:
> http://www.teamjimmyjoe.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Creepy-Easter-Bunny-Pics-1.jpg
> 
> When carrots misbehave, it isn't pretty.



Ha!!! you are the queen of google image search!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Love these cupcakes!
> Especially orange, circus peanuts candies--as bunny feet. &#9825;
> Thanks for sharing.



so *that's* what those circus peanut candies are good for. Those are so weird. Why are the peanuts orange? And why don't they taste like peanuts?


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day. Postina for lunch.
> 
> View attachment 3311322
> 
> 
> What bags are you going to wear during the Easter weekend?





remainsilly said:


> Postina is soooooo smooshy lovely! &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;
> 
> Am struggling to continue with mulberry lily (Easter lily!).
> Because deadly ponies forest green bag echoes spring leaves & goodness.



Excellent choices all!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> so *that's* what those circus peanut candies are good for. Those are so weird. Why are the peanuts orange? And why don't they taste like peanuts?



I feel the same.
A sort of chalky taste.

Had a grandfather who loved them.
Ate whilst watching television, kept a jar on end table. By his chair.

Boggled my mind, even as a child.
But liked happy color.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I feel the same.
> 
> A sort of chalky taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a grandfather who loved them.
> 
> Ate whilst watching television, kept a jar on end table. By his chair.
> 
> 
> 
> Boggled my mind, even as a child.
> 
> But liked happy color.




All hail queens of Google search (bowing down). 
Circus peanuts are only SHAPED like peanuts and are really a marshmallow type fluff (like Peeps). 
The age of said "peanuts" give them their texture. The older they are the chewier they are.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I feel the same.
> 
> A sort of chalky taste.
> 
> 
> 
> Had a grandfather who loved them.
> 
> Ate whilst watching television, kept a jar on end table. By his chair.
> 
> 
> 
> Boggled my mind, even as a child.
> 
> But liked happy color.




That is adorable. I remember my grandfathers each had their own chairs in their respective rooms with the television as well. So did my dad


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> View attachment 3312788




Happy Easter to everyone![emoji7][emoji7]
I have already had too much chocolate![emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy Easter to everyone![emoji7][emoji7]
> I have already had too much chocolate![emoji6][emoji6]




Happy Easter everyone! 
No kids means no baskets. Which it never dawned on me means no chocolate for me. How did I miss that one? 
So I will be hitting up Walgreens later today!


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, Easter.
A time for celebration, redemption & jelly beans.
And the final creepy bunny photo! 

With so many to choose from, requires an official island-wide vote.
Which image will be our Easter creepy winner?

1) Ralph, the almost 55lb /24, 95kg rabbit in UK--
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/31/article-2301884-19046FFD000005DC-165_634x499.jpg

2) zombie rabbit--
http://t00.deviantart.net/KgOkKr6RJ_EjhaHWdJBQqytwtQU=/300x200/filters:fixed_height(100,100):origin()/pre04/639f/th/pre/i/2016/043/c/3/psycho_zombie_bunny_by_quest007-d3em4fp.png

3) tragic hairstyle, spawned from pit of hellish madness--
http://cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/thumbs/easter-bunny-hairdos.jpeg

By end of day, hopefully, will have our creepy bunny champion votes sorted. Hurray! x)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, Easter.
> 
> A time for celebration, redemption & jelly beans.
> 
> And the final creepy bunny photo!
> 
> 
> 
> With so many to choose from, requires an official island-wide vote.
> 
> Which image will be our Easter creepy winner?
> 
> 
> 
> 1) Ralph, the almost 55lb /24, 95kg rabbit in UK--
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/03/31/article-2301884-19046FFD000005DC-165_634x499.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> 2) zombie rabbit--
> 
> http://t00.deviantart.net/KgOkKr6RJ...3/psycho_zombie_bunny_by_quest007-d3em4fp.png
> 
> 
> 
> 3) tragic hairstyle, spawned from pit of hellish madness--
> 
> http://cdn.trendhunterstatic.com/thumbs/easter-bunny-hairdos.jpeg
> 
> 
> 
> By end of day, hopefully, will have our creepy bunny champion votes sorted. Hurray! x)




This require MUCH consideration. 
Will reflect whilst eating Jelly Beans.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, I have decided. It's #3 for me. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Number 3 for me as well![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Gotta go with 2. Zombie bunnies?!?


----------



## remainsilly

If my vote counts, zombie bunny.
So require a tie-breaker vote!

Though, the hair bunny is pretty f***ing spooky.
What made it worse was man in my life wandering by, seeing image on screen & commenting, "Oh, that's kind cute."
My silent glaring scared him away, as usual.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> If my vote counts, zombie bunny.
> 
> So require a tie-breaker vote!
> 
> 
> 
> Though, the hair bunny is pretty f***ing spooky.
> 
> What made it worse was man in my life wandering by, seeing image on screen & commenting, "Oh, that's kind cute."
> 
> My silent glaring scared him away, as usual.




Men are so weird. 
Sure it's cute, on a five year old not a grown *** woman.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

I have been reasonable in the last months....
Time to do something unwise &#128580;
Here is my new Longchamp ....


----------



## Murphy47

I saw that one. SOOO pretty. I just love it!!!
A Longchamp is never unwise. They are always practical!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I have been reasonable in the last months....
> Time to do something unwise &#128580;
> Here is my new Longchamp ....
> 
> View attachment 3315218



A very fun bag!
Great choice for spring/summer days, lightweight outfits.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I saw that one. SOOO pretty. I just love it!!!
> A Longchamp is never unwise. They are always practical!!!!







remainsilly said:


> A very fun bag!
> 
> Great choice for spring/summer days, lightweight outfits.




Thank you, ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
It's the neo line and comes with a strap![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> I have been reasonable in the last months....
> Time to do something unwise &#128580;
> Here is my new Longchamp ....
> 
> View attachment 3315218




I am late to the party... What a happy spirit lifting bag. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Enjoy her very much. [emoji8]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> If my vote counts, zombie bunny.
> 
> So require a tie-breaker vote!
> 
> 
> 
> Though, the hair bunny is pretty f***ing spooky.
> 
> What made it worse was man in my life wandering by, seeing image on screen & commenting, "Oh, that's kind cute."
> 
> My silent glaring scared him away, as usual.




I've been on a brief trip with the kids and I've missed a lot of fun on this thread. I vote for 3. The idea that someone spent time developing that is just....wow.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I am late to the party... What a happy spirit lifting bag. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Enjoy her very much. [emoji8]




Not as late as I am. That is a really happy looking bag. Perfect for the warm months


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I've been on a brief trip with the kids and I've missed a lot of fun on this thread. I vote for 3. The idea that someone spent time developing that is just....wow.




I hope you had a great trip! What bag did you take with you? I can hardly choose a bag for trips. I need hours to decide. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am late to the party... What a happy spirit lifting bag. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Enjoy her very much. [emoji8]







misskris03 said:


> Not as late as I am. That is a really happy looking bag. Perfect for the warm months




Thank you, Ludmilla and misskris![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
It reminds me of the Mary Katrantzou


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla and misskris![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> It reminds me of the Mary Katrantzou
> View attachment 3316193




Yes! I really adore your colourful LC bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Spring is coming to the island. Everyone is getting the colourful bags ready to celebrate blooming flowers [emoji255], budding trees [emoji269], green meadows [emoji271], singing birds [emoji210], humming bees [emoji219] and sunshine. [emoji295]&#65039;
But, apart from mother nature and light coloured bags, what is you unmistakable sign that spring has finally sprung? Mine is our caretaker at the office. As soon as he roams through the house and garden wearing only a muscleshirt I know that the warm days are finally here. Like today. Thanks to his cobold like appearance I am still blind. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Spring is coming to the island. Everyone is getting the colourful bags ready to celebrate blooming flowers [emoji255], budding trees [emoji269], green meadows [emoji271], singing birds [emoji210], humming bees [emoji219] and sunshine. [emoji295]&#65039;
> But, apart from mother nature and light coloured bags, what is you unmistakable sign that spring has finally sprung? Mine is our caretaker at the office. As soon as he roams through the house and garden wearing only a muscleshirt I know that the warm days are finally here. Like today. Thanks to his cobold like appearance I am still blind. [emoji38]




Talk about Spring, Ludmilla.....Yesterday, people were wearing tee-shirts and sandals, shopping for summer clothes, enjoying the mild weather....
Today, It seems autumn is back.... Strong wind, grey sky.. And....coats on everyone...
I carried my new LC this morning but tomorrow ( the weather forecast is not very optimistic) I will take out one of my "winter" bags, maybe this one....&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Talk about Spring, Ludmilla.....Yesterday, people were wearing tee-shirts and sandals, shopping for summer clothes, enjoying the mild weather....
> Today, It seems autumn is back.... Strong wind, grey sky.. And....coats on everyone...
> I carried my new LC this morning but tomorrow ( the weather forecast is not very optimistic) I will take out one of my "winter" bags, maybe this one....&#128580;&#128580;
> View attachment 3316498




Our weather forecast says bad weather for tomorrow. [emoji15][emoji16] Not sure about my bag. I want to break out my Bays!!
Your bag is lovely. I think it is a perfect all year round bag. [emoji8] Great caramel colour.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Our weather forecast says bad weather for tomorrow. [emoji15][emoji16] Not sure about my bag. I want to break out my Bays!!
> Your bag is lovely. I think it is a perfect all year round bag. [emoji8] Great caramel colour.




The Minelli shop in town is closed! That's where my brown bag comes from.....
The landlord wanted to increase the rent....from 5000 to.....7000![emoji15][emoji15]
Enormous! 
They had to leave![emoji30][emoji30]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The Minelli shop in town is closed! That's where my brown bag comes from.....
> The landlord wanted to increase the rent....from 5000 to.....7000![emoji15][emoji15]
> Enormous!
> They had to leave![emoji30][emoji30]




That is just crazy!
Sadly it happens in any major city where the neighborhood gets "discovered" by hipsters. 
Here in the Middle, the local owner just packs up and moves to a strip mall in the Burbs (often right near me!)[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I've been on a brief trip with the kids and I've missed a lot of fun on this thread. I vote for 3. The idea that someone spent time developing that is just....wow.



Hurray! We have a winner--#3, the terrifying bunny hairdo.
Our official island Easter creepy.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Our weather forecast says bad weather for tomorrow. [emoji15][emoji16] Not sure about my bag. I want to break out my Bays!!
> Your bag is lovely. I think it is a perfect all year round bag. [emoji8] Great caramel colour.



Yes. Brown is the perfect color.
Every time, every day.
This is the bag mantra we follow. &#9829;


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Talk about Spring, Ludmilla.....Yesterday, people were wearing tee-shirts and sandals, shopping for summer clothes, enjoying the mild weather....
> Today, It seems autumn is back.... Strong wind, grey sky.. And....coats on everyone...
> I carried my new LC this morning but tomorrow ( the weather forecast is not very optimistic) I will take out one of my "winter" bags, maybe this one....&#128580;&#128580;
> View attachment 3316498



Very pretty.  
Perfect for mercurial spring days, which suddenly want to turn cold & windy.


----------



## remainsilly

I did a thing.
Called buying stuff. 

Not a handbag, but a grip case & toiletries kit.
Old world style. Sherlock Holmes, Mary Poppins, steam trains.
Brass & copper hardware.
USA made, bison ("American buffalo") leather.

The company sent me free bags of coffee & a moon pie.
It now owns my heart forever. &#9825;

Colonel Littleton--no. 3 grip & no. 2 kit
These will outlast me. Possibly, they will outlast the end of time & space.
And shuffle, as luggage zombies, into next universe.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I did a thing.
> 
> Called buying stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a handbag, but a grip case & toiletries kit.
> 
> Old world style. Sherlock Holmes, Mary Poppins, steam trains.
> 
> Brass & copper hardware.
> 
> USA made, bison ("American buffalo") leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The company sent me free bags of coffee & a moon pie.
> 
> It now owns my heart forever. &#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Littleton--no. 3 grip & no. 2 kit
> 
> These will outlast me. Possibly, they will outlast the end of time & space.
> 
> And shuffle, as luggage zombies, into next universe.




Ahhhh - buying stuff. Never knew about this one. [emoji6]
That travel bag is gorgeous and I adore the toiletries kit. It looks like a Lexy clutch. [emoji38] Please tell them they have to do a handbag in the exact same style. [emoji7]
Now you can finally hop on the tardis and do some time travelling. Very envious, my friend. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhhh - buying stuff. Never knew about this one. [emoji6]
> That travel bag is gorgeous and I adore the toiletries kit. It looks like a Lexy clutch. [emoji38] Please tell them they have to do a handbag in the exact same style. [emoji7]
> Now you can finally hop on the tardis and do some time travelling. Very envious, my friend. [emoji173]&#65039;




Hopefully no mole rat stowaways on the Tardis. 
Think of all the cool fashions we could witness live if we had such a machine on the island


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Minelli shop in town is closed! That's where my brown bag comes from.....
> The landlord wanted to increase the rent....from 5000 to.....7000![emoji15][emoji15]
> Enormous!
> They had to leave![emoji30][emoji30]




Oh no, what a shame! [emoji24]



Murphy47 said:


> Hopefully no mole rat stowaways on the Tardis.
> Think of all the cool fashions we could witness live if we had such a machine on the island




Hehehe. Yes. We need such a machine on the island! [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I did a thing.
> 
> Called buying stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Not a handbag, but a grip case & toiletries kit.
> 
> Old world style. Sherlock Holmes, Mary Poppins, steam trains.
> 
> Brass & copper hardware.
> 
> USA made, bison ("American buffalo") leather.
> 
> 
> 
> The company sent me free bags of coffee & a moon pie.
> 
> It now owns my heart forever. &#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Colonel Littleton--no. 3 grip & no. 2 kit
> 
> These will outlast me. Possibly, they will outlast the end of time & space.
> 
> And shuffle, as luggage zombies, into next universe.




Wow![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Great finds, remainsilly!
Time to book a ticket on one of those ships that cross the Atlantic... [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That is just crazy!
> Sadly it happens in any major city where the neighborhood gets "discovered" by hipsters.
> Here in the Middle, the local owner just packs up and moves to a strip mall in the Burbs (often right near me!)[emoji106]&#127995;[emoji106]&#127995;




They were located in the busiest street in the city! Perfect location.
They have moved to a shopping mall which opened a few months ago....
But there will be competitors.....


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, islanders. &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;
Omg, I would take this luggage onto the tardis! 
Any bag, really.
As long as I could travel through all of time, wear interesting hats & have tea with a Draconian.

Ludmilla--are interesting handbag size items available, from colonel littleton website. 
But bit basic. Maybe heavier. And do not ship bison leather products internationally.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you had a great trip! What bag did you take with you? I can hardly choose a bag for trips. I need hours to decide. [emoji1]



I always take my MZ wallace bag as it has loads of pockets for granola bars, museum maps, tissues, etc. I am all about practicality over style when I'm traveling, especially with the kids.

We had a *great* time. This is the first outing we've had where my older son didn't complain about anything, even the long car ride. This is unusual for any 12 year old, but especially one with autism who generally likes routines.

I told him he earned the Most Valuable Traveling Companion award.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla and misskris![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> It reminds me of the Mary Katrantzou
> View attachment 3316193



Oh yes!!  I love her stuff.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I did a thing.
> Called buying stuff.
> 
> Not a handbag, but a grip case & toiletries kit.
> Old world style. Sherlock Holmes, Mary Poppins, steam trains.
> Brass & copper hardware.
> USA made, bison ("American buffalo") leather.
> 
> The company sent me free bags of coffee & a moon pie.
> It now owns my heart forever. &#9825;
> 
> Colonel Littleton--no. 3 grip & no. 2 kit
> These will outlast me. Possibly, they will outlast the end of time & space.
> And shuffle, as luggage zombies, into next universe.



Wow. Those are gorgeous!! I want to sniff that leather so badly. It looks like something out of a dream.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I always take my MZ wallace bag as it has loads of pockets for granola bars, museum maps, tissues, etc. I am all about practicality over style when I'm traveling, especially with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a *great* time. This is the first outing we've had where my older son didn't complain about anything, even the long car ride. This is unusual for any 12 year old, but especially one with autism who generally likes routines.
> 
> 
> 
> I told him he earned the Most Valuable Traveling Companion award.




Wonderful, misskris!
You really had a GREAT time ![emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

I got up early to day and decided to declutter....[emoji15][emoji15]
No, no, my bags were not involved in the process, not yet.....[emoji17]
I have to mentally prepare myself before doing anything of the kind.
[emoji26]

I just emptied what I called my beauty closet....[emoji41]
Lots of samples I never used, bottles I don't even know what they are for and much too old anyway to be efficient if they once were....&#128580;
Tons of eyeshadows, eyeliners, lipsticks, nail polish.....
All in all, I filled.... two garbage plastic bags!
Which I am going to take out right now![emoji106]
I am very proud of myself....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I got up early to day and decided to declutter....[emoji15][emoji15]
> No, no, my bags were not involved in the process, not yet.....[emoji17]
> I have to mentally prepare myself before doing anything of the kind.
> [emoji26]
> 
> I just emptied what I called my beauty closet....[emoji41]
> Lots of samples I never used, bottles I don't even know what they are for and much too old anyway to be efficient if they once were....&#128580;
> Tons of eyeshadows, eyeliners, lipsticks, nail polish.....
> All in all, I filled.... two garbage plastic bags!
> Which I am going to take out right now![emoji106]
> I am very proud of myself....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


Hurray! Great work for a new springtime beginning!

I tossed out storage boxes, given by handbag boutiques.
Sure, avid resellers hoard these suckers. But I think buyers would want no mildew or perfume smell more than box. 
As am not a reseller, using space to suit myself.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Wow. Those are gorgeous!! I want to sniff that leather so badly. It looks like something out of a dream.



Thanks&#9829;

Have wanted something of design's sort for a long time.
Old soul. 

Glad your trip went so well! Nice escapes are healing.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I always take my MZ wallace bag as it has loads of pockets for granola bars, museum maps, tissues, etc. I am all about practicality over style when I'm traveling, especially with the kids.
> 
> 
> 
> We had a *great* time. This is the first outing we've had where my older son didn't complain about anything, even the long car ride. This is unusual for any 12 year old, but especially one with autism who generally likes routines.
> 
> 
> 
> I told him he earned the Most Valuable Traveling Companion award.




I am the same about traveling bags - normally I do not like too many pockets, but I love them while traveling.

Very happy that your trip was great! [emoji4] Aw. The award is cute. Is he the little guy crazy about sheep? [emoji207]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I got up early to day and decided to declutter....[emoji15][emoji15]
> No, no, my bags were not involved in the process, not yet.....[emoji17]
> I have to mentally prepare myself before doing anything of the kind.
> [emoji26]
> 
> I just emptied what I called my beauty closet....[emoji41]
> Lots of samples I never used, bottles I don't even know what they are for and much too old anyway to be efficient if they once were....&#128580;
> Tons of eyeshadows, eyeliners, lipsticks, nail polish.....
> All in all, I filled.... two garbage plastic bags!
> Which I am going to take out right now![emoji106]
> I am very proud of myself....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]







remainsilly said:


> Hurray! Great work for a new springtime beginning!
> 
> 
> 
> I tossed out storage boxes, given by handbag boutiques.
> 
> Sure, avid resellers hoard these suckers. But I think buyers would want no mildew or perfume smell more than box.
> 
> As am not a reseller, using space to suit myself.




Woah! Ladies! You are so brave (and busy). I should do the same. I have so much stuff it is overwhelming. Somehow I never feel the strength nor do I have the nerve to sit down and start decluttering. [emoji16]
At least I helped dear mother in the garden today. The springy spring weather gives me loads of headaches and I suffer from another migraine attack. [emoji38]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I got up early to day and decided to declutter....[emoji15][emoji15]
> No, no, my bags were not involved in the process, not yet.....[emoji17]
> I have to mentally prepare myself before doing anything of the kind.
> [emoji26]
> 
> I just emptied what I called my beauty closet....[emoji41]
> Lots of samples I never used, bottles I don't even know what they are for and much too old anyway to be efficient if they once were....&#128580;
> Tons of eyeshadows, eyeliners, lipsticks, nail polish.....
> All in all, I filled.... two garbage plastic bags!
> Which I am going to take out right now![emoji106]
> I am very proud of myself....[emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]



Well done! It can be so difficult to declutter but it feels so good to get rid of things one will never use.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I am the same about traveling bags - normally I do not like too many pockets, but I love them while traveling.
> 
> Very happy that your trip was great! [emoji4] Aw. The award is cute. Is he the little guy crazy about sheep? [emoji207]



Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;

Today, I have decided to take out my Berthille bag. 
Unless it starts raining again, my new LP can sleep peacefully....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Today, I have decided to take out my Berthille bag.
> Unless it starts raining again, my new LP can sleep peacefully....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319979




Very pretty! [emoji7] Did we see that bag before?
It is sunny around here, too. [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039; Wonder how long the good weather is going to last - my head is still aching. [emoji16] Hehehe. Maybe it is not the weather, but my new boss?! [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Today, I have decided to take out my Berthille bag.
> Unless it starts raining again, my new LP can sleep peacefully....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319979



Leather on this bag = chewy gorgeous! &#9825;
---
Spring sunshine, poppy red mulberry bayswater & hermes scarf paired with blue sneakers!
The fashion police just drive by me now, shaking their heads grimly.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! [emoji7] Did we see that bag before?
> It is sunny around here, too. [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039; Wonder how long the good weather is going to last - my head is still aching. [emoji16] Hehehe. Maybe it is not the weather, but my new boss?! [emoji12]



Which handbag is helping you through the day?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Leather on this bag = chewy gorgeous! &#9825;
> 
> ---
> 
> Spring sunshine, poppy red mulberry bayswater & hermes scarf paired with blue sneakers!
> 
> The fashion police just drive by me now, shaking their heads grimly.




[emoji102] no fashion police needed. Everything fits perfectly together. [emoji4]



remainsilly said:


> Which handbag is helping you through the day?




The caramel candy bag. Bayswater tomorrow - probably. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Leather on this bag = chewy gorgeous! &#9825;
> 
> ---
> 
> Spring sunshine, poppy red mulberry bayswater & hermes scarf paired with blue sneakers!
> 
> The fashion police just drive by me now, shaking their heads grimly.







Ludmilla said:


> [emoji102] no fashion police needed. Everything fits perfectly together. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caramel candy bag. Bayswater tomorrow - probably. [emoji6]




Wow , ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Those Bayswaters are growing on me.....[emoji3]
I will soon have the opportunity to have a look at them....[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Yes, Ludmilla, I posted a pic of my Berthille a few months ago but the lighting was awful. [emoji35]
I took another photo this morning![emoji6]
As for your headache, I agree.....must be one of the new boss side effects.....[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla, I posted a pic of my Berthille a few months ago but the lighting was awful. [emoji35]
> I took another photo this morning![emoji6]
> As for your headache, I agree.....must be one of the new boss side effects.....[emoji26][emoji26]




Is the construction still going on? 
Probably fumes from the chemicals used. 
Request time off to deal with "toxic environment". Lol. 
Maybe practice fainting in manner of Scarlett O'Hara. 
Instead of smelling salts, sniff leather handbag repeatedly.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, can I have your opinion about this bag?
I saw it in real life on my last trip to Dubai.
It's a middle eastern brand....Lya Lya.
So different from what I have but very uncommon.....
OMG, the addiction is back![emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, can I have your opinion about this bag?
> I saw it in real life on my last trip to Dubai.
> It's a middle eastern brand....Lya Lya.
> So different from what I have but very uncommon.....
> OMG, the addiction is back![emoji17][emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320224




Gorgeous!! 
And so on trend with the tip handle. 
Love the color.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> Today, I have decided to take out my Berthille bag.
> Unless it starts raining again, my new LP can sleep peacefully....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3319979



That leather looks beautiful. I have been trying to cajole my nerdy friend into working on the bagsniff emoji for just these occasions.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji102] no fashion police needed. Everything fits perfectly together. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The caramel candy bag. Bayswater tomorrow - probably. [emoji6]



Thanks.&#9829;

Hopefully, bayswater today?
Though caramel candy bag gorgous, also. Less honeybee/hedgehog vibe than classic mulb.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wow , ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Those Bayswaters are growing on me.....[emoji3]
> I will soon have the opportunity to have a look at them....[emoji8]



Traveling?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Traveling?




Yes, remainsilly![emoji3][emoji3]
Leaving on the 7th...
I will keep everyone posted...[emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! [emoji4]
My office has turned into a madhouse.
The caretakers took a chair, because they thought it was doomed to wander into the container, and I am trying to get it back since Friday as it is the chair of the new professor. [emoji23]
The construction works are at a critical point now as they have to drill a hole into the foundations and our computers can be turned down every minute. [emoji1]
The new prof is SUCH a sweetheart - unbelievable. I try to take loooooong lunch breaks at the moment. [emoji38]

Anyways....



Mariapia said:


> Ladies, can I have your opinion about this bag?
> I saw it in real life on my last trip to Dubai.
> It's a middle eastern brand....Lya Lya.
> So different from what I have but very uncommon.....
> OMG, the addiction is back![emoji17][emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3320224




I think that bag is gorgeous! [emoji7] Very very lady like. Elegant. But, you should only buy it, if you do not feel guilty about it. It should spark joy in every aspect. [emoji4]



misskris03 said:


> That leather looks beautiful. I have been trying to cajole my nerdy friend into working on the bagsniff emoji for just these occasions.




Yes! We need that emoji.
I try to take some pictures of our lambs for your son. [emoji4]



remainsilly said:


> Thanks.[emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully, bayswater today?
> 
> Though caramel candy bag gorgous, also. Less honeybee/hedgehog vibe than classic mulb.




[emoji102]. No. It is Miss Plum today. She got a present.




It is golden and glitters. [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Is the construction still going on?
> Probably fumes from the chemicals used.
> Request time off to deal with "toxic environment". Lol.
> Maybe practice fainting in manner of Scarlett O'Hara.
> Instead of smelling salts, sniff leather handbag repeatedly.




Bahahaha. I tried to skip some days, because of the "hole in the foundations" and "the earth is going to shake", but not chance. [emoji35] I am the lucky one who has to be around, so everyone else can hide at the home office. [emoji35]


----------



## Mariapia

Poor Ludmilla! You've got a lot on your plate at the moment!
How long are the works going to last?
Fortunately, Miss Plum and her gorgeous owl charm are with you![emoji7][emoji7]
Take as many breaks as you can.
And, above all, try to relax when you go home.
During the day, try to think of something to look forward to.
It helps relieve the stress.[emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Poor Ludmilla! You've got a lot on your plate at the moment!
> How long are the works going to last?
> Fortunately, Miss Plum and her gorgeous owl charm are with you![emoji7][emoji7]
> Take as many breaks as you can.
> And, above all, try to relax when you go home.
> During the day, try to think of something to look forward to.
> It helps relieve the stress.[emoji6]




At moments like these I try to envision what Noah's wife might have said. 
Probably "You are NOT putting that outside my tent. WHAT will the 
neighbors think?"  And "MUST you make so much noise all day and night?"
What I really want to know is this: why do young hot guys never have saggy pants yet old guys always display butt crack? This is completely unfair. If I have to look at construction workers butts I want to see a nice shapely one. 
And why does it take 12 guys for any project when only 2 are actually constructing?
If there were 12 WOMEN on the job we'd be done in 1 month MAX. 
Stay strong my friend. Eventually it will be constructed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Poor Ludmilla! You've got a lot on your plate at the moment!
> How long are the works going to last?
> Fortunately, Miss Plum and her gorgeous owl charm are with you![emoji7][emoji7]
> Take as many breaks as you can.
> And, above all, try to relax when you go home.
> During the day, try to think of something to look forward to.
> It helps relieve the stress.[emoji6]




Thanks for the charm love. [emoji8] It is from Picard. I like owls (surprisingly [emoji6]).
They say that the works will last until October. The "earth is going to shake" event was scheduled for the end of February. I do not believe that they will start tomorrow. So I guess they will end on St. Nimmerleinstag. Which can be translated as St. Neverneverday. [emoji13]
I will try to escape that mess as often as I can.



Murphy47 said:


> At moments like these I try to envision what Noah's wife might have said.
> Probably "You are NOT putting that outside my tent. WHAT will the
> neighbors think?"  And "MUST you make so much noise all day and night?"
> What I really want to know is this: why do young hot guys never have saggy pants yet old guys always display butt crack? This is completely unfair. If I have to look at construction workers butts I want to see a nice shapely one.
> And why does it take 12 guys for any project when only 2 are actually constructing?
> If there were 12 WOMEN on the job we'd be done in 1 month MAX.
> Stay strong my friend. Eventually it will be constructed.




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that last sentence cracked me up.
Well, no nice butts to be seen... Only big bellys, a lot of hair at the wrong places and short legs. And only a very few are working. But, those few are able to make a hell lot of noise. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the charm love. [emoji8] It is from Picard. I like owls (surprisingly [emoji6]).
> They say that the works will last until October. The "earth is going to shake" event was scheduled for the end of February. I do not believe that they will start tomorrow. So I guess they will end on St. Nimmerleinstag. Which can be translated as St. Neverneverday. [emoji13]
> I will try to escape that mess as often as I can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that last sentence cracked me up.
> Well, no nice butts to be seen... Only big bellys, a lot of hair at the wrong places and short legs. And only a very few are working. But, those few are able to make a hell lot of noise. [emoji16]




Sad, but true. 
Possibly our hopes and dreams are fueled by construction workers in the movies and no such men exist in real life. 
Though men who can SUCCESSFULLY construct things are by nature HOT. 
Notice the key words there. Things NOT FINISHED are so not hot. And can lead to nagging. 
Are we absolutely certain MEN built the Great Wall of China. I am convinced of this were so it would still have yellow tape and orange cones surrounding it.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No. It is Miss Plum today. She got a present.
> 
> View attachment 3321042
> 
> 
> It is golden and glitters. [emoji4]



Oh, what a pretty owl! 
Looks nice with Miss Plum's hardware.

I might have found a sale today. And bought a B. Cumberbatch's Sherlock-esque black coat. 
But without the huge collar, to turn up & show off my cheekbones. 
Now, I need a blue scarf & an arch enemy. Possibly more chemistry sets & skulls...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Yes, remainsilly![emoji3][emoji3]
> Leaving on the 7th...
> I will keep everyone posted...[emoji8][emoji8]



A trip sounds lovely. Great season to wander & browse leisurely.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sad, but true.
> Possibly our hopes and dreams are fueled by construction workers in the movies and no such men exist in real life.
> Though men who can SUCCESSFULLY construct things are by nature HOT.
> Notice the key words there. Things NOT FINISHED are so not hot. And can lead to nagging.
> Are we absolutely certain MEN built the Great Wall of China. I am convinced of this were so it would still have yellow tape and orange cones surrounding it.




Not all construction workers are Steve Mc Queen!
Ah.....Steve Mc Queen! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Not all construction workers are Steve Mc Queen!
> Ah.....Steve Mc Queen! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji7][emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Ah yes. Mr. McQueen. Steve McQueen. 
Tasty. [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ah yes. Mr. McQueen. Steve McQueen.
> Tasty. [emoji7]




Irrésistible![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Our art appreciation for today.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Our art appreciation for today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321827




Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
Have you seen him in...the Affair Thomas Crown?[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> Have you seen him in...the Affair Thomas Crown?[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321839




He would have made a most excellent 007. 
Men just didn't look like that in the 70's. 
Mores the pity.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> He would have made a most excellent 007.
> Men just didn't look like that in the 70's.
> Mores the pity.




I then would have liked to be a James Bond Girl![emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

And what about him?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And what about him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3321852




Marlon Brando? 
Whomsoever...hot! 
Look at those arms!!!
He could construct things at my house whenever her wants.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Marlon Brando?
> Whomsoever...hot!
> Look at those arms!!!
> He could construct things at my house whenever her wants.




Yes, it's Marlon Brando![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
He could construct things, make noise....I wouldn't mind![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Wow, ladies. Lots of eye candy on the island. [emoji102]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Wow, ladies. Lots of eye candy on the island. [emoji102]




We do enjoy our candy here on the island. 
We are ladies who enjoy life I would say. 
Now that all the kid related holidays are over, it's time to plan a get together for the adults. 
Who's up for kickin it on Earth Day?


----------



## Ludmilla

[FONT=&quot]Ha! I was worthy enough to get REAL eye candy today.  At our lovely construction site (aka my office). It was early in the morning when I ran down to the cafeteria to fetch me my daily shot of caffeine. Back on the stairs, I was lucky enough to have one of our short legged, bulky (but young) construction workers right in front of me. Right in front of me!  I could not believe my luck and had to concentrate very hard on not slipping again, because there he was in all his mighty beauty carrying a dirty grey carpet. And as soon as he realised that I was right behind his back he started to take every step with manly short legged steps. He also started to bang his free hand against the poor stair-rail huffing and puffing under his very heavy load and as soon as he reached the top, he strolled away whistling. This made my day. I am such a lucky bunny. 
[/FONT]

I am so ready for Earth Day! What is on the schedule for that happy day?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [FONT=&quot]Ha! I was worthy enough to get REAL eye candy today.  At our lovely construction site (aka my office). It was early in the morning when I ran down to the cafeteria to fetch me my daily shot of caffeine. Back on the stairs, I was lucky enough to have one of our short legged, bulky (but young) construction workers right in front of me. Right in front of me!  I could not believe my luck and had to concentrate very hard on not slipping again, because there he was in all his mighty beauty carrying a dirty grey carpet. And as soon as he realised that I was right behind his back he started to take every step with manly short legged steps. He also started to bang his free hand against the poor stair-rail huffing and puffing under his very heavy load and as soon as he reached the top, he strolled away whistling. This made my day. I am such a lucky bunny.
> [/FONT]
> 
> I am so ready for Earth Day! What is on the schedule for that happy day?




What a fun adventure you had this morning!! Men doing actual labor is fun to watch. 
Not sure what's on tap for Earth Day. 
Of course it should be Eco friendly so chasing mole rats is probably out. 
Our favorite landlord probably thinks we have deserted him so something excellent needs to be planned. 
I think this would be a good craft idea and a great way to use up all that dye left over from Easter when we weren't allowed to dye sheep.


----------



## Ludmilla

Whatever we are going to do - I have found the perfect adult beverage. It is called mud punch.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Whatever we are going to do - I have found the perfect adult beverage. It is called mud punch.
> 
> View attachment 3322815




That looks PERFECT. And very tasty. 
Since Earth Day is all about being good to the planet and reducing our footprint, I think we should go closet diving and pull out whatever bag has seen no love lately.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> [FONT=&quot]Ha! I was worthy enough to get REAL eye candy today.  At our lovely construction site (aka my office). It was early in the morning when I ran down to the cafeteria to fetch me my daily shot of caffeine. Back on the stairs, I was lucky enough to have one of our short legged, bulky (but young) construction workers right in front of me. Right in front of me!  I could not believe my luck and had to concentrate very hard on not slipping again, because there he was in all his mighty beauty carrying a dirty grey carpet. And as soon as he realised that I was right behind his back he started to take every step with manly short legged steps. He also started to bang his free hand against the poor stair-rail huffing and puffing under his very heavy load and as soon as he reached the top, he strolled away whistling. This made my day. I am such a lucky bunny.
> [/FONT]
> 
> I am so ready for Earth Day! What is on the schedule for that happy day?




That's a good day at the office!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [FONT=&quot]Ha! I was worthy enough to get REAL eye candy today.  At our lovely construction site (aka my office). It was early in the morning when I ran down to the cafeteria to fetch me my daily shot of caffeine. Back on the stairs, I was lucky enough to have one of our short legged, bulky (but young) construction workers right in front of me. Right in front of me!  I could not believe my luck and had to concentrate very hard on not slipping again, because there he was in all his mighty beauty carrying a dirty grey carpet. And as soon as he realised that I was right behind his back he started to take every step with manly short legged steps. He also started to bang his free hand against the poor stair-rail huffing and puffing under his very heavy load and as soon as he reached the top, he strolled away whistling. This made my day. I am such a lucky bunny.
> [/FONT]
> 
> I am so ready for Earth Day! What is on the schedule for that happy day?


The dirty grey carpet would have impressed me, too. &#9825; x)

No one better think of trying to feed me granola, @ Happy Mackerel. 
My Earth Day still needs chocolate.
Lovely, earth friendly chocolate.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The dirty grey carpet would have impressed me, too. &#9825; x)
> 
> 
> 
> No one better think of trying to feed me granola, @ Happy Mackerel.
> 
> My Earth Day still needs chocolate.
> 
> Lovely, earth friendly chocolate.




Chocolate is so NOT earth friendly. We will have to look for some at a Whole Foods or something. Fair Trade maybe.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Chocolate is so NOT earth friendly. We will have to look for some at a Whole Foods or something. Fair Trade maybe.



Hmm.
Chocolate keeps ME friendly.
This helps lots of earth's creatures, overall.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Chocolate keeps ME friendly.
> 
> This helps lots of earth's creatures, overall.




I completely agree. We will be having chocolate at our celebration. 
Anyone have knowledge of wine pairings and can suggest a wine to complement chocolate fondue?


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> 
> Chocolate keeps ME friendly.
> 
> This helps lots of earth's creatures, overall.




Ha!! Unassailable logic!


----------



## Ludmilla

I think chocolate is a need for Earth Day! I need my daily chocolate shot. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Went to a funfair after work today. So, I took my old Picard bag with me.




Poor thing wasn't allowed on the carousel. Thankfully we had a manly bag holder with us. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Went to a funfair after work today. So, I took my old Picard bag with me.
> 
> View attachment 3323772
> 
> 
> Poor thing wasn't allowed on the carousel. Thankfully we had a manly bag holder with us. [emoji6]




Love that one!
How was the fair? Had outdoor plans for the weekend, but temperature dropped, supposed to freeze tonight, and the wind picked up to about 30 mph. 
Luckily my birthday dinner is indoors. May have to dig out a sweater.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Went to a funfair after work today. So, I took my old Picard bag with me.
> 
> View attachment 3323772
> 
> 
> Poor thing wasn't allowed on the carousel. Thankfully we had a manly bag holder with us. [emoji6]



Omg, love riding carousels!
And having face painted.
And eating carnival sugary foods, until dizzy.

Add a good handbag & is the best stuff of life.
Next to good friends. &#9829;


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Love that one!
> How was the fair? Had outdoor plans for the weekend, but temperature dropped, supposed to freeze tonight, and the wind picked up to about 30 mph.
> Luckily my birthday dinner is indoors. May have to dig out a sweater.



Happy birthday! 
What will you wish for, blowing out candles?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Happy birthday!
> 
> What will you wish for, blowing out candles?




I wish for an end to all these terrorist attacks. Basically world peace. [emoji288]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Love that one!
> How was the fair? Had outdoor plans for the weekend, but temperature dropped, supposed to freeze tonight, and the wind picked up to about 30 mph.
> Luckily my birthday dinner is indoors. May have to dig out a sweater.



Happy Birthday! Did you get the Daniel Craig lookalike singing telegram that we sent? He must be cold in his Speedos tonight.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Went to a funfair after work today. So, I took my old Picard bag with me.
> 
> View attachment 3323772
> 
> 
> Poor thing wasn't allowed on the carousel. Thankfully we had a manly bag holder with us. [emoji6]



I *love* going to the fair! I hope you had a wonderful time.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Happy Birthday! Did you get the Daniel Craig lookalike singing telegram that we sent? He must be cold in his Speedos tonight.




Luckily it was still a warm spring day when my lovely telegram arrived. Mm mm. Thanks ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Luckily it was still a warm spring day when my lovely telegram arrived. Mm mm. Thanks ladies!




A very happy birthday to you, Murphy! [emoji93][emoji322][emoji323][emoji324][emoji320][emoji307][emoji253]
I'm happy that you liked our card. Did you get some lovely leather goodies from your loved ones? [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love that one!
> How was the fair? Had outdoor plans for the weekend, but temperature dropped, supposed to freeze tonight, and the wind picked up to about 30 mph.
> Luckily my birthday dinner is indoors. May have to dig out a sweater.







remainsilly said:


> Omg, love riding carousels!
> 
> And having face painted.
> 
> And eating carnival sugary foods, until dizzy.
> 
> 
> 
> Add a good handbag & is the best stuff of life.
> 
> Next to good friends. [emoji813]







misskris03 said:


> I *love* going to the fair! I hope you had a wonderful time.




The fair was quite funny, thank you. We ate pizza and roasted macadamia nuts and we drank Aperol. It was cold and now I feel like getting a cold. [emoji1]
The carousel was a fast one, but not overly exciting. I fear I'm the last of my friends who can still ride them without getting sick. 
Thanks for the bag love, too. Poor thing doesn't get much love from me lately. [emoji16]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies! [emoji173]&#65039; [emoji173]&#65039; 
First, happy birthday to our lovely Murphy![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
And congrats to Ludmilla ! [emoji106][emoji106]Carousels are not for me, unfortunately....
Even as a little girl, I felt sick and dizzy.[emoji17][emoji17]

A shame I never feel sick and dizzy when hunting for bags!&#128580;&#128580;

Talking about bags, here is my latest find! 
French made, all leather, Maison Moreau is the brand! 
A real steal! 70% off.
Understated....that's why it didn't sell ...[emoji15][emoji15]
It was sent from Bloomingdales to the discount boutique I know...
And it was meant to be mine...[emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

This bag was 1600 at Bloomingdales!
I cannot imagine that they gave it to Priceless....for free or lost money...
Priceless is still making  aprofit....
Imagine how much they got it for in the first place....
All those high end brands must be laughing when their customers pay full price....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> This bag was 1600 at Bloomingdales!
> I cannot imagine that they gave it to Priceless....for free or lost money...
> Priceless is still making  aprofit....
> Imagine how much they got it for in the first place....
> All those high end brands must be laughing when their customers pay full price....




That looks great! I love it. So cute. AND practical. I never saw that one one their website. 
Great find!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji173]&#65039; [emoji173]&#65039;
> First, happy birthday to our lovely Murphy![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> And congrats to Ludmilla ! [emoji106][emoji106]Carousels are not for me, unfortunately....
> Even as a little girl, I felt sick and dizzy.[emoji17][emoji17]
> 
> A shame I never feel sick and dizzy when hunting for bags!&#128580;&#128580;
> 
> Talking about bags, here is my latest find!
> French made, all leather, Maison Moreau is the brand!
> A real steal! 70% off.
> Understated....that's why it didn't sell ...[emoji15][emoji15]
> It was sent from Bloomingdales to the discount boutique I know...
> And it was meant to be mine...[emoji8]
> View attachment 3324316




Oh, what a lucky find! Huge congrats! [emoji7] I like the pattern a lot. Very happy for you. Carry her in good health and enjoy her a lot. [emoji173]&#65039;
Don't worry I never get dizzy on the bag hunt, either. There is always somewhere the next bag to be hunted down. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That looks great! I love it. So cute. AND practical. I never saw that one one their website.
> Great find!!







Ludmilla said:


> Oh, what a lucky find! Huge congrats! [emoji7] I like the pattern a lot. Very happy for you. Carry her in good health and enjoy her a lot. [emoji173]&#65039;
> Don't worry I never get dizzy on the bag hunt, either. There is always somewhere the next bag to be hunted down. [emoji8]




Thank you, ladies! It's the Vincennes model. 
Very lightweight too!
Now....I am going to go shopping for a lovely bag charm.
No clothes, no shoes, only a bag charm.
It will take me days, but I will find one![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, ladies! It's the Vincennes model.
> Very lightweight too!
> Now....I am going to go shopping for a lovely bag charm.
> No clothes, no shoes, only a bag charm.
> It will take me days, but I will find one![emoji3][emoji3]




I am sure, you will find a great charm for your new beauty. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That looks great! I love it. So cute. AND practical. I never saw that one one their website.
> Great find!!




Did you enjoy your birthday dinner? Was it fun?


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> That looks great! I love it. So cute. AND practical. I never saw that one one their website.
> Great find!!



I never saw it either. Well done, mariapia! That's quite a find.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Did you enjoy your birthday dinner? Was it fun?




Haven't had it yet. It's tonight. For some odd reason we are going to one of my moms fav restaurants. 
Oh well. As long as the food is hot.


----------



## Murphy47

Birthday dinner was fun. Everyone telling stories and laughing. 
Today my present is to do as little housework as possible. 
Since my hubbie didn't actually BUY me a present, he is doing all the chores. 
This is an excellent present as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Birthday dinner was fun. Everyone telling stories and laughing.
> Today my present is to do as little housework as possible.
> Since my hubbie didn't actually BUY me a present, he is doing all the chores.
> This is an excellent present as far as I am concerned.




Lots of hubbies forget about birthday presents, Murphy!
Of course there is a price to pay! 
Enjoy your free time, away from all the chores![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Today, I went to the mall, visited Saks 5th Avenue, saw a few bags on sale!
Some Longchamp and Marc by Marc Jacobs, especially!
I didn't see any bag charms, unfortunately....[emoji17]
I went back to the hotel empty handed but.....
Very proud of myself!&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Birthday dinner was fun. Everyone telling stories and laughing.
> Today my present is to do as little housework as possible.
> Since my hubbie didn't actually BUY me a present, he is doing all the chores.
> This is an excellent present as far as I am concerned.




Sounds like a lovely evening, my friend. [emoji4] How was the food? Only hot? Or really good. I'm very happy that you had a lot of fun.
Hehehe. Hubbie doing al the chores sounds like fun, too. [emoji38]



Mariapia said:


> Today, I went to the mall, visited Saks 5th Avenue, saw a few bags on sale!
> Some Longchamp and Marc by Marc Jacobs, especially!
> I didn't see any bag charms, unfortunately....[emoji17]
> I went back to the hotel empty handed but.....
> Very proud of myself!&#128580;&#128580;




You will find a pretty charm, i'm sure. [emoji4]
It is very good that you walked away from all the temptations. Every right to feel proud. [emoji106]
Enjoy yourself! [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Food was hot....on top. Scallops were not very cooked on bottom. A great disappointment. Beer was cold however so it worked out. 
My hubbie is a great guy so I don't worry about a present on the actual day. He did lots of household projects and made a nice lunch so I felt very appreciated. 
As I have had no luck finding a new bag I took it as a sign that I should shop for something else. So I did. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I have been wanting an AppleWatch so I bought one with bday money. 
Now if I could just make it show me the time where I AM I would be happy.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Food was hot....on top. Scallops were not very cooked on bottom. A great disappointment. Beer was cold however so it worked out.
> My hubbie is a great guy so I don't worry about a present on the actual day. He did lots of household projects and made a nice lunch so I felt very appreciated.
> As I have had no luck finding a new bag I took it as a sign that I should shop for something else. So I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325840
> 
> I have been wanting an AppleWatch so I bought one with bday money.
> Now if I could just make it show me the time where I AM I would be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325845




Wow! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
What a wonderful watch!
Huge congrats, Murphy![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks so much! I really like it!!


----------



## remainsilly

Lovely bag, Mariapia. Best luck on charm hunt.

Many birthday wishes, Murphy!
Nice watch choice.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks so much! I really like it!!




Did you manage to set the Time?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Food was hot....on top. Scallops were not very cooked on bottom. A great disappointment. Beer was cold however so it worked out.
> My hubbie is a great guy so I don't worry about a present on the actual day. He did lots of household projects and made a nice lunch so I felt very appreciated.
> As I have had no luck finding a new bag I took it as a sign that I should shop for something else. So I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325840
> 
> I have been wanting an AppleWatch so I bought one with bday money.
> Now if I could just make it show me the time where I AM I would be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325845




Oh no! How sad that your dinner wasn't perfect. At least the beer was cold - this does help a lot to make things less worse. [emoji482]
Very pretty watch! And very stylish! Did you manage to change the time or are you still living on the wrong side of the pond? [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Note to self: it is Spring.
So, when you bring in cut flowers, from garden, check for honeybees.
Do not forget about bees.
And flick fingers @ the "weird black spots" on flowers, discovering they are bees.
Then spend an hour playing Indoors Bee Round-up, with a drinking glass & excited dog.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! How sad that your dinner wasn't perfect. At least the beer was cold - this does help a lot to make things less worse. [emoji482]
> Very pretty watch! And very stylish! Did you manage to change the time or are you still living on the wrong side of the pond? [emoji1]




Sadly I have not been able to correct the time. However, I have a better idea what time it is when I converse with you ladies so correcting it is not a priority.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Note to self: it is Spring.
> 
> So, when you bring in cut flowers, from garden, check for honeybees.
> 
> Do not forget about bees.
> 
> And flick fingers @ the "weird black spots" on flowers, discovering they are bees.
> 
> Then spend an hour playing Indoors Bee Round-up, with a drinking glass & excited dog.




This sounds like a very fun game!!'
Possibly this could replace darts at our Earth Day Fest. 
We will already have glasses and everyone could bring their pets. 
This game may even make our landlord happy as it does not involve glue guns or sharp pointed objects!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly I have not been able to correct the time. However, I have a better idea what time it is when I converse with you ladies so correcting it is not a priority.




[emoji1] That's very kind of you. Yes, the time differences can become quite confusing sometimes. It's soon time to go to bed around here... [emoji99]



Murphy47 said:


> This sounds like a very fun game!!'
> Possibly this could replace darts at our Earth Day Fest.
> We will already have glasses and everyone could bring their pets.
> This game may even make our landlord happy as it does not involve glue guns or sharp pointed objects!




I'm in. Please note, though, that I am allergic to bee bites. It might come in handy, when at least someone remembers. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1] That's very kind of you. Yes, the time differences can become quite confusing sometimes. It's soon time to go to bed around here... [emoji99]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in. Please note, though, that I am allergic to bee bites. It might come in handy, when at least someone remembers. [emoji6]




Well, skip the bees then. Anaphylactic shock is a total buzz (haha) kill for all involved. 
Maybe we should stick to beer pong. [emoji57]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well, skip the bees then. Anaphylactic shock is a total buzz (haha) kill for all involved.
> Maybe we should stick to beer pong. [emoji57]




Yes, it is unfortunately. [emoji17] I have to admit that I turn into a hysteric bunny as soon as I see bees or wasps. [emoji219][emoji219][emoji219]
Yay on beer pong! [emoji482]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is unfortunately. [emoji17] I have to admit that I turn into a hysteric bunny as soon as I see bees or wasps. [emoji219][emoji219][emoji219]
> Yay on beer pong! [emoji482]



Ah, wasps.
Seem to remember 1/2 my face swelling into a painful tomato, last year.
Thanks to a crazy wasp flying into my head without warning.

I have yet to be stung by a bee. 
Bees are sensible.
Bees are my homies.

Unfortunately, the dog eats both types of flying things.
Plus others. And assorted clumps of interesting dirt.
This is his weird game.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, wasps.
> 
> Seem to remember 1/2 my face swelling into a painful tomato, last year.
> 
> Thanks to a crazy wasp flying into my head without warning.
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to be stung by a bee.
> 
> Bees are sensible.
> 
> Bees are my homies.
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the dog eats both types of flying things.
> 
> Plus others. And assorted clumps of interesting dirt.
> 
> This is his weird game.




I used to have a at that ate wasps. Liked the crunch I guess.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is unfortunately. [emoji17] I have to admit that I turn into a hysteric bunny as soon as I see bees or wasps. [emoji219][emoji219][emoji219]
> Yay on beer pong! [emoji482]




I do too! Bees or wasps are terryfying. [emoji30][emoji30]
A doctor I know had to rush into hospital because of one of those.
She nearly died. Now she knows she is allergic!


----------



## Mariapia

Is anyone interested in my bag charm chase ?[emoji3]
I saw a beautiful one today in a cheap shop, yes they also have cheap shops here....[emoji6]
It looked like one of those lovely Fendi bugs.... But without eyes...
Real fur too... Brown and beige..... Fox! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
I then imagined the poor animal being hunted for its fur and just ran away from the shop.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Is anyone interested in my bag charm chase ?[emoji3]
> I saw a beautiful one today in a cheap shop, yes they also have cheap shops here....[emoji6]
> It looked like one of those lovely Fendi bugs.... But without eyes...
> Real fur too... Brown and beige..... Fox! [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]
> I then imagined the poor animal being hunted for its fur and just ran away from the shop.....[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]




I feel that way about real fur too. It's one thing if someone hunts for the meat, but I just can't get behind the fur industry, period. 
Luckily for we bag slaves, there are plenty of alternatives. Just keep stalking. The perfect one will appear I am sure.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I feel that way about real fur too. It's one thing if someone hunts for the meat, but I just can't get behind the fur industry, period.
> Luckily for we bag slaves, there are plenty of alternatives. Just keep stalking. The perfect one will appear I am sure.




In fact I am looking for one of those leather bag charms if you see what I mean, Murphy....[emoji6]
Something like a nice horse or any other animal....
I don't want any metal piece....
It's going to be hard to get, unless I go to Hermès, which I won't, for obvious reasons, the main one being the price, the second.... they only sell those to their regular customers....[emoji6][emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> In fact I am looking for one of those leather bag charms if you see what I mean, Murphy....[emoji6]
> Something like a nice horse or any other animal....
> I don't want any metal piece....
> It's going to be hard to get, unless I go to Hermès, which I won't, for obvious reasons, the main one being the price, the second.... they only sell those to their regular customers....[emoji6][emoji6]


My own experience was that hermes is not this exclusive or snotty about items.
It is a store. Wanting to sell things.

I like Ludmilla's horse bag charms better. Posted on island, near Christmas last year.
Made from recycled leather.
So nice!

Happy continued hunting!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> In fact I am looking for one of those leather bag charms if you see what I mean, Murphy....[emoji6]
> Something like a nice horse or any other animal....
> I don't want any metal piece....
> It's going to be hard to get, unless I go to Hermès, which I won't, for obvious reasons, the main one being the price, the second.... they only sell those to their regular customers....[emoji6][emoji6]




I think they are only snotty about certain bags. 
Regardless, I will keep my eyes out for you. 
Fossil did a lot of charms for Xmas, maybe try their website. 
Or craft fairs.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My own experience was that hermes is not this exclusive or snotty about items.
> 
> It is a store. Wanting to sell things.
> 
> 
> 
> I like Ludmilla's horse bag charms better. Posted on island, near Christmas last year.
> 
> Made from recycled leather.
> 
> So nice!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy continued hunting!







Murphy47 said:


> I think they are only snotty about certain bags.
> Regardless, I will keep my eyes out for you.
> Fossil did a lot of charms for Xmas, maybe try their website.
> Or craft fairs.




I agree, remainsilly, Ludmila's charms are adorable![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I will check Fossil, Murphy! Thanks for the tip![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I agree, remainsilly, Ludmila's charms are adorable![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I will check Fossil, Murphy! Thanks for the tip![emoji3]




Coach makes a lot of fobs too but I never seem to like them as well.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Food was hot....on top. Scallops were not very cooked on bottom. A great disappointment. Beer was cold however so it worked out.
> My hubbie is a great guy so I don't worry about a present on the actual day. He did lots of household projects and made a nice lunch so I felt very appreciated.
> As I have had no luck finding a new bag I took it as a sign that I should shop for something else. So I did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325840
> 
> I have been wanting an AppleWatch so I bought one with bday money.
> Now if I could just make it show me the time where I AM I would be happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3325845



I'm glad it was a good birthday overall. Help around the house is a wonderful present. Your watch looks very cool!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> In fact I am looking for one of those leather bag charms if you see what I mean, Murphy....[emoji6]
> Something like a nice horse or any other animal....
> I don't want any metal piece....
> It's going to be hard to get, unless I go to Hermès, which I won't, for obvious reasons, the main one being the price, the second.... they only sell those to their regular customers....[emoji6][emoji6]



I really like some of the things on etsy.com. I'm not sure about the charms in particular, but there are a lot of talented craftspeople selling affordable and unique items on that site. I've found wonderful handmade things of all sorts that I'd never find anywhere else--from pens to sheep-themed china plates and mugs (several of these!), to jewelry and clothing. Of course, there's some pretty dreadful stuff on there as well, so you have to be willing to search for a bit 

Also, maybe the site that Boticca (Which I leaned about from you!) merged with, Wolf and Badger? 

Good luck with the charms.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I really like some of the things on etsy.com. I'm not sure about the charms in particular, but there are a lot of talented craftspeople selling affordable and unique items on that site. I've found wonderful handmade things of all sorts that I'd never find anywhere else--from pens to sheep-themed china plates and mugs (several of these!), to jewelry and clothing. Of course, there's some pretty dreadful stuff on there as well, so you have to be willing to search for a bit
> 
> Also, maybe the site that Boticca (Which I leaned about from you!) merged with, Wolf and Badger?
> 
> Good luck with the charms.




Am I sensing a sheep THEME?


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I'm glad it was a good birthday overall. Help around the house is a wonderful present. Your watch looks very cool!




I do like the watch a lot! Now if I can just figure out the time where I AM I will be cooking with gas!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I do like the watch a lot! Now if I can just figure out the time where I AM I will be cooking with gas!!




Is there an Apple help line?
If not why don't you ask the ladies who bought one?
I think there is a thread in the Hermès subforum.
It doesn't matter If the strap isn't from H....[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I really like some of the things on etsy.com. I'm not sure about the charms in particular, but there are a lot of talented craftspeople selling affordable and unique items on that site. I've found wonderful handmade things of all sorts that I'd never find anywhere else--from pens to sheep-themed china plates and mugs (several of these!), to jewelry and clothing. Of course, there's some pretty dreadful stuff on there as well, so you have to be willing to search for a bit
> 
> Also, maybe the site that Boticca (Which I leaned about from you!) merged with, Wolf and Badger?
> 
> Good luck with the charms.




Only problem is nearly all Etsy sellers are in the US.....Shipping will cost as much as the charm itself....&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Is there an Apple help line?
> If not why don't you ask the ladies who bought one?
> I think there is a thread in the Hermès subforum.
> It doesn't matter If the strap isn't from H....[emoji6]




There is an Apple help "video" which I haven't had time to watch just yet. 
I am pretty tech savvy but haven't figured this one out yet. 
I really think it's hilarious that I have a watch that doesn't tell me the time. Sort of ironic in a way. 
It's a totally cool toy. I can make calls from my wrist just like Dick Tracy. And I can talk to my car like Knight Rider. Modern technology is just so cool!!!!
Now if I could just get a flying car like the Jetsons.....


----------



## misskris03

Bagsniff!!!

abload.de/img/bagsniff9lkdn.gif
http://abload.de/img/bagsniff9lkdn.gif


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Only problem is nearly all Etsy sellers are in the US.....Shipping will cost as much as the charm itself....&#128580;&#128580;



I completely forgot about that 



Murphy47 said:


> Am I sensing a sheep THEME?



Oh yes! My older son is obsessed with sheep. He loves all animals, but especially sheep. You would not believe the amount of sheep swag we have. And several of these in red & blue http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-Red-sheep-princess-diana-jumper-80s-70s-kitsch-indie-vtg-retro-xs-s-m-l-xl-/230757562287
 Because who wouldn't want to wear a sheep pullover several days of each week.

Luckily, he is obsessed with a barnyard animal that is a popular design item. I don't know what I would do if he was into fat tailed geckos or insects or something.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Bagsniff!!!
> 
> 
> 
> abload.de/img/bagsniff9lkdn.gif
> 
> http://abload.de/img/bagsniff9lkdn.gif




This is awesome! [emoji1]

Hi ladies! [emoji1]
Just popping in to tell that I am fine (as fine as someone with a nice cold [emoji40] can be) and that I am following all your adventures. But, term has started, construction work is going on and the new prof is also "fun" and I am soooooooo tired that I do not feel much like posting. [emoji21] 
Have a good time everyone! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is awesome! [emoji1]
> 
> Hi ladies! [emoji1]
> Just popping in to tell that I am fine (as fine as someone with a nice cold [emoji40] can be) and that I am following all your adventures. But, term has started, construction work is going on and the new prof is also "fun" and I am soooooooo tired that I do not feel much like posting. [emoji21]
> Have a good time everyone! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Glad you are following! Sorry you feel poorly. Some times a girl just doesn't have anything fun to talk about. Life isn't all beer and skittles unfortunately. 
Luckily for you, you have wild and crazy fellow bag slave to perk you up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This bar is called The Corner Bar and has been here about 150 years. My grandpa used to come here every afternoon to get his mom a bucket of beer (she had 12 kids so beer was NEEDED). 
	

		
			
		

		
	



These two guys have been coming here about 40 years. No matter WHAT day you come in they are here. They even have little plaques with their names in front of their chairs. 
Downstairs is a bowling alley where said grandpa used to set pins in the 1910,s. 
So there is a bit of local color. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> This is awesome! [emoji1]
> 
> Hi ladies! [emoji1]
> Just popping in to tell that I am fine (as fine as someone with a nice cold [emoji40] can be) and that I am following all your adventures. But, term has started, construction work is going on and the new prof is also "fun" and I am soooooooo tired that I do not feel much like posting. [emoji21]
> Have a good time everyone! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



Feel better & good luck with work! It can be really draining.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you are following! Sorry you feel poorly. Some times a girl just doesn't have anything fun to talk about. Life isn't all beer and skittles unfortunately.
> Luckily for you, you have wild and crazy fellow bag slave to perk you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328130
> 
> This bar is called The Corner Bar and has been here about 150 years. My grandpa used to come here every afternoon to get his mom a bucket of beer (she had 12 kids so beer was NEEDED).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328132
> 
> These two guys have been coming here about 40 years. No matter WHAT day you come in they are here. They even have little plaques with their names in front of their chairs.
> Downstairs is a bowling alley where said grandpa used to set pins in the 1910,s.
> So there is a bit of local color. Hope you feel better soon.



That looks like a great place to have a drink  Thanks for posting the pix.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> That looks like a great place to have a drink  Thanks for posting the pix.




It is a lot of fun. 
It lacks a beach view such as we have at the Mackeral but sacrifices must sometimes be made.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It is a lot of fun.
> It lacks a beach view such as we have at the Mackeral but sacrifices must sometimes be made.




Who needs a beach view ? That bar is a wonder in itself![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Glad you think so. 
You can see my Coral Longchamp peaking out in the corner of a picture. 
During the day it's calm there (usually) but you never know when beer could go flying so it's best to take a sturdy bag. 
The bar has a great kitchen and lunch is really cheap. 
Wednesday's are cheeseburger day. $1.25 for the first 25 people. Gotta line up early. 
The only downside to the place is there is ONE ladies room. Since the place predates indoor plumbing there is only the one. Can't imagine what the wait is like on a weekend. 
Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you are following! Sorry you feel poorly. Some times a girl just doesn't have anything fun to talk about. Life isn't all beer and skittles unfortunately.
> Luckily for you, you have wild and crazy fellow bag slave to perk you up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328130
> 
> This bar is called The Corner Bar and has been here about 150 years. My grandpa used to come here every afternoon to get his mom a bucket of beer (she had 12 kids so beer was NEEDED).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3328132
> 
> These two guys have been coming here about 40 years. No matter WHAT day you come in they are here. They even have little plaques with their names in front of their chairs.
> Downstairs is a bowling alley where said grandpa used to set pins in the 1910,s.
> So there is a bit of local color. Hope you feel better soon.




What a lovely bar, Murphy. [emoji4] Thank you so much for sharing. It seems like an excellent place to be. Beer and tasty food, two guys who obviously live there... Perfect. 
Yes, I saw your lovely LP, too. Pretty spring colour. [emoji1]
I am feeling a bit better today. Nose isn't leaking anymore, throat isn't sore. A bit of coughing. Still very tired. Hope to be better after the weekend. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What a lovely bar, Murphy. [emoji4] Thank you so much for sharing. It seems like an excellent place to be. Beer and tasty food, two guys who obviously live there... Perfect.
> Yes, I saw your lovely LP, too. Pretty spring colour. [emoji1]
> I am feeling a bit better today. Nose isn't leaking anymore, throat isn't sore. A bit of coughing. Still very tired. Hope to be better after the weekend. [emoji4]




I hope so too!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you think so.
> You can see my Coral Longchamp peaking out in the corner of a picture.
> During the day it's calm there (usually) but you never know when beer could go flying so it's best to take a sturdy bag.
> The bar has a great kitchen and lunch is really cheap.
> Wednesday's are cheeseburger day. $1.25 for the first 25 people. Gotta line up early.
> The only downside to the place is there is ONE ladies room. Since the place predates indoor plumbing there is only the one. Can't imagine what the wait is like on a weekend.
> Hope you're feeling better.



I loved the LC in the corner.  There's a delightful place in Milwaukee with amazing burgers & one toilet per gender. It's a really old building--it looks a bit like your place--tin ceilings, etc.in the original part. I've never gone on a weekend night when Marquette was in session, so it's never been an issue for me


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I loved the LC in the corner.  There's a delightful place in Milwaukee with amazing burgers & one toilet per gender. It's a really old building--it looks a bit like your place--tin ceilings, etc.in the original part. I've never gone on a weekend night when Marquette was in session, so it's never been an issue for me




Yes the hipsters from the college up the street have discovered it. 
It's so funny to watch them take themselves sooooo seriously when drinking cheap beer.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Yes the hipsters from the college up the street have discovered it.
> It's so funny to watch them take themselves sooooo seriously when drinking cheap beer.




Maybe in 40 years time, two of today's hipsters will be sitting at the bar like the two gentlemen you took a picture of![emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Still haven't found my charm.....&#128580;&#128580;
But.... Here's what I got yesterday evening....
Nothing exceptional....But I like It![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Maybe in 40 years time, two of today's hipsters will be sitting at the bar like the two gentlemen you took a picture of![emoji6]




I totally agree!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Still haven't found my charm.....&#128580;&#128580;
> But.... Here's what I got yesterday evening....
> Nothing exceptional....But I like It![emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329547




I LOVE that. So pretty. Is that your hotel room? Deeply envious.


----------



## Amethystgirl

Hello all,
I'm new to the designer bag game, and it's unlikely that I will ever own a Gucci or a Louis Vuitton. Fortunately I really don't care for those at all, but I adore my new-to-me Coaches and my simple Kate Spade street bag. I scored a brand new nylon Calvin Klein cross body bag at the thrift store the other day for $10.00. I think I will feel right at home on Pinch Purse Island!


----------



## Murphy47

Amethystgirl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the designer bag game, and it's unlikely that I will ever own a Gucci or a Louis Vuitton. Fortunately I really don't care for those at all, but I adore my new-to-me Coaches and my simple Kate Spade street bag. I scored a brand new nylon Calvin Klein cross body bag at the thrift store the other day for $10.00. I think I will feel right at home on Pinch Purse Island!




That is an excellent score! Bag love is out big thing. Brands don't matter so much as style and function. 
I think you will like it here on the island. Tho we do get a little out of hand with our celebrations [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yes the hipsters from the college up the street have discovered it.
> It's so funny to watch them take themselves sooooo seriously when drinking cheap beer.




[emoji23] This must be an excellent sight. I just love hipsters doing serious stuff like waiting for the bus, drinking or eating something,... Are they doing some serious internet surfing on their Apple gadgets while drinking their cheap beer?

How is your watch, btw? Still lingering in EU time?



Mariapia said:


> Still haven't found my charm.....&#128580;&#128580;
> But.... Here's what I got yesterday evening....
> Nothing exceptional....But I like It![emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329547




Lovely! You always choose so cheerful bags. [emoji7]



Amethystgirl said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to the designer bag game, and it's unlikely that I will ever own a Gucci or a Louis Vuitton. Fortunately I really don't care for those at all, but I adore my new-to-me Coaches and my simple Kate Spade street bag. I scored a brand new nylon Calvin Klein cross body bag at the thrift store the other day for $10.00. I think I will feel right at home on Pinch Purse Island!




Hello and welcome to the island. [emoji4]


----------



## Amethystgirl

Murphy47 said:


> That is an excellent score! Bag love is out big thing. Brands don't matter so much as style and function.
> I think you will like it here on the island. Tho we do get a little out of hand with our celebrations [emoji12]



That's one of the reasons I'm here  .


----------



## Amethystgirl

Ludmilla said:


> Hello and welcome to the island. [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] This must be an excellent sight. I just love hipsters doing serious stuff like waiting for the bus, drinking or eating something,... Are they doing some serious internet surfing on their Apple gadgets while drinking their cheap beer?
> 
> How is your watch, btw? Still lingering in EU time?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! You always choose so cheerful bags. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello and welcome to the island. [emoji4]




Yes, they are VERY serious. &#129299;
Love the watch. Still on London time. No worries tho. Who needs to know the time?


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!
Blame the mole rats for my absence.
Plus, there was sugar to eat.
And a bronze sculpture almost to knock over.
The orangutan kept me focussed. By staring blankly into space & chewing its fingers.

Glad to see we have a new friend.
And some new bags to admire.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Yes, they are VERY serious. &#129299;
> Love the watch. Still on London time. No worries tho. Who needs to know the time?



Didn't Chicago write a song about just this issue?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Didn't Chicago write a song about just this issue?




Yes. And Jimmy Buffet too. 
It's 5 o'clock somewhere, prolly where u are!!!!


----------



## misskris03

Amethystgirl said:


> Hello all,
> I'm new to the designer bag game, and it's unlikely that I will ever own a Gucci or a Louis Vuitton. Fortunately I really don't care for those at all, but I adore my new-to-me Coaches and my simple Kate Spade street bag. I scored a brand new nylon Calvin Klein cross body bag at the thrift store the other day for $10.00. I think I will feel right at home on Pinch Purse Island!



Welcome Amethystgirl! No one appreciates a good thrift store find more than we Islanders. I'm sure you will feel right at home


----------



## Mariapia

Everyone here knows about my hunt for a cheap and lovely bag charms....[emoji3]
Yesterday I went  into an MCM boutique to see if they had one.
And they had! A cute little leather bear....
Hand Made in Asia, the SA said....
Turned out that it would have cost me the same price as an H Rodéo!&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Everyone here knows about my hunt for a cheap and lovely bag charms....[emoji3]
> Yesterday I went  into an MCM boutique to see if they had one.
> And they had! A cute little leather bear....
> Hand Made in Asia, the SA said....
> Turned out that it would have cost me the same price as an H Rodéo!&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] What?! That's crazy... [emoji54]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Everyone here knows about my hunt for a cheap and lovely bag charms....[emoji3]
> Yesterday I went  into an MCM boutique to see if they had one.
> And they had! A cute little leather bear....
> Hand Made in Asia, the SA said....
> Turned out that it would have cost me the same price as an H Rodéo!&#128580;&#128580;&#128580;



How kind of them, to do you this helpful favor.
You must repay it with a nice poke in the eye.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] What?! That's crazy... [emoji54]







remainsilly said:


> How kind of them, to do you this helpful favor.
> 
> You must repay it with a nice poke in the eye.




Crazy indeed, Ludmilla! [emoji107][emoji107]
The Rodeo PM costs a little less than 300 in France
The MCM bear was around 300.....here..... Tax free country they say....[emoji15][emoji15]
A nice poke in the eye was in my intentions, remainsilly, but then I am used to their crazy prices now![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Crazy indeed, Ludmilla! [emoji107][emoji107]
> The Rodeo PM costs a little less than 300 in France
> The MCM bear was around 300.....here..... Tax free country they say....[emoji15][emoji15]
> A nice poke in the eye was in my intentions, remainsilly, but then I am used to their crazy prices now![emoji35][emoji35]




A poke sounds like a lovely idea but won't that get you banned? 
The mental picture of you rolling on the floor with silly employee is hilarious though. [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> A poke sounds like a lovely idea but won't that get you banned?
> The mental picture of you rolling on the floor with silly employee is hilarious though. [emoji12]




Banned from the country for sure![emoji26][emoji26]
Better to keep my self control.....[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies , If you want to have a good laugh, go to Vuitton subforum and read Fabuleux's thread....
" what kind of extension cords do LV owners use?"
It's absolutely hilarious![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Crazy indeed, Ludmilla! [emoji107][emoji107]
> The Rodeo PM costs a little less than 300 in France
> The MCM bear was around 300.....here..... Tax free country they say....[emoji15][emoji15]
> A nice poke in the eye was in my intentions, remainsilly, but then I am used to their crazy prices now![emoji35][emoji35]




How is this possible? Wow.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies , If you want to have a good laugh, go to Vuitton subforum and read Fabuleux's thread....
> " what kind of extension cords do LV owners use?"
> It's absolutely hilarious![emoji23][emoji23]




I have been following and posted a few times. 
I recognized a few other islanders also [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies , If you want to have a good laugh, go to Vuitton subforum and read Fabuleux's thread....
> " what kind of extension cords do LV owners use?"
> It's absolutely hilarious![emoji23][emoji23]







Murphy47 said:


> I have been following and posted a few times.
> I recognized a few other islanders also [emoji6]




Those ladies over there are as crazy as we are. [emoji1]
Hehehe... unfortunately I have no LV to be posted with a nice extension cord. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have been following and posted a few times.
> I recognized a few other islanders also [emoji6]







Ludmilla said:


> Those ladies over there are as crazy as we are. [emoji1]
> Hehehe... unfortunately I have no LV to be posted with a nice extension cord. [emoji6]




Yes. I saw your hilarious posts![emoji106][emoji106]
Ludmilla, something is telling me you will soon get yourself both an LV and a lovely EC ![emoji8]
As for you, Murphy, something is telling me you already have both..[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes. I saw your hilarious posts![emoji106][emoji106]
> Ludmilla, something is telling me you will soon get yourself both an LV and a lovely EC ![emoji8]
> As for you, Murphy, something is telling me you already have both..[emoji8]




Ha! I already have some lovely ECs. Just the LV is missing. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I already have some lovely ECs. Just the LV is missing. [emoji6]




Normally, it's the contrary, people first get an LV item then an EC...[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Normally, it's the contrary, people first get an LV item then an EC...[emoji23][emoji23]




I know - guess I have messed this up... [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes. I saw your hilarious posts![emoji106][emoji106]
> Ludmilla, something is telling me you will soon get yourself both an LV and a lovely EC ![emoji8]
> As for you, Murphy, something is telling me you already have both..[emoji8]




I must admit.... I have many EC: in all sizes and colors. I often scour Home Depot aisles looking for new and different EC. I am a junkie. 
As for LV, I admit to having two bags which I sold ALL my other collection for. They are nice and all, but at the end of the day just over priced plastic coated canvas. They are pretty but not as fun as I thought they would be.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I must admit.... I have many EC: in all sizes and colors. I often scour Home Depot aisles looking for new and different EC. I am a junkie.
> As for LV, I admit to having two bags which I sold ALL my other collection for. They are nice and all, but at the end of the day just over priced plastic coated canvas. They are pretty but not as fun as I thought they would be.




What LVs do you have, if you don't mind asking? [emoji102]


----------



## Mariapia

I 've found it, ladies![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
Leather, Made in Italy, British designer....[emoji106]
Very good price too....[emoji8]
Doesn't really go with my multicolored bag today but who cares?[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

I just love that!!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What LVs do you have, if you don't mind asking? [emoji102]




I have the OM Delightful MM and the OM Totally MM. 
They are beautiful bags. 
I just don't carry them as much as I would like. 
They are attention getting and people often make assumptions based on what they think you have when they see LV. 
Shortly after i got them, riots broke out not far away and being seen as a suburban white lady made you a target for unpleasantness. So they tend to stay in


----------



## Murphy47

The closet when I go certain places.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I 've found it, ladies![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> Leather, Made in Italy, British designer....[emoji106]
> Very good price too....[emoji8]
> Doesn't really go with my multicolored bag today but who cares?[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331122




Aw, that's a nice one! [emoji7] Congrats on your successful hunt. [emoji6]
Your hotel room is gorgeous btw. Major room envy!!! 



Murphy47 said:


> I have the OM Delightful MM and the OM Totally MM.
> They are beautiful bags.
> I just don't carry them as much as I would like.
> They are attention getting and people often make assumptions based on what they think you have when they see LV.
> Shortly after i got them, riots broke out not far away and being seen as a suburban white lady made you a target for unpleasantness. So they tend to stay in




Those two bags are very pretty. I am a bit in love with the Siena, but I think I am too chicken to really wear a LV. As you said: you do get attention and often in an unpleasant way. [emoji16] I can totally understand that you do not want to carry them everywhere. [emoji19] And I am not sure if I want to spend so much money on a canvas bag even though it might outlive me. [emoji58]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I 've found it, ladies![emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]
> Leather, Made in Italy, British designer....[emoji106]
> Very good price too....[emoji8]
> Doesn't really go with my multicolored bag today but who cares?[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3331122



I like it with the multicolor.
Neither competes with the other--both shine.
Nice choice, congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, that's a nice one! [emoji7] Congrats on your successful hunt. [emoji6]
> Your hotel room is gorgeous btw. Major room envy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bags are very pretty. I am a bit in love with the Siena, but I think I am too chicken to really wear a LV. As you said: you do get attention and often in an unpleasant way. [emoji16] I can totally understand that you do not want to carry them everywhere. [emoji19] And I am not sure if I want to spend so much money on a canvas bag even though it might outlive me. [emoji58]







remainsilly said:


> I like it with the multicolor.
> 
> Neither competes with the other--both shine.
> 
> Nice choice, congrats!




Thank you ladies! You are very sweet! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Ludmilla, I'm glad you like my hotel room. I will post a pic of the view.....[emoji3]
As for the LV bags, Murphy, I can understand. 
It all depends on the places you go to.
For a lot of people, an LV owner is necessarily wealthy or an awful snob....&#128580;&#128580; or both! Call it prejudice !
Ludmilla, I love the Siena too! [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies! You are very sweet! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Ludmilla, I'm glad you like my hotel room. I will post a pic of the view.....[emoji3]
> As for the LV bags, Murphy, I can understand.
> It all depends on the places you go to.
> For a lot of people, an LV owner is necessarily wealthy or an awful snob....&#128580;&#128580; or both! Call it prejudice !
> Ludmilla, I love the Siena too! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3331454
> View attachment 3331455




Looks like a great trip!! How many of us can you fit in a suitcase minus naked mole rats? Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, that's a nice one! [emoji7] Congrats on your successful hunt. [emoji6]
> Your hotel room is gorgeous btw. Major room envy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Those two bags are very pretty. I am a bit in love with the Siena, but I think I am too chicken to really wear a LV. As you said: you do get attention and often in an unpleasant way. [emoji16] I can totally understand that you do not want to carry them everywhere. [emoji19] And I am not sure if I want to spend so much money on a canvas bag even though it might outlive me. [emoji58]




Doubt current LV will outlive anyone. While they are nice bags and mine are MIU the quality of materials is not the same as 15+ years ago. 
Luckily there are many gorgeous options out there at all price points. 
Islanders have the best collections I think.


----------



## remainsilly

I haven't found glue in my hair for awhile.
Obviously, our island lacks recent crafting events! 

Is anyone else mystified by scarf tying methods?
Was given some illustrated cards, plus some irl demonstrations.
And still feel my eyes glaze, when considering more than a simple neck-loop-&-go.

No scissors or glue required(ah, sad) for scarf crafts.

Please feel free to share ideas. 
How do you use this confusing piece of the fashion world, in daily situations?
Where do you find great scarves to suit budget/needs?

I'll begin, with an idea I really like--
turn large, square scarf into a sling bag (photo found on web):


----------



## Murphy47

I need more than just those few instructions. Makes my eyes cross.


----------



## remainsilly

Okay, Murphy--here we go:
1) cat
2) cat on large, square scarf(actually large rectangle, folded in 1/2 to make square)
3) cat tied inside, 1st knot
4) cat in a bag, 2nd knot forming handle

Viola! 
A scarf bag AND a thrilled cat.
Perfect.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Okay, Murphy--here we go:
> 1) cat
> 2) cat on large, square scarf(actually large rectangle, folded in 1/2 to make square)
> 3) cat tied inside, 1st knot
> 4) cat in a bag, 2nd knot forming handle
> 
> Viola!
> A scarf bag AND a thrilled cat.
> Perfect.



Ha!!  That's a really good (and adorable) kitteh.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Okay, Murphy--here we go:
> 
> 1) cat
> 
> 2) cat on large, square scarf(actually large rectangle, folded in 1/2 to make square)
> 
> 3) cat tied inside, 1st knot
> 
> 4) cat in a bag, 2nd knot forming handle
> 
> 
> 
> Viola!
> 
> A scarf bag AND a thrilled cat.
> 
> Perfect.




Thank you for the excellent instructions. Pictures were a bonus!!! How did you get the car to pose  like that?

Laughed so hard I cried. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## remainsilly

Hehehe--those were the 4 posed shots.
You missed seeing the ouch-ouch-claw-claw funtime photos.
Which were edited out.
But provided lots of solid reasons not to wrap cat in an hermes scarf.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies! You are very sweet! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Ludmilla, I'm glad you like my hotel room. I will post a pic of the view.....[emoji3]
> As for the LV bags, Murphy, I can understand.
> It all depends on the places you go to.
> For a lot of people, an LV owner is necessarily wealthy or an awful snob....&#128580;&#128580; or both! Call it prejudice !
> Ludmilla, I love the Siena too! [emoji3]
> View attachment 3331454
> View attachment 3331455




What a pretty view! [emoji7]
I think I will adore the Siena from afar. I cannot justify the price tag and I would feel awkward getting stared at because I carry LV.
Well, enough bags in my wardrobe and on my never ending wishlist. [emoji6]



Murphy47 said:


> Looks like a great trip!! How many of us can you fit in a suitcase minus naked mole rats? Lol.




Great idea. If you use trunks....



Murphy47 said:


> Doubt current LV will outlive anyone. While they are nice bags and mine are MIU the quality of materials is not the same as 15+ years ago.
> Luckily there are many gorgeous options out there at all price points.
> Islanders have the best collections I think.




Ha! We islanders have the best collections. [emoji106]
It is really a shame that the quality is spiraling downwards everywhere. Shopping gets less fun... [emoji58]



remainsilly said:


> Okay, Murphy--here we go:
> 
> 1) cat
> 
> 2) cat on large, square scarf(actually large rectangle, folded in 1/2 to make square)
> 
> 3) cat tied inside, 1st knot
> 
> 4) cat in a bag, 2nd knot forming handle
> 
> 
> 
> Viola!
> 
> A scarf bag AND a thrilled cat.
> 
> Perfect.




I need to see the claw-claw fotos! [emoji23] I really wondered how you got the cat into the scarf without a cat fight. [emoji23]

To answer your scarf questions: most of my scarves are pretty cheap. And I love loops. Perfect for knotting idiots. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Okay, Murphy--here we go:
> 
> 1) cat
> 
> 2) cat on large, square scarf(actually large rectangle, folded in 1/2 to make square)
> 
> 3) cat tied inside, 1st knot
> 
> 4) cat in a bag, 2nd knot forming handle
> 
> 
> 
> Viola!
> 
> A scarf bag AND a thrilled cat.
> 
> Perfect.




That cat in the scarf is fabulous, remainsilly![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

murphy47 said:


> looks like a great trip!! How many of us can you fit in a suitcase minus naked mole rats? Lol.



+1


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What a pretty view! [emoji7]
> I think I will adore the Siena from afar. I cannot justify the price tag and I would feel awkward getting stared at because I carry LV.
> Well, enough bags in my wardrobe and on my never ending wishlist. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great idea. If you use trunks....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! We islanders have the best collections. [emoji106]
> It is really a shame that the quality is spiraling downwards everywhere. Shopping gets less fun... [emoji58]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to see the claw-claw fotos! [emoji23] I really wondered how you got the cat into the scarf without a cat fight. [emoji23]
> 
> To answer your scarf questions: most of my scarves are pretty cheap. And I love loops. Perfect for knotting idiots. [emoji1]




Does this mean people who can't make knots, or putting knots ON idiots?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Does this mean people who can't make knots, or putting knots ON idiots?




[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] Sorry, I meant people like me who are too silly/clumsy to make nice knots or drape scarves in a decent way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just wondering - how does it look like to put knots on idiots? [emoji38]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Just wondering - how does it look like to put knots on idiots? [emoji38]



Monty python did it pretty well.x)
Hopefully can view youtube video--to see knotted head scarves:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c7AihnLbw1E

(Post links not working lately--cut & paste into browser)


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Video worked perfectly. 
Thanks. That gives me an idea. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Video worked perfectly.
> Thanks. That gives me an idea. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




That's always dangerous. [emoji12]
And fun.


----------



## Murphy47

No one is up to ANYTHING today? 
I spent most of the day waiting for my mom to get tests. Seems fine so far. Needs a change of meds. Gave herself an ulcer using Aleve. 
Tomorrow we are going for our usual shopping day. 
Have we decided on a craft for Earth Day?
Something we haven't tried is planting trees. 
More palm trees might be a fabulous idea at the Mackeral. 
Do we think the landlord will let us use shovels?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> No one is up to ANYTHING today?
> I spent most of the day waiting for my mom to get tests. Seems fine so far. Needs a change of meds. Gave herself an ulcer using Aleve.
> Tomorrow we are going for our usual shopping day.
> Have we decided on a craft for Earth Day?
> Something we haven't tried is planting trees.
> More palm trees might be a fabulous idea at the Mackeral.
> Do we think the landlord will let us use shovels?


I'm in.
If we get to use axes, shovels, hammers, circular saw & several measuring tapes.
Plus a chalk line.
No project is complete without excess tools & lots of excited jumping around.
Even planting trees. 

Glad mother will be okay.
Waiting for tests is tiresome.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'm in.
> 
> If we get to use axes, shovels, hammers, circular saw & several measuring tapes.
> 
> Plus a chalk line.
> 
> No project is complete without excess tools & lots of excited jumping around.
> 
> Even planting trees.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad mother will be okay.
> 
> Waiting for tests is tiresome.




OF COURSE we will have superfluous tools. And multiple trips to the island hardware store. 
As stated in earlier posts regarding construction workers: only 2 can work at a time while the rest SUPERVISE. 
In Regards to testing: does every doctor nowadays think they are a TV doctor and order a ridiculous amount of tests?


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Monty python did it pretty well.x)
> Hopefully can view youtube video--to see knotted head scarves:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=c7AihnLbw1E
> 
> (Post links not working lately--cut & paste into browser)



That's brilliant! :lolots:


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> No one is up to ANYTHING today?
> I spent most of the day waiting for my mom to get tests. Seems fine so far. Needs a change of meds. Gave herself an ulcer using Aleve.
> Tomorrow we are going for our usual shopping day.
> Have we decided on a craft for Earth Day?
> Something we haven't tried is planting trees.
> More palm trees might be a fabulous idea at the Mackeral.
> Do we think the landlord will let us use shovels?



Ugh. Sorry about your mom. Hope she's feeling better soon.

 Maybe the mole rats can help us dig holes to plant the trees if the landlord won't let us use tools.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ugh. Sorry about your mom. Hope she's feeling better soon.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe the mole rats can help us dig holes to plant the trees if the landlord won't let us use tools.




Brilliant. 
We haven't ...ahem...played with shovels yet. Our dear landlord may be ok with this. If they are plastic. 
And maybe if we don't sing endless repetitions of "Yo ho the pirates life for me".


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Brilliant.
> We haven't ...ahem...played with shovels yet. Our dear landlord may be ok with this. If they are plastic.
> And maybe if we don't sing endless repetitions of "Yo ho the pirates life for me".



What?!
This can't happen--I already bought the parrot & peg leg for our digging singsong!

http://static.arvada.org/docs/1328026975arvadacenter-pirate-tattoos-big-png.png


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> That's brilliant! :lolots:




Btw, your new avatar freaks with my head.
I keep looking for hello kitty.
And there's an otter instead.
Must...cope...with...change...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> What?!
> 
> This can't happen--I already bought the parrot & peg leg for our digging singsong!
> 
> 
> 
> http://static.arvada.org/docs/1328026975arvadacenter-pirate-tattoos-big-png.png




I think "endless" is the key word. 
I will endeavor to find all the lyrics so we don't sing the same 8 words.


----------



## Murphy47

Ok, got them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ugh. I HATE birds. Can we please do some pigeon shooting for earth day??? One pooped all over miss Plum a few moments ago. All over the bag. And I have to be happy that this **** bird did not hit me nor my coat. Every few years one of this bloody animals is pooping over me. Why???? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
Rant over. Hope I get everything off my bag as I am on the train right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I HATE birds. Can we please do some pigeon shooting for earth day??? One pooped all over miss Plum a few moments ago. All over the bag. And I have to be happy that this **** bird did not hit me nor my coat. Every few years one of this bloody animals is pooping over me. Why???? [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]
> Rant over. Hope I get everything off my bag as I am on the train right now.




I am scared of birds, Ludmilla....[emoji17][emoji17]
And I hate pigeons too![emoji84][emoji84]
I can't keep my balcony clean because of them. I even had a nest last year and had to take a broom to get rid of it!&#128580;&#128580;
And, will you believe it....there are pigeons here too!
Maybe they followed me here....[emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, got them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333679



Perfect! Thanks.


----------



## remainsilly

Ahh--so, no bidders on this fine pair of feathered friends? 
http://www.pigeoncontrolresourcecentre.org/html/assets/images_about/Pigeon Auction image.jpg

Hope Miss Plum sorts out. Should--is excellent leather.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I think "endless" is the key word.
> I will endeavor to find all the lyrics so we don't sing the same 8 words.




Did the parrot bite off his limbs? 
Once I have some of the demon rum, I fear I won't be able to remember more than 8 words, so I'm okay with this version


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Btw, your new avatar freaks with my head.
> 
> I keep looking for hello kitty.
> 
> And there's an otter instead.
> 
> Must...cope...with...change...




+1 [emoji102]



Mariapia said:


> I am scared of birds, Ludmilla....[emoji17][emoji17]
> And I hate pigeons too![emoji84][emoji84]
> I can't keep my balcony clean because of them. I even had a nest last year and had to take a broom to get rid of it!&#128580;&#128580;
> And, will you believe it....there are pigeons here too!
> Maybe they followed me here....[emoji35][emoji35]




[emoji16] Pigeons are just yucky. They are like rats. Seriously. Rats with wings. [emoji13]



remainsilly said:


> Ahh--so, no bidders on this fine pair of feathered friends?
> 
> http://www.pigeoncontrolresourcecentre.org/html/assets/images_about/Pigeon Auction image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Miss Plum sorts out. Should--is excellent leather.




If I am allowed to chop off the heads of these feathery friends, I might think about biding on them... [emoji38]





Sooo, after cleaning Miss Plum (thanks to baby whipes and pebbled leather she survived the nasty bird attack), after dinner and walking the dog, I feel good enough to join the Earth Day discussion.

Planting trees is an excellent idea. How about pigeon eating plants? Do they exist?
I am all for singing pirate songs. Maybe we can make some pigeon heads explode?
Seriously, I am still angry. This was the 6th time I got hit by bird poop. [emoji35]


----------



## misskris03

I kind of like the pigeons. They are sort of like air rats, but they are pretty smart and I am impressed by their ability to adapt so well to urban environments (quite like rats, I'll admit). 

But there is a pigeon who was a WW1 war hero. My son who is obsessed with wwi told me about it. His name was Cher Ami http://www.si.edu/Encyclopedia_SI/nmah/cherami.htm


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I kind of like the pigeons. They are sort of like air rats, but they are pretty smart and I am impressed by their ability to adapt so well to urban environments (quite like rats, I'll admit).
> 
> But there is a pigeon who was a WW1 war hero. My son who is obsessed with wwi told me about it. His name was Cher Ami http://www.si.edu/Encyclopedia_SI/nmah/cherami.htm




[emoji16] Ok. I admit they are clever and they have a great aiming accuracy. I am pretty sure, WW1 hero Cher Ami would have pooped on me, if I've been around... [emoji23]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Btw, your new avatar freaks with my head.
> 
> I keep looking for hello kitty.
> 
> And there's an otter instead.
> 
> Must...cope...with...change...




Alas, kitty is very placid and feminine. She was an aspirational avatar. I think the otter is probably a more appropriate representation of me. I do love HK though. I must have 5 on my desk at work. Not counting the dress-up magnets on my file cabinet


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji16] Ok. I admit they are clever and they have a great aiming accuracy. I am pretty sure, WW1 hero Cher Ami would have pooped on me, if I've been around... [emoji23]




You know, I hadn't thought about it until now, but those hundreds of carrier pigeons must have crapped all over the guys in the trenches as they were carrying their messages. It's not as if they could get away from the birds, The Americans alone had 600 pigeons. That's a tremendous amount of poo right there, much less when you add in the European birds.  

I guess bird poo is the least of your worries during trench warfare, but still.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> You know, I hadn't thought about it until now, but those hundreds of carrier pigeons must have crapped all over the guys in the trenches as they were carrying their messages. It's not as if they could get away from the birds, The Americans alone had 600 pigeons. That's a tremendous amount of poo right there, much less when you add in the European birds.
> 
> I guess bird poo is the least of your worries during trench warfare, but still.



The Cher Ami story is great!
Thanks for sharing.

I have seen WWI trenches, in Belgium. And mustard gas canisters, both exploded/duds.
And bunker where McCrae wrote poem, "In Flanders Fields."
Yes, pigeon poop was minor concern.
---
Has anyone been pissed on by a drunk, relieving himself from a balcony @ night?
Could this ***** pigeon poop, or no?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The Cher Ami story is great!
> 
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen WWI trenches, in Belgium. And mustard gas canisters, both exploded/duds.
> 
> And bunker where McCrae wrote poem, "In Flanders Fields."
> 
> Yes, pigeon poop was minor concern.
> 
> ---
> 
> Has anyone been pissed on by a drunk, relieving himself from a balcony @ night?
> 
> Could this ***** pigeon poop, or no?




Not pissed on. 
My youngest had beer dribbled down her back at a ball game from an a$$ in the upper balconies. 
When I was young I stood too
far under the Ferris Wheel and a kid threw up on my head. 
Once my daughter projectile vomited over a BRAND NEW pair of Emu boots. 

I could go on but you get the point. Some people are not lucky and I guess we are 2 of them. 
BTW, pidgeons SUCK. 
I do like other birds though. From a distance.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> The Cher Ami story is great!
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I have seen WWI trenches, in Belgium. And mustard gas canisters, both exploded/duds.
> And bunker where McCrae wrote poem, "In Flanders Fields."
> Yes, pigeon poop was minor concern.
> ---
> Has anyone been pissed on by a drunk, relieving himself from a balcony @ night?
> Could this ***** pigeon poop, or no?



I'm glad you liked the Cher Ami story. It is taking all of my self control not to post one about Stubby the war dog as well. Lots of animals in WWI.

Oh Wow. Those Belgian trenches must be a very moving thing to see. My kiddo did a paper on that poem for a class project. 


On a less somber note, No, thank God, I've never had a drunk piss on me. I have had my kids pee in my face when I was changing their diapers. And I've gotten puked on by them as well. I think there is something in your brain that tells people with infants that their piss/poo/puke isn't *that* gross. Even though it is. Because if anyone else relieved themselves on me or puked on me , I'd be horrified.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Not pissed on.
> My youngest had beer dribbled down her back at a ball game from an a$$ in the upper balconies.
> *When I was young I stood too
> far under the Ferris Wheel and a kid threw up on my head. *
> Once my daughter projectile vomited over a BRAND NEW pair of Emu boots.
> 
> I could go on but you get the point. Some people are not lucky and I guess we are 2 of them.
> BTW, pidgeons SUCK.
> I do like other birds though. From a distance.



Oh no! I remember there was this weird ride at the amusement park where you would stand on the side of a spinning circular pit and the bottom would drop down & the centrifugal force would keep the people stuck to the walls of the pit. After it was over, there would always be greenish looking people who stumbled into the conveniently located bushes nearby.

The last time I went on a ride with my kids was about 4 or 5 years ago (the tilt a whirl. aka the tilt a hurl) i was so nauseated when I got off that I feared I would become ill right in front of my kids & everyone else unfortunate enough to be near me. I managed to overcome it, but I am *never* going on another fair ride again. ever.

Sorry about your emu boots.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Oh no! I remember there was this weird ride at the amusement park where you would stand on the side of a spinning circular pit and the bottom would drop down & the centrifugal force would keep the people stuck to the walls of the pit. After it was over, there would always be greenish looking people who stumbled into the conveniently located bushes nearby.
> 
> The last time I went on a ride with my kids was about 4 or 5 years ago (the tilt a whirl. aka the tilt a hurl) i was so nauseated when I got off that I feared I would become ill right in front of my kids & everyone else unfortunate enough to be near me. I managed to overcome it, but I am *never* going on another fair ride again. ever.
> 
> Sorry about your emu boots.




Luckily this was a number of years ago when the finishing process was better than it is now so I just washed them off. 
After all, being outdoors didn't hurt the sheep. Unless they got near and Islander at Easter time lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi, Ladies![emoji3][emoji3]

I am flying back tomorrow morning![emoji17]
So no more window shopping today!
I just intend to walk around, have a coffee somewhere and then pack.
I had seen a wonderful high discounted Jimmy Choo bag.... and resisted !
Sometimes I just don't recognize myself.....&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi, Ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> I am flying back tomorrow morning![emoji17]
> So no more window shopping today!
> I just intend to walk around, have a coffee somewhere and then pack.
> I had seen a wonderful high discounted Jimmy Choo bag.... and resisted !
> Sometimes I just don't recognize myself.....&#128580;&#128580;




Save travels, Mariapia! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
Yay on staying strong, too. That's awesome. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi, Ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> I am flying back tomorrow morning![emoji17]
> So no more window shopping today!
> I just intend to walk around, have a coffee somewhere and then pack.
> I had seen a wonderful high discounted Jimmy Choo bag.... and resisted !
> Sometimes I just don't recognize myself.....&#128580;&#128580;




Even Jimmy Choo isn't what it used to be. 
Safe travels.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Save travels, Mariapia! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]
> Yay on staying strong, too. That's awesome. [emoji4]







Murphy47 said:


> Even Jimmy Choo isn't what it used to be.
> Safe travels.




Thank you ladies![emoji7][emoji7]
Murphy thanks for telling me about Jimmy Choo, it helps![emoji6]
It was the Riley bag with studs. [emoji17]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Even Jimmy Choo isn't what it used to be.
> Safe travels.



Examined a jimmy choo evening bag last year.
It was patent & make this weird unsticking/ripping noise, whenever flap was pulled open.
Needless to say, bought something else. 

+1 safe travels, Mariapia.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Examined a jimmy choo evening bag last year.
> 
> It was patent & make this weird unsticking/ripping noise, whenever flap was pulled open.
> 
> Needless to say, bought something else.
> 
> 
> 
> +1 safe travels, Mariapia.




Thank you,remainsilly![emoji173]&#65039;
The Choo bag was a real bargain but it's true I know nothing about the brand.. [emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

I have never seen anything of Jimmy choo irl. I only know that he designs shoes... So I cannot say anything about quality.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have never seen anything of Jimmy choo irl. I only know that he designs shoes... So I cannot say anything about quality.




Don't know bought shoes but the bags have gneiss to china I heard.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Don't know bought shoes but the bags have gneiss to china I heard.




Sorry. Keyboard on drugs


----------



## Ludmilla

Hm. I think he designs shoes. Could be wrong, though.


----------



## Murphy47

It's really a woman who designs the shoes. Jimmy Choo was the name of her original craftsman. 
Neiman Marcus carries the shoes and bags but I had head sad rumors that the bag making has gone through China. They are pricey bags even it they are beautiful. 
I don't like my bag to collapse in a puddle of softie leather when I set it down so they have never called to me. 
Finally I have had some success at the hunt for a summer bag. 
I went with a Vera Bradley leather. Birthday money. Yeah!
Sale plus coupon made it 40 % off. More than I normally pay but I was tired of hunting. 
The bandana came from Walmart. 
I looked at ponytail scarves, but seriously? $38? NOT. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



For those of you following another thread, please note the non-designer EC's in the lower corner. 
I prefer function over form in an EC. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's really a woman who designs the shoes. Jimmy Choo was the name of her original craftsman.
> Neiman Marcus carries the shoes and bags but I had head sad rumors that the bag making has gone through China. They are pricey bags even it they are beautiful.
> I don't like my bag to collapse in a puddle of softie leather when I set it down so they have never called to me.
> Finally I have had some success at the hunt for a summer bag.
> I went with a Vera Bradley leather. Birthday money. Yeah!
> Sale plus coupon made it 40 % off. More than I normally pay but I was tired of hunting.
> The bandana came from Walmart.
> I looked at ponytail scarves, but seriously? $38? NOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335184
> 
> For those of you following another thread, please note the non-designer EC's in the lower corner.
> I prefer function over form in an EC. [emoji12]




Oh, Murphy! This is one PRETTY bag!!! [emoji7] The colour is soo nice. This blue is just so stunning. Very lucky find. Congrats.  Good birthday money investment. [emoji4]
I neeeed a blue bag in my wardrobe one day. [emoji1]

Your new scarf is pretty, too. [emoji4]

I have to admit that I do not know a lot about Jimmy Choo, so thanks for enlightening me. [emoji4] I only knew that they do shoes...


----------



## Ludmilla

My purchase of today: present for my niece's newborn son. Well, actually I bought it ob my mother's behalf, as she is the one gifting. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My purchase of today: present for my niece's newborn son. Well, actually I bought it ob my mother's behalf, as she is the one gifting. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3335839




What a cutie!! I am sure the grandnephew is too [emoji7][emoji7]
I posted too soon on the bag. 
The edge coating split today into a nice sharp point which proceeded to stab my "Angel wings" that are quasi exposed this time of year. 
Luckily I was at the mall shopping for swimsuits for my eldest and went in to have a little "chat" with VB about their recent lack of quality. 
Possibly the universe is sending me a message?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> What a cutie!! I am sure the grandnephew is too [emoji7][emoji7]
> I posted too soon on the bag.
> The edge coating split today into a nice sharp point which proceeded to stab my "Angel wings" that are quasi exposed this time of year.
> Luckily I was at the mall shopping for swimsuits for my eldest and went in to have a little "chat" with VB about their recent lack of quality.
> Possibly the universe is sending me a message?




Thank you! [emoji4] Yes, the grandnephew is as cute as the bear. Just less hairy. There will be a major visit tomorrow. [emoji38]

Noooo on your new bag. This is too bad. [emoji16] At least you've been able to take it back.
Hm. No, I don't think that this is a message of the universe. I know you have been out of luck with your bag purchases lately, but I think there is something very pretty waiting for you at the end of the road. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> My purchase of today: present for my niece's newborn son. Well, actually I bought it ob my mother's behalf, as she is the one gifting. [emoji6]
> 
> View attachment 3335839


Omg! &#9829;&#9825;&#9829;
Just saw post in bear clubhouse--adorable!
Give kid a blanket instead--keep the bear.
This usually happens in my world.
Bears are tough to pass on.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> What a cutie!! I am sure the grandnephew is too [emoji7][emoji7]
> I posted too soon on the bag.
> The edge coating split today into a nice sharp point which proceeded to stab my "Angel wings" that are quasi exposed this time of year.
> Luckily I was at the mall shopping for swimsuits for my eldest and went in to have a little "chat" with VB about their recent lack of quality.
> Possibly the universe is sending me a message?


Shame about bag.
Another great color.

The universe is helping your eldest learn more about bags.
How kind of it.
But probably unfortunate for your bank account. 
Edit: hmm, child may not have been present, it seems.
But story will be educational.
All good.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg! [emoji813]&#9825;[emoji813]
> 
> Just saw post in bear clubhouse--adorable!
> 
> Give kid a blanket instead--keep the bear.
> 
> This usually happens in my world.
> 
> Bears are tough to pass on.




Unfortunately, this one has to be passed on. [emoji17][emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

He'll love it.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning fellow space travelers.
A beautiful day here in "The Middle". 
Anyone have anything fun planned for Earth Day?
The Man of the Place is doing yard work. I have been "recycling" by putting handbags up on eBay. A trip to the store and a big ole nap are next on my agenda. 
Did we decide on a craft for the festivities at the Mackeral? 
Sheep wrangling and/or dying does sound fun, though strenuous. 
Are we still allowed to have FIRE at our favorite hangout? 
Some tiki torches and maybe some Sangria sounds AWESOME. Anyone else in?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning fellow space travelers.
> A beautiful day here in "The Middle".
> Anyone have anything fun planned for Earth Day?
> The Man of the Place is doing yard work. I have been "recycling" by putting handbags up on eBay. A trip to the store and a big ole nap are next on my agenda.
> Did we decide on a craft for the festivities at the Mackeral?
> Sheep wrangling and/or dying does sound fun, though strenuous.
> Are we still allowed to have FIRE at our favorite hangout?
> Some tiki torches and maybe some Sangria sounds AWESOME. Anyone else in?


Yes.
Let the mole rats dig holes & plant trees.
Feed me fruit, serve me beverage.
Give me fire!
Earth, beware.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am all for watching others doing some digging. Fire sounds also great. Sangria even better. I am so in. [emoji4][emoji484]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am all for watching others doing some digging. Fire sounds also great. Sangria even better. I am so in. [emoji4][emoji484]




Sounds like a party ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh, seems like *someone* has planted our landlord. And left him there the whole night. Wonder if we should wait a while longer until we dig him out. So he may feel more thankful and less angry...


----------



## Murphy47

Is THAT what happened? I woke up with a sore shoulder and sand in my bed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes, obviously. I couldn't remember either. I woke up under the kitchen table hugging a little palm plant. Probably the palm we planed to plant instead of our landlord.


----------



## Murphy47

And who was this guy?
	

		
			
		

		
	



I thought our landlord was just having us on, but it seems he was otherwise occupied.


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] I have no idea. Looks like some guy from a very nasty nightmare. All of a sudden I feel very relieved that I only hugged an innocent palm plant... [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Palms are lovely! And very comforting. 
As our landlord was heard grumbling about "those crazy bag ladies" I think we are forgiven. 
He seemed to enjoy dancing under the full moon with us.


----------



## remainsilly

Whoever planted those 4 palm trees, to resemble "a big W," must be comedy/movie fan. 
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/It%27s_a_Mad,_Mad,_Mad,_Mad_World

Wonder what "treasure" lies buried beneath?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] I have no idea. Looks like some guy from a very nasty nightmare. All of a sudden I feel very relieved that I only hugged an innocent palm plant... [emoji1]



+1
Glad we had fire.


----------



## Ludmilla

So, you all think, it is safe to dig him out again???


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So, you all think, it is safe to dig him out again???




Probably. 
I am sure he'll be happy we left less of a mess than usual. 
Plus, we didn't try to "water" him so he was probably happy for the break.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Whoever planted those 4 palm trees, to resemble "a big W," must be comedy/movie fan.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/It's_a_Mad,_Mad,_Mad,_Mad_World
> 
> 
> 
> Wonder what "treasure" lies buried beneath?




Oh man, did we bury "treasure"? 
Everyone one check their bags for their change purse or it might be a difficult commute tomorrow. [emoji51]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Probably.
> I am sure he'll be happy we left less of a mess than usual.
> Plus, we didn't try to "water" him so he was probably happy for the break.




Ok. He looks a bit tired now, so let's get him out. Hehehe. Yes. The Happy Mackerel looks as good as new. 



Murphy47 said:


> Oh man, did we bury "treasure"?
> Everyone one check their bags for their change purse or it might be a difficult commute tomorrow. [emoji51]




Oh oh. [emoji30]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. He looks a bit tired now, so let's get him out. Hehehe. Yes. The Happy Mackerel looks as good as new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh oh. [emoji30]




FER sure he deserves a rest! We are such active and THIRSTY ladies.


----------



## Ludmilla

Do you think he will help searching for my wallet? I fear we "treasured" it away. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Do you think he will help searching for my wallet? I fear we "treasured" it away. [emoji16]




I hope so! 
All we have to do is find the palm trees planted in the W shape and dig there. 
I bet we left a map with a big X marks the spot. 
Probably on a cocktail napkin pinned to the dart board.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> FER sure he deserves a rest! We are such active and THIRSTY ladies.




Ha!! There's no one I'd rather celebrate earth day with. I can't wait for cinco de mayo


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ha!! There's no one I'd rather celebrate earth day with. I can't wait for cinco de mayo




That's always a blow out! 
Mexican food and margaritas here we come!!


----------



## Murphy47

Here is just the thing for our next Fiesta. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
[emoji266]


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh yes! Like this! We have snow and cold at the moment and this hat looks like summer. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Rain with hail coming later today. 
Time to pull out a LC.


----------



## remainsilly

The weather turtle here predicts sun, with patchy cloud.
Several hours of basking on a rock or log.
Then some strolling through flowerbeds.
Ending in pond plunge, eating dandelion leaves.

I want to be a weather turtle, too. 
But predict chaos, with patchy sanity peeking through.


----------



## Ludmilla

We had snow again. Managed a beautiful picture nevertheless. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous! We have heavy rain, hail and possible tornadoes. Just another Spring day here in the Middle.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]

Ludmilla's bear is so cute that I decided to take a pic of one of mine ....


----------



## Mariapia

And here is his little brother [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

And now....a pic of my dolls...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

The third bear wanted to be in a picture too![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The third bear wanted to be in a picture too![emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339923




I see those cuties also like that chair!!
I like your collections, beats and bags [emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> We had snow again. Managed a beautiful picture nevertheless. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3339309


This is beautiful.
Can't be cherry blossoms, or yes?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The third bear wanted to be in a picture too![emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339923



Aw&#9829;
Love seeing good bears with good bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> Ludmilla's bear is so cute that I decided to take a pic of one of mine ....
> View attachment 3339919




Aww. [emoji173]&#65039; They are so lovely, Mariapia. Thanks a lot for sharing them. The bears look so happy with your bags. [emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> This is beautiful.
> 
> Can't be cherry blossoms, or yes?




Hm. No, I don't think so. It's something decorative. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Omg--the Spring carnival is here!
Still being set up.
But am coming unglued with excitement! 

Because will be face painting.
And sugar.
Plus a carousel, & leaping to reach my favorite animal first.
http://thumb101.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/7384/7384,1272563556,3/stock-photo-pony-rides-on-a-merry-go-round-carousel-52027765.jpg

I never grew into a proper adult.
Just got a bit taller & learned some math.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg--the Spring carnival is here!
> 
> Still being set up.
> 
> But am coming unglued with excitement!
> 
> 
> 
> Because will be face painting.
> 
> And sugar.
> 
> Plus a carousel, & leaping to reach my favorite animal first.
> 
> http://thumb101.shutterstock.com/di...des-on-a-merry-go-round-carousel-52027765.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> I never grew into a proper adult.
> 
> Just got a bit taller & learned some math.




Hopefully a LOT of math as it seems to invade so much of adult life.
For example: four ladies are having lunch. How many cupcakes are enough if I want four just for me?
And: six ladies are having Sangria. How many pitchers will we need if I have to share? Lol[emoji482]


----------



## remainsilly

Math is not my homie. 
More a scar on several internal organs.
From when I was force-fed limits & differentials.
And they leaked into my bloodstream. 

Let's hijack a silver snack truck, instead of solving for x.
Has cupcakes enough for all.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Math is not my homie.
> 
> More a scar on several internal organs.
> 
> From when I was force-fed limits & differentials.
> 
> And they leaked into my bloodstream.
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hijack a silver snack truck, instead of solving for x.
> 
> Has cupcakes enough for all.




Solving for X is STUPID ALGEBRA. 
That is a painful and definitely scarring subject. 
I was merely referring to Basic math of the kind all bag junkies are familiar with. 
You know, the take an additional percent off kind. 
I love a good food truck. 
Just had a blisteringly good idea: the Happy Mackeral Food Truck. Let's take our Zany holiday loving selves on the road!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> We had snow again. Managed a beautiful picture nevertheless. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3339309



Wow! That's gorgeous.



Mariapia said:


> The third bear wanted to be in a picture too![emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3339923



Your bears are so cute!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Omg--the Spring carnival is here!
> Still being set up.
> But am coming unglued with excitement!
> 
> Because will be face painting.
> And sugar.
> Plus a carousel, & leaping to reach my favorite animal first.
> http://thumb101.shutterstock.com/di...des-on-a-merry-go-round-carousel-52027765.jpg
> 
> I never grew into a proper adult.
> Just got a bit taller & learned some math.



At least you learned some math. Me, not so much. 

I love carnivals! The best part of living in the midwest is the county fairs. The food, the animals, the beautiful sun that hides from us for so much of the year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Maths? [emoji13]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Maths? [emoji13]




remainsilly stated she grew up and learned some math. 
Kinda devolved from there. 
Forecasting rain here for the weekend. 
Darn, no yard work [emoji12]
Guess it movies and the mall. Maybe dinner. 
Anything fun going on with you ladies?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> remainsilly stated she grew up and learned some math.
> Kinda devolved from there.
> Forecasting rain here for the weekend.
> Darn, no yard work [emoji12]
> Guess it movies and the mall. Maybe dinner.
> Anything fun going on with you ladies?




Trying to do your two maths exercises, Murphy!&#128580;&#128580;
A real nightmare![emoji26][emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> remainsilly stated she grew up and learned some math.
> Kinda devolved from there.
> Forecasting rain here for the weekend.
> Darn, no yard work [emoji12]
> Guess it movies and the mall. Maybe dinner.
> Anything fun going on with you ladies?




Thank you for explaining! [emoji4] Not a fan of maths...
We have probably rain during the weekend, too. So I do not have very exciting plans. Watch a film. Read a book. Eat salt and vinegar chips. This kind of stuff.
Feeling very down, also, as yesterday one lady of our house keeping staff at work passed away out of the blue.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for explaining! [emoji4] Not a fan of maths...
> We have probably rain during the weekend, too. So I do not have very exciting plans. Watch a film. Read a book. Eat salt and vinegar chips. This kind of stuff.
> Feeling very down, also, as yesterday one lady of our house keeping staff at work passed away out of the blue.



This is sad news. 

Unexpected deaths leave me thoughtful. 
Filled with ideas that life is short. And doesn't stick to plans.
So requires jumping in to take risks. And being more kind.
Because tomorrow is not guaranteed.
---
Wandered the carnival set up.
There is NO carousel.
Replaced by a whirling, vomit-inducing thing. And a funhouse with jungle theme.
Obviously, life also can be unfair.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This is sad news.
> 
> 
> 
> Unexpected deaths leave me thoughtful.
> 
> Filled with ideas that life is short. And doesn't stick to plans.
> 
> So requires jumping in to take risks. And being more kind.
> 
> Because tomorrow is not guaranteed.
> 
> ---
> 
> Wandered the carnival set up.
> 
> There is NO carousel.
> 
> Replaced by a whirling, vomit-inducing thing. And a funhouse with jungle theme.
> 
> Obviously, life also can be unfair.




[emoji15] NO carousel?? Not good at all. Does the new carousel have wings? [emoji6]

Yes, sudden deaths cause a lot of disturbing thoughts. [emoji21]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] NO carousel?? Not good at all. Does the new carousel have wings? [emoji6]
> 
> Yes, sudden deaths cause a lot of disturbing thoughts. [emoji21]




Life can be disappointing on so many fronts. 
The passing of coworkers is always difficult and thought provoking. 
Much shaking of the head and pondering of existence. 
We shall raise a glass to a life hopefully we'll lived. [emoji482]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Life can be disappointing on so many fronts.
> The passing of coworkers is always difficult and thought provoking.
> Much shaking of the head and pondering of existence.
> We shall raise a glass to a life hopefully we'll lived. [emoji482]




Beautifully said. [emoji482]


----------



## remainsilly

(Glass raised)
To a life well lived.
And without unnecessary math.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for explaining! [emoji4] Not a fan of maths...
> We have probably rain during the weekend, too. So I do not have very exciting plans. Watch a film. Read a book. Eat salt and vinegar chips. This kind of stuff.
> Feeling very down, also, as yesterday one lady of our house keeping staff at work passed away out of the blue.



I'm sorry about the staff member at work. How sad.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for explaining! [emoji4] Not a fan of maths...
> We have probably rain during the weekend, too. So I do not have very exciting plans. Watch a film. Read a book. Eat salt and vinegar chips. This kind of stuff.
> Feeling very down, also, as yesterday one lady of our house keeping staff at work passed away out of the blue.





remainsilly said:


> (Glass raised)
> To a life well lived.
> And without unnecessary math.



hear, hear!


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I'm sorry about the staff member at work. How sad.




Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! We had [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039; today! [emoji15] So I was out and about taking some photos.






What did you today? Any nice handbags in action? I was using my oak Lexy. Photo from last week, though. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous blooms!!!
Have to go find new refrigerator so I am sporting giant VB tote.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! We had [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039; today! [emoji15] So I was out and about taking some photos.
> 
> View attachment 3343118
> 
> View attachment 3343121
> 
> 
> What did you today? Any nice handbags in action? I was using my oak Lexy. Photo from last week, though. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3343125



Beautiful flowers and one of my favorite bags! My violets look nothing like those. Maybe I will show them the photo for inspiration. .


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous blooms!!!
> Have to go find new refrigerator so I am sporting giant VB tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343130



Good luck with the shopping. Perfect bag for a long , possibly exhausting day of big box stores and research; it's lightweight & cheerful


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! We had [emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039;[emoji295]&#65039; today! [emoji15] So I was out and about taking some photos.
> 
> View attachment 3343118
> 
> View attachment 3343121
> 
> 
> What did you today? Any nice handbags in action? I was using my oak Lexy. Photo from last week, though. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3343125


Omg, the colorful pansies/johnny jump ups! &#9829;
And Lady Oak! &#9825;&#9829;&#9825;

I have ye ol' diesel reboot tote: 
http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
In the fun hailstorm. 

Plan for day:
1) commit to the exciting/scary adventure.  
And send in paperwork.

2) not strangle the annoying person, twanging on my last nerve.

3) possibly hijack a silver lunch truck.
For free-wheeling weekend escapade, with fellow islanders.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous blooms!!!
> Have to go find new refrigerator so I am sporting giant VB tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343130




Very pretty tote. I like the pattern and the colours! [emoji7] Good luck with the new refrigerator. One of my friends had to wait for 2weeks to get a new one, after her old one broke down. But, I am sure your tote will bring you luck. [emoji4]



misskris03 said:


> Beautiful flowers and one of my favorite bags! My violets look nothing like those. Maybe I will show them the photo for inspiration. .




Thanks for the bag and bloom love. Hopefully your violets will become pretty soon. [emoji4] They grow like pest plant here. Very pretty pest plants, though. Love them. [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous blooms!!!
> Have to go find new refrigerator so I am sporting giant VB tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3343130



Nice color combo & modern look!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg, the colorful pansies/johnny jump ups! [emoji813]
> 
> And Lady Oak! &#9825;[emoji813]&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> I have ye ol' diesel reboot tote:
> 
> http://ak1.polyvoreimg.com/cgi/img-thing/size/l/tid/102273354.jpg
> 
> In the fun hailstorm.
> 
> 
> 
> Plan for day:
> 
> 1) commit to the exciting/scary adventure.
> 
> And send in paperwork.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) not strangle the annoying person, twanging on my last nerve.
> 
> 
> 
> 3) possibly hijack a silver lunch truck.
> 
> For free-wheeling weekend escapade, with fellow islanders.




Love your Diesel tote. She is so edgy. [emoji4]
Sorry about the hailstorm. We are going to have rain tomorrow. [emoji53]
You have a lot on your plate for today. #3 sounds very good (hehehe as does #2). I am going to help you with the hijacking.

Thanks for lady oak compliments. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

We got one!
http://momgrind.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/DSC_0022-600-cupcake-food-truck.jpg

Hop in quick, islanders!
Ludmilla's behind the wheel. And I found 350 cupcakes in the storage bins!
Weekend sugar-rush, here we come!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We got one!
> 
> http://momgrind.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/DSC_0022-600-cupcake-food-truck.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Hop in quick, islanders!
> 
> Ludmilla's behind the wheel. And I found 350 cupcakes in the storage bins!
> 
> Weekend sugar-rush, here we come!




I am so in!


----------



## Ludmilla

Does anyone remember how I parked that truck against the wall of the Mackerel? [emoji15] My head is still a bit dizzy...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Does anyone remember how I parked that truck against the wall of the Mackerel? [emoji15] My head is still a bit dizzy...



I saw some remnants of road flares. 
Around a cupcake frosting guidance path. Smeared along pavement towards Mackerel.

Also, some distinct memories of Murphy waving flags.
But this could be hallucination.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Does anyone remember how I parked that truck against the wall of the Mackerel? [emoji15] My head is still a bit dizzy...



Mine too! I don't remember much after eating the 25th red velvet cupcake and napping on the floor of the truck


----------



## misskris03

I have a house guest for the next couple of weeks. Here she is after her breakfast (2 papaya chunks-she has expensive taste).


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> I have a house guest for the next couple of weeks. Here she is after her breakfast (2 papaya chunks-she has expensive taste).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344188



Squeeeeee!&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;
Is that a cherry foot tortoise? 
My eyes refuse to see photo well...


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Squeeeeee!&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;&#9825;&#9829;
> Is that a cherry foot tortoise?
> My eyes refuse to see photo well...



She is a north american box turtle.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I saw some remnants of road flares.
> 
> Around a cupcake frosting guidance path. Smeared along pavement towards Mackerel.
> 
> 
> 
> Also, some distinct memories of Murphy waving flags.
> 
> But this could be hallucination.




I thought the parking job was excellent. Maybe we should have worn our glasses?
My daughter was not thrilled at the cupcake stains on her color guard flags [emoji34]. I will be spending the day removing said stains before practice this week. 
As for the turtle, well we couldn't have him/her playing in traffic and getting hit,could we?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hm. Giving me the wheel was probably the biggest mistake...

Murphy, good luck on cleaning. May I give you a hand?


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I have a house guest for the next couple of weeks. Here she is after her breakfast (2 papaya chunks-she has expensive taste).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344188




[emoji173]&#65039; well, she probably knows that she is worth it. [emoji6]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji173]&#65039; well, she probably knows that she is worth it. [emoji6]



Any creature that has put up with my crazy family for 38 years deserve to be treated like reptile royalty!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Any creature that has put up with my crazy family for 38 years deserve to be treated like reptile royalty!


Wow! Happy turtle. 
Box are special ones. Packed with personality.
And those wise, calming eyes.
Lucky family. &#9829;


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Wow! Happy turtle.
> Box are special ones. Packed with personality.
> And those wise, calming eyes.
> Lucky family. &#9829;



Indeed.


----------



## Murphy47

All islanders who live in the Middle doing OK after tonight's storms? 
We are a hardy bunch, but I thought I'd check.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I have a house guest for the next couple of weeks. Here she is after her breakfast (2 papaya chunks-she has expensive taste).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344188




So cute! I love tortoises ! 
Who are her mum and dad?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> All islanders who live in the Middle doing OK after tonight's storms?
> We are a hardy bunch, but I thought I'd check.




I am sorry to hear that you had a storm, but I am very happy that you are doing ok. We do not have such massive weather around here and I admire everyone who has to face it more or less regularly. 

What is everyone up to? All pets ok?

Had a huge staff gathering of administration, today (talk about future plans for staff and results of a big survey about work and if we are content). Hoped to see a lot of pretty bags, but it was a bit disappointing. Only a LV NF on the train. [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am sorry to hear that you had a storm, but I am very happy that you are doing ok. We do not have such massive weather around here and I admire everyone who has to face it more or less regularly.
> 
> What is everyone up to? All pets ok?
> 
> Had a huge staff gathering of administration, today (talk about future plans for staff and results of a big survey about work and if we are content). Hoped to see a lot of pretty bags, but it was a bit disappointing. Only a LV NF on the train. [emoji58]




Bummer on lack of pretty bags [emoji19]
Don't you just hate "morale" meetings? 
How goes the elevator construction? Is it built yet? 
Hopefully furniture smell has dissipated!!! 
Whatever happened to the young "boss" and the cute admin assistant? 
Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bummer on lack of pretty bags [emoji19]
> Don't you just hate "morale" meetings?
> How goes the elevator construction? Is it built yet?
> Hopefully furniture smell has dissipated!!!
> Whatever happened to the young "boss" and the cute admin assistant?
> Inquiring minds want to know.




[emoji1]
The meeting took the whole afternoon. And we had sun today. Not good for "morale" at all. [emoji16] 
The foundations of the elevator is set, this construction lot is deserted at the moment. But, I had workers on the outside of my window for hours. Wonder when we are going to have noise again. [emoji38]
Hm. Young boss and cute assistant.... Difficult. I am not very cute. Both bosses are young, but one is a jerk and the other is an inch pincher. Not so my cup of tea. [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

http://home.earthlink.net/~modicum1/meetings.gif
"The beatings will continue, until morale improves."


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> So cute! I love tortoises !
> Who are her mum and dad?



She was my dad's turtle (originally my brother's, but he moved out of the house) and now she belongs to my dad's widow. What an inheritance


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> http://home.earthlink.net/~modicum1/meetings.gif
> "The beatings will continue, until morale improves."



Ha!!! That's brilliant!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> All islanders who live in the Middle doing OK after tonight's storms?
> We are a hardy bunch, but I thought I'd check.



Holy cow! That was a crazy weekend of rain. The sun is out and it's much better today. 



Ludmilla said:


> I am sorry to hear that you had a storm, but I am very happy that you are doing ok. We do not have such massive weather around here and I admire everyone who has to face it more or less regularly.
> 
> What is everyone up to? All pets ok?
> 
> Had a huge staff gathering of administration, today (talk about future plans for staff and results of a big survey about work and if we are content). Hoped to see a lot of pretty bags, but it was a bit disappointing. Only a LV NF on the train. [emoji58]



Oy! I'm with Murphy--these "morale" meetings are a waste of time and undoubtedly not good for morale.  I'm sorry. Thanks for introducing me to the term "inch pincher"


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Holy cow! That was a crazy weekend of rain. The sun is out and it's much better today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy! I'm with Murphy--these "morale" meetings are a waste of time and undoubtedly not good for morale.  I'm sorry. Thanks for introducing me to the term "inch pincher"




What that line from The Full Monty?
"There's nowt as queer as folk"? 
So true. 
Who wants to be inside talking about morale when it's Spring?
Any good May Day fairs? 
Not so many in my area since the Christians discovered that a Maypole is a Pagan fertility festival (thanks to me?). 
Possible sun here today so I am looking forward to seeing some cute spring outfits. 
I must share with you ladies this pic I snapped at the Post Office yesterday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The temperature was 52F. 
The best part: his cut offs used to be DRESS SLACKS. 
Never saw anyone do that. 
Giant ticket for him from the Fashion Police.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Holy cow! That was a crazy weekend of rain. The sun is out and it's much better today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy! I'm with Murphy--these "morale" meetings are a waste of time and undoubtedly not good for morale.  I'm sorry. Thanks for introducing me to the term "inch pincher"




Hm, the dictonary suggested to call a person that is pooping raisins (German idiom) an inch pincher. [emoji1]



Murphy47 said:


> What that line from The Full Monty?
> "There's nowt as queer as folk"?
> So true.
> Who wants to be inside talking about morale when it's Spring?
> Any good May Day fairs?
> Not so many in my area since the Christians discovered that a Maypole is a Pagan fertility festival (thanks to me?).
> Possible sun here today so I am looking forward to seeing some cute spring outfits.
> I must share with you ladies this pic I snapped at the Post Office yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346069
> 
> The temperature was 52F.
> The best part: his cut offs used to be DRESS SLACKS.
> Never saw anyone do that.
> Giant ticket for him from the Fashion Police.




No exciting May fairs in my region. Unfortunately. But we put up a May tree on the 1st of May like this:




And the night before the witches are out and about. So, still very pagan, but the Christians are ok with it. [emoji1]

Great photo. [emoji23] What is a slack? My Dictionary cannot translate it into something fitting. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hm, the dictonary suggested to call a person that is pooping raisins (German idiom) an inch pincher. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No exciting May fairs in my region. Unfortunately. But we put up a May tree on the 1st of May like this:
> 
> View attachment 3346163
> 
> 
> And the night before the witches are out and about. So, still very pagan, but the Christians are ok with it. [emoji1]
> 
> Great photo. [emoji23] What is a slack? My Dictionary cannot translate it into something fitting. [emoji38]




Cool Maypole!! Sky looks a lovely blue!!
Dress slacks are the fancy pants that men wear to work, usually part of a suit or with a blazer. Often they are a polyester blend and DO NOT make good cutoffs/jorts.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> What that line from The Full Monty?
> "There's nowt as queer as folk"?
> So true.
> Who wants to be inside talking about morale when it's Spring?
> Any good May Day fairs?
> Not so many in my area since the Christians discovered that a Maypole is a Pagan fertility festival (thanks to me?).
> Possible sun here today so I am looking forward to seeing some cute spring outfits.
> I must share with you ladies this pic I snapped at the Post Office yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3346069
> 
> The temperature was 52F.
> The best part: his cut offs used to be DRESS SLACKS.
> Never saw anyone do that.
> Giant ticket for him from the Fashion Police.



Oh my.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hm, the dictonary suggested to call a person that is pooping raisins (German idiom) an inch pincher. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No exciting May fairs in my region. Unfortunately. But we put up a May tree on the 1st of May like this:
> 
> View attachment 3346163
> 
> 
> And the night before the witches are out and about. So, still very pagan, but the Christians are ok with it. [emoji1]
> 
> Great photo. [emoji23] What is a slack? My Dictionary cannot translate it into something fitting. [emoji38]



Beautiful! And I'm sure German Christians are more sensible than many in the midwestern US. Germany is the birthplace of Martin Luther, the US is the home of these guys  

http://www.rawstory.com/2015/12/preachers-insist-god-wants-us-to-have-luxurious-private-jets-to-avoid-dope-filled-airline-passenger-demons/


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hm, the dictonary suggested to call a person that is pooping raisins (German idiom) an inch pincher.
> 
> "Korinthen kacken mit anschließendem Rundlutschen."
> I think it would translate as someone who is overly correct.
> Or anal retentive. x)


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> She was my dad's turtle (originally my brother's, but he moved out of the house) and now she belongs to my dad's widow. What an inheritance




She is so cute![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji1]
> The meeting took the whole afternoon. And we had sun today. Not good for "morale" at all. [emoji16]
> The foundations of the elevator is set, this construction lot is deserted at the moment. But, I had workers on the outside of my window for hours. Wonder when we are going to have noise again. [emoji38]
> Hm. Young boss and cute assistant.... Difficult. I am not very cute. Both bosses are young, but one is a jerk and the other is an inch pincher. Not so my cup of tea. [emoji1]




I had never heard of an inch pincher, Ludmilla!
I love learning new expressions and that one is hilarious ![emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cool Maypole!! Sky looks a lovely blue!!
> Dress slacks are the fancy pants that men wear to work, usually part of a suit or with a blazer. Often they are a polyester blend and DO NOT make good cutoffs/jorts.




Ah. Thanks for explaining. [emoji1] I thought he shortened women pants. [emoji23]



misskris03 said:


> Beautiful! And I'm sure German Christians are more sensible than many in the midwestern US. Germany is the birthplace of Martin Luther, the US is the home of these guys
> 
> http://www.rawstory.com/2015/12/preachers-insist-god-wants-us-to-have-luxurious-private-jets-to-avoid-dope-filled-airline-passenger-demons/




[emoji23] I fear the crazy are everywhere.... 



remainsilly said:


> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, the dictonary suggested to call a person that is pooping raisins (German idiom) an inch pincher.
> 
> 
> 
> "Korinthen kacken mit anschließendem Rundlutschen."
> 
> I think it would translate as someone who is overly correct.
> 
> Or anal retentive. x)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are perfectly correct. A "Korinthenkacker" (raisin pooper [emoji38]) is an overly correct person. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Mariapia said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had never heard of an inch pincher, Ludmilla!
> I love learning new expressions and that one is hilarious ![emoji23][emoji23]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. I love new expressions, too. But, I am not sure if inch pincher is really the same as "Korinthenkacker" (raisin pooper). [emoji38]
Click to expand...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ah. Thanks for explaining. [emoji1] I thought he shortened women pants. [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23] I fear the crazy are everywhere....
> 
> 
> 
> remainsilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are perfectly correct. A "Korinthenkacker" (raisin pooper [emoji38]) is an overly correct person. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. I love new expressions, too. But, I am not sure if inch pincher is really the same as "Korinthenkacker" (raisin pooper). [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Korinthenkacker sounds so much better than anal retentive [emoji12]
Click to expand...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You are perfectly correct. A "Korinthenkacker" (raisin pooper [emoji38]) is an overly correct person. [emoji4]


Immediately thought of THIS type of raisin pooper:
http://image.shutterstock.com/display_pic_with_logo/329314/329314,1274743902,1/stock-photo-small-rabbit-with-a-heap-of-the-poo-53800804.jpg
But not quite same.


----------



## remainsilly

Oh, wanted to ask:
For "Rundlutschen"--
One word, or separate as "Rund Lutschen"?
Or is my word capitalization wrong?
Learning.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, wanted to ask:
> 
> For "Rundlutschen"--
> 
> One word, or separate as "Rund Lutschen"?
> 
> Or is my word capitalization wrong?
> 
> Learning.




"Rundlutschen" (to suck something until it is round) is a verb turned into a noun in this certain sentence. So capital letter. As soon as you use the word as a Verb it is "rundlutschen". And if it is used in a sentence like "he sucked the candy until it was round" it is getting complicated as you have to separate the word into "rund" and "lutschen". [emoji38]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> "Rundlutschen" (to suck something until it is round) is a verb turned into a noun in this certain sentence. So capital letter. As soon as you use the word as a Verb it is "rundlutschen". And if it is used in a sentence like "he sucked the candy until it was round" it is getting complicated as you have to separate the word into "rund" and "lutschen". [emoji38]



Thank you for explaining. 

German language is hard.
May do better @ my usual falling over & appearing foolish.
Rather wrestling with verbs/nouns.  x)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thank you for explaining.
> 
> 
> 
> German language is hard.
> 
> May do better @ my usual falling over & appearing foolish.
> 
> Rather wrestling with verbs/nouns.  x)




The recent talk of maths and today's language reminds me of school. 
I bet it would be more fun now that we are older and "cooler". 
Plus we could end a stressful day at the Mackeral!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The recent talk of maths and today's language reminds me of school.
> I bet it would be more fun now that we are older and "cooler".
> Plus we could end a stressful day at the Mackeral!!!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
Sorry, Murphy! Forget the German lessons. 
We have a holiday, tomorrow. Ascension (and Father's Day). NO office. Had to transport furniture with the caretakers and our student workers, today. I am so in for an adult beverage at the Mackerel. [emoji484][emoji483][emoji485][emoji481]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> Sorry, Murphy! Forget the German lessons.
> We have a holiday, tomorrow. Ascension (and Father's Day). NO office. Had to transport furniture with the caretakers and our student workers, today. I am so in for an adult beverage at the Mackerel. [emoji484][emoji483][emoji485][emoji481]




The German can certainly stay!! I was more fondly reminiscent of school days. I enjoyed college and homework was easy for me  
To this day though I have NEVER used Algebra. All the other maths yes but I never needed X-y stuff. 
I like languages too. My accent is atrocious but I stumble on.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> The German can certainly stay!! I was more fondly reminiscent of school days. I enjoyed college and homework was easy for me
> To this day though I have NEVER used Algebra. All the other maths yes but I never needed X-y stuff.
> I like languages too. My accent is atrocious but I stumble on.



I am terrible at algebra and languages. Thank goodness my ex can help the kids with their math

All I can remember from German class was saying "Das tut mir leid" a lot because I was so dreadful at speaking it. And having to memorize and recite the Heinrich Heine poem about the Lorelei. I pity the students who were forced to listen to that sorry performance.


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Star Wars Day to all the fans on the island. May the Fourth be with You. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Directly on the heels of Star Wars Day we have Cinqo de Mayo. A Mexican holiday not actually celebrated in Mexico. 
Here in the Middle, there will be many tacos and burritos consumed, washed down by jumbo Margaritas. To be followed by A ginormous hangover tomorrow. Lol. 
As our landlord at the Mackeral has remained strangely silent on these important days, I think we will have to plan our own celebration once again. 
Did anyone find the keys to the food truck? 
I will remove and leftover icing and get the Chilaquiles in the oven for our feast later!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ole until tonight ladies![emoji322]


----------



## remainsilly

Found article about 5 de Mayo:
http://www.nbcnews.com/news/latino/no-cinco-de-mayo-not-mexican-independence-day-here-s-n567041

Star wars AND May holiday?!
The Mackerel owner will have tough time.
Especially if someone brings bb8 robot, to race around floor.
As distraction.
Whilst she pilfers chips & queso from various plates.

But, who would do this?......


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Found article about 5 de Mayo:
> 
> http://www.nbcnews.com/news/latino/no-cinco-de-mayo-not-mexican-independence-day-here-s-n567041
> 
> 
> 
> Star wars AND May holiday?!
> 
> The Mackerel owner will have tough time.
> 
> Especially if someone brings bb8 robot, to race around floor.
> 
> As distraction.
> 
> Whilst she pilfers chips & queso from various plates.
> 
> 
> 
> But, who would do this?......




Not sure who would do this, but I have queso and quacamole at the ready.


----------



## Ludmilla

Found him. Our lovely landlord was hiding in the kitchen of Ms Flyingneedle our dear crafts mistress. I have dragged him over to the Mackerel now. He is already wearing a sombrero. Order your magheritas, ladies! [emoji484]


----------



## Murphy47

Just to get us all in the mood: 
Chilaquiles (like a Mexican lasagna)
Spicy Corn Blend
Rice and tomatoes 
Chips and Guacamole. 
Cerveza (beer) and Queso (white cheese) in fridge. 
C u at the Mackeral my dears.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Just to get us all in the mood:
> Chilaquiles (like a Mexican lasagna)
> Spicy Corn Blend
> Rice and tomatoes
> Chips and Guacamole.
> Cerveza (beer) and Queso (white cheese) in fridge.
> C u at the Mackeral my dears.






Sorry. Forgot the picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3347835
> 
> Sorry. Forgot the picture.




Yummi. My mouth is watering...


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3347835
> 
> Sorry. Forgot the picture.




Muy Delicioso!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
It seems that spring is finally coming today.....
I am not wearing a tshirt though....[emoji45]
It's only 20 degrees celsius....Not that much considering we are in May...&#128580;&#128580;
Yet, I think it's high time I gave my MBMJ a chance to see the light of day....[emoji3]
And here we go.....


----------



## Murphy47

A perfect bag for today!
Last nights Cinqo de Mayo party was as always a great time. 
Though I fear removing guacamole from my sombrero might pose more of a challenge that removing red velvet icing from flags [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> A perfect bag for today!
> Last nights Cinqo de Mayo party was as always a great time.
> Though I fear removing guacamole from my sombrero might pose more of a challenge that removing red velvet icing from flags [emoji6]



The sheep refuse to return their hats & party gear.
http://www.appabled.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/avo4.jpg
Noticed a zebra sneaking around. Wearing headphones.
And giraffe stole misskris' sunglasses.
Our island shindigs are attracting very exotic wildlife.
Blame mole rats.
-----
Perfect bag for sunny Spring day, Mariapia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> It seems that spring is finally coming today.....
> I am not wearing a tshirt though....[emoji45]
> It's only 20 degrees celsius....Not that much considering we are in May...&#128580;&#128580;
> Yet, I think it's high time I gave my MBMJ a chance to see the light of day....[emoji3]
> And here we go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348580




Lovely spring bag, Mariapia! [emoji7] We have [emoji295]&#65039;, but also a very cold wind. [emoji16]



Murphy47 said:


> A perfect bag for today!
> Last nights Cinqo de Mayo party was as always a great time.
> Though I fear removing guacamole from my sombrero might pose more of a challenge that removing red velvet icing from flags [emoji6]




Why do we always end up with removing stains??? [emoji23]



remainsilly said:


> The sheep refuse to return their hats & party gear.
> 
> http://www.appabled.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/avo4.jpg
> 
> Noticed a zebra sneaking around. Wearing headphones.
> 
> And giraffe stole misskris' sunglasses.
> 
> Our island shindigs are attracting very exotic wildlife.
> 
> Blame mole rats.
> 
> -----
> 
> Perfect bag for sunny Spring day, Mariapia.




[emoji15] Did we open some zoo?


----------



## Ludmilla

Did you ever feel like you need to "practice" to carry a certain bag? Today, I took my "Bays" out for a spin to get a feeling for using the real deal that sits lazy in her dustbag. Also, I think I feel the need to use "Bays" to keep Lazy Bays nice and clean. Crazy bag lady on a new level, I guess.

Here she is:


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] Did we open some zoo?


Hehehehe--island has been crazy zoo for awhile, yes?! 
Just took a bit for more exotic animals to find us.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Did you ever feel like you need to "practice" to carry a certain bag? Today, I took my "Bays" out for a spin to get a feeling for using the real deal that sits lazy in her dustbag. Also, I think I feel the need to use "Bays" to keep Lazy Bays nice and clean. Crazy bag lady on a new level, I guess.
> 
> Here she is:
> View attachment 3348657


Practice "bays" is lovely. 

Using oak bays may be similar to skydiving.
Strap on chute & jump.
Full out, no toe wiggling near doorway & letting doubts creep in. 

Only jumping part is hard.
The falling is much easier. x)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely spring bag, Mariapia! [emoji7] We have [emoji295]&#65039;, but also a very cold wind. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do we always end up with removing stains??? [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji15] Did we open some zoo?




We are passionate ladies and talk with our hands. Usually there is food in them. And so.... Stains. 
Not sure if we opened a zoo. Seems more like a rescue/shelter for unusual livestock. 
Maybe we should stop by the Co-op before our next get together and load up on sheep/mole rat/unicorn chow.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Practice "bays" is lovely.
> 
> 
> 
> Using oak bays may be similar to skydiving.
> 
> Strap on chute & jump.
> 
> Full out, no toe wiggling near doorway & letting doubts creep in.
> 
> 
> 
> Only jumping part is hard.
> 
> The falling is much easier. x)




Hehehe. Thanks for the "Bays" love. [emoji4] I really have the odd feeling that I should get some stains/scratches/whatever on that bag before I decorate Lazy Bays with them. [emoji1]
You will not believe it, but I used the side straps today to make the bag smaller at the sides. Obviously, I have no idea how to use that bag properly, because no one uses the side straps as a certain designer has told us. [emoji12]



Murphy47 said:


> We are passionate ladies and talk with our hands. Usually there is food in them. And so.... Stains.
> Not sure if we opened a zoo. Seems more like a rescue/shelter for unusual livestock.
> Maybe we should stop by the Co-op before our next get together and load up on sheep/mole rat/unicorn chow.



Oh yes, I'd love a trip to the Co-op. Those are always fun. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

I know the feeling, Ludmilla![emoji3]
Jeanne is still sleeping in the closet as I am scared of scratches and stains too. 
One of my bags is the same style and I take it out  from time to time. Just to practice!.....
Crazy!&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know the feeling, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> Jeanne is still sleeping in the closet as I am scared of scratches and stains too.
> One of my bags is the same style and I take it out  from time to time. Just to practice!.....
> Crazy!&#128580;&#128580;




I am glad that I am not the only crazy one around here... [emoji1] It is really strange what we do when it comes to bags. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am glad that I am not the only crazy one around here... [emoji1] It is really strange what we do when it comes to bags. [emoji38]




When it comes to bags, anything is possible.....[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> When it comes to bags, anything is possible.....[emoji6]




And we are in good and lovely company with our little quirks. [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Thanks for the "Bays" love. [emoji4] I really have the odd feeling that I should get some stains/scratches/whatever on that bag before I decorate Lazy Bays with them. [emoji1]
> You will not believe it, but I used the side straps today to make the bag smaller at the sides. Obviously, I have no idea how to use that bag properly, because no one uses the side straps as a certain designer has told us. [emoji12]



Oh, yes. Use side adjustment straps on my bayswaters, too.
For many things. 
Also use "huge" postmans lockplate as impromptu mirror in restaurants.
For sneaky peek @ teeth, checking for lumps of spinach, etc.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, yes. Use side adjustment straps on my bayswaters, too.
> 
> For many things.
> 
> Also use "huge" postmans lockplate as impromptu mirror in restaurants.
> 
> For sneaky peek @ teeth, checking for lumps of spinach, etc.




Surely such refined ladies as ourselves NEVER get spinach in their teeth?!?


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> It seems that spring is finally coming today.....
> I am not wearing a tshirt though....[emoji45]
> It's only 20 degrees celsius....Not that much considering we are in May...&#128580;&#128580;
> Yet, I think it's high time I gave my MBMJ a chance to see the light of day....[emoji3]
> And here we go.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3348580




What a cheerful, happy bag!


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> What a cheerful, happy bag!




Thank you misskris![emoji3][emoji3]
Unfortunately, it seems Spring has disappeared once again!&#128580;
I bought Marie Kondo's book ( the one about the magic of decluttering....) yesterday.
I haven't started reading it yet.[emoji6]
I hope it will help me downsize my huge bag collection....[emoji26][emoji26]
But..... before taking action, I have to see which bags are not useful to me any more....[emoji30]
Hence the three priorities...
Rotation
Rotation
Rotation ![emoji106]
Today, I am taking out my Nat&Nin ...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you misskris![emoji3][emoji3]
> Unfortunately, it seems Spring has disappeared once again!&#128580;
> I bought Marie Kondo's book ( the one about the magic of decluttering....) yesterday.
> I haven't started reading it yet.[emoji6]
> I hope it will help me downsize my huge bag collection....[emoji26][emoji26]
> But..... before taking action, I have to see which bags are not useful to me any more....[emoji30]
> Hence the three priorities...
> Rotation
> Rotation
> Rotation ![emoji106]
> Today, I am taking out my Nat&Nin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349336




I am looking forward to the lovely photos. Your collection is so pretty. And of course my favorite chair.


----------



## Ludmilla

A very happy Mother's Day for all those brave mothers on our lovely island!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you misskris![emoji3][emoji3]
> Unfortunately, it seems Spring has disappeared once again!&#128580;
> I bought Marie Kondo's book ( the one about the magic of decluttering....) yesterday.
> I haven't started reading it yet.[emoji6]
> I hope it will help me downsize my huge bag collection....[emoji26][emoji26]
> But..... before taking action, I have to see which bags are not useful to me any more....[emoji30]
> Hence the three priorities...
> Rotation
> Rotation
> Rotation ![emoji106]
> Today, I am taking out my Nat&Nin ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349336




Lovely bag, Mariapia. [emoji7]
Have you started reading the decluttering bible, yet? I should declutter, too. But, I am feeling wayyy too lazy for that. [emoji38] 
Many kudos on trying to downsize your bag collection. You have so many pretty bags. It must be so hard to let some of them go. I hope you will post many fotos. Do you have any ideas how are you going to rotate through all of your bags?


----------



## Ludmilla

I had an eventful weekend. Friday: my sister's birthday. Saturday: 50th wedding anniversary of my parents. Today: Mother's Day. I am feeling a bit like it was 26th December. Tired. Overeaten. Sick. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I had an eventful weekend. Friday: my sister's birthday. Saturday: 50th wedding anniversary of my parents. Today: Mother's Day. I am feeling a bit like it was 26th December. Tired. Overeaten. Sick. [emoji1]




I agree in celebration overload. 
Too many heavy meals this week!!!
Fish and/ or salads for me this week! I got candy and potted flowers. Perfect. 
Anyone get breakfast in bed?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag, Mariapia. [emoji7]
> Have you started reading the decluttering bible, yet? I should declutter, too. But, I am feeling wayyy too lazy for that. [emoji38]
> Many kudos on trying to downsize your bag collection. You have so many pretty bags. It must be so hard to let some of them go. I hope you will post many fotos. Do you have any ideas how are you going to rotate through all of your bags?




I have finished reading the bible, Ludmilla! 
Only trouble is I am a lazy girl too![emoji3]
Marie Kondo says we have to start with the clothes.....[emoji26]
I have so many that I am exhausted at the thought of opening my closets, taking every garment out, putting them on the floor ( yes, that's an obigation) holding each in my hands before making the final decision ....
And then putting back the survivors into the closet( singular?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15])
My bags should come last ( after shoes,  books, papers and official documents trinkets and....photos!
I think I have time for rotation, one bag per day....
I am not ready to let go of any of them today!
Marie says keep only what gives you joy.... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I agree in celebration overload.
> Too many heavy meals this week!!!
> Fish and/ or salads for me this week! I got candy and potted flowers. Perfect.
> Anyone get breakfast in bed?




Celebration overload sounds great. Have to remember this one. [emoji23]

Hehehe. My mother got chocolate and alcohol. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I had an eventful weekend. Friday: my sister's birthday. Saturday: 50th wedding anniversary of my parents. Today: Mother's Day. I am feeling a bit like it was 26th December. Tired. Overeaten. Sick. [emoji1]




What a lovely weekend![emoji106][emoji106]
Happy birthday to your sis, Ludmilla, and Happy Anniversary to your parents![emoji7][emoji7]
Now , you should go to bed early and have a good night's sleep![emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have finished reading the bible, Ludmilla!
> Only trouble is I am a lazy girl too![emoji3]
> Marie Kondo says we have to start with the clothes.....[emoji26]
> I have so many that I am exhausted at the thought of opening my closets, taking every garment out, putting them on the floor ( yes, that's an obigation) holding each in my hands before making the final decision ....
> And then putting back the survivors into the closet( singular?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15])
> My bags should come last ( after shoes,  books, papers and official documents trinkets and....photos!
> I think I have time for rotation, one bag per day....
> I am not ready to let go of any of them today!
> Marie says keep only what gives you joy.... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Oh my God, really??? You have to start with the clothes??? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] i have 2 wardrobes and 2 chests of drawers. Just thinking of decluttering them... [emoji33] Oh. And books. Books are even worse... [emoji1] 
You are a fast reader! [emoji106] Thanks for sharing the results. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely weekend![emoji106][emoji106]
> Happy birthday to your sis, Ludmilla, and Happy Anniversary to your parents![emoji7][emoji7]
> Now , you should go to bed early and have a good night's sleep![emoji8]




Thank you! Going to watch a Crime movie on TV before going to bed. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Going to watch a Crime movie on TV before going to bed. [emoji4]







Ludmilla said:


> Oh my God, really??? You have to start with the clothes??? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] i have 2 wardrobes and 2 chests of drawers. Just thinking of decluttering them... [emoji33] Oh. And books. Books are even worse... [emoji1]
> You are a fast reader! [emoji106] Thanks for sharing the results. [emoji8]




She says that starting with the clothes will enable you to..... get rid  of other categories more easily.....[emoji15]
Her book is easy to read....[emoji3]
She has convinced me but I still have to be prepared....if you know what I mean![emoji26][emoji26]
Enjoy your Crime movie, Ludmilla!
Nothing like a crime movie or crime book after an exhausting day![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Going to watch a Crime movie on TV before going to bed. [emoji4]




Sleep tight!
Happy dreams of Hot Men in exotic locations.


----------



## remainsilly

Wow, it's all "go" with fellow islanders!
Downsizing, anniversary/birthday parties, storms.

Makes my weekend seem very dull. 
I moved a decorative bowl onto entry table.
And was too lazy to toast cheese sandwich on stovetop--so microwaved it to a warm goo state.
Yummy.
But messy.
Story of my life, really.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I had an eventful weekend. Friday: my sister's birthday. Saturday: 50th wedding anniversary of my parents. Today: Mother's Day. I am feeling a bit like it was 26th December. Tired. Overeaten. Sick. [emoji1]




Wow! That is a lot to celebrate. 50th anniversary is pretty cool, though. I still remember my father's parents celebrating theirs when I was a child.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I have finished reading the bible, Ludmilla!
> Only trouble is I am a lazy girl too![emoji3]
> Marie Kondo says we have to start with the clothes.....[emoji26]
> I have so many that I am exhausted at the thought of opening my closets, taking every garment out, putting them on the floor ( yes, that's an obigation) holding each in my hands before making the final decision ....
> And then putting back the survivors into the closet( singular?[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15])
> My bags should come last ( after shoes,  books, papers and official documents trinkets and....photos!
> I think I have time for rotation, one bag per day....
> I am not ready to let go of any of them today!
> Marie says keep only what gives you joy.... [emoji3][emoji3][emoji3]




Thanks for the book summary. We have a copy in my library but it is always checked out. My mother swears by the Marie kondo method, but she does not understand bag-love like we do. Good luck.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Thanks for the book summary. We have a copy in my library but it is always checked out. My mother swears by the Marie kondo method, but she does not understand bag-love like we do. Good luck.




Get a copy when you can, misskris! The whole philosophy behind it is very interesting! Both common sense and deep thoughts....
I told a friend about it and she just ran to the bookshop.
As my copy, it's already in one of my male friends'hands....[emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wow, it's all "go" with fellow islanders!
> 
> Downsizing, anniversary/birthday parties, storms.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes my weekend seem very dull.
> 
> I moved a decorative bowl onto entry table.
> 
> And was too lazy to toast cheese sandwich on stovetop--so microwaved it to a warm goo state.
> 
> Yummy.
> 
> But messy.
> 
> Story of my life, really.




Though I haven't started decluttering yet....meaning I haven't done anything special in the last days....I have used the microvave.... as usual!
I consider it as one of the best inventions in the twentieth century![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Yesterday's bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today's


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350933
> 
> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350934




Excellent choices both days! 
Love the color!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Though I haven't started decluttering yet....meaning I haven't done anything special in the last days....I have used the microvave.... as usual!
> I consider it as one of the best inventions in the twentieth century![emoji106][emoji106]




Microwave + sliced bread and cheese (nectar of the gods). Sounds perfect to me.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Microwave + sliced bread and cheese (nectar of the gods). Sounds perfect to me.




Wow![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She says that starting with the clothes will enable you to..... get rid  of other categories more easily.....[emoji15]
> Her book is easy to read....[emoji3]
> She has convinced me but I still have to be prepared....if you know what I mean![emoji26][emoji26]
> Enjoy your Crime movie, Ludmilla!
> Nothing like a crime movie or crime book after an exhausting day![emoji106][emoji106]







Mariapia said:


> Yesterday's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350933
> 
> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350934




Thanks for the book summary, Mariapia. [emoji8] keep us posted how you are managing your wardrobes. I cannot imagine to declutter my clothes at the moment. I am feeling too overwhelmed by the thought of it. My way to go is a strict buying ban. Works pretty well. [emoji4]
Both bags are lovely! Keepers, I guess. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Wow! That is a lot to celebrate. 50th anniversary is pretty cool, though. I still remember my father's parents celebrating theirs when I was a child.




Yes, it is. And a bit overwhelming, too. They have a pretty rough marriage. Very different characters. But, divorce was never an option in their generation, so it had to work out somehow. No fights during the anniversary day - happy party. [emoji1]



remainsilly said:


> Wow, it's all "go" with fellow islanders!
> 
> Downsizing, anniversary/birthday parties, storms.
> 
> 
> 
> Makes my weekend seem very dull.
> 
> I moved a decorative bowl onto entry table.
> 
> And was too lazy to toast cheese sandwich on stovetop--so microwaved it to a warm goo state.
> 
> Yummy.
> 
> But messy.
> 
> Story of my life, really.




Yummy and messy sounds like an adventurous life story! [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Sleep tight!
> Happy dreams of Hot Men in exotic locations.




Hehehe. Thank you! Unfortunately, no hot men to be seen in real life nor in dreams. They must be hiding somewhere. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is. And a bit overwhelming, too. They have a pretty rough marriage. Very different characters. But, divorce was never an option in their generation, so it had to work out somehow. No fights during the anniversary day - happy party. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy and messy sounds like an adventurous life story! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Thank you! Unfortunately, no hot men to be seen in real life nor in dreams. They must be hiding somewhere. [emoji38]




I think they ARE hiding. Probably afraid of our exuberant selves [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think they ARE hiding. Probably afraid of our exuberant selves [emoji6]




Ha! Cowards! [emoji1]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is. And a bit overwhelming, too. They have a pretty rough marriage. Very different characters. But, divorce was never an option in their generation, so it had to work out somehow. No fights during the anniversary day - happy party. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummy and messy sounds like an adventurous life story! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Thank you! Unfortunately, no hot men to be seen in real life nor in dreams. They must be hiding somewhere. [emoji38]



Glad the party went well despite no hot men showing up


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350933
> 
> Today's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3350934



beautiful reds!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sleep tight!
> Happy dreams of Hot Men in exotic locations.







Murphy47 said:


> I think they ARE hiding. Probably afraid of our exuberant selves [emoji6]







Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Cowards! [emoji1]




Shy hot men do exist, ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
And those are irresistible![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

As I might bump into one of those cute shy hot men on my way to the store...I am taking out my Moreau bag this morning....
The bear is staying home....[emoji6]


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> Shy hot men do exist, ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> And those are irresistible![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Where are they hiding? Lol!


----------



## dangerouscurves

Mariapia said:


> As I might bump into one of those cute shy hot men on my way to the store...I am taking out my Moreau bag this morning....
> The bear is staying home....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351750




Sending you positive vibes [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

dangerouscurves said:


> Sending you positive vibes [emoji6]







dangerouscurves said:


> Where are they hiding? Lol!




They can be anywhere, dangerouscurves![emoji6]
We just have to open our eyes....[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

dangerouscurves said:


> Where are they hiding? Lol!




Well if we KNEW where they were they wouldn't be hiding.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Well if we KNEW where they were they wouldn't be hiding.


This is the true problem with hidey-type things.
Especially sanity & keys.
Those love to sneak away unnoticed.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> As I might bump into one of those cute shy hot men on my way to the store...I am taking out my Moreau bag this morning....
> The bear is staying home....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351750



Aw&#9829;
Hard to resist bringing along a nice bear.

Hot guys like bears...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aw[emoji813]
> 
> Hard to resist bringing along a nice bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot guys like bears...




Better than hot bears liking guys [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Better than hot bears liking guys [emoji12]




[emoji23] I die.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As I might bump into one of those cute shy hot men on my way to the store...I am taking out my Moreau bag this morning....
> The bear is staying home....[emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351750




Hope you had a lovely encounter, today. [emoji6]
Your bear wears the bag so well! [emoji7]



dangerouscurves said:


> Where are they hiding? Lol!




Not around here. [emoji102]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Aw[emoji813]
> 
> Hard to resist bringing along a nice bear.
> 
> 
> 
> Hot guys like bears...







Murphy47 said:


> Better than hot bears liking guys [emoji12]




So funny![emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Mariapia

No lovely encounter yesterday![emoji17][emoji17]
But I have to continue rotating before starting decluttering....
Awful weather today, lots of wind and heavy rains.[emoji35][emoji35]
My Minelli should be okay[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No lovely encounter yesterday![emoji17][emoji17]
> But I have to continue rotating before starting decluttering....
> Awful weather today, lots of wind and heavy rains.[emoji35][emoji35]
> My Minelli should be okay[emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352448




Boo on missing a lovely encounter. [emoji53]
But, your Minelli is soo pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Boo on missing a lovely encounter. [emoji53]
> But, your Minelli is soo pretty. [emoji4]




Totally agree. Your bags are soooo pretty. 
I know rain is necessary, but after a few days I get tired of being cooped up.


----------



## Murphy47

girlhot said:


> barracksbag.com




Cute! 
That looks like a bag that could withstand out crafts and shenanigans at the Mackeral [emoji13]


----------



## Murphy47

In Julia Child mode. 
New recipe for our next get together. 
Apples/Sausage/Kraut. 
Out of cooking sherry so had to use leftover red from weekend. 
Does it look too purple?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3352629
> 
> In Julia Child mode.
> New recipe for our next get together.
> Apples/Sausage/Kraut.
> Out of cooking sherry so had to use leftover red from weekend.
> Does it look too purple?




Not too purple for me. I'd love to taste this. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Is there such a thing as too much purple?
Because think even this outfit needs bit more:
http://galantgirl.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/01/total-purple-outfits.jpg
 Purple is good.


----------



## Murphy47

Purple is the best!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cute!
> That looks like a bag that could withstand out crafts and shenanigans at the Mackeral [emoji13]




This is true! Were did you find it?


----------



## Murphy47

Ok fellow islanders, check out the hail stones at my house.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ok fellow islanders, check out the hail stones at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352784


Wow!
I predict hail damage sales @ local car lots.
And weasley insurance agents, claiming hail is only harder form of rain--so not really covered in policies.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ok fellow islanders, check out the hail stones at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352784




[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] These are SCARY!!!! Do you have any damages?!?!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wow!
> 
> I predict hail damage sales @ local car lots.
> 
> And weasley insurance agents, claiming hail is only harder form of rain--so not really covered in policies.




This is very true. 
Torn screens. Wrecked flowers. Many dings to the cars not in garage. Hubbie had to go to bed as he works nights so will inspect roof when things dry out tomorrow. 
All people fine so that's the important part.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This is very true.
> Torn screens. Wrecked flowers. Many dings to the cars not in garage. Hubbie had to go to bed as he works nights so will inspect roof when things dry out tomorrow.
> All people fine so that's the important part.




I am very happy that everyone is save and sound!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ok fellow islanders, check out the hail stones at my house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352784




Oh dear! Hail is terryfying! My apartment was flooded in November 2008 because of hail stones! 
It took a few days for the neighbourood to recover. The stones didn't easily melt....[emoji15][emoji15]
Fortunately, no one was hurt!
I am  glad to know everyone is okay, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

No major damage. Just such a bummer. I have mostly older cars which I babied to keep looking nice and now they resemble golf balls in some areas. It'll be fine. I have insurance and no one is hurt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



These were mostly melted. Unreal. 
No holes in roof so handbags are dry [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> No major damage. Just such a bummer. I have mostly older cars which I babied to keep looking nice and now they resemble golf balls in some areas. It'll be fine. I have insurance and no one is hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352990
> 
> These were mostly melted. Unreal.
> No holes in roof so handbags are dry [emoji12]




My insurance took care of everything too!
The roof was fixed a few weeks later.
It was an exceptional event. Only the city centre was damaged.
But whenever there is a storm, I am worried now...&#9785;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

For those interested in my bag rotation, here is my today's bag.
Another Minelli which I wear crossbody.


----------



## Murphy47

Really cute! And so on trend!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Hail is terryfying! My apartment was flooded in November 2008 because of hail stones!
> It took a few days for the neighbourood to recover. The stones didn't easily melt....[emoji15][emoji15]
> Fortunately, no one was hurt!
> I am  glad to know everyone is okay, Murphy!




Oh my. This is awful. Glad your insurance paid for it!



Murphy47 said:


> No major damage. Just such a bummer. I have mostly older cars which I babied to keep looking nice and now they resemble golf balls in some areas. It'll be fine. I have insurance and no one is hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3352990
> 
> These were mostly melted. Unreal.
> No holes in roof so handbags are dry [emoji12]




Sorry about your cars... Still shocked how huge those hail stones are! They can really kill someone, I guess.



Mariapia said:


> For those interested in my bag rotation, here is my today's bag.
> Another Minelli which I wear crossbody.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3353319




Aw! Pretty! [emoji7]
Hehehe. Yes, I am very interested in your bag rotation!


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you Murphy and Ludmilla.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
To tell you the truth, Marie Kondo can start worrying.[emoji6]
Getting rid of clothes will certainly be easier than saying goodbye to one of my bags...&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Murphy and Ludmilla.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> To tell you the truth, Marie Kondo can start worrying.[emoji6]
> Getting rid of clothes will certainly be easier than saying goodbye to one of my bags...&#128580;&#128580;




If you pare down the wardrobe, there will be MUCH more space for bags. Just saying....[emoji57]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> If you pare down the wardrobe, there will be MUCH more space for bags. Just saying....[emoji57]




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
My thoughts exactly, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]
> My thoughts exactly, Murphy!




How many grey (black,white,etc) does one girl need anyway. 
Everyone knows the bag make the outfit.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> How many grey (black,white,etc) does one girl need anyway.
> Everyone knows the bag make the outfit.




Absolutely, Murphy![emoji3]
Today, I am taking out my Longchamp!


----------



## Murphy47

Love love love that color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Murphy![emoji3]
> Today, I am taking out my Longchamp!
> View attachment 3354246




Lovely! [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love love love that color.







Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! [emoji7]




Green is my favourite colour!
I have seen a LP in khaki but I have found it much too dull compared to cedar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Green is my favourite colour!
> I have seen a LP in khaki but I have found it much too dull compared to cedar.




I love green, too! [emoji172]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I love green, too! [emoji172]




It isn't as beautiful as your Miss Pickle, Ludmilla, but to day, my Gérard Darel is coming with me.[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It isn't as beautiful as your Miss Pickle, Ludmilla, but to day, my Gérard Darel is coming with me.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355053




But it is very pretty, too! [emoji8] Have you already decided that one of the bags that you carried lately has to go?


----------



## Mariapia

Not yet, Ludmilla!
I seriously want to downsize though....
I have a few bags on the so called wishlist ....[emoji8] and I will have to make room for them. 
Talk about downsizing....[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Not yet, Ludmilla!
> I seriously want to downsize though....
> I have a few bags on the so called wishlist ....[emoji8] and I will have to make room for them.
> Talk about downsizing....[emoji15][emoji15]




What bags are on your wishlist? 
Downsizing is difficult... [emoji17] But looking forward to new bags is fun! [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

I am waiting for the summer sales....
I have about 20 bags on my wishlist, one is pretty expensive and could be my only purchase...I saw it IRL and have been dreaming about it since.
Anya Hindmarch's.Tell me what you think....
Here is a pic


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am waiting for the summer sales....
> I have about 20 bags on my wishlist, one is pretty expensive and could be my only purchase...I saw it IRL and have been dreaming about it since.
> Anya Hindmarch's.Tell me what you think....
> Here is a pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355191




I like Anya Hindmarch and I think her cartoon bags are fun. [emoji4] And we know that you love colourful bags. [emoji6] Hmmmm. I think it depends on the discount you can get on this bag. AH bags are expensive - I always hesitate to buy colourful/busy bags when they cost a lot, because I always fear I may get tired of them. Or that they do not work with my wardrobe.... Do you think you can get tired of the bag?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I like Anya Hindmarch and I think her cartoon bags are fun. [emoji4] And we know that you love colourful bags. [emoji6] Hmmmm. I think it depends on the discount you can get on this bag. AH bags are expensive - I always hesitate to buy colourful/busy bags when they cost a lot, because I always fear I may get tired of them. Or that they do not work with my wardrobe.... Do you think you can get tired of the bag?




I don't know, Ludmilla. The friends who saw the pic told me exactly the same thing! I cannot make a mistake, even on sale it will remain expensive and should I get tired of it, I am not sure it will be easy to resell![emoji15][emoji15]
Thank you for your opinion! It confirms everyone's doubts![emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't know, Ludmilla. The friends who saw the pic told me exactly the same thing! I cannot make a mistake, even on sale it will remain expensive and should I get tired of it, I am not sure it will be easy to resell![emoji15][emoji15]
> Thank you for your opinion! It confirms everyone's doubts![emoji3]




What are the other bags on the wishlist?

Hm. I think there is still some time left to decide.... Maybe there is another not so colourful/busy AH bag in the sale?


----------



## Murphy47

I love it! 
If you get tired of it you can always put it away for a bit so it's "new" when you see it again. 
Never had a problem selling quirky bags. Someone always wants them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What are the other bags on the wishlist?
> 
> Hm. I think there is still some time left to decide.... Maybe there is another not so colourful/busy AH bag in the sale?




Alexander Mc Queen Legend
Chloé Marcie
Chloé Everston
Armani 11
Golden Goose Paula
LV Phenix
LV Speedy 35
Hermès Picotin....
Lya Lya Vultura bag
Gérard Darel Simple bag....

And small cross bodies like
Gucci Disco bag
Bottega Veneta Olympia...
.... Yes I know, I wouldn't use those....[emoji8]

You can see that most bags on the list will never go on sale...and are expensive.
I should come to reason , shouldn't I?[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I love it!
> If you get tired of it you can always put it away for a bit so it's "new" when you see it again.
> Never had a problem selling quirky bags. Someone always wants them.




True,Murphy!
 But I am in a very unwise phase!
I am very worried![emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

How could I forget Lancel Charly?[emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> True,Murphy!
> But I am in a very unwise phase!
> I am very worried![emoji26][emoji26]



I live in an unending, unwise phase.
So far, only that 1 coffee table accidentally set on fire. 

If you have doubts, bag is wrong, imo.
When KNOW, is right.
Take heart--great to read your sorting, considering, downsizing progress! &#9825;


----------



## Murphy47

My opinion is this: if bills are paid and there is food in fridge, the rest of the money is FAIR GAME for bag purchases. 
Sometimes it is GOOD to be a little unwise. 
Bag shopping is cheaper than therapy. Even Chanel.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> It isn't as beautiful as your Miss Pickle, Ludmilla, but to day, my Gérard Darel is coming with me.[emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355053




This one is a favorite of mine


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My opinion is this: if bills are paid and there is food in fridge, the rest of the money is FAIR GAME for bag purchases.
> Sometimes it is GOOD to be a little unwise.
> Bag shopping is cheaper than therapy. Even Chanel.




Tell me about it, Murphy![emoji6]
Only trouble is there are so many beautiful bags I'd love to wear that I won't be able to buy them all.
On the other hand, I know myself.
I can discard a bag thinking it's not worth the money and buy 3 or 4 cheaper bags instead....
At the end of the day.... well you know what I mean....&#128580;&#128580;


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> This one is a favorite of mine




Thank you misskris! 
It helps to know what you, ladies, think.... [emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Murphy![emoji6]
> Only trouble is there are so many beautiful bags I'd love to wear that I won't be able to buy them all.
> On the other hand, I know myself.
> I can discard a bag thinking it's not worth the money and buy 3 or 4 cheaper bags instead....
> At the end of the day.... well you know what I mean....&#128580;&#128580;



I completely understand this thinking.


----------



## Ludmilla

I like your wishlist a lot, Mariapia. [emoji7] Murphy and Remainsilly made some good points about your future bag purchases. I am very curious about your desicion regarding the AH bag. [emoji4]
I would recommend to buy 1 expensive bag you love instead of 4 cheaper bags you only like. In the end you would be still lusting after the expensive one...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I like your wishlist a lot, Mariapia. [emoji7] Murphy and Remainsilly made some good points about your future bag purchases. I am very curious about your desicion regarding the AH bag. [emoji4]
> I would recommend to buy 1 expensive bag you love instead of 4 cheaper bags you only like. In the end you would be still lusting after the expensive one...




I know, Ludmilla, I know....[emoji17][emoji17]
There is no hurry... 
I keep looking at the preowned market, like collectorsquare.com or opportunities.fr. 
Waiting for one of the bags I want to appear.[emoji6]
Then there will be the summer sales at the beginning of July.
Lots on my plate.[emoji6]
But I find this very entertaining. [emoji3][emoji3]
I feel like a little girl in a toy shop.
Nothing like bag hunting or reading crime stories to help us relax!
I ordered " The girl on the train" by Paula Hawkins.
Amazon sent it to my Kindle app in one second!
One of this year's best-sellers![emoji3][emoji3]
I told you I had lots on my plate....[emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I know, Ludmilla, I know....[emoji17][emoji17]
> There is no hurry...
> I keep looking at the preowned market, like collectorsquare.com or opportunities.fr.
> Waiting for one of the bags I want to appear.[emoji6]
> Then there will be the summer sales at the beginning of July.
> Lots on my plate.[emoji6]
> But I find this very entertaining. [emoji3][emoji3]
> I feel like a little girl in a toy shop.
> Nothing like bag hunting or reading crime stories to help us relax!
> I ordered " The girl on the train" by Paula Hawkins.
> Amazon sent it to my Kindle app in one second!
> One of this year's best-sellers![emoji3][emoji3]
> I told you I had lots on my plate....[emoji6]




That is a excellent book. VERY suspenseful. I think you will enjoy it. 
ITA the post stating buy one you love. 
If you aren't crazy about it you won't carry it long. You'll get the "itch" waaaayy too soon and that doesn't solve the decluttering project.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That is a excellent book. VERY suspenseful. I think you will enjoy it.
> ITA the post stating buy one you love.
> If you aren't crazy about it you won't carry it long. You'll get the "itch" waaaayy too soon and that doesn't solve the decluttering project.




You are absolutely right, Murphy!
Today I threw away two small bags. One was a free gift from a store, all pvc and nylon, the second one, more or less  inspired by Luella. 
I have never used it and yet it was full of black spots everywhere! 
What sort of leather was that?[emoji15][emoji15]
Can we say I have started decluttering?[emoji24]

I am going to start reading the book.
It's nice to know you loved it, Murphy.[emoji173]&#65039;

Today, I am taking out my Fendi.
13 years old, lightweight and still in very good condition![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

Love that one!!
That jacquard material is incredibly durable. Looks pretty for such a long time. 
Goes with a lot of outfits too!
Excellent choice.


----------



## Mariapia

I got it on sale at the time. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I got it on sale at the time. [emoji6]




"on sale" is my favorite color. [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> "on sale" is my favorite color. [emoji12]




It's also mine, Murphy![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Great minds think alike!


----------



## Mariapia

I have started reading "The girl on the train" and I love it![emoji7][emoji7]
I am still rotating my bags.
Today, it's my bilberry LP's turn....


----------



## Murphy47

That Bilberry is one of the best colors LC ever came up with. So versatile.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That Bilberry is one of the best colors LC ever came up with. So versatile.




It's absolutely true, Murphy! 
It just goes with everything!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi Ladies! [emoji7]
I have been a bit absent over the weekend, but I lurked on the island.
Mariapia, your bags are soooo lovely. The Fendi is great and like Murphy I love the colours "on sale" and Bilberry a lot. [emoji1] Huge congrats on decluttering, too. I know you can do it! 

How are all the other ladies? What bags are you playing with? I am still practising with my "Bays". [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Ladies! [emoji7]
> I have been a bit absent over the weekend, but I lurked on the island.
> Mariapia, your bags are soooo lovely. The Fendi is great and like Murphy I love the colours "on sale" and Bilberry a lot. [emoji1] Huge congrats on decluttering, too. I know you can do it!
> 
> How are all the other ladies? What bags are you playing with? I am still practising with my "Bays". [emoji12]



Agrred--Mariapia is inspiring!&#9825;

Bag today = deadly ponies' mr. farrow suede, ink.
The Smooshinator!
Shown with dog, the other master of flop & smoosh.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Agrred--Mariapia is inspiring!&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Bag today = deadly ponies' mr. farrow suede, ink.
> 
> The Smooshinator!
> 
> Shown with dog, the other master of flop & smoosh.




Awwwwww. [emoji7] See that look on the dog's face!!! [emoji173]&#65039; Hehehe. Bag is very pretty, too. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Ladies! [emoji7]
> I have been a bit absent over the weekend, but I lurked on the island.
> Mariapia, your bags are soooo lovely. The Fendi is great and like Murphy I love the colours "on sale" and Bilberry a lot. [emoji1] Huge congrats on decluttering, too. I know you can do it!
> 
> How are all the other ladies? What bags are you playing with? I am still practising with my "Bays". [emoji12]




Good job, Ludmilla! I know what practising means![emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Agrred--Mariapia is inspiring!&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Bag today = deadly ponies' mr. farrow suede, ink.
> 
> The Smooshinator!
> 
> Shown with dog, the other master of flop & smoosh.




Gorgeous deadly ponies, remainsilly![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I have never seen the brand IRL but thanks to you, I am going to add it to my wishlist.[emoji106][emoji106]
Your dog is very cute! Master of flop and smoosh! I love that![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Agrred--Mariapia is inspiring!&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Bag today = deadly ponies' mr. farrow suede, ink.
> 
> The Smooshinator!
> 
> Shown with dog, the other master of flop & smoosh.




Great bag, adorable dog!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag & dog love, fellow islanders.&#9825;


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag & dog love, fellow islanders.&#9825;




Maybe we could have a pet parade at our next Fest. 
It IS almost Memorial Day and we all know how pooches love to swim. 
Maybe we could persuade some hot dog sitters to throw balls into the surf for them while we watch. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Maybe this guy?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe this guy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3358361




Wow![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

There were more guys but I thought this was a good start!
Memorial Day is the kick off of the summer season here in the US. 
It began as a day to remember our soldiers and vets.
In true American fashion, it has been expanded to an E ire weekend. With an extra day to recover from the hangover. 
Many backyards are set ablaze due to male incompetence with FIRE and BBQ grills. And the silly men who pour BEER on the fire to put it out. 
So I suggest we smart ladies retreat to our island with our pets, dog(animal) sitters and hoist a few cold ones in honor of the heroes of our respective countries.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> There were more guys but I thought this was a good start!
> Memorial Day is the kick off of the summer season here in the US.
> It began as a day to remember our soldiers and vets.
> In true American fashion, it has been expanded to an E ire weekend. With an extra day to recover from the hangover.
> Many backyards are set ablaze due to male incompetence with FIRE and BBQ grills. And the silly men who pour BEER on the fire to put it out.
> So I suggest we smart ladies retreat to our island with our pets, dog(animal) sitters and hoist a few cold ones in honor of the heroes of our respective countries.


As a child, I made my father a crafty-thing gift for US Memorial Day.
Because he was a war veteran.
He looked @ me seriously & said, "I lived. Today is for those who didn't. Give this to me on Veterans' Day."
So, I did.

Agreed--both celebrations haze into a generic party, now.
But not for all.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> As a child, I made my father a crafty-thing gift for US Memorial Day.
> 
> Because he was a war veteran.
> 
> He looked @ me seriously & said, "I lived. Today is for those who didn't. Give this to me on Veterans' Day."
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed--both celebrations haze into a generic party, now.
> 
> But not for all.




That is so true. 
As we have so many vets in our family it's easy to forget that not everyone knows the difference. 
I think any day we can celebrate those who keep our respective countries safe and relatively secure is a good day. Our soldiers don't get enough recognition.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> As a child, I made my father a crafty-thing gift for US Memorial Day.
> 
> Because he was a war veteran.
> 
> He looked @ me seriously & said, "I lived. Today is for those who didn't. Give this to me on Veterans' Day."
> 
> So, I did.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed--both celebrations haze into a generic party, now.
> 
> But not for all.







Murphy47 said:


> That is so true.
> As we have so many vets in our family it's easy to forget that not everyone knows the difference.
> I think any day we can celebrate those who keep our respective countries safe and relatively secure is a good day. Our soldiers don't get enough recognition.




Good grief. When I read "vets" in Murphy's first post I thought you were talking about veterinaries. [emoji15] I wondered why they were celebrated together with soldiers. Ok. Got it now. Veterans make much more sense. [emoji3]

Should go to bed instead of lurking on tpf... [emoji6]

We do not have something like Memorial Day around here. But, I am joining your BBC nevertheless. It sounds delicious. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Sleep well!
We shall decide on a BBQ menu soon. Something complementary to sangria and frothy cocktails.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sleep well!
> We shall decide on a BBQ menu soon. Something complementary to sangria and frothy cocktails.




Yay! Sounds great! Off to bed, now. [emoji42]


----------



## Mariapia

Today, my Berthille tote has left his armchair!


----------



## Murphy47

Impeccable taste. In chairs and bags[emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today, my Berthille tote has left his armchair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359353




Lovely bag! [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Impeccable taste. In chairs and bags[emoji7]




Hehehe. Yes! [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I enjoy carrying this bag. 
I think Inès ( name of this Berthille model) can sleep peacefully tonight!
No way will I let her go....[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I enjoy carrying this bag.
> I think Inès ( name of this Berthille model) can sleep peacefully tonight!
> No way will I let her go....[emoji3][emoji3]




I am as glad as your bag to hear this! [emoji3] Are you going to take her out tomorrow, too, or are you taking another beauty with you?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am as glad as your bag to hear this! [emoji3] Are you going to take her out tomorrow, too, or are you taking another beauty with you?




Funny you are asking, Ludmilla!
I have decided that Inès deserves to be with me today too![emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

I bought wool socks & a luggage scale.
Which all seems unexciting, next to Great Island Handbag Adventure!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I bought wool socks & a luggage scale.
> 
> Which all seems unexciting, next to Great Island Handbag Adventure!




Unexciting afternoon here too, remainsilly!
Had I known about your luggage scale, buying one today would have been a real treat![emoji8]
It's 7.30pm here and all shops are closed! [emoji17]&#128580;


----------



## Ludmilla

I enjoy highly exciting work days at the moment. [emoji35] 
Tomorrow, I am going to visit a crafts market. Have to decide which bag is going to come with me. [emoji4]
And - my cousin bought one of my bags. Hooray! One out. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I enjoy highly exciting work days at the moment. [emoji35]
> Tomorrow, I am going to visit a crafts market. Have to decide which bag is going to come with me. [emoji4]
> And - my cousin bought one of my bags. Hooray! One out. [emoji3]




Wow! [emoji106][emoji106]
I wish one of my nieces would buy one of my bags![emoji17][emoji17]
Have a nice day at the market, Ludmilla!
As for the bag.. I suggest the Bays! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I enjoy highly exciting work days at the moment. [emoji35]
> Tomorrow, I am going to visit a crafts market. Have to decide which bag is going to come with me. [emoji4]
> And - my cousin bought one of my bags. Hooray! One out. [emoji3]



Ooooooooh, oak bays +1!
Or the rose picard bag.
Something built for collecting purchases as browse.

Which bag sold?


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> As a child, I made my father a crafty-thing gift for US Memorial Day.
> Because he was a war veteran.
> He looked @ me seriously & said, "I lived. Today is for those who didn't. Give this to me on Veterans' Day."
> So, I did.
> 
> Agreed--both celebrations haze into a generic party, now.
> But not for all.



Wow. I can't imagine what your dad went through. My mother would always wear her poppy on veteran's day. Does anyone even do that anymore? It's a shame that people have stopped noticing the difference between the two. .


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Today, my Berthille tote has left his armchair!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3359353



I want to sniff this one so much! It looks luscious!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Wow. I can't imagine what your dad went through. My mother would always wear her poppy on veteran's day. Does anyone even do that anymore? It's a shame that people have stopped noticing the difference between the two. .



When lived in UK, saw more poppies worn.
Not so much here, US.

But, now decorate my parents' graves on Memorial Day.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> i want to sniff this one so much! It looks luscious!



+1


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! [emoji106][emoji106]
> I wish one of my nieces would buy one of my bags![emoji17][emoji17]
> Have a nice day at the market, Ludmilla!
> As for the bag.. I suggest the Bays! [emoji8][emoji8]







remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooh, oak bays +1!
> 
> Or the rose picard bag.
> 
> Something built for collecting purchases as browse.
> 
> 
> 
> Which bag sold?




Bays would be great, but is too heavy to carry it around the whole day. [emoji17]
Probably, I will take the rose Picard bag.
I sold a bag, that I have not used in ages. Not sure, if I ever posted here... [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bays would be great, but is too heavy to carry it around the whole day. [emoji17]
> Probably, I will take the rose Picard bag.
> I sold a bag, that I have not used in ages. Not sure, if I ever posted here... [emoji3]




I understand you, Ludmilla! A heavy bag is okay if you don't have to move around, but spending a few hours walking and carrying weight is exhausting.
Your lovely Picard is perfect ! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Today I am taking out a bag which I had forgotten about...
Nothing fancy but I like it...


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> when lived in uk, saw more poppies worn.
> 
> Not so much here, us.
> 
> 
> 
> But, now decorate my parents' graves on memorial day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today I am taking out a bag which I had forgotten about...
> Nothing fancy but I like it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3361404




I took my LC Le Pliage in the end. [emoji3] It was not the best idea, though, as it made me wondering again, why I never take the plunge on a Neo or even better: a Cuir. Simple reason: silver hardware. I like gold better. Why oh why do they use silver on their crossbody bags[emoji780] [emoji51]
At the market I saw a very few designer bags. One totally battered LV bucket bag (it had holes), one Gucci painted canvas, a black MiuMiu. 
I like your bag of the day, Mariapia. Is it a keeper?


----------



## Ludmilla

I have bought some bag charms at the market. One for my "Bays" and one for my large Marcie.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I took my LC Le Pliage in the end. [emoji3] It was not the best idea, though, as it made me wondering again, why I never take the plunge on a Neo or even better: a Cuir. Simple reason: silver hardware. I like gold better. Why oh why do they use silver on their crossbody bags[emoji780] [emoji51]
> At the market I saw a very few designer bags. One totally battered LV bucket bag (it had holes), one Gucci painted canvas, a black MiuMiu.
> I like your bag of the day, Mariapia. Is it a keeper?







Ludmilla said:


> I have bought some bag charms at the market. One for my "Bays" and one for my large Marcie.
> 
> View attachment 3361600
> 
> View attachment 3361601




Your Le Pliage was a perfect choice, Ludmilla! I do the same when I have to spend a few hours outside. I am sure that I will be comfortable.
I love both silver and gold hardwares but I know lots of bag lovers prefer gold.
I think silver suits neo better though.
As for the high end brands you saw at the market, of course it was a big no.
Some women don't take care of their bags!
What a shame!
Fortunately, you found two lovely charms.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
I love them and they are perfect for your Bays and Marcie![emoji106][emoji106]
Huge congrats on your finds![emoji7][emoji7]

I still don't know which bags I am going to keep![emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I have bought some bag charms at the market. One for my "Bays" and one for my large Marcie.
> 
> View attachment 3361600
> 
> View attachment 3361601



Ooooooh&#9825;
Healing purple &fox!
Great choices.
Love charm's frilly feeling with marcie details.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Le Pliage was a perfect choice, Ludmilla! I do the same when I have to spend a few hours outside. I am sure that I will be comfortable.
> I love both silver and gold hardwares but I know lots of bag lovers prefer gold.
> I think silver suits neo better though.
> As for the high end brands you saw at the market, of course it was a big no.
> Some women don't take care of their bags!
> What a shame!
> Fortunately, you found two lovely charms.[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> I love them and they are perfect for your Bays and Marcie![emoji106][emoji106]
> Huge congrats on your finds![emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> I still don't know which bags I am going to keep![emoji15][emoji15]




I just wish, LC would do some Cuir with gold hardware. [emoji22] I totally agree with you that silver hardware fits some bag styles much better than gold. Perhaps I am not keen on the silver on Neo/Cuir, because I am used to the gold one on Le Pliage. [emoji3]
For now I am probably going to turn my Le Pliage into a crossbody bag - there are some instructions on tpf.
Forgot to add that I saw a battered navy blue Cuir, yesterday. [emoji38]
Thanks for the charm love. [emoji173]&#65039;



remainsilly said:


> Ooooooh&#9825;
> 
> Healing purple &fox!
> 
> Great choices.
> 
> Love charm's frilly feeling with marcie details.




Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039; The purple one is esp. nice. The flower in it is real (dried). Glad you like it on Marcie. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I just wish, LC would do some Cuir with gold hardware. [emoji22] I totally agree with you that silver hardware fits some bag styles much better than gold. Perhaps I am not keen on the silver on Neo/Cuir, because I am used to the gold one on Le Pliage. [emoji3]
> For now I am probably going to turn my Le Pliage into a crossbody bag - there are some instructions on tpf.
> Forgot to add that I saw a battered navy blue Cuir, yesterday. [emoji38]
> Thanks for the charm love. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji173]&#65039; The purple one is esp. nice. The flower in it is real (dried). Glad you like it on Marcie. [emoji4]




Turning the LP into a xbody is a great idea, Ludmilla. I know it can be done.
Keep us posted if you do it![emoji3]
I am not good at this kind of thing, myself.[emoji53]
As soon as I saw the instructions on TPF, I went to my cobbler's.
He said he doesn't work on bags...[emoji17][emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Turning the LP into a xbody is a great idea, Ludmilla. I know it can be done.
> Keep us posted if you do it![emoji3]
> I am not good at this kind of thing, myself.[emoji53]
> As soon as I saw the instructions on TPF, I went to my cobbler's.
> He said he doesn't work on bags...[emoji17][emoji17]




Definitely post pic. 
I avoid crafty project such as that due to poor results. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My enthusiasm far exceeds my talent at crafts. Booze or no booze.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Definitely post pic.
> I avoid crafty project such as that due to poor results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3362321
> 
> My enthusiasm far exceeds my talent at crafts. Booze or no booze.



Ha! Me too!!


----------



## Mariapia

Everyone seems to be busy to day...[emoji3]
I am not![emoji6]
My Jean-Louis Fernandez can testify...[emoji23]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Everyone seems to be busy to day...[emoji3]
> I am not![emoji6]
> My Jean-Louis Fernandez can testify...[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3363517



Perfect. 
As always.&#9825;

I've needed to do crushingly sensible, adult stuff today.
Hopefully, back to being my usual idiot self soon. 
I prefer unsensible. More fun.


----------



## Murphy47

Mind numbing adult stuff here also. 
The bonus is the youngest will be at camp for five weeks when I am done with the prep. Can I get a Hallelujah?!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Perfect.
> 
> As always.&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> I've needed to do crushingly sensible, adult stuff today.
> 
> Hopefully, back to being my usual idiot self soon.
> 
> I prefer unsensible. More fun.







Murphy47 said:


> Mind numbing adult stuff here also.
> The bonus is the youngest will be at camp for five weeks when I am done with the prep. Can I get a Hallelujah?!




Tell me about sensible adult stuff , ladies.[emoji17][emoji17]
Fortunately, there is TPF, such a great place for unsensible ladies![emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about sensible adult stuff , ladies.[emoji17][emoji17]
> Fortunately, there is TPF, such a great place for unsensible ladies![emoji8]




ITA. 
Sensible can be highly over rated.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Mind numbing adult stuff here also.
> The bonus is the youngest will be at camp for five weeks when I am done with the prep. Can I get a Hallelujah?!




Hallelujah!!!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



remainsilly said:


> Perfect.
> 
> As always.&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> I've needed to do crushingly sensible, adult stuff today.
> 
> Hopefully, back to being my usual idiot self soon.
> 
> I prefer unsensible. More fun.







Mariapia said:


> Tell me about sensible adult stuff , ladies.[emoji17][emoji17]
> Fortunately, there is TPF, such a great place for unsensible ladies![emoji8]




A lot of adult stuff around here, too. [emoji13] immensely exhausting. But, work week ends tomorrow and I will be on a quick trip to the alps on Saturday and Sunday. Hooray! [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hallelujah!!!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of adult stuff around here, too. [emoji13] immensely exhausting. But, work week ends tomorrow and I will be on a quick trip to the alps on Saturday and Sunday. Hooray! [emoji3]




Alps,huh? Sounds harsh. Lol. 
I love weekend getaways. Which bags will be coming with you?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> A lot of adult stuff around here, too. [emoji13] immensely exhausting. But, work week ends tomorrow and I will be on a quick trip to the alps on Saturday and Sunday. Hooray! [emoji3]



Alps?!
Oh boy!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hallelujah!!!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A lot of adult stuff around here, too. [emoji13] immensely exhausting. But, work week ends tomorrow and I will be on a quick trip to the alps on Saturday and Sunday. Hooray! [emoji3]




Have a wonderful time!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Perfect.
> 
> As always.&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> I've needed to do crushingly sensible, adult stuff today.
> 
> Hopefully, back to being my usual idiot self soon.
> 
> I prefer unsensible. More fun.




Adult stuff is indeed exhausting. Hope you can escape it ASAP.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. Yes. I am definitely facing harsh times. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes. I am definitely facing harsh times. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3364846




Beautiful pic, Ludmilla![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
Going to the Alps is a wonderful idea!
Nothing like the mountains to evacuate the stress! [emoji106]
Have a good time there and forget about work...
Time to think of the bag which is going with you.....[emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes. I am definitely facing harsh times. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3364846




Beautiful. 
I can see that relaxing amongst all that awesome sun and water will be a challenge. [emoji41][emoji41]
Enjoy yourself and post some pics of any adventures that might occur.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes. I am definitely facing harsh times. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3364846



You do great water photos.&#9825; 
Especially with boats.
Just beautiful.
Have a great rest, my friend.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Adult stuff is indeed exhausting. Hope you can escape it ASAP.



Thanks&#9825;
I was so ill yesterday.
Too much worry, not enough island fun bus.

Must change this.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks&#9825;
> 
> I was so ill yesterday.
> 
> Too much worry, not enough island fun bus.
> 
> 
> 
> Must change this.




Oh no! I hope you are feeling better, today! [emoji8]
Btw. I have found the foto online. We go there on Saturday. [emoji4] Still at home.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! I hope you are feeling better, today! [emoji8]
> Btw. I have found the foto online. We go there on Saturday. [emoji4] Still at home.



Ah.
I am slow to comprehend. As usual.

Yes, better today.

Like idea of future photos, for destinations!
Where we aren't quite...yet. 
But keep us motivated.
Here's mine:
http://www.estero.co.nz/new/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/45901_new-zealand.jpg


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji3]

Am I the only one to have been unable to use the TPF app today?[emoji15][emoji15]
Finally, after spending my time clicking and grumbling, I decided to uninstall the app and install it again! [emoji849]
It's nearly midnight ![emoji35][emoji35]
I am exhausted but it's working now....[emoji3]
Back to normal life![emoji106][emoji106]
And going to bed thinking I am a geek.....[emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

You are a genius! 
TPF just put out an update. So it looks like the old TPF in a different font. 
No worries.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> You are a genius!
> TPF just put out an update. So it looks like the old TPF in a different font.
> No worries.




Thank you. Murphy![emoji3]
TPF is pretty addictive.... and I felt as if I were isolated from the rest of the world![emoji15][emoji15]
As for the update, I still have to get used to it....[emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

I'm still on the old version of the app as I am super lazy with updates. My phone has no regular wifi, so I think I will wait, until they have fixed all the bugs. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I'm still on the old version of the app as I am super lazy with updates. My phone has no regular wifi, so I think I will wait, until they have fixed all the bugs. [emoji3]




Only trouble is, Ludmilla, I didn't know there was an update....
When I connected to TPF, I saw something different... but couldn't get access to anything..[emoji849][emoji849]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Only trouble is, Ludmilla, I didn't know there was an update....
> When I connected to TPF, I saw something different... but couldn't get access to anything..[emoji849][emoji849]




That's pretty typical when there's an update. 
Apple released 9.3.2 and all the apps have followed along: some better than others. 
We'll still be here when it straightens out.


----------



## remainsilly

For those suffering through app anguish&#9825;
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30270876&postcount=353


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> For those suffering through app anguish&#9825;
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30270876&postcount=353



So cute!! I want that app. 

I'm glad you're feeling better.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> So cute!! I want that app.
> 
> I'm glad you're feeling better.


Thanks.&#9825;
How did basement remodel turn out?
Turtle still around?


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.&#9825;
> 
> How did basement remodel turn out?
> 
> Turtle still around?




Turtle went home a week ago. I think she'd had enough of the cat coming into her habitat and drinking her water, so I'm sure she's glad to be home. 

The basement is finished and furnished. It's so much nicer than before. We all hang out and watch river monsters on animal planet and other really mundane things that are so much more pleasurable now that the space is carpeted and repainted and repaired. And no longer floods.
Thanks for asking


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Turtle went home a week ago. I think she'd had enough of the cat coming into her habitat and drinking her water, so I'm sure she's glad to be home.
> 
> The basement is finished and furnished. It's so much nicer than before. We all hang out and watch river monsters on animal planet and other really mundane things that are so much more pleasurable now that the space is carpeted and repainted and repaired. And no longer floods.
> Thanks for asking




Good job, misskris! [emoji106][emoji106]
Now you have time for bags![emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> For those suffering through app anguish&#9825;
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30270876&postcount=353




Are you feeling better, remainsilly?[emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Turtle went home a week ago. I think she'd had enough of the cat coming into her habitat and drinking her water, so I'm sure she's glad to be home.
> 
> The basement is finished and furnished. It's so much nicer than before. We all hang out and watch river monsters on animal planet and other really mundane things that are so much more pleasurable now that the space is carpeted and repainted and repaired. And no longer floods.
> Thanks for asking


It is doing "mundane things," with style & panache, which gives life great joy, imo.&#9825;
Glad all worked out for you.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Are you feeling better, remainsilly?[emoji7]


Yes. Thank you.&#9825;

Once I did the thing I feared doing, worry evaporated.
And felt much better. 
Such is the way with sickening worry--quite avoidable, but we invite it anyway, yes?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! I hope you are all well. I am back. The trip to the alps was lovely. Wish it was longer...

Did you all have a nice weekend? [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! I hope you are all well. I am back. The trip to the alps was lovely. Wish it was longer...
> 
> Did you all have a nice weekend? [emoji8]




Hi Ludmilla!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Please post some photos of your trip to the Alps![emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

mariapia said:


> hi ludmilla!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> please post some photos of your trip to the alps![emoji3][emoji3]



+1


----------



## Mariapia

Rotation rotation rotation.....[emoji8]
Here is today's bag.
Longchamp neo in clémentine....[emoji3]


----------



## CoachCruiser

Hi there,

I've posted this bag in other threads and have gotten a few lovely compliments, but not too many, as I think everyone (including myself) loves labels...however, I also love beautifully made, high quality leather products from local artisans, and there is someone whom I always visit when I'm up in North Conway, NH. Thought this would be the perfect place to show off my truly one-of-a-kind bag from Beggars Pouch Leather. Including pics of the owner, Mike, and his workspace (inside the shop!), which is going to get much bigger, since they're adding a big annex behind the main shop this summer.

Thank you for letting me share.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Rotation rotation rotation.....[emoji8]
> Here is today's bag.
> Longchamp neo in clémentine....[emoji3]




Love love love the orange. Carrying and orange Coach Phoebe myself this summer.


----------



## Murphy47

CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted this bag in other threads and have gotten a few lovely compliments, but not too many, as I think everyone (including myself) loves labels...however, I also love beautifully made, high quality leather products from local artisans, and there is someone whom I always visit when I'm up in North Conway, NH. Thought this would be the perfect place to show off my truly one-of-a-kind bag from Beggars Pouch Leather. Including pics of the owner, Mike, and his workspace (inside the shop!), which is going to get much bigger, since they're adding a big annex behind the main shop this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.




Looks like a great place to spend an afternoon. 
Bag sniff to the max!


----------



## CoachCruiser

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like a great place to spend an afternoon.
> Bag sniff to the max!


I KNOW! The smell of leather in his shop is intoxicating!!!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> It is doing "mundane things," with style & panache, which gives life great joy, imo.&#9825;
> 
> Glad all worked out for you.




Thanks!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like a great place to spend an afternoon.
> Bag sniff to the max!




Oh yes!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
> Please post some photos of your trip to the Alps![emoji3][emoji3]




+2 I'm glad you had a nice time.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Thank you.&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> Once I did the thing I feared doing, worry evaporated.
> 
> And felt much better.
> 
> Such is the way with sickening worry--quite avoidable, but we invite it anyway, yes?




Yes. Years of therapy and I still worry too much. 

I'm glad you got through it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> Please post some photos of your trip to the Alps![emoji3][emoji3]




One of the ladies had a real camera with her, so I have more or less no pictures on my phone... Sadly. 




Mariapia said:


> Rotation rotation rotation.....[emoji8]
> Here is today's bag.
> Longchamp neo in clémentine....[emoji3]




Lovely bag. [emoji7] I love your rotation discipline. [emoji6]



CoachCruiser said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> 
> I've posted this bag in other threads and have gotten a few lovely compliments, but not too many, as I think everyone (including myself) loves labels...however, I also love beautifully made, high quality leather products from local artisans, and there is someone whom I always visit when I'm up in North Conway, NH. Thought this would be the perfect place to show off my truly one-of-a-kind bag from Beggars Pouch Leather. Including pics of the owner, Mike, and his workspace (inside the shop!), which is going to get much bigger, since they're adding a big annex behind the main shop this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for letting me share.




Welcome to the island! Woah! What a pretty bag - I can smell its leather! [emoji4] I'd love to visit this small leather store and its owner. 
Hopefully, you check in here more often. [emoji4]



misskris03 said:


> +2 I'm glad you had a nice time.




Thank you! It was a nice trip, wish it were a bit longer. [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies! 
Hopefully everyone had a pleasant weekend[emoji41]
Home improvement talks here and you all know how fun it is to get the Man of the Place to do things he doesn't want on his list. 
All is well and finished. Can't wait for it to get warm so I can get in the pop up pool!
As you know I have had a run of bad luck with handbags. Nothing to post for quite a while. 
I finally found a lovely Coach Phoebe in Orange. Smells great and soft smooshie leather. 
Fob is from Fossil and looks great. 
Anyone else find a great deal, or waiting for end of summer sales?


----------



## remainsilly

Great orange bags, ladies!&#9825;

I planted lavender.
And am trying to figure out "packing cubes."
Wtf?
People seem to love using them.
But I cannot get beyond scowling & darting the stink-eye. Yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of the ladies had a real camera with her, so I have more or less no pictures on my phone... Sadly.
> 
> We are all waiting for the pics, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely bag. [emoji7] I love your rotation discipline. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> No real discipline ....Sometimes, I wear the same bag twice![emoji8]
> 
> Welcome to the island! Woah! What a pretty bag - I can smell its leather! [emoji4] I'd love to visit this small leather store and its owner.
> Hopefully, you check in here more often. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> Those bags are lovely!
> 
> Thank you! It was a nice trip, wish it were a bit longer. [emoji8][/
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> We


----------



## Mariapia

This new update is full of surprises....Quotations and answers are a mystery to me!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Hopefully everyone had a pleasant weekend[emoji41]
> Home improvement talks here and you all know how fun it is to get the Man of the Place to do things he doesn't want on his list.
> All is well and finished. Can't wait for it to get warm so I can get in the pop up pool!
> As you know I have had a run of bad luck with handbags. Nothing to post for quite a while.
> I finally found a lovely Coach Phoebe in Orange. Smells great and soft smooshie leather.
> Fob is from Fossil and looks great.
> Anyone else find a great deal, or waiting for end of summer sales?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370617




Nice find, Murphy![emoji106][emoji106]
The colour is one of my favourites !
Glad you have time to hunt for bags!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great orange bags, ladies!&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> I planted lavender.
> 
> And am trying to figure out "packing cubes."
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> People seem to love using them.
> 
> But I cannot get beyond scowling & darting the stink-eye. Yet.




Packing cubes are just fancy ziploc bags. 
Example: fold tshirt in half longwise. Fold in sleeves. You should have a long rectangle. Roll up like burrito. Place in bag. 
If you are generously sized like myself, fold tshirt in thirds and follow same process. 
Leaving zipper partway open, smoosh bag to chest to remove air. Zip quick.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Nice find, Murphy![emoji106][emoji106]
> The colour is one of my favourites !
> Glad you have time to hunt for bags!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;




Thanks. Didn't really have TIME to hunt for bag. But if I stay home whilst DH is doing home repair, there are um, shall we say high volume discussions about the method and technique of said repairs. 
Better I come home partway through and fix lunch.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Packing cubes are just fancy ziploc bags.
> Example: fold tshirt in half longwise. Fold in sleeves. You should have a long rectangle. Roll up like burrito. Place in bag.
> If you are generously sized like myself, fold tshirt in thirds and follow same process.
> Leaving zipper partway open, smoosh bag to chest to remove air. Zip quick.


Agreed.
Feels like wasting money on nonsense.
But, I feel similarly about clothes hampers.
May be alarming fault in my wiring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This new update is full of surprises....Quotations and answers are a mystery to me!




My phone made no update. I guess my Software is too old. [emoji6]



Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Hopefully everyone had a pleasant weekend[emoji41]
> Home improvement talks here and you all know how fun it is to get the Man of the Place to do things he doesn't want on his list.
> All is well and finished. Can't wait for it to get warm so I can get in the pop up pool!
> As you know I have had a run of bad luck with handbags. Nothing to post for quite a while.
> I finally found a lovely Coach Phoebe in Orange. Smells great and soft smooshie leather.
> Fob is from Fossil and looks great.
> Anyone else find a great deal, or waiting for end of summer sales?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3370617




This is a great bag, Murphy! I need to take closer looks at Coach. [emoji7] I hope that you have more luck with this bag than with the others. 

Hehehe. Home work improvements? Glad that everything is done now. [emoji106]
Is your weather as bad as ours? We have lots of rain and some parts had really bad storms. In a Bavarian town school kids have to sleep over in their school this night, because all the streets were suddenly completely under water. [emoji15] 



remainsilly said:


> Great orange bags, ladies!&#9825;
> 
> 
> 
> I planted lavender.
> 
> And am trying to figure out "packing cubes."
> 
> Wtf?
> 
> People seem to love using them.
> 
> But I cannot get beyond scowling & darting the stink-eye. Yet.




I have no idea what packing cubes are. [emoji15] But, I agree with Murphy on the rolling clothes method. It is unbelievable how much fits into a suitcase then. [emoji4]

I [emoji173]&#65039; lavender. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My phone made no update. I guess my Software is too old. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a great bag, Murphy! I need to take closer looks at Coach. [emoji7] I hope that you have more luck with this bag than with the others.
> 
> Hehehe. Home work improvements? Glad that everything is done now. [emoji106]
> Is your weather as bad as ours? We have lots of rain and some parts had really bad storms. In a Bavarian town school kids have to sleep over in their school this night, because all the streets were suddenly completely under water. [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have no idea what packing cubes are. [emoji15] But, I agree with Murphy on the rolling clothes method. It is unbelievable how much fits into a suitcase then. [emoji4]
> 
> I [emoji173]&#65039; lavender. [emoji4]




Am am also a if can of lavender but alas summers in the Middle do not promote much growth. 
Packing cubes are square bags made popular by campers. They are plastic with an actual zipper and you roll things then press out the air to fit more in a suitcase/backpack/ storage cube. 
This is the first coach I have had in years. So many lately have had weird straps or handles that just made them a pain to deal with. 
Your weather sounds much like the weather in Texas. Another 9 inches predicted today and tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

I don't have packing cubes but a friend offered me a Muji nylon bag which, it seems, serves the same purpose....[emoji3]
It fits my teeshirts and underwear . 
As I never check in luggage, I travel light and use Murphy's folding method ![emoji106][emoji3]

Ludmilla&#10084;&#65039; ,  I have seen pictures of German villages on TV. 
4 people died during that awful episode.[emoji17]
We have lots of rain and floods at the moment.
Horrible pictures on TV too. Thousands of people have been or are being evacuated. 
I don't live in those regions but seeing what is going on there is very upsetting!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't have packing cubes but a friend offered me a Muji nylon bag which, it seems, serves the same purpose....[emoji3]
> It fits my teeshirts and underwear .
> As I never check in luggage, I travel light and use Murphy's folding method ![emoji106][emoji3]
> 
> Ludmilla&#10084;&#65039; ,  I have seen pictures of German villages on TV.
> 4 people died during that awful episode.[emoji17]
> We have lots of rain and floods at the moment.
> Horrible pictures on TV too. Thousands of people have been or are being evacuated.
> I don't live in those regions but seeing what is going on there is very upsetting!




Upsetting and mostly man made. 
The Army Corps of Engineers has done a lousy job of trying to control Mother Nature so more suburbs can be built. This sadly is what happens when you try to dam up too many rivers. 
My family is a construction family and the men are just RANTING about how so much of this could have been avoided.


----------



## remainsilly

Odd how we both love & hate water.
Require it to live.
But may be killed by it, also.

Glad not to be in tsunami zone.
Though turtle loves trekking garden swamp. 
---
Do not want to check baggage.
Never do.
Facing long trip, 15lb. carry-on limit.
Testing my lightweight pack skills.
May fail. 
Cannot deal with the cubes. Am a roller, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Is your weather as bad as ours? We have lots of rain and some parts had really bad storms. In a Bavarian town school kids have to sleep over in their school this night, because all the streets were suddenly completely under water. [emoji15]



Would have been ultimate nightmare, as child--being TRAPPED in school!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Upsetting and mostly man made.
> The Army Corps of Engineers has done a lousy job of trying to control Mother Nature so more suburbs can be built. This sadly is what happens when you try to dam up too many rivers.
> My family is a construction family and the men are just RANTING about how so much of this could have been avoided.




Absolutely, Murphy!
And people are stuck with their houses. 
Some of them whose houses have been flooded 3 of 4 times in the last few years would like to leave but no one is interested in buying of course.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Would have been ultimate nightmare, as child--being TRAPPED in school!




Would have been too. remainsilly![emoji30]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Odd how we both love & hate water.
> 
> Require it to live.
> 
> But may be killed by it, also.
> 
> 
> 
> Glad not to be in tsunami zone.
> 
> Though turtle loves trekking garden swamp.
> 
> ---
> 
> Do not want to check baggage.
> 
> Never do.
> 
> Facing long trip, 15lb. carry-on limit.
> 
> Testing my lightweight pack skills.
> 
> May fail.
> 
> Cannot deal with the cubes. Am a roller, too.




My mom was a travel agent. She says there are 2 kinds of luggage: carry on and lost.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My mom was a travel agent. She says there are 2 kinds of luggage: carry on and lost.




[emoji23][emoji23]
Your mom is absolutely right, Murphy.[emoji3]
It's also one of the reasons I never check in luggage .
I hate packing and unpacking is worse.[emoji35]

On the other hand when you are allowed to carry 7 kilos only....it makes you think twice before buying too many things during your vacation.[emoji8]
That's why my handbag is either a Le Pliage or a nylon Reebok ....
If I buy a leather purse abroad, I fold the LP in my carry on and handcarry the new bag on the way back![emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> Your mom is absolutely right, Murphy.[emoji3]
> It's also one of the reasons I never check in luggage .
> I hate packing and unpacking is worse.[emoji35]
> 
> On the other hand when you are allowed to carry 7 kilos only....it makes you think twice before buying too many things during your vacation.[emoji8]
> That's why my handbag is either a Le Pliage or a nylon Reebok ....
> If I buy a leather purse abroad, I fold the LP in my carry on and handcarry the new bag on the way back![emoji3]




I agree the weight limits are a challenge. Each airline also has their own guidelines just to make it more challenging. 
Mom actually has different suitcases for different airlines. Such is the state of travel today. 
One more reason LP is an almost perfect travel companion: you can fold it up or use it as a purse carrier.


----------



## Murphy47

OMG. Just saw photos of European flooding. 
Looks as bad as Texas. 
Hopefully all Islanders on that side of the pond are on a big hill!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My mom was a travel agent. She says there are 2 kinds of luggage: carry on and lost.



Hehehe.

You are very fortunate to have so many skills/talents within your family.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. Just saw photos of European flooding.
> Looks as bad as Texas.
> Hopefully all Islanders on that side of the pond are on a big hill!



Maybe setting fire to things balances-out elements?
Scares away the water?
Let me find some matches & junk mail...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. Just saw photos of European flooding.
> Looks as bad as Texas.
> Hopefully all Islanders on that side of the pond are on a big hill!




All areas , starting 100 km South of Paris, are under water....
The river Seine is nearly 6 meters high today, the Louvre is closed  to allow the paintings and other works of art to be put in a safe place as the river might  reach the street level in Paris...
Horrible![emoji26]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> Your mom is absolutely right, Murphy.[emoji3]
> It's also one of the reasons I never check in luggage .
> I hate packing and unpacking is worse.[emoji35]
> 
> On the other hand when you are allowed to carry 7 kilos only....it makes you think twice before buying too many things during your vacation.[emoji8]
> That's why my handbag is either a Le Pliage or a nylon Reebok ....
> If I buy a leather purse abroad, I fold the LP in my carry on and handcarry the new bag on the way back![emoji3]


My problem is shoes.
I like chunky, trek shoes.
But, they weigh a lot.
And I only can wear 1 pair onto plane.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> All areas , starting 100 km South of Paris, are under water....
> The river Seine is nearly 6 meters high today, the Louvre is closed  to allow the paintings and other works of art to be put in a safe place as the river might  reach the street level in Paris...
> Horrible![emoji26]



Wow! Closed the Louvre?!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. Just saw photos of European flooding.
> Looks as bad as Texas.
> Hopefully all Islanders on that side of the pond are on a big hill!




I am not on a big hill....
I live in the South but
we had our share last October....[emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wow! Closed the Louvre?!




The Louvre and the Musée d'Orsay. 
They also closed all RER C stations, between Austerlitz and Quai de Javel.
No tourist boats ( or any other boats) on the Seine either.
They couldn't go under the bridges....and could find themselves in the streets should the level of the river be.... a little higher. [emoji26][emoji26]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am not on a big hill....
> I live in the South but
> we had our share last October....[emoji26][emoji26]




Yes you did. We have been lucky as far as normal rain levels but the destruction from giant hail a few weeks ago was heinous. 
Good for roofing installers however.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My problem is shoes.
> 
> I like chunky, trek shoes.
> 
> But, they weigh a lot.
> 
> And I only can wear 1 pair onto plane.




I agree. Shoes are an issue when packing. 
My oldest is an 11 (42 Euro) and they just don't fit in a small carry on.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Maybe setting fire to things balances-out elements?
> 
> Scares away the water?
> 
> Let me find some matches & junk mail...




Let us have an old fashioned Pagan bonfire this weekend. 
We can make symbolic sacrifices to the gods and drink infused wine. 
Our landlord must think we have moved away.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Louvre and the Musée d'Orsay.
> They also closed all RER C stations, between Austerlitz and Quai de Javel.
> No tourist boats ( or any other boats) on the Seine either.
> They couldn't go under the bridges....and could find themselves in the streets should the level of the river be.... a little higher. [emoji26][emoji26]




Wowzers. This is bad. [emoji20]
In my area not much rain, but they predict more bad weather this evening. The flooded areas in Bavaria expect more rain, too. [emoji26] Just horrible!
Sending good thoughts to the flooded areas in France and Texas! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Let us have an old fashioned Pagan bonfire this weekend.
> We can make symbolic sacrifices to the gods and drink infused wine.
> Our landlord must think we have moved away.




Do not worry about our dear landlord. He just sent a bottle of sparkling wine to my office. Me and colleague had to celebrate the upcoming weekend. [emoji1][emoji483]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wowzers. This is bad. [emoji20]
> In my area not much rain, but they predict more bad weather this evening. The flooded areas in Bavaria expect more rain, too. [emoji26] Just horrible!
> Sending good thoughts to the flooded areas in France and Texas! [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Here is a photo of a Paris bridge this afternoon which my Parisian friend has just sent to me


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Do not worry about our dear landlord. He just sent a bottle of sparkling wine to my office. Me and colleague had to celebrate the upcoming weekend. [emoji1][emoji483]




Celebrate, Ludmilla?[emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Here is a photo of a Paris bridge this afternoon which my Parisian friend has just sent to me



Omg!
Thanks for sharing this.


----------



## remainsilly

Cat cleaning mud/rain from dog's face.
After exciting garden swamp romp.
(Seconds later, cat bit dog's forehead.
Cats are fickle this way  )


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here is a photo of a Paris bridge this afternoon which my Parisian friend has just sent to me




Oh my. This is just so awful. I hope the water will go away soon. [emoji26]
We just celebrated the weekend. And being alone at the office. Nothing special. [emoji3]



remainsilly said:


> Cat cleaning mud/rain from dog's face.
> 
> After exciting garden swamp romp.
> 
> (Seconds later, cat bit dog's forehead.
> 
> Cats are fickle this way  )




Awwwwwww. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Here is a photo of a Paris bridge this afternoon which my Parisian friend has just sent to me




Wow. 
Just wow. 
Living in the Middle, we are used to such sights most every Spring. 
But PARIS?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my. This is just so awful. I hope the water will go away soon. [emoji26]
> We just celebrated the weekend. And being alone at the office. Nothing special. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww. [emoji173]&#65039;




Being alone in the office is DEFINITELY a cause for celebration. Cheers [emoji898]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Cat cleaning mud/rain from dog's face.
> 
> After exciting garden swamp romp.
> 
> (Seconds later, cat bit dog's forehead.
> 
> Cats are fickle this way  )




Everyone is so cute! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my. This is just so awful. I hope the water will go away soon. [emoji26]
> We just celebrated the weekend. And being alone at the office. Nothing special. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwwwww. [emoji173]&#65039;







Murphy47 said:


> Wow.
> Just wow.
> Living in the Middle, we are used to such sights most every Spring.
> But PARIS?




The water won't go away so easily. The Parisians are very worried!
Congrats on the celebration, Ludmilla!
Being alone at the office is just great![emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for kind words, all&#9825;

Definitely an island bonfire weekend!
I'll bring the inflatable raft & snorkels.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bonfire it is! I have some cake and red wine to share. I hope everyone is dry and save. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Bonfire it is! I have some cake and red wine to share. I hope everyone is dry and save. [emoji4]




Rainy here but I am indoors. 
Bonfire sounds great. 
S'mores. Yum. 
Does everyone know what s'mores are?
Roast marshmallows on a stick over fire until gooey. 
Smoosh between graham crackers. Traditionally one uses pieces of a Hershey bar, put some people are just weird these days. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Will have to look up a wine pairing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Rainy here but I am indoors.
> Bonfire sounds great.
> S'mores. Yum.
> Does everyone know what s'mores are?
> Roast marshmallows on a stick over fire until gooey.
> Smoosh between graham crackers. Traditionally one uses pieces of a Hershey bar, put some people are just weird these days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3373105
> 
> Will have to look up a wine pairing.




I never had roast marshmallows. They look very delicious! [emoji7]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I never had roast marshmallows. They look very delicious! [emoji7]




Oh, you're missing out! They're delicious


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Here is a photo of a Paris bridge this afternoon which my Parisian friend has just sent to me




Oh wow! I hope the water recedes soon.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I never had roast marshmallows. They look very delicious! [emoji7]



Yum--char the marshmallow outside.
And create melty sugar goo inside.

However, I usually eat my chocolate bar,
whilst roasting marshmallow.
Then feed yucky graham crackers to a squirrel.

So, my s'more assembly talent = nil.

Remember that free moon pie I got?
When ordered Colonel Littleton bag?
Tasted s'more-like.
Yucky graham crackers & all. 
---
I spent today finding an electrical plug adapter.
Was sheer joy--& other lies.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yum--char the marshmallow outside.
> 
> And create melty sugar goo inside.
> 
> 
> 
> However, I usually eat my chocolate bar,
> 
> whilst roasting marshmallow.
> 
> Then feed yucky graham crackers to a squirrel.
> 
> 
> 
> So, my s'more assembly talent = nil.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember that free moon pie I got?
> 
> When ordered Colonel Littleton bag?
> 
> Tasted s'more-like.
> 
> Yucky graham crackers & all.
> 
> ---
> 
> I spent today finding an electrical plug adapter.
> 
> Was sheer joy--& other lies.




I am getting the youngest ready to go back to camp. This year she is a junior counselor. More crap I mean stuff to take along. 
Graham crackers must be fresh or they taste like cardboard. 
I personally look upon these crackers as a HOLDER for the lovely marshmallows whilst they cool.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I am getting the youngest ready to go back to camp. This year she is a junior counselor. More crap I mean stuff to take along.
> Graham crackers must be fresh or they taste like cardboard.
> I personally look upon these crackers as a HOLDER for the lovely marshmallows whilst they cool.



Hehehe.
I once was a senior camp counselor.
Had to pick "camp names."
Then draw pictures of our names. To wear.

So children could see images & say, 
"Hi, (rainbow/panda/moose/flower/etc.)! 
Where's my flashlight?" 
Then lose it 26 more times. Usually in total darkness. Whilst screaming about ghosts.

Never, never let me pick own camp name & draw the picture.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I once was a senior camp counselor.
> 
> Had to pick "camp names."
> 
> Then draw pictures of our names. To wear.
> 
> 
> 
> So children could see images & say,
> 
> "Hi, (rainbow/panda/moose/flower/etc.)!
> 
> Where's my flashlight?"
> 
> Then lose it 26 more times. Usually in total darkness. Whilst screaming about ghosts.
> 
> 
> 
> Never, never let me pick own camp name & draw the picture.




Those headlight things like miners wear are big with the under 10 set. 
Ghosts are still a big concern. Plus lions and tigers and bears. Oh my. 
We do have bear sightings, rarely, and the occasional bobcat but they are more scared of screaming 10 year olds than the other way around!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> I once was a senior camp counselor.
> 
> Had to pick "camp names."
> 
> Then draw pictures of our names. To wear.
> 
> 
> 
> So children could see images & say,
> 
> "Hi, (rainbow/panda/moose/flower/etc.)!
> 
> Where's my flashlight?"
> 
> Then lose it 26 more times. Usually in total darkness. Whilst screaming about ghosts.
> 
> 
> 
> Never, never let me pick own camp name & draw the picture.




Ha!!! Sounds like quite a summer. Of course there was screaming about ghosts!. I'd totally forgotten how large ghosts loom at that age.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Those headlight things like miners wear are big with the under 10 set.
> Ghosts are still a big concern. Plus lions and tigers and bears. Oh my.
> We do have bear sightings, rarely, and the occasional bobcat but they are more scared of screaming 10 year olds than the other way around!




Ha!!


----------



## remainsilly

Holy mother of sugar comas!
Look what man in my life bought @ doughnut shop.
Is grinning as maniacal child.
(I got an eclair)

For size reference, his cinnamon roll is on DINNER PLATE!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Holy mother of sugar comas!
> 
> Look what man in my life bought @ doughnut shop.
> 
> Is grinning as maniacal child.
> 
> (I got an eclair)
> 
> 
> 
> For size reference, his cinnamon roll is on DINNER PLATE!




That my friend is a vision on wonderous beauty. 
I feel a sugar coma, I mean nap, coming on. 
Bon Appetite.


----------



## Mariapia

After carrying my Le Pliage in cedar, bilberry and clémentine, I am still into nylon bags ....
I am taking out my Barbara Rihl today.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> After carrying my Le Pliage in cedar, bilberry and clémentine, I am still into nylon bags ....
> I am taking out my Barbara Rihl today.




I love that! Never seen one like that before. 
Where did you find such a cute bag?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I love that! Never seen one like that before.
> Where did you find such a cute bag?




About two years ago. I got it from a local boutique.
I think Barbara Rihl is available in the US.[emoji3]
The handles are patent leather.[emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> About two years ago. I got it from a local boutique.
> I think Barbara Rihl is available in the US.[emoji3]
> The handles are patent leather.[emoji106]




Cool. I will check it out [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies! I hope you are well. Life is crazy busy at the moment - it does not happen very often, but I am not thinking about bags at the moment. [emoji85][emoji87] Thanks to the new boss work is still a huge mess, but at least I am finally "allowed" to have two weeks off in September! [emoji322] who wants to celebrate with me at the Mackerel? The first three adult beverages are on me. [emoji485][emoji482][emoji483]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you are well. Life is crazy busy at the moment - it does not happen very often, but I am not thinking about bags at the moment. [emoji85][emoji87] Thanks to the new boss work is still a huge mess, but at least I am finally "allowed" to have two weeks off in September! [emoji322] who wants to celebrate with me at the Mackerel? The first three adult beverages are on me. [emoji485][emoji482][emoji483]




I am SOOO there. [emoji322][emoji481][emoji898]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you are well. Life is crazy busy at the moment - it does not happen very often, but I am not thinking about bags at the moment. [emoji85][emoji87] Thanks to the new boss work is still a huge mess, but at least I am finally "allowed" to have two weeks off in September! [emoji322] who wants to celebrate with me at the Mackerel? The first three adult beverages are on me. [emoji485][emoji482][emoji483]


Let's put a mole rat down boss' shorts.
Should get message across. 

Joining celebration with my hot tea.
Because I learned how to use digital luggage scale.
Hurray!
Unfortunately, it doesn't measure my bag as <15lbs.
Unless smacked into a dresser & jiggled.
Boo.


----------



## Murphy47

Good use of mole rats!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you are well. Life is crazy busy at the moment - it does not happen very often, but I am not thinking about bags at the moment. [emoji85][emoji87] Thanks to the new boss work is still a huge mess, but at least I am finally "allowed" to have two weeks off in September! [emoji322] who wants to celebrate with me at the Mackerel? The first three adult beverages are on me. [emoji485][emoji482][emoji483]




Wow!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;
Wonderful News, Ludmilla! [emoji106][emoji106]
For me, it will be a whole bottle of Coke....[emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Let's put a mole rat down boss' shorts.
> 
> Should get message across.
> 
> 
> 
> Joining celebration with my hot tea.
> 
> Because I learned how to use digital luggage scale.
> 
> Hurray!
> 
> Unfortunately, it doesn't measure my bag as <15lbs.
> 
> Unless smacked into a dresser & jiggled.
> 
> Boo.




A mole rat down the boss's shorts ?[emoji3][emoji3]
I love it! Red ants could join it for good measure![emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Mariapia

To celebrate Ludmilla's victory, I am taking out my Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage[emoji106][emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> To celebrate Ludmilla's victory, I am taking out my Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage[emoji106][emoji3]


This may be my absolute fave among your bags&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
Drives me nuts with joy to see. Every time.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Good use of mole rats!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3375837



Hehehe


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This may be my absolute fave among your bags&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
> 
> Drives me nuts with joy to see. Every time.




Thank you remainsilly!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you are well. Life is crazy busy at the moment - it does not happen very often, but I am not thinking about bags at the moment. [emoji85][emoji87] Thanks to the new boss work is still a huge mess, but at least I am finally "allowed" to have two weeks off in September! [emoji322] who wants to celebrate with me at the Mackerel? The first three adult beverages are on me. [emoji485][emoji482][emoji483]



I am so sorry I was off the island when this came in. I'm sorry work is a disaster. I am sure you are looking forward to your time off. 

I am getting a new boss tomorrow. I hope s/he isn't a jerk. We are being foisted off on one of the existing departments, so it won't take long to figure out whether the person is a good boss or a bad one, as everyone knows everyone here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> To celebrate Ludmilla's victory, I am taking out my Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage[emoji106][emoji3]




Awww. That's very kind of you, Mariapia! And I agree with Remainsilly: the bag is crazy pretty! [emoji7]



misskris03 said:


> I am so sorry I was off the island when this came in. I'm sorry work is a disaster. I am sure you are looking forward to your time off.
> 
> 
> 
> I am getting a new boss tomorrow. I hope s/he isn't a jerk. We are being foisted off on one of the existing departments, so it won't take long to figure out whether the person is a good boss or a bad one, as everyone knows everyone here.




Keeping my fingers crossed that your new boss is great. I have two. #1 will be gone in October and we will get a new one. #2 is here since April and he is a nightmare. I am his personal assistant (well, I am supposed to be) and he refuses to talk to me. He does not say Hello. [emoji13] He is such jerk...


Yesterday, we had a good day - even without mole rats. We had more drilling work. Near the office of the new boss. [emoji48]


----------



## remainsilly

Sometimes gifts received reveal more about ourselves than we'd like.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sometimes gifts received reveal more about ourselves than we'd like.




Lovely new mug. I have a new mug, too. With a unicorn. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely new mug. I have a new mug, too. With a unicorn. [emoji4]


Hehehe--very curious to see.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--very curious to see.




Me too. 
Unicorns seem appropriate since they are mentioned in this forum so often [emoji57]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--very curious to see.







Murphy47 said:


> Me too.
> Unicorns seem appropriate since they are mentioned in this forum so often [emoji57]




Will post a picture this evening. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Will post a picture this evening. [emoji4]




We are all looking forward to it!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Ludmilla

Here you go, ladies... [emoji4]




In the backside it says: "there isn't enough glitter on the floor of everyday's life."


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go, ladies... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3378131
> 
> 
> In the backside it says: "there isn't enough glitter on the floor of everyday's life."




Wow![emoji7][emoji7]
Both front and back.[emoji106][emoji106]
Lovely find, Ludmilla!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go, ladies... [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3378131
> 
> 
> In the backside it says: "there isn't enough glitter on the floor of everyday's life."


Hehehe.
Had imagined a unicorn pooping cupcakes.
But this is even better.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]

No lovely mugs here[emoji17], no cup cakes either[emoji17] , no rotation today....but three cute bears who send you hugs...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> No lovely mugs here[emoji17], no cup cakes either[emoji17] , no rotation today....but three cute bears who send you hugs...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



OMG!
Bears!&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;&#9825;
Perfect, Mariapia.


----------



## remainsilly

Walmart is a US general discount store.
Which attracts people from every walk of life.
There are many comical/tragic photos online.
Showcasing people @ walmart.

Someone showed me this youtube music video:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=YvxNgdFeWqM

Hilarious, but bizarre.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe.
> 
> Had imagined a unicorn pooping cupcakes.
> 
> But this is even better.







Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> No lovely mugs here[emoji17], no cup cakes either[emoji17] , no rotation today....but three cute bears who send you hugs...[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you for the unicorn love, ladies. Probably that mug is going to be my new office mug. [emoji3]

Lovely bears, Mariapia. [emoji173]&#65039; So cute. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hugs and prayers for our US islanders. What a sad day. [emoji22] So much hate in the world. [emoji20]


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> No lovely mugs here[emoji17], no cup cakes either[emoji17] , no rotation today....but three cute bears who send you hugs...&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


Bears & unicorns are fabulous. 

Usually I would be more excited about them. But Ludmilla is right. It is a very sad day. It's hard to believe this sort of hatred exists.


----------



## remainsilly

Some bears were shocked by the news, too. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=30329026&postcount=358


----------



## Mariapia

What happened in Orlando is a tragedy.[emoji17][emoji17]
Same as November 13th in Paris.
Shock, sadness and sorrow .


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies [emoji3]
Another day of 90+F temps here in the middle. 
Going to try to stay cool at the mall with my mom. 
Has it stopped raining on your side of the pond yet?


----------



## remainsilly

Rain is lurking behind clouds.
Waiting to strike.

I must shop for swimwear. Again.
Possibly committing this time.
Instead of building sculptures out of clothes hangers, in dressing room.
Then retreating to a book shop for coffee/cake.


----------



## Mariapia

Good afternoon, ladies![emoji3][emoji3]

No wave heat here, no rain at the moment but tomorrow will be a different story....[emoji15][emoji15]
No malls for me, there is none in the city....[emoji17]
No bookshop serving cakes and hot drinks either....[emoji17]
I have been watching the news part of the afternoon, lots of (bad) things going on...
Time to go for a walk....[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

It is just starting to rain again over here. Just made it to the train without getting wet. Using my "Bays" from Italy and a warm scarf. [emoji299]&#65039;


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is just starting to rain again over here. Just made it to the train without getting wet. Using my "Bays" from Italy and a warm scarf. [emoji299]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3381181




Wow, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
Love the bag and the scarf![emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Ludmilla![emoji7][emoji7]
> Love the bag and the scarf![emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you. [emoji8]
It is nice to have this bag sitting on the desk. It has an extra strong leather smell.
What bag do you use today?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies! I hope you had some great days without tpf.  Everything looks very different, now...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you had some great days without tpf.  Everything looks very different, now...


I found swimwear shopping less annoying than tpf new "like" button. I need a dislike button. For yin-yang universal balance.

And the stalker vibe of every single thing I do being displayed on profile. I am not that fascinating. Or committed to being that level of creepishly adored.


----------



## Murphy47

OMG. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE APP?
I have been searching and have at least found you guys on the net. 
Now if I could just figure out how to read what I have missed.


----------



## Murphy47

Ok I give. Who knows how to follow the thread in this new forum. 
I hate the font and the like button. 
The whole thing is to small to see easily and now I can't seem to save this thread.


----------



## Ludmilla

My app does not work at all anymore. It is still two days ago on it. *cry*
Hehehe. Do not worry I am totally overwhelmed by this new website. Cannot find anything and I am only posting, because I am at the screen in my office... where everything is nice and big... 

I am feeling like a total digital analphabet at the moment. 




Murphy47 said:


> OMG. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE APP?
> I have been searching and have at least found you guys on the net.
> Now if I could just figure out how to read what I have missed.





Murphy47 said:


> Ok I give. Who knows how to follow the thread in this new forum.
> I hate the font and the like button.
> The whole thing is to small to see easily and now I can't seem to save this thread.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh. And I am not a fan of the like button, too...
And I want my subscribed threads back!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Muahahahahaha.
Construction work at the office seems to be less chaotic than the new tpf website... Hm... wait... what do you mean with "_And the stalker vibe of every single thing I do being displayed on profile. I am not that fascinating. Or committed to being that level of creepishly adored_." What profile? My user profile? 



remainsilly said:


> I found swimwear shopping less annoying than tpf new "like" button. I need a dislike button. For yin-yang universal balance.
> 
> And the stalker vibe of every single thing I do being displayed on profile. I am not that fascinating. Or committed to being that level of creepishly adored.


----------



## Murphy47

I feel the need for LARGE AMOUNTS OF FIZZY cocktails at the Mackeral. 
This forum is soooooo frustrating.


----------



## Murphy47

All my threads are gone. Which isn't too bad coz you ladies are the only ones I missed. 
I never paid attention to the names on some of them and now they're lost in the space time continuum.


----------



## Ludmilla

Actually I am about to leave for happy hour with my sister any moment. I am going to raise a glass for all of my fellow islanders!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Thank you. 
Solidarity.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am also very happy that I found my way back to the island. It is definitely the most important thread for me on tpf.  I would have stalked the admins if I had not found you again.
My subscribed threads are gone, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sure! We do need solidarity in those hard times of software updates! 



Murphy47 said:


> Thank you.
> Solidarity.


----------



## remainsilly

Yes, member profile.
A box tells people what thread you last visited, now.
Similar to a locator tag, imo. Not fan.


----------



## Ludmilla

The app is working again! It has no "like" button. [emoji3] Yay!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. WHAT HAPPENED TO THE APP?
> I have been searching and have at least found you guys on the net.
> Now if I could just figure out how to read what I have missed.





Murphy47 said:


> Ok I give. Who knows how to follow the thread in this new forum.
> I hate the font and the like button.
> The whole thing is to small to see easily and now I can't seem to save this thread.





Ludmilla said:


> My app does not work at all anymore. It is still two days ago on it. *cry*
> Hehehe. Do not worry I am totally overwhelmed by this new website. Cannot find anything and I am only posting, because I am at the screen in my office... where everything is nice and big...
> 
> I am feeling like a total digital analphabet at the moment.





Ludmilla said:


> Oh. And I am not a fan of the like button, too...
> And I want my subscribed threads back!!!


Everything seems complicated.
I must have a very low IQ![emoji17][emoji17]
The app is working now, the older version with some new adds...
Better than the brand new site.
It will do for now....[emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Everything seems complicated.
> I must have a very low IQ![emoji17][emoji17]
> The app is working now, the older version with some new adds...
> Better than the brand new site.
> It will do for now....[emoji6]



I still can see a like button. It's just in a different place.
I can SEE what I am trying to read Oh Happy Day. Now if I could just in crease the font to something bigger than any poop I will be happy. 
I love the pictures. Nice and crisp. 
It's not a low IQ causing the issues: the app is just been made too much like the social apps my daughters use. I like things to work like they always did with better photos. 
I guess you just can't please everyone.


----------



## Mariapia

I am going to stay away from the new design for now....
Call it pure laziness![emoji6]
Then, I know myself , I will try to browse the new thing..
I want to feel like a geek...[emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I am going to stay away from the new design for now....
> Call it pure laziness![emoji6]
> Then, I know myself , I will try to browse the new thing..
> I want to feel like a geek...[emoji23]



Here I am, using Safari....and the new platform!
I am going to post a pic of my today's bag....
Don't laugh if it doesn't appear...
Fingers and toes crossed!


----------



## Mariapia

Wow Wow Wow!


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot the smileys that goes with it!
Here they are!


----------



## Mariapia

Where is the like button?


----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Mariapia

One more for the road....
I am enjoying myself so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Everything seems complicated.
> I must have a very low IQ![emoji17][emoji17]
> The app is working now, the older version with some new adds...
> Better than the brand new site.
> It will do for now....[emoji6]





Mariapia said:


> I am going to stay away from the new design for now....
> Call it pure laziness![emoji6]
> Then, I know myself , I will try to browse the new thing..
> I want to feel like a geek...[emoji23]





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3382755
> 
> 
> Here I am, using Safari....and the new platform!
> I am going to post a pic of my today's bag....
> Don't laugh if it doesn't appear...
> Fingers and toes crossed!





Mariapia said:


> One more for the road....
> I am enjoying myself so much!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Glad that you are enjoying yourself. [emoji3] and you managed to post a picture! I am using the app for now. But, I want to give the website a try, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I still can see a like button. It's just in a different place.
> I can SEE what I am trying to read Oh Happy Day. Now if I could just in crease the font to something bigger than any poop I will be happy.
> I love the pictures. Nice and crisp.
> It's not a low IQ causing the issues: the app is just been made too much like the social apps my daughters use. I like things to work like they always did with better photos.
> I guess you just can't please everyone.



I agree about the font. It is hard to read - even on my phone. [emoji85]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> One more for the road....
> I am enjoying myself so much!


You did so well!
Congratulations!(insert celebration emoticon here)

I am waiting for profile photo albums to reappear. 
Before entrusting much time to new format's weedy wiles.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I agree about the font. It is hard to read - even on my phone. [emoji85]


Agree.
Encourages me to spend less time reading forum.
Could be okay.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Agree.
> Encourages me to spend less time reading forum.
> Could be okay.


Hehehe. I already avoided tpf the whole day. 
But, I am missing my island ladies!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I already avoided tpf the whole day.
> But, I am missing my island ladies!



Me too!
With only the icons to go by I can't tell who is who though. 
Avoiding handbag talk is not necessarily bad. Maybe we won't shop?!?!
Nah. THAT will never happen. [emoji57]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> With only the icons to go by I can't tell who is who though.
> Avoiding handbag talk is not necessarily bad. Maybe we won't shop?!?!
> Nah. THAT will never happen. [emoji57]



I am back on the app, now. Seems to work like before. [emoji4] 
Hehehe. I guess avoiding tpf won't stop us from buying. There will be always a bag to drool over. Is anyone tempted by the sales? I have been a good girl so far. Maybe because I feel a tad bit overwhelmed by the amount of bags I already have... 
After days and days of hard rain the sun is shining today. [emoji295]️ yay!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am back on the app, now. Seems to work like before. [emoji4]
> Hehehe. I guess avoiding tpf won't stop us from buying. There will be always a bag to drool over. Is anyone tempted by the sales? I have been a good girl so far. Maybe because I feel a tad bit overwhelmed by the amount of bags I already have...
> After days and days of hard rain the sun is shining today. [emoji295]️ yay!


What can stop us from buying bags? Living on a desert Island with no wifi!
It's not any time time soon.....
I keep receiving e-mail about private sales....
The Hindmarch stickers bag I like is 40% off on monnierfreres....
Still nearly €1500.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What can stop us from buying bags? Living on a desert Island with no wifi!
> It's not any time time soon.....
> I keep receiving e-mail about private sales....
> The Hindmarch stickers bag I like is 40% off on monnierfreres....
> Still nearly €1500.....



Well if only we didn't have to eat and live indoors, we would have more bag money. 
That AH bag is VERY tempting. 
The Coach sale was tempting and I failed to resist. 
Soon as Hubbie goes out to do errands I will post pic.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well if only we didn't have to eat and live indoors, we would have more bag money.
> That AH bag is VERY tempting.
> The Coach sale was tempting and I failed to resist.
> Soon as Hubbie goes out to do errands I will post pic.


Wow! Waiting for the pic, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

So my best girlfriend sent me this. Such a sweet surprise. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







So gorgeous. Smells a little like plastic since it sat in the back of a UPS truck during the heat wave but it is airing out   

Then Coach sent me an email: 50% off + 50% more on Clearance items. 

Well I just HAD to drive over to the outlet and check it out. New wallet, new bag, right?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



So I used the last of my eBay money and I am a happy camper. 
I know many ladies don't like logo bags but this one is fairly low key.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So my best girlfriend sent me this. Such a sweet surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous. Smells a little like plastic since it sat in the back of a UPS truck during the heat wave but it is airing out
> 
> Then Coach sent me an email: 50% off + 50% more on Clearance items.
> 
> Well I just HAD to drive over to the outlet and check it out. New wallet, new bag, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I used the last of my eBay money and I am a happy camper.
> I know many ladies don't like logo bags but this one is fairly low key.


Beautiful Murphy! Ferragamo is a wonderful brand, your best friend's present is a beauty! I like the colour too!
 I suppose you wanted the wallet and the bag to match and it's perfect. I love your tote. Subtle and trendy colour. I am sure you will carry it non stop.. 
Huge, huge congrats ! Fortunately you acted quick!
I looked at Monnierfreres a few minutes ago and the AH isn't there any more ....


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So my best girlfriend sent me this. Such a sweet surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous. Smells a little like plastic since it sat in the back of a UPS truck during the heat wave but it is airing out
> 
> Then Coach sent me an email: 50% off + 50% more on Clearance items.
> 
> Well I just HAD to drive over to the outlet and check it out. New wallet, new bag, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I used the last of my eBay money and I am a happy camper.
> I know many ladies don't like logo bags but this one is fairly low key.


These are great for summer.
Yellow is so, "Hello, sunshine!"
I find myself grabbing totes for casual, warm weather times. So perfect.
What a kind gift from friend. And great match for new bag!
Enjoy.♡


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Murphy! Ferragamo is a wonderful brand, your best friend's present is a beauty! I like the colour too!
> I suppose you wanted the wallet and the bag to match and it's perfect. I love your tote. Subtle and trendy colour. I am sure you will carry it non stop..
> Huge, huge congrats ! Fortunately you acted quick!
> I looked at Monnierfreres a few minutes ago and the AH isn't there any more ....



That is such a bummer!!!
Maybe it will turn up at a different store? Fingers crossed. That one was so cute.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> These are great for summer.
> Yellow is so, "Hello, sunshine!"
> I find myself grabbing totes for casual, warm weather times. So perfect.
> What a kind gift from friend. And great match for new bag!
> Enjoy.♡



Thanks!
That Coach outlet is so handy. And cheap. 
You can pickup a nice sale bag for less than the price of a "pleather" one at a major department store. 
That can lead to to many bag purchases if one is not careful.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> That Coach outlet is so handy. And cheap.
> You can pickup a nice sale bag for less than the price of a "pleather" one at a major department store.
> That can lead to to many bag purchases if one is not careful.


No new purchases Murphy!
I am sure you are going to take out those two beauties everyday from now on!


----------



## Murphy47

Yup. I will be using them LOTS. 
I normally stay away from White bags, but the SA assured me if it turns yellow within a year they will repair/replace. 
Off to my fav Aldi's for supplies them a dip in the pool. 
Have a great weekend ladies. 
Oh, Mr. C and Angelina Jolie? OMG. 
I may never get him to our island now [emoji34]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So my best girlfriend sent me this. Such a sweet surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So gorgeous. Smells a little like plastic since it sat in the back of a UPS truck during the heat wave but it is airing out
> 
> Then Coach sent me an email: 50% off + 50% more on Clearance items.
> 
> Well I just HAD to drive over to the outlet and check it out. New wallet, new bag, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I used the last of my eBay money and I am a happy camper.
> I know many ladies don't like logo bags but this one is fairly low key.



Ohh! Your new bag and wallet are pretty! Totes are great for the summer adventures like beach and picknick. [emoji4] Enjoy your new pretty things.

Hehehe. I am glad that there is no huge outlet near me. I would spend too much money on bags...



Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Murphy! Ferragamo is a wonderful brand, your best friend's present is a beauty! I like the colour too!
> I suppose you wanted the wallet and the bag to match and it's perfect. I love your tote. Subtle and trendy colour. I am sure you will carry it non stop..
> Huge, huge congrats ! Fortunately you acted quick!
> I looked at Monnierfreres a few minutes ago and the AH isn't there any more ....



Bummer regarding the AH bag. [emoji19] Maybe it will show up again? 



Murphy47 said:


> Oh, Mr. C and Angelina Jolie? OMG.
> I may never get him to our island now [emoji34]



[emoji15][emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] What?


----------



## Mariapia

I had a look at the Anya Hindmarch site and "my"bag is still full price! 
Other bags are on sale though....but they aren't as cute.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I had a look at the Anya Hindmarch site and "my"bag is still full price!
> Other bags are on sale though....but they aren't as cute.....



I know THAT feeling. The one that got away. 
Fingers crossed it shows up somewhere and in your price range.


----------



## remainsilly

Hmm.
Is there a furious emoticon?
Because I dug through dept. store sale rack.
Found a great alexander mcqueen scarf.
Was asked by manager if he could have it, to wrap/box.
And he returned, handed unboxed scarf to clerk, then rushed away to sort out "a problem."

Not only was sale tag missing, but label was torn off.
And clerk suggested I simply buy the torn scarf.
Because they would order a new one. 
For me to return later & exchange.

Man in my life called my response, "a bit brusk."
No scarf was purchased.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Is there a furious emoticon?
> Because I dug through dept. store sale rack.
> Found a great alexander mcqueen scarf.
> Was asked by manager if he could have it, to wrap/box.
> And he returned, handed unboxed scarf to clerk, then rushed away to sort out "a problem."
> 
> Not only was sale tag missing, but label was torn off.
> And clerk suggested I simply buy the torn scarf.
> Because they would order a new one.
> For me to return later & exchange.
> 
> Man in my life called my response, "a bit brusk."
> No scarf was purchased.



Furious is right!!!! How bogus!! I bet u wanted to show that manager a new way to "tie" that scarf!!!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Is there a furious emoticon?
> Because I dug through dept. store sale rack.
> Found a great alexander mcqueen scarf.
> Was asked by manager if he could have it, to wrap/box.
> And he returned, handed unboxed scarf to clerk, then rushed away to sort out "a problem."
> 
> Not only was sale tag missing, but label was torn off.
> And clerk suggested I simply buy the torn scarf.
> Because they would order a new one.
> For me to return later & exchange.
> 
> Man in my life called my response, "a bit brusk."
> No scarf was purchased.



Um, no thank you. 

I've missed you ladies. I've had quite a week. Last Friday I found out that my new boss was going to be uh, less than stellar, for a number of reasons and then my poor old cat died two days after my son's birthday. And he was the *healthy* one (as opposed to the one with the terrible teeth and the weekly vet appointments for fluids to keep her hydrated). He had  acute kidney failure and it took about a week from my noticing  him throwing up unexpectedly to having to put  him down   Poor kitty. My kids have been very upset because he was an incredibly sweet cat and he slept with one or the other of them every night,  

It's better now, but the first few days were quite difficult. But they're still upset. My mother took us out to lunch today and asked some innocuous question about what they were up to this week and my younger son reminded her that it was a *terrible* week because his cat died just after his birthday. That shut down the conversation for a bit :/
I hope everyone else had a better week.  I'll catch up with your posts now.  I've attached a pic of the cat chilling out with my kids. Thanks for indulging me.


----------



## Murphy47

That is a sweet photo. [emoji56]
Those look like NOISY musical instruments. You are braver than I


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Um, no thank you.
> 
> I've missed you ladies. I've had quite a week. Last Friday I found out that my new boss was going to be uh, less than stellar, for a number of reasons and then my poor old cat died two days after my son's birthday. And he was the *healthy* one (as opposed to the one with the terrible teeth and the weekly vet appointments for fluids to keep her hydrated). He had  acute kidney failure and it took about a week from my noticing  him throwing up unexpectedly to having to put  him down   Poor kitty. My kids have been very upset because he was an incredibly sweet cat and he slept with one or the other of them every night,
> 
> It's better now, but the first few days were quite difficult. But they're still upset. My mother took us out to lunch today and asked some innocuous question about what they were up to this week and my younger son reminded her that it was a *terrible* week because his cat died just after his birthday. That shut down the conversation for a bit :/
> I hope everyone else had a better week.  I'll catch up with your posts now.  I've attached a pic of the cat chilling out with my kids. Thanks for indulging me.


Aw♡
That is sad news. Cats are so delicate. Yet burrow into hearts as steel bulldozers.
Good kids can talk about it. And you.

I'll send good thoughts everyone's way.
As I'm punching insane scarf salespeople.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Is there a furious emoticon?
> Because I dug through dept. store sale rack.
> Found a great alexander mcqueen scarf.
> Was asked by manager if he could have it, to wrap/box.
> And he returned, handed unboxed scarf to clerk, then rushed away to sort out "a problem."
> 
> Not only was sale tag missing, but label was torn off.
> And clerk suggested I simply buy the torn scarf.
> Because they would order a new one.
> For me to return later & exchange.
> 
> Man in my life called my response, "a bit brusk."
> No scarf was purchased.



Oh no, I am sorry you had bad luck with that scarf. [emoji17] And those sales people should learn some cs principles. But - there are so many scarves around (even more than handbags!) you will find a nicer one. [emoji4]



misskris03 said:


> Um, no thank you.
> 
> I've missed you ladies. I've had quite a week. Last Friday I found out that my new boss was going to be uh, less than stellar, for a number of reasons and then my poor old cat died two days after my son's birthday. And he was the *healthy* one (as opposed to the one with the terrible teeth and the weekly vet appointments for fluids to keep her hydrated). He had  acute kidney failure and it took about a week from my noticing  him throwing up unexpectedly to having to put  him down   Poor kitty. My kids have been very upset because he was an incredibly sweet cat and he slept with one or the other of them every night,
> 
> It's better now, but the first few days were quite difficult. But they're still upset. My mother took us out to lunch today and asked some innocuous question about what they were up to this week and my younger son reminded her that it was a *terrible* week because his cat died just after his birthday. That shut down the conversation for a bit :/
> I hope everyone else had a better week.  I'll catch up with your posts now.  I've attached a pic of the cat chilling out with my kids. Thanks for indulging me.



Aw. I am so sorry about your cat. [emoji22] It is always hard to loose a pet, but 2 days after your son's birthday is really hard. [emoji20] the picture with the three of them is very cute. Thanks for sharing it.

Welcome to the "my new boss is a jerk" club. [emoji13] I can totally relate as I am enjoying my personal jerk boss since the 1st of April. We should plot something against them. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I had a look at the Anya Hindmarch site and "my"bag is still full price!
> Other bags are on sale though....but they aren't as cute.....



I am keeping my fingers crossed that the bag will show up at a decent price point. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Is there a furious emoticon?
> Because I dug through dept. store sale rack.
> Found a great alexander mcqueen scarf.
> Was asked by manager if he could have it, to wrap/box.
> And he returned, handed unboxed scarf to clerk, then rushed away to sort out "a problem."
> 
> Not only was sale tag missing, but label was torn off.
> And clerk suggested I simply buy the torn scarf.
> Because they would order a new one.
> For me to return later & exchange.
> 
> Man in my life called my response, "a bit brusk."
> No scarf was purchased.



I understand, remainsilly! I love McQueen scarves, nearly bought one on my latest trip abroad...[emoji8]
You should return to the shop in a few days to inquire about the new order....I know you are furious with the guys and might intend to never go back to the place but.....Mc Queen, from wherever he is now, would certainly like you to have one of his gorgeous scarves....[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Um, no thank you.
> 
> I've missed you ladies. I've had quite a week. Last Friday I found out that my new boss was going to be uh, less than stellar, for a number of reasons and then my poor old cat died two days after my son's birthday. And he was the *healthy* one (as opposed to the one with the terrible teeth and the weekly vet appointments for fluids to keep her hydrated). He had  acute kidney failure and it took about a week from my noticing  him throwing up unexpectedly to having to put  him down   Poor kitty. My kids have been very upset because he was an incredibly sweet cat and he slept with one or the other of them every night,
> 
> It's better now, but the first few days were quite difficult. But they're still upset. My mother took us out to lunch today and asked some innocuous question about what they were up to this week and my younger son reminded her that it was a *terrible* week because his cat died just after his birthday. That shut down the conversation for a bit :/
> I hope everyone else had a better week.  I'll catch up with your posts now.  I've attached a pic of the cat chilling out with my kids. Thanks for indulging me.


Oh, misskris I am so sorry for your kitty! My lovely dog was put to sleep two months ago and I miss him a lot.
Your kids are upset, it's a normal feeling. They have to express their grief. A pet is part of the family.
I am sending them hugs and kisses.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no, I am sorry you had bad luck with that scarf.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And those sales people should learn some cs principles. But - there are so many scarves around (even more than handbags!) you will find a nicer one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. I am so sorry about your cat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is always hard to loose a pet, but 2 days after your son's birthday is really hard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the picture with the three of them is very cute. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Welcome to the "my new boss is a jerk" club.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can totally relate as I am enjoying my personal jerk boss since the 1st of April. We should plot something against them.


Two jerks


Ludmilla said:


> I am keeping my fingers crossed that the bag will show up at a decent price point. [emoji6]


 No worry, Ludmilla! There is always another bag


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Two jerks
> 
> No worry, Ludmilla! There is always another bag



Sometimes missing out on it makes the desire to possess it sharper. When really, if it was THE ONE you probably would have snapped it up when you saw it. 
Not that this rationalization helps [emoji34]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> That is a sweet photo. [emoji56]
> Those look like NOISY musical instruments. You are braver than I



Thanks for your kind words. Luckily he never practiced and has since quit the school band.  




remainsilly said:


> Aw♡
> That is sad news. Cats are so delicate. Yet burrow into hearts as steel bulldozers.
> Good kids can talk about it. And you.
> 
> I'll send good thoughts everyone's way.
> As I'm punching insane scarf salespeople.



You always make me smile  



Ludmilla said:


> Oh no, I am sorry you had bad luck with that scarf. [emoji17] And those sales people should learn some cs principles. But - there are so many scarves around (even more than handbags!) you will find a nicer one. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Aw. I am so sorry about your cat. [emoji22] It is always hard to loose a pet, but 2 days after your son's birthday is really hard. [emoji20] the picture with the three of them is very cute. Thanks for sharing it.
> 
> Welcome to the "my new boss is a jerk" club. [emoji13] I can totally relate as I am enjoying my personal jerk boss since the 1st of April. We should plot something against them. [emoji6]



Thanks Ludmilla, luckily I have the summer off, so I won't be dealing with him until mid-August. This gives me lots of time to plot  



Mariapia said:


> I understand, remainsilly! I love McQueen scarves, nearly bought one on my latest trip abroad...[emoji8]
> You should return to the shop in a few days to inquire about the new order....I know you are furious with the guys and might intend to never go back to the place but.....Mc Queen, from wherever he is now, would certainly like you to have one of his gorgeous scarves....[emoji173]️[emoji173]️





Mariapia said:


> Oh, misskris I am so sorry for your kitty! My lovely dog was put to sleep two months ago and I miss him a lot.
> Your kids are upset, it's a normal feeling. They have to express their grief. A pet is part of the family.
> I am sending them hugs and kisses.



Thank you so much. I'm sorry about your sweet dog. xoxo


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sometimes missing out on it makes the desire to possess it sharper. When really, if it was THE ONE you probably would have snapped it up when you saw it.
> Not that this rationalization helps [emoji34]


Absolutely, Murphy!
You perfectly understand the whole thing....


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Thanks for your kind words. Luckily he never practiced and has since quit the school band.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You always make me smile
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Ludmilla, luckily I have the summer off, so I won't be dealing with him until mid-August. This gives me lots of time to plot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you so much. I'm sorry about your sweet dog. xoxo



Mine is still in the band.
However, she does color guard so it's dancing and twirling weapons ( rifle, saber, flags).


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Mine is still in the band.
> However, she does color guard so it's dancing and twirling weapons ( rifle, saber, flags).



Hehehe. I played the bass guitar in a band as a teenager. The name of the band had the words "ass" and "witches" in it. [emoji85] We were forced to play in a garage by our parents. [emoji3]

Hope you ladies are all well! And your bags, too. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Garage bands are a real thing here in the Middle. 
I think it's because who wants those scary kids in the house?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I played the bass guitar in a band as a teenager. The name of the band had the words "ass" and "witches" in it. [emoji85] We were forced to play in a garage by our parents. [emoji3]
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well! And your bags, too. [emoji6]


I would have liked to play the guitar in a garage!
My brother had a Gbson and our neighbours didn't like it
I used to sing in my room, but my brother and I didn't  share the same tastes!
No way would I havé been the lead singer in his group If he had decided to found one....
Congrats on the bass guitar, Ludmilla!❤️❤️


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I would have liked to play the guitar in a garage!
> My brother had a Gbson and our neighbours didn't like it
> I used to sing in my room, but my brother and I didn't  share the same tastes!
> No way would I havé been the lead singer in his group If he had decided to found one....
> Congrats on the bass guitar, Ludmilla![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Bass is a totally cool instrument!!
The always look the coolest playing. 
Joan Jett played bass.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I played the bass guitar in a band as a teenager. The name of the band had the words "ass" and "witches" in it. [emoji85] We were forced to play in a garage by our parents. [emoji3]
> 
> Hope you ladies are all well! And your bags, too. [emoji6]


You wicked rebel!
I played a brass instrument. And wore stupid shoes.
Hmm. Maybe will blame this childhood trauma for something dumb I do as adult?!
Could be useful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
I haven't figured out how to multiquote, yet. hehehe. I am not sure if I was looking very cool playing thebass guitar. But, it was fun to do. 
I has a strange day at the office, today. A bee's Nest appeared in a tree in front of my window. Everyone from administration showed up including a real beekeeper.


----------



## Murphy47

Cool. Hope they can relocate it. Bees are dying off by the millions cause of pesticides. No need no people.


----------



## remainsilly

Very soon, pooh bear will float by with a balloon.
Looking for honey.
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcR_qT6vFoAjWx-cwGWrhdg6T_J62ZLmBVqV3qE60GyNvGJ5IYDM
Once wedged into tree hole, he should divert bee attention from you.


----------



## Murphy47

Stupid spell correct. 
No bees no people.


----------



## Ludmilla

No, they cannot relocate them as they have already crept into the tree. The beekeeper told us that they will all die within 2 months because of parasites. Obviously the bees of the beekeepers are constantly treated with meds.
Sad and shocking somehow.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, they cannot relocate them as they have already crept into the tree. The beekeeper told us that they will all die within 2 months because of parasites. Obviously the bees of the beekeepers are constantly treated with meds.
> Sad and shocking somehow.



That is such a bummer. What can you do tho?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is such a bummer. What can you do tho?



Yep. I agree. I would have never thought that they would die.  The berkeeper also said that without the meds bees would be gone for good since ages. I was really stunned.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yep. I agree. I would have never thought that they would die.  The berkeeper also said that without the meds bees would be gone for good since ages. I was really stunned.



Its so weird, my mom and I were shopping and we were talking about the new situation in the world just before I got your post. 
More needs to be done to save them. 
I gave up pesticides years ago and plant as many bee friendly plants as I can.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I haven't figured out how to multiquote, yet. hehehe. I am not sure if I was looking very cool playing thebass guitar. But, it was fun to do.
> I has a strange day at the office, today. A bee's Nest appeared in a tree in front of my window. Everyone from administration showed up including a real beekeeper.


Oh dear! I would have become hysterical! 
Bees, wasps terrify me!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, they cannot relocate them as they have already crept into the tree. The beekeeper told us that they will all die within 2 months because of parasites. Obviously the bees of the beekeepers are constantly treated with meds.
> Sad and shocking somehow.


My father used to buy honey from people in the center of France.
He regularly received news of the bees. The beekeepers were very worried.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Its so weird, my mom and I were shopping and we were talking about the new situation in the world just before I got your post.
> More needs to be done to save them.
> I gave up pesticides years ago and plant as many bee friendly plants as I can.



Yes, it is quite scary how much mess we have already caused regarding nature.  I know some beekeepers personally, but I have never really talked with them how endangered bees really are. Feeling a bit stupid today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I would have become hysterical!
> Bees, wasps terrify me!



I  allergic when I got bitten by them, so yes, I was not really relaxed. Esp. as one bee got into my office. 

I knew that there are issues with bees - our neighbour (who is a beekeeper) has English bees, because they are more resilient. But, I would have never guessed that the bees cannot survive on their own.


----------



## Murphy47

Hopefully no bees in the forecast today. 
Still loving my new bag and wallet. 
Today will be a quiet day puttering around the house and taking care of all the little items that pile up. 
Anyone have anything fun on the agenda?


----------



## Ludmilla

The bees are still in the tree happily flying in the sun. At the office minor catastrophes - decided to ignore them.

Your agenda sounds lovely, Murphy. I am sitting in the hot train on my way home. Wanted to do some sports, but I fear only sport today will be drinking a nice cool glass of sparkling wine. 

Now I am trying to upload a picture of today's bag for the first time. Whoopidoopi.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmm. Picture was "too large". This is new... I have to confess that I do not want to learn how to make pictures smaller on my phone.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hmm. Picture was "too large". This is new... I have to confess that I do not want to learn how to make pictures smaller on my phone.



If yu you have an iPhone, just choose "best" when the options pop up. 
If you are on Android or laptop I am clueless. Sorry. 
Glad to hear bees are still buzzing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yesterday's bag


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> If yu you have an iPhone, just choose "best" when the options pop up.
> If you are on Android or laptop I am clueless. Sorry.
> Glad to hear bees are still buzzing.



Thanks! 
It worked now without asking for the "best" version - I am not on the app, now. But it uploaded in this new strange small way. Maybe I stick to the app when it comes to uploading pictures. The website is eating too much of my battery, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
It's pretty hot here at the moment and all my leather bags seem to weigh a ton.
Back to my Le Pliage neo, roomy enough to fit a bottle of water and my usual junk!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yesterday's bag


I love your bag, Ludmilla! ❤️❤️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks!
> It worked now without asking for the "best" version - I am not on the app, now. But it uploaded in this new strange small way. Maybe I stick to the app when it comes to uploading pictures. The website is eating too much of my battery, too.


With the site platform, you click on the upload a file next to the post reply square, you choose your file and your pic, it will start uploading, the picture appears and then before you send, they ask you to choose between thumbnail and full image, you click on thumbnail and it' s done!
I hope my explanation is clear enough!


----------



## Mariapia

Thumbnail for a small pic, full image for a big one!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3388536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> It's pretty hot here at the moment and all my leather bags seem to weigh a ton.
> Back to my Le Pliage neo, roomy enough to fit a bottle of water and my usual junk!



Hot here too. Yesterday 101F. Today 96F. 
Havent chosen a bag yet today. 
Possibly LC or maybe a VB depending on outfit. 
I like it warm, but this is the setting for London Broil.
Already made a few dishes that can be reheated for Hubbies dinner. 
Anyone have a recipe for a cool dinner I can feed him if the temp doesn't drop soon?


----------



## remainsilly

Enjoying all the bright, summer bags/clothes, ladies.
Using mulberry oak bayswater tote.
Was more vibrant color, when smeared with strawberry jam.
But this was remedied a few days ago.
So just sensible oak leather again.
------
Oh, Murphy.
Kudos for being kind & talented enough to cook for loved ones.
I taught man in my life how to spoon soft fruits into a bowl. Drop yogurt on top. Then toss on walnut pieces. Breakfast!
For dinner, he just invented a new cheese sandwich. To which he adds soy sauce (?!)
I refuse to ask more about or try this.
We live through summer--mainly thanks to ice cream & movie popcorn.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying all the bright, summer bags/clothes, ladies.
> Using mulberry oak bayswater tote.
> Was more vibrant color, when smeared with strawberry jam.
> But this was remedied a few days ago.
> So just sensible oak leather again.
> ------
> Oh, Murphy.
> Kudos for being kind & talented enough to cook for loved ones.
> I taught man in my life how to spoon soft fruits into a bowl. Drop yogurt on top. Then toss on walnut pieces. Breakfast!
> For dinner, he just invented a new cheese sandwich. To which he adds soy sauce (?!)
> I refuse to ask more about or try this.
> We live through summer--mainly thanks to ice cream & movie popcorn.



I LOVE your ideas. 
I will try them ASAP. 
The only thing about movie popcorn is it requires going to the movies with the Man of the Place. 
This is bad as he has the taste of a 14 year old boy when it comes to choosing a movie. 
As I do not wish to see anything with TRANSFORMERS or MARVEL in the title this doesn't leave us with many options. 
I AM dying to see Finding Dory however.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3388536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> It's pretty hot here at the moment and all my leather bags seem to weigh a ton.
> Back to my Le Pliage neo, roomy enough to fit a bottle of water and my usual junk!



Thanks for you bag love.  Love seeing your bag, too. 

Hm. Tpf did not ask me to choose between thumbnail and full size. *sigh*. I will try to post another picture...



Murphy47 said:


> Hot here too. Yesterday 101F. Today 96F.
> Havent chosen a bag yet today.
> Possibly LC or maybe a VB depending on outfit.
> I like it warm, but this is the setting for London Broil.
> Already made a few dishes that can be reheated for Hubbies dinner.
> Anyone have a recipe for a cool dinner I can feed him if the temp doesn't drop soon?



When it's hot I like to eat all kinds of salads. With noodles or rice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok. It is hot today! So I took a bag that feels like going to the lake not to the office. 




(Used the app for uploading, because the website said picture was too big to upload. [emoji36])


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. It is hot today! So I took a bag that feels like going to the lake not to the office.
> 
> View attachment 3388739
> 
> 
> (Used the app for uploading, because the website said picture was too big to upload. [emoji36])



Love the bag. And your outfit! Looks cool and comfy. 
A trip to the lake sounds xlnt. 
Maybe we islanders should chip in on a lake share and ask your fav landlord to open an outpost of the Mackeral. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the bag. And your outfit! Looks cool and comfy.
> A trip to the lake sounds xlnt.
> Maybe we islanders should chip in on a lake share and ask your fav landlord to open an outpost of the Mackeral. [emoji106]



Thank you! Everything was comfy but the shoes. [emoji37] I have to work on this... [emoji3] The bag slept a bit in its dustbag, but now it feels perfect. And I really wanted to use it.

Oh yes! An outpost of the Mackeral at a lake would be great. How do you like this one?




Like my wise mother said yesterday: "you need to drink a lot when it's hot." And yes, she was talking about adult beverages. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying all the bright, summer bags/clothes, ladies.
> Using mulberry oak bayswater tote.
> Was more vibrant color, when smeared with strawberry jam.
> But this was remedied a few days ago.
> So just sensible oak leather again.
> ------
> Oh, Murphy.
> Kudos for being kind & talented enough to cook for loved ones.
> I taught man in my life how to spoon soft fruits into a bowl. Drop yogurt on top. Then toss on walnut pieces. Breakfast!
> For dinner, he just invented a new cheese sandwich. To which he adds soy sauce (?!)
> I refuse to ask more about or try this.
> We live through summer--mainly thanks to ice cream & movie popcorn.



Strawberry jam?! [emoji15][emoji33] WHAT happened?! I am glad that Bays tote is safe and sound. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Strawberry jam?! [emoji15][emoji33] WHAT happened?! I am glad that Bays tote is safe and sound. [emoji4]


I was let loose in a restaurant. Near food.
This never ends well for my bags.
Happily, wet paper towel + collonil layers worked miracles. Again.

Your bag & outfit look lovely.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I was let loose in a restaurant. Near food.
> This never ends well for my bags.
> Happily, wet paper towel + collonil layers worked miracles. Again.
> 
> Your bag & outfit look lovely.



I worked in a restaurant for 20 years and never had as many food accidents. 
Does this strategy work well so you don't have to throw dinner parties and holiday feasts? 
If it does  I am trying it[emoji106][emoji481]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I worked in a restaurant for 20 years and never had as many food accidents.
> Does this strategy work well so you don't have to throw dinner parties and holiday feasts?
> If it does  I am trying it[emoji106][emoji481]


2 words = " party trays."
I can spill stuff & play hostess.
But do not wear multiple bandages, from kitchen knife & metal grater mishaps.
Truly is reason to celebrate.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. It is hot today! So I took a bag that feels like going to the lake not to the office.
> 
> View attachment 3388739
> 
> 
> (Used the app for uploading, because the website said picture was too big to upload. [emoji36])


Wow! ❤️❤️
Perfect dress and bag for a beautiful summer day
Tell us if your boss is wearing bermuda shorts today....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Perfect dress and bag for a beautiful summer day
> Tell us if your boss is wearing bermuda shorts today....



Bosses of the male variety should NEVER wear Bermuda shorts. Its just wrong. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> 2 words = " party trays."
> I can spill stuff & play hostess.
> But do not wear multiple bandages, from kitchen knife & metal grater mishaps.
> Truly is reason to celebrate.



I totally agree. 
"When it's really important, get it from Marks and Spencer."


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Bosses of the male variety should NEVER wear Bermuda shorts. Its just wrong. [emoji6]



Yes. Ugh. Short pants on men do not belong in the workplace. Ever.



Mariapia said:


> Wow! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Perfect dress and bag for a beautiful summer day
> Tell us if your boss is wearing bermuda shorts today....



Perfect for summer.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I was let loose in a restaurant. Near food.
> This never ends well for my bags.
> Happily, wet paper towel + collonil layers worked miracles. Again.
> 
> Your bag & outfit look lovely.



You really *are* a klutz, which is awesome. Because it makes me feel less alone. I literally am incapable of wearing a white shirt without spilling coffee or food on it. I bought a pair of white jeans and dropped marinara sauce on them within minutes of leaving the house. I don't think I ever wore them again.  Yay bleach! Yay collonil!


----------



## remainsilly

Aha!
An adult issue worth blaming on that childhood brass band trauma.
Hurray!
Being a klutz is NOT my fault.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> You really *are* a klutz, which is awesome. Because it makes me feel less alone. I literally am incapable of wearing a white shirt without spilling coffee or food on it. I bought a pair of white jeans and dropped marinara sauce on them within minutes of leaving the house. I don't think I ever wore them again.  Yay bleach! Yay collonil!


I boarded a plane for Rome, was given coffee.
Fell asleep.
Woke up to burning, spilled java all over my jeans. Only pair.
Had to wear for the entire trip like that.
Because laundry soap--bah!
Klutzes unite.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I boarded a plane for Rome, was given coffee.
> Fell asleep.
> Woke up to burning, spilled java all over my jeans. Only pair.
> Had to wear for the entire trip like that.
> Because laundry soap--bah!
> Klutzes unite.



You are not a klutz. Objects are just attracted to your magic and magnetic personality. [emoji3]
You are not alone. My oldest attracts all manner of strange and unusual stains. I therefore have become an EXPERT at the removal of them. 
My youngest came home from camp more beat up than Beckham after practice. 
I asked what happened, she said "I was just standing there. Then I was on the ground. You know, gravity."
So fear not my friend, we are all challenged in some way. 
How else would we turn out so awesome?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ...My youngest came home from camp more beat up than Beckham after practice.
> I asked what happened, she said "I was just standing there. Then I was on the ground. You know, gravity."


This truly is inspiring. And my new fave explanation for almost everything crazy happening today.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This truly is inspiring. And my new fave explanation for almost everything crazy happening today.



It has indeed been a crazy day. So much so I stopped doing errands and just came home to hide away from people doing bizarre stuff.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It has indeed been a crazy day. So much so I stopped doing errands and just came home to hide away from people doing bizarre stuff.


Must have something to do with the full moon or something of the kind.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Must have something to do with the full moon or something of the kind.....



[emoji322][emoji632][emoji460]️ vive la France! [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You are not a klutz. Objects are just attracted to your magic and magnetic personality. [emoji3]
> You are not alone. My oldest attracts all manner of strange and unusual stains. I therefore have become an EXPERT at the removal of them.
> My youngest came home from camp more beat up than Beckham after practice.
> I asked what happened, she said "I was just standing there. Then I was on the ground. You know, gravity."
> So fear not my friend, we are all challenged in some way.
> How else would we turn out so awesome?



I agree with Remainsilly - an inspiring post. [emoji4] I have a lot of encounters with gravity, too. Does anyone remember my knee? [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji322][emoji632][emoji460]️ vive la France! [emoji3]


Merci, Ludmilla!
Et vive l'Allemagne!
Both qualified today for the Euro quarter finals!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I agree with Remainsilly - an inspiring post. [emoji4] I have a lot of encounters with gravity, too. Does anyone remember my knee? [emoji3]


I do remember your knee, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I do remember your knee, Ludmilla!



Quite the story there! 
You know, gravity. 
Is it all better now?


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies!
I am up at the crack of dawn here because once again: roofers. 
Since the hailstorm last month it has been construction EVERY morning by 6.30 am. Once house gets finished and another starts. I will be happy when I don't have to hear anyore nail guns.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Merci, Ludmilla!
> Et vive l'Allemagne!
> Both qualified today for the Euro quarter finals!



Thank you!



Mariapia said:


> I do remember your knee, Ludmilla!





Murphy47 said:


> Quite the story there!
> You know, gravity.
> Is it all better now?



It is ok-ish. Still some numb areas and the scar hurts now and then. I cannot kneel  on it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am up at the crack of dawn here because once again: roofers.
> Since the hailstorm last month it has been construction EVERY morning by 6.30 am. Once house gets finished and another starts. I will be happy when I don't have to hear anyore nail guns.



Oh dear. I hope there won't be any hail storms in the future for you!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am up at the crack of dawn here because once again: roofers.
> Since the hailstorm last month it has been construction EVERY morning by 6.30 am. Once house gets finished and another starts. I will be happy when I don't have to hear anyore nail guns.


The early bird catches the worm, Murphy!
Hopefully those guys let you enjoy quiet evenings.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ok-ish. Still some numb areas and the scar hurts now and then. I cannot kneel  on it.



Not a problem unless you are Catholic. 
Then you get the frowny face from Father.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not a problem unless you are Catholic.
> Then you get the frowny face from Father.


 No, I am not. But, you would not believe it how often you have to kneel  down outside church.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No, I am not. But, you would not believe it how often you have to kneel  down outside church.


This is true.
My cat insists on daily bowing & kneeling.
To clean up floor vomit.
And dog hides toys underneath furniture.

The turtle is more reasonable.
Am allowed to stand during our chats.
If I bring along strawberries.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am up at the crack of dawn here because once again: roofers.
> Since the hailstorm last month it has been construction EVERY morning by 6.30 am. Once house gets finished and another starts. I will be happy when I don't have to hear anyore nail guns.


Roofers here like to sing.
Often making "woof, woof!" noises. Then jiving to some make-believe tunes.
And yelling incoherent things to one another.

Nail guns are angel giggles, comparatively.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is ok-ish. Still some numb areas and the scar hurts now and then. I cannot kneel  on it.


Same with my shoulder, Ludmilla! It still hurts now and then, window cleaning is just impossible....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This is true.
> My cat insists on daily bowing & kneeling.
> To clean up floor vomit.
> And dog hides toys underneath furniture.
> 
> The turtle is more reasonable.
> Am allowed to stand during our chats.
> If I bring along strawberries.


I knelt quite a lot when I had my cat and my dog too!


----------



## Murphy47

Currently we have only hermit crabs so I completely forgot about the bowing and scraping required to keep said pals happy. 
Too many years as a waitress shot my knees. I hadn't really thought about how many times a day a person might kneel as I stopped doing it along time ago. If I have to get down in the floor, I just go straight to sitting or lying on it. 
Didn't mean to be oblivious, sorry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Currently we have only hermit crabs so I completely forgot about the bowing and scraping required to keep said pals happy.
> Too many years as a waitress shot my knees. I hadn't really thought about how many times a day a person might kneel as I stopped doing it along time ago. If I have to get down in the floor, I just go straight to sitting or lying on it.
> Didn't mean to be oblivious, sorry.



Oh dear, no need to apologise!  you are not oblivious. I did not realise how often you kneel down in everyday's life before my knee dated the stairs. 
You cannot kneel at all? Wow. I am sorry that your knees are this bad!  I should stop lamenting about mine.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Roofers here like to sing.
> Often making "woof, woof!" noises. Then jiving to some make-believe tunes.
> And yelling incoherent things to one another.
> 
> Nail guns are angel giggles, comparatively.



Ok. Next time when they are drilling again I will think of it as angel laughter. 



Mariapia said:


> Same with my shoulder, Ludmilla! It still hurts now and then, window cleaning is just impossible....



Hehehe. At least you have a great excuse to avoid cleaning the windows. 
Sorry that your shoulder is still bad. Some injuries stay around to remind us of certain events I guess...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Didn't mean to be oblivious, sorry.


Oh, you are not! No wrong.
However, I managed to eat muffin paper wrapper. Thinking breakfast tasted kinda chewy.
So guess I'm Oblivious Queen for today.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, you are not! No wrong.
> However, I managed to eat muffin paper wrapper. Thinking breakfast tasted kinda chewy.
> So guess I'm Oblivious Queen for today.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. Next time when they are drilling again I will think of it as angel laughter.


As my dentist said, about the smoke rising from his drill, "Don't worry. That's just tooth dust."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, you are not! No wrong.
> However, I managed to eat muffin paper wrapper. Thinking breakfast tasted kinda chewy.
> So guess I'm Oblivious Queen for today.



Were you driving? 
You are not alone on that one. 
Taco Bell has the best tasting paper in my opinion. 
McDonalds paper doesn't dissolve as nicely. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> As my dentist said, about the smoke rising from his drill, "Don't worry. That's just tooth dust."



Tooth dust?
And for that he paid how much tuition at dental school?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. Next time when they are drilling again I will think of it as angel laughter.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. At least you have a great excuse to avoid cleaning the windows.
> Sorry that your shoulder is still bad. Some injuries stay around to remind us of certain events I guess...



With all the storms this spring I haven't had to clean the outer windows.
Now if I could just figure out how to clean the inside without, you know, WORK.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Were you driving?


Tragically, no. I was just oblivious.


Murphy47 said:


> Tooth dust?
> And for that he paid how much tuition at dental school?


It may have been a clever ploy to make me feel magical & pixie-like.
Rather than as someone having a broken tooth sanded smooth, with whirling metal things.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear, no need to apologise!  you are not oblivious. I did not realise how often you kneel down in everyday's life before my knee dated the stairs.
> You cannot kneel at all? Wow. I am sorry that your knees are this bad!  I should stop lamenting about mine.



My oldest had date with the stairs last nite. 
Slid down the entire flight on her butt. 
Glad she is an adult now. 
With her black and blue behind I would be hauled in front of family services for sure. 
As for the knees, I haven't been able to kneel since about 2001. I have a cleaning lady for the shower and floors. Stuff like that. 
I can squat (briefly), bend, etc. 
Can't take ANY pressure on the knees directly. 
I try to walk at least 2 miles each day to keep everything limber. 
Mostly just learned to work around it. 
When the kids were little I had them pick up stuff off the floor. Doesn't work so well now. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> With all the storms this spring I haven't had to clean the outer windows.
> Now if I could just figure out how to clean the inside without, you know, WORK.


Hm. Tricky. I have no good answer on this one. Maybe one of your daughters needs some exercise?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My oldest had date with the stairs last nite.
> Slid down the entire flight on her butt.
> Glad she is an adult now.
> With her black and blue behind I would be hauled in front of family services for sure.
> As for the knees, I haven't been able to kneel since about 2001. I have a cleaning lady for the shower and floors. Stuff like that.
> I can squat (briefly), bend, etc.
> Can't take ANY pressure on the knees directly.
> I try to walk at least 2 miles each day to keep everything limber.
> Mostly just learned to work around it.
> When the kids were little I had them pick up stuff off the floor. Doesn't work so well now. [emoji6]


Ouch. This sounds like an ugly stair date. Hm. Guess she won't need window cleaning exercise soon...
Pressure on my knee is the big problem, too. Bending, etc. works pretty well again. Thank God. The knee was pretty stiff after all.
I am trying to walk everyday, too, to keep everything going.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ouch. This sounds like an ugly stair date. Hm. Guess she won't need window cleaning exercise soon...
> Pressure on my knee is the big problem, too. Bending, etc. works pretty well again. Thank God. The knee was pretty stiff after all.
> I am trying to walk everyday, too, to keep everything going.



Walking works for me! Can go as slow or fast as I need. 
I like when I walk the mall, tho it's hard on my wallet [emoji6]
Oldest runs marathons so I don't think exercise is the issue. Turning on the light and watching where she's going might help.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> It may have been a clever ploy to make me feel magical & pixie-like.
> Rather than as someone having a broken tooth sanded smooth, with whirling metal things.


This or he is thinking that he is the tooth fairy.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This or he is thinking that he is the tooth fairy.



Now that is a disturbing mental picture. 
A tutu on a grown man evokes hilarity.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Walking works for me! Can go as slow or fast as I need.
> I like when I walk the mall, tho it's hard on my wallet [emoji6]
> Oldest runs marathons so I don't think exercise is the issue. Turning on the light and watching where she's going might help.


 Turning on the light is totally overrated. 
One good thing about living in the middle of nowhere is that there are no big malls, but a lot of green fields to walk around. Big malls have the advantage of more funny and nice stuff to see, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Now that is a disturbing mental picture.
> A tutu on a grown man evokes hilarity.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Turning on the light is totally overrated.
> One good thing about living in the middle of nowhere is that there are no big malls, but a lot of green fields to walk around. Big malls have the advantage of more funny and nice stuff to see, though.



Who needs lights?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! Hope you are all well!
Do you all know the feeling when you have so many bags that you cannot decide which one to choose next? 
Trying to decide on the bag for tomorrow. Every single bag I have seems to be either too small or too heavy or too boring or unpractical. Gah! 
Guess I will take my "naked Speedy" again. At least it is not heavy and my back is hurting.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Hope you are all well!
> Do you all know the feeling when you have so many bags that you cannot decide which one to choose next?
> Trying to decide on the bag for tomorrow. Every single bag I have seems to be either too small or too heavy or too boring or unpractical. Gah!
> Guess I will take my "naked Speedy" again. At least it is not heavy and my back is hurting.



Naked speedy is always a good choice. Classic. Beautiful. 
Sorry your back hurts. Too much tension from ridiculous boss? Construction workers? 
I vote for a bonus day off for you and all the fellow islanders well be cause, you need a day off. 
Call it a mental health day. 
Hit the summer sales and my AMEX is about to burst into flames. 
Of course I bought a bag. Couldn't resist. Net very practical, but as yu you so eloquently stated: too big, too small, too heavy, too boring. 
I feel like Goldilocks, how about you?


----------



## remainsilly

Hmm.
The bag choice dilemma.
Ah, yes. Know it well.
Sorry to hear about back pain, Ludmilla.
-----
My current project is modifying Mr. Farrow's button closure.
He is deadly ponies suede smoosh.
With a marble button, attached to top flap.
(Tried to upload photos--mr new format is glitchy)
Let's try a url link:
https://deadlyponies.com/media/cache/7c/80/7c807d665ad99c7a7e914bc781b7a06e.jpg
Anyhow, marble dislikes:
1) being wrestled into/out of bottom leather loop quickly/easily
2) being smacked against stuff, when I fling-open bag madly

Left bag unbuttoned--front sags excessively & risks losing stuff.
Fail.

Attached black cord to bottom leather loop--moved over button faster--makes closure loops too long & bag front sags too much.
Fail.

Considering small hook, attached behind button--hidden, easier to fasten/unfasten bottom leather loop, less length/sag.
Will try.

Nothing can stop the wild flap flinging, except self- discipline.

Work in progress. Ideas welcome.


----------



## remainsilly

New bag, Murphy?!
Are you able to upload photos?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> New bag, Murphy?!
> Are you able to upload photos?



I have flung myself in the couch in exhaustion so I will post a pic after recovery. 
The pretty Coach I posted a short time ago is turning YELLOW after only 2 weeks. I will be having a discussion with Coach very soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Naked speedy is always a good choice. Classic. Beautiful.
> Sorry your back hurts. Too much tension from ridiculous boss? Construction workers?
> I vote for a bonus day off for you and all the fellow islanders well be cause, you need a day off.
> Call it a mental health day.
> Hit the summer sales and my AMEX is about to burst into flames.
> Of course I bought a bag. Couldn't resist. Net very practical, but as yu you so eloquently stated: too big, too small, too heavy, too boring.
> I feel like Goldilocks, how about you?



There might be 3 days off in the near future, because construction will turn off electricity for 3 days.  
New bag sounds great. I want something new, too - therefore the choice agony. 
Wow. Coach bag is a bummer. I am sorry. You have no luck, lately.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> The bag choice dilemma.
> Ah, yes. Know it well.
> Sorry to hear about back pain, Ludmilla.
> -----
> My current project is modifying Mr. Farrow's button closure.
> He is deadly ponies suede smoosh.
> With a marble button, attached to top flap.
> (Tried to upload photos--mr new format is glitchy)
> Let's try a url link:
> https://deadlyponies.com/media/cache/7c/80/7c807d665ad99c7a7e914bc781b7a06e.jpg
> Anyhow, marble dislikes:
> 1) being wrestled into/out of bottom leather loop quickly/easily
> 2) being smacked against stuff, when I fling-open bag madly
> 
> Left bag unbuttoned--front sags excessively & risks losing stuff.
> Fail.
> 
> Attached black cord to bottom leather loop--moved over button faster--makes closure loops too long & bag front sags too much.
> Fail.
> 
> Considering small hook, attached behind button--hidden, easier to fasten/unfasten bottom leather loop, less length/sag.
> Will try.
> 
> Nothing can stop the wild flap flinging, except self- discipline.
> 
> Work in progress. Ideas welcome.


Crafty! I am curious about the outcome.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Hope you are all well!
> Do you all know the feeling when you have so many bags that you cannot decide which one to choose next?
> Trying to decide on the bag for tomorrow. Every single bag I have seems to be either too small or too heavy or too boring or unpractical. Gah!
> Guess I will take my "naked Speedy" again. At least it is not heavy and my back is hurting.


Same dilemma all the time! I am sticking to my Le Pliage.....For the same reasons, Ludmilla!


Murphy47 said:


> Naked speedy is always a good choice. Classic. Beautiful.
> Sorry your back hurts. Too much tension from ridiculous boss? Construction workers?
> I vote for a bonus day off for you and all the fellow islanders well be cause, you need a day off.
> Call it a mental health day.
> Hit the summer sales and my AMEX is about to burst into flames.
> Of course I bought a bag. Couldn't resist. Net very practical, but as yu you so eloquently stated: too big, too small, too heavy, too boring.
> I feel like Goldilocks, how about you?


We want to know what you bought, Murphy!



remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> The bag choice dilemma.
> Ah, yes. Know it well.
> Sorry to hear about back pain, Ludmilla.
> -----
> My current project is modifying Mr. Farrow's button closure.
> He is deadly ponies suede smoosh.
> With a marble button, attached to top flap.
> (Tried to upload photos--mr new format is glitchy)
> Let's try a url link:
> https://deadlyponies.com/media/cache/7c/80/7c807d665ad99c7a7e914bc781b7a06e.jpg
> Anyhow, marble dislikes:
> 1) being wrestled into/out of bottom leather loop quickly/easily
> 2) being smacked against stuff, when I fling-open bag madly
> 
> Left bag unbuttoned--front sags excessively & risks losing stuff.
> Fail.
> 
> Attached black cord to bottom leather loop--moved over button faster--makes closure loops too long & bag front sags too much.
> Fail.
> 
> Considering small hook, attached behind button--hidden, easier to fasten/unfasten bottom leather loop, less length/sag.
> Will try.
> 
> Nothing can stop the wild flap flinging, except self- discipline.
> 
> Work in progress. Ideas welcome.





Murphy47 said:


> I have flung myself in the couch in exhaustion so I will post a pic after recovery.
> The pretty Coach I posted a short time ago is turning YELLOW after only 2 weeks. I will be having a discussion with Coach very soon.


I am in awe, remainsilly! I can't even sew a button!


Ludmilla said:


> There might be 3 days off in the near future, because construction will turn off electricity for 3 days.
> New bag sounds great. I want something new, too - therefore the choice agony.
> Wow. Coach bag is a bummer. I am sorry. You have no luck, lately.


Three days off? Wonderful news, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's obviously sales time on Pinch Purse Island... Three t-shirts, one cardigan and a scarf later.  Thank God NO bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Sales here too. One phone case ( since that stupid Coach bag turned the old one yellow), clothes for the hubbie, lingerie for the youngest and travel bags for the oldest. 
Did get a bag and will post pictures later. 
Can we see the scarf?


----------



## remainsilly

I hear yodeling.
From atop Clothes Mountain.
But cannot resist scarves, either.
+1 about photo.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I hear yodeling.
> From atop Clothes Mountain.
> But cannot resist scarves, either.
> +1 about photo.



Wow. You can hear me yodel from way over there? Lol


----------



## Mariapia

Sales here but only on the Internet! In my area the sales period starts next Wednesday....
Two weeks after Paris.....
I get e-mails with lots of great prices but I cannot make a decision... 
So many lovely bags everywhere 
I want them all....Better to wait..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Sales here but only on the Internet! In my area the sales period starts next Wednesday....
> Two weeks after Paris.....
> I get e-mails with lots of great prices but I cannot make a decision...
> So many lovely bags everywhere
> I want them all....Better to wait..



Best to wait for the ONE special bag that makes your heart to pitty Pat. 
Sorry you will miss the Paris sales. Are they really good?
I heard the London post Christmas sales this year will start the 26th. My mom and daughters can't hardly wait.


----------



## Murphy47

This is what I bought. I loved the style but not the handles plus long strap of everything out there. 
When I saw this a while back I loved it but needed other things first. 
When I got to the store this morning she was sitting there all alone on the Dooney table and I scooped her up. 
I traded in the Pateicia Nash I bought yesterday as it was painted leather and had special care instructions. 
I needed a bone color in my closet and I think this fits the bill nicely.


----------



## Mariapia

I can't see your pic, Murphy.....
So frustrating!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Best to wait for the ONE special bag that makes your heart to pitty Pat.
> Sorry you will miss the Paris sales. Are they really good?
> I heard the London post Christmas sales this year will start the 26th. My mom and daughters can't hardly wait.


Paris sales are pretty good, but the y often come a little bit late. There are promotions all year round though...
As for London.....Boxing Day sales are a must, especially when you know that the sales period starts around the 5th of Jan in Paris.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I can't see your pic, Murphy.....
> So frustrating!





	

		
			
		

		
	
still working with the new app.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3396666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working with the new app.


Wow! Love everything about your new find, Murphy!
Congrats on your purchase! I wouldn't have resisted either!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Love everything about your new find, Murphy!
> Congrats on your purchase! I wouldn't have resisted either!



Thanks!!! 
Adjustable straps, lots of inner pockets. Easy to manage. Pleased with the purchase. 50 percent off made it affordable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh wow. The coach bag turned the phone case yellow, too? What is wrong with that bag? Did you have your talk with coach already, murphy


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3396666
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> still working with the new app.


that's one pretty bag! I hope you have more luck with this bag than with your last purchases. Very very pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sorry for being silent... Naked Speedy and I got in a heavy downpour, yesterday. Poor Speedy was wet until this morning. Thanks to the weather my internet was gone, too. So, I try to post a picture of my new scarf, now.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## remainsilly

Ooooooooh!
Scarf is lovely, Ludmilla.

Very classy bag, Murphy.
Cannot believe your coach bag yellowed so quickly.

Scouting sales sounds fun, Mariapia. Maybe AH sticker bag will appear magically?

Where is our misskris?!

I received 2 dozen roses.
Celebrating a personal victory--a quiet, internal thing. But felt so deeply.
Nice to see bright roses & remember progress happened.


----------



## Murphy47

Beautiful flowers!!! Cut flowers are a wonderful gift to receive no matter the occasion. Congrats!
Gorgeous scarf!! Wonderful print. Material looks so fluid and lux feeling. 
Sadly, the Coach was returned. Excess dye in the bright yellow lining rubbed off onto all the items in my purse. Luckily my wallet is yellow or I would have been REALLY angry. So much excess dye it bled through to the coated canvas. 
Coach returned it easily enough. All I got from the manager was a "Sorry that happened to you".  Couldn't really have cared less. 
Mariapia, I have still crossed fingers hoping the lovely AH sticker bag appears for you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sorry for being silent... Naked Speedy and I got in a heavy downpour, yesterday. Poor Speedy was wet until this morning. Thanks to the weather my internet was gone, too. So, I try to post a picture of my new scarf, now.


I am sure your Speedy is fine now, Ludmilla! One of my bags is in the same leather and it was drenched too a few months  ago and survived!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3397001


Your new scarf is a real beauty! 
Congrats on your find!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am sure your Speedy is fine now, Ludmilla! One of my bags is in the same leather and it was drenched too a few months  ago and survived!



Why do leather bags get ruined in the rain but the cows can stand in the rain all day? 
I know the answer, it's just WRONG.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful flowers!!! Cut flowers are a wonderful gift to receive no matter the occasion. Congrats!
> Gorgeous scarf!! Wonderful print. Material looks so fluid and lux feeling.
> Sadly, the Coach was returned. Excess dye in the bright yellow lining rubbed off onto all the items in my purse. Luckily my wallet is yellow or I would have been REALLY angry. So much excess dye it bled through to the coated canvas.
> Coach returned it easily enough. All I got from the manager was a "Sorry that happened to you".  Couldn't really have cared less.
> Mariapia, I have still crossed fingers hoping the lovely AH sticker bag appears for you.


No AH sticker bag in the sales so far......
I can't believe the lining bled through the canvas, Murphy!
How could this happen?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Why do leather bags get ruined in the rain but the cows can stand in the rain all day?
> I know the answer, it's just WRONG.


Very funny, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooh!
> Scarf is lovely, Ludmilla.
> 
> Very classy bag, Murphy.
> Cannot believe your coach bag yellowed so quickly.
> 
> Scouting sales sounds fun, Mariapia. Maybe AH sticker bag will appear magically?
> 
> Where is our misskris?!
> 
> I received 2 dozen roses.
> Celebrating a personal victory--a quiet, internal thing. But felt so deeply.
> Nice to see bright roses & remember progress happened.
> 
> View attachment 3397074


What beautiful roses, remainsilly!
Huge congrats on your personal victory!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Thank you all for the scarf love. 

Congrats on your victory, Remainsilly. The roses are absolutely beautiful and well deserved. 

I am crossing my fingers for you, too, Mariapia. Hope you find the AH bag at an excellent price point. 

Murphy, this coach bag is a bummer. You can only wonder what they are doing those days to the poor materials.  

Misskris - where are you? 

Speedy is well, thank you. Got a good cover with leather conditioner and has new huge water marks. Ah well, this is called patina I guess.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Thank you all for the scarf love.
> 
> Congrats on your victory, Remainsilly. The roses are absolutely beautiful and well deserved.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you, too, Mariapia. Hope you find the AH bag at an excellent price point.
> 
> Murphy, this coach bag is a bummer. You can only wonder what they are doing those days to the poor materials.
> 
> Misskris - where are you?
> 
> Speedy is well, thank you. Got a good cover with leather conditioner and has new huge water marks. Ah well, this is called patina I guess.


Yes, it's called patina, Ludmilla. Lots of ladies here say a bag has to be used and they are right.
Weather is unpredictibile at the moment. And a sudden downpour can affect our beloved bags.
The worst that happened to me was with a Kipling bag. I thought it was waterproof....'My foot!
Everything inside got soaked.....
No more Kipling bags for me. Unless I visit the Sahara... or the Death Valley.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, it's called patina, Ludmilla. Lots of ladies here say a bag has to be used and they are right.
> Weather is unpredictibile at the moment. And a sudden downpour can affect our beloved bags.
> The worst that happened to me was with a Kipling bag. I thought it was waterproof....'My foot!
> Everything inside got soaked.....
> No more Kipling bags for me. Unless I visit the Sahara... or the Death Valley.....


 Oh dear... No, at least everything was dry inside my bag. LP bags are great in heavy rain. Everything inside them stays dry. You are very wise using them so much.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear... No, at least everything was dry inside my bag. LP bags are great in heavy rain. Everything inside them stays dry. You are very wise using them so much.


I don't know why my leather bags always feel heavier in summer....
This and unexpected raindrops ....I grab my LP and go.
For now.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't know why my leather bags always feel heavier in summer....
> This and unexpected raindrops ....I grab my LP and go.
> For now.....



In the winter you have a heavy coat and all the accessories so the weight is felt as much. Just like the heavy boots versus sandals.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Thank you all for the scarf love.
> 
> Congrats on your victory, Remainsilly. The roses are absolutely beautiful and well deserved.
> 
> I am crossing my fingers for you, too, Mariapia. Hope you find the AH bag at an excellent price point.
> 
> Murphy, this coach bag is a bummer. You can only wonder what they are doing those days to the poor materials.
> 
> Misskris - where are you?
> 
> Speedy is well, thank you. Got a good cover with leather conditioner and has new huge water marks. Ah well, this is called patina I guess.



Sorry about the watermarks. 
Sometimes you can soak the entire bag and the watermarks "disappear". It will take several days to dry tho.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't know why my leather bags always feel heavier in summer....
> This and unexpected raindrops ....I grab my LP and go.
> For now.....



Maybe it's because of the hot weather?



Murphy47 said:


> In the winter you have a heavy coat and all the accessories so the weight is felt as much. Just like the heavy boots versus sandals.



Makes sense. [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Sorry about the watermarks.
> Sometimes you can soak the entire bag and the watermarks "disappear". It will take several days to dry tho.



Yes, I thought about soaking the entire bag, but it has somekind of base shaper - probably made from cardboard. So, I was scared of ruining the whole bag. She got soaked a long while ago and the marks will blend in the future. I conditioned and sprayed her today. Hehehe. I guess she could give everyone who wants their bags stay pristine a nice heartattack. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Here she is. It looks not this bad irl. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Not so bad at all. Fill with old t-shirts or towels and let dry for a few days. Keep conditioning and I bet she comes out really pretty.  Like ombre color. [emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not so bad at all. Fill with old t-shirts or towels and let dry for a few days. Keep conditioning and I bet she comes out really pretty.  Like ombre color. [emoji106]


Exactly! Putting it in the sun, once it's completely dry, will give it a darker patina as well.
The water spots will blend in more quickly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not so bad at all. Fill with old t-shirts or towels and let dry for a few days. Keep conditioning and I bet she comes out really pretty.  Like ombre color. [emoji106]





Mariapia said:


> Exactly! Putting it in the sun, once it's completely dry, will give it a darker patina as well.
> The water spots will blend in more quickly.



Thank you ladies. [emoji4] Great advice as always from my fellow islanders. She will get more tlc tomorrow. I love conditioning my bags. It's like Yoga. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Here she is. It looks not this bad irl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3397730
> 
> View attachment 3397731


Oh, this is nice!
My oak/brown leather bags don't have healthy "glow," yet.
From the patina elves.
Working on it.
Your bag *may* need some strawberry jam--just there...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Exactly! Putting it in the sun, once it's completely dry, will give it a darker patina as well.
> The water spots will blend in more quickly.


Sun will darken patina? This is a good tip! Did not know.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for support & roses love, islanders.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sun will darken patina? This is a good tip! Did not know.



Sure will. It's just basically a tan. [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, this is nice!
> My oak/brown leather bags don't have healthy "glow," yet.
> From the patina elves.
> Working on it.
> Your bag *may* need some strawberry jam--just there...



Ähem (translate: ahem), no. Thank you. NO jam. 
Hehehe. "Healthy glow". Miss Naked Speedy is working hard on becoming my "Perfect Ford" bag. [emoji12]



Murphy47 said:


> Sure will. It's just basically a tan. [emoji41]



Haha. As long as the bag does not get sunburnt... [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ähem (translate: ahem), no. Thank you. NO jam.
> Hehehe. "Healthy glow". Miss Naked Speedy is working hard on becoming my "Perfect Ford" bag. [emoji12]


Your bag looks better than newer movie version's Ford bag, imo.
And *could* surpass original movie Ford's scuffed satchel--*if *you wore clash-crazy clothes with a towel.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41051000/jpg/_41051883_hhgallery_ford.jpg
Ford would love to add a bit of colorful & sticky jam. Oh yes, he would.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Your bag looks better than newer movie version's Ford bag, imo.
> And *could* surpass original movie Ford's scuffed satchel--*if *you wore clash-crazy clothes with a towel.
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/media/images/41051000/jpg/_41051883_hhgallery_ford.jpg
> Ford would love to add a bit of colorful & sticky jam. Oh yes, he would.


I bet he would.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello Ladies!
France is playing the Euro quarter finals tonight and nothing else matters here today!
Germany won last night.
Italy is going home.
France will be playing Iceland.
Toes and fingers crossed! 
After all the recent events we really need something to cheer us up


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello Ladies!
> France is playing the Euro quarter finals tonight and nothing else matters here today!
> Germany won last night.
> Italy is going home.
> France will be playing Iceland.
> Toes and fingers crossed!
> After all the recent events we really need something to cheer us up



Keeping my fingers crossed for France! [emoji4]
It was quite exciting yesterday. [emoji85]


----------



## remainsilly

Aha!
Is Germany versus France teams, now
.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed for France! [emoji4]
> It was quite exciting yesterday. [emoji85]


France was great last night!


remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Is Germany versus France teams, now
> .


That will be another story.....


----------



## Murphy47

Who won ladies?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Who won ladies?


 The 2 semi  finals will be taking place this week:
Portugal vs Wales on July 6th
France vs Germany on July 7 th


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The 2 semi  finals will be taking place this week:
> Portugal vs Wales on July 6th
> France vs Germany on July 7 th



An exciting week! 
Will any work get done or does everyone stop and watch?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Is Germany versus France teams, now
> .



[emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Mariapia said:


> France was great last night!
> 
> That will be another story.....



Take heart. One is not allowed to play, 3 are injured now and the rest is exhausted. I think chances are very high that France is going to win. [emoji106]

Btw. crossing my fingers for Wales. [emoji38]



Murphy47 said:


> An exciting week!
> Will any work get done or does everyone stop and watch?



Hm. Yes. The parties take place in the evening. Very work friendly. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> Take heart. One is not allowed to play, 3 are injured now and the rest is exhausted. I think chances are very high that France is going to win. [emoji106]
> Hmmmm! I know about the injuries but the German team is the 2014 world champion!
> Btw. crossing my fingers for Wales. [emoji38]
> 
> I love Wales too, Ludmilla.
> 
> Hm. Yes. The parties take place in the evening. Very work friendly. [emoji6]


Yes! At 9 pm.....


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Yes! At 9 pm.....


I don't know what happened with the quotes....
I was saying the German team is the 2014 world champion.....
They are really very good!
As for Wales... I love them too!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> Take heart. One is not allowed to play, 3 are injured now and the rest is exhausted. I think chances are very high that France is going to win. [emoji106]
> 
> Btw. crossing my fingers for Wales. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. Yes. The parties take place in the evening. Very work friendly. [emoji6]



Xlnt. Work can ruin a great party [emoji14]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!❤️❤️
My Parisian friend spent a few days in the area and bought herself a preloved Louis Vuitton Neverfull ( limited edition) from an antique market place.
She returned to Paris yesterday and went to an LV store. She showed her bag to a lovely SA who looked at the NF and said it was a fake. A well made one but nonetheless a fake.
She phoned to tell me the whole story.
I found the seller in the phonebook and called her right away.
She nearly had a heart attack as she had bought the bag from a very well off lady!
Long story short, my friend is sending me the bag.
I will meet the seller at the end of next week and she will refund the.. € 1200!
Be careful ladies, it seems that some super fakes are on the market!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> My Parisian friend spent a few days in the area and bought herself a preloved Louis Vuitton Neverfull ( limited edition) from an antique market place.
> She returned to Paris yesterday and went to an LV store. She showed her bag to a lovely SA who looked at the NF and said it was a fake. A well made one but nonetheless a fake.
> She phoned to tell me the whole story.
> I found the seller in the phonebook and called her right away.
> She nearly had a heart attack as she had bought the bag from a very well off lady!
> Long story short, my friend is sending me the bag.
> I will meet the seller at the end of next week and she will refund the.. € 1200!
> Be careful ladies, it seems that some super fakes are on the market!



Wow! What an unpleasant surprise. 
Glad to hear there will be a refund.


----------



## Mariapia

Some information from the SA:
- the date code ( which my friend hadn't seen) was  totally wrong!
- the authentication card .....inside the pocket....simply a fake as LV bags have no authentication card at all!
- the lining was loose from the canvas whereas the real one is "stuck" against the canvas.
- the hardware was in a very strange material. 
- the leather trim which is supposed to get a honey patina will remain light coloured.
-the dimensions were wrong.. 
The SA said that the average customer could be easily fooled if she didn't know the real model and above all didn't know where to look.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wow! What an unpleasant surprise.
> Glad to hear there will be a refund.


The seller has no choice. Should my friend file a complaint, she wouldn't be allowed to work any more.
French law is very strict.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh wow. You cannot be careful enough. All those fakes that are floating  are really very disturbing and they are putting me off from hunting preloved bags. 
It is very kind of you to deal with this on behalf of your friend. 


Mariapia said:


> The seller has no choice. Should my friend file a complaint, she wouldn't be allowed to work any more.
> French law is very strict.



I took my LC Balzane out of its dustbag today. One of those bags that are always a bit neglected. 
Picture is on too of my post, please do not ask me WHY.


----------



## Murphy47

Cute outfit, Ludmilla. 
I wish my tummy was as flat as yours. I don't think you could see my bag if I took a picture from that angle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cute outfit, Ludmilla.
> I wish my tummy was as flat as yours. I don't think you could see my bag if I took a picture from that angle.


Thank you, Murphy.  Your compliment is very kind. Admittedly my tummy is (apart from the wrinkles around my eyes) the part of my body that i watch most suspiciously.  Women can be silly... and too critical with themselves.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Murphy.  Your compliment is very kind. Admittedly my tummy is (apart from the wrinkles around my eyes) the part of my body that i watch most suspiciously.  Women can be silly... and too critical with themselves.



Very true. Most of us are WAY to critical of ourselves. 
Most of my body is in good shape so I try not to fret too much. 
It does make finding jeans a challenge, but jeans are a challenge for everyone.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3400819
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. You cannot be careful enough. All those fakes that are floating  are really very disturbing and they are putting me off from hunting preloved bags.
> It is very kind of you to deal with this on behalf of your friend.
> 
> 
> I took my LC Balzane out of its dustbag today. One of those bags that are always a bit neglected.
> Picture is on too of my post, please do not ask me WHY.


Miss Balzane is a real beauty, Ludmilla!
She deserves to see the light of day....
I suggest you take her out for the rest of the week at least!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Very true. Most of us are WAY to critical of ourselves.
> Most of my body is in good shape so I try not to fret too much.
> It does make finding jeans a challenge, but jeans are a challenge for everyone.


Buying jeans is a nightmare!! I started to wear dresses and skirts, because I was sick of hunting for jeans.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Buying jeans is a nightmare!! I started to wear dresses and skirts, because I was sick of hunting for jeans.



I am starting to see the wisdom in that choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Balzane is a real beauty, Ludmilla!
> She deserves to see the light of day....
> I suggest you take her out for the rest of the week at least!


Yes! This is my plan. To use her until Friday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am starting to see the wisdom in that choice!


Dresses are super easy. You have not to think if the top works well with your trousers and your cardigan and your shoes and whatever. Dress=one piece=well dressed without thinking too much. Perfect.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! This is my plan. To use her until Friday.


----------



## remainsilly

T


Ludmilla said:


> Dresses are super easy. You have not to think if the top works well with your trousers and your cardigan and your shoes and whatever. Dress=one piece=well dressed without thinking too much. Perfect.


This makes a lot of sense & is wise.
Which is why I will forget it all too soon.
And clash some florals with plaids. 
I am tragic.

Your outfit is lovely & happy.
Suits bag well.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The seller has no choice. Should my friend file a complaint, she wouldn't be allowed to work any more.
> French law is very strict.


Agreed. You are kind to help friend sort this.


----------



## remainsilly

Sigh.
I attended a luggage packing tips demonstration.
Speaker was super-geared about cubes & compression sacks. How much she could fit into tiny wheeled luggie. Coats & blankets.
I asked the weight of packed bag. Hushed silence.
And scowling.
I am the master of conversation-ending.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> I attended a luggage packing tips demonstration.
> Speaker was super-geared about cubes & compression sacks. How much she could fit into tiny wheeled luggie. Coats & blankets.
> I asked the weight of packed bag. Hushed silence.
> And scowling.
> I am the master of conversation-ending.



I would have asked too. 
Did she ever tell you? There are weight limits on these things.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I would have asked too.
> Did she ever tell you? There are weight limits on these things.


Hehe--she was very proud that new "lightweight" packing cubes reduced weight.
From her usual 50-ish lbs to 43.
I told her my carry-on limit was 15lbs.
And asked if they had suitcases without wheels.
Again--


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--she was very proud that new "lightweight" packing cubes reduced weight.
> From her usual 50-ish lbs to 43.
> I told her my carry-on limit was 15lbs.
> And asked if they had suitcases without wheels.
> Again--



I don't see 43 pounds as much of an improvement. 
Isn't there an up charge for over 25?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I don't see 43 pounds as much of an improvement.
> Isn't there an up charge for over 25?


I think it totally depends on airline policies.
Agreed--43 or 50lbs = checked bag for most.
15lbs is low & more difficult for me. Traveling carry-on only. Trying to learn new ideas.
So far, your plastic bag idea trumps the packing tips demonstration.


----------



## Murphy47

Been using plastic bags for 20 plus years. Virtually no weight, waterproof and you can toss them if they get gross.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--she was very proud that new "lightweight" packing cubes reduced weight.
> From her usual 50-ish lbs to 43.
> I told her my carry-on limit was 15lbs.
> And asked if they had suitcases without wheels.
> Again--


I have a Samsonite nylon carryon which weighs 3 pounds. It's the only luggage I use. 
 But then I don't have to carry trekking shoes, remainsilly....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Dresses are super easy. You have not to think if the top works well with your trousers and your cardigan and your shoes and whatever. Dress=one piece=well dressed without thinking too much. Perfect.


I rarely wear dresses myself though I have a few in my wardrobe. I walk a lot and I can't see myself walking in ballet flats....( too flat) or stilettos ( uncomfortable).... or any other kind of shoes which will hurt anyway after a 15 minutes walk....
But of course, I love dresses! ❤️


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have a Samsonite nylon carryon which weighs 3 pounds. It's the only luggage I use.
> But then I don't have to carry trekking shoes, remainsilly....



I usually WEAR the trekking shoes so I don't have to carry them. 
The only time I have flown in 15 years is one trip to Disney World and one trip to my daughter in college when she was really ill. 
Both time I was pulled out of line and searched and questioned. Not sure why a suburban soccer mom looked questionable but I guess I did.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I usually WEAR the trekking shoes so I don't have to carry them.
> The only time I have flown in 15 years is one trip to Disney World and one trip to my daughter in college when she was really ill.
> Both time I was pulled out of line and searched and questioned. Not sure why a suburban soccer mom looked questionable but I guess I did.


I travel solo great deal of time.
In Amstedam airport(AMS), was questioned by security--seemed to suspect I was a drug mule. 
No problem. I wasn't.

We mostly harmless looking types often hide alligators within our calm waters. Apparently.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I usually WEAR the trekking shoes so I don't have to carry them.
> The only time I have flown in 15 years is one trip to Disney World and one trip to my daughter in college when she was really ill.
> Both time I was pulled out of line and searched and questioned. Not sure why a suburban soccer mom looked questionable but I guess I did.





remainsilly said:


> I travel solo great deal of time.
> In Amstedam airport(AMS), was questioned by security--seemed to suspect I was a drug mule.
> No problem. I wasn't.
> 
> We mostly harmless looking types often hide alligators within our calm waters. Apparently.



Oh dear! I was once questioned and searched upon arrival at Dubai airport...
Last scan before leaving the terminal.
I had an over the counter  medicine against vertigo which, I think, had attracted attention.
The lady then asked me why I only carried a few clothes for a ten days stay . 
I think she just wanted someone to talk to....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I travel solo great deal of time.
> In Amstedam airport(AMS), was questioned by security--seemed to suspect I was a drug mule.
> No problem. I wasn't.
> 
> We mostly harmless looking types often hide alligators within our calm waters. Apparently.


Remainsilly, I love your expression!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--she was very proud that new "lightweight" packing cubes reduced weight.
> From her usual 50-ish lbs to 43.
> I told her my carry-on limit was 15lbs.
> And asked if they had suitcases without wheels.
> Again--


Hahahahaha. You already managed to add this  in two posts!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> T
> 
> This makes a lot of sense & is wise.
> Which is why I will forget it all too soon.
> And clash some florals with plaids.
> I am tragic.
> 
> Your outfit is lovely & happy.
> Suits bag well.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I rarely wear dresses myself though I have a few in my wardrobe. I walk a lot and I can't see myself walking in ballet flats....( too flat) or stilettos ( uncomfortable).... or any other kind of shoes which will hurt anyway after a 15 minutes walk....
> But of course, I love dresses! ❤️


Shoes are tricky. But, I have found some that are quite comfortable and still fit a dress.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Shoes are tricky. But, I have found some that are quite comfortable and still fit a dress.


Very tricky indeed, Ludmilla.
There are shoes which I tried on, walked in for 10 minutes inside the shop , bought ....and used only once.... Wearing them for half a day was enough for my poor toes!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hahahahaha. You already managed to add this  in two posts!


Hehe--tackling my newest life goal.
I'm up to--maybe 4 posts with "death," now.
I *can *do better!

Still desperately need to use  more.
Maybe for some of mulberry's new curly shearling horror show bags. Wtf?!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, back to rotation.....
My old Fendi today!
Still in perfect condition and of course it weighs close to nothing....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3402304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, back to rotation.....
> My old Fendi today!
> Still in perfect condition and of course it weighs close to nothing....



I always loved that bag! Never got around to buying one but wish I had 
Perfect choice!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I always loved that bag! Never got around to buying one but wish I had
> Perfect choice!!


Thank you, Murphy!
I bought it on sale in 2003.
Exceptional quality.
East West is my favourite shape.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3402304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, back to rotation.....
> My old Fendi today!
> Still in perfect condition and of course it weighs close to nothing....


Great bag for summer!

Keep failing to rotate out of oak leather tote.
Because so easy to pop jacket inside.
For over-cooled buildings & theatres.
Also, bag lived through strawberry jam incident--so impresses me.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--tackling my newest life goal.
> I'm up to--maybe 4 posts with "death," now.
> I *can *do better!
> 
> Still desperately need to use  more.
> Maybe for some of mulberry's new curly shearling horror show bags. Wtf?!



Haha. I think those shearling bags are very entertaining.



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3402304
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, back to rotation.....
> My old Fendi today!
> Still in perfect condition and of course it weighs close to nothing....



So pretty, Mariapia!
Have a nice football game this evening. Who ever wins, i hope they beat Portugal. 



remainsilly said:


> Great bag for summer!
> 
> Keep failing to rotate out of oak leather tote.
> Because so easy to pop jacket inside.
> For over-cooled buildings & theatres.
> Also, bag lived through strawberry jam incident--so impresses me.



Good old oak.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay, Mariapia! Very happy for France!! [emoji322][emoji632][emoji322][emoji632][emoji322][emoji632]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay, Mariapia! Very happy for France!! [emoji322][emoji632][emoji322][emoji632][emoji322][emoji632]



Thank you so much, Ludmilla![emoji3]
The German team was very good too and, honestly, I thought they would win. Lots of experience and professionalism.[emoji106]

I guess the cute Antoine Griezmann[emoji8][emoji8] and the French supporters in a French stadium made the victory possible.
Now there is Portugal and Cristiano Ronaldo....
I am going to bite my nails on Sunday night![emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

My Berthille bag and Paul Smith leather charm are going to spend the day with me....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3403273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Berthille bag and Paul Smith leather charm are going to spend the day with me....



Lovely choice! 
Rain again here today. LC the choice again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Ludmilla![emoji3]
> The German team was very good too and, honestly, I thought they would win. Lots of experience and professionalism.[emoji106]
> 
> I guess the cute Antoine Griezmann[emoji8][emoji8] and the French supporters in a French stadium made the victory possible.
> Now there is Portugal and Cristiano Ronaldo....
> I am going to bite my nails on Sunday night![emoji26]



You have to beat them now. [emoji3]
Hehehe. Yes. Antoine Griezmann is cute. [emoji38]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yay, Mariapia! Very happy for France!! [emoji322][emoji632][emoji322][emoji632][emoji322][emoji632]


France *must* beat Portugal. Not optional.
This sacred duty now is theirs.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> France *must* beat Portugal. Not optional.
> This sacred duty now is theirs.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

I am at a wedding tomorrow and have not decided about my handbag, yet. Gah!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am at a wedding tomorrow and have not decided about my handbag, yet. Gah!



That always a tough choice. 
Cute, but you can't mind if it gets frosting on it. [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You have to beat them now. [emoji3]
> Hehehe. Yes. Antoine Griezmann is cute. [emoji38]





remainsilly said:


> France *must* beat Portugal. Not optional.
> This sacred duty now is theirs.





Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yes, France has to beat Portugal! ❤️
Ludmilla, do you have a small bag or a clutch for the wedding?


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, wedding. 
Hmm. Don't you have a d&b clutch wallet?
Could carry inside larger bag, if needed for travel. Then--ta da!--magic wedding clutch!


----------



## Ludmilla

Still not sure about the bag as I have a whole cake with me, too. I need something hands free (no clutch) and something big enough to fit an emergency umbrella. And all the other emergency stuff. Gah.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Still not sure about the bag as I have a whole cake with me, too. I need something hands free (no clutch) and something big enough to fit an emergency umbrella. And all the other emergency stuff. Gah.


I agree, Ludmilla! I know I always need my "my emergency kit" no matter what...
Tell us which of your beauties is going to the wedding with you.
Enjoy the lovely day!
With a bit of luck, the rain will stay away...and you'll only need a good sun block .


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Still not sure about the bag as I have a whole cake with me, too. I need something hands free (no clutch) and something big enough to fit an emergency umbrella. And all the other emergency stuff. Gah.



Hope you're having a great time! 
I would have gone with a clutch  inside an LP. 
Not tasting the cake on the way would have been tempting for me [emoji512]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hope you're having a great time!
> I would have gone with a clutch  inside an LP.
> Not tasting the cake on the way would have been tempting for me [emoji512]



Ludmilla's cake must have been a work of art!
Let's hope she took a pic of it before going to the wedding!❤️❤️


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla's cake must have been a work of art!
> Let's hope she took a pic of it before going to the wedding![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I hope so too! 
I am so in the mood for cake. 
Haven't heard, how did France do?


----------



## remainsilly

http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQxuw4eNztq29DnY4Bg0T-n1ywfDlMgZvnw5L22w32j9vC52Y-faw


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I hope so too!
> I am so in the mood for cake.
> Haven't heard, how did France do?


France is playing tonight, Murphy!
At 9pm....❤️❤️


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQxuw4eNztq29DnY4Bg0T-n1ywfDlMgZvnw5L22w32j9vC52Y-faw


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


>



Too cute! 
I am not a dessert person. Except for Wedding and Birthday cakes. 
Those silly giant flowers just call to me.


----------



## remainsilly

Oh, France. 
Now we must deal with more of Ronaldo.
Get me a pointy stick.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, France.
> Now we must deal with more of Ronaldo.
> Get me a pointy stick.



Ronaldo must go. 
Watched gymnastics. My girls are so pumped for the Olympics they can't hardly stand it.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Oh, France.
> Now we must deal with more of Ronaldo.
> Get me a pointy stick.


Yes, France lost last night but we are all grateful to the team who brought us so much pleasure in the championship!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ronaldo must go.
> Watched gymnastics. My girls are so pumped for the Olympics they can't hardly stand it.[
> 
> 
> Murphy47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo must go.
> Watched gymnastics. My girls are so pumped for the Olympics they can't hardly stand it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ronaldo got injured but never gave up.
> He kept coaching the team until the end.
> I don't like him but I have to admit he is a real leader!
Click to expand...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Yes, France lost last night but we are all grateful to the team who brought us so much pleasure in the championship!


Oh, agreed. Game very well played by France. Good team!
Pointy stick is for Ronaldo.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, agreed. Game very well played by France. Good team!
> Pointy stick is for Ronaldo.



Game wasn't broadcast here. 
Do we like Ronaldo or not? I am with you ladies whatever the decision. 
With all the sports on Tv this weekend I didn't even change bags. Same orange Coach. 
Going to try to shake it up this week and wear something cute. 
Maybe get fancy and pull and LV from the closet.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Game wasn't broadcast here.
> Do we like Ronaldo or not? I am with you ladies whatever the decision.
> With all the sports on Tv this weekend I didn't even change bags. Same orange Coach.
> Going to try to shake it up this week and wear something cute.
> Maybe get fancy and pull and LV from the closet.


To me, Ronaldo is annoying.
Cannot pinpoint exactly why.
But no reason to waste a good pointy stick over such trivialities.

I need to shake up bag world, too.
Perhaps rotate out of oak leather tote.
Into blue leather zipped tote.
Am such an unhinged maniac.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> To me, Ronaldo is annoying.
> Cannot pinpoint exactly why.
> But no reason to waste a good pointy stick over such trivialities.
> 
> I need to shake up bag world, too.
> Perhaps rotate out of oak leather tote.
> Into blue leather zipped tote.
> Am such an unhinged maniac.



Let's crazy go nuts!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
First of all - forgot to take a picture of the cake. [emoji16] It is called Schneeberg (snow mountain) and has loads of white wine in it. Old family recipe - and dear mother did not allow me to make it in my own. She did the bakery. *sigh*
Picture of dress and bag will follow soon.

Wedding was great. Bride and groom are both musicians so there was loads of live music. Weather was great - my poor shoulders are a bit burnt. 

Not a fan of Ronaldo, either. Bummer that France did not win.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok. Found a very old cake picture from Christmas 2014. You can see a glimpse of the snow mountain behind the green milk bag. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. Found a very old cake picture from Christmas 2014. You can see a glimpse of the snow mountain behind the green milk bag. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3406225



It all looks tasty!! 
Pretty China.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dress, bag and my huge feet. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous!!
Sounds like you have a great time!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It all looks tasty!!
> Pretty China.



Thank you. I will take a picture of the cake as soon as we have it again.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. I will take a picture of the cake as soon as we have it again.



Would love to come and help. We'd have a blast. 
Hubbies might not think the same. [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3406309
> 
> 
> Dress, bag and my huge feet. [emoji38]


Wow! What a lovely dress, Ludmilla. And the bag perfectly  matches the dress!
I am glad to know you had a great time! 
The sun, the music, the dress, the bag and the cake.... Wonderful day!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
I keep rotating my ... LP ....
I just can't carry any other bags. They all seem  too heavy in summer.
A few days ago, I saw a wonderful grey Bao Bao tote in one of my city shops.
The lady told me they sell like hot cakes....
Most of her buyers are Russians who cannot believe they have found Bao Bao in the area, let alone in my city!
Long story short, the bag I love is awfully expensive ( €1480) and will not go on sale..
Not even a 10% discount. 
Oh, ladies, it's so beautiful and lightweight!
I will have to avoid that street from now on!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I keep rotating my ... LP ....
> I just can't carry any other bags. They all seem  too heavy in summer.
> A few days ago, I saw a wonderful grey Bao Bao tote in one of my city shops.
> The lady told me they sell like hot cakes....
> Most of her buyers are Russians who cannot believe they have found Bao Bao in the area, let alone in my city!
> Long story short, the bag I love is awfully expensive ( €1480) and will not go on sale..
> Not even a 10% discount.
> Oh, ladies, it's so beautiful and lightweight!
> I will have to avoid that street from now on!



LP is the way to go in summer. Very practical. Lightweight and waterproof. 
They don't seem to speak to the heart do they? Nothing really there to make a girl go "Oooh". 
I am sad for you they will not go on sale. Are there any on the pre loved market in your area?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> LP is the way to go in summer. Very practical. Lightweight and waterproof.
> They don't seem to speak to the heart do they? Nothing really there to make a girl go "Oooh".
> I am sad for you they will not go on sale. Are there any on the pre loved market in your area?


No, Murphy. Very few people have heard of Issey Miyake Bao Bao bag.
The only time I saw a lady carry it was on one of my trips abroad. 
She told me she had bought it in Japan.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, Murphy. Very few people have heard of Issey Miyake Bao Bao bag.
> The only time I saw a lady carry it was on one of my trips abroad.
> She told me she had bought it in Japan.....



So sorry. 
It would be so cool to have such a rare and beautiful bag. 
If only we didn't need groceries or rent.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So sorry.
> It would be so cool to have such a rare and beautiful bag.
> If only we didn't need groceries or rent.



Tell me about it, Murphy![emoji6]
Are you going to take out your LV?
A girl sure needs to carry one these days... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Murphy![emoji6]
> Are you going to take out your LV?
> A girl sure needs to carry one these days... [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I would love to get out the LV. Not afraid of rain. 
Since the riots 2 years ago and the recent protests in many cities, I try not to look like a suburban white lady. Several women have been mugged just for their bags and there is much anger directed at "the man". Just not a safe idea. 
I am far from rich and I sympathize with many of the concerns, but I don't want to be hassled when I  out and about. 
So the LV stays in the closet for now. I take somethin plain.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> am far from rich and I sympathize with many of the concerns, but I don't want to be hassled when I out and about.
> So the LV stays in the closet for now. I take somethin plain.


That's sad--but understandable.
---
I ate lunch in a Mediterranean restaurant today.  
But wanted to watch memorial service, for 5 Dallas police officers, & President's speech.
So asked if I could hijack the television.

A confused dishwasher helped me work the remote control.
Other customers wandered over to watch.
A manager texted on his phone, almost in tears.
I sniveled into a cloth napkin. As the server refilled my water glass quietly. Pausing to watch broadcast, also. Standing beside me.

That's America. All of us, together. Captured in a moment, when everyone is different looking. But everyone is human.
Crying openly about more stupid deaths.
As a nation.

Then, the moment ends.
And we put back on our heavy fear, walk outside. 
Walk apart.
Tummies full, hearts still hungry.
That's sad, too, imo.

But, I do not know the solution.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> That's sad--but understandable.
> ---
> I ate lunch in a Mediterranean restaurant today.
> But wanted to watch memorial service, for 5 Dallas police officers, & President's speech.
> So asked if I could hijack the television.
> 
> A confused dishwasher helped me work the remote control.
> Other customers wandered over to watch.
> A manager texted on his phone, almost in tears.
> I sniveled into a cloth napkin. As the server refilled my water glass quietly. Pausing to watch broadcast, also. Standing beside me.
> 
> That's America. All of us, together. Captured in a moment, when everyone is different looking. But everyone is human.
> Crying openly about more stupid deaths.
> As a nation.
> 
> Then, the moment ends.
> And we put back on our heavy fear, walk outside.
> Walk apart.
> Tummies full, hearts still hungry.
> That's sad, too, imo.
> 
> But, I do not know the solution.



Amen to all that. 
I think it's time to dial down the rhetoric and start talking calmly about how we can improve things. 
Better training and more pay for officers. 
Pay teachers more so they can teach without also worrying about how they are going to put food on the table. 
Better pay for minimum wage workers so it's such a struggle for them either. 
Society as a whole to be nicer to each other and not focus so much on the "me". 
Just my thoughts.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I would love to get out the LV. Not afraid of rain.
> Since the riots 2 years ago and the recent protests in many cities, I try not to look like a suburban white lady. Several women have been mugged just for their bags and there is much anger directed at "the man". Just not a safe idea.
> I am far from rich and I sympathize with many of the concerns, but I don't want to be hassled when I  out and about.
> So the LV stays in the closet for now. I take somethin plain.


I understand, Murphy.
Fortunately you have lots of beautiful other bags which you can take everywhere!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> That's sad--but understandable.
> ---
> I ate lunch in a Mediterranean restaurant today.
> But wanted to watch memorial service, for 5 Dallas police officers, & President's speech.
> So asked if I could hijack the television.
> 
> A confused dishwasher helped me work the remote control.
> Other customers wandered over to watch.
> A manager texted on his phone, almost in tears.
> I sniveled into a cloth napkin. As the server refilled my water glass quietly. Pausing to watch broadcast, also. Standing beside me.
> 
> That's America. All of us, together. Captured in a moment, when everyone is different looking. But everyone is human.
> Crying openly about more stupid deaths.
> As a nation.
> 
> Then, the moment ends.
> And we put back on our heavy fear, walk outside.
> Walk apart.
> Tummies full, hearts still hungry.
> That's sad, too, imo.
> 
> But, I do not know the solution.


The solution might be in everyone of us. The way we treat people, whatever their race, religion or social and intellectual background, in our everyday life.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Amen to all that.
> I think it's time to dial down the rhetoric and start talking calmly about how we can improve things.
> Better training and more pay for officers.
> Pay teachers more so they can teach without also worrying about how they are going to put food on the table.
> Better pay for minimum wage workers so it's such a struggle for them either.
> Society as a whole to be nicer to each other and not focus so much on the "me".
> Just my thoughts.


Yes to all of that!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I understand, Murphy.
> Fortunately you have lots of beautiful other bags which you can take everywhere!



Yes I do. And I am thankful to have such a choice.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The solution might be in everyone of us. The way we treat people, whatever their race, religion or social and intellectual background, in our everyday life.



So true! 
Kindness is always the best starting point!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The solution might be in everyone of us. The way we treat people, whatever their race, religion or social and intellectual background, in our everyday life.



This is beautiful.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So true!
> Kindness is always the best starting point!


Even with Ronaldo?!
Sigh.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Even with Ronaldo?!
> Sigh.



Ronaldo might need a PARTICULAR combination of kind and stern (very similar to the nuns of my youth) with occasional prodding with the pointy stick. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a lovely dress, Ludmilla. And the bag perfectly  matches the dress!
> I am glad to know you had a great time!
> The sun, the music, the dress, the bag and the cake.... Wonderful day!





Murphy47 said:


> Would love to come and help. We'd have a blast.
> Hubbies might not think the same. [emoji12]



Thank you ladies!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I keep rotating my ... LP ....
> I just can't carry any other bags. They all seem  too heavy in summer.
> A few days ago, I saw a wonderful grey Bao Bao tote in one of my city shops.
> The lady told me they sell like hot cakes....
> Most of her buyers are Russians who cannot believe they have found Bao Bao in the area, let alone in my city!
> Long story short, the bag I love is awfully expensive ( €1480) and will not go on sale..
> Not even a 10% discount.
> Oh, ladies, it's so beautiful and lightweight!
> I will have to avoid that street from now on!


Aww. This is a pitty.  I hope you can wear your other bags again, soon. How about using your Speedy or your nice Bal bag? Are they not lightweight enough?
I did not know the Bao Bao bags, but googled them right away. Very special and pretty. It is really a shame that they do not go on sale.... 
I am eyeing some Etsy bags from the UK and the US at the moment. Not sure how well they will hold up, though. So, I try to be good. 



Murphy47 said:


> I would love to get out the LV. Not afraid of rain.
> Since the riots 2 years ago and the recent protests in many cities, I try not to look like a suburban white lady. Several women have been mugged just for their bags and there is much anger directed at "the man". Just not a safe idea.
> I am far from rich and I sympathize with many of the concerns, but I don't want to be hassled when I  out and about.
> So the LV stays in the closet for now. I take somethin plain.



Oh wow. This is disturbing. I am very sorry that you have to be this careful. And I understand that you do not want to use your LV bags. Admittedly I try to use my low key bags, too, as soon as I have to take the subway or stay at the not so nice parts of the city. 



remainsilly said:


> Even with Ronaldo?!
> Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is a *Rainy Wednesday* on my part of the island. And guess what bag is with me? Poor naked Speedy again! I wonder if it is going to stop until I leave the office....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is a *Rainy Wednesday* on my part of the island. And guess what bag is with me? Poor naked Speedy again! I wonder if it is going to stop until I leave the office....


Poor naked Speedy is tougher than you think, Ludmilla! He is not afraid of rain any more. 
But I hope it will stop soon. I know what it's like to walk to the station in pouring rain.
As for ordering something from the US, I tried once but soon gave up after phoning the French Customs.....
They told me that if the parcel is sent through UPS  or that kind of service, the Customs will ask for the VAT payment and the Customs Duties
It's better for us Europeans if it's sent through the USPS.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Poor naked Speedy is tougher than you think, Ludmilla! He is not afraid of rain any more.
> But I hope it will stop soon. I know what it's like to walk to the station in pouring rain.
> As for ordering something from the US, I tried once but soon gave up after phoning the French Customs.....
> They told me that if the parcel is sent through UPS  or that kind of service, the Customs will ask for the VAT payment and the Customs Duties
> It's better for us Europeans if it's sent through the USPS.....



USPS is the way to go for international delivery. 
My DH works for Big Brown and you should here the stories of the items people try to ship.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> USPS is the way to go for international delivery.


Ooooooooooooooh!
Have my share of USPS international mail  horror stories.
1 clerk, at my local branch, seems utterly confused by customs forms. 
And asks me to fill out multiple versions, hoping we get "the right one on there."
He than rants about the government. And hot weather.

I feel he should retire. Soooooooon.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It is a *Rainy Wednesday* on my part of the island. And guess what bag is with me? Poor naked Speedy again! I wonder if it is going to stop until I leave the office....


Patina elves are our friends.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooooooooh!
> Have my share of USPS international mail  horror stories.
> 1 clerk, at my local branch, seems utterly confused by customs forms.
> And asks me to fill out multiple versions, hoping we get "the right one on there."
> He than rants about the government. And hot weather.
> 
> I feel he should retire. Soooooooon.



That one gave me a chuckle. 
Do you live in the same town as Miss Marple perchance? Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Patina elves are our friends.



Yes they are. 
I try to remind myself that rain didn't hurt the cow.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Patina elves are our friends.





Murphy47 said:


> Yes they are.
> I try to remind myself that rain didn't hurt the cow.



Hehehe. The patina elves were not so lucky, today. Only a few tiny spots.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooooooooh!
> Have my share of USPS international mail  horror stories.
> 1 clerk, at my local branch, seems utterly confused by customs forms.
> And asks me to fill out multiple versions, hoping we get "the right one on there."
> He than rants about the government. And hot weather.
> 
> I feel he should retire. Soooooooon.





Murphy47 said:


> That one gave me a chuckle.
> Do you live in the same town as Miss Marple perchance? Lol.



Ha! I guess all delivery services can turn into nightmares. There are some about DHL, too. [emoji38] But, I guess these are the adventures of sending around mail.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I guess all delivery services can turn into nightmares. There are some about DHL, too. [emoji38] But, I guess these are the adventures of sending around mail.



I am awaiting a check shipped by FedEx. 
I don't dare go more than 10 feet from the door since I know they will ring and leave before a person even gets a chance to answer.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> USPS is the way to go for international delivery.
> My DH works for Big Brown and you should here the stories of the items people try to ship.


Funny and not so funny items, I suppose....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. The patina elves were not so lucky, today. Only a few tiny spots.


See, your Speedy was safe, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I think no one can really help me....
Last night, as I was browsing subforums, I read a post about an Internet consignment store I had never heard of!
Wow!
i went to bed thinking of a gorgeous red bag I saw there....
Not cheap, of course....
I still haven't looked at all the offers....
Well, right now....I am going to do some grocery shopping, nothing exciting of course but iit might help me forget about the bag.....if I spend the day at the supermarket and stay away from home and my IPad


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I think no one can really help me....
> Last night, as I was browsing subforums, I read a post about an Internet consignment store I had never heard of!
> Wow!
> i went to bed thinking of a gorgeous red bag I saw there....
> Not cheap, of course....
> I still haven't looked at all the offers....
> Well, right now....I am going to do some grocery shopping, nothing exciting of course but iit might help me forget about the bag.....if I spend the day at the supermarket and stay away from home and my IPad



Did it help? Buying groceries? That never distracts me as I seek ladies with bags I want to own. 
iPad is definitely an enabler. It shows you all those bags in BIG BEAUTIFUL COLOR and makes them impossible to resist.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Did it help? Buying groceries? That never distracts me as I seek ladies with bags I want to own.
> iPad is definitely an enabler. It shows you all those bags in BIG BEAUTIFUL COLOR and makes them impossible to resist.


No...grocery shopping didn't help, Murphy...
As for the IPad....it's a Christmas gift....
A real disaster ....


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh - online window shopping is sooo dangerous. I almost bought 2 bag charms of Aspinal of London today. They were too cute. A little red telefone box and a little black taxi. I came to my senses, because one was 40€ and with shipping and everything I would have paid 98€. A bit too much for bag charmes. [emoji38] I emptied my cart quickly.

What brand is the bag you are lusting after, Mariapia? I am so curious. Can you share a picture? [emoji4]

On a more serious note. My back/neck problems are back (haha) full force. I woke up today and could not move my head. Went to the office. This made things not easier. Then new boss and one of the coworkers ticked me off completely - and I left. Went straight to the doctor and he sent me away with heavy pain killers, muscle relaxation pills and a nice yellow paper. Which gives me a day off, tomorrow. [emoji16] I really need to see an osteopath. I wanted to visit one during the 3 days of the electricity shutdown, but I was told that I have to come to the office. [emoji35]

Sorry for ranting around. [emoji53]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh - online window shopping is sooo dangerous. I almost bought 2 bag charms of Aspinal of London today. They were too cute. A little red telefone box and a little black taxi. I came to my senses, because one was 40€ and with shipping and everything I would have paid 98€. A bit too much for bag charmes. [emoji38] I emptied my cart quickly.
> 
> What brand is the bag you are lusting after, Mariapia? I am so curious. Can you share a picture? [emoji4]
> 
> On a more serious note. My back/neck problems are back (haha) full force. I woke up today and could not move my head. Went to the office. This made things not easier. Then new boss and one of the coworkers ticked me off completely - and I left. Went straight to the doctor and he sent me away with heavy pain killers, muscle relaxation pills and a nice yellow paper. Which gives me a day off, tomorrow. [emoji16] I really need to see an osteopath. I wanted to visit one during the 3 days of the electricity shutdown, but I was told that I have to come to the office. [emoji35]
> 
> Sorry for ranting around. [emoji53]



Rant away. 
Not being able to move your head is a problem. Not only a safety issue, but how can you toss your hair if your neck is like a painful block of wood?
It's been awhile since mine has locked up (thankfully) but I remember well how painful it is. It throws your whole body out of whack as you try to move while avoiding pain. 
In my area, the papers are pink and hard to come by. Glad you are getting time off. You certainly deserve it.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No...grocery shopping didn't help, Murphy...
> As for the IPad....it's a Christmas gift....
> A real disaster ....



I also received an iPad for Christmas. All the pictures make things so tempting stuff just seems to LEAP into the shopping cart. 
Dangerous device.


----------



## Mariapia

Oh, Ludmilla....
Please, phone the osteopath first thing tomorrow morning! 
Tell him/her the pain is unbearable and that you need his/her help.
Be careful when lying in bed tonight.
Try to sleep  on your back, your shoulders touching the bottom of the pillow.
Lots of stress at work and maybe air conditioning must have caused the back and neck problems.
Also try to relax this week-end.

As for the charms, I understand, I sometimes do the same. Add to the cart and cancel!
Nearly a hundred euros is too much. 
Can your sister make you one? 

The bag I saw is a Boston Gucci in red leather
I also saw a bright red Bayswater
Only trouble is....I am still thinking of the grey Bao Bao and Anya Hindmarch stickers bag 
I cannot buy them all, can I?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I also received an iPad for Christmas. All the pictures make things so tempting stuff just seems to LEAP into the shopping cart.
> Dangerous device.


Very dangerous indeed!
Everyday i say to myself "use your laptop instead" .....and get the IPad!
Addicted to bags and to the IPad...
What a life!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Very dangerous indeed!
> Everyday i say to myself "use your laptop instead" .....and get the IPad!
> Addicted to bags and to the IPad...
> What a life!



The iPad is just so STAR TREK I feel cool using it. How can you resist?


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
They did it again....
In Nice, on the Promenade des Anglais, on Bastille Day, after the fireworks.
I had a sleepless night. Spent the morning on the phone, making sure no family or friends were there.
We knew it would happen....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> They did it again....
> In Nice, on the Promenade des Anglais, on Bastille Day, after the fireworks.
> I had a sleepless night. Spent the morning on the phone, making sure no family or friends were there.
> We knew it would happen....



I have been watching the news also. 
My thoughts and prayers are with you Mariapia. [emoji120][emoji632]
We stand with you.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have been watching the news also.
> My thoughts and prayers are with you Mariapia. [emoji120][emoji632]
> We stand with you.


Thank you, Murphy! 
It's a real shock. 
There were thousands of people on the Prom, locals and tourists, adults and children.
A nightmare.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Murphy!
> It's a real shock.
> There were thousands of people on the Prom, locals and tourists, adults and children.
> A nightmare.



It's shocking. And surreal. So much hate in the world. 
[emoji173]️ and Peace!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> They did it again....
> In Nice, on the Promenade des Anglais, on Bastille Day, after the fireworks.
> I had a sleepless night. Spent the morning on the phone, making sure no family or friends were there.
> We knew it would happen....



So glad, that you and your family and friends are safe and healthy. The French part of a friend's family has been there, they escaped luckily. 

This is such a devasting situation. As Murphy said: [emoji173]️ and Peace.


----------



## remainsilly

+2
 & peace


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> They did it again....
> In Nice, on the Promenade des Anglais, on Bastille Day, after the fireworks.
> I had a sleepless night. Spent the morning on the phone, making sure no family or friends were there.
> We knew it would happen....



I'm so sorry, Mariapia. I saw the news this morning and I am devastated for France. I am so glad that your friends and family are safe. This is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I'm so sorry, Mariapia. I saw the news this morning and I am devastated for France. I am so glad that your friends and family are safe. This is just heartbreaking.



misskris03 it's so good to hear from you. We have missed you!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Such a sad situation in France. It IS heartbreaking.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> misskris03 it's so good to hear from you. We have missed you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


+1000!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

I vote we hoist of carafe or two in honor of our French brethren tonight at the Mackeral.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I'm so sorry, Mariapia. I saw the news this morning and I am devastated for France. I am so glad that your friends and family are safe. This is just heartbreaking.


Thank you misskris!
So nice to see you back!
We missed you!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I vote we hoist of carafe or two in honor of our French brethren tonight at the Mackeral.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I'm so sorry, Mariapia. I saw the news this morning and I am devastated for France. I am so glad that your friends and family are safe. This is just heartbreaking.



Misskris! So good to see you back! We have missed you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I vote we hoist of carafe or two in honor of our French brethren tonight at the Mackeral.



Very good idea, Murphy. I have two cakes here waiting to be eaten.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


>



I have a question for my favorite bag expert.  I have seen a Speedy like Etro bag here on tpf. And admittedly I am pretty much in love with it. The Speedy design is so practical, but the LV ones are too expensive for my liking. Do you happen to know where Etro bags are made?


----------



## Ludmilla

This is the bag:







Like the real Speedy it is made of canvas. And I wonder if I should add a lightweight canvas bag... Hehehe. Maybe I am just trying not think about my back. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is the bag:
> 
> View attachment 3411305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411306
> 
> 
> Like the real Speedy it is made of canvas. And I wonder if I should add a lightweight canvas bag... Hehehe. Maybe I am just trying not think about my back. [emoji38]



I LOVE that. So gorgeous. Combines two of my favorite things: paisley and Italian leather. 
The ones I could find on line are made in Italy. 
They have the best smell don't you think?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I LOVE that. So gorgeous. Combines two of my favorite things: paisley and Italian leather.
> The ones I could find on line are made in Italy.
> They have the best smell don't you think?



Oh yes, they definitely have the best smell. [emoji38] I am so excited I could not figure out where the bags are made. Probably it is somewhere on their website right in my face. [emoji38]

Hehehe. I love paisley, too, and I really like the brown colours. I think it is so awesome. I like it much better than the real Speedy. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is the bag:
> 
> View attachment 3411305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411306
> 
> 
> Like the real Speedy it is made of canvas. And I wonder if I should add a lightweight canvas bag... Hehehe. Maybe I am just trying not think about my back. [emoji38]


Wow! I saw it in real life on one of my trips! 
Etro bags are made in Italy, Ludmilla! 
You can't go wrong!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes, they definitely have the best smell. [emoji38] I am so excited I could not figure out where the bags are made. Probably it is somewhere on their website right in my face. [emoji38]
> 
> Hehehe. I love paisley, too, and I really like the brown colours. I think it is so awesome. I like it much better than the real Speedy. [emoji38]



Well real Speedy's are nice and all but I was disappointed when I purchased mine and returned it for the Delightful. 
I do love the Speedy shape however. So functional. And easy to manage. 
I had to look awhile on different sites. I couldn't find it on Etro. 
Some I pulled up on Neiman Marcus and some on a resale site. The rest didn't state. 
The paisley on the Etro bag is awesome and I far prefer it to the LV speedy. 
I even like it better than the AH sticker bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I saw it in real life on one of my trips!
> Etro bags are made in Italy, Ludmilla!
> You can't go wrong!



Just thinking of Italian leather makes me smile!
Post pics if u purchase!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I saw it in real life on one of my trips!
> Etro bags are made in Italy, Ludmilla!
> You can't go wrong!



I have never seen them when I was in Italy. I think there are some stores that sell Etro bags in Munich. [emoji4]

Thank you so much again for your bag wisdom. [emoji6]



Murphy47 said:


> Well real Speedy's are nice and all but I was disappointed when I purchased mine and returned it for the Delightful.
> I do love the Speedy shape however. So functional. And easy to manage.
> I had to look awhile on different sites. I couldn't find it on Etro.
> Some I pulled up on Neiman Marcus and some on a resale site. The rest didn't state.
> The paisley on the Etro bag is awesome and I far prefer it to the LV speedy.
> I even like it better than the AH sticker bag.



I found the bag on the Etro site. Maybe they have a different one for Europe? Strange. Admittedly I have not checked all websites, yet, that sell this bag.

Did you have a Speedy or a Speedy B? If I am buying this one I think I would take one without the long strap as it is attached to the handles and not on each side of the bag (like Speedy B). How sad that you were disappointed with your Speedy. 

I really like the Speedy shape. My naked Speedy is one of my most used bags. And apart from the vachetta it is so worry free.

You like the Etro Speedy better than the AH sticker bag? Hm. I guess this means I should take the plunge at once.  (hehe. I will sleep it over a bit, though [emoji6]).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have never seen them when I was in Italy. I think there are some stores that sell Etro bags in Munich. [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you so much again for your bag wisdom. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> I found the bag on the Etro site. Maybe they have a different one for Europe? Strange. Admittedly I have not checked all websites, yet, that sell this bag.
> 
> Did you have a Speedy or a Speedy B? If I am buying this one I think I would take one without the long strap as it is attached to the handles and not on each side of the bag (like Speedy B). How sad that you were disappointed with your Speedy.
> 
> I really like the Speedy shape. My naked Speedy is one of my most used bags. And apart from the vachetta it is so worry free.
> 
> You like the Etro Speedy better than the AH sticker bag? Hm. I guess this means I should take the plunge at once.  (hehe. I will sleep it over a bit, though [emoji6]).


I wouldn't take the strap either considering it's attached to the handles.
Not very comfortable or convenient.
The bag is perfect without one!❤️❤️


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have never seen them when I was in Italy. I think there are some stores that sell Etro bags in Munich. [emoji4]
> 
> Thank you so much again for your bag wisdom. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> I found the bag on the Etro site. Maybe they have a different one for Europe? Strange. Admittedly I have not checked all websites, yet, that sell this bag.
> 
> Did you have a Speedy or a Speedy B? If I am buying this one I think I would take one without the long strap as it is attached to the handles and not on each side of the bag (like Speedy B). How sad that you were disappointed with your Speedy.
> 
> I really like the Speedy shape. My naked Speedy is one of my most used bags. And apart from the vachetta it is so worry free.
> 
> You like the Etro Speedy better than the AH sticker bag? Hm. I guess this means I should take the plunge at once.  (hehe. I will sleep it over a bit, though [emoji6]).



I am crazy about the Speedy shape. 
2 things caused me to return. 
The handles only have a 4 inch drop which didn't fit over my muscular forearms. 
The zipper didn't extend far enough so it was hard to get into and the teeth were VERY sharp. 
The sticker bag is awesome, but not as versatile. I love print bags personally but tire of them quickly. 
Since you carry the Naked speedy the most, I vote go with the Etro.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This is the bag:
> 
> View attachment 3411305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411306
> 
> 
> Like the real Speedy it is made of canvas. And I wonder if I should add a lightweight canvas bag... Hehehe. Maybe I am just trying not think about my back. [emoji38]


Saw color contrast version on etro site. If you want to give brown an electric kick.
http://d15lfhdxawa2eb.cloudfront.ne...-contrasting-details-162p0000113100600-33.jpg
Paisley feels British/Indian to me. Nice. Not too overpowering.

When fossil was great, had their similar style bag to this. But patchwork leather. Was awesome, complimented often.

Murphy has good point about zipper teeth--but have to feel irl to know comfort level. 

And hand-held didn't bother me, then--now, I'd want the strap. But etro strap version looks much smaller size. Maybe too small?

No experience with coated canvas. But you deal with a lot of rain--so seems perfect.

Concern:do you wear patterned clothes often? Would paisley detract? Or, not concerned (as me, the clash master)?

Overall--


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I wouldn't take the strap either considering it's attached to the handles.
> Not very comfortable or convenient.
> The bag is perfect without one![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I think so, too. [emoji38] And handheld should be much better for my neck. [emoji6]



Murphy47 said:


> I am crazy about the Speedy shape.
> 2 things caused me to return.
> The handles only have a 4 inch drop which didn't fit over my muscular forearms.
> The zipper didn't extend far enough so it was hard to get into and the teeth were VERY sharp.
> The sticker bag is awesome, but not as versatile. I love print bags personally but tire of them quickly.
> Since you carry the Naked speedy the most, I vote go with the Etro.



The short handle drop of the real Speedy is really a bummer. I have very thin forearmes. Also, I think that the handles of the Etro Speedy are a bit longer.

It was Mariapia who was/is lusting over the AH bag. [emoji3]



remainsilly said:


> Saw color contrast version on etro site. If you want to give brown an electric kick.
> http://d15lfhdxawa2eb.cloudfront.ne...-contrasting-details-162p0000113100600-33.jpg
> Paisley feels British/Indian to me. Nice. Not too overpowering.
> 
> When fossil was great, had their similar style bag to this. But patchwork leather. Was awesome, complimented often.
> 
> Murphy has good point about zipper teeth--but have to feel irl to know comfort level.
> 
> And hand-held didn't bother me, then--now, I'd want the strap. But etro strap version looks much smaller size. Maybe too small?
> 
> No experience with coated canvas. But you deal with a lot of rain--so seems perfect.
> 
> Concern:do you wear patterned clothes often? Would paisley detract? Or, not concerned (as me, the clash master)?
> 
> Overall--



Hehehe. I did see the colourful version, too, but have too agree with Murphy: I get tired of those quickly.

I think the Paisley is like the mono or the check pattern of LV. Very versatile and works with almost everything. [emoji4]

If the strap was attached like the strap of the Speedy B I would take a bag with strap option. 

Hm. I will wait until I have news about a certain job offer. Bag would be perfect for a celebration gift. At the moment I feel so stressed and down that every purchase would be stress shopping... And most stuff bought while stress shopping turned out somewhat meh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think so, too. [emoji38] And handheld should be much better for my neck. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> The short handle drop of the real Speedy is really a bummer. I have very thin forearmes. Also, I think that the handles of the Etro Speedy are a bit longer.
> 
> It was Mariapia who was/is lusting over the AH bag. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. I did see the colourful version, too, but have too agree with Murphy: I get tired of those quickly.
> 
> I think the Paisley is like the mono or the check pattern of LV. Very versatile and works with almost everything. [emoji4]
> 
> If the strap was attached like the strap of the Speedy B I would take a bag with strap option.
> 
> Hm. I will wait until I have news about a certain job offer. Bag would be perfect for a celebration gift. At the moment I feel so stressed and down that every purchase would be stress shopping... And most stuff bought while stress shopping turned out somewhat meh.


I know what you mean, Ludmilla!
You are under a lot of stress at the moment and might not enjoy getting it as much.
The Etro as a celebration gift.....pure heaven!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I think so, too. [emoji38] And handheld should be much better for my neck. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> The short handle drop of the real Speedy is really a bummer. I have very thin forearmes. Also, I think that the handles of the Etro Speedy are a bit longer.
> 
> It was Mariapia who was/is lusting over the AH bag. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. I did see the colourful version, too, but have too agree with Murphy: I get tired of those quickly.
> 
> I think the Paisley is like the mono or the check pattern of LV. Very versatile and works with almost everything. [emoji4]
> 
> If the strap was attached like the strap of the Speedy B I would take a bag with strap option.
> 
> Hm. I will wait until I have news about a certain job offer. Bag would be perfect for a celebration gift. At the moment I feel so stressed and down that every purchase would be stress shopping... And most stuff bought while stress shopping turned out somewhat meh.



Sorry to mix the bags up. 
Maybe we can all have the one we want now. Yeah. 
Maybe we should have a fashion night at the Mackeral next month to celebrate the end of summer???


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to mix the bags up.
> Maybe we can all have the one we want now. Yeah.
> Maybe we should have a fashion night at the Mackeral next month to celebrate the end of summer???


What do you mean the end of the summer, Murphy?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What do you mean the end of the summer, Murphy?



By the time we all get our lives sorted and plan this get together it will be September. 
I have 3 cars and a house with hail damage that I am still sorting out. 
The kids in my area are going back to school on August 9th and Marching Band just started so I won't have time to slow down for a bit. 
Sounds like everyone else is super busy too so I thought it might be just a little bit before we would have time to [emoji482][emoji322][emoji512][emoji253]. You know, party.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> By the time we all get our lives sorted and plan this get together it will be September.
> I have 3 cars and a house with hail damage that I am still sorting out.
> The kids in my area are going back to school on August 9th and Marching Band just started so I won't have time to slow down for a bit.
> Sounds like everyone else is super busy too so I thought it might be just a little bit before we would have time to [emoji482][emoji322][emoji512][emoji253]. You know, party.


Okay! I get it, Murphy.
I didn't know that kids in your place were going back to school on the 9th of August!
That sounds so early in the season.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Okay! I get it, Murphy.
> I didn't know that kids in your place were going back to school on the 9th of August!
> That sounds so early in the season.



It is STUPID early. Usually it's the third week of August which is also too early I think but this is just ridiculous. 
WAAAYYY to hot for the poor kids.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> misskris03 it's so good to hear from you. We have missed you!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Such a sad situation in France. It IS heartbreaking.





remainsilly said:


> +1000!!!!





Mariapia said:


> Thank you misskris!
> So nice to see you back!
> We missed you!





Ludmilla said:


> Misskris! So good to see you back! We have missed you.



Oh!  How kind! I've missed all of you. too! It's god to be back on the Island  Thank you for the warm welcome upon my return. I'll try not to go away for so long again


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> This is the bag:
> 
> View attachment 3411305
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411306
> 
> 
> Like the real Speedy it is made of canvas. And I wonder if I should add a lightweight canvas bag... Hehehe. Maybe I am just trying not think about my back. [emoji38]



It's gorgeous. I love the paisley.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> It is STUPID early. Usually it's the third week of August which is also too early I think but this is just ridiculous.
> WAAAYYY to hot for the poor kids.



Oh yes, it's far too hot in early august. Did they push the semester into early August so that the students will be done with the first semester by Winter break? The school I work at is thinking of doing that. Allegedly, it's less stressful for the students not to have to come back from break and take their finals. I haven't seen the research on it, so I don't know. When I was a kid, we didn't start until after Labor Day, but that was a million years ago.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Oh yes, it's far too hot in early august. Did they push the semester into early August so that the students will be done with the first semester by Winter break? The school I work at is thinking of doing that. Allegedly, it's less stressful for the students not to have to come back from break and take their finals. I haven't seen the research on it, so I don't know. When I was a kid, we didn't start until after Labor Day, but that was a million years ago.



Fall break is a ridiculous waste of time. Start later and skip it. Do we need all these breaks? I would like to get it done and over with.


----------



## Mariapia

In France, school resumes at the beginning of September.
Then there is a two weeks break before All Saints Day. 
Two weeks holiday for Christmas.
Two week breaks  again  at the end of February ( depending on the area)
Two weeks break 6 or 7 weeks later ( around Easter)
And finally summer vacations starting at the beginning of July.
All in all the kids go to school for 6 weeks then have a two weeks vacation and so on.
It seems that it satisfies both students and teachers....And holiday resorts!


----------



## Murphy47

I like the resort part! In fact sign me up!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am in danger!
This morning, I walked past what I call the Bao Bao shop and....couldn't help ....walking in.
The lady owner recognized me at once and told me "my" bag was still there...
She also said there had been a mistake in the pricing.
The bag didn't cost € 1480 but,,,, €1305 ....only 
She added that she could do a little something if I was still interested 
So here I am now.....thinking about it even more than before!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am in danger!
> This morning, I walked past what I call the Bao Bao shop and....couldn't help ....walking in.
> The lady owner recognized me at once and told me "my" bag was still there...
> She also said there had been a mistake in the pricing.
> The bag didn't cost € 1480 but,,,, €1305 ....only
> She added that she could do a little something if I was still interested
> So here I am now.....thinking about it even more than before!



Well if the purchase won't keep you from eating or living indoors I say go for it! 
But I am a big @ss enabler. [emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Here is the bag. I finally manages to download the pic .... Not the bag


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well if the purchase won't keep you from eating or living indoors I say go for it!
> But I am a big @ss enabler. [emoji106]


I eat practically nothing....


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I eat practically nothing....



That is an excellent rationalization 
I'm with Murphy, if you love it and you're not going to starve or become homeless..but I am the daughter of a person who once ate only peanut butter sandwiches and walked to work for 2 weeks rain or shine so she could buy a beautiful hat that left her with 23 cents. And did not regret the decision. 

Fwiw, a mom at my son's school carries a bao bao and it is a great looking and truly unique bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I eat practically nothing....



Then is sounds like you are set. I say go for it.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That is an excellent rationalization
> I'm with Murphy, if you love it and you're not going to starve or become homeless..but I am the daughter of a person who once ate only peanut butter sandwiches and walked to work for 2 weeks rain or shine so she could buy a beautiful hat that left her with 23 cents. And did not regret the decision.
> 
> Fwiw, a mom at my son's school carries a bao bao and it is a great looking and truly unique bag.


Thank you for your opinion, misskris.
i totally understand the person who only ate sandwiches and walked to work to be able to buy the hat
But what holds me back is the price...
Could it be an awfully expensive bag for.....what it is?
If I knew nothing about it, just saw it on someone, I would think it costs around €150 max! 
And even €150 for a bag is not cheap in my country....
I am now back to square one.....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Then is sounds like you are set. I say go for it.


Yes but as they say here on TPF my next destination would be Ban Island for a few years.....
No more dreams about bags.....Unbearable!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Yes but as they say here on TPF my next destination would be Ban Island for a few years.....
> No more dreams about bags.....Unbearable!


Hmm.
Do you like the bao bao enough to *replace* a bag from your collection?
Would you be willing to do *1 in--1 out* to own?
If yes, more than infatuation. So select bag to sell/donate & go for it. 
If no, olympics will begin soon. So join the runners, heading *away* from bag store.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Do you like the bao bao enough to *replace* a bag from your collection?
> Would you be willing to do *1 in--1 out* to own?
> If yes, more than infatuation. So select bag to sell/donate & go for it.
> If no, olympics will begin soon. So join the runners, heading *away* from bag store.


Funny thing is there are no luxury shops in my home town so I thought that I was away from temptations of all kinds. The boutique is not an expensive one. All the ladies shopping there this morning didn't even look at the bags. Some probably thought I was crazy... if they heard the owner talk about the price....
Anyway, I always find it difficult to make a decision....
I think too much...
I had better take your advice and start running.... That I can do....


----------



## Ludmilla

Difficult decision. It is a lot money. Not sure if I can give you good advice. Have you looked at the pre-loved market for Bao Bao? Is it possible to find the same bag there for a better price? I for myself like hunting the pre-loved market as it gives you more time to think about a purchase.
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Difficult decision. It is a lot money. Not sure if I can give you good advice. Have you looked at the pre-loved market for Bao Bao? Is it possible to find the same bag there for a better price? I for myself like hunting the pre-loved market as it gives you more time to think about a purchase.
> Good luck deciding!


Thank you for your advice, Ludmilla!
There are very few preowned Bao Bao as the brand is rather confidential. 
I haven't seen any  on online European consignment stores either.
Sometimes I think that only TPF has heard of the brand.....


----------



## remainsilly

We islanders must look within.
For such difficult bag decisions.
And ask quietly: *What would Fim do?*


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We islanders must look within.
> For such difficult bag decisions.
> And ask quietly: *What would Fim do?*



I think she would say to sleep on it and see how you feel in the morning. 
My experience with bags that are too upscale is they sit in the closet because I am afraid to carry them often.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your advice, Ludmilla!
> There are very few preowned Bao Bao as the brand is rather confidential.
> I haven't seen any  on online European consignment stores either.
> Sometimes I think that only TPF has heard of the brand.....





remainsilly said:


> We islanders must look within.
> For such difficult bag decisions.
> And ask quietly: *What would Fim do?*





Murphy47 said:


> I think she would say to sleep on it and see how you feel in the morning.
> My experience with bags that are too upscale is they sit in the closet because I am afraid to carry them often.



I agree with Remainsilly and Murphy - sleep it over. And keep in mind if the bag really meets your expectations and if you would use it a lot.
Hm. Yes, I think this is what Fim would say, also. Missing her a lot.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I agree with Remainsilly and Murphy - sleep it over. And keep in mind if the bag really meets your expectations and if you would use it a lot.
> Hm. Yes, I think this is what Fim would say, also. Missing her a lot.


It's also the question I have been asking myself....What would Fim say?
I miss her wisdom , her kindness so much ❤️❤️
I also asked myself why I was so busy thinking about bags which I might not buy in the end?
Certainly to stop thinking about serious matters.
I am going to the ceremony in honour of the Promenade des Anglais victims in a few minutes.
I think the whole town with be there...


----------



## Mariapia

I am back....Lots of emotion and sorrow.
I just turned on the TV. In Nice, the representatives of the Government left the ceremony....insulted by a part of the crowd.
How is that possible on such a sad day?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am back....Lots of emotion and sorrow.
> I just turned on the TV. In Nice, the representatives of the Government left the ceremony....insulted by a part of the crowd.
> How is that possible on such a sad day?



Politicians have too much ego, even at a time like this. 
They act inappropriately in my country too. 
Lack of empathy for others often gets people in trouble. My heart goes with you today.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Politicians have too much ego, even at a time like this.
> They act inappropriately in my country too.
> Lack of empathy for others often gets people in trouble. My heart goes with you today.


Thank you, Murphy!❤️❤️
In fact, lots of people think the lorry should not have been on the Prom which had been turned into a pedestrian walk during the fireworks. They blame it on the Government who didn't  deploy enough police to prevent this type of action....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Murphy![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> In fact, lots of people think the lorry should not have been on the Prom which had been turned into a pedestrian walk during the fireworks. They blame it on the Government who didn't  deploy enough police to prevent this type of action....



More police would have been good. 
A lorry driver is never given a second glance even though in this case it was evening. An unusual time of day for deliveries. 
Coulda, woulda, shoulda. 
We can only go forward and be more vigilant.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Murphy![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> In fact, lots of people think the lorry should not have been on the Prom which had been turned into a pedestrian walk during the fireworks. They blame it on the Government who didn't  deploy enough police to prevent this type of action....



Awww. I am so sorry, Mariapia. Hugs to you. [emoji173]️




Murphy47 said:


> More police would have been good.
> A lorry driver is never given a second glance even though in this case it was evening. An unusual time of day for deliveries.
> Coulda, woulda, shoulda.
> We can only go forward and be more vigilant.



I agree. No one knows what might have happened if there would have been more police...

Such a terrible tragedy. The people of France must be so tired of it all.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Awww. I am so sorry, Mariapia. Hugs to you. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. No one knows what might have happened if there would have been more police...
> 
> Such a terrible tragedy. The people of France must be so tired of it all.



Luckily the French are a tough and resilient people.
Hugs to you


----------



## Murphy47

Saw this on my news feed. Evidently the pile got bigger and someone set it on fire. 
XLNT idea mes amis.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Saw this on my news feed. Evidently the pile got bigger and someone set it on fire.
> XLNT idea mes amis.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3413421


Thanks for sharing this.
A great tragedy should not be wept alone. Or silently.
Only in France could the expression become such art, however.
I wish for healing, to all.


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you ladies for all your nice words.


----------



## Mariapia

I took a picture of a bag whose owner passed away a few months ago at the age of 104!
One of her cousins who knows I am a bag collector thought I might like it and brought it to me.
I don't know how old the bag is. It' s in perfect condition and obviously pure vintage.
Not really my style but ....still beautiful and well made.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3413711
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a picture of a bag whose owner passed away a few months ago at the age of 104!
> One of her cousins who knows I am a bag collector thought I might like it and brought it to me.
> I don't know how old the bag is. It' s in perfect condition and obviously pure vintage.
> Not really my style but ....still beautiful and well made.



Aww. The bag is very pretty. You are a lucky lady. Those vintage beauties are incredibly well made.
Do you know the brand?


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you Ludmilla!
The logo corresponds to Cartier.
It's a very classic ladybag ....
I think the leather is box-calf.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Ludmilla!
> The logo corresponds to Cartier.
> It's a very classic ladybag ....
> I think the leather is box-calf.


I am not sure it's authentic of course.....
Got to investigate...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am not sure it's authentic of course.....
> Got to investigate...



Looks beautiful. 
Hopefully today will be a good day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not sure it's authentic of course.....
> Got to investigate...



I do not believe that it is a fake if it is a vintage bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I do not believe that it is a fake if it is a vintage bag.


I know nothing about the brand, Ludmilla.
Since the LV story...I have been paranoid.
I would never have thought limited editions could be counterfeited . And yet, we know it now, they can.
I think some vintage bags can be fakes as well.
I hope "mine" is okay!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I know nothing about the brand, Ludmilla.
> Since the LV story...I have been paranoid.
> I would never have thought limited editions could be counterfeited . And yet, we know it now, they can.
> I think some vintage bags can be fakes as well.
> I hope "mine" is okay!



Sad but true. 
Dooney and Coach were very much faked back in the day as well as LV. 
Not sure Cartier was ever on the fake radar though.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sad but true.
> Dooney and Coach were very much faked back in the day as well as LV.
> Not sure Cartier was ever on the fake radar though.



All brands are faked, Murphy!
Cartier bags are not popular in France contrary to their watches  and jewels but they must be in some parts of the world.
My bag is still a mystery, at least for now....


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy anxiously waiting to go to work with me, tomorrow.




I am not as anxiously. But off time is over now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sad but true.
> Dooney and Coach were very much faked back in the day as well as LV.
> Not sure Cartier was ever on the fake radar though.





Mariapia said:


> All brands are faked, Murphy!
> Cartier bags are not popular in France contrary to their watches  and jewels but they must be in some parts of the world.
> My bag is still a mystery, at least for now....



Those fakes are really off-putting.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> All brands are faked, Murphy!
> Cartier bags are not popular in France contrary to their watches  and jewels but they must be in some parts of the world.
> My bag is still a mystery, at least for now....



That is so very true. Sad and wrong but true.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy anxiously waiting to go to work with me, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3414005
> 
> 
> I am not as anxiously. But off time is over now.



Love that bag. Perfect for so many occasions.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy anxiously waiting to go to work with me, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3414005
> 
> 
> I am not as anxiously. But off time is over now.


She is so beautiful, Ludmilla, that she will cheer you up all day
No stress, lovely Alexa will be looking after you!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag. Perfect for so many occasions.


Alexa is pure perfection!


Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag. Perfect for so many occasions.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy anxiously waiting to go to work with me, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3414005
> 
> 
> I am not as anxiously. But off time is over now.


Oak lexy should protect you against anything. Postman lock plates have special magic, under the tree.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Oak lexy should protect you against anything. Postman lock plates have special magic, under the tree.


Does Mulberry have a lucky charm with the lucky tree?
We could attach it to all our bags and be lucky every day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag. Perfect for so many occasions.





Mariapia said:


> Alexa is pure perfection!





remainsilly said:


> Oak lexy should protect you against anything. Postman lock plates have special magic, under the tree.



Thank you, ladies!!! Lexy is sitting on my desk giving me the pleasure to touch her now and then.  It does have magic powers.
Hmmm. A bag charm with the Mulberry tree would be very nice. But I guess we will have to wait for the next designer...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies!!! Lexy is sitting on my desk giving me the pleasure to touch her now and then.  It does have magic powers.
> Hmmm. A bag charm with the Mulberry tree would be very nice. But I guess we will have to wait for the next designer...



They have a new designer over at Mulberry? 
Caught sight of a thread ranting on dyed shearling. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I guess it's not too popular.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies!!! Lexy is sitting on my desk giving me the pleasure to touch her now and then.  It does have magic powers.
> Hmmm. A bag charm with the Mulberry tree would be very nice. But I guess we will have to wait for the next designer...


I don't mind waiting, Ludmilla !


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They have a new designer over at Mulberry?
> Caught sight of a thread ranting on dyed shearling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414784
> 
> I guess it's not too popular.


Oh dear!
Did they really dye those lovely sheep' wool?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't mind waiting, Ludmilla !



Good morning Ludmilla and Mariapia! How are you ladies? It's been a sad week on both sides of the pond. 
Here's hoping to [emoji173]️ peace and handbags for all this coming week.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Did they really dye those lovely sheep' wool?



Not sure if it's real or a filter but I thought it was funny. 
I love this forum, but people get so upset when designers change things up. 
I get just a frustrated as the next girl when something I love and wear gets discontinued but I don't swear off an entire line because of a few bags that obviously not targeted at me. 
Construction winding down in my neighborhood. The last roof except for mine is going on today across the street. 
I can't decide between dark brown or black shingles. The house color is gray (Dorian Gray) to be exact with white trim and black shutters. I am leaning towards black, but afraid it will be too hot in the summer. Any thoughts?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure if it's real or a filter but I thought it was funny.
> I love this forum, but people get so upset when designers change things up.
> I get just a frustrated as the next girl when something I love and wear gets discontinued but I don't swear off an entire line because of a few bags that obviously not targeted at me.
> Construction winding down in my neighborhood. The last roof except for mine is going on today across the street.
> I can't decide between dark brown or black shingles. The house color is gray (Dorian Gray) to be exact with white trim and black shutters. I am leaning towards black, but afraid it will be too hot in the summer. Any thoughts?


Brown with grey--unsure.
Have seen black with grey--nice.
Spring for layer of barrier insulation, rolled between shingles & roof. And attic vents/fan. No problem.

Mulb forum's current uproar goes deeper than 1 ugly bag. Or 1 clueless, cocky designer. Sadly.
Entire company attitude changed. Told fans, with 100s of mulb bags, their collections are "over." And no less than 14-16 weeks for each costly repair--if repair at all. Plus new designer turned out bags resembling cheap versions of other brands. Bragging were "evolved" & "better."
Well, lots of other brands seem less trouble. And nicer. Sadly.
But, not dumping beloved mulb collection. Unevolved, without poppers & python skin, suits me fine.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure if it's real or a filter but I thought it was funny.
> I love this forum, but people get so upset when designers change things up.
> I get just a frustrated as the next girl when something I love and wear gets discontinued but I don't swear off an entire line because of a few bags that obviously not targeted at me.
> Construction winding down in my neighborhood. The last roof except for mine is going on today across the street.
> I can't decide between dark brown or black shingles. The house color is gray (Dorian Gray) to be exact with white trim and black shutters. I am leaning towards black, but afraid it will be too hot in the summer. Any thoughts?


Black ! Will be great with the grey
I don't know whether it will be too hot for summer.
Let's wait for our friends to chime in...❤️


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Black ! Will be great with the grey
> I don't know whether it will be too hot for summer.
> Let's wait for our friends to chime in...❤️


I knew remainsilly would very resourceful!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I knew remainsilly would very resourceful!


And yet--my roof, here, is brown.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> And yet--my roof, here, is brown.


But is your house grey?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> But is your house grey?


No.
More brown tones. Like a happy tree.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> No.
> More brown tones. Like a happy tree.


Wow! Any mod pic?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Brown with grey--unsure.
> Have seen black with grey--nice.
> Spring for layer of barrier insulation, rolled between shingles & roof. And attic vents/fan. No problem.
> 
> Mulb forum's current uproar goes deeper than 1 ugly bag. Or 1 clueless, cocky designer. Sadly.
> Entire company attitude changed. Told fans, with 100s of mulb bags, their collections are "over." And no less than 14-16 weeks for each costly repair--if repair at all. Plus new designer turned out bags resembling cheap versions of other brands. Bragging were "evolved" & "better."
> Well, lots of other brands seem less trouble. And nicer. Sadly.
> But, not dumping beloved mulb collection. Unevolved, without poppers & python skin, suits me fine.



Now that is just WRONG of Mulberry. The nastiness being thrown makes sense now. 
Coach pulled that same crap and look what happened to them. Can't Harley give them away. Michael Kors same thing. 
Poo poo on them then. Why insult people who have been loyal to your brand?
Shall we take a picture of the current directors and put it on the dart board at the Mackeral? 
I think our beloved landlord has finally patched the holes for our temper tantrum over Mr. C[emoji457]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They have a new designer over at Mulberry?
> Caught sight of a thread ranting on dyed shearling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3414784
> 
> I guess it's not too popular.



Hm. Did I miss a Mackerel party? Or do I have just problems remembering it? [emoji15][emoji15]



Murphy47 said:


> Not sure if it's real or a filter but I thought it was funny.
> I love this forum, but people get so upset when designers change things up.
> I get just a frustrated as the next girl when something I love and wear gets discontinued but I don't swear off an entire line because of a few bags that obviously not targeted at me.
> Construction winding down in my neighborhood. The last roof except for mine is going on today across the street.
> I can't decide between dark brown or black shingles. The house color is gray (Dorian Gray) to be exact with white trim and black shutters. I am leaning towards black, but afraid it will be too hot in the summer. Any thoughts?



Black! [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Now that is just WRONG of Mulberry. The nastiness being thrown makes sense now.
> Coach pulled that same crap and look what happened to them. Can't Harley give them away. Michael Kors same thing.
> Poo poo on them then. Why insult people who have been loyal to your brand?
> Shall we take a picture of the current directors and put it on the dart board at the Mackeral?
> I think our beloved landlord has finally patched the holes for our temper tantrum over Mr. C[emoji457]



Yes, there are many many parallels between Mulb and Coach. 
I am in for the dart board!
The gossip about Mr C. And AJ was just gossip, wasn't it??? [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. Did I miss a Mackerel party? Or do I have just problems remembering it? [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> Black! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many many parallels between Mulb and Coach.
> I am in for the dart board!
> The gossip about Mr C. And AJ was just gossip, wasn't it??? [emoji38]



I don't know. I do not think so. Evidently he has a thing for sleeping with his co stars.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. Did I miss a Mackerel party? Or do I have just problems remembering it? [emoji15][emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> Black! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are many many parallels between Mulb and Coach.
> I am in for the dart board!
> The gossip about Mr C. And AJ was just gossip, wasn't it??? [emoji38]



Did not miss a party. 
This was a while ago at our St. Patrick's day fest.


----------



## Mariapia

I am in for the dart board too!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Oak Lexy anxiously waiting to go to work with me, tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 3414005
> 
> 
> 
> I am not as anxiously. But off time is over now.



Such a great bag! My favorite style of all, I think. And that rich oak brown is luscious.


remainsilly said:


> Mulb forum's current uproar goes deeper than 1 ugly bag. Or 1 clueless, cocky designer. Sadly.
> Entire company attitude changed. Told fans, with 100s of mulb bags, their collections are "over." And no less than 14-16 weeks for each costly repair--if repair at all. Plus new designer turned out bags resembling cheap versions of other brands. Bragging were "evolved" & "better."
> Well, lots of other brands seem less trouble. And nicer. Sadly.
> But, not dumping beloved mulb collection. Unevolved, without poppers & python skin, suits me fine.



I followed your link to the Mulberry page on the other thread with the "bad" designer bags. Wow. What are they thinking? Mulberry used to make such fantastic, original but classic styles. In addition to the obvious design shortcomings, I fail to see how this new "evolution" is a good business decision. Boo.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Such a great bag! My favorite style of all, I think. And that rich oak brown is luscious.
> 
> 
> I followed your link to the Mulberry page on the other thread with the "bad" designer bags. Wow. What are they thinking? Mulberry used to make such fantastic, original but classic styles. In addition to the obvious design shortcomings, I fail to see how this new "evolution" is a good business decision. Boo.



Boo is right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I don't know. I do not think so. Evidently he has a thing for sleeping with his co stars.



Boo then! Not a fan of AJ and he HAS a cute wife! [emoji35]



Murphy47 said:


> Did not miss a party.
> This was a while ago at our St. Patrick's day fest.



Thank God. I thought my brain starts falling apart. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Such a great bag! My favorite style of all, I think. And that rich oak brown is luscious.
> 
> 
> I followed your link to the Mulberry page on the other thread with the "bad" designer bags. Wow. What are they thinking? Mulberry used to make such fantastic, original but classic styles. In addition to the obvious design shortcomings, I fail to see how this new "evolution" is a good business decision. Boo.



Thank you! [emoji4] They have discontinued it, now. As the director of Mulb stated it: "The Alexa is over." [emoji24]
Well, I have already too much handbags. Not too bad that I do not like there new stuff overly much. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji4] They have discontinued it, now. As the director of Mulb stated it: "The Alexa is over." [emoji24]
> Well, I have already too much handbags. Not too bad that I do not like there new stuff overly much. [emoji38]


The Alexa is over? How can Mulberry decide they will stop making one of their most beautiful bags?
Fortunately you are the happy owner of two, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The Alexa is over? How can Mulberry decide they will stop making one of their most beautiful bags?
> Fortunately you are the happy owner of two, Ludmilla!



Why get rid of such an iconic bag?
Dumb.


----------



## Mariapia

They probably want to sell new models at a much higher price.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> They probably want to sell new models at a much higher price.....



So true. 
I don't understand companies that alienate their original customer base to be "new and different".


----------



## Ludmilla

Guess the main problem around the Alexa was the fact that they want to let the new designer shine. Would have been pretty embarrassing if the old stuff sells better than the new stuff. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Guess the main problem around the Alexa was the fact that they want to let the new designer shine. Would have been pretty embarrassing if the old stuff sells better than the new stuff. [emoji3]



That would not surprise me at all. Sometimes older is better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That would not surprise me at all. Sometimes older is better.



Yup. We will see how long this new designer lasts...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yup. We will see how long this new designer lasts...


Until some child gets an eye gouged out by  mama's new mulb deer ring.
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/QR2036_000C920_L?v=3&w=1462


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Until some child gets an eye gouged out by  mama's new mulb deer ring.
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/QR2036_000C920_L?v=3&w=1462



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die. I really need that ring for my boss, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I die. I really need that ring for my boss, though.


We all need that kind of ring!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We all need that kind of ring!



True. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> True. [emoji6]


We should make those useful rings and sell them on eBay! 
We would become millionnaires in one week!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We should make those useful rings and sell them on eBay!
> We would become millionnaires in one week!



I am all for this. Sign me up!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We should make those useful rings and sell them on eBay!
> We would become millionnaires in one week!





Murphy47 said:


> I am all for this. Sign me up!!



Great idea. I'm in, too. Can't wait to become a millionaire and quit. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

We could hop into a plane and fly to the Carabbean....transfer our money to a bank in the Caymans Islands,
pay no taxes anywhere, forget about snow, cold and hail....
Shop at all posh places...
Have Birkins in all colours.
Go to the spa everyday.
Have our private coach..
Drive a Porsche Cayenne....
And look at suntanned bachalors....behind our Dolce & Gabbana glasses.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We could hop into a plane and fly to the Carabbean....transfer our money to a bank in the Caymans Islands,
> pay no taxes anywhere, forget about snow, cold and hail....
> Shop at all posh places...
> Have Birkins in all colours.
> Go to the spa everyday.
> Have our private coach..
> Drive a Porsche Cayenne....
> And look at suntanned bachalors....behind our Dolce & Gabbana glasses.



I prefer a BMW. 
With a Gucci Garden bag. 
Aside from these small details I am all in.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I prefer a BMW.
> With a Gucci Garden bag.
> Aside from these small details I am all in.


Very small details indeed!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Very small details indeed!



We need variety of course. 
I have been imagining the scene all morning. 
OF COURSE we are thinner and more tan. 
We look fabulous in our $500 bathing suits. 
The tropical drinks have no calories and cause no hangovers. 
The cabana boys think we are awesome. 
A fleet of snazzy cars is at our disposal to whisk us to upscale shopping destinations at our merest whim. 
Dealing with the roofing people is going to be so boring after this.....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We need variety of course.
> I have been imagining the scene all morning.
> OF COURSE we are thinner and more tan.
> We look fabulous in our $500 bathing suits.
> The tropical drinks have no calories and cause no hangovers.
> The cabana boys think we are awesome.
> A fleet of snazzy cars is at our disposal to whisk us to upscale shopping destinations at our merest whim.
> Dealing with the roofing people is going to be so boring after this.....


Wow! ❤️❤️
Keep seeing one of those gorgeous cabana boys behind every worker in sight...
I am sure it will help you go through the whole thing, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Keep seeing one of those gorgeous cabana boys behind every worker in sight...
> I am sure it will help you go through the whole thing, Murphy!



I believe it will. 
Tiki huts. Fresh seafood (if you like that sort of thing). Exotic fruits and vegs. 
And gorgeous cabana boys. Mmmmm.


----------



## Murphy47

In my dream, all cabana boys look like this:


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> In my dream, all cabana boys look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3417108


Of course!
That's the guy I was alluding to.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Of course!
> That's the guy I was alluding to.....



I had thought as much [emoji39]
Excellent choice my friend.


----------



## remainsilly

Wow! You ladies are great planners!

I'm still designing our island product-- ring with huge snaggle claw. And optional rocket launcher. For hungry community of disgruntled workers. Who shop ebay. Hoping to find overbearing boss solutions. Which involve a good eye gouge & fire.

But, sign me up for a cold drink. With fruit bits & fun paper umbrella.
Or, just the paper umbrella.
Love to play with those.


----------



## remainsilly

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...-zRY6Nmnu018qjznF9m7amw8yvLHD_YaV0NIfLe2KNR6g
Hopefully, ring *weight* won't bother the truly determined.
Needs more fuel tanks...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...-zRY6Nmnu018qjznF9m7amw8yvLHD_YaV0NIfLe2KNR6g
> Hopefully, ring *weight* won't bother the truly determined.
> Needs more fuel tanks...



Rocket fuel or nitrogen?
One I have the other requires a special license.


----------



## Murphy47

Goodness. It seems no one can catch a break this week from awful violence. Hope everyone is safe [emoji120]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Goodness. It seems no one can catch a break this week from awful violence. Hope everyone is safe [emoji120]


I have just turned on the TV!
Hope everyone is safe too...
When will this violence stop?


----------



## Ludmilla

Just horrible.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Just horrible.



It's becoming almost surreal. I wonder why the violence seems to be escalating?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's becoming almost surreal. I wonder why the violence seems to be escalating?



Yes, it is becoming surreal. I think media is pushing the violence. As soon as something happens we are flooded with the bloody news. People that are up for mischief realise that they have a great stage for their bloodshed.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is becoming surreal. I think media is pushing the violence. As soon as something happens we are flooded with the bloody news. People that are up for mischief realise that they have a great stage for their bloodshed.



I think you are correct that the media just makes it worse. 24 hour news has a massive downside.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think you are correct that the media just makes it worse. 24 hour news has a massive downside.



Yes. They are sending non stop since two hours repeating the same questions over and over. No one can tell what happened. They only increase the panic and drama.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. They are sending non stop since two hours repeating the same questions over and over. No one can tell what happened. They only increase the panic and drama.



Sometimes the only thing to do is switch stations to the Food Network which shows no news at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sometimes the only thing to do is switch stations to the Food Network which shows no news at all.



Turned off the TV. Hard to escape though. I have friends and family there.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Turned off the TV. Hard to escape though. I have friends and family there.



I am sure it is very difficult. Hopefully you have been in touch with your dear ones. 
I will hold them in my heart.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Turned off the TV. Hard to escape though. I have friends and family there.


Do you have news of your friends and family, Ludmilla?
I hope everyone is safely indoors..


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Guess the main problem around the Alexa was the fact that they want to let the new designer shine. Would have been pretty embarrassing if the old stuff sells better than the new stuff. [emoji3]



That's probably true. 
I'll have to save up for a preloved model.   Before they're all gone


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am sure it is very difficult. Hopefully you have been in touch with your dear ones.
> I will hold them in my heart.





Mariapia said:


> Do you have news of your friends and family, Ludmilla?
> I hope everyone is safely indoors..



Yes, thank you. I was able to hear back from all of them. Have not heard from my cousin, but seems like she is on the phone. The husband from one friend arrived this minute at home. It is all so very scary. 
Thanks for your support, ladies. It means a lot to me.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Turned off the TV. Hard to escape though. I have friends and family there.



I hope everyone is okay. It's so awful.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I hope everyone is okay. It's so awful.



Yes, they are. Thank you. Just checked them.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> That's probably true.
> I'll have to save up for a preloved model.   Before they're all gone



You will get a perfect pre-loved one. I read somewhere that bags that are discontinued have lower prices on the pre-loved market. Just keep an eye open.

God. Talking about bags is a relieve. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You will get a perfect pre-loved one. I read somewhere that bags that are discontinued have lower prices on the pre-loved market. Just keep an eye open.
> 
> God. Talking about bags is a relieve. [emoji4]



It makes things feel a little more normal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It makes things feel a little more normal.



Yes.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, thank you. I was able to hear back from all of them. Have not heard from my cousin, but seems like she is on the phone. The husband from one friend arrived this minute at home. It is all so very scary.
> Thanks for your support, ladies. It means a lot to me.


What a relief for you, Ludmilla!❤️❤️


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry dog asks why people don't eat more hornets? Drink more water together? Then droop their jowls onto the floor & dream more leg-kicking dreams?


I find myself asking the same, after hearing Munich news. And Nice. And Dallas. And all the rest. Sad.

Sending healing thoughts.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog asks why people don't eat more hornets? Drink more water together? Then droop their jowls onto the floor & dream more leg-kicking dreams?
> View attachment 3417445
> 
> I find myself asking the same, after hearing Munich news. And Nice. And Dallas. And all the rest. Sad.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts.


Your lovely dog is bringing a smile to everyone's face today, remainsilly!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog asks why people don't eat more hornets? Drink more water together? Then droop their jowls onto the floor & dream more leg-kicking dreams?
> View attachment 3417445
> 
> I find myself asking the same, after hearing Munich news. And Nice. And Dallas. And all the rest. Sad.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts.



No answer to those questions, Mulberry dog. [emoji17]



Mariapia said:


> Your lovely dog is bringing a smile to everyone's face today, remainsilly!



Yes, I agree. [emoji4] [emoji173]️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Are any of you guys into vintage bags and/or refurbishing them? I love leather spray paint for effortlessly breathing new life into a bag with great leather and design but a faded look and a color I don't prefer.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are any of you guys into vintage bags and/or refurbishing them? I love leather spray paint for effortlessly breathing new life into a bag with great leather and design but a faded look and a color I don't prefer.



I wish I could do refurbishing. 
Alas, I have no crafting genes. 
Things I attempt to create tend to look like they were done by a kindergartner.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> You will get a perfect pre-loved one. I read somewhere that bags that are discontinued have lower prices on the pre-loved market. Just keep an eye open.
> 
> God. Talking about bags is a relieve. [emoji4]



I hope you're right about the resale market. The low pound might work in my favor, too. 

Yes, it's nice to talk about small things sometimes. Big things can be so overwhelming, especially when there's nothing you can do about them.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I wish I could do refurbishing.
> Alas, I have no crafting genes.
> Things I attempt to create tend to look like they were done by a kindergartner.



Me too. I can't even wrap a present like an adult.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Mulberry dog asks why people don't eat more hornets? Drink more water together? Then droop their jowls onto the floor & dream more leg-kicking dreams?
> View attachment 3417445
> 
> I find myself asking the same, after hearing Munich news. And Nice. And Dallas. And all the rest. Sad.
> 
> Sending healing thoughts.



Aww. Mulberry Dog is adorable. And smarter than many people.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Me too. I can't even wrap a present like an adult.



My hubbie wraps the presents at our house. 
Mine always look like demented elves on crack wrapped them.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> My hubbie wraps the presents at our house.
> Mine always look like demented elves on crack wrapped them.


My ex does all of the "Santa" wrapping, too. That's how the kids could "tell" which ones were from Mom & Dad & which were from Santa. He also gets stuck wrapping for all of the birthday gifts for extended family and parties. 
He's a good ex. and a very loving dad  I'm very lucky.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> My ex does all of the "Santa" wrapping, too. That's how the kids could "tell" which ones were from Mom & Dad & which were from Santa. He also gets stuck wrapping for all of the birthday gifts for extended family and parties.
> He's a good ex. and a very loving dad  I'm very lucky.



Yes you are!
My husband also irons and makes all the sammiches. 
He's a great hubbie.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for pup love.
I admit, he's my buddy.
---
Your hubbies & exes wrap presents? Make sammiches?
Very lucky ladies!

Man in my life attaches written notes to small, plastic turtle figurine. Using rubber band. 
Then leaves in different places. For me to find.
He calls them, "stealth turtle messages."

He must learn the tastier, sandwich way. Oh yes.


----------



## remainsilly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Are any of you guys into vintage bags and/or refurbishing them? I love leather spray paint for effortlessly breathing new life into a bag with great leather and design but a faded look and a color I don't prefer.


I don't get past the "expectant glaring" phase of bag refurbishment.
Into the hard part. With work & thought.
If they refuse to respond to my unrealistic expectations & glaring--done.
I lack mad skills, obviously.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for pup love.
> I admit, he's my buddy.
> ---
> Your hubbies & exes wrap presents? Make sammiches?
> Very lucky ladies!
> 
> Man in my life attaches written notes to small, plastic turtle figurine. Using rubber band.
> Then leaves in different places. For me to find.
> He calls them, "stealth turtle messages."
> 
> He must learn the tastier, sandwich way. Oh yes.



In order to get hubbie to make sammiches you must let him make BIG MANLY sammiches. 
You must also buy toaster oven that can fly the space shuttle. The more knobs dials and keypads it has the better. He will be convinced that NO ONE else can operate this MANLY machine and this you will not have to make sammiches. 
As for ironing, my DH likes to look sharp and he thinks my ironing skills are SUB PAR. Therefore he irons. 
Wrapping presents falls under CRAFTING SKILLS of which I have none so there you are. 
Do not let this modern man fool you. He will STEP OVER kids, dogs and dirty laundry to get to his gaming computer and swear he didn't see them. 
He NEVER knows if his kids are home or not, though he will educate them on the current political climate if he finds them. Now that the kids are older, this isn't really a problem. 
My fav story is once I went to lunch with a girl friend. When I returned a few hours later, the kids were STILL in their pajamas and sitting on the floor watching TV. Eating cereal out of a box. NO ONE HAD MOVED THE ENTIRE TIME I WAS GONE. 
I didn't leave them again for several years. 
The kids remember this day fondly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I don't get past the "expectant glaring" phase of bag refurbishment.
> Into the hard part. With work & thought.
> If they refuse to respond to my unrealistic expectations & glaring--done.
> I lack mad skills, obviously.



You don't lack skills, you just have DIFFERENT skills. 
If everyone was crafty, those ladies wouldn't be able to sell their items at fairs or on Etsy. 
For example, I lack the German Housekeeping gene. I have a cleaning lady (bad knees and a wonky shoulder). I wipe things down and swish out toilets in between her visits. I keep a neat and fairly clean house. 
That being said; I have never once in 10 years scrubbed the baseboards or cleaned the mini blinds. This makes me a GIANT SLACKER in my German American family. 
My mother cleans her floors EVERY DAY. You could eat on them. 
Well you could of my mother cooked. She never learned to cook before she got married and she always had a paying job. Therefore I learned to cook when I was 10. My mother buys things from the deli and warms them up. Badly. 
So, she is not comfortable in my house and I won't eat at hers. 
The result: I cook and bring the food to her house. Everyone is happy. 
Different skills. 
Judging from the contented look on your doggies face, I bet you have one of those relaxed, comfy homes where people love to hang out.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I don't have skills either. I take the older bags to the cobbler for repairs but if the body is just sad looking, I have fun choosing a new color, usually pale gold but sometimes black or other, and then you just rub acetone (nail polish remover) on it to remove the glaze and prep the leather and lightly sand with fine sandpaper (& this step is optional if you don't want to rough up the grain and have wiped it really well with acetone), and then spray with leather spray paint. I have done boots and wallets too. It's harder to change from dark to light obviously.  with some exotic skin bags in light natural tones I've just skipped the acetone and sandpaper and misted them with pale gold spray to give a light dusting of shimmer. Once a deep tan colored leather duffel bored me to tears so I never used it, but really nice quality oily leather from a sheep from an Australian etsy maker and I wanted to like it so I sprayed it more liberally with pale gold spray until it turned bronze. No acetone or sanding, but I was not trying to actually hide the color, just add a metallic element to the color. 
Anyway it makes thrifting more fun for me because I clearly love metallic gold leather! And just yesterday I sprayed a vintage crocodile purse black because I didn't have a black crossbody small purse . It looks really good, and crocodile material is one of those things I'll never afford new!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> You don't lack skills, you just have DIFFERENT skills.
> If everyone was crafty, those ladies wouldn't be able to sell their items at fairs or on Etsy.
> For example, I lack the German Housekeeping gene. I have a cleaning lady (bad knees and a wonky shoulder). I wipe things down and swish out toilets in between her visits. I keep a neat and fairly clean house.
> That being said; I have never once in 10 years scrubbed the baseboards or cleaned the mini blinds. This makes me a GIANT SLACKER in my German American family.
> My mother cleans her floors EVERY DAY. You could eat on them.
> Well you could of my mother cooked. She never learned to cook before she got married and she always had a paying job. Therefore I learned to cook when I was 10. My mother buys things from the deli and warms them up. Badly.
> So, she is not comfortable in my house and I won't eat at hers.
> The result: I cook and bring the food to her house. Everyone is happy.
> Different skills.
> Judging from the contented look on your doggies face, I bet you have one of those relaxed, comfy homes where people love to hang out.


I can't cook and don't like cooking
But I love cleaning, washing, ironing..
It helps me relax when I feel stressed or tense.... which happens quite a lot these days...
I would have liked to sew. 
I went to classes in England, made myself a dress....It was a disaster. Too big even with a belt
Gave up sewing after that and started knitting...


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I don't have skills either. I take the older bags to the cobbler for repairs but if the body is just sad looking, I have fun choosing a new color, usually pale gold but sometimes black or other, and then you just rub acetone (nail polish remover) on it to remove the glaze and prep the leather and lightly sand with fine sandpaper (& this step is optional if you don't want to rough up the grain and have wiped it really well with acetone), and then spray with leather spray paint. I have done boots and wallets too. It's harder to change from dark to light obviously.  with some exotic skin bags in light natural tones I've just skipped the acetone and sandpaper and misted them with pale gold spray to give a light dusting of shimmer. Once a deep tan colored leather duffel bored me to tears so I never used it, but really nice quality oily leather from a sheep from an Australian etsy maker and I wanted to like it so I sprayed it more liberally with pale gold spray until it turned bronze. No acetone or sanding, but I was not trying to actually hide the color, just add a metallic element to the color.
> Anyway it makes thrifting more fun for me because I clearly love metallic gold leather! And just yesterday I sprayed a vintage crocodile purse black because I didn't have a black crossbody small purse . It looks really good, and crocodile material is one of those things I'll never afford new!


Wow! Congratulations, HopelessBagGirl!
I wish I got your skills!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I really don't have any! I sew but it looks like garbage. I'm just not crafty, but spray paint is so easy you really can't screw it up.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really don't have any! I sew but it looks like garbage. I'm just not crafty, but spray paint is so easy you really can't screw it up.


There is a lady in the LV forum who painted a skull on her canvas bag, using .....nail polish and resolene as a top coat!
Go and have a look at it.
" Facelift for loved and tired LV's" from Royalbohemian.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really don't have any! I sew but it looks like garbage. I'm just not crafty, but spray paint is so easy you really can't screw it up.



Oh yes you can. 
My hubbie is usually awesome at spray painting. He's done the lamp post, mailbox, chairs, tables, you name it. 
I asked him to re do the storm door cause it was peeling. 
He got to talking And used so much paint it rubs off he used 2 cans. 
Every time you would touch the door black stuff came off. 
It was so bad I had him remove the door until Fall when it can be stripped and redone.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I can't cook and don't like cooking
> But I love cleaning, washing, ironing..
> It helps me relax when I feel stressed or tense.... which happens quite a lot these days...
> I would have liked to sew.
> I went to classes in England, made myself a dress....It was a disaster. Too big even with a belt
> Gave up sewing after that and started knitting...



Nothing more satisfying than a clean house. 
Sewing was never my forte. I can do simple hems and repairs. 
Or I could before middle age. Now my arms aren't long enough to hold the needle where I can see it to thread. [emoji12]
My yarn skills never got passed basic. 
When the kids were little I made doll blankets or scarves. Never got any better. 
While I enjoy playing Julia Childs, it's not something I want to do everyday. 
Daily meal prep is a DRAG. 
If I could just convince the family to only eat on weekends.....lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oh yes you can.
> My hubbie is usually awesome at spray painting. He's done the lamp post, mailbox, chairs, tables, you name it.
> I asked him to re do the storm door cause it was peeling.
> He got to talking And used so much paint it rubs off he used 2 cans.
> Every time you would touch the door black stuff came off.
> It was so bad I had him remove the door until Fall when it can be stripped and redone.


Maybe he had not bought the right kind of paint.
It happens, Murphy.
This coming from someone who has never held a paint brush


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Maybe he had not bought the right kind of paint.
> It happens, Murphy.
> This coming from someone who has never held a paint brush



Not the paint. The person applying it. 
He just cannot talk and use aerosol containers. 
He does the same thing with bug spray and sunblock and well, just any aerosol bottle. 
Just keeps spraying. 
He has so many good qualities I just let it go.  
Once the heat wave is over he can redo it.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not the paint. The person applying it.
> He just cannot talk and use aerosol containers.
> He does the same thing with bug spray and sunblock and well, just any aerosol bottle.
> Just keeps spraying.
> He has so many good qualities I just let it go.
> Once the heat wave is over he can redo it.


I see.....
When the heat wave is over, I suggest the family stay away from the house so that your lovely husband has no one to talk to while spraying the paint....


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, summer projects.
I have a stack of paperback books waiting.
And a box of dishwasher parts. Also waiting.
Note to self: do not mix up which is which. Novels lack pot scrubber option.

I will cook. If forced by hunger or society.
But cannot understand electric toasters.
Those light--dark setting knobs lie.
And give me either untoasted or burnt.
Either extreme, no balance. Sounds about right.


----------



## remainsilly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I really don't have any! I sew but it looks like garbage. I'm just not crafty, but spray paint is so easy you really can't screw it up.


Refurb photos needed. Definitely.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I see.....
> When the heat wave is over, I suggest the family stay away from the house so that your lovely husband has no one to talk to while spraying the paint....



That is my EXACT plan.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Refurb photos needed. Definitely.



Yes, photos plz.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh wow. You are a bunch of busy islandes! Refurbishing bags and doors, cooking and cleaning. I am soo lazy. It feels like I do nothing at the moment. And despite doing nothing the weekend whizzed by within the blink of an eye. [emoji58]

Admittedly, I lack German cleaning skills completely. [emoji38] I am very happy that you do not see my windows. For example. Also, I am the most crappiest gift wrapper ever. 

We definitely need photos of the refurbished bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies, just checking in to tell you I am fine. [emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in to tell you I am fine. [emoji17]


Thank God, Ludmilla! I just heard  about another's boy craziness last night! 
I am glad you are safe. 
You have been under a lot of stress in the last few days.
It's like dancing on a volcano.
Let's hope things are going to calm down everywhere.
They are not in my country. After the latest ordeal, the politicians are pouring oil on the fire, as we say in French. I am disgusted.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in to tell you I am fine. [emoji17]



Happy you are fine!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> It's like dancing on a volcano.


Perfectly described. Unfortunately.


Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies, just checking in to tell you I am fine.


I honestly cannot describe how I'd feel. If you were not fine.
There are no words for that fear.
So very glad that you are.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank God, Ludmilla! I just heard  about another's boy craziness last night!
> I am glad you are safe.
> You have been under a lot of stress in the last few days.
> It's like dancing on a volcano.
> Let's hope things are going to calm down everywhere.
> They are not in my country. After the latest ordeal, the politicians are pouring oil on the fire, as we say in French. I am disgusted.



Yes, dancing on a volcano. Mankind likes to do this, obviously. [emoji58]



Murphy47 said:


> Happy you are fine!!



Yes, I am. This one was close. [emoji17]



remainsilly said:


> Perfectly described. Unfortunately.
> 
> I honestly cannot describe how I'd feel. If you were not fine.
> There are no words for that fear.
> So very glad that you are.



[emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, dancing on a volcano. Mankind likes to do this, obviously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am. This one was close.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Ladies, to cheer everyone up, what about one of our loveliest bags?


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, to cheer everyone up, what about one of our loveliest bags?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Okay refurbished bags coming.....as soon as I get a kid off this nipple so I can move about freely.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay refurbished bags coming.....as soon as I get a kid off this nipple so I can move about freely.



Breastfeeding is time consuming no doubt about it. 
Will look forward to bag pics.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3421026


Love this bag, always!


----------



## Mariapia

Sad news again! 
This time an 85 year old priest  was killed in his church during mass. 
One of the parshioners is in hospital fighting for life.
It happened this morning in Normandy.
The two assassins were killed by the Police.
What else is there to say....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Sad news again!
> This time an 85 year old priest  was killed in his church during mass.
> One of the parshioners is in hospital fighting for life.
> It happened this morning in Normandy.
> The two assassins were killed by the Police.
> What else is there to say....



This attack is disgusting on so many levels. [emoji55]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3421026



This bag lightened up my day.
Today is day #2 at the office without electricity. Yes. I was not allowed to take those 3 days off. I never felt this useless at work. [emoji58] On top we had a storm in the afternoon and it got even too dark to read the novel I brought with me. I spend an whole hour sitting in the tomb (aka my office) staring out of the window. This is getting ridiculous.



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Okay refurbished bags coming.....as soon as I get a kid off this nipple so I can move about freely.



Yay! Pictures ob their way! [emoji322]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This bag lightened up my day.
> Today is day #2 at the office without electricity. Yes. I was not allowed to take those 3 days off. I never felt this useless at work. [emoji58] On top we had a storm in the afternoon and it got even too dark to read the novel I brought with me. I spend an whole hour sitting in the tomb (aka my office) staring out of the window. This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Pictures ob their way! [emoji322]



This is such a bummer! Why make people go to work when they can't DO any work?
May I suggest one of those cheap clip on book lights from Amazon or eBay to tuck in your purse fro those emergency situations? I keep one handy for digging in the bottoms of tote bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This is such a bummer! Why make people go to work when they can't DO any work?
> May I suggest one of those cheap clip on book lights from Amazon or eBay to tuck in your purse fro those emergency situations? I keep one handy for digging in the bottoms of tote bags.



Because my boss is an a$$hole. Who wants to show his power.

Oh yes. Clip on book lights! I have not thougt about these. Guess I will buy one for other emergency cases. I hope tomorrow will be my last day without power at the office. [emoji13]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This bag lightened up my day.
> Today is day #2 at the office without electricity. Yes. I was not allowed to take those 3 days off. I never felt this useless at work. [emoji58] On top we had a storm in the afternoon and it got even too dark to read the novel I brought with me. I spend an whole hour sitting in the tomb (aka my office) staring out of the window. This is getting ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Pictures ob their way! [emoji322]


There is no vaccine against stupidity , Ludmilla! Where was the jerk today? 
Did anyone see him doing anything or did he just come  to check everyone was on board and then went home?
Unless he spent the day on his  smartphone pretending to work but actually chasing Pokemons?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There is no vaccine against stupidity , Ludmilla! Where was the jerk today?
> Did anyone see him doing anything or did he just come  to check everyone was on board and then went home?
> Unless he spent the day on his  smartphone pretending to work but actually chasing Pokemons?



A vaccine against stupidity might save the whole world... Would be great to have it around just now.

He was there, but left early. *eyeroll*


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Because my boss is an a$$hole. Who wants to show his power.
> 
> Oh yes. Clip on book lights! I have not thougt about these. Guess I will buy one for other emergency cases. I hope tomorrow will be my last day without power at the office. [emoji13]



I temporarily forgot dipstick boss. What is it with men? And why do we put up with them again?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> A vaccine against stupidity might save the whole world... Would be great to have it around just now.
> 
> He was there, but left early. *eyeroll*



Of course HE left early. 
His photo goes on the dartboard at the Mackeral for at least a week.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> A vaccine against stupidity might save the whole world... Would be great to have it around just now.
> 
> He was there, but left early. *eyeroll*


He left early? How come no one here is surprised?
We are very good profilers.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I temporarily forgot dipstick boss. What is it with men? And why do we put up with them again?



Forgetting him is definitely the best thing to do... Wish this would make him disappear, too.



Murphy47 said:


> Of course HE left early.
> His photo goes on the dartboard at the Mackeral for at least a week.





Mariapia said:


> He left early? How come no one here is surprised?
> We are very good profilers.....



Haha. Yes, you are great detectives, ladies!
Only a week. He should be sentenced a month a dartboard.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Python zip around wallet (crossbody option)that was white and then many other colors and now gold inside and black outside, bought from etsy five years ago 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Added a silly tassel from cache 


Very old vintage crocodile (genuine) trifold wallet and small crossbody purse (also real crocodile) with the two random straps I have to use with it. Neither are pperfect . they were both dark brown.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Python zip around wallet (crossbody option)that was white and then many other colors and now gold inside and black outside, bought from etsy five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421520
> View attachment 3421515
> 
> Added a silly tassel from cache
> 
> 
> Very old vintage crocodile (genuine) trifold wallet and small crossbody purse (also real crocodile) with the two random straps I have to use with it. Neither are pperfect . they were both dark brown.
> View attachment 3421512
> View attachment 3421513
> View attachment 3421514



Those look really great! Awesome job. 
Try Mautto for straps that match exactly. They have almost everykind.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Python zip around wallet (crossbody option)that was white and then many other colors and now gold inside and black outside, bought from etsy five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421520
> View attachment 3421515
> 
> Added a silly tassel from cache
> 
> 
> Very old vintage crocodile (genuine) trifold wallet and small crossbody purse (also real crocodile) with the two random straps I have to use with it. Neither are pperfect . they were both dark brown.
> View attachment 3421512
> View attachment 3421513
> View attachment 3421514


Awesome, HopelessBagGirl!
Thank you for sharing your beauties with us!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Unless he spent the day on his smartphone pretending to work but actually chasing Pokemons?


Shhh. Don't rumble my plan.


Murphy47 said:


> I temporarily forgot dipstick boss. What is it with men? And why do we put up with them again?


Because, if--for example--I am fixing the dishwasher. With a box of parts I ordered.
And a man wanders by repeatedly. Giving unsolicited scowls & advice.
I can announce, "Your turn!" And go out for coffee, shoping, etc.
Then later get a message, "It's done. Sorry."
And keep all the skin on my hands unmangled. Plus have clean mugs.
Go, men, go.


----------



## remainsilly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Python zip around wallet (crossbody option)that was white and then many other colors and now gold inside and black outside, bought from etsy five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421520
> View attachment 3421515
> 
> Added a silly tassel from cache
> 
> 
> Very old vintage crocodile (genuine) trifold wallet and small crossbody purse (also real crocodile) with the two random straps I have to use with it. Neither are pperfect . they were both dark brown.
> View attachment 3421512
> View attachment 3421513
> View attachment 3421514


You are the refurb master.
Love the tassel, too. Nice touch.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Shhh. Don't rumble my plan.
> 
> Because, if--for example--I am fixing the dishwasher. With a box of parts I ordered.
> And a man wanders by repeatedly. Giving unsolicited scowls & advice.
> I can announce, "Your turn!" And go out for coffee, shoping, etc.
> Then later get a message, "It's done. Sorry."
> And keep all the skin on my hands unmangled. Plus have clean mugs.
> Go, men, go.



This is an xlnt reason. 
Did he make u a sammich too? Lol.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Because my boss is an a$$hole. Who wants to show his power.
> 
> Oh yes. Clip on book lights! I have not thougt about these. Guess I will buy one for other emergency cases. I hope tomorrow will be my last day without power at the office. [emoji13]



I do hope you get the power back. What an incredible waste of your time. In the meantime, I hope you enjoy your novel. Sorry about your awful boss. Grrr.


----------



## misskris03

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Python zip around wallet (crossbody option)that was white and then many other colors and now gold inside and black outside, bought from etsy five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421520
> View attachment 3421515
> 
> Added a silly tassel from cache
> 
> 
> Very old vintage crocodile (genuine) trifold wallet and small crossbody purse (also real crocodile) with the two random straps I have to use with it. Neither are pperfect . they were both dark brown.
> View attachment 3421512
> View attachment 3421513
> View attachment 3421514



Wow! These look great.


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Python zip around wallet (crossbody option)that was white and then many other colors and now gold inside and black outside, bought from etsy five years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3421520
> View attachment 3421515
> 
> Added a silly tassel from cache
> 
> 
> Very old vintage crocodile (genuine) trifold wallet and small crossbody purse (also real crocodile) with the two random straps I have to use with it. Neither are pperfect . they were both dark brown.
> View attachment 3421512
> View attachment 3421513
> View attachment 3421514



These are absolutely awesome. Well done!


----------



## Mariapia

Have a nice day at work, Ludmilla!
No Mr J, no storms, and a good novel before electricity comes back!❤️❤️


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm loving days at the beach with my thrift store find. Cute Kipling nylon hello kitty bag that is light as a feather and wipes clean.

I'll share other painted bags later


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3422115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving days at the beach with my thrift store find. Cute Kipling nylon hello kitty bag that is light as a feather and wipes clean.
> 
> I'll share other painted bags later



Lovely bag. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> Have a nice day at work, Ludmilla!
> No Mr J, no storms, and a good novel before electricity comes back![emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Another day in darkness - as it is raining again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Another day in darkness - as it is raining again.
> 
> View attachment 3422195


Unbelievable! 
We are all with you, Ludmilla!
Tomorrow should bring back power....
A few more hours to go.....Hold on!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Another day in darkness - as it is raining again.


What we need is a list--
Fun things to do, when no electricity at work!
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PQF1NKbYYrU/TyWhKnV4xjI/AAAAAAAABmQ/v_D4SDntCTI/s1600/DSC07287.JPG
1) coffee mug candleholders--build your shrine to chaotic gods of steady paychecks. Whilst playing with fire & swearing under breath.
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQjEfcYKMnFRxBfohUe9swHxRm5JjzmIMyP8AaWAUR8yMQ3yKQB
2) dress entirely in black--run wild with black ops fantasies. Open cabinets warily, then announce, "I think we found another bug, boys!" Practice belly crawling between rooms.
http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTUezSgA6a8jYEHyLnqAM1S4fqzQVM619PW-wpVnOsCABNcKOUx
3) glow in the dark paint--imagine all those  office wall messages/images possibilities

Okay--that's 3 suggestions from me.
Who's next?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have a fun bag story with this one. Total rehab bag but I did buy it new at a boutique in Notting Hill on vacation in London. It had a horrible flap, disintegrating leather trim, but the basic canvas body is this gorgeous rainbow upholstery carpet bag (Mary poppins anyone?) material that is super durable and lightweight and all the seams of the basic body were sound. So I added a zipper closure and grab handles and got the cobbler to add a crossbody strap & now seven years later it's my giant bag to go swimming with the 4 kids and throw six towels for all of us and water bottles and it not feel heavy. That's my teen first born carrying it for me today. I'm a sucker for a jewel toned rainbow!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Sorry for the poorly staged photos, 4 kids and husband off playing in a huge European metal festival.
Etsy python bag I bought from Asia and then dusted with gold :




EBay vintage crocodile purses. Little one was ivory and I just barely punched it up with a misting of metallic paint but bigger one was dark brown and I had to prep it with a acetone and spray the crap out of it.



Etsy sheepskin duffel that I made bronze. Such a bad picture.



My favorite. I wanted this Carlos Falchi metallic crocodile hobo for years but it cost thousands (3 or 4, I can't remember)of course. Then one day I found it NWOT on eBay for almost a thousand dollars but negotiated down to 600, but it was in natural with gray and green swampy colors (very pale though). So I dusted with leather spray paint in pale gold, no prep of course, just enough to get shimmer and cover any green hint. It worked so well. I love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Experimenting with new hairstyles?




Doing the Jedi.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable!
> We are all with you, Ludmilla!
> Tomorrow should bring back power....
> A few more hours to go.....Hold on!





remainsilly said:


> What we need is a list--
> Fun things to do, when no electricity at work!
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-PQF1NKbYYrU/TyWhKnV4xjI/AAAAAAAABmQ/v_D4SDntCTI/s1600/DSC07287.JPG
> 1) coffee mug candleholders--build your shrine to chaotic gods of steady paychecks. Whilst playing with fire & swearing under breath.
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQjEfcYKMnFRxBfohUe9swHxRm5JjzmIMyP8AaWAUR8yMQ3yKQB
> 2) dress entirely in black--run wild with black ops fantasies. Open cabinets warily, then announce, "I think we found another bug, boys!" Practice belly crawling between rooms.
> http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTUezSgA6a8jYEHyLnqAM1S4fqzQVM619PW-wpVnOsCABNcKOUx
> 3) glow in the dark paint--imagine all those  office wall messages/images possibilities
> 
> Okay--that's 3 suggestions from me.
> Who's next?





Ludmilla said:


> Experimenting with new hairstyles?
> 
> View attachment 3422464
> 
> 
> Doing the Jedi.
> 
> View attachment 3422465



Sorry meant to quote you. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3422440
> View attachment 3422442
> 
> 
> 
> I have a fun bag story with this one. Total rehab bag but I did buy it new at a boutique in Notting Hill on vacation in London. It had a horrible flap, disintegrating leather trim, but the basic canvas body is this gorgeous rainbow upholstery carpet bag (Mary poppins anyone?) material that is super durable and lightweight and all the seams of the basic body were sound. So I added a zipper closure and grab handles and got the cobbler to add a crossbody strap & now seven years later it's my giant bag to go swimming with the 4 kids and throw six towels for all of us and water bottles and it not feel heavy. That's my teen first born carrying it for me today. I'm a sucker for a jewel toned rainbow!





HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sorry for the poorly staged photos, 4 kids and husband off playing in a huge European metal festival.
> Etsy python bag I bought from Asia and then dusted with gold :
> 
> View attachment 3422444
> 
> 
> EBay vintage crocodile purses. Little one was ivory and I just barely punched it up with a misting of metallic paint but bigger one was dark brown and I had to prep it with a acetone and spray the crap out of it.
> View attachment 3422446
> 
> 
> Etsy sheepskin duffel that I made bronze. Such a bad picture.
> View attachment 3422448
> 
> 
> My favorite. I wanted this Carlos Falchi metallic crocodile hobo for years but it cost thousands (3 or 4, I can't remember)of course. Then one day I found it NWOT on eBay for almost a thousand dollars but negotiated down to 600, but it was in natural with gray and green swampy colors (very pale though). So I dusted with leather spray paint in pale gold, no prep of course, just enough to get shimmer and cover any green hint. It worked so well. I love it.
> View attachment 3422450



You have a very pretty collection of extraordinary bags. [emoji4] Very cool. The colourful beach towel bag is very cool and your exotics are elegant. Lucky lady.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Sorry for the poorly staged photos, 4 kids and husband off playing in a huge European metal festival.
> Etsy python bag I bought from Asia and then dusted with gold :
> 
> View attachment 3422444
> 
> 
> EBay vintage crocodile purses. Little one was ivory and I just barely punched it up with a misting of metallic paint but bigger one was dark brown and I had to prep it with a acetone and spray the crap out of it.
> View attachment 3422446
> 
> 
> Etsy sheepskin duffel that I made bronze. Such a bad picture.
> View attachment 3422448
> 
> 
> My favorite. I wanted this Carlos Falchi metallic crocodile hobo for years but it cost thousands (3 or 4, I can't remember)of course. Then one day I found it NWOT on eBay for almost a thousand dollars but negotiated down to 600, but it was in natural with gray and green swampy colors (very pale though). So I dusted with leather spray paint in pale gold, no prep of course, just enough to get shimmer and cover any green hint. It worked so well. I love it.
> View attachment 3422450


Good job! Great collection! HopelessBagGirl, you are a genius!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Experimenting with new hairstyles?
> 
> View attachment 3422464
> 
> 
> Doing the Jedi.
> 
> View attachment 3422465


I love the idea, Ludmilla!
Unfortunately my hair wouldn't be long enough ....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love the idea, Ludmilla!
> Unfortunately my hair wouldn't be long enough ....



What about nails and make-up?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What about nails and make-up?
> 
> View attachment 3422482


That would be fun too! Especially the nails!❤️


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> That would be fun too! Especially the nails![emoji173]️



I am sensing a THEME for our next night at the Mackeral. [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> That would be fun too! Especially the nails!❤️





Murphy47 said:


> I am sensing a THEME for our next night at the Mackeral. [emoji7]


I am sensing too!


----------



## misskris03

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3422115
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving days at the beach with my thrift store find. Cute Kipling nylon hello kitty bag that is light as a feather and wipes clean.
> 
> I'll share other painted bags later



I love hello kitty! What a great find.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Experimenting with new hairstyles?
> 
> View attachment 3422464
> 
> 
> Doing the Jedi.
> 
> View attachment 3422465



Looks like Rainbow Dash from my little pony


----------



## Murphy47

It seems we may have a crafty person on the island! 
Possibly she could instruct us when it is craft night at the Mackeral thus not incurring the ire of our landlord? 
We have been sadly remiss in our duties of spreading cheer and mayhem at our favorite watering hole. 
I bet the naked mole rats are out of control!!!'


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Looks like Rainbow Dash from my little pony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3422879


A few mole rats phoned me.
They now want rainbow wigs.
And to learn some pony dance moves.



Murphy47 said:


> We have been sadly remiss in our duties of spreading cheer and mayhem at our favorite watering hole.


Agreed! 
Can you make teeny-tiny clown wigs?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> A few mole rats phoned me.
> They now want rainbow wigs.
> And to learn some pony dance moves.
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> Can you make teeny-tiny clown wigs?



OMG they are totally out of control!!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> A few mole rats phoned me.
> They now want rainbow wigs.
> And to learn some pony dance moves.
> 
> 
> Agreed!
> Can you make teeny-tiny clown wigs?



My kiddos can help with the pony moves, as they are *big* my little pony fans (bronies). Not too crafty, though, I'm sorry to say. They inherited their mom's pathetic lack of manual dexterity.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> My kiddos can help with the pony moves, as they are *big* my little pony fans (bronies). Not too crafty, though, I'm sorry to say. They inherited their mom's pathetic lack of manual dexterity.



But I bet they have LOTS of enthusiasm.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> But I bet they have LOTS of enthusiasm.



Enthusiasm is all we need. 
My little Pony was huge when I was young. I still have some of those plastic toys. I can bring them to the Mackerel. [emoji3]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

If you had told little girl me in the 80s that my little pony would be popular with BOYS one day I would have laughed. I'm still not sure I get it.

I thought you guys might appreciate my painted goods, since everything was bought very inexpensively (less than 300, usually less than 100) on eBay and etsy & then jazzed up at home. Except the Carlos Falchi but that was just irresistible since it was new and 80% off or something in that ballpark and I had lusted for 5 years.

I'm new on this forum but I feel a little intimidated by the members with astronomical purse spending. I bought two used mz wallace bags on eBay in the last month for $150 each and I'm breathless at such splurges on myself. I told my husband to consider my upcoming birthday taken care of and he uncleched. The third mz wallace bag I asked my mom to buy on clearance from the website and mail to me as an early birthday gift so now I have 3 new bags in one summer! (4 if you count the Kipling beach bag from the thrift store for €8!) this feels like madness to me, my collection of bags is about a dozen built up over almost as many years, so I'm not buying bags often. I want to gush purses and how to hack our way into looking like we have style without budget constraints, when we very much do! Is this group of great gals the right place to talk affordable bag excitement and plans? Or more of an off topic fun zone (which would be fine, I just don't want to annoy anyone for changing the subject)....?


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> If you had told little girl me in the 80s that my little pony would be popular with BOYS one day I would have laughed. I'm still not sure I get it.
> 
> I thought you guys might appreciate my painted goods, since everything was bought very inexpensively (less than 300, usually less than 100) on eBay and etsy & then jazzed up at home. Except the Carlos Falchi but that was just irresistible since it was new and 80% off or something in that ballpark and I had lusted for 5 years.
> 
> I'm new on this forum but I feel a little intimidated by the members with astronomical purse spending. I bought two used mz wallace bags on eBay in the last month for $150 each and I'm breathless at such splurges on myself. I told my husband to consider my upcoming birthday taken care of and he uncleched. The third mz wallace bag I asked my mom to buy on clearance from the website and mail to me as an early birthday gift so now I have 3 new bags in one summer! (4 if you count the Kipling beach bag from the thrift store for €8!) this feels like madness to me, my collection of bags is about a dozen built up over almost as many years, so I'm not buying bags often. I want to gush purses and how to hack our way into looking like we have style without budget constraints, when we very much do! Is this group of great gals the right place to talk affordable bag excitement and plans? Or more of an off topic fun zone (which would be fine, I just don't want to annoy anyone for changing the subject)....?


You've found the right place, HopelessBagGirl!
Here we are all bag lovers and always think twice before spending our hard earned money!
A girl doesn't have to be into high end clothes or accessories to have style.
Jean-Paul Gaultier, one of the most famous French designers, said, in one of his interviews, that lots of "cheap" stores like Zara sell great clothes and that elegance doesn't mean money.
He was in awe when meeting African ladies in their colourful clothes.
And this coming from a gentleman who used to work for Hermès!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am the time-wasting, obsessed shopper that will spend hours scouring thrift stores for really good fiber content clothes that are preferably made in ethical circumstances but never feel tempted by fast fashion. But my new mz wallace bags are made in China in goodness knows what conditions so I'm not perfect. My husband will never spend time bargain hunting, he wants to walk in, find it, leave and that means paying full retail which I balk at! But his time is worth more money than mine as a stay at home mom, and he rarely acquires stuff so it isn't that important if he scores bargains. I love to curate my fashion collection often and my girls go through stuff like water so in order to have nice things I scour the secondary market and the girls enu


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Enjoy it too. There are always toys for sale or a play room for them. Or if I am browsing online I'm usually breastfeeding at the same time so they do enjoy it that way as well.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am the time-wasting, obsessed shopper that will spend hours scouring thrift stores for really good fiber content clothes that are preferably made in ethical circumstances but never feel tempted by fast fashion. But my new mz wallace bags are made in China in goodness knows what conditions so I'm not perfect. My husband will never spend time bargain hunting, he wants to walk in, find it, leave and that means paying full retail which I balk at! But his time is worth more money than mine as a stay at home mom, and he rarely acquires stuff so it isn't that important if he scores bargains. I love to curate my fashion collection often and my girls go through stuff like water so in order to have nice things I scour the secondary market and the girls enu



Never let your husband think that his time is more valuable than yours. 
Your are raising happy, well adjusted, non toxic human beings. 
Sadly, this is not a paying job. 
Few men like to shop and many feel silly using coupons or asking for a discount. It took many years before my hubbie got over this. 
My girls know to head for the back of the sore first to see what's on sale. 
My youngest enjoys resale shops and will happily spend all Saturday looking for bargains. Keeping the kids in clothes is a real CHALLENGE until they are teens. 
My best friend always says I can make a dollar squeak. As a SAHM, I have always had to. 
The island is a totally awesome place filled with the most friendly ladies you can imagine. 
We love bags and bargains and having a good time!
Welcome!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> You've found the right place, HopelessBagGirl!
> Here we are all bag lovers and always think twice before spending our hard earned money!
> A girl doesn't have to be into high end clothes or accessories to have style.
> Jean-Paul Gaultier, one of the most famous French designers, said, in one of his interviews, that lots of "cheap" stores like Zara sell great clothes and that elegance doesn't mean money.
> He was in awe when meeting African ladies in their colourful clothes.
> And this coming from a gentleman who used to work for Hermès!



+1 This is definitely the place for you, HopeLess Bag Girl.. I'm an avid second hand shopper as well. I could never afford to buy nice bags for their retail prices


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> But I bet they have LOTS of enthusiasm.



Ha! Yes! They do have that


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ha! Yes! They do have that



Neither of mine have an indoor voice or know the meaning of taking it easy.


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> If you had told little girl me in the 80s that my little pony would be popular with BOYS one day I would have laughed. I'm still not sure I get it.
> 
> I thought you guys might appreciate my painted goods, since everything was bought very inexpensively (less than 300, usually less than 100) on eBay and etsy & then jazzed up at home. Except the Carlos Falchi but that was just irresistible since it was new and 80% off or something in that ballpark and I had lusted for 5 years.
> 
> I'm new on this forum but I feel a little intimidated by the members with astronomical purse spending. I bought two used mz wallace bags on eBay in the last month for $150 each and I'm breathless at such splurges on myself. I told my husband to consider my upcoming birthday taken care of and he uncleched. The third mz wallace bag I asked my mom to buy on clearance from the website and mail to me as an early birthday gift so now I have 3 new bags in one summer! (4 if you count the Kipling beach bag from the thrift store for €8!) this feels like madness to me, my collection of bags is about a dozen built up over almost as many years, so I'm not buying bags often. I want to gush purses and how to hack our way into looking like we have style without budget constraints, when we very much do! Is this group of great gals the right place to talk affordable bag excitement and plans? Or more of an off topic fun zone (which would be fine, I just don't want to annoy anyone for changing the subject)....?



Don't worry we LOVE to talk about all kinds of bags and everyone and every bag is welcome. 
My budget is not very big, either, and I hunt pre-loved sites and ebay. 
Hehehe. Admittedly, we do run off topic quite often.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It seems we may have a crafty person on the island!
> Possibly she could instruct us when it is craft night at the Mackeral thus not incurring the ire of our landlord?
> We have been sadly remiss in our duties of spreading cheer and mayhem at our favorite watering hole.
> I bet the naked mole rats are out of control!!!'



Our beloved Ms Flyingneedle will be pleased to hear about having a crafty person on the island. Finally, she will be able to do all the stuff for accomplished ladies. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Guess what? No power today. This was day four. Tomorrow everything will be as usual (construction work with noise AND power). Obviously, they did a test run of the power and killed my printer while doing so.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Finally, she will be able to do all the stuff for accomplished ladies.


I'll just sit here in my idiot corner. Eating glue. Hoping I can use the safety scissors.



Ludmilla said:


> No power today. This was day four.


Okay. I can wear black helmet for an hour. And finish lightsaber battle.
http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRE4AncznBahjynrK156zmcIa-K9eYMGoiFGiXvjH2mV3x3JjIK
But fixing the printer--no hope. Sorry.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Guess what? No power today. This was day four. Tomorrow everything will be as usual (construction work with noise AND power). Obviously, they did a test run of the power and killed my printer while doing so.



Ugh! That's ridiculous. I'm sorry about the printer. What a nightmare


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Ugh! That's ridiculous. I'm sorry about the printer. What a nightmare



This is worse than any episode of The Office.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'll just sit here in my idiot corner. Eating glue. Hoping I can use the safety scissors.
> 
> 
> Okay. I can wear black helmet for an hour. And finish lightsaber battle.
> http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRE4AncznBahjynrK156zmcIa-K9eYMGoiFGiXvjH2mV3x3JjIK
> But fixing the printer--no hope. Sorry.





misskris03 said:


> Ugh! That's ridiculous. I'm sorry about the printer. What a nightmare





Murphy47 said:


> This is worse than any episode of The Office.



On the bright side: power is definitely back, today. Yay.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My two year old going up the stairs, holding my hand, got defiant and refused to go up from the second step and pulled on my hand until she got her hand free and then promptly fell into the legs of a stool and got a gash above the eyebrow, same width (and nearly length). Called 911 to ask about whether it needs stitches or at home patch up, they sent an ambulance to check it out in case of head injury, they confirmed stitching needed but they can't do it, so , me and the baby and toddler to the ER when it's already past bedtime. 4 stitches. Home and to bed. Now that she's for sure fine.....

I feel so guilty!!! I was holding her hand going up the stairs and it happened anyway. How could I have let her out of my grip? :/ I am glad she didn't make me lose my balance too as her baby sister was on my right hip. My tweens were at their dad's and my husband had left the country that morning, so just me and the littles. I guess I needed to confess my crippling guilt to someone! Sorry to be a Debbie Downer.


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My two year old going up the stairs, holding my hand, got defiant and refused to go up from the second step and pulled on my hand until she got her hand free and then promptly fell into the legs of a stool and got a gash above the eyebrow, same width (and nearly length). Called 911 to ask about whether it needs stitches or at home patch up, they sent an ambulance to check it out in case of head injury, they confirmed stitching needed but they can't do it, so , me and the baby and toddler to the ER when it's already past bedtime. 4 stitches. Home and to bed. Now that she's for sure fine.....
> 
> I feel so guilty!!! I was holding her hand going up the stairs and it happened anyway. How could I have let her out of my grip? :/ I am glad she didn't make me lose my balance too as her baby sister was on my right hip. My tweens were at their dad's and my husband had left the country that morning, so just me and the littles. I guess I needed to confess my crippling guilt to someone! Sorry to be a Debbie Downer.



Accidents happen, I guess. No need to feel guilty. Little hands slip so easily out of big ones. She is fine. Hopefully there won't be a scar. I have a nice scar over the right eye-brow from a bike accident I had as a child. Got three stitches.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Accidents happen, I guess. No need to feel guilty. Little hands slip so easily out of big ones. She is fine. Hopefully there won't be a scar. I have a nice scar over the right eye-brow from a bike accident I had as a child. Got three stitches.



I have an eyebrow scar too from playing on old metal chairs. 
We all feel guilty about things that happen to our kids, long after THEY have forgotten them. 
Try not to be too hard on yourself.


----------



## remainsilly

Possibly, I would be a terrible parent.
Because think, "Go ahead & touch the hot stove burner, kid. You'll only do it once. Then you'll learn."
All my scars taught me what not to do.

But tiny children are bit fragile. And slow on the info. uptake front. So can understand feeling sad when accidents happen.

Hang in there. They eventually drive cars & experiment with cosmetics.
So, many more fun times ahead.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Possibly, I would be a terrible parent.
> Because think, "*Go ahead & touch the hot stove burner, kid. You'll only do it once. Then you'll learn*."
> All my scars taught me what not to do.
> 
> But tiny children are bit fragile. And slow on the info. uptake front. So can understand feeling sad when accidents happen.
> 
> Hang in there. They eventually drive cars & experiment with cosmetics.
> So, many more fun times ahead.



Bad idea. The youngest of my cousin touched the hot plate with her right hand. Immediately after she was vetted she touched the hot plate with her not bandaged left hand...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Bad idea. The youngest of my cousin touched the hot plate with her right hand. Immediately after she was vetted she touched the hot plate with her not bandaged left hand...



Silly kid. 
I guess she wanted to be REALLY SURE it was hot.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Bad idea. The youngest of my cousin touched the hot plate with her right hand. Immediately after she was vetted she touched the hot plate with her not bandaged left hand...


Hehe--guess "perfect world" is to learn from 1st mistake.
But, even as adults, often takes getting burned a few times.
For idea to sink in.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

My brand spanking new bag (serving as diaper bag) next to my one year old in fox pants I made her. OK I'm a tiny bit crafty.
The girls are being a handful today but not any worse for wear regarding the stitches at the ER last night.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3424395
> 
> My brand spanking new bag (serving as diaper bag) next to my one year old in fox pants I made her. OK I'm a tiny bit crafty.
> The girls are being a handful today but not any worse for wear regarding the stitches at the ER last night.



Love the MZ Wallace! Gorgeous color.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--guess "perfect world" is to learn from 1st mistake.
> But, even as adults, often takes getting burned a few times.
> For idea to sink in.



Yes. Some need to be burnt a few times. [emoji102]



Murphy47 said:


> Silly kid.
> I guess she wanted to be REALLY SURE it was hot.



Hehehe. I guess you are right. But, as the kid turned 18 this year, she obviously survived. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3424395
> 
> My brand spanking new bag (serving as diaper bag) next to my one year old in fox pants I made her. OK I'm a tiny bit crafty.
> The girls are being a handful today but not any worse for wear regarding the stitches at the ER last night.



I love those fox pants. And yes, you are crafty. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

As I had to carry loads, today, Ms Marcie is ob the train with me.




Actually, I am dreading the moment when we have to jump off and I have to carry her home. She is soooo heavy. [emoji15]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

But so pretty!!


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> But so pretty!!



Hehehe. Yes. Thank you. [emoji4] It also has a lovely leather smell. I could sniff it all day. [emoji6]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I got a €9 thrift store vintage Italian leather tiny bucket purse that is such silky soft leather i keep petting it like an idiot. Doesn't even fit my giant water bottle but still I love it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As I had to carry loads, today, Ms Marcie is ob the train with me.
> 
> View attachment 3424533
> 
> 
> Actually, I am dreading the moment when we have to jump off and I have to carry her home. She is soooo heavy. [emoji15][/QUOTE
> All our pretty leather bags are heavy, Ludmilla!
> On the other brand, we fill them to the brim....
> Our grandmothers had heavy bags too but just put their coin purse and a handkerchief in them.
> Some even added lipstick....
> But that was about all....


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3425217
> View attachment 3425218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a €9 thrift store vintage Italian leather tiny bucket purse that is such silky soft leather i keep petting it like an idiot. Doesn't even fit my giant water bottle but still I love it.


Lovely pics and bag, HopelessBagGirl!
I know about the water bottle....It's a real pain in the neck...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Stupid breastfeeding thirst!!!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Stupid breastfeeding thirst!!!



It goes by fast. One day all that is over. So enjoy it while it's happening. 
Then it's on to the next stage. 
And before you know it, they are surly teens going off to college.


----------



## misskris03

HopelessBagGirl said:


> My two year old going up the stairs, holding my hand, got defiant and refused to go up from the second step and pulled on my hand until she got her hand free and then promptly fell into the legs of a stool and got a gash above the eyebrow, same width (and nearly length). Called 911 to ask about whether it needs stitches or at home patch up, they sent an ambulance to check it out in case of head injury, they confirmed stitching needed but they can't do it, so , me and the baby and toddler to the ER when it's already past bedtime. 4 stitches. Home and to bed. Now that she's for sure fine.....
> 
> I feel so guilty!!! I was holding her hand going up the stairs and it happened anyway. How could I have let her out of my grip? :/ I am glad she didn't make me lose my balance too as her baby sister was on my right hip. My tweens were at their dad's and my husband had left the country that morning, so just me and the littles. I guess I needed to confess my crippling guilt to someone! Sorry to be a Debbie Downer.



Don't be too hard on yourself, both of my kids have had stitches/ er visits to close forehead wounds because of falls. My mother and I were watching the first kid but he fell into a table. I don't believe there's anything else I could have done. The second kid's happened at school. He was 10. You'd think he'd be less accident prone by 4th grade, right? I guess it had to happen eventually.

The er Doctor on the second visit told me that it is an incredibly common injury.  Fwiw my the scar on my son who got his set of 3 last year is nearly invisible. The older one's is very hard to see as well. Just be sure to keep sunscreen on it after it heals for a year or more. The sun makes scarring worse.

Take care!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Thanks!

I do know how fast they turn into surly teens ; my first is turning 13 in exactly one month. I cannot believe it!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I do know how fast they turn into surly teens ; my first is turning 13 in exactly one month. I cannot believe it!



I know, right? 
Some stages seem to last forever. Then all of a sudden no more reading them stories or telling silly jokes. 
You must never speak to their friends and drop them a block from their destination so no one sees you. 
They like to pretend they were hatched from an egg. 
The only bonus ( and it's a big one) is more ME time.
I like that part.


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3425217
> View attachment 3425218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got a €9 thrift store vintage Italian leather tiny bucket purse that is such silky soft leather i keep petting it like an idiot. Doesn't even fit my giant water bottle but still I love it.



Nothing better, than petting a lovely bag. 


I know. Wish this bag (and some of its heavy friends - I am looking at you, lazy Bays) were lighter, though. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I know, right?
> Some stages seem to last forever. Then all of a sudden no more reading them stories or telling silly jokes.
> You must never speak to their friends and drop them a block from their destination so no one sees you.
> They like to pretend they were hatched from an egg.
> The only bonus ( and it's a big one) is more ME time.
> I like that part.



Ha! ME time is always great!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Me time? What's that?
I just spent four hours on dinner/bath/bed for the littles and I still have a baby latched on.
Husband is in Venice. 
I am ordering an Italian bag right now! Mama needs a treat.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Me time? What's that?
> I just spent four hours on dinner/bath/bed for the littles and I still have a baby latched on.
> Husband is in Venice.
> I am ordering an Italian bag right now! Mama needs a treat.


A bag from Venice!
Great treat indeed!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ... Wish this bag (and some of its heavy friends - I am looking at you, lazy Bays) were lighter, though. [emoji6]


I'm looking at lazy bays, too.
Wondering why marcie is more social butterfly.
She is pretty,though.


----------



## remainsilly

Omg--is this weekend our glow-in-dark body paint party?!
With dartboard overflowing. Pinned with photos of jerks who've annoyed us?

Because I had to fight through crowds of harry potter fans.
To buy coffee in bookstore.
Later discussed tattoos & organic chemistry. 
As bought clearance wooly hat. Essential, silly pom-pom on top =  check.

So, it's time. 
To color outside the lines. And toss pointy things in our favorite island bar.
Crafts encouraged. Mishaps excused.
Mole rats wearing rainbow wigs.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg--is this weekend our glow-in-dark body paint party?!
> With dartboard overflowing. Pinned with photos of jerks who've annoyed us?
> 
> Because I had to fight through crowds of harry potter fans.
> To buy coffee in bookstore.
> Later discussed tattoos & organic chemistry.
> As bought clearance wooly hat. Essential, silly pom-pom on top =  check.
> 
> So, it's time.
> To color outside the lines. And toss pointy things in our favorite island bar.
> Crafts encouraged. Mishaps excused.
> Mole rats wearing rainbow wigs.



We are all ready [emoji482][emoji322][emoji457]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Omg--is this weekend our glow-in-dark body paint party?!
> With dartboard overflowing. Pinned with photos of jerks who've annoyed us?
> 
> Because I had to fight through crowds of harry potter fans.
> To buy coffee in bookstore.
> Later discussed tattoos & organic chemistry.
> As bought clearance wooly hat. Essential, silly pom-pom on top =  check.
> 
> So, it's time.
> To color outside the lines. And toss pointy things in our favorite island bar.
> Crafts encouraged. Mishaps excused.
> Mole rats wearing rainbow wigs.



I can't wait!


----------



## Murphy47

I feel the ocean breezes, ladies. 
Ready to slip into a Hawaiian print muumuu and relax with a tropical drink served in a coconut. 
Which of you shall be first at the dartboard?
Let us round up the rainbow wig wearing mole rats and commence to party. [emoji484][emoji457]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I feel the ocean breezes, ladies.
> Ready to slip into a Hawaiian print muumuu and relax with a tropical drink served in a coconut.
> Which of you shall be first at the dartboard?
> Let us round up the rainbow wig wearing mole rats and commence to party. [emoji484][emoji457]



Me me me! I want to be the first at the dartboard! [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'm looking at lazy bays, too.
> Wondering why marcie is more social butterfly.
> She is pretty,though.



Because there was rain predicted on the forecast. And Ms Marcie fits over my shoulder. [emoji3] 



remainsilly said:


> Omg--is this weekend our glow-in-dark body paint party?!
> With dartboard overflowing. Pinned with photos of jerks who've annoyed us?
> 
> Because I had to fight through crowds of harry potter fans.
> To buy coffee in bookstore.
> Later discussed tattoos & organic chemistry.
> As bought clearance wooly hat. Essential, silly pom-pom on top =  check.
> 
> So, it's time.
> To color outside the lines. And toss pointy things in our favorite island bar.
> Crafts encouraged. Mishaps excused.
> Mole rats wearing rainbow wigs.



Yay! Glow-in-the-dark-party!!!
Harry Potter Fans? Did they want to buy the new textbook?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Me me me! I want to be the first at the dartboard! [emoji3]


I want to be second!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Harry Potter Fans? Did they want to buy the new textbook?


Yes. Bookstore had pre-release party.
With games. And costumes. And prizes.
Unfortunately, children hog these fun events. And leave trails of glitter on floor.
Selfish weasels.


----------



## Ludmilla

The first Glow-in-the-Dark party at the Happy Mackerel was a smash.

Our dear landlord was eager to decorate our favorite bar accordingly. 




He offered glowing drinks and loads of delicious food.






Remainsilly and Murphy made the mole rats glow. They had help from our crafty new islander, helplessbaggirl. Misskris set the mole rats loose on the island.




Playing dart in the dark was not a good idea, however. Esp. after drinking too much of the glowing adult beverages. But Mariapia and I insisted.




When we hit our landlord he told is politely to get the f*** out on the beach where we spend a marvellous night until the break of dawn.




As far as I know the mole rats are still free!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ready to slip into a Hawaiian print muumuu


Omg, I need 1 of these comfty things!
What bag accentuates such a garment?


----------



## Ludmilla

Forgot to add: our landlord told me someone has lost this on one of the palm trees:




The owner should call him, please.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Bookstore had pre-release party.
> With games. And costumes. And prizes.
> Unfortunately, children hog these fun events. And leave trails of glitter on floor.
> Selfish weasels.



Cross posting! Yay! [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The first Glow-in-the-Dark party at the Happy Mackerel was a smash.
> 
> Our dear landlord was eager to decorate our favorite bar accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 3426847
> 
> 
> He offered glowing drinks and loads of delicious food.
> 
> View attachment 3426850
> 
> View attachment 3426853
> 
> 
> Remainsilly and Murphy made the mole rats glow. They had help from our crafty new islander, helplessbaggirl. Misskris set the mole rats loose on the island.
> 
> View attachment 3426859
> 
> 
> Playing dart in the dark was not a good idea, however. Esp. after drinking too much of the glowing adult beverages. But Mariapia and I insisted.
> 
> View attachment 3426860
> 
> 
> When we hit our landlord he told is politely to get the f*** out on the beach where we spend a marvellous night until the break of dawn.
> 
> View attachment 3426862
> 
> 
> As far as I know the mole rats are still free!


F***ing brilliant!
Fyi: the mole rats may glow. But are NOT electric.
As I explained et nauseum to sloppy drunks. Who tried to plug mole rats' feet into bar outlets. To charge their batteries.

Mariapia was a master of the dartboard! Well played.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> F***ing brilliant!
> Fyi: the mole rats may glow. But are NOT electric.
> As I explained et nauseum to sloppy drunks. Who tried to plug mole rats' feet into bar outlets. To charge their batteries.
> 
> Mariapia was a master of the dartboard! Well played.



Eww. Someone made the sheep glow in the dark, too.




Does anyone know how many nights we will see glowing mole rats and sheep wandering on the island?

Someone tried to charge batteries with the mole rats? Hm. Sometimes I do wonder what adult beverages are served by our landlord...


----------



## Mariapia

I would like someone to recharge my own batteries.....
It's so hot and humid here that I can't even rotate my bags
Let alone start the Marie Kondo thing....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Marie Kondo has really affected my approach to material items. In a great way. I release so many items with very little hesitation these days. But with six of us there is always stuff.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> The first Glow-in-the-Dark party at the Happy Mackerel was a smash.
> 
> Our dear landlord was eager to decorate our favorite bar accordingly.
> 
> View attachment 3426847
> 
> 
> He offered glowing drinks and loads of delicious food.
> 
> View attachment 3426850
> 
> View attachment 3426853
> 
> 
> Remainsilly and Murphy made the mole rats glow. They had help from our crafty new islander, helplessbaggirl. Misskris set the mole rats loose on the island.
> 
> View attachment 3426859
> 
> 
> Playing dart in the dark was not a good idea, however. Esp. after drinking too much of the glowing adult beverages. But Mariapia and I insisted.
> 
> View attachment 3426860
> 
> 
> When we hit our landlord he told is politely to get the f*** out on the beach where we spend a marvellous night until the break of dawn.
> 
> View attachment 3426862
> 
> 
> As far as I know the mole rats are still free!



Best post ever! Best party ever! I probably should apologize for freeing the mole rats. but I would be lying. I'm not sorry! I want them to be free to return to our festivities and taunt the landlord whenever they wish. 
They're already gearing up for our our next party. They want to show off their crafting skills to HopelessBagGirl and the rest of us:


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> I would like someone to recharge my own batteries.....
> *It's so hot and humid here that I can't even rotate my bags*
> Let alone start the Marie Kondo thing....



I've been the same way lately. Also, I really don't like summer clothing. As I get older, I don't want to be running around in short skirts, much less those god-awful rompers I'm seeing on everyone. So I'm always dressed for 75 degrees (23 celsius) even when it's 95 (35 celsius)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Bookstore had pre-release party.
> With games. And costumes. And prizes.
> Unfortunately, children hog these fun events. And leave trails of glitter on floor.
> Selfish weasels.



I HATE glitter. It never goes away. I have sold bags I liked because the glitter wouldn't come out.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> F***ing brilliant!
> Fyi: the mole rats may glow. But are NOT electric.
> As I explained et nauseum to sloppy drunks. Who tried to plug mole rats' feet into bar outlets. To charge their batteries.
> 
> Mariapia was a master of the dartboard! Well played.



No WONDER my phone was dead this morning!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg, I need 1 of these comfty things!
> What bag accentuates such a garment?



ALL bags accentuate these comfy garments. 
Neutrals work especially well. 
Luckily Mulberry and Longchamp make (or used to make) some lovely selections.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Best post ever! Best party ever! I probably should apologize for freeing the mole rats. but I would be lying. I'm not sorry! I want them to be free to return to our festivities and taunt the landlord whenever they wish.
> They're already gearing up for our our next party. They want to show off their crafting skills to HopelessBagGirl and the rest of us:



It was an EPIC party. I had to sleep in this morning. 
Once again someone let me sing Karaoke. Will someone please remind me I am NOT Stevie Nicks and that flowing hippie dresses catch FIRE when next to candles?
Don't apologize for freeing the mole rats. I believe they enjoy our parties. 
Why else would they keep returning? 
Certainly it's not for my singing "Born Free" as we shoo them out the door.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I would like someone to recharge my own batteries.....
> It's so hot and humid here that I can't even rotate my bags
> Let alone start the Marie Kondo thing....



It is very humid around here, too. Thankfully, not too hot. I literally hate humid weather... it makes my head spin and the ache. 



misskris03 said:


> Best post ever! Best party ever! I probably should apologize for freeing the mole rats. but I would be lying. I'm not sorry! I want them to be free to return to our festivities and taunt the landlord whenever they wish.
> They're already gearing up for our our next party. They want to show off their crafting skills to HopelessBagGirl and the rest of us:



Bahahahahaha. And this is the best mole rat picture EVER! I cannot believe how crafty those little beats can be. When the show up dressed up this pretty our next party will be a huge event! 



misskris03 said:


> I've been the same way lately. Also, I really don't like summer clothing. As I get older, I don't want to be running around in short skirts, much less those god-awful rompers I'm seeing on everyone. So I'm always dressed for 75 degrees (23 celsius) even when it's 95 (35 celsius)



I am not a fan of short dresses or shorts.  I also don't like shirts with no sleeves. Because I think my upper arms wobble too much...



Murphy47 said:


> No WONDER my phone was dead this morning!



Aha. It was you who wanted to charge the phone with glowing mole rats...



Murphy47 said:


> It was an EPIC party. I had to sleep in this morning.
> Once again someone let me sing Karaoke. Will someone please remind me I am NOT Stevie Nicks and that flowing hippie dresses catch FIRE when next to candles?
> Don't apologize for freeing the mole rats. I believe they enjoy our parties.
> Why else would they keep returning?
> Certainly it's not for my singing "Born Free" as we shoo them out the door.



Don't apologise for singing. The cats on the roofs liked it and sang with you. 

Glad you all had fun with the post. I ran a bit wild.


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Marie Kondo has really affected my approach to material items. In a great way. I release so many items with very little hesitation these days. But with six of us there is always stuff.



Hm. I need to go through my things, too. But I never have the energy to start for real...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. I need to go through my things, too. But I never have the energy to start for real...



I keep intending to do the same. 
It's just too hot upstairs in my room this time of year. 
Sometimes I get caught up in "its on sale" and not consider do I really need it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I keep intending to do the same.
> It's just too hot upstairs in my room this time of year.
> Sometimes I get caught up in "its on sale" and not consider do I really need it.




This is how I roll, too. Most of the time one thought crosses my mind: It might come in handy. And back it goes into the wardrobe/box/whatever.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is how I roll, too. Most of the time one thought crosses my mind: It might come in handy. And back it goes into the wardrobe/box/whatever.



That is exactly it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is exactly it!



Hoarders unite!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hoarders unite!



Now I wouldn't call it HOARDING exactly as all my things are contained in their proper spots. 
But it is a little crowded in there....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Now I wouldn't call it HOARDING exactly as all my things are contained in their proper spots.
> But it is a little crowded in there....



You have much better words than I. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. I need to go through my things, too. But I never have the energy to start for real...


Tell me about it, Ludmilla! 
Maybe we should wait for the cold season to return.
Being stuck indoors might help..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hoarders unite!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


>



I think the proper term would be collectors. [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I HATE glitter. It never goes away. I have sold bags I liked because the glitter wouldn't come out.


I touched a metallic gold coin purse in discount shop yesterday.
Unzipped, it dropped a shower of gold sparkles onto my shoes.
After that, was dead to me.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I touched a metallic gold coin purse in discount shop yesterday.
> Unzipped, it dropped a shower of gold sparkles onto my shoes.
> After that, was dead to me.



That's the thing about sparkles: if they don't stay on the item, it's a no go. 
I don't like glitter on me or my clothes. 
Under a nice coat of varnish is a different story.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hoarders unite!


I bought packing cubes. omg
Universe may end.
Fair warning: wear something clean & choose appropriate bag for coming rain o' endtimes fire.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I bought packing cubes. omg
> Universe may end.
> Fair warning: wear something clean & choose appropriate bag for coming rain o' endtimes fire.



Color me so surprised!
I will be wearing aforementioned muumuu to end times party [emoji898]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Color me so surprised!
> I will be wearing aforementioned muumuu to end times party [emoji898]


I'll be re-wearing jeans. For 4th day.
Whilst holding a digital luggage scale.
Wailing, "These cubes eat .5lbs! That's another shirt! Or cookies! Wtf?! .5lbs!!!"
As my silnylon backpack ashes in the doomsday lava.
Priorities. I need to unwarp mine a bit.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'll be re-wearing jeans. For 4th day.
> Whilst holding a digital luggage scale.
> Wailing, "These cubes eat .5lbs! That's another shirt! Or cookies! Wtf?! .5lbs!!!"
> As my silnylon backpack ashes in the doomsday lava.
> Priorities. I need to unwarp mine a bit.



Jeans don't really get dirty unless you're working in the yard so I see no problem there.
Where are you going to engender such packing angst?
Just remember the old rule: take half as many clothes and twice as much money. [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Jeans don't really get dirty unless you're working in the yard so I see no problem there.
> Where are you going to engender such packing angst?
> Just remember the old rule: take half as many clothes and twice as much money. [emoji41]


I totally agree with your suggestion, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with your suggestion, Murphy!



This plan has the added bonus of destination shopping. 
One of my fav things in the world.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> This plan has the added bonus of destination shopping.
> One of my fav things in the world.


Of course!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Of course!



Are you vacationing this month?
I wish I was. 
Silly USA has to start school when the rest of the civilized world is enjoying a holiday.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Are you vacationing this month?
> I wish I was.
> Silly USA has to start school when the rest of the civilized world is enjoying a holiday.


No... My next trip is in October.....
When is yours, Murphy?


----------



## Murphy47

Just a weekender at the end of September. Youngest is in Marching Band and they have a competition. 
The hubbie and I are making a weekend of it.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have to work through August, too.  But, I will be gone the first two weeks in September. Nothing is decided yet, but I have thrown Cornwall into the ring. I would LOVE to visit the UK.


----------



## Murphy47

That sounds exciting! Mom and the girls are debating a trip to Wales at Christmas.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Jeans don't really get dirty unless you're working in the yard so I see no problem there.
> Where are you going to engender such packing angst?
> Just remember the old rule: take half as many clothes and twice as much money. [emoji41]


Am trying to live out of 15lb carry-on for a month.
Probably I worry too much over trivia.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Am trying to live out of 15lb carry-on for a month.
> Probably I worry too much over trivia.



A MONTH?!? 
You are far braver than I my friend.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Am trying to live out of 15lb carry-on for a month.
> Probably I worry too much over trivia.


Everything will be okay!
If I can do it, you can do it too, remainsilly!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> A MONTH?!?
> You are far braver than I my friend.


Just saw the airlines' new safety video.

Probably, I'll get along just fine.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have to work through August, too.  But, I will be gone the first two weeks in September. Nothing is decided yet, but I have thrown Cornwall into the ring. I would LOVE to visit the UK.


You will love the UK, Ludmilla. 
If you have time, you should visit The Lake District too.
It's up North and absolutely beautiful.❤️❤️


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> You will love the UK, Ludmilla.
> If you have time, you should visit The Lake District too.
> It's up North and absolutely beautiful.[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



I am getting the itch to go. 
15lb weight limit doesn't leave room for me in your bag tho [emoji45]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I will be traveling to grandmother's house at Christmas, over the river and through the woods. My kids' grandma, my mom, that is. And Atlantic is the river and Appalachian mountains to be gone....well over as well, not through!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am getting the itch to go.
> 15lb weight limit doesn't leave room for me in your bag tho


I have a Samsonite carryon that weighs 3lb.....
And then a Reebok nylon bag which I carry as my handbag.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have a Samsonite carryon that weighs 3lb.....
> And then a Reebok nylon bag which I carry as my handbag.....



Sounds like you are almost ready. 
If we go anywhere this fall it will be with the Marching Band or college visits. 
I will be living vicariously through you ladies.


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Am trying to live out of 15lb carry-on for a month.
> Probably I worry too much over trivia.



Oh wow! That's impressive


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like you are almost ready.
> If we go anywhere this fall it will be with the Marching Band or college visits.
> I will be living vicariously through you ladies.



Are you going anywhere fun for college visits and/or marching band? 

I'll have to live vicariously through my fellow islanders as well.

I'm in St. Louis with my kiddos this week and it's pretty fun. Not uk fun, but a nice small city. Very good BBQ.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Are you going anywhere fun for college visits and/or marching band?
> 
> I'll have to live vicariously through my fellow islanders as well.
> 
> I'm in St. Louis with my kiddos this week and it's pretty fun. Not uk fun, but a nice small city. Very good BBQ.



OMG. I live just outside STL. PM me.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Are you going anywhere fun for college visits and/or marching band?
> 
> I'll have to live vicariously through my fellow islanders as well.
> 
> I'm in St. Louis with my kiddos this week and it's pretty fun. Not uk fun, but a nice small city. Very good BBQ.



Due to budget cuts we are going to Blue Springs, which is just outside Kansas City. 
They are a large band and if we compete in their division they ALWAYS win. They are impressive. 
No firm decision on which colleges so I have no idea where we are going. 
I must embrace spontaneous behavior.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Are you going anywhere fun for college visits and/or marching band?
> 
> I'll have to live vicariously through my fellow islanders as well.
> 
> I'm in St. Louis with my kiddos this week and it's pretty fun. Not uk fun, but a nice small city. Very good BBQ.


Sounds like a great trip, misskris!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Due to budget cuts we are going to Blue Springs, which is just outside Kansas City.
> They are a large band and if we compete in their division they ALWAYS win. They are impressive.
> No firm decision on which colleges so I have no idea where we are going.
> I must embrace spontaneous behavior.


Blue Spring! I love the name, Murphy!
Sounds promising !


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Blue Spring! I love the name, Murphy!
> Sounds promising !



I think it will be. Autumn is a great time to be most places around here. The temperature is pleasant and they trees look gorgeous when they turn.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Are you going anywhere fun for college visits and/or marching band?
> 
> I'll have to live vicariously through my fellow islanders as well.
> 
> I'm in St. Louis with my kiddos this week and it's pretty fun. Not uk fun, but a nice small city. Very good BBQ.



Sorry about the weather misskris. I hope the sun comes out for you and the kiddos. 
Have you been here before? Luckily there's many things to do even if it rains. 
While the city itself maybe small, the entire Metro area is huge. Hopefully you made it to the Zoo!
Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That sounds exciting! Mom and the girls are debating a trip to Wales at Christmas.



They should definitely go! 



Mariapia said:


> You will love the UK, Ludmilla.
> If you have time, you should visit The Lake District too.
> It's up North and absolutely beautiful.❤️❤️



I think if we visit the UK it is going to be south OR north. Unfortunately, not both. But, we need a destination for next year, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh wow, ladies, so much talk about vacation.  I wish, I could leave the office, now, and run away. 

@Murphy47 and @misskris03: how  exiting! You are both in the same area at the moment!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow, ladies, so much talk about vacation.  I wish, I could leave the office, now, and run away.
> 
> @Murphy47 and @misskris03: how  exiting! You are both in the same area at the moment!



It is! I think she and the kids will have a good time.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow, ladies, so much talk about vacation.  I wish, I could leave the office, now, and run away.
> 
> @Murphy47 and @misskris03: how  exiting! You are both in the same area at the moment!





Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow, ladies, so much talk about vacation.  I wish, I could leave the office, now, and run away.
> 
> @Murphy47 and @misskris03: how  exiting! You are both in the same area at the moment!


When everyone goes back to work....YOU will be travelling and relaxing, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> When everyone goes back to work....YOU will be travelling and relaxing, Ludmilla!


Hi ladies!
The sales period is officially over in most parts of the country....
Not in my area....Still two more weeks.
Of course there are foreign websites we can still order from...
Well....I haven't bought anything, except for an eyeglasses frame, an expensive one...but 40% off...
When I go abroad, I will buy the lenses.
They will be much cheaper than here...
See how wise I am....sometimes....


----------



## Mariapia

Here is a pic...


----------



## Murphy47

Those look so COOL. [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Those look so COOL. [emoji41]


I can't wait to wear them!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I can't wait to wear them!



Queenly minds think alike.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Queenly minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430809


Wow! I love yours too, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love yours too, Murphy!



We are cool trendy chicks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here is a pic...



I cannot see your picture. [emoji24]



Murphy47 said:


> Queenly minds think alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3430809



Lovely. I like them a lot! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Wow! You both definitely are cool, trendy ladies!
Clever to choose frames ahead of lenses & save €, Mariapia.
Love that color, Murphy.

Been wearing my new sunglasses(left).
They almost look like my my old ones(right).
Very uncreative of me.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/old-new_resized-jpg.3416565/


----------



## Murphy47

I love those!!!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wow! You both definitely are cool, trendy ladies!
> Clever to choose frames ahead of lenses & save €, Mariapia.
> Love that color, Murphy.
> 
> Been wearing my new sunglasses(left).
> They almost look like my my old ones(right).
> Very uncreative of me.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/old-new_resized-jpg.3416565/[/QUOTE





remainsilly said:


> Wow! You both definitely are cool, trendy ladies!
> Clever to choose frames ahead of lenses & save €, Mariapia.
> Love that color, Murphy.
> 
> Been wearing my new sunglasses(left).
> They almost look like my my old ones(right).
> Very uncreative of me.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/old-new_resized-jpg.3416565/


Nice sunglasses too, remainsilly  
Have you finished packing?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Nice sunglasses too, remainsilly
> Have you finished packing?


Thanks.

Have some time yet--playing with packing cubes. Shocked. I like them.
(Forgive me, gods o' suitcase organization--I was wrong.)

Mesh tops let me see inside. Containers of rolled clothing stack/unstack much easier than loose items.
Should help, as I switch hotels along way.

Maybe, when crammed with junk, won't upset the beeping luggage scale?
Final test remains. 15lbs/7kg


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Have some time yet--playing with packing cubes. Shocked. I like them.
> (Forgive me, gods o' suitcase organization--I was wrong.)
> 
> Mesh tops let me see inside. Containers of rolled clothing stack/unstack much easier than loose items.
> Should help, as I switch hotels along way.
> 
> Maybe, when crammed with junk, won't upset the beeping luggage scale?
> Final test remains. 15lbs/7kg


You will make it, remainsilly!
A friend of mine went to Vietnam with her BFF who carried a huge suitcase and spent hours every night looking for things as they had to switch hotels all the time.
She was jealous of my friend with her carry on....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Singing at my best friend's birthday party tonight! Getting dressed up and going to a party with my husband is so nice. But I'm a bit nervous about singing three songs!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Singing at my best friend's birthday party tonight! Getting dressed up and going to a party with my husband is so nice. But I'm a bit nervous about singing three songs!



You will be great!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Have some time yet--playing with packing cubes. Shocked. I like them.
> (Forgive me, gods o' suitcase organization--I was wrong.)
> 
> Mesh tops let me see inside. Containers of rolled clothing stack/unstack much easier than loose items.
> Should help, as I switch hotels along way.
> 
> Maybe, when crammed with junk, won't upset the beeping luggage scale?
> Final test remains. 15lbs/7kg



You will love them once you wrestle them into submission. 
The best part is that dirty stuff will stay separate from clean. 
And they are handy for juggling if boredom sets in. Hee hee.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> And they are handy for juggling if boredom sets in. Hee hee.


Good idea. Fills awkward layover periods.
When customs confiscates my fresh fruit crafts.
https://img1.etsystatic.com/124/0/12205299/il_fullxfull.892448687_rbg9.jpg


----------



## remainsilly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Singing at my best friend's birthday party tonight! Getting dressed up and going to a party with my husband is so nice. But I'm a bit nervous about singing three songs!


This sounds very fun.
Just pretend you're in the shower & belt out those tunes without care.


----------



## Murphy47

Anyone parked in front of the TV for the Olympics?


----------



## remainsilly

^oh, yeah! 
Jabbering string dance chants. And flame.
Go, Rio, go.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> ^oh, yeah!
> Jabbering string dance chants. And flame.
> Go, Rio, go.



They keep interrupting my commercials with Opening Ceremony clips. 
This is just ridiculous coverage. NBC is not doing a great job here.


----------



## remainsilly

Tinseled "Cousin It" characters, dancing with fuzzy red Elmos!

I also saw "Ludmilla" on stage. They're calling her a 20-something, Brazilian pop sensation.
She's full of mysteries, it seems.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Tinseled "Cousin It" characters, dancing with fuzzy red Elmos!
> 
> I also saw "Ludmilla" on stage. They're calling her a 20-something, Brazilian pop sensation.
> She's full of mysteries, it seems.



THATS what they reminded me of: Cousin It. 
I did catch the pop sensation Ludmilla. 
Now we know who is entertaining at the next Mackeral celebration.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> THATS what they reminded me of: Cousin It.
> I did catch the pop sensation Ludmilla.
> Now we know who is entertaining at the next Mackeral celebration.



The Dancing mud sculptures take the prize in my book. 
Ladies, we missed the call for our crafting skills [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

Looooooved the Olympic flame cauldron--so shiny. Spinning mirrors.
Muted the singing children, though. Have my limits.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Anyone parked in front of the TV for the Olympics?


I would have liked to....
There is a time dfference, unfortunately.... It was at 1 am for us Europeans
And God knows I need my beauty sleep!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I would have liked to....
> There is a time dfference, unfortunately.... It was at 1 am for us Europeans
> And God knows I need my beauty sleep!



NBC showed it on a slight time delay here. 
I made it through to the end at 11.30. I am tired this morning fer sure.


----------



## remainsilly

Morning coffee & mens water polo.


USA has won 1st gold medal in Rio:
Ginny Thrasher, women's 10m air rifle.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Morning coffee & mens water polo.
> 
> 
> USA has won 1st gold medal in Rio:
> Ginny Thrasher, women's 10m air rifle.



This is the best part of the summer games. 
Everyone is almost naked. 
Winter games require parkas and therefore it is harder to "appreciate" the athletes.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Tinseled "Cousin It" characters, dancing with fuzzy red Elmos!
> 
> I also saw "Ludmilla" on stage. They're calling her a 20-something, Brazilian pop sensation.
> She's full of mysteries, it seems.





Murphy47 said:


> THATS what they reminded me of: Cousin It.
> I did catch the pop sensation Ludmilla.
> Now we know who is entertaining at the next Mackeral celebration.



Ha! You got me. To be honest my sensational appearance at the opening ceremony is the true reason why I am so busy, lately. The stories from the office are only a bad coverage for my pop lifestyle. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! You got me. To be honest my sensational appearance at the opening ceremony is the true reason why I am so busy, lately. The stories from the office are only a bad coverage for my pop lifestyle. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I knew it!
You were being incognito. 
You really kept that under the radar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I knew it!
> You were being incognito.
> You really kept that under the radar.



Well, it was hard work. I had to invent all those office stories about construction works and power cuts. [emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, it was hard work. I had to invent all those office stories about construction works and power cuts. [emoji23]



Plus hiding all that money. You were sneaky about handbag shopping. Lol. 
Wouldn't that be nice if we could buy whatever bag caught our eye?
Sometimes the stalking is the best part though.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Well, it was hard work. I had to invent all those office stories about construction works and power cuts. [emoji23]


Perfect cover, Ludmilla!
Construction works, power cuts and....of course the jerk....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Perfect cover, Ludmilla!
> Construction works, power cuts and....of course the jerk....



All the glamourous things that go with an undercover life.


----------



## remainsilly

Even with power cuts, your metallic shorts would shine out.
https://www.rio2016.com/en/news/rio-2016-olympic-games-opening-ceremony-who-is-ludmilla
But, we will keep this our island secret.
If you sing funky music at next party.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> All the glamourous things that go with an undercover life.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Even with power cuts, your metallic shorts would shine out.
> https://www.rio2016.com/en/news/rio-2016-olympic-games-opening-ceremony-who-is-ludmilla
> But, we will keep this our island secret.
> If you sing funky music at next party.


And ask your Malibu neighbour, Enrique Iglesias , to sing and dance with everyone of us!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Even with power cuts, your metallic shorts would shine out.
> https://www.rio2016.com/en/news/rio-2016-olympic-games-opening-ceremony-who-is-ludmilla
> But, we will keep this our island secret.
> If you sing funky music at next party.



I am sensing our next party theme should be Olympic in theme. 
Metallic shorts. Mylar Cousin It wigs. 
Karaoke led by our new choirmaster Ludmilla. 
We can replace our dartboard with archery targets. 
The mole rats can be judges for our beach volleyball games.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Singing at my best friend's birthday party tonight! Getting dressed up and going to a party with my husband is so nice. But I'm a bit nervous about singing three songs!



So how did it go? Were you able to keep the nerves to a minimum and really belt out those songs?
Let's hear details of the party and of course what bag you carried. 
An Olympic party is brewing here on the island and I think we will need your singing skills to help us even tho we have the famous Ludmilla amongst our ranks.


----------



## remainsilly

Let's do this!
I'll start shredding the tinfoil.
https://pmchollywoodlife.files.word...ceremony-2016-rex-41.jpg?quality=80&strip=all
Someone buy baby oil & invite the Tongans. Before they get busy competing. 
http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/57a55373db5ce99d168b5197-538/tonga-flagbearer.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Let's do this!
> I'll start shredding the tinfoil.
> https://pmchollywoodlife.files.word...ceremony-2016-rex-41.jpg?quality=80&strip=all
> Someone buy baby oil & invite the Tongans. Before they get busy competing.
> http://static6.businessinsider.com/image/57a55373db5ce99d168b5197-538/tonga-flagbearer.jpg



The Tongans have informed me there will be no partying until competition is over. 
After that they are all ours.....


----------



## Murphy47

I am enjoying men's water polo. Very fit [emoji28]


----------



## remainsilly

News of Tongan delay is disappointing.
As my tinsel is waiting in huge pile.
Shall we go ahead with party?
Or wait?
Or just have 2 parties?!

Men's gymnastics. The bar flippy thing.
Always reminds me of this toy:
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...cX5QecWf0WtgkAEHtTaSvsVaauDFPQsLT8awafXw_Gz4Q


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> News of Tongan delay is disappointing.
> As my tinsel is waiting in huge pile.
> Shall we go ahead with party?
> Or wait?
> Or just have 2 parties?!
> 
> Men's gymnastics. The bar flippy thing.
> Always reminds me of this toy:
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...cX5QecWf0WtgkAEHtTaSvsVaauDFPQsLT8awafXw_Gz4Q



That is correct assessment. Mens not as fun as women's. 
Let us have 2 parties by all means! 
Let the tinseling commence.


----------



## remainsilly

Without oiled Tongans, had to improvise party games:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SGptodEcIRI/TeeO_ei3zQI/AAAAAAAAAns/MeQxnUNHqMM/s1600/greased_pig.jpg
Congratulations to lil Susie--who managed to hold onto greased pig for 4 seconds.
Before it kicked her nose & ribcage.
You rode in that ambulance a winner, girl!

Obviously, our gaming committee must reconsider motto, "Injuries, smingeries. Bring on the danger!"
Especially for island 5 year olds.

So, once the angry swine escaped--had to happen--gobs of tinsel stuck to their greased skin.
And a cheerful, samba mood prevailed.
Which became spontaneous pool diving.
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Oyxob03BRE3ZXtjDdB2-FUOiyq1JO2D2aZa8eCVTNLEmE
Followed by cocktails. Too many oinky-brain-hurting cocktails.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/0e/0c/86/0e0c868b39a07a429a78c141bcf3aaa2.jpg

Mole rats won the archery competition.
Due to their design of special bows--sized for tiny, naked arms.
And rigging our normal sized bows to burst into flame. If touched by humans or pigs.
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...Z0oUG8vXBFIoE5x5QHlcuQcSzjCztZ6ufLzYw5QMJpY3O

Who was this guy?
https://bryanhemming.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/blue-head.jpg?w=410
He dared defy our silver/gold tinsel rule.
But brought nachos. So was allowed to stay.

No one can find the Happy Mackerel's t.v. remote.
If found, please return.
As we can't remember how to change channels without it.
And are stuck watching a food storage container infommercial.

Great party!
Rio did okay, but our island weekend ceremonies rule!

Edit: Ludmilla's funky music style was fabulous!
She'll have to share costume design tips.
May have heard Hopelessbaggirl singing, too.
Hard to tell, amidst the crazed squealing of running pigs--bit loud.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Murphy47 said:


> So how did it go? Were you able to keep the nerves to a minimum and really belt out those songs?
> Let's hear details of the party and of course what bag you carried.
> An Olympic party is brewing here on the island and I think we will need your singing skills to help us even tho we have the famous Ludmilla amongst our ranks.


I actually was not nervous and it went great.I covered Ain't No Sunshine by Bill Withers, Hallelujah by Leonard Cohen and Black Velvet by Alannah Myles. My husband took video of the first two at my mom's request and said Hallelujah brought tears to her eyes but she adores that song and I'm her daughter. I listened too and even I can say I'm not embarrassed by how they went, and I'm usually horrified at listening to myself. So yay, birthday serenade for best friend of 13 years was a hit.
I carried a micro bag/WOC type that I painted myself and thrifted a better strap to.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm obsessed with this. The croc belly skin is really nice material, and I love any pale tone of leather, and even better dusted with pale gold mist of paint to give it that pop.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I actually was not nervous and it went great.I covered Ain't No Sunshine by Bill Withers, Hallelujah by Leonard Cohen and Black Velvet by Alannah Myles. My husband took video of the first two at my mom's request and said Hallelujah brought tears to her eyes but she adores that song and I'm her daughter. I listened too and even I can say I'm not embarrassed by how they went, and I'm usually horrified at listening to myself. So yay, birthday serenade for best friend of 13 years was a hit.
> I carried a micro bag/WOC type that I painted myself and thrifted a better strap to.


Congrats on the performance, HopelessBagGirl! 
And on your Woc! 
I love singing too.....


----------



## Mariapia

Yesterday, sitting at the next table at an outdoor café.... an 11 or 12 year old girl and her light blue MK tote....
She was unwrapping what looked like a birthday gift....the matching wallet
I couldn't help thinking she would soon be on TPF... and hunting for more bags
Her mother was carrying a beautiful navy blue bag I didn't recognize
Classy pair indeed!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday, sitting at the next table at an outdoor café.... an 11 or 12 year old girl and her light blue MK tote....
> She was unwrapping what looked like a birthday gift....the matching wallet
> I couldn't help thinking she would soon be on TPF... and hunting for more bags
> Her mother was carrying a beautiful navy blue bag I didn't recognize
> Classy pair indeed!



Never too young for good taste. 
Anyone keeping track of the medal count?
We only see a few countries totals here in the Middle. 
That poor French gymnast. Devastating career blow.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Never too young for good taste.
> Anyone keeping track of the medal count?
> We only see a few countries totals here in the Middle.
> That poor French gymnast. Devastating career blow.


Samir Ait Said.....
Terrible accident.
No words....


----------



## Mariapia

I give up, ladies!
The Bao Bao is much too expensive for what it is.
What do you think of this?
It's from Bleu de Chauffe, a French brand.
I love it!
I sent them an email to ask about the weight, one of my new obsession!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3433985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up, ladies!
> The Bao Bao is much too expensive for what it is.
> What do you think of this?
> It's from Bleu de Chauffe, a French brand.
> I love it!
> I sent them an email to ask about the weight, one of my new obsession!



I love that. Gorgeous. Simple but not to simple. Clean lines. And the color is just awesome. 
Hopefully the price is good.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I think it will be. Autumn is a great time to be most places around here. The temperature is pleasant and they trees look gorgeous when they turn.



That will be gorgeous!


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3433985
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I give up, ladies!
> The Bao Bao is much too expensive for what it is.
> What do you think of this?
> It's from Bleu de Chauffe, a French brand.
> I love it!
> I sent them an email to ask about the weight, one of my new obsession!



Love it! I hope it's light enough.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> That will be gorgeous!



Feels pre fall like today. Almost tired of being hot but not ready to give up the pool just yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I love that. Gorgeous. Simple but not to simple. Clean lines. And the color is just awesome.
> Hopefully the price is good.


It's not cheap....It's entirely made in France, a little bit less than €500.....


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Love it! I hope it's light enough.


I hope they have a scale ...
It comes in other colours but the one I prefer is the yellow one...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I wish I  had a yellow bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.


Lovely model and colour, HopelessBagGirl!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Without oiled Tongans, had to improvise party games:
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SGptodEcIRI/TeeO_ei3zQI/AAAAAAAAAns/MeQxnUNHqMM/s1600/greased_pig.jpg
> Congratulations to lil Susie--who managed to hold onto greased pig for 4 seconds.
> Before it kicked her nose & ribcage.
> You rode in that ambulance a winner, girl!
> 
> Obviously, our gaming committee must reconsider motto, "Injuries, smingeries. Bring on the danger!"
> Especially for island 5 year olds.
> 
> So, once the angry swine escaped--had to happen--gobs of tinsel stuck to their greased skin.
> And a cheerful, samba mood prevailed.
> Which became spontaneous pool diving.
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...Oyxob03BRE3ZXtjDdB2-FUOiyq1JO2D2aZa8eCVTNLEmE
> Followed by cocktails. Too many oinky-brain-hurting cocktails.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/564x/0e/0c/86/0e0c868b39a07a429a78c141bcf3aaa2.jpg
> 
> Mole rats won the archery competition.
> Due to their design of special bows--sized for tiny, naked arms.
> And rigging our normal sized bows to burst into flame. If touched by humans or pigs.
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...Z0oUG8vXBFIoE5x5QHlcuQcSzjCztZ6ufLzYw5QMJpY3O
> 
> Who was this guy?
> https://bryanhemming.files.wordpress.com/2012/02/blue-head.jpg?w=410
> He dared defy our silver/gold tinsel rule.
> But brought nachos. So was allowed to stay.
> 
> No one can find the Happy Mackerel's t.v. remote.
> If found, please return.
> As we can't remember how to change channels without it.
> And are stuck watching a food storage container infommercial.
> 
> Great party!
> Rio did okay, but our island weekend ceremonies rule!
> 
> Edit: Ludmilla's funky music style was fabulous!
> She'll have to share costume design tips.
> May have heard Hopelessbaggirl singing, too.
> Hard to tell, amidst the crazed squealing of running pigs--bit loud.



Due to my busy pop star lifestyle I was able to party with you all, but I am slow at posting at the moment...
I heard that there was a pig with a tv remote seen over at the shrimpers' bay. As the pig was so dirty and I was still wearing my funky silver hot pants I did not dare to hunt the t.v. remote down. But, I was brave enough to tell our landlord. He is NOT happy... Hm. And I do have the feeling that he likes neither my funky music, nor my funky silver hot pants. 
I am very happy that you all liked my funky music. *bowing out because I have to attend the next glamorous event*


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.



Lovely bag. I hope you enjoy grad school classes.



Mariapia said:


> Lovely model and colour, HopelessBagGirl!



I like the bag you have posted a lot. But, I am biased as I LOVE this style. Never heard of that brand before, but I will do some research now!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag. I hope you enjoy grad school classes.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the bag you have posted a lot. But, I am biased as I LOVE this style. Never heard of that brand before, but I will do some research now!


The site address is

www.bleu-de-chauffe.com

They have just replied to my mail. The Coline weighs 950 gr.
I love this style too, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Due to my busy pop star lifestyle I was able to party with you all, but I am slow at posting at the moment...
> I heard that there was a pig with a tv remote seen over at the shrimpers' bay. As the pig was so dirty and I was still wearing my funky silver hot pants I did not dare to hunt the t.v. remote down. But, I was brave enough to tell our landlord. He is NOT happy... Hm. And I do have the feeling that he likes neither my funky music, nor my funky silver hot pants.
> I am very happy that you all liked my funky music. *bowing out because I have to attend the next glamorous event*


I am so envious, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The site address is
> 
> www.bleu-de-chauffe.com
> 
> They have just replied to my mail. The Coline weighs 950 gr.
> I love this style too, Ludmilla!



Thank you!
Is 950gr manageable for your shoulder?
I am sending Enrique to the island as soon as I meet him. [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Is 950gr manageable for your shoulder?
> I am sending Enrique to the island as soon as I meet him. [emoji8]



I will be waiting!!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Second EBay mz wallace arrived today and I'm so tickled.  It turns out I bought it from a TPFer who posts a lot on the mz wallace thread! Very fun. 

First day of grad school followed by two hours of grocery shopping with kids and two hours of cooking up food for the week.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Second EBay mz wallace arrived today and I'm so tickled.  It turns out I bought it from a TPFer who posts a lot on the mz wallace thread! Very fun.
> 
> First day of grad school followed by two hours of grocery shopping with kids and two hours of cooking up food for the week.



I thought I say that bag in the MZW thread.
Nice find.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Is 950gr manageable for your shoulder?
> I am sending Enrique to the island as soon as I meet him. [emoji8]


Enrique on the Island? Wow.....
Let me tell you a secret.... Last  night I watched him on You Tube... 
He is so cute! He asks an English young lady to join him on stage.....
She is in tears! I think she will never forget the moment, the song (( Hero) , the dance and that lovely guy..... 
To come back to reality... 950 gr might be heavy....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Enrique on the Island? Wow.....
> Let me tell you a secret.... Last  night I watched him on You Tube...
> He is so cute! He asks an English young lady to join him on stage.....
> She is in tears! I think she will never forget the moment, the song (( Hero) , the dance and that lovely guy.....
> To come back to reality... 950 gr might be heavy....



I had to use the converter. That's 2.15 pounds US. 
That doesn't leave much for the weight of the items you need to carry. [emoji45]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I had to use the converter. That's 2.15 pounds US.
> That doesn't leave much for the weight of the items you need to carry. [emoji45]


Oh dear!
What am I going to do?
All the lovely leather bags are on the heavy side.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> What am I going to do?
> All the lovely leather bags are on the heavy side.....



I gave myself a 5 lb weight limit. Then I started getting rid of things inside to make room. 
I replaced my Brahmin makeup bag with a LeSportSac which weighs 3/4 of an ounce. 
Changed out leather sunnies case with a plastic one. 
Took keys off my keychain that I don't use everyday. 
Stuff like that. 
Anything I need often but not daily goes in a tote bag that I take when needed. 
Most of the "just in case" items I don't even miss.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I gave myself a 5 lb weight limit. Then I started getting rid of things inside to make room.
> I replaced my Brahmin makeup bag with a LeSportSac which weighs 3/4 of an ounce.
> Changed out leather sunnies case with a plastic one.
> Took keys off my keychain that I don't use everyday.
> Stuff like that.
> Anything I need often but not daily goes in a tote bag that I take when needed.
> Most of the "just in case" items I don't even miss.


I do the same, Murphy.
Lots of light weight pouches ... no more water bottle.
My old wallet weighs a ton because of all the coins we have here.
I should put them in a piggy bank... 
But then I wouldn't have any more change and I would get more coins again and again...
Life is tough!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I do the same, Murphy.
> Lots of light weight pouches ... no more water bottle.
> My old wallet weighs a ton because of all the coins we have here.
> I should put them in a piggy bank...
> But then I wouldn't have any more change and I would get more coins again and again...
> Life is tough!



It is. I found a gorgeous Dooney and Bourke that weighed in at almost 3 pounds empty. Couldn't get rid of enough stuff so it had to go back. [emoji22]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It is. I found a gorgeous Dooney and Bourke that weighed in at almost 3 pounds empty. Couldn't get rid of enough stuff so it had to go back. [emoji22]


3 pounds is a lot!
I know what you are talking about....
I have one. It's still sleeping in its box.
At the moment, I take out one of my Le Pliage everyday....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> 3 pounds is a lot!
> I know what you are talking about....
> I have one. It's still sleeping in its box.
> At the moment, I take out one of my Le Pliage everyday....



Gotta love Longchamp. 
Wish they made a slightly more structured LP. 
Don't like a bag that makes a "puddle" when u set it down.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Gotta love Longchamp.
> Wish they made a slightly more structured LP.
> Don't like a bag that makes a "puddle" when u set it down.


Some women put a piece of cardboard at the bottom or order a "base" off Ebay...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Some women put a piece of cardboard at the bottom or order a "base" off Ebay...



I have one of those and it works well to keep the shape on the bottom. It's just "pokey" on my poor old elbows. 
They are my fav totes tho. I couldn't do without them.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have one of those and it works well to keep the shape on the bottom. It's just "pokey" on my poor old elbows.
> They are my fav totes tho. I couldn't do without them.


I always say that if I could go back in time I would only buy LPs...and never browse
It's too late now 
I am hooked!


----------



## Ludmilla

My bag limit is 1,2 kg/ about 2lbs. That is probably already too heavy for my back, but I do not let go of bags like lazy Bays, Ms Marcie or Miss Plum. My back has to endure them.

Wearing only LC LP bags would be good for my back, but too boring for me in the end. [emoji19]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My bag limit is 1,2 kg/ about 2lbs. That is probably already too heavy for my back, but I do not let go of bags like lazy Bays, Ms Marcie or Miss Plum. My back has to endure them.
> 
> Wearing only LC LP bags would be good for my back, but too boring for me in the end. [emoji19]



Very astute assessment. 
Perfectly practical, lovely colors, but doesn't make tha heart sing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Very astute assessment.
> Perfectly practical, lovely colors, but doesn't make tha heart sing.



Ahh, sorry, I was talking about the weight of the empty bags. My bags loaded should not weight more than 3kg/6,6lbs. Bags tend to get heavier thanks to commuting. [emoji4]

Yes. I agree about the LP bags. They do not make the heart sing. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ahh, sorry, I was talking about the weight of the empty bags. My bags loaded should not weight more than 3kg/6,6lbs. Bags tend to get heavier thanks to commuting. [emoji4]
> 
> Yes. I agree about the LP bags. They do not make the heart sing. [emoji3]



6 pounds doesn't sound to bad. Is that bag a doable weight for you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> 6 pounds doesn't sound to bad. Is that bag a doable weight for you?



Hm. Yes. That's the weight I can manage. I fear most of the time my (work) bags are heavier, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. Yes. That's the weight I can manage. I fear most of the time my (work) bags are heavier, though.


We should buy a luggage scale.....
I am not sure we realize how heavy our bags can be....


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I realize it. I carry a 27 lb girl on my front and backpack on my back, or her on my back and handbag in my hand and I am ruthless with how much optional I'm willing to add to my pack mule routine! I sometimes leave it behind and stick a diaper in my pocket or just decide that if there's enough of a mess we will just go straight home and deal with it there!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I realize it. I carry a 27 lb girl on my front and backpack on my back, or her on my back and handbag in my hand and I am ruthless with how much optional I'm willing to add to my pack mule routine! I sometimes leave it behind and stick a diaper in my pocket or just decide that if there's enough of a mess we will just go straight home and deal with it there!



I used to have a whole changing station set up in the back of my van. Fresh clothes and all. It was so worth it.


----------



## misskris03

HopelessBagGirl said:


> View attachment 3434254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starting grad school classes today with my Frankie.



Great color! Hope your class went well.


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> We should buy a luggage scale.....
> I am not sure we realize how heavy our bags can be....



That's true; I'm kind of afraid to find out-I carry a ton of stuff around even when I'm not going to work or going out with my kids. Cross bodies help me a lot when I'm loaded up like a pack animal.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> That's true; I'm kind of afraid to find out-I carry a ton of stuff around even when I'm not going to work or going out with my kids. Cross bodies help me a lot when I'm loaded up like a pack animal.



Those are the days I miss having a stroller


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I definitely have a supplies in the car. I didn't when I first got the car & that first week I had a toddler puke all over the car and herself. Now I am ready for anything. But I loathe having gear on my person, if I am babywearing.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I definitely have a supplies in the car. I didn't when I first got the car & that first week I had a toddler puke all over the car and herself. Now I am ready for anything. But I loathe having gear on my person, if I am babywearing.



Gee, can't imagine why. Baby plus gear. Way too much weight.  
Neither of mine cared much for being carried so that phase luckily didn't last long for me. 
Now the stroller is another story. They would still let me push them sometimes even now I think. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That's true; I'm kind of afraid to find out-I carry a ton of stuff around even when I'm not going to work or going out with my kids. Cross bodies help me a lot when I'm loaded up like a pack animal.


Cross bodies can be very uncomfortable if they are filled to the brim. 
The strap often hurts my shoulder...
Carrying big bags is becoming a sport!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Cross bodies can be very uncomfortable if they are filled to the brim.
> The strap often hurts my shoulder...
> Carrying big bags is becoming a sport!



You got the nail on the head. I'd rather have a stuffed LP than a cross body.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Cross bodies can be very uncomfortable if they are filled to the brim.
> The strap often hurts my shoulder...
> Carrying big bags is becoming a sport!





Murphy47 said:


> You got the nail on the head. I'd rather have a stuffed LP than a cross body.



I am not wearing much crossbodies these days as it is easier to swap from one hand/shoulder to the other when tha bag gets too heavy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Backpacks! There's a gorgeous tumi calais I want but I cheaped out and got the jujube be right back in monarch (solid black with gold hardware).
My dakine is the most ergonomic lightweight carrying device ever!


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Backpacks! There's a gorgeous tumi calais I want but I cheaped out and got the jujube be right back in monarch (solid black with gold hardware).
> My dakine is the most ergonomic lightweight carrying device ever!



I cannot do backpacks at all. My shoulders start to hurt like mad after 10 minutes. [emoji20]
I do have a Dakine backpack, too! I use it for travelling on the train. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am not wearing much crossbodies these days as it is easier to swap from one hand/shoulder to the other when tha bag gets too heavy.


Absolutely, when you wear a crossbody, no way out, you are stuck!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot do backpacks at all. My shoulders start to hurt like mad after 10 minutes. [emoji20]
> I do have a Dakine backpack, too! I use it for travelling on the train. [emoji4]


I bought a made in the US backpack ( something like an exceptional bag.... as they are all made in China  now)  You have to take it out....to get your keys or your glasses...
Too complicated! I must have used it once!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's good if you need both hands for your kids.
But if there's anything crucial like keys or phone I prefer in my pocket on front so I don't need to take off the backpack and dig.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's good if you need both hands for your kids.
> But if there's anything crucial like keys or phone I prefer in my pocket on front so I don't need to take off the backpack and dig.


I get it....But if you go shopping and put your credit card at the bottom of the backpack....the bag will help you resist temptation....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I get it....But if you go shopping and put your credit card at the bottom of the backpack....the bag will help you resist temptation....



That strategy never helped me. I am more likely to dump contents of entire bag on counter to find credit card and purchase the item that is calling my name.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That strategy never helped me. I am more likely to dump contents of entire bag on counter to find credit card and purchase the item that is calling my name.


When too many items in different shops are calling your name.....the strategy might work....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> When too many items in different shops are calling your name.....the strategy might work....



Only if I stay outside and look in the Windows.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Only if I stay outside and look in the Windows.


Oh dear, looking in the windows will not stop me from going inside.....
Finally, staying home is the only way....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, looking in the windows will not stop me from going inside.....
> Finally, staying home is the only way....



Shopping from phone/tablet/computer is even MORE dangerous because you forget what you bought. 
But there is the pleasant surprise of getting a package!!
If I am in the mood for a new bag, not much stops me. Then I have to go sell one on eBay.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ha! True. When I'm in shopping mode nothing can stop me, also....


----------



## Ludmilla

We have the strangest weather this year. Autumn seems to be here, already. This morning we had 7C/44,6F. [emoji16] Tomorrow they predict [emoji299]️. It feels like September... On the other hand I was not happy about the abnormally hot summer last year.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We have the strangest weather this year. Autumn seems to be here, already. This morning we had 7C/44,6F. [emoji16] Tomorrow they predict [emoji299]️. It feels like September... On the other hand I was not happy about the abnormally hot summer last year.



Heat advisory here. Watching Olympics with curtains closed.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> We have the strangest weather this year. Autumn seems to be here, already. This morning we had 7C/44,6F. [emoji16] Tomorrow they predict [emoji299]️. It feels like September... On the other hand I was not happy about the abnormally hot summer last year.


Dog days o' summer.


So tunneled his big head into bedspread, for afternoon snooze.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> That strategy never helped me. I am more likely to dump contents of entire bag on counter to find credit card and purchase the item that is calling my name.



Me too!


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Dog days o' summer.
> View attachment 3437626
> 
> So tunneled his big head into bedspread, for afternoon snooze.



What a cutie!


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Me too!



You made it home safe and sound I guess?!?
How were the caverns?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We have the strangest weather this year. Autumn seems to be here, already. This morning we had 7C/44,6F. [emoji16] Tomorrow they predict [emoji299]️. It feels like September... On the other hand I was not happy about the abnormally hot summer last year.


Yes, last summer heat was unbearable, but 7 degrees in the morning is another story....
I think the temperatures will go up in the next few days.
Let's hope you will be warm this week-end, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Heat advisory here. Watching Olympics with curtains closed.


Watching the Olympics here is very boring here as what we would like to see takes place in the middle of the night...
Because of the 5 hours time difference!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, last summer heat was unbearable, but 7 degrees in the morning is another story....
> I think the temperatures will go up in the next few days.
> Let's hope you will be warm this week-end, Ludmilla!



It was so cold at the office, today, I had to make some tea to warm me up from within. [emoji15] It's August!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Heat advisory here. Watching Olympics with curtains closed.



Hehehe. That is sind great advice, but, as Mariapia has pointed out - we do not see so much thanks to the time difference.
But, I think I will have a date with Mr. Bond this evening. [emoji3]



remainsilly said:


> Dog days o' summer.
> View attachment 3437626
> 
> So tunneled his big head into bedspread, for afternoon snooze.



Awwww. Look at this happily snoozing dog! [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It was in the fifties today ---brrrrrr


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It was in the fifties today ---brrrrrr



Oh wow. Seems like I am not the only one suffering from cold weather. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. That is sind great advice, but, as Mariapia has pointed out - we do not see so much thanks to the time difference.
> But, I think I will have a date with Mr. Bond this evening. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. Look at this happily snoozing dog! [emoji4]



Bond, James Bond is a perfect alternative to the Olympics. 
The sports broadcasters here just talk talk talk and it's hard to focus on what the athletes are doing. 
Plus, they act like the USA is the only one competing. We RARELY get to see all the talent from the rest of the world. So ridiculously biased. 
Yeah Figi. First Gold Medal EVER. Why couldn't we watch that?
First marching band performance tonight if the weather holds. 
93F. Heat and storm advisory. Gotta love the Midwest. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. That is sind great advice, but, as Mariapia has pointed out - we do not see so much thanks to the time difference.
> But, I think I will have a date with Mr. Bond this evening. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww. Look at this happily snoozing dog! [emoji4][/QUOTE
> A date with Mr Bond tonight? Wow!
> What a glamourous summer!
> Tomorrow, Enrique is singing about 40 km from my place...
> Too bad I cannot go....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Bond, James Bond is a perfect alternative to the Olympics.
> The sports broadcasters here just talk talk talk and it's hard to focus on what the athletes are doing.
> Plus, they act like the USA is the only one competing. We RARELY get to see all the talent from the rest of the world. So ridiculously biased.
> Yeah Figi. First Gold Medal EVER. Why couldn't we watch that?
> First marching band performance tonight if the weather holds.
> 93F. Heat and storm advisory. Gotta love the Midwest. Lol.


Teddy Riner just won a gold medal!


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> You made it home safe and sound I guess?!?
> How were the caverns?



They were a lot of fun. The lower part was still closed because of the toxic gas but part of it was open and the kiddos were enthralled. Plus we ate at culver's afterwards, so everyone was happy. My younger son took loads of photos [
ATTACH=full]3438307[/ATTACH]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Bond, James Bond is a perfect alternative to the Olympics.
> The sports broadcasters here just talk talk talk and it's hard to focus on what the athletes are doing.
> Plus, they act like the USA is the only one competing. We RARELY get to see all the talent from the rest of the world. So ridiculously biased.
> Yeah Figi. First Gold Medal EVER. Why couldn't we watch that?
> First marching band performance tonight if the weather holds.
> 93F. Heat and storm advisory. Gotta love the Midwest. Lol.



Omg! Marching in 90+ degree weather sounds dreadful, like a form of torture


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> They were a lot of fun. The lower part was still closed because of the toxic gas but part of it was open and the kiddos were enthralled. Plus we ate at culver's afterwards, so everyone was happy. My younger son took loads of photos [
> ATTACH=full]3438307[/ATTACH]



They are really cool!!
Culverts was a great choice. Always a fav. 
Burgers AND ice cream. [emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Omg! Marching in 90+ degree weather sounds dreadful, like a form of torture



She came home grumpy. It was 106 on the field. 
She made a "miraculous" recovery after she cleaned up and changed clothes. 
Out with friends now. 
Ah. Senior year. They are only home to shower and eat. Works out great for mom and dad.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I am cheating on handbags this weekend. 
The new IKEA catalog just arrived and I want to redecorate the entire house. 
I am ready to turn the kids rooms into a den and a yoga room. 
The downside: they kids are still living in them. Lol.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

We are doing the opposite, eliminating hobby rooms in favor of more bedrooms for our family as its grown a lot in the last three years!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> We are doing the opposite, eliminating hobby rooms in favor of more bedrooms for our family as its grown a lot in the last three years!



When the kids are young, you just can't HAVE enough to room.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> They were a lot of fun. The lower part was still closed because of the toxic gas but part of it was open and the kiddos were enthralled. Plus we ate at culver's afterwards, so everyone was happy. My younger son took loads of photos [
> ATTACH=full]3438307[/ATTACH]


I once saw a bat skeleton, fossilized in cave rock. 
Freaking awesome.


----------



## remainsilly

duplicate post--thanks, glitchy site


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I once saw a bat skeleton, fossilized in cave rock.
> Freaking awesome.


I would have fainted on the spot!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I would have fainted on the spot!



It would have been a surprise. 
Still chilly there?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It would have been a surprise.
> Still chilly there?


Not in my place.....At least for now....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Not in my place.....At least for now....



They weather has just been so crazy everywhere. Hot, cold and it just doesn't stay the same for 2 days in a row. So bizarre.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They weather has just been so crazy everywhere. Hot, cold and it just doesn't stay the same for 2 days in a row. So bizarre.


They call it global warming, Murphy....
It's just the beginning....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> They call it global warming, Murphy....
> It's just the beginning....



Well 57 degrees in August seems like global cooling to me. Lol [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well 57 degrees in August seems like global cooling to me. Lol [emoji12]


In June my friend in Paris had to sleep with her socks on....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> In June my friend in Paris had to sleep with her socks on....



Wrong. It's just wrong.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wrong. It's just wrong.


Could it have been the same in the past?
Maybe we don't remember what the weather was like when we were little girls?
But I agree with you, something is very wrong!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Could it have been the same in the past?
> Maybe we don't remember what the weather was like when we were little girls?
> But I agree with you, something is very wrong!



Hard to say Mariapia. 
I don't remember such massive flooding in many places. But then we didn't have CNN to put the news on an endless loop. 
I do think people have had a very negative effect. I know better than to get my dad started on how the Army Corps of Engineers has screwed the waterways around the world up so I am sure it's all related. 
Probably you are correct that we remember the weather being nicer when we were young than it is now.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hard to say Mariapia.
> I don't remember such massive flooding in many places. But then we didn't have CNN to put the news on an endless loop.
> I do think people have had a very negative effect. I know better than to get my dad started on how the Army Corps of Engineers has screwed the waterways around the world up so I am sure it's all related.
> Probably you are correct that we remember the weather being nicer when we were young than it is now.


Man is responsible for what's going on!
There have been torrential rains in France , lots of houses have been flooded but why on earth did mayors allow contractors to build them so close to a river? 
The water cannot get into the earth, there is cement everywhere.
The owners cannot even sell them any more.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Man is responsible for what's going on!
> There have been torrential rains in France , lots of houses have been flooded but why on earth did mayors allow contractors to build them so close to a river?
> The water cannot get into the earth, there is cement everywhere.
> The owners cannot even sell them any more.



True. Cement doesn't allow the waterto do what water does. 
Run off is very damaging. 
There are a few cities (small ones) near me that are now ghost towns because of chronic flooding.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> True. Cement doesn't allow the waterto do what water does.
> Run off is very damaging.
> There are a few cities (small ones) near me that are now ghost towns because of chronic flooding.


After the October 3rd disaster here, the camping sites owners were not allowed to reopen their business.
Yet, God knows they tried to....saying " it won't happen again" or " imagine the consequences on the economy of the region...." 
It's true that all the supermarkets, funfairs, tobacconists in the area don't have any more tourist customers, but how can they forget the camper who drowned in the flood?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! I hope you all had a great weekend! [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I am cheating on handbags this weekend.
> The new IKEA catalog just arrived and I want to redecorate the entire house.
> I am ready to turn the kids rooms into a den and a yoga room.
> The downside: they kids are still living in them. Lol.



Hrm. Where is my new IKEA catalog?! Nowhere to be seen... 



misskris03 said:


> They were a lot of fun. The lower part was still closed because of the toxic gas but part of it was open and the kiddos were enthralled. Plus we ate at culver's afterwards, so everyone was happy. My younger son took loads of photos [
> ATTACH=full]3438307[/ATTACH]



I am very happy that you had a fun holiday. This cavern looks very impressive. 



remainsilly said:


> duplicate post--thanks, glitchy site



Tpf is driving me nuts. I do not get all my quotes. 



Murphy47 said:


> It would have been a surprise.
> Still chilly there?



Nope. Yesterday and today sun and warm temperatures. But, the nights are chilly. [emoji16]
I agree that most problems are made by humans. I also remember that the summer of 2014 was not really warm. We went to Lago di Garda in September and I was wearing my thin clothes for the first time. [emoji15]
On a happier note: all plants were burnt last year. This year everything is still green and grows like mad.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok. Finally good news: we have booked our holidays. [emoji322] We are not going to England (Murphy - does your mother still plan to visit Wales with your two girls? They should make up their minds, because it's a PITA to book something in the UK last minute. Apart from London that is.). We are going on an island in the Northern Sea. Yay.

Now, Ugly Jack showed up again. This sneaky little fellow is trying to talk me into a new bag - and God knows he has tried this with this specific bag before. I am talking about the Longchamp Neo/Le Pliage Cuir. Ugly Jack says it would be a good idea to buy one of them (Navy), because it would be perfect for vacations. Lightweight, durable, long strap, bla bla bla. Another positive thing: I have still a birthday voucher from my sister.
My problem is (apart from the fact that I already have many bags) that those bags do not make my heart sing. I know I would use this kind of LC loads, because they are practical. And they are perfect for holidays as you can dress them up and down. Also, I have taken a look at my bags already and I do not know which one to take with me. Some are too delicate, the others are to heavy, my LC bags do not have a long strap,... [emoji16]

What do you think? Is Ugly Jack right? Should I finally take the plunge on one of those bags? I am eyeing them since forever... And I would get one as a birthday gift.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. Finally good news: we have booked our holidays. [emoji322] We are not going to England (Murphy - does your mother still plan to visit Wales with your two girls? They should make up their minds, because it's a PITA to book something in the UK last minute. Apart from London that is.). We are going on an island in the Northern Sea. Yay.
> 
> Now, Ugly Jack showed up again. This sneaky little fellow is trying to talk me into a new bag - and God knows he has tried this with this specific bag before. I am talking about the Longchamp Neo/Le Pliage Cuir. Ugly Jack says it would be a good idea to buy one of them (Navy), because it would be perfect for vacations. Lightweight, durable, long strap, bla bla bla. Another positive thing: I have still a birthday voucher from my sister.
> My problem is (apart from the fact that I already have many bags) that those bags do not make my heart sing. I know I would use this kind of LC loads, because they are practical. And they are perfect for holidays as you can dress them up and down. Also, I have taken a look at my bags already and I do not know which one to take with me. Some are too delicate, the others are to heavy, my LC bags do not have a long strap,... [emoji16]
> 
> What do you think? Is Ugly Jack right? Should I finally take the plunge on one of those bags? I am eyeing them since forever... And I would get one as a birthday gift.



Moms been a travel agent for 35 years. If anyone can book something she can. I do appreciate the heads up however and will pass it along. 

As for Ugly Jack, I think he is right. No one really wants to spend money on luggage since it will get beat up. It's necessary though. 
Buy the LC Neo FER sure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Moms been a travel agent for 35 years. If anyone can book something she can. I do appreciate the heads up however and will pass it along.
> 
> As for Ugly Jack, I think he is right. No one really wants to spend money on luggage since it will get beat up. It's necessary though.
> Buy the LC Neo FER sure.



Ah ok. If your Mom was a travel agent she will definitely be better than we were! I bet she will find a great place for them in Wales. [emoji6]

Thanks for backing up Ugly Jack. I really think I should finally get one of those LCs. The ARE darn practical.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. Finally good news: we have booked our holidays. [emoji322] We are not going to England (Murphy - does your mother still plan to visit Wales with your two girls? They should make up their minds, because it's a PITA to book something in the UK last minute. Apart from London that is.). We are going on an island in the Northern Sea. Yay.
> 
> Now, Ugly Jack showed up again. This sneaky little fellow is trying to talk me into a new bag - and God knows he has tried this with this specific bag before. I am talking about the Longchamp Neo/Le Pliage Cuir. Ugly Jack says it would be a good idea to buy one of them (Navy), because it would be perfect for vacations. Lightweight, durable, long strap, bla bla bla. Another positive thing: I have still a birthday voucher from my sister.
> My problem is (apart from the fact that I already have many bags) that those bags do not make my heart sing. I know I would use this kind of LC loads, because they are practical. And they are perfect for holidays as you can dress them up and down. Also, I have taken a look at my bags already and I do not know which one to take with me. Some are too delicate, the others are to heavy, my LC bags do not have a long strap,... [emoji16]
> 
> What do you think? Is Ugly Jack right? Should I finally take the plunge on one of those bags? I am eyeing them since forever... And I would get one as a birthday gift.


The Cuir is more expensive than the Neo....
If I were you, Ludmilla, I would get the Neo in Navy 
You will love it. The material is different from the nylon LPs.
Much softer to the touch. 
The strap is a plus!
 That said, I understand you. You have lots of bags like me and when going on a trip we always think about the weight....and of course most of our beloved bags are on the heavier side. 
That's when we feel guilty about adding another bag to our already big collection.
I have been there....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Cuir is more expensive than the Neo....
> If I were you, Ludmilla, I would get the Neo in Navy
> You will love it. The material is different from the nylon LPs.
> Much softer to the touch.
> The strap is a plus!
> That said, I understand you. You have lots of bags like me and when going on a trip we always think about the weight....and of course most of our beloved bags are on the heavier side.
> That's when we feel guilty about adding another bag to our already big collection.
> I have been there....



Yes, I know that the Cuir is more expensive. [emoji16] I have not decided about the material yet and would take a look at them both at the boutique. The nylon bag would be even more of a throw around bag than the Cuir. And maybe the price for Cuir is too much money for a bag that is insanely practical, but not true love. [emoji38]

It's like the full wardrobe: it is bursting, but you never find something to wear. [emoji19]

On the plus side: I do not own a blue bag, yet. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I know that the Cuir is more expensive. [emoji16] I have not decided about the material yet and would take a look at them both at the boutique. The nylon bag would be even more of a throw around bag than the Cuir. And maybe the price for Cuir is too much money for a bag that is insanely practical, but not true love. [emoji38]
> 
> It's like the full wardrobe: it is bursting, but you never find something to wear. [emoji19]
> 
> On the plus side: I do not own a blue bag, yet. [emoji3]



As you have a gap in your bag collection, this will make the choice easier. 
I love the Neo material and the long strap for travel. Navy would be a perfect addition. 
The cuir is a gorgeous softie leather, but I can never bring myself to set one down on the floor of a plane, train or hotel. 
Maybe you could use a Neo as a suitcase for one of your beautiful leather bags and this take two on your trip? [emoji57]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Now, Ugly Jack showed up again. This sneaky little fellow is trying to talk me into a new bag - and God knows he has tried this with this specific bag before. I am talking about the Longchamp Neo/Le Pliage Cuir.


Good grief!
Step 1: book holiday
Step 2: Ugly Jack whispers about new bag

And, yes, Ugly Jack had me eyeing lc neo, also!!! Tragic.
Eventually, I beat him into submission with my luggage scale.

But, neo is nice choice. With that shoulder strap...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Good grief!
> Step 1: book holiday
> Step 2: Ugly Jack whispers about new bag
> 
> And, yes, Ugly Jack had me eyeing lc neo, also!!! Tragic.
> Eventually, I beat him into submission with my luggage scale.
> 
> But, neo is nice choice. With that shoulder strap...



Ugly Jack may be on to something with these travel bags ladies. Mayhap we should heed the little voice!?!
I am such an enabler.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ugly Jack may be on to something with these travel bags ladies. Mayhap we should heed the little voice!?!
> I am such an enabler.


Got silnylon backpack instead:
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...k57FZY5KCAFqkJJat63oEOltQ1YYSZM2YIeDuQrbqsM1A
Folds into tiny pouch, weighs 3oz.:
http://cdn6.bigcommerce.com/s-yhsuk...ch__90186__05886.1419971261.1280.1280.jpg?c=2

Not as stylish as lc neo. 
But I have a pom-pom knit cap to compensate for lost fashionista points.


----------



## Murphy47

We are all fashionistas is different ways. Pom Pom cap sounds fab.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I have to recommend Ju-ju-be diaper bags and backpacks for going into whatever public restroom. Machine washable! I have a jjb be right back pack that I intend to use as laptop bag and carry on, long after kids are out of diapers. Mine is solid black with gold hardware. Side elastic open pockets are insulated to keep your drink cold and actually work! Tons of small felt lined pockets for sunnies and gadgets inside.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ugly Jack may be on to something with these travel bags ladies. Mayhap we should heed the little voice!?!
> I am such an enabler.


At the moment, Ugly Jack's business is booming!
Be careful ladies, he started with Ludmilla but one of us is going to be his next victim...
You want to bet?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> At the moment, Ugly Jack's business is booming!
> Be careful ladies, he started with Ludmilla but one of us is going to be his next victim...
> You want to bet?



Too late
	

		
			
		

		
	



Found this at Nordstrom Rack. 65% off as it is missing it's long strap. 
Went to the fabric store and bought a length of webbing and just looped it on. 
I have been in contact with LC but no luck yet here in US. The French office is away on vacation so I will have to wait and see if I candies one to match.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440305
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom Rack. 65% off as it is missing it's long strap.
> Went to the fabric store and bought a length of webbing and just looped it on.
> I have been in contact with LC but no luck yet here in US. The French office is away on vacation so I will have to wait and see if I candies one to match.


Wow! 
Great find Murphy!
Absolutely gorgeous! What a steal! 
Ugly Jack was right! You had to have it!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Great find Murphy!
> Absolutely gorgeous! What a steal!
> Ugly Jack was right! You had to have it!



Sometimes you just have to listen to Ugly Jack. 
I was thinking of returning it since I couldn't find the matching strap. Then is started to rain. Three days later I am super happy I kept it. 
I must buy Ugly Jack a beverage at the Mackeral very soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As you have a gap in your bag collection, this will make the choice easier.
> I love the Neo material and the long strap for travel. Navy would be a perfect addition.
> The cuir is a gorgeous softie leather, but I can never bring myself to set one down on the floor of a plane, train or hotel.
> Maybe you could use a Neo as a suitcase for one of your beautiful leather bags and this take two on your trip? [emoji57]



Oh, I am ruthless with my bags. I might have put things into them that should not be there (pizza, salads, bananas, liquids,..) and I might have put them on grounds where they do not belong (Miss Plum on the toilet floor of the hospital after my knee accident )

Everyone needs a blue bag. I think. 



remainsilly said:


> Good grief!
> Step 1: book holiday
> Step 2: Ugly Jack whispers about new bag
> 
> And, yes, Ugly Jack had me eyeing lc neo, also!!! Tragic.
> Eventually, I beat him into submission with my luggage scale.
> 
> But, neo is nice choice. With that shoulder strap...



Ugly Jack is very busy at the moment. And he definitely has a very soft spot for all kinds of Longchamp bags....



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I have to recommend Ju-ju-be diaper bags and backpacks for going into whatever public restroom. Machine washable! I have a jjb be right back pack that I intend to use as laptop bag and carry on, long after kids are out of diapers. Mine is solid black with gold hardware. Side elastic open pockets are insulated to keep your drink cold and actually work! Tons of small felt lined pockets for sunnies and gadgets inside.



Thank you for the suggestion! I am not in need of a diaper bag, but I googled the ju-ju-be bags and they are really really cute! 



Mariapia said:


> At the moment, Ugly Jack's business is booming!
> Be careful ladies, he started with Ludmilla but one of us is going to be his next victim...
> You want to bet?



Ha! Yes. I will go to the boutique and take a close look at all the options. So far I have not made up my mind about the material, yet. 



Murphy47 said:


> Too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440305
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom Rack. 65% off as it is missing it's long strap.
> Went to the fabric store and bought a length of webbing and just looped it on.
> I have been in contact with LC but no luck yet here in US. The French office is away on vacation so I will have to wait and see if I candies one to match.



Yay! Ugly Jack must be very happy. Very cute little Neo. Lucky lady!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ugly Jack never sleeps....
No time zones or jet lag for the guy.. 
He keeps harrassing me too.
Only trouble is I have so many bags in mind that I am driving him crazy...
But I know who will win the battle in the end....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ugly Jack never sleeps....
> No time zones or jet lag for the guy..
> He keeps harrassing me too.
> Only trouble is I have so many bags in mind that I am driving him crazy...
> But I know who will win the battle in the end....



Hahaha. Keep on bedazzeling him! [emoji6]


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> I once saw a bat skeleton, fossilized in cave rock.
> Freaking awesome.



That is insanely cool.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Too late
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3440305
> 
> Found this at Nordstrom Rack. 65% off as it is missing it's long strap.
> Went to the fabric store and bought a length of webbing and just looped it on.
> I have been in contact with LC but no luck yet here in US. The French office is away on vacation so I will have to wait and see if I candies one to match.



That's adorable. Good luck with the strap hunt.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> That's adorable. Good luck with the strap hunt.



Thanks. Keeping fingers crossed. Happy to have found something that works short term.


----------



## remainsilly

Cute neo!
Clever strap solution!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Cute neo!
> Clever strap solution!



I had to be creative since Ugly Jack let me down the primrose path straight to handbags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Keep on bedazzeling him! [emoji6]


I have decided to listen to my IPod 24/7 ....
Ugly Jack can try to talk me into surrending, I won't be able to hear him!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have decided to listen to my IPod 24/7 ....
> Ugly Jack can try to talk me into surrending, I won't be able to hear him!



Excellent plan!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent plan!


George Michael's Careless Whispers is top of my playlist!
So far, so good!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> George Michael's Careless Whispers is top of my playlist!
> So far, so good!



Love that song!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that song!!


I love George Michael and Careless Whispers is my favourite song!
I once read that in some schools, the teachers who wanted to punish their students forced them to listen to Franck Sinatra for one or two hours!
Same punishment could be applied to Ugly Jack.... He probably loves rap or heavy metal... let him listen to George Michael instead!
He would get away from us and run like hell!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I had to be creative since Ugly Jack let me down the primrose path straight to handbags.



Hope you get a fitting strap as soon as possible! 



Mariapia said:


> I have decided to listen to my IPod 24/7 ....
> Ugly Jack can try to talk me into surrending, I won't be able to hear him!



This is a good idea... Hm I am wondering right now if there are songs about handbags...

Ugh. Had an exhausting day at the office. My printer that died during the power cuts is now a "case". I had visits from security inspectors, my dead printer was topic of several construction meetings and today I had to write an essay about when we had the power cuts and when I realised that my poor printer was dead. Also, I had to research the value of my printer (keyword cost per wear). Now, the electricity men are going to write an essay that everything is not their fault. Obviously, no one is going to pay for my 800€ printer, but we all had fun and tons of work with it. [emoji16]

Above all jerk boss decided it would be fun to find out what happens if he stabs the administration girl into her back. Good for him that he was not at the office, today...  

On a lighter note: tomorrow evening I will be off to the Longchamp boutique and I hope they have loads of navy coloured bags. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love George Michael and Careless Whispers is my favourite song!
> I once read that in some schools, the teachers who wanted to punish their students forced them to listen to Franck Sinatra for one or two hours!
> Same punishment could be applied to Ugly Jack.... He probably loves rap or heavy metal... let him listen to George Michael instead!
> He would get away from us and run like hell!



[emoji23] Poor Ugly Jack. You will hurt his sensitive ears!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you get a fitting strap as soon as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good idea... Hm I am wondering right now if there are songs about handbags...
> 
> Ugh. Had an exhausting day at the office. My printer that died during the power cuts is now a "case". I had visits from security inspectors, my dead printer was topic of several construction meetings and today I had to write an essay about when we had the power cuts and when I realised that my poor printer was dead. Also, I had to research the value of my printer (keyword cost per wear). Now, the electricity men are going to write an essay that everything is not their fault. Obviously, no one is going to pay for my 800€ printer, but we all had fun and tons of work with it. [emoji16]
> 
> Above all jerk boss decided it would be fun to find out what happens if he stabs the administration girl into her back. Good for him that he was not at the office, today...
> 
> On a lighter note: tomorrow evening I will be off to the Longchamp boutique and I hope they have loads of navy coloured bags. [emoji4]



What a terrible day at work. An adult beverage is called for. 
If you are at the LC boutique look for the long strap for my bag. Let me know if they have one. 
Your boss sounds like a class A jerk. Rule number 1 is never mess with your staff. 
Not sure why you must right an essay to receive a new printer as a printer is required for your job. Sorry you must jump through hoops.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you get a fitting strap as soon as possible!
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good idea... Hm I am wondering right now if there are songs about handbags...
> 
> Ugh. Had an exhausting day at the office. My printer that died during the power cuts is now a "case". I had visits from security inspectors, my dead printer was topic of several construction meetings and today I had to write an essay about when we had the power cuts and when I realised that my poor printer was dead. Also, I had to research the value of my printer (keyword cost per wear). Now, the electricity men are going to write an essay that everything is not their fault. Obviously, no one is going to pay for my 800€ printer, but we all had fun and tons of work with it. [emoji16]
> 
> Above all jerk boss decided it would be fun to find out what happens if he stabs the administration girl into her back. Good for him that he was not at the office, today...
> 
> On a lighter note: tomorrow evening I will be off to the Longchamp boutique and I hope they have loads of navy coloured bags. [emoji4]



Omg! What an awful day. Good luck getting them to fund a new printer. I would think they would get you a new one. Printers are kind of essential in an office, right?

Good luck. So sorry about your boss


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Omg! What an awful day. Good luck getting them to fund a new printer. I would think they would get you a new one. Printers are kind of essential in an office, right?
> 
> Good luck. So sorry about your boss



Clearly bosses picture on dart board was insufficient to weird off stupidness. 
Possibly must think of secret voodoo chant to remove said idiot boss. 
Maybe mole rats can help.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Above all jerk boss decided it would be fun to find out what happens if he stabs the administration girl into her back. Good for him that he was not at the office, today...


Ah, if only I'd kept the voodoo pirate charm.


Murphy47 said:


> Possibly must think of secret voodoo chant to remove said idiot boss.
> Maybe mole rats can help.


Since you asked, the mole rats checked "wikihow." And located another fine craft project.
http://m.wikihow.com/Make-a-String-Voodoo-Doll


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, if only I'd kept the voodoo pirate charm.
> 
> Since you asked, the mole rats checked "wikihow." And located another fine craft project.
> http://m.wikihow.com/Make-a-String-Voodoo-Doll



Yeah. Glue AND yarn.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Why doesn't being crazy scheduled with grad school and 4 kids keep me from bag lust?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you get a fitting strap as soon as possible!
> 
> The jerk has a twisted mind!
> Why does he keep making things so difficult for the staff?
> Can't he ask the insurance company to pay for a new printer?
> The same thing happened to my TV decoder after a power cut...
> Électricité de France said it was a coïncidence.
> I didn't push. The device cost€60, I just bought a new one.
> 
> So you are going to Longchamp's.....
> Post a pic of the navy bag when you are back!
> Forget the jerk .... There are priorities!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good idea... Hm I am wondering right now if there are songs about handbags...
> 
> Ugh. Had an exhausting day at the office. My printer that died during the power cuts is now a "case". I had visits from security inspectors, my dead printer was topic of several construction meetings and today I had to write an essay about when we had the power cuts and when I realised that my poor printer was dead. Also, I had to research the value of my printer (keyword cost per wear). Now, the electricity men are going to write an essay that everything is not their fault. Obviously, no one is going to pay for my 800€ printer, but we all had fun and tons of work with it. [emoji16]
> 
> Above all jerk boss decided it would be fun to find out what happens if he stabs the administration girl into her back. Good for him that he was not at the office, today...
> 
> On a lighter note: tomorrow evening I will be off to the Longchamp boutique and I hope they have loads of navy coloured bags. [emoji4]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love navy!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> What a terrible day at work. An adult beverage is called for.
> If you are at the LC boutique look for the long strap for my bag. Let me know if they have one.
> Your boss sounds like a class A jerk. Rule number 1 is never mess with your staff.
> Not sure why you must right an essay to receive a new printer as a printer is required for your job. Sorry you must jump through hoops.





misskris03 said:


> Omg! What an awful day. Good luck getting them to fund a new printer. I would think they would get you a new one. Printers are kind of essential in an office, right?
> 
> Good luck. So sorry about your boss



I am working at the university - they adore written words, I guess.  Oh, and of course this creates work for at least ten people.



remainsilly said:


> Ah, if only I'd kept the voodoo pirate charm.
> 
> Since you asked, the mole rats checked "wikihow." And located another fine craft project.
> http://m.wikihow.com/Make-a-String-Voodoo-Doll



I like the idea of a voodoo doll. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> Why doesn't being crazy scheduled with grad school and 4 kids keep me from bag lust?



Because thinking about handbags releases the stress you have in other ares of your life. I love to think about handbags when I am stressed.


@Mariapia Oh, the printer is not the business of my jerk boss. It's the central administration of our uni that wants those essays.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies, I am so ready to go to the longchamp boutique. 
@Murphy47  I saved the picture of your bag on my phone I will do some research on behalf of your missing strap.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, I am so ready to go to the longchamp boutique.
> @Murphy47  I saved the picture of your bag on my phone I will do some research on behalf of your missing strap.



Thank you ever so much!!
A lovely relaxing trip to the boutique may be just what the (handbag) doctor ordered. [emoji2]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you ever so much!!
> A lovely relaxing trip to the boutique may be just what the (handbag) doctor ordered. [emoji2]



​


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you ever so much!!
> A lovely relaxing trip to the boutique may be just what the (handbag) doctor ordered. [emoji2]





Mariapia said:


> ​



Hahaha. I am pretty sure of this. Another 15 minutes then I can leave this mess... errrrrr office behind and give Ugly Jack a nice spin through the city. Yay!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. I am pretty sure of this. Another 15 minutes then I can leave this mess... errrrrr office behind and give Ugly Jack a nice spin through the city. Yay!



Hopefully the weather is nice! Finally some sun here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hopefully the weather is nice! Finally some sun here.



Yes, we have sun. We will go to the steak house after our exhausting shopping spree and sit in the garden. Double yay!


----------



## Murphy47

Have a lovely beverage and enjoy the meal!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, we have sun. We will go to the steak house after our exhausting shopping spree and sit in the garden. Double yay!


Sounds like a great plan!
We want to know everything about the shopping spree and the celebration at the steak house!


----------



## Ludmilla

Still on the train. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

I guess my new bag and I will be quite a while longer on the train as a damaged train is in front of us. [emoji16] 

Ugly Jack had a great time at the Longchamp boutique. So many pretty bags (fall collection is already in store). We took a very close look at the navy bags. The neo was really nice - the nylon is a great shiny material. The Cuir was also very nice. A real rich dark of night blue. And the lining has little horses. We compared the different sizes and I decided that the small version is sufficent. The decision regarding the material was not so easy. Sister told me she would go with Cuir without thinking. Well, and as she was the one who actually paid for the bag. How could I say no? [emoji6]
So, in short: there is a small navy Cuir in this green carry-on bag. [emoji4] Ugly Jack is very content at the moment. [emoji3]


Murphy, I asked about your strap and showed the bag. They told me it could be difficult to get a matching strap as the bag is from some seasons ago. They also said, that LC will only send a matching strap out. Sorry, that I have not so good news for you. [emoji20]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3442078
> 
> 
> Still on the train. [emoji3]


ooooooooooh!
I know little about longchamp--so excited to see cuir.
Blue bags are winners!
Congrats.


----------



## Ludmilla

Here you go. Finally at home.




Ugly Jack with his new toy. [emoji4] She smells lovely.


----------



## Murphy47

That's a beauty! Ugly Jack should be happy with that choice'nj


----------



## remainsilly

Is that Ugly Jack?! The little guy near lovely cuir?
Perfect.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I guess my new bag and I will be quite a while longer on the train as a damaged train is in front of us. [emoji16]
> 
> Ugly Jack had a great time at the Longchamp boutique. So many pretty bags (fall collection is already in store). We took a very close look at the navy bags. The neo was really nice - the nylon is a great shiny material. The Cuir was also very nice. A real rich dark of night blue. And the lining has little horses. We compared the different sizes and I decided that the small version is sufficent. The decision regarding the material was not so easy. Sister told me she would go with Cuir without thinking. Well, and as she was the one who actually paid for the bag. How could I say no? [emoji6]
> So, in short: there is a small navy Cuir in this green carry-on bag. [emoji4] Ugly Jack is very content at the moment. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> Murphy, I asked about your strap and showed the bag. They told me it could be difficult to get a matching strap as the bag is from some seasons ago. They also said, that LC will only send a matching strap out. Sorry, that I have not so good news for you. [emoji20]



That was so sweet of you to ask! I really appreciate you thinking of me on such a special day! 
I think your choice of bag is just perfect. Navy perks up just so many outfits.


----------



## Murphy47

https://www.buzzfeed.com/robstott/pita-taufatofua?utm_term=.wtWRNXbjmx#.wtWRNXbjmx
Just so you know I haven't forgotten the opening ceremonies.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Is that Ugly Jack?! The little guy near lovely cuir?
> Perfect.



Yep. This is him. Ugly Jack. He loves to travel in my bags. I think he has shown up somewhere on this thread in the past. [emoji85]



Murphy47 said:


> That was so sweet of you to ask! I really appreciate you thinking of me on such a special day!
> I think your choice of bag is just perfect. Navy perks up just so many outfits.



You are very welcome. I had a great time at the boutique, the SA was very enthusiatic about the bags and so I was happy to ask her. She says, although she does not believe that you will get a strap, you should try to get a replacement, though. Maybe you are lucky and there are some leftovers somewhere.

Thank you for the bag compliments. The navy is very versatile. And that bag is so lightweight. [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> https://www.buzzfeed.com/robstott/pita-taufatofua?utm_term=.wtWRNXbjmx#.wtWRNXbjmx
> Just so you know I haven't forgotten the opening ceremonies.



[emoji7] That's a lot of oil on a lot of body. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yep. This is him. Ugly Jack. He loves to travel in my bags. I think he has shown up somewhere on this thread in the past. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> You are very welcome. I had a great time at the boutique, the SA was very enthusiatic about the bags and so I was happy to ask her. She says, although she does not believe that you will get a strap, you should try to get a replacement, though. Maybe you are lucky and there are some leftovers somewhere.
> 
> Thank you for the bag compliments. The navy is very versatile. And that bag is so lightweight. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7] That's a lot of oil on a lot of body. [emoji3]



Maybe this comes under the "look don't touch" mantra that mothers are always talking about. [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go. Finally at home.
> 
> View attachment 3442156
> 
> 
> Ugly Jack with his new toy. [emoji4] She smells lovely.


What a lovely Cuir, Ludmilla!
Navy is a very elegant colour and can be worn all year round!
The small size is perfect! 
And the Cuir is so lightweight!
Huge huge congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely Cuir, Ludmilla!
> Navy is a very elegant colour and can be worn all year round!
> The small size is perfect!
> And the Cuir is so lightweight!
> Huge huge congrats on your new bag!



Thank you. [emoji4][emoji173]️ I think she will get loads of use.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today we had a fire alarm at work. Thanks to our dear construction workers. Huge hubbub and daringly looking firefighters.  With axes and fire extinguishers and protective breathing devices. Wow.  
One person ignored the rules (in case of an alarm leave the building without taking anything with you) and left the building together with her handbag. I guess you all know who this person was.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> One person ignored the rules (in case of an alarm leave the building without taking anything with you) and left the building together with her handbag. I guess you all know who this person was.


Well, yes. The bag completes the outfit. And *must* be worn to every axe & oxygen tank party.
But, surprised more people didn't grab printers on way out. Less essay writing, if fire melted those babies & needed new ones.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Today we had a fire alarm at work. Thanks to our dear construction workers. Huge hubbub and daringly looking firefighters.  With axes and fire extinguishers and protective breathing devices. Wow.
> One person ignored the rules (in case of an alarm leave the building without taking anything with you) and left the building together with her handbag. I guess you all know who this person was.



The rules do not apply to brand new bags. 
FIREFIGHTERS ARE THE BEST [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
No matter what the country, I have never seen an ugly one.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well, yes. The bag completes the outfit. And *must* be worn to every axe & oxygen tank party.
> But, surprised more people didn't grab printers on way out. Less essay writing, if fire melted those babies & needed new ones.



Maybe printers are too heavy. One colleague took his laptop and some exams with him. 



Murphy47 said:


> The rules do not apply to brand new bags.
> *FIREFIGHTERS ARE THE BEST* [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> *No matter what the country, I have never seen an ugly one*.



Yes on the bolted part. And just imagine the other guys around - academics and construction workers.  The firefighters looked even better than they normally do against that background!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The rules do not apply to brand new bags.
> FIREFIGHTERS ARE THE BEST [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> No matter what the country, I have never seen an ugly one.


So true, Murphy!



Ludmilla said:


> Maybe printers are too heavy. One colleague took his laptop and some exams with him.
> 
> Did he carry a messenger bag?
> Yes on the bolted part. And just imagine the other guys around - academics and construction workers.  The firefighters looked even better than they normally do against that background!



Poor academics! They sure cannot compete!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> So true, Murphy!
> 
> 
> 
> Poor academics! They sure cannot compete!



Well, brainy can be sexy. 
As far I as I am concerned though, firefighters are at the top of the hottie heap. 
Followed by Tongan flag bearers. 
Beach volleyball players. 
Then British secret agents in Tom Ford 
Bespoke suits. 
Uh oh, I fell a hot flash coming on.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well, brainy can be sexy.
> As far I as I am concerned though, firefighters are at the top of the hottie heap.
> Followed by Tongan flag bearers.
> Beach volleyball players.
> Then British secret agents in Tom Ford
> Bespoke suits.
> Uh oh, I fell a hot flash coming on.


Great  list , Murphy!  But ... If we can easily  bump into a firefighter at the soccer stadium or at the grocery store,  meeting a beach volley player is not that easy unless we live in California or Brazil.. 
As for the handsome British secret agents... we should all move to London... or more likely to LA.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Great  list , Murphy!  But ... If we can easily  bump into a firefighter at the soccer stadium or at the grocery store,  meeting a beach volley player is not that easy unless we live in California or Brazil..
> As for the handsome British secret agents... we should all move to London... or more likely to LA.



Except for firefighters, NONE of the men on the list frequent the Middle. 
Maybe if we spent more time on the island instead of doing something silly like earning a living/ taking care of family we could spot more of these hotties.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Except for firefighters, NONE of the men on the list frequent the Middle.
> Maybe if we spent more time on the island instead of doing something silly like earning a living/ taking care of family we could spot more of these hotties.


Yes, Murphy, you can add to that all the hours we spend on the Internet looking for the perfect bag we will never find...
But maybe the perfect hotty doesn't exist either....


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Murphy, you can add to that all the hours we spend on the Internet looking for the perfect bag we will never find...
> But maybe the perfect hotty doesn't exist either....


Here is / was the hottest man on the planet!
He was a firefighter in Tower Inferno, wasn't he?
And look at him in a very elegant suit, not Tom Ford's of course, but still amazing!


----------



## Murphy47

That is a VERY handsome man. Tom Ford was probably still in school when Mr. McQueen was gracing the planet with his hotness. 
Mmmmm.  Tasty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> So true, Murphy!
> 
> 
> 
> *Poor academics! They sure cannot compete!*



Nope. At least not those around me. They are the exact opposite of hot. 



Murphy47 said:


> *Well, brainy can be sexy*.
> As far I as I am concerned though, firefighters are at the top of the hottie heap.
> Followed by Tongan flag bearers.
> Beach volleyball players.
> Then British secret agents in Tom Ford
> Bespoke suits.
> Uh oh, I fell a hot flash coming on.



True. Unfortunately our brainies are not so sexy. 


Friday on the island, ladies! 
Unfortunately, no fire alarm today - no hot firefighters. Hm. Maybe we should play with some candles at the Mackerel this evening? Maybe some hot firefighters will come and save us?
Any plans for the weekend? Tomorrow we celebrate the Christening of my niece's little son. Still unsure about the outfit (they predict rain ) and the bag. Too many (or not enough?) options to choose from...


----------



## Ludmilla

My Friday bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My Friday bag.
> View attachment 3443758



That is the most lovely color!!!
I saw that one in brown suede at Nordstrom rack, of course missing its long strap. 
That so the most perfect red. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My Friday bag.
> View attachment 3443758


Beautiful Longchamp, Ludmilla!
I think it would be perfect for the little boy's christening too! So casual chic!
You could also wear your gorgeous navy Cuir!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Longchamp, Ludmilla!
> I think it would be perfect for the little boy's christening too! So casual chic!
> You could also wear your gorgeous navy Cuir!



I agree. Either color is really versatile


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is the most lovely color!!!
> I saw that one in brown suede at Nordstrom rack, of course missing its long strap.
> That so the most perfect red. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you. [emoji4] I like the red colour, too, because it's not a "in your face" kind of red. 
Aw, that's a pity that the bag you saw was missing its strap. [emoji19]



Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Longchamp, Ludmilla!
> I think it would be perfect for the little boy's christening too! So casual chic!
> You could also wear your gorgeous navy Cuir!



Madame B is too big for the Christening. I will wear one of my smaller bags. One of the Lexies or my small Bayswater look-a-like. Not sure, yet. I am going to wear a black and white check pattern dress. Hm.... Thinking about it.... Maybe it's time for Signorina Postina?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] I like the red colour, too, because it's not a "in your face" kind of red.
> Aw, that's a pity that the bag you saw was missing its strap. [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> Madame B is too big for the Christening. I will wear one of my smaller bags. One of the Lexies or my small Bayswater look-a-like. Not sure, yet. I am going to wear a black and white check pattern dress. Hm.... Thinking about it.... Maybe it's time for Signorina Postina?



Signorina would be a perfect choice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Signorina would be a perfect choice.



Hehehe. I think so, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Yes! The red Postina is a great choice too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes! The red Postina is a great choice too!



[emoji4] It is so difficult to keep track of all the bag options when you have so many....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji4] It is so difficult to keep track of all the bag options when you have so many....


Tell me about it, Ludmilla!
I made a list of all the bags I have on my IPad.
I look at it from time to time...
There are some I almost forget about!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Ludmilla!
> I made a list of all the bags I have on my IPad.
> I look at it from time to time...
> There are some I almost forget about!



Ha! I do the same. I also keep track about how often I wear them. So I can see what bags don't get enough love and use them more often.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I do the same. I also keep track about how often I wear them. So I can see what bags don't get enough love and use them more often.


Same here!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> My Friday bag.
> View attachment 3443758


Definitely is an art to the proper red. This bag nails it!
Longchamp keeps surprising me. Lovely stuff.


Ludmilla said:


> Hm.... Thinking about it.... Maybe it's time for Signorina Postina?


Postina inspired by Italian mailbag, yes?
Perfect for Christening--address that little soul to God's mailbox!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> My Friday bag.
> View attachment 3443758



Love that red!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Definitely is an art to the proper red. This bag nails it!
> Longchamp keeps surprising me. Lovely stuff.
> 
> Postina inspired by Italian mailbag, yes?
> Perfect for Christening--address that little soul to God's mailbox!



Yes, indeed. There were some very nice leather bags at the boutique. I see more LC bags in my future. They are well made bags and the price tag is not overly exorbitant.

Speaking about surprises - I would have never expected the strong leather smell of the Cuir. Somehow I expected no smell at all. [emoji3]



misskris03 said:


> Love that red!



Thank you. [emoji8] Hope you are fine. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Speaking about surprises - I would have never expected the strong leather smell of the Cuir. Somehow I expected no smell at all.


A nice smell? This is a happy bonus.
I notice how different is scent of my deadly ponies(deer) & mulberry(cow) bags. 
Can recognize by scent alone. Almost.
But need wardrobe light to find colors.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> A nice smell? This is a happy bonus.
> I notice how different is scent of my deadly ponies(deer) & mulberry(cow) bags.
> Can recognize by scent alone. Almost.
> But need wardrobe light to find colors.


I have never owned a deer skin bag.
But next time I see one, I will try to find out what it smells like compared to cow leather...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> A nice smell? This is a happy bonus.
> I notice how different is scent of my deadly ponies(deer) & mulberry(cow) bags.
> Can recognize by scent alone. Almost.
> But need wardrobe light to find colors.





Mariapia said:


> I have never owned a deer skin bag.
> But next time I see one, I will try to find out what it smells like compared to cow leather...



Recognising bags in the dark by their scent should be part of the Mackerel Olympics. 

This was an exhausting day. The Christening was very nice. Loads to eat. However, I did not take Signorina Postina with me. I went with this one - picking it last minute:


----------



## Murphy47

Glad it was a nice time!
Xlnt bag choice. 
I am working out strenuously for  bag sniffing event at Mackeral Olympics


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Recognising bags in the dark by their scent should be part of the Mackerel Olympics.
> 
> This was an exhausting day. The Christening was very nice. Loads to eat. However, I did not take Signorina Postina with me. I went with this one - picking it last minute:
> 
> View attachment 3445119


Beautiful,  Ludmilla!
You couldn't go wrong anyway,  all your bags are great!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Glad it was a nice time!
> Xlnt bag choice.
> I am working out strenuously for  bag sniffing event at Mackeral Olympics


We had better do it quickly before autumn comes ...
My Parisian friend has just caught  a horrible cold...
She can't smell tell leather from plastic... let alone deer from cow!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Recognising bags in the dark by their scent should be part of the Mackerel Olympics.



Bag looks great in surroundings. 
Like how you removed strap--shifting into "fancy" mode.



Mariapia said:


> I have never owned a deer skin bag.
> But next time I see one, I will try to find out what it smells like compared to cow leather...


NZ deerskin unique smell. A higher note than cow, & bit biting. Yet green. 
Hard to describe odors!
Yes, you must find deer bag to smell. Better than my description.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad it was a nice time!
> Xlnt bag choice.
> I am working out strenuously for  bag sniffing event at Mackeral Olympics



Thank you. [emoji4]
I am glad to hear about your bag smell workout. [emoji6]



Mariapia said:


> Beautiful,  Ludmilla!
> You couldn't go wrong anyway,  all your bags are great!



Thank you! [emoji4]
My sister got a cold, too. [emoji16]



remainsilly said:


> Bag looks great in surroundings.
> Like how you removed strap--shifting into "fancy" mode.
> 
> 
> NZ deerskin unique smell. A higher note than cow, & bit biting. Yet green.
> Hard to describe odors!
> Yes, you must find deer bag to smell. Better than my description.



Thank you. [emoji4] Yep, it looks dressier without the strap. A black Del Rey would have been perfect, though. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Bag looks great in surroundings.
> Like how you removed strap--shifting into "fancy" mode.
> 
> 
> NZ deerskin unique smell. A higher note than cow, & bit biting. Yet green.
> Hard to describe odors!
> Yes, you must find deer bag to smell. Better than my description.


Or go to New Zealand!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> A black Del Rey would have been perfect, though.


Woah, there girlie!
There's a gorgeous new lc neo in your life.
She'll get jealous.


Mariapia said:


> Or go to New Zealand!


Oh, whoooooooo would be silly enough to go all that way--just to lurk inside deadly ponies stores? 
I mean, 15lb carry-on limit! C'mon NZ Air!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm strongly considering a vintage bag , so I can rehab it and turn it into a mini version of my HG bag. I cannot decide if this is madness or genius.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Woah, there girlie!
> There's a gorgeous new lc neo in your life.
> She'll get jealous.
> 
> Oh, whoooooooo would be silly enough to go all that way--just to lurk inside deadly ponies stores?
> I mean, 15lb carry-on limit! C'mon NZ Air!


If you go to New Zealand now 15 lb carry on limit would be a challenge...I suppose it' s winter over there, which means anorak, chapkas and moonboots
We can already plan a trip for next summer....which would be around December .. 
15lb would be okay...
Unless I know nothing about geography..


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm strongly considering a vintage bag , so I can rehab it and turn it into a mini version of my HG bag. I cannot decide if this is madness or genius.


It's an excellent idea, HopelessBagGirl, we all know you are very talented.
What vintage bag are you interested in?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Woah, there girlie!
> There's a gorgeous new lc neo in your life.
> She'll get jealous.



Don't worry. I do not plan any new purchases. One day there might be a small black Del Rey in my life. But, not this year. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm strongly considering a vintage bag , so I can rehab it and turn it into a mini version of my HG bag. I cannot decide if this is madness or genius.



Hm. Do you think an mini version of the HG bag will work out or will you be lusting after your HG (in the actual size) still?
What I know about HGs a smaller version of the actual HG will not stop the lusting.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> If you go to New Zealand now 15 lb carry on limit would be a challenge...I suppose it' s winter over there, which means anorak, chapkas and moonboots
> We can already plan a trip for next summer....which would be around December ..
> 15lb would be okay...
> Unless I know nothing about geography..


My ticket says October.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My ticket says October.[/QUOTE
> 
> Spring then?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> spring then?


 Rain gear. And insect repellent.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Rain gear. And insect repellent.


Insect repellent can be pretty heavy....


----------



## Ludmilla

The construction work is giving me a hard time, today.  They use some awesome machine that makes the same irritating noise (like grit blasting) since hours.  I cannot concentrate on anything and it is driving me crazy. 
Even looking at handbags is no fun at all.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The construction work is giving me a hard time, today.  They use some awesome machine that makes the same irritating noise (like grit blasting) since hours.  I cannot concentrate on anything and it is driving me crazy.
> Even looking at handbags is no fun at all.


OMG! I had to look up the words in the dictionary as I didn't know what grit blasting was, let alone what it sounded like....
Sounds awful! 
Can you bring those rubber things people put in their ears when there is too much noise?
When will the workers stop that racket?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> OMG! I had to look up the words in the dictionary as I didn't know what grit blasting was, let alone what it sounded like....
> Sounds awful!
> Can you bring those rubber things people put in their ears when there is too much noise?
> When will the workers stop that racket?



I suggest depart immediately for the Mackeral. Jerk boss be damned.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I suggest depart immediately for the Mackeral. Jerk boss be damned.


I suggest bringing a pile of heavy metal cd's and playing them at full volume one or two hours before the construction workers and the jerk leave the place!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I suggest bringing a pile of heavy metal cd's and playing them at full volume one or two hours before the construction workers and the jerk leave the place!



Construction workers usually LIKE heavy metal music. 
Possibly Cher or Barry Manilow better choice. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I suggest bringing a pile of heavy metal cd's and playing them at full volume one or two hours before the construction workers and the jerk leave the place!





Murphy47 said:


> Construction workers usually LIKE heavy metal music.
> Possibly Cher or Barry Manilow better choice. [emoji12]



Ladies, your ideas are the best! I am SO ready for another fire alram. I hoped they would stop working at 4 pm. Nope. Obviously, they are working longer today. 
Hm. Not sure about their taste in music. Last summer they sang italian pop music...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, your ideas are the best! I am SO ready for another fire alram. I hoped they would stop working at 4 pm. Nope. Obviously, they are working longer today.
> Hm. Not sure about their taste in music. Last summer they sang italian pop music...



How about a nice polka.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> How about a nice polka.



Hehehehe. I guess they are already too deaf for that...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. I guess they are already too deaf for that...



Possibly. 
Having spent the last 8 weeks listening to nail guns as the roof repair was going on in my neighborhood, I am totally sympathetic. 
Think of this guy


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Possibly.
> Having spent the last 8 weeks listening to nail guns as the roof repair was going on in my neighborhood, I am totally sympathetic.
> Think of this guy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446429



8 weeks?? Oh goodness... 
Did this guy show up at the closing ceremony as well?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> 8 weeks?? Oh goodness...
> Did this guy show up at the closing ceremony as well?



He did and it was awesome. 
Closing Ceremony was very colorful. I enjoyed the spectacle. However, some of the costumes did resemble the Fruit of the Loom characters dancing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> He did and it was awesome.
> Closing Ceremony was very colorful. I enjoyed the spectacle. However, some of the costumes did resemble the Fruit of the Loom characters dancing.


I bet he will get a nice online follow-ship after the Olympics. 
Oh, I remember Fruit of the Loom. Are they still "in" in the US? They are very "out" at them moment in the EU.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The construction work is giving me a hard time, today.  They use some awesome machine that makes the same irritating noise (like grit blasting) since hours.  I cannot concentrate on anything and it is driving me crazy.
> Even looking at handbags is no fun at all.


It's okay.
Found some fellas to take care of problem.
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...d0ipB9CTKWdIPUWab-LRCl3YpJDKt0eh2CaCkZ4568E6J
They'll scamper up pant legs & smear around jalapeno juice.
For modest fee. And some canned tuna.
Grit blasting should end--3 minutes.
However, wild screaming & slapping around will begin.
Imperfect solutions for an imperfect world.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I bet he will get a nice online follow-ship after the Olympics.
> Oh, I remember Fruit of the Loom. Are they still "in" in the US? They are very "out" at them moment in the EU.



The underwear exists but not th commercials. Thankfully. 
Hanes is the go to brand.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> It's okay.
> Found some fellas to take care of problem.
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...d0ipB9CTKWdIPUWab-LRCl3YpJDKt0eh2CaCkZ4568E6J
> They'll scamper up pant legs & smear around jalapeno juice.
> For modest fee. And some canned tuna.
> Grit blasting should end--3 minutes.
> However, wild screaming & slapping around will begin.
> Imperfect solutions for an imperfect world.



You won't believe it - the noise is gone.... Awesome little guys!!! 



Murphy47 said:


> The underwear exists but not th commercials. Thankfully.
> Hanes is the go to brand.



Hanes? Hm. I don't think I know this brand. Research time!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You won't believe it - the noise is gone.... Awesome little guys!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hanes? Hm. I don't think I know this brand. Research time!



No need for research. 
Just an average brand sold at big box stores and some average department stores. Michael Jordan did some commercials for them in the 90's and it took over the number one spot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No need for research.
> Just an average brand sold at big box stores and some average department stores. Michael Jordan did some commercials for them in the 90's and it took over the number one spot.


Ah, ok. Thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Construction workers usually LIKE heavy metal music.
> Possibly Cher or Barry Manilow better choice. [emoji12]



Let's divide them into two categories:
- the 20 to 50 years old....
Cher, Sinatra, Paul Anka ...Céline Dion.....

- the 50 to 65 years old.....The older you get, the less you can stand noise..
Metallica, AC DC and co...


----------



## Murphy47

Oh so very true.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, your ideas are the best! I am SO ready for another fire alram. I hoped they would stop working at 4 pm. Nope. Obviously, they are working longer today.
> Hm. Not sure about their taste in music. Last summer they sang italian pop music...


Italian music?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Italian music?



I guess some of them were from Italy. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I guess some of them were from Italy. [emoji4]



The roofing guys listened to Mexican Polka (didn't know there was such a thing) full blast for 3 days so I feel your pain.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oh so very true.


How could I forget someone ALL men hate?
Enrique of course!
Even in a Hanes Tshirt or wearing a potato bag, he would be so hot!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The roofing guys listened to Mexican Polka (didn't know there was such a thing) full blast for 3 days so I feel your pain.


Oh dear!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I guess some of them were from Italy. [emoji4]


O sole mio! 
Adriano Celentano?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The roofing guys listened to Mexican Polka (didn't know there was such a thing) full blast for 3 days so I feel your pain.



Sounds interesting. [emoji15]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds interesting. [emoji15]


Italian music and Italian guy sound even more interesting!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Italian music and Italian guy sound even more interesting!



I remember two young men growing strange plants on their balcony opposite my flat.
They played the guitar all day and sang No woman No Cry nearly 24/7
The old Spanish lady who lived on the 2nd floor bought a Julio Iglesias CD and played it at the same time.
The two brothers asked her to stop.
She didn't! They finally gave up singing Bob Marley's song and the old lady put away her Julio CD!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I remember two young men growing strange plants on their balcony opposite my flat.
> They played the guitar all day and sang No woman No Cry nearly 24/7
> The old Spanish lady who lived on the 2nd floor bought a Julio Iglesias CD and played it at the same time.
> The two brothers asked her to stop.
> She didn't! They finally gave up singing Bob Marley's song and the old lady put away her Julio CD!



Love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Italian music and Italian guy sound even more interesting!



No, those weren't. [emoji58]



Mariapia said:


> I remember two young men growing strange plants on their balcony opposite my flat.
> They played the guitar all day and sang No woman No Cry nearly 24/7
> The old Spanish lady who lived on the 2nd floor bought a Julio Iglesias CD and played it at the same time.
> The two brothers asked her to stop.
> She didn't! They finally gave up singing Bob Marley's song and the old lady put away her Julio CD!



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Still using Madame Balzane. She is bag of the week.
Summer is coming back. Admittedly, hotter than actually wanted. [emoji38] Maybe I have to give one of the more summery bags a spin. What bags are you ladies using at the moment?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3447035
> 
> Still using Madame Balzane. She is bag of the week.
> Summer is coming back. Admittedly, hotter than actually wanted. [emoji38] Maybe I have to give one of the more summery bags a spin. What bags are you ladies using at the moment?


Madame Balzane is the bag of the week! Of course, she deserves to enjoy these warm summer days...
And she will cheer you up after all the awful noise the construction workers made yesterday 
To day, I am going back to my leather bags...
It's supposed to be lightweight....
My Gérard Darel Salvador bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Here it is!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Madame Balzane is the bag of the week! Of course, she deserves to enjoy these warm summer days...
> And she will cheer you up after all the awful noise the construction workers made yesterday
> To day, I am going back to my leather bags...
> It's supposed to be lightweight....
> My Gérard Darel Salvador bag.



Thank you. [emoji4] Yep. Madame Balzane enjoys the summer days very much.

Noise returned. [emoji37] It's somekind of a generator under my window. 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3447072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is!



Ohhh lovely! [emoji7] I cannot remember this bag. Did you post it in the past already?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] Yep. Madame Balzane enjoys the summer days very much.
> 
> Noise returned. [emoji37] It's somekind of a generator under my window.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh lovely! [emoji7] I cannot remember this bag. Did you post it in the past already?


Noise again? Unbelievable!
It's time to take action. Ludmilla....
Let's stick to Enrique's songs and if that is not enough, Julio will do the job!
Believe me, they won't be able to stand it!

As for my bag, it's an "old" one, I think I have already posted it here...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Noise again? Unbelievable!
> It's time to take action. Ludmilla....
> Let's stick to Enrique's songs and if that is not enough, Julio will do the job!
> Believe me, they won't be able to stand it!
> 
> As for my bag, it's an "old" one, I think I have already posted it here...



Good morning ladies!
Chilly this morning here. I wish summer was back!
I hate generators. They vibrate so loudly. 
Love the bag.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> What bags are you ladies using at the moment?


Campomaggi messenger went to see Kubo movie.
Man in my life said he hadn't seen that particular bag in awhile.
And he likes "creaking noise" of its leather.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/campomaggi-kubo-jpg.3447542/
Seems to be week of noises on our island!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger went to see Kubo movie.
> Man in my life said he hadn't seen that particular bag in awhile.
> And he likes "creaking noise" of its leather.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/campomaggi-kubo-jpg.3447542/
> Seems to be week of noises on our island!



Great bag to accompany one on life's adventures. 
How was the movie?
Possibly a drumming party on the island to relieve tensions?
Can dress up mole rats as Tongan torch bearers.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Great bag to accompany one on life's adventures.
> How was the movie?
> Possibly a drumming party on the island to relieve tensions?
> Can dress up mole rats as Tongan torch bearers.


Movie felt old-school, as animation cells.
Cross between puppets/claymation & cgi.
Really nice to watch.

Omg, yes! Drumming party!
Has been annoying week ALREADY.
Let's pretend we're blue man group.
Should have blue paint leftover. From various antics/crafts.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...7NMr7PyY8lrPFTwlMt2ZYHw2Zcf8o0-rmOLsW09Htzpul


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Chilly this morning here. I wish summer was back!
> I hate generators. They vibrate so loudly.
> Love the bag.



Thanks for the bag love. 
What bags do you use at the moment?
Did you visit any marching band events and colleges, yet?



remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger went to see Kubo movie.
> Man in my life said he hadn't seen that particular bag in awhile.
> And he likes "creaking noise" of its leather.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/campomaggi-kubo-jpg.3447542/
> Seems to be week of noises on our island!



I really like your campomaggi. Madame Balzane is very talkative, too. Her handles squeak happily while using her. If only I could figure out what she is trying to tell me.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the bag love.
> What bags do you use at the moment?
> Did you visit any marching band events and colleges, yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your campomaggi. Madame Balzane is very talkative, too. Her handles squeak happily while using her. If only I could figure out what she is trying to tell me.



The first marching band/football game wast last Friday. The team lost but the band looks awesome!!!!
I almost was late after a harrowing 5 Hours at the phone store trying to switch phone carriers. 
Tomorrow night is the first band competition and it should be a nice night although I already am tired of the smell of hot dogs and cheap nachos. 
Not sure when we can squeeze in any college visits as band is 6 days a week until Halloween. 
Warm weather supposed to return soon and I can hardly wait.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the bag love.
> What bags do you use at the moment?
> Did you visit any marching band events and colleges, yet?
> 
> 
> 
> I really like your campomaggi. Madame Balzane is very talkative, too. Her handles squeak happily while using her. If only I could figure out what she is trying to tell me.


I think Madame Balzane is saying:

"Please, Ludmilla, don't keep me away from you any more!
I enjoy coming to the office so much...
So many things to see or listen to, compared to that dark silent closet I hate
I promise I will never complain about the noise or the gentleman your friends call the jerk.
And in case of a fire alarm, I will get the best-looking firefighter's cell phone number for you....."


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I think Madame Balzane is saying:
> 
> "Please, Ludmilla, don't keep me away from you any more!
> I enjoy coming to the office so much...
> So many things to see or listen to, compared to that dark silent closet I hate
> I promise I will never complain about the noise or the gentleman your friends call the jerk.
> And in case of a fire alarm, I will get the best-looking firefighter's cell phone number for you....."



Mariapia, we have heard the same thing!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> And in case of a fire alarm, I will get the best-looking firefighter's cell phone number for you.....


If a designer added this feature, bags would fly off shelves!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I almost was late after a harrowing 5 Hours at the phone store trying to switch phone carriers.


Never do this. It angers the phone tigers.
I angered them by saying I wouldn't buy international calling plan. Because of airplane mode & free wifi.


Murphy47 said:


> Not sure when we can squeeze in any college visits as band is 6 days a week until Halloween.


I'd never seen my undergraduate university, before being dropped off there by my father.
I'd received scholarships & reserved a dorm room. 
Quickly after that, I discovered pop tarts were tasty & portable.
Things have a way of working out. Don't worry.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I really like your campomaggi. Madame Balzane is very talkative, too. Her handles squeak happily while using her. If only I could figure out what she is trying to tell me.


Thanks
I fear my squeaky bags just yammer nonsense.
Same as their owner.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, we have heard the same thing!


Yes, Murphy, that!s also  we have so  many firefighters'private numbers....hidden somewhere in our drawers..


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> I fear my squeaky bags just yammer nonsense.
> Same as their owner.


Nonsense, are you sure, remainsilly?
According to an anonymous call I got this morning, one of your neighbours heard Miss Campomaggi insist on accompanying you on your next trip!
"Remain please, I only weigh one and a half pound! The carryon allowance is 15, isn't it?
Don't tell me you have to take that horrible insect repellent which weighs a ton!
If you take me with you, I promise that upon arrival, I will ask the best looking pharmacist there to give you the repellent for free!"


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Nonsense, are you sure, remainsilly?
> According to an anonymous call I got this morning, one of your neighbours heard Miss Campomaggi insist on accompanying you on your next trip!
> "Remain please, I only weigh one and a half pound! The carryon allowance is 15, isn't it?
> Don't tell me you have to take that horrible insect repellent which weighs a ton!
> If you take me with you, I promise that upon arrival, I will ask the best looking pharmacist there to give you the repellent for free!"


Hehe--poor campomaggi will lose to trusty ol' pacsafe crossbody.
But, I'd go for a cute science-type guy. Giving me free stuff.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hehe--poor campomaggi will lose to trusty ol' pacsafe crossbody.
> But, I'd go for a cute science-type guy. Giving me free stuff.


We used to have one of those where I live.....
He even drove a Morgan ....
Lots of ladies travelled miles to get their medicines or shampoo there...
When he retired and sold his business, the place lost its appeal....
No more queuing up ladies..


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The first marching band/football game wast last Friday. The team lost but the band looks awesome!!!!
> I almost was late after a harrowing 5 Hours at the phone store trying to switch phone carriers.
> Tomorrow night is the first band competition and it should be a nice night although I already am tired of the smell of hot dogs and cheap nachos.
> Not sure when we can squeeze in any college visits as band is 6 days a week until Halloween.
> Warm weather supposed to return soon and I can hardly wait.



Oh wow. You are a busy islander. But, it sounds like you will have some fun, too, while being busy. (I am hungry right now and would do a lot for a hot dog.)



Mariapia said:


> I think Madame Balzane is saying:
> 
> "Please, Ludmilla, don't keep me away from you any more!
> I enjoy coming to the office so much...
> So many things to see or listen to, compared to that dark silent closet I hate
> I promise I will never complain about the noise or the gentleman your friends call the jerk.
> And in case of a fire alarm, I will get the best-looking firefighter's cell phone number for you....."



[emoji23] Poor Madame Balzane. She was too small this morning and I had to take her Hippie cousin Marcie with me.
All that whispering in vain. [emoji17]






remainsilly said:


> If a designer added this feature, bags would fly off shelves!



[emoji23][emoji23]



remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> I fear my squeaky bags just yammer nonsense.
> Same as their owner.



Ah no. Campomaggi is talking Italian. That's why it sounds like nonsense to your ears. [emoji6]



Mariapia said:


> Nonsense, are you sure, remainsilly?
> According to an anonymous call I got this morning, one of your neighbours heard Miss Campomaggi insist on accompanying you on your next trip!
> "Remain please, I only weigh one and a half pound! The carryon allowance is 15, isn't it?
> Don't tell me you have to take that horrible insect repellent which weighs a ton!
> If you take me with you, I promise that upon arrival, I will ask the best looking pharmacist there to give you the repellent for free!"



Hahaha. Our bags have no problems talking to nice guys. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We used to have one of those where I live.....
> He even drove a Morgan ....
> Lots of ladies travelled miles to get their medicines or shampoo there...
> When he retired and sold his business, the place lost its appeal....
> No more queuing up ladies..



There are not many male pharmacists around in our country.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> There are not many male pharmacists around in our country.


Maybe our guy started a business somewhere in your country, Ludmilla!
If you see a flourishing pharmacy in town, with lots of ladies queuing up 24/7, get inside and see who is behind the counter....could be our handsome pharmacist...


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love the Marcie. I have no chloe bags, only a bag from Morocco that is heavily inspired by the edith. I never use it because if I can't shoulder carry, I am lost. Plus for such a big bag it doesn't stand up, just melts into a puddle. Boo.

I have always wanted a paraty.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the Marcie. I have no chloe bags, only a bag from Morocco that is heavily inspired by the edith. I never use it because if I can't shoulder carry, I am lost. Plus for such a big bag it doesn't stand up, just melts into a puddle. Boo.
> 
> I have always wanted a paraty.


All Chloés are beautifully made.
I have a Tekla which I bought a long time ago.
My favourites are Marcie, Paraty and....Edith!
Here is a pic of my Tekla:


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hippie cousin Marcie with me.


Ah, lovely marcie amid fabric flowers!


Mariapia said:


> Here is a pic of my Tekla:


Beautiful tekla!

Campomaggi & I adventuring again.


Found cheesecake.
Must be all the Italian whispers.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, lovely marcie amid fabric flowers!
> 
> Beautiful tekla!
> 
> Campomaggi & I adventuring again.
> View attachment 3448326
> 
> Found cheesecake.
> Must be all the Italian whispers.



A "healthy" lunch with a charming companion.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> A "healthy" lunch with a charming companion.


All the talk about health professionals fueled my sugary rebellion.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> All the talk about health professionals fueled my sugary rebellion.



Rebellion could be theme for next island get together.
Hopelessbagirl, can you think of a rebellious craft for the crafting impaired?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Graffiti? Seriously, spray paint is so fun.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Graffiti? Seriously, spray paint is so fun.



That's a good one. 
Maybe that drumming thing where paint splatters all over while u get rid of frustrations?
MissKris are the kids back to school? Ready for some fun?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh yeah! I saw blue man group in 2001!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh yeah! I saw blue man group in 2001!



Me too. Fun and therapeutic all at one.


----------



## Ludmilla

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love the Marcie. I have no chloe bags, only a bag from Morocco that is heavily inspired by the edith. I never use it because if I can't shoulder carry, I am lost. Plus for such a big bag it doesn't stand up, just melts into a puddle. Boo.
> 
> I have always wanted a paraty.



Thank you. Chloe bags are really wonderful bags. I like most of their designs and I adore their yummy thick leather. Unfortunately, the bags are heavy. I will have to adore them from afar in the future. [emoji17]
Paraty is a true Chloe classic. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3448315
> 
> All Chloés are beautifully made.
> I have a Tekla which I bought a long time ago.
> My favourites are Marcie, Paraty and....Edith!
> Here is a pic of my Tekla:



Your Tekla is pretty! [emoji173]️



remainsilly said:


> Ah, lovely marcie amid fabric flowers!
> 
> Beautiful tekla!
> 
> Campomaggi & I adventuring again.
> View attachment 3448326
> 
> Found cheesecake.
> Must be all the Italian whispers.



Thank you. [emoji4]
I see someone missing? Where is Mr. Adipose? I am shocked that he is not near the cheesecake. [emoji15]



Murphy47 said:


> Rebellion could be theme for next island get together.
> Hopelessbagirl, can you think of a rebellious craft for the crafting impaired?



Can we please do some silent rebellion? The generator is still under my window. And they did some heavy drumming over my head today. [emoji37]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I see someone missing? Where is Mr. Adipose? I am shocked that he is not near the cheesecake.


Shhh. I kinda *forgot* him today.
Was rearranging handbag storage. Just to enjoy seeing them.
And set down adipose on shelf in closet.
Then wandered away, distracted.
Cheesecake secret must be buried deep. Or I fear more greasy little tears.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Shhh. I kinda *forgot* him today.
> Was rearranging handbag storage. Just to enjoy seeing them.
> And set down adipose on shelf in closet.
> Then wandered away, distracted.
> Cheesecake secret must be buried deep. Or I fear more greasy little tears.



Oh dear, poor Mr. Adipose. I will keep that cheesecake a secret.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!❤️❤️
No leather bag today... It's too hot....
I am going to take out my Fendi canvas bag.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

It's so cold here! 50s grey and raining


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3448849
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!❤️❤️
> No leather bag today... It's too hot....
> I am going to take out my Fendi canvas bag.



Lovely bag!
How is your Quadri doing? Do you wear her still?



HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's so cold here! 50s grey and raining



We have loads of  this week. I am sorry that your weather is bad. Maybe it is going to get better soon?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag!
> How is your Quadri doing? Do you wear her still?
> 
> 
> 
> We have loads of  this week. I am sorry that your weather is bad. Maybe it is going to get better soon?


I often wear my Quadri, Ludmilla, but at the moment I prefer to stick to my nylon or canvas bags as they are lighter weight.. Or so I think....
For those who have heard of Sonia Rykiel's death today, here are the two bags I bought from a few years ago collection..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3448954
> View attachment 3448952
> 
> I often wear my Quadri, Ludmilla, but at the moment I prefer to stick to my nylon or canvas bags as they are lighter weight.. Or so I think....
> For those who have heard of Sonia Rykiel's death today, here are the two bags I bought from a few years ago collection..



I read about her death some minutes ago. Very sad. 
Your Rykiel bags are nice! Aren't they nylon? My poor brain starts to mix up your bags... hehehehe. Your Quadri is one of the bags I do not forget. Very happy that you use her often.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I read about her death some minutes ago. Very sad.
> Your Rykiel bags are nice! Aren't they nylon? My poor brain starts to mix up your bags... hehehehe. Your Quadri is one of the bags I do not forget. Very happy that you use her often.


The first one is a nylon bag.
The second is leather.....I love it but rarely carry it...It's one of the heaviest bag in my closet!
I had always wanted it....Finally found it on sale, took it home as If it was the most fabulous bag in the world until I realized it weighed a ton.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The first one is a nylon bag.
> The second is leather.....I love it but rarely carry it...It's one of the heaviest bag in my closet!
> I had always wanted it....Finally found it on sale, took it home as If it was the most fabulous bag in the world until I realized it weighed a ton.....



I have made peace with my heavy bags. They are here to admire, pet, smell and use them very occasionally. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have made peace with my heavy bags. They are here to admire, pet, smell and use them very occasionally. [emoji6]



True dat.
If only we lived lives of luxury and could carry our beloved bags to "lunch with the ladies" more often.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want a car service and nothing else to carry but my bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> True dat.
> If only we lived lives of luxury and could carry our beloved bags to "lunch with the ladies" more often.





HopelessBagGirl said:


> I want a car service and nothing else to carry but my bag!



Count me in. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Count me in. [emoji3]


Count me in too!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Wait aren't we being untrue to the whole point of this thread!


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wait aren't we being untrue to the whole point of this thread!


Nothing is irrelevant on the Island....
As we say in French we assume our contradictions!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Wait aren't we being untrue to the whole point of this thread!



Nope. 
We have a full and rich fantasy life here on the island.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

The entire TPF is for that!  but this can be as well.
I'm a little sad no one wanted to share photos of vintage bags ; am I the only one who has a couple and thinks they are cool?
Love for etsy bags is also few and far between, but there are some incredible quality bags there and who doesn't like to custom make a bag with every favorite feature? 
I enjoy premier designer bags as well, I even have a few on my shelf and they are nice, but it seems like you're only scratching the surface of loving bags if you only love ones with particular brand cache.  In my opinion, to be truly nuts about bags you need to also swoon over certain amazing qualities (whichever appeal to you) no matter the brand they happen to come via.  Otherwise it's more about being obsessed by status symbols...? I'm in it for the actual nice purses.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nothing is irrelevant on the Island....
> As we say in French we assume our contradictions!





Murphy47 said:


> Nope.
> We have a full and rich fantasy life here on the island.



Having a full and rich fantasy is true luxury. 



HopelessBagGirl said:


> The entire TPF is for that!  but this can be as well.
> I'm a little sad no one wanted to share photos of vintage bags ; am I the only one who has a couple and thinks they are cool?
> Love for etsy bags is also few and far between, but there are some incredible quality bags there and who doesn't like to custom make a bag with every favorite feature?
> I enjoy premier designer bags as well, I even have a few on my shelf and they are nice, but it seems like you're only scratching the surface of loving bags if you only love ones with particular brand cache.  In my opinion, to be truly nuts about bags you need to also swoon over certain amazing qualities (whichever appeal to you) no matter the brand they happen to come via.  Otherwise it's more about being obsessed by status symbols...? I'm in it for the actual nice purses.



I do not have vintage bags. Vintage bags (imo bags that are at least 30 years and older) do not fit well into my life. As I work 5 days/week I need bags that are workhorses and I have never found/seen a vintage bag that fits this bill. The vintage bags I've seen so far on flea markets are either too small or too delicate for this purpose. Also, most of them seem to be very structured and I am not a huge fan of structured bags. 
I agree that bag love has nothing to do with loving designer brands only. Most of my bags are bags from local brands that are pretty unknown in the world of tpf. The few designer bags I have are no status symbols, because they fly under the radar. I am still on the fence about etsy bags. There are some that I really like, but they are made from thick leathers and I know that they would be too heavy for me. I like to see bags irl before buying them. That's one of the main reasons why I haven't bought an etsy bag (yet).


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ludmilla said:


> Having a full and rich fantasy is true luxury.
> 
> 
> 
> I do not have vintage bags. Vintage bags (imo bags that are at least 30 years and older) do not fit well into my life. As I work 5 days/week I need bags that are workhorses and I have never found/seen a vintage bag that fits this bill. The vintage bags I've seen so far on flea markets are either too small or too delicate for this purpose. Also, most of them seem to be very structured and I am not a huge fan of structured bags.
> I agree that bag love has nothing to do with loving designer brands only. Most of my bags are bags from local brands that are pretty unknown in the world of tpf. The few designer bags I have are no status symbols, because they fly under the radar. I am still on the fence about etsy bags. There are some that I really like, but they are made from thick leathers and I know that they would be too heavy for me. I like to see bags irl before buying them. That's one of the main reasons why I haven't bought an etsy bag (yet).


You can work with the maker to have a bag made to your specifications, including weight. Or just ask what the ready to ship bag weighs, you might be surprised. Doesn't hurt to ask. My two (large) etsy bags are crazy light (1 in textured/washed sheepskin I think and the other python). But yeah it is so nice to hold the bag before deciding!!!


----------



## Mariapia

I totally agree with Ludmilla. 
I do have lots of vintage bags, even a croc collection, which I never carry because most of them are too heavy or don't fit what I call my numerous essentials. We have to remember that in the 50´s, ladies used to carry very few things, no I phone or tablets , no chargers, no cosmetics cases as most of them rarely worked and so seldom left home for a whole day etc.
As for the status symbol, though I I have a few high end bags ( which I bought from consignment stores for most of them), I am not the kind of girl who wants to impress people or pretends to be what I am not.
My collection is mostly made of brands very few  people have heard about on TPF.
I am a TPF member ....like everybody else here.
Some of my friends find it frivolous...but they understand that nobody's perfect and that we all have our personal obsessions. 
I know I am addicted to bags....
So what?
I don't hurt anyone....Only my wallet, sometimes!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Well I don't have any large vintage carry all bags, that's true. Just a few croc clutch size items I love. But they seem to be hardy. Probably not 65 years old from the 50s though, although who knows. 
I would buy a larger vintage bag to try if I loved it though.


----------



## Mariapia

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Well I don't have any large vintage carry all bags, that's true. Just a few croc clutch size items I love. But they seem to be hardy. Probably not 65 years old from the 50s though, although who knows.
> I would buy a larger vintage bag to try if I loved it though.


Talking about vintage bags, here is the oldest in my collection.
Should be from the 30´s´s or 40´s.
Very rare ....
Very small...
Never used it...but I will never part with it....


----------



## remainsilly

Vintage bags.
I own 1:


Because 1) belonged to someone special, 2) resembles bag seen in a fave Australian t.v. series, "Miss Fischer's Murder Mysteries."
I've not carried it. May be donated eventually, unsure.

Agree with Ludmilla & Mariapia about vintage bags--I don't have same needs as 1950's woman. Need a freaking huge phone pocket. And to carry bag on shoulder.
Would plumbing parts fit into my vintage hand-held beady? Nope. But can drop almost a whole faucet into mulberry bayswater--when stop by store in rush, remembering my "to do" list.

Etsy--some enjoy this, some don't. I don't. Ordered 1 piece of jewelry--handmade, advertised as most amazing thing since sliced bread. It's okay. Suits my needs. But still not professional quality work, imo. Materials are good, not superb. Same for craftsmanship.

So, I buy new designer bags. Some are considered high-end, some under the radar fabulousness. They all have pockets. And are easy to keep clean. And fit me.

Status symbols. Okay, I admit to a degree for the chanel. And see nothing wrong. It is special to own certain bags. Denying that doesn't make my cheaper bags worth more. Or cause me to enjoy them differently. All of my bags mean something & are used, regardless of cost/popularity.

But, to those choosing vintage bag route--good on you! Recycling, repurposing, rebuilding. Talented, insightful people. Enjoy those beautiful finds.


----------



## Ludmilla

Very pretty vintage bags, Mariapia and Remainsilly!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty vintage bags, Mariapia and Remainsilly!


Thank you Ludmilla!❤️❤️
It's in galuchat....
A kind of a ....fish skin ...


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> A nice smell? This is a happy bonus.
> I notice how different is scent of my deadly ponies(deer) & mulberry(cow) bags.
> Can recognize by scent alone. Almost.
> But need wardrobe light to find colors.



Oh! I'd love to just sit in your closet & huff bags


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia, that vintage bag is in remarkable shape. Wow. And remainsilly, your bag is very elegant, but yes, tiny.

I have a small beaded bag from the 1930s or 40s that was made in France and belonged to my grandmother. It's too small to use snd not at all my style, but it was a special piece for her, so I'd never part with it


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> Mariapia, that vintage bag is in remarkable shape. Wow. And remainsilly, your bag is very elegant, but yes, tiny.
> 
> I have a small beaded bag from the 1930s or 40s that was made in France and belonged to my grandmother. It's too small to use snd not at all my style, but it was a special piece for her, so I'd never part with it


Can you post a pic misskris?


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Can you post a pic misskris?


As for me today....A leather bag again. 
That one from Nat&Nin ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3450792
> 
> As for me today....A leather bag again.
> That one from Nat&Nin ...



Love this bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

So on trend!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's "oh sh¡t, 7 months???" Saturday on Pinch Purse Island. 

One of the ladies from the Mulberry subforum asked me about Miss Pickle last week. And I realised that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since January. 7 months without carrying my favorite bag. [emoji32] The last time I carried her was after my knee accident. I took her for a spin to the local library today.




Do I have too many bags or has this year gone by within the blink of an eye?! [emoji38]
Can you relate to this? Do you have a favorite bag that sits in its dustbag, because you are busy wearing the others?


----------



## Murphy47

Yup. My LV Delightful. It always seems to hot or cold, too rainy or there's going to be a protest near my destination so oftentimes I carry a plain Coach.


----------



## Mariapia

Miss Pickle rested for 7 months. Like lots of her friends on the Island.
We have so many bags that sometimes laziness takes over....
Just thinking about looking for one at the back of our closet, of taking her out of the dustbag , of emptying the bag we are carrying, transferring our belonging into the next one is unbearable.. 
Miss Pickle is a real beauty, ludmilla!
Tell her she is going to be with you all week-end and next week at least!
She will forgive you instantly!


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Oh! I'd love to just sit in your closet & huff bags


You might get a whiff of my converse sneaker collection, too.
Tragic. I need more closets.


Ludmilla said:


> It's "oh sh¡t, 7 months???" Saturday on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> One of the ladies from the Mulberry subforum asked me about Miss Pickle last week. And I realised that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since January. 7 months without carrying my favorite bag. [emoji32] The last time I carried her was after my knee accident. I took her for a spin to the local library today.
> 
> View attachment 3450906
> 
> 
> Do I have too many bags or has this year gone by within the blink of an eye?! [emoji38]
> Can you relate to this? Do you have a favorite bag that sits in its dustbag, because you are busy wearing the others?


Miss Pickle!!!!!

Summer is harder for me to rotate bags.
Most of mine are leather & large.
So, sweat-inducing monsters.
If it doesn't have a flingy shoulder strap or nice to hand-hold(i.e. air flow), mostly ignore until October.
So, the bayswaters catch up on their sleep. Except oak, because summer=gotta for oak, imo.

Hmm. Probably my green bag doesn't get out enough, either.
Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, NZ deer nappa.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-deadly-ponies-mr-fnz-1-jpg.3221080/
Is this the curse of fantastic greens--that we love them, but grab sensible oak/brown, etc. instead?


----------



## misskris03

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3450792
> 
> As for me today....A leather bag again.
> That one from Nat&Nin ...



That's a great bag, looks like it smells wonderful. Here's my grandmother's bag


----------



## misskris03

Sorry! I only meant to attach one pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. My LV Delightful. It always seems to hot or cold, too rainy or there's going to be a protest near my destination so oftentimes I carry a plain Coach.



[emoji16] This is frustrating, isn't it? I hope you can wear your Delightful (I love that name - perfect bag name imo), soon. 
I can totally relate to the weather problem. I have at least one bag that sits around, because I think the weather could damage it.



Mariapia said:


> Miss Pickle rested for 7 months. Like lots of her friends on the Island.
> We have so many bags that sometimes laziness takes over....
> Just thinking about looking for one at the back of our closet, of taking her out of the dustbag , of emptying the bag we are carrying, transferring our belonging into the next one is unbearable..
> Miss Pickle is a real beauty, ludmilla!
> Tell her she is going to be with you all week-end and next week at least!
> She will forgive you instantly!



Yes, you describe the agony perfectly well. Miss Pickle is a tiny bit too small for work days - therefore she sits way too often and way too long in her dustbag. [emoji17]
I already packed up another neglected bag for next week (no, Remainsilly, not lazy Bays [emoji85]).



remainsilly said:


> You might get a whiff of my converse sneaker collection, too.
> Tragic. I need more closets.
> 
> Miss Pickle!!!!!
> 
> Summer is harder for me to rotate bags.
> Most of mine are leather & large.
> So, sweat-inducing monsters.
> If it doesn't have a flingy shoulder strap or nice to hand-hold(i.e. air flow), mostly ignore until October.
> So, the bayswaters catch up on their sleep. Except oak, because summer=gotta for oak, imo.
> 
> Hmm. Probably my green bag doesn't get out enough, either.
> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, NZ deer nappa.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-deadly-ponies-mr-fnz-1-jpg.3221080/
> Is this the curse of fantastic greens--that we love them, but grab sensible oak/brown, etc. instead?



Ah, I am glad to hear that your Bayswaters are as lazy as mine. [emoji38] This makes me feel a bit better. [emoji3]
Hm. Maybe the dark green of your DP bag does not feel summery for you? It's a Christmas tree green...
Oh dear, yes. Large leather bags can be sweat-inducing monsters.



misskris03 said:


> That's a great bag, looks like it smells wonderful. Here's my grandmother's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450971



This is a very pretty bag. My mother has something similar - for years she put that bag on the wall of the living room like a picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

Btw. I read an interview with Jane Birkin today. She said she does not carry the Birkin anymore as the bag is now too heavy for her. [emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Btw. I read an interview with Jane Birkin today. She said she does not carry the Birkin anymore as the bag is now too heavy for her. [emoji15]



This does not surprise me a bit. 
They are too heavy for me and I am a "sturdy" woman.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This does not surprise me a bit.
> They are too heavy for me and I am a "sturdy" woman.



I have never tried one. But I think they already look heavy...
When did you have the chance to get on in your hands? Was it at an H store?


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> It's "oh sh¡t, 7 months???" Saturday on Pinch Purse Island.
> 
> One of the ladies from the Mulberry subforum asked me about Miss Pickle last week. And I realised that the poor thing has been sitting in its dustbag since January. 7 months without carrying my favorite bag. [emoji32] The last time I carried her was after my knee accident. I took her for a spin to the local library today.
> 
> View attachment 3450906
> 
> 
> Do I have too many bags or has this year gone by within the blink of an eye?! [emoji38]
> Can you relate to this? Do you have a favorite bag that sits in its dustbag, because you are busy wearing the others?



Welcome back miss pickle! I'm sure you were the best looking bag in the library.


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Welcome back miss pickle! I'm sure you were the best looking bag in the library.



Hehehe, thank you, yes she was. [emoji4][emoji4][emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have never tried one. But I think they already look heavy...
> When did you have the chance to get on in your hands? Was it at an H store?



Nope. Pricey resale shop. I was barely allowed to put hands on it. 
Love bags, but can't contemplate spending more on one than a car.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I was bad...
	

		
			
		

		
	



I couldn't get ahold of the strap for the LC. And to my great disappointment, the tabs that hold the lob strap began to separate. 
So back she went. 
This gem called my name. Over and over.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. Pricey resale shop. I was barely allowed to put hands on it.
> Love bags, but can't contemplate spending more on one than a car.



Yep. This is a ridiculous amount of money for a bag. Not worth it imo.



Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I was bad...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451063
> 
> I couldn't get ahold of the strap for the LC. And to my great disappointment, the tabs that hold the lob strap began to separate.
> So back she went.
> This gem called my name. Over and over.



Oh no! You have such a bad luck with your bags lately! How many did you return because of quality issues?

Your replacement is gorgeous. It's a coach, isn't it? I like the patchwork pattern. Is it denim?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yep. This is a ridiculous amount of money for a bag. Not worth it imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! You have such a bad luck with your bags lately! How many did you return because of quality issues?
> 
> Your replacement is gorgeous. It's a coach, isn't it? I like the patchwork pattern. Is it denim?



It has been a summer of bag luck all around. If I have posted it here it ended up going back. Hope this one breaks the streak. Often when I find them in the clearance bin, a quality issue is why. I need to learn better. 
Had a few good things happen this week so I think the planets are aligning in a better way for me. 
It is a Coach.  Patchwork denim with little tiny skulls on the front. Nice rolled handles and a long strap. It's almost Labor Day weekend so I don't have long to wait to get her out.


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> That's a great bag, looks like it smells wonderful. Here's my grandmother's bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3450971


Absolutely gorgeous, misskris!
A real gem!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Btw. I read an interview with Jane Birkin today. She said she does not carry the Birkin anymore as the bag is now too heavy for her. [emoji15]


Yes! Jane had big issues with her arms and shoulders!
The bag is very heavy!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It has been a summer of bag luck all around. If I have posted it here it ended up going back. Hope this one breaks the streak. Often when I find them in the clearance bin, a quality issue is why. I need to learn better.
> Had a few good things happen this week so I think the planets are aligning in a better way for me.
> It is a Coach.  Patchwork denim with little tiny skulls on the front. Nice rolled handles and a long strap. It's almost Labor Day weekend so I don't have long to wait to get her out.


Great bag, Murphy! 
I love denim in general and patchwork denim looks great on your bag!
Congrats on your find!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It has been a summer of bag luck all around. If I have posted it here it ended up going back. Hope this one breaks the streak. Often when I find them in the clearance bin, a quality issue is why. I need to learn better.
> Had a few good things happen this week so I think the planets are aligning in a better way for me.
> It is a Coach.  Patchwork denim with little tiny skulls on the front. Nice rolled handles and a long strap. It's almost Labor Day weekend so I don't have long to wait to get her out.



I am very happy that you had some good things happen this week and I keep all my fingers crossed that your new bag is meant to stay. It is such a pretty bag. And you really deserve it after all that hassle.
Coach has some nice bags I have to say. They are not very popular around here. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> Yes! Jane had big issues with her arms and shoulders!
> The bag is very heavy!



Hm. Who has no issues with shoulders and arms? When I carry my bags only handheld it is very exhausting I have to say. No wonder she cannot wear a handheld bag that is heavy. [emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> You might get a whiff of my converse sneaker collection, too.
> Tragic. I need more closets.
> 
> Miss Pickle!!!!!
> 
> Summer is harder for me to rotate bags.
> Most of mine are leather & large.
> So, sweat-inducing monsters.
> If it doesn't have a flingy shoulder strap or nice to hand-hold(i.e. air flow), mostly ignore until October.
> So, the bayswaters catch up on their sleep. Except oak, because summer=gotta for oak, imo.
> 
> Hmm. Probably my green bag doesn't get out enough, either.
> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, NZ deer nappa.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-deadly-ponies-mr-fnz-1-jpg.3221080/
> Is this the curse of fantastic greens--that we love them, but grab sensible oak/brown, etc. instead?


Take her out, remainsilly!
Green is a  colour you can wear all year round... And is also very trendy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am very happy that you had some good things happen this week and I keep all my fingers crossed that your new bag is meant to stay. It is such a pretty bag. And you really deserve it after all that hassle.
> Coach has some nice bags I have to say. They are not very popular around here. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. Who has no issues with shoulders and arms? When I carry my bags only handheld it is very exhausting I have to say. No wonder she cannot wear a handheld bag that is heavy. [emoji17]


The designers should think about it. I heard that YSL sac de jour comes in a lightweight version too now. 
I also noticed on TPF that lots of ladies inquire about the weight before making a purchase.
Some websites like Fashionette include the weight in the description.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The designers should think about it. I heard that YSL sac de jour comes in a lightweight version too now.
> I also noticed on TPF that lots of ladies inquire about the weight before making a purchase.
> Some websites like Fashionette include the weight in the description.



Yep. Most designers are men. I guess they do not think a lot about weight... [emoji38]
I always go to fashionette (and others) for weight research. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yep. Most designers are men. I guess they do not think a lot about weight... [emoji38]
> I always go to fashionette (and others) for weight research. [emoji3]



You are absolutely right. Ludmilla! Most designers are men '
And men are strong aren't they?
Today as a tribute to Sonia Rykiel, I am taking out my nylon SR bag...
The brown leather one is still sleeping in her dustbag. Too heavy as I told you.... Yet designed by a woman


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I always go to fashionette (and others) for weight research.


I remember an adventure in weight research.
Involving my local post office. And a mulberry zippy b.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3451726
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. Ludmilla! Most designers are men '
> And men are strong aren't they?
> Today as a tribute to Sonia Rykiel, I am taking out my nylon SR bag...
> The brown leather one is still sleeping in her dustbag. Too heavy as I told you.... Yet designed by a woman



But designed by a woman who didn't take public transportation.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> But designed by a woman who didn't take public transportation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3451726
> 
> 
> You are absolutely right. Ludmilla! Most designers are men '
> And men are strong aren't they?
> Today as a tribute to Sonia Rykiel, I am taking out my nylon SR bag...
> The brown leather one is still sleeping in her dustbag. Too heavy as I told you.... Yet designed by a woman



Hm. Yes. Now and then there are women who design bags that happen to be heavy. [emoji6] 



remainsilly said:


> I remember an adventure in weight research.
> Involving my local post office. And a mulberry zippy b.



I do NOT know what you are talking about... [emoji6][emoji23]



Murphy47 said:


> But designed by a woman who didn't take public transportation.



Ha! Right. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

One week to go until my vacation starts. [emoji322]
Caramel candy bag is with me on these last 5 days of office time. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One week to go until my vacation starts. [emoji322]
> Caramel candy bag is with me on these last 5 days of office time. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3452438


Lovely bag for the last 5 days at work!
That colour is absolutely gorgeous! It's my favourite.
A beautiful bag .... A fire alarm...The boss away from the office ...
That would be the perfect week! La belle vie!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Caramel candy bag is with me on these last 5 days of office time.


This is the best sort of bag--the "I'm almost outta here!" bag of the week.
Nice color choice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag for the last 5 days at work!
> That colour is absolutely gorgeous! It's my favourite.
> A beautiful bag .... A fire alarm...The boss away from the office ...
> That would be the perfect week! La belle vie!



Thank you, Mariapia for your kind words.  I cannot really believe that there is only one hour left from this workday and that there are only 4 more days to go. I am counting the hours.
Hehehehe. A fire alarm would be a nice distraction. 



remainsilly said:


> This is the best sort of bag--the "I'm almost outta here!" bag of the week.
> Nice color choice.



Thank you.  
Only 4 more days. I am SO happy that I can say "I'm outta here!", soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia for your kind words.  I cannot really believe that there is only one hour left from this workday and that there are only 4 more days to go. I am counting the hours.
> Hehehehe. A fire alarm would be a nice distraction.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> Only 4 more days. I am SO happy that I can say "I'm outta here!", soon.


4 days.... let's calculate ..... Approximately 1% of a whole year!
La vie est belle!


----------



## remainsilly

Received gift:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mcqueen-silk-scarf-jpg.3452074/
Very appropriate, considering we found termites.
And pesticide/tools will arrive soon.
Death skulls, all around.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Received gift:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mcqueen-silk-scarf-jpg.3452074/
> Very appropriate, considering we found termites.
> And pesticide/tools will arrive soon.
> Death skulls, all around.


Termites? 
How did you find out?
Are they located in a big area?
By the way, your scarf is gorgeous! I love Alxander McQueen!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Termites?
> How did you find out?
> Are they located in a big area?
> By the way, your scarf is gorgeous! I love Alxander McQueen!


Thanks
Was sitting in dining room & noticed flying things.
Termite swarmers. Came through hole in window seal. Wet year.
So, will enjoy digging some perimeter trenches soon.
But scarf clashes with shovel colors--so cannot wear for job. Later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> 4 days.... let's calculate ..... Approximately 1% of a whole year!
> La vie est belle!



[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> Received gift:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mcqueen-silk-scarf-jpg.3452074/
> Very appropriate, considering we found termites.
> And pesticide/tools will arrive soon.
> Death skulls, all around.



Love your new scarf. The colours are great and should work well with all of your bags.

Boo on the termites. [emoji13]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Was sitting in dining room & noticed flying things.
> Termite swarmers. Came through hole in window seal. Wet year.
> So, will enjoy digging some perimeter trenches soon.
> But scarf clashes with shovel colors--so cannot wear for job. Later.


.Make sure you eliminate them all, remainsilly.
I didn't  know you could see them flying...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> .Make sure you eliminate them all, remainsilly.
> I didn't  know you could see them flying...



Where are the mole rats when u need them?
I bet they would take care of those pesky bugs.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am so fried. I listened to a two hour math lecture in a foreign language.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am so fried. I listened to a two hour math lecture in a foreign language.



I thought math was the same in any language. Lol.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

He stood there and just spoke for 10-15 minutes like 3 times!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> He stood there and just spoke for 10-15 minutes like 3 times!



They do that. Not sure why. Men.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They do that. Not sure why. Men.


To impress ladies....Like all men, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> To impress ladies....Like all men, Murphy!



Should have remembered. Duh!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Should have remembered. Duh!


Don't worry. ladies try to impress men too....
In a different way, maybe...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry. ladies try to impress men too....
> In a different way, maybe...



Lots more hair flipping and giggling.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies! 
Tuesday is the day I take my mother out shopping then she buys me lunch. 
Often I am tempted to buy a bag I don't need just because I am out and about in the stores. 
I am also a sucker for clearance bins. Which probably explains the qualities issues I have had lately. 
Anyone else have trouble resisting clearance sales this time of year?


----------



## Mariapia

No trouble at all for me, Murphy... 
The city organized one of those sales on the 25th, 26th and 27th....
Only old items we had never seen in the shops in the recent years..
I read in the local paper that the shop owners were very disappointed....
They tried to add a few more items on the last day... Nobody paid attention...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No trouble at all for me, Murphy...
> The city organized one of those sales on the 25th, 26th and 27th....
> Only old items we had never seen in the shops in the recent years..
> I read in the local paper that the shop owners were very disappointed....
> They tried to add a few more items on the last day... Nobody paid attention...



Europeans are certainly more stylish than people in the Midwest. 
I would be willing to wager you don't have people going to the shops in pajamas as you often see here. 
My goal is to buy nothing today. 
Last week I purchased a pair of yoga shorts. When I tried them on at home I just felt silly as I don't do yoga. Hope my oldest likes them!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Europeans are certainly more stylish than people in the Midwest.
> I would be willing to wager you don't have people going to the shops in pajamas as you often see here.
> My goal is to buy nothing today.
> Last week I purchased a pair of yoga shorts. When I tried them on at home I just felt silly as I don't do yoga. Hope my oldest likes them!


No pajamas here. When I told my friends I had read posts about some American ladies going shopping in pajamas, they didn't believe me....
As for your yoga shorts, I can relate...
I bought a pair of Nike training leggings though I never jog let alone go to the gym....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No pajamas here. When I told my friends I had read posts about some American ladies going shopping in pajamas, they didn't believe me....
> As for your yoga shorts, I can relate...
> I bought a pair of Nike training leggings though I never jog let alone go to the gym....



Leggings are comfortable and with the right shirt can be stylish for casual errands. 
Men AND women go out and about wearing "leisure" pants. 
I love some of the more casual looks myself, but if your pants have cartoon characters on them they are pajamas and need to stay at home. 
I am sure to see at least one person wearing them today and will post a photo for you if I can get one. 
It's a disturbing trend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> To impress ladies....Like all men, Murphy!





Murphy47 said:


> Should have remembered. Duh!



Hehehehe. They should try and impress us with handbags...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. They should try and impress us with handbags...



At least that would be something ATTRACTIVE to gaze upon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No pajamas here. When I told my friends I had read posts about some American ladies going shopping in pajamas, they didn't believe me....
> As for your yoga shorts, I can relate...
> I bought a pair of Nike training leggings though I never jog let alone go to the gym....





Murphy47 said:


> Leggings are comfortable and with the right shirt can be stylish for casual errands.
> Men AND women go out and about wearing "leisure" pants.
> I love some of the more casual looks myself, but if your pants have cartoon characters on them they are pajamas and need to stay at home.
> I am sure to see at least one person wearing them today and will post a photo for you if I can get one.
> It's a disturbing trend.



Wait... when did we start to talk about pajamas?? 
Germans are not the most stylish persons (white socks in sandals anyone?) and there are some with "leisure" pants out an about.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> At least that would be something ATTRACTIVE to gaze upon.



Yep.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Germans are not the most stylish persons (white socks in sandals anyone?)


omg--I do this.
Also with clogs.
Switched to black socks, hoping to appear less clueless.
Just so comfty.

Do adhere to "leggings aren't pants," & "pajamas aren't clothes," mottos.
So, still hope for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Leggings are comfortable and with the right shirt can be stylish for casual errands.
> Men AND women go out and about wearing "leisure" pants.
> I love some of the more casual looks myself, but if your pants have cartoon characters on them they are pajamas and need to stay at home.
> I am sure to see at least one person wearing them today and will post a photo for you if I can get one.
> It's a disturbing trend.


No cartoon characters but leopard spots....
I wanted to wear them at home.... just for the fun of it...
But imagining opening the door to a delivery man in those leggings full of elastane was impossible!
They have been in my closet since I brought them home..
I sure would like a pic of someone wearing pajamas in the street!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> omg--I do this.
> Also with clogs.
> Switched to black socks, hoping to appear less clueless.
> Just so comfty.
> 
> Do adhere to "leggings aren't pants," & "pajamas aren't clothes," mottos.
> So, still hope for me.



Hehehehe. Then you would fit in here very well. 
Leggings are VERY popular at the moment. Unfortunately not only slender girls wear them...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Wait... when did we start to talk about pajamas??
> Germans are not the most stylish persons (white socks in sandals anyone?) and there are some with "leisure" pants out an about.



I began talking about shopping this morning and it devolved into people in pajamas in the mall. 
Do you see many ladies wearing sox and Birks? 
Mostly that's a look you see on men here. 
Or dress sox and Nike slides. Here's a man I snapped at the post office this summer. 
Check out his shorts...that used to be dress slacks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No cartoon characters but leopard spots....
> I wanted to wear them at home.... just for the fun of it...
> But imagining opening the door to a delivery man in those leggings full of elastane was impossible!
> They have been in my closet since I brought them home..
> I sure would like a pic of someone wearing pajamas in the street!



 



Murphy47 said:


> I began talking about shopping this morning and it devolved into people in pajamas in the mall.
> Do you see many ladies wearing sox and Birks?
> Mostly that's a look you see on men here.
> Or dress sox and Nike slides. Here's a man I snapped at the post office this summer.
> Check out his shorts...that used to be dress slacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453451



Yep, socks and Birks and other sandals. Mainly combined with hairy men's legs. Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Not.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My goal is to buy nothing today.


Best luck.

My goal is to refrain from screeching at completely useless travel agent.
For whom a good screeching has been looming for several months.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Best luck.
> 
> My goal is to refrain from screeching at completely useless travel agent.
> For whom a good screeching has been looming for several months.



My mom was a travel agent for 35 years. She would totally agree that the young ones know nothing anymore since they don't have to go to travel college and learn oh I don't know BASIC GEOGRAPHY.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yep, socks and Birks and other sandals. Mainly combined with hairy men's legs. Hmmmmmmmmmmm. Not.


Oh my God! No wonder firefighters are so successful everywhere. 
They will NEVER wear socks and Birks!
If you know someone in socks and Birks, Ludmilla, make sure they find GQ in their mail box!
You will see them wear Alxander Mc Queen suits and Tom Ford shoes a few days later.....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I began talking about shopping this morning and it devolved into people in pajamas in the mall.
> Do you see many ladies wearing sox and Birks?
> Mostly that's a look you see on men here.
> Or dress sox and Nike slides. Here's a man I snapped at the post office this summer.
> Check out his shorts...that used to be dress slacks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3453451


Could be a Frenchman, Murphy, could be....


----------



## Murphy47

So true. We have many French descendants in my area. Slightly more Germans. 
Equal opportunity partiers. 
We have Oktoberfest a few weeks after La Fete de la Petite Côte. 
There will be many sporting sox and sandals as its not yet cold outside.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So true. We have many French descendants in my area. Slightly more Germans.
> Equal opportunity partiers.
> We have Oktoberfest a few weeks after La Fete de la Petite Côte.
> There will be many sporting sox and sandals as its not yet cold outside.


What will those men wear if there is a drop in temperatures?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What will those men wear if there is a drop in temperatures?



They still wear shorts and sandals. Most won't put on pants til Christmas, if then.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They still wear shorts and sandals. Most won't put on pants til Christmas, if then.


Unbelievable !


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable !



Yup. 
When weather permits I will post pics of men wearing shorts, sandals and PARKA.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> When weather permits I will post pics of men wearing shorts, sandals and PARKA.


I just can't wait, Murphy!
You are our special reporter here!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I just can't wait, Murphy!
> You are our special reporter here!



Sadly, I saw NO ONE wearing pajamas today at the mall. This NEVER happens. 
Everyone I saw was wearing appropriate attire. 


This I found off the Net. A bathrobe at McDonalds? Really?


I have seen the same sign at my local traffic court. 
Some days I wish I had the guts to go that casual.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This I found off the Net. A bathrobe at McDonalds? Really?


Tragically, I see photo & think, "Where can I get that bathrobe? Nice color, looks comfty."
Oh dear. I may be beyond hope.


----------



## remainsilly

So, it seems r.e.i. store manager recognizes me. Because I'm always in there. 
Lately, I've been staring at insect repellent labels. And scowling.
This attracts conversation like nothing else, apparently.
Silent scowling. Then prodding bottles of deet with distrusting fingers.

I might be a wee whisker away from wearing shorts & a parka.
Stop me now.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, I saw NO ONE wearing pajamas today at the mall. This NEVER happens.
> Everyone I saw was wearing appropriate attire.
> View attachment 3453721
> 
> This I found off the Net. A bathrobe at McDonalds? Really?
> View attachment 3453722
> 
> I have seen the same sign at my local traffic court.
> Some days I wish I had the guts to go that casual.


I just can't believe it, Murphy!
I could understand that a very very old woman or man finds it difficult to get dressed in the morning because of physical issues... but younger people?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So, it seems r.e.i. store manager recognizes me. Because I'm always in there.
> Lately, I've been staring at insect repellent labels. And scowling.
> This attracts conversation like nothing else, apparently.
> Silent scowling. Then prodding bottles of deet with distrusting fingers.
> 
> I might be a wee whisker away from wearing shorts & a parka.
> Stop me now.



That is such a coincidence. My oldest works at the local REI. 
We have ALL kinds of outdoor gear. 
They have many comfy clothes suitable for almost all of lifes endeavors.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I just can't believe it, Murphy!
> I could understand that a very very old woman or man finds it difficult to get dressed in the morning because of physical issues... but younger people?



I am not sure either. 
My neighborhood is full of very old folks retirees and such. 
Each one is up and dressed and ready for their day by 8am. 
My grandma who is 95 says you have to have a reason to get up in the morning. 
It's always younger people I see in inappropriate clothing items. Don't know why. 
I like to be comfy as much as the next person, but really. Let's get a grip.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I love that a few years ago jeans designers started making 4-way stretch denim leggings that look like pants but feel like yoga leggings. Bliss. And all my tops are highly stretchy ; so my regular clothes are as comfortable as pyjamas.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I love that a few years ago jeans designers started making 4-way stretch denim leggings that look like pants but feel like yoga leggings. Bliss. And all my tops are highly stretchy ; so my regular clothes are as comfortable as pyjamas.



The fabric itself is great. 
Depending on your figure shape they slide down. 
I wish I could find 100% cotton jeans. They last longer and stay up.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, I saw NO ONE wearing pajamas today at the mall. This NEVER happens.
> Everyone I saw was wearing appropriate attire.
> View attachment 3453721
> 
> This I found off the Net. A bathrobe at McDonalds? Really?
> View attachment 3453722
> 
> I have seen the same sign at my local traffic court.
> Some days I wish I had the guts to go that casual.



Oh. My. God.  This is shocking. 



remainsilly said:


> Tragically, I see photo & think, "Where can I get that bathrobe? Nice color, looks comfty."
> Oh dear. I may be beyond hope.



I like the colour of the bathrobe, too. Hey, it's purple. How could I not like it. Admittedly, I do not love it that much that I would wear it outside my bathroom...



Murphy47 said:


> I am not sure either.
> My neighborhood is full of very old folks retirees and such.
> Each one is up and dressed and ready for their day by 8am.
> My grandma who is 95 says you have to have a reason to get up in the morning.
> It's always younger people I see in inappropriate clothing items. Don't know why.
> I like to be comfy as much as the next person, but really. Let's get a grip.



Yes. Older people are most of the time very polished. I have no idea why the younger ones think that they do not need to dress appropriately.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. My. God.  This is shocking.
> 
> 
> 
> I like the colour of the bathrobe, too. Hey, it's purple. How could I not like it. Admittedly, I do not love it that much that I would wear it outside my bathroom...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Older people are most of the time very polished. I have no idea why the younger ones think that they do not need to dress appropriately.



Maybe because the oldsters grew up in a more formal time and many youngsters were allowed to hang about in pajamas all day when they were little. 
For me the cutoff is 10am. You must gets dressed, even if it's just sweats.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> For me the cutoff is 10am. You must gets dressed, even if it's just sweats.


Oh, f***!
I epic fail this one, too.
Love extending pajama time, if possible, on loungy days.
At home. *Not* mcdonalds. Where people have camera phones & internet posting capability.


Murphy47 said:


> That is such a coincidence. My oldest works at the local REI.


Their prices cause me to sputter & groan audibly.
But sell smartwool thermals & socks.
So keep me creeping back into store.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe because the oldsters grew up in a more formal time and many youngsters were allowed to hang about in pajamas all day when they were little.
> For me the cutoff is 10am. You must gets dressed, even if it's just sweats.


No way would my parents have worn pyjamas ....or any inappropriate attire outside.
They got up very early and put their nicest clothes on before going  to the baker's or the supermarket.
And so did all the elderly in the neighbourood!
When my father went to the doctor's....he always put on a tie.... 
And  I have never seen anyone, whether young or old, wear pajamas or  bathrobes in the street!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, f***!
> I epic fail this one, too.
> Love extending pajama time, if possible, on loungy days.
> At home. *Not* mcdonalds. Where people have camera phones & internet posting capability.
> 
> Their prices cause me to sputter & groan audibly.
> But sell smartwool thermals & socks.
> So keep me creeping back into store.



Loungewear can be worn all day....indoors. I often do so myself. Loungewear is fine for the McDonalds drive thru. 
Or when sick and picking up meds. 
Otherwise, if I must put on pants so must you! 
Do you live near tjmaxx or marshals? They both get smart wool sox in in the fall for much cheaper.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No way would my parents have worn pyjamas ....or any inappropriate attire outside.
> They got up very early and put their nicest clothes on before going  to the baker's or the supermarket.
> And so did all the elderly in the neighbourood!
> When my father went to the doctor's....he always put on a tie....
> And  I have never seen anyone, whether young or old, wear pajamas or  bathrobes in the street!



Lucky you. 
I will keep my eyes peeled for peeps wearing pj's so I can post.


----------



## Murphy47

Sadly ladies, the old tin ceiling is gone at the Corner Bar. 
Turns out it was a reproduction drop ceiling and 75 years was all it would last. [emoji22]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Lucky you.
> I will keep my eyes peeled for peeps wearing pj's so I can post.


When my mother became sick, she used to go out in a thick winter coat or  put on layers of sweaters in the house in the middle of summer. We couldn't do anything about it. But she never stayed in pyjamas all day.
One of her much younger neighbours used to take the lift in her bathrobe to collect her mail or take out the garbage.
We often thought that if one day she  forgot to take her keys and was locked out she would be the laugh of the whole building....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3454475
> 
> Sadly ladies, the old tin ceiling is gone at the Corner Bar.
> Turns out it was a reproduction drop ceiling and 75 years was all it would last. [emoji22]


I don't think that the next ceiling will last 75 years....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe because the oldsters grew up in a more formal time and many youngsters were allowed to hang about in pajamas all day when they were little.
> For me the cutoff is 10am. You must gets dressed, even if it's just sweats.



My parents are old (I am a late child or accident after my much older siblings) and there was always trouble ahead when I dared to show up at the breakfast table in my pajamas. I did it anyways being the youngest [emoji12]



Mariapia said:


> No way would my parents have worn pyjamas ....or any inappropriate attire outside.
> They got up very early and put their nicest clothes on before going  to the baker's or the supermarket.
> And so did all the elderly in the neighbourood!
> When my father went to the doctor's....he always put on a tie....
> And  I have never seen anyone, whether young or old, wear pajamas or  bathrobes in the street!



Oh yes. My mother has trouble to wear only a blouse in summer without a fitting jacket. [emoji15]



Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3454475
> 
> Sadly ladies, the old tin ceiling is gone at the Corner Bar.
> Turns out it was a reproduction drop ceiling and 75 years was all it would last. [emoji22]



Oh no!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My parents are old (I am a late child or accident after my much older siblings) and there was always trouble ahead when I dared to show up at the breakfast table in my pajamas. I did it anyways being the youngest [emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes. My mother has trouble to wear only a blouse in summer without a fitting jacket. [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no!!!!


Show your parents Murphy's pics, Ludmilla! 
I am sure they won't believe what they see....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Show your parents Murphy's pics, Ludmilla!
> I am sure they won't believe what they see....



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Yes, I am pretty sure about that.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's a quiet Thursday on the island. What are all the islanders up to?
I try to keep calm as I haven't packed anything yet and there is only one more day to go until the vacation starts. [emoji33]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's a quiet Thursday on the island. What are all the islanders up to?
> I try to keep calm as I haven't packed anything yet and there is only one more day to go until the vacation starts. [emoji33]



Life has been such a struggle lately, I gave myself a mental health day. 
Did only the chores/cooking necessary and just piddling around since. 
So sorry, but I have forgotten where you're off to. 
If it's somewhere sunny, packing should be easy. 
A break from construction will be awesome!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Life has been such a struggle lately, I gave myself a mental health day.


Had to do same yesterday.
When circuits overload, unplug.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Had to do same yesterday.
> When circuits overload, unplug.



True. Best remedy ever. 
Now if I could just get the rest of the family to stop eating and generating laundry for a few hours.....


----------



## Mariapia

Same here! Moving things out of a flat. 
We haven't finished. Sunday will be the worst.
Let's hope we'll get some more help from male family members and friends.
My left shoulder is hurting this morning....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same here! Moving things out of a flat.
> We haven't finished. Sunday will be the worst.
> Let's hope we'll get some more help from male family members and friends.
> My left shoulder is hurting this morning....



Lots of work but exciting! 
New place, new neighbors. New home for your bags. 
Sorry about your shoulder. Seems we all have a wonky shoulder these days. 
Maturity is not for wimps.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Lots of work but exciting!
> New place, new neighbors. New home for your bags.
> Sorry about your shoulder. Seems we all have a wonky shoulder these days.
> Maturity is not for wimps.


No new place, no new neighbours, no new home for my bags.
The flat is not mine, Murphy....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No new place, no new neighbours, no new home for my bags.
> The flat is not mine, Murphy....



Well bummer. 
Since shoulder hurts, maybe you can be the foreman and direct operations. [emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well bummer.
> Since shoulder hurts, maybe you can be the foreman and direct operations. [emoji106]


Only trouble is....everyone has their own physical issues....
Back aches for most of them...
Everybody wants to be the foreman these days...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Only trouble is....everyone has their own physical issues....
> Back aches for most of them...
> Everybody wants to be the foreman these days...



I just don't know what to say to that. 
I am not moving ever again unless I can pay moving men.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> No new place, no new neighbours, no new home for my bags.
> The flat is not mine, Murphy....


 I understand.
Hard thing to do, emotionally & physically.
Thankfully, you have some time. 
Use a bit of it to rest. And hug a good bag or 5.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I understand.
> Hard thing to do, emotionally & physically.
> Thankfully, you have some time.
> Use a bit of it to rest. And hug a good bag or 5.



Bag sniffing and hugging is on my to do list when I clean out the closet for fall.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I just don't know what to say to that.
> I am not moving ever again unless I can pay moving men.


Digging trenches, for termite extermination, may ignite my escapist/moving dreams.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It's a quiet Thursday on the island. What are all the islanders up to?
> I try to keep calm as I haven't packed anything yet and there is only one more day to go until the vacation starts. [emoji33]


Did you get everything packed?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Did you get everything packed?



NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! [emoji33]
I will post more later..... [emoji3]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe because the oldsters grew up in a more formal time and many youngsters were allowed to hang about in pajamas all day when they were little.
> For me the cutoff is 10am. You must gets dressed, even if it's just sweats.



I like your  happy new denim bag. Very nice for fall.

I am the same way about wearing actual clothes rather than pjs all day.

I'm sorry to hear that things have been difficult for you lately. It's really hard to be out of sorts when you have to "be mommy".


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I like your  happy new denim bag. Very nice for fall.
> 
> I am the same way about wearing actual clothes rather than pjs all day.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that things have been difficult for you lately. It's really hard to be out of sorts when you have to "be mommy".



I thought it would get easier now they're almost grown. 
Nope. Just different problems. 
The up side is they are more fun to talk to.


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> NOOOOOO!!!!!!!!! [emoji33]
> I will post more later..... [emoji3]



Good luck, Ludmilla. I hope you have a lovely vacation. It's certainly well deserved after all of your recent work hell.



Mariapia said:


> Same here! Moving things out of a flat.
> We haven't finished. Sunday will be the worst.
> Let's hope we'll get some more help from male family members and friends.
> My left shoulder is hurting this morning....



I'm sorry your shoulder is hurting. Best of luck with the flat on Sunday. Home repairs are horrible. So disruptive. Hope it's much improved after the renovations.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> I thought it would get easier now they're almost grown.
> Nope. Just different problems.
> The up side is they are more fun to talk to.



Oh, yes. I needed my mother more in HS than I ever had before. Not that I'd have admitted it :/

But you're right, teens are fun to talk to-smart but not yet totally cynical. Everything is new to them, so they are full of excitement. That's why I love working with them.


----------



## Murphy47

Friday night lights 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Of course this is just the opening act for the real show...the Spartan Regiment Marching Band.


----------



## misskris03

Go Spartans!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Friday night lights
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3457132
> 
> Of course this is just the opening act for the real show...the Spartan Regiment Marching Band.


Great pic, Murphy!❤️❤️❤️


----------



## Ludmilla

Almost everything is packed now, I am leaving the house in an hour. Woah! [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Almost everything is packed now, I am leaving the house in an hour. Woah! [emoji3]



I knew you would get it done!
Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Almost everything is packed now, I am leaving the house in an hour. Woah! [emoji3]



Vacation time!!!!!!

Just say, "No," to any earthquakes you may meet.
A firm voice & eye contact usually works.
And they move on.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Vacation time!!!!!!
> 
> Just say, "No," to any earthquakes you may meet.
> A firm voice & eye contact usually works.
> And they move on.



Unless they happen while sleeping. Had a small one here this morning. 
Giving side eye did not help.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Almost everything is packed now, I am leaving the house in an hour. Woah! [emoji3]


Well done, Ludmilla!
Have a nice trip and a wonderful vacation!


----------



## misskris03

Have fun Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

It's 10 pm, too exhausted to look at bags ....
The only bags I saw to day were full of all sorts of things, old encyclopedias or text books ....or things no one uses any more. 
Marie Kondo is right! What do we really need?
A question I will try to answer If sleep doesn't come tonight....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's 10 pm, too exhausted to look at bags ....
> The only bags I saw to day were full of all sorts of things, old encyclopedias or text books ....or things no one uses any more.
> Marie Kondo is right! What do we really need?
> A question I will try to answer If sleep doesn't come tonight....



Sleep. 
Existential questions can wait til you rest.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> It's 10 pm, too exhausted to look at bags ....
> The only bags I saw to day were full of all sorts of things, old encyclopedias or text books ....or things no one uses any more.
> Marie Kondo is right! What do we really need?
> A question I will try to answer If sleep doesn't come tonight....


Some friends made lamps with their old encyclopedias, for new home--stack, glue, drill, add electrics & lampshades, viola!

I really need my dog. And coffee every morning. And a warm hand to hold. And chats with friends/family.
And flowers. Also lots of comfty pillows.
Along with food which has sugar sprinkles.
Bags & scarves are a given, yes? 

Wishing you fewer questions, peaceful answers.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Some friends made lamps with their old encyclopedias, for new home--stack, glue, drill, add electrics & lampshades, viola!
> 
> I really need my dog. And coffee every morning. And a warm hand to hold. And chats with friends/family.
> And flowers. Also lots of comfty pillows.
> Along with food which has sugar sprinkles.
> Bags & scarves are a given, yes?
> 
> Wishing you fewer questions, peaceful answers.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sleep.
> Existential questions can wait til you rest.


Words of wisdom.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's 10 pm, too exhausted to look at bags ....
> The only bags I saw to day were full of all sorts of things, old encyclopedias or text books ....or things no one uses any more.
> Marie Kondo is right! What do we really need?
> A question I will try to answer If sleep doesn't come tonight....



Awww. I am so sorry that you are feeling down. Thought a lot about you yesterday. Try relax about those old books and the other stuff. Everything will be fine. [emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

Sending you all sunny greetings from the Northern Sea. Mademoiselle Cuir enjoys the beach very much. [emoji4]






And I like it very much, too. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous. The beach and the bag. 
I got relaxed just looking at the photos! 
Feeling all the stress melt away!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous. The beach and the bag.
> I got relaxed just looking at the photos!
> Feeling all the stress melt away!



I am glad that you like the pics. Hope that your difficult times are over soon. [emoji173]️


----------



## Murphy47

Me too! 
Siding installers supposed to return tomorrow but have not delivered materials. I would think they would need those. Lol. 
Beautiful weather here. Hope to get in some relaxing pool time in just a bit. 
Wish I could have fit in your Cuir. We could trade bags stories and enjoy a cold beverage [emoji481]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Sending you all sunny greetings from the Northern Sea. Mademoiselle Cuir enjoys the beach very much. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3459243
> 
> View attachment 3459250
> 
> 
> And I like it very much, too. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3459251
> 
> View attachment 3459252


Omg! Fabulous!
Blue bag is perfect near sand & beach plants.
If I continue a$$-kick worst travel agent in the world, may see a beach eventually.


Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Siding installers supposed to return tomorrow but have not delivered materials. I would think they would need those. Lol.
> Beautiful weather here. Hope to get in some relaxing pool time in just a bit.
> Wish I could have fit in your Cuir. We could trade bags stories and enjoy a cold beverage [emoji481]


Day 2 of digging termite trenches, here.
This is a lot *less* exciting & amazing than it sounds.
Here's to hiring minioins. Smart Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg! Fabulous!
> Blue bag is perfect near sand & beach plants.
> If I continue a$$-kick worst travel agent in the world, may see a beach eventually.
> 
> Day 2 of digging termite trenches, here.
> This is a lot *less* exciting & amazing than it sounds.
> Here's to hiring minioins. Smart Murphy.



Termites suck. No other way to say it. 
However, if not dealt with, no home for you or your lovely bags, I mean family.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Termites suck. No other way to say it.
> However, if not dealt with, no home for you or your lovely bags, I mean family.


Yes. Spraying that crap from home improvement stores is useless, imo.
I know enough entomology & chemistry to trust my diy plan.
But digging sucks, too.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Spraying that crap from home improvement stores is useless, imo.
> I know enough entomology & chemistry to trust my diy plan.
> But digging sucks, too.



Yes. 
Good work out for arms and back tho. 
Have never looked like Heidi or Gisele after yard work much to my dismay.


----------



## remainsilly

I misspelled "entymology."
This might not bode well.
Tired.
Very not-Heidi-ish & filthy.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I want to be there at the beach!!! Pms from hell over here.


----------



## remainsilly

https://www.newscientist.com/data/images/ns/cms/dn7041/dn7041-1_745.jpg
Little known fact #453: termites sing complicated harmonies.
And are very fond of belting out tunes by The Chordettes.

Ah, music to chew wood by.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sending you all sunny greetings from the Northern Sea. Mademoiselle Cuir enjoys the beach very much. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3459243
> 
> View attachment 3459250
> 
> 
> And I like it very much, too. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3459251
> 
> View attachment 3459252


Wonderful bag, wonderful beach, wonderful everything, Ludmilla!
Enjoy every minute of your trip!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Sending you all sunny greetings from the Northern Sea.
> View attachment 3459252


I set this as desktop photo--so pretty.
Enjoy your time there.

Digging trenches: day 3.
Halfway to victory!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I set this as desktop photo--so pretty.
> Enjoy your time there.
> 
> Digging trenches: day 3.
> Halfway to victory!


Good job, remainsilly!
I am sure that when you are finished, you will be able to start a business!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Good job, remainsilly!
> I am sure that when you are finished, you will be able to start a business!


Thanks.
Some things I know how to do are fun.
Some are less fun, with muddy bits & bleeding gashes.
And some just beg to be avoided, unless necessary.
Trenching pesticides is that last choice. As full-time job, must be rough stuff.
Requires hardier souls than myself.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful bag, wonderful beach, wonderful everything, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy every minute of your trip!



Thank you, Mariapia. I am enjoying myself immensely. 
How are you doing? Do you feel better?



remainsilly said:


> I set this as desktop photo--so pretty.
> Enjoy your time there.



Aww. This is cool. 



remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Some things I know how to do are fun.
> Some are less fun, with muddy bits & bleeding gashes.
> And some just beg to be avoided, unless necessary.
> Trenching pesticides is that last choice. As full-time job, must be rough stuff.
> Requires hardier souls than myself.



Ugh. I hope your trenches will be ready soon! [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Some things I know how to do are fun.
> Some are less fun, with muddy bits & bleeding gashes.
> And some just beg to be avoided, unless necessary.
> Trenching pesticides is that last choice. As full-time job, must be rough stuff.
> Requires hardier souls than myself.



I am curious. 
Why are there trenches? 
I have never seen those used before.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I hope your trenches will be ready soon!


Done with front. Today, working on back--with different chemical formulation. Safe for turtle.


Murphy47 said:


> I am curious.
> Why are there trenches?
> I have never seen those used before.


Trenches form perimeter barrier, against home foundation. Also ensures termites will contact nonrepellent pesticide, many levels of soil, taking into colony.
Man in my life panicked, when I mentioned renting hammer drill. So sad to skip that bit.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I am enjoying myself immensely.


What have been some favorite vacation  things, so far?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Done with front. Today, working on back--with different chemical formulation. Safe for turtle.
> 
> Trenches form perimeter barrier, against home foundation. Also ensures termites will contact nonrepellent pesticide, many levels of soil, taking into colony.
> Man in my life panicked, when I mentioned renting hammer drill. So sad to skip that bit.



I understand now. 
Seems silly for the Man of the Place to panic. 
Men LIKE power tools I always thought.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Donn with front. Today, working on back--with different chemical formulation. Safe for turtle.
> 
> Trenches form perimeter barrier, against home foundation. Also ensures termites will contact nonrepellent pesticide, many levels of soil, taking into colony.
> Man in my life panicked, when I mentioned renting hammer drill. So sad to skip that bit.


I don't know what a hammer drill is.... but judjing by the gentleman's reaction, I think it's a dangerous tool which you should avoid using at all costs....
No, I am not sexist....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't know what a hammer drill is.... but judjing by the gentleman's reaction, I think it's a dangerous tool which you should avoid using at all costs....
> No, I am not sexist....



Skills would be needed to handle this tool I think. 
Possibly a job for a sexy construction worker?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Skills would be needed to handle this tool I think.
> Possibly a job for a sexy construction worker?


Skills and physical strength, I suppose!
I agree, Murphy, remainsilly should get in touch with one of your sexy construction workers, the ones who were into Mexican polka....The termites would fly away just hearing the music.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> What have been some favorite vacation  things, so far?





Murphy47 said:


> Skills would be needed to handle this tool I think.
> Possibly a job for a sexy construction worker?





Mariapia said:


> Skills and physical strength, I suppose!
> I agree, Murphy, remainsilly should get in touch with one of your sexy construction workers, the ones who were into Mexican polka....The termites would fly away just hearing the music.



Hehehe. Believe it or not - the house near our appartment gets a new roof. And there are loads of sexy construction workers around. Must be the holidays special feature... [emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Believe it or not - the house near our appartment gets a new roof. And there are loads of sexy construction workers around. Must be the holidays special feature... [emoji23]


Wow! 
Do those sexy guys go to the beach after work?


----------



## Ludmilla

As Remainsilly wanted to know about my favorite vacation things so far...
.... besides sexy construction workers... we have loads of sun and spent the last three days on the beach.
[emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Do those sexy guys go to the beach after work?



No. Unfortunately, there are (naked [emoji15]) elderly men at the beach with bodies you do NOT want to see naked.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> As Remainsilly wanted to know about my favorite vacation things so far...
> .... besides sexy construction workers... we have loads of sun and spent the last three days on the beach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3460740
> 
> View attachment 3460742
> 
> View attachment 3460743
> 
> View attachment 3460746


Wow, so tranquil.
This vacation must be amazing!
Well, except for the tragic naked beachcombers.
You may be a construction worker magnet. Burn some sage, end the curse. 


Mariapia said:


> I don't know what a hammer drill is.... but judjing by the gentleman's reaction, I think it's a dangerous tool which you should avoid using at all costs....
> No, I am not sexist....


Ah, yes. After my pruning saw accident, man in my life gives stink-eye to most "really fun looking" tools I want to try.
So unfair. So tragic. Probably wise.

And termite extermination project is done. Whew.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No. Unfortunately, there are (naked [emoji15]) elderly men at the beach with bodies you do NOT want to see naked.


I am so glad you are enjoying your holiday! The pics are great. The sun is there. 
Super, Ludmilla!
As for the naked elderly....nice to know that some people are not scared of aging....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wow, so tranquil.
> This vacation must be amazing!
> Well, except for the tragic naked beachcombers.
> You may be a construction worker magnet. Burn some sage, end the curse.
> 
> Ah, yes. After my pruning saw accident, man in my life gives stink-eye to most "really fun looking" tools I want to try.
> So unfair. So tragic. Probably wise.
> 
> And termite extermination project is done. Whew.


Congrats, remainsilly!
You did it!
Now you deserve a good rest.
And maybe a bag as a reward....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am so glad you are enjoying your holiday! The pics are great. The sun is there.
> Super, Ludmilla!
> As for the naked elderly....nice to know that some people are not scared of aging....



I am not scared of aging. 
I just don't want sand in my wobbly bits.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Congrats, remainsilly!
> You did it!
> Now you deserve a good rest.
> And maybe a bag as a reward....



A new bag is an excellent idea my friend.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Congrats, remainsilly!
> You did it!
> Now you deserve a good rest.
> And maybe a bag as a reward....


Are deadly ponies stores, in NZ.
Might have a peek.


Murphy47 said:


> I am not scared of aging.
> I just don't want sand in my wobbly bits.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow, so tranquil.
> This vacation must be amazing!
> Well, except for the tragic naked beachcombers.
> You may be a construction worker magnet. Burn some sage, end the curse.
> 
> Ah, yes. After my pruning saw accident, man in my life gives stink-eye to most "really fun looking" tools I want to try.
> So unfair. So tragic. Probably wise.
> 
> And termite extermination project is done. Whew.



Yay on ending the termite project. You need a reward!



Mariapia said:


> I am so glad you are enjoying your holiday! The pics are great. The sun is there.
> Super, Ludmilla!
> As for the naked elderly....nice to know that some people are not scared of aging....



Another sunny day... We are so lucky. [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> I am not scared of aging.
> I just don't want sand in my wobbly bits.



Hehehe. This would be my main concern, too. [emoji85]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I am still thinking of the Pénélope Fantaisie, I saw an ad in a magazine...The bag is gorgeous in curry.
Prices have gone up... I will go to the boutique and see If they've got one in that wonderful colour...
I will keep you posted!


----------



## Murphy47

I just saw that one in Harper's Bazaar. 
All I can say is : OOOOOOOHHHHHH.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3462468
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I am still thinking of the Pénélope Fantaisie, I saw an ad in a magazine...The bag is gorgeous in curry.
> Prices have gone up... I will go to the boutique and see If they've got one in that wonderful colour...
> I will keep you posted!





Murphy47 said:


> I just saw that one in Harper's Bazaar.
> All I can say is : OOOOOOOHHHHHH.



I have to agree with Murphy - that bag is just ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! [emoji3]
The prices did go up?! Ugh. This is so frustrating. [emoji17]


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> As Remainsilly wanted to know about my favorite vacation things so far...
> .... besides sexy construction workers... we have loads of sun and spent the last three days on the beach.
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3460740
> 
> View attachment 3460742
> 
> View attachment 3460743
> 
> View attachment 3460746



Wow! That's gorgeous. I'm glad you're enjoying your much deserved vacation


----------



## misskris03

remainsilly said:


> Done with front. Today, working on back--with different chemical formulation. Safe for turtle.
> 
> Trenches form perimeter barrier, against home foundation. Also ensures termites will contact nonrepellent pesticide, many levels of soil, taking into colony.
> Man in my life panicked, when I mentioned renting hammer drill. So sad to skip that bit.



Good luck with your renovations. How kind of you to think of your outdoor friend's wellbeing [emoji217]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have to agree with Murphy - that bag is just ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! [emoji3]
> The prices did go up?! Ugh. This is so frustrating. [emoji17]


Yes, all Longchamp prices have gone up, Ludmilla!
The large Pénélope was €650, it's €690 now
How are you doing? 
Did you have time to do some window shopping?


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> Wow! That's gorgeous. I'm glad you're enjoying your much deserved vacation



Thank you. [emoji8]
How are you doing? I hope you are well. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, all Longchamp prices have gone up, Ludmilla!
> The large Pénélope was €650, it's €690 now
> How are you doing?
> Did you have time to do some window shopping?



Price increase sucks. [emoji35]
No, as the sun is shining and the sea and the beach are so nice we forgot about window shopping completely. I waved at the Hermes store several times now without really looking at it. [emoji3]
The weather is so fine. 



Are you getting the Penelope? I like that bag a lot. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Good luck with your renovations. How kind of you to think of your outdoor friend's wellbeing [emoji217]


Oh yes. Love turtle.


Ludmilla said:


> I waved at the Hermes store several times now without really looking at it.


This really is most economical way to visit shops.
Great photo!


----------



## misskris03

Ludmilla said:


> I have to agree with Murphy - that bag is just ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! [emoji3]
> The prices did go up?! Ugh. This is so frustrating. [emoji17]



+2 that is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Saturday night competition. Just the bands without that pesky football team taking up time and space. Don't know how they placed yet. We left after our band performed as my butt hurt. Too old for bleachers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Saturday night competition. Just the bands without that pesky football team taking up time and space. Don't know how they placed yet. We left after our band performed as my butt hurt. Too old for bleachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463848
> View attachment 3463849



This looks great. Did your daughter perform, too. What Instrument does she play?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Price increase sucks. [emoji35]
> No, as the sun is shining and the sea and the beach are so nice we forgot about window shopping completely. I waved at the Hermes store several times now without really looking at it. [emoji3]
> The weather is so fine.
> View attachment 3463555
> 
> 
> Are you getting the Penelope? I like that bag a lot. [emoji4]


Great pic, as always, Ludmilla!
Of course, I wouldn't go window shopping either, I would much prefer to go to the beach and enjoy the lovely weather too.
As for the Pénélope, I haven't made up my mind yet as I am supposed to go to the closest big city around the 20th of September....
I might have time to look at a lot of other bags.....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Saturday night competition. Just the bands without that pesky football team taking up time and space. Don't know how they placed yet. We left after our band performed as my butt hurt. Too old for bleachers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463848
> View attachment 3463849


Wonderful pic, Murphy!
You and Ludmilla must be undercover professional photographers here!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This looks great. Did your daughter perform, too. What Instrument does she play?



Mine is the girl in black in the front. 
She is in the color guard. She's very happy this year since she is in the front.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful pic, Murphy!
> You and Ludmilla must be undercover professional photographers here!



Left mine iPhone in the car. Hubble took the pics with his SE. Not bad really.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Great pic, as always, Ludmilla!
> Of course, I wouldn't go window shopping either, I would much prefer to go to the beach and enjoy the lovely weather too.
> As for the Pénélope, I haven't made up my mind yet as I am supposed to go to the closest big city around the 20th of September....
> I might have time to look at a lot of other bags.....



Beach over bags any day. Both would be heaven. 
What is it about vacation that make you want a new bag? 
Or change of seasons? Or holidays? 
Okay, my name is Murphy and u am a bag junkie.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Mine is the girl in black in the front.
> She is in the color guard. She's very happy this year since she is in the front.


You must be so proud.
Great pics.

Man in my life enjoys drum corp. shows.
But said recent changes added techno gimmicks--which detract from overall sound/performances.
I nod & smile. Pretending to listen or understand.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Beach over bags any day. Both would be heaven.
> What is it about vacation that make you want a new bag?
> Or change of seasons? Or holidays?
> Okay, my name is Murphy and u am a bag junkie.


I visited mulberry store yesterday.
The new designer's stuff left me scratching head in puzzled way. And wanting to find a beach.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> You must be so proud.
> Great pics.
> 
> Man in my life enjoys drum corp. shows.
> But said recent changes added techno gimmicks--which detract from overall sound/performances.
> I nod & smile. Pretending to listen or understand.



Drum line is cool but gives me a giant headache.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I visited mulberry store yesterday.
> The new designer's stuff left me scratching head in puzzled way. And wanting to find a beach.



I saw the "new" bag in Harper's. Did Mulberry only do one new bag this season?
It's ....underwhelming. 
Maybe if I saw it IRL. 
A trip to Saks is in order.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I saw the "new" bag in Harper's. Did Mulberry only do one new bag this season?
> It's ....underwhelming.
> Maybe if I saw it IRL.
> A trip to Saks is in order.


No, lots of new bags.
And discontinuing classic styles.
Plus removing tree logo.
And thinner/printed grain leather, no feet.
Here's the >$1100USD "fishnet" bag, f/w season:
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HP4018_000A633_L?v=3&w=1462
And something I couldn't figure out how to open or close. Plus had scratches all over display bag, from other confused fumblers:
http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3845_349Q130_L?v=4&w=1462
Believe me, irl viewing doesn't improve these monsters.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> No, lots of new bags.
> And discontinuing classic styles.
> Plus removing tree logo.
> And thinner/printed grain leather, no feet.
> Here's the >$1100USD "fishnet" bag, f/w season:
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HP4018_000A633_L?v=3&w=1462
> And something I couldn't figure out how to open or close. Plus had scratches all over display bag, from other confused fumblers:
> http://images.mulberry.com/i/mulberrygroup/HH3845_349Q130_L?v=4&w=1462
> Believe me, irl viewing doesn't improve these monsters.



Sad. Too sad.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Beach over bags any day. Both would be heaven.
> What is it about vacation that make you want a new bag?
> Or change of seasons? Or holidays?
> Okay, my name is Murphy and u am a bag junkie.


I don't need a new bag...
It's just that I am looking for the perfect one....
An East West tote, about 38 cm long, around 25 cm high and 15 cm deep...
Simple, no?
It took me years to know what I really need
Of course, looking for it is part of the fun......


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't need a new bag...
> It's just that I am looking for the perfect one....
> An East West tote, about 38 cm long, around 25 cm high and 15 cm deep...
> Simple, no?
> It took me years to know what I really need
> Of course, looking for it is part of the fun......



Too true. 
Occasionally finding one would be nice tho.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Too true.
> Occasionally finding one would be nice tho.


So many bags everywhere! 
And frustration along the way, necessarily....


----------



## Murphy47

Yup. The thrill of the hunt. The high of buying. And of course the pleasure of prancing around with your new purchase.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Mine is the girl in black in the front.
> She is in the color guard. She's very happy this year since she is in the front.



Woah! That's exciting. You must be very proud. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> I don't need a new bag...
> It's just that I am looking for the perfect one....
> An East West tote, about 38 cm long, around 25 cm high and 15 cm deep...
> Simple, no?
> It took me years to know what I really need
> Of course, looking for it is part of the fun......



Ah - the hunt for the perfect bag. Been there done that. 



Murphy47 said:


> Yup. The thrill of the hunt. The high of buying. And of course the pleasure of prancing around with your new purchase.



Hehehe. Yes, all of that.


----------



## Ludmilla

We are up to some shopping tomorrow. Yay! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We are up to some shopping tomorrow. Yay! [emoji4]



Totally fun! 
I love shopping on trips.  Seeing different things than you would at home is always exciting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We are up to some shopping tomorrow. Yay! [emoji4]


Great news, Ludmilla!
And of course we are dying to know what you will see....
If you can take pics....we will be delighted!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies, I am back from the shopping trip, but I was not in buying mood today. So, I came home with empty hands. [emoji15] There were many nice things, local brands and artisans, though. Somehow I felt tired of spending money. Do you know that mood, too?


----------



## Murphy47

I do. Sometimes things cost more than you budgeted for and you just don't feel like pulling out your wallet one more time.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Somehow I felt tired of spending money. Do you know that mood, too?


Yes.
May be why I don't shop much, when traveling.
Feel full. Just wandering & looking & being there.
Buying stuff interferes with my discovering wonders in remote corners or between rocks & grasses.
Too much joy available for free. If I poke around with a stick & some determination.

Keep discovering wonders, my friend.
Bags will wait.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies, I am back from the shopping trip, but I was not in buying mood today. So, I came home with empty hands. [emoji15] There were many nice things, local brands and artisans, though. Somehow I felt tired of spending money. Do you know that mood, too?


Of course, Ludmilla!
i can spend weeks, even months, without buying anything.
But I know that If I start buying let's say a bag, then I will buy a pair of sneakers, a pair of jeans and so on...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Ludmilla!
> i can spend weeks, even months, without buying anything.
> But I know that If I start buying let's say a bag, then I will buy a pair of sneakers, a pair of jeans and so on...



With that awesome view, I would never get off the beach[emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Unles


Murphy47 said:


> With that awesome view, I would never get off the beach[emoji41]


Unless you decide to go shopping for a sexy swimsuit, Murphy....
You never know, a cute construction worker or firefighter might walk past ....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Unles
> 
> Unless you decide to go shopping for a sexy swimsuit, Murphy....
> You never know, a cute construction worker or firefighter might walk past ....



I had forgotten about them.
As a post menopausal woman, I go for sturdy these days instead of sexy. Keep things from jiggling in the wrong direction. 
Legs still good so I focus on those. 
Firefighters on the beach. Hmmm. Sounds like a perfect theme for our next party!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I had forgotten about them.
> As a post menopausal woman, I go for sturdy these days instead of sexy. Keep things from jiggling in the wrong direction.
> Legs still good so I focus on those.
> Firefighters on the beach. Hmmm. Sounds like a perfect theme for our next party!


Well, well, Murphy, make sure you wear a mini skirt when going to the beach...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Well, well, Murphy, make sure you wear a mini skirt when going to the beach...



That is the only place I wear one! 
Now if I could just find a mature firefighter.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That is the only place I wear one!
> Now if I could just find a mature firefighter.


No no, Murphy, not a mature firefighter....While we are at it, let's choose a young one!


----------



## Murphy47

I'm thinking 31 or so. 
Too young and they call you "ma'am" and r scared off by wobbly bits.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I'm lusting for same age male professors these days. I must be ovulating and husband is abroad!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I'm lusting for same age male professors these days. I must be ovulating and husband is abroad!



Time for a get together at the Mackeral!!!
This months theme should be "Safety First". 
No crafts. 
But a learning opportunity. We can learn CPR, mouth to mouth resuscitation and all manner of life saving techniques. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



From these gentlemen.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Time for a get together at the Mackeral!!!
> This months theme should be "Safety First".
> No crafts.
> But a learning opportunity. We can learn CPR, mouth to mouth resuscitation and all manner of life saving techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467187
> 
> From these gentlemen.


Wow!
I agree 30 something is great!


----------



## remainsilly

Can any of them cook?
Because it would save my life to be handed a plate of warm veggie lasagna every day.
But, burning building & crisis skills = good. Particularly when around me.
These guys have promise.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I'm thinking 31 or so.
> Too young and they call you "ma'am" and r scared off by wobbly bits.


The too-youngies spend hours talking about their cars & music. And calling women friends, "Bro."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The too-youngies spend hours talking about their cars & music. And calling women friends, "Bro."



Agree. 
Am not your "bro". 
Friend with benefits maybe. Not bro.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Can any of them cook?
> Because it would save my life to be handed a plate of warm veggie lasagna every day.
> But, burning building & crisis skills = good. Particularly when around me.
> These guys have promise.



How about this guy? 
He reminds me of Lenny Kravitz in a cleaned up way.


----------



## remainsilly

I miss the days when men had more chest hair, less ink.
But flinging food around in a skillet is good sign.


----------



## Murphy47

Manscaping can be a good thing. 
If your man looks like a wooly mammoth and you are going to a beach destination, I encourage this. 
Else I like a clean and fresh smelling man. Not one who races me to the mirror in the morning.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Time for a get together at the Mackeral!!!
> This months theme should be "Safety First".
> No crafts.
> But a learning opportunity. We can learn CPR, mouth to mouth resuscitation and all manner of life saving techniques.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3467187
> 
> From these gentlemen.



I have a thing for firefighters, too. 
Sorry, Ludmilla for not responding earlier. I am well but I have been out of school for a long time, so it's taking me ages to read the journal articles for my classes  but I think I will again become accustomed to it. It was much easier to go to graduate school when I was  young and childless and hit was my full time job. 
Also, I had to put my other cat to sleep today, which was sad. As I knew this day was coming, I bought myself a lovely mulberry phoebe a couple of weeks ago. It was an amazing price and I felt I couldn't refuse  

I've missed all of you. I hope I can be a more reliable correspondent


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I have a thing for firefighters, too.
> Sorry, Ludmilla for not responding earlier. I am well but I have been out of school for a long time, so it's taking me ages to read the journal articles for my classes  but I think I will again become accustomed to it. It was much easier to go to graduate school when I was  young and childless and hit was my full time job.
> Also, I had to put my other cat to sleep today, which was sad. As I knew this day was coming, I bought myself a lovely mulberry phoebe a couple of weeks ago. It was an amazing price and I felt I couldn't refuse
> 
> I've missed all of you. I hope I can be a more reliable correspondent



Hugs. Losing a pet is heartbreaking.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I agree 30 something is great!



We need a tasty wine/cheese/chocolate pairing. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies, I am back from the shopping trip, but I was not in buying mood today. So, I came home with empty hands. [emoji15] There were many nice things, local brands and artisans, though. Somehow I felt tired of spending money. Do you know that mood, too?



How is the holiday progressing? 
Any tasty eats to be had? Do you have a nice tan? Details please.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Hugs. Losing a pet is heartbreaking.



Thanks, Murphy.


----------



## remainsilly

misskris03 said:


> Also, I had to put my other cat to sleep today, which was sad.


Sometimes, the only comfort is knowing we loved, were loved in return. And ended the suffering of a furry family member, rather than doing nothing(which is easier, but cruel).
Hugs.



misskris03 said:


> I bought myself a lovely mulberry phoebe a couple of weeks ago. It was an amazing price and I felt I couldn't refuse



Omg, those classics are hard to resist.Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> How is the holiday progressing?
> Any tasty eats to be had? Do you have a nice tan? Details please.



Today is my last day at the sea. [emoji24] Admittedly, I do not feel like leaving and returning to the office on Monday. [emoji31] 
I ate tons of fish. I really like fish and it tastes so much better when you are at the sea. Yesterday I found a bakery that makes very nice sweets (small chocolate cakes drenched in rum). Thank God I found this at the end of the holiday - I would have gained weight. [emoji3]
Yes, I have a tan. Not shure if it is nice, though. I have sensitive skin and it went through sunburn (at some places) and allergic reactions at other places and now I look a bit spotted. [emoji3]
Have I mentioned that I do not want to go home tomorrow?


----------



## Ludmilla

misskris03 said:


> I have a thing for firefighters, too.
> Sorry, Ludmilla for not responding earlier. I am well but I have been out of school for a long time, so it's taking me ages to read the journal articles for my classes  but I think I will again become accustomed to it. It was much easier to go to graduate school when I was  young and childless and hit was my full time job.
> Also, I had to put my other cat to sleep today, which was sad. As I knew this day was coming, I bought myself a lovely mulberry phoebe a couple of weeks ago. It was an amazing price and I felt I couldn't refuse
> 
> I've missed all of you. I hope I can be a more reliable correspondent



Aw, i am so sorry about your cat. This is sad. How are your kids doing without your cats?
You are back at graduate school? Oh, I missed this! What field are you doing your PhD? How exciting. Wishing you loads of patience. If you ever need to vent - PM me. You know, I work at university and can relate to the crazyness. [emoji6]
Congrats on your lovely Mulberry bag! [emoji322] I am so happy that you found one. Hope you enjoy her a lot. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

misskris03 said:


> I have a thing for firefighters, too.
> Sorry, Ludmilla for not responding earlier. I am well but I have been out of school for a long time, so it's taking me ages to read the journal articles for my classes  but I think I will again become accustomed to it. It was much easier to go to graduate school when I was  young and childless and hit was my full time job.
> Also, I had to put my other cat to sleep today, which was sad. As I knew this day was coming, I bought myself a lovely mulberry phoebe a couple of weeks ago. It was an amazing price and I felt I couldn't refuse
> 
> I've missed all of you. I hope I can be a more reliable correspondent


I am so sorry for your loss, misskris.
I had to put my 18 year old dog to sleep in April, and I miss him so much.
Our pets have been cherished, misskris, they couldn't have found a better home, I am sure.
Let's remember all the love we shared with them.
As for your going back to school, I am sure it's just a matter of days to get accustomed to it.
You will do great!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today is my last day at the sea. [emoji24] Admittedly, I do not feel like leaving and returning to the office on Monday. [emoji31]
> I ate tons of fish. I really like fish and it tastes so much better when you are at the sea. Yesterday I found a bakery that makes very nice sweets (small chocolate cakes drenched in rum). Thank God I found this at the end of the holiday - I would have gained weight. [emoji3]
> Yes, I have a tan. Not shure if it is nice, though. I have sensitive skin and it went through sunburn (at some places) and allergic reactions at other places and now I look a bit spotted. [emoji3]
> Have I mentioned that I do not want to go home tomorrow?


Enjoy every minute of your last day at the sea, Ludmilla!
And don't forget that you have a whole weekend ahead
You have had a great vacation and it will help you take some distance on Monday!
Today is Frday, you are still on holiday!
Make the most of it.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We need a tasty wine/cheese/chocolate pairing.
> Any thoughts?


We'll also need some good music, something groovy of course!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We'll also need some good music, something groovy of course!



Suggestions for playlist:
It's Raining Men
Hot Stuff
Hot in Here
Wannabe

All oldies but goodies.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Today is my last day at the sea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admittedly, I do not feel like leaving and returning to the office on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I ate tons of fish. I really like fish and it tastes so much better when you are at the sea. Yesterday I found a bakery that makes very nice sweets (small chocolate cakes drenched in rum). Thank God I found this at the end of the holiday - I would have gained weight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I have a tan. Not shure if it is nice, though. I have sensitive skin and it went through sunburn (at some places) and allergic reactions at other places and now I look a bit spotted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have I mentioned that I do not want to go home tomorrow?


Glad has been so nice. Well deserved.
The sea heals much.


Murphy47 said:


> Suggestions for playlist:
> *It's Raining Men*
> Hot Stuff
> Hot in Here
> Wannabe
> 
> All oldies but goodies.


Hehe--once saw weird, Halloween zombie musical.
This song featured. As they searched graveyards for parts.
Lots of dancing & gauzy black costumes.
Wild.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Suggestions for playlist:
> It's Raining Men
> Hot Stuff
> Hot in Here
> Wannabe
> 
> All oldies but goodies.


You're simply the best.....Tina Turner.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> You're simply the best.....Tina Turner.....



Good call!


----------



## misskris03

Thank you all for your kind words  [emoji173]️[emoji173]️

You guys are great. In happier news, we have our marching band in the library


----------



## misskris03

More marching band


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> More marching band
> View attachment 3468212



Cool! 
We are going to get very wet at tomorrow's competition if I fear. 
Nothing like the smell of wet polyester in the morning [emoji12]


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Cool!
> We are going to get very wet at tomorrow's competition if I fear.
> Nothing like the smell of wet polyester in the morning [emoji12]



Good luck tomorrow! Hope the weather man is wrong and that it's a beautiful day.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Hope the weather man is wrong and that it's a beautiful day.



Me too! 
Not only do I hate being rained on(although I love to show off my LC)
The trumpet solos sound like a strangled duck when it rains.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> Good luck tomorrow! Hope the weather man is wrong and that it's a beautiful day.



BTW, those look like Purdue colors?


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I am totally taken back to my marching band days! They were good ones.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I am totally taken back to my marching band days! They were good ones.



It's very exciting! I love watching.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> BTW, those look like Purdue colors?



I'm at a high school. The colors aren't bad--I wear them every Friday.


----------



## Murphy47

misskris03 said:


> I'm at a high school. The colors aren't bad--I wear them every Friday.



Xlnt.
Our colors are navy and silver. 
Rain tonight so all games cancelled and the mall is JAMMED.


----------



## misskris03

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt.
> Our colors are navy and silver.
> Rain tonight so all games cancelled and the mall is JAMMED.



I'm jealous! I prefer silver to gold. Sorry about the rain. Ugh.


----------



## Murphy47

After years of colors that look REALLY bad on a pasty faced white girl, something simple.


----------



## Mariapia

We don't have those marching brands here. They look great in all your pics, ladies!
As for the forecast....the week-end is going to be rainy too.
Looks like summer is behind ....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We don't have those marching brands here. They look great in all your pics, ladies!
> As for the forecast....the week-end is going to be rainy too.
> Looks like summer is behind ....



I miss it already. [emoji45]
My dream is to retire somewhere warm.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I miss it already. [emoji45]
> My dream is to retire somewhere warm.


Me too, Murphy!
I have read somewhere that Panama is Paradise on earth....
No bad weather, no hurricanes or typhoons...Low cost of living...
We should go and check....
And start learning Spanish....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Murphy!
> I have read somewhere that Panama is Paradise on earth....
> No bad weather, no hurricanes or typhoons...Low cost of living...
> We should go and check....
> And start learning Spanish....



Well. This may be a perfect spot!
My youngest has taken Spanish for years and passed the test to be deemed "fluent". 
On the other hand my oldest has been FLUNKING Spanish since the 5th grade but did a college trip to Dominican Republic as a service mission and did just great. 
Maybe we could take one of the budding bag junkies with us to get us started!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My youngest has taken Spanish for years and passed the test to be deemed "fluent".
> On the other hand my oldest has been FLUNKING Spanish since the 5th grade but did a college trip to Dominican Republic as a service mission and did just great.



Necessity is the best of teachers.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Necessity is the best of teachers.



So true. 
So now that we have translaters, we are off!


----------



## Murphy47

Beautiful evening. 
They took 3rd place. Much jubilation.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3469557
> 
> Beautiful evening.
> They took 3rd place. Much jubilation.


Wonderful! Huge congrats !


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I dreamed of being back in the Paradise Island chain I was born. But then worried about whether my husband could ever be happy there since he hates heat, and I worried my baby would wean since I was on a trip without her so in my dream I willed her to join and relieve my engorged breasts! So mommy obligations hijacked what would have been a great vacation fantasy dream.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I dreamed of being back in the Paradise Island chain I was born. But then worried about whether my husband could ever be happy there since he hates heat, and I worried my baby would wean since I was on a trip without her so in my dream I willed her to join and relieve my engorged breasts! So mommy obligations hijacked what would have been a great vacation fantasy dream.



I hate when that happens. 
When mine were little, it happened often. 
I'd be dreaming of my fav British spy. Sipping Mai Tais somewhere warm and I be woken by "Mom, do we have anymore waffles?"  
Sorry to hear your hubbie doesn't like heat. Maybe northern beaches could be the answer. 
Maine, Oregon and Northern California have some truly spectacular scenery.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I could only dream of being back in the right country! Boo hiss 
I'm stuck in Nordic misery!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I could only dream of being back in the right country! Boo hiss
> I'm stuck in Nordic misery!



So sorry. I hate the cold. 
A nice Autumn chill with crisp leaves is fun for a weekend and then I am ready for summer again. 
Sadly I live in the Middle and winter is approaching.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

But less sad is your latitude that will not leave you in precious little sunlight for half a year. So be glad!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> But less sad is your latitude that will not leave you in precious little sunlight for half a year. So be glad!



I try too. I AM grateful we don't live any farther north. I try to remind myself it could always be worse.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I try too. I AM grateful we don't live any farther north. I try to remind myself it could always be worse.


We could have been born in Siberia.....
I wouldn't have survived...
I get awfully cold when the temperature goes down to....20 degrees celsius....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We could have been born in Siberia.....
> I wouldn't have survived...
> I get awfully cold when the temperature goes down to....20 degrees celsius....



Perfect temp for me would be 85F. 
As long as I have a beverage. 
How did every do this weekend? Any new bags to show off?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> How did every do this weekend? Any new bags to show off?


I got new guitar strap, to jazz-up existing bags.
Here's today's "bayswater hack," as dear friend calls it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/nvt-bays-hack-with-valentino-strap_resized_2-jpg.3469842/

Also reviewing photos of today's LFW mulberry show.
Even the models look uncomfortable, carrying those bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies! I am at home again. It's raining. [emoji3]

Hope everyone is fine. Try to choose the office bag for tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! I am at home again. It's raining. [emoji3]
> 
> Hope everyone is fine. Try to choose the office bag for tomorrow.


Hello, Ludmilla!
All your bags are lovely! Choose your bag and then have a good night's sleep.
Everything is going to be fine tomorrow.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! I am at home again. It's raining. [emoji3]
> 
> Hope everyone is fine. Try to choose the office bag for tomorrow.



Glad you feel rested and refreshed!
Enjoy your day!


----------



## Ludmilla

First day at office and rain - Miss Plum was the bag to go.




Not sure about tomorrow, though. There are construction works going on on the route of my train and I have to change trains within 5 minutes. This is called "quick changing". With varying infos ("you won't reach the following train" followed within 2 minutes by "you will reach the train, but we beg you to change trains quickly"). Tons of fun. Have you ever seen some hundred people changing trains quickly? [emoji15] I need a smaller bag and no heels for the next month. [emoji13]


----------



## Murphy47

Always a good choice! Brightens up any day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Always a good choice! Brightens up any day.



Thank you. [emoji4] 
Your last marching band pic was great. When is the next contest coming?


----------



## Murphy47

This weekend is Homecoming with the parade and "big" football game. The following weekend we travel to the other end of the state for a HUGE competition in Blue Springs. It's an overnighter for the band and hubbie and I are taking an extra night for a weekend getaway.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This weekend is Homecoming with the parade and "big" football game. The following weekend we travel to the other end of the state for a HUGE competition in Blue Springs. It's an overnighter for the band and hubbie and I are taking an extra night for a weekend getaway.



This sounds very cool. [emoji4] You will have much fun!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I need a smaller bag and no heels for the next month.


I need no heels EVERY month. Tragic.
Miss Plum still is a stunner.


Murphy47 said:


> This weekend is Homecoming with the parade and "big" football game.


Omg, homecoming. Do you wear decorated mum corsage?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I need no heels EVERY month. Tragic.
> Miss Plum still is a stunner.
> 
> Omg, homecoming. Do you wear decorated mum corsage?



I escape that "honor" as her school is not my Alma Mater. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I need no heels EVERY month. Tragic.
> Miss Plum still is a stunner.
> 
> Omg, homecoming. Do you wear decorated mum corsage?



[emoji23] I do not often wear heels. I did today, though. Very bad idea.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] I do not often wear heels. I did today, though. Very bad idea.



It's too bad heels always look so awesome. Not practical.


----------



## Murphy47

Good day Islanders!
Another hot one here in the Middle. 
I was planning on changing bags and shoes for fall but it's going to be 90F again today. 
I love that it's still summer like but was looking forward to different accessories. 
Today is take Mom to lunch day. Maybe a new sweater is in the works?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] I do not often wear heels. I did today, though. Very bad idea.


Oh dear! I haven't worn heels in years.
I tried on a pair during one of my trips and I just hated it...
Of course  heels are lovely and feminine but too uncomfortable for me....
If I had a car, that would be another story....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good day Islanders!
> Another hot one here in the Middle.
> I was planning on changing bags and shoes for fall but it's going to be 90F again today.
> I love that it's still summer like but was looking forward to different accessories.
> Today is take Mom to lunch day. Maybe a new sweater is in the works?


Enjoy what people call Indian Summer, Murphy!
Changing bags and shoes can wait....
Have a lovely lunch day!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I haven't worn heels in years.
> I tried on a pair during one of my trips and I just hated it...
> Of course  heels are lovely and feminine but too uncomfortable for me....
> If I had a car, that would be another story....



We have cars and I still don't wear heels. 
I just admire them at the stores.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy what people call Indian Summer, Murphy!
> Changing bags and shoes can wait....
> Have a lovely lunch day!



Hoping too, thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I haven't worn heels in years.
> I tried on a pair during one of my trips and I just hated it...
> Of course  heels are lovely and feminine but too uncomfortable for me....
> If I had a car, that would be another story....





Murphy47 said:


> We have cars and I still don't wear heels.
> I just admire them at the stores.



This is very wise. I do have some heels left from my younger days and I wear them now and them to get some of my money back.  I do not buy shoes with heels anymore. They do look nice, but at the end of the day they are just hurting.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is very wise. I do have some heels left from my younger days and I wear them now and them to get some of my money back.  I do not buy shoes with heels anymore. They do look nice, but at the end of the day they are just hurting.



The bonus to not wearing heels: no bunions or hammer toes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hoping too, thanks!



Indian summer must be great!
We have Muddy Autumn at the moment. If we are lucky we will get a nice "Altweibersommer". It is the same like Indian Summer, but the translation is "old hag's summer".


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The bonus to not wearing heels: no bunions or hammer toes.



Oh yes. I have a disposition for bad feet...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes. I have a disposition for bad feet...



You have it backwards. 
It's not your feet; it's the SHOES. [emoji12]


----------



## remainsilly

https://media1.giphy.com/media/11MwJ1tbVauLPq/giphy.gif
^how I walk, wearing heels

We have decent weather.
But everything else became incredibly surreal.
And would form into a great novel, if written down.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> The bonus to not wearing heels: no bunions or hammer toes.


Instead of hammer toes, could I request chainsaw ankles?
Might be useful, trimming trees.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Instead of hammer toes, could I request chainsaw ankles?
> Might be useful, trimming trees.



Cankles. Hate those. Get them during road trips. Then must lump around like Quasimodo all vacation.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> https://media1.giphy.com/media/11MwJ1tbVauLPq/giphy.gif
> ^how I walk, wearing heels
> 
> We have decent weather.
> But everything else became incredibly surreal.
> And would form into a great novel, if written down.



 Hahaha. To the picture.
I am sorry that you are living in a surreal novel at the moment.  



remainsilly said:


> Instead of hammer toes, could I request chainsaw ankles?
> Might be useful, trimming trees.


Would be useful during the train construction works, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. To the picture.
> I am sorry that you are living in a surreal novel at the moment.
> 
> 
> Would be useful during the train construction works, too.



The only reason to look forward to winter: no construction jobs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The only reason to look forward to winter: no construction jobs.



I am not this optimistic...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am not this optimistic...



So sorry. Indoor construction would still occur. Damn the luck.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Indian summer must be great!
> We have Muddy Autumn at the moment. If we are lucky we will get a nice "Altweibersommer". It is the same like Indian Summer, but the translation is "old hag's summer".


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, did you have any problems with color transfer with your LP Cuir? I found a long handle in the lovely blue you took on vacation and am wondering how she worked out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, did you have any problems with color transfer with your LP Cuir? I found a long handle in the lovely blue you took on vacation and am wondering how she worked out.



No, i had no colour transfer problems, but I only wore jeans. The bag worked out very well, but the edges are prone of showing wear soon. I think the bags with the long handles (Foulonne?) are made from a different leather, though. More pebbled I think. Mariapia could know this.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, i had no colour transfer problems, but I only wore jeans. The bag worked out very well, but the edges are prone of showing wear soon. I think the bags with the long handles (Foulonne?) are made from a different leather, though. More pebbled I think. Mariapia could know this.



I shall ask her. Thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I shall ask her. Thanks!


Here I am ladies!
Foulonné is a different leather, a very good one too.
I have a small one which I bought about 10 years ago. I didn't carry it much because of its size.
It shows a little wear on the corners but I think all bags do.
If you look at preloved bags on eBay, you will see the corners against the body always show wear, whether the bag is from Hermès or from a much cheaper brand
The leather rubs against your body.
We can't do anything about it.....
That being said Foulonné bags are more structured.
Personally, I prefer Ludmilla's Cuir. But both are great!
You can't go wrong with either!
Here is the pic I just took for you.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Here I am ladies!
> Foulonné is a different leather, a very good one too.
> I have a small one which I bought about 10 years ago. I didn't carry it much because of its size.
> It shows a little wear on the corners but I think all bags do.
> If you look at preloved bags on eBay, you will see the corners against the body always show wear, whether the bag is from Hermès or from a much cheaper brand
> The leather rubs against your body.
> We can't do anything about it.....
> That being said Foulonné bags are more structured.
> Personally, I prefer Ludmilla's Cuir. But both are great!
> You can't go wrong with either!
> Here is the pic I just took for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here I am ladies!
> Foulonné is a different leather, a very good one too.
> I have a small one which I bought about 10 years ago. I didn't carry it much because of its size.
> It shows a little wear on the corners but I think all bags do.
> If you look at preloved bags on eBay, you will see the corners against the body always show wear, whether the bag is from Hermès or from a much cheaper brand
> The leather rubs against your body.
> We can't do anything about it.....
> That being said Foulonné bags are more structured.
> Personally, I prefer Ludmilla's Cuir. But both are great!
> You can't go wrong with either!
> Here is the pic I just took for you.





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3472213



Thank you, Mariapia! I knew you would know it! 
I agree, all bags show wear at the corners that rub against our bodies. I just wanted to say that the corners of the Cuir stick out very much and the leather seems very smoothy and thin so I guess it is not as hard wearing as a bag that has piping or as a Foulonné that is made from a more sturdier leather. 
That being said - I loved carrying my Cuir for those two weeks straight. In fact I already miss her a bit. Hehehe. Probably I need more colours. 
Did you see the new Cody? Do you like it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3472213



Forgot to mention how lovely your bag is. Do you use her often?

I miss wearing my Cuir, but want to give her a break now. Miss Plum felt very heavy after carrying such a lightweight bag. Therefore, I am using my old Picard bag since yesterday.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Here I am ladies!
> Foulonné is a different leather, a very good one too.
> I have a small one which I bought about 10 years ago. I didn't carry it much because of its size.
> It shows a little wear on the corners but I think all bags do.
> If you look at preloved bags on eBay, you will see the corners against the body always show wear, whether the bag is from Hermès or from a much cheaper brand
> The leather rubs against your body.
> We can't do anything about it.....
> That being said Foulonné bags are more structured.
> Personally, I prefer Ludmilla's Cuir. But both are great!
> You can't go wrong with either!
> Here is the pic I just took for you.



Thank you ladies for sharing!
I shall have to ponder and get some bags up on eBay so I have some money!
Another hot day here-loving it-to finish up tasks before fall. 
Some stores have Christmas things on shelves already.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Forgot to mention how lovely your bag is. Do you use her often?
> 
> I miss wearing my Cuir, but want to give her a break now. Miss Plum felt very heavy after carrying such a lightweight bag. Therefore, I am using my old Picard bag since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3472267


Your Picard is perfect, Ludmilla! All your bags are anyway....
I understand Miss Plum felt heavy....after carrying your gorgeous Cuir which is lightweight. 
I think your Cuir will hold up very well, don't worry about it. 
The owner of the multi branded shop that sells Longchamp told me that they have improved their leather since they first released the LP Cuir.
It has always been a mix of two leathers, I don't remember which, but in the last two or three years they have made sure it would be indestructible .... 
As for my Foulonné, I use it during my trips abroad when I just carry a wallet....à Metro card , my phone and a small cosmetics pouch...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia! I knew you would know it!
> I agree, all bags show wear at the corners that rub against our bodies. I just wanted to say that the corners of the Cuir stick out very much and the leather seems very smoothy and thin so I guess it is not as hard wearing as a bag that has piping or as a Foulonné that is made from a more sturdier leather.
> That being said - I loved carrying my Cuir for those two weeks straight. In fact I already miss her a bit. Hehehe. Probably I need more colours.
> Did you see the new Cody? Do you like it?


I have just googled the Cody.....
I don't like it much, too busy...
But I might fall in love with it ...IRL....
Do you like it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you ladies for sharing!
> I shall have to ponder and get some bags up on eBay so I have some money!
> Another hot day here-loving it-to finish up tasks before fall.
> Some stores have Christmas things on shelves already.



What bags do you want to list on ebay? I should list some stuff, too. 
They are selling Christmas candy and a bit of ornaments since the beginning of September. Weird as it was really hot and summery at this time. [emoji3]



Mariapia said:


> Your Picard is perfect, Ludmilla! All your bags are anyway....
> I understand Miss Plum felt heavy....after carrying your gorgeous Cuir which is lightweight.
> I think your Cuir will hold up very well, don't worry about it.
> The owner of the multi branded shop that sells Longchamp told me that they have improved their leather since they first released the LP Cuir.
> It has always been a mix of two leathers, I don't remember which, but in the last two or three years they have made sure it would be indestructible ....
> As for my Foulonné, I use it during my trips abroad when I just carry a wallet....à Metro card , my phone and a small cosmetics pouch...



Thank you for your lovely bag compliments, Mariapia. Hehehe. Your comment about the Cuir leather (sheep and goat I think) is reassuring. [emoji4] I really like to touch that bag as it feels so soft. 


Glad that you are using your Foulonne. It is very pretty.



Mariapia said:


> I have just googled the Cody.....
> I don't like it much, too busy...
> But I might fall in love with it ...IRL....
> Do you like it?



I am not sure about the Cody. I saw it here on tpf and liked it. I saw it on the LC website and did not like it.

I like the Mystery Messenger and of course the Penelope Fantasie in Curry. That bag is drop dead gorgeous. [emoji38] Ugh. I like a lot LC bags lately. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What bags do you want to list on ebay? I should list some stuff, too.
> They are selling Christmas candy and a bit of ornaments since the beginning of September. Weird as it was really hot and summery at this time. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for your lovely bag compliments, Mariapia. Hehehe. Your comment about the Cuir leather (sheep and goat I think) is reassuring. [emoji4] I really like to touch that bag as it feels so soft.
> 
> 
> Glad that you are using your Foulonne. It is very pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> I am not sure about the Cody. I saw it here on tpf and liked it. I saw it on the LC website and did not like it.
> 
> I like the Mystery Messenger and of course the Penelope Fantasie in Curry. That bag is drop dead gorgeous. [emoji38] Ugh. I like a lot LC bags lately. [emoji3]



Gorgeous leathers. Too darn heavy.


----------



## Mariapia

I have noticed that lots of ladies are complaining about the weight or inquiring about it when looking for a new bag. It's something new. Bags are bigger than in the past, we fill them to the brim and our bodies say " stop".
When I choose a bag in the morning, If I have to walk a lot, I tend to grab a nylon Le Pliage...
I don't even try to see If it will match my outfit, all that matters is the weight.
The stickers bag from Anya Hindmarch is called the Ebury Feather Weight....It weighs three lbs, that is one and a half kilo.... Enormous!
The designers probably never carry their own bags...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that lots of ladies are complaining about the weight or inquiring about it when looking for a new bag. It's something new. Bags are bigger than in the past, we fill them to the brim and our bodies say " stop".
> When I choose a bag in the morning, If I have to walk a lot, I tend to grab a nylon Le Pliage...
> I don't even try to see If it will match my outfit, all that matters is the weight.
> The stickers bag from Anya Hindmarch is called the Ebury Feather Weight....It weighs three lbs, that is one and a half kilo.... Enormous!
> The designers probably never carry their own bags...



I'm sure they just have a wallet, some sunnies, lip balm and their phone. The assistant probably carries everything else.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I'm sure they just have a wallet, some sunnies, lip balm and their phone. The assistant probably carries everything else.



Yup. I agree with that.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The designers probably never carry their own bags...


Hehehe.
I saw older man, wearing a metallic gold & bronze leather hobo bag.
With his shorts & golf shirt.
In a shopping mall.
Confused me, until I saw a woman behind him. Not carrying a bag.

This woman must teach us her clever ways.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Therefore, I am using my old Picard bag since yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3472267


When I figure out how to claw through my tiny screen, am stealing that scarf.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe.
> I saw older man, wearing a metallic gold & bronze leather hobo bag.
> With his shorts & golf shirt.
> In a shopping mall.
> Confused me, until I saw a woman behind him. Not carrying a bag.
> 
> This woman must teach us her clever ways.



I saw a man in khakis and a sports team jersey swing a snakeskin Brahmin in the sales today. 
Maybe they are related? 
My hubbie, if he HAS to hold my purse, holds it far away from his body with only 2 fingers. 
Which is odd because if we r out together it has his stuff in it too.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous leathers. Too darn heavy.


My insane prediction #549:
next trend = handbags with wheels & extending/collapsing push handles.
So they can weigh 8lbs. And be encrusted with more shiny rivets & hoops.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My insane prediction #549:
> next trend = handbags with wheels & extending/collapsing push handles.
> So they can weigh 8lbs. And be encrusted with more shiny rivets & hoops.



Isn't that Luggage? 
Either way I am on board lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope all islanders are well and up to something exciting. [emoji4]
It is 8:10pm on this side of the island and it is already dark night outside. [emoji15] Thinking about my bag for tomorrow. What are you all carrying around? I gave my "Bays" a spin today. Somehow I feel the urge to change again. Still not feeling at home with one of my bags after the vacation.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope all islanders are well and up to something exciting. [emoji4]
> It is 8:10pm on this side of the island and it is already dark night outside. [emoji15] Thinking about my bag for tomorrow. What are you all carrying around? I gave my "Bays" a spin today. Somehow I feel the urge to change again. Still not feeling at home with one of my bags after the vacation.



Enjoying a beautiful Fall Equinox. Will be changing bags and wallets tonight. 
While driving around yesterday, I made an important discovery: I don't hate Christmas music when it's 87F outside!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Enjoying a beautiful Fall Equinox. Will be changing bags and wallets tonight.
> While driving around yesterday, I made an important discovery: I don't hate Christmas music when it's 87F outside!



Do you already have a certain bag and wallet in mind?
The weather was wonderful today, but I was stuck in the office and now: night. [emoji24]
Hehehe. They do not play Christmas songs around here - yet. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Do you already have a certain bag and wallet in mind?
> The weather was wonderful today, but I was stuck in the office and now: night. [emoji24]
> Hehehe. They do not play Christmas songs around here - yet. [emoji38]



Songs happened to be on my playlist. 
Thinking of pale grey Michael Kors tote. Not sure which other accessories.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> What are you all carrying around?


With me today:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/deadly-ponies-mr-fillnzip-loewe-elephant-jpg.3473330/
As I carry around the raincoat, which I don't seem to need.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Songs happened to be on my playlist.
> Thinking of pale grey Michael Kors tote. Not sure which other accessories.



Must be an all year round playlist. [emoji6]
Grey MK tote sounds great. You need to post a picture if you find the time.
I am glad that I have only one wallet. It is stressful enough to give all the bags an equal share of my attention.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> With me today:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/deadly-ponies-mr-fillnzip-loewe-elephant-jpg.3473330/
> As I carry around the raincoat, which I don't seem to need.



This is a great picture! It looks like an advert. [emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

OMG. Just realised - with autumn being here we have to think about the mole rats. They will try to hibernate in all kinds of unapropriate places.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> OMG. Just realised - with autumn being here we have to think about the mole rats. They will try to hibernate in all kinds of unapropriate places.



I had forgotten the mole rats! 
Possibly a celebration to put them in a good mood before hibernation. 
I only change wallets during sports seasons. 
Hand sanitizer, sunscreen, greasy snacks all conspire to wreck a pretty wallet in no time. Not to mention Blue Slushies. So I get a cheapie from a clearance rack that I clean up and donate when the season is over.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I had forgotten the mole rats!
> Possibly a celebration to put them in a good mood before hibernation.
> I only change wallets during sports seasons.
> Hand sanitizer, sunscreen, greasy snacks all conspire to wreck a pretty wallet in no time. Not to mention Blue Slushies. So I get a cheapie from a clearance rack that I clean up and donate when the season is over.



Good idea. And we need to keep them outside of our bags!
I have a Mulb wallet since 2014. I wear my wallets until they fall apart. Luckily no Blue Slashies in my bags and the daily banana travels in a plastic carrier - after some messy incident.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good idea. And we need to keep them outside of our bags!
> I have a Mulb wallet since 2014. I wear my wallets until they fall apart. Luckily no Blue Slashies in my bags and the daily banana travels in a plastic carrier - after some messy incident.



Bananas - leather - not good. 
I usually take a Vera Bradley tote or LC to games and competitions. Then I am worry free and can enjoy the show!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bananas - leather - not good.
> I usually take a Vera Bradley tote or LC to games and competitions. Then I am worry free and can enjoy the show!



Yes. The "invention" of LC totes saves the nerves of many. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. The "invention" of LC totes saves the nerves of many. [emoji38]



Yup. One of the top 5 bags of all time.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I had forgotten the mole rats!


How is this possible?!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> How is this possible?!



Because I have a memory like Dory from Finding Nemo.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
This morning I decided to take out a bag I last wore one or two years ago
I don't know why I thought it was too heavy...
Anyway it was time to give it another chance.
I went grocery shopping and it was perfect,,,,
My MiddayMdnight from Gérard Darel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> This morning I decided to take out a bag I last wore one or two years ago
> I don't know why I thought it was too heavy...
> Anyway it was time to give it another chance.
> I went grocery shopping and it was perfect,,,,
> My MiddayMdnight from Gérard Darel.
> View attachment 3473832



Your bag looks lovely, Mariapia. It definitely deserves a day out! 
Sometimes we do not remember the weight of our bags correctly. 
 Have tons of fun using her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Using Madame Balzane as long as the weather is still fine. [emoji4]




Different scarf today, too. Need to check them before winter is here in case some mole rats are nesting in them. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using Madame Balzane as long as the weather is still fine. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3473861
> 
> 
> Different scarf today, too. Need to check them before winter is here in case some mole rats are nesting in them. [emoji6]


Gorgeous bag and scarf, Ludmilla!
Pure elegance!
Madame Balzane is a wonder.


----------



## Murphy47

Both of you have gorgeous bags! 
So jealous. Working on my own leather collection. Nothing to speak of so far. 
Still too hot here for leather bags or scarves.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous bag and scarf, Ludmilla!
> Pure elegance!
> Madame Balzane is a wonder.



Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8]



Murphy47 said:


> Both of you have gorgeous bags!
> So jealous. Working on my own leather collection. Nothing to speak of so far.
> Still too hot here for leather bags or scarves.



Thank you. [emoji4] You have pretty bags, too. How many leather bags do you have?
It's almost freezing during the nights. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. [emoji4] You have pretty bags, too. How many leather bags do you have?
> It's almost freezing during the nights. [emoji16]



As of yesterday, three. 
An 11 year old Lockheart that weighs in at 3 pounds empty. It gets carried about once a year. 
A Carmine colored Coach Phoebe which I carried for 6 months without changing (a record for me) and a Cement MK tote I bought in the sales 2 days ago. 
Will post photo when I'm finished balancing the checkbook. 
My collection is quite small compared to the old days, but I am enjoying it more.


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry. Forgot one. A Cognac Vera Bradley Quilted tote.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Forgot one. A Cognac Vera Bradley Quilted tote.


What about non leather bags?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As of yesterday, three.
> An 11 year old Lockheart that weighs in at 3 pounds empty. It gets carried about once a year.
> A Carmine colored Coach Phoebe which I carried for 6 months without changing (a record for me) and a Cement MK tote I bought in the sales 2 days ago.
> Will post photo when I'm finished balancing the checkbook.
> My collection is quite small compared to the old days, but I am enjoying it more.





Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Forgot one. A Cognac Vera Bradley Quilted tote.



Sounds like a lovely leather collection. [emoji4] Definitely eager to see pics.
I think it is easier to enjoy your bags when you do not have a lot. You need not feel guilty, because they do not sleep unused in your wardrobe for months.
I have very heavy bags, too. They see the light of day in rare occasions. I see them as wardrobe ornaments to sniff and pet from time to time.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What about non leather bags?



Working on it[emoji12]
	

		
			
		

		
	



Black Neo LP, LP in Coral, and VB Vera tote in Ink Blue. 
The last ONLY goes to competitions and football games. 
Will post more.


----------



## Murphy47

My two LV


----------



## remainsilly

Lovely bags here today, islanders!

Hehehe--checking stored scarves, for nesting mole rats, seems good idea.

Intrigues me to see collections with fewer leather bags. Because I grew up believing leather bags were "better." But am discovering the alternatives are both attractive & useful. In many situations. More than I realized.

I bought a cheap, travel watch & some marmite. 
So, basically, everyone else's purchases are more exciting to hear about.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Lovely bags here today, islanders!
> 
> Hehehe--checking stored scarves, for nesting mole rats, seems good idea.
> 
> Intrigues me to see collections with fewer leather bags. Because I grew up believing leather bags were "better." But am discovering the alternatives are both attractive & useful. In many situations. More than I realized.
> 
> I bought a cheap, travel watch & some marmite.
> So, basically, everyone else's purchases are more exciting to hear about.



Scarf checking is next after I finish posting bags for Mariapia and Ludmilla. 
As it's been so hot here I have sneaking suspicion mole rats are sunning themselves on patio in lounge chair.


----------



## Murphy47




----------



## Murphy47

Last but not least. My newest bag from the Dillard's sale in Wednesday. 
As you can see, my chair is a hand me down from the glorious 80's. Its a vivid emerald green with matching ottoman. As it was my mothers, it is far nicer than anything I could afford until the kids are out of college so I am loathe to part with it. 
Very comfy for naps [emoji99]


----------



## Murphy47

Stupid phone. Here's the picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Working on it[emoji12]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473890
> 
> Black Neo LP, LP in Coral, and VB Vera tote in Ink Blue.
> The last ONLY goes to competitions and football games.
> Will post more.





Murphy47 said:


> My two LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473897





Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3473915
> View attachment 3473916
> View attachment 3473917
> View attachment 3473918





Murphy47 said:


> Stupid phone. Here's the picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473922



Love your bags and the sofa! 
Your collection is very pretty and balanced. And your new Addition is gorgeous. Enjoy it very much. [emoji4]
Thanks for posting all that eye candy. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Lovely bags here today, islanders!
> 
> Hehehe--checking stored scarves, for nesting mole rats, seems good idea.
> 
> Intrigues me to see collections with fewer leather bags. Because I grew up believing leather bags were "better." But am discovering the alternatives are both attractive & useful. In many situations. More than I realized.
> 
> I bought a cheap, travel watch & some marmite.
> So, basically, everyone else's purchases are more exciting to hear about.



I grew up with the same believe - leather is the best. Leather bags were for the "grown-ups". Got my first leather bag when I started working. 
Non leather bags have their charm, too. They are practical, worry free and often much more lightweight. 



Murphy47 said:


> Scarf checking is next after I finish posting bags for Mariapia and Ludmilla.
> As it's been so hot here I have sneaking suspicion mole rats are sunning themselves on patio in lounge chair.



You never know. Those mole rats are sneaky. Hehehe. Maybe they have a nice sunburn by now and want to hide between the scarves.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I grew up with the same believe - leather is the best. Leather bags were for the "grown-ups". Got my first leather bag when I started working.
> Non leather bags have their charm, too. They are practical, worry free and often much more lightweight.
> 
> 
> 
> You never know. Those mole rats are sneaky. Hehehe. Maybe they have a nice sunburn by now and want to hide between the scarves.



The one I spotted this morning looked rather like this.


----------



## Murphy47

I love the smell of leather bags. It perks me up to no end. 
If I am having a bad day I will often whip into a store and just sniff them. 
They are certainly more durable than other materials and retain their shape longer. 
And somehow they don't seem as heavy with a winter coat and a scarf. 
I have pared down my collection (tho there may be some still on storage in the basement) and try to only get bags that I LOVE and fill a need. 
Also trying to avoid "clearance bin -itis". If it's that low of a price it's usually got a fatal flaw and I should avoid. 
The MK I just purchased I examined carefully. It was half off so not in the bin. It's my fav style and I adore the color. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Mariapia

Lovely bags, Murphy!
I really felt guilty when I read that you only had....4 bags
Then I thought... " 4? Impossible!  Silly me....Murphy is talking about leather bags....She must have a few canvas and nylon  totes somewhere
And here they are on a beautiful sofa!
Great choices from beginning to end!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bags, Murphy!
> I really felt guilty when I read that you only had....4 bags
> Then I thought... " 4? Impossible!  Silly me....Murphy is talking about leather bags....She must have a few canvas and nylon  totes somewhere
> And here they are on a beautiful sofa!
> Great choices from beginning to end!



Sorry for the misinformation. 
After I sold my collection during the economic downturn I DID only have four total for a while. 
Now that things are looking up a bit I have expanded to a more normal number of 15. 
I did learn that you can manage with only four bags (one for each season) but as a grownup I always felt weird, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The one I spotted this morning looked rather like this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473992



Hehehe. This is one sneaky mole rat. Is it drunk or roasted by now?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I love the smell of leather bags. It perks me up to no end.
> If I am having a bad day I will often whip into a store and just sniff them.
> They are certainly more durable than other materials and retain their shape longer.
> And somehow they don't seem as heavy with a winter coat and a scarf.
> I have pared down my collection (tho there may be some still on storage in the basement) and try to only get bags that I LOVE and fill a need.
> Also trying to avoid "clearance bin -itis". If it's that low of a price it's usually got a fatal flaw and I should avoid.
> The MK I just purchased I examined carefully. It was half off so not in the bin. It's my fav style and I adore the color. Fingers crossed.



I love to sniff my leather bags, too. As soon as the office is getting really weird it is a nice solace to pet your bag and sniff. Ok. I am crazy. [emoji38]
Your new MK bag is beautiful. It is a bit similar to your LV Totally? I keep my fingers crossed that there is no flaw whatsoever. [emoji4]
Kudos to you for living with 4 bags!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I love to sniff my leather bags, too. As soon as the office is getting really weird it is a nice solace to pet your bag and sniff. Ok. I am crazy. [emoji38]
> Your new MK bag is beautiful. It is a bit similar to your LV Totally? I keep my fingers crossed that there is no flaw whatsoever. [emoji4]
> Kudos to you for living with 4 bags!



It is similar to the Totally. Not sure which one came first and don't really care about that debate. 
It's a size and shape that works for me. 
My absolute fav shape is a satchel but I find myself seldom carrying them even with a long shoulder strap. 
So I purchased another tote, but only after carefully inspecting it in bright light. 
Already loaded it up and cut the tag so it's mine. 
If it has a problem I will sell it on the bay.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This is one sneaky mole rat. Is it drunk or roasted by now?[/QUOTE
> As staggered off when I suggested sunscreen I am going to guess BOTH.


----------



## Murphy47

So many future construction workers


----------



## Murphy47

You ladies will not believe this. I noticed some fuzzy stitches on my bag at the game. I thought, Damn, now I have to get out the tweezers and trim. 
Oh no, not only fuzzy....MISSING. 
I looked it over so carefully at the store. 
Guess it was not sewn well and the threads came out when I put weight on it.


----------



## Murphy47

Stupid phone.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Stupid phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474440


My solution would be hysterical screaming & angrily setting bag afire.
To teach it to behave right.
My solution probably has major flaws.

Sorry. Is shame, as very nice bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It is similar to the Totally. Not sure which one came first and don't really care about that debate.
> It's a size and shape that works for me.
> My absolute fav shape is a satchel but I find myself seldom carrying them even with a long shoulder strap.
> So I purchased another tote, but only after carefully inspecting it in bright light.
> Already loaded it up and cut the tag so it's mine.
> If it has a problem I will sell it on the bay.



I do not care for the what was first the LV or MK bag debates, either. 
My favorite style are satchels, too. [emoji4] I use the long strap most of the time. 



Murphy47 said:


> So many future construction workers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474399



Oh la la. [emoji3]



Murphy47 said:


> You ladies will not believe this. I noticed some fuzzy stitches on my bag at the game. I thought, Damn, now I have to get out the tweezers and trim.
> Oh no, not only fuzzy....MISSING.
> I looked it over so carefully at the store.
> Guess it was not sewn well and the threads came out when I put weight on it.



NO!!!!!!!! [emoji32] This is so UNFAIR!!! [emoji35] The bag is so nice. I hate it when such things happen. Can you take it back? 
So sorry that this happened. You deserve a perfect bag without missing stitches. [emoji26]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Stupid phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474440


Unbelievable, Murphy, you inspected it at the store and it was flawless.
You might have been in a different lighting.
Maybe you can take it back and if they don't want to exchange it or give you a refund, tell yourself it' s still a gorgeous bag, it's not a major issue.
I know, I know....It's infuriating. 
Seems that kind of things is happening with lots of items these days, whatever the cost.
We shouldn't leave home without a magnifying glass.... and even with one... we might not see everything...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable, Murphy, you inspected it at the store and it was flawless.
> You might have been in a different lighting.
> Maybe you can take it back and if they don't want to exchange it or give you a refund, tell yourself it' s still a gorgeous bag, it's not a major issue.
> I know, I know....It's infuriating.
> Seems that kind of things is happening with lots of items these days, whatever the cost.
> We shouldn't leave home without a magnifying glass.... and even with one... we might not see everything...



It's really annoying that you have to check everything twice before purchasing. It is the same with clothes. Everything seems flimsy and cheap and if you do not check for faults you easily end up with something already torn. [emoji36]


----------



## Mariapia

A friend of mine bought a brand new telephone ( home phone)from a store. The shop assistant told him he couldn't test it. The buyer knows the drill and was suspicious.
When he got home, he plugged It in and It didn't work.
He had to drive back to the store. Wasted a whole afternoon!
Normal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A friend of mine bought a brand new telephone ( home phone)from a store. The shop assistant told him he couldn't test it. The buyer knows the drill and was suspicious.
> When he got home, he plugged It in and It didn't work.
> He had to drive back to the store. Wasted a whole afternoon!
> Normal!



[emoji15] I hate things like that.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] I hate things like that.


A lady I used to take the train with and who made clothes for a very expensive though confidential brand told me that the materials were not as perfect as in the past. There were flaws, always.....
So, when she started making trousers,for example, she had to carefully look at the piece of material , find the flaws and then hide them in the part of the garment where they wouldn't be visible....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> A lady I used to take the train with and who made clothes for a very expensive though confidential brand told me that the materials were not as perfect as in the past. There were flaws, always.....
> So, when she started making trousers,for example, she had to carefully look at the piece of material , find the flaws and then hide them in the part of the garment where they wouldn't be visible....



This is sad, but true. 
I find problems with pants most often. 
Usually they aren't apparent until they have been washed. Then you see the flaw in the material or they have shrunk weirdly. And since they were washed you can't return them.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> A friend of mine bought a brand new telephone ( home phone)from a store. The shop assistant told him he couldn't test it. The buyer knows the drill and was suspicious.
> When he got home, he plugged It in and It didn't work.
> He had to drive back to the store. Wasted a whole afternoon!
> Normal!



This is just WRONG. 
Happens all the time though. I try to buy things like that at Target where they have a liberal return policy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This is just WRONG.
> Happens all the time though. I try to buy things like that at Target where they have a liberal return policy.



Have you decided what to do with your tote, yet?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Have you decided what to do with your tote, yet?



Has to go back. Those threads will continue to unravel and the weight of the whole thing will cause the bonded "leather" to separate in a very short time. MK won't repair a bag bought on sale so it will have to be returned. 
Stores open at 10 so I will be getting cleaned up and head out in just a bit. 
So disappointed. 
Sun is bright and shiny today so I will check the next one out carefully near the door in the sunlight.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Has to go back. Those threads will continue to unravel and the weight of the whole thing will cause the bonded "leather" to separate in a very short time. MK won't repair a bag bought on sale so it will have to be returned.
> Stores open at 10 so I will be getting cleaned up and head out in just a bit.
> So disappointed.
> Sun is bright and shiny today so I will check the next one out carefully near the door in the sunlight.



I am sorry that you have to go through all that hassle. Taking her back is the right decision, the strap would fall apart, soon.

Good luck finding a new one. I hope they have the same bag still in stock.

Agree. Very disappointing. [emoji20]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am sorry that you have to go through all that hassle. Taking her back is the right decision, the strap would fall apart, soon.
> 
> Good luck finding a new one. I hope they have the same bag still in stock.
> 
> Agree. Very disappointing. [emoji20]



I hope to find another myself so I am heading to a bigger Dillard's. 
if not, I have learned patience in the last few years and I know the right one will come along.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I hope to find another myself so I am heading to a bigger Dillard's.
> if not, I have learned patience in the last few years and I know the right one will come along.


Toes and fingers crossed, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Toes and fingers crossed, Murphy!



Sadly they did not have any more. 
They did however have this beauty. Just brought out from the back.  Hardware still covered. Checked over carefully in the bright sunshine.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly they did not have any more.
> They did however have this beauty. Just brought out from the back.  Hardware still covered. Checked over carefully in the bright sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474834


Wonderful! I love that gorgeous blue! It was meant to be for you, Murphy!
You are a pro!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly they did not have any more.
> They did however have this beauty. Just brought out from the back.  Hardware still covered. Checked over carefully in the bright sunshine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3474834



Very very pretty! The blue is gorgeous. I am very happy that you have found such a great replacement for the MK tote.
Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful! I love that gorgeous blue! It was meant to be for you, Murphy!
> You are a pro!





Ludmilla said:


> Very very pretty! The blue is gorgeous. I am very happy that you have found such a great replacement for the MK tote.
> Enjoy! [emoji4]



Thank you Ladies! 
After a brief nap I will be loading her up. Hope to post a mod pic this weekend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you Ladies!
> After a brief nap I will be loading her up. Hope to post a mod pic this weekend.



Oh yay! Mod pics would be great. Have loads of fun with her. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Roadtrip adventure!
With deadly ponies mr. fill n zip bag.
And loewe elephant purse--telling bobble-head Heissenberg(on friend's dashboard), "Drugs are bad, bro."


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Roadtrip adventure!
> With deadly ponies mr. fill n zip bag.
> And loewe elephant purse--telling bobble-head Heissenberg(on friend's dashboard), "Drugs are bad, bro."
> View attachment 3474961



[emoji23]
The leather on your dp bags looks delicious. Soft and smooth. I want to hug it and run away with your bag. Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23]
> The leather on your dp bags looks delicious. Soft and smooth. I want to hug it and run away with your bag. Love it!


Ludmilla, you said it all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, you said it all!



Hehehe. You could try to sidetrack Remainsilly and I grab the bag and run. We could use it in turns then. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You could try to sidetrack Remainsilly and I grab the bag and run. We could use it in turns then. [emoji6]


Wonderful idea, Ludmilla!
I would start talking about termites invading carry on luggage and you would snatch the bag and run...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful idea, Ludmilla!
> I would start talking about termites invading carry on luggage and you would snatch the bag and run...



I call that a good plan. [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

hehehehe--thanks
NZ deer nappa is soft smoosh-fest o' joy.

Termites in carry on luggage?!
Run away!


----------



## Mariapia

See , Ludmilla....It's working!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> See , Ludmilla....It's working!



Hehehe, yes! You are right. Deadly Ponies bag here we come. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

OMG! Mr. fill n zip feels threatened.
Watch out! He's showing zipper teeth & hissing.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> OMG! Mr. fill n zip feels threatened.
> Watch out! He's showing zipper teeth & hissing.



[emoji23][emoji23]
Someone has a huge new scarf that should be big enough for bag hunting.
Btw. what is the red box (?) inside Mr. Fill n Zip?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23]
> Someone has a huge new scarf that should be big enough for bag hunting.
> Btw. what is the red box (?) inside Mr. Fill n Zip?


hehehe
"Box" is underside of mulberry french purse, poppy red nvt.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/3b/ba/f4/3bbaf46f94424cb05ab5fd9c66fbf0f8.jpg
aka: the angry bag's "tongue."

edit: huge new scarf?!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> hehehe
> "Box" is underside of mulberry french purse, poppy red nvt.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/3b/ba/f4/3bbaf46f94424cb05ab5fd9c66fbf0f8.jpg
> aka: the angry bag's "tongue."
> 
> edit: huge new scarf?!



Aha! I could not see the bag's tongue on my small phone. [emoji6]
Yes, new scarf. Nothing fancy, though. It's from Tchibo. A German coffee brand that is selling everything including kitchen sinks. [emoji3]
I am a bit grumpy - updated my iPad and now my MacBook is not able to recognise it anymore. [emoji35] Ugh. Probably, it needs to be updated, too. Too lazy for that stuff, today. Trying my luck tomorrow. [emoji13]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Aha! I could not see the bag's tongue on my small phone. [emoji6]
> Yes, new scarf. Nothing fancy, though. It's from Tchibo. A German coffee brand that is selling everything including kitchen sinks. [emoji3]
> I am a bit grumpy - updated my iPad and now my MacBook is not able to recognise it anymore. [emoji35] Ugh. Probably, it needs to be updated, too. Too lazy for that stuff, today. Trying my luck tomorrow. [emoji13]



Do you use a cord or Bluetooth to connect the two? 
If it's Bluetooth you will need to "forget this device" and re sync. 
Always a fun chore. Not.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe, yes! You are right. Deadly Ponies bag here we come. [emoji6]



That green is just yummy. Can I get in on the fun?
As promised, here is a mod pic of the new Coach. 
I didn't know it was so challenging to snap a selfie with a folio case. May have to rethink my strategy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Do you use a cord or Bluetooth to connect the two?
> If it's Bluetooth you will need to "forget this device" and re sync.
> Always a fun chore. Not.



I used the cord. Somehow I have the feeling that Mr. Mac (still running on old operating system) is getting too old to communicate with the newer iPad. [emoji35]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I used the cord. Somehow I have the feeling that Mr. Mac (still running on old operating system) is getting too old to communicate with the newer iPad. [emoji35]



Possibly. 
Updated phone to iOS 10 last week and it kicked me out of EVERYTHING. Had to start from scratch. Not a happy day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That green is just yummy. Can I get in on the fun?
> As promised, here is a mod pic of the new Coach.
> I didn't know it was so challenging to snap a selfie with a folio case. May have to rethink my strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475957



I like your mod shot very much. [emoji173]️ The bag looks great on you! Thank you for sharing. Have you inspected it again?
Taking mod shots is always a challenge. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Possibly.
> Updated phone to iOS 10 last week and it kicked me out of EVERYTHING. Had to start from scratch. Not a happy day.



Ahhhhh! iPad is running on iOS 10 now. I fear the worst... [emoji32]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I like your mod shot very much. [emoji173]️ The bag looks great on you! Thank you for sharing. Have you inspected it again?
> Taking mod shots is always a challenge. [emoji3]



I have checked it out all over. Smells lovely. 
Not a stitch out of place. No edge kote overrun. All looks awesome!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhhhh! iPad is running on iOS 10 now. I fear the worst... [emoji32]



No need to fear. It will just take time. May have to update Mac. 
Turned desktop on this morning and it decided to do a system update. Took an hour. All I wanted to do was check bank balance. Some days I hate technology. 
On the plus side it gave me lots of time to admire and inspect new bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have checked it out all over. Smells lovely.
> Not a stitch out of place. No edge kote overrun. All looks awesome!



Yay! I am glad that your new bag is perfect!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]



Murphy47 said:


> No need to fear. It will just take time. May have to update Mac.
> Turned desktop on this morning and it decided to do a system update. Took an hour. All I wanted to do was check bank balance. Some days I hate technology.
> On the plus side it gave me lots of time to admire and inspect new bag.



Yep. I probably need to say good-bye to OS Snowleopard. I am a bit sad, because it works very well. Admittedly, I am not happy about new stuff regarding technology.  And yes, it will take at least an hour... [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! I am glad that your new bag is perfect!!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. I probably need to say good-bye to OS Snowleopard. I am a bit sad, because it works very well. Admittedly, I am not happy about new stuff regarding technology.  And yes, it will take at least an hour... [emoji58]



Snow leopard was a terrific OS. Not sure what is the newest. Maybe ask IT person at work? Bribe with brownies if necessary.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Snow leopard was a terrific OS. Not sure what is the newest. Maybe ask IT person at work? Bribe with brownies if necessary.



Our IT guys have no idea about Apple systems - they are windows devotees. [emoji3] I fear I am on my own.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Our IT guys have no idea about Apple systems - they are windows devotees. [emoji3] I fear I am on my own.



Well that presents a problem. 
Maybe google your issue and see what the nerds on line have to say.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well that presents a problem.
> Maybe google your issue and see what the nerds on line have to say.



Yes. I think that's what I am going to do.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That green is just yummy. Can I get in on the fun?
> As promised, here is a mod pic of the new Coach.
> I didn't know it was so challenging to snap a selfie with a folio case. May have to rethink my strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475957


Oh, this is a lovely blue! Very serene, yet chic.


Ludmilla said:


> Aha! I could not see the bag's tongue on my small phone. [emoji6]
> Yes, new scarf. Nothing fancy, though. It's from Tchibo. A German coffee brand that is selling everything including kitchen sinks. [emoji3]
> I am a bit grumpy - updated my iPad and now my MacBook is not able to recognise it anymore. [emoji35] Ugh. Probably, it needs to be updated, too. Too lazy for that stuff, today. Trying my luck tomorrow. [emoji13]


I see no scarf photo.
Will blame technology. And leopards.
Hope is sorted soon. Freaking apples, a dangerous fruit.

If it helps you feel better, I am confused by electric plug adapter bought.
And just pray voltage difference magically adapts through phone cord.
To avoid burning down my hotel.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That green is just yummy. Can I get in on the fun?
> As promised, here is a mod pic of the new Coach.
> I didn't know it was so challenging to snap a selfie with a folio case. May have to rethink my strategy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3475957


Great find, Murphy!
Looks great on you! And that lovely colour can be worn all year round.
Congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. I think that's what I am going to do.


I wish I could help you, Ludmilla.
I don't have a Mac, unfortunately.
Googling your question, as Murphy suggested, will probably solve the problem.
That' sur what I do when I am stuck.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Oh, this is a lovely blue! Very serene, yet chic.
> 
> I see no scarf photo.
> Will blame technology. And leopards.
> Hope is sorted soon. Freaking apples, a dangerous fruit.
> 
> If it helps you feel better, I am confused by electric plug adapter bought.
> And just pray voltage difference magically adapts through phone cord.
> To avoid burning down my hotel.


Rush to the reception desk, remainsilly, they should have an adapter for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, this is a lovely blue! Very serene, yet chic.
> 
> I see no scarf photo.
> Will blame technology. And leopards.
> Hope is sorted soon. Freaking apples, a dangerous fruit.
> 
> If it helps you feel better, I am confused by electric plug adapter bought.
> And just pray voltage difference magically adapts through phone cord.
> To avoid burning down my hotel.



Haven't posted a picture, yet. Will do so later. 
Leopards and apples are totally innocent here. As are the mole rats. 



Mariapia said:


> I wish I could help you, Ludmilla.
> I don't have a Mac, unfortunately.
> Googling your question, as Murphy suggested, will probably solve the problem.
> That' sur what I do when I am stuck.



I hope it is sufficient to update several programs on my Mac and not the whole system...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, this is a lovely blue! Very serene, yet chic.
> 
> I see no scarf photo.
> Will blame technology. And leopards.
> Hope is sorted soon. Freaking apples, a dangerous fruit.
> 
> If it helps you feel better, I am confused by electric plug adapter bought.
> And just pray voltage difference magically adapts through phone cord.
> To avoid burning down my hotel.



Years ago my adapter was not sufficient to my blow drying needs while in Rome. 
Every time I started it it tripped a breaker in the main panel box. 
The maintenance man got so tired of fixing it he just showed me where it was hidden so I could do it myself. 
No fire, but much muttering about Americans being clean freaks.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Haven't posted a picture, yet. Will do so later.
> Leopards and apples are totally innocent here. As are the mole rats.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it is sufficient to update several programs on my Mac and not the whole system...



As I do not know much about Mac, I had to google it. It seems snow leopard was retired quite a while ago and the last update was last January. 
This is a bummer. 
I am hoping you can just update iTunes and it will be a simple fix. 
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As I do not know much about Mac, I had to google it. It seems snow leopard was retired quite a while ago and the last update was last January.
> This is a bummer.
> I am hoping you can just update iTunes and it will be a simple fix.
> Fingers crossed.



I hope this, too. But, as you said poor Snow Leo is pretty dead by now and I think I will have to change to a newer OS.
I have to save all my stuff before I mess with the OS. [emoji58]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Years ago my adapter was not sufficient to my blow drying needs while in Rome.
> Every time I started it it tripped a breaker in the main panel box.
> The maintenance man got so tired of fixing it he just showed me where it was hidden so I could do it myself.
> No fire, but much muttering about Americans being clean freaks.



[emoji3] I blame Italian electricity.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I hope this, too. But, as you said poor Snow Leo is pretty dead by now and I think I will have to change to a newer OS.
> I have to save all my stuff before I mess with the OS. [emoji58]



That is such a pain. Best of luck.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji3] I blame Italian electricity.



Me too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Here is the new scarf:




Nothing special. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is such a pain. Best of luck.



Thank you. [emoji3] I bet you will here loads of swearing on the island during the process. 



Murphy47 said:


> Me too.



[emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here is the new scarf:
> 
> View attachment 3476609
> 
> 
> Nothing special. [emoji4]



Love the colors. 
First chilly morning here. Will be wearing a scarf myself.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the colors.
> First chilly morning here. Will be wearing a scarf myself.



Thank you. 
I made the huge mistake and did not bring a cardigan with me to the office. I am freezing.... Need to make some tea....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Here is the new scarf:
> 
> View attachment 3476609
> 
> 
> Nothing special.


Warmth & comfort are the best kind of special.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> I made the huge mistake and did not bring a cardigan with me to the office. I am freezing.... Need to make some tea....


Scarf becomes shawl? I mainly own big scarves, for this reason.
However, often drag theeir end through beverage cups. Tragic.


Murphy47 said:


> Years ago my adapter was not sufficient to my blow drying needs while in Rome.
> Every time I started it it tripped a breaker in the main panel box.
> The maintenance man got so tired of fixing it he just showed me where it was hidden so I could do it myself.
> No fire, but much muttering about Americans being clean freaks.


In Japan, friend had similar problem.
With rented house.
Maintenance eventually jammed *coins* into holes, rather than replacing blown fuses.
Then gave him this gesture & smile:

It did not fly. Even with repairman's nice smile.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> I made the huge mistake and did not bring a cardigan with me to the office. I am freezing.... Need to make some tea....


Your shawl is very special and lovely, Ludmilla.
Don't forget to put on a cardigan tomorrow. Mornings are pretty chilly now.
And working in a cold office is terrible.
Do you have a locker in which you can keep a cardigan and scarf, just in case...?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your shawl is very special and lovely, Ludmilla.
> Don't forget to put on a cardigan tomorrow. Mornings are pretty chilly now.
> And working in a cold office is terrible.
> Do you have a locker in which you can keep a cardigan and scarf, just in case...?



Thank you, Mariapia. [emoji8]
Yes, I have an "office cardigan". I left it at home during the summer, because it had a date with the washing machine. Forgot to take it to the office in time. [emoji16]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. [emoji8]
> Yes, I have an "office cardigan". I left it at home during the summer, because it had a date with the washing machine. Forgot to take it to the office in time. [emoji16]


Lockers should be full of everything, cardigan, scarf, umbrella, comfortable shoes, snacks, soft drinks, tea bags....
Reassuring to know that should there be a down pour before leaving for the train station, you won't be drenched after long office hours....
I remember a cold winter day when someone stole my coat...at work....
No replacement anywhere. A colleague who was living  close to our work place rushed home to lend me a down jacket....That girl only wore designer clothes....
I went home.... wearing a lovely Sonia Rykiel garment
No one knew who had robbed my coat. It wasn't a branded one....It wasn't new....but I loved it....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lockers should be full of everything, cardigan, scarf, umbrella, comfortable shoes, snacks, soft drinks, tea bags....
> Reassuring to know that should there be a down pour before leaving for the train station, you won't be drenched after long office hours....
> I remember a cold winter day when someone stole my coat...at work....
> No replacement anywhere. A colleague who was living  close to our work place rushed home to lend me a down jacket....That girl only wore designer clothes....
> I went home.... wearing a lovely Sonia Rykiel garment
> No one knew who had robbed my coat. It wasn't a branded one....It wasn't new....but I loved it....



Someone stole your coat?!  This is unbelievable! I am sorry that you lost your beloved coat. This is unfair. 
I do not have lockers in my office, but I always lock the door as soon as I leave it.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Lockers should be full of everything, cardigan, scarf, umbrella, comfortable shoes, snacks, soft drinks, tea bags....
> Reassuring to know that should there be a down pour before leaving for the train station, you won't be drenched after long office hours....
> I remember a cold winter day when someone stole my coat...at work....
> No replacement anywhere. A colleague who was living  close to our work place rushed home to lend me a down jacket....That girl only wore designer clothes....
> I went home.... wearing a lovely Sonia Rykiel garment
> No one knew who had robbed my coat. It wasn't a branded one....It wasn't new....but I loved it....



People are just plain mean sometimes. 
My oldest daughter had her boots stolen going through airport security. Had to wear flip flops she dug out of her bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Someone stole your coat?!  This is unbelievable! I am sorry that you lost your beloved coat. This is unfair.
> I do not have lockers in my office, but I always lock the door as soon as I leave it.


I had put my coat behind a door when I arrived at work. I then went to get a coffee.
When I returned, I saw that the coat wasn't there any more.
People from the town hall had come to clean the room as it had been used for the elections the day before.
But it could have been any body....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I had put my coat behind a door when I arrived at work. I then went to get a coffee.
> When I returned, I saw that the coat wasn't there any more.
> People from the town hall had come to clean the room as it had been used for the elections the day before.
> But it could have been any body....



I have no words for people like that. So sorry.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> People are just plain mean sometimes.
> My oldest daughter had her boots stolen going through airport security. Had to wear flip flops she dug out of her bag.


Unbelievable, Murphy!
How can someone do that and get away with it?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable, Murphy!
> How can someone do that and get away with it?



TSA does not care. 
They only care about confiscating things like shampoo, or huckleberry jelly, or eyelash curlers. Some Crabtree and Evelyn hand lotion. 
I have seen on the news how people take knives, handguns, and all manner of dangerous items and get them on a plane. 
Don't try to be sneaky with makeup products or snacks though.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I remember a cold winter day when someone stole my coat...at work....
> No replacement anywhere. A colleague who was living close to our work place rushed home to lend me a down jacket....That girl only wore designer clothes....
> I went home.... wearing a lovely Sonia Rykiel garment


Stealing a coat in the cold weather--sad. And mean. 
But the solution to your problem--how lovely.



Murphy47 said:


> I have seen on the news how people take knives, handguns, and all manner of dangerous items and get them on a plane.


Once had to go through US airport security TWICE. Took forever.
Because someone got through with knife 1st time.
So they wanted to make sure the rest of us weren't trouble.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Stealing a coat in the cold weather--sad. And mean.
> But the solution to your problem--how lovely.
> 
> 
> Once had to go through US airport security TWICE. Took forever.
> Because someone got through with knife 1st time.
> So they wanted to make sure the rest of us weren't trouble.



They make the weirdest choices  on who to pull out of line. 
I get snagged EVERY time I go through not matter what. 
I am a post menopause woman from the Midwest. I look like what I am. Not sure what fun they get out of hassling me. 
Judging by the headlines at Holiday time, most of them are NOT good at guessing who to frisk.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> TSA does not care.
> They only care about confiscating things like shampoo, or huckleberry jelly, or eyelash curlers. Some Crabtree and Evelyn hand lotion.
> I have seen on the news how people take knives, handguns, and all manner of dangerous items and get them on a plane.
> Don't try to be sneaky with makeup products or snacks though.


I know! A security guy nearly confiscated a small bottle of perfume I had put in my carryon.
I had to justify myself, tell him that it wasn't over 100ml, that I had kept the store receipt etc.
He finally let me go. I think he was getting bored and wanted to enjoy himself....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Stealing a coat in the cold weather--sad. And mean.
> But the solution to your problem--how lovely.
> 
> 
> Once had to go through US airport security TWICE. Took forever.
> Because someone got through with knife 1st time.
> So they wanted to make sure the rest of us weren't trouble.


Happened to a neighbour of mine in an American airport....
She was part of a group of elderly people.
They all missed the connecting flight and lost one vacation day!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happened to a neighbour of mine in an American airport....
> She was part of a group of elderly people.
> They all missed the connecting flight and lost one vacation day!



Happens all the time sadly.


----------



## remainsilly

Well, already, I'm a grumpy bus of pessimism about my approaching long haul flights.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...HaZCm5gZk5c3UXSxWiUXtN0zB9by_9ganpALiFm0CXmRg
This airport thievery news should cheer me up.

Honestly, no one steals my travel stuff. Must not be cool enough.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happens all the time sadly.


And it's not finished!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And it's not finished!



So true.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Well, already, I'm a grumpy bus of pessimism about my approaching long haul flights.
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...HaZCm5gZk5c3UXSxWiUXtN0zB9by_9ganpALiFm0CXmRg
> This airport thievery news should cheer me up.
> 
> Honestly, no one steals my travel stuff. Must not be cool enough.



Don't be gloomy! 
Think of the end destination and how lovely it will be. 
My mom and daughters fly 4-5 times a year and never get frisked. Every one is always nice to them. 
It's just me. I look mean. 
I have what's called resting b@&$h face. Plus I don't like crowds. 
So think happy thoughts and fly off on an adventure filled with great food and bev, awesome scenery and of course Shopping![emoji41]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So think happy thoughts and fly off on an adventure filled with great food and bev, awesome scenery and of course Shopping!


Thanks.
I believe someone is supposed to give me a sandwich & water.
After I wander around, in gas mask & hard hat, for awhile.
https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5045/5366380055_debc97816a_b.jpg


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Don't be gloomy!
> Think of the end destination and how lovely it will be.
> My mom and daughters fly 4-5 times a year and never get frisked. Every one is always nice to them.
> It's just me. I look mean.
> I have what's called resting b@&$h face. Plus I don't like crowds.
> So think happy thoughts and fly off on an adventure filled with great food and bev, awesome scenery and of course Shopping![emoji41]



Check luggage for mole rats trying to stowaway on an adventure.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> I believe someone is supposed to give me a sandwich & water.
> After I wander around, in gas mask & hard hat, for awhile.
> https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5045/5366380055_debc97816a_b.jpg


What do you mean, remainsilly? 
Are you exploring volcanos?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Don't be gloomy!
> Think of the end destination and how lovely it will be.
> My mom and daughters fly 4-5 times a year and never get frisked. Every one is always nice to them.
> It's just me. I look mean.
> I have what's called resting b@&$h face. Plus I don't like crowds.
> So think happy thoughts and fly off on an adventure filled with great food and bev, awesome scenery and of course Shopping![emoji41]


No, Murphy, believe me, it's not just you....I have had my share.
Let's call that pure coincidence....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> What do you mean, remainsilly?
> Are you exploring volcanos?


Yes. For part of trip. 
Photo is White Island(Whakaari). Active andesite stratovolcano.
(not my photo--pilfered through google)


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Yes. For part of trip.
> Photo is White Island(Whakaari). Active andesite stratovolcano.
> (not my photo--pilfered through google)


Wow! 
I love volcanos! I have seen the Piton de la Fournaise at the Île de la Reunion, the Etna and the Vesuvius!
And the Stromboli....that one from a boat!
I had to google Whakaari....
Wonderful, remainsilly!
Enjoy every second of that great trip!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I love volcanos! I have seen the Piton de la Fournaise at the Île de la Reunion, the Etna and the Vesuvius!
> And the Stromboli....that one from a boat!
> I had to google Whakaari....
> Wonderful, remainsilly!
> Enjoy every second of that great trip!



I have never seen a volcano. Never knew they could be so gorgeous. 
Have added to bucket list.


----------



## madamefifi

Look at this AMAZE bargain I got on Hautelook! A MBMJ bag (I think it's called the New Q Fran but I could be wrong) for over 50% off! The color is described as "Peony" and I was thinking it would be a hot pink but it is more raspberry IMO.  Still, adore it!


----------



## Murphy47

madamefifi said:


> Look at this AMAZE bargain I got on Hautelook! A MBMJ bag (I think it's called the New Q Fran but I could be wrong) for over 50% off! The color is described as "Peony" and I was thinking it would be a hot pink but it is more raspberry IMO.  Still, adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477827
> View attachment 3477829



That is one GORGEOUS. bag!!
Color is awesome. So saturated. What a pick me up in a fall day!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I love volcanos! I have seen the Piton de la Fournaise at the Île de la Reunion, the Etna and the Vesuvius!
> And the Stromboli....that one from a boat!
> I had to google Whakaari....
> Wonderful, remainsilly!
> Enjoy every second of that great trip!


Thanks.
You are quite a volcano fan! Wonderful.
Whakaari is Maori word--"Wh" pronounced as "F."
This causes much said to resemble English swear words, imo.


Murphy47 said:


> I have never seen a volcano. Never knew they could be so gorgeous.
> Have added to bucket list.


I add to a bucket list, also. Keeps life open-ended, not quite done.


madamefifi said:


> Look at this AMAZE bargain I got on Hautelook! A MBMJ bag (I think it's called the New Q Fran but I could be wrong) for over 50% off! The color is described as "Peony" and I was thinking it would be a hot pink but it is more raspberry IMO.  Still, adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477827
> View attachment 3477829


Great color/design, as we move towards autumn/winter grey days.


----------



## Mariapia

madamefifi said:


> Look at this AMAZE bargain I got on Hautelook! A MBMJ bag (I think it's called the New Q Fran but I could be wrong) for over 50% off! The color is described as "Peony" and I was thinking it would be a hot pink but it is more raspberry IMO.  Still, adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477827
> View attachment 3477829


Wonderful!


----------



## Ludmilla

madamefifi said:


> Look at this AMAZE bargain I got on Hautelook! A MBMJ bag (I think it's called the New Q Fran but I could be wrong) for over 50% off! The color is described as "Peony" and I was thinking it would be a hot pink but it is more raspberry IMO.  Still, adore it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3477827
> View attachment 3477829



This is one pretty bag! Gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> You are quite a volcano fan! Wonderful.
> Whakaari is Maori word--"Wh" pronounced as "F."
> This causes much said to resemble English swear words, imo.
> 
> I add to a bucket list, also. Keeps life open-ended, not quite done.
> 
> Great color/design, as we move towards autumn/winter grey days.



You will be doing fine- even with the volcanoes.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You will be doing fine- even with the volcanoes.


The cat woke me today by meowing, then scratching carpet by bed. 
Ah, he dropped a clinging poo there for me.
So far, leaving for a bit still seems nice.
Plus, I ran out of marmite yesterday.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The cat woke me today by meowing, then scratching carpet by bed.
> Ah, he dropped a clinging poo there for me.
> So far, leaving for a bit still seems nice.
> Plus, I ran out of marmite yesterday.



 The cat is going to take over the house as soon as you are gone!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The cat is going to take over the house as soon as you are gone!



Cats already rule the world.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cats already rule the world.



True!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> The cat woke me today by meowing, then scratching carpet by bed.
> Ah, he dropped a clinging poo there for me.
> So far, leaving for a bit still seems nice.
> Plus, I ran out of marmite yesterday.


My cat once peed in one of my new leather bags.
I had to throw the bag away. The smell was so strong I had absolutely no choice!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> My cat once peed in one of my new leather bags.
> I had to throw the bag away. The smell was so strong I had absolutely no choice!



Cats pee on things they hate supposedly.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Cats pee on things they hate supposedly.


I don't know, Murphy...It was a red bag....
I looked for the same one and never found it....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't know, Murphy...It was a red bag....
> I looked for the same one and never found it....



YOU made have loved it but obviously the cat didn't. So sorry. Cats are a wrecking crew when they are in a MOOD. 
I had a cat once. Peed on my ex-husband whenever he went to sleep. Should have gotten the hint sooner....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> YOU made have loved it but obviously the cat didn't. So sorry. Cats are a wrecking crew when they are in a MOOD.
> I had a cat once. Peed on my ex-husband whenever he went to sleep. Should have gotten the hint sooner....


I love cats! That one was adorable.
I don't know why he did it....Maybe he was jealous of the dog and wanted to punish me for bringing another pet into the house.. Cats are so mysterious.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love cats! That one was adorable.
> I don't know why he did it....Maybe he was jealous of the dog and wanted to punish me for bringing another pet into the house.. Cats are so mysterious.....



I love cats too. They are definitely mysterious. 
Often I miss having one. 
I don't miss cleaning the cat box or the hair that floats in the air almost constantly. And gets in the butter. Or your drink.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I love cats too. They are definitely mysterious.
> Often I miss having one.
> I don't miss cleaning the cat box or the hair that floats in the air almost constantly. And gets in the butter. Or your drink.


Hair.....My cat was a Persian....


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Hair.....My cat was a Persian....


I don't have a photo of Drop ( that was his name) in my IPad.
I printed a pic and put it in a vase so that I can see him everyday.


----------



## Murphy47

Beautiful. An 11 on the floating hair scale


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful. An 11 on the floating hair scale


And grooming is part of the everyday routine....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And grooming is part of the everyday routine....



That was was always a calm and restful part of the day. 
And the cat never tells you you are an idiot or tries to fix your problems. It just sits and purrs.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That was was always a calm and restful part of the day.
> And the cat never tells you you are an idiot or tries to fix your problems. It just sits and purrs.


Exactly!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Exactly!



Now I want a cat. 
Cats and hermits crabs don't mix though.


----------



## Murphy47

Crisp fall day. My fav look for a casual day: denim shorts and a sweatshirt. 
New Vera Bradley tote for the mini break. Off to run errands, all involving the drive thru function (hence the casual clothing).


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't have a photo of Drop ( that was his name) in my IPad.
> I printed a pic and put it in a vase so that I can see him everyday.



Pretty cat!
I'd love to have a cat, but all those hairs. And the cat's toilet.... [emoji16]



Murphy47 said:


> Crisp fall day. My fav look for a casual day: denim shorts and a sweatshirt.
> New Vera Bradley tote for the mini break. Off to run errands, all involving the drive thru function (hence the casual clothing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478593
> View attachment 3478594



Great modelling shot! That bag is very nice, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Crisp fall day. My fav look for a casual day: denim shorts and a sweatshirt.
> New Vera Bradley tote for the mini break. Off to run errands, all involving the drive thru function (hence the casual clothing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478593
> View attachment 3478594


Amazing mod pic, Murphy!
The VB bag is perfect. It can go with everything! 
Great find!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Amazing mod pic, Murphy!
> The VB bag is perfect. It can go with everything!
> Great find!



I like it. 
It's ginormous when not traveling. I wanted to be low key this weekend at the band competition and I think it fits the bill.


----------



## Murphy47

OMG. Ladies do you remember when I found this bag, but there was no long strap? 
Just now I received and email that they had found one. 
Of course I returned the bag months ago. 
Bummer.
It was a bargain for someone else I am sure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. Ladies do you remember when I found this bag, but there was no long strap?
> Just now I received and email that they had found one.
> Of course I returned the bag months ago.
> Bummer.
> It was a bargain for someone else I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478654



Nooooo! They found a strap???
But, I thought that the bag had another issue, too?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nooooo! They found a strap???
> But, I thought that the bag had another issue, too?



It did. 
The tabs where there strap clips on were separating. 
It's just weird how things work out sometimes. 
Just having wistful thoughts.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I don't have a photo of Drop ( that was his name) in my IPad.
> I printed a pic and put it in a vase so that I can see him everyday.


A fabulous idea & tribute.
He looks too nice to pee in a handbag. Mysterious, indeed.


Murphy47 said:


> Crisp fall day. My fav look for a casual day: denim shorts and a sweatshirt.
> New Vera Bradley tote for the mini break. Off to run errands, all involving the drive thru function (hence the casual clothing).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478593
> View attachment 3478594


Great autumn casual approach. Nice bag design for travel & errands.


Murphy47 said:


> OMG. Ladies do you remember when I found this bag, but there was no long strap?
> Just now I received and email that they had found one.
> Of course I returned the bag months ago.
> Bummer.
> It was a bargain for someone else I am sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478654


hehe--how things seem to happen, all too often.
-----
I continue to haul around deadly ponies & loewe purse combo.
People seem to enjoy how elephant peeks from bag pocket. Sort of grin & stare at it. 
Taking a break here:


Girl with blue lipstick & her boyfriend  stopped by. To tell me she thought I was gorgeous.
I never respond to such compliments well.
And usually mumble awkwardly about not being Anne Hathaway.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> A fabulous idea & tribute.
> He looks too nice to pee in a handbag. Mysterious, indeed.
> 
> Great autumn casual approach. Nice bag design for travel & errands.
> 
> hehe--how things seem to happen, all too often.
> -----
> I continue to haul around deadly ponies & loewe purse combo.
> People seem to enjoy how elephant peeks from bag pocket. Sort of grin & stare at it.
> Taking a break here:
> View attachment 3478669
> 
> Girl with blue lipstick & her boyfriend  stopped by. To tell me she thought I was gorgeous.
> I never respond to such compliments well.
> And usually mumble awkwardly about not being Anne Hathaway.


What a lovely compliment, remainsilly, coming from a total stranger!
It must have brightened up your day!


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning fellow islanders! 
Mariapia, Ludmilla, how are you? Usually I awaken to posts from one or the other of you. 
Hopefully all is well and you are just busy with work. 
I am awake so early to take the car into the dealer for some computer reprogramming. 
Seems there is some sort of glitch when it comes to the seatbelt/airbag program. 
As I am going out of town this weekend, I thought working seatbelts might be useful. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Running more errands while wearing the Suburban Mom costume. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Just because I added a denim jacket.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> A fabulous idea & tribute.
> He looks too nice to pee in a handbag. Mysterious, indeed.
> 
> Great autumn casual approach. Nice bag design for travel & errands.
> 
> hehe--how things seem to happen, all too often.
> -----
> I continue to haul around deadly ponies & loewe purse combo.
> People seem to enjoy how elephant peeks from bag pocket. Sort of grin & stare at it.
> Taking a break here:
> View attachment 3478669
> 
> Girl with blue lipstick & her boyfriend  stopped by. To tell me she thought I was gorgeous.
> I never respond to such compliments well.
> And usually mumble awkwardly about not being Anne Hathaway.



Those bag pictures are great! The contrast of the green and orange is stunnig! 



Mariapia said:


> What a lovely compliment, remainsilly, coming from a total stranger!
> It must have brightened up your day!



I totally agree with this! 



Murphy47 said:


> Running more errands while wearing the Suburban Mom costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479427
> 
> Just because I added a denim jacket.



Hello Murphy!
It is already 4:25pm on this side and I had a busy day at the office. Still there, but I am ready to go into the Happy Hour for some adult beverages, soon.  Yay! I hope I get home as we still have construction work going on on the railroads. 
I like your Suburban Mom costume very much. The top is adorable and matches your bag perfectly! 


Hope all islanders have a nice day!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Those bag pictures are great! The contrast of the green and orange is stunnig!
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree with this!
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Murphy!
> It is already 4:25pm on this side and I had a busy day at the office. Still there, but I am ready to go into the Happy Hour for some adult beverages, soon.  Yay! I hope I get home as we still have construction work going on on the railroads.
> I like your Suburban Mom costume very much. The top is adorable and matches your bag perfectly!
> 
> 
> Hope all islanders have a nice day!



Please enjoy an adult beverage! It IS  THIRSTY THIRSDAY after all [emoji482]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Please enjoy an adult beverage! It IS  THIRSTY THIRSDAY after all [emoji482]



It definitely is!!! 
I had tons of fun again watching the crazy today....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It definitely is!!!
> I had tons of fun again watching the crazy today....



What is it Oprah used to say?
When you see crazy coming,cross the street. 
But then you miss all the fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> What is it Oprah used to say?
> When you see crazy coming,cross the street.
> But then you miss all the fun.



Oprah is correct. But, on some days it would be better to run and miss the fun. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Waiting for a Long Island Icetea. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3479460
> 
> 
> Waiting for a Long Island Icetea. [emoji4]



I just love that bag!!! 
Hope the bev is tasty.


----------



## remainsilly

Sounds a busy day for islanders.
Loving the cheerful colors/patterns worn!

I *finally* switched bags.
Happy Autumn, everyone. 
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oxblood-bays-la-vie-sauvage-silk-jpg.3479504/


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3479460
> 
> 
> Waiting for a Long Island Icetea. [emoji4]


Wow! I am envious!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Sounds a busy day for islanders.
> Loving the cheerful colors/patterns worn!
> 
> I *finally* switched bags.
> Happy Autumn, everyone.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oxblood-bays-la-vie-sauvage-silk-jpg.3479504/


Envious again! Lovely Mulb and H scarf!
Our fellow Islanders are the best!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I just love that bag!!!
> Hope the bev is tasty.



Yep. It was. [emoji3]




And thank you so much for the bag compliments. [emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> Sounds a busy day for islanders.
> Loving the cheerful colors/patterns worn!
> 
> I *finally* switched bags.
> Happy Autumn, everyone.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oxblood-bays-la-vie-sauvage-silk-jpg.3479504/



This is one pretty bag and scarf. You are a very lucky lady. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> Wow! I am envious!



Thank you. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Running more errands while wearing the Suburban Mom costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3479427
> 
> Just because I added a denim jacket.


Great bag and blouse, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sounds a busy day for islanders.
> Loving the cheerful colors/patterns worn!
> 
> I *finally* switched bags.
> Happy Autumn, everyone.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oxblood-bays-la-vie-sauvage-silk-jpg.3479504/



Awesome!!
Island ladies have perfect taste.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome!!
> Island ladies have perfect taste.



Yes! Absolutely. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! It took me 2 hours to get to the office today. Thank you train. At work hell broke loose. Unbelievable. Now I am on my way back home again and I hope everyone is ok. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! It took me 2 hours to get to the office today. Thank you train. At work hell broke loose. Unbelievable. Now I am on my way back home again and I hope everyone is ok. [emoji4]



Sorry to hear that. 
Glad you are fine!!!!!
Packing for our road trip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Husbands only job is to pack cooler. 
Doesn't like any of them. Is on third cooler. Hopefully on road soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Good grief, Ludmilla. 
Doesn't seem like the Germans can catch a break.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! It took me 2 hours to get to the office today. Thank you train. At work hell broke loose. Unbelievable. Now I am on my way back home again and I hope everyone is ok. [emoji4]


Oh no.￼ Sounds ominous.

I attacked a book sale.
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oxblood-nvt-bays-book-sale-jpg.3480253/
Then was scowled at by a sparrow.
Who adamantly stood by my cafe chair. Until I conceded defeat & dropped crumbs for it.
Less annoying than trains. But quite chirp-chirpy & hoppy. Once its friends arrived.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Glad you are fine!!!!!
> Packing for our road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480360
> 
> Husbands only job is to pack cooler.
> Doesn't like any of them. Is on third cooler. Hopefully on road soon.


Am finishing my trip packing.
Have to hide suitcase. Or man in my life will try to stuff a teddy bear inside.
So I don't get too lonely.
Teddy bears shove over the 7 kg weight limit, sadly.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! It took me 2 hours to get to the office today. Thank you train. At work hell broke loose. Unbelievable. Now I am on my way back home again and I hope everyone is ok. [emoji4]


Thank God, it's Friday, Ludmilla!
No trains ( I have been there) no jerk ( I have been there too) just a relaxing weekend ahead.
Make yourself a good cup of tea, play your favourite CD , have a nice dinner and relax ! It's an order


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Am finishing my trip packing.
> Have to hide suitcase. Or man in my life will try to stuff a teddy bear inside.
> So I don't get too lonely.
> Teddy bears shove over the 7 kg weight limit, sadly.


I know what you mean, remainsilly. 
Teddy bears are a girl's best friends.....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Glad you are fine!!!!!
> Packing for our road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480360
> 
> Husbands only job is to pack cooler.
> Doesn't like any of them. Is on third cooler. Hopefully on road soon.


Have a nice trip, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Have a nice trip, Murphy!



Thanks! 
Out the door now!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> Out the door now!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear that.
> Glad you are fine!!!!!
> Packing for our road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3480360
> 
> Husbands only job is to pack cooler.
> Doesn't like any of them. Is on third cooler. Hopefully on road soon.



Have a very nice trip, Murpy. Hope you had tons of fun! [emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> Oh no.￼ Sounds ominous.
> 
> I attacked a book sale.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oxblood-nvt-bays-book-sale-jpg.3480253/
> Then was scowled at by a sparrow.
> Who adamantly stood by my cafe chair. Until I conceded defeat & dropped crumbs for it.
> Less annoying than trains. But quite chirp-chirpy & hoppy. Once its friends arrived.



Love that picture. I [emoji173]️ books and bags. [emoji4]

Sparrows can be annoying, but fun. [emoji3]



remainsilly said:


> Am finishing my trip packing.
> Have to hide suitcase. Or man in my life will try to stuff a teddy bear inside.
> So I don't get too lonely.
> Teddy bears shove over the 7 kg weight limit, sadly.



Teddy bears are great for trips. You need a mini bear for 7kg luggage. [emoji6]



Mariapia said:


> Thank God, it's Friday, Ludmilla!
> No trains ( I have been there) no jerk ( I have been there too) just a relaxing weekend ahead.
> Make yourself a good cup of tea, play your favourite CD , have a nice dinner and relax ! It's an order



Hehehe. I want to watch a DVD this evening. Good thing is that Monday is a holiday around here. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Have a very nice trip, Murpy. Hope you had tons of fun! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Love that picture. I [emoji173]️ books and bags. [emoji4]
> 
> Sparrows can be annoying, but fun. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy bears are great for trips. You need a mini bear for 7kg luggage. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. I want to watch a DVD this evening. Good thing is that Monday is a holiday around here. [emoji3][
> 
> 
> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a very nice trip, Murpy. Hope you had tons of fun! [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Love that picture. I [emoji173]️ books and bags. [emoji4]
> 
> Sparrows can be annoying, but fun. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Teddy bears are great for trips. You need a mini bear for 7kg luggage. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. I want to watch a DVD this evening. Good thing is that Monday is a holiday around here. [emoji3]
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Great, Ludmilla! 
I am reassured!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Seems that yesterday was special....
I had to take the train in the morning. As my brother and I were going back to the station, someone offered to drive us back home .
The gentleman had a lovely car with sliding doors...
Well, as I was getting into the fancy vehicle, my right hand got stuck in the car door!
Don't ask me how It happened, I don't know....
The pain was awful! 
There are things I cannot do and cleaning the flat this morning was a challenge.
Nothing appears to be broken though....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Seems that yesterday was special....
> I had to take the train in the morning. As my brother and I were going back to the station, someone offered to drive us back home .
> The gentleman had a lovely car with sliding doors...
> Well, as I was getting into the fancy vehicle, my right hand got stuck in the car door!
> Don't ask me how It happened, I don't know....
> The pain was awful!
> There are things I cannot do and cleaning the flat this morning was a challenge.
> Nothing appears to be broken though....



Shutting your hand in the car door is Agonizing. Ice packs as much as possible.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Seems that yesterday was special....
> I had to take the train in the morning. As my brother and I were going back to the station, someone offered to drive us back home .
> The gentleman had a lovely car with sliding doors...
> Well, as I was getting into the fancy vehicle, my right hand got stuck in the car door!
> Don't ask me how It happened, I don't know....
> The pain was awful!
> There are things I cannot do and cleaning the flat this morning was a challenge.
> Nothing appears to be broken though....



Oh dear, Mariapia!! I hope your hand heals quickly. You should visit a doctor, if it keeps hurting. Can you move your fingers?


----------



## Ludmilla

Just wanting to assure all islanders that everything is ok around here. The day at work was hellish yesterday and when I posted my head was dizzy and i got lost in translation somehow. [emoji3]

I am still tired, but went out to do some shopping (several pairs of tights). One of my neglected bags was with me. Signorina Postina. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Just wanting to assure all islanders that everything is ok around here. The day at work was hellish yesterday and when I posted my head was dizzy and i got lost in translation somehow. [emoji3]
> 
> I am still tired, but went out to do some shopping (several pairs of tights). One of my neglected bags was with me. Signorina Postina. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3481100
> 
> View attachment 3481101



The Signorina is lovely as always!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The Signorina is lovely as always!



Thank you! [emoji8] How is your trip going?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Well, as I was getting into the fancy vehicle, my right hand got stuck in the car door!
> Don't ask me how It happened, I don't know....
> The pain was awful!


Oh no!
Chocolate is the answer.
However, is my answer for every tough situation/injury.￼
Helps.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji8] How is your trip going?



Good so far. The usual travel annoyances: mainly other people. 
Off to see the bands now! 
Have a great day ladies.


----------



## remainsilly

Found another love note in "love note pocket."
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/2-55-227-love-note-jpg.3480690/
Is *vast* improvement over last note, which read, "You look nice in green."
To balance such sweetness, man in my life destroyed another set of vehicle tires. 
Keeping it real, baby.


----------



## remainsilly

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/imageuploadedbypurseforum1475326263-215631-jpg.3481100/
Ludmilla-- the whole look, especially your shoes!
What brand/type?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/imageuploadedbypurseforum1475326263-215631-jpg.3481100/
> Ludmilla-- the whole look, especially your shoes!
> What brand/type?



Haha. Thank you. [emoji4] the shoes are Tamaris. I have them for several years now and they are falling apart. It is their last autumn before the inevitable dustbin.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good so far. The usual travel annoyances: mainly other people.
> Off to see the bands now!
> Have a great day ladies.



Try to ignore the people and have fun with the bands. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Found another love note in "love note pocket."
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/2-55-227-love-note-jpg.3480690/
> Is *vast* improvement over last note, which read, "You look nice in green."
> To balance such sweetness, man in my life destroyed another set of vehicle tires.
> Keeping it real, baby.



Hehehe. The note might need improvement, but it is still very romantic. [emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear, Mariapia!! I hope your hand heals quickly. You should visit a doctor, if it keeps hurting. Can you move your fingers?


I can move my fingers but I cannot shake hands, lift things, use a sponge or hoover the floor...Washing my hair is a nightmare too... but .... all in all I survive....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Oh no!
> Chocolate is the answer.
> However, is my answer for every tough situation/injury.￼
> Helps.


Chocolate? Wonderful!
It's like the cup of tea in England! Supposed to heal all wounds...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just wanting to assure all islanders that everything is ok around here. The day at work was hellish yesterday and when I posted my head was dizzy and i got lost in translation somehow. [emoji3]
> 
> I am still tired, but went out to do some shopping (several pairs of tights). One of my neglected bags was with me. Signorina Postina. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3481100
> 
> View attachment 3481101


Retail therapy is the best, Ludmilla..
And with la signorina, it's even better!
As for lost in translation.....I can relate.
By the way, I have seen Sofia Coppola's movie a couple of times and ....I always ended in tears...
What a great picture!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good so far. The usual travel annoyances: mainly other people.
> Off to see the bands now!
> Have a great day ladies.


Forget about those people, Murphy.
Just enjoy yourself!


----------



## remainsilly

Someone brought his stinky hedgehog toy. 
Then fell asleep. On my foot.
Sunday's dog moments.￼


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Forget about those people, Murphy.
> Just enjoy yourself!



How is your hand doing? Any better?



remainsilly said:


> Someone brought his stinky hedgehog toy.
> Then fell asleep. On my foot.
> Sunday's dog moments.￼
> View attachment 3482215



Aww. Too cute. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How is your hand doing? Any better?
> 
> 
> 
> Aww. Too cute. [emoji4]


My hand is better. I had applied arnica but the pain was worse. I had to get up in the middle of the night to wash my hands to get rid of that "remedy"....
How are you, Ludmilla? I hope you are making the most of your long week-end.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Someone brought his stinky hedgehog toy.
> Then fell asleep. On my foot.
> Sunday's dog moments.￼
> View attachment 3482215


Lovely dog ! And great moment!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My hand is better. I had applied arnica but the pain was worse. I had to get up in the middle of the night to wash my hands to get rid of that "remedy"....
> How are you, Ludmilla? I hope you are making the most of your long week-end.



Oh no, perhaps you had an allergic reaction to the arnica? 
At least your hand is better now.
I have been quite lazy today and read the latest Fred Vargas novel (it was puplished last year in G). The weather is pretty bad. [emoji299]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no, perhaps you had an allergic reaction to the arnica?
> At least your hand is better now.
> I have been quite lazy today and read the latest Fred Vargas novel (it was puplished last year in G). The weather is pretty bad. [emoji299]️


Yes, same when I apply some nail polish...excruciating  pain!
I have never read Fred Vargas, shame on me!
But she is very successful here.
And perfect when the weather is bad and when you are home stuck. A lovely and cozy moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, same when I apply some nail polish...excruciating  pain!
> I have never read Fred Vargas, shame on me!
> But she is very successful here.
> And perfect when the weather is bad and when you are home stuck. A lovely and cozy moment.



How strange that you are in pain when you apply some nail polish. [emoji15] Did you have this kind of pain before your hand got between the car door?

I do not read a lot of crime novels. But, I love Vargas. I can read her books only on weekends. As soon as I start I have to read the whole novel. The cases are always completely strange (and a bit creepy), but her way of drawing the characters of the novel is so special. She has a certain way of describing them.

If you ever get the chance of reading one of her books - do it. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How strange that you are in pain when you apply some nail polish. [emoji15] Did you have this kind of pain before your hand got between the car door?
> 
> I do not read a lot of crime novels. But, I love Vargas. I can read her books only on weekends. As soon as I start I have to read the whole novel. The cases are always completely strange (and a bit creepy), but her way of drawing the characters of the novel is so special. She has a certain way of describing them.
> 
> If you ever get the chance of reading one of her books - do it. [emoji3]


The nail polish issue started about 5 years ago. Now,  before  I buy one, I always test it on one of my nails, I then wait two or three hours and if it passes the test, I go back to the store.
A TPF member wrote in the Hermès subforum that she had to resell her H bags because she had become allergic to...H leather.
Why we suddenly develop allergies is a mystery to me.

I read a lot of crime novels, especially by American authors.
My favourite is Michael Connelly.
If you haven't read " The Poet", rush to the bookshop or the library and you will get addicted to M.Connelly's novels....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The nail polish issue started about 5 years ago. Now,  before  I buy one, I always test it on one of my nails, I then wait two or three hours and if it passes the test, I go back to the store.
> A TPF member wrote in the Hermès subforum that she had to resell her H bags because she had become allergic to...H leather.
> Why we suddenly develop allergies is a mystery to me.
> 
> I read a lot of crime novels, especially by American authors.
> My favourite is Michael Connelly.
> If you haven't read " The Poet", rush to the bookshop or the library and you will get addicted to M.Connelly's novels....



Connelly is EXCELLENT. Can't put them down. 
Weekend went well all things considered. 
The band place 4th in their division. They weren't happy, but not ticked off either. 
Weather was beautiful this morning where we were, but got gloomy as we crossed the state towards home. 
Back to Mom duties.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The nail polish issue started about 5 years ago. Now,  before  I buy one, I always test it on one of my nails, I then wait two or three hours and if it passes the test, I go back to the store.
> A TPF member wrote in the Hermès subforum that she had to resell her H bags because she had become allergic to...H leather.
> Why we suddenly develop allergies is a mystery to me.
> 
> I read a lot of crime novels, especially by American authors.
> My favourite is Michael Connelly.
> If you haven't read " The Poet", rush to the bookshop or the library and you will get addicted to M.Connelly's novels....



I read about the allergic reaction thanks to H leathers, too. [emoji15] Scary.

How is your hand doing? 

Thanks for recommending Connelly. I will take a look at it. [emoji4]



Murphy47 said:


> Connelly is EXCELLENT. Can't put them down.
> Weekend went well all things considered.
> The band place 4th in their division. They weren't happy, but not ticked off either.
> Weather was beautiful this morning where we were, but got gloomy as we crossed the state towards home.
> Back to Mom duties.



Place #4 is always a bit disappointing.


----------



## Ludmilla

I spent the whole holiday today washing curtains. My back hurts and I am exhausted now. Already packed the bag for tomorrow. 
How was your Monday?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I spent the whole holiday today washing curtains. My back hurts and I am exhausted now. Already packed the bag for tomorrow.
> How was your Monday?


Saw movie last night. 
http://s3.foxmovies.com/foxmovies/p.../peregrins-film-headerv1-front-main-stage.jpg
Definitely nothing like books.
And bit...blandly confusing?
But loved skeletons vs. monsters battle!

Today, need to mend cloth tote handle--heavy weight of candy/sodas tore it, being sneaky-sneaked into movie.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Saw movie last night.
> http://s3.foxmovies.com/foxmovies/p.../peregrins-film-headerv1-front-main-stage.jpg
> Definitely nothing like books.
> And bit...blandly confusing?
> But loved skeletons vs. monsters battle!
> 
> Today, need to mend cloth tote handle--heavy weight of candy/sodas tore it, being sneaky-sneaked into movie.



Sorry to hear the movie was a disappointment. 
Best bag for sneaking into movies is definitely a Vera Bradley. Never had a problem with ripping or tearing no matter how many snacks I'm sneaking.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I spent the whole holiday today washing curtains. My back hurts and I am exhausted now. Already packed the bag for tomorrow.
> How was your Monday?



Boring Monday here. 
Still working on laundry and had to cook. 
Silly family wants to eat.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Boring Monday here.
> Still working on laundry and had to cook.
> Silly family wants to eat.



Tuesday is take Mom out day. 
Probably the last outing for lightweight clothes and summer bag. 
I will miss sandals! 
Not a boots and sweater girl. 
Would love to retire to the Island where it's always warm and the mole rats are friendly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boring Monday here.
> Still working on laundry and had to cook.
> Silly family wants to eat.





Murphy47 said:


> Tuesday is take Mom out day.
> Probably the last outing for lightweight clothes and summer bag.
> I will miss sandals!
> Not a boots and sweater girl.
> Would love to retire to the Island where it's always warm and the mole rats are friendly.



I have a boring Tuesday at the office. Trying to avoid work. And the jerk boss. 
Bag of this week is my look-a-like Bays. Serious autumnal weather around here. With dark, cold and wet mornings and evenings. Going to post a pic later.
Hope you have fun on your take Mom out day! Were do you want to go? Anywhere fancy? To our favorite bar?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have a boring Tuesday at the office. Trying to avoid work. And the jerk boss.
> Bag of this week is my look-a-like Bays. Serious autumnal weather around here. With dark, cold and wet mornings and evenings. Going to post a pic later.
> Hope you have fun on your take Mom out day! Were do you want to go? Anywhere fancy? To our favorite bar?



Mom likes to go to the Mall and eat at upscale sandwich places. 
Tomorrow I will be hitting our fav bar with my best friend Gwen for some beverages and girl talk.


----------



## remainsilly

I received last shot of preventative vaccine series.
Will get haircut. Decide which sunglasses to pack. 
So, rather less fun that meeting Gwen for girl chat. Or carrying great leather handbag through foggy autumn mist.￼

If all goes to plan, should post now & again through October.
Nothing has gone to plan, thus far...

Lived on tropical island for few years, Murphy.
Lack of seasons becomes bit sad.
But geckos were nice.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I received last shot of preventative vaccine series.
> Will get haircut. Decide which sunglasses to pack.
> So, rather less fun that meeting Gwen for girl chat. Or carrying great leather handbag through foggy autumn mist.￼
> 
> If all goes to plan, should post now & again through October.
> Nothing has gone to plan, thus far...
> 
> Lived on tropical island for few years, Murphy.
> Lack of seasons becomes bit sad.
> But geckos were nice.



I like Geckos. 
I lived in Las Vegas for 4 years. Never missed seasons. 
Will look forward to reading post of your adventures.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Mom likes to go to the Mall and eat at upscale sandwich places.
> Tomorrow I will be hitting our fav bar with my best friend Gwen for some beverages and girl talk.



Mall and upscale sandwiches sound really great. As does girl talk with Gwen and beverages at our fav bar. Enjoy! [emoji4]



remainsilly said:


> I received last shot of preventative vaccine series.
> Will get haircut. Decide which sunglasses to pack.
> So, rather less fun that meeting Gwen for girl chat. Or carrying great leather handbag through foggy autumn mist.￼
> 
> If all goes to plan, should post now & again through October.
> Nothing has gone to plan, thus far...
> 
> Lived on tropical island for few years, Murphy.
> Lack of seasons becomes bit sad.
> But geckos were nice.



I really hope you can post during your trip and share some adventures. This would be great. [emoji3]



Murphy47 said:


> I like Geckos.
> I lived in Las Vegas for 4 years. Never missed seasons.
> Will look forward to reading post of your adventures.



I need the season. I fear I would go crazy without seasons.

Here is the bag (and the fav scarf). [emoji4]




The burgundy shoes are not a perfect fit, though. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
I am really looking forward to some bag action pics at our favorite bar. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello my lovely fellow islanders from Pinch Purse Island!

Soon, very soon (in 21 days that is) we are going to celebrate our *second anniversary* here on our lovely island. We, our bags, our sweet landlord of the Happy Mackerel, Ms Flyingneedle, many others and the mole rats have lived through much adventures during this long time.

Although Fim, our beloved founder of this happy place is still missing in action, we should celebrate our second anniversary full force. So, here is the deal: we need to start the planning as soon as possible. Who is going to tell the landlord what adult beverages and other goodies are needed? Who is going to tell Ms Flyingneedle that we are NOT going to crotchet a Dolce and Gabbana look-a-like? 



And finally – who is going to keep the mole rats at bay? We should invite Daniel C over again and I do not want mole rats around him.

And, just to refresh your memories regarding the program of last year:

The male dancing combo "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" was a major success last year. Yes, they caused some chaos at the Mackerel and I think we chased them around quite a bit, but all in all it was fun!



Should we invite them again? Or should we give the “Pink Flamingos” a chance?



Another option are the “Silent Sailors”.




Please share your thoughts, ladies. Who needs to be on our very special guest list? What activities should we indulge in?

(Murphy, the refusal letter of Daniel C is still missing. Did one of the mole rats ate it or is it under your pillow?)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello my lovely fellow islanders from Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> Soon, very soon (in 21 days that is) we are going to celebrate our *second anniversary* here on our lovely island. We, our bags, our sweet landlord of the Happy Mackerel, Ms Flyingneedle, many others and the mole rats have lived through much adventures during this long time.
> 
> Although Fim, our beloved founder of this happy place is still missing in action, we should celebrate our second anniversary full force. So, here is the deal: we need to start the planning as soon as possible. Who is going to tell the landlord what adult beverages and other goodies are needed? Who is going to tell Ms Flyingneedle that we are NOT going to crotchet a Dolce and Gabbana look-a-like?
> View attachment 3485014
> 
> 
> And finally – who is going to keep the mole rats at bay? We should invite Daniel C over again and I do not want mole rats around him.
> 
> And, just to refresh your memories regarding the program of last year:
> 
> The male dancing combo "Fat Swans On Very Thin Ice" was a major success last year. Yes, they caused some chaos at the Mackerel and I think we chased them around quite a bit, but all in all it was fun!
> View attachment 3485011
> 
> 
> Should we invite them again? Or should we give the “Pink Flamingos” a chance?
> View attachment 3485012
> 
> 
> Another option are the “Silent Sailors”.
> View attachment 3485021
> 
> 
> 
> Please share your thoughts, ladies. Who needs to be on our very special guest list? What activities should we indulge in?
> 
> (Murphy, the refusal letter of Daniel C is still missing. Did one of the mole rats ate it or is it under your pillow?)



Ladies, no action pics today. 
Alas, the plague from the band trip has caught me and I have a slight fever today. A little rest and some aspirin should fix me right up. 
I do not have the letter from Mr. C. Did we not post it on the dart board with his photo and use it for target practice? My memory is vague on that point. 
All 3 entertainment choices look appealing. Will need to think on it. 
As for a craft, while Mrs. Flyingneedle has chosen a wonderful project, I am sure it is FAR BEYOND my talents.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, no action pics today.
> Alas, the plague from the band trip has caught me and I have a slight fever today. A little rest and some aspirin should fix me right up.
> I do not have the letter from Mr. C. Did we not post it on the dart board with his photo and use it for target practice? My memory is vague on that point.
> All 3 entertainment choices look appealing. Will need to think on it.
> As for a craft, while Mrs. Flyingneedle has chosen a wonderful project, I am sure it is FAR BEYOND my talents.



Oh no, I hope you get better real soon, we need you for our party planing!

Yes. I already thought about inviting all male ballett troops and make a contest. This would provide us with a lot of fun. More fun than Mrs Flyingneedle's project for sure. [emoji3]

Hmm. Daniel C's letter on the dartboard? This sounds strangely familiar... We need to do more research. Maybe the landlord knows more... 

Get well soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Dear islanders,




more days to go until our Big Second Anniversary Fiesta! 

as everybody is busy or not feeling really well, I started with the preparations. I asked our landlord, if the Happy Mackerel is available for us on the 26th of October. He had a fit for almost 10 minutes. Screamed something about dartboards, fire, needles and other stuff. I gave him some peppermint tea and he burnt his tongue. After that, he was silent for another 10 minutes. I mean deadly silent.   So, I gave him a cup of hot milk. Then he started grumbling and mumbling. He had another fit. More hot milk (with honey) for him.


But, I am happy to tell you now, that our Big Second Anniversary Fiesta is going to take place at the Happy Mackerel.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Dear islanders,
> 
> View attachment 3485941
> 
> 
> more days to go until our Big Second Anniversary Fiesta!
> 
> as everybody is busy or not feeling really well, I started with the preparations. I asked our landlord, if the Happy Mackerel is available for us on the 26th of October. He had a fit for almost 10 minutes. Screamed something about dartboards, fire, needles and other stuff. I gave him some peppermint tea and he burnt his tongue. After that, he was silent for another 10 minutes. I mean deadly silent.   So, I gave him a cup of hot milk. Then he started grumbling and mumbling. He had another fit. More hot milk (with honey) for him.
> 
> 
> But, I am happy to tell you now, that our Big Second Anniversary Fiesta is going to take place at the Happy Mackerel.



That is the best news I've heard all morning. 
I was just thinking of you and the party. 
Will rack brain for some fun things to to do. 
I vote for the Flamingos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is the best news I've heard all morning.
> I was just thinking of you and the party.
> Will rack brain for some fun things to to do.
> I vote for the Flamingos.



Great!
I fear with everyone else busy and/or on travel the party planning will rest on our shoulders. I am still undecided about the Flamingos. The sailors look promising, too. I already thought about the mayhem we could do with that blonde wig. 
How are you feeling today? Did the aspirin any good?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Great!
> I fear with everyone else busy and/or on travel the party planning will rest on our shoulders. I am still undecided about the Flamingos. The sailors look promising, too. I already thought about the mayhem we could do with that blonde wig.
> How are you feeling today? Did the aspirin any good?



Managed to avoid migraine. Temp almost normal. So back to a normal day today. 
What if we have a dance contest with all three groups? More fun that way. 
Sorry to hear landlord was resistant. 
He's so fickle. 
Some days he loves us, some days not. 
He never really tells us "NO" though does he?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Managed to avoid migraine. Temp almost normal. So back to a normal day today.
> What if we have a dance contest with all three groups? More fun that way.
> Sorry to hear landlord was resistant.
> He's so fickle.
> Some days he loves us, some days not.
> He never really tells us "NO" though does he?



I am glad that you are feeling better, today. Obviously. yesterday was a migraine day on all continents. I had to go to bed at 8.30 pm. 
A dance contest sounds fun. I am imagining to get both groups on different tables. Hehehehe.
Yes, our landlord IS fickle. Probably, he had migraine, too. It is hard to say "no" when you have to drink as much hot milk as I forced on him.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am glad that you are feeling better, today. Obviously. yesterday was a migraine day on all continents. I had to go to bed at 8.30 pm.
> A dance contest sounds fun. I am imagining to get both groups on different tables. Hehehehe.
> Yes, our landlord IS fickle. Probably, he had migraine, too. It is hard to say "no" when you have to drink as much hot milk as I forced on him.



You are such a good guest! Hot milk doesn't help me any more since I am on the far side of menopause. 
Sounds like this party is off to a good start!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You are such a good guest! Hot milk doesn't help me any more since I am on the far side of menopause.
> Sounds like this party is off to a good start!


Admittedly, I felt a bit mean forcing all that hot milk on him until he said "yes". 
Yes, I think our party will be a huge event. For everyone. Perhaps not for the mole rats.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I felt a bit mean forcing all that hot milk on him until he said "yes".
> Yes, I think our party will be a huge event. For everyone. Perhaps not for the mole rats.



Due to the rapid breeding of mole rats, I feel that more will be on hand for this celebration. 
Plans are going well it seems. 
Dance contest. 
Craft. 
We need a fall drink special and some sort of nosh. 
I had a dish called "frico" in Kansa City that was awesome. 
Fried cheese with shrimp, onions and leeks. 
Maybe served with a hearty pumpkin lager?


----------



## remainsilly

Oh, look.
I found some time to shop.￼￼


Razzle scarf in ink, silk georgette.

Hope our islanders feel better soon.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, look.
> I found some time to shop.￼￼
> View attachment 3486510
> 
> Razzle scarf in ink, silk georgette.
> 
> Hope our islanders feel better soon.



Gorgeous.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, look.
> I found some time to shop.￼￼
> View attachment 3486510
> 
> Razzle scarf in ink, silk georgette.
> 
> Hope our islanders feel better soon.



This is soooooooo beautiful!
I am in awe how you managed to find some time for shopping.  Well, first things first.


----------



## Ludmilla

days are left for party planning. I wrote invitation letters to the Pink Flamingos and the Silent Sailors. I did not say anything about a possible dance contest. I think it’s fun to surprise the boys. Anyone knows another interesting male dancing company? The Chippendales are NOT able to come. I got their letter of refusal, yesterday. Obviously, they heard rumours about our *Second Anniversary Fiesta* and declined before we were able to invite them. Chickens!

Our lovely landlord wants details of the menu card. He is opting for Halloween related food, pumpkins and the like. What do you ladies think of his idea?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Due to the rapid breeding of mole rats, I feel that more will be on hand for this celebration.
> Plans are going well it seems.
> Dance contest.
> Craft.
> We need a fall drink special and some sort of nosh.
> I had a dish called "frico" in Kansa City that was awesome.
> Fried cheese with shrimp, onions and leeks.
> Maybe served with a hearty pumpkin lager?



Hmmm. We should find some way to hold the mole rats at least a tiny bit at bay. Our landlord is already nervous about them getting somehow into his food storage.
A hearty pumpkin lager should work well with the intended Halloween menu card.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. We should find some way to hold the mole rats at least a tiny bit at bay. Our landlord is already nervous about them getting somehow into his food storage.
> A hearty pumpkin lager should work well with the intended Halloween menu card.



Possibly the only way to keep mole rats under control would be to let them have their own food and bev. 
I will work on separate menu just for them.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3486745
> 
> 
> 
> days are left for party planning. I wrote invitation letters to the Pink Flamingos and the Silent Sailors. I did not say anything about a possible dance contest. I think it’s fun to surprise the boys. Anyone knows another interesting male dancing company? The Chippendales are NOT able to come. I got their letter of refusal, yesterday. Obviously, they heard rumours about our *Second Anniversary Fiesta* and declined before we were able to invite them. Chickens!
> 
> Our lovely landlord wants details of the menu card. He is opting for Halloween related food, pumpkins and the like. What do you ladies think of his idea?



I  agree the Chippendales are [emoji215]!!
We gave them such an enthusiastic welcome last year I am surprised at their refusal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Possibly the only way to keep mole rats under control would be to let them have their own food and bev.
> I will work on separate menu just for them.



Great! A seperate menu for the mole rats sounds great. We could put some sleep pills into it?!



Murphy47 said:


> I  agree the Chippendales are [emoji215]!!
> We gave them such an enthusiastic welcome last year I am surprised at their refusal.



I am surprised, too. You should think that those boys want an enthusiatic audience...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Great! A seperate menu for the mole rats sounds great. We could put some sleep pills into it?!
> 
> 
> 
> I am surprised, too. You should think that those boys want an enthusiatic audience...



Well, we did get a LITTLE boisterous. But certainly not scary. 
A little Valium for the mole rats is an excellent idea my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well, we did get a LITTLE boisterous. But certainly not scary.
> A little Valium for the mole rats is an excellent idea my friend.



No, we were pretty tame. No open fire and glue guns were involved. [emoji6]

Good. I'll take a note that you are in charge of the Valium Menu for the mole rats.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, we were pretty tame. No open fire and glue guns were involved. [emoji6]
> 
> Good. I'll take a note that you are in charge of the Valium Menu for the mole rats.



You bet!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You bet!



Hehehe. We just need to take care that no one else eats the Valium Menu. Sleeping male dancing groups wouldn't be too good. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. We just need to take care that no one else eats the Valium Menu. Sleeping male dancing groups wouldn't be too good. [emoji3]



I shall find mole rat suitable bowls and place on floor with sign. 
Valium and cocktails do not mix.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I shall find mole rat suitable bowls and place on floor with sign.
> Valium and cocktails do not mix.



Nope. They absolutely don't.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nope. They absolutely don't.



Tonight is Senior Night at the Football game. All sports seniors get announced and there's a group picture. It's also PARENT night, which means I have to wear THIS as opposed to something warm and outdoorsy. Last one of these. Sort of sad, but I am ready for the next phase.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Tonight is Senior Night at the Football game. All sports seniors get announced and there's a group picture. It's also PARENT night, which means I have to wear THIS as opposed to something warm and outdoorsy. Last one of these. Sort of sad, but I am ready for the next phase.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487148



You look great in that outfit! I love black, white and red together. I hope you had a wonderful evening. [emoji4]

It's always sad when something ends, but it is also the start of something new.

Hehehe. Ages ago my mother was so happy when I, her youngest, left school. Not long. Because soon after that she was in charge of her grandchild who is 9 years younger than I. And went to school at that time. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's day 


on our huge planning marathon for our 2nd anniversary. The Valium Menu for the mole rats is fixed.
How about cakes and sweets? What should we indulge in?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's day
> View attachment 3487604
> 
> on our huge planning marathon for our 2nd anniversary. The Valium Menu for the mole rats is fixed.
> How about cakes and sweets? What should we indulge in?



First, for the Mole Rats: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This should keep them happy and "mellow" so as not to offend our fickle landlord. 
Next, a refreshing fall beverage:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Tasty and relaxing. 
Still undecided on the main course, but I will keep thinking. 
For dessert:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pumpkin cupcakes are always a hit this time of year. 
After a delicious repast, possibly the crochet D&G with lessons from Mrs. Flyingneedle. 
Next, some sport. 


Anyone with photos of an annoying boss can bring those to add to the merriment. 
Finally, the dance contest. 
The Fat Swans, or the Flamingos, can perform atop the tables and we shall sing along and throw flowers to show our appreciation. 
I shall be bringing my LC black Neo just in case the festivities get, um, boisterous.


----------



## Murphy47

Todays culinary delight. It make work with our Anniversary Festival. 
Apples, potatoes, chicken sausage.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3487758


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> First, for the Mole Rats:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487635
> 
> This should keep them happy and "mellow" so as not to offend our fickle landlord.
> Next, a refreshing fall beverage:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487638
> 
> Tasty and relaxing.
> Still undecided on the main course, but I will keep thinking.
> For dessert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487639
> 
> Pumpkin cupcakes are always a hit this time of year.
> After a delicious repast, possibly the crochet D&G with lessons from Mrs. Flyingneedle.
> Next, some sport.
> View attachment 3487641
> 
> Anyone with photos of an annoying boss can bring those to add to the merriment.
> Finally, the dance contest.
> The Fat Swans, or the Flamingos, can perform atop the tables and we shall sing along and throw flowers to show our appreciation.
> I shall be bringing my LC black Neo just in case the festivities get, um, boisterous.



Oh. You are already working on the details! The little cake looks delicious. [emoji4]
No answers from our male dancers, yet. [emoji58] I hope I will get some news on Monday.



Murphy47 said:


> Todays culinary delight. It make work with our Anniversary Festival.
> Apples, potatoes, chicken sausage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3487758



That looks tasty! Yum. Brew some coffee, I'm coming over with  fresh cheesecake.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. You are already working on the details! The little cake looks delicious. [emoji4]
> No answers from our male dancers, yet. [emoji58] I hope I will get some news on Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> That looks tasty! Yum. Brew some coffee, I'm coming over with  fresh cheesecake.
> 
> View attachment 3487781



That looks sooooo yummy! 
I am grabbing my fork.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That looks sooooo yummy!
> I am grabbing my fork.



Do so. It started vanishing already. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy, you look stunning in photo!
Oh yes, open the new life chapter. Embrace joy of less laundry, more time for bag shopping.￼￼

Ludmilla, omg cheesecake!
Had marmite on toast & banana for breakfast. Cheesecake wins.￼

Speaking of bags (& Baggins), here's artistic representation of my larking about in Hobbiton.



Party looks sooooo fun! Great ideas, fellow islanders.
Off on another adventure, now.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Murphy, you look stunning in photo!
> Oh yes, open the new life chapter. Embrace joy of less laundry, more time for bag shopping.￼￼
> 
> Ludmilla, omg cheesecake!
> Had marmite on toast & banana for breakfast. Cheesecake wins.￼
> 
> Speaking of bags (& Baggins), here's artistic representation of my larking about in Hobbiton.
> View attachment 3487866
> 
> 
> Party looks sooooo fun! Great ideas, fellow islanders.
> Off on another adventure, now.



Enjoy your adventure!!
Love the photo. 
It looks so GREEN there. Wow!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Murphy, you look stunning in photo!
> Oh yes, open the new life chapter. Embrace joy of less laundry, more time for bag shopping.￼￼
> 
> Ludmilla, omg cheesecake!
> Had marmite on toast & banana for breakfast. Cheesecake wins.￼
> 
> Speaking of bags (& Baggins), here's artistic representation of my larking about in Hobbiton.
> View attachment 3487866
> 
> 
> Party looks sooooo fun! Great ideas, fellow islanders.
> Off on another adventure, now.



Look who is checking in! Our islander lost in adventure! [emoji3]
Hope all is well with you. But, guessing from that picture you look very happy. Hm... Admittedly, you look like you are doing your crazy happy dance that you do at the Happy Mackerel some times. [emoji3]
Enjoy your adventures, my friend. (Maybe you find some new/foreign party  ideas for us [emoji38]).


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I can see Murphy and Ludmilla are very busy preparing for the party...
Congrats girls, don't change anything, you're very professional.
Good food and beverages.... and dancing males...pure perfection...
While remainsilly is exploring volcanos....  I am exploring malls...
And, while I am at it, high end boutiques...
I have seen the Céline Luggage in real life
Lovely Alaia too.
There are lots of Chinese and African tourists anywhere.
It's still very hot but I love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I can see Murphy and Ludmilla are very busy preparing for the party...
> Congrats girls, don't change anything, you're very professional.
> Good food and beverages.... and dancing males...pure perfection...
> While remainsilly is exploring volcanos....  I am exploring malls...
> And, while I am at it, high end boutiques...
> I have seen the Céline Luggage in real life
> Lovely Alaia too.
> There are lots of Chinese and African tourists anywhere.
> It's still very hot but I love it!



Mariapia! [emoji7] I am so glad that you are posting, I started to worry about you. Exploring malls can be very adventurous, too. [emoji3] Did you like the Celine bag? I am not the biggest fan of Celine I have to admit. Is there a Longchamp boutique near you

Regarding our party...


more days to go and we definitely need a bit of your French elegance to give the party a very special atmosphere. [emoji3]

Have fun exploring the malls - we are waiting for your reports. [emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mariapia!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so glad that you are posting, I started to worry about you. Exploring malls can be very adventurous, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you like the Celine bag? I am not the biggest fan of Celine I have to admit. Is there a Longchamp boutique near you
> 
> Regarding our party...
> View attachment 3488607
> 
> more days to go and we definitely need a bit of your French elegance to give the party a very special atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have fun exploring the malls - we are waiting for your reports.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Thank you for your lovely words, Ludmilla!
> As a matter of fact, I visited the Longchamp boutique this morning.
> Strangely enough, I didn't like the Penelope in curry.
> I thought it would look like the tan colour in Chloé bags but no.
> It's more like mustard...
> The price is, of course higher than in Europe. € 850...
> As for the Céline Luggage it's "only" 10% more.
> Hermès..   breaks the world record.... 40% more....
> The manager of the boutique gave me four samples of their new perfume, it's called Galop....
> I don't like it that much....
> I am beginning to behave like an awful snob....
> Time to give up luxury and go to Zara.....


----------



## Murphy47

Are you on this side of the pond, Mariapia? 
If so, that would explain the insane prices. 
So many ladies on the forum find it cheaper to go to Europe and purchase there. That way they at least get a vacation out of the deal. 
Planning for the festivities continues. The big parts are done. Just need to decide on the main course. 
Looking forward to the party AND tales of the adventures of you and remain silly.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Are you on this side of the pond, Mariapia?
> If so, that would explain the insane prices.
> So many ladies on the forum find it cheaper to go to Europe and purchase there. That way they at least get a vacation out of the deal.
> Planning for the festivities continues. The big parts are done. Just need to decide on the main course.
> Looking forward to the party AND tales of the adventures of you and remain silly.


No, Murphy, I am in Dubai! 
The prices are insane too here.
When I first came in 2003, I had to buy another suitcase as everything was so much cheaper.
Now , though it's a tax free country....everything is awfully expensive compared to France where we have 19.6 VAT....


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to say that hotels are cheaper than in Paris or London....
Eyeglasses too and by far!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to say that hotels are cheaper than in Paris or London....
> Eyeglasses too and by far!



There's a little bonus then. 
Dubai sounds awesome! Is there a pool? That would be my fav part!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

What a bummer that the prices are so high. And that you did not like the Penelope irl is a bummer, too. (Well, not a bummer for your wallet. [emoji6]) But, it is sad when you dream about a bag and don't live it irl. 
I feel so tired about shopping, lately.
Got black shoes yesterday, though. I needed black shoes desperately.






Murphy47 said:


> There's a little bonus then.
> Dubai sounds awesome! Is there a pool? That would be my fav part!!!



Hehehe. The pool would be my fav, too. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What a bummer that the prices are so high. And that you did not like the Penelope irl is a bummer, too. (Well, not a bummer for your wallet. [emoji6]) But, it is sad when you dream about a bag and don't live it irl.
> I feel so tired about shopping, lately.
> Got black shoes yesterday, though. I needed black shoes desperately.
> 
> View attachment 3488764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. The pool would be my fav, too. [emoji3]



Love the shoes!! 
I am doing slip on shoes these days. Too much work bending over lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the shoes!!
> I am doing slip on shoes these days. Too much work bending over lol.



Thank you!
I have slim feet, so I start to loose slip on shoes after I have worn them for a few months. [emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I have slim feet, so I start to loose slip on shoes after I have worn them for a few months. [emoji15]



I hear ya! 
Mine are wide across the front and narrow at the heel. I have to have some sort of strap or I walk right out of them. 
Birk clogs are my fave.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya!
> Mine are wide across the front and narrow at the heel. I have to have some sort of strap or I walk right out of them.
> Birk clogs are my fave.



Yes! I need a strap, too. [emoji3] And my feet are huge. Buying shoes is no fun.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I need a strap, too. [emoji3] And my feet are huge. Buying shoes is no fun.



I HATE buying shoes. Almost as much as jeans shopping. 
Bags, shoes, accessories and cute tops are my things.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I HATE buying shoes. Almost as much as jeans shopping.
> Bags, shoes, accessories and cute tops are my things.



Ugh. Yes. Buying jeans/trousers is even worse than shoes. A few years ago I found out that boot cut jeans of S.Oliver fit me quite well. Never went to look at other brands again. 
Bag and accessories shopping is definitely mor fun. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's Monday, it's foggy and I am STILL on the train. Thanks to the ongoing construction works my bag and I are stuck here for 2 hours (instead of the normal 50 minutes [emoji58]). My second new boss has his first day today and I have NO idea when he is going to show up. Probably, before me. Ugh. I have the keys for his office. [emoji85] Bag does not look happy, either.




Does anyone know if we still have some stuff left from our "Glow in the dark" party?

Btw.


more days to go. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Yes. Buying jeans/trousers is even worse than shoes. A few years ago I found out that boot cut jeans of S.Oliver fit me quite well. Never went to look at other brands again.
> Bag and accessories shopping is definitely mor fun. [emoji3]



I found the perfect pair from Lucky Brand. Bought them in every color. 
Then they discontinued them. 
It's just ....wrong.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's Monday, it's foggy and I am STILL on the train. Thanks to the ongoing construction works my bag and I are stuck here for 2 hours (instead of the normal 50 minutes [emoji58]). My second new boss has his first day today and I have NO idea when he is going to show up. Probably, before me. Ugh. I have the keys for his office. [emoji85] Bag does not look happy, either.
> 
> View attachment 3489309
> 
> 
> Does anyone know if we still have some stuff left from our "Glow in the dark" party?
> 
> Btw.
> View attachment 3489308
> 
> more days to go. [emoji38]



Not sure. 
Remainsilly may know, but she's currently in Hobbitt land. 
We can probably get some new stuff from Amazon.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Yes. Buying jeans/trousers is even worse than shoes. A few years ago I found out that boot cut jeans of S.Oliver fit me quite well. Never went to look at other brands again.
> Bag and accessories shopping is definitely mor fun. [emoji3]


I love buying shoes....I mean sportsshoes....
I found a pair of blue and orange Asics...25% off....
I couldn't walk in the pair I brought here as I nearly fell three times in a row...
As for my window shopping today, I saw the Ricky!
Great bag but once again a lot more expensive than in Europe....Surprise, surprise....
And last but not least a wonderful Hammous from Loewe....
I will have to check the European price though as I had never seen the bag anywhere...


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I love buying shoes....I mean sportsshoes....
> I found a pair of blue and orange Asics...25% off....
> I couldn't walk in the pair I brought here as I nearly fell three times in a row...
> As for my window shopping today, I saw the Ricky!
> Great bag but once again a lot more expensive than in Europe....Surprise, surprise....
> And last but not least a wonderful Hammous from Loewe....
> I will have to check the European price though as I had never seen the bag anywhere...


How come everything is underlined?
Oh I just got it....Silly me...


----------



## Mariapia

The SA wrote Hammous on her card....
It's Hammock!
It can be worn different ways. 
Here is a pic I found from Loewe website...


----------



## Mariapia

Price here €2353
In Europe €1900
Weight 800 grams


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3489507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA wrote Hammous on her card....
> It's Hammock!
> It can be worn different ways.
> Here is a pic I found from Loewe website...



Ooooohhhh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3489507
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The SA wrote Hammous on her card....
> It's Hammock!
> It can be worn different ways.
> Here is a pic I found from Loewe website...





Mariapia said:


> Price here €2353
> In Europe €1900
> Weight 800 grams



I love that bag! It reminds me a bit of the H Lindy. [emoji4] But it looks more practical. 800gr?! Woah! This is great. But, I am a bit shocked about the price tag - I thought Loewe bags are cheaper... [emoji20]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I found the perfect pair from Lucky Brand. Bought them in every color.
> Then they discontinued them.
> It's just ....wrong.



Ugh. This is wrong! I hope "my" jeans will never be discontinued. [emoji16]



Murphy47 said:


> Not sure.
> Remainsilly may know, but she's currently in Hobbitt land.
> We can probably get some new stuff from Amazon.



I will ask the landlord about the glow in the dark stuff. Maybe he knows. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I love that bag! It reminds me a bit of the H Lindy. [emoji4] But it looks more practical. 800gr?! Woah! This is great. But, I am a bit shocked about the price tag - I thought Loewe bags are cheaper... [emoji20]


If you look at Loewe website, Ludmilla, they show you the different shapes the Hammock can change into, it's amazing! 
As for the price, yes Loewe is an expensive brand.
I also saw the Chloé Marcie...It's € 2000 here ( medium size)
As I was telling the SA I couldn't buy anything in the Emirates he said a customer had just left the boutique, saying " Too expensive, I will buy it in Paris!"
He also said that they are losing lots of customers because of the outrageous prices....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> If you look at Loewe website, Ludmilla, they show you the different shapes the Hammock can change into, it's amazing!
> As for the price, yes Loewe is an expensive brand.
> I also saw the Chloé Marcie...It's € 2000 here ( medium size)
> As I was telling the SA I couldn't buy anything in the Emirates he said a customer had just left the boutique, saying " Too expensive, I will buy it in Paris!"
> He also said that they are losing lots of customers because of the outrageous prices....



Not a surprise. Even people rolling in money don't want to waste it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> If you look at Loewe website, Ludmilla, they show you the different shapes the Hammock can change into, it's amazing!
> As for the price, yes Loewe is an expensive brand.
> I also saw the Chloé Marcie...It's € 2000 here ( medium size)
> As I was telling the SA I couldn't buy anything in the Emirates he said a customer had just left the boutique, saying " Too expensive, I will buy it in Paris!"
> He also said that they are losing lots of customers because of the outrageous prices....



My sister bought a Loewe bag for 400€. But, it was during a sale and 7 years ago. I guess Loewe had the same price hikes as other brands. [emoji58]




Murphy47 said:


> Not a surprise. Even people rolling in money don't want to waste it.



So so true!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My sister bought a Loewe bag for 400€. But, it was during a sale and 7 years ago. I guess Loewe had the same price hikes as other brands. [emoji58]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So so true!


I only knew the brand by name, had never seen their bags IRL I am impressed , really.
How did your sister's bag hold up?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not a surprise. Even people rolling in money don't want to waste it.


Especially those, Murphy.  
That's how they became rich in the first place..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Especially those, Murphy.
> That's how they became rich in the first place..



So true. 
Day to day life seems to eat up most of the family budget no matter how many coupons I clip.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I only knew the brand by name, had never seen their bags IRL I am impressed , really.
> How did your sister's bag hold up?



Sadly, not very good. The leather is very dry and it is peeling.



Murphy47 said:


> So true.
> Day to day life seems to eat up most of the family budget no matter how many coupons I clip.



Yes. Food is expensive. Also, the small things that suddenly stop working line washing machines,... [emoji19]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sadly, not very good. The leather is very dry and it is peeling.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Food is expensive. Also, the small things that suddenly stop working line washing machines,... [emoji19]



Just bought a new microwave 2 weeks ago. Hoping nothing else gives up the ghost soon.


----------



## Murphy47

In honor of national handbag day. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
my latest purchase. 
Loved the Carmine colored one so much a got it is sibling.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> In honor of national handbag day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my latest purchase.
> Loved the Carmine colored one so much a got it is sibling.



Oh! That is a lovely bag. The colour is great. [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ purple. When are you going to get it?


----------



## Ludmilla

It is 8 am and my bag and I are spending yet another 2 hours on the train. Ugh. [emoji35] This is so ridiculous. 

Just a quick reminder:


days left.

I asked our landlord about the glow in the dark stuff. He played the innocent, but I am pretty sure that he is hiding all kinds of left overs in the Happy Mackerel. Also, I wanted to know where all the Halloween decorations from last year went. He says the mole rats got into it. We really need to do something about those stupid mole rats. [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh! That is a lovely bag. The colour is great. [emoji4] I [emoji173]️ purple. When are you going to get it?



Soon as I sell a few things on eBay[emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It is 8 am and my bag and I are spending yet another 2 hours on the train. Ugh. [emoji35] This is so ridiculous.
> 
> Just a quick reminder:
> View attachment 3490106
> 
> days left.
> 
> I asked our landlord about the glow in the dark stuff. He played the innocent, but I am pretty sure that he is hiding all kinds of left overs in the Happy Mackerel. Also, I wanted to know where all the Halloween decorations from last year went. He says the mole rats got into it. We really need to do something about those stupid mole rats. [emoji58]



Yes we do. 
Where did we get them in the first place?
Maybe remainsilly can scope out a place to relocate them whilst she is in her adventure?!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, can you settle a debate my mother and I are having. 
When does Oktoberfest start?


----------



## Mariapia

Just for you ladies, the view I have from the balcony at night....
I will never get tired of it....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3490324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just for you ladies, the view I have from the balcony at night....
> I will never get tired of it....



Me either. 
Awesome.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Me either.
> Awesome.[/QUOTE
> And a pic of the swimming pool at night...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, can you settle a debate my mother and I are having.
> When does Oktoberfest start?



Oktoberfest ended on the 3rd of October. It started somewhere in the middle of September. It always does.
It's called Oktoberfest because it goes back to a wedding of a Bavarian crown prince back in 1810. the wedding was around the 17th of October.

Who won the debate? [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3490446



Gorgeous pics, Mariapia. [emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oktoberfest ended on the 3rd of October. It started somewhere in the middle of September. It always does.
> It's called Oktoberfest because it goes back to a wedding of a Bavarian crown prince back in 1810. the wedding was around the 17th of October.
> 
> Who won the debate? [emoji4]



With your info, me. 
Thanks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> With your info, me.
> Thanks.



Hehehe. You are welcome. It is nice to beat our Mums now and then. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You are welcome. It is nice to beat our Mums now and then. [emoji6]



On small things like this, yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> On small things like this, yes!



Well, we can only beat them on small things, don't we? [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, we can only beat them on small things, don't we? [emoji3]



So true.


----------



## Murphy47

Any ideas on safe removal of mole rats?
Not sure if this guy would be available.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, Islanders!

Party plans sound so fun. Coming together well. Sorry not more help.

Mariapia, great photos! Enjoy vacation.

Nature reserve, where I ate lunch:


And say, "Ahoy," to the gannet:


Will check in, when can.
Missing you all


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Any ideas on safe removal of mole rats?
> Not sure if this guy would be available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3490636



Judging by the nastyness of our mole rats we should call him:




At least that's what our landlord says.  



remainsilly said:


> Hello, Islanders!
> 
> Party plans sound so fun. Coming together well. Sorry not more help.
> 
> Mariapia, great photos! Enjoy vacation.
> 
> Nature reserve, where I ate lunch:
> View attachment 3490929
> 
> And say, "Ahoy," to the gannet:
> View attachment 3490930
> 
> Will check in, when can.
> Missing you all



Hello adventurer!
Thanks for sharing some pics with us. We miss you, too!

Do you think the gannet could help us against the mole rats?

Have tons of fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Day 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 of our party countdown!
I had to get out of bed ad 5 am thanks to our lovely construction works on the railroad. Yay! The day started very well - I put my cereals into the tea pot.  At least it did not take me 2 hours to get to the office.

Hope everyone is well.
Our landlord is not very patient regarding the mole rats. He keeps asking if he can call the exterminator. And - I have seen some lovely pumpkins in his kitchen. I think he started to prepare for our huge anniversary, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our party countdown!
> I had to get out of bed ad 5 am thanks to our lovely construction works on the railroad. Yay! The day started very well - I put my cereals into the tea pot.  At least it did not take me 2 hours to get to the office.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> Our landlord is not very patient regarding the mole rats. He keeps asking if he can call the exterminator. And - I have seen some lovely pumpkins in his kitchen. I think he started to prepare for our huge anniversary, too.



Good morning Ludmilla!
I woke up painfully early today and fear cereal in teapot will be on my agenda also. 
No train noises here, but my neighbor does have a Harley Davidson which he "warms up" for 15 minutes or so even though the temperature is 65 degrees. 
It's "Fall Break" here so all the young people are home and roaming about. Not sure why they need a break since they have only been in school 2 months but that is the way it goes these days. 
One young man installed a new car stereo and it LITERALLY vibrated the pictures of the walls. Nothing is broken but all are hanging askew this morning. 
I am looking forward to our party in two weeks! Time to have some fun and blow off some steam!
Your choice of exterminator looks wise, hopefully we can get those mole rats relocated. 
Glad to hear our landlord is coming around. Maybe I could cook special dish to further his feelings of good will? 
These week I made Chicken and waffle fries, or Apples Sausage and Kraut. The family loved them so maybe he will too? 
Here's hoping [emoji482]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3490446



This is where I'd love to be, Mariapia! 
Hope you're enjoying everything!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, Islanders!
> 
> Party plans sound so fun. Coming together well. Sorry not more help.
> 
> Mariapia, great photos! Enjoy vacation.
> 
> Nature reserve, where I ate lunch:
> View attachment 3490929
> 
> And say, "Ahoy," to the gannet:
> View attachment 3490930
> 
> Will check in, when can.
> Missing you all



This looks awesome! Quite an adventure remainsilly!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3491101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of our party countdown!
> I had to get out of bed ad 5 am thanks to our lovely construction works on the railroad. Yay! The day started very well - I put my cereals into the tea pot.  At least it did not take me 2 hours to get to the office.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> Our landlord is not very patient regarding the mole rats. He keeps asking if he can call the exterminator. And - I have seen some lovely pumpkins in his kitchen. I think he started to prepare for our huge anniversary, too.


I know about those construction works on the railroads, Ludmilla!
we have to get up at dawn to make sure we won't be late at the office.
And in France....we often have strikes as well....and some times for days if not for weeks.
Last Spring, the Parisian area was flooded.Some people had to endure heavy rains, flooded houses and strikes ...at the same time. It took them hours to get to work and come home in the evenings.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I know about those construction works on the railroads, Ludmilla!
> we have to get up at dawn to make sure we won't be late at the office.
> And in France....we often have strikes as well....and some times for days if not for weeks.
> Last Spring, the Parisian area was flooded.Some people had to endure heavy rains, flooded houses and strikes ...at the same time. It took them hours to get to work and come home in the evenings.



I remember seeing those photos. It was really hard to believe.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> This is where I'd love to be, Mariapia!
> Hope you're enjoying everything!


I sure am, Murphy!
Here no bag search before entering a department store, no military patrolling the streets, no threat from anyone. Complete safety.
I can walk across a deserted parking lot at 10 pm without being scared of getting robbed or mugged.
That's one of the reasons I am coming here.
The second is meeting people of different nationalities every single day.
The third is the lovely temperatures.
And the fourth is... shopping.
All that with only a six hour flight and a two hour time difference...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I sure am, Murphy!
> Here no bag search before entering a department store, no military patrolling the streets, no threat from anyone. Complete safety.
> I can walk across a deserted parking lot at 10 pm without being scared of getting robbed or mugged.
> That's one of the reasons I am coming here.
> The second is meeting people of different nationalities every single day.
> The third is the lovely temperatures.
> And the fourth is... shopping.
> All that with only a six hour flight and a two hour time difference...



Sounds just about perfect!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds just about perfect!


And no Harley Davidsons or loud music system....
But Ferraris, Hummers and Lexus in some places...
I am staying in the old town, no fancy bikes or cars...or skyscrapers  but you can see the Burj Khalifa, 828 meters high from everywhere and it's absolutely amazing!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And no Harley Davidsons or loud music system....
> But Ferraris, Hummers and Lexus in some places...
> I am staying in the old town, no fancy bikes or cars...or skyscrapers  but you can see the Burj Khalifa, 828 meters high from everywhere and it's absolutely amazing!



I like all those choices! As I can't drive a manual transmission I would need a driver. 
Sounds just totally amazing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning Ludmilla!
> I woke up painfully early today and fear cereal in teapot will be on my agenda also.
> No train noises here, but my neighbor does have a Harley Davidson which he "warms up" for 15 minutes or so even though the temperature is 65 degrees.
> It's "Fall Break" here so all the young people are home and roaming about. Not sure why they need a break since they have only been in school 2 months but that is the way it goes these days.
> One young man installed a new car stereo and it LITERALLY vibrated the pictures of the walls. Nothing is broken but all are hanging askew this morning.
> I am looking forward to our party in two weeks! Time to have some fun and blow off some steam!
> Your choice of exterminator looks wise, hopefully we can get those mole rats relocated.
> Glad to hear our landlord is coming around. Maybe I could cook special dish to further his feelings of good will?
> These week I made Chicken and waffle fries, or Apples Sausage and Kraut. The family loved them so maybe he will too?
> Here's hoping [emoji482]



Ugh. This is a bad start as well.  
The stereo of the car vibrated your pictures off the wall?! Wowzers. This stereo must be really loud. 

A special dish for our landlord would be great. All of your dishes sound so yummy!



Mariapia said:


> I know about those construction works on the railroads, Ludmilla!
> we have to get up at dawn to make sure we won't be late at the office.
> And in France....we often have strikes as well....and some times for days if not for weeks.
> Last Spring, the Parisian area was flooded.Some people had to endure heavy rains, flooded houses and strikes ...at the same time. It took them hours to get to work and come home in the evenings.



We had strikes last year. So annoying!



Mariapia said:


> I sure am, Murphy!
> Here no bag search before entering a department store, no military patrolling the streets, no threat from anyone. Complete safety.
> I can walk across a deserted parking lot at 10 pm without being scared of getting robbed or mugged.
> That's one of the reasons I am coming here.
> The second is meeting people of different nationalities every single day.
> The third is the lovely temperatures.
> And the fourth is... shopping.
> All that with only a six hour flight and a two hour time difference...



Oh wow, I did not know that the security is so strict in France now. How sad. Getting your bag searched before entering the department store is depressing. I am so sorry that you are going through this and I can totally understand that you are in need of a peaceful vacation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Day 13 and I have kind of good news for you all.
Our landlord called the exterminator. This lovely guy is now out and about hunting mole rats. Until now no success, but we should not give up hope. Obviously, he wants to catch them alive and ship them off to another island. Let's hope that the exterminator finds a lovely place without inhabitants...

Due to the exterminator our landlord is in a very happy mood. He agreed to put the dartboards back on the wall. Yay! And - I saw that he is already stock-piling adult beverages. I think he will give some new cocktails a try.

Also, I heard back from the Pink Flamingos. They are hesitant about performing for us. The man on the phone wanted to know if we are "those crazy hags of that strange island that start running on the stage with glue guns and fire". I feigned a radiointerference at this point of the conversation.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3491945
> 
> 
> Day 13 and I have kind of good news for you all.
> Our landlord called the exterminator. This lovely guy is now out and about hunting mole rats. Until now no success, but we should not give up hope. Obviously, he wants to catch them alive and ship them off to another island. Let's hope that the exterminator finds a lovely place without inhabitants...
> 
> Due to the exterminator our landlord is in a very happy mood. He agreed to put the dartboards back on the wall. Yay! And - I saw that he is already stock-piling adult beverages. I think he will give some new cocktails a try.
> 
> Also, I heard back from the Pink Flamingos. They are hesitant about performing for us. The man on the phone wanted to know if we are "those crazy hags of that strange island that start running on the stage with glue guns and fire". I feigned a radiointerference at this point of the conversation.



Oh. I forgot about the fire batons and glue guns. 
And leaping about throwing litter in the air shouting "make it rain". 
The Flamingos ARE professionals. Maybe they will muster up the courage to perform for us. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Oh. I forgot about the fire batons and glue guns.
> And leaping about throwing litter in the air shouting "make it rain".
> The Flamingos ARE professionals. Maybe they will muster up the courage to perform for us. Fingers crossed.



The Pink Flamingos are still very silent. As are all the other dance groups. I will call them first thing tomorrow. I am pretty confident that I can lure them on our pretty island.

Talking about luring. Our excellent exterminator got mole rat #1


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The Pink Flamingos are still very silent. As are all the other dance groups. I will call them first thing tomorrow. I am pretty confident that I can lure them on our pretty island.
> 
> Talking about luring. Our excellent exterminator got mole rat #1
> 
> View attachment 3492255



An excellent start. 
Get the leader and the rest should follow.


----------



## remainsilly

Hehehe--soooo funny to read through party plans. Great stuff!

Saw Southern Cross in night sky.
True bucket list wowzer moment.￼

Lookie! It's a lava tube & pumice stone formations.


More when can


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--soooo funny to read through party plans. Great stuff!
> 
> Saw Southern Cross in night sky.
> True bucket list wowzer moment.￼
> 
> Lookie! It's a lava tube & pumice stone formations.
> View attachment 3492624
> 
> More when can


Wow! You are having a great time, remainsilly!
What an amazing pic!
How many people are there in your group ?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The Pink Flamingos are still very silent. As are all the other dance groups. I will call them first thing tomorrow. I am pretty confident that I can lure them on our pretty island.
> 
> Talking about luring. Our excellent exterminator got mole rat #1
> 
> View attachment 3492255


Oh dear! Those moles are terrifying!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wow! You are having a great time, remainsilly!
> What an amazing pic!
> How many people are there in your group ?


Thanks￼
A group of 1 = me
Meeting other folks, as I get sunburned & eat gingernut biscuits.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Having quite a hectic day at the office, today. Leaving this here... and will post more later! 
Hope all is well with you.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> A group of 1 = me
> Meeting other folks, as I get sunburned & eat gingernut biscuits.



Biscuits sound tasty. Let's put them on the dessert menu for our party.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> An excellent start.
> Get the leader and the rest should follow.



So far no more mole rats got caught. They are all hiding in some hole...



remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--soooo funny to read through party plans. Great stuff!
> 
> Saw Southern Cross in night sky.
> True bucket list wowzer moment.￼
> 
> Lookie! It's a lava tube & pumice stone formations.
> View attachment 3492624
> 
> More when can



This is just awesome. You must feel like a true adventurer. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Those moles are terrifying!



They definitely are! [emoji16]



Murphy47 said:


> Biscuits sound tasty. Let's put them on the dessert menu for our party.



I second that!

Ladies, guess we are needing tons of biscuits and chocolate. The Swans wrote back to me that the dancing group stopped existing after their performance at the Mackerel last year. [emoji15]
The Flamingos are deadly silent.

I fear we need a back-up program. Any ideas? [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So far no more mole rats got caught. They are all hiding in some hole...
> 
> 
> 
> This is just awesome. You must feel like a true adventurer. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> They definitely are! [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> I second that!
> 
> Ladies, guess we are needing tons of biscuits and chocolate. The Swans wrote back to me that the dancing group stopped existing after their performance at the Mackerel last year. [emoji15]
> The Flamingos are deadly silent.
> 
> I fear we need a back-up program. Any ideas? [emoji38]



Did we have dancing Leprechauns last St. Paddys day? Maybe they would come?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Did we have dancing Leprechauns last St. Paddys day? Maybe they would come?


Do you have a pic of those dancers , Murphy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Did we have dancing Leprechauns last St. Paddys day? Maybe they would come?



Hmmm. Obviously I have no memories left of St. Patricks Day. [emoji15][emoji256]



Mariapia said:


> Do you have a pic of those dancers , Murphy?



Yes! Pictures are needed!

Are you still on vacation, Mariapia?


----------



## Murphy47

Couldn't find the pics of the previous guys, but how about him?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Obviously I have no memories left of St. Patricks Day. [emoji15][emoji256]
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! Pictures are needed!
> 
> Are you still on vacation, Mariapia?



Yes, Ludmilla!
Until Friday 21 st...
Time really flies, I can't believe I have been here for 10 days.
I have seen a lot of lovely bags but haven't purchased any.
Europe is the cheapest place for shopping as we all know...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Couldn't find the pics of the previous guys, but how about him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493083


Very cute guy!
I am sure Ludmilla will approve!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla!
> Until Friday 21 st...
> Time really flies, I can't believe I have been here for 10 days.
> I have seen a lot of lovely bags but haven't purchased any.
> Europe is the cheapest place for shopping as we all know...



Wow, you are enjoying a really long vacation! But, you deserve it. Hope you are feeling relaxed and happy. [emoji8]
Hehehe. I wonder if you have some shopping plans for Europe already? [emoji8][emoji8]



Murphy47 said:


> Couldn't find the pics of the previous guys, but how about him?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3493083



[emoji7] Ha! This is one hot leprechaun. Can you invite him over?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wow, you are enjoying a really long vacation! But, you deserve it. Hope you are feeling relaxed and happy. [emoji8]
> Hehehe. I wonder if you have some shopping plans for Europe already? [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji7] Ha! This is one hot leprechaun. Can you invite him over?


You are absolutely right, Ludmilla....As soon as I am back.... I will do some European shopping.
Everything will look so cheap...
As for the hot leprechaun, he has to be with us of course.
I am sure Murphy has already been in touch with him... and more then once if you know what I mean...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are absolutely right, Ludmilla....As soon as I am back.... I will do some European shopping.
> Everything will look so cheap...
> As for the hot leprechaun, he has to be with us of course.
> I am sure Murphy has already been in touch with him... and more then once if you know what I mean...



[emoji23] Do you share what you want to get back in Europe? I am soo curious. [emoji3]

Hm. Yes. I think Murphy was more than once in touch with Mr. Leprechaun. [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] Do you share what you want to get back in Europe? I am soo curious. [emoji3]
> 
> Hm. Yes. I think Murphy was more than once in touch with Mr. Leprechaun. [emoji8]



As a matter of fact, when I was young ( in the 80's) I DID briefly date an exotic dancer. 
While it makes for a great story, I couldn't be serious about a man who had more hair products than I did. 
Now hot men like this fall under the "art appreciation" category. I like to look but I don't want it hanging around in my living room. [emoji39]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As a matter of fact, when I was young ( in the 80's) I DID briefly date an exotic dancer.
> While it makes for a great story, I couldn't be serious about a man who had more hair products than I did.
> Now hot men like this fall under the "art appreciation" category. I like to look but I don't want it hanging around in my living room. [emoji39]



Haha. Yes, sadly the hot guys need two hours bathroom time each day and I rather spend my time elsewhere. So, while he is still in the bathroom making the best of himself I am already out and about. [emoji38]




Days left.
I got some original Christkindles Markt Glühwein (mulled wine) for our party. Should I order some Lebkuchen or do you think it's too early for Christmas candies?! [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Yes, sadly the hot guys need two hours bathroom time each day and I rather spend my time elsewhere. So, while he is still in the bathroom making the best of himself I am already out and about. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3493908
> 
> 
> Days left.
> I got some original Christkindles Markt Glühwein (mulled wine) for our party. Should I order some Lebkuchen or do you think it's too early for Christmas candies?! [emoji3]



It's NEVER too early for Christmas candies!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's NEVER too early for Christmas candies!!!



Great! That's my girl! [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Checking if the mulled wine is tasty...


Hmmm. Looks like our landlord is approving. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Checking if the mulled wine is tasty...
> View attachment 3493983
> 
> Hmmm. Looks like our landlord is approving. [emoji6]



Excellent!!
Looking forward to it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Yes, sadly the hot guys need two hours bathroom time each day and I rather spend my time elsewhere. So, while he is still in the bathroom making the best of himself I am already out and about. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3493908
> 
> 
> Days left.
> I got some original Christkindles Markt Glühwein (mulled wine) for our party. Should I order some Lebkuchen or do you think it's too early for Christmas candies?! [emoji3]


Not only do hot guys spend hours in the bathroom, they also spend hours looking for the perfect outfit in their closet , then looking at themselves in the mirror before jogging to the gym and practicing on very strange machines....


----------



## remainsilly

Adding another gorgeous guy to island party roster:
Frodo, the Morepork.


Is NZ's owl. Name mimics their call.
This wee cutie is in a rehab facility.(don't drink & fly￼)

Also, adding some volcanic action, from White Island.


Where I sucked on lollies & a gas mask.
Whilst insane, young, German backpackers TASTED various items. Including sulphur & geothermal stream water.￼
Apparently, some have a blood flavor, some citrus.
Hmm. Sweet Mother of ashy nonsense, help them.￼
More when can


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Adding another gorgeous guy to island party roster:
> Frodo, the Morepork.
> View attachment 3494398
> 
> Is NZ's owl. Name mimics their call.
> This wee cutie is in a rehab facility.(don't drink & fly￼)
> 
> Also, adding some volcanic action, from White Island.
> View attachment 3494416
> 
> Where I sucked on lollies & a gas mask.
> Whilst insane, young, German backpackers TASTED various items. Including sulphur & geothermal stream water.￼
> Apparently, some have a blood flavor, some citrus.
> Hmm. Sweet Mother of ashy nonsense, help them.￼
> More when can



You are just having the COOLEST adventure. 
Frodo is adorable. 
If not for young German tourists how would we KNOW for sure what the water tastes like? 
I'll stick to Evian tho


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Not only do hot guys spend hours in the bathroom, they also spend hours looking for the perfect outfit in their closet , then looking at themselves in the mirror before jogging to the gym and practicing on very strange machines....



Hahaha. You are so right!!



remainsilly said:


> Adding another gorgeous guy to island party roster:
> Frodo, the Morepork.
> View attachment 3494398
> 
> Is NZ's owl. Name mimics their call.
> This wee cutie is in a rehab facility.(don't drink & fly￼)
> 
> Also, adding some volcanic action, from White Island.
> View attachment 3494416
> 
> Where I sucked on lollies & a gas mask.
> Whilst insane, young, German backpackers TASTED various items. Including sulphur & geothermal stream water.￼
> Apparently, some have a blood flavor, some citrus.
> Hmm. Sweet Mother of ashy nonsense, help them.￼
> More when can





Murphy47 said:


> You are just having the COOLEST adventure.
> Frodo is adorable.
> If not for young German tourists how would we KNOW for sure what the water tastes like?
> I'll stick to Evian tho



Agree with Murpy. You have the coolest adventure!

Good grief. German tourists... [emoji23] Sounds like they should visit our party. They could lick mole rats or our glue guns.

Hahaha - Frodo the owl looks like our landlord this morning. Too much of mulled wine. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

more days and our landlord is still suffering from a nice hangover thanks to the mulled wine. I ordered some bottles. And some boxes of Lebkuchen.
Our excellent exterminator has found a nest of mole rats today. 9 more little bastards are on their way to an isolated island.
Ms. Flyingneedle has seen a picture of Mr. Leprechaun. Is that guy coming over, Murphy? Our crafting lady is besides herself.
We need to have some bag related games on our program. I thought about several contests like speed-packing or guessing bag brands by touching the different leathers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ps: Although I am German I am totally against a "guess the bag by licking/chewing the leather". [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3494647
> 
> 
> more days and our landlord is still suffering from a nice hangover thanks to the mulled wine. I ordered some bottles. And some boxes of Lebkuchen.
> Our excellent exterminator has found a nest of mole rats today. 9 more little bastards are on their way to an isolated island.
> Ms. Flyingneedle has seen a picture of Mr. Leprechaun. Is that guy coming over, Murphy? Our crafting lady is besides herself.
> We need to have some bag related games on our program. I thought about several contests like speed-packing or guessing bag brands by touching the different leathers.



Yes, he will be there. He asked if we would prefer an Autumn/Leaf motif?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yes, he will be there. He asked if we would prefer an Autumn/Leaf motif?



Oh yes! An Autumn motif would be awesome. Seems like he is a very obliging guy. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes! An Autumn motif would be awesome. Seems like he is a very obliging guy. [emoji6]



Gigs with awesome ladies such as ourselves are hard to come by now that wedding season is over. 
Plus I did mention he could partake of our lovely refreshments.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gigs with awesome ladies such as ourselves are hard to come by now that wedding season is over.
> Plus I did mention he could partake of our lovely refreshments.



The more I hear about him the more I like him. Does he bring some unemployed friends suffering from the lack of weddings?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The more I hear about him the more I like him. Does he bring some unemployed friends suffering from the lack of weddings?



I will certainly ask!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I will certainly ask!



Yay! Great. I think Ms Flyingneedle will give us a hard time if he comes alone.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Great. I think Ms Flyingneedle will give us a hard time if he comes alone.


Found a lonely guy, needing love.
Outside Weta workshop.￼￼


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Found a lonely guy, needing love.
> Outside Weta workshop.￼￼
> View attachment 3495343



That's really cool!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Found a lonely guy, needing love.
> Outside Weta workshop.￼￼
> View attachment 3495343



Ugh. Who's that? He could scare away the mole rats. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

days to go and first day of the term. Had no time for party planing, today. [emoji16]

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3495591
> 
> days to go and first day of the term. Had no time for party planing, today. [emoji16]
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!



Some germy person BREATHED ONE AT THE band Competition this weekend so I am home taking meds and watching House Hunters. No party planning for me either.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Some germy person BREATHED ONE AT THE band Competition this weekend so I am home taking meds and watching House Hunters. No party planning for me either.



Ugh. Bummer! I hope you are feeling much better today!
Because only


days of planning are left.
With you feeling sick, Mariapia and Remainsilly gone on adventures, Misskriss MIA (we are missing you lost islander!) and myself lost in hectic work no one can have an eye on our landlord or the excellent exterminator! I fear the worst.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Bummer! I hope you are feeling much better today!
> Because only
> View attachment 3496545
> 
> days of planning are left.
> With you feeling sick, Mariapia and Remainsilly gone on adventures, Misskriss MIA (we are missing you lost islander!) and myself lost in hectic work no one can have an eye on our landlord or the excellent exterminator! I fear the worst.



Never fear! 
We are hardy islanders. 
Life sometimes throws us a curve ball, but we can handle it! 
As mature women, we can throw an awesome party with short notice. 
No worries. 
Wine is mulling, cookies in tins. Crafts lined up and exterminator working busily. 
Landlord probably recovering from all the "tasting".


----------



## remainsilly

Hiking & kayaking @ Abel Tasman.


I got bitten by sandflies!
How interesting. 
I vote, "No," for starting a sandfly fan club.￼

However, these bloodletting midges WOULD keep both mole rats & landlord occupied. If got troublesome at our party.￼

Entering wilder territory. More when can


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hiking & kayaking @ Abel Tasman.
> View attachment 3497116
> 
> I got bitten by sandflies!
> How interesting.
> I vote, "No," for starting a sandfly fan club.￼
> 
> However, these bloodletting midges WOULD keep both mole rats & landlord occupied. If got troublesome at our party.￼
> 
> Entering wilder territory. More when can



Sally forth my dear!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Some germy person BREATHED ONE AT THE band Competition this weekend so I am home taking meds and watching House Hunters. No party planning for me either.


Lots of people sneeze and cough here too!
They say it's the flu....
Fortunately, there is a vaccine and I got the shot before coming.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3495591
> 
> days to go and first day of the term. Had no time for party planing, today. [emoji16]
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!


I am okay, Ludmilla! 
I am enjoying my last two days here . 
Bought myself a bag charm from....Alexander Mc Queen for €25. The shop where I found It sells discounted bags, clothes and accessories. They had a lot of Charlotte Olympia bags but I don't  like the brand.
I also found an other bag charm in real fox fur, it looks like those Fendi bugs but without the eyes.
That one comes from an accessories shop called Parfois. Same price as the Mc Queen....
I visited Carolina Herrera boutique where a lovely Russian SA called Jenwl showed me a dozen bags
Beautiful, reasonably priced for here but over €1300....unfortunately..
I went to Lululemon store.. I had read about the brand on TPF.
They sell yoga clothes. Beautiful design and quality but expensive too.... and I don't do yoga...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Never fear!
> We are hardy islanders.
> Life sometimes throws us a curve ball, but we can handle it!
> As mature women, we can throw an awesome party with short notice.
> No worries.
> Wine is mulling, cookies in tins. Crafts lined up and exterminator working busily.
> Landlord probably recovering from all the "tasting".



Yep. Landlord is still recovering. [emoji38] He tasted some weird stuff, yesterday.



remainsilly said:


> Hiking & kayaking @ Abel Tasman.
> View attachment 3497116
> 
> I got bitten by sandflies!
> How interesting.
> I vote, "No," for starting a sandfly fan club.￼
> 
> However, these bloodletting midges WOULD keep both mole rats & landlord occupied. If got troublesome at our party.￼
> 
> Entering wilder territory. More when can



Love all your great pics. [emoji173]️ What a wonderful adventure you have. Very happy for you. [emoji4]

Hm. Not sure if we want sandflies on the island. [emoji15]



Mariapia said:


> I am okay, Ludmilla!
> I am enjoying my last two days here .
> Bought myself a bag charm from....Alexander Mc Queen for €25. The shop where I found It sells discounted bags, clothes and accessories. They had a lot of Charlotte Olympia bags but I don't  like the brand.
> I also found an other bag charm in real fox fur, it looks like those Fendi bugs but without the eyes.
> That one comes from an accessories shop called Parfois. Same price as the Mc Queen....
> I visited Carolina Herrera boutique where a lovely Russian SA called Jenwl showed me a dozen bags
> Beautiful, reasonably priced for here but over €1300....unfortunately..
> I went to Lululemon store.. I had read about the brand on TPF.
> They sell yoga clothes. Beautiful design and quality but expensive too.... and I don't do yoga...



Glad to hear you are ok and enjoying your last days. [emoji173]️ Sounds like you have loads of fun. [emoji4] I hope that you are going to post your new bag charm. I am such a curious person. [emoji6]

In anticipation of our celebrations I am using one of my most neglected bags. Just a quick blurry pic from the train...




Countdown says: 


more days. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am okay, Ludmilla!
> I am enjoying my last two days here .
> Bought myself a bag charm from....Alexander Mc Queen for €25. The shop where I found It sells discounted bags, clothes and accessories. They had a lot of Charlotte Olympia bags but I don't  like the brand.
> I also found an other bag charm in real fox fur, it looks like those Fendi bugs but without the eyes.
> That one comes from an accessories shop called Parfois. Same price as the Mc Queen....
> I visited Carolina Herrera boutique where a lovely Russian SA called Jenwl showed me a dozen bags
> Beautiful, reasonably priced for here but over €1300....unfortunately..
> I went to Lululemon store.. I had read about the brand on TPF.
> They sell yoga clothes. Beautiful design and quality but expensive too.... and I don't do yoga...



Lululemon is HOT here. Ladies run around in yoga clothes all day long. I avoid yoga clothes as polyester/Lycra and the post menopausal woman are not compatible. 
Both my daughters wear a lot of yoga clothes and swear they are comfortable. 
Glad you found some more reasonable places to shop!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yep. Landlord is still recovering. [emoji38] He tasted some weird stuff, yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> Love all your great pics. [emoji173]️ What a wonderful adventure you have. Very happy for you. [emoji4]
> 
> Hm. Not sure if we want sandflies on the island. [emoji15]
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are ok and enjoying your last days. [emoji173]️ Sounds like you have loads of fun. [emoji4] I hope that you are going to post your new bag charm. I am such a curious person. [emoji6]
> 
> In anticipation of our celebrations I am using one of my most neglected bags. Just a quick blurry pic from the train...
> 
> View attachment 3497514
> 
> 
> Countdown says:
> View attachment 3497515
> 
> more days. [emoji3]



Love your bag!
All party plans are on track it seems so I think we are all good!
How is the "new" ridiculous boss?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love your bag!
> All party plans are on track it seems so I think we are all good!
> How is the "new" ridiculous boss?



Thank you!
I have two bosses. #1 came in April #2 in October. #1 is a mess. I have had several bosses before, but never ever worked with such a jerk. #2 seems to be better - well, he says "hello" and "good-bye" and is actually talking with me. This alone makes him a winner. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I have two bosses. #1 came in April #2 in October. #1 is a mess. I have had several bosses before, but never ever worked with such a jerk. #2 seems to be better - well, he says "hello" and "good-bye" and is actually talking with me. This alone makes him a winner. [emoji3]


Do boss #1 and boss #2 like each other? 
I think #2 has heard about #1 's reputation...It's a small world. 
At least the new one seems to be a normal guy....


----------



## Mariapia

Here is a pic of my charms...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Lululemon is HOT here. Ladies run around in yoga clothes all day long. I avoid yoga clothes as polyester/Lycra and the post menopausal woman are not compatible.
> Both my daughters wear a lot of yoga clothes and swear they are comfortable.
> Glad you found some more reasonable places to shop!


The SA at Lululemon, a cute Russian guy, , told me that ladies particularly love the yoga pants which are very comfortable! As no one wears yoga pants in my place...and considering I don't do yoga, I didn't try try them on....Maybe I should have...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The SA at Lululemon, a cute Russian guy, , told me that ladies particularly love the yoga pants which are very comfortable! As no one wears yoga pants in my place...and considering I don't do yoga, I didn't try try them on....Maybe I should have...



They are comfy but yoga pants are EVERYWHERE so if you really wanted to try a pair you could easily order a pair online. 
The biggest problem with leggings/yoga pants in my opinion, is eventually people who don't have the "figure" for them will squeeze themselves into a pair made for someone who is a size 2.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They are comfy but yoga pants are EVERYWHERE so if you really wanted to try a pair you could easily order a pair online.
> The biggest problem with leggings/yoga pants in my opinion, is eventually people who don't have the "figure" for them will squeeze themselves into a pair made for someone who is a size 2.


I read somewhere that Reebok has jumped on the yoga bandwagon....
Yoga is definitely trendy....


----------



## remainsilly

Say, "Hello," to the young NZ fur seal (kekeno).


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Say, "Hello," to the young NZ fur seal (kekeno).
> View attachment 3498027



Hello there sweet thing!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello handsome little guy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello there you adorable seal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3498018
> 
> View attachment 3498017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of my charms...



Love your charms, Mariapia. They are very cute! Do you already know which bag is going to get them?


----------



## Ludmilla

Another islander is down - got a cold and have a very sore throat. [emoji40] Guess, Murphy breathed very hard in my direction. [emoji3]



days and everything will be fine as long as our landlord and Mr. Leprechaun don't get sick.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Another islander is down - got a cold and have a very sore throat. [emoji40] Guess, Murphy breathed very hard in my direction. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3498334
> 
> days and everything will be fine as long as our landlord and Mr. Leprechaun don't get sick.



So sorry you have a cold too [emoji27]
I have been a good patient and stayed home away from people. 
I know I  full of hot air but I didn't think it would go THAT far. Lol. 
I am on the mend so hopefully you will be too at party time! 
Mariapia, awesome charms! Can't wait to see which bags they will adorn.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So sorry you have a cold too [emoji27]
> I have been a good patient and stayed home away from people.
> I know I  full of hot air but I didn't think it would go THAT far. Lol.
> I am on the mend so hopefully you will be too at party time!
> Mariapia, awesome charms! Can't wait to see which bags they will adorn.



If we are still sick we will attent our party nevertheless and spread our germs. [emoji38]
It's so annoying. It's the worst timing for a cold right now. [emoji16] There's so much stuff to be done at work. Not to mention our party plans.

Glad that you are on the mend!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> If we are still sick we will attent our party nevertheless and spread our germs. [emoji38]
> It's so annoying. It's the worst timing for a cold right now. [emoji16] There's so much stuff to be done at work. Not to mention our party plans.
> 
> Glad that you are on the mend!



Luckily party plans were well under way before we got sick so it will go on as usual. 
Landlord and leprechauns are all in order and on standby. 
Food chosen and prepped. 
Only need to pick a music playlist and it's all good !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Luckily party plans were well under way before we got sick so it will go on as usual.
> Landlord and leprechauns are all in order and on standby.
> Food chosen and prepped.
> Only need to pick a music playlist and it's all good !!



Oh. I forgot about the music playlist. [emoji85]
Thank God you thought about it.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. I forgot about the music playlist. [emoji85]
> Thank God you thought about it.



Between us we will pull it off!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Between us we will pull it off!


 

Yes!


----------



## remainsilly

Sorry islanders are sick.￼
Yes, together we can make any party happen spectacularly.

I puked on a boat to get this shot of Salvin's albatross.


Bought new icebreaker merino puffer vest.
About 4 layers & waterproof pants here--before adding gore-tex jacket. NZ coast southerlies, heavy swells, rain & I are not going to be bff.￼


More soon


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sorry islanders are sick.￼
> Yes, together we can make any party happen spectacularly.
> 
> I puked on a boat to get this shot of Salvin's albatross.
> View attachment 3498573
> 
> Bought new icebreaker merino puffer vest.
> About 3 layers & waterproof pants here--before adding gore-tex jacket. NZ coast southerlies, heavy swells, rain & I are not going to be bff.￼
> View attachment 3498576
> 
> More soon



Looks great on you! Hope ur warm now! 
If I wore such an outfit I would closely resemble the StayPufft marshmallow man from Ghostbusters.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks great on you! Hope ur warm now!
> If I wore such an outfit I would closely resemble the StayPufft marshmallow man from Ghostbusters.


Thanks￼
One of these cheeky lambs tried to eat both my puffer vest & hiking shoes.
Nibbly-teeth cuties.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> One of these cheeky lambs tried to eat both my puffer vest & hiking shoes.
> Nibbly-teeth cuties.
> View attachment 3498804



I have heard they will nibble whatever comes their way. 
Maybe you are especially tasty in your new outfit? In addition to warm. And attractive.


----------



## remainsilly

I had a visitor in my hotel bathroom today:


Meet the white-tailed spider.
Caught in drinking glass, tossed outside.
My 1st time seeing one. Fascinating.

Later, more interesting things. With fewer legs:


Peninsula walkway


Transitional cathedral, constructed from cardboard, after earthquake 

Hopping a train out of wifi zones. Back sometime soon. 
Keep up great work party planning. Our island rocks.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> One of these cheeky lambs tried to eat both my puffer vest & hiking shoes.
> Nibbly-teeth cuties.
> View attachment 3498804


Wonderful pic, remainsilly, and great outfit in the previous photo...
If New Zealand weren't that far from Europe, I would plan on going there.
Is it a place where you would like to live permanently?
I have just seen the pic of the spider....
Oh dear, I would have called 911 or whatever the emergency number is...


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful pic, remainsilly, and great outfit in the previous photo...
> If New Zealand weren't that far from Europe, I would plan on going there.
> Is it a place where you would like to live permanently?
> I have just seen the pic of the spider....
> Oh dear, I would have called 911 or whatever the emergency number is...


Forgot the smileys...


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies, here is one sick islander taking a short break from her bed...
Mariapia, hope you returned safe and sound at home.
Remainsilly your pics are just great. This coastline is just wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

more days. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3500024
> 
> more days. [emoji3]



Hopefully you are fully recovered by party time. 
Else we'll just move it forward a day or two. 
Feel better!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3500024
> 
> more days. [emoji3]


I hope that after one day or two you will feel much better, Ludmilla.
Staying home and resting will help.
As for me, I flew back yesterday afternoon. No more tee shirts.... back to jackets and scarves, grocery shopping and everyday chores.
In one word, back to reality.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I hope that after one day or two you will feel much better, Ludmilla.
> Staying home and resting will help.
> As for me, I flew back yesterday afternoon. No more tee shirts.... back to jackets and scarves, grocery shopping and everyday chores.
> In one word, back to reality.



Reality is over rated.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hopefully you are fully recovered by party time.
> Else we'll just move it forward a day or two.
> Feel better!



Hope so, too. But at the moment it looks like I have to visit the doc first thing in the morning. [emoji30] 



Mariapia said:


> I hope that after one day or two you will feel much better, Ludmilla.
> Staying home and resting will help.
> As for me, I flew back yesterday afternoon. No more tee shirts.... back to jackets and scarves, grocery shopping and everyday chores.
> In one word, back to reality.



I hope that you will adjust to your home, soon. There are always memories of our vacations to get back to. [emoji173]️
Thank you for your well wishes. It is better, but far from being healthy. Ugh.



Murphy47 said:


> Reality is over rated.



Hehehe. It definitely is. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope so, too. But at the moment it looks like I have to visit the doc first thing in the morning. [emoji30]
> 
> 
> 
> I hope that you will adjust to your home, soon. There are always memories of our vacations to get back to. [emoji173]️
> Thank you for your well wishes. It is better, but far from being healthy. Ugh.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. It definitely is. [emoji3]


Those colds are particularly tough at the moment.
If the doc says you had better stay at home this week, take his advice.
Things have been hectic at work in the last two weeks and you do need some rest.


----------



## Ludmilla

more days...
... visited the doctor with my Bree bag this morning... no office for me this week. Got some medicine and we have to wait and see if it works. Now, crawling back into my bed.


----------



## remainsilly

Great bag, Ludmilla.
Hope you heal well.

Ugh, returning to usual routine is so hard, after nice vacation.
And to leave warm climate for colder--no fun, Mariapia.

Only 2 days until party?!
Dealing with few weather issues here. Altering plans.

Sending some cave rafting jazz hands--for all the lovely islanders.￼
(water was 6 degrees C￼)
What Kiwis might call, "Refreshing."


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Great bag, Ludmilla.
> Hope you heal well.
> 
> Ugh, returning to usual routine is so hard, after nice vacation.
> And to leave warm climate for colder--no fun, Mariapia.
> 
> Only 2 days until party?!
> Dealing with few weather issues here. Altering plans.
> 
> Sending some cave rafting jazz hands--for all the lovely islanders.￼
> (water was 6 degrees C￼)
> What Kiwis might call, "Refreshing."
> View attachment 3501592





Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3501558
> 
> more days...
> ... visited the doctor with my Bree bag this morning... no office for me this week. Got some medicine and we have to wait and see if it works. Now, crawling back into my bed.
> 
> View attachment 3501559


One week away from the office will do you plenty of good, Ludmilla
And your Bree is wonderful. I love the design, the leather, the colour, everything!
This morning, I decided to go to the boutique that sells Bao Bao bags.....
It's empty! I suppose the owner has given up....
Then, I tried another shop that sells Italian bags. That one opened a few months ago.....
Empty too
Business must have been very very low..
Two shops that closed in two weeks is very scary....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Great bag, Ludmilla.
> Hope you heal well.
> 
> Ugh, returning to usual routine is so hard, after nice vacation.
> And to leave warm climate for colder--no fun, Mariapia.
> 
> Only 2 days until party?!
> Dealing with few weather issues here. Altering plans.
> 
> Sending some cave rafting jazz hands--for all the lovely islanders.￼
> (water was 6 degrees C￼)
> What Kiwis might call, "Refreshing."
> View attachment 3501592



Cave rafting! Yay! You are a very adventurous islander!
Thank you for the bag love. The bag has wings. [emoji85] 



Mariapia said:


> One week away from the office will do you plenty of good, Ludmilla
> And your Bree is wonderful. I love the design, the leather, the colour, everything!
> This morning, I decided to go to the boutique that sells Bao Bao bags.....
> It's empty! I suppose the owner has given up....
> Then, I tried another shop that sells Italian bags. That one opened a few months ago.....
> Empty too
> Business must have been very very low..
> Two shops that closed in two weeks is very scary....



Oh wow. This is really sad. Did you want to buy something there? In Nuremberg they closed down the LV boutique this year. It was kind of a shock. Now it is a Michael Kors Store. At least it is not empty.
Thank you for your bag love. [emoji4]

Today, my Aspinal of London scarf arrived. It reminds me of the Hermes scarf Jardin Anglaise.










Thank you for all the well wishes! I start to feel better. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Cave rafting! Yay! You are a very adventurous islander!
> Thank you for the bag love. The bag has wings. [emoji85]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. This is really sad. Did you want to buy something there? In Nuremberg they closed down the LV boutique this year. It was kind of a shock. Now it is a Michael Kors Store. At least it is not empty.
> Thank you for your bag love. [emoji4]
> 
> Today, my Aspinal of London scarf arrived. It reminds me of the Hermes scarf Jardin Anglaise.
> 
> View attachment 3501888
> 
> View attachment 3501889
> 
> View attachment 3501892
> 
> View attachment 3501895
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the well wishes! I start to feel better. [emoji4]


What a lovely scarf, Ludmilla!
How did you know about it?
You must have been very excited when you opened the package and saw this beauty.
Wonderful find! Huge huge congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely scarf, Ludmilla!
> How did you know about it?
> You must have been very excited when you opened the package and saw this beauty.
> Wonderful find! Huge huge congrats!



Thank you, Mariapia! [emoji8]
I stalk the Aspinal side now and then. I like some of their bags (not enough to actually purchasing one of them) and one day this scarf popped up for pre-order. I had to have it. [emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia! [emoji8]
> I stalk the Aspinal side now and then. I like some of their bags (not enough to actually purchasing one of them) and one day this scarf popped up for pre-order. I had to have it. [emoji173]️


Bravo, bravo!

Of course, after seeing your scarf, I rushed to the website.
I don't like their bags that much but their scarves.....Wow!
I wish I could wear scarves....only trouble is I cannot tie them correctly. There is always something wrong with the knot....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Cave rafting! Yay! You are a very adventurous islander!
> Thank you for the bag love. The bag has wings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, my Aspinal of London scarf arrived. It reminds me of the Hermes scarf Jardin Anglaise.
> 
> View attachment 3501888
> 
> View attachment 3501889
> 
> View attachment 3501892
> 
> View attachment 3501895
> 
> 
> Thank you for all the well wishes! I start to feel better.


Absolutely perfect scarf!
Great for autumn/winter holidays.

I forgive you the bag wings.
Just this once.


Mariapia said:


> Bravo, bravo!
> 
> Of course, after seeing your scarf, I rushed to the website.
> I don't like their bags that much but their scarves.....Wow!
> I wish I could wear scarves....only trouble is I cannot tie them correctly. There is always something wrong with the knot....


I use a plain finger ring, to slide together scarf ends.
When my knotting skills go wonky.
Much lighter weight than chunky scarf rings.
---
And, after a hike through mud & sandflies--here's Mt. Cook(&others) at sunset.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely perfect scarf!
> Great for autumn/winter holidays.
> 
> I forgive you the bag wings.
> Just this once.
> 
> I use a plain finger ring, to slide together scarf ends.
> When my knotting skills go wonky.
> Much lighter weight than chunky scarf rings.
> ---
> And, after a hike through mud & sandflies--here's Mt. Cook(&others) at sunset.
> View attachment 3502526


Great pic  as usual, remainsilly!
Thank you for the tip too.


----------



## remainsilly

Where's the party, islanders?!
Sending festive nonsense from Fox Glacier.
Helicoptered onto snowy neve, then hiked to sun drenched overlook.


Note how gradually shed clothing layers are tied to my poor pacsafe bag.
Pack mule bag.￼

Tonight, I did laundry with a chatty stranger.
And locked myself out of hotel room. Whilst wearing no shoes.￼
Time to go home soon.

Happy 2nd Anniversary to our island thread!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy 2nd to my fellow islanders! 
I hope everyone is feeling better and enjoying their adventures. 
Preparations are of course in hand. Not much left to do but enjoy!


----------



## Murphy47

So here's our party plans: 
Pop some music on the stereo
	

		
			
		

		
	



Have refreshments
	

		
			
		

		
	





After tummies settle, a craft
	

		
			
		

		
	



THEN: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



He promises to bring fellow dancing leprechauns of various types for our viewing pleasure. 
This promises to be an EPIC Night.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So here's our party plans:
> Pop some music on the stereo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503742
> 
> Have refreshments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503744
> View attachment 3503745
> View attachment 3503746
> 
> After tummies settle, a craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503747
> 
> THEN:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3503748
> 
> He promises to bring fellow dancing leprechauns of various types for our viewing pleasure.
> This promises to be an EPIC Night.


Wow, good job, Murphy!
Everything is perfect.
I have done absolutely nothing.... You remember my hand got caught in a car door..
Well, I went to the osteopath's yesterday afternoon, he didn't want to do anything before he saw some x ray..  I rushed to the radiologist's and the diagnosis was ... broken 4th metacarpian .
Too late to do something about it....
I still have to avoid lifting things, turning door knobs, shaking hands....etc.
But... no worry.... I will be able to dance to I will survive!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow, good job, Murphy!
> Everything is perfect.
> I have done absolutely nothing.... You remember my hand got caught in a car door..
> Well, I went to the osteopath's yesterday afternoon, he didn't want to do anything before he saw some x ray..  I rushed to the radiologist's and the diagnosis was ... broken 4th metacarpian .
> Too late to do something about it....
> I still have to avoid lifting things, turning door knobs, shaking hands....etc.
> But... no worry.... I will be able to dance to I will survive!



Wow! So sorry to hear this! Hope you received some nice pain meds. 
Will bring apple cider in case you can't have alcohol. 
We will make you supervisor of crafts and games as you only need one hand to crack that whip [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wow! So sorry to hear this! Hope you received some nice pain meds.
> Will bring apple cider in case you can't have alcohol.
> We will make you supervisor of crafts and games as you only need one hand to crack that whip [emoji41]


Suits me, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Suits me, Murphy!



Xlnt. 
Rest up. 
Meet you at the Mackeral.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good evening ladies!
Happy second anniversary to you all! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️
I am happy to report that the antibiotics are finally working. Tonsillitis is not completely gone, but almost. Yay! Feeling fine enough to schlep myself to the Mackerel. [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
Murphy, thank you for kerping an eye on our landlord during the crucial hours.
Mariapia - I hope your hand heals soon. I am so sorry about the broken bone. [emoji17]
Remainsilly - your pics are drop dead gorgeous. So happy that you were able to check in during our great party day.

Ok, islanders get your bags ready now, we are having a party! [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3504004



I thought we got rid of the mole rats? 
Well as long as it's only one....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Well, I went to the osteopath's yesterday afternoon, he didn't want to do anything before he saw some x ray..  I rushed to the radiologist's and the diagnosis was ... broken 4th metacarpian.


Oh no! Painful, but seems to be healing.
Be gentle with yourself.


Ludmilla said:


> I am happy to report that the antibiotics are finally working. Tonsillitis is not completely gone, but almost. Yay!


Glad you are improving.
Have doctor write note, excusing you from talking to psycho boss. Ever.
Will help even more.￼
---
Well, a pukeko bit my toe.
Then played with my fingers.
Then laid down beside my foot.
It's an odd sort of friendship. But I accept.￼


Must be some party vibe, wafting over here from our island.
Birds wearing festive colors & flirting.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning fellow islanders! 
We are kicking off year 3 on our island on a fabulous note. 
Our lovely landlord is ecstatic over our happy but subdued party behavior at the celebration. 
Our present of a Bodega Cat to help with the final mole rat was greatly appreciated. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



No tables were broken during my karaoke impression of Britney Spears and no one was punctured at the dart throwing contest featuring pictures of Ludmilla's prepubescent bosses. 
The vacation slideshow put on by Mariapia and remainsilly added a wonderful touch to our outdoor (for a change) bonfire. 
Even the dancing leprechauns managed not to destroy anything. 
I heard our landlord mutter, "these don't seem like the same women". 
Salute, ladies.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning fellow islanders!
> We are kicking off year 3 on our island on a fabulous note.
> Our lovely landlord is ecstatic over our happy but subdued party behavior at the celebration.
> Our present of a Bodega Cat to help with the final mole rat was greatly appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504652
> 
> No tables were broken during my karaoke impression of Britney Spears and no one was punctured at the dart throwing contest featuring pictures of Ludmilla's prepubescent bosses.
> The vacation slideshow put on by Mariapia and remainsilly added a wonderful touch to our outdoor (for a change) bonfire.
> Even the dancing leprechauns managed not to destroy anything.
> I heard our landlord mutter, "these don't seem like the same women".
> Salute, ladies.



Hello fellow islander! I am so glad that our lovely landlord is happy about our acomplished behaviour. [emoji4] Hehehe. Nevertheless, I think thanks to the cute cat we could have destroyed at least one table without getting scolded. [emoji6]
Maybe the leprechauns had a calming effect. Or my medicine. Or the cat. Who knows.
Your Brittney Spears interpretation was marvellous. [emoji106]

I bet year 3 turns out to be as funny as the years 1 and 2. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello fellow islander! I am so glad that our lovely landlord is happy about our acomplished behaviour. [emoji4] Hehehe. Nevertheless, I think thanks to the cute cat we could have destroyed at least one table without getting scolded. [emoji6]
> Maybe the leprechauns had a calming effect. Or my medicine. Or the cat. Who knows.
> Your Brittney Spears interpretation was marvellous. [emoji106]
> 
> I bet year 3 turns out to be as funny as the years 1 and 2. [emoji3]



I think it will be even better! 
Now if I could just remind myself I don't look like this (anymore):


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think it will be even better!
> Now if I could just remind myself I don't look like this (anymore):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3504692



[emoji23] Oh, don't worry. Just think about Britney with the bald head. You will always look much better than that!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23] Oh, don't worry. Just think about Britney with the bald head. You will always look much better than that!



True. 
I think next time I fell like getting crazy I will bring a smaller snake [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> True.
> I think next time I fell like getting crazy I will bring a smaller snake [emoji6]



Yes! It would be a pity if the snake eats the kitty of our landlord!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! It would be a pity if the snake eats the kitty of our landlord!



That would be bad.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, we are simply the best!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, we are simply the best!



Nice Tina Turner reference.  
So true. We are.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello from Milford Sound. At very early hour on boat. After bucketing rains.


And lookie--Fiordland crested penguin (tawaki)!


Also lookie--when opened van door near Homer Tunnel.


No food for you.
Later brought friends. To destroy vehicle door seal & unscrew/fly away with antenna.
Cheeky kea stories *are true*.

Leaving NZ soon. Then back to usual.
Hope islanders have enjoyed sharing trip with me. Thanks.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello from Milford Sound. At very early hour on boat. After bucketing rains.
> View attachment 3506219
> 
> And lookie--Fiordland crested penguin (tawaki)!
> View attachment 3506220
> 
> Also lookie--when opened van door near Homer Tunnel.
> View attachment 3506217
> 
> No food for you.
> Later brought friends. To destroy vehicle door seal & unscrew/fly away with antenna.
> Cheeky kea stories *are true*.
> 
> Leaving NZ soon. Then back to usual.
> Hope islanders have enjoyed sharing trip with me. Thanks.



Have totally enjoyed your trip. Better than a PBS travel show! You fer sure have better commentary. 
I LOVE penguins BTW.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello from Milford Sound. At very early hour on boat. After bucketing rains.
> View attachment 3506219
> 
> And lookie--Fiordland crested penguin (tawaki)!
> View attachment 3506220
> 
> Also lookie--when opened van door near Homer Tunnel.
> View attachment 3506217
> 
> No food for you.
> Later brought friends. To destroy vehicle door seal & unscrew/fly away with antenna.
> Cheeky kea stories *are true*.
> 
> Leaving NZ soon. Then back to usual.
> Hope islanders have enjoyed sharing trip with me. Thanks.


Of course we have, remainsilly.
I once asked a gentleman who had been traveling around the world what were the countries he had fallen in love with. He replied " New Zealand and Argentina"
Enjoy your last days in NZ, remainsilly!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello from Milford Sound. At very early hour on boat. After bucketing rains.
> View attachment 3506219
> 
> And lookie--Fiordland crested penguin (tawaki)!
> View attachment 3506220
> 
> Also lookie--when opened van door near Homer Tunnel.
> View attachment 3506217
> 
> No food for you.
> Later brought friends. To destroy vehicle door seal & unscrew/fly away with antenna.
> Cheeky kea stories *are true*.
> 
> Leaving NZ soon. Then back to usual.
> Hope islanders have enjoyed sharing trip with me. Thanks.



Of course we have enjoyed your tour! [emoji173]️
Keas are so funny - love them. And the pic with the mug is really gorgeous.
Save travel home, my friend! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, how's the finger/hand?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, how's the finger/hand?



Mariapia is the one with the broken hand. I am the one with tonsillitis. Which is getting better. [emoji3]
So many sick islanders at the moment... It's getting difficult to keep the maladies apart. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Mariapia is the one with the broken hand. I am the one with tonsillitis. Which is getting better. [emoji3]
> So many sick islanders at the moment... It's getting difficult to keep the maladies apart. [emoji38]



That is so true. 
I am still taking meds for sinus infection so my head is fuzzy. 
How does an adult get tonsillitis? I didn't know that was possible. Bummer. 
Been around little kids lately? Well just stop that. Stay on the island with the grownups. [emoji56]
Dr. Murphy says, grab a warm beverage and some comfy slippers and read a book or flip through a magazine. Skip any silly housework or errands.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Of course we have, remainsilly.
> I once asked a gentleman who had been traveling around the world what were the countries he had fallen in love with. He replied " New Zealand and Argentina"
> Enjoy your last days in NZ, remainsilly!



So now that I have the maladies straight, how is the hand/fingers? Did the doctor do anything or just advise "be careful with it". 
I hate that. If I was careful, I wouldn't have this silly injury. 
Then of course they charge you for an office visit.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So now that I have the maladies straight, how is the hand/fingers? Did the doctor do anything or just advise "be careful with it".
> I hate that. If I was careful, I wouldn't have this silly injury.
> Then of course they charge you for an office visit.


The doctor said it was too late to do anything.....
Just told me to be careful.....
To cheer myself up, I decided to go shopping....
Went to all the high end boutiques in the nearest city.
The welcome at LV and Hermès was awfully cold.....
Lovely SAs at Loro Piana's, Céline's and Fendi's
But....all the ladies at Chanel's were the best!
I had never been there, let alone bought anything , but everyone was so kind and simple that I took the plunge.
Here is my new treasure...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mariapia is the one with the broken hand. I am the one with tonsillitis. Which is getting better. [emoji3]
> So many sick islanders at the moment... It's getting difficult to keep the maladies apart. [emoji38]


True, Ludmilla!
All the people I know are more or less sick at the moment.
We should all wear masks like the Chinese or Japanese tourists that were on the plane with me last Friday....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3506727
> 
> The doctor said it was too late to do anything.....
> Just told me to be careful.....
> To cheer myself up, I decided to go shopping....
> Went to all the high end boutiques in the nearest city.
> The welcome at LV and Hermès was awfully cold.....
> Lovely SAs at Loro Piana's, Céline's and Fendi's
> But....all the ladies at Chanel's were the best!
> I had never been there, let alone bought anything , but everyone was so kind and simple that I took the plunge.
> Here is my new treasure...



THAT IS TOTALLY GORGEOUS!!!!! Omg. 
Are you just sitting around sniffing the awesome smell.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> THAT IS TOTALLY GORGEOUS!!!!! Omg.
> Are you just sitting around sniffing the awesome smell.


I spent the whole evening looking at it, sniffing the leather, I just couldn't believe it was mine.
The box and white ribbons are a wonder too.
I asked the ladies to give me a plain shopping bag to take my treasure home on the train.
Of course they had one as some customers  don't want to walk around, carrying a logoed bag.
The whole experience was amazing.
I am going to take it out today....


----------



## Murphy47

Enjoy. Sounds like the entire experience was just wonderful. What a special treat. 
Would love to see a mod pic when u have time.


----------



## remainsilly

Great bag, Mariapia!
Congratulations!

Still navigating airports.
And met drug-sniffer beagle. After my insect repellent wipes aroused suspicion & worry in security line.
My clothing zippers & snaps are killing body wands/scanners, too.
Bleeeeeeep! 

Confession time: I puked on my pacsafe crossbody bag.￼
A nice woman handed me wet wipes. Then I hosed it off in sink.
Perfect.
Years of collonil layers & nylon = victorious!

Will be nice to carry leather & fancy bags again, once home.
Though, they still tread the dangerous edge of enduring my nonsense.
More later.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great bag, Mariapia!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Still navigating airports.
> And met drug-sniffer beagle. After my insect repellent wipes aroused suspicion & worry in security line.
> My clothing zippers & snaps are killing body wands/scanners, too.
> Bleeeeeeep!
> 
> Confession time: I puked on my pacsafe crossbody bag.￼
> A nice woman handed me wet wipes. Then I hosed it off in sink.
> Perfect.
> Years of collonil layers & nylon = victorious!
> 
> Will be nice to carry leather & fancy bags again, once home.
> Though, they still tread the dangerous edge of enduring my nonsense.
> More later.



I love leather too. Similar problems with wear and tear. I spend a lot of time watching the kids do their sports so accident are usually the fault of other people. Couldn't manage without my Longchamp or Vera Bradley. 
Downey and Bourne is a good choice but so HEAVY. 
Too bad we don't have a handbag factory on the island to manufacture our own. Then we could have the perfect bag in every color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies,

I've been absent for a while. Still recovering, but back to the office today. Ugh. Good thing: I am going to eat burger with some colleagues, later. 



Murphy47 said:


> That is so true.
> I am still taking meds for sinus infection so my head is fuzzy.
> How does an adult get tonsillitis? I didn't know that was possible. Bummer.
> Been around little kids lately? Well just stop that. Stay on the island with the grownups. [emoji56]
> Dr. Murphy says, grab a warm beverage and some comfy slippers and read a book or flip through a magazine. Skip any silly housework or errands.



Oh no! You need to take meds for your sinus infection? This stuff is persistent.
Hm, I get tonsillitis every single time when others just get a cold. Don't know why. I am not sure if staying with the grownups would help at all.



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3506727
> 
> The doctor said it was too late to do anything.....
> Just told me to be careful.....
> To cheer myself up, I decided to go shopping....
> Went to all the high end boutiques in the nearest city.
> The welcome at LV and Hermès was awfully cold.....
> Lovely SAs at Loro Piana's, Céline's and Fendi's
> But....all the ladies at Chanel's were the best!
> I had never been there, let alone bought anything , but everyone was so kind and simple that I took the plunge.
> Here is my new treasure...



I am sorry that your hand is still bad. But, wow. That bag is a stunner! I hope you enjoyed carrying her a lot!! Very happy that you had such a great experience at Chanel. Being nice to your customers is really important. A pity, that not every SA seems to know that.




remainsilly said:


> Great bag, Mariapia!
> Congratulations!
> 
> Still navigating airports.
> And met drug-sniffer beagle. After my insect repellent wipes aroused suspicion & worry in security line.
> My clothing zippers & snaps are killing body wands/scanners, too.
> Bleeeeeeep!
> 
> Confession time: I puked on my pacsafe crossbody bag.
> A nice woman handed me wet wipes. Then I hosed it off in sink.
> Perfect.
> Years of collonil layers & nylon = victorious!
> 
> Will be nice to carry leather & fancy bags again, once home.
> Though, they still tread the dangerous edge of enduring my nonsense.
> More later.


Oh dear - sounds like you went through some hassle at the airport. I hope that you are back at home now. Safe and sound and well. 



Murphy47 said:


> I love leather too. Similar problems with wear and tear. I spend a lot of time watching the kids do their sports so accident are usually the fault of other people. Couldn't manage without my Longchamp or Vera Bradley.
> Downey and Bourne is a good choice but so HEAVY.
> Too bad we don't have a handbag factory on the island to manufacture our own. Then we could have the perfect bag in every color.



Yes, sometimes a Nylon bag is the way to go!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Too bad we don't have a handbag factory on the island to manufacture our own. Then we could have the perfect bag in every color.


Fab idea!
However, we'd never sell any. And find our bag collections growing inexplicably.
---
Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig!
Man in my life had surprises waiting.
Some weren't frightening or requiring me to vacuum surfaces.
Boxes from aspinal of London, silk scarves:
owl in city, navy
oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...cal-oversized-print-silk_resized-jpg.3508324/
Quite lovely. 

Still envious of Ludmilla's beautiful robin/fox scarf, same brand.￼
That teal color = perfect.￼
(fun trivia = NZ robins are grey, no red at all--but still adorable)

Resting today. Hoping not to get sick after changing planes 3 times, 3 different sets of free-wheeling coughers & crying babies.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Fab idea!
> However, we'd never sell any. And find our bag collections growing inexplicably.
> ---
> Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig!
> Man in my life had surprises waiting.
> Some weren't frightening or requiring me to vacuum surfaces.
> Boxes from aspinal of London, silk scarves:
> owl in city, navy
> oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...cal-oversized-print-silk_resized-jpg.3508324/
> Quite lovely.
> 
> Still envious of Ludmilla's beautiful robin/fox scarf, same brand.￼
> That teal color = perfect.￼
> (fun trivia = NZ robins are grey, no red at all--but still adorable)
> 
> Resting today. Hoping not to get sick after changing planes 3 times, 3 different sets of free-wheeling coughers & crying babies.



Glad that you are at home again. [emoji4] A long travel like yours must be exhausting. But, you should not worry about getting sick - your pretty new scarves will keep you warm for sure. [emoji6] It's nice to have surprises waiting for you after a long absence.
Try to rest now.  [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! Hope everybody is well and not feeling sick thanks to all the Halloween candies. [emoji316][emoji317]
The weather is getting ugly around here, and I changed in one of my sturdy bags with pebbled leather. But, on Monday I was still with my Bree bag:




Hopefully, there won't be any rain tomorrow, so I can use her again.  [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Beautiful bree & walnuts.
Ah, harvest time is upon us.
My basil required whacking down.
Also, of 16 spring lavender plants--5 actually lived!
However, winter looms...


----------



## elvisfan4life

remainsilly said:


> Fab idea!
> However, we'd never sell any. And find our bag collections growing inexplicably.
> ---
> Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig!
> Man in my life had surprises waiting.
> Some weren't frightening or requiring me to vacuum surfaces.
> Boxes from aspinal of London, silk scarves:
> owl in city, navy
> oversized botanical print, ivory & berry red
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachme...cal-oversized-print-silk_resized-jpg.3508324/
> Quite lovely.
> 
> Still envious of Ludmilla's beautiful robin/fox scarf, same brand.￼
> That teal color = perfect.￼
> (fun trivia = NZ robins are grey, no red at all--but still adorable)
> 
> Resting today. Hoping not to get sick after changing planes 3 times, 3 different sets of free-wheeling coughers & crying babies.


Every long haul flight i have been on has those awful crying babies arggggggggggg


----------



## Murphy47

elvisfan4life said:


> Every long haul flight i have been on has those awful crying babies arggggggggggg



Not sure why people don't make plans to deal with their children when flying. We always took our kids on planes but aside from take off, there wasn't that awful crying. 
BTW, the King lives.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everybody is well and not feeling sick thanks to all the Halloween candies. [emoji316][emoji317]
> The weather is getting ugly around here, and I changed in one of my sturdy bags with pebbled leather. But, on Monday I was still with my Bree bag:
> 
> View attachment 3509971
> 
> 
> Hopefully, there won't be any rain tomorrow, so I can use her again.  [emoji4]



Fingers crossed. 
Freakishly warm here. New record high. 
Not that I mind as I like it warm.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Beautiful bree & walnuts.
> Ah, harvest time is upon us.
> My basil required whacking down.
> Also, of 16 spring lavender plants--5 actually lived!
> However, winter looms...



Oh yes! Definitely harvest time. I am very drawn to bags made of natural leather. [emoji4]
5 of your lavender plants are still alive? Yay!



elvisfan4life said:


> Every long haul flight i have been on has those awful crying babies arggggggggggg



Ugh. I hear you.



Murphy47 said:


> Fingers crossed.
> Freakishly warm here. New record high.
> Not that I mind as I like it warm.



It is getting really cold now around here. There will be rain, too. Hopefully not tomorrow. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
I couldn't get away from an infection too...
And from pain....Wisdom tooth for me....
My face looked like a boxer's at the end of a fight....
It's back to normal now, fortunately....
Thank you all for your compliments on my Chanel!
I won't take it out today and tomorrow....Rain is coming.....
That's when I start dreaming of the Carabbeans.
A friend of mine left for Thailand last Sunday. She will find good weather there but there are things she won't be able to do as the whole country is in national mourning after the death of the king.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> I couldn't get away from an infection too...
> And from pain....Wisdom tooth for me....
> My face looked like a boxer's at the end of a fight....
> It's back to normal now, fortunately....
> Thank you all for your compliments on my Chanel!
> I won't take it out today and tomorrow....Rain is coming.....
> That's when I start dreaming of the Carabbeans.
> A friend of mine left for Thailand last Sunday. She will find good weather there but there are things she won't be able to do as the whole country is in national mourning after the death of the king.



Wisdom teeth. Ugh. Will you be having them removed? 
It's been a rough month for the Islanders.


----------



## remainsilly

Hope health improves for all.

Do you think removing mole rats, from our island ecosystem, allowed evil germs to flourish unchecked?!

I saved my removed wisdom teeth in a matchbox.
Because feared I would not stay wise, if lost them entirely.
Let me state that teeth-in-a-box still watched me date lunatics & whack a can of wood stain with hammer, trying to open it.
Faulty.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Mariapia gorgeous new chanel!
Murphy47 I tried making bags so I could have just what I want in every color but it's hard to make quality bags!
And I admit I'm the mom on the plane and airports and everywhere with her breast out, feeding the baby. Or comfort nursing a toddler, and just getting through an exhausting ordeal so I can visit my mom in another country and so can the grands. I have occasionally had a little one cry for a bit but usually the breast fixes that real quick. To those of you horrified by crying and boobs, which is worse? You usually need to choose one of those, with my kids. Can't be perfectly quiet and also have my shirt totally closed.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and I appreciate you guys not in good shape. Three months of inflamed tennis elbows on both sides and it has spread up to my shoulders. The remedy is totally resting them for weeks which doesn't work with heavy little kids climbing on you all the time and needing to dress them and change diapers and carry them and wrangle them into car seats. I can almost dress myself without arm pain but their wriggling bodies? No way. They'll suddenly throw themselves backwards and I need to be ready to catch them at all times and I cringe in pain....I never heal.


----------



## remainsilly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> To those of you horrified by crying and boobs, which is worse? You usually need to choose one of those, with my kids.


hmm
I believe the, "you usually need to choose one of those, with my kids," bit horrifies me more.
No one chose screaming kids & exposed breasts in airline seat selection process.
Everyone paid to be on flight.
Kindness, understanding for parents, sure--but have limits on a cramped long haul.
Everyone is tired. 
So a clever person or 2 invented pacifiers & breast pumps.
Here's what another clever person did:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/...-boys-hand-out-sweets-to-other-passen.772418/


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Mariapia gorgeous new chanel!
> Murphy47 I tried making bags so I could have just what I want in every color but it's hard to make quality bags!
> And I admit I'm the mom on the plane and airports and everywhere with her breast out, feeding the baby. Or comfort nursing a toddler, and just getting through an exhausting ordeal so I can visit my mom in another country and so can the grands. I have occasionally had a little one cry for a bit but usually the breast fixes that real quick. To those of you horrified by crying and boobs, which is worse? You usually need to choose one of those, with my kids. Can't be perfectly quiet and also have my shirt totally closed.



Not horrified by exposed breast. Breastfeeding is a wonderful and healthy thing for mom and baby. 
As a waitress for 20+ years I saw a lot of it. 
What i dislike is HOW some people do it. 
While at home or amongst friends and family I say whatever is most comfortable is the way to go. 
In public I think a small bit of discretion is best. 
Woman who just drop/yank up the entire top make everyone uncomfortable. 
No need to wear a burka, but sitting in your seat and opening your shirt to feed is no big deal. 
Not horrified by crying. If you have kids, crying happens. 
What is horrifying is people who take no special precautions for the baby. 
Flying is especially uncomfortable oftentimes for babies and they have no way to express this except to cry. 
Just ignoring them does nothing. It's not like plopping them in a car seat in the minivan at home. 
I have 2 kids myself and have flown with them since they were infants without the trauma that seems to occur with many parents these days.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and I appreciate you guys not in good shape. Three months of inflamed tennis elbows on both sides and it has spread up to my shoulders. The remedy is totally resting them for weeks which doesn't work with heavy little kids climbing on you all the time and needing to dress them and change diapers and carry them and wrangle them into car seats. I can almost dress myself without arm pain but their wriggling bodies? No way. They'll suddenly throw themselves backwards and I need to be ready to catch them at all times and I cringe in pain....I never heal.



Tennis elbow and small ones? Oooh. I just can't imagine the difficulty. 
I had forgotten how they can throw themselves backward at high velocity to avoid dressing/medicine/washing. 
Potty training would have to occur right quick. 
And dressing themselves 
Even if they did wear the super hero costume everyday.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hope health improves for all.
> 
> Do you think removing mole rats, from our island ecosystem, allowed evil germs to flourish unchecked?!
> 
> I saved my removed wisdom teeth in a matchbox.
> Because feared I would not stay wise, if lost them entirely.
> Let me state that teeth-in-a-box still watched me date lunatics & whack a can of wood stain with hammer, trying to open it.
> Faulty.



If you had never dated lunatics (and most of us have), you would never appreciate your husband. 
Maybe we could use the teeth in a box in some sort of tribal ritual to remove the ill health that has beset the islanders. 
I will google it and see what kind of ceremony we might need.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> If you had never dated lunatics (and most of us have), you would never appreciate your husband.
> Maybe we could use the teeth in a box in some sort of tribal ritual to remove the ill health that has beset the islanders.
> I will google it and see what kind of ceremony we might need.


Hehehe--too true.

Ritual with teeth-in-a-box sounds interesting.
IF get to wear superhero costume.
Once read about this idea, above, realized NEED a cape & pointy slippers, pronto.
Just to help day along weirder, more fascinating track.
And to lighten weekly laundry loads.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--too true.
> 
> Ritual with teeth-in-a-box sounds interesting.
> IF get to wear superhero costume.
> Once read about this idea, above, realized NEED a cape & pointy slippers, pronto.
> Just to help day along weirder, more fascinating track.
> And to lighten weekly laundry loads.



OF COURSE you can wear superhero costume. 
It makes a nice change from the suburban mom outfit. Plus, capes are just SSSOOOO fun to swoop around in. 
Just watch out so you don't get it stuck in the dryer door. Causes an abrupt end to flight. And you look silly gasping for air whilst lying on the floor.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It makes a nice change...


Been wearing cargo pants & hiking sandals, since return home.
Cannot shake travel-mode dressing, yet. So easy.

Ah, dryer doors.
Evil with recessed handle grips.
Mine whacks legs & has a pokey bit around edge.
And machine refuses to behave according to printed settings.
Hot air satan?!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Been wearing cargo pants & hiking sandals, since return home.
> Cannot shake travel-mode dressing, yet. So easy.
> 
> Ah, dryer doors.
> Evil with recessed handle grips.
> Mine whacks legs & has a pokey bit around edge.
> And refuses to behave according to printed settings.
> Hot air satan?!



My dryer is shoved in a pantry. Doing laundry in a closet is it's own challenge. One I try to avoid. 
My laundry machines are old school. They have knobs. I have stated for a few years that touchpads and water are a bad mix and with the recent Samsung issues I have been proven right. 
I have been researching Shamanic rituals to remove illnesses and I think this is just what we need. 
Instructions to follow.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy's step by step instructions for removing illness. 
Whilst there is no guarantee implied or expressed, you will feel much more relaxed. 
1. Find comfy lounging clothes. 
2. Have husband or family clean bathroom. 
3. Fix favorite relaxing beverage. 
4. Run warm/hot bath.
5. Send family to movies. 
6. Take self, beverage, and pile of magazines or catalogs into bathroom along with radio/iPod. 
7. Immerse self. Add hot water as needed to maintain temperature. 
8. Text husband to bring home pizza/deli for dinner. 
9. Emerge from bath and don lounge wear. 
10. Repair to sofa and take sole possession of remote. 
11. Choose cheesy movie and relax until family returns with food. 
12. Smile.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

15 month old is not going to dress herself unfortunately. 
What are the appropriate precautions? I always bring snacks drinks and entertainment of some sort for my little kids but sometimes they aren't interested in any of those. 90% of the time I can nurse them into a good mood or sleep and the other 10% of the time they just want to go around the plane and socialize with everyone like it's a big party. I typically nurse in the carrier with a nursing shirt and bra that opens to just reveal the nipple area and very little boob flesh and I have rarely seen anyone in public anywhere in the world just pulling their shirt so open that they are showing a huge portion of their naked upper body. I always assumed that narrative was kind of an urban legend. But I've only been doing the lactating mom back and forth be Europe and America for 13 years or so, & I'm just one person, so maybe I just don't have enough experience.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Oh and remainsilly have you ever dealt with pumping milk and bringing the equipment with you on a long trip? I cannot even imagine how hard it would be and how much stuff it would require and I'm traveling alone with two littles so where would i pump and who would watch the baby and toddler while I am hooked up to a machine? Or if i brought previously expressed milk even just finding a way to warm it would always be tricky, and not to mention I'm injured and carrying a baby on my person and all our stuff for the three of us on my back and need to be have an umbrella stroller for the 3 year old, and any extraneous heavy stuff to carry feels impossible. Plus most of the time it's nursing for comfort and to go to sleep in a strange situation, not for hunger so bottles and pacifiers don't offer any help. And we never were a pacifier family so they don't know what they are.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and remainsilly have you ever dealt with pumping milk and bringing the equipment with you on a long trip? I cannot even imagine how hard it would be and how much stuff it would require and I'm traveling alone with two littles so where would i pump and who would watch the baby and toddler while I am hooked up to a machine? Or if i brought previously expressed milk even just finding a way to warm it would always be tricky, and not to mention I'm injured and carrying a baby on my person and all our stuff for the three of us on my back and need to be have an umbrella stroller for the 3 year old, and any extraneous heavy stuff to carry feels impossible. Plus most of the time it's nursing for comfort and to go to sleep in a strange situation, not for hunger so bottles and pacifiers don't offer any help. And we never were a pacifier family so they don't know what they are.



Sounds like you are doing the very best that can be done!! 
Kudos. 
New toys are a help but only so much. 
Walking around is good and if your lucky they are smiling and charming the other passengers. Just depends on the day doesn't it?
As far as whipping it all out to nurse, I assure you it is NOT an urban legend. See it a various big box stores at least once a week. 
Typical scenario, 3 older kids in cart. Baby in sling. Kids loud and obnoxious. 
Baby starts to fuss. 
Mom, who has obviously done this before, is wearing tank top and Daisy Dukes. Up or to the side goes tank top. Baby latches on and stops fussing. 
Problem: tank tops were not made for nursing combined with the fact that working breasts are Large. There just isn't enough fabric in most tank tops to cover everything. 
As a result, everyone in the nearby area gets a free show and often stop walking and stare. 
I see this in airports, movies, malls, coffee shops, just anywhere. 
It's just wrong. 
On the positive side, I see many young mothers doing this the right way. 
Shorts that cover things. Tops made for nursing. Or even a regular tank under a button up shirt. Baby fusses, mom slides top to the side no muss no fuss. If you didn't know you would just think she was cuddling. 
I grew up in a neighborhood full of back to nature moms. They all breastfed to the point the kid could walk up and unbutton the shirt for a drink on their own. Personally I think that's too old. My point is, NEVER did I see anything but the top of the babies head and maybe some cleavage. And trust me, these ladies didn't stay home. They went to parks and ball games, movies even restaurants that were casual. No other patron ever made a scene or complained to management that I saw. 
Why? Because they were discreet.


----------



## Murphy47

Here's something fun ladies. 
I sold these:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Plus the quilted Cognac leather Vera Bradley and bought this:


It's a Coach Phoebe, Metallic Cherry. Python trim. 
And get this, the EdgeKote has GLITTER! 
It's SPARKLY!!
Loaded it immediately when I got home. Now I just need a place to go.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I live in a frigid climate so I always have had to make sure not to expose any more skin than necessary because I would otherwise get chilly. 
New toys are good for toddlers but nurslings, especially the crying infants, don't care about toys all that much. It's moving around, playing with people by making faces , and nursing. I have had very few moments of crying, though. Maybe descending when their ears hurt. I have never been irritated by crying babies though, just felt empathy for the family going through it. In comparison, traveling without children is a holiday.


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I live in a frigid climate so I always have had to make sure not to expose any more skin than necessary because I would otherwise get chilly.
> New toys are good for toddlers but nurslings, especially the crying infants, don't care about toys all that much. It's moving around, playing with people by making faces , and nursing. I have had very few moments of crying, though. Maybe descending when their ears hurt. I have never been irritated by crying babies though, just felt empathy for the family going through it. In comparison, traveling without children is a holiday.



I will say that crying babies are far out done by obnoxious toddlers whose parents are ignoring them. 
Haven't been on a vacation without the kids yet, so I will let you know how that works out when the last one is off to college.


----------



## remainsilly

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and remainsilly have you ever dealt with pumping milk and bringing the equipment with you on a long trip?


No, as I chose not to have babies.
For exactly the reasons you mention so often.
And more.



Murphy47 said:


> Here's something fun ladies.
> I sold these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513077
> 
> Plus the quilted Cognac leather Vera Bradley and bought this:
> View attachment 3513078
> 
> It's a Coach Phoebe, Metallic Cherry. Python trim.
> And get this, the EdgeKote has GLITTER!
> It's SPARKLY!!
> Loaded it immediately when I got home. Now I just need a place to go.


Sparkly is brilliant! 
----
Omg, it's almost Christmas!
Wtf happened to September?! Wasn't it just yesterday?

Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip & I tried Thanksgiving blend coffee.
It tastes distinctly un-turkey-ish--hooray!


----------



## Murphy47

I find lack of turkey taste to be a bonus in my beverages. 
Pumpkin spice is also overrated. 
Love love love the green bag!!
As for September, I don't know what happened. It's November and it was 85F here yesterday. 
Time to start the dreaded xmas shopping.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Here's something fun ladies.
> I sold these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513077
> 
> Plus the quilted Cognac leather Vera Bradley and bought this:
> View attachment 3513078
> 
> It's a Coach Phoebe, Metallic Cherry. Python trim.
> And get this, the EdgeKote has GLITTER!
> It's SPARKLY!!
> Loaded it immediately when I got home. Now I just need a place to go.


Beautiful purchase, Murphy!
I love red bags!
The leather looks yummy and I am sure that you have done a lot of sniffing since you took it home.
Where did you take your beauty to?
I do the same of course....Load my new bag immediately and rush out .... Any place will do: grocery store or post office.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful purchase, Murphy!
> I love red bags!
> The leather looks yummy and I am sure that you have done a lot of sniffing since you took it home.
> Where did you take your beauty to?
> I do the same of course....Load my new bag immediately and rush out .... Any place will do: grocery store or post office.....



Alas, I went no where today. 
I did however walk by it a thousand times and sniff. I hugged. I tried it on and admired myself in the mirror. 
Have you spent much time sniffing Ms Chanel? 
Your red bag inspired me to go wild and crazy and get a red one myself.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Alas, I went no where today.
> I did however walk by it a thousand times and sniff. I hugged. I tried it on and admired myself in the mirror.
> Have you spent much time sniffing Ms Chanel?
> Your red bag inspired me to go wild and crazy and get a red one myself.



Red is a great colour! Though I only have a red garment in my wardrobe, I have several red bags.
The Grand Shopping being my latest one. I tried it on in black at the boutique, but it was much too strict looking for me.
Your Coach will brighten up your days, Murphy!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

remainsilly, what reasons have I mentioned for not having children? I don't remember making a case for not having children. And certainly not often.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Red is a great colour!


So true.
I avoided a red bag for years. Choosing pink.
Which is great, too.
But received surprise gift of red bag/wallet in February. Year of fire monkey, 2016.
And wear all the freaking time!
Planning great remembrance day combination--red bag with poppies scarf.
So fun, good ol' red.

Must be CORRECT red tone, yes?
Otherwise is uncomfortable.
Red takes some consideration, for individual skin tone/etc., imo.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So true.
> I avoided a red bag for years. Choosing pink.
> Which is great, too.
> But received surprise gift of red bag/wallet in February. Year of fire monkey, 2016.
> And wear all the freaking time!
> Planning great remembrance day combination--red bag with poppies scarf.
> So fun, good ol' red.
> 
> Must be CORRECT red tone, yes?
> Otherwise is uncomfortable.
> Red takes some consideration, for individual skin tone/etc., imo.



Very true. 
Haven't had a red bag in years. Went into to Coach store and saw this one. 
Color so perfect for me made me sick in my breath and go Oooooh. Sold.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So true.
> I avoided a red bag for years. Choosing pink.
> Which is great, too.
> But received surprise gift of red bag/wallet in February. Year of fire monkey, 2016.
> And wear all the freaking time!
> Planning great remembrance day combination--red bag with poppies scarf.
> So fun, good ol' red.
> 
> Must be CORRECT red tone, yes?
> Otherwise is uncomfortable.
> Red takes some consideration, for individual skin tone/etc., imo.



What kind (if any) goodies did you bring back from your trip?
The photos were just awesome. 
I totally imagined myself there with you.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> What kind (if any) goodies did you bring back from your trip?
> The photos were just awesome.
> I totally imagined myself there with you.


Aw, thanks.￼
I omitted jetboat & other insanity.

Not a big travel shopper.
Plus still had 15lb/7kg carry-on limit, trip home.
But, got the dp scarf. 
Also received several gifts, including large(heavy!) art book of NZ landscapes photos.
So, threw away some socks & toiletries. To make room.￼

Creme brulee fudge did not arrive home. Was eaten during 1 of my airport stopovers.
Because it was sugar. Yes.￼
----
Any travel plans coming up for holidays?
None for me. Will burrow-in, as a winter badger. Focussed upon coffee & books & sleep.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aw, thanks.￼
> I omitted jetboat & other insanity.
> 
> Not a big travel shopper.
> Plus still had 15lb/7kg carry-on limit, trip home.
> But, got the dp scarf.
> Also received several gifts, including large(heavy!) art book of NZ landscapes photos.
> So, threw away some socks & toiletries. To make room.￼
> 
> Creme brulee fudge did not arrive home. Was eaten during 1 of my airport stopovers.
> Because it was sugar. Yes.￼
> ----
> Any travel plans coming up for holidays?
> None for me. Will burrow-in, as a winter badger. Focussed upon coffee & books & sleep.



Well, who needs socks? Stick with those hiking sandals and you'll be all good. 
As for the jet boat, it would present quite the dilemma. Which to put in the garage? Car or boat? In my neighborhood, boat wins out for most. 
Holiday travel is not my thing. When I was young yes but now I favor burrowing in and waiting for spring also. 
My daughters and mom will once again head to U.K. Giving me the best present of all- peace and quiet. 
They are still contemplating a side trip to Cardiff. 
Ludmilla or Mariapia, either of you ladies ventured there? Can't remember. Mind like a steel seive.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well, who needs socks? Stick with those hiking sandals and you'll be all good.
> As for the jet boat, it would present quite the dilemma. Which to put in the garage? Car or boat? In my neighborhood, boat wins out for most.
> Holiday travel is not my thing. When I was young yes but now I favor burrowing in and waiting for spring also.
> My daughters and mom will once again head to U.K. Giving me the best present of all- peace and quiet.
> They are still contemplating a side trip to Cardiff.
> Ludmilla or Mariapia, either of you ladies ventured there? Can't remember. Mind like a steel seive.


When I lived in the North of England, I made a.....one day trip to Wales with a group of friends.
We didn't go to Cardiff though, just to a place called Llandudno in the North of the country.
We loved it! It's supposed to be one of the best locations in the U.K..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> When I lived in the North of England, I made a.....one day trip to Wales with a group of friends.
> We didn't go to Cardiff though, just to a place called Llandudno in the North of the country.
> We loved it! It's supposed to be one of the best locations in the U.K..



Cool. Will pass that along. Would love to go overseas again when I can take my time. Haven't been since the 80's. 
I am sure it will totally be more fun with more funds!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! [emoji4]
Sorry for being absent and missing so much - we had my father's 75. birthday yesterday. So, time vanished within the blink of an eye. You won't believe it, but I got too much food yesterday, so I felt terribly sick today. Missed you all!



Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> I couldn't get away from an infection too...
> And from pain....Wisdom tooth for me....
> My face looked like a boxer's at the end of a fight....
> It's back to normal now, fortunately....
> Thank you all for your compliments on my Chanel!
> I won't take it out today and tomorrow....Rain is coming.....
> That's when I start dreaming of the Carabbeans.
> A friend of mine left for Thailand last Sunday. She will find good weather there but there are things she won't be able to do as the whole country is in national mourning after the death of the king.



Oh no! I am so sorry that your tooth is causing trouble. And an infection, too. [emoji17] You poor thing. Do you need to get your tooth removed? Is it already gone? Get well soon. [emoji8][emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> Hope health improves for all.
> 
> Do you think removing mole rats, from our island ecosystem, allowed evil germs to flourish unchecked?!
> 
> I saved my removed wisdom teeth in a matchbox.
> Because feared I would not stay wise, if lost them entirely.
> Let me state that teeth-in-a-box still watched me date lunatics & whack a can of wood stain with hammer, trying to open it.
> Faulty.



Hm. Hopefully all those illnesses have nothing to do with removing the molerats. [emoji15]
Hehehe. I have my wisdom teeth still. All three of them. Unfortunately, they never prevented me from doing something stupid. [emoji38]



Murphy47 said:


> Murphy's step by step instructions for removing illness.
> Whilst there is no guarantee implied or expressed, you will feel much more relaxed.
> 1. Find comfy lounging clothes.
> 2. Have husband or family clean bathroom.
> 3. Fix favorite relaxing beverage.
> 4. Run warm/hot bath.
> 5. Send family to movies.
> 6. Take self, beverage, and pile of magazines or catalogs into bathroom along with radio/iPod.
> 7. Immerse self. Add hot water as needed to maintain temperature.
> 8. Text husband to bring home pizza/deli for dinner.
> 9. Emerge from bath and don lounge wear.
> 10. Repair to sofa and take sole possession of remote.
> 11. Choose cheesy movie and relax until family returns with food.
> 12. Smile.



Those tips are great. Just reading them makes me feels so much better. [emoji8]



Murphy47 said:


> Here's something fun ladies.
> I sold these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3513077
> 
> Plus the quilted Cognac leather Vera Bradley and bought this:
> View attachment 3513078
> 
> It's a Coach Phoebe, Metallic Cherry. Python trim.
> And get this, the EdgeKote has GLITTER!
> It's SPARKLY!!
> Loaded it immediately when I got home. Now I just need a place to go.



I love that new bag! It is just gorgeous! Do you have 2 or 3 phoebes now?



remainsilly said:


> No, as I chose not to have babies.
> For exactly the reasons you mention so often.
> And more.
> 
> 
> Sparkly is brilliant!
> ----
> Omg, it's almost Christmas!
> Wtf happened to September?! Wasn't it just yesterday?
> 
> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip & I tried Thanksgiving blend coffee.
> It tastes distinctly un-turkey-ish--hooray!
> View attachment 3513148



Yes. Almost Christmas. Scary actually. [emoji33]



Murphy47 said:


> Well, who needs socks? Stick with those hiking sandals and you'll be all good.
> As for the jet boat, it would present quite the dilemma. Which to put in the garage? Car or boat? In my neighborhood, boat wins out for most.
> Holiday travel is not my thing. When I was young yes but now I favor burrowing in and waiting for spring also.
> My daughters and mom will once again head to U.K. Giving me the best present of all- peace and quiet.
> They are still contemplating a side trip to Cardiff.
> Ludmilla or Mariapia, either of you ladies ventured there? Can't remember. Mind like a steel seive.



Never been to Cardiff.



Mariapia said:


> When I lived in the North of England, I made a.....one day trip to Wales with a group of friends.
> We didn't go to Cardiff though, just to a place called Llandudno in the North of the country.
> We loved it! It's supposed to be one of the best locations in the U.K..



You lived in the Uk? Envious islander over here. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, glad you had fun. 
75 is a big milestone. 
Sounds like a soup and salad day after such lovely food. 
2 Phoebes. Trying to keep the number of bags down. 
May have to start a new fund after ogling Mariapias new yummy Chanel.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! [emoji4]
> Sorry for being absent and missing so much - we had my father's 75. birthday yesterday. So, time vanished within the blink of an eye. You won't believe it, but I got too much food yesterday, so I felt terribly sick today. Missed you all!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! I am so sorry that your tooth is causing trouble. And an infection, too. [emoji17] You poor thing. Do you need to get your tooth removed? Is it already gone? Get well soon. [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. Hopefully all those illnesses have nothing to do with removing the molerats. [emoji15]
> Hehehe. I have my wisdom teeth still. All three of them. Unfortunately, they never prevented me from doing something stupid. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Those tips are great. Just reading them makes me feels so much better. [emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> I love that new bag! It is just gorgeous! Do you have 2 or 3 phoebes now?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Almost Christmas. Scary actually. [emoji33]
> 
> 
> 
> Never been to Cardiff.
> 
> 
> 
> You lived in the Uk? Envious islander over here. [emoji3]


Happy birthday to your Dad, Ludmilla!
My wisdom tooth is keeping still now....Toes and fingers crossed!
Something strange certainly happened on the island. 
I hope we are all done with those darned infections of all sorts now...
Yes, I used to live in England, in Bradford actually. 
Tough weather, cold and snowy in winter but the people were lovely.
That's where I started to love football, all my friends were supporting Manchester United and I had better watch all the matches....


----------



## Murphy47

Do you still follow ManU?
Major sporting events are so much more fun with your mates.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy birthday to your Dad, Ludmilla!
> My wisdom tooth is keeping still now....Toes and fingers crossed!
> Something strange certainly happened on the island.
> I hope we are all done with those darned infections of all sorts now...
> Yes, I used to live in England, in Bradford actually.
> Tough weather, cold and snowy in winter but the people were lovely.
> That's where I started to love football, all my friends were supporting Manchester United and I had better watch all the matches....



Happy to hear that your tooth is not causing more problems! [emoji4] Hopefully, it stays this way.
Hehehe. I am used to cold winters. I think the winters  in the UK are warmer than ours around here. [emoji3]
I bet it was fun watching the ManU games. Did you go to the pub?



Murphy47 said:


> Do you still follow ManU?
> Major sporting events are so much more fun with your mates.



Yes! But, most of the time I am only around for the snacks and beverages. I have no idea about football. [emoji85]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy to hear that your tooth is not causing more problems! [emoji4] Hopefully, it stays this way.
> Hehehe. I am used to cold winters. I think the winters  in the UK are warmer than ours around here. [emoji3]
> I bet it was fun watching the ManU games. Did you go to the pub?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! But, most of the time I am only around for the snacks and beverages. I have no idea about football. [emoji85]



Don't forget the quite fit men in small shorts. [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Don't forget the quite fit men in small shorts. [emoji41]



[emoji3] Yes!


----------



## Hobbsy

HopelessBagGirl said:


> Oh and remainsilly have you ever dealt with pumping milk and bringing the equipment with you on a long trip? I cannot even imagine how hard it would be and how much stuff it would require and I'm traveling alone with two littles so where would i pump and who would watch the baby and toddler while I am hooked up to a machine? Or if i brought previously expressed milk even just finding a way to warm it would always be tricky, and not to mention I'm injured and carrying a baby on my person and all our stuff for the three of us on my back and need to be have an umbrella stroller for the 3 year old, and any extraneous heavy stuff to carry feels impossible. Plus most of the time it's nursing for comfort and to go to sleep in a strange situation, not for hunger so bottles and pacifiers don't offer any help. And we never were a pacifier family so they don't know what they are.


It's a good thing that those who can't stand screaming children had parents who didn't think the same. But then, had they, those wouldn't be here to complain about kids! Hmmmmm. HopelessBagGirl....I respect you for doing a thankless job of raising children and doing it the best way you can. I don't have children, but I would never put down mothers or crying babies, very immature. I think you can find a much nicer thread to hang in, I know Coach has a thread for people trying to ban themselves and they are a wonderful group!!


----------



## remainsilly

Wow.
And I thought watching my cat die from cancer was enough to handle today.
Thanks.


----------



## Hobbsy

Sorry for the loss of your cat, been there. Doesn't take much to be a nice person, even to the mothers of crying, screaming kids.


----------



## Murphy47

Hobbsy said:


> Sorry for the loss of your cat, been there. Doesn't take much to be a nice person, even to the mothers of crying, screaming kids.



Guess you didn't read all the posts. We actually said nice things to Hopelessbaggirl on her preparedness. 
Not going to restate. 
Why are you trolling here?


----------



## remainsilly

My cat is not lost yet.
He is dying of bone cancer.
And today is a hard day.

Given your post, forgive me if I:
a) do not leap on your advice about being a "nice person"
b) do not understand why expressing opinions about RANDOM PEOPLE on airplanes was taken as personal attack on specific tpf member. Even after I refused to respond.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, Murphy￼


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, Murphy￼



Anytime. 
Sorry to hear about the kitty. Heartbreaking. 
My 18 year old Corgi died of Cushings. Not the same disease of course, but I can understand how hard it is to go through losing a family member.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hobbsy said:


> Sorry for the loss of your cat, been there. Doesn't take much to be a nice person, even to the mothers of crying, screaming kids.



Not sure why you are jumping on this thread attacking other members. No one ever attacked another member on this thread before like you did. Please try to stick to your own advice.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My cat is not lost yet.
> He is dying of bone cancer.
> And today is a hard day.
> 
> Given your post, forgive me if I:
> a) do not leap on your advice about being a "nice person"
> b) do not understand why expressing opinions about RANDOM PEOPLE on airplanes was taken as personal attack on specific tpf member. Even after I refused to respond.



Sorry about your cat. It is very hard and heartbreaking to see beloved pets die in such a terrible way. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies, we have to face it. Exorcising the mole rats was a bad idea and did our karma nothing good. Even our landlord is putting too much salt in his famous pumpkin soup. I am going to call the exterminator now. Maybe he can get us some mole rats back. [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy to hear that your tooth is not causing more problems! [emoji4] Hopefully, it stays this way.
> Hehehe. I am used to cold winters. I think the winters  in the UK are warmer than ours around here. [emoji3]
> I bet it was fun watching the ManU games. Did you go to the pub?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! But, most of the time I am only around for the snacks and beverages. I have no idea about football. [emoji85]


No, no, Ludmilla!
The winters were horribly cold......
I used to go to the pub, of course....
The thing I preferred was the music.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, no, Ludmilla!
> The winters were horribly cold......
> I used to go to the pub, of course....
> The thing I preferred was the music.....



Love English pubs. Esp. with live music. [emoji4]
I need to do a research about the winters up there. [emoji38]

PS: Did you bring your new beauty out already?


----------



## Hobbsy

Murphy47 said:


> Guess you didn't read all the posts. We actually said nice things to Hopelessbaggirl on her preparedness.
> Not going to restate.
> Why are you trolling here?


I have read the posts. 
Is this a closed thread?


----------



## Hobbsy

remainsilly said:


> My cat is not lost yet.
> He is dying of bone cancer.
> And today is a hard day.
> 
> Given your post, forgive me if I:
> a) do not leap on your advice about being a "nice person"
> b) do not understand why expressing opinions about RANDOM PEOPLE on airplanes was taken as personal attack on specific tpf member. Even after I refused to respond.


Women slamming women is always offensive. Maybe you can try tomorrow?


----------



## Hobbsy

Ludmilla said:


> Not sure why you are jumping on this thread attacking other members. No one ever attacked another member on this thread before like you did. Please try to stick to your own advice.


Haven't attacked anyone. Stating an opinion just like you are.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My cat is not lost yet.
> He is dying of bone cancer.
> And today is a hard day.
> 
> Given your post, forgive me if I:
> a) do not leap on your advice about being a "nice person"
> b) do not understand why expressing opinions about RANDOM PEOPLE on airplanes was taken as personal attack on specific tpf member. Even after I refused to respond.


I lost my dog a few months ago, he had been with me for nearly 19 years
I know how you feel, remainsilly.
Lots of hugs to you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love English pubs. Esp. with live music. [emoji4]
> I need to do a research about the winters up there. [emoji38]
> 
> PS: Did you bring your new beauty out already?


Of course, I took her out!
Three days in a row
Then there were heavy rains.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I lost my dog a few months ago, he had been with me for nearly 19 years
> I know how you feel, remainsilly.
> Lots of hugs to you.



[emoji17][emoji17][emoji17] 19 years is such a long time...



Mariapia said:


> Of course, I took her out!
> Three days in a row
> Then there were heavy rains.....



Did your bag get wet? If so, I bet she came out perfectly. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, we have to face it. Exorcising the mole rats was a bad idea and did our karma nothing good. Even our landlord is putting too much salt in his famous pumpkin soup. I am going to call the exterminator now. Maybe he can get us some mole rats back. [emoji41]
> 
> View attachment 3514791



I bet those sneaky mole rats are just HIDING. 
And laughing. 
Sunny weather and 60F here today. 
This is as close to winter as I like to get. 
Sadly I live in the MIDDLE where it will get much colder. 
Hiding in pub and listening to music sounds perfect, Mariapia. 
Shall we all adjourn to the Mackeral for a Fall beverage and where we shall offer food and drink in enticement for return of mole rats.


----------



## JetSetGo!

Can we please bring this thread back to bags and drop the parent/non-parent judgments?


----------



## Murphy47

Fellow islanders, it is time for the happy dance. 
Youngest daughter has been accepted to at least one college. 
This means she can stop moping, she has SOMEWHERE to go next August.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Fellow islanders, it is time for the happy dance.
> Youngest daughter has been accepted to at least one college.
> This means she can stop moping, she has SOMEWHERE to go next August.


Great news!
Will she move into dorm or stay home/commute?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great news!
> Will she move into dorm or stay home/commute?



Dorm. It's a 4 hour drive. This is her "backup" school but who knows how it will all work out? 
On the handbag side, I took my new bag out today and of course looked fab. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Has it been an odd day here on the island or what?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Dorm. It's a 4 hour drive. This is her "backup" school but who knows how it will all work out?
> On the handbag side, I took my new bag out today and of course looked fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515143
> 
> Has it been an odd day here on the island or what?


Just experiencing life without home safety net will be good lessons. She'll do fine.
Bag is glamorous!

Yes, odd day.
Cat not eating much. Sleeping more.
And friend sent me this￼:
View attachment 3515148


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Just experiencing life without home safety net will be good lessons. She'll do fine.
> Bag is glamorous!
> 
> Yes, odd day.
> Cat not eating much. Sleeping more.
> And friend sent me this￼:
> View attachment 3515148



There just aren't enough thumbs up emojis for that one my friend. 
My thoughts are with you and the kitty. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Fellow islanders, it is time for the happy dance.
> Youngest daughter has been accepted to at least one college.
> This means she can stop moping, she has SOMEWHERE to go next August.


Congrats to your youngest, Murphy!
And to her family who made it possible!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Dorm. It's a 4 hour drive. This is her "backup" school but who knows how it will all work out?
> On the handbag side, I took my new bag out today and of course looked fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515143
> 
> Has it been an odd day here on the island or what?


What a lovely pic, Murphy!
This bag looks great on you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji17][emoji17][emoji17] 19 years is such a long time...
> 
> 
> 
> Did your bag get wet? If so, I bet she came out perfectly. [emoji4]


I didn't take her out in the rain, Ludmilla.....
Better safe than sorry...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Dorm. It's a 4 hour drive. This is her "backup" school but who knows how it will all work out?
> On the handbag side, I took my new bag out today and of course looked fab.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515143
> 
> Has it been an odd day here on the island or what?



You look so gorgeous with that bag? Isn't it amazing to find a bag that works perfectly for you? Hehehe. I fear I am still looking for that great bag. [emoji6]

Yay on your youngest! It is very good for them to leave the nest. I bet she will be doing fine. 
Any plans for her empty room, yet? [emoji6]



Mariapia said:


> I didn't take her out in the rain, Ludmilla.....
> Better safe than sorry...



You are very wise about that. I tend to keep my special bags at home, too, if the weatherforecast isn't that great. [emoji299]️


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You look so gorgeous with that bag? Isn't it amazing to find a bag that works perfectly for you? Hehehe. I fear I am still looking for that great bag. [emoji6]
> 
> Yay on your youngest! It is very good for them to leave the nest. I bet she will be doing fine.
> Any plans for her empty room, yet? [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> You are very wise about that. I tend to keep my special bags at home, too, if the weatherforecast isn't that great. [emoji299]️



No plans for her room. 
I DO have plans for the rest of the house as I will have time to complete many projects that just can't be accomplished when the family is under foot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No plans for her room.
> I DO have plans for the rest of the house as I will have time to complete many projects that just can't be accomplished when the family is under foot.



Plans for the house sounds great. I should do a remodelling of my appartment, too. It needs some serious renovations - new bathroom for example. Just thinking about the dirt and noise makes me sick. And I keep delaying this project. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Plans for the house sounds great. I should do a remodelling of my appartment, too. It needs some serious renovations - new bathroom for example. Just thinking about the dirt and noise makes me sick. And I keep delaying this project. [emoji38]



My hubbie is handy, so he will do any work needed. 
It always takes twice as long and costs way more than you budget for. 
Want to remodel kids bathroom and just paint most everything else. 
And get rid of all the items they don't want to part with but will never use again.


----------



## Murphy47

Back in the 80's I was such a fashionista. 
Today I resemble my high school gym teacher. 
But with a cool bag.


----------



## Mariapia

You look great, Murphy, with or without the bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks! 
Just trying to change the mood after yesterday. 
Is it still raining there? Can't wait to see a mod pic of you with that fabulous Chanel. 
I read about a "strike" by female workers to protest the wage gap. I LOVE the idea. Did you participate?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My hubbie is handy, so he will do any work needed.
> It always takes twice as long and costs way more than you budget for.
> Want to remodel kids bathroom and just paint most everything else.
> And get rid of all the items they don't want to part with but will never use again.



No one handy around here, unfortunately. [emoji17] And I am tired of construction workers. So, I guess the remodelling has to wait...
Getting rid of not used items is a good idea. I have to do this, also. [emoji58]



Murphy47 said:


> Back in the 80's I was such a fashionista.
> Today I resemble my high school gym teacher.
> But with a cool bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3515540



You look so great. I think you are a fashionista still. Someone who owns such a stunning bag is definitely a fashionista. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

My bag on its way home. Glad that I am on the train. Although it is very full. It's 5pm right now and dark outside. [emoji16] And [emoji299]️[emoji300]️.

View attachment 3515590


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My bag on its way home. Glad that I am on the train. Although it is very full. It's 5pm right now and dark outside. [emoji16] And [emoji299]️[emoji300]️.
> 
> View attachment 3515590



SUCH a beautiful color!
The only bonus to it getting dark so early: you can get in your pajamas at 5.30 and not feel like a slacker [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> SUCH a beautiful color!
> The only bonus to it getting dark so early: you can get in your pajamas at 5.30 and not feel like a slacker [emoji41]



Thank you. [emoji4]
Ha! Yes. And in addition to the pajamas you are allowed to drink mulled wine early. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. [emoji4]
> Ha! Yes. And in addition to the pajamas you are allowed to drink mulled wine early. [emoji38]



True! 
I have 2 bottles I need to use. PERFECT opportunity.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> Just trying to change the mood after yesterday.
> Is it still raining there? Can't wait to see a mod pic of you with that fabulous Chanel.
> I read about a "strike" by female workers to protest the wage gap. I LOVE the idea. Did you participate?


Nothing of the kind in my area. 
Everything is happening in Paris....
It's not raining any more but the temperatures dropped all of a sudden.
I have three layers on me today....because of the cold wind..
And should consider buying a warm coat...instead of looking at bags..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My bag on its way home. Glad that I am on the train. Although it is very full. It's 5pm right now and dark outside. [emoji16] And [emoji299]️[emoji300]️.
> 
> View attachment 3515590


TPF says I am not allowed to see the pic.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> TPF says I am not allowed to see the pic.....



Weird...


Trying again...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Weird...
> View attachment 3515611
> 
> Trying again...


Yes!
This time, I can see this beauty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nothing of the kind in my area.
> Everything is happening in Paris....
> It's not raining any more but the temperatures dropped all of a sudden.
> I have three layers on me today....because of the cold wind..
> And should consider buying a warm coat...instead of looking at bags..



I think there is a "pay gap day" around here, but not sure if it is a worldwide thing.

I got a coat made of loden (Bavarian/Austrian form of tweed) from a family member. It fits me quite well, but the sleeves are way to short, so I gave it to my cousin who is a tailor. She wants to make them longer. I will get the coat back on Christmas and I am very curious what she is going to make out if it. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I think there is a "pay gap day" around here, but not sure if it is a worldwide thing.
> 
> I got a coat made of loden (Bavarian/Austrian form of tweed) from a family member. It fits me quite well, but the sleeves are way to short, so I gave it to my cousin who is a tailor. She wants to make them longer. I will get the coat back on Christmas and I am very curious what she is going to make out if it. [emoji3]



Cool. It's such a crock that in this day and age the pay gap is still so large. 
Coat sounds pretty. Hopefully she can lengthen the sleeves and it will be all good!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I will get the coat back on Christmas and I am very curious what she is going to make out if it.


Imagine a loden animal, with button eyes...and some awkward explanations.￼
Joke, will be good.
---
I voted.
No one passed around peanuts, despite the circus vibe.￼￼

Off to veterinarian later. To try new medicine & get appetite stimulant shot. Hoping kitty feels more comfortable.


Deadly ponies mr. farrow suede, ink
same, mr. pom pom purse
aspinal of London, owl in city scarf, navy


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Imagine a loden animal, with button eyes...and some awkward explanations.￼
> Joke, will be good.
> ---
> I voted.
> No one passed around peanuts, despite the circus vibe.￼￼
> 
> Off to veterinarian later. To try new medicine & get appetite stimulant shot. Hoping kitty feels more comfortable.
> View attachment 3515762
> 
> Deadly ponies mr. farrow suede, ink
> same, mr. pom pom purse
> aspinal of London, owl in city scarf, navy



Looks awesome. Kitty just checking into out. Good luck this afternoon.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies. 
I am a little tired this morning after a nail biting election night. 
While not the result I was hoping for, the sun is shining and it's time to start holiday shopping. 
Not my fav task but the malls should be empty and quiet today so it will be a good day to get things done.


----------



## remainsilly

ooooooooooh--don't feed more trolls with political candy, Murph.￼
But, yes, historic event.
And already affecting financial markets.
I am hopeful.
-----
Rain.
With enough layers of collonil protectant, most of my bags should survive any storm.
But I will require hot coffee & smooshy warm fluff clothes with gore-tex.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> ooooooooooh--don't feed more trolls with political candy, Murph.￼
> But, yes, historic event.
> And already affecting financial markets.
> I am hopeful.
> -----
> Rain.
> With enough layers of collonil protectant, most of my bags should survive any storm.
> But I will require hot coffee & smooshy warm fluff clothes with gore-tex.



Sorry. I forgot about the trolls. 
I am sad my girl didn't win but we just have to pick up and carry on. 
The GOOD news: no more political commercials.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Imagine a loden animal, with button eyes...and some awkward explanations.￼
> Joke, will be good.
> ---
> I voted.
> No one passed around peanuts, despite the circus vibe.￼￼
> 
> Off to veterinarian later. To try new medicine & get appetite stimulant shot. Hoping kitty feels more comfortable.
> View attachment 3515762
> 
> Deadly ponies mr. farrow suede, ink
> same, mr. pom pom purse
> aspinal of London, owl in city scarf, navy



Love this pic. Bag and kitty are gorgeous. [emoji173]️


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. I forgot about the trolls.
> I am sad my girl didn't win but we just have to pick up and carry on.
> The GOOD news: no more political commercials.


I think she's speaking in about 1 hour, televised.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> ...but we just have to pick up and carry on.



This is such a great attitude. Perfect for so many situations in life.

Weather forecast predicted more [emoji299]️ and [emoji300]️so it was a plum kind of day.


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous color! Definitely a pick me up. 
Once the shock wears off, things will get back to normal so to speak. 
Then we can start plotting the next one [emoji848]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a great attitude. Perfect for so many situations in life.
> 
> Weather forecast predicted more [emoji299]️ and [emoji300]️so it was a plum kind of day.
> View attachment 3516301


The more I see Miss Plum, the more I love her!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous color! Definitely a pick me up.
> Once the shock wears off, things will get back to normal so to speak.
> Then we can start plotting the next one [emoji848]



Thank you, Murphy. [emoji4]
Usually things return to normal so very fast, because we are all wrapped up in our daily lives. 



Mariapia said:


> The more I see Miss Plum, the more I love her!



Thank you, Mariapia. [emoji4]
Everytime I use Miss Plum I am quite surprised how comfy she is.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Murphy. [emoji4]
> Usually things return to normal so very fast, because we are all wrapped up in our daily lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. [emoji4]
> Everytime I use Miss Plum I am quite surprised how comfy she is.



As it should be. Work, family, errands. 
The real stuff of life. 
People are just completely gobsmacked right now. It will all sort itself out very soon. 
The late night comedians won't have enough time to tell all the jokes that will be available in the next 4.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> As it should be. Work, family, errands.
> The real stuff of life.
> People are just completely gobsmacked right now. It will all sort itself out very soon.
> The late night comedians won't have enough time to tell all the jokes that will be available in the next 4.


Hi, Murphy!
I hope you are feeling better today....


----------



## remainsilly

Saw Inferno, with Tom Hanks.
Hmm.
These da Vinci code movies are a mixed bag--not really similar, imo. All have different feel.
Inferno lacks cerebral & detailed puzzles.
But has explosions & knife fights.
So, tolerable. Not amazing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Saw Inferno, with Tom Hanks.
> Hmm.
> These da Vinci code movies are a mixed bag--not really similar, imo. All have different feel.
> Inferno lacks cerebral & detailed puzzles.
> But has explosions & knife fights.
> So, tolerable. Not amazing.



My mom is dying to see it. May break down and take her. 
Hubbie and I saw Dr. Strange last week. 
Special effects we awesome, but gave me motion sickness. [emoji27]
I do enjoy explosions and car chases so it may be worth a trek to the movies. 
Gorgeous fall day today. Will probably crack the windows for some fresh air and tackle some laundry. 
Ticked a few things off the xmas shopping list yesterday. As expected it was quite quiet at the mall most of the trip. 
Kids still in a MOOD from Tuesday, as if this is my fault. 
I keep repeating, we will all get through this. Sun will still shine. 
This may come as a shock to fellow islanders:
Employees were stocking shelves for holidays and not ONE thing wanted to go home with me. I even walked through handbag department twice. 
All the bags I saw were plain and dark. Practical, but nothing to make your heart flutter. [emoji52]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My mom is dying to see it. May break down and take her.
> Hubbie and I saw Dr. Strange last week.
> Special effects we awesome, but gave me motion sickness. [emoji27]
> ....
> This may come as a shock to fellow islanders:
> Employees were stocking shelves for holidays and not ONE thing wanted to go home with me. I even walked through handbag department twice.
> All the bags I saw were plain and dark. Practical, but nothing to make your heart flutter. [emoji52]


Wondered about Dr. Strange.
Hmm. May give it a miss.￼
Thanks for review.

Aha! Once you rock a sparkly red bag, hard to let go for plain & dark.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wondered about Dr. Strange.
> Hmm. May give it a miss.￼
> Thanks for review.
> 
> Aha! Once you rock a sparkly red bag, hard to let go for plain & dark.


True, remainsilly!
As a matter of fact, I only have a black leather bag.
Here, in winter, everyone is dressed in black from head to toes....
Supposed to be more elegant , I guess....
Thing is there are so many different shades of black that sometimes they are difficult to match.
How is lovely kitty today?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wondered about Dr. Strange.
> Hmm. May give it a miss.￼
> Thanks for review.
> 
> Aha! Once you rock a sparkly red bag, hard to let go for plain & dark.



I think you're right.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> True, remainsilly!
> As a matter of fact, I only have a black leather bag.
> Here, in winter, everyone is dressed in black from head to toes....
> Supposed to be more elegant , I guess....
> Thing is there are so many different shades of black that sometimes they are difficult to match.
> How is lovely kitty today?



Black is so practical in cities. Hides dirt and coffee stains. 
Black is worse than red for having so many different shades. 
I always forget at restaurant that use white napkins not to put it directly on my lap. I get up and am covered in white fuzzies.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> True, remainsilly!
> As a matter of fact, I only have a black leather bag.
> Here, in winter, everyone is dressed in black from head to toes....
> Supposed to be more elegant , I guess....
> Thing is there are so many different shades of black that sometimes they are difficult to match.
> How is lovely kitty today?


Agreed about shades of black. Can be difficult.

Black clothes hide winter dirt & slush.
I should wear black, head to toe, daily.
But just buy those laundry stain sprays & hope.￼

Medicinal shot helped kitty's comfort very much. Thanks for concern.
Just going 1 day @ time, enjoying what moments have left.
However, he discovered the electric heating pad is a new favorite. For naps.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Agreed about shades of black. Can be difficult.
> 
> Black clothes hide winter dirt & slush.
> I should wear black, head to toe, daily.
> But just buy those laundry stain sprays & hope.￼
> 
> Medicinal shot helped kitty's comfort very much. Thanks for concern.
> Just going 1 day @ time, enjoying what moments have left.
> However, he discovered the electric heating pad is a new favorite. For naps.



Whatever works! 
Just keep an eye on the temp. Hubbie gave himself a nasty burn falling asleep on one. 
Course Kitty probably smarter than a man.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Black is so practical in cities. Hides dirt and coffee stains.


If only it prevented the leg skin burns, when spill hot coffee on myself.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
Nice to hear from all those movies. Haven't been to the movies since ages. Definitely need to go soon. [emoji38]
I wore loads of black clothes in my late teens and very early twenties. Now I have only a very few black tops left. 

I am a eager bag rotater at the moment. Bree bag today.




Glad to know that the kitty is feeling well, Remainsilly. [emoji173]️


----------



## remainsilly

Keeping to my bizarre apocalypse & red bag theme--
yesterday:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-red-bays-gashlycrumb-jpg.3516823/
 today:


*arrow shows where I weave silk scarf through buttonholes--so doesn't wander off


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Nice to hear from all those movies. Haven't been to the movies since ages. Definitely need to go soon. [emoji38]
> I wore loads of black clothes in my late teens and very early twenties. Now I have only a very few black tops left.
> 
> I am a eager bag rotater at the moment. Bree bag today.
> 
> View attachment 3517396
> 
> 
> Glad to know that the kitty is feeling well, Remainsilly. [emoji173]️


Same colour for me today!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Keeping to my bizarre apocalypse & red bag theme--
> yesterday:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-red-bays-gashlycrumb-jpg.3516823/
> today:
> View attachment 3517392
> 
> *arrow shows where I weave silk scarf through buttonholes--so doesn't wander off


Pure perfection!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same colour for me today!
> View attachment 3517471



Love the light color. 
And the chair. [emoji41]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Keeping to my bizarre apocalypse & red bag theme--
> yesterday:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/poppy-red-bays-gashlycrumb-jpg.3516823/
> today:
> View attachment 3517392
> 
> *arrow shows where I weave silk scarf through buttonholes--so doesn't wander off



Perfect scarf idea! 
Don't know why I never thought of it.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Nice to hear from all those movies. Haven't been to the movies since ages. Definitely need to go soon. [emoji38]
> I wore loads of black clothes in my late teens and very early twenties. Now I have only a very few black tops left.
> 
> I am a eager bag rotater at the moment. Bree bag today.
> 
> View attachment 3517396
> 
> 
> Glad to know that the kitty is feeling well, Remainsilly. [emoji173]️



Beautiful light colored bag. 
Black can look so harsh once you are "mature". 
Anthracite is my new best friend.


----------



## remainsilly

So, this broken/glued bust of Elvis(I guess?) sat next to me during lunch.
Vegan restaurant has redecorated. With kitsche.￼￼



I decided was a "wishing Elvis."
And began tossing small coins into its neck hole.
Clank! Clank! Clank!

If it's gone, next visit--worked.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So, this broken/glued bust of Elvis(I guess?) sat next to me during lunch.
> Vegan restaurant has redecorated. With kitsche.￼￼
> View attachment 3517829
> 
> 
> I decided was a "wishing Elvis."
> And began tossing small coins into its neck hole.
> Clank! Clank! Clank!
> 
> If it's gone, next visit--worked.



That's just ....odd. Doesn't look like Elvis. 
The hair is wrong and the shape of the face. 
Looks more like James Dean. 
How you doing this evening?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That's just ....odd. Doesn't look like Elvis.
> The hair is wrong and the shape of the face.
> Looks more like James Dean.
> How you doing this evening?


James Dean, hmm?
But, no plastic cigarette between his plastic lips.
http://images.amcnetworks.com/blogs.amctv.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/2jacket.jpg
Though, Elvis should have more bling.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...ibXS0KTnFj4qHQHspYFefrN-X_PFieiqaAVzfsmiry4SQ
And no gaping neck hole.￼

Doing okay.
Saw art exhibit, ate dark chocolate.
And a stranger approached me with, "Could I ask you a weird question?"
All in all, the usual.￼

How are you?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> James Dean, hmm?
> But, no plastic cigarette between his plastic lips.
> http://images.amcnetworks.com/blogs.amctv.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/2jacket.jpg
> Though, Elvis should have more bling.
> https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...ibXS0KTnFj4qHQHspYFefrN-X_PFieiqaAVzfsmiry4SQ
> And no gaping neck hole.￼
> 
> Doing okay.
> Saw art exhibit, ate dark chocolate.
> And a stranger approached me with, "Could I ask you a weird question?"
> All in all, the usual.￼
> 
> How are you?



I am hanging in there. 
Errands, dinner, laundry. 
Would have preferred art exhibit. 
Eaten up with curiosity. 
What was weird question and did you have to smack him with umbrella after he asked it?
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3517907

Young Elvis


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am hanging in there.
> Errands, dinner, laundry.
> Would have preferred art exhibit.
> Eaten up with curiosity.
> What was weird question and did you have to smack him with umbrella after he asked it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3517907
> 
> Young Elvis


Everyone here is wondering about the stranger's weird question.....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Everyone here is wondering about the stranger's weird question.....


Hehehehe--nothing scandalous.￼
Again, someone recognized me from somewhere--asked if I was same person.
Usually, I am not.
And only resemble, apparently, lots of random women.
But, this time, it WAS me!
No. Have no clue why I'm so memorable.


----------



## remainsilly

*We need a vote:
is the wishing statue Elvis, James Dean, or other?*
Burning with indecision & intrigue.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> *We need a vote:
> is the wishing statue Elvis, James Dean, or other?*
> Burning with indecision & intrigue.


Elvis! No doubt about it....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehehe--nothing scandalous.￼
> Again, someone recognized me from somewhere--asked if I was same person.
> Usually, I am not.
> And only resemble, apparently, lots of random women.
> But, this time, it WAS me!
> No. Have no clue why I'm so memorable.



Because you are so fabulous of course!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Because you are so fabulous of course!


Hehehe--well, thank you.
But not so certain.

Once, the "weird question" thought we'd shared a jail cell together.
And another thought I ran an online "adult" site.

No.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--well, thank you.
> But not so certain.
> 
> Once, the "weird question" thought we'd shared a jail cell together.
> And another thought I ran an online "adult" site.
> 
> No.



I always thought "don't I know you" was a pickup line. 
If so, those are the worst ones I ever heard.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same colour for me today!
> View attachment 3517471



Colour twins! Fabulous bag, Mariapia. [emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> So, this broken/glued bust of Elvis(I guess?) sat next to me during lunch.
> Vegan restaurant has redecorated. With kitsche.￼￼
> View attachment 3517829
> 
> 
> I decided was a "wishing Elvis."
> And began tossing small coins into its neck hole.
> Clank! Clank! Clank!
> 
> If it's gone, next visit--worked.



Hmmm. I do not know who this guy is... His face is too long for Elvis and James Dean.



remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--well, thank you.
> But not so certain.
> 
> Once, the "weird question" thought we'd shared a jail cell together.
> And another thought I ran an online "adult" site.
> 
> No.



I die. [emoji15][emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

As we had more [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️. I took Miss Plum for a spin again. Together with a favorite islanders' scarf. Which was almost not warm enough today. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Pretty! 
Weather still warm here. 
Good night for a protest. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As we had more [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️. I took Miss Plum for a spin again. Together with a favorite islanders' scarf. Which was almost not warm enough today. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3518231


Gorgeous scarf and perfect match!
I think I am going to look for one too...
I have been freezing all day.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> As we had more [emoji299]️[emoji299]️[emoji299]️. I took Miss Plum for a spin again. Together with a favorite islanders' scarf. Which was almost not warm enough today. [emoji16]
> 
> View attachment 3518231


Wow!
This blasts through grey days!
Perfect.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wow!
> This blasts through grey days!
> Perfect.



Pretty enough to make u run out and find a fuschia bag, isn't it?


----------



## remainsilly

Received gift of secret agent bear!
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/trenchcoat-bear-jpg.3518680/
He's been investigating things.
By being walked over others' tea cups & computer keyboards.
And sticking his tiny face into human ears.
As I exclaim, "Aha!"

Oddly, this seems to annoy people.
Despite bear's rampant cuteness.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Pretty enough to make u run out and find a fuschia bag, isn't it?


Still envious of your red sparkly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Received gift of secret agent bear!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/trenchcoat-bear-jpg.3518680/
> He's been investigating things.
> By being walked over others' tea cups & computer keyboards.
> And sticking his tiny face into human ears.
> As I exclaim, "Aha!"
> 
> Oddly, this seems to annoy people.
> Despite bear's rampant cuteness.



He is totally adorable!!!!
With a clip so he can cheer you up whilst away from home.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> He is totally adorable!!!!
> With a clip so he can cheer you up whilst away from home.


Thanks
I think he's a bag charm?
Don't know much about burberry items.
But, as a cute & tiny bear =


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> I think he's a bag charm?
> Don't know much about burberry items.
> But, as a cute & tiny bear =



I just assumed he was a charm due to the clip. 
Perfect addition to your collection. 
The raincoat reminds me of Clousseau played by Peter Sellers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Pretty!
> Weather still warm here.
> Good night for a protest. Lol.





Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous scarf and perfect match!
> I think I am going to look for one too...
> I have been freezing all day.





remainsilly said:


> Wow!
> This blasts through grey days!
> Perfect.



Thank you ladies. Miss Plum is so hard wearing. You can drag her through the muddiest weather and she gets through it just fine. I have to admit that I have stopped using her on sunny days. She is my "rain bag". [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Received gift of secret agent bear!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/trenchcoat-bear-jpg.3518680/
> He's been investigating things.
> By being walked over others' tea cups & computer keyboards.
> And sticking his tiny face into human ears.
> As I exclaim, "Aha!"
> 
> Oddly, this seems to annoy people.
> Despite bear's rampant cuteness.



Awwww. So cute! What a nice gift. I do not understand why anyone gets annoyed with this little one. [emoji173]️



Murphy47 said:


> I just assumed he was a charm due to the clip.
> Perfect addition to your collection.
> The raincoat reminds me of Clousseau played by Peter Sellers.



Hehehe. I see Columbo. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Received gift of secret agent bear!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/trenchcoat-bear-jpg.3518680/
> He's been investigating things.
> By being walked over others' tea cups & computer keyboards.
> And sticking his tiny face into human ears.
> As I exclaim, "Aha!"
> 
> Oddly, this seems to annoy people.
> Despite bear's rampant cuteness.


What a cute bag charm!
I love bears, trench coats and Burberry and that little one is a real beauty!
I want one too!


----------



## Ludmilla

The weather is still meh. Nevertheless, I took Miss Pickle out of her comfort zone (= dustbag). Bookstore and pharmacy this morning. Grocery shopping later.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The weather is still meh. Nevertheless, I took Miss Pickle out of her comfort zone (= dustbag). Bookstore and pharmacy this morning. Grocery shopping later.
> 
> View attachment 3519013


I will never get tired of seeing Miss Pickle!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I will never get tired of seeing Miss Pickle!



Thanks, Mariapia. [emoji8]
What bag are you carrying today?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The weather is still meh. Nevertheless, I took Miss Pickle out of her comfort zone (= dustbag). Bookstore and pharmacy this morning. Grocery shopping later.
> 
> View attachment 3519013


Omg, the Pickle!
Wow, cute rain booties.￼
---
Secret agent bear investigates:
Case of the missing leftover cat food.


1) dog slobber evident
2) cat seems distraught & surprised
3) bowl only recently moved to floor, as cat developed jumping problems

Conclusion: meteors did it.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bear love, islanders


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg, the Pickle!
> Wow, cute rain booties.￼
> ---
> Secret agent bear investigates:
> Case of the missing leftover cat food.
> View attachment 3519067
> 
> 1) dog slobber evident
> 2) cat seems distraught & surprised
> 3) bowl only recently moved to floor, as cat developed jumping problems
> 
> Conclusion: meteors did it.



Smart bear.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks, Mariapia. [emoji8]
> What bag are you carrying today?


Too lazy to change bags today! Still my Nat&Nin.....
Tomorrow, my Chanel tote is going out with me....
I received a lovely letter from the boutique yesterday, thanking me for my purchase.
I just couldn't believe it...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Too lazy to change bags today! Still my Nat&Nin.....
> Tomorrow, my Chanel tote is going out with me....
> I received a lovely letter from the boutique yesterday, thanking me for my purchase.
> I just couldn't believe it...



That IS lovely. Hope the weather is nice for your outing!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Received gift of secret agent bear!
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/trenchcoat-bear-jpg.3518680/
> He's been investigating things.
> By being walked over others' tea cups & computer keyboards.
> And sticking his tiny face into human ears.
> As I exclaim, "Aha!"
> 
> Oddly, this seems to annoy people.
> Despite bear's rampant cuteness.


This post inspired me to snag one of my own on the Burberry site. He should be here by the end of the week. I'm not sure what to name him, but perhaps Clouseau... in which case he would speak with a French accent... or Columbo. Or possibly Bogart. Do you think our bears need teeny little magnifying glasses?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I received a lovely letter from the boutique yesterday, thanking me for my purchase.
> I just couldn't believe it...


This makes the purchase feel sooooo fancy & special.
And it is.
Oh yes, must wear her.
We are the red bag island, lately!
(Except for Miss Pickle. But so gorgeous, no wrong.)


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> This post inspired me to snag one of my own on the Burberry site. He should be here by the end of the week. I'm not sure what to name him, but perhaps Clouseau... in which case he would speak with a French accent... or Columbo. Or possibly Bogart. Do you think our bears need teeny little magnifying glasses?


Oh, hurray!!!!
I definitely was considering a magnifying glass. 
But, given bear's recent case conclusion--he'd do fine with some macaroons & a lot of hope.￼
Yours will be more Bogartish. And call lovely women, "Kid." And know how to analyze clues.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oh, hurray!!!!
> I definitely was considering a magnifying glass.
> But, given bear's recent case conclusion--he'd do fine with some macaroons & a lot of hope.￼
> *Yours will be more Bogartish*. And call lovely women, "Kid." And know how to analyze clues.


Yes, I do believe Bogart will be his name. He'll call me "Kid," and call DH "Buddy." 
He'll share space on my desk with another pocket bear named Canterbury... a bear who came to me all the way from England 11 years ago to see me through a year's worth of surgery, chemotherapy, and radiation. Canterbury still travels tucked inside my handbag to all doctor's appointments... he's a real trouper! And the rest of the time, he naps quietly on my desk. 
I think he and Bogart will be a nice duo. They can work on cases together, and putter around on my laptop when I'm not using it. I suppose there's no use trying to password-protect it... between the two of them, they'd crack the code in a nanosecond!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I do believe Bogart will be his name. He'll call me "Kid," and call DH "Buddy."
> He'll share space on my desk with another pocket bear named Canterbury... a bear who came to me all the way from England 11 years ago to see me through a year's worth of surgery, chemotherapy, and radiation. Canterbury still travels tucked inside my handbag to all doctor's appointments... he's a real trouper! And the rest of the time, he naps quietly on my desk.
> I think he and Bogart will be a nice duo. They can work on cases together, and putter around on my laptop when I'm not using it. I suppose there's no use trying to password-protect it... between the two of them, they'd crack the code in a nanosecond!


Ah, the comforting magic of a good bear...or 2.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the comforting magic of a good bear...or 2.


Not much better.


----------



## remainsilly

http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37967178
I was in all these places. Except Chatham Islands.


----------



## remainsilly

Sending healing vibes that way.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37967178
> I was in all these places. Except Chatham Islands.



Was thinking of you when I saw that. 
Only been in one that big. 
Scary.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-37967178
> I was in all these places. Except Chatham Islands.


Thought of you too when I heard.
Magnitude is very high..


----------



## remainsilly

Man in my life guessed NZ was angry that I left.
And now is having a messy geological tantrum.


Have emailed friend there--will see how doing soon, hope.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life guessed NZ was angry that I left.
> And now is having a messy geological tantrum.
> 
> 
> Have emailed friend there--will see how doing soon, hope.



I think your hubbie is correct. Maybe you should go back?!?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg, the Pickle!
> Wow, cute rain booties.
> ---
> Secret agent bear investigates:
> Case of the missing leftover cat food.
> View attachment 3519067
> 
> 1) dog slobber evident
> 2) cat seems distraught & surprised
> 3) bowl only recently moved to floor, as cat developed jumping problems
> 
> Conclusion: meteors did it.



Bahahaha. I die. [emoji23]



Mariapia said:


> Too lazy to change bags today! Still my Nat&Nin.....
> Tomorrow, my Chanel tote is going out with me....
> I received a lovely letter from the boutique yesterday, thanking me for my purchase.
> I just couldn't believe it...



This is very lovely of the boutique. Makes the purchase extra special. 
I bet the Chanel will glamour up your day tomorrow! [emoji173]️




ElainePG said:


> This post inspired me to snag one of my own on the Burberry site. He should be here by the end of the week. I'm not sure what to name him, but perhaps Clouseau... in which case he would speak with a French accent... or Columbo. Or possibly Bogart. Do you think our bears need teeny little magnifying glasses?





ElainePG said:


> Yes, I do believe Bogart will be his name. He'll call me "Kid," and call DH "Buddy."
> He'll share space on my desk with another pocket bear named Canterbury... a bear who came to me all the way from England 11 years ago to see me through a year's worth of surgery, chemotherapy, and radiation. Canterbury still travels tucked inside my handbag to all doctor's appointments... he's a real trouper! And the rest of the time, he naps quietly on my desk.
> I think he and Bogart will be a nice duo. They can work on cases together, and putter around on my laptop when I'm not using it. I suppose there's no use trying to password-protect it... between the two of them, they'd crack the code in a nanosecond!



Aw, what a lovely bear Canterbury must be. I hope you are going to post a pic of the two bears as soon as your Bogart Burbeary is here. [emoji6]



remainsilly said:


> Sending healing vibes that way.



Oh dear! This is awful. And so very creepy as you have been there recently. [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life guessed NZ was angry that I left.
> And now is having a messy geological tantrum.
> 
> 
> Have emailed friend there--will see how doing soon, hope.





Murphy47 said:


> I think your hubbie is correct. Maybe you should go back?!?



I am with hubby and Murphy. This cannot be a coincidence


----------



## remainsilly

Yes. I should go back to NZ & buy new deadly ponies bracelet design.
Then the earth's vengeful wrath might cease.￼
---
Dog & I hiked, thought about whatnot & enjoyed autumn sunshine.
Then the lost children on bicycles found us.
They had a map. But no idea where they were on it. And were thirsty.

I showed them how far they'd traveled around trail system.
Then showed how to find road.
Dog was petted and told he was pretty.


Saw them later. All good.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. I should go back to NZ & buy new deadly ponies bracelet design.
> Then the earth's vengeful wrath might cease.￼
> ---
> Dog & I hiked, thought about whatnot & enjoyed autumn sunshine.
> Then the lost children on bicycles found us.
> They had a map. But no idea where they were on it. And were thirsty.
> 
> I showed them how far they'd traveled around trail system.
> Then showed how to find road.
> Dog was petted and told he was pretty.
> View attachment 3520347
> 
> Saw them later. All good.



Sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## remainsilly

Every day with a dog is a good day.￼
---
Oh, news from NZ:
early reports say little loss of life,
damage nowhere near as bad as Christchurch quake(years ago),
but tremors felt as far north as Auckland.

And friend is okay!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Aw, what a lovely bear Canterbury must be. I hope you are going to post a pic of the two bears as soon as your Bogart Burbeary is here. [emoji6]


Yes, I fully intend to. I've already spoken to Canterbury about our new arrival, and he is looking forward to having a friend join him on my desk. I think he's making plans... I saw him trying to pull out a bottle of 10-year-old port from the liquor cabinet. It didn't work. It's quite a bit larger than he is. But perhaps when there are two of them, they can hatch a plan??? Oh, dear.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Yes. I should go back to NZ & buy new deadly ponies bracelet design.
> Then the earth's vengeful wrath might cease.￼
> ---
> Dog & I hiked, thought about whatnot & enjoyed autumn sunshine.
> Then the lost children on bicycles found us.
> They had a map. But no idea where they were on it. And were thirsty.
> 
> I showed them how far they'd traveled around trail system.
> Then showed how to find road.
> Dog was petted and told he was pretty.
> View attachment 3520347
> 
> Saw them later. All good.


Lovely dog. Glad you were able to help the lost children.


----------



## remainsilly

Aftershock damage, NZ--Kaikoura completely cut-off:
https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new...esterday-mornings-massive-7-5-magnitude-shake

Here is Kaikoura, few weeks ago:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/kaikoura-peninsula-walkway_resized-jpg.3499835/
And where I met the bathroom spider:
http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/white-tailed-spider-kaikoura-motel-bathroom-jpg.3499833/

Wow.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aftershock damage, NZ--Kaikoura completely cut-off:
> https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new...esterday-mornings-massive-7-5-magnitude-shake
> 
> Here is Kaikoura, few weeks ago:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/kaikoura-peninsula-walkway_resized-jpg.3499835/
> And where I met the bathroom spider:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/white-tailed-spider-kaikoura-motel-bathroom-jpg.3499833/
> 
> Wow.



Gorgeous scenery. Spider is cool!
Enjoyed the awesome weather here today. 61F is unheard of for November. 
Will spend a relaxing evening on the couch flipping through holiday catalogs. 
Seeing lots of red sparkly bags. I am ahead of the trend.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Will spend a relaxing evening on the couch flipping through holiday catalogs.
> Seeing lots of red sparkly bags. I am ahead of the trend.


Sounds good plan.
You are lucky with weather, now.

I think you SET sparkly red trend, by posting your bag here.￼

Was invited to holiday store event/show. With nibbles & sips.
Wearing oxblood bayswater with bear.


They threatened free makeovers, too--but no one slathers smelly goop on my face.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sounds good plan.
> You are lucky with weather, now.
> 
> I think you SET sparkly red trend, by posting your bag here.￼
> 
> Was invited to holiday store event/show. With nibbles & sips.
> Wearing oxblood bayswater with bear.
> View attachment 3521349
> 
> They threatened free makeovers, too--but no one slathers smelly goop on my face.



Avoiding smelly goop is priority 1 as far as I am concerned. 
As far as setting trends, little bears are ALL OVER this forum since u posted yours. 
Maybe we r just that good [emoji41]
Love the kicks with skirt look!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Sounds good plan.
> You are lucky with weather, now.
> 
> I think you SET sparkly red trend, by posting your bag here.￼
> 
> Was invited to holiday store event/show. With nibbles & sips.
> Wearing oxblood bayswater with bear.
> View attachment 3521349
> 
> They threatened free makeovers, too--but no one slathers smelly goop on my face.


Love your outfit, RS. What is your bear's name? Does he plan to nibble and/or sip?


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Love your outfit, RS. What is your bear's name? Does he plan to nibble and/or sip?



When do bears NOT nibble and sip? I think it would be a challenge to keep him from the nibbles tray.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> When do bears NOT nibble and sip? I think it would be a challenge to keep him from the nibbles tray.


 Very good point!


----------



## Murphy47

Couldn't resist posting this. The super moon is just too cool. 
Here it is at a national monument near me. 
Anyone else have some cool pix?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Couldn't resist posting this. The super moon is just too cool.
> Here it is at a national monument near me.
> Anyone else have some cool pix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521425


When I heard about the super moon, it was too late!
Thanks for the great pic, Murphy!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Love the kicks with skirt look!


Thanks
I wear heels for dire needs-must only.
Which becomes less & less, as I wear the nice comfty shoes.

Moon over arch shot is gorgeous!



ElainePG said:


> What is your bear's name? Does he plan to nibble and/or sip?


 Thanks.
Omg, I haven't named him!
But he did try to be dragged through some nibble plates.
When I got a bit clumsy & distracted.￼
----
Mariapia, how was your planned day, wearing the lovely chanel bag?


----------



## remainsilly

Another event today.
Supposed to see new holiday decor trends. 
And something fresh from Kate Spade--whose items interest for their whimsy. But never come home with me. Hmm.

Wearing same bag, bear, cashmere cardigan.


(lapel pin holding scarf & forcing it to stay put￼--has matching bracelet, not visible)


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> I wear heels for dire needs-must only.
> Which becomes less & less, as I wear the nice comfty shoes.
> 
> Moon over arch shot is gorgeous!
> 
> Thanks.
> Omg, I haven't named him!
> But he did try to be dragged through some nibble plates.
> When I got a bit clumsy & distracted.￼
> ----
> Mariapia, how was your planned day, wearing the lovely chanel bag?


I didn't go anywhere special.... just for a nice walk. 
There was a marathon on that day, with runners running past, I had to be careful, I didn't want anyone to bump into my lovely bag...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I didn't go anywhere special.... just for a nice walk.
> There was a marathon on that day, with runners running past, I had to be careful, I didn't want anyone to bump into my lovely bag...



My daughter runs marathons. She knows better than to bump a good bag. In fact, she's liable to slow down is she sees one. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes. I should go back to NZ & buy new deadly ponies bracelet design.
> Then the earth's vengeful wrath might cease.￼
> ---
> Dog & I hiked, thought about whatnot & enjoyed autumn sunshine.
> Then the lost children on bicycles found us.
> They had a map. But no idea where they were on it. And were thirsty.
> 
> I showed them how far they'd traveled around trail system.
> Then showed how to find road.
> Dog was petted and told he was pretty.
> View attachment 3520347
> 
> Saw them later. All good.



Lovely dog! I bet everyone wants to pet him.
Hehehe. It is very kind of you to help the lost kids. So they did not end up like Hansel and Gretel. 



ElainePG said:


> Yes, I fully intend to. I've already spoken to Canterbury about our new arrival, and he is looking forward to having a friend join him on my desk. I think he's making plans... I saw him trying to pull out a bottle of 10-year-old port from the liquor cabinet. It didn't work. It's quite a bit larger than he is. But perhaps when there are two of them, they can hatch a plan??? Oh, dear.



Ha! Canterbury knows how to welcome a fellow bear. I would be totally here for the port, too. 



Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous scenery. Spider is cool!
> Enjoyed the awesome weather here today. 61F is unheard of for November.
> Will spend a relaxing evening on the couch flipping through holiday catalogs.
> Seeing lots of red sparkly bags. I am ahead of the trend.



Fashionable ladies are always ahead of the trend! And sparkling red bags are just too pretty.
We have rain again. But, I won't bore you all with yet another Miss Plum pic. 



remainsilly said:


> Sounds good plan.
> You are lucky with weather, now.
> 
> I think you SET sparkly red trend, by posting your bag here.￼
> 
> Was invited to holiday store event/show. With nibbles & sips.
> Wearing oxblood bayswater with bear.
> View attachment 3521349
> 
> They threatened free makeovers, too--but no one slathers smelly goop on my face.



Your outfit is nice. And the bear looks gorgeous on your oxblood Bays!



Murphy47 said:


> Couldn't resist posting this. The super moon is just too cool.
> Here it is at a national monument near me.
> Anyone else have some cool pix?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3521425



Wow. Great pic. I need to dive into the internet to find something pretty from around here. I did see the moon, too, but I do not have a camera for such events.



remainsilly said:


> Another event today.
> Supposed to see new holiday decor trends.
> And something fresh from Kate Spade--whose items interest for their whimsy. But never come home with me. Hmm.
> 
> Wearing same bag, bear, cashmere cardigan.
> View attachment 3521839
> 
> (lapel pin holding scarf & forcing it to stay put￼--has matching bracelet, not visible)



Another very pretty outfit. Your clothes look still very summery to me. I am completely dressed in winter layers by now...



Murphy47 said:


> My daughter runs marathons. She knows better than to bump a good bag. In fact, she's liable to slow down is she sees one. Lol.



Ha! You trained her well, my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Here is a pic of the huge moon taken in Nuremberg near the Kaiserburg. Hmmmm. The moon was not as big, when I saw it.... But, as the pic was shown in several newspapers I guess it is real.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here is a pic of the huge moon taken in Nuremberg near the Kaiserburg. Hmmmm. The moon was not as big, when I saw it.... But, as the pic was shown in several newspapers I guess it is real.
> 
> View attachment 3521853



Soooo cool. 
And we Love mod pics no matter how often we've seen Ms Plum


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My daughter runs marathons. She knows better than to bump a good bag. In fact, she's liable to slow down is she sees one. Lol.


"My" runners were more interested in the remaining kilometers, 17 at that point, than in ladies carrying bags...that's why I kept an eye on them...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> "My" runners were more interested in the remaining kilometers, 17 at that point, than in ladies carrying bags...that's why I kept an eye on them...



This is a wise choice my friend! Some of those runners are VERY focused. One must be careful.


----------



## remainsilly

Well, islanders--holidays 2016 are bashing down upon us!
Enjoyed attending 1st events.
Did not see much unusual Kate Spade.￼
But received free goodie bag!
And met fashion editor for local magazine.

Holiday fashion trends include:
1) glam-up the puffer jacket/vest
2) burgundy
3) navy with black
4) lace & peekaboo cutouts/fun necklines
5) statement earrings
6) velvet/suede & fur/faux fur
7) large shawl collars
8)sequined leggings paired with comfty tops

I swear to God, IF this came in adult sizes---mine!



Table decor--same as clothing trends
(anything from glam to cabin-cozy, not much matchy-matchy):


detail--the folded chargers￼:
	

		
			
		

		
	



snowglobe & greenery inside lantern￼:



Hope enjoyed photos.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders--holidays 2016 are bashing down upon us!
> Enjoyed attending 1st events.
> Did not see much unusual Kate Spade.￼
> But received free goodie bag!
> And met fashion editor for local magazine.
> 
> Holiday fashion trends include:
> 1) glam-up the puffer jacket/vest
> 2) burgundy
> 3) navy with black
> 4) lace & peekaboo cutouts/fun necklines
> 5) statement earrings
> 6) velvet/suede & fur/faux fur
> 7) large shawl collars
> 8)sequined leggings paired with comfty tops
> 
> I swear to God, IF this came in adult sizes---mine!
> View attachment 3521991
> 
> 
> Table decor--same as clothing trends
> (anything from glam to cabin-cozy, not much matchy-matchy):
> View attachment 3521992
> 
> detail--the folded chargers￼:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522001
> 
> snowglobe & greenery inside lantern￼:
> View attachment 3522019
> 
> 
> Hope enjoyed photos.


Thank you for the photos and trend report, RS. A relief to hear that navy plus black is now officially a thing. I wear mostly black, and just bought a navy bag. Have been driving myself (and everyone around me) crazy trying to decide if I can carry a navy bag with all my black outfits. Yes? No? Not when I when I was growing up... but that was in the 15th century, when all sorts of things (white clothing in the winter, asking a boy out on a date) were verboten, and all sorts of other things (a hearty bacon-and-egg breakfast, plenty of sunshine) were good for us.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the photos and trend report, RS. A relief to hear that navy plus black is now officially a thing. I wear mostly black, and just bought a navy bag. Have been driving myself (and everyone around me) crazy trying to decide if I can carry a navy bag with all my black outfits. Yes? No? Not when I when I was growing up... but that was in the 15th century, when all sorts of things (white clothing in the winter, asking a boy out on a date) were verboten, and all sorts of other things (a hearty bacon-and-egg breakfast, plenty of sunshine) were good for us.



Sounds like we had the same childhood ElainePG [emoji3]
Remainsilly, glad to hear fashion updates! For mostly real people. 
As I am somewhere between SEVENTEEN and Goodhousekeeping I enjoy hearing what we will actually be seeing in the stores.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the photos and trend report, RS. A relief to hear that navy plus black is now officially a thing. I wear mostly black, and just bought a navy bag. Have been driving myself (and everyone around me) crazy trying to decide if I can carry a navy bag with all my black outfits. Yes? No? Not when I when I was growing up... but that was in the 15th century, when all sorts of things (white clothing in the winter, asking a boy out on a date) were verboten, and all sorts of other things (a hearty bacon-and-egg breakfast, plenty of sunshine) were good for us.


I love black with blue--feel they enhance one another.

Some trends, I choose to ignore.
As those huge neck bows. Which are making a comeback from 1980's.

We all have our comfort zone.
Despite what current fashion dictates.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I love black with blue--feel they enhance one another.
> 
> Some trends, I choose to ignore.
> As those huge neck bows. Which are making a comeback from 1980's.
> 
> We all have our comfort zone.
> Despite what current fashion dictates.



Neck bows are only for the young and those with one chin. 
They also fall under the " no backsies" rule. 
Along with snakeskin miniskirts, fringe vests, leg warmers, and babydoll dresses. 
I do love leggings as long as they aren't see through and boyfriend anything. 
You are right my friend, comfort is key.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like we had the same childhood ElainePG [emoji3]
> Remainsilly, glad to hear fashion updates! For mostly real people.
> *As I am somewhere between SEVENTEEN and Goodhousekeeping I enjoy hearing what we will actually be seeing in the stores*.


That's funny, Murphy! 
I still read _Vogue_ and _Architecture Digest_ every month, while knowing full well that neither bears any semblance whatsoever to reality.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> That's funny, Murphy!
> I still read _Vogue_ and _Architecture Digest_ every month, while knowing full well that neither bears any semblance whatsoever to reality.



True. 
Vogue and AD fall under the "art appreciation" heading and as such can be viewed at will.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Neck bows are only for the young and those with one chin.
> *They also fall under the " no backsies" rule. *
> Along with snakeskin miniskirts, fringe vests, leg warmers, and babydoll dresses.
> I do love leggings as long as they aren't see through and boyfriend anything.
> You are right my friend, comfort is key.


I hadn't heard it called that before, but I know exactly what you mean.
One chin???? Hysterical!!!!!
I like leggings too, black ones (of course!), as long as I wear something long enough on top.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I hadn't heard it called that before, but I know exactly what you mean.
> One chin???? Hysterical!!!!!
> I like leggings too, black ones (of course!), as long as I wear something long enough on top.



Some people have a neck/ chin area that heads south sooner than others. 
For those of the unfortunate, me, a neck bow, ruffles or full turtleneck highlight said area giving the wearer a slightly Churchill look.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Some people have a neck/ chin area that heads south sooner than others.
> For those of the unfortunate, me, a neck bow, ruffles or full turtleneck highlight said area giving the wearer a slightly Churchill look.


Bwahahaha
*Trending, holidays 2016--


Doing "The Winnie"(aka jolly in giant neck bows)
*


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Bwahahaha
> *Trending, holidays 2016--
> View attachment 3522134
> 
> Doing "The Winnie"(aka jolly in giant neck bows)
> *



The Winnie. Good one. 
Whilst I can do the head covering, the bow is EXACTLY what I was talking about. 
Possible I need to hang out only with NBA players so as to look UP and disguise sagging chin.


----------



## remainsilly

We are our own worst critics.
And you are beautiful.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We are our own worst critics.
> And you are beautiful.



Thank you so much! 
Just keeping it real. 
I try to look in the mirror in the morning and make sure my clothes are flattering before I leave the house. 
Do not wish to look like Walmartian.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you so much!
> Just keeping it real.
> I try to look in the mirror in the morning and make sure my clothes are flattering before I leave the house.
> Do not wish to look like Walmartian.


From all the mod pics we have seen, I can tell you you have nothing to worry about!
Stop being hard on yourself, Murphy, you are a beautiful lady!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> From all the mod pics we have seen, I can tell you you have nothing to worry about!
> Stop being hard on yourself, Murphy, you are a beautiful lady!



Thank you so much. 
Most days I feel very confident. Just having a rough week.


----------



## Murphy47

Newest bargain. Marked wrong at Dillard's. makes we want it to be Spring!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Newest bargain. Marked wrong at Dillard's. makes we want it to be Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522659


Oooooooooooh!
Great Nash design!
Nice score, my friend.￼

Honestly, greens are pretty popular now.
Could work this into a holiday outfit.
But, yes, maybe tote more spring style.
Though, for holiday shopping...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you so much.
> Most days I feel very confident. Just having a rough week.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders--holidays 2016 are bashing down upon us!
> Enjoyed attending 1st events.
> Did not see much unusual Kate Spade.￼
> But received free goodie bag!
> And met fashion editor for local magazine.
> 
> Holiday fashion trends include:
> 1) glam-up the puffer jacket/vest
> 2) burgundy
> 3) navy with black
> 4) lace & peekaboo cutouts/fun necklines
> 5) statement earrings
> 6) velvet/suede & fur/faux fur
> 7) large shawl collars
> 8)sequined leggings paired with comfty tops
> 
> I swear to God, IF this came in adult sizes---mine!
> View attachment 3521991
> 
> 
> Table decor--same as clothing trends
> (anything from glam to cabin-cozy, not much matchy-matchy):
> View attachment 3521992
> 
> detail--the folded chargers￼:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522001
> 
> snowglobe & greenery inside lantern￼:
> View attachment 3522019
> 
> 
> Hope enjoyed photos.



Thank you so much for the pics. I really like those dishes. [emoji3] And the t-shirt. It's very cute.



ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the photos and trend report, RS. A relief to hear that navy plus black is now officially a thing. I wear mostly black, and just bought a navy bag. Have been driving myself (and everyone around me) crazy trying to decide if I can carry a navy bag with all my black outfits. Yes? No? Not when I when I was growing up... but that was in the 15th century, when all sorts of things (white clothing in the winter, asking a boy out on a date) were verboten, and all sorts of other things (a hearty bacon-and-egg breakfast, plenty of sunshine) were good for us.



Completely off topic, but it soooo interesting for me to see what kind of German words creep into the use of native English speakers. Angst, Kindergarten, Schadenfreude and now verboten. [emoji3] 



remainsilly said:


> We are our own worst critics.
> And you are beautiful.



Yes, we are. And yes Murphy you are stylish and beautiful. I am sorry that you have a rough week at the moment. [emoji173]️



Murphy47 said:


> Newest bargain. Marked wrong at Dillard's. makes we want it to be Spring!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522659



Nice bag! Love the colours and flowers. Great find! [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you so much.
> Most days I feel very confident. Just having a rough week.


We are all the same, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Just to give you more eye candy ladies: bag of today.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Just to give you more eye candy ladies: bag of today.
> 
> View attachment 3522864



Thanks for the kind words! 

Totally gorgeous color bag. Looks versatile too. 

German words: don't forget schnitzel, wurst, and of course, beer [emoji482]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks for the kind words!
> 
> Totally gorgeous color bag. Looks versatile too.
> 
> German words: don't forget schnitzel, wurst, and of course, beer [emoji482]



Thank you for the bag love. [emoji4]

Hehehe. And Kraut. I fear all those words describe us too well. [emoji85]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the bag love. [emoji4]
> 
> Hehehe. And Kraut. I fear all those words describe us too well. [emoji85]



Well it does show where our interests lay. [emoji177]
I did some holiday shopping at the Outlet mall this morning. 
I treated myself whilst there. I bought some pie plates and casserole dishes for Thanksgiving. And a new timer 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And this little cutie for my sparkly bag 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Reminds me of Cousin It from the Addams Family.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Well it does show where our interests lay. [emoji177]
> I did some holiday shopping at the Outlet mall this morning.
> I treated myself whilst there. I bought some pie plates and casserole dishes for Thanksgiving. And a new timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522963
> 
> And this little cutie for my sparkly bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522966
> 
> Reminds me of Cousin It from the Addams Family.


The charm is cute. And the TIMER! ah-DOR-able!!! I *seriously* need one of those!!!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> The charm is cute. And the TIMER! ah-DOR-able!!! I *seriously* need one of those!!!



I just HAD to have it. Old time stopped working. Didn't want to replace with digital. Those are useless in my opinion. By the time the stupid thing THINKS about counting down, my waffles are overdone. Love a digital for a roast, but short periods are just too much of a challenge.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Well it does show where our interests lay. [emoji177]
> I did some holiday shopping at the Outlet mall this morning.
> I treated myself whilst there. I bought some pie plates and casserole dishes for Thanksgiving. And a new timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522963
> 
> And this little cutie for my sparkly bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522966
> 
> Reminds me of Cousin It from the Addams Family.


Omg, the charm has buck teeth?!?!
Love it! Looks fab on bag, as if made for her.
Timer is adorable. I enjoy tick-tick timers--soothing noise.
Enjoy these goodies.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Completely off topic, but it soooo interesting for me to see what kind of German words creep into the use of native English speakers. Angst, Kindergarten, Schadenfreude and now verboten.


We all want to be cool Germans.
Few of us learn enough to achieve this.￼


Is bag today your "caramel apple" one?
Love the rich tone.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We all want to be cool Germans.
> Few of us learn enough to achieve this.￼
> 
> 
> Is bag today your "caramel apple" one?
> Love the rich tone.



Inspired by the caramel apple bag and German words today I made this:


Don't know how it tastes yet, have to wait til it cools.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Inspired by the caramel apple bag and German words today I made this:
> View attachment 3523265
> 
> Don't know how it tastes yet, have to wait til it cools.


Looks delicious! Is it a sausage-and-potato casserole? The Hubster would LOVE this... he's crazy about sausages. (Me, not so much, but sometimes I surprise him with a sausage dish that I don't eat, just to keep him happy, LOL!)


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Looks delicious! Is it a sausage-and-potato casserole? The Hubster would LOVE this... he's crazy about sausages. (Me, not so much, but sometimes I surprise him with a sausage dish that I don't eat, just to keep him happy, LOL!)



Sausage, apple, onions, potatoes. 
3 T sugar, 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar, 1 T parsley flakes. 
Sauté first 4 items. Add next 4. Spray Pam on dish. Bake 30 min covered. Remove cover, 20 more minutes. 
VERY man friendly.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Sausage, apple, onions, potatoes.
> 3 T sugar, 1/4 cup apple cider vinegar, 1 T parsley flakes.
> Sauté first 4 items. Add next 4. Spray Pam on dish. Bake 30 min covered. Remove cover, 20 more minutes.
> VERY man friendly.


I'm *totally* going to make this! Only without the onions. Poor guy can't handle them. 
It would be a great weekend casserole... leftovers on Sunday with football!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I'm *totally* going to make this! Only without the onions. Poor guy can't handle them.
> It would be a great weekend casserole... leftovers on Sunday with football!



Onions are not required. I just start most recipes with them. 
You can cheat and start the potatoes in the microwave to get them half cooked. 
The sauté part gives it a MANLY grilled texture. You can use any (or none) vegs that u like.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Onions are not required. I just start most recipes with them.
> You can cheat and start the potatoes in the microwave to get them half cooked.
> The sauté part gives it a MANLY grilled texture. You can use any (or none) vegs that u like.


That's a really good idea about pre-cooking the potatoes. And I think I might do some fennel in place of the onions. Fennel is hearty, and would give a faint taste of licorice to the casserole. I use it a lot when I make soup & stew, so I know The Hubster likes it!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> That's a really good idea about pre-cooking the potatoes. And I think I might do some fennel in place of the onions. Fennel is hearty, and would give a faint taste of licorice to the casserole. I use it a lot when I make soup & stew, so I know The Hubster likes it!



As no one in the house likes fennel, I don't use it. You might want to sub out the apple cider vinegar for red wine vinegar or even red wine. 
Use your best guess. As stated, the sauté part followed by baking is what gives it the texture so just use what you like!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Inspired by the caramel apple bag and German words today I made this:
> View attachment 3523265
> 
> Don't know how it tastes yet, have to wait til it cools.


This looks greatly comforting sort of food!

As vegetarian, some German foods are tricky.
Except the desserts. Those are fine.￼￼

But, I do make side dish, Himmel und Erde (Heaven and Earth).
Mashed apples & potatoes. 
Often add caraway or nutmeg. Little honey or sugar.
Can whip with milk. Add butter.
Some add fried bacon bits & onions--but not me.

Would go well with your dish above, imo.

Ludmilla will share ideas, too. I hope.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This looks greatly comforting sort of food!
> 
> As vegetarian, some German foods are tricky.
> Except the desserts. Those are fine.￼￼
> 
> But, I do make side dish, Himmel und Erde (Heaven and Earth).
> Mashed apples & potatoes.
> Often add caraway or nutmeg. Little honey or sugar.
> Can whip with milk. Add butter.
> Some add fried bacon bits & onions--but not me.
> 
> Would go well with your dish above, imo.
> 
> Ludmilla will share ideas, too. I hope.



I have a kick butt recipe for vegetarian chili I will send you tomorrow. I send it to all potlucks. Even meat eaters love it. 
This recipe can be done with just about any vegs and without meat. Just sauté the vegs, add some broth and cook down a bit. You can sauté the potatoes or partially cook in microwave. Season with herbs of choice. Pour over the potatoes and bake. 
The sautéing carmelizes the vegs and the baking gives it the "comfy" texture. 
Can be adapted to any produce on hand. 
I have found if the man of the place has tasty healthy foods he is more enjoyable to be around. 
And compliments purchases instead of grumbling. 
A win win.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have a kick butt recipe for vegetarian chili I will send you tomorrow. I send it to all potlucks. Even meat eaters love it.
> This recipe can be done with just about any vegs and without meat. Just sauté the vegs, add some broth and cook down a bit. You can sauté the potatoes or partially cook in microwave. Season with herbs of choice. Pour over the potatoes and bake.
> The sautéing carmelizes the vegs and the baking gives it the "comfy" texture.
> Can be adapted to any produce on hand.
> I have found if the man of the place has tasty healthy foods he is more enjoyable to be around.
> And compliments purchases instead of grumbling.
> A win win.


Amazing! The only thing I can do is use the micro wave oven
But I enjoy reading recipes and watching cuisine programmes on TV.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Amazing! The only thing I can do is use the micro wave oven
> But I enjoy reading recipes and watching cuisine programmes on TV.



This is perfect. All chefs need and audience. 
As long as u can feed yourself, that is a all that counts


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Amazing! The only thing I can do is use the micro wave oven
> But I enjoy reading recipes and watching cuisine programmes on TV.


The microwave is my homie.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is perfect. All chefs need and audience.
> As long as u can feed yourself, that is a all that counts


I also feed the dog.
As I drop stuff.
He even eats whole coffee beans. Weird.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The microwave is my homie.



Mine too!
I love pretending to be Julie Childs but I don't have all day to work with her recipes.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I also feed the dog.
> As I drop stuff.
> He even eats whole coffee beans. Weird.



Maggie could hear me OPEN a ham package from anywhere in the house. 
Even at the end she would run from wherever she was if I got some out. 
Never heard of a pooch eating coffee beans tho. That's a new one. 
Did I ever post the "Best Christmas Ever" story here? 
I'll be happy to share if anyone is interested.


----------



## Murphy47

This recipe is hands down the best slow cooker recipe EVER. Can be done in a stock pot. Most flavorful vegetarian recipe I've ever come across. Omit cashews if anyone has allergies. Still awesome. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This next one is a little fancier. Looks great for holidays. 
Best part-uses only the microwave.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3523689
View attachment 3523690


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well it does show where our interests lay. [emoji177]
> I did some holiday shopping at the Outlet mall this morning.
> I treated myself whilst there. I bought some pie plates and casserole dishes for Thanksgiving. And a new timer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522963
> 
> And this little cutie for my sparkly bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3522966
> 
> Reminds me of Cousin It from the Addams Family.



The charm and the timer are sooo cute. We have a lot of cuteness going on here, lately. 



Murphy47 said:


> Inspired by the caramel apple bag and German words today I made this:
> View attachment 3523265
> 
> Don't know how it tastes yet, have to wait til it cools.



Woah! This looks yummy! Did the man of the place like it?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The charm and the timer are sooo cute. We have a lot of cuteness going on here, lately.
> 
> 
> 
> Woah! This looks yummy! Did the man of the place like it?



He did! 
Glad I cooked yesterday cause today it's supposed to be in the 80's. 
too hot for cooking. Just right for lunch out and shopping !


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This looks greatly comforting sort of food!
> 
> As vegetarian, some German foods are tricky.
> Except the desserts. Those are fine.￼￼
> 
> But, I do make side dish, Himmel und Erde (Heaven and Earth).
> Mashed apples & potatoes.
> Often add caraway or nutmeg. Little honey or sugar.
> Can whip with milk. Add butter.
> Some add fried bacon bits & onions--but not me.
> 
> Would go well with your dish above, imo.
> 
> Ludmilla will share ideas, too. I hope.



I have to admit that I have never eaten Himmel und Erde. Hm. Maybe it a dish from the North. Not sure.
Following the link you have shared I have found many traditional German recipes. Seems like the lady who is offering the recipes is German. As I am not a big cook myself I fear the website is a much better source than I am. 



Murphy47 said:


> Maggie could hear me OPEN a ham package from anywhere in the house.
> Even at the end she would run from wherever she was if I got some out.
> Never heard of a pooch eating coffee beans tho. That's a new one.
> Did I ever post the "Best Christmas Ever" story here?
> I'll be happy to share if anyone is interested.



I love to hear the "Best Christmas ever".


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> He did!
> Glad I cooked yesterday cause today it's supposed to be in the 80's.
> too hot for cooking. Just right for lunch out and shopping !



Ugh. This is really warm. 
Glad that he liked the food.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have to admit that I have never eaten Himmel und Erde. Hm. Maybe it a dish from the North. Not sure.
> Following the link you have shared I have found many traditional German recipes. Seems like the lady who is offering the recipes is German. As I am not a big cook myself I fear the website is a much better source than I am.
> 
> 
> 
> I love to hear the "Best Christmas ever".



So here we go:
A number of years ago when the girls were about 6 and 13 we had a good year. Santa was generous. 
The youngest had an extensive list and Santa was able to get most of it (they were small items). 
My hubbie was kindly offering to help with the meal so I could get ready for the family to come over. 
He mixed. He stirred. He sprinkled seasonings. He put the giant holiday ham in the oven. 
All goes well. 
Everyone arrives. Merriment ensues. Great smells waft out from the kitchen. 
The dog is under foot as ham is FOOD FROM THE GODS from which she will not be parted. 
The oven timer goes off whilst we are opening presents. My mom, the hubbie and I go to prepare to serve dinner. 
He opens the oven door, the dog comes running and hubbie proceeds to remove juicy holiday ham. 
Ow ****! A loud exclamation rings throughout the house. 
The ham pan collapses, ham and 350 degree ham glaze splatters down the hot oven, all over the 3 of us. Also on the walls, the ceiling, the floor and all other available surfaces. 
Hubbie has forgotten to put ham in roaster pan. He left in in the container from the store. 
As we stand there looking at each other in disbelief, the youngest runs to the door of the kitchen, jumps up and down, and hollers: 
THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!!
She had just discovered Santa had left her the 4 foot tall Barbie Dream House with all the accessories. 
Well we cleaned up the mess. Rescued the ham from the dog and changed shirts. 
I was never able to remove all the glaze residue from the stove and until the day she died the dog would walk by the stove and occasionally lick it to see if anymore ham was forthcoming from the Meat Gods.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So here we go:
> A number of years ago when the girls were about 6 and 13 we had a good year. Santa was generous.
> The youngest had an extensive list and Santa was able to get most of it (they were small items).
> My hubbie was kindly offering to help with the meal so I could get ready for the family to come over.
> He mixed. He stirred. He sprinkled seasonings. He put the giant holiday ham in the oven.
> All goes well.
> Everyone arrives. Merriment ensues. Great smells waft out from the kitchen.
> The dog is under foot as ham is FOOD FROM THE GODS from which she will not be parted.
> The oven timer goes off whilst we are opening presents. My mom, the hubbie and I go to prepare to serve dinner.
> He opens the oven door, the dog comes running and hubbie proceeds to remove juicy holiday ham.
> Ow ****! A loud exclamation rings throughout the house.
> The ham pan collapses, ham and 350 degree ham glaze splatters down the hot oven, all over the 3 of us. Also on the walls, the ceiling, the floor and all other available surfaces.
> Hubbie has forgotten to put ham in roaster pan. He left in in the container from the store.
> As we stand there looking at each other in disbelief, the youngest runs to the door of the kitchen, jumps up and down, and hollers:
> THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!!
> She had just discovered Santa had left her the 4 foot tall Barbie Dream House with all the accessories.
> Well we cleaned up the mess. Rescued the ham from the dog and changed shirts.
> I was never able to remove all the glaze residue from the stove and until the day she died the dog would walk by the stove and occasionally lick it to see if anymore ham was forthcoming from the Meat Gods.


Great story, Murphy! 
I enjoyed every line of it
I could picture the whole scene!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So here we go:
> A number of years ago when the girls were about 6 and 13 we had a good year. Santa was generous.
> The youngest had an extensive list and Santa was able to get most of it (they were small items).
> My hubbie was kindly offering to help with the meal so I could get ready for the family to come over.
> He mixed. He stirred. He sprinkled seasonings. He put the giant holiday ham in the oven.
> All goes well.
> Everyone arrives. Merriment ensues. Great smells waft out from the kitchen.
> The dog is under foot as ham is FOOD FROM THE GODS from which she will not be parted.
> The oven timer goes off whilst we are opening presents. My mom, the hubbie and I go to prepare to serve dinner.
> He opens the oven door, the dog comes running and hubbie proceeds to remove juicy holiday ham.
> Ow ****! A loud exclamation rings throughout the house.
> The ham pan collapses, ham and 350 degree ham glaze splatters down the hot oven, all over the 3 of us. Also on the walls, the ceiling, the floor and all other available surfaces.
> Hubbie has forgotten to put ham in roaster pan. He left in in the container from the store.
> As we stand there looking at each other in disbelief, the youngest runs to the door of the kitchen, jumps up and down, and hollers:
> THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!!
> She had just discovered Santa had left her the 4 foot tall Barbie Dream House with all the accessories.
> Well we cleaned up the mess. Rescued the ham from the dog and changed shirts.
> I was never able to remove all the glaze residue from the stove and until the day she died the dog would walk by the stove and occasionally lick it to see if anymore ham was forthcoming from the Meat Gods.



That is a lovely story. I hope nobody was hurt by the hot ham.
Hehehe. The Meat Gods. Hilarious. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> That is a lovely story. I hope nobody was hurt by the hot ham.
> Hehehe. The Meat Gods. Hilarious. [emoji4]



Not seriously hurt. It was a long time ago so I don't remember. 
I am sure we were soothed by chocolate and beverages [emoji41]


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> So here we go:
> A number of years ago when the girls were about 6 and 13 we had a good year. Santa was generous.
> The youngest had an extensive list and Santa was able to get most of it (they were small items).
> My hubbie was kindly offering to help with the meal so I could get ready for the family to come over.
> He mixed. He stirred. He sprinkled seasonings. He put the giant holiday ham in the oven.
> All goes well.
> Everyone arrives. Merriment ensues. Great smells waft out from the kitchen.
> The dog is under foot as ham is FOOD FROM THE GODS from which she will not be parted.
> The oven timer goes off whilst we are opening presents. My mom, the hubbie and I go to prepare to serve dinner.
> He opens the oven door, the dog comes running and hubbie proceeds to remove juicy holiday ham.
> Ow ****! A loud exclamation rings throughout the house.
> The ham pan collapses, ham and 350 degree ham glaze splatters down the hot oven, all over the 3 of us. Also on the walls, the ceiling, the floor and all other available surfaces.
> Hubbie has forgotten to put ham in roaster pan. He left in in the container from the store.
> As we stand there looking at each other in disbelief, the youngest runs to the door of the kitchen, jumps up and down, and hollers:
> THIS IS THE BEST CHRISTMAS EVER!!!!
> She had just discovered Santa had left her the 4 foot tall Barbie Dream House with all the accessories.
> Well we cleaned up the mess. Rescued the ham from the dog and changed shirts.
> I was never able to remove all the glaze residue from the stove and until the day she died the dog would walk by the stove and occasionally lick it to see if anymore ham was forthcoming from the Meat Gods.


What a thoroughly charming story, Murphy! Catastrophe averted, everyone was safe, and the dog was happy! What could be better?


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> What a thoroughly charming story, Murphy! Catastrophe averted, everyone was safe, and the dog was happy! What could be better?



It was the Best Christmas Ever. 
Or at least the most memorable. The Narbie house is still set up in the basement. We did have to drain the hot tub as it leaked. Just like a real hot tub!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This recipe is hands down the best slow cooker recipe EVER. Can be done in a stock pot. Most flavorful vegetarian recipe I've ever come across. Omit cashews if anyone has allergies. Still awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523687
> 
> This next one is a little fancier. Looks great for holidays.
> Best part-uses only the microwave.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3523689
> View attachment 3523690


Thanks for recipes.


Ludmilla said:


> I have to admit that I have never eaten Himmel und Erde. Hm. Maybe it a dish from the North. Not sure.


I discovered it long ago. In a dusty cookbook on someone's shelf.
The apples add a surprise flavor spark to expected mashed potatoes.
Hmm. Unsure from which region.


Murphy47 said:


> She had just discovered Santa had left her the 4 foot tall Barbie Dream House with all the accessories.


Great story!
I got the barbie dream pool.
It had a tiny shower, along side. Which pumped weak spray onto post-swim dolls.
For some reason, had a kiddie-fit over this lacking a bar of soap.
So my father made several--using knife & white plastic tabs, leftover from pool assembly.
My fantasy was a bit too based in reality's framework.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for recipes.
> 
> I discovered it long ago. In a dusty cookbook on someone's shelf.
> The apples add a surprise flavor spark to expected mashed potatoes.
> Hmm. Unsure from which region.
> 
> Great story!
> I got the barbie dream pool.
> It had a tiny shower, along side. Which pumped weak spray onto post-swim dolls.
> For some reason, had a kiddie-fit over this lacking a bar of soap.
> So my father made several--using knife & white plastic tabs, leftover from pool assembly.
> My fantasy was a bit too based in reality's framework.



You are not alone. 
Made my entire family search trash looking for 1971 Malibu Barbie beach towel which was accidentally thrown out.


----------



## remainsilly

Am considering Christmas memories---
 
I can't forget year my mother scratched her eye with mascara wand.
And we spent most of Christmas Day in hospital emergency room.
Was not best ever.
And no meat gods brought us ham.￼


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Am considering Christmas memories---
> 
> I can't forget year my mother scratched her eye with mascara wand.
> And we spent most of Christmas Day in hospital emergency room.
> Was not best ever.
> And no meat gods brought us ham.￼



The meat gods can be fickle. 
I once spent the day in the ER after a serious car accident. 
Not fun. 
As you know, only FREAKS are the the ER on a holiday.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for recipes.
> 
> I discovered it long ago. In a dusty cookbook on someone's shelf.
> The apples add a surprise flavor spark to expected mashed potatoes.
> Hmm. Unsure from which region.
> 
> Great story!
> I got the barbie dream pool.
> It had a tiny shower, along side. Which pumped weak spray onto post-swim dolls.
> For some reason, had a kiddie-fit over this lacking a bar of soap.
> So my father made several--using knife & white plastic tabs, leftover from pool assembly.
> My fantasy was a bit too based in reality's framework.



I am going to research where Himmel und Erde is from as soon as I have some spare time. I am curious as well. [emoji3]

I got a Barbie horse with a pink carriage one Christmas. The carriage could be turned into a sleigh. This was pretty cool.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Am considering Christmas memories---
> 
> I can't forget year my mother scratched her eye with mascara wand.
> And we spent most of Christmas Day in hospital emergency room.
> Was not best ever.
> And no meat gods brought us ham.￼



I am considering Christmas memories as well. Once my mother nearly set the kitchen on fire. Thanks to a paper tissue that got between the hot plate and the burner. The house smelled awkward for hours.

But, no ER. At least for now...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The meat gods can be fickle.
> I once spent the day in the ER after a serious car accident.
> Not fun.
> As you know, only FREAKS are the the ER on a holiday.



Ugh. Poor you! Hope you were not hurt too bad.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am going to research where Himmel und Erde is from as soon as I have some spare time. I am curious as well. [emoji3]
> 
> I got a Barbie horse with a pink carriage one Christmas. The carriage could be turned into a sleigh. This was pretty cool.



That is a totally cool gift! No one on my block ever had that one.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Poor you! Hope you were not hurt too bad.



Went through windshield. Sent belts didn't work. 
It was 28 years ago and occasionally I still have a piece of glass work it's way out of my scalp.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am considering Christmas memories as well. Once my mother nearly set the kitchen on fire. Thanks to a paper tissue that got between the hot plate and the burner. The house smelled awkward for hours.
> 
> But, no ER. At least for now...



This is why there is a RULES at my house. 
No alcohol until stove is turned off. 
Dish towels are NOT pot holders.  
And most importantly, no trash goes out until all the silver is counted.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am going to research where Himmel und Erde is from as soon as I have some spare time. I am curious as well. [emoji3]
> 
> I got a Barbie horse with a pink carriage one Christmas. The carriage could be turned into a sleigh. This was pretty cool.



Don't do black pudding. Saw another recipe on food.com that looks good. May try that one. 
Wikipedia says it originated in Düsseldorf. Don't know how true that is.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> This is why there is a RULES at my house.
> No alcohol until stove is turned off.
> Dish towels are NOT pot holders.
> *And most importantly, no trash goes out until all the silver is counted*.


 Very wise!!!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Very wise!!!



Experience my friend.


----------



## Murphy47

Check all that apply:
Gotten up @ 2am to stand in line to purchase gift you could not afford otherwise. 
Sustained bruises from lunatic shoppers trying to snatch same gift. 
Run out of money before running out of list. 
Received wrong order from online merchant. 
Received wrong holiday meat order from butcher. (Meat Gods on holiday apparently)
Forgotten where you hid important present and had to try to purchase another. 
Basement flood ruins all presents leaving no option but to go out on the 24th and try to get more gifts. 
Spent holiday in ER. 
Spent holiday on highway in traffic jam trying to get to obscure relatives. 
Spent holiday in airport due to bad weather. 
Have fire department on speed dial due to kitchen fires. 
Had small cousins urinate in back yard despite the fact you do not live in woods. 
Had small cousins use antique tablecloth as napkin.
Any or all of the following happen to tree:
Cat climbs tree, gets tangled in lights. Shorts out circuits in entire complex. Cat was fine but singed. 
Dog tries to squeeze between tree and wall knocking tree into coffee table spilling drinks and trapping toddler underneath. 
Drunk relative falls into tree and crushes presents causing wailing and crying from all children. 
Refrigerator dies causing all food to begin to thaw (luckily that year it was a white Christmas so all food was stored in garage).  
Improperly installed sink falls off wall cracking pipes resulting in no water to flush toilets. 

None of these things have happened on the SAME holiday so I have a long list of reasons to not like the season. 
I  HAPPY when they all take off for U.K.  Less stressful that way.


----------



## remainsilly

We had a house rabbit, long ago.
When all of Christmas tree's blue lights suddenly went out, found nibbler on cord beneath tree.
He didn't complete circuit, thankfully.

Our tree days have been few, & full of suspicious squinting into corners, ever since. Though rabbit is long gone.

PS I've broken all Murphy's "rules."
Plus set afire a lovely fabric potholder.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We had a house rabbit, long ago.
> When all of Christmas tree's blue lights suddenly went out, found nibbler on cord beneath tree.
> He didn't complete circuit, thankfully.
> 
> Our tree days have been few, & full of suspicious squinting into corners, ever since. Though rabbit is long gone.
> 
> PS I've broken all Murphy's "rules."
> Plus set afire a lovely fabric potholder.



Sisters from another mother. 
I now buy inexpensive holiday towels and such at Tjmaxx as small fires are commonplace. 
If more than 6 people are coming I use everyday flatware. 
All presents stay under sideboard until it's that time to avoid smooshing. 
Fire dept. still on speed dial.


----------



## remainsilly

I now order party trays & buy gift cards.
So that innocents may live.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I now order party trays & buy gift cards.
> So that innocents may live.



Excellent plan!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> I am going to research where Himmel und Erde is from as soon as I have some spare time. I am curious as well. [emoji3]
> 
> I got a Barbie horse with a pink carriage one Christmas. The carriage could be turned into a sleigh. This was pretty cool.




I'm chiming in- don't do the typical Himmel and Erd as it supposed to be cooked as it contains Blutwurst. Depends on if you like it, or not (Blutwurst), but I personally stay away from it. Seems as if you'd be Bavarian also so... noo we don't go there )


----------



## millivanilli

Sorry, didn't introduce me properly...

May I join the island? I went too far the last... well... monthes?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Sorry, didn't introduce me properly...
> 
> May I join the island? I went too far the last... well... monthes?


Glad to see you here millivanilli!
Welcome to the Island!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Glad to see you here millivanilli!
> Welcome to the Island!




Thanks for the warm welcome dear Mariapia- I love your dog in the avatar!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome dear Mariapia- I love your dog in the avatar!


Thank you millivanilli!
And I love your scarf in your avatar....


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Thanks for the warm welcome dear Mariapia- I love your dog in the avatar!



Welcome! 
Of course your handle has had me singing "blame it on the rain" since I first saw it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is a totally cool gift! No one on my block ever had that one.



Yes, it was a cool gift. I was more into the horses than Barbie. [emoji3]



Murphy47 said:


> Went through windshield. Sent belts didn't work.
> It was 28 years ago and occasionally I still have a piece of glass work it's way out of my scalp.



Ouch, ouch, ouch, OUCH! This sounds horrible. Esp. the last part. [emoji33]



Murphy47 said:


> This is why there is a RULES at my house.
> No alcohol until stove is turned off.
> Dish towels are NOT pot holders.
> And most importantly, no trash goes out until all the silver is counted.



Excellent rules. Another one could be: listen to your kids if they complain about an odd chemical smell. [emoji3]



Murphy47 said:


> Don't do black pudding. Saw another recipe on food.com that looks good. May try that one.
> Wikipedia says it originated in Düsseldorf. Don't know how true that is.



Hm. Sounds true to me. I need to take a look at it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Check all that apply:
> Gotten up @ 2am to stand in line to purchase gift you could not afford otherwise.
> Sustained bruises from lunatic shoppers trying to snatch same gift.
> Run out of money before running out of list.
> Received wrong order from online merchant.
> Received wrong holiday meat order from butcher. (Meat Gods on holiday apparently)
> Forgotten where you hid important present and had to try to purchase another.
> Basement flood ruins all presents leaving no option but to go out on the 24th and try to get more gifts.
> Spent holiday in ER.
> Spent holiday on highway in traffic jam trying to get to obscure relatives.
> Spent holiday in airport due to bad weather.
> Have fire department on speed dial due to kitchen fires.
> Had small cousins urinate in back yard despite the fact you do not live in woods.
> Had small cousins use antique tablecloth as napkin.
> Any or all of the following happen to tree:
> Cat climbs tree, gets tangled in lights. Shorts out circuits in entire complex. Cat was fine but singed.
> Dog tries to squeeze between tree and wall knocking tree into coffee table spilling drinks and trapping toddler underneath.
> Drunk relative falls into tree and crushes presents causing wailing and crying from all children.
> Refrigerator dies causing all food to begin to thaw (luckily that year it was a white Christmas so all food was stored in garage).
> Improperly installed sink falls off wall cracking pipes resulting in no water to flush toilets.
> 
> None of these things have happened on the SAME holiday so I have a long list of reasons to not like the season.
> I  HAPPY when they all take off for U.K.  Less stressful that way.



I know it is not nice, but I had to laugh. You have no luck during thr season... [emoji23]

Hm.... Let me think....

Brother with hangover sleeping on the sofa. Not amused mother.

Aunt gifting her 10 year old niece two Wiener wurstel. Angry child.

Cousin telling that she is pregnant, but won't marry. (Yep, this was a problem. [emoji85])

My sister telling my parents (without my knowing) that I am going to quit my pharmacy studies. This was probably the worst Christmas ever. Because she did not bother to tell me that she told them. Ugh. The whole situation escalated completely.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I know it is not nice, but I had to laugh. You have no luck during thr season... [emoji23]
> 
> Hm.... Let me think....
> 
> Brother with hangover sleeping on the sofa. Not amused mother.
> 
> Aunt gifting her 10 year old niece two Wiener wurstel. Angry child.
> 
> Cousin telling that she is pregnant, but won't marry. (Yep, this was a problem. [emoji85])
> 
> My sister telling my parents (without my knowing) that I am going to quit my pharmacy studies. This was probably the worst Christmas ever. Because she did not bother to tell me that she told them. Ugh. The whole situation escalated completely.



These are all challenging situations. 
Kids/ chemical smell mucho impotante


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> I'm chiming in- don't do the typical Himmel and Erd as it supposed to be cooked as it contains Blutwurst. Depends on if you like it, or not (Blutwurst), but I personally stay away from it. Seems as if you'd be Bavarian also so... noo we don't go there )



Oh my God, yes. Blutwurst. I knew there was something back in my mind about Himmel und Erde... Hehehe. Not a fan of Blutwurst either. I eat it occasionally, though. When it is cold. 
Bavarians go directly to heaven. Everyone knows that. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Sorry, didn't introduce me properly...
> 
> May I join the island? I went too far the last... well... monthes?



Hello and welcome! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> These are all challenging situations.
> Kids/ chemical smell mucho impotante



Yep. 
No one believed me that there was a bad smell. Until they saw the smolder in the kitchen.

Oh another Christmas incident. My sister almost set the living room on fire as we did a Feuerzangenbowle:


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> Sorry, didn't introduce me properly...
> 
> May I join the island? I went too far the last... well... monthes?


Guten Tag, millivanilli!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yep.
> No one believed me that there was a bad smell. Until they saw the smolder in the kitchen.
> 
> Oh another Christmas incident. My sister almost set the living room on fire as we did a Feuerzangenbowle:
> 
> View attachment 3524755


Omg.
And yet--looks exciting.


----------



## remainsilly

Well, I've officially lost a bag.
More "luggage" category.
Remember recycled airline seat leather duffel I went nuts over?
Man in my life musked guy scent on it. And claimed as his.￼
It is out & packed with his stuff *again.*
After I moisturized the leather & made look all nice-nice.￼



Currently, same upcycling company is constructing bags from old leather motorcycle jackets!
Which I shouldn't browse. But will.￼


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg.
> And yet--looks exciting.



It is/was exciting. 



remainsilly said:


> Well, I've officially lost a bag.
> More "luggage" category.
> Remember recycled airline seat leather duffel I went nuts over?
> Man in my life musked guy scent on it. And claimed as his.￼
> It is out & packed with his stuff *again.*
> After I moisturized the leather & made look all nice-nice.￼
> View attachment 3524788
> 
> 
> Currently, same upcycling company is constructing bags from old leather motorcycle jackets!
> Which I shouldn't browse. But will.￼



Ew. Guy scent on bag. How very unfair. But, I totally get why he did that. Duffel is absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]
Hehehe. Don't we not all browse websites with bags that we shouldn't browse? [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It is/was exciting.
> 
> 
> 
> Ew. Guy scent on bag. How very unfair. But, I totally get why he did that. Duffel is absolutely gorgeous! [emoji7]
> Hehehe. Don't we not all browse websites with bags that we shouldn't browse? [emoji6]



We do. 
Thank god they don't all have the "one click buy" option that Amazon does or I fear we would all be homeless.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We do.
> Thank god they don't all have the "one click buy" option that Amazon does or I fear we would all be homeless.


That one click buy option is terrible!
I buy lots of things from Amazon and I have to become reasonable too....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> That one click buy option is terrible!
> I buy lots of things from Amazon and I have to become reasonable too....



I hate getting the bill. 
By the time it comes I have been using the item so it has become part of the landscape around here. 
So I state at the bill thinking : How much did I spend on that. Or : WHAT was that? 
All those add on items add up. I could have become a member with what I've spent on "add-on items".


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my God, yes. Blutwurst. I knew there was something back in my mind about Himmel und Erde... Hehehe. Not a fan of Blutwurst either. I eat it occasionally, though. When it is cold.
> Bavarians go directly to heaven. Everyone knows that. [emoji6]



Unless they sass their Mama. [emoji45]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Well, I've officially lost a bag.
> More "luggage" category.
> Remember recycled airline seat leather duffel I went nuts over?
> Man in my life musked guy scent on it. And claimed as his.￼
> It is out & packed with his stuff *again.*
> After I moisturized the leather & made look all nice-nice.￼
> View attachment 3524788
> 
> 
> Currently, same upcycling company is constructing bags from old leather motorcycle jackets!
> Which I shouldn't browse. But will.￼



So how did he get man musk on it? 
Is this like when the dog wants to use your new throw blanket so she drags it off the couch while you're out and gets so much dog hair on it it is now "hers"? 
Or more like when the man of the house doesn't wipe the sink after shaving? 
Either would be good reason for me to be looking for a new bag for moi [emoji34]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That one click buy option is terrible!
> I buy lots of things from Amazon and I have to become reasonable too....





Murphy47 said:


> I hate getting the bill.
> By the time it comes I have been using the item so it has become part of the landscape around here.
> So I state at the bill thinking : How much did I spend on that. Or : WHAT was that?
> All those add on items add up. I could have become a member with what I've spent on "add-on items".



Amazon is really bad! Buying there never feels like buying, because you have that transaction thing missing (handing over the money receiving the item).
Needless to say I am watching a bag on amazon at the moment. [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Unless they sass their Mama. [emoji45]



Bavarians sassing their Mama?! [emoji15] Never!! [emoji23][emoji23] (Bavarian mothers are not to be sassed, believe me. [emoji6])


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Bavarians sassing their Mama?! [emoji15] Never!! [emoji23][emoji23] (Bavarian mothers are not to be sassed, believe me. [emoji6])



I have one. 
If you do, you better do it quietly and from far away. 
And be prepared to run fast.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Amazon is really bad! Buying there never feels like buying, because you have that transaction thing missing (handing over the money receiving the item).
> Needless to say I am watching a bag on amazon at the moment. [emoji85]



Oooh. Which one?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So how did he get man musk on it?
> Is this like when the dog wants to use your new throw blanket so she drags it off the couch while you're out and gets so much dog hair on it it is now "hers"?
> Or more like when the man of the house doesn't wipe the sink after shaving?
> Either would be good reason for me to be looking for a new bag for moi [emoji34]


I lost my warm sofa blanket long ago.
To Mr. Sad Big Eyes dog.
Is his, now. Hair city with snores.

Man musked the bag with words: "Hey, I could use that airline bag! People like it & ask about it."
And with actions: see man cramming stuff into bag, walking outdoors. Waving cheerily.
(All in all, prefer this to typical animal territorial method. Of marking with urine or chewing.)


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Man musked the bag with words: "Hey, I could use that airline bag! People like it & ask about it."
> And with actions: see man cramming stuff into bag, walking outdoors. Waving cheerily.
> *(All in all, prefer this to typical animal territorial method. Of marking with urine or chewing.)*


I nearly spit coffee all over my computer keyboard, *RS*! The thought of my DH chewing (or worse!) on one of my bags...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I lost my warm sofa blanket long ago.
> To Mr. Sad Big Eyes dog.
> Is his, now. Hair city with snores.
> 
> Man musked the bag with words: "Hey, I could use that airline bag! People like it & ask about it."
> And with actions: see man cramming stuff into bag, walking outdoors. Waving cheerily.
> (All in all, prefer this to typical animal territorial method. Of marking with urine or chewing.)



Bonus as it still usable.


----------



## remainsilly

Look who's in box of cereal.￼


They're everywhere lately.


----------



## Murphy47

Appropriate. 
Though I don't know about trolls associating with out beloved leprechauns.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Appropriate.
> Though I don't know about trolls associating with out beloved leprechauns.


ooooh, good point.
This troll's hair waggles, when you push down on its feet.
Dancing hair might snag an innocent leprechaun or 2.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> ooooh, good point.
> This troll's hair waggles, when you push down on its feet.
> Dancing hair might snag an innocent leprechaun or 2.



Do you eat the whole box or just the marshmallows?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Do you eat the whole box or just the marshmallows?



You already know the answer.
Those marshmallows are gone.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> You already know the answer.
> Those marshmallows are gone.



I knew you were a correct thinking person. 
Every once in a while the make boxes of JUST the marshmallows but I never seem to get there soon enough.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Look who's in box of cereal.￼
> View attachment 3525209
> 
> They're everywhere lately.


I've obviously led a deprived life... no trolls, and never tried Lucky Charms. But now I'm craving sugar-laden cereal... and it's bedtime!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I've obviously led a deprived life... no trolls, and never tried Lucky Charms. But now I'm craving sugar-laden cereal... and it's bedtime!



The troll ref was from last week. 
Our thread got trolled and WE got our hands smacked. 
Sorry you are craving sugar coated kiddie cereal tho.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> The troll ref was from last week.
> Our thread got trolled and WE got our hands smacked.
> Sorry you are craving sugar coated kiddie cereal tho.


Oh dear. Sorry about the troll. Ugh! 
Still craving kiddy cereal. None in the house. Need to go to sleep and forget about it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Amazon is really bad! Buying there never feels like buying, because you have that transaction thing missing (handing over the money receiving the item).
> Needless to say I am watching a bag on amazon at the moment. [emoji85]


I agree. My problem is that Amazon has absolutely everything you need
My last order is a remote control device for a friend. He has an air conditioner system which he had bought from a discount place and the brand is not a famous one, far from it.
His remote was not working any more and of course he couldn't find the brand any longer.
I found what they call a universal remote and got it yesterday.
It works perfectly. Where else would I have found it in two seconds?
And you are right, Ludmilla, they even have lovely bags!
Which one are you looking at?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have one.
> If you do, you better do it quietly and from far away.
> And be prepared to run fast.



Oh! Now you have to give me a hint from what area she is from. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Oooh. Which one?





Mariapia said:


> I agree. My problem is that Amazon has absolutely everything you need
> My last order is a remote control device for a friend. He has an air conditioner system which he had bought from a discount place and the brand is not a famous one, far from it.
> His remote was not working any more and of course he couldn't find the brand any longer.
> I found what they call a universal remote and got it yesterday.
> It works perfectly. Where else would I have found it in two seconds?
> And you are right, Ludmilla, they even have lovely bags!
> Which one are you looking at?



Yeah, amazon has literally erverything. It's almost a bit creepy. Glad that you found an universal remote, Mariapia.

This is the bag I am looking at:




Nothing extraordinary. The brand is called Tuscany Leather the bag's name is Ilenia. I have seen the bag in February at our local Starbucks and kicked myself that I did not ask the lady carrying it where she found it. As I knew nothing about that bag I did not search for it, but last week when I was browsing I found it by accident. I really like it and I think I am going to give it a try.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is raining so much today I had to take my Le Pliage to grocery shopping.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This is the bag I am looking at:
> 
> View attachment 3525441
> 
> 
> Nothing extraordinary. The brand is called Tuscany Leather the bag's name is Ilenia. I have seen the bag in February at our local Starbucks and kicked myself that I did not ask the lady carrying it where she found it. As I knew nothing about that bag I did not search for it, but last week when I was browsing I found it by accident. I really like it and I think I am going to give it a try.


I REALLY like swooping side strap detail on this!
Serviceable, with panache. Great bag.
When you get it, leave it laying around unprotected--so I can steal & make mine.￼



Ludmilla said:


> It is raining so much today I had to take my Le Pliage to grocery shopping.
> 
> View attachment 3525448


Oooooh, what color? Very nice.
These are trying to wriggle into my heart.
I'm resisting. So far.


----------



## remainsilly

Hiking with dog today.
We use a cheap, polyester backpack, to haul things.

My last dog hauled her own backpack, as saddlebags.
Current dog is much less bulky, more zippy.
And climbs rocks as a mountain goat.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yeah, amazon has literally erverything. It's almost a bit creepy. Glad that you found an universal remote, Mariapia.
> 
> This is the bag I am looking at:
> 
> View attachment 3525441
> 
> 
> Nothing extraordinary. The brand is called Tuscany Leather the bag's name is Ilenia. I have seen the bag in February at our local Starbucks and kicked myself that I did not ask the lady carrying it where she found it. As I knew nothing about that bag I did not search for it, but last week when I was browsing I found it by accident. I really like it and I think I am going to give it a try.


I know the brand! It's a very good one.
You can't go wrong, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I REALLY like swooping side strap detail on this!
> Serviceable, with panache. Great bag.
> When you get it, leave it laying around unprotected--so I can steal & make mine.￼
> 
> 
> Oooooh, what color? Very nice.
> These are trying to wriggle into my heart.
> I'm resisting. So far.





remainsilly said:


> Hiking with dog today.
> We use a cheap, polyester backpack, to haul things.
> 
> My last dog hauled her own backpack, as saddlebags.
> Current dog is much less bulky, more zippy.
> And climbs rocks as a mountain goat.



I hope you have tons of fun while hiking! Your dog had a backpack? This sounds fun. I'd really like to have a dog to carry MY stuff around. [emoji6]

The Le Pliage is brown. As far as I know this colour is discontinued. They are practical bags. Esp. for days when you do not want to use your other bags.

The swooping side strap detail was what caught my eye at Starbucks. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know the brand! It's a very good one.
> You can't go wrong, Ludmilla!



Thank you, Mariapia. Your insight is always much appreciated. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] I did not want to buy another bag this year, but I fear I am going to break down... 


Hehehe. And no. I will keep a very hood eye on that bag, Remainsilly. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Out to lunch with the hubbie and my new bad weather tote.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Out to lunch with the hubbie and my new bad weather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525688



Love the tote. I love everything with foxes. [emoji191] Hope you had a great time. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Out to lunch with the hubbie and my new bad weather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525688


Great find, Murphy!
Enjoy your lunch out! You deserve to relax!


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Out to lunch with the hubbie and my new bad weather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525688


Cute bag, Murphy! I just adore foxes. Every now & then we see them around here, even though we're a little village, not really countryside.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Cute bag, Murphy! I just adore foxes. Every now & then we see them around here, even though we're a little village, not really countryside.



They can adapt and live almost anywhere. 
Sort of a statement to survive the next four years. [emoji6]


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> They can adapt and live almost anywhere.
> Sort of a statement to survive the next four years. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you have tons of fun while hiking! Your dog had a backpack? This sounds fun. I'd really like to have a dog to carry MY stuff around. [emoji6]
> 
> The Le Pliage is brown. As far as I know this colour is discontinued. [emoji38]


Hehehe--my last dog outweighed current by at least 20lbs/9kg. Hauled similar to this. Mostly with HER doggie supplies￼:
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-qd3DYat7BD8/Vga_r5uoJ1I/AAAAAAAAA1E/f4jknUY0OHM/s1600/Approach+Blue.jpg

Ah, thank you for le pliage info.
Yes, Kate Middleton's famous brown colorway style. Remember now.￼

Had great hike.
So nice to feel sunshine & crisp air leak into the skin.
Dog found a horse. We are suspicious of horses.
Dog is wise.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Out to lunch with the hubbie and my new bad weather tote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3525688


Cute!


----------



## remainsilly

OMG, I see a horse!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> OMG, I see a horse!
> View attachment 3525924



What a cutie! 
And hilarious too! 
Of course suspicious of horses. Horses are like cats in that they are uber (another German crossover word) smart but outweigh cars by a ton or two. 
Horses best appreciated from behind glass carriages or whilst watching certain American Beer commercials.


----------



## Murphy47

I made my family disappear! 
Lol. 
Hubbie went to poker night. 
Youngest daughter at school play. 
Oldest at work. 
I am dancing. 
After cooking I  going to Target to browse holiday stuff in piece. 
Enjoy the night ladies!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Of course suspicious of horses. Horses are like cats in that they are uber (another German crossover word) smart but outweigh cars by a ton or two.


One of my best friends was a jockey.
Often tried to convince me horses weren't flatten-happy monsters, hungry to crush my skull.
Once gave me horse treats.
So I could feed the nice animals & bond.

Nothing is as tragic as a woman shrieking, "Omg, it's a killer!!!" 
Whilst throwing a handful of horse treats defensively.￼


Murphy47 said:


> After cooking I going to Target to browse holiday stuff in piece.
> Enjoy the night ladies!


I love the 1st new holiday items browse.
My eyes get big & excited.
All the glitter & colors!
Enjoy some peace, my friend.


----------



## Murphy47

It was nice. Not too crowded. Just a couple whiny kids who should have been home in bed. 
Your horse story gave me a big chuckle. 
Horses don't scare me. Did a small bit of riding as Girl Scout. 
Hate the grooming and giant piles of poo.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> OMG, I see a horse!
> View attachment 3525924



Such a cute picture. Such a handsome (and *intelligent*!) dog!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, thank you for le pliage info.
> Yes, Kate Middleton's famous brown colorway style. Remember now.￼



[emoji85] Yes. Exactly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. I was an active equestrian for many years and I was never scared of horses. Nevertheless it is true that they are as deceitful and stubborn as cats. [emoji206]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. I was an active equestrian for many years and I was never scared of horses. Nevertheless it is true that they are as deceitful and stubborn as cats. [emoji206]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I was an active equestrian for many years and I was never scared of horses. Nevertheless it is true that they are as deceitful and stubborn as cats. [emoji206]



They sure can be! 
The sweet ones are never very fast it seems. 
Rather like people. The flashy ones are trouble.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They sure can be!
> The sweet ones are never very fast it seems.
> Rather like people. The flashy ones are trouble.



Yes. [emoji4]
But I have to say it was one of those innocent looking Haflingers that got me off her back and under her hooves and stepped on my right hand.


----------



## Mariapia

When I was a little girl, I told my parents that I wanted to be a horse rider though there were no horses around...My father put me on a donkey () and took a picture of me yelling and asking for help....
That was the end of my short lived ambition .....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> When I was a little girl, I told my parents that I wanted to be a horse rider though there were no horses around...My father put me on a donkey () and took a picture of me yelling and asking for help....
> That was the end of my short lived ambition .....



Donkey are sweet....on the other side of a paddock fence.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. [emoji4]
> But I have to say it was one of those innocent looking Haflingers that got me off her back and under her hooves and stepped on my right hand.
> 
> View attachment 3526387
> 
> View attachment 3526388



Very pretty. But that look. I wouldn't have felt at ease.  
Was your hand broken? 
Mostly we have American Quarter Horses around here. Laid back temperament. 
Did you own the horses or go to a stable for lessons?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> When I was a little girl, I told my parents that I wanted to be a horse rider though there were no horses around...My father put me on a donkey () and took a picture of me yelling and asking for help....
> That was the end of my short lived ambition .....





Murphy47 said:


> Donkey are sweet....on the other side of a paddock fence.



Donkeys are definitely less trustworthy than horses. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Very pretty. But that look. I wouldn't have felt at ease.
> Was your hand broken?
> Mostly we have American Quarter Horses around here. Laid back temperament.
> Did you own the horses or go to a stable for lessons?



Hehehe. Haflingers have a laid back temperament, too, as they were workhorses back in the days. 
Hm. Yes. I guess my ringfinger was broken as it does not look like it should anymore. (Someone did not visit the doctor. [emoji85])
I did not own the horses. They belonged to a friend of my father. I did have lessons at a stable, too. But, not too many. They were boring. I was more into riding in the country. The hand accident happened during the first 10 minutes of such a ride. I wore gloves and did not inspect the hand, but got up on that horse right after the fall. I was in shock and felt no pain and did the whole 2 hours ride. The  horse tried to get me down several more times. And my hand failed to work at some point. At home I put the gloves down and saw my blood covered hand. I nearly fainted. But no, it was not my last time on horseback. Admittedly, I rode a different horse 2 days later with my bandaged hand. Crazy. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Haflingers have a laid back temperament, too, as they were workhorses back in the days.
> Hm. Yes. I guess my ringfinger was broken as it does not look like it should anymore. (Someone did not visit the doctor. [emoji85])
> I did not own the horses. They belonged to a friend of my father. I did have lessons at a stable, too. But, not too many. They were boring. I was more into riding in the country. The hand accident happened during the first 10 minutes of such a ride. I wore gloves and did not inspect the hand, but got up on that horse right after the fall. I was in shock and felt no pain and did the whole 2 hours ride. The  horse tried to get me down several more times. And my hand failed to work at some point. At home I put the gloves down and saw my blood covered hand. I nearly fainted. But no, it was not my last time on horseback. Admittedly, I rode a different horse 2 days later with my bandaged hand. Crazy. [emoji3]



We all get obsessed sometimes. 
And who went to the ER back in the day? No one really.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I was an active equestrian for many years and I was never scared of horses. Nevertheless it is true that they are as deceitful and stubborn as cats. [emoji206]


Wow. You are brave.
I've ridden few times. And liked horses as child.


Ludmilla said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I have to say it was one of those innocent looking Haflingers that got me off her back and under her hooves and stepped on my right hand.


But now--that gorgeous photo--all I see are the cold dead eyes of a killer.
Omg, your broken finger story!
Yet, I have done similar. In less blood-curdling, non-horse situations.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia riding the donkey = priceless!
I rode on a water buffalo's back once. Smelly.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Haflingers have a laid back temperament, too, as they were workhorses back in the days.
> Hm. Yes. I guess my ringfinger was broken as it does not look like it should anymore. (Someone did not visit the doctor. [emoji85])
> I did not own the horses. They belonged to a friend of my father. I did have lessons at a stable, too. But, not too many. They were boring. I was more into riding in the country. The hand accident happened during the first 10 minutes of such a ride. I wore gloves and did not inspect the hand, but got up on that horse right after the fall. I was in shock and felt no pain and did the whole 2 hours ride. The  horse tried to get me down several more times. And my hand failed to work at some point. At home I put the gloves down and saw my blood covered hand. I nearly fainted. But no, it was not my last time on horseback. Admittedly, I rode a different horse 2 days later with my bandaged hand. Crazy. [emoji3]


Oh dear! 
I am a little ashamed now.... talking about a donkey and all....
Don't remind me of my hand caught in a car door either....
Ludmilla, your story is much more glamourous than mine...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I am a little ashamed now.... talking about a donkey and all....
> Don't remind me of my hand caught in a car door either....
> Ludmilla, your story is much more glamourous than mine...



We have a great amount of collective injuries. 
How is the hand healing?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We have a great amount of collective injuries.
> How is the hand healing?


Still on the mend but I will have to meet my physiotherapist ... My ring finger is still bent....


----------



## remainsilly

Hmm. Islanders destroy ring fingers.
2 down, several to go.￼

Chilly morning, wooly scarf, mulberry oxblood bayswater.


And a naughty trenchcoat bear.
Who has braved cold air on his giggly bits to earn a name at last--Flash.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Still on the mend but I will have to meet my physiotherapist ... My ring finger is still bent....



Maybe a large bejeweled ring will make it feel better?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Islanders destroy ring fingers.
> 2 down, several to go.￼
> 
> Chilly morning, wooly scarf, mulberry oxblood bayswater.
> View attachment 3527474
> 
> And a naughty trenchcoat bear.
> Who has braved cold air on his giggly bits to earn a name at last--Flash.



We know how bears don't like shrinkage. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Islanders destroy ring fingers.
> 2 down, several to go.￼
> 
> Chilly morning, wooly scarf, mulberry oxblood bayswater.
> View attachment 3527474
> 
> And a naughty trenchcoat bear.
> Who has braved cold air on his giggly bits to earn a name at last--Flash.


That cute bear must enjoy every outing....Cold temperatures don't scare him, his raincoat is such a beauty that he probably loves walking and singing in the rain!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe a large bejeweled ring will make it feel better?


I had never thought of that, Murphy....
Maybe there is one sleeping in a box..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I had never thought of that, Murphy....
> Maybe there is one sleeping in a box..



Jewelry always makes me feel better. Very sparkly and twinkly. [emoji173]️


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Islanders destroy ring fingers.
> 2 down, several to go.￼
> 
> Chilly morning, wooly scarf, mulberry oxblood bayswater.
> View attachment 3527474
> 
> *And a naughty trenchcoat bear.
> Who has braved cold air on his giggly bits to earn a name at last--Flash*.


Flash!!! I love it! Haven't even had my morning coffee yet, RS... and this woke me right up!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow. You are brave.
> I've ridden few times. And liked horses as child.
> 
> But now--that gorgeous photo--all I see are the cold dead eyes of a killer.
> Omg, your broken finger story!
> Yet, I have done similar. In less blood-curdling, non-horse situations.



Hahaha. Cold dead eyes of a killer.... [emoji23]




You forgot to mention the teeth.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I am a little ashamed now.... talking about a donkey and all....
> Don't remind me of my hand caught in a car door either....
> Ludmilla, your story is much more glamourous than mine...



Nothing glamorous about getting under a Haflinger...
Your donkey story is very sweet. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Still on the mend but I will have to meet my physiotherapist ... My ring finger is still bent....



Oh no! Poor you. Hope your ring finger will be ok soon. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Islanders destroy ring fingers.
> 2 down, several to go.￼
> 
> Chilly morning, wooly scarf, mulberry oxblood bayswater.
> View attachment 3527474
> 
> And a naughty trenchcoat bear.
> Who has braved cold air on his giggly bits to earn a name at last--Flash.



Lovely pic, RS. The scarf works great with your Bays. It's probably silly to start lusting after an oxblood bays when I haven't used a certain lazy oak one, yet.
And Flash is just adorable. [emoji173]️
Hehehe. Ring fingers seem to be nosey and get into trouble easily. Take care of yours. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe a large bejeweled ring will make it feel better?





Mariapia said:


> I had never thought of that, Murphy....
> Maybe there is one sleeping in a box..





Murphy47 said:


> Jewelry always makes me feel better. Very sparkly and twinkly. [emoji173]️



Murphy's idea is great. A little bit of sparkle heals a lot!


----------



## Ludmilla

Had a quite eventful day... They started to build the elevator. And blocked the main staircase of our corridor. I have to walk through the cellar to get to other parts of the house. Sigh.

Had my "Bays" with me today. I am still practicing to take the oak Mulb Bays out. Must be some "use the old stuff before you use the new stuff thing". Need to get over this. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Had a quite eventful day... They started to build the elevator. And blocked the main staircase of our corridor. I have to walk through the cellar to get to other parts of the house. Sigh.
> 
> Had my "Bays" with me today. I am still practicing to take the oak Mulb Bays out. Must be some "use the old stuff before you use the new stuff thing". Need to get over this. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3527723



Awesome color! 
Puts me in if of warm sweaters and mulled wine. Cheese logs and loaves of great bread.


----------



## Murphy47

As my family has previously accused me of having no Holiday spirit, I got a few new decorations this year. 
I think I need some piney type garland. Any thoughts? It just doesn't look "finished" if you know what I mean. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Please ignore the pink foam board keeping out the cold air.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Had a quite eventful day... They started to build the elevator. And blocked the main staircase of our corridor. I have to walk through the cellar to get to other parts of the house. Sigh.
> 
> Had my "Bays" with me today. I am still practicing to take the oak Mulb Bays out. Must be some "use the old stuff before you use the new stuff thing". Need to get over this. [emoji16]
> View attachment 3527723



You just can't seem to get away from construction this year, can you? 
Hopefully it will be done before the snow gets deep.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Cold dead eyes of a killer....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3527703
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention the teeth.


I'll just lay awake, bathed in cold sweat, for another night.￼



Ludmilla said:


> Must be some "use the old stuff before you use the new stuff thing". Need to get over this.


Ah. Ye old "save the nice one for best" philosophy.
I was taught this, also.
Unfortunately, "for best" happens about 8 times in life.
Which caused me to rethink strategy.
And buy lots of waterproofing spray for nice things instead.


Murphy47 said:


> As my family has previously accused me of having no Holiday spirit, I got a few new decorations this year.
> I think I need some piney type garland. Any thoughts? It just doesn't look "finished" if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528104
> 
> Please ignore the pink foam board keeping out the cold air.


That's foam board? Thought it was pink light glow--actually like the effect a lot! Softly warming.
Hmm. You get bonus points for prompt decorating.￼
And for not setting anything on fire with candles.￼
And for how "cosy woodland" is this great look.￼
And for NOT adding a scary horse.￼

I think piney garland could be good.
Something to break straight line of mantel, add puffy softness.
Or white poly-fill stuffing, with white lights underneath? To resemble snow & reflect up into mirror.
Just a touch of zing--because looks good already, honestly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'll just lay awake, bathed in cold sweat, for another night.￼
> 
> 
> Ah. Ye old "save the nice one for best" philosophy.
> I was taught this, also.
> Unfortunately, "for best" happens about 8 times in life.
> Which caused me to rethink strategy.
> And buy lots of waterproofing spray for nice things instead.
> 
> That's foam board? Thought it was pink light glow--actually like the effect a lot! Softly warming.
> Hmm. You get bonus points for prompt decorating.￼
> And for not setting anything on fire with candles.￼
> And for how "cosy woodland" is this great look.￼
> And for NOT adding a scary horse.￼
> 
> I think piney garland could be good.
> Something to break straight line of mantel, add puffy softness.
> Or white poly-fill stuffing, with white lights underneath? To resemble snow & reflect up into mirror.
> Just a touch of zing--because looks good already, honestly.



Hey thanks!
No horses. Unless they are Budweiser Clydesdales. Lol. 
Like the fluffy white softeness ideas, but candles WILL come into the picture.... as soon as I remember where I put them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome color!
> Puts me in if of warm sweaters and mulled wine. Cheese logs and loaves of great bread.



Thank you, Murphy.
Yes, the colour of this bag screams autumn to me. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As my family has previously accused me of having no Holiday spirit, I got a few new decorations this year.
> I think I need some piney type garland. Any thoughts? It just doesn't look "finished" if you know what I mean.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528104
> 
> Please ignore the pink foam board keeping out the cold air.



Lovely. I think a pine garland (perhaps with some little lights) would improve your decoration.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You just can't seem to get away from construction this year, can you?
> Hopefully it will be done before the snow gets deep.



Nope. It's a nightmare. I am really scared about the noise and dirt. They say that the elevator should be finished until the end of the year. Ha! Yeah. I heard already too much stuff like this.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'll just lay awake, bathed in cold sweat, for another night.￼
> 
> 
> Ah. Ye old "save the nice one for best" philosophy.
> I was taught this, also.
> Unfortunately, "for best" happens about 8 times in life.
> Which caused me to rethink strategy.
> And buy lots of waterproofing spray for nice things instead.
> 
> That's foam board? Thought it was pink light glow--actually like the effect a lot! Softly warming.
> Hmm. You get bonus points for prompt decorating.￼
> And for not setting anything on fire with candles.￼
> And for how "cosy woodland" is this great look.￼
> And for NOT adding a scary horse.￼
> 
> I think piney garland could be good.
> Something to break straight line of mantel, add puffy softness.
> Or white poly-fill stuffing, with white lights underneath? To resemble snow & reflect up into mirror.
> Just a touch of zing--because looks good already, honestly.



Yes, I know that this philosophy is bs. But it is not easy to get over such things. [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hey thanks!
> No horses. Unless they are Budweiser Clydesdales. Lol.
> Like the fluffy white softeness ideas, but candles WILL come into the picture.... as soon as I remember where I put them.



Clydesdales are beautiful. I would post more horse pics, but I do not want to give Remainsilly more nightmares. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Clydesdales are beautiful. I would post more horse pics, but I do not want to give Remainsilly more nightmares. [emoji6]



Very kind of you!
Maybe in the morning? 
Hee hee.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Cold dead eyes of a killer.... [emoji23]
> 
> View attachment 3527703
> 
> 
> You forgot to mention the teeth.


Looks like my donkey!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Very kind of you!
> Maybe in the morning?
> Hee hee.



Here you go, my dear... [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Looks like my donkey!



Seems like your donkey wasn't very nice. [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go, my dear... [emoji8]
> 
> View attachment 3528460



They are so cool!
And since they are NOT riding horses, no accidents can occur. 
They are taken care of by a group of very fit young men (excellent eye candy), have an adorable dog AND pull a beer wagon, it's a BIG win win situation.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Seems like your donkey wasn't very nice. [emoji58]



If you must hang out with donkeys, these are the only kind to do it with.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They are so cool!
> And since they are NOT riding horses, no accidents can occur.
> They are taken care of by a group of very fit young men (excellent eye candy), have an adorable dog AND pull a beer wagon, it's a BIG win win situation.



Are you talking about this eye candy?




[emoji23]

Pulling a beer wagon ist definitely a huge plus. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Are you talking about this eye candy?
> 
> View attachment 3528500
> 
> 
> [emoji23]
> 
> Pulling a beer wagon ist definitely a huge plus. [emoji6]



Nope. They guys who hold the reins are old guys. 
The groomers and saddlers are young fit guys. You don't see them much except when loading and unloading. 
This guy is handsome however, just not in my age bracket.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. They guys who hold the reins are old guys.
> The groomers and saddlers are young fit guys. You don't see them much except when loading and unloading.
> This guy is handsome however, just not in my age bracket.



He was probably one of those young fit groomers and saddlers back in the days. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> He was probably one of those young fit groomers and saddlers back in the days. [emoji4]



I don't doubt it. 
Have to be strong to handle those big horses.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> If you must hang out with donkeys, these are the only kind to do it with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3528489


I wish I had met this one....
Mine was definitely a killer!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Seems like your donkey wasn't very nice. [emoji58]


One of the worst donkeys on earth, I think.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> One of the worst donkeys on earth, I think.....



Not much worse than a donkey with attitude.


----------



## remainsilly

OMG--I sleep for few hours, then wake to Terror Horse Isle!
https://media4.giphy.com/media/pHeLH6nVPMPg4/giphy.gif

I'll need to study some nice, calming lizards & spiders.
Until my fight or flight response gears down.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I don't doubt it.
> Have to be strong to handle those big horses.



Yep. Absolutely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> One of the worst donkeys on earth, I think.....



[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> OMG--I sleep for few hours, then wake to Terror Horse Isle!
> https://media4.giphy.com/media/pHeLH6nVPMPg4/giphy.gif
> 
> I'll need to study some nice, calming lizards & spiders.
> Until my fight or flight response gears down.



I once read a fantasy novel where huge blach horses brought nightmares to the sleeping people.




Btw. my stupid phone posts more horses than I actually want to. [emoji23] It's cursed.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I once read a fantasy novel where huge blach horses brought nightmares to the sleeping people.
> 
> View attachment 3528560
> 
> 
> Btw. my stupid phone posts more horses than I actually want to. [emoji23] It's cursed.



Mine too. Gotta love technology.


----------



## remainsilly

I like the story idea.
And completely understand these weird, techno viruses going around.
Look what my device keeps linking.￼
https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...aDxGsNf9XQdzVljK-h3fNl_Ht6D3obL4doSQRcgz41jOY

http://media.moddb.com/images/games/1/19/18887/bioxshotevil.jpg

https://media.licdn.com/mpr/mpr/AAE...DE5LTE3ZTEtNDQyZC1iMjY5LTQ3NDIzMzNlNzllYw.png


----------



## remainsilly

Well, islanders.
A dear friend convinced me to drag mulberry sea blue alice out.
Even though usually spring/summer fave.
To pair with aspinal owl in city scarf.


Blue fits cold days sometimes.
Pretty excited about the combo, really.￼￼
---
Also received interesting gift yesterday.
But my shell knowledge ends abruptly.
No idea what type is--quite large, with pointy end.


Let's play--who can name that shell?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I like the story idea.
> And completely understand these weird, techno viruses going around.
> Look what my device keeps linking.￼
> https://encrypted-tbn1.gstatic.com/...aDxGsNf9XQdzVljK-h3fNl_Ht6D3obL4doSQRcgz41jOY
> 
> http://media.moddb.com/images/games/1/19/18887/bioxshotevil.jpg
> 
> https://media.licdn.com/mpr/mpr/AAE...DE5LTE3ZTEtNDQyZC1iMjY5LTQ3NDIzMzNlNzllYw.png



Hehehe. Your device seems to be cursed, too. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders.
> A dear friend convinced me to drag mulberry sea blue alice out.
> Even though usually spring/summer fave.
> To pair with aspinal owl in city scarf.
> View attachment 3528654
> 
> Blue fits cold days sometimes.
> Pretty excited about the combo, really.￼￼
> ---
> Also received interesting gift yesterday.
> But my shell knowledge ends abruptly.
> No idea what type is--quite large, with pointy end.
> View attachment 3528657
> 
> Let's play--who can name that shell?



The combo is great and absolutely perfect for cold days, imo. [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️ I am glad that Alice gets dragged out despite the "wrong" season. [emoji6]

Hm. As for the shell... I guess it is definitely called Pretty Gorgeous Shell. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

I also have a nice island game: I am in the market for a new iPad. Last time I got one you could decide between silver, silver and silver. Now you have FOUR colour options to choose from: silver, grey, gold and rosegold. I am very much drawn to rosegold. One part of my brain thinks it looks steampunk. The other part is afraid that it looks kitschy. What do you think? Should I play save (silver), over the top (gold) or Princess Steampunk (rosegold)?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I also have a nice island game: I am in the market for a new iPad. Last time I got one you could decide between silver, silver and silver. Now you have FOUR colour options to choose from: silver, grey, gold and rosegold. I am very much drawn to rosegold. One part of my brain thinks it looks steampunk. The other part is afraid that it looks kitschy. What do you think? Should I play save (silver), over the top (gold) or Princess Steampunk (rosegold)?


Tough choice.
But vote to follow your steampunk muse.

I think my latest gizmo had several color options.
Is it bad to say have NO IDEA what color I got? As was sealed into protective case immediately, by sales clerk--when he saw me dropping display models.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The combo is great and absolutely perfect for cold days, imo. [emoji300]️[emoji300]️[emoji300]️ I am glad that Alice gets dragged out despite the "wrong" season. [emoji6]
> 
> Hm. As for the shell... I guess it is definitely called Pretty Gorgeous Shell. [emoji3]



Shell appears to be a Cantharus. Not sure which variety.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I also have a nice island game: I am in the market for a new iPad. Last time I got one you could decide between silver, silver and silver. Now you have FOUR colour options to choose from: silver, grey, gold and rosegold. I am very much drawn to rosegold. One part of my brain thinks it looks steampunk. The other part is afraid that it looks kitschy. What do you think? Should I play save (silver), over the top (gold) or Princess Steampunk (rosegold)?



I had a gold phone, now I have a silver one. 
Both look great. 
My daughters have rose gold phones and they are for sure steampunk. 
But if you put it in a case you won't see what color it is so I vote for the on sale color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Shell appears to be a Cantharus. Not sure which variety.



I guess you are winning the shell lottery! I have no clue about shells...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Tough choice.
> But vote to follow your steampunk muse.
> 
> I think my latest gizmo had several color options.
> Is it bad to say have NO IDEA what color I got? As was sealed into protective case immediately, by sales clerk--when he saw me dropping display models.





Murphy47 said:


> I had a gold phone, now I have a silver one.
> Both look great.
> My daughters have rose gold phones and they are for sure steampunk.
> But if you put it in a case you won't see what color it is so I vote for the on sale color.



Thank you ladies. [emoji4] As I do not plan to put the iPad into a case, I think I will go with the colour I like best. Hm. It's probably going to be rosegold. And a bit of Kitsch is always nice, isn't it? [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders.
> A dear friend convinced me to drag mulberry sea blue alice out.
> Even though usually spring/summer fave.
> To pair with aspinal owl in city scarf.
> View attachment 3528654
> 
> Blue fits cold days sometimes.
> Pretty excited about the combo, really.￼￼
> ---
> Also received interesting gift yesterday.
> But my shell knowledge ends abruptly.
> No idea what type is--quite large, with pointy end.
> View attachment 3528657
> 
> Let's play--who can name that shell?


No idea about the shell (or the little feller who once inhabited it) but I'm still madly in love with your Aspinal scarf with the snowy owls. Would snag one myself, if I weren't up to my eyeballs in Hermès scarves, including a new one just chock-full of warblers.
My new little Burberry Bear arrives via UPS tonight. Photos to follow!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies. [emoji4] As I do not plan to put the iPad into a case, I think I will go with the colour I like best. Hm. It's probably going to be rosegold. *And a bit of Kitsch is always nice, isn't it? *[emoji3]


My iPhone is rose gold, and I adore it. I don't have it in a case, specifically so that I can see the color, and it makes me happy every time I pull it out of my purse.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies. [emoji4] As I do not plan to put the iPad into a case, I think I will go with the colour I like best. Hm. It's probably going to be rosegold. And a bit of Kitsch is always nice, isn't it? [emoji3]



My girls love the color. If you like pink you will too!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Would snag one myself, if I weren't up to my eyeballs in Hermès scarves, including a new one just chock-full of warblers.
> My new little Burberry Bear arrives via UPS tonight. Photos to follow!


 Thanks.
Oh, I definitely saw finches in that gorgeous scarf, too.￼

Flash has made a funny sort of party punch.
To welcome Bogart's arrival.
Drinking it made him fall into a sink drain & sing rude songs. Until I fished him out & tucked him into bed.

Obviously, Flash & Rhubarb(the mulberry bear) never should be allowed in same room. My bears are loonies.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Shell appears to be a Cantharus. Not sure which variety.


I looked this up--sea snail.
Possibly.
In fact, probably.
Much closer than giver's excited announcement, "I found you a conch shell!"
Which even I, shell moron, figured was wrong.￼

Do we have a holiday decor update?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> And a bit of Kitsch is always nice, isn't it?


I'll ask my green owl vase, wearing the striped vest/bow tie, if kitsch is okay.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I looked this up--sea snail.
> Possibly.
> In fact, probably.
> Much closer than giver's excited announcement, "I found you a conch shell!"
> Which even I, shell moron, figured was wrong.￼
> 
> Do we have a holiday decor update?



This is a conch ( pronounced konk)
	

		
			
		

		
	



I am admiring my decorations so far. Noting further until the weekend when hubbie will get out power tools.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Oh, I definitely saw finches in that gorgeous scarf, too.￼
> 
> Flash has made a funny sort of party punch.
> To welcome Bogart's arrival.
> Drinking it made him fall into a sink drain & sing rude songs. Until I fished him out & tucked him into bed.
> 
> *Obviously, Flash & Rhubarb(the mulberry bear) never should be allowed in same room*. My bears are loonies.


I completely understand. I have some bears that need to be kept apart, too. It's not that they fight... but they do "encourage" each other. 
It's chilly and foggy tonight. Bogart may need a bit of tawny port to welcome him... if he ever gets here! Poor little guy is still on the UPS truck, and it's already 6:40. I don't even know if the box has air holes.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I completely understand. I have some bears that need to be kept apart, too. It's not that they fight... but they do "encourage" each other.
> It's chilly and foggy tonight. Bogart may need a bit of tawny port to welcome him... if he ever gets here! Poor little guy is still on the UPS truck, and it's already 6:40. I don't even know if the box has air holes.



As my hubbie is the UPS man, I will say they are much nicer to their packages than FedEx. Hopefully he will be their soon.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> As my hubbie is the UPS man, I will say they are much nicer to their packages than FedEx. Hopefully he will be their soon.


I hope I didn't sound as though I was complaining! Our UPS driver is wonderful. Super friendly. But the poor guy has to work very long shifts, and generally doesn't get to our house until about 7pm. I see him driving around town to other neighborhoods, but we're in a cul de sac, and are possibly his last stop. He always is cheerful, though, even though I would imagine he must be pretty tired by the time he gets to our house!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I hope I didn't sound as though I was complaining! Our UPS driver is wonderful. Super friendly. But the poor guy has to work very long shifts, and generally doesn't get to our house until about 7pm. I see him driving around town to other neighborhoods, but we're in a cul de sac, and are possibly his last stop. He always is cheerful, though, even though I would imagine he must be pretty tired by the time he gets to our house!



No offense taken! 
Hours are very long this time of year for all delivery guys. 
UPS is Union so they are better paid and usually very friendly as over time pay makes Santa happy.


----------



## Murphy47

Well did Mister Bear arrive?


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> My iPhone is rose gold, and I adore it. I don't have it in a case, specifically so that I can see the color, and it makes me happy every time I pull it out of my purse.





Murphy47 said:


> My girls love the color. If you like pink you will too!



Thank you for your input, ladies. As I do like pink I think I will go with rosegold. It looks a bit more special than silver. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Oh, I definitely saw finches in that gorgeous scarf, too.￼
> 
> Flash has made a funny sort of party punch.
> To welcome Bogart's arrival.
> Drinking it made him fall into a sink drain & sing rude songs. Until I fished him out & tucked him into bed.
> 
> Obviously, Flash & Rhubarb(the mulberry bear) never should be allowed in same room. My bears are loonies.





ElainePG said:


> I completely understand. I have some bears that need to be kept apart, too. It's not that they fight... but they do "encourage" each other.
> It's chilly and foggy tonight. Bogart may need a bit of tawny port to welcome him... if he ever gets here! Poor little guy is still on the UPS truck, and it's already 6:40. I don't even know if the box has air holes.



Thankfully I have only one bear. He is a very silent and calm guy. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'll ask my green owl vase, wearing the striped vest/bow tie, if kitsch is okay.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Oh yes, ask that vase. Sounds like this is a true expert on that topic...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes, ask that vase. Sounds like this is a true expert on that topic...


He says rose gold is perfect.
And suggests adding display case full of decorative spoons to any room.
In case your kitsch levels are dangerously low.￼￼


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for your input, ladies. As I do like pink I think I will go with rosegold. It looks a bit more special than silver. [emoji4]



It's a very pretty pink too! Hope you will like it!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> He says rose gold is perfect.
> And suggests adding display case full of decorative spoons to any room.
> In case your kitsch levels are dangerously low.￼￼
> View attachment 3529289



Ohhhh. He is very cute. And green. Hm. Are green owls kitschy? [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's a very pretty pink too! Hope you will like it!



Yes, I think I will like it. Hehehe. I am going to get it in December. Very excited. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhhh. He is very cute. And green. Hm. Are green owls kitschy? [emoji3]


Not sure. But he is a flower vase. And was my mother's.
If blooms were coming out of his head, oh yes. Kitschy.
Among books, less garish.
*kitsch*
  (kĭch)
_n._
Pieces of art or other objects that appeal to popular or uncultivated taste, as in being garish or overly sentimental.
http://www.thefreedictionary.com/kitsch


----------



## remainsilly

It has come to my attention that Thanksgiving is tomorrow.￼
What's everyone doing?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It has come to my attention that Thanksgiving is tomorrow.￼
> What's everyone doing?



Aside from wanting to commit hari kiru?
Must cook food today. Then drag it to my mothers tomorrow to be overheated and dried out. 
Then will come home and pull out real food [emoji58]


----------



## ElainePG

Introductions are in order. On the left: Canterbury. He has been with me since the summer of 2005. On the right, Bogart, who arrived last night. He is already getting into mischief. He keeps poking his nose into things, looking for the Maltese Falcon. He's (literally) a handful, and I strongly suspect he's going to be a handful. But he's got a great attitude... a bit of a swagger to him... and I am completely smitten.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Introductions are in order. On the left: Canterbury. He has been with me since the summer of 2005. On the right, Bogart, who arrived last night. He is already getting into mischief. He keeps poking his nose into things, looking for the Maltese Falcon. He's (literally) a handful, and I strongly suspect he's going to be a handful. But he's got a great attitude... a bit of a swagger to him... and I am completely smitten.
> View attachment 3529457



Why, these 2 innocent bears? 
What mischief could they POSSIBLY get into? 
I would carefully put all delicate objects up and hid tasty snacks. 
From their very "sweet" expressions I foresee some very Elf on the Shelf antics this holiday season.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Not sure. But he is a flower vase. And was my mother's.
> If blooms were coming out of his head, oh yes. Kitschy.
> Among books, less garish.
> *kitsch*
> (kĭch)
> _n._
> Pieces of art or other objects that appeal to popular or uncultivated taste, as in being garish or overly sentimental.
> http://www.thefreedictionary.com/kitsch



Kitsch cannot be bad. It's a German word. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Aside from wanting to commit hari kiru?
> Must cook food today. Then drag it to my mothers tomorrow to be overheated and dried out.
> Then will come home and pull out real food [emoji58]



Oh. Huge holiday ahead. Our next big one is Christmas Eve. I am ok with that.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Introductions are in order. On the left: Canterbury. He has been with me since the summer of 2005. On the right, Bogart, who arrived last night. He is already getting into mischief. He keeps poking his nose into things, looking for the Maltese Falcon. He's (literally) a handful, and I strongly suspect he's going to be a handful. But he's got a great attitude... a bit of a swagger to him... and I am completely smitten.
> View attachment 3529457





Murphy47 said:


> Why, these 2 innocent bears?
> What mischief could they POSSIBLY get into?
> I would carefully put all delicate objects up and hid tasty snacks.
> From their very "sweet" expressions I foresee some very Elf on the Shelf antics this holiday season.



Hehehe. I am with Murphy. I can see a lot of action in your very near future. [emoji3]
They are definitely cuties - but those are the worst.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. Huge holiday ahead. Our next big one is Christmas Eve. I am ok with that.



Lucky you!!
Would skip this one if I could. 
Have to prepare and pretend to eat foods I avoid the other 364 days of the the year because "tradition"..
Ugh.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Introductions are in order. On the left: Canterbury. He has been with me since the summer of 2005. On the right, Bogart, who arrived last night. He is already getting into mischief. He keeps poking his nose into things, looking for the Maltese Falcon. He's (literally) a handful, and I strongly suspect he's going to be a handful. But he's got a great attitude... a bit of a swagger to him... and I am completely smitten.
> View attachment 3529457


OMG!!!!!
These are adorable together!
Which, agreeing with Murphy & Ludmilla, usually means antics.￼
Glad you took the plunge on Bogart. Enjoy him.


Ludmilla said:


> Kitsch cannot be bad. It's a German word. [emoji3]


 All good words have good stories & people behind them.


Murphy47 said:


> Lucky you!!
> Would skip this one if I could.
> Have to prepare and pretend to eat foods I avoid the other 364 days of the the year because "tradition"..
> Ugh.


You are lucky to have family to celebrate day with you.

We avoid tradition for this one.
And hike/picnic, on Thanksgiving day, instead.
Going fancy this year. As well as vegetarian. 
Making sweet potato & walnut burritos to pack. And pumpkin bread.

Shall load dog into vehicle, put coffee into a thermos & blaze out for adventures tomorrow!

Today, fixed the laundry room light.
This lacks both "blaze" & "adventure" vibe.
But is part of life, too.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> OMG!!!!!
> These are adorable together!
> Which, agreeing with Murphy & Ludmilla, usually means antics.￼
> Glad you took the plunge on Bogart. Enjoy him.
> All good words have good stories & people behind them.
> 
> You are lucky to have family to celebrate day with you.
> 
> We avoid tradition for this one.
> And hike/picnic, on Thanksgiving day, instead.
> Going fancy this year. As well as vegetarian.
> Making sweet potato & walnut burritos to pack. And pumpkin bread.
> 
> Shall load dog into vehicle, put coffee into a thermos & blaze out for adventures tomorrow!
> 
> Today, fixed the laundry room light.
> This lacks both "blaze" & "adventure" vibe.
> But is part of life, too.



Home repair is necessary. Not exactly"fun" but satisfying none the less. 
A hike sounds fab. Even if you have to wash dog after. 
Oldest daughter running "Turkey Trot" half marathon. Then off to a family get together. 
Please send recipe for sweet potato and walnut burrito. Hubbie would love.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Home repair is necessary. Not exactly"fun" but satisfying none the less.
> A hike sounds fab. Even if you have to wash dog after.
> Oldest daughter running "Turkey Trot" half marathon. Then off to a family get together.
> Please send recipe for sweet potato and walnut burrito. Hubbie would love.


Your day sounds nice & active.
Recipe from American Zen Buddhist monastery cookbook, 3 Bowls.
Takes awhile to prep, but worth it!
http://www.recipelink.com/cookbooks/2000/039597707X_2.html
Still unsure how to pack them for hike/picnic... Will experiment & learn. As usual.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanksgiving pumpkin bread--


Because difficult to hike with pie.
And we get to freeze 2 loaves for later!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanksgiving pumpkin bread--
> View attachment 3529874
> 
> Because difficult to hike with pie.
> And we get to freeze 2 loaves for later!



Looks VERY tasty. 
One can hike with pie, it will just be a Crumble by the time your reach destination. 
The REAL problem is how to get the whipped cream there.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I think I will like it. Hehehe. I am going to get it in December. Very excited. [emoji4]


Great choice, Ludmilla!
December isn't very far away now!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends!



Thank you!
I only have one stop today,yeah!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thanksgiving! [emoji490][emoji485][emoji482]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! [emoji490][emoji485][emoji482]



Thanks! 
Watching the Macy's Parade and warming up food to take to Moms house. 
Almost time for Santa! He's my favorite float.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> OMG!!!!!
> These are adorable together!
> Which, agreeing with Murphy & Ludmilla, usually means antics.￼
> Glad you took the plunge on Bogart. Enjoy him.
> All good words have good stories & people behind them.
> 
> You are lucky to have family to celebrate day with you.
> 
> We avoid tradition for this one.
> And hike/picnic, on Thanksgiving day, instead.
> Going fancy this year. As well as vegetarian.
> Making sweet potato & walnut burritos to pack. And pumpkin bread.
> 
> Shall load dog into vehicle, put coffee into a thermos & blaze out for adventures tomorrow!
> 
> Today, fixed the laundry room light.
> This lacks both "blaze" & "adventure" vibe.
> But is part of life, too.



This sounds like a lovely plan.
And I'd love to eat some of your food. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> Watching the Macy's Parade and warming up food to take to Moms house.
> Almost time for Santa! He's my favorite float.



Ahhh. The parade!
Have fun at your mother's. Hopefully the turkey won't get too dry. [emoji38]


----------



## ElainePG

Happy Thanksgiving to all who celebrate!


----------



## remainsilly

Hope day is going well for all.
And finding many things for which to be thankful.

Omg, we rode in a vehicle!


Then enjoyed tasty food & wandering outdoors on a fine day. 


Man in my life kept burritos warm with microwaveable hot pack. (however, he overcooked & burned pack plastic--so this was its last journey￼)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hope day is going well for all.
> And finding many things for which to be thankful.
> 
> Omg, we rode in a vehicle!
> View attachment 3530383
> 
> Then enjoyed tasty food & wandering outdoors on a fine day.
> View attachment 3530384
> 
> Man in my life kept burritos warm with microwaveable hot pack. (however, he overcooked & burned pack plastic--so this was its last journey￼)



Looks tasty! 
You can always get a new pack. Try REI or Bed Bath and Beyond. 
Food edible this year as it can from the deli counter. 
She didn't dry it out but flit plates hot enough to burn fingers. 
Ah well. Can't have it all.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
I received lots of emails about Black Friday sales from French on line stores....
It would probably  take me all day to look at them all.
But....  after days of huge heavy rains....I am going for a walk right now.
My Le Pliage is coming with me just in case it starts raining again....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hope day is going well for all.
> And finding many things for which to be thankful.
> 
> Omg, we rode in a vehicle!
> View attachment 3530383
> 
> Then enjoyed tasty food & wandering outdoors on a fine day.
> View attachment 3530384
> 
> Man in my life kept burritos warm with microwaveable hot pack. (however, he overcooked & burned pack plastic--so this was its last journey￼)



This looks like a great adventure with loads of tasty food. Glad you enjoyed a perfect day. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3530562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I received lots of emails about Black Friday sales from French on line stores....
> It would probably  take me all day to look at them all.
> But....  after days of huge heavy rains....I am going for a walk right now.
> My Le Pliage is coming with me just in case it starts raining again....



No Black Friday mails around here. [emoji38]
Your Le Pliage looks lovely. That colour is it?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3530562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I received lots of emails about Black Friday sales from French on line stores....
> It would probably  take me all day to look at them all.
> But....  after days of huge heavy rains....I am going for a walk right now.
> My Le Pliage is coming with me just in case it starts raining again....



Gloomy here but no rain, fingers crossed. 
Love the LP too. 
Is that cedar or fir? Green very popular around here this fall.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No Black Friday mails around here. [emoji38]
> Your Le Pliage looks lovely. That colour is it?



How goes the construction? Any progress? 
I have been scouring talent for our next island party. 
How about these fine young men?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3530562
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> I received lots of emails about Black Friday sales from French on line stores....
> It would probably  take me all day to look at them all.
> But....  after days of huge heavy rains....I am going for a walk right now.
> My Le Pliage is coming with me just in case it starts raining again....


Oooooh, nice bag! Yes, which color?


Murphy47 said:


> I have been scouring talent for our next island party.
> How about these fine young men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530626


Hmm...they look a bit *cheeky* to me, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oooooh, nice bag! Yes, which color?
> 
> Hmm...they look a bit *cheeky* to me, Murphy.



Eye candy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No Black Friday mails around here. [emoji38]
> Your Le Pliage looks lovely. That colour is it?





Murphy47 said:


> Gloomy here but no rain, fingers crossed.
> Love the LP too.
> Is that cedar or fir? Green very popular around here this fall.





remainsilly said:


> Oooooh, nice bag! Yes, which color?
> 
> Hmm...they look a bit *cheeky* to me, Murphy.


Thank you girls! 
The colour is cedar...
I finally had a look at the Black Friday sale.....
I didn't even have time to add anything to a cart, the bags ( yes, plural,,,,) I had noticed disappeared in the blink of an eye...and that isn't the first time..
Sometimes I think a lady hacker is watching me....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Eye candy!


Under the circumstances I alluded to in my previous post, you will understand that I preferred to ignore the like button.....Murphy....That lady hacker could be anywhere and use that to spoil my reputation....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Under the circumstances I alluded to in my previous post, you will understand that I preferred to ignore the like button.....Murphy....That lady hacker could be anywhere and use that to spoil my reputation....



Hackers and trolls. 
Should be subject to the same exterminator as the naked mole rats. 
Been hacked on several fronts myself this month. 
One from the U.K.  
More worried about credit rating than reputation as I am already known in the neighborhood as the "mean old lady in the big grey house". 
Hee hee. 
As my car has a license plate that reads 1Witch I don't think calling me a mean old lady is gonna bother me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> How goes the construction? Any progress?
> I have been scouring talent for our next island party.
> How about these fine young men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530626



Ugh. Don't mention the construction works. After blocking our corridor from the rest of the building the workers have disappeared. [emoji16]

Regarding your three Santas: [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you girls!
> The colour is cedar...
> I finally had a look at the Black Friday sale.....
> I didn't even have time to add anything to a cart, the bags ( yes, plural,,,,) I had noticed disappeared in the blink of an eye...and that isn't the first time..
> Sometimes I think a lady hacker is watching me....



Hehehe. You got a very nice Chanel bag lately. Maybe the hacker wants to save you from more "damage". 
Admittedly, I am not allowed to tease you. Seems like I have broken down an made an amazon purchase. [emoji85]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hackers and trolls.
> Should be subject to the same exterminator as the naked mole rats.
> Been hacked on several fronts myself this month.
> One from the U.K.
> More worried about credit rating than reputation as I am already known in the neighborhood as the "mean old lady in the big grey house".
> Hee hee.
> As my car has a license plate that reads 1Witch I don't think calling me a mean old lady is gonna bother me.


Maybe it's the same one....
Oh dear, we have to start investigating ....
And retaliate....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You got a very nice Chanel bag lately. Maybe the hacker wants to save you from more "damage".
> Admittedly, I am not allowed to tease you. Seems like I have broken down an made an amazon purchase. [emoji85]


The bag you told us about, Ludmilla?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Maybe it's the same one....
> Oh dear, we have to start investigating ....
> And retaliate....



I would love to put on my spy hat and kick some butt.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hackers and trolls.
> Should be subject to the same exterminator as the naked mole rats.
> Been hacked on several fronts myself this month.
> One from the U.K.
> More worried about credit rating than reputation as I am already known in the neighborhood as the "mean old lady in the big grey house".
> Hee hee.
> As my car has a license plate that reads 1Witch I don't think calling me a mean old lady is gonna bother me.



I am so scared of hackers. [emoji16] I hope your credit card is ok.
Hm. We do not have personalised license plates. But, if we had (and if I had a car) it would definitely have "Hexe" on it. [emoji3]




Going to call the extermintator for the nasty hackers...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The bag you told us about, Ludmilla?



Yes. I am so bad. I did not want to wait until January. I am on a severe ban next year. Severe like "no bag at all." [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I would love to put on my spy hat and kick some butt.



Let me help you with kicking some butts.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Let me help you with kicking some butts.



Not ignoring you,Ludmilla and Mariapia. 
My phone app is all wonky. I am receiving email confirmation of your posts but the app doesn't want to update.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not ignoring you,Ludmilla and Mariapia.
> My phone app is all wonky. I am receiving email confirmation of your posts but the app doesn't want to update.



Don't worry. My app made silly stuff last week. Maybe an update went wrong... [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. I am so bad. I did not want to wait until January. I am on a severe ban next year. Severe like "no bag at all." [emoji85]



I have been bad also. 
I bought the Kate Spade "foxy" tote. And a new Vera Bradley zip tote for sports and Wednesday at TJMAXX I came across the small LP in the elusive brown. 
I did sell 3 last month so that helps, but I do have a teeny tiny bit of guilt. 
Not enough to make me return any. 
Did have to return the lovely sparkly Coach as the sparkles started to peel off. Most disappointing.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I am not allowed to tease you. Seems like I have broken down an made an amazon purchase.


Aha! Yes! Swoopy strap bag I adore!
You have to sleep sometime.
Then my grab-the-bag ninja team will strike.
https://raw.githubusercontent.com/r...src/client/assets/images/review-ninja-250.png


Murphy47 said:


> Did have to return the lovely sparkly Coach as the sparkles started to peel off. Most disappointing.


Nooooooooooooooo!
My ninjas were paid in full & set to go for that one.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aha! Yes! Swoopy strap bag I adore!
> You have to sleep sometime.
> Then my grab-the-bag ninja team will strike.
> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/r...src/client/assets/images/review-ninja-250.png
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo!
> My ninjas were paid in full & set to go for that one.



Sorry to keep ninjas on stand by [emoji30]
Glitter strip started peeling off. 
Seems even Coach is not immune to the bad quality rushed production Holiday bag syndrome.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have been bad also.
> I bought the Kate Spade "foxy" tote. And a new Vera Bradley zip tote for sports and Wednesday at TJMAXX I came across the small LP in the elusive brown.
> I did sell 3 last month so that helps, but I do have a teeny tiny bit of guilt.
> Not enough to make me return any.
> Did have to return the lovely sparkly Coach as the sparkles started to peel off. Most disappointing.



[emoji15] Your sparky coach bag we all adored? NOOO! This is such a bummer. We all loved that bag so much. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aha! Yes! Swoopy strap bag I adore!
> You have to sleep sometime.
> Then my grab-the-bag ninja team will strike.
> https://raw.githubusercontent.com/r...src/client/assets/images/review-ninja-250.png
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo!
> My ninjas were paid in full & set to go for that one.



Bahahaha. I am not scared of your ninjas. [emoji48]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji15] Your sparky coach bag we all adored? NOOO! This is such a bummer. We all loved that bag so much. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]



Me too. Sad. But it would be a hot mess by the actual day so I had to return it. 
I felt so cool carrying it too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me too. Sad. But it would be a hot mess by the actual day so I had to return it.
> I felt so cool carrying it too.



It is so unfair and wrong. Those companies really need to get their sh*t together.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> How goes the construction? Any progress?
> I have been scouring talent for our next island party.
> How about these fine young men?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3530626


Count me in!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Me too. Sad. But it would be a hot mess by the actual day so I had to return it.
> I felt so cool carrying it too.


Oh! It was such a lovely bag, Murphy!
Can you find the same model without that defect?


----------



## Mariapia

For the ladies who wanted to know which  bag my fur charm would be attached to....here it is!
Going out with my Maison Moreau tote today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3531334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies who wanted to know which  bag my fur charm would be attached to....here it is!
> Going out with my Maison Moreau tote today!



Lovely bag and charm, Mariapia. Have a nice Saturday! [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag and charm, Mariapia. Have a nice Saturday! [emoji8]


Thank you, Ludmilla!
Have a lovely Saturday too!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Bahahaha. I am not scared of your ninjas. [emoji48]


Probably wise.
Bag-grab ninja squads seem to be distracted easily.
Often finding different styles/leathers to discuss instead of ninja-ing.
Or grabbing coffee & doughnuts inside shopping centres.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3531334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies who wanted to know which  bag my fur charm would be attached to....here it is!
> Going out with my Maison Moreau tote today!


These look great together!
Love the fluff against square pattern.
Happy day outing


----------



## remainsilly

double posting glitch


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Not ignoring you,Ludmilla and Mariapia.
> My phone app is all wonky. I am receiving email confirmation of your posts but the app doesn't want to update.


I refuse to use the app.
But my postings are being delayed today.
With "cannot perform action for 15 seconds" messages.
Glitchy fun.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh! It was such a lovely bag, Murphy!
> Can you find the same model without that defect?



Sadly no. Seems to be a problem with the glitter. Knew I hated that stuff for a reason.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3531334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the ladies who wanted to know which  bag my fur charm would be attached to....here it is!
> Going out with my Maison Moreau tote today!



Looks beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies - fun question for you. One of my friends has sent me a pic of a bag today. Her mother wants it for Christmas. I have searched fashionette and google, but I am not wiser.
Does any of you know the pink bag in the front?




I have posted the pic in the identify thread. But I thought you might want to participate in the fun. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies - fun question for you. One of my friends has sent me a pic of a bag today. Her mother wants it for Christmas. I have searched fashionette and google, but I am not wiser.
> Does any of you know the pink bag in the front?
> 
> View attachment 3531556
> 
> 
> I have posted the pic in the identify thread. But I thought you might want to participate in the fun. [emoji4]


Valentino Rockstud Spike !
It's on Valentino website!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Valentino Rockstud Spike !
> It's on Valentino website!



Nice detective work! 
Awed by your powers!


----------



## Mariapia

I love Valentino bags too...


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you, Mariapia! I was pretty sure that you would be able to identify the bag. I have passed the info on.
Hehehe. I guess there was some amazement regarding the price point. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia! I was pretty sure that you would be able to identify the bag. I have passed the info on.
> Hehehe. I guess there was some amazement regarding the price point. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Yes, Ludmilla, it's an expensive bag, all Valentino bags are, unfortunately....
If I see something that looks like it, I will tell you.


----------



## remainsilly

Well done i.d., Mariapia!

I am undecided about rockstud spike bag.
Is meant to be "everyone's" bag. And often clutched through top handle.
Worn with wide variety of clothing.
More spongy bag to hold, less structured--cannot decide if seems cheaper quality because of this?

Unsure if lots of rockstuds suit my lifestyle.
I predict clattering noise. And sun-heated metal rivets burning flesh.
But is cute design & pretty popular. Fun in all the colors.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> If I see something that looks like it, I will tell you.


I keep thinking miu miu.
But haven't found close match yet.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I keep thinking miu miu.
> But haven't found close match yet.



Check the studs before buying the Rockstud. 
They sometimes fall off.
And that would be bad. 
Smash and grab at the local Chanel boutique in the Saks Fifth Avenue yesterday. 
Chased the perps for 60 miles. Caught 7 out of 12. 
THATS dedication for you. Plus overtime.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Check the studs before buying the Rockstud.
> They sometimes fall off.
> And that would be bad.
> Smash and grab at the local Chanel boutique in the Saks Fifth Avenue yesterday.
> Chased the perps for 60 miles. Caught 7 out of 12.
> THATS dedication for you. Plus overtime.


Only valentino rockstuds I own are on embroidered guitar strap. Still doing fine.
Not convinced I need more, yet.￼

Chanel has been hit with several such robberies, recently.
I blame ebay, sadly. For making stolen goods so easy to resell anonymously.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Only valentino rockstuds I own are on embroidered guitar strap. Still doing fine.
> Not convinced I need more, yet.￼
> 
> Chanel has been hit with several such robberies, recently.
> *I blame ebay, sadly. For making stolen goods so easy to resell anonymously.*


I've wondered about that, when I see all the NWT items there. I mean, I understand one of us selling a bag she no longer uses. And said bag might be in great condition, because we all take good care of our bags. But all these supposedly pristine bags... where are they coming from? Did they fall off a truck? Disappear from the back room of a boutique? Makes me very uncomfortable, and I've never bought one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla, it's an expensive bag, all Valentino bags are, unfortunately....
> If I see something that looks like it, I will tell you.



Thank you so much. You are kind as always, Mariapia. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well done i.d., Mariapia!
> 
> I am undecided about rockstud spike bag.
> Is meant to be "everyone's" bag. And often clutched through top handle.
> Worn with wide variety of clothing.
> More spongy bag to hold, less structured--cannot decide if seems cheaper quality because of this?
> 
> Unsure if lots of rockstuds suit my lifestyle.
> I predict clattering noise. And sun-heated metal rivets burning flesh.
> But is cute design & pretty popular. Fun in all the colors.




Ohhh. There is even a video around. Now I feel a bit stupid that I did not know the bag. [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I keep thinking miu miu.
> But haven't found close match yet.



I also thought about Rebecca Minkoff or Guess - but nothing too close...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Check the studs before buying the Rockstud.
> They sometimes fall off.
> And that would be bad.
> Smash and grab at the local Chanel boutique in the Saks Fifth Avenue yesterday.
> Chased the perps for 60 miles. Caught 7 out of 12.
> THATS dedication for you. Plus overtime.





remainsilly said:


> Only valentino rockstuds I own are on embroidered guitar strap. Still doing fine.
> Not convinced I need more, yet.￼
> 
> Chanel has been hit with several such robberies, recently.
> I blame ebay, sadly. For making stolen goods so easy to resell anonymously.





ElainePG said:


> I've wondered about that, when I see all the NWT items there. I mean, I understand one of us selling a bag she no longer uses. And said bag might be in great condition, because we all take good care of our bags. But all these supposedly pristine bags... where are they coming from? Did they fall off a truck? Disappear from the back room of a boutique? Makes me very uncomfortable, and I've never bought one.



There are many robberies like this lately. Many boutiques have certain barriers in front of their shopping windows so you cannot drive a van into them.
Blaming ebay is wise. It is easy to sell stuff there. For consignment you need at least some paperwork about your bags. At least I guess. Never put something to consignment. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy first advent to everyone who celebrates. [emoji319]




The Happy Mackerel has more mulled vine in. And Lebkuchen. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy first advent to everyone who celebrates. [emoji319]
> 
> View attachment 3532425
> 
> 
> The Happy Mackerel has more mulled vine in. And Lebkuchen. [emoji6]



I am so there!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am so there!



I received a cute video today (unfortunately in German). The text paraphrased roughly is:

"Vegetables, salads, low-fat products and cucumbers are off to their well deserved break until the 7th of January. In the meantime roast goose, leg of lamb, fat sauces and lebkuchen will take care of your physical well-being. Mission "f*** a perfect body shape" starts now."

I had to laugh to hard. [emoji23]


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> I received a cute video today (unfortunately in German). The text paraphrased roughly is:
> 
> "Vegetables, salads, low-fat products and cucumbers are off to their well deserved break until the 7th of January. In the meantime roast goose, leg of lamb, fat sauces and lebkuchen will take care of your physical well-being. Mission "f*** a perfect body shape" starts now."
> 
> I had to laugh to hard. [emoji23]


That's very funny, ludmilla!

I have to ask... what is lebkuchen? Is it a kind of a pastry?


----------



## remainsilly

We did not find an Advent fish to nose with our snouts.
But avoided the rainstorm.￼￼


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhh. There is even a video around. Now I feel a bit stupid that I did not know the bag. [emoji85]


(I looked up the video, after Mariapia's i.d.￼)
Had seen bag, didn't know name.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhh. There is even a video around. Now I feel a bit stupid that I did not know the bag. [emoji85]


Don't feel badly. I had guessed Rebecca Minkoff! Only off by about three thousand dollars!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> That's very funny, ludmilla!
> 
> I have to ask... what is lebkuchen? Is it a kind of a pastry?



Lebkuchen is the German version of gingerbread. It comes in different ways:




This is more common way in my area:







I like the one with chocolate best. Probably, I am going to bake some next weekend.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> We did not find an Advent fish to nose with our snouts.
> But avoided the rainstorm.￼￼
> View attachment 3532495



No fish? Poor dog... He looks so eager!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> (I looked up the video, after Mariapia's i.d.￼)
> Had seen bag, didn't know name.



Aha! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Don't feel badly. I had guessed Rebecca Minkoff! Only off by about three thousand dollars!!!



My first guess was Rebecca Minkoff, too. Hehehe. Not sure, if the guys at Valentino would be happy about our guessing skills. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My first guess was Rebecca Minkoff, too. Hehehe. Not sure, if the guys at Valentino would be happy about our guessing skills. [emoji3]


Maybe you could have a look at Moschino site. They also have Love Moschino which is a lot cheaper.
Does your friend want a pink bag? This could be the most difficult part....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Maybe you could have a look at Moschino site. They also have Love Moschino which is a lot cheaper.
> Does your friend want a pink bag? This could be the most difficult part....



Yes, I think she wants pink... I have googled pink bags with quilted leather with no success. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

Using my wannabe "Bays" with one of my favorite wooly scarves today.




I have to say that the crossbody strap of that bag is most convenient. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I think she wants pink... I have googled pink bags with quilted leather with no success. [emoji17]


I will keep looking, Ludmilla.....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using my wannabe "Bays" with one of my favorite wooly scarves today.
> 
> View attachment 3533117
> 
> 
> I have to say that the crossbody strap of that bag is most convenient. [emoji4]


I love that bag!
And the scarf is perfect with it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I think she wants pink... I have googled pink bags with quilted leather with no success. [emoji17]


Found this Love Moschino bag at
www.houseoffraser.co.uk
I don't know why it comes in dark pink here....There is the same one in light pink on the website....
	

		
			
		

		
	



Seems to be sold out in light pink....
I saw another quilted light pink model, Moschino not Love Moschino this time, on
www.monnierfreres.fr


----------



## Murphy47

Wow!!!
Gorgeous bags.  
Tasty foods. 
Really getting into the holiday spirit! 
Sadly, as my unlucky streak continues with bags I will just be watching and drooling. 
As it has been quite a while since I had a good nights sleep I have ordered a new mattress topper. 
Possibly a better nights sleep will help me look at bags more critically.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> As it has been quite a while since I had a good nights sleep I have ordered a new mattress topper.


Ah, the pleasure of small comforts.
Fluffy, soft towels are magical also.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the pleasure of small comforts.
> Fluffy, soft towels are magical also.



Fluffy hotel towels. Fresh ones every day. Awesome.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Using my wannabe "Bays" with one of my favorite wooly scarves today.
> 
> View attachment 3533117
> 
> 
> I have to say that the crossbody strap of that bag is most convenient. [emoji4]


Scarf!!!!

Miu miu has lots of light pink. But nothing close to cute design Mariapia found. 
Mostly runched(?) look. Sorry.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!!!
> Gorgeous bags.
> Tasty foods.
> Really getting into the holiday spirit!
> Sadly, as my unlucky streak continues with bags I will just be watching and drooling.
> As it has been quite a while since I had a good nights sleep I have ordered a new mattress topper.
> Possibly a better nights sleep will help me look at bags more critically.


That new mattress topper is going to change your life, Murphy!
Talking about mattresses, I used to have a waterbed...
Wonderful! After 10 years it started to leak, unfortunately.
Had to empty it.....
NEVER again. I now have a memory foam mattress. Different from the waterbed but still comfortable.


----------



## Mariapia

Another suggestion for Ludmilla!
A pink quilted bag from Marc Jacobs, no less.
Perfect condition....
Reputable on line consignment store, they ship everywhere.....
www.collectorsquare.com


----------



## remainsilly

A discussion, on valentino rockstud spike bag, has begun here:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-valentino-rockstud-spike-bag.956097/#post-30842199


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> A discussion, on valentino rockstud spike bag, has begun here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-valentino-rockstud-spike-bag.956097/#post-30842199


We are going to be experts in Valentino bags, remainsilly!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> We are going to be experts in Valentino bags, remainsilly!


Probably, I will remain a confused novice.￼

However, am trying this new clutching-style today.
With my mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet.


Loop chain underneath flap, let hang over hand. And go.
Wear gloves, if weather is cold. Or if generally have dirt or strawberry jam on fingers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I will keep looking, Ludmilla.....



Thank you so much for taking the time and searching for bags. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ I will send them to my friend. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love that bag!
> And the scarf is perfect with it!





remainsilly said:


> Scarf!!!!
> 
> Miu miu has lots of light pink. But nothing close to cute design Mariapia found.
> Mostly runched(?) look. Sorry.



Thank you for the scarf love, ladies. It is one of my diy scarves. [emoji3]
Believe it or not - I was freezing despite the scarf and need to take a bigger one tomorrow. [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!!!
> Gorgeous bags.
> Tasty foods.
> Really getting into the holiday spirit!
> Sadly, as my unlucky streak continues with bags I will just be watching and drooling.
> As it has been quite a while since I had a good nights sleep I have ordered a new mattress topper.
> Possibly a better nights sleep will help me look at bags more critically.



Mattresses are sooo important. I am probably going to get a new one next year. I blame some of my back pains on my old mattress. [emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That new mattress topper is going to change your life, Murphy!
> Talking about mattresses, I used to have a waterbed...
> Wonderful! After 10 years it started to leak, unfortunately.
> Had to empty it.....
> NEVER again. I now have a memory foam mattress. Different from the waterbed but still comfortable.



How do you like your memory fosm mattress? I have a memory foam pillow and it nearly killed my neck. [emoji58]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> A discussion, on valentino rockstud spike bag, has begun here:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/new-valentino-rockstud-spike-bag.956097/#post-30842199



Hahaha. Yes. We are becoming Valentino experts. Hm. I think I like the not quilted version better.... [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Probably, I will remain a confused novice.￼
> 
> However, am trying this new clutching-style today.
> With my mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet.
> View attachment 3533307
> 
> Loop chain underneath flap, let hang over hand. And go.
> Wear gloves, if weather is cold. Or if generally have dirt or strawberry jam on fingers.



This pic looks so beautiful and ladylike! Thanks to your gloves that hide the strawberry jam. [emoji8]
Seriously - the pink bag against the black glove is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> How do you like your memory fosm mattress? I have a memory foam pillow and it nearly killed my neck. [emoji58]



It all depends on the quality of the foam. 
Apparently all foam is not created equal. 
I had the base replaced last New Years, and it was not as nicely done as the previous one. After spending months taking photos of the sag and going multiple rounds with the store owner I decided to take matters into my own hands. 
I really splashed out and got a new pillow, topper, sheets and a blanket. 
Not as much fun to drag linens around the mall, but for the first time in over a year I am looking forward to going to bed.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Probably, I will remain a confused novice.￼
> 
> However, am trying this new clutching-style today.
> With my mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet.
> View attachment 3533307
> 
> Loop chain underneath flap, let hang over hand. And go.
> Wear gloves, if weather is cold. Or if generally have dirt or strawberry jam on fingers.


Mulberry pink looks great with the black glove! Extremely sexy!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This pic looks so beautiful and ladylike! Thanks to your gloves that hide the strawberry jam. [emoji8]
> Seriously - the pink bag against the black glove is drop dead gorgeous!





ElainePG said:


> Mulberry pink looks great with the black glove! Extremely sexy!


Aw, thanks


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I really splashed out and got a new pillow, topper, sheets and a blanket.
> Not as much fun to drag linens around the mall, but for the first time in over a year I am looking forward to going to bed.


Hooray! Very glad for you. Hope sleep well.

I may be weird, because love to buy bedding things.
Flannel sheets & I become serious homies in cool weather.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How do you like your memory fosm mattress? I have a memory foam pillow and it nearly killed my neck. [emoji58]


Are you sure you are using your pillow correctly, Ludmilla?
In fact your shoulders must be against the base of the pillow, and your neck on the higher part of it.
But it's true some people I know cannot get used to it.
As for the mattress, If you move a lot in bed, the memory foam might not be your choice.
Best thing to do is go to the store, lie down for a few minutes and see what happens...
Not as fun as trying on bags .....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Are you sure you are using your pillow correctly, Ludmilla?
> In fact your shoulders must be against the base of the pillow, and your neck on the higher part of it.
> But it's true some people I know cannot get used to it.
> As for the mattress, If you move a lot in bed, the memory foam might not be your choice.
> Best thing to do is go to the store, lie down for a few minutes and see what happens...
> Not as fun as trying on bags .....



It would be more fun if one didn't feel self conscious laying on the bed in the actual position that one sleeps in. Usually you just lie down flat and not many people sleep like that. 
Last night was so much better! I did not feel as if I was sinking into a pit on the middle of the bed. 
It will take a few days to break in but I was too excited to wait for the topper to "adjust" to the bed. For the first time in ages my knees don't hurt in the morning. Happy dance time!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It would be more fun if one didn't feel self conscious laying on the bed in the actual position that one sleeps in. Usually you just lie down flat and not many people sleep like that.
> Last night was so much better! I did not feel as if I was sinking into a pit on the middle of the bed.
> It will take a few days to break in but I was too excited to wait for the topper to "adjust" to the bed. For the first time in ages my knees don't hurt in the morning. Happy dance time!


Wow! I told you the topper would change your life!
Of course I totally agree wih you ....Lying down flat in the store is a very special moment....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I told you the topper would change your life!
> Of course I totally agree wih you ....Lying down flat in the store is a very special moment....



Depends on whom you do it with. Hee hee.


----------



## remainsilly

https://d2mzr2c3wiwtyo.cloudfront.n...-dog-on-your-bed/dogs-comfy-on-people-bed.jpg


----------



## remainsilly

I received a free toothbrush from dentist.
And once again have shiny chompers.￼
Also enjoyed the monkey poster, on ceiling:
"Floss after every banana."


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It all depends on the quality of the foam.
> Apparently all foam is not created equal.
> I had the base replaced last New Years, and it was not as nicely done as the previous one. After spending months taking photos of the sag and going multiple rounds with the store owner I decided to take matters into my own hands.
> I really splashed out and got a new pillow, topper, sheets and a blanket.
> Not as much fun to drag linens around the mall, but for the first time in over a year I am looking forward to going to bed.





Mariapia said:


> Are you sure you are using your pillow correctly, Ludmilla?
> In fact your shoulders must be against the base of the pillow, and your neck on the higher part of it.
> But it's true some people I know cannot get used to it.
> As for the mattress, If you move a lot in bed, the memory foam might not be your choice.
> Best thing to do is go to the store, lie down for a few minutes and see what happens...
> Not as fun as trying on bags .....



True. The quality of the foam is very important. I do use the pillow correctly, too. My neck likes it best when I change my pillows after au few days.

I move a lot while sleeping. So, I guess a memory foam mattress is not for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It would be more fun if one didn't feel self conscious laying on the bed in the actual position that one sleeps in. Usually you just lie down flat and not many people sleep like that.
> Last night was so much better! I did not feel as if I was sinking into a pit on the middle of the bed.
> It will take a few days to break in but I was too excited to wait for the topper to "adjust" to the bed. For the first time in ages my knees don't hurt in the morning. Happy dance time!



I am glad that you sleep better and wake up without pain. This is so great! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

More scarf and bag porn from today... [emoji3]




And there is a wooly hat, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I received a free toothbrush from dentist.
> And once again have shiny chompers.￼
> Also enjoyed the monkey poster, on ceiling:
> "Floss after every banana."



I will finally visit the dentist on the 19th. First day of vacation. [emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> More scarf and bag porn from today... [emoji3]
> View attachment 3534259
> 
> And there is a wooly hat, too!


Wooly hat...
Love how bag's look changes, as you change colors/accessories. Beautiful.


Ludmilla said:


> I will finally visit the dentist on the 19th. First day of vacation. [emoji16]


I go every 6 months.
Unless I crack a tooth gnawing hard candy. As happened few months ago.
We smoothed & ground down my jagged  fang, then. Not pretty process.￼

Nothing like beginning vacation with a gleaming smile.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> More scarf and bag porn from today... [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3534259
> 
> 
> And there is a wooly hat, too!


Wonderful! It's pretty cold here too...
TV channels have invited doctors, they all said a hat was indispensable !


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wooly hat...
> Love how bag's look changes, as you change colors/accessories. Beautiful.
> 
> I go every 6 months.
> Unless I crack a tooth gnawing hard candy. As happened few months ago.
> We smoothed & ground down my jagged  fang, then. Not pretty process.￼
> 
> Nothing like beginning vacation with a gleaming smile.





Mariapia said:


> Wonderful! It's pretty cold here too...
> TV channels have invited doctors, they all said a hat was indispensable !



Thank you for bag and scarf love! [emoji8] yes, I always wear a hat during winter. We all know that I am prone to all kinds of colds...

Remainsilly, you are very brave about the dentist. I go once a year. [emoji85]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful! It's pretty cold here too...
> TV channels have invited doctors, they all said a hat was indispensable !



Yeah! More things to shop for!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> More scarf and bag porn from today... [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3534259
> 
> 
> And there is a wooly hat, too!



I LOVE accessory porn. The only kind I will watch.


----------



## remainsilly

Note to self:
If you receive a beautiful, gourmet cheesecake as gift--ask for help opening box.


Attacking it with scissors, yelling, "Open! Open! Open!" is overkill.
As there are little, cardboard tabs on lid.
Which most people seem to know about & can operate smoothly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Note to self:
> If you receive a beautiful, gourmet cheesecake as gift--ask for help opening box.
> View attachment 3534510
> 
> Attacking it with scissors, yelling, "Open! Open! Open!" is overkill.
> As there are little, cardboard tabs on lid.
> Which most people seem to know about & can operate smoothly.



Tabs on side of box? What is this of which you speak?
I use box cutter down all four side and lift cheesecake out. 
I don't usually shout Open Open Open however.
I find "why the he77 are these boxes so small" to be more effective. 
Lol. 
Dessert mangler unite.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, has swoops bag from Amazon shipped yet?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, has swoops bag from Amazon shipped yet?



The swoopy bag has shipped yesterday. As I am not a amazon prime customer it will be here at my office around Friday or Monday. Next week is more likely, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Note to self:
> If you receive a beautiful, gourmet cheesecake as gift--ask for help opening box.
> View attachment 3534510
> 
> Attacking it with scissors, yelling, "Open! Open! Open!" is overkill.
> As there are little, cardboard tabs on lid.
> Which most people seem to know about & can operate smoothly.



Well this box does look hard to get by. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Note to self:
> If you receive a beautiful, gourmet cheesecake as gift--ask for help opening box.
> View attachment 3534510
> 
> Attacking it with scissors, yelling, "Open! Open! Open!" is overkill.
> As there are little, cardboard tabs on lid.
> Which most people seem to know about & can operate smoothly.


I start worrying as soon as I get a parcel....
They say it's reusable but I find it so difficult to open it that the cardboard ends in pieces in the recycle can!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The swoopy bag has shipped yesterday. As I am not a amazon prime customer it will be here at my office around Friday or Monday. Next week is more likely, though.


Wow! Something lovely to look forward to, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Something lovely to look forward to, Ludmilla!



Yes! I hope the bag arrives this Friday - no one at the office and I could do a "live" reveal.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I hope the bag arrives this Friday - no one at the office and I could do a "live" reveal.



Totally awesome. Can't wait!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I hope the bag arrives this Friday - no one at the office and I could do a "live" reveal.


Add a wooly hat.￼
And I'm there.


----------



## Ludmilla

No accessory porn today, ladies.

But, some mulled wine, lebkuchen and Christmas atmosphere. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Got a note from our post room as I wasn't able to get there while the opening hour: there is a package. Ugh. Two possibilities: an old boring book about pedagogy for my sloppy colleague - or MY swoopy bag! I was kicking myself that I did not go there in time. [emoji58]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No accessory porn today, ladies.
> 
> But, some mulled wine, lebkuchen and Christmas atmosphere. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3535122
> 
> View attachment 3535123


Ahhhh, so peaceful. 
I need to try the chocolate covered yummy thing.


Ludmilla said:


> Got a note from our post room as I wasn't able to get there while the opening hour: there is a package. Ugh. Two possibilities: an old boring book about pedagogy for my sloppy colleague - or MY swoopy bag! I was kicking myself that I did not go there in time. [emoji58]


Tomorrow. We'll be here.
Waiting to see the pedagogy book reveal.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ahhhh, so peaceful.
> I need to try the chocolate covered yummy thing.
> 
> Tomorrow. We'll be here.
> Waiting to see the pedagogy book reveal.



You definitely need to try the chocolate covered yummy thing.

As for the pedagogy book: [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You definitely need to try the chocolate covered yummy thing.
> 
> As for the pedagogy book: [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Pedagogy is just another word for mansplaining. 
I'd say chuck at jerk bosses head but the book is probably necessary for work. 
Sips and nibbles look delish.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You definitely need to try the chocolate covered yummy thing.
> 
> As for the pedagogy book: [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


No pedagogy book tomorrow but a lovely bag, I am sure of it!


----------



## Ludmilla

While we are all waiting impatiently for the opening hour of the post room to discover the secret of the mysterious parcel I thought it would be fun to indulge in more accessory porn. [emoji3]




Not sure, if I have posted this scarf, yet. It is lilac. With a greyish undertone and therefore very versatile.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> While we are all waiting impatiently for the opening hour of the post room to discover the secret of the mysterious parcel I thought it would be fun to indulge in more accessory porn. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3535766
> 
> 
> Not sure, if I have posted this scarf, yet. It is lilac. With a greyish undertone and therefore very versatile.


Grey is a very elegant colour. And the little red purse is to die for.
Seems that you are all set to rush to the Post Office.


----------



## Murphy47

Love it. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ludmilla

You will laugh, ladies. There were THREE mysterious parcels. One boring book for the jerk, one boring book for the sloppy colleague - and this one:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You will laugh, ladies. There were THREE mysterious parcels. One boring book for the jerk, one boring book for the sloppy colleague - and this one:
> 
> View attachment 3535821


Wow! 
We are all here for a live reveal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehehe. We all know from other live reveals that they need to be delayed. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

[emoji85]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3535879
> 
> 
> [emoji85]


Ooooooooh!
You received a box full of popping bubbly wrap!
Love that stuff--pop, pop, pop with my fingers.
Until all bubbles gone.￼

Finding a bag inside would be bonus, now.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooh!
> You received a box full of popping bubbly wrap!
> Love that stuff--pop, pop, pop with my fingers.
> Until all bubbles gone.￼
> 
> Finding a bag inside would be bonus, now.



Ohhhh. Lookie what's indide. You would call it bonus. [emoji1]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ohhhh. Lookie what's indide. You would call it bonus. [emoji1]
> 
> View attachment 3535893


Texted my bag ninjas...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Texted my bag ninjas...



We are so not afraid of your ninjas! [emoji14]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok. Next pic: ta-da!!!



Miss Swoopy in all her glory. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

And from the side:




Together with the "Bays"


----------



## Ludmilla

All in all I can say so far that she has about the same size like Miss Plum, but feels lighter. The zippers run very well and the interiour is very pretty. She sits comfortably on the shoulder. I have not tried the shoulder strap on, yet. The leather is nice and very shiny. She smells a bit odd at the moment, but I blame packaging. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Interiour shot.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> We are so not afraid of your ninjas! [emoji14]


I really should stop using cut-rate ninjas.
Who stop off for manicures & frothy lattes, instead of inspiring terror.


Ludmilla said:


> And from the side:
> 
> View attachment 3535901
> 
> 
> Together with the "Bays"
> 
> View attachment 3535902


Swoopy is larger!
Now you can carry around the popping bubbly wrap. For intermittent fun breaks.￼

Definite classy, almost equestrian feel to this--upscale vibe.
Really like side view, so interesting! Draws the eye.￼
Congratulations on a search well done.
And a fabulous goal bag found.￼
(until my ninjas arrive--in a few years, after their multiple cigarette breaks )


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> She smells a bit odd at the moment, but I blame packaging.


Normal. Was in that plastic bag, so fresh air will fix.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Interiour shot.
> 
> View attachment 3535914



Love it love it love it!
Did you try your stuff out in it already?
Sometimes the glazing on a new leather bag does have an odd smell. It usually dissipates quickly. 
Gorgeous color. Handles/straps look comfy too. 
Looks like a winner.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I really should stop using cut-rate ninjas.
> Who stop off for manicures & frothy lattes, instead of inspiring terror.
> 
> Swoopy is larger!
> Now you can carry around the popping bubbly wrap. For intermittent fun breaks.￼
> 
> Definite classy, almost equestrian feel to this--upscale vibe.
> Really like side view, so interesting! Draws the eye.￼
> Congratulations on a search well done.
> And a fabulous goal bag found.￼
> (until my ninjas arrive--in a few years, after their multiple cigarette breaks )



Thank you! [emoji173]️
Hehe. I am not sure, if I am going to carry around the bubbly wrap, though. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Normal. Was in that plastic bag, so fresh air will fix.



Hope so! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️
> Hehe. I am not sure, if I am going to carry around the bubbly wrap, though. [emoji3]



Be like that commercial for Campbells soup. 
Line the stairs with it and catch kids sneaking in after curfew. Hee hee


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love it love it love it!
> Did you try your stuff out in it already?
> Sometimes the glazing on a new leather bag does have an odd smell. It usually dissipates quickly.
> Gorgeous color. Handles/straps look comfy too.
> Looks like a winner.



No, I haven't tried my stuff out in it. I was too afraid that jerk boss or students might pop in. As they always do in situations like that.
Thanks for your compliments! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, I haven't tried my stuff out in it. I was too afraid that jerk boss or students might pop in. As they always do in situations like that.
> Thanks for your compliments! [emoji173]️


What a great find, Ludmilla!
It's a gorgeous bag! The lining is perfect too.
I am very happy for you.
I bet she is going out with you tomorrow..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a great find, Ludmilla!
> It's a gorgeous bag! The lining is perfect too.
> I am very happy for you.
> I bet she is going out with you tomorrow..



Thank you! [emoji4]
Hm - I am so tired today, I might be too lazy for changing bags. [emoji85]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm - I am so tired today, I might be too lazy for changing bags.


I know the feeling....Try to relax now. 
Miss Swoopy needs a good rest too after her long trip.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I know the feeling....Try to relax now.
> Miss Swoopy needs a good rest too after her long trip.



Yup, she does. 
Just arrange her on your desk and admire. [emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Yes. Yes.
Just leave Miss Swoopy unattended for awhile...
Perfect.
http://killapenguin.com/227/gallery/medium/markoftheninja/mark-of-the-ninja-0009.jpg


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Interiour shot.
> 
> View attachment 3535914


Wonderful lining... so cheerful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Be like that commercial for Campbells soup.
> Line the stairs with it and catch kids sneaking in after curfew. Hee hee



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Good idea!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know the feeling....Try to relax now.
> Miss Swoopy needs a good rest too after her long trip.





Murphy47 said:


> Yup, she does.
> Just arrange her on your desk and admire. [emoji7]



I did exactly that: arranged and admired her. [emoji4] The smell is already a bit better. Yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Yes.
> Just leave Miss Swoopy unattended for awhile...
> Perfect.
> http://killapenguin.com/227/gallery/medium/markoftheninja/mark-of-the-ninja-0009.jpg



Tehehe. Come and try. [emoji48]


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Wonderful lining... so cheerful!



Thank you! I like special linings. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Chilly enough for the boots.
And comfty vest.


Always perfect weather for bayswater & bear charm.


----------



## Murphy47

We could be twins. Except for the Mulberry.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> We could be twins. Except for the Mulberry.


Would be honored to look as cool as do you.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Would be honored to look as cool as do you.



Blush. 
Thank you. 
Have same outfit. 
In all the colors. 
I call it the Suburban Casual outfit.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I call it the Suburban Casual outfit


Man in my life said, "You look like a hunter. Are you packing a beretta?"
Santa will give him coal. Naughty.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life said, "You look like a hunter. Are you packing a beretta?"
> Santa will give him coal. Naughty.



Shows what he knows. He is such a MAN. 
It's not a HUNTING outfit unless you are wearing thermals or a CAMO shirt.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Shows what he knows. He is such a MAN.
> It's not a HUNTING outfit unless you are wearing thermals or a CAMO shirt.



Plus, who hunts with a Beretta? That's a fun for a Bond Girl. 
Hunters use a Remington or Winchester.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We could be twins. Except for the Mulberry.


And the bear!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And the bear!



I haven't been able to find a cute near at my price point. Am still on the hunt tho.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I haven't been able to find a cute near at my price point. Am still on the hunt tho.


Steiff has a couple. Also available on Nordstrom site, as preorder or backorder.
http://www.steiffusa.com/keyring-fynn-teddy-bear-ean-112348/4001505112348

Bakeacookie kindly posted Harrod's exclusive burberry bears today. Adorable, posts #206&207:
http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thomas-bear-charm.928278/page-14



Murphy47 said:


> Plus, who hunts with a Beretta? That's a fun for a Bond Girl.


He must consider me more Bond girl.
Santa may forgive.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Steiff has a couple. Also available on Nordstrom site, as preorder or backorder.
> http://www.steiffusa.com/keyring-fynn-teddy-bear-ean-112348/4001505112348
> 
> Bakeacookie kindly posted Harrod's exclusive burberry bears today. Adorable, posts #206&207:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thomas-bear-charm.928278/page-14
> 
> 
> He must consider me more Bond girl.
> Santa may forgive.



Not a bad thing. Never an ugly Bond girl. 
Modern ones set to do spy stuff too!


----------



## Mariapia

I am sure trying to get one of those cute bears is mission impossible after remainsilly's reveal ...
Lots of TPF girls might have rushed to different sites.....
Ransom of success....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Steiff has a couple. Also available on Nordstrom site, as preorder or backorder.
> http://www.steiffusa.com/keyring-fynn-teddy-bear-ean-112348/4001505112348
> 
> Bakeacookie kindly posted Harrod's exclusive burberry bears today. Adorable, posts #206&207:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thomas-bear-charm.928278/page-14
> 
> 
> He must consider me more Bond girl.
> Santa may forgive.



Maybe I'll have mom and the girls bring me one back from their Christmas trip!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe I'll have mom and the girls bring me one back from their Christmas trip!


That would be a wonderful Christmas present, Murphy.
And it wouldn't take a lot of room in the luggage....
The perfect gift indeed!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life said, "You look like a hunter. Are you packing a beretta?"
> Santa will give him coal. Naughty.



Men are just clueless about clothes... And obviously about weapons, too. [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Steiff has a couple. Also available on Nordstrom site, as preorder or backorder.
> http://www.steiffusa.com/keyring-fynn-teddy-bear-ean-112348/4001505112348
> 
> Bakeacookie kindly posted Harrod's exclusive burberry bears today. Adorable, posts #206&207:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/thomas-bear-charm.928278/page-14
> 
> 
> He must consider me more Bond girl.
> Santa may forgive.



The Steiff bears are pretty cute, too, but they are naked and without a trench.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe I'll have mom and the girls bring me one back from their Christmas trip!



Very good plan. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

OK. I had to change bags after all, because - it is raining. Islanders say hello to Miss Plum.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> OK. I had to change bags after all, because - it is raining. Islanders say hello to Miss Plum.
> 
> View attachment 3536770


Perfect bag for rainy days, Ludmilla! 
The cheerful colour will bring a smile to everyone you will meet today!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I am sure trying to get one of those cute bears is mission impossible after remainsilly's reveal ...
> Lots of TPF girls might have rushed to different sites.....
> Ransom of success....


 Probably nothing to do with me. And everything to do with those bears being soooooo adorable & attaching to bags.
Thanks, my friend.


Murphy47 said:


> Maybe I'll have mom and the girls bring me one back from their Christmas trip!


Yes!!!! Perfect strategy. Guilt, over vacationing without you, will propel them in correct bear-buying direction.


Ludmilla said:


> The Steiff bears are pretty cute, too, but they are naked and without a trench.


Intended for tropical island/warm climate sales only, perhaps?
Or are not so shy as British bears?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> OK. I had to change bags after all, because - it is raining. Islanders say hello to Miss Plum.
> 
> View attachment 3536770


Hello, Miss Plum!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> OK. I had to change bags after all, because - it is raining. Islanders say hello to Miss Plum.
> 
> View attachment 3536770



Awesome bag! Cheeriest color ever. 
Like the purple chair too. 
Of course, purple is my fav color.


----------



## Murphy47

Everyone must be busy today! 
Anyone having fun Christmas shopping?
I am almost finished so now I can buy some things for me!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Everyone must be busy today!
> Anyone having fun Christmas shopping?
> I am almost finished so now I can buy some things for me!


Wow! What do you have in mind, Murphy?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What do you have in mind, Murphy?



Not sure yet. 
Most stores have incentives like "spend $100 and get a $20 gift card to use later" or "take 50% off your purchase after Christmas" so I stockpile all those coupons while shopping and have a "me" day. 
I've also learned over the years that anything with Christmas packaging goes to 50 or 75 percent off after the holiday so it's a great time to buy things like perfume sets, fancy socks, scarf/ hat combos, makeup kits and pajamas. 
Last year I picked up a Gucci Flora perfume gift box for $25.00.


----------



## Mariapia

If the sales period starts right after Christmas, you had better wait a little, Murphy, and thus save a lot of money.
In Europe, it starts around Jan 7th.... But.... I am ready to wait....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> If the sales period starts right after Christmas, you had better wait a little, Murphy, and thus save a lot of money.
> In Europe, it starts around Jan 7th.... But.... I am ready to wait....



Ours will start 6am Dec 26. People will wait in line. It looks like the pics of Black Friday. 
My "hunting" outfit. We are going to Home Depot for a new toilet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ours will start 6am Dec 26. People will wait in line. It looks like the pics of Black Friday.
> My "hunting" outfit. We are going to Home Depot for a new toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537736



Love it! Have fun at hunting a toilet!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Love it! Have fun at hunting a toilet!





You bet.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My "hunting" outfit. We are going to Home Depot for a new toilet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537736


That light vest will show blood splatter.￼
Leave beretta/rifle/etc. behind today.￼

Puffers are trending. With everything.
Even formal wear. 
Great look today, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

I am busy trying to get the new iPad work. It arrived yesterday. Now I have a hard time to get my pages documents from the old to the new device. Ugh. You might remember that my old Mac is too old for the new devices. So, itunes is out. I thought it would be easy to send the documents via mail - but now I am not able to open them in the app. Gah! Why is tech stuff so - annoying? Did not get icloud to work either. [emoji58] I feel so dump right now.
On the bright side: the rosegold is very pretty. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am busy trying to get the new iPad work. It arrived yesterday. Now I have a hard time to get my pages documents from the old to the new device. Ugh. You might remember that my old Mac is too old for the new devices. So, itunes is out. I thought it would be easy to send the documents via mail - but now I am not able to open them in the app. Gah! Why is tech stuff so - annoying? Did not get icloud to work either. [emoji58] I feel so dump right now.
> On the bright side: the rosegold is very pretty. [emoji3]


Omg, understand about tech stuff & annoyance.
But congrats on new steampunk ipad!
Annoyance sorts out. Rose gold lingers, doing its pretty thing.


----------



## remainsilly

I'm dealing with tragic aftermath of man buying me a remarkable surprise bag.
And my not wanting it.
Then saying so. In my usual, blunt way.

Men are hard on the outside.
But can be fragile, emotional marshmallow on the inside.
Tricky.

Also, cat is declining & may not reach Christmas. Despite best efforts/hopes.￼

My weekend is less interesting than toilet hunts & new gadgets & sale shopping plans.
Will live vicariously through cool islanders, for a bit.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am busy trying to get the new iPad work. It arrived yesterday. Now I have a hard time to get my pages documents from the old to the new device. Ugh. You might remember that my old Mac is too old for the new devices. So, itunes is out. I thought it would be easy to send the documents via mail - but now I am not able to open them in the app. Gah! Why is tech stuff so - annoying? Did not get icloud to work either. [emoji58] I feel so dump right now.
> On the bright side: the rosegold is very pretty. [emoji3]



Glad the rose gold is awesome. 
Have you tried hooking the iPad to the computer and syncing it with iCloud. Sometime you need to use the annoying cord thingy even tho this is supposed to be modern times.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'm dealing with tragic aftermath of man buying me a remarkable surprise bag.
> And my not wanting it.
> Then saying so. In my usual, blunt way.
> 
> Men are hard on the outside.
> But can be fragile, emotional marshmallow on the inside.
> Tricky.
> 
> Also, cat is declining & may not reach Christmas. Despite best efforts/hopes.￼
> 
> My weekend is less interesting than toilet hunts & new gadgets & sale shopping plans.
> Will live vicariously through cool islanders, for a bit.



Sorry to hear about kitty. Always distressing. 
Hubbbie and I have vastly different taste in bags. 
What kind did he purchase?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear about kitty. Always distressing.
> Hubbbie and I have vastly different taste in bags.
> What kind did he purchase?


Thanks.￼￼
Hermes.￼


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad the rose gold is awesome.
> Have you tried hooking the iPad to the computer and syncing it with iCloud. Sometime you need to use the annoying cord thingy even tho this is supposed to be modern times.



Nope, I haven't, because the old Mac does not have iCloud. Never worked with it before. [emoji85] I am now trying to get a newer version of itunes on my old Mac. Hoping he will "speak" with both ipads as soon as I try syncing them. [emoji30]
Main problem is: me (dinosaur) trying to get along with the modern times. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'm dealing with tragic aftermath of man buying me a remarkable surprise bag.
> And my not wanting it.
> Then saying so. In my usual, blunt way.
> 
> Men are hard on the outside.
> But can be fragile, emotional marshmallow on the inside.
> Tricky.
> 
> Also, cat is declining & may not reach Christmas. Despite best efforts/hopes.￼
> 
> My weekend is less interesting than toilet hunts & new gadgets & sale shopping plans.
> Will live vicariously through cool islanders, for a bit.



So sorry, my friend. [emoji17] Sending you tons of good thoughts and cyber hugs. [emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3537751
> 
> You bet.



Lovely display. Very jealous! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, ladies. Now it's official: my Mac is too old for the new system. [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, ladies. I need all your fingers crossed now. My Mac ia going to leave the Snowleopard age behind. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]



Fingers crossed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Fingers crossed.



Ha. Just edited my post: mac is too old. [emoji85][emoji85][emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Here are the latest news from tech hell... Mac needs to be upraded on El Capitan, after that we might be able to upgrade on Sierra (the newest system) and then - my devices might talk again with each other.

Just to round up the story. I am at the pub of my cousin, because: no WiFi at home. And thank God until now no one is here apart from me...


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Chilly enough for the boots.
> And comfty vest.
> View attachment 3536222
> 
> Always perfect weather for bayswater & bear charm.


Flash the Bear looks great on your Bays! Bogart says hello.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life said, "You look like a hunter. Are you packing a beretta?"
> Santa will give him coal. Naughty.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> OK. I had to change bags after all, because - it is raining. Islanders say hello to Miss Plum.
> 
> View attachment 3536770


Such a happy color!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I'm dealing with tragic aftermath of man buying me a remarkable surprise bag.
> And my not wanting it.
> Then saying so. In my usual, blunt way.
> 
> Men are hard on the outside.
> But can be fragile, emotional marshmallow on the inside.
> Tricky.
> 
> Also, cat is declining & may not reach Christmas. Despite best efforts/hopes.￼
> 
> My weekend is less interesting than toilet hunts & new gadgets & sale shopping plans.
> Will live vicariously through cool islanders, for a bit.


Oh, dear. A very tricky situation. Don't blame you one bit for being honest if you don't care for the bag... handbags are such very personal things. But no way possible to do it without him getting his nickers in a twist.
So what's the upshot? Will you keep the bag, or return it?   

And so very sorry to hear about your cat. Sounds as though it will be a difficult Christmas.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here are the latest news from tech hell... Mac needs to be upraded on El Capitan, after that we might be able to upgrade on Sierra (the newest system) and then - my devices might talk again with each other.
> 
> Just to round up the story. I am at the pub of my cousin, because: no WiFi at home. And thank God until now no one is here apart from me...
> 
> View attachment 3537797



Looks like a perfect place to get a few things done! So cute.


----------



## Murphy47

In addition to a toilet, I got some battery operated candles that change color. They even came with a remote. 
Now if I could just get hubbie to cover the pink foam board it would be perfect.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Here are the latest news from tech hell... Mac needs to be upraded on El Capitan, after that we might be able to upgrade on Sierra (the newest system) and then - my devices might talk again with each other.
> 
> Just to round up the story. I am at the pub of my cousin, because: no WiFi at home. And thank God until now no one is here apart from me...
> 
> View attachment 3537797


Good luck pouring water on fiery tech demons, my friend.
Pub looks so cozy!


ElainePG said:


> Flash the Bear looks great on your Bays! Bogart says hello.


Thanks. 
Hello, Bogart.


ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear. A very tricky situation. Don't blame you one bit for being honest if you don't care for the bag... handbags are such very personal things. But no way possible to do it without him getting his nickers in a twist.
> So what's the upshot? Will you keep the bag, or return it?
> 
> And so very sorry to hear about your cat. Sounds as though it will be a difficult Christmas.


Bone cancer sucks.


Oh, bag is gone. 
Kind gesture, $$$$ wardrobe ornament.
He wants to visit boutique together, browse. But hermes bags don't squeeze my heart much.
Mulberry's revamp hit man hard, too. He's searching. Poor, sweet guy.


Murphy47 said:


> In addition to a toilet, I got some battery operated candles that change color. They even came with a remote.
> Now if I could just get hubbie to cover the pink foam board it would be perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3537816


Wrap foam board in material/paper? Staple at back? Maybe holiday pattern? 
Candles complete look beautifully.￼

Ignored my own advice & bought real candles. Scented as, "blue cedar fig." 
Nice. And not a food-smell, to make me hungry.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Good luck pouring water on fiery tech demons, my friend.
> Pub looks so cozy!
> 
> Thanks.
> Hello, Bogart.
> 
> Bone cancer sucks.
> 
> 
> Oh, bag is gone.
> Kind gesture, $$$$ wardrobe ornament.
> He wants to visit boutique together, browse. But hermes bags don't squeeze my heart much.
> Mulberry's revamp hit man hard, too. He's searching. Poor, sweet guy.
> 
> Wrap foam board in material/paper? Staple at back? Maybe holiday pattern?
> Candles complete look beautifully.￼
> 
> Ignored my own advice & bought real candles. Scented as, "blue cedar fig."
> Nice. And not a food-smell, to make me hungry.



I find that extra smooches and compliments do wonders to smooth hurt feelings do to bag missteps. 
He obviously wants you to be happy with present so it's awesome that he's willing to go to the boutique with you. 
Any bags out there you have your eye on?
I do have real candles, but I can't remember where I put them. 
If I forget to turn these off after having some Christmas "cheer" I at least won't burn the house down.


----------



## Murphy47

The mantle is finally finished. Unless you think the mirror looks naked.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Any bags out there you have your eye on?


Not really. Was considering purple or bright pink. But no set brand. Just musings, not serious.
Like what longchamp is doing lately.
Have you considered any? Replacement for red sparkly?


Murphy47 said:


> The mantle is finally finished. Unless you think the mirror looks naked.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3538083


Perfect! Love the mantle lights & touch-up to foam board!
If dress mirror, may detract from rest, imo.

Has been fun to watch your project evolve.
As a "decorate your mantle for holidays" how-to guide. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Not really. Was considering purple or bright pink. But no set brand. Just musings, not serious.
> Like what longchamp is doing lately.
> Have you considered any? Replacement for red sparkly?
> 
> Perfect! Love the mantle lights & touch-up to foam board!
> If dress mirror, may detract from rest, imo.
> 
> Has been fun to watch your project evolve.
> As a "decorate your mantle for holidays" how-to guide. Thank you for sharing.



As have had NO luck with handbags lately I decided to branch out. 
Haven't had time or money in recent years to really decorate things. This year I do. Kids won't be calling me Mrs Grinch this year [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.￼￼
> Hermes.￼


Hermès? Which one ? Please , post a pic so that we can talk you into keeping it!
Man has great taste!
We are envious, remainsilly!
And we send you lots of good thoughts and lots of hugs to kitty.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here are the latest news from tech hell... Mac needs to be upraded on El Capitan, after that we might be able to upgrade on Sierra (the newest system) and then - my devices might talk again with each other.
> 
> Just to round up the story. I am at the pub of my cousin, because: no WiFi at home. And thank God until now no one is here apart from me...
> 
> View attachment 3537797


It's going to work, Ludmilla!
Take your time. And congrats on your new IPad!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hermès? Which one ? Please , post a pic so that we can talk you into keeping it!
> Man has great taste!
> We are envious, remainsilly!
> And we send you lots of good thoughts and lots of hugs to kitty.



I must have missed that. Hermes? Wow. Gobsmacked here. 
Truly not a bag for everyone though. 
Any progress on the laptop/iPad merger?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hermès? Which one ? Please , post a pic so that we can talk you into keeping it!
> Man has great taste!
> We are envious, remainsilly!
> And we send you lots of good thoughts and lots of hugs to kitty.


Thanks.￼￼
Bag is gone. Did not take pic, sorry.
Was bit painful experience, as man was hurt I did not accept his gift.


Murphy47 said:


> I must have missed that. Hermes? Wow. Gobsmacked here.
> Truly not a bag for everyone though.


Agreed. Definitely not what everyone wants.
Some colors are beautiful, however.
Maybe something will work for me in future. But their bags generally are not my thing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.￼￼
> Bag is gone. Did not take pic, sorry.
> Was bit painful experience, as man was hurt I did not accept his gift.
> 
> Agreed. Definitely not what everyone wants.
> Some colors are beautiful, however.
> Maybe something will work for me in future. But their bags generally are not my thing.



They are truly gorgeous. But to me always seemed very formal. As I am not a formal person and don't work outside the home I would only carry it when I went out with the giver. And they cost too much to just sit around looking pretty. 
My hubbie and I have VERY different tastes in jewelry also. 
Last year he gave me a pair of 4ct blue topaz and diamond earring. Which were stunning. 
But since I am not going to a ball, they would have lain in my jewelry box unworn. 
It took quite awhile to explain that while these were THE MOST STUNNING EARRINGS EVER, that I wanted something really nice for EVERYDAY wear. Sparkly earring just didn't go with the Suburban mom outfit. 
Of course, I told him it was AWESOME to receive such a gorgeous present from him and he had wonderful taste. 
Hug hug kiss kiss. 
Then after he felt manly, I explained that the main fun when your husband buys you a present was SHOWING IT OFF. And I would look silly and pretentious wearing giant sparkly earrings at kids sports events, the grocery store, etc whilst wearing jeans and a puffy vest (my daily uniform). I compared it to getting a new big screen TV or giant grill, no fun if you can't show off to other guys, right? 
I told him I wanted to wear the special item he got me EVERYDAY and I couldn't do that with fancy earrings that sparkled. 
He thought about it for a bit, and we went to the jewelry store and picked out the coolest pair of gold and white gold earrings in the store, which of course I wear several times a week. 
What it really came down to was he considers me the most awesome woman in the world and he wanted me to have THE BEST. 
Once he understood the different types and kinds of BEST it has gone more smoothly. 
AND I wear the stuff he buys me more often. 
Tell him all the ladies on the forum are totally impressed that he made such an effort! Incredibly sweet and romantic of him. 
Hopefully it will all work out!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy, I love your decorations. Very pretty! I am the biggest Grinch ever as I do not decorate for Christmas at all. [emoji85]




Also, I love your stories about your hubbies getting you such gorgeous presents. They seem to be very kind and caring souls. Really hard not to accept their presents. But, yes if the presents do not work, it's better not to take them. Or exchange them for something more fitting.


So. After 7 (SEVEN!!!!!!) hours of swearing and death stares my Mac and the new iPad broke down and they are running smoothly, now. Ugh. I hate spending the weekend in such a way. But, hey I have to admit that I am sooooo proud that I got the f*#$•@^ stuff working all by myself. Yay! [emoji322][emoji3]

Here it is: Ms Goldie before she drove me crazy:


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Murphy, I love your decorations. Very pretty! I am the biggest Grinch ever as I do not decorate for Christmas at all. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3538473
> 
> 
> Also, I love your stories about your hubbies getting you such gorgeous presents. They seem to be very kind and caring souls. Really hard not to accept their presents. But, yes if the presents do not work, it's better not to take them. Or exchange them for something more fitting.
> 
> 
> So. After 7 (SEVEN!!!!!!) hours of swearing and death stares my Mac and the new iPad broke down and they are running smoothly, now. Ugh. I hate spending the weekend in such a way. But, hey I have to admit that I am sooooo proud that I got the f*#$•@^ stuff working all by myself. Yay! [emoji322][emoji3]
> 
> Here it is: Ms Goldie before she drove me crazy:
> 
> View attachment 3538475



The BEST color choice!!! 
Soooo glad you got it working. Celebration [emoji322] day [emoji482]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Murphy, I love your decorations. Very pretty! I am the biggest Grinch ever as I do not decorate for Christmas at all. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3538473
> 
> 
> Also, I love your stories about your hubbies getting you such gorgeous presents. They seem to be very kind and caring souls. Really hard not to accept their presents. But, yes if the presents do not work, it's better not to take them. Or exchange them for something more fitting.
> 
> 
> So. After 7 (SEVEN!!!!!!) hours of swearing and death stares my Mac and the new iPad broke down and they are running smoothly, now. Ugh. I hate spending the weekend in such a way. But, hey I have to admit that I am sooooo proud that I got the f*#$•@^ stuff working all by myself. Yay! [emoji322][emoji3]
> 
> Here it is: Ms Goldie before she drove me crazy:
> 
> View attachment 3538475



BTW I like holiday decorations, I just hate DEALING with them. I don't VERY often because cleanup is such a giant pain. 
I enjoy them much more at stores, taverns and hanging from the town center.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Murphy, I love your decorations. Very pretty! I am the biggest Grinch ever as I do not decorate for Christmas at all. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3538473
> 
> 
> Also, I love your stories about your hubbies getting you such gorgeous presents. They seem to be very kind and caring souls. Really hard not to accept their presents. But, yes if the presents do not work, it's better not to take them. Or exchange them for something more fitting.
> 
> 
> So. After 7 (SEVEN!!!!!!) hours of swearing and death stares my Mac and the new iPad broke down and they are running smoothly, now. Ugh. I hate spending the weekend in such a way. But, hey I have to admit that I am sooooo proud that I got the f*#$•@^ stuff working all by myself. Yay! [emoji322][emoji3]
> 
> Here it is: Ms Goldie before she drove me crazy:
> 
> View attachment 3538475


Good job, Ludmilla!
And the colour is stunning
Seven hours is nothing compared to the great result!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> He thought about it for a bit, and we went to the jewelry store and picked out the coolest pair of gold and white gold earrings in the store, which of course I wear several times a week.


Thank you, my friend. Good advice.

Would love to see pic of these earrings. Sound beautiful.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> But, hey I have to admit that I am sooooo proud that I got the f*#$•@^ stuff working all by myself. Yay!


I admit it--am in total awe of your mad skills.
So happy you got all things working!

My tech knowledge extends to threatening stuff with a hammer.
Until it behaves right.
Usually ends badly... & expensively...


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oh, bag is gone.
> Kind gesture, $$$$ wardrobe ornament.
> *He wants to visit boutique together, browse. But hermes bags don't squeeze my heart much.*
> Mulberry's revamp hit man hard, too. He's searching. Poor, sweet guy.


What about Louis Vuitton? Since Mulberry stopped being Mulberry, I've purchased 2 LV bags... neither of them canvas with logos, both of amazing heavenly leather. My first was a Capucines BB and my second (just last month) was a Montaigne BB. The price-point is high, but certainly no worse than Hermès. And no nonsense about a "waiting list," or having to butter up the SA with little purchases over time to be "permitted" to buy a bag. I've found that the people who work in the LV boutique are very helpful, and not at all snooty.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> They are truly gorgeous. But to me always seemed very formal. As I am not a formal person and don't work outside the home I would only carry it when I went out with the giver. And they cost too much to just sit around looking pretty.
> My hubbie and I have VERY different tastes in jewelry also.
> Last year he gave me a pair of 4ct blue topaz and diamond earring. Which were stunning.
> But since I am not going to a ball, they would have lain in my jewelry box unworn.
> It took quite awhile to explain that while these were THE MOST STUNNING EARRINGS EVER, that I wanted something really nice for EVERYDAY wear. Sparkly earring just didn't go with the Suburban mom outfit.
> Of course, I told him it was AWESOME to receive such a gorgeous present from him and he had wonderful taste.
> Hug hug kiss kiss.
> Then after he felt manly, I explained that the main fun when your husband buys you a present was SHOWING IT OFF. And I would look silly and pretentious wearing giant sparkly earrings at kids sports events, the grocery store, etc whilst wearing jeans and a puffy vest (my daily uniform). I compared it to getting a new big screen TV or giant grill, no fun if you can't show off to other guys, right?
> I told him I wanted to wear the special item he got me EVERYDAY and I couldn't do that with fancy earrings that sparkled.
> He thought about it for a bit, and we went to the jewelry store and picked out the coolest pair of gold and white gold earrings in the store, which of course I wear several times a week.
> What it really came down to was he considers me the most awesome woman in the world and he wanted me to have THE BEST.
> Once he understood the different types and kinds of BEST it has gone more smoothly.
> AND I wear the stuff he buys me more often.
> Tell him all the ladies on the forum are totally impressed that he made such an effort! Incredibly sweet and romantic of him.
> Hopefully it will all work out!


Brilliant, Murphy! Well done! I'll bet by the end of all your tap-dancing, the man was strutting like anything! Before you were a SAHM, were you a lawyer?


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Murphy, I love your decorations. Very pretty! I am the biggest Grinch ever as I do not decorate for Christmas at all. [emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3538473
> 
> 
> Also, I love your stories about your hubbies getting you such gorgeous presents. They seem to be very kind and caring souls. Really hard not to accept their presents. But, yes if the presents do not work, it's better not to take them. Or exchange them for something more fitting.
> 
> 
> So. After 7 (SEVEN!!!!!!) hours of swearing and death stares my Mac and the new iPad broke down and they are running smoothly, now. Ugh. I hate spending the weekend in such a way. But, hey I have to admit that I am sooooo proud that I got the f*#$•@^ stuff working all by myself. Yay! [emoji322][emoji3]
> 
> Here it is: Ms Goldie before she drove me crazy:
> 
> View attachment 3538475


Congratulations on getting it all working! Technology can be so frustrating, but how can we manage without it?


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Brilliant, Murphy! Well done! I'll bet by the end of all your tap-dancing, the man was strutting like anything! Before you were a SAHM, were you a lawyer?



I didn't last 3 months in pre-law. It didn't take me long to figure out that the law isn't FAIR; it's all about who argues the best. While I am good, I am not THAT good. 
The majority of my career I worked in the Hospitality industry. 
If you can get Chef to do what needs to be done, you can get anyone to see it your way.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> I didn't last 3 months in pre-law. It didn't take me long to figure out that the law isn't FAIR; it's all about who argues the best. While I am good, I am not THAT good.
> The majority of my career I worked in the Hospitality industry.
> *If you can get Chef to do what needs to be done, you can get anyone to see it your way*.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> BTW I like holiday decorations, I just hate DEALING with them. I don't VERY often because cleanup is such a giant pain.
> I enjoy them much more at stores, taverns and hanging from the town center.



This is totally me. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is totally me. [emoji3]



Kids don't like it. Find to do once in awhile. Of course they go off to London leaving me with the cleanup so it's better for them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The BEST color choice!!!
> Soooo glad you got it working. Celebration [emoji322] day [emoji482]





Mariapia said:


> Good job, Ludmilla!
> And the colour is stunning
> Seven hours is nothing compared to the great result!





remainsilly said:


> I admit it--am in total awe of your mad skills.
> So happy you got all things working!
> 
> My tech knowledge extends to threatening stuff with a hammer.
> Until it behaves right.
> Usually ends badly... & expensively...





ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on getting it all working! Technology can be so frustrating, but how can we manage without it?



Thank you, ladies. [emoji4] I am still amazed about myself. Hehehe. And we will not talk about the fact that I could have saved myself loads of troubles, if I had read the Apple support website before starting. [emoji85]
I am very much in love with the colour. Rosegold was the right choice. [emoji7] Thank you all for your advice. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Kids don't like it. Find to do once in awhile. Of course they go off to London leaving me with the cleanup so it's better for them.



Ha! Yes, I bet you need to do decorations with kids around.
Funny - you are still awake and I am already in the train to work. [emoji15]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies. [emoji4] I am still amazed about myself. Hehehe. And we will not talk about the fact that I could have saved myself loads of troubles, if I had read the Apple support website before starting. [emoji85]
> I am very much in love with the colour. Rosegold was the right choice. [emoji7] Thank you all for your advice. [emoji8]



Even if you had read the website no guarantee it would have gone any faster. 
Apple is over optimistic if you ask me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Even if you had read the website no guarantee it would have gone any faster.
> Apple is over optimistic if you ask me.



Hahaha. True. Apple is overoptimistic. [emoji23] And things never work intuitively.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> What about Louis Vuitton? Since Mulberry stopped being Mulberry, I've purchased 2 LV bags... neither of them canvas with logos, both of amazing heavenly leather. My first was a Capucines BB and my second (just last month) was a Montaigne BB. The price-point is high, but certainly no worse than Hermès. And no nonsense about a "waiting list," or having to butter up the SA with little purchases over time to be "permitted" to buy a bag. I've found that the people who work in the LV boutique are very helpful, and not at all snooty.



Funny how many Mulb ladies are looking at other brands now. I like Chloe very much. Unfortunately, most bags are way to heavy and also a bit to expensive for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Funny how many Mulb ladies are looking at other brands now. I like Chloe very much. Unfortunately, most bags are way to heavy and also a bit to expensive for me.


I totally agree!
A shame those lovely Chloé bags are so heavy. 
The leather is thick, that's why.... We also carry lots of things now and of course nearly all bags feel heavy.
You know what, Ludmilla? 
Signorina Postina is going to have a cousin...
I ordered a medium red one from Yoox yesterday morning....
Should arrive by the end of the week....
€294 instead of €480....Free shipping from Italy.
I am very excited...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree!
> A shame those lovely Chloé bags are so heavy.
> The leather is thick, that's why.... We also carry lots of things now and of course nearly all bags feel heavy.
> You know what, Ludmilla?
> Signorina Postina is going to have a cousin...
> I ordered a medium red one from Yoox yesterday morning....
> Should arrive by the end of the week....
> €294 instead of €480....Free shipping from Italy.
> I am very excited...



Sounds awesome!!!
Fantastic price. Can't wait for the reveal.


----------



## Mariapia

Here is a pic from Farfetch website....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree!
> A shame those lovely Chloé bags are so heavy.
> The leather is thick, that's why.... We also carry lots of things now and of course nearly all bags feel heavy.
> You know what, Ludmilla?
> Signorina Postina is going to have a cousin...
> I ordered a medium red one from Yoox yesterday morning....
> Should arrive by the end of the week....
> €294 instead of €480....Free shipping from Italy.
> I am very excited...





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3539166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from Farfetch website....



Yay! [emoji322] I remember that you have been looking for a Postina for quite a while now. The colour is AWESOME. Very festive. [emoji7]
Looking forward to a reveal. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3539166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic from Farfetch website....


 Red smooshy bag.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Funny how many Mulb ladies are looking at other brands now.


Sad.
Yet, the old beauties keep soldiering on in my collection.
So, may outlive us all.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! [emoji322] I remember that you have been looking for a Postina for quite a while now. The colour is AWESOME. Very festive. [emoji7]
> Looking forward to a reveal. [emoji3]


True,it has been on my wish list for at least two years.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sad.
> Yet, the old beauties keep soldiering on in my collection.
> So, may outlive us all.



Hopefully as I fear I won't get any Mulb in the near future. [emoji17]



Mariapia said:


> True,it has been on my wish list for at least two years.



I am so happy for you. Good things come to those who wait. [emoji173]️ Would love to carry my Postina tomorrow to celebrate the future arrival of her cousin, but she is too smal for work (as I have moaned over and over again. [emoji3]).
Do you know when your bag is going to arrive?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> True,it has been on my wish list for at least two years.



Wow. Has it been that long already?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hopefully as I fear I won't get any Mulb in the near future. [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> I am so happy for you. Good things come to those who wait. [emoji173]️ Would love to carry my Postina tomorrow to celebrate the future arrival of her cousin, but she is too smal for work (as I have moaned over and over again. [emoji3]).
> Do you know when your bag is going to arrive?


I am very patient....I can wait for a bag for years.....
Yoox said it would arrive by the end of the week.
Have you taken your lovely new bag to work?
About the Postina.....
Here, I see lots of ladies carrying two bags to work.
One they carry on the shoulder or crossbody, the second one is hand carried.
I suppose they use the first one to carry their personal items, the big one contents being  more prifessional if that makes sense.
What do you think? Signorina Postina would love it, I am sure....


----------



## Murphy47

Okay, so I just couldn't leave it alone. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Got a second little tree. More ornaments and window film that says Merry Christmas. 
Had hubbie disassemble the whole thing and start over. He really got into it.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Okay, so I just couldn't leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539712
> 
> Got a second little tree. More ornaments and window film that says Merry Christmas.
> Had hubbie disassemble the whole thing and start over. He really got into it.


Very festive!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Very festive!



Thank you! 
That's what the youngest said. Pleasant surprise for them  plus easy clean up for the hubbie. So it's all good!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Okay, so I just couldn't leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539712
> 
> Got a second little tree. More ornaments and window film that says Merry Christmas.
> Had hubbie disassemble the whole thing and start over. He really got into it.


Ah, the addictive quality of holiday decor.
Looks great!
Window film on mirror is brilliant.


----------



## remainsilly

I decorated a Santa dog, just for my islander friends.￼


He would rather eat leaves & pebbles than wear this thing, I'm sure.
Good dog.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I decorated a Santa dog, just for my islander friends.￼
> View attachment 3539777
> 
> He would rather eat leaves & pebbles than wear this thing, I'm sure.
> Good dog.



He IS looking rather dubious. 
As he is a Lone Star dog, maybe he need a Christmas Stetson?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I decorated a Santa dog, just for my islander friends.￼
> View attachment 3539777
> 
> He would rather eat leaves & pebbles than wear this thing, I'm sure.
> Good dog.


That dog is a gem!


----------



## Murphy47

It's a cold and gloomy St. Nicholas day here in the Middle. 
Would love to see some bag porn. What is everyone carrying today as we settle into winter? 
Plus, we must start planning our Boxing Day bash. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



These gentleman will be a available for the decorating committee.


----------



## Ludmilla

Very happy that the theee gentlemen are on their way to help us. Although I am not sure, if our landlord is going to approve.

It is cold and gloomy in South G, too. Funny enough thanks to construction work the lights went off for half an hour. [emoji58]

As for bag porn... My large Marcie is wearing me today:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I decorated a Santa dog, just for my islander friends.￼
> View attachment 3539777
> 
> He would rather eat leaves & pebbles than wear this thing, I'm sure.
> Good dog.



He is soooo cute. Our girls at the cantine had to wear the same hats today. Theirs were glittering. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Okay, so I just couldn't leave it alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3539712
> 
> Got a second little tree. More ornaments and window film that says Merry Christmas.
> Had hubbie disassemble the whole thing and start over. He really got into it.



I [emoji173]️ your decorations. Very pretty!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Very happy that the theee gentlemen are on their way to help us. Although I am not sure, if our landlord is going to approve.
> 
> It is cold and gloomy in South G, too. Funny enough thanks to construction work the lights went off for half an hour. [emoji58]
> 
> As for bag porn... My large Marcie is wearing me today:
> 
> View attachment 3540200



I guess it really is winter [emoji58]
Love that Marcie. Goes so well with just about everything. 
As for our landlord, I think he will adjust. We can probably find some fur lined bikinis for the guys to wear. Hee hee.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am very patient....I can wait for a bag for years.....
> Yoox said it would arrive by the end of the week.
> Have you taken your lovely new bag to work?
> About the Postina.....
> Here, I see lots of ladies carrying two bags to work.
> One they carry on the shoulder or crossbody, the second one is hand carried.
> I suppose they use the first one to carry their personal items, the big one contents being  more prifessional if that makes sense.
> What do you think? Signorina Postina would love it, I am sure....



Two bags are no fun on the train unfortunately. [emoji17] Ms Marcie is taking me out today. 
I have always trouble using a new bag right away. No idea why. [emoji85] Ms Swoopy is at home trying to get used to her new home. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Two bags are no fun on the train unfortunately. [emoji17] Ms Marcie is taking me out today.
> I have always trouble using a new bag right away. No idea why. [emoji85] Ms Swoopy is at home trying to get used to her new home. [emoji3]



I have to admire a new bag first too. Afraid to get It messed up. That usually goes away soon. Except with LV. Takes about a week to get brace enough to carry it. Unless it's raining. Then it takes longer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I guess it really is winter [emoji58]
> Love that Marcie. Goes so well with just about everything.
> As for our landlord, I think he will adjust. We can probably find some fur lined bikinis for the guys to wear. Hee hee.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] very good idea. Fur lined bikinis. I die.

I really love my Marcie. The colour is awesome and versatile and I think her previous owner never used her. I wish she was a tiny bit smaller, though. Because she is huge and heavy. But, bags are never perfect, are they?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have to admire a new bag first too. Afraid to get It messed up. That usually goes away soon. Except with LV. Takes about a week to get brace enough to carry it. Unless it's raining. Then it takes longer.



Yep. You are probably right. And as the weather isn't very pleasant at the moment....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] very good idea. Fur lined bikinis. I die.
> 
> I really love my Marcie. The colour is awesome and versatile and I think her previous owner never used her. I wish she was a tiny bit smaller, though. Because she is huge and heavy. But, bags are never perfect, are they?



I sometimes wish we could design our own. 
Perfect weight, perfect pockets, the right strap length. 
Sadly designers don't live the same life as the women they sell to and something gets lost in translation.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yep. You are probably right. And as the weather isn't very pleasant at the moment....



Not here either. So it's a nylon Vera Bradley for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I sometimes wish we could design our own.
> Perfect weight, perfect pockets, the right strap length.
> Sadly designers don't live the same life as the women they sell to and something gets lost in translation.



You are so right! Wish I could change my favorites to make them perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It's a cold and gloomy St. Nicholas day here in the Middle.
> Would love to see some bag porn. What is everyone carrying today as we settle into winter?
> Plus, we must start planning our Boxing Day bash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3540169
> 
> These gentleman will be a available for the decorating committee.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very happy that the theee gentlemen are on their way to help us. Although I am not sure, if our landlord is going to approve.
> 
> It is cold and gloomy in South G, too. Funny enough thanks to construction work the lights went off for half an hour. [emoji58]
> 
> As for bag porn... My large Marcie is wearing me today:
> 
> View attachment 3540200


I love your Marcie!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


>



Maybe a rockstud themed craft? Would love to get out the glue guns again [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] very good idea. Fur lined bikinis. I die.
> 
> I really love my Marcie. The colour is awesome and versatile and I think her previous owner never used her. I wish she was a tiny bit smaller, though. Because she is huge and heavy. But, bags are never perfect, are they?


No, the perfect bag doesn't exist, Ludmilla, and if it did.... would it mean we'd have only one bag in our closet?
Unthinkable!


----------



## Mariapia

While waiting for my Postina, I have decided to take Miss Berthille out today....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, the perfect bag doesn't exist, Ludmilla, and if it did.... would it mean we'd have only one bag in our closet?
> Unthinkable!



One bag? 
That's just wrong. 
If we found the perfect bag we would need it in at least 3 colors. 
Plus a nylon option for sports and theme parks.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> As for bag porn... My large Marcie is wearing me today:
> 
> View attachment 3540200


Love the bojo vibe & thick leather.
Also, layered sweater cuff effect you have going on is pretty.


Ludmilla said:


> I have always trouble using a new bag right away. No idea why.


Omg, am exact opposite! Must rush out immediately, taking new bag on Christening voyage. 
It is the 1 time I will be careful with bag.
Oh, but set zippy b on floor & then dropped her later, 1st voyage.￼
Naughty me.


Murphy47 said:


> Sadly designers don't live the same life as the women they sell to and something gets lost in translation.


We humans are sooooooo individual.
Who, realistically, could design around wonky shoulders & not liking certain tones of green?
We are lunatics, trying to run the asylum. Well, I am...


Murphy47 said:


> Maybe a rockstud themed craft? Would love to get out the glue guns again


I. am. so. there!!!!!!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3540222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While waiting for my Postina, I have decided to take Miss Berthille out today....


Very comforting shape/color. Great for Advent, when life gets hectic.
Postina's on her way!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi messenger bag porn.￼


Sloppy, cold weather. But festive days, nonetheless.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love your Marcie!





remainsilly said:


> Love the bojo vibe & thick leather.
> Also, layered sweater cuff effect you have going on is pretty.
> 
> Omg, am exact opposite! Must rush out immediately, taking new bag on Christening voyage.
> It is the 1 time I will be careful with bag.
> Oh, but set zippy b on floor & then dropped her later, 1st voyage.￼
> Naughty me.
> 
> We humans are sooooooo individual.
> Who, realistically, could design around wonky shoulders & not liking certain tones of green?
> We are lunatics, trying to run the asylum. Well, I am...
> 
> I. am. so. there!!!!!!
> 
> Very comforting shape/color. Great for Advent, when life gets hectic.
> Postina's on her way!!!!



Thank you, ladies. I've been worn by this bag since yesterday. And although I reaaaally want to carry her the whole week or forever I fear I need to change. She is so heavy. [emoji30] She is more comfortable for warmer days, because I can carry her more easily on the shoulder as I do not wear a thick coat then. A bit sad right now. [emoji17]
But lesson of today: on winter days with coats and scarves I need to take a bag with crossbody option. Because everything else will not sit on my shoulders. [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I decorated a Santa dog, just for my islander friends.￼
> View attachment 3539777
> 
> He would rather eat leaves & pebbles than wear this thing, I'm sure.
> Good dog.


EXTREMELY good (and patient) dog!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag porn.￼
> View attachment 3540319
> 
> Sloppy, cold weather. But festive days, nonetheless.


Ooooh... just look at the gloss on that leather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, the perfect bag doesn't exist, Ludmilla, and if it did.... would it mean we'd have only one bag in our closet?
> Unthinkable!





Murphy47 said:


> One bag?
> That's just wrong.
> If we found the perfect bag we would need it in at least 3 colors.
> Plus a nylon option for sports and theme parks.



Ha! Murphy you are very modest. [emoji3] If I found the perfect bag, I would need it in the following colours:
- at least two different shades of brown (caramel, beige, chocolate) and one brown suede bag
- black, because everyone needs a black bag [emoji6]
- dark blue
- strawberry/poppy red
- burgundy/oxblood
- a nice shade of green
- grey
- probably something in lilac/purple


And yes! Definitely some nylon options, too. [emoji23]

The question is - would we get tired of the perfect bag? Would we still look at other temptations? [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3540222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While waiting for my Postina, I have decided to take Miss Berthille out today....





remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag porn.￼
> View attachment 3540319
> 
> Sloppy, cold weather. But festive days, nonetheless.



Such lovely bags and fotos, ladies. I am totally into that kind of porn. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies. I've been worn by this bag since yesterday. And although I reaaaally want to carry her the whole week or forever I fear I need to change. She is so heavy. [emoji30] She is more comfortable for warmer days, because I can carry her more easily on the shoulder as I do not wear a thick coat then. A bit sad right now. [emoji17]
> But lesson of today: on winter days with coats and scarves I need to take a bag with crossbody option. Because everything else will not sit on my shoulders. [emoji3]



Wanted to add to the weight issue - I always hope that carrying heavy bags makes my arms/back/shoulders stronger. Like going to the gym. So, it would become easier to carry heavy bags. But, nope. Nothing like this ever happens. Unfair. [emoji58]


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> The question is - would we get tired of the perfect bag? *Would we still look at other temptations?* [emoji38]


Welllllllll... I'm married to the perfect man. Have been for over 38 years. And I'm *not* tired of him. Not in the least. But I won't deny that when I saw the post of the "three buff Santa dudes" I for sure looked! In fact, I switched to my computer glasses so that I could see them in better focus!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Murphy you are very modest. [emoji3] If I found the perfect bag, I would need it in the following colours:
> - at least two different shades of brown (caramel, beige, chocolate) and one brown suede bag
> - black, because everyone needs a black bag [emoji6]
> - dark blue
> - strawberry/poppy red
> - burgundy/oxblood
> - a nice shade of green
> - grey
> - probably something in lilac/purple
> 
> 
> And yes! Definitely some nylon options, too. [emoji23]
> 
> The question is - would we get tired of the perfect bag? Would we still look at other temptations? [emoji38]


My answer is yes! We would still look for another one....


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Ooooh... just look at the gloss on that leather!


I use this on my campomaggi:
https://www.marcopoloni.com/The-Best-Leather-Cream.htm
Its distressed leather dislikes collonil gel. Freaky thing.


Ludmilla said:


> *- at least two different shades of brown (caramel, beige, chocolate) and one brown suede bag*
> - probably something in lilac/purple


Your estimate of # brown tones is waaaaay too low, my friend.
Aw, purple.


Ludmilla said:


> Wanted to add to the weight issue - I always hope that carrying heavy bags makes my arms/back/shoulders stronger. Like going to the gym. So, it would become easier to carry heavy bags. But, nope. Nothing like this ever happens. Unfair. [emoji58]


Burdens rarely become less burdensome.
Even when we spin them with pretty lies to ourselves.￼
And yet, I also carry heavy bags.


ElainePG said:


> Welllllllll... I'm married to the perfect man. Have been for over 38 years. And I'm *not* tired of him. Not in the least. But I won't deny that when I saw the post of the "three buff Santa dudes" I for sure looked! In fact, I switched to my computer glasses so that I could see them in better focus!


Oooooooh! Interesting idea for comparison.
Am remembering every single time I patted another dog. Near my dog.
And his hurt death stare result.

Imagine man would feel similar. If I patted another man & said, "You have such silly ears! Yes you do!" Or whatnot.￼

But, my bags are chill. I can fondle & squeeze other bags all week--no response from the collection. No deathly hurt. Zip.

Perhaps my bags feel less commited to me?! 
Flirtatious scamps.
Or have extreme self-confidence in their own fine-a$$ leatheriness?
Jerks.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Welllllllll... I'm married to the perfect man. Have been for over 38 years. And I'm *not* tired of him. Not in the least. But I won't deny that when I saw the post of the "three buff Santa dudes" I for sure looked! In fact, I switched to my computer glasses so that I could see them in better focus!





Mariapia said:


> My answer is yes! We would still look for another one....



[emoji23][emoji23] Truer words have never been spoken!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I use this on my campomaggi:
> https://www.marcopoloni.com/The-Best-Leather-Cream.htm
> Its distressed leather dislikes collonil gel. Freaky thing.
> 
> Your estimate of # brown tones is waaaaay too low, my friend.
> Aw, purple.
> 
> Burdens rarely become less burdensome.
> Even when we spin them with pretty lies to ourselves.￼
> And yet, I also carry heavy bags.
> 
> Oooooooh! Interesting idea for comparison.
> Am remembering every single time I patted another dog. Near my dog.
> And his hurt death stare result.
> 
> Imagine man would feel similar. If I patted another man & said, "You have such silly ears! Yes you do!" Or whatnot.￼
> 
> But, my bags are chill. I can fondle & squeeze other bags all week--no response from the collection. No deathly hurt. Zip.
> 
> Perhaps my bags feel less commited to me?!
> Flirtatious scamps.
> Or have extreme self-confidence in their own fine-a$$ leatheriness?
> Jerks.



Distressed leather bags dislike collonil?! [emoji15] This. Is. Alarming. [emoji23]

Hahaha. Did you see? I wrote "two" brown tones followed by already 4 different brown tones. [emoji23] One cannot have enough brown bags. Even of the perfect one. [emoji6]

Hm. I really hoped pretty lies might help to make Ms Marcie lighter. Or at least myself stronger. [emoji3]

Hehehe. You never know if bags in their dustbags are sending death stares your way. [emoji3] Hehehe. Silly ears. [emoji23]


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Welllllllll... I'm married to the perfect man. Have been for over 38 years. And I'm *not* tired of him. Not in the least. But I won't deny that when I saw the post of the "three buff Santa dudes" I for sure looked! In fact, I switched to my computer glasses so that I could see them in better focus!



This is called "art appreciation". 
Just like in a museum you can look but no touch. [emoji41]


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> This is called "art appreciation".
> *Just like in a museum you can look but no touch*. [emoji41]


Exactly! No harm in looking! And appreciating!!!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Exactly! No harm in looking! And appreciating!!!



Yup. 
Plus they are way young. 
I don't want to hear "Thanks Mrs Smith".


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> Plus they are way young.
> I don't want to hear "Thanks Mrs Smith".


Oh, Lordy. Too true. 
I still remember the first time a young cashier called me "Ma'am" when I was in line at the supermarket. I wanted to cry... or smack him!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Oh, Lordy. Too true.
> I still remember the first time a young cashier called me "Ma'am" when I was in line at the supermarket. I wanted to cry... or smack him!



So very true. 
In most instances I prefer the respect. 
Not much worse than a 20 year old bimbette who try's to call you by your first name. Or "honey". 
But it's a bit different with hot guys. 
"Ma'am" ruins the fantasy.


----------



## Murphy47

Gotta love spell check. You would think Apple would have some grammar. 
I don't think I've ever seen "try's" before. Didn't know you could make a verb possessive. Argh.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Gotta love spell check. You would think Apple would have some grammar.
> I don't think I've ever seen "try's" before. Didn't know you could make a verb possessive. Argh.


Times are changing, Murphy.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Times are changing, Murphy.....



Very true. 
I love progress and technologies. 
The stuff that has been invented since I was in school is just amazing. And I am very into my "toys" from Apple. 
Bad grammar I just can't stand. 
Or a salesperson who needs a computer to give you the correct change for 2.80 when you give them 3.00. Seriously. I had to tell the girl it was .20!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Distressed leather bags dislike collonil?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This. Is. Alarming.


It looks dull & matte. Well, my campomaggi does.
The other product has bit of wax. To highlight all the ripples & distressing nicely.
But, its oils also darken leather for a time--so not used on my fancy-pants bags.

OMG, your entire rainbow of brown tones--
Perfect.


Murphy47 said:


> Or a salesperson who needs a computer to give you the correct change for 2.80 when you give them 3.00. Seriously. I had to tell the girl it was .20!!!


Last time I had this issue, was told such things now were called "cashier's math." And he hadn't studied that yet in school.


I loved how NZ prices would be $19.99. 
But there exists no penny/$.01 coin.
So, cashiers confided, as I stood there waiting for change, "It really means $20."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It looks dull & matte. Well, my campomaggi does.
> The other product has bit of wax. To highlight all the ripples & distressing nicely.
> But, its oils also darken leather for a time--so not used on my fancy-pants bags.
> 
> OMG, your entire rainbow of brown tones--
> Perfect.
> 
> Last time I had this issue, was told such things now were called "cashier's math." And he hadn't studied that yet in school.
> 
> 
> I loved how NZ prices would be $19.99.
> But there exists no penny/$.01 coin.
> So, cashiers confided, as I stood there waiting for change, "It really means $20."



And all those extra pennies add up. Sneaky.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> It looks dull & matte. Well, my campomaggi does.
> The other product has bit of wax. To highlight all the ripples & distressing nicely.
> But, its oils also darken leather for a time--so not used on my fancy-pants bags.
> 
> OMG, your entire rainbow of brown tones--
> Perfect.
> 
> Last time I had this issue, was told such things now were called "cashier's math." And he hadn't studied that yet in school.
> 
> 
> I loved how NZ prices would be $19.99.
> But there exists no penny/$.01 coin.
> So, cashiers confided, as I stood there waiting for change, "It really means $20."


Same in France, except that we have €/01 coins.....
It's always, 18.99 or even 9999,90....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Very true.
> I love progress and technologies.
> The stuff that has been invented since I was in school is just amazing. And I am very into my "toys" from Apple.
> Bad grammar I just can't stand.
> Or a salesperson who needs a computer to give you the correct change for 2.80 when you give them 3.00. Seriously. I had to tell the girl it was .20!!!


I love high tech too....
If I didn't love bags as much.... I would spend a lot of money on what you call those irresistible "Apple toys"


----------



## Ludmilla

You just have to love the announcements in our trains: "We have left the station with 22 minutes delay. I have no idea why, because no one could give me a valid reason. Obviously, communication isn't working today. Well, I cannot help it. Let's try to make some leeway."

10 minutes after that the heating went off. But, we were still moving. Back at home one hour late with cold feet. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You just have to love the announcements in our trains: "We have left the station with 22 minutes delay. I have no idea why, because no one could give me a valid reason. Obviously, communication isn't working today. Well, I cannot help it. Let's try to make some leeway."
> 
> 10 minutes after that the heating went off. But, we were still moving. Back at home one hour late with cold feet. [emoji16]



At least your home!!!!
My feet are cold and will be til April.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You just have to love the announcements in our trains: "We have left the station with 22 minutes delay. I have no idea why, because no one could give me a valid reason. Obviously, communication isn't working today. Well, I cannot help it. Let's try to make some leeway."
> 
> 10 minutes after that the heating went off. But, we were still moving. Back at home one hour late with cold feet. [emoji16]


I thought that only French passengers had to go through all this.....
I even remember the day when my train broke down and we had to wait for another train to..... push ours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> At least your home!!!!
> My feet are cold and will be til April.



And I am very happy about that!
Feet got a hot bath. Everyone is happy now. [emoji4]



Mariapia said:


> I thought that only French passengers had to go through all this.....
> I even remember the day when my train broke down and we had to wait for another train to..... push ours.



Ah. No. There is always something weird going on. Trains that break down, electric doors that do not close/open, children playing on the railroads, construction works, the list goes on. Today the electric wires were damaged. Not in our direction, but we suspect - because no one really knew - that they closed down the whole traffic because of that. [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> And I am very happy about that!
> Feet got a hot bath. Everyone is happy now. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Ah. No. There is always something weird going on. Trains that break down, electric doors that do not close/open, children playing on the railroads, construction works, the list goes on. Today the electric wires were damaged. Not in our direction, but we suspect - because no one really knew - that they closed down the whole traffic because of that. [emoji58]



Better to be safe I think even if it seems over cautious. 
Glad feet are warm again!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Better to be safe I think even if it seems over cautious.
> Glad feet are warm again!



Yes, absolutely. It was just funny to watch the traditional delay drama. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, absolutely. It was just funny to watch the traditional delay drama. [emoji3]



Well, men are DEFINITELY more dramatic than women. 
Every little thing is either FINE or THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT. 
No happy medium. 
Men are way more gossipy too. 
Too bad they can't work and flap their gums at the same time. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

So this is where my phone thinks I am today. Check the top of the photo.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> So this is where my phone thinks I am today. Check the top of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541709



Yup. 
No jet lag.


----------



## Mariapia

Beautiful! Prague is supposed to be one of the most beautiful European cities!


----------



## Murphy47

I have heard that. I would love to go. Maybe when the kids have flown the nest [emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You just have to love the announcements in our trains: "We have left the station with 22 minutes delay. I have no idea why, because no one could give me a valid reason. Obviously, communication isn't working today. Well, I cannot help it. Let's try to make some leeway."
> 
> 10 minutes after that the heating went off. But, we were still moving. Back at home one hour late with cold feet. [emoji16]


This sounds remarkably similar to my phone call, to a security service, yesterday.
Wherein I received an important number to call.
Followed by, "I haven't used this one for awhile. It may or may not work."
Omg, I felt secure. 

Glad you're home safe.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This sounds remarkably similar to my phone call, to a security service, yesterday.
> Wherein I received an important number to call.
> Followed by, "I haven't used this one for awhile. It may or may not work."
> Omg, I felt secure.
> 
> Glad you're home safe.


Did the number work, remainsilly?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well, men are DEFINITELY more dramatic than women.
> Every little thing is either FINE or THE END OF THE WORLD AS WE KNOW IT.
> No happy medium.
> Men are way more gossipy too.
> Too bad they can't work and flap their gums at the same time. [emoji6]



Hehehe. It was definitely a manly voice that shouted "f*$# those bloody trains!!!!!".


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So this is where my phone thinks I am today. Check the top of the photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3541709



Love that your phone shows you a little pic of the place where you are at the moment. [emoji6]
Do you have a special app? I would love to have a weather app like yours with cute pics.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. It was definitely a manly voice that shouted "f*$# those bloody trains!!!!!".



Always is. 
Women just don't talk like that as a rule. 
Men on the other hand will shout "Hey a$$hole, how ya doing?"  
This is considered a friendly greeting. 
Women would never say that to each other.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This sounds remarkably similar to my phone call, to a security service, yesterday.
> Wherein I received an important number to call.
> Followed by, "I haven't used this one for awhile. It may or may not work."
> Omg, I felt secure.
> 
> Glad you're home safe.



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Hope the number worked!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Always is.
> Women just don't talk like that as a rule.
> Men on the other hand will shout "Hey a$$hole, how ya doing?"
> This is considered a friendly greeting.
> Women would never say that to each other.



True. [emoji3]
If we experience such delays with open end option, only men start the shouting and storming off the train.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> True. [emoji3]
> If we experience such delays with open end option, only men start the shouting and storming off the train.



Yup. Too true. 
Most women would open a book or their briefcase and get some work done in the relative peace and quiet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Too true.
> Most women would open a book or their briefcase and get some work done in the relative peace and quiet.



Yep. 
But the shouting and storming and smashing the fist/foot against a train door is much more entertaining.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yep.
> But the shouting and storming and smashing the fist/foot against a train door is much more entertaining.



Always good for a laugh! Men are nothing if not entertaining.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today I am wearing my oldest leather bag. My dust pink Picard. I am going to the Christmas Market in the evening and I am always scared that someone might drop a hot wurstel or mulled wine over my bag. Therefore this one is seeing the light of day.




I do not use her very often anymore. Although she is pretty light, fits everything I need for work without being too huge. Somehow I do not feel the love anymore. And I am not sure why. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Always good for a laugh! Men are nothing if not entertaining.



Hehehe. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Always is.
> Women just don't talk like that as a rule.
> Men on the other hand will shout "Hey a$$hole, how ya doing?"
> This is considered a friendly greeting.
> Women would never say that to each other.


Hmmmm.. Times are changing here too....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am wearing my oldest leather bag. My dust pink Picard. I am going to the Christmas Market in the evening and I am always scared that someone might drop a hot wurstel or mulled wine over my bag. Therefore this one is seeing the light of day.
> 
> View attachment 3542929
> 
> 
> I do not use her very often anymore. Although she is pretty light, fits everything I need for work without being too huge. Somehow I do not feel the love anymore. And I am not sure why. [emoji17]



She is an oldie but a goodie! 
Glad she still serves a purpose even if she doesn't get out much.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am wearing my oldest leather bag. My dust pink Picard. I am going to the Christmas Market in the evening and I am always scared that someone might drop a hot wurstel or mulled wine over my bag. Therefore this one is seeing the light of day.
> 
> View attachment 3542929
> 
> 
> I do not use her very often anymore. Although she is pretty light, fits everything I need for work without being too huge. Somehow I do not feel the love anymore. And I am not sure why. [emoji17]


It's beautiful, Ludmilla.
I love the colour, the brown straps, the printed ( is that the right word?) leather, everything!
Enjoy your evening at the Christmas Market!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hmmmm.. Times are changing here too....



Some women have a bad mouth here, too. Esp. the younger ones. [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> She is an oldie but a goodie!
> Glad she still serves a purpose even if she doesn't get out much.





Mariapia said:


> It's beautiful, Ludmilla.
> I love the colour, the brown straps, the printed ( is that the right word?) leather, everything!
> Enjoy your evening at the Christmas Market!



Thank you, ladies. [emoji173]️ Got her in 2009 and carried her (as she was my only leather bag) for 2 years straight. Took her to all kind of events: work, pub, abroad, conferences, job interviews, weddings,.... [emoji15] Maybe it is the seven-year itch? Or the fact that I have so many other bags that distract me?
Cannot let her go, though. They don't do bags of that quality anymore. [emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Some women have a bad mouth here, too. Esp. the younger ones. [emoji15]



You are right about that. 
Girls are different now. Boys are too. Cursing and visible tattoos on both sexes. Doesn't make them bad, just scary looking. 
Glad for all the female empowerment and the fact that pay is getting closer to what men make. Not quite there yet tho.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You are right about that.
> Girls are different now. Boys are too. Cursing and visible tattoos on both sexes. Doesn't make them bad, just scary looking.
> Glad for all the female empowerment and the fact that pay is getting closer to what men make. Not quite there yet tho.



True. But, sometimes I do have the feeling that female empowerment is used as an "excuse" to behave badly. If this makes any sense. [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Just took a closer look at my old battlehorse. She does have some scars by now....








Not sure, if we can call this "patina".


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Did the number work, remainsilly?


I do not know.
Used my "female empowerment" to demand another option.
Which WOULD work. For certain.





Ludmilla said:


> Love that your phone shows you a little pic of the place where you are at the moment. [emoji6]
> Do you have a special app? I would love to have a weather app like yours with cute pics.


Is cute.
But I keep expecting South Park characters to appear in it.
Has similar, animated appearance.
Not a bad thing. 



Ludmilla said:


> True. But, sometimes I do have the feeling that female empowerment is used as an "excuse" to behave badly. If this makes any sense. [emoji85]


D@mn, my cunning strategy has been discovered!



Ludmilla said:


> Just took a closer look at my old battlehorse. She does have some scars by now....
> 
> View attachment 3542953
> 
> View attachment 3542956
> 
> View attachment 3542959
> 
> 
> Not sure, if we can call this "patina".


This is called, "Love."
Every truly loved thing develops scars & patches. To become Real.
Same as the Velveteen Rabbit.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Velveteen_Rabbit
Enjoy Christmas market!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Some women have a bad mouth here, too. Esp. the younger ones. [emoji15]


Exactly!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just took a closer look at my old battlehorse. She does have some scars by now....
> 
> View attachment 3542953
> 
> View attachment 3542956
> 
> View attachment 3542959
> 
> 
> Not sure, if we can call this "patina".


It's even more beautiful in the way it shows it has been used and loved....


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am wearing my oldest leather bag. My dust pink Picard. I am going to the Christmas Market in the evening and I am always scared that someone might drop a hot wurstel or mulled wine over my bag. Therefore this one is seeing the light of day.
> 
> View attachment 3542929
> 
> 
> I do not use her very often anymore. Although she is pretty light, fits everything I need for work without being too huge. Somehow I do not feel the love anymore. And I am not sure why. [emoji17]


The tooled leather is so pretty! And she is a perfect match to the lacework on your scarf.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello girls!
Seems everyone is out shopping....
Or looking for Christmas recipes...
Or stuck on a train somewhere...
Or waiting for a UPS gentleman
Tick the right box, ladies....


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> The tooled leather is so pretty! And she is a perfect match to the lacework on your scarf.



Thank you so much, Elaine. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello girls!
> Seems everyone is out shopping....
> Or looking for Christmas recipes...
> Or stuck on a train somewhere...
> Or waiting for a UPS gentleman
> Tick the right box, ladies....



Guess I have to tick several boxes... [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Good grief. Christmas shopping can be a shocking adventure. Esp. if you are out and about with my sis. [emoji43]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello girls!
> Seems everyone is out shopping....
> Or looking for Christmas recipes...
> Or stuck on a train somewhere...
> Or waiting for a UPS gentleman
> Tick the right box, ladies....



Is your Postina here, yet?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Is your Postina here, yet?





Ludmilla said:


> Guess I have to tick several boxes... [emoji3]





Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. Christmas shopping can be a shocking adventure. Esp. if you are out and about with my sis. [emoji43]





Ludmilla said:


> Is your Postina here, yet?


----------



## Mariapia

Guess I made a mistake....Not very good at doing multi quotes and replying...
So, back to serious matters...
What did you and your sister buy today, Ludmlla?
Did you find what you were looking for?
My Postina is still in Italy....."In preparation " they say ...
Well, well....I can wait .It's not as if I had no bags at all....
But .....  You know what I mean...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Guess I made a mistake....Not very good at doing multi quotes and replying...
> So, back to serious matters...
> What did you and your sister buy today, Ludmlla?
> Did you find what you were looking for?
> My Postina is still in Italy....."In preparation " they say ...
> Well, well....I can wait .It's not as if I had no bags at all....
> But .....  You know what I mean...



Ugh. Italian companies and mailing service. If I remember correctly I never got a tracking number of my Postina... She was "in preperation" until she got here. Hope you get your Postina, soon!

We were looking for a cardigan for my father. Seems like it is impossible to get a decent cardigan made from wool without zippers but with buttons for elderly gentlemen. [emoji58] We found one, but they did not have his size. Probably we are going to order it.

Yesterday, I saw a Mini Marcie in suede in the shopping  window of the boutique that carries Chloe. Went there to take a closer look. [emoji7] Hurried  away to meet my sister and on the way to the restaurant showed her the bag in the window. She wanted to take a closer look, too. When the SA came my sister told her that we are going to take the bag. I nearly fainted. Mini Marcie i my Christmas present. [emoji85][emoji87][emoji85]




So, we did not find what we were looking for (cardigan), but we found something else. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello girls!
> Seems everyone is out shopping....
> Or looking for Christmas recipes...
> Or stuck on a train somewhere...
> Or waiting for a UPS gentleman
> Tick the right box, ladies....



Was out Christmas shopping. Home now. Will wrap later when everyone is gone. 
I know all my Christmas recipes by heart but did pay some bills online. 
No trains here. Does stuck in traffic in my tiny SUV because of stupid people texting count?
Waiting for UPS man? Nope. He's upstairs asleep. Hee hee.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Italian companies and mailing service. If I remember correctly I never got a tracking number of my Postina... She was "in preperation" until she got here. Hope you get your Postina, soon!
> 
> We were looking for a cardigan for my father. Seems like it is impossible to get a decent cardigan made from wool without zippers but with buttons for elderly gentlemen. [emoji58] We found one, but they did not have his size. Probably we are going to order it.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw a Mini Marcie in suede in the shopping  window of the boutique that carries Chloe. Went there to take a closer look. [emoji7] Hurried  away to meet my sister and on the way to the restaurant showed her the bag in the window. She wanted to take a closer look, too. When the SA came my sister told her that we are going to take the bag. I nearly fainted. Mini Marcie i my Christmas present. [emoji85][emoji87][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3544113
> 
> 
> So, we did not find what we were looking for (cardigan), but we found something else. [emoji38]



That bag is just so perfect! What a happy Christmas present! 
Men's cardigans can be such a challenge. Men always say it doesn't matter what you get them, but it DOES. 
Have you been to any Christmas markets? 
I watch all the specials on PBS and they just look sooo fun. 
The hosts are always more chatty after sampling the beverages on offer. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Italian companies and mailing service. If I remember correctly I never got a tracking number of my Postina... She was "in preperation" until she got here. Hope you get your Postina, soon!
> 
> We were looking for a cardigan for my father. Seems like it is impossible to get a decent cardigan made from wool without zippers but with buttons for elderly gentlemen. [emoji58] We found one, but they did not have his size. Probably we are going to order it.
> 
> Yesterday, I saw a Mini Marcie in suede in the shopping  window of the boutique that carries Chloe. Went there to take a closer look. [emoji7] Hurried  away to meet my sister and on the way to the restaurant showed her the bag in the window. She wanted to take a closer look, too. When the SA came my sister told her that we are going to take the bag. I nearly fainted. Mini Marcie i my Christmas present. [emoji85][emoji87][emoji85]
> 
> View attachment 3544113
> 
> 
> So, we did not find what we were looking for (cardigan), but we found something else. [emoji38]


What a wonderful gift from your sister, Ludmilla,!
It's adorable and that colour.... 
You must have jumped up and down when you realized Mini Marcie was going to be yours!
 I love it! Chloé bags are wonderful.
I am sure you will find your dad's cardigan. Can the boutique order one for Christmas?
Maybe they can ask another shop to send them one?

I hope my Postina will arrive before Christmas....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Was out Christmas shopping. Home now. Will wrap later when everyone is gone.
> I know all my Christmas recipes by heart but did pay some bills online.
> No trains here. Does stuck in traffic in my tiny SUV because of stupid people texting count?
> Waiting for UPS man? Nope. He's upstairs asleep. Hee hee.



Oh, you have been busy! I still have not a single present. I feel so bad. [emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Was out Christmas shopping. Home now. Will wrap later when everyone is gone.
> I know all my Christmas recipes by heart but did pay some bills online.
> No trains here. Does stuck in traffic in my tiny SUV because of stupid people texting count?
> Waiting for UPS man? Nope. He's upstairs asleep. Hee hee.


Yes stuck in traffic counts...
Congrats on the shopping and ....the bills..
I know you have a UPS gentleman in your life...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, you have been busy! I still have not a single present. I feel so bad. [emoji17]



Don't feel bad. It all gets done somehow. 
I have to get mine done early since the family Christmas is on the 18th due to mom and the girls going to London.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes stuck in traffic counts...
> Congrats on the shopping and ....the bills..
> I know you have a UPS gentleman in your life...



Lucky for me he looks good in brown! 
He will soon be loosing his holiday spirit however. 12 hour days do that.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What a wonderful gift from your sister, Ludmilla,!
> It's adorable and that colour....
> You must have jumped up and down when you realized Mini Marcie was going to be yours!
> I love it! Chloé bags are wonderful.
> I am sure you will find your dad's cardigan. Can the boutique order one for Christmas?
> Maybe they can ask another shop to send them one?
> 
> I hope my Postina will arrive before Christmas....



Me too! Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, you have been busy! I still have not a single present. I feel so bad. [emoji17]


Don't be upset....
You still have time. I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That bag is just so perfect! What a happy Christmas present!
> Men's cardigans can be such a challenge. Men always say it doesn't matter what you get them, but it DOES.
> Have you been to any Christmas markets?
> I watch all the specials on PBS and they just look sooo fun.
> The hosts are always more chatty after sampling the beverages on offer. [emoji6]



Thank you. I am feeling like a true Bond girl now. [emoji85] And I am still a bit overwhelmed.

Oh God, yes. Buying stuff for men is tricky. They are not very flexible regarding clothes. If the new cardigan is not like the old cardigan it is bad. And will sleep in the wardrobe forever.

Yes. We went to the Christmas Market yesterday. Had some wurstel and a "Hot Toddy" - tea with whiskey. I also had mulled wine. Hehehe. Yep, you do get chatty after certain hot beverages.

Today there were too many people around. We skipped the market


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Don't feel bad. It all gets done somehow.
> I have to get mine done early since the family Christmas is on the 18th due to mom and the girls going to London.


Don't forget to ask them to bring back the Burberry bear!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. I am feeling like a true Bond girl now. [emoji85] And I am still a bit overwhelmed.
> 
> Oh God, yes. Buying stuff for men is tricky. They are not very flexible regarding clothes. If the new cardigan is not like the old cardigan it is bad. And will sleep in the wardrobe forever.
> 
> Yes. We went to the Christmas Market yesterday. Had some wurstel and a "Hot Toddy" - tea with whiskey. I also had mulled wine. Hehehe. Yep, you do get chatty after certain hot beverages.
> 
> Today there were too many people around. We skipped the market



Probably wise. Weekends are just packed I bet.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Don't forget to ask them to bring back the Burberry bear!



It's on my list. Probably more than they can spend so I will probably get a cute bear dressed as a Beefeater or some such.  
I will love it just the same.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a wonderful gift from your sister, Ludmilla,!
> It's adorable and that colour....
> You must have jumped up and down when you realized Mini Marcie was going to be yours!
> I love it! Chloé bags are wonderful.
> I am sure you will find your dad's cardigan. Can the boutique order one for Christmas?
> Maybe they can ask another shop to send them one?
> 
> I hope my Postina will arrive before Christmas....



Thank you! I was too shocked to do some serious jumping. [emoji3]
She is my first suede bag... That leather is so lovely. Chloe does make nice bags for sure.

Yes, the boutique can order the cardigan from another one. But, there is a conference with my mother needed as the cardigan us taupe with dark blue bottons. Could be too modern for my father's taste. I think we are going to get it anyways. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Don't feel bad. It all gets done somehow.
> I have to get mine done early since the family Christmas is on the 18th due to mom and the girls going to London.





Mariapia said:


> Don't be upset....
> You still have time. I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet.....



Every year I want to do the shopping long before Christmas. It just never happens... [emoji58]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I was too shocked to do some serious jumping. [emoji3]
> She is my first suede bag... That leather is so lovely. Chloe does make nice bags for sure.
> 
> Yes, the boutique can order the cardigan from another one. But, there is a conference with my mother needed as the cardigan us taupe with dark blue bottons. Could be too modern for my father's taste. I think we are going to get it anyways. [emoji3]



Sounds nice! 
When I have doubts about a gift being "too modern" I always have the kids give it. 
Grandparents will wear almost anything if the grandkids picked it. At least in my family.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Every year I want to do the shopping long before Christmas. It just never happens... [emoji58]



Shoot. My mom starts the day she gets back from her Christmas trip. 
The challenge becomes remembering where she hid it [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Probably wise. Weekends are just packed I bet.



Weekends are really evil. You have to love humanity a lot to go there during the weekend. [emoji3]



Murphy47 said:


> It's on my list. Probably more than they can spend so I will probably get a cute bear dressed as a Beefeater or some such.
> I will love it just the same.



The Beefeater bears are very cute, too! I keep my fingers crossed that they are getting you a esp. cute bear. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hello girls!
> Seems everyone is out shopping....
> Or looking for Christmas recipes...
> Or stuck on a train somewhere...
> Or waiting for a UPS gentleman
> Tick the right box, ladies....


Where's the box for choosing a new hairstylist? Because mine has too much personal drama to keep cuts consistent month to month?
Before I went to NZ, baby chicken fluff head cut.
This month, possibly a stacked bob with swollen alien-head effect.
The new stylist had a FIT over my campomaggi bag--"I love seeing stuff not everyone else has. That Michael Kors, so over that....omg, you have the matching wallet, too!"
She may be a keeper.￼
Though I fear my side-covering-ear-hair-stuff is uneven. Meh. I'll live.


Mariapia said:


> My Postina is still in Italy....."In preparation " they say ...


I just got notification that a Christmas gift I ordered, 5 weeks ago, finally shipped. Had given up hope.
It's an odd universe.


Ludmilla said:


> When the SA came my sister told her that we are going to take the bag. I nearly fainted. Mini Marcie i my Christmas present.


HOLY MOTHER OF DELICIOUS SUEDE!
This is sooooooo perfect. What a lovely gift & bag.
Enjoy, my friend.


Murphy47 said:


> Does stuck in traffic in my tiny SUV because of stupid people texting count?


Oh yes. It counts.
As does avoiding altercations with the aisle shuffling zombies in stores.
And not asking why the woman customer at starbucks is wearing a onesie snowman suit thing.(?!)
Again, definitely an odd universe.

But, here's sunshine bag porn. With a side order of ginger loaf.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Weekends are really evil. You have to love humanity a lot to go there during the weekend. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> The Beefeater bears are very cute, too! I keep my fingers crossed that they are getting you a esp. cute bear. [emoji4]



I do not love humanity that much. Ever. Just select people.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds nice!
> When I have doubts about a gift being "too modern" I always have the kids give it.
> Grandparents will wear almost anything if the grandkids picked it. At least in my family.



Hehehe. We should try this. [emoji3]



Murphy47 said:


> Shoot. My mom starts the day she gets back from her Christmas trip.
> The challenge becomes remembering where she hid it [emoji12]



Hm. I think I know more mothers with the same issues. Once we found Easter candies in August. She forgot that she had bought them.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. We should try this. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Hm. I think I know more mothers with the same issues. Once we found Easter candies in August. She forgot that she had bought them.



Prepackaged candy has a half life similar to a Twinkie, so it was probably fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Where's the box for choosing a new hairstylist? Because mine has too much personal drama to keep cuts consistent month to month?
> Before I went to NZ, baby chicken fluff head cut.
> This month, possibly a stacked bob with swollen alien-head effect.
> The new stylist had a FIT over my campomaggi bag--"I love seeing stuff not everyone else has. That Michael Kors, so over that....omg, you have the matching wallet, too!"
> She may be a keeper.￼
> Though I fear my side-covering-ear-hair-stuff is uneven. Meh. I'll live.
> 
> I just got notification that a Christmas gift I ordered, 5 weeks ago, finally shipped. Had given up hope.
> It's an odd universe.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF DELICIOUS SUEDE!
> This is sooooooo perfect. What a lovely gift & bag.
> Enjoy, my friend.
> 
> Oh yes. It counts.
> As does avoiding altercations with the aisle shuffling zombies in stores.
> And not asking why the woman customer at starbucks is wearing a onesie snowman suit thing.(?!)
> Again, definitely an odd universe.
> 
> But, here's sunshine bag porn. With a side order of ginger loaf.
> View attachment 3544145



Oh wow... I am very happy that I do not need to visit hair stylists too often. Though, I really think that the new one is a keeper. She shows taste in bags. [emoji3]

Thank you for the suede love. [emoji173]️ Bag is confiscated until Christmas Eve. [emoji16] Patience is needed now.

Love your Campomaggi. [emoji7] Very pretty and happy in the sun.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Prepackaged candy has a half life similar to a Twinkie, so it was probably fine.



Yes, it was. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Where's the box for choosing a new hairstylist? Because mine has too much personal drama to keep cuts consistent month to month?
> Before I went to NZ, baby chicken fluff head cut.
> This month, possibly a stacked bob with swollen alien-head effect.
> The new stylist had a FIT over my campomaggi bag--"I love seeing stuff not everyone else has. That Michael Kors, so over that....omg, you have the matching wallet, too!"
> She may be a keeper.￼
> Though I fear my side-covering-ear-hair-stuff is uneven. Meh. I'll live.
> 
> I just got notification that a Christmas gift I ordered, 5 weeks ago, finally shipped. Had given up hope.
> It's an odd universe.
> 
> HOLY MOTHER OF DELICIOUS SUEDE!
> This is sooooooo perfect. What a lovely gift & bag.
> Enjoy, my friend.
> 
> Oh yes. It counts.
> As does avoiding altercations with the aisle shuffling zombies in stores.
> And not asking why the woman customer at starbucks is wearing a onesie snowman suit thing.(?!)
> Again, definitely an odd universe.
> 
> But, here's sunshine bag porn. With a side order of ginger loaf.
> View attachment 3544145



I have been growing my hair out for 6 months now and I am AFRAID to go to the stylist for the very reasons you mentioned. 
I just keep twisting in up in new and different combos.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I was too shocked to do some serious jumping. [emoji3]
> She is my first suede bag... That leather is so lovely. Chloe does make nice bags for sure.
> 
> Yes, the boutique can order the cardigan from another one. But, there is a conference with my mother needed as the cardigan us taupe with dark blue bottons. Could be too modern for my father's taste. I think we are going to get it anyways. [emoji3]


Taupe and dark blue buttons? He will love it!
Once I bought my father a Lacoste polo shirt....
Know what he said ? " That crocodile has nothing to do on that shirt!"
He took a pair of scissors and.... cut it.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Taupe and dark blue buttons? He will love it!
> Once I bought my father a Lacoste polo shirt....
> Know what he said ? " That crocodile has nothing to do on that shirt!"
> He took a pair of scissors and.... cut it.....



[emoji15]OMG. I have now words.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I have been growing my hair out for 6 months now and I am AFRAID to go to the stylist for the very reasons you mentioned.
> I just keep twisting in up in new and different combos.


Reminds me of growing out my hair for 6 months.
Visiting new stylist--who decided I NEEDED a sling bob. One of these:
https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u...c/c0/539cc09a59ba861451bcd26af56d3100.jpg&f=1
Stupidly, I agreed.(with my thick, wavy hair & refusal to use either styling machines or products)
And had re-cut 2 days later. By someone else.

Learn hair type & face shape.
Google those, find photos of cuts to suit.
A good stylist can tell by photo if cut will work for you. And will say so.

I am particular about certain things, not all.
But what I AM particular about is insane minutia. 


Mariapia said:


> Know what he said ? " That crocodile has nothing to do on that shirt!"
> He took a pair of scissors and.... cut it.....


Fathers are great for these reality checks.
And some laughs.
Gotta love em.


----------



## Murphy47

Once again ladies, my phone thinks I am in Prague. 
I googled some photos and it looks awesome. Sort of wish I was actually there!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Taupe and dark blue buttons? He will love it!
> Once I bought my father a Lacoste polo shirt....
> Know what he said ? " That crocodile has nothing to do on that shirt!"
> He took a pair of scissors and.... cut it.....



Sounds exactly like my father... [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Once again ladies, my phone thinks I am in Prague.
> I googled some photos and it looks awesome. Sort of wish I was actually there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544672



Perhaps your phone wants to give you some holiday suggestions. [emoji3]
Prague should be very nice at this time of the year. I want to visit that city one day. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds exactly like my father... [emoji15]



Of course it does. It sounds like most everyone's father. 
Dads are like that. 
"Close the door" 
Turn down the furnace. 
Lights off when you leave a room. 
What's funny is when you reach a certain age, you start hearing those words come out of your own mouth.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Perhaps your phone wants to give you some holiday suggestions. [emoji3]
> Prague should be very nice at this time of the year. I want to visit that city one day. [emoji4]



I would love to go to Prague. Looks so gorgeous this time of year. 
College tuition will put that dream on hold for a few years. 
Luckily, the city isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Of course it does. It sounds like most everyone's father.
> Dads are like that.
> "Close the door"
> Turn down the furnace.
> Lights off when you leave a room.
> What's funny is when you reach a certain age, you start hearing those words come out of your own mouth.



[emoji15] OMG. Fathers are all the same! They freeze us to death (my mother has a cold at the moment, because the heating is only here for aesthetics), keep shutting the lights and doors when you leave the room for one second. [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I would love to go to Prague. Looks so gorgeous this time of year.
> College tuition will put that dream on hold for a few years.
> Luckily, the city isn't going anywhere.



Prague will definitely wait for you!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Once again ladies, my phone thinks I am in Prague.
> I googled some photos and it looks awesome. Sort of wish I was actually there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3544672


I think I see Kenny, flying towards the phone-version city...
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...QbyXKxJ9rpOHSji3sYutfD5YGCCaG5waIjqrDezboCbbu


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I would love to go to Prague. Looks so gorgeous this time of year.
> College tuition will put that dream on hold for a few years.
> Luckily, the city isn't going anywhere.


I wouldn't go in winter.... Too cold.
A friend of mine went in summer.... and the city was flooded...
Better wait for global warming to get there....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I wouldn't go in winter.... Too cold.
> A friend of mine went in summer.... and the city was flooded...
> Better wait for global warming to get there....



Spring. I'm thinking late spring. Floods are usually over. Weather is warm but not hot. Flowers are usually in bloom. 
Maybe we should think about having an "island" getaway there?


----------



## ElainePG

Me: I'll be ready to leave in a minute. I have to change handbags.
DH: What bag are you switching into?
Me: Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater.
DH: That sounds like the name of a horse running in the Kentucky Derby!
Me:


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Me: I'll be ready to leave in a minute. I have to change handbags.
> DH: What bag are you switching into?
> Me: Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater.
> DH: That sounds like the name of a horse running in the Kentucky Derby!
> Me:



That is just TOO funny.  
DH is totally right, it does sound like a Derby horse name.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Me: I'll be ready to leave in a minute. I have to change handbags.
> DH: What bag are you switching into?
> Me: Mulberry Double-Zip Bayswater.
> DH: That sounds like the name of a horse running in the Kentucky Derby!
> Me:



When Ludmilla invented abbreviated bag  name, "zippy b," life with mine became much less bizarre.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> When Ludmilla invented abbreviated bag  name, "zippy b," life with mine became much less bizarre.


Good one... I'll have to use it from now on!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> When Ludmilla invented abbreviated bag  name, "zippy b," life with mine became much less bizarre.


I love abbreviations myself....
When I was in England my colleagues  and I alluded to our two morning  and afternoon bus schedules by naming them BBB1 or BB2
Better to catch BB1 in the morning, the next one, BBB2, wouldn't have allowed us to have a cup of tea before starting work.....
Same in the afternoon. We rushed out of the office to get BBB1.... just to get a cup of tea in town before going home...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love abbreviations myself....
> When I was in England my colleagues  and I alluded to our two morning  and afternoon bus schedules by naming them BBB1 or BB2
> Better to catch BB1 in the morning, the next one, BBB2, wouldn't have allowed us to have a cup of tea before starting work.....
> Same in the afternoon. We rushed out of the office to get BBB1.... just to get a cup of tea in town before going home...



Big on abbreviations and nicknames too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Spring. I'm thinking late spring. Floods are usually over. Weather is warm but not hot. Flowers are usually in bloom.
> Maybe we should think about having an "island" getaway there?



I will be so there at the getaway! [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> When Ludmilla invented abbreviated bag  name, "zippy b," life with mine became much less bizarre.





ElainePG said:


> Good one... I'll have to use it from now on!



 I am blushing. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love abbreviations myself....
> When I was in England my colleagues  and I alluded to our two morning  and afternoon bus schedules by naming them BBB1 or BB2
> Better to catch BB1 in the morning, the next one, BBB2, wouldn't have allowed us to have a cup of tea before starting work.....
> Same in the afternoon. We rushed out of the office to get BBB1.... just to get a cup of tea in town before going home...



Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Running some quick errands with one of my Picards and a green scarf. Already dark outside at 4:30pm.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Running some quick errands with one of my Picards and a green scarf. Already dark outside at 4:30pm.
> 
> View attachment 3545515



Awesome color combo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome color combo!



Thank you. [emoji4] I really like brown and green together.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] I really like brown and green together.



Very stylish.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Running some quick errands with one of my Picards and a green scarf. Already dark outside at 4:30pm.
> 
> View attachment 3545515


Kenny offers hot chocolate to adorable bag charm(owl?).
http://pre05.deviantart.net/9304/th...poses___kenny_24_by_megasupermoon-d6dmbdr.jpg
And has met his big-eyed soulmate.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. [emoji4] I really like brown and green together.


Happy/steady colors, as a tree.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Running some quick errands with one of my Picards and a green scarf. Already dark outside at 4:30pm.
> 
> View attachment 3545515


I had never seen this lovely Picard!
Wow! It must have cheered you up! It's dark here too at 4.30....
I took out my Chanel today..... and tomorrow it will be my red Minelli's turn.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3545560
> 
> I had never seen this lovely Picard!
> Wow! It must have cheered you up! It's dark here too at 4.30....
> I took out my Chanel today..... and tomorrow it will be my red Minelli's turn.



Love it [emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3545560
> 
> I had never seen this lovely Picard!
> Wow! It must have cheered you up! It's dark here too at 4.30....
> I took out my Chanel today..... and tomorrow it will be my red Minelli's turn.



Hey, RS, can I borrow those ninjas?


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you, ladies!
Yesterday, I walked past a shop with a few used bags on display.
In fact, there was an auction sale in the afternoon.
I had seen a 40 cm LV Speedy in excellent condition.
I asked a friend to attend the auction  with me.
Long story short, my friend had to leave maybe fifteen minutes before "my" bag's turn...
The organizer of the sale said 
" We have an Internet offer on his bag. €170!
Anyone here interested? €180?"
I had a sort of panick attack. Much too shy..... to say "Me"
I didn't say anything.... The person on the Internet got it for €170!
I was devastated. Angry with myself.... and with my friend who is used to auction sales and would have bid for me....
See how childish I am?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you, ladies!
> Yesterday, I walked past a shop with a few used bags on display.
> In fact, there was an auction sale in the afternoon.
> I had seen a 40 cm LV Speedy in excellent condition.
> I asked a friend to attend the auction  with me.
> Long story short, my friend had to leave maybe fifteen minutes before "my" bag's turn...
> The organizer of the sale said
> " We have an Internet offer on his bag. €170!
> Anyone here interested? €180?"
> I had a sort of panick attack. Much too shy..... to say "Me"
> I didn't say anything.... The person on the Internet got it for €170!
> I was devastated. Angry with myself.... and with my friend who is used to auction sales and would have bid for me....
> See how childish I am?



[emoji53]
Well, that's a hard one to get over. 
Really good price on a preloved Speedy. 
40cm is a HUGE bag though. 
I tried one on in the boutique and it was wider than I am. 
Too big for a handbag yet not really big enough for luggage. The opening isn't really large enough to be practical unless you are very careful getting things in and out. I found the slipper to be scratchy on my thin skinned hands. 
Plus the handle drop wasn't very large necessitating the purchase of a cross body strap. 
While sad to miss a "deal" maybe it wasn't the right bag for you?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> [emoji53]
> Well, that's a hard one to get over.
> Really good price on a preloved Speedy.
> 40cm is a HUGE bag though.
> I tried one on in the boutique and it was wider than I am.
> Too big for a handbag yet not really big enough for luggage. The opening isn't really large enough to be practical unless you are very careful getting things in and out. I found the slipper to be scratchy on my thin skinned hands.
> Plus the handle drop wasn't very large necessitating the purchase of a cross body strap.
> While sad to miss a "deal" maybe it wasn't the right bag for you?


It didn't look that big to me, Murphy....But thank you for the review.... It really helps me to feel better!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Hey, RS, can I borrow those ninjas?


I know--that red tone!
Unfortunately, my cut-rate ninja squad is moody today.
And having grumpy naps with their teddy bears
https://cdn.drawception.com/images/panels/2012/4-4/27TqmwLHtG-6.png
Maybe next week, they'll leap into action...


Mariapia said:


> I was devastated. Angry with myself.... and with my friend who is used to auction sales and would have bid for me....
> See how childish I am?


Thoughts of the postina will soothe your thoughts.￼￼

I found bag I like on poshmark.
But am too alarmed to buy.
Especially after reading tpf poshmark reviews.￼
Tragic.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It didn't look that big to me, Murphy....But thank you for the review.... It really helps me to feel better!



It's hard to miss out sometimes on "deals". 
If it had been the perfect one you probably would have been leaping over people to get to the front shouting "me me me". [emoji41]
40 cm is large enough to need its own seat on the train.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I know--that red tone!
> Unfortunately, my cut-rate ninja squad is moody today.
> And having grumpy naps with their teddy bears
> https://cdn.drawception.com/images/panels/2012/4-4/27TqmwLHtG-6.png
> Maybe next week, they'll leap into action...
> 
> Thoughts of the postina will soothe your thoughts.￼￼
> 
> I found bag I like on poshmark.
> But am too alarmed to buy.
> Especially after reading tpf poshmark reviews.￼
> Tragic.



Share reviews plz


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Share reviews plz


http://forum.purseblog.com/threads/does-anyone-use-poshmark.780202/
I read most recent, last page of thread.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It didn't look that big to me, Murphy....But thank you for the review.... It really helps me to feel better!



Just for scale here is a pic of my tape measure in front of my toaster oven. 
As you can see, 40 cm is way longer. Depth and height are about the same. 
If you want luggage, I would keep me eyes peeled for a Keepall as they are really meant for short trips.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3545560
> 
> I had never seen this lovely Picard!
> Wow! It must have cheered you up! It's dark here too at 4.30....
> I took out my Chanel today..... and tomorrow it will be my red Minelli's turn.





Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you, ladies!
> Yesterday, I walked past a shop with a few used bags on display.
> In fact, there was an auction sale in the afternoon.
> I had seen a 40 cm LV Speedy in excellent condition.
> I asked a friend to attend the auction  with me.
> Long story short, my friend had to leave maybe fifteen minutes before "my" bag's turn...
> The organizer of the sale said
> " We have an Internet offer on his bag. €170!
> Anyone here interested? €180?"
> I had a sort of panick attack. Much too shy..... to say "Me"
> I didn't say anything.... The person on the Internet got it for €170!
> I was devastated. Angry with myself.... and with my friend who is used to auction sales and would have bid for me....
> See how childish I am?



Hehehe. Yes, I have posted that bag at least once before today - but, I have so many bags it is hard to remember them all (I cannot remember them all!) [emoji3]

I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ that Minelli. It is always so nice to see it again. [emoji4]

Hmmmmm. I do understand that you are disappointed. But, maybe that Speedy just was not meant to be? Sometimes we are more in love with the price tag than the actual bag. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Kenny offers hot chocolate to adorable bag charm(owl?).
> http://pre05.deviantart.net/9304/th...poses___kenny_24_by_megasupermoon-d6dmbdr.jpg
> And has met his big-eyed soulmate.
> 
> Happy/steady colors, as a tree.



The owl (at least I think that the charm is an owl) kindly takes Kenny's hot chocolate. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I know--that red tone!
> Unfortunately, my cut-rate ninja squad is moody today.
> And having grumpy naps with their teddy bears
> https://cdn.drawception.com/images/panels/2012/4-4/27TqmwLHtG-6.png
> Maybe next week, they'll leap into action...
> 
> Thoughts of the postina will soothe your thoughts.￼￼
> 
> I found bag I like on poshmark.
> But am too alarmed to buy.
> Especially after reading tpf poshmark reviews.￼
> Tragic.



Lazy ninjas. 
Maybe you are feeding them too much Christmas Kugel?
Posh mark doesn't seem to have enough staff to determine real from fake, or seem to care much. 
Sad.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Just for scale here is a pic of my tape measure in front of my toaster oven.
> As you can see, 40 cm is way longer. Depth and height are about the same.
> If you want luggage, I would keep me eyes peeled for a Keepall as they are really meant for short trips.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545579


Thank you so much, Murphy!
Your pic brings me back to reality!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Murphy!
> Your pic brings me back to reality!



I really wanted the 40cm too! It only makes sense to get the biggest one you can afford. It was just such an awkward size. 
You will find the perfect one for you I  am sure!!!!!
For 20+ years I wanted a Speedy. When I finally got one I was disappointed. The handles were too small for a mature woman and the zipper was scratchy. 
So I swapped it out for a Delightful which suits my lifestyle better and have been happy ever since! 
I hope the same thing happens to you!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I really wanted the 40cm too! It only makes sense to get the biggest one you can afford. It was just such an awkward size.
> You will find the perfect one for you I  am sure!!!!!
> For 20+ years I wanted a Speedy. When I finally got one I was disappointed. The handles were too small for a mature woman and the zipper was scratchy.
> So I swapped it out for a Delightful which suits my lifestyle better and have been happy ever since!
> I hope the same thing happens to you!!!



Aww. Isn't it just disappointing when things like that happen? [emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. Isn't it just disappointing when things like that happen? [emoji17]



True. I was happy to be able to find a bag that works for me! 
I always loved the logo print and sold off most of my bag collection to afford one. 
I discovered after several trips to the boutique that most LV bags just aren't for me. 
Too big, too small, straps too narrow, etc. 
so I have the Delightful (hobo) which I still had to buy a long strap for and the Totally which is a tote. 
Then I moved on to other brands. Which sometimes works out, though lately I have had a run of lemons. 
Not giving up. Still on the hunt for the "perfect" one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> True. I was happy to be able to find a bag that works for me!
> I always loved the logo print and sold off most of my bag collection to afford one.
> I discovered after several trips to the boutique that most LV bags just aren't for me.
> Too big, too small, straps too narrow, etc.
> so I have the Delightful (hobo) which I still had to buy a long strap for and the Totally which is a tote.
> Then I moved on to other brands. Which sometimes works out, though lately I have had a run of lemons.
> Not giving up. Still on the hunt for the "perfect" one.



I do like the Siena and the Tourenne a lot. I saw a T in action on the Christmas Market on Friday. I like to see the Mono - on others. I am not sure, if I would feel comfortable with LV on my shoulder.
Have you used your 2 bags lately? 
Hehehe. We all hunt for the perfect bag... I have the feeling that we will never find it, though... [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I really wanted the 40cm too! It only makes sense to get the biggest one you can afford. It was just such an awkward size.
> You will find the perfect one for you I  am sure!!!!!
> For 20+ years I wanted a Speedy. When I finally got one I was disappointed. The handles were too small for a mature woman and the zipper was scratchy.
> So I swapped it out for a Delightful which suits my lifestyle better and have been happy ever since!
> I hope the same thing happens to you!!!


I have an old Speedy. 30 cm. I find it a little small . Maybe a 35 would be better...
The Delightful is a great bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I do like the Siena and the Tourenne a lot. I saw a T in action on the Christmas Market on Friday. I like to see the Mono - on others. I am not sure, if I would feel comfortable with LV on my shoulder.
> Have you used your 2 bags lately?
> Hehehe. We all hunt for the perfect bag... I have the feeling that we will never find it, though... [emoji6]



I have had my Del out recently. Things are mostly calm here so it's safer. 
It's been bitterly cold due to a Polar Vortex so back in the closet she goes til it warms up to normal temps.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I do like the Siena and the Tourenne a lot. I saw a T in action on the Christmas Market on Friday. I like to see the Mono - on others. I am not sure, if I would feel comfortable with LV on my shoulder.
> Have you used your 2 bags lately?
> Hehehe. We all hunt for the perfect bag... I have the feeling that we will never find it, though... [emoji6]


We might find the perfect one..... But even if we did we'd still be here talking of the next one....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have an old Speedy. 30 cm. I find it a little small . Maybe a 35 would be better...
> The Delightful is a great bag!



The 35 has A LOT of fans here on the forum. 
Seems to be a really good size for the modern woman on the go.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The 35 has A LOT of fans here on the forum.
> Seems to be a really good size for the modern woman on the go.


Yes! It's on my mind......
What do you think of this Montaigne? Pic from LV site.


----------



## Mariapia

This is the bag I have been dreaming about .. Not available any more.... LV City Steamer EW
Pic from a member on LV forum


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have had my Del out recently. Things are mostly calm here so it's safer.
> It's been bitterly cold due to a Polar Vortex so back in the closet she goes til it warms up to normal temps.



I am glad that you took her out. [emoji4] I remember that you said that you did not ferl safe carrying your LVs. 



Mariapia said:


> We might find the perfect one..... But even if we did we'd still be here talking of the next one....



So true. [emoji3]



Mariapia said:


> This is the bag I have been dreaming about .. Not available any more.... LV City Steamer EW
> Pic from a member on LV forum



I really like that one - I like it better than the other one that you have posted. Is it discontinued?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> This is the bag I have been dreaming about .. Not available any more.... LV City Steamer EW
> Pic from a member on LV forum



Mmmm mmmmm mmmm. Just lovely.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am glad that you took her out. [emoji4] I remember that you said that you did not ferl safe carrying your LVs.
> 
> 
> 
> So true. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> I really like that one - I like it better than the other one that you have posted. Is it discontinued?


Yes it is! The City Steamer is still available but the proportions are different. Not as nice.
The one I posted a pic of is the East West version....Unavailable ....


----------



## remainsilly

I missed all the great bag chat.￼
But glad islanders are excited about & using their collections.
Plus plotting more purchases.￼

Someone tolerated a yucky bath today.


Because he got treats.
The nice, stinky, beefy kind.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Just for scale here is a pic of my tape measure in front of my toaster oven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3545579


Mmm--toaster porn.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I missed all the great bag chat.￼
> But glad islanders are excited about & using their collections.
> Plus plotting more purchases.￼
> 
> Someone tolerated a yucky bath today.
> View attachment 3545883
> 
> Because he got treats.
> The nice, stinky, beefy kind.


He looks wet and hungry... has he already been fed those nice stinky beef treats? Is he just annoyed at being given a bath?


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> He looks wet and hungry... has he already been fed those nice stinky beef treats? Is he just annoyed at being given a bath?



That look says "How could you? I already had a bath this month".


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I missed all the great bag chat.￼
> But glad islanders are excited about & using their collections.
> Plus plotting more purchases.￼
> 
> Someone tolerated a yucky bath today.
> View attachment 3545883
> 
> Because he got treats.
> The nice, stinky, beefy kind.


He is so cute! My dog ( a Lhassa Apso) hated baths.....


----------



## Mariapia

Got a mail! My Postina is arriving Wednesday morning.....
There was a Marc by Marc Jacobs sale on Vente-Privée this morning.....Didn't have time to make a choice, all the leather bags sold in a minute.....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I missed all the great bag chat.￼
> But glad islanders are excited about & using their collections.
> Plus plotting more purchases.￼
> 
> Someone tolerated a yucky bath today.
> View attachment 3545883
> 
> Because he got treats.
> The nice, stinky, beefy kind.



He looks like he needs a treat very very badly. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Got a mail! My Postina is arriving Wednesday morning.....
> There was a Marc by Marc Jacobs sale on Vente-Privée this morning.....Didn't have time to make a choice, all the leather bags sold in a minute.....



Yay!! Postina will arrive soon! Very excited and I am very curious about your thoughts when you get her. [emoji4]
The sales are crazy at the moment! Everyone seems to be in serious shopping frenzy. Guess some are scared about a new € crisis. At least many in G are. I heard that many buy jewelery and watches. 
Bummer about the discontinued LV bag. [emoji17] Maybe you find this bag someday somewhere. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Using the large Marcie again. She is stuffed to the brim as I am sleeping over at the city today - office Christmas party this evening. (Thank God without the jerk boss. The department of the jerk doesn't do parties.)
Normally, I use my large Le Pliage for sleep overs. But, that bag is so battered and needs to be retired. For now, the large Marcie is performing as replacement. She fits almost as much as Le Pliage, but she is wayyyyyyy heavier. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3546292
> 
> Using the large Marcie again. She is stuffed to the brim as I am sleeping over at the city today - office Christmas party this evening. (Thank God without the jerk boss. The department of the jerk doesn't do parties.)
> Normally, I use my large Le Pliage for sleep overs. But, that bag is so battered and needs to be retired. For now, the large Marcie is performing as replacement. She fits almost as much as Le Pliage, but she is wayyyyyyy heavier. [emoji3]



A party sounds like total fun! 
Especially without jerk boss. 
Beautiful Marcie! 
Longchamp was having a sale last week. Maybe you can find a new LP. Prices looked pretty good but shipping to USA made it not worth it. 
Mom and DD's under instructions to check HARRODS when they go.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Got a mail! My Postina is arriving Wednesday morning.....
> There was a Marc by Marc Jacobs sale on Vente-Privée this morning.....Didn't have time to make a choice, all the leather bags sold in a minute.....



Been eying up some MJ lately. They are wonderful leathers. The sale ones go FAST as you said and haven't found the right one to pull the trigger.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3546292
> 
> Using the large Marcie again. She is stuffed to the brim as I am sleeping over at the city today - office Christmas party this evening. (Thank God without the jerk boss. The department of the jerk doesn't do parties.)
> Normally, I use my large Le Pliage for sleep overs. But, that bag is so battered and needs to be retired. For now, the large Marcie is performing as replacement. She fits almost as much as Le Pliage, but she is wayyyyyyy heavier. [emoji3]


Wow! A Christmas party!
And lovely Miss Marcy is with you....
Something is telling me that her little sister will be with you too....
Enjoy yourself tonight, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! A Christmas party!
> And lovely Miss Marcy is with you....
> Something is telling me that her little sister will be with you too....
> Enjoy yourself tonight, Ludmilla!



Don't photo copy your butt. I don't know why American office workers do this but it's STILL a trend.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!! Postina will arrive soon! Very excited and I am very curious about your thoughts when you get her. [emoji4]
> The sales are crazy at the moment! Everyone seems to be in serious shopping frenzy. Guess some are scared about a new € crisis. At least many in G are. I heard that many buy jewelery and watches.
> Bummer about the discontinued LV bag. [emoji17] Maybe you find this bag someday somewhere. [emoji6]


I thought I'd be safe today....
Walked around the city.....no IPad in my bag which means no Internet temptations....
I just went into ..... a book shop....
Saw a few accessories ( small wallets, agendas....), was about to leave empty handed when I saw that blue bag...Asked to have a close look at it. The shop assistant told me it was from Bandit Manchot, a French brand that uses recycled leather....
She added that another lady had asked about it and might come back later in the evening...
There was only one....
See.... danger is everywhere even in bookshops


I tried it on, took out my Visa card.... And here it is!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I thought I'd be safe today....
> Walked around the city.....no IPad in my bag which means no Internet temptations....
> I just went into ..... a book shop....
> Saw a few accessories ( small wallets, agendas....), was about to leave empty handed when I saw that blue bag...Asked to have a close look at it. The shop assistant told me it was from Bandit Manchot, a French brand that uses recycled leather....
> She added that another lady had asked about it and might come back later in the evening...
> There was only one....
> See.... danger is everywhere even in bookshops
> View attachment 3546382
> 
> I tried it on, took out my Visa card.... And here it is!



Looks awesome!!!!!!
Great find. 
Will beware of book shops in future


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Don't photo copy your butt. I don't know why American office workers do this but it's STILL a trend.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


>



American office workers are notorious for getting drunk at office parties. and making photocopies of their butts. 
Also making out in supply closets. 
Not sure how this trend started, but it's been 20 years and it's still going on.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Looks awesome!!!!!!
> Great find.
> Will beware of book shops in future


Thank you, Murphy....
Here is the website in case you want to know everything about Bandit Manchot.
The bag is as light as a Le Pliage.
www.banditmanchot.net


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Murphy....
> Here is the website in case you want to know everything about Bandit Manchot.
> The bag is as light as a Le Pliage.
> www.banditmanchot.net



I will be checking them out soon! Thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> American office workers are notorious for getting drunk at office parties. and making photocopies of their butts.
> Also making out in supply closets.
> Not sure how this trend started, but it's been 20 years and it's still going on.


Unbelievable! 
This and pajamas at the mall is incredible...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable!
> This and pajamas at the mall is incredible...



Some Americans just have no taste or class. 
Luckily it's not all of us. [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Some Americans just have no taste or class.
> Luckily it's not all of us. [emoji41]


Here on the Island, all ladies are classy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Here on the Island, all ladies are classy!



Too true. 
And talented. Hardworking. Good looking. 
Modest. Humble. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Too true.
> And talented. Hardworking. Good looking.
> Modest. Humble. [emoji6]


So true!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> I thought I'd be safe today....
> Walked around the city.....no IPad in my bag which means no Internet temptations....
> I just went into ..... a book shop....
> Saw a few accessories ( small wallets, agendas....), was about to leave empty handed when I saw that blue bag...Asked to have a close look at it. The shop assistant told me it was from Bandit Manchot, a French brand that uses recycled leather....
> She added that another lady had asked about it and might come back later in the evening...
> There was only one....
> See.... danger is everywhere even in bookshops
> View attachment 3546382
> 
> I tried it on, took out my Visa card.... And here it is!


What a nice bag! Terrific color.


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> What a nice bag! Terrific color.


Thank you Elaine!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> He looks wet and hungry... has he already been fed those nice stinky beef treats? Is he just annoyed at being given a bath?





Murphy47 said:


> That look says "How could you? I already had a bath this month".





Mariapia said:


> He is so cute! My dog ( a Lhassa Apso) hated baths.....





Ludmilla said:


> He looks like he needs a treat very very badly. [emoji3]


Thanks for pup love, all￼
He was in "soaped up" phase, for photo.
I give little treats, as we move through whole process--but he could eat more, always.￼
Love how he gets piglet-ribbon ears, when wet & skeptical.


Ludmilla said:


> Normally, I use my large Le Pliage for sleep overs. But, that bag is so battered and needs to be retired. For now, the large Marcie is performing as replacement. She fits almost as much as Le Pliage, but she is wayyyyyyy heavier.


Omg, marcie officially has become an "adventure bag!"
Enjoy party. No boss is good. Bosses see to much & say too little--ruins the frivolity.


Murphy47 said:


> Mom and DD's under instructions to check HARRODS when they go.


Have they been to harrods before?
1st time is blind shock of overwhelming gleam.
They may be lost for days. Trying to maneuver through the insane escalators.
But the Christmas window displays will be fab.


Murphy47 said:


> Don't photo copy your butt. I don't know why American office workers do this but it's STILL a trend.


I was completely classy--& only photocopied a bare foot. Then autographed it for everyone.


Mariapia said:


> The shop assistant told me it was from Bandit Manchot, a French brand that uses recycled leather....


Love this! All about supporting recycling.
Leather just gets better & better with age.￼
Great choice!congratulations.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for pup love, all￼
> He was in "soaped up" phase, for photo.
> I give little treats, as we move through whole process--but he could eat more, always.￼
> Love how he gets piglet-ribbon ears, when wet & skeptical.
> 
> Omg, marcie officially has become an "adventure bag!"
> Enjoy party. No boss is good. Bosses see to much & say too little--ruins the frivolity.
> 
> Have they been to harrods before?
> 1st time is blind shock of overwhelming gleam.
> They may be lost for days. Trying to maneuver through the insane escalators.
> But the Christmas window displays will be fab.
> 
> I was completely classy--& only photocopied a bare foot. Then autographed it for everyone.
> 
> Love this! All about supporting recycling.
> Leather just gets better & better with age.￼
> Great choice!congratulations.



They are familiar. The get "lost" on Harrods almost every trip [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I thought I'd be safe today....
> Walked around the city.....no IPad in my bag which means no Internet temptations....
> I just went into ..... a book shop....
> Saw a few accessories ( small wallets, agendas....), was about to leave empty handed when I saw that blue bag...Asked to have a close look at it. The shop assistant told me it was from Bandit Manchot, a French brand that uses recycled leather....
> She added that another lady had asked about it and might come back later in the evening...
> There was only one....
> See.... danger is everywhere even in bookshops
> View attachment 3546382
> 
> I tried it on, took out my Visa card.... And here it is!



Hehehe. Bookstores are always a dangerous place for me - but because if the books! Never thought there might linger bag temptations, too. [emoji15]
Very pretty find, Mariapia! And the colour is just gorgeous. You are on a roll! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Don't photo copy your butt. I don't know why American office workers do this but it's STILL a trend.



No butt photo copying. [emoji23] We behaved very well. We went to a restaurant had nice food, a good chat with the new nice boss (I have 2 bosses) and some dark beers. All was fine. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They are familiar. The get "lost" on Harrods almost every trip [emoji3]



Who wouldn't?! I'd love to visit London around Christmas. Vienna Last year was very pretty with all the little lights and decorations.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for pup love, all￼
> He was in "soaped up" phase, for photo.
> I give little treats, as we move through whole process--but he could eat more, always.￼
> Love how he gets piglet-ribbon ears, when wet & skeptical.
> 
> Omg, marcie officially has become an "adventure bag!"
> Enjoy party. No boss is good. Bosses see to much & say too little--ruins the frivolity.
> 
> Have they been to harrods before?
> 1st time is blind shock of overwhelming gleam.
> They may be lost for days. Trying to maneuver through the insane escalators.
> But the Christmas window displays will be fab.
> 
> I was completely classy--& only photocopied a bare foot. Then autographed it for everyone.
> 
> Love this! All about supporting recycling.
> Leather just gets better & better with age.￼
> Great choice!congratulations.



Adventure Marcie says "Good Morning" to all islanders. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Adventure Marcie says "Good Morning" to all islanders. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3546928



Guten Tag!
Glad no photocopying was done. 
Nibbles and beer sounds lovely. 
I remember the photos from Vienna. Awesome!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Bookstores are always a dangerous place for me - but because if the books! Never thought there might linger bag temptations, too. [emoji15]
> Very pretty find, Mariapia! And the colour is just gorgeous. You are on a roll! [emoji8]


I know, I know, Ludmilla. I thought of you when I was in the bookshop.... and I am sure that you would have spotted the bag too.....
I am an a roll.... Hmmmm. I should row to Ban Island right away, as lots of ladies say on the forum....
But I have noticed that the exile only lasts a few days....if not a few hours...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No butt photo copying. [emoji23] We behaved very well. We went to a restaurant had nice food, a good chat with the new nice boss (I have 2 bosses) and some dark beers. All was fine. [emoji6]


What a lovely evening, Ludmilla!
As they said in a L'Oreal ad campaign a few years ago,.... you're worth it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Adventure Marcie says "Good Morning" to all islanders. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3546928


Guten Tag Marcie!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Adventure Marcie says "Good Morning" to all islanders. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3546928


I see Marcie as Indiana Jones type of adventurer.
With her leather whip details.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8e/Indiana_Jones_in_Raiders_of_the_Lost_Ark.jpg
Steer clear of tombs & jungles.
Or she might get out of control.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I see Marcie as Indiana Jones type of adventurer.
> With her leather whip details.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8e/Indiana_Jones_in_Raiders_of_the_Lost_Ark.jpg
> Steer clear of tombs & jungles.
> Or she might get out of control.



That would take all the fun out of it [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Guten Tag!
> Glad no photocopying was done.
> Nibbles and beer sounds lovely.
> I remember the photos from Vienna. Awesome!!!



There might be another trip at the beginning of January. So, more nice photos, hopefully. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know, I know, Ludmilla. I thought of you when I was in the bookshop.... and I am sure that you would have spotted the bag too.....
> I am an a roll.... Hmmmm. I should row to Ban Island right away, as lots of ladies say on the forum....
> But I have noticed that the exile only lasts a few days....if not a few hours...



Lately, I have realised that I buy/get my bags in bunches. I got the large Marcie and the lazy Bays at the beginning of the year. Then nothing for months, then the navy cuir and now two bags more or less within a week. Getting a new bags feeds my urge to research more bags. I am looking at bags like a very crazy woman at the moment. Would love to add some more right now. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I see Marcie as Indiana Jones type of adventurer.
> With her leather whip details.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/8/8e/Indiana_Jones_in_Raiders_of_the_Lost_Ark.jpg
> Steer clear of tombs & jungles.
> Or she might get out of control.



Hehehe. Large Marcie is so heavy - I can easily slap an evil guy to the ground with her. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lately, I have realised that I buy/get my bags in bunches. I got the large Marcie and the lazy Bays at the beginning of the year. Then nothing for months, then the navy cuir and now two bags more or less within a week. Getting a new bags feeds my urge to research more bags. I am looking at bags like a very crazy woman at the moment. Would love to add some more right now. [emoji3]


I am the same....Remember all the bags I talked about for months.... The Bao Bao, the Anya Hindmarch just to name a few... I didn't buy any of those... And suddenly... Three bags in a row....And I am still looking at a few more.... Is there a vaccine against that craziness.....?
Unless we move to a remote African village, with no shops and wi fi.... we are doomed...!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Large Marcie is so heavy - I can easily slap an evil guy to the ground with her. [emoji3]


Any idea who that bad guy could be?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am the same....Remember all the bags I talked about for months.... The Bao Bao, the Anya Hindmarch just to name a few... I didn't buy any of those... And suddenly... Three bags in a row....And I am still looking at a few more.... Is there a vaccine against that craziness.....?
> Unless we move to a remote African village, with no shops and wi fi.... we are doomed...!



Well, as your resident enabler I will tell you that UPS delivers to remote African villages. It may take months after you order it from a catalog but it will get there.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well, as your resident enabler I will tell you that UPS delivers to remote African villages. It may take months after you order it from a catalog but it will get there.


Thanks for the info, Murphy! As a specialist in UPS international deliveries, can you tell me where I can seek asylum? There must be places where UPS doesn't go....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thanks for the info, Murphy! As a specialist in UPS international deliveries, can you tell me where I can seek asylum? There must be places where UPS doesn't go....



I will have to ask. In tiny places they will deliver to the local post office and let the local mail carrier take it from there, hence the long delivery times. 
I only know this because of the movie Castaway when hubbie explained to me that Fedex would FIND their plane and hence Tom Hanks. 
Anyplace that can get mail can get packages.


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> I am the same....Remember all the bags I talked about for months.... The Bao Bao, the Anya Hindmarch just to name a few... I didn't buy any of those... And suddenly... Three bags in a row....And I am still looking at a few more.... Is there a vaccine against that craziness.....?
> Unless we move to a remote African village, with no shops and wi fi.... we are doomed...!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am looking at bags like a very crazy woman at the moment.


 I kinda know that feeling.
Trying to dilute bag fever with shoe browsing.
Oh, Santa heard me whine about some boots for days, now.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Large Marcie is so heavy - I can easily slap an evil guy to the ground with her.


Yes! At least 1 in collection should be the brute force bag. 


Mariapia said:


> ...can you tell me where I can seek asylum? There must be places where UPS doesn't go....


I spend time walking under trees. Near rivers. Over rocks & fallen leaves.
No UPS trucks there.
However, must leave phone/internet/etc. OFF--hard sometimes. 
Sometimes fail.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I kinda know that feeling.
> Trying to dilute bag fever with shoe browsing.
> Oh, Santa heard me whine about some boots for days, now.
> 
> Yes! At least 1 in collection should be the brute force bag.
> 
> I spend time walking under trees. Near rivers. Over rocks & fallen leaves.
> No UPS trucks there.
> However, must leave phone/internet/etc. OFF--hard sometimes.
> Sometimes fail.



Has hubbie perked up or still gloomy over bag incident?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Has hubbie perked up or still gloomy over bag incident?


We're both bit gloomy, as cancer kitty declines in health.

Man hovered around hermes bag idea awhile.
Boot Fairy finally whacked him with her sparkly gift inspiration. 
Think will be fine, now.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We're both bit gloomy, as cancer kitty declines in health.
> 
> Man hovered around hermes bag idea awhile.
> Boot Fairy finally whacked him with her sparkly gift inspiration.
> Think will be fine, now.



Sad for kitty. 
My parents had to put to sleep on of their labs on Saturday. Shockingly not the one that has been sick. 
Glad hubbie back on right track [emoji106]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sad for kitty.
> My parents had to put to sleep on of their labs on Saturday. Shockingly not the one that has been sick.
> Glad hubbie back on right track [emoji106]


Thanks.
How sad about dog. Was injured?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> How sad about dog. Was injured?



No. Old. Tumor in bladder. Couldn't void. So busy with other dog constantly vomiting they almost missed it. Too old really to operate. 
Sick pets just heartbreaking.


----------



## Murphy47

Hello ladies! 
Quiet today. Everyone must be (gasp) working. 
I am prepping for the Polar Vortex that will be sweeping down the Middle for the next five days. 
Mariapia, I am ready for that small WARM village where there is no internet. 
Shockingly cold....and it's not even technically winter for another week. 
It's just wrong! 
Anyone else frozen too?


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!
Yes, Murphy. Busy with year-end work today.
Skies are grey. Fireplace flickering. Nice.
Bought an electric throw blanket--possibly best thing in entire world.  After sugary foods & dogs.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sick pets just heartbreaking.


+1000


----------



## Ludmilla

My sore throat is back and I am not feeling very well. [emoji58] 
Visited the Christmas Market with my student colleagues today. On my way home now and very tired.



Sweets - bought the hedgehog on the left. Very tasty stuff. [emoji3]



Old carousel. Very pretty. With horses - for Remainsilly. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> +1000



So sorry, my friend. [emoji17]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Quiet today. Everyone must be (gasp) working.
> I am prepping for the Polar Vortex that will be sweeping down the Middle for the next five days.
> Mariapia, I am ready for that small WARM village where there is no internet.
> Shockingly cold....and it's not even technically winter for another week.
> It's just wrong!
> Anyone else frozen too?



Stay warm, Murphy! Sounds like you are facing quite a weather. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Stay warm, Murphy! Sounds like you are facing quite a weather. [emoji16]



Most of the country is. Frost as far south as Orlando. 
I have found my down blankets. 
Am looking for electric blanket next!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Most of the country is. Frost as far south as Orlando.
> I have found my down blankets.
> Am looking for electric blanket next!!



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cold weather can be fun - if it is not too cold!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cold weather can be fun - if it is not too cold!



2F is tooo cold for me [emoji301]️


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ld carousel. Very pretty. With horses - for Remainsilly.


Oh, I LOVE carousel horses!
With their painted, immobile teeth.
And fixed limbs.
I whack them with the safety strap/reins a lot. During rides.
So they behave.


Ludmilla said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Cold weather can be fun - if it is not too cold!


These folks DO seem to be having a fabulous time. Yes.￼￼
https://aos.iacpublishinglabs.com/q...er_e92d13ba8100d11e.jpg?domain=cx.aos.ask.com


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> We're both bit gloomy, as cancer kitty declines in health.
> 
> Man hovered around hermes bag idea awhile.
> Boot Fairy finally whacked him with her sparkly gift inspiration.
> Think will be fine, now.


I am so sorry about Kitty, remainsilly.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My sore throat is back and I am not feeling very well. [emoji58]
> Visited the Christmas Market with my student colleagues today. On my way home now and very tired.
> 
> View attachment 3548326
> 
> Sweets - bought the hedgehog on the left. Very tasty stuff. [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3548329
> 
> Old carousel. Very pretty. With horses - for Remainsilly. [emoji6]


How are you feeling this morning, Ludmilla?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Quiet today. Everyone must be (gasp) working.
> I am prepping for the Polar Vortex that will be sweeping down the Middle for the next five days.
> Mariapia, I am ready for that small WARM village where there is no internet.
> Shockingly cold....and it's not even technically winter for another week.
> It's just wrong!
> Anyone else frozen too?


It's pretty cold in the area as well... I am freezing at home. You should see me in the evening....
Look like a very old lady ... pajamas, robe, wool socks etc.
If somebody rings the bell, I won't answer....
No way is someone going to see me in such attire ....


----------



## Mariapia

My Postina was supposed to be delivered yesterday at what they call a UPS access point.
Only trouble is.... the shop is closed on Wednesdays...
I happened to walk past it when the UPS van arrived.They couldn't  give me the parcel but said they would deliver it again today same place...But.... seems that it won't be that easy....
I got a notification according to which my parcel will be taken to another access point..... located 3 miles from where I live....
I will have to ask someone to drive me there unless the delivery man takes his promise....
I will keep you posted!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> My Postina was supposed to be delivered yesterday at what they call a UPS access point.
> Only trouble is.... the shop is closed on Wednesdays...
> I happened to walk past it when the UPS van arrived.They couldn't  give me the parcel but said they would deliver it again today same place...But.... seems that it won't be that easy....
> I got a notification according to which my parcel will be taken to another access point..... located 3 miles from where I live....
> I will have to ask someone to drive me there unless the delivery man takes his promise....
> I will keep you posted!



I am so sorry that UPS has its head up its butt. 
Fingers crossed it comes back to your neighborhood.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's pretty cold in the area as well... I am freezing at home. You should see me in the evening....
> Look like a very old lady ... pajamas, robe, wool socks etc.
> If somebody rings the bell, I won't answer....
> No way is someone going to see me in such attire ....



Bundling up to stay INDOORS is weird at best. 
I have a leopard print robe, plaid flannel pajamas and pink camo hunting socks that I wear in cold weather. 
We can be twins. Warm twins.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am so sorry that UPS has its head up its butt.
> Fingers crossed it comes back to your neighborhood.


No more notification from UPS.....
The access point owner  ( the first one)I saw this morning told me he would ask the delivery man about my parcel. He phoned me two hours ago. The UPS gentleman didn't have it .... He didn't even know where it was...The shop owner has my tracking number now. He said he would try to find the parcel...
He hasn't called me back... I fear the worst!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No more notification from UPS.....
> The access point owner  ( the first one)I saw this morning told me he would ask the delivery man about my parcel. He phoned me two hours ago. The UPS gentleman didn't have it .... He didn't even know where it was...The shop owner has my tracking number now. He said he would try to find the parcel...
> He hasn't called me back... I fear the worst!



It is somewhere. With only 6 days til Christmas the delivery people are probably swamped. 
Most likely it is riding around in the back of the truck enjoying the sights of the city. 
Where does your tracking info show it to be?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It is somewhere. With only 6 days til Christmas the delivery people are probably swamped.
> Most likely it is riding around in the back of the truck enjoying the sights of the city.
> Where does your tracking info show it to be?


Back to "in transit"......


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Back to "in transit"......



Yup. Enjoying the city lights! Is it too late to deliver in your city? They will usually deliver til 9pm during the holidays.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Enjoying the city lights! Is it too late to deliver in your city? They will usually deliver til 9pm during the holidays.


Oh dear! The access point closes on Wednesdays and Saturdays.... 
I don't think my parcel is in the back of a van.... and I don't think there will be a second delivery today....
The shop closes at 6.30 pm anyway....
I should have had it delivered at my home address. 
But I was afraid I might not be home....
UPS has a very bad reputation in the region....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! The access point closes on Wednesdays and Saturdays....
> I don't think my parcel is in the back of a van.... and I don't think there will be a second delivery today....
> The shop closes at 6.30 pm anyway....
> I should have had it delivered at my home address.
> But I was afraid I might not be home....
> UPS has a very bad reputation in the region....



That is totally disappointing. [emoji53]
You can call or email the main UPS numbers in your country and let them know the situation. The delivery guys are usually held to a rigid time schedule. If the shop is a UPS company store and not an outpost, they should get right on it. 
Sorry for the delay. I was hoping to see the reveal. 
Maybe tomorrow?!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That is totally disappointing. [emoji53]
> You can call or email the main UPS numbers in your country and let them know the situation. The delivery guys are usually held to a rigid time schedule. If the shop is a UPS company store and not an outpost, they should get right on it.
> Sorry for the delay. I was hoping to see the reveal.
> Maybe tomorrow?!!


Fingers crossed, Murphy!
Thank you for your support!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Fingers crossed, Murphy!
> Thank you for your support!



Anytime. 
UPS rarely loses stuff. They have been known to go walkabout occasionally however. 
We will hope she is just off having and adventure and will show up tomorrow.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> . With only 6 days til Christmas....


Wait--what?!?! 6 days?! Omg.



Mariapia said:


> Back to "in transit"......


Have no fear. Handbag Man is flying to save your postina!
http://65.media.tumblr.com/8a1685ee70b69c3e9898984bb32fbcba/tumblr_mly4zfYMY31sows24o1_1280.jpg
And some islander thoughts are flying nearby, as support.
All will be well.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wait--what?!?! 6 days?! Omg.
> 
> 
> Have no fear. Handbag Man is flying to save your postina!
> http://65.media.tumblr.com/8a1685ee70b69c3e9898984bb32fbcba/tumblr_mly4zfYMY31sows24o1_1280.jpg
> And some islander thoughts are flying nearby, as support.
> All will be well.



6 DELIVERY days. 
Phone gone wonky. 
It's amazing any of my posts make sense this morning


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> 6 DELIVERY days.
> Phone gone wonky.
> It's amazing any of my posts make sense this morning


Thank goodness. Was panicking.
Still groggy. Brain slow.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thank goodness. Was panicking.
> Still groggy. Brain slow.



Not sure why phone editing my posts. Would like to throw across room. Too $$$


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wait--what?!?! 6 days?! Omg.
> 
> 
> Have no fear. Handbag Man is flying to save your postina!
> http://65.media.tumblr.com/8a1685ee70b69c3e9898984bb32fbcba/tumblr_mly4zfYMY31sows24o1_1280.jpg
> And some islander thoughts are flying nearby, as support.
> All will be well.





remainsilly said:


> Wait--what?!?! 6 days?! Omg.
> 
> 
> Have no fear. Handbag Man is flying to save your postina!
> http://65.media.tumblr.com/8a1685ee70b69c3e9898984bb32fbcba/tumblr_mly4zfYMY31sows24o1_1280.jpg
> And some islander thoughts are flying nearby, as support.
> All will be well.





Murphy47 said:


> Anytime.
> UPS rarely loses stuff. They have been known to go walkabout occasionally however.
> We will hope she is just off having and adventure and will show up tomorrow.





remainsilly said:


> Wait--what?!?! 6 days?! Omg.
> 
> 
> Have no fear. Handbag Man is flying to save your postina!
> http://65.media.tumblr.com/8a1685ee70b69c3e9898984bb32fbcba/tumblr_mly4zfYMY31sows24o1_1280.jpg
> And some islander thoughts are flying nearby, as support.
> All will be well.


----------



## Mariapia

Multi quoting is complicated! Thank you remainsilly and Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Multi quoting is complicated! Thank you remainsilly and Murphy!


Breaking news!
I just got a notification from UPS....
My Postina has been delivered... Not to the original point access, unfortunately, but to the second one....
As I was telling a friend about the whole thing he offered to drive me there first thing tomorrow morning...
I could have walked to the place, 3 miles is not that bad, but bringing home the parcel would have been another story...
So, ladies, toes and fingers crossed, I should make a reveal tomorrow....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news!
> I just got a notification from UPS....
> My Postina has been delivered... Not to the original point access, unfortunately, but to the second one....
> As I was telling a friend about the whole thing he offered to drive me there first thing tomorrow morning...
> I could have walked to the place, 3 miles is not that bad, but bringing home the parcel would have been another story...
> So, ladies, toes and fingers crossed, I should make a reveal tomorrow....



Sooo happy for you!!!
Glad you can catch a ride. Looking forward to the reveal and hearing about her adventures. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news!
> I just got a notification from UPS....
> My Postina has been delivered... Not to the original point access, unfortunately, but to the second one....
> As I was telling a friend about the whole thing he offered to drive me there first thing tomorrow morning...
> I could have walked to the place, 3 miles is not that bad, but bringing home the parcel would have been another story...
> So, ladies, toes and fingers crossed, I should make a reveal tomorrow....



Yay!!!!! I am so happy for you! Glad that you will get your Postina soon - without turning into a crime novel. [emoji3]
Hoping for your pics, tomorrow. [emoji173]️

Until then..... Bag porn from Germany: 




Bag of yesterday.




Bag of today.




And bag of this evening. Despite feeling unwell I accompanied my mother to our local Christmas Market. [emoji3] Ready for bed, now. [emoji42]


----------



## Murphy47

Lovely bag porn it is, Ludmilla! 
Can't say no to mom! Sleep well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> 6 DELIVERY days.
> Phone gone wonky.
> It's amazing any of my posts make sense this morning





remainsilly said:


> Thank goodness. Was panicking.
> Still groggy. Brain slow.



Hehehe. I had the same panic attack like Remainsilly. [emoji28]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I had the same panic attack like Remainsilly. [emoji28]



Sorry ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely bag porn it is, Ludmilla!
> Can't say no to mom! Sleep well.



Thank you! [emoji4]
No, you can't say no to mom. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!!!!! I am so happy for you! Glad that you will get your Postina soon - without turning into a crime novel. [emoji3]
> Hoping for your pics, tomorrow. [emoji173]️
> 
> Until then..... Bag porn from Germany:
> 
> View attachment 3549057
> 
> 
> Bag of yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3549058
> 
> 
> Bag of today.
> 
> View attachment 3549060
> 
> 
> And bag of this evening. Despite feeling unwell I accompanied my mother to our local Christmas Market. [emoji3] Ready for bed, now. [emoji42]


Wonderful bag rotation! See.... we all need different bags for different occasions!
Sleep tight, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sooo happy for you!!!
> Glad you can catch a ride. Looking forward to the reveal and hearing about her adventures. [emoji106]


Everyone around knows about my UPS delivery....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> So, ladies, toes and fingers crossed, I should make a reveal tomorrow....


Postina reveal￼.
Wish Misskris was around--she loves postinas, too.


Murphy47 said:


> Looking forward to the reveal and hearing about her adventures.


I often get bags in stores.
So am terribly curious about what the few I ordered got up to inside delivery boxes.
As they're my faves & most feisty.


Ludmilla said:


> Yay!!!!! I am so happy for you! Glad that you will get your Postina soon - without turning into a crime novel. [emoji3]
> Hoping for your pics, tomorrow. [emoji173]️
> 
> Until then..... Bag porn from Germany:
> 
> View attachment 3549057
> 
> 
> Bag of yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3549058
> 
> 
> Bag of today.
> 
> View attachment 3549060
> 
> 
> And bag of this evening. Despite feeling unwell I accompanied my mother to our local Christmas Market. [emoji3] Ready for bed, now. [emoji42]


crime novel 
Love to see this rotation & outfit!

omg--that's Lady Oak, the gorgeous mulberry alexa. 
If Lazy bays wanders out to a market, may


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Everyone around knows about my UPS delivery....


I often draw, "Welcome, Bag!" signs.
To hang in entryway. 
When parcel due.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I often draw, "Welcome, Bag!" signs.
> To hang in entryway.
> When parcel due.



You don't get out much? Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> You don't get out much? Lol.


I make signs to welcome teddy bears, also.
Such events must be celebrated properly.￼
With felt-tip marker stains on fingers & paper cuts.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I make signs to welcome teddy bears, also.
> Such events must be celebrated properly.￼
> With felt-tip marker stains on fingers & paper cuts.



Do you get to play with the glue gun at home? 
My hubbie took mine away. [emoji53]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Do you get to play with the glue gun at home?
> My hubbie took mine away. [emoji53]


Burn myself on glue guns.
Tragic mess for crafting skills, me.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Burn myself on glue guns.
> Tragic mess for crafting skills, me.



As discussed, I really have no crafting skills. 
I avoid markers, ribbons, glue, glue guns and most importantly GLITTER.
I can knit a basic scarf, crochet a basic afghan and quilt the basic stitch. 
This is the extent of my crafty skills. 
Shopping is my forte. I can make a dollar squeek. Not a big couponer any more. Unless they are over a dollar I don't bother. 
Whilst I don't make welcome signs for my bags, I do talk to them. And sniff the leather ones.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Everyone around knows about my UPS delivery....



If I were in your shoes, the whole town would know every detail about this UPS delivery. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Postina reveal￼.
> Wish Misskris was around--she loves postinas, too.
> 
> I often get bags in stores.
> So am terribly curious about what the few I ordered got up to inside delivery boxes.
> As they're my faves & most feisty.
> 
> crime novel
> Love to see this rotation & outfit!
> 
> omg--that's Lady Oak, the gorgeous mulberry alexa.
> If Lazy bays wanders out to a market, may



Lazy Bays would be too heavy and bulky around Christmas Markets. My resolution for 2017 is to wear her at least 5 times.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As discussed, I really have no crafting skills.
> I avoid markers, ribbons, glue, glue guns and most importantly GLITTER.
> I can knit a basic scarf, crochet a basic afghan and quilt the basic stitch.
> This is the extent of my crafty skills.
> Shopping is my forte. I can make a dollar squeek. Not a big couponer any more. Unless they are over a dollar I don't bother.
> Whilst I don't make welcome signs for my bags, I do talk to them. And sniff the leather ones.



I talk with my bags, too. [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

Last office day in 2016! [emoji323]
Here is the bag I am using today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Last office day in 2016! [emoji323]
> Here is the bag I am using today.
> 
> View attachment 3549540


Good choice, Ludmilla, to celebrate the last office day!
A few more hours and.... total freedom!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies.... Finally....Here she is!
One of my friends, a very busy guy, was kind enough to drive me to the UPS access point.
The lady who gave me my parcel told me that.....lots of people never come to get their packages and that she has to send them back... I suppose none of those persons was waiting for a bag.....
Everyone knows that bag lovers rush to the Post Office or to a UPS place as soon as they get a notification ....
Now I am wondering what the "unwanted" parcels contain....
Signorina Postina says hello to her cousin and to our friends here...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies.... Finally....Here she is!
> One of my friends, a very busy guy, was kind enough to drive me to the UPS access point.
> The lady who gave me my parcel told me that.....lots of people never come to get their packages and that she has to send them back... I suppose none of those persons was waiting for a bag.....
> Everyone knows that bag lovers rush to the Post Office or to a UPS place as soon as they get a notification ....
> Now I am wondering what the "unwanted" parcels contain....
> Signorina Postina says hello to her cousin and to our friends here...
> View attachment 3549591



THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!color is FANTASTIC!!!
I would have driven (or floated on wings) there too!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> THAT IS GORGEOUS!!!!!!color is FANTASTIC!!!
> I would have driven (or floated on wings) there too!


Thank you, Murphy...
As I wanted to take her out immediately, I went to a nearby brasserie.....and had a burger with French fries!
She was sitting on her own chair and I kept looking at her with pride....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies.... Finally....Here she is!
> One of my friends, a very busy guy, was kind enough to drive me to the UPS access point.
> The lady who gave me my parcel told me that.....lots of people never come to get their packages and that she has to send them back... I suppose none of those persons was waiting for a bag.....
> Everyone knows that bag lovers rush to the Post Office or to a UPS place as soon as they get a notification ....
> Now I am wondering what the "unwanted" parcels contain....
> Signorina Postina says hello to her cousin and to our friends here...
> View attachment 3549591



The unwanted parcels contain items people forgot they ordered from Amazon or some such. 
Underwear, pet toys, phone cords. 
Or items that caused "buyers remorse". Shirts or blouses that were too expensive for example. 
Bag lovers are a special breed. 
I always bug the hubbie, " can you pick this up and bring it home for me?"  
Sadly the answer is usually NO as it is on the truck for delivery at 5am and he doesn't finish until 8am so I still have to lurk around for the delivery guy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies.... Finally....Here she is!
> One of my friends, a very busy guy, was kind enough to drive me to the UPS access point.
> The lady who gave me my parcel told me that.....lots of people never come to get their packages and that she has to send them back... I suppose none of those persons was waiting for a bag.....
> Everyone knows that bag lovers rush to the Post Office or to a UPS place as soon as they get a notification ....
> Now I am wondering what the "unwanted" parcels contain....
> Signorina Postina says hello to her cousin and to our friends here...
> View attachment 3549591



OMG!! She is drop dead gorgeous! The colour is so stunning. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] sooooo happy for you!
Enjoy her! [emoji4][emoji4] You need to post her on the Zanellato thread, too. [emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The unwanted parcels contain items people forgot they ordered from Amazon or some such.
> Underwear, pet toys, phone cords.
> Or items that caused "buyers remorse". Shirts or blouses that were too expensive for example.
> Bag lovers are a special breed.
> I always bug the hubbie, " can you pick this up and bring it home for me?"
> Sadly the answer is usually NO as it is on the truck for delivery at 5am and he doesn't finish until 8am so I still have to lurk around for the delivery guy.


People forgetting about their orders is something I can't understand....
Buyers remorse.... ? I have never experienced such a feeling with on line purchases....I mean, you are alone at home, no one to talk you out of or into buying something....It's not like when you are in a store and the SA says 
" Wow! It's perfect! It's the last one... I have the same one myself.... You think the shoes are tight? Don't worry, they will stretch out...." etc....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> OMG!! She is drop dead gorgeous! The colour is so stunning. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] sooooo happy for you!
> Enjoy her! [emoji4][emoji4] You need to post her on the Zanellato thread, too. [emoji173]️


Thank you so much, Ludmilla! 
I am going to post her on The Zanellato thread.... ! Hope I will find it,,,,


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> People forgetting about their orders is something I can't understand....
> Buyers remorse.... ? I have never experienced such a feeling with on line purchases....I mean, you are alone at home, no one to talk you out of or into buying something....It's not like when you are in a store and the SA says
> " Wow! It's perfect! It's the last one... I have the same one myself.... You think the shoes are tight? Don't worry, they will stretch out...." etc....



People often buy stuff they can't afford on line. Sad, but true. 
SA's are the same the world over. How often have you been told "it's the last one" only to go in a few days later and see another exactly like it? 
And shoes only stretch if you don't want them too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Last office day in 2016! [emoji323]
> Here is the bag I am using today.
> 
> View attachment 3549540



Still love that bag! 
Hooray for mini vacation!!!
Any special plans?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> People often buy stuff they can't afford on line. Sad, but true.
> SA's are the same the world over. How often have you been told "it's the last one" only to go in a few days later and see another exactly like it?
> And shoes only stretch if you don't want them too.


True!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> OMG!! She is drop dead gorgeous! The colour is so stunning. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] sooooo happy for you!
> Enjoy her! [emoji4][emoji4] You need to post her on the Zanellato thread, too. [emoji173]️


Done!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Last office day in 2016! [emoji323]
> Here is the bag I am using today.
> 
> View attachment 3549540


Ah, love patina on her.￼
Adds warm glow. Perfect for celebrating.


Mariapia said:


> Signorina Postina says hello to her cousin and to our friends here...


Congratulations!
She is a saucy minx, fiery & lovely.￼￼
Very glad you took her out immediately.
Special day, indeed.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> SA's are the same the world over. How often have you been told "it's the last one" only to go in a few days later and see another exactly like it?


Yes. Heard this a lot.
Fell for it, couple times. Then learned.

I also do not understand how people forget parcels ordered.
Parcels are exciting!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Still love that bag!
> Hooray for mini vacation!!!
> Any special plans?



Hehehe. My vacation isn't that mini. I will return to the office on the 9th of January. So three weeks off. Next week several appointments and in January a small trip to Heidelberg.

Oh God. The jerk brought me presents... [emoji15] a filthy notebook with stains (not kidding), a candle and some weird chocolate. Good grief. And you have to say thank you for that stuff. [emoji13]

Had to visit the Christmas Market again. Glad that it is weekend now. [emoji322]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Heard this a lot.
> Fell for it, couple times. Then learned.
> 
> I also do not understand how people forget parcels ordered.
> Parcels are exciting!



Cannot understand how you can forget about a parcel! [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies.... Finally....Here she is!
> One of my friends, a very busy guy, was kind enough to drive me to the UPS access point.
> The lady who gave me my parcel told me that.....lots of people never come to get their packages and that she has to send them back... I suppose none of those persons was waiting for a bag.....
> Everyone knows that bag lovers rush to the Post Office or to a UPS place as soon as they get a notification ....
> Now I am wondering what the "unwanted" parcels contain....
> Signorina Postina says hello to her cousin and to our friends here...
> View attachment 3549591



Looking at your stunning bag over and over again... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. My vacation isn't that mini. I will return to the office on the 9th of January. So three weeks off. Next week several appointments and in January a small trip to Heidelberg.
> 
> Oh God. The jerk brought me presents... [emoji15] a filthy notebook with stains (not kidding), a candle and some weird chocolate. Good grief. And you have to say thank you for that stuff. [emoji13]
> 
> Had to visit the Christmas Market again. Glad that it is weekend now. [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3549790



People are just too bizarre! 
Glad you are are the market now! Relax and enjoy[emoji322][emoji301]️[emoji177]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. My vacation isn't that mini. I will return to the office on the 9th of January. So three weeks off. Next week several appointments and in January a small trip to Heidelberg.
> 
> Oh God. The jerk brought me presents... [emoji15] a filthy notebook with stains (not kidding), a candle and some weird chocolate. Good grief. And you have to say thank you for that stuff. [emoji13]
> 
> Had to visit the Christmas Market again. Glad that it is weekend now. [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3549790


Great plans, Ludmilla and a well deserved long holiday!
And as for the jerk's gifts.....I will say that....once a jerk, always a jerk!


----------



## Murphy47

Enjoying warm feet thanks to oldest DD. Hope the rest of me catches up soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Looking at your stunning bag over and over again... [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I love it, Ludmilla. 
Today, I remembered that Julie, one of my nieces, once saw my Nat&Nin bag and said she loved it....
Now that I have my Postina I brought it to my brother's place and told him I was giving The Nat&Nin to his daughter. He is seeing her tomorrow and he said  she will be delighted.... She is a bag lover like all of us here....
Here is a pic of Julie's new bag....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Enjoying warm feet thanks to oldest DD. Hope the rest of me catches up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549872


Perfect! I need a pair too!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3549874
> 
> I love it, Ludmilla.
> Today, I remembered that Julie, one of my nieces, once saw my Nat&Nin bag and said she loved it....
> Now that I have my Postina I brought it to my brother's place and told him I was giving The Nat&Nin to his daughter. He is seeing her tomorrow and he said  she will be delighted.... She is a bag lover like all of us here....
> Here is a pic of Julie's new bag....



Very on trend for a young woman. 
I used to love flaps when I was younger.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. My vacation isn't that mini. I will return to the office on the 9th of January. So three weeks off. Next week several appointments and in January a small trip to Heidelberg.
> 
> Oh God. The jerk brought me presents... [emoji15] a filthy notebook with stains (not kidding), a candle and some weird chocolate. Good grief. And you have to say thank you for that stuff. [emoji13]
> 
> Had to visit the Christmas Market again. Glad that it is weekend now. [emoji322]
> 
> View attachment 3549790


Great pic! You are a real photographer!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> Ladies.... Finally....Here she is!
> One of my friends, a very busy guy, was kind enough to drive me to the UPS access point.
> The lady who gave me my parcel told me that.....lots of people never come to get their packages and that she has to send them back... I suppose none of those persons was waiting for a bag.....
> Everyone knows that bag lovers rush to the Post Office or to a UPS place as soon as they get a notification ....
> Now I am wondering what the "unwanted" parcels contain....
> Signorina Postina says hello to her cousin and to our friends here...
> View attachment 3549591


This is a truly glorious bag, Mariapia! A most wonderful shade of red... it practically glows. In fact, my computer screen lit up when I enlarged the picture!
DH walked by just a minute ago, and said "Is that a new bag that's coming to live with us?" He was a bit disappointed when he learned that Miss Postina was now residing in someone else's house!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Very on trend for a young woman.
> I used to love flaps when I was younger.


Very on trend for everyone, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Very on trend for everyone, Murphy!



True really. 
I don't see many mature ladies carrying them around here so I think I just associate them with young hip ladies.


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> This is a truly glorious bag, Mariapia! A most wonderful shade of red... it practically glows. In fact, my computer screen lit up when I enlarged the picture!
> DH walked by just a minute ago, and said "Is that a new bag that's coming to live with us?" He was a bit disappointed when he learned that Miss Postina was now residing in someone else's house!


Thank you, Elaine, for your lovely words!
Zanellato is an Italian brand. There is a thread about it in this forum.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> True really.
> I don't see many mature ladies carrying them around here so I think I just associate them with young hip ladies.


Whatever happens ....no one here will ever become a mature lady.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Whatever happens ....no one here will ever become a mature lady.....



I don't feel very mature most days [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I don't feel very mature most days [emoji6]


For having talked to lots of people everywhere....I can tell you no one is really mature.... and that's a good thing!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> For having talked to lots of people everywhere....I can tell you no one is really mature.... and that's a good thing!



I totally agree! 
Life would be so boring.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I totally agree!
> Life would be so boring.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh God. The jerk brought me presents...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a filthy notebook with stains (not kidding), a candle and some weird chocolate. Good grief.


So sorry.
￼Oh, the infamous "regift candle." 
It travels the globe, being regifted again & again at Christmas.
And being stored in wardrobes for most of year.
Good news--regift it to him next year.
If no one pushes him down the new elevator shaft.


Murphy47 said:


> Enjoying warm feet thanks to oldest DD. Hope the rest of me catches up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549872


Love those slippers!!! 


Mariapia said:


> Here is a pic of Julie's new bag....


Very kind of you.￼
I have been sorting my collection, preparing to donate some, also.
(in hopes Santa brings me more￼)


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> This is a truly glorious bag, Mariapia! A most wonderful shade of red... it practically glows. In fact, my computer screen lit up when I enlarged the picture!
> DH walked by just a minute ago, and said "Is that a new bag that's coming to live with us?" He was a bit disappointed when he learned that Miss Postina was now residing in someone else's house!



Then maybe you can buy one also?!!?


----------



## Mariapia

Going to the hairdresser's this morning....
Guess who's going with me?
I will have to keep an eye on her... Hairdressing salons can be dangerous places.... 
Maybe I should put her in a plastic bag...
Oh dear... I sound like a crazy lady today....


----------



## Murphy47

Not crazy at all. 
Protective. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not crazy at all.
> Protective. [emoji3]


I am back! We are safe and sound!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am back! We are safe and sound!



New do or just a trim?


----------



## Mariapia

Just a trim ...But there were so many people that I spent two hours there....
I didn't mind waiting as there were lots of fashion magazines....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Just a trim ...But there were so many people that I spent two hours there....
> I didn't mind waiting as there were lots of fashion magazines....



Fun! I love relaxing and flipping through magazines!
Plus you always feel sassy when you leave.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Enjoying warm feet thanks to oldest DD. Hope the rest of me catches up soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3549872



Love your comfy shoes. And I spot Howard, the bear. He has his own chair. [emoji173]️


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Love your comfy shoes. And I spot Howard, the bear. He has his own chair. [emoji173]️



Howard does have his own chair. 
From there he can survey his kingdom!


----------



## remainsilly

Islanders are busy adventurers today!

Man, dog & I visited Christmas fair last night.
Several exuberant toddlers launched themselves at dog. 
So played my version of step-between pinball--bouncing them away. He is a children magnet. 
Also scowled suspiciously at horses, pulling lit wagon.

Lookie! Received fresh nutrolls as gift.
And breakfast in bed appeared.
Awesome!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Islanders are busy adventurers today!
> 
> Man, dog & I visited Christmas fair last night.
> Several exuberant toddlers launched themselves at dog.
> So played my version of step-between pinball--bouncing them away. He is a children magnet.
> Also scowled suspiciously at horses, pulling lit wagon.
> 
> Lookie! Received fresh nutrolls as gift.
> And breakfast in bed appeared.
> Awesome!
> View attachment 3550510



That looks lovely and Christmas fair sounds really nice. 
I am waiting at Global entry to get the ok for Allison to wait in the special room on her next trip.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That looks lovely and Christmas fair sounds really nice.
> I am waiting at Global entry to get the ok for Allison to wait in the special room on her next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550511


Thanks.
Never used global entry.
Last trip, Kiwi & I got talking.
And he said, "Is that all you packed for a month? (1 carry-on) Good effort! Come on through with us & the Aussies. Will save time."
Returning to US, I hand someone a form & walk right on.

But, for young one, maybe less intimidating.
To have fewer forms, crowds, etc.
Good idea.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Never used global entry.
> Last trip, Kiwi & I got talking.
> And he said, "Is that all you packed for a month? (1 carry-on) Good effort! Come on through with us & the Aussies. Will save time."
> Returning to US, I hand someone a form & walk right on.
> 
> But, for young one, maybe less intimidating.
> To have fewer forms, crowds, etc.
> Good idea.



Oldest DD and Mom wanted to do it. So here we are. 
I haven't flown in a few years. Passport is even expired. 
I am one of those people that ALWAYS gets pulled out of line for random checks.
Used to love going to the airport and going somewhere. Not any more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3549874
> 
> I love it, Ludmilla.
> Today, I remembered that Julie, one of my nieces, once saw my Nat&Nin bag and said she loved it....
> Now that I have my Postina I brought it to my brother's place and told him I was giving The Nat&Nin to his daughter. He is seeing her tomorrow and he said  she will be delighted.... She is a bag lover like all of us here....
> Here is a pic of Julie's new bag....



That is very kind of you! [emoji173]️ Do you try to apply the one in one out rule?
Julie will be very happy with her new bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That looks lovely and Christmas fair sounds really nice.
> I am waiting at Global entry to get the ok for Allison to wait in the special room on her next trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550511



Ok... I am lost in translation. This looks like a hospital, but you talk about planes... What is global entry? [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> So sorry.
> ￼Oh, the infamous "regift candle."
> It travels the globe, being regifted again & again at Christmas.
> And being stored in wardrobes for most of year.
> Good news--regift it to him next year.
> If no one pushes him down the new elevator shaft.
> 
> Love those slippers!!!
> 
> Very kind of you.￼
> I have been sorting my collection, preparing to donate some, also.
> (in hopes Santa brings me more￼)



I am going to break the cycle by setting the candle on fire. Hehehe. Hopefully, it burns the ugly notebook, too. [emoji13]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Islanders are busy adventurers today!
> 
> Man, dog & I visited Christmas fair last night.
> Several exuberant toddlers launched themselves at dog.
> So played my version of step-between pinball--bouncing them away. He is a children magnet.
> Also scowled suspiciously at horses, pulling lit wagon.
> 
> Lookie! Received fresh nutrolls as gift.
> And breakfast in bed appeared.
> Awesome!
> View attachment 3550510



[emoji7][emoji7] Lovely breakfast!
Always scared when little kids get too close to the dog. I am trying to avoid places with many people when I am out and about with the dog.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ok... I am lost in translation. This looks like a hospital, but you talk about planes... What is global entry? [emoji15]


 DOES resemble hospital!
Global entry is pre-screening program Meant to save international flight check-in time/hassles.
It costs to enroll. So I rejected it.￼
https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry/benefits


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7][emoji7] Lovely breakfast!
> Always scared when little kids get too close to the dog. I am trying to avoid places with many people when I am out and about with the dog.


I step between them.
So dog feels safer.
Last week, hiking, encountered several loose dogs.￼
I step between them, too. Screaming at negligent owners.


----------



## Ludmilla

Postina is waving at all her cousins on this thread. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> DOES resemble hospital!
> Global entry is pre-screening program Meant to save international flight check-in time/hassles.
> It costs to enroll. So I rejected it.￼
> https://www.cbp.gov/travel/trusted-traveler-programs/global-entry/benefits



Does this happen right before the planes takes off?
Hehehe. Obviously, I am no global traveler. [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I step between them.
> So dog feels safer.
> Last week, hiking, encountered several loose dogs.￼
> I step between them, too. Screaming at negligent owners.



Ugh. Loose dogs. Our dog is scared about almost everything - but loose dogs are on  top of the list. [emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Does this happen right before the planes takes off?
> Hehehe. Obviously, I am no global traveler. [emoji85]


TSA has passengers remove shoes, scan bags, etc. to enter departure gates. Security. Lines can be long.
I check-in 2 hours early. In case of delays.
Also, coming home, must fill in customs forms for items brought back. And stand in more lines.
Murphy will know more about it.
But, for me traveling with almost nothing, I breeze through anyway(except if carrying insect repellent wipes--which could kill us all & must be searched/swabbed intensely￼).


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3550525
> 
> Postina is waving at all her cousins on this thread. [emoji4]


Christmas elf postina


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok... I am lost in translation. This looks like a hospital, but you talk about planes... What is global entry? [emoji15]


I was asking myself the same question....Then saw the sign about Customs.
I have never seen such a place in France...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3550525
> 
> Postina is waving at all her cousins on this thread. [emoji4]


Buona sera, Signorina!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That is very kind of you! [emoji173]️ Do you try to apply the one in one out rule?
> Julie will be very happy with her new bag. [emoji4]


One in one out? Hmmmm....Lost in translation here....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Christmas elf postina



Hehehe. She went with me to the post office today to get some urgent mail on its way. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I was asking myself the same question....Then saw the sign about Customs.
> I have never seen such a place in France...



I never travelled outside Europe, so I am absolutely clueless. 



Mariapia said:


> Buona sera, Signorina!



[emoji112]



Mariapia said:


> One in one out? Hmmmm....Lost in translation here....



[emoji23] 
You need to report back how Julie likes her new bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. She went with me to the post office today to get some urgent mail on its way. [emoji6]


I'm sure our girls enjoyed a lovely Saturday out!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I never travelled outside Europe, so I am absolutely clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji112]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23]
> You need to report back how Julie likes her new bag. [emoji4]


I will keep you posted!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I will keep you posted!



I have no idea what Global entry really does. 
Mom (who used to be a travel agent) signed she and the girls up for it. 
As the youngest DD is 17 I had to go with as parent/guardian. 
It's supposed to speed things up, and as my mother has the patience of a sugared up kindergartener, it sounds like a good idea. 
When it comes to things like this, I just do as directed by my mother [emoji6]
I did run into an old friend I hadn't seen in 16 years so it was a nice morning. 
Plus, and this is HUGE, no one patted me down, searched my car OR held me in airport jail for inappropriate comments. 
Banner day all around!!!
Plus, I got back home and got to see some lovely bag porn. [emoji177][emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Airports are terrible now. I understand your mom, Murphy. 
She made the right choice. Less stress, no rush, perfect!
When are they leaving?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Airports are terrible now. I understand your mom, Murphy.
> She made the right choice. Less stress, no rush, perfect!
> When are they leaving?



Christmas Day around 11am.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Christmas Day around 11am.


Wow! DD must be pretty excited!
What a great trip!


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Then maybe you can buy one also?!!?


Interesting idea... but I think I'm honestly "bag content." 
Besides, I already have two (count 'em!) red bags. A third would be a collection. And collections tend to take over the house.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Interesting idea... but I think I'm honestly "bag content."
> Besides, I already have two (count 'em!) red bags. A third would be a collection. And collections tend to take over the house.



True that!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3550525
> 
> Postina is waving at all her cousins on this thread. [emoji4]


Hello, Postina!


----------



## Murphy47

As the evening is too cold and icy too go anywhere, and not likely to change anytime soon, I have been busy with our Island party plans. 

Playlist: 
Santa Baby, Eartha Kitt
Last Christmas, George Michael
All I want for Christmas is You, Mariah Carey
Christmas in Sarajevo, Trans Siberian Orchestra 
O Holy Night, Josh Groban
Grandma got Runover by a Reindeer, Elmo and Patsy

To kick things off, our craft (sand glue guns):



Entertainment: 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sips and Nibbles:




Our tree:
	

		
			
		

		
	




And finally: a bag fashion show. 
Howard is ready to kick things off. 
Here he is posing with my new Vera Bradly Quilted Satchel. She has been conditioned and is ready for the party!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3550939


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> As the evening is too cold and icy too go anywhere, and not likely to change anytime soon, I have been busy with our Island party plans.
> 
> Playlist:
> Santa Baby, Eartha Kitt
> Last Christmas, George Michael
> All I want for Christmas is You, Mariah Carey
> Christmas in Sarajevo, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> O Holy Night, Josh Groban
> Grandma got Runover by a Reindeer, Elmo and Patsy
> 
> To kick things off, our craft (sand glue guns):
> View attachment 3550936
> 
> 
> Entertainment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550932
> 
> 
> Sips and Nibbles:
> View attachment 3550933
> View attachment 3550934
> 
> 
> Our tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550935
> 
> 
> And finally: a bag fashion show.
> Howard is ready to kick things off.
> Here he is posing with my new Vera Bradly Quilted Satchel. She has been conditioned and is ready for the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550939


Great stuff, Murphy! 
Omg, where did Elmo &Patsy go?! Brilliant songs.￼

Man made Christmas candies today.
And did another unbeliveable gift thing--which I'm accepting & keeping.
Too sweet. More later.￼

I cannot see your new vera bradley!!!
May die from lack of bag porn.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> As the evening is too cold and icy too go anywhere, and not likely to change anytime soon, I have been busy with our Island party plans.
> 
> Playlist:
> Santa Baby, Eartha Kitt
> Last Christmas, George Michael
> All I want for Christmas is You, Mariah Carey
> Christmas in Sarajevo, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> O Holy Night, Josh Groban
> Grandma got Runover by a Reindeer, Elmo and Patsy
> 
> To kick things off, our craft (sand glue guns):
> View attachment 3550936
> 
> 
> Entertainment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550932
> 
> 
> Sips and Nibbles:
> View attachment 3550933
> View attachment 3550934
> 
> 
> Our tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550935
> 
> 
> And finally: a bag fashion show.
> Howard is ready to kick things off.
> Here he is posing with my new Vera Bradly Quilted Satchel. She has been conditioned and is ready for the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550939


Wonderful Christmas party, Murphy. 
Wouldn't you know it, DH walked behind my chair JUST as I was scrolling past the picture of our "entertainment." He came to a screeching halt, backed up, took another look, rubbed his eyes, and said "What ON EARTH is that?"
"Oh, just a photo on the Purse Forum," I innocently replied. 
"Those three don't look ANYTHING like handbags," he said. 
Well, what could I say? When the man's right, the man's right!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great stuff, Murphy!
> Omg, where did Elmo &Patsy go?! Brilliant songs.￼
> 
> Man made Christmas candies today.
> And did another unbeliveable gift thing--which I'm accepting & keeping.
> Too sweet. More later.￼
> 
> I cannot see your new vera bradley!!!
> May die from lack of bag porn.





Sorry bag porn didn't come through.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3551002
> 
> Sorry bag porn didn't come through.



Love both bag and bear!


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> As the evening is too cold and icy too go anywhere, and not likely to change anytime soon, I have been busy with our Island party plans.
> 
> Playlist:
> Santa Baby, Eartha Kitt
> Last Christmas, George Michael
> All I want for Christmas is You, Mariah Carey
> Christmas in Sarajevo, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> O Holy Night, Josh Groban
> Grandma got Runover by a Reindeer, Elmo and Patsy
> 
> To kick things off, our craft (sand glue guns):
> View attachment 3550936
> 
> 
> Entertainment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550932
> 
> 
> Sips and Nibbles:
> View attachment 3550933
> View attachment 3550934
> 
> 
> Our tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550935
> 
> 
> And finally: a bag fashion show.
> Howard is ready to kick things off.
> Here he is posing with my new Vera Bradly Quilted Satchel. She has been conditioned and is ready for the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550939


Wonderful from beginning to end, Murphy!
And.... George Michael......Wow!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> "Oh, just a photo on the Purse Forum," I innocently replied.
> "Those three don't look ANYTHING like handbags," he said.


 



Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3551002
> 
> Sorry bag porn didn't come through.


 Oh, lovely leather & color! Very useful design, too.
Charm resembles snowball, with adorable Christmas bear.
Perfect, my friend.


----------



## remainsilly

Found beside cat's food bowl last night.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Found beside cat's food bowl last night.
> View attachment 3551111



Cat has god taste.


----------



## remainsilly

Man in my life nailed it, with choice, this 2nd time.
Bag I like & will use.(Victoria II 35, black)
He added, "We could get a kitty-shaped coin purse. Or something. To go inside."


Believe my reaction to surprise was as follows:
a) said that I felt nauseous & confused
b) burst into tears, touched about kitty idea
c) tore into box & announced that I had to  run around garden awhile 
d) ran around garden, without coat in cold, flapping arms maniacally 
e) returned inside & asked, "Is there a matching wallet?"

Man was thrilled.
Seems the Boot Fairy failed in her duties.
Thanks for sharing my weird joy.￼


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life nailed it, with choice, this 2nd time.
> Bag I like & will use.(Victoria II 35, black)
> He added, "We could get a kitty-shaped coin purse. Or something. To go inside."
> View attachment 3551159
> 
> Believe my reaction to surprise was as follows:
> a) said that I felt nauseous & confused
> b) burst into tears, touched about kitty idea
> c) tore into box & announced that I had to  run around garden awhile
> d) ran around garden, without coat in cold, flapping arms maniacally
> e) returned inside & asked, "Is there a matching wallet?"
> 
> Man was thrilled.
> Seems the Boot Fairy failed in her duties.
> Thanks for sharing my weird joy.￼



Can't tell you how many likes I would give this post!! 
What a hubbie!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life nailed it, with choice, this 2nd time.
> Bag I like & will use.(Victoria II 35, black)
> He added, "We could get a kitty-shaped coin purse. Or something. To go inside."
> View attachment 3551159
> 
> Believe my reaction to surprise was as follows:
> a) said that I felt nauseous & confused
> b) burst into tears, touched about kitty idea
> c) tore into box & announced that I had to  run around garden awhile
> d) ran around garden, without coat in cold, flapping arms maniacally
> e) returned inside & asked, "Is there a matching wallet?"
> 
> Man was thrilled.
> Seems the Boot Fairy failed in her duties.
> Thanks for sharing my weird joy.￼


What a great gift, remainsilly!
The Victoria is one of my favourite H bags! So beautifully made and understated.
Man in your life is a gem!
Huge congrats on his choice!
Enjoy your wonderful present, remainsilly!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What a great gift, remainsilly!
> The Victoria is one of my favourite H bags! So beautifully made and understated.
> Man in your life is a gem!
> Huge congrats on his choice!
> Enjoy your wonderful present, remainsilly!



Hope you got him something really good this year!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life nailed it, with choice, this 2nd time.
> Bag I like & will use.(Victoria II 35, black)
> He added, "We could get a kitty-shaped coin purse. Or something. To go inside."
> View attachment 3551159
> 
> Believe my reaction to surprise was as follows:
> a) said that I felt nauseous & confused
> b) burst into tears, touched about kitty idea
> c) tore into box & announced that I had to  run around garden awhile
> d) ran around garden, without coat in cold, flapping arms maniacally
> e) returned inside & asked, "Is there a matching wallet?"
> 
> Man was thrilled.
> Seems the Boot Fairy failed in her duties.
> Thanks for sharing my weird joy.￼



[emoji102] Woah! What do I see here?! A black beauty that came in an orange box? *faint* [emoji79] 
Vicky is fabulous! And your reaction is normal not weird. [emoji74] Very happy for you, my friend! Your man is a keeper. [emoji76]
(Hehehe - I hope you won't send any bag ninjas after my bags, now. [emoji78])


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3551002
> 
> Sorry bag porn didn't come through.



Lovely bag porn, Murphy. Howard seems to be very proud of his bag. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Wonderful Christmas party, Murphy.
> Wouldn't you know it, DH walked behind my chair JUST as I was scrolling past the picture of our "entertainment." He came to a screeching halt, backed up, took another look, rubbed his eyes, and said "What ON EARTH is that?"
> "Oh, just a photo on the Purse Forum," I innocently replied.
> "Those three don't look ANYTHING like handbags," he said.
> Well, what could I say? When the man's right, the man's right!



Lol! Bags are not the only eye candy around. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As the evening is too cold and icy too go anywhere, and not likely to change anytime soon, I have been busy with our Island party plans.
> 
> Playlist:
> Santa Baby, Eartha Kitt
> Last Christmas, George Michael
> All I want for Christmas is You, Mariah Carey
> Christmas in Sarajevo, Trans Siberian Orchestra
> O Holy Night, Josh Groban
> Grandma got Runover by a Reindeer, Elmo and Patsy
> 
> To kick things off, our craft (sand glue guns):
> View attachment 3550936
> 
> 
> Entertainment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550932
> 
> 
> Sips and Nibbles:
> View attachment 3550933
> View attachment 3550934
> 
> 
> Our tree:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550935
> 
> 
> And finally: a bag fashion show.
> Howard is ready to kick things off.
> Here he is posing with my new Vera Bradly Quilted Satchel. She has been conditioned and is ready for the party!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3550939



Great party plans, Murphy.
Had a busy Sunday... making lebkuchen, sorting though papers, getting some gifts ready...
Had also a quick talk with our landlord. He is a bit upset as no one is showing up at the Mackerel lately. He believes we have found another bar somewhere. Tried to talk him out if this idea, but to no success. We need to cheer him up.
(And we NEED to get Remainsilly drunk on some cheap champagne. So we can hold Vicky for a while without her noticing it. [emoji83])


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life nailed it, with choice, this 2nd time.
> Bag I like & will use.(Victoria II 35, black)
> He added, "We could get a kitty-shaped coin purse. Or something. To go inside."
> View attachment 3551159
> 
> Believe my reaction to surprise was as follows:
> a) said that I felt nauseous & confused
> b) burst into tears, touched about kitty idea
> c) tore into box & announced that I had to  run around garden awhile
> d) ran around garden, without coat in cold, flapping arms maniacally
> e) returned inside & asked, "Is there a matching wallet?"
> 
> Man was thrilled.
> Seems the Boot Fairy failed in her duties.
> Thanks for sharing my weird joy.￼


Wow! Love that he tried again, love that you love it, love his idea about the kitty-shaped coin purse, and I absolutely adore the image of you running around the garden, flapping your arms like a deranged chicken (I invented the part about the chicken, but that was definitely the picture that popped into my head).
Congrats on your new bag... wear it in good health!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Great party plans, Murphy.
> Had a busy Sunday... making lebkuchen, sorting though papers, getting some gifts ready...
> Had also a quick talk with our landlord. He is a bit upset as no one is showing up at the Mackerel lately. He believes we have found another bar somewhere. Tried to talk him out if this idea, but to no success. We need to cheer him up.
> (And we NEED to get Remainsilly drunk on some cheap champagne. So we can hold Vicky for a while without her noticing it. [emoji83])



All excellent ideas! 
We shall make huge fuss over landlord at the party! 
Maybe save him a piece of lebkuchen?


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag love, all


Murphy47 said:


> Can't tell you how many likes I would give this post!!
> What a hubbie!!!!


I think sharing your hubbie/earrings story helped.


Mariapia said:


> What a great gift, remainsilly!
> The Victoria is one of my favourite H bags! So beautifully made and understated.
> Man in your life is a gem!
> Huge congrats on his choice!
> Enjoy your wonderful present, remainsilly!


Am so pleased to hear your views on her!
Maybe not super popular style on tpf, but I really like, also. Especially in neutral colors. And a couple of the brights.


Murphy47 said:


> Hope you got him something really good this year!


Urm. Is thermal underwear "really good?"
I'm sure the love-scales will balance somehow.


Ludmilla said:


> [emoji102] Woah! What do I see here?! A black beauty that came in an orange box? *faint* [emoji79]
> Vicky is fabulous! And your reaction is normal not weird. [emoji74] Very happy for you, my friend! Your man is a keeper. [emoji76]
> (Hehehe - I hope you won't send any bag ninjas after my bags, now. [emoji78])


I'm still obsessed with Swoopy. And wonder when she'll go adventuring.

Omg, am glad vic is black!
I predict a twilly never will touch her handles--only my greasy little fingers. And a dog nose.


Ludmilla said:


> (And we NEED to get Remainsilly drunk on some cheap champagne. So we can hold Vicky for a while without her noticing it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hehehe--once I collonil waterstop spray her excessively, feel free to hold the vicster!
However, no mole rats. They'll chew the lining.


ElainePG said:


> Wow! Love that he tried again, love that you love it, love his idea about the kitty-shaped coin purse, and I absolutely adore the image of you running around the garden, flapping your arms like a deranged chicken (I invented the part about the chicken, but that was definitely the picture that popped into my head).
> Congrats on your new bag... wear it in good health!


Am shocked he tried again, actually.
He mentioned hermes didn't give him free cappuccinos, unlike mulberry store.
So is holiday miracle that I got to do the deranged chicken run.￼
I like kitty purse idea, too.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag love, all
> 
> I think sharing your hubbie/earrings story helped.
> 
> Am so pleased to hear your views on her!
> Maybe not super popular style on tpf, but I really like, also. Especially in neutral colors. And a couple of the brights.
> 
> Urm. Is thermal underwear "really good?"
> I'm sure the love-scales will balance somehow.
> 
> I'm still obsessed with Swoopy. And wonder when she'll go adventuring.
> 
> Omg, am glad vic is black!
> I predict a twilly never will touch her handles--only my greasy little fingers. And a dog nose.
> 
> Hehehe--once I collonil waterstop spray her excessively, feel free to hold the vicster!
> However, no mole rats. They'll chew the lining.
> 
> Am shocked he tried again, actually.
> He mentioned hermes didn't give him free cappuccinos, unlike mulberry store.
> So is holiday miracle that I got to do the deranged chicken run.￼
> I like kitty purse idea, too.



It depends if YOU are wearing the long underwear....and a big red bow. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag love, all
> 
> I think sharing your hubbie/earrings story helped.
> 
> Am so pleased to hear your views on her!
> Maybe not super popular style on tpf, but I really like, also. Especially in neutral colors. And a couple of the brights.
> 
> Urm. Is thermal underwear "really good?"
> I'm sure the love-scales will balance somehow.
> 
> I'm still obsessed with Swoopy. And wonder when she'll go adventuring.
> 
> Omg, am glad vic is black!
> I predict a twilly never will touch her handles--only my greasy little fingers. And a dog nose.
> 
> Hehehe--once I collonil waterstop spray her excessively, feel free to hold the vicster!
> However, no mole rats. They'll chew the lining.
> 
> Am shocked he tried again, actually.
> He mentioned hermes didn't give him free cappuccinos, unlike mulberry store.
> So is holiday miracle that I got to do the deranged chicken run.￼
> I like kitty purse idea, too.


No, no, no twillies, you're right!
Victoria is gorgeous as it is!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, no, no twillies, you're right!
> Victoria is gorgeous as it is!



+1. no twillies. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Christmas shopping with the Cuir.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Christmas shopping with the Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 3552022


So good to see blue cuir again!


----------



## Mariapia

Well done, Ludmilla! Beautiful rotation! I want a Cuir too.
I am going to wait for the sales....


----------



## remainsilly

Coat + bag = walk.
In dog-speak.
Even when people just return home & hang up gear.


Eternal dog hope. Working those sad eyes o' manipulation.
--------
I know we all love bags.
But stumbled across this article & find it very funny:
https://www.google.com/amp/www.rd.com/funny-stuff/nora-ephron-i-hate-my-purse/amp/
Plus mentions waterproofing h bag. Which is my current study/project.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Christmas shopping with the Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 3552022



Xlnt choice![emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Coat + bag = walk.
> In dog-speak.
> Even when people just return home & hang up gear.
> View attachment 3552069
> 
> Eternal dog hope. Working those sad eyes o' manipulation.
> --------
> I know we all love bags.
> But stumbled across this article & find it very funny:
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.rd.com/funny-stuff/nora-ephron-i-hate-my-purse/amp/
> Plus mentions waterproofing h bag. Which is my current study/project.



That dog has got "let's guilt my humans into another treat" looks down pat!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> So good to see blue cuir again!





Mariapia said:


> Well done, Ludmilla! Beautiful rotation! I want a Cuir too.
> I am going to wait for the sales....





Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt choice![emoji106]



Thank you! [emoji173]️
That bag is so ridiculously lightweight. If I were a wiser woman I would sell all my bags and replace them with a Cuir rainbow. But, that would be drop dead boring, wouldn't it?
Mariapia - what colour do you want to get in the sale?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️
> That bag is so ridiculously lightweight. If I were a wiser woman I would sell all my bags and replace them with a Cuir rainbow. But, that would be drop dead boring, wouldn't it?
> Mariapia - what colour do you want to get in the sale?



Practical. But boring.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! [emoji173]️
> That bag is so ridiculously lightweight. If I were a wiser woman I would sell all my bags and replace them with a Cuir rainbow. But, that would be drop dead boring, wouldn't it?
> Mariapia - what colour do you want to get in the sale?


 Any colour would be great except.... yellow, pink or light blue ( too afraid of colour transfer....) and black.....
I love yours, Ludmilla. Is it Navy Blue?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Coat + bag = walk.
> In dog-speak.
> Even when people just return home & hang up gear.
> View attachment 3552069
> 
> Eternal dog hope. Working those sad eyes o' manipulation.
> --------
> I know we all love bags.
> But stumbled across this article & find it very funny:
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.rd.com/funny-stuff/nora-ephron-i-hate-my-purse/amp/
> Plus mentions waterproofing h bag. Which is my current study/project.



Dog and article are hilarious!
Hehehe. I fear I will always need more than 1 purse. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Practical. But boring.



Yes, absolutely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Any colour would be great except.... yellow, pink or light blue ( too afraid of colour transfer....) and black.....
> I love yours, Ludmilla. Is it Navy Blue?



Yes, it is navy. When I picked it they also had light blue. Did not like that shade. I was very blue and not versatile. 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Coat + bag = walk.
> In dog-speak.
> Even when people just return home & hang up gear.
> View attachment 3552069
> 
> Eternal dog hope. Working those sad eyes o' manipulation.
> --------
> I know we all love bags.
> But stumbled across this article & find it very funny:
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.rd.com/funny-stuff/nora-ephron-i-hate-my-purse/amp/
> Plus mentions waterproofing h bag. Which is my current study/project.


My dog used to speak the same language as yours, remainsilly......
I loved the article but I think Nora..... knows much more about bags than she says.... and probably loves them as much as all of us here....She might even be a TPF member....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is navy. When I picked it they also had light blue. Did not like that shade. I was very blue and not versatile.
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you. [emoji8]


It will be difficult.... I have never seen a Navy Blue on sale.....


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you....
Julie sent me a text message. 
She loves the bag so much....that she immediately transferred everything from the bag she was carrying into the Nat&Nin.... 
A shame she doesn't speak English....She would be with us here...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> My dog used to speak the same language as yours, remainsilly......
> I loved the article but I think Nora..... knows much more about bags than she says.... and probably loves them as much as all of us here....She might even be a TPF member....



Great article, but sadly she has passed on to the great handbag closet in the sky.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you....
> Julie sent me a text message.
> She loves the bag so much....that she immediately transferred everything from the bag she was carrying into the Nat&Nin....
> A shame she doesn't speak English....She would be with us here...



Does Google translate work on tpf?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Does Google translate work on tpf?


I don't know, Murphy....
But she could start her own site.....
I wonder why we didn't think about it....back in 2005 or 6...
Megs and Vlad did and look at TPF now.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't know, Murphy....
> But she could start her own site.....
> I wonder why we didn't think about it....back in 2005 or 6...
> Megs and Vlad did and look at TPF now.....



That is so true. 
Our first love could actually be a JOB!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Great article, but sadly she has passed on to the great handbag closet in the sky.


Oh.... I didn't know about that....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That is so true.
> Our first love could actually be a JOB!!


Exactly what I meant....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh.... I didn't know about that....



Yup. Her movies were the BEST!!


----------



## Mariapia

Today, I am sending hugs to Ludmilla and all the people in Berlin and Germany.
We have been there... 
No words....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Today, I am sending hugs to Ludmilla and all the people in Berlin and Germany.
> We have been there...
> No words....



Me too.
So awful. 
Prayers and hugs.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Practical. But boring.


I fear this describes my new haircut.


Mariapia said:


> and black.....


Black is the new "pop" color. 
I heard 1 of my bags whisper this...


Ludmilla said:


> When I picked it they also had light blue. Did not like that shade. I was very blue and not versatile.


Agreed. Blue is very tricky. Wrong tone = disaster/correct tone = bliss & table dancing mayhem￼
Your cuir is mayhem & bliss.


Murphy47 said:


> Great article, but sadly she has passed on to the great handbag closet in the sky.


No way! Bummer.


Murphy47 said:


> Does Google translate work on tpf?


hehehe--google translate is hilarious.
I'd never trust it to convey one's actual meaning, in important situations.
As bag discussions. And UN meetings.￼


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I fear this describes my new haircut.
> 
> Black is the new "pop" color.
> I heard 1 of my bags whisper this...
> 
> Agreed. Blue is very tricky. Wrong tone = disaster/correct tone = bliss & table dancing mayhem￼
> Your cuir is mayhem & bliss.
> 
> No way! Bummer.
> 
> hehehe--google translate is hilarious.
> I'd never trust it to convey one's actual meaning, in important situations.
> As bag discussions. And UN meetings.￼



Yeah, but it could be hilarious.


----------



## remainsilly

Read about trouble at another German Christmas market, last week.￼
Merkel. No more.
(Any more I say will be too political.￼)
Prayers to all involved.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today, I am sending hugs to Ludmilla and all the people in Berlin and Germany.
> We have been there...
> No words....





Murphy47 said:


> Me too.
> So awful.
> Prayers and hugs.





remainsilly said:


> Read about trouble at another German Christmas market, last week.￼
> Merkel. No more.
> (Any more I say will be too political.￼)
> Prayers to all involved.



Thank you, ladies. [emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I fear this describes my new haircut.
> 
> Black is the new "pop" color.
> I heard 1 of my bags whisper this...
> 
> Agreed. Blue is very tricky. Wrong tone = disaster/correct tone = bliss & table dancing mayhem￼
> Your cuir is mayhem & bliss.
> 
> No way! Bummer.
> 
> hehehe--google translate is hilarious.
> I'd never trust it to convey one's actual meaning, in important situations.
> As bag discussions. And UN meetings.￼





Murphy47 said:


> Yeah, but it could be hilarious.



Google translator is hilarious. [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hermes-victoria-ii-35-hanna-hat-jpg.3552795/
3 layers of collonil gel & we're ready to go!
Yes, am wearing the vicster with electric blue puffer coat. In yesterday's dog photo.
Tragic.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hermes-victoria-ii-35-hanna-hat-jpg.3552795/
> 3 layers of collonil gel & we're ready to go!
> Yes, am wearing the vicster with electric blue puffer coat. In yesterday's dog photo.
> Tragic.



The penguin! [emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hermes-victoria-ii-35-hanna-hat-jpg.3552795/
> 3 layers of collonil gel & we're ready to go!
> Yes, am wearing the vicster with electric blue puffer coat. In yesterday's dog photo.
> Tragic.


Love the bag and the whole pic.... but someone's missing.... The bear!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The penguin! [emoji173]️


Man, for whatever reason, named penguin, "Mr. Waddlesworth." Has been with us awhile.


Mariapia said:


> Love the bag and the whole pic.... but someone's missing.... The bear!


 Omg, you are right!
Is it okay to mix hardware metals? Bear has goldtone.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Man, for whatever reason, named penguin, "Mr. Waddlesworth." Has been with us awhile.
> 
> Omg, you are right!
> Is it okay to mix hardware metals? Bear has goldtone.



Of course you can mix metals. 
Or you can buy bear a "pet". 
I am such an enabler.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Man, for whatever reason, named penguin, "Mr. Waddlesworth." Has been with us awhile.
> 
> Omg, you are right!
> Is it okay to mix hardware metals? Bear has goldtone.


Personally I wouldn't mind..... but..... I suggest you take a picture of Gorgeous Victoria with Cute Bear, so that we can know for sure.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Personally I wouldn't mind..... but..... I suggest you take a picture of Gorgeous Victoria with Cute Bear, so that we can know for sure.....



Xlnt idea, Mariapia!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Coat + bag = walk.
> In dog-speak.
> Even when people just return home & hang up gear.
> View attachment 3552069
> 
> Eternal dog hope. Working those sad eyes o' manipulation.
> --------
> I know we all love bags.
> But stumbled across this article & find it very funny:
> https://www.google.com/amp/www.rd.com/funny-stuff/nora-ephron-i-hate-my-purse/amp/
> Plus mentions waterproofing h bag. Which is my current study/project.


Terrific article, *rs*! I really miss Nora Ephron. She was such a funny lady. 
Apparently in real life she & her sister Delia (also a writer) carried M.Z. Wallace bags. Black ones, of course, being New Yorkers.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Terrific article, *rs*! I really miss Nora Ephron. She was such a funny lady.
> Apparently in real life she & her sister Delia (also a writer) carried M.Z. Wallace bags. Black ones, of course, being New Yorkers.



Didn't know they HAD color in New York. Lol


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Didn't know they HAD color in New York. Lol



I used to live in NYC... I once heard it said that the reason New Yorkers wear black is because there isn't anything darker!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I used to live in NYC... I once heard it said that the reason New Yorkers wear black is because there isn't anything darker!



Got it in one. [emoji41]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Personally I wouldn't mind..... but..... I suggest you take a picture of Gorgeous Victoria with Cute Bear, so that we can know for sure.....


Brilliant! 
Here we go:


Hmm. Maybe too large for bag?


ElainePG said:


> Terrific article, *rs*! I really miss Nora Ephron. She was such a funny lady.
> Apparently in real life she & her sister Delia (also a writer) carried M.Z. Wallace bags. Black ones, of course, being New Yorkers.


I find writers' lives fascinating.
Also love seeing photos of their work desks.
Another of my personality quirks.


Murphy47 said:


> Didn't know they HAD color in New York. Lol


Only red. In the flushed cheeks o' angry yelling.


ElainePG said:


> I used to live in NYC... I once heard it said that the reason New Yorkers wear black is because there isn't anything darker!


 Perfect.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Brilliant!
> Here we go:
> View attachment 3553189
> 
> Hmm. Maybe too large for bag?
> 
> I find writers' lives fascinating.
> Also love seeing photos of their work desks.
> Another of my personality quirks.
> 
> Only red. In the flushed cheeks o' angry yelling.
> Perfect.



I thinks he's perfect!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
After a few days of both rainy and windy weather.... ( this is when most of us here, carry our Longchamp Le Pliage), Miss Postina is going out with me this morning....
Here is a pic again, sorry I can't resist....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Brilliant!
> Here we go:
> View attachment 3553189
> 
> Hmm. Maybe too large for bag?
> 
> I find writers' lives fascinating.
> Also love seeing photos of their work desks.
> Another of my personality quirks.
> 
> Only red. In the flushed cheeks o' angry yelling.
> Perfect.


Perfect, remainsilly!
That bear can go anywhere
I have noticed that gold high end charms are like that, the colour is subtle and can wonderfully  be mixed with PHW....
Size is perfect!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3553402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> After a few days of both rainy and windy weather.... ( this is when most of us here, carry our Longchamp Le Pliage), Miss Postina is going out with me this morning....
> Here is a pic again, sorry I can't resist....



Glad you didn't resist!
Lovely bag. 
I have and LC question for you: does you LC get stiff and almost "frozen" in such cold weather?
My Neo seems to get rigid in such cold weather as we have had lately and I'm afraid to carry it lest it crack.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you didn't resist!
> Lovely bag.
> I have and LC question for you: does you LC get stiff and almost "frozen" in such cold weather?
> My Neo seems to get rigid in such cold weather as we have had lately and I'm afraid to carry it lest it crack.


Don't worry, Murphy, it won't crack! 
I wore mine yesterday  (  the orange one I bought a few months ago) in very cold temperatures and nothing happened. Back home, it softens again.
Those bags are made to resist anything! That's why they are so popular!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Murphy, it won't crack!
> I wore mine yesterday  (  the orange one I bought a few months ago) in very cold temperatures and nothing happened. Back home, it softens again.
> Those bags are made to resist anything! That's why they are so popular!



Thanks! 
I got it to use in yucky weather so it was a surprise when it got so stiff. 
Everyone ready for our Thirsty Thursday Christmas Throwdown?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I thinks he's perfect!


Thanks. 
Am considering hosing down bear with collonil waterstop spray--wonder why not thought to do earlier.
Am slipping in my collonil addictive ways...


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3553402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> After a few days of both rainy and windy weather.... ( this is when most of us here, carry our Longchamp Le Pliage), Miss Postina is going out with me this morning....
> Here is a pic again, sorry I can't resist....


Omg, that red tone!
So great for Christmas.
Bright as lovely holly berries.


Mariapia said:


> Perfect, remainsilly!
> That bear can go anywhere
> I have noticed that gold high end charms are like that, the colour is subtle and can wonderfully  be mixed with PHW....
> Size is perfect!


Thanks
Good point--the goldtone is less yellow.
And navigating holiday crowds requires secret agent bear moves. 


Murphy47 said:


> Everyone ready for our Thirsty Thursday Christmas Throwdown?


 Holy f***, yes!!!! What a weird week so far.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Brilliant!
> Here we go:
> View attachment 3553189
> 
> Hmm. Maybe too large for bag?
> 
> I find writers' lives fascinating.
> Also love seeing photos of their work desks.
> Another of my personality quirks.
> 
> Only red. In the flushed cheeks o' angry yelling.
> Perfect.



Bear is perfect with Vic. And the scarf in the background is perfect, too. [emoji12]
I really like to see writer's desks, too. I am nosy. [emoji3]



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3553402
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> After a few days of both rainy and windy weather.... ( this is when most of us here, carry our Longchamp Le Pliage), Miss Postina is going out with me this morning....
> Here is a pic again, sorry I can't resist....



I [emoji173]️ your Postina. Such a happy colour!



Murphy47 said:


> Glad you didn't resist!
> Lovely bag.
> I have and LC question for you: does you LC get stiff and almost "frozen" in such cold weather?
> My Neo seems to get rigid in such cold weather as we have had lately and I'm afraid to carry it lest it crack.



My LCs get stiff, too, but I never paid attention to it. [emoji85]


----------



## Ludmilla

The Cuir had loads of adventures, today. We went to the big city in the south and saw tons of interesting stuff.




Break at Starbucks.




Art.




And funny Christmas trees.






Christmas present for the Cuir.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir had loads of adventures, today. We went to the big city in the south and saw tons of interesting stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3553670
> 
> 
> Break at Starbucks.
> 
> View attachment 3553671
> 
> 
> Art.
> 
> View attachment 3553672
> 
> 
> And funny Christmas trees.
> 
> View attachment 3553673
> 
> View attachment 3553674
> 
> 
> Christmas present for the Cuir.
> View attachment 3553675


Great pics, Ludmilla! I love all those Christmas decorations and of course.... your Longchamp at Starbucks  and her lovely charm!
Seems that the Island ladies know how to find beautiful charms for their lovely bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great pics, Ludmilla! I love all those Christmas decorations and of course.... your Longchamp at Starbucks  and her lovely charm!
> Seems that the Island ladies know how to find beautiful charms for their lovely bags.



Haha. Yes, we certainly do! [emoji8]
Bag charms are so much fun. This one is made from an old silver spoon.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Yes, we certainly do! [emoji8]
> Bag charms are so much fun. This one is made from an old silver spoon.


Great find, Ludmilla!
I agree, bag charms are fun!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir had loads of adventures, today. We went to the big city in the south and saw tons of interesting stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3553670
> 
> 
> Break at Starbucks.
> 
> View attachment 3553671
> 
> 
> Art.
> 
> View attachment 3553672
> 
> 
> And funny Christmas trees.
> 
> View attachment 3553673
> 
> View attachment 3553674
> 
> 
> Christmas present for the Cuir.
> View attachment 3553675


Love the Mad Hatter Tea Party tree!!!!
Did a rabbit, carrying pocket watch, run by you?--saying, "I'm late! I'm late!"
Bicycle(?) tree awesome, also.

Oh, lovely cuir.￼
Very tasteful, nice charm for her. Have seen rings, made from recycled spoon handles. Beautiful silver patterns.￼
Seems a terrific outing. Very glad for you, my friend.
---
I tried to shop for gifts.
An oblivious man almost walked into me.
We both apologized & admitted we had no idea where we were going.
Just each wandering store aimlessly. 
Hoping gift inspiration struck.
Then we both laughed.￼

I gave up & visited art museum.
The paintings behaved, not jostling me.
Not letting their little painting-children run up & down aisles screaming, "I hate my sister!"
Then I bought dog food. And went home.

Zero holiday shopping goals met today.￼
Sanity preserved.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Love the Mad Hatter Tea Party tree!!!!
> Did a rabbit, carrying pocket watch, run by you?--saying, "I'm late! I'm late!"
> Bicycle(?) tree awesome, also.
> 
> Oh, lovely cuir.￼
> Very tasteful, nice charm for her. Have seen rings, made from recycled spoon handles. Beautiful silver patterns.￼
> Seems a terrific outing. Very glad for you, my friend.
> ---
> I tried to shop for gifts.
> An oblivious man almost walked into me.
> We both apologized & admitted we had no idea where we were going.
> Just each wandering store aimlessly.
> Hoping gift inspiration struck.
> Then we both laughed.￼
> 
> I gave up & visited art museum.
> The paintings behaved, not jostling me.
> Not letting their little painting-children run up & down aisles screaming, "I hate my sister!"
> Then I bought dog food. And went home.
> 
> Zero holiday shopping goals met today.￼
> Sanity preserved.



If you still have sanity at this point, it's a good thing!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> If you still have sanity at this point, it's a good thing!


Is yours sliding towards the Tea Party & white rabbit zone?
Lots to do, with shuffling for trip, I imagine.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Is yours sliding towards the Tea Party & white rabbit zone?
> Lots to do, with shuffling for trip, I imagine.



Running around taking the kids to the doctors and dentists as it's school break. 
Almost time to start the holiday cooking. 
That at least is peaceful.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Love the Mad Hatter Tea Party tree!!!!
> Did a rabbit, carrying pocket watch, run by you?--saying, "I'm late! I'm late!"
> Bicycle(?) tree awesome, also.
> 
> Oh, lovely cuir.￼
> Very tasteful, nice charm for her. Have seen rings, made from recycled spoon handles. Beautiful silver patterns.￼
> Seems a terrific outing. Very glad for you, my friend.
> ---
> I tried to shop for gifts.
> An oblivious man almost walked into me.
> We both apologized & admitted we had no idea where we were going.
> Just each wandering store aimlessly.
> Hoping gift inspiration struck.
> Then we both laughed.￼
> 
> I gave up & visited art museum.
> The paintings behaved, not jostling me.
> Not letting their little painting-children run up & down aisles screaming, "I hate my sister!"
> Then I bought dog food. And went home.
> 
> Zero holiday shopping goals met today.￼
> Sanity preserved.


Last minute shopping is tough....
A shame that the gentleman who walked into you didn't look like Enrique Inglesias, as would have been the case in a romantic movie....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Love the Mad Hatter Tea Party tree!!!!
> Did a rabbit, carrying pocket watch, run by you?--saying, "I'm late! I'm late!"
> Bicycle(?) tree awesome, also.
> 
> Oh, lovely cuir.￼
> Very tasteful, nice charm for her. Have seen rings, made from recycled spoon handles. Beautiful silver patterns.￼
> Seems a terrific outing. Very glad for you, my friend.
> ---
> I tried to shop for gifts.
> An oblivious man almost walked into me.
> We both apologized & admitted we had no idea where we were going.
> Just each wandering store aimlessly.
> Hoping gift inspiration struck.
> Then we both laughed.￼
> 
> I gave up & visited art museum.
> The paintings behaved, not jostling me.
> Not letting their little painting-children run up & down aisles screaming, "I hate my sister!"
> Then I bought dog food. And went home.
> 
> Zero holiday shopping goals met today.￼
> Sanity preserved.



Hehehe. I guess the mad hatter Christmas tree inspried me to buy the spoin charm. They make jewelery, too, but unfortunately I only wear gold and everything is silver.
The other tree is made of bicycles. I am kicking myself that I did not take pics of all trees.

Like your last minute shopping story![emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Running around taking the kids to the doctors and dentists as it's school break.
> Almost time to start the holiday cooking.
> That at least is peaceful.



Hope busily running around ends soon!



Mariapia said:


> Last minute shopping is tough....
> A shame that the gentleman who walked into you didn't look like Enrique Inglesias, as would have been the case in a romantic movie....



I have to do some last minute shopping, today. Wish me some luck that I am bumping into a redhaired Enrique. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope busily running around ends soon!
> 
> 
> 
> I have to do some last minute shopping, today. Wish me some luck that I am bumping into a redhaired Enrique. [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


Toes and fingers crossed! The last gentleman who walked into me was around 80 years old....
He apologized and asked me if I was available for a coffee....


----------



## Mariapia

I am mad, ladies!
I had ordered two duvets from a reputable site as Christmas presents ....
The parcel has just been delivered and there is only one...
I phoned the site and the lady told me they had made a mistake while putting my order in the parcel.
Long story short, they are sending the second duvet today to the person it is for....hoping that he will get it before Christmas....
Toes and fingers crossed!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am mad, ladies!
> I had ordered two duvets from a reputable site as Christmas presents ....
> The parcel has just been delivered and there is only one...
> I phoned the site and the lady told me they had made a mistake while putting my order in the parcel.
> Long story short, they are sending the second duvet today to the person it is for....hoping that he will get it before Christmas....
> Toes and fingers crossed!



Oh no. This is a bummer. I hope the second duvet will arrive in time! Keeping my fingers crossed. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Toes and fingers crossed! The last gentleman who walked into me was around 80 years old....
> He apologized and asked me if I was available for a coffee....



Hmpf. So far I bumped into some ten year olds who did not care for other people on the sidewalk.... [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Last minute shopping with Bree.




Going to meet a friend, too. So it's going to be more fun. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Last minute shopping with Bree.
> 
> View attachment 3554344
> 
> 
> Going to meet a friend, too. So it's going to be more fun. [emoji3]


Enjoy a fun afternoon, Ludmilla! I am glad lovely Bree is going with you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmpf. So far I bumped into some ten year olds who did not care for other people on the sidewalk.... [emoji15]


The worst are those on skateboards!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The worst are those on skateboards!



Funny thing is that I felt bad afterwards. But I had absolutely no space to step aside. [emoji15] 

Skate boarders are really the worst!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The worst are those on skateboards!



Skateboarding 10 year olds should get this look:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Best of luck to all who are last minute shopping. I am off to do some myself. 
Everyone ready for tonight's get together at the Mackeral? 
The landlord tells me he is stocked up on cheap champagne and expensive candies. 
I doubt we will be graced with the presence of Enrique or Mr. C but a good time shall be had by all. 
Should we add an ugly sweater contest?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Last minute shopping is tough....
> A shame that the gentleman who walked into you didn't look like Enrique Inglesias, as would have been the case in a romantic movie....


My life never follows romantic movie plotlines.
Online dating, for instance, undoubtedly would link me to Hannibal Lector. And an evening viewing his severed limb collection.


Ludmilla said:


> The other tree is made of bicycles. I am kicking myself that I did not take pics of all trees.


There were MORE?! Oooooooooh.


Mariapia said:


> Toes and fingers crossed! The last gentleman who walked into me was around 80 years old....
> He apologized and asked me if I was available for a coffee....


Hey, FREE coffee! 


Ludmilla said:


> Hmpf. So far I bumped into some ten year olds who did not care for other people on the sidewalk....


Yes, this is closer to my life's movie plotline.


Mariapia said:


> The worst are those on skateboards!


Believe, last year or so--new craze was motorized wheeled boards for kids.
Which inexplicably caught on fire.
And had to be recalled.
Skateboards now seem less evil to me.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Skateboarding 10 year olds should get this look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554415


Omg, loved Mary Poppins' carpet bag!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My life never follows romantic movie plotlines.
> Online dating, for instance, undoubtedly would link me to Hannibal Lector. And an evening viewing his severed limb collection.
> 
> There were MORE?! Oooooooooh.
> 
> Hey, FREE coffee!
> 
> Yes, this is closer to my life's movie plotline.
> 
> Believe, last year or so--new craze was motorized wheeled boards for kids.
> Which inexplicably caught on fire.
> And had to be recalled.
> Skateboards now seem less evil to me.



Hoverboards is what they were called. 
Last "hotel" I stayed in featured kids in wet swimming suits riding them up and down the halls. Such joy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg, loved Mary Poppins' carpet bag!



That bag had EVERYTHING in it. It was AWESOME!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Hoverboards is what they were called.
> Last "hotel" I stayed in featured kids in wet swimming suits riding them up and down the halls. Such joy.


_Shocking_.(oh, I did a punny thing￼)


----------



## remainsilly

Compliments on "red holiday shoes" = 5


Anyone noticing hermes bag = 0
Though 1 cashier gave me $5 off coupon, towards next purchase. 

Perfect.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Funny thing is that I felt bad afterwards. But I had absolutely no space to step aside. [emoji15]
> 
> Skate boarders are really the worst!


Don't feel bad, Ludmilla, because they don't!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Compliments on "red holiday shoes" = 5
> View attachment 3554546
> 
> Anyone noticing hermes bag = 0
> Though 1 cashier gave me $5 off coupon, towards next purchase.
> 
> Perfect.


Victoria is the perfect understated Hermès bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Victoria is the perfect understated Hermès bag!



ITA. 
Hermes and Comverse. 
Perfect combo for the busy but casual woman!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hoverboards is what they were called.
> Last "hotel" I stayed in featured kids in wet swimming suits riding them up and down the halls. Such joy.


We have those too!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We have those too!



They are just everywhere. 
When I said something to the kid, she says "I didn't know you couldn't ride in the hallways" 
I guess she was born in a barn.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> ITA.
> Hermes and Comverse.
> Perfect combo for the busy but casual woman!!!


Yes! Hermès and red Converse, pure perfection!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They are just everywhere.
> When I said something to the kid, she says "I didn't know you couldn't ride in the hallways"
> I guess she was born in a barn.


LOL!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> LOL!



I couldn't believe her parents let her do it, much less while dripping wet. 
Those things explode on a regular basis as is. But adding a wet kid?
Bad parent award.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Skateboarding 10 year olds should get this look:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3554415
> 
> Best of luck to all who are last minute shopping. I am off to do some myself.
> Everyone ready for tonight's get together at the Mackeral?
> The landlord tells me he is stocked up on cheap champagne and expensive candies.
> I doubt we will be graced with the presence of Enrique or Mr. C but a good time shall be had by all.
> Should we add an ugly sweater contest?



Only thing is: I fear the death stare does not work on children nowadays. Hehehe. Only stuffing them into the bag might help. [emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Compliments on "red holiday shoes" = 5
> View attachment 3554546
> 
> Anyone noticing hermes bag = 0
> Though 1 cashier gave me $5 off coupon, towards next purchase.
> 
> Perfect.



Love how you combine the Vic with red converse. [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Last minute Christmas shopping is almost done. Groceries tomorrow. Waiting for you ladies at the Mackerel. Already had 2 glasses of that cheap champange and loads of cookies. [emoji1]


----------



## Ludmilla

PS: No bumping into hot men during shopping. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Last minute Christmas shopping is almost done. Groceries tomorrow. Waiting for you ladies at the Mackerel. Already had 2 glasses of that cheap champange and loads of cookies. [emoji1]



Done with errands. 
Will save cookie baking as everyone knows that cookies cure being "overserved".


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Only thing is: I fear the death stare does not work on children nowadays. Hehehe. Only stuffing them into the bag might help. [emoji38]



Death stare works on many children. 
But you are correct, not all. 
All DD's friends say, "Your mom is SCARY."
I like this. I cultivate it. [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Death stare works on many children.
> But you are correct, not all.
> All DD's friends say, "Your mom is SCARY."
> I like this. I cultivate it. [emoji41]



Ha! This is cool! I would cultivate that, too. [emoji1]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! This is cool! I would cultivate that, too. [emoji1]



Keeps kids out of my yard. [emoji106]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> PS: No bumping into hot men during shopping. [emoji16]


Wait till the last minute.....Lots of men will be everywhere on the 24th, around 5 or 6 pm....
Men never anticipate Christmas shopping....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wait till the last minute.....Lots of men will be everywhere on the 24th, around 5 or 6 pm....
> Men never anticipate Christmas shopping....



That is so true in any country.


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Compliments on "red holiday shoes" = 5
> View attachment 3554546
> 
> Anyone noticing hermes bag = 0
> Though 1 cashier gave me $5 off coupon, towards next purchase.
> 
> Perfect.



I thought I recognised those feet [emoji12] hope you are ok

Hermes...... say no more [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wait till the last minute.....Lots of men will be everywhere on the 24th, around 5 or 6 pm....
> Men never anticipate Christmas shopping....





Murphy47 said:


> That is so true in any country.



Hehehe. But, I guess those men are all shopping for their wives and girlfriends. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. But, I guess those men are all shopping for their wives and girlfriends. [emoji38]


Not necessarily.... They will be shopping for their mothers or sisters or nieces...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ITA.
> Hermes and Comverse.
> Perfect combo for the busy but casual woman!!!





Mariapia said:


> Yes! Hermès and red Converse, pure perfection!





Ludmilla said:


> Love how you combine the Vic with red converse.





Louliu71 said:


> I thought I recognised those feet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope you are ok
> 
> Hermes...... say no more


Aw, thanks.￼￼  Hi, Lou. 
Probably in pearls-before-swine territory, pairing my general wardrobe with the vicster.
Also, I've hosed the inside with collonil waterstop. And built an odd scarf/hair clip jumble, to decide if helps light-colored lining stay cleaner.


But, hey, I'm a content little swine.￼

Tonight's roadtrip, paired vic with zebra print clogs.￼  And a gorgeous sunset.


So pour a steaming mug of tea & set out the holiday cookies.
On my way to The Happy Mackeral!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aw, thanks.￼￼  Hi, Lou.
> Probably in pearls-before-swine territory, pairing my general wardrobe with the vicster.
> Also, I've hosed the inside with collonil waterstop. And built an odd scarf/hair clip jumble, to decide if helps light-colored lining stay cleaner.
> View attachment 3554881
> 
> But, hey, I'm a content little swine.￼
> 
> Tonight's roadtrip, paired vic with zebra print clogs.￼  And a gorgeous sunset.
> View attachment 3554880
> 
> So pour a steaming mug of tea & set out the holiday cookies.
> On my way to The Happy Mackeral!



Glad you can make it! 
I think Mariapia and Ludmilla have been celebrating already. 
We shall have to play catch up. [emoji482]


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you can make it!
> I think Mariapia and Ludmilla have been celebrating already.
> We shall have to play catch up. [emoji482]



I think you might be the grand finale in our bag fashion show. 
There have been some stunning reveals this week so I am glad it's not a competition. 
The lining is really pretty so I suggest Tupperware for any to go cookies!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you can make it!
> I think Mariapia and Ludmilla have been celebrating already.
> We shall have to play catch up. [emoji482]


Be warned, today I:
a) replaced vehicle thermostat/gasket.
b) was given silver, metallic sharpie pens.
c) sprinkled glitter onto tiny, potted pine trees as "craft."
d) ate a bagel with cream cheese.
So feeling feisty & ready to dance on tables!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Be warned, today I:
> a) replaced vehicle thermostat/gasket.
> b) was given silver, metallic sharpie pens.
> c) sprinkled glitter onto tiny, potted pine trees as "craft."
> d) ate a bagel with cream cheese.
> So feeling feisty & ready to dance on tables!



May I suggest: 
We Got the Beat by the Bangles. 
It's always been my fav for chair/table dancing.


----------



## remainsilly

I'd lose--your snowball charm & bradley.
And Mariapia's red postina.￼
Then, Ludmilla's soon-reveal suede beauty.￼
All = wow!!!


Murphy47 said:


> There have been some stunning reveals this week so I am glad it's not a competition.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'd lose--your snowball charm & bradley.
> And Mariapia's red postina.￼
> Then, Ludmilla's soon-reveal suede beauty.￼
> All = wow!!!



A bag bonanza [emoji177][emoji106][emoji41]
We shall have to have another get together when we can assemble the whole group. 
Possibly we should cover them with clear plastic for the evening as we are quite and EXUBERANT group [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Not necessarily.... They will be shopping for their mothers or sisters or nieces...



Always an optimist. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I thought I recognised those feet [emoji12] hope you are ok
> 
> Hermes...... say no more [emoji7]



Hi Lou! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aw, thanks.￼￼  Hi, Lou.
> Probably in pearls-before-swine territory, pairing my general wardrobe with the vicster.
> Also, I've hosed the inside with collonil waterstop. And built an odd scarf/hair clip jumble, to decide if helps light-colored lining stay cleaner.
> View attachment 3554881
> 
> But, hey, I'm a content little swine.￼
> 
> Tonight's roadtrip, paired vic with zebra print clogs.￼  And a gorgeous sunset.
> View attachment 3554880
> 
> So pour a steaming mug of tea & set out the holiday cookies.
> On my way to The Happy Mackeral!





remainsilly said:


> Be warned, today I:
> a) replaced vehicle thermostat/gasket.
> b) was given silver, metallic sharpie pens.
> c) sprinkled glitter onto tiny, potted pine trees as "craft."
> d) ate a bagel with cream cheese.
> So feeling feisty & ready to dance on tables!



You were quite busy! Glad you are taking Vic to the Mackerel. [emoji4] 
Hm... I think I would throw caution to the wind and use Vic without a scarf. Do you have a Lily dustbag you could use as lining protection? Or are those too big? The scarf would annoy me. [emoji58]
Hehehe. You could do a lining protection crafting project. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think you might be the grand finale in our bag fashion show.
> There have been some stunning reveals this week so I am glad it's not a competition.
> The lining is really pretty so I suggest Tupperware for any to go cookies!



Oh yes. We did have some gorgeous reveals this week. [emoji4] Definitely time to celebrate. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Always an optimist. [emoji3]


Keep your eyes open tomorrow evening, Ludmilla....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> A bag bonanza [emoji177][emoji106][emoji41]
> We shall have to have another get together when we can assemble the whole group.
> Possibly we should cover them with clear plastic for the evening as we are quite and EXUBERANT group [emoji6]


Oh yes! Bags covered  in plastic will be the ultimate trend!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Aw, thanks.￼￼  Hi, Lou.
> Probably in pearls-before-swine territory, pairing my general wardrobe with the vicster.
> Also, I've hosed the inside with collonil waterstop. And built an odd scarf/hair clip jumble, to decide if helps light-colored lining stay cleaner.
> View attachment 3554881
> 
> But, hey, I'm a content little swine.￼
> 
> Tonight's roadtrip, paired vic with zebra print clogs.￼  And a gorgeous sunset.
> View attachment 3554880
> 
> So pour a steaming mug of tea & set out the holiday cookies.
> On my way to The Happy Mackeral!


Perfect! The scarf is a good idea, remainsilly.
Victoria is on my wishlist....


----------



## Mariapia

To Longchamp lovers here... Here is a pic from the Longchamp site.
The bag is called Mystery....
What do you think?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3555273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Longchamp lovers here... Here is a pic from the Longchamp site.
> The bag is called Mystery....
> What do you think?



I like that bag a lot!
On Wednesday I visited the LC boutique. Loads of pretty bags and great quality. Before that I was in the Mulberry store and I was sooooo underwhelmed by their new bags. The quality is just [emoji15]. The hardware was flimsy beyond belief and the leathers felt like plastic. [emoji58] 
Going to LC cheered me up immensely. They had the Penelope in curry. Like you I did not like the colour at all. [emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Grocery shopping with Miss Pickle.
Believe it or not, but I bumped into someone I really do not want to bump into. Blast from the past. [emoji15] The universe hates me obviously. [emoji38] Thank God for Miss Pickle, because I started fiddling with her straps and was much too concentrated to see or recognise anybody. [emoji13]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia, I love that LC! Is it on your wish list? Looks like a great all around bag. I give it 2 [emoji106]
Ludmilla, great to see Miss Pickle. Nice pop of color against your winter coat. Sounds like she was a great helper too!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You were quite busy! Glad you are taking Vic to the Mackerel. [emoji4]
> Hm... I think I would throw caution to the wind and use Vic without a scarf. Do you have a Lily dustbag you could use as lining protection? Or are those too big? The scarf would annoy me. [emoji58]
> Hehehe. You could do a lining protection crafting project. [emoji12]


Lily is tiny, compared to vic. But dustbag idea is interesting--vic has a dustbag...￼
I use scarf for other light-colored lining bags.
Only hair clips are experimental--to hold in place. They pop off. Might be a fail.
Ah, if only I could sew. More crafting territory would burst open.
But maybe such caution is for wimps.


Mariapia said:


> Oh yes! Bags covered  in plastic will be the ultimate trend!


Similar to 1970's US living rooms, with plastic covers for sofas. 
And still being told not to sit on the "nice" furniture.


Mariapia said:


> Perfect! The scarf is a good idea, remainsilly.
> Victoria is on my wishlist....


Thanks. I find huge polyester scarves on sale, for this purpose--washable. You have hermes bag, yes? I remember...


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3555273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To Longchamp lovers here... Here is a pic from the Longchamp site.
> The bag is called Mystery....
> What do you think?


I like the leather! Unsure how I personally would get along with shape. But definitely worth a view irl.


Ludmilla said:


> On Wednesday I visited the LC boutique. Loads of pretty bags and great quality. Before that I was in the Mulberry store and I was sooooo underwhelmed by their new bags. The quality is just
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . The hardware was flimsy beyond belief and the leathers felt like plastic.


Do not say this on mulb forum.￼
They'll burn you--burn the heart out of you.
http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/34400000/Jim-Moriarty-jim-moriarty-34404547-329-448.jpg


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3555320
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping with Miss Pickle.
> Believe it or not, but I bumped into someone I really do not want to bump into. Blast from the past. [emoji15] The universe hates me obviously. [emoji38] Thank God for Miss Pickle, because I started fiddling with her straps and was much too concentrated to see or recognise anybody. [emoji13]


Bags are our true friends, in times of need.￼
Miss Pickle for Christmastime.￼￼
Now, I want to use my green deadly ponies bag.￼￼

Maybe green bags are the official island holiday theme?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3555320
> 
> 
> Grocery shopping with Miss Pickle.
> Believe it or not, but I bumped into someone I really do not want to bump into. Blast from the past. [emoji15] The universe hates me obviously. [emoji38] Thank God for Miss Pickle, because I started fiddling with her straps and was much too concentrated to see or recognise anybody. [emoji13]


I know those blasts, Ludmilla! Disturbing and terribly unsettling, I have been there.
Thank God, Lovely Miss Pickle was with you!
Our bags can really save us from tough situations....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Lily is tiny, compared to vic. But dustbag idea is interesting--vic has a dustbag...￼
> I use scarf for other light-colored lining bags.
> Only hair clips are experimental--to hold in place. They pop off. Might be a fail.
> Ah, if only I could sew. More crafting territory would burst open.
> But maybe such caution is for wimps.
> 
> Similar to 1970's US living rooms, with plastic covers for sofas.
> And still being told not to sit on the "nice" furniture.
> 
> Thanks. I find huge polyester scarves on sale, for this purpose--washable. You have hermes bag, yes? I remember...
> 
> I like the leather! Unsure how I personally would get along with shape. But definitely worth a view irl.
> 
> Do not say this on mulb forum.￼
> They'll burn you--burn the heart out of you.
> http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/34400000/Jim-Moriarty-jim-moriarty-34404547-329-448.jpg
> 
> Bags are our true friends, in times of need.￼
> Miss Pickle for Christmastime.￼￼
> Now, I want to use my green deadly ponies bag.￼￼
> 
> Maybe green bags are the official island holiday theme?



Green bags would be a great theme! I would have to go shopping tho as I don't own one (darn [emoji6]). 
Do you not have a purse organizer to protect the lining of your bag? I have a couple for my LV's and I really like them. The scarf idea is great but I would be forever catching on in the zipper. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



And these may become and Island part necessity [emoji12]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, I love that LC! Is it on your wish list? Looks like a great all around bag. I give it 2 [emoji106]
> Ludmilla, great to see Miss Pickle. Nice pop of color against your winter coat. Sounds like she was a great helper too!


There are lots of bags on my wishlist, Murphy!
Remember the bag I gave to Julie?
Her sister told her father (my brother) that it wasn't fair....Why didn't she have one too?
I think my brother wanted me to know that  that bag was so beautiful that everyone wanted it... 
So, as I am seeing him tonight, I have been looking for..... another bag, this time for Angèle....
And here is the one I chose.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> There are lots of bags on my wishlist, Murphy!
> Remember the bag I gave to Julie?
> Her sister told her father (my brother) that it wasn't fair....Why didn't she have one too?
> I think my brother wanted me to know that  that bag was so beautiful that everyone wanted it...
> So, as I am seeing him tonight, I have been looking for..... another bag, this time for Angèle....
> And here is the one I chose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555358



Nice choice! You have such great taste!!
And freeing up wardrobe space is so key this time of year.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nice choice! You have such great taste!!
> And freeing up wardrobe space is so key this time of year.


The bag is a gem but it's a little small for me. 
I hope she will like it..... 
Funny, I love my bags, want to keep them all but I know that, once they are in someone else's hands, I will completely forget about them.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The bag is a gem but it's a little small for me.
> I hope she will like it.....
> Funny, I love my bags, want to keep them all but I know that, once they are in someone else's hands, I will completely forget about them.



Me too!
Funny,isn't it?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Funny,isn't it?


Any explanations?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Any explanations?



Nope. 
Sometimes I forget the ones I still own, and I don't own that many anymore.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nope.
> Sometimes I forget the ones I still own, and I don't own that many anymore.


Same here! At least for the first part....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same here! At least for the first part....



I am always happy when bags that didn't work for me find a new home with someone who really wants them. 
Have you done all your food shopping?
I am about to commence cooking as we are having our presents and such in the morning. 
I keep putting off cookies but that is high on the list today.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Lily is tiny, compared to vic. But dustbag idea is interesting--vic has a dustbag...￼
> I use scarf for other light-colored lining bags.
> Only hair clips are experimental--to hold in place. They pop off. Might be a fail.
> Ah, if only I could sew. More crafting territory would burst open.
> But maybe such caution is for wimps.
> 
> Similar to 1970's US living rooms, with plastic covers for sofas.
> And still being told not to sit on the "nice" furniture.
> 
> Thanks. I find huge polyester scarves on sale, for this purpose--washable. You have hermes bag, yes? I remember...
> 
> I like the leather! Unsure how I personally would get along with shape. But definitely worth a view irl.
> 
> Do not say this on mulb forum.￼
> They'll burn you--burn the heart out of you.
> http://images6.fanpop.com/image/photos/34400000/Jim-Moriarty-jim-moriarty-34404547-329-448.jpg
> 
> Bags are our true friends, in times of need.￼
> Miss Pickle for Christmastime.￼￼
> Now, I want to use my green deadly ponies bag.￼￼
> 
> Maybe green bags are the official island holiday theme?



Not going to post that on the M forum. [emoji85] Although the visit at the store was really sad. No costumers at all. [emoji17]

Green bags for Christmas is a good idea. Everyone who does not have a green bag can use a red one. [emoji3]



Mariapia said:


> I know those blasts, Ludmilla! Disturbing and terribly unsettling, I have been there.
> Thank God, Lovely Miss Pickle was with you!
> Our bags can really save us from tough situations....



Ugh, yes. Esp. after joking about bumping into intersting persons. [emoji16]
Hehe. Yep. Miss Pickle saved me. 



Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, I love that LC! Is it on your wish list? Looks like a great all around bag. I give it 2 [emoji106]
> Ludmilla, great to see Miss Pickle. Nice pop of color against your winter coat. Sounds like she was a great helper too!



Thank you, Murphy. Miss Pickle was a bit neglected this year, so I took her out. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Green bags would be a great theme! I would have to go shopping tho as I don't own one (darn [emoji6]).
> Do you not have a purse organizer to protect the lining of your bag? I have a couple for my LV's and I really like them. The scarf idea is great but I would be forever catching on in the zipper.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555357
> 
> And these may become and Island part necessity [emoji12]



Ha! Those covers are a bit scary actually. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Those covers are a bit scary actually. [emoji16]



Scary, maybe. 
However when we commence to dancing and flinging things around it will keep our bags safe and dry. 
I wonder if they repel mole rats?
Although Rufus has been rather well behaved since he has been made our official Mascot.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am always happy when bags that didn't work for me find a new home with someone who really wants them.
> Have you done all your food shopping?
> I am about to commence cooking as we are having our presents and such in the morning.
> I keep putting off cookies but that is high on the list today.


Bravo, bravo, Murphy!
No....no food shopping 
There are more serious matters, believe me...
Actually, I have heard there are private sales on monnierfreres .....and I am spending  my time looking for a bargain...
I told you I am a serious girl!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There are lots of bags on my wishlist, Murphy!
> Remember the bag I gave to Julie?
> Her sister told her father (my brother) that it wasn't fair....Why didn't she have one too?
> I think my brother wanted me to know that  that bag was so beautiful that everyone wanted it...
> So, as I am seeing him tonight, I have been looking for..... another bag, this time for Angèle....
> And here is the one I chose.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3555358



I hope your other niece likes that bag. [emoji3] It's a Gerard Darel, isn't it? Is this niece as bag crazy as her sister (and us)?
You are very kind. And yes, I rarely miss bags that I gave away. I missed the caramel Picard bag, but as I gave it to my sister I got that one back easily. [emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, bravo, Murphy!
> No....no food shopping
> There are more serious matters, believe me...
> Actually, I have heard there are private sales on monnierfreres .....and I am spending  my time looking for a bargain...
> I told you I am a serious girl!



Who needs food?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am always happy when bags that didn't work for me find a new home with someone who really wants them.
> Have you done all your food shopping?
> I am about to commence cooking as we are having our presents and such in the morning.
> I keep putting off cookies but that is high on the list today.



Food shopping done. Tree is decorated. Everything is cleaned. Cake is prepared.
First holiday fight with mother (who is suffering from osteoarthritis and cannot move) also done. 
Not done: wrapping of presents and other small stuff I cannot remember.




Murphy47 said:


> Scary, maybe.
> However when we commence to dancing and flinging things around it will keep our bags safe and dry.
> I wonder if they repel mole rats?
> Although Rufus has been rather well behaved since he has been made our official Mascot.



Hmmm. Not sure about the mone rats. They seem to be too determind for those protective bags.



Mariapia said:


> Bravo, bravo, Murphy!
> No....no food shopping
> There are more serious matters, believe me...
> Actually, I have heard there are private sales on monnierfreres .....and I am spending  my time looking for a bargain...
> I told you I am a serious girl!



Hehehe. Happy bargain hunting. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Who needs food?


Exactly! The worst thing that could happen is miss out on a bag you have been looking for for ages....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I hope your other niece likes that bag. [emoji3] It's a Gerard Darel, isn't it? Is this niece as bag crazy as her sister (and us)?
> You are very kind. And yes, I rarely miss bags that I gave away. I missed the caramel Picard bag, but as I gave it to my sister I got that one back easily. [emoji38]


Yes, it's a Gerard Darel. That niece is as bag crazy as her sister and her auntie!
I have another niece who isn't interested at all..
Talk about genetics!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Exactly! The worst thing that could happen is miss out on a bag you have been looking for for ages....



Well, that would be a desaster. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, it's a Gerard Darel. That niece is as bag crazy as her sister and her auntie!
> I have another niece who isn't interested at all..
> Talk about genetics!



Hehe. 3 out of 4 is pretty genetic imo. [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Green bags would be a great theme! I would have to go shopping tho as I don't own one (darn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> Do you not have a purse organizer to protect the lining of your bag? I have a couple for my LV's and I really like them. The scarf idea is great but I would be forever catching on in the zipper.


My scarf wads near bag bottom, so no zipper snags.
But your bag liner idea is good.


Mariapia said:


> So, as I am seeing him tonight, I have been looking for..... another bag, this time for Angèle....
> And here is the one I chose.....


This is lovely. A very thoughtful, generous choice.


Mariapia said:


> Any explanations?


I donated a bag recently.
Suppose I often feel emotional strings. And fear they will shrivel, if bag leaves.
But, no.
Bag is not the emotions & memories. I am.
So, they stay--bag goes to be loved by another.

We are not meant to keep beautiful things forever.
We caretake them awhile. Then let others have a turn.
And get more.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> We are not meant to keep beautiful things forever.
> We caretake them awhile. Then let others have a turn.



This is truely a lovely thought. [emoji173]️


----------



## Ser

Just found this handbag thread! Here's a new addition to my collection. A pretty in pink Ted Baker bag. A lovely pop of colour [emoji3] [emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> Just found this handbag thread! Here's a new addition to my collection. A pretty in pink Ted Baker bag. A lovely pop of colour [emoji3] [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3555481



Gorgeous print!
Welcome to the island!


----------



## Ser

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous print!
> Welcome to the island!


Thank you [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Ser said:


> Just found this handbag thread! Here's a new addition to my collection. A pretty in pink Ted Baker bag. A lovely pop of colour [emoji3] [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3555481


Beautiful find, Ser! 
Welcome to our Island!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Just found this handbag thread! Here's a new addition to my collection. A pretty in pink Ted Baker bag. A lovely pop of colour [emoji3] [emoji7]
> 
> View attachment 3555481



Very pretty bag! The floral pattern is very festive. 
Welcome to the island!


----------



## Ludmilla

Merry and peaceful Christmas to all islanders. I hope everyone is able to relax now. Here are only a few hours left until we are allowed to unwrap presents and eat too much cookies. 




Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Murphy47

Mele Kalikimaka [emoji268]
Merry Christmas [emoji320] 
Joyeux Noel [emoji324]
Frohe Weihnacten [emoji319]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Merry and peaceful Christmas to all islanders. I hope everyone is able to relax now. Here are only a few hours left until we are allowed to unwrap presents and eat too much cookies.
> 
> View attachment 3556125
> 
> 
> Frohe Weihnachten!



Lovely picture! 
We have fog and drizzle here today but warmer temperatures. 
Almost time for homemade breakfast and presents. 
And of course...cookies!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ser said:


> Just found this handbag thread! Here's a new addition to my collection. A pretty in pink Ted Baker bag. A lovely pop of colour [emoji3] [emoji7]
> View attachment 3555481


Hi, Ser.￼
Nice bag! Thanks for dropping by.


----------



## remainsilly

Omg! A holiday car ride! 
Then outside, for new things to smell & pee on!
Squeeeeeeeee!!!!!!


Enjoying the little things.￼

Happy Christmas, fellow islanders.
Tossing out a  few messages-in-bottles for our missing friends, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely picture!
> We have fog and drizzle here today but warmer temperatures.
> Almost time for homemade breakfast and presents.
> And of course...cookies!!!!



It's raining cats and dogs today - typical weather around here for Christmas Eve. [emoji38] Good thing: it's going to be dark within in an hour, so we do not have to see the bad weather outside. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg! A holiday car ride!
> Then outside, for new things to smell & pee on!
> Squeeeeeeeee!!!!!!
> View attachment 3556157
> 
> Enjoying the little things.￼
> 
> Happy Christmas, fellow islanders.
> Tossing out a  few messages-in-bottles for our missing friends, too.



Ooh! Christmas adventure!

Oh yes, lightening a candle for our islanders missing in action. [emoji17]


----------



## Mariapia

Merry Christmas ladies!
Hope Santa will bring you lots of treasures!


----------



## remainsilly

True to island holiday handbag theme--Christmas green in passenger seat!
(deadly ponies--mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa)


We hunted & killed some VERY last minute gifts.
Easier, when entered store in panic.
And announced, "Santa needs something to put under the tree! I waited until last minute! Omg!"
5 clerks helped me, immediately. 

Sadly, no one helped me to wrap gifts--so they resemble wadded paper lumps.
With far too much tape.

I may scrawl on, "It's the thought that counts," with silver, metallic sharpie ink.
Just for good measure.￼


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> True to island holiday handbag theme--Christmas green in passenger seat!
> (deadly ponies--mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa)
> View attachment 3556474
> 
> We hunted & killed some VERY last minute gifts.
> Easier, when entered store in panic.
> And announced, "Santa needs something to put under the tree! I waited until last minute! Omg!"
> 5 clerks helped me, immediately.
> 
> Sadly, no one helped me to wrap gifts--so they resemble wadded paper lumps.
> With far too much tape.
> 
> I may scrawl on, "It's the thought that counts," with silver, metallic sharpie ink.
> Just for good measure.￼



Bag looks awesome! 
Sounds like we learned to wrap at the same craft "workshop".
Silver sharpie went missing here last week and had to use REGULAR sharpie. 
Luckily giftees were too concerned with ripping paper to notice much. 
Cheers to all [emoji322][emoji482][emoji268]


----------



## vink

I know I've been absent for a very long time, but I really want to say "Merry Christmas to you all the Merry ladies here. Hope you have a good time and happy holidays!!!!" [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I know I've been absent for a very long time, but I really want to say "Merry Christmas to you all the Merry ladies here. Hope you have a good time and happy holidays!!!!" [emoji4]



Merry Christmas to you!
Don't be a stranger [emoji173]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> I know I've been absent for a very long time, but I really want to say "Merry Christmas to you all the Merry ladies here. Hope you have a good time and happy holidays!!!!" [emoji4]


Merry Christmas, vink.


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, the night before Christmas.
And have returned to find an ICE CREAM CAKE & CANDY HOUSE!!!!!!!


Let me knock gently on door.
With my fork.
To see if any sugar is at home...


Jackpot!
Hooray, Christmas.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> True to island holiday handbag theme--Christmas green in passenger seat!
> (deadly ponies--mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa)
> View attachment 3556474
> 
> We hunted & killed some VERY last minute gifts.
> Easier, when entered store in panic.
> And announced, "Santa needs something to put under the tree! I waited until last minute! Omg!"
> 5 clerks helped me, immediately.
> 
> Sadly, no one helped me to wrap gifts--so they resemble wadded paper lumps.
> With far too much tape.
> 
> I may scrawl on, "It's the thought that counts," with silver, metallic sharpie ink.
> Just for good measure.￼


Lovely bag as usual remainsilly!
As for wrapping gifts....we are twins..
After all, it's a job..


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I know I've been absent for a very long time, but I really want to say "Merry Christmas to you all the Merry ladies here. Hope you have a good time and happy holidays!!!!" [emoji4]


Merry Christmas to you Vink!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the night before Christmas.
> And have returned to find an ICE CREAM CAKE & CANDY HOUSE!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3556567
> 
> Let me knock gently on door.
> With my fork.
> To see if any sugar is at home...
> View attachment 3556569
> 
> Jackpot!
> Hooray, Christmas.


Just a big wow!


----------



## bonniekir

Hi ! Long time since I stopped by, just enjoyed reading some posts!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> True to island holiday handbag theme--Christmas green in passenger seat!
> (deadly ponies--mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa)
> View attachment 3556474
> 
> We hunted & killed some VERY last minute gifts.
> Easier, when entered store in panic.
> And announced, "Santa needs something to put under the tree! I waited until last minute! Omg!"
> 5 clerks helped me, immediately.
> 
> Sadly, no one helped me to wrap gifts--so they resemble wadded paper lumps.
> With far too much tape.
> 
> I may scrawl on, "It's the thought that counts," with silver, metallic sharpie ink.
> Just for good measure.￼



Your deadly p bag looks so yummy! Need to consider one of those bags in the future. [emoji38]

Hehehe. When I bought my last last minute gift (book for brother) I told the owner of our bookshop to wrap it up. I always use gift wrapping services when they are offered. (One of my friends worked at a drugstore and hated wrapping up perfume - because she has no talent for that. Her gifts look horrendous [emoji1]).


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I know I've been absent for a very long time, but I really want to say "Merry Christmas to you all the Merry ladies here. Hope you have a good time and happy holidays!!!!" [emoji4]



Merry Christmas, Vink!
Please do stop by more often! [emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the night before Christmas.
> And have returned to find an ICE CREAM CAKE & CANDY HOUSE!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3556567
> 
> Let me knock gently on door.
> With my fork.
> To see if any sugar is at home...
> View attachment 3556569
> 
> Jackpot!
> Hooray, Christmas.



[emoji23] You call this "knocking gently on door"? Looks more like an invasion. [emoji6]
Hope the candy house was tasty. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> Hi ! Long time since I stopped by, just enjoyed reading some posts!



Hello bonniekir, hope you have some nice peaceful holidays! [emoji319]
Please do check in more often! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Today is "day of the goose" and more family visits and looking at Christmas trees.
Before leaving the house for my aunt's someone wants to say "happy Christmas morning" to all islandes.




That bag is soooooo pretty. It is easily one of my prettiest bags. [emoji7]


----------



## bonniekir

Ludmilla said:


> Hello bonniekir, hope you have some nice peaceful holidays! [emoji319]
> Please do check in more often! [emoji4]


Thank you!  Unfortunately I cant write so much due to my bad wrists, it takes forever to type if hubby is not around to help! Anyway this thread gives me some good readings with all the cooking, the fashion ideas, bags etc. going on this island  And yes, Happy holidays to you as well!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today is "day of the goose" and more family visits and looking at Christmas trees.
> Before leaving the house for my aunt's someone wants to say "happy Christmas morning" to all islandes.
> 
> View attachment 3556660
> 
> 
> That bag is soooooo pretty. It is easily one of my prettiest bags. [emoji7]


Beautiful Chloé, Ludmilla!
Have a wonderful Christmas Day with your family!


----------



## Mariapia

bonniekir said:


> Thank you!  Unfortunately I cant write so much due to my bad wrists, it takes forever to type if hubby is not around to help! Anyway this thread gives me some good readings with all the cooking, the fashion ideas, bags etc. going on this island  And yes, Happy holidays to you as well!


Happy holidays to you, bonniekir!


----------



## Murphy47

Merry Christmas to all. 
Having a quiet moment before everyone comes down and thing get crazy for a little bit. 
Dreary and rainy but I don't think they will mind as they are off to London this morning. 
We had a nice day yesterday and they all enjoyed the French Toast the hubbie made. 
Soon I will get my favorite present: peace and quiet! 
[emoji173] to all!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Today is "day of the goose" and more family visits and looking at Christmas trees.
> Before leaving the house for my aunt's someone wants to say "happy Christmas morning" to all islandes.
> 
> View attachment 3556660
> 
> 
> That bag is soooooo pretty. It is easily one of my prettiest bags. [emoji7]



Merry Christmas Luds.....beautiful Chloe


----------



## remainsilly

bonniekir said:


> Hi ! Long time since I stopped by, just enjoyed reading some posts!


Merry Christmas, bonniekir.


Ludmilla said:


> You call this "knocking gently on door"? Looks more like an invasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope the candy house was tasty.


Tasty, tasty sugar house invasion.




Ludmilla said:


> Today is "day of the goose" and more family visits and looking at Christmas trees.
> Before leaving the house for my aunt's someone wants to say "happy Christmas morning" to all islandes.
> 
> View attachment 3556660
> 
> 
> That bag is soooooo pretty. It is easily one of my prettiest bags.


Omg!
Ninja squad is go!
She really is a beautiful chloe, my friend.
Happy Christmas.￼
(the Boot Fairy heard me...)


----------



## remainsilly

Action-tail photo--new toy from Santa!
It makes 3 different crunchy/squeak noises.￼ All freaking day.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3556856
> 
> Action-tail photo--new toy from Santa!
> It makes 3 different crunchy/squeak noises.￼ All freaking day.



Boy does he look happy!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3556856
> 
> Action-tail photo--new toy from Santa!
> It makes 3 different crunchy/squeak noises.￼ All freaking day.


I love love this pic!
What a lovely gift!
Your dog seems to say " Hey, it's mine, no one can take it from me"
And he is right!


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3556856
> 
> Action-tail photo--new toy from Santa!
> It makes 3 different crunchy/squeak noises.￼ All freaking day.



Merry Christmas RS!


----------



## Ludmilla

bonniekir said:


> Thank you!  Unfortunately I cant write so much due to my bad wrists, it takes forever to type if hubby is not around to help! Anyway this thread gives me some good readings with all the cooking, the fashion ideas, bags etc. going on this island  And yes, Happy holidays to you as well!



Oh, I am sorry that your wrists give you such a hard time, but I am happy that you are enjoying the mischief of the island. [emoji6]



Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Chloé, Ludmilla!
> Have a wonderful Christmas Day with your family!



Thank you, Mariapia. [emoji173]️ I am wishing you some nice holidays. [emoji8]



Murphy47 said:


> Merry Christmas to all.
> Having a quiet moment before everyone comes down and thing get crazy for a little bit.
> Dreary and rainy but I don't think they will mind as they are off to London this morning.
> We had a nice day yesterday and they all enjoyed the French Toast the hubbie made.
> Soon I will get my favorite present: peace and quiet!
> [emoji173] to all!



Very happy that Santa is bringing you your favorite present. Enjoy the peace and quiet. [emoji485]



Louliu71 said:


> Merry Christmas Luds.....beautiful Chloe



Thank you, dear Lou. A very happy Christmas to you, too. I hope you are enjoying some great days. [emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> Merry Christmas, bonniekir.
> 
> Tasty, tasty sugar house invasion.
> View attachment 3556854
> 
> 
> Omg!
> Ninja squad is go!
> She really is a beautiful chloe, my friend.
> Happy Christmas.￼
> (the Boot Fairy heard me...)




Thank you for the Chloe love. [emoji173]️
And I am very happy that the Boot Fairy heard you! 



remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3556856
> 
> Action-tail photo--new toy from Santa!
> It makes 3 different crunchy/squeak noises.￼ All freaking day.



Hehehe. I have to agree with Murphy. The dog looks very happy with his new toy. It's a turtle! [emoji217]


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Merry Christmas RS!


Happy Christmas, Louliu71!
Was Santa good to you?


Ludmilla said:


> The dog looks very happy with his new toy. It's a turtle!


Hehehe--yes, turtle.￼
Dog also received new leash/collar. Does not care at all. Because items are not fun.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Happy Christmas, Louliu71!
> Was Santa good to you?
> 
> Hehehe--yes, turtle.￼
> Dog also received new leash/collar. Does not care at all. Because items are not fun.



It's the same when the kids re rice clothes T Christmas: meh.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Your dog seems to say " Hey, it's mine, no one can take it from me"


He also believes same about blankets.
Any blanket.
Warm blankets are his homies.￼


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It's the same when the kids re rice clothes T Christmas: meh.


Are you enjoying peace on earth, after shuffling folks to airport?


----------



## msd_bags

Merry Christmas to all you ladies in this wonderful island!! Every once in a while I sneak in, you know. [emoji7] Hope you don't mind. [emoji6] Especially when you post your lovely bags!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Merry Christmas to all you ladies in this wonderful island!! Every once in a while I sneak in, you know. [emoji7] Hope you don't mind. [emoji6] Especially when you post your lovely bags!!!



Merry Christmas, msd! [emoji319] Keep sneaking in as much as you like and do post now and then. [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Happy Christmas, Louliu71!
> Was Santa good to you?
> 
> Hehehe--yes, turtle.￼
> Dog also received new leash/collar. Does not care at all. Because items are not fun.



Well, leash/collar are not as fun as a turle toy.... [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Today is day of the cousins. More cake and candy. [emoji513][emoji514][emoji507] And the rests of the goose. [emoji490] 
Hopefully, I will get the two project coats back. My cousin took them a few weeks ago to alter the sleeves and the length to make them wearable again. Very curious about the results. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today is day of the cousins. More cake and candy. [emoji513][emoji514][emoji507] And the rests of the goose. [emoji490]
> Hopefully, I will get the two project coats back. My cousin took them a few weeks ago to alter the sleeves and the length to make them wearable again. Very curious about the results. [emoji38]


Enjoy your day with your cousins, Ludmilla!
And keep us posted about the coats..


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I shouldn't be left to my own device on a Monday morning...
I have just had a look at my Yoox wishlist and found there was an extra 20% off  ( + another 10% off with what they call a missyouten code) on a bag I have been eyeing for a few weeks 
What could a girl do? 
I didn't even think.... I used the add to the cart button .... and here is a pic of the bag....
Alexander Mc Queen padlock satchel... in red, of course!
I got if for €451....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3557361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I shouldn't be left to my own device on a Monday morning...
> I have just had a look at my Yoox wishlist and found there was an extra 20% off  ( + another 10% off with what they call a missyouten code) on a bag I have been eyeing for a few weeks
> What could a girl do?
> I didn't even think.... I used the add to the cart button .... and here is a pic of the bag....
> Alexander Mc Queen padlock satchel... in red, of course!
> I got if for €451....



[emoji7] Nice! I get the slight impression that red is one of your favorite colours? [emoji173]️
When does the bag arrive at your place? 
Hehehe. Sometimes all of a sudden all wishlist bags we have been eyeing for ages are on sale. That's why I am avoiding all sale sites and the bay at the moment. I am already determind to add a LC Cuir in neutral at one point next year. And that's not the only bag on my wishlist. [emoji16]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> [emoji7] Nice! I get the slight impression that red is one of your favorite colours? [emoji173]️
> When does the bag arrive at your place?
> Hehehe. Sometimes all of a sudden all wishlist bags we have been eyeing for ages are on sale. That's why I am avoiding all sale sites and the bay at the moment. I am already determind to add a LC Cuir in neutral at one point next year. And that's not the only bag on my wishlist. [emoji16]


I had sworn I would avoid all websites..
That bag ( in another red and in black) was not on sale on Monnier Frères , I thought I was safe....Why I paid a visit to Yoox is a total mystery to me.
The bag ( yes I love red!) is supposed to be delivered at the end of the week but as it's coming from Italy..I don't think it will be here in 2016...

Talking about 2016... this morning I heard that Madonna, reacting to George Michael's death   ( after Prince's and David Bowie's) had exclaimed " Can 2016 f.... off NOW?"
I couldn't have said it better....

What neutral are you looking for, Ludmilla?
If I see one  during the sales period, I will tell you....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I had sworn I would avoid all websites..
> That bag ( in another red and in black) was not on sale on Monnier Frères , I thought I was safe....Why I paid a visit to Yoox is a total mystery to me.
> The bag ( yes I love red!) is supposed to be delivered at the end of the week but as it's coming from Italy..I don't think it will be here in 2016...
> 
> Talking about 2016... this morning I heard that Madonna, reacting to George Michael's death   ( after Prince's and David Bowie's) had exclaimed " Can 2016 f.... off NOW?"
> I couldn't have said it better....
> 
> What neutral are you looking for, Ludmilla?
> If I see one  during the sales period, I will tell you....



George Michael [emoji24]
Ludmilla, I found myself trolling for an LC Cuir myself. Luckily I didn't find on on sale or I would have pulled the trigger. 
Mariapia, that red is just awesome! Such a pick me up in dreary weather.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> George Michael [emoji24]
> Ludmilla, I found myself trolling for an LC Cuir myself. Luckily I didn't find on on sale or I would have pulled the trigger.
> Mariapia, that red is just awesome! Such a pick me up in dreary weather.


If I see a Cuir on sale I will tell you too, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> If I see a Cuir on sale I will tell you too, Murphy!



Thank you!
Hubbie is off today so I must take him to see the latest Star Wars movie. Hoping to get to some shops as well!


----------



## remainsilly

msd_bags said:


> Merry Christmas to all you ladies in this wonderful island!! Every once in a while I sneak in, you know. [emoji7] Hope you don't mind. [emoji6] Especially when you post your lovely bags!!!


Hello, msd_bags!


Ludmilla said:


> Today is day of the cousins. More cake and candy. [emoji513][emoji514][emoji507] And the rests of the goose. [emoji490]
> Hopefully, I will get the two project coats back. My cousin took them a few weeks ago to alter the sleeves and the length to make them wearable again. Very curious about the results. [emoji38]


Would love to see coat results! Very exciting--your cousin is brilliant seamstress.￼


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3557361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I shouldn't be left to my own device on a Monday morning...
> I have just had a look at my Yoox wishlist and found there was an extra 20% off  ( + another 10% off with what they call a missyouten code) on a bag I have been eyeing for a few weeks
> What could a girl do?
> I didn't even think.... I used the add to the cart button .... and here is a pic of the bag....
> Alexander Mc Queen padlock satchel... in red, of course!
> I got if for €451....


Oooooooooh, skull padlock￼￼!
Excellent choice, my friend.


Mariapia said:


> Talking about 2016... this morning I heard that Madonna, reacting to George Michael's death ( after Prince's and David Bowie's) had exclaimed " Can 2016 f.... off NOW?"
> I couldn't have said it better....


Agreed--2016 has been weird mix of elation & tragedy. But still felt...off.


----------



## remainsilly

Aw, time of not understanding why everyone is tired of playing, "throw new turtle toy."


And my style jumble for today:


gripfast boots(thank you, Boot Fairy￼),
hermes vicster & deadly ponies razzle scarf.
Lug sole screws complement bag's hardware, imo. But, then, I've never been quite right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I had sworn I would avoid all websites..
> That bag ( in another red and in black) was not on sale on Monnier Frères , I thought I was safe....Why I paid a visit to Yoox is a total mystery to me.
> The bag ( yes I love red!) is supposed to be delivered at the end of the week but as it's coming from Italy..I don't think it will be here in 2016...
> 
> Talking about 2016... this morning I heard that Madonna, reacting to George Michael's death   ( after Prince's and David Bowie's) had exclaimed " Can 2016 f.... off NOW?"
> I couldn't have said it better....
> 
> What neutral are you looking for, Ludmilla?
> If I see one  during the sales period, I will tell you....



I am looking at this one:


Undecided about the size. It is called neutral or camel I think. I'd love to have it in the small size like my navy, but also in a bigger size. [emoji85]
Not sure, if this colour goes on sale....




Murphy47 said:


> George Michael [emoji24]
> Ludmilla, I found myself trolling for an LC Cuir myself. Luckily I didn't find on on sale or I would have pulled the trigger.
> Mariapia, that red is just awesome! Such a pick me up in dreary weather.



Let's troll together for a cuir. [emoji3]
Hope you have fun at the movies!



remainsilly said:


> Hello, msd_bags!
> 
> Would love to see coat results! Very exciting--your cousin is brilliant seamstress.
> 
> Oooooooooh, skull padlock!
> Excellent choice, my friend.
> 
> Agreed--2016 has been weird mix of elation & tragedy. But still felt...off.



Coats look great now. Going and try to take a pic tomorrow. It's already dark outside. 



remainsilly said:


> Aw, time of not understanding why everyone is tired of playing, "throw new turtle toy."
> View attachment 3557546
> 
> And my style jumble for today:
> View attachment 3557538
> 
> gripfast boots(thank you, Boot Fairy),
> hermes vicster & deadly ponies razzle scarf.
> Lug sole screws complement bag's hardware, imo. But, then, I've never been quite right.



Haha. The screws do complement the hardware on your bag. [emoji41] 
Poor dog. But, turtle works perfectly as a cushion. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am looking at this one:
> View attachment 3557570
> 
> Undecided about the size. It is called neutral or camel I think. I'd love to have it in the small size like my navy, but also in a bigger size. [emoji85]
> Not sure, if this colour goes on sale....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's troll together for a cuir. [emoji3]
> Hope you have fun at the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Coats look great now. Going and try to take a pic tomorrow. It's already dark outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. The screws do complement the hardware on your bag. [emoji41]
> Poor dog. But, turtle works perfectly as a cushion. [emoji4]


Yes, Ludmilla! That colour goes on sale. I know a site with great prices during the sales.
Let's wait for the sales period to officially start and they will have Cuirs, I'm sure.
I bought my Quadri , my neo and my pink crossbody from them
I will keep my eyes open for you and Murphy.As for me, nothing, absolutely nothing, I swear!
Big sigh!
Don't forget we are waiting for a pic of your coats!


----------



## Mariapia

The sales start on Wednesday January 11th...


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3557361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I shouldn't be left to my own device on a Monday morning...
> I have just had a look at my Yoox wishlist and found there was an extra 20% off  ( + another 10% off with what they call a missyouten code) on a bag I have been eyeing for a few weeks
> What could a girl do?
> I didn't even think.... I used the add to the cart button .... and here is a pic of the bag....
> Alexander Mc Queen padlock satchel... in red, of course!
> I got if for €451....


Lucky you!! Congrats on a great deal!! I really love mine (in Birch color).  This bag works so well for me!! If I saw this deal I would probably have gotten it too! Wear her in good health.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am looking at this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Undecided about the size. It is called *neutral or camel* I think.


My psychic abilities must be evolving.
Had _strong_ feeling that you might
 choose a brown tone...


(brown bags are cool￼)


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Merry Christmas to you!
> Don't be a stranger [emoji173]





remainsilly said:


> Merry Christmas, vink.





remainsilly said:


> Ah, the night before Christmas.
> And have returned to find an ICE CREAM CAKE & CANDY HOUSE!!!!!!!
> View attachment 3556567
> 
> Let me knock gently on door.
> With my fork.
> To see if any sugar is at home...
> View attachment 3556569
> 
> Jackpot!
> Hooray, Christmas.





Mariapia said:


> Merry Christmas to you Vink!





Ludmilla said:


> Merry Christmas, Vink!
> Please do stop by more often! [emoji173]️



Thank you you all for such a warm welcome.  And that house look very yummy, RemainSilly.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Today is "day of the goose" and more family visits and looking at Christmas trees.
> Before leaving the house for my aunt's someone wants to say "happy Christmas morning" to all islandes.
> 
> View attachment 3556660
> 
> 
> That bag is soooooo pretty. It is easily one of my prettiest bags. [emoji7]



Such a pretty photo! Everything is really in a holiday spirit! 




remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3556856
> 
> Action-tail photo--new toy from Santa!
> It makes 3 different crunchy/squeak noises.￼ All freaking day.



I'm sure he'll enjoy it and that turtle will be happy for all the love he receive.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I had sworn I would avoid all websites..
> That bag ( in another red and in black) was not on sale on Monnier Frères , I thought I was safe....Why I paid a visit to Yoox is a total mystery to me.
> The bag ( yes I love red!) is supposed to be delivered at the end of the week but as it's coming from Italy..I don't think it will be here in 2016...
> 
> Talking about 2016... this morning I heard that Madonna, reacting to George Michael's death   ( after Prince's and David Bowie's) had exclaimed " Can 2016 f.... off NOW?"
> I couldn't have said it better....
> 
> What neutral are you looking for, Ludmilla?
> If I see one  during the sales period, I will tell you....



It's meant to be.  And yes...  GM's news come as a shock. I did found some comments on the news about his death online about one of his most famous song is "Last Christmas " and he died on Christmas Day like he spent that as the last Christmas, too. I know it may not fit everyone's taste, but I find the observation very interesting. 




remainsilly said:


> Aw, time of not understanding why everyone is tired of playing, "throw new turtle toy."
> View attachment 3557546
> 
> And my style jumble for today:
> View attachment 3557538
> 
> gripfast boots(thank you, Boot Fairy￼),
> hermes vicster & deadly ponies razzle scarf.
> Lug sole screws complement bag's hardware, imo. But, then, I've never been quite right.



That photo of him using a turtle as a pillow look very comfy. And I like the sole of your boots! I just retired mine last year thinking I won't get to go to cold places anymore. And now we're booking a trip to go to somewhere with snow.  I don't want to shell out tons of money for shoes I'll only wear for a couple of days.  I think I'll end up just wearing sneakers. But I just miss miss miss mine. (Should have been more indecisive in getting rid of it.  ) 




Ludmilla said:


> I am looking at this one:
> View attachment 3557570
> 
> Undecided about the size. It is called neutral or camel I think. I'd love to have it in the small size like my navy, but also in a bigger size. [emoji85]
> Not sure, if this colour goes on sale....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's troll together for a cuir. [emoji3]
> Hope you have fun at the movies!
> 
> 
> 
> Coats look great now. Going and try to take a pic tomorrow. It's already dark outside.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. The screws do complement the hardware on your bag. [emoji41]
> Poor dog. But, turtle works perfectly as a cushion. [emoji4]



Does your navy work well? Lately, I've been navigating toward a smaller to medium due to weight. If the navy is working well for you, maybe you should get that size? Unless you really want it to be big just in case, otherwise, it may end up being too big.  (been there done that myself.  )


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Lucky you!! Congrats on a great deal!! I really love mine (in Birch color).  This bag works so well for me!! If I saw this deal I would probably have gotten it too! Wear her in good health.


Thank you, msd!
I love Alexander Mc Queen bags. Monnierfreres Frères have a Legend in Cognac, 50% off at the moment ( the black one is not on sale) it's a GM model.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My psychic abilities must be evolving.
> Had _strong_ feeling that you might
> choose a brown tone...
> View attachment 3557870
> 
> (brown bags are cool￼)


Have you heard of Urban Poets bags, remainsilly?
They look like Campomaggi but are a little cheaper...


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, msd!
> I love Alexander Mc Queen bags. Monnierfreres Frères have a Legend in Cognac, 50% off at the moment ( the black one is not on sale) it's a GM model.



I was browsing that site earlier and they have good deals! I prefer the Padlock bags than the Legend though, but thanks for the tip! There's a printed black Padlock on sale there and I got excited! I already saw that bag IRL here and I liked it, but I'm looking for a more classic piece now. Plus, custom duties and taxes here normally kill the deals!!


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> I was browsing that site earlier and they have good deals! I prefer the Padlock bags than the Legend though, but thanks for the tip! There's a printed black Padlock on sale there and I got excited! I already saw that bag IRL here and I liked it, but I'm looking for a more classic piece now. Plus, custom duties and taxes here normally kill the deals!!


Same for us Europeans when we buy from American sites. Custom duties and taxes are a real deterrent.
I saw the printed black Padlock too. Beautiful. It sold very quickly....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla! That colour goes on sale. I know a site with great prices during the sales.
> Let's wait for the sales period to officially start and they will have Cuirs, I'm sure.
> I bought my Quadri , my neo and my pink crossbody from them
> I will keep my eyes open for you and Murphy.As for me, nothing, absolutely nothing, I swear!
> Big sigh!
> Don't forget we are waiting for a pic of your coats!



I thought neutral is a core colour that never goes on sale. [emoji15]
Thanks for keeping an eye open. This is very kind! [emoji4]
Had not the chance of taking a pic of the coats, yet. Everything is still a bit busy here. [emoji16]



remainsilly said:


> My psychic abilities must be evolving.
> Had _strong_ feeling that you might
> choose a brown tone...
> View attachment 3557870
> 
> (brown bags are cool￼)



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I absolutely miss the Cuir neutral in my rainbow of brown!



vink said:


> Such a pretty photo! Everything is really in a holiday spirit!



Thank you! [emoji4]



vink said:


> Does your navy work well? Lately, I've been navigating toward a smaller to medium due to weight. If the navy is working well for you, maybe you should get that size? Unless you really want it to be big just in case, otherwise, it may end up being too big.  (been there done that myself.  )



If I am honest, I want the neutral Cuir in the small (yes, the navy works well [emoji6]) AND in a bigger size (as I have to replace my battered old large Le Pliage). So, the bigger size is a need (although I hope they bring back the Foulonne) the smaller size is a want - and I am greedy. [emoji38]
I agree that it is somehow odd that George Micheal died at Christmas. A bit like the song "Ironic"of Alanis Morissette.


----------



## Ludmilla

Grocery shopping again. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I thought neutral is a core colour that never goes on sale. [emoji15]
> Thanks for keeping an eye open. This is very kind! [emoji4]
> Had not the chance of taking a pic of the coats, yet. Everything is still a bit busy here. [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I absolutely miss the Cuir neutral in my rainbow of brown!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> If I am honest, I want the neutral Cuir in the small (yes, the navy works well [emoji6]) AND in a bigger size (as I have to replace my battered old large Le Pliage). So, the bigger size is a need (although I hope they bring back the Foulonne) the smaller size is a want - and I am greedy. [emoji38]
> I agree that it is somehow odd that George Micheal died at Christmas. A bit like the song "Ironic"of Alanis Morissette.


What do you call the small size in cm, Ludmilla? And the bigger size?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3558090
> 
> Grocery shopping again. [emoji4]


Seems you are all set....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What do you call the small size in cm, Ludmilla? And the bigger size?



Going to look it up - I come back to it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What do you call the small size in cm, Ludmilla? And the bigger size?



This one is the "small" size, the size of my navy Cuir. It works great for little adventures, but can be a tad small for work:




This the medium size - the one that I think should be a good replacement for my large Le Pliage:




And this is the huge one - I think it is bigger than my large Le Pliage:


----------



## Ludmilla

For reference - this my Le Pliage apart from the colour. Mine is brown. [emoji38]




I so wish I had bought a Foulonne when they were still around. Not keen on pre-loved shopping in this case.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> For reference - this my Le Pliage apart from the colour. Mine is brown. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3558160
> 
> 
> I so wish I had bought a Foulonne when they were still around. Not keen on pre-loved shopping in this case.



I agree. 
I searched for months though and found an almost new black NEO that showed no wear at all. Patience is key but hard to have if you are filling an empty spot.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> For reference - this my Le Pliage apart from the colour. Mine is brown. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3558160
> 
> 
> I so wish I had bought a Foulonne when they were still around. Not keen on pre-loved shopping in this case.



If you know somebody in UK who you could ship to, Selfridges still has some Le Foulonne, but no international shipping.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> For reference - this my Le Pliage apart from the colour. Mine is brown. [emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3558160
> 
> 
> I so wish I had bought a Foulonne when they were still around. Not keen on pre-loved shopping in this case.


Ok, I get it!
SM and MM, those are the sizes you are looking for.
In natural or camel...
I will be looking for those ...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I agree.
> I searched for months though and found an almost new black NEO that showed no wear at all. Patience is key but hard to have if you are filling an empty spot.


Yes, we have to be patient. But sooner or later....patience pays off!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I agree.
> I searched for months though and found an almost new black NEO that showed no wear at all. Patience is key but hard to have if you are filling an empty spot.





Mariapia said:


> Yes, we have to be patient. But sooner or later....patience pays off!



Hehehe. Yes, I agree on the patience part. My main issue with buying LC pre-loved is that I see so many many fakes floating around. [emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> If you know somebody in UK who you could ship to, Selfridges still has some Le Foulonne, but no international shipping.



No, I do not know anybody in the UK. Besides - the Selfridges bag is black. I want brown. [emoji38]



Mariapia said:


> Ok, I get it!
> SM and MM, those are the sizes you are looking for.
> In natural or camel...
> I will be looking for those ...



Thank you!! [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> I don't want to shell out tons of money for shoes I'll only wear for a couple of days.


Yes, tough wardrobe decisions.
 I own waterproof, insulated trench coat--bought for UK. Only worn there.
Feels wasteful. But soooo welcome, when needed.


Mariapia said:


> Have you heard of Urban Poets bags, remainsilly?
> They look like Campomaggi but are a little cheaper...


Have not heard of them--will research. Thank you.

Nursing ongoing obsession with "aunts & uncles" bags, from Germany.
But some of their colorful/patterned linings bother me.
Love quirky brands.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes, tough wardrobe decisions.
> I own waterproof, insulated trench coat--bought for UK. Only worn there.
> Feels wasteful. But soooo welcome, when needed.
> 
> Have not heard of them--will research. Thank you.
> 
> Nursing ongoing obsession with "aunts & uncles" bags, from Germany.
> But some of their colorful/patterned linings bother me.
> Love quirky brands.



Me too! 
I like to have something a little different that what every woman is carrying.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> I like to have something a little different that what every woman is carrying.


Sadly, this often requires me to pay import duties.
Or do crafty travel-pack maneuvers on aircraft.

Also, perhaps sadly or not, MK & LV are so recognized here that no one notices my h vicster.
Except if spy charm bear is on her. Then, they notice bear.￼
(cue Alanis' "Ironic" song, once more)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes, I agree on the patience part. My main issue with buying LC pre-loved is that I see so many many fakes floating around. [emoji16]


True for all brands, unfortunately! 
A shame reputable online stores like collectorsquare and labellov don't have any Longchamp...


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Sadly, this often requires me to pay import duties.
> Or do crafty travel-pack maneuvers on aircraft.
> 
> Also, perhaps sadly or not, MK & LV are so recognized here that no one notices my h vicster.
> Except if spy charm bear is on her. Then, they notice bear.￼
> (cue Alanis' "Ironic" song, once more)


Real elegance is discreet, remainsilly....That's why no one notices your Victoria...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes, tough wardrobe decisions.
> I own waterproof, insulated trench coat--bought for UK. Only worn there.
> Feels wasteful. But soooo welcome, when needed.
> 
> Have not heard of them--will research. Thank you.
> 
> Nursing ongoing obsession with "aunts & uncles" bags, from Germany.
> But some of their colorful/patterned linings bother me.
> Love quirky brands.



Are those linings really that colourful? Cannot remember. My main issue with a&u is the cotton strap. [emoji58]



Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> I like to have something a little different that what every woman is carrying.



I like that, too. But, my bags are not on the quirky side. I live quirkiness through my shoes. [emoji3]



remainsilly said:


> Sadly, this often requires me to pay import duties.
> Or do crafty travel-pack maneuvers on aircraft.
> 
> Also, perhaps sadly or not, MK & LV are so recognized here that no one notices my h vicster.
> Except if spy charm bear is on her. Then, they notice bear.￼
> (cue Alanis' "Ironic" song, once more)



Vic is just gorgeous. So elegant and timeless. [emoji173]️



Mariapia said:


> True for all brands, unfortunately!
> A shame reputable online stores like collectorsquare and labellov don't have any Longchamp...



I have the feeling that the are morw LC fakes around compared to other brands. Also, as they are not as expensive as high end designers and go on sale I feel reluctant buying online. Nevertheless, checked the bay for the Foulonne a few minutes ago. [emoji102]



Mariapia said:


> Real elegance is discreet, remainsilly....That's why no one notices your Victoria...



True!


----------



## ElainePG

I'm late, but just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. The 25th was my birthday, so we celebrated with this... and I've been having it for breakfast ever since. Also putting in double-time on the treadmill, or else I'll need to be buying new jeans in 2017!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy belated birthday, Elaine!
That cake is terrific. A few very light meals and you won't have to spend time on the treadmill!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Are those linings really that colourful? Cannot remember. My main issue with a&u is the cotton strap. [emoji58]
> 
> 
> 
> I like that, too. But, my bags are not on the quirky side. I live quirkiness through my shoes. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> Vic is just gorgeous. So elegant and timeless. [emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> I have the feeling that the are morw LC fakes around compared to other brands. Also, as they are not as expensive as high end designers and go on sale I feel reluctant buying online. Nevertheless, checked the bay for the Foulonne a few minutes ago. [emoji102]
> 
> 
> 
> True!


I see I am not the only one to look at other bags.
I have received a mail from ikrix.com.... they have Cuir in blue electric.
Ralph Lauren Ricky in red, black and blue... Postinas...
No, no, no, no way!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Real elegance is discreet, remainsilly....That's why no one notices your Victoria...


Thank you. Vic may be only elegant thing about my clashing ensembles, then.


Ludmilla said:


> Vic is just gorgeous. So elegant and timeless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Thank you. Only 25 more layers of collonil products needed on her, to meet my 2017 goal.


Ludmilla said:


> Are those linings really that colourful? Cannot remember. My main issue with a&u is the cotton strap.


http://images-nitrosell-com.akamaized.net/product_images/18/4475/largedetail02-au_candy curl_blk_b.jpg
Maybe not for most buyers.
But this green/pink with black bag--might hum through my subconscious brain, producing batsh!t crazy.
Unsure.
Another personality quirk.￼
Agreed--the straps.


ElainePG said:


> I'm late, but just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. The 25th was my birthday, so we celebrated with this... and I've been having it for breakfast ever since. Also putting in double-time on the treadmill, or else I'll need to be buying new jeans in 2017!


Gorgeous cake for a gorgeous lady.
Congratulations--also for lovely birthday lv bag.
Is cake not a breakfast food? Is tragic news for my lifestyle...


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> Happy belated birthday, Elaine!
> That cake is terrific. A few very light meals and you won't have to spend time on the treadmill!


Well, being on the treadmill isn't a bad idea anyway, but I've already started on the light meals. 
Besides, birthday cake is only once a year, and I figure that's not so bad!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Gorgeous cake for a gorgeous lady.
> Congratulations--also for lovely birthday lv bag.
> Is cake not a breakfast food? Is tragic news for my lifestyle...


Thank you, rs.
Oh, cake is DEFINITELY breakfast food. Always. 
It's just that this past year I've gone from size 10 to size 8 jeans (I somehow managed to lose 20 pounds) and I'd really like to stay in the smaller size.
But not if it means depriving myself of birthday cake for breakfast.
Thus, the treadmill.
And on Christmas morning we took a long walk on the beach.
Life is all about sensible choices... cake being one of them.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thank you. Vic may be only elegant thing about my clashing ensembles, then.
> 
> Thank you. Only 25 more layers of collonil products needed on her, to meet my 2017 goal.
> 
> http://images-nitrosell-com.akamaized.net/product_images/18/4475/largedetail02-au_candy curl_blk_b.jpg
> Maybe not for most buyers.
> But this green/pink with black bag--might hum through my subconscious brain, producing batsh!t crazy.
> Unsure.
> Another personality quirk.￼
> Agreed--the straps.
> 
> Gorgeous cake for a gorgeous lady.
> Congratulations--also for lovely birthday lv bag.
> Is cake not a breakfast food? Is tragic news for my lifestyle...



Of COURSE cake is a breakfast food: it has eggs, flour, sugar, milk. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> I'm late, but just wanted to wish everyone a Merry Christmas. The 25th was my birthday, so we celebrated with this... and I've been having it for breakfast ever since. Also putting in double-time on the treadmill, or else I'll need to be buying new jeans in 2017!



Hope you had a wonderful birthday! [emoji173]️ I was thinking of you on the 25th. [emoji4]
The cake looks amazing and worth every treadmill minute. [emoji3]


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Of COURSE cake is a breakfast food: it has eggs, flour, sugar, milk. [emoji6]


I like the way you think, Murphy!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you had a wonderful birthday! [emoji173]️ I was thinking of you on the 25th. [emoji4]
> The cake looks amazing and *worth every treadmill minute*. [emoji3]


Yes, I try to remind myself of that when I'm puffing away, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thank you. Vic may be only elegant thing about my clashing ensembles, then.
> 
> Thank you. Only 25 more layers of collonil products needed on her, to meet my 2017 goal.
> 
> http://images-nitrosell-com.akamaized.net/product_images/18/4475/largedetail02-au_candy curl_blk_b.jpg
> Maybe not for most buyers.
> But this green/pink with black bag--might hum through my subconscious brain, producing batsh!t crazy.
> Unsure.
> Another personality quirk.￼
> Agreed--the straps.
> 
> Gorgeous cake for a gorgeous lady.
> Congratulations--also for lovely birthday lv bag.
> Is cake not a breakfast food? Is tragic news for my lifestyle...


I don't like the bag that much, remainsilly.... The leather looks fabulous but .... I am afraid you might be disappointed....Put Victoria in front of you, look at her... and you will forget about black and green...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I see I am not the only one to look at other bags.
> I have received a mail from ikrix.com.... they have Cuir in blue electric.
> Ralph Lauren Ricky in red, black and blue... Postinas...
> No, no, no, no way!



You know the coolest websites. [emoji8]



remainsilly said:


> Thank you. Vic may be only elegant thing about my clashing ensembles, then.
> 
> Thank you. Only 25 more layers of collonil products needed on her, to meet my 2017 goal.
> 
> http://images-nitrosell-com.akamaized.net/product_images/18/4475/largedetail02-au_candy curl_blk_b.jpg
> Maybe not for most buyers.
> But this green/pink with black bag--might hum through my subconscious brain, producing batsh!t crazy.
> Unsure.
> Another personality quirk.￼
> Agreed--the straps.
> 
> Gorgeous cake for a gorgeous lady.
> Congratulations--also for lovely birthday lv bag.
> Is cake not a breakfast food? Is tragic news for my lifestyle...



Hm. I think the colours do not clash too badly. It's more of a subdued green.
25 layers of Collonil? The Mini M got one spray today and will have to live with that for the future. [emoji3]



Murphy47 said:


> Of COURSE cake is a breakfast food: it has eggs, flour, sugar, milk. [emoji6]



I second that. Cake is healthy! [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I try to remind myself of that when I'm puffing away, Ludmilla!



We have a saying for such situations: you have to die one death. [emoji3] Eating the cake is always the way to go. And walking on the beach is already doing dome exercise. [emoji6] 




Mariapia said:


> I don't like the bag that much, remainsilly.... The leather looks fabulous but .... I am afraid you might be disappointed....Put Victoria in front of you, look at her... and you will forget about black and green...



Very good advice! I guess not many bags stand the test against an H bag. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We have a saying for such situations: you have to die one death. [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very good advice! I guess not many bags stand the test against an H bag. [emoji4]



From what I've read hear on the forum, the answer would be NO, nothing compares to an H. 
But some come close.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> From what I've read hear on the forum, the answer would be NO, nothing compares to an H.
> But some come close.


thanks

Cannot speak for forum.
But, for me, h bag has different details.
Some better, some okay.
Making a whole. Which is nice. And unique.

But my other bags are nice, too.
Just different details shuffled around, creating different whole. Different type of unique.

Love Ludmilla's suede marcie--for the scent￼￼

And Mariaia's new red color choices￼
And how useful/clean-lined is your new bradley.￼
What is the saying?--God is in the details.￼ So each has its meaning & value, every bag/brand.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> thanks
> 
> Cannot speak for forum.
> But, for me, h bag has different details.
> Some better, some okay.
> Making a whole. Which is nice. And unique.
> 
> But my other bags are nice, too.
> Just different details shuffled around, creating different whole. Different type of unique.
> 
> Love Ludmilla's suede marcie--for the scent￼￼
> 
> And Mariaia's new red color choices￼
> And how useful/clean-lined is your new bradley.￼
> What is the saying?--God is in the details.￼ So each has its meaning & value, every bag/brand.



Totally right!
It would be boring if there was only one or two brands.


----------



## remainsilly

Obviously, you have not embraced the collonil addiction fully.
But you are young. There is time. And more rain/dirt.
To prove my collonil paranoia is completely justified...


Ludmilla said:


> 25 layers of Collonil? The Mini M got one spray today and will have to live with that for the future.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> No, I do not know anybody in the UK. Besides - the Selfridges bag is black. I want brown. [emoji38]
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!! [emoji8]


Just a quick reply. For what it's worth, the last time I checked there were still 3 colors - black, red and tan.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Just a quick reply. For what it's worth, the last time I checked there were still 3 colors - black, red and tan.


OMG. You are right. Maybe there is a Selfridges US site and I looked there. But they do not deliver to Germany and I do not know anyone in the UK who could order for me.  But thank you anyway.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Obviously, you have not embraced the collonil addiction fully.
> But you are young. There is time. And more rain/dirt.
> To prove my collonil paranoia is completely justified...


Hehe. I am young and daring.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I am young and daring.





Ludmilla said:


> OMG. You are right. Maybe there is a Selfridges US site and I looked there. But they do not deliver to Germany and I do not know anyone in the UK who could order for me.  But thank you anyway.


Let's wait for French sales, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Let's wait for French sales, Ludmilla!


 
Hehe. Yes. The Cuir is probably lighter than the Foulonne.  And it has a shoulder strap. So it should work better after all.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes. The Cuir is probably lighter than the Foulonne.  And it has a shoulder strap. So it should work better after all.


I am not sure the Foulonné is heavier. I will ask the lady owner of the boutique when I see her.
And, of course, ask her if she might have one on sale....
We have to cover all bases, it's a very serious matter....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not sure the Foulonné is heavier. I will ask the lady owner of the boutique when I see her.
> And, of course, ask her if she might have one on sale....
> We have to cover all bases, it's a very serious matter....


It certainly is a serious matter. 
I thought the Foulonne might be heavier as it is made from a different leather. We will see what you find out.  I am going to ask my boutique, too, when I am back to work in January.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It certainly is a serious matter.
> I thought the Foulonne might be heavier as it is made from a different leather. We will see what you find out.  I am going to ask my boutique, too, when I am back to work in January.


Here is what I saw on the official site. 
Foulonné with a shoulder strap. Not on sale now because the sales have not started.
It's 45/35... A bit big, I think.


----------



## Mariapia

And another model. 30/24/14


----------



## Mariapia

And this one 36/25/14


----------



## Mariapia

And last but not least, the same as in the first picture in another brown...
Same size.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> The Cuir had loads of adventures, today. We went to the big city in the south and saw tons of interesting stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3553670
> 
> 
> Break at Starbucks.
> 
> View attachment 3553671
> 
> 
> Art.
> 
> View attachment 3553672
> 
> 
> And funny Christmas trees.
> 
> View attachment 3553673
> 
> View attachment 3553674
> 
> 
> Christmas present for the Cuir.
> View attachment 3553675




Tollwood!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3558912
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And last but not least, the same as in the first picture in another brown...
> Same size.


Those are definitely too big. Everything bigger than the MM Cuir is too big.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3558911
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this one 36/25/14



This one is too business like. I need a practical fuss free tote.  A large Le Pliage with long handles in leather would be great, because that style works for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Tollwood!



 I go every year. Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3558907
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another model. 30/24/14


I saw this irl. A bit too stiff for my liking... I guess Cuir is the way to go.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> I go every year. Love it!



Haven't been there in ages... Last time I overdid it with the delicious meals  

Do you know the little shop in Rosenheim selling Longchamp? They always offer sale products, perhaps you are lucky.


----------



## remainsilly

Wow! It's a holiday parade of longchamps!
Hope you find the perfect one, Ludmilla.￼￼

Of course, I now neeeeeeeeed matching wallet for vicster.
Is remainsilly's personality quirk #4521604--wallet & bag *must* matchy-matchy.
Or my bones will burn for eternity. When final life tally is examined.
Save a soul--buy pretty stuff. Yes.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow! It's a holiday parade of longchamps!
> Hope you find the perfect one, Ludmilla.￼￼
> 
> Of course, I now neeeeeeeeed matching wallet for vicster.
> Is remainsilly's personality quirk #4521604--wallet & bag *must* matchy-matchy.
> Or my bones will burn for eternity. When final life tally is examined.
> Save a soul--buy pretty stuff. Yes.



What wallets are you looking at? We all need post holiday quests. To burn some of the fat and sugar we ate. 



millivanilli said:


> Haven't been there in ages... Last time I overdid it with the delicious meals
> 
> Do you know the little shop in Rosenheim selling Longchamp? They always offer sale products, perhaps you are lucky.


The food there is awesome.   One of the reasons I go there.

No, I do not know the shop at Rosenheim. Way too far south for me.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> What wallets are you looking at? We all need post holiday quests. To burn some of the fat and sugar we ate.
> 
> 
> The food there is awesome.   One of the reasons I go there.
> 
> No, I do not know the shop at Rosenheim. Way too far south for me.




Hahaa one of the reasons I stay away from it 

Next time I'll be there, I'll ask for you. (Rosenheim)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What wallets are you looking at? We all need post holiday quests. To burn some of the fat and sugar we ate.
> 
> 
> The food there is awesome.   One of the reasons I go there.
> 
> No, I do not know the shop at Rosenheim. Way too far south for me.



Ladies I haven't deserted you. App not working well. Can't get it to load things. Am following but can't seem to post much.


----------



## Ludmilla

My app does not work at all - I am using the "normal" tpf today. 
Hope you enjoy the peaceful and quiet home.


Murphy47 said:


> Ladies I haven't deserted you. App not working well. Can't get it to load things. Am following but can't seem to post much.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Hahaa one of the reasons I stay away from it
> 
> Next time I'll be there, I'll ask for you. (Rosenheim)


Thank you, that's really kind of you.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My app does not work at all - I am using the "normal" tpf today.
> Hope you enjoy the peaceful and quiet home.



I am enjoying. 
Almost got my projects finished so I will be ready for the noise and chaos when they return!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am enjoying.
> Almost got my projects finished so I will be ready for the noise and chaos when they return!!!


This sounds very good. Hope those are all fun projects. For today I have only one project left: deciding between a cup of hot chocolate or gingerbread and a glass of red wine.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds very good. Hope those are all fun projects. For today I have only one project left: deciding between a cup of hot chocolate or gingerbread and a glass of red wine.



All of the above[emoji41]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies I haven't deserted you. App not working well. Can't get it to load things. Am following but can't seem to post much.


Vlad fiddled to improve site/server security.
So stuff is encrypted.
Others now experiencing app trouble, also.
Predict more fiddling--hang in there.


Ludmilla said:


> What wallets are you looking at? We all need post holiday quests. To burn some of the fat and sugar we ate.


Want black h bearn (my unFrench keyboard refuses to do accent marks￼).

Store manager insisted "pop color" wallet was the way to go.
Because they didn't have black in stock.

I mentioned personality quirk #4521604.
And not wanting to spend eternity in fiery torment. 
They're seeing what they can do.

Shall hike with dog & burn sugar calories. And try to be patient. Try.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I am enjoying.
> Almost got my projects finished so I will be ready for the noise and chaos when they return!!!


Do you predict bear charm coming home?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> All of the above[emoji41]



 trying to avoid exactly this scenario....



remainsilly said:


> Vlad fiddled to improve site/server security.
> So stuff is encrypted.
> Others now experiencing app trouble, also.
> Predict more fiddling--hang in there.
> 
> Want black h bearn (my unFrench keyboard refuses to do accent marks￼).
> 
> Store manager insisted "pop color" wallet was the way to go.
> Because they didn't have black in stock.
> 
> I mentioned personality quirk #4521604.
> And not wanting to spend eternity in fiery torment.
> They're seeing what they can do.
> 
> Shall hike with dog & burn sugar calories. And try to be patient. Try.


 Hehehe. So, tpf is so secure that you cannot use the app? This should improve the savety of some wallets too. 

Never heard of thee brand you are looking at.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Never heard of thee brand you are looking at.


 Sorry. My abbreviations suck.
h(ermes) 
bearn = wallet style


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sorry. My abbreviations suck.
> h(ermes)
> bearn = wallet style



 I see. Well an H wallet should work perfectly with the vicster.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I saw this irl. A bit too stiff for my liking... I guess Cuir is the way to go.


I totally agree! 
The Cuir it will be!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Vlad fiddled to improve site/server security.
> So stuff is encrypted.
> Others now experiencing app trouble, also.
> Predict more fiddling--hang in there.
> 
> Want black h bearn (my unFrench keyboard refuses to do accent marks￼).
> 
> Store manager insisted "pop color" wallet was the way to go.
> Because they didn't have black in stock.
> 
> I mentioned personality quirk #4521604.
> And not wanting to spend eternity in fiery torment.
> They're seeing what they can do.
> 
> Shall hike with dog & burn sugar calories. And try to be patient. Try.


Béarn is lovely, so is Dogon.
I agree, Victoria needs a black companion!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Béarn is lovely, so is Dogon.
> I agree, Victoria needs a black companion!


Black hides dirt & coffee stains.
Really should be my entire wardrobe/bag/furniture/vehicle upholstery of choice.
But, I stick wary toes into nice color. Thanks to collonil products & slight madness.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Black hides dirt & coffee stains.
> Really should be my entire wardrobe/bag/furniture/vehicle upholstery of choice.
> But, I stick wary toes into nice color. Thanks to collonil products & slight madness.



Black is so practical. 
I agree, though, it rarely sets my heart aflutter. 
Until I saw your H bag....
Cobbling together Christmas money to hire ninjas[emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Black hides dirt & coffee stains.
> Really should be my entire wardrobe/bag/furniture/vehicle upholstery of choice.
> But, I stick wary toes into nice color. Thanks to collonil products & slight madness.


I used to wear black from head to toes in another life..
But my room was painted red!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I used to wear black from head to toes in another life..
> But my room was painted red!



Was it the 80's?
Red and black was my fav combo then too.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Was it the 80's?
> Red and black was my fav combo then too.


Red and Black is a great combo! Italian ladies love it too....
My friend in Paris told me that most ladies are dressed in black, wear black shoes and black bags in winter. Very depressing sight.
Unless you are under 35 and wear red lipstick you look 20 years older...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Red and Black is a great combo! Italian ladies love it too....
> My friend in Paris told me that most ladies are dressed in black, wear black shoes and black bags in winter. Very depressing sight.
> Unless you are under 35 and wear red lipstick you look 20 years older...



So true. 
I have no desire to look older. 
Most days I have to remind myself I'm not 25 anymore.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So true.
> I have no desire to look older.
> Most days I have to remind myself I'm not 25 anymore.


Here on the Island we are all 25 forever.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Here on the Island we are all 25 forever.



One of the best parts of the island!!
Anyone have New Years Eve plans?
The hubbie and I will actually be together for a change. 
We are getting some fancy crackers and dips. And maybe some European beer. Then I'll try to stay awake to see the ball drop in Times Square. I miss Dick Clark. Some of the younger performers I haven't even heard of.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here on the Island we are all 25 forever.


Great thing to hear!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> One of the best parts of the island!!
> Anyone have New Years Eve plans?
> The hubbie and I will actually be together for a change.
> We are getting some fancy crackers and dips. And maybe some European beer. Then I'll try to stay awake to see the ball drop in Times Square. I miss Dick Clark. Some of the younger performers I haven't even heard of.


Not much of a plan - tomorrow is my mother's birthday. It's going to be a bit depressing, because one of her cousins died all of a sudden (he was 89, but still healthy and fit). The funeral is on the afternoon tomorrow.  Also her leg is still in pain. New Year's Eve is going to be quiet. With toast and and her favorite punch.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I have been bad. 
After all the awesome posts of new bags bought on contemplated, I saw this at Dillard's and couldn't resist. 
The lovely fall colors go with the new coat I have my eye on and, well, she's just CHEERFUL.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Not much of a plan - tomorrow is my mother's birthday. It's going to be a bit depressing, because one of her cousins died all of a sudden (he was 89, but still healthy and fit). The funeral is on the afternoon tomorrow.  Also her leg is still in pain. New Year's Eve is going to be quiet. With toast and and her favorite punch.



So sorry for your loss, Ludmilla. 
89 is quite a life span. I'm sure his stories will be missed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been bad.
> After all the awesome posts of new bags bought on contemplated, I saw this at Dillard's and couldn't resist.
> The lovely fall colors go with the new coat I have my eye on and, well, she's just CHEERFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559704
> View attachment 3559705


Love it! We all need at least one or two or three cheerful bag(s) in our wardrobe.  What material is it? Looks like it is perfect for rainy days.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Love it! We all need at least one or two or three cheerful bag(s) in our wardrobe.  What material is it? Looks like it is perfect for rainy days.



Sadly, it is not perfect for rainy days. It's a Patricia Nash like the other I bought earlier in the month. 
There really is no comparison to an LC for bag weather.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So sorry for your loss, Ludmilla.
> 89 is quite a life span. I'm sure his stories will be missed.



Thank you, Murphy. 89 is really old. My mother is the youngest of I do not know how many cousins. It's getting harder for her, because not many of them are left by now and it was one of the cousins she had more contact.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, it is not perfect for rainy days. It's a Patricia Nash like the other I bought earlier in the month.
> There really is no comparison to an LC for bag weather.



Nevertheless, it will be perfect for cloudy days without rain. 
Hmmm... Cannot get LV canvas out of my head. I am very tempted by their weight and their carefree nature. One day I guess.....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nevertheless, it will be perfect for cloudy days without rain.
> Hmmm... Cannot get LV canvas out of my head. I am very tempted by their weight and their carefree nature. One day I guess.....



Most of the LV threads are full of ladies panicking over spots on the vachetta or minute fading of the canvas. 
I love the light feeling of carrying mine. They hold tons. I see many used as work bags. 
They certainly are cheaper in Europe even if they never go on sale. 
I love mine even if they don't get the use they should.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Most of the LV threads are full of ladies panicking over spots on the vachetta or minute fading of the canvas.
> I love the light feeling of carrying mine. They hold tons. I see many used as work bags.
> They certainly are cheaper in Europe even if they never go on sale.
> I love mine even if they don't get the use they should.


My main concern with LV is that everyone and their grandma knows LV. And knows that they are expensive. I am a bit scared about the attention those bags might draw.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My main concern with LV is that everyone and their grandma knows LV. And knows that they are expensive. I am a bit scared about the attention those bags might draw.



Attracting attention is the biggest downside. It keeps me from carrying mine as often as I would like.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Here on the Island we are all 25 forever.




yeah take me there, I have to do the tax report. oh gosh... I guess bags and purses won't count as costs that lower your profit?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Attracting attention is the biggest downside. It keeps me from carrying mine as often as I would like.



I see myself having finally bought a LV and have it sitting in my wardrobe because if that.  So, I stay away.



millivanilli said:


> yeah take me there, I have to do the tax report. oh gosh... I guess bags and purses won't count as costs that lower your profit?



Ugh. Taxes. I never do them before May.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> I see myself having finally bought a LV and have it sitting in my wardrobe because if that.  So, I stay away.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. Taxes. I never do them before May.



*whisper* it's for 2015...............shame on me.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Not much of a plan - tomorrow is my mother's birthday. It's going to be a bit depressing, because one of her cousins died all of a sudden (he was 89, but still healthy and fit). The funeral is on the afternoon tomorrow.  Also her leg is still in pain. New Year's Eve is going to be quiet. With toast and and her favorite punch.




Oh I am sorry to hear that. Tell your mother mein Beileid.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> *whisper* it's for 2015...............shame on me.




In 2015 I did 2013 and 2014 together. 


millivanilli said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear that. Tell your mother mein Beileid.



Thank you, I'll do so. It's a bit rough for her. Today we found out that her foot is not suffering from osteoarthritis but it is broken. And in January she is having an eye surgery. No fun to get old.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> In 2015 I did 2013 and 2014 together.
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll do so. It's a bit rough for her. Today we found out that her foot is not suffering from osteoarthritis but it is broken. And in January she is having an eye surgery. No fun to get old.



@ tax report: I see we are on the same side
Oh I am sorry. Tell her gute Besserung. Actually I have no clue where to find a real good physician, otherwise I'd tell you


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Most of the LV threads are full of ladies panicking over spots on the vachetta or minute fading of the canvas.
> I love the light feeling of carrying mine. They hold tons. I see many used as work bags.
> They certainly are cheaper in Europe even if they never go on sale.
> I love mine even if they don't get the use they should.


I had never heard anyone worry about the vachetta before joining TPF.....
I don't get it ! 
In my place, we don't pay attention to it at all. It darkens, so what?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Not much of a plan - tomorrow is my mother's birthday. It's going to be a bit depressing, because one of her cousins died all of a sudden (he was 89, but still healthy and fit). The funeral is on the afternoon tomorrow.  Also her leg is still in pain. New Year's Eve is going to be quiet. With toast and and her favorite punch.


I am so sorry, Ludmilla! Losing a loved one is tough.
Lots of old people are so fit that we think nothing bad is going to happen. 
I send hugs to your family.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been bad.
> After all the awesome posts of new bags bought on contemplated, I saw this at Dillard's and couldn't resist.
> The lovely fall colors go with the new coat I have my eye on and, well, she's just CHEERFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559704
> View attachment 3559705


Beautiful, Murphy!
I would have grabbed it too in a sec!
Looks perfect on you!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> @ tax report: I see we are on the same side
> Oh I am sorry. Tell her gute Besserung. Actually I have no clue where to find a real good physician, otherwise I'd tell you



Dankeschön.  physicians are hard to find. The doctor wanted to send her to the clinc - further examination and evaluation if a surgery is necessary. She did not want to go. So, a removable splint it is. The bone is not completely broken...



Mariapia said:


> I had never heard anyone worry about the vachetta before joining TPF.....
> I don't get it !
> In my place, we don't pay attention to it at all. It darkens, so what?



I actually like the darkened patina. It gives the bag a individual life.



Mariapia said:


> I am so sorry, Ludmilla! Losing a loved one is tough.
> Lots of old people are so fit that we think nothing bad is going to happen.
> I send hugs to your family.



Thank you! Although we see people getting old we often ignore their age.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> In 2015 I did 2013 and 2014 together.
> 
> 
> Thank you, I'll do so. It's a bit rough for her. Today we found out that her foot is not suffering from osteoarthritis but it is broken. And in January she is having an eye surgery. No fun to get old.


It happened to a person I know. Nothing had happened to her, I mean no fall or accident, she was in pain all the time, had a scan and they told her her foot was broken. They called it " fracture de fatigue" I don't know the English for it. 
Can your mum walk a little? Is her foot in a plaster?
As for eye surgery, I suppose it's because of cataract.
In my area, even young people are being operated on now.
Some ophthalmologists say it's because they never wear sunglasses, especially in summer or when they go skiing and sun is bright...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Attracting attention is the biggest downside. It keeps me from carrying mine as often as I would like.


What a shame, Murphy!

It's funny LV means money to lots of people.I mean there are more expensive bags that are carried everyday and no one has a clue how much they cost and don't pay attention.
Look at Hermès Birkin, most people I know wouldn't recognize it, let alone know about its price,...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It happened to a person I know. Nothing had happened to her, I mean no fall or accident, she was in pain all the time, had a scan and they told her her foot was broken. They called it " fracture de fatigue" I don't know the English for it.
> Can your mum walk a little? Is her foot in a plaster?
> As for eye surgery, I suppose it's because of cataract.
> In my area, even young people are being operated on now.
> Some ophthalmologists say it's because they never wear sunglasses, especially in summer or when they go skiing and sun is bright...


It is called Ermüdungsbruch in German and means the same like your French term. It must have happened two weeks ago while she was out and about with her bike. She did not fall, but her foot started to hurt. Since then the foot/under part of leg hurt and was swollen. As she as ostoarthritis in the right foot we thought it is just a severe attack. She has a plastic plaster/splint now. Walking is not so good and I fear she will overdo now. 
Yes, it is a cataract surgery. Hopefully, no complications there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a shame, Murphy!
> 
> It's funny LV means money to lots of people.I mean there are more expensive bags that are carried everyday and no one has a clue how much they cost and don't pay attention.
> Look at Hermès Birkin, most people I know wouldn't recognize it, let alone know about its price,...


True. LV bags are very well known thanks to their pattern. I guess the leather versions are a different story.


----------



## millivanilli

[QUOTE="Ludmilla, post: 30928768, member: 495784" Ermüdungsbruch .[/QUOTE]


öha.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is called Ermüdungsbruch in German and means the same like your French term. It must have happened two weeks ago while she was out and about with her bike. She did not fall, but her foot started to hurt. Since then the foot/under part of leg hurt and was swollen. As she as ostoarthritis in the right foot we thought it is just a severe attack. She has a plastic plaster/splint now. Walking is not so good and I fear she will overdo now.
> Yes, it is a cataract surgery. Hopefully, no complications there.


She mustn't walk too much, Ludmilla and keep her foot at rest as much as she can.
As for the cataract surgery, don't worry, it's something that surgeons do by dozens every day, the operation lasts about 15 minutes, then she will have an eye drop treatment for a month. 
One of my neighbours was operated on last year, when I met her two days later, she said " OMG now I can see all my wrinkles! I didn't even know I had any,,,,"


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> öha.



Yep, öha. Exactly my thoughts when I heard the news.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> True. LV bags are very well known thanks to their pattern. I guess the leather versions are a different story.


Yes! And the leather collection is very expensive!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Dankeschön.  physicians are hard to find. The doctor wanted to send her to the clinc - further examination and evaluation if a surgery is necessary. She did not want to go. So, a removable splint it is. The bone is not completely broken...
> 
> 
> 
> I actually like the darkened patina. It gives the bag a individual life.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Although we see people getting old we often ignore their age.



She has osteoporosis, do I have that right in mind..? Wait..there was something with Vit K2...

http://www.mri.tum.de/system/files/medizinische_einrichtungen/Osteoporose.pdf

and an abstract
http://journals.lww.com/co-clinical...e_of_vitamin_K_and_Gla_proteins_in_the.4.aspx


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Yep, öha. Exactly my thoughts when I heard the news.


  I am feeling with both of you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She mustn't walk too much, Ludmilla and keep her foot at rest as much as she can.
> As for the cataract surgery, don't worry, it's something that surgeons do by dozens every day, the operation lasts about 15 minutes, then she will have an eye drop treatment for a month.
> One of my neighbours was operated on last year, when I met her two days later, she said " OMG now I can see all my wrinkles! I didn't even know I had any,,,,"


I hope she will listen and rest her foot. It was hard enough to urge her to do do during the past two weeks. I fear now that she has the plaster she thinks that she can easily jump like a young dear again. 
Poor neighbour. Seeing all wrinkles is not so much fun after an cataract surgery. She needs to keep the lights down in the bathroom. That's what I do.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I hope she will listen and rest her foot. It was hard enough to urge her to do do during the past two weeks. I fear now that she has the plaster she thinks that she can easily jump like a young dear again.
> Poor neighbour. Seeing all wrinkles is not so much fun after an cataract surgery. She needs to keep the lights down in the bathroom. That's what I do.



My mom had the eye surgery done after almost a decade of refusing it. 
After her 3rd fender bender she said ok to one eye. 
She was so happy 2 hours later she immediately booked the other eye. 
THEN decided to get her knee done. 
She had the same comment about wrinkles, but was still happy she had it done.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> She has osteoporosis, do I have that right in mind..? Wait..there was something with Vit K2...
> 
> http://www.mri.tum.de/system/files/medizinische_einrichtungen/Osteoporose.pdf
> 
> and an abstract
> http://journals.lww.com/co-clinical...e_of_vitamin_K_and_Gla_proteins_in_the.4.aspx





millivanilli said:


> I am feeling with both of you.


Yes, she has. Thanks to some medicine she had to take some years ago. It's not the first time some bone has broken, but it is her first Ermüdungsbruch. All the other times before she fell or had some kind of accident  
They did a new test today at the doctor and at least the osteoporosis has not become worse. 
Thank you so much for listening. It's quite a challenge sometimes when parents get old.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I hope she will listen and rest her foot. It was hard enough to urge her to do do during the past two weeks. I fear now that she has the plaster she thinks that she can easily jump like a young dear again.
> Poor neighbour. Seeing all wrinkles is not so much fun after an cataract surgery. She needs to keep the lights down in the bathroom. That's what I do.


No, I think that your mum knows she must be careful. The plaster will help. Difficult to jump up and down with that thing on...
As for the bathroom lighting, we are twins!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My mom had the eye surgery done after almost a decade of refusing it.
> After her 3rd fender bender she said ok to one eye.
> She was so happy 2 hours later she immediately booked the other eye.
> THEN decided to get her knee done.
> She had the same comment about wrinkles, but was still happy she had it done.


Glad to hear this. Only one eye needs the surgery. But she dragged this surgery for a loooong while now. Hehe. I wonder, if I am going to hear the wrinkle comment, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, she has. Thanks to some medicine she had to take some years ago. It's not the first time some bone has broken, but it is her first Ermüdungsbruch. All the other times before she fell or had some kind of accident
> They did a new test today at the doctor and at least the osteoporosis has not become worse.
> Thank you so much for listening. It's quite a challenge sometimes when parents get old.



It is a challenge. 
Parents are still your parents no matter how old they are. 
I just wish they didn't act like I was still a teen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, I think that your mum knows she must be careful. The plaster will help. Difficult to jump up and down with that thing on...
> As for the bathroom lighting, we are twins!



Yay for dark bathrooms.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Glad to hear this. Only one eye needs the surgery. But she dragged this surgery for a loooong while now. Hehe. I wonder, if I am going to hear the wrinkle comment, too.



I would say YES. 
And now she will notice yours too. 
Mine likes to point out all my grey hair too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It is a challenge.
> Parents are still your parents no matter how old they are.
> I just wish they didn't act like I was still a teen.


Oh, you are lucky then. Mine act like I am ten years old. 
Yes, they are always our parents,  although the roles switch from time to time, now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I would say YES.
> And now she will notice yours too.
> Mine likes to point out all my grey hair too.



Oh. Nice. We should cancel that surgery asap.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, you are lucky then. Mine act like I am ten years old.
> Yes, they are always our parents,  although the roles switch from time to time, now.



Well, I guess it's not too bad, unless they start cutting up your lunch into "fun" shapes again. Lol


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. Nice. We should cancel that surgery asap.



Just get her really dark sunglasses. Hee hee


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, she has. Thanks to some medicine she had to take some years ago. It's not the first time some bone has broken, but it is her first Ermüdungsbruch. All the other times before she fell or had some kind of accident
> They did a new test today at the doctor and at least the osteoporosis has not become worse.
> Thank you so much for listening. It's quite a challenge sometimes when parents get old.




I know what you mean.  Actually I am "bying" chicken from oxfam unwrapped and was thinking, perhaps one would cheer you up, so I clicked the " send a PDF with it". Wasn't lucky filling in your name, sorry


----------



## remainsilly

Sounds as though islanders had rough days all around.
Sorry to hear this.
And to add my bit to the sad pile.

Bag choice, for cat's final visit to veterinarian--
deadly ponies, mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa.


Returned home with empty carrier.  And heavy heart. But shared moments to very end.
Then confused dog searched for his lost fur brother.
Goodbye, kitty.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sounds as though islanders had rough days all around.
> Sorry to hear this.
> And to add my bit to the sad pile.
> 
> Bag choice, for cat's final visit to veterinarian--
> deadly ponies, mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa.
> View attachment 3560096
> 
> Returned home with empty carrier.  And heavy heart. But shared moments to very end.
> Then confused dog searched for his lost fur brother.
> Goodbye, kitty.



Sad day indeed. 
Poor confused pooch. 
Sad fur mommie. 
Hugs to you both.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Sounds as though islanders had rough days all around.
> Sorry to hear this.
> And to add my bit to the sad pile.
> 
> Bag choice, for cat's final visit to veterinarian--
> deadly ponies, mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa.
> View attachment 3560096
> 
> Returned home with empty carrier.  And heavy heart. But shared moments to very end.
> Then confused dog searched for his lost fur brother.
> Goodbye, kitty.




Hugs to you. It's so hard to come home with an empty carrier and to take away everything. I know how it feels. Hugs to poor dog searching his friend, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Anyone have New Years Eve plans?


We are going to a party.
I am exactly opposite of "thrilled."
New Year crab = me
https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u...11438bf2fe975959b207802184ccf4o0&pid=15.1&f=1



Ludmilla said:


> Not much of a plan - tomorrow is my mother's birthday. It's going to be a bit depressing, because one of her cousins died all of a sudden (he was 89, but still healthy and fit). The funeral is on the afternoon tomorrow.  Also her leg is still in pain. New Year's Eve is going to be quiet. With toast and and her favorite punch.


Oh, this is sad. 
Hope your suede marcie will be in view--definite reason to celebrate.￼
Tough to see family members age. And to lose them. But inevitable, I guess.


Murphy47 said:


> The lovely fall colors go with the new coat I have my eye on and, well, she's just CHEERFUL.


￼oooooooooh! 
May need to prod ninjas into action on this one!
Like Patricia Nash very much. Great choice.


Mariapia said:


> One of my neighbours was operated on last year, when I met her two days later, she said " OMG now I can see all my wrinkles! I didn't even know I had any,,,,"


When an older friend's husband had cataract surgery, he noticed her carpet color choice.
"Has our carpet always been bright blue?"


Murphy47 said:


> Well, I guess it's not too bad, unless they start cutting up your lunch into "fun" shapes again. Lol


Omg, would looooooove fun shape sandwiches!
And apples cut into small pieces. So I don't choke when rapid-snarfing.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for cat grief support.￼
I'm un-friending bone cancer. B@st@rd.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for cat grief support.￼
> I'm un-friending bone cancer. B@st@rd.



Ditto


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been bad.
> After all the awesome posts of new bags bought on contemplated, I saw this at Dillard's and couldn't resist.
> The lovely fall colors go with the new coat I have my eye on and, well, she's just CHEERFUL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559704
> View attachment 3559705


Oh, what a happy bag! Terrific find, Murphy.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Not much of a plan - tomorrow is my mother's birthday. It's going to be a bit depressing, because one of her cousins died all of a sudden (he was 89, but still healthy and fit). The funeral is on the afternoon tomorrow.  Also her leg is still in pain. New Year's Eve is going to be quiet. With toast and and her favorite punch.


I'm so sorry, Ludmilla. A sudden loss is always difficult for a family... no time to get used to the idea of saying goodbye.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Sounds as though islanders had rough days all around.
> Sorry to hear this.
> And to add my bit to the sad pile.
> 
> Bag choice, for cat's final visit to veterinarian--
> deadly ponies, mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa.
> View attachment 3560096
> 
> Returned home with empty carrier.  And heavy heart. But shared moments to very end.
> Then confused dog searched for his lost fur brother.
> Goodbye, kitty.


Oh, dear. I'm so very sorry to hear it, *rs*. 
How terribly sad.
Hugs all around.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for cat grief support.￼
> I'm un-friending bone cancer. B@st@rd.


I
I know how you feel, remainsilly. 
Lots of hugs to you and to kitty's friend.


----------



## millivanilli

just a theoretical question: IF I bought a bag for my husband and a keyholder for my daughter would that mean that I am too weak for ban island or don't these theoretical bag/ keyholder items count...?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> just a theoretical question: IF I bought a bag for my husband and a keyholder for my daughter would that mean that I am too weak for ban island or don't these theoretical bag/ keyholder items count...?



Possibly. 
However, the island you have landed on is not Ban Island. 
It is full of enablers, however frugal.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Possibly.
> However, the island you have landed on is not Ban Island.
> It is full of enablers, however frugal.




Ha, great !


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well, I guess it's not too bad, unless they start cutting up your lunch into "fun" shapes again. Lol



No, but it could happen any time. 



millivanilli said:


> I know what you mean.  Actually I am "bying" chicken from oxfam unwrapped and was thinking, perhaps one would cheer you up, so I clicked the " send a PDF with it". Wasn't lucky filling in your name, sorry



Oh, that's a cool idea. Going to take a look at it. 
Thank you so much. Chickens are great. 



remainsilly said:


> Sounds as though islanders had rough days all around.
> Sorry to hear this.
> And to add my bit to the sad pile.
> 
> Bag choice, for cat's final visit to veterinarian--
> deadly ponies, mr fill n zip, forest NZ deer nappa.
> View attachment 3560096
> 
> Returned home with empty carrier.  And heavy heart. But shared moments to very end.
> Then confused dog searched for his lost fur brother.
> Goodbye, kitty.



I am so sorry. Hugs to you and dog. 
Goodbye, kitty. 



ElainePG said:


> I'm so sorry, Ludmilla. A sudden loss is always difficult for a family... no time to get used to the idea of saying goodbye.


Thank you Elaine for your kind words.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> just a theoretical question: IF I bought a bag for my husband and a keyholder for my daughter would that mean that I am too weak for ban island or don't these theoretical bag/ keyholder items count...?





Murphy47 said:


> Possibly.
> However, the island you have landed on is not Ban Island.
> It is full of enablers, however frugal.



Have to agree with Murphy - no ban island here. 
Also, gifts (for others or received from others) or bags bought with gifted money do never count.


----------



## millivanilli

HA! super great! 
So, on the bright side, I finally converted my husband  from ongoing enabling me into beeing into bags for himself- HA! My money is safe now,  I got him a coachbag at the Ingolstadt village and now he is browsing the internet for coach bags. Daughter is happy with her keyholder, dog didn't get a thing but was carried around in a buggy stroller [sic! they wanted us to do so, I have picture proof] so is quite satisfied as well. I got chocolate, so everybody is happy.

No new years eve plans here either. Have been refusing celebrating that for over 40 years now and won't change. I simply don't get the idea of nye.?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> HA! super great!
> So, on the bright side, I finally converted my husband  from ongoing enabling me into beeing into bags for himself- HA! My money is safe now,  I got him a coachbag at the Ingolstadt village and now he is browsing the internet for coach bags. Daughter is happy with her keyholder, dog didn't get a thing but was carried around in a buggy stroller [sic! they wanted us to do so, I have picture proof] so is quite satisfied as well. I got chocolate, so everybody is happy.
> 
> No new years eve plans here either. Have been refusing celebrating that for over 40 years now and won't change. I simply don't get the idea of nye.?



Sounds like you have made excellent progress! 
I call NYE amateur night. People who don't drink all year feel compelled to go out and act stupidly. 
The hubbie and I treat ourselves to expensive beer and nibbles we don't indulge in the rest of the year and watch movies.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like you have made excellent progress!
> I call NYE amateur night. People who don't drink all year feel compelled to go out and act stupidly.
> The hubbie and I treat ourselves to expensive beer and nibbles we don't indulge in the rest of the year and watch movies.



Yes, they do! And over here the people love firework and fire crackers...  
Ah, beer. I can see the eldest brewery on world from my window- do you need a picture for tomorrow?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Yes, they do! And over here the people love firework and fire crackers...
> Ah, beer. I can see the eldest brewery on world from my window- do you need a picture for tomorrow?



What a lovely thought! Visual aids are great!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> What a lovely thought! Visual aids are great!



Will post it tomorrow  it's already evening over here, I hope the weather will be fine for a good picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> HA! super great!
> So, on the bright side, I finally converted my husband  from ongoing enabling me into beeing into bags for himself- HA! My money is safe now,  I got him a coachbag at the Ingolstadt village and now he is browsing the internet for coach bags. Daughter is happy with her keyholder, dog didn't get a thing but was carried around in a buggy stroller [sic! they wanted us to do so, I have picture proof] so is quite satisfied as well. I got chocolate, so everybody is happy.
> 
> No new years eve plans here either. Have been refusing celebrating that for over 40 years now and won't change. I simply don't get the idea of nye.?



Ingolstadt Village is nice for shopping - but was it not very crowded so shortly after Christmas?
Glad you found something nice.



Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like you have made excellent progress!
> I call NYE amateur night. People who don't drink all year feel compelled to go out and act stupidly.
> The hubbie and I treat ourselves to expensive beer and nibbles we don't indulge in the rest of the year and watch movies.



Ugh. NYE. I do not like it. Fireworks are ok - to look at. Never go out. I am never in the mood for going out on NYE.



millivanilli said:


> Will post it tomorrow  it's already evening over here, I hope the weather will be fine for a good picture.


I'd love to see a pic!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Possibly.
> However, the island you have landed on is not Ban Island.
> It is full of enablers, however frugal.


Certainly not Ban Island here, you're right! 
That's the reason why we are always cheerful and enjoying nice reveals!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Ingolstadt Village is nice for shopping - but was it not very crowded so shortly after Christmas?
> Glad you found something nice.
> 
> 
> 
> Ugh. NYE. I do not like it. Fireworks are ok - to look at. Never go out. I am never in the mood for going out on NYE.
> 
> 
> I'd love to see a pic!




It was ok, but we were there at 10 o'clock and left at 12 o'clock- then it became more crowded. Additionally to that, there was a 12 % payback promotion going on I missed

I'll post, promised!


----------



## Mariapia

No NYE plans for me either.
I have bought  A banquet of consequences by Elizabeth George  ( nearly a 700 page police novel) 
It will be perfect to welcome 2017!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> No NYE plans for me either.
> I have bought  A banquet of consequences by Elizabeth George  ( nearly a 700 page police novel)
> It will be perfect to welcome 2017!



That sounds really like a perfect start for 2017!


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders.￼

VERY glad this isn't "ban island"--never made sense to me. Seems way to sabotage self & feel weird guilt over nice bags.￼

Dog & I walked a lot today. And discussed life, death, whatnot. Then watched very interesting squirrels. And 1 of us peed on trees.
I bought white lilies.
And am grateful for everyone's kind posts about cat.

I like New Year. But not most parties.
Which usually lack proper amounts of ice cream & face painting, imo.
We spend time trimming trees, clearing dead garden bits.
Preparing clean slate. For year to come.

Also have time capsule tradition.
Write what liked about year, what disliked, plans for upcoming year. And what have learned.
We do this together. Reading words from previous year. Then sealing new ones into container. For next New Year.
Hopefully, see progress & good outweighing bad. But not always.

Glad many are enjoying post-Christmas sales & colorful accessories.
Helps move along these grey days into Spring.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> It was ok, but we were there at 10 o'clock and left at 12 o'clock- then it became more crowded. Additionally to that, there was a 12 % payback promotion going on I missed
> 
> I'll post, promised!



My cousin and I made 3 years ago the mistake and went there on afternoon of the 27th of Dec. I am still traumatised. 



Mariapia said:


> No NYE plans for me either.
> I have bought  A banquet of consequences by Elizabeth George  ( nearly a 700 page police novel)
> It will be perfect to welcome 2017!



Ohhh. Perfect! I am reading a Nancy Mitford novel, that I want to finish today. 



remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.￼
> 
> VERY glad this isn't "ban island"--never made sense to me. Seems way to sabotage self & feel weird guilt over nice bags.￼
> 
> Dog & I walked a lot today. And discussed life, death, whatnot. Then watched very interesting squirrels. And 1 of us peed on trees.
> I bought white lilies.
> And am grateful for everyone's kind posts about cat.
> 
> I like New Year. But not most parties.
> Which usually lack proper amounts of ice cream & face painting, imo.
> We spend time trimming trees, clearing dead garden bits.
> Preparing clean slate. For year to come.
> 
> Also have time capsule tradition.
> Write what liked about year, what disliked, plans for upcoming year. And what have learned.
> We do this together. Reading words from previous year. Then sealing new ones into container. For next New Year.
> Hopefully, see progress & good outweighing bad. But not always.
> 
> Glad many are enjoying post-Christmas sales & colorful accessories.
> Helps move along these grey days into Spring.


The time capsule tradition is charming. I should do this, also. It's nice to think about the good things that happened during the year. 
Your summer adventure was definitely a good thing in 2016.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.￼
> 
> VERY glad this isn't "ban island"--never made sense to me. Seems way to sabotage self & feel weird guilt over nice bags.￼
> 
> Dog & I walked a lot today. And discussed life, death, whatnot. Then watched very interesting squirrels. And 1 of us peed on trees.
> I bought white lilies.
> And am grateful for everyone's kind posts about cat.
> 
> I like New Year. But not most parties.
> Which usually lack proper amounts of ice cream & face painting, imo.
> We spend time trimming trees, clearing dead garden bits.
> Preparing clean slate. For year to come.
> 
> Also have time capsule tradition.
> Write what liked about year, what disliked, plans for upcoming year. And what have learned.
> We do this together. Reading words from previous year. Then sealing new ones into container. For next New Year.
> Hopefully, see progress & good outweighing bad. But not always.
> 
> Glad many are enjoying post-Christmas sales & colorful accessories.
> Helps move along these grey days into Spring.


I love your capsule tradition, remainsilly!
All we have to do now, is look for a nice container or rush to the shops to find one....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My cousin and I made 3 years ago the mistake and went there on afternoon of the 27th of Dec. I am still traumatised.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohhh. Perfect! I am reading a Nancy Mitford novel, that I want to finish today.
> 
> 
> The time capsule tradition is charming. I should do this, also. It's nice to think about the good things that happened during the year.
> Your summer adventure was definitely a good thing in 2016.


I had to google Nancy Mitford as I have never heard of her.
Reading one of her novels seems to be one of the best thing to do on a December 31st, far from the maddening crowd!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I had to google Nancy Mitford as I have never heard of her.
> Reading one of her novels seems to be one of the best thing to do on a December 31st, far from the maddening crowd!


Yes, I guess she is not one of the well known authors. The book is nice, but I am happy when I am through with it. 
I was once at a huge party/on the streets of our small town on NYE and some drunks threw firecrackers in my direction. Since then - no crowds on NYE for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I guess she is not one of the well known authors. The book is nice, but I am happy when I am through with it.
> I was once at a huge party/on the streets of our small town on NYE and some drunks threw firecrackers in my direction. Since then - no crowds on NYE for me.


Happened to me as well, my dog was the target and it took me hours to calm him down.
No crowds for me either.
Selling firectackers is forbidden now but I don't know if it applies to Christmas season only.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I suppose you remember the stories of my Nat&Nin and Gérard Darel bags which I gave to my nieces...Yesterday, my brother  told me that....the two girls nearly went into a fight on Christmas Day..
I didn't understand it all but it seems they wanted the same bag.
Which? I was so hurt and angry that I didn't ask....
I told my brother that should I decide to part with one of my bags, I would give it to someone else.
I can't believe this happened.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> My cousin and I made 3 years ago the mistake and went there on afternoon of the 27th of Dec. I am still traumatised.



brave you were! Nobody could force me leaving the house one day after christmas


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.￼
> 
> VERY glad this isn't "ban island"--never made sense to me. Seems way to sabotage self & feel weird guilt over nice bags.￼
> 
> Dog & I walked a lot today. And discussed life, death, whatnot. Then watched very interesting squirrels. And 1 of us peed on trees.
> I bought white lilies.
> And am grateful for everyone's kind posts about cat.
> 
> I like New Year. But not most parties.
> Which usually lack proper amounts of ice cream & face painting, imo.
> We spend time trimming trees, clearing dead garden bits.
> Preparing clean slate. For year to come.
> 
> Also have time capsule tradition.
> Write what liked about year, what disliked, plans for upcoming year. And what have learned.
> We do this together. Reading words from previous year. Then sealing new ones into container. For next New Year.
> Hopefully, see progress & good outweighing bad. But not always.
> 
> Glad many are enjoying post-Christmas sales & colorful accessories.
> Helps move along these grey days into Spring.



I love your time capsule tradition!

Reading the pee-ing on the trees I was tempted to write something about pee-ple

Greetings to you and your walking companion.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I suppose you remember the stories of my Nat&Nin and Gérard Darel bags which I gave to my nieces...Yesterday, my brother  told me that....the two girls nearly went into a fight on Christmas Day..
> I didn't understand it all but it seems they wanted the same bag.
> Which? I was so hurt and angry that I didn't ask....
> I told my brother that should I decide to part with one of my bags, I would give it to someone else.
> I can't believe this happened.




wait wasn't it that you gave the first bag to one of them and gave the second one to the other after the second one complained that she wanted to have a bag also? And now they are fighting over one bag? Would me leave ittiritated to say the least, too.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I guess she is not one of the well known authors. The book is nice, but I am happy when I am through with it.
> I was once at a huge party/on the streets of our small town on NYE and some drunks threw firecrackers in my direction. Since then - no crowds on NYE for me.




arg stupid dumb people. Thankfully it didn't hit you, that's pretty dangerous.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Happened to me as well, my dog was the target and it took me hours to calm him down.
> No crowds for me either.
> Selling firectackers is forbidden now but I don't know if it applies to Christmas season only.




Poor dog mine is terrified by the noise. This year I started the eggnogg-therapy. Till now it works, she sleeps.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I suppose you remember the stories of my Nat&Nin and Gérard Darel bags which I gave to my nieces...Yesterday, my brother  told me that....the two girls nearly went into a fight on Christmas Day..
> I didn't understand it all but it seems they wanted the same bag.
> Which? I was so hurt and angry that I didn't ask....
> I told my brother that should I decide to part with one of my bags, I would give it to someone else.
> I can't believe this happened.



Kids. 
Doesn't matter how old they are, they all revert to being 6 years old around the holidays. 
Hubbie isn't much different. 
Christmas seems to dredge up lots of feelings and makes many overly emotional. 
So sorry this happened. 
I promise not to fight with Ludmilla or Remainsilly if you gift us with bags [emoji6][emoji173][emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> wait wasn't it that you gave the first bag to one of them and gave the second one to the other after the second one complained that she wanted to have a bag also? And now they are fighting over one bag? Would me leave ittiritated to say the least, too.


That's it!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Kids.
> Doesn't matter how old they are, they all revert to being 6 years old around the holidays.
> Hubbie isn't much different.
> Christmas seems to dredge up lots of feelings and makes many overly emotional.
> So sorry this happened.
> I promise not to fight with Ludmilla or Remainsilly if you gift us with bags [emoji6][emoji173][emoji7]


They are spoilt girls. 
My SIL ( their mother) has one or two bags only. I knew that if I gave her one, her daughters would take it from her anyway. 
Sometimes I think about moving to a desert island or something of the kind...


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> What a lovely thought! Visual aids are great!




Ok, here we go.

Stood up today morning and overall there was ... fog.

So I had the greatest idea ever, to go there personally, take a few pictures and then have a pretty Frühschoppn at the Weihenstephaner Bräu.
Was thinking it would be great to post a few pictures of Bavarian white sausages and Obatzdn (there is really no translation to be found). Unfortunately they were closed so I had to run around on my hunt to 2 white sausages. No luck in the city, no luck at the supermarket, no luck at the butchers (plural!), so we decided to pick up little daughter and go to the airport. Finally got my Frühschoppen. 

We start with the first stop the research brewery,a building on its own. Obviously somenbody did too much research


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Ok, here we go.
> 
> Stood up today morning and overall there was ... fog.
> 
> So I had the greatest idea ever, to go there personally, take a few pictures and then have a pretty Frühschoppn at the Weihenstephaner Bräu.
> Was thinking it would be great to post a few pictures of Bavarian white sausages and Obatzdn (there is really no translation to be found). Unfortunately they were closed so I had to run around on my hunt to 2 white sausages. No luck in the city, no luck at the supermarket, no luck at the butchers (plural!), so we decided to pick up little daughter and go to the airport. Finally got my Frühschoppen.
> 
> We start with the first stop the research brewery,a building on its own. Obviously somenbody did too much research



Wow! 
Thanks for the photos! 
My mom and daughters are in London and said the fog has rolled in there too. 
We have white sausages here also around harvest time, but I haven't had any in years.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Ok, here we go.
> 
> Stood up today morning and overall there was ... fog.
> 
> So I had the greatest idea ever, to go there personally, take a few pictures and then have a pretty Frühschoppn at the Weihenstephaner Bräu.
> Was thinking it would be great to post a few pictures of Bavarian white sausages and Obatzdn (there is really no translation to be found). Unfortunately they were closed so I had to run around on my hunt to 2 white sausages. No luck in the city, no luck at the supermarket, no luck at the butchers (plural!), so we decided to pick up little daughter and go to the airport. Finally got my Frühschoppen.
> 
> We start with the first stop the research brewery,a building on its own. Obviously somenbody did too much research


Fantastic pics, millivanilli!
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> Thanks for the photos!
> My mom and daughters are in London and said the fog has rolled in there too.
> We have white sausages here also around harvest time, but I haven't had any in years.


I don't know why I am picturing a lovely bear in the fog....


----------



## millivanilli

Left the Research center and headed to the main brewery and the Bräustüberl (aka the place I expected to be open, cosy, warm and full with laughter and white sausages...):


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Fantastic pics, millivanilli!
> Thanks for sharing!




Ah I am not done yet )


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi everyone I've been reading and visiting the island for a while now. I've decided to finally say hello .

 Remain silly I'm so sorry about your cat.


----------



## millivanilli

so, pretty disappointed I decided to take at least a few spy pics through the windows...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I don't know why I am picturing a lovely bear in the fog....




ah there will be one!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Ah I am not done yet )


Lovely photos again! 
There are very good photographers on our Island...
A shame I am not one of them...


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Ah I am not done yet )



Awesome!
I am ready for a tour and tasting !!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading and visiting the island for a while now. I've decided to finally say hello .
> 
> Remain silly I'm so sorry about your cat.



Welcome and Happy New Year [emoji322]


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading and visiting the island for a while now. I've decided to finally say hello .
> 
> Remain silly I'm so sorry about your cat.


Nice to see you here Tomsmom!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> so, pretty disappointed I decided to take at least a few spy pics through the windows...



That looks just so cool! 
I am ready to join you for a visit!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> so, pretty disappointed I decided to take at least a few spy pics through the windows...


Amazing place!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Lovely photos again!
> There are very good photographers on our Island...
> A shame I am not one of them...




Me neither I wish I could have snapped the beauty of that place... as the best part is to come now:

 I decided not to leave without taking at least a few pictures of MY personal moste beloved place, the garden of the monks with the buildings the monks lived in. In summer this is the most amazing place ever. I'll explain later why.

See the number on the building? Since then the house stands there. In earlier times there were monks living in it. Now it's part of a research center for ... yes... ummm... well... something with enviromental protection.


----------



## millivanilli

I love the mixture between ancient times and modern times.

There is a tree in the middle, where the students of silviculture learn how to crop a tree in summer. That's pretty funny as there are hundreds of pretty young men hanging in that tree ) half naked


----------



## millivanilli

next very special area is the hidden and not well known source of water everybody talks about in that city. You have to find it, it is really hard to find, but is said is has power to (whatever.) See the beerbanks in front of the building? In summer students sit there and have a break of lessons while seeing the alps.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Amazing place!



thank you!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> That looks just so cool!
> I am ready to join you for a visit!




Yes, come here!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> I love the mixture between ancient times and modern times.
> 
> There is a tree in the middle, where the students of silviculture learn how to crop a tree in summer. That's pretty funny as there are hundreds of pretty young men hanging in that tree ) half naked



Looking forward to seeing THAT!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Me neither I wish I could have snapped the beauty of that place... as the best part is to come now:
> 
> I decided not to leave without taking at least a few pictures of MY personal moste beloved place, the garden of the monks with the buildings the monks lived in. In summer this is the most amazing place ever. I'll explain later why.
> 
> See the number on the building? Since then the house stands there. In earlier times there were monks living in it. Now it's part of a research center for ... yes... ummm... well... something with enviromental protection.


Beautiful and peaceful!


----------



## millivanilli

After taking tons of pictures we decided to hunt down the Weisswurst, but not without taking a picture of the rest of the old part of Weihenstephan with a view to the old part of the universitiy for...ermm... anything with polution and geobotanic. 

I spend afternoons and afternoons there, waiting for my father to finish his lectures... in anything with polution and geobotanics

And especially for Mariapia, here is a little white bear and then there is the picture of the Beer-bear of Freising and how the garden looks like in summer and how the Brewery looks like if there is no fog. And, last but not least, the trophy of my hunt: white sausages. On the airport!!


With a warm and friendly happy new year from the eldest brewery I'll close my picture greetings


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Looking forward to seeing THAT!




 and it's worth the wait! D


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> Thanks for the photos!
> My mom and daughters are in London and said the fog has rolled in there too.
> We have white sausages here also around harvest time, but I haven't had any in years.




Actually I am not the biggest fand of them too. But today i wanted to make a picture. Unfortunately no Obatzda.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> After taking tons of pictures we decided to hunt down the Weisswurst, but not without taking a picture of the rest of the old part of Weihenstephan with a view to the old part of the universitiy for...ermm... anything with polution and geobotanic.
> 
> I spend afternoons and afternoons there, waiting for my father to finish his lectures... in anything with polution and geobotanics
> 
> And especially for Mariapia, here is a little white bear and then there is the picture of the Beer-bear of Freising and how the garden looks like in summer and how the Brewery looks like if there is no fog. And, last but not least, the trophy of my hunt: white sausages. On the airport!!
> 
> 
> With a warm and friendly happy new year from the eldest brewery I'll close my picture greetings


Thank thank you for all those great pics!
And that white little bear....is so cute!
And the bag is wow too!


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading and visiting the island for a while now. I've decided to finally say hello .
> 
> Remain silly I'm so sorry about your cat.




Hi Tomsmom!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Thank thank you for all those great pics!
> And that white little bear....is so cute!
> And the bag is wow too!




Thank you! Yours is so cute too!

Ah the bag...I literally schlepp it with me everywhere... There was a note in it, saying "happy new year" that I wanted to post in a picture but then my middleagedbrain was too overwhelmed with my plans not working as I thought they would work. So it#s a hidden happy new year note


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Actually I am not the biggest fand of them too. But today i wanted to make a picture. Unfortunately no Obatzda.



Thank you SO much for the lovely guided tour. 
Can really picture myself there with you! 
Love the "beer-bear" [emoji173]


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you SO much for the lovely guided tour.
> Can really picture myself there with you!
> Love the "beer-bear" [emoji173]



come here!  We will search the hidden watersource and have a beertasting. Freising is full of bears. We have a beerbear and a gaybear and a telephonebear and a funky bear and a holy bear and a cheesebear and a cakebear and a bear for children to ride on and an orphanbear and a flowerbear... there are lots of them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happened to me as well, my dog was the target and it took me hours to calm him down.
> No crowds for me either.
> Selling firectackers is forbidden now but I don't know if it applies to Christmas season only.


Poor dog. My aunt's dog is totally scared about fireworks.


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I suppose you remember the stories of my Nat&Nin and Gérard Darel bags which I gave to my nieces...Yesterday, my brother  told me that....the two girls nearly went into a fight on Christmas Day..
> I didn't understand it all but it seems they wanted the same bag.
> Which? I was so hurt and angry that I didn't ask....
> I told my brother that should I decide to part with one of my bags, I would give it to someone else.
> I can't believe this happened.


I would be so mad. Do you happen to know which bag they are fighting about? This is stupid. 


millivanilli said:


> brave you were! Nobody could force me leaving the house one day after christmas


We were younger... And optimistic. 


Murphy47 said:


> Kids.
> Doesn't matter how old they are, they all revert to being 6 years old around the holidays.
> Hubbie isn't much different.
> Christmas seems to dredge up lots of feelings and makes many overly emotional.
> So sorry this happened.
> I promise not to fight with Ludmilla or Remainsilly if you gift us with bags [emoji6][emoji173][emoji7]


Yep. Promised. No fighting. 


Mariapia said:


> They are spoilt girls.
> My SIL ( their mother) has one or two bags only. I knew that if I gave her one, her daughters would take it from her anyway.
> Sometimes I think about moving to a desert island or something of the kind...


I am ready to fetch some cigarettes at the moment. In Nova Scotia. You can come with me.


millivanilli said:


> Ok, here we go.
> 
> Stood up today morning and overall there was ... fog.
> 
> So I had the greatest idea ever, to go there personally, take a few pictures and then have a pretty Frühschoppn at the Weihenstephaner Bräu.
> Was thinking it would be great to post a few pictures of Bavarian white sausages and Obatzdn (there is really no translation to be found). Unfortunately they were closed so I had to run around on my hunt to 2 white sausages. No luck in the city, no luck at the supermarket, no luck at the butchers (plural!), so we decided to pick up little daughter and go to the airport. Finally got my Frühschoppen.
> 
> We start with the first stop the research brewery,a building on its own. Obviously somenbody did too much research


Thise pics are so cool.  Never seen the brewery of Weihenstephan irl. Hehehe. The bike! I wonder if the prof/student sleeps in the library, because he forgot to get out before the building was closed for the holidays. 
Glad you got your Frühschoppen before 12 o'clock.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome!
> I am ready for a tour and tasting !!


Me too!


Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> Thanks for the photos!
> My mom and daughters are in London and said the fog has rolled in there too.
> We have white sausages here also around harvest time, but I haven't had any in years.



How are your girls doing? I always listen to the news if there is some Mackerel like uproar in London, but until now everything seems quiet. 
Are the enjoying their vacation? When are they going to return?


Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading and visiting the island for a while now. I've decided to finally say hello .
> 
> Remain silly I'm so sorry about your cat.


Hello and welcome!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Me neither I wish I could have snapped the beauty of that place... as the best part is to come now:
> 
> I decided not to leave without taking at least a few pictures of MY personal moste beloved place, the garden of the monks with the buildings the monks lived in. In summer this is the most amazing place ever. I'll explain later why.
> 
> See the number on the building? Since then the house stands there. In earlier times there were monks living in it. Now it's part of a research center for ... yes... ummm... well... something with enviromental protection.


More pics. 
We had the lovliest sunshine today, sorry that you had that fog. But it adds a bit of winter magic to the bulidings.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Me too!
> 
> 
> How are your girls doing? I always listen to the news if there is some Mackerel like uproar in London, but until now everything seems quiet.
> Are the enjoying their vacation? When are they going to return?
> 
> Hello and welcome!



The girls and mom are having a great time. 
Mom took a fall a few days ago and bruised her hand. She seems ok tho. 
The oldest was bit by a goose. No details on that one yet. They will be back Tuesday.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> I love the mixture between ancient times and modern times.
> 
> There is a tree in the middle, where the students of silviculture learn how to crop a tree in summer. That's pretty funny as there are hundreds of pretty young men hanging in that tree ) half naked


Ok. I am working at the WRONG universtiy. No half naked students in trees. Only a facility manager in muscle shirts who looks like someone from the woods (Waldschrat). 


millivanilli said:


> After taking tons of pictures we decided to hunt down the Weisswurst, but not without taking a picture of the rest of the old part of Weihenstephan with a view to the old part of the universitiy for...ermm... anything with polution and geobotanic.
> 
> I spend afternoons and afternoons there, waiting for my father to finish his lectures... in anything with polution and geobotanics
> 
> And especially for Mariapia, here is a little white bear and then there is the picture of the Beer-bear of Freising and how the garden looks like in summer and how the Brewery looks like if there is no fog. And, last but not least, the trophy of my hunt: white sausages. On the airport!!
> 
> 
> With a warm and friendly happy new year from the eldest brewery I'll close my picture greetings


Awwww. The little ice bear is sooo cute. 
And your bag is beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The girls and mom are having a great time.
> Mom took a fall a few days ago and bruised her hand. She seems ok tho.
> The oldest was bit by a goose. No details on that one yet. They will be back Tuesday.


Best wishes to your mom!
Hm... Someone is always the goose while traveling....


----------



## Ludmilla

Dear islanders, I am wishing you all a very happy new year. Here 2016 will end in about 7 hours. Hopefully, 2017 will be a good, peaceful and healthy year for all of us filled with love and bags


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3561704
> 
> 
> Dear islanders, I am wishing you all a very happy new year. Here 2016 will end in about 7 hours. Hopefully, 2017 will be a good, peaceful and healthy year for all of us filled with love and bags



[emoji162][emoji111][emoji173]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I love your capsule tradition, remainsilly!
> All we have to do now, is look for a nice container or rush to the shops to find one....


My container is a hallmark ornament.
Time capsule for 2000/ millenium.
The bottom unscrews, to hold paper scroll.
Repurposed its function. Into New Year tradition.




Murphy47 said:


> So sorry this happened.
> I promise not to fight with Ludmilla or Remainsilly if you gift us with bags


I will send ninjas to fight for me.￼
Seriously, Mariapia's nieces need some good ol' bag slapping.￼



Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone I've been reading and visiting the island for a while now. I've decided to finally say hello .
> 
> Remain silly I'm so sorry about your cat.


Hi, Tomsmom.￼
Thank you.￼


millivanilli said:


> next very special area is the hidden and not well known source of water everybody talks about in that city. You have to find it, it is really hard to find, but is said is has power to (whatever.) See the beerbanks in front of the building? In summer students sit there and have a break of lessons while seeing the alps.


Really appreciate you taking us on this journey.
These photos especially are beautiful, imo.


millivanilli said:


> come here!  We will search the hidden watersource and have a beertasting. Freising is full of bears. We have a beerbear and a gaybear and a telephonebear and a funky bear and a holy bear and a cheesebear and a cakebear and a bear for children to ride on and an orphanbear and a flowerbear... there are lots of them.


I remember Berlin had a bear passenger jet.￼￼
http://www.travelstart.co.za/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Germanwings-Berlin-Bear.jpg


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3561704
> 
> 
> Dear islanders, I am wishing you all a very happy new year. Here 2016 will end in about 7 hours. Hopefully, 2017 will be a good, peaceful and healthy year for all of us filled with love and bags


2016 was strange mixture.
Agreed, loved my trip to NZ. 
But identity theft & death sucked.
Some gorgeous bags rolled through here, though.￼￼

Wishing all a 2017 filled with bright sparks & shadows, in good balance.￼

Planning my party wardrobe for tonight.
Top of list, disgruntled crab face:
https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u...ea4f47d625bcb4c3a142d3e3635284o0&pid=15.1&f=1
With nice handbag. And perhaps bright lipstick.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The girls and mom are having a great time.
> Mom took a fall a few days ago and bruised her hand. She seems ok tho.
> The oldest was bit by a goose. No details on that one yet. They will be back Tuesday.


A goose? Where? How?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Poor dog. My aunt's dog is totally scared about fireworks.
> 
> I would be so mad. Do you happen to know which bag they are fighting about? This is stupid.
> 
> We were younger... And optimistic.
> 
> Yep. Promised. No fighting.
> 
> I am ready to fetch some cigarettes at the moment. In Nova Scotia. You can come with me.
> 
> Thise pics are so cool.  Never seen the brewery of Weihenstephan irl. Hehehe. The bike! I wonder if the prof/student sleeps in the library, because he forgot to get out before the building was closed for the holidays.
> Glad you got your Frühschoppen before 12 o'clock.


Cigarettes in Nova Scotia? I am in!
As for the bag my nieces were fighting about, I don't know! 
My brother shouldn't have told me about the whole thing... Sometimes I don't understand why people don't shut up...


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> My container is a hallmark ornament.
> Time capsule for 2000/ millenium.
> The bottom unscrews, to hold paper scroll.
> Repurposed its function. Into New Year tradition.
> View attachment 3561717
> 
> 
> I will send ninjas to fight for me.￼
> Seriously, Mariapia's nieces need some good ol' bag slapping.￼
> 
> 
> Hi, Tomsmom.￼
> Thank you.￼
> 
> Really appreciate you taking us on this journey.
> These photos especially are beautiful, imo.
> 
> I remember Berlin had a bear passenger jet.￼￼
> http://www.travelstart.co.za/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Germanwings-Berlin-Bear.jpg
> 
> 2016 was strange mixture.
> Agreed, loved my trip to NZ.
> But identity theft & death sucked.
> Some gorgeous bags rolled through here, though.￼￼
> 
> Wishing all a 2017 filled with bright sparks & shadows, in good balance.￼
> 
> Planning my party wardrobe for tonight.
> Top of list, disgruntled crab face:
> https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mf9ea4f47d625bcb4c3a142d3e3635284o0&pid=15.1&f=1
> With nice handbag. And perhaps bright lipstick.


Love the time capsule!  What a great idea.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3561704
> 
> 
> Dear islanders, I am wishing you all a very happy new year. Here 2016 will end in about 7 hours. Hopefully, 2017 will be a good, peaceful and healthy year for all of us filled with love and bags


Happy New Year!!!


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> just a theoretical question: IF I bought a bag for my husband and a keyholder for my daughter would that mean that I am too weak for ban island or don't these theoretical bag/ keyholder items count...?


Just my opinion, but I don't think gifts for others counts. 
Unless you borrow them, of course!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> No NYE plans for me either.
> I have bought  A banquet of consequences by Elizabeth George  ( nearly a 700 page police novel)
> It will be perfect to welcome 2017!


I read that last year, when it came out. It's very good, and will keep you absorbed! Enjoy!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.￼
> 
> VERY glad this isn't "ban island"--never made sense to me. Seems way to sabotage self & feel weird guilt over nice bags.￼
> 
> Dog & I walked a lot today. And discussed life, death, whatnot. Then watched very interesting squirrels. And 1 of us peed on trees.
> I bought white lilies.
> And am grateful for everyone's kind posts about cat.
> 
> I like New Year. But not most parties.
> Which usually lack proper amounts of ice cream & face painting, imo.
> We spend time trimming trees, clearing dead garden bits.
> Preparing clean slate. For year to come.
> 
> Also have time capsule tradition.
> Write what liked about year, what disliked, plans for upcoming year. And what have learned.
> We do this together. Reading words from previous year. Then sealing new ones into container. For next New Year.
> Hopefully, see progress & good outweighing bad. But not always.
> 
> Glad many are enjoying post-Christmas sales & colorful accessories.
> Helps move along these grey days into Spring.


Time capsule is a lovely tradition. 
We always end the old year on the 31st with a cozy dinner for two, a game of scrabble by the fire with popcorm and a bit of champagne, and... if we can stay awake... a romantic movie later in the evening. This year it will be Singin' In The Rain in honor of Debbie Reynolds. 
Then we ring in the new year on the 1st with a brisk  walk along the bay, feeling quite smug that we're up early with no hangovers.


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> After taking tons of pictures we decided to hunt down the Weisswurst, but not without taking a picture of the rest of the old part of Weihenstephan with a view to the old part of the universitiy for...ermm... anything with polution and geobotanic.
> 
> I spend afternoons and afternoons there, waiting for my father to finish his lectures... in anything with polution and geobotanics
> 
> And especially for Mariapia, here is a little white bear and then there is the picture of the Beer-bear of Freising and how the garden looks like in summer and how the Brewery looks like if there is no fog. And, last but not least, the trophy of my hunt: white sausages. On the airport!!
> 
> 
> With a warm and friendly happy new year from the eldest brewery I'll close my picture greetings


Thank you for your "photo tour", *millivanilli*! I feel as though I have been away on a little vacation this morning! And I'm glad you finally found your Weisswurst!


----------



## Tomsmom

ElainePG said:


> Time capsule is a lovely tradition.
> We always end the old year on the 31st with a cozy dinner for two, a game of scrabble by the fire with popcorm and a bit of champagne, and... if we can stay awake... a romantic movie later in the evening. This year it will be Singin' In The Rain in honor of Debbie Reynolds.
> Then we ring in the new year on the 1st with a brisk  walk along the bay, feeling quite smug that we're up early with no hangovers.


Sounds perfect!  I'm envious of your fireplace and your closeness to the Bay.


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> Sounds perfect!  I'm envious of your fireplace and your closeness to the Bay.


I know... we're very fortunate to have both! We finally got to live in our dream house... and in our dream location... when we retired.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I know... we're very fortunate to have both! We finally got to live in our dream house... and in our dream location... when we retired.



I am sure you appreciate it much more than if you had acquired it when you were young. 
The hubbie and I are working towards a similar goal.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> I am sure you appreciate it much more than if you had acquired it when you were young.
> The hubbie and I are working towards a similar goal.


It's great to have a goal like that. Once we fell in love with the part of the U.S. where we live now, we put all our energies (and finances) into making it happen.


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> It's great to have a goal like that. Once we fell in love with the part of the U.S. where we live now, we put all our energies (and finances) into making it happen.




Super happy new year from 2017, waving to the US to come over to 2017  It is pretty here!

Happy that you live where you are happy, that is great!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My container is a hallmark ornament.
> Time capsule for 2000/ millenium.
> The bottom unscrews, to hold paper scroll.
> Repurposed its function. Into New Year tradition.
> View attachment 3561717
> 
> 
> I will send ninjas to fight for me.￼
> Seriously, Mariapia's nieces need some good ol' bag slapping.￼
> 
> 
> Hi, Tomsmom.￼
> Thank you.￼
> 
> Really appreciate you taking us on this journey.
> These photos especially are beautiful, imo.
> 
> I remember Berlin had a bear passenger jet.￼￼
> http://www.travelstart.co.za/blog/wp-content/uploads/2014/10/Germanwings-Berlin-Bear.jpg
> 
> 2016 was strange mixture.
> Agreed, loved my trip to NZ.
> But identity theft & death sucked.
> Some gorgeous bags rolled through here, though.￼￼
> 
> Wishing all a 2017 filled with bright sparks & shadows, in good balance.￼
> 
> Planning my party wardrobe for tonight.
> Top of list, disgruntled crab face:
> https://images.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https://tse2.mm.bing.net/th?id=OIP.Mf9ea4f47d625bcb4c3a142d3e3635284o0&pid=15.1&f=1
> With nice handbag. And perhaps bright lipstick.



Hope party was fun and you did not need the crab face. 


Mariapia said:


> Cigarettes in Nova Scotia? I am in!
> As for the bag my nieces were fighting about, I don't know!
> My brother shouldn't have told me about the whole thing... Sometimes I don't understand why people don't shut up...


Yay! We will be a merry party at Nova Scotia with our cigarettes. 
Hm. Shutting up in the right moment is a feature many families lack...


ElainePG said:


> Time capsule is a lovely tradition.
> We always end the old year on the 31st with a cozy dinner for two, a game of scrabble by the fire with popcorm and a bit of champagne, and... if we can stay awake... a romantic movie later in the evening. This year it will be Singin' In The Rain in honor of Debbie Reynolds.
> Then we ring in the new year on the 1st with a brisk  walk along the bay, feeling quite smug that we're up early with no hangovers.



Great plans for the evening and the next morning. When I was a child my father and I left the house at 8 am and hiked through the woods until lunch. I remember being fascinated by the sleeping world around us.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> The girls and mom are having a great time.
> Mom took a fall a few days ago and bruised her hand. She seems ok tho.
> The oldest was bit by a goose. No details on that one yet. They will be back Tuesday.




ahhh that hurts!!!. And they become relentless once they want to slap or bite you, there is no way out, they will get you. I once had a goose, safed from becoming  a christmas dish. Once in a year she sat on her own eggs and the eggs the chicken gave her (!!!) and became pretty nasty once my husband or my daughter entered the barn as she knew they would try to take away the eggs (no, no animal cruelty over here, those eggs explode after a while and believe me, you never smelled anything worse in your life). Biting, slapping the wing into the face..snorling, spitting, yelling, the whole program.  Once she  was so mad, that she attacked me too- so the whole family went in bruises and was hurt ). Smart animal though. She would came to the front door, leading the chicken there and knocking for salad and noodles and had her walk through the village we lived in in that time until my dog guided her home. But that biting.... well that was really like hell broke loose. We gave her to a nice groups of geese once we moved out. Now she has little geese and slaps everybody in the face... hehee.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Hope party was fun and you did not need the crab face.
> 
> Yay! We will be a merry party at Nova Scotia with our cigarettes.
> Hm. Shutting up in the right moment is a feature many families lack...
> 
> 
> Great plans for the evening and the next morning. When I was a child my father and I left the house at 8 am and hiked through the woods until lunch. I remember being fascinated by the sleeping world around us.




so, upupupup, we'll go!!!!


----------



## millivanilli

Good morning everybody and a happy happy New Year! Finally everybody reached 2017 with cigarettes from Nova Scotia (unbelievable beautiful place!), put their memories into time capsules (was the party good?) had their books  finished, the romantic movie running, the fireplace going and tasted good bear. I Hope I didn't forget anybody and I hope too that all dogs who were terriefied by NYE did good and with as less stress as possible.

Now let's have a pretty walk on bays, woods and empty streets and plot some plans for 2017, to rule the world


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Poor dog. My aunt's dog is totally scared about fireworks.



poor dog. As you can read German, there is a pretty interesting article about NYEs anxiety in dogs in German. We tried the eggnogg thing this year. Helped, but I had to stay in the bathroom with my dog for 4 or 5 hours, can't remember anymore as this is the most quiet room. Pretty uncomfortable. Next year we go to Sylt or something like that. No more batahroompartying for me, please.
http://www.tierarzt-rueckert.de/blog/details.php?Kunde=1489&Modul=3&ID=19740


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Yes, tough wardrobe decisions.
> I own waterproof, insulated trench coat--bought for UK. Only worn there.
> Feels wasteful. But soooo welcome, when needed.
> 
> Have not heard of them--will research. Thank you.
> 
> Nursing ongoing obsession with "aunts & uncles" bags, from Germany.
> But some of their colorful/patterned linings bother me.
> Love quirky brands.



I know. [emoji4] But I rarely go anywhere snow that often anymore and living in tropical, it's just not practical for me to wear boots. I mean some fashionable girls out there still wear it, but I find it gross and stinky with all the sweat. [emoji37] I swear enough already just in my sneakers. [emoji37]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla and RemainSilly, I'm sorry for both your loss.


----------



## vink

And Happy New Year, ladies!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Good morning everybody and a happy happy New Year! Finally everybody reached 2017 with cigarettes from Nova Scotia (unbelievable beautiful place!), put their memories into time capsules (was the party good?) had their books  finished, the romantic movie running, the fireplace going and tasted good bear. I Hope I didn't forget anybody and I hope too that all dogs who were terriefied by NYE did good and with as less stress as possible.
> 
> Now let's have a pretty walk on bays, woods and empty streets and plot some plans for 2017, to rule the world


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ahhh that hurts!!!. And they become relentless once they want to slap or bite you, there is no way out, they will get you. I once had a goose, safed from becoming  a christmas dish. Once in a year she sat on her own eggs and the eggs the chicken gave her (!!!) and became pretty nasty once my husband or my daughter entered the barn as she knew they would try to take away the eggs (no, no animal cruelty over here, those eggs explode after a while and believe me, you never smelled anything worse in your life). Biting, slapping the wing into the face..snorling, spitting, yelling, the whole program.  Once she  was so mad, that she attacked me too- so the whole family went in bruises and was hurt ). Smart animal though. She would came to the front door, leading the chicken there and knocking for salad and noodles and had her walk through the village we lived in in that time until my dog guided her home. But that biting.... well that was really like hell broke loose. We gave her to a nice groups of geese once we moved out. Now she has little geese and slaps everybody in the face... hehee.


Oh dear! I have never met a goose, didn't even know they bite....
I am already scared of insects, birds, everything that flies  among  lots of other things..
Will have to add geese to the list, now.
Live and learn..


----------



## millivanilli

Ok, I thought you might want to have a good laugh- but it will only work if you know Sissi (the movies):

yesterday I decided that a running TV might smoothen the noise of the firecrackers for my dog. Best movie, I decided, would be Sissi due to a constant sound (not those new ones where you panicly fish for your remote control as the special effects are sooo loud and the spoken text is soo hard to understand). So the TV run from 08:00 till 01:00 o'clock  with Sissi (you know that terribel old movie with Romy Schneider)while I was in the bathroom and my husband and my daughter  had to watch it.

Now my husband forces me to watch Sissi. Everytime I would stand up he would stop the movie and say " SIT DOWN AND WATCH SISSI!!! I DID THAT 3 times, you have 2 times to go!".

I'm typing secretly.. once he'll see that I type messages, he'll take the computer away. 

Fun fact: the real Sisi had a tatoo. I am a hughe fan of her. A really emancipated woman if you dig deeper.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I have never met a goose, didn't even know they bite....
> I am already scared of insects, birds, everything that flies  among  lots of other things..
> Will have to add geese to the list, now.
> Live and learn..



I didn't know by myself how snappy a goose could become! Otherwise I would have overslept my decision to bring it home alive DD


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Ok, I thought you might want to have a good laugh- but it will only work if you know Sissi (the movies):
> 
> yesterday I decided that a running TV might smoothen the noise of the firecrackers for my dog. Best movie, I decided, would be Sissi due to a constant sound (not those new ones where you panicly fish for your remote control as the special effects are sooo loud and the spoken text is soo hard to understand). So the TV run from 08:00 till 01:00 o'clock  with Sissi (you know that terribel old movie with Romy Schneider)while I was in the bathroom and my husband and my daughter  had to watch it.
> 
> Now my husband forces me to watch Sissi. Everytime I would stand up he would stop the movie and say " SIT DOWN AND WATCH SISSI!!! I DID THAT 3 times, you have 2 times to go!".
> 
> I'm typing secretly.. once he'll see that I type messages, he'll take the computer away.
> 
> Fun fact: the real Sisi had a tatoo. I am a hughe fan of her. A really emancipated woman if you dig deeper.


I have never seen the movie, but Romy Schneider is one of my favourite actresses. 
Is Alain Delon in the picture?
Both were such a stunning couple!
A few days ago, I heard Delon say he cannot watch a movie with Romy. 
Much too painful memories...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I have never seen the movie, but Romy Schneider is one of my favourite actresses.
> Is Alain Delon in the picture?
> Both were such a stunning couple!
> A few days ago, I heard Delon say he cannot watch a movie with Romy.
> Much too painful memories...




no he isn't. I just read an article about Romy Schneider and Alan. I didn't know that he was the one who called her to Paris while she would be a SAM.
She is one of my favorite actresses too but only in the later films-Sissi (the movies) don't do her justice. Actually afaIk it was all about her mother Magda Schneider and nobody thought that her daughter would ever be recognized.
Just saw that her daughter is an actor too, I didn't knwo that.

Uh, have to finish, my husband saw me typing and said " would you kindly mind not surfing the Internet and watching the movie instead FOCUSED! I'll examine your knowledge after the movie stopped!"


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> no he isn't. I just read an article about Romy Schneider and Alan. I didn't know that he was the one who called her to Paris while she would be a SAM.
> She is one of my favorite actresses too but only in the later films-Sissi (the movies) don't do her justice. Actually afaIk it was all about her mother Magda Schneider and nobody thought that her daughter would ever be recognized.
> Just saw that her daughter is an actor too, I didn't knwo that.
> 
> Uh, have to finish, my husband saw me typing and said " would you kindly mind not surfing the Internet and watching the movie instead FOCUSED! I'll examine your knowledge after the movie stopped!"


Sounds your husband is thinking of a MCQ test!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hope party was fun and you did not need the crab face.


Won charades game.￼
Host's unruly & massive dog peed on 1 guest's leg/shoe. TWICE. Even after he'd changed outfits.
A child let me play with new nerf machine gun he received from Santa.
We killed a hat & several decorations in hallway.￼
No ice cream or face painting.


millivanilli said:


> And they become relentless once they want to slap or bite you, there is no way out, they will get you.


Great story!
More about killer geese:
http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/01/dinosaur.html?m=1


millivanilli said:


> put their memories into time capsules (was the party good?)


 I received a box of car care products, in gift exchange.
Whereas man in my life received scented candle.
Obviously, the last dregs of 2016 had more hijinks up their sleeves.



millivanilli said:


> poor dog. As you can read German, there is a pretty interesting article about NYEs anxiety in dogs in German. We tried the eggnogg thing this year. Helped, but I had to stay in the bathroom with my dog for 4 or 5 hours, can't remember anymore as this is the most quiet room. Pretty uncomfortable. Next year we go to Sylt or something like that. No more batahroompartying for me, please.
> http://www.tierarzt-rueckert.de/blog/details.php?Kunde=1489&Modul=3&ID=19740


In US, thunder shirts are popular. For frightened/anxious dogs.
I understand actually helps, but have not used personally.
http://www.thundershirt.com/


----------



## remainsilly

Happy 2017!
Sherlock, season 4, airs on television 1 January!!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Happy 2017!
> Sherlock, season 4, airs on television 1 January!!!!!



Can't hardly wait.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Can't hardly wait.



Do u know what time?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Do u know what time?


Unsure your area.
Little post-it notes, stuck to television & pantry door(by man in my life), read, "Sherlock! 8p.m."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Unsure your area.
> Little post-it notes, stuck to television & pantry door(by man in my life), read, "Sherlock! 8p.m."



I am on Central time. I think I r 2. Xlnt my friend. We shall be on our couches together.


----------



## Mariapia

While you will be watching Sherlock, I will be with Elizabeth George.
200 pages to go. 
I think I will miss all her twisted minded characters....


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Sounds your husband is thinking of a MCQ test!



I failed terribly. Have to do a retake. Will watch Sissi 1, 2 and 3 to be prepared 



remainsilly said:


> Won charades game.￼
> Host's unruly & massive dog peed on 1 guest's leg/shoe. TWICE. Even after he'd changed outfits.
> A child let me play with new nerf machine gun he received from Santa.
> We killed a hat & several decorations in hallway.￼
> No ice cream or face painting.
> Great story!
> More about killer geese:
> http://hyperboleandahalf.blogspot.com/2010/01/dinosaur.html?m=1
> I received a box of car care products, in gift exchange.
> Whereas man in my life received scented candle.
> Obviously, the last dregs of 2016 had more hijinks up their sleeves.
> 
> 
> In US, thunder shirts are popular. For frightened/anxious dogs.
> I understand actually helps, but have not used personally.
> http://www.thundershirt.com/



Hahhaa the story of the killer goose made me laugh so hard! 
How come no icecream?  No face painting but care products made me think--- perhaps this is the new way to do facepainting? The adult way? I'm not so into that adult-business. Missed the classes.

Thank you for the link with the thundershirt. They become popular over here too. I didn't think that I'd need one- it's  this dog's second NYE on earth (and the one I had before was like " ah firecracker.. well, then, is there a cookie in it? Otherwise I don't care), the first was at the place we lived before where nearly everybody had cows and or horses and or chicken so everybody cancelled the firecracker thing. Now, in the city... ohh boy. Next year: thundershirt and NYE in an area where firework is forbidden.

Sherlock!! I was so happy reading that Sherlock returns. Sadly no Sherlock for us except on amazon but earliest tomorrow. So I'll join you mentally


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> While you will be watching Sherlock, I will be with Elizabeth George.
> 200 pages to go.
> I think I will miss all her twisted minded characters....




wuhuuuu 500 pages done yet! Great! Do you recommend that book? I run out of books.


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> wuhuuuu 500 pages done yet! Great! Do you recommend that book? I run out of books.


I read it last year and liked it. Am currently nearly finished reading _War & Peace_ on my iPad (really! hadn't read it since college, a looooong time ago!) but I realize that at 1400+ pages it's not to everyone's taste. 
It definitely is the PERFECT book for a chilly evening by the fireplace, though!


----------



## ElainePG

Movie watched, scrabble played, champagne sipped (just a teensy bit... I don't have a head for it!), 
Bay walked, 
Neighbors & strangers greeted,
Aaaaaaaaaaaand we're off to a fresh year.

Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Movie watched, scrabble played, champagne sipped (just a teensy bit... I don't have a head for it!),
> Bay walked,
> Neighbors & strangers greeted,
> Aaaaaaaaaaaand we're off to a fresh year.
> 
> Happy New Year, everyone!



Happy New Year!


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> I read it last year and liked it. Am currently nearly finished reading _War & Peace_ on my iPad (really! hadn't read it since college, a looooong time ago!) but I realize that at 1400+ pages it's not to everyone's taste.
> It definitely is the PERFECT book for a chilly evening by the fireplace, though!



Thank you dear ElainePG! I'll give it a try. On Amazon the reviews were good but, too.
Ok, here comes a secret:  I never read war and peace. I simply couldn't imagine reading a novel about 250 people in my younger years. Perhaps I should give it a try now?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> wuhuuuu 500 pages done yet! Great! Do you recommend that book? I run out of books.


Yes, I do recommend it, millivanilli, I finished it last night and feel like an orphan right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I got two notifications from UPS this morning.
I ordered a MAC foundation last week, thinking it would be a colissimo delivery.  ( French Post service).
Simple, reliable: you are not home, they take it to the local post office where you can get it one day later.
I think that it will be more complicated with UPS ...
Then there is my Alexander Mc Queen bag.
UPS again!
Of course, If you stay at home all day, UPS is perfect.
That won't be my case.
Three unsuccessful attempts and I will have to get the parcels, 20 km from my place.
It's not a matter of life and death of course, but.... serves me right.
No more orders
For now...


----------



## Mariapia

Wow! 
I was just taking off my coat when someone rang the bell!
Yes, it was the UPS gentleman....with my foundation!
I told him I was expecting another delivery Wednesday morning and shouldn't I be home could he leave the parcel  on my door mat ( I live on the third and last floor).?
He said he would.
Hope he will remember.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I was just taking off my coat when someone rang the bell!
> Yes, it was the UPS gentleman....with my foundation!
> I told him I was expecting another delivery Wednesday morning and shouldn't I be home could he leave the parcel  on my door mat ( I live on the third and last floor).?
> He said he would.
> Hope he will remember.




hooray! UPS and nobody at home is... urgs.  We have something over here that is called either "Garagenvertrag" or "Abstellerlaubnis", works with UPS also. Works like that: you have to fill out a form, declaring that the carrier should leave the parcel on a special place.  I hope that this is the right link:

https://www.ups.com/content/us/en/resources/sri/leave-at-my-address.html

I loved it so much on the last place we have been living, the place was the chicken barn, hahaaa with goose . Depending on the season (during winter the chicken refused to leave the - heated- barn) it was a parcel hide and seek-game sometimes. Now our postman simply refuses to leave parcels on the doormat, even though there is no goose, no rooster no chicken and we live on the second and last floor (also). So it still depends on the postman? Couldn't figure that out. Hope that it works for you!

With DHL we put a note on the main entrance, that works fine.


----------



## Mariapia

Yes, millivanilli, it still depends on the postman.
The usual one always squeezes my big parcels into my mailbox and I often have to call someone to help me take them out.
The others leave a note in my box and I collect them at the Post Office.
Two or three years ago, one parcel disappeared. 
The postman ( the regular one) told me he had put it in my mailbox and that a neighbour had probably stolen it.
Which was impossible.
Long story short, I had to go to the police station to file a complaint, write an email ( including the complaint) to the website that had sent the parcel.
They didn't want to refund me as the parcel had been delivered they said.
I told them that 1,  I had not chosen the carrier which, obviously was not to be trusted, .... 2, that if I had wanted to rip them off, I would have bought a much more expensive item than a €40 bag.
Two or  three months later, without anymore reply from them, I saw  they had credited my account.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, millivanilli, it still depends on the postman.
> The usual one always squeezes my big parcels into my mailbox and I often have to call someone to help me take them out.
> The others leave a note in my box and I collect them at the Post Office.
> Two or three years ago, one parcel disappeared.
> The postman ( the regular one) told me he had put it in my mailbox and that a neighbour had probably stolen it.
> Which was impossible.
> Long story short, I had to go to the police station to file a complaint, write an email ( including the complaint) to the website that had sent the parcel.
> They didn't want to refund me as the parcel had been delivered they said.
> I told them that 1,  I had not chosen the carrier which, obviously was not to be trusted, .... 2, that if I had wanted to rip them off, I would have bought a much more expensive item than a €40 bag.
> Two or  three months later, without anymore reply from them, I saw  they had credited my account.



Getting packages is such a challenge sometimes. 
Makes one wonder how some of the larger shipping companies stay in business if they are this disorganized. 
Fingers crossed they all arrive.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Getting packages is such a challenge sometimes.
> Makes one wonder how some of the larger shipping companies stay in business if they are this disorganized.
> Fingers crossed they all arrive.


The foundation got there! Now, let's hope my new bag will be delivered when I am home.
Anyway, unless there is something which I can't find anywhere else, I am going to avoid  all the sites that don't use colissimo.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The foundation got there! Now, let's hope my new bag will be delivered when I am home.
> Anyway, unless there is something which I can't find anywhere else, I am going to avoid  all the sites that don't use colissimo.



Gotta use whatever company does the best in your area. No sense beating your head on the wall.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Gotta use whatever company does the best in your area. No sense beating your head on the wall.


I think I am much too used to Amazon. 
Everything always goes smoothly.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I think I am much too used to Amazon.
> Everything always goes smoothly.



True. 
Here Amazon uses UPS. 
Which is good for me as it means more work for the hubbie.


----------



## remainsilly

Hope everyone's post-holiday parcels arrive well.￼
Everything I receive from NZ shows up in a crushed/chewed box.
Everything.
Happily, items inside are not damaged.
It's a funny ol' world.

As long as a bit of mangling & delay fills delivery company's tummy,
parcels generally are belched-up without much other issue.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
the Cuir and I are at Heidelberg at the moment and barely find time for tpf.
Loads of adventures going on on the island. Geese, dogs, Sherlock and Sissy. 
Hope to find more time for posting later. Have fun, ladies!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> the Cuir and I are at Heidelberg at the moment and barely find time for tpf.
> Loads of adventures going on on the island. Geese, dogs, Sherlock and Sissy.
> Hope to find more time for posting later. Have fun, ladies!



You have a great time! 
Photos is you have a moment please.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> the Cuir and I are at Heidelberg at the moment and barely find time for tpf.
> Loads of adventures going on on the island. Geese, dogs, Sherlock and Sissy.
> Hope to find more time for posting later. Have fun, ladies!


Have a great time, Ludmilla!
And don't forget  to post pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You have a great time!
> Photos is you have a moment please.





Mariapia said:


> Have a great time, Ludmilla!
> And don't forget  to post pics.


Trying to do so. 
We are living above an Irish Pub. Yay!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Trying to do so.
> We are living above an Irish Pub. Yay!


Perfect place to have fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect place to have fun!


Hehehe. Yes, we are preparing for the evening.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes, we are preparing for the evening.


A night out is a wonderful way to start 2017!


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear ElainePG! I'll give it a try. On Amazon the reviews were good but, too.
> Ok, here comes a secret:  I never read war and peace. I simply couldn't imagine reading a novel about 250 people in my younger years. Perhaps I should give it a try now?


I just finished it last night. I'll admit that I skimmed some of the details of the battles, and also it helped that DH was reading it at the same time, so we could talk about it. It was almost as though we were back in graduate school! (That's where we met.) 
If you do decide to read it, I'd say do it as an ebook. At 1400 pages, it's VERY heavy to hold! I read it on my iPad, and it helped a lot. 
Also, although there are probably 250 people in the book, there are really only twenty who are important to moving the plot along. And they are all listed in the beginning of the book, in a "cheat sheet," which I bookmarked and referred to for a while until I remembered who they all were. Then after a hundred pages, they all became like family to me!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Trying to do so.
> We are living above an Irish Pub. Yay!


That sounds like the perfect place to stay! Have fun!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> I just finished it last night. I'll admit that I skimmed some of the details of the battles, and also it helped that DH was reading it at the same time, so we could talk about it. It was almost as though we were back in graduate school! (That's where we met.)
> If you do decide to read it, I'd say do it as an ebook. At 1400 pages, it's VERY heavy to hold! I read it on my iPad, and it helped a lot.
> Also, although there are probably 250 people in the book, there are really only twenty who are important to moving the plot along. And they are all listed in the beginning of the book, in a "cheat sheet," which I bookmarked and referred to for a while until I remembered who they all were. Then after a hundred pages, they all became like family to me!


The number of characters in a book is something unsettling for me as well, Elaine.
Sometimes I can't remember who is who...
Same when the names sound similar... and believe me it happens.
Congrats on your bookmarks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
My friend, the Cuir and I visited some touristic highlights.




The castle:




The old bridge:


And the ape of the old bridge:


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, books.
And dogs.


Both truly remarkable companions.￼


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My friend, the Cuir and I visited some touristic highlights.
> 
> View attachment 3564089
> 
> 
> The castle:
> View attachment 3564095
> 
> View attachment 3564099
> 
> The old bridge:
> View attachment 3564100
> 
> And the ape of the old bridge:
> View attachment 3564102


Especially like the ape--freaky Cubism cool.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, books.
> And dogs.
> View attachment 3564103
> 
> Both truly remarkable companions.￼


Aww.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My friend, the Cuir and I visited some touristic highlights.
> 
> View attachment 3564089
> 
> 
> The castle:
> View attachment 3564095
> 
> View attachment 3564099
> 
> The old bridge:
> View attachment 3564100
> 
> And the ape of the old bridge:
> View attachment 3564102


Thank you for your lovely pics, Ludmilla 
Heidelberg looks wonderful ! 
Great choice for a new year holiday. 
Enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Especially like the ape--freaky Cubism cool.


You can put your head under the ape's head - works like a mask. Fun for tourists.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your lovely pics, Ludmilla
> Heidelberg looks wonderful !
> Great choice for a new year holiday.
> Enjoy every minute of it!


Thank you, Mariapia. 
Visited the local  longchamp boutique today. They had a Veau Foulonne in brow. But it is much smaller than my large Pliage. And the Cuir in camel is gone and is going to be discontinued. Ahhhhh!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My friend, the Cuir and I visited some touristic highlights.
> 
> View attachment 3564089
> 
> 
> The castle:
> View attachment 3564095
> 
> View attachment 3564099
> 
> The old bridge:
> View attachment 3564100
> 
> And the ape of the old bridge:
> View attachment 3564102


Your pictures are so beautiful, I'm on my lunch break and I feel like I took a travel break .


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> Visited the local  longchamp boutique today. They had a Veau Foulonne in brow. But it is much smaller than my large Pliage. And the Cuir in camel is gone and is going to be discontinued. Ahhhhh!!!!


Funny you say that because I also went to the boutique that sells Longchamp today.
The lady has a Foulonné in natural. It's  small too. She told me that it.... wouldn't go on sale, anyway.
It costs €330 and is very lightweight.
She only had Cuir in red but she said it wouldn't be on sale either.
I will check on the 11th.
But the best bargains and the best choice will be on the Internet....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Your pictures are so beautiful, I'm on my lunch break and I feel like I took a travel break .


Glad that you like the pics!


Mariapia said:


> Funny you say that because I also went to the boutique that sells Longchamp today.
> The lady has a Foulonné in natural. It's  small too. She told me that it.... wouldn't go on sale, anyway.
> It costs €330 and is very lightweight.
> She only had Cuir in red but she said it wouldn't be on sale either.
> I will check on the 11th.
> But the best bargains and the best choice will be on the Internet....


I guess we saw the same bag. I really wish it was bigger, because I would have bought it in a second. 
They had all Cuir colours - only camel was missing.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Glad that you like the pics!
> 
> I guess we saw the same bag. I really wish it was bigger, because I would have bought it in a second.
> They had all Cuir colours - only camel was missing.


I agree, the Foulonné we saw is not big enough. 
The colour is very nice though.
As for the Cuir, that boutique is not Longchamp, it sells other brands like Michael Kors and Lancaster, maybe it's the reason why they only have red.
We will find the Camel, Ludmilla...Toes and fingers crossed!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My friend, the Cuir and I visited some touristic highlights.
> 
> View attachment 3564089
> 
> 
> The castle:
> View attachment 3564095
> 
> View attachment 3564099
> 
> The old bridge:
> View attachment 3564100
> 
> And the ape of the old bridge:
> View attachment 3564102


Wonderful photos, Ludmilla! I like the little frog beside your Cuir. And the bridge is a-MA-zing!!!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Ah, books.
> And dogs.
> View attachment 3564103
> 
> Both truly remarkable companions.￼


Extreme coziness.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Glad that you like the pics!
> 
> I guess we saw the same bag. *I really wish it was bigger*, because I would have bought it in a second.
> They had all Cuir colours - only camel was missing.





Mariapia said:


> I agree, *the Foulonné we saw is not big enough*.
> The colour is very nice though.
> As for the Cuir, that boutique is not Longchamp, it sells other brands like Michael Kors and Lancaster, maybe it's the reason why they only have red.
> We will find the Camel, Ludmilla...Toes and fingers crossed!


The Foulonne size is more or less the same size (a little less tall I think) as the new size of the small long handle nylon Le Pliage.  For me this size works as I find the large LH nylon Le Pliage too big for daily use.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> The Foulonne size is more or less the same size (a little less tall I think) as the new size of the small long handle nylon Le Pliage.  For me this size works as I find the large LH nylon Le Pliage too big for daily use.


Yes, I've been thinking a lot about that bag since yesterday. There is a big chance that a certain someone is returning to the boutique as soon as possible. The Foulonne is not a perfect substitution for my Pliage (that I use mainly for travelling), but it is the perfect size for work. Crazy bag lady on holidays....


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Wonderful photos, Ludmilla! I like the little frog beside your Cuir. And the bridge is a-MA-zing!!!


Thank you, Elaine. It's really a pretty place to be.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I've been thinking a lot about that bag since yesterday. There is a big chance that a certain someone is returning to the boutique as soon as possible. The Foulonne is not a perfect substitution for my Pliage (that I use mainly for travelling), but it is the perfect size for work. Crazy bag lady on holidays....


Wow! 
I can see the Foulonné is still on your mind, Ludmilla, and I perfectly understand why as it's a lovely bag.
I suggest you should put all you carry on a work day ( or similar essentials) in the bag when you are in the boutique to see if everything fits.
Keep us posted!
And have a lovely day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I can see the Foulonné is still on your mind, Ludmilla, and I perfectly understand why as it's a lovely bag.
> I suggest you should put all you carry on a work day ( or similar essentials) in the bag when you are in the boutique to see if everything fits.
> Keep us posted!
> And have a lovely day!


It is absolutely lovely. The leather is wonderful and the bag is very lightweight. The size is between my small Cuir and my large Pliage. My work day essentials will fit definitely. Hm. This is not what I have planned.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> It is absolutely lovely. The leather is wonderful and the bag is very lightweight. The size is between my small Cuir and my large Pliage. My work day essentials will fit definitely. Hm. This is not what I have planned.


Let us know what you decide on! I love mine and it received the most use in December among my bags.  Sometimes I still think of the version in red too...but I think my luck has run out as to my access to a London-based person to receive a Selfridges order.  That was a one time favor.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> My friend, the Cuir and I visited some touristic highlights.
> 
> View attachment 3564089
> 
> 
> The castle:
> View attachment 3564095
> 
> View attachment 3564099
> 
> The old bridge:
> View attachment 3564100
> 
> And the ape of the old bridge:
> View attachment 3564102




ahhh thank you! Just had a wonderfull walk through Heidelberg from my desk I have to visit that city, never been there

I wish you a nice trip with the cuir on the top of a bar. Could be a song title )


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> I just finished it last night. I'll admit that I skimmed some of the details of the battles, and also it helped that DH was reading it at the same time, so we could talk about it. It was almost as though we were back in graduate school! (That's where we met.)
> If you do decide to read it, I'd say do it as an ebook. At 1400 pages, it's VERY heavy to hold! I read it on my iPad, and it helped a lot.
> Also, although there are probably 250 people in the book, there are really only twenty who are important to moving the plot along. And they are all listed in the beginning of the book, in a "cheat sheet," which I bookmarked and referred to for a while until I remembered who they all were. Then after a hundred pages, they all became like family to me!




Dear Elaine, thank you for you tip to get it as an ebook! Hahaa the cheat sheet was developed for people like me ) I'll read it- looking forward!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is absolutely lovely. The leather is wonderful and the bag is very lightweight. The size is between my small Cuir and my large Pliage. My work day essentials will fit definitely. Hm. This is not what I have planned.


I know about plans.....
This morning, I went out very early to make sure I would be home when the UPS delivery man comes.
Don't want to miss him...
If all goes well, there should be two reveals here today...


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, here is my Alexander Mc Queen satchel that was delivered to me one hour ago.


----------



## millivanilli

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now THAT is a beauty!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh now THAT is a beauty!


Thank you millivanilli!
When I took it out it was very very cold ... I had to put it close to a radiator. Poor thing, travelling in a van in cold weather must have been tough.


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3564699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my Alexander Mc Queen satchel that was delivered to me one hour ago.


Pretty pretty bag!! If I saw this in Yoox while available at that promo I might have gotten it as I really love this bag.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Pretty pretty bag!! If I saw this in Yoox while available at that promo I might have gotten it as I really love this bag.


When you brows the site, make sure you add your finds to your wishlist.
Then, If there is one left only, Yoox sends you an email.
I think the bag will go on sale on other sites when the sales period officially starts.
If I see it , I will let you know.


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> When you brows the site, make sure you add your finds to your wishlist.
> Then, If there is one left only, Yoox sends you an email.
> I think the bag will go on sale on other sites when the sales period officially starts.
> If I see it , I will let you know.


Much appreciated.  Thanks!!


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Much appreciated.  Thanks!!


Solidarity!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3564699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my Alexander Mc Queen satchel that was delivered to me one hour ago.


What a gorgeous bag and I adore the color!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> What a gorgeous bag and I adore the color!


Thank you Tomsmom. I love red bags and coukdn't resist that one...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> They had all Cuir colours - only camel was missing.


They did not have BROWN cuir?!
Is the shop insane?
Does Heidelberg not understand vital brown rainbow of bags? 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3564699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my Alexander Mc Queen satchel that was delivered to me one hour ago.


￼oooooh, red leather with skull padlock!
Red tone is very cheerful. Perfect with silver hw.￼
Congratulations on finding this beauty, my friend.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> They did not have BROWN cuir?!
> Is the shop insane?
> Does Heidelberg not understand vital brown rainbow of bags?
> 
> ￼oooooh, red leather with skull padlock!
> Red tone is very cheerful. Perfect with silver hw.￼
> Congratulations on finding this beauty, my friend.


Thank you, remainsilly. I am a huge fan of AMQ .... bags and scarves.
I missed out on one of his gorgeous scarves on my last trip....
Maybe next time, I will be lucky...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3564699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my Alexander Mc Queen satchel that was delivered to me one hour ago.



Lovely pop of red, Mariapia! Perfect bag to celebrate the new year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Second reveal of the day.... 
We can list this as a sentimental purchase, because I bought the battered old Pliage that I wanted to replace 10 years ago at the same store.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> ahhh thank you! Just had a wonderfull walk through Heidelberg from my desk I have to visit that city, never been there
> 
> I wish you a nice trip with the cuir on the top of a bar. Could be a song title )


I lived for 8 years in Heidelberg. It's a lovely city and definitely worth a visit.
Hehehe. I wonder about the rest of the song.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3564918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second reveal of the day....
> We can list this as a sentimental purchase, because I bought the battered old Pliage that I wanted to replace 10 years ago at the same store.


I have been waiting for your reveal all day, Ludmilla!
I love your Foulonné! Perfect leather and colour. 
Congrats on your new beautiful bag. You wanted it so much and patience paid off, as always.
I also understand the sentimental reason and it makes it even more precious.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3564918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second reveal of the day....
> We can list this as a sentimental purchase, because I bought the battered old Pliage that I wanted to replace 10 years ago at the same store.


Congrats!! We're bag cousins (mine is black).  I love mine, hope you'll love this as this is a simple but wonderful bag.


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3564699
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my Alexander Mc Queen satchel that was delivered to me one hour ago.


Gorgeous! Congratulations, Mariapia!!!!


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> Congrats!! We're bag cousins (mine is black).  I love mine, hope you'll love this as this is a simple but wonderful bag.



I meant Birch (taupeish color) and not black.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have been waiting for your reveal all day, Ludmilla!
> I love your Foulonné! Perfect leather and colour.
> Congrats on your new beautiful bag. You wanted it so much and patience paid off, as always.
> I also understand the sentimental reason and it makes it even more precious.



Thank you, dear Mariapia.  The bag has a very practical size for everyday use. I think I am going to use it very much. Guess I was lucky that they had this bag at the store.  


msd_bags said:


> Congrats!! We're bag cousins (mine is black).  I love mine, hope you'll love this as this is a simple but wonderful bag.



Thank you, msd. I like all my Longchamp bags for their practicability and elegance, so the chances are very very high that I like this one, too.


----------



## msd_bags

msd_bags said:


> I meant Birch (taupeish color) and not black.


Oops, sorry I think I was still sleepy when I wrote this quoted correction.  The Birch cousin is for Mariapia's AMQ Padlock bag.  Haha!  My Le Foulonne is indeed black.


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations, Mariapia!!!!


Thank you, Elaine. 
I took it out yesterday afternoon. Carried it crossbody and liked it even more.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Oops, sorry I think I was still sleepy when I wrote this quoted correction.  The Birch cousin is for Mariapia's AMQ Padlock bag.  Haha!  My Le Foulonne is indeed black.


Hi msd_bags!
It seems that here on the Island we love the same kind of bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, dear Mariapia.  The bag has a very practical size for everyday use. I think I am going to use it very much. Guess I was lucky that they had this bag at the store.
> 
> 
> Thank you, msd. I like all my Longchamp bags for their practicability and elegance, so the chances are very very high that I like this one, too.


You were very lucky indeed, Ludmilla, as this lovely bag is hard to get! 
Did it go to the Irish Pub with you last night?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You were very lucky indeed, Ludmilla, as this lovely bag is hard to get!
> Did it go to the Irish Pub with you last night?


No outing for her, yet. The Cuir and I are on our way home already. It was just a short visit at Heidelberg.


----------



## Ludmilla

And the battered old Pliage is here, too.


The Foulonne is in the suitcase.


----------



## Mariapia

Have a nice trip back home, Ludmilla with a lovely souvenir in your luggage!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No outing for her, yet. The Cuir and I are on our way home already. It was just a short visit at Heidelberg.
> View attachment 3565663


Very stylish, matching awesome book cover to awesome bag color.￼
Glad trip went well. Camel longchamp scored!


----------



## remainsilly

Cat therapy, waiting for oil change--
meet Lugnut.


My fave garage owner took him in, as stray kitten.
Has lived in shop office over a decade.
Sleeps in display tires & gets filthy.
Every mechanic working there rolls him to scratch tummy--as passes through office with paperwork.
In summer, Lugnut's long hair is shaved to resemble a lion.
King of the computer desk & tire jungle.￼


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Very stylish, matching awesome book cover to awesome bag color.￼
> Glad trip went well. Camel longchamp scored!


Thank you!  The Cuir, all the other bags and I have landed safe and sound at the home base. Mademoiselle Foulonne is out of the dustbag and is watching her new home suspiciously. Tons of snow around here and they say that it is going to be very cold this night. Brrrr.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Cat therapy, waiting for oil change--
> meet Lugnut.
> View attachment 3565724
> 
> My fave garage owner took him in, as stray kitten.
> Has lived in shop office over a decade.
> Sleeps in display tires & gets filthy.
> Every mechanic working there rolls him to scratch tummy--as passes through office with paperwork.
> In summer, Lugnut's long hair is shaved to resemble a lion.
> King of the computer desk & tire jungle.￼


Awwww. Such a cute kitty. He looks very comfy on this chair. 
Hope the cat therapy with purring is working. How are you?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Cat therapy, waiting for oil change--
> meet Lugnut.
> View attachment 3565724
> 
> My fave garage owner took him in, as stray kitten.
> Has lived in shop office over a decade.
> Sleeps in display tires & gets filthy.
> Every mechanic working there rolls him to scratch tummy--as passes through office with paperwork.
> In summer, Lugnut's long hair is shaved to resemble a lion.
> King of the computer desk & tire jungle.￼


What a lovely and quiet cat!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  The Cuir, all the other bags and I have landed safe and sound at the home base. Mademoiselle Foulonne is out of the dustbag and is watching her new home suspiciously. Tons of snow around here and they say that it is going to be very cold this night. Brrrr.


Miss Foulonné will spend  a wonderful night in a cozy home!
It was high time someone freed her from the store!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Foulonné will spend  a wonderful night in a cozy home!
> It was high time someone freed her from the store!


Hahaha! I am very good at freeing bags from stores. Many daring islanders are.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha! I am very good at freeing bags from stores. Many daring islanders are.


I am very good at that too....I would like to free one bag a day.... at least...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> How are you?


Wandering big city scene.
With vicster & comfty shoes.


And my bff, the warmy-warmy puffer coat.
(Jaunty hat not pictured.)


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wandering big city scene.
> With vicster & comfty shoes.
> View attachment 3565915
> 
> And my bff, the warmy-warmy puffer coat.
> (Jaunty hat not pictured.)


I like that outfit! Cosy and comfy! Wandering big city scene sounds exciting. Wishing you tons of fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am very good at that too....I would like to free one bag a day.... at least...


Hehehe. We are such good souls - always having the bags' best interests in our mind.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. We are such good souls - always having the bags' best interests in our mind.


That's what I meant.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wandering big city scene.
> With vicster & comfty shoes.
> View attachment 3565915
> 
> And my bff, the warmy-warmy puffer coat.
> (Jaunty hat not pictured.)


Love everything!


----------



## Murphy47

Haven't deserted the island ladies. 
Hubbie has "surprise" vacation. And has decided to clean basement even tho it's 19F with more cold to come. 
Not much time to post or shop for that matter. 
Loving all the photos though!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Haven't deserted the island ladies.
> Hubbie has "surprise" vacation. And has decided to clean basement even tho it's 19F with more cold to come.
> Not much time to post or shop for that matter.
> Loving all the photos though!!


Nice to hear from you, Murphy!
Stay warm as much as you can!
Shopping can wait. Basement first!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Cat therapy, waiting for oil change--
> meet Lugnut.
> View attachment 3565724
> 
> My fave garage owner took him in, as stray kitten.
> Has lived in shop office over a decade.
> Sleeps in display tires & gets filthy.
> Every mechanic working there rolls him to scratch tummy--as passes through office with paperwork.
> In summer, Lugnut's long hair is shaved to resemble a lion.
> King of the computer desk & tire jungle.￼


Lugnut is a *great* name for a garage cat!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Wandering big city scene.
> With vicster & comfty shoes.
> View attachment 3565915
> 
> And my bff, the warmy-warmy puffer coat.
> (Jaunty hat not pictured.)


Terrific outfit, *rs*. I like the color of your puffer, and it matches your shoes. I'm assuming you planned it that way. What color is your jaunty hat?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I like that outfit! Cosy and comfy! Wandering big city scene sounds exciting. Wishing you tons of fun.


Thanks
Visited bag stores.
Mulberry. OMG￼
No. 
But bought collonil.￼

Very impressed with longchamp, especially wallets.￼
Your bag styles--wow! Great to see irl finally & lovely!


Mariapia said:


> Love everything!


Thanks￼
Decided on wallet, for vicster.
Arriving next week.


Murphy47 said:


> Haven't deserted the island ladies.
> Hubbie has "surprise" vacation. And has decided to clean basement even tho it's 19F with more cold to come.
> Not much time to post or shop for that matter.
> Loving all the photos though!!


Cold moving in here, too.
Good to hear from you￼
Any bear charms arrive?


ElainePG said:


> Terrific outfit, *rs*. I like the color of your puffer, and it matches your shoes. I'm assuming you planned it that way. What color is your jaunty hat?


Thanks
Bought shoes to match mulberry sea blue alice.
Happy accident to find coat.
I have odd coordination whims.￼
Jaunty hat:


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Bought shoes to match mulberry sea blue alice.
> Happy accident to find coat.
> I have odd coordination whims.￼
> Jaunty hat:
> View attachment 3566094


Extremely cool hat. Yes, I'd say it matches the rest of the ensemble very well.
I had forgotten about your Alice bag. I remember now... the shoes are a perfect match!
I've been naughty on the Hermès scarf site... bought 2 scarves. This is one of them:
http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...-90891.html?xtmc=silk_scarves&xtnp=33&xtcr=13
Somehow I seem to remember that you own it?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Extremely cool hat. Yes, I'd say it matches the rest of the ensemble very well.
> I had forgotten about your Alice bag. I remember now... the shoes are a perfect match!
> I've been naughty on the Hermès scarf site... bought 2 scarves. This is one of them:
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des...-90891.html?xtmc=silk_scarves&xtnp=33&xtcr=13
> Somehow I seem to remember that you own it?



Yes! Turtle!
Mine:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/under-the-waves-detail-edge-jpg.3316552/
Which colorway did you get?

Visited h store today. Sa holding wallet I saw & liked--until my other arrives. Then I'll choose between them. 
He is clever. Tooooooo clever.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Yes! Turtle!
> Mine:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/under-the-waves-detail-edge-jpg.3316552/
> Which colorway did you get?
> 
> Visited h store today. Sa holding wallet I saw & liked--until my other arrives. Then I'll choose between them.
> He is clever. Tooooooo clever.


I very nearly got that one, but I eventually chose CW06 instead (black background, lots of fuchsia coral, a light beige turtle).
Will want to see a photo of the wallet you eventually settle on. I'm sure the H one is lovely!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> I very nearly got that one, but I eventually chose CW06 instead (black background, lots of fuchsia coral, a light beige turtle).
> Will want to see a photo of the wallet you eventually settle on. I'm sure the H one is lovely!


The fuschia/black is a stunner! Great choice!
I am too sciencey-literal & neeeeeeeeded the sealife to resemble irl colors. 
Personality quirk #4987654321.
Letting my artist imagination run free could be more fun.￼

On the wallet front:
Rejected black h bearn in epsom.￼￼
example photo:
http://fashionphile.com//includes/images/BD90522/hermes-epsom-bearn-gusset-wallet-noir-black-00.jpg
Awaiting black h dogon in togo.
example photo:
http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW150813/CW150813-1-00000.jpg
Holding h rouge grenat dogon in togo.(color of pomegranate--kinda wild)

Really like black longchamp leather wallet, too.￼ 
example photo:
http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...inental_wallet_veau_foulonne_3146021047_0.png

Tough choice.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> The fuschia/black is a stunner! Great choice!
> I am too sciencey-literal & neeeeeeeeded the sealife to resemble irl colors.
> Personality quirk #4987654321.
> Letting my artist imagination run free could be more fun.￼
> 
> On the wallet front:
> Rejected black h bearn in epsom.￼￼
> example photo:
> http://fashionphile.com//includes/images/BD90522/hermes-epsom-bearn-gusset-wallet-noir-black-00.jpg
> Awaiting black h dogon in togo.
> example photo:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW150813/CW150813-1-00000.jpg
> Holding h rouge grenat dogon in togo.(color of pomegranate--kinda wild)
> 
> Really like black longchamp leather wallet, too.￼
> example photo:
> http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...inental_wallet_veau_foulonne_3146021047_0.png
> 
> Tough choice.


I REALLY like the H Dogon! At least from the outside. I like that little round silver doodad on the outside. Is it very heavy? 
Love the idea of a red wallet. My new wallet (an upgrade... it was a birthday present this year) is China Red, from Bottega Veneta.
Just seeing it every time I open my handbag makes me happy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Haven't deserted the island ladies.
> Hubbie has "surprise" vacation. And has decided to clean basement even tho it's 19F with more cold to come.
> Not much time to post or shop for that matter.
> Loving all the photos though!!


Very happy to hear from you, Murphy! 
 Cleaning the basement does not sound very fun - but maybe you find some hidden and forgotten treasures there? Come over to the Mackerel to get warm again! I am going to stay there all day, because we have 8,6F/-13C over here.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Visited bag stores.
> Mulberry. OMG.
> No.
> But bought collonil.￼
> 
> Very impressed with longchamp, especially wallets.￼
> Your bag styles--wow! Great to see irl finally & lovely!


Hehehe. I wondered if you were visiting bag stores. 
You re-stocked ob Collonil? This is very important in those cold days. 
So you like LC? I was always a handbag girl - even before I knew about designers and brands. Years ago the Pliage was (thanks to Kate Middleton and stylish law students on Heidelberg streets) my first designer/brand crush even though I did not knew it was designer/brand. I had to get one. Over the years got distracted by other brands, but I am falling back in love with Longchamp. I like the simple elegance of their classic styles.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The fuschia/black is a stunner! Great choice!
> I am too sciencey-literal & neeeeeeeeded the sealife to resemble irl colors.
> Personality quirk #4987654321.
> Letting my artist imagination run free could be more fun.￼
> 
> On the wallet front:
> Rejected black h bearn in epsom.￼￼
> example photo:
> http://fashionphile.com//includes/images/BD90522/hermes-epsom-bearn-gusset-wallet-noir-black-00.jpg
> Awaiting black h dogon in togo.
> example photo:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW150813/CW150813-1-00000.jpg
> Holding h rouge grenat dogon in togo.(color of pomegranate--kinda wild)
> 
> Really like black longchamp leather wallet, too.￼
> example photo:
> http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...inental_wallet_veau_foulonne_3146021047_0.png
> 
> Tough choice.


Ooooh. Pretty wallets! I am always very happy that I can live with only one wallet. 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> I REALLY like the H Dogon! At least from the outside. I like that little round silver doodad on the outside. Is it very heavy?
> Love the idea of a red wallet. My new wallet (an upgrade... it was a birthday present this year) is China Red, from Bottega Veneta.
> Just seeing it every time I open my handbag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3566380


I love BV SLGs. I have a pink cosmetic pouch.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> The fuschia/black is a stunner! Great choice!
> I am too sciencey-literal & neeeeeeeeded the sealife to resemble irl colors.
> Personality quirk #4987654321.
> Letting my artist imagination run free could be more fun.￼
> 
> On the wallet front:
> Rejected black h bearn in epsom.￼￼
> example photo:
> http://fashionphile.com//includes/images/BD90522/hermes-epsom-bearn-gusset-wallet-noir-black-00.jpg
> Awaiting black h dogon in togo.
> example photo:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW150813/CW150813-1-00000.jpg
> Holding h rouge grenat dogon in togo.(color of pomegranate--kinda wild)
> 
> Really like black longchamp leather wallet, too.￼
> example photo:
> http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...inental_wallet_veau_foulonne_3146021047_0.png
> Tough choice.[/QUOTE
> Dogon is a great wallet. Like you, I don't like epsom leather, looks plasticky to me.
> Togo and Clémence are my favourites.
> And.... red grenat is a terrific colour. Victoria would be delighted to give room to a red grenat Dgon
> I can't wait to see the two of them together in a pic!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very happy to hear from you, Murphy!
> Cleaning the basement does not sound very fun - but maybe you find some hidden and forgotten treasures there? Come over to the Mackerel to get warm again! I am going to stay there all day, because we have 8,6F/-13C over here.


I saw that on TV , Ludmilla!
It's cold here too but not as cold as in your area. 3degrees Celsius this morning, sounds like tropical temperatures compared to Germany...
Put on layers of clothes if you decide to go out and don't forget hat and gloves..


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> I REALLY like the H Dogon! At least from the outside. I like that little round silver doodad on the outside. Is it very heavy?
> Love the idea of a red wallet. My new wallet (an upgrade... it was a birthday present this year) is China Red, from Bottega Veneta.
> Just seeing it every time I open my handbag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3566380


What a beautiful wallet, Elaine.
Bottega is so elegant!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I saw that on TV , Ludmilla!
> It's cold here too but not as cold as in your area. 3degrees Celsius this morning, sounds like tropical temperatures compared to Germany...
> Put on layers of clothes if you decide to go out and don't forget hat and gloves..


I am totally going to admire the winter weather from inside. Not going anywhere today. It's easy to do so - it's another Christmas holiday in my area and everything is closed down.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That's what I meant.


Talking about freeing handbags from stores.... I have sent the pic of my new Foulonné to a friend and she wrote back: Please tell me that you did not buy another bag, but took that pic in the store that has hotel bed shaped displays.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am totally going to admire the winter weather from inside. Not going anywhere today. It's easy to do so - it's another Christmas holiday in my area and everything is closed down.





Ludmilla said:


> Talking about freeing handbags from stores.... I have sent the pic of my new Foulonné to a friend and she wrote back: Please tell me that you did not buy another bag, but took that pic in the store that has hotel bed shaped displays.



Enjoy your Christmas holiday at home, Ludmilla ! When all shops are closed, I stay home too.
Which doesn't mean there won't be any temptations... After all, online stores are open 24/7.
But, after the four bags I have bought in the last two months...I had bettter keep my addiction under control.
Your friend looks like my Parisian friend. 
Same reaction! 
She thought my Chanel tote would be enough and cannot believe it isn't.
She is addicted to lipsticks and has about 50...
How's THAT possible?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your Christmas holiday at home, Ludmilla ! When all shops are closed, I stay home too.
> Which doesn't mean there won't be any temptations... After all, online stores are open 24/7.
> But, after the four bags I have bought in the last two months...I had bettter keep my addiction under control.
> Your friend looks like my Parisian friend.
> Same reaction!
> She thought my Chanel tote would be enough and cannot believe it isn't.
> She is addicted to lipsticks and has about 50...
> How's THAT possible?


Thank God for the bag cheering on the island! 
Addicted to lipsticks? Hmmmmm....  Don't they become unusable after a while? I am very happy that handbags and scarves are my only "drugs". 
Well, I thought that I would never buy another bag after getting Miss Pickle... 
Admittedely, I am thinking about putting myself a bit on a ban for a while now. Not a very severe one, though. I've been too busy on the bag freeing front, too.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> No outing for her, yet. The Cuir and I are on our way home already. It was just a short visit at Heidelberg.
> View attachment 3565663




hahahaa Terry Pratchett!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> The fuschia/black is a stunner! Great choice!
> I am too sciencey-literal & neeeeeeeeded the sealife to resemble irl colors.
> Personality quirk #4987654321.
> Letting my artist imagination run free could be more fun.￼
> 
> On the wallet front:
> Rejected black h bearn in epsom.￼￼
> example photo:
> http://fashionphile.com//includes/images/BD90522/hermes-epsom-bearn-gusset-wallet-noir-black-00.jpg
> Awaiting black h dogon in togo.
> example photo:
> http://www.fashionphile.com/includes/images/large/CW150813/CW150813-1-00000.jpg
> Holding h rouge grenat dogon in togo.(color of pomegranate--kinda wild)
> 
> Really like black longchamp leather wallet, too.￼
> example photo:
> http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...inental_wallet_veau_foulonne_3146021047_0.png
> 
> Tough choice.




My wallet got lost - I thought it was stolen but a very nice person sent it back to me, so I just lost it in the train...- and I had to buy a new one. Was very torn between a Longchamp wallet and another one (interim till I can harves my money tree and buy the one I actually always wanted to have). The SA told me not to pick the Longchamp wallet as the zipper on the wallets tends to break quite soon. Perhaps that helps in your decision?


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> I REALLY like the H Dogon! At least from the outside. I like that little round silver doodad on the outside. Is it very heavy?
> Love the idea of a red wallet. My new wallet (an upgrade... it was a birthday present this year) is China Red, from Bottega Veneta.
> Just seeing it every time I open my handbag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3566380



LOVE it!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> hahahaa Terry Pratchett!


YES!!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Very happy to hear from you, Murphy!
> Cleaning the basement does not sound very fun - but maybe you find some hidden and forgotten treasures there? Come over to the Mackerel to get warm again! I am going to stay there all day, because we have 8,6F/-13C over here.




Staying inside too after I had my typical everyday 2 hours walk the dog -walk. I froze. The dog wasn't impressed by the cold. Next time I'll choose another breed, I swear. I am more into warm days, sunshine, ... . This is what I've been choosing  to have as "my" breed for over 20 years now... well... Sometimes you SHOULD judge a book by its cover.:


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Staying inside too after I had my typical everyday 2 hours walk the dog -walk. I froze. The dog wasn't impressed by the cold. Next time I'll choose another breed, I swear. I am more into warm days, sunshine, ... . This is what I've been choosing  to have as "my" breed for over 20 years now... well... Sometimes you SHOULD judge a book by its cover.:


He is so cute!
That lovely dog  has a beautiful fur coat, no wonder he enjoys the cold.
Maybe we should all stop buying bags and invest in mink instead.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> He is so cute!
> That lovely dog  has a beautiful fur coat, no wonder he enjoys the cold.
> Maybe we should all stop buying bags and invest in mink instead.




Or I should buy a  Samojede instead of that little something and drape it around my neck... ? Would be too heavy I guess, but I like the idea, so:
time to get a second dog! With the former Spitz I had a Galgo espaniol which was funny, the Galgo standing in the snow with a coat and shaking, giving me that typical Galgo-eye " STOP IT! Stop that disgusting thing that comes from sky. Stop it!" while the Spitz was jumping up and down and yodeling "hipp hipp hoooraaaay"...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank God for the bag cheering on the island!
> Addicted to lipsticks? Hmmmmm....  Don't they become unusable after a while? I am very happy that handbags and scarves are my only "drugs".
> Well, I thought that I would never buy another bag after getting Miss Pickle...
> Admittedely, I am thinking about putting myself a bit on a ban for a while now. Not a very severe one, though. I've been too busy on the bag freeing front, too.


I can relate, Ludmilla...
Maybe we should look at bag charms, instead. There are so many that it would take us weeks to find the right one.. which would keep us away from bags for 5 or 6 ..... weeks.
Unfortunately, the most beautiful ones cost as much as a bag..


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Or I should buy a  Samojede instead of that little something and drape it around my neck... ? Would be too heavy I guess, but I like the idea, so:
> time to get a second dog! With the former Spitz I had a Galgo espaniol which was funny, the Galgo standing in the snow with a coat and shaking, giving me that typical Galgo-eye " STOP IT! Stop that disgusting thing that comes from sky. Stop it!" while the Spitz was jumping up and down and yodeling "hipp hipp hoooraaaay"...


Imagine what it would be like with a Husky....


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Imagine what it would be like with a Husky....




I could sell the flat I am living in and move directly into an Iglu surrounded by jumping happy dogs. Not the worst scenario. If I remain silent, check the news about a crazy middle aged German woman, living in an Iglu, surrounded by happy jumping dogs. 

If you start collecting bag charms, I'll join. On the loing run if you choose wisely, they might be cheaper than the bags. Hunting one of those rodeo charms could keep us busy for weeks, at least


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I could sell the flat I am living in and move directly into an Iglu surrounded by jumping happy dogs. Not the worst scenario. If I remain silent, check the news about a crazy middle aged German woman, living in an Iglu, surrounded by happy jumping dogs.
> 
> If you start collecting bag charms, I'll join. On the loing run if you choose wisely, they might be cheaper than the bags. Hunting one of those rodeo charms could keep us busy for weeks, at least


I
I love the Rodeo!
Hard to find...
God knows I have tried both here or abroad. 
The last time was at the end of October.
The H SA kept rolling her eyes when I asked for one after she told me there was no Pico, no Evelyne, no nothing.
Fendi bugs are also great. Those are easily available but,  after I only spent  € 25 on a real fox fur charm, no way am I ready to spend 6 to 800 euros on one!


----------



## Mariapia

Here is a pic of the charm I talked about in my previous post.


----------



## Mariapia

There are two or three on their website, different shapes  but cute.... and even cheaper than what I got mine for. ( accessories , key rings)
They are in Europe.
www.parfois.com


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am totally going to admire the winter weather from inside. Not going anywhere today. It's easy to do so - it's another Christmas holiday in my area and everything is closed down.



I didn't know the Feast of the Epiphany was still a thing. Only strict Catholics still do that one here. 
I am bundling up and meeting a friend for lunch today. First time I've left the house in 3 days. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I didn't know the Feast of the Epiphany was still a thing. Only strict Catholics still do that one here.
> I am bundling up and meeting a friend for lunch today. First time I've left the house in 3 days. Looking forward to it!


Have a nice time, Murphy, you deserve it!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Have a nice time, Murphy, you deserve it!



Thank! I am looking forward to it!
With all the lovely "bag freeing" maybe we should have an Island Fashion show to get us in the mood for Spring?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> I REALLY like the H Dogon! At least from the outside. I like that little round silver doodad on the outside. Is it very heavy?
> Love the idea of a red wallet. My new wallet (an upgrade... it was a birthday present this year) is China Red, from Bottega Veneta.
> Just seeing it every time I open my handbag makes me happy.
> View attachment 3566380


Your red wallet is gorgeous!
In time for Year of the Rooster, approaching soon. Good luck to wear red.

Dogon is large. Fits my phone.
Could use as clutch easily.
If loaded, might become heavy, especially model with separate coin purse inside.
Being reasonable with contents = fine.
Is smooshy in togo, less structured. Could be interesting.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I wondered if you were visiting bag stores.
> You re-stocked ob Collonil? This is very important in those cold days.
> So you like LC? I was always a handbag girl - even before I knew about designers and brands. Years ago the Pliage was (thanks to Kate Middleton and stylish law students on Heidelberg streets) my first designer/brand crush even though I did not knew it was designer/brand. I had to get one. Over the years got distracted by other brands, but I am falling back in love with Longchamp. I like the simple elegance of their classic styles.


They kept all the great elements mulberry tossed away. In favor of its new mk-on-bad-drugs designs.


Ludmilla said:


> I love BV SLGs. I have a pink cosmetic pouch.


A fave of mine￼, that pouch of yours.


millivanilli said:


> My wallet got lost - I thought it was stolen but a very nice person sent it back to me, so I just lost it in the train...- and I had to buy a new one. Was very torn between a Longchamp wallet and another one (interim till I can harves my money tree and buy the one I actually always wanted to have). The SA told me not to pick the Longchamp wallet as the zipper on the wallets tends to break quite soon. Perhaps that helps in your decision?


Yes, that helps a lot. Thank you.
Hmm. 


Mariapia said:


> Maybe we should look at bag charms, instead. There are so many that it would take us weeks to find the right one.. which would keep us away from bags for 5 or 6 ..... weeks.


 I may have stopped by coach store.
Hunting dinosaur charms.
More rare than actual dino fossils. None found.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I didn't know the Feast of the Epiphany was still a thing. Only strict Catholics still do that one here.
> I am bundling up and meeting a friend for lunch today. First time I've left the house in 3 days. Looking forward to it!


Have fun!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3566622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic of the charm I talked about in my previous post.



I LOVE the bag. Reminds me of the pattern Goyard tells their pattern is based on. (makes that sense...?)
I try to stay away from fur which is kind of hipocrite as I wear leahter, so no Fendi for me. Never tried to get my hands on a Rodeo. Shall I go and ask for you? I am still thinkling about buying a flight ticket to get into the security area at the airport. There would be an Hermes store..


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> I didn't know the Feast of the Epiphany was still a thing. Only strict Catholics still do that one here.
> I am bundling up and meeting a friend for lunch today. First time I've left the house in 3 days. Looking forward to it!




haha say: Bavaria 

Enjoy your lunch!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Staying inside too after I had my typical everyday 2 hours walk the dog -walk. I froze. The dog wasn't impressed by the cold. Next time I'll choose another breed, I swear. I am more into warm days, sunshine, ... . This is what I've been choosing  to have as "my" breed for over 20 years now... well... Sometimes you SHOULD judge a book by its cover.:


Aww! What a cutie! Spitze are so pretty. Their fur calls for constant cuddling. 


Mariapia said:


> I can relate, Ludmilla...
> Maybe we should look at bag charms, instead. There are so many that it would take us weeks to find the right one.. which would keep us away from bags for 5 or 6 ..... weeks.
> Unfortunately, the most beautiful ones cost as much as a bag..


Oh - bag charms. It is very difficult to find the right charm for the right bag. At least for me...
You've been looking for a Rodeo charm? I did not know that they are so hard to get.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I didn't know the Feast of the Epiphany was still a thing. Only strict Catholics still do that one here.
> I am bundling up and meeting a friend for lunch today. First time I've left the house in 3 days. Looking forward to it!





millivanilli said:


> haha say: Bavaria
> 
> Enjoy your lunch!




Hehehe. There are some very positive aspects about living in a mainly catholic area.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> They kept all the great elements mulberry tossed away. In favor of its new mk-on-bad-drugs designs.
> 
> A fave of mine￼, that pouch of
> 
> I may have stopped by coach store.
> Hunting dinosaur charms.
> More rare than actual dino fossils. None found.




Thank you gor the pouch love. Haven't used it for a while now in favor of lighterweight fabric pouches.

No dinosaur charms? Well, that's a bummer.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Aww! What a cutie! Spitze are so pretty. Their fur calls for constant cuddling.
> 
> Oh - bag charms. It is very difficult to find the right charm for the right bag. At least for me...
> You've been looking for a Rodeo charm? I did not know that they are so hard to get.




Thank you! Yes and they are selfcleaning  And always in the mood for a good joke, that complements my personality. Together we are childish as hell

Yes the rodeos are highly sought after and you'll see them for ridicolouse prices on ebay. I once overheard a SA at Hermès snapping to an incoming customer who (obviously) asked for something: "No Birkins, No Kellies, No Constance and CERTAINLY NO RODEOS!"  I felt for the customer she was such a pretty lady wearing a so beautifull grey Jypsiere. Since then I want a grey bag. Obviously no Jypsiere due to no moneytree
I don't get the Rodeohype tbh. But I am constantly thinking about one of these bag charms of Luxeleathercrafts . These are REALLY pretty and won't cost a furtune.

How are your new beauties doing @Mariapia  and @Ludmilla ? Better don't force them to leave the house, I just came back from the evening walk and it had incredible minus 18 degrees ^C / -0,4 °F). MINUS 18!

@remainsilly : how bad  I wanted to get one too once these hit the stores in Europe but I guess there won't be any left.
@Murphy47 : how was the lunch and the basement cleaning?

I for myself could do what I planned to do: creating my own calender. Most calenders are too small for me, so I grabbed one of these artsy books and wrote day, dd/mm on each page. Inserted a few drawings of my dog and my daughter by using Osmo. Do you know that? I LOVE it, love it love LOVE it.  Everytime I present it in my classes, everybody gets mad about it. ....that and pokèmon go (for real).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. There are some very positive aspects about living in a mainly catholic area.


I also live in a Catholic area .... but no holiday here....


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thank you! Yes and they are selfcleaning  And always in the mood for a good joke, that complements my personality. Together we are childish as hell
> 
> Yes the rodeos are highly sought after and you'll see them for ridicolouse prices on ebay. I once overheard a SA at Hermès snapping to an incoming customer who (obviously) asked for something: "No Birkins, No Kellies, No Constance and CERTAINLY NO RODEOS!"  I felt for the customer she was such a pretty lady wearing a so beautifull grey Jypsiere. Since then I want a grey bag. Obviously no Jypsiere due to no moneytree
> I don't get the Rodeohype tbh. But I am constantly thinking about one of these bag charms of Luxeleathercrafts . These are REALLY pretty and won't cost a furtune.
> 
> How are your new beauties doing @Mariapia  and @Ludmilla ? Better don't force them to leave the house, I just came back from the evening walk and it had incredible minus 18 degrees ^C / -0,4 °F). MINUS 18!
> 
> @remainsilly : how bad  I wanted to get one too once these hit the stores in Europe but I guess there won't be any left.
> @Murphy47 : how was the lunch and the basement cleaning?
> 
> I for myself could do what I planned to do: creating my own calender. Most calenders are too small for me, so I grabbed one of these artsy books and wrote day, dd/mm on each page. Inserted a few drawings of my dog and my daughter by using Osmo. Do you know that? I LOVE it, love it love LOVE it.  Everytime I present it in my classes, everybody gets mad about it. ....that and pokèmon go (for real).


Congrats on the calendar, I wish I were as creative as you are!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on the calendar, I wish I were as creative as you are!



I wish I'd be. Osmo did that for me. Osmo did the drawing in my avatar as well


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I wish I'd be. Osmo did that for me. Osmo did the drawing in my avatar as well


Wow! I love that!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love that!




I love Osmo too and literally everybody I am teaching implements Osmo in his work

Here is a video. You take a picture, then Osmo converts it into lining and records your paper, so you simply draw the lining while checking that on screen. It's so much fun and if nobody knows that you use that gadget, everybody thinks that you are super artistic 

http://sendvid.com/6mwdsun3


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I love Osmo too and literally everybody I am teaching implements Osmo in his work
> 
> Here is a video. You take a picture, then Osmo converts it into lining and records your paper, so you simply draw the lining while checking that on screen. It's so much fun and if nobody knows that you use that gadget, everybody thinks that you are super artistic
> 
> http://sendvid.com/6mwdsun3


Impressive!
thank you for sharing, millivanilli!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Thank you! Yes and they are selfcleaning  And always in the mood for a good joke, that complements my personality. Together we are childish as hell
> 
> Yes the rodeos are highly sought after and you'll see them for ridicolouse prices on ebay. I once overheard a SA at Hermès snapping to an incoming customer who (obviously) asked for something: "No Birkins, No Kellies, No Constance and CERTAINLY NO RODEOS!"  I felt for the customer she was such a pretty lady wearing a so beautifull grey Jypsiere. Since then I want a grey bag. Obviously no Jypsiere due to no moneytree
> I don't get the Rodeohype tbh. But I am constantly thinking about one of these bag charms of Luxeleathercrafts . These are REALLY pretty and won't cost a furtune.
> 
> How are your new beauties doing @Mariapia  and @Ludmilla ? Better don't force them to leave the house, I just came back from the evening walk and it had incredible minus 18 degrees ^C / -0,4 °F). MINUS 18!
> 
> @remainsilly : how bad  I wanted to get one too once these hit the stores in Europe but I guess there won't be any left.
> @Murphy47 : how was the lunch and the basement cleaning?
> 
> I for myself could do what I planned to do: creating my own calender. Most calenders are too small for me, so I grabbed one of these artsy books and wrote day, dd/mm on each page. Inserted a few drawings of my dog and my daughter by using Osmo. Do you know that? I LOVE it, love it love LOVE it.  Everytime I present it in my classes, everybody gets mad about it. ....that and pokèmon go (for real).


Woah! Rodeos are like Birkins then - just smaller. My sister made two Rodeo-like charms for me. Custom made without waiting list and made from cost free leather leftovers. 

Creating your own calender sounds fun! And I do not know Osmo. Is it a computer software? 



Mariapia said:


> I also live in a Catholic area .... but no holiday here....




This is a bummer. 
Bavaria has the most holidays of all Germany....


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> I love Osmo too and literally everybody I am teaching implements Osmo in his work
> 
> Here is a video. You take a picture, then Osmo converts it into lining and records your paper, so you simply draw the lining while checking that on screen. It's so much fun and if nobody knows that you use that gadget, everybody thinks that you are super artistic
> 
> http://sendvid.com/6mwdsun3


Thank you for sharing! I have to ask my coworkers if they know about this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayden voyage of my new bag and the coat my cousin altered for me. You can see how she made the sleeves longer. The colour of the leather works perfectly with the buttons.
The LC is a perfect carefree grab and go bag. Love it!
Still very cold around here.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for sharing! I have to ask my coworkers if they know about this.




If you or your coworkers work with children have a look at the other Osmoproducts like numbers or words or coding, and certainly Tangram. Osmo works best for children between 5 and 11 / 12 years. I use it mostly for elderly people and disabled people ( Hard to explain what I do as there is no job title... so best would be to describe it as " I bridge the digital gap and teach gap-bridgers"??).
https://www.playosmo.com/de/?gclid=...amoFNkI88oDiizgDaUNW2_bzQt06C6UgjMaAiVs8P8HAQ


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3567552
> 
> Mayden voyage of my new bag and the coat my cousin altered for me. You can see how she made the sleeves longer. The colour of the leather works perfectly with the buttons.
> The LC is a perfect carefree grab and go bag. Love it!
> Still very cold around here.




that looks great and your LC is soo pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Rodeos are like Birkins then - just smaller. My sister made two Rodeo-like charms for me. Custom made without waiting list and made from cost free leather leftovers.
> 
> Creating your own calender sounds fun! And I do not know Osmo. Is it a computer software?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a bummer.
> Bavaria has the most holidays of all Germany....


Your sister's rodeos are perfect, Ludmilla! Do you attach them to some of your bags?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3567552
> 
> Mayden voyage of my new bag and the coat my cousin altered for me. You can see how she made the sleeves longer. The colour of the leather works perfectly with the buttons.
> The LC is a perfect carefree grab and go bag. Love it!
> Still very cold around here.


Just perfect!
Even colder than yesterday in my place. Took out my Alexander Mc Queen again today . Hands in pockets, down coat but no hat , I just can't wear anything on my head, my hair is much too electric at the moment....


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Just perfect!
> Even colder than yesterday in my place. Took out my Alexander Mc Queen again today . Hands in pockets, down coat but no hat , I just can't wear anything on my head, my hair is much too electric at the moment....



But I bet you and your AMQ looked fabulous! 
I finished my task on the list: tax declaration for 2016 and now I'm treating myself with ice cups. These are the WORST, once you start you'll eat up the whole package. And it is a hughe package. Monday: back to sports, healthy eating and all that stuff. bäääh.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies!
It is still very cold her: but a warming trend of 29F. Lol 
Basement is all clean and everything is stacked nicely. Garage also. 
Today I am back to my own tasks. A little tired, but it feels great to start the new year organized. 
Ludmilla, that coat looks amazing. Warm also. If we lived closer, I would have lots of alterations for your sister. The Cuir is a perfect match. Glad you added to the brown rainbow!
Mariapia, the color on the MCQ is just awesome!! So cheery. Makes me wish for spring. I agree about the static problem. Even though I currently  growing my hair out, when I take off my outerwear I get the "Nanny McFee" hair. Ugh. 
Remainsilly, glad you found a wallet. Can't wait for reveal. How's Lugnut? Are you keeping him?
Millivanilli,what are ice cups and can I get them here?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3567552
> 
> Mayden voyage of my new bag and the coat my cousin altered for me. You can see how she made the sleeves longer. The colour of the leather works perfectly with the buttons.
> The LC is a perfect carefree grab and go bag. Love it!
> Still very cold around here.


Bag & coat look stunning together!
Cousin did beautiful work. Classic & timeless fabric.


Murphy47 said:


> The Cuir is a perfect match. Glad you added to the brown rainbow!






Murphy47 said:


> Remainsilly, glad you found a wallet. Can't wait for reveal. How's Lugnut? Are you keeping him?


Oh, Lugnut lives in garage office.
He would hate it here. As rooms lack sales floor display tires, for grubby cat naps.￼

My cat's ashes returned home.
Dog guarded box, when man in my life set it on usual kitty spot.
Had to be moved to shelf. Poor brother pup.￼￼


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> If you or your coworkers work with children have a look at the other Osmoproducts like numbers or words or coding, and certainly Tangram. Osmo works best for children between 5 and 11 / 12 years. I use it mostly for elderly people and disabled people ( Hard to explain what I do as there is no job title... so best would be to describe it as " I bridge the digital gap and teach gap-bridgers"??).
> https://www.playosmo.com/de/?gclid=...amoFNkI88oDiizgDaUNW2_bzQt06C6UgjMaAiVs8P8HAQ


Thank you so much. This is really interesting. My coworkers do research on digitalisation in school and they also do "iPad classes". I am definitely going to ask them about osmo. 
Your work sounds very interesting, too. Hehehe. Don't we all work on bridges in one way or the other?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Bag & coat look stunning together!
> Cousin did beautiful work. Classic & timeless fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Lugnut lives in garage office.
> He would hate it here. As rooms lack sales floor display tires, for grubby cat naps.￼
> 
> My cat's ashes returned home.
> Dog guarded box, when man in my life set it on usual kitty spot.
> Had to be moved to shelf. Poor brother pup.￼￼
> View attachment 3567714



Poor guy looks so sad. Hard to lose your partner in crime.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> that looks great and your LC is soo pretty!





Mariapia said:


> Just perfect!
> Even colder than yesterday in my place. Took out my Alexander Mc Queen again today . Hands in pockets, down coat but no hat , I just can't wear anything on my head, my hair is much too electric at the moment....



Thank you ladies for the lovely compliments.
My hair is electric, too. It's the normal winter condition. Thanks to wooly scarves and hats. 
I use one of the charms for my Balzane. But, not always. The other charm has not found its perfect bag, yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> But I bet you and your AMQ looked fabulous!
> I finished my task on the list: tax declaration for 2016 and now I'm treating myself with ice cups. These are the WORST, once you start you'll eat up the whole package. And it is a hughe package. Monday: back to sports, healthy eating and all that stuff. bäääh.





Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> It is still very cold her: but a warming trend of 29F. Lol
> Basement is all clean and everything is stacked nicely. Garage also.
> Today I am back to my own tasks. A little tired, but it feels great to start the new year organized.
> Ludmilla, that coat looks amazing. Warm also. If we lived closer, I would have lots of alterations for your sister. The Cuir is a perfect match. Glad you added to the brown rainbow!
> Mariapia, the color on the MCQ is just awesome!! So cheery. Makes me wish for spring. I agree about the static problem. Even though I currently  growing my hair out, when I take off my outerwear I get the "Nanny McFee" hair. Ugh.
> Remainsilly, glad you found a wallet. Can't wait for reveal. How's Lugnut? Are you keeping him?
> Millivanilli,what are ice cups and can I get them here?




Yay on getting so much  tasks done. I put away some of the Christmas decorations. 
And now I am doing something healthy for my body :


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Bag & coat look stunning together!
> Cousin did beautiful work. Classic & timeless fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Lugnut lives in garage office.
> He would hate it here. As rooms lack sales floor display tires, for grubby cat naps.￼
> 
> My cat's ashes returned home.
> Dog guarded box, when man in my life set it on usual kitty spot.
> Had to be moved to shelf. Poor brother pup.￼￼
> View attachment 3567714



Ooooh. Poor dog looks so sad. He must miss the cat so badly. Give him a hug!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> But I bet you and your AMQ looked fabulous!
> I finished my task on the list: tax declaration for 2016 and now I'm treating myself with ice cups. These are the WORST, once you start you'll eat up the whole package. And it is a hughe package. Monday: back to sports, healthy eating and all that stuff. bäääh.


Ice cups are more fun!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Bag & coat look stunning together!
> Cousin did beautiful work. Classic & timeless fabric.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, Lugnut lives in garage office.
> He would hate it here. As rooms lack sales floor display tires, for grubby cat naps.￼
> 
> My cat's ashes returned home.
> Dog guarded box, when man in my life set it on usual kitty spot.
> Had to be moved to shelf. Poor brother pup.￼￼
> View attachment 3567714


Dogs understand everything!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on getting so much  tasks done. I put away some of the Christmas decorations.
> And now I am doing something healthy for my body :
> View attachment 3567773


I like that kind of healthy food! Both good and comforting!
I had stopped eating biscuits and I bought some this morning..
Seems that all ladies here are enjoying their healthy food today...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies for the lovely compliments.
> My hair is electric, too. It's the normal winter condition. Thanks to wooly scarves and hats.
> I use one of the charms for my Balzane. But, not always. The other charm has not found its perfect bag, yet.


Same here, Ludmilla. I have a few charms that I can't attach to any of my bags.
Got to buy new ones... Bags not charms...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla. I have a few charms that I can't attach to any of my bags.
> Got to buy new ones... Bags not charms...


I am enchanted by the many fire rooster charms. For upcoming Lunar New Year.
swarovski
http://www.swarovski.com/is-bin/int...ski-Rooster-Pascal-Bag-Charm-5270975-W600.jpg

marc jacobs
https://i1.adis.ws/i/Marc_Jacobs/M0010585_059_MAIN?w=2400&img404=NOIMAGEMEDIUM

gucci
https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...100_0000_Light-Chinese-New-Year-key-chain.jpg

kate spade (coin purse)
http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/6/_13473946.jpg

VERY FUN!!!


----------



## fishyxpisces13

Loving my new Zara patch bag and matching slip ons. Very lucky find! They must have had some extras left over from spring that they put on display for the current sale.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on getting so much  tasks done. I put away some of the Christmas decorations.
> And now I am doing something healthy for my body :
> View attachment 3567773


Who is on this cup?!


----------



## remainsilly

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Loving my new Zara patch bag and matching slip ons. Very lucky find! They must have had some extras leftover from spring that they put on display during for the current sale.
> 
> View attachment 3568022
> View attachment 3568025


Cute combination


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I am enchanted by the many fire rooster charms. For upcoming Lunar New Year.
> swarovski
> http://www.swarovski.com/is-bin/int...ski-Rooster-Pascal-Bag-Charm-5270975-W600.jpg
> 
> marc jacobs
> https://i1.adis.ws/i/Marc_Jacobs/M0010585_059_MAIN?w=2400&img404=NOIMAGEMEDIUM
> 
> gucci
> https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...100_0000_Light-Chinese-New-Year-key-chain.jpg
> 
> kate spade (coin purse)
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/6/_13473946.jpg
> 
> VERY FUN!!!


They are terrific! Thanks for sharing, remainsilly!


----------



## Mariapia

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Loving my new Zara patch bag and matching slip ons. Very lucky find! They must have had some extras leftover from spring that they put on display during for the current sale.
> 
> View attachment 3568022
> View attachment 3568025


Wow!  ! Congrats on your finds, fishyxpisces!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> They are terrific! Thanks for sharing, remainsilly!


I _might _be waiting for swarovski steampunk rooster to fly here.￼￼
He'll either scare spy bear to death.
Or they'll become drinking buddies.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I _might _be waiting for swarovski steampunk rooster to fly here.￼￼
> He'll either scare spy bear to death.
> Or they'll become drinking buddies.



Sounds like we need to call the ninjas again [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I like that kind of healthy food! Both good and comforting!
> I had stopped eating biscuits and I bought some this morning..
> Seems that all ladies here are enjoying their healthy food today...


Healthy food is very important during cold days. The body needs tons of good calories. Just ask squirrels and hedgehogs.  


Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla. I have a few charms that I can't attach to any of my bags.
> Got to buy new ones... Bags not charms...


I love your determination on solving this problem, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I am enchanted by the many fire rooster charms. For upcoming Lunar New Year.
> swarovski
> http://www.swarovski.com/is-bin/int...ski-Rooster-Pascal-Bag-Charm-5270975-W600.jpg
> 
> marc jacobs
> https://i1.adis.ws/i/Marc_Jacobs/M0010585_059_MAIN?w=2400&img404=NOIMAGEMEDIUM
> 
> gucci
> https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...100_0000_Light-Chinese-New-Year-key-chain.jpg
> 
> kate spade (coin purse)
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/6/_13473946.jpg
> 
> VERY FUN!!!





remainsilly said:


> I _might _be waiting for swarovski steampunk rooster to fly here.￼￼
> He'll either scare spy bear to death.
> Or they'll become drinking buddies.



Oooooh. All islanders are very determind at the moment. 
Congrats. The steampunk rooster is fun - the bear will get along. 


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like we need to call the ninjas again [emoji6]


Hehehe. The ninjas are very busy these days. I wonder if they keep up with  their schedule.


----------



## Ludmilla

fishyxpisces13 said:


> Loving my new Zara patch bag and matching slip ons. Very lucky find! They must have had some extras left over from spring that they put on display for the current sale.
> 
> View attachment 3568022
> View attachment 3568025


What a cool find! I love those moments when you discover those lucky finds. Enjoy them very much.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Who is on this cup?!


Just him, Ralph the troll.


----------



## Ludmilla

He is the much bigger brother of Ugly Jack (who is having the time of his life on the island at the moment )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3568421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the much bigger brother of Ugly Jack (who is having the time of his life on the island at the moment )


I love him, Ludmilla! Much cuter than Ugly Jack who is coming back full blast at the moment.
Last night I couldn't help looking at bags on different sites, Ugly Jack was whispering in my ears as he is used to doing when he realizes I am on a dangerous path.
What saved me from that horrible guy  was a look at the TV programme.
A doc about Dubai....with a handsome French journalist I didn't know.
Add his looks to the beauty of the city...Ugly Jack couldn't compete, could he?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love him, Ludmilla! Much cuter than Ugly Jack who is coming back full blast at the moment.
> Last night I couldn't help looking at bags on different sites, Ugly Jack was whispering in my ears as he is used to doing when he realizes I am on a dangerous path.
> What saved me from that horrible guy  was a look at the TV programme.
> A doc about Dubai....with a handsome French journalist I didn't know.
> Add his looks to the beauty of the city...Ugly Jack couldn't compete, could he?


Ugly Jack is a nasty little guy. He is never satisfied. He knows that I am weak at the moment, too, and keeps fantasising about LC Cuir bags and other stuff. He is also suggesting to ask my local LC boutique if they happen to have a forgotten Foulonné in another colour in stock. Gah! 
And no cute French journalist to distract him.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugly Jack is a nasty little guy. He is never satisfied. He knows that I am weak at the moment, too, and keeps fantasising about LC Cuir bags and other stuff. He is also suggesting to ask my local LC boutique if they happen to have a forgotten Foulonné in another colour in stock. Gah!
> And no cute French journalist to distract him.


"My" boutique has the same colour as yours, but.... If, when the sales start on Jan 11th, I see one in another colour on line,  I will tell you, of course!
I know what you mean because I would like to get another Postina in brown...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> "My" boutique has the same colour as yours, but.... If, when the sales start on Jan 11th, I see one in another colour on line,  I will tell you, of course!
> I know what you mean because I would like to get another Postina in brown...


 We are both easy targets for Ugly Jack. It's tragic.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We are both easy targets for Ugly Jack. It's tragic.


Tragic, is the right word, Ludmilla!
I mean, both of us have bought  lovely bags in the last months.. and it's not enough .
And the sales have not even started ..
As the weather was getting colder, I looked at some trendy down coats ( Moncler, Nobis etc).
They are around €1000. 
And I calculated how much I had recently spent on bags ( excluding my Chanel....)....
How come I think a €1000 coat would be a crazy buy when I am ready to spend  that  amount  on 3 bags and still want a 4th one?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Tragic, is the right word, Ludmilla!
> I mean, both of us have bought  lovely bags in the last months.. and it's not enough .
> And the sales have not even started ..
> As the weather was getting colder, I looked at some trendy down coats ( Moncler, Nobis etc).
> They are around €1000.
> And I calculated how much I had recently spent on bags ( excluding my Chanel....)....
> How come I think a €1000 coat would be a crazy buy when I am ready to spend  that  amount  on 3 bags and still want a 4th one?



This is an easy one. 
Coats are NECESSARY. Buying necessary items is never as fun as buying bags. Which make your heart go pitty-pat and make you feel [emoji41]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugly Jack is a nasty little guy. He is never satisfied. He knows that I am weak at the moment, too, and keeps fantasising about LC Cuir bags and other stuff. He is also suggesting to ask my local LC boutique if they happen to have a forgotten Foulonné in another colour in stock. Gah!
> And no cute French journalist to distract him.



Why are journalists so cute? French ones especially? 
It must be a job requirement.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Why are journalists so cute? French ones especially?
> It must be a job requirement.[/QUOTE
> On weekends, we have a gorgeous guy presenting the news on France 2....
> Wow!
> I am going to try to find a pic, Murphy...


----------



## Murphy47

Eye candy sounds lovely my friend.


----------



## Mariapia

Here he is!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3568556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is!



Wow. 
I am brushing up on my high school French and coming to visit. 
Wow.


----------



## Mariapia

Another one, full image this time....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3568558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one, full image this time....



Damn. 
He's hot. 
I may have just forgotten a certain English spy.


----------



## Mariapia

And his voice is just.... wow too!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And his voice is just.... wow too!



[emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like we need to call the ninjas again [emoji6]


They are waiting for bad weather to clear.
And eating "healthy" snacks. On urban rooftops.
Lazy things.
https://ninjasallthewaydown.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/ninja-assassin-4.jpg


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3568421
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is the much bigger brother of Ugly Jack (who is having the time of his life on the island at the moment )


Adorable!
Yes, ugly jack is tricky & sneaky.
He chatters to me about wallets & roosters, currently.


Murphy47 said:


> This is an easy one.
> Coats are NECESSARY. Buying necessary items is never as fun as buying bags. Which make your heart go pitty-pat and make you feel [emoji41]


Ugly jack whispers to me about sale coats.
Omg, I love coats & jackets. And blankets. Everything puffy warm, really.


----------



## remainsilly

Awoke to discover heating off.
Thermostat malfunction.
I discussed unacceptable situation with thermostat. Using my whacky shoe & swear words.
Is heat now. Stupid thing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Tragic, is the right word, Ludmilla!
> I mean, both of us have bought  lovely bags in the last months.. and it's not enough .
> And the sales have not even started ..
> As the weather was getting colder, I looked at some trendy down coats ( Moncler, Nobis etc).
> They are around €1000.
> And I calculated how much I had recently spent on bags ( excluding my Chanel....)....
> How come I think a €1000 coat would be a crazy buy when I am ready to spend  that  amount  on 3 bags and still want a 4th one?





Murphy47 said:


> This is an easy one.
> Coats are NECESSARY. Buying necessary items is never as fun as buying bags. Which make your heart go pitty-pat and make you feel [emoji41]


Have to agree with Murphy. Buying necessities is no fun.  It's much nicer to buy a pretty bag that you don't need and rationalise it into a necessity. I am very good in this game.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3568558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one, full image this time....





Murphy47 said:


> Damn.
> He's hot.
> I may have just forgotten a certain English spy.



Hahahaha. I had the EXACT same thoughts....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> They are waiting for bad weather to clear.
> And eating "healthy" snacks. On urban rooftops.
> Lazy things.
> https://ninjasallthewaydown.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/ninja-assassin-4.jpg
> 
> Adorable!
> Yes, ugly jack is tricky & sneaky.
> He chatters to me about wallets & roosters, currently.
> 
> Ugly jack whispers to me about sale coats.
> Omg, I love coats & jackets. And blankets. Everything puffy warm, really.


Ugly Jack is whispering about a lot of things to me. I wish he would whisper about a serious bag memorandum. 


remainsilly said:


> Awoke to discover heating off.
> Thermostat malfunction.
> I discussed unacceptable situation with thermostat. Using my whacky shoe & swear words.
> Is heat now. Stupid thing.


Ha! You managed that problem with true elegance.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! You managed that problem with true elegance.


Might be my special superpower--elegant responses, as angry rhinoceros.￼
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...d0Y9rxgSFmJhkntVPT_NoLaxuNiEBZJo7_3E527I2K9Cj


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Have to agree with Murphy. Buying necessities is no fun.  It's much nicer to buy a pretty bag that you don't need and rationalise it into a necessity. I am very good in this game.


I don't need another coat.... I bought a lovely one from a consignment store a few weeks ago.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3568556
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here he is!




ohhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Let me calculate how long it'll take to go by bicycle to France. Would arrive in best shape ever, too.

Hej wanted just to leave a friendly hello.
Today was busy, finally I managed to finish my website. Things you do when you don't want to do what you are supposed to do, right?
Now to bed I go 

Will read thoroughly through your posts tomorrow - looking forward!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ohhhhh boyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy. Let me calculate how long it'll take to go by bicycle to France. Would arrive in best shape ever, too.
> 
> Hej wanted just to leave a friendly hello.
> Today was busy, finally I managed to finish my website. Things you do when you don't want to do what you are supposed to do, right?
> Now to bed I go
> 
> Will read thoroughly through your posts tomorrow - looking forward!


Sleep tight, millivanilli!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> I love BV SLGs. I have a pink cosmetic pouch.


Ooooh! That sounds pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful wallet, Elaine.
> Bottega is so elegant!


Thank you, Mariapia! It was a gift, and I had to put it away for 6 weeks & not touch it until the day of my birthday. That was difficult!  But now I'm getting a lot of pleasure out of it. Red is such a happy color!


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> LOVE it!


Thank you, millivanilli!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Your red wallet is gorgeous!
> In time for Year of the Rooster, approaching soon. Good luck to wear red.


Thank you, *rs*!
I knew that the Year of the Rooster was fast approaching. Did NOT know that it's good luck to wear red.
Just on the day of the New Year, or all year long???
I'll have to tell DH, who is a haiku poet and interested in all things Asian.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> My cat's ashes returned home.
> Dog guarded box, when man in my life set it on usual kitty spot.
> Had to be moved to shelf. Poor brother pup.￼￼
> View attachment 3567714


That's sad and sweet at the same time, *rs*.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I am enchanted by the many fire rooster charms. For upcoming Lunar New Year.
> swarovski
> http://www.swarovski.com/is-bin/int...ski-Rooster-Pascal-Bag-Charm-5270975-W600.jpg
> 
> marc jacobs
> https://i1.adis.ws/i/Marc_Jacobs/M0010585_059_MAIN?w=2400&img404=NOIMAGEMEDIUM
> 
> gucci
> https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...100_0000_Light-Chinese-New-Year-key-chain.jpg
> 
> kate spade (coin purse)
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/6/_13473946.jpg
> 
> VERY FUN!!!


Majorly cool! I wonder if anyone is selling a rhinestone pin? I think I'd get more use out of that than a bag charm.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I _might _be waiting for swarovski steampunk rooster to fly here.￼￼
> He'll either scare spy bear to death.
> Or they'll become drinking buddies.


Oh, I'd say drinking buddies for sure! As long as they're drinking the right thing.
Martinis, maybe.
Or (in this weather) hot rum toddies.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Why are journalists so cute? French ones especially?
> It must be a job requirement.


It is. Just like lady harp-players are all beautiful, with long blonde hair.


----------



## Ludmilla

Back at the office with my new bag... I am tired now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Back at the office with my new bag... I am tired now.
> 
> View attachment 3569487


I can see your new beauty is following you everywhere. Perfect, especially on a Monday after a few weeks away from work!
She looks great on your desk too
Just looking at her must have cheered you up, I'm sure.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *rs*!
> I knew that the Year of the Rooster was fast approaching. Did NOT know that it's good luck to wear red.
> Just on the day of the New Year, or all year long???
> I'll have to tell DH, who is a haiku poet and interested in all things Asian.


This explains quite a bit about red color beliefs:
http://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/festivals/chinese-new-year-why-of-new-year.htm
I carry red handbag to festival.


ElainePG said:


> Majorly cool! I wonder if anyone is selling a rhinestone pin? I think I'd get more use out of that than a bag charm.


Etsy or ebay have good selection of these.
Probably amazon, also.


Ludmilla said:


> Back at the office with my new bag... I am tired now.
> 
> View attachment 3569487


Bag cheers up office scene tremendously!
hehehe--love "self control" poster, background.


----------



## remainsilly

After watching Sherlock, episode 1/season 4--& thinking WTF?!?!--pleased to find episode 2 was BRILLIANT!!!!
Go, crazy masterminds, go!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This explains quite a bit about red color beliefs:
> http://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/festivals/chinese-new-year-why-of-new-year.htm
> I carry red handbag to festival.
> 
> Etsy or ebay have good selection of these.
> Probably amazon, also.
> 
> Bag cheers up office scene tremendously!
> hehehe--love "self control" poster, background.


Why do you think I have bought two red bags in a row, remainsilly?
I am rushing to the stationary right now... Yes, looking for red envelopes....
How did you know?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can see your new beauty is following you everywhere. Perfect, especially on a Monday after a few weeks away from work!
> She looks great on your desk too
> Just looking at her must have cheered you up, I'm sure.


Thank you. 
Yes, looking at her cheered me up immensely. She has the perfect size as an everyday bag for me. Going to the LC boutique on Thursday. I am up to no good. There is a Foulonné shopper for men that is bigger than mine and is (hopefully) about the same size like my Pliage.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This explains quite a bit about red color beliefs:
> http://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/festivals/chinese-new-year-why-of-new-year.htm
> I carry red handbag to festival.
> 
> Etsy or ebay have good selection of these.
> Probably amazon, also.
> 
> Bag cheers up office scene tremendously!
> hehehe--love "self control" poster, background.


Thank you... Here is the poster in full view:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> After watching Sherlock, episode 1/season 4--& thinking WTF?!?!--pleased to find episode 2 was BRILLIANT!!!!
> Go, crazy masterminds, go!


Good to hear. I hope we will get to see the new episodes around Easter.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Why do you think I have bought two red bags in a row, remainsilly?
> I am rushing to the stationary right now... Yes, looking for red envelopes....
> How did you know?


Hehehe. I am happy to hear that I am not the only one plotting new purchases.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> Yes, looking at her cheered me up immensely. She has the perfect size as an everyday bag for me. Going to the LC boutique on Thursday. I am up to no good. There is a Foulonné shopper for men that is bigger than mine and is (hopefully) about the same size like my Pliage.


What colour is the Foulonné shopper for men?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What colour is the Foulonné shopper for men?


Tan. Saw it on the German website for the first time today. Only knew it from the UK website.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What colour is the Foulonné shopper for men?


It's this one:


Hope they have one at the boutique. I just want to take a LOOK at it.


----------



## Mariapia

Thursday, you say? 


Ludmilla said:


> Tan. Saw it on the German website for the first time today. Only knew it from the UK website.


Sounds great, Ludmilla!
Thursday, it is then?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's this one:
> View attachment 3569543
> 
> Hope they have one at the boutique. I just want to take a LOOK at it.


I love it!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> It is still very cold her: but a warming trend of 29F. Lol
> Basement is all clean and everything is stacked nicely. Garage also.
> Today I am back to my own tasks. A little tired, but it feels great to start the new year organized.
> Ludmilla, that coat looks amazing. Warm also. If we lived closer, I would have lots of alterations for your sister. The Cuir is a perfect match. Glad you added to the brown rainbow!
> Mariapia, the color on the MCQ is just awesome!! So cheery. Makes me wish for spring. I agree about the static problem. Even though I currently  growing my hair out, when I take off my outerwear I get the "Nanny McFee" hair. Ugh.
> Remainsilly, glad you found a wallet. Can't wait for reveal. How's Lugnut? Are you keeping him?
> Millivanilli,what are ice cups and can I get them here?



Wooow great Murphy! These Ice cups, I bet you have them but under another name? It's chocolate that melts immidiatly and give a cool feeling in the mouth? Can't describe it better. Over here they look like that:

https://www.treasureislandsweets.co.uk/user/products/large/icy_cups__35807.jpg



Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much. This is really interesting. My coworkers do research on digitalisation in school and they also do "iPad classes". I am definitely going to ask them about osmo.
> Your work sounds very interesting, too. Hehehe. Don't we all work on bridges in one way or the other?



*singing* laaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiik a brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrritschhhh ovaaaaa traaaabllllddddddddd wooootaaaaaa  



Ludmilla said:


> Yay on getting so much  tasks done. I put away some of the Christmas decorations.
> And now I am doing something healthy for my body :
> View attachment 3567773



yummi, and healthy! Wish we had those hot chocolate over here. Ours look like the depresses distressed versions of yours:
http://ais.kochbar.de/kbrezept/2963...k-leckerer-heisser-kakao-rezept-bild-nr-3.jpg





Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla. I have a few charms that I can't attach to any of my bags.
> Got to buy new ones... Bags not charms...



I like how you think.



remainsilly said:


> I am enchanted by the many fire rooster charms. For upcoming Lunar New Year.
> swarovski
> http://www.swarovski.com/is-bin/int...ski-Rooster-Pascal-Bag-Charm-5270975-W600.jpg
> 
> marc jacobs
> https://i1.adis.ws/i/Marc_Jacobs/M0010585_059_MAIN?w=2400&img404=NOIMAGEMEDIUM
> 
> gucci
> https://media.gucci.com/style/DarkG...100_0000_Light-Chinese-New-Year-key-chain.jpg
> 
> kate spade (coin purse)
> http://g.nordstromimage.com/ImageGallery/store/product/Large/6/_13473946.jpg
> 
> VERY FUN!!!



Amazingly I like the Gucci the most. What does the year of the rooster bring with it? Is there anything special?



fishyxpisces13 said:


> Loving my new Zara patch bag and matching slip ons. Very lucky find! They must have had some extras left over from spring that they put on display for the current sale.
> 
> View attachment 3568022
> View attachment 3568025



That's a great match!





Mariapia said:


> Tragic, is the right word, Ludmilla!
> I mean, both of us have bought  lovely bags in the last months.. and it's not enough .
> And the sales have not even started ..
> As the weather was getting colder, I looked at some trendy down coats ( Moncler, Nobis etc).
> They are around €1000.
> And I calculated how much I had recently spent on bags ( excluding my Chanel....)....
> How come I think a €1000 coat would be a crazy buy when I am ready to spend  that  amount  on 3 bags and still want a 4th one?



Hahahaaa I never thought I would meet a person sharing my logic. Everytime I see something expensive I normally would like I think " why shoudl I buy it if I can have a Hermès bag just for 7 of them?!".



Murphy47 said:


> Wow.
> I am brushing up on my high school French and coming to visit.
> Wow.



Please take me with you? I'll stand behind you and giggle like a teenager while going through the dictonary and pointing out what you should tell him from me. Will contain: uhlalalaa and ohhhhhh.



ElainePG said:


> It is. Just like lady harp-players are all beautiful, with long blonde hair.



Yes, it's amazing!



Ludmilla said:


> Back at the office with my new bag... I am tired now.
> 
> View attachment 3569487




I love it. Really. Thinking about if I could would... 



remainsilly said:


> After watching Sherlock, episode 1/season 4--& thinking WTF?!?!--pleased to find episode 2 was BRILLIANT!!!!
> Go, crazy masterminds, go!



I am so waiting for it. How's your dog today?

[




remainsilly said:


> They are waiting for bad weather to clear.
> And eating "healthy" snacks. On urban rooftops.
> Lazy things.
> https://ninjasallthewaydown.files.wordpress.com/2015/04/ninja-assassin-4.jpg
> 
> Adorable!
> Yes, ugly jack is tricky & sneaky.
> He chatters to me about wallets & roosters, currently.
> 
> Ugly jack whispers to me about sale coats.
> Omg, I love coats & jackets. And blankets. Everything puffy warm, really.



My ugly jack talked about the pannacotta in the fridge today. Now it's gone.


----------



## millivanilli

Dear all,
I hope all of you had and have a wonderfull day. I for myself was busy with doing things that keep me distracted from doing things I am supposed to do. Now I am tired from procrastination. It's exhausting to flee from things you are supposed to do but don't want to do.

Had an offer to teach 3 hours drive away. Was seriously debatting doing it, but classes would start at 08 o'clock so I tried to change the time to half past 8. Didn't work. I'm not unhappy about that, as at least I am not the one who declined  HA!

Ate 3 (in words three) of those mean Italian Panacotta al caramelo deserts I got at the Italian supermarket (@Ludmilla do you know them?) in Munich. 

Was thinking about sports and decided that that was exhausting enough. Paid my daughter for walking the dog. Now both of them are tired- for 2 Euros. 
All in all a success.

 to all!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Dear all,
> I hope all of you had and have a wonderfull day. I for myself was busy with doing things that keep me distracted from doing things I am supposed to do. Now I am tired from procrastination. It's exhausting to flee from things you are supposed to do but don't want to do.
> 
> Had an offer to teach 3 hours drive away. Was seriously debatting doing it, but classes would start at 08 o'clock so I tried to change the time to half past 8. Didn't work. I'm not unhappy about that, as at least I am not the one who declined  HA!
> 
> Ate 3 (in words three) of those mean Italian Panacotta al caramelo deserts I got at the Italian supermarket (@Ludmilla do you know them?) in Munich.
> 
> Was thinking about sports and decided that that was exhausting enough. Paid my daughter for walking the dog. Now both of them are tired- for 2 Euros.
> All in all a success.
> 
> to all!


A three hour drive to be at work ar 8, or even 8.30 is insane, millivanilli! 
You would have had to get up at 4 !  Which implies going to bed at 8 or 9 pm max...
And then there is the three hour drive back....
Unless you do that once or twice a week only or spend the nights in a nearby hotel....and only go home at the weekends, like kids going to boarding school..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thursday, you say?
> 
> Sounds great, Ludmilla!
> Thursday, it is then?


Yes, I will take a look at the LC boutique on Thursday. Dangerous.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Dear all,
> I hope all of you had and have a wonderfull day. I for myself was busy with doing things that keep me distracted from doing things I am supposed to do. Now I am tired from procrastination. It's exhausting to flee from things you are supposed to do but don't want to do.
> 
> Had an offer to teach 3 hours drive away. Was seriously debatting doing it, but classes would start at 08 o'clock so I tried to change the time to half past 8. Didn't work. I'm not unhappy about that, as at least I am not the one who declined  HA!
> 
> Ate 3 (in words three) of those mean Italian Panacotta al caramelo deserts I got at the Italian supermarket (@Ludmilla do you know them?) in Munich.
> 
> Was thinking about sports and decided that that was exhausting enough. Paid my daughter for walking the dog. Now both of them are tired- for 2 Euros.
> All in all a success.
> 
> to all!


Procrastination is a serious task that should not be taken lightly. Only the very brave master it. 
A three hours drive in this winter weather is no fun at all! Esp. at such an early hour. 
Panna cotta??  Oh yes, I know that.... Regarding hot chocolate... I have good success adding three spoons of cocoa (at the moment Sarotti) into really hot milk. You can also give one of the fair trade Trinkschokoladen from GEPA a try. I think they taste really good - much better than normal Kaba. 
Hehehe. I admire how you managed to organise the dog walk. A true win-win situation.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> A three hour drive to be at work ar 8, or even 8.30 is insane, millivanilli!
> You would have had to get up at 4 !  Which implies going to bed at 8 or 9 pm max...
> And then there is the three hour drive back....
> Unless you do that once or twice a week only or spend the nights in a nearby hotel....and only go home at the weekends, like kids going to boarding school..




yes and I do that with Salzburg each Tuesday.. 3.5 hours in one direction. So I guess that is enough, isn't it?

No hotels for me. I hate them. I'm always anxious. Don't know where that comes from but i simply do not feel safe. But I love airbnb. That was created for people like me. And staying there for the week--- naaaaaaa, I'm too old for that. 20 years ago I would have killed for that.


Ok, Thursday it is.. I'll refresh tpf every minute as I bet there will be a bag- reveal


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Procrastination is a serious task that should not be taken lightly. Only the very brave master it.
> A three hours drive in this winter weather is no fun at all! Esp. at such an early hour.
> Panna cotta??  Oh yes, I know that.... Regarding hot chocolate... I have good success adding three spoons of cocoa (at the moment Sarotti) into really hot milk. You can also give one of the fair trade Trinkschokoladen from GEPA a try. I think they taste really good - much better than normal Kaba.
> Hehehe. I admire how you managed to organise the dog walk. A true win-win situation.




hahaa, call me master of procrastination! I earned the black belt, surely!

ahhh you are SO right!  I totally forgot GEPA. Love them and really like their chocolate as well. And Sarotti.. didn't know they have hot chocolate. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I will take a look at the LC boutique on Thursday. Dangerous.


But it will be just a look, won't it?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> yes and I do that with Salzburg each Tuesday.. 3.5 hours in one direction. So I guess that is enough, isn't it?
> 
> No hotels for me. I hate them. I'm always anxious. Don't know where that comes from but i simply do not feel safe. But I love airbnb. That was created for people like me. And staying there for the week--- naaaaaaa, I'm too old for that. 20 years ago I would have killed for that.
> 
> 
> Ok, Thursday it is.. I'll refresh tpf every minute as I bet there will be a bag- reveal


I love hotels! 
When I was a little girl, we used to visit my grandmother who lived in a tiny flat and we had to stay at the hotel near the railway station. I particularly remember  the red carpet in the staircase  it was pure magic!
I am sure my love for hotels comes from that terrific memory.
Funny because when I talked about it with my brother, he said he has hated hotels since we spent nights there and rolled his eyes when he heard about the carpet!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love hotels!
> When I was a little girl, we used to visit my grandmother who lived in a tiny flat and we had to stay at the hotel near the railway station. I particularly remember  the red carpet in the staircase  it was pure magic!
> I am sure my love for hotels comes from that terrific memory.
> Funny because when I talked about it with my brother, he said he has hated hotels since we spent nights there and rolled his eyes when he heard about the carpet!



Well, who DIDNT want to be Eloise? Some days I still do [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Tan. Saw it on the German website for the first time today. Only knew it from the UK website.


I found it on the French site!
The dimensions are 32/27/13.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> But it will be just a look, won't it?


hahaa want me to quote the typical German parents claim? "looking means EYES ONLY" )


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I love hotels!
> When I was a little girl, we used to visit my grandmother who lived in a tiny flat and we had to stay at the hotel near the railway station. I particularly remember  the red carpet in the staircase  it was pure magic!
> I am sure my love for hotels comes from that terrific memory.
> Funny because when I talked about it with my brother, he said he has hated hotels since we spent nights there and rolled his eyes when he heard about the carpet!




ahhh that sounds cosy and warm and like a good memory! I guess if I had such a memory I'd see that hotel-thing in a much nicer way.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I found it on the French site!
> The dimensions are 32/27/13.



that's a good size. Will fit a laptop.

No enabling here...


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> *Well, who DIDNT want to be Eloise?* Some days I still do [emoji41]


Me, definitely! I even dressed as Eloise one year for Halloween!
One year my parents took me to have tea at the Plaza Hotel for my birthday. I was probably 12 or 13. (We lived in a suburb of NYC, so going into the city was easy.) I was in heaven! 
Do you remember how she would order breakfast from room service?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Why do you think I have bought two red bags in a row, remainsilly?


I trusted your bag wisdom, my friend.
No demons will bother you in 2017!



Ludmilla said:


> Thank you... Here is the poster in full view:
> View attachment 3569533


F***ing awesome!!!!


Ludmilla said:


> It's this one:
> View attachment 3569543
> 
> Hope they have one at the boutique. I just want to take a LOOK at it.


Island police attempted to stop Ugly Jack's current buy-the-bag mayhem.
http://achieve.lausd.net/cms/lib08/...ider0616/data1/images/first_day_of_school.jpg
But, alas. Grabbed the wrong character.
Ugly Jack remains loose, wafting his siren songs from longchamp store.


millivanilli said:


> Amazingly I like the Gucci the most. What does the year of the rooster bring with it? Is there anything special?


Is in element of fire, for 2017. So fire rooster year.
Tastes as baked chicken, but with lion dances.(joke)
Seriously, here is zodiac sign information:
http://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/chinese-zodiac/facts.htm
After 2016 mischief, as monkey year, rooster is most welcome.


millivanilli said:


> How's your dog today?


He is enjoying clean bed, after warm & soapy bath.
And some nice sunshine.


Glad your white bear had nice walkies.


Mariapia said:


> I love hotels!
> When I was a little girl, we used to visit my grandmother who lived in a tiny flat and we had to stay at the hotel near the railway station. I particularly remember  the red carpet in the staircase  it was pure magic!
> I am sure my love for hotels comes from that terrific memory.
> Funny because when I talked about it with my brother, he said he has hated hotels since we spent nights there and rolled his eyes when he heard about the carpet!


Love this memory!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> But it will be just a look, won't it?





millivanilli said:


> hahaa want me to quote the typical German parents claim? "looking means EYES ONLY" )


If they have the bag in store I might even touch. 

Hehehe. Thanks for checking the dimensions of the bag with me. Never heard of enabling on this island before.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> yes and I do that with Salzburg each Tuesday.. 3.5 hours in one direction. So I guess that is enough, isn't it?
> 
> No hotels for me. I hate them. I'm always anxious. Don't know where that comes from but i simply do not feel safe. But I love airbnb. That was created for people like me. And staying there for the week--- naaaaaaa, I'm too old for that. 20 years ago I would have killed for that.
> 
> 
> Ok, Thursday it is.. I'll refresh tpf every minute as I bet there will be a bag- reveal


I am more stressed with the travel itself. Hotels are ok (as long as they are clean).


Mariapia said:


> I love hotels!
> When I was a little girl, we used to visit my grandmother who lived in a tiny flat and we had to stay at the hotel near the railway station. I particularly remember  the red carpet in the staircase  it was pure magic!
> I am sure my love for hotels comes from that terrific memory.
> Funny because when I talked about it with my brother, he said he has hated hotels since we spent nights there and rolled his eyes when he heard about the carpet!


This is a cute story, my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I trusted your bag wisdom, my friend.
> No demons will bother you in 2017!
> 
> 
> F***ing awesome!!!!
> 
> Island police attempted to stop Ugly Jack's current buy-the-bag mayhem.
> http://achieve.lausd.net/cms/lib08/...ider0616/data1/images/first_day_of_school.jpg
> But, alas. Grabbed the wrong character.
> Ugly Jack remains loose, wafting his siren songs from longchamp store.
> 
> Is in element of fire, for 2017. So fire rooster year.
> Tastes as baked chicken, but with lion dances.(joke)
> Seriously, here is zodiac sign information:
> http://www.chinahighlights.com/travelguide/chinese-zodiac/facts.htm
> After 2016 mischief, as monkey year, rooster is most welcome.
> 
> He is enjoying clean bed, after warm & soapy bath.
> And some nice sunshine.
> View attachment 3569709
> 
> Glad your white bear had nice walkies.
> 
> Love this memory!
> Thanks for sharing.


Ugly Jack is wayyyy to sneaky and clever to get caught!  He is one hell of a demon. Probably not evem the mole rat exterminator could get him. 
Dog looks comfy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> If they have the bag in store I might even touch.
> 
> Hehehe. Thanks for checking the dimensions of the bag with me. Never heard of enabling on this island before.


I thought it was a very big bag so.... I had to check...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugly Jack is wayyyy to sneaky and clever to get caught!  He is one hell of a demon. Probably not evem the mole rat exterminator could get him.
> Dog looks comfy.


Sometimes I wonder if we really want him to get caght..


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> If they have the bag in store I might even touch.
> 
> Hehehe. Thanks for checking the dimensions of the bag with me. Never heard of enabling on this island before.



Well, it's good to try new things, right?
If we don't support the handbag industry, who will? Lol. 
Just doing our part to prop up the economy.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well, it's good to try new things, right?
> If we don't support the handbag industry, who will? Lol.
> Just doing our part to prop up the economy.


My thoughts exactly, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Sometimes I wonder if we really want him to get caght..


Hm. No?! 


Murphy47 said:


> Well, it's good to try new things, right?
> If we don't support the handbag industry, who will? Lol.
> Just doing our part to prop up the economy.


 Exactly!!! Someone has to di it, right?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. No?!
> 
> Exactly!!! Someone has to di it, right?


With the help of Ugly Jack being, in fact, the undercover Minister of Economy...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> With the help of Ugly Jack being, in fact, the undercover Minister of Economy...


 That's hysterical! But, you have a point here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That's hysterical! But, you have a point here.


See, we are feeling much better now....


----------



## remainsilly

Well, Ugly Jack whispers some sense.
Though in his sneaky, trickster way.
With shades of truth. And pretty lies.

So, probably, I should date him. 

----
And now, a butchered poetry moment.
With trail dog.
(apologies to Robert Frost)


_2 roads diverged into a wood...
And happy dog chose 1 with most trees, to pee upon.
Which made ALL the difference.
_


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Well, Ugly Jack whispers some sense.
> Though in his sneaky, trickster way.
> With shades of truth. And pretty lies.
> 
> So, probably, I should date him.
> 
> ----
> And now, a butchered poetry moment.
> With trail dog.
> (apologies to Robert Frost)
> View attachment 3570670
> 
> _2 roads diverged into a wood...
> And happy dog chose 1 with most trees, to pee upon.
> Which made ALL the difference.
> _



That is so dog like! He looks happy!!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> _2 roads diverged into a wood...
> And happy dog chose 1 with most trees, to pee upon.
> Which made ALL the difference._


Actually, I think Mr. Frost would approve... from what I've read, he was a pretty down-to-earth guy!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well, Ugly Jack whispers some sense.
> Though in his sneaky, trickster way.
> With shades of truth. And pretty lies.
> 
> So, probably, I should date him.
> 
> ----
> And now, a butchered poetry moment.
> With trail dog.
> (apologies to Robert Frost)
> View attachment 3570670
> 
> _2 roads diverged into a wood...
> And happy dog chose 1 with most trees, to pee upon.
> Which made ALL the difference._


When it comes to chosing trails - always let the dog do it. They have the better noses.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
You all know I am on a mission!
I have been looking at Longchamp Cuir and Foulonné on different sites and,  at the moment ,  the colour our lovely Ludmilla would like to add to her collection is not on sale anywhere.... for now.
But I know there are sites that are going to add models in the next days or weeks.
So, we haven't lost the battle yet...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> You all know I am on a mission!
> I have been looking at Longchamp Cuir and Foulonné on different sites and,  at the moment ,  the colour our lovely Ludmilla would like to add to her collection is not on sale anywhere.... for now.
> But I know there are sites that are going to add models in the next days or weeks.
> So, we haven't lost the battle yet...



Excellent news!
The sale must be on European sites only because I am finding nothing on this side of the pond.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent news!
> The sale must be on European sites only because I am finding nothing on this side of the pond.


It's the first day here, Murphy . Nothing special or interesting at the moment.
Ugly Jack can have a few days off.. We are all waiting for better prices...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> When it comes to chosing trails - always let the dog do it. They have the better noses.


Also, he climbs rocks as a mountain goat.
Compared to me, in clumping hiker boots.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's the first day here, Murphy . Nothing special or interesting at the moment.
> Ugly Jack can have a few days off.. We are all waiting for better prices...


Ooooh. Keeping my fingers crossed! I am very excited about my visit of the boutique tomorrow.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Also, he climbs rocks as a mountain goat.
> Compared to me, in clumping hiker boots.


He has 4 legs. That's why he can climb like a goat.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> You all know I am on a mission!
> I have been looking at Longchamp Cuir and Foulonné on different sites and,  at the moment ,  the colour our lovely Ludmilla would like to add to her collection is not on sale anywhere.... for now.
> But I know there are sites that are going to add models in the next days or weeks.
> So, we haven't lost the battle yet...


I wonder, if that clour goes on sale. So far only one Foulonné colour is on sale ( and already sold out).


----------



## remainsilly

Am being forced to eat nice lunch in restaurant today.
And received free merch. from travel company.
Bingo!

Also, my haircut disaster was sorted.
Using smartphone & lots of patience from stylist.
As we flipped through pictures. Endless pictures of heads.
And I tried to say helpful things. Instead of grabbing electric clippers, in Britanny Spears tantrum.
Bingo!

Steampunk rooster charm should arrive this week.
His tiny wings slow travel, probably.￼

Happy sale hunting!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> He has 4 legs. That's why he can climb like a goat.


And he is rocket-powered by blazing enthusiasm. About leaves, sticks, puddles--everything, really.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> And he is rocket-powered by blazing enthusiasm. About leaves, sticks, puddles--everything, really.



This is a good thing. 
Plus it keeps u on your toes.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I wonder, if that clour goes on sale. So far only one Foulonné colour is on sale ( and already sold out).


Yes that's it! Same with Cuir, only in red..
But it's only the beginning...
The brown bag you will see at the boutique tomorrow isn't part of the sale, so it should be available..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes that's it! Same with Cuir, only in red..
> But it's only the beginning...
> The brown bag you will see at the boutique tomorrow isn't part of the sale, so it should be available..



No pliages on sale on any site over here. 
A few Cuirs but already sold out at Neiman. 
The hunt is fun!


----------



## Murphy47

OMG. HARRODS prices are phenomenal compared to US. If I was in the market for one I'd scoop up two !!!!


----------



## bonniekir

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> You all know I am on a mission!
> I have been looking at Longchamp Cuir and Foulonné on different sites and,  at the moment ,  the colour our lovely Ludmilla would like to add to her collection is not on sale anywhere.... for now.
> But I know there are sites that are going to add models in the next days or weeks.
> So, we haven't lost the battle yet...


The Pliage cuir was a bag , I had a crush on!! Also because I like the nylon version! The cuir I liked was the size 40 cm / strap/ short handles and in the beginning it was labeled medium. I had a small bunch of them, because I liked the light bag , leather and that it was foldable  ..I kept 3 and my DILs enjoys the others ( hopefully.lol..)
Can you reveal what colour and size you are hunting for??


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Am being forced to eat nice lunch in restaurant today.
> And received free merch. from travel company.
> Bingo!
> 
> Also, my haircut disaster was sorted.
> Using smartphone & lots of patience from stylist.
> As we flipped through pictures. Endless pictures of heads.
> And I tried to say helpful things. Instead of grabbing electric clippers, in Britanny Spears tantrum.
> Bingo!
> 
> Steampunk rooster charm should arrive this week.
> His tiny wings slow travel, probably.￼
> 
> Happy sale hunting!


Yay on having a successful day!  Esp. on getting your hair sorted without doing a Britney.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> And he is rocket-powered by blazing enthusiasm. About leaves, sticks, puddles--everything, really.


I need some of his blazing enthusiasm for work. 


Mariapia said:


> Yes that's it! Same with Cuir, only in red..
> But it's only the beginning...
> The brown bag you will see at the boutique tomorrow isn't part of the sale, so it should be available..



Hmmm. Not sure about their men section. I fear this one is small to non existent. 



Murphy47 said:


> OMG. HARRODS prices are phenomenal compared to US. If I was in the market for one I'd scoop up two !!!!


The € prices of LC are much lower compared to the US. 



bonniekir said:


> The Pliage cuir was a bag , I had a crush on!! Also because I like the nylon version! The cuir I liked was the size 40 cm / strap/ short handles and in the beginning it was labeled medium. I had a small bunch of them, because I liked the light bag , leather and that it was foldable  ..I kept 3 and my DILs enjoys the others ( hopefully.lol..)
> Can you reveal what colour and size you are hunting for??



I love Cuir for its weight, too. Happy DILs!!! I am sure they are enjoying the bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on having a successful day!  Esp. on getting your hair sorted without doing a Britney.


Possibly combination of deadly ponies mr. fill n zip bag + converse zombie shoes = magical?


Sending brain & eyeball superpower, to help lc hunt!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Possibly combination of deadly ponies mr. fill n zip bag + converse zombie shoes = magical?
> View attachment 3571484
> 
> Sending brain & eyeball superpower, to help lc hunt!
> View attachment 3571489


Great outfit and bag!
The shoes are amazing too!


----------



## Mariapia

bonniekir said:


> The Pliage cuir was a bag , I had a crush on!! Also because I like the nylon version! The cuir I liked was the size 40 cm / strap/ short handles and in the beginning it was labeled medium. I had a small bunch of them, because I liked the light bag , leather and that it was foldable  ..I kept 3 and my DILs enjoys the others ( hopefully.lol..)
> Can you reveal what colour and size you are hunting for??


I am looking for a Navy Cuir ... a girl can dream....
That colour never goes on sale...
And a light brown one...I think I might find it but not now, too early to be part of the sales...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Possibly combination of deadly ponies mr. fill n zip bag + converse zombie shoes = magical?
> View attachment 3571484
> 
> Sending brain & eyeball superpower, to help lc hunt!
> View attachment 3571489


Definitely a magical outfit!! 



Mariapia said:


> I am looking for a Navy Cuir ... a girl can dream....
> That colour never goes on sale...
> And a light brown one...I think I might find it but not now, too early to be part of the sales...




As far as I know - the store at Heidelberg told me - the camel is going to be discontinued. So you might get lucky... AND before Christmas I saw a medium navy cuir on sale at a department store in Munich. Nothing is impossible!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I need some of his blazing enthusiasm for work.
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Not sure about their men section. I fear this one is small to non existent.
> 
> 
> The € prices of LC are much lower compared to the US.
> 
> 
> 
> I love Cuir for its weight, too. Happy DILs!!! I am sure they are enjoying the bags.


Be positive, Ludmilla!
If the boutique doesn't have the bag, they can order it for you. 

LC site has it too. Full price in tan, unfortunately. But there are  other sites that sell the brand and those try to sell as many bags as they can even if they have to lower their margin profit...close to the end of the sales period.
That's what I am waiting for.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Definitely a magical outfit!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know - the store at Heidelberg told me - the camel is going to be discontinued. So you might get lucky... AND before Christmas I saw a medium navy cuir on sale at a department store in Munich. Nothing is impossible!


The hunt is fun, and I agree, nothing is impossible!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Am being forced to eat nice lunch in restaurant today.
> And received free merch. from travel company.
> Bingo!
> 
> Also, my haircut disaster was sorted.
> Using smartphone & lots of patience from stylist.
> As we flipped through pictures. Endless pictures of heads.
> And I tried to say helpful things. Instead of grabbing electric clippers, in Britanny Spears tantrum.
> Bingo!
> 
> Steampunk rooster charm should arrive this week.
> His tiny wings slow travel, probably.￼
> 
> Happy sale hunting!


Glad that the haircut got itself sorted, *rs*. I never have much luck explaining to a stylist what I want. I just sort of wave my hands around and mumble a bit. Pictures don't help, since I generally choose pictures based on whether I think the lady in the photo is pretty... not whether she looks anything like me.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Possibly combination of deadly ponies mr. fill n zip bag + converse zombie shoes = magical?
> View attachment 3571484
> 
> Sending brain & eyeball superpower, to help lc hunt!
> View attachment 3571489


The shoes are *WONDERFUL*!!!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Glad that the haircut got itself sorted, *rs*. I never have much luck explaining to a stylist what I want. I just sort of wave my hands around and mumble a bit. Pictures don't help, since I generally choose pictures based on whether I think the lady in the photo is pretty... not whether she looks anything like me.



Me too!
Often I bring in a picture of Jane Fonda. 
As most hairstylists appear to be 12 these days, I never LEAVE looking like Jane Fonda. 
Currently I am growing the whole mess out. Would like to have blunt cut bob in manner of Anna Wintour without the bangs. 
Sadly I fear this will not happen as I do not have her budget.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Possibly combination of deadly ponies mr. fill n zip bag + converse zombie shoes = magical?
> View attachment 3571484
> 
> Sending brain & eyeball superpower, to help lc hunt!
> View attachment 3571489



Outstanding outfit. Very on point for the woman about town with hairy furbaby.


----------



## prepster

I was just at the Longchamp site and after being wooed by the sneakers (anyone tried them?) I have spent entirely too long at the Le Pliage Personalizer.  Oh the possibilities!  Black with pink lining, Green with yellow lining.  Where have I been?  How did I miss this?  It's a Prepster dream come true.  And so dangerously affordable...


----------



## Murphy47

prepster said:


> I was just at the Longchamp site and after being wooed by the sneakers (anyone tried them?) I have spent entirely too long at the Le Pliage Personalizer.  Oh the possibilities!  Black with pink lining, Green with yellow lining.  Where have I been?  How did I miss this?  It's a Prepster dream come true.  And so dangerously affordable...



Could be dangerous [emoji6]


----------



## prepster

Murphy47 said:


> Could be dangerous [emoji6]



I am venturing into the world outside Hermes...it's very exciting.  The funny part is that now a $2,000 bag seems like such a bargain.   There are some surprisingly nice bags out here!  I've been lured by Bally too, and Valextra and some terrific American makers like Shinola.


----------



## Murphy47

prepster said:


> I am venturing into the world outside Hermes...it's very exciting.  The funny part is that now a $2,000 bag seems like such a bargain.   There are some surprisingly nice bags out here!  I've been lured by Bally too, and Valextra and some terrific American makers like Shinola.



Diversity is key.
You can have waaaay more bags if they're not all H. 
Which terrific for junkies like us.


----------



## ElainePG

prepster said:


> I was just at the Longchamp site and after being wooed by the sneakers (anyone tried them?) I have spent entirely too long at the Le Pliage Personalizer.  Oh the possibilities!  Black with pink lining, Green with yellow lining.  Where have I been?  How did I miss this?  It's a Prepster dream come true.  And so dangerously affordable...


Just went over there and played around. I've got a couple of the personalized nylon bags already, but the leather ones (with the lining) were not up on the site previously, so there was never the option of choosing a lining. So much fun! I designed a really pretty bag... red with a pink lining... but I didn't go through with the purchase. It was certainly affordable, but I'm trying to limit my bag purchases this year. Sigh...


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Just went over there and played around. I've got a couple of the personalized nylon bags already, but the leather ones (with the lining) were not up on the site previously, so there was never the option of choosing a lining. So much fun! I designed a really pretty bag... red with a pink lining... but I didn't go through with the purchase. It was certainly affordable, but I'm trying to limit my bag purchases this year. Sigh...



Probably wise.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for shoe love, all.
Were a gift, some time ago. 
Obviously, from person who knows me too well.



ElainePG said:


> Glad that the haircut got itself sorted, *rs*. I never have much luck explaining to a stylist what I want. I just sort of wave my hands around and mumble a bit. Pictures don't help, since I generally choose pictures based on whether I think the lady in the photo is pretty... not whether she looks anything like me.


I did this, too.
UNTIL grew hair out for 6 months. And idiot cut my wavy, thick stuff into a sling bob.￼
Now photo MY hair. When I like it.
And include my own head in the stylist photo tour.
Tragic.


Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Often I bring in a picture of Jane Fonda.
> As most hairstylists appear to be 12 these days, I never LEAVE looking like Jane Fonda.
> Currently I am growing the whole mess out. Would like to have blunt cut bob in manner of Anna Wintour without the bangs.
> Sadly I fear this will not happen as I do not have her budget.


http://az616578.vo.msecnd.net/files...919-1326386940_annawintour_getty_650145a1.jpg
Cute cut! Agree, wispy or no bangs would be nice.
Though thick fringe is on trend this year. As are chili bowl cuts. And green haircolor.￼
Is your hair straight? Mine would need flat ironing & products to look as hers.
Which I won't do. And tell stylist immediately. To avoid any high-maintenance cut misunderstandings.


----------



## remainsilly

Wow. Custom colors & designing own lc.
Art in handbag form.
Did not know existed. Fun!


----------



## remainsilly

P.S. Burst into tears, looking at silver cat pendant. In jewelry store today.
Ah, awkward moments.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for shoe love, all.
> Were a gift, some time ago.
> Obviously, from person who knows me too well.
> 
> 
> I did this, too.
> UNTIL grew hair out for 6 months. And idiot cut my wavy, thick stuff into a sling bob.￼
> Now photo MY hair. When I like it.
> And include my own head in the stylist photo tour.
> Tragic.
> 
> http://az616578.vo.msecnd.net/files...919-1326386940_annawintour_getty_650145a1.jpg
> Cute cut! Agree, wispy or no bangs would be nice.
> Though thick fringe is on trend this year. As are chili bowl cuts. And green haircolor.￼
> Is your hair straight? Mine would need flat ironing & products to look as hers.
> Which I won't do. And tell stylist immediately. To avoid any high-maintenance cut misunderstandings.



Stylist has green hair. That's enough for me. 
Hair is pin straight except for spot at back of neck. 
Strands thin but there are many of them still, thankfully. 
Until I had kids I never left the house without perfect BIG hair. 
Now I  lucky if I can dry the back. 
My mom was a beautician for 20 years before she was a travel agent so I know some stuff about hair. 
Sling bob? Would this be the Kate Gosselin circa 2007? Now known as the "can I speak to your manager" cut?
Sooo not suitable to thick wavy hair as it would sproing everywhere. 
Light face framing layers, or a blunt cut, or the "Farrah" if you use a blow dryer. 
I have ditched so many stylists that insist after 5 minutes they know my hair better than me.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> P.S. Burst into tears, looking at silver cat pendant. In jewelry store today.
> Ah, awkward moments.



 I've done that too.


----------



## Murphy47

Morning fellow islanders! I am in the emergency department of the local hospital as hubbie has nasty cough that caused me some concern. 
In addition to lack of lovely bags to keep me occupied, there is this lovely sign. 


It is a mo smoking sign: ATTACHED to an ASH TRAY. 
Hilarious. 
Hopefully we will be seen soon. I hate being around germy people.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Morning fellow islanders! I am in the emergency department of the local hospital as hubbie has nasty cough that caused me some concern.
> In addition to lack of lovely bags to keep me occupied, there is this lovely sign.
> View attachment 3572030
> 
> It is a mo smoking sign: ATTACHED to an ASH TRAY.
> Hilarious.
> Hopefully we will be seen soon. I hate being around germy people.


Good morning, Murphy! I am on the train to work. This sign is hilarious.  Best wishes to you and hubbie!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> P.S. Burst into tears, looking at silver cat pendant. In jewelry store today.
> Ah, awkward moments.


----------



## Ludmilla

prepster said:


> I was just at the Longchamp site and after being wooed by the sneakers (anyone tried them?) I have spent entirely too long at the Le Pliage Personalizer.  Oh the possibilities!  Black with pink lining, Green with yellow lining.  Where have I been?  How did I miss this?  It's a Prepster dream come true.  And so dangerously affordable...





ElainePG said:


> Just went over there and played around. I've got a couple of the personalized nylon bags already, but the leather ones (with the lining) were not up on the site previously, so there was never the option of choosing a lining. So much fun! I designed a really pretty bag... red with a pink lining... but I didn't go through with the purchase. It was certainly affordable, but I'm trying to limit my bag purchases this year. Sigh...



I would totally do a customised Cuir, if they offered golden hardware.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Stylist has green hair. That's enough for me.
> Hair is pin straight except for spot at back of neck.
> Strands thin but there are many of them still, thankfully.
> Until I had kids I never left the house without perfect BIG hair.
> Now I  lucky if I can dry the back.
> My mom was a beautician for 20 years before she was a travel agent so I know some stuff about hair.
> Sling bob? Would this be the Kate Gosselin circa 2007? Now known as the "can I speak to your manager" cut?
> Sooo not suitable to thick wavy hair as it would sproing everywhere.
> Light face framing layers, or a blunt cut, or the "Farrah" if you use a blow dryer.
> I have ditched so many stylists that insist after 5 minutes they know my hair better than me.


I don't trust hair stylists. That's why I have long hair without any cut. A friend (who is a hair stylist cuts them once in a year.
Here, hair stylists have hair that I call "exploded badger". Short hair standing in all directions and dyed in black and a pop colour like purple.


----------



## Mariapia

prepster said:


> I am venturing into the world outside Hermes...it's very exciting.  The funny part is that now a $2,000 bag seems like such a bargain.   There are some surprisingly nice bags out here!  I've been lured by Bally too, and Valextra and some terrific American makers like Shinola.


A few Valextra bags on monnierfreres.fr at the moment, 60% off!


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> Just went over there and played around. I've got a couple of the personalized nylon bags already, but the leather ones (with the lining) were not up on the site previously, so there was never the option of choosing a lining. So much fun! I designed a really pretty bag... red with a pink lining... but I didn't go through with the purchase. It was certainly affordable, but I'm trying to limit my bag purchases this year. Sigh...


I do the same on Nike store! It's so much fun....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> P.S. Burst into tears, looking at silver cat pendant. In jewelry store today.
> Ah, awkward moments.


I know, I know, remainsilly...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Morning fellow islanders! I am in the emergency department of the local hospital as hubbie has nasty cough that caused me some concern.
> In addition to lack of lovely bags to keep me occupied, there is this lovely sign.
> View attachment 3572030
> 
> It is a mo smoking sign: ATTACHED to an ASH TRAY.
> Hilarious.
> Hopefully we will be seen soon. I hate being around germy people.


How is your husband, Murphy? 
Lots of people caught the flu here. A very contagious and nasty virus this year.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I don't trust hair stylists. That's why I have long hair without any cut. A friend (who is a hair stylist cuts them once in a year.
> Here, hair stylists have hair that I call "exploded badger". Short hair standing in all directions and dyed in black and a pop colour like purple.


True!
My ex hairdresser was like that! Her clothes were also very special....


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> I don't trust hair stylists. That's why I have long hair without any cut. A friend (who is a hair stylist cuts them once in a year.
> Here, hair stylists have hair that I call "exploded badger". Short hair standing in all directions and dyed in black and a pop colour like purple.



 You're describing the stylists in my neighborhood too. "Exploded badger"--yes, that's it!  I also wear my hair long and straight and cut it (usually myself) once a year. Such a simple life.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Morning fellow islanders! I am in the emergency department of the local hospital as hubbie has nasty cough that caused me some concern.
> In addition to lack of lovely bags to keep me occupied, there is this lovely sign.
> View attachment 3572030
> 
> It is a mo smoking sign: ATTACHED to an ASH TRAY.
> Hilarious.
> Hopefully we will be seen soon. I hate being around germy people.



I'm so sorry about your husband! Is he better? Whenever I take DH to the hospital....<sigh>...it's hours of terror that seems to follow me all week.  

That sign is hysterical. I guess they want smokers to snub out their butts in the ashtray--and not leave them on the ground--before they come closer to the hospital. They're probably counting on the fact that smokers will take notice of an available ashtray before they notice a sign. Still it is ironic.

Hope everything is well for your DH!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> True!
> My ex hairdresser was like that! Her clothes were also very special....





BigPurseSue said:


> You're describing the stylists in my neighborhood too. "Exploded badger"--yes, that's it!  I also wear my hair long and straight and cut it (usually myself) once a year. Such a simple life.



Hmmm. Maybe this haircut is a special feature of hair stylists? 
@BigPurseSue - I do cut my hair myself, too. Most of time I need to visit my friend afterwards. Because it has several awkward lengths. Yep. I have long hair, because I am lazy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Maybe this haircut is a special feature of hair stylists?
> @BigPurseSue - I do cut my hair myself, too. Most of time I need to visit my friend afterwards. Because it has several awkward lengths. Yep. I have long hair, because I am lazy.


I don't know about the hairdressers in your area but in mine, they ALL have very trendy first names...
Not their real ones in my opinion...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I don't trust hair stylists. That's why I have long hair without any cut. A friend (who is a hair stylist cuts them once in a year.
> Here, hair stylists have hair that I call "exploded badger". Short hair standing in all directions and dyed in black and a pop colour like purple.



I have seen this hairstyle. 
Didn't know it had a name. [emoji24]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> How is your husband, Murphy?
> Lots of people caught the flu here. A very contagious and nasty virus this year.



Oldest DD came back from London with nasty virus. Shared it with hubbie apparently. Just needed some meds. 
Never saw doctor. Hubbie stomped out of waiting room after 4 hours. Can't blame him. Ridiculous wait times.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry about your husband! Is he better? Whenever I take DH to the hospital....<sigh>...it's hours of terror that seems to follow me all week.
> 
> That sign is hysterical. I guess they want smokers to snub out their butts in the ashtray--and not leave them on the ground--before they come closer to the hospital. They're probably counting on the fact that smokers will take notice of an available ashtray before they notice a sign. Still it is ironic.
> 
> Hope everything is well for your DH!



I wish that was the case. I smoke and I can't stand people who leave butts everywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't know about the hairdressers in your area but in mine, they ALL have very trendy first names...
> Not their real ones in my opinion...


I have no idea about their names. 


Murphy47 said:


> I have seen this hairstyle.
> Didn't know it had a name. [emoji24]


Hehehe. Well, I do not know how this hairstyle is called officially. 


Murphy47 said:


> Oldest DD came back from London with nasty virus. Shared it with hubbie apparently. Just needed some meds.
> Never saw doctor. Hubbie stomped out of waiting room after 4 hours. Can't blame him. Ridiculous wait times.


I am very happy, that your hubbie is fine. Ugh. Waiting hours. Don't know why they have to be this ridiculous all over the world.
Did you get a bear charm from your Londoners? Or only a nasty virus for hubbie?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have no idea about their names.
> 
> Hehehe. Well, I do not know how this hairstyle is called officially.
> 
> I am very happy, that your hubbie is fine. Ugh. Waiting hours. Don't know why they have to be this ridiculous all over the world.
> Did you get a bear charm from your Londoners? Or only a nasty virus for hubbie?



Only nasty virus. 
They did bring me back a lovely ornament from Bath. 
Prepping for ice storm here today. 
Wish it was spring.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sling bob? Would this be the Kate Gosselin circa 2007? Now known as the "can I speak to your manager" cut?
> Sooo not suitable to thick wavy hair as it would sproing everywhere.


Insane. Was flying daily then--wearing headset with uncontrolled, massive hair slings drove me nuts. New stylist, 2-3 days later, fixed it.


Murphy47 said:


> It is a mo smoking sign: ATTACHED to an ASH TRAY.
> Hilarious.


Wonder if we are given these "gems of wtf" to help ease hard things?
Gifts from the moron gods. 
When most needed.
Hope hubby improves. Flu is bad here, too.
Had my dance with its coughing nonsense. As did man.



Ludmilla said:


> Here, hair stylists have hair that I call "exploded badger". Short hair standing in all directions and dyed in black and a pop colour like purple.


Exploding badger--brilliant
I should ask for this:
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2016/04/04/23/32D3BFB900000578-3522359-image-a-1_1459808076714.jpg
My current stylist refuses to bleach hair to very popular silver-blue tone. 
Because says process destroys it. And not worth risking her reputation to do.
Like her.￼￼ Has red hair & a normal name.


Ludmilla said:


> Yep. I have long hair, because I am lazy.


Ironic--same reason I have short hair!


----------



## remainsilly

Ornament from Bath?!
photo......


----------



## remainsilly

Good to see many island newcomers.
Many already known, elsewhere in forums. 
Hello!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ornament from Bath?!
> photo......





Shop owner assured girls it's virtually unbreakable. Made in manner of old timey fishing float. Very cool.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Good to see many island newcomers.
> Many already known, elsewhere in forums.
> Hello!



Yes, welcome ladies to our fair island. 
We have fantastical times, awesome parties and some lovely bags. 
Best thread on the forum!!


----------



## millivanilli

Hi, my Router won't work any more, so just a guick " hello".

 Hope everybody is ok?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest DD came back from London with nasty virus. Shared it with hubbie apparently. Just needed some meds.
> Never saw doctor. Hubbie stomped out of waiting room after 4 hours. Can't blame him. Ridiculous wait times.


It's the same here. People wait for hours. 
Your DD must have caught the flu in London. 
Nothing to do really, just take paracetamol, drink a lot and have rest. 
And next year.... think about the vaccine...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's the same here. People wait for hours.
> Your DD must have caught the flu in London.
> Nothing to do really, just take paracetamol, drink a lot and have rest.
> And next year.... think about the vaccine...



He GOT the vaccine. Prolly what's making him so aggravated.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Maybe this haircut is a special feature of hair stylists?
> @BigPurseSue - I do cut my hair myself, too. Most of time I need to visit my friend afterwards. Because it has several awkward lengths. Yep. I have long hair, because I am lazy.


Ludmilla....Today is Thursday..
Did you go to the boutique?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> He GOT the vaccine. Prolly what's making him so aggravated.


When did he get it?
Here lots of people got it too late. I mean you have to wait about two weeks after the shot to be protected from the virus. 
Doctors ( they are on TV all day at the moment because of that epidemics) say that if you got the vaccine and yet catch the flu, it will be .... a light version of the disease.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> When did he get it?
> Here lots of people got it too late. I mean you have to wait about two weeks after the shot to be protected from the virus.
> Doctors ( they are on TV all day at the moment because of that epidemics) say that if you got the vaccine and yet catch the flu, it will be .... a light version of the disease.



Last October. 
Like all shots, sometimes they work sometimes they don't.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3572294
> 
> Shop owner assured girls it's virtually unbreakable. Made in manner of old timey fishing float. Very cool.


Lovely!
Green so captures UK, too.
A hobby of man's = glassblowing.
Showed your photo--what he added, for more how-made info.:




Murphy47 said:


> Last October.
> Like all shots, sometimes they work sometimes they don't.


Viruses mutate. And become resistant to current vaccines.
Smart viruses.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Lovely!
> Green so captures UK, too.
> A hobby of man's = glassblowing.
> Showed your photo--what he added, for more how-made info.:
> View attachment 3572394
> 
> 
> Viruses mutate. And become resistant to current vaccines.
> Smart viruses.


Or it's something else like bronchitis.. which is tough but still different from the flu...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wonder if we are given these "gems of wtf" to help ease hard things?
> Gifts from the moron gods.
> When most needed.


Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3572294
> 
> Shop owner assured girls it's virtually unbreakable. Made in manner of old timey fishing float. Very cool.


This is very very cool, Murphy. What a great gift!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla....Today is Thursday..
> Did you go to the boutique?


No new bag, ladies. They has the men Foulonné I was eyeing. But, it is really too small. Well, at least too small to justify it as a replacement for my Pliage. Very very pretty, but the handles are too short to fit well over my shoulder.  I was sensible. And after dropping a 530€ bag from the Mystery line to the floor I left the store. 
I have new bag charms, though!


----------



## Ludmilla

Want to say Hello to all the new ladies on the island, too!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No new bag, ladies. They has the men Foulonné I was eyeing. But, it is really too small. Well, at least too small to justify it as a replacement for my Pliage. Very very pretty, but the handles are too short to fit well over my shoulder.  I was sensible. And after dropping a 530€ bag from the Mystery line to the floor I left the store.
> I have new bag charms, though!
> View attachment 3572518
> 
> View attachment 3572522


Soooooo pretty!
Squirrel--for your clever & popular thread?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/squirrel-support.953581/
Fox = perfect for you. Great choice.￼

Congratulations on resisting bag.
Ugly Jack loses this round.


----------



## remainsilly

Vicster & I went adventuring.
With the gripfast boots. (Omg, steel toes rock--for us clumsy ones.￼￼)


Ugly Jack won his round with me over wallet color debate.


Then, we stopped for tasty snack.


More later.


----------



## remainsilly

More(now that it's "later"):
Someone waiting when returned home.


Mutant-swollen-head swarovski rooster.
Hmm.
Is gi-normous!
But, spy bear says, "No. Do not return my new friend. He matches your poppy red mulberry bayswater perfectly."
They're plotting New Year hijinks & whatnot. And where to find chicken-sized trenchcoats...

And, Ugly Jack made me buy *both* wallet colors.
Because liked both.￼￼
Tragic.


Thanks for sharing in my bizarre wanderings.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Soooooo pretty!
> Squirrel--for your clever & popular thread?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/squirrel-support.953581/
> Fox = perfect for you. Great choice.￼
> 
> Congratulations on resisting bag.
> Ugly Jack loses this round.


Thank you for the charm compliments. The squirrel already has a new home. Going to post later. 


remainsilly said:


> Vicster & I went adventuring.
> With the gripfast boots. (Omg, steel toes rock--for us clumsy ones.￼￼)
> View attachment 3572733
> 
> Ugly Jack won his round with me over wallet color debate.
> View attachment 3572742
> 
> Then, we stopped for tasty snack.
> View attachment 3572750
> 
> More later.





remainsilly said:


> More(now that it's "later"):
> Someone waiting when returned home.
> View attachment 3572861
> 
> Mutant-swollen-head swarovski rooster.
> Hmm.
> Is gi-normous!
> But, spy bear says, "No. Do not return my new friend. He matches your poppy red mulberry bayswater perfectly."
> They're plotting New Year hijinks & whatnot. And where to find chicken-sized trenchcoats...
> 
> And, Ugly Jack made me buy *both* wallet colors.
> Because liked both.￼￼
> Tragic.
> View attachment 3572863
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my bizarre wanderings.


Oooh - this is a perfect read for my breakfast tea.  You had tons of adventures. I just love the place where you found your tasty snack(s). Looks so cosy! Vic looks like she loves that place, too. 

Hehehe. No wonder Ugly Jack was silent... He was busy with you! Your new wallets are amazing! I like their silver button. Silver buttons are cool!

Hehehe. Yes, rooster looks ginormous. But what can you do, if the bear already befriended him?!


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> Vicster & I went adventuring.
> With the gripfast boots. (Omg, steel toes rock--for us clumsy ones.￼￼)
> View attachment 3572733
> 
> Ugly Jack won his round with me over wallet color debate.
> View attachment 3572742
> 
> Then, we stopped for tasty snack.
> View attachment 3572750
> 
> More later.


Really love your bag!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No new bag, ladies. They has the men Foulonné I was eyeing. But, it is really too small. Well, at least too small to justify it as a replacement for my Pliage. Very very pretty, but the handles are too short to fit well over my shoulder.  I was sensible. And after dropping a 530€ bag from the Mystery line to the floor I left the store.
> I have new bag charms, though!
> View attachment 3572518
> 
> View attachment 3572522


What beautiful bag charms, Ludmilla! Where did you get them?
Funny how when we see a bag IRL, it isn't attracting any more. Sometimes it's the size or the colour or the handles that we don't like.
The Mystery is a lovely bag but much too expensive. My local boutique didn't order it because she said it wouldn't sell.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> More(now that it's "later"):
> Someone waiting when returned home.
> View attachment 3572861
> 
> Mutant-swollen-head swarovski rooster.
> Hmm.
> Is gi-normous!
> But, spy bear says, "No. Do not return my new friend. He matches your poppy red mulberry bayswater perfectly."
> They're plotting New Year hijinks & whatnot. And where to find chicken-sized trenchcoats...
> 
> And, Ugly Jack made me buy *both* wallet colors.
> Because liked both.￼￼
> Tragic.
> View attachment 3572863
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my bizarre wanderings.


It seems that the bear and the rooster have become friends
I agree with the bear, your red Mulb deserves a treat...
As for the wallets.... I have no words. They are just wow!


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Really love your bag!!!


Hi msd_bags!
As promised, I am coming back to you.
The Alexander Mc Queen satchel is on sale on monnierfreres.
It's the mini ( not the small) in fuschia. Adorable !
Around €500.... with an extra 15 % off until Sunday 15 Th  
Thought you could be interested...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What beautiful bag charms, Ludmilla! Where did you get them?
> Funny how when we see a bag IRL, it isn't attracting any more. Sometimes it's the size or the colour or the handles that we don't like.
> The Mystery is a lovely bag but much too expensive. My local boutique didn't order it because she said it wouldn't sell.


I found those charms on amazon. Thank you so much for your compliment. 
Yes, I was a bit disappointed, yesterday. The Foulonné leather is more durable than the Cuir leather and a replacement for my Pliage would have been very cool. But, oh well, i think I can live with this ourcome, too. 

The Mystery line is very nice. Esp. The rosegold hardware.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ugh. Thanks to the storm it took me 3,5 hours to get to work. A tree (or several of them) destroyed the catenary. Had to take a bus and the subway and then the train again. 
Ms Foulonné was with me. Dressed up with her new charm.


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Hi msd_bags!
> As promised, I am coming back to you.
> The Alexander Mc Queen satchel is on sale on monnierfreres.
> It's the mini ( not the small) in fuschia. Adorable !
> Around €500.... with an extra 15 % off until Sunday 15 Th
> Thought you could be interested...



Thanks for the info Mariapia! Maybe my wallet is happy that it's the small ( not mini) I'm interested in? [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Thanks to the storm it took me 3,5 hours to get to work. A tree (or several of them) destroyed the catenary. Had to take a bus and the subway and then the train again.
> Ms Foulonné was with me. Dressed up with her new charm.
> View attachment 3573197



Ugh. What a hassle. Glad you made it safely. 
Love your charms!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Thanks to the storm it took me 3,5 hours to get to work. A tree (or several of them) destroyed the catenary. Had to take a bus and the subway and then the train again.
> Ms Foulonné was with me. Dressed up with her new charm.
> View attachment 3573197


Same here! Lots of wind everywhere, power failures in some areas, delayed trains and flights, the whole thing
Miss Foulonné and her glorious charm must have brought you some comfort  throughout the ordeal.
I hope everything will be back to normal soon, Ludmilla, and that you will enjoy a peaceful weekend at home, far from railway, subway and bus stations!
I am going to have a look at bag charms on Amazon right now.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the info Mariapia! Maybe my wallet is happy that it's the small ( not mini) I'm interested in? [emoji6]


Then my mission isn't over, msd_ bags 
I am still on the hunt...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Thanks to the storm it took me 3,5 hours to get to work. A tree (or several of them) destroyed the catenary. Had to take a bus and the subway and then the train again.
> Ms Foulonné was with me. Dressed up with her new charm.
> View attachment 3573197


My boutique has the same lovely bag ( full price) and... and a red one on sale.  ( €197)


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ugh. What a hassle. Glad you made it safely.
> Love your charms!





Mariapia said:


> Same here! Lots of wind everywhere, power failures in some areas, delayed trains and flights, the whole thing
> Miss Foulonné and her glorious charm must have brought you some comfort  throughout the ordeal.
> I hope everything will be back to normal soon, Ludmilla, and that you will enjoy a peaceful weekend at home, far from railway, subway and bus stations!
> I am going to have a look at bag charms on Amazon right now.



Trying to get home right now. Hopefully, everything is back to almost normal...  Yes, having a nice bag around to keep you company is a great thing while being surrounded by chaos. 
Are you all safe and sound? No storm no tons of snow?
Stay warm and safe, ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My boutique has the same lovely bag ( full price) and... and a red one on sale.  ( €197)


Oooh. The bag I have bought in Heidelberg? In red? Ooooooh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oooh. The bag I have bought in Heidelberg? In red? Ooooooh.


Miss Foulonné in red!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I just love the place where you found your tasty snack(s).


 Thanks.
French-style cafe. Seemed appropriate--& had pastries.


msd_bags said:


> Really love your bag!!!


Thanks.￼
She's tremendously easy to fling about near dangerous foods. And then wipe clean.


Mariapia said:


> As for the wallets.... I have no words. They are just wow!


Thanks￼
Told my sa HAD to buy rouge grenat. Because you said so.￼￼ 
2 layers of collonil leather gel, so far. And adding waterstop spray.


Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Thanks to the storm it took me 3,5 hours to get to work. A tree (or several of them) destroyed the catenary. Had to take a bus and the subway and then the train again.
> Ms Foulonné was with me. Dressed up with her new charm.
> View attachment 3573197


We have lighter storms. Yours sounds bad.￼
Squirrel is soooooo perfect with that brown tone!! Matches hardware, too.
(I see background owls￼)


----------



## millivanilli

just sneaking in as my router won't work still- amazing news: no router wants to be placed under (!) wet shoes and getting soaken wet. Bet you didnt know that as obviously Mr  " I earn my money with IT" was totally clueless about these special needs a router might have.. ....

Speaking of hait and Anna W hairstyle and hairstylist: I found one. Anyone joining me to Beirut?



Pro: this is an international flight so duty free + tax reduced bags
Con: Beirut is famous for its overwehlming beutiful women. I'd come back with a new bag and a hughe inferiority complex I'd need 20 hours counseling at least. One hour is appr 60 Euros, 20*60...minus the tax saving.. well it would work.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> No new bag, ladies. They has the men Foulonné I was eyeing. But, it is really too small. Well, at least too small to justify it as a replacement for my Pliage. Very very pretty, but the handles are too short to fit well over my shoulder.  I was sensible. And after dropping a 530€ bag from the Mystery line to the floor I left the store.
> I have new bag charms, though!
> View attachment 3572518
> 
> View attachment 3572522


Love, love, looooooooove the fox charm, *Ludmilla*! Too cute for words. Very, um, foxy.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> More(now that it's "later"):
> Someone waiting when returned home.
> View attachment 3572861
> 
> Mutant-swollen-head swarovski rooster.
> Hmm.
> Is gi-normous!
> But, spy bear says, "No. Do not return my new friend. He matches your poppy red mulberry bayswater perfectly."
> They're plotting New Year hijinks & whatnot. And where to find chicken-sized trenchcoats...
> 
> And, Ugly Jack made me buy *both* wallet colors.
> Because liked both.￼￼
> Tragic.
> View attachment 3572863
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my bizarre wanderings.


Oh, dear. I anticipate trouble when Bear & Rooster get together after lights-out. Lock up the cupcakes.
Wallets are absolutely gorgeous. Wear in good health.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Foulonné in red!


I saw Mr Foulonné (the bag I wanted as Pliage replacement) in red. I guess it is the same leather and shade. It was verylovely. Are you thinking about adding another red bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> just sneaking in as my router won't work still- amazing news: no router wants to be placed under (!) wet shoes and getting soaken wet. Bet you didnt know that as obviously Mr  " I earn my money with IT" was totally clueless about these special needs a router might have.. ....
> 
> Speaking of hait and Anna W hairstyle and hairstylist: I found one. Anyone joining me to Beirut?
> 
> 
> 
> Pro: this is an international flight so duty free + tax reduced bags
> Con: Beirut is famous for its overwehlming beutiful women. I'd come back with a new bag and a hughe inferiority complex I'd need 20 hours counseling at least. One hour is appr 60 Euros, 20*60...minus the tax saving.. well it would work.



 Your post made me laugh so hard. Esp. the router part - although it is not really funny at all. Wet shoes on electronics?  
Hehehe. Your Beirut rationalisation is good work. Bag part sounds very promising.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Love, love, looooooooove the fox charm, *Ludmilla*! Too cute for words. Very, um, foxy.


Thank you, Elaine. Poor Foxy has not found a bag if its own, yet. Going to take a close look at my wardrobe ornament bags. Maybe I wear them more often with a cute charm?


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly - I cannot quote your post? 
Thank you for the charm love.  I like to add charms to LC zippers, because they are so small. Charms make them easier to grab. 
(Hehehe. Yes. Owl post was waiting for me when I finally showed up at the office. )
Storm is better now - I returned home without any huge problems.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Murphy47 - how is your hubbie doing?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> @Murphy47 - how is your hubbie doing?



Better. 
Been forbidden to return to work until next week. 
Temperature peaked at 102F. Lower now. 
Cough heinous so am following him around with can of disinfectant spray.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Better.
> Been forbidden to return to work until next week.
> Temperature peaked at 102F. Lower now.
> Cough heinous so am following him around with can of disinfectant spray.


Oh dear. I hope he gets well soon! Hehe. Disinfectant spray? Totally understand this. I have one at work and at home. And I have no fear using it.  Stay healthy!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear. I hope he gets well soon! Hehe. Disinfectant spray? Totally understand this. I have one at work and at home. And I have no fear using it.  Stay healthy!



Doctor gave preventive meds for myself and youngest DD as we are in close proximity. Oldest DD already had it and has been sent to grandmas to avoid getting it again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I saw Mr Foulonné (the bag I wanted as Pliage replacement) in red. I guess it is the same leather and shade. It was verylovely. Are you thinking about adding another red bag?


No, I bought two already
The red Foulonné is exactly like the one you have bought but in red. A red like my Postina....or close.
It's not a man's bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Doctor gave preventive meds for myself and youngest DD as we are in close proximity. Oldest DD already had it and has been sent to grandmas to avoid getting it again.


Very wise doctor!
Your husband needs a good rest, Murphy, and I'm sure he will recover quickly with you taking good care of him.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Very wise doctor!
> Your husband needs a good rest, Murphy, and I'm sure he will recover quickly with you taking good care of him.



Thanks!
Luckily he has not recovered enough to suggest the naught nurse scenario. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> Luckily he has not recovered enough to suggest the naught nurse scenario. Lol.


I can see the naughty nurse scenario is international!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Elaine. Poor Foxy has not found a bag if its own, yet. Going to take a close look at my wardrobe ornament bags. Maybe I wear them more often with a cute charm?


I believe that in Japan, foxes are considered to be good luck. I don't say this to help you choose a bag for Mr. Fox... perhaps he simply needs to be carried on days when you especially need some extra luck?


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Better.
> Been forbidden to return to work until next week.
> Temperature peaked at 102F. Lower now.
> Cough heinous so am following him around with can of disinfectant spray.


Oh, dear. That's a very high temperature. I'm glad he's not out delivering parcels. 
However if you're following him from room to room, that sounds as though he's not in bed.
Where he probably belongs.
Is he at least napping on the sofa? With something large and heavy on top of him, so he will stay put?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Oh, dear. I anticipate trouble when Bear & Rooster get together after lights-out. Lock up the cupcakes.
> Wallets are absolutely gorgeous. Wear in good health.


Thanks.￼
Several layers of collonil waterstop & gel later, dogon duos are go!
Black one in the vicster.￼
And *ginormous *rooster attached to vic handle--year of the rooster WILL notice my efforts!
Red bays launching out of wardrobe soon.￼
(omg, miss old mulberry's bags/leathers!)


Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly - I cannot quote your post?
> Thank you for the charm love.  I like to add charms to LC zippers, because they are so small. Charms make them easier to grab.
> (Hehehe. Yes. Owl post was waiting for me when I finally showed up at the office. )
> Storm is better now - I returned home without any huge problems.


 No idea about quoting issue? Blame the storms.
Brilliant plan!
My horse button & black cord jumble still works, on deadly ponies zipper.
But definitely would love a regular/daily un-ginormous-rooster charm for mr. fill n zip. Teeeeeeeeeny zipper.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Doctor gave preventive meds for myself and youngest DD as we are in close proximity. Oldest DD already had it and has been sent to grandmas to avoid getting it again.


This sounds like the hell of a virus! 


Mariapia said:


> No, I bought two already
> The red Foulonné is exactly like the one you have bought but in red. A red like my Postina....or close.
> It's not a man's bag.



The SA of my boutique was very surprised that LC advertises the Foulonné I checked out on Thursday as a mens' bag. "Show me the man who is wearing this kind of bag", she said.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> Luckily he has not recovered enough to suggest the naught nurse scenario. Lol.





Mariapia said:


> I can see the naughty nurse scenario is international!


The naughty nurse must be a mens' dream everywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> I believe that in Japan, foxes are considered to be good luck. I don't say this to help you choose a bag for Mr. Fox... perhaps he simply needs to be carried on days when you especially need some extra luck?


Good idea. I did not know that foxes are considered good luck in Japan. Here, they have not the best reputation.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.￼
> Several layers of collonil waterstop & gel later, dogon duos are go!
> Black one in the vicster.￼
> And *ginormous *rooster attached to vic handle--year of the rooster WILL notice my efforts!
> Red bays launching out of wardrobe soon.￼
> (omg, miss old mulberry's bags/leathers!)
> No idea about quoting issue? Blame the storms.
> Brilliant plan!
> My horse button & black cord jumble still works, on deadly ponies zipper.
> But definitely would love a regular/daily un-ginormous-rooster charm for mr. fill n zip. Teeeeeeeeeny zipper.


I bet you will find the perfect charm for that bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds like the hell of a virus!
> 
> 
> The SA of my boutique was very surprised that LC advertises the Foulonné I checked out on Thursday as a mens' bag. "Show me the man who is wearing this kind of bag", she said.


Your SA is absolutely right! 
I have never seen a man carry this kind of bag. 
In my city, men rarely wear bags, except for young ones who carry messenger bags like Easpaks or Nikes.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The naughty nurse must be a mens' dream everywhere.


Funny because I don't think ladies fantasize about male nurses or doctors  anywhere...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good idea. I did not know that foxes are considered good luck in Japan. Here, they have not the best reputation.


I am going to attach my fur fox charm to my Postina today...
I sure need a lucky charm ..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Funny because I don't think ladies fantasize about male nurses or doctors  anywhere...



Nope. 
I NEVER fantasized about George Clooney on ER. 
Or Rob Lowe on Code Black.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Funny because I don't think ladies fantasize about male nurses or doctors  anywhere...


If the doctor is George Clooney......


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope.
> I NEVER fantasized about George Clooney on ER.
> Or Rob Lowe on Code Black.


Hehehe. Read your post just now.  Hmmm. George C. became hotter after ER in my opinion.  Admittedly, he is the only "doctor" I would fantasise about. Although he has to leave the hospital before. Hospitals are just plain unsexy. (As are those white and green clothes doctors wear.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your SA is absolutely right!
> I have never seen a man carry this kind of bag.
> In my city, men rarely wear bags, except for young ones who carry messenger bags like Easpaks or Nikes.


I see man men carrying bags. But, those are messengers or briefcases.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy today. We got more snow. But, it won't last. Too warm for that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Please post a pic! 


Mariapia said:


> I am going to attach my fur fox charm to my Postina today...
> I sure need a lucky charm ..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Please post a pic!


Here we go!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3574068
> 
> Here we go!


And another pic ... Difficult to catch the fur colours....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nope.
> I NEVER fantasized about George Clooney on ER.
> Or Rob Lowe on Code Black.


Neither did I, of course,... I have never watched ER! 
I am a hypochondriac...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3574029
> 
> 
> Oak Lexy today. We got more snow. But, it won't last. Too warm for that.


Don't complain about the warmth, Ludmilla...
Next week we are going to face polar temperatures and Miss Lexy will need fur charms to keep her warm...


----------



## millivanilli

don't drive Ludmilla. Over here we have Blitzeis.

Ladies, keep the execandy coming, please.

The router works again (don't knwo exactly what my husband did but it works).

Get well soon to all poor sick husbands and daughters!

I for myself had to face a very very VERY unpleasant truth (I actually knew would jump directly into my face but kept ignoring) which means a total change for me. From now on you may want to call me official SAHM. Or from 1st of April, I have to complete a few trainings. Then I'll need you to feed me with eyecandy.

Not in the very best mood, so. Seems that all roosters I did not send to slaugherhouse have a sort of hardcore dementia. Hey, wake up roosters in heaven, it's me, NOT eating you, so you probably should do something in the year of the rooster, shouldn't you?

Will keep silence the next days as this is how I work around hard times- I become silent. Just wanted to let you know and give you a hug


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> don't drive Ludmilla. Over here we have Blitzeis.
> 
> Ladies, keep the execandy coming, please.
> 
> The router works again (don't knwo exactly what my husband did but it works).
> 
> Get well soon to all poor sick husbands and daughters!
> 
> I for myself had to face a very very VERY unpleasant truth (I actually knew would jump directly into my face but kept ignoring) which means a total change for me. From now on you may want to call me official SAHM. Or from 1st of April, I have to complete a few trainings. Then I'll need you to feed me with eyecandy.
> 
> Not in the very best mood, so. Seems that all roosters I did not send to slaugherhouse have a sort of hardcore dementia. Hey, wake up roosters in heaven, it's me, NOT eating you, so you probably should do something in the year of the rooster, shouldn't you?
> 
> Will keep silence the next days as this is how I work around hard times- I become silent. Just wanted to let you know and give you a hug


Oh, I am so sorry, millivanilli! 
I don't why but I am sure the rooster won't let you down.
You are so full of energy and love that kind of job so much that there are employers out there looking forward to hiring someone like you.
You will see, you won't stay at home, very long!
Trust yourself and all the roosters on the planet and something very nice will come your way.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3574071
> 
> And another pic ... Difficult to catch the fur colours....


If anyone here is interested, the same Postina is on yoox.com €294.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Oh, I am so sorry, millivanilli!
> I don't why but I am sure the rooster won't let you down.
> You are so full of energy and love that kind of job so much that there are employers out there looking forward to hiring someone like you.
> You will see, you won't stay at home, very long!
> Trust yourself and all the roosters on the planet and something very nice will come your way.




thank you dear! Your warm words gave me shivers and I have tears in my eyes.

The problem is not that there are no job opportunities out there. I have to stay at home to take care of my daughter- it's  hard to explain. How do I explain that internationaly Thing is, that she is way too young for the school she is attending, actually she is the youngest one that school ever had. May I add, that I never wanted her to start school at that young age, but everybody said that she needed to go to school at that age. Then she skipped one year, too (I didn't want too, but ... you knwo it's hard if everybody tells you that this is the right thing to do and you just have a "gutt feeling"). And though her mental capacity is according to the the others have (who are 2 to 3 years elder than her) she is still emotionally too young. And here we have the problem: she is overwhelmed, she can't fight her way through, she is lonely, she lacks certain routines others alredy have, she is simply a child while others are already teenagers. If she'd be not smart enough the solution would be quite easy- just take her to another schoolsystem and give her tasks that are easy to do for her. But she isn't "not smart enough". We had lots of talks to the teachers before christmas and this week after school started, we even talked to the principal and everybody told us not to make the mistake to grade her down (which I was considering to be a good idea) or to send her to another school as - according to the teachers- she has hughe potential and (that is my experience too) she would see herself as as looser if she left school, what she would have to do if we would grade her down. (over here is a break between grade 4 and 5 which means all children leave the school and attend one of three kind of schools, giving different educations and different degrees).  I certainly won't blame the school as this is (which is an amazing statement from a German mother, we tend to complain a lot about schools and teachers) a really wonderfull school and the teachers are really prospectivly acting.

So I'll stay at home and be her pillow to rest. Sad thing is, that after finishing my tax declaration and sending it to my tax accountant I got a call from her (the t.a). She gave the advice to start a real company  and start hiring people, a thing I was working on till.. well. now.

But... on the bright side, everybody is healthy and I bet out there are thousends of mothers who would love to change place with me. So I won't complain but still ask for eye candy to lighten up my mood )

Hugs to you dear Mariapia


----------



## millivanilli

And to the roosters out there: if you won't start doing something IMMEDIATLY you'll find me at Mc Donalds eating CHICKEN NUGGETS!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> don't drive Ludmilla. Over here we have Blitzeis.
> 
> Ladies, keep the execandy coming, please.
> 
> The router works again (don't knwo exactly what my husband did but it works).
> 
> Get well soon to all poor sick husbands and daughters!
> 
> I for myself had to face a very very VERY unpleasant truth (I actually knew would jump directly into my face but kept ignoring) which means a total change for me. From now on you may want to call me official SAHM. Or from 1st of April, I have to complete a few trainings. Then I'll need you to feed me with eyecandy.
> 
> Not in the very best mood, so. Seems that all roosters I did not send to slaugherhouse have a sort of hardcore dementia. Hey, wake up roosters in heaven, it's me, NOT eating you, so you probably should do something in the year of the rooster, shouldn't you?
> 
> Will keep silence the next days as this is how I work around hard times- I become silent. Just wanted to let you know and give you a hug



Being a SAHM is a big change. 
I have been one for a number of years. 
If it's temporary for you, try to think of it as a sabbatical. A change to rest and recharge and maybe clean out a few closets. 
If it's more long term, I have lots of tips to help make the transition easier. 
The island ladies are very caring and supportive. No need to stay silent unless you want to.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Being a SAHM is a big change.
> I have been one for a number of years.
> If it's temporary for you, try to think of it as a sabbatical. A change to rest and recharge and maybe clean out a few closets.
> If it's more long term, I have lots of tips to help make the transition easier.
> The island ladies are very caring and supportive. No need to stay silent unless you want to.




Thank you dear Murphy!

Any tip, any advice, any hint is more than highliest appreciated!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Funny because I don't think ladies fantasize about male nurses or doctors  anywhere...


I have nightmares about what hides behind surgical masks.
(aka twilight zone flashbacks)
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-BKfpvQMTtv4/UGSTSxckSrI/AAAAAAAAYKg/yhwgeSo5cxE/s1600/twilight-zone-.jpg


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3574029
> 
> 
> Oak Lexy today. We got more snow. But, it won't last. Too warm for that.


Lady Oak!
These older mulberry bags are so amazing.
Still my absolute faves.
Enjoy watching snow melt with her.
Melting snow is the best kind, imo.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3574071
> 
> And another pic ... Difficult to catch the fur colours....


Beautiful! Something nice to pat all day long.￼

Though do not buy fur, lovely loro piana toys sucked me into store.
Soooooo soft, special rabbit breed fur used.
All the colors/glow in different lights.
Wow.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ae/61/b2/ae61b2451f89e767de010bfe4570dbde.jpg
And keyring turtle, very unusual.
https://www.loropiana.com/medias/sys_master/loropiana/products/FAF9680/h7e/h8d/9401033555998.jpg


millivanilli said:


> Will keep silence the next days as this is how I work around hard times- I become silent. Just wanted to let you know and give you a hug


Hope you will not be silent for long.
You brighten island tremendously.
Life does what it does, turns quickly, then does things in new direction. Keep hope.


----------



## millivanilli

> Hope you will not be silent for long.
> You brighten island tremendously.
> Life does what it does, turns quickly, then does things in new direction. Keep hope.



Thank you dear reaminsilly 

You are right, life does what life wants to do and we follow ...


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear reaminsilly
> 
> You are right, life does what life wants to do and we follow ...



Being a SAHM even for a short time is a different kind of challenge. 
Think of yourself as CEO of your family. And you have relocated your office to home. 
Since it is your office, decorate it in a way that makes you happy and ready to work. 
Get up and get dressed at close to your usual time. You'll feel like getting things done if you're not in your pajamas. 
If you used to have a commute to work use that time to exercise/walk. Keep moving to keep your mood elevated. 
Take coffee breaks periodically just as you did at the office. Catch up on the news. Call a friend or family member if they are available so you don't feel isolated. 
If you used to go out to lunch while at work, make sure you set aside a little money each week to do the same thing now. Don't stay cooped up in the house. 
From your posts, it sounded as if you were working on setting up your own business. Continue to work on that. Make plans, keep in touch with your connections and finance people. Learn everything you can about the business you want to start. 
Will you have the opportunity to pick your daughter up from school? If so, I would recommend it. When they burst through the doors at the end of the day they just spill out all the things that happened and you can find out how things really went instead of hearing "fine". If you can't pick her up you may have to work a little harder to get her to open up. 
My oldest was smart but had problems staying on task. I had to sit close by and keep an eye on her to keep her on task. She had so MANY things she was interested in it was a challenge to keep her attention on the task in front of her. 
The youngest has a very high IQ and the work was always too easy for her. She was bored and the challenge was to get her to compete the work so she could keep moving up. The challenge with her was to keep her going through the motions until the work was hard enough to keep her interested. Lots of clubs and extra activities with that one. 
All moms have a hard job whether they work inside or outside the home. Rearing happy, productive, non spoiled members of society isn't easy. You will find your way, just give it time. And try to enjoy the slower pace. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3574068
> 
> Here we go!


Thank you for the pics! Postina looks great with her furry charm. 

Ugh. I do not follow weather forecasts. (Obviously I should.) Arctic weather?!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I have nightmares about what hides behind surgical masks.
> (aka twilight zone flashbacks)
> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-BKfpvQMTtv4/UGSTSxckSrI/AAAAAAAAYKg/yhwgeSo5cxE/s1600/twilight-zone-.jpg
> 
> Lady Oak!
> These older mulberry bags are so amazing.
> Still my absolute faves.
> Enjoy watching snow melt with her.
> Melting snow is the best kind, imo.
> 
> Beautiful! Something nice to pat all day long.￼
> 
> Though do not buy fur, lovely loro piana toys sucked me into store.
> Soooooo soft, special rabbit breed fur used.
> All the colors/glow in different lights.
> Wow.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/236x/ae/61/b2/ae61b2451f89e767de010bfe4570dbde.jpg
> And keyring turtle, very unusual.
> https://www.loropiana.com/medias/sys_master/loropiana/products/FAF9680/h7e/h8d/9401033555998.jpg
> 
> Hope you will not be silent for long.
> You brighten island tremendously.
> Life does what it does, turns quickly, then does things in new direction. Keep hope.



Ewww I remember that TZ episode. Most of them scared the crap out of me as a kid. 
Glad snow is melting where you are rs. 
Gloomy with more freezing rain on the way where I am. 
The weather for our ladies across the pond doesn't look so nice either. 
I am soooo ready to escape to the island. Maybe have a fancy beverage and watch some bag porn. 
Is there a festival in January or should we make up our own?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> If anyone here is interested, the same Postina is on yoox.com €294.


Aaaaaaah!!!! I am already falling down another promo/sale rabbit hole! Too much temptations around....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the pics! Postina looks great with her furry charm.
> 
> Ugh. I do not follow weather forecasts. (Obviously I should.) Arctic weather?!



They local wisdom here is "if you don't like the weather here, hang around an hour, it'll change."
In the last week we have had snow flurries, two days of 70F temperatures and two days (so far) of freezing rain. Monday it's supposed to hit 50F. Not watching the weather reports isn't an option.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Aaaaaaah!!!! I am already falling down another promo/sale rabbit hole! Too much temptations around....



Ooooh nooo.....


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear reaminsilly
> 
> You are right, life does what life wants to do and we follow ...


Awww. I am so sorry to hear this. Unfortunately, I have no good tips for you as I don't have any children of my own. I was sent to school a year early - late in year birthday - and I was for a long time the smallest and thinnest in the classroom. I had problems in Gymnasium until the 9th grade. Then I was on par with the others... I can totally understand that your daughter is struggling... There are no schools for the "high achievers" in your area I guess?

Are there any kinds of work related to your business you could do from home? 

Don't stay silent for too long. We are all here blaming the roosters with you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Being a SAHM even for a short time is a different kind of challenge.
> Think of yourself as CEO of your family. And you have relocated your office to home.
> Since it is your office, decorate it in a way that makes you happy and ready to work.
> Get up and get dressed at close to your usual time. You'll feel like getting things done if you're not in your pajamas.
> If you used to have a commute to work use that time to exercise/walk. Keep moving to keep your mood elevated.
> Take coffee breaks periodically just as you did at the office. Catch up on the news. Call a friend or family member if they are available so you don't feel isolated.
> If you used to go out to lunch while at work, make sure you set aside a little money each week to do the same thing now. Don't stay cooped up in the house.
> From your posts, it sounded as if you were working on setting up your own business. Continue to work on that. Make plans, keep in touch with your connections and finance people. Learn everything you can about the business you want to start.
> Will you have the opportunity to pick your daughter up from school? If so, I would recommend it. When they burst through the doors at the end of the day they just spill out all the things that happened and you can find out how things really went instead of hearing "fine". If you can't pick her up you may have to work a little harder to get her to open up.
> My oldest was smart but had problems staying on task. I had to sit close by and keep an eye on her to keep her on task. She had so MANY things she was interested in it was a challenge to keep her attention on the task in front of her.
> The youngest has a very high IQ and the work was always too easy for her. She was bored and the challenge was to get her to compete the work so she could keep moving up. The challenge with her was to keep her going through the motions until the work was hard enough to keep her interested. Lots of clubs and extra activities with that one.
> All moms have a hard job whether they work inside or outside the home. Rearing happy, productive, non spoiled members of society isn't easy. You will find your way, just give it time. And try to enjoy the slower pace. [emoji3]


This is such a wisely spoken post.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They local wisdom here is "if you don't like the weather here, hang around an hour, it'll change."
> In the last week we have had snow flurries, two days of 70F temperatures and two days (so far) of freezing rain. Monday it's supposed to hit 50F. Not watching the weather reports isn't an option.


 Woah! Your weather is busy!! It is not that busy around here. Just winter. Thank God. 


Murphy47 said:


> Ooooh nooo.....


Yes. Nothing happened yet, but it will I fear. I have no self control at the moment. I am really going to ban myself after that.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a wisely spoken post.



Thanks!
What I have learned as I have "matured" is that being a woman is a challenge whether you have husband, kids, family or not. 
Being supportive of each other is what counts! 
My favorite thing about the island. 
We are friendly enablers


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Your weather is busy!! It is not that busy around here. Just winter. Thank God.
> 
> Yes. Nothing happened yet, but it will I fear. I have no self control at the moment. I am really going to ban myself after that.



Bam is such a HARSH word. And in my experience, setting one up for failure. 
The word "avoidance" or "change of focus" works much better IMO.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bam is such a HARSH word. And in my experience, setting one up for failure.
> The word "avoidance" or "change of focus" works much better IMO.


Hehehe. I know. I am trying to call it bag memorandum at the moment. Need to change my focus on knitting... maybe this helps.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> What I have learned as I have "matured" is that being a woman is a challenge whether you have husband, kids, family or not.
> Being supportive of each other is what counts!
> My favorite thing about the island.
> We are friendly enablers


This is so true. You get fire for everything you do as a woman. Exhausting. It's nice to get support from others.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is so true. You get fire for everything you do as a woman. Exhausting. It's nice to get support from others.



Too true!!!![emoji482][emoji162][emoji111]


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Being a SAHM even for a short time is a different kind of challenge.
> Think of yourself as CEO of your family. And you have relocated your office to home.
> Since it is your office, decorate it in a way that makes you happy and ready to work.
> Get up and get dressed at close to your usual time. You'll feel like getting things done if you're not in your pajamas.
> If you used to have a commute to work use that time to exercise/walk. Keep moving to keep your mood elevated.
> Take coffee breaks periodically just as you did at the office. Catch up on the news. Call a friend or family member if they are available so you don't feel isolated.
> If you used to go out to lunch while at work, make sure you set aside a little money each week to do the same thing now. Don't stay cooped up in the house.
> From your posts, it sounded as if you were working on setting up your own business. Continue to work on that. Make plans, keep in touch with your connections and finance people. Learn everything you can about the business you want to start.
> Will you have the opportunity to pick your daughter up from school? If so, I would recommend it. When they burst through the doors at the end of the day they just spill out all the things that happened and you can find out how things really went instead of hearing "fine". If you can't pick her up you may have to work a little harder to get her to open up.
> My oldest was smart but had problems staying on task. I had to sit close by and keep an eye on her to keep her on task. She had so MANY things she was interested in it was a challenge to keep her attention on the task in front of her.
> The youngest has a very high IQ and the work was always too easy for her. She was bored and the challenge was to get her to compete the work so she could keep moving up. The challenge with her was to keep her going through the motions until the work was hard enough to keep her interested. Lots of clubs and extra activities with that one.
> All moms have a hard job whether they work inside or outside the home. Rearing happy, productive, non spoiled members of society isn't easy. You will find your way, just give it time. And try to enjoy the slower pace. [emoji3]




Dear Murphy47,

thank you so much for your wise and encouraging words and your wisdom. I had to quote everything as I don't want to miss a point, I printed it out and am going to 

Beeing the CEO: one of the biggest tasks I have is not earning my own money. I guess I have to get used to it.
Getting up and getting dressed is  a really wise advice. It am totally convinced that this makes a hughe difference in how you see yourself. I promise to stick to that.
Walking.. well I have a dog But I know what you mean. I was thinking about starting running again?
Picking my daughter up from school: actually I was thinking that I should let her go home by herself but you are right. This week we / I had talks each day with the school and so we / or I picked her up from school. I really heard how school was instead of the typical " fine, thank" reply, everybody seems to hear from his or her children... So I'll do that.
Business: Until now I have been working as a freelancer. My job is or was to teach: a) people who are interested in using the Internet / Smartphone- Tablet-Phablet but won't work their way through it by themselves (which means: elderly people, dissabled people. We still have only 4 % internetusers in the age of 80+ which you could consider my customers. Don't know the figures for  dissabled persons over here, but that is the second group I am teaching.) and b) companies: how to redesign their webpages in terms of accessibility.  I was  a one woman show  and wanted to make the next step: to expand my business. Well... Actually I am thinking of perhaps - don't know- maybe attending University. There is a new Master "geragogic". What do you think?
Yes! All moms have a really hard job. Reading your experiences made me not feeling so alone any more. I don't know what the German problem (I'll come back to that in my answer to Ludmilla) with the MOTHER-figure is, but, beeing a mother over here means not to commit ANY weakness. That is so sad, as women should stick together, it is still hard to be a woman, no matter if married or single or having children or not wanting children or..or..or. This is why I really feel lucky beeing here.

I thank you SO much for your empowering and wise words.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Dear Murphy47,
> 
> thank you so much for your wise and encouraging words and your wisdom. I had to quote everything as I don't want to miss a point, I printed it out and am going to
> 
> Beeing the CEO: one of the biggest tasks I have is not earning my own money. I guess I have to get used to it.
> Getting up and getting dressed is  a really wise advice. It am totally convinced that this makes a hughe difference in how you see yourself. I promise to stick to that.
> Walking.. well I have a dog But I know what you mean. I was thinking about starting running again?
> Picking my daughter up from school: actually I was thinking that I should let her go home by herself but you are right. This week we / I had talks each day with the school and so we / or I picked her up from school. I really heard how school was instead of the typical " fine, thank" reply, everybody seems to hear from his or her children... So I'll do that.
> Business: Until now I have been working as a freelancer. My job is or was to teach: a) people who are interested in using the Internet / Smartphone- Tablet-Phablet but won't work their way through it by themselves (which means: elderly people, dissabled people. We still have only 4 % internetusers in the age of 80+ which you could consider my customers. Don't know the figures for  dissabled persons over here, but that is the second group I am teaching.) and b) companies: how to redesign their webpages in terms of accessibility.  I was  a one woman show  and wanted to make the next step: to expand my business. Well... Actually I am thinking of perhaps - don't know- maybe attending University. There is a new Master "geragogic". What do you think?
> Yes! All moms have a really hard job. Reading your experiences made me not feeling so alone any more. I don't know what the German problem (I'll come back to that in my answer to Ludmilla) with the MOTHER-figure is, but, beeing a mother over here means not to commit ANY weakness. That is so sad, as women should stick together, it is still hard to be a woman, no matter if married or single or having children or not wanting children or..or..or. This is why I really feel lucky beeing here.
> 
> I thank you SO much for your empowering and wise words.



We have to get into talks about German mothers later as I am pretending to be Julia Childs [emoji41]


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Awww. I am so sorry to hear this. Unfortunately, I have no good tips for you as I don't have any children of my own. I was sent to school a year early - late in year birthday - and I was for a long time the smallest and thinnest in the classroom. I had problems in Gymnasium until the 9th grade. Then I was on par with the others... I can totally understand that your daughter is struggling... There are no schools for the "high achievers" in your area I guess?
> 
> Are there any kinds of work related to your business you could do from home?
> 
> Don't stay silent for too long. We are all here blaming the roosters with you.




Dear Ludmilla 

thank you so much. Actually I never thought and I'll never think that having children is relevant for giving advice. Sometimes it is really helpfull to listen to somebody who has an objective sight on the things.And so is your advice I read through the lines! Frankly said (as mentioned before you know it's unheard off to admitt weakness or struggles) I feel dissapointed and frustrated. My daughter is the total opposite to me, I am the outgoing, vivid, having -and showing- a strong will- person while my daughter is soft and sweet and shy and fine and tries to please everybody. Reading that you can understand her struggling means that it is normal to struggle, which was a hughe moment for me as till now I always thought " why doesn't she ..? Why can't she ... Why won't she... Why is...." and so on.
So thank you for your advice to see the world through my daughters eyes. 

Ah, Edit: next would be Schloss Neubeuern. Hefty prices and a boarding school. The school she is attending is considered to be the high achievers Gymnasium for that area, but  as you know, we don't have that over here. Sometimes I wish we would. Sometimes I am happy that we don't have it and have a sort of equal education, which turns out to be (all sorts of)capital(s) oriented though. (following esteemed old combat fighter Bourdieu..)


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> We have to get into talks about German mothers later as I am pretending to be Julia Childs [emoji41]




 cooking french cuisine?  TASTY! I made Lasagne for the soul. So off I am too. I'd love to talk to you later. German mothers: well... blame it on the history or I don't know but we would rather die than to admit any weakness either in our children or in ourselves. Made a Milli pretty lonely on playground. Typical German talk would be:
Mother 1: (while watching a toddler trying to crawl to a spade with the clear intention to hammer at the head of another toddler) " uuuuuuuuuuhhh my Vincent Tadäus Maximilian Matthew, isn't he SMART! He started walking at the age of 6 months. *raising eybrowse to Mother 2* yours isn't so up to date, is he? How old is he? 9 months? STILL no speaking? Well, MY Vincent Tadäus...(fill in the names) is already capable of talking 3 words sentences. And yesterday he made such a great remark about life and death. I guess I should get him tested..."
Meanwhile Vincent Tadäus (fill in the names) reached the spade, put it into his hands and hammers at the head of the other toddler with relish.
Mother 2: " erm... your son uses the head of my son as a hammerboard...?"
Mother 1: " yes, isn't he assertive?"

I'm off now too. For remaining silent I used a lot of words 

Thank you ALL! all all all ALL.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Is there a festival in January or should we make up our own?


28th Lunar New Year festival begins 
(aka day o' ginormous mutant rooster bag charm on poppy red mulberry bayswater)
But making up celebrations rocks, too.


Murphy47 said:


> Ban is such a HARSH word. And in my experience, setting one up for failure.
> The word "avoidance" or "change of focus" works much better IMO.


Possibly extend words into phrases?
As, "ipad hidden from busy hands," & "handcuffed to a chair, out of temptation's evil pathway."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> 28th Lunar New Year festival begins
> (aka day o' ginormous mutant rooster bag charm on poppy red mulberry bayswater)
> But making up celebrations rocks, too.
> 
> Possibly extend words into phrases?
> As, "ipad hidden from busy hands," & "handcuffed to a chair, out of temptation's evil pathway."



THATS IT! 
We shall celebrate Chines New Year.


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> cooking french cuisine?  TASTY! I made Lasagne for the soul. So off I am too. I'd love to talk to you later. German mothers: well... blame it on the history or I don't know but we would rather die than to admit any weakness either in our children or in ourselves. Made a Milli pretty lonely on playground. Typical German talk would be:
> Mother 1: (while watching a toddler trying to crawl to a spade with the clear intention to hammer at the head of another toddler) " uuuuuuuuuuhhh my Vincent Tadäus Maximilian Matthew, isn't he SMART! He started walking at the age of 6 months. *raising eybrowse to Mother 2* yours isn't so up to date, is he? How old is he? 9 months? STILL no speaking? Well, MY Vincent Tadäus...(fill in the names) is already capable of talking 3 words sentences. And yesterday he made such a great remark about life and death. I guess I should get him tested..."
> Meanwhile Vincent Tadäus (fill in the names) reached the spade, put it into his hands and hammers at the head of the other toddler with relish.
> Mother 2: " erm... your son uses the head of my son as a hammerboard...?"
> Mother 1: " yes, isn't he assertive?"
> 
> I'm off now too. For remaining silent I used a lot of words
> 
> Thank you ALL! all all all ALL.



Ahhh the playground moms... blah!  To each their own. 

I've been a sahm until this past October when I went to work full time.  You can do this and do it with pride. You're giving your child(ren) yourself and that is awesome. Time passes quickly as I'm sure you know.  I wish I had some golden words of wisdom m. I don't just know you're not alone


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Ahhh the playground moms... blah!  To each their own.
> 
> I've been a sahm until this past October when I went to work full time.  You can do this and do it with pride. You're giving your child(ren) yourself and that is awesome. Time passes quickly as I'm sure you know.  I wish I had some golden words of wisdom m. I don't just know you're not alone



Amen sister! 
All the ladies here on the island give such great advice with all our varied experiences. 
Plus, we are completely sympathetic. And encouraging of each other.


----------



## Murphy47

Ok. 
Bag porn time. 
Last week during the deep freeze here in the Middle, I made an important discovery. 
Namely, I had put on the equivalent of a load of laundry just to go outside. And the giant puffy coat. 
This led to a problem. 
None of my bags had handles/straps long enough to go over all this clothing. 
So what is a self respecting Islander to do but toddle off to the Coach outlet in search of a bag with a long strap. 
This is a Legacy duffle from last fall in Oxblood/Fuschia. 
No sticky zippers, all seams sewn down correctly and a nice wide adjustable strap that doesn't dig. 
Totally happy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly: Nordies has "guitar straps" in sale if you are in the market for some variety.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the pics! Postina looks great with her furry charm.
> 
> Ugh. I do not follow weather forecasts. (Obviously I should.) Arctic weather?!


Yes! Instead of looking at bags I should invest a little money in a good chapka, a mink coat, a cashmere Burberry scarf, UGG boots and pécari gloves!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes! Instead of looking at bags I should invest a little money in a good chapka, a mink coat, a cashmere Burberry scarf, UGG boots and pécari gloves!



I am with you!
When can we start shopping?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3574325
> 
> Ok.
> Bag porn time.
> Last week during the deep freeze here in the Middle, I made an important discovery.
> Namely, I had put on the equivalent of a load of laundry just to go outside. And the giant puffy coat.
> This led to a problem.
> None of my bags had handles/straps long enough to go over all this clothing.
> So what is a self respecting Islander to do but toddle off to the Coach outlet in search of a bag with a long strap.
> This is a Legacy duffle from last fall in Oxblood/Fuschia.
> No sticky zippers, all seams sewn down correctly and a nice wide adjustable strap that doesn't dig.
> Totally happy.


Wow! Great bag, Murphy! 
As the temperatures are going to drop next week, and after reading your post, I started looking at ..... my bags handles... Just in case...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am with you!
> When can we start shopping?


As soon as possible, Murphy.
Those indispensable items being out of stock would be a real disaster!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Your weather is busy!! It is not that busy around here. Just winter. Thank God.
> 
> Yes. Nothing happened yet, but it will I fear. I have no self control at the moment. I am really going to ban myself after that.


There are times like this, Ludmilla. We are all in the same boat!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is a Legacy duffle from last fall in Oxblood/Fuschia.


Love oxblood. Great choice.


Mariapia said:


> Yes! Instead of looking at bags I should invest a little money in a good chapka, a mink coat, a cashmere Burberry scarf, UGG boots and pécari gloves!


Love my ugg boots.


Murphy47 said:


> remainsilly: Nordies has "guitar straps" in sale if you are in the market for some variety.


Thanks.
Trying to find more uses for 1 I own, currently. 
Also enjoying organization & playing with my new wallets.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Love oxblood. Great choice.
> 
> Love my ugg boots.
> 
> Thanks.
> Trying to find more uses for 1 I own, currently.
> Also enjoying organization & playing with my new wallets.



They ARE gorgeous. Hard to decide which to carry first.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> They ARE gorgeous. Hard to decide which to carry first.


Thanks.
I really like the scarf with your new bag.￼
Sweet accent.

I chose matchy-matchy wallet first.


Creating black leather wall, to enhance glittering psycho-eyes of rooster.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3574325
> 
> Ok.
> Bag porn time.
> Last week during the deep freeze here in the Middle, I made an important discovery.
> Namely, I had put on the equivalent of a load of laundry just to go outside. And the giant puffy coat.
> This led to a problem.
> None of my bags had handles/straps long enough to go over all this clothing.
> So what is a self respecting Islander to do but toddle off to the Coach outlet in search of a bag with a long strap.
> This is a Legacy duffle from last fall in Oxblood/Fuschia.
> No sticky zippers, all seams sewn down correctly and a nice wide adjustable strap that doesn't dig.
> Totally happy.


I think the legacy line is awesome! And those colours are great. You scored a real beauty. Enjoy (and post) her very much!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes! Instead of looking at bags I should invest a little money in a good chapka, a mink coat, a cashmere Burberry scarf, UGG boots and pécari gloves!


Oh dear! I am just happy that my cousin altered that coat for me. 


Mariapia said:


> Wow! Great bag, Murphy!
> As the temperatures are going to drop next week, and after reading your post, I started looking at ..... my bags handles... Just in case...



Ha! I die. 


Mariapia said:


> There are times like this, Ludmilla. We are all in the same boat!



Yes, my only solace is that I am not going into debt for my bags and that I rotate them frequently. There are really a very few that sit around completely unused. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> I really like the scarf with your new bag.￼
> Sweet accent.
> 
> I chose matchy-matchy wallet first.
> View attachment 3574736
> 
> Creating black leather wall, to enhance glittering psycho-eyes of rooster.



Rooster on Vic is hilarious.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Dear Ludmilla
> 
> thank you so much. Actually I never thought and I'll never think that having children is relevant for giving advice. Sometimes it is really helpfull to listen to somebody who has an objective sight on the things.And so is your advice I read through the lines! Frankly said (as mentioned before you know it's unheard off to admitt weakness or struggles) I feel dissapointed and frustrated. My daughter is the total opposite to me, I am the outgoing, vivid, having -and showing- a strong will- person while my daughter is soft and sweet and shy and fine and tries to please everybody. Reading that you can understand her struggling means that it is normal to struggle, which was a hughe moment for me as till now I always thought " why doesn't she ..? Why can't she ... Why won't she... Why is...." and so on.
> So thank you for your advice to see the world through my daughters eyes.
> 
> Ah, Edit: next would be Schloss Neubeuern. Hefty prices and a boarding school. The school she is attending is considered to be the high achievers Gymnasium for that area, but  as you know, we don't have that over here. Sometimes I wish we would. Sometimes I am happy that we don't have it and have a sort of equal education, which turns out to be (all sorts of)capital(s) oriented though. (following esteemed old combat fighter Bourdieu..)


Hahaha. I guess the playground mums are like wet naughty nurse dreams - you find them everywhere. 

Yes, I think it is normal that the struggle of your daughter is normal for someone being a bit shy (and very clever and therefore being a bit different than the rest). Her struggles are just different than the struggles you had at her age. I bet she will go through them doing just fine.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear! I am just happy that my cousin altered that coat for me.
> 
> 
> Ha! I die.
> 
> 
> Yes, my only solace is that I am not going into debt for my bags and that I rotate them frequently. There are really a very few that sit around completely unused.
> 
> 
> Rooster on Vic is hilarious.


Your coat and your lovely scarves will be perfect for the cold wave, Ludmilla!
Yesterday afternoon, lots of people in town were buying hats and gloves.
I had a look at those famous UGG boots but €220 is too much money, even with 20% off.
I hope my Reebok classics which I am going to wear with thick tights and socks will be okay...


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3574325
> 
> Ok.
> Bag porn time.
> Last week during the deep freeze here in the Middle, I made an important discovery.
> Namely, I had put on the equivalent of a load of laundry just to go outside. And the giant puffy coat.
> This led to a problem.
> None of my bags had handles/straps long enough to go over all this clothing.
> So what is a self respecting Islander to do but toddle off to the Coach outlet in search of a bag with a long strap.
> This is a Legacy duffle from last fall in Oxblood/Fuschia.
> No sticky zippers, all seams sewn down correctly and a nice wide adjustable strap that doesn't dig.
> Totally happy.



I LOVE that bag! And I love the color!  Might I suggest this as an accessory: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BURGUNDY BEAUTY

I actually have this wrap, and in burgundy. The key words here are "100% wool."  I wrap it several times around my head, neck and shoulders when I venture out into the wild and woolly. With a good wrapping technique only one's nose and glasses need be exposed. Worn with an ankle-length puffy coat one is completely protected from the savages of snow and ice. Although admittedly not the dangers of appearing on one of those What Not to Wear web pages.  But does it matter? 

I find it very difficult to select the perfect bag for a snow storm. It must be large enough to carry all the snow storm-essentials like a flashing orange trouble light wand (in case you fall into a snow bank), large handkerchiefs (for wiping off your glasses), several tubes of lip balm, and extra jumper cables for the car. But one doesn't want to get so bogged down that if you slip on the ice you'll be so unbalanced the bag will hit the ground first and it will be like tumbling over a fire hydrant. And I'm always concerned about potential color transfer between coat and bag when we're all totally sopped.

I think you did well. The bag is perfect! 

Our city must have dumped a couple million tons of sand after our ice storm the other day. I honestly have never seen so much sand, not even by the ocean. The whole city, everywhere you look, everything is now brown.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your coat and your lovely scarves will be perfect for the cold wave, Ludmilla!
> Yesterday afternoon, lots of people in town were buying hats and gloves.
> I had a look at those famous UGG boots but €220 is too much money, even with 20% off.
> I hope my Reebok classics which I am going to wear with thick tights and socks will be okay...


I think you will be ok with your shoes.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE that bag! And I love the color!  Might I suggest this as an accessory: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-ruffle-wrap/4561861?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BURGUNDY BEAUTY
> 
> I actually have this wrap, and in burgundy. The key words here are "100% wool."  I wrap it several times around my head, neck and shoulders when I venture out into the wild and woolly. With a good wrapping technique only one's nose and glasses need be exposed. Worn with an ankle-length puffy coat one is completely protected from the savages of snow and ice. Although admittedly not the dangers of appearing on one of those What Not to Wear web pages.  But does it matter?
> 
> I find it very difficult to select the perfect bag for a snow storm. It must be large enough to carry all the snow storm-essentials like a flashing orange trouble light wand (in case you fall into a snow bank), large handkerchiefs (for wiping off your glasses), several tubes of lip balm, and extra jumper cables for the car. But one doesn't want to get so bogged down that if you slip on the ice you'll be so unbalanced the bag will hit the ground first and it will be like tumbling over a fire hydrant. And I'm always concerned about potential color transfer between coat and bag when we're all totally sopped.
> 
> I think you did well. The bag is perfect!
> 
> Our city must have dumped a couple million tons of sand after our ice storm the other day. I honestly have never seen so much sand, not even by the ocean. The whole city, everywhere you look, everything is now brown.


I really like your wrapping technique. I do that all the time. 
Hmm. My perfect bag for a storm? Probably Miss Plum (Massaccesi Selene). She has a crossbody strap and the pebbled leather survives everything. And it is a strawberry-sparkling wine-summer fun colour. Perfect for moody days. Also, she fits quite a lot. She is already packed up for work tomorrow. 

( ugh on your sand city. This is no winter wonderland at all... )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think you will be ok with your shoes.


It's already cold today!  
They are talking about power cuts if people use too much electricity in the next few days.
Maybe I should get a torch and candles...
Mamma Mia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's already cold today!
> They are talking about power cuts if people use too much electricity in the next few days.
> Maybe I should get a torch and candles...
> Mamma Mia!



What?! I guess I need to take a look at the weatherforecast now...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What?! I guess I need to take a look at the weatherforecast now...


Yes, I think you have to, Ludmilla. Something about bad weather coming both from.... Siberia and the Arctic wherever that is.  
Forgot to tell you ... French TV said the French are used to importing electricity from.... Germany. 
But...they added that Germany will need their electricity too... Hence the power cuts which our electricity authorities are supposed to activate if I may say so.


----------



## Mariapia

and now I am doing my maths... Instead of getting cashmere scarves , a mink coat, gloves, a chapka, candles and torch and Ugg boots, I had better book a ticket and spend a few days somewhere in the Carabeeans... Might be a lot cheaper..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> and now I am doing my maths... Instead of getting cashmere scarves , a mink coat, gloves, a chapka, candles and torch and Ugg boots, I had better book a ticket and spend a few days somewhere in the Carabeeans... Might be a lot cheaper..



Best advice EVER!


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE that bag! And I love the color!  Might I suggest this as an accessory: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstr...personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BURGUNDY BEAUTY
> 
> I actually have this wrap, and in burgundy. The key words here are "100% wool."  I wrap it several times around my head, neck and shoulders when I venture out into the wild and woolly. With a good wrapping technique only one's nose and glasses need be exposed. Worn with an ankle-length puffy coat one is completely protected from the savages of snow and ice. Although admittedly not the dangers of appearing on one of those What Not to Wear web pages.  But does it matter?
> 
> I find it very difficult to select the perfect bag for a snow storm. It must be large enough to carry all the snow storm-essentials like a flashing orange trouble light wand (in case you fall into a snow bank), large handkerchiefs (for wiping off your glasses), several tubes of lip balm, and extra jumper cables for the car. But one doesn't want to get so bogged down that if you slip on the ice you'll be so unbalanced the bag will hit the ground first and it will be like tumbling over a fire hydrant. And I'm always concerned about potential color transfer between coat and bag when we're all totally sopped.
> 
> I think you did well. The bag is perfect!
> 
> Our city must have dumped a couple million tons of sand after our ice storm the other day. I honestly have never seen so much sand, not even by the ocean. The whole city, everywhere you look, everything is now brown.



Gorgeous wrap. 
That much wool and I will be an itchy mess sadly. 
Holding out hope tomorrow will be in the 50s S predicted.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous wrap.
> That much wool and I will be an itchy mess sadly.
> Holding out hope tomorrow will be in the 50s S predicted.


Tropical temperatures for you tomorrow, Murphy!Lucky girl!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I think you have to, Ludmilla. Something about bad weather coming both from.... Siberia and the Arctic wherever that is.
> Forgot to tell you ... French TV said the French are used to importing electricity from.... Germany.
> But...they added that Germany will need their electricity too... Hence the power cuts which our electricity authorities are supposed to activate if I may say so.


Hmmmm. The weather forecast is not predicting anything extraordinary for our area. Cold yes, but we had colder. As long as the trains and the electricity are running I am a happy bunny. 
I did not know that France is importing electricity from Germany... you learn something  new every day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> and now I am doing my maths... Instead of getting cashmere scarves , a mink coat, gloves, a chapka, candles and torch and Ugg boots, I had better book a ticket and spend a few days somewhere in the Carabeeans... Might be a lot cheaper..


Ha! We islanders know our maths!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I think you have to, Ludmilla. Something about bad weather coming both from.... Siberia and the Arctic wherever that is.
> Forgot to tell you ... French TV said the French are used to importing electricity from.... Germany.
> But...they added that Germany will need their electricity too... Hence the power cuts which our electricity authorities are supposed to activate if I may say so.



just saying a cozy hello to everybody and leavin a remark:;

Sibiria is where I sent one of my exboyfriend to and
Antarktis is, where my best friend sent one of her exboyfriends to.

Sorry, silly, I know. Stay warm all!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> just saying a cozy hello to everybody and leavin a remark:;
> 
> Sibiria is where I sent one of my exboyfriend to and
> Antarktis is, where my best friend sent one of her exboyfriends to.
> 
> Sorry, silly, I know. Stay warm all!


Hahaha. Not silly at all. Excellent places for ex-boyfriends. 

Glad you are checking in.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. The weather forecast is not predicting anything extraordinary for our area. Cold yes, but we had colder. As long as the trains and the electricity are running I am a happy bunny.
> I did not know that France is importing electricity from Germany... you learn something  new every day.


We also import from Spain they said.
I wonder if we sell electricity to anyone...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We also import from Spain they said.
> I wonder if we sell electricity to anyone...


I always thought you were selling to Germany.  As far as I know we have to import electricity, too. I think (but I am not sure) that Russia is one of our sources. But, to be honest I have no clue at all.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Rooster on Vic is hilarious.


Good taste & I constantly battle, tooth & claw.


BigPurseSue said:


> I actually have this wrap, and in burgundy. The key words here are "100% wool."


Am a 100% wool convert. Since NZ trip.
Those smartwool thermals, worn every day/all day, saved me.

Nordies wool usually nice & soft.
Have vera bradley & mulberry wool scarves--bit scratchy.
Thanks for link. Lovely item/color.


BigPurseSue said:


> Our city must have dumped a couple million tons of sand after our ice storm the other day. I honestly have never seen so much sand, not even by the ocean. The whole city, everywhere you look, everything is now brown.


When warms, buy folding chairs & shade umbrella.
And enjoy new city beach.


Mariapia said:


> We also import from Spain they said.
> I wonder if we sell electricity to anyone...


Happily, my state has power grid separate from main US grid.
But buys water from outside sources.
Stay warm, my friend.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3574325
> 
> Ok.
> Bag porn time.
> Last week during the deep freeze here in the Middle, I made an important discovery.
> Namely, I had put on the equivalent of a load of laundry just to go outside. And the giant puffy coat.
> This led to a problem.
> None of my bags had handles/straps long enough to go over all this clothing.
> So what is a self respecting Islander to do but toddle off to the Coach outlet in search of a bag with a long strap.
> This is a Legacy duffle from last fall in Oxblood/Fuschia.
> No sticky zippers, all seams sewn down correctly and a nice wide adjustable strap that doesn't dig.
> Totally happy.




I  LOVE it! This is the perfect color and the bag looks so elegant. Congrats!


----------



## millivanilli

BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE that bag! And I love the color!  Might I suggest this as an accessory: http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/nordstrom-ruffle-wrap/4561861?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&fashioncolor=BURGUNDY BEAUTY
> 
> I actually have this wrap, and in burgundy. The key words here are "100% wool."  I wrap it several times around my head, neck and shoulders when I venture out into the wild and woolly. With a good wrapping technique only one's nose and glasses need be exposed. Worn with an ankle-length puffy coat one is completely protected from the savages of snow and ice. Although admittedly not the dangers of appearing on one of those What Not to Wear web pages.  But does it matter?
> 
> I find it very difficult to select the perfect bag for a snow storm. It must be large enough to carry all the snow storm-essentials like a flashing orange trouble light wand (in case you fall into a snow bank), large handkerchiefs (for wiping off your glasses), several tubes of lip balm, and extra jumper cables for the car. But one doesn't want to get so bogged down that if you slip on the ice you'll be so unbalanced the bag will hit the ground first and it will be like tumbling over a fire hydrant. And I'm always concerned about potential color transfer between coat and bag when we're all totally sopped.
> 
> I think you did well. The bag is perfect!
> 
> Our city must have dumped a couple million tons of sand after our ice storm the other day. I honestly have never seen so much sand, not even by the ocean. The whole city, everywhere you look, everything is now brown.




I need that technique. I'm constantly fighting with the snow during dog walk...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Your coat and your lovely scarves will be perfect for the cold wave, Ludmilla!
> Yesterday afternoon, lots of people in town were buying hats and gloves.
> I had a look at those famous UGG boots but €220 is too much money, even with 20% off.
> I hope my Reebok classics which I am going to wear with thick tights and socks will be okay...



I tried those famous Ugg boots on. They are SO comfortable but the price tag didn't feel comfortable so I quit. Still miss them, so perhaps at sale..?


----------



## millivanilli

<- this milli is green with envy.



Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous wrap.
> That much wool and I will be an itchy mess sadly.
> Holding out hope tomorrow will be in the 50s S predicted.


----------



## millivanilli

For all my freezing snowbunnies


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I tried those famous Ugg boots on. They are SO comfortable but the price tag didn't feel comfortable so I quit. Still miss them, so perhaps at sale..?


I have never tried them on but I have read reviews and everyone says that they are as comfortable as slippers.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have never tried them on but I have read reviews and everyone says that they are as comfortable as slippers.



They are totally comfortable. They are pricey but if you waterproof them they will last more than one season.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They are totally comfortable. They are pricey but if you waterproof them they will last more than one season.


I went to Ugg official website and saw they have rubber boots with "fur" inside, now. Around €100.
Could be nice but I am asking myself questions about sizes....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I went to Ugg official website and saw they have rubber boots with "fur" inside, now. Around €100.
> Could be nice but I am asking myself questions about sizes....



They run true to size. A little tight, not painful, til the fur/wool smooshes a little bit. Usually takes only one wearing.


----------



## remainsilly

I hosed my uggs with collonil waterstop spray.
And always wear socks.
Omg, they are comfty & warm!
Have worn with chanel flap bag...
Tragic.
----
Dog tip--how to stay cozy in January:
steal blankets.


Roll over, to pull from sofa with feet.
Then stay upside-down & adorable.
Fall asleep.
Become immovable--so blanket stays put & humans shake heads, defeated.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I went to Ugg official website and saw they have rubber boots with "fur" inside, now. Around €100.
> Could be nice but I am asking myself questions about sizes....


I bought same size I do for hiking shoes.
But mine are soft suede exterior. 
Believe rubber type may fit differently.
Are ugg threads in "glass slipper" forum, if helps.


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> I have never tried them on but I have read reviews and everyone says that they are as comfortable as slippers.


I never cared for the Ugg boots (they pinched in strange places) but I have 2 pairs of Ugg slippers and I simply adore them. So comfy, and particularly cozy on chilly winter evenings.


----------



## millivanilli

ok @ remainsilly now you got me. I am going to google Colloni


----------



## vink

@remainsilly 

So, at the end, I got myself a new winter boots.  I ended up getting so sick before new year and it drags even now so before the trip, I just decided to heck with it and stop worrying about the storage later coz after all, this is a matter of health and it's worth every cent!  It's not the beauty shiny model since I got the sale ones, but it does the job more than fine.  I just want to update you.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> ok @ remainsilly now you got me. I am going to google Collonil


Is a German product


vink said:


> @remainsilly
> 
> So, at the end, I got myself a new winter boots.  I ended up getting so sick before new year and it drags even now so before the trip, I just decided to heck with it and stop worrying about the storage later coz after all, this is a matter of health and it's worth every cent!  It's not the beauty shiny model since I got the sale ones, but it does the job more than fine.  I just want to update you.



Safety & health come first! Glad you got some.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I hosed my uggs with collonil waterstop spray.
> And always wear socks.
> Omg, they are comfty & warm!
> Have worn with chanel flap bag...
> Tragic.
> ----
> Dog tip--how to stay cozy in January:
> steal blankets.
> View attachment 3575488
> 
> Roll over, to pull from sofa with feet.
> Then stay upside-down & adorable.
> Fall asleep.
> Become immovable--so blanket stays put & humans shake heads, defeated.


Chanel flap and Uggs go very well together, remainsilly. Casual chic.
I once saw a lady wearing a Chanel suit, Chanel bag and Chanel shoes. Awesome! but I prefer mixing styles. Fashion should be fun!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I bought same size I do for hiking shoes.
> But mine are soft suede exterior.
> Believe rubber type may fit differently.
> Are ugg threads in "glass slipper" forum, if helps.





ElainePG said:


> I never cared for the Ugg boots (they pinched in strange places) but I have 2 pairs of Ugg slippers and I simply adore them. So comfy, and particularly cozy on chilly winter evenings.





Murphy47 said:


> They run true to size. A little tight, not painful, til the fur/wool smooshes a little bit. Usually takes only one wearing.





remainsilly said:


> I bought same size I do for hiking shoes.
> But mine are soft suede exterior.
> Believe rubber type may fit differently.
> Are ugg threads in "glass slipper" forum, if helps.





ElainePG said:


> I never cared for the Ugg boots (they pinched in strange places) but I have 2 pairs of Ugg slippers and I simply adore them. So comfy, and particularly cozy on chilly winter evenings.



Thank you ladies for all your comments! 
There is a shoe shop in town that has a few models ( not the rubber boots unfortunately).
I will go and try them on this afternoon and keep you posted.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> For all my freezing snowbunnies
> View attachment 3575338





remainsilly said:


> I hosed my uggs with collonil waterstop spray.
> And always wear socks.
> Omg, they are comfty & warm!
> Have worn with chanel flap bag...
> Tragic.
> ----
> Dog tip--how to stay cozy in January:
> steal blankets.
> View attachment 3575488
> 
> Roll over, to pull from sofa with feet.
> Then stay upside-down & adorable.
> Fall asleep.
> Become immovable--so blanket stays put & humans shake heads, defeated.



Cosy pictures, ladies! It's snowing again around here...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Cosy pictures, ladies! It's snowing again around here...





Ludmilla said:


> Cosy pictures, ladies! It's snowing again around here...


No snow in my area...yet... But there has been a real drop in temperature with a very nasty wind.
Hope the trains are on time, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

I finally went to the shoe shop I told you about this morning, ladies!
The owner rolled his eyes when he heard I wanted to try on Uggs.
He said he had very few sizes left as the boots sold like hot cakes around Christmas.
He gave me a 39 European size ( I normally buy size 38 in most brands) but they looked huge on my frame...
I then noticed a slim model which was quite cute but ... not my size  and not on sale anyway.
So, no Uggs for me....
I have a pair of Sorel which I bought a few years ago and never wore...
If things get worse, I am talking about the cold, I might take them out of the closet.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I finally went to the shoe shop I told you about this morning, ladies!
> The owner rolled his eyes when he heard I wanted to try on Uggs.
> He said he had very few sizes left as the boots sold like hot cakes around Christmas.
> He gave me a 39 European size ( I normally buy size 38 in most brands) but they looked huge on my frame...
> I then noticed a slim model which was quite cute but ... not my size  and not on sale anyway.
> So, no Uggs for me....
> I have a pair of Sorel which I bought a few years ago and never wore...
> If things get worse, I am talking about the cold, I might take them out of the closet.



I have been wanting a pair of Sorel boots. They are they hot ticket item here.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Chanel flap and Uggs go very well together, remainsilly. Casual chic.
> I once saw a lady wearing a Chanel suit, Chanel bag and Chanel shoes. Awesome! but I prefer mixing styles. Fashion should be fun!


Hehehe--I cannot dress in same brand head-to-toe.
Would cause my creative teeth to itch. And feel as advert billboard.


Mariapia said:


> I finally went to the shoe shop I told you about this morning, ladies!
> The owner rolled his eyes when he heard I wanted to try on Uggs.
> He said he had very few sizes left as the boots sold like hot cakes around Christmas.
> He gave me a 39 European size ( I normally buy size 38 in most brands) but they looked huge on my frame...
> I then noticed a slim model which was quite cute but ... not my size  and not on sale anyway.
> So, no Uggs for me....
> I have a pair of Sorel which I bought a few years ago and never wore...
> If things get worse, I am talking about the cold, I might take them out of the closet.


Sorel are fabulous. Much better in sloppy weather.
Do not own.￼
Once saw girls scooting through London rain in soaked suede uggs. Awful.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--I cannot dress in same brand head-to-toe.
> Would cause my creative teeth to itch. And feel as advert billboard.
> 
> Sorel are fabulous. Much better in sloppy weather.
> Do not own.￼
> Once saw girls scooting through London rain in soaked suede uggs. Awful.



Uggs are awful in the rain but warm as anything on a cold winter day.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Uggs are awful in the rain but warm as anything on a cold winter day.





Sloppy weather boots. Actually keep feet dry. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Best slippers EVER. Oldest DD gave them to me for Christmas. Have been perfect on those super cold nights. 
I am ready to wear sandals again however.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies,
Just checking in - trains were on time, but day was stressful. Checking out again...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just checking in - trains were on time, but day was stressful. Checking out again...



Great day to curl up in front of tv and just chill.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just checking in - trains were on time, but day was stressful. Checking out again...


Have a nice rest, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3576174
> 
> Sloppy weather boots. Actually keep feet dry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3576175
> 
> Best slippers EVER. Oldest DD gave them to me for Christmas. Have been perfect on those super cold nights.
> I am ready to wear sandals again however.


I saw this kind of slippers and have to order a pair.
Sandals? I just can't wait to throw tights and socks out of the window!
I saw ladies in high heels and skirts today and I wanted to hide under a stone.
Felt like a ninety years old...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Uggs are awful in the rain but warm as anything on a cold winter day.


The shop owner told me that they are waterproof now..
Which I didn't believe...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The shop owner told me that they are waterproof now..
> Which I didn't believe...



Good. They are not. Must use waterproofing spray.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good. They are not. Must use waterproofing spray.



That guy should know that a TPF girl just knows  a few things about "it" bags  and "it" boots..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That guy should know that a TPF girl just knows  a few things about "it" bags  and "it" boots..


Hehehe. Probably the guy knows nothing about tpf....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Probably the guy knows nothing about tpf....


Probably not, Ludmilla.... I have never met anyone who knows about TPF ...Even in expensive bag stores..


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Probably the guy knows nothing about tpf....





Mariapia said:


> Probably not, Ludmilla.... I have never met anyone who knows about TPF ...Even in expensive bag stores..



Ha ha... I'd have to agree. It's kinda funny, sad, and ironic to me.


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Ha ha... I'd have to agree. It's kinda funny, sad, and ironic to me.



How many times do you come across an SA who knows very little about the bag they are trying to sell you? Not a surprise tpf flys under the radar.


----------



## remainsilly

My 1 experience of sa knowing tpf was at chanel boutique.
Their impression was not favorable.

Honestly, there is a lot of misinformation floating here, too.
And resellers.
So probably irritates brands.
Though, is lots of good stuff, too.As our island.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> How many times do you come across an SA who knows very little about the bag they are trying to sell you? Not a surprise tpf flys under the radar.


True, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My 1 experience of sa knowing tpf was at chanel boutique.
> Their impression was not favorable.
> 
> Honestly, there is a lot of misinformation floating here, too.
> And resellers.
> So probably irritates brands.
> Though, is lots of good stuff, too.As our island.





remainsilly said:


> My 1 experience of sa knowing tpf was at chanel boutique.
> Their impression was not favorable.
> 
> Honestly, there is a lot of misinformation floating here, too.
> And resellers.
> So probably irritates brands.
> Though, is lots of good stuff, too.As our island.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's probably not too bad, if they know not too much about tpf.
Hehehe. I can totall understand why Chanel SAs might be not too happy about tpf (thinking about the threads about wrong shaped stitches )

*Sigh* another weird office day. Tired now.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> *Sigh* another weird office day. Tired now.


Hope you recover well.￼

I chose an outfit, to mimic my rooster charm.
Sort of a big & mini effect.


Which I find hilarious. But probably isn't fashion runway material.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hope you recover well.￼
> 
> I chose an outfit, to mimic my rooster charm.
> Sort of a big & mini effect.
> View attachment 3577344
> 
> Which I find hilarious. But probably isn't fashion runway material.



Depends on which runway. 
You look great.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hope you recover well.￼
> 
> I chose an outfit, to mimic my rooster charm.
> Sort of a big & mini effect.
> View attachment 3577344
> 
> Which I find hilarious. But probably isn't fashion runway material.


I love the rooster and you look great!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Hope you recover well.￼
> 
> I chose an outfit, to mimic my rooster charm.
> Sort of a big & mini effect.
> View attachment 3577344
> 
> Which I find hilarious. But probably isn't fashion runway material.


It's a terrific look!
Did you crow after you got dressed???


----------



## hotcrossbiscuit

millivanilli said:


> ok @ remainsilly now you got me. I am going to google Colloni



I use Collonil for some of my bags, their 1909 creme de luxe is awesome!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for compliments, all.￼
Vicster, rooster, outfit & all  met some cold rain.
Collonil leather stuff works.


ElainePG said:


> It's a terrific look!
> Did you crow after you got dressed???


Hehehe--crowed when man bought sweet cat remembrance necklace for me.


And as we ate chockies with coffees.(man's hand doing model action)


What did other islanders do today?


----------



## remainsilly

Lesson of the week:
Paracord can be used as replacement boot laces.
https://encrypted-tbn3.gstatic.com/...DfQG6DgXi4j1bkDDnJzghF17uUnk02d4ZY_V_QvYxhuNn
(If remove inner "stuff," lays flat. Seal ends with cigarette lighter, to stop unravelling.)

I chat with random strangers & learn weird stuff.￼


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> What did other islanders do today?


I played with my new Hermès scarf: _Under the Waves_. Tied so the seahorse, sea urchin, and clownfish all show. 
This is *not* as easy as it looks!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I played with my new Hermès scarf: _Under the Waves_. Tied so the seahorse, sea urchin, and clownfish all show.
> This is *not* as easy as it looks!
> View attachment 3577887



Just beautiful!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Just beautiful!!!!


Thank you, Murphy! I missed out on this when it was in the boutique, and then all of a sudden last week it popped up on the Hermès site. I grabbed it, and it was a good thing, because the next day it was gone again... poof! I probably got the last one!


----------



## msd_bags

ElainePG said:


> I played with my new Hermès scarf: _Under the Waves_. Tied so the seahorse, sea urchin, and clownfish all show.
> This is *not* as easy as it looks!
> View attachment 3577887


Beautiful Elaine!!  You really know your scarves!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for compliments, all.￼
> Vicster, rooster, outfit & all  met some cold rain.
> Collonil leather stuff works.
> 
> Hehehe--crowed when man bought sweet cat remembrance necklace for me.
> View attachment 3577645
> 
> And as we ate chockies with coffees.(man's hand doing model action)
> View attachment 3577646
> 
> What did other islanders do today?


Aww. That necklace is too cute! 



ElainePG said:


> I played with my new Hermès scarf: _Under the Waves_. Tied so the seahorse, sea urchin, and clownfish all show.
> This is *not* as easy as it looks!
> View attachment 3577887



Terrific, Elaine. My scarves never look like this. 
Congrats on getting that beautiful piece.


----------



## Ludmilla

Early morning greetings from the station. Miss Plum and I are waiting for the train. At the moment everything is on time.

Confession time: ordered a chocolate cousin of Miss Plum during the weekend. I wanted a brown (*sigh*) version of that bag since I unwrapped Miss Plum. She is one of my most used bags and just comfy. Pretty excited now.


----------



## BigPurseSue

That scarf is divine, *Elaine*!  

*RemainSilly*, I love your rooster friend! Reminds me of the time in my life when I actually loved to be awoken by the roosters. 



Ludmilla said:


> Early morning greetings from the station. Miss Plum and I are waiting for the train. At the moment everything is on time.



Gorgeous!



remainsilly said:


> When warms, buy folding chairs & shade umbrella.
> And enjoy new city beach.



HA!  That is a definite possibility.

Sadly our city has run out of sand. And now we are covered with ice again. I spent part of the day chipping ice from stairs and walks. And cringing whenever I spotted an elderly dog walker mincing along on the ice. One of our neighbors died after falling on the ice and breaking his neck while walking his dog, so I take ice removal very seriously.

I also spent the day chasing my elderly basset hound, like the one in my avatar, across the ice pond that has spread across our backyard. He is lame in the hind quarters, so he would gallop across the ice, skid out, then howl bloody murder for me to come and lift him back on his feet. So I would slowly, carefully, toddle across the bumpy ice, hoist him onto his feet. Then he would gallop off and skid out again, howling again. So I would toddle across the ice again. Repeat, repeat.

I wear Birkenstocks outside. Usually with bare feet. This is reckless but I can't help it. I am a true Great White North hobbit. I also wear a large fur, heavily padded, Cossack-style hat to protect my head in case of falling.


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> I played with my new Hermès scarf: _Under the Waves_. Tied so the seahorse, sea urchin, and clownfish all show.
> This is *not* as easy as it looks!
> View attachment 3577887


Wow! I have a few scarves and tying them is a nightmare!
I even lost one in the street a few years ago It just slipped...I remember my father said " Stop talking about it,   It will make a lady happy!"


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> That scarf is divine, *Elaine*!
> 
> *RemainSilly*, I love your rooster friend! Reminds me of the time in my life when I actually loved to be awoken by the roosters.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> 
> 
> HA!  That is a definite possibility.
> 
> Sadly our city has run out of sand. And now we are covered with ice again. I spent part of the day chipping ice from stairs and walks. And cringing whenever I spotted an elderly dog walker mincing along on the ice. One of our neighbors died after falling on the ice and breaking his neck while walking his dog, so I take ice removal very seriously.
> 
> I also spent the day chasing my elderly basset hound, like the one in my avatar, across the ice pond that has spread across our backyard. He is lame in the hind quarters, so he would gallop across the ice, skid out, then howl bloody murder for me to come and lift him back on his feet. So I would slowly, carefully, toddle across the bumpy ice, hoist him onto his feet. Then he would gallop off and skid out again, howling again. So I would toddle across the ice again. Repeat, repeat.
> 
> I wear Birkenstocks outside. Usually with bare feet. This is reckless but I can't help it. I am a true Great White North hobbit. I also wear a large fur, heavily padded, Cossack-style hat to protect my head in case of falling.


My dog would have done the same, BigPurseSue. He had problems with his legs and I had to lift him back on his feet quite a few times.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3577930
> 
> 
> Early morning greetings from the station. Miss Plum and I are waiting for the train. At the moment everything is on time.
> 
> Confession time: ordered a chocolate cousin of Miss Plum during the weekend. I wanted a brown (*sigh*) version of that bag since I unwrapped Miss Plum. She is one of my most used bags and just comfy. Pretty excited now.


Congrats on your choice of bags, Ludmilla.
Miss Plum must be delighted to have a gorgeous twin sister .
I hope your day at work will be quieter than yesterday!
Think of the arrival of your new beauty, It will help you relax.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hope you recover well.￼
> 
> I chose an outfit, to mimic my rooster charm.
> Sort of a big & mini effect.
> View attachment 3577344
> 
> Which I find hilarious. But probably isn't fashion runway material.


I think it's perfect fashion runway material!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> My dog would have done the same, BigPurseSue. He had problems with his legs and I had to lift him back on his feet quite a few times.



It's heart-breaking isn't it?


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> It's heart-breaking isn't it?


Yes, BigPurseSue! He was going on to 19 when he passed away last April.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> Yes, BigPurseSue! He was going on to 19 when he passed away last April.



I'm so sorry Mariapia.  I know it's not much of a consolation but it sounds like he had a long and fortunate life in your conscientious care, and you were both lucky to have each other in your lives.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm so sorry Mariapia.  I know it's not much of a consolation but it sounds like he had a long and fortunate life in your conscientious care, and you were both lucky to have each other in your lives.


Oh yes! Thank you Big PurseSue !
I am sure your dog has a very happy life too!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3577930
> 
> 
> Early morning greetings from the station. Miss Plum and I are waiting for the train. At the moment everything is on time.
> 
> Confession time: ordered a chocolate cousin of Miss Plum during the weekend. I wanted a brown (*sigh*) version of that bag since I unwrapped Miss Plum. She is one of my most used bags and just comfy. Pretty excited now.



Glad to hear you are adding to the Brown Rainbow. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry to hear so many are slipping and sliding around this week. 
Happily, the ice here melted  Monday afternoon. 
Not sure if Amazon has any YakTrax left, but those are the best. They just slip over your shoes and provide great traction. 
Socks worn over shoes look stupid but also help with traction in a pinch. As do rubber bands if you have any that big. 
Kitty litter on the stairs/porch can also help give traction if you are out of salt. 
My personal fav tip from the Canadian Mounties: waddle like a penguin.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3577930
> 
> 
> Early morning greetings from the station. Miss Plum and I are waiting for the train. At the moment everything is on time.
> 
> Confession time: ordered a chocolate cousin of Miss Plum during the weekend. I wanted a brown (*sigh*) version of that bag since I unwrapped Miss Plum. She is one of my most used bags and just comfy. Pretty excited now.


Everyone needs chocolate in January.


BigPurseSue said:


> I wear Birkenstocks outside. Usually with bare feet. This is reckless but I can't help it. I am a true Great White North hobbit. I also wear a large fur, heavily padded, Cossack-style hat to protect my head in case of falling.


Story of your neighbor's death = sad & scary!
Ah, yes---the antics of aging pets. Refusing to accept their limits. Difficult & magical moments to share.￼

Bought man in my life new merrell shoes with arctic ice vibram soles.
Just developed, to replace spikes on wet ice.
Sole:
http://img.wolverineworldwide.com/i...584&hei=484&op_usm=0.5,1&qlt=70&fmt=png-alpha
Requires walking slower & bit flat-footed. To contact ice with sole points properly. But amazing.
Are youtube videos, showing people crossing ice rinks wearing--not falling at all.


Mariapia said:


> Yes, BigPurseSue! He was going on to 19 when he passed away last April.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear so many are slipping and sliding around this week.
> Happily, the ice here melted  Monday afternoon.
> Not sure if Amazon has any YakTrax left, but those are the best. They just slip over your shoes and provide great traction.
> Socks worn over shoes look stupid but also help with traction in a pinch. As do rubber bands if you have any that big.
> Kitty litter on the stairs/porch can also help give traction if you are out of salt.
> My personal fav tip from the Canadian Mounties: waddle like a penguin.


Long ago, ice covered my windshield.
And needed to commute to work.
A boyfriend announced that pouring kettle of boiling water onto glass was easier than scraping ice.
So he did.
And became an ex-boyfriend.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Long ago, ice covered my windshield.
> And needed to commute to work.
> A boyfriend announced that pouring kettle of boiling water onto glass was easier than scraping ice.
> So he did.
> And became an ex-boyfriend.



What an idiot! 
Hot water not boiling. And NEVER ON THE WINDOWS. Dipstick. 
Rubbing alcohol on windows. 
Men.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Long ago, ice covered my windshield.
> And needed to commute to work.
> A boyfriend announced that pouring kettle of boiling water onto glass was easier than scraping ice.
> So he did.
> And became an ex-boyfriend.



Oh my gosh! My DH...  Love him to pieces but.... He would preface with some elaborate lecture on particle physics to explain why the boiling water would melt the ice before dumping the kettle. One winter day I found that my car door had frozen shut. So DH, who is not a car guy, said "Here, let me get that! I'm stronger than you are."  It cost me $350 to get the door fixed. And that did not include the paint job.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for all the Miss Plum love, ladies. She would blush, if she were not purple already. 

@Murphy47 - yes, I am on a mission. There are so manny different shades of brown out there. 

We had another episode of The Walking Morons at work today.  But, I survived.

It's really cold today, thankfully the sideways are clear of snow and ice. No slipping. I am always afraid of falling and hurting myself badly.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh my gosh! My DH...  Love him to pieces but.... He would preface with some elaborate lecture on particle physics to explain why the boiling water would melt the ice before dumping the kettle. One winter day I found that my car door had frozen shut. So DH, who is not a car guy, said "Here, let me get that! I'm stronger than you are."  It cost me $350 to get the door fixed. And that did not include the paint job.


What did he do to that poor door?


----------



## remainsilly

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/h-dogon-gripfast-icebreaker-wool-jpg.3578332/
Rainy & sloppy today.
Using wallet as clutch.
With wool insulated vest & steel toes.
And tshirt advertising friend's band.("I am not a billboard! Wait. Is it free?") Tragic.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> What did he do to that poor door?


Very curious about this...


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> What did he do to that poor door?





remainsilly said:


> Very curious about this...



He broke the door handle while trying to force open the frozen door. I ended up back at the dealer since my usual car repair guy couldn't fix it. The dealer had to remove the door panel and replace the entire handle assembly, plus assorted parts as dealers like to do. They offered to paint the new handle and its mounting to match the car, but I said to heck with it. They wanted an extra $250 plus tax to get out the can of spray paint. Instead they dabbed touch-up paint on damaged areas in an only semi-sloppy fashion, but at least that was free.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> He broke the door handle while trying to force open the frozen door. I ended up back at the dealer since my usual car repair guy couldn't fix it. The dealer had to remove the door panel and replace the entire handle assembly, plus assorted parts as dealers like to do. They offered to paint the new handle and its mounting to match the car, but I said to heck with it. They wanted an extra $250 plus tax to get out the can of spray paint. Instead they dabbed touch-up paint on damaged areas in an only semi-sloppy fashion, but at least that was free.



Well now that just sucks. 
Once you open up the door panels, they don't go back on the same. Plus you have to get new plastic clips. 
I always order touch up paint when I buy the car and do those little jobs myself. Years of giving myself manis and pedis and I can get a better line than they can.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> He broke the door handle while trying to force open the frozen door. I ended up back at the dealer since my usual car repair guy couldn't fix it. The dealer had to remove the door panel and replace the entire handle assembly, plus assorted parts as dealers like to do. They offered to paint the new handle and its mounting to match the car, but I said to heck with it. They wanted an extra $250 plus tax to get out the can of spray paint. Instead they dabbed touch-up paint on damaged areas in an only semi-sloppy fashion, but at least that was free.


Ah. Oh my. And you stuck with him?
Good call on touch-up paint.￼
(Knew men who'd urinate on frozen car door handles.  And it *worked*.￼)


Murphy47 said:


> Well now that just sucks.
> Once you open up the door panels, they don't go back on the same. Plus you have to get new plastic clips.
> I always order touch up paint when I buy the car and do those little jobs myself. Years of giving myself manis and pedis and I can get a better line than they can.


My touch-up paint dries into useless lumps in tube. Or I break the stupid brush.￼
But those fumes...


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> He broke the door handle while trying to force open the frozen door. I ended up back at the dealer since my usual car repair guy couldn't fix it. The dealer had to remove the door panel and replace the entire handle assembly, plus assorted parts as dealers like to do. They offered to paint the new handle and its mounting to match the car, but I said to heck with it. They wanted an extra $250 plus tax to get out the can of spray paint. Instead they dabbed touch-up paint on damaged areas in an only semi-sloppy fashion, but at least that was free.


Ugh. Don't you just love it when such things happen?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies, it's so cold today that Miss Plum got all stiff and rigid until we got to the station. Was not this cold in a while around here.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure if Amazon has any YakTrax left, but those are the best. They just slip over your shoes and provide great traction.
> Socks worn over shoes look stupid but also help with traction in a pinch. As do rubber bands if you have any that big.



Thanks for the recommendations. I LOVE the socks idea! I can do that. 


remainsilly said:


> Everyone needs chocolate in January.



Isn't that true? One must cling to what little happiness we can find in these gray icy months.



Ludmilla said:


> We had another episode of The Walking Morons at work today.  But, I survived.







Murphy47 said:


> Well now that just sucks.
> Once you open up the door panels, they don't go back on the same. Plus you have to get new plastic clips.
> I always order touch up paint when I buy the car and do those little jobs myself. Years of giving myself manis and pedis and I can get a better line than they can.



I did not know that about the door panels. Maybe that explains why doors sometimes develop leaks and rust on the bottom? Aw well, the car is 17 years old, it won't last much longer anyway.

I have a bottle of touch-up paint for the car, but have never used it. I've been afraid I'll muck it up. But you've given me courage. I'll try it the next time I spot a scratch although it may be dried up by now.



remainsilly said:


> (Knew men who'd urinate on frozen car door handles.  And it *worked*.￼)



  Note to self: do not ask strange men in parking lots for help when door handle freezes.

Years ago I found mice in my car and posted a message about it on the Car Talks web site. There were at least a dozen replies from men who claimed to keep critters out of their parked cars at night by urinating around their car.

Spent another afternoon chipping ice off sidewalks and driveways. And now there's more ice. Three feet of snow I can deal with, but this is a mess.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, it's so cold today that Miss Plum got all stiff and rigid until we got to the station. Was not this cold in a while around here.


Our bags are tough, Ludmilla.... Like us.
It's very cold here too and I have just put my Padlock satchel close to the radiator.
My feet are frozen, I want to hibernate....


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I LOVE the socks idea! I can do that.
> 
> 
> Isn't that true? One must cling to what little happiness we can find in these gray icy months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that about the door panels. Maybe that explains why doors sometimes develop leaks and rust on the bottom? Aw well, the car is 17 years old, it won't last much longer anyway.
> 
> I have a bottle of touch-up paint for the car, but have never used it. I've been afraid I'll muck it up. But you've given me courage. I'll try it the next time I spot a scratch although it may be dried up by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: do not ask strange men in parking lots for help when door handle freezes.
> 
> Years ago I found mice in my car and posted a message about it on the Car Talks web site. There were at least a dozen replies from men who claimed to keep critters out of their parked cars at night by urinating around their car.
> 
> Spent another afternoon chipping ice off sidewalks and driveways. And now there's more ice. Three feet of snow I can deal with, but this is a mess.


Yes, BigPurseSue, ice is worse than snow.
In 2008 there was a hail storm in the neighbourhood ( 80 %of the city was spared... it was a very local storm,)
Anyway the ice refused to melt and it was a nightmarish situation.
Side walks were as slippery as an ice rink for 3 or 4 days.
We were not used to it all and there were lots of broken arms and legs.
Be careful!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, it's so cold today that Miss Plum got all stiff and rigid until we got to the station. Was not this cold in a while around here.


Wow. This is cold!
And requires hot cocoa. To survive in style.


BigPurseSue said:


> Note to self: do not ask strange men in parking lots for help when door handle freezes.


On my "rules to live by" list, is # 9347.
Immediately following, _Avoid returning "friendly" waves to people in auction houses._


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wow. This is cold!
> And requires hot cocoa. To survive in style.
> 
> On my "rules to live by" list, is # 9347.
> Immediately following, _Avoid returning "friendly" waves to people in auction houses._



Ooh. That could be bad.


----------



## remainsilly

Wow.
This site is annoying today.￼
Slow & freaky logins/posting.

Comfort & nice feeling textures today.


Deadly ponies' mr. farrow, ink suede.
With mr. pom pom purse, ink suede, as bag charm.
And the world's most amazing wool scarf.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wow.
> This site is annoying today.￼
> Slow & freaky logins/posting.
> 
> Comfort & nice feeling textures today.
> View attachment 3579317
> 
> Deadly ponies' mr. farrow, ink suede.
> With mr. pom pom purse, ink suede, as bag charm.
> And the world's most amazing wool scarf.[/QUO
> Very annoying site today, you are right, remainsilly!
> It takes hours to log in and look at the posts...
> Fortunately, your patience paid off....
> Nice outfit and bag and charm!


----------



## Murphy47

Greetings fellow Islanders [emoji111][emoji173][emoji162]
Tomorrow they are forecasting major internet/social media outages as multi millions of Americans take to the Net to vent their opinions about the inauguration of surely the least qualified candidate in history. 
I shall repair to our lovely all inclusive Island [emoji267] 
My over 50 year old butt shall be covered in Yoga pants. 
I shall sing Kumbaya (off key). 
A donation shall be made to Planned Parenthood, PrideUSA, the AFL-CIO, NOW, the Sierra Club and the NAACP. 
I will be loud and inappropriate. 
And probably wonder (again) how a tangerine tinted buffoon got to be in charge.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag love, all￼
Seems tpf slowly untangles its tech mess.￼
---
When will we see fuschia/oxblood bag modeling, Murphy?
And more red, Mariapia, for upcoming Rooster Year?
Ah, soon a lovely chocolate bag will arrive for Ludmilla.￼
---
Have not felt well today.￼ 
Shuffled home to find some lovely additions, near my perfume tray.


Very pretty scent, perfume/soap/lotion gift.
For thorough slathering-o-good-smell.￼


----------



## ElainePG

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful Elaine!!  You really know your scarves!


Thank you, *msd*... I'll admit that H scarves are a weakness of mine.  *Much* more of a weakness than handbags!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Terrific, Elaine. *My scarves never look like this*.
> Congrats on getting that beautiful piece.


Thank you, *Ludmilla*. I've been knotting Hermès scarves for many, many, manyyyyyy years. By now I can pretty much do it blindfolded!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3577930
> 
> 
> Early morning greetings from the station. Miss Plum and I are waiting for the train. At the moment everything is on time.
> 
> Confession time: ordered a chocolate cousin of Miss Plum during the weekend. I wanted a brown (*sigh*) version of that bag since I unwrapped Miss Plum. She is one of my most used bags and just comfy. Pretty excited now.


Excited to see your new chocolate bag, *Ludmilla*!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I have a few scarves and tying them is a nightmare!
> I even lost one in the street a few years ago It just slipped...I remember my father said " Stop talking about it,   It will make a lady happy!"


Oh, how sad to lose a scarf, *Mariapia*!    I hope someone very nice found it... someone who appreciated it and gave it love.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear so many are slipping and sliding around this week.
> Happily, the ice here melted  Monday afternoon.
> Not sure if Amazon has any YakTrax left, but those are the best. They just slip over your shoes and provide great traction.
> Socks worn over shoes look stupid but also help with traction in a pinch. As do rubber bands if you have any that big.
> Kitty litter on the stairs/porch can also help give traction if you are out of salt.
> My personal fav tip from the Canadian Mounties: waddle like a penguin.


Waddling like a penguin is definitely an image, Murphy! It probably looks better on some than on others...


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> He broke the door handle while trying to force open the frozen door. I ended up back at the dealer since my usual car repair guy couldn't fix it. The dealer had to remove the door panel and replace the entire handle assembly, plus assorted parts as dealers like to do. They offered to paint the new handle and its mounting to match the car, but I said to heck with it. They wanted an extra $250 plus tax to get out the can of spray paint. Instead they dabbed touch-up paint on damaged areas in an only semi-sloppy fashion, but at least that was free.


Eek! I'm sure you could have thought of much nice ways to spend that $$$. Did he learn his lesson, at least???


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> He broke the door handle while trying to force open the frozen door. I ended up back at the dealer since my usual car repair guy couldn't fix it. The dealer had to remove the door panel and replace the entire handle assembly, plus assorted parts as dealers like to do. They offered to paint the new handle and its mounting to match the car, but I said to heck with it. They wanted an extra $250 plus tax to get out the can of spray paint. Instead they dabbed touch-up paint on damaged areas in an only semi-sloppy fashion, but at least that was free.


Eek! I'm sure you could have thought of much nice ways to spend that $$$. Did he learn his lesson, at least???


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> He broke the door handle while trying to force open the frozen door. I ended up back at the dealer since my usual car repair guy couldn't fix it. The dealer had to remove the door panel and replace the entire handle assembly, plus assorted parts as dealers like to do. They offered to paint the new handle and its mounting to match the car, but I said to heck with it. They wanted an extra $250 plus tax to get out the can of spray paint. Instead they dabbed touch-up paint on damaged areas in an only semi-sloppy fashion, but at least that was free.


Eek! I'm sure you could have thought of much nice ways to spend that $$$. Did he learn his lesson, at least???


----------



## ElainePG

Don't know why it repeated my last post 4 times. It wasn't even a terribly interesting post!
Is tPF acting up for anyone else, or is it just me????


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings fellow Islanders [emoji111][emoji173][emoji162]
> Tomorrow they are forecasting major internet/social media outages as multi millions of Americans take to the Net to vent their opinions about the inauguration of surely the least qualified candidate in history.
> I shall repair to our lovely all inclusive Island [emoji267]
> My over 50 year old butt shall be covered in Yoga pants.
> I shall sing Kumbaya (off key).
> A donation shall be made to Planned Parenthood, PrideUSA, the AFL-CIO, NOW, the Sierra Club and the NAACP.
> I will be loud and inappropriate.
> And probably wonder (again) how a tangerine tinted buffoon got to be in charge.


I scheduled a pedicure for tomorrow. At least my toesies will be happy, even if no other part of me is.
And I'm *not* putting on the TV.
Not for a single minute. 
Denial is considerably more than a river in Egypt.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow.
> This site is annoying today.￼
> Slow & freaky logins/posting.
> 
> Comfort & nice feeling textures today.
> View attachment 3579317
> 
> Deadly ponies' mr. farrow, ink suede.
> With mr. pom pom purse, ink suede, as bag charm.
> And the world's most amazing wool scarf.


Lovely outfit.  The scarf is very pretty on you.
I did not realise that you can wear Mr. Farrow crossbody. Everything looks so comfy.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Excited to see your new chocolate bag, *Ludmilla*!


I am excited, too.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> Eek! I'm sure you could have thought of much nice ways to spend that $$$. Did he learn his lesson, at least???



Hehe. <sad chuckle>

I plan to eat chocolate today. One of the few consolations left in a mad, ice-covered world.

I too am looking forward to seeing your chocolate bag, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings fellow Islanders [emoji111][emoji173][emoji162]
> Tomorrow they are forecasting major internet/social media outages as multi millions of Americans take to the Net to vent their opinions about the inauguration of surely the least qualified candidate in history.
> I shall repair to our lovely all inclusive Island [emoji267]
> My over 50 year old butt shall be covered in Yoga pants.
> I shall sing Kumbaya (off key).
> A donation shall be made to Planned Parenthood, PrideUSA, the AFL-CIO, NOW, the Sierra Club and the NAACP.
> I will be loud and inappropriate.
> And probably wonder (again) how a tangerine tinted buffoon got to be in charge.


----------



## Ludmilla

Some bag porn to lift the spirits. 




One good thing about the cold is that the sun is shining.  Miss Plum is sun bathing at the moment.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Some bag porn to lift the spirits.
> 
> View attachment 3580023
> 
> 
> One good thing about the cold is that the sun is shining.  Miss Plum is sun bathing at the moment.



Still my heart! That is the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen! And the color! <swoon> <double-swoon>


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Some bag porn to lift the spirits.
> 
> View attachment 3580023
> 
> 
> One good thing about the cold is that the sun is shining.  Miss Plum is sun bathing at the moment.


On my goodness she is stunning !


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Still my heart! That is the most gorgeous bag I've ever seen! And the color! <swoon> <double-swoon>





Tomsmom said:


> On my goodness she is stunning !



Awww. Thank you, ladies.  It's just ol' Miss Plum. OK, admittedly, she is one of my favorites.  Very happy that you like her, too.
What are your favorite bags?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Some bag porn to lift the spirits.
> 
> View attachment 3580023
> 
> 
> One good thing about the cold is that the sun is shining.  Miss Plum is sun bathing at the moment.


That bag is absolutely gorgeous!
She deserves basking in the sun after yesterday's cold weather.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Hope you recover well.￼
> 
> I chose an outfit, to mimic my rooster charm.
> Sort of a big & mini effect.
> View attachment 3577344
> 
> Which I find hilarious. But probably isn't fashion runway material.



I like that charm! Very cute!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Yes, BigPurseSue! He was going on to 19 when he passed away last April.



Oh... I'm sorry to hear this. I'm sure he's still happy and all. My dog passed away last year and sometimes, I still look at "his" corner like he's still there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That bag is absolutely gorgeous!
> She deserves basking in the sun after yesterday's cold weather.



Yes, she does. It is still very cold around here. Took a little walk during the lunch break, though (without Miss Plum, she had to keep an eye on the office. ).


----------



## millivanilli

Hej @ dear islanders,

just wanted to make you laugh.

Daughter (9 years) has a subject at school called " ethics" (hard to translate... the alternatvie to religion but without religion). Next week they'll have a test about "luck", which means in German luck as well as fortune as well as happiness.

I asked her : what do you think who is luckier, the one who is happy when the sun shines or the one who is happy if (note in German "when" and "if" share the same word) he gets a Birkin?"

She " The one how is happy when the sun shines"

I:" why?"

... wait for it, this is hillarious:

She: " because THAT will probably happen".

I had to laugh so hard.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Oh... I'm sorry to hear this. I'm sure he's still happy and all. My dog passed away last year and sometimes, I still look at "his" corner like he's still there.


Happens to me all the time, Vink.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Hej @ dear islanders,
> 
> just wanted to make you laugh.
> 
> Daughter (9 years) has a subject at school called " ethics" (hard to translate... the alternatvie to religion but without religion). Next week they'll have a test about "luck", which means in German luck as well as fortune as well as happiness.
> 
> I asked her : what do you think who is luckier, the one who is happy when the sun shines or the one who is happy if (note in German "when" and "if" share the same word) he gets a Birkin?"
> 
> She " The one how is happy when the sun shines"
> 
> I:" why?"
> 
> ... wait for it, this is hillarious:
> 
> She: " because THAT will probably happen".
> 
> I had to laugh so hard.



Gave me a good chuckle. 
Smart girl!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Hej @ dear islanders,
> 
> just wanted to make you laugh.
> 
> Daughter (9 years) has a subject at school called " ethics" (hard to translate... the alternatvie to religion but without religion). Next week they'll have a test about "luck", which means in German luck as well as fortune as well as happiness.
> 
> I asked her : what do you think who is luckier, the one who is happy when the sun shines or the one who is happy if (note in German "when" and "if" share the same word) he gets a Birkin?"
> 
> She " The one how is happy when the sun shines"
> 
> I:" why?"
> 
> ... wait for it, this is hillarious:
> 
> She: " because THAT will probably happen".
> 
> I had to laugh so hard.


Hilarious,  millivanilli!
Your daughter is so wise and witty!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Hej @ dear islanders,
> 
> just wanted to make you laugh.
> 
> Daughter (9 years) has a subject at school called " ethics" (hard to translate... the alternatvie to religion but without religion). Next week they'll have a test about "luck", which means in German luck as well as fortune as well as happiness.
> 
> I asked her : what do you think who is luckier, the one who is happy when the sun shines or the one who is happy if (note in German "when" and "if" share the same word) he gets a Birkin?"
> 
> She " The one how is happy when the sun shines"
> 
> I:" why?"
> 
> ... wait for it, this is hillarious:
> 
> She: " because THAT will probably happen".
> 
> I had to laugh so hard.



This one is cool. Clever daughter!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely outfit.  The scarf is very pretty on you.
> I did not realise that you can wear Mr. Farrow crossbody. Everything looks so comfy.


Scarf is sooooooo awesome.￼
Mr. farrow's strap is long, but fixed(not adjustable). Will do crossbody for me okay.
But will change, for people of different heights.


Ludmilla said:


> Some bag porn to lift the spirits.
> 
> View attachment 3580023
> 
> 
> One good thing about the cold is that the sun is shining.  Miss Plum is sun bathing at the moment.


She is so beautiful.
Will she be nice to her chocolate sister?
Or will there be jealous cat fights?


Ludmilla said:


> What are your favorite bags?


Hmm.
Still couple of my mulberry bags win. And deadly ponies mr. fill n zip.
But that black vicster grows on me.


millivanilli said:


> Hej @ dear islanders,
> 
> just wanted to make you laugh.
> 
> Daughter (9 years) has a subject at school called " ethics" (hard to translate... the alternatvie to religion but without religion). Next week they'll have a test about "luck", which means in German luck as well as fortune as well as happiness.
> 
> I asked her : what do you think who is luckier, the one who is happy when the sun shines or the one who is happy if (note in German "when" and "if" share the same word) he gets a Birkin?"
> 
> She " The one how is happy when the sun shines"
> 
> I:" why?"
> 
> ... wait for it, this is hillarious:
> 
> She: " because THAT will probably happen".
> 
> I had to laugh so hard.


Hehehe.￼
Despite forum hoopla, b not so hard to get, imo.
But price--


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Scarf is sooooooo awesome.￼
> Mr. farrow's strap is long, but fixed(not adjustable). Will do crossbody for me okay.
> But will change, for people of different heights.
> 
> She is so beautiful.
> Will she be nice to her chocolate sister?
> Or will there be jealous cat fights?
> 
> Hmm.
> Still couple of my mulberry bags win. And deadly ponies mr. fill n zip.
> But that black vicster grows on me.
> 
> Hehehe.￼
> Despite forum hoopla, b not so hard to get, imo.
> But price--



I think in markets where there are more people than bags available more game playing goes on.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I think in markets where there are more people than bags available more game playing goes on.


Perhaps.
Am not expert. Just know my own h experiences.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Perhaps.
> Am not expert. Just know my own h experiences.



Me neither. Glad yours were pleasant!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Scarf is sooooooo awesome.￼
> Mr. farrow's strap is long, but fixed(not adjustable). Will do crossbody for me okay.
> But will change, for people of different heights.
> 
> She is so beautiful.
> Will she be nice to her chocolate sister?
> Or will there be jealous cat fights?
> 
> Hmm.
> Still couple of my mulberry bags win. And deadly ponies mr. fill n zip.
> But that black vicster grows on me.
> 
> Hehehe.￼
> Despite forum hoopla, b not so hard to get, imo.
> But price--


There will be catfights. Miss Plum knows my passion for brown bags only two well. I must have given her the "wish you were brown" glance about 100 times.

Ha! Vicster better grows on you! She is an H bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think in markets where there are more people than bags available more game playing goes on.


This could be true.  Although I have no idea about the H market.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This could be true.  Although I have no idea about the H market.



I see a few here and there. 
Here in the Middle there seems to be an even split between in your face logo bags and completely PLAIN with no visible name anywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I see a few here and there.
> Here in the Middle there seems to be an even split between in your face logo bags and completely PLAIN with no visible name anywhere.




Around here you can see everything, but mostly no name bags. A while ago Liebeskind and George, Gina & Lucy were huge. We also have tons of Le Pliage and Michael Kors. Sometimes there is high end in the mix, LV and once in a while H. But, honestly it differs from city to city.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> There will be catfights. Miss Plum knows my passion for brown bags only two well. I must have given her the "wish you were brown" glance about 100 times.
> 
> Ha! Vicster better grows on you! She is an H bag!


Miss Plum is proud of her purple colour, Ludmilla. 
And don't worry she will welcome her chocolate brown sister with warmth and delight!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Around here you can see everything, but mostly no name bags. A while ago Liebeskind and George, Gina & Lucy were huge. We also have tons of Le Pliage and Michael Kors. Sometimes there is high end in the mix, LV and once in a while H. But, honestly it differs from city to city.



Very true. 
And my favorite reason for road trips. 
Seeing what the ladies wear in other cities.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I see a few here and there.
> Here in the Middle there seems to be an even split between in your face logo bags and completely PLAIN with no visible name anywhere.


Very few high end bags or clothes in my area.
A few MK, lots of Le Pliage and sometimes LV Neverfull or Speedy.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Very few high end bags or clothes in my area.
> A few MK, lots of Le Pliage and sometimes LV Neverfull or Speedy.



I see LOTS of expensive clothes around here. 
Have to know what your looking at to spot them though. 
The downside is that many people wear them FAR too long. 
80's styles are coming back so maybe the ladies still wearing puffy sleeves won't feel so odd. Lol.


----------



## vink

BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I LOVE the socks idea! I can do that.
> 
> 
> Isn't that true? One must cling to what little happiness we can find in these gray icy months.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not know that about the door panels. Maybe that explains why doors sometimes develop leaks and rust on the bottom? Aw well, the car is 17 years old, it won't last much longer anyway.
> 
> I have a bottle of touch-up paint for the car, but have never used it. I've been afraid I'll muck it up. But you've given me courage. I'll try it the next time I spot a scratch although it may be dried up by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Note to self: do not ask strange men in parking lots for help when door handle freezes.
> 
> Years ago I found mice in my car and posted a message about it on the Car Talks web site. There were at least a dozen replies from men who claimed to keep critters out of their parked cars at night by urinating around their car.
> 
> Spent another afternoon chipping ice off sidewalks and driveways. And now there's more ice. Three feet of snow I can deal with, but this is a mess.



Wow! Never heard of this before and I think I'd rather leave it at that.


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> Hej @ dear islanders,
> 
> just wanted to make you laugh.
> 
> Daughter (9 years) has a subject at school called " ethics" (hard to translate... the alternatvie to religion but without religion). Next week they'll have a test about "luck", which means in German luck as well as fortune as well as happiness.
> 
> I asked her : what do you think who is luckier, the one who is happy when the sun shines or the one who is happy if (note in German "when" and "if" share the same word) he gets a Birkin?"
> 
> She " The one how is happy when the sun shines"
> 
> I:" why?"
> 
> ... wait for it, this is hillarious:
> 
> She: " because THAT will probably happen".
> 
> I had to laugh so hard.



She's very smart! [emoji1360][emoji1360] [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

In my working beach town, people goes very casual. Anything Brandname is sparse unless they're the dressed up type. 
But back to the big city, especially in the downtown area, all kind of brands can be found and it seems the older the owners, the more expensive their bags are. And people with no name bag can still be found everywhere.


----------



## remainsilly

Ooh, exciting day!
Official bag change, into New Year red. 
Poppy red mulberry bayswater & rooster charm.
For weekend market shopping.


Demons, away with ye!!!
Bring on the dancing lions!

My emergency toaster pastries were crushed--somewhere between vicster to now.
Probably inside squashy mr. farrow.
Will return to kitchen--so someone else eats.￼
And take uncrushed ones.
Evil.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ooh, exciting day!
> Official bag change, into New Year red.
> Poppy red mulberry bayswater & rooster charm.
> For weekend market shopping.
> View attachment 3580745
> 
> Demons, away with ye!!!
> Bring on the dancing lions!
> 
> My emergency toaster pastries were crushed--somewhere between vicster to now.
> Probably inside squashy mr. farrow.
> Will return to kitchen--so someone else eats.￼
> And take uncrushed ones.
> Evil.



Awesome bag!! 
You should order pop tart carrier for your snacks. Used to have them for the kids and they worked perfectly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ooh, exciting day!
> Official bag change, into New Year red.
> Poppy red mulberry bayswater & rooster charm.
> For weekend market shopping.
> View attachment 3580745
> 
> Demons, away with ye!!!
> Bring on the dancing lions!
> 
> My emergency toaster pastries were crushed--somewhere between vicster to now.
> Probably inside squashy mr. farrow.
> Will return to kitchen--so someone else eats.￼
> And take uncrushed ones.
> Evil.



My hubbie used to further crush up mangled pop tarts and put them over ice cream.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My hubbie used to further crush up mangled pop tarts and put them over ice cream.


Brilliant!!!
May drop hints about needing more ice cream in home.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Brilliant!!!
> May drop hints about needing more ice cream in home.



Just can't have too much ice cream.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Ooh, exciting day!
> Official bag change, into New Year red.
> Poppy red mulberry bayswater & rooster charm.
> For weekend market shopping.
> View attachment 3580745
> 
> Demons, away with ye!!!
> Bring on the dancing lions!
> 
> My emergency toaster pastries were crushed--somewhere between vicster to now.
> Probably inside squashy mr. farrow.
> Will return to kitchen--so someone else eats.￼
> And take uncrushed ones.
> Evil.


Gorgeous bag, rs, and a perfect match to Mr. Rooster. Happy nearly New Year!


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Ooh, exciting day!
> Official bag change, into New Year red.
> Poppy red mulberry bayswater & rooster charm.
> For weekend market shopping.
> View attachment 3580745
> 
> Demons, away with ye!!!
> Bring on the dancing lions!
> 
> My emergency toaster pastries were crushed--somewhere between vicster to now.
> Probably inside squashy mr. farrow.
> Will return to kitchen--so someone else eats.￼
> And take uncrushed ones.
> Evil.



Love the poppy Mulberry!  It really does say 'bring on the dancing lions!'


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I see LOTS of expensive clothes around here.
> Have to know what your looking at to spot them though.
> The downside is that many people wear them FAR too long.
> 80's styles are coming back so maybe the ladies still wearing puffy sleeves won't feel so odd. Lol.


 I have no idea how to spot designer clothes as I am not very knowledgable about them. We do have people who wear expensive clothes. Unfortunately most of them have no taste of all and fall over the top down to tacky land.


----------



## BigPurseSue

In our city one sees lots of logo bags--mostly fake Coach I assume. Or plain black bags. We have a university here and black seems to be the uniform. When classes change on campus you can look down the hill and see swarms of black creatures pouring from the buildings and moving through the streets. And that's all they wear, black. Black jackets, black pants, black hats and scarves. It's kind of depressing really.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ooh, exciting day!
> Official bag change, into New Year red.
> Poppy red mulberry bayswater & rooster charm.
> For weekend market shopping.
> View attachment 3580745
> 
> Demons, away with ye!!!
> Bring on the dancing lions!
> 
> My emergency toaster pastries were crushed--somewhere between vicster to now.
> Probably inside squashy mr. farrow.
> Will return to kitchen--so someone else eats.￼
> And take uncrushed ones.
> Evil.



Bring the New Year on! Poppy Bays is in town!
Poppy is such a glorious colour and I WISH I had bought that poppy red Lexy in shrunken calf when I had the chance. The colour is so saturated.
Enjoy giving her and the Rooster a spin, my friend. 
And get some ice cream. Quick!


----------



## millivanilli

Happy new Chinese Year!

May the roosters bring you laughter, health, luck and lots of pretty stuff to play with. Silvester, the first rooster I had says "happy New Year" too. He is hiding in the second picture, so maybe luck might be hard to find this year?

My daughter changed into funny mode yesterday, according to the change everybody predicts (even a friend of mine sent me an email about a "tranit" in the Human Design- no clue what this is about but it sounded good, so).

Funny quote of the day:

Me: " tomorrow we'll have grilled vegetables".
Daughter: "mom, you mispronounced Pizza".


hhaaaaaa.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> In our city one sees lots of logo bags--mostly fake Coach I assume. Or plain black bags. We have a university here and black seems to be the uniform. When classes change on campus you can look down the hill and see swarms of black creatures pouring from the buildings and moving through the streets. And that's all they wear, black. Black jackets, black pants, black hats and scarves. It's kind of depressing really.


Do they teach art at this university? Because of all that black? I work at an uni and our students do not wear black. But they dress badly, still. Most of the girls wear skinny jeans (or stuff that is going to be a skirt as soon as it is grown), tops that hang loosely around them. They all try very hard to dress up. Some have practical backpacks or leather messengers, the others have totes ranging from no name pleather to Le Pliage to Michael Kors. We have a green look-a-like Birkin, two or three LV Neverfulls and some very bad fakes. Obviously I stare too much on the bags of our students.


----------



## BigPurseSue

A little late-night boogie music for island girls, courtesy of Aretha and the Eurythmics.
Swing your handbags as you dance along!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Happy new Chinese Year!
> 
> May the roosters bring you laughter, health, luck and lots of pretty stuff to play with. Silvester, the first rooster I had says "happy New Year" too. He is hiding in the second picture, so maybe luck might be hard to find this year?
> 
> My daughter changed into funny mode yesterday, according to the change everybody predicts (even a friend of mine sent me an email about a "tranit" in the Human Design- no clue what this is about but it sounded good, so).
> 
> Funny quote of the day:
> 
> Me: " tomorrow we'll have grilled vegetables".
> Daughter: "mom, you mispronounced Pizza".
> 
> 
> hhaaaaaa.



 She is very funny. But also right. You can put grilled vegetables on a pizza. 

Your chickens are nice? Do you have any still?


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> A little late-night boogie music for island girls, courtesy of Aretha and the Eurythmics.
> Swing your handbags as you dance along!



It's already morning over here, but that won't stop me from dancing and swinging my bags.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> She is very funny. But also right. You can put grilled vegetables on a pizza.
> 
> Your chickens are nice? Do you have any still?




No unfortunately not. I miss them dearly, but actually I am quite happy not to have any as we have Aufstallpflicht through Germany so  all chicken are locked in since... October I guess?  Even that barnd shown in the second picture was too little for my 12 chicken and the goose, I don't want to know what happens in a typical barn where a chicken has a quarter of an squaremeter space. They eat themselves up when they get mad, so I am happy that I could skip this round of locking in. The last one I had was really exhausting, I spent hours each day to rebuild the barn and to bring stuff for them to play so that they remained peacefully.

How comes that you are already awake that early? Any interesting plans for today?


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Do they teach art at this university? Because of all that black? I work at an uni and our students do not wear black. But they dress badly, still. Most of the girls wear skinny jeans (or stuff that is going to be a skirt as soon as it is grown), tops that hang loosely around them. They all try very hard to dress up. Some have practical backpacks or leather messengers, the others have totes ranging from no name pleather to Le Pliage to Michael Kors. We have a green look-a-like Birkin, two or three LV Neverfulls and some very bad fakes. Obviously I stare too much on the bags of our students.



Oh yes, they do have art departments--many art departments! And theatre and dance. Skinny jeans are often part of the uniform. And Le Pliage bags are common. Lots of black leather backpacks. Occasionally a Neverfull. And large fur things on the legs with tights. I'm at a loss as to how to describe the fur things except that they look like big fluffy fur stoles wrapped around the ankles. They are so fluffy it's hard to tell if any boot or shoe is involved.

I try to remember what I wore in college but I have absolutely no memory of it. That is probably a good thing.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Do they teach art at this university? Because of all that black? I work at an uni and our students do not wear black. But they dress badly, still. Most of the girls wear skinny jeans (or stuff that is going to be a skirt as soon as it is grown), tops that hang loosely around them. They all try very hard to dress up. Some have practical backpacks or leather messengers, the others have totes ranging from no name pleather to Le Pliage to Michael Kors. We have a green look-a-like Birkin, two or three LV Neverfulls and some very bad fakes. Obviously I stare too much on the bags of our students.




hahaaaaa come to us, we have the real stuff ) I'll make a picture next time I'll be there. :*

Dressed--... well we have a dresscode, containing black trouser or a black skirt, ballerinas and a white Tee or blouse but they STILL manage it to dress poorly. No idea why.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> No unfortunately not. I miss them dearly, but actually I am quite happy not to have any as we have Aufstallpflicht through Germany so  all chicken are locked in since... October I guess?  Even that barnd shown in the second picture was too little for my 12 chicken and the goose, I don't want to know what happens in a typical barn where a chicken has a quarter of an squaremeter space. They eat themselves up when they get mad, so I am happy that I could skip this round of locking in. The last one I had was really exhausting, I spent hours each day to rebuild the barn and to bring stuff for them to play so that they remained peacefully.
> 
> How comes that you are already awake that early? Any interesting plans for today?


Oh, I forgot that the Stallpflicht is still going on. My cousin had ducks until a few years ago and gave them up after the last round of Stallpflicht. I agree - chickens are giving everyone (including themselves) a hard time when locked up too long.

I am used to early hours thanks to commuting. So, I wake up on weekends, too. 
No special plans, yet. Have to do some stuff for my parents, take a quick trip to town and have to put away the last pieces of Christmas stuff. Hope I can enjoy the sun this afternoon. 
Do you have any special plans?


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh yes, they do have art departments--many art departments! And theatre and dance. Skinny jeans are often part of the uniform. And Le Pliage bags are common. Lots of black leather backpacks. Occasionally a Neverfull. And large fur things on the legs with tights. I'm at a loss as to how to describe the fur things except that they look like big fluffy fur stoles wrapped around the ankles. They are so fluffy it's hard to tell if any boot or shoe is involved.
> 
> I try to remember what I wore in college but I have absolutely no memory of it. That is probably a good thing.




Hahaha. The fluffy fur stoles sound interesting! Never seen them around here, maybe next winter. 
I bet the black dress code is due to the several arts departments. They want to look intellectual.  But, the fur things give it away.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, I forgot that the Stallpflicht is still going on. My cousin had ducks until a few years ago and gave them up after the last round of Stallpflicht. I agree - chickens are giving everyone (including themselves) a hard time when locked up too long.
> 
> I am used to early hours thanks to commuting. So, I wake up on weekends, too.
> No special plans, yet. Have to do some stuff for my parents, take a quick trip to town and have to put away the last pieces of Christmas stuff. Hope I can enjoy the sun this afternoon.
> Do you have any special plans?




I totally do understand him. Ducks are even worse as they need water

My plans stuck a little bit. I was planing to dress in a nice summerdress and go out to the lake or the river to swim. Then I woke up and saw the white mess outsides. Now I am sitting in my bed, starring out of the window and mumbling " bring in the spring. Bring in the spring. Bring in the spring".

Didn't work yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> hahaaaaa come to us, we have the real stuff ) I'll make a picture next time I'll be there. :*
> 
> Dressed--... well we have a dresscode, containing black trouser or a black skirt, ballerinas and a white Tee or blouse but they STILL manage it to dress poorly. No idea why.



Hehehe. I am always in handbag heaven when I travel down south and see all the real bags. 

I think the girls are still practicing with their outfits and they follow too many instagram bloggers. They try to dress like people they admire, but not like the person who they are. It always shows I think. And there have always been dress codes at uni. During my time as a student each and every law student had ballerinas, skinny jeans, a pastel coloured blouse and a jumper (both Hilfinger), pearls (necklace and earrings) and a Barbour wax jacked. And a Le Pliage. We called them Perlen-Paulas (pearl Paulas).  To be honest the Perlen-Paulas had better taste than the students I see now.... They looked always put together just a bit boring.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. The fluffy fur stoles sound interesting! Never seen them around here, maybe next winter.
> I bet the black dress code is due to the several arts departments. They want to look intellectual.  But, the fur things give it away.



The fur things--similar to this: http://www.shoebuy.com/bearpaw-boet...mmc=googleproductads_pla-_-none-_-none-_-none
But some are so furry you can't see the shoes and wonder how they can walk. Popular to wear with tights and mini-skirt smaller than a handkerchief.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> I totally do understand him. Ducks are even worse as they need water
> 
> My plans stuck a little bit. I was planing to dress in a nice summerdress and go out to the lake or the river to swim. Then I woke up and saw the white mess outsides. Now I am sitting in my bed, starring out of the window and mumbling " bring in the spring. Bring in the spring. Bring in the spring".
> 
> Didn't work yet.


Haha. Spring will come, don't worry. You can walk the little ice bear through a magic winter wonderland, today.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> The fur things--similar to this: http://www.shoebuy.com/bearpaw-boet...mmc=googleproductads_pla-_-none-_-none-_-none
> But some are so furry you can't see the shoes and wonder how they can walk. Popular to wear with tights and mini-skirt smaller than a handkerchief.




One of those moments when I do not understand fashion....

Reminds me of him - Mr. Yeti.


----------



## vink

BigPurseSue said:


> In our city one sees lots of logo bags--mostly fake Coach I assume. Or plain black bags. We have a university here and black seems to be the uniform. When classes change on campus you can look down the hill and see swarms of black creatures pouring from the buildings and moving through the streets. And that's all they wear, black. Black jackets, black pants, black hats and scarves. It's kind of depressing really.



Oh my! This is completely opposite from what the youth wear here. If it's not for the mourning of the king, I believe many girls won't even have black in their closet since colors especially the girls prints is kind of all the rage here. But since the mourning last October, black and all the dark palette are everywhere, too.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> One of those moments when I do not understand fashion....
> 
> Reminds me of him - Mr. Yeti.
> View attachment 3580964



It does indeed! 

I stopped trying to understand fashion around 1982. I look at runway shows online and I can't...I can't even process it.


----------



## vink

BigPurseSue said:


> It does indeed!
> 
> I stopped trying to understand fashion around 1982. I look at runway shows online and I can't...I can't even process it.



Ha ha.  fashion in the 80s is quite hard to understand. But then again, there'll always be fashion that I don't get every year.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> In our city one sees lots of logo bags--mostly fake Coach I assume. Or plain black bags. We have a university here and black seems to be the uniform. When classes change on campus you can look down the hill and see swarms of black creatures pouring from the buildings and moving through the streets. And that's all they wear, black. Black jackets, black pants, black hats and scarves. It's kind of depressing really.


Same around here, BigPurseSue!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bring the New Year on! Poppy Bays is in town!
> Poppy is such a glorious colour and I WISH I had bought that poppy red Lexy in shrunken calf when I had the chance. The colour is so saturated.
> Enjoy giving her and the Rooster a spin, my friend.
> And get some ice cream. Quick!


oh dear, Ludmilla! 
I saw a wonderful preloved Mulberry Bays in that colour on labellov.com...
It's so beautiful but.... I cannot buy another red bag, can I?
I should go into rehab quick!


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh yes, they do have art departments--many art departments! And theatre and dance. Skinny jeans are often part of the uniform. And Le Pliage bags are common. Lots of black leather backpacks. Occasionally a Neverfull. And large fur things on the legs with tights. I'm at a loss as to how to describe the fur things except that they look like big fluffy fur stoles wrapped around the ankles. They are so fluffy it's hard to tell if any boot or shoe is involved.
> 
> I try to remember what I wore in college but I have absolutely no memory of it. That is probably a good thing.


I do remember... Black from head to toes!


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> The fur things--similar to this: http://www.shoebuy.com/bearpaw-boet...mmc=googleproductads_pla-_-none-_-none-_-none
> But some are so furry you can't see the shoes and wonder how they can walk. Popular to wear with tights and mini-skirt smaller than a handkerchief.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Oh my! This is completely opposite from what the youth wear here. If it's not for the mourning of the king, I believe many girls won't even have black in their closet since colors especially the girls prints is kind of all the rage here. But since the mourning last October, black and all the dark palette are everywhere, too.


A friend who went to Thailand told me about it. 
I met her a few hours before she went to the airport and she was already dressed in dark grey.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I am always in handbag heaven when I travel down south and see all the real bags.
> 
> I think the girls are still practicing with their outfits and they follow too many instagram bloggers. They try to dress like people they admire, but not like the person who they are. It always shows I think. And there have always been dress codes at uni. During my time as a student each and every law student had ballerinas, skinny jeans, a pastel coloured blouse and a jumper (both Hilfinger), pearls (necklace and earrings) and a Barbour wax jacked. And a Le Pliage. We called them Perlen-Paulas (pearl Paulas).  To be honest the Perlen-Paulas had better taste than the students I see now.... They looked always put together just a bit boring.




YES! I remember! In my times it was a grey Benneton sweater, a blouse, pearl earrings, a Tiffany bracelet and a quilted jacket 

And BWL had the same but with pretty colors and buttom up 

I miss those days.

No, it's a real dresscode where I work. Like mandatory. We are supposed to send the students home to change when the outfit doesnt meet the guidelines.



And stil they manage it.. Don't know how. Guess you are right, they copy something they saw from instagram?


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Spring will come, don't worry. You can walk the little ice bear through a magic winter wonderland, today.




the little icebear hates winter, which makes me totally happy as the last icebear I had was like "winter? Snow? cold? I'M COMING!! Let's go let's go let's goooooo!!".  18 years of freezing in the cold. This one loves to lay in the sun and swim in the river.

@Mariapia: how did the Ugg boot search end up? Compared to  " I stepped into Mr. Yeti and am not sorry for that"-boots Uggs really do look nice, don't they?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> the little icebear hates winter, which makes me totally happy as the last icebear I had was like "winter? Snow? cold? I'M COMING!! Let's go let's go let's goooooo!!".  18 years of freezing in the cold. This one loves to lay in the sun and swim in the river.
> 
> @Mariapia: how did the Ugg boot search end up? Compared to  " I stepped into Mr. Yeti and am not sorry for that"-boots Uggs really do look nice, don't they?


I didn't find my size, millivanilli. The shop owner told me those boots sold like hot cakes for Christmas.
How come we always think that we are the only girls to be interested in a special item?


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> oh dear, Ludmilla!
> I saw a wonderful preloved Mulberry Bays in that colour on labellov.com...
> It's so beautiful but.... I cannot buy another red bag, can I?
> I should go into rehab quick!


Forget about the rehab thing....
I just ordered something else.....


----------



## millivanilli

Arg. I am angry. Actually everbody talks about the Trumps, including Melania- no don't panic, no political discussion going on. Somebody, let's call her A, assumes, that the couple is already seperated. Another female friend (let's call her B) added her thoughts.

I answered that IF that would be the case, I'd really feeld for her, as living with a partner you don't love anymore but are forced to by circumstances is really hard.

Boy, did they go after me.Beginning with " I  really do not feel for her" over " that is self choosen" and so on. I am angry and frustrated at a very high level.

When on heaven sake will that stop, that catiness of women. DonÄt we have enough to fight through, do we still have to pick on another woman? Just because she  is a woman? And perhaps beautiful and perhaps has enough money? Do we still have to be green with envy.. When oh when will that stop.

Do we start telling everybody that his or her fate is " self choosen"? Do we really think, that we have the right to sit on a high horse, jusging, only to make us feel better? Next time I'll tell either A or B, when they start complaining about how hard life is as a divorced woman that they "choosen it for themselves".



Sorry, had to let it out. I'll stop now. Normally I am really calm and don't care too much, but this hit a soft spot.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Forget about the rehab thing....
> I just ordered something else.....




Do you need an intervention? I have no clue how that is done properly but if you give me some time, I'll google it.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I didn't find my size, millivanilli. The shop owner told me those boots sold like hot cakes for Christmas.
> How come we always think that we are the only girls to be interested in a special item?




Oh I am sorry for that. Perhaps next year- as these are really really comfy. Next year I am thinking about purchasing  a pair, too.

Ha, I know what you mean! With me, it is like: entering a shop and realizing that the item is sold out everywhere and reacting like " erm... what? How comes?"


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Do you need an intervention? I have no clue how that is done properly but if you give me some time, I'll google it.


Thank you, millivanilli!
The only thing I could do is throw the IPad out of the window...
About Melania and your friends now...
How do they know how THEY would react in the same situation?
Maybe they would stay, maybe they would leave.
It's only when  people go through  the same ordeal that they can learn about themselves and become non judgmental and more compassionate.
One of my friends learnt it the hard way..
 She used to say that should a girl complain about some aspects of her her married life , she had to take action immediately, forget about the consequences and  just leave. If she didn't, then the blame was on her.
And she herself had done exactly that quite a few times.
She later met a  guy who little by little got very violent. He even broke her nose.
She went to the hospital told the staff she had bumped into a door.... and went home.... Back to the guy...
When we told her that she could not stay with him, that one day he would kill her, she replied " you can't understand, I love him... 
The companionship lasted.... 10 years...
One day, the guy disappeared and she never heard from him again.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, millivanilli!
> The only thing I could do is throw the IPad out of the window...
> About Melania and your friends now...
> How do they know how THEY would react in the same situation?
> Maybe they would stay, maybe they would leave.
> It's only when  people go through  the same ordeal that they can learn about themselves and become non judgmental and more compassionate.
> One of my friends learnt it the hard way..
> She used to say that should a girl complain about some aspects of her her married life , she had to take action immediately, forget about the consequences and  just leave. If she didn't, then the blame was on her.
> And she herself had done exactly that quite a few times.
> She later met a  guy who little by little got very violent. He even broke her nose.
> She went to the hospital told the staff she had bumped into a door.... and went home.... Back to the guy...
> When we told her that she could not stay with him, that one day he would kill her, she replied " you can't understand, I love him...
> The companionship lasted.... 10 years...
> One day, the guy disappeared and she never heard from him again.



That is the best possible ending to that situation.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Oh my! This is completely opposite from what the youth wear here. If it's not for the mourning of the king, I believe many girls won't even have black in their closet since colors especially the girls prints is kind of all the rage here. But since the mourning last October, black and all the dark palette are everywhere, too.



How long do you have to wear muted colours? It sounds a bit depressing esp. when you say that the young folks love colours.



BigPurseSue said:


> It does indeed!
> 
> I stopped trying to understand fashion around 1982. I look at runway shows online and I can't...I can't even process it.



I cannot process runway shows either.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> oh dear, Ludmilla!
> I saw a wonderful preloved Mulberry Bays in that colour on labellov.com...
> It's so beautiful but.... I cannot buy another red bag, can I?
> I should go into rehab quick!





Mariapia said:


> Forget about the rehab thing....
> I just ordered something else.....



Wanted to tell you to step away from the Bays as it is heavy and would turn into a wardrobe ornament. Got my lazy Bays last March and have not worn her once! 

What did you order? Is it red? Is it a bag?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I didn't find my size, millivanilli. The shop owner told me those boots sold like hot cakes for Christmas.
> How come we always think that we are the only girls to be interested in a special item?



Keep an eye on the websites. The further into spring (and warmer it gets) the cheaper boots, coats and scarves get. 
Last May, I scored a pair of cashmere gloves for $16 and some Ugg slippers for $36. 
Won't warm you up now but is easier on the wallet. [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> YES! I remember! In my times it was a grey Benneton sweater, a blouse, pearl earrings, a Tiffany bracelet and a quilted jacket
> 
> And BWL had the same but with pretty colors and buttom up
> 
> I miss those days.
> 
> No, it's a real dresscode where I work. Like mandatory. We are supposed to send the students home to change when the outfit doesnt meet the guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> And stil they manage it.. Don't know how. Guess you are right, they copy something they saw from instagram?


A real dresscode? Oh wow. I guess this would not work with our students. They are very obsessed about being individual... Funny enough this can be like a uniform, too.


millivanilli said:


> the little icebear hates winter, which makes me totally happy as the last icebear I had was like "winter? Snow? cold? I'M COMING!! Let's go let's go let's goooooo!!".  18 years of freezing in the cold. This one loves to lay in the sun and swim in the river.
> 
> @Mariapia: how did the Ugg boot search end up? Compared to  " I stepped into Mr. Yeti and am not sorry for that"-boots Uggs really do look nice, don't they?


Hehehe. Good for you. Maybe you and the icebear can enjoy the sun behind the windows, today?


millivanilli said:


> Arg. I am angry. Actually everbody talks about the Trumps, including Melania- no don't panic, no political discussion going on. Somebody, let's call her A, assumes, that the couple is already seperated. Another female friend (let's call her B) added her thoughts.
> 
> I answered that IF that would be the case, I'd really feeld for her, as living with a partner you don't love anymore but are forced to by circumstances is really hard.
> 
> Boy, did they go after me.Beginning with " I  really do not feel for her" over " that is self choosen" and so on. I am angry and frustrated at a very high level.
> 
> When on heaven sake will that stop, that catiness of women. DonÄt we have enough to fight through, do we still have to pick on another woman? Just because she  is a woman? And perhaps beautiful and perhaps has enough money? Do we still have to be green with envy.. When oh when will that stop.
> 
> Do we start telling everybody that his or her fate is " self choosen"? Do we really think, that we have the right to sit on a high horse, jusging, only to make us feel better? Next time I'll tell either A or B, when they start complaining about how hard life is as a divorced woman that they "choosen it for themselves".
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to let it out. I'll stop now. Normally I am really calm and don't care too much, but this hit a soft spot.


Hm. Not sure why women are this way. I think we compare ourselves too much with others. But, I fear your friends are going to shoot you, if you tell them that they have choosen their life.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> We do have people who wear expensive clothes. Unfortunately most of them have no taste of all and fall over the top down to tacky land.


 Bwahahaha!
Laughing because so true.


Ludmilla said:


> Poppy is such a glorious colour and I WISH I had bought that poppy red Lexy in shrunken calf when I had the chance. The colour is so saturated.


Was gift last New Year. My 1st red bag in awhile. 
Admittedly, works better than imagined.
And really enjoy color.
Red with orange tones = no. This = yes!


millivanilli said:


> Silvester, the first rooster I had says "happy New Year" too.


Hi, Silvester￼
I grew up near chickens, turkeys, ducks.
But geese deeply worry me.


BigPurseSue said:


> A little late-night boogie music for island girls, courtesy of Aretha and the Eurythmics.


Love the Eurythmics!
Thanks for posting.


BigPurseSue said:


> I try to remember what I wore in college but I have absolutely no memory of it. That is probably a good thing.


Omg. I wore, "clothes with stains, gathering more stains."
Was an endless chemical/lab/food/dirt nightmare.
Because doing laundry cost money.


Ludmilla said:


> the Stallpflicht


What is this word?


Ludmilla said:


> I think the girls are still practicing with their outfits and they follow too many instagram bloggers. They try to dress like people they admire, but not like the person who they are. It always shows I think.


Wise words, my friend.


BigPurseSue said:


> The fur things--similar to this: http://www.shoebuy.com/bearpaw-boet...mmc=googleproductads_pla-_-none-_-none-_-none
> But some are so furry you can't see the shoes and wonder how they can walk. Popular to wear with tights and mini-skirt smaller than a handkerchief.


These frighten me.
Agree with mr. yeti reference.
Yetis attached to my feet = no.


vink said:


> I believe many girls won't even have black in their closet since colors especially the girls prints is kind of all the rage here.


Yes, I see many bright colors. But black, too. A mixture of emo kids & day-glo fashionistas. 
Plus lots of camo prints.


millivanilli said:


> Arg. I am angry. Actually everbody talks about the Trumps, including Melania- no don't panic, no political discussion going on. Somebody, let's call her A, assumes, that the couple is already seperated. Another female friend (let's call her B) added her thoughts.


Believe Melania returned to NY home.
Until son finishes school term.
Was planned.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> YES! I remember! In my times it was a grey Benneton sweater, a blouse, pearl earrings, a Tiffany bracelet and a quilted jacket
> 
> And BWL had the same but with pretty colors and buttom up
> 
> I miss those days.
> 
> No, it's a real dresscode where I work. Like mandatory. We are supposed to send the students home to change when the outfit doesnt meet the guidelines.
> 
> 
> 
> And stil they manage it.. Don't know how. Guess you are right, they copy something they saw from instagram?



My oldest DD attended a private Jesuit college for 4 years. They had "standardized" dress. Since she also belonged to a sorority, they wore dresses and skirts mostly. Flats, and Lilly Pulitzer tops (it was the South). 
At her current college, a public school, she constantly complains about what the students wear. Often it's pajamas and a school logo sweatshirt. Not sure why Americans love to go outdoors in their nightwear.  It's just WRONG.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag/rooster love￼
Received lovely iris. 


Will shop for oranges, ginger, etc. this weekend. Always fun.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> My oldest DD attended a private Jesuit college for 4 years. They had "standardized" dress. Since she also belonged to a sorority, they wore dresses and skirts mostly. Flats, and Lilly Pulitzer tops (it was the South).
> At her current college, a public school, she constantly complains about what the students wear. Often it's pajamas and a school logo sweatshirt. Not sure why Americans love to go outdoors in their nightwear.  It's just WRONG.




sorry, as a non nataive speaker I have to ask:

pajama as in ... sleepwear pajama?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Bwahahaha!
> Laughing because so true.
> 
> Was gift last New Year. My 1st red bag in awhile.
> Admittedly, works better than imagined.
> And really enjoy color.
> Red with orange tones = no. This = yes!
> 
> Hi, Silvester￼
> I grew up near chickens, turkeys, ducks.
> But geese deeply worry me.
> 
> Love the Eurythmics!
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Omg. I wore, "clothes with stains, gathering more stains."
> Was an endless chemical/lab/food/dirt nightmare.
> Because doing laundry cost money.
> 
> What is this word?
> 
> Wise words, my friend.
> 
> These frighten me.
> Agree with mr. yeti reference.
> Yetis attached to my feet = no.
> 
> Yes, I see many bright colors. But black, too. A mixture of emo kids & day-glo fashionistas.
> Plus lots of camo prints.
> 
> Believe Melania returned to NY home.
> Until son finishes school term.
> Was planned.


Stallpflicht = all birds like chickens, turkeys, ducks,... that are meant to be eaten by humans are locked in their coops because of the bird flu.
Stall = coop 
Pflicht = obligation


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Bwahahaha!
> Laughing because so true.
> 
> Was gift last New Year. My 1st red bag in awhile.
> Admittedly, works better than imagined.
> And really enjoy color.
> Red with orange tones = no. This = yes!
> 
> Hi, Silvester￼
> I grew up near chickens, turkeys, ducks.
> But geese deeply worry me.
> 
> Love the Eurythmics!
> Thanks for posting.
> 
> Omg. I wore, "clothes with stains, gathering more stains."
> Was an endless chemical/lab/food/dirt nightmare.
> Because doing laundry cost money.
> 
> What is this word?
> 
> Wise words, my friend.
> 
> These frighten me.
> Agree with mr. yeti reference.
> Yetis attached to my feet = no.
> 
> Yes, I see many bright colors. But black, too. A mixture of emo kids & day-glo fashionistas.
> Plus lots of camo prints.
> 
> Believe Melania returned to NY home.
> Until son finishes school term.
> Was planned.




Sorry remainsilly!

Stallpflicht or Aufstallpflicht means that the goverment decides that no bird no matter  of which kind is allowed to go outside. That means: locking chicken, geesen, ducks, quails, pigeons, peacocks..... in until the ban is lifted. It already goes on for 3 monthes afaIk.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Stallpflicht = all birds like chickens, turkeys, ducks,... that are meant to be eaten by humans are locked in their coops because of the bird flu.
> Stall = coop
> Pflicht = obligation




You were first


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Arg. I am angry. Actually everbody talks about the Trumps, including Melania- no don't panic, no political discussion going on. Somebody, let's call her A, assumes, that the couple is already seperated. Another female friend (let's call her B) added her thoughts.
> 
> I answered that IF that would be the case, I'd really feeld for her, as living with a partner you don't love anymore but are forced to by circumstances is really hard.
> 
> Boy, did they go after me.Beginning with " I  really do not feel for her" over " that is self choosen" and so on. I am angry and frustrated at a very high level.
> 
> When on heaven sake will that stop, that catiness of women. DonÄt we have enough to fight through, do we still have to pick on another woman? Just because she  is a woman? And perhaps beautiful and perhaps has enough money? Do we still have to be green with envy.. When oh when will that stop.
> 
> Do we start telling everybody that his or her fate is " self choosen"? Do we really think, that we have the right to sit on a high horse, jusging, only to make us feel better? Next time I'll tell either A or B, when they start complaining about how hard life is as a divorced woman that they "choosen it for themselves".
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to let it out. I'll stop now. Normally I am really calm and don't care too much, but this hit a soft spot.



There is a Melania thread on the forum if you want to check out some of her clothes. 
She has some neat ideas and certainly the figure to wear most anything. 
I wish she would wear undergarments. 
Mid 40's is just to old for that nonsense.  
Certainly it's odd for her to be in NYC when ***** is in DC, but not unheard of. 
The First Children usually attend one of 2 schools in DC. Those 2 have rooms for Secret Service details that accompany said children. 
Neighbors, shop owners and the police are not thrilled with the situation as extra security makes gridlock in their neighborhood. Constant tourists and protesters make the situation worse. 
So people are unhappy at the hassle and expense when there are excellent schools in D.C.  
As to why women are so catty, I think it comes from olden times when we had to compete for the same man. I am surprised myself at how mean women are to each other in this day and age.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> sorry, as a non nataive speaker I have to ask:
> 
> pajama as in ... sleepwear pajama?



Yup.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> You were first


But you gave some more interesting infos.


----------



## Murphy47

Hear you go:


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hear you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581255
> View attachment 3581256


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.



well..... erm... erm...  ok  I'm irritated.

The underwear-thing that is not going on.... see "pajamas" 

Catty women, I need to answer later as now I pretend beeing a french cook and have to do chicken vol au vant. Daughter is at the movies with a friend, so I took the chance to cook " adult" dinner Next time I'll buy the puff pastry. So not worth the work.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Hear you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581255
> View attachment 3581256




WHY WOULD YOU?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> well..... erm... erm...  ok  I'm irritated.
> 
> The underwear-thing that is not going on.... see "pajamas"
> 
> Catty women, I need to answer later as now I pretend beeing a french cook and have to do chicken vol au vant. Daughter is at the movies with a friend, so I took the chance to cook " adult" dinner Next time I'll buy the puff pastry. So not worth the work.



That sounds soooo tasty. 
While I like to cook and pretend I am Julia Childs, pastry is just too much. 
Not my thing. 
I say, if you can save time buying an ingredient, go for it!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


>



I know, right? 
Kids are bad enough, but adults?
As it's Saturday morning, I shall count for you how many kids I see in their pajamas at the grocery store/Target. 
If I peak in the window I will see several little girls in slippers and a nightgown getting theirs nails done with mom. 
Ugh.


----------



## remainsilly

Hmm.
Grew up reading _Andy Pandy, The Wishing Chair_--all sorts of stories, in which children had wonderful adventure wearing their pajamas.
Traveling through starry skies, talking to Moon Man. Eating sugar.
Even newer _Doctor Who_ showed comfty, pajama-clad companion adventures. On alien worlds.

However, most of my brain realizes is fantasy & make-believe.
And that pajama adventures should stay indoors. Or, in my own garden.
Seeing above photos cements this idea.￼
---
Have been encouraging man in my life to cook "as fun." For some time now.
We are up to "preparing more than eaten immediately, to freeze for later."
Gives me on-demand veggie burritos.
Albeit with touch of freezer burn/ice crystals.
Still learning. He'll get there.


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> Arg. I am angry. Actually everbody talks about the Trumps, including Melania- no don't panic, no political discussion going on. Somebody, let's call her A, assumes, that the couple is already seperated. Another female friend (let's call her B) added her thoughts.
> 
> I answered that IF that would be the case, I'd really feeld for her, as living with a partner you don't love anymore but are forced to by circumstances is really hard.
> 
> Boy, did they go after me.Beginning with " I  really do not feel for her" over " that is self choosen" and so on. I am angry and frustrated at a very high level.
> 
> When on heaven sake will that stop, that catiness of women. DonÄt we have enough to fight through, do we still have to pick on another woman? Just because she  is a woman? And perhaps beautiful and perhaps has enough money? Do we still have to be green with envy.. When oh when will that stop.
> 
> Do we start telling everybody that his or her fate is " self choosen"? Do we really think, that we have the right to sit on a high horse, jusging, only to make us feel better? Next time I'll tell either A or B, when they start complaining about how hard life is as a divorced woman that they "choosen it for themselves".
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, had to let it out. I'll stop now. Normally I am really calm and don't care too much, but this hit a soft spot.



(Hug) Sometimes, I don't understand the cattiness some people have toward other people, either. It's just sad.  

I don't think they're separated. I read somewhere that she said she prefer to stay in NYC raising the son while he moves into the White House.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> How long do you have to wear muted colours? It sounds a bit depressing esp. when you say that the young folks love colours.
> 
> 
> 
> I cannot process runway shows either.



The cremation is planned to be some time in October and the officials are requested to be dressed in mourning for a year so I guess until then, the majority will be in mourning or quiet colors. 

However, I think judging from clothing they're wearing now, they learn to adapt just fine.  

I just start to wonder this week since next week will be a Chinese New Year if anyone of the Chinese descendant will wear any red according to the tradition. After all, red is totally not a mourning color, and black is totally not a color to bring any good luck for the year. [emoji848]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> (Hug) Sometimes, I don't understand the cattiness some people have toward other people, either. It's just sad.
> 
> I don't think they're separated. I read somewhere that she said she prefer to stay in NYC raising the son while he moves into the White House.



Well, the WH is a very old building with less square footage for living space than her 3 floor apartment in NYC. 
No rule says she has to move, it's just customary. 
Plus it costs more so we shall see who is paying and how folks react.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Hear you go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581255
> View attachment 3581256



Um... time has changed. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

I'll admit that I like staying in my pajamas, too. But I keep it only in the house area, like my yard. (We have high fence so no one can see me in pj at noon.) But I always change if I have to go out.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> The cremation is planned to be some time in October and the officials are requested to be dressed in mourning for a year so I guess until then, the majority will be in mourning or quiet colors.
> 
> However, I think judging from clothing they're wearing now, they learn to adapt just fine.
> 
> I just start to wonder this week since next week will be a Chinese New Year if anyone of the Chinese descendant will wear any red according to the tradition. After all, red is totally not a mourning color, and black is totally not a color to bring any good luck for the year. [emoji848]



A whole year? Oh wow. This is long. Sorry, if my questions are rude or anything like that, but why is the cremation planned in October? 

Sounds tricky for the Chinese descendants and their New Year Festivities.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My oldest DD attended a private Jesuit college for 4 years. They had "standardized" dress. Since she also belonged to a sorority, they wore dresses and skirts mostly. Flats, and Lilly Pulitzer tops (it was the South).
> At her current college, a public school, she constantly complains about what the students wear. Often it's pajamas and a school logo sweatshirt. Not sure why Americans love to go outdoors in their nightwear.  It's just WRONG.


Pajamas....Every time you tell us about people wearing them at the mall or at the post office and now at college, Murphy, I just have no words.. Unbelievable!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wanted to tell you to step away from the Bays as it is heavy and would turn into a wardrobe ornament. Got my lazy Bays last March and have not worn her once!
> 
> What did you order? Is it red? Is it a bag?


Don't worry, Ludmilla. I sudddenly remembered that the Bayswater is a heavy bag....
And started looking at Ralph Lauren site.... and at the Ricky collection...
No sales.
I thought I was safe then. I don't know why I went to an Italian site...not even thinking something would interest me.
Looked at all sorts of brands. And ... here it was. A Ricky in tan... 70 % off.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Pajamas....Every time you tell us about people wearing them at the mall or at the post office and now at college, Murphy, I just have no words.. Unbelievable!



It still shocks me too! 
Last week I went to the pharmacy to pick up meds for the patients and forgot to change out of my slippers and trust me I used the drive thru window. No way I was going inside.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3581559
> 
> Don't worry, Ludmilla. I sudddenly remembered that the Bayswater is a heavy bag....
> And started looking at Ralph Lauren site.... and at the Ricky collection...
> No sales.
> I thought I was safe then. I don't know why I went to an Italian site...not even thinking something would interest me.
> Looked at all sorts of brands. And ... here it was. A Ricky in tan... 70 % off.



Don't know the weight of the Ricky, but that price seems phenomenal!!! 
I don't think I could resist.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Don't know the weight of the Ricky, but that price seems phenomenal!!!
> I don't think I could resist.


I don't know about its weight, Murphy....
I tried it on when I was in Dubai and it didn't look that heavy to me but then... it was empty.
As for the phenomenal price, it's probably because it isn't black.. and because the model isn't that popular in Europe...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't know about its weight, Murphy....
> I tried it on when I was in Dubai and it didn't look that heavy to me but then... it was empty.
> As for the phenomenal price, it's probably because it isn't black.. and because the model isn't that popular in Europe...



I haven't seen one I DONT like.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't know about its weight, Murphy....
> I tried it on when I was in Dubai and it didn't look that heavy to me but then... it was empty.
> As for the phenomenal price, it's probably because it isn't black.. and because the model isn't that popular in Europe...



See if it lists a shipping weight. That should give you an idea. Subtract about a pound for box/packing materials.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> See if it lists a shipping weight. That should give you an idea. Subtract about a pound for box/packing materials.


I will tell you when I get it... I hope I will see The UPS delivery gentleman very soon.
Yes, The site uses UPS. I have already subscribed to UPS My choice.
I just can't wait!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I will tell you when I get it... I hope I will see The UPS delivery gentleman very soon.
> Yes, The site uses UPS. I have already subscribed to UPS My choice.
> I just can't wait!



You bought it??!!!
I  sooooo excited! Can't wait to see it. [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I haven't seen one I DONT like.


Same here... and it's a disaster. But now, it's over. No more bags for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> You bought it??!!!
> I  sooooo excited! Can't wait to see it. [emoji41]


I would have bought it in ANY colour, Murphy. Even in black...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I would have bought it in ANY colour, Murphy. Even in black...



Which color did you get?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Which color did you get?


The one in the picture. My favourite colour. 
There was only one left. I was very lucky...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The one in the picture. My favourite colour.
> There was only one left. I was very lucky...



Most xlnt choice!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Not starting any politics: I just thought this was cute


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3581559
> 
> Don't worry, Ludmilla. I sudddenly remembered that the Bayswater is a heavy bag....
> And started looking at Ralph Lauren site.... and at the Ricky collection...
> No sales.
> I thought I was safe then. I don't know why I went to an Italian site...not even thinking something would interest me.
> Looked at all sorts of brands. And ... here it was. A Ricky in tan... 70 % off.


Emptied my red bayswater.
Then used trusty luggage scale--which helped me pack 15lb/6,8kg for month in NZ.
Bays = 2,7lb/1,22kg
Is not heaviest bag I own.￼
---
Your new bag is very comforting. The color, shape, hardware.
Hints of bygone days. Yet modern.
Like very much! Congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not starting any politics: I just thought this was cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581632


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Emptied my red bayswater.
> Then used trusty luggage scale--which helped me pack 15lb/6,8kg for month in NZ.
> Bays = 2,7lb/1,22kg
> Is not heaviest bag I own.￼
> ---
> Your new bag is very comforting. The color, shape, hardware.
> Hints of bygone days. Yet modern.
> Like very much! Congrats!


My B weighs 1,3 kilo and it's so heavy that it has been sleeping since I bought it...
The Ricky should be lighter weight ... I will keep you posted..


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> *My B weighs 1,3 kilo and it's so heavy that it has been sleeping since I bought it...*
> The Ricky should be lighter weight ... I will keep you posted..


Was my worry--they try to sell me, still refusing. 
Definitely, keep me posted!


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Not starting any politics: I just thought this was cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581632


This is *hysterical*! I grabbed a screen shot and sent it to a friend whose neice was marching in Washington today. Thanks for the post, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> This is *hysterical*! I grabbed a screen shot and sent it to a friend whose neice was marching in Washington today. Thanks for the post, Murphy.



Anytime! 
[emoji111][emoji173][emoji162]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3581559
> 
> Don't worry, Ludmilla. I sudddenly remembered that the Bayswater is a heavy bag....
> And started looking at Ralph Lauren site.... and at the Ricky collection...
> No sales.
> I thought I was safe then. I don't know why I went to an Italian site...not even thinking something would interest me.
> Looked at all sorts of brands. And ... here it was. A Ricky in tan... 70 % off.


Wowzers, Mariapia. A Ricky! You have been lusting for that bag quite a while now. And for 70% off!!!  What a bargain! The colour is great, too.  You lucky lucky girl.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not starting any politics: I just thought this was cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3581632


Penguins! I like Penguins! They are so cool.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Penguins! I like Penguins! They are so cool.
> 
> View attachment 3582084



Penguins have always been my fav too!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wowzers, Mariapia. A Ricky! You have been lusting for that bag quite a while now. And for 70% off!!!  What a bargain! The colour is great, too.  You lucky lucky girl.


Thank you, Ludmilla.
I just can't believe my luck.
Now, I have to reorganize shelves and closet for my new baby...
The weather here is horrible, I might do that this afternoon. Notice that I said I might not I will.
What about the bag you ordered ? When will it arrive?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Penguins! I like Penguins! They are so cool.
> 
> View attachment 3582084


They are so cute!


----------



## millivanilli

Gooooooood morning dear Islanders,

such a pretty, pretty, pretty beautiful bag! Never heard of it, googled it, what a steal! 70 % off! I like it better in brown, congratulations!

Funny penguins

Today is the day, today I am thinking about starting the thing I am supposed to do but refuse to do... Keep you fingers crossed, that I manage it to keep the motivation on its track:*

Will read the posts later as a reward. 

*waving*


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Gooooooood morning dear Islanders,
> 
> such a pretty, pretty, pretty beautiful bag! Never heard of it, googled it, what a steal! 70 % off! I like it better in brown, congratulations!
> 
> Funny penguins
> 
> Today is the day, today I am thinking about starting the thing I am supposed to do but refuse to do... Keep you fingers crossed, that I manage it to keep the motivation on its track:*
> 
> Will read the posts later as a reward.
> 
> *waving*


We are all with you on this, millivanilli!


----------



## Ludmilla

Used Signorina Postina yesterday to run a few errands. She was out of her dustbag, because I took some comparison shots for another tpfer last weekend.


Poor bag was shamed by my mother who thinks she is poorly made as she has no lining and no zipper. Oh and because she is floppy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> I just can't believe my luck.
> Now, I have to reorganize shelves and closet for my new baby...
> The weather here is horrible, I might do that this afternoon. Notice that I said I might not I will.
> What about the bag you ordered ? When will it arrive?


It will take some time as the bag has to be made, yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It will take some time as the bag has to be made, yet.


It's worth the wait, Ludmilla. 
As my grandmother used to say " we are always waiting for something"
And waiting for a brown chocolate bag is just great!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Used Signorina Postina yesterday to run a few errands. She was out of her dustbag, because I took some comparison shots for another tpfer last weekend.
> View attachment 3582208
> 
> Poor bag was shamed by my mother who thinks she is poorly made as she has no lining and no zipper. Oh and because she is floppy.


No, no, your mum is wrong, Ludmilla.
The Postina is beautifully made! 
You should take her out more often..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's worth the wait, Ludmilla.
> As my grandmother used to say " we are always waiting for something"
> And waiting for a brown chocolate bag is just great!



Your grandmother was right.  And waiting for a long coveted tan bag is great, too! 
Did you decide to organise your shelves?



Mariapia said:


> No, no, your mum is wrong, Ludmilla.
> The Postina is beautifully made!
> You should take her out more often..




I know that you are right and my mother is not.  
The problem with Postina is that I am at work from Monday until Friday and she is too small for the daily commute. I can use her only on weekends (Saturdays that is as I rarely need a bag on Sundays) and as I have at least 10 bags of her size that want to be used, too, it is getting difficult to use her more often.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Your grandmother was right.  And waiting for a long coveted tan bag is great, too!
> Did you decide to organise your shelves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you are right and my mother is not.
> The problem with Postina is that I am at work from Monday until Friday and she is too small for the daily commute. I can use her only on weekends (Saturdays that is as I rarely need a bag on Sundays) and as I have at least 10 bags of her size that want to be used, too, it is getting difficult to use her more often.


I perfectly understand, Ludmilla. Small bags are very cute but to go to work with one of them is dificult, especially when you take the train and are away all day.
So many things to carry, just in case...
I haven't done anything yet, surprise, surprise...
I am watching TV instead... I know, I know. Shame on me!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I perfectly understand, Ludmilla. Small bags are very cute but to go to work with one of them is dificult, especially when you take the train and are away all day.
> So many things to carry, just in case...
> I haven't done anything yet, surprise, surprise...
> I am watching TV instead... I know, I know. Shame on me!



Rest is important too!
I have been lacking motivation to organize my closet or clean off the dining room table as well. [emoji8]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Your grandmother was right.  And waiting for a long coveted tan bag is great, too!
> Did you decide to organise your shelves?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know that you are right and my mother is not.
> The problem with Postina is that I am at work from Monday until Friday and she is too small for the daily commute. I can use her only on weekends (Saturdays that is as I rarely need a bag on Sundays) and as I have at least 10 bags of her size that want to be used, too, it is getting difficult to use her more often.



The problem is not the bags (of course), it's the season. 
In Winter there is so much extra stuff to be carried. 
Gloves, scarves, extra meds, an abundance of Kleenex, etc. A big bag is necessary when it's colder. 
Come Spring, you can jettison all that extra stuff. Yeah!! And this have smaller bags. 
See how I justified that? Am I good or what? Hee hee.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's Sunday - the day to be lazy, ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The problem is not the bags (of course), it's the season.
> In Winter there is so much extra stuff to be carried.
> Gloves, scarves, extra meds, an abundance of Kleenex, etc. A big bag is necessary when it's colder.
> Come Spring, you can jettison all that extra stuff. Yeah!! And this have smaller bags.
> See how I justified that? Am I good or what? Hee hee.


Yes, you are very good! And correct. I carry much more during the cold season.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The problem is not the bags (of course), it's the season.
> In Winter there is so much extra stuff to be carried.
> Gloves, scarves, extra meds, an abundance of Kleenex, etc. A big bag is necessary when it's colder.
> Come Spring, you can jettison all that extra stuff. Yeah!! And this have smaller bags.
> See how I justified that? Am I good or what? Hee hee.


Brilliant, Murphy!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Used Signorina Postina yesterday to run a few errands. She was out of her dustbag, because I took some comparison shots for another tpfer last weekend.
> View attachment 3582208
> 
> Poor bag was shamed by my mother who thinks she is poorly made as she has no lining and no zipper. Oh and because she is floppy.


Ah. Ye ol' insult-the-bag ploy. 
Quickly followed by ye ol' "let me use that thing, to save you problems," ploy.
Mum wants the postina. Beware.

Btw, pickle alexa probably has lots of problematic issues.
Stick her into a mailbox. Let me ease your burdens.


Murphy47 said:


> The problem is not the bags (of course), it's the season.
> In Winter there is so much extra stuff to be carried.
> Gloves, scarves, extra meds, an abundance of Kleenex, etc. A big bag is necessary when it's colder.
> Come Spring, you can jettison all that extra stuff. Yeah!! And this have smaller bags.
> See how I justified that? Am I good or what? Hee hee.


I'm such a freak.
And stuff all that crap into coat pockets.
To leave room in big bags--for little shopping trinkets/snacks.Tragic.


Ludmilla said:


> It's Sunday - the day to be lazy, ladies!


We have been sorting books/dvds/music to resell.
Which is painful--well, the books. Love books. Books are my homies.￼￼ 
Would live with piles on every surface. And use as plates for dinner parties. If no kept me in check.

Soon, off to market! To take photos near yellow chrysanthemums--so I stay pretty for another year.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah. Ye ol' insult-the-bag ploy.
> Quickly followed by ye ol' "let me use that thing, to save you problems," ploy.
> Mum wants the postina. Beware.
> 
> Btw, pickle alexa probably has lots of problematic issues.
> Stick her into a mailbox. Let me ease your burdens.
> 
> I'm such a freak.
> And stuff all that crap into coat pockets.
> To leave room in big bags--for little shopping trinkets/snacks.Tragic.
> 
> We have been sorting books/dvds/music to resell.
> Which is painful--well, the books. Love books. Books are my homies.￼￼
> Would live with piles on every surface. And use as plates for dinner parties. If no kept me in check.
> 
> Soon, off to market! To take photos near yellow chrysanthemums--so I stay pretty for another year.



Painful to sort books and movies. 
If they are useful to you though it's time to pass them on. 
Once a friend and I had a yard sale and looking at the pile of books she shook her head kind of sadly and said " why did I keep all those? I should have passed them on when they were in good shape so someone else could love them." 
I try to remember that whenever my bookshelves get too full. Pass them on to be loved before they fall apart.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Painful to sort books and movies.
> If they are useful to you though it's time to pass them on.
> Once a friend and I had a yard sale and looking at the pile of books she shook her head kind of sadly and said " why did I keep all those? I should have passed them on when they were in good shape so someone else could love them."
> I try to remember that whenever my bookshelves get too full. Pass them on to be loved before they fall apart.


 Wise words, my friend.
I tend to buy books, thinking of them as a quick/fun read.
To resell later.
Then get busy. Or do other things, on vacation.
And the piles grow.

Won't mention graduate textbooks & poetry chapbooks.
Which believe they still need me. And are clingy little b@st@rds.


----------



## Murphy47

Not included. Nor are hardbacks that keep for decades. Just "quick reads" that someone else can enjoy now. 
Books like everything else aren't made as nicely anymore and after a while the glue doesn't hold the pages in so best to pass them on.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah. Ye ol' insult-the-bag ploy.
> Quickly followed by ye ol' "let me use that thing, to save you problems," ploy.
> Mum wants the postina. Beware.
> 
> Btw, pickle alexa probably has lots of problematic issues.
> Stick her into a mailbox. Let me ease your burdens.
> 
> I'm such a freak.
> And stuff all that crap into coat pockets.
> To leave room in big bags--for little shopping trinkets/snacks.Tragic.
> 
> We have been sorting books/dvds/music to resell.
> Which is painful--well, the books. Love books. Books are my homies.￼￼
> Would live with piles on every surface. And use as plates for dinner parties. If no kept me in check.
> 
> Soon, off to market! To take photos near yellow chrysanthemums--so I stay pretty for another year.


You have been busy! 
I need to sort through all my stuff. Tried to organise my scarves yesterday. Good grief. So many scarves.   I am so on a scarf ban now.

Aaah. Mum wants Postina. Sounds like a valid theory. Erm. No. Miss Pickle is perfect, actually. She stays where she is.


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Used Signorina Postina yesterday to run a few errands. She was out of her dustbag, because I took some comparison shots for another tpfer last weekend.
> View attachment 3582208
> 
> Poor bag was shamed by my mother who thinks she is poorly made as she has no lining and no zipper. Oh and because she is floppy.


Such a gorgeous bag, *Ludmilla*. I hope you weren't upset by what your mother said. I take it she does not know very much about handbags?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Tried to organise my scarves yesterday. Good grief. So many scarves.  I am so on a scarf ban now.


Understand completely.
Here is my "organization." Stacks on closet shelf.


At least, can see colors near clothes.
Punched holes in roaming packs of h knotting cards--hung on ring.(I still flail & loop wildly, ignoring their wisdom.)


----------



## remainsilly

Lunar New Year market trip was fun!
Quite windy & cold. But festive Shi ( 獅) let us enter.


Let's play, "spot remainsilly's red bayswater."
And cheat, by following blue arrow.￼


After throwing 6 BOXES of poppers, felt sure demons were frightened away.
Bring on the rooster!


----------



## Murphy47

Looks like such fun! 
I got no farther than the mail box today. 
Biggest excitement: hubbie tried to inhale tea. Failed and spit it all over my Alexa/electronics landing spot. 
Luckily nothing was ruined but spent quite some time washing everything.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like such fun!
> I got no farther than the mail box today.
> Biggest excitement: hubbie tried to inhale tea. Failed and spit it all over my Alexa/electronics landing spot.
> Luckily nothing was ruined but spent quite some time washing everything.


Glad nothing was ruined!
Every calm moment needs bit of crazy.
Just to keep us balanced.

Some photos had hilarious stuff going on behind me.
Here's one:


Smirking guy & confused man with pink phone, I salute you.


----------



## BigPurseSue

*Murphy*: Why was your hubbie trying to inhale tea? I can't help it, I must ask.

*RemainSilly*: You lead a wonderful life. Thank you for the pictures! In gray winter months I often feel a need to be among large numbers of yellow chrysanthemums.

Spotted on campus this weekend: Young ladies dashing about on shopping errands wearing furry boots (https://www.snowbootshut.net/ugg-short-sheepskin-cuff-1875-sand-boots.html) with sleep shorts in pajama prints (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glory-Essentials-Women-s-Poplin-Sleep-Shorts/43165711). Nothing on legs like tights. If I had the legs of a 19-year-old I might do the same, although the temperature was just above freezing so maybe not.

Otherwise they wore all black in keeping with the campus dress code.

Like the rest I am very excited about the upcoming Ricky bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Such a gorgeous bag, *Ludmilla*. I hope you weren't upset by what your mother said. I take it she does not know very much about handbags?


Thank you, Elain.  No, don't worry, I wasn't upset. Postina is one of the bags that don't work perfectly for me... So I do have my own not so positive thoughts about that bag. Dear mother has many handbags herself, but much cheaper stuff. She likes to borrow my bags. 


remainsilly said:


> Understand completely.
> Here is my "organization." Stacks on closet shelf.
> View attachment 3582885
> 
> At least, can see colors near clothes.
> Punched holes in roaming packs of h knotting cards--hung on ring.(I still flail & loop wildly, ignoring their wisdom.)


I have to tell you that your amount of scarves is nothing against mine.  I have tons of (self knitted) wool scarves.... I like how you organise them. I store them at various places. 
This is great, because the problem (too many) is hidden....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like such fun!
> I got no farther than the mail box today.
> Biggest excitement: hubbie tried to inhale tea. Failed and spit it all over my Alexa/electronics landing spot.
> Luckily nothing was ruined but spent quite some time washing everything.


Ooooh. How did he manage to spill the tea?


remainsilly said:


> Lunar New Year market trip was fun!
> Quite windy & cold. But festive Shi ( 獅) let us enter.
> View attachment 3582887
> 
> Let's play, "spot remainsilly's red bayswater."
> And cheat, by following blue arrow.￼
> View attachment 3582889
> 
> After throwing 6 BOXES of poppers, felt sure demons were frightened away.
> Bring on the rooster!
> View attachment 3582898



Looks like you and Poppy Bays had tons of fun! The market looks like a great adventure.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> *Murphy*: Why was your hubbie trying to inhale tea? I can't help it, I must ask.
> 
> *RemainSilly*: You lead a wonderful life. Thank you for the pictures! In gray winter months I often feel a need to be among large numbers of yellow chrysanthemums.
> 
> Spotted on campus this weekend: Young ladies dashing about on shopping errands wearing furry boots (https://www.snowbootshut.net/ugg-short-sheepskin-cuff-1875-sand-boots.html) with sleep shorts in pajama prints (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glory-Essentials-Women-s-Poplin-Sleep-Shorts/43165711). Nothing on legs like tights. If I had the legs of a 19-year-old I might do the same, although the temperature was just above freezing so maybe not.
> 
> Otherwise they wore all black in keeping with the campus dress code.
> 
> Like the rest I am very excited about the upcoming Ricky bag.


Interesting outfits I have to say. Hopefully, I will never see them at my uni.


----------



## Ludmilla

While I am waiting for the new bag to be made, I am giving my old neglected ones a spin. Doing the 1 bag/week schedule at the moment.
Here is my caramel Picard bag. We had to wait for half an hour in the cold today - the trains had technical defects. 



I am always totally smitten by the leather. A shame that they do not make bags like that anymore.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag and I arrived at the office. Feet are on the heating right now.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> *Murphy*: Why was your hubbie trying to inhale tea? I can't help it, I must ask.
> 
> *RemainSilly*: You lead a wonderful life. Thank you for the pictures! In gray winter months I often feel a need to be among large numbers of yellow chrysanthemums.
> 
> Spotted on campus this weekend: Young ladies dashing about on shopping errands wearing furry boots (https://www.snowbootshut.net/ugg-short-sheepskin-cuff-1875-sand-boots.html) with sleep shorts in pajama prints (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glory-Essentials-Women-s-Poplin-Sleep-Shorts/43165711). Nothing on legs like tights. If I had the legs of a 19-year-old I might do the same, although the temperature was just above freezing so maybe not.
> 
> Otherwise they wore all black in keeping with the campus dress code.
> 
> Like the rest I am very excited about the upcoming Ricky bag.


Furry boots and pajama shorts? How is that possible?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag and I arrived at the office. Feet are on the heating right now.
> 
> View attachment 3583084
> View attachment 3583085


My mother used to knit exactly the same socks for all of us..
Stay warm, Ludmilla. Miss Picard is perfect for the whole week.
You are right, no one makes bags like that any more...


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> *Murphy*: Why was your hubbie trying to inhale tea? I can't help it, I must ask.
> 
> *RemainSilly*: You lead a wonderful life. Thank you for the pictures! In gray winter months I often feel a need to be among large numbers of yellow chrysanthemums.
> 
> Spotted on campus this weekend: Young ladies dashing about on shopping errands wearing furry boots (https://www.snowbootshut.net/ugg-short-sheepskin-cuff-1875-sand-boots.html) with sleep shorts in pajama prints (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glory-Essentials-Women-s-Poplin-Sleep-Shorts/43165711). Nothing on legs like tights. If I had the legs of a 19-year-old I might do the same, although the temperature was just above freezing so maybe not.
> 
> Otherwise they wore all black in keeping with the campus dress code.
> 
> Like the rest I am very excited about the upcoming Ricky bag.



Hubbie has been sick. He likes to make a concoction containing tea, honey and Jack Daniels. We had just finished lunch and I think he was trying to say something Dad like to the girls and managed to inhale the tea. Proceeded to choke on it and spray it all over my area. Floor, cabinets, electronics. 
I cleaned with two different products and it's still sticky. 
Shorts and furry boots is a surfer thing. Came from Australia where surfers wanted to keep their feet warm in between rides on the waves.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Bag and I arrived at the office. Feet are on the heating right now.
> 
> View attachment 3583084
> View attachment 3583085



Sorry feet are so cold. 
Love the bag. 
Used to have on that EXACT shape back in the 90's. Black with GHW. Most awesome bag ever. No matter how much you stuffed in it, it kept a nice shape.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> *RemainSilly*: You lead a wonderful life. Thank you for the pictures! In gray winter months I often feel a need to be among large numbers of yellow chrysanthemums.


Thanks￼
So kind--because I often think, "No one wants to see more pics of my jeans/sneaks, dog & mayhem." But that's what I have to post.
The bright colors, on grey day, were amazing--3 mum plants came home with me.
Plus, have mini orange tree--which chose to be in full fruit, for New Year. Prosperity!



Sheep feet & pajama shorts. Outside in January weather. Hmm.
Even I know better--& that's saying something.


Ludmilla said:


> I have tons of (self knitted) wool scarves.... I like how you organise them. I store them at various places.
> This is great, because the problem (too many) is hidden....


Had to ditch storage boxes. Hidden did not work for me.
Do have couple *special* knitted scarves. But they hang elsewhere, place of honor.


Ludmilla said:


> Bag and I arrived at the office. Feet are on the heating right now.
> 
> View attachment 3583084
> View attachment 3583085


Omg! Love both socks & that caramel leather bag!
Perfectly warming.￼
(trains seem annoying in winter--suggest hitting them with sticks, until behave right)


Murphy47 said:


> I cleaned with two different products and it's still sticky.


Yikes!
My default cleaning product is isopropyl alcohol.

Surfers, hmm? This makes sense, for sheep feet & shorts.
Interesting info, thanks!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I perfectly understand, Ludmilla. Small bags are very cute but to go to work with one of them is dificult, especially when you take the train and are away all day.
> So many things to carry, just in case...
> I haven't done anything yet, surprise, surprise...
> I am watching TV instead... I know, I know. Shame on me!




Don't be ashamed, I wrote amazing 8 (eight) words yesterday and then turned the TV on


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Don't be ashamed, I wrote amazing 8 (eight) words yesterday and then turned the TV on



Rest is important!


----------



## millivanilli

BigPurseSue said:


> *Murphy*: Why was your hubbie trying to inhale tea? I can't help it, I must ask.
> 
> *RemainSilly*: You lead a wonderful life. Thank you for the pictures! In gray winter months I often feel a need to be among large numbers of yellow chrysanthemums.
> 
> Spotted on campus this weekend: Young ladies dashing about on shopping errands wearing furry boots (https://www.snowbootshut.net/ugg-short-sheepskin-cuff-1875-sand-boots.html) with sleep shorts in pajama prints (https://www.walmart.com/ip/Faded-Glory-Essentials-Women-s-Poplin-Sleep-Shorts/43165711). Nothing on legs like tights. If I had the legs of a 19-year-old I might do the same, although the temperature was just above freezing so maybe not.
> 
> Otherwise they wore all black in keeping with the campus dress code.
> 
> Like the rest I am very excited about the upcoming Ricky bag.




ok, that's too much for me. HOW does that work?


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Rest is important!




you are right!


----------



## millivanilli

Dear all,

I hope:

that the tea didn't do lots of harm? 
That the pretty flowers did their magic and hold their promise to keep you pretty and amazing as usual
That the cold and the waiting in the cold didn't leed to major problems
That all of your bags still belong to you )
That everyody is warm and safe- without short with sheeps on it
That everybody feeld happy and good
That all to be cleaned cupboards are behaving so you don't HAVE to clean
That all scarfs are where they should be

and that I didn't forget anybody

*hugs*


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry feet are so cold.
> Love the bag.
> Used to have on that EXACT shape back in the 90's. Black with GHW. Most awesome bag ever. No matter how much you stuffed in it, it kept a nice shape.



And it is still comfortable to wear. Despite being stuffed. Really like that bag. When it was new I used her for almost a year straight. Now, I do forget her now and then, but she is definitely a keeper. Just because she is so well made.

Cool info about the surfer and the warm boots.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> So kind--because I often think, "No one wants to see more pics of my jeans/sneaks, dog & mayhem." But that's what I have to post.
> The bright colors, on grey day, were amazing--3 mum plants came home with me.
> Plus, have mini orange tree--which chose to be in full fruit, for New Year. Prosperity!
> View attachment 3583323
> 
> 
> Sheep feet & pajama shorts. Outside in January weather. Hmm.
> Even I know better--& that's saying something.
> 
> Had to ditch storage boxes. Hidden did not work for me.
> Do have couple *special* knitted scarves. But they hang elsewhere, place of honor.
> 
> Omg! Love both socks & that caramel leather bag!
> Perfectly warming.￼
> (trains seem annoying in winter--suggest hitting them with sticks, until behave right)
> 
> Yikes!
> My default cleaning product is isopropyl alcohol.
> 
> Surfers, hmm? This makes sense, for sheep feet & shorts.
> Interesting info, thanks!


Oh, we do like your jeans and dog pics! Don't worry! 
It's nice that your knitted wool scarves  have a special place. Hope the others do not get jealous. 
Thanks for the bag love.  Wish that bag could heat. Would be a cool special feature right now.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I hope:
> 
> that the tea didn't do lots of harm?
> That the pretty flowers did their magic and hold their promise to keep you pretty and amazing as usual
> That the cold and the waiting in the cold didn't leed to major problems
> That all of your bags still belong to you )
> That everyody is warm and safe- without short with sheeps on it
> That everybody feeld happy and good
> That all to be cleaned cupboards are behaving so you don't HAVE to clean
> That all scarfs are where they should be
> 
> and that I didn't forget anybody
> 
> *hugs*


All I can say about this day is this:



Hope you are well, too!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> All I can say about this day is this:
> View attachment 3583454
> 
> 
> Hope you are well, too!




I hear you, I hear you!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> All I can say about this day is this:
> View attachment 3583454
> 
> 
> Hope you are well, too!


That pic is hilarious! And realistic!


----------



## HotRedBag

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the bags I have here on the island. It was on sale, markdown, at Marshalls. It is leather and happily nondescript for *Calvin Klein.* It easily accommodates everything I need on a daily basis and came with an optional shoulder strap. It's understated, well constructed, and was well within my budget.


Love this bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Hope everyone is fine this morning.
I am going to the hairdresser's.. I am looking forward to reading fashion magazines and... looking at bags ads of course. 
I consider myself as being on a special  ( and dangerous )mission here..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope everyone is fine this morning.
> I am going to the hairdresser's.. I am looking forward to reading fashion magazines and... looking at bags ads of course.
> I consider myself as being on a special  ( and dangerous )mission here..


Good morning!  Ooohhhh love going to the hairdresser's.  Enjoy your time


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> While I am waiting for the new bag to be made, I am giving my old neglected ones a spin. Doing the 1 bag/week schedule at the moment.
> Here is my caramel Picard bag. We had to wait for half an hour in the cold today - the trains had technical defects.
> View attachment 3583079
> 
> 
> I am always totally smitten by the leather. A shame that they do not make bags like that anymore.



What a lovely bag! It is really a shame that bags are not made with that level of quality anymore. But it's not just bags. Everything has dropped in quality in the last ten years. While the prices have rocketed. I wonder if things will ever change?



Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie has been sick. He likes to make a concoction containing tea, honey and Jack Daniels. We had just finished lunch and I think he was trying to say something Dad like to the girls and managed to inhale the tea. Proceeded to choke on it and spray it all over my area. Floor, cabinets, electronics.
> I cleaned with two different products and it's still sticky.
> Shorts and furry boots is a surfer thing. Came from Australia where surfers wanted to keep their feet warm in between rides on the waves.



Omigosh! I hope your husband is feeling better! Sounds like a "totty" would be a nasty thing to end up with in one's lungs. A relative made one of those for me when I was sick years ago. It was very restorative.  It also led to about ten hours of sleep.

I was not aware of the surfer connection to the fur boots/bare legs/short-shorts look. But that makes sense. Although we are a thousand miles from any ocean and still covered with ice, so it doesn't seem like a terribly practical look, especially when worn with a parka.



Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope everyone is fine this morning.
> I am going to the hairdresser's.. I am looking forward to reading fashion magazines and... looking at bags ads of course.
> I consider myself as being on a special  ( and dangerous )mission here..



Good luck at the hairdresser's Mariapia! That sounds like fun. Are you planning to be transformed, or just going for a little trim?


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> What a lovely bag! It is really a shame that bags are not made with that level of quality anymore. But it's not just bags. Everything has dropped in quality in the last ten years. While the prices have rocketed. I wonder if things will ever change?
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh! I hope your husband is feeling better! Sounds like a "totty" would be a nasty thing to end up with in one's lungs. A relative made one of those for me when I was sick years ago. It was very restorative.  It also led to about ten hours of sleep.
> 
> I was not aware of the surfer connection to the fur boots/bare legs/short-shorts look. But that makes sense. Although we are a thousand miles from any ocean and still covered with ice, so it doesn't seem like a terribly practical look, especially when worn with a parka.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck at the hairdresser's Mariapia! That sounds like fun. Are you planning to be transformed, or just going for a little trim?





Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Ooohhhh love going to the hairdresser's.  Enjoy your time





BigPurseSue said:


> What a lovely bag! It is really a shame that bags are not made with that level of quality anymore. But it's not just bags. Everything has dropped in quality in the last ten years. While the prices have rocketed. I wonder if things will ever change?
> 
> 
> 
> Omigosh! I hope your husband is feeling better! Sounds like a "totty" would be a nasty thing to end up with in one's lungs. A relative made one of those for me when I was sick years ago. It was very restorative.  It also led to about ten hours of sleep.
> 
> I was not aware of the surfer connection to the fur boots/bare legs/short-shorts look. But that makes sense. Although we are a thousand miles from any ocean and still covered with ice, so it doesn't seem like a terribly practical look, especially when worn with a parka.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck at the hairdresser's Mariapia! That sounds like fun. Are you planning to be transformed, or just going for a little trim?


Not too many ladies at the hairdresser's today. Spent two hours there though...
Nothing interesting in the fashion magazines I had a look at.
But an article about a bag designer, Céline Lefebure...
I am going to google her website.
No hair transformation today ..Just had it dyed and trimmed..
Editing my post now.
Céline Lefebure doesn't have her own website, but here is a pic of a model carrying one of her bags in Femme Actuelle magazine.


----------



## Murphy47

Cool bag. Too young for me though.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Cool bag. Too young for me though.




Tell me it's a joke, Murphy...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Tell me it's a joke, Murphy...



Not a joke. 
Flown floral prints have never looked good on me. 
Make me look like Marian the Librarian. 
Or an aging hippie. 
I try to stick to more streamlined clothes. 
Or athleisure (the new word for trackies). 
They seem to be more in line with my youthful spirit and on the go lifestyle.


----------



## Murphy47

For example: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Today's outfit is faded jeans, long float top with matching scarf and these shoes
	

		
			
		

		
	



To quote Mermaids ( gotta love Cher) "know your colors and know your fabrics. It's what it tell all my girls. "


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not a joke.
> Flown floral prints have never looked good on me.
> Make me look like Marian the Librarian.
> Or an aging hippie.
> I try to stick to more streamlined clothes.
> Or athleisure (the new word for trackies).
> They seem to be more in line with my youthful spirit and on the go lifestyle.


Oh, I thought you were talking about the bag....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584197
> 
> Today's outfit is faded jeans, long float top with matching scarf and these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584196
> 
> To quote Mermaids ( gotta love Cher) "know your colors and know your fabrics. It's what it tell all my girls. "


Perfect! I still think Céline Lefebure bag would look great on you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3584180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too many ladies at the hairdresser's today. Spent two hours there though...
> Nothing interesting in the fashion magazines I had a look at.
> But an article about a bag designer, Céline Lefebure...
> I am going to google her website.
> No hair transformation today ..Just had it dyed and trimmed..
> Editing my post now.
> Céline Lefebure doesn't have her own website, but here is a pic of a model carrying one of her bags in Femme Actuelle magazine.


The bag is very pretty. Are you already eyeing another bag?  



Murphy47 said:


> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584197
> 
> Today's outfit is faded jeans, long float top with matching scarf and these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584196
> 
> To quote Mermaids ( gotta love Cher) "know your colors and know your fabrics. It's what it tell all my girls. "



Very cool outfit! You are looking great. And I agree with Mariapia - you can never be too old to wear a saddle bag.  It's such a classic style.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> What a lovely bag! It is really a shame that bags are not made with that level of quality anymore. But it's not just bags. Everything has dropped in quality in the last ten years. While the prices have rocketed. I wonder if things will ever change?


Sad, but true. Quality is going down everywhere, while everthing gets more expensive.
Maybe things will stop, when we stop buying. But, I do not see this happen. Consumerism has spiraled our of control.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Wish that bag could heat. Would be a cool special feature right now.


 Hmm. Bags with radiant heat. Maybe wires through fabric lining, as electric blanket?
Might melt lip balm.￼
But totally worth it.


Ludmilla said:


> All I can say about this day is this:
> View attachment 3583454
> 
> 
> Hope you are well, too!


Ah, the people of walmart.
That site is a whole mess o' Mondays.


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope everyone is fine this morning.
> I am going to the hairdresser's.. I am looking forward to reading fashion magazines and... looking at bags ads of course.
> I consider myself as being on a special  ( and dangerous )mission here..


You get fashion magazines?!
My hairdresser keeps hair books. And hair magazines.
Thousands of heads on parade. Flip, flip, flip.
And occasional hunting/fishing magazine. For bored husbands waiting.


Murphy47 said:


> For example:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584197
> 
> Today's outfit is faded jeans, long float top with matching scarf and these shoes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3584196
> 
> To quote Mermaids ( gotta love Cher) "know your colors and know your fabrics. It's what it tell all my girls. "


The shoes￼ 
Omg, want some! So cute & versatile.

You look great. Very urban chic.
And thinner.
Teach me how.(stuffing sesame candy into my mouth)



Ludmilla said:


> Maybe things will stop, when we stop buying. But, I do not see this happen. Consumerism has spiraled our of control.


Wise words. Wise, wise words.￼￼
But, after seeing Mariapia's fashion photo, want new dress...


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Bags with radiant heat. Maybe wires through fabric lining, as electric blanket?
> Might melt lip balm.￼
> But totally worth it.
> 
> Ah, the people of walmart.
> That site is a whole mess o' Mondays.
> 
> You get fashion magazines?!
> My hairdresser keeps hair books. And hair magazines.
> Thousands of heads on parade. Flip, flip, flip.
> And occasional hunting/fishing magazine. For bored husbands waiting.
> 
> The shoes￼
> Omg, want some! So cute & versatile.
> 
> You look great. Very urban chic.
> And thinner.
> Teach me how.(stuffing sesame candy into my mouth)
> 
> 
> Wise words. Wise, wise words.￼￼
> But, after seeing Mariapia's fashion photo, want new dress...


The dress is from Pablo( same company as Gérard Darel).
No fishing magazine at the hairdresser's, remainsilly, Not even for the gentleman who came three times and couldn't believe his wife was still there two hours after she arrived..
And no, Ludmilla.. I am not eyeing a new bag.... At least for now....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The dress is from Pablo( same company as Gérard Darel).
> No fishing magazine at the hairdresser's, remainsilly, Not even for the gentleman who came three times and couldn't believe his wife was still there two hours after she arrived..
> And no, Ludmilla.. I am not eyeing a new bag.... At least for now....



Quite wise. 
Ogle the new editions for awhile [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Quite wise.
> Ogle the new editions for awhile [emoji8]


I am waiting for my Ricky...
No news from the site... Italian sites generally keep us waiting. I am getting used to it now.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am waiting for my Ricky...
> No news from the site... Italian sites generally keep us waiting. I am getting used to it now.



Italians do seem to have a slower pace. 
Prolly why they have less heart attacks.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I am waiting for my Ricky...
> No news from the site... Italian sites generally keep us waiting. I am getting used to it now.


I can't wait for you to get your Ricky and post pics 

I'm shoppping my closet to quiet my wanting a new bag. Dh bought me a beautiful Tory Burch bag for Christmas that I've been using since. However the call of a Longchamp le pliage cuir is hard to ignore...


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> However the call of a Longchamp le pliage cuir is hard to ignore...


Yes.
And Ludmilla's blue cuir is such a cheeky flirt.
Every time see photos:


----------



## remainsilly

Another red selection for the New Year Rooster!

Really enjoy using these wallets as clutches.
Soft to touch, hold lots of stuff.

Here's rouge grenat(artwork by Kam Mak):


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I can't wait for you to get your Ricky and post pics
> 
> I'm shoppping my closet to quiet my wanting a new bag. Dh bought me a beautiful Tory Burch bag for Christmas that I've been using since. However the call of a Longchamp le pliage cuir is hard to ignore...


Shopping our closet always helps, Tomsmom.
Your husband must be delighted to see you carrying his lovely Christmas gift
Don't worry about the Longchamp Cuir...
It's not going anywhere... New colours will be released for Spring... It's worth the wait.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Another red selection for the New Year Rooster!
> 
> Really enjoy using these wallets as clutches.
> Soft to touch, hold lots of stuff.
> 
> Here's rouge grenat(artwork by Kam Mak):
> View attachment 3584787


That wallet is a real beauty! Rouge Grenat is terrific.
When you use it as a clutch, what can you put inside?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> That wallet is a real beauty! Rouge Grenat is terrific.



How was the trip to the hairdressers?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> How was the trip to the hairdressers?


Same old routine, Murphy!
But I am not complaining.
I was loyal to my ex hairdresser for 10 years until I spent a very stressful morning at the salon last spring.
The new one is much more friendly and relaxing
It's also cheaper ... 
I just had my hair dyed and trimmed. Nothing special but I liked it...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same old routine, Murphy!
> But I am not complaining.
> I was loyal to my ex hairdresser for 10 years until I spent a very stressful morning at the salon last spring.
> The new one is much more friendly and relaxing
> It's also cheaper ...
> I just had my hair dyed and trimmed. Nothing special but I liked it...



Being happy with your hairdresser is HUGE. It affects how you feel the rest of the month. Getting the right one is important


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Being happy with your hairdresser is HUGE. It affects how you feel the rest of the month. Getting the right one is important



The "ex" was always telling us how much money she made on the private yachts ... 
Or about the huge parties she threw around her swimming pool.. when she wasn't talking about her Cartier rings , her rich  husband or her spoilt children....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The "ex" was always telling us how much money she made on the private yachts ...
> Or about the huge parties she threw around her swimming pool.. when she wasn't talking about her Cartier rings , her rich  husband or her spoilt children....



Who wants to hear about that?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Who wants to hear about that?


No one, Murphy! 
I am still wondering how I could put up with this for so many years...
She used a special hair dye brand which was really great... that's the only explanation I can find...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes.
> And Ludmilla's blue cuir is such a cheeky flirt.
> Every time see photos:



Hehehe. Thank you. 



remainsilly said:


> Another red selection for the New Year Rooster!
> 
> Really enjoy using these wallets as clutches.
> Soft to touch, hold lots of stuff.
> 
> Here's rouge grenat(artwork by Kam Mak):
> View attachment 3584787




Cool picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Shopping our closet always helps, Tomsmom.
> Your husband must be delighted to see you carrying his lovely Christmas gift
> Don't worry about the Longchamp Cuir...
> It's not going anywhere... New colours will be released for Spring... It's worth the wait.




Ha! I am already curious about the next autumn colours as I like them better than light spring colours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The "ex" was always telling us how much money she made on the private yachts ...
> Or about the huge parties she threw around her swimming pool.. when she wasn't talking about her Cartier rings , her rich  husband or her spoilt children....



Ugh. Sounds awful!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> That wallet is a real beauty! Rouge Grenat is terrific.
> When you use it as a clutch, what can you put inside?


Thanks
Holds everything but lip balm, tissues, keys.
Which go into clothing pockets.

Coin pouch has 2 card slips--but I don't trust their security.￼
So cram 2-3 cards into each of remaining 5.


Put phone/case inside wallet at store.
To be sure fit.(my sa finds me amusing￼)
Dogon's strap closure allows expansion.
Plus togo squashy/stretchy.


Murphy47 said:


> Being happy with your hairdresser is HUGE. It affects how you feel the rest of the month. Getting the right one is important


So true.
No one wants to schedule cut before trip.
Find hair falling into eyes & kicking out in odd places.
Be forced to butcher cut with nail scissors. In remote corner of world.

And endure hairdresser's confused tirade, later: "No! Do not cut it yourself! Come back, so I can FIX the cut! Omg, did you use a steak knife to do this?!"
You know, hypothetically speaking...


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Holds everything but lip balm, tissues, keys.
> Which go into clothing pockets.
> 
> Coin pouch has 2 card slips--but I don't trust their security.￼
> So cram 2-3 cards into each of remaining 5.
> View attachment 3585181
> 
> Put phone/case inside wallet at store.
> To be sure fit.(my sa finds me amusing￼)
> Dogon's strap closure allows expansion.
> Plus togo squashy/stretchy.
> 
> So true.
> No one wants to schedule cut before trip.
> Find hair falling into eyes & kicking out in odd places.
> Be forced to butcher cut with nail scissors. In remote corner of world.
> 
> And endure hairdresser's confused tirade, later: "No! Do not cut it yourself! Come back, so I can FIX the cut! Omg, did you use a steak knife to do this?!"
> You know, hypothetically speaking...


Thank you, remainsilly !
That Dogon seems to fit a lot.
Now I am in trouble...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Sounds awful!


And don't think it was one of those posh salons....Far from it!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No one, Murphy!
> I am still wondering how I could put up with this for so many years...
> She used a special hair dye brand which was really great... that's the only explanation I can find...



You put up with it since she "knows" your hair.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> And don't think it was one of those posh salons....Far from it!


Makes it even worse. 
At least she had a posh husband. 


Murphy47 said:


> You put up with it since she "knows" your hair.


I agree. Finding a good new hairdresser is like finding fitting jeans. That's why I buy the same jeans over and over again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I can't wait for you to get your Ricky and post pics
> 
> I'm shoppping my closet to quiet my wanting a new bag. Dh bought me a beautiful Tory Burch bag for Christmas that I've been using since. However the call of a Longchamp le pliage cuir is hard to ignore...


Sounds like you got a great bag for Christmas.  
Whar Cuir are you eyeing?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Makes it even worse.
> At least she had a posh husband.
> 
> I agree. Finding a good new hairdresser is like finding fitting jeans. That's why I buy the same jeans over and over again.


It took me much less time to buy new brands of jeans....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It took me much less time to buy new brands of jeans....



That's why I am growing my hair out. Then will go with blunt cut and avoid hairdressers except for twice a year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you got a great bag for Christmas.
> Whar Cuir are you eyeing?


I think the medium size would be good not sure on the color but the red seems so gorgeous.


----------



## remainsilly

We need tory burch bag photo, methinks.


----------



## remainsilly

Adventure dog is _supposed _to be helping me shop for travel bowls.
But finding chew toys is his superpower.


Sad eyes, used successfully on store clerks for treats = 6


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Adventure dog is _supposed _to be helping me shop for travel bowls.
> But finding chew toys is his superpower.
> View attachment 3585565
> 
> Sad eyes, used successfully on store clerks for treats = 6



He's got that look down pat!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Holds everything but lip balm, tissues, keys.
> Which go into clothing pockets.
> 
> Coin pouch has 2 card slips--but I don't trust their security.￼
> So cram 2-3 cards into each of remaining 5.
> View attachment 3585181
> 
> Put phone/case inside wallet at store.
> To be sure fit.(my sa finds me amusing￼)
> Dogon's strap closure allows expansion.
> Plus togo squashy/stretchy.
> 
> So true.
> No one wants to schedule cut before trip.
> Find hair falling into eyes & kicking out in odd places.
> Be forced to butcher cut with nail scissors. In remote corner of world.
> 
> And endure hairdresser's confused tirade, later: "No! Do not cut it yourself! Come back, so I can FIX the cut! Omg, did you use a steak knife to do this?!"
> You know, hypothetically speaking...



Of course. Hypothetical. [emoji14]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Another red selection for the New Year Rooster!
> 
> Really enjoy using these wallets as clutches.
> Soft to touch, hold lots of stuff.
> 
> Here's rouge grenat(artwork by Kam Mak):
> View attachment 3584787


That is a seriously gorgeous shade of red, *rs*!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> The "ex" was always telling us how much money she made on the private yachts ...
> Or about the huge parties she threw around her swimming pool.. when she wasn't talking about her Cartier rings , her rich  husband or her spoilt children....


So I assume doing hair was just a "hobby" for her?  Or did she charge $500 per cut????


----------



## millivanilli

next life I become a hairstylist.

Time to face the ugly truth: I haven't been to a hairdresser for....

*counting*

well, years.

I cut my hair. I am fed up with ridiculously high prices and the 8 -12 weeks that I need to adjust to my new "me" in the mirror. And all of that styling that comes with genius new haircuts..

And really- 200 Euros for a haircut? Nope. Never. Ever. nononononononononooooo. NO!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> He's got that look down pat!


He really does.
When bought travel bowls, clerk filled 1 with more dog treats. And said, "Those eyes."
He must teach me to do magic eye thing--at starbucks. Or jewelry stores.


Murphy47 said:


> Of course. Hypothetical. [emoji14]


A good deal of my life becomes hypothetical.
When I pretend the stupid decisions did not happen.


millivanilli said:


> And really- 200 Euros for a haircut? Nope. Never. Ever. nononononononononooooo. NO!


Wtf?! 200€?! For a haircut?
Mine would be <$20 USD.
If did not add lip wax. And post-screaming skin soother gel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I think the medium size would be good not sure on the color but the red seems so gorgeous.


That is a great size. And the red is gorgeous. Did you see it irl?


remainsilly said:


> He really does.
> When bought travel bowls, clerk filled 1 with more dog treats. And said, "Those eyes."
> He must teach me to do magic eye thing--at starbucks. Or jewelry stores.
> 
> A good deal of my life becomes hypothetical.
> When I pretend the stupid decisions did not happen.
> 
> Wtf?! 200€?! For a haircut?
> Mine would be <$20 USD.
> If did not add lip wax. And post-screaming skin soother gel.


Yes, going to the hairdresser around here can become expensive pretty fast. It's a joke really, because most of the people working there get minimum wage. You get almost done nothing for 20€y


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> So I assume doing hair was just a "hobby" for her?  Or did she charge $500 per cut????


Pocket money, Elaine. The salon is open.... 4 days a week...from 9 to12 and 2 to 4.
When you want to make an appointment, you just have to adjust to her time table.
I used to pay €108 ...( including... a 10 minute cut)
At the new place it's "only" 78 and the hairdresser takes his time. 
I am on another planet...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> next life I become a hairstylist.
> 
> Time to face the ugly truth: I haven't been to a hairdresser for....
> 
> *counting*
> 
> well, years.
> 
> I cut my hair. I am fed up with ridiculously high prices and the 8 -12 weeks that I need to adjust to my new "me" in the mirror. And all of that styling that comes with genius new haircuts..
> 
> And really- 200 Euros for a haircut? Nope. Never. Ever. nononononononononooooo. NO!


€200 is very expensive . When I was in Paris, I tried those high end places.
To tell you the truth it was throwing money out of the window.
The hairstylists were not  better than in other " normal" places.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> €200 is very expensive . When I was in Paris, I tried those high end places.
> To tell you the truth it was throwing money out of the window.
> The hairstylists were not  better than in other " normal" places.




if it would only be a posh high end place...

wait...:
http://www.budz-friseure.de/Pages/BUDZPreise.aspx

Xl means: hair shoulder length: 82 Euros, or if you want a cut with "volume" (no clue what this means): 97 Euros
blow: 59 Euros
Special care products: around  30 -50 Euros - and they sum up. Even if you tell them not to use expensive products., they charge the shampoo, the conditioner...

and here we go, hitting the 200 Euro mark.
add washing of the hair (around 20 Euros except you don't want you hair to get cut wet which leads to itching and ... well)

or:
http://www.haarwerk.de/preise/
New cut:  125 Euros
 styling (shampoonng + blow-dry): 50 Euros

Our high end hairdresser would be either Udo Waltz I never stepped into or Vidal sasoon- I never understood their pricing. We have a TV show over here, called Shopping queen (trash TV I know, but I watch RHONY too, so... I'm sorry, I'm plain stupid). The contestants have to shop an entire outfit for 500 Euros. Mostly they pay around 80 - 90 Euros simply for a light day make up and a blowdry. These are the prices over here. 

On the bright side: we have tons of Turkish hair salons offering hair cuts in the price range under 50 Euros, mostly run by male hairstylists. Was really tempted to go there, especially as Tukish men really  are geniouses in cutting hair but heard that they earn around (do you sit?) 700 Euros / months. So I couldn't. Really, I couldn't.
Hairstylist have a minimum wage over here, but 700 Euros.. no. And as Ludmilla said: I simply won't understand why the charge so much money on us but won't pay the employees fair?
I am always wearing a pony tail, so it's not that as bad, cutting my hair myself. Boring, yes. Age inappropriate, yes. Can't see it any more, yes.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Adventure dog is _supposed _to be helping me shop for travel bowls.
> But finding chew toys is his superpower.
> View attachment 3585565
> 
> Sad eyes, used successfully on store clerks for treats = 6




aaaawwwww 

I'd melt like snow in the sun.


Do you have those where you live?
http://www.fashydogs.de/media/images/popware_bearbeitet-2.jpg
I love them.


----------



## millivanilli

I just stumbled over a project called artful ashes. Don't know if that is too much or too early but I had to think of remainsillys kitten.

Perhaps that would be something you like, @remainsilly ?

I am thinking about it for my dog. Still have the ashes laying in the safe. Not a pretty place, but I couldn't figure out what to do with it.
For now I am off. Stupid things to do.  and a tooth doctors app as I lost an inlay yesterday.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> if it would only be a posh high end place...
> 
> wait...:
> http://www.budz-friseure.de/Pages/BUDZPreise.aspx
> 
> Xl means: hair shoulder length: 82 Euros, or if you want a cut with "volume" (no clue what this means): 97 Euros
> blow: 59 Euros
> Special care products: around  30 -50 Euros - and they sum up. Even if you tell them not to use expensive products., they charge the shampoo, the conditioner...
> 
> and here we go, hitting the 200 Euro mark.
> add washing of the hair (around 20 Euros except you don't want you hair to get cut wet which leads to itching and ... well)
> 
> or:
> http://www.haarwerk.de/preise/
> New cut:  125 Euros
> styling (shampoonng + blow-dry): 50 Euros
> 
> Our high end hairdresser would be either Udo Waltz I never stepped into or Vidal sasoon- I never understood their pricing. We have a TV show over here, called Shopping queen (trash TV I know, but I watch RHONY too, so... I'm sorry, I'm plain stupid). The contestants have to shop an entire outfit for 500 Euros. Mostly they pay around 80 - 90 Euros simply for a light day make up and a blowdry. These are the prices over here.
> 
> On the bright side: we have tons of Turkish hair salons offering hair cuts in the price range under 50 Euros, mostly run by male hairstylists. Was really tempted to go there, especially as Tukish men really  are geniouses in cutting hair but heard that they earn around (do you sit?) 700 Euros / months. So I couldn't. Really, I couldn't.
> Hairstylist have a minimum wage over here, but 700 Euros.. no. And as Ludmilla said: I simply won't understand why the charge so much money on us but won't pay the employees fair?
> I am always wearing a pony tail, so it's not that as bad, cutting my hair myself. Boring, yes. Age inappropriate, yes. Can't see it any more, yes.


In France we have what they call a minimum wage:  Around €1200.
Most hairdressers get that. For long hours and exhausting  standing position.
In high end salons, they get a little more as they can get more generous tips.
When you go to this kind place of place it's always the same hairdresser who will take care of you. You are on his / her list and asking for someone else is just not done.
If he/she leaves, they are not allowed to tell you where they go  ...


----------



## millivanilli

ugh you caught me. I don't know if we don't have a minimum salary over here too. There rings a bell in my head. 
Shame on me, I have to look it up.

*leaving the thread head down ashamed*

I found it. It's 8,82 Euros / h, leaving 1.050 Euros depending on your tax class. Well, not much Tips have to be taxed too but I guess nobody does that?  I wouldn't, frankly said. Really - as you said: standing and exhausting and all those chemicals you are exposed to, it's really nuffing

How do you like it how they handle that personal hair stylist-thing? On the one hand I think it's not bad as you get to know each other, on the other hand if you can't hear the Cartierring-stories any more it is a pain in the a**...


----------



## millivanilli

I just saw that beauty. I have no clue when to use.  Have to figure out any use. For dogs leashes? Would be perfect, wouldn't it?


http://www.cambridgesatchel.com/en-...unk/CTKNA1037NAP10401.html?cgid=womens-trunks


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> In France we have what they call a minimum wage:  Around €1200.
> Most hairdressers get that. For long hours and exhausting  standing position.
> In high end salons, they get a little more as they can get more generous tips.
> When you go to this kind place of place it's always the same hairdresser who will take care of you. You are on his / her list and asking for someone else is just not done.
> If he/she leaves, they are not allowed to tell you where they go  ...



I am shocked at salon prices where you ladies live. 
Here a master stylist is about $40 USD. And that includes shampoo, cut and blow dry. Tipping is about 20%. 
At a chain salon (Great Clips, etc) a shampoo cut and blow dry is around 27 plus tip. 
At posh places, the cost goes up to $65 or so. I have never been charged extra for products unless they were to take home with me. 
That sounds like highway robbery. I won't complain again about what I pay. 
My husband goes to a barber and with tip it's $22.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, going to the hairdresser around here can become expensive pretty fast. It's a joke really, because most of the people working there get minimum wage. You get almost done nothing for 20€y





Mariapia said:


> I used to pay €108 ...( including... a 10 minute cut)
> At the new place it's "only" 78 and the hairdresser takes his time.
> I am on another planet...





millivanilli said:


> New cut: 125 Euros
> styling (shampoonng + blow-dry): 50 Euros


But--that's insane!!!
However, UK similar prices.
Many people go to private homes, where retired/not salon affiliated stylists work cheaper. As extra income.

In US, some salon situations have an owner. 
Who cuts hair at his/her station--but rents out the other spaces.
Owner collects rent, stylists set own prices/buy own equipment & products.
This is how my hairdresser works.
Have switched to use 3 different stylists, same salon.
And no one minds.


millivanilli said:


> aaaawwwww
> 
> I'd melt like snow in the sun.
> 
> 
> Do you have those where you live?
> http://www.fashydogs.de/media/images/popware_bearbeitet-2.jpg
> I love them.


Own pink one.￼ 
Use when hiking or roaming town with pup. 
Easy to carry.


millivanilli said:


> I just stumbled over a project called artful ashes. Don't know if that is too much or too early but I had to think of remainsillys kitten.
> 
> Perhaps that would be something you like, @remainsilly ?
> 
> I am thinking about it for my dog. Still have the ashes laying in the safe. Not a pretty place, but I couldn't figure out what to do with it.
> For now I am off. Stupid things to do.  and a tooth doctors app as I lost an inlay yesterday.


My kitty wasted down, with cancer. His ashes resemble aquarium gravel, just pebble bones.￼￼
In nice, wood box. With brass nameplate & lock/keys. Joined by fave mousie toy, collar, couple mementos inside.
He sets atop box of last dog's ashes. Near flag from my father's military funeral.
A gathering of memory, on shelf. 
Next to the travel & language books.


millivanilli said:


> I just saw that beauty. I have no clue when to use.  Have to figure out any use. For dogs leashes? Would be perfect, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> http://www.cambridgesatchel.com/en-...unk/CTKNA1037NAP10401.html?cgid=womens-trunks


Owned new cambridge satchel for 2 months.
Then donated.
Slick interior allowed my phone to fall out of pocket. And hit concrete. Multiple times.
Have love/hate relationship with company, now---love look, hate using their stuff.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I just saw that beauty. I have no clue when to use.  Have to figure out any use. For dogs leashes? Would be perfect, wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> http://www.cambridgesatchel.com/en-...unk/CTKNA1037NAP10401.html?cgid=womens-trunks


Very expensive, millivanilli....for a storage box....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am shocked at salon prices where you ladies live.
> Here a master stylist is about $40 USD. And that includes shampoo, cut and blow dry. Tipping is about 20%.
> At a chain salon (Great Clips, etc) a shampoo cut and blow dry is around 27 plus tip.
> At posh places, the cost goes up to $65 or so. I have never been charged extra for products unless they were to take home with me.
> That sounds like highway robbery. I won't complain again about what I pay.
> My husband goes to a barber and with tip it's $22.


We have low cost salons here, Men have their hair cut for €18.
Ladies I don't know.
Male friends who went there told me that the staff  consist of trainees who get very little money and never stay long. 
The thing is to go as fast as they can.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We have low cost salons here, Men have their hair cut for €18.
> Ladies I don't know.
> Male friends who went there told me that the staff  consist of trainees who get very little money and never stay long.
> The thing is to go as fast as they can.



Trainees usually work at beauty schools. Here those are even cheaper. 
Maybe we just have more tiers here. Certainly there are salons in posh areas that charge the prices you ladies are paying. They just aren't the norm.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Trainees usually work at beauty schools. Here those are even cheaper.
> Maybe we just have more tiers here. Certainly there are salons in posh areas that charge the prices you ladies are paying. They just aren't the norm.


Maybe what is being *done*, in salon, varies?
I don't dye, blowdry, etc.
Just wash & cut.
Sometimes a weird, paste stuff is smeared on hair--"to separate & define layers."
But is by stylist whim, not on my dime. As wash out soon after, tired of crispy head & scent.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I have just  found a site that sells great bags. Some are even in veau barenia....
They are made in Marseille ( South of France). French leather and very good prices.
Have a look at their site.
www.sacsmary.com


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have just  found a site that sells great bags. Some are even in veau barenia....
> They are made in Marseille ( South of France). French leather and very good prices.
> Have a look at their site.
> www.sacsmary.com


Prices are good. 
Have very unusual green color, too￼
And postina-ish vibe, nice leather slouch.

But "Texas" bag is hysterical.
http://www.sacsmary.com/490-home_default/texas-cuir-gras.jpg

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have just  found a site that sells great bags. Some are even in veau barenia....
> They are made in Marseille ( South of France). French leather and very good prices.
> Have a look at their site.
> www.sacsmary.com


Lovely bags, Mariapia! I like Paula a lot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Got a shipping notice from Italy today. Yummy Choc is on her way. When I returned home.... there was a box waiting for me.  DHL seems to work with Mr. Spock these days and beams packages.  
The bag is very lovely. Leather is shiny and durable and just like chocolate. This bag has a messenger strap, but the attachment is different. The light is very bad and the pics don't do Yummy Choc any justice. 





Hehehe. Miss Plum is photo bombing the first pic.


----------



## remainsilly

WOW!￼￼
That leather has serious, delicious character.
I would gnaw on it, when hungry for sugar.
It looks that good.￼

Strap attachment is great!
Will display bag charms well, too.￼
If massaccesi called this bag, "the Ludmilla," I'd buy it. Absolutely.￼

Congratulations!!!!!

Miss Plum is a lovely photo bomber.
Jealous of her chockie sister.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bags, Mariapia! I like Paula a lot.


Me too! It's my favourite!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> WOW!￼￼
> That leather has serious, delicious character.
> I would gnaw on it, when hungry for sugar.
> It looks that good.￼
> 
> Strap attachment is great!
> Will display bag charms well, too.￼
> If massaccesi called this bag, "the Ludmilla," I'd buy it. Absolutely.￼
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!
> 
> Miss Plum is a lovely photo bomber.
> Jealous of her chockie sister.


Miss Plum is jealous for sure.  But, new bag is too nice.  Hehehe. I am ok that they haven't named the bag "Ludmilla".  Hmmmm. Might need to use her tomorrow. 
Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Me too! It's my favourite!


It's a lovely bag. Looks so soft and hugable.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Got a shipping notice from Italy today. Yummy Choc is on her way. When I returned home.... there was a box waiting for me.  DHL seems to work with Mr. Spock these days and beams packages.
> The bag is very lovely. Leather is shiny and durable and just like chocolate. This bag has a messenger strap, but the attachment is different. The light is very bad and the pics don't do Yummy Choc any justice.
> 
> View attachment 3586276
> 
> View attachment 3586275
> 
> Hehehe. Miss Plum is photo bombing the first pic.


Gorgeous leather and colour, Ludmilla!
I see why you couldn't resist adding it to your lovely collection.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Plum is jealous for sure.  But, new bag is too nice.  Hehehe. I am ok that they haven't named the bag "Ludmilla".  Hmmmm. Might need to use her tomorrow.
> Thank you so much for your kind words.


Yes! She has to be with you tomorrow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous leather and colour, Ludmilla!
> I see why you couldn't resist adding it to your lovely collection.


Hehehe. Thank you, Mariapia. No buyer's remorse here!  Very happy to have her. Done with handbag shopping for a while now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes! She has to be with you tomorrow!


 It's very likely to happen.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Got a shipping notice from Italy today. Yummy Choc is on her way. When I returned home.... there was a box waiting for me.  DHL seems to work with Mr. Spock these days and beams packages.
> The bag is very lovely. Leather is shiny and durable and just like chocolate. This bag has a messenger strap, but the attachment is different. The light is very bad and the pics don't do Yummy Choc any justice.
> 
> View attachment 3586276
> 
> View attachment 3586275
> 
> Hehehe. Miss Plum is photo bombing the first pic.



Just beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Loaded and ready to go for tomorrow.... I'll be off to bed soon dreaming about chocolate bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Loaded and ready to go for tomorrow.... I'll be off to bed soon dreaming about chocolate bags.



Soooo gorgeous!!!
Have you completed the chocolate rainbow yet? You have put some serious effort into it fer sure. [emoji8]


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Got a shipping notice from Italy today. Yummy Choc is on her way. When I returned home.... there was a box waiting for me.  DHL seems to work with Mr. Spock these days and beams packages.
> The bag is very lovely. Leather is shiny and durable and just like chocolate. This bag has a messenger strap, but the attachment is different. The light is very bad and the pics don't do Yummy Choc any justice.
> 
> View attachment 3586276
> 
> View attachment 3586275
> 
> Hehehe. Miss Plum is photo bombing the first pic.


Congrats on Miss Chocolate... what a yummy bag!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Got a shipping notice from Italy today. Yummy Choc is on her way. When I returned home.... there was a box waiting for me.  DHL seems to work with Mr. Spock these days and beams packages.
> The bag is very lovely. Leather is shiny and durable and just like chocolate. This bag has a messenger strap, but the attachment is different. The light is very bad and the pics don't do Yummy Choc any justice.
> 
> View attachment 3586276
> 
> View attachment 3586275
> 
> Hehehe. Miss Plum is photo bombing the first pic.



Very, VERY pretty!   You're going to get many happy years of wear from that one.  Love the extra messenger strap. Very nice indeed!


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> But "Texas" bag is hysterical.
> http://www.sacsmary.com/490-home_default/texas-cuir-gras.jpg



What a perfect representation of the state of Texas. Couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Soooo gorgeous!!!
> Have you completed the chocolate rainbow yet? You have put some serious effort into it fer sure. [emoji8]


Thank you, Murphy. No, the chocolate rainbow is not completed. It will never be complete. 


ElainePG said:


> Congrats on Miss Chocolate... what a yummy bag!


Thank you, Elaine. Hope you are feeling better. 


BigPurseSue said:


> Very, VERY pretty!   You're going to get many happy years of wear from that one.  Love the extra messenger strap. Very nice indeed!


Thank you BigPurseSue. I learned the hard way that I need messenger straps on my bags. Happily you can bespoke your Massaccesi bag.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you BigPurseSue. I learned the hard way that I need messenger straps on my bags. Happily you can bespoke your Massaccesi bag.



You must have mistaken me with someone else. I don't have a Massaccessi <alas!>. Most of my nicer bags are older Cole Haan, a stodgy breed but serviceable.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Murphy. No, the chocolate rainbow is not completed. It will never be complete.
> 
> Thank you, Elaine. Hope you are feeling better.
> 
> Thank you BigPurseSue. I learned the hard way that I need messenger straps on my bags. Happily you can bespoke your Massaccesi bag.


This will be a Happy Friday with Miss Chocolate at your side, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> You must have mistaken me with someone else. I don't have a Massaccessi <alas!>. Most of my nicer bags are older Cole Haan, a stodgy breed but serviceable.



Cole Haan isn't stodgy. 
Classic. 
The leather is usually thick and gorgeous. Nice linings and hardware that doesn't chip in 2 seconds. They make some great bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Murphy. No, the chocolate rainbow is not completed. It will never be complete.


Exactly. It must not be completed. Not whilst breath exists in the body, a sparkle in the eyes.


BigPurseSue said:


> You must have mistaken me with someone else. I don't have a Massaccessi <alas!>. Most of my nicer bags are older Cole Haan, a stodgy breed but serviceable.





Murphy47 said:


> Cole Haan isn't stodgy.
> Classic.
> The leather is usually thick and gorgeous. Nice linings and hardware that doesn't chip in 2 seconds. They make some great bags.


I like how cole haan designers think.
Some very intelligent, helpful details on bags.

Remember thread, about adding strap to clutch--I suggested cole haan bag to study.
As they'd nailed this idea, imo.
(links don't work, since tpf revamp--so, cut&paste into browser to see)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/recommendations-for-converting-a-clutch-to-shoulder-bag.898752/
Be proud to own such useful, pretty styles!


----------



## remainsilly

Chilly weather, sending up some New Year offerings.
For departed loved ones.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> You must have mistaken me with someone else. I don't have a Massaccessi <alas!>. Most of my nicer bags are older Cole Haan, a stodgy breed but serviceable.



Ahhh. No, I was just randomly bubbling about messenger straps don't worry. 
I know Cole Haan only thanks to tpf and I bet the bags are lovely irl.



Mariapia said:


> This will be a Happy Friday with Miss Chocolate at your side, Ludmilla!



Hehehehe. Maiden voyage. 






Murphy47 said:


> Cole Haan isn't stodgy.
> Classic.
> The leather is usually thick and gorgeous. Nice linings and hardware that doesn't chip in 2 seconds. They make some great bags.



I like woven Cole Haan bags. 



remainsilly said:


> Exactly. It must not be completed. Not whilst breath exists in the body, a sparkle in the eyes.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Chilly weather, sending up some New Year offerings.
> For departed loved ones.
> View attachment 3587173


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhh. No, I was just randomly bubbling about messenger straps don't worry.
> I know Cole Haan only thanks to tpf and I bet the bags are lovely irl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe. Maiden voyage.
> 
> View attachment 3587176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like woven Cole Haan bags.


Beautiful , Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful , Ludmilla.


Thank you!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. Maiden voyage.


Wow!
My infalible psychic powers predict--you will use this bag ALL the time!
Perfect for you, truly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wow!
> My infalible psychic powers predict--you will use this bag ALL the time!
> Perfect for you, truly.



Wow! 
Amazing. 
It's like you have ESPN or something. Lol. Mean Girls quote.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> Amazing.
> It's like you have ESPN or something. Lol. Mean Girls quote.


hehehehe--may explained both stunned & alarmed stares, from my friends & strangers.
Or may not.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow!
> My infalible psychic powers predict--you will use this bag ALL the time!
> Perfect for you, truly.



A friend from the train told me today that Miss Choc is perfect for me. 
Your infalible psychic powers could be right...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> Amazing.
> It's like you have ESPN or something. Lol. Mean Girls quote.





remainsilly said:


> hehehehe--may explained both stunned & alarmed stares, from my friends & strangers.
> Or may not.


What is ESPN?  I googled it, but could only find a sports program? I guess this is not what Murphy means... 

PS: I know jokes don't get better with explaining.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> What is ESPN?  I googled it, but could only find a sports program? I guess this is not what Murphy means...
> 
> PS: I know jokes don't get better with explaining.


Have not seen _Mean Girls_.
But imagine is ditzy-girl joke.
Because should be e.s.p(extrasensory perception)--but girl says, "espn."


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What is ESPN?  I googled it, but could only find a sports program? I guess this is not what Murphy means...
> 
> PS: I know jokes don't get better with explaining.



It IS a ditzy girl joke. 
The silly girl meant ESP but said ESPN ( the Sports network instead). 
Will see if I can find clip and post link.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> A friend from the train told me today that Miss Choc is perfect for me.
> Your infalible psychic powers could be right...


All your bags are perfect for you, Ludmilla!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Murphy. No, the chocolate rainbow is not completed. It will never be complete.
> 
> *Thank you, Elaine. Hope you are feeling better.*
> 
> Thank you BigPurseSue. I learned the hard way that I need messenger straps on my bags. Happily you can bespoke your Massaccesi bag.


Yes, thank you, Ludmilla. It took a few more days than my internist would have thought, but I'm finally up & about. Nice to be rejoining the Land of the Healthy!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Chilly weather, sending up some New Year offerings.
> For departed loved ones.
> View attachment 3587173


Very lovely tradition.We do the same in my religion on our new year (in the fall) only it's memorial candles.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhh. No, I was just randomly bubbling about messenger straps don't worry.
> I know Cole Haan only thanks to tpf and I bet the bags are lovely irl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe. Maiden voyage.
> 
> View attachment 3587176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like woven Cole Haan bags.



Your MM chocolate midi Selene is gorgeous! Congrats! Did you ask for Arianna long strap?


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Cole Haan isn't stodgy.
> Classic.
> The leather is usually thick and gorgeous. Nice linings and hardware that doesn't chip in 2 seconds. They make some great bags.





remainsilly said:


> I like how cole haan designers think.
> Some very intelligent, helpful details on bags.



Thank you so much guys for the Cole Haan love!  Just what I needed on this cold winter day. I keep bumping into other threads on TPF in which they're disparaged as frumpy old-lady bags. In fact one young lady sent me a PM asking if she should buy one for her mother's birthday because she couldn't understand what women who are getting on in years like in bags. I don't think her mom was even fifty.  Ah well, their loss. Give me a Cole Haan over a Chanel any day.

Ludmilla, that chocolate bag is so gorgeous I can't even think straight!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Have not seen _Mean Girls_.
> But imagine is ditzy-girl joke.
> Because should be e.s.p(extrasensory perception)--but girl says, "espn."





Murphy47 said:


> It IS a ditzy girl joke.
> The silly girl meant ESP but said ESPN ( the Sports network instead).
> Will see if I can find clip and post link.



Aaaah. Got it.  Thank you!



Mariapia said:


> All your bags are perfect for you, Ludmilla!



As are yours for you. 



ElainePG said:


> Yes, thank you, Ludmilla. It took a few more days than my internist would have thought, but I'm finally up & about. Nice to be rejoining the Land of the Healthy!



I am very happy to hear this!



msd_bags said:


> Your MM chocolate midi Selene is gorgeous! Congrats! Did you ask for Arianna long strap?



Thank you.  I hope to take some better daylight pics for the MM threads today. Yes, it has the Arianna strap. I like that kind of attachement better than the one on Miss Plum.



BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you so much guys for the Cole Haan love!  Just what I needed on this cold winter day. I keep bumping into other threads on TPF in which they're disparaged as frumpy old-lady bags. In fact one young lady sent me a PM asking if she should buy one for her mother's birthday because she couldn't understand what women who are getting on in years like in bags. I don't think her mom was even fifty.  Ah well, their loss. Give me a Cole Haan over a Chanel any day.
> 
> Ludmilla, that chocolate bag is so gorgeous I can't even think straight!



Oh dear. There are many "interesting" opinions on tpf that should better be ignored. Cole Haan bags are pretty and I would never think they are for frumpy-old ladies. 

Thank you so much again for the choc love.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aaaah. Got it.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> As are yours for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy to hear this!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I hope to take some better daylight pics for the MM threads today. Yes, it has the Arianna strap. I like that kind of attachement better than the one on Miss Plum.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. There are many "interesting" opinions on tpf that should better be ignored. Cole Haan bags are pretty and I would never think they are for frumpy-old ladies.
> 
> Thank you so much again for the choc love.


Your bag came very quickly, Ludmilla.
Mine must be stuck somewhere in an Italian warehouse...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your bag came very quickly, Ludmilla.
> Mine must be stuck somewhere in an Italian warehouse...


Yours will come to you soon, too. I think it also depends a lot of the shipping company. DHL is very fast as far as I know.
Keeping my fingers crossed, I am sooooo curious about Ricky!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Aaaah. Got it.  Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> As are yours for you.
> 
> 
> 
> I am very happy to hear this!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I hope to take some better daylight pics for the MM threads today. Yes, it has the Arianna strap. I like that kind of attachement better than the one on Miss Plum.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear. There are many "interesting" opinions on tpf that should better be ignored. Cole Haan bags are pretty and I would never think they are for frumpy-old ladies.
> 
> Thank you so much again for the choc love.



I also like this external long strap placement. I'm glad Marco agreed. Your bag is really beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Pickle had tons of fun so far today.
She went donating books at the local library. She helped me picking wool and she was speed shopping with me and one of my friends. Speed shopping works as follows:
2 determined women
2 stores with SALE signs
1 hour time to shop.
Found a jumper, cardigan and a long sleeve top.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I also like this external long strap placement. I'm glad Marco agreed. Your bag is really beautiful!!


Thank you so much. I am very glad that it was no problem to get the Arianna strap. 
I have to confess that I am very much in love with this bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yours will come to you soon, too. I think it also depends a lot of the shipping company. DHL is very fast as far as I know.
> Keeping my fingers crossed, I am sooooo curious about Ricky!


LindeLePalais hasn't shipped it yet...or I would have received an email from them.
DHL is pretty good, I know, but their courier is UPS which is much slower.
Anyway my Ricky is still in Italy....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle had tons of fun so far today.
> She went donating books at the local library. She helped me picking wool and she was speed shopping with me and one of my friends. Speed shopping works as follows:
> 2 determined women
> 2 stores with SALE signs
> 1 hour time to shop.
> Found a jumper, cardigan and a long sleeve top.
> View attachment 3588096


If I had been with the two of you, I would have ticked the same three boxes!
Congrats on your purchases, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> LindeLePalais hasn't shipped it yet...or I would have received an email from them.
> DHL is pretty good, I know, but their courier is UPS which is much slower.
> Anyway my Ricky is still in Italy....



UPS owns DHL. 
Don't know if that's good or bad.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much. I am very glad that it was no problem to get the Arianna strap.
> I have to confess that I am very much in love with this bag.



Is this the Verona leather? Sorry if I missed an earlier post on this.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> In fact one young lady sent me a PM asking if she should buy one for her mother's birthday because she couldn't understand what women who are getting on in years like in bags. I don't think her mom was even fifty.



My mother only bought black handbags. And real leather.
Anything else was rejected.
Also required strong seams. As she crammed those suckers full.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear. There are many "interesting" opinions on tpf that should better be ignored.






msd_bags said:


> I also like this external long strap placement.


One of my fave things about Ludmilla's new bag.
Great idea.



Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle had tons of fun so far today.
> She went donating books at the local library. She helped me picking wool and she was speed shopping with me and one of my friends. Speed shopping works as follows:
> 2 determined women
> 2 stores with SALE signs
> 1 hour time to shop.
> Found a jumper, cardigan and a long sleeve top.
> View attachment 3588096


Lovely photo of Miss Pickle!
Your speed shopping day sounds fun. 
(Much better than speed dating--which is horrifying.)

Soon, I must go to kung-fu demonstrations & make a rooster hat.
Face painting is not free.￼￼ ￼Obviously, life is tragically unfair.

What time does our Rooster island party, brimming with red bags, start?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> UPS owns DHL.
> Don't know if that's good or bad.


I didn't know about that, Murphy! 
Thanks for telling us. A friend of mine stopped using UPS and uses DHL now.
Where we live, UPS has very bad reviews but in other regions it's completely different.
Anyway, when you do on line shopping, you cannot choose the courier..


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My mother only bought black handbags. And real leather.
> Anything else was rejected.
> Also required strong seams. As she crammed those suckers full.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fave things about Ludmilla's new bag.
> Great idea.
> 
> 
> Lovely photo of Miss Pickle!
> Your speed shopping day sounds fun.
> (Much better than speed dating--which is horrifying.)
> 
> Soon, I must go to kung-fu demonstrations & make a rooster hat.
> Face painting is not free.￼￼ ￼Obviously, life is tragically unfair.
> 
> What time does our Rooster island party, brimming with red bags, start?



As soon as Saturday sports are over!
Count me in!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I didn't know about that, Murphy!
> Thanks for telling us. A friend of mine stopped using UPS and uses DHL now.
> Where we live, UPS has very bad reviews but in other regions it's completely different.
> Anyway, when you do on line shopping, you cannot choose the courier..



So true!!!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Pickle had tons of fun so far today.
> She went donating books at the local library. She helped me picking wool and she was speed shopping with me and one of my friends. Speed shopping works as follows:
> 2 determined women
> 2 stores with SALE signs
> 1 hour time to shop.
> Found a jumper, cardigan and a long sleeve top.
> View attachment 3588096



Sound like you and Miss Pickle have a good time. [emoji6] Her beauty never cease to mesmerize me. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> LindeLePalais hasn't shipped it yet...or I would have received an email from them.
> DHL is pretty good, I know, but their courier is UPS which is much slower.
> Anyway my Ricky is still in Italy....


Well, this is a serious bummer. 
I hope it ships really soon.


Mariapia said:


> If I had been with the two of you, I would have ticked the same three boxes!
> Congrats on your purchases, Ludmilla!



You would have been very welcome to come along. 


Murphy47 said:


> UPS owns DHL.
> Don't know if that's good or bad.



What?! This is totally new for me. 


msd_bags said:


> Is this the Verona leather? Sorry if I missed an earlier post on this.



Yes, it is Verona. You haven't missed anything - I did not mention. I like this leather. 


remainsilly said:


> My mother only bought black handbags. And real leather.
> Anything else was rejected.
> Also required strong seams. As she crammed those suckers full.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my fave things about Ludmilla's new bag.
> Great idea.
> 
> 
> Lovely photo of Miss Pickle!
> Your speed shopping day sounds fun.
> (Much better than speed dating--which is horrifying.)
> 
> Soon, I must go to kung-fu demonstrations & make a rooster hat.
> Face painting is not free.￼￼ ￼Obviously, life is tragically unfair.
> 
> What time does our Rooster island party, brimming with red bags, start?



No free face painting?!?! Nooooooo! They must be joking.
Coming to the party. We can dye the mole rats red. 


vink said:


> Sound like you and Miss Pickle have a good time. [emoji6] Her beauty never cease to mesmerize me. [emoji4]


Thank you so much for your kind words.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No free face painting?!?! Nooooooo! They must be joking.
> Coming to the party. We can dye the mole rats red.


I know.  Jerks.

Hurray! Red mole rats should coordinate with my Happy-New-Year-it's-freaking-cold outfit.
As long as they stay out of the bayswater.


Appears demons had a go at my shoelaces.￼


----------



## ElainePG

What I'm wearing today: an LV bag and an Hermès scarf. The bird on the scarf is a phoenix, not a rooster, but at least it has feathers!


----------



## Mariapia

For ladies who are looking for a very good bargain have a look at 
www.monnierfreres.fr ( for Europe)
Or
www.monnierfreres.com ( for the US)

Lots of 30, 40, 50 and even 60% off with an extra 20%off  with the EXTRA20 code until Sunday 29th.
If I were not waiting for my Ricky, I would have bought one or two.


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> What I'm wearing today: an LV bag and an Hermès scarf. The bird on the scarf is a phoenix, not a rooster, but at least it has feathers!


Gorgeous bag and scarf Elaine!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous bag and scarf Elaine!


Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> I know.  Jerks.
> 
> Hurray! Red mole rats should coordinate with my Happy-New-Year-it's-freaking-cold outfit.
> As long as they stay out of the bayswater.
> View attachment 3588312
> 
> Appears demons had a go at my shoelaces.￼


Love the red sneakers!  And yes it's freaking cold here too


----------



## Tomsmom

ElainePG said:


> What I'm wearing today: an LV bag and an Hermès scarf. The bird on the scarf is a phoenix, not a rooster, but at least it has feathers!


My goodness that scarf is gorgeous perfect with the LV!


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> My goodness that scarf is gorgeous perfect with the LV!


Thank you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

I had a great Saturday . I had My hair colored a new lighter color this morning, watched Miss 10 score during her basketball game and then a manicure. Came home and dh had made dinner.  I'm carrying my Dooney  and Bourke florentine satchel, still shopping my closet.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I had a great Saturday . I had My hair colored a new lighter color this morning, watched Miss 10 score during her basketball game and then a manicure. Came home and dh had made dinner.  I'm carrying my Dooney  and Bourke florentine satchel, still shopping my closet.



Sounds like a great day! 
Youngest DD took third in the competition so she's in a good mood. 
It didn't snow. 
All is well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a great day!
> Youngest DD took third in the competition so she's in a good mood.
> It didn't snow.
> All is well.


We had some flurries but nothing enough to stick. Yayyy for your youngest DD. My miss 10 is my youngest.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> We had some flurries but nothing enough to stick. Yayyy for your youngest DD. My miss 10 is my youngest.



Mine is surly 17. Can't wait for college.


----------



## BigPurseSue

ElainePG said:


> What I'm wearing today: an LV bag and an Hermès scarf. The bird on the scarf is a phoenix, not a rooster, but at least it has feathers!



A phoenix is just a rooster with a few extra magical powers. Love the purse and the scarf!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhh. No, I was just randomly bubbling about messenger straps don't worry.
> I know Cole Haan only thanks to tpf and I bet the bags are lovely irl.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe. Maiden voyage.
> 
> View attachment 3587176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like woven Cole Haan bags.



The color is really pretty! Yay for the bag! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> What I'm wearing today: an LV bag and an Hermès scarf. The bird on the scarf is a phoenix, not a rooster, but at least it has feathers!


Fantastic pairing!

Believe Chinese phoenix is bit different than Egyptian, etc.
Body is said to symbolize 5 human qualities:
head=virtue
wings=duty
back=ritually correct behavior
breast=humanity
stomach=reliability
And feathers correspond, as 5 colors.

Truly, you chose a great scarf for today! And will be blessed in 2017.


Mariapia said:


> If I were not waiting for my Ricky, I would have bought one or two.


Patience is supposed to be a virtue.
But, it is veeeeeery difficult, when waiting for bags.


Tomsmom said:


> I'm carrying my Dooney and Bourke florentine satchel, still shopping my closet.


Florentine has such nice, natural leather.
I pat them, whenever passing in stores.



Murphy47 said:


> Mine is surly 17. Can't wait for college.


Surly isn't daunted by distance.
And phones at odd hours, complaining or screaming.￼
But 18 is easier. Not easy. Just -ier.


----------



## alansgail

BigPurseSue said:


> A little late-night boogie music for island girls, courtesy of Aretha and the Eurythmics.
> Swing your handbags as you dance along!




OMG! I used to love this song and played it over and over and over. Actually still do love it, thanks for posting this!


----------



## remainsilly

Enjoyed street festival.
Lions ate red envelopes. Live roosters wore fancy neckties.
And my feet went numb from cold.

So, we surrendered. And ate napoleons with hot coffee. In a nice, warm used bookshop.
(cannot eat wearing scarves--not my superpower￼)


Store had quirky decor. Complete with chicken family--made from book pages.


The rooster is everywhere. Everywhere.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Fantastic pairing!
> 
> Believe Chinese phoenix is bit different than Egyptian, etc.
> Body is said to symbolize 5 human qualities:
> head=virtue
> wings=duty
> back=ritually correct behavior
> breast=humanity
> stomach=reliability
> And feathers correspond, as 5 colors.
> 
> Truly, you chose a great scarf for today! And will be blessed in 2017.
> 
> Patience is supposed to be a virtue.
> But, it is veeeeeery difficult, when waiting for bags.
> 
> Florentine has such nice, natural leather.
> I pat them, whenever passing in stores.
> 
> 
> Surly isn't daunted by distance.
> And phones at odd hours, complaining or screaming.￼
> But 18 is easier. Not easy. Just -ier.



I remember this stage so well from the older one. 
And the late night phone calls. 
Most days it's not too bad but she's so tired from all the extra activities that come with senior year. It will get better. 
Meanwhile, bag porn posted by all you lovely ladies is keeping my spirits up!!![emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## ElainePG

BigPurseSue said:


> A phoenix is just *a rooster with a few extra magical powers*. Love the purse and the scarf!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Fantastic pairing!
> 
> Believe Chinese phoenix is bit different than Egyptian, etc.
> Body is said to symbolize 5 human qualities:
> head=virtue
> wings=duty
> back=ritually correct behavior
> breast=humanity
> stomach=reliability
> And feathers correspond, as 5 colors.
> 
> Truly, you chose a great scarf for today! And will be blessed in 2017.


Thank you for this information, *RS*. I don't know what sort of phoenix is on the H scarf, but I'm going to add the symbolism to my Hermès scarf spreadsheet 
(YES, I have a scarf spreadsheet. Doesn't everyone???).


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Enjoyed street festival.
> Lions ate red envelopes. Live roosters wore fancy neckties.
> And my feet went numb from cold.
> 
> So, we surrendered. And ate napoleons with hot coffee. In a nice, warm used bookshop.
> (cannot eat wearing scarves--not my superpower￼)
> View attachment 3588874
> 
> Store had quirky decor. Complete with chicken family--made from book pages.
> View attachment 3588877
> 
> The rooster is everywhere. Everywhere.


Love the flowers (are they peonies?) on your gorgeous scarf.
When I wear a scarf while eating, I turn it around so the tails are to the back.
Just to be safe.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I know.  Jerks.
> 
> Hurray! Red mole rats should coordinate with my Happy-New-Year-it's-freaking-cold outfit.
> As long as they stay out of the bayswater.
> View attachment 3588312
> 
> Appears demons had a go at my shoelaces.￼


Perfect "here comes the fun" outfit! 


ElainePG said:


> What I'm wearing today: an LV bag and an Hermès scarf. The bird on the scarf is a phoenix, not a rooster, but at least it has feathers!



Oh wow, Elaine. This picture is breathtaking! The red of your LV reminds me of Mulb Poppy and the scarf is just stunning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I had a great Saturday . I had My hair colored a new lighter color this morning, watched Miss 10 score during her basketball game and then a manicure. Came home and dh had made dinner.  I'm carrying my Dooney  and Bourke florentine satchel, still shopping my closet.


Sounds like a great Saturday! Glad you had fun. Oooooooh. And you have a Flo!  This is some kind HG bag for me. They are not sold around here and ordering from the US involves high custom duties and I am too chicken about the weight. Cannot get the Flo out of my head, though. 


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a great day!
> Youngest DD took third in the competition so she's in a good mood.
> It didn't snow.
> All is well.


Yay! Sounds great, Murphy. 


BigPurseSue said:


> A phoenix is just a rooster with a few extra magical powers. Love the purse and the scarf!


Haha. I wanted to post the same!


remainsilly said:


> Enjoyed street festival.
> Lions ate red envelopes. Live roosters wore fancy neckties.
> And my feet went numb from cold.
> 
> So, we surrendered. And ate napoleons with hot coffee. In a nice, warm used bookshop.
> (cannot eat wearing scarves--not my superpower￼)
> View attachment 3588874
> 
> Store had quirky decor. Complete with chicken family--made from book pages.
> View attachment 3588877
> 
> The rooster is everywhere. Everywhere.


Adventure time!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Enjoyed street festival.
> Lions ate red envelopes. Live roosters wore fancy neckties.
> And my feet went numb from cold.
> 
> So, we surrendered. And ate napoleons with hot coffee. In a nice, warm used bookshop.
> (cannot eat wearing scarves--not my superpower￼)
> View attachment 3588874
> 
> Store had quirky decor. Complete with chicken family--made from book pages.
> View attachment 3588877
> 
> The rooster is everywhere. Everywhere.


Great pics, remainsilly.
No festival in Paris this year. The Chinese community cancelled street celebrations for safety reasons.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great pics, remainsilly.
> No festival in Paris this year. The Chinese community cancelled street celebrations for safety reasons.


Booooo! Though, I understand.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Love the flowers (are they peonies?) on your gorgeous scarf.
> When I wear a scarf while eating, I turn it around so the tails are to the back.
> Just to be safe.


Fear I would flail food onto scarf, even turned around.
But good idea.￼

Believe are peonies.
Was gift, received at Chinese dance performance in 2016. Designed around a specific dance:
_"Inspired by the resplendent Shen Yun dance, Flower Fairies, in which vibrant pink blossoms transform into graceful heavenly maidens in ethereal dance. Floating in the spring breeze, the delicate petals symbolize renewal and liveliness."
_
Rhubarb wears it, here:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club.926434/page-14#post-29663113


Ludmilla said:


> Perfect "here comes the fun" outfit!


Aren't they all?


Mariapia said:


> No festival in Paris this year. The Chinese community cancelled street celebrations for safety reasons.


Thanks￼
Sad no street celebrations. But understand recent fears remain.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I spent hours on monnierfreres and finally decided that enough was enough....
But.... I got a mail from Vente-Privée this morning.... 
A Candice Cooper sneakers sale. 
My Parisian friend has a pair and loves them...
Well, I have never worn the brand, I am not even sure about my size.. but I finally ordered a pair.
I should receive them next week...
I also sent a mail to LindeLePalais, asking them for information about my Ricky.
You can see that I have been very busy.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I spent hours on monnierfreres and finally decided that enough was enough....
> But.... I got a mail from Vente-Privée this morning....
> A Candice Cooper sneakers sale.
> My Parisian friend has a pair and loves them...
> Well, I have never worn the brand, I am not even sure about my size.. but I finally ordered a pair.
> I should receive them next week...
> I also sent a mail to LindeLePalais, asking them for information about my Ricky.
> You can see that I have been very busy.



You have been very busy! 
Finding such terrific bargains is hard work. 
Can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I spent hours on monnierfreres and finally decided that enough was enough....
> But.... I got a mail from Vente-Privée this morning....
> A Candice Cooper sneakers sale.
> My Parisian friend has a pair and loves them...
> Well, I have never worn the brand, I am not even sure about my size.. but I finally ordered a pair.
> I should receive them next week...
> I also sent a mail to LindeLePalais, asking them for information about my Ricky.
> You can see that I have been very busy.


Hope you get news from your Ricky, soon.
I am too chicken to order shoes online... my feet are so huge!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you get news from your Ricky, soon.
> I am too chicken to order shoes online... my feet are so huge!



They are not. 
As it states on the Birkenstock box: Normal sturdy German feet. 
I have schmal German feet.


----------



## remainsilly

Well, islanders are busy today!
And selecting great purchases.
Love sneakers. 
Would marry sneakers, if they could cook & remind me not to use kitchen knives to open mail parcels.￼

Latest purchase: wooden train whistles.
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...QoxkGG_u9YEqth5n3fgV89GRPdCqa6Il_2XcXtL9YdWDb
Complete with "blast chart." To communicate things, using different note sequences.

Obviously, tons of jollies will follow.
As whistle easily fits into handbag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They are not.
> As it states on the Birkenstock box: Normal sturdy German feet.
> I have schmal German feet.


My German feet are long and schmal. Birkenstocks are often too wide for me.


remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders are busy today!
> And selecting great purchases.
> Love sneakers.
> Would marry sneakers, if they could cook & remind me not to use kitchen knives to open mail parcels.￼
> 
> Latest purchase: wooden train whistles.
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...QoxkGG_u9YEqth5n3fgV89GRPdCqa6Il_2XcXtL9YdWDb
> Complete with "blast chart." To communicate things, using different note sequences.
> 
> Obviously, tons of jollies will follow.
> As whistle easily fits into handbag.


Wistles, eh?
I see mischief coming...
Guess islanders are all tired thanks to our glorious Chinese New Year festivities at the mackerel.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My German feet are long and schmal. Birkenstocks are often too wide for me.
> 
> Wistles, eh?
> I see mischief coming...
> Guess islanders are all tired thanks to our glorious Chinese New Year festivities at the mackerel.



They make a narrow Birk. I'm not sure which emblem is for narrow though. I wear quite a few of them, I just have to be careful which one I get.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They make a narrow Birk. I'm not sure which emblem is for narrow though. I wear quite a few of them, I just have to be careful which one I get.


Yes. About 10 years ago, I found two fitting pairs. Still have them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you get news from your Ricky, soon.
> I am too chicken to order shoes online... my feet are so huge!


I am scared too... But I have already bought shoes that were.... too big when I tried them on. Happened several times. Had to buy in soles a few days later.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They make a narrow Birk. I'm not sure which emblem is for narrow though. I wear quite a few of them, I just have to be careful which one I get.


I love Birks though I am allergic to the inner sole...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am scared too... But I have already bought shoes that were.... too big when I tried them on. Happened several times. Had to buy in soles a few days later.



Some shoes fit only in the store. 


Mariapia said:


> I love Birks though I am allergic to the inner sole...


Wow. Never heard of this before.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders are busy today!
> And selecting great purchases.
> Love sneakers.
> Would marry sneakers, if they could cook & remind me not to use kitchen knives to open mail parcels.￼
> 
> Latest purchase: wooden train whistles.
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...QoxkGG_u9YEqth5n3fgV89GRPdCqa6Il_2XcXtL9YdWDb
> Complete with "blast chart." To communicate things, using different note sequences.
> 
> Obviously, tons of jollies will follow.
> As whistle easily fits into handbag.



I have one of those whistles! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now I know what to do with it!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love Birks though I am allergic to the inner sole...



That's just odd. Prolly something they treat the suede with.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Some shoes fit only in the store.
> 
> Wow. Never heard of this before.



I hate shoes that only fit in store! 
I wonder why that is?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I am scared too... But I have already bought shoes that were.... too big when I tried them on. Happened several times. Had to buy in soles a few days later.


Better too big than too small.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Better too big than too small.



I hate both!
Where are the self adjusting shoes we were promised in Back to the Future II?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Some shoes fit only in the store.
> 
> Wow. Never heard of this before.


Yes, my skin comes off my heels after wearing them for a few days.
Doesn't happen with any other kind of shoes.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I hate shoes that only fit in store!
> I wonder why that is?


In the store, you just stand, walk a little and that's it.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I hate both!
> Where are the self adjusting shoes we were promised in Back to the Future II?


I know.￼Where?

Closest I have--rieker.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oak-nvt-zippy-b-adipose-on-adventure-jpg.3463588/
Basically all velcro straps.And super comfty.
Though must be adjusted, no magic shoe robots.


Mariapia said:


> In the store, you just stand, walk a little and that's it.


Where I buy hiking shoes, USED TO BE ramp. To test footwear on inclines.

Apparently, safety codes forced ramp to go bye-bye.￼
Because fools could not handle such "danger" in shoe department.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I know.￼Where?
> 
> Closest I have--rieker.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oak-nvt-zippy-b-adipose-on-adventure-jpg.3463588/
> Basically all velcro straps.And super comfty.
> Though must be adjusted, no magic shoe robots.
> 
> Where I buy hiking shoes, USED TO BE ramp. To test footwear on inclines.
> 
> Apparently, safety codes forced ramp to go bye-bye.￼
> Because fools could not handle such "danger" in shoe department.



As my daughter sells hiking shoes I know the answer to this one: 
PEOPLE ARE STUPID. 
Too many people don't mind their children in public. Child does something boneheaded and gets hurt. Idiot parent blames sales person and store. Sues. No more incline to rest shoes. 
Sad.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have one of those whistles!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3590207
> 
> Now I know what to do with it!


You and Remainsilly could use those against the mole rats.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I hate shoes that only fit in store!
> I wonder why that is?


My feet shrink in stores.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I know.￼Where?
> 
> Closest I have--rieker.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oak-nvt-zippy-b-adipose-on-adventure-jpg.3463588/
> Basically all velcro straps.And super comfty.
> Though must be adjusted, no magic shoe robots.
> 
> Where I buy hiking shoes, USED TO BE ramp. To test footwear on inclines.
> 
> Apparently, safety codes forced ramp to go bye-bye.￼
> Because fools could not handle such "danger" in shoe department.


We have those ramps!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> PEOPLE ARE STUPID


I often think same.
Then notice toothpaste smeared on front of my shirt. Or annoying way I drop unwanted store items into whatever section is closest.
And know cosmic punchline waits--to kick me vengefully in spleen.


Ludmilla said:


> You and Remainsilly could use those against the mole rats.


Oh, your comment angered the "Rights for Rodents" coalition!
And they're protesting!
http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-pHj7sPtkenk/USkHIQ8JSYI/AAAAAAAAW_M/w-eh04PWqOc/s1600/mouse3.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-pm5Egt6awCg/USkJpcAjceI/AAAAAAAAXAM/ycm4fE40KHw/s1600/mouse5.jpg

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-doUeUf9rl0E/USkJqIVUlDI/AAAAAAAAXAU/uHHYhsLkULQ/s1600/mouse7.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-cOy8Luvrf8M/USkHI8BBRaI/AAAAAAAAW_c/SmJanLnopNY/s1600/mouse1.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-6LIkmCmSwNc/USkHKOOsPdI/AAAAAAAAW_k/1e4qGmY4d2o/s1600/mouse4.jpg

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-hJfYjTR8tys/USkHxJ434nI/AAAAAAAAXAE/lYWE-_44FEQ/s1600/mouse+2.jpg

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-SofR56MKNqk/USkHLJ1cOuI/AAAAAAAAW_0/D3CHNsXUrHI/s1600/mouse6.jpg

Luckily, naked mole rats are more chill.
(Possibly shrieking air horn needed for them...)


Ludmilla said:


> We have those ramps!


Obviously, your shoe shoppers are responsible  thrill seekers & daredevils.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I know.￼Where?
> 
> Closest I have--rieker.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/oak-nvt-zippy-b-adipose-on-adventure-jpg.3463588/
> Basically all velcro straps.And super comfty.
> Though must be adjusted, no magic shoe robots.
> 
> Where I buy hiking shoes, USED TO BE ramp. To test footwear on inclines.
> 
> Apparently, safety codes forced ramp to go bye-bye.￼
> Because fools could not handle such "danger" in shoe department.


Rieker shoes are very comfortable.! I have a pair!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My feet shrink in stores.



Vente -Privée has just sent me an email... They have shipped my sneakers
Pretty quick! No news from the Italian site ...
They are very reputable but I hope the Ricky was available when I ordered it..
My credit card statement shows it has been paid for.
Still...


----------



## vink

Ah... the perils of shoes that don't fit. 

I have have a few and after years and years of trying to wear them just because I already bought them and they're supposed to be comfy, if they don't fit me comfortably after we get home, I'll give them about a month of walking together and I'll just send them off. I can only say people around me who wear the same size as mine are very happy. [emoji28]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Ah... the perils of shoes that don't fit.
> 
> I have have a few and after years and years of trying to wear them just because I already bought them and they're supposed to be comfy, if they don't fit me comfortably after we get home, I'll give them about a month of walking together and I'll just send them off. I can only say people around me who wear the same size as mine are very happy. [emoji28]



An excellent idea my friend! You probably make someone's day by passing on barely worn shoes!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I often think same.
> Then notice toothpaste smeared on front of my shirt. Or annoying way I drop unwanted store items into whatever section is closest.
> And know cosmic punchline waits--to kick me vengefully in spleen.
> 
> Oh, your comment angered the "Rights for Rodents" coalition!
> And they're protesting!
> 
> Luckily, naked mole rats are more chill.
> (Possibly shrieking air horn needed for them...)
> 
> Obviously, your shoe shoppers are responsible  thrill seekers & daredevils.



Hehehehe. I don't know which little rat protester I like the most.... Always wanted a rat as a teen. What I got were guinea pigs. Cute, too, but a bit stupid. 



Mariapia said:


> Vente -Privée has just sent me an email... They have shipped my sneakers
> Pretty quick! No news from the Italian site ...
> They are very reputable but I hope the Ricky was available when I ordered it..
> My credit card statement shows it has been paid for.
> Still...



Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh! This is so unnerving! Can you contact customer service?



vink said:


> Ah... the perils of shoes that don't fit.
> 
> I have have a few and after years and years of trying to wear them just because I already bought them and they're supposed to be comfy, if they don't fit me comfortably after we get home, I'll give them about a month of walking together and I'll just send them off. I can only say people around me who wear the same size as mine are very happy. [emoji28]



I have several barely worn shoes at home, too, that I want to donate soon.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. I don't know which little rat protester I like the most....


Agreed--they are adorable little boogers.￼


vink said:


> if they don't fit me comfortably after we get home, I'll give them about a month of walking together and I'll just send them off.


Wonderful!
Never understood why people give shoes "break in" time--they fit or don't.
And, omg, comfty feet are vital.


----------



## remainsilly

It's Italy.
Time & space work a bit differently there.￼
Don't worry too much.


Mariapia said:


> They are very reputable but I hope the Ricky was available when I ordered it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. I don't know which little rat protester I like the most.... Always wanted a rat as a teen. What I got were guinea pigs. Cute, too, but a bit stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhh! This is so unnerving! Can you contact customer service?
> 
> 
> 
> I have several barely worn shoes at home, too, that I want to donate soon.


 I even have shoes that I have never worn... Too tight, too big, too small, uncomfortable, noisy.. 
All shoes I had tried on in store.
As for customer service, I emailed them. Takes 3 or 4 days to get a reply, they said in an automatic answer....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> It's Italy.
> Time & space work a bit differently there.￼
> Don't worry too much.


True, remainsilly...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I even have shoes that I have never worn... Too tight, too big, too small, uncomfortable, noisy..
> All shoes I had tried on in store.
> As for customer service, I emailed them. Takes 3 or 4 days to get a reply, they said in an automatic answer....


Oh wow. Italy.... Maybe the bag is already on its way and the forgot to send you a shipping notice?


----------



## remainsilly

The power of red--


Helped me postpone jury duty.
Since was summoned for middle of vacation.

Life tip #3735701:
Always celebrate the little victories.
Preferably, with pumpkin bread.


----------



## remainsilly

Also, _Sherlock season 4 _dvd set = mine!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. Italy.... Maybe the bag is already on its way and the forgot to send you a shipping notice?


I don't think so. In my last two experiences, UPS were first to tell me the bag was coming....
I will never order anything else from Italy....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't think so. In my last two experiences, UPS were first to tell me the bag was coming....
> I will never order anything else from Italy....



This is quite unnerving. I once had a bag from Dooney and Bourne take 21 days to arrive so I feel your pain. I hope it comes soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The power of red--
> View attachment 3591210
> 
> Helped me postpone jury duty.
> Since was summoned for middle of vacation.
> 
> Life tip #3735701:
> Always celebrate the little victories.
> Preferably, with pumpkin bread.





remainsilly said:


> Also, _Sherlock season 4 _dvd set = mine!


yay! Success on all areas!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't think so. In my last two experiences, UPS were first to tell me the bag was coming....
> I will never order anything else from Italy....


I understand. This is such a hassle.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I understand. This is such a hassle.





Murphy47 said:


> This is quite unnerving. I once had a bag from Dooney and Bourne take 21 days to arrive so I feel your pain. I hope it comes soon.





Ludmilla said:


> I understand. This is such a hassle.


The thing is if the bag isn't available, they should have told me right away. 
There was another Ralph Lauren bag on the RL site which was a real steal.
I could have bought that one instead..
But... let's wait and see.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, here is a pic of the Candice Cooper sneakers I have just received.
Size is perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3591813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is a pic of the Candice Cooper sneakers I have just received.
> Size is perfect!


Your new shoes are very pretty!! Perfect for spring.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Your new shoes are very pretty!! Perfect for spring.


Thank you, Ludmilla!
They are made in....Italy...but were sent from France...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> yay! Success on all areas!!


Hope so.
City offices can be very, "We lost your paperwork, so fined you for various things."
Must assume best will happen & go play in sand with pup.


Mariapia said:


> The thing is if the bag isn't available, they should have told me right away.
> There was another Ralph Lauren bag on the RL site which was a real steal.
> I could have bought that one instead..
> But... let's wait and see.


Your head will explode, continuing down this worry track.￼
New sneakers are fab!
Pair with floral shirt, then take long walk.
And pretend world disappears for 2 hours.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hope so.
> City offices can be very, "We lost your paperwork, so fined you for various things."
> Must assume best will happen & go play in sand with pup.
> 
> Your head will explode, continuing down this worry track.￼
> New sneakers are fab!
> Pair with floral shirt, then take long walk.
> And pretend world disappears for 2 hours.



Best idea I've heard all week!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hope so.
> City offices can be very, "We lost your paperwork, so fined you for various things."
> Must assume best will happen & go play in sand with pup.
> 
> Your head will explode, continuing down this worry track.￼
> New sneakers are fab!
> Pair with floral shirt, then take long walk.
> And pretend world disappears for 2 hours.





Murphy47 said:


> Best idea I've heard all week!



OMG. Yes. I am so ready for the world to disappear for a while. Working 8 hours each day is such a hateful invention. The best part of the day is wasted away for silly nonsense.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hope so.
> City offices can be very, "We lost your paperwork, so fined you for various things."
> Must assume best will happen & go play in sand with pup.
> 
> Your head will explode, continuing down this worry track.￼
> New sneakers are fab!
> Pair with floral shirt, then take long walk.
> And pretend world disappears for 2 hours.


Don't worry! I am fine...
I went out for a walk as you suggested..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> OMG. Yes. I am so ready for the world to disappear for a while. Working 8 hours each day is such a hateful invention. The best part of the day is wasted away for silly nonsense.


You're right, Ludmilla!
Fortunately, thanks to our jobs we can afford our beautiful bags....


----------



## mgwonline

Murphy47 said:


> See if it lists a shipping weight. That should give you an idea. Subtract about a pound for box/packing materials.


I just received a Ricky 33 today and the package weight said 6 pounds. I don't think this bag is heavy at all. It's pretty comparable to my Celine Orlove tote and my B Bag


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> I just received a Ricky 33 today and the package weight said 6 pounds. I don't think this bag is heavy at all. It's pretty comparable to my Celine Orlove tote and my B Bag


Thank you for this useful info mgwongline!
Please post a pic!


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for this useful info mgwongline!
> Please post a pic!






You're welcome! 

I got a great deal on this bag from an online resale shop. Could not be happier


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> View attachment 3592060
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> I got a great deal on this bag from an online resale shop. Could not be happier


Wow! It's gorgeous!
Congrats on your find, mgwonline!


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for this useful info mgwongline!
> Please post a pic!





Mariapia said:


> Wow! It's gorgeous!
> Congrats on your find, mgwonline!


thank you!!

I was reading thru some posts. Did you order a bag and not get it yet?


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> thank you!!
> 
> I was reading thru some posts. Did you order a bag and not get it yet?


Yes, I ordered mine from an Italian site nearly two weeks ago...
Still waiting for it.


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I ordered mine from an Italian site nearly two weeks ago...
> Still waiting for it.


UGH! What company? What have you done to contact them.


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I ordered mine from an Italian site nearly two weeks ago...
> Still waiting for it.



I ordered a bag from Japan and had it in less than a week (I was pretty shocked honestly)


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> UGH! What company? What have you done to contact them.


LindeLePalais. I wrote an email to their CS but it will take time to get an answer, as it's often the case with Italian sites...


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> LindeLePalais. I wrote an email to their CS but it will take time to get an answer, as it's often the case with Italian sites...



that is the worst! I'm so sorry

IF for some reason you don't get your bag, check out trendlee.com


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> that is the worst! I'm so sorry
> 
> IF for some reason you don't get your bag, check out trendlee.com


They got the money... The site is reputable. All I can do is wait...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> They got the money... The site is reputable. All I can do is wait...



Maybe is mysterious Italian holiday season that prevents anyone from shipping items. 
Where are those ninjas when you need them.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe is mysterious Italian holiday season that prevents anyone from shipping items.
> Where are those ninjas when you need them.


It's the sales period in Italy as well..
Maybe they have to ship thousands of items....
A shame Amazon doesn't sell the Ricky...They are the best!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's the sales period in Italy as well..
> Maybe they have to ship thousands of items....
> A shame Amazon doesn't sell the Ricky...They are the best!



True. But Amazon has been discovered to be selling fake items so one would have to be as careful there as on eBay.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> True. But Amazon has been discovered to be selling fake items so one would have to be as careful there as on eBay.


I have heard of that.
I generally order cds and books...


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> It's the sales period in Italy as well..
> Maybe they have to ship thousands of items....
> A shame Amazon doesn't sell the Ricky...They are the best!




But still! Fingers are crossed for you that you get your bag quickly! 

PS never buy bags off Amazon. Super sketchy


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The best part of the day is wasted away for silly nonsense.


Yes.
Bleeding fist-bump, from she who trimmed trees in nice weather. Instead of fun stuff.



Murphy47 said:


> Where are those ninjas when you need them.


Found 'em!
https://cdn.drawception.com/images/panels/2014/2-14/HynGAgTKOD-4.png
Lazy shirkers...
-----
Wow, ricky bags are NICE!
Good to see new islanders joining our, "Where in the world is Ricky?" game.


----------



## mgwonline

remainsilly said:


> Yes.
> Bleeding fist-bump, from she who trimmed trees in nice weather. Instead of fun stuff.
> 
> 
> Found 'em!
> https://cdn.drawception.com/images/panels/2014/2-14/HynGAgTKOD-4.png
> Lazy shirkers...
> -----
> Wow, ricky bags are NICE!
> Good to see new islanders joining our, "Where in the world is Ricky?" game.



oh there's a Ricky game?! lol I'm new to the Ricky club


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> True. But Amazon has been discovered to be selling fake items so one would have to be as careful there as on eBay.


Really??? What sorts of fake items? I hadn't heard about this. I buy things like vitamins from Amazon. Might those be fraudulent?


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> oh there's a Ricky game?! lol I'm new to the Ricky club


Yes.... Everyone here has been reading about "my"Ricky since I ordered it...
Where is it? That's the question.
I think it's stuck somewhere in an Italian warehouse... waiting to get out of it as soon as possible...
Poor thing!


----------



## mgwonline

ElainePG said:


> Really??? What sorts of fake items? I hadn't heard about this. I buy things like vitamins from Amazon. Might those be fraudulent?



possibly but you should be ok. I have seen a lot of fake items like Kate Spade phone cases and such


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Really??? What sorts of fake items? I hadn't heard about this. I buy things like vitamins from Amazon. Might those be fraudulent?



There are many articles online about fake vitamins, electronics, clothing, bags, etc. 
I would post a link but phone won't let me, sorry.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> There are many articles online about fake vitamins, electronics, clothing, bags, etc.
> I would post a link but phone won't let me, sorry.


I'm going to research this, Murphy... thank you for the info!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I'm going to research this, Murphy... thank you for the info!



No worries. 
I am sure it has to do with just SOME vendors.


----------



## mgwonline

Murphy47 said:


> No worries.
> I am sure it has to do with just SOME vendors.


100% some are honest, some are not you just have to be careful when purchasing. read reviews, etc

Just like with anything online now a days


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I have been naughty. 
As the oxblood Coach duffle got a broken buckle ( with a 3 month repair time) I returned it. I have been sort of sad as I still needed a winter bag but all that's out there is SPRING stuff. 
So here is what I found. I went with a completely different brand with nothing much to break. 
Botkier. Nice leather. Leather lined. Solid (appearing) construction. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



So then I felt better and found this one that IS for Spring. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Now I must do something silly like find pants that actually fit.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been naughty.
> As the oxblood Coach duffle got a broken buckle ( with a 3 month repair time) I returned it. I have been sort of sad as I still needed a winter bag but all that's out there is SPRING stuff.
> So here is what I found. I went with a completely different brand with nothing much to break.
> Botkier. Nice leather. Leather lined. Solid (appearing) construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592540
> 
> So then I felt better and found this one that IS for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592541
> 
> Now I must do something silly like find pants that actually fit.


Both are lovely, Murphy! 
I own a Botkier bag that DH bought me a few years ago. I rarely carry it, because it's a bit on the small side, but the leather is yummy.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Both are lovely, Murphy!
> I own a Botkier bag that DH bought me a few years ago. I rarely carry it, because it's a bit on the small side, but the leather is yummy.



I do love the feel of the leather. 
The handles are a little floppy when carried on shoulder but maybe I'll just tie on a cute scarf.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Ludmilla!
> Fortunately, thanks to our jobs we can afford our beautiful bags....





remainsilly said:


> Yes.
> Bleeding fist-bump, from she who trimmed trees in nice weather. Instead of fun stuff.
> 
> 
> Found 'em!
> https://cdn.drawception.com/images/panels/2014/2-14/HynGAgTKOD-4.png
> Lazy shirkers...
> -----
> Wow, ricky bags are NICE!
> Good to see new islanders joining our, "Where in the world is Ricky?" game.



Seriously, I would happily trade away most ("most" like "almost all") of my bags for having less office time. Time is the only true valuable good we have on this world and I am so fed up with wasting 40 hours each week for this stupid place (or any other stupid place) I work in.
I would rather trim some trees instead.


----------



## Ludmilla

mgwonline said:


> View attachment 3592060
> 
> 
> You're welcome!
> 
> I got a great deal on this bag from an online resale shop. Could not be happier


Eye candy! What a lovely bag you got. Congrats and welcome on the island.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe is mysterious Italian holiday season that prevents anyone from shipping items.
> Where are those ninjas when you need them.



Hehehehe. This mysterious Italian holiday season lasts 365 days each year. It is called "bella vita". 
I have lots of Italian friends and one is as obsessed about bags as I am. She thinks I am crazy for ordering Massaccesi bags, because she does not believe me that it really WORKS. 



Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been naughty.
> As the oxblood Coach duffle got a broken buckle ( with a 3 month repair time) I returned it. I have been sort of sad as I still needed a winter bag but all that's out there is SPRING stuff.
> So here is what I found. I went with a completely different brand with nothing much to break.
> Botkier. Nice leather. Leather lined. Solid (appearing) construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592540
> 
> So then I felt better and found this one that IS for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592541
> 
> Now I must do something silly like find pants that actually fit.



Oh no, Murphy! Don't tell me you had ANOTHER bad luck bag?!  Not the pretty Coach bucket bag.  This is devastating! But, kudos to you for not giving up on handbags.
Your new ones are very pretty. I keep all fingers and toes crossed and I send tons of good vibes your way in order to keep those bags from falling apart like the others.


----------



## Ludmilla

Need to post another still life of Miss Choc... 



Together with my new coffee mug I got from a friend.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been naughty.
> As the oxblood Coach duffle got a broken buckle ( with a 3 month repair time) I returned it. I have been sort of sad as I still needed a winter bag but all that's out there is SPRING stuff.
> So here is what I found. I went with a completely different brand with nothing much to break.
> Botkier. Nice leather. Leather lined. Solid (appearing) construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592540
> 
> So then I felt better and found this one that IS for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592541
> 
> Now I must do something silly like find pants that actually fit.


Great finds Murphy ! I once saw Botkier bags IRL and was impressed.
You are going to love carrying yours.
And the VB is gorgeous too. Perfect for spring but also... now!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. This mysterious Italian holiday season lasts 365 days each year. It is called "bella vita".
> I have lots of Italian friends and one is as obsessed about bags as I am. She thinks I am crazy for ordering Massaccesi bags, because she does not believe me that it really WORKS.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, Murphy! Don't tell me you had ANOTHER bad luck bag?!  Not the pretty Coach bucket bag.  This is devastating! But, kudos to you for not giving up on handbags.
> Your new ones are very pretty. I keep all fingers and toes crossed and I send tons of good vibes your way in order to keep those bags from falling apart like the others.


La Dolce Vita e " chi va piano va sano, chi va sano va lontano" and you get the whole thing ..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Need to post another still life of Miss Choc...
> View attachment 3592699
> 
> 
> Together with my new coffee mug I got from a friend.


Mss Choc and the mug go very well together!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> La Dolce Vita e " chi va piano va sano, chi va sano va lontano" and you get the whole thing ..



Yes, that is the philosophy. 



Mariapia said:


> Mss Choc and the mug go very well together!



Thank you!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Seriously, I would happily trade away most ("most" like "almost all") of my bags for having less office time. Time is the only true valuable good we have on this world and I am so fed up with wasting 40 hours each week for this stupid place (or any other stupid place) I work in.
> I would rather trim some trees instead.



I hear you!! 
Sounds like Spring Fever. 
Possibly a few days off? Or maybe tying up bosses and hiding them in closet?
Or how about a wild party at the Mackeral to cheer you up?!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. This mysterious Italian holiday season lasts 365 days each year. It is called "bella vita".
> I have lots of Italian friends and one is as obsessed about bags as I am. She thinks I am crazy for ordering Massaccesi bags, because she does not believe me that it really WORKS.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no, Murphy! Don't tell me you had ANOTHER bad luck bag?!  Not the pretty Coach bucket bag.  This is devastating! But, kudos to you for not giving up on handbags.
> Your new ones are very pretty. I keep all fingers and toes crossed and I send tons of good vibes your way in order to keep those bags from falling apart like the others.



If you think I have have bad luck with bags, you should here some of my restaurant stories. 
Just this week I had a glass that was cracked all the way around. Happy it didn't break and spill soda all over me and my clothes. 
At the second restaurant, there was a hair in my mashed potatoes. 
I think my problems with handbags stems from the age of the handbag when I purchase it. 
I have champagne tastes with a beer budget. 
So I look for bags that are super marked down. 
Which means they have been on the shelf awhile. 
So the leather starts to dry out, or it's been dropped on the tile floor and there's a hairline crack in the hardware which doesn't show up until you load up the bag. 
Or my pet peeve: too much dye in the leather. 
So many of the designers have moved factories to countries without stringent rules on production it's hard to find a bag where excess dye doesn't just run off on you. Many come with a "warning" card explaining the "special dye process". If I see one of those now, I just put the bag down and walk away.


----------



## mgwonline

Murphy47 said:


> If you think I have have bad luck with bags, you should here some of my restaurant stories.
> Just this week I had a glass that was cracked all the way around. Happy it didn't break and spill soda all over me and my clothes.
> At the second restaurant, there was a hair in my mashed potatoes.
> I think my problems with handbags stems from the age of the handbag when I purchase it.
> I have champagne tastes with a beer budget.
> So I look for bags that are super marked down.
> Which means they have been on the shelf awhile.
> So the leather starts to dry out, or it's been dropped on the tile floor and there's a hairline crack in the hardware which doesn't show up until you load up the bag.
> Or my pet peeve: too much dye in the leather.
> So many of the designers have moved factories to countries without stringent rules on production it's hard to find a bag where excess dye doesn't just run off on you. Many come with a "warning" card explaining the "special dye process". If I see one of those now, I just put the bag down and walk away.



Dye that rubs off on anything is so annoying. I won't buy light color bags anymore because I don't want to have to worry about my denim rubbing off onto them


----------



## Murphy47

mgwonline said:


> Dye that rubs off on anything is so annoying. I won't buy light color bags anymore because I don't want to have to worry about my denim rubbing off onto them



I don't wear many jeans anymore for that very reason. 
There are a few tricks you can try though. 
One is to take them to the dry cleaners before your wear them. The chemicals they use to clean clothes will often remove the extra dye. 
Or at home, you can do one of two things: wash 3 times in cold water. On the third wash, put in a cup of vinegar. Then put th in a HOT dryer for 5 minutes and hang to dry. 
The other method is to soak in a bucket or bin for several days changing the water as it turns blue. 
When no more dye comes out in the water, soak with vinegar and hang to dry. 
The vinegar works just the same as on Easter eggs to "set" the dye. 
It won't stop color transfer on a bag the hangs/ rubs on your jeans but it will keep the color off your skin.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been naughty.
> As the oxblood Coach duffle got a broken buckle ( with a 3 month repair time) I returned it. I have been sort of sad as I still needed a winter bag but all that's out there is SPRING stuff.
> So here is what I found. I went with a completely different brand with nothing much to break.
> Botkier. Nice leather. Leather lined. Solid (appearing) construction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592540
> 
> So then I felt better and found this one that IS for Spring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3592541
> 
> Now I must do something silly like find pants that actually fit.


These are nice! Especially like the red.
You may have lingering red craving, from sparkly bag.This will cure.


Ludmilla said:


> Seriously, I would happily trade away most ("most" like "almost all") of my bags for having less office time. Time is the only true valuable good we have on this world and I am so fed up with wasting 40 hours each week for this stupid place (or any other stupid place) I work in.
> I would rather trim some trees instead.


Sigh. 
Time is such an under-valued thing.
But 40 hours/week is not so bad--compared to many I know. 
They work 80 hours/week, to afford impressive things. 
Which they never are home to enjoy.

When I run away to join night circus--you'll get invite to hop train with me.


Ludmilla said:


> Need to post another still life of Miss Choc...
> View attachment 3592699
> 
> 
> Together with my new coffee mug I got from a friend.


 If this mug had monkeys, instead of owls...feeling deja vu.￼
Awesome bag. Perfect mug.￼￼
----
Hmm. Have not experienced denim color transfer.
And wear jeans a lot.
Do buy some pairs at goodwill, etc.--maybe previous owner suffered dye transfer, so that I might not?
But, my new pairs don't misbehave either.
Weird.
As usual, I am off normal road--veering down embankment into thorny shrubs.


----------



## remainsilly

Love new avatar photo, ElainePG!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I will tell you about my Ricky a little later....

The story is unbelievable...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I will tell you about my Ricky a little later....
> 
> The story is unbelievable...


Cheeky tease.￼￼
However, sounds bit ominous.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Cheeky tease.￼￼
> However, sounds bit ominous.


I am too angry to explain it now, remainsilly...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am too angry to explain it now, remainsilly...



We shall wait. 
Keeping blood pressure down is most important. 
Would it make you feel better to know many ladies are waiting for their Gucci Disco bags. Seems they have not been shipped from Italy.


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I will tell you about my Ricky a little later....
> 
> The story is unbelievable...


oh nooooooo


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> These are nice! Especially like the red.
> You may have lingering red craving, from sparkly bag.This will cure.
> 
> Sigh.
> Time is such an under-valued thing.
> But 40 hours/week is not so bad--compared to many I know.
> They work 80 hours/week, to afford impressive things.
> Which they never are home to enjoy.
> 
> When I run away to join night circus--you'll get invite to hop train with me.
> 
> If this mug had monkeys, instead of owls...feeling deja vu.￼
> Awesome bag. Perfect mug.￼￼
> ----
> Hmm. Have not experienced denim color transfer.
> And wear jeans a lot.
> Do buy some pairs at goodwill, etc.--maybe previous owner suffered dye transfer, so that I might not?
> But, my new pairs don't misbehave either.
> Weird.
> As usual, I am off normal road--veering down embankment into thorny shrubs.



I must admit I miss the sparkly bag. 
Sadly, Coach is not what it used to be. 
Glitter edgekote peeling, buckles breaking,clips that don't stay clipped. 
Or snaps that don't. 
Vera Bradley has yummy leathers, decent hardware, but dark colored dyes rub off. Longchamp- one of the most awesome bags ever- nasty smell if they are from China and the Neo I bought had a grommet that wouldn't stay together. 
Over Christmas is tried not to buy any bags as the RUSH those through production. 
The Botkier is just bought is a little heavy, but has no annoying (but cute) hardware to break or chip. The handles are sewn to the bag. Easy repair if one should come loose.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Need to post another still life of Miss Choc...
> View attachment 3592699
> 
> 
> Together with my new coffee mug I got from a friend.



Ooh.... as lovely as Miss Chocolate can be, I really like your scarf! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

I have jeans that has been worn over countless times over at least 2 years rubbed off on my light colored bag. I don't know how it happen and I don't know why. It got me sad and mad at the same time, but still hasn't prevented me from buying light colored bags or wearing jeans.  I just try to remember to not pair them together.


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I have jeans that has been worn over countless times over at least 2 years rubbed off on my light colored bag. I don't know how it happen and I don't know why. It got me sad and mad at the same time, but still hasn't prevented me from buying light colored bags or wearing jeans.  I just try to remember to not pair them together.



Brilliant plan, vink!


----------



## mgwonline

vink said:


> I have jeans that has been worn over countless times over at least 2 years rubbed off on my light colored bag. I don't know how it happen and I don't know why. It got me sad and mad at the same time, but still hasn't prevented me from buying light colored bags or wearing jeans.  I just try to remember to not pair them together.



That works! Personally I would get so annoyed that I couldn't carry a bag whenever that it just wouldn't work for me


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> I don't wear many jeans anymore for that very reason.
> There are a few tricks you can try though.
> One is to take them to the dry cleaners before your wear them. The chemicals they use to clean clothes will often remove the extra dye.
> Or at home, you can do one of two things: wash 3 times in cold water. On the third wash, put in a cup of vinegar. Then put th in a HOT dryer for 5 minutes and hang to dry.
> The other method is to soak in a bucket or bin for several days changing the water as it turns blue.
> When no more dye comes out in the water, soak with vinegar and hang to dry.
> The vinegar works just the same as on Easter eggs to "set" the dye.
> It won't stop color transfer on a bag the hangs/ rubs on your jeans but it will keep the color off your skin.


Excellent advice, Murphy! I just bought a new pair of dark blue jeans, and I've been worried about color transfer. I'm going to probably bring them to the drycleaner, since these are "dressy" jeans (is this an oxymoron???) so I don't want them to really fade, just lose their excess dye.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Love new avatar photo, ElainePG!


Thank you, *remainsilly*!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I hear you!!
> Sounds like Spring Fever.
> Possibly a few days off? Or maybe tying up bosses and hiding them in closet?
> Or how about a wild party at the Mackeral to cheer you up?!!



Hmmm. I had three weeks off around Christmas. Probably, I should just quit and start a sheep farm somewhere in some outback. Or get drunk at the Mackerel. 



Murphy47 said:


> If you think I have have bad luck with bags, you should here some of my restaurant stories.
> Just this week I had a glass that was cracked all the way around. Happy it didn't break and spill soda all over me and my clothes.
> At the second restaurant, there was a hair in my mashed potatoes.
> I think my problems with handbags stems from the age of the handbag when I purchase it.
> I have champagne tastes with a beer budget.
> So I look for bags that are super marked down.
> Which means they have been on the shelf awhile.
> So the leather starts to dry out, or it's been dropped on the tile floor and there's a hairline crack in the hardware which doesn't show up until you load up the bag.
> Or my pet peeve: too much dye in the leather.
> So many of the designers have moved factories to countries without stringent rules on production it's hard to find a bag where excess dye doesn't just run off on you. Many come with a "warning" card explaining the "special dye process". If I see one of those now, I just put the bag down and walk away.



Murphy, my dear, you must have angered some entity out there. Badly angered. Maybe the deity of the mole rats? This is really a run of bad luck!  



Murphy47 said:


> I don't wear many jeans anymore for that very reason.
> There are a few tricks you can try though.
> One is to take them to the dry cleaners before your wear them. The chemicals they use to clean clothes will often remove the extra dye.
> Or at home, you can do one of two things: wash 3 times in cold water. On the third wash, put in a cup of vinegar. Then put th in a HOT dryer for 5 minutes and hang to dry.
> The other method is to soak in a bucket or bin for several days changing the water as it turns blue.
> When no more dye comes out in the water, soak with vinegar and hang to dry.
> The vinegar works just the same as on Easter eggs to "set" the dye.
> It won't stop color transfer on a bag the hangs/ rubs on your jeans but it will keep the color off your skin.



Very good and clever tricks! I tried once to clear a black jeans of a chemical stench with the help of vinegar. 



Murphy47 said:


> I must admit I miss the sparkly bag.
> Sadly, Coach is not what it used to be.
> Glitter edgekote peeling, buckles breaking,clips that don't stay clipped.
> Or snaps that don't.
> Vera Bradley has yummy leathers, decent hardware, but dark colored dyes rub off. Longchamp- one of the most awesome bags ever- nasty smell if they are from China and the Neo I bought had a grommet that wouldn't stay together.
> Over Christmas is tried not to buy any bags as the RUSH those through production.
> The Botkier is just bought is a little heavy, but has no annoying (but cute) hardware to break or chip. The handles are sewn to the bag. Easy repair if one should come loose.



It is just a huge NO for stuff to fall apart so soon. It does not matter how long they have been on some store shelf. They should not be constructed for being fine only on a store shelf. 
My Foulonne is made in China, but has no odd smell. Thank God. The Cuir smells better, though. Hmmmmm.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Love new avatar photo, ElainePG!





ElainePG said:


> Thank you, *remainsilly*!


I love it, too!! The scarf and the bag are just drop dead gorgeous together. You have the prettiest collection, Elaine.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> These are nice! Especially like the red.
> You may have lingering red craving, from sparkly bag.This will cure.
> 
> Sigh.
> Time is such an under-valued thing.
> But 40 hours/week is not so bad--compared to many I know.
> They work 80 hours/week, to afford impressive things.
> Which they never are home to enjoy.
> 
> When I run away to join night circus--you'll get invite to hop train with me.
> 
> If this mug had monkeys, instead of owls...feeling deja vu.￼
> Awesome bag. Perfect mug.￼￼
> ----
> Hmm. Have not experienced denim color transfer.
> And wear jeans a lot.
> Do buy some pairs at goodwill, etc.--maybe previous owner suffered dye transfer, so that I might not?
> But, my new pairs don't misbehave either.
> Weird.
> As usual, I am off normal road--veering down embankment into thorny shrubs.



I know people who work 80 hours a week, too. Want to run away on the night circus train, though. Probably I am really fed up with the antics of my boss. (Putting him in some closet, like Murphy suggested would be fun. There need to be some mole rats in that closet, too. Hehehehe. )
Mug was a present of a friend. Told me to look at it as soon as office gets crazy: see no evil - hear no evil - speak no evil.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Ooh.... as lovely as Miss Chocolate can be, I really like your scarf! [emoji16]


Thank you, vink! The scarf is made by: me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I will tell you about my Ricky a little later....
> 
> The story is unbelievable...


Uh-oh this sounds foreboding....


----------



## Mariapia

Sorry ladies for the delay...
But here is the story.

I sent a second email to the site and finally got a reply yesterday evening.
They said they were very sorry but they had to wait before giving me an answer as they had realized the Ricky I had ordered was.... different from the one they had received from their "supplier" and they had to wait for the supplier to give them some explanations. 
They were satisfied with the supplier's reply..  ( which they didn't tell me about.)
They sent me a very small photo of a part of the bag.
I replied that in the pic, the colour was a lighter brown but that was okay..
CS answered that.... no It had nothing to do with the colour..  and that, in fact, it was the LATCH that was different.. but they were 100% sure that it was a genuine RL Ricky bag as they don't sell fakes.
I know they don't but.. 
They offered another 10% discount to apologize ...if I confirmed my order.
I looked at the pic again. True, the latch was definitely odd to me.
I then googled the Ricky and nowhere did I see a latch like the one on "my" bag.
I sent the site a last mail, telling them to cancel my order and refund me ASAP.
I couldn't trust them any more. They should have got in touch with me before. 
I told them that if I had not inquired about my order,God knows if they would have sent me the bag or given me a full refund and that the chapter was closed.
They replied they perfectly understood my suspicions and would refund me in... 3 to 5 business days.

So.... no Ricky... 
What makes me angrier is the fact I had seen a Tiffin on Ralph Lauren site and didn't buy it because the money had gone to my HG. Of course the Tiffin isn't available any more.
It!s not the end of the world, I know... Still...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Uh-oh this sounds foreboding....


You got it right, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Sorry ladies for the delay...
> But here is the story.
> 
> I sent a second email to the site and finally got a reply yesterday evening.
> They said they were very sorry but they had to wait before giving me an answer as they had realized the Ricky I had ordered was.... different from the one they had received from their "supplier"  and they had to wait for the supplier to give them some explanations.
> They were satisfied with the supplier's reply..  ( which they didn't tell me about.)
> They sent me a very small photo of a part of the bag.
> I replied that in the pic, the colour was a lighter brown but that was okay..
> CS answered that.... no It had nothing to do with the colour..  and that, in fact, it was the LATCH that was different.. but they were 100% sure that it was a genuine RL Ricky bag as they don't sell fakes.
> I know they don't but..
> They offered another 10% discount to apologize ...if I confirmed my order.
> I looked at the pic again. True, the latch was definitely odd to me.
> I then googled the Ricky and nowhere did I see a latch like the one on "my" bag.
> I sent the site a last mail, telling them to cancel my order and refund me ASAP.
> I couldn't trust them any more. They should have got in touch with me before.
> I told them that if I had not inquired about my order,God knows if they would have sent me the bag or given me a full refund and that the chapter was closed.
> They replied they perfectly understood my suspicions and would refund me in... 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> So.... no Ricky...
> What makes me angrier is the fact I had seen a Tiffin on Ralph Lauren site and didn't buy it because the money had gone to my HG. Of course the Tiffin isn't available any more.
> It!s not the end of the world, I know... Still...



Awwww no! What a mess!  This is so disappointing.  
But it is way better to cancel that order than to get a bag that could be a fake. Don't be too hard on yourself. Your perfect Ricky is waiting out there for you. I'm sure you will find her one day and you will be very happy. Do not settle for other Lauren bags when Ricky is the one you really want.
I am so sorry that this happened. This sucks sooooooo much.


----------



## Mariapia

I don't think it's a fake, Ludmilla, but I don't want to run any risks at this point.
I am really disappointed. Fortunately everyone here understands me....
Thank you so much for your wise words.
I am going to try to find a Ricky...


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, vink! The scarf is made by: me.



Wow! You're talented! It is beautiful! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Sorry ladies for the delay...
> But here is the story.
> 
> I sent a second email to the site and finally got a reply yesterday evening.
> They said they were very sorry but they had to wait before giving me an answer as they had realized the Ricky I had ordered was.... different from the one they had received from their "supplier" and they had to wait for the supplier to give them some explanations.
> They were satisfied with the supplier's reply..  ( which they didn't tell me about.)
> They sent me a very small photo of a part of the bag.
> I replied that in the pic, the colour was a lighter brown but that was okay..
> CS answered that.... no It had nothing to do with the colour..  and that, in fact, it was the LATCH that was different.. but they were 100% sure that it was a genuine RL Ricky bag as they don't sell fakes.
> I know they don't but..
> They offered another 10% discount to apologize ...if I confirmed my order.
> I looked at the pic again. True, the latch was definitely odd to me.
> I then googled the Ricky and nowhere did I see a latch like the one on "my" bag.
> I sent the site a last mail, telling them to cancel my order and refund me ASAP.
> I couldn't trust them any more. They should have got in touch with me before.
> I told them that if I had not inquired about my order,God knows if they would have sent me the bag or given me a full refund and that the chapter was closed.
> They replied they perfectly understood my suspicions and would refund me in... 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> So.... no Ricky...
> What makes me angrier is the fact I had seen a Tiffin on Ralph Lauren site and didn't buy it because the money had gone to my HG. Of course the Tiffin isn't available any more.
> It!s not the end of the world, I know... Still...



Oh... I'm sorry to hear this.  I hope one day , you'll find your perfect Ricky out there waiting for you. [emoji4]


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> My German feet are long and schmal. Birkenstocks are often too wide for me.
> 
> Wistles, eh?
> I see mischief coming...
> Guess islanders are all tired thanks to our glorious Chinese New Year festivities at the mackerel.




Hej dear, try Italian shoes. I have sitze 41.5 schmal... HORROR!


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> Sorry ladies for the delay...
> But here is the story.
> 
> I sent a second email to the site and finally got a reply yesterday evening.
> They said they were very sorry but they had to wait before giving me an answer as they had realized the Ricky I had ordered was.... different from the one they had received from their "supplier" and they had to wait for the supplier to give them some explanations.
> They were satisfied with the supplier's reply..  ( which they didn't tell me about.)
> They sent me a very small photo of a part of the bag.
> I replied that in the pic, the colour was a lighter brown but that was okay..
> CS answered that.... no It had nothing to do with the colour..  and that, in fact, it was the LATCH that was different.. but they were 100% sure that it was a genuine RL Ricky bag as they don't sell fakes.
> I know they don't but..
> They offered another 10% discount to apologize ...if I confirmed my order.
> I looked at the pic again. True, the latch was definitely odd to me.
> I then googled the Ricky and nowhere did I see a latch like the one on "my" bag.
> I sent the site a last mail, telling them to cancel my order and refund me ASAP.
> I couldn't trust them any more. They should have got in touch with me before.
> I told them that if I had not inquired about my order,God knows if they would have sent me the bag or given me a full refund and that the chapter was closed.
> They replied they perfectly understood my suspicions and would refund me in... 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> So.... no Ricky...
> What makes me angrier is the fact I had seen a Tiffin on Ralph Lauren site and didn't buy it because the money had gone to my HG. Of course the Tiffin isn't available any more.
> It!s not the end of the world, I know... Still...



Oh no! I'm so sorry  what did the latch look like?


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I had three weeks off around Christmas. Probably, I should just quit and start a sheep farm somewhere in some outback. Or get drunk at the Mackerel.
> 
> 
> 
> Murphy, my dear, you must have angered some entity out there. Badly angered. Maybe the deity of the mole rats? This is really a run of bad luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Very good and clever tricks! I tried once to clear a black jeans of a chemical stench with the help of vinegar.
> 
> 
> 
> It is just a huge NO for stuff to fall apart so soon. It does not matter how long they have been on some store shelf. They should not be constructed for being fine only on a store shelf.
> My Foulonne is made in China, but has no odd smell. Thank God. The Cuir smells better, though. Hmmmmm.




I'll join but without the sheeps. Quitted yesterday, though the project ends end of March I literally couldn't do it anymore. Long story. Husband quitted 2 days ago, long story too. On the bright side he found a new job within 5 days. Don't know how he does that. Must be magic. Decided to give Hermes one final chance after refusing to enter the store for over one year. Only one SA left all others are new faces. Totally unexpected good treatment. Even two Rodeos materialized in front of me. Refused but bought a scarf. No rooster, no reds, so I am terribly underdressed for New Year.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Sorry ladies for the delay...
> But here is the story.
> 
> I sent a second email to the site and finally got a reply yesterday evening.
> They said they were very sorry but they had to wait before giving me an answer as they had realized the Ricky I had ordered was.... different from the one they had received from their "supplier" and they had to wait for the supplier to give them some explanations.
> They were satisfied with the supplier's reply..  ( which they didn't tell me about.)
> They sent me a very small photo of a part of the bag.
> I replied that in the pic, the colour was a lighter brown but that was okay..
> CS answered that.... no It had nothing to do with the colour..  and that, in fact, it was the LATCH that was different.. but they were 100% sure that it was a genuine RL Ricky bag as they don't sell fakes.
> I know they don't but..
> They offered another 10% discount to apologize ...if I confirmed my order.
> I looked at the pic again. True, the latch was definitely odd to me.
> I then googled the Ricky and nowhere did I see a latch like the one on "my" bag.
> I sent the site a last mail, telling them to cancel my order and refund me ASAP.
> I couldn't trust them any more. They should have got in touch with me before.
> I told them that if I had not inquired about my order,God knows if they would have sent me the bag or given me a full refund and that the chapter was closed.
> They replied they perfectly understood my suspicions and would refund me in... 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> So.... no Ricky...
> What makes me angrier is the fact I had seen a Tiffin on Ralph Lauren site and didn't buy it because the money had gone to my HG. Of course the Tiffin isn't available any more.
> It!s not the end of the world, I know... Still...



I hear you. I admired the Ricky on the web, so I really feel with you. *hugs* and I understand your frustration!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't think it's a fake, Ludmilla, but I don't want to run any risks at this point.
> I am really disappointed. Fortunately everyone here understands me....
> Thank you so much for your wise words.
> I am going to try to find a Ricky...



You will find one. I am sure! 
Yes, islanders understand all kind of bag sorrows and pain. 



vink said:


> Wow! You're talented! It is beautiful! [emoji1360][emoji1360]



Thank you. 



millivanilli said:


> I'll join but without the sheeps. Quitted yesterday, though the project ends end of March I literally couldn't do it anymore. Long story. Husband quitted 2 days ago, long story too. On the bright side he found a new job within 5 days. Don't know how he does that. Must be magic. Decided to give Hermes one final chance after refusing to enter the store for over one year. Only one SA left all others are new faces. Totally unexpected good treatment. Even two Rodeos materialized in front of me. Refused but bought a scarf. No rooster, no reds, so I am terribly underdressed for New Year.



Oh wow. There is a lot  going on in your life right now! I am very happy for your husband that he found a new job so quick. I am on the look out for a new job for about 5 years now.   Should have learned something useful instead of literature. 
I have never been to an H store, so I have no idea about the way they treat you there. I am glad that you had a nice experience and found a scarf. Which one did you get?
PS: I never found fitting shoes in Italy. I have size 42. And all I could find there was size 39.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Sorry ladies for the delay...
> But here is the story.
> 
> I sent a second email to the site and finally got a reply yesterday evening.
> They said they were very sorry but they had to wait before giving me an answer as they had realized the Ricky I had ordered was.... different from the one they had received from their "supplier" and they had to wait for the supplier to give them some explanations.
> They were satisfied with the supplier's reply..  ( which they didn't tell me about.)
> They sent me a very small photo of a part of the bag.
> I replied that in the pic, the colour was a lighter brown but that was okay..
> CS answered that.... no It had nothing to do with the colour..  and that, in fact, it was the LATCH that was different.. but they were 100% sure that it was a genuine RL Ricky bag as they don't sell fakes.
> I know they don't but..
> They offered another 10% discount to apologize ...if I confirmed my order.
> I looked at the pic again. True, the latch was definitely odd to me.
> I then googled the Ricky and nowhere did I see a latch like the one on "my" bag.
> I sent the site a last mail, telling them to cancel my order and refund me ASAP.
> I couldn't trust them any more. They should have got in touch with me before.
> I told them that if I had not inquired about my order,God knows if they would have sent me the bag or given me a full refund and that the chapter was closed.
> They replied they perfectly understood my suspicions and would refund me in... 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> So.... no Ricky...
> What makes me angrier is the fact I had seen a Tiffin on Ralph Lauren site and didn't buy it because the money had gone to my HG. Of course the Tiffin isn't available any more.
> It!s not the end of the world, I know... Still...



I am so not sure what to say to this. 
Kudos to the company for not passing on to you a bag that may or may not be fake. 
Very very disappointing. 
I wasn't even aware there was a market for fake Ricky bags. 
Here's to hoping another comes your way soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I know people who work 80 hours a week, too. Want to run away on the night circus train, though. Probably I am really fed up with the antics of my boss. (Putting him in some closet, like Murphy suggested would be fun. There need to be some mole rats in that closet, too. Hehehehe. )
> Mug was a present of a friend. Told me to look at it as soon as office gets crazy: see no evil - hear no evil - speak no evil.



The circus and its school have closed here in the US. 
Will have to find different learning opportunity now if one wants to run away.


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> Oh no! I'm so sorry  what did the latch look like?


It looked a little deformed in the tiny pic they sent me. Must have been a flaw. 
Nothing to be desperate about but I have wanted that bag for so long that it had to correspond to the pic in the site. 
The bag is genuine, I trust them on that but I will wait for another Ricky., mgwongline.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am so not sure what to say to this.
> Kudos to the company for not passing on to you a bag that may or may not be fake.
> Very very disappointing.
> I wasn't even aware there was a market for fake Ricky bags.
> Here's to hoping another comes your way soon.


I had seen that bag two or three months ago. At the time it was full price. 
What I think is... that the bag wasn't available any more when I ordered it, they tried to find one when they got my first email.... and got one with a slight defect.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It looked a little deformed in the tiny pic they sent me. Must have been a flaw.
> Nothing to be desperate about but I have wanted that bag for so long that it had to correspond to the pic in the site.
> The bag is genuine, I trust them on that but I will wait for another Ricky., mgwongline.



Best to wait. Even though it's excruciatingly hard. 
Hugs to you.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Best to wait. Even though it's excruciatingly hard.
> Hugs to you.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Murphy47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best to wait. Even though it's excruciatingly hard.
> Hugs to you.
> 
> 
> 
> Every cloud has a silver lining...
> There are so many beautiful bags around ...
> New collections and all...
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You will find one. I am sure!
> Yes, islanders understand all kind of bag sorrows and pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. There is a lot  going on in your life right now! I am very happy for your husband that he found a new job so quick. I am on the look out for a new job for about 5 years now.   Should have learned something useful instead of literature.
> I have never been to an H store, so I have no idea about the way they treat you there. I am glad that you had a nice experience and found a scarf. Which one did you get?
> PS: I never found fitting shoes in Italy. I have size 42. And all I could find there was size 39.


Do you have something like Sarenza.com in Germany?
It's one of the biggest online shoe store in the world with 300 brands in the catalogue.
I am sure they have your size.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I don't wear many jeans anymore for that very reason.
> There are a few tricks you can try though.
> One is to take them to the dry cleaners before your wear them. The chemicals they use to clean clothes will often remove the extra dye.
> Or at home, you can do one of two things: wash 3 times in cold water. On the third wash, put in a cup of vinegar. Then put th in a HOT dryer for 5 minutes and hang to dry.
> The other method is to soak in a bucket or bin for several days changing the water as it turns blue.
> When no more dye comes out in the water, soak with vinegar and hang to dry.
> The vinegar works just the same as on Easter eggs to "set" the dye.
> It won't stop color transfer on a bag the hangs/ rubs on your jeans but it will keep the color off your skin.


I had colour transfer with navy blue.. Arche shoes.
When I took them off my feet were navy blue.
It happened to other people too.
I don't know if it's still the case, I never bought the brand again.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Sorry ladies for the delay...
> But here is the story.
> 
> I sent a second email to the site and finally got a reply yesterday evening.
> They said they were very sorry but they had to wait before giving me an answer *as they had realized the Ricky I had ordered was.... different from the one they had received from their "supplier"* and they had to wait for the supplier to give them some explanations.
> They were satisfied with the supplier's reply..  ( which they didn't tell me about.)
> They sent me a very small photo of a part of the bag.
> I replied that in the pic, the colour was a lighter brown but that was okay..
> CS answered that.... no It had nothing to do with the colour..  and that, in fact, it was the LATCH that was different.. but they were 100% sure that it was a genuine RL Ricky bag as they don't sell fakes.
> I know they don't but..
> They offered another 10% discount to apologize ...if I confirmed my order.
> I looked at the pic again. True, the latch was definitely odd to me.
> I then googled the Ricky and nowhere did I see a latch like the one on "my" bag.
> I sent the site a last mail, telling them to cancel my order and refund me ASAP.
> I couldn't trust them any more. They should have got in touch with me before.
> I told them that if I had not inquired about my order,God knows if they would have sent me the bag or given me a full refund and that the chapter was closed.
> They replied they perfectly understood my suspicions and would refund me in... 3 to 5 business days.
> 
> So.... no Ricky...
> What makes me angrier is the fact I had seen a Tiffin on Ralph Lauren site and didn't buy it because the money had gone to my HG. Of course the Tiffin isn't available any more.
> It!s not the end of the world, I know... Still...


Well, the cynic in me smells whiffy-whiffs of fraud. Sorry.
Because sold you 1 item, then switched for different bag.
But, refund coming. And lots of ricky bags left to find--without nonsense attached.


millivanilli said:


> ...Decided to give Hermes one final chance after refusing to enter the store for over one year. Only one SA left all others are new faces. Totally unexpected good treatment. Even two Rodeos materialized in front of me. Refused but bought a scarf. No rooster, no reds, so I am terribly underdressed for New Year.


Glad you had great h experience.
Yes, which scarf?!?
I, also, see lots of rodeos in stores. And receive nice treatment, even wearing jeans & uggs.
Reality & forum gossip do not seem to match.


Murphy47 said:


> The circus and its school have closed here in the US.
> Will have to find different learning opportunity now if one wants to run away.


Yes, saw barnum & bailey closed.￼
Probably insane animal rights protestors, combined with times changing.

The Night Circus, by Erin Morgenstern, still exists. 
And thrives in my warped imagination.
So, wear red muffler & eyeball moving trains.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> You will find one. I am sure!
> Yes, islanders understand all kind of bag sorrows and pain.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh wow. There is a lot  going on in your life right now! I am very happy for your husband that he found a new job so quick. I am on the look out for a new job for about 5 years now.   Should have learned something useful instead of literature.
> I have never been to an H store, so I have no idea about the way they treat you there. I am glad that you had a nice experience and found a scarf. Which one did you get?
> PS: I never found fitting shoes in Italy. I have size 42. And all I could find there was size 39.




 oh, I didn't know that you are looking for a new job too, IF I would have known it , I would remained silent. Sorry for my tactlessness.

 My husband is a certified SAP consultant, next life I'll become one too. As I am on the hunt for a job too (no SAHM.. don't ask, even there a lot of things changed..), tell me what you are looking for and if I'll see something I'll send you a PM?

yes, sort of too much o be honest. Even the letter t on my keyboard is on strike 

I never found fitting shoes in Italy too until I found that brand (wait, I'll look it up, will post it later). They have pretty shoes and bags and I found the shoes quite comfortable. I can't say a lot about if or how they hold up as I didn't wear the ones I bought very often but actually they look quide good. I found them at the outlet in Noventa di Piave.

http://www.carlopazolini.com/int/collection/women/shoes

I got that scarf:







Dear Mariapia: ha didn't know sarenza till now. Thanks for the link!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Well, the cynic in me smells whiffy-whiffs of fraud. Sorry.
> Because sold you 1 item, then switched for different bag.
> But, refund coming. And lots of ricky bags left to find--without nonsense attached.
> 
> Glad you had great h experience.
> Yes, which scarf?!?
> I, also, see lots of rodeos in stores. And receive nice treatment, even wearing jeans & uggs.
> Reality & forum gossip do not seem to match.
> 
> Yes, saw barnum & bailey closed.￼
> Probably insane animal rights protestors, combined with times changing.
> 
> The Night Circus, by Erin Morgenstern, still exists.
> And thrives in my warped imagination.
> So, wear red muffler & eyeball moving trains.




Thank you dear

Appaloosa in brown and white and I love it. Never had a nice treatment in that store before, so I am still in shock ) Guess I wasn't the only one as they changed the complete stuff. I literally didn't know anybody. Met the most honest SA who directly told me: "nope. Doesn't look good on you". 

I agree with the non nonsense ricky bag. 
Thanks for your pictures of rooster New Year. I enjoyed it so much


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> Appaloosa in brown and white and I love it. Never had a nice treatment in that store before, so I am still in shock ) Guess I wasn't the only one as they changed the complete stuff. I literally didn't know anybody. Met the most honest SA who directly told me: "nope. Doesn't look good on you".


A beautiful scarf!
Hehehe--my sa dislikes oxer bag. And says, "The way it opens, the shape, everything--too confusing."

Glad you liked rooster photos.
Found interesting video about appaloosas.
Breed has great history.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> A beautiful scarf!
> Hehehe--my sa dislikes oxer bag. And says, "The way it opens, the shape, everything--too confusing."
> 
> Glad you liked rooster photos.
> Found interesting video about appaloosas.
> Breed has great history.





Ah really? I love the Oxer bag, but it's really too expensive. Perhaps I like confusing things... 

Thank you for the youtube video! I'll watch it later, now it's dinner time. Amazing fresh raw food, slow cooked with love, all ingredients selected by hand, no artifical ingredients...  we'll have... Captn Iglo fish sticks)


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> It looked a little deformed in the tiny pic they sent me. Must have been a flaw.
> Nothing to be desperate about but I have wanted that bag for so long that it had to correspond to the pic in the site.
> The bag is genuine, I trust them on that but I will wait for another Ricky., mgwongline.




I waited for months before purchasing mine. I think I first posted in this group around the beginning of November. I didn't purchase one until last Saturday. I was picky with the color I wanted (fell in love with the navy which wasn't planned) and then waited until I found one in great condition. I will always look for a pre-loved bag before buying new. When I came across mine on Saturday they had dropped the price from the last time I looked and had a $50 off coupon. I couldn't say no. I looked at my mom and said man now I have to buy this.

Everything happens for a reason and you have to be 100% in love with the bag you're getting. Just wait. I bet you'll find an even better deal


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> I love it, too!! The scarf and the bag are just drop dead gorgeous together. You have the prettiest collection, Elaine.


Thank you, Ludmilla! That is very sweet.


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> I'll join but without the sheeps. Quitted yesterday, though the project ends end of March I literally couldn't do it anymore. Long story. Husband quitted 2 days ago, long story too. On the bright side he found a new job within 5 days. Don't know how he does that. Must be magic. Decided to give Hermes one final chance after refusing to enter the store for over one year. Only one SA left all others are new faces. Totally unexpected good treatment. Even two Rodeos materialized in front of me. *Refused but bought a scarf. *No rooster, no reds, so I am terribly underdressed for New Year.


Ooh! A scarf!  Which one? From the SS17 season? They have such amazing new ones in the store right now!


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> I got that scarf:


Congratulations on your Appaloosa! I've seen photos of this one tied, and it is glorious!!!


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> Ooh! A scarf!  Which one? From the SS17 season? They have such amazing new ones in the store right now!




hahaa, a Hermès scarfie 

Yes, from SS 2017, they had a lot of those new scarfs. Luckily I only liked the Appaloosa I ended purchasing. I had a look at the "summer vibe" (don't know the exact name any more) and Paperoles and that Asian warrior but didn't like them on my. Paperoles is soooo pretty, I loved it, but I didn't look good on me. They also had that Brides de gala with the flowers I didn't like in person.

I realize that, even though I am really a color person, I tend to buy neutral toned scarfs. I have a red L'abre du vent I really like but always struggle wearing, which is a pitty

Are you going to have a look at the new scarfs? I read that they didn't hit the stores worldwide yet?


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> Congratulations on your Appaloosa! I've seen photos of this one tied, and it is glorious!!!




Thank you! It is amazing, once it's tied. I liked it flat but was not so sure about how it would look like once it is tied, but it really looks amazing! This is my holy grail scarf, I am thinking about getting a second one in that CW...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thank you! It is amazing, once it's tied. I liked it flat but was not so sure about how it would look like once it is tied, but it really looks amazing! This is my holy grail scarf, I am thinking about getting a second one in that CW...


Lovely scarf, millivanilli!
Hermès scarves are wonderful! In the H subforum there are ladies who wear them different ways.
I think I wouldn't be able to tie them as beautifully!


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> I waited for months before purchasing mine. I think I first posted in this group around the beginning of November. I didn't purchase one until last Saturday. I was picky with the color I wanted (fell in love with the navy which wasn't planned) and then waited until I found one in great condition. I will always look for a pre-loved bag before buying new. When I came across mine on Saturday they had dropped the price from the last time I looked and had a $50 off coupon. I couldn't say no. I looked at my mom and said man now I have to buy this.
> 
> Everything happens for a reason and you have to be 100% in love with the bag you're getting. Just wait. I bet you'll find an even better deal


I had a great deal on "mine" too. 
No way am I going to buy one full price.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Lovely scarf, millivanilli!
> Hermès scarves are wonderful! In the H subforum there are ladies who wear them different ways.
> I think I wouldn't be able to tie them as beautifully!




Thank you dear Mariapia! I am totally lost in tying. If I manage it to tie it basic wise I am already proud of me. 

I am sorry about your bag


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear Mariapia! I am totally lost in tying. If I manage it to tie it basic wise I am already proud of me.
> 
> I am sorry about your bag


The basic way is the only one I know....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The basic way is the only one I know....



Any knot but a noose is good into book!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> A beautiful scarf!
> Hehehe--my sa dislikes oxer bag. And says, "The way it opens, the shape, everything--too confusing."
> 
> Glad you liked rooster photos.
> Found interesting video about appaloosas.
> Breed has great history.



I have seen the Oxer bag, I like it but it's kind of huge, isn't it?


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> The basic way is the only one I know....




hahaa me too )  There is a knot, I guess it's called friendship knot--- I was totally lost


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> hahaa me too )  There is a knot, I guess it's called friendship knot--- I was totally lost


It looks simple but It isn't... 
We should learn how to tie scarves and start a teaching business....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It looks simple but It isn't...
> We should learn how to tie scarves and start a teaching business....



So I had to look up friendship know RIGHT NOW. 
The problem would be no US of course. It requires more than one scarf.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, I recommend viewing the movie 9 to 5 starring Dolly Parton, Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda. 
This classic from the 70's should make you laugh and hopefully give you some fabulous ideas about your boss. 
Xoxo


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> It looks simple but It isn't...
> We should learn how to tie scarves and start a teaching business....




YES! Let's do that! With Ludmilla but without her sheeps, please?


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, I recommend viewing the movie 9 to 5 starring Dolly Parton, Lily Tomlin and Jane Fonda.
> This classic from the 70's should make you laugh and hopefully give you some fabulous ideas about your boss.
> Xoxo




wait, what did I miss? *going back*


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> YES! Let's do that! With Ludmilla but without her sheeps, please?



Oh I don't know....sheeps might add fun element.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> So I had to look up friendship know RIGHT NOW.
> The problem would be no US of course. It requires more than one scarf.




ah do you join the teaching business? GREAT! Then we need remainsilly and her Colonel and we can start!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> wait, what did I miss? *going back*



Ludmilla has been having some frustration with her ridiculous boss.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Oh I don't know....sheeps might add fun element.




Valid point. And you can knit scarfs from the wool.

Ok, sheeps are in.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> ah do you join the teaching business? GREAT! Then we need remainsilly and her Colonel and we can start!



I'm in!!
Possibly we should start knot tying before wine tasting? Lol


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla has been having some frustration with her ridiculous boss.




oh. Naaaa Ludmilla, no. Not after your sorrows with your mother, no. That is simply not right. Shall I come and yell at him? I am excellent in yelling.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> I'm in!!
> Possibly we should start knot tying before wine tasting? Lol




Or after, then our students would need more time, which means more money? However wine tasting and knot tying seems to be a perfect match.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I have seen the Oxer bag, I like it but it's kind of huge, isn't it?


Looks masculine, imo.
No hardware to close, just flaps.
http://media.hermes.com/media/catalog/product/import/C/C03/C031/item/default/focus4/H067559CK89.jpg
Reminds of these:
http://thumbs4.ebaystatic.com/d/l225/m/mshWTKPylporIS-tY1YvlAA.jpg
But less secure than plastic coin purses, imo.￼

However, many do like h bags I dislike. So, am no expert.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> oh. Naaaa Ludmilla, no. Not after your sorrows with your mother, no. That is simply not right. Shall I come and yell at him? I am excellent in yelling.



And I shall bring my umbrella as I am awesome at whacking!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So I had to look up friendship know RIGHT NOW.
> The problem would be no US of course. It requires more than one scarf.


No, you only need one scarf, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, you only need one scarf, Murphy.



Well then Google has failed me. 
The know I am familiar with as a friendship know is one they use in Girl Scouts for lanyards and it needs more than one scarf. 
Plz send photo of knot you are referring too.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> YES! Let's do that! With Ludmilla but without her sheeps, please?


No.... Ludmilla's sheep would be very useful.... for another business on the side... Cashmere sweaters....! No less...


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> And I shall bring my umbrella as I am awesome at whacking!!




Ok, so we have a deal. I yell, you whack. Then we go to wine tasting and scarf knotting. Perfect. Love that. Perhaps we should make sure NOT to take Ludmillas boss with us in scarf knotting as, depending on the level of ridiculousness, it might happen that I forget how to tie a scarf so that it can be lossened. Sometimes my brain won't work properly and we don't want to go to our pretty new school like that, do we? (replace the mosse with sheeps)


Ah and I found something for remainsilly!!!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Ok, so we have a deal. I yell, you whack. Then we go to wine tasting and scarf knotting. Perfect. Love that. Perhaps we should make sure NOT to take Ludmillas boss with us in scarf knotting as, depending on the level of ridiculousness, it might happen that I forget how to tie a scarf so that it can be lossened. Sometimes my brain won't work properly and we don't want to go to our pretty new school like that, do we? (replace the mosse with sheeps)
> 
> 
> Ah and I found something for remainsilly!!!



Excellent idea my friend!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent idea my friend!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well then Google has failed me.
> The know I am familiar with as a friendship know is one they use in Girl Scouts for lanyards and it needs more than one scarf.
> Plz send photo of knot you are referring too.


I used to be a Girl Scout, Murphy, and I wore a "scarf" with that friendship knot.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> Ah and I found something for remainsilly!!!



Thank you.
Saw this big, blue rooster irl. When in London.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> No.... Ludmilla's sheep would be very useful.... for another business on the side... Cashmere sweaters....! No less...




You are right!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> Saw this big, blue rooster irl. When in London.




Oh I'd love to see it irl! Must be amazing!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> And I shall bring my umbrella as I am awesome at whacking!!


Umbrellas are perfect weapons, I agree!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3594201
> 
> I used to be a Girl Scout, Murphy, and I wore a "scarf" with that friendship knot.




I'll try that. If you won't hear anything from me, I am tucked anywhere.


----------



## millivanilli

hahahaaa you should see me now..... wait.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3594201
> 
> I used to be a Girl Scout, Murphy, and I wore a "scarf" with that friendship knot.



Thanks!
In the knot guide I have, the directions are slightly different. Probably why I'd was confused. 
As stated, Goggle was a big disappointment. 
I will practice this weekend and see if I can do it without strangling myself.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> hahahaaa you should see me now..... wait.


A pic ! A pic! A pic!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> In the knot guide I have, the directions are slightly different. Probably why I'd was confused.
> As stated, Goggle was a big disappointment.
> I will practice this weekend and see if I can do it without strangling myself.


We will all practice this weekend, Murphy!


----------



## millivanilli

hahaa I can't catch my overwhelmed face expression on camera.


----------



## millivanilli

ok, wait, I'll tr again. Perhaps with another device.. moment. It's funny how I look.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> hahaa I can't catch my overwhelmed face expression on camera.[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> millivanilli said:
> 
> 
> 
> hahaa I can't catch my overwhelmed face expression on camera.
> 
> 
> 
> We are all waiting for the picture, millivanilli....
Click to expand...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We will all practice this weekend, Murphy!



The knot guide I have shows the knot used in lanyards, etc, and mentions use on a neckerchief. However, it leaves no room for ones head. 
Possibly why my troop used a tie holder similar to this one.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The knot guide I have shows the knot used in lanyards, etc, and mentions use on a neckerchief. However, it leaves no room for ones head.
> Possibly why my troop used a tie holder similar to this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594217


Yes I have seen those tie ringers too!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes I have seen those tie ringers too!



Maybe we should skip knots and invest in tie ringers!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe we should skip knots and invest in tie ringers!


No way! A friendship knot or nothing!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No way! A friendship knot or nothing!



No worries. I will be practicing. 
I will hang on to the tie ringer idea though for wild nights at the Mackeral.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe we should skip knots and invest in tie ringers!




I am so into that! 

This is how my face looked after trying to do STEP 2!!!! Step 2 like: just do anything everybody understands...


http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=ef94e72

no make up and tired, sorry, no fun to watch but the face expression speaks for itself...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> No way! A friendship knot or nothing!




Yeah... would you mind me joining that business in.. let's say 30 years?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Yeah... would you mind me joining that business in.. let's say 30 years?



I love the eyebrows. 
I wear the same expression multiple times a day


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> I love the eyebrows.
> I wear the same expression multiple times a day




haha thank you! This is my " I literally do not understand ANYTHING" expression. Or the " the little milli wants her parents to come and pick her up" expression.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Yeah... would you mind me joining that business in.. let's say 30 years?





millivanilli said:


> I am so into that!
> 
> This is how my face looked after trying to do STEP 2!!!! Step 2 like: just do anything everybody understands...
> 
> 
> http://www.tiikoni.com/tis/view/?id=ef94e72
> 
> no make up and tired, sorry, no fun to watch but the face expression speaks for itself...


Great pic, millivanilli!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Great pic, millivanilli!



hahaaa DDDD Next time I'll put on some makeup at least, promised


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Yeah... would you mind me joining that business in.. let's say 30 years?


No, no, I suggest everyone go to the market first thing tomorrow morning, buy a very cheap scarf and practice all day... And then.... we will be ready to start our business, promoting that knot first...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, no, I suggest everyone go to the market first thing tomorrow morning, buy a very cheap scarf and practice all day... And then.... we will be ready to start our business, promoting that knot first...



I  so there.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> No, no, I suggest everyone go to the market first thing tomorrow morning, buy a very cheap scarf and practice all day... And then.... we will be ready to start our business, promoting that knot first...




ok, this is my homework for tomorrow? Ok, so I'll do it. If, by any chance, any Hermès fairy crosses my way and ties that knot for me, this would be cheating? nooooo, it wouldn't, or?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> ok, this is my homework for tomorrow? Ok, so I'll do it. If, by any chance, any Hermès fairy crosses my way and ties that knot for me, this would be cheating? nooooo, it wouldn't, or?



Always accept help from fairies!!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Always accept help from fairies!!




THANK YOU!  so I'll manage it till tomorrow afternoon which is  within the next 20 hours. I'll start with watching youtube tutorials.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ok, this is my homework for tomorrow? Ok, so I'll do it. If, by any chance, any Hermès fairy crosses my way and ties that knot for me, this would be cheating? nooooo, it wouldn't, or?


Yes, homework will be collected Sunday morning at the latest!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Yes, homework will be collected Sunday morning at the latest!






ok teacher! I'll do it, but I want an A for extra effort.


----------



## millivanilli

ahhh wait: picture proof, too?

*cleaning the makeup brushes*


----------



## remainsilly

Great pic, millivanilli!
---
Ah, remember h knotting cards?
And how my(now gone￼) kitty helped with 1 idea?

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-for-the-masses.884977/page-449#post-30103818


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ok teacher! I'll do it, but I want an A for extra effort.


You will get one, millivanilli! And... no cheating please....like pictures found on the Internet ...
Teachers will know it immediately.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Great pic, millivanilli!
> ---
> Ah, remember h knotting cards?
> And how my(now gone￼) kitty helped with 1 idea?
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-for-the-masses.884977/page-449#post-30103818




thank you remainsilly! what a proud kitty. (do you say that? we use proud as a description for royal animals too)


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> You will get one, millivanilli! And... no cheating please....like pictures found on the Internet ...
> Teachers will know it immediately.




*insert a mumbled swearing word here*... yes teacher. NEVER I would do that teacher. Not in my wildest dreams, teacher. I am too honest for that. 

*mumbling* she didn't say anything about photoshop so I am safe ))


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> *insert a mumbled swearing word here*... yes teacher. NEVER I would do that teacher. Not in my wildest dreams, teacher. I am too honest for that.
> 
> *mumbling* she didn't say anything about photoshop so I am safe ))[/QUOT
> Photoshop now!
> Don't even think about it....


----------



## millivanilli

*hanging my head in shame mumbling*" How could she know that? She knows everything...."

*speaking out loud*

Nooooooooooooooo teacher, NEVER I would do such a shamefull pitty thing like photoshop! I sweeaaaaaaaar!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> *hanging my head in shame mumbling*" How could she know that? She knows everything...."
> 
> *speaking out loud*
> 
> Nooooooooooooooo teacher, NEVER I would do such a shamefull pitty thing like photoshop! I sweeaaaaaaaar!


If you ever use photoshop, millivanilli,  you will be punished.
And you know what that means.... You will have to put twillies on your H bag! 
And believe me it won't be easy!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> If you ever use photoshop, millivanilli,  you will be punished.
> And you know what that means.... You will have to put twillies on your H bag!
> And believe me it won't be easy!




puttin on like they are supposed to be put on or simply draping them around? Just to make sure and to weigh the risks.


----------



## millivanilli

so, dear Islanders, I have to go to bed. Tomorrow will be an exhausting day, trying the frienship knot...

*waving*


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> hahaa, a Hermès scarfie
> 
> Yes, from SS 2017, they had a lot of those new scarfs. Luckily I only liked the Appaloosa I ended purchasing. I had a look at the "summer vibe" (don't know the exact name any more) and Paperoles and that Asian warrior but didn't like them on my. Paperoles is soooo pretty, I loved it, but I didn't look good on me. They also had that Brides de gala with the flowers I didn't like in person.
> 
> I realize that, even though I am really a color person, I tend to buy neutral toned scarfs. I have a red L'abre du vent I really like but always struggle wearing, which is a pitty
> 
> Are you going to have a look at the new scarfs? I read that they didn't hit the stores worldwide yet?


I bought _Maharani_ from this season's scarves, but I am pretty sure it's the only one that will tempt me. Here it is tied in a basic bias fold, with a scarf ring:


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I bought _Maharani_ from this season's scarves, but I am pretty sure it's the only one that will tempt me. Here it is tied in a basic bias fold, with a scarf ring:
> View attachment 3594345



Looks amazing! Nice pick!


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> hahaa me too )  There is a knot, I guess it's called friendship knot--- I was totally lost


I can knot scarves a lot of ways, but the friendship knot has me totally stumped!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> I can knot scarves a lot of ways, but the friendship knot has me totally stumped!



Islanders across the pond have gone to bed and said they will practice tomorrow. 
If you are good at knots, hopefully you can lead tomorrow's class.


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Islanders across the pond have gone to bed and said they will practice tomorrow.
> If you are good at knots, hopefully you can lead tomorrow's class.


I will let the famous Mai Tai lead the class for me. Here is her video on how to tie a Friendship Knot:


----------



## Ludmilla

Wow and good morning ladies! 
Obviously I missed a great fun party at the Mackerel last night. 

And I missed scarf knotting classes. 

Thank you all for your great ideas about teaching my jerk boss better manners, for your funny pics, movie recommendations, scarf discussions and what not. The day started with a laugh.


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> I bought _Maharani_ from this season's scarves, but I am pretty sure it's the only one that will tempt me. Here it is tied in a basic bias fold, with a scarf ring:
> View attachment 3594345




That is such a pretty scarf and you wear it really well! Unfortunately they only had it in yellow tones - and those don't suit me at all.... Otherwise I would have been torn between appaloosa and Maharani.


----------



## millivanilli

Good morning dear Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> puttin on like they are supposed to be put on or simply draping them around? Just to make sure and to weigh the risks.


Is that some kind of joke? 
You perfectly know what I mean...


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> I bought _Maharani_ from this season's scarves, but I am pretty sure it's the only one that will tempt me. Here it is tied in a basic bias fold, with a scarf ring:
> View attachment 3594345


Gorgeous, Elaine!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wow and good morning ladies!
> Obviously I missed a great fun party at the Mackerel last night.
> 
> And I missed scarf knotting classes.
> 
> Thank you all for your great ideas about teaching my jerk boss better manners, for your funny pics, movie recommendations, scarf discussions and what not. The day started with a laugh.


 You have lovely scarves too, Ludmilla.
Have you heard of the Friendship knot? 
It's a must around here.


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> I will let the famous Mai Tai lead the class for me. Here is her video on how to tie a Friendship Knot:



Wow, thank you Elaine!
Mai Tai is a wonderful lady to deal with. I bought a bag organizer from her. 
She is also a very good teacher!
I am sure our millivanilli will do her knot in 50 seconds now!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Wow, thank you Elaine!
> Mai Tai is a wonderful lady to deal with. I bought a bag organizer from her.
> She is also a very good teacher!
> I am sure our millivanilli will do her knot in 50 seconds now!



hahahaa ahhh well... yes... erm.. nope

The bag organizer, do you like it?


----------



## millivanilli

I am actually watching the Santa Clarita Diet and thinking if Ludmilla would need a Drew Barrymore in her office?


----------



## millivanilli

HAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I HAVE IT I HAVE IT I HAVE MASTERED THE FRIENSHIP KNOT!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> HAAAAAAAAAAAAA! I HAVE IT I HAVE IT I HAVE MASTERED THE FRIENSHIP KNOT!


This sounds very suspicious to me.....


----------



## millivanilli

hahaaaa, wanna have a picture proof?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> hahahaa ahhh well... yes... erm.. nope
> 
> The bag organizer, do you like it?


Yes, it's very pretty and lightweight. I have the old version, I heard that Mai Tai is making new models.
She lives in France, you know.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> hahaaaa, wanna have a picture proof?


We are all waiting for it, millivanilli...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Yes, it's very pretty and lightweight. I have the old version, I heard that Mai Tai is making new models.
> She lives in France, you know.




Yes I know! And she incorporates everything we have in mind when thinking of french women.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> We are all waiting for it, millivanilli...




wait, I have to upload it on a "will be deleted within a certain time fram" page.


----------



## millivanilli

here we are:

https://unsee.cc/banusezi/


----------



## millivanilli

normally I wear my scarfs like that.

I like it as the scarf stays on its place. I do it like that (don't laugh at me): I tuck one side of the folded scarf under one bra strap and drape the scarf around my neck.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You have lovely scarves too, Ludmilla.
> Have you heard of the Friendship knot?
> It's a must around here.


Nope, I was never a girl scout. So, no friendship knots.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> here we are:
> 
> https://unsee.cc/banusezi/



Hmmm. I am waiting for Mariapia's verdict. 



millivanilli said:


> normally I wear my scarfs like that.
> 
> I like it as the scarf stays on its place. I do it like that (don't laugh at me): I tuck one side of the folded scarf under one bra strap and drape the scarf around my neck.



I sling my scarves in a wild manner, too. I like the idea of tucking them under a strap of a bra.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> I am actually watching the Santa Clarita Diet and thinking if Ludmilla would need a Drew Barrymore in her office?


I need dynamite.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> I need dynamite.




ümüm dynamite would leave traces. You need the Santa Clarita diet.

note: don't eat while watching this.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I need dynamite.



While normally I enjoy the thought of explosives ( I have been known to shout Blow Something Up at concerts that are boring), I discourage personal use.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> here we are:
> 
> https://unsee.cc/banusezi/


Wow! 
Now, I am impressed!
Good job, girl!
I give you an A+++
No twillies, no extra homework, just a nice weekend ahead, far from suspicious and unfair teachers!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> normally I wear my scarfs like that.
> 
> I like it as the scarf stays on its place. I do it like that (don't laugh at me): I tuck one side of the folded scarf under one bra strap and drape the scarf around my neck.


This will be known  as the  millivanilli knot in the world of scarves.
Don't forget to ask for huge royalties on this...


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> ümüm dynamite would leave traces. You need the Santa Clarita diet.
> 
> note: don't eat while watching this.







Murphy47 said:


> While normally I enjoy the thought of explosives ( I have been known to shout Blow Something Up at concerts that are boring), I discourage personal use.



What about hydrochloric acid? No traces (well, no traces at all hehehe) and I am already trained in the use of hazardous contaminents.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What about hydrochloric acid? No traces (well, no traces at all hehehe) and I am already trained in the use of hazardous contaminents.



An excellent skill to have!!


----------



## Ludmilla

On a more harmless note. Got my Foulonne exactly a month ago. So, she went grocery shopping with me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> An excellent skill to have!!


Hehehe. Yes, absolutely.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> On a more harmless note. Got my Foulonne exactly a month ago. So, she went grocery shopping with me.
> View attachment 3594792



Beautiful bag!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What about hydrochloric acid? No traces (well, no traces at all hehehe) and I am already trained in the use of hazardous contaminents.


This thread is a mine of precious info!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> On a more harmless note. Got my Foulonne exactly a month ago. So, she went grocery shopping with me.
> View attachment 3594792


Gorgeous bag basking in the sun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This thread is a mine of precious info!


And full of crafty talented ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous bag basking in the sun!


Thank you.


----------



## Murphy47

Ok. Got it.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ok. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594794


Huge congrats Murphy! Perfct!
Now we have two queens of the famous friendship knot here!


----------



## Mariapia

The way things are going... I'll soon be jobless!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The way things are going... I'll soon be jobless!



Oh no! What happened?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oh no! What happened?


I was the Principal of the friendship knot school....
My students have just taken my job!
What am I going to do now..
PlanB?
Become a teacher at the knitting cashmere cardigan ultra private school!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> The way things are going... I'll soon be jobless!



wiawaiwaiwaiwaiiiit.... what is going on?

Dear Murphy 47: you are truly the queen of frienship knots!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I was the Principal of the friendship knot school....
> My students have just taken my job!
> What am I going to do now..
> PlanB?
> Become a teacher at the knitting cashmere cardigan ultra private school!



This will work! 
Celebration party!!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I was the Principal of the friendship knot school....
> My students have just taken my job!
> What am I going to do now..
> PlanB?
> Become a teacher at the knitting cashmere cardigan ultra private school!




hahaaaa and *uff* I was terrified!

NHononoooo stay, dear principal. there are so many knots we need to learn!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> hahaaaa and *uff* I was terrified!
> 
> NHononoooo stay, dear principal. there are so many knots we need to learn!


I have just had a call from one Mrs Fortknot ()..., the secretary of the PTA...
She told me that two mothers phoned her this morning to complain about the awful night their two daughters spent... standing in front of the mirror for hours, talking in their sleep and yelling for help...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I have just had a call from one Mrs Fortknot ()..., the secretary of the PTA...
> She told me that two mothers phoned her this morning to complain about the awful night their two daughters spent... standing in front of the mirror for hours, talking in their sleep and yelling for help...




ahhhh please... Tell her, that those two girls did NOT stand in front of any mirror but were debatting how to use an Hermés twilly as a mini skirt. I heard them!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> ahhhh please... Tell her, that those two girls did NOT stand in front of any mirror but were debatting how to use an Hermés twilly as a mini skirt. I heard them!!!!



One for a skirt, one for bandeau top. 
Silly girls.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ahhhh please... Tell her, that those two girls did NOT stand in front of any mirror but were debatting how to use an Hermés twilly as a mini skirt. I heard them!!!!


She won't listen! She added that the two students locked themselves in the bathroom this morning.  
She heard them talking on their IPhone, spending all their pocket money on a transatlantic call to a Madame Mai Tai...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> She won't listen! She added that the two students locked themselves in the bathroom this morning.
> She heard them talking on their IPhone, spending all their pocket money on a transatlantic call to a Madame Mai Tai...



Uh oh.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> One for a skirt, one for bandeau top.
> Silly girls.




YES! I bet they thought this would be  -- wiat, how did they say that..-- I can't repeat otherwise I'd need to wash my mouth with soap.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> She won't listen! She added that the two students locked themselves in the bathroom this morning.
> She heard them talking on their IPhone, spending all their pocket money on a transatlantic call to a Madame Mai Tai...




ah please, all they did was ORDERING some Mai Tais.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> ah please, all they did was ORDERING some Mai Tais.



Those sound so very tasty.


----------



## Mariapia

She even said " Miss Maria, our lawyer is on his way. Those girls are suffering from post traumatic syndrome now...
Good luck to you!"


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> She even said " Miss Maria, our lawyer is on his way. Those girls are suffering from post traumatic syndrome now...
> Good luck to you!"



Gonna need it. 
But we islanders are resilient.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> what a proud kitty. (do you say that? we use proud as a description for royal animals too)


My kitty would have approved of your "proud" description. Thanks.


ElainePG said:


> I bought _Maharani_ from this season's scarves, but I am pretty sure it's the only one that will tempt me. Here it is tied in a basic bias fold, with a scarf ring:
> View attachment 3594345


Always admire your lippy/scarf pairings.
Chic.￼
I'm still using a plain finger ring--as too lazy/cheap to buy actual scarf ring.


Ludmilla said:


> I sling my scarves in a wild manner, too. I like the idea of tucking them under a strap of a bra.


In winter, feed my scarves through hanging loop--in back of coats.￼
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/3231519910_f0d9c5aa19_b.jpg
And allow to dangle freely.
No tying, no losing slippery silk ones.


Murphy47 said:


> While normally I enjoy the thought of explosives ( I have been known to shout Blow Something Up at concerts that are boring),* I discourage personal use.*


Don't destroy my evil pyro dreams.


Ludmilla said:


> On a more harmless note. Got my Foulonne exactly a month ago. So, she went grocery shopping with me.
> View attachment 3594792


Really like scarf colors paired with her!
Very come-on-Spring-we-are-done-with-snow.


Murphy47 said:


> Ok. Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3594794


Wow! Your phone case matches you scarf.￼
Kinda feel ashamed of my weekend hole-in-the-knee workpants, now.


----------



## remainsilly

Dog may or may not have mastered scarf knot.
But definitely excels at friendship.


----------



## Mariapia

According to Mrs Fortknot, the mothers are going to confiscate their daughters' scarves ....Murphy! Doctor's orders, she said!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3594884
> 
> Dog may or may not have mastered scarf knot.
> But definitely excels at friendship.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> She even said " Miss Maria, our lawyer is on his way. Those girls are suffering from post traumatic syndrome now...
> Good luck to you!"




pfff tell them to play some Tetris. Reduces symptoms. proofed. I'll install it on their smartphones, case finished.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> My kitty would have approved of your "proud" description. Thanks.
> 
> Always admire your lippy/scarf pairings.
> Chic.￼
> I'm still using a plain finger ring--as too lazy/cheap to buy actual scarf ring.
> 
> In winter, feed my scarves through hanging loop--in back of coats.￼
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3263/3231519910_f0d9c5aa19_b.jpg
> And allow to dangle freely.
> No tying, no losing slippery silk ones.
> 
> Don't destroy my evil pyro dreams.
> 
> Really like scarf colors paired with her!
> Very come-on-Spring-we-are-done-with-snow.
> 
> Wow! Your phone case matches you scarf.￼
> Kinda feel ashamed of my weekend hole-in-the-knee workpants, now.


 I LOVE your dog. And I had to laugh so hard seeing his face expression like " I really love you and this is why I will sit still but I have no clue what is going on. You even cannot eat that."

Does it work with a finger ring? Was tempted to try too but was afraid to loose as.. really 120 Euros or whatever they charge now for their scarf rings... NO!!!!!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> According to Mrs Fortknot, the mothers are going to confiscate their daughters' scarves ....Murphy! Doctor's orders, she said!




nope, that is against  third law of scarfies believe: "though shall not confiscate any scarfs". They are only threatening.  They don't have the right to so that, they want you to stumble. Stay strong dear!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies, I am failing miserably. Cannot get the friendship knot work.... Kudos to everyone who made it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> According to Mrs Fortknot, the mothers are going to confiscate their daughters' scarves ....Murphy! Doctor's orders, she said!


You are too funny, Mariapia.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, I am failing miserably. Cannot get the friendship knot work.... Kudos to everyone who made it!




The video helped me a lot, I was knotting simultanously. NOW I found your reply from Wed Answered all of them. Sorry, but I did not see them


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3594884
> 
> Dog may or may not have mastered scarf knot.
> But definitely excels at friendship.


Wowza!!!
Even better than the knot on Mai Tai's site! This one is definitely a winner!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, I am failing miserably. Cannot get the friendship knot work.... Kudos to everyone who made it!


(I cheated & asked someone with paws for help.￼)


ElainePG said:


> Wowza!!!
> Even better than the knot on Mai Tai's site! This one is definitely a winner


Thanks
Hehehe--he adds quirky elements to scarf fashion:
1)flappy pup jowls
2) complete disinterest in anything not beef flavored.


millivanilli said:


> Does it work with a finger ring? Was tempted to try too but was afraid to loose as.. really 120 Euros or whatever they charge now for their scarf rings... NO!!!!!


Thanks
My fingers are small. So ring slides over scarf ends only. To hold together. With fewer wrinkles.
Cannot do complicated maneuvers, or create dresses/skirts from large shawls--as with trifold scarf ring:
https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1XM6z...elry-b-font-Accessories-Buckle-Shawl-font.jpg

But, much scarf jewelry feels uncomfortably bulky to me. Personality quirk.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, I am failing miserably. Cannot get the friendship knot work.... Kudos to everyone who made it!


Don't worry Ludmilla, you are not alone.
Our friends here did a great job. 
Maybe the friendship knot is easier to be done with a Hermès scarf..
Let's get one and see what happens.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> (I cheated & asked someone with paws for help.￼)
> Thanks
> Hehehe--he adds quirky elements to scarf fashion:
> 1)flappy pup jowls
> 2) complete disinterest in anything not beef flavored.
> Thanks
> My fingers are small. So ring slides over scarf ends only. To hold together. With fewer wrinkles.
> Cannot do complicated maneuvers, or create dresses/skirts from large shawls--as with trifold scarf ring:
> https://ae01.alicdn.com/kf/HTB1XM6z...elry-b-font-Accessories-Buckle-Shawl-font.jpg
> 
> But, much scarf jewelry feels uncomfortably bulky to me. Personality quirk.




yes as you are elfin as far as I could see from the pictures. I'd need a BIG bulky scarfring to destract from my Kim Kardashian derriere...something in that size, probably
https://images2.dawandastatic.com/04/56/79/d9/bc/a7/40/41/96/65/4d/cb/88/42/6e/7c/listview_l.JPEG

Dear Mariapia, I guess it really had something to do with the grip of a new H scarf in my case?

To speak of, I am always thinking of Ludmilla every time I see that scarf:

https://www.aspinaloflondon.com/products/owl-in-the-city-silk-scarf-in-navy


----------



## Mariapia

Yes, I think the thickness of a NEW Hermès scarf might have helped ...
But everyone here knows that had your scarf been a very soft one, you still would have mastered the whole thing....  thanks to your love for new challenges...


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> yes as you are elfin as far as I could see from the pictures. I'd need a BIG bulky scarfring to destract from my Kim Kardashian derriere...something in that size, probably
> https://images2.dawandastatic.com/04/56/79/d9/bc/a7/40/41/96/65/4d/cb/88/42/6e/7c/listview_l.JPEG
> 
> Dear Mariapia, I guess it really had something to do with the grip of a new H scarf in my case?
> 
> To speak of, I am always thinking of Ludmilla every time I see that scarf:
> 
> https://www.aspinaloflondon.com/products/owl-in-the-city-silk-scarf-in-navy


We all dislike things about ourselves--oddly, usually what others find nost beautiful. Because makes us unique.￼

Wish I were elf--so could bake cookies inside a tree.￼￼
https://www.keebler.com/content/Nor...limageslide_0/image.img.jpg/1457972705847.jpg

I own owl scarf--is lovely:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-owl-in-city_resized-jpg.3528654/


Mariapia said:


> Yes, I think the thickness of a NEW Hermès scarf might have helped ...


I cheat & wander into h store.
Where sa fixes scarf disaster lumped around my neck. Then says, "This is fun to do. You should try."
Then hands me another pack of knotting cards.
Which he knows I'll ignore.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> We all dislike things about ourselves--oddly, usually what others find nost beautiful. Because makes us unique.￼
> 
> Wish I were elf--so could bake cookies inside a tree.￼￼
> https://www.keebler.com/content/Nor...limageslide_0/image.img.jpg/1457972705847.jpg
> 
> I own owl scarf--is lovely:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-owl-in-city_resized-jpg.3528654/
> 
> I cheat & wander into h store.
> Where sa fixes scarf disaster lumped around my neck. Then says, "This is fun to do. You should try."
> Then hands me another pack of knotting cards.
> Which he knows I'll ignore.


I would like to have such a pack myself. Must be fun...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I would like to have such a pack myself. Must be fun...



How about some photos to help us figure out some more knots?


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> How about some photos to help us figure out some more knots?


 I'll do, I have the knotting cards No 6 and I guess No 5 (for 5 I am not quite sure) but I have to fix my smartphone first((( It just blinks during rebooting... *insert a curse here*


----------



## remainsilly

Okay, Murphy--away we go!

Here is "twilly twiste"(insert accent mark over *e*).
Front of hermes knotting card:


Back, with instructions:


Dog models version--created by folding in half long & slender scarf(as don't own twillies ):


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
Sorry for interrupting the scarf discussions - guess who had her maiden voyage today! 


She visited the market with me. Needed a new broom.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Okay, Murphy--away we go!
> 
> Here is "twilly twiste"(insert accent mark over *e*).
> Front of hermes knotting card:
> View attachment 3595749
> 
> Back, with instructions:
> View attachment 3595750
> 
> Dog models version--created by folding in half long & slender scarf(as don't own twillies ):
> View attachment 3595751


Best model EVER!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for interrupting the scarf discussions - guess who had her maiden voyage today!
> View attachment 3595752
> 
> She visited the market with me. Needed a new broom.
> View attachment 3595754



Pretty bag!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for interrupting the scarf discussions - guess who had her maiden voyage today!
> View attachment 3595752
> 
> She visited the market with me. Needed a new broom.
> View attachment 3595754


Omg, mini marcie suede is GORGEOUS!
(must teach you about airplanes--less insects in the teeth than broom riding￼)


----------



## remainsilly

Btw, this le pliage cuir fleuri is driving me nuts.￼
http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...l_bags_le_pliage_cuir_fleuri_1624855A26_0.png
But is light color. So would die, by my spilling hands, in 7 seconds.


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> I had a great deal on "mine" too.
> No way am I going to buy one full price.



Everything happens for a reason! 

I got mine from trendlee.com and I couldn't be happier with them


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Btw, this le pliage cuir fleuri is driving me nuts.￼
> http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...l_bags_le_pliage_cuir_fleuri_1624855A26_0.png
> But is light color. So would die, by my spilling hands, in 7 seconds.



Would collonil work on the leather?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Okay, Murphy--away we go!
> 
> Here is "twilly twiste"(insert accent mark over *e*).
> Front of hermes knotting card:
> View attachment 3595749
> 
> Back, with instructions:
> View attachment 3595750
> 
> Dog models version--created by folding in half long & slender scarf(as don't own twillies ):
> View attachment 3595751


I wish I had such a lovely dog model!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Btw, this le pliage cuir fleuri is driving me nuts.￼
> http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...l_bags_le_pliage_cuir_fleuri_1624855A26_0.png
> But is light color. So would die, by my spilling hands, in 7 seconds.


Wow!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for interrupting the scarf discussions - guess who had her maiden voyage today!
> View attachment 3595752
> 
> She visited the market with me. Needed a new broom.
> View attachment 3595754


What do you mean by "maiden voyage" , Ludmilla?
How could you resist taking her out for so long?
She is so lovely that she deserves to be with you much more often!


----------



## millivanilli

I love the dog model!
So, Smartphone is broken, need to fix it and to install Android fresh from the start... *urgs*


Meanwhile my daughter made Wiener Schnitzl. It is so important for children to know how to cook I told her. She is going to save money later on I told her. She will always know what she is going to eat if she can prepare her own fodd I told her. She won't ever need to buy crap labeled als food I told her.

....

She did the Schnitzl, walked to my husband, handed the spoon and said " I guess you know how important cooking is. Let's do Kaiserschmarrn as dessert".

Lucky I am , now I have both  haaa


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> What do you mean by "maiden voyage" , Ludmilla?
> How could you resist taking her out for so long?
> She is so lovely that she deserves to be with you much more often!


listen to Mariapia, she is right!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Btw, this le pliage cuir fleuri is driving me nuts.￼
> http://share-us.longchamp.com/sites...l_bags_le_pliage_cuir_fleuri_1624855A26_0.png
> But is light color. So would die, by my spilling hands, in 7 seconds.




yes... BUUUUUUUUUT you can put the bags into the washing mashine at least as far as I can see and it's not leather but the normal canvas they are using.


----------



## millivanilli

millivanilli said:


> yes... BUUUUUUUUUT you can put the bags into the washing mashine at least as far as I can see and it's not leather but the normal canvas they are using.




ups, it's leather. Erase what I wrote.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for interrupting the scarf discussions - guess who had her maiden voyage today!
> View attachment 3595752
> 
> She visited the market with me. Needed a new broom.
> View attachment 3595754



Finally!!! She is gorgeous and love how the sun brings out the richness of the suede [emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I love the dog model!
> So, Smartphone is broken, need to fix it and to install Android fresh from the start... *urgs*
> View attachment 3595913
> 
> Meanwhile my daughter made Wiener Schnitzl. It is so important for children to know how to cook I told her. She is going to save money later on I told her. She will always know what she is going to eat if she can prepare her own fodd I told her. She won't ever need to buy crap labeled als food I told her.
> 
> ....
> 
> She did the Schnitzl, walked to my husband, handed the spoon and said " I guess you know how important cooking is. Let's do Kaiserschmarrn as dessert".
> 
> Lucky I am , now I have both  haaa


Lucky you! 
 I wish my mother had talked to me that way when I was a little girl...
Everyone here knows that I consider the micro wave oven as the best invention in the twentieth century..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Lucky you!
> I wish my mother had talked to me that way when I was a little girl...
> Everyone here knows that I consider the micro wave oven as the best invention in the twentieth century..



Right up there with sliced bread, deodorant and aspirin.


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm coming in a bit late I totally loved all the scarf ties and just the scarves in general they were all lovely and RemainSilly your dog is just the best!

I perused the bay today and stumbled upon a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in a nice yellow for an awesome price.  Fingers crossed it arrives in as great condition as it was photographed.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Would collonil work on the leather?


Yes. But does not form plastic seal.
So dirt & scuffs would find the white leather.￼ And light colored strap.
Much faster, near me.


Tomsmom said:


> I'm coming in a bit late I totally loved all the scarf ties and just the scarves in general they were all lovely and RemainSilly your dog is just the best!
> 
> I perused the bay today and stumbled upon a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in a nice yellow for an awesome price.  Fingers crossed it arrives in as great condition as it was photographed.


Remember advert with yellow bag? 
Lovely, on beach. In baby blue convertible.
http://d3ba08y2c5j5cf.cloudfront.ne...Alexa-Chung-Longchamp-SS-2014-Max-Vadukul.jpg
Perfect choice! Congrats.
-----
Thanks for dog & scarf love, all￼
Last 2 scarves, in my pics, vince camuto (for anyone curious).

Dog dislikes wearing things on head￼
And had pained expression.
Hard to believe he was street stray, once.
Before rescuing me.￼ 
-----
Hope others will model twilly twiste.
Though not very fancy, is attractive, imo.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for all the likes and kind comments regarding Mini Marcie.
@Louliu71 - your question on the Mulb subforum reminded me to take her out as soon as possible.  It's a very handy size. 
@Tomsmom - great ebay find!
@millivanilli - hehehe. I can see that teaching your kids how to cook has many advantages. 
@remainsilly  - brooms are much better than planes. You can use them for kicking, too.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Right up there with sliced bread, deodorant and aspirin.




Not to forget Internet!!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Yes. But does not form plastic seal.
> So dirt & scuffs would find the white leather.￼ And light colored strap.
> Much faster, near me.
> 
> Remember advert with yellow bag?
> Lovely, on beach. In baby blue convertible.
> http://d3ba08y2c5j5cf.cloudfront.ne...Alexa-Chung-Longchamp-SS-2014-Max-Vadukul.jpg
> Perfect choice! Congrats.
> -----
> Thanks for dog & scarf love, all￼
> Last 2 scarves, in my pics, vince camuto (for anyone curious).
> 
> Dog dislikes wearing things on head￼
> And had pained expression.
> Hard to believe he was street stray, once.
> Before rescuing me.￼
> -----
> Hope others will model twilly twiste.
> Though not very fancy, is attractive, imo.



I can ask my daughter to do it?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I can ask my daughter to do it?


Do you have twillies, millivanilli?
Personally I don't. And where I live, I never see ladies with twillies on their bag handles...
But... most of the ladies I see carry shoulder bags...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Do you have twillies, millivanilli?
> Personally I don't. And where I live, I never see ladies with twillies on their bag handles...
> But... most of the ladies I see carry shoulder bags...



*sigh* my daughte has one as a solace for her cat that was hit by a car right in front of her eyes. And I have one as I thought about attaching it to my bag, but I don't like that. Seems that Germany and France doesn't do the twilly on the handle thing, albeit it's nice to see and protects the handles. So I have two) well I and my daughter.

Both twillies rest in the cupboad, as I personally think you should be very young and very thin and very pretty to to that twilly-thing. Neither one of them I are.  and my daughter is afraid to loose hers.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I'm coming in a bit late I totally loved all the scarf ties and just the scarves in general they were all lovely and RemainSilly your dog is just the best!
> 
> I perused the bay today and stumbled upon a Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir in a nice yellow for an awesome price.  Fingers crossed it arrives in as great condition as it was photographed.


I love yellow bags, Tomsmom.
The Cuir is great in all colours.
Don't forget to do a reveal when it arrives!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> *sigh* my daughte has one as a solace for her cat that was hit by a car right in front of her eyes. And I have one as I thought about attaching it to my bag, but I don't like that. Seems that Germany and France doesn't do the twilly on the handle thing, albeit it's nice to see and protects the handles. So I have two) well I and my daughter.
> 
> Both twillies rest in the cupboad, as I personally think you should be very young and very thin and very pretty to to that twilly-thing. Neither one of them I are.  and my daughter is afraid to loose hers.


I agree, millivanilli . It seems that twillies are not a European trend. 
That said, being young, skinny and look like a movie star is not a necessity!
Fashion has no rules anymore... Fortunately!


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> I can ask my daughter to do it?


 Absolutely!



millivanilli said:


> Both twillies rest in the cupboad, as I personally think you should be very young and very thin and very pretty to to that twilly-thing. Neither one of them I are.  and my daughter is afraid to loose hers.





Mariapia said:


> That said, being young, skinny and look like a movie star is not a necessity!
> Fashion has no rules anymore... Fortunately!


Right on, Mariapia!
https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...KcMp_sQhTQvkwVZoCFdDTINHFk665U_xXlEKz1XJ3zUh0


True beauty = being real self.
1 day, with pearls & poetry--next day, covered in mud & barking at squirrels.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> Right on, Mariapia!
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...KcMp_sQhTQvkwVZoCFdDTINHFk665U_xXlEKz1XJ3zUh0
> View attachment 3596829
> 
> True beauty = being real self.
> 1 day, with pearls & poetry--next day, covered in mud & barking at squirrels.



That is so adorable! 
Looks like an old country grannie [emoji173]


----------



## millivanilli

hahaaaaaaaa @remainsilly  I had the first good laugh for today.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> Right on, Mariapia!
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...KcMp_sQhTQvkwVZoCFdDTINHFk665U_xXlEKz1XJ3zUh0
> View attachment 3596829
> 
> True beauty = being real self.
> 1 day, with pearls & poetry--next day, covered in mud & barking at squirrels.


Simply awesome!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> *sigh* my daughte has one as a solace for her cat that was hit by a car right in front of her eyes. And I have one as I thought about attaching it to my bag, but I don't like that. Seems that Germany and France doesn't do the twilly on the handle thing, albeit it's nice to see and protects the handles. So I have two) well I and my daughter.
> 
> Both twillies rest in the cupboad, as I personally think you should be very young and very thin and very pretty to to that twilly-thing. Neither one of them I are.  and my daughter is afraid to loose hers.


Yep. Never saw a twilly on a bag, either. But, my area is not very fancy.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> Right on, Mariapia!
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...KcMp_sQhTQvkwVZoCFdDTINHFk665U_xXlEKz1XJ3zUh0
> View attachment 3596829
> 
> True beauty = being real self.
> 1 day, with pearls & poetry--next day, covered in mud & barking at squirrels.


Your dog has excellent taste in poetry, *rs*. I'm an e.e. cummings fan too.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> 
> Right on, Mariapia!
> https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...KcMp_sQhTQvkwVZoCFdDTINHFk665U_xXlEKz1XJ3zUh0
> View attachment 3596829
> 
> True beauty = being real self.
> 1 day, with pearls & poetry--next day, covered in mud & barking at squirrels.


You make the cutest pics!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You make the cutest pics!



Did u ever get the hang of that knot?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Did u ever get the hang of that knot?


No, I did not. Total loser.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, I did not. Total loser.



No such thing!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> No, I did not. Total loser.




naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, I did not. Total loser.



I only made mine look pretty that one time. 
On to other knots!


----------



## millivanilli

ahhh wait, that's my keyword. Smartphone is running again. I just need to shut down Mr. Idon'tknowhisnamebutheistorturingmewithTCP/IP -Mooc-lessions.

Moment.


----------



## millivanilli

so, I guess I have the same knotting cards as remainsilly has. I have to offer the following:

as a shirt
as a dress
as a shirt again (?)
hanging loose around the neck
knottet in front
bow in the hair
as a wristband
as Princess Leia lets loose
as a shoulderstrap for your handbag
as a belt
as a skirt
knottet around the neck ends hanging loose
like a turtleneck-neck
with a bow in fron
like a gift package
sort of loop
for the hai
classic Geman style
again a bow for the hair
as a triangel in front
as a dress (again?)


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for style dog love, all￼￼
10 minutes later, he was rolling on a stinky patch of garden dirt.
And chewing a stick.



Ludmilla said:


> No, I did not. Total loser.


Losers, unite! 
We have cheesecake for tea, on Mondays. Well, I did.


millivanilli said:


> so, I guess I have the same knotting cards as remainsilly has.


I have a couple different packs.(maybe 5&6?)
Plus duplicates of same--which I'm given by sa. Every visit. 
As I continuously fail to knot well.
And cards may be faulty.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for style dog love, all￼￼
> 10 minutes later, he was rolling on a stinky patch of garden dirt.
> And chewing a stick.
> 
> 
> Losers, unite!
> We have cheesecake for tea, on Mondays. Well, I did.
> 
> I have a couple different packs.(maybe 5&6?)
> Plus duplicates of same--which I'm given by sa. Every visit.
> As I continuously fail to knot well.
> And cards may be faulty.



I blame the cards also.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I blame the cards also.


Hmm.
Let's blame those cards for *lots* of things I do wrong.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Let's blame those cards for *lots* of things I do wrong.



I like this idea!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ahhh wait, that's my keyword. Smartphone is running again. I just need to shut down Mr. Idon'tknowhisnamebutheistorturingmewithTCP/IP -Mooc-lessions.
> 
> Moment.



It seems  that everyone here had  a very good time trying to master the friendship knot..
A tough one..
Millivanilli, do you have instructions about an original and simple one?


----------



## Murphy47

Taking my LV out for a spin today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3597913
> 
> Taking my LV out for a spin today.


Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm in my medium le Pliage for a rainy day I can't upload a pic for whatever reason.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3597913
> 
> Taking my LV out for a spin today.


Aw￼
You look great together! Glad to see her out & about.


Tomsmom said:


> I'm in my medium le Pliage for a rainy day I can't upload a pic for whatever reason.


I find that threatening technology, with a hammer, often persuades it to behave.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> I'm in my medium le Pliage for a rainy day I can't upload a pic for whatever reason.




Large pink Le pliage too and not able to load up pictures tooo...Either it is Longchamp prohobitting us to post or it is a coincidence?


----------



## ElainePG

The power went out in a large portion of our little town JUST before I was able to make my morning coffee. Disaster! No coffee, no internet, no way to wake up. Fortunately my cell phone worked (our land line did not) so I was able to call our favorite coffee shop. As it happened, their power was perking along nicely, as was their coffee, so DH and I scooted down there and caffeinated ourselves. By the time we returned home the power had been restored to our neighborhood (though there are apparently still a number of households muddling along in the dark) and now I have re-charged my iPhone & iPad, caught up on email, started a pot of soup simmering on the stove, and we're set to withstand whatever the rest of the day wants to throw at us.


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> The power went out in a large portion of our little town JUST before I was able to make my morning coffee. Disaster! No coffee, no internet, no way to wake up. Fortunately my cell phone worked (our land line did not) so I was able to call our favorite coffee shop. As it happened, their power was perking along nicely, as was their coffee, so DH and I scooted down there and caffeinated ourselves. By the time we returned home the power had been restored to our neighborhood (though there are apparently still a number of households muddling along in the dark) and now I have re-charged my iPhone & iPad, caught up on email, started a pot of soup simmering on the stove, and we're set to withstand whatever the rest of the day wants to throw at us.




ok, this is exactly the describtion for "worst start into the day" for me. No coffee and leaving the house to pick up some...  Happy that you got your coffein and the power is running again! Over here it is already evening and bed time for tired millis, but I wanted to leave a comment for @Ludmilla :

I found a resource to start java coding for free and a app developer course from google for some money. Join me?


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> The power went out in a large portion of our little town JUST before I was able to make my morning coffee. Disaster! No coffee, no internet, no way to wake up. Fortunately my cell phone worked (our land line did not) so I was able to call our favorite coffee shop. As it happened, their power was perking along nicely, as was their coffee, so DH and I scooted down there and caffeinated ourselves. By the time we returned home the power had been restored to our neighborhood (though there are apparently still a number of households muddling along in the dark) and now I have re-charged my iPhone & iPad, caught up on email, started a pot of soup simmering on the stove, and we're set to withstand whatever the rest of the day wants to throw at us.


You handled this much better than does my inner caffeine-beast.

Last pre-coffee power outage found me shrieking in kitchen, "It's the end of the world! The end!"
Wringing ends of bathrobe belt in anguish.
Until man offered, "I'll go buy a coffee pig."
(what I call these things--because have "snout")
https://globalassets.starbucks.com/assets/139e5a0565134f4ab1935a04357dd01c.jpg

Either way, islanders are survivors.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> You handled this much better than does my inner caffeine-beast.
> 
> Last pre-coffee power outage found me shrieking in kitchen, "It's the end of the world! The end!"
> Wringing ends of bathrobe belt in anguish.
> Until man offered, "I'll go buy a coffee pig."
> (what I call these things--because have "snout")
> https://globalassets.starbucks.com/assets/139e5a0565134f4ab1935a04357dd01c.jpg
> 
> Either way, islanders are survivors.


Yes, The Hubster offered to brave the weather alone and bring back coffee, but by then the house was cold and I desperately needed a hot breakfast. French toast, specifically. Even though all I usually have for breakfast is a whole wheat cracker with peanut butter on it. So we both braved the weather together, and then we went to the market for a few odds and ends, under the assumption that the power would eventually come back on and I'd be able to make soup. 
Which it did. 
And I did.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Yes, The Hubster offered to brave the weather alone and bring back coffee, but by then the house was cold and I desperately needed a hot breakfast. French toast, specifically. Even though all I usually have for breakfast is a whole wheat cracker with peanut butter on it. So we both braved the weather together, and then we went to the market for a few odds and ends, under the assumption that the power would eventually come back on and I'd be able to make soup.
> Which it did.
> And I did.



Is your water heater natural gas? If so I recommend a French press for coffee emergencies. 
There is usually enough hot water in the heater to make one carafe even if the power goes out. 
Coffee pig is awesome idea too!


----------



## Mariapia

You are all very resourceful, ladies, I like it!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Is your water heater natural gas? If so I recommend a French press for coffee emergencies.
> There is usually enough hot water in the heater to make one carafe even if the power goes out.
> Coffee pig is awesome idea too![/QUOT
> 
> 
> Murphy47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is your water heater natural gas? If so I recommend a French press for coffee emergencies.
> There is usually enough hot water in the heater to make one carafe even if the power goes out.
> Coffee pig is awesome idea too!
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live, natural gas is forbidden in new buildings..
> No electricity means no coffee, no toasted bread, no heating, no nothing...
> I am glad you took out your gorgeous LV to day, Murphy!
Click to expand...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok now that I'm home I can upload.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3598328
> 
> 
> Ok now that I'm home I can upload.




I have the same, we are twins on that!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> I have the same, we are twins on that!


And we both had trouble uploading go figure lol !


----------



## millivanilli

hahaaaaaaaa hahaaaa @Ludmilla and perhaps Mariapia: do you know that series " ..... second"? You have to have a good portion of humor to watch "Austria second" and you have to know the people they are refering to (like Fritzl and Stache) but I had to laugh so hard, working in Austria I never realized them having that amount of humor.  Give me a sing, I'll post the link.


----------



## Tomsmom

And here's the Dooney and Bourke florentine I'll probably carry tomorrow. This is fun to post pictures, no one here gets it about my bags, well except Miss 18 my daughter.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> And we both had trouble uploading go figure lol !




hahaa, yes! Perhaps it has something to do with the bag by itself... *thinking* 
....

*finished thinking and coming up wit a solution*: We simply need another bag, that won't refused to be posted online.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3598344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Dooney and Bourke florentine I'll probably carry tomorrow. This is fun to post pictures, no one here gets it about my bags, well except Miss 18 my daughter.




now THAT is a beauty!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Yes, The Hubster offered to brave the weather alone and bring back coffee, but by then the house was cold and I desperately needed a hot breakfast. French toast, specifically. Even though all I usually have for breakfast is a whole wheat cracker with peanut butter on it. So we both braved the weather together, and then we went to the market for a few odds and ends, under the assumption that the power would eventually come back on and I'd be able to make soup.
> Which it did.
> And I did.


Genius!


Murphy47 said:


> Is your water heater natural gas? If so I recommend a French press for coffee emergencies.
> There is usually enough hot water in the heater to make one carafe even if the power goes out.
> Coffee pig is awesome idea too!


Brilliant!


millivanilli said:


> hahaaaaaaaa hahaaaa @Ludmilla and perhaps Mariapia: do you know that series " ..... second"? You have to have a good portion of humor to watch "Austria second" and you have to know the people they are refering to (like Fritzl and Stache) but I had to laugh so hard, working in Austria I never realized them having that amount of humor.  Give me a sing, I'll post the link.


If series is what am thinking, is political.
So tpf would veto.
But "The Netherlands" was side-splitting funny.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3598344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Dooney and Bourke florentine I'll probably carry tomorrow. This is fun to post pictures, no one here gets it about my bags, well except Miss 18 my daughter.


Wow, these flos age beautifully.￼
Great pics, thanks.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Genius!
> 
> Brilliant!
> 
> If series is what am thinking, is political.
> So tpf would veto.
> But "The Netherlands" was side-splitting funny.
> 
> Wow, these flos age beautifully.￼
> Great pics, thanks.




hahaa, yes they started it, and it became a series. All funny to the max, but I personally like Austria best. But I guess you have to know the people shown in the video otherwise most of the jokes go lost.Bavaria is lame imho. Pitty I'd love to have a good laugh about my country.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> hahaa, yes they started it, and it became a series. All funny to the max, but I personally like Austria best. But I guess you have to know the people shown in the video otherwise most of the jokes go lost.Bavaria is lame imho. Pitty I'd love to have a good laugh about my country.



Most places are lame. 
In my 20's I lived in Las Vegas. It was lame on Saturday nights there too.


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3598328
> 
> 
> Ok now that I'm home I can upload.


What a fabulous color!


----------



## remainsilly

Garden surprise--some early blooms.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Garden surprise--some early blooms.
> View attachment 3598689



Lovely! 
Mine should be up soon too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3597913
> 
> Taking my LV out for a spin today.


Yay! Very happy to see you with one of your LVs.  The shape of that bag looks very pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> The power went out in a large portion of our little town JUST before I was able to make my morning coffee. Disaster! No coffee, no internet, no way to wake up. Fortunately my cell phone worked (our land line did not) so I was able to call our favorite coffee shop. As it happened, their power was perking along nicely, as was their coffee, so DH and I scooted down there and caffeinated ourselves. By the time we returned home the power had been restored to our neighborhood (though there are apparently still a number of households muddling along in the dark) and now I have re-charged my iPhone & iPad, caught up on email, started a pot of soup simmering on the stove, and we're set to withstand whatever the rest of the day wants to throw at us.


Ugh. What a terrible start! No coffee?! 


millivanilli said:


> ok, this is exactly the describtion for "worst start into the day" for me. No coffee and leaving the house to pick up some...  Happy that you got your coffein and the power is running again! Over here it is already evening and bed time for tired millis, but I wanted to leave a comment for @Ludmilla :
> 
> I found a resource to start java coding for free and a app developer course from google for some money. Join me?


Going to pm you today.  Sounds very interesting.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> You handled this much better than does my inner caffeine-beast.
> 
> Last pre-coffee power outage found me shrieking in kitchen, "It's the end of the world! The end!"
> Wringing ends of bathrobe belt in anguish.
> Until man offered, "I'll go buy a coffee pig."
> (what I call these things--because have "snout")
> https://globalassets.starbucks.com/assets/139e5a0565134f4ab1935a04357dd01c.jpg
> 
> Either way, islanders are survivors.


Woah! I think you do not get coffee pigs in G.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3598328
> 
> 
> Ok now that I'm home I can upload.


This is a very happy pink. Love it! 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3598344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's the Dooney and Bourke florentine I'll probably carry tomorrow. This is fun to post pictures, no one here gets it about my bags, well except Miss 18 my daughter.


I am so envious. This is one of my HG bags. Post pics of her as much as possible. 


millivanilli said:


> hahaaaaaaaa hahaaaa @Ludmilla and perhaps Mariapia: do you know that series " ..... second"? You have to have a good portion of humor to watch "Austria second" and you have to know the people they are refering to (like Fritzl and Stache) but I had to laugh so hard, working in Austria I never realized them having that amount of humor.  Give me a sing, I'll post the link.


i know the other videos, but will take a look at youtube for Austria today. 
And there is one about Bavaria? Hmm. Need to look at this, too.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! I think you do not get coffee pigs in G.
> 
> This is a very happy pink. Love it!
> 
> I am so envious. This is one of my HG bags. Post pics of her as much as possible.
> 
> i know the other videos, but will take a look at youtube for Austria today.
> And there is one about Bavaria? Hmm. Need to look at this, too.




yeah you can skip that, it's vom quer and it's lame. Austria has two. One from Puls 4 and one from welcome to Austria. Italy, France, Luxembourg, Spain... all did one, so I had a pretty good laugh yesterday.

for today: my fingers are crossed!
Today my husband started his new job so I am officially from now on a SAHM. Meeting the stay at home- phrase my daughter decided yesterday to get terribly sick. So I literally stay at home and fight her flu. *sigh* and in the meantime have a look at how to code in Java. Never learnt that, always wanted to do. Hosted the "hour of code" several times but never did Java. Ludmilla, perhaps your coworkers are interested into that. I liked it a lot. (the hour of code)
Perhaps I'll come up with a pretty coded thing in Java within the next... years.
Forgot my Tablet in Salzburg yesterday. Hope it is still there.

no. no coffee pigs over here, too. Only for apple juice. WHO NEEDS THAT!?


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3597913
> 
> Taking my LV out for a spin today.




oh what a pretty bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, here is my new Le Pliage in khaki...
After the Ricky fiasco, I had to get something.
I took it out this morning of course...
It was caught in its first shower....


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Garden surprise--some early blooms.
> View attachment 3598689


Such a pretty sign of spring!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> yeah you can skip that, it's vom quer and it's lame. Austria has two. One from Puls 4 and one from welcome to Austria. Italy, France, Luxembourg, Spain... all did one, so I had a pretty good laugh yesterday.
> 
> for today: my fingers are crossed!
> Today my husband started his new job so I am officially from now on a SAHM. Meeting the stay at home- phrase my daughter decided yesterday to get terribly sick. So I literally stay at home and fight her flu. *sigh* and in the meantime have a look at how to code in Java. Never learnt that, always wanted to do. Hosted the "hour of code" several times but never did Java. Ludmilla, perhaps your coworkers are interested into that. I liked it a lot. (the hour of code)
> Perhaps I'll come up with a pretty coded thing in Java within the next... years.
> Forgot my Tablet in Salzburg yesterday. Hope it is still there.
> 
> no. no coffee pigs over here, too. Only for apple juice. WHO NEEDS THAT!?


Thanks for crossing your fingers. I wonder, if I am going to hear anything today... 
The flu is awful this year. So many are ill. I will take a look at "hour of code". 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3598846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my new Le Pliage in khaki...
> After the Ricky fiasco, I had to get something.
> I took it out this morning of course...
> It was caught in its first shower....



This is a very pretty green! And perfect for rainy days.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for crossing your fingers. I wonder, if I am going to hear anything today...
> The flu is awful this year. So many are ill. I will take a look at "hour of code".
> 
> 
> 
> This is a very pretty green! And perfect for rainy days.


ohh ok I'll stay where I am. Sitting here, fingers crossed.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Very happy to see you with one of your LVs.  The shape of that bag looks very pretty.



Thanks! So easy to carry. And hard to fish things out as you have to set it down to get into it. 
SA's rush to help you when you carry it.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3598846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my new Le Pliage in khaki...
> After the Ricky fiasco, I had to get something.
> I took it out this morning of course...
> It was caught in its first shower....



Love love love it. 
Khaki green is so much more versatile than you would expect.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> yeah you can skip that, it's vom quer and it's lame. Austria has two. One from Puls 4 and one from welcome to Austria. Italy, France, Luxembourg, Spain... all did one, so I had a pretty good laugh yesterday.
> 
> for today: my fingers are crossed!
> Today my husband started his new job so I am officially from now on a SAHM. Meeting the stay at home- phrase my daughter decided yesterday to get terribly sick. So I literally stay at home and fight her flu. *sigh* and in the meantime have a look at how to code in Java. Never learnt that, always wanted to do. Hosted the "hour of code" several times but never did Java. Ludmilla, perhaps your coworkers are interested into that. I liked it a lot. (the hour of code)
> Perhaps I'll come up with a pretty coded thing in Java within the next... years.
> Forgot my Tablet in Salzburg yesterday. Hope it is still there.
> 
> no. no coffee pigs over here, too. Only for apple juice. WHO NEEDS THAT!?



The flu has been heinous everywhere this year. Hopefully it passes quickly. 
Cheers to your new SAHM adventure.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely!
> Mine should be up soon too.


What bulbs do you have planted?
Tulips won't grow here--just bloom once, then gone. Not worth it.


Ludmilla said:


> Woah! I think you do not get coffee pigs in G.


Was convinced to visit, until this news.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3598846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my new Le Pliage in khaki...
> After the Ricky fiasco, I had to get something.
> I took it out this morning of course...
> It was caught in its first shower....


Perfect!Love greens for spring.
Maybe...someday...a ricky would fit *inside* new le pliage?
During rainstorms? Multifunctional.


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> yeah you can skip that, it's vom quer and it's lame. Austria has two. One from Puls 4 and one from welcome to Austria. Italy, France, Luxembourg, Spain... all did one, so I had a pretty good laugh yesterday.
> 
> for today: my fingers are crossed!
> Today my husband started his new job so I am officially from now on a SAHM. Meeting the stay at home- phrase my daughter decided yesterday to get terribly sick. So I literally stay at home and fight her flu. *sigh* and in the meantime have a look at how to code in Java. Never learnt that, always wanted to do. Hosted the "hour of code" several times but never did Java. Ludmilla, perhaps your coworkers are interested into that. I liked it a lot. (the hour of code)
> Perhaps I'll come up with a pretty coded thing in Java within the next... years.
> Forgot my Tablet in Salzburg yesterday. Hope it is still there.
> 
> no. no coffee pigs over here, too. Only for apple juice. WHO NEEDS THAT!?



I hope your daughter get better soon.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> What bulbs do you have planted?
> Tulips won't grow here--just bloom once, then gone. Not worth it.
> 
> Was convinced to visit, until this news.
> 
> Perfect!Love greens for spring.
> Maybe...someday...a ricky would fit *inside* new le pliage?
> During rainstorms? Multifunctional.




we'll invent that. We have something over here saying Volksbegehren, roughly translated as demand of the people. Everybody believes in it, so why not use for a real problem like inventing normal sized coffee cups, not those tiny Espresso-things Italians brought with them and sold us as coffee cups. We just need 25.000 people to sign and there we go.


----------



## millivanilli

vink said:


> I hope your daughter get better soon.




Thank you dear vink!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3598846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is my new Le Pliage in khaki...
> After the Ricky fiasco, I had to get something.
> I took it out this morning of course...
> It was caught in its first shower....


Love the color!!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> yeah you can skip that, it's vom quer and it's lame. Austria has two. One from Puls 4 and one from welcome to Austria. Italy, France, Luxembourg, Spain... all did one, so I had a pretty good laugh yesterday.
> 
> for today: my fingers are crossed!
> Today my husband started his new job so I am officially from now on a SAHM. Meeting the stay at home- phrase my daughter decided yesterday to get terribly sick. So I literally stay at home and fight her flu. *sigh* and in the meantime have a look at how to code in Java. Never learnt that, always wanted to do. Hosted the "hour of code" several times but never did Java. Ludmilla, perhaps your coworkers are interested into that. I liked it a lot. (the hour of code)
> Perhaps I'll come up with a pretty coded thing in Java within the next... years.
> Forgot my Tablet in Salzburg yesterday. Hope it is still there.
> 
> no. no coffee pigs over here, too. Only for apple juice. WHO NEEDS THAT!?


I hope your daughter feels better, it's the worst when they are sick.  Congrats in being a sahm I recently went back to work after being a sahm for the better part of 15 years.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> yeah you can skip that, it's vom quer and it's lame. Austria has two. One from Puls 4 and one from welcome to Austria. Italy, France, Luxembourg, Spain... all did one, so I had a pretty good laugh yesterday.
> 
> for today: my fingers are crossed!
> Today my husband started his new job so I am officially from now on a SAHM. Meeting the stay at home- phrase my daughter decided yesterday to get terribly sick. So I literally stay at home and fight her flu. *sigh* and in the meantime have a look at how to code in Java. Never learnt that, always wanted to do. Hosted the "hour of code" several times but never did Java. Ludmilla, perhaps your coworkers are interested into that. I liked it a lot. (the hour of code)
> Perhaps I'll come up with a pretty coded thing in Java within the next... years.
> Forgot my Tablet in Salzburg yesterday. Hope it is still there.
> 
> no. no coffee pigs over here, too. Only for apple juice. WHO NEEDS THAT!?


The flu is everywhere in France too. Lots of have been sick in the last two months.
I hope your daughter is better tonight, remainsilly.


----------



## Tomsmom

And she's here!  Super fast shipping and in awesome condition!  She's not loaded hence the floppy pic.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3599406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's here!  Super fast shipping and in awesome condition!  She's not loaded hence the floppy pic.


Wow! She is gorgeous, Tomsmom! 
What a wonderful colour!
Huge congrats on your find!


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> Everybody believes in it, so why not use for a real problem like inventing normal sized coffee cups, not those tiny Espresso-things Italians brought with them and sold us as coffee cups.


Yes. The 4€ doll's cup of coffee.
I die.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3599406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's here!  Super fast shipping and in awesome condition!  She's not loaded hence the floppy pic.


Talk about a ray of winter sunshine!
Congrats!

I hereby predict that *yellow *will be upcoming bag color trend.

Saw "wasabi," on deadly ponies NZ website.
https://deadlyponies.com/media/cache/42/37/4237b659632643969570d307347777ed.jpg
They had striped bags, months before trend hit elsewhere.


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you for the yellow bag love I was so happy when I first saw the color IRL.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for the yellow bag love I was so happy when I first saw the color IRL.



It's AWESOME!!


----------



## millivanilli

Thank you @ all for your get well soon wishes. I handed them out professionally 

Started antibiotics today, so I guess she'll be better quite soon. As a matter of fact, those tonsills HAVE TO GO, like: NOW. I don't know how doctors behave in your countries but here we have the majoritiy of doctors believing in self-healing-powers and homeopathy. Nothing against that, my mother is a TCM doctor by herself and is still working half a year in China despite her age (don't know where exactly, but obviously in the middle of China as she can't cross a street wiothout beeing fotografed- she is blond and has blue eyes, seems to be a sensation where she works) but really, that Prenzlbergbioecoveggiething is annoying me to the max. So I went to the doctors with her 2 days ago to be sent home with a recipe for ... wait for it....ibuprofen 50 mg as ... you know those self-healing powers.... and the advice to cook tea.  Today, the doctor was like " OMG that child has streptococcs". really...to-tal-ly unforeseen, especially as she just HAD that strep 2 weeks ago. Say reinfection...

Getting medicine is a pain in the ** over here. So I am dreaming of coffee pigs AND supermarket racks as in the US filled with medicine.

Standing in the pharmacy I got a lecture about antibiotics *rolling eyes* and how BAD bad bad BAAAAD antibiotics are, especially for children. Had to think ybout the foot fungus is better in America article that hits the nail on the head.

https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/18/opinion/sunday/foot-fungus-is-better-in-america.html

On a  bright side: I love the bags. The yellow one stole my heart, I am totally into yellow though I can't wear it. The green one is on my wishlist, Mariapia, you are officially an enabler!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Thank you @ all for your get well soon wishes. I handed them out professionally
> 
> Started antibiotics today, so I guess she'll be better quite soon. As a matter of fact, those tonsills HAVE TO GO, like: NOW. I don't know how doctors behave in your countries but here we have the majoritiy of doctors believing in self-healing-powers and homeopathy. Nothing against that, my mother is a TCM doctor by herself and is still working half a year in China despite her age (don't know where exactly, but obviously in the middle of China as she can't cross a street wiothout beeing fotografed- she is blond and has blue eyes, seems to be a sensation where she works) but really, that Prenzlbergbioecoveggiething is annoying me to the max. So I went to the doctors with her 2 days ago to be sent home with a recipe for ... wait for it....ibuprofen 50 mg as ... you know those self-healing powers.... and the advice to cook tea.  Today, the doctor was like " OMG that child has streptococcs". really...to-tal-ly unforeseen, especially as she just HAD that strep 2 weeks ago. Say reinfection...
> 
> Getting medicine is a pain in the ** over here. So I am dreaming of coffee pigs AND supermarket racks as in the US filled with medicine.
> 
> Standing in the pharmacy I got a lecture about antibiotics *rolling eyes* and how BAD bad bad BAAAAD antibiotics are, especially for children. Had to think ybout the foot fungus is better in America article that hits the nail on the head.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/18/opinion/sunday/foot-fungus-is-better-in-america.html
> 
> On a  bright side: I love the bags. The yellow one stole my heart, I am totally into yellow though I can't wear it. The green one is on my wishlist, Mariapia, you are officially an enabler!



Doctors aren't much different here. 
The all think they are TV doctors. Meds aren't any easier to come by. They enjoy running tests for EVERYTHING as if we are all made of money. 
Many do over prescribe antibiotics hence the strains of resistant flu and strep here. 
Being sick is the pits no matter which country you live in.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Doctors aren't much different here.
> The all think they are TV doctors. Meds aren't any easier to come by. They enjoy running tests for EVERYTHING as if we are all made of money.
> Many do over prescribe antibiotics hence the strains of resistant flu and strep here.
> Being sick is the pits no matter which country you live in.




Sounds like our teeth-doctors Sometimes I am asking myself if they judge you by our appearance and make hidden notes to your records like " carport safe"... or " holidays to be earned"... or " will at least get me a good diner at a fancy restaurant".. It's ridiculous how much we have to pay at the dentist. 

 Running tests isn't common over here as all of us are insured, the majority by the statutory health insurance that is paid 50 % by yourself and 50% by your employer and is only about 14 % of your salary (around) so 7 % for each party. So the doctors get paid by the healthinsurance, and those refuse to pay if something wasn't totally neccessary (which means that the doctos office has to pay for them), so the tests simply don't take place. There was a moment when our physicians started to offer additional voluntary services you had to pay from your own money. I guess those services are dead now or shrunk extremely as nobody wanted them, but I don't know actually, besides two things I am pretty healthy.
Overprescriptions aren't good either, really - we are taught that this causes multiresistance in bacterias? Like always, there should be a mediocre way to deal. From no drugs, no vaccination to too much, there should be a middle course. Newest oldest hot ****: don't vaccinate your children. Better send them to parties where they can infect themselves with measles. Called maeslesparty. Not joking. Actually we have physicians who post signs, saying:
" no you don't have to vaccinate your children. Only those you want to keep". (so we DO have humor, despite what the article says).


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Sounds like our teeth-doctors Sometimes I am asking myself if they judge you by our appearance and make hidden notes to your records like " carport safe"... or " holidays to be earned"... or " will at least get me a good diner at a fancy restaurant".. It's ridiculous how much we have to pay at the dentist.
> 
> Running tests isn't common over here as all of us are insured, the majority by the statutory health insurance that is paid 50 % by yourself and 50% by your employer and is only about 14 % of your salary (around) so 7 % for each party. So the doctors get paid by the healthinsurance, and those refuse to pay if something wasn't totally neccessary (which means that the doctos office has to pay for them), so the tests simply don't take place. There was a moment when our physicians started to offer additional voluntary services you had to pay from your own money. I guess those services are dead now or shrunk extremely as nobody wanted them, but I don't know actually, besides two things I am pretty healthy.
> Overprescriptions aren't good either, really - we are taught that this causes multiresistance in bacterias? Like always, there should be a mediocre way to deal. From no drugs, no vaccination to too much, there should be a middle course. Newest oldest hot ****: don't vaccinate your children. Better send them to parties where they can infect themselves with measles. Called maeslesparty. Not joking. Actually we have physicians who post signs, saying:
> " no you don't have to vaccinate your children. Only those you want to keep". (so we DO have humor, despite what the article says).



Anti-vaxxers is what they are called here. 
Stupid people. 
As a result, measles and mumps are making a comeback. 
Glad to hear your docs have a sense of humor.


----------



## remainsilly

Oh dear.
Being sick is no fun.
And caring for sick ones--no picnic, either.
Best luck.

Managed to get sick in NZ.
Tried to sell me horseradish pills.
I refused. And hacked a great cough or 5. Then snorfled into tissues. 
Until actual cold/flu medicine appeared. 

Cannot express my rage over people not vaccinating their children.
When live in countries with affordable/free vaccines available.
But choose to believe diseases will pass by, if they pray/ignore/argue with science enough.


----------



## vink

I don't get where the anti-vaccine came from either. We have to buy it here and you bet I get the one that has everything in it. I've seen kids with polio. It's scary even just to imagine that will happen with my kid. No way I'm bypassing it.


----------



## vink

Oh... but I'm skeptical about flu shot. Got it every year and still get flu once every year. I think it depends on exposure. I never got sick before and I never took any shot, but after I have DD, even with a shot every year, I get sick at least once a year.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Oh... but I'm skeptical about flu shot.


Hehehe--I am, too.
But others swear it helps.
Meh.


----------



## Tomsmom

I agree with vaccinating kids, all mine are vaxed. I had to get the flu shot, it was required for work. I'm "meh" about it too and if it really works. 

Here you're supposed to vaccinate your children if they are to attend public school. People try to fight it though.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thank you @ all for your get well soon wishes. I handed them out professionally
> 
> Started antibiotics today, so I guess she'll be better quite soon. As a matter of fact, those tonsills HAVE TO GO, like: NOW. I don't know how doctors behave in your countries but here we have the majoritiy of doctors believing in self-healing-powers and homeopathy. Nothing against that, my mother is a TCM doctor by herself and is still working half a year in China despite her age (don't know where exactly, but obviously in the middle of China as she can't cross a street wiothout beeing fotografed- she is blond and has blue eyes, seems to be a sensation where she works) but really, that Prenzlbergbioecoveggiething is annoying me to the max. So I went to the doctors with her 2 days ago to be sent home with a recipe for ... wait for it....ibuprofen 50 mg as ... you know those self-healing powers.... and the advice to cook tea.  Today, the doctor was like " OMG that child has streptococcs". really...to-tal-ly unforeseen, especially as she just HAD that strep 2 weeks ago. Say reinfection...
> 
> Getting medicine is a pain in the ** over here. So I am dreaming of coffee pigs AND supermarket racks as in the US filled with medicine.
> 
> Standing in the pharmacy I got a lecture about antibiotics *rolling eyes* and how BAD bad bad BAAAAD antibiotics are, especially for children. Had to think ybout the foot fungus is better in America article that hits the nail on the head.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/18/opinion/sunday/foot-fungus-is-better-in-america.html
> 
> On a  bright side: I love the bags. The yellow one stole my heart, I am totally into yellow though I can't wear it. The green one is on my wishlist, Mariapia, you are officially an enabler!


Antibiotics are indispensable when streptococ is involved. 
It is different from the flu which is a virus and antibiotics are no use in that case .
We have the same health system as in Germany. 
And for us too, dentists are awfully expensive. 
I have heard of a lot people going to Hungary where dentists are supposed to be very professional and cheaper than in the rest of Europe.
As for the anti vaccines..they should look at all those people in the third world countries ( but not only )who suffer from all sorts of diseases we are able to avoid thanks to vaccination.
A French 80 year old lady I know caught.... tuberculosis a few years ago.
How she caught it is a mystery.
Anyway, she spent one month in hospital and got a six month antibiotics treatment
It took her at least one year to fully recover..

On a lighter side, I am glad you like my green LP, millivanilli...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I agree with vaccinating kids, all mine are vaxed. I had to get the flu shot, it was required for work. I'm "meh" about it too and if it really works.
> 
> Here you're supposed to vaccinate your children if they are to attend public school. People try to fight it though.


Same in France..


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> ohh ok I'll stay where I am. Sitting here, fingers crossed.



Thank you!! 



Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! So easy to carry. And hard to fish things out as you have to set it down to get into it.
> SA's rush to help you when you carry it.



Hehehehe. I like the last part!



remainsilly said:


> Was convinced to visit, until this news.



Hehehe. We have some Starbucks over here, too. 



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3599406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And she's here!  Super fast shipping and in awesome condition!  She's not loaded hence the floppy pic.



Woah! This is one happy spring bag! The colour is just gorgeous!



millivanilli said:


> Thank you @ all for your get well soon wishes. I handed them out professionally
> 
> Started antibiotics today, so I guess she'll be better quite soon. As a matter of fact, those tonsills HAVE TO GO, like: NOW. I don't know how doctors behave in your countries but here we have the majoritiy of doctors believing in self-healing-powers and homeopathy. Nothing against that, my mother is a TCM doctor by herself and is still working half a year in China despite her age (don't know where exactly, but obviously in the middle of China as she can't cross a street wiothout beeing fotografed- she is blond and has blue eyes, seems to be a sensation where she works) but really, that Prenzlbergbioecoveggiething is annoying me to the max. So I went to the doctors with her 2 days ago to be sent home with a recipe for ... wait for it....ibuprofen 50 mg as ... you know those self-healing powers.... and the advice to cook tea.  Today, the doctor was like " OMG that child has streptococcs". really...to-tal-ly unforeseen, especially as she just HAD that strep 2 weeks ago. Say reinfection...
> 
> Getting medicine is a pain in the ** over here. So I am dreaming of coffee pigs AND supermarket racks as in the US filled with medicine.
> 
> Standing in the pharmacy I got a lecture about antibiotics *rolling eyes* and how BAD bad bad BAAAAD antibiotics are, especially for children. Had to think ybout the foot fungus is better in America article that hits the nail on the head.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/18/opinion/sunday/foot-fungus-is-better-in-america.html
> 
> On a  bright side: I love the bags. The yellow one stole my heart, I am totally into yellow though I can't wear it. The green one is on my wishlist, Mariapia, you are officially an enabler!



Ahhh. I would not touch the tonsils to be honest.  I am a huge fan of all the fun pills pharmacy comes up with (ibuprofen AND antibiotics), but the recent opinion about tonsils is that removing them does not help very often. Also, they can re-grow. And - if she is prone to tonsillitis and you remove them it is likely that she will have more Seitenstranganginas (sorry no English word for this). Did you visit a HNO with her? 
Hmmmm. I never got a lecture from a pharmacist about bad antibiotics. All pharmacists I know (and I have some friends there) are huge fans of antibiotics and other nice chemical stuff.  Also, I never had problems getting antibiotics from the doctors. I have Seitenstrangangina at least once a year and they never try anything else than antibiotics.



vink said:


> Oh... but I'm skeptical about flu shot. Got it every year and still get flu once every year. I think it depends on exposure. I never got sick before and I never took any shot, but after I have DD, even with a shot every year, I get sick at least once a year.



Hehehe. I don't do the flu shot, either. But I will never understand people who do not get their kids vaccinated.


----------



## Tomsmom

It's snowing like crazy here, the schools are closed thank goodness and I was told to stay home from work. I should clean out my closet...yeah...


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
Sorry for being not so active at the moment. Work sucks and I am busy with other stuff. 
I love to see all your nice bags!




I am still using Miss Choc. Here together with my new re-usable coffe-to-go mug. The text on the mug says: I hate humans, animals and plants. Stones are ok. Hehehe. I have to say, that I feel very much like this at the moment


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> It's snowing like crazy here, the schools are closed thank goodness and I was told to stay home from work. I should clean out my closet...yeah...


Cleaning out the closet is food news! Tons of snow not so...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for being not so active at the moment. Work sucks and I am busy with other stuff.
> I love to see all your nice bags!
> 
> View attachment 3600200
> 
> 
> I am still using Miss Choc. Here together with my new re-usable coffe-to-go mug. The text on the mug says: I hate humans, animals and plants. Stones are ok. Hehehe. I have to say, that I feel very much like this at the moment


Miss Choc is as stunning as ever!


----------



## remainsilly

Opening day approaches.
Love baseball. 
I eat drippy snowcones at ballparks.
And yell random things at scoreboards.

Could not resist this bag/wallet combination!
2-tone glove (kip) leather & colors match dog.


GAME:
Can you find the hidden baseball symbols, in their designs?








Play ball!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Opening day approaches.
> Love baseball.
> I eat drippy snowcones at ballparks.
> And yell random things at scoreboards.
> 
> Could not resist this bag/wallet combination!
> 2-tone glove (kip) leather & colors match dog.
> View attachment 3600179
> 
> GAME:
> Can you find the hidden baseball symbols, in their designs?
> View attachment 3600180
> 
> View attachment 3600191
> 
> View attachment 3600199
> 
> View attachment 3600201
> 
> Play ball!


Great combo !!  Your dog is such a great accommodating model


----------



## millivanilli

I will never ever complain again. This is for all mothers who struggle so hard.


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> I will never ever complain again. This is for all mothers who struggle so hard.


That's beautiful!


----------



## MKLOVER78

remainsilly said:


> Opening day approaches.
> Love baseball.
> I eat drippy snowcones at ballparks.
> And yell random things at scoreboards.
> 
> Could not resist this bag/wallet combination!
> 2-tone glove (kip) leather & colors match dog.
> View attachment 3600179
> 
> GAME:
> Can you find the hidden baseball symbols, in their designs?
> View attachment 3600180
> 
> View attachment 3600191
> 
> View attachment 3600199
> 
> View attachment 3600201
> 
> Play ball!



That's awesome, what a fun set!!!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Opening day approaches.
> Love baseball.
> I eat drippy snowcones at ballparks.
> And yell random things at scoreboards.
> 
> Could not resist this bag/wallet combination!
> 2-tone glove (kip) leather & colors match dog.
> View attachment 3600179
> 
> GAME:
> Can you find the hidden baseball symbols, in their designs?
> View attachment 3600180
> 
> View attachment 3600191
> 
> View attachment 3600199
> 
> View attachment 3600201
> 
> Play ball!


This dog is now a star on the Island!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Sorry for being not so active at the moment. Work sucks and I am busy with other stuff.
> I love to see all your nice bags!
> 
> View attachment 3600200
> 
> 
> I am still using Miss Choc. Here together with my new re-usable coffe-to-go mug. The text on the mug says: I hate humans, animals and plants. Stones are ok. Hehehe. I have to say, that I feel very much like this at the moment


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


>



More hugs from me. [emoji8][emoji8]
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is what the warm mom is wearing today. Tuesday is was 65F. Yesterday is was 17F. Today it's 21F. 
Climate change SUCKS.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> More hugs from me. [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600384
> 
> This is what the warm mom is wearing today. Tuesday is was 65F. Yesterday is was 17F. Today it's 21F.
> Climate change SUCKS.


Wow! Very chic taupe quilted bag, Murphy! 
And the pompon charm and tied scarf are perfect!
You look great!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Very chic taupe quilted bag, Murphy!
> And the pompon charm and tied scarf are perfect!
> You look great!



Thanks. 
Looks like I was wearing my grumpy face but I was just trying to NOT drop the phone [emoji6]
Hope you're not anywhere near the reactor that exploded.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks.
> Looks like I was wearing my grumpy face but I was just trying to NOT drop the phone [emoji6]
> Hope you're not anywhere near the reactor that exploded.


No, no one was really hurt, they said.
I live far from the place, but when we heard the news, everyone was scared, of course. Thank you for asking, Murphy...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks.
> Looks like I was wearing my grumpy face but I was just trying to NOT drop the phone [emoji6]
> Hope you're not anywhere near the reactor that exploded.


A reactor exploded???? 
Off to the newspapers....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, no one was really hurt, they said.
> I live far from the place, but when we heard the news, everyone was scared, of course. Thank you for asking, Murphy...


There is literally NOTHING about that in our news. What happened?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> I will never ever complain again. This is for all mothers who struggle so hard.



Thanks! 
It's a challenging job. 
He77, being a WOMAN is a challenging job.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Miss Choc is as stunning as ever!


Thank you! 
But your new Cuir is a much happier bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Opening day approaches.
> Love baseball.
> I eat drippy snowcones at ballparks.
> And yell random things at scoreboards.
> 
> Could not resist this bag/wallet combination!
> 2-tone glove (kip) leather & colors match dog.
> View attachment 3600179
> 
> GAME:
> Can you find the hidden baseball symbols, in their designs?
> View attachment 3600180
> 
> View attachment 3600191
> 
> View attachment 3600199
> 
> View attachment 3600201
> 
> Play ball!


Best. Model. Ever.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia, what happened at France? Are you safe?

Murphy47 I love the bag! And the scarf. And your faceexpression is not grumpy.

Dear Ludmilla, I have a little something for you to chear you up:

http://www.stern.de/panorama/gesell...st-wegen-glockenspiel-am-rathaus-7320076.html

I am going to suummarize what the article is about for the others in the next post. Just for Ludmulla to have a good laugh without summing it up.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, no one was really hurt, they said.
> I live far from the place, but when we heard the news, everyone was scared, of course. Thank you for asking, Murphy...



Glad you are safe. 
The article said the explosion was in the north and I thought you lived towards the south. 
However, since most (50%) of Americans can't find their own country on a map, I wanted to check.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> More hugs from me. [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600384
> 
> This is what the warm mom is wearing today. Tuesday is was 65F. Yesterday is was 17F. Today it's 21F.
> Climate change SUCKS.


Love the bag and your face looks fine .  I wasn't aware of anything happening anywhere either.


----------



## millivanilli

So, here comes the summarize:

A vegan lady felt terribly disgusted or terrified (I really don't know it any more as I was laughing so hard that I cried) by  one of the songs the glockenspiel of the mincipal hall played, especially by one special sequence.
The song goes like that:


saying " fox you stole the goose, give it back again... give it back again, Otherwise the hunter gets you with his gun-gun-gun".

According to our newspapers the lady was so upset about the threat with the gun that she wanted the song to be erased from the songs...

and they did.


lord have mercy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> There is literally NOTHING about that in our news. What happened?


It was just an incident they said... Didn't make the news for long....


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> There is literally NOTHING about that in our news. What happened?




 Why oh why doesn't that surprise me. It took 3 days for our news to tell us about Tschernobyl,. I remember that vividly. Austria told us to stay inhouse and not to sit on the gras in the children news while German TV remained.. silent. 
An ataomic reactor exploded in France...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> It was just an incident they said... Didn't make the news for long....


It's a pitty that Englisch is not my native language as in German I would have answered- well that will be balanced by the half-life-period.

I am happy that you are safe.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you are safe.
> The article said the explosion was in the north and I thought you lived towards the south.
> However, since most (50%) of Americans can't find their own country on a map, I wanted to check.


I live in the South. The so called incident happened in the North West...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Why oh why doesn't that surprise me. It took 3 days for our news to tell us about Tschernobyl,. I remember that vividly. Austria told us to stay inhouse and not to sit on the gras in the children news while German TV remained.. silent.
> An ataomic reactor exploded in France...


And here, millivanilli, they told us the Tchernobyl cloud had stopped.... on our side of the boarder...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> And here, millivanilli, they told us the Tchernobyl cloud had stopped.... on our side of the boarder...




*speachless and that, folks, does not happen very often*


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for new bag & dog love, all
Should be interesting season.



Murphy47 said:


> More hugs from me. [emoji8][emoji8]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3600384
> 
> This is what the warm mom is wearing today. Tuesday is was 65F. Yesterday is was 17F. Today it's 21F.
> Climate change SUCKS.


+1 on the extreme temperature-waffling suckage.
Always admire your talent to combine bag charms.
Pom pom with scarf = incredible!
Ah, love that sophisticated bag.


Ludmilla said:


> A reactor exploded????
> Off to the newspapers....


I heard nothing, also.
Glad islanders are okay.
Guess I should surface--from my selfish pond o' bags & daffodils & whatnot--to breathe in some world news occasionally.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for new bag & dog love, all
> Should be interesting season.
> 
> 
> +1 on the extreme temperature-waffling suckage.
> Always admire your talent to combine bag charms.
> Pom pom with scarf = incredible!
> Ah, love that sophisticated bag.
> 
> I heard nothing, also.
> Glad islanders are okay.
> Guess I should surface--from my selfish pond o' bags & daffodils & whatnot--to breathe in some world news occasionally.



The news is overrated at the moment. 
Doesn't matter which side your on. 
If he's your guy, people are being mean to him. 
If he's not your guy, he's acting like a spoiled teenager. 
I would like all of them to grow up and return to running the country. 
Back to real issues: thanks for the bag love. 
Due to my extreme bad luck bag wise lately, I ordered the VB leather and have been extremely happy with it. The taupe color goes with so much. 
Love love love your runway model. Possibly bring him to next party at the Mackeral? Lots of love from the ladies and he can help corral the mole rats. [emoji106]
Yellow DOES seem to be an important color for accessories this spring. Saw 3 different bags in the color in InStyle magazine just now.


----------



## millivanilli

I do need something yellow. Pantone says the color 2017 will be a yellowish green, best to combine with yellow I think?

No comment in the news thing as it would get too political but I totally agree.


Murphy47 said:


> The news is overrated at the moment.
> Doesn't matter which side your on.
> If he's your guy, people are being mean to him.
> If he's not your guy, he's acting like a spoiled teenager.
> I would like all of them to grow up and return to running the country.
> Back to real issues: thanks for the bag love.
> Due to my extreme bad luck bag wise lately, I ordered the VB leather and have been extremely happy with it. The taupe color goes with so much.
> Love love love your runway model. Possibly bring him to next party at the Mackeral? Lots of love from the ladies and he can help corral the mole rats. [emoji106]
> Yellow DOES seem to be an important color for accessories this spring. Saw 3 different bags in the color in InStyle magazine just now.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> I do need something yellow. Pantone says the color 2017 will be a yellowish green, best to combine with yellow I think?
> 
> No comment in the news thing as it would get too political but I totally agree.



Yup. That's my only comment. 
Only surprise in the magazines so far is not as many florals as one usually sees.


----------



## Mariapia

I am looking at yellow bags now like everybody else on the Island, I am sure...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> And here, millivanilli, they told us the Tchernobyl cloud had stopped.... on our side of the boarder...


 This is funny somehow. Reminds me of my mother's after war stories when they told the children in school to hide under the heating and hold a newspaper over their heads against an atomic bomb.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is funny somehow. Reminds me of my mother's after war stories when they told the children in school to hide under the heating and hold a newspaper over their heads against an atomic bomb.



That is hilarious. 
Here we call it "duck and cover". 
The kids were supposed to hide under their desks with their hands over their heads. 
They used to show little films of everybody practicing. 
Admittedly the desks were sturdy, but let's get real here.


----------



## remainsilly

Am remembering South Park.
And the "duck & cover" video. To avoid flowing
lava. 


Murphy47 said:


> That is hilarious.
> Here we call it "duck and cover".
> The kids were supposed to hide under their desks with their hands over their heads.
> They used to show little films of everybody practicing.
> Admittedly the desks were sturdy, but let's get real here.


----------



## remainsilly

Yellow is a nice, happy color.
I notice, as economic times grow tougher, fashion colors seem to become brighter.

Except the 1980's. Blame those crazy colors/patterns/etc. on designers' cocaine use.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yellow is a nice, happy color.
> I notice, as economic times grow tougher, fashion colors seem to become brighter.
> 
> Except the 1980's. Blame those crazy colors/patterns/etc. on designers' cocaine use.



True. 
I do like neon. Even though it highlights my wrinkles these days. I wear it a lot in the summer when I have a tan.


----------



## remainsilly

I had neon orange puffer for awhile. Fun.
Then gave to needy kid. Who went nuts for it.

Cannot wear yellow myself.
I become, "Jaundice Woman--she of the sickly skin tone."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I had neon orange puffer for awhile. Fun.
> Then gave to needy kid. Who went nuts for it.
> 
> Cannot wear yellow myself.
> I become, "Jaundice Woman--she of the sickly skin tone."



Yup. Me too.
Yellow bags tempting me tho


----------



## remainsilly

Toy ball is yellow. 
Love chasing & chewing yellow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Now that I think of it I don't wear any yellow clothes. I'll have to broaden my horizons.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Now that I think of it I don't wear any yellow clothes. I'll have to broaden my horizons.


There are all sorts of yellow in fact, I am sure there is one for each of us....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> True.
> I do like neon. Even though it highlights my wrinkles these days. I wear it a lot in the summer when I have a tan.


 I have read somewhere that there are self tanning lotions , Murphy....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I had neon orange puffer for awhile. Fun.
> Then gave to needy kid. Who went nuts for it.
> 
> Cannot wear yellow myself.
> I become, "Jaundice Woman--she of the sickly skin tone."


How about a yellow dress with a floral print?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> How about a yellow dress with a floral print?


You may be psychic.
Only yellow item I own:


Brown-yellow works for me. 
Possibly.
If I squint & believe hard enough.￼

Do you wear yellow?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> You may be psychic.
> Only yellow item I own:
> View attachment 3601621
> 
> Brown-yellow works for me.
> Possibly.
> If I squint & believe hard enough.￼
> 
> Do you wear yellow?[/QUOTE
> 
> Bravo, bravo!
> Yellow is perfect with brown and green.
> I don't wear yellow but I used to have yellow sweaters and cardigans.
> Maybe, I should go shopping tomorrow. But I am not sure I will find something in that colour at this time of year.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have read somewhere that there are self tanning lotions , Murphy....



As I m a pasty faced white girl, I only end up orange.


----------



## Murphy47

Love Jones New York. Too bad they went broke.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Love Jones New York. Too bad they went broke.


Yes, own several items by them.
Tend to keep clothes for long time--yellow floral blouse is >7 years old.

Do you own anything yellow?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes, own several items by them.
> Tend to keep clothes for long time--yellow floral blouse is >7 years old.
> 
> Do you own anything yellow?



As a matter of fact I do. One tee shirt in a soft pastel yellow that I wear under a track suit. 
I have shirts 
in most colors to match whatever sports teams the girls might be playing on. 
I am in the process of updating the wardrobe as most of my clothes are from 2005, about when we moved in this house.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Love Jones New York. Too bad they went broke.



Really?!?!? I still have a heavy duty shearling coat from them hanging in the closet back from my uni day. It's very sturdy consider it's my plowing snow jacket. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

I have 2 yellow bags. None for the shirt. I don't look great in them and because of the political turmoil in the country in the last 5 years, I'm turned off by the color. But my 2 bags are very nice and I don't think I'll part with them. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> As a matter of fact I do. One tee shirt in a soft pastel yellow that I wear under a track suit.
> I have shirts
> in most colors to match whatever sports teams the girls might be playing on.
> I am in the process of updating the wardrobe as most of my clothes are from 2005, about when we moved in this house.



I should do the update for my closet, too. I know I hang on to my old clothes too much. I believe I'll shrink down and be able to wear them again. [emoji848] I guess it's not happening in this couple of years as long as I'll keep sneaking out of bed at 11 to chow down a slice of bread and chocolate and cheese. [emoji16] Oh... sometimes, it's fruits. [emoji28]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It was just an incident they said... Didn't make the news for long....



Uh. 
No one will mention it again til 3 eyed fish start showing up. Lol


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I should do the update for my closet, too. I know I hang on to my old clothes too much. I believe I'll shrink down and be able to wear them again. [emoji848] I guess it's not happening in this couple of years as long as I'll keep sneaking out of bed at 11 to chow down a slice of bread and chocolate and cheese. [emoji16] Oh... sometimes, it's fruits. [emoji28]



I have to eat something in the middle of the night too. Or the acid reflux keeps me up. 
Pain au chocolat is my current fav. S


----------



## msd_bags

My yellow bag by Furla. I have a few bright yellow blouses too. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

msd_bags said:


> My yellow bag by Furla. I have a few bright yellow blouses too. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3601828



Ooh. I forgot I have a yellow Furla wallet for spring. Yeah!


----------



## BigPurseSue

I LOVE the color yellow. This time of year when everything is gray and the world is covered with dirty snow the need for yellow is like a desperate physical need. One particularly bad depressing winter when I was a teenager my mom and I redecorated the entire living room in wall to wall yellow.  Yellow drapes. Yellow pillows. Yellow walls. Yellow furniture. Couches and chairs reupholstered in the brightest possible yellow. And then when summer finally came and sunshine was once again streaming into the room--super-bright late-afternoon western sunshine I might add--it was, well, pretty overwhelming. And I understood why decorators say that rooms flooded with late-afternoon sunshine should be decorated in cool colors.


----------



## millivanilli

I have yellow walls, does that count?


----------



## Mariapia

Here the decoration trend is.... grey walls....yellow or red cushions everywhere, "industrial" lamps, Scandinavian furniture. Minimalism and all.
Everywhere you go, you see those.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Here the decoration trend is.... grey walls....yellow or red cushions everywhere, "industrial" lamps, Scandinavian furniture. Minimalism and all.
> Everywhere you go, you see those.




*whining* yes aber but.... but... but... you are France! You are supposed to have those amazingly high attached doorknobs I was struggling with during my students exchange and those carpets and lavender and all that stuff?????


----------



## millivanilli

btw it's scandinavian over here too. Except for the fact, that we understand IKEA when saying scandinavian. Made me creating a new expression, Billybürger- hard to explain, but Ludmilla will understand and perhaps chime in.


----------



## Murphy47

My last house had a yellow kitchen. It was blinding when the sun hit it in the morning. 
This house had a yellow exterior when we bought it. 
It's now painted a lovely shade of Dorian Grey. (Couldn't resist the name). 
I love that yellow is so cheery, but it has to used sparingly. 
Currently I have used more soothing colors around the house. More mellow that way. 
The hipster trend is on fire here too. 
Everything looks like it belongs in a 1950's warehouse. 
Not very cozy.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My last house had a yellow kitchen. It was blinding when the sun hit it in the morning.
> This house had a yellow exterior when we bought it.
> It's now painted a lovely shade of Dorian Grey. (Couldn't resist the name).
> I love that yellow is so cheery, but it has to used sparingly.
> Currently I have used more soothing colors around the house. More mellow that way.
> The hipster trend is on fire here too.
> Everything looks like it belongs in a 1950's warehouse.
> Not very cozy.


It can be cozy if you had vintage accessories.. A friend of mine put a red coffee shop seat in his kitchen and it's amazing..He had seen one in a decoration magazine...Maybe I will find a pic...


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> My last house had a yellow kitchen. It was blinding when the sun hit it in the morning.
> This house had a yellow exterior when we bought it.
> It's now painted a lovely shade of Dorian Grey. (Couldn't resist the name).
> I love that yellow is so cheery, but it has to used sparingly.
> Currently I have used more soothing colors around the house. More mellow that way.
> The hipster trend is on fire here too.
> Everything looks like it belongs in a 1950's warehouse.
> Not very cozy.


Our first house had a bright yellow kitchen we used to call it "hurt your eyes yellow" haha!  Now our front porch and living room are like s mustard yellow. Not too bright and quite the neutral. 

What are everyone's Saturday plans?  I'm getting a manicure, go to the thrift and then Miss 10's basket ball game.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> It can be cozy if you had vintage accessories.. A friend of mine put a red coffee shop seat in his kitchen and it's amazing..He had seen one in a decoration magazine...Maybe I will find a pic...


Here is the pic of the red  seat he bought . His kitchen has grey cupboards and a wooden floor.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> *whining* yes aber but.... but... but... you are France! You are supposed to have those amazingly high attached doorknobs I was struggling with during my students exchange and those carpets and lavender and all that stuff?????


No no, that's finished, millivanilli...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3602240
> 
> Here is the pic of the red  seat he bought . His kitchen has grey cupboards and a wooden floor.



That looks perfect to me. Exactly the kind of thing I want in my kitchen!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Our first house had a bright yellow kitchen we used to call it "hurt your eyes yellow" haha!  Now our front porch and living room are like s mustard yellow. Not too bright and quite the neutral.
> 
> What are everyone's Saturday plans?  I'm getting a manicure, go to the thrift and then Miss 10's basket ball game.



Hardware store for a new microwave. This one lasted 5 whole months. Warrenty is useless. 
Laundry. Then pick up the younger one at the airport from a college visit.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> It can be cozy if you had vintage accessories.. A friend of mine put a red coffee shop seat in his kitchen and it's amazing..He had seen one in a decoration magazine...Maybe I will find a pic...




The house we sold to move here had a red kitchen. I still miss her dearly. She also had a gasoven which I miss even more dearly. I loved her to death. No she is in the hand of another family. I hope she is not sad that I left her. She was really a beauty. 

This one is white. Everytime I go into it (mind: this kitchen is an it not a she) I feel bored to death. Couldn't persuade my husband to remodel it as ... blablablaallllaaa you knwo blablablaaaa it is still good blablablablll it was extremely expensive (which the red one was not) blablablaaaa it suited blablablablllllaaaaa with a few new electric furnitures-.... blablablallllaaaa... and I had to choose between a fancy trip to Paris to buy a bag I always wanted or to pay for a new kitchen. We all know how this ended.

... I have slightly wired emotional attachings to kitchen...


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Hardware store for a new microwave. This one lasted 5 whole months. Warrenty is useless.
> Laundry. Then pick up the younger one at the airport from a college visit.




cooking in my white boring kitchen. *sigh*

Mariapia I am green with envy as your friend has a gas oven. Tell him never to let go.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> The house we sold to move here had a red kitchen. I still miss her dearly. She also had a gasoven which I miss even more dearly. I loved her to death. No she is in the hand of another family. I hope she is not sad that I left her. She was really a beauty.
> 
> This one is white. Everytime I go into it (mind: this kitchen is an it not a she) I feel bored to death. Couldn't persuade my husband to remodel it as ... blablablaallllaaa you knwo blablablaaaa it is still good blablablablll it was extremely expensive (which the red one was not) blablablaaaa it suited blablablablllllaaaaa with a few new electric furnitures-.... blablablallllaaaa... and I had to choose between a fancy trip to Paris to buy a bag I always wanted or to pay for a new kitchen. We all know how this ended.
> 
> ... I have slightly wired emotional attachings to kitchen...



Not weird. 
Where do you spend the most time?
Makes sense you would want it to suit your needs and taste.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> No no, that's finished, millivanilli...




oh (((((((((((( what a pitty. I liked it after I managed not to search for the doorknob way too low.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> cooking in my white boring kitchen. *sigh*
> 
> Mariapia I am green with envy as your friend has a gas oven. Tell him never to let go.



White kitchens are THE thing here. 
You can't turn on House Hunters but what that's all anyone wants. White.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Not weird.
> Where do you spend the most time?
> Makes sense you would want it to suit your needs and taste.




Thank you Murphy! This is what I am telling him all the time.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> White kitchens are THE thing here.
> You can't turn on House Hunters but what that's all anyone wants. White.




Really? I don't know, I am not so fond of white. You are always busy cleaning it as... cooking is a dirty job. And I don#t like the vibe of white kitchen also. But perhaps that's just me....


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Really? I don't know, I am not so fond of white. You are always busy cleaning it as... cooking is a dirty job. And I don#t like the vibe of white kitchen also. But perhaps that's just me....



These girls don't cook or they would know better. 
They just warm things up from the local deli.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Thank you Murphy! This is what I am telling him all the time.



Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Happy wife, happy life.




 You are SO right!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> These girls don't cook or they would know better.
> They just warm things up from the local deli.




ah ok, that explains a lot.

I'd be broken withing days if I'd order everything from delivery service or take away or Deli . How do they do that?


----------



## remainsilly

msd_bags said:


> My yellow bag by Furla. I have a few bright yellow blouses too. [emoji3]
> View attachment 3601828


This is gorgeous!


Murphy47 said:


> Ooh. I forgot I have a yellow Furla wallet for spring. Yeah!


Oh, yes! Your friend sent it last year? 
That is a nice yellow, too.


Mariapia said:


> Here the decoration trend is.... grey walls....yellow or red cushions everywhere, "industrial" lamps, Scandinavian furniture. Minimalism and all.
> Everywhere you go, you see those.


Grey walls seem unusual choice in France?


Tomsmom said:


> What are everyone's Saturday plans? I'm getting a manicure, go to the thrift and then Miss 10's basket ball g


I'm off to sell some books. 
Then maybe buy more books.￼


Murphy47 said:


> White kitchens are THE thing here.
> You can't turn on House Hunters but what that's all anyone wants. White.


I'm imagining white countertops.
Combined with my tendency to spill coffee.
Oh no.￼
---------------
Growing up, 1 of our houses had a yellow laundry room.
Which--oddly--flooded with ladybirds each Spring.
Either they multiplied inside the walls. Or found cracks to enter from garden.
But the effect of seeing swarms of red dots over yellow was amazing.
Also, took hours gently to sweep them away. Then put outside.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> The house we sold to move here had a red kitchen. I still miss her dearly. She also had a gasoven which I miss even more dearly. I loved her to death. No she is in the hand of another family. I hope she is not sad that I left her. She was really a beauty.
> 
> This one is white. Everytime I go into it (mind: this kitchen is an it not a she) I feel bored to death. Couldn't persuade my husband to remodel it as ... blablablaallllaaa you knwo blablablaaaa it is still good blablablablll it was extremely expensive (which the red one was not) blablablaaaa it suited blablablablllllaaaaa with a few new electric furnitures-.... blablablallllaaaa... and I had to choose between a fancy trip to Paris to buy a bag I always wanted or to pay for a new kitchen. We all know how this ended.
> 
> ... I have slightly wired emotional attachings to kitchen...


I understand you, millivanilli. Between a bag and a new kitchen, I wouldn't have hesitated either!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Really? I don't know, I am not so fond of white. You are always busy cleaning it as... cooking is a dirty job. And I don#t like the vibe of white kitchen also. But perhaps that's just me....


No more white around here,,, but grey grey grey...


----------



## remainsilly

I remember reading a poet's ramblings.(forget his name)
Believe he grew up in Arizona.
Anyway, his parents built home & hired labor to paint.
Many spoke Spanish. And poet's mother prided herself on knowing some Spanish.
(you sense the danger already, yes?)
She wanted yellow kitchen.
So told workers, "Limón."
Mexico's limón is a small, green lime.
So, the kitchen was acid green!
Poet said his mother kept that kitchen color for years--to remind how there's always more to learn.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Our first house had a bright yellow kitchen we used to call it "hurt your eyes yellow" haha!  Now our front porch and living room are like s mustard yellow. Not too bright and quite the neutral.
> 
> What are everyone's Saturday plans?  I'm getting a manicure, go to the thrift and then Miss 10's basket ball game.



Meeting in the morning, take DD to her classmate's birthday party, then another meeting in the evening. Lucky DH is around today so he can take her while I'm busy.


----------



## vink

I actually like white kitchen myself.  I grew up in a house with white kitchen. The floor was blue and all the cabinets are white with gray/lilac trim/handles. I'm obsess with cleanliness in the kitchen. We're in tropical so a clean kitchen is a must. Ants, cockroaches, flies, rats, and other pests will show up so fast if you ever left anything and I can't let that happen. So, for me, the white counter top is a must.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> I LOVE the color yellow. This time of year when everything is gray and the world is covered with dirty snow the need for yellow is like a desperate physical need.


For you￼From my garden.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> We're in tropical so a clean kitchen is a must. Ants, cockroaches, flies, rats, and other pests will show up so fast if you ever left anything and I can't let that happen.


When I lived tropical, let geckos live in house.
And kept uncooked rice in the salt shaker.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> When I lived tropical, let geckos live in house.
> And kept uncooked rice in the salt shaker.



Ha ha.. [emoji16] I have like the whole family living with us. This big one with blue and orange spots, right? They're quite a good housemates, I think. The smaller one isn't as much welcomed. They poop on stuff and I despise cleaning after them. [emoji31][emoji31][emoji31] 

I'm sure you have dry salt every time you want it. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> ah ok, that explains a lot.
> 
> I'd be broken withing days if I'd order everything from delivery service or take away or Deli . How do they do that?



They make too much money and have too little sense.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Interesting discussion about yellow clothes and bags. I have a yellow-golden cardigan. Yellow is a colour that does not do me any favors as I am pale.

I am totally in love with that red kitchen seat of Mariapia's friend... 

Did some house cleaning today. And some knitting. Trying to think about nothing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They make too much money and have too little sense.


Hihihi. Unfortunately there are many people with those two talents around.


----------



## remainsilly

The human does not understand "play time."


----------



## millivanilli

I guess if we had cockroaches here I'd be extremely into a clean kitchen.

I knocked my family off with crispy chicken. They ate too much thoug I told them only to take 5 little pieces to adapt. Well.... they didn't listen-. Now both lay on the couch, swearing never to eat that much again.

... I had 5 and can choose TV program now as they are too weak to argue. HAHA.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> For you￼From my garden.
> View attachment 3602276


Those are lovely!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Hihihi. Unfortunately there are many people with those two talents around.




word. !!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3602240
> 
> Here is the pic of the red  seat he bought . His kitchen has grey cupboards and a wooden floor.


I love this look!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> I guess if we had cockroaches here I'd be extremely into a clean kitchen.
> 
> I knocked my family off with crispy chicken. They ate too much thoug I told them only to take 5 little pieces to adapt. Well.... they didn't listen-. Now both lay on the couch, swearing never to eat that much again.
> 
> ... I had 5 and can choose TV program now as they are too weak to argue. HAHA.


Haha!  Enjoy the TV!


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> Haha!  Enjoy the TV!




Thank you dear tomsmom. Have you been at the thriftshop yet or is it too early where you live?  And the nailsaolon?How does that work with thriftshops? We don't have those, or do we Mariapia and Ludmilla?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear tomsmom. Have you been at the thriftshop yet or is it too early where you live?  And the nailsaolon?How does that work with thriftshops? We don't have those, or do we Mariapia and Ludmilla?


No real thrift shops in my city but...lots of nail salons...I never go there as I am not patient enough .
My Parisian friend told me that , in summer, she pays 40€ to have her toe nails done but that she only needs to go every three weeks. Might be different for finger nails, I think.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Interesting discussion about yellow clothes and bags. I have a yellow-golden cardigan. Yellow is a colour that does not do me any favors as I am pale.
> 
> I am totally in love with that red kitchen seat of Mariapia's friend...
> 
> Did some house cleaning today. And some knitting. Trying to think about nothing.


Cleaning and knitting are the best when we are under stress. So is reading police stories...or looking at bags on the Internet.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Cleaning and knitting are the best when we are under stress. So is reading police stories...or looking at bags on the Internet.




No thrift shop over here too....

You are right, those things are relaxing if under stress. And eating chocolate.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No real thrift shops in my city but...lots of nail salons...I never go there as I am not patient enough .
> My Parisian friend told me that , in summer, she pays 40€ to have her toe nails done but that she only needs to go every three weeks. Might be different for finger nails, I think.



My mom has manis every other week. Pedis once a month. 
Too much maintenance for me.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> For you￼From my garden.
> View attachment 3602276



Thank you, RemainSilly! They are beautiful and put a smile on my face this very gray day.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3602240
> 
> Here is the pic of the red  seat he bought . His kitchen has grey cupboards and a wooden floor.



Ooooh! That is perfect! That is the next kitchen I want!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear tomsmom. Have you been at the thriftshop yet or is it too early where you live?  And the nailsaolon?How does that work with thriftshops? We don't have those, or do we Mariapia and Ludmilla?



I did manage to get to the thrift shop around 11:30 am or so. The thrift shops here sell clothes, bags, shoes, towels, furniture, etc... that are all donated usually by an average person.  I've scored big at times other times...not so much lol. I love the thrill of the hunt when thrifting you never know what you'll find but it takes patience to go thru the racks and weed out things you don't like. It's not for everyone.

The nail salon is around the corner from where I live and I love having a gel manicure. The polish doesn't chip and usuallly lasts about 2 weeks.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> I guess if we had cockroaches here I'd be extremely into a clean kitchen.
> 
> I knocked my family off with crispy chicken. They ate too much thoug I told them only to take 5 little pieces to adapt. Well.... they didn't listen-. Now both lay on the couch, swearing never to eat that much again.
> 
> ... I had 5 and can choose TV program now as they are too weak to argue. HAHA.


Clever!


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3602359
> 
> The human does not understand "play time."



Humans are slow....


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear tomsmom. Have you been at the thriftshop yet or is it too early where you live?  And the nailsaolon?How does that work with thriftshops? We don't have those, or do we Mariapia and Ludmilla?


We do have thrift stores. But, many are run by the church. Around here we only have one second hand designer shop and the stuff they sell is from the 90ties.


Mariapia said:


> Cleaning and knitting are the best when we are under stress. So is reading police stories...or looking at bags on the Internet.



Hehehe. And reading police stories can give us great ideas how to deal with unpleasant people. 


Murphy47 said:


> My mom has manis every other week. Pedis once a month.
> Too much maintenance for me.



For me too.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My mom has manis every other week. Pedis once a month.
> Too much maintenance for me.


For me too, Murphy, but I always like it on other ladies. 
Ludmilla, we used to have three consignment stores... One... well you know what happened, Mr Goat closed his and disappeared with all the bags and clothes.
The other two have lovely items but not necessarily what you are looking for..


----------



## Ser

Carrying
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> Carrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]



Awesome color!
Perfect for a gloomy day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ser said:


> Carrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


What a great color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> For me too, Murphy, but I always like it on other ladies.
> Ludmilla, we used to have three consignment stores... One... well you know what happened, Mr Goat closed his and disappeared with all the bags and clothes.
> The other two have lovely items but not necessarily what you are looking for..


Ahh, good old Mr. Goat. We will never forget him. 



Ser said:


> Carrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


Cute bag and awesome colour. Happy anniversary, Ser.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My mom has manis every other week. Pedis once a month.
> Too much maintenance for me.


+1
Got used to keeping short/plain fingernails, for specific purpose, long ago.


Ser said:


> Carrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


Wow, 6 years! 
Great celebratory pink, against grey sky. Congrats.


Ludmilla said:


> Ahh, good old Mr. Goat. We will never forget him


These lives become FULL o' quirky characters, rarely forgotten.


----------



## remainsilly

Been considering idea, "What is rude?"
Fascinating to view as completely insulting, in some countries.
And realize Italians use missed calls as form of communication.
Whereas other nationalties find hang-up calls rude. And thumbs-up a fine gesture.
Good article about topic:
https://www.fluentin3months.com/strange-habits/
Makes "being offended" very confusing concept, imo


----------



## millivanilli

Great great GREAT pink. I am a hughe fan of aspinal of London and I love that bag. Happy anniversary!

Hahaa that "rude" thing. I came across it on another place at the TPF and decided not to discuss it any further as - as you mentioned before - it depends on the nationality what is seen as rude. Crossing a red light would really annoy people over here sometimes.  That hang up game is quite common over here too. I like it, it's practical, I do it sometimes too.

What did the rest of islander do for today? We have a romantic anniversary, intercultural studies and ...?

Ludmilla, here is the link to number one of the requested videos. I can't answer or write PMs. This week is about HTML HTML5 (which I am totally interested in as you know that barrierefreie Webseiten - thing) XML and so on. You have to pitch the lecturer sometimes to speed 1.3 as otherwise... *snoring*

Week 2, video 4 is: HTML in 27 minutes. Then you are done with HTML.

And the video for Android ist this one:
https://classroom.udacity.com/cours...oncepts/c2c15e7a-8c5b-457b-ae2b-ba26f31558cb#

(that is easy to do)
Java will be offered by Hasso Plattner, but as far as I can estimate the work load and the level of the videos it will be a very demanding training.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> Hahaa that "rude" thing. I came across it on another place at the TPF and decided not to discuss it any further as - as you mentioned before - it depends on the nationality what is seen as rude. Crossing a red light would really annoy people over here sometimes.  That hang up game is quite common over here too. I like it, it's practical, I do it sometimes too.
> 
> What did the rest of islander do for today? We have a romantic anniversary, intercultural studies and ...?


Yes. Gave up on that thread, too.
Too much, "Be yourself--but not like that."

Plans today are easy going. Finalizing some reservations & packing.
Plus drinking hot tea. And puttering in garden.

Romantic anniversary?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Gave up on that thread, too.
> Too much, "Be yourself--but not like that."
> 
> Plans today are easy going. Finalizing some reservations & packing.
> Plus drinking hot tea. And puttering in garden.
> 
> Romantic anniversary?



Ok so where you off too now?


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Great great GREAT pink. I am a hughe fan of aspinal of London and I love that bag. Happy anniversary!
> 
> Hahaa that "rude" thing. I came across it on another place at the TPF and decided not to discuss it any further as - as you mentioned before - it depends on the nationality what is seen as rude. Crossing a red light would really annoy people over here sometimes.  That hang up game is quite common over here too. I like it, it's practical, I do it sometimes too.
> 
> What did the rest of islander do for today? We have a romantic anniversary, intercultural studies and ...?
> 
> Ludmilla, here is the link to number one of the requested videos. I can't answer or write PMs. This week is about HTML HTML5 (which I am totally interested in as you know that barrierefreie Webseiten - thing) XML and so on. You have to pitch the lecturer sometimes to speed 1.3 as otherwise... *snoring*
> 
> Week 2, video 4 is: HTML in 27 minutes. Then you are done with HTML.
> 
> And the video for Android ist this one:
> https://classroom.udacity.com/cours...oncepts/c2c15e7a-8c5b-457b-ae2b-ba26f31558cb#
> 
> (that is easy to do)
> Java will be offered by Hasso Plattner, but as far as I can estimate the work load and the level of the videos it will be a very demanding training.


Happy anniversary!!


----------



## ElainePG

Ser said:


> Carrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]


Such a lovely color. Happy anniversary!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ser said:


> Carrying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3603211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my lovely pink Aspinal lottie bag to celebrate our 6 year anniversary!! It's raining and she just shrugs the rain off!! [emoji3] [emoji3]



What a beautiful bag! Heaven!


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Been considering idea, "What is rude?"
> Fascinating to view as completely insulting, in some countries.
> And realize Italians use missed calls as form of communication.
> Whereas other nationalties find hang-up calls rude. And thumbs-up a fine gesture.
> Good article about topic:
> https://www.fluentin3months.com/strange-habits/
> Makes "being offended" very confusing concept, imo



What a fascinating article! Thank you for posting it. As a middle-aged women sloshing about in the sweaty depths of menopause (I hope that's not too graphic) I want to move to Brazil where people will ask me if I'd like a shower whenever I walk into their house. On the other hand, that might be a nice custom to start here in the U.S....


----------



## BigPurseSue

DH is a member of a running club in which members occasionally don costumes and run through the streets shouting and dancing, stopping at houses along the route to drink beer and eat snacks. We were a host house this weekend. I think I'm going to avoid certain neighbors for a few days, the ones who never understand these things. Don't want to field questions about why there were mobs of drunken people in santa and clown costumes streaming into our garage.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> DH is a member of a running club in which members occasionally don costumes and run through the streets shouting and dancing, stopping at houses along the route to drink beer and eat snacks. We were a host house this weekend. I think I'm going to avoid certain neighbors for a few days, the ones who never understand these things. Don't want to field questions about why there were mobs of drunken people in santa and clown costumes streaming into our garage.



Oldest daughter runs. All of the runs have a theme. 
Her fav was the Disney Princess Run. 
This one occurred yesterday in various cities across 'murica 


Talk about avoiding the neighbors!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ok so where you off too now?


Vacation. 
Will be dog's 1st beach visit. 
My psychic abilities predict new car seat cover.￼ 

Also hoping to catch cirque du soleil show. When return.


BigPurseSue said:


> DH is a member of a running club in which members occasionally don costumes and run through the streets shouting and dancing, stopping at houses along the route to drink beer and eat snacks. We were a host house this weekend. I think I'm going to avoid certain neighbors for a few days, the ones who never understand these things. Don't want to field questions about why there were mobs of drunken people in santa and clown costumes streaming into our garage.


Omg, sounds fun!
Love to see costumed runs.
People seem to let loose & enjoy being silly so completely.
Nice.

We definitely need more ridiculous costumes cheering this grumpy world.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest daughter runs. All of the runs have a theme.
> Her fav was the Disney Princess Run.
> This one occurred yesterday in various cities across 'murica
> View attachment 3603629
> 
> Talk about avoiding the neighbors!



Oh what fun! Makes me want to take up running. Among the runners in our garage someone mentioned a runner friend with a closet devoted entirely to costumes for running. That's my kinda sport!  A Disney Princess theme you say? Yes, I like that.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh what fun! Makes me want to take up running. Among the runners in our garage someone mentioned a runner friend with a closet devoted entirely to costumes for running. That's my kinda sport!  A Disney Princess theme you say? Yes, I like that.



My fav was a guy that was Kronk from Emperors New Groove. He carried Yzma on his back the entire race.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Vacation.
> Will be dog's 1st beach visit.
> My psychic abilities predict new car seat cover.￼
> 
> Also hoping to catch cirque du soleil show. When return.
> 
> Omg, sounds fun!
> Love to see costumed runs.
> People seem to let loose & enjoy being silly so completely.
> Nice.
> 
> *We definitely need more ridiculous costumes cheering this grumpy world.*



We most definitely do!

Good luck on the dog beach visit! Our dogs have either loathed the beach or they live for it.

I've given up on the car seat covers. What I would really like is one of those grills police cars have separating the driver from the passengers. That way there would be fewer instances of dogs trying to climb over the seat to take over the wheel. Come on, I'm not that bad of a driver!


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> We most definitely do!
> 
> Good luck on the dog beach visit! Our dogs have either loathed the beach or they live for it.
> 
> I've given up on the car seat covers. What I would really like is one of those grills police cars have separating the driver from the passengers. That way there would be fewer instances of dogs trying to climb over the seat to take over the wheel. Come on, I'm not that bad of a driver!



Ask and you shall receive


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> My fav was a guy that was Kronk from Emperors New Groove. He carried Yzma on his back the entire race.



Oh that's funny! I hope Yzma was not played by a real person or else that must have been one strong dude.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Ask and you shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3604075



Oh yes! Yes! And it looks like it can be used to keep human back seat drivers under control too! <thumbs up!>


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh that's funny! I hope Yzma was not played by a real person or else that must have been one strong dude.



Had to look it up since DD didn't have her camera during the run.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Yesterday I watched a TV programme about inventors....
Did you know that smileys were invented by a former French journalist?
The first smiley appeared in the eighties. In a French newspaper to illustrate.... good news.
Today he and his son are traveling around the world to find new licencees.
They still get lots of royalties from toy or cap or tee-shirts makers but they get no money from the smileys the Internet sites use on smartphones . 
Much too complicated they said as no one would want to pay.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Yesterday I watched a TV programme about inventors....
> Did you know that smileys were invented by a former French journalist?
> The first smiley appeared in the eighties. In a French newspaper to illustrate.... good news.
> Today he and his son are traveling around the world to find new licencees.
> They still get lots of royalties from toy or cap or tee-shirts makers but they get no money from the smileys the Internet sites use on smartphones .
> Much too complicated they said as no one would want to pay.



Oh.... that sounds complicated. I learn something new today.


----------



## vink

DH enroll me for a run next month through the zoo. It's only a 4 km fun run and I'll do it with DD. I only hope I can catch up with her. [emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> DH enroll me for a run next month through the zoo. It's only a 4 km fun run and I'll do it with DD. I only hope I can catch up with her. [emoji28]


A 4 km run is not that difficult, Vink....
A little training ever day and you will catch up with DD....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Yesterday I watched a TV programme about inventors....
> Did you know that smileys were invented by a former French journalist?
> The first smiley appeared in the eighties. In a French newspaper to illustrate.... good news.
> Today he and his son are traveling around the world to find new licencees.
> They still get lots of royalties from toy or cap or tee-shirts makers but they get no money from the smileys the Internet sites use on smartphones .
> Much too complicated they said as no one would want to pay.


This is a nice story. It made me .


----------



## Ludmilla

Stressful


millivanilli said:


> Great great GREAT pink. I am a hughe fan of aspinal of London and I love that bag. Happy anniversary!
> 
> Hahaa that "rude" thing. I came across it on another place at the TPF and decided not to discuss it any further as - as you mentioned before - it depends on the nationality what is seen as rude. Crossing a red light would really annoy people over here sometimes.  That hang up game is quite common over here too. I like it, it's practical, I do it sometimes too.
> 
> What did the rest of islander do for today? We have a romantic anniversary, intercultural studies and ...?
> 
> Ludmilla, here is the link to number one of the requested videos. I can't answer or write PMs. This week is about HTML HTML5 (which I am totally interested in as you know that barrierefreie Webseiten - thing) XML and so on. You have to pitch the lecturer sometimes to speed 1.3 as otherwise... *snoring*
> 
> Week 2, video 4 is: HTML in 27 minutes. Then you are done with HTML.
> 
> And the video for Android ist this one:
> https://classroom.udacity.com/cours...oncepts/c2c15e7a-8c5b-457b-ae2b-ba26f31558cb#
> 
> (that is easy to do)
> Java will be offered by Hasso Plattner, but as far as I can estimate the work load and the level of the videos it will be a very demanding training.


Thank you! I will take a look at it.


----------



## Mariapia

I am back from the consignment store....
Here is what I have found, ladies.....


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Among the runners in our garage someone mentioned a runner friend with a closet devoted entirely to costumes for running.


I want to dig through this closet. So awesome.Bonus points, if includes feather boa.


Murphy47 said:


> My fav was a guy that was Kronk from Emperors New Groove. He carried Yzma on his back the entire race.


(Is it wrong, even with photo, have NO IDEA who are these characters?)


BigPurseSue said:


> Good luck on the dog beach visit! Our dogs have either loathed the beach or they live for it.


Thanks
Last dog was more prissy & clean--though huge animal. Not beach fan.
This dog is a slobbering rocket of joie de vivre. Should love rolling in fishy filth.￼
He has a new beach tote, from ll bean.
To haul food bowls, toys, brushes, etc.


(for whatever reason, keeps sneaking over to lick fabric...)


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Yesterday I watched a TV programme about inventors....
> Did you know that smileys were invented by a former French journalist?
> The first smiley appeared in the eighties. In a French newspaper to illustrate.... good news.
> Today he and his son are traveling around the world to find new licencees.
> They still get lots of royalties from toy or cap or tee-shirts makers but they get no money from the smileys the Internet sites use on smartphones .
> Much too complicated they said as no one would want to pay.


Very interesting information.Thank you!


vink said:


> DH enroll me for a run next month through the zoo. It's only a 4 km fun run and I'll do it with DD. I only hope I can catch up with her. [emoji28]


Good for you!  Will be great fun with DD.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3604426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back from the consignment store....
> Here is what I have found, ladies.....


Very nice leather! Such classy style--when bags were made to be bags, not awkward arm decorations.Great find.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I want to dig through this closet. So awesome.Bonus points, if includes feather boa.
> 
> (Is it wrong, even with photo, have NO IDEA who are these characters?)
> Thanks
> Last dog was more prissy & clean--though huge animal. Not beach fan.
> This dog is a slobbering rocket of joie de vivre. Should love rolling in fishy filth.￼
> He has a new beach tote, from ll bean.
> To haul food bowls, toys, brushes, etc.
> View attachment 3604463
> 
> (for whatever reason, keeps sneaking over to lick fabric...)
> 
> Very interesting information.Thank you!
> 
> Good for you!  Will be great fun with DD.
> 
> Very nice leather! Such classy style--when bags were made to be bags, not awkward arm decorations.Great find.


I am like your adorable dog, remainsilly, I love  the ll Bean tote. There was an article about it in a news magazine , but it's unavailable here..
Perfect for the beach but not only..


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I am like your adorable dog, remainsilly, I love  the ll Bean tote. There was an article about it in a news magazine , but it's unavailable here..
> Perfect for the beach but not only..


Thanks￼
Is 1st ll bean tote--thought would try.
Shown is large size, with zipper & long handles, navy.

Small or medium might be good handbag.
Especially adding embroidered monogram.
Sturdy things. But probably show dirt.

What did article say?


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I am like your adorable dog, remainsilly, I love  the ll Bean tote. There was an article about it in a news magazine , but it's unavailable here..
> Perfect for the beach but not only..




you asked you shall be heard_ they ship to EU
http://global.llbean.com/shop/Tote-Bags/677?&qs=3108121_&cvosrc=ppc.google.ll bean tote&cvo_crid=101666760605&Matchtype=e&gclid=CjwKEAiAz4XFBRCW87vj6-28uFMSJAAHeGZbQPV4KN0j1Wf-hJ50_UVBhVlBSakFv6_0Ntd-hNtRNxoCNmjw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

When I was working in Bozen (ah sorry it's Bolzano  in English) we always went to the beach every spare day. Italians have those bags for the beach, perhaps give them a try?

https://www.google.de/search?q=O+ba...7o3SAhXDjSwKHaMlAXoQ_AUICSgC&biw=1280&bih=694

The dog wasn't so into the beach?  Oh Perhaps it evolves. If not, send him to The Emmi, she'll motivate him.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I want to dig through this closet. So awesome.Bonus points, if includes feather boa.
> 
> (Is it wrong, even with photo, have NO IDEA who are these characters?)
> Thanks
> Last dog was more prissy & clean--though huge animal. Not beach fan.
> This dog is a slobbering rocket of joie de vivre. Should love rolling in fishy filth.￼
> He has a new beach tote, from ll bean.
> To haul food bowls, toys, brushes, etc.
> View attachment 3604463
> 
> (for whatever reason, keeps sneaking over to lick fabric...)
> 
> Very interesting information.Thank you!
> 
> Good for you!  Will be great fun with DD.
> 
> Very nice leather! Such classy style--when bags were made to be bags, not awkward arm decorations.Great find.


Beach tote looks great on dog. Love it!


----------



## millivanilli

wanna have costume runs over here too. Perhaps that would motivate me to start running again. I am still in christmas modus.

..

christmas 2003.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3604426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back from the consignment store....
> Here is what I have found, ladies.....


The green colour is great. What brand is this?


----------



## millivanilli

Ah THIS dog is into beaches. So he should meet The Emmi. I have no clue how to get them home but they'd have a blast.

@Mariapia : such a pretty pretty bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> you asked you shall be heard_ they ship to EU
> http://global.llbean.com/shop/Tote-Bags/677?&qs=3108121_&cvosrc=ppc.google.ll bean tote&cvo_crid=101666760605&Matchtype=e&gclid=CjwKEAiAz4XFBRCW87vj6-28uFMSJAAHeGZbQPV4KN0j1Wf-hJ50_UVBhVlBSakFv6_0Ntd-hNtRNxoCNmjw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> When I was working in Bozen (ah sorry it's Bolzano  in English) we always went to the beach every spare day. Italians have those bags for the beach, perhaps give them a try?
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=O+ba...7o3SAhXDjSwKHaMlAXoQ_AUICSgC&biw=1280&bih=694
> 
> The dog wasn't so into the beach?  Oh Perhaps it evolves. If not, send him to The Emmi, she'll motivate him.


Aw! The little ice bear at the beach!
Where did you go from Bozen? What beach?


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Aw! The little ice bear at the beach!
> Where did you go from Bozen? What beach?




Yeah well I am hessitating to admit that... but it was


Lignano


Sorry I know half of Germany and half of Austria is spending their vacations there and Gerhard Polt with man spricht Deutsch was there also but... it's "near" (at least the nearest I know to Bozen) and dogs are allowed and... well let's face the ugly truth: I am not half as civilized well bred and well mannered as I wish I'd be.


----------



## millivanilli

ok, ok ok I'll admit the whole truth:

I am still going there.

BUT it's still near and dogs are allowed and Noventa di Piave is in the near and... I won't say anything any more.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Is 1st ll bean tote--thought would try.
> Shown is large size, with zipper & long handles, navy.
> 
> Small or medium might be good handbag.
> Especially adding embroidered monogram.
> Sturdy things. But probably show dirt.
> 
> What did article say?


It said the bag was made in the USA and that the brand was very popular...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> you asked you shall be heard_ they ship to EU
> http://global.llbean.com/shop/Tote-Bags/677?&qs=3108121_&cvosrc=ppc.google.ll bean tote&cvo_crid=101666760605&Matchtype=e&gclid=CjwKEAiAz4XFBRCW87vj6-28uFMSJAAHeGZbQPV4KN0j1Wf-hJ50_UVBhVlBSakFv6_0Ntd-hNtRNxoCNmjw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds
> 
> When I was working in Bozen (ah sorry it's Bolzano  in English) we always went to the beach every spare day. Italians have those bags for the beach, perhaps give them a try?
> 
> https://www.google.de/search?q=O+ba...7o3SAhXDjSwKHaMlAXoQ_AUICSgC&biw=1280&bih=694
> 
> The dog wasn't so into the beach?  Oh Perhaps it evolves. If not, send him to The Emmi, she'll motivate him.


Thanks millivanilli! I had a very bad experience after I ordered a leather conditioner from the US..
Though it was only $14 and $14 for shipping which I had paid when ordering, UPS sent me a €40 bill....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The green colour is great. What brand is this?


Valentino Garavani!
I love green bags....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3604426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back from the consignment store....
> Here is what I have found, ladies.....


Love the bag!


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3604426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back from the consignment store....
> Here is what I have found, ladies.....


Ooh... I really like this! You did great! 
The color is fantastic, and the leather look sooooo shiny! Any idea what brand it is? What's the lining like?
ETA: I see that you answered about the brand. Great score!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> ok, ok ok I'll admit the whole truth:
> 
> I am still going there.
> 
> BUT it's still near and dogs are allowed and Noventa di Piave is in the near and... I won't say anything any more.


Aaah. Don't worry! The other half of Germany is at lake Garda (not really a beach, I know) 


Mariapia said:


> Valentino Garavani!
> I love green bags....


Don't know the brand, but will take a look at it.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Valentino Garavani!
> I love green bags....




WHAT a find!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aaah. Don't worry! The other half of Germany is at lake Garda (not really a beach, I know)
> 
> Don't know the brand, but will take a look at it.


You know the brand, Ludmilla. 
It's Valentino Garavani. Valentino in fact.... 
Here you can find "Valentino" on numerous market stalls. They are made of synthetic leather.
The use of the last name ( Garavani) means it's the high end designer...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> WHAT a find!


Yes, millivanilli. What I am going to do, now, is find a strap to carry It crossbody...
I would like to get one like the famous Fendi straps but a lot cheaper....


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> Ooh... I really like this! You did great!
> The color is fantastic, and the leather look sooooo shiny! Any idea what brand it is? What's the lining like?
> ETA: I see that you answered about the brand. Great score!


I took a picture of the back, Elaine. 
It's beautifully handstiched....


----------



## millivanilli

ahahaaa wait I saw some.


http://www.ndvproject.it/

https://www.lodenfrey.com/Designer/NDV-Project/

Schulterriemen means shoulder strap, sorry I found the website only to be in German


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ahahaaa wait I saw some.
> 
> 
> http://www.ndvproject.it/
> 
> https://www.lodenfrey.com/Designer/NDV-Project/
> 
> Schulterriemen means shoulder strap, sorry I found the website only to be in German


Thank you for the links, millivanilli. 
I have just had a look and need to know how it works. 
I think what I could do is find a Longchamp neo in  khaki ( or any other brand in that colour) and use the strap on my Valentino.... Two birds with a stone, they say...


----------



## remainsilly

I own valentino guitar strap. Nice, imo. 
Often use it on mulberry tricolor primrose, shown below.
But, not today.
Today we are in Valentine mode.


Dog swears that candy box opened itself mysteriously.
Lesson #87612--dogs lie.


----------



## NY2005

remainsilly said:


> I own valentino guitar strap. Nice, imo.
> Often use it on mulberry tricolor primrose, shown below.
> But, not today.
> Today we are in Valentine mode.
> View attachment 3605531
> 
> Dog swears that candy box opened itself mysteriously.
> Lesson #87612--dogs lie.



Fabulous pic. Good to 'see' you. Happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> I own valentino guitar strap. Nice, imo.
> Often use it on mulberry tricolor primrose, shown below.
> But, not today.
> Today we are in Valentine mode.
> View attachment 3605531
> 
> Dog swears that candy box opened itself mysteriously.
> Lesson #87612--dogs lie.


Love the look on your dogs face, priceless, lol !


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I own valentino guitar strap. Nice, imo.
> Often use it on mulberry tricolor primrose, shown below.
> But, not today.
> Today we are in Valentine mode.
> View attachment 3605531
> 
> Dog swears that candy box opened itself mysteriously.
> Lesson #87612--dogs lie.


A Valentino guitar strap? Lucky you! 
They are lovely!
And your dog... I keep looking at him in awe...


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I own valentino guitar strap. Nice, imo.
> Often use it on mulberry tricolor primrose, shown below.
> But, not today.
> Today we are in Valentine mode.
> View attachment 3605531
> 
> Dog swears that candy box opened itself mysteriously.
> Lesson #87612--dogs lie.


Wow... I would say you are in MAJOR Valentine's Day mode, RS! Enjoy your day! Romantic dinner tonight?


----------



## remainsilly

NY2005 said:


> Fabulous pic. Good to 'see' you. Happy Valentine's Day.


Hi, NY2005Thanks. Glad you stopped by.


Mariapia said:


> A Valentino guitar strap? Lucky you!
> They are lovely!
> And your dog... I keep looking at him in awe...


ThanksHave a_nimali fantastici _strap.
Past pic, with same bag:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mod-shot-primrose-valentino-strap-jpg.3468326/
Am certain your green bag needs one. 


ElainePG said:


> Wow... I would say you are in MAJOR Valentine's Day mode, RS! Enjoy your day! Romantic dinner tonight?


ThanksUnsure about dinner.
Do you & hubbie celebrate with a dinner?

Met children in discount store. Who hid between boxes on lower shelves. Trying to scare me.
Then were upset, when I laughed & wasn't scared.
There's a huge life lesson in there somewhere, am sure...
Perhaps avoided being on youtube


Tomsmom said:


> Love the look on your dogs face, priceless, lol !


Thanks
The facial expressions are his superpower.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> ThanksUnsure about dinner.
> Do you & hubbie celebrate with a dinner?


Poor me, DH is out of town at a workshop all week.
So dinner is a solo event.
BUT... found a love poem and valentine hidden under the dinner plates this morning (with an email instructing me to look for it there).
And I've been getting romantic emails and phone calls since Sunday.
So I'm not complaining.
Besides, this is giving me time to clean out closets, which tends to freak out DH but pleases me greatly.
Not HIS closets, mind you. That would be rude.  
But the medicine cabinet and pantry are looking much tidier, with plenty of free space. And I have two (count 'em!) bags of clothes which are too large for me, waiting to go to the thrift shop tomorrow. Feeling quite smug about this.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Poor me, DH is out of town at a workshop all week.
> So dinner is a solo event.
> BUT... found a love poem and valentine hidden under the dinner plates this morning (with an email instructing me to look for it there).
> And I've been getting romantic emails and phone calls since Sunday.
> So I'm not complaining.
> Besides, this is giving me time to clean out closets, which tends to freak out DH but pleases me greatly.
> Not HIS closets, mind you. That would be rude.
> But the medicine cabinet and pantry are looking much tidier, with plenty of free space. And I have two (count 'em!) bags of clothes which are too large for me, waiting to go to the thrift shop tomorrow. Feeling quite smug about this.



Sounds like a lovely day! 
What a treat from your DH. 
DH off to work, oldest DD out with boyfriend and youngest DD at Guard practice. 
Sole possession of remote. Watching Bones. 
Took mom out for shopping/lunch as usual for Tuesday. 
Will enjoy new book before bed. 
All in all a very nice day.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> I want to dig through this closet. So awesome.Bonus points, if includes feather boa.
> 
> (Is it wrong, even with photo, have NO IDEA who are these characters?)
> Thanks
> Last dog was more prissy & clean--though huge animal. Not beach fan.
> This dog is a slobbering rocket of joie de vivre. Should love rolling in fishy filth.￼
> He has a new beach tote, from ll bean.
> To haul food bowls, toys, brushes, etc.
> View attachment 3604463
> 
> (for whatever reason, keeps sneaking over to lick fabric...)
> 
> Very interesting information.Thank you!
> 
> Good for you!  Will be great fun with DD.
> 
> Very nice leather! Such classy style--when bags were made to be bags, not awkward arm decorations.Great find.



I love LL.Bean bags! I have one of their canvas dog treat bags which is probably the most over-engineered dog treat sack ever made. It has an internal draw-string, nylon lining, various clips and elastic loops so you can hang it from a belt, clip it to your shirt, hang it on your purse, whatever. I don't know whether they still make them, but here's one pictured on ebay:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-L-L-Bea...750631?hash=item43fdcb0927:g:mN8AAOSw5cNYiPZm
I sometimes use it for carrying a small water bottle when I'm hiking or working outside, although I'm sure the dogs would prefer I use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## Mariapia

ElainePG said:


> Poor me, DH is out of town at a workshop all week.
> So dinner is a solo event.
> BUT... found a love poem and valentine hidden under the dinner plates this morning (with an email instructing me to look for it there).
> And I've been getting romantic emails and phone calls since Sunday.
> So I'm not complaining.
> Besides, this is giving me time to clean out closets, which tends to freak out DH but pleases me greatly.
> Not HIS closets, mind you. That would be rude.
> But the medicine cabinet and pantry are looking much tidier, with plenty of free space. And I have two (count 'em!) bags of clothes which are too large for me, waiting to go to the thrift shop tomorrow. Feeling quite smug about this.


Wow! What a lovely husband, Elaine!
Cleaning out is excellent! It makes me a lot of good ...
And you have more space now... Marie Kondo's best selling book is all about that...


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies! 
Found a guitar strap on Etsy. The lady is in the U.K. 
Only trouble is that I would have to use PayPal which I don't have..
A little reluctant to open an account.
Paranoid is my second name....
Today, I am taking out my Sonia Rykiel Charming Line bag.
A little heavy, I know....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3606192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Found a guitar strap on Etsy. The lady is in the U.K.
> Only trouble is that I would have to use PayPal which I don't have..
> A little reluctant to open an account.
> Paranoid is my second name....
> Today, I am taking out my Sonia Rykiel Charming Line bag.
> A little heavy, I know....



Lovely bag!
Never had any problems with PayPal. Simple to open. Wouldn't shop on the bay or Etsy without it.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Poor me, DH is out of town at a workshop all week.
> So dinner is a solo event.
> BUT... found a love poem and valentine hidden under the dinner plates this morning (with an email instructing me to look for it there).
> And I've been getting romantic emails and phone calls since Sunday.
> So I'm not complaining.
> Besides, this is giving me time to clean out closets, which tends to freak out DH but pleases me greatly.
> Not HIS closets, mind you. That would be rude.
> But the medicine cabinet and pantry are looking much tidier, with plenty of free space. And I have two (count 'em!) bags of clothes which are too large for me, waiting to go to the thrift shop tomorrow. Feeling quite smug about this.


Wow! This is an AMAZING Valentines Day!
Sooooo romantic, the hidden notes.
Cleaning out is very healing to soul, imo.


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a lovely day!
> What a treat from your DH.
> DH off to work, oldest DD out with boyfriend and youngest DD at Guard practice.
> Sole possession of remote. Watching Bones.
> Took mom out for shopping/lunch as usual for Tuesday.
> Will enjoy new book before bed.
> All in all a very nice day.


New books are the best.
Sounds lovely, calm day. Also the best.


BigPurseSue said:


> I love LL.Bean bags! I have one of their canvas dog treat bags which is probably the most over-engineered dog treat sack ever made. It has an internal draw-string, nylon lining, various clips and elastic loops so you can hang it from a belt, clip it to your shirt, hang it on your purse, whatever. I don't know whether they still make them, but here's one pictured on ebay:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-L-L-Bea...750631?hash=item43fdcb0927:g:mN8AAOSw5cNYiPZm
> I sometimes use it for carrying a small water bottle when I'm hiking or working outside, although I'm sure the dogs would prefer I use it for its intended purpose.


What a cool pouch!
I have something much crappier & cheaper looking--poor dog, such unfashionable treating.￼￼
Water bottle toting = great idea!

Ll bean begins to impress me quite a bit...


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3606192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Found a guitar strap on Etsy. The lady is in the U.K.
> Only trouble is that I would have to use PayPal which I don't have..
> A little reluctant to open an account.
> Paranoid is my second name....
> Today, I am taking out my Sonia Rykiel Charming Line bag.
> A little heavy, I know....


Great bag choice. Heavy is nicer in cold weather.
Gives comfort.￼

Sometimes, do not need paypal _account_ to pay through it.
Will be button. Then enter information, for 1 transaction.
Unsure about etsy, as refuse to use--often vendors have off-etsy websites, too.

Guitar strap.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wow! This is an AMAZING Valentines Day!
> Sooooo romantic, the hidden notes.
> Cleaning out is very healing to soul, imo.
> 
> New books are the best.
> Sounds lovely, calm day. Also the best.
> 
> What a cool pouch!
> I have something much crappier & cheaper looking--poor dog, such unfashionable treating.￼￼
> Water bottle toting = great idea!
> 
> Ll bean begins to impress me quite a bit...
> 
> Great bag choice. Heavy is nicer in cold weather.
> Gives comfort.￼
> 
> Sometimes, do not need paypal _account_ to pay through it.
> Will be button. Then enter information, for 1 transaction.
> Unsure about etsy, as refuse to use--often vendors have off-etsy websites, too.
> 
> Guitar strap.



Ordered red eyeshadow from Etsy once for DD guard performance. 
No problems with transaction. 
 And from Russia though so I always worried about radiation. 
Oldest DD orders from there frequently. No problems so far.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Wow! This is an AMAZING Valentines Day!
> Sooooo romantic, the hidden notes.
> Cleaning out is very healing to soul, imo.
> 
> New books are the best.
> Sounds lovely, calm day. Also the best.
> 
> What a cool pouch!
> I have something much crappier & cheaper looking--poor dog, such unfashionable treating.￼￼
> Water bottle toting = great idea!
> 
> Ll bean begins to impress me quite a bit...
> 
> Great bag choice. Heavy is nicer in cold weather.
> Gives comfort.￼
> 
> Sometimes, do not need paypal _account_ to pay through it.
> Will be button. Then enter information, for 1 transaction.
> Unsure about etsy, as refuse to use--often vendors have off-etsy websites, too.
> 
> Guitar strap.


I have seen a funny guitar strap on Amazon....One with cartoon characters..
But... it's a real guitar strap... How can I use it for a bag? I mean the ends are different. Completely lost here...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have seen a funny guitar strap on Amazon....One with cartoon characters..
> But... it's a real guitar strap... How can I use it for a bag? I mean the ends are different. Completely lost here...



If you are handy you can buy the fasteners at a craft store and DIY. 
Otherwise check major department stores, they are really hot right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ordered red eyeshadow from Etsy once for DD guard performance.
> No problems with transaction.
> And from Russia though so I always worried about radiation.
> Oldest DD orders from there frequently. No problems so far.


I used to have a PP account, then read some people had been scammed  ( fake PP site) and I  became totally paranoid... 
Should get hypnosis sessions to get rid of my numerous phobias..


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> If you are handy you can buy the fasteners at a craft store and DIY.
> Otherwise check major department stores, they are really hot right now.


They are not hot here, Murphy....
There is a lady in town who works on leather. 
The shop is closed on Wednesday afternoons.
I will go tomorrow and ask her if she can change a guitar strap into a bag strap.
Fashion is a full time job...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I have seen a funny guitar strap on Amazon....One with cartoon characters..
> But... it's a real guitar strap... How can I use it for a bag? I mean the ends are different. Completely lost here...


Carabiner clips. Available many colors/sizes.
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71Q4VwUdBxL._SX355_.jpg
Also use them to attach my valentino strap to bags without strap fastener hardware.
As bayswater:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/nvt-bays-hack-with-valentino-strap_resized_2-jpg.3469842/


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> They are not hot here, Murphy....
> There is a lady in town who works on leather.
> The shop is closed on Wednesday afternoons.
> I will go tomorrow and ask her if she can change a guitar strap into a bag strap.
> Fashion is a full time job...



Too true. And a costly one at that.


----------



## Tomsmom

ElainePG said:


> Poor me, DH is out of town at a workshop all week.
> So dinner is a solo event.
> BUT... found a love poem and valentine hidden under the dinner plates this morning (with an email instructing me to look for it there).
> And I've been getting romantic emails and phone calls since Sunday.
> So I'm not complaining.
> Besides, this is giving me time to clean out closets, which tends to freak out DH but pleases me greatly.
> Not HIS closets, mind you. That would be rude.
> But the medicine cabinet and pantry are looking much tidier, with plenty of free space. And I have two (count 'em!) bags of clothes which are too large for me, waiting to go to the thrift shop tomorrow. Feeling quite smug about this.


Aww that was so sweet of your dh!  And that's great you were able to clean and organize so much !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You know the brand, Ludmilla.
> It's Valentino Garavani. Valentino in fact....
> Here you can find "Valentino" on numerous market stalls. They are made of synthetic leather.
> The use of the last name ( Garavani) means it's the high end designer...



This was a major oooooops-question from my side.....



remainsilly said:


> I own valentino guitar strap. Nice, imo.
> Often use it on mulberry tricolor primrose, shown below.
> But, not today.
> Today we are in Valentine mode.
> View attachment 3605531
> 
> Dog swears that candy box opened itself mysteriously.
> Lesson #87612--dogs lie.



Awwww. Hope you had a great Valentines Day yesterday! Dog is lovely as always. 



remainsilly said:


> Hi, NY2005Thanks. Glad you stopped by.
> 
> ThanksHave a_nimali fantastici _strap.
> Past pic, with same bag:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mod-shot-primrose-valentino-strap-jpg.3468326/
> Am certain your green bag needs one.
> 
> ThanksUnsure about dinner.
> Do you & hubbie celebrate with a dinner?
> 
> Met children in discount store. Who hid between boxes on lower shelves. Trying to scare me.
> Then were upset, when I laughed & wasn't scared.
> There's a huge life lesson in there somewhere, am sure...
> Perhaps avoided being on youtube
> Thanks
> The facial expressions are his superpower.



Hehehehe. I did something similar with children once. I was walking on the sidewalk and saw them hiding behind a wall. As soon as I saw them I knew that they want to scare me. So, when I was near them I cried "booooo" and scared them immensely.


----------



## vink

RemainSilly - I'm glad he hasn't chewed up any yet. Tell him it could cost him his life! Bad bad bad dog! (His face is so adorable [emoji7]) 

Elaine - your DH is super sweet. And I'm sure he'll be surprised. [emoji6] 


I like LLBeans boat and tote, too! Medium size with original handles and zip top is my favorite. Although, sometimes, I start to wonder if I should try the longer handles ones. [emoji848]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Carabiner clips. Available many colors/sizes.
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/71Q4VwUdBxL._SX355_.jpg
> Also use them to attach my valentino strap to bags without strap fastener hardware.
> As bayswater:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/nvt-bays-hack-with-valentino-strap_resized_2-jpg.3469842/


Amazing, remainsilly!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Awwww. Hope you had a great Valentines Day yesterday! Dog is lovely as always.
> 
> Hehehehe. I did something similar with children once. I was walking on the sidewalk and saw them hiding behind a wall. As soon as I saw them I knew that they want to scare me. So, when I was near them I cried "booooo" and scared them immensely.


Hope you enjoyed day, too.￼

Scaring the children--awesome!
Will remember, for next time.


vink said:


> RemainSilly - I'm glad he hasn't chewed up any yet. Tell him it could cost him his life! Bad bad bad dog! (His fac


Thanks￼
He REALLY wanted yesterday's chocolate.
But settled for breaking screen door today. Because, omg, other wildlife disrespecting HIS yard. 

Think ll bean totes look nicer with normal handle length.
But shoulder carry soooooo helpful.


----------



## remainsilly

Baseballism whurlitzer bag/wallet today.
Yes, Flash the spy bear attached with garden twine.￼￼ Tragic.
(Hoping to substitute with leather baseball glove lace, or similar. Soon.)

Irony = stranger(girl) stopped to say, "I like your style. You look cool!"
Twine & all.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3606601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer bag/wallet today.
> Yes, Flash the spy bear attached with garden twine.￼￼ Tragic.
> (Hoping to substitute with leather baseball glove lace, or similar. Soon.)
> 
> Irony = stranger(girl) stopped to say, "I like your style. You look cool!"
> Twine & all.


That's awesome to get a compliment like that!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed out of my Dooney and Bourke Flo into MBMJ I think the name is  Francine I do know the color is "cement"


----------



## Tomsmom

One more pic this is Lola the younger of our 2 dogs. She's still a puppy not a year old yet.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3606841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out of my Dooney and Bourke Flo into MBMJ I think the name is  Francine I do know the color is "cement"



Love the color! 
Actually all shades of "griege".


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3606854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more pic this is Lola the younger of our 2 dogs. She's still a puppy not a year old yet.



Love the look! 
"Mom, where's my dinner?"


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a lovely husband, Elaine!
> Cleaning out is excellent! It makes me a lot of good ...
> And you have more space now... Marie Kondo's best selling book is all about that...


Yes, I read her book last year and I've been emptying closets and rearranging drawers ever since! It was a life-changer for me!


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> Aww that was so sweet of your dh!  And that's great you were able to clean and organize so much !


Yes, I was so happy today bringing two bags of clothes to the thrift shop! They were glad to receive my things, and I was glad to have them out of my closet... everyone was a winner!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Yes, I was so happy today bringing two bags of clothes to the thrift shop! They were glad to receive my things, and I was glad to have them out of my closet... everyone was a winner!



One of the best feelings!


----------



## Murphy47

Inspired by all the closet cleaning going on, I dove into the handbag closet and put 10 items up for sale. 
Then whilst flipping channels, I found some old What Not to Wear reruns, some of which I had never seen. Been a good day!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> I used to have a PP account, then read some people had been scammed  ( fake PP site) and I  became totally paranoid...
> Should get hypnosis sessions to get rid of my numerous phobias..



 I'll go with you to the hypnotist as I could use a few sessions too.  

PP does have _notoriously _bad security, you are right about that. But so long as you stick to linking a credit card with online buying protection to your PP account you should be protected. I won't link a bank account to PP, and even my bank advises customers to avoid doing that. I know some who have a special bank account they use exclusively for PP transactions, one far from their other accounts.

I have a special credit card with a limit under $1K that I use exclusively for PP and other online transactions. You can call me paranoid, but that card's been hacked numerous times.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3606841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out of my Dooney and Bourke Flo into MBMJ I think the name is  Francine I do know the color is "cement"





Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3606854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more pic this is Lola the younger of our 2 dogs. She's still a puppy not a year old yet.


You're feeding my grey-bag-wanting monster.￼
And those puppy ears!Adorable.


----------



## remainsilly

Twine replaced with paracord.
May not look as cool, but bear will not fall off.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> I'll go with you to the hypnotist as I could use a few sessions too.
> 
> PP does have _notoriously _bad security, you are right about that. But so long as you stick to linking a credit card with online buying protection to your PP account you should be protected. I won't link a bank account to PP, and even my bank advises customers to avoid doing that. I know some who have a special bank account they use exclusively for PP transactions, one far from their other accounts.
> 
> I have a special credit card with a limit under $1K that I use exclusively for PP and other online transactions. You can call me paranoid, but that card's been hacked numerous times.


Oh dear! 
I remember a time when there was no Internet...
I booked hotel rooms by phoning the hotels and giving  my credit card number to the receptionists.
Nothing bad ever happened but now, whenever I use my credit card I am scared of fake sites or hackers.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3607066
> 
> Twine replaced with paracord.
> May not look as cool, but bear will not fall off.


Wonderful idea, remainsilly!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love the color!
> Actually all shades of "griege".


Wow, now we have another star on the Island, Tomsmom!
What an adorable puppy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wow, now we have another star on the Island, Tomsmom!
> What an adorable puppy!


Thank you !


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I remember a time when there was no Internet...
> I booked hotel rooms by phoning the hotels and giving  my credit card number to the receptionists.
> Nothing bad ever happened but now, whenever I use my credit card I am scared of fake sites or hackers.



My Mom STILL does that. Especially when traveling overseas. 
She like the personal touch. Plus, upgrades are easier to come by if they know you.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow, now we have another star on the Island, Tomsmom!
> What an adorable puppy!



We should definitely include these cute pooches in our next Mackeral celebration.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We should definitely include these cute pooches in our next Mackeral celebration.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


>



The essential doggie mask
	

		
			
		

		
	



Hats for us ( bonus points as is craft and costume)


Playlist
When the Saints go Marching In
Let's Get it Started- Black Eyed Peas
Bailamos- Enrique Iglesias
Dancing Queen - ABBA
Copacabana - Barry Manilow
Believe- Cher


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> The essential doggie mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607312
> 
> Hats for us ( bonus points as is craft and costume)
> View attachment 3607313
> 
> Playlist
> When the Saints go Marching In
> Let's Get it Started- Black Eyed Peas
> Bailamos- Enrique Iglesias
> Dancing Queen - ABBA
> Copacabana - Barry Manilow
> Believe- Cher


I love it rofl !!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Nothing bad ever happened but now, whenever I use my credit card I am scared of fake sites or hackers.


So true.
As we remove human interaction from processes, removes intuition & common sense.
Which cut down on a lot of scams & crime in past.
When someone thought, "That doesn't seem right. Let's not approve that."


Murphy47 said:


> The essential doggie mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607312
> 
> Hats for us ( bonus points as is craft and costume)
> View attachment 3607313
> 
> Playlist
> When the Saints go Marching In
> Let's Get it Started- Black Eyed Peas
> Bailamos- Enrique Iglesias
> Dancing Queen - ABBA
> Copacabana - Barry Manilow
> Believe- Cher


Fantastic!
My dog would eat mardi gras beads, rather than toss them to pretty girls.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So true.
> As we remove human interaction from processes, removes intuition & common sense.
> Which cut down on a lot of scams & crime in past.
> When someone thought, "That doesn't seem right. Let's not approve that."
> 
> Fantastic!
> My dog would eat mardi gras beads, rather than toss them to pretty girls.



Doggies do that. That's why I didn't mention them. 
In Mobile ( the original home of  Mardi Gras) some Krewes toss Moon Pies. 
Maybe those and doggie jerky would be acceptable substitutes?


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> The essential doggie mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607312
> 
> Hats for us ( bonus points as is craft and costume)
> View attachment 3607313
> 
> Playlist
> When the Saints go Marching In
> Let's Get it Started- Black Eyed Peas
> Bailamos- Enrique Iglesias
> Dancing Queen - ABBA
> Copacabana - Barry Manilow
> Believe- Cher



The list is great! I need my dancing costume! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> The list is great! I need my dancing costume! [emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126][emoji126]



I am so there!
Anyone hear from Ludmilla lately?


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I remember a time when there was no Internet...
> I booked hotel rooms by phoning the hotels and giving  my credit card number to the receptionists.
> Nothing bad ever happened but now, whenever I use my credit card I am scared of fake sites or hackers.



I worked in a department store when credit cards were first becoming popular. (Yes I am that old, sigh.) When a customer wanted to charge something to a card, which was not common, we first had to look up the card number in this HUGE book. Similar to a phone book it listed in tiny print all the card numbers that were invalid, stolen, cancelled, etc. If the card number passed that test, we then called an 800 number, recited the card number to a customer service person at the CC company and the sale amount, and they told us whether we could charge the card. Sometimes they told us "Definitely not!" and instructed us to cut up the card in front of the customer. Sometimes they told us to act nonchalant, stall, keep the customer there, and the police would be arriving shortly.  I always looked forward to processing credit card sales because there was always the possibility of High Drama.



Murphy47 said:


> My Mom STILL does that. Especially when traveling overseas. She like the personal touch. Plus, upgrades are easier to come by if they know you.



I do this too. I prefer to talk to people rather than type, type, typing into the Internet.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3606601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer bag/wallet today.
> Yes, Flash the spy bear attached with garden twine.￼￼ Tragic.
> (Hoping to substitute with leather baseball glove lace, or similar. Soon.)
> 
> Irony = stranger(girl) stopped to say, "I like your style. You look cool!"
> Twine & all.


Well, stranger (girl) was right!



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3606841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out of my Dooney and Bourke Flo into MBMJ I think the name is  Francine I do know the color is "cement"


Lovely bag! Looks like a smooshy pillow. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3606854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more pic this is Lola the younger of our 2 dogs. She's still a puppy not a year old yet.



Lola is cute! Is she a special breed?


Murphy47 said:


> Inspired by all the closet cleaning going on, I dove into the handbag closet and put 10 items up for sale.
> Then whilst flipping channels, I found some old What Not to Wear reruns, some of which I had never seen. Been a good day!



Glad you had fun!


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3607066
> 
> Twine replaced with paracord.
> May not look as cool, but bear will not fall off.


I think it looks good.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I remember a time when there was no Internet...
> I booked hotel rooms by phoning the hotels and giving  my credit card number to the receptionists.
> Nothing bad ever happened but now, whenever I use my credit card I am scared of fake sites or hackers.


I am scared about online shopping as well. 


Murphy47 said:


> My Mom STILL does that. Especially when traveling overseas.
> She like the personal touch. Plus, upgrades are easier to come by if they know you.


Your mom is wise. Doing those things online is pure lazyness - I am lazy....


Murphy47 said:


> The essential doggie mask
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3607312
> 
> Hats for us ( bonus points as is craft and costume)
> View attachment 3607313
> 
> Playlist
> When the Saints go Marching In
> Let's Get it Started- Black Eyed Peas
> Bailamos- Enrique Iglesias
> Dancing Queen - ABBA
> Copacabana - Barry Manilow
> Believe- Cher



Another song for the playlist: who let the dogs out. 
The hats and masks are great. I want both for myself! 


Murphy47 said:


> I am so there!
> Anyone hear from Ludmilla lately?


Yep. Heard from her. She is fine, but issues with jerk boss are escalating. 


BigPurseSue said:


> I worked in a department store when credit cards were first becoming popular. (Yes I am that old, sigh.) When a customer wanted to charge something to a card, which was not common, we first had to look up the card number in this HUGE book. Similar to a phone book it listed in tiny print all the card numbers that were invalid, stolen, cancelled, etc. If the card number passed that test, we then called an 800 number, recited the card number to a customer service person at the CC company and the sale amount, and they told us whether we could charge the card. Sometimes they told us "Definitely not!" and instructed us to cut up the card in front of the customer. Sometimes they told us to act nonchalant, stall, keep the customer there, and the police would be arriving shortly.  I always looked forward to processing credit card sales because there was always the possibility of High Drama.
> 
> 
> 
> I do this too. I prefer to talk to people rather than type, type, typing into the Internet.


Oooh. That credit card story is great. I am just imagining that huge book with all the numbers.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3606854
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One more pic this is Lola the younger of our 2 dogs. She's still a puppy not a year old yet.


I instantly fell in love with her


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am scared about online shopping as well.
> 
> Your mom is wise. Doing those things online is pure lazyness - I am lazy....
> 
> 
> Another song for the playlist: who let the dogs out.
> The hats and masks are great. I want both for myself!
> 
> Yep. Heard from her. She is fine, but issues with jerk boss are escalating.
> 
> Oooh. That credit card story is great. I am just imagining that huge book with all the numbers.


It would be great if we could find everything we want in our home cities or nearby...Then there 
would be no Internet purchases and no risk of being scammed..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It would be great if we could find everything we want in our home cities or nearby...Then there
> would be no Internet purchases and no risk of being scammed..


True!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Well, stranger (girl) was right!
> 
> 
> Lovely bag! Looks like a smooshy pillow.
> 
> 
> Lola is cute! Is she a special breed?
> 
> 
> Glad you had fun!
> 
> I think it looks good.



Lola is a rescue dog meaning we adopted her from a Group that rescues dogs from high kill shelters. We don't know what breed she is other than "hound mix" is what we were told.  Her long ears crack us up, lol !


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> I instantly fell in love with her



Awww thank you !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Lola is a rescue dog meaning we adopted her from a Group that rescues dogs from high kill shelters. We don't know what breed she is other than "hound mix" is what we were told.  Her long ears crack us up, lol !



We only do rescue dogs. My folks are scouting around now as they lost both of theirs within two weeks last month. 
I  currently dogless as we are prepping to send the youngest to college and have no time for a pooch. 
Rescue dogs rock!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> True!



Hey there, Ludmilla. 
Glad to hear from you! Hope you are hanging in there [emoji173]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> We only do rescue dogs. My folks are scouting around now as they lost both of theirs within two weeks last month.
> I  currently dogless as we are prepping to send the youngest to college and have no time for a pooch.
> Rescue dogs rock!


I hope your parents find the perfect dog. It's so sad when you lose them . 

Our first rescue (Riley) is amazing she's half golden retriever and half golden lab. Such a doll.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I hope your parents find the perfect dog. It's so sad when you lose them .
> 
> Our first rescue (Riley) is amazing she's half golden retriever and half golden lab. Such a doll.



Has to be. Labs and retrievers are sweet dogs to have.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Well, stranger (girl) was right!


Thanks￼
Apparently, "approachable & bewildered" is the new cool.


Ludmilla said:


> I think it looks good.


You would not believe how long I took, selecting simple paracord.
There are *billions* of patterns/colors, now.


Murphy47 said:


> We only do rescue dogs. My folks are scouting around now as they lost both of theirs within two weeks last month.
> I currently dogless as we are prepping to send the youngest to college and have no time for a pooch.
> Rescue dogs rock!


Aw, sad to lose 2 pets so close together. Hard.￼

All my pets = shelter/etc. rescues.
But dislike adopting dogs from foster agencies. And go to shelters directly.
Allows me to train for behaviors I want immediately--plus assess temperment/health of animal without bias.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks￼
> Apparently, "approachable & bewildered" is the new cool.
> 
> You would not believe how long I took, selecting simple paracord.
> There are *billions* of patterns/colors, now.
> 
> Aw, sad to lose 2 pets so close together. Hard.￼
> 
> All my pets = shelter/etc. rescues.
> But dislike adopting dogs from foster agencies. And go to shelters directly.
> Allows me to train for behaviors I want immediately--plus assess temperment/health of animal without bias.



Totally agree. 
When we got Maggie, they had brought out several for us to check out. 
She came over and sat on my feet. 
Done. 
I was chosen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lola is a rescue dog meaning we adopted her from a Group that rescues dogs from high kill shelters. We don't know what breed she is other than "hound mix" is what we were told.  Her long ears crack us up, lol !


That is the best breed. 


Murphy47 said:


> Hey there, Ludmilla.
> Glad to hear from you! Hope you are hanging in there [emoji173]


I am trying to do this!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That is the best breed.
> 
> I am trying to do this!


Tons of hugs to you, Ludmilla! 
That  jerk won't win, YOU will!


----------



## remainsilly

For Ludmilla:
(when dealing with jerks)


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> That is the best breed.
> 
> I am trying to do this!


You are awesome Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> For Ludmilla:
> (when dealing with jerks)
> View attachment 3608990



That is a good one! 
I am borrowing that.


----------



## Tomsmom

Dh and I are getting away for a few days next week to a warmer climate without kids 

I'm debating what bag to bring. I love my neverfull but the open top makes me wary to travel with her. The "new" Longchamp cuir seems to be the most logical and sunny choice. Opinions?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Dh and I are getting away for a few days next week to a warmer climate without kids
> 
> I'm debating what bag to bring. I love my neverfull but the open top makes me wary to travel with her. The "new" Longchamp cuir seems to be the most logical and sunny choice. Opinions?



LC Cuir. 
Open tops while traveling are like a picnic basket for thieves.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> For Ludmilla:
> (when dealing with jerks)
> View attachment 3608990



Love that! Could easily use that at least once a day. Is it really a Polish proverb? (Grew up in a Polish family with really stupid proverbs. Like "When you drop a spoon a man is coming to dinner." What the heck is that all about??)


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Dh and I are getting away for a few days next week to a warmer climate without kids
> 
> I'm debating what bag to bring. I love my neverfull but the open top makes me wary to travel with her. The "new" Longchamp cuir seems to be the most logical and sunny choice. Opinions?


Yellow cuir!


BigPurseSue said:


> Love that! Could easily use that at least once a day. Is it really a Polish proverb? (Grew up in a Polish family with really stupid proverbs. Like "When you drop a spoon a man is coming to dinner." What the heck is that all about??)


I understand as Polish idiom:
Nie mój cyrk, nie moje malpy.
However, idioms travel. So NO idea of origins.

My grandparents were from Poland.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Yellow cuir!
> 
> I understand as Polish idiom:
> Nie mój cyrk, nie moje malpy.
> However, idioms travel. So NO idea of origins.
> 
> My grandparents were from Poland.


One of my grandmothers was from Poland! 
But I don't remember any wonderful proverbs like that. I'm going to remember this one. DH could *definitely* have used it before he retired from the University. I can think of a few colleagues in particular... (but I'm going to be quiet now.)


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> One of my grandmothers was from Poland!
> But I don't remember any wonderful proverbs like that. I'm going to remember this one. DH could *definitely* have used it before he retired from the University. I can think of a few colleagues in particular... (but I'm going to be quiet now.)



If you can't say anything nice about someone..... come sit by me. Eleanor Roosevelt.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> If you can't say anything nice about someone..... come sit by me. Eleanor Roosevelt.


Have seen this quote painted across set of dining chair backs. 
So, as circle table, read word or 2 on each.
To form whole saying.
So cool.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Dh and I are getting away for a few days next week to a warmer climate without kids
> 
> I'm debating what bag to bring. I love my neverfull but the open top makes me wary to travel with her. The "new" Longchamp cuir seems to be the most logical and sunny choice. Opinions?


Your lovely yellow Cuir will be perfect, Tomsmom.
Don't forget to send us a pic of the warm place you are going to.


----------



## Mariapia

This morning, I went to a lady shop that is a specialist in leather.
I had a picture of a.... strap ...I asked the lady if she could make the same kind of strap for me.
I chose a 4 cm khaki nylon strap, red and khaki leather for the flowers and "silver"rivets to put in the middle.
Different from the designer's  of course but in the same spirit..
She said she would phone me around March 5th, that's when my strap will be ready.
It will cost me €80, which doesn't sound that expensive considering the number of flowers that will be sewn into the nylon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3609403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, I went to a lady shop that is a specialist in leather.
> I had a picture of a.... strap ...I asked the lady if she could make the same kind of strap for me.
> I chose a 4 cm khaki nylon strap, red and khaki leather for the flowers and "silver"rivets to put in the middle.
> Different from the designer's  of course but in the same spirit..
> She said she would phone me around March 5th, that's when my strap will be ready.
> It will cost me €80, which doesn't sound that expensive considering the number of flowers that will be sewn into the nylon.


That sounds like it will be beautiful!  Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That sounds like it will be beautiful!  Can't wait to see the finished product!


Thank you, Tomsmom. The lady is very professional. I saw bags she has made,  in the boutique.
She told me that if I had, let's say, a leather jacket which I don't wear any more, she could use the leather to make me the bag I want. 
Of course, she provides any kind of leather in all colours too.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. The lady is very professional. I saw bags she has made,  in the boutique.
> She told me that if I had, let's say, a leather jacket which I don't wear any more, she could use the leather to make me the bag I want.
> Of course, she provides any kind of leather in all colours too.



That is so awesome! Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## Murphy47

Off to the wilds of central 'Murica to watch DD perform. 
Wearing the Designer of choice for the Middle - Vera Bradley- and my newest sweatshirt. Couldn't resist. It just says it all about being a woman.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3609519


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3609403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, I went to a lady shop that is a specialist in leather.
> I had a picture of a.... strap ...I asked the lady if she could make the same kind of strap for me.
> I chose a 4 cm khaki nylon strap, red and khaki leather for the flowers and "silver"rivets to put in the middle.
> Different from the designer's  of course but in the same spirit..
> She said she would phone me around March 5th, that's when my strap will be ready.
> It will cost me €80, which doesn't sound that expensive considering the number of flowers that will be sewn into the nylon.


Brilliant idea!
Will be so pretty & 1 of a kind, just for you.
Very excited to see!


Murphy47 said:


> Off to the wilds of central 'Murica to watch DD perform.
> Wearing the Designer of choice for the Middle - Vera Bradley- and my newest sweatshirt. Couldn't resist. It just says it all about being a woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3609519


Photo is hiding from me.


----------



## remainsilly

So, man in my life had bit of tragedy.
Lost all photos from phone.
Upon further investigation--he'd deleted them by mistake.
"But, it said, 'images.' I was clearing a file cache. I wasn't even in photos! And all my folders are empty."
No, dear. Bad, bad monkey.￼￼


----------



## remainsilly

This lewis leathers super sportsman no. 68 jacket is _killing_ me. In a good way.￼
http://images.amcnetworks.com/bbcam...loads/2016/10/anglo_2000x1025_dirkgently1.jpg
Omg, wish I could wear yellow!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Brilliant idea!
> Will be so pretty & 1 of a kind, just for you.
> Very excited to see!
> 
> Photo is hiding from me.


It's hiding from me too!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This lewis leathers super sportsman no. 68 jacket is _killing_ me. In a good way.￼
> http://images.amcnetworks.com/bbcam...loads/2016/10/anglo_2000x1025_dirkgently1.jpg
> Omg, wish I could wear yellow!


I love it too.
Are you sure you can't get it in another colour?


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> So, man in my life had bit of tragedy.
> Lost all photos from phone.
> Upon further investigation--he'd deleted them by mistake.
> "But, it said, 'images.' I was clearing a file cache. I wasn't even in photos! And all my folders are empty."
> No, dear. Bad, bad monkey.￼￼


Yikes! I'm assuming he doesn't have a backup anyplace?
This is why my DH still has a flip phone. All it does is make phone calls (to me) and take messages (from me) when it isn't turned on. Even then, it took him quite a while to learn how to retrieve messages, and I had to tape his 4-digit code to the back of the phone because he kept forgetting it when he was out of the house (which was the only time he needed it).
As you have probably guessed, I am the family techie.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> This lewis leathers super sportsman no. 68 jacket is _killing_ me. In a good way.￼
> http://images.amcnetworks.com/bbcam...loads/2016/10/anglo_2000x1025_dirkgently1.jpg
> Omg, wish I could wear yellow!


Oh gosh... sooooo cute! I can't wear yellow either. It turns me yellow. Not that there's anything wrong with yellow, if you're a daffodil...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So, man in my life had bit of tragedy.
> Lost all photos from phone.
> Upon further investigation--he'd deleted them by mistake.
> "But, it said, 'images.' I was clearing a file cache. I wasn't even in photos! And all my folders are empty."
> No, dear. Bad, bad monkey.￼￼



If you back up regularly, it should be in previous backup. Just sync and restore from previous backup. 
Hope it works!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I love it too.
> Are you sure you can't get it in another colour?


Oh yes. Does come in many other colors. And with stripe options.￼
https://i.redditmedia.com/VeYcKi8Qm....png?w=320&s=b6a1b9e878a660ac0cea1f3531189336

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LAGDGQJC...2v14QgCLcB/s640/dirk-gently-107-dirk-todd.jpg


ElainePG said:


> ikes! I'm assuming he doesn't have a backup anyplace?


I emailed him my copies.
Call me, "The Cloud, for Technosaurs."


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> I understand as Polish idiom:
> Nie mój cyrk, nie moje malpy.



Excellent! Now I can use this with authority among my relatives!

Sadly, I did not learn much Polish growing up. Only the essentials to get through life such as the names of the most important things--like sausages (kielbasa) and pastry (kolachy)--and the names of the most important people (babushka).


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-LAGDGQJC...2v14QgCLcB/s640/dirk-gently-107-dirk-todd.jpg



I really like the fur coat. It has a Yeti feel.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. The lady is very professional. I saw bags she has made,  in the boutique.
> She told me that if I had, let's say, a leather jacket which I don't wear any more, she could use the leather to make me the bag I want.
> Of course, she provides any kind of leather in all colours too.



That sounds very promising.

I once ran into a fellow who had a business as a leatherworker sewing custom purses, jackets, vests, etc. He said the hardest part of his work was buying the leather. He would go to a leather wholesale warehouse and sort through tall stacks of giant chunks of leather that were heavy, unwieldy slabs, searching for pieces that were colored and cured in such a way that they could be cut into the garments he had in mind, pulling them out of the giant stacks, laying them on the floor to inspect and compare them, then rolling them up and dragging them off to his truck. He said it was an exhausting job and required quite a bit of muscle. He was a big brawny guy too.

I asked what type of sewing machine he used and he said an ordinary Singer with a leather needle. I was surprised he didn't have an industrial machine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Tons of hugs to you, Ludmilla!
> That  jerk won't win, YOU will!


Thank you! 


remainsilly said:


> For Ludmilla:
> (when dealing with jerks)
> View attachment 3608990



Hehehe. Should print this out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Dh and I are getting away for a few days next week to a warmer climate without kids
> 
> I'm debating what bag to bring. I love my neverfull but the open top makes me wary to travel with her. The "new" Longchamp cuir seems to be the most logical and sunny choice. Opinions?


I got my navy Cuir as a travel bag and I love it. It is lightweight and still roomy. Do you wear jeans? I would be a bit afraid about colour transfer. Would be a shame to damage the pretty sunny yellow.


BigPurseSue said:


> Love that! Could easily use that at least once a day. Is it really a Polish proverb? (Grew up in a Polish family with really stupid proverbs. Like "When you drop a spoon a man is coming to dinner." What the heck is that all about??)



Haha. I like that one, too! (Dropping her spoon....  )


ElainePG said:


> One of my grandmothers was from Poland!
> But I don't remember any wonderful proverbs like that. I'm going to remember this one. DH could *definitely* have used it before he retired from the University. I can think of a few colleagues in particular... (but I'm going to be quiet now.)


your husband worked at a university? I am working there, too, and that proverb/idiom is absolutely fitting for that kind of working space. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3609403
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning, I went to a lady shop that is a specialist in leather.
> I had a picture of a.... strap ...I asked the lady if she could make the same kind of strap for me.
> I chose a 4 cm khaki nylon strap, red and khaki leather for the flowers and "silver"rivets to put in the middle.
> Different from the designer's  of course but in the same spirit..
> She said she would phone me around March 5th, that's when my strap will be ready.
> It will cost me €80, which doesn't sound that expensive considering the number of flowers that will be sewn into the nylon.


Yay! Hope you get the perfect strap. I am very curious.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> So, man in my life had bit of tragedy.
> Lost all photos from phone.
> Upon further investigation--he'd deleted them by mistake.
> "But, it said, 'images.' I was clearing a file cache. I wasn't even in photos! And all my folders are empty."
> No, dear. Bad, bad monkey.￼￼


On the bright side: his storage is ready for new pics.  Did he not make a computer backup?


BigPurseSue said:


> That sounds very promising.
> 
> I once ran into a fellow who had a business as a leatherworker sewing custom purses, jackets, vests, etc. He said the hardest part of his work was buying the leather. He would go to a leather wholesale warehouse and sort through tall stacks of giant chunks of leather that were heavy, unwieldy slabs, searching for pieces that were colored and cured in such a way that they could be cut into the garments he had in mind, pulling them out of the giant stacks, laying them on the floor to inspect and compare them, then rolling them up and dragging them off to his truck. He said it was an exhausting job and required quite a bit of muscle. He was a big brawny guy too.
> 
> I asked what type of sewing machine he used and he said an ordinary Singer with a leather needle. I was surprised he didn't have an industrial machine.


It is so very cool what people can do with a sewing machine and a bit creativity.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I got my navy Cuir as a travel bag and I love it. It is lightweight and still roomy. Do you wear jeans? I would be a bit afraid about colour transfer. Would be a shame to damage the pretty sunny yellow.
> 
> 
> Haha. I like that one, too! (Dropping her spoon....  )
> 
> your husband worked at a university? I am working there, too, and that proverb/idiom is absolutely fitting for that kind of working space.
> 
> Yay! Hope you get the perfect strap. I am very curious.


The Polish proverb is perfect for any kind of place. I love it. Full of wisdom and so helpful.
I also heard Marc Lavoine, one of our most popular singers, say that when faced with a situation that can prevent him from sleeping, he says to himself " I don't give a damn" and that simple sentence helps him go back to sleep.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Excellent! Now I can use this with authority among my relatives!
> 
> Sadly, I did not learn much Polish growing up. Only the essentials to get through life such as the names of the most important things--like sausages (kielbasa) and pastry (kolachy)--and the names of the most important people (babushka).


Times were different. Nothing was printed in Polish, no one cared about "multicuturalism/p.c."--you learned English & learned to fit into new country. Or you were left behind.
Sadly, much was lost. 
Happily, times change.


BigPurseSue said:


> I really like the fur coat. It has a Yeti feel.


Photos from 2016 BBC America series, _Dirk Gently's Holistic Detective Agency._(so loosely based upon Douglas Adams' book as to be NOTHING similar￼)
*Great* show, though.
Coat was described as, "yak fur." And has interesting part in season 1 storyline.


Ludmilla said:


> On the bright side: his storage is ready for new pics.  Did he not make a computer backup


 Ah, backup files. The lesson always learned too late.￼


Mariapia said:


> " I don't give a damn" and that simple sentence helps him go back to sleep.


Omg, I do this too! It works!


----------



## remainsilly

Me go beachy, now.
Tote full. Shoes very interesting.
Hat will die soon, if not removed from brain box.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3610367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me go beachy, now.
> Tote full. Shoes very interesting.
> Hat will die soon, if not removed from brain box.



Excellent photo!
Maybe some ocean pics to get us through the dreary weather today?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3610367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me go beachy, now.
> Tote full. Shoes very interesting.
> Hat will die soon, if not removed from brain box.


Looks like everyone is all set!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3610367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me go beachy, now.
> Tote full. Shoes very interesting.
> Hat will die soon, if not removed from brain box.


Have a great time!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Polish proverb is perfect for any kind of place. I love it. Full of wisdom and so helpful.
> I also heard Marc Lavoine, one of our most popular singers, say that when faced with a situation that can prevent him from sleeping, he says to himself " I don't give a damn" and that simple sentence helps him go back to sleep.


Sleeping is no problem so far - I have weird office dreams. 


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3610367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me go beachy, now.
> Tote full. Shoes very interesting.
> Hat will die soon, if not removed from brain box.


Have a great time, my friend! 


Murphy47 said:


> Excellent photo!
> Maybe some ocean pics to get us through the dreary weather today?


Oh yes! Pretty please!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sleeping is no problem so far - I have weird office dreams.
> 
> Have a great time, my friend!
> 
> Oh yes! Pretty please!



Have you answered your personal phone with the greeting you use at the office?
That's when it's really bad.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> The Polish proverb is perfect for any kind of place. I love it. Full of wisdom and so helpful.
> I also heard Marc Lavoine, one of our most popular singers, say that when faced with a situation that can prevent him from sleeping, he says to himself " I don't give a damn" and that simple sentence helps him go back to sleep.



I like that! Need a pillow with that embroidered on beside my bed.



remainsilly said:


> Times were different. Nothing was printed in Polish, no one cared about "multicuturalism/p.c."--you learned English & learned to fit into new country. Or you were left behind.
> Sadly, much was lost.
> Happily, times change.



They do indeed! Years ago immigrants, or at least their children in the first generation, were very eager to cast off all reminders of the Old Country in their desire to fit in, to not be seen as different in any way. No one taught their children their native language. You learned only what you could pick up around the house.

In the city where I grew up, which had been founded and built up by German immigrants, in the early 20th century in the build-up to WWI, it became illegal to speak German in public. And by extension any language that might be confused for German. In various editions of cookbooks published in the city at the time you can see the transformation--"German toast" on page 32 became "French toast" on page 32, "German potatoes" became "French fries," and the names of German sausages lost their "wurst" and became generic "Polish sausages" or some other multi-national mishmash of a name.

And then just one generation later everything flipped again. One of the city's main sources of revenue became the annual Germanfest, inaugurated each summer by the mayor speaking and singing in German, and children were taught to sing songs in German in schools again and German teachers never went unemployed.

The human species is very strange. 



remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3610367
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me go beachy, now.
> Tote full. Shoes very interesting.
> Hat will die soon, if not removed from brain box.



What a wonderful photo! Your friend looks eager for a vacation. Please enjoy yourself and tell us all about it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Have you answered your personal phone with the greeting you use at the office?
> That's when it's really bad.


 hehehe. No, not yet!


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> I like that! Need a pillow with that embroidered on beside my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> They do indeed! Years ago immigrants, or at least their children in the first generation, were very eager to cast off all reminders of the Old Country in their desire to fit in, to not be seen as different in any way. No one taught their children their native language. You learned only what you could pick up around the house.
> 
> In the city where I grew up, which had been founded and built up by German immigrants, in the early 20th century in the build-up to WWI, it became illegal to speak German in public. And by extension any language that might be confused for German. In various editions of cookbooks published in the city at the time you can see the transformation--"German toast" on page 32 became "French toast" on page 32, "German potatoes" became "French fries," and the names of German sausages lost their "wurst" and became generic "Polish sausages" or some other multi-national mishmash of a name.
> 
> And then just one generation later everything flipped again. One of the city's main sources of revenue became the annual Germanfest, inaugurated each summer by the mayor speaking and singing in German, and children were taught to sing songs in German in schools again and German teachers never went unemployed.
> 
> The human species is very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful photo! Your friend looks eager for a vacation. Please enjoy yourself and tell us all about it!


This is very interesting! Hehehe. Yes, humans are weird.


----------



## vink

BigPurseSue said:


> I like that! Need a pillow with that embroidered on beside my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> They do indeed! Years ago immigrants, or at least their children in the first generation, were very eager to cast off all reminders of the Old Country in their desire to fit in, to not be seen as different in any way. No one taught their children their native language. You learned only what you could pick up around the house.
> 
> In the city where I grew up, which had been founded and built up by German immigrants, in the early 20th century in the build-up to WWI, it became illegal to speak German in public. And by extension any language that might be confused for German. In various editions of cookbooks published in the city at the time you can see the transformation--"German toast" on page 32 became "French toast" on page 32, "German potatoes" became "French fries," and the names of German sausages lost their "wurst" and became generic "Polish sausages" or some other multi-national mishmash of a name.
> 
> And then just one generation later everything flipped again. One of the city's main sources of revenue became the annual Germanfest, inaugurated each summer by the mayor speaking and singing in German, and children were taught to sing songs in German in schools again and German teachers never went unemployed.
> 
> The human species is very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful photo! Your friend looks eager for a vacation. Please enjoy yourself and tell us all about it!



Happen to me as well. [emoji16]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is very interesting! Hehehe. Yes, humans are weird.


It's the same everywhere. 
Even with dialects.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies,
What are you all up to? What bags are you using? It is still Choc Selene for me, although I mixed things a bit up with Marcie last week.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> What are you all up to? What bags are you using? It is still Choc Selene for me, although I mixed things a bit up with Marcie last week.
> View attachment 3611363



Excellent choice!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Still using this one. 
Temps at almost 80F today. 
Am firmly convinced I am in northern Florida.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611366
> 
> Still using this one.
> Temps at almost 80F today.
> Am firmly convinced I am in northern Florida.


It's unseasonably warm here too, I'm not sure I like it as it's just not normal, don't get me wrong I'll take it over snow and 20 degrees lol.  

I'm still in my MBMJ Francesca.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent photo!
> Maybe some ocean pics to get us through the dreary weather today?


Dreary & rainy today, at beach. Sun tomorrow.
However, never dull.
Because--omg, seagull!!!




BigPurseSue said:


> I like that! Need a pillow with that embroidered on beside my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> They do indeed! Years ago immigrants, or at least their children in the first generation, were very eager to cast off all reminders of the Old Country in their desire to fit in, to not be seen as different in any way. No one taught their children their native language. You learned only what you could pick up around the house.
> 
> In the city where I grew up, which had been founded and built up by German immigrants, in the early 20th century in the build-up to WWI, it became illegal to speak German in public. And by extension any language that might be confused for German. In various editions of cookbooks published in the city at the time you can see the transformation--"German toast" on page 32 became "French toast" on page 32, "German potatoes" became "French fries," and the names of German sausages lost their "wurst" and became generic "Polish sausages" or some other multi-national mishmash of a name.
> 
> And then just one generation later everything flipped again. One of the city's main sources of revenue became the annual Germanfest, inaugurated each summer by the mayor speaking and singing in German, and children were taught to sing songs in German in schools again and German teachers never went unemployed.
> 
> The human species is very strange.
> 
> 
> 
> What a wonderful photo! Your friend looks eager for a vacation. Please enjoy yourself and tell us all about it!


Humans are strange, indeed.
Your life story must be very interesting.
Really enjoy reading your thoughts. Thanks for sharing.


vink said:


> Happen to me as well.





Mariapia said:


> It's the same everywhere.
> Even with dialects.


Do you know that bird songs have dialects, too?
A note or 2, added/subtracted. Some changed. As travel region to region, for same species.
Fascinating stuff, dialects.￼


Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> What are you all up to? What bags are you using? It is still Choc Selene for me, although I mixed things a bit up with Marcie last week.
> View attachment 3611363


Marcie is so lush & boho chic. 


Murphy47 said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611366
> 
> Still using this one.
> Temps at almost 80F today.
> Am firmly convinced I am in northern Florida.


Still loving the puff & scarf combo.￼


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Dreary & rainy today, at beach. Sun tomorrow.
> However, never dull.
> Because--omg, seagull!!!
> View attachment 3611425
> 
> 
> Humans are strange, indeed.
> Your life story must be very interesting.
> Really enjoy reading your thoughts. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that bird songs have dialects, too?
> A note or 2, added/subtracted. Some changed. As travel region to region, for same species.
> Fascinating stuff, dialects.￼
> 
> Marcie is so lush & boho chic.
> 
> Still loving the puff & scarf combo.￼



ANY day at the beach is a perfect day.


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi messenger bag(on table) & dog ears--kickin' it beach shack style.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3611433
> 
> Campomaggi messenger bag(on table) & dog ears--kickin' it beach shack style.



Awesome! 
Is it crawfish season already?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611366
> 
> Still using this one.
> Temps at almost 80F today.
> Am firmly convinced I am in northern Florida.





Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> What are you all up to? What bags are you using? It is still Choc Selene for me, although I mixed things a bit up with Marcie last week.
> View attachment 3611363





Murphy47 said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611366
> 
> Still using this one.
> Temps at almost 80F today.
> Am firmly convinced I am in northern Florida.


Still lost with that multi quote thing....
I love your bag choice, ladies!
I have been carrying my Sonia Rykiel nylon bag for two days in a row.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3611433
> 
> Campomaggi messenger bag(on table) & dog ears--kickin' it beach shack style.


Great pic, remainsilly!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome!
> Is it crawfish season already?


Think peak season is early March through mid-June.
But vegetarians pack cheese sandwiches & fruit into picnic coolers.￼


----------



## remainsilly

Puddle stomping/dune wandering outfit:
north face rain jacket, keen sandals & warm cuffs covering cold hands.


Dog's adventure equipment:
yellow rope lead, in crazy running length. With sandy tennis ball & limitless enthusiasm.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Think peak season is early March through mid-June.
> But vegetarians pack cheese sandwiches & fruit into picnic coolers.￼



I don't care for crawfish, so it's more of a catch and release deal for me. 
Actually, just an excuse to play in the water [emoji3]
Looks like you had a great day.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Love your pictures, RemainSilly! Your dog looks like he's having such a good time.

Very nice Sonia Rykiel bag, Mariapa! Have been wanting to get a nylon bag for a while as they're light and practical. It rains so much here (today it's pouring) expensive leather bags have grown less practical.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> Love your pictures, RemainSilly! Your dog looks like he's having such a good time.
> 
> Very nice Sonia Rykiel bag, Mariapa! Have been wanting to get a nylon bag for a while as they're light and practical. It rains so much here (today it's pouring) expensive leather bags have grown less practical.


Do you own a Longchamp nylon Le Pliage, BigPurseSue? 
They are perfect for rainy days. Completely waterproof. And lightweight as well..


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> Do you own a Longchamp nylon Le Pliage, BigPurseSue?
> They are perfect for rainy days. Completely waterproof. And lightweight as well..



Actually I don't. But now that you mention it I should consider getting one. I've been holding out in the hope of finding one of Cole Haan's nylon totes (with all those pockets!) on ebay, but I should probably just get a Longchamp. I saw a women with one at the grocery store and I actually thought it was quite lovely.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> Actually I don't. But now that you mention it I should consider getting one. I've been holding out in the hope of finding one of Cole Haan's nylon totes (with all those pockets!) on ebay, but I should probably just get a Longchamp. I saw a women with one at the grocery store and I actually thought it was quite lovely.


It is! It's also very roomy and comes in lots of colours. 
Have a look at Longchamp subforum ..


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Actually I don't. But now that you mention it I should consider getting one. I've been holding out in the hope of finding one of Cole Haan's nylon totes (with all those pockets!) on ebay, but I should probably just get a Longchamp. I saw a women with one at the grocery store and I actually thought it was quite lovely.



I had 2 of the Cole Haan nylon totes a few years ago. They were made very well but only water resistant. 
As cell phones and gadgets got more expensive, I wanted them to be safe, so I sold them and got the LC. 
Happy I did.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I had 2 of the Cole Haan nylon totes a few years ago. They were made very well but only water resistant.
> As cell phones and gadgets got more expensive, I wanted them to be safe, so I sold them and got the LC.
> Happy I did.


I had a Kipling bag that was caught in the rain. Everything inside got drenched!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I had a Kipling bag that was caught in the rain. Everything inside got drenched!



Yup. 
I have leaned the hard way too!
Dooney and Bourke comes close, but there's nothing like Longchamp.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Love your pictures, RemainSilly! Your dog looks like he's having such a good time.


Is his 1st trip to beach.
Am amazed. He's a salty world natural, apparently.


Murphy47 said:


> As cell phones and gadgets got more expensive, I wanted them to be safe,


Bought lifeproof case for my phone.
So could throw into whatever bag & not worry.
A few insane moments, thus far: volcanic fumes, salt water, rain, steam, flying gravel & being dropped = survived￼
Have not spilled coffee on it--yet.￼

Do have lingering le pliage crush, however.Cute bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Beach shack decor tip #693:
When cannot find vase or pitcher, fill 1/2 blender with white lilies. 
Then surround with chocolates.￼


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Beach shack decor tip #693:
> When cannot find vase or pitcher, fill 1/2 blender with white lilies.
> Then surround with chocolates.￼
> View attachment 3612206


Love the flowers and the colors of the wall and door !


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Beach shack decor tip #693:
> When cannot find vase or pitcher, fill 1/2 blender with white lilies.
> Then surround with chocolates.￼
> View attachment 3612206



Looks amazing. 
How many islanders will fit? Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent choice!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3611366
> 
> Still using this one.
> Temps at almost 80F today.
> Am firmly convinced I am in northern Florida.


You dressed her up beautifully!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Dreary & rainy today, at beach. Sun tomorrow.
> However, never dull.
> Because--omg, seagull!!!
> View attachment 3611425
> 
> 
> Humans are strange, indeed.
> Your life story must be very interesting.
> Really enjoy reading your thoughts. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you know that bird songs have dialects, too?
> A note or 2, added/subtracted. Some changed. As travel region to region, for same species.
> Fascinating stuff, dialects.￼
> 
> Marcie is so lush & boho chic.
> 
> Still loving the puff & scarf combo.￼


Look at the beach!!! And the dog! You must be having such a great time.
Thanks for Marcie love. She is my overnighter bag now. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3611481
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still lost with that multi quote thing....
> I love your bag choice, ladies!
> I have been carrying my Sonia Rykiel nylon bag for two days in a row.


Nice to see that bag again!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> I have leaned the hard way too!
> Dooney and Bourke comes close, but there's nothing like Longchamp.


I once carried my printed master thesis in my LC bag while it was raininf cats and dogs. Met a friend in the streets and we chatted half an hour in the rain. The master thesis survived dry. 


remainsilly said:


> Beach shack decor tip #693:
> When cannot find vase or pitcher, fill 1/2 blender with white lilies.
> Then surround with chocolates.￼
> View attachment 3612206


Awesome pic. A bit like a painting.


Murphy47 said:


> Looks amazing.
> How many islanders will fit? Lol


We should squeeze in perfectly.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks amazing.
> How many islanders will fit? Lol


Depends upon whether or not islanders eat chocolate.
Because supply is finite. And I am choco-greedy.￼


Ludmilla said:


> I once carried my printed master thesis in my LC bag while it was raininf cats and dogs. Met a friend in the streets and we chatted half an hour in the rain. The master thesis survived dry.


Wow. That is amazing to know!￼ Hmm, le pliage crush may become desire.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Depends upon whether or not islanders eat chocolate.
> Because supply is finite. And I am choco-greedy.￼
> 
> Wow. That is amazing to know!￼ Hmm, le pliage crush may become desire.



LC is perfect for rainy days or when you need to schlep a lot of stuff. 
As for the chocolate: I will bring some.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> I had 2 of the Cole Haan nylon totes a few years ago. They were made very well but only water resistant.
> As cell phones and gadgets got more expensive, I wanted them to be safe, so I sold them and got the LC.
> Happy I did.





Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> I have leaned the hard way too!
> Dooney and Bourke comes close, but there's nothing like Longchamp.



Eeek! Thank you for the warning about the CH bags. I'll cross that off my wish list and pencil in a Longchamp.

What D&B bags hold up well in the rain? I have several D&B canvas bags that are trimmed with leather, but darnit, every time I've ended up drenched in the rain the leather on the bags has ended up with spots. Even if I towel dry them the spots become permanent. Some of them look awful.

I have a couple of the vintage All Weather Leather bags but they have drawstrings and that doesn't do much to protect any electronics in the bag.



remainsilly said:


> Beach shack decor tip #693:
> When cannot find vase or pitcher, fill 1/2 blender with white lilies.
> Then surround with chocolates.￼
> View attachment 3612206



Lovely! I'm so glad you and your dog are having such a good time!



Ludmilla said:


> I once carried my printed master thesis in my LC bag while it was raininf cats and dogs. Met a friend in the streets and we chatted half an hour in the rain. The master thesis survived dry.



Now that's what I need, complete water protection w/ stylishness. It rains here so often these days sometimes I feel like ditching all my pretty handbags and carrying everything in a plastic sack. I've lost so many watches to water I've taken to wearing a men's sport watch. The weather is that bad.


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi messenger bag & pelicans.
(bonus = bird poop in shot!)



Sunset. Watch out for sandy vampires.￼


----------



## Tomsmom

Getting ready for our trip, loading the Longchamp. I had her out today while at work and I'm loving this color, totally out of my comfort zone.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Eeek! Thank you for the warning about the CH bags. I'll cross that off my wish list and pencil in a Longchamp.
> 
> What D&B bags hold up well in the rain? I have several D&B canvas bags that are trimmed with leather, but darnit, every time I've ended up drenched in the rain the leather on the bags has ended up with spots. Even if I towel dry them the spots become permanent. Some of them look awful.
> 
> I have a couple of the vintage All Weather Leather bags but they have drawstrings and that doesn't do much to protect any electronics in the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! I'm so glad you and your dog are having such a good time!
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's what I need, complete water protection w/ stylishness. It rains here so often these days sometimes I feel like ditching all my pretty handbags and carrying everything in a plastic sack. I've lost so many watches to water I've taken to wearing a men's sport watch. The weather is that bad.



Ah, see this is where LC comes in handy. 
Not only is it a cute bag on its own, depending on its size, you can use it as a RAINCOAT for other bags.  
As for DB bags, many nylon bags also have a nylon lining. This will protect for a few minutes if you are caught in the rain but water will come through. Never had that problem with LC though. 
As for water spots on the leather, the only trick I have found is to soak the entire strap. Whilst drying, start applying Cadillac leather conditioner. When completely dry, apply another layer. 
Remainsilly swears by something called collinil which I think can be ordered online.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag & pelicans.
> (bonus = bird poop in shot!)
> View attachment 3612753
> 
> 
> Sunset. Watch out for sandy vampires.￼
> View attachment 3612754



Gorgeous!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Getting ready for our trip, loading the Longchamp. I had her out today while at work and I'm loving this color, totally out of my comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612760



Love that color!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag & pelicans.
> (bonus = bird poop in shot!)
> View attachment 3612753
> 
> 
> Sunset. Watch out for sandy vampires.￼
> View attachment 3612754


Love that bag and the sunset!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Remainsilly swears by something called collinil which I think can be ordered online



Made in Germany.
On amazon, I believe. Though I buy at mulberry stores.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Made in Germany.
> On amazon, I believe. Though I buy at mulberry stores.



Thanks!


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> Getting ready for our trip, loading the Longchamp. I had her out today while at work and I'm loving this color, totally out of my comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612760


So bright and cheerful!


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag & pelicans.
> (bonus = bird poop in shot!)
> View attachment 3612753
> 
> View attachment 3612754



Still my heart! I love that messenger bag! Reminds me of a Mulberry Rosemary.



Tomsmom said:


> Getting ready for our trip, loading the Longchamp. I had her out today while at work and I'm loving this color, totally out of my comfort zone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3612760



What a lovely color! And a lovely bag! Are the Longchamp leather bags as water-resilient as the nylon ones?



Murphy47 said:


> Ah, see this is where LC comes in handy.
> Not only is it a cute bag on its own, depending on its size, you can use it as a RAINCOAT for other bags.
> As for DB bags, many nylon bags also have a nylon lining. This will protect for a few minutes if you are caught in the rain but water will come through. Never had that problem with LC though.
> As for water spots on the leather, the only trick I have found is to soak the entire strap. Whilst drying, start applying Cadillac leather conditioner. When completely dry, apply another layer.
> Remainsilly swears by something called collinil which I think can be ordered online.



Thank you for the tips! I'll have to try that strategy the next time I'm caught in a downpour. Is this the Cadillac conditioner that you use:
https://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Oil...1123011&keywords=cadillac+leather+conditioner

I've read about Collinil in the Mulberry forum, but haven't tried it.

You know you're a purse geek when you have a whole shelf of different brands of leather conditioners and protectors.   I was going to upload a picture of the shelf but it is just too sad.

I LOVE this Le Pliage, but I need another white bag like I need another shelf full of leather conditioners.
http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/1279


----------



## Murphy47

I use this conditioner.


----------



## remainsilly

Haven't tried cadillac products.

On my less designer/expensive/fancy color bags(including campomaggi), use this cream:


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> You know you're a purse geek when you have a whole shelf of different brands of leather conditioners and protectors.  I was going to upload a picture of the shelf but it is just too sad.


Now I burn with curiosity.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Haven't tried cadillac products.
> 
> On my less designer/expensive/fancy color bags(including campomaggi), use this cream:




I am convinced that only 3 people actually make these things and they are just packaged differently I think just about any of them will be fine. 
The legendary collinil Milagros be an exception. 
I think any barrier between the bag and the elements will work fairly well.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Now I burn with curiosity.



Me too.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger bag & pelicans.
> (bonus = bird poop in shot!)
> View attachment 3612753
> 
> 
> Sunset. Watch out for sandy vampires.￼
> View attachment 3612754


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

BigPurseSue said:


> Still my heart! I love that messenger bag! Reminds me of a Mulberry Rosemary.
> 
> 
> 
> What a lovely color! And a lovely bag! Are the Longchamp leather bags as water-resilient as the nylon ones?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the tips! I'll have to try that strategy the next time I'm caught in a downpour. Is this the Cadillac conditioner that you use:
> https://www.amazon.com/Cadillac-Oil...1123011&keywords=cadillac+leather+conditioner
> 
> I've read about Collinil in the Mulberry forum, but haven't tried it.
> 
> You know you're a purse geek when you have a whole shelf of different brands of leather conditioners and protectors.   I was going to upload a picture of the shelf but it is just too sad.
> 
> I LOVE this Le Pliage, but I need another white bag like I need another shelf full of leather conditioners.
> http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/product/1279


This is my first cuir so we'll see about the waterproof-ness although I don't see why not.

I also burn with curiosity to see this shelf


----------



## remainsilly

Caught boat to uninhabited island.
Hunting shells--with my floppy hat & cheap polyester backpack:


Found washed-up engine, part of fiberglass boat, some stinky dead things.
And world's most photogenic sand crab:


Also, swimming sea turtle.￼￼ Special.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Caught boat to uninhabited island.
> Hunting shells--with my floppy hat & cheap polyester backpack:
> View attachment 3613460
> 
> Found washed-up engine, part of fiberglass boat, some stinky dead things.
> And world's most photogenic sand crab:
> View attachment 3613461
> 
> *Also, swimming sea turtle*.￼￼ Special.


Sea turtles are very special! Were you in the water, swimming with it? Or did you see it from the boat?


----------



## BigPurseSue




----------



## BigPurseSue

A painful reminder of all the things I've bought that needed too much protection from the elements to be practical. Like the fur-lined light-pink suede winter parka that required three cans of suede protector every winter and still seemed to attract every bit of dirt in the world whenever I wore it out of the house.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> I am convinced that only 3 people actually make these things and they are just packaged differently I think just about any of them will be fine.
> The legendary collinil Milagros be an exception.
> I think any barrier between the bag and the elements will work fairly well.



Now that you mention it you're probably correct that many of these products are probably made by the same company. Several of them--Applegard, Wilson's, Lexol, maybe Fieblings too--seem like they're all the same.

Thank you to everyone who has suggested products to try! My quest for the perfect leather protector continues.



remainsilly said:


> Caught boat to uninhabited island.
> Hunting shells--with my floppy hat & cheap polyester backpack:
> View attachment 3613460
> 
> Found washed-up engine, part of fiberglass boat, some stinky dead things.
> And world's most photogenic sand crab:
> View attachment 3613461
> 
> Also, swimming sea turtle.￼￼ Special.



Your photos are lovely, RemainSilly! Thank you for sharing them with us! And thank you for sharing some of the joys of your vacation! Some of the best moments of life I think are spent walking along a seashore. If one can take a dog along all the better.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Depends upon whether or not islanders eat chocolate.
> Because supply is finite. And I am choco-greedy.￼
> 
> Wow. That is amazing to know!￼ Hmm, le pliage crush may become desire.



How about I'll bring my own chocolate? [emoji16] I have quite a few in my hidden stash. [emoji16]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> How about I'll bring my own chocolate? [emoji16] I have quite a few in my hidden stash. [emoji16]



Me too!


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Sea turtles are very special! Were you in the water, swimming with it? Or did you see it from the boat?


Was on pier, waiting for boat to return. For ride back to civilization(?!or is no people/swimming turtles MORE civilized life?!). 
Many turtles are injured by boats, etc. And is rehab facility in area.
Turtles find me. Some call me, "turtle whisperer."
---------
Quieter day, some non-dog time spent painting ceramics.(as dog naps with chew toys)
Here's my sun/sand/sea bowl: 


Whereas man in my life created something named, "Racing Shark."


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 3613502


Have considered lexol for baseball glove leather.
Heard is good.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> View attachment 3613502


Ha! I love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Was on pier, waiting for boat to return. For ride back to civilization(?!or is no people/swimming turtles MORE civilized life?!).
> Many turtles are injured by boats, etc. And is rehab facility in area.
> Turtles find me. Some call me, "turtle whisperer."
> ---------
> Quieter day, some non-dog time spent painting ceramics.(as dog naps with chew toys)
> Here's my sun/sand/sea bowl:
> View attachment 3614249
> 
> Whereas man in my life created something named, "Racing Shark."
> View attachment 3614250


Lovely pics, Remainsilly!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Was on pier, waiting for boat to return. For ride back to civilization(?!or is no people/swimming turtles MORE civilized life?!).
> Many turtles are injured by boats, etc. And is rehab facility in area.
> Turtles find me. Some call me, "turtle whisperer."
> ---------
> Quieter day, some non-dog time spent painting ceramics.(as dog naps with chew toys)
> Here's my sun/sand/sea bowl:
> View attachment 3614249
> 
> Whereas man in my life created something named, "Racing Shark."
> View attachment 3614250



Both are amazing. Glad you're having an awesome getaway


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Was on pier, waiting for boat to return. For ride back to civilization(?!or is no people/swimming turtles MORE civilized life?!).
> Many turtles are injured by boats, etc. And is rehab facility in area.
> Turtles find me. Some call me, "turtle whisperer."
> ---------
> Quieter day, some non-dog time spent painting ceramics.(as dog naps with chew toys)
> Here's my sun/sand/sea bowl:
> View attachment 3614249
> 
> Whereas man in my life created something named, "Racing Shark."
> View attachment 3614250


Real works of art, remainsilly.
I love both. I can't paint, neither can I draw and I am envious!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Was on pier, waiting for boat to return. For ride back to civilization(?!or is no people/swimming turtles MORE civilized life?!).
> Many turtles are injured by boats, etc. And is rehab facility in area.
> Turtles find me. Some call me, "turtle whisperer."
> ---------
> Quieter day, some non-dog time spent painting ceramics.(as dog naps with chew toys)
> Here's my sun/sand/sea bowl:
> View attachment 3614249
> 
> Whereas man in my life created something named, "Racing Shark."
> View attachment 3614250


Your bowl is so serene and restful.
His shark is... um... quite shark-like!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Was on pier, waiting for boat to return. For ride back to civilization(?!or is no people/swimming turtles MORE civilized life?!).
> Many turtles are injured by boats, etc. And is rehab facility in area.
> Turtles find me. Some call me, "turtle whisperer."
> ---------
> Quieter day, some non-dog time spent painting ceramics.(as dog naps with chew toys)
> Here's my sun/sand/sea bowl:
> View attachment 3614249
> 
> Whereas man in my life created something named, "Racing Shark."
> View attachment 3614250



Your bowl is beautiful and the shark is suit to be a playful gift to remind of a fun day.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for ceramic art love, all￼
Man is so proud of his creation.
Psychic prediction: will be seeing racing shark daily, probably as new focal point in decor.￼￼
It also is a trinket box. (what would be stored inside a shark?)

Omg, we visited the dog park!!!!!
Had slobbering-crazy good time.
Does not want to leave only place is allowed onto furniture.
But, alas.All vacations end.


Thanks for sharing journey with us.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for ceramic art love, all￼
> Man is so proud of his creation.
> Psychic prediction: will be seeing racing shark daily, probably as new focal point in decor.￼￼
> It also is a trinket box. (what would be stored inside a shark?)
> 
> Omg, we visited the dog park!!!!!
> Had slobbering-crazy good time.
> Does not want to leave only place is allowed onto furniture.
> But, alas.All vacations end.
> View attachment 3614860
> 
> Thanks for sharing journey with us.


OMG... how can you resist that FACE??? (Just answered my own question: you can't!)
What to store inside a shark trinket-box? Anything the shark WANTS you to store inside there!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies! I have just received my Serafini shoes that I bought on sale three days ago ....
Those are very expensive Italian made sneakers..(€237) but I got them on sale... €75..
They are very comfortable, I wore them this morning, but the original price is much too high compared to other brands like Nike....
Here is a pic...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3615168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have just received my Serafini shoes that I bought on sale three days ago ....
> Those are very expensive Italian made sneakers..(€237) but I got them on sale... €75..
> They are very comfortable, I wore them this morning, but the original price is much too high compared to other brands like Nike....
> Here is a pic...



They are gorgeous! Love them. 
Nike may be cheaper but they are built to last only 6 months. These will prolly last you much longer.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They are gorgeous! Love them.
> Nike may be cheaper but they are built to last only 6 months. These will prolly last you much longer.


Thank you Murphy!
I hope my Serafini will be durable..
I have lots of sneakers from Adidas, Nike, Asics, Skechers, Reebok, Palladium..
My favourite brands are Nike and Reebok. 
Skechers are cheap but don't last long, unfortunately.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Murphy!
> I hope my Serafini will be durable..
> I have lots of sneakers from Adidas, Nike, Asics, Skechers, Reebok, Palladium..
> My favourite brands are Nike and Reebok.
> Skechers are cheap but don't last long, unfortunately.



Skechers fit me the best and last the shortest amount of time sadly. 
I try to pay $40 or less just for that reason.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Skechers fit me the best and last the shortest amount of time sadly.
> I try to pay $40 or less just for that reason.


I first bought Skechers a long time ago, quality wasn't that bad then.
I still love their beautiful colours but have stopped buying them.
I nearly broke my neck twice while walking down a street. The sole had quickly lost their grip.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I first bought Skechers a long time ago, quality wasn't that bad then.
> I still love their beautiful colours but have stopped buying them.
> I nearly broke my neck twice while walking down a street. The sole had quickly lost their grip.



Bummer. Glad you are ok. 
I wear mine mostly for looks. I don't run, but I do walk. Indoors though so slippage isn't much of an issue.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Bummer. Glad you are ok.
> I wear mine mostly for looks. I don't run, but I do walk. Indoors though so slippage isn't much of an issue.


Indoors, they are okay.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Indoors, they are okay.



DD has acquired real job so I need to scrape up funds and buy all the outdoor type stuff while she's still at REI. 
Too many shoes use Asian foot models and the shoes rub in spots. 
I buy German shoes when I can.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> DD has acquired real job so I need to scrape up funds and buy all the outdoor type stuff while she's still at REI.
> Too many shoes use Asian foot models and the shoes rub in spots.
> I buy German shoes when I can.


99% of sports shoes are made in Asia..Now you can find  some Made in England New Balance. Expensive, though.
What is REI?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> 99% of sports shoes are made in Asia..Now you can find  some Made in England New Balance. Expensive, though.
> What is REI?



Upscale outdoor retailer. Don't remember what the letters stand for. She gets a really good discount and is offered "pro deals" to try things out so she can tell shoppers how great they are.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Upscale outdoor retailer. Don't remember what the letters stand for. She gets a really good discount and is offered "pro deals" to try things out so she can tell shoppers how great they are.


Wonderful, Murphy!
Try to get as many things as you can.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Murphy!
> Try to get as many things as you can.



Pesky detail called lack of money.... 
working on it though.  
Recently I gave up all my baggy men's sweatpants and replaced the with, wait for it, yoga pants. 
Very comfy. I wear with tunics as am not 21 anymore. 
It's a rule however that the temperature has been freakishly over 70F so it's been too hot to wear them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3615168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have just received my Serafini shoes that I bought on sale three days ago ....
> Those are very expensive Italian made sneakers..(€237) but I got them on sale... €75..
> They are very comfortable, I wore them this morning, but the original price is much too high compared to other brands like Nike....
> Here is a pic...


I love your new shoes!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Pesky detail called lack of money....
> working on it though.
> Recently I gave up all my baggy men's sweatpants and replaced the with, wait for it, yoga pants.
> Very comfy. I wear with tunics as am not 21 anymore.
> It's a rule however that the temperature has been freakishly over 70F so it's been too hot to wear them.


Yoga pants ? Great, Murphy!
I will try a pair on next time I go abroad...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I love your new shoes!!!


Thank you, Ludmilla.
How are you doing?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yoga pants ? Great, Murphy!
> I will try a pair on next time I go abroad...



I am a convert!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am a convert!


What brand do you suggest?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> How are you doing?



Things getting any better, Ludmilla? 
Shall we call out the ninjas?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3615168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have just received my Serafini shoes that I bought on sale three days ago ....
> Those are very expensive Italian made sneakers..(€237) but I got them on sale... €75..
> They are very comfortable, I wore them this morning, but the original price is much too high compared to other brands like Nike....
> Here is a pic...


Wow!Very happy,energetic shoes!
Congratulations.


Murphy47 said:


> DD has acquired real job so I need to scrape up funds and buy all the outdoor type stuff while she's still at REI.
> Too many shoes use Asian foot models and the shoes rub in spots.
> I buy German shoes when I can.


Merrell. I live in merrell shoes, for long hikes/walks.


----------



## remainsilly

Early beach departure.


Road stop for coffee.
Where dog immediately tried to eat rock, under table.
As usual--all rocks are possible food.￼
(campomaggi bag glimpse--lower right)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Early beach departure.
> View attachment 3615377
> 
> Road stop for coffee.
> Where dog immediately tried to eat rock, under table.
> As usual--all rocks are possible food.￼
> (campomaggi bag glimpse--lower right)
> View attachment 3615382



Let me know if he wants to hang out on furniture at home now that he's used to the good life[emoji14]


----------



## ElainePG

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3615168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have just received my Serafini shoes that I bought on sale three days ago ....
> Those are very expensive Italian made sneakers..(€237) but I got them on sale... €75..
> They are very comfortable, I wore them this morning, but the original price is much too high compared to other brands like Nike....
> Here is a pic...


Love the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Was on pier, waiting for boat to return. For ride back to civilization(?!or is no people/swimming turtles MORE civilized life?!).
> Many turtles are injured by boats, etc. And is rehab facility in area.
> Turtles find me. Some call me, "turtle whisperer."
> ---------
> Quieter day, some non-dog time spent painting ceramics.(as dog naps with chew toys)
> Here's my sun/sand/sea bowl:
> View attachment 3614249
> 
> Whereas man in my life created something named, "Racing Shark."
> View attachment 3614250



Love the ceramics that shark is fierce lol !


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3615168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have just received my Serafini shoes that I bought on sale three days ago ....
> Those are very expensive Italian made sneakers..(€237) but I got them on sale... €75..
> They are very comfortable, I wore them this morning, but the original price is much too high compared to other brands like Nike....
> Here is a pic...


I love them!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> How are you doing?


 


Murphy47 said:


> Things getting any better, Ludmilla?
> Shall we call out the ninjas?


Oh yes, send the ninjas. They should be great conflict managers as they find a final solution. 


remainsilly said:


> Early beach departure.
> View attachment 3615377
> 
> Road stop for coffee.
> Where dog immediately tried to eat rock, under table.
> As usual--all rocks are possible food.￼
> (campomaggi bag glimpse--lower right)
> View attachment 3615382



Ah no. The vacation is already over?


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3615168
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I have just received my Serafini shoes that I bought on sale three days ago ....
> Those are very expensive Italian made sneakers..(€237) but I got them on sale... €75..
> They are very comfortable, I wore them this morning, but the original price is much too high compared to other brands like Nike....
> Here is a pic...



Wow! I love it! Killer sneakers!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes, send the ninjas. They should be great conflict managers as they find a final solution.
> 
> 
> Ah no. The vacation is already over?



Sorry to hear you are yucky. 
We are here for you.


----------



## remainsilly

I will come over there and jab annoying people in eyes--just give the word, Ludmilla.



Ludmilla said:


> Ah no. The vacation is already over?


Yes. Always over too soon.￼
However, we're watching, "Shark Week" dvd--to weave nautical illusions. And see air jaws in action.￼
http://media.oregonlive.com/ent_impact_tvfilm/photo/air-jaws-2012jpg-0830ceac7476025b.jpg
And dog had nice de-stink bath.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear you are yucky.
> We are here for you.


Thank you, Murphy. 


remainsilly said:


> I will come over there and jab annoying people in eyes--just give the word, Ludmilla.
> 
> 
> Yes. Always over too soon.￼
> However, we're watching, "Shark Week" dvd--to weave nautical illusions. And see air jaws in action.￼
> http://media.oregonlive.com/ent_impact_tvfilm/photo/air-jaws-2012jpg-0830ceac7476025b.jpg
> And dog had nice de-stink bath.


Hehehe. I fear the conflict manager won't be too happy with jabbing boss in his eyes. I like that idea, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes, send the ninjas. They should be great conflict managers as they find a final solution.
> 
> 
> Ah no. The vacation is already over?


I don't have enough smileys to express what I think about this guy....
And the words would be.... well you know what I mean...
Hold on, Ludmilla!


----------



## ElainePG

Hang in there, Ludmilla! Shall I send over this guy? 
I don't think he's a vegetarian.


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Hang in there, Ludmilla! Shall I send over this guy?
> I don't think he's a vegetarian.
> View attachment 3616244



Yeah! Send Bruce!


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Yeah! Send Bruce!


Is *that* his name? I didn't catch it... I was too busy running!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sending a hug Ludmilla. We're here anytime.

Dh and I are on our last day of time away.  It's been beautiful here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't have enough smileys to express what I think about this guy....
> And the words would be.... well you know what I mean...
> Hold on, Ludmilla!


Thank you, Mariapia! It's just so very exhausting. My brain keeps spinning about the issues like a freaking washing machine. 



ElainePG said:


> Hang in there, Ludmilla! Shall I send over this guy?
> I don't think he's a vegetarian.
> View attachment 3616244


Hehehe. Yes, send Bruce over here. I have a tasty boss for him. 


Tomsmom said:


> Sending a hug Ludmilla. We're here anytime.
> 
> Dh and I are on our last day of time away.  It's been beautiful here.


Thank you. 
I am very happy that you and your DH had a great time. Hope that the cuir had some fun, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Enjoying some home time & sorting vacation gear.
Received gift--stargazer lilies.￼


Fabulous scent!
But, wow, pull off those pollen anthers quickly--because are orange-stain-monsters!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying some home time & sorting vacation gear.
> Received gift--stargazer lilies.￼
> View attachment 3616642
> 
> Fabulous scent!
> But, wow, pull off those pollen anthers quickly--because are orange-stain-monsters!



Gorgeous


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying some home time & sorting vacation gear.
> Received gift--stargazer lilies.￼
> View attachment 3616642
> 
> Fabulous scent!
> But, wow, pull off those pollen anthers quickly--because are orange-stain-monsters!


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies! 
Lovely weather today but the forecast isn't very optimistic for the week to come...
I am taking out my Maison Moreau bag and going for a walk....​


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying some home time & sorting vacation gear.
> Received gift--stargazer lilies.￼
> View attachment 3616642
> 
> Fabulous scent!
> But, wow, pull off those pollen anthers quickly--because are orange-stain-monsters!


Stunning!!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for flower love.￼
Been researching floppy, leather totes.
Found this video, reviewing whipping post & love 41 bags:

Omg, these ladies are so flipping cute together! Some good bag use observations, also.
Made me remember that using our bags should be shared, evolving experience.
Not a stressful chore.


----------



## Mariapia

Rain is coming....Time to take out my Le Pliage..
I added my Kipling monkey for a little fun..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3617867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is coming....Time to take out my Le Pliage..
> I added my Kipling monkey for a little fun..


Sorry for the rain but live the le pliage and monkey !


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm back from vacay still in my cuir happy Monday !


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies! Lovely pics and videos. We have bright sunshine today. I am still using my Choc Selene...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies! Lovely pics and videos. We have bright sunshine today. I am still using my Choc Selene...


That Choc Selene seems to be your favorite, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That Choc Selene seems to be your favorite, Ludmilla!


Yes it is. The Selene style fits all my needs. Esp. with the additional messenger strap. Oh, and I am too lazy for rotating at the moment.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes it is. The Selene style fits all my needs. Esp. with the additional messenger strap. Oh, and I am too lazy for rotating at the moment.



Gee, can't imagine why!?!  Lol. 
All your bags are so pretty it would be tough for me to choose.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3617867
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is coming....Time to take out my Le Pliage..
> I added my Kipling monkey for a little fun..


Great combination!
Remainsilly secret: Loooooooove kipling monkeys￼
But not fan of kipling bags.
So stand around aisles playing with monkey charms--wishing they were sold separately.


Ludmilla said:


> Yes it is. The Selene style fits all my needs. Esp. with the additional messenger strap. Oh, and I am too lazy for rotating at the moment.


Is great bag! Hard to move out of great bags.
(still in my campomaggi--finding sand odd places￼)


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Great combination!
> Remainsilly secret: Loooooooove kipling monkeys￼
> But not fan of kipling bags.
> So stand around aisles playing with monkey charms--wishing they were sold separately.
> 
> Is great bag! Hard to move out of great bags.
> (still in my campomaggi--finding sand odd places￼)


My Kipling bag and everything I carried inside got drenched in pouring rain. 
It had its own monkey. Then a friend gave me the one you see in the picture . In Europe you can buy them separately.
So I had two. I gave away the bag which I didn't trust any more.
Émile ( my friend's gift) is still with me..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes it is. The Selene style fits all my needs. Esp. with the additional messenger strap. Oh, and I am too lazy for rotating at the moment.


Miss Choc is perfect, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great combination!
> Remainsilly secret: Loooooooove kipling monkeys￼
> But not fan of kipling bags.
> So stand around aisles playing with monkey charms--wishing they were sold separately.
> 
> Is great bag! Hard to move out of great bags.
> (still in my campomaggi--finding sand odd places￼)



The monkeys ARE sold separately online. 
Some are even on sale today!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The monkeys ARE sold separately online.
> Some are even on sale today!


And each has a name....


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> The monkeys ARE sold separately online.
> Some are even on sale today!





Mariapia said:


> And each has a name....


OMG￼￼
Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gee, can't imagine why!?!  Lol.
> All your bags are so pretty it would be tough for me to choose.


Hahaha. I have no idea, either. 
Aww. Thank you for your bag compliments. I might change bags today as I want to do some shopping after work tomorrow and something lighter would be nice. Well, we see if I find the energy. 


remainsilly said:


> Great combination!
> Remainsilly secret: Loooooooove kipling monkeys￼
> But not fan of kipling bags.
> So stand around aisles playing with monkey charms--wishing they were sold separately.
> 
> Is great bag! Hard to move out of great bags.
> (still in my campomaggi--finding sand odd places￼)


I loved finding sand in my Cuir after the beach holiday last year. And thank you for Choc love. She works so perfectly well for me. 


Mariapia said:


> Miss Choc is perfect, Ludmilla!


Thank you! 


remainsilly said:


> OMG￼￼
> Thank you!


Oooooooh. I guess spy bear and rooster are getting a new friend.


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3618012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back from vacay still in my cuir happy Monday !


Such a happy color!


----------



## Murphy47

No one up yet today? I am as I am off to hospital to have a small biopsy done. 
I am fine, just a condition that needs monitoring from time to time. 
Will be bored and slightly spacey later. Hopefully, there might be some bag porn to cheer me up later on?


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh I hope everything is going well, Murphy.  I hate hospital. Going to post Miss Plum later. We have rain, so I rotated from one Selene to another. Definitely need at least one more bag in this style.

Today, work ends at 12:00 am. Half an hour to from now. I am so fed up with this place. I'd love to walk out and never look back.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh I hope everything is going well, Murphy.  I hate hospital. Going to post Miss Plum later. We have rain, so I rotated from one Selene to another. Definitely need at least one more bag in this style.
> 
> Today, work ends at 12:00 am. Half an hour to from now. I am so fed up with this place. I'd love to walk out and never look back.



Sending another hug Ludmilla.  I hope the half hour passes quickly.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> No one up yet today? I am as I am off to hospital to have a small biopsy done.
> I am fine, just a condition that needs monitoring from time to time.
> Will be bored and slightly spacey later. Hopefully, there might be some bag porn to cheer me up later on?


Good luck with the biopsy although I wish you didn't have to have it done at all.  I just bought a bag on the bay so no bag porn from me...yet, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sending another hug Ludmilla.  I hope the half hour passes quickly.


Ha! I hope so, too. Just when you think things cannot get worse, they are spiraling downwards a bit more... I am so fed up. 
Thanks for the hug.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> No one up yet today? I am as I am off to hospital to have a small biopsy done.
> I am fine, just a condition that needs monitoring from time to time.
> Will be bored and slightly spacey later. Hopefully, there might be some bag porn to cheer me up later on?


We are all waiting for your return, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I hope so, too. Just when you think things cannot get worse, they are spiraling downwards a bit more... I am so fed up.
> Thanks for the hug.


Lots of hugs from me too, ludmilla.
Try to enjoy your afternoon, do some window shopping then have a hot chocolate, and when you are home, take out your IPad to browse the Massaccesi website... Anything that keeps your mind away from work .
And come to the Island... Rant as much as you can. 
We are all with you here.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooooh. I guess spy bear and rooster are getting a new friend.


None of current monkeys felt right.
Though surfboard one was close.


Murphy47 said:


> No one up yet today? I am as I am off to hospital to have a small biopsy done.
> I am fine, just a condition that needs monitoring from time to time.
> Will be bored and slightly spacey later. Hopefully, there might be some bag porn to cheer me up later on?


Hope goes well.


Ludmilla said:


> I am so fed up with this place. I'd love to walk out and never look back.


Grab your red scarf--I hear the Night Circus will be nearby. Let's jump onto a train & eat chocolate mice.


Tomsmom said:


> I just bought a bag on the bay so no bag porn from me...yet, lol.


oooooooooooh! Curious.
------
Breakfast of champions:


My phone downloaded longest update in history--now everything looks weird.
Has shifted positions.
And there's a CLOWN emoji.
Omg, it might be dead to me. Hate clowns.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lots of hugs from me too, ludmilla.
> Try to enjoy your afternoon, do some window shopping then have a hot chocolate, and when you are home, take out your IPad to browse the Massaccesi website... Anything that keeps your mind away from work .
> And come to the Island... Rant as much as you can.
> We are all with you here.


Did some attic cleaning with my Mom. Lord, we have so much stuff. 
Thank you so much for being here. Guess I need a beer tonight. Hor chocolate won't work. 


remainsilly said:


> None of current monkeys felt right.
> Though surfboard one was close.
> 
> Hope goes well.
> 
> Grab your red scarf--I hear the Night Circus will be nearby. Let's jump onto a train & eat chocolate mice.
> oooooooooooh! Curious.
> ------
> Breakfast of champions:
> View attachment 3619311
> 
> My phone downloaded longest update in history--now everything looks weird.
> Has shifted positions.
> And there's a CLOWN emoji.
> Omg, it might be dead to me. Hate clowns.


Red scarf is in place, Selene Choc is packed, we are ready to go.
Hehehe. Yes. There is a clowm emoji. My phone is too old for the new emojis. I only have the old standard ones.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> None of current monkeys felt right.
> Though surfboard one was close.
> 
> Hope goes well.
> 
> Grab your red scarf--I hear the Night Circus will be nearby. Let's jump onto a train & eat chocolate mice.
> oooooooooooh! Curious.
> ------
> Breakfast of champions:
> View attachment 3619311
> 
> My phone downloaded longest update in history--now everything looks weird.
> Has shifted positions.
> And there's a CLOWN emoji.
> Omg, it might be dead to me. Hate clowns.


Forgot to add - those donuts (Krapfen?) look tasty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag porn, ladies!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn, ladies!
> View attachment 3619338


Love the bright color, and it's perfect with the scarf! What am I seeing INSIDE the bag? Little purple goats???


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn, ladies!
> View attachment 3619338


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn, ladies!
> View attachment 3619338


Perfect, Ludmilla!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Forgot to add - those donuts (Krapfen?) look tasty.


Frosted sugar cookies. Even less nutrition than Krapfen. 


ElainePG said:


> What am I seeing INSIDE the bag? Little purple goats???


Omg, I see them too!
Must be a sugar-induced hallucination...


----------



## remainsilly

Inspired by lovely Miss Plum.
And as requested by Murphy--BAG PORN!


Whurlitzer glove leather bag. 
With my ball/glove.
Plus some from dog's collection.
Bring on the games!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Inspired by lovely Miss Plum.
> And as requested by Murphy--BAG PORN!
> View attachment 3619558
> 
> Whurlitzer glove leather bag.
> With my ball/glove.
> Plus some from dog's collection.
> Bring on the games!
> View attachment 3619560



Ludmilla, beer is nectar of the gods. Is remedy for all manner of ills. 
rs, doggie looks so happy! 
Thanks so much for bag porn!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> No one up yet today? I am as I am off to hospital to have a small biopsy done.
> I am fine, just a condition that needs monitoring from time to time.
> Will be bored and slightly spacey later. Hopefully, there might be some bag porn to cheer me up later on?



I hope it's all fine for you, Murphy. [emoji4] 

And as you wish. I just got this delivered yesterday. It's a new-to-me mini. [emoji4] 




Hope it'll cheer you up as it got me excited. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Oh I hope everything is going well, Murphy.  I hate hospital. Going to post Miss Plum later. We have rain, so I rotated from one Selene to another. Definitely need at least one more bag in this style.
> 
> Today, work ends at 12:00 am. Half an hour to from now. I am so fed up with this place. I'd love to walk out and never look back.



I hope you're already walked out and enjoying your time now. Maybe with a cup of tea or chocolate. [emoji4] 

May your day be brighter. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn, ladies!
> View attachment 3619338



Wow! The color is so vivid and I Love this pairing! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I hope it's all fine for you, Murphy. [emoji4]
> 
> And as you wish. I just got this delivered yesterday. It's a new-to-me mini. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3619765
> 
> 
> Hope it'll cheer you up as it got me excited. [emoji4]



Just gorgeous. Love that color. So cool and creamy.


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> I hope it's all fine for you, Murphy. [emoji4]
> 
> And as you wish. I just got this delivered yesterday. It's a new-to-me mini. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3619765
> 
> 
> Hope it'll cheer you up as it got me excited. [emoji4]



So pretty!


----------



## ElainePG

vink said:


> I hope it's all fine for you, Murphy. [emoji4]
> 
> And as you wish. I just got this delivered yesterday. It's a new-to-me mini. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3619765
> 
> 
> Hope it'll cheer you up as it got me excited. [emoji4]


It's so pretty, vink! Wear it in good health!


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> I hope it's all fine for you, Murphy. [emoji4]
> 
> And as you wish. I just got this delivered yesterday. It's a new-to-me mini. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3619765
> 
> 
> Hope it'll cheer you up as it got me excited. [emoji4]


She's lovely.
My coffee-spilling hands cannot touch white/ivory bags. Envy.
Enjoy!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> rs, doggie looks so happy!


There was rolling in grass patches.
Then a general, contented flop.
He may be grateful for no more sand.


----------



## vink

Thank you for the mini love. [emoji4] It's actually light baby pink. (The lighting isn't so good. [emoji28]) I'm sure RemainSilly can touch it.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Thank you for the mini love. [emoji4] It's actually light baby pink. (The lighting isn't so good. [emoji28]) I'm sure RemainSilly can touch it.



Beautiful Vink!!! Did you buy it in your country?


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> Love the bright color, and it's perfect with the scarf! What am I seeing INSIDE the bag? Little purple goats???





remainsilly said:


> Frosted sugar cookies. Even less nutrition than Krapfen.
> 
> Omg, I see them too!
> Must be a sugar-induced hallucination...



You both see correctly. It is my felt iPad cover. Its a pink ibex.


Going to take a pic of the cover for you. 



remainsilly said:


> Inspired by lovely Miss Plum.
> And as requested by Murphy--BAG PORN!
> View attachment 3619558
> 
> Whurlitzer glove leather bag.
> With my ball/glove.
> Plus some from dog's collection.
> Bring on the games!
> View attachment 3619560



Oh, someone is tired from playing too much. 



Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, beer is nectar of the gods. Is remedy for all manner of ills.
> rs, doggie looks so happy!
> Thanks so much for bag porn!



Hehehehe. Speaking like a true Bavarian about beer. 



vink said:


> I hope it's all fine for you, Murphy. [emoji4]
> 
> And as you wish. I just got this delivered yesterday. It's a new-to-me mini. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3619765
> 
> 
> Hope it'll cheer you up as it got me excited. [emoji4]



This is one lovely bag! Drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all for the Miss Plum love! A co-worker fell madly in love with her yesterday. I sent her the MM link, but I guess she won't order. She was a bit shocked about the money I paid for the bag. Thanks to tpf I do forget from time to time that most people consider 100,-€ as a huge price tag for a bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

IPad cover...


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Beautiful Vink!!! Did you buy it in your country?



Yes. I got it from one of the consignments here. The previous owner surely took good care of it. It look brand new! [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Yes. I got it from one of the consignments here. The previous owner surely took good care of it. It look brand new! [emoji4]



Great find!! Wear her in good health!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for the Miss Plum love! A co-worker fell madly in love with her yesterday. I sent her the MM link, but I guess she won't order. She was a bit shocked about the money I paid for the bag. Thanks to tpf I do forget from time to time that most people consider 100,-€ as a huge price tag for a bag.



100€ is a bargain. Pleather/vinyl bags can cost that much. And they don't last usually.


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Great find!! Wear her in good health!



Thanks! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> 100€ is a bargain. Pleather/vinyl bags can cost that much. And they don't last usually.



Yes, I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Murphy47

Saw this photo this morning while reading my news feeds. 
I thought is was hilarious.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Thank you for the mini love. [emoji4] It's actually light baby pink. (The lighting isn't so good. [emoji28]) I'm sure RemainSilly can touch it.


Light pink is so feminine.
But, don't let me risk touching the pretty.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for the Miss Plum love! A co-worker fell madly in love with her yesterday. I sent her the MM link, but I guess she won't order. She was a bit shocked about the money I paid for the bag. Thanks to tpf I do forget from time to time that most people consider 100,-€ as a huge price tag for a bag.


Have been pondering similar--after tpf-ness, $200USD seems CHEAP for a bag.
And, really, it's a good chunk o' money.



Ludmilla said:


> IPad cover...
> View attachment 3620070


Cute!
I know this brand, ibex--great wool products.


Murphy47 said:


> Saw this photo this morning while reading my news feeds.
> I thought is was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620103


I wind up with "the blob."
Did you give up anything for Lent?
I gave up complaining about my hair--by having stylist recut today, because it was driving me batsh!t crazy. After 2 weeks.

May be an epic fail on the non-complaining front.Day 1.
But should be smooth sailing for rest of Lent.

I tried giving up sugar last year. That got ugly real fast.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Saw this photo this morning while reading my news feeds.
> I thought is was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620103


This is soooo funny! Thank you for posting.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is soooo funny! Thank you for posting.



Couldn't resist!
I am trying to give up worrying. Tone more mellow with things that happen. To not be like WTH over every little thing.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Light pink is so feminine.
> But, don't let me risk touching the pretty.
> 
> Have been pondering similar--after tpf-ness, $200USD seems CHEAP for a bag.
> And, really, it's a good chunk o' money.
> 
> 
> Cute!
> I know this brand, ibex--great wool products.
> 
> I wind up with "the blob."
> Did you give up anything for Lent?
> I gave up complaining about my hair--by having stylist recut today, because it was driving me batsh!t crazy. After 2 weeks.
> 
> May be an epic fail on the non-complaining front.Day 1.
> But should be smooth sailing for rest of Lent.
> 
> I tried giving up sugar last year. That got ugly real fast.


Ah, no. The brand is not ibex. My dictionary told me that the goat like animal is an ibex. I did not use capricorn, because I thought this is for zodiacal signs only. 

Yes, I think my "is this an expensive bag" radar is totally screwed by tpf. 

I should definitely doing some "do not fret about crazy $hit you cannot change" Lent. My nerves would be thankful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Couldn't resist!
> I am trying to give up worrying. Tone more mellow with things that happen. To not be like WTH over every little thing.


Ha! I just worte the same about Lent. We are in the same boat!


----------



## ElainePG

Ludmilla said:


> IPad cover...
> View attachment 3620070


What a pretty iPad cover, Ludmilla. I've never seen anything like it. So cheerful!


----------



## Ludmilla

ElainePG said:


> What a pretty iPad cover, Ludmilla. I've never seen anything like it. So cheerful!


Thank you, Elaine. It is a tiny bit too big for my iPad Pro, but I could not give it up for a new one. 
You can find a lot of creative iPad/iPhone covers around here. It's becoming a whole industry.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ah, no. The brand is not ibex. My dictionary told me that the goat like animal is an ibex. I did not use capricorn, because I thought this is for zodiacal signs only.


You are right--ibex:
http://kingofwallpapers.com/ibex/ibex-007.jpg
My mistake--thought was this brand:
http://shop.ibex.com/merino-wool-clothing/womens
Which makes no sense, as they sell wool clothing. I am insane.

I think of capricorn sign as weird sea goat.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c1/RR5110-0045R.gif/220px-RR5110-0045R.gif


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> You are right--ibex:
> http://kingofwallpapers.com/ibex/ibex-007.jpg
> My mistake--thought was this brand:
> http://shop.ibex.com/merino-wool-clothing/womens
> Which makes no sense, as they sell wool clothing. I am insane.
> 
> I think of capricorn sign as weird sea goat.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/c/c1/RR5110-0045R.gif/220px-RR5110-0045R.gif


This capricorn is really weird!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Thank you for the mini love. [emoji4] It's actually light baby pink. (The lighting isn't so good. [emoji28]) I'm sure RemainSilly can touch it.


It's gorgeous, Vink!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for the Miss Plum love! A co-worker fell madly in love with her yesterday. I sent her the MM link, but I guess she won't order. She was a bit shocked about the money I paid for the bag. Thanks to tpf I do forget from time to time that most people consider 100,-€ as a huge price tag for a bag.


It's true, Ludmilla. Lots of girls I know would never spend more than €100 on a bag. 
And €200 is considered luxury, at least where I live.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's true, Ludmilla. Lots of girls I know would never spend more than €100 on a bag.
> And €200 is considered luxury, at least where I live.



I try to stay around 125. 
Any more than that and I am afraid to use them and they sit in the closet.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I try to stay around 125.
> Any more than that and I am afraid to use them and they sit in the closet.


I can understand that, Murphy.
The last time I went to the restaurant, the waiter dropped a glass of rosé on my green Le Pliage.... 
Had it been an expensive bag it would have been ruined...
When I got home, I cleaned the bag with a wet sponge. I didn't even need to use soap.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I can understand that, Murphy.
> The last time I went to the restaurant, the waiter dropped a glass of rosé on my green Le Pliage....
> Had it been an expensive bag it would have been ruined...
> When I got home, I cleaned the bag with a wet sponge. I didn't even need to use soap.



LP is the best. 
I am eyeing something in leather from Longchamp. 
While I love LP, after a few days the "floppiness" gets to me and I want something more structured.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> LP is the best.
> I am eyeing something in leather from Longchamp.
> While I love LP, after a few days the "floppiness" gets to me and I want something more structured.


I know what you mean about the floppiness, that and the lack of interior organization aka pockets, lol.  I tell you I'm loving the cuir!  Yesterday I received a compliment on the bag and I was then told I "look European". Nice afternoon.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Saw this photo this morning while reading my news feeds.
> I thought is was hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3620103


LOL as I sit here with "first in line" on my face and hubby has "the blob."  Not Catholics, but we Episcopalians also use ashes.  Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL as I sit here with "first in line" on my face and hubby has "the blob."  Not Catholics, but we Episcopalians also use ashes.  Thanks for the chuckle.



The Methodist version was funny too!
Did you have fish for lunch? 
I had ramen, but hoping to have some Red Lobster on Friday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's true, Ludmilla. Lots of girls I know would never spend more than €100 on a bag.
> And €200 is considered luxury, at least where I live.


The co-worker called me on the phone after I sent her the MM link. She praised Miss Plum again, the stiching, leather, colour,... But she called her a complete luxury and also said that her husband and her parents would need to gift her extra birthday money, so she could get such a bag. I felt a bit embarrassed as I have more expensive bags and use Miss Plum on bad weather days. I need to re-evaluate her.


----------



## vink

I can feel the sentiment. People around me count LP as luxury. I actually just give one away, brand new and still in the factory-sealed plastic bag, to one of my closest secretary. Her daughter just graduated and since I don't know what to get her, I asked. When she said a bag would be nice, I looked around and couldn't find anything nice within a good price range that's suitable. Then, I remember I have a medium-sized LP with long handles I bought when DD was born. It sits in my closet in the seal coz I just never get to use it. The color is a very pretty dusty rose. (The tag said Bruyer or something.) I think it'd be a good bag for this young lady so I simply wrap it up and give it to her. My secretary is very pleased. She said she saw this one in the mall for a very high price and I have to say that I got a discount from my credit card and points. She's still very happy, but I kinda feel ashamed that I spend my money kinda carelessly. [emoji29]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The co-worker called me on the phone after I sent her the MM link. She praised Miss Plum again, the stiching, leather, colour,... But she called her a complete luxury and also said that her husband and her parents would need to gift her extra birthday money, so she could get such a bag. I felt a bit embarrassed as I have more expensive bags and use Miss Plum on bad weather days. I need to re-evaluate her.


I was gifted a Balenciaga bag in 2005. I got compliments from all my colleagues. No one knew it was a Bal.
A few asked me what brand it was and what boutique it was from.
I don't know if they inquired about the price as the boutique was located a few hundreds meters from our workplace.
I carried the bag to work everyday for about a year, rain or shine. 
Don't be ashamed, Ludmilla. You earn your living and love bags. 
The lady probably spends her money on other things...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I was gifted a Balenciaga bag in 2005. I got compliments from all my colleagues. No one knew it was a Bal.
> A few asked me what brand it was and what boutique it was from.
> I don't know if they inquired about the price as the boutique was located a few hundreds meters from our workplace.
> I carried the bag to work everyday for about a year, rain or shine.
> Don't be ashamed, Ludmilla. You earn your living and love bags.
> The lady probably spends her money on other things...



I agree she probably spends her money on other things. We all have our "thing". 

Where I work bags are definitely not anyone else's priority. I'm wary to carry my neverfull in monogram.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I was gifted a Balenciaga bag in 2005. I got compliments from all my colleagues. No one knew it was a Bal.
> A few asked me what brand it was and what boutique it was from.
> I don't know if they inquired about the price as the boutique was located a few hundreds meters from our workplace.
> I carried the bag to work everyday for about a year, rain or shine.
> Don't be ashamed, Ludmilla. You earn your living and love bags.
> The lady probably spends her money on other things...





Tomsmom said:


> I agree she probably spends her money on other things. We all have our "thing".
> 
> Where I work bags are definitely not anyone else's priority. I'm wary to carry my neverfull in monogram.



No, she does spend money on bags. Just not the same amount. I felt awkward, because my two Selenes are my carefree through around workhorses and I forgot that they are a luxury for others.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, she does spend money on bags. Just not the same amount. I felt awkward, because my two Selenes are my carefree through around workhorses and I forgot that they are a luxury for others.


Everything can be a luxury for others, Ludmilla..
I don't have a car but I used to have one when going to work by train AND the metro was impossible as the interconnections were terrible. 
That car cost me a fortune...I considered that as a luxury, my colleagues thought it wasn't.
When I changed locations, sold my car and went to work by train.... I realized that I had money left to buy more expensive bags..


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> No, she does spend money on bags. Just not the same amount. I felt awkward, because my two Selenes are my carefree through around workhorses and I forgot that they are a luxury for others.



I agree that tpf messed up my concept of 'cheap' bags. Especially that my coworkers will not buy contemporary brands brand new. They might, pre-loved (from me), but only if I offer at really ultra low prices. 

Btw, I got something short of the Father's Revenge! [emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I can understand that, Murphy.
> The last time I went to the restaurant, the waiter dropped a glass of rosé on my green Le Pliage....
> Had it been an expensive bag it would have been ruined...
> When I got home, I cleaned the bag with a wet sponge. I didn't even need to use soap.


Omg--how did waiter react?!

A food-flinging hibachi chef threw hot/greasy/fried egg onto 1 of my mulberry clutches.
Thanks to collonil, wiped clean.
Strawberry jam was smeared all over an oak mulberry bag. Looked down after restaurant visit--omg!
Again, wiped clean. Over a public sink. With damp toilet tissue.
And I spilled a cup of coffee onto my...

You see? Endless horrors.
My bags must hate me.


Tomsmom said:


> I know what you mean about the floppiness, that and the lack of interior organization aka pockets, lol.  I tell you I'm loving the cuir!  Yesterday I received a compliment on the bag and I was then told I "look European". Nice afternoon.


Glad you are enjoying sunshine cuir.
What a nice compliment to receive.
Your vacation must have relaxed & revived.


vink said:


> I can feel the sentiment. People around me count LP as luxury. I actually just give one away, brand new and still in the factory-sealed plastic bag, to one of my closest secretary. Her daughter just graduated and since I don't know what to get her, I asked. When she said a bag would be nice, I looked around and couldn't find anything nice within a good price range that's suitable. Then, I remember I have a medium-sized LP with long handles I bought when DD was born. It sits in my closet in the seal coz I just never get to use it. The color is a very pretty dusty rose. (The tag said Bruyer or something.) I think it'd be a good bag for this young lady so I simply wrap it up and give it to her. My secretary is very pleased. She said she saw this one in the mall for a very high price and I have to say that I got a discount from my credit card and points. She's still very happy, but I kinda feel ashamed that I spend my money kinda carelessly. [emoji29]


Such a lovely gift you gave!
And your special bag found new owner, who will wear often.
Win-win.


Ludmilla said:


> No, she does spend money on bags. Just not the same amount. I felt awkward, because my two Selenes are my carefree through around workhorses and I forgot that they are a luxury for others.


Mulberry alice has been my foul weather, outdoor events bag.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-de-la-mer-au-ciel-shawl-1-jpg.3330639/
I even display spring iris inside.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-iris-jpg.3327206/
That printed leather = bomb-proof.

Campomaggi messenger went to beach. Is tossed onto whatever surface. And swung into things carelessly.
Is 1 of my rough use choices.
Cannot tell you how many compliment that bag!
Was called, "steampunk," yesterday.


Obviously, part of my brain linking "cost more than $100" & "be exceedingly careful not to damage" does not work correctly.

Happily, few ask my bags' cost. Would feel awkward, seeing reactions.
But, SO MUCH that I do seems to alarm others...
1 more won't end world.


----------



## remainsilly

Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
today


Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
> After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
> today
> View attachment 3620998
> 
> Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips



Wow!!!!
Amazing!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Omg--how did waiter react?!
> 
> A food-flinging hibachi chef threw hot/greasy/fried egg onto 1 of my mulberry clutches.
> Thanks to collonil, wiped clean.
> Strawberry jam was smeared all over an oak mulberry bag. Looked down after restaurant visit--omg!
> Again, wiped clean. Over a public sink. With damp toilet tissue.
> And I spilled a cup of coffee onto my...
> 
> You see? Endless horrors.
> My bags must hate me.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying sunshine cuir.
> What a nice compliment to receive.
> Your vacation must have relaxed & revived.
> 
> Such a lovely gift you gave!
> And your special bag found new owner, who will wear often.
> Win-win.
> 
> Mulberry alice has been my foul weather, outdoor events bag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-de-la-mer-au-ciel-shawl-1-jpg.3330639/
> I even display spring iris inside.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-iris-jpg.3327206/
> That printed leather = bomb-proof.
> 
> Campomaggi messenger went to beach. Is tossed onto whatever surface. And swung into things carelessly.
> Is 1 of my rough use choices.
> Cannot tell you how many compliment that bag!
> Was called, "steampunk," yesterday.
> View attachment 3620984
> 
> Obviously, part of my brain linking "cost more than $100" & "be exceedingly careful not to damage" does not work correctly.
> 
> Happily, few ask my bags' cost. Would feel awkward, seeing reactions.
> But, SO MUCH that I do seems to alarm others...
> 1 more won't end world.


I think someone asking how much I had paid for a bag happened only once.
I had a free afternoon but had to go back to work for a meeting.
I met one of my colleagues at an outdoor café before the meeting.
I had just bought my Chloé Tekla on sale, had emptied my "old" bag and put my stuff into the Chloé before leaving the boutique.
My colleague noticed the bag immediately and was in awe.
That's when she asked me how much it was...
I told her I had had a 70% discount and gave her the price.
I thought she was going to have a heart attack.
I didn't feel ashamed as I knew she was driving a sportscar and spent a lot of money on ..... drinks....


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
> After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
> today
> View attachment 3620998
> 
> Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips


Lovely orchid! And lovely Kendie as well!, one of the nicest TPFer I know.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I think someone asking how much I had paid for a bag happened only once.
> I had a free afternoon but had to go back to work for a meeting.
> I met one of my colleagues at an outdoor café before the meeting.
> I had just bought my Chloé Tekla on sale, had emptied my "old" bag and put my stuff into the Chloé before leaving the boutique.
> My colleague noticed the bag immediately and was in awe.
> That's when she asked me how much it was...
> I told her I had had a 70% discount and gave her the price.
> I thought she was going to have a heart attack.
> I didn't feel ashamed as I knew she was driving a sportscar and spent a lot of money on ..... drinks....



70% off is incredible! 
What people chose to spend their money on is their own business. 
Would you believe my MOM is the only one who ever asks what I paid for a bag. 
I round down. [emoji14]


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
> After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
> today
> View attachment 3620998
> 
> Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips


Yayyyy!  How beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Omg--how did waiter react?!
> 
> A food-flinging hibachi chef threw hot/greasy/fried egg onto 1 of my mulberry clutches.
> Thanks to collonil, wiped clean.
> Strawberry jam was smeared all over an oak mulberry bag. Looked down after restaurant visit--omg!
> Again, wiped clean. Over a public sink. With damp toilet tissue.
> And I spilled a cup of coffee onto my...
> 
> You see? Endless horrors.
> My bags must hate me.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying sunshine cuir.
> What a nice compliment to receive.
> Your vacation must have relaxed & revived.
> 
> Such a lovely gift you gave!
> And your special bag found new owner, who will wear often.
> Win-win.
> 
> Mulberry alice has been my foul weather, outdoor events bag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-de-la-mer-au-ciel-shawl-1-jpg.3330639/
> I even display spring iris inside.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-iris-jpg.3327206/
> That printed leather = bomb-proof.
> 
> Campomaggi messenger went to beach. Is tossed onto whatever surface. And swung into things carelessly.
> Is 1 of my rough use choices.
> Cannot tell you how many compliment that bag!
> Was called, "steampunk," yesterday.
> View attachment 3620984
> 
> Obviously, part of my brain linking "cost more than $100" & "be exceedingly careful not to damage" does not work correctly.
> 
> Happily, few ask my bags' cost. Would feel awkward, seeing reactions.
> But, SO MUCH that I do seems to alarm others...
> 1 more won't end world.



I was totally flattered to be told I look "European" and yes our vacay was wonderful.

I love the bag in your last pic, so relaxed and the leather looks amazing.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> 70% off is incredible!
> What people chose to spend their money on is their own business.
> Would you believe my MOM is the only one who ever asks what I paid for a bag.
> I round down. [emoji14]


Here is the bag I was talking about..


----------



## Murphy47

Love love love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> The Methodist version was funny too!
> Did you have fish for lunch?
> I had ramen, but hoping to have some Red Lobster on Friday.





Murphy47 said:


> The Methodist version was funny too!
> Did you have fish for lunch?
> I had ramen, but hoping to have some Red Lobster on Friday.


No but will have it!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
> After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
> today
> View attachment 3620998
> 
> Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips


Wow! Such gorgeous colors! (Does it say something about me that I immediately thought what a pretty Hermes scarf it would make???)


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
> After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
> today
> View attachment 3620998
> 
> Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips



[emoji322][emoji93][emoji847][emoji177][emoji106] AHHHH! Major Wowzers & huge Congrats dearest Remainsilly!! So great to hear from you ( miss you tons in Mulb ) I knew you could do it! See, perserverance & patience! Your orchid is gorgeous, just like your sweet personality! Wishing you joy each time you glance at it! Woohoooo!
Now I need to see what this thread is all about as I see several lovely friends here! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

This is a cool thread! Just wanted send a  friendly hello & hug to some dear friends as I see you here....
@Ludmilla
@Mariapia
@ElainePG
[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]hope you are all doing wonderful & life is treating you all well. Hugs, xox [emoji173]️


----------



## Kendie26

Mariapia said:


> Lovely orchid! And lovely Kendie as well!, one of the nicest TPFer I know.



Aw that's so sweet Mariapia.. I'm humbled by that ...right back at you dear! You're a doll [emoji8]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
> After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
> today
> View attachment 3620998
> 
> Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips



That's lovely!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> 70% off is incredible!
> What people chose to spend their money on is their own business.
> Would you believe my MOM is the only one who ever asks what I paid for a bag.
> I round down. [emoji14]



Ha ha. My mom asked me, too and I can only say I got it on discount or I forgot the price. [emoji13][emoji13][emoji13]


----------



## millivanilli

How are you dear Islander? So much bagporn jayyyy

Was sick but on my way to be back again. Hugs and have a nice warm springy weekend!

The bag-price-tag discussion: in my twenties LV launched the multicolored logorpint and I wanted a bag of them SO badly. Seemed to expensive for me so I passed (800 DM = 400 Euros). Am still thinking of that bag. Took it as a lesson and buy the bags I want.  My financial struggle is with shoes. I can couldn't and probably will never understand how a person could invest 1.000 Euros into shoes. Even 300 are out of my budget. Tried it once, buying Louboutins, baaaaaaaah. Nope. Not my piece of cake.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> How are you dear Islander? So much bagporn jayyyy
> 
> Was sick but on my way to be back again. Hugs and have a nice warm springy weekend!
> 
> The bag-price-tag discussion: in my twenties LV launched the multicolored logorpint and I wanted a bag of them SO badly. Seemed to expensive for me so I passed (800 DM = 400 Euros). Am still thinking of that bag. Took it as a lesson and buy the bags I want.  My financial struggle is with shoes. I can couldn't and probably will never understand how a person could invest 1.000 Euros into shoes. Even 300 are out of my budget. Tried it once, buying Louboutins, baaaaaaaah. Nope. Not my piece of cake.



I am getting along pretty well. Not as fast as I would like. 
I agree about shoes. I like a good pair of shoes. They get dirty and wear out quickly so I have a hard time paying more than $150.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> How are you dear Islander? So much bagporn jayyyy
> 
> Was sick but on my way to be back again. Hugs and have a nice warm springy weekend!
> 
> The bag-price-tag discussion: in my twenties LV launched the multicolored logorpint and I wanted a bag of them SO badly. Seemed to expensive for me so I passed (800 DM = 400 Euros). Am still thinking of that bag. Took it as a lesson and buy the bags I want.  My financial struggle is with shoes. I can couldn't and probably will never understand how a person could invest 1.000 Euros into shoes. Even 300 are out of my budget. Tried it once, buying Louboutins, baaaaaaaah. Nope. Not my piece of cake.


Welcomeback, millivanilli!
I am like you... still thinking about bags I should have bought..
As for Loubs..I tried on a pair. Couldn't even walk in those.
Everyone in the boutique was laughing. Especially a tall Russian lady who was walking in stilettos as if she were wearing sneakers.
She then told me that she only wore Louboutins for a couple of hours in the evenings...


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> Aw that's so sweet Mariapia.. I'm humbled by that ...right back at you dear! You're a doll [emoji8]


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> How are you dear Islander? So much bagporn jayyyy
> 
> Was sick but on my way to be back again. Hugs and have a nice warm springy weekend!
> 
> The bag-price-tag discussion: in my twenties LV launched the multicolored logorpint and I wanted a bag of them SO badly. Seemed to expensive for me so I passed (800 DM = 400 Euros). Am still thinking of that bag. Took it as a lesson and buy the bags I want.  My financial struggle is with shoes. I can couldn't and probably will never understand how a person could invest 1.000 Euros into shoes. Even 300 are out of my budget. Tried it once, buying Louboutins, baaaaaaaah. Nope. Not my piece of cake.



Hi !  I was thinking about you yesterday I'm glad you're feeling better.

I love shoes almost as much as I love bags but chose to spend my money on bags. I've scored shoes from designers such as ferrragamo, manolos, Loubs and Tory burch at the thrift though.  I rarely wear heels so miss 18 has really scored lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Kendie26 said:


> This is a cool thread! Just wanted send a  friendly hello & hug to some dear friends as I see you here....
> @Ludmilla
> @Mariapia
> @ElainePG
> [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]hope you are all doing wonderful & life is treating you all well. Hugs, xox [emoji173]️



Hello Kendie! 
Nice to see you around here. 



millivanilli said:


> How are you dear Islander? So much bagporn jayyyy
> 
> Was sick but on my way to be back again. Hugs and have a nice warm springy weekend!
> 
> The bag-price-tag discussion: in my twenties LV launched the multicolored logorpint and I wanted a bag of them SO badly. Seemed to expensive for me so I passed (800 DM = 400 Euros). Am still thinking of that bag. Took it as a lesson and buy the bags I want.  My financial struggle is with shoes. I can couldn't and probably will never understand how a person could invest 1.000 Euros into shoes. Even 300 are out of my budget. Tried it once, buying Louboutins, baaaaaaaah. Nope. Not my piece of cake.



Hope you are feeling better! We have missed you! Get well soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg--how did waiter react?!
> 
> A food-flinging hibachi chef threw hot/greasy/fried egg onto 1 of my mulberry clutches.
> Thanks to collonil, wiped clean.
> Strawberry jam was smeared all over an oak mulberry bag. Looked down after restaurant visit--omg!
> Again, wiped clean. Over a public sink. With damp toilet tissue.
> And I spilled a cup of coffee onto my...
> 
> You see? Endless horrors.
> My bags must hate me.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying sunshine cuir.
> What a nice compliment to receive.
> Your vacation must have relaxed & revived.
> 
> Such a lovely gift you gave!
> And your special bag found new owner, who will wear often.
> Win-win.
> 
> Mulberry alice has been my foul weather, outdoor events bag.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-de-la-mer-au-ciel-shawl-1-jpg.3330639/
> I even display spring iris inside.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-iris-jpg.3327206/
> That printed leather = bomb-proof.
> 
> Campomaggi messenger went to beach. Is tossed onto whatever surface. And swung into things carelessly.
> Is 1 of my rough use choices.
> Cannot tell you how many compliment that bag!
> Was called, "steampunk," yesterday.
> View attachment 3620984
> 
> Obviously, part of my brain linking "cost more than $100" & "be exceedingly careful not to damage" does not work correctly.
> 
> Happily, few ask my bags' cost. Would feel awkward, seeing reactions.
> But, SO MUCH that I do seems to alarm others...
> 1 more won't end world.



Love that pic of your Campomaggi. So relaxed!



remainsilly said:


> Oh--& a miracle happened!!!!!
> After years of waiting for orchid rebloom:
> today
> View attachment 3620998
> 
> Special thanks @Kendie26 for her support/tips



Yayyyyyyyy!!!! On getting the orchid to rebloom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Welcomeback, millivanilli!
> I am like you... still thinking about bags I should have bought..
> As for Loubs..I tried on a pair. Couldn't even walk in those.
> Everyone in the boutique was laughing. Especially a tall Russian lady who was walking in stilettos as if she were wearing sneakers.
> She then told me that she only wore Louboutins for a couple of hours in the evenings...


Hahaha. I once tried Bally shoes on. I could not even stand in them.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. I once tried Bally shoes on. I could not even stand in them.



I can STAND......but that's about it anymore. 
Beautiful to look at.


----------



## vink

I can only wear flats and the likes now. Heels are too tricky for me so unless it's a really grand event that I can't really escape, I live in flats or sneakers. [emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I can STAND......but that's about it anymore.
> Beautiful to look at.





Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. I once tried Bally shoes on. I could not even stand in them.



At least, you could stand, Murphy and Ludmilla, I just couldn't!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I can only wear flats and the likes now. Heels are too tricky for me so unless it's a really grand event that I can't really escape, I live in flats or sneakers. [emoji28]


Me too!


----------



## Murphy47

So I am feeling a little better today. Going out to have some Lenten fish with Mom and oldest DD. 
Newest bag. Fossil. A little smooshy for me but the color is perfect.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> So I am feeling a little better today. Going out to have some Lenten fish with Mom and oldest DD.
> Newest bag. Fossil. A little smooshy for me but the color is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621886



I'm glad you're feeling better. Love the color !!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I'm glad you're feeling better. Love the color !!



Thanks. 
It's called "Iron".


----------



## remainsilly

Thsnks fir orchid & bag love, all


Tomsmom said:


> I love the bag in your last pic, so relaxed and the leather looks amazing


Thanks. For whatever reason, matching wallet's leather always smells as honey.


ElainePG said:


> Wow! Such gorgeous colors! (Does it say something about me that I immediately thought what a pretty Hermes scarf it would make???)


Hehehe
Does it say something about me to agree?


Kendie26 said:


> [emoji322][emoji93][emoji847][emoji177][emoji106] AHHHH! Major Wowzers & huge Congrats dearest Remainsilly!! So great to hear from you ( miss you tons in Mulb ) I knew you could do it! See, perserverance & patience! Your orchid is gorgeous, just like your sweet personality! Wishing you joy each time you glance at it! Woohoooo!
> Now I need to see what this thread is all about as I see several lovely friends here! [emoji8]


Aw, thanks
 Even man in my life is excited about this rebloom. Feels as though we won a prize.
Obviously, TONS of orchid photos will appear here through March...


Murphy47 said:


> I am getting along pretty well. Not as fast as I would like.
> I agree about shoes. I like a good pair of shoes. They get dirty and wear out quickly so I have a hard time paying more than $150.


I admit it--I spray kitchen cleaner(409) onto outer soles, after wear. Rinse. Then hang on peg rack to dry. Before returning shoes to closet.
Enough chewed bubble gum & random animal scat encounters caused tragic mania.


vink said:


> I can only wear flats and the likes now. Heels are too tricky for me so unless it's a really grand event that I can't really escape*, I live in flats or sneakers. *[emoji28]


Add steel toed boots to list & I'm in the flat shoe club!!!


Murphy47 said:


> So I am feeling a little better today. Going out to have some Lenten fish with Mom and oldest DD.
> Newest bag. Fossil. A little smooshy for me but the color is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621886


Ooooooooh! More grey bag envy.
As life hardens, I appreciate huggable-soft smoosh bags more & more.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So I am feeling a little better today. Going out to have some Lenten fish with Mom and oldest DD.
> Newest bag. Fossil. A little smooshy for me but the color is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621886


Your newest bag is great, Murphy! It's smooshy? That's even better.
I love the colour! 
The key and the charm are cute.
Fossil bags are also great quality.
I would have bought it too!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Thsnks fir orchid & bag love, all
> 
> Thanks. For whatever reason, matching wallet's leather always smells as honey.
> 
> Hehehe
> Does it say something about me to agree?
> Aw, thanks
> Even man in my life is excited about this rebloom. Feels as though we won a prize.
> Obviously, TONS of orchid photos will appear here through March...
> 
> I admit it--I spray kitchen cleaner(409) onto outer soles, after wear. Rinse. Then hang on peg rack to dry. Before returning shoes to closet.
> Enough chewed bubble gum & random animal scat encounters caused tragic mania.
> 
> Add steel toed boots to list & I'm in the flat shoe club!!!
> 
> Ooooooooh! More grey bag envy.
> As life hardens, I appreciate huggable-soft smoosh bags more & more.


Ha that's so awesome!! Love your dancing emojis ( mine aren't working on this dang iPad) but I must tell you that I always smile & laugh when you say " man in life"... I adore your vocabulary! Bring on the orchid pics girl!


----------



## remainsilly

Busy day!
Highlight(or lowlight, maybe):
Being hit full-on in leg with baseball!
Should match my side-of-knee bruise, from yesterday.

Lesson #82410: Never "catch" with someone who thinks playing on slightly damp grass is reason he throws ball octopus-crazy.

But now--as kindly requested--more orchid magic!!!


(I am a proud flower mama.)


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Busy day!
> Highlight(or lowlight, maybe):
> Being hit full-on in leg with baseball!
> Should match my side-of-knee bruise, from yesterday.
> 
> Lesson #82410: Never "catch" with someone who thinks playing on slightly damp grass is reason he throws ball octopus-crazy.
> 
> But now--as kindly requested--more orchid magic!!!
> View attachment 3622307
> 
> (I am a proud flower mama.)


And so many buds, too... this is going to bloom for *months*! 
Have you seen this H scarf, new this Spring/Summer season? Not an orchid, but quite wonderful tied, from the photos I've seen on the S/S2017 thread:
http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/etude-pour-un-iris-arc-en-ciel-scarf-114900.html


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> At least, you could stand, Murphy and Ludmilla, I just couldn't!


Only for a few seconds. 


Murphy47 said:


> So I am feeling a little better today. Going out to have some Lenten fish with Mom and oldest DD.
> Newest bag. Fossil. A little smooshy for me but the color is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621886


Glad you are feeling better!
I love the tote. One of my friends has it in navy. I thought about getting one in brown , but bought the Foulonné instead.
Enjoy her. The grey is cool!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Busy day!
> Highlight(or lowlight, maybe):
> Being hit full-on in leg with baseball!
> Should match my side-of-knee bruise, from yesterday.
> 
> Lesson #82410: Never "catch" with someone who thinks playing on slightly damp grass is reason he throws ball octopus-crazy.
> 
> But now--as kindly requested--more orchid magic!!!
> View attachment 3622307
> 
> (I am a proud flower mama.)


The orchid is gorgeous!
And ouch on being hit by a baseball!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is having a nice evening. Posting a pic of the pub bag tomorrow. It's too dark, now.


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Busy day!
> Highlight(or lowlight, maybe):
> Being hit full-on in leg with baseball!
> Should match my side-of-knee bruise, from yesterday.
> 
> Lesson #82410: Never "catch" with someone who thinks playing on slightly damp grass is reason he throws ball octopus-crazy.
> 
> But now--as kindly requested--more orchid magic!!!
> View attachment 3622307
> 
> (I am a proud flower mama.)



Orchid power[emoji177]She is spectacular!!! Big props to you & hubby. Sorry about the wack [emoji33] on your lovely leg though...ouch! So it sounds like you were the catcher...I played softball many years in many different positions & I swear, the catcher position was easily the scariest for me. You are a trooper![emoji8][emoji256]


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> And so many buds, too... this is going to bloom for *months*!
> Have you seen this H scarf, new this Spring/Summer season? Not an orchid, but quite wonderful tied, from the photos I've seen on the S/S2017 thread:
> http://usa.hermes.com/la-maison-des-carres/etude-pour-un-iris-arc-en-ciel-scarf-114900.html


Ooooooooh!
Had not seen. But iris are essential to happiness.
What colorway do you fancy?


Ludmilla said:


> I thought about getting one in *brown*


Naughty...
A chocolate brown item may have arrived here, though.


Ludmilla said:


> The orchid is gorgeous!
> And ouch on being hit by a baseball!


Thanks
The bruise is a big circle.
Mr. Uncoordinated Baseball Squid was out of control.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/96/ea/69/96ea69bd53247530be0a35b3dd6b47d0.jpg


Kendie26 said:


> Orchid power[emoji177]She is spectacular!!! Big props to you & hubby. Sorry about the wack [emoji33] on your lovely leg though...ouch! So it sounds like you were the catcher...I played softball many years in many different positions & I swear, the catcher position was easily the scariest for me. You are a trooper![emoji8][emoji256]


Thanks
Softball is tough. I find larger ball more difficult. Kudos for being catcher--is scary. 

Tragically, man in my life(there it is, just for you) is not adept at baseball.
But wanted to start playing catch together.
Bought a glove excitedly. 
I agreed to *stand in yard & toss ball back/forth.*
2 bruises & lots of running into street to save car windshields later, a "wtf were you thinking?!" worries my brain ear.
He is enjoying tremendously. Big kid at heart.
So, we'll find a park. Possibly body armor for me. Then press on.
He will improve. He WILL. Say it with me...make it real...


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooh!
> Had not seen. But iris are essential to happiness.
> What colorway do you fancy?
> 
> Naughty...
> A chocolate brown item may have arrived here, though.
> 
> Thanks
> The bruise is a big circle.
> Mr. Uncoordinated Baseball Squid was out of control.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/96/ea/69/96ea69bd53247530be0a35b3dd6b47d0.jpg
> 
> Thanks
> Softball is tough. I find larger ball more difficult. Kudos for being catcher--is scary.
> 
> Tragically, man in my life(there it is, just for you) is not adept at baseball.
> But wanted to start playing catch together.
> Bought a glove excitedly.
> I agreed to *stand in yard & toss ball back/forth.*
> 2 bruises & lots of running into street to save car windshields later, a "wtf were you thinking?!" worries my brain ear.
> He is enjoying tremendously. Big kid at heart.
> So, we'll find a park. Possibly body armor for me. Then press on.
> He will improve. He WILL. Say it with me...make it real...



He will.  and steel toe boots are welcome. !


----------



## Murphy47

Scrolling through photos to find some of oldest DD softball injuries. 
Found this. 
Almost St. Paddys day again.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooh!
> Had not seen. But iris are essential to happiness.
> What colorway do you fancy?.


This is the one I like best (though they are all lovely) but I don't think I'll cave. I already bought myself two this year... _Under the Waves_, which I had missed a couple of seasons ago and which suddenly popped up on the site so I grabbed it (I suspect you have this, because of the turtle?), and _Le Jardin de la Maharani_, one of the new scarves this season. 
Perhaps if this one is still available next fall, and if I don't see anything in the F/W17 that I'm desperate for, I'll reconsider. But I always seem to gravitate toward the spring selection, for some reason, rather than the fall lineup, so anything is possible.
This is colorway 07: navy, red, raspberry.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Scrolling through photos to find some of oldest DD softball injuries.
> Found this.
> Almost St. Paddys day again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622622


Wow! He is back!


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> This is the one I like best (though they are all lovely) but I don't think I'll cave. I already bought myself two this year... _Under the Waves_, which I had missed a couple of seasons ago and which suddenly popped up on the site so I grabbed it (I suspect you have this, because of the turtle?), and _Le Jardin de la Maharani_, one of the new scarves this season.
> Perhaps if this one is still available next fall, and if I don't see anything in the F/W17 that I'm desperate for, I'll reconsider. But I always seem to gravitate toward the spring selection, for some reason, rather than the fall lineup, so anything is possible.
> This is colorway 07: navy, red, raspberry.
> View attachment 3622697



OMG that is drop dead gorgeous Elaine!! I know you always hold true to your word (so I'm guessing you won't cave)....how about iiiiii cave for you, then we can share it?! [emoji8]


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooh!
> Had not seen. But iris are essential to happiness.
> What colorway do you fancy?
> 
> Naughty...
> A chocolate brown item may have arrived here, though.
> 
> Thanks
> The bruise is a big circle.
> Mr. Uncoordinated Baseball Squid was out of control.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/96/ea/69/96ea69bd53247530be0a35b3dd6b47d0.jpg
> 
> Thanks
> Softball is tough. I find larger ball more difficult. Kudos for being catcher--is scary.
> 
> Tragically, man in my life(there it is, just for you) is not adept at baseball.
> But wanted to start playing catch together.
> Bought a glove excitedly.
> I agreed to *stand in yard & toss ball back/forth.*
> 2 bruises & lots of running into street to save car windshields later, a "wtf were you thinking?!" worries my brain ear.
> He is enjoying tremendously. Big kid at heart.
> So, we'll find a park. Possibly body armor for me. Then press on.
> He will improve. He WILL. Say it with me...make it real...



He will, he will, oh yes HE WILL!
I am in utter hysterics, as usual, from you & this post... in fact my laughter just woke up my "man in life" [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooooh!
> Had not seen. But iris are essential to happiness.
> What colorway do you fancy?
> 
> Naughty...
> A chocolate brown item may have arrived here, though.
> 
> Thanks
> The bruise is a big circle.
> Mr. Uncoordinated Baseball Squid was out of control.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/96/ea/69/96ea69bd53247530be0a35b3dd6b47d0.jpg
> 
> Thanks
> Softball is tough. I find larger ball more difficult. Kudos for being catcher--is scary.
> 
> Tragically, man in my life(there it is, just for you) is not adept at baseball.
> But wanted to start playing catch together.
> Bought a glove excitedly.
> I agreed to *stand in yard & toss ball back/forth.*
> 2 bruises & lots of running into street to save car windshields later, a "wtf were you thinking?!" worries my brain ear.
> He is enjoying tremendously. Big kid at heart.
> So, we'll find a park. Possibly body armor for me. Then press on.
> He will improve. He WILL. Say it with me...make it real...


Curious about the chocolate brown item!!! 


Murphy47 said:


> Scrolling through photos to find some of oldest DD softball injuries.
> Found this.
> Almost St. Paddys day again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622622


Hello Mr Leprechaun! 
St. Paddys day should be a monthly institution.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Scrolling through photos to find some of oldest DD softball injuries.
> Found this.
> Almost St. Paddys day again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622622


He is much prettier than softball injuries!


ElainePG said:


> _Under the Waves_, which I had missed a couple of seasons ago and which suddenly popped up on the site so I grabbed it (I suspect you have this, because of the turtle?)


Agreed--beautiful in that colorway. Great choice.
Doubt I'll cave, either--the 36 silks harder for me to wear. Lack knotting talent.
You picked some lovlies.

Hehehe--of course, turtle
Plus colorway, most true to life for sea creatures.
Nudibranch cinched it. NO other scarf I know has sea slug!
http://www.private-scuba.com/images/nudibranch-sea-slug.jpg


Ludmilla said:


> Curious about the chocolate brown item!!!


Ah. Yes. Well.
I needed it.
Of course I did.
And matching wallet, which is out of stock. But arriving soon.

Baseballism's vintage glove (kip) leather tote, distressed dark chocolate:


Design includes glove lace, as fastening strap & to secure button.

Have avoided chocolate brown bags.
But liked distressed quailty/design. Will give a try.
Hmm...possibility for next unruly baseball squid encounter...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> He is much prettier than softball injuries!
> 
> Agreed--beautiful in that colorway. Great choice.
> Doubt I'll cave, either--the 36 silks harder for me to wear. Lack knotting talent.
> You picked some lovlies.
> 
> Hehehe--of course, turtle
> Plus colorway, most true to life for sea creatures.
> Nudibranch cinched it. NO other scarf I know has sea slug!
> http://www.private-scuba.com/images/nudibranch-sea-slug.jpg
> 
> Ah. Yes. Well.
> I needed it.
> Of course I did.
> And matching wallet, which is out of stock. But arriving soon.
> 
> Baseballism's vintage glove (kip) leather tote, distressed dark chocolate:
> View attachment 3623176
> 
> Design includes glove lace, as fastening strap & to secure button.
> 
> Have avoided chocolate brown bags.
> But liked distressed quailty/design. Will give a try.
> Hmm...possibility for next unruly baseball squid encounter...


Very pretty!  Really like the chocolate brown and the leather. Curious how you will get along with the distressing effect. 
Hehehe. Someone is a bit into baseball lately.


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> OMG that is drop dead gorgeous Elaine!! I know you always hold true to your word (so I'm guessing you won't cave)....how about iiiiii cave for you, then we can share it?! [emoji8]


Oh, @Kendie26, with your passion for gardening this would be a PERFECT Hermes scarf for you!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. I once tried Bally shoes on. I could not even stand in them.




Really? Never tried them on but know now that I can skip that.... Always heard they'd be so comfy(( 

Thank you all for the get well wishes!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty!  Really like the chocolate brown and the leather. Curious how you will get along with the distressing effect.
> Hehehe. Someone is a bit into baseball lately.


I don't know anything about baseball....


----------



## millivanilli

Islanders! You can't imagine what happend now. Just 2 minutes ago I decided to escape from... literally everything. Meaning: packing my daughter, going to Lufthansa (Ludmilla! lufthansa surprise you'll LOVE it) and let the luck decide where to go annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd

I AM GOING TO PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

can't stop screaming in a silent mode as my daughter musn't hear that as it is a surprise

PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god I am so happy! HAPPPPPPPYYYY PARIS PARIS PARIS I AM GOING TO PARIS PARIS PARISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS



PARIS PARIS PARRRRRISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS

(ludmilla: for 99 Euros each, both ways. Do it)


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Islanders! You can't imagine what happend now. Just 2 minutes ago I decided to escape from... literally everything. Meaning: packing my daughter, going to Lufthansa (Ludmilla! lufthansa surprise you'll LOVE it) and let the luck decide where to go annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
> 
> I AM GOING TO PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> can't stop screaming in a silent mode as my daughter musn't hear that as it is a surprise
> 
> PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god I am so happy! HAPPPPPPPYYYY PARIS PARIS PARIS I AM GOING TO PARIS PARIS PARISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> PARIS PARIS PARRRRRISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> (ludmilla: for 99 Euros each, both ways. Do it)


Yayyyy!!!!  I'm so so happy for you !!  Have a wonderful time!


----------



## millivanilli

Thank you dear Tomsmom! I'll bring pictures! Any wishes what to photograph?


----------



## Kendie26

ElainePG said:


> Oh, @Kendie26, with your passion for gardening this would be a PERFECT Hermes scarf for you!


Why you Temptress you!!  I am dreadfully awful with any scarf that isn't oblong but I'd love to frame it & stare at it


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear Tomsmom! I'll bring pictures! Any wishes what to photograph?



That sounds sooooo amazing! So happy for you!


----------



## millivanilli

Thank you dear Murphy 47! I am SO happy tooo  If I see a brewery on my way, shall I ?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear Murphy 47! I am SO happy tooo  If I see a brewery on my way, shall I ?



Why of course!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Why of course!




ok, I'll do!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear Tomsmom! I'll bring pictures! Any wishes what to photograph?


I've never been to Paris so any pictures will be amazing.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> I've never been to Paris so any pictures will be amazing.


Dear Tomsmom I'll shoot as many pictures as possible just for you, promised!

note to myself: charge the iPad.


----------



## ElainePG

millivanilli said:


> Islanders! You can't imagine what happend now. Just 2 minutes ago I decided to escape from... literally everything. Meaning: packing my daughter, going to Lufthansa (Ludmilla! lufthansa surprise you'll LOVE it) and let the luck decide where to go annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
> 
> I AM GOING TO PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> can't stop screaming in a silent mode as my daughter musn't hear that as it is a surprise
> 
> PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god I am so happy! HAPPPPPPPYYYY PARIS PARIS PARIS I AM GOING TO PARIS PARIS PARISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> PARIS PARIS PARRRRRISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> (ludmilla: for 99 Euros each, both ways. Do it)


How exciting! Paris!!!! Wow!!!!!


----------



## ElainePG

Kendie26 said:


> Why you Temptress you!!  I am dreadfully awful with any scarf that isn't oblong but I'd love to frame it & stare at it


There are a lot of YouTubes on how to tie an H scarf (not that I'm enabling you or anything, LOL!). And a number of very simple knots on MaiTai's site that don't require one of her scarf rings. Though her scarf rings *are* quite lovely, and very affordable considering the quality (I confess to having a few...) https://maitaicollection.com/pages/tutorials


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> Islanders! You can't imagine what happend now. Just 2 minutes ago I decided to escape from... literally everything. Meaning: packing my daughter, going to Lufthansa (Ludmilla! lufthansa surprise you'll LOVE it) and let the luck decide where to go annnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnd
> 
> I AM GOING TO PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> can't stop screaming in a silent mode as my daughter musn't hear that as it is a surprise
> 
> PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh my god I am so happy! HAPPPPPPPYYYY PARIS PARIS PARIS I AM GOING TO PARIS PARIS PARISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> 
> 
> PARIS PARIS PARRRRRISSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS
> 
> (ludmilla: for 99 Euros each, both ways. Do it)



Yay! Have fun! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty!  Really like the chocolate brown and the leather. Curious how you will get along with the distressing effect.
> Hehehe. Someone is a bit into baseball lately.


Guilty--baseball fever!
After conditioning leather, scuffs blended.
Nice red tones surfaced.
But, yes--must remember this tote is MEANT to show scuffs.And stay calm.


Mariapia said:


> I don't know anything about baseball....


US has baseball. France has soccer, yes?
A game to unite people from all walks of life. Fuel conversations. And inspire dreams.


millivanilli said:


> I AM GOING TO PARIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Will be good time for visit. Enjoy!


Kendie26 said:


> Why you Temptress you!!  I am dreadfully awful with any scarf that isn't oblong but I'd love to frame it & stare at it


Hermes sells a magnetic framing system. So scarf is undamaged & fabric breathes.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/framing-a-hermes-scarf.495413/page-2#post-22330619
But it's ungodly expensive, imo.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Guilty--baseball fever!
> After conditioning leather, scuffs blended.
> Nice red tones surfaced.
> But, yes--must remember this tote is MEANT to show scuffs.And stay calm.
> 
> US has baseball. France has soccer, yes?
> A game to unite people from all walks of life. Fuel conversations. And inspire dreams.
> 
> Will be good time for visit. Enjoy!
> 
> Hermes sells a magnetic framing system. So scarf is undamaged & fabric breathes.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/framing-a-hermes-scarf.495413/page-2#post-22330619
> But it's ungodly expensive, imo.



Maybe if crafty it could be recreated at home?


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Hermes sells a magnetic framing system. So scarf is undamaged & fabric breathes.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/framing-a-hermes-scarf.495413/page-2#post-22330619
> But it's ungodly expensive, imo.



Wow! Really?!?!? I learn something new today. That's very interesting. I used to admire how they put it up in the boutique. This is like wow! [emoji38] (but I don't have anything to frame. Maybe when I find the one?)


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Wow! Really?!?!? I learn something new today. That's very interesting. I used to admire how they put it up in the boutique. This is like wow! [emoji38] (but I don't have anything to frame. Maybe when I find the one?)



Xlnt idea! 
My daughters uses the same magnets to attach race bib (numbers) to her shirt without damaging it so I m sure it would work. 
Would just need to work out how to attach it to a frame.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt idea!
> My daughters uses the same magnets to attach race bib (numbers) to her shirt without damaging it so I m sure it would work.
> Would just need to work out how to attach it to a frame.



In my boutique, they use the wire to frame it on the wall. They attach the magnet to the end of the wire. But I think you can simply pick a frame and glue the magnet to the back of the frame? I mean if it's a simple frame. I do admire the way the wire keeps the scarf so taut on the wall though.


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> In my boutique, they use the wire to frame it on the wall. They attach the magnet to the end of the wire. But I think you can simply pick a frame and glue the magnet to the back of the frame? I mean if it's a simple frame. I do admire the way the wire keeps the scarf so taut on the wall though.



This may work!
Anyone brace enough to try?


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Really? Never tried them on but know now that I can skip that.... Always heard they'd be so comfy((
> 
> Thank you all for the get well wishes!


Well, I tried highheels on. My whole body weight rested on my two big toes. The pain was unbelievable. I cannot comment on flat shoes...

Paris?! OMG! When are you up and away? I think I should do something similar, too. But, it would be London for me. 
Poor DH has to stay at home?


Mariapia said:


> I don't know anything about baseball....



Hehehe. Me neither. 
As we all know I am more into sport that includes horses.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Guilty--baseball fever!
> After conditioning leather, scuffs blended.
> Nice red tones surfaced.
> But, yes--must remember this tote is MEANT to show scuffs.And stay calm.
> 
> US has baseball. France has soccer, yes?
> A game to unite people from all walks of life. Fuel conversations. And inspire dreams.
> 
> Will be good time for visit. Enjoy!
> 
> Hermes sells a magnetic framing system. So scarf is undamaged & fabric breathes.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/framing-a-hermes-scarf.495413/page-2#post-22330619
> But it's ungodly expensive, imo.


I am itching a bit to use the lazy Bays finally. But then, I start worrying about patina elves  and think about getting an oxblood one, because it should be more worryfree. 
I need to get the lazy Bays out of her dustbag and use her and embrace scratches and everything. 

Your new tote is cool. Esp. as leather changes tones. Interesting. I am curious about the distressing process.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> In my boutique, they use the wire to frame it on the wall. They attach the magnet to the end of the wire. But I think you can simply pick a frame and glue the magnet to the back of the frame? I mean if it's a simple frame. I do admire the way the wire keeps the scarf so taut on the wall though.


This sounds cool!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Well, I tried highheels on. My whole body weight rested on my two big toes. The pain was unbelievable. I cannot comment on flat shoes...
> 
> Paris?! OMG! When are you up and away? I think I should do something similar, too. But, it would be London for me.
> Poor DH has to stay at home?
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Me neither.
> As we all know I am more into sport that includes horses.




Sat and YES you should. Check out this page:

https://www.lufthansa-surprise.com/?lang=de#opq_retrieve

Mind to check the right dep. airport  You can choose between FFM and MUC. Yesterday I inandcently chose FFM  and was sent to Amsterdam, departing time 06:55 in the morning!... uaaaaa 200 Euros lost. Here is a hint: if you call LH within 24 after booking they can cancel the flight even that non refundable one but you have to tell them. Just did that- I hope that they really cancelled the flight and I'll get my money back minus 30 Euros fee...

Dh has to stay at home with little icebear. That means: FINALLY beeing able to see the Mona Lisa for me


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Well, I tried highheels on. My whole body weight rested on my two big toes. The pain was unbelievable. I cannot comment on flat shoes...
> 
> Paris?! OMG! When are you up and away? I think I should do something similar, too. But, it would be London for me.
> Poor DH has to stay at home?
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Me neither.
> As we all know I am more into sport that includes horses.


Horses for you, Ludmilla , donkeys for me...
Not as glamourous, I know...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Sat and YES you should. Check out this page:
> 
> https://www.lufthansa-surprise.com/?lang=de#opq_retrieve
> 
> Mind to check the right dep. airport  You can choose between FFM and MUC. Yesterday I inandcently chose FFM  and was sent to Amsterdam, departing time 06:55 in the morning!... uaaaaa 200 Euros lost. Here is a hint: if you call LH within 24 after booking they can cancel the flight even that non refundable one but you have to tell them. Just did that- I hope that they really cancelled the flight and I'll get my money back minus 30 Euros fee...
> 
> Dh has to stay at home with little icebear. That means: FINALLY beeing able to see the Mona Lisa for me


Wow! That's great, millivanilli!
Mona Lisa and The Galeries Lafayette of course.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Wow! That's great, millivanilli!
> Mona Lisa and The Galeries Lafayette of course.




Dear Mariapia  YES this is what I wanted to do as I have Sophie with me. As this is her first flight ever I want to make it very very special So no Hermès for me  hahahaa, I'll survive that I am so happy and looking forward watching her realizing that she is going to fly(something she has on her wishlist since... forever), which I won't tell her until we pass security check- hahaaaa this will be the best moment ever for me.

Dear all: any hints are more than highliest appreciated!


----------



## millivanilli

vink said:


> Yay! Have fun! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]




Thank you dear vink


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds cool!




Yeah, won't work I have l'abre du vent in pink / red/ yellow I am dreaming about framing... Everybody told me that y professional framer (?) has to do it. Or you use that 500 Euros hanging system you can order from hermes.com. But really, 500 Euros, I don't know.


----------



## millivanilli

ElainePG said:


> How exciting! Paris!!!! Wow!!!!!




Thank you dear ElainPG! I am SO looking forward!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Guilty--baseball fever!
> After conditioning leather, scuffs blended.
> Nice red tones surfaced.
> But, yes--must remember this tote is MEANT to show scuffs.And stay calm.
> 
> US has baseball. France has soccer, yes?
> A game to unite people from all walks of life. Fuel conversations. And inspire dreams.
> 
> Will be good time for visit. Enjoy!
> 
> Hermes sells a magnetic framing system. So scarf is undamaged & fabric breathes.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/framing-a-hermes-scarf.495413/page-2#post-22330619
> But it's ungodly expensive, imo.




Oh i HOPE that there will be blossoms already! And that it will be warm, otherwise I have to pack more clothes which means less space in the luggage... hmmmm...... Thank you :lovey:


----------



## millivanilli

Next problem putting your Hermès scarf on the wall is: you'll expose it to sunlight all the time which will damage the scarf. So either you change the scarfs as the boutique does or you put it into a fram behind museum glas (don't know the english expression). Costs around 300 Euros (here) but is makeable. 

See, I went through that. Still no scarf on the wall


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Horses for you, Ludmilla , donkeys for me...
> Not as glamourous, I know...




Do you have access to the Deutsche Alpenverein? We are sending Sophie in summer with donkeys through the alps in a group of girls offered by the DAV - I don't know the exact route by heart but it is Germany - Italy. They offer the same for adults afaik.


----------



## millivanilli

here @Mariapia - it's  only in German might be interesting for you? you can take your dog with you on some trails they write.
http://eselwandern.de/


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Yeah, won't work I have l'abre du vent in pink / red/ yellow I am dreaming about framing... Everybody told me that y professional framer (?) has to do it. Or you use that 500 Euros hanging system you can order from hermes.com. But really, 500 Euros, I don't know.


Better to wear it, millivanilli!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> here @Mariapia - it's  only in German might be interesting for you? you can take your dog with you on some trails they write.
> http://eselwandern.de/


I don't have my dog, any more, millivanilli.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Better to wear it, millivanilli!




I would love too but everytime I try  it loosk terrible on me That's a pitty because I love the design so much.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I don't have my dog, any more, millivanilli.




oh how sad. I am sorry for that


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Guilty--baseball fever!
> After conditioning leather, scuffs blended.
> Nice red tones surfaced.
> But, yes--must remember this tote is MEANT to show scuffs.And stay calm.
> 
> US has baseball. France has soccer, yes?
> A game to unite people from all walks of life. Fuel conversations. And inspire dreams.
> 
> Will be good time for visit. Enjoy!
> 
> Hermes sells a magnetic framing system. So scarf is undamaged & fabric breathes.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/framing-a-hermes-scarf.495413/page-2#post-22330619
> But it's ungodly expensive, imo.





ElainePG said:


> There are a lot of YouTubes on how to tie an H scarf (not that I'm enabling you or anything, LOL!). And a number of very simple knots on MaiTai's site that don't require one of her scarf rings. Though her scarf rings *are* quite lovely, and very affordable considering the quality (I confess to having a few...) https://maitaicollection.com/pages/tutorials


Thank you kindly dear Elaine & remainsilly...I must admit I'm rather petrified to venture into Hermes though (since a different brand made me go a little wacky last year w/ splurges  but I sincerely appreciate both of your links & thoughtfulness


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe if crafty it could be recreated at home?


Believe thread link I posted shows h forum doing that?
Like your daughter's attaching-numbers idea.


Ludmilla said:


> Paris?! OMG! When are you up and away? I think I should do something similar, too. But, it would be London for me.





Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Me neither.
> As we all know I am more into sport that includes horses.


Probably explains my baseball joy--
pre-1974 balls were made of *horsehide.*
Horses are less scary, as tiny spheres. Flying around an infield.


Ludmilla said:


> I am itching a bit to use the lazy Bays finally. But then, I start worrying about patina elves  and think about getting an oxblood one, because it should be more worryfree.
> I need to get the lazy Bays out of her dustbag and use her and embrace scratches and everything.
> 
> Your new tote is cool. Esp. as leather changes tones. Interesting. I am curious about the distressing process.


Thanks
Switched to my mulb oak nvt bayswater tote for today.
In the March fog & dew.
Because patina elves fear mighty collonil layers.

My oxblood bays feels different.
Less casual than oak. More autumn/winter.
I somehow have both, now. Despite patina/stain logic.

New tote definitely is lighter weight than cowhide.
Man in my life asked to fling it around & examine.
Conclusions: "less heavy"
"why no feet?"
"do you attach keys to the long, leather thing?(lace fastening strap)"
No more touchie. Shoo, man.


millivanilli said:


> That means: FINALLY beeing able to see the Mona Lisa for me


My Mona Lisa experience was less enchanting than hoped.
However, Venus de Milo utterly mesmerized.
How sunlight fell across marble, wow.
Was just a woman without arms, before saw irl.


millivanilli said:


> Dear all: any hints are more than highliest appreciated!


Really enjoyed Rodin home/museum.
More calm, imo. Lovely gardens.


millivanilli said:


> Oh i HOPE that there will be blossoms already! And that it will be warm, otherwise I have to pack more clothes which means less space in the luggage... hmmmm...... Thank you :lovey:


Suggest pack rain layer. Mariapia will know more.
http://www.holiday-weather.com/paris/averages/march/


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Sat and YES you should. Check out this page:
> 
> https://www.lufthansa-surprise.com/?lang=de#opq_retrieve
> 
> Mind to check the right dep. airport  You can choose between FFM and MUC. Yesterday I inandcently chose FFM  and was sent to Amsterdam, departing time 06:55 in the morning!... uaaaaa 200 Euros lost. Here is a hint: if you call LH within 24 after booking they can cancel the flight even that non refundable one but you have to tell them. Just did that- I hope that they really cancelled the flight and I'll get my money back minus 30 Euros fee...
> 
> Dh has to stay at home with little icebear. That means: FINALLY beeing able to see the Mona Lisa for me


You need to see the Mona Lisa definitely. But, don't be disappointed. The picture is small. 
I loved the Musee D'Orsay. 


Mariapia said:


> Horses for you, Ludmilla , donkeys for me...
> Not as glamourous, I know...


Donkeys are glamourous!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Believe thread link I posted shows h forum doing that?
> Like your daughter's attaching-numbers idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably explains my baseball joy--
> pre-1974 balls were made of *horsehide.*
> Horses are less scary, as tiny spheres. Flying around an infield.
> 
> Thanks
> Switched to my mulb oak nvt bayswater tote for today.
> In the March fog & dew.
> Because patina elves fear mighty collonil layers.
> 
> My oxblood bays feels different.
> Less casual than oak. More autumn/winter.
> I somehow have both, now. Despite patina/stain logic.
> 
> New tote definitely is lighter weight than cowhide.
> Man in my life asked to fling it around & examine.
> Conclusions: "less heavy"
> "why no feet?"
> "do you attach keys to the long, leather thing?(lace fastening strap)"
> No more touchie. Shoo, man.
> 
> My Mona Lisa experience was less enchanting than hoped.
> However, Venus de Milo utterly mesmerized.
> How sunlight fell across marble, wow.
> Was just a woman without arms, before saw irl.
> 
> Really enjoyed Rodin home/museum.
> More calm, imo. Lovely gardens.
> 
> Suggest pack rain layer. Mariapia will know more.
> http://www.holiday-weather.com/paris/averages/march/


I totally agree, remainsilly. Vénus de Milo is my favourite at the Louvre!
As for the weather....March is rarely warm or sunny.
I would pack sweaters and a raincoat. 
Today, it's windy, rainy and cold in Paris. 
Same in the South of France..


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Believe thread link I posted shows h forum doing that?
> Like your daughter's attaching-numbers idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably explains my baseball joy--
> pre-1974 balls were made of *horsehide.*
> Horses are less scary, as tiny spheres. Flying around an infield.
> 
> Thanks
> Switched to my mulb oak nvt bayswater tote for today.
> In the March fog & dew.
> Because patina elves fear mighty collonil layers.
> 
> My oxblood bays feels different.
> Less casual than oak. More autumn/winter.
> I somehow have both, now. Despite patina/stain logic.
> 
> New tote definitely is lighter weight than cowhide.
> Man in my life asked to fling it around & examine.
> Conclusions: "less heavy"
> "why no feet?"
> "do you attach keys to the long, leather thing?(lace fastening strap)"
> No more touchie. Shoo, man.
> 
> My Mona Lisa experience was less enchanting than hoped.
> However, Venus de Milo utterly mesmerized.
> How sunlight fell across marble, wow.
> Was just a woman without arms, before saw irl.
> 
> Really enjoyed Rodin home/museum.
> More calm, imo. Lovely gardens.
> 
> Suggest pack rain layer. Mariapia will know more.
> http://www.holiday-weather.com/paris/averages/march/


I guess I am dreaming about an oxblood Bays for some crazy reasons. Like a different life style. Nevertheless, I took lazy Bays out of her dustbag and admired her today. I love the design! There will be rain tomorrow, so no outing for her, though.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You need to see the Mona Lisa definitely. But, don't be disappointed. The picture is small.
> I loved the Musee D'Orsay.
> 
> Donkeys are glamourous!



In the tiny town where I spent my teenage years, in the summer there was a big party called "Donkey Ball". 
Similar to baseball in the you hit the ball then you had to hop on a donkey and ride around the bases. 
Of course many beers were consumed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> In the tiny town where I spent my teenage years, in the summer there was a big party called "Donkey Ball".
> Similar to baseball in the you hit the ball then you had to hop on a donkey and ride around the bases.
> Of course many beers were consumed.


 This sounds crazy cool!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds crazy cool!!!



It was hilarious. 
The donkeys didn't always cooperate, but no one was ever mean to them. 
The town was tiny (population 42. Seriously) 
I think old Mr Bauer trained them when they were little cause even if no one got on them they ran around the bases to get their treat!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It was hilarious.
> The donkeys didn't always cooperate, but no one was ever mean to them.
> The town was tiny (population 42. Seriously)
> I think old Mr Bauer trained them when they were little cause even if no one got on them they ran around the bases to get their treat!


Sounds like great fun! And I can imagine that the donkeys didn't always cooperate. 
Guess things like this would be forbidden now.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like great fun! And I can imagine that the donkeys didn't always cooperate.
> Guess things like this would be forbidden now.



They are. Probably for the best. Not all people treat their animals with kindness and respect. Those people should be shot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They are. Probably for the best. Not all people treat their animals with kindness and respect. Those people should be shot.


Yes! I agree on that. I wish industrial livestock farming would be forbidden, too. Including the long distance transports of livestock. It's heartbreaking.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I agree on that. I wish industrial livestock farming would be forbidden, too. Including the long distance transports of livestock. It's heartbreaking.



True. I completely agree.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You need to see the Mona Lisa definitely. But, don't be disappointed. The picture is small.
> I loved the Musee D'Orsay.
> 
> Donkeys are glamourous!


Yes, Mona Lisa is small  and there are lots and lots of people who come for her.
She is the queen of the museum.
Thank you, Ludmilla, for the donkeys...
Forgot to tell you that I even got onto a camelback ( his name was Charly!)on a trip to Tunisia.
The worst was when the camel got on his legs. 
And the back ache that resulted from the ride.
Never again..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Mona Lisa is small  and there are lots and lots of people who come for her.
> She is the queen of the museum.
> Thank you, Ludmilla, for the donkeys...
> Forgot to tell you that I even got onto a camelback ( his name was Charly!)on a trip to Tunisia.
> The worst was when the camel got on his legs.
> And the back ache that resulted from the ride.
> Never again..



Camels have a weird gait. Sort of makes you sea sick.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Camels have a weird gait. Sort of makes you sea sick.


Exactly, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Mona Lisa is small  and there are lots and lots of people who come for her.
> She is the queen of the museum.
> Thank you, Ludmilla, for the donkeys...
> Forgot to tell you that I even got onto a camelback ( his name was Charly!)on a trip to Tunisia.
> The worst was when the camel got on his legs.
> And the back ache that resulted from the ride.
> Never again..


Camels are so high. I am all for riding horses. 
Manet's Olympia at the D'Orsay is more my cup of tea. Less visitors and this girl knows how to stare challenging. The Mona Lisa was kind of meh. Maybe because it is such a well known picture.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Camels are so high. I am all for riding horses.
> Manet's Olympia at the D'Orsay is more my cup of tea. Less visitors and this girl knows how to stare challenging. The Mona Lisa was kind of meh. Maybe because it is such a well known picture.



The technique on the ML is stunning. But it seems like a "portrait" to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The technique on the ML is stunning. But it seems like a "portrait" to me.


Yes, the ML is a great piece of art. I don't know why it did not "wow" me. Perhaps the many visitors made it difficult for me as there were no time to really look.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the ML is a great piece of art. I don't know why it did not "wow" me. Perhaps the many visitors made it difficult for me as there were no time to really look.



Hit the nail on the head.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I guess I am dreaming about an oxblood Bays for some crazy reasons. Like a different life style. Nevertheless, I took lazy Bays out of her dustbag and admired her today. I love the design! There will be rain tomorrow, so no outing for her, though.


We mulberry oak bags laugh at rain.


And spy bear has his trench coat.


Murphy47 said:


> It was hilarious.
> The donkeys didn't always cooperate, but no one was ever mean to them.
> The town was tiny (population 42. Seriously)
> I think old Mr Bauer trained them when they were little cause even if no one got on them they ran around the bases to get their treat!


Omg, how great!!!!


Ludmilla said:


> Camels are so high. I am all for riding horses.
> Manet's Olympia at the D'Orsay is more my cup of tea. Less visitors and this girl knows how to stare challenging. The Mona Lisa was kind of meh. Maybe because it is such a well known picture.


My camel was named, Matthew.
Also rode on backs of elephants, Asian water buffalo, donkeys...& death-hungry horses.

I wish Mona Lisa had eyebrows.
However, Leonardo's background technique is fab. Plus color tones & blending


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We mulberry oak bags laugh at rain.
> View attachment 3624169
> 
> And spy bear has his trench coat.
> 
> Omg, how great!!!!
> 
> My camel was named, Matthew.
> Also rode on backs of elephants, Asian water buffalo, donkeys...& death-hungry horses.
> 
> I wish Mona Lisa had eyebrows.
> However, Leonardo's background technique is fab. Plus color tones & blending



Italian ladies of the period plucked off eyebrows, pulled eyelashes, and shaved their hair back as far as their ears. They thought it was "hot". God knows why.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> We mulberry oak bags laugh at rain.
> View attachment 3624169
> 
> And spy bear has his trench coat.
> 
> Omg, how great!!!!
> 
> My camel was named, Matthew.
> Also rode on backs of elephants, Asian water buffalo, donkeys...& death-hungry horses.
> 
> I wish Mona Lisa had eyebrows.
> However, Leonardo's background technique is fab. Plus color tones & blending


 That bag pic is hilarious! Hehehe. And I think I have to agree on the ML eyebrow issue. 

Ok. Here is the challenge, ladies. I just checked. I bought the lazy Bays on the 3rd of March last year and I have not worn her once since.  I need to get that bag out this month.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> That bag pic is hilarious! Hehehe. And I think I have to agree on the ML eyebrow issue.
> 
> Ok. Here is the challenge, ladies. I just checked. I bought the lazy Bays on the 3rd of March last year and I have not worn her once since.  I need to get that bag out this month.



Ooh, how about a photo?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Italian ladies of the period plucked off eyebrows, pulled eyelashes, and shaved their hair back as far as their ears. They thought it was "hot". God knows why.


Ha! I guess one of the "fashion magazines" of that period told them.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Italian ladies of the period plucked off eyebrows, pulled eyelashes, and shaved their hair back as far as their ears. They thought it was "hot". God knows why.



Here's a pic I pulled off the net.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I guess one of the "fashion magazines" of that period told them.



Prolly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ooh, how about a photo?


Here you go, Murphy. Choc Selene and lazy Bays hugging.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go, Murphy. Choc Selene and lazy Bays hugging.
> View attachment 3624206



Beautiful bags! 
Love them both. 
Unleash the ninjas. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Here's a pic I pulled off the net.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3624196


I always wonder how those women were able to move. But then I think the same about high heels, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful bags!
> Love them both.
> Unleash the ninjas. Lol.


Thank you, Murphy. 
And the two browns work so well together 
Hehehe. I guess I will have to call my own ninjas to defend them.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I always wonder how those women were able to move. But then I think the same about high heels, too.



They moved very slowly I understand. 
Took 6 people to get into that getup. 
You know what always amazes me: all those layers ( chemise, six petticoats, hoop, underskirt, skirt) but NO UMDERWEAR. Hasn't been invented yet.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Murphy.
> And the two browns work so well together
> Hehehe. I guess I will have to call my own ninjas to defend them.



You have found some of the most gorgeous browns. I can see why you prefer a brown "rainbow". [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We mulberry oak bags laugh at rain.
> View attachment 3624169
> 
> And spy bear has his trench coat.
> 
> Omg, how great!!!!
> 
> My camel was named, Matthew.
> Also rode on backs of elephants, Asian water buffalo, donkeys...& death-hungry horses.
> 
> I wish Mona Lisa had eyebrows.
> However, Leonardo's background technique is fab. Plus color tones & blending



Love the spy bear.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They moved very slowly I understand.
> Took 6 people to get into that getup.
> You know what always amazes me: all those layers ( chemise, six petticoats, hoop, underskirt, skirt) but NO UMDERWEAR. Hasn't been invented yet.


And just imagine how much time it took to get into all those layers. Hehehe. Thinking about underwear... How did they manage to go on the toilet? Hm. I should stop thinking about this. NOW.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You have found some of the most gorgeous browns. I can see why you prefer a brown "rainbow". [emoji3]


Thank you. I cannot help it. I love brown bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> And just imagine how much time it took to get into all those layers. Hehehe. Thinking about underwear... How did they manage to go on the toilet? Hm. I should stop thinking about this. NOW.



Toilets as we know them have also not been invented yet. 
They used a stool (2-4 ladies to hold dress) with a hole in it over a pot or bucket.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the spy bear.


Sorry, if I do not remember... Did they bring you a little bear from London?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. I cannot help it. I love brown bags.



Go with what u love. 
I have been searching for an excellent brown but here in the Middle, they only seem to sell black.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Toilets as we know them have also not been invented yet.
> They used a stool (2-4 ladies to hold dress) with a hole in it over a pot or bucket.


Aah. Same procedure as almost every bride experiences during the big day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Go with what u love.
> I have been searching for an excellent brown but here in the Middle, they only seem to sell black.


Hm. Bummer. Why so much black? Do you think there is a reason for it?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Aah. Same procedure as almost every bride experiences during the big day.



Yup.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.


Should have thought about that.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. Bummer. Why so much black? Do you think there is a reason for it?



Not too many bag junkies in my area. 
Black for winter, mint or baby blue for spring. White in summer. Stripes or plaid for fall. 
Not many better designers either. Have to travel into the city for better bags and shoes.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Should have thought about that.



Have watched waaaayyyy to much educational TV while recouping.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not too many bag junkies in my area.
> Black for winter, mint or baby blue for spring. White in summer. Stripes or plaid for fall.
> Not many better designers either. Have to travel into the city for better bags and shoes.


I have to travel to the city, too. There are bags to buy in my town, too, but most of them are not of a very high quality.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sorry, if I do not remember... Did they bring you a little bear from London?



Not that I know of. The "Harrods fairy" did make a drop off to their hotel but I have to wait for my bday to get the surprise.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Have watched waaaayyyy to much educational TV while recouping.


Haha. But now you know all the interesting stuff!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have to travel to the city, too. There are bags to buy in my town, too, but most of them are not of a very high quality.



The suburbs are pretty much the same the world over I think.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. But now you know all the interesting stuff!



Now I need to go on Jeopardy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not that I know of. The "Harrods fairy" did make a drop off to their hotel but I have to wait for my bday to get the surprise.


 I hope it one of the bears!!!! It is unfair to keep you waiting until your bday!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I hope it one of the bears!!!! It is unfair to keep you waiting until your bday!



It's almost here now tho. 5 more weeks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The suburbs are pretty much the same the world over I think.


Yes, they are. 


Murphy47 said:


> Now I need to go on Jeopardy.


Yes! You can win some bag money!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, they are.
> 
> Yes! You can win some bag money!



Wouldn't that be awesome!?!?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's almost here now tho. 5 more weeks.


Exciting! They need a major scolding if the Harrods fairy did not produce a bear.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Believe thread link I posted shows h forum doing that?
> Like your daughter's attaching-numbers idea.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably explains my baseball joy--
> pre-1974 balls were made of *horsehide.*
> Horses are less scary, as tiny spheres. Flying around an infield.
> 
> Thanks
> Switched to my mulb oak nvt bayswater tote for today.
> In the March fog & dew.
> Because patina elves fear mighty collonil layers.
> 
> My oxblood bays feels different.
> Less casual than oak. More autumn/winter.
> I somehow have both, now. Despite patina/stain logic.
> 
> New tote definitely is lighter weight than cowhide.
> Man in my life asked to fling it around & examine.
> Conclusions: "less heavy"
> "why no feet?"
> "do you attach keys to the long, leather thing?(lace fastening strap)"
> No more touchie. Shoo, man.
> 
> My Mona Lisa experience was less enchanting than hoped.
> However, Venus de Milo utterly mesmerized.
> How sunlight fell across marble, wow.
> Was just a woman without arms, before saw irl.
> 
> Really enjoyed Rodin home/museum.
> More calm, imo. Lovely gardens.
> 
> Suggest pack rain layer. Mariapia will know more.
> http://www.holiday-weather.com/paris/averages/march/




Dear remainsilly, thanks a lot! Venus is on my list as well as ancient greek and roman sculptures are  Will post my where to stay later, I hit the jackpot (at least in my opinion)


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wouldn't that be awesome!?!?


Yes!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> That bag pic is hilarious! Hehehe. And I think I have to agree on the ML eyebrow issue.
> 
> Ok. Here is the challenge, ladies. I just checked. I bought the lazy Bays on the 3rd of March last year and I have not worn her once since.  I need to get that bag out this month.


I bought my oak bays tote...last February.
Final mulb purchase, before Coca sunk in his wiry snaggle fangs.
Has about 30 gazillion coats of collonil.
And withstood strawberry jam incident.

Yes. Use Lazy Bays.
She will survive to laze another day.


Ludmilla said:


> Here you go, Murphy. Choc Selene and lazy Bays hugging.
> View attachment 3624206


AwHugging bags.
They are similar in size?
Could bays become overnight bag?


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, remainsilly. Vénus de Milo is my favourite at the Louvre!
> As for the weather....March is rarely warm or sunny.
> I would pack sweaters and a raincoat.
> Today, it's windy, rainy and cold in Paris.
> Same in the South of France..


 hmmmmmmmmmmmm... ok, so I need to rethink and go back to the good old onion look DD


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Italian ladies of the period plucked off eyebrows, pulled eyelashes, and shaved their hair back as far as their ears. They thought it was "hot". God knows why.


Better than the German women during that period, they used cat's urine to get rid of the hair.. urrrrrrrrghg


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Better than the German women during that period, they used cat's urine to get rid of the hair.. urrrrrrrrghg



Well then.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I bought my oak bays tote...last February.
> Final mulb purchase, before Coca sunk in his wiry snaggle fangs.
> Has about 30 gazillion coats of collonil.
> And withstood strawberry jam incident.
> 
> Yes. Use Lazy Bays.
> She will survive to laze another day.
> 
> AwHugging bags.
> They are similar in size?
> Could bays become overnight bag?


Yes, similar size. The Choc is less structured and has longer handles. I wish the handles of lazy Bays were a tad bit longer. 
Your oak tote is from last year's February. I thought you had her a while longer.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Better than the German women during that period, they used cat's urine to get rid of the hair.. urrrrrrrrghg



Huge yay on razors, wax and epilators.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Huge yay on razors, wax and epilators.



I am a big fan of modern technology.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, similar size. The Choc is less structured and has longer handles. I wish the handles of lazy Bays were a tad bit longer.
> Your oak tote is from last year's February. I thought you had her a while longer.


Also have oak zippy b--owned her longer.
Tote bought after poppy red bays, for fire monkey year celebration--was that 2016?
Omg, aging brain syndrome lurks so nearby!

Agreed, flat handles & longer are game-changers for bag design.
Hmm. Think you must leap in. When using bays, can figure out how best works for you.


----------



## millivanilli

Somehow I lost track you are going to Jeopardy? How great! Bring home the money money money!!

I love the bags and how well the one bag handled the rain!

Who wants to see the amazing flat I catched on airbnb?


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Huge yay on razors, wax and epilators.




Absolutely!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the ML is a great piece of art. I don't know why it did not "wow" me. Perhaps the many visitors made it difficult for me as there were no time to really look.


When people see that work of art, lots of them  are disappointed because they thought it would be much bigger.
And you're right, it's very difficult to really look because of the number of visitors.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go, Murphy. Choc Selene and lazy Bays hugging.
> View attachment 3624206


I love both!


----------



## Ser

Murphy47 said:


> So I am feeling a little better today. Going out to have some Lenten fish with Mom and oldest DD.
> Newest bag. Fossil. A little smooshy for me but the color is perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3621886


Love your bag [emoji3]  I've just discovered Fossil and hubby treated me to 2 bags Maya hobo and Harper satchel....


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Somehow I lost track you are going to Jeopardy? How great! Bring home the money money money!!
> 
> I love the bags and how well the one bag handled the rain!
> 
> Who wants to see the amazing flat I catched on airbnb?



You didn't lose track. 
I have been watching to much educational tv while recouping and now have a brain stuffed with useless facts suitable for being on Jeopardy.


----------



## Ser

Duplicate post!!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Somehow I lost track you are going to Jeopardy? How great! Bring home the money money money!!
> 
> I love the bags and how well the one bag handled the rain!
> 
> Who wants to see the amazing flat I catched on airbnb?


Me!


----------



## Mariapia

Ser said:


> Love your bag [emoji3]  I've just discovered Fossil and hubby treated me to 2 bags Maya hobo and Harper satchel....
> 
> View attachment 3624279
> View attachment 3624281


Hubby has very good taste!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> When people see that work of art, lots of them  are disappointed because they thought it would be much bigger.
> And you're right, it's very difficult to really look because of the number of visitors.




Ha, I am warned now everybody told me that.. I saw a video on youtube about the Louvre and Mona Lisa and boy it is really tiny... and there are masses of people. So as my / out schedule is quite  strict I don't know if I'll do that? Better heading to Venus directly and then have  a look if I'll do it. I personally doubt that my daughter would miss the Mona Lisa. They go to Paris in the 8th grade I guess (or Athens, depends on the chosen language) so ...I'll keep you posted...


----------



## millivanilli

Ser said:


> Love your bag [emoji3]  I've just discovered Fossil and hubby treated me to 2 bags Maya hobo and Harper satchel....
> 
> View attachment 3624279
> View attachment 3624281


What a pretty bag. I love the key !


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> You didn't lose track.
> I have been watching to much educational tv while recouping and now have a brain stuffed with useless facts suitable for being on Jeopardy.



Time to make money! Where do I sign you up?


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I love both!




ok, here comes the truth, I never dared to ask but please... I've been wondering for over 10 weeks now.... what is the choc and what is the Hobo?


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Me!


Your wish is my command. 

I am inserting the link to the Airbnb website and the offer directly, hopefully it works and paste a picture in here.

All together it's 160 Euros for both of us (which I consider a really good price esp. as every hotel I was looking at had no vacancies left) and I got a 30 Euros discount, so it's 130 Euros.

https://www.airbnb.de/rooms/16925689?wl_source=list&wl_id=196354064&role=wishlist_public

It's in the 16th district and I have to check in at 3 o'clock which means not very much time for the Louvre, and lots or public transport.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> I am inserting the link to the Airbnb website and the offer directly, hopefully it works and paste a picture in here.
> 
> All together it's 160 Euros for both of us (which I consider a really good price esp. as every hotel I was looking at had no vacancies left) and I got a 30 Euros discount, so it's 130 Euros.
> 
> https://www.airbnb.de/rooms/16925689?wl_source=list&wl_id=196354064&role=wishlist_public
> 
> It's in the 16th district and I have to check in at 3 o'clock which means not very much time for the Louvre, and lots or public transport.



Looks amazing! 
The views are awesome and you will figure a way to fit most of it in.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ok, here comes the truth, I never dared to ask but please... I've been wondering for over 10 weeks now.... what is the choc and what is the Hobo?


Here is the definition of a hobo bag:
" large shoulder bag with a soft body that forms a characteristic curve between the two ends of the strap"
In Ser's pics of her Fossil bags, the hobo is in the second picture.
As for choc.... it's chocolate colour...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Your wish is my command.
> 
> I am inserting the link to the Airbnb website and the offer directly, hopefully it works and paste a picture in here.
> 
> All together it's 160 Euros for both of us (which I consider a really good price esp. as every hotel I was looking at had no vacancies left) and I got a 30 Euros discount, so it's 130 Euros.
> 
> https://www.airbnb.de/rooms/16925689?wl_source=list&wl_id=196354064&role=wishlist_public
> 
> It's in the 16th district and I have to check in at 3 o'clock which means not very much time for the Louvre, and lots or public transport.


Wow! Very chic district, millivanilli. And the view is amazing! A real bargain!
Congrats on your choice!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Here is the definition of a hobo bag:
> " large shoulder bag with a soft body that forms a characteristic curve between the two ends of the strap"
> In Ser's pics of her Fossil bags, the hobo is in the second picture.
> As for choc.... it's chocolate colour...



ok, shame on me. I always thought it would be a brand *hahahaaa I am too stupid to be a bag addict*


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Very chic district, millivanilli. And the view is amazing! A real bargain!
> Congrats on your choice!




Thank you dear Mariapia!  I was lucky catching it, 2 hours before the flat was gone- I guess somebody cancelled. I am addicted to airbnb. Best stays ever and not comparable to a hotel, which to be honest is not my piece of cake.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Looks amazing!
> The views are awesome and you will figure a way to fit most of it in.




Thank you dear Murphy47! I have 22 hours, so let's see what a person can pack into it


----------



## Murphy47

The Louvre is far out I think so maybe find a museum closer to your hotel. If u want to go up the tower, get there early and be first in line. It's all a matter of timing.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> The Louvre is far out I think so maybe find a museum closer to your hotel. If u want to go up the tower, get there early and be first in line. It's all a matter of timing.




ah I've been at the tower already, so I can skip that...  Actually I am developing the best how to... I want to go to train bleu as well... hmmm. We need good shoes, that's for sure. And I have a hughe list of grocery shopping items I am supposed to bring with me..


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ok, shame on me. I always thought it would be a brand *hahahaaa I am too stupid to be a bag addict*


Not at all, millivanilli, when I joined tpf I didn't know what a hobo bag was either.


----------



## millivanilli

hahaa I have to laugh about myself. I bet, I'll end up like I ended up in stockholm where I had HUGHE plans... waiting for the midnight sun, seeing everything and going to the Schären before catching the flight back. It ended with me, sitting at the pier, eating a cinnamon bun


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Not at all, millivanilli, when I joined tpf I didn't know what a hobo bag was either.


Thank you dear, that makes me not feeling so lonely any more


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thank you dear Murphy47! I have 22 hours, so let's see what a person can pack into it


Don't worry, you will have time to see Mona Lisa and Vénus.
From the flat, you can catch a taxi to the Louvre and take the Métro on your way back...
As for the Eiffel Tower, you will be close. Murphy is right, go in the early morning.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> hahaa I have to laugh about myself. I bet, I'll end up like I ended up in stockholm where I had HUGHE plans... waiting for the midnight sun, seeing everything and going to the Schären before catching the flight back. It ended with me, sitting at the pier, eating a cinnamon bun


That could have been me alright...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, you will have time to see Mona Lisa and Vénus.
> From the flat, you can catch a taxi to the Louvre and take the Métro on your way back...
> As for the Eiffel Tower, you will be close. Murphy is right, go in the early morning.


naaa no Eifel Tower. Climbed that once, that's enough. Climbed the Arc de triomph once too. No more climbing for me DD
There is a time gap between landing at CDG and getting the keys for the flat of 5 hours, so I guess I go directly from CDG to the Louvre and then to the flat? What do you think?

orrr I use Roissybus and start at Galery Lafayette... would be the best i think. And then head over to the Louvre as I guess I won't spend much time at the Galery Lafayette as I am not into shopping, just wanted to see the ceiling...


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> hahaa I have to laugh about myself. I bet, I'll end up like I ended up in stockholm where I had HUGHE plans... waiting for the midnight sun, seeing everything and going to the Schären before catching the flight back. It ended with me, sitting at the pier, eating a cinnamon bun



This sounds like an excellent day!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> naaa no Eifel Tower. Climbed that once, that's enough. Climbed the Arc de triomph once too. No more climbing for me DD
> There is a time gap between landing at CDG and getting the keys for the flat of 5 hours, so I guess I go directly from CDG to the Louvre and then to the flat? What do you think?


Excellent idea, millivanilli!
I also read that you wanted to buy some groceries....
If you like macarons, try Pierre Hermé. They are better than Ladurée in my opinion.
There is a boutique in rue Bonaparte ( St Germain des Prés station) but there might be one in the 16th district .
If you go there, you won't be far from Le Bon Marché, the nicest store in Paris with wonderful bags and clothes to look at but also a great grocery department.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> This sounds like an excellent day!!!!


It was but I promised to bring cinnamon buns with me and there were no cinnamon buns left  I ate them all...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> It was but I promised to bring cinnamon buns with me and there were no cinnamon buns left  I ate them all...


I found a Pierre Hermé boutique, avenue Paul Doumer ( 16ème arrdt)
Another avenue de l'Opéra, close to the Galeries Lafayette...


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Excellent idea, millivanilli!
> I also read that you wanted to buy some groceries....
> If you like macarons, try Pierre Hermé. They are better than Ladurée in my opinion.
> There is a boutique in rue Bonaparte ( St Germain des Prés station) but there might be one in the 16th district .
> If you go there, you won't be far from Le Bon Marché, the nicest store in Paris with wonderful bags and clothes to look at but also a great grocery department.




Ah!! THANK you! I definetely am going to squeeze that in. I remember that boutique at Rue Bonaparte, it's at a corner. I went to Collectorsquare (before they moved) and was thinking : uhh this must be goood as there were at least 20 people queuing on the street. Ok, let me think how to get there...*scratching my head*

Ok I have it. I start at CDG with the bus, stop at Lafayette for the ceiling, take the M7 to the Louvre, hop into the bus 39 to Rue Bonaparte, walk to Le Bon marche, walk to Duroc and take the M to Passy. HA!

Le train bleu is a challenge, though.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I found a Pierre Hermé boutique, avenue Paul Doumer ( 16ème arrdt)
> Another avenue de l'Opéra, close to the Galeries Lafayette...


Oh that is even BETTER!

THANK you!!


----------



## millivanilli

that's a 5 minute walkk HOORAY!


----------



## millivanilli

I need to go to bed now.. Need rest for my walking  Thank you again!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> I need to go to bed now.. Need rest for my walking  Thank you again!



I'm so excited for you !


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> It was hilarious.
> The donkeys didn't always cooperate, but no one was ever mean to them.
> The town was tiny (population 42. Seriously)
> I think old Mr Bauer trained them when they were little cause even if no one got on them they ran around the bases to get their treat!



You grew up in a fairytales town! Seriously! That sounds very fun! [emoji1]


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> Somehow I lost track you are going to Jeopardy? How great! Bring home the money money money!!
> 
> I love the bags and how well the one bag handled the rain!
> 
> Who wants to see the amazing flat I catched on airbnb?



Me! (Waving my hands madly)


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> hahaa I have to laugh about myself. I bet, I'll end up like I ended up in stockholm where I had HUGHE plans... waiting for the midnight sun, seeing everything and going to the Schären before catching the flight back. It ended with me, sitting at the pier, eating a cinnamon bun



Nothing is wrong with that. You're at peace and cinnamon bun is the best! (Especially the frosting. [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39])


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Excellent idea, millivanilli!
> I also read that you wanted to buy some groceries....
> If you like macarons, try Pierre Hermé. They are better than Ladurée in my opinion.
> There is a boutique in rue Bonaparte ( St Germain des Prés station) but there might be one in the 16th district .
> If you go there, you won't be far from Le Bon Marché, the nicest store in Paris with wonderful bags and clothes to look at but also a great grocery department.



I prefer Pierre Hermé, too. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I prefer Pierre Hermé, too. [emoji4]


Pierre Hermé is the best! I am glad you love him, Vink!


----------



## millivanilli

hahaaa I should skip the Mona Lisa and visit Pierre Herme, obviously it is more fun


----------



## millivanilli

I am watching youtube and realize that ALL ladies have great haircuts. Thinking about getting a haircut in Paris, how amazing that would be..


----------



## millivanilli

vink said:


> Nothing is wrong with that. You're at peace and cinnamon bun is the best! (Especially the frosting. [emoji39][emoji39][emoji39])




There was no frosting... I need to go back and claim my frosting It was plenty of kardamom which I like but no frosting (


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I am watching youtube and realize that ALL ladies have great haircuts. Thinking about getting a haircut in Paris, how amazing that would be..


That would be great, millivanilli!


----------



## Ludmilla

Using my Foulonné today. Everytime I use this bag my train is late. 
Nevertheless, I have fun using her.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Ser lovely new bags!
@millivanilli looks like you are going to have tons of fun in Paris!


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> There was no frosting... I need to go back and claim my frosting It was plenty of kardamom which I like but no frosting (



That's fine.  I'm sure it's peaceful and enjoyable enough.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Using my Foulonné today. Everytime I use this bag my train is late.
> Nevertheless, I have fun using her.
> 
> View attachment 3624856



Use her more often! To see if it's true.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using my Foulonné today. Everytime I use this bag my train is late.
> Nevertheless, I have fun using her.
> 
> View attachment 3624856


No, no, Ludmilla, Miss Foulonné is not guilty of anything of the kind..
In my place, trains are either late or cancelled. No bags can do anything about that.
It's when trains are on time that travelers are surprised.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Using my Foulonné today. Everytime I use this bag my train is late.
> Nevertheless, I have fun using her.
> 
> View attachment 3624856


Nice bag and color!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Use her more often! To see if it's true.



Hahaha. Yes, I have to find out if the universe connects late trains to that bag. 



Mariapia said:


> No, no, Ludmilla, Miss Foulonné is not guilty of anything of the kind..
> In my place, trains are either late or cancelled. No bags can do anything about that.
> It's when trains are on time that travelers are surprised.



 We are going to have more construction work on the railroads going on soon. This is not good. I have to get to the big city next Monday. On time. At the moment it looks like I have to take a very early train. But better being safe than sorry.  



Tomsmom said:


> Nice bag and color!


Thank you! I need to take her out more often. But, at the moment it is very hard for me not to use Selene Choc.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Using my Foulonné today. Everytime I use this bag my train is late.
> Nevertheless, I have fun using her.
> 
> View attachment 3624856


Train construction beginning...
Bag with train-control powers...

Psychic prediction--you have angered a train god.
But you are holding brown leather answer.
Invoke the mighty lc bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Train construction beginning...
> Bag with train-control powers...
> Psychic prediction--you have angered a train god.
> But you are holding brown leather answer.
> Invoke the mighty lc bag!



This is unfair! I am a passionate train commuter.  The train gods have no reason to be angry with me. No reason at all. 
Well, another thing I have learnt today: as long as I wear heavy winter coats, I have to use bags with messenger strap. Everything else drives me crazy, because the bags don't stay on my shoulders. 
No psychic train bag tomorrow. I have loaded the Choc already.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is unfair! I am a passionate train commuter.  The train gods have no reason to be angry with me. No reason at all.
> Well, another thing I have learnt today: as long as I wear heavy winter coats, I have to use bags with messenger strap. Everything else drives me crazy, because the bags don't stay on my shoulders.
> No psychic train bag tomorrow. I have loaded the Choc already.


Winter coats are terrible for us bag lovers.
We all need a Miss Choc in our collection!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Winter coats are terrible for us bag lovers.
> We all need a Miss Choc in our collection!


Yes! I can only recommend that bag.


----------



## vink

Have you ever order something then forgot you did? 

I backed a campaign on Kickstarter or IndieGoGo last year and completely forgot! It arrived yesterday and I just picked it up from the post office. [emoji16] 

It's an anti-theft bag. It's supposed to be made with a slash-proof ad waterproof material and detachable chain strap to prevent all the cutting. Their video on the campaign page was great. That's why I backed them. [emoji4] I'm glad the girls were delivering since I now check and realize I still have many projects I backed waiting to be delivered. [emoji20]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Have you ever order something then forgot you did?
> 
> I backed a campaign on Kickstarter or IndieGoGo last year and completely forgot! It arrived yesterday and I just picked it up from the post office. [emoji16]
> 
> It's an anti-theft bag. It's supposed to be made with a slash-proof ad waterproof material and detachable chain strap to prevent all the cutting. Their video on the campaign page was great. That's why I backed them. [emoji4] I'm glad the girls were delivering since I now check and realize I still have many projects I backed waiting to be delivered. [emoji20]



Well that's cool. Such a pleasant surprise.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, unless I meet a psychiatrist and spend tons of money on sessions... nothing and no one will  help me stay away from bags.
You probably see it coming now....
I found another bag this morning.
A friend is coming for lunch. I will post a pic later....


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Have you ever order something then forgot you did?
> 
> I backed a campaign on Kickstarter or IndieGoGo last year and completely forgot! It arrived yesterday and I just picked it up from the post office. [emoji16]
> 
> It's an anti-theft bag. It's supposed to be made with a slash-proof ad waterproof material and detachable chain strap to prevent all the cutting. Their video on the campaign page was great. That's why I backed them. [emoji4] I'm glad the girls were delivering since I now check and realize I still have many projects I backed waiting to be delivered. [emoji20]


Please post a pic, Vink!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Have you ever order something then forgot you did?
> 
> I backed a campaign on Kickstarter or IndieGoGo last year and completely forgot! It arrived yesterday and I just picked it up from the post office. [emoji16]
> 
> It's an anti-theft bag. It's supposed to be made with a slash-proof ad waterproof material and detachable chain strap to prevent all the cutting. Their video on the campaign page was great. That's why I backed them. [emoji4] I'm glad the girls were delivering since I now check and realize I still have many projects I backed waiting to be delivered. [emoji20]


Ooooh! Can you post a pic of that anti-theft bag? It sounds interesting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, unless I meet a psychiatrist and spend tons of money on sessions... nothing and no one will  help me stay away from bags.
> You probably see it coming now....
> I found another bag this morning.
> A friend is coming for lunch. I will post a pic later....


Aha! Curious now!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, unless I meet a psychiatrist and spend tons of money on sessions... nothing and no one will  help me stay away from bags.
> You probably see it coming now....
> I found another bag this morning.
> A friend is coming for lunch. I will post a pic later....



Can't wait to see the pic!!


----------



## Ludmilla

As we have to wait for our dear Mariapia to post her new bag, I am posting some old bag porn. I cannot get enough of Miss Choc.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> As we have to wait for our dear Mariapia to post her new bag, I am posting some old bag porn. I cannot get enough of Miss Choc.
> View attachment 3625872



Love the bag. 
And the plaid scarf. 
I am a sucker for plaid. 
And also a nerd. That plaid is called Royal Dress Stewart.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As we have to wait for our dear Mariapia to post her new bag, I am posting some old bag porn. I cannot get enough of Miss Choc.
> View attachment 3625872



Miss Choc is an awesome bag, love the scarf too


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, unless I meet a psychiatrist and spend tons of money on sessions... nothing and no one will  help me stay away from bags.
> You probably see it coming now....
> I found another bag this morning.
> A friend is coming for lunch. I will post a pic later....



Ha ha. [emoji16] Me, too. [emoji4] I may slow down, but just can't stay away. [emoji4] please post picture. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> As we have to wait for our dear Mariapia to post her new bag, I am posting some old bag porn. I cannot get enough of Miss Choc.
> View attachment 3625872



I like that scarf, too! And Miss Choc is very pretty. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Off for some light shopping with Mom and oldest DD. 
Still working on that knot.


----------



## vink

Here's my delivery today. [emoji4] 

I found this bag on IndieGoGo last year. It's made by a slash-proof and waterproof fabric. It even has a RFID slot for credit card and cash. I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff especially when I travel. I have a special wallet with RFID just for when I'm on a trip abroad and another one with the RFID feature just for my passport. I'm a paranoid that way so when I found a campaign, I jumped it. [emoji4] 

I just got the bag today. It looks good with a solid work. It also has 4 cute little feet and a hook zipped head so you can hook it to the body of the bag to make it harder for the thief to just open your bag. I pick black coz my old travel bag is black. This one has a lovely lavender lining. I find myself very excited for this bag. If I don't have any meeting to go today and tomorrow, I'm sure I'd already started using it since I picked it up. 

Here it is! 




They even included a little bag charm with a campaign name and year of the campaign. Quite a nice touch. [emoji4] 

And here's the video for the bag. (You probably can tell how excited I am about it. [emoji38])


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3625943
> 
> Off for some light shopping with Mom and oldest DD.
> Still working on that knot.



That is nice! [emoji6] I like your scarf. [emoji4] I think it look fine. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the bag.
> And the plaid scarf.
> I am a sucker for plaid.
> And also a nerd. That plaid is called Royal Dress Stewart.



Thank you! I am a sucker for plaid, too. But I do not know the names. It is SO cool that you know the name of the paid!  You definitely need to go to Jeopardy. You know some great stuff. 



Tomsmom said:


> Miss Choc is an awesome bag, love the scarf too



Thank you!



vink said:


> I like that scarf, too! And Miss Choc is very pretty. [emoji4]



Thank you, vink. Have you decided on a Selene, yet? Or are you getting a Minnie? Or none? 



Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3625943
> 
> Off for some light shopping with Mom and oldest DD.
> Still working on that knot.



You look cool! The Fossil bag suits you so well. I need a grey/taupe bag, too!


----------



## Mariapia

Miss Choc is a real star on the Island, Ludmilla. 
And it seems that Murphy is in love with her great bag too.
We are waiting for Vink's reveal now.
My latest find is a big bag.....the kind a girl goes to the gym with..
I never go the gym as you all know... but ...
Enough words now.. Here is my Bayside84 bag...


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Here's my delivery today. [emoji4]
> 
> I found this bag on IndieGoGo last year. It's made by a slash-proof and waterproof fabric. It even has a RFID slot for credit card and cash. I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff especially when I travel. I have a special wallet with RFID just for when I'm on a trip abroad and another one with the RFID feature just for my passport. I'm a paranoid that way so when I found a campaign, I jumped it. [emoji4]
> 
> I just got the bag today. It looks good with a solid work. It also has 4 cute little feet and a hook zipped head so you can hook it to the body of the bag to make it harder for the thief to just open your bag. I pick black coz my old travel bag is black. This one has a lovely lavender lining. I find myself very excited for this bag. If I don't have any meeting to go today and tomorrow, I'm sure I'd already started using it since I picked it up.
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3625951
> 
> 
> They even included a little bag charm with a campaign name and year of the campaign. Quite a nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> And here's the video for the bag. (You probably can tell how excited I am about it. [emoji38])



This is very cool. I am paranoid, too.


----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am a sucker for plaid, too. But I do not know the names. It is SO cool that you know the name of the paid!  You definitely need to go to Jeopardy. You know some great stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, vink. Have you decided on a Selene, yet? Or are you getting a Minnie? Or none?
> 
> 
> 
> You look cool! The Fossil bag suits you so well. I need a grey/taupe bag, too!



Thanks for the bag [emoji173]️. 
Plaids are easy for me as I was OBSESSED with the Bay City Rollers as a tween. 
I was desperate to move to Scotland until I found out Edinburgh is farther north than Halifax Canada.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Choc is a real star on the Island, Ludmilla.
> And it seems that Murphy is in love with her great bag too.
> We are waiting for Vink's reveal now.
> My latest find is a big bag.....the kind a girl goes to the gym with..
> I never go the gym as you all know... but ...
> Enough words now.. Here is my Bayside84 bag...



Thank you so much, Mariapia! I am very much in love with Miss Choc. 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3625989



Oooooh! I love this! Did you find it at the consignment? It looks sooo smooshy. 
And you can use it everywhere. Not only to the gym.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3625989



Oooh. So cool looking.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3625989



That's a pretty shade of brown and I like how it flop!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks for the bag [emoji173]️.
> Plaids are easy for me as I was OBSESSED with the Bay City Rollers as a tween.
> I was desperate to move to Scotland until I found out Edinburgh is farther north than Halifax Canada.



I am still desperate to move to Scotland. All those ginger heads...  And nice plaids.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, vink. Have you decided on a Selene, yet? Or are you getting a Minnie? Or none?
> !



I think I'd go with a Selene. I'm pretty sure now. And with a cinche, too. I like how it look and figure I can probably stuff my small wallet into a zippered compartment. But I'm now waiting to see spring summer design. If there's nothing I like more, I'll just place the order. [emoji4]

And seriously, I just want to liner to peek through. [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Here's my delivery today. [emoji4]
> 
> I found this bag on IndieGoGo last year. It's made by a slash-proof and waterproof fabric. It even has a RFID slot for credit card and cash. I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff especially when I travel. I have a special wallet with RFID just for when I'm on a trip abroad and another one with the RFID feature just for my passport. I'm a paranoid that way so when I found a campaign, I jumped it. [emoji4]
> 
> I just got the bag today. It looks good with a solid work. It also has 4 cute little feet and a hook zipped head so you can hook it to the body of the bag to make it harder for the thief to just open your bag. I pick black coz my old travel bag is black. This one has a lovely lavender lining. I find myself very excited for this bag. If I don't have any meeting to go today and tomorrow, I'm sure I'd already started using it since I picked it up.
> 
> Here it is!
> 
> View attachment 3625951
> 
> 
> They even included a little bag charm with a campaign name and year of the campaign. Quite a nice touch. [emoji4]
> 
> And here's the video for the bag. (You probably can tell how excited I am about it. [emoji38])



Great find, Vink!
It shows that an anti theft bag can be pretty and versatile!
Huge huge congrats!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Great find, Vink!
> It shows that an anti theft bag can be pretty and versatile!
> Huge huge congrats!



I agree. Finding a nice-looking anti-theft stuff is so hard. Why no one want to design it for woman is a surprise to me. Most of the things I found are design toward men and look very utilitarian. More often not a good look in my book. I just want nice and cute stuff. Not the thing to only scream function and men men men.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> That's a pretty shade of brown and I like how it flop!





Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, Mariapia! I am very much in love with Miss Choc.
> 
> 
> 
> Oooooh! I love this! Did you find it at the consignment? It looks sooo smooshy.
> And you can use it everywhere. Not only to the gym.





Murphy47 said:


> Oooh. So cool looking.





vink said:


> That's a pretty shade of brown and I like how it flop!


I bought it from a boutique that opened a few weeks ago. It's about 200 meters from my place.
The owner has a lot of Bayside84 models in the window. 
Bayside84 is an Italian brand that specializes in washed smooshy leather.
The bags are between €180 and €220.
The lady gave me a 10% discount because tomorrow is Woman Day!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I bought it from a boutique that opened a few weeks ago. It's about 200 meters from my place.
> The owner has a lot of Bayside84 models in the window.
> Bayside84 is an Italian brand that specializes in washed smooshy leather.
> The bags are between €180 and €220.
> The lady gave me a 10% discount because tomorrow is Woman Day!



I like Woman Day. 
Except you aren't supposed to shop except at women owned places.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I like Woman Day.
> Except you aren't supposed to shop except at women owned places.


Fair enough, Murphy!
I didn't know about that! I am happy to tell you that the owner of the boutique is a .... lady!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> I like Woman Day.
> Except you aren't supposed to shop except at women owned places.



Really? Why? We don't have that tradition here. I don't even think we have woman's day, except maybe it's an international one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I bought it from a boutique that opened a few weeks ago. It's about 200 meters from my place.
> The owner has a lot of Bayside84 models in the window.
> Bayside84 is an Italian brand that specializes in washed smooshy leather.
> The bags are between €180 and €220.
> The lady gave me a 10% discount because tomorrow is Woman Day!


Never heard of that brand, but I like it a lot! The bag looks so relaxed.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I think I'd go with a Selene. I'm pretty sure now. And with a cinche, too. I like how it look and figure I can probably stuff my small wallet into a zippered compartment. But I'm now waiting to see spring summer design. If there's nothing I like more, I'll just place the order. [emoji4]
> 
> And seriously, I just want to liner to peek through. [emoji38]


I cannot recommend the Selene enough. It works perfectly for me. And I cannot get enough of it. 
Good luck deciding!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Never heard of that brand, but I like it a lot! The bag looks so relaxed.


I didn't know about the brand either....
The bags are designed and manufactured in Italy ( in Bologne)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I didn't know about the brand either....
> The bags are designed and manufactured in Italy ( in Bologne)


Very cool. I am going to do a research!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot recommend the Selene enough. It works perfectly for me. And I cannot get enough of it.
> Good luck deciding!


Ludmilla, you are the Selene ambassador on the Island, and a very good one!
At the moment, I don't order anything on line. The Post Office is being renovated and will reopen on...April 18th!
Which means that the parcels cannot be left there if we are not home when the Post delivery man comes.
We have to go to the other end of the world to get them....
And you all know that UPS drives me on crackers....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, you are the Selene ambassador on the Island, and a very good one!
> At the moment, I don't order anything on line. The Post Office is being renovated and will reopen on...April 18th!
> Which means that the parcels cannot be left there if we are not home when the Post delivery man comes.
> We have to go to the other end of the world to get them....
> And you all know that UPS drives me on crackers....


Ugh. This is awful and does not add to a nice shopping experience.  On the other side it is good to give online shopping a break. It is so easy spending money online. I try to do less online shopping as well. 

Hehehe. Yes! Selene is great! But it is all personal preference. It tics jusr so much boxes for me. Smooshy, cross-body, fits nicely over the shoulder, holds all my stuff, is not too huge nor too heavy,... I can go on and on. But that would be boring.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This is unfair! I am a passionate train commuter.  The train gods have no reason to be angry with me. No reason at all.


Trains gods are not fair, sadly.
They hang out with their unfair buddies, tax gods & skin pimple gods.


vink said:


> I'm a sucker for this kind of stuff especially when I travel.


 Cute!

Me too. My pacsafe goes everywhere, for over a decade.
However is a boring, utilitarian design. More space for cramming snacks & books. Then hosing off vomit or mud.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3625989


Aw...and bearsPerfect!
---
Baseballism vintage glove leather tote is unhappy. 
About storing my whurlitzer bag/wallet.
As we await its own wallet's arrival.


It wants to swear at an umpire & eat peanuts, instead.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Trains gods are not fair, sadly.
> They hang out with their unfair buddies, tax gods & skin pimple gods.
> Cute!
> 
> Me too. My pacsafe goes everywhere, for over a decade.
> However is a boring, utilitarian design. More space for cramming snacks & books. Then hosing off vomit or mud.
> 
> Aw...and bearsPerfect!
> ---
> Baseballism vintage glove leather tote is unhappy.
> About storing my whurlitzer bag/wallet.
> As we await its own wallet's arrival.
> View attachment 3626104
> 
> It wants to swear at an umpire & eat peanuts, instead.



OMG that is sooooo cute.


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you that I went to the workshop to get my special bag strap and, unfortunately, the lady has not made it yet. She told me that she was operated on last Friday  and that she came back to work this morning against her surgeon's advice. She couldn't tell me when my strap will be available.
Well, there is no emergency, I can wait.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to the workshop to get my special bag strap and, unfortunately, the lady has not made it yet. She told me that she was operated on last Friday  and that she came back to work this morning against her surgeon's advice. She couldn't tell me when my strap will be available.
> Well, there is no emergency, I can wait.


I am looking forward to this strap, too!


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3625943
> 
> Off for some light shopping with Mom and oldest DD.
> Still working on that knot.


Nice job with the knot, Murphy! I bow to your superior talents!


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Nice job with the knot, Murphy! I bow to your superior talents!



Sheer luck. I didn't dare adjust it for fear I couldn't duplicate it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3625989


Love!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3625943
> 
> Off for some light shopping with Mom and oldest DD.
> Still working on that knot.


Looking great!  And I bow to your knot abilities


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Trains gods are not fair, sadly.
> They hang out with their unfair buddies, tax gods & skin pimple gods.
> Cute!
> 
> Me too. My pacsafe goes everywhere, for over a decade.
> However is a boring, utilitarian design. More space for cramming snacks & books. Then hosing off vomit or mud.
> 
> Aw...and bearsPerfect!
> ---
> Baseballism vintage glove leather tote is unhappy.
> About storing my whurlitzer bag/wallet.
> As we await its own wallet's arrival.
> View attachment 3626104
> 
> It wants to swear at an umpire & eat peanuts, instead.


 Too funny!


Murphy47 said:


> Sheer luck. I didn't dare adjust it for fear I couldn't duplicate it.





Murphy47 said:


> Sheer luck. I didn't dare adjust it for fear I couldn't duplicate it.



Hope you had fun being out and about. Did you get something nice?



Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you that I went to the workshop to get my special bag strap and, unfortunately, the lady has not made it yet. She told me that she was operated on last Friday  and that she came back to work this morning against her surgeon's advice. She couldn't tell me when my strap will be available.
> Well, there is no emergency, I can wait.


Hope your strap arrives soon. I am so curious about it.  But, the lady should listen to the advice of her doctors, though.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Too funny!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had fun being out and about. Did you get something nice?
> 
> 
> Hope your strap arrives soon. I am so curious about it.  But, the lady should listen to the advice of her doctors, though.



Lunch was tasty. We knocked around Macy's trolling the sale racks. 
I am collecting tings for the youngest DD who is off to college this fall. 
Trying to get things while they are on sale. Can't do it all at once. Too much money.


----------



## remainsilly

This week's roses have awesome circus vibe.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This is awful and does not add to a nice shopping experience.  On the other side it is good to give online shopping a break. It is so easy spending money online. I try to do less online shopping as well.
> 
> Hehehe. Yes! Selene is great! But it is all personal preference. It tics jusr so much boxes for me. Smooshy, cross-body, fits nicely over the shoulder, holds all my stuff, is not too huge nor too heavy,... I can go on and on. But that would be boring.



I don't feel bored. I'm in love. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] But I really want want to be sure so I'm waiting, but I have a very vivid imagination of a Selene zip midi in this combo in my head sitting so nicely in my room with this lining peek out of the opening or on my shoulder when I'm on my holiday this mid-June. I think I'm obsessing a bit. 

Does the standard handle fit over your shoulder comfortably? I live in tropical so coat isn't an issue. I have huge arms though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Lunch was tasty. We knocked around Macy's trolling the sale racks.
> I am collecting tings for the youngest DD who is off to college this fall.
> Trying to get things while they are on sale. Can't do it all at once. Too much money.


Sounds like you had fun!
Oh yes, I can imagine that you have to spend a lot of money on stuff for your younger DD.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Trains gods are not fair, sadly.
> They hang out with their unfair buddies, tax gods & skin pimple gods.
> Cute!
> 
> Me too. My pacsafe goes everywhere, for over a decade.
> However is a boring, utilitarian design. More space for cramming snacks & books. Then hosing off vomit or mud.
> 
> Aw...and bearsPerfect!
> ---
> Baseballism vintage glove leather tote is unhappy.
> About storing my whurlitzer bag/wallet.
> As we await its own wallet's arrival.
> View attachment 3626104
> 
> It wants to swear at an umpire & eat peanuts, instead.



I never understand why the safety bag has to look boring and very serious. Everything can be pretty with a bit of design tweak. Why?

And that tote is super funny. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Do you think it'll make a good stand up comedian at the Mackerel on the open mic night? [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This week's roses have awesome circus vibe.
> View attachment 3626928


 Gorgeous flowers!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I don't feel bored. I'm in love. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] But I really want want to be sure so I'm waiting, but I have a very vivid imagination of a Selene zip midi in this combo in my head sitting so nicely in my room with this lining peek out of the opening or on my shoulder when I'm on my holiday this mid-June. I think I'm obsessing a bit.
> 
> Does the standard handle fit over your shoulder comfortably? I live in tropical so coat isn't an issue. I have huge arms though.



Aren't we all a bit obsessed about bags?
The handles fit nicely over my shoulder. Even over winter coats. My arms are normal, I guess. I remember someone had Soulmate handles on the Selene. Those should be adjustable. I do not remember the owner of the bag, though. Maybe you can find the bag in the reference thread...


----------



## vink

That's find. [emoji4] This is good enough. I figure if you have normal arms, then your arms with coat should be about my arms or very similar more or less.  I already like the look of it so I don't want to make too much changes. [emoji28] Just the things I know I'll use. I rarely readjust my bag strap so the fixed one should be fine. It just have to be long enough. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I never understand why the safety bag has to look boring and very serious. Everything can be pretty with a bit of design tweak. Why?
> 
> And that tote is super funny. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Do you think it'll make a good stand up comedian at the Mackerel on the open mic night? [emoji6]



Men


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Lunch was tasty. We knocked around Macy's trolling the sale racks.
> I am collecting tings for the youngest DD who is off to college this fall.
> Trying to get things while they are on sale. Can't do it all at once. Too much money.


I hear you. My daughter literally grew from size normal for her age to size really too tall for her age withing days. Now she is 5'1.

How are all? I am still sick but hope to be well soon. Had to ask for an interim passport yesterday including a perfect photoshoot. Didn't know weather to be terrified or amused by my face. Finished learning Lating with my daughter, nearly passed out as it is so boring boring boring. Off to bed now.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> This week's roses have awesome circus vibe.
> View attachment 3626928


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> That's find. [emoji4] This is good enough. I figure if you have normal arms, then your arms with coat should be about my arms or very similar more or less.  I already like the look of it so I don't want to make too much changes. [emoji28] Just the things I know I'll use. I rarely readjust my bag strap so the fixed one should be fine. It just have to be long enough. [emoji6]


I do not change too much of the MM bags. Just a zipped closure for security and the messenger strap added Arianna style. I like the look of the Selene as it is.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I never understand why the safety bag has to look boring and very serious. Everything can be pretty with a bit of design tweak. Why?
> 
> And that tote is super funny. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] Do you think it'll make a good stand up comedian at the Mackerel on the open mic night? [emoji6]


Oh yes! Stand-up comedy at the Mackerel! Great idea!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> I hear you. My daughter literally grew from size normal for her age to size really too tall for her age withing days. Now she is 5'1.
> 
> How are all? I am still sick but hope to be well soon. Had to ask for an interim passport yesterday including a perfect photoshoot. Didn't know weather to be terrified or amused by my face. Finished learning Lating with my daughter, nearly passed out as it is so boring boring boring. Off to bed now.


Aw. I am sorry that you are still ill...  And Latin! 

I am tired, today. 
But some issues I had during the past months seem to solve themselves soon.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Men


How did islanders celebrate international women's day?
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Women's_Day#/search
Love Italy's tradition of yellow mimosa flowers & chocolate!


Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes! Stand-up comedy at the Mackerel! Great idea!





vink said:


> And that tote is super funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think it'll make a good stand up comedian at the Mackerel on the open mic night?


Oh yes. Sure thing.
You've encouraged baseballism tote to practice its famous "innocent robot slips on devil banana" routine.
Will be a long night...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> How did islanders celebrate international women's day?
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Women's_Day#/search
> Love Italy's tradition of yellow mimosa flowers & chocolate!
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Sure thing.
> You've encouraged baseballism tote to practice its famous "innocent robot slips on devil banana" routine.
> Will be a long night...
> View attachment 3627512



Adorable. 
I am so ready for a night at the Mackeral. Surly 17 year old may not live to go to college if she doesn't change her attitude.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> How did islanders celebrate international women's day?
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Women's_Day#/search
> Love Italy's tradition of yellow mimosa flowers & chocolate!
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Sure thing.
> You've encouraged baseballism tote to practice its famous "innocent robot slips on devil banana" routine.
> Will be a long night...
> View attachment 3627512


 This is one talented bag!
Women's Day? Used all my pink pens today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Adorable.
> I am so ready for a night at the Mackeral. Surly 17 year old may not live to go to college if she doesn't change her attitude.


17 year olds are the worst. Maybe all the excitement about going to college scares her a bit and she is fighting this lingering fear with attitude? This or having an attitude is fun.
Is her college far away from you?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> 17 year olds are the worst. Maybe all the excitement about going to college scares her a bit and she is fighting this lingering fear with attitude? This or having an attitude is fun.
> Is her college far away from you?



Yup. 17 is worse than 13. 
Senior year is supposed to be "fun" but it never really is. Too much worry about the future. 
She has a sport,3 clubs and a part time job. 
Mostly I think she's just tired. So I try to be tolerant. 
But sometimes I have just had enough. 
Not enough hours in the day for all your activities is part of being a grown up.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This is one talented bag!
> Women's Day? Used all my pink pens today.
> View attachment 3627797


Fantastic pink pens idea! 
Thanks for tote love. My phone update put "stickers" into photo editor.


Murphy47 said:


> Yup. 17 is worse than 13.
> Senior year is supposed to be "fun" but it never really is. Too much worry about the future.
> She has a sport,3 clubs and a part time job.
> Mostly I think she's just tired. So I try to be tolerant.
> But sometimes I have just had enough.
> Not enough hours in the day for all your activities is part of being a grown up.


When my nephew turned 16, I sent him & man in my life to Italy for couple weeks.
When asked why, I replied, "Because 17 is coming."
That age requires an inner pool of hope to draw from, regularly.
No idea why the space between glorious 16 & freedom 18 is so hard--but is/was.

How mother survived my black hole of 17, no idea.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Fantastic pink pens idea!
> Thanks for tote love. My phone update put "stickers" into photo editor.
> 
> When my nephew turned 16, I sent him & man in my life to Italy for couple weeks.
> When asked why, I replied, "Because 17 is coming."
> That age requires an inner pool of hope to draw from, regularly.
> No idea why the space between glorious 16 & freedom 18 is so hard--but is/was.
> 
> How mother survived my black hole of 17, no idea.



My mother swears that this is natures way of making you NOT miss them when they leave.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. 17 is worse than 13.
> Senior year is supposed to be "fun" but it never really is. Too much worry about the future.
> She has a sport,3 clubs and a part time job.
> Mostly I think she's just tired. So I try to be tolerant.
> But sometimes I have just had enough.
> Not enough hours in the day for all your activities is part of being a grown up.



You cannot always be tolerant if someone is having an attitude most of the time. 
Angry mothers brave us for the really bad things out there. 



remainsilly said:


> Fantastic pink pens idea!
> Thanks for tote love. My phone update put "stickers" into photo editor.
> 
> When my nephew turned 16, I sent him & man in my life to Italy for couple weeks.
> When asked why, I replied, "Because 17 is coming."
> That age requires an inner pool of hope to draw from, regularly.
> No idea why the space between glorious 16 & freedom 18 is so hard--but is/was.
> 
> How mother survived my black hole of 17, no idea.



No one behaves normal when 17. 
I wasn't a little Miss Sunshine, either. Hehehehehe. Quite the opposite. 



Murphy47 said:


> My mother swears that this is natures way of making you NOT miss them when they leave.



 I believe this at once!


----------



## vink

You girls are scaring me. I don't want to think what'll happen when DD is 17. Now, she's only 6 and such a sweet and happy girl. Can I just stop the time? (Please make it on the afternoon when I'm off work so I don't have to go back. [emoji38])


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> You girls are scaring me. I don't want to think what'll happen when DD is 17. Now, she's only 6 and such a sweet and happy girl. Can I just stop the time? (Please make it on the afternoon when I'm off work so I don't have to go back. [emoji38])



Wish it could be done.


----------



## millivanilli

Dear all,, just wanted to say "Hi" and hope everybody is fine... This is a help-me post: I want to give my daughter a nice bag she can use for school as a souvenir from Paris. (our books have 31 cm in height so that has to fit in) but am a total looser finding a pretty french (it has to be french) brand that is affordable.

I was thinking about the longchamp backpack but the books won't fit it.

So pleasssse help me


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> My mother swears that this is natures way of making you NOT miss them when they leave.


Your mother has nailed it!! Experienced in this area x 2.


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Dear all,, just wanted to say "Hi" and hope everybody is fine... This is a help-me post: I want to give my daughter a nice bag she can use for school as a souvenir from Paris. (our books have 31 cm in height so that has to fit in) but am a total looser finding a pretty french (it has to be french) brand that is affordable.
> 
> I was thinking about the longchamp backpack but the books won't fit it.
> 
> So pleasssse help me


What about a Longchamp Le Pliage large size or would that be too big for your dd?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> My mother swears that this is natures way of making you NOT miss them when they leave.



This time last year dd dd knew it all and I knew nothing. Now that she's 18+ she's better at listening to suggestions Dh and I make. 17 was not the smoothest but in all honesty it could have been worse


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> This time last year dd dd knew it all and I knew nothing. Now that she's 18+ she's better at listening to suggestions Dh and I make. 17 was not the smoothest but in all honesty it could have been worse



It can always be worse. 
Most days I am thankful to have such a smart mature young lady. 
Then there are days like yesterday when she gives me a superior look whilst explains how different brand of bras fit differently. 
Really?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It can always be worse.
> Most days I am thankful to have such a smart mature young lady.
> Then there are days like yesterday when she gives me a superior look whilst explains how different brand of bras fit differently.
> Really?


Oh no ....


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no ....



Yup. It's been fun. 
But this too shall pass. 
Something good will happen and she will be in a good mood again.


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> Dear all,, just wanted to say "Hi" and hope everybody is fine... This is a help-me post: I want to give my daughter a nice bag she can use for school as a souvenir from Paris. (our books have 31 cm in height so that has to fit in) but am a total looser finding a pretty french (it has to be french) brand that is affordable.
> 
> I was thinking about the longchamp backpack but the books won't fit it.
> 
> So pleasssse help me



Does it has to be high / designer brand? I heard they have many local independent brands. I've been looking at Max Capdebarthes for some time. One of the artists I'm following on IG has a collab with him and many of the bags look cute. Check his IG out (max_capdebarthes)


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> What about a Longchamp Le Pliage large size or would that be too big for your dd?




I's like to give her a bag that she can use as a backpack. Over here children still carry their books with them, normally a schoolbag weights around 7 kg (17 lbs)..


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> It can always be worse.
> Most days I am thankful to have such a smart mature young lady.
> Then there are days like yesterday when she gives me a superior look whilst explains how different brand of bras fit differently.
> Really?


uuuuh. Kudos to your tempoer I'd snapped at her


----------



## millivanilli

vink said:


> Does it has to be high / designer brand? I heard they have many local independent brands. I've been looking at Max Capdebarthes for some time. One of the artists I'm following on IG has a collab with him and many of the bags look cute. Check his IG out (max_capdebarthes)




Thank you I'll check them out. Longchamp the nylon bags aren't high end / designer bags over here. I know that these are sold for 300 USD in the US and out of Europe but here the backpack would be around 79 USD..


----------



## millivanilli

vink said:


> Does it has to be high / designer brand? I heard they have many local independent brands. I've been looking at Max Capdebarthes for some time. One of the artists I'm following on IG has a collab with him and many of the bags look cute. Check his IG out (max_capdebarthes)


boy theeeese are pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Your mother has nailed it!! Experienced in this area x 2.





Tomsmom said:


> This time last year dd dd knew it all and I knew nothing. Now that she's 18+ she's better at listening to suggestions Dh and I make. 17 was not the smoothest but in all honesty it could have been worse





Murphy47 said:


> It can always be worse.
> Most days I am thankful to have such a smart mature young lady.
> Then there are days like yesterday when she gives me a superior look whilst explains how different brand of bras fit differently.
> Really?



It is funny how teenagers all over the world are so similar. Obviously mankind is the wisest while being 17. Admittedly, I lost much of my wisdom turning twenty. Now, I am plain dumb again. Thank God.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Thank you I'll check them out. Longchamp the nylon bags aren't high end / designer bags over here. I know that these are sold for 300 USD in the US and out of Europe but here the backpack would be around 79 USD..


Mariapia will show up with loads of ideas. i am sure.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> It is funny how teenagers all over the world are so similar. Obviously mankind is the wisest while being 17. Admittedly, I lost much of my wisdom turning twenty. Now, I am plain dumb again. Thank God.




ha stay in that mood. I'd love to go back to my early 30ies or late 20ies. Now I am simply insupportly


----------



## Ludmilla

Yesterday was "esposing that I am a bag nerd" Thursday. I went to a bar with my sister and one of her colleagues. When we took out the wallets my eyes fell on the well worn wallet of my sister's colleague. It was a LV. Obviously, my eyes popped out of my head and I started bubbling about LV, if it wears well, if it feels awkward carrying a LV bag and so on. My speech ended with a nice listing of all the LV bags I like (naturally including name, size, canvas pattern). I got many blank stares. The lady was one of those happy people who can wear a designer bag without knowing the name. Or knowing the name of the thousand other bags around.


----------



## millivanilli

hahaaaaa  I hear you!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mariapia will show up with loads of ideas. i am sure.


Here I come.....
I would suggest Lulu Castagnette a French brand, though I am not sure they are made in France.....
Going to quote millivanilli to make sure she finds the suggestions...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Thank you I'll check them out. Longchamp the nylon bags aren't high end / designer bags over here. I know that these are sold for 300 USD in the US and out of Europe but here the backpack would be around 79 USD..


Very popular here... Lulu Catagnette or Lollipops though they might not be French made.
And there is Hervé Chapelier... French brand, French made, excellent quality.
There is a Hervé Chapelier Boutique, rue du Vieux Colombier, St Germain des Prés  ( 6 ème), very close to the rue Bonaparte...

www.hervechapelier.com


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Very popular here... Lulu Catagnette or Lollipops though they might not be French made.
> And there is Hervé Chapelier... French brand, French made, excellent quality.
> There is a Hervé Chapelier Boutique, rue du Vieux Colombier, St Germain des Prés  ( 6 ème), very close to the rue Bonaparte...
> 
> www.hervechapelier.com


Seems the link isn't working, try to google the brand to have a look at their bags.


----------



## millivanilli

@Mariapia  you are an ANGEL! You saved my life! Thank you SO much!  I know exactly what my daughter is going to choose THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> @Mariapia  you are an ANGEL! You saved my life! Thank you SO much!  I know exactly what my daughter is going to choose THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!


What is she going to choose?


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> What is she going to choose?


 I bet she is going to choose that one:

http://www.lollipops.fr/en/leather-goods/backpack/mermaid-chic-backpack-20740.html
Let's see how familiar I am with the taste of my daughter...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I bet she is going to choose that one:
> 
> http://www.lollipops.fr/en/leather-goods/backpack/mermaid-chic-backpack-20740.html
> Let's see how familiar I am with the taste of my daughter...


Great choice, millivanilli!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> I bet she is going to choose that one:
> 
> http://www.lollipops.fr/en/leather-goods/backpack/mermaid-chic-backpack-20740.html
> Let's see how familiar I am with the taste of my daughter...


Ooooh I love it!


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh I love it!


 me too! If she won't buy, I'll buy it for me. hahaa.

Funny moment of the day: She still doesn't know that we are going to fly tomorrow. We still insist, that we are going to do mountain hiking tomorrow. So I told her yesterday that I am going to choose the clothes she is going to wear during the hiking tour - so I did.

 I chose black trousers, a beige shirt and her leather jacket and gave her my thick scarf that matches the color of the shirt.
She starred at it for a minute, turned around and asked:
"since when do we care how we look like in the mountains? It has to be practicle not pretty. I mean.. we are not going to Paris, you know!"

I had to laugh so hard behind closed doors..


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> I's like to give her a bag that she can use as a backpack. Over here children still carry their books with them, normally a schoolbag weights around 7 kg (17 lbs)..



If you don't mind that it has to be French, Fjallraven Kanken makes excellent backpack. Super lightweight, waterproof, and very very light. DD has been using her for 3 years now and it still looks almost new. Besides that, it's in fashion now and the price isn't bad at all. It can hold A4 binders. 

http://www.fjallraven.com/kanken


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> I bet she is going to choose that one:
> 
> http://www.lollipops.fr/en/leather-goods/backpack/mermaid-chic-backpack-20740.html
> Let's see how familiar I am with the taste of my daughter...



This look nice! Versatile and not too flashy. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> me too! If she won't buy, I'll buy it for me. hahaa.
> 
> Funny moment of the day: She still doesn't know that we are going to fly tomorrow. We still insist, that we are going to do mountain hiking tomorrow. So I told her yesterday that I am going to choose the clothes she is going to wear during the hiking tour - so I did.
> 
> I chose black trousers, a beige shirt and her leather jacket and gave her my thick scarf that matches the color of the shirt.
> She starred at it for a minute, turned around and asked:
> "since when do we care how we look like in the mountains? It has to be practicle not pretty. I mean.. we are not going to Paris, you know!"
> 
> I had to laugh so hard behind closed doors..



How dd you ever keep a straight face??  I would have died lol !  I'm so excited for both of you


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> me too! If she won't buy, I'll buy it for me. hahaa.
> 
> Funny moment of the day: She still doesn't know that we are going to fly tomorrow. We still insist, that we are going to do mountain hiking tomorrow. So I told her yesterday that I am going to choose the clothes she is going to wear during the hiking tour - so I did.
> 
> I chose black trousers, a beige shirt and her leather jacket and gave her my thick scarf that matches the color of the shirt.
> She starred at it for a minute, turned around and asked:
> "since when do we care how we look like in the mountains? It has to be practicle not pretty. I mean.. we are not going to Paris, you know!"
> 
> I had to laugh so hard behind closed doors..



Ooh.... she knows you well. [emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I lost much of my wisdom turning twenty. Now, I am plain dumb again. Thank God.


I enjoy being one of the dumb ones.
Nice & quiet, in my big empty head.


Ludmilla said:


> Yesterday was "esposing that I am a bag nerd" Thursday. I went to a bar with my sister and one of her colleagues. When we took out the wallets my eyes fell on the well worn wallet of my sister's colleague. It was a LV. Obviously, my eyes popped out of my head and I started bubbling about LV, if it wears well, if it feels awkward carrying a LV bag and so on. My speech ended with a nice listing of all the LV bags I like (naturally including name, size, canvas pattern). I got many blank stares.* The lady was one of those happy people who can wear a designer bag without knowing the name. Or knowing the name of the thousand other bags around.*


I pity her.
Thank God you saved her. And added some bag joy. 
Even for a few minutes.


millivanilli said:


> Funny moment of the day: She still doesn't know that we are going to fly tomorrow.


She has not flown in airplane?
And you will surprise her, when *at* airport? Just before flight?

Will she feel terrified?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> me too! If she won't buy, I'll buy it for me. hahaa.
> 
> Funny moment of the day: She still doesn't know that we are going to fly tomorrow. We still insist, that we are going to do mountain hiking tomorrow. So I told her yesterday that I am going to choose the clothes she is going to wear during the hiking tour - so I did.
> 
> I chose black trousers, a beige shirt and her leather jacket and gave her my thick scarf that matches the color of the shirt.
> She starred at it for a minute, turned around and asked:
> "since when do we care how we look like in the mountains? It has to be practicle not pretty. I mean.. we are not going to Paris, you know!"
> 
> I had to laugh so hard behind closed doors..


We all want to know how she will react  tomorrow, millivanilli. 
What a nice surprise ahead!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> I enjoy being one of the dumb ones.
> Nice & quiet, in my big empty head.
> 
> I pity her.
> Thank God you saved her. And added some bag joy.
> Even for a few minutes.
> 
> She has not flown in airplane?
> And you will surprise her, when *at* airport? Just before flight?
> 
> Will she feel terrified?




yes. She'll know it at the moment we pass security. Haaa that will be fun!

No I don't think that she'll be terrified but if we can always catch a train back home, which would take hours and hours but well, better have a plan B

Though it would be dramatic, living in walking distance to the airport and not beeing able to fly


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> We all want to know how she will react  tomorrow, millivanilli.
> What a nice surprise ahead!




I'll make a video!


----------



## millivanilli

vink said:


> Ooh.... she knows you well. [emoji16]


 hahaa I hope she doesn't know me that well )


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> How dd you ever keep a straight face??  I would have died lol !  I'm so excited for both of you


 I was lucky, I put something into the cupbord and she couldn't see my face


----------



## millivanilli

vink said:


> If you don't mind that it has to be French, Fjallraven Kanken makes excellent backpack. Super lightweight, waterproof, and very very light. DD has been using her for 3 years now and it still looks almost new. Besides that, it's in fashion now and the price isn't bad at all. It can hold A4 binders.
> 
> http://www.fjallraven.com/kanken


 

I know Fjällräven, they are really a good qualitiy. You can get them here too, and I wanted to buy something typical french... We'll see how that goes. The bets are: we'll hop of the bus, stroll around and that was it


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here I come.....
> I would suggest Lulu Castagnette a French brand, though I am not sure they are made in France.....
> Going to quote millivanilli to make sure she finds the suggestions...


Hehehe. I knew you would show up with some great suggestions.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> me too! If she won't buy, I'll buy it for me. hahaa.
> 
> Funny moment of the day: She still doesn't know that we are going to fly tomorrow. We still insist, that we are going to do mountain hiking tomorrow. So I told her yesterday that I am going to choose the clothes she is going to wear during the hiking tour - so I did.
> 
> I chose black trousers, a beige shirt and her leather jacket and gave her my thick scarf that matches the color of the shirt.
> She starred at it for a minute, turned around and asked:
> "since when do we care how we look like in the mountains? It has to be practicle not pretty. I mean.. we are not going to Paris, you know!"
> 
> I had to laugh so hard behind closed doors..


I guess she is already suspecting something. Wishing you loads of fun in Paris!


remainsilly said:


> I enjoy being one of the dumb ones.
> Nice & quiet, in my big empty head.
> 
> I pity her.
> Thank God you saved her. And added some bag joy.
> Even for a few minutes.


I like my head empty and quiet, too. 
Hm. Not sure if I brought her some bag joy. I fear she felt a bit overwhelmed by the tons of information.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> I guess she is already suspecting something. Wishing you loads of fun in Paris!
> 
> I like my head empty and quiet, too.
> Hm. Not sure if I brought her some bag joy. I fear she felt a bit overwhelmed by the tons of information.




I am afraid she does.

Well, having an empty and quiet mind is the highest to achieve goal at Buddhism I was told.  So it can't be a bad thing!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I am afraid she does.
> 
> Well, having an empty and quiet mind is the highest to achieve goal at Buddhism I was told.  So it can't be a bad thing!


Enjoy every minute of your trip, millivanilli!


----------



## remainsilly

And bags. Lots of bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

As spring is around the corner I took some of my vegetable tanned leather bags out of their dustbags and gave them a dose of Collonil. Here they are waiting for some spray.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As spring is around the corner I took some of my vegetable tanned leather bags out of their dustbags and gave them a dose of Collonil. Here they are waiting for some spray.
> View attachment 3629997


Wow !
I love them all.
Collonil is a girl's best friend around here.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> As spring is around the corner I took some of my vegetable tanned leather bags out of their dustbags and gave them a dose of Collonil. Here they are waiting for some spray.
> View attachment 3629997



Ah... your Bays are very pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow !
> I love them all.
> Collonil is a girl's best friend around here.


Thank you! Yes, Collonil is a girl's best friend.  Although I have to say that I do not treat all of my bags. The pebbled leather of some just needs some spray now and then.


vink said:


> Ah... your Bays are very pretty.


Thank you. 
I agree about the Bays. Esp. nice to look at, but not very practical for my needs.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, Collonil is a girl's best friend.  Although I have to say that I do not treat all of my bags. The pebbled leather of some just needs some spray now and then.
> 
> Thank you.
> I agree about the Bays. Esp. nice to look at, but not very practical for my needs.


Which Collonil product do you use?  There is cream, there is gel, I believe.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> Which Collonil product do you use?  There is cream, there is gel, I believe.


I use the gel and the spray.


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> I use the gel and the spray.



Got it! Thanks. [emoji106]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> As spring is around the corner I took some of my vegetable tanned leather bags out of their dustbags and gave them a dose of Collonil. Here they are waiting for some spray.
> View attachment 3629997



Better then a Skittles rainbow!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> As spring is around the corner I took some of my vegetable tanned leather bags out of their dustbags and gave them a dose of Collonil. Here they are waiting for some spray.
> View attachment 3629997


Hello, Lazy Bays
Are you adjusting to daylight?

Lovely collection!
Bree looking especially nice today.


Mariapia said:


> Wow !
> I love them all.
> Collonil is a girl's best friend around here.


It also repels stains from fried egg, sticky jam, coffee, vomit, wet grass/concrete & slobbery dog noses.


Murphy47 said:


> Better then a Skittles rainbow!!!!


Now craving yummy skittles candy...
---
Deciding which bag will accent construction site hard hat & shoes for walking uneven surfaces.
Probably whurlitzer bag. Or diesel tote.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Better then a Skittles rainbow!!!!


Aw. Thank you. 



remainsilly said:


> Hello, Lazy Bays
> Are you adjusting to daylight?
> 
> Lovely collection!
> Bree looking especially nice today.
> 
> It also repels stains from fried egg, sticky jam, coffee, vomit, wet grass/concrete & slobbery dog noses.
> 
> Now craving yummy skittles candy...
> ---
> Deciding which bag will accent construction site hard hat & shoes for walking uneven surfaces.
> Probably whurlitzer bag. Or diesel tote.


Ha! Yes. Lazy Bays is out of her dustbag since hugging Miss Choc. Adjusting to daylight is an absolut need before getting out. We even practiced carrying a bit. 

Construction site?! Out and about looking for adventures? The Campomaggi would work, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Good day even if it's cold and snowy. 
Oldest DD finished race 4 minutes faster than last year. 
Youngest DD came in third at competition. 
Sold another bag on the Bay. 
Tomorrow will rearrange closet and decide on "spring" bag. 
Rs, what was the decision on bag for construction sight?


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, Collonil is a girl's best friend.  Although I have to say that I do not treat all of my bags. The pebbled leather of some just needs some spray now and then.
> 
> Thank you.
> I agree about the Bays. Esp. nice to look at, but not very practical for my needs.



Ah.. sorry they don't work that well. I have a couple in my closet that do the same. But I just can't get rid of them.


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> I am afraid she does.
> 
> Well, having an empty and quiet mind is the highest to achieve goal at Buddhism I was told.  So it can't be a bad thing!



I know you're now probably on the plane, but I'm so excited for you and the girl! Don't forget to update here what she did when she find out. [emoji4] I like hearing about surprises and happy stories. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Good day even if it's cold and snowy.
> Oldest DD finished race 4 minutes faster than last year.
> Youngest DD came in third at competition.
> Sold another bag on the Bay.
> Tomorrow will rearrange closet and decide on "spring" bag.
> Rs, what was the decision on bag for construction sight?



Sounds like a good calm moment for you now. Have fun with the closet. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Sounds like a good calm moment for you now. Have fun with the closet. [emoji4]



Thanks!
Getting bored sittin around but not well enough to do much. Hopefully that will fill the gap.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Rs, what was the decision on bag for construction sight?


My site visit is early next week.
Ludmilla's campomaggi suggestion is good--usual adventure bag.
Leaning towards whurlitzer bag.
Must check weather forecast...
Still deciding.
---
Here it is! Bloom #3 opened!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My site visit is early next week.
> Ludmilla's campomaggi suggestion is good--usual adventure bag.
> Leaning towards whurlitzer bag.
> Must check weather forecast...
> Still deciding.
> ---
> Here it is! Bloom #3 opened!!!
> View attachment 3630768



WOW!!! 
Soooooo gorgeous.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> My site visit is early next week.
> Ludmilla's campomaggi suggestion is good--usual adventure bag.
> Leaning towards whurlitzer bag.
> Must check weather forecast...
> Still deciding.
> ---
> Here it is! Bloom #3 opened!!!
> View attachment 3630768


Wow how beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good day even if it's cold and snowy.
> Oldest DD finished race 4 minutes faster than last year.
> Youngest DD came in third at competition.
> Sold another bag on the Bay.
> Tomorrow will rearrange closet and decide on "spring" bag.
> Rs, what was the decision on bag for construction sight?


Being a couch potatoe I admire athletic people. Congrats to your DDs!
I am rearranging the closet, too. Lost the energy when everything was out of the wardrobe. Now there are clothes everywhere. 


vink said:


> Ah.. sorry they don't work that well. I have a couple in my closet that do the same. But I just can't get rid of them.


Hehehe. I learned to live with the fact that some of my bags are wardrobe ornaments, too. I am ok with it that I use them rarely/never. 


remainsilly said:


> My site visit is early next week.
> Ludmilla's campomaggi suggestion is good--usual adventure bag.
> Leaning towards whurlitzer bag.
> Must check weather forecast...
> Still deciding.
> ---
> Here it is! Bloom #3 opened!!!
> View attachment 3630768


Awww! So pretty! 
I love to be handsfree during adventures. Adventure = cross-body bag in my book. But, your Diesel tote saw quite some adventures already. You need to take what feels comfortable for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Speaking of adventure bags. I am having an appointment in the big city tomorrow and I have not decided about the bag yet. Torn between the Cuir (lightweight and cross-body) and Foulonnné (lightweight, dressier, but a tote that does not work perfectly with my winter coat). Also thought about the pink Picard, but I prefer bags with handles over hobos. I'd love to take Miss Choc , but she is too heavy to schlepp her around all day.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> Getting bored sittin around but not well enough to do much. Hopefully that will fill the gap.


Same here, Murphy....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Speaking of adventure bags. I am having an appointment in the big city tomorrow and I have not decided about the bag yet. Torn between the Cuir (lightweight and cross-body) and Foulonnné (lightweight, dressier, but a tote that does not work perfectly with my winter coat). Also thought about the pink Picard, but I prefer bags with handles over hobos. I'd love to take Miss Choc , but she is too heavy to schlepp her around all day.


I think the Cuir will be perfect, Ludmilla.
Weight is an important factor when you have to carry your bag all day.
You can't go wrong with it. It's fabulous too!


----------



## Mariapia

Rain is coming today..
So back to Longchamp..
My Clémentine Neo will be with me all day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think the Cuir will be perfect, Ludmilla.
> Weight is an important factor when you have to carry your bag all day.
> You can't go wrong with it. It's fabulous too!


Yes, I will probably take the Cuir. After all, I want to visit some shops tomorrow, too. So, I need a bag that is easy to carry around. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3631052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is coming today..
> So back to Longchamp..
> My Clémentine Neo will be with me all day.


This is such a happy colour. Brightens everything.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3631052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is coming today..
> So back to Longchamp..
> My Clémentine Neo will be with me all day.


What a great color!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Awww! So pretty!
> I *love to be handsfree during adventures.* Adventure = cross-body bag in my book. But, your Diesel tote saw quite some adventures already. *You need to take what feels comfortable for you. *


Oh yes! Diesel tote & I saved that bleeding child. With our stock of adhesive bandages.

Think your suggestions are good.
And boldface ideas point to cuir, for your own adventure.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3631052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rain is coming today..
> So back to Longchamp..
> My Clémentine Neo will be with me all day.


Another sunshine bag!
Love seeing these on island.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I will probably take the Cuir. After all, I want to visit some shops tomorrow, too. So, I need a bag that is easy to carry around.
> 
> This is such a happy colour. Brightens everything.


Wow! Shopping in the big city is a wonderful perspective!
I can't wait to hear about a lovely find.....


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for orchid love
Soooooo proud.
It's "stare of disbelief," every time see flowers. Then sheer joy.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh yes! Diesel tote & I saved that bleeding child. With our stock of adhesive bandages.
> 
> Think your suggestions are good.
> And boldface ideas point to cuir, for your own adventure.
> 
> Another sunshine bag!
> Love seeing these on island.





Mariapia said:


> Wow! Shopping in the big city is a wonderful perspective!
> I can't wait to hear about a lovely find.....


 Ahhh. The Cuir and I do not go along well, today. I keep on loading and unloading her with my stuff for tomorrow. None of my bags work. Panic alert.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhh. The Cuir and I do not go along well, today. I keep on loading and unloading her with my stuff for tomorrow. None of my bags work. Panic alert.



I hate those days [emoji35]
Walk away. Have hot tea. 
Talk sternly to bag closet. 
Hopefully they will behave.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I hate those days [emoji35]
> Walk away. Have hot tea.
> Talk sternly to bag closet.
> Hopefully they will behave.


Excellent idea.  I will brew the tea at once. And I am going to need a hot bath later.


----------



## Ludmilla

The Cuir is loaded and will stay this way.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3631285
> 
> The Cuir is loaded and will stay this way.



Navy is always and excellent choice. 
Did the tea help? 
Maybe take another cup into a nice hot bath.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3631285
> 
> The Cuir is loaded and will stay this way.


Perfect, Ludmilla. Problem solved! Now back to serious matters... tea and a hot bath!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Ludmilla. Problem solved! Now back to serious matters... tea and a hot bath!



Don't forget bubbles/salts [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Navy is always and excellent choice.
> Did the tea help?
> Maybe take another cup into a nice hot bath.





Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Ludmilla. Problem solved! Now back to serious matters... tea and a hot bath!


The water for the hot bath is heating right now.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The water for the hot bath is heating right now.



[emoji8]


----------



## millivanilli

Back again Didn't get what I intenionally wanted to buy (don't ask, please, you'd laugh so hard if you'd know).

In fact my daughter had NO clue. She thought I'd be kidding her until we really sat in the plane. Then she started shaking and crying as she was so happy.  I have no video about that. but I made tons of pictures and videos.

Managed to see everything I wanted to see ( -> vacation without dog) incl. the Mona Lisa (well, yes.. hmmm) and as a pretty surprise the ceiling of the Opera I never thought I'd be able to see as we arrived at closing time (there was something going on and they closed the opera at 1.30 p.m.). A very very very VERY nice french handyman let me in and led me into the lighting box- actually this was my part of crying. So unbelievable beautiful.

Will report and insert pictures tomorrow. This was my third time in France, second in Paris, first time I was forced to speak french. Amazing fact #1: they understood me and amazing fact #2: everybody was so patient with me, answering in French and repeating the words over and over and over again.  I found, of all European visits, the French the most kind and helpful ones. Can't count how often I was told that my bag was open or something like that.

Will tell you more tomorrow!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Back again Didn't get what I intenionally wanted to buy (don't ask, please, you'd laugh so hard if you'd know).
> 
> In fact my daughter had NO clue. She thought I'd be kidding her until we really sat in the plane. Then she started shaking and crying as she was so happy.  I have no video about that. but I made tons of pictures and videos.
> 
> Managed to see everything I wanted to see ( -> vacation without dog) incl. the Mona Lisa (well, yes.. hmmm) and as a pretty surprise the ceiling of the Opera I never thought I'd be able to see as we arrived at closing time (there was something going on and they closed the opera at 1.30 p.m.). A very very very VERY nice french handyman let me in and led me into the lighting box- actually this was my part of crying. So unbelievable beautiful.
> 
> Will report and insert pictures tomorrow. This was my third time in France, second in Paris, first time I was forced to speak french. Amazing fact #1: they understood me and amazing fact #2: everybody was so patient with me, answering in French and repeating the words over and over and over again.  I found, of all European visits, the French the most kind and helpful ones. Can't count how often I was told that my bag was open or something like that.
> 
> Will tell you more tomorrow!


Yayyy you sound like it was an awesome trip! I love your daughter's reaction priceless!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3631285
> 
> The Cuir is loaded and will stay this way.


Love!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Back again Didn't get what I intenionally wanted to buy (don't ask, please, you'd laugh so hard if you'd know).
> 
> In fact my daughter had NO clue. She thought I'd be kidding her until we really sat in the plane. Then she started shaking and crying as she was so happy.  I have no video about that. but I made tons of pictures and videos.
> 
> Managed to see everything I wanted to see ( -> vacation without dog) incl. the Mona Lisa (well, yes.. hmmm) and as a pretty surprise the ceiling of the Opera I never thought I'd be able to see as we arrived at closing time (there was something going on and they closed the opera at 1.30 p.m.). A very very very VERY nice french handyman let me in and led me into the lighting box- actually this was my part of crying. So unbelievable beautiful.
> 
> Will report and insert pictures tomorrow. This was my third time in France, second in Paris, first time I was forced to speak french. Amazing fact #1: they understood me and amazing fact #2: everybody was so patient with me, answering in French and repeating the words over and over and over again.  I found, of all European visits, the French the most kind and helpful ones. Can't count how often I was told that my bag was open or something like that.
> 
> Will tell you more tomorrow!


Sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Back again Didn't get what I intenionally wanted to buy (don't ask, please, you'd laugh so hard if you'd know).
> 
> In fact my daughter had NO clue. She thought I'd be kidding her until we really sat in the plane. Then she started shaking and crying as she was so happy.  I have no video about that. but I made tons of pictures and videos.
> 
> Managed to see everything I wanted to see ( -> vacation without dog) incl. the Mona Lisa (well, yes.. hmmm) and as a pretty surprise the ceiling of the Opera I never thought I'd be able to see as we arrived at closing time (there was something going on and they closed the opera at 1.30 p.m.). A very very very VERY nice french handyman let me in and led me into the lighting box- actually this was my part of crying. So unbelievable beautiful.
> 
> Will report and insert pictures tomorrow. This was my third time in France, second in Paris, first time I was forced to speak french. Amazing fact #1: they understood me and amazing fact #2: everybody was so patient with me, answering in French and repeating the words over and over and over again.  I found, of all European visits, the French the most kind and helpful ones. Can't count how often I was told that my bag was open or something like that.
> 
> Will tell you more tomorrow!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3631285
> 
> The Cuir is loaded and will stay this way.


Very professional look.
Navy is a winner this season.
Plus, maybe beach sand left to find--for calming memories.
Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!
---
Speaking of navy, new Alexander McQueen item found me:


Very interesting design--milagros, multi-eyed animals, mermaid. Skulls, of course.
"Underwater sea world" scarf, silk/modal, in navy/ivory
Full view:
http://n.nordstrommedia.com/imagegallery/store/product/Zoom/15/_100508395.jpg


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Very professional look.
> Navy is a winner this season.
> Plus, maybe beach sand left to find--for calming memories.
> Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!
> ---
> Speaking of navy, new Alexander McQueen item found me:
> View attachment 3631826
> 
> Very interesting design--milagros, multi-eyed animals, mermaid. Skulls, of course.
> "Underwater sea world" scarf, silk/modal, in navy/ivory
> Full view:
> http://n.nordstrommedia.com/imagegallery/store/product/Zoom/15/_100508395.jpg


Thank you! Already found a beach stone in her... 

Pretty scarf! Is there a moth in the upper right corner? Cannot find mermaids. But, I see a single arm.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty scarf! Is there a moth in the upper right corner? Cannot find mermaids. But, I see a single arm.


Your beach stone will be lucky charm.
How doing?
---
ThanksScarf is great fun.
Detail photos(can see carpet underneath):
follow green arrow to find mermaid(loving flame hand with coral(!?) & freaky rabbit)


1 of several burning death-skull moths


follow green arrow to find lungs(plus loving weird eye-wing bat)


---
Believe talismans are trendy, now.
Milagros facinate me.

Read fictional book about Mary--she needed break from being worshipped. So showed up in lady's house, near potted fig tree. Then ate lunch & stayed for a week.
Spent some time unpinning milagros from her clothes. Then wore blue coat with white sneakers.
Been awhile since read. Remember I found story enjoyable.
*by Diane Schoemperlen*
*Our Lady of the Lost and Found: A Novel of Mary, Faith, and Friendship*


----------



## Ludmilla

Doing fine, thank you.  Cuir and I are on our way back home.


As you see, there is something lurking in the back. Feel free to guess. 
I saw tons of great bags, but Mulberry store is gone.


----------



## Ludmilla

PS: @remainsilly your scarf is awesome!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Your beach stone will be lucky charm.
> How doing?
> ---
> ThanksScarf is great fun.
> Detail photos(can see carpet underneath):
> follow green arrow to find mermaid(loving flame hand with coral(!?) & freaky rabbit)
> View attachment 3632298
> 
> 1 of several burning death-skull moths
> View attachment 3632303
> 
> follow green arrow to find lungs(plus loving weird eye-wing bat)
> View attachment 3632306
> 
> ---
> Believe talismans are trendy, now.
> Milagros facinate me.
> 
> Read fictional book about Mary--she needed break from being worshipped. So showed up in lady's house, near potted fig tree. Then ate lunch & stayed for a week.
> Spent some time unpinning milagros from her clothes. Then wore blue coat with white sneakers.
> Been awhile since read. Remember I found story enjoyable.
> *by Diane Schoemperlen*
> *Our Lady of the Lost and Found: A Novel of Mary, Faith, and Friendship*



Love the scarf so unique!


----------



## Tomsmom

We're supposed to get hammered with snow here. Still in my cuir I love this bag.

In other news Dh gave up his armoire in our bedroom for my bags!  He's a good man ❤


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Doing fine, thank you.  Cuir and I are on our way back home.
> View attachment 3632331
> 
> As you see, there is something lurking in the back. Feel free to guess.
> I saw tons of great bags, but Mulberry store is gone.


What is in that big green shopping bag, Ludmilla?
Let me guess..
A new bag.  
A Longchamp?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> We're supposed to get hammered with snow here. Still in my cuir I love this bag.
> 
> In other news Dh gave up his armoire in our bedroom for my bags!  He's a good man ❤


I heard that NYC would get a lot of snow tonight.
Stay home, Tomsmom and keep safe...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> We're supposed to get hammered with snow here. Still in my cuir I love this bag.
> 
> In other news Dh gave up his armoire in our bedroom for my bags!  He's a good man ❤


Stay save during the snow! 
Hehehe. Yes. DH is s very good man indeed. 


Mariapia said:


> What is in that big green shopping bag, Ludmilla?
> Let me guess..
> A new bag.
> A Longchamp?


You know me too well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cuir. M size. Tan. The last one in this colour in the whole city. Had to have it. The SA was also very sweet. We chatted a bit about LC and what bags I have. Showed her a phote of my Balzane. She was totally in awe. Hehehe. That lady knew her business very well.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3632488
> 
> Cuir. M size. Tan. The last one in this colour in the whole city. Had to have it. The SA was also very sweet. We chatted a bit about LC and what bags I have. Showed her a phote of my Balzane. She was totally in awe. Hehehe. That lady knew her business very well.


I loooooooooove It! I am so happy you could get the last one in the city!
It was meant to be yours, Ludmilla!
I imagine you have already transferred everything into your new Cuir and will take it to work with joy and pride tomorrow.
Huge congrats on your new treasure!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3632488
> 
> Cuir. M size. Tan. The last one in this colour in the whole city. Had to have it. The SA was also very sweet. We chatted a bit about LC and what bags I have. Showed her a phote of my Balzane. She was totally in awe. Hehehe. That lady knew her business very well.


And the charm is so cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I loooooooooove It! I am so happy you could get the last one in the city!
> It was meant to be yours, Ludmilla!
> I imagine you have already transferred everything into your new Cuir and will take it to work with joy and pride tomorrow.
> Huge congrats on your new treasure!


Thank you so much, Mariapia! 
I fear, I am too tired for switching bags.  But, I will carry my new Cuir as soon as possible. The boutique had the bag somewhere packed away in the storage. They told me that the poor thing has to stay there until autumn, because it is not a summer colour.  Naturally, I had to take the poor thing with me. Too pretty for some storage room.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3632488
> 
> Cuir. M size. Tan. The last one in this colour in the whole city. Had to have it. The SA was also very sweet. We chatted a bit about LC and what bags I have. Showed her a phote of my Balzane. She was totally in awe. Hehehe. That lady knew her business very well.



Oooooh I love the tan, great color!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> And the charm is so cute!


Thank you. I had the charm for a while now. Bought it together with the squirrel charm for my Foulonné. It works perfect with the new Cuir.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oooooh I love the tan, great color!!


Thank you so much! Obviously, it will come back in autumn.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, Mariapia!
> I fear, I am too tired for switching bags.  But, I will carry my new Cuir as soon as possible. The boutique had the bag somewhere packed away in the storage. They told me that the poor thing has to stay there until autumn, because it is not a summer colour.  Naturally, I had to take the poor thing with me. Too pretty for some storage room.


Tan is great all year round, Ludmilla! 
The poor thing was just waiting to be taken to a loving home.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> As you see, there is something lurking in the back. Feel free to guess.
> I saw tons of great bags, but Mulberry store is gone.


Mulberry store is GONE?!
Wow. And they spent all that money, badly translating adverts into confused German.

My guess was, "something brown."
This is a lovely lc cuir. Great size, too.
Congratulations!

Omg, red fox is PERFECT charm for her!!!


Tomsmom said:


> In other news Dh gave up his armoire in our bedroom for my bags! He's a good man ❤


Curious to see photos of how you organize bags in armoire.
If comfortable sharing.
Very sweet hubby.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3632488
> 
> Cuir. M size. Tan. The last one in this colour in the whole city. Had to have it. The SA was also very sweet. We chatted a bit about LC and what bags I have. Showed her a phote of my Balzane. She was totally in awe. Hehehe. That lady knew her business very well.



A lovely addition to the brown rainbow!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3632488
> 
> Cuir. M size. Tan. The last one in this colour in the whole city. Had to have it. The SA was also very sweet. We chatted a bit about LC and what bags I have. Showed her a phote of my Balzane. She was totally in awe. Hehehe. That lady knew her business very well.



This is so pretty! Love the yummy leather on her!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3632488
> 
> Cuir. M size. Tan. The last one in this colour in the whole city. Had to have it. The SA was also very sweet. We chatted a bit about LC and what bags I have. Showed her a phote of my Balzane. She was totally in awe. Hehehe. That lady knew her business very well.


Congrats on this beauty!! Btw, I just noticed, it's another brown bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Tan is great all year round, Ludmilla!
> The poor thing was just waiting to be taken to a loving home.


Yes! In my book tan is an all year colour, too. 


remainsilly said:


> Mulberry store is GONE?!
> Wow. And they spent all that money, badly translating adverts into confused German.
> 
> My guess was, "something brown."
> This is a lovely lc cuir. Great size, too.
> Congratulations!
> 
> Omg, red fox is PERFECT charm for her!!!
> 
> Curious to see photos of how you organize bags in armoire.
> If comfortable sharing.
> Very sweet hubby.


Hm. Not sure if the Mulb store is gone forever or if it changing location. There was construction work going on at the department store. But the brand was not to be found on the poster that indicated the direction to other brands. Need to research.

Thanks for bag and fox love. 


Murphy47 said:


> A lovely addition to the brown rainbow!


Thank you, I am working hard on covering all shades of brown. 


vink said:


> This is so pretty! Love the yummy leather on her!


Thank you! I am always sold on the weight, too. Those bags weight close to nothing. 


msd_bags said:


> Congrats on this beauty!! Btw, I just noticed, it's another brown bag.


 Yes. I am a sucker for brown. I am always drawn to the brown bags browsing the store. Thank God there are thousand shades of brown.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! In my book tan is an all year colour, too.
> 
> Hm. Not sure if the Mulb store is gone forever or if it changing location. There was construction work going on at the department store. But the brand was not to be found on the poster that indicated the direction to other brands. Need to research.
> 
> Thanks for bag and fox love.
> 
> Thank you, I am working hard on covering all shades of brown.
> 
> Thank you! I am always sold on the weight, too. Those bags weight close to nothing.
> 
> Yes. I am a sucker for brown. I am always drawn to the brown bags browsing the store. Thank God there are thousand shades of brown.


Me too! Even on the Internet sites when you have to tick a colour box... Brown, brown, brown..


----------



## Murphy47

Ok, fine. I am jumping on the brown bandwagon. 
The gorgeous bags you ladies have been posting made me drool. 
Out running a few errands and came across the beauty. 
Ok, I lied. I have been stalking it since Christmas. 
Hanging in the back still all wrapped up. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Loaded it up. Cut the tags. Off for lunch with Mom.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, fine. I am jumping on the brown bandwagon.
> The gorgeous bags you ladies have been posting made me drool.
> Out running a few errands and came across the beauty.
> Ok, I lied. I have been stalking it since Christmas.
> Hanging in the back still all wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633082
> 
> Loaded it up. Cut the tags. Off for lunch with Mom.


Welcome to the club, Murphy!
Gorgeous find! 
Enjoy lunch with Mum!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, fine. I am jumping on the brown bandwagon.
> The gorgeous bags you ladies have been posting made me drool.
> Out running a few errands and came across the beauty.
> Ok, I lied. I have been stalking it since Christmas.
> Hanging in the back still all wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633082
> 
> Loaded it up. Cut the tags. Off for lunch with Mom.


Wow that is gorgeous ! Enjoy lunch


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, fine. I am jumping on the brown bandwagon.
> The gorgeous bags you ladies have been posting made me drool.
> Out running a few errands and came across the beauty.
> Ok, I lied. I have been stalking it since Christmas.
> Hanging in the back still all wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633082
> 
> Loaded it up. Cut the tags. Off for lunch with Mom.


Feisty design, great leather.
And brown.
We HAVE a winner!
Enjoy her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, fine. I am jumping on the brown bandwagon.
> The gorgeous bags you ladies have been posting made me drool.
> Out running a few errands and came across the beauty.
> Ok, I lied. I have been stalking it since Christmas.
> Hanging in the back still all wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633082
> 
> Loaded it up. Cut the tags. Off for lunch with Mom.


This is a beauty. And this specific shade of brown is utterly gorgeous! 
Have fun with Mum!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, fine. I am jumping on the brown bandwagon.
> The gorgeous bags you ladies have been posting made me drool.
> Out running a few errands and came across the beauty.
> Ok, I lied. I have been stalking it since Christmas.
> Hanging in the back still all wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633082
> 
> Loaded it up. Cut the tags. Off for lunch with Mom.



She has such a strong free-spirit. Have fun carrying her! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This is a beauty. *And this specific shade of brown is utterly gorgeous! *
> Have fun with Mum!


ALL brown.
ALL brown bags are gorgeous.
Say it with me... Stay true.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> ALL brown.
> ALL brown bags are gorgeous.
> Say it with me... Stay true.


 
I agree!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> ALL brown.
> ALL brown bags are gorgeous.
> Say it with me... Stay true.



 Ok, you got me. ALL brown bags are gorgeous.


----------



## vink

Ha ha. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I do have my favorite shade though, but I'll amen to that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Ha ha. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I do have my favorite shade though, but I'll amen to that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


I have favorite shades, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

"My" armoire full of bags 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It's not the neatest but a lot better than my closet which is taken up by all my shoes.


----------



## Murphy47

Looks fab. 
Bet it smells even better


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> "My" armoire full of bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633449
> 
> It's not the neatest but a lot better than my closet which is taken up by all my shoes.


Wow!
Is that cedar wood?
How nice.
Thanks for sharing. Great storage!
-----
Today's brown bag--still mulberry bayswater tote, oak nvt.


And it's talisman day!
With Alexander McQueen underwater scarf.
Plus evil eye bracelet(bought in Greece, near Delphi).


----------



## ElainePG

Murphy47 said:


> Ok, fine. I am jumping on the brown bandwagon.
> The gorgeous bags you ladies have been posting made me drool.
> Out running a few errands and came across the beauty.
> Ok, I lied. I have been stalking it since Christmas.
> Hanging in the back still all wrapped up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633082
> 
> Loaded it up. Cut the tags. Off for lunch with Mom.


That fringe is so much fun, Murphy! Reminds me of my grad school days!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Wow!
> Is that cedar wood?
> How nice.
> Thanks for sharing. Great storage!
> -----
> Today's brown bag--still mulberry bayswater tote, oak nvt.
> View attachment 3633520
> 
> And it's talisman day!
> With Alexander McQueen underwater scarf.
> Plus evil eye bracelet(bought in Greece, near Delphi).


The bracelet was the first thing that caught my eye. Love that you bought it in Greece. Straight from the Delphic Oracle to you... it definitely has power!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> "My" armoire full of bags
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3633449
> 
> It's not the neatest but a lot better than my closet which is taken up by all my shoes.


Oooooh! Lovely armoire! And I bet the bags are even lovelier!


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly - I am seconding Elaine. Your bracelet probably has power!


----------



## Ludmilla

Using one of my neglected bags today...


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly - I am seconding Elaine. Your bracelet probably has power!




It is a Nazar bracelet and has the power to protect the person who is wearing it against the evil eye. Till now people in Turkey and Greece and anywhere else do believe, that people with light blue eyes can give you an Evil Eye which condems you to live in ... (fill anything in- bad luck., sickness... ). Originally from Arabic countries imported to those countries that were under Turkish influences, thoses eyes of Fatima or Nazar bracelet or in German blue eye or in Greece Apotropaic - symbols * can be found literally everywhere. Mostly in cars, in the streets, on child carrieres. It is said that if a person gives you an evil eye, the nazar will reflect that harm back.


* like literally everywhere:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apotropaic_magic#/media/File:Nazar_boncuğu_tailfin.jpg

 Sometimes the nazar is combined with the hand of the Fatima, then it is called Hamsa:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/WPVA-khamsa.svg



So it has power.

Pics of the journey coming, promised.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> It is a Nazar bracelet and has the power to protect the person who is wearing it against the evil eye. Till now people in Turkey and Greece and anywhere else do believe, that people with light blue eyes can give you an Evil Eye which condems you to live in ... (fill anything in- bad luck., sickness... ). Originally from Arabic countries imported to those countries that were under Turkish influences, thoses eyes of Fatima or Nazar bracelet or in German blue eye or in Greece Apotropaic - symbols * can be found literally everywhere. Mostly in cars, in the streets, on child carrieres. It is said that if a person gives you an evil eye, the nazar will reflect that harm back.
> 
> 
> * like literally everywhere:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apotropaic_magic#/media/File:Nazar_boncuğu_tailfin.jpg
> 
> Sometimes the nazar is combined with the hand of the Fatima, then it is called Hamsa:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/WPVA-khamsa.svg
> 
> 
> 
> So it has power.
> 
> Pics of the journey coming, promised.


I had an Evil Eye pendant... I lost the eye.. I should have superglued it...


----------



## vink

millivanilli said:


> It is a Nazar bracelet and has the power to protect the person who is wearing it against the evil eye. Till now people in Turkey and Greece and anywhere else do believe, that people with light blue eyes can give you an Evil Eye which condems you to live in ... (fill anything in- bad luck., sickness... ). Originally from Arabic countries imported to those countries that were under Turkish influences, thoses eyes of Fatima or Nazar bracelet or in German blue eye or in Greece Apotropaic - symbols * can be found literally everywhere. Mostly in cars, in the streets, on child carrieres. It is said that if a person gives you an evil eye, the nazar will reflect that harm back.
> 
> 
> * like literally everywhere:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apotropaic_magic#/media/File:Nazar_boncuğu_tailfin.jpg
> 
> Sometimes the nazar is combined with the hand of the Fatima, then it is called Hamsa:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/WPVA-khamsa.svg
> 
> 
> 
> So it has power.
> 
> Pics of the journey coming, promised.



I see. This is why. I went to Turkey years ago and there were this eyes everywhere. The local guide just said it'll help protect you from bad luck, but that's all he said. I didn't bother to look into it further. Thank you very much. I learn one more thing today. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using one of my neglected bags today...
> View attachment 3633990


Why on earth is your lovely Bree neglected, Ludmilla?


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bracelet love, all
Greece was another of my, "solo with 1 carry-on suitcase" trips.
Amazing.


ElainePG said:


> The bracelet was the first thing that caught my eye. Love that you bought it in Greece. Straight from the Delphic Oracle to you... it definitely has power!


Thanks.
Was given glass version--shown with komboloi in photo.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/share-your-favorite-travel-souvenirs.932017/#post-29717694"]Share Your Favorite Travel Souvenirs[/URL]


Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly - I am seconding Elaine. Your bracelet probably has power!


Have traveled for years with evil eye keyringbon suitcase.
So far, so good.
Lots of kind help & free snacks along the way.


Ludmilla said:


> Using one of my neglected bags today...
> View attachment 3633990


Sigh. That leather & easy design...


millivanilli said:


> It is a Nazar bracelet and has the power to protect the person who is wearing it against the evil eye. Till now people in Turkey and Greece and anywhere else do believe, that people with light blue eyes can give you an Evil Eye which condems you to live in ... (fill anything in- bad luck., sickness... ). Originally from Arabic countries imported to those countries that were under Turkish influences, thoses eyes of Fatima or Nazar bracelet or in German blue eye or in Greece Apotropaic - symbols * can be found literally everywhere. Mostly in cars, in the streets, on child carrieres. It is said that if a person gives you an evil eye, the nazar will reflect that harm back.
> 
> 
> * like literally everywhere:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apotropaic_magic#/media/File:Nazar_boncuğu_tailfin.jpg
> 
> Sometimes the nazar is combined with the hand of the Fatima, then it is called Hamsa:
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/c/cd/WPVA-khamsa.svg
> 
> 
> 
> So it has power.
> 
> Pics of the journey coming, promised.


Thanks for cool information!


vink said:


> I see. This is why. I went to Turkey years ago and there were this eyes everywhere. The local guide just said it'll help protect you from bad luck, but that's all he said. I didn't bother to look into it further. Thank you very much. I learn one more thing today. [emoji4]


When toured Greek museum, saw tile mosaic of "blue-eyed" woman.
Was told modeled after European invaders/visitors.
And, somehow, evil eye protection twisted & curved from those strange-colored foreign eyes.
Fits well with millivanilli's thoughts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Why on earth is your lovely Bree neglected, Ludmilla?


Because I have too many other bags that want to be used. 



remainsilly said:


> Sigh. That leather & easy design...


Thank you!

Hehehehe. My dark eyes can give evil stares that make all the blue ones look pale against.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. My dark eyes can give evil stares that make all the blue ones look pale against


All dark eyes are adorable.
Some have "buy me a new toy" magic.


Note to self: mop dirty floor.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Because I have too many other bags that want to be used.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Hehehehe. My dark eyes can give evil stares that make all the blue ones look pale against.


Of course!
We are in the same boat....
Funny thing is as we can't stop looking at... and buying new bags, , lots of our beauties rarely see the light of day. 
Life is really complicated.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> All dark eyes are adorable.
> Some have "buy me a new toy" magic.
> View attachment 3634252
> 
> Note to self: mop dirty floor.



OMG! I'd do anything for that eyes, too. [emoji5]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> All dark eyes are adorable.
> Some have "buy me a new toy" magic.
> View attachment 3634252
> 
> Note to self: mop dirty floor.


Soooooo cute!


Mariapia said:


> Of course!
> We are in the same boat....
> Funny thing is as we can't stop looking at... and buying new bags, , lots of our beauties rarely see the light of day.
> Life is really complicated.



I want to do the 1 bag each week rotating rule again. 


vink said:


> OMG! I'd do anything for that eyes, too. [emoji5]


Absolutey!


----------



## remainsilly

Lessons for today:
1) Ask random strangers(women, preferably) about your clearance rack shoe choices--brutal honesty CAN be GOOD.

2) Carnivals appear without warning

3) Never trust a food truck calling itself, "damn good grub."

4) WHEN you find perfect Dirk Gently type leather jacket, it WILL be damaged. This is life's irony.

5) Tell irony to f*** off, ask for discount, fix jacket, then prance around as a holistic detective.(oh yes, I did)

6) Money spent on books is, "education expenses." Even when buying sci-fi fantasy trash or steampunk mystery novels. Because reading is brain food.

7) Any constantly-popping-up tpf advert causes me to hate the company being advertised. And avoid shopping it with mean fervor. You're outta luck, net-a-porter, sorry. Next!
-----
Today's style: zombie steampunk
(diesel reboot tote & converse sneaks)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Lessons for today:
> 1) Ask random strangers(women, preferably) about your clearance rack shoe choices--brutal honesty CAN be GOOD.
> 
> 2) Carnivals appear without warning
> 
> 3) Never trust a food truck calling itself, "damn good grub."
> 
> 4) WHEN you find perfect Dirk Gently type leather jacket, it WILL be damaged. This is life's irony.
> 
> 5) Tell irony to f*** off, ask for discount, fix jacket, then prance around as a holistic detective.(oh yes, I did)
> 
> 6) Money spent on books is, "education expenses." Even when buying sci-fi fantasy trash or steampunk mystery novels. Because reading is brain food.
> 
> 7) Any constantly-popping-up tpf advert causes me to hate the company being advertised. And avoid shopping it with mean fervor. You're outta luck, net-a-porter, sorry. Next!
> -----
> Today's style: zombie steampunk
> (diesel reboot tote & converse sneaks)
> View attachment 3634662



An excellent combo my friend. Love the kicks.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Lessons for today:
> 1) Ask random strangers(women, preferably) about your clearance rack shoe choices--brutal honesty CAN be GOOD.
> 
> 2) Carnivals appear without warning
> 
> 3) Never trust a food truck calling itself, "damn good grub."
> 
> 4) WHEN you find perfect Dirk Gently type leather jacket, it WILL be damaged. This is life's irony.
> 
> 5) Tell irony to f*** off, ask for discount, fix jacket, then prance around as a holistic detective.(oh yes, I did)
> 
> 6) Money spent on books is, "education expenses." Even when buying sci-fi fantasy trash or steampunk mystery novels. Because reading is brain food.
> 
> 7) Any constantly-popping-up tpf advert causes me to hate the company being advertised. And avoid shopping it with mean fervor. You're outta luck, net-a-porter, sorry. Next!
> -----
> Today's style: zombie steampunk
> (diesel reboot tote & converse sneaks)
> View attachment 3634662



Awesome getup! And I'm interested in the book. How is it?


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Lessons for today:
> 1) Ask random strangers(women, preferably) about your clearance rack shoe choices--brutal honesty CAN be GOOD.
> 
> 2) Carnivals appear without warning
> 
> 3) Never trust a food truck calling itself, "damn good grub."
> 
> 4) WHEN you find perfect Dirk Gently type leather jacket, it WILL be damaged. This is life's irony.
> 
> 5) Tell irony to f*** off, ask for discount, fix jacket, then prance around as a holistic detective.(oh yes, I did)
> 
> 6) Money spent on books is, "education expenses." Even when buying sci-fi fantasy trash or steampunk mystery novels. Because reading is brain food.
> 
> 7) Any constantly-popping-up tpf advert causes me to hate the company being advertised. And avoid shopping it with mean fervor. You're outta luck, net-a-porter, sorry. Next!
> -----
> Today's style: zombie steampunk
> (diesel reboot tote & converse sneaks)
> View attachment 3634662



Love the bag and I totally laughed at #1.  I'm known to ask random strangers all sorts of opinions when I'm shopping alone.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Awesome getup! And I'm interested in the book. How is it?


Thanks
Just bought--is 2nd in series.
1st book = 
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51ai-ncxY-L.jpg
If you enjoy sarcasm, dry/dark humor, freaks & digging for hidden references/gems beneath author's chosen wording--absolutely read!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Just bought--is 2nd in series.
> 1st book =
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/51ai-ncxY-L.jpg
> If you enjoy sarcasm, dry/dark humor, freaks & digging for hidden references/gems beneath author's chosen wording--absolutely read!



Sounds good to me! I'll check it out.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Lessons for today:
> 1) Ask random strangers(women, preferably) about your clearance rack shoe choices--brutal honesty CAN be GOOD.
> 
> 2) Carnivals appear without warning
> 
> 3) Never trust a food truck calling itself, "damn good grub."
> 
> 4) WHEN you find perfect Dirk Gently type leather jacket, it WILL be damaged. This is life's irony.
> 
> 5) Tell irony to f*** off, ask for discount, fix jacket, then prance around as a holistic detective.(oh yes, I did)
> 
> 6) Money spent on books is, "education expenses." Even when buying sci-fi fantasy trash or steampunk mystery novels. Because reading is brain food.
> 
> 7) Any constantly-popping-up tpf advert causes me to hate the company being advertised. And avoid shopping it with mean fervor. You're outta luck, net-a-porter, sorry. Next!
> -----
> Today's style: zombie steampunk
> (diesel reboot tote & converse sneaks)
> View attachment 3634662


Terrific look. Sneakers especially.
Would love to see the Dirk Gently holistic detective jacket!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag and I totally laughed at #1.  I'm known to ask random strangers all sorts of opinions when I'm shopping alone.


Me too, Tomsmom. When shopping alone, which happens all the time, I often ask total strangers for advice...
SAs are necessarily biased aren't they?


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies! Here is my strap!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Lessons for today:
> 1) Ask random strangers(women, preferably) about your clearance rack shoe choices--brutal honesty CAN be GOOD.
> 
> 2) Carnivals appear without warning
> 
> 3) Never trust a food truck calling itself, "damn good grub."
> 
> 4) WHEN you find perfect Dirk Gently type leather jacket, it WILL be damaged. This is life's irony.
> 
> 5) Tell irony to f*** off, ask for discount, fix jacket, then prance around as a holistic detective.(oh yes, I did)
> 
> 6) Money spent on books is, "education expenses." Even when buying sci-fi fantasy trash or steampunk mystery novels. Because reading is brain food.
> 
> 7) Any constantly-popping-up tpf advert causes me to hate the company being advertised. And avoid shopping it with mean fervor. You're outta luck, net-a-porter, sorry. Next!
> -----
> Today's style: zombie steampunk
> (diesel reboot tote & converse sneaks)
> View attachment 3634662


Great style! Love seeing your Diesel tote out and about. Hehehehe. And it works so well with your new steampunk book. 
Also - I have to say, I just love your "Lessons for today". And I totally see money spent on books as "education expenses", too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3635074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies! Here is my strap!



Yay! And it looks so lovely together with the bears. We need to see it on one of your pretty bags, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am still using my Bree. Dear mother told me yesterday (in her most charming way) that she likes bags like this a lot and much better than my usual "huge" bags. Good grief. All of my bags are medium size. And when you are taking a bag to work it has to have a certain size...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3635106
> 
> 
> I am still using my Bree. Dear mother told me yesterday (in her most charming way) that she likes bag like this a lot and much better than my usual "huge" bags. Good grief. All of my bags are medium size. And when you are taking a bag to work it has to have a certain size...


Mothers! They are used to small bags, never carry much. So everything medium or huge is just too much.
I wish I could carry smaller bags ( my osteopath rolls his eyes when he sees me coming....) but it's impossible.
Once he asked me what Louis Vuitton bag he could offer his wife...He said that it had to be.... small.
Something like 20 cm long. The Eva should fit the bill, I said.
When I saw him a few weeks later he said that he had finally changed his mind. 
He had been to the LV store and rushed out, empty ended, when the SA told him about the price....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Mothers! They are used to small bags, never carry much. So everything medium or huge is just too much.
> I wish I could carry smaller bags ( my osteopath rolls his eyes when he sees me coming....) but it's impossible.
> Once he asked me what Louis Vuitton bag he could offer his wife...He said that it had to be.... small.
> Something like 20 cm long. The Eva should fit the bill, I said.
> When I saw him a few weeks later he said that he had finally changed his mind.
> He had been to the LV store and rushed out, empty ended, when the SA told him about the price....


You are right. She never went to work, so she did not need a bigger bag to luggage her stuff around!
Hehehehe. You osteopath is doing better than I do. I am not able to set a foot into a LV store. I feel so out of place there.


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Terrific look. Sneakers especially.
> Would love to see the Dirk Gently holistic detective jacket!


Thanks
Some work to fix jacket.
Black/green substance dripped down 1 sleeve, onto collar & bottom hem.
Leather dry, with lighter patches & creases.
Oddly, buckles still wrapped in protective paper.

Being islander, wanted 70% off for damages.
No returns allowed.
Fair enough.

End result--Antonio Melani's charlotte quilted jacket.
Cognac leather.


front--lookie, no black/green spots!


back--creases & tones blended

Lewis Leathers £825 custom horsehide, it isn't.
http://www.famous-jackets.co.uk/ima...s_Holistic_Brotzman_Yellow_Jacket-700x700.jpg
But, as Dirk says, "Everything is connected. Nothing is also connected."

Appreciate being able to share.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3635074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies! Here is my strap!


Such gorgeous work!
I will say it...nicer than Fendi straps seen.
Congrats!
Yes, model on bag--


Ludmilla said:


> Great style! Love seeing your Diesel tote out and about. Hehehehe. And it works so well with your new steampunk book.
> Also - I have to say, I just love your "Lessons for today". And I totally see money spent on books as "education expenses", too.


Thanks
Diesel is easy to use. When filling with book purchases. 


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3635106
> 
> 
> I am still using my Bree. Dear mother told me yesterday (in her most charming way) that she likes bag like this a lot and much better than my usual "huge" bags. Good grief. All of my bags are medium size. And when you are taking a bag to work it has to have a certain size...


Omg, she tried for postina.
Failed.
Now wants the bree!

Mothers cannot say what they mean.
A fault develops in wiring, after worrying through child's formative years.


Mariapia said:


> Mothers! They are used to small bags, never carry much. So everything medium or huge is just too much.
> I wish I could carry smaller bags ( my osteopath rolls his eyes when he sees me coming....) but it's impossible.
> Once he asked me what Louis Vuitton bag he could offer his wife...He said that it had to be.... small.
> Something like 20 cm long. The Eva should fit the bill, I said.
> When I saw him a few weeks later he said that he had finally changed his mind.
> He had been to the LV store and rushed out, empty ended, when the SA told him about the price....


I remember smacking hermes bag into doorframe. Doing my wild arm thing.
And look of horror, mixed with trying not to say anything, on Man's face.Since he bought bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3635074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies! Here is my strap!



Love it [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
The bears do a wonderful job of presenting, rather like Vanna White.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Mothers! They are used to small bags, never carry much. So everything medium or huge is just too much.
> I wish I could carry smaller bags ( my osteopath rolls his eyes when he sees me coming....) but it's impossible.
> Once he asked me what Louis Vuitton bag he could offer his wife...He said that it had to be.... small.
> Something like 20 cm long. The Eva should fit the bill, I said.
> When I saw him a few weeks later he said that he had finally changed his mind.
> He had been to the LV store and rushed out, empty ended, when the SA told him about the price....



Scaredy cat. Doctors should have a stinger stomach [emoji14]
My mom was a "working gal". She STILL carries her life in her bag. Last time we were at the beach, she found some sunblock: from 2001. 
I made here clean it out then and there, but stuff has crept back in. 
Don't know how she carries it.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Some work to fix jacket.
> Black/green substance dripped down 1 sleeve, onto collar & bottom hem.
> Leather dry, with lighter patches & creases.
> Oddly, buckles still wrapped in protective paper.
> 
> Being islander, wanted 70% off for damages.
> No returns allowed.
> Fair enough.
> 
> End result--Antonio Melani's charlotte quilted jacket.
> Cognac leather.
> View attachment 3635150
> 
> front--lookie, no black/green spots!
> View attachment 3635151
> 
> back--creases & tones blended
> 
> Lewis Leathers £825 custom horsehide, it isn't.
> http://www.famous-jackets.co.uk/ima...s_Holistic_Brotzman_Yellow_Jacket-700x700.jpg
> But, as Dirk says, "Everything is connected. Nothing is also connected."
> 
> Appreciate being able to share.
> 
> Such gorgeous work!
> I will say it...nicer than Fendi straps seen.
> Congrats!
> Yes, model on bag--
> Thanks
> Diesel is easy to use. When filling with book purchases.
> 
> Omg, she tried for postina.
> Failed.
> Now wants the bree!
> 
> Mothers cannot say what they mean.
> A fault develops in wiring, after worrying through child's formative years.
> 
> I remember smacking hermes bag into doorframe. Doing my wild arm thing.
> And look of horror, mixed with trying not to say anything, on Man's face.Since he bought bag.


Loooooove your leather jacket! Such a great find! 
Hmmmmmm. I did not realise that this could have been an attempt to sneak away my bag....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Some work to fix jacket.
> Black/green substance dripped down 1 sleeve, onto collar & bottom hem.
> Leather dry, with lighter patches & creases.
> Oddly, buckles still wrapped in protective paper.
> 
> Being islander, wanted 70% off for damages.
> No returns allowed.
> Fair enough.
> 
> End result--Antonio Melani's charlotte quilted jacket.
> Cognac leather.
> View attachment 3635150
> 
> front--lookie, no black/green spots!
> View attachment 3635151
> 
> back--creases & tones blended
> 
> Lewis Leathers £825 custom horsehide, it isn't.
> http://www.famous-jackets.co.uk/ima...s_Holistic_Brotzman_Yellow_Jacket-700x700.jpg
> But, as Dirk says, "Everything is connected. Nothing is also connected."
> 
> Appreciate being able to share.
> 
> Such gorgeous work!
> I will say it...nicer than Fendi straps seen.
> Congrats!
> Yes, model on bag--
> 
> Thanks
> Diesel is easy to use. When filling with book purchases.
> 
> Omg, she tried for postina.
> Failed.
> Now wants the bree!
> 
> Mothers cannot say what they mean.
> A fault develops in wiring, after worrying through child's formative years.
> 
> I remember smacking hermes bag into doorframe. Doing my wild arm thing.
> And look of horror, mixed with trying not to say anything, on Man's face.Since he bought bag.



Glad he kept his cool


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Scaredy cat. Doctors should have a stinger stomach [emoji14]
> My mom was a "working gal". She STILL carries her life in her bag. Last time we were at the beach, she found some sunblock: from 2001.
> I made here clean it out then and there, but stuff has crept back in.
> Don't know how she carries it.


Hehehehe. You can find some amazing stuff in bags, too.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Some work to fix jacket.
> Black/green substance dripped down 1 sleeve, onto collar & bottom hem.
> Leather dry, with lighter patches & creases.
> Oddly, buckles still wrapped in protective paper.
> 
> Being islander, wanted 70% off for damages.
> No returns allowed.
> Fair enough.
> 
> End result--Antonio Melani's charlotte quilted jacket.
> Cognac leather.
> View attachment 3635150
> 
> front--lookie, no black/green spots!
> View attachment 3635151
> 
> back--creases & tones blended
> 
> Lewis Leathers £825 custom horsehide, it isn't.
> http://www.famous-jackets.co.uk/ima...s_Holistic_Brotzman_Yellow_Jacket-700x700.jpg
> But, as Dirk says, "Everything is connected. Nothing is also connected."
> 
> Appreciate being able to share.
> 
> Such gorgeous work!
> I will say it...nicer than Fendi straps seen.
> Congrats!
> Yes, model on bag--
> 
> Thanks
> Diesel is easy to use. When filling with book purchases.
> 
> Omg, she tried for postina.
> Failed.
> Now wants the bree!
> 
> Mothers cannot say what they mean.
> A fault develops in wiring, after worrying through child's formative years.
> 
> I remember smacking hermes bag into doorframe. Doing my wild arm thing.
> And look of horror, mixed with trying not to say anything, on Man's face.Since he bought bag.


What a gorgeous jacket! 
In my favourite colour...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. You can find some amazing stuff in bags, too.


That's what bags are for...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3635074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies! Here is my strap!


That came out so so nice!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That came out so so nice!!!


Thank you Tomsmom!
The lady, who also makes bags, told me she was going to make the same strap for the bag she makes!
I am going to ask for royalties...


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for jacket love, all


Murphy47 said:


> Glad he kept his cool


Is a necessary skill. When living with my chaos.
---
Construction site tour day--
with baseballism whurlitzer bag & sturdy rockport shoes:


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for jacket love, all
> 
> Is a necessary skill. When living with my chaos.
> ---
> Construction site tour day--
> with baseballism whurlitzer bag & sturdy rockport shoes:
> View attachment 3635739



Why all the construction tours?  Are you building?


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Why all the construction tours?  Are you building?


No.
Just the 1 tour--was delayed.
Was invited to see specific project, in-progress.
Because had interest.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for jacket love, all
> 
> Is a necessary skill. When living with my chaos.
> ---
> Construction site tour day--
> with baseballism whurlitzer bag & sturdy rockport shoes:
> View attachment 3635739


Great look for visiting a construction site!
Did you use this baseballism bag for the first time?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Great look for visiting a construction site!
> Did you use this baseballism bag for the first time?


Thanks. Was fun visit. 
1st used bag here:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-792#post-31074376"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
Spent few days carrying. Finding best way to attach charms.
(have not worn new baseballism *tote*, yet--awaiting wallet's arrival)

Is quite neat, fits close to body, soft, less weight.
Love big outer pocket & 2-side zipper.
Will be great at baseball games, imo.

Light color worries me--but several layers of collonil waterstop & hoping for best.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. Was fun visit.
> 1st used bag here:
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> Spent few days carrying. Finding best way to attach charms.
> (have not worn new baseballism *tote*, yet--awaiting wallet's arrival)
> 
> Is quite neat, fits close to body, soft, less weight.
> Love big outer pocket & 2-side zipper.
> Will be great at baseball games, imo.
> 
> Light color worries me--but several layers of collonil waterstop & hoping for best.


Great bag and we are happy to see the bag is going to the construction site too.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all

Happy St. Patrick's Day!
Movie o' choice--_The_ _Boondock Saints _(1999).
Here is opening scene:


----------



## Murphy47

Erin Go Braugh [emoji482][emoji256]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I'm not Irish but I'll happydancingly join the celebrations listening even more obsessively to these Éire's finest- Two Door Cinema Club:





I could choose any of their songs, great great band. And yes, they did "lend" me my nick name 

Lucky thing one is never too old for really good music!


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm not Irish but I'll happydancingly join the celebrations listening even more obsessively to these Éire's finest- Two Door Cinema Club:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could choose any of their songs, great great band. And yes, they did "lend" me my nick name
> 
> Lucky thing one is never too old for really good music!




Everyone's Irish today.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Some work to fix jacket.
> Black/green substance dripped down 1 sleeve, onto collar & bottom hem.
> Leather dry, with lighter patches & creases.
> Oddly, buckles still wrapped in protective paper.
> 
> Being islander, wanted 70% off for damages.
> No returns allowed.
> Fair enough.
> 
> End result--Antonio Melani's charlotte quilted jacket.
> Cognac leather.
> View attachment 3635150
> 
> front--lookie, no black/green spots!
> View attachment 3635151
> 
> back--creases & tones blended
> 
> Lewis Leathers £825 custom horsehide, it isn't.
> http://www.famous-jackets.co.uk/ima...s_Holistic_Brotzman_Yellow_Jacket-700x700.jpg
> But, as Dirk says, "Everything is connected. Nothing is also connected."
> 
> Appreciate being able to share.
> 
> Such gorgeous work!
> I will say it...nicer than Fendi straps seen.
> Congrats!
> Yes, model on bag--
> 
> Thanks
> Diesel is easy to use. When filling with book purchases.
> 
> Omg, she tried for postina.
> Failed.
> Now wants the bree!
> 
> Mothers cannot say what they mean.
> A fault develops in wiring, after worrying through child's formative years.
> 
> I remember smacking hermes bag into doorframe. Doing my wild arm thing.
> And look of horror, mixed with trying not to say anything, on Man's face.Since he bought bag.


Yummy jacket. Well done!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies.

I finally took a photo of my Valentino with its new strap.
It's a little low on my hip. What do you think?


----------



## Ludmilla

Double post.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is raining cats and dogs today, so I took my Le Pliage (and my St. Patrick scarf) out to purchase a birthday gift for my niece.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3637440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I finally took a photo of my Valentino with its new strap.
> It's a little low on my hip. What do you think?



Is it adjustable?


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3637440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I finally took a photo of my Valentino with its new strap.
> It's a little low on my hip. What do you think?



It does hang low on you, but I think it look nice. Does it bother you?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3637447
> 
> It is raining cats and dogs today, so I took my Le Pliage (and my St. Patrick scarf) out to purchase a birthday gift for my niece.


Nice, Ludmilla! 
As usual!
Enjoy your shopping in spite of the pouring rain.
And tell us what you bought...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Is it adjustable?


No, because of the flowers....
I am going to wait a little....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, because of the flowers....
> I am going to wait a little....



Makes sense. Sometimes it's hard to judge ahead of time. 
Love the flowers.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> It does hang low on you, but I think it look nice. Does it bother you?


I don't know if it bothers me, Vink....
I am going out right now...trying to spot ladies carrying crossbody bags..


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I don't know if it bothers me, Vink....
> I am going out right now...trying to spot ladies carrying crossbody bags..



Then give it a try.  You may like it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3637440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I finally took a photo of my Valentino with its new strap.
> It's a little low on my hip. What do you think?


Hmmm. First there were two of the same posts about your bag... Now they are gone. Strange....

Ok, I try again.

I think it hangs low, but not too low. It looks rather cool imo. You should give bag and strap a spin and see if and how it works out. They look lovely together. 
And I adore your iPad case!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nice, Ludmilla!
> As usual!
> Enjoy your shopping in spite of the pouring rain.
> And tell us what you bought...


Nothing special. Just a voucher for the local bookstore.
Thank you for the bag love.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3637440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I finally took a photo of my Valentino with its new strap.
> It's a little low on my hip. What do you think?


Looks great. Leather garden across your shoulder.
Bit low, imo.
Some crossbodies, I wear lower. Depends how bag opens. And if still can walk okay.

Suggest pinch in strap at top. To lift bag.
See how works for you.

Good to walk & experiment on other bags, before adjusting strap length.
Have fun!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3637447
> 
> It is raining cats and dogs today, so I took my Le Pliage (and my St. Patrick scarf) out to purchase a birthday gift for my niece.


Aha! Sneaky shoe in photo.
All great together.
Scarf very refreshing colors, crisp against bag. Nice contrast.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Looks great. Leather garden across your shoulder.
> Bit low, imo.
> Some crossbodies, I wear lower. Depends how bag opens. And if still can walk okay.
> 
> Suggest pinch in strap at top. To lift bag.
> See how works for you.
> 
> Good to walk & experiment on other bags, before adjusting strap length.
> Have fun!
> 
> Aha! Sneaky shoe in photo.
> All great together.
> Scarf very refreshing colors, crisp against bag. Nice contrast.


Thank you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3637440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies.
> 
> I finally took a photo of my Valentino with its new strap.
> It's a little low on my hip. What do you think?


It does look a bit low but I like crossbodies that are a bit lower. I love the way the strap looks on you and the bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Still in my happy yellow cuir


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. First there were two of the same posts about your bag... Now they are gone. Strange....
> 
> Ok, I try again.
> 
> I think it hangs low, but not too low. It looks rather cool imo. You should give bag and strap a spin and see if and how it works out. They look lovely together.
> And I adore your iPad case!


Thank you, Ludmilla!  
I went out this morning and met a few ladies carrying cross bodies. 
The older ladies going grocery shopping wore theirs ... close to the waist.
The younger ones wore their bags much lower. 
But I don't think they were as low as mine.
I am going to wait a little, try the strap on other bags first before asking the lady to shorten it..


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3637689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in my happy yellow cuir


Gorgeous Cuir, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nothing special. Just a voucher for the local bookstore.
> Thank you for the bag love.


A voucher for the bookstore is a great gift!
Your niece will love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3637689
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in my happy yellow cuir


Your Cuir is so adorable!


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!
> I went out this morning and met a few ladies carrying cross bodies.
> The older ladies going grocery shopping wore theirs ... close to the waist.
> The younger ones wore their bags much lower.
> But I don't think they were as low as mine.
> I am going to wait a little, try the strap on other bags first before asking the lady to shorten it..



Very good idea, Mariapia.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom and Ludmilla are carrying their Longchamp...
Me too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3638852
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tomsmom and Ludmilla are carrying their Longchamp...
> Me too!


I love the color!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I love the color!


All Longchamp colours are great...


----------



## Ludmilla

Heading to my niece's birthday with my old Picard.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Heading to my niece's birthday with my old Picard.
> View attachment 3638999



SUCH a pretty bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Heading to my niece's birthday with my old Picard.
> View attachment 3638999
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Nice to have a bag for all occasions, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy your family afternoon!


----------



## remainsilly

Nice weekend bags, all
---
Below, wins my "dumbest thing seen lately" contest :


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Nice weekend bags, all
> ---
> Below, wins my "dumbest thing seen lately" contest :
> View attachment 3639063



Silliest thing I ever saw. 
Is this for an adult? Kids outgrow them way to fast to make such an investment. 
Maybe if it was only 10k ..... lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> SUCH a pretty bag.


Thank you! 
Are you enjoying a nice weekend?
@Mariapia: thank you, too! I like the colour of your Pliage very much. 


remainsilly said:


> Nice weekend bags, all
> ---
> Below, wins my "dumbest thing seen lately" contest :
> View attachment 3639063



Seriously?!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Seriously?!


Am betting no one at h actually PLAYS baseball.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Am betting no one at h actually PLAYS baseball.



They might. Sounds very active for most French men though.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Nice weekend bags, all
> ---
> Below, wins my "dumbest thing seen lately" contest :
> View attachment 3639063



OMG!!!! I can't buy it and I'm sure I wouldn't! I just wonder who'd buy it and what they'd do with it. Maybe they'd adopt me?


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> OMG!!!! I can't buy it and I'm sure I wouldn't! I just wonder who'd buy it and what they'd do with it. Maybe they'd adopt me?


I hope they can adopt me, too!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Nice weekend bags, all
> ---
> Below, wins my "dumbest thing seen lately" contest :
> View attachment 3639063


Unbelievable! 
Sorry, I have no words...


----------



## Ludmilla

It is *Maiden Voyage Monday* on Pinch Purse Island!

No, I am not using Lazy Bays today. This bag is even worse than Lazy Bays. I bought her on the 29 February 2012. Yep. 2012! And I never used that bag until today. This is not only embarrassing, but also insane. 



The bag is the smaller sister of my caramel candy bag. She is from the Picard line Brunello and is made in Germany. It is not a huge bag, but thanks to the thick leather quite heavy.


There is also a story to that bag. I saw her years ago while shopping with my sister. I saw her, fell in love with her and my sister bought the bag for herself. Grmpf. My wallet was very tight at that moment, I was fresh out of uni and earned next to nothing. A few years later, I bought the bag for myself. I remember it was one of those retail therapy days. I am not sure why I let her sit in the wardrobe for such a long time. Maybe because the style is very formal. Maybe because I do not want to run around with the same bag like my sister. Well, today, after 5 years being a nice wardrobe ornament she is finally out and about.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It is *Maiden Voyage Monday* on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> No, I am not using Lazy Bays today. This bag is even worse than Lazy Bays. I bought her on the 29 February 2012. Yep. 2012! And I never used that bag until today. This is not only embarrassing, but also insane.
> View attachment 3639886
> 
> 
> The bag is the smaller sister of my caramel candy bag. She is from the Picard line Brunello and is made in Germany. It is not a huge bag, but thanks to the thick leather quite heavy.
> View attachment 3639890
> 
> There is also a story to that bag. I saw her years ago while shopping with my sister. I saw her, fell in love with her and my sister bought the bag for herself. Grmpf. My wallet was very tight at that moment, I was fresh out of uni and earned next to nothing. A few years later, I bought the bag for myself. I remember it was one of those retail therapy days. I am not sure why I let her sit in the wardrobe for such a long time. Maybe because the style is very formal. Maybe because I do not want to run around with the same bag like my sister. Well, today, after 5 years being a nice wardrobe ornament she is finally out and about.



A perfect bag. Beautiful brown. And so on trend with the top handle. 
Enjoy her !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is *Maiden Voyage Monday* on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> No, I am not using Lazy Bays today. This bag is even worse than Lazy Bays. I bought her on the 29 February 2012. Yep. 2012! And I never used that bag until today. This is not only embarrassing, but also insane.
> View attachment 3639886
> 
> 
> The bag is the smaller sister of my caramel candy bag. She is from the Picard line Brunello and is made in Germany. It is not a huge bag, but thanks to the thick leather quite heavy.
> View attachment 3639890
> 
> There is also a story to that bag. I saw her years ago while shopping with my sister. I saw her, fell in love with her and my sister bought the bag for herself. Grmpf. My wallet was very tight at that moment, I was fresh out of uni and earned next to nothing. A few years later, I bought the bag for myself. I remember it was one of those retail therapy days. I am not sure why I let her sit in the wardrobe for such a long time. Maybe because the style is very formal. Maybe because I do not want to run around with the same bag like my sister. Well, today, after 5 years being a nice wardrobe ornament she is finally out and about.



What a great bag and I enjoyed the back story . Enjoy the day with her!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> A perfect bag. Beautiful brown. And so on trend with the top handle.
> Enjoy her !





Tomsmom said:


> What a great bag and I enjoyed the back story . Enjoy the day with her!



Thank you ladies! She holds more than it looks like and she is quite user friendly. Pretty silly of me to let her sit around for so long.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is *Maiden Voyage Monday* on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> No, I am not using Lazy Bays today. This bag is even worse than Lazy Bays. I bought her on the 29 February 2012. Yep. 2012! And I never used that bag until today. This is not only embarrassing, but also insane.
> View attachment 3639886
> 
> 
> The bag is the smaller sister of my caramel candy bag. She is from the Picard line Brunello and is made in Germany. It is not a huge bag, but thanks to the thick leather quite heavy.
> View attachment 3639890
> 
> There is also a story to that bag. I saw her years ago while shopping with my sister. I saw her, fell in love with her and my sister bought the bag for herself. Grmpf. My wallet was very tight at that moment, I was fresh out of uni and earned next to nothing. A few years later, I bought the bag for myself. I remember it was one of those retail therapy days. I am not sure why I let her sit in the wardrobe for such a long time. Maybe because the style is very formal. Maybe because I do not want to run around with the same bag like my sister. Well, today, after 5 years being a nice wardrobe ornament she is finally out and about.


I love it, Ludmilla! 
Though you bought it 5 years ago, it's a very trendy bag!
I want one like this myself. I am used to carrying what you can call casual smooshy bags but I am interested in more formal bags too. Meaning, having one in my collection would be great.
Do you remember the Ralph Lauren Tiffin I talked about? 
Huge congrats on your Picard!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! She holds more than it looks like and she is quite user friendly. Pretty silly of me to let her sit around for so long.



She was just waiting for the perfect moment. [emoji41]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love it, Ludmilla!
> Though you bought it 5 years ago, it's a very trendy bag!
> I want one like this myself. I am used to carrying what you can call casual smooshy bags but I am interested in more formal bags too. Meaning, having one in my collection would be great.
> Do you remember the Ralph Lauren Tiffin I talked about?
> Huge congrats on your Picard!



I don't remember the Tiffin, but I have been eying up the Ricky. Did you ever find one for the right price?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I don't remember the Tiffin, but I have been eying up the Ricky. Did you ever find one for the right price?


No, Murphy! I am waiting for Collectorsquare or Labellov ( two European consignment stores) to have one....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, Murphy! I am waiting for Collectorsquare or Labellov ( two European consignment stores) to have one....



Well they say patience is a virtue. Hee hee. 
I think it just gives you wrinkles. 
I am waiting on the Ups guy to deliver a bag right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I don't remember the Tiffin, but I have been eying up the Ricky. Did you ever find one for the right price?


Here is the Tiffin. Pic from Ralph Lauren.com


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well they say patience is a virtue. Hee hee.
> I think it just gives you wrinkles.
> I am waiting on the Ups guy to deliver a bag right now.


Wow! 
Can't wait to know what it is, Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3639934
> 
> Here is the Tiffin. Pic from Ralph Lauren.com


That is a beautiful bag!  I hope you find her.


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm in Manhattan today for an appointment and some thrift shopping . Wish my luck at the thrift!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> It is *Maiden Voyage Monday* on Pinch Purse Island!
> 
> No, I am not using Lazy Bays today. This bag is even worse than Lazy Bays. I bought her on the 29 February 2012. Yep. 2012! And I never used that bag until today. This is not only embarrassing, but also insane.
> View attachment 3639886
> 
> 
> The bag is the smaller sister of my caramel candy bag. She is from the Picard line Brunello and is made in Germany. It is not a huge bag, but thanks to the thick leather quite heavy.
> View attachment 3639890
> 
> There is also a story to that bag. I saw her years ago while shopping with my sister. I saw her, fell in love with her and my sister bought the bag for herself. Grmpf. My wallet was very tight at that moment, I was fresh out of uni and earned next to nothing. A few years later, I bought the bag for myself. I remember it was one of those retail therapy days. I am not sure why I let her sit in the wardrobe for such a long time. Maybe because the style is very formal. Maybe because I do not want to run around with the same bag like my sister. Well, today, after 5 years being a nice wardrobe ornament she is finally out and about.



Yay! I'm glad to hear such a happy ending story like this. [emoji4] And that pouch is very cute! [emoji6]


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> I'm in Manhattan today for an appointment and some thrift shopping . Wish my luck at the thrift!



Sending the good shipping vibe to you!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I'm in Manhattan today for an appointment and some thrift shopping . Wish my luck at the thrift!


Good luck, Tomsmom!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3639934
> 
> Here is the Tiffin. Pic from Ralph Lauren.com



Just lovely. 
I am sensing a top handle trend here.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable!
> Sorry, I have no words...


After a game yesterday, inspected my glove.
Psychic prediction: h swift leather will scuff to oblivion & back. After ball is caught 3 times.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! She holds more than it looks like and she is quite user friendly. Pretty silly of me to let her sit around for so long.


Omg
She could be my mulberry primrose's sister!
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/tricolor-primrose-in-calf-1-jpg.3038175/
Top handles are so classic femme fatale.
http://i.imgur.com/cqT1t0Y.jpg


Murphy47 said:


> She was just waiting for the perfect moment. [emoji41]


As a leather panther, springing to action.
Rrrrrowrrrr!


Murphy47 said:


> Well they say patience is a virtue. Hee hee.
> I think it just gives you wrinkles.
> I am waiting on the Ups guy to deliver a bag right now.


Oh boy! Bag porn's a-coming!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> After a game yesterday, inspected my glove.
> Psychic prediction: h swift leather will scuff to oblivion & back. After ball is caught 3 times.
> 
> Omg
> She could be my mulberry primrose's sister!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/tricolor-primrose-in-calf-1-jpg.3038175/
> Top handles are so classic femme fatale.
> http://i.imgur.com/cqT1t0Y.jpg
> 
> As a leather panther, springing to action.
> Rrrrrowrrrr!
> 
> Oh boy! Bag porn's a-coming!



My oldest DD played college ball. The things they do to a brand new glove would give you the willies.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love it, Ludmilla!
> Though you bought it 5 years ago, it's a very trendy bag!
> I want one like this myself. I am used to carrying what you can call casual smooshy bags but I am interested in more formal bags too. Meaning, having one in my collection would be great.
> Do you remember the Ralph Lauren Tiffin I talked about?
> Huge congrats on your Picard!



Thank you, Mariapia!
It is definitely a need to have a more formal bag in our collection! 



Murphy47 said:


> She was just waiting for the perfect moment. [emoji41]



Hehehehe. Obviously. I hope your new bag will be here sooooooooon 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3639934
> 
> Here is the Tiffin. Pic from Ralph Lauren.com



Ooooh. This is pretty! Very timeless. I guess all top handle bags are classic and timeless.



Tomsmom said:


> I'm in Manhattan today for an appointment and some thrift shopping . Wish my luck at the thrift!



Good luck! Curious if you find something awesome. 



vink said:


> Yay! I'm glad to hear such a happy ending story like this. [emoji4] And that pouch is very cute! [emoji6]



Thank you! For bag and pouch love. 



remainsilly said:


> Omg
> She could be my mulberry primrose's sister!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/tricolor-primrose-in-calf-1-jpg.3038175/
> Top handles are so classic femme fatale.
> http://i.imgur.com/cqT1t0Y.jpg
> 
> Oh boy! Bag porn's a-coming!


Yes! They are very similar. Hmmmmm. Not sure on the femme fatale part, though.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My oldest DD played college ball. The things they do to a brand new glove would give you the willies.


Brands are producing "looser" new gloves, now.
But still use stiffer type. Wrap closed with paracord--baseball inside, to form pocket.
Never got into oils, lanolin, etc. slathering. Odd, considering my collonil addiction...


----------



## vink

I think I'm going crazy. I've been thinking about buying bags left and right. Partially, it's the stress talking, I know. But somehow, since my birthday is very near, I feel justified. (Bad bad bad idea) 

I've been obsessing over  MM's Angelica and Rua Angelica for a short while. I dismissed these two since the beginning coz I considered it "too similar to Celine luggage tote", which I already have one. (It's another long story, but I just love this one. It's special to me. [emoji4]) Then, suddenly, I've been going through the thread looking for more info like crazy and dreaming about the right opening that'd match my style of use or what I could hold it with and how to organize stuff in it. 

I mean it's fun, but I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28] 

Do you think it's too similar to the luggage tote?


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I think I'm going crazy. I've been thinking about buying bags left and right. Partially, it's the stress talking, I know. But somehow, since my birthday is very near, I feel justified. (Bad bad bad idea)
> 
> I've been obsessing over  MM's Angelica and Rua Angelica for a short while. I dismissed these two since the beginning coz I considered it "too similar to Celine luggage tote", which I already have one. (It's another long story, but I just love this one. It's special to me. [emoji4]) Then, suddenly, I've been going through the thread looking for more info like crazy and dreaming about the right opening that'd match my style of use or what I could hold it with and how to organize stuff in it.
> 
> I mean it's fun, but I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28]
> 
> Do you think it's too similar to the luggage tote?
> 
> View attachment 3639993



Not crazy atall.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Not crazy atall.



Phew! So, what do you think? Will it be too much of a luggage tote? I'm not fond of the structured bag so I may request a floppier one? What do you think?


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I think I'm going crazy. I've been thinking about buying bags left and right. Partially, it's the stress talking, I know. But somehow, since my birthday is very near, I feel justified. (Bad bad bad idea)
> 
> I've been obsessing over  MM's Angelica and Rua Angelica for a short while. I dismissed these two since the beginning coz I considered it "too similar to Celine luggage tote", which I already have one. (It's another long story, but I just love this one. It's special to me. [emoji4]) Then, suddenly, I've been going through the thread looking for more info like crazy and dreaming about the right opening that'd match my style of use or what I could hold it with and how to organize stuff in it.
> 
> I mean it's fun, but I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28]
> 
> Do you think it's too similar to the luggage tote?
> 
> View attachment 3639993



The photo finally cam through. 
LOVE the pink. 
In fact, the bag I am waiting on is pink. 
Great minds think alike.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I think I'm going crazy. I've been thinking about buying bags left and right. Partially, it's the stress talking, I know. But somehow, since my birthday is very near, I feel justified. (Bad bad bad idea)
> 
> I've been obsessing over  MM's Angelica and Rua Angelica for a short while. I dismissed these two since the beginning coz I considered it "too similar to Celine luggage tote", which I already have one. (It's another long story, but I just love this one. It's special to me. [emoji4]) Then, suddenly, I've been going through the thread looking for more info like crazy and dreaming about the right opening that'd match my style of use or what I could hold it with and how to organize stuff in it.
> 
> I mean it's fun, but I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28]
> 
> Do you think it's too similar to the luggage tote?
> 
> View attachment 3639993


I like that bag a lot better than the Celine luggage as it is missing the "mouth" (=zipper) of the "robot face. 
Hehehehe. You are not crazy. We are all obsessing about bags. Have you already considered a colour?


----------



## vink

I think I'm going nuts. [emoji28] I just ordered my "birthday bag" last week and now obsessing over another one. (But I'm counting days and night for the BD bag to arrive. [emoji4]) 

I'm thinking pink! Like the pink in the photo. Or maybe peach pink/light coral. But yeah.... blue gray will be more practical. [emoji28] But I already have too many blue gray! I need something bright in my life. [emoji28] 

I think I really should wait until the BD bag arrive, but it's killing me right now. The anticipation is just too much. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I think I'm going nuts. [emoji28] I just ordered my "birthday bag" last week and now obsessing over another one. (But I'm counting days and night for the BD bag to arrive. [emoji4])
> 
> I'm thinking pink! Like the pink in the photo. Or maybe peach pink/light coral. But yeah.... blue gray will be more practical. [emoji28] But I already have too many blue gray! I need something bright in my life. [emoji28]
> 
> I think I really should wait until the BD bag arrive, but it's killing me right now. The anticipation is just too much. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


MM bags are really dangerous, because it is do much fun plotting new ones. 
I like the pink in the pic very much!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The photo finally cam through.
> LOVE the pink.
> In fact, the bag I am waiting on is pink.
> Great minds think alike.


You are waiting for a pink bag? Ooooh! Now I am very curious.


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> I think I'm going crazy. I've been thinking about buying bags left and right. Partially, it's the stress talking, I know. But somehow, since my birthday is very near, I feel justified. (Bad bad bad idea)
> 
> I've been obsessing over  MM's Angelica and Rua Angelica for a short while. I dismissed these two since the beginning coz I considered it "too similar to Celine luggage tote", which I already have one. (It's another long story, but I just love this one. It's special to me. [emoji4]) Then, suddenly, I've been going through the thread looking for more info like crazy and dreaming about the right opening that'd match my style of use or what I could hold it with and how to organize stuff in it.
> 
> I mean it's fun, but I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28]
> 
> Do you think it's too similar to the luggage tote?
> 
> View attachment 3639993


I really like the bag and I love the color. No not too luggage like at all.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> The photo finally cam through.
> LOVE the pink.
> In fact, the bag I am waiting on is pink.
> Great minds think alike.


Can't wait!!!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> MM bags are really dangerous, because it is do much fun plotting new ones.
> I like the pink in the pic very much!



I know. Plus, I really can't find a chance to "test" it before buying so.... I don't like making mistake. It's a very slippery slope here. I have to be careful. But being careful is driving me almost over the wall now. [emoji28]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I know. Plus, I really can't find a chance to "test" it before buying so.... I don't like making mistake. It's a very slippery slope here. I have to be careful. But being careful is driving me almost over the wall now. [emoji28]



Breathe deeply. Close your eyes. 
Imagine yourself wearing the bag. 
Is it "you" as you really are the the you you want to be?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia!
> It is definitely a need to have a more formal bag in our collection!
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehehe. Obviously. I hope your new bag will be here sooooooooon
> 
> 
> 
> Ooooh. This is pretty! Very timeless. I guess all top handle bags are classic and timeless.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck! Curious if you find something awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! For bag and pouch love.
> 
> 
> Yes! They are very similar. Hmmmmm. Not sure on the femme fatale part, though.


I agree with the femme fatale look! 
 Associated with a deep red lipstick like Lana Turner's  in the Postman always rings twice
Femme fatale indeed.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I think I'm going crazy. I've been thinking about buying bags left and right. Partially, it's the stress talking, I know. But somehow, since my birthday is very near, I feel justified. (Bad bad bad idea)
> 
> I've been obsessing over  MM's Angelica and Rua Angelica for a short while. I dismissed these two since the beginning coz I considered it "too similar to Celine luggage tote", which I already have one. (It's another long story, but I just love this one. It's special to me. [emoji4]) Then, suddenly, I've been going through the thread looking for more info like crazy and dreaming about the right opening that'd match my style of use or what I could hold it with and how to organize stuff in it.
> 
> I mean it's fun, but I think I'm going crazy. [emoji28]
> 
> Do you think it's too similar to the luggage tote?
> 
> View attachment 3639993


I love that bag, Vink! No, it doesn't look like the Luggage tote at all!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Nice weekend bags, all
> ---
> Below, wins my "dumbest thing seen lately" contest :
> View attachment 3639063


Yikes! Fourteen thousand dollars??? I could buy an entire baseball team for that money!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You are waiting for a pink bag? Ooooh! Now I am very curious.


Omg, love pink handbags!
Especially bright, obnoxious level pink.
Or, "Watch out, World! Pink."


----------



## Murphy47

So. I have returned all bags that didn't work. 
I sold everything else. 
14 total bags left. 
This one arrived today, just in time for Spring. 
Had to swap out a few things but got the weight down to 5lbs 3 oz. 
just need some decoration and she's all ready to go.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3640713
> 
> So. I have returned all bags that didn't work.
> I sold everything else.
> 14 total bags left.
> This one arrived today, just in time for Spring.
> Had to swap out a few things but got the weight down to 5lbs 3 oz.
> just need some decoration and she's all ready to go.



Yay! That's totally Pink! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322] 

Also, congrats on getting rid of the not-needed! That's a great accomplishment! 
(You make me look at my overflow closet with a stinky eye, but No...... my heart scream. I'm not ready to let them go....) 

And this is absolutely perfect for the celebration of Spring! [emoji38]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Breathe deeply. Close your eyes.
> Imagine yourself wearing the bag.
> Is it "you" as you really are the the you you want to be?



I think I can pull that bag of. The question is for how long and will it be a long time love? In the moment of craziness, I can do anything, but after that, it'll just sit in the closet. I can carry the type, but not sure about the color. I love love love it on the screen, but not sure how often I'll use it. It's a tote. Is it heavy? I plan to elongate the handle so I can put it on my shoulders. It's structured. Will I love it long enough coz I'm all for slouchy bag? (My luggage tote is the early version that slouch like crazy. It's a puddle now and I love it because of that. The pervious owner get rid of her because of that though. Totally lucky me! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]) Will Marco do it without the backing to allow it to slouch? See? I think I'm overthinking it. I think Pebble will be gorgeous though. It also comes in many colors. I actually like Verona's feel, but the color is so limited. Etc. 

I know I can carry it and it's "just one side of me" (imagining Susan Boyle's cheeky grin [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) but will it match my expectation ? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 

Not getting to see it much enough is hard sometimes. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I think I can pull that bag of. The question is for how long and will it be a long time love? In the moment of craziness, I can do anything, but after that, it'll just sit in the closet. I can carry the type, but not sure about the color. I love love love it on the screen, but not sure how often I'll use it. It's a tote. Is it heavy? I plan to elongate the handle so I can put it on my shoulders. It's structured. Will I love it long enough coz I'm all for slouchy bag? (My luggage tote is the early version that slouch like crazy. It's a puddle now and I love it because of that. The pervious owner get rid of her because of that though. Totally lucky me! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]) Will Marco do it without the backing to allow it to slouch? See? I think I'm overthinking it. I think Pebble will be gorgeous though. It also comes in many colors. I actually like Verona's feel, but the color is so limited. Etc.
> 
> I know I can carry it and it's "just one side of me" (imagining Susan Boyle's cheeky grin [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]) but will it match my expectation ? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> Not getting to see it much enough is hard sometimes. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



OMG I love that video of Susan Boyle!!!!
To get up there and give it a shot like that is soooo amazing. I like that version of the song so much better than when they taught her to sing. 
But back to bags. 
If you are a "slouchy" girl, that will not change. You will just drive yourself crazy trying to make it work and never be completely happy with it.


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Yay! That's totally Pink! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]
> 
> Also, congrats on getting rid of the not-needed! That's a great accomplishment!
> (You make me look at my overflow closet with a stinky eye, but No...... my heart scream. I'm not ready to let them go....)
> 
> And this is absolutely perfect for the celebration of Spring! [emoji38]



Well, the "storeroom" is untouched as of yet. I  saving that project until the youngest goes off to college so I can take my time deciding.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> OMG I love that video of Susan Boyle!!!!
> To get up there and give it a shot like that is soooo amazing. I like that version of the song so much better than when they taught her to sing.
> But back to bags.
> If you are a "slouchy" girl, that will not change. You will just drive yourself crazy trying to make it work and never be completely happy with it.



Yes! I love her cheeky grin. [emoji16] I'm sure if it were me, my legs'd definitely give out and my head'd sure to go blank. No way I could continue or even started a conversation. She did it great and I find her funny. And her voice does wow me, too. I didn't expect anything. Just a fun time, but she Did wow me. And I agree that it's much better than any other version. It has more heart, and dream, and feeling. I don't know. There's just something the "polished version" lack of. 

So, should I ask for a less-backing version? [emoji848] But then, the middle compartment won't work. [emoji848] Yeah... maybe it's a doom waiting to happen? Umm......


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3640713
> 
> So. I have returned all bags that didn't work.
> I sold everything else.
> 14 total bags left.
> This one arrived today, just in time for Spring.
> Had to swap out a few things but got the weight down to 5lbs 3 oz.
> just need some decoration and she's all ready to go.


Love your new bag!  Absolutely perfect for spring.
Sounds like you are having a streamlined collection, now. I am curious what bags you returned/sold. We need a familiy shot me thinks.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Yes! I love her cheeky grin. [emoji16] I'm sure if it were me, my legs'd definitely give out and my head'd sure to go blank. No way I could continue or even started a conversation. She did it great and I find her funny. And her voice does wow me, too. I didn't expect anything. Just a fun time, but she Did wow me. And I agree that it's much better than any other version. It has more heart, and dream, and feeling. I don't know. There's just something the "polished version" lack of.
> 
> So, should I ask for a less-backing version? [emoji848] But then, the middle compartment won't work. [emoji848] Yeah... maybe it's a doom waiting to happen? Umm......


I think Murphy is correct about slouchy vs structured. Too structured bags do not work for me. After using that Picard bag yesterday I changed bags again. 
I am not sure if this bag you are considering will look nice as a slouchy bag. Because it is boxy and and intended as a structured bag. Wait with new acquisitions until your Selene arrived. Use this bag for a while and decide then. And also do not forget that your heart is set on Minerva bag.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I think Murphy is correct about slouchy vs structured. Too structured bags do not work for me. After using that Picard bag yesterday I changed bags again.
> I am not sure if this bag you are considering will look nice as a slouchy bag. Because it is boxy and and intended as a structured bag. Wait with new acquisitions until your Selene arrived. Use this bag for a while and decide then. And also do not forget that your heart is set on Minerva bag.



Yes. You're right on me should use my Selene first and also the Minerva. But Minerva is a shoulder bag and she actually looks best that way. That makes me super hesitate coz I'm not good with shoulder bags at all. Sometimes, I wonder if Marco will want to adapt it to a tote a la Dior Gaucho from years ago. But I should wait after getting my Selene Zip Midi first. [emoji4] 20 work-day is sooo long. I know I shouldn't complain, but still. [emoji28] 

And yeah... a too-structured bags isn't good for me, either. [emoji28] I like some of them, but they never stick around for long. [emoji28] I need some other things to obsess over. [emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3640713
> 
> So. I have returned all bags that didn't work.
> I sold everything else.
> 14 total bags left.
> This one arrived today, just in time for Spring.
> Had to swap out a few things but got the weight down to 5lbs 3 oz.
> just need some decoration and she's all ready to go.


Wow! Great find, Murphy!
Your lovely bag will brighten up your days and bring smiles to people 's faces.
Pink is beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think Murphy is correct about slouchy vs structured. Too structured bags do not work for me. After using that Picard bag yesterday I changed bags again.
> I am not sure if this bag you are considering will look nice as a slouchy bag. Because it is boxy and and intended as a structured bag. Wait with new acquisitions until your Selene arrived. Use this bag for a while and decide then. And also do not forget that your heart is set on Minerva bag.


Vink, Ludmilla gives you very wise advice.
Yes, yes, I know.... Waiting for a bag to arrive is a nightmare..There is always a void to fill .
We have all been there and still are.
Wait a little... 

Ludmilla, when we are used to slouchy bags structured bags feel strange on us.
Carrying one from time to time is fun ...femme fatale and all that.
Your Picard is gorgeous. Don't let it go back to the closet for too long.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Vink, Ludmilla gives you very wise advice.
> Yes, yes, I know.... Waiting for a bag to arrive is a nightmare..There is always a void to fill .
> We have all been there and still are.
> Wait a little...
> 
> Ludmilla, when we are used to slouchy bags structured bags feel strange on us.
> Carrying one from time to time is fun ...femme fatale and all that.
> Your Picard is gorgeous. Don't let it go back to the closet for too long.



Yes. I wholeheartedly agree. [emoji4] I think I'm a little bit too obsess on getting a new bag and somehow, it grows. [emoji28] 
I'll wait. 

And yeah... structured bags maybe fun to carry once in a while, but slouchy always win in the long term, at least, for me. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3640713
> 
> So. I have returned all bags that didn't work.
> I sold everything else.
> 14 total bags left.
> This one arrived today, just in time for Spring.
> Had to swap out a few things but got the weight down to 5lbs 3 oz.
> just need some decoration and she's all ready to go.



Perfect for spring!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, when we are used to slouchy bags structured bags feel strange on us.
> Carrying one from time to time is fun ...femme fatale and all that.
> Your Picard is gorgeous. Don't let it go back to the closet for too long.



I'll try to do my best.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I'll try to do my best.



I daydream of having the perfect closet. 
One that displays all my bags/shoes/coats so I am not digging Around in the morning trying to put together and outfit. 
I used to lay out my clothes the night before but i always change my mind in the morning. 
Definitely a family photo is in order. 
Today's is Moms day so I will try to get one taken tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I daydream of having the perfect closet.
> One that displays all my bags/shoes/coats so I am not digging Around in the morning trying to put together and outfit.
> I used to lay out my clothes the night before but i always change my mind in the morning.
> Definitely a family photo is in order.
> Today's is Moms day so I will try to get one taken tonight or tomorrow.


I dream about a walk in dressing room like the ones we see in the magazines and in the movies.
My flat is 52 sq meters so, unless I move out, I have to do with what I have... shelves and closets.
Or..  I can decide to live like Gandhi...with just a few clothes and.... no bags..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I dream about a walk in dressing room like the ones we see in the magazines and in the movies.
> My flat is 52 sq meters so, unless I move out, I have to do with what I have... shelves and closets.
> Or..  I can decide to live like Gandhi...with just a few clothes and.... no bags..



All I can say is: Ghandhi was a MAN who only wore robes. 
No need for a closet there.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Yes. I wholeheartedly agree. [emoji4] I think I'm a little bit too obsess on getting a new bag and somehow, it grows. [emoji28]
> I'll wait.
> 
> And yeah... structured bags maybe fun to carry once in a while, but slouchy always win in the long term, at least, for me. [emoji4]


Obsession, obsession... we are all in the same boat here, vink.
This morning I saw that the Longchamp Penelope is still on sale in the show window.
I was about to walk into the boutique when a small voice brought me back to reason
But for how long?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Obsession, obsession... we are all in the same boat here, vink.
> This morning I saw that the Longchamp Penelope is still on sale in the show window.
> I was about to walk into the boutique when a small voice brought me back to reason
> But for how long?



Spring makes it so hard to resist: all the flowers bursting forth and the air is warmer makes a girl want to burst forth with a new outfit.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> All I can say is: Ghandhi was a MAN who only wore robes.
> No need for a closet there.


That's what I meant, two robes () two pairs of socks and one pair of Birks...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> That's what I meant, two robes () two pairs of socks and one pair of Birks...



Men don't care. Well, most don't. 
Mrs. Ghandhi on the other hand.....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Spring makes it so hard to resist: all the flowers bursting forth and the air is warmer makes a girl want to burst forth with a new outfit.


We should all emigrate to Siberia! No spring, no flowers, no nothing!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We should all emigrate to Siberia! No spring, no flowers, no nothing!



Eww. No. 
Snow, ice, lack of food. Not happening here. 
Maybe a tropical island where we could run around in a muu-muu all day. Bras optional.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Men don't care. Well, most don't.
> Mrs. Ghandhi on the other hand.....


Young men are different... 
Don't tell me that Mrs Gandhi was a fashionista?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Eww. No.
> Snow, ice, lack of food. Not happening here.
> Maybe a tropical island where we could run around in a muu-muu all day. Bras optional.


And lie on the beach all day.... With Enrique Iglesias of course!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Young men are different...
> Don't tell me that Mrs Gandhi was a fashionista?



I believe she had many saris in a variety of colors. 
Don't know any young men. 
My hubbie was a snappy dresser when I married him. 
Then we moved to the suburbs. 
Cargo shorts and polo shirts for almost occasions now.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And lie on the beach all day.... With Enrique Iglesias of course!



This is an xlnt plan my friend. 
Bailamos[emoji267]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> I daydream of having the perfect closet.
> One that displays all my bags/shoes/coats so I am not digging Around in the morning trying to put together and outfit.
> I used to lay out my clothes the night before but i always change my mind in the morning.
> Definitely a family photo is in order.
> Today's is Moms day so I will try to get one taken tonight or tomorrow.



Oh my! That's what I want, too! I used to lay out my clothes in the night for tomorrow morning. Not anymore since I have DD. Life is too full of surprises now. [emoji28] And with me buying left and right because of stress in the past years, I just can't. But that's changing and I'm cleaning out my closet. Maybe one day, even with commuting between 2 houses, I'll get to that stage again. 

Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Obsession, obsession... we are all in the same boat here, vink.
> This morning I saw that the Longchamp Penelope is still on sale in the show window.
> I was about to walk into the boutique when a small voice brought me back to reason
> But for how long?



I have been there. "It's meant to be" I'd think. Yeah... fate has a way to just throw the ball back into my court again. Gotta stay strong. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> We should all emigrate to Siberia! No spring, no flowers, no nothing!



Well, winter coat is my weak point, even though our winter is really nothing. I like layering, so it'll be hard anyway. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> I believe she had many saris in a variety of colors.
> Don't know any young men.
> My hubbie was a snappy dresser when I married him.
> Then we moved to the suburbs.
> Cargo shorts and polo shirts for almost occasions now.



Better than my hubby. At first, it's all preppy polo and cargo pants. Now, it's freebie t-shirts he gets from all the races he join with cargo shorts. [emoji28] (the upside is that we no longer have to shop for his clothes anymore. The downside is that not everywhere we go count that as appropriate attire. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> This is an xlnt plan my friend.
> Bailamos[emoji267]



It'd be (rhythm) divine! [emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

Great new pink bag, Murphy!

Jackets/coats are my weakness too, vink.

And tweezers--which I fail to toss. 
Even when they no longer grab hairs.
Becoming rather useless.

Finally found the 1 tweezer.
Should clean out drawer space.


Trying for "the 1 bag" = not happening!

Am on board with tropical island dancing idea.


----------



## Mariapia

Back from the "strap" workshop 
The lady shortened the strap ...
Here are two pics... front side and back side....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3641347
> View attachment 3641346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back from the "strap" workshop
> The lady shortened the strap ...
> Here are two pics... front side and back side....



Looks great! Same length as my daughter is wearing. Proportion looks perfect [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Great new pink bag, Murphy!
> 
> Jackets/coats are my weakness too, vink.
> 
> And tweezers--which I fail to toss.
> Even when they no longer grab hairs.
> Becoming rather useless.
> 
> Finally found the 1 tweezer.
> Should clean out drawer space.
> View attachment 3641121
> 
> Trying for "the 1 bag" = not happening!
> 
> Am on board with tropical island dancing idea.


 Hahaha. I had to look twice ate your tweezer pic.  Because I wondered what kind of pocket knife with tweezers is under the Sauron's eye. Until I realised that those are several tweezers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3641347
> View attachment 3641346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back from the "strap" workshop
> The lady shortened the strap ...
> Here are two pics... front side and back side....


This looks very cool Mariapia. Now the bag is not hanging too low.


----------



## Ludmilla

Found some creepy ornaments for our Spring party at the Mackerel.

Dresscode: everybody has to bring a  bag with spring vibe.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Looks great! Same length as my daughter is wearing. Proportion looks perfect [emoji3]


Thank you Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This looks very cool Mariapia. Now the bag is not hanging too low.


Emoticons have disappeared... Thank you, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3641452
> 
> Found some creepy ornaments for our Spring party at the Mackerel.
> 
> Dresscode: everybody has to bring a  bag with spring vibe.


Here is the one I will bring.


----------



## Mariapia

The emoticons are back!
Why on earth did they disappear?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3641347
> View attachment 3641346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back from the "strap" workshop
> The lady shortened the strap ...
> Here are two pics... front side and back side....


Looks great!  Perfect length


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Looks great!  Perfect length


Thank you, Tomsmom!
How did the shopping go in Manhattan?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3641485
> 
> Here is the one I will bring.


Perfect choice as always. 



Tomsmom said:


> Looks great!  Perfect length



I am also curious about the Manhattan shopping trip.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Perfect choice as always.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also curious about the Manhattan shopping trip.






Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> How did the shopping go in Manhattan?



You're both sweet to remember I scored well for me anyway, Kelsi Dagger suede boots, Lilla P sweater (I had to google that one), a free people tunic and leggings that are perfect.


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm trying to upload pics but the site is not cooperating.


----------



## Tomsmom

Lilla P sweater


----------



## Tomsmom

It won't let me upload the rest of the pics it says the file is too large?  I don't get it.


----------



## Tomsmom

These are the boots but in blue suede.


----------



## Tomsmom

Free people tunic


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3641662
> 
> 
> Lilla P sweater


Such a pretty pink sweater!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3641347
> View attachment 3641346
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back from the "strap" workshop
> The lady shortened the strap ...
> Here are two pics... front side and back side....


Absolutely perfect
Does it feel better to wear?


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3641452
> 
> Found some creepy ornaments for our Spring party at the Mackerel.
> 
> Dresscode: everybody has to bring a  bag with spring vibe.


Ooooooh, little scary ghost chicks.
I need these.

Spring bag--green?
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/christmas-green-handbag-jpg.3556474/
Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip in forest.
Green is the color of Spring.
And can be cool & friendly-like...



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3641485
> 
> Here is the one I will bring.


Among my faves in your collection.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3641675
> 
> 
> These are the boots but in blue suede.


Blue suede with shiny rivets
Nice haul!


Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. I had to look twice ate your tweezer pic.  Because I wondered what kind of pocket knife with tweezers is under the Sauron's eye. Until I realised that those are several tweezers.


Tragically, MORE tweezers not in photo.
WANT to believe cheap, beaten tweezers will work...eventually. If allowed to age properly in drawer.
Delusional.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3641677
> 
> Free people tunic


Nice haul! The boots are especially gorgeous.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ooooooh, little scary ghost chicks.
> I need these.
> 
> Spring bag--green?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/christmas-green-handbag-jpg.3556474/
> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip in forest.
> Green is the color of Spring.
> And can be cool & friendly-like...
> Tragically, MORE tweezers not in photo.
> WANT to believe cheap, beaten tweezers will work...eventually. If allowed to age properly in drawer.
> Delusional.


Hehehe. I thought "ghost chicken" when I saw them, too. 

Green is perfect for spring!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Perfect choice as always.
> 
> 
> 
> I am also curious about the Manhattan shopping trip.





Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3641677
> 
> Free people tunic



Tomsmom, everything you bought is lovely.
You must have been pretty excited carrying your purchases home..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Tomsmom, everything you bought is lovely.
> You must have been pretty excited carrying your purchases home..


Thank you !  I was like a little kid on the subway lol!


----------



## vink

Ah.... I miss shopping. I need my time baaackkkkk. [emoji29]

Tomsmom, you have a great time and I like that sweater, too! [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Ah.... I miss shopping. I need my time baaackkkkk. [emoji29]
> 
> Tomsmom, you have a great time and I like that sweater, too! [emoji4]


Thank you Vink.  I understand, yesterday I took off from work.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am having a day off on Friday. I am determind to do some (window) shopping in the afternoon.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you Vink.  I understand, yesterday I took off from work.





Ludmilla said:


> I am having a day off on Friday. I am determind to do some (window) shopping in the afternoon.



Yay! You two have a good time! I need that, too. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] I'll have to see if Friday is good.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am having a day off on Friday. I am determind to do some (window) shopping in the afternoon.


Great news, Ludmilla!
Fridays off are the best. No one should work on Fridays. 
Here, Mondays off are the worst... Nearly all shops are closed in the mornings and sometimes all day.
It's different in Paris of course.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag and I had to leave work early today....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3643288
> 
> Bag and I had to leave work early today....



Patina elves have done beautiful work on her.
Take some time & heal.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3643288
> 
> Bag and I had to leave work early today....


I love your bag! 
What happened, Ludmilla? I hope you are fine...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Patina elves have done beautiful work on her.
> Take some time & heal.





Mariapia said:


> I love your bag!
> What happened, Ludmilla? I hope you are fine...


Thank you, ladies. 
The patina elves were really busy with this bag.
I am fine - just the usual work stuff going on.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> The patina elves were really busy with this bag.
> I am fine - just the usual work stuff going on.



I hope it's ok. 

That leather is very yummy.


----------



## vink

Should I get a Chocolate Bayswater? It's the same color as my Celine luggage tote and will serve the same function. But I've had a crush on it for so long. The price is good and so as the condition. I'm afraid it'd be too redundant, but it's really quite a deal.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Should I get a Chocolate Bayswater? It's the same color as my Celine luggage tote and will serve the same function. But I've had a crush on it for so long. The price is good and so as the condition. I'm afraid it'd be too redundant, but it's really quite a deal.


Sounds very tempting. You need to keep in mind that Bayswaters are heavy and do not fit very well on the shoulder - at least on my shoulders.

Thank you for the bag love!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds very tempting. You need to keep in mind that Bayswaters are heavy and do not fit very well on the shoulder - at least on my shoulders.
> 
> Thank you for the bag love!



It's gone! I guess it's not meant to be. Bays chocolate is always something I have a crush on, but everytime I contemplate on buying, it's gone. [emoji28] A teasing of fate, I guess. [emoji28] 

Yeah... I think so hard this time coz it's so similar to my chocolate luggage. (Don't remember the reason for other times.) Serve the same for both function and how to wear. [emoji28] I feel a little bit lighter that fate decide for me this time? [emoji28] Yeah... I think I'm not ready for it yet. [emoji28] 

Thanks for the feedback, too! [emoji4] Maybe it's good that I miss? [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> It's gone! I guess it's not meant to be. Bays chocolate is always something I have a crush on, but everytime I contemplate on buying, it's gone. [emoji28] A teasing of fate, I guess. [emoji28]
> 
> Yeah... I think so hard this time coz it's so similar to my chocolate luggage. (Don't remember the reason for other times.) Serve the same for both function and how to wear. [emoji28] I feel a little bit lighter that fate decide for me this time? [emoji28] Yeah... I think I'm not ready for it yet. [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, too! [emoji4] Maybe it's good that I miss? [emoji4]


It doesn't sound like it was meant to be. Not that that makes it any better, but the perfect one will pop up just for you m.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> It doesn't sound like it was meant to be. Not that that makes it any better, but the perfect one will pop up just for you m.



I think so. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Should I get a Chocolate Bayswater?...I'm afraid it'd be too redundant,* but it's really quite a deal.*


Words which fill wardrobes--
with unused ornaments & regrets.

I own 2 bayswaters, 1 double zip bays tote & 1 bayswater tote.
None are chocolate.
For some reason, I find mulberry's choc tone difficult to coordinate.
Though many do so easily, I cannot.

Recently bought "choc" tote from another brand--no problems.
Color much different, darker.

Fate is watching out for you.

When does birthday bag arrive?


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> It's gone! I guess it's not meant to be. Bays chocolate is always something I have a crush on, but everytime I contemplate on buying, it's gone. [emoji28] A teasing of fate, I guess. [emoji28]
> 
> Yeah... I think so hard this time coz it's so similar to my chocolate luggage. (Don't remember the reason for other times.) Serve the same for both function and how to wear. [emoji28] I feel a little bit lighter that fate decide for me this time? [emoji28] Yeah... I think I'm not ready for it yet. [emoji28]
> 
> Thanks for the feedback, too! [emoji4] Maybe it's good that I miss? [emoji4]


Fortunately.....we often miss out on a bag.
Imagine what would happen to our wallets if all the bags we are dreaming about, were available?
And... we all know here that once we get one.... we start thinking about...the next.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Words which fill wardrobes--
> with unused ornaments & regrets.
> 
> I own 2 bayswaters, 1 double zip bays tote & 1 bayswater tote.
> None are chocolate.
> For some reason, I find mulberry's choc tone difficult to coordinate.
> Though many do so easily, I cannot.
> 
> Recently bought "choc" tote from another brand--no problems.
> Color much different, darker.
> 
> Fate is watching out for you.
> 
> When does birthday bag arrive?



I just got a shipping notification! It's coming! Monday, maybe? [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately.....we often miss out on a bag.
> Imagine what would happen to our wallets if all the bags we are dreaming about, were available?
> And... we all know here that once we get one.... we start thinking about...the next.



Oh.. no... In that case, I'm pretty sure I have a high chance of living in a shelter made of cardboard papers. [emoji29]


----------



## Ludmilla

I think when a bag is gone before we can grab it, it is not meant to be. There will be other bags.

@vink I am so curious about your birthday bag. 

Look what I saw while shopping today:


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I think when a bag is gone before we can grab it, it is not meant to be. There will be other bags.
> 
> @vink I am so curious about your birthday bag.
> 
> Look what I saw while shopping today:
> View attachment 3644449



Wow! That's a really bling-up bear! 

I'll show it here for sure. [emoji6] But don't expect anything fancy. [emoji28] Definitely not as fancy as this bear. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think when a bag is gone before we can grab it, it is not meant to be. There will be other bags.
> 
> @vink I am so curious about your birthday bag.
> 
> Look what I saw while shopping today:
> View attachment 3644449


It's so cute!
Who makes it?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I think when a bag is gone before we can grab it, it is not meant to be. There will be other bags.
> 
> @vink I am so curious about your birthday bag.
> 
> Look what I saw while shopping today:
> View attachment 3644449



Adorable!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I caved and bought another Longchamp on the bay. It's a neo which I don't have in red, a color I don't have. So it's a win win situation?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I caved and bought another Longchamp on the bay. It's a neo which I don't have in red, a color I don't have. So it's a win win situation?



Congrats on your new Longchamp, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Wow! That's a really bling-up bear!
> 
> I'll show it here for sure. [emoji6] But don't expect anything fancy. [emoji28] Definitely not as fancy as this bear. [emoji6]


Haha. I guess it is quite difficult to find something as fancy as this bear.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's so cute!
> Who makes it?


It's a Burberry bear. 


Tomsmom said:


> I caved and bought another Longchamp on the bay. It's a neo which I don't have in red, a color I don't have. So it's a win win situation?



Definitely win-win.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's a Burberry bear.
> 
> 
> Definitely win-win.


Thank you, Ludmilla!
Burberry did it again..


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Look what I saw while shopping today:
> View attachment 3644449


I'd be sold...except for the brain jewels.
Odd.
My swarovski rooster whispered, "I could destroy any bear in a glitter-sparkle contest."
Cheeky chicken.

Well, looking forward to vink & tomsmom reveals!

And _thank goodness_ matching wallet arrived.
Finally can use dark chocolate vintage glove leather tote!
Because, obviously, it was incomplete & broken before now...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'd be sold...except for the brain jewels.
> Odd.
> My swarovski rooster whispered, "I could destroy any bear in a glitter-sparkle contest."
> Cheeky chicken.
> 
> Well, looking forward to vink & tomsmom reveals!
> 
> And _thank goodness_ matching wallet arrived.
> Finally can use dark chocolate vintage glove leather tote!
> Because, obviously, it was incomplete & broken before now...
> View attachment 3645039



Awesome!


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> I caved and bought another Longchamp on the bay. It's a neo which I don't have in red, a color I don't have. So it's a win win situation?



I guess it is. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> I'd be sold...except for the brain jewels.
> Odd.
> My swarovski rooster whispered, "I could destroy any bear in a glitter-sparkle contest."
> Cheeky chicken.
> 
> Well, looking forward to vink & tomsmom reveals!
> 
> And _thank goodness_ matching wallet arrived.
> Finally can use dark chocolate vintage glove leather tote!
> Because, obviously, it was incomplete & broken before now...
> View attachment 3645039



This look really nice. I'd love to see it slouch. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> I'd be sold...except for the brain jewels.
> Odd.
> My swarovski rooster whispered, "I could destroy any bear in a glitter-sparkle contest."
> Cheeky chicken.
> 
> Well, looking forward to vink & tomsmom reveals!
> 
> And _thank goodness_ matching wallet arrived.
> Finally can use dark chocolate vintage glove leather tote!
> Because, obviously, it was incomplete & broken before now...
> View attachment 3645039


Love the color and that leather!


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> I'd be sold...except for the brain jewels.
> Odd.
> My swarovski rooster whispered, "I could destroy any bear in a glitter-sparkle contest."
> Cheeky chicken.
> 
> Well, looking forward to vink & tomsmom reveals!
> 
> And _thank goodness_ matching wallet arrived.
> Finally can use dark chocolate vintage glove leather tote!
> Because, obviously, it was incomplete & broken before now...
> View attachment 3645039


Like this wallet a lot, *remainsilly*! Terrific rugged look. Like for hiking in the woods, yes?


----------



## Murphy47

ElainePG said:


> Like this wallet a lot, *remainsilly*! Terrific rugged look. Like for hiking in the woods, yes?



And visits to construction sites [emoji609]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> This look really nice. I'd love to see it slouch. [emoji4]





Tomsmom said:


> Love the color and that leather!


Thanks, vink & Tomsmom.
Kip leather. Becomes even softer & slouchier, as an old baseball glove.
Also, develops more "distressed" look.


ElainePG said:


> Like this wallet a lot, *remainsilly*! Terrific rugged look. Like for hiking in the woods, yes?


Thanks, ElainePG.
Wallet nice & basic. And tough.
Love wristlet with clip--secures inside open tote, as shown:




Murphy47 said:


> And visits to construction sites [emoji609]


And baseball games!
Plus the countless other freaky stuff I do...


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, vink & Tomsmom.
> Kip leather. Becomes even softer & slouchier, as an old baseball glove.
> Also, develops more "distressed" look.
> 
> Thanks, ElainePG.
> Wallet nice & basic. And tough.
> Love wristlet with clip--secures inside open tote, as shown:
> View attachment 3645274
> 
> 
> And baseball games!
> Plus the countless other freaky stuff I do...



I like the name! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I'd be sold...except for the brain jewels.
> Odd.
> My swarovski rooster whispered, "I could destroy any bear in a glitter-sparkle contest."
> Cheeky chicken.
> 
> Well, looking forward to vink & tomsmom reveals!
> 
> And _thank goodness_ matching wallet arrived.
> Finally can use dark chocolate vintage glove leather tote!
> Because, obviously, it was incomplete & broken before now...
> View attachment 3645039


Yay! Bag is complete now. Any adventures planed where you can take her out as soon as possible?


----------



## Ludmilla

Spring is here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3645451
> 
> Spring is here.


Wow! Another lovely bag basking in the sun!
No spring here.It's been raining for three days....


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3645451
> 
> Spring is here.



I love your coat. I have a thing for outerwear, but it's so hot here even a vest is just too much.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3645451
> 
> Spring is here.


I love everything about this picture, the coat, the bag...and yayyy for spring!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all, ladies! I am very happy that I am able to take my vachetta bags out again.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Bag is complete now. Any adventures planed where you can take her out as soon as possible?


Thanks
Glad my plan for securing wallet to bag worked irl.

Adventures come without warning--same as circuses & carnivals.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3645451
> 
> Spring is here.


Great photo!
Scarf? The colorful thing?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Another lovely bag basking in the sun!
> No spring here.It's been raining for three days....



Rain is good for flowers but not for happy mood. 
Rainy and gloomy here too.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Glad my plan for securing wallet to bag worked irl.
> 
> Adventures come without warning--same as circuses & carnivals.
> 
> Great photo!
> Scarf? The colorful thing?


Nope, foldable bag. 
Hope the adventures come soon.


----------



## remainsilly

Inspired by Ludmilla--
Spring bag adventures!


Baseballism vintage glove leather tote/ wallet find a sunny spot.
To enjoy herbs/flowers.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Inspired by Ludmilla--
> Spring bag adventures!
> View attachment 3646192
> 
> Baseballism vintage glove leather tote/ wallet find a sunny spot.
> To enjoy herbs/flowers.



I Love this! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Inspired by Ludmilla--
> Spring bag adventures!
> View attachment 3646192
> 
> Baseballism vintage glove leather tote/ wallet find a sunny spot.
> To enjoy herbs/flowers.


Lovely! Hope you had a great time being out and about in the sun.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
The sun is back.
I am going for a walk before having a coffee at an outdoor café.
Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday. Miss Pickle went fetching ice-cream with me.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday. Miss Pickle went fetching ice-cream with me.
> 
> View attachment 3646437



I like your sweater! Goes very well with Ms. Pickle. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday. Miss Pickle went fetching ice-cream with me.
> 
> View attachment 3646437


Miss Pickle!!!!!
Agree with vink--great sweater choice.
Ice cream.
-----
Glove leather tote & I out most of day.
Finding supplies to construct--
Hannibal Lecter mask.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b7/6b/97/b76b97240ae052cabd14d7505aa35e2d.jpg
Life has odd turnings.


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Miss Pickle!!!!!
> Agree with vink--great sweater choice.
> Ice cream.
> -----
> Glove leather tote & I out most of day.
> Finding supplies to construct--
> *Hannibal Lecter mask.*
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b7/6b/97/b76b97240ae052cabd14d7505aa35e2d.jpg
> Life has odd turnings.


Halloween is early this year????????


----------



## remainsilly

ElainePG said:


> Halloween is early this year????????



"Come as a 90's character" event.
Man in my life chose Dr. Lecter.

Found video:

Substituted papier mache mask for more comfort. (Which required x-acto knife tedium, to clean drilled holes.)

Used 2 tones of acrylic paint, for more textural/worn look.

So far(paint drying):


I made "screaming lamb" necklace.
For extra fun:


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Miss Pickle!!!!!
> Agree with vink--great sweater choice.
> Ice cream.
> -----
> Glove leather tote & I out most of day.
> Finding supplies to construct--
> Hannibal Lecter mask.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/b7/6b/97/b76b97240ae052cabd14d7505aa35e2d.jpg
> Life has odd turnings.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> "Come as a 90's character" event.
> Man in my life chose Dr. Lecter.
> 
> Found video:
> 
> Substituted papier mache mask for more comfort. (Which required x-acto knife tedium, to clean drilled holes.)
> 
> Used 2 tones of acrylic paint, for more textural/worn look.
> 
> So far(paint drying):
> View attachment 3646948
> 
> I made "screaming lamb" necklace.
> For extra fun:
> View attachment 3646949




Great job! You're talented!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> "Come as a 90's character" event.
> Man in my life chose Dr. Lecter.
> 
> Found video:
> 
> Substituted papier mache mask for more comfort. (Which required x-acto knife tedium, to clean drilled holes.)
> 
> Used 2 tones of acrylic paint, for more textural/worn look.
> 
> So far(paint drying):
> View attachment 3646948
> 
> I made "screaming lamb" necklace.
> For extra fun:
> View attachment 3646949




You are so crafty!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks
Here is finished mask.
With metal mouth bars & elastic.


Cannot knit or sew--but can make lunatic masks.
Tragic.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Here is finished mask.
> With metal mouth bars & elastic.
> View attachment 3647073
> 
> Cannot knit or sew--but can make lunatic masks.
> Tragic.



This is XLNT!!! 
Now he just has to practice saying "Do I scare you, Clarice?"
Still gives me goosebumps.


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Here is finished mask.
> With metal mouth bars & elastic.
> View attachment 3647073
> 
> Cannot knit or sew--but can make lunatic masks.
> Tragic.


Hey, RS, what a skill!!!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Here is finished mask.
> With metal mouth bars & elastic.
> View attachment 3647073
> 
> Cannot knit or sew--but can make lunatic masks.
> Tragic.



Wow! This is amazing! [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> "Come as a 90's character" event.
> Man in my life chose Dr. Lecter.
> 
> Found video:
> 
> Substituted papier mache mask for more comfort. (Which required x-acto knife tedium, to clean drilled holes.)
> 
> Used 2 tones of acrylic paint, for more textural/worn look.
> 
> So far(paint drying):
> View attachment 3646948
> 
> I made "screaming lamb" necklace.
> For extra fun:
> View attachment 3646949



Woah! I know who is going to craft the masks for our next Halloween party at the Mackerel! 
Good job!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! I know who is going to craft the masks for our next Halloween party at the Mackerel!
> Good job!



Great idea! [emoji38][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> "Come as a 90's character" event.
> Man in my life chose Dr. Lecter.
> 
> Found video:
> 
> Substituted papier mache mask for more comfort. (Which required x-acto knife tedium, to clean drilled holes.)
> 
> Used 2 tones of acrylic paint, for more textural/worn look.
> 
> So far(paint drying):
> View attachment 3646948
> 
> I made "screaming lamb" necklace.
> For extra fun:
> View attachment 3646949



So talented!!


----------



## vink

My birthday bag!!!! Yay!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 




(Natural light, at the parking lot. [emoji28]) 

With contrast lining. 




(Fluorescent light, my room.) 

Yay! Here she is (well, I'll post better pix tomorrow! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 




And yes! I do get her some little friends! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] 




Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> My birthday bag!!!! Yay!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647566
> 
> 
> (Natural light, at the parking lot. [emoji28])
> 
> With contrast lining.
> 
> View attachment 3647567
> 
> 
> (Fluorescent light, my room.)
> 
> Yay! Here she is (well, I'll post better pix tomorrow! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647568
> 
> 
> And yes! I do get her some little friends! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647569
> 
> 
> Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Absolutely gorgeous! Happy Birthday[emoji322]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> My birthday bag!!!! Yay!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647566
> 
> 
> (Natural light, at the parking lot. [emoji28])
> 
> With contrast lining.
> 
> View attachment 3647567
> 
> 
> (Fluorescent light, my room.)
> 
> Yay! Here she is (well, I'll post better pix tomorrow! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647568
> 
> 
> And yes! I do get her some little friends! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647569
> 
> 
> Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


She is so so lovely, vink! The colour is so perfect for your warm climate. As I already said on the other thread, a happy bag for a happy day. The midi Selene is my favorite workhorse style, I hope you love her as much as I love mine. 
Happy birthday again, dear vink!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! Happy Birthday[emoji322]



Thank you very much, Murphy! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 




Ludmilla said:


> She is so so lovely, vink! The colour is so perfect for your warm climate. As I already said on the other thread, a happy bag for a happy day. The midi Selene is my favorite workhorse style, I hope you love her as much as I love mine.
> Happy birthday again, dear vink!



Thank you, Ludmilla! [emoji38] The color really help cheer me up. It's been raining the whole day today and just looking at it seem to brighten my day already. [emoji16] I don't know how much I'd like using her since she fit quite snug under my armpit and that's not something I'm used to, but I'm sure I can live with that. Time will tell on this, but I'm sure I'll love her just the same. I already have plan to take her with me on a vacation this June. I also order a messenger strap for her. Yay! We'd look awesome! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> My birthday bag!!!! Yay!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647566
> 
> 
> (Natural light, at the parking lot. [emoji28])
> 
> With contrast lining.
> 
> View attachment 3647567
> 
> 
> (Fluorescent light, my room.)
> 
> Yay! Here she is (well, I'll post better pix tomorrow! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647568
> 
> 
> And yes! I do get her some little friends! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647569
> 
> 
> Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Beautiful!!  Love the color and the zippers!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for Dr. Lecter mask love, all


Murphy47 said:


> This is XLNT!!!
> Now he just has to practice saying "Do I scare you, Clarice?"
> Still gives me goosebumps.


He's been perfecting famous air-intake slurpy noise.

Talking about fava beans & a nice chianti.


Ludmilla said:


> Woah! I know who is going to craft the masks for our next Halloween party at the Mackerel!
> Good job!


When island party theme is "famous murdering crazies" or "restraint techniques for cannibals," I'm there.


vink said:


> My birthday bag!!!! Yay!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647566
> 
> 
> (Natural light, at the parking lot. [emoji28])
> 
> With contrast lining.
> 
> View attachment 3647567
> 
> 
> (Fluorescent light, my room.)
> 
> Yay! Here she is (well, I'll post better pix tomorrow! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647568
> 
> 
> And yes! I do get her some little friends! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647569
> 
> 
> Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Vink, she is so cooling outside, so exhilarating inside!
What a great combination.
Love the pouches, too.
A birthday party on your shoulder!
Congrats & many good wishes.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!  Love the color and the zippers!



Thank you! Me, too! Silver and blue pastel are such my things! [emoji4] 




remainsilly said:


> Thanks for Dr. Lecter mask love, all
> 
> He's been perfecting famous air-intake slurpy noise.
> 
> Talking about fava beans & a nice chianti.
> 
> When island party theme is "famous murdering crazies" or "restraint techniques for cannibals," I'm there.
> 
> Vink, she is so cooling outside, so exhilarating inside!
> What a great combination.
> Love the pouches, too.
> A birthday party on your shoulder!
> Congrats & many good wishes.




I'm sure that party theme will be lovely for the Halloween. [emoji16] It'd definitely put the Mackerel on the world's party map this time. Eh... we may not even be able to get our usual table anymore. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 

Thank you for the wishes and also thank you very much for the pouches love. I can't believe how they go well together, either. I'm just glad it comes out as I expected. Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## ElainePG

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Here is finished mask.
> With metal mouth bars & elastic.
> View attachment 3647073
> 
> Cannot knit or sew--but can make lunatic masks.
> Tragic.


Oooooh... spooooooky! He'll be the hit of the party. Well done!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Thank you very much, Murphy! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Ludmilla! [emoji38] The color really help cheer me up. It's been raining the whole day today and just looking at it seem to brighten my day already. [emoji16] I don't know how much I'd like using her since she fit quite snug under my armpit and that's not something I'm used to, but I'm sure I can live with that. Time will tell on this, but I'm sure I'll love her just the same. I already have plan to take her with me on a vacation this June. I also order a messenger strap for her. Yay! We'd look awesome! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


You will definitely look awesome!
It is very good that you ordered the messenger strap, too. It gives you much more flexibility wearing your new beauty.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> My birthday bag!!!! Yay!!!! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647566
> 
> 
> (Natural light, at the parking lot. [emoji28])
> 
> With contrast lining.
> 
> View attachment 3647567
> 
> 
> (Fluorescent light, my room.)
> 
> Yay! Here she is (well, I'll post better pix tomorrow! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647568
> 
> 
> And yes! I do get her some little friends! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> View attachment 3647569
> 
> 
> Yay! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


What a beautiful bag, Vink! See.... it was worth the wait!
Congrats on your birthday bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

My Longchamp Neo arrived today.  I already moved in.  Pic to follow.


----------



## Tomsmom

The color is a ruby red I really like it


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> The color is a ruby red I really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648101



Awesome red!!! Nice pick.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful bag, Vink! See.... it was worth the wait!
> Congrats on your birthday bag!



Thank you! It's so worth the wait.m[emoji4]


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> The color is a ruby red I really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648101



Yay for a new bag, too! [emoji38]


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> The color is a ruby red I really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648101


What a nice red tone!
Omg, red bags are so fun!
Congrats.


----------



## ElainePG

Tomsmom said:


> The color is a ruby red I really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648101


This is gorgeous! Such a beautiful deep *red*. Congratulations, *Tomsmom*.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The color is a ruby red I really like it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3648101


Lucky find! I love that shade of red.


----------



## Ludmilla

Another glorious spring day. My new Cuir is having her first adventure. Packed to the brim with picknick stuff. Going to the lake.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3648536
> View attachment 3648535
> 
> Another glorious spring day. My new Cuir is having her first adventure. Packed to the brim with picknick stuff. Going to the lake.



Look like another great day. [emoji4] Here's the BD bag with me waiting for DD. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you for the red bag love ❤️!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3648536
> View attachment 3648535
> 
> Another glorious spring day. My new Cuir is having her first adventure. Packed to the brim with picknick stuff. Going to the lake.



I hope you had a great time, the cuir is just beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Look like another great day. [emoji4] Here's the BD bag with me waiting for DD. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3648539


My goodness that color is so pretty !!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3648536
> View attachment 3648535
> 
> Another glorious spring day. My new Cuir is having her first adventure. Packed to the brim with picknick stuff. Going to the lake.


Ah, relaxed meal & wanderings by lake.
Sounds wonderful.

Reminds of Grahame's The Wind in the Willows.
Rat & Mole rediscovering Spring landscape.
And fun of boats.
https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f3/ae/c4/f3aec4daf4ae418a3afe941e2f63b5b1.jpg


vink said:


> Look like another great day. [emoji4] Here's the BD bag with me waiting for DD. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3648539


Color changes in different light! Magic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the bag love, ladies. Tan Cuir had fun today.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Look like another great day. [emoji4] Here's the BD bag with me waiting for DD. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3648539



So so pretty.  Did you have fun using her?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the bag love, ladies. Tan Cuir had fun today.
> 
> View attachment 3648928
> 
> View attachment 3648932
> 
> View attachment 3648934
> 
> View attachment 3648939



Aw. Piggies.
(insert emojis--which aren't working on tpf again)
What a nice day! Tan cuir worked beautifully.
Very glad for you.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Ah, relaxed meal & wanderings by lake.
> Sounds wonderful.
> 
> Reminds of Grahame's The Wind in the Willows.
> Rat & Mole rediscovering Spring landscape.
> And fun of boats.
> https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/736x/f3/ae/c4/f3aec4daf4ae418a3afe941e2f63b5b1.jpg
> 
> Color changes in different light! Magic.



[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] She doesn't really change the color. I think it's the lighting and my phone camera. [emoji6] But she's indeed magical to me. [emoji4]




Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the bag love, ladies. Tan Cuir had fun today.
> 
> View attachment 3648928
> 
> View attachment 3648932
> 
> View attachment 3648934
> 
> View attachment 3648939



This is such a great day! I wish I could see this much of a wonderment everyday. I work in beach town, but rarely get to see or walk on the beach. That said even if I move in to a new condo with a beach view, I doubt if I'll get to look out the window that often. [emoji20] aw... now that I type it out, I realize how sad it sound. I seriously need a life besides work and family. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848] 




Ludmilla said:


> So so pretty.  Did you have fun using her?



Yes! I actually decide to put a Pom Pom charm on her. [emoji28]. Not that she isn't pretty enough on her own. I just found this charm go loose in my room and think it may go well when the bag, so I put it on. [emoji4] And kinda hesitate to take it off. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Here she is. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aw. Piggies.
> (insert emojis--which aren't working on tpf again)
> What a nice day! Tan cuir worked beautifully.
> Very glad for you.


Thank you. 


vink said:


> [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] She doesn't really change the color. I think it's the lighting and my phone camera. [emoji6] But she's indeed magical to me. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is such a great day! I wish I could see this much of a wonderment everyday. I work in beach town, but rarely get to see or walk on the beach. That said even if I move in to a new condo with a beach view, I doubt if I'll get to look out the window that often. [emoji20] aw... now that I type it out, I realize how sad it sound. I seriously need a life besides work and family. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes! I actually decide to put a Pom Pom charm on her. [emoji28]. Not that she isn't pretty enough on her own. I just found this charm go loose in my room and think it may go well when the bag, so I put it on. [emoji4] And kinda hesitate to take it off. [emoji16]


That lake is not far from my home. Nevertheless, I go there maybe 1 or 2 times each year. Somehow we do not really appreciate the beauties around us, because we are to busy with normal life. 


vink said:


> Here she is. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3649483


Your Selene is wonderful and the charm is perfect for her.


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Here she is. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3649483


Color is so refreshing!! And that charm is cute!!


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Here she is. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3649483


Pom pom catches lining color.
Looks perfect. Absolutely, leave on!
(oh boy, emojis work again)


Ludmilla said:


> Somehow we do not really appreciate the beauties around us, because we are to busy with normal life.


So much truth.

Is easier to travel the world excitedly than to discover new things about one's own corner of it.
But those happiest in own corners seem richest & fullest, imo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday everyone! I'm taking a break from work. I hope everyone's day is calm yet not boring


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone! I'm taking a break from work. I hope everyone's day is calm yet not boring


Happy Wednesday! Do you have any fun plans for your break from work day? 
I am having some days far away from work and went hiking with the dog, today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday! Do you have any fun plans for your break from work day?
> I am having some days far away from work and went hiking with the dog, today.


I meant I was taking a break from the work I was supposed to be doing lol .  I hope you had a great hike!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I meant I was taking a break from the work I was supposed to be doing lol .  I hope you had a great hike!


Ahh.  I thought there are more islanders on vacation. 
Yes, thank you, the hike was nice. We have still tons of sunshine.


----------



## remainsilly

First, let me say:
ORCHID BLOOM #6!!!!!!


In other news, rummaging through closet for outfit.
Award luncheon tomorrow. 

So far, rehab leather jacket.
And pants.
Perhaps an h clutch or mulberry lily.
Rest should fall into place--if wind is fair & gods are smiling.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> First, let me say:
> ORCHID BLOOM #6!!!!!!
> View attachment 3650225
> 
> In other news, rummaging through closet for outfit.
> Award luncheon tomorrow.
> 
> So far, rehab leather jacket.
> And pants.
> Perhaps an h clutch or mulberry lily.
> Rest should fall into place--if wind is fair & gods are smiling.


Congrats on your orchid!  This is so exciting.
You are going to look smashing at the luncheon. What can go wrong if you take one of your lovely bags with you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Another adventure day for me and my Cuir.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> First, let me say:
> ORCHID BLOOM #6!!!!!!
> View attachment 3650225
> 
> In other news, rummaging through closet for outfit.
> Award luncheon tomorrow.
> 
> So far, rehab leather jacket.
> And pants.
> Perhaps an h clutch or mulberry lily.
> Rest should fall into place--if wind is fair & gods are smiling.


Oh my goodness that orchid is stunning!  Congrats on all the blooms!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3650794
> 
> Another adventure day for me and my Cuir.


I hope you have a great adventure!  I'm at work but changed back to my cuir I just love that bag too !


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I am in Dubai for two weeks.
Yesterday, I just walked around a part of the city..
Today I took the metro to one of the huge shopping malls where you can go skiing indoors.
No skiing for me, thank you..
But.... a lot of window shopping. 
The euro is lower than on my last visit in October.
This didn't stop me from entering luxury boutiques.
I saw a few beautiful bags.
Chanel's Coco Handle and Gabrielle. The SA told me that they sell like hot cakes..
A beautiful tote and messenger bag from The Row.. Awfully expensive, God knows why.
A Picotin 22 and a Rodeo charm at Hermès. So much more expensive than in Europe..
Most buyers are from China.
Next time, I will have a look at LV...


----------



## vink

Thanks for the charm love. [emoji4] I decide to keep it on, at least for a while. [emoji4] 

That orchid is beautiful, RemainSilly! 

Your cuir look so comfortable. I like the vibe that comes out of it, Ludmilla. [emoji4] 

And how I wish I could visit Dubai one day. [emoji5] You're so lucky, Mariapia. Hope you have fun with the trip!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for orchid love.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3650794
> 
> Another adventure day for me and my Cuir.


Lovely pink with tan cuir!
Enjoy adventures!
-----
Funny--my luncheon outfit("business casual") is similar pink/brown mix.


Remember rehab leather jacket?
Plus vince camuto laser-cut booties & hermes dogon duo(as clutch) in rouge grenat.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for orchid love.
> 
> Lovely pink with tan cuir!
> Enjoy adventures!
> -----
> Funny--my luncheon outfit("business casual") is similar pink/brown mix.
> View attachment 3650978
> 
> Remember rehab leather jacket?
> Plus vince camuto laser-cut booties & hermes dogon duo(as clutch) in rouge grenat.


Stunning!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the Cuir love, ladies. 
We are on our way home now - had a nice day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am in Dubai for two weeks.
> Yesterday, I just walked around a part of the city..
> Today I took the metro to one of the huge shopping malls where you can go skiing indoors.
> No skiing for me, thank you..
> But.... a lot of window shopping.
> The euro is lower than on my last visit in October.
> This didn't stop me from entering luxury boutiques.
> I saw a few beautiful bags.
> Chanel's Coco Handle and Gabrielle. The SA told me that they sell like hot cakes..
> A beautiful tote and messenger bag from The Row.. Awfully expensive, God knows why.
> A Picotin 22 and a Rodeo charm at Hermès. So much more expensive than in Europe..
> Most buyers are from China.
> Next time, I will have a look at LV...


Have fun!
Sounds like you are having a great time.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the Cuir love, ladies.
> We are on our way home now - had a nice day.


Your Cuir is a wonder, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Cuir is a wonder, Ludmilla!


Thank you! You are too kind as always.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for orchid love.
> 
> Lovely pink with tan cuir!
> Enjoy adventures!
> -----
> Funny--my luncheon outfit("business casual") is similar pink/brown mix.
> View attachment 3650978
> 
> Remember rehab leather jacket?
> Plus vince camuto laser-cut booties & hermes dogon duo(as clutch) in rouge grenat.


You look so great, love the boots and that jacket is made for you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am in Dubai for two weeks.
> Yesterday, I just walked around a part of the city..
> Today I took the metro to one of the huge shopping malls where you can go skiing indoors.
> No skiing for me, thank you..
> But.... a lot of window shopping.
> The euro is lower than on my last visit in October.
> This didn't stop me from entering luxury boutiques.
> I saw a few beautiful bags.
> Chanel's Coco Handle and Gabrielle. The SA told me that they sell like hot cakes..
> A beautiful tote and messenger bag from The Row.. Awfully expensive, God knows why.
> A Picotin 22 and a Rodeo charm at Hermès. So much more expensive than in Europe..
> Most buyers are from China.
> Next time, I will have a look at LV...


 Wow you really went all out with the luxury stores.  How is the weather in Dubai?  I hope you have a great time!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for orchid love.
> 
> Lovely pink with tan cuir!
> Enjoy adventures!
> -----
> Funny--my luncheon outfit("business casual") is similar pink/brown mix.
> View attachment 3650978
> 
> Remember rehab leather jacket?
> Plus vince camuto laser-cut booties & hermes dogon duo(as clutch) in rouge grenat.



Wow! That look Very smart! You're a sharp dresser!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Wow you really went all out with the luxury stores.  How is the weather in Dubai?  I hope you have a great time!


The weather was awful, last week, with heavy rains, strong winds and hail!
A friend who has been living in Dubai for 25 years told me that she had never seen that....
At the moment, it's rather warm ..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The weather was awful, last week, with heavy rains, strong winds and hail!
> A friend who has been living in Dubai for 25 years told me that she had never seen that....
> At the moment, it's rather warm ..


I hope you have great weather for the remainder of your trip


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I hope you have great weather for the remainder of your trip


I hope so! I like being outside!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for outfit love, all


Lovely event.
Was given the floral table arrangement.


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for orchid love.
> 
> Lovely pink with tan cuir!
> Enjoy adventures!
> -----
> Funny--my luncheon outfit("business casual") is similar pink/brown mix.
> View attachment 3650978
> 
> Remember rehab leather jacket?
> Plus vince camuto laser-cut booties & hermes dogon duo(as clutch) in rouge grenat.


You look sharp! That jacket really boosts the look!


Mariapia said:


> The weather was awful, last week, with heavy rains, strong winds and hail!
> A friend who has been living in Dubai for 25 years told me that she had never seen that....
> At the moment, it's rather warm ..


Enjoy your trip! I wish to visit Dubai also one day.  I know a lot of people from my country work there.  I was told that in the airport, you can speak in our language and there will be somebody to answer you.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> You look sharp! That jacket really boosts the look!
> 
> Enjoy your trip! I wish to visit Dubai also one day.  I know a lot of people from my country work there.  I was told that in the airport, you can speak in our language and there will be somebody to answer you.


What is your language, msd_bags?


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday everyone!  I'm off to a concert later tonight, what is everyone up to ?


----------



## vink

I'm at home. I just want some rest. 

And since I'm still a bit crazy about my bag. [emoji4] 

I flip the charm today. There're 3 colors on this Pom Pom charm so.  [emoji4] 




I think I'm a little bit nuts. [emoji28]


----------



## remainsilly

Concert sounds fun, Tomsmom.

And pom pom on bag, vink=
---
Today:
enjoying my flowers--


And yesterday's "clutch" quickly transforms back into wallet.
Inside chanel bag.
To attend friend's retirement party.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Concert sounds fun, Tomsmom.
> 
> And pom pom on bag, vink=
> ---
> Today:
> enjoying my flowers--
> View attachment 3651955
> 
> And yesterday's "clutch" quickly transforms back into wallet.
> Inside chanel bag.
> To attend friend's retirement party.
> View attachment 3651961



Pretty [emoji8]


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> I'm at home. I just want some rest.
> 
> And since I'm still a bit crazy about my bag. [emoji4]
> 
> I flip the charm today. There're 3 colors on this Pom Pom charm so.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3651909
> 
> 
> I think I'm a little bit nuts. [emoji28]


Love the Pom Pom  and that bag


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Concert sounds fun, Tomsmom.
> 
> And pom pom on bag, vink=
> ---
> Today:
> enjoying my flowers--
> View attachment 3651955
> 
> And yesterday's "clutch" quickly transforms back into wallet.
> Inside chanel bag.
> To attend friend's retirement party.
> View attachment 3651961


My goodness that Chanel, wowza!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I'm at home. I just want some rest.
> 
> And since I'm still a bit crazy about my bag. [emoji4]
> 
> I flip the charm today. There're 3 colors on this Pom Pom charm so.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3651909
> 
> 
> I think I'm a little bit nuts. [emoji28]


Love the bag and the pompon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sounds like all islanders are busy today...


The navy Cuir and I had fun at the lake.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!  I'm off to a concert later tonight, what is everyone up to ?


Happy Friday! Sounds like a lovely evening. What bag are you going to take with you?


vink said:


> I'm at home. I just want some rest.
> 
> And since I'm still a bit crazy about my bag. [emoji4]
> 
> I flip the charm today. There're 3 colors on this Pom Pom charm so.  [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3651909
> 
> 
> I think I'm a little bit nuts. [emoji28]



Love the pom pom. And you are NOT crazy. 



remainsilly said:


> Concert sounds fun, Tomsmom.
> 
> And pom pom on bag, vink=
> ---
> Today:
> enjoying my flowers--
> View attachment 3651955
> 
> And yesterday's "clutch" quickly transforms back into wallet.
> Inside chanel bag.
> To attend friend's retirement party.
> View attachment 3651961


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Pretty [emoji8]


Hi Murphy!  What are you up to on this Friday? How are you doing?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday! Sounds like a lovely evening. What bag are you going to take with you?
> 
> 
> Love the pom pom. And you are NOT crazy.


I have been busy today... Went to another shopping mall close to the hotel 
I wanted to go to the LV store.. and learnt that it had closed a few weeks ago.
There are other LV boutiques in the city, fortunately.
I will keep everyone posted...
Ludmilla, I will also visit the Longchamp store.  
Now, I want a Cuir too. Yours are lovely, navy and tan are my favourites as well.
Lots of ladies carry Le Pliages in Dubai.
I haven't seen anyone carrying high end bags so far, probably because I haven't been to one of the numerous posh places yet...


----------



## remainsilly

Same jacket, more casual today:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/calcifer-2-55-chanel-227-jpg.3652204/
Shirt was gift. 
---
Lake looks beautiful, Ludmilla.
Dubai sounds very exciting, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday! Sounds like a lovely evening. What bag are you going to take with you?
> 
> 
> Love the pom pom. And you are NOT crazy.



Since it is raining like crazy,  tonite I'm bringing my nylon Le Pliage medium, it's a fuscia pink color.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here she is


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Concert sounds fun, Tomsmom.
> 
> And pom pom on bag, vink=
> ---
> Today:
> enjoying my flowers--
> View attachment 3651955
> 
> And yesterday's "clutch" quickly transforms back into wallet.
> Inside chanel bag.
> To attend friend's retirement party.
> View attachment 3651961



Oh... pretty ! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vink

Thank you for the bag love, everyone! [emoji4] 

The lake is beautiful, Ludmilla! How I wish I could go one day. (At the end, I couldn't make it so DH just went and I ended up went to Japan instead.) 

They closed down a LV boutique in Dubai?!?!?! Wow! That sounds bad to me. Unless they closed it down just to renovate or to move it somewhere else, it gets me wonder about the economy. 

Nothing much this weekend. Just stay home and relax. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Murphy!  What are you up to on this Friday? How are you doing?



Sorry. Phone not working all day. 
Been REALLY sick. 
Travelled out of town for youngest DD final competition.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Phone not working all day.
> Been REALLY sick.
> Travelled out of town for youngest DD final competition.


Oh no I hope you feel better asap!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Phone not working all day.
> Been REALLY sick.
> Travelled out of town for youngest DD final competition.



Get well soon! Take care!


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> What is your language, msd_bags?



You can find a lot of Filipinos working in the duty free shops at the airport. [emoji1]


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> You can find a lot of Filipinos working in the duty free shops at the airport. [emoji1]


Oh! Of course, msd_bags!
There are lots of people from the Philippines in Dubai.
My best friends here are from Manilla.
Do you live in the Philippines?


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Oh! Of course, msd_bags!
> There are lots of people from the Philippines in Dubai.
> My best friends here are from Manilla.
> Do you live in the Philippines?



Yup, I live here in Metro Manila! [emoji3] Small world! [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Thank you for the bag love, everyone! [emoji4]
> 
> The lake is beautiful, Ludmilla! How I wish I could go one day. (At the end, I couldn't make it so DH just went and I ended up went to Japan instead.)
> 
> They closed down a LV boutique in Dubai?!?!?! Wow! That sounds bad to me. Unless they closed it down just to renovate or to move it somewhere else, it gets me wonder about the economy.
> 
> Nothing much this weekend. Just stay home and relax. [emoji4]


No, vink, they closed it down for good.
The mall used to have Chanel, Dior and Fendi too and since there has been an extension, new cheaper shops have opened. Maybe the high end boutiques didn't like the mix. Or they just want to cut costs...
Hermès is still there though they opened a larger store in another mall.
Seems THEY are doing good!


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Yup, I live here in Metro Manila! [emoji3] Small world! [emoji3]


Wow! 
My friends always ask me to go to the Philippines. 
I will certainly go!


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> My friends always ask me to go to the Philippines.
> I will certainly go!



Sounds good!! [emoji106] [emoji7] It's too hot this time of the year. Maybe best time weather (and traffic) wise is January or February.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Phone not working all day.
> Been REALLY sick.
> Travelled out of town for youngest DD final competition.


Get well soon, my friend


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Phone not working all day.
> Been REALLY sick.
> Travelled out of town for youngest DD final competition.


Miss you here, Murphy!


----------



## Ser

Hi everyone I'm after some advice/opinions. I want to treat myself to a real leather jacket but can't decide on black or tan.

Wardrobe wise I wear both black and brown boots/shoes/bags. I tend to pick quite colorful patterned tops to go with jeans/trousers.

So here's the jackets. Which should I choose......


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> Hi everyone I'm after some advice/opinions. I want to treat myself to a real leather jacket but can't decide on black or tan.
> 
> Wardrobe wise I wear both black and brown boots/shoes/bags. I tend to pick quite colorful patterned tops to go with jeans/trousers.
> 
> So here's the jackets. Which should I choose......
> 
> View attachment 3653214
> View attachment 3653215



Depends on your coloring. 
So you have pink undertones to your skin or yellow? 
They are both gorgeous. Pick whichever looks best next to your face.


----------



## remainsilly

Ser said:


> Hi everyone I'm after some advice/opinions. I want to treat myself to a real leather jacket but can't decide on black or tan.
> 
> Wardrobe wise I wear both black and brown boots/shoes/bags. I tend to pick quite colorful patterned tops to go with jeans/trousers.
> 
> So here's the jackets. Which should I choose......
> 
> View attachment 3653214
> View attachment 3653215


I own both black & brown.
However, not that collared/overlap style.
Have you tried on to make sure is look you want?

Owned black horsehide jacket, style you show--for driving motorcycles.
But found bulky as fashion-only accessory.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I own both black & brown.
> However, not that collared/overlap style.
> Have you tried on to make sure is look you want?
> 
> Owned black horsehide jacket, style you show--for driving motorcycles.
> But found bulky as fashion-only accessory.



Excellent point.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Excellent point.


Thanks
Agree with your point about skin tone.
Some people look wrong in black leather.


----------



## Ser

Thanks for the comments ladies.  Lots to think about! Decisions decisions.....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Agree with your point about skin tone.
> Some people look wrong in black leather.



I used to wear ONLY black when I was a hot young thing. 
Now that I am more matured I go for dark brown. 
Maybe I was a New Yorker in another life. [emoji14]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Phone not working all day.
> Been REALLY sick.
> Travelled out of town for youngest DD final competition.


Get well soon. It sucks being sick.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I used to wear ONLY black when I was a hot young thing.
> Now that I am more matured I go for dark brown.
> Maybe I was a New Yorker in another life. [emoji14]


Haha. I must have been a New Yorker, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

@vink and @Mariapia LV closed the boutique in the city where I work although they made a lot of sales. They closed to make LV more exclusive. At least that was the reason they gave in the newspaper. The next boutique is now 2 hours away.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ice cream date. With a friend an her two little kids. I am totally exhausted now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ser said:


> Hi everyone I'm after some advice/opinions. I want to treat myself to a real leather jacket but can't decide on black or tan.
> 
> Wardrobe wise I wear both black and brown boots/shoes/bags. I tend to pick quite colorful patterned tops to go with jeans/trousers.
> 
> So here's the jackets. Which should I choose......
> 
> View attachment 3653214
> View attachment 3653215


I don't wear black so I am biased here. I have two leather jackets, one is brown, one is dark beige...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> @vink and @Mariapia LV closed the boutique in the city where I work although they made a lot of sales. They closed to make LV more exclusive. At least that was the reason they gave in the newspaper. The next boutique is now 2 hours away.


That's a reason I didn't think about, Ludmilla, but the paper could be right..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3653515
> 
> Ice cream date. With a friend an her two little kids. I am totally exhausted now.


Wow! 
Bag, scarf and red shoes, everything is lovely!
I love ice-cream dates too. 
The little ones must have been very excited..  No wonder you are exhausted now.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I used to wear ONLY black when I was a hot young thing.
> Now that I am more matured I go for dark brown.
> Maybe I was a New Yorker in another life. [emoji14]





Ludmilla said:


> Haha. I must have been a New Yorker, too.


Am sensing wild stories in islanders' pasts.
Excellent.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3653515
> 
> Ice cream date. With a friend an her two little kids. I am totally exhausted now.


Would be a circle in my personal hell--
wiggly droolers with loose ice cream. Near leather handbags.
http://www.dinofa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Kids-Eating-Ice-Cream.jpg

Your outfit is cheerful & nice!


Mariapia said:


> I don't wear black so I am biased here. I have two leather jackets, one is brown, one is dark beige...


Any reason why no black?
I avoided black handbags for many years.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That's a reason I didn't think about, Ludmilla, but the paper could be right..


Well, that's what LV told the paper. It is a shame that they closed the boutique. Michael Kors took over. Nothing against MK, but you can buy his bags in several stores of the city already. LV was more special. Btw. the H boutique is still there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Bag, scarf and red shoes, everything is lovely!
> I love ice-cream dates too.
> The little ones must have been very excited..  No wonder you are exhausted now.


Hehehe. I had a sore skin under my left eye that was gone for a few days now. After the date it was back again.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Am sensing wild stories in islanders' pasts.
> Excellent.
> 
> Would be a circle in my personal hell--
> wiggly droolers with loose ice cream. Near leather handbags.
> http://www.dinofa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Kids-Eating-Ice-Cream.jpg
> 
> Your outfit is cheerful & nice!
> 
> Any reason why no black?
> I avoided black handbags for many years.


I thought long about what handbag to take. Tbh i threw caution to the wind and took the Bree. The patina elves behaved. Not a stain. 

Hmmm. This islanders past was a bit gothic. 
Since then I avoid black. Guess I already had this life's share of black clothes/bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I had a sore skin under my left eye that was gone for a few days now. After the date it was back again.


Have you tried the gold ring method, Ludmilla?
You just rub the sore skin part with gold a few times a day. It works! 
It's what we call " grandmother's remedy".


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Am sensing wild stories in islanders' pasts.
> Excellent.
> 
> Would be a circle in my personal hell--
> wiggly droolers with loose ice cream. Near leather handbags.
> http://www.dinofa.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/Kids-Eating-Ice-Cream.jpg
> 
> Your outfit is cheerful & nice!
> 
> Any reason why no black?
> I avoided black handbags for many years.


I used to be dressed in black from head to toes.... Even my hair was black....
Lasted for years.... Then, one day I decided to give up the all black thing and there has been no going back.


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> Any reason why no black?
> I avoided black handbags for many years.


I still am not comfortable doing all black outfits. When I was growing up, we had a very old-fashioned society full of traditions. Being in all black translated to mourning. That stuck with me. And even up to now, if one wears a predominantly black outfit, others would wonder if that person is in mourning. Plus, we have very hot summers, so blacks really do not go well with that.


----------



## Mariapia

Sal


msd_bags said:


> I still am not comfortable doing all black outfits. When I was growing up, we had a very old-fashioned society full of traditions. Being in all black translated to mourning. That stuck with me. And even up to now, if one wears a predominantly black outfit, others would wonder if that person is in mourning. Plus, we have very hot summers, so blacks really do not go well with that.



Same here, msd_bags, black is associated with mourning especially with old people.
Younger ladies often wear black because it's supposed to go with everything and also because they say they will look slimmer in black clothes. Black is elegant too.
All SAs in high end shops wear black uniforms.


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Sal
> 
> 
> Same here, msd_bags, black is associated with mourning especially with old people.
> Younger ladies often wear black because it's supposed to go with everything and also because they say they will look slimmer in black clothes. Black is elegant too.
> All SAs in high end shops wear black uniforms.


Oh yes, I forgot about ladies wearing all black to look slimmer!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> @vink and @Mariapia LV closed the boutique in the city where I work although they made a lot of sales. They closed to make LV more exclusive. At least that was the reason they gave in the newspaper. The next boutique is now 2 hours away.



Wow! Really?!?!? Maybe they think people will travel. Well, I guess they're right, in some cases. I used to be there, but not anymore. Too lazy and tired to do that. [emoji20]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I had a sore skin under my left eye that was gone for a few days now. After the date it was back again.


Children cause this.
So do car salespeople. And incompentent plumbers.
The nerve-wrecking eye sore brigade of life.


Mariapia said:


> Have you tried the gold ring method, Ludmilla?
> You just rub the sore skin part with gold a few times a day. It works!
> It's what we call " grandmother's remedy".


Had not heard of method. Very interesting!
It eases pimples? Or muscle spasms?


Mariapia said:


> I used to be dressed in black from head to toes.... Even my hair was black....
> Lasted for years.... Then, one day I decided to give up the all black thing and there has been no going back.


 Tres chic!
All black is difficult for me.
I obsess that TONES of black items vary.
To look odd.
So confine myself to 1 or 2 things, mixed with other colors.


msd_bags said:


> I still am not comfortable doing all black outfits. When I was growing up, we had a very old-fashioned society full of traditions. Being in all black translated to mourning. That stuck with me. And even up to now, if one wears a predominantly black outfit, others would wonder if that person is in mourning. Plus, we have very hot summers, so blacks really do not go well with that.


Agreed--hot weather & black clothes 
Have known others using white as mourning color.
Very interesting.


msd_bags said:


> Oh yes, I forgot about ladies wearing all black to look slimmer!


Forgot this, too!
Not convinced it works...?


----------



## vink

I don't like wearing all black. I grew up with my grandmother and she's the one who taught me about the "black is for funeral". 

One day when I was a teenager, I came down from my room wearing all black. She took one look and didn't say anything. My mom took a notice and whispered to me after that. Well, I took note and never do it again, unless I really do go to a funeral. Even with the current morning state situation here, I only keep it all black for about a week. After that, I spin it around with dark gray, dark navy, and a bit of white. And I'm not very big on black bag until last year. In my book, a good very dark navy blue is as good as black anyway. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Children cause this.
> So do car salespeople. And incompentent plumbers.
> The nerve-wrecking eye sore brigade of life.
> 
> Had not heard of method. Very interesting!
> It eases pimples? Or muscle spasms?
> Tres chic!
> All black is difficult for me.
> I obsess that TONES of black items vary.
> To look odd.
> So confine myself to 1 or 2 things, mixed with other colors.
> 
> Agreed--hot weather & black clothes
> Have known others using white as mourning color.
> Very interesting.
> 
> Forgot this, too!
> Not convinced it works...?



Actually, the East Asian wear all white for mourning. Wearing black is something they take from the west. There's even a special garment , some kind of raffia fabric, that you have to wear with all white outfit, if you're the direct family of the dead, too. 

In my country, traditionally, if the dead is older than you, wear white. (Also for when you want to make the mourning felt so deeply). If they're younger than you, wear black. If you're not related to them, wear dark navy blue or dark purple. 

But yeah... these days, people just wear black to the funeral.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Children cause this.
> So do car salespeople. And incompentent plumbers.
> The nerve-wrecking eye sore brigade of life.
> 
> Had not heard of method. Very interesting!
> It eases pimples? Or muscle spasms?
> Tres chic!
> All black is difficult for me.
> I obsess that TONES of black items vary.
> To look odd.
> So confine myself to 1 or 2 things, mixed with other colors.
> 
> Agreed--hot weather & black clothes
> Have known others using white as mourning color.
> Very interesting.
> 
> Forgot this, too!
> Not convinced it works...?


The method is applied to the little things we sometimes get under the eyes or on the eyelids. I don't know what they are called in English, but you see what I mean. 
As for black being slimming, It is indeed!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Actually, the East Asian wear all white for mourning. Wearing black is something they take from the west. There's even a special garment , some kind of raffia fabric, that you have to wear with all white outfit, if you're the direct family of the dead, too.
> 
> In my country, traditionally, if the dead is older than you, wear white. (Also for when you want to make the mourning felt so deeply). If they're younger than you, wear black. If you're not related to them, wear dark navy blue or dark purple.
> 
> But yeah... these days, people just wear black to the funeral.


Very interesting, vink. A friend of mine went to Bangkok last November and she only brought very dark clothes.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Actually, the East Asian wear all white for mourning. Wearing black is something they take from the west. There's even a special garment , some kind of raffia fabric, that you have to wear with all white outfit, if you're the direct family of the dead, too.
> 
> In my country, traditionally, if the dead is older than you, wear white. (Also for when you want to make the mourning felt so deeply). If they're younger than you, wear black. If you're not related to them, wear dark navy blue or dark purple.
> 
> But yeah... these days, people just wear black to the funeral.


These are beautiful traditions.
I hope they are not lost.
Thanks for sharing.


Mariapia said:


> The method is applied to the little things we sometimes get under the eyes or on the eyelids. I don't know what they are called in English, but you see what I mean.
> As for black being slimming, It is indeed!


Are 3 words--depends upon exact cause of eye issue.
But think common problem you mean is English word, "stye."
https://www.gstatic.com/healthricherkp/illustrations/b2bb488f07db690fcc5a84bf373ccec3.jpg

The black clothes/slimming idea works? Hmm...
May need to try.


----------



## Tomsmom

I wear black because it's slimming But not all the time. Here you see people head to toe in black but it's usually a religious/ cultural thing.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> These are beautiful traditions.
> I hope they are not lost.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Are 3 words--depends upon exact cause of eye issue.
> But think common problem you mean is English word, "stye."
> https://www.gstatic.com/healthricherkp/illustrations/b2bb488f07db690fcc5a84bf373ccec3.jpg
> 
> The black clothes/slimming idea works? Hmm...
> May need to try.


That's it ! Stye ! A gold ring is the perfect remedy!


----------



## remainsilly

1st Spring iris bloom!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Very interesting, vink. A friend of mine went to Bangkok last November and she only brought very dark clothes.



Yes. The king just died back then. It's nice of her to be considerate. Some people still wasn't in a very good state of mind. 




remainsilly said:


> These are beautiful traditions.
> I hope they are not lost.
> Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Are 3 words--depends upon exact cause of eye issue.
> But think common problem you mean is English word, "stye."
> https://www.gstatic.com/healthricherkp/illustrations/b2bb488f07db690fcc5a84bf373ccec3.jpg
> 
> The black clothes/slimming idea works? Hmm...
> May need to try.



I think it's kinda lost to the easier and more simple state of wearing all-black already. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3654916
> 
> 1st Spring iris bloom!



This is so pretty! I wish I have this green thumb, too.


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> Agreed--hot weather & black clothes
> Have known others using white as mourning color.
> Very interesting.
> 
> Forgot this, too!
> Not convinced it works...?


Some wear all white during the funeral itself, but black is the general mourning color I would say.

Anyway, I envy your green thumb!! I'm clueless when it comes to growing plants and flowers.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3654916
> 
> 1st Spring iris bloom!


Just beautiful!

I hope everyone has a great Monday .  I'm early for work to ensure I have parking, I'm in the borough of Brooklyn today. And today is my birthday


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday .  I'm early for work to ensure I have parking, I'm in the borough of Brooklyn today. And today is my birthday



Happy Birthday![emoji323][emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162]


----------



## msd_bags

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday .  I'm early for work to ensure I have parking, I'm in the borough of Brooklyn today. And today is my birthday



Happy Birthday!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for iris love
My gardening method is organic & lacking chemical spray mania.
So the hummingbirds & turtle stay happy.


Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday .  I'm early for work to ensure I have parking, I'm in the borough of Brooklyn today. And today is my birthday


Happy birthday!


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday .  I'm early for work to ensure I have parking, I'm in the borough of Brooklyn today. And today is my birthday



Yay! Happy birthday!!! [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday .  I'm early for work to ensure I have parking, I'm in the borough of Brooklyn today. And today is my birthday


Happy birthday to you Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh you girls!  Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, as the temperature was very high ( 38 degrees Celsius) I spent three hours in the biggest shopping mall in the region...
I, of course, had a look at  bags.
Here is what I saw:
A beautiful Stella Mc Cartney Fabella tote. I loved the printed words _Thanks girls. No leather, No fur'
A  small Alexander Mc Queen shoulder bag in printed leather 
A few Uterque bags ( Spanish brand). They are  very reasonably  priced and seem very good  quality._

I then returned to the hotel, thinking about all those beauties...


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, as the temperature was very high ( 38 degrees Celsius) I spent three hours in the biggest shopping mall in the region...
> I, of course, had a look at  bags.
> Here is what I saw:
> A beautiful Stella Mc Cartney Fabella tote. I loved the printed words _Thanks girls. No leather, No fur'
> A  small Alexander Mc Queen shoulder bag in printed leather
> A few Uterque bags ( Spanish brand). They are  very reasonably  priced and seem very good  quality._
> 
> I then returned to the hotel, thinking about all those beauties...



Sounds like a good day to me. [emoji16] 

I wish I have time to clean my car. DD lost my trusty iPod touch yesterday. I hope it doesn't fall out of the car. I've been turning everything upside down to find it now. It's so old, like 8 or 9 years old, but I don't want to replace it. I may have to though if I couldn't find it. It's essential for our trips. It makes my life easier by occupying DD during a long drive, which we do a lot. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great Monday .  I'm early for work to ensure I have parking, I'm in the borough of Brooklyn today. And today is my birthday


A very happy belated birthday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, as the temperature was very high ( 38 degrees Celsius) I spent three hours in the biggest shopping mall in the region...
> I, of course, had a look at  bags.
> Here is what I saw:
> A beautiful Stella Mc Cartney Fabella tote. I loved the printed words _Thanks girls. No leather, No fur'
> A  small Alexander Mc Queen shoulder bag in printed leather
> A few Uterque bags ( Spanish brand). They are  very reasonably  priced and seem very good  quality._
> 
> I then returned to the hotel, thinking about all those beauties...


Sounds like you had a perfect day. 


vink said:


> Sounds like a good day to me. [emoji16]
> 
> I wish I have time to clean my car. DD lost my trusty iPod touch yesterday. I hope it doesn't fall out of the car. I've been turning everything upside down to find it now. It's so old, like 8 or 9 years old, but I don't want to replace it. I may have to though if I couldn't find it. It's essential for our trips. It makes my life easier by occupying DD during a long drive, which we do a lot. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


Ah no! I hate loosing essential stuff.  Hopefully you find your iPod again.


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Sounds like a good day to me. [emoji16]
> 
> I wish I have time to clean my car. DD lost my trusty iPod touch yesterday. I hope it doesn't fall out of the car. I've been turning everything upside down to find it now. It's so old, like 8 or 9 years old, but I don't want to replace it. I may have to though if I couldn't find it. It's essential for our trips. It makes my life easier by occupying DD during a long drive, which we do a lot. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


I hope you find it!  My car is a mess due to all the changing weather here. One day it's nice and sunny the next dreary and rainy.


----------



## vink

Thanks for the wishes. I turn my car upside down today. Still couldn't find it. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I'll have to find an emergency solution coz that means I'll have to reload all the audiobook for DD. I don't want to spend money on it just yet in case we find it later. Our next drive is Friday and we have a 10-hour road trip on Monday. [emoji29]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Thanks for the wishes. I turn my car upside down today. Still couldn't find it. [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24] I'll have to find an emergency solution coz that means I'll have to reload all the audiobook for DD. I don't want to spend money on it just yet in case we find it later. Our next drive is Friday and we have a 10-hour road trip on Monday. [emoji29]


I hope you will find your Ipod, vink. Did you look under all the car seats? I suppose you did but still, it might be in the car. It could also be in the house, in a place you didn't think about. 
A friend of mine hid her jewelry in her house before going on a vacation and didn't remember where she had put it when she returned. She found it when she moved out two or three years later...


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, the joys of rediscovering lost things.
And the tragedy of losing them...again.
Everything needs a beeping tracker tag.

Such life pains ease with nice window shopping.
As wise Mariapia teaches us, in Dubai.

Today is turtle chat & foreign currency exchange day:
Turtle finished winter sleep--roaming garden at healthy speed.

Next trip needs €--but have stack of NZ$.
Would be easier, if I trusted credit/debit train ticket machines.
But consider them sneaky-thief demons.
And pay cash to humans at station windows. To avoid eternal damnation.


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the joys of rediscovering lost things.
> And the tragedy of losing them...again.
> Everything needs a beeping tracker tag.
> 
> Such life pains ease with nice window shopping.
> As wise Mariapia teaches us, in Dubai.
> 
> Today is turtle chat & foreign currency exchange day:
> Turtle finished winter sleep--roaming garden at healthy speed.
> 
> Next trip needs €--but have stack of NZ$.
> *Would be easier, if I trusted credit/debit train ticket machines.*
> But consider them sneaky-thief demons.
> And pay cash to humans at station windows. To avoid eternal damnation.


Not exactly this, but I remember what happened when we were getting an airport bus ticket from a vending machine at Kansai International airport.  I was the first to try it among my friends.  As we just landed, my yen was still in 10,000 denomination, about $90 equivalent.  I put it in the machine and then the machine didn't do anything! Good thing there was an attendant call/help button so eventually somebody came.  All he did was press the REFUND TICKET button and my money came out, then the machine flashed OUT OF SERVICE.  Phew!! Shopping money recovered!!


----------



## vink

When we noticed that the iPod is lost, DD asked if I could use the "find my iPhone" option to ping it up. That function is useful. I use it quite often. [emoji28] Too bad it's an older version like 8 years ago? 

We've been looking everywhere, but can't find it. I think it's gone. Maybe DD dropped it outside and someone took it. [emoji17] Luckily my mom keep her older iPhone. I already asked if I can borrow it during the trip. That'll buy some time for me to search and make sure it's really gone and keep me sane during the trips. [emoji29]


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning everyone!  Or good afternoon depending on your time zone

I'm sitting in my car as I arrived early for work to make sure I snagged a parking space. I hope everyone's day is great or at least "quiet"


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning everyone!  Or good afternoon depending on your time zone
> 
> I'm sitting in my car as I arrived early for work to make sure I snagged a parking space. I hope everyone's day is great or at least "quiet"



Yours too! 
Sun finally came out here. Gives one a much better mood!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Yours too!
> Sun finally came out here. Gives one a much better mood!


Yes we're supposed to have sun here today also, yesterday was so dreary!


----------



## vink

It's raining all day here. But at least, I have yummy food today so I'm set. [emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

msd_bags said:


> Not exactly this, but I remember what happened when we were getting an airport bus ticket from a vending machine at Kansai International airport.  I was the first to try it among my friends.  As we just landed, my yen was still in 10,000 denomination, about $90 equivalent.  I put it in the machine and then the machine didn't do anything! Good thing there was an attendant call/help button so eventually somebody came.  All he did was press the REFUND TICKET button and my money came out, then the machine flashed OUT OF SERVICE.  Phew!! Shopping money recovered!!


Omg! Machine demon & cash eater!
Glad your money returned.

Once stared at confusing ticket machine, in Brussels, for so long--a homeless man approached. And held out hand full of coins.
Fumbled through languages to thank him, but explained--"I'm too stupid to understand how it works."
We both laughed.
Eventually jumped onto tram & paid driver for ticket.
---
Well, islanders--it's nesting season.
Which caused a broken wall trellis, drooping vines.
And a lot of buzzing & fidgeting from the hidden squirrel.
When I tried to replace trellis.
Sigh.
Nature = a constant adventure.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg! Machine demon & cash eater!
> Glad your money returned.
> 
> Once stared at confusing ticket machine, in Brussels, for so long--a homeless man approached. And held out hand full of coins.
> Fumbled through languages to thank him, but explained--"I'm too stupid to understand how it works."
> We both laughed.
> Eventually jumped onto tram & paid driver for ticket.
> ---
> Well, islanders--it's nesting season.
> Which caused a broken wall trellis, drooping vines.
> And a lot of buzzing & fidgeting from the hidden squirrel.
> When I tried to replace trellis.
> Sigh.
> Nature = a constant adventure.



Nesting. A challenging season. 
Robins tried to build nest on front porch. 
Usually let critters do what they will but hubbie didn't fancy scrubbing bird poo off the bricks. 
So now is screened off.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Omg! Machine demon & cash eater!
> Glad your money returned.
> 
> Once stared at confusing ticket machine, in Brussels, for so long--a homeless man approached. And held out hand full of coins.
> Fumbled through languages to thank him, but explained--"I'm too stupid to understand how it works."
> We both laughed.
> Eventually jumped onto tram & paid driver for ticket.
> ---
> Well, islanders--it's nesting season.
> Which caused a broken wall trellis, drooping vines.
> And a lot of buzzing & fidgeting from the hidden squirrel.
> When I tried to replace trellis.
> Sigh.
> Nature = a constant adventure.


Brussels is a great city!
I went once and spent the whole weekend eating in restaurants with my Belgian friends.
Had to go on a strict diet when I went home.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nesting. A challenging season.
> Robins tried to build nest on front porch.
> Usually let critters do what they will but hubbie didn't fancy scrubbing bird poo off the bricks.
> So now is screened off.


Didn't know what a robin was ... looked up the word in the dictionary...
It's a bird... Oh dear! I am scared of everything that flies...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Nesting. A challenging season.
> Robins tried to build nest on front porch.
> Usually let critters do what they will but hubbie didn't fancy scrubbing bird poo off the bricks.
> So now is screened off.


Many friends have similar problems with barn swallows.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/24/Landsvale.jpg/220px-Landsvale.jpg


Mariapia said:


> Brussels is a great city!
> I went once and spent the whole weekend eating in restaurants with my Belgian friends.
> Had to go on a strict diet when I went home.


Agreed about Brussels--earthy grit combined with great artwork(including comics & street grafitti-- as well as Magritte, sculpture, etc.).
Plus best frites in world--if without mayonaise.


Mariapia said:


> Didn't know what a robin was ... looked up the word in the dictionary...
> It's a bird... Oh dear! I am scared of everything that flies...


American robin:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rius-002.jpg/220px-Turdus-migratorius-002.jpg
European robin:
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...300px-Erithacus_rubecula_with_cocked_head.jpg
Very different birds. American is type of thrush.

Remember Ludmilla's lovely teal Aspinal of London scarf, with European robin?

We may be opposites--flying things fascinate & enthrall me!
Birds, bumblebees, butterflies, airplanes, kites, thrown baseballs...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Many friends have similar problems with barn swallows.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/2/24/Landsvale.jpg/220px-Landsvale.jpg
> 
> Agreed about Brussels--earthy grit combined with great artwork(including comics & street grafitti-- as well as Magritte, sculpture, etc.).
> Plus best frites in world--if without mayonaise.
> 
> American robin:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...rius-002.jpg/220px-Turdus-migratorius-002.jpg
> European robin:
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipe...300px-Erithacus_rubecula_with_cocked_head.jpg
> Very different birds. American is type of thrush.
> 
> Remember Ludmilla's lovely teal Aspinal of London scarf, with European robin?
> 
> We may be opposites--flying things fascinate & enthrall me!
> Birds, bumblebees, butterflies, airplanes, kites, thrown baseballs...



I love birds. Just not on the porch.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I love birds. Just not on the porch.


Agreed.
When bought this house, was dead bird in fireplace.
Put screened cover over chimney.
Birds do not need access to all human spaces--not healthy.
----
Say hello to Nachteule, little "night owl" charm--currently on my baseballism vintage glove leather tote.


Ist das süß!

Received as lovely surprise gift. From wonderful friend.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Agreed.
> When bought this house, was dead bird in fireplace.
> Put screened cover over chimney.
> Birds do not need access to all human spaces--not healthy.
> ----
> Say hello to Nachteule, little "night owl" charm--currently on my baseballism vintage glove leather tote.
> View attachment 3658668
> 
> Ist das süß!
> 
> Received as lovely surprise gift. From wonderful friend.


Adorable!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Agreed.
> When bought this house, was dead bird in fireplace.
> Put screened cover over chimney.
> Birds do not need access to all human spaces--not healthy.
> ----
> Say hello to Nachteule, little "night owl" charm--currently on my baseballism vintage glove leather tote.
> View attachment 3658668
> 
> Ist das süß!
> 
> Received as lovely surprise gift. From wonderful friend.


So cute! I love owls! Symbol of wisdom in Greece..


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> So cute! I love owls! Symbol of wisdom in Greece..



Your comment makes me think of Athena. [emoji4] I think the Japanese, in some area , think the same.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> So cute! I love owls! Symbol of wisdom in Greece..


Owls are cool.
Hiked up several Greek mountainsides--to different "Agia Sophias."
Dedicated to Divine Wisdom.
*Always* at top of freaking mountain.
Seeking wisdom is very sweaty & hard on the feet.


vink said:


> Your comment makes me think of Athena. [emoji4] I think the Japanese, in some area , think the same.


Curious about Japanese thoughts on owls, now.
Do not know.

Old version movie, "Clash of the Titans," showed Athena with owl.
http://vignette1.wikia.nocookie.net/p__/images/c/ce/Athena_(a_la_Susan_Fleetwood).png/revision/latest?cb=20141114072256&path-prefix=protagonist
She sent Perseus a clockwork version. As helper.
Always found it adorable.
http://www.retroist.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/03/bubo-700x464.jpg


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Agreed.
> When bought this house, was dead bird in fireplace.
> Put screened cover over chimney.
> Birds do not need access to all human spaces--not healthy.
> ----
> Say hello to Nachteule, little "night owl" charm--currently on my baseballism vintage glove leather tote.
> View attachment 3658668
> 
> Ist das süß!
> 
> Received as lovely surprise gift. From wonderful friend.


Lovely! And I agree: Sie ist unglaublich süß!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well and happy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well and happy!


Hi Ludmilla!!  Hope all is well with you


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well and happy!



Getting better. Hate being sick.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Getting better. Hate being sick.


Oh no feel better Murphy !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well and happy!


How are you, Ludmilla? I hope you are enjoying your free time!


Murphy47 said:


> Getting better. Hate being sick.


Murphy, lots of people are sick too in Dubai.
The temperatures vary. Last night was particularly cool, today is warm and windy.
Fortunately I brought a sweater and a scarf....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> How are you, Ludmilla? I hope you are enjoying your free time!
> 
> Murphy, lots of people are sick too in Dubai.
> The temperatures vary. Last night was particularly cool, today is warm and windy.
> Fortunately I brought a sweater and a scarf....



Global economy applies to illness too it seems.  
I never leave home without a sweater anymore, do you?


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is well and happy!



I'm ok. The insomnia phase hit me for 3 weeks already, but I'll win it. 




Murphy47 said:


> Getting better. Hate being sick.



Get well soon, Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Look what came home with me from Macy's . I couldn't leave her there you all understand...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3660344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me from Macy's . I couldn't leave her there you all understand...



Gorgeous. 
It wouldn't do for her to be all alone. 
You must live in a really nice area to have MJ at Macy's. None of the ones around here are that upscale.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3660344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me from Macy's . I couldn't leave her there you all understand...



I understand. I'd probably do the same. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Global economy applies to illness too it seems.
> I never leave home without a sweater anymore, do you?


I carry a jacket in summer.
To combat igloo-level air conditioning in stores.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3660344
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look what came home with me from Macy's . I couldn't leave her there you all understand...


Great color!


Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous.
> It wouldn't do for her to be all alone.
> You must live in a really nice area to have MJ at Macy's. None of the ones around here are that upscale.


Macy's either alarms me into mute terror. 
Or encourages me to cheerfully rummage sale bins.
There is no middle-ground for me in there.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I carry a jacket in summer.
> To combat igloo-level air conditioning in stores.
> 
> Great color!
> 
> Macy's either alarms me into mute terror.
> Or encourages me to cheerfully rummage sale bins.
> There is no middle-ground for me in there.



I used to love their sale bins. 
The "Last Act" thing with no coupons drives me nuts. 
Although you can find some incredible handbag deals on clean out the stockroom days.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
This afternoon a friend is taking me to the Palazzo Versace, no less!
We are going to walk around that 5 star hotel, look at the boutiques ( Versace bags and clothes, I suppose) and see the big pool and luxurious gardens.
Then, we will sail along the new Canal which was completed a few months ago.
So, no shopping malls today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> This afternoon a friend is taking me to the Palazzo Versace, no less!
> We are going to walk around that 5 star hotel, look at the boutiques ( Versace bags and clothes, I suppose) and see the big pool and luxurious gardens.
> Then, we will sail along the new Canal which was completed a few months ago.
> So, no shopping malls today.


Sounds wonderful!  Have a great time!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> I carry a jacket in summer.
> To combat igloo-level air conditioning in stores.
> 
> Great color!
> 
> Macy's either alarms me into mute terror.
> Or encourages me to cheerfully rummage sale bins.
> There is no middle-ground for me in there.


I always carry a sweater in summer for just the reason you said. I worked retail once upon a time and the store was always rediculously cold, sheesh!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> This afternoon a friend is taking me to the Palazzo Versace, no less!
> We are going to walk around that 5 star hotel, look at the boutiques ( Versace bags and clothes, I suppose) and see the big pool and luxurious gardens.
> Then, we will sail along the new Canal which was completed a few months ago.
> So, no shopping malls today.



A wonderful outing! Sounds lovely. 
Which bag will you be taking?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I always carry a sweater in summer for just the reason you said. I worked retail once upon a time and the store was always rediculously cold, sheesh!


Where I live, there is a supermarket where I don't go any more because it's much too cold, especially in the dairy section. Lots of people I know have stopped going  too. The ladies working there wear kind of  parkas at the cash desk!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> A wonderful outing! Sounds lovely.
> Which bag will you be taking?


I only brought my Longchamp Le Pliage! So this will do.....
My friend told me to bring a jacket as we will be sailing on the Canal in the evening...
Maybe I should get myself a Versace cardigan....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Where I live, there is a supermarket where I don't go any more because it's much too cold, especially in the dairy section. Lots of people I know have stopped going  too. The ladies working there wear kind of  parkas at the cash desk!



Wow. That cold!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> This afternoon a friend is taking me to the Palazzo Versace, no less!
> We are going to walk around that 5 star hotel, look at the boutiques ( Versace bags and clothes, I suppose) and see the big pool and luxurious gardens.
> Then, we will sail along the new Canal which was completed a few months ago.
> So, no shopping malls today.


Ah, gardens & boating.
Perfect.

Now wish I owned a parka.
And must consider.
Perhaps teeny-tiny owl parka, for Nachteule, also?


----------



## Tomsmom

So it's combat boot kind of day


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> So it's combat boot kind of day



Cute boots! 
DD has those in "marine". 
Just LOVE the shine [emoji173]️
After a year of no haircuts, it's almost one length again. 
I can get it all in ONE scrunchy. Happy dance.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Cute boots!
> DD has those in "marine".
> Just LOVE the shine [emoji173]️
> After a year of no haircuts, it's almost one length again.
> I can get it all in ONE scrunchy. Happy dance.


I'm growing my hair out too, it was super short for about a year and half. Yayyy for all in one scrunchy!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am back!
That Palazzo Versace hotel is huge...Nice place. I wouldn't stay there though. Too quiet for me..
The cruise was great! There was a group of people from Ouzbékistan. They started dancing to disco music and we  joined them. What a wonderful moment!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back!
> That Palazzo Versace hotel is huge...Nice place. I wouldn't stay there though. Too quiet for me..
> The cruise was great! There was a group of people from Ouzbékistan. They started dancing to disco music and we  joined them. What a wonderful moment!



What a perfect day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back!
> That Palazzo Versace hotel is huge...Nice place. I wouldn't stay there though. Too quiet for me..
> The cruise was great! There was a group of people from Ouzbékistan. They started dancing to disco music and we  joined them. What a wonderful moment!



What a great day!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> So it's combat boot kind of day


Most days are, really.
These match your new mj bag! Awesome.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back!
> That Palazzo Versace hotel is huge...Nice place. I wouldn't stay there though. Too quiet for me..
> The cruise was great! There was a group of people from Ouzbékistan. They started dancing to disco music and we  joined them. What a wonderful moment!


I lost electricity for most of afternoon/evening. And entire house smells of candle wax.
You had waaaaaay more fun. 
Is great!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back!
> That Palazzo Versace hotel is huge...Nice place. I wouldn't stay there though. Too quiet for me..
> The cruise was great! There was a group of people from Ouzbékistan. They started dancing to disco music and we  joined them. What a wonderful moment!



Sounds like great time! [emoji38]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> I lost electricity for most of afternoon/evening. And entire house smells of candle wax.
> You had waaaaaay more fun.
> Is great!



We lost it this morning, too! Lucky for us it's day time. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> So it's combat boot kind of day



I wish I could pull off this kind of shoes. My huge calves bar me from buying many kind of shoes.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I only brought my Longchamp Le Pliage! So this will do.....
> My friend told me to bring a jacket as we will be sailing on the Canal in the evening...
> Maybe I should get myself a Versace cardigan....



Did you get one? The cardigan? [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Did you get one? The cardigan? [emoji38]


No, I didn't get anything, vink...
I am not a fan of Versace....
On the other hand, the weather was okay last night.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> No, I didn't get anything, vink...
> I am not a fan of Versace....
> On the other hand, the weather was okay last night.



That's good enough. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Time for essential oils & baking soda carpet treatment!
Lavender & sage today.


^Feels no guilt whatsoever about odors.
Dogs--fresh air, shedding hair, don't care.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Time for essential oils & baking soda carpet treatment!
> Lavender & sage today.
> View attachment 3662079
> 
> ^Feels no guilt whatsoever about odors.
> Dogs--fresh air, shedding hair, don't care.


I will never get tired of seeing that dog!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I will never get tired of seeing that dog!


Thanks
He is rather adorable.
In an "upside-down & showing people my winky bits" sort of way.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> He is rather adorable.
> In an "upside-down & showing people my winky bits" sort of way.
> View attachment 3662159


My dog used to lie on his back like yours, remainsilly
I miss him so much.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> My dog used to lie on his back like yours, remainsilly
> I miss him so much.



Mine, too. And I couldn't help but jiggly his inner thighs, then, he'd wiggly himself until he had to get up and find somewhere else to sleep. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## vink

I miss him, too.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I miss him, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> My dog used to lie on his back like yours, remainsilly
> I miss him so much.


They snuggle into our hearts.
And never leave.
It is very tough, when they die.
Hugs.

About a year after losing last dog, this goofy stray wandered into my life...


vink said:


> Mine, too. And I couldn't help but jiggly his inner thighs, then, he'd wiggly himself until he had to get up and find somewhere else to sleep. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


 Perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I'm ok. The insomnia phase hit me for 3 weeks already, but I'll win it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get well soon, Murphy!


Oh no, Hope you get well, soon.


Tomsmom said:


> So it's combat boot kind of day


I have a soft spot for Doc Martens as i own several! 


remainsilly said:


> I lost electricity for most of afternoon/evening. And entire house smells of candle wax.
> You had waaaaaay more fun.
> Is great!


Oh wow! Hope there were no more troubles...


remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> He is rather adorable.
> In an "upside-down & showing people my winky bits" sort of way.
> View attachment 3662159


He is soooo cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

First day bay at the office.  I am soooooooo tired....


----------



## Murphy47

It's my birthday [emoji322] 
Hubbie got me these 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Kids got me cards and candy. 
Except for the brief hail storm it's starting out to be a good day!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> They snuggle into our hearts.
> And never leave.
> It is very tough, when they die.
> Hugs.
> 
> About a year after losing last dog, this goofy stray wandered into my life...
> 
> Perfect!


He found a perfect home, remainsilly !
We can see a sensitive and happy dog here!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It's my birthday [emoji322]
> Hubbie got me these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662853
> 
> Kids got me cards and candy.
> Except for the brief hail storm it's starting out to be a good day!


Happy birthday, Murphy!
So you are Aries?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> First day bay at the office.  I am soooooooo tired....


So happy to see you again, Ludmilla! 
Have a good rest now. Going back to work is always difficult.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy birthday, Murphy!
> So you are Aries?



You bet. 
Headstrong. Determined. Prefers to be in charge.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It's my birthday [emoji322]
> Hubbie got me these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662853
> 
> Kids got me cards and candy.
> Except for the brief hail storm it's starting out to be a good day!


Happy birthday!!!  I hope it is wonderful !


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It's my birthday [emoji322]
> Hubbie got me these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662853
> 
> Kids got me cards and candy.
> Except for the brief hail storm it's starting out to be a good day!


Happy birthday!
Pink is great for birthdays. Unsure why, but color feels so right for special times.
Enjoy!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> It's my birthday [emoji322]
> Hubbie got me these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662853
> 
> Kids got me cards and candy.
> Except for the brief hail storm it's starting out to be a good day!



Happy birthday! It's so pretty!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> First day bay at the office.  I am soooooooo tired....



Hang in there! [emoji6] You'll get to go home soon.


----------



## Murphy47

And just to continue the pink theme:
Coach Swagger Frame Satchel. 
Got it a few weeks ago in the online sales. 
Just love it.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3663472
> 
> And just to continue the pink theme:
> Coach Swagger Frame Satchel.
> Got it a few weeks ago in the online sales.
> Just love it.



Ooh... I like! [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3663472
> 
> And just to continue the pink theme:
> Coach Swagger Frame Satchel.
> Got it a few weeks ago in the online sales.
> Just love it.


That Swagger is a wonder, Murphy! 
I have seen it in real life and it's gorgeous. 
I think it's the most beautiful bag in the collection.
No sales at the moment, unfortunately ...


----------



## msd_bags

Happy Birthday Murphy!!


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks for all the birthday wishes friends!
Lovely day yesterday. 
Today my mom is taking me to lunch so it's shaping up to be a good week!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3663472
> 
> And just to continue the pink theme:
> Coach Swagger Frame Satchel.
> Got it a few weeks ago in the online sales.
> Just love it.


Another winning scarf/bag combo.
Glad birthday week is going well.
A good birthday adds sparkle to whole year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks for all the birthday wishes friends!
> Lovely day yesterday.
> Today my mom is taking me to lunch so it's shaping up to be a good week!


Love the bag and have a great lunch!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am in love again!
Guess what...
I went to a department store this afternoon. I just walked straight to the bag section.
Avoiding all the ladies who wanted to sell me perfume.
Well, long story short... Here it was... Alexander Mc Queen's new floral bucket bag.. with a thick studded strap.
A lovely male SA told me that they only had two pieces.
Everyone here knows I am a very reasonable girl....
I told him that €1900 was a lot of money, that I wasn't allowed to spend more than €470 outside Europe ... that the French Customs would ask me to pay French VAT etc..
I didn't tell him that I would try to find it on a French site of course...
And that's precisely what I did when I returned  to the hotel.
Monnierfreres has It, ladies!
One hundred euros cheaper..
Now I am in real trouble!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am in love again!
> Guess what...
> I went to a department store this afternoon. I just walked straight to the bag section.
> Avoiding all the ladies who wanted to sell me perfume.
> Well, long story short... Here it was... Alexander Mc Queen's new floral bucket bag.. with a thick studded strap.
> A lovely male SA told me that they only had two pieces.
> Everyone here knows I am a very reasonable girl....
> I told him that €1900 was a lot of money, that I wasn't allowed to spend more than €470 outside Europe ... that the French Customs would ask me to pay French VAT etc..
> I didn't tell him that I would try to find it on a French site of course...
> And that's precisely what I did when I returned  to the hotel.
> Monnierfreres has It, ladies!
> One hundred euros cheaper..
> Now I am in real trouble!



Ooooohhhh exciting!!!   Can't wait for your reveal!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooohhhh exciting!!!   Can't wait for your reveal!



Totally exciting!!!! Can't wait either.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's my birthday [emoji322]
> Hubbie got me these
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3662853
> 
> Kids got me cards and candy.
> Except for the brief hail storm it's starting out to be a good day!


I am late to the party - but a very happy belated birthday, Murphy! 
Hmmmm. I remember that there was a bear bag charm from London promised for your birthday....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am in love again!
> Guess what...
> I went to a department store this afternoon. I just walked straight to the bag section.
> Avoiding all the ladies who wanted to sell me perfume.
> Well, long story short... Here it was... Alexander Mc Queen's new floral bucket bag.. with a thick studded strap.
> A lovely male SA told me that they only had two pieces.
> Everyone here knows I am a very reasonable girl....
> I told him that €1900 was a lot of money, that I wasn't allowed to spend more than €470 outside Europe ... that the French Customs would ask me to pay French VAT etc..
> I didn't tell him that I would try to find it on a French site of course...
> And that's precisely what I did when I returned  to the hotel.
> Monnierfreres has It, ladies!
> One hundred euros cheaper..
> Now I am in real trouble!


Wait.... A new bag? 
Need too google it. It sounds very fitting for spring.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am late to the party - but a very happy belated birthday, Murphy!
> Hmmmm. I remember that there was a bear bag charm from London promised for your birthday....



Family birthday lunch is Sunday.....so still waiting. 
Not sure if there will be a bear charm or a Longchamp (there was a sale at the time). 
All I know is the "HARRODS Fairy made a stop at their hotel. 
Either would be lovely!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Wait.... A new bag?
> Need too google it. It sounds very fitting for spring.


Have not heard of this new mcqueen, either.
Curious!


Murphy47 said:


> Family birthday lunch is Sunday.....so still waiting.
> Not sure if there will be a bear charm or a Longchamp (there was a sale at the time).
> All I know is the "HARRODS Fairy made a stop at their hotel.
> Either would be lovely!


Wait--there's a harrod's fairy?
And they still _charge_ for shipping?!
When deliveries are through magic dust & dragonfly wings?
B@st@rds.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Have not heard of this new mcqueen, either.
> Curious!
> 
> Wait--there's a harrod's fairy?
> And they still _charge_ for shipping?!
> When deliveries are through magic dust & dragonfly wings?
> B@st@rds.



HARRODS delivers to certain hotels for a small fee if you're in London. 
I think the fee is actually less than bus fare over to Knightsbridge. 
Hence, HARRODS fairy.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> HARRODS delivers to certain hotels for a small fee if you're in London.
> I think the fee is actually less than bus fare over to Knightsbridge.
> Hence, HARRODS fairy.


Aha!
And there I was, wasting all that legwork in London rain/Tube.

Wonder what fairy brought for you...


----------



## remainsilly

Gift fairy twinkled my way today.

Wanted this item for months.
Despite being told is "for men," at store last Autumn.
And seemed "rather plain," by man in my life.
I don't listen.

Fashion rebel victory!
Something's peeking.


cashmere & silk "Grrrrr!" scarf, in anthracite/gris clair/turquois


Totally cracks me up.
Amazed to receive the funny bear!

Thanks for sharing in my joy.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> HARRODS delivers to certain hotels for a small fee if you're in London.
> I think the fee is actually less than bus fare over to Knightsbridge.
> Hence, HARRODS fairy.


I went to Harrods once and bought French yoghurt...
I first looked at the price... but once I got to the cash desk I realized I had made a mistake.
It was twice as expensive as I thought it would be.
I paid for it and left the place without looking at anything else...


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Gift fairy twinkled my way today.
> 
> Wanted this item for months.
> Despite being told is "for men," at store last Autumn.
> And seemed "rather plain," by man in my life.
> I don't listen.
> 
> Fashion rebel victory!
> Something's peeking.
> View attachment 3664897
> 
> cashmere & silk "Grrrrr!" scarf, in anthracite/gris clair/turquois
> View attachment 3664902
> 
> Totally cracks me up.
> Amazed to receive the funny bear!
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my joy.



Wow!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Family birthday lunch is Sunday.....so still waiting.
> Not sure if there will be a bear charm or a Longchamp (there was a sale at the time).
> All I know is the "HARRODS Fairy made a stop at their hotel.
> Either would be lovely!


Now, we all want to know, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wait.... A new bag?
> Need too google it. It sounds very fitting for spring.


For my wallet it isn't....
I am leaving on Friday... Two more days to become more reasonabke... and count the bags I already own..


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am in love again!
> Guess what...
> I went to a department store this afternoon. I just walked straight to the bag section.
> Avoiding all the ladies who wanted to sell me perfume.
> Well, long story short... Here it was... Alexander Mc Queen's new floral bucket bag.. with a thick studded strap.
> A lovely male SA told me that they only had two pieces.
> Everyone here knows I am a very reasonable girl....
> I told him that €1900 was a lot of money, that I wasn't allowed to spend more than €470 outside Europe ... that the French Customs would ask me to pay French VAT etc..
> I didn't tell him that I would try to find it on a French site of course...
> And that's precisely what I did when I returned  to the hotel.
> Monnierfreres has It, ladies!
> One hundred euros cheaper..
> Now I am in real trouble!



Yippee!!! Did you get it? Did you get it? Photo! Photo! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Gift fairy twinkled my way today.
> 
> Wanted this item for months.
> Despite being told is "for men," at store last Autumn.
> And seemed "rather plain," by man in my life.
> I don't listen.
> 
> Fashion rebel victory!
> Something's peeking.
> View attachment 3664897
> 
> cashmere & silk "Grrrrr!" scarf, in anthracite/gris clair/turquois
> View attachment 3664902
> 
> Totally cracks me up.
> Amazed to receive the funny bear!
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my joy.



Oh! This will make a curious pattern when folded up!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I went to Harrods once and bought French yoghurt...
> I first looked at the price... but once I got to the cash desk I realized I had made a mistake.
> It was twice as expensive as I thought it would be.
> I paid for it and left the place without looking at anything else...



Oh... sorry for your experience. [emoji17] Will it be funny if I tell you I've been to England 5 times already, but never set foot there? [emoji28] At least, you've braved the place. [emoji28] It sounds so intimidating for me. It's the same reason I run away from Saks. [emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Oh... sorry for your experience. [emoji17] Will it be funny if I tell you I've been to England 5 times already, but never set foot there? [emoji28] At least, you've braved the place. [emoji28] It sounds so intimidating for me. It's the same reason I run away from Saks. [emoji28]


I just wanted a Harrods shopping bag....Call me a snob ....


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Yippee!!! Did you get it? Did you get it? Photo! Photo! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


No, vink, I didn't get it for all the reasons I explained to that cute male SA...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Family birthday lunch is Sunday.....so still waiting.
> Not sure if there will be a bear charm or a Longchamp (there was a sale at the time).
> All I know is the "HARRODS Fairy made a stop at their hotel.
> Either would be lovely!



I sooooo hope that the HARRODS Fairy brought something pretty. Hehehehe. To be honest I am sure that the Fairy brought something pretty. But the wait is unbearably loooong. 



Murphy47 said:


> HARRODS delivers to certain hotels for a small fee if you're in London.
> I think the fee is actually less than bus fare over to Knightsbridge.
> Hence, HARRODS fairy.



This is very convenient.



remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> And there I was, wasting all that legwork in London rain/Tube.
> 
> Wonder what fairy brought for you...



Ha! The legwork in the London rain and tube are part of the fun 



Mariapia said:


> For my wallet it isn't....
> I am leaving on Friday... Two more days to become more reasonabke... and count the bags I already own..



Counting the bags I already have never stops me from getting more. Unfortunately.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I sooooo hope that the HARRODS Fairy brought something pretty. Hehehehe. To be honest I am sure that the Fairy brought something pretty. But the wait is unbearably loooong.
> 
> 
> 
> This is very convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! The legwork in the London rain and tube are part of the fun
> Not for my 73 year old mother. She does not consider that inconvenience to be "the thrill of the hunt"
> 
> 
> Counting the bags I already have never stops me from getting more. Unfortunately.



True this. I am always looking to "perfect" my collection.


----------



## Murphy47

Ok. I don't know what the forum is up to today. 
Hopefully my quotes still make sense.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I went to Harrods once and bought French yoghurt...
> I first looked at the price... but once I got to the cash desk I realized I had made a mistake.
> It was twice as expensive as I thought it would be.
> I paid for it and left the place without looking at anything else...


(I look at lovely statue in basement, window displays & some bags/jewelry.
And refuse to buy anything.)


vink said:


> Oh! This will make a curious pattern when folded up!


Is easier with this colorway, imo.
Peacock eye on greys look.
Or folded as grisaille study, all grey.
Will be fun to play.

Folding ideas from hermes forum--hilarious!
........The Fall 2016 Scarves........


Ludmilla said:


> Ha! The legwork in the London rain and tube are part of the fun


Yes.
Never would have met the 1-legged pigeon--or snack kiosk guy, screaming at woman for putting handbag atop chocolate bars--without some good ol' walking.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> (I look at lovely statue in basement, window displays & some bags/jewelry.
> And refuse to buy anything.)
> 
> Is easier with this colorway, imo.
> Peacock eye on greys look.
> Or folded as grisaille study, all grey.
> Will be fun to play.
> 
> Folding ideas from hermes forum--hilarious!
> ........The Fall 2016 Scarves........
> 
> Yes.
> Never would have met the 1-legged pigeon--or snack kiosk guy, screaming at woman for putting handbag atop chocolate bars--without some good ol' walking.


tpf ate my quote that I love your new scarf! It is really really cool and I cannot see why this should be for men only.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Gift fairy twinkled my way today.
> 
> Wanted this item for months.
> Despite being told is "for men," at store last Autumn.
> And seemed "rather plain," by man in my life.
> I don't listen.
> 
> Fashion rebel victory!
> Something's peeking.
> View attachment 3664897
> 
> cashmere & silk "Grrrrr!" scarf, in anthracite/gris clair/turquois
> View attachment 3664902
> 
> Totally cracks me up.
> Amazed to receive the funny bear!
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my joy.



Love the colors, the whole scarf actually


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for scarf love, islanders

Has just the right amount of, "Wtf is that?!" to kick my vicster & wallet out of sensible-land.
Into realm of confused glances & mutterings.
Perfect.


----------



## jayjay77

remainsilly said:


> Gift fairy twinkled my way today.
> 
> Wanted this item for months.
> Despite being told is "for men," at store last Autumn.
> And seemed "rather plain," by man in my life.
> I don't listen.
> 
> Fashion rebel victory!
> Something's peeking.
> View attachment 3664897
> 
> cashmere & silk "Grrrrr!" scarf, in anthracite/gris clair/turquois
> View attachment 3664902
> 
> Totally cracks me up.
> Amazed to receive the funny bear!
> 
> Thanks for sharing in my joy.



Love Grrrr!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3665617
> 
> Thanks for scarf love, islanders
> 
> Has just the right amount of, "Wtf is that?!" to kick my vicster & wallet out of sensible-land.
> Into realm of confused glances & mutterings.
> Perfect.


Pure elegance!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Last day in Dubai! 
Temperatures have been very high in the last few days...Around 38|39 degrees Celsius 
No more walks around the city..
I might go to a shopping mall though I don't intend to buy things.
Then pack... 
i have an early flight to morrow morning..
Better take a rest now. Do some sudokus and listen to music.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Last day in Dubai!
> Temperatures have been very high in the last few days...Around 38|39 degrees Celsius
> No more walks around the city..
> I might go to a shopping mall though I don't intend to buy things.
> Then pack...
> i have an early flight to morrow morning..
> Better take a rest now. Do some sudokus and listen to music.



Enjoy yourself! I understand how the last day can be so sweet while so sad. [emoji6] 

Safe trip back home! [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Enjoy yourself! I understand how the last day can be so sweet while so sad. [emoji6]
> 
> Safe trip back home! [emoji4]


Yes, I am already missing my friends....and the magic of the city.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Last day in Dubai!
> Temperatures have been very high in the last few days...Around 38|39 degrees Celsius
> No more walks around the city..
> I might go to a shopping mall though I don't intend to buy things.
> Then pack...
> i have an early flight to morrow morning..
> Better take a rest now. Do some sudokus and listen to music.


I hope you enjoyed your last day, have a safe trip home!


----------



## Mariapia

Let me introduce my new charm. Her name is Liv...She is proud to be my Longchamp's companion...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3666320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me introduce my new charm. Her name is Liv...She is proud to be my Longchamp's companion...



So cute! 
And wow! 
That hotel room is bigger than many New York apartments.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So cute!
> And wow!
> That hotel room is bigger than many New York apartments.


Yes, they upgraded me! I was very lucky to get this room as it is one of the biggest in the hotel.
I got the same one in....2005.


----------



## remainsilly

jayjay77 said:


> Love Grrrr!


 Hi, jayjay77!
Welcome to our weird island.

Do you own grrrrr! also?


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3666320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me introduce my new charm. Her name is Liv...She is proud to be my Longchamp's companion...


Liv...is 1 of those fantastic monkey charms?
Omg! I die!
Congrats on great find.

Lovely room, lovely lady.
Glad trip went well.


----------



## remainsilly

Breakfast o' champions:


(I only eat frosting, leaving naked cake--personality quirk #87421)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Breakfast o' champions:
> View attachment 3666376
> 
> (I only eat frosting, leaving naked cake--personality quirk #87421)
> View attachment 3666377



I used to do the same thing. 
Now can't. 
Maturity isn't all it's cracked up to be.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> I used to do the same thing.
> Now can't.
> Maturity isn't all it's cracked up to be.



Well, hubby prevent me from eating cakes and frosting, citing my health, etc. Sound like a nice and caring reason, but it makes marriage isn't all it's cracked up to be, either. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Well, hubby prevent me from eating cakes and frosting, citing my health, etc. Sound like a nice and caring reason, but it makes marriage isn't all it's cracked up to be, either. [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]



This is so true! 
My grannie used to say, "Husbands. You can't make nothing but a MAN out of them". 
Pretty much covers it.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I used to do the same thing.
> Now can't.
> Maturity isn't all it's cracked up to be.


I become less mature every year.
Happily, man in my life eats naked cake slices without any grumbling.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I become less mature every year.
> Happily, man in my life eats naked cake slices without any grumbling.



That works then! 
Nice compromise.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That works then!
> Nice compromise.


Unsure "compromise" is how it works.
I eat frosting.
People find naked cakes laying around.
They know who ate the frosting. They sigh.
There remains no choice but pouring coffee, eating dry cake & moving on.

My father ate frosting-less cake, all through my childhood.
Now, torch passed.
Living with me is a Grand Canyon of (wtf?!). But never dull.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Unsure "compromise" is how it works.
> I eat frosting.
> People find naked cakes laying around.
> They know who ate the frosting. They sigh.
> There remains no choice but pouring coffee, eating dry cake & moving on.
> 
> My father ate frosting-less cake, all through my childhood.
> Now, torch passed.
> Living with me is a Grand Canyon of (wtf?!). But never dull.



I'll take anything but dull.


----------



## Murphy47

[emoji214][emoji253]Happy Easter fellow islanders! 
It has been a lovely birthday week. 
Today I must run some errands as it's payday. 
Then I'm thinking a nap sounds good. 
What is everyone else up to?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> [emoji214][emoji253]Happy Easter fellow islanders!
> It has been a lovely birthday week.
> Today I must run some errands as it's payday.
> Then I'm thinking a nap sounds good.
> What is everyone else up to?


Glad was nice week.

Easter already?!
2017 is whipping along. Wow.

Must prepare model rockets.
What we do each Easter--stand in fields, launching things assembled with care, excited to see them blow apart.
Into falling parachutes & running to catch them.
Then reassembling, launching again.

Probably could weave deep Easter symbolism into it all.
But, really, we just enjoy all the noise & fire.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Glad was nice week.
> 
> Easter already?!
> 2017 is whipping along. Wow.
> 
> Must prepare model rockets.
> What we do each Easter--stand in fields, launching things assembled with care, excited to see them blow apart.
> Into falling parachutes & running to catch them.
> Then reassembling, launching again.
> 
> Probably could weave deep Easter symbolism into it all.
> But, really, we just enjoy all the noise & fire.



I can only think of one state that sets off fireworks on Easter. 
It's a whole other country. 
Sounds like tons of fun!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladie, I am back! 
Got up at 2.30 am French time, had a nearly 7 hour flight and I am cold.
Tomorrow, I will have to go grocery shopping...
Back to everyday chores after being pampered for two weeks...
Back to our crazy election campaign...
Back to real life in fact.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ladie, I am back!
> Got up at 2.30 am French time, had a nearly 7 hour flight and I am cold.
> Tomorrow, I will have to go grocery shopping...
> Back to everyday chores after being pampered for two weeks...
> Back to our crazy election campaign...
> Back to real life in fact.



Welcome back! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> [emoji214][emoji253]Happy Easter fellow islanders!
> It has been a lovely birthday week.
> Today I must run some errands as it's payday.
> Then I'm thinking a nap sounds good.
> What is everyone else up to?



It's traditional New Year here. We go out on the street and throw water at each other. It's freaking hot here like 40 degree Celsius so that helps a lot. [emoji16]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> It's traditional New Year here. We go out on the street and throw water at each other. It's freaking hot here like 40 degree Celsius so that helps a lot. [emoji16]


40 degrees! Same as in Dubai!
Happy new year to you, vink!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I can only think of one state that sets off fireworks on Easter.
> It's a whole other country.
> Sounds like tons of fun!


What state is it, Murphy?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What state is it, Murphy?



I'm thinking Texas.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I'm thinking Texas.


Where does the tradition come from?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Where does the tradition come from?



I don't know. remainsilly would have to tell us. But Texans like a things BIG.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Where does the tradition come from?


Several US states sell fireworks all year.
I do not know why. Other than fireworks are fun.
There are legal restrictions about where they may be used(aka not in city zones).

My tradition of Easter model rockets is a personal one.
Model rockets are not fireworks.
They explode in stages, as true rockets.
But are smaller scale.
And can be reused.
Example:
https://www.grc.nasa.gov/www/k-12/rocket/Images/rktparts.gif


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> It's traditional New Year here. We go out on the street and throw water at each other. It's freaking hot here like 40 degree Celsius so that helps a lot. [emoji16]


I may adopt this tradition.
Sounds awesome!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3665617
> 
> Thanks for scarf love, islanders
> 
> Has just the right amount of, "Wtf is that?!" to kick my vicster & wallet out of sensible-land.
> Into realm of confused glances & mutterings.
> Perfect.


This is just stunning! Love that! The eye is HUGE.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I may adopt this tradition.
> Sounds awesome!



I think we have some great ideas for our next party at the Mackeral [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Last day in Dubai!
> Temperatures have been very high in the last few days...Around 38|39 degrees Celsius
> No more walks around the city..
> I might go to a shopping mall though I don't intend to buy things.
> Then pack...
> i have an early flight to morrow morning..
> Better take a rest now. Do some sudokus and listen to music.


Save travels, my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I think we have some great ideas for our next party at the Mackeral [emoji106]


Haha! Yes!

@vink happy new year!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This is just stunning! Love that! The eye is HUGE.


I epic fail at "subtle."
So probably perfect choice.
Plus crazy staring eye.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I may adopt this tradition.
> Sounds awesome!


I love traditions.
Throwing water is fun but ... only when the temperatures are high, like in vink's place at the moment...


----------



## remainsilly

Failure to launch outfit:


When car suddenly won't start & need to tinker = be wearing this
(plaid hides grease& filth)

Someone found an adorable Easter egg toy for dog. As a gift.
It squeaks.
For hours & hours & hours:


10 minutes of not squeaking & calm:


Followed by, "Omg! It squeaks!!!" for 1000 more hours.


Ah, the little joys of Easter are countless.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> 40 degrees! Same as in Dubai!
> Happy new year to you, vink!



Thank you! Looks like it's going to rain today, too. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> I may adopt this tradition.
> Sounds awesome!



You should! It's fun! But I doubt that it'd be appreciated in the States, especially in the snowing state. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Haha! Yes!
> 
> @vink happy new year!



Thank you! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Failure to launch outfit:
> View attachment 3667692
> 
> When car suddenly won't start & need to tinker = be wearing this
> (plaid hides grease& filth)
> 
> Someone found an adorable Easter egg toy for dog. As a gift.
> It squeaks.
> For hours & hours & hours:
> View attachment 3667699
> 
> 10 minutes of not squeaking & calm:
> View attachment 3667700
> 
> Followed by, "Omg! It squeaks!!!" for 1000 more hours.
> View attachment 3667714
> 
> Ah, the little joys of Easter are countless.



He's adorable and that egg is colorful! I like the color combo on it. Very pretty.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Failure to launch outfit:
> View attachment 3667692
> 
> When car suddenly won't start & need to tinker = be wearing this
> (plaid hides grease& filth)
> 
> Someone found an adorable Easter egg toy for dog. As a gift.
> It squeaks.
> For hours & hours & hours:
> View attachment 3667699
> 
> 10 minutes of not squeaking & calm:
> View attachment 3667700
> 
> Followed by, "Omg! It squeaks!!!" for 1000 more hours.
> View attachment 3667714
> 
> Ah, the little joys of Easter are countless.


Adorable!


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you something that happened while I was still in Dubai
I was on the metro when I saw a young lady carrying a Diesel bag I immediately fell in love with...
Yes, I know, I easily fall in love... Please, ladies, don't laugh...
Of course, I went to different stores, asked about the bag as if my life depended on it.
No luck... I was told the bag wasn't available anymore.
This morning, I decided to look for it...
And I found it!
Here is a pic of my new love...


----------



## Mariapia

After wearing my khaki LP for two weeks...I decided to take out my Chanel tote....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3668250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After wearing my khaki LP for two weeks...I decided to take out my Chanel tote....



Wow! 
Just wow.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for pup love, all
Fixed car pretty easily. So can wear less grunge, more light colors today.


vink said:


> He's adorable and that egg is colorful! I like the color combo on it. Very pretty.


I thought same! 
Room decor, those colors = would be 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3668219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you something that happened while I was still in Dubai
> I was on the metro when I saw a young lady carrying a Diesel bag I immediately fell in love with...
> Yes, I know, I easily fall in love... Please, ladies, don't laugh...
> Of course, I went to different stores, asked about the bag as if my life depended on it.
> No luck... I was told the bag wasn't available anymore.
> This morning, I decided to look for it...
> And I found it!
> Here is a pic of my new love...


Diesel had great season of totes, few years back.
Own their reboot tote, with leather patches. Love it.
Yours is super-cool!
Great choice!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3668250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After wearing my khaki LP for two weeks...I decided to take out my Chanel tote....


Puffiest of puffness
Sooooo pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3668250
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After wearing my khaki LP for two weeks...I decided to take out my Chanel tote....


 Oh wow I just love everything about this bag!


----------



## jayjay77

remainsilly said:


> Hi, jayjay77!
> Welcome to our weird island.
> 
> Do you own grrrrr! also?
> 
> :



Thank you remains silly! I don't own Grrrr, but it's on my wish list.... Just trying to keep my Hermes purchases in moderation but I'm very tempted ... There are always too many designs I love


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Easter, fellow Islanders [emoji253]
Rain here, so I will be getting out an LP. Coral I think. 
A family dinner at the folks (who have a new puppy) but otherwise a quiet and relaxing day. 
What's everyone up to?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Easter, fellow Islanders [emoji253]
> Rain here, so I will be getting out an LP. Coral I think.
> A family dinner at the folks (who have a new puppy) but otherwise a quiet and relaxing day.
> What's everyone up to?



Happy Easter to all !! After church, We're staying home for dinner pretty low key today and it's all good


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Easter, fellow Islanders [emoji253]
> Rain here, so I will be getting out an LP. Coral I think.
> A family dinner at the folks (who have a new puppy) but otherwise a quiet and relaxing day.
> What's everyone up to?


Happy Easter!

I failed miserably at Lent promise--not to complain about my hair.
But am rallying, now new hairstylist embraces, "Shorter. Really. Think small boy or 1900's mental patient."

Finished veggie version of worcestershire sauce--ingredients steeping through night. 
For high tea foods today.
As we check wind speeds/directions.
And hope weather cooperates with rocket launch plans.

Chocolate bunny found = 
Chocolate bunny missing ears =


----------



## Murphy47

Making your own Worcestershire sauce! Wow. 
Very Martha Stewart. Hats off.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Easter, fellow Islanders [emoji253]
> Rain here, so I will be getting out an LP. Coral I think.
> A family dinner at the folks (who have a new puppy) but otherwise a quiet and relaxing day.
> What's everyone up to?


Happy Easter, Murphy!
A new puppy at your folks'
Sounds like everyone  will have a great time playing with him/her.
Please take a pic!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy Easter, Murphy!
> A new puppy at your folks'
> Sounds like everyone  will have a great time playing with him/her.
> Please take a pic!



Will do! 
Happy Easter!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Failure to launch outfit:
> View attachment 3667692
> 
> When car suddenly won't start & need to tinker = be wearing this
> (plaid hides grease& filth)
> 
> Someone found an adorable Easter egg toy for dog. As a gift.
> It squeaks.
> For hours & hours & hours:
> View attachment 3667699
> 
> 10 minutes of not squeaking & calm:
> View attachment 3667700
> 
> Followed by, "Omg! It squeaks!!!" for 1000 more hours.
> View attachment 3667714
> 
> Ah, the little joys of Easter are countless.


He is so adorable. Bit squeaking Easter eggs would drive me crazy. 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3668219
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgot to tell you something that happened while I was still in Dubai
> I was on the metro when I saw a young lady carrying a Diesel bag I immediately fell in love with...
> Yes, I know, I easily fall in love... Please, ladies, don't laugh...
> Of course, I went to different stores, asked about the bag as if my life depended on it.
> No luck... I was told the bag wasn't available anymore.
> This morning, I decided to look for it...
> And I found it!
> Here is a pic of my new love...



Smashing! This is a great find!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Easter, ladies! 
It is already 5:30 pm around here. Most family is gone, now. Somehow we never manage to have peaceful holidays. My elder siblings almost always ruin everything, because it is oh so fun to tease the "little one" (=me) with comments about how bad tempered I am. I cannot help it and get angry. Then there is a fight and everyone is cross. I don't get it. Why is it so hard to shut up? Why is it necessary to ruin those family get togethers just for the fun of it?
Sorry for the rant. I am just happy that this day is over.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Easter, ladies!
> It is already 5:30 pm around here. Most family is gone, now. Somehow we never manage to have peaceful holidays. My elder siblings almost always ruin everything, because it is oh so fun to tease the "little one" (=me) with comments about how bad tempered I am. I cannot help it and get angry. Then there is a fight and everyone is cross. I don't get it. Why is it so hard to shut up? Why is it necessary to ruin those family get togethers just for the fun of it?
> Sorry for the rant. I am just happy that this day is over.


That often happens in most families, Ludmilla...
Especially when parents are there. 
As if your siblings were going  back to childhood times and waiting for your parents to take side.
Childish attitude to say the least.
Forget their stupid words, the evening is yours now. 
Try to relax.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Why is it so hard to shut up? Why is it necessary to ruin those family get togethers just for the fun of it?


A guy was nailed to a cross.
To wash away bad stuff as this.
All those years ago.

Tough for people to change, I guess.
Hugs.
---
On another note, man in my life entered kitchen.
Saw my chemistry-type set up, to strain/bottle worcestershire sauce--complete with glass funnel & paper filter.

Then asked why I couldn't just use a tea strainer.

Um. Because that never occured to me.


----------



## Murphy47

This is the new puppy napping. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is what the HARRODS fairy gave me. 
And it's Bilberry!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Easter, ladies!
> It is already 5:30 pm around here. Most family is gone, now. Somehow we never manage to have peaceful holidays. My elder siblings almost always ruin everything, because it is oh so fun to tease the "little one" (=me) with comments about how bad tempered I am. I cannot help it and get angry. Then there is a fight and everyone is cross. I don't get it. Why is it so hard to shut up? Why is it necessary to ruin those family get togethers just for the fun of it?
> Sorry for the rant. I am just happy that this day is over.



I hear you! 
My family is a train wreck mostly. 
Brother and his girlfriend cracked 3rd beer and father got out wine. 
I got out the door ASAP.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is the new puppy napping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669653
> 
> This is what the HARRODS fairy gave me.
> And it's Bilberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669654


Puppy tummy!
Owned same brown throw rug for years.
Was dog's fave. Very durable.

Bilberry envy
Would be my color choice--soooo saucy & pretty! Congrats!


----------



## remainsilly

Sharing an Easter fave:

(though really about Ireland)


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> This is the new puppy napping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669653
> 
> This is what the HARRODS fairy gave me.
> And it's Bilberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669654



Love bilberry!  Great job to the Harrods fairy!

Easter was quiet here. We had no other family over beside MIL who lives in a nursing home. Nice and quiet for once.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love bilberry!  Great job to the Harrods fairy!
> 
> Easter was quiet here. We had no other family over beside MIL who lives in a nursing home. Nice and quiet for once.



A lovely change of pace!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That often happens in most families, Ludmilla...
> Especially when parents are there.
> As if your siblings were going  back to childhood times and waiting for your parents to take side.
> Childish attitude to say the least.
> Forget their stupid words, the evening is yours now.
> Try to relax.


There rings a lot of wisdom in your words. Thank you. 


remainsilly said:


> A guy was nailed to a cross.
> To wash away bad stuff as this.
> All those years ago.
> 
> Tough for people to change, I guess.
> Hugs.
> ---
> On another note, man in my life entered kitchen.
> Saw my chemistry-type set up, to strain/bottle worcestershire sauce--complete with glass funnel & paper filter.
> 
> Then asked why I couldn't just use a tea strainer.
> 
> Um. Because that never occured to me.


Hehehe. This sounds like a really cool experiment. 


Murphy47 said:


> This is the new puppy napping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669653
> 
> This is what the HARRODS fairy gave me.
> And it's Bilberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669654



Awww so cute! And the Harrods fairy did a great job!


Murphy47 said:


> I hear you!
> My family is a train wreck mostly.
> Brother and his girlfriend cracked 3rd beer and father got out wine.
> I got out the door ASAP.


Ha! We did not even reach the alcohol part... I wonder why families have to be that way.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> This is the new puppy napping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669653
> 
> This is what the HARRODS fairy gave me.
> And it's Bilberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669654


We are bag twins, Murphy!
And the puppy is just wow!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> He is so adorable. Bit squeaking Easter eggs would drive me crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> Smashing! This is a great find!


Ludmilla, I still haven't ordered it. The picture is from a website.
I have to wait for the post office to reopen after renovation, supposedly next week...
I don't want my bag to be stuck in a faraway place if I am not home when the postman comes..


----------



## Mariapia

I finally managed to capture a pic of the lovely Alexander Mc Queen I told you about....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3670026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally managed to capture a pic of the lovely Alexander Mc Queen I told you about....



I love this bag!  Are you going to get it?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I love this bag!  Are you going to get it?


I am glad you love it, Tomsmom.
I don't know what to do... It's an expensive one....
I also like the Diesel tote which is a lot cheaper...
I love them both....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3670026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally managed to capture a pic of the lovely Alexander Mc Queen I told you about....


Love the bold, graphic floral!

I'll be honest--looks bit awkward to use.
Got rid of hobo style I thought was beautiful, because using was difficult.
Tough choices.

Vote for diesel.
Unusual, cool, easy.

Let us know your decision, please.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Love the bold, graphic floral!
> 
> I'll be honest--looks bit awkward to use.
> Got rid of hobo style I thought was beautiful, because using was difficult.
> Tough choices.
> 
> Vote for diesel.
> Unusual, cool, easy.
> 
> Let us know your decision, please.


Thank you, remainsilly.
I agree, the Diesel tote is a very cool bag.
I could get 10 Diesel bags for the price of the AMQ...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, remainsilly.
> I agree, the Diesel tote is a very cool bag.
> I could get 10 Diesel bags for the price of the AMQ...



Along with what remain silly said, will the AMQ bump your hip when you walk ?  

Let's see the diesel tote


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3670026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally managed to capture a pic of the lovely Alexander Mc Queen I told you about....



That. Is. So. Pretty!!!! 

I hope you can find it! I'm really rooting for you to find it and model it for us to see!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I am glad you love it, Tomsmom.
> I don't know what to do... It's an expensive one....
> I also like the Diesel tote which is a lot cheaper...
> I love them both....



Yeah... it'd be so nice if we can really grow a money tree. [emoji17] 

Financial aside, I'd vote for AMQ. I'm a sucker for floral prints. [emoji28] 

But I do agree that the diesel tote is easier to use. But.... but it's just a tote. And the unusual shape of AMQ is more fun and interest. [emoji28] yeah.... but chances that it may not work is also much higher. [emoji28] Arh! I'm no help! [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Easter, fellow Islanders [emoji253]
> Rain here, so I will be getting out an LP. Coral I think.
> A family dinner at the folks (who have a new puppy) but otherwise a quiet and relaxing day.
> What's everyone up to?



I've been traveling, meeting up old friend, packing, etc. it's quite a busy weekend here. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Easter, ladies!
> It is already 5:30 pm around here. Most family is gone, now. Somehow we never manage to have peaceful holidays. My elder siblings almost always ruin everything, because it is oh so fun to tease the "little one" (=me) with comments about how bad tempered I am. I cannot help it and get angry. Then there is a fight and everyone is cross. I don't get it. Why is it so hard to shut up? Why is it necessary to ruin those family get togethers just for the fun of it?
> Sorry for the rant. I am just happy that this day is over.



Yeah... I know. Some people are just a**holes. Too bad we can't get rid of them coz they're really an a** like a real thing. Especially if they're family. 

On the bright side, the day is up. 

On another hand, maybe they want to push your limit so you'd be better that that? Yeah... positivity doesn't work all the time, I know. [emoji17]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> This is the new puppy napping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669653
> 
> This is what the HARRODS fairy gave me.
> And it's Bilberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669654



Ooh... I like Bilberry! One of the best color LC offer, I think. 

And that puppy is cute! I think its tummy must be soft and warm. I like scratching dog's tummy. [emoji16]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, I still haven't ordered it. The picture is from a website.
> I have to wait for the post office to reopen after renovation, supposedly next week...
> I don't want my bag to be stuck in a faraway place if I am not home when the postman comes..


Ooooh. I forgot about the post office. Happily it will open soon!



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3670026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I finally managed to capture a pic of the lovely Alexander Mc Queen I told you about....



Is this patent leather? I like the print and the unusual look of the bag. However I am with remainsilly regarding the practicability. The Diesel tote looks like it is more fun to use.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I've been traveling, meeting up old friend, packing, etc. it's quite a busy weekend here. [emoji28]


Sounds fun! 


vink said:


> Yeah... I know. Some people are just a**holes. Too bad we can't get rid of them coz they're really an a** like a real thing. Especially if they're family.
> 
> On the bright side, the day is up.
> 
> On another hand, maybe they want to push your limit so you'd be better that that? Yeah... positivity doesn't work all the time, I know. [emoji17]


 haha. No, positive thinking does not work all the time. 
Maybe some family members behave that way, because they know that we cannot get rid of them? And that they can get away with their behaviour? As far as I know they do not behave this way around their friends and colleagues.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Ooh... I like Bilberry! One of the best color LC offer, I think.
> 
> And that puppy is cute! I think its tummy must be soft and warm. I like scratching dog's tummy. [emoji16]


Aw...just thinking about puppy tummies makes me happy!

I seem to adopt adult dogs.
So miss their cute-wiggly-worm phase.
And jump right to, "No! Don't chew that furniture!"


----------



## remainsilly

Islanders:
have you seen the new lv stuff?
http://www.purseblog.com/fashion-and-art/louis-vuitton-jeff-koons-masters-bags/
What do you think?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Islanders:
> have you seen the new lv stuff?
> http://www.purseblog.com/fashion-and-art/louis-vuitton-jeff-koons-masters-bags/
> What do you think?



I think they're total fun. More money than I have for a trend tho.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I think they're total fun. More money than I have for a trend tho.


I'm undecided.
But interested to see irl.
Especially clutches & scarves.

Owned matching shoes/bag from this company:
https://www.iconshoes.com/Articles.asp?ID=350
Were leather.
Found hard to coordinate & use. But soooo pretty, the art!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'm undecided.
> But interested to see irl.
> Especially clutches & scarves.
> 
> Owned matching shoes/bag from this company:
> https://www.iconshoes.com/Articles.asp?ID=350
> Were leather.
> Found hard to coordinate & use. But soooo pretty, the art!



I liked them. 
Pesky children want to eat and go to college. 
Be a little while for $$ treats for mom.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds fun!
> 
> haha. No, positive thinking does not work all the time.
> Maybe some family members behave that way, because they know that we cannot get rid of them? And that they can get away with their behaviour? As far as I know they do not behave this way around their friends and colleagues.



Yeah... some people just do.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Islanders:
> have you seen the new lv stuff?
> http://www.purseblog.com/fashion-and-art/louis-vuitton-jeff-koons-masters-bags/
> What do you think?



My eyes! It's horrid! Bad bad bad RemainSilly!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> I'm undecided.
> But interested to see irl.
> Especially clutches & scarves.
> 
> Owned matching shoes/bag from this company:
> https://www.iconshoes.com/Articles.asp?ID=350
> Were leather.
> Found hard to coordinate & use. But soooo pretty, the art!



Not my thing. I like art and I like clothing as art, but not art as clothing. I'm sorry. [emoji17]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Not my thing. I like art and I like clothing as art, but not art as clothing. I'm sorry. [emoji17]



Why b sorry? 
If everyone liked the same thing we'd have one plain black bag and that would be it. Boring.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Not my thing. I like art and I like clothing as art, but not art as clothing. I'm sorry. [emoji17]


I am unsure about gold artist names printed on front.
Agreed--difficult to "wear" artworks. Which were made to be paintings.
And only part of a larger painting.

Glad to hear many opinions on these.
Purseblog hated them.
I wanted to hear more thoughts. No wrong.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I am unsure about gold artist names printed on front.
> Agreed--difficult to "wear" artworks. Which were made to be paintings.
> And only part of a larger painting.
> 
> Glad to hear many opinions on these.
> Purseblog hated them.
> I wanted to hear more thoughts. No wrong.



I am product of the 80's. 
Peter Max, etc. 
Designers never saw a piece of leather/material they didn't want to rip, bleach, paint or bedazzle. 
So it reminds me of being young.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmmmmmm.
I think the LV stuff is not my thing really. I would like it better if they would not write the name of the artist in huge gold letters over the bags. Also, I am not quite sure what LV has to do with all those paintings? I guess there is some art joke going on that I do not get. 
I like the rabbit charm!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> I think the LV stuff is not my thing really. I would like it better if they would not write the name of the artist in huge gold letters over the bags. Also, I am not quite sure what LV has to do with all those paintings? I guess there is some art joke going on that I do not get.
> I like the rabbit charm!



I agree. The charm look alright, but the art piece with the name on is just hurt. I wouldn't pay a buck for them so I don't know why I want to part with more. The info inside is a nice touch, but I'd rather get it in book form. Well, it's not my taste, especially in bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh. I forgot about the post office. Happily it will open soon!
> 
> 
> 
> Is this patent leather? I like the print and the unusual look of the bag. However I am with remainsilly regarding the practicability. The Diesel tote looks like it is more fun to use.


No, it isn't patent leather....
Thank you for your advice, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ser

Hi everyone. I've been looking at shoes and handbags and absolutely love this silver combo.....





The bag is an Aspinal lottie which I have in pink and the sandles are from Lotus. Thinking of nice summer evenings ahead [emoji3] ....shame I'm on a bag ban!! [emoji22]


----------



## carlinha

Murphy47 said:


> This is the new puppy napping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669653
> 
> This is what the HARRODS fairy gave me.
> And it's Bilberry!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3669654



Is it a bull terrier?!?!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji190]


----------



## Mariapia

Ser said:


> Hi everyone. I've been looking at shoes and handbags and absolutely love this silver combo.....
> 
> View attachment 3670879
> View attachment 3670880
> 
> 
> The bag is an Aspinal lottie which I have in pink and the sandles are from Lotus. Thinking of nice summer evenings ahead [emoji3] ....shame I'm on a bag ban!! [emoji22]


Silver colour is a hit this summer!


----------



## Murphy47

carlinha said:


> Is it a bull terrier?!?!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji190][emoji190][emoji190][emoji190]



Golden Retriever.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Islanders:
> have you seen the new lv stuff?
> http://www.purseblog.com/fashion-and-art/louis-vuitton-jeff-koons-masters-bags/
> What do you think?


I really don't like the collection but to each their own!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ser said:


> Hi everyone. I've been looking at shoes and handbags and absolutely love this silver combo.....
> 
> View attachment 3670879
> View attachment 3670880
> 
> 
> The bag is an Aspinal lottie which I have in pink and the sandles are from Lotus. Thinking of nice summer evenings ahead [emoji3] ....shame I'm on a bag ban!! [emoji22]


Very pretty !  What do you plan on wearing them with ?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> I think the LV stuff is not my thing really. I would like it better if they would not write the name of the artist in huge gold letters over the bags. Also, I am not quite sure what LV has to do with all those paintings? I guess there is some art joke going on that I do not get.
> I like the rabbit charm!


I like the charm, too!
Yes--lv had a big dinner party in le Louvre. With Hollywood types. To welcome this collection.
I found that slightly rude, for some reason.
Obviously, I do not understand some joke, either.



Mariapia said:


> Silver colour is a hit this summer!


 Is it?
I knew about yellow--but summer silver is really cool!


----------



## remainsilly

Off to maybe see lv art bags.


Oak & red, with mulberry double zip bayswater tote in oak nvt.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Off to maybe see lv art bags.
> View attachment 3671281
> 
> Oak & red, with mulberry double zip bayswater tote in oak nvt.


Love the browns!!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for outfit love


Such an easy bag to kick back with--as I ponder today's discoveries:
1) lv/koons art bags hit stores in early May
2) hermes jige is a *huge* & awkward clutch 
3) never let man loose near tom ford cologne counter

More later--food time!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Off to maybe see lv art bags.
> View attachment 3671281
> 
> Oak & red, with mulberry double zip bayswater tote in oak nvt.



I like your outfit! I never think about pairing red with brown, but these look lovely. And seriously, this is a good photo to inspire to loose weight. You look really sharp but casual here.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for outfit love
> View attachment 3671500
> 
> Such an easy bag to kick back with--as I ponder today's discoveries:
> 1) lv/koons art bags hit stores in early May
> 2) hermes jige is a *huge* & awkward clutch
> 3) never let man loose near tom ford cologne counter
> 
> More later--food time!



My hubbie loves cologne also. 
I wouldn't mind but you can't NOT Put on too much.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> I like your outfit! I never think about pairing red with brown, but these look lovely. And seriously, this is a good photo to inspire to loose weight. You look really sharp but casual here.


Thanks.

See the wallpaper behind me?
My bedroom is brown with red.


Murphy47 said:


> My hubbie loves cologne also.
> I wouldn't mind but you can't NOT Put on too much.


Sales clerk hosed him down with scent resembling bug spray.
An hour later, odor changed into leathery. Possibly vanilla hints.
And man returned to buy bottle.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> See the wallpaper behind me?
> My bedroom is brown with red.
> 
> Sales clerk hosed him down with scent resembling bug spray.
> An hour later, odor changed into leathery. Possibly vanilla hints.
> And man returned to buy bottle.



Not sure what to say to this one. 
Condolences?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure what to say to this one.
> Condolences?


Love often must be tolerant, kind.
Then secretly hide cologne bottles.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Love often must be tolerant, kind.
> Then secretly hide cologne bottles.



Yup.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> See the wallpaper behind me?
> My bedroom is brown with red.
> 
> Sales clerk hosed him down with scent resembling bug spray.
> An hour later, odor changed into leathery. Possibly vanilla hints.
> And man returned to buy bottle.



No, I didn't really look pass you. [emoji16] 
Your hubby is funny. [emoji16] (yeah... I actually do the same a couple times. [emoji28])


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies. I am devastated! 
As the reopening of the post office is supposed to take place on the 21st....  ( I checked this morning), I decided to order the Diesel shopping tote five minutes ago.
The site says " out of stock"
How is that possible?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies. I am devastated!
> As the reopening of the post office is supposed to take place on the 21st....  ( I checked this morning), I decided to order the Diesel shopping tote five minutes ago.
> The site says " out of stock"
> How is that possible?



Oh no! How does this happen?[emoji17]


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies. I am devastated!
> As the reopening of the post office is supposed to take place on the 21st....  ( I checked this morning), I decided to order the Diesel shopping tote five minutes ago.
> The site says " out of stock"
> How is that possible?



Well that just stinks!  Keep checking maybe they will restock


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ladies. I am devastated!
> As the reopening of the post office is supposed to take place on the 21st....  ( I checked this morning), I decided to order the Diesel shopping tote five minutes ago.
> The site says " out of stock"
> How is that possible?


The handbag gods are unfair.

Exact opposite happened to me--
interested in particular bag & color.
Sa shows exact bag, exact color.
I peer & prod. Don't like it.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Well that just stinks!  Keep checking maybe they will restock



Agree. With this. Or maybe call the hotline? Sometimes, the online stock is out, but sometimes, they have a secret stash at brick and mortar.


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Agree. With this. Or maybe call the hotline? Sometimes, the online stock is out, but sometimes, they have a secret stash at brick and mortar.


Vink has a great idea!!  Try it


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Vink has a great idea!!  Try it





vink said:


> Agree. With this. Or maybe call the hotline? Sometimes, the online stock is out, but sometimes, they have a secret stash at brick and mortar.





Tomsmom said:


> Vink has a great idea!!  Try it


I took your advice, Tomsmom and vink, and just called them.
They told me that they wouldn't get another one. 
Game over!
How could I think no one else would be interested..
Silly me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I took your advice, Tomsmom and vink, and just called them.
> They told me that they wouldn't get another one.
> Game over!
> How could I think no one else would be interested..
> Silly me!



I'm sorry, you did try


----------



## Tomsmom

What about the 'bay or Poshmark, etsy?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I took your advice, Tomsmom and vink, and just called them.
> They told me that they wouldn't get another one.
> Game over!
> How could I think no one else would be interested..
> Silly me!


pssst!
lookie-lookie:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ralph-lauren-ricky-club.876267/page-32#post-31266314"]Ralph lauren ricky club[/URL]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> pssst!
> lookie-lookie:
> [URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ralph-lauren-ricky-club.876267/page-32#post-31266314"]Ralph lauren ricky club[/URL]



Can't see it


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> I took your advice, Tomsmom and vink, and just called them.
> They told me that they wouldn't get another one.
> Game over!
> How could I think no one else would be interested..
> Silly me!


Sorry to hear this.  At times like this, I console myself by saying that maybe it's not really meant to be just because I already have too many.


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> pssst!
> lookie-lookie:
> Ralph lauren ricky club


Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> pssst!
> lookie-lookie:
> Ralph lauren ricky club


Thank you for the link, remainsilly!
Unfortunately for me, the site isn't located in Europe..which means that I would have to pay high Customs duties...


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Sorry to hear this.  At times like this, I console myself by saying that maybe it's not really meant to be just because I already have too many.


That's exactly what I am telling myself,msd_bags...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for the link, remainsilly!
> Unfortunately for me, the site isn't located in Europe..which means that I would have to pay high Customs duties...


Aw, sorry.


----------



## remainsilly

View outside door:


The turtle is lonely.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> That's exactly what I am telling myself,msd_bags...



Well,... soon, it'd be alright. Maybe you'll stumble upon it somewhere? Or perhaps find a better piece.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View outside door:
> View attachment 3673244
> 
> The turtle is lonely.


Does she have a name? How old is she?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Does she have a name? How old is she?


Unsure.
Was wild turtle--showed up 7 years ago.
Possibly near 20 years old, now?
Grew a bit.
Likes strawberries. And discussing weather forecasts.
Dislikes being prodded by curious dog nose.
We became friends.
Has not left. Must be content.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Unsure.
> Was wild turtle--showed up 7 years ago.
> Possibly near 20 years old, now?
> Grew a bit.
> Likes strawberries. And discussing weather forecasts.
> Dislikes being prodded by curious dog nose.
> We became friends.
> Has not left. Must be content.



You must have a tasty assortment of bugs and vegs [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> You must have a tasty assortment of bugs and vegs [emoji3]


Have a pond.
Which turtle's arrival forced me to redesign & rebuild--twice.

Guess wild animals need quiet places in cities.
To chat about weather & stalk people through windows.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! Wave
Sorry for being so silent, lately. However, I am following you silently. Huge drama at work still going on. But - it will end on Monday: handover of the office to a substitute, final transfer on May 1.  Learned it on Wednesday. Now I am cleaning everything up. 
Only thing that keeps me sane: got an exciting gift from lovely friends. It is a bag. I am totally thrilled, but I have to keep you all waiting as I have no time to take and post a pic. 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Wave
> Sorry for being so silent, lately. However, I am following you silently. Huge drama at work still going on. But - it will end on Monday: handover of the office to a substitute, final transfer on May 1.  Learned it on Wednesday. Now I am cleaning everything up.
> Only thing that keeps me sane: got an exciting gift from lovely friends. It is a bag. I am totally thrilled, but I have to keep you all waiting as I have no time to take and post a pic.
> Happy Friday everyone!



Happy to hear from you! 
Will look forward to Bag porn [emoji6]
Hang in there, we all love you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Wave
> Sorry for being so silent, lately. However, I am following you silently. Huge drama at work still going on. But - it will end on Monday: handover of the office to a substitute, final transfer on May 1.  Learned it on Wednesday. Now I am cleaning everything up.
> Only thing that keeps me sane: got an exciting gift from lovely friends. It is a bag. I am totally thrilled, but I have to keep you all waiting as I have no time to take and post a pic.
> Happy Friday everyone!



Ooooh how thoughtful a gift !!  Can't wait to see pics!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Wave
> Sorry for being so silent, lately. However, I am following you silently. Huge drama at work still going on. But - it will end on Monday: handover of the office to a substitute, final transfer on May 1.  Learned it on Wednesday. Now I am cleaning everything up.
> Only thing that keeps me sane: got an exciting gift from lovely friends. It is a bag. I am totally thrilled, but I have to keep you all waiting as I have no time to take and post a pic.
> Happy Friday everyone!


Final transfer VERY soon = 

Just a mo'--will call upon famous remainsilly psychic abilities.


Hmm.
Energies suggest this bag may be...brown...

Look forward to reveal.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies! Wave
> Sorry for being so silent, lately. However, I am following you silently. Huge drama at work still going on. But - it will end on Monday: handover of the office to a substitute, final transfer on May 1.  Learned it on Wednesday. Now I am cleaning everything up.
> Only thing that keeps me sane: got an exciting gift from lovely friends. It is a bag. I am totally thrilled, but I have to keep you all waiting as I have no time to take and post a pic.
> Happy Friday everyone!



I hope everything work out for you at the end. (Sending you hugs, too. No such emoji on the app. [emoji28])


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy to hear from you!
> Will look forward to Bag porn [emoji6]
> Hang in there, we all love you. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Awww. Thank you!  I love you all, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh how thoughtful a gift !!  Can't wait to see pics!!


I am not sure (my brain is a mess at the moment), but I think you have the same bag. 


remainsilly said:


> Final transfer VERY soon =
> 
> Just a mo'--will call upon famous remainsilly psychic abilities.
> View attachment 3674130
> 
> Hmm.
> Energies suggest this bag may be...brown...
> 
> Look forward to reveal.


Hehehe. Yes, it is brown. AND a long time wishlist bag. 


vink said:


> I hope everything work out for you at the end. (Sending you hugs, too. No such emoji on the app. [emoji28])


Thank you. I am trying to do my best to keep sane.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am not sure (my brain is a mess at the moment), but I think you have the same bag.
> 
> Hehehe. Yes, it is brown. AND a long time wishlist bag.
> 
> Thank you. I am trying to do my best to keep sane.


Hold on, Ludmilla!
First of May is pretty close now.
You have been through hell for a  year but you know now that you are a remarkable fighter.
Make the most of your weekend, you deserve it!
A few more days and  the air will be lighter.
Try to make the most of your weekend and don't forget to take a pic of your lovely bag.
We are all trying to find out what it is....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hold on, Ludmilla!
> First of May is pretty close now.
> You have been through hell for a  year but you know now that you are a remarkable fighter.
> Make the most of your weekend, you deserve it!
> A few more days and  the air will be lighter.
> Try to make the most of your weekend and don't forget to take a pic of your lovely bag.
> We are all trying to find out what it is....


Thank you, Mariapia!  It is very kind that you all are cheering me up.  I just hope that everything is going well on Monday. And I also hope that the office dreams during the nights will stopp soon.  
Hehehe. I am doing my best regarding bag pics.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia!  It is very kind that you all are cheering me up.  I just hope that everything is going well on Monday. And I also hope that the office dreams during the nights will stopp soon.
> Hehehe. I am doing my best regarding bag pics.


Don't worry, Ludmilla, I am sure everything will be okay.
The worst is behind you. We are all sending you good thoughts here.
Trust yourself, there have been bad times and lots of nightmares but a new path is opening and that very close perspective is something you have been fighting for . It's now yours and you have to be proud of yourself.
That awful jerk is a psychopath. He will soon be out of your mind....
Imagine yourself  in a few years ... " What was the name of that guy?"
Don't laugh, that's exactly what you will be asking yourself


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, I am sure everything will be okay.
> The worst is behind you. We are all sending you good thoughts here.
> Trust yourself, there have been bad times and lots of nightmares but a new path is opening and that very close perspective is something you have been fighting for . It's now yours and you have to be proud of yourself.
> That awful jerk is a psychopath. He will soon be out of your mind....
> Imagine yourself  in a few years ... " What was the name of that guy?"
> Don't laugh, that's exactly what you will be asking yourself


Thank you for your kind words.  Trying to internalise "just relax and accept the crazy".


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, my dear islanders. On to the really important and nice things in life: handbags. 
Here she is, my Dooney & Bourke Flo Satchel in natural leather.  


She is soooo pretty. I have been lusting after that bag for a looooong time. They are not available around here, so I thought that I would never get one. But thanks to some really really kind friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush) I got this wishlist bag.  It is a bag dream come true. The leather is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Ludmilla

Together with her matching wallet.  So happy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3675045
> 
> Together with her matching wallet.  So happy!


Oh my goodness she is gorgeous!!  What great friends you have!  Use her in good health and we are bag twins, lol !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness she is gorgeous!!  What great friends you have!  Use her in good health and we are bag twins, lol !


Thank you! Yes, I am very very lucky to have such nice friends. I am still staring at my Flo and cannot believe that she is really here. 
Ah, so I remembered correctly - very happy to be bag twin with you.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3675045
> 
> Together with her matching wallet.  So happy!



Absolutely gorgeous! 
A perfect addition to the brown rainbow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!
> A perfect addition to the brown rainbow.


 I really need to take a brown rainbow pic one day. 
Thank you for your nice words.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I really need to take a brown rainbow pic one day.
> Thank you for your nice words.



No hurry. [emoji3]
I keep meaning to post a "family" pick but have been to wrapped up in graduation stuff. 
Senior year goes so fast.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No hurry. [emoji3]
> I keep meaning to post a "family" pick but have been to wrapped up in graduation stuff.
> Senior year goes so fast.


When does the graduation take place? What do you have to do? Curious as we do not have graduation rituals around here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3675045
> 
> Together with her matching wallet.  So happy!


Wow! 
What a great bag, Ludmilla!
Right from the US!
I have been looking for that one in the same colour.
Huge, huge congrats on your new baby!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> When does the graduation take place? What do you have to do? Curious as we do not have graduation rituals around here.



It is a HUGE production here. 
Photos to be uploaded to play on big screen as they walk across stage. 
Long ceremony with "notable" speakers. 
Fancy clothes. Lunch with family members. Some have a family party. 
Senior lock in. Similar to New Year's Eve type bash to keep them from drinking and driving. 
"Cool" present usually involving cash. 
Announcements sent to friends and family to hopefully receive more cash. 
It's headache inducing.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Imagine yourself in a few years ... " What was the name of that guy?"


I forget the names.
But whopping jerk-ness lingers on the brain. As a bad odor or creeping fungus.
Agreed--eventually, the jerk-ness dissolves, too.

In time. With hope.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for your kind words.  Trying to internalise "just relax and accept the crazy".


"Not my circus. Not my monkeys."
Sing it with me!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3675045
> 
> Together with her matching wallet.  So happy!


This photo makes me want a d& b florentine bag.
Her leather is sooooo silky.
Some on d&b forum have more  bumpy/grainy.
And matching wallet?! Oh, yes!

Congratulations!
Amazing moment, when the unthinkable bag goal becomes real.

Promise she will not sit with lazy bays, smoking cigarettes & gossiping.
And will enjoy sunlight.


Murphy47 said:


> It is a HUGE production here.
> Photos to be uploaded to play on big screen as they walk across stage.
> Long ceremony with "notable" speakers.
> Fancy clothes. Lunch with family members. Some have a family party.
> Senior lock in. Similar to New Year's Eve type bash to keep them from drinking and driving.
> "Cool" present usually involving cash.
> Announcements sent to friends and family to hopefully receive more cash.
> It's headache inducing.


Wow.
Times change.
My parents bought a page in yearbook.
For embarassing childhood photos of me & good wishes.
I skipped most of my following degrees/certifications grad ceremonies.  Boring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It is a HUGE production here.
> Photos to be uploaded to play on big screen as they walk across stage.
> Long ceremony with "notable" speakers.
> Fancy clothes. Lunch with family members. Some have a family party.
> Senior lock in. Similar to New Year's Eve type bash to keep them from drinking and driving.
> "Cool" present usually involving cash.
> Announcements sent to friends and family to hopefully receive more cash.
> It's headache inducing.


OMG.  This sounds really huge. We had a ceremony with handing over the certificates (with some speeches) in the morning. There was a ball in the evening. I went alone, because my parents were not interested. Had too much Martini... (There was a fountain outside the building we used for cooling the alcoholics. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> What a great bag, Ludmilla!
> Right from the US!
> I have been looking for that one in the same colour.
> Huge, huge congrats on your new baby!


Thank you, Mariapia! Yes, it is a total pain to get d&b in Europe. So happy about her. My other bags are already jealous.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> OMG.  This sounds really huge. We had a ceremony with handing over the certificates (with some speeches) in the morning. There was a ball in the evening. I went alone, because my parents were not interested. Had too much Martini... (There was a fountain outside the building we used for cooling the alcoholics. )



The goal here is to keep them from drinking as the legal age is 21. 
I went to a few parties after the ceremony. 
My parents attended but left as soon as they called my name so they could go to dinner before the restaurants got crowded. 
I wandered around looking for them for awhile but eventually gave up and went off with friends.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I forget the names.
> But whopping jerk-ness lingers on the brain. As a bad odor or creeping fungus.
> Agreed--eventually, the jerk-ness dissolves, too.
> 
> In time. With hope.
> 
> "Not my circus. Not my monkeys."
> Sing it with me!
> 
> This photo makes me want a d& b florentine bag.
> Her leather is sooooo silky.
> Some on d&b forum have more  bumpy/grainy.
> And matching wallet?! Oh, yes!
> 
> Congratulations!
> Amazing moment, when the unthinkable bag goal becomes real.
> 
> Promise she will not sit with lazy bays, smoking cigarettes & gossiping.
> And will enjoy sunlight.
> 
> Wow.
> Times change.
> My parents bought a page in yearbook.
> For embarassing childhood photos of me & good wishes.
> I skipped most of my following degrees/certifications grad ceremonies.  Boring.


Hehehe. Lazy Bays will have to go out this year. At least 5 times. This is the goal. However, Flo has a messenger strap - this feature will keep her busy. Unfortunately we have very bad weather at the moment. So all vachetta bags have to stay inside and gossip. I guess they are discussing the long travels of Flo. 
Yes, the leather is soooooo silky.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The goal here is to keep them from drinking as the legal age is 21.
> I went to a few parties after the ceremony.
> My parents attended but left as soon as they called my name so they could go to dinner before the restaurants got crowded.
> I wandered around looking for them for awhile but eventually gave up and went off with friends.


We are allowed to drink at 18 - but they only sold "soft" alcoholics. The hard stuff was to be found at the fountain bar. 
I was quite fine that my parents did not attend the ball. More fun for me.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, my dear islanders. On to the really important and nice things in life: handbags.
> Here she is, my Dooney & Bourke Flo Satchel in natural leather.
> View attachment 3675038
> 
> She is soooo pretty. I have been lusting after that bag for a looooong time. They are not available around here, so I thought that I would never get one. But thanks to some really really kind friends in the US (who happen to know about my Flo crush) I got this wishlist bag.  It is a bag dream come true. The leather is absolutely gorgeous.



She's gorgeous!!! Super congrats!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> She's gorgeous!!! Super congrats!!!!


Thank you! I am super happy with her.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, it's Election Day here. First round.
I am going to vote in two different places as a friend who is away from the city asked me to vote for her.
We have different favourite candidates.
Security will be very tight. Tonight, at 8 pm, the whole country will be in front of the television..
At the moment, no one can tell who will qualify for the second round.
Lots of suspense.... and worry...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's Election Day here. First round.
> I am going to vote in two different places as a friend who is away from the city asked me to vote for her.
> We have different favourite candidates.
> Security will be very tight. Tonight, at 8 pm, the whole country will be in front of the television..
> At the moment, no one can tell who will qualify for the second round.
> Lots of suspense.... and worry...



Sounds exciting!
Do you have sips and nibbles while you watch the results?


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's Election Day here. First round.
> I am going to vote in two different places as a friend who is away from the city asked me to vote for her.
> We have different favourite candidates.
> Security will be very tight. Tonight, at 8 pm, the whole country will be in front of the television..
> At the moment, no one can tell who will qualify for the second round.
> Lots of suspense.... and worry...



Whoever will make it, I hope for the best.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's Election Day here. First round.
> I am going to vote in two different places as a friend who is away from the city asked me to vote for her.
> We have different favourite candidates.
> Security will be very tight. Tonight, at 8 pm, the whole country will be in front of the television..
> At the moment, no one can tell who will qualify for the second round.
> Lots of suspense.... and worry...


Do not worry too much, everything will be fine. There will be a second round - this is going  to be the one that counts.


----------



## remainsilly

Hope voting went well, Mariapia.

Today was lavender planting!


So...time to crunch flat the bones of last year's lavender...
the plants I killed, same as every year before...

Well, hope is a blind & crazy thing.
Thankfully.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hope voting went well, Mariapia.
> 
> Today was lavender planting!
> View attachment 3676910
> 
> So...time to crunch flat the bones of last year's lavender...
> the plants I killed, same as every year before...
> 
> Well, hope is a blind & crazy thing.
> Thankfully.



Looks great. 
I have a 50/50 record with lavender. 
Today hubbie put in irises and some onions that sprouted in the bin. 
Plus he cut the grass so the neighbors will stop giving me the stink eye.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks great.
> I have a 50/50 record with lavender.
> Today hubbie put in irises and some onions that sprouted in the bin.
> Plus he cut the grass so the neighbors will stop giving me the stink eye.


Love iris.
My iris varieties read as book of memories--from people known, loved, not forgotten.

I cannot use lawnmowers correctly.
Tried few times.
No idea what went wrong. But went VERY wrong.
Tragic results.
But no snakes or buildings were harmed.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Love iris.
> My iris varieties read as book of memories--from people known, loved, not forgotten.
> 
> I cannot use lawnmowers correctly.
> Tried few times.
> No idea what went wrong. But went VERY wrong.
> Tragic results.
> But no snakes or buildings were harmed.



Xlnt outcome then. 
Hubbie hated lawn maintenance til my dad gave him and old lawn tractor. Now he has a "toy" to play outside with.


----------



## Tomsmom

It must have been a nice spring day all around. Dh and I planted all sorts of pretty annuals for our front yard. 

I switched bags today, went from the new MJ to legacy Coach duffle


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Do not worry too much, everything will be fine. There will be a second round - this is going  to be the one that counts.


Just curious.  You can cast a vote for someone else??????  How do they let you do that?


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Just curious.  You can cast a vote for someone else??????  How do they let you do that?


Yes, southernbelle. The person who won't be able to vote goes to the police station or the city hall ( a few days before the election) and fills in an official form in which she gives the name, birthdate, address of the person who will vote in her place. 
Yesterday, I just had to go to my friend's election place with my identity card. My name was in their list together with my friend's.
It's very strict. Cheating is impossible. You can do that for one person only.
Of course, you have to trust the person.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Do not worry too much, everything will be fine. There will be a second round - this is going  to be the one that counts.





Murphy47 said:


> Sounds exciting!
> Do you have sips and nibbles while you watch the results?





vink said:


> Whoever will make it, I hope for the best.



Thank you, ladies!
No sips and nibbles.... Too much stress
But I am happy....  My candidate came out first!


----------



## remainsilly

Love the exterior zip pocket & tassels!
Great busy Springtime bag.


Tomsmom said:


> It must have been a nice spring day all around. Dh and I planted all sorts of pretty annuals for our front yard.
> 
> I switched bags today, went from the new MJ to legacy Coach duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677211


Very intrguing absentee vote system!
Wish US did this.
But, alas, too much controversy would result.
We have early voting times, instead.


Mariapia said:


> Yes, southernbelle. The person who won't be able to vote goes to the police station or the city hall ( a few days before the election) and fills in an official form in which she gives the name, birthdate, address of the person who will vote in her place.
> Yesterday, I just had to go to my friend's election place with my identity card. My name was in their list together with my friend's.
> It's very strict. Cheating is impossible. You can do that for one person only.
> Of course, you have to trust the person.


----------



## vink

In regard to voting, my country sucks and so far, the junta doesn't show anything but corrupting the system. They keep saying they want to reform the country in the most prosperous shape and we will get election "next year" for ... I don't know... many times that's been announced. Somehow I wonder where are all those people who hail themselves and their morals so far high above anyone else that the last elected-government distaste them so much they had to marched on the street calling out for the military. At least, you get to vote. I didn't. And I doubt how long it would take with all the mess and everything. [emoji19] Sorry this is really a rant. I don't mind if the right wing win if it's from voting. At least, that's what the majority want and you get to check in on them. Here, the right wing marched on the street called out for the coup years ago and now, the country is about a decade backward in term of everything it's like a joke. Too bad it's on us. And yeah... when I ask those people what do they think of politics now, the answer will be "oh... I really don't care about it anymore. Blah blah blah... " [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> In regard to voting, my country sucks and so far, the junta doesn't show anything but corrupting the system. They keep saying they want to reform the country in the most prosperous shape and we will get election "next year" for ... I don't know... many times that's been announced. Somehow I wonder where are all those people who hail themselves and their morals so far high above anyone else that the last elected-government distaste them so much they had to marched on the street calling out for the military. At least, you get to vote. I didn't. And I doubt how long it would take with all the mess and everything. [emoji19] Sorry this is really a rant. I don't mind if the right wing win if it's from voting. At least, that's what the majority want and you get to check in on them. Here, the right wing marched on the street called out for the coup years ago and now, the country is about a decade backward in term of everything it's like a joke. Too bad it's on us. And yeah... when I ask those people what do they think of politics now, the answer will be "oh... I really don't care about it anymore. Blah blah blah... " [emoji35][emoji35][emoji35]


Ranting is healthy, vink.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Yes, southernbelle. The person who won't be able to vote goes to the police station or the city hall ( a few days before the election) and fills in an official form in which she gives the name, birthdate, address of the person who will vote in her place.
> Yesterday, I just had to go to my friend's election place with my identity card. My name was in their list together with my friend's.
> It's very strict. Cheating is impossible. You can do that for one person only.
> Of course, you have to trust the person.


Thank you, that is most interesting.  Do you mind going me a general idea of your location? Country?


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Ranting is healthy, vink.



Thank you. [emoji17] It's sad people forget that with the election, you can build up a checking system and see how good or bad politicians are doing on their work. And if it's so bad, at least, there'll be the end of term. With junta in power, there's no such thing. Many people that dare to challenge or question them have been sent to some kind of program to "adjust their attitude". They maybe released, but yeah... who know what's going on inside there. And they don't know how to run the country, seriously. They spend so much money on weapon and less on education and health care, even more less on basic infrastructure. And now, they're finding ways to collect more tax and collect money. I'm ok with tax being used for the people and infrastructure of the country. But I loath when I know it'll sure be used to serve on their personal well-being. And the protesters said these are good people with high moral who distaste corruption, unlike the politicians. [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19]  

Yeah... but we've got to live and I think I should stop ranting now. [emoji20] Hopefully things will turn around soon. [emoji17]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Thank you. [emoji17] It's sad people forget that with the election, you can build up a checking system and see how good or bad politicians are doing on their work. And if it's so bad, at least, there'll be the end of term. With junta in power, there's no such thing. Many people that dare to challenge or question them have been sent to some kind of program to "adjust their attitude". They maybe released, but yeah... who know what's going on inside there. And they don't know how to run the country, seriously. They spend so much money on weapon and less on education and health care, even more less on basic infrastructure. And now, they're finding ways to collect more tax and collect money. I'm ok with tax being used for the people and infrastructure of the country. But I loath when I know it'll sure be used to serve on their personal well-being. And the protesters said these are good people with high moral who distaste corruption, unlike the politicians. [emoji19][emoji19][emoji19]
> 
> Yeah... but we've got to live and I think I should stop ranting now. [emoji20] Hopefully things will turn around soon. [emoji17]


We had surprising results when we had our national election last year.  But I still hope for the best.


----------



## remainsilly

Sigh.
Day o' scowling at car dealers.
A separate hell from politicians. Yet, still stinky & far too warm.

Lesson #522143:
In the realm of souless weasels, avoid being a lizard.
http://justfunfacts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/weasel-and-prey.jpg


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> We had surprising results when we had our national election last year.  But I still hope for the best.



Yes. I can only hope for the best, too. Surprisingly (with my best sarcastic voice), people are getting sick of them and asking if we'd have election again soon. (I think we're acting like a frog in the pond a la Aesop's fables) The junta released the statement last month that we probably will have it next year (yeah... just like years before. I wonder if they photocopy the statement and change something just to make it fit the event.) I only hope the country won't be left in such a bad shape by then. [emoji17]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> Day o' scowling at car dealers.
> A separate hell from politicians. Yet, still stinky & far too warm.
> 
> Lesson #522143:
> In the realm of souless weasels, avoid being a lizard.
> http://justfunfacts.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/weasel-and-prey.jpg



Poor lizard. RIP. 

I know nothing about car engine. Unlike my mom, she can basically tell which part is wrong just by listening to the engine. Also, she's like a miracle driver who can drive anything fast and well. I think her past life must have something to do with a race car team. (Not to mention her other qualities, but people can have so many past life, right?) [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hope voting went well, Mariapia.
> 
> Today was lavender planting!
> View attachment 3676910
> 
> So...time to crunch flat the bones of last year's lavender...
> the plants I killed, same as every year before...
> 
> Well, hope is a blind & crazy thing.
> Thankfully.


Poor lavender ... you are facing a terrible fate....


Murphy47 said:


> Looks great.
> I have a 50/50 record with lavender.
> Today hubbie put in irises and some onions that sprouted in the bin.
> Plus he cut the grass so the neighbors will stop giving me the stink eye.


Cutting the lawn seems to be problem everywhere.... 
I made up a special To Do List (nice things only). One point on that list is creating a lavender field with plants from England. I have to order them soon. 


Tomsmom said:


> It must have been a nice spring day all around. Dh and I planted all sorts of pretty annuals for our front yard.
> 
> I switched bags today, went from the new MJ to legacy Coach duffle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3677211


Love your bag! Such a yummy brown. 


Mariapia said:


> Yes, southernbelle. The person who won't be able to vote goes to the police station or the city hall ( a few days before the election) and fills in an official form in which she gives the name, birthdate, address of the person who will vote in her place.
> Yesterday, I just had to go to my friend's election place with my identity card. My name was in their list together with my friend's.
> It's very strict. Cheating is impossible. You can do that for one person only.
> Of course, you have to trust the person.


This is interesting. Here, you can vote with a letter if you are unable to attend the election. And there is the possibility to do a similar transfer like you described, if you are to sick or disabled to go to the election.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Yes. I can only hope for the best, too. Surprisingly (with my best sarcastic voice), people are getting sick of them and asking if we'd have election again soon. (I think we're acting like a frog in the pond a la Aesop's fables) The junta released the statement last month that we probably will have it next year (yeah... just like years before. I wonder if they photocopy the statement and change something just to make it fit the event.) I only hope the country won't be left in such a bad shape by then. [emoji17]


10 million people didn't vote last Sunday... though there were 11 candidates with very different programmes..I know we are lucky to live in a free country. A shame some people don't realize how lucky we are.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you, that is most interesting.  Do you mind going me a general idea of your location? Country?


No problem at all, southernbelle. I live in France but I think it's the same in other countries.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, let me introduce my new Longchamp....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, let me introduce my new Longchamp....


Oh wow I love love it!!


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Poor lizard. RIP.
> 
> I know nothing about car engine. Unlike my mom, she can basically tell which part is wrong just by listening to the engine. Also, she's like a miracle driver who can drive anything fast and well. I think her past life must have something to do with a race car team. (Not to mention her other qualities, but people can have so many past life, right?) [emoji6]


Your mother sounds very cool.

I enjoy cars.
Harder to work on newer ones--all plastic shielding & computerized bits.

Man in my life needed new vehicle.
I am pretty good at haggling with souless weasels.
Will collect it today. 


Ludmilla said:


> oor lavender ... you are facing a terrible fate....


shhh....they'll hear you...
but, yes--I am grim reaper of lavender plants.



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, let me introduce my new Longchamp....


Congrats!
Saw this irl--embroidery creates very classy look.
And nice reminder, to find reasons we are grateful in life.
Enjoy, my friend.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Your mother sounds very cool.
> 
> I enjoy cars.
> Harder to work on newer ones--all plastic shielding & computerized bits.
> 
> Man in my life needed new vehicle.
> I am pretty good at haggling with souless weasels.
> Will collect it today.
> 
> shhh....they'll hear you...
> but, yes--I am grim reaper of lavender plants.
> 
> 
> Congrats!
> Saw this irl--embroidery creates very classy look.
> And nice reminder, to find reasons we are grateful in life.
> Enjoy, my friend.



Good luck with the car!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, let me introduce my new Longchamp....



Ooh! I love it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Pardon my ignorance, please. Is this come with the letters or you get it done yourself? Very cute! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Good luck with the car!


Thanks
Is his 1st new vehicle.
When a shopping cart dents it in parking lot, or tree branch scratches paint--omg. Sell tickets to the dramatic floor show.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Is his 1st new vehicle.
> When a shopping cart dents it in parking lot, or tree branch scratches paint--omg. Sell tickets to the dramatic floor show.



I am the SAME way. 
The car you see parked at the END of the lot at a big box store? Me
Car you see parked way on the side next to the squiggly lines? Me
Car parked across the street in front of empty building? Me
Prolly because I only get a new car every 10-12 years. 
I never do Park closer though. 
Better for the muscles into butt [emoji14]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Ooh! I love it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Pardon my ignorance, please. Is this come with the letters or you get it done yourself? Very cute! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



On the website.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Is his 1st new vehicle.
> When a shopping cart dents it in parking lot, or tree branch scratches paint--omg. Sell tickets to the dramatic floor show.



DH is just the same drama queen with his everything. We should form a drama club here. Last time he backed into a parking spot and the tree branch conked at the radio receptor, I'm pretty sure he wept a bit.


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> DH is just the same drama queen with his everything. We should form a drama club here. Last time he backed into a parking spot and the tree branch conked at the radio receptor, I'm pretty sure he wept a bit.



Last Christmas, we went to see the new Star Wars movie. 
Hubbie was so excited it rolled into curb. 
Spent the whole movie saying "Damn, I'm and idiot" alternating with
"This is the coolest thing EVER."


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3678281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, let me introduce my new Longchamp....


Lovely! I hope this bag brings you tons of luck. I saw it irl. It is very pretty. 


vink said:


> DH is just the same drama queen with his everything. We should form a drama club here. Last time he backed into a parking spot and the tree branch conked at the radio receptor, I'm pretty sure he wept a bit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Last Christmas, we went to see the new Star Wars movie.
> Hubbie was so excited it rolled into curb.
> Spent the whole movie saying "Damn, I'm and idiot" alternating with
> "This is the coolest thing EVER."


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! I hope this bag brings you tons of luck. I saw it irl. It is very pretty.


I just went into the shop to say hello..... and went out with a new LP....
Thank you for the lovely wishes, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Ooh! I love it! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] Pardon my ignorance, please. Is this come with the letters or you get it done yourself? Very cute! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


I wouldn't be able to do it myself, vink...
The bag is supposed to be a limited edition..


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> No problem at all, southernbelle. I live in France but I think it's the same in other countries.


I thought that was the case because of the election.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I just went into the shop to say hello..... and went out with a new LP....
> Thank you for the lovely wishes, Ludmilla!


Haha. We all know this kind of experience.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks to the really bad weather I am using my oldest leather bag at the moment.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3678778
> 
> Thanks to the really bad weather I am using my oldest leather bag at the moment.


Great choice, Ludmilla!
And not only for bad weather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> And not only for bad weather!


Thank you!  I do not use her very often, as I like other bags much better...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  I do not use her very often, as I like other bags much better...


Same here! Some of my bags have been sleeping in the closet for quite a long time.
It will be raining cats and dogs tomorrow... so I am going to let them sleep..
What a shame! We bought our bags, took them home with delight and some ( or most ) of them  don't even see  the light of day any more. 
It's so unfair....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here! Some of my bags have been sleeping in the closet for quite a long time.
> It will be raining cats and dogs tomorrow... so I am going to let them sleep..
> What a shame! We bought our bags, took them home with delight and some ( or most ) of them  don't even see  the light of day any more.
> It's so unfair....


I have outgrown my old pink Picard bag. I was totally over the moon with her when I got her (first leather bag EVER) and took her everywhere for a year or so. Then I started adding more leather bags and I realised that I do not like her black interior and that I have to search for stuff every single time. I also realised that hobos do not work for me as well as other styles (satchels). So the bag is sitting around because I enjoy using others more. And as I am too lazy to sell/donate her and I am emotionally attached to her, she is still in the closet. I try to use her at least several times each year. And thanks to the bad weather (we had snow this morning) she is bag of the week.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have outgrown my old pink Picard bag. I was totally over the moon with her when I got her (first leather bag EVER) and took her everywhere for a year or so. Then I started adding more leather bags and I realised that I do not like her black interior and that I have to search for stuff every single time. I also realised that hobos do not work for me as well as other styles (satchels). So the bag is sitting around because I enjoy using others more. And as I am too lazy to sell/donate her and I am emotionally attached to her, she is still in the closet. I try to use her at least several times each year. And thanks to the bad weather (we had snow this morning) she is bag of the week.


I am with you, Ludmilla! 
I wish I were brave enough to sell most of the bags I don't use any more... 
I gave two, intended to give more and was disappointed, you remember how it went.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I wouldn't be able to do it myself, vink...
> The bag is supposed to be a limited edition..



If you try, maybe. It's such a cheerful bag now. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Count me in. I still keep some bags I retire and know that I won't use anymore. I just can't give them away. Gotta wait a long time until the attachment feeling lessen over time, then, I can give it away.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Count me in. I still keep some bags I retire and know that I won't use anymore. I just can't give them away. Gotta wait a long time until the attachment feeling lessen over time, then, I can give it away.


A bag is an intimate companion. It shares our life, contains everything that counts when we leave home, it's part of us, like those little things that toddlers take everywhere ( in French we call them "doudous")
Maybe it's the reason why it's so difficult to part with any of them for most of us here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am with you, Ludmilla!
> I wish I were brave enough to sell most of the bags I don't use any more...
> I gave two, intended to give more and was disappointed, you remember how it went.



Oh yes! I remember that very vividly. 



vink said:


> Count me in. I still keep some bags I retire and know that I won't use anymore. I just can't give them away. Gotta wait a long time until the attachment feeling lessen over time, then, I can give it away.



I feel too lazy to face the hassle around selling bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A bag is an intimate companion. It shares our life, contains everything that counts when we leave home, it's part of us, like those little things that toddlers take everywhere ( in French we call them "doudous")
> Maybe it's the reason why it's so difficult to part with any of them for most of us here.


This is a very nice thought.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3678778
> 
> Thanks to the really bad weather I am using my oldest leather bag at the moment.


Still  a beauty, though.


Mariapia said:


> A bag is an intimate companion. *It shares our life, contains everything that counts when we leave home, it's part of us, like those little things that toddlers take everywhere ( in French we call them "doudous")*
> Maybe it's the reason why it's so difficult to part with any of them for most of us here.


Love this idea!
https://www.brainyquote.com/photos_tr/en/f/federicofellini/106347/federicofellini1.jpg
----
After the tedious haggling--
surrounded by cute guys for vehicle delivery.


Mulberry bayswater double zip tote, oak nvt(clinging to her for sanity!)

Man STILL dithering over whether or not was "best" color choice. Or he needed different features.
_Dangerously close to being_ be stabbed in eye with vehicle key.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Still  a beauty, though.
> 
> Love this idea!
> https://www.brainyquote.com/photos_tr/en/f/federicofellini/106347/federicofellini1.jpg
> ----
> After the tedious haggling--
> surrounded by cute guys for vehicle delivery.
> View attachment 3679575
> 
> Mulberry bayswater double zip tote, oak nvt(clinging to her for sanity!)
> 
> Man STILL dithering over whether or not was "best" color choice. Or he needed different features.
> _Dangerously close to being_ be stabbed in eye with vehicle key.



OMG. I had those exact same shoes! Mine were black. Wore them til the soles came apart from the uppers. 
Man of the Place will ALWAYS think he missed out on a "feature" or special color, or some such thing. 
Wait til it's time for first oil change. 
I think they make it take so long so you can look at all the other cars on the lot. 
That's how I ended up with 3 in 3 months.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes! I remember that very vividly.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel too lazy to face the hassle around selling bags.



It's hard to get started selling, but the money for other things makes it worthwhile. 
I try to sell 10 or so things at once so there is a nice chunk of money all at once.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am with you, Ludmilla!
> I wish I were brave enough to sell most of the bags I don't use any more...
> I gave two, intended to give more and was disappointed, you remember how it went.



THAT was just wrong. 
If you gave one to me I would be very grateful and sing your praises all over the island. Hee hee.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. I had those exact same shoes! Mine were black. Wore them til the soles came apart from the upper


Oh yes. Love the comfty riekers


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Still  a beauty, though.
> 
> Love this idea!
> https://www.brainyquote.com/photos_tr/en/f/federicofellini/106347/federicofellini1.jpg
> ----
> After the tedious haggling--
> surrounded by cute guys for vehicle delivery.
> View attachment 3679575
> 
> Mulberry bayswater double zip tote, oak nvt(clinging to her for sanity!)
> 
> Man STILL dithering over whether or not was "best" color choice. Or he needed different features.
> _Dangerously close to being_ be stabbed in eye with vehicle key.



Love your outfit!
Hehehehe. Some dither about stitches on handbags, others dither about.... 



Murphy47 said:


> It's hard to get started selling, but the money for other things makes it worthwhile.
> I try to sell 10 or so things at once so there is a nice chunk of money all at once.


This sounds like a great idea!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Love your outfit!
> Hehehehe. Some dither about stitches on handbags, others dither about....
> 
> 
> This sounds like a great idea!



It's hard to get motivated to start I agree. 
Pick something popular in your area and start there. 
The first sell gets you going.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> A bag is an intimate companion. It shares our life, contains everything that counts when we leave home, it's part of us, like those little things that toddlers take everywhere ( in French we call them "doudous")
> Maybe it's the reason why it's so difficult to part with any of them for most of us here.



I wholeheartedly agree with you. Sometimes, I feel silly coz I feel like I'm parting with a really good friends.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I feel too lazy to face the hassle around selling bags.



Me, too. I try, but I do feel that, too. That's why, most of the time, I just give it away.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Still  a beauty, though.
> 
> Love this idea!
> https://www.brainyquote.com/photos_tr/en/f/federicofellini/106347/federicofellini1.jpg
> ----
> After the tedious haggling--
> surrounded by cute guys for vehicle delivery.
> View attachment 3679575
> 
> Mulberry bayswater double zip tote, oak nvt(clinging to her for sanity!)
> 
> Man STILL dithering over whether or not was "best" color choice. Or he needed different features.
> _Dangerously close to being_ be stabbed in eye with vehicle key.



Your DH and mine could be soul bro. He keeps asking me the same thing about his mobile phone. Or even pants. [emoji20]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Your DH and mine could be soul bro. He keeps asking me the same thing about his mobile phone. Or even pants. [emoji20]



My DH is also gamer. 
I HATE to go to the computer store for say paper. 
3 hours and several hundred dollars later..... we have a new graphics card or hard drive or some such nonsense. 
The game he plays doesn't even go as fast as the computer does. Argh.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> My DH is also gamer.
> I HATE to go to the computer store for say paper.
> 3 hours and several hundred dollars later..... we have a new graphics card or hard drive or some such nonsense.
> The game he plays doesn't even go as fast as the computer does. Argh.



Ha ha... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I get this. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] DH isn't into games, but both my bros are. One is married now so it's not my problem anymore. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] They think it'll help. Well, I'm not sure how much though. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Ha ha... [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] I get this. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] DH isn't into games, but both my bros are. One is married now so it's not my problem anymore. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] They think it'll help. Well, I'm not sure how much though. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



Help with what? Lame. 
The hubbie is convinced that when drones or self driving trucks take over his job ( in 20 years, maybe) that he'll be asked to PILOT said vehicle.


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, a peaceful twilight arrives after storms.
With mulberry sea blue alice & swarovski rooster charm.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-at-twilight-jpg.3680398/


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Ah, a peaceful twilight arrives after storms.
> With mulberry sea blue alice & swarovski rooster charm.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-at-twilight-jpg.3680398/


Gorgeous blue!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, a peaceful twilight arrives after storms.
> With mulberry sea blue alice & swarovski rooster charm.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-at-twilight-jpg.3680398/



Love it!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Ah, a peaceful twilight arrives after storms.
> With mulberry sea blue alice & swarovski rooster charm.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-at-twilight-jpg.3680398/



I Love the rooster! So cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, a peaceful twilight arrives after storms.
> With mulberry sea blue alice & swarovski rooster charm.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-at-twilight-jpg.3680398/


Wowzers! What a stunning blue!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's hard to get motivated to start I agree.
> Pick something popular in your area and start there.
> The first sell gets you going.


Thank you, trying to do that as soon as the stress at work lessens...


----------



## Tomsmom

Wearing black and white today had to pull out the Tory Burch.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Wearing black and white today had to pull out the Tory Burch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680720



Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Wearing black and white today had to pull out the Tory Burch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680720


The leather looks yummy!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Wearing black and white today had to pull out the Tory Burch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680720


Casual and chic, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Casual and chic, Tomsmom!



Thank you !  The bag was a Christmas present and she's been away too long


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you Murphy and Ludmilla I really do like this bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
It's Friday! We are facing a work free holiday on Monday around here - so long weekend is coming soon. Hooray! There will be a small fair on Sunday. Hopefully, the weather is nice, so I can take out one of my nice bags... 
Do you have any weekend plans?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> It's Friday! We are facing a work free holiday on Monday around here - so long weekend is coming soon. Hooray! There will be a small fair on Sunday. Hopefully, the weather is nice, so I can take out one of my nice bags...
> Do you have any weekend plans?



Bonus! Three day weekend rock!
I have the usual laundry to do and food shopping. 
I was hoping to have a fire in our fire pit and enjoy some beverages if it doesn't rain.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> It's Friday! We are facing a work free holiday on Monday around here - so long weekend is coming soon. Hooray! There will be a small fair on Sunday. Hopefully, the weather is nice, so I can take out one of my nice bags...
> Do you have any weekend plans?


Whooo hoooo for 3 day weekends!!  Have an awesome time Ludmilla!

We have our daughter's 16th birthday party, she's our middle girl. She's so stinking excited I love it, she also had her braces removed yesterday so she's double excited, lol !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> It's Friday! We are facing a work free holiday on Monday around here - so long weekend is coming soon. Hooray! There will be a small fair on Sunday. Hopefully, the weather is nice, so I can take out one of my nice bags...
> Do you have any weekend plans?


Same here. A three day weekend ahead!
Enjoy it, Ludmilla!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag & rooster love, all
Sea blue alice reminds me, "Spring is here!"


Tomsmom said:


> Wearing black and white today had to pull out the Tory Burch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3680720


Nice, black bag soooooo important in collection.
Like burch's logo, fun but classy.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> It's Friday! We are facing a work free holiday on Monday around here - so long weekend is coming soon. Hooray! There will be a small fair on Sunday. Hopefully, the weather is nice, so I can take out one of my nice bags...
> Do you have any weekend plans?


Ah, the weekend.
Psychic prediction: 
Listening to more panicked exclamations of, "Omg, an insect might hit new vehicle's windscreen! Omg, air movement! Omg, road dust & other cars! Omg!!!!"
Then my suggesting I throw baseball to dent fender. Just get over with.
And lots of annoyed hand-flapping in response.

Also, I predict ice cream.
And  watching fireflies swarm dark garden.
Possibly singing. Dogs like singing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag & rooster love, all
> Sea blue alice reminds me, "Spring is here!"
> 
> Nice, black bag soooooo important in collection.
> Like burch's logo, fun but classy.
> 
> Ah, the weekend.
> Psychic prediction:
> Listening to more panicked exclamations of, "Omg, an insect might hit new vehicle's windscreen! Omg, air movement! Omg, road dust & other cars! Omg!!!!"
> Then my suggesting I throw baseball to dent fender. Just get over with.
> And lots of annoyed hand-flapping in response.
> 
> Also, I predict ice cream.
> And  watching fireflies swarm dark garden.
> Possibly singing. Dogs like singing.



Know a guy that after he buys a new car he goes home and whacks it somewhere not too noticeable with a spoon. That way first ding is out of the way.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag & rooster love, all
> Sea blue alice reminds me, "Spring is here!"
> 
> Nice, black bag soooooo important in collection.
> Like burch's logo, fun but classy.
> 
> Ah, the weekend.
> Psychic prediction:
> Listening to more panicked exclamations of, "Omg, an insect might hit new vehicle's windscreen! Omg, air movement! Omg, road dust & other cars! Omg!!!!"
> Then my suggesting I throw baseball to dent fender. Just get over with.
> And lots of annoyed hand-flapping in response.
> 
> Also, I predict ice cream.
> And  watching fireflies swarm dark garden.
> Possibly singing. Dogs like singing.



Oh my gosh your prediction totally made me lol!  I'd hate to be there when the first ding occurs...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Know a guy that after he buys a new car he goes home and whacks it somewhere not too noticeable with a spoon. That way first ding is out of the way.


Man bought touch-up paint. Just in case.
He's on other side of dent spectrum, veering into madness.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Man bought touch-up paint. Just in case.
> He's on other side of dent spectrum, veering into madness.



I have been known to be as obsessive. 
While annoying now, it pays off at resale time.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Know a guy that after he buys a new car he goes home and whacks it somewhere not too noticeable with a spoon. That way first ding is out of the way.


Wish we could apply the same method to..... our brand new bags...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wish we could apply the same method to..... our brand new bags...


Tried beating leather bag with spoon.
It does nothing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Tried beating leather bag with spoon.
> It does nothing.



It's all that Colonil [emoji14]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bonus! Three day weekend rock!
> I have the usual laundry to do and food shopping.
> I was hoping to have a fire in our fire pit and enjoy some beverages if it doesn't rain.


Laundry and food shopping is on my list, also. And I am going to bake a cheese cake. I could bring it with me and we all meet up at your fire pit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Whooo hoooo for 3 day weekends!!  Have an awesome time Ludmilla!
> 
> We have our daughter's 16th birthday party, she's our middle girl. She's so stinking excited I love it, she also had her braces removed yesterday so she's double excited, lol !


This sounds exciting! The 16th birthday is nothing special in my area. We have a big party when turning 18 (coming of age).
Hope you have a great party! And yay on removing the braces (had braces, too... ).


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here. A three day weekend ahead!
> Enjoy it, Ludmilla!


Enjoy your long werkend, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag & rooster love, all
> Sea blue alice reminds me, "Spring is here!"
> 
> Nice, black bag soooooo important in collection.
> Like burch's logo, fun but classy.
> 
> Ah, the weekend.
> Psychic prediction:
> Listening to more panicked exclamations of, "Omg, an insect might hit new vehicle's windscreen! Omg, air movement! Omg, road dust & other cars! Omg!!!!"
> Then my suggesting I throw baseball to dent fender. Just get over with.
> And lots of annoyed hand-flapping in response.
> 
> Also, I predict ice cream.
> And  watching fireflies swarm dark garden.
> Possibly singing. Dogs like singing.


I hate new cars. We always buy them "second hand". So, we already know that they survive insects and dust. 

Do you and the dog sing together?

Hmmm. I guess there is some space for your ice-cream at Murphy's fire pit, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Everyone is welcome to hang at the fire pit. Snacks and drinks can be enjoyed by all. 
Sadly, it's pouring rain AGAIN today so this event will have to be postponed.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I hate new cars. We always buy them "second hand". So, we already know that they survive insects and dust.
> 
> Do you and the dog sing together?
> 
> Hmmm. I guess there is some space for your ice-cream at Murphy's fire pit, too.


Hehehe--I sing, dog snores or yawns.
Sometimes with little squeaky noises.
Sort of a dog sleep-song.

Into every life, 1 new car must fall.
Then we learn. Grow wiser. 
And never do it again.


Murphy47 said:


> Everyone is welcome to hang at the fire pit. Snacks and drinks can be enjoyed by all.
> Sadly, it's pouring rain AGAIN today so this event will have to be postponed.


I knew rain was forecasted. 
Because Man was staring at morning sky.
Muttering, "Vehicle might get wet. Oh. Well. Wet. Guess will be okay. Can wash later. Rain. Oh..."

Definitely need fire pit time.
Let's build a pergola or something. And wear duck boots.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--I sing, dog snores or yawns.
> Sometimes with little squeaky noises.
> Sort of a dog sleep-song.
> 
> Into every life, 1 new car must fall.
> Then we learn. Grow wiser.
> And never do it again.
> 
> I knew rain was forecasted.
> Because Man was staring at morning sky.
> Muttering, "Vehicle might get wet. Oh. Well. Wet. Guess will be okay. Can wash later. Rain. Oh..."
> 
> Definitely need fire pit time.
> Let's build a pergola or something. And wear duck boots.


Your Muttering Man would dissolve in to subatomic particles if he ever had to own, drive and park a car in Europe, south of Germany  Everyone here is an expert at overoptimistic parallell parking except for all of those who are not, the  results of which I often find on our own car parked outside


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your Muttering Man would dissolve in to subatomic particles if he ever had to own, drive and park a car in Europe, south of Germany  Everyone here is an expert at overoptimistic parallell parking except for all of those who are not, the  results of which I often find on our own car parked outside



I have noticed that! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Possibly something like this?lol


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> I have noticed that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683084
> 
> Possibly something like this?lol


You know, that little protective "ramp" or whatever it's called, closest to the ground looks like a great idea. Preferably made from some rubbery material.


----------



## remainsilly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your Muttering Man would dissolve in to subatomic particles if he ever had to own, drive and park a car in Europe, south of Germany  Everyone here is an expert at overoptimistic parallell parking except for all of those who are not, the  results of which I often find on our own car parked outside


Hehehe--he will go to Germany within week
Also muttering about warm coat & trains.
And I muttered back, "Wear REAL shoes, not sandals."
Currently is crazy mutter-fest in our home.Tragic.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--he will go to Germany within week
> Also muttering about warm coat & trains.
> And I muttered back, "Wear REAL shoes, not sandals."
> Currently is crazy mutter-fest in our home.Tragic.


I'm sure your mutter-fest is hilarious and we should all like to be invited to enjoy it


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I am back from the supermarket.
Tomorrow is Labour Day, everything will be closed...
The city will be very quiet.... Much too quiet for me..
I am going to order an ebook from Amazon.
Michael Connelly's latest novel...
Has anyone read it yet?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--he will go to Germany within week
> Also muttering about warm coat & trains.
> And I muttered back, "Wear REAL shoes, not sandals."
> Currently is crazy mutter-fest in our home.Tragic.


I just realised I should have written "south of the German borders" or something similar, now it reads like I'm talking about the south of Germany. I'm not, of course as Germany on the contrary, probably is _the_ home of immaculate any kind of parking


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am back from the supermarket.
> Tomorrow is Labour Day, everything will be closed...
> The city will be very quiet.... Much too quiet for me..
> I am going to order an ebook from Amazon.
> Michael Connelly's latest novel...
> Has anyone read it yet?


 *Mariapia*!

I haven't read the book you mentioned. I'm still trying to get through my e-book version of Marie Kondo's "The life changing magic of tidying up". I don't know why I'm not more enthralled by listening to the concepts of proper sock folding but I keep falling asleep after only a couple of minutes. It's been weeks months now. I probably should buy the paper version of the book instead, because I may joke about it, but I really love this method.

And you know, *remainsilly*, your Man could have had a lot of help from the Konmari method when choosing the colour of his car  He should just have held each different coloured car close to his heart and attentively asked himself: Does this colour spark joy?!

Then when his body did this, you'd know that colour was "the one":


----------



## Mariapia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> *Mariapia*!
> 
> I haven't read the book you mentioned. I'm still trying to get through my e-book version of Marie Kondo's "The life changing magic of tidying up". I don't know why I'm not more enthralled by listening to the concepts of proper sock folding but I keep falling asleep after only a couple of minutes. It's been weeks months now. I probably should buy the paper version of the book instead, because I may joke about it, but I really love this method.
> 
> And you know, *remainsilly*, your Man could have had a lot of help from the Konmari method when choosing the colour of his car  He should just have held each different coloured car close to his heart , one at a time, and attentively asked himself: Does this colour spark joy?!
> 
> Then when his body did this, you'd know that colour was "the one":
> View attachment 3683947


I agree, SomethingGoodCanWork. I have bought the paper version of Marie Kondo's book.
Unfortunately, though she really convinced me...., I haven't started to do anything. 
It's not that simple. You have to tidy up once and for all... It must take at least two or three days in a row.
You cannot start this afternoon, stop for a day or two and then start again.
At least, that's what I understood...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am back from the supermarket.
> Tomorrow is Labour Day, everything will be closed...
> The city will be very quiet.... Much too quiet for me..
> I am going to order an ebook from Amazon.
> Michael Connelly's latest novel...
> Has anyone read it yet?


Love a good read over brief holiday.
Have not read Connelly. Or Kondo.

Finished book 3 of _Johannes Cabal _series, by Jonathan L. Howard.
People are eaten by spiders with doll heads. And cats commit murder. Plus, we meet boats which scream.
Probably, my reading tastes veer into more obscure realms.
I also flick through decor magazines. For balance.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And you know, *remainsilly*, your Man could have had a lot of help from the Konmari method when choosing the colour of his car  He should just have held each different coloured car close to his heart and attentively asked himself: Does this colour spark joy?!
> 
> Then when his body did this, you'd know that colour was "the one":
> View attachment 3683947



Man had small fit over color choices.
My response was, "Don't buy into that crap about a vehicle expressing your personality. The blue drives same as red same as black. Which is cheaper?"
Between 2 of us, stuff gets done--along a zigzagging path of wtf & eye twitching.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I just realised I should have written "south of the German borders" or something similar, now it reads like I'm talking about the south of Germany. I'm not, of course as Germany on the contrary, probably is _the_ home of immaculate any kind of parking


Hehehe--no wrong.
Understood you were not referencing Germany.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Love a good read over brief holiday.
> Have not read Connelly. Or Kondo.
> 
> Finished book 3 of _Johannes Cabal _series, by Jonathan L. Howard.
> People are eaten by spiders with doll heads. And cats commit murder. Plus, we meet boats which scream.
> Probably, my reading tastes veer into more obscure realms.
> I also flick through decor magazines. For balance.
> 
> 
> Man had small fit over color choices.
> My response was, "Don't buy into that crap about a vehicle expressing your personality. The blue drives same as red same as black. Which is cheaper?"
> Between 2 of us, stuff gets done--along a zigzagging path of wtf & eye twitching.
> 
> Hehehe--no wrong.
> Understood you were not referencing Germany.



My favorite color is the one on sale.


----------



## Mariapia

If I had to buy a car, I would choose a yellow Fiat 500 .... or a black Mini Cooper.... or a grey Porsche Cayenne ... or a white Lexus...or a khaki four wheel drive....


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your Muttering Man would dissolve in to subatomic particles if he ever had to own, drive and park a car in Europe, south of Germany  Everyone here is an expert at overoptimistic parallell parking except for all of those who are not, the  results of which I often find on our own car parked outside


Haha. So true!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am back from the supermarket.
> Tomorrow is Labour Day, everything will be closed...
> The city will be very quiet.... Much too quiet for me..
> I am going to order an ebook from Amazon.
> Michael Connelly's latest novel...
> Has anyone read it yet?


No, never read anything from him. Happy holiday to you. We have bad weather again. I feel like rolling up in my bed...


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I just realised I should have written "south of the German borders" or something similar, now it reads like I'm talking about the south of Germany. I'm not, of course as Germany on the contrary, probably is _the_ home of immaculate any kind of parking


It is also the home of no tempo limits and therefore crazy fast drivers. Naturally, only German men can park. Women are the same helpless and hopeless drivers like everywhere else.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It is also the home of no tempo limits and therefore crazy fast drivers. Naturally, only German men can park. Women are the same helpless and hopeless drivers like everywhere else.



True!
Then why is my insurance so much lower than his? Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I agree, SomethingGoodCanWork. I have bought the paper version of Marie Kondo's book.
> Unfortunately, though she really convinced me...., I haven't started to do anything.
> It's not that simple. You have to tidy up once and for all... It must take at least two or three days in a row.
> You cannot start this afternoon, stop for a day or two and then start again.
> At least, that's what I understood...


Good grief. This method would never work for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> True!
> Then why is my insurance so much lower than his? Lol.


Hmmm. Because of the pay gap?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Because of the pay gap?



That sounds like man-splaining to me. Hee hee.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It is also the home of no tempo limits and therefore crazy fast drivers. Naturally, only German men can park. Women are the same helpless and hopeless drivers like everywhere else.


Yes. I used to hear that sh!t around airfields, too.
Before loudmouths understood I was the pilot. 

However, I cannot parallel park a car to this day.
Tragic.


----------



## remainsilly

Beautiful weather today!
Makes me want to grab a great bag & attack some fun stuff!


----------



## vink

It's super hot today. I have long weekend filled with play date and doctor appointments. But we survive, so far. [emoji28] 
I have one new-to-me Massaccesi delivered to me last week. I'm not sure about it. I'll have to test drive and see how it work for me this week. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Beautiful weather today!
> Makes me want to grab a great bag & attack some fun stuff!


It's supposed to be really nice here too! Can't wait to see what fun stuff you attack lol!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. I used to hear that sh!t around airfields, too.
> Before loudmouths understood I was the pilot.
> 
> However, I cannot parallel park a car to this day.
> Tragic.



Now see, the man across the street is a pilot for a major airline. 
He can go 600 mph in the dark and find Los Angeles but he can't part his own RV in the driveway in less than 30 minutes. 
So my theory is: cars are to SMALL for you pilots. 
I bet you can park that plane 6 inches from the next plane no problem. Cars just don't give you enough scope if you see what I mean.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, never read anything from him. Happy holiday to you. We have bad weather again. I feel like rolling up in my bed...


We had bad weather in the middle of the night, heavy rain and wind. The sun came back but temperatures dropped. 
You would love Michael Connelly, Ludmilla...
I have read all his books and have been hooked since his first. 
Try to get "The Poet"....


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> It's supposed to be really nice here too! Can't wait to see what fun stuff you attack lol!





Here mulberry sea blue alice.
Helping me plan our attack route at starbucks.
I later dropped her in parking lot.
After dropping change from cashier in store.

Obviously, today was usual chaos.

How did you spend sunny day?


Murphy47 said:


> Now see, the man across the street is a pilot for a major airline.
> He can go 600 mph in the dark and find Los Angeles but he can't part his own RV in the driveway in less than 30 minutes.
> So my theory is: cars are to SMALL for you pilots.
> I bet you can park that plane 6 inches from the next plane no problem. Cars just don't give you enough scope if you see what I mean.


Hmm.
Possibly is lack of both air traffic controllers & ground crew with direction batons--which hinder car operations.
However, am not commercial pilot.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3685242
> 
> Here mulberry sea blue alice.
> Helping me plan our attack route at starbucks.
> I later dropped her in parking lot.
> After dropping change from cashier in store.
> 
> Obviously, today was usual chaos.
> 
> How did you spend sunny day?
> 
> Hmm.
> Possibly is lack of both air traffic controllers & ground crew with direction batons--which hinder car operations.
> However, am not commercial pilot.


I spent the sunny day at work.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3685242
> 
> Here mulberry sea blue alice.
> Helping me plan our attack route at starbucks.
> I later dropped her in parking lot.
> After dropping change from cashier in store.
> 
> Obviously, today was usual chaos.
> 
> How did you spend sunny day?
> 
> Hmm.
> Possibly is lack of both air traffic controllers & ground crew with direction batons--which hinder car operations.
> However, am not commercial pilot.



I would be happy to get flashlights and do the wave of the ground controllers if it would keep him off my landscaping.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> I agree, SomethingGoodCanWork. I have bought the paper version of Marie Kondo's book.
> Unfortunately, though she really convinced me...., I haven't started to do anything.
> It's not that simple. You have to tidy up once and for all... It must take at least two or three days in a row.
> You cannot start this afternoon, stop for a day or two and then start again.
> At least, that's what I understood...


I've decided to use this method to my advantage and on my terms *I am woman, hear me roar* 

This means I mainly use her "spark joy" philosophy and when and where I want. I don't agree that you have to find every item in your home of one of her categories, drag and throw hem in a big pile and start the discarding. I say drawer by drawer, closet by closet, room by room! Whatever you want that gets things done. It's a bit like, yes, it's probably, I don't remember great to be able to do two uninterrupted hours of yoga and meditation but people who can do this generally don't have young kids I think? 15 minutes of yoga a day is still almost two hours a week which is a lot better than nothing.

Just try a couple of drawers and I think you too will experience the special nirvana that is a Konmaried t-shirt drawer. I warn you, you'll keep coming back to open the drawers again and again just to stare in an incredulous trance, beholding your sock maki-rolling and t-shirt folding perfection. Then you'll say bugger it and just half ball your socks again 

Just the de-cluttering of my clothes made a huge difference. There's a lot more space for my clothes so it automatically makes my drawers look neater. I don't stand all my folded laundry up, because it's a    nuisance when they keep falling over because you forgot to close your drawer ever so gently as the drawers get emptied until laundry time 
I do fold my clothes differently and I guess more appreciatively. 

I don't think that Marie Kondo would agree with the above though. One blogger I read called Kondo her "favourite tiny tidying tyrant"


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I would be happy to get flashlights and do the wave of the ground controllers if it would keep him off my landscaping.


Could be the answer!

Would bring over maglite & help.
However, am dealing with THIS situation.
Repeatedly--
Man in my life: "I lost my coin pouch!"
Me: "What color is it?"
Man in my life: "The black one I always use."
Me: "Ummmm. And _what_ color is your new vehicle interior?"
Man in my life: "Black.(pause) Oh. Let me check something."
(rapid scampering, with hints o' shame)
Man in my life: "Found it."


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> It is also the home of no tempo limits and therefore crazy fast drivers. Naturally, only German men can park. Women are the same helpless and hopeless drivers like everywhere else.


Yes! It's a special experience driving down autobahn in 150-160 km/h, musing how this would get your driver's license revoked in most other parts of Western Europe then you are suddenly overtaken by an Audi leisurely cruising by in over 230 km/h   All the while blinking its various lights like a deranged UFO. And to your right there's a feisty little Smart car with an obvious need for speed keeping up with the best of them. It's a good thing Germans generally drive well. Especially the men


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

It's Good Night  here.
Thanks for letting me join in the laughs ladies, you're hilarious!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Could be the answer!
> 
> Would bring over maglite & help.
> However, am dealing with THIS situation.
> Repeatedly--
> Man in my life: "I lost my coin pouch!"
> Me: "What color is it?"
> Man in my life: "The black one I always use."
> Me: "Ummmm. And _what_ color is your new vehicle interior?"
> Man in my life: "Black.(pause) Oh. Let me check something."
> (rapid scampering, with hints o' shame)
> Man in my life: "Found it."



I have had this VERY problem. 
I hate when my stuff hides from me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That sounds like man-splaining to me. Hee hee.


Hehehehehe. 


remainsilly said:


> Yes. I used to hear that sh!t around airfields, too.
> Before loudmouths understood I was the pilot.
> 
> However, I cannot parallel park a car to this day.
> Tragic.


When I was still driving a car I was pretty good at parking. But, I am not a fan of cars - I have the feeling that they want to play tricks on me.


vink said:


> It's super hot today. I have long weekend filled with play date and doctor appointments. But we survive, so far. [emoji28]
> I have one new-to-me Massaccesi delivered to me last week. I'm not sure about it. I'll have to test drive and see how it work for me this week. [emoji4]


Why are you unsure about your new bag? 


Mariapia said:


> We had bad weather in the middle of the night, heavy rain and wind. The sun came back but temperatures dropped.
> You would love Michael Connelly, Ludmilla...
> I have read all his books and have been hooked since his first.
> Try to get "The Poet"....


I will check him out. 


Tomsmom said:


> I spent the sunny day at work.


Ugh. Not the best way to spend a lovely sunny day.


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes! It's a special experience driving down autobahn in 150-160 km/h, musing how this would get your driver's license revoked in most other parts of Western Europe then you are suddenly overtaken by an Audi leisurely cruising by in over 230 km/h   All the while blinking its various lights like a deranged UFO. And to your right there's a feisty little Smart car with an obvious need for speed keeping up with the best of them. It's a good thing Germans generally drive well. Especially the men


OMG. Yes. This is German autobahn. But you forgot those who try to "educate" the others and drive 120 km/h right in the middle, so everyone else has to drive around them. Oh, and the trucks that like to do elephant races....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Could be the answer!
> 
> Would bring over maglite & help.
> However, am dealing with THIS situation.
> Repeatedly--
> Man in my life: "I lost my coin pouch!"
> Me: "What color is it?"
> Man in my life: "The black one I always use."
> Me: "Ummmm. And _what_ color is your new vehicle interior?"
> Man in my life: "Black.(pause) Oh. Let me check something."
> (rapid scampering, with hints o' shame)
> Man in my life: "Found it."


Hehehehe. He will adjust to the new car. Eventually. 


Murphy47 said:


> I have had this VERY problem.
> I hate when my stuff hides from me.


Ha! My wallet tries to hide in every single bag I have. This little bastard.


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's Good Night  here.
> Thanks for letting me join in the laughs ladies, you're hilarious!


Hope you join in again, soon.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> OMG. Yes. This is German autobahn. But you forgot those who try to "educate" the others and drive 120 km/h right in the middle, so everyone else has to drive around them. Oh, and the trucks that like to do elephant races....




Or maybe those driving in 120 km/h are just scared for their lives and have cramped up in a vivid NDE?


Once we were trying to get out of Berlin and got caught in that ring road system that circles the city (Berliner Ring?) and could not find our way out of it. Why did you not just stop to ask for directions, I hear you ask. Well, a man was driving so this is self explanatory. Finally, after almost two hours of this I had enough and for the love of everything holy and in a for me unusually high-pitched voice demanded we stop and ask somebody for help. The first person we found to ask, spoke perfect English, knew the exact way out of Berlin and in 5 minutes we were on our way


----------



## Mariapia

I don't drive any more. Too much stress. 
I prefer to take the train, get off at one station, get on  at another if I want to.
No need to look for my car in a huge parking lot, pay € 10 for a two hour parking space, be stuck in a car when I can meet someone I know on the train or / and enjoy looking at the landscape. 
Yet, I read everything about new car models.. 
Nobody is perfect....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> I don't drive any more. Too much stress.
> I prefer to take the train, get off at one station, get on  at another if I want to.
> No need to look for my car in a huge parking lot, pay € 10 for a two hour parking space, be stuck in a car when I can meet someone I know on the train or / and enjoy looking at the landscape.
> Yet, I read everything about new car models..
> Nobody is perfect....


I agree. I only drive because I have too.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I agree. I only drive because I have too.



I live in the burbs. No public transport. If I didn't drive I would never go anywhere.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I live in the burbs. No public transport. If I didn't drive I would never go anywhere.


True, Murphy. There are places where you absolutely need a car.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehehe.
> 
> When I was still driving a car I was pretty good at parking. But, I am not a fan of cars - I have the feeling that they want to play tricks on me.
> 
> Why are you unsure about your new bag?
> 
> I will check him out.
> 
> Ugh. Not the best way to spend a lovely sunny day.



How it hang quite low and how the opening may not be the best. [emoji848] I like my shoulder bag shut, while it's ok for a tote to be left open. A first day verdict, I like it alright for the color and leather, but I know I can't load it too much or it may not shut. I'm not sure if I like that. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I don't drive any more. Too much stress.
> I prefer to take the train, get off at one station, get on  at another if I want to.
> No need to look for my car in a huge parking lot, pay € 10 for a two hour parking space, be stuck in a car when I can meet someone I know on the train or / and enjoy looking at the landscape.
> Yet, I read everything about new car models..
> Nobody is perfect....



I wish I could live like that. The public transportation where I live sucks. I need my car. It maybe better in downtown of the capital, but since I don't live in downtown... [emoji20]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> I live in the burbs. No public transport. If I didn't drive I would never go anywhere.



This. [emoji28] At my home in the capital, I live in the burbs, too. It took us 5 years for the bus to expand the line there. And I live where bus doesn't have schedule. [emoji28] Let alone where I work. [emoji28] We don't have any buses. You have to either own some type of automobile or hire or rent one. [emoji20]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

vink said:


> I wish I could live like that. The public transportation where I live sucks. I need my car. It maybe better in downtown of the capital, but since I don't live in downtown... [emoji20]


I love living in the center of a big city but when we had children we felt it was better for them to live in a more rural area because of air pollution etc. And now we live in a place that is sort of a mix of both. Public transport is very good but it would still be difficult to get by without a car.


----------



## remainsilly

I like driving--dog likes car rides.
Also like trains.
Not wild about buses--though much inspiration comes from bus people watching.

Last train trip, climate control malfunctioned. Was "scenic" ride, so none of huge windows opened.
Sweltered & ordered ice creams.
Then fell into exhausted slumber.
This never happens in my car.


----------



## Tomsmom

Where I live the public transportation is very reliable but I do like driving my car most times. But if I'm going into Manhattan I take public every time.


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Or maybe those driving in 120 km/h are just scared for their lives and have cramped up in a vivid NDE?
> 
> 
> Once we were trying to get out of Berlin and got caught in that ring road system that circles the city (Berliner Ring?) and could not find our way out of it. Why did you not just stop to ask for directions, I hear you ask. Well, a man was driving so this is self explanatory. Finally, after almost two hours of this I had enough and for the love of everything holy and in a for me unusually high-pitched voice demanded we stop and ask somebody for help. The first person we found to ask, spoke perfect English, knew the exact way out of Berlin and in 5 minutes we were on our way


If they are German: they want definitely educate the others. 

Hehehe. What is it with men not asking for directions if they are lost?!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> How it hang quite low and how the opening may not be the best. [emoji848] I like my shoulder bag shut, while it's ok for a tote to be left open. A first day verdict, I like it alright for the color and leather, but I know I can't load it too much or it may not shut. I'm not sure if I like that. [emoji848]


Ah. I see. I am not a fan of open bags, either.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ah. I see. I am not a fan of open bags, either.



Open bags on public transportation are a bad idea. 
I always have some some of closure on my bags but rarely use it. No need when in the car.


----------



## remainsilly

I dropped alice upside-down onto pavement yesterday. Whilst loading car trunk/boot.
Thank God she zips shut.
I licked my finger & rubbed scuffs--tragic.

Been reading the "why anything touching our bags might transfer germs/disease" thread, hermes forum
Omg, they do *not* want to know about alice...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I dropped alice upside-down onto pavement yesterday. Whilst loading car trunk/boot.
> Thank God she zips shut.
> I licked my finger & rubbed scuffs--tragic.
> 
> Been reading the "why anything touching our bags might transfer germs/disease" thread, hermes forum
> Omg, they do *not* want to know about alice...



Some people get carried away with germs and phobias. 
Then there are people on the opposite end of spectrum who set their bags ANYWHERE then go home and put in on the kitchen table. Eww. 
So glad Alice made it through ok. 
Colonil baby.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I dropped alice upside-down onto pavement yesterday. Whilst loading car trunk/boot.
> Thank God she zips shut.
> I licked my finger & rubbed scuffs--tragic.
> 
> Been reading the "why anything touching our bags might transfer germs/disease" thread, hermes forum
> Omg, they do *not* want to know about alice...





Murphy47 said:


> Some people get carried away with germs and phobias.
> Then there are people on the opposite end of spectrum who set their bags ANYWHERE then go home and put in on the kitchen table. Eww.
> So glad Alice made it through ok.
> Colonil baby.



I think I have to run over to the H subforum. Sounds like an educating thread. 
I try to put my bags not on the floor. But, sometimes you just cannot help it. Last year when I had to go to the emergency room with that cut in my knee down to the bone Miss Plum was sitting on places nobody wants to know around here....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I think I have to run over to the H subforum. Sounds like an educating thread.
> I try to put my bags not on the floor. But, sometimes you just cannot help it. Last year when I had to go to the emergency room with that cut in my knee down to the bone Miss Plum was sitting on places nobody wants to know around here....



It happens. 
I disinfect ANYTHING that has been to the ER. 
There are some really SICK people there. [emoji6]


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I think I have to run over to the H subforum. Sounds like an educating thread.
> I try to put my bags not on the floor. But, sometimes you just cannot help it. Last year when I had to go to the emergency room with that cut in my knee down to the bone Miss Plum was sitting on places nobody wants to know around here....


Sometimes you have to do what you have to do!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sometimes you have to do what you have to do!


Haha! Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of today. Still loads of rain.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3687211
> 
> Bag of today. Still loads of rain.


I just love that color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I just love that color!


Thank you.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3687211
> 
> Bag of today. Still loads of rain.



So much rain I'm not even going out today. 
Four inches in the last 5 days. 3-4 more in the next 36 hours. Major flooding everywhere.


----------



## remainsilly

Oh, seeing Ludmilla's lc cuir is day's highlight!

Spent morning debating with county offices.
About new "fair & unbiased" system, which seems wrong--despite being told it *was soooooo brilliantly fair & unbiased*, ~123 times.

Then tried to order coffee from new starbucks employee--word, "espresso" bewildered her. As did word, "cinnamon."

Holy crap. Don't f*** with my breakfast, people!
Shall launch into the rain. And kick some buildings.
Then move on to enjoy rest of day.

Psychic prediction--
more dropping of stuff & eating sugar. Then hugging a dog.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, seeing Ludmilla's lc cuir is day's highlight!
> 
> Spent morning debating with county offices.
> About new "fair & unbiased" system, which seems wrong--despite being told it *was soooooo brilliantly fair & unbiased*, ~123 times.
> 
> Then tried to order coffee from new starbucks employee--word, "espresso" bewildered her. As did word, "cinnamon."
> 
> Holy crap. Don't f*** with my breakfast, people!
> Shall launch into the rain. And kick some buildings.
> Then move on to enjoy rest of day.
> 
> Psychic prediction--
> more dropping of stuff & eating sugar. Then hugging a dog.



Doggie hug sounds like best part of day!


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies on the other side of the pond: TJMaxx has the Anya Hindmarch sticker Tote on sale. I think you have TKMaxx, same company, so happy hunting.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies on the other side of the pond: TJMaxx has the Anya Hindmarch sticker Tote on sale. I think you have TKMaxx, same company, so happy hunting.



I wish there's one here. [emoji848]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I wish there's one here. [emoji848]



They have them in UK. Not sure if you can order online from there.


----------



## Murphy47

Photo of the lake about 10 miles from here. It's way worse further south. 8.75 inches and rain still falling.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> They have them in UK. Not sure if you can order online from there.



I don't know if they'll ship internationally, but factor in the tax and everything, if it's not really Love, I don't think it's worth it. I'm only on curious-level with this bag.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Photo of the lake about 10 miles from here. It's way worse further south. 8.75 inches and rain still falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687711



Wow! I hope you stay dry and that they go fast. I mean in the disappearing sense, not fast moving. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Photo of the lake about 10 miles from here. It's way worse further south. 8.75 inches and rain still falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687711


Wow! Seeing all that water...
And now seriously have to pee...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, seeing Ludmilla's lc cuir is day's highlight!
> 
> Spent morning debating with county offices.
> About new "fair & unbiased" system, which seems wrong--despite being told it *was soooooo brilliantly fair & unbiased*, ~123 times.
> 
> Then tried to order coffee from new starbucks employee--word, "espresso" bewildered her. As did word, "cinnamon."
> 
> Holy crap. Don't f*** with my breakfast, people!
> Shall launch into the rain. And kick some buildings.
> Then move on to enjoy rest of day.
> 
> Psychic prediction--
> more dropping of stuff & eating sugar. Then hugging a dog.



Oh no! Dealing with officials and Starbucks employees is unfair!! Hope the dog hug helped. 



Murphy47 said:


> Photo of the lake about 10 miles from here. It's way worse further south. 8.75 inches and rain still falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687711



OMG. So much water. I won't say anything anymore about the obviously few rain we had....


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Photo of the lake about 10 miles from here. It's way worse further south. 8.75 inches and rain still falling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3687711


Oh my goodness!  I hope you're staying dry!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!  I hope you're staying dry!



Only if I don't go outside. [emoji14]
Rain supposed to taper off today and we'll see how we are.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Only if I don't go outside. [emoji14]
> Rain supposed to taper off today and we'll see how we are.



I really hope it stops too many rainy days is so gloomy, plus you have to decide what bag to wear...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I really hope it stops too many rainy days is so gloomy, plus you have to decide what bag to wear...



That is the fun part!
DD brought me back a Bilberry LC LP from HARRODS so I am using that. [emoji41]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That is the fun part!
> DD brought me back a Bilberry LC LP from HARRODS so I am using that. [emoji41]


Awesome!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That is the fun part!
> DD brought me back a Bilberry LC LP from HARRODS so I am using that. [emoji41]


Pretty sure we neeeeeeeed action/mod-shot of this beauty.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Pretty sure we neeeeeeeed action/mod-shot of this beauty.



Bag porn. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



She is naked since it's been raging so much. 
Have a scarf I will decorate with as soon as it dries up around here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Bag porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688845
> 
> She is naked since it's been raging so much.
> Have a scarf I will decorate with as soon as it dries up around here.


Love it!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Bag porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3688845
> 
> She is naked since it's been raging so much.
> Have a scarf I will decorate with as soon as it dries up around here.


So beautiful as is
Love bilberry!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So beautiful as is
> Love bilberry!



Me too! It's my fav of all their colors.


----------



## Murphy47

Almost forgot: 
May the Fourth be with you


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Me too! It's my fav of all their colors.


Lovely bag, Murphy! 
It's perfect rain or shine.
Yet, I hope the rain has finally stopped. Floods are so scary.
We had quite a few in France and people spent days and nights watching weather forecasts and the water level around their houses and in their gardens.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag, Murphy!
> It's perfect rain or shine.
> Yet, I hope the rain has finally stopped. Floods are so scary.
> We had quite a few in France and people spent days and nights watching weather forecasts and the water level around their houses and in their gardens.



I remember the photos of the floods. Scary indeed. Extreme flooding isn't something that occurs in Europe often, is it? 
The sun has finally come out here so water levels should drop in a few days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me too! It's my fav of all their colors.


I love Bilberry, too.... hmmmmm. Maybe I need to get another nylon Le Pliage after all. 


Murphy47 said:


> Almost forgot:
> May the Fourth be with you


Oh, can you please explain that? I know only the Force, but not the fourth. Is May 4 a special date in the US?


Murphy47 said:


> I remember the photos of the floods. Scary indeed. Extreme flooding isn't something that occurs in Europe often, is it?
> The sun has finally come out here so water levels should drop in a few days.


We do have floods. But, only in certain areas. And as everything is a bit smaller and tamed down in Europe's nature "our" floods are not as huge as the ones in the US.


----------



## Murphy47

Actually, May the Fourth is not a holiday. Although Sci-Fi nerds would like it to be one. 
It's a reference to Star Wars. The characters say "May the Force be with You" before they take off on a scary mission. 
Since "force" and "Fourth" sound similar, it's a greeting between nerd on May the Fourth. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Many colleges have Star Wars dress up days and mock light saber fights, etc. 
Today is Cinqo de Mayo. A large semi-holiday to celebrate Mexican Independence. 
Much like St. Patrick's Day, it's a holiday not celebrated in its native country. 
Americans just like a party [emoji6]
Any excuse to drink Mexican beer and margaritas.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Americans just like a party


Soooo untrue.
We also like to swear, burn stuff, eat sugar & drive fast.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Soooo untrue.
> We also like to swear, burn stuff, eat sugar & drive fast.


Lol!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

*Murphy47: *"Americans just like a party 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Any excuse to drink Mexican beer and margaritas".



remainsilly said:


> Soooo untrue.
> We also like to swear, burn stuff, eat sugar & drive fast.



Aah, the cornerstones of any civilised society!


----------



## Murphy47

The hubbie sent me this


----------



## remainsilly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aah, the cornerstones of any civilised society!


hehehe
Have lived in other countries. Visited many more.
Very proud to be American. 
Though learn much by exploring larger world & making new friends.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> The hubbie sent me this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689532


Think I saw this guy at airport today.
He had 47million pieces of luggage. And a vacuum cleaner.
Trying very best to hold up security line for 5 days.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> hehehe
> Have lived in other countries. Visited many more.
> Very proud to be American.
> Though learn much by exploring larger world & making new friends.



Eating in local places is my fav part of travel. 
And shopping of course.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Eating in local places is my fav part of travel.
> And shopping of course.


Great list!

I enjoy languages, trains, plants/animals & street art.
But usually need help learning how to operate bizarre shower faucets.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great list!
> 
> I enjoy languages, trains, plants/animals & street art.
> But usually need help learning how to operate bizarre shower faucets.



Which often have no water pressure.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies! 
A friend and I were supposed to go shopping today....
We can't... Who would believe it's the 6th of May?
Heavy rain and strong winds .... I am going to be stuck indoors.
With Michael Connelly to keep me company...
Aren't I lucky!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> A friend and I were supposed to go shopping today....
> We can't... Who would believe it's the 6th of May?
> Heavy rain and strong winds .... I am going to be stuck indoors.
> With Michael Connelly to keep me company...
> Aren't I lucky!



Glad you have something to keep you occupied. 
Slopping around in the rain is no fun at all.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you have something to keep you occupied.
> Slopping around in the rain is no fun at all.


My friend was unemployed for two years and found a job five weeks ago...
Yesterday she got her first pay check and wanted to celebrate...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> My friend was unemployed for two years and found a job five weeks ago...
> Yesterday she got her first pay check and wanted to celebrate...



That's wonderful! DD just went through the same thing. 
Any chance the rain will lighten up and you can go for a good meal?


----------



## remainsilly

Strange weather patterns this year.

Agree with Murphy--nice indoor meal.
With rich scents. And beautiful decor.
Toasting successes with friends.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That's wonderful! DD just went through the same thing.
> Any chance the rain will lighten up and you can go for a good meal?


No, unfortunately, Murphy. We had a coffee this morning and we were drenched.The wind was so strong that we nearly broke our umbrellas!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Strange weather patterns this year.
> 
> Agree with Murphy--nice indoor meal.
> With rich scents. And beautiful decor.
> Toasting successes with friends.


Spring is rarely sunny in the area....It seems that it didn't use to be that way... 
Global warming they call it..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, unfortunately, Murphy. We had a coffee this morning and we were drenched.The wind was so strong that we nearly broke our umbrellas!



I hear ya. 
Broke an umbrella myself this week.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya.
> Broke an umbrella myself this week.


Spending money on umbrellas...  What a waste!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> hehehe
> Have lived in other countries. Visited many more.
> Very proud to be American.
> Though learn much by exploring larger world & making new friends.


I know. And I like how many Americans take pride in their nation. I can joke about my European neighbours like the Germans but I could find equally funny stuff about any of us, my own country especially included. I love Europe, though I have an especially soft spot for the British and Irish, I think because of their highly cultivated slightly insane sense of humour.

I hope you are all having a good (and not too rainy and flooded) weekend, ladies


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know. And I like how many Americans take pride in their nation. I can joke about my European neighbours like the Germans but I could find equally funny stuff about any of us, my own country especially included. I love Europe though I have an especially soft spot for the British and Irish, I think because of their highly cultivated slightly insane sense of humour.
> 
> I hope you are all having a good (and not too rainy and flooded) weekend, ladies



Sunny here today! 
I think every country has crazy relatives and silly customs. 
It would be BORING if we were all the same.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> Sunny here today!
> I think every country has crazy relatives and silly customs.
> It would be BORING if we were all the same.


True.
I'm glad you got some respit from the flooding rains, or I hope you did.


----------



## remainsilly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> ...though I have an especially soft spot for the British and Irish, I think because of their highly cultivated slightly insane sense of humour.


Agreed about the humor.
It contains different levels, with literary & historical references.
And shows no fear in laughing at oneself or quirky cultural traditions.
My own humor developed from time living there.


----------



## remainsilly

My current UK & Irish humor/song video obsession:


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mariapia said:


> No, unfortunately, Murphy. We had a coffee this morning and we were drenched.The wind was so strong that we nearly broke our umbrellas!





Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya.
> Broke an umbrella myself this week.



Some sort of umbrella-eating cosmic blackhole must be approaching the planet, threatening havoc all across the face of the earth by busting umbrellas. I broke an umbrella too last week. I was wearing mittens--yes it was that kind of day--and when I snapped open the umbrella it snatched my mitten and tried to pull it off my hand. I was standing in the rain at the time. I couldn't get the umbrella the rest of the way open, nor could I get my mitten out of the jaws of the umbrella. I got drenched struggling with both. So I took them home and after they dried off, finally had to cut the mitten off the umbrella with a scissors.

I have a very bad relationship with umbrellas. They never last long in my life.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> Some sort of umbrella-eating cosmic blackhole must be approaching the planet, threatening havoc all across the face of the earth by busting umbrellas. I broke an umbrella too last week. I was wearing mittens--yes it was that kind of day--and when I snapped open the umbrella it snatched my mitten and tried to pull it off my hand. I was standing in the rain at the time. I couldn't get the umbrella the rest of the way open, nor could I get my mitten out of the jaws of the umbrella. I got drenched struggling with both. So I took them home and after they dried off, finally had to cut the mitten off the umbrella with a scissors.
> 
> I have a very bad relationship with umbrellas. They never last long in my life.


I remember my uncle's anger and surprise when leaving church he realized a parishioner had stolen his umbrella.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I remember my uncle's anger and surprise when leaving church he realized a parishioner had stolen his umbrella.


That's just wrong on so many levels, jeez!


----------



## Tomsmom

I'd like to introduce my first MCM bag, reversible shopper.


----------



## Murphy47

Love it!


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> I have a very bad relationship with umbrellas. They never last long in my life.



(i don't even buy them, just use hoodies & hats. hoodies never betray me with metal spoke evilness.)



Tomsmom said:


> I'd like to introduce my first MCM bag, reversible shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3691365


Know nothong about this brand.
But looks very comfortable to use, plus great neutral for summer.
Enjoy her!


----------



## remainsilly

Project o' the day--growing sweet potato vine in container of water

Many used to do this in kitchens.
Very pretty. Supposedly easy.
We'll see.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3691398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project o' the day--growing sweet potato vine in container of water
> 
> Many used to do this in kitchens.
> Very pretty. Supposedly easy.
> We'll see.



Keep us posted.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Keep us posted.


Psychic prediction:

But hope flutters little winglets at me anyway.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> I'd like to introduce my first MCM bag, reversible shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3691365



The contrast is very nice!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3691398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Project o' the day--growing sweet potato vine in container of water
> 
> Many used to do this in kitchens.
> Very pretty. Supposedly easy.
> We'll see.



DD may love this! Thanks for the idea! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

My new bag! I've been wearing her for a couple days now.


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> View attachment 3691828
> 
> 
> My new bag! I've been wearing her for a couple days now.



Love it !! 
Awesome color!


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> View attachment 3691828
> 
> 
> My new bag! I've been wearing her for a couple days now.


Beautiful, great color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Hope you all had a nice weekend.
Been busy, but on the bright side: no broken umbrellas although our weather is not really great either.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope you all had a nice weekend.
> Been busy, but on the bright side: no broken umbrellas although our weather is not really great either.


I voted yesterday morning and stayed home all afternoon, watching TV...
Spent the night listening to the radio...
We have a new president! And a young brilliant one!


----------



## Ser

Just got this lovely choccy Mulberry bays from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tomsmom said:


> I'd like to introduce my first MCM bag, reversible shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3691365





vink said:


> View attachment 3691828
> 
> 
> My new bag! I've been wearing her for a couple days now.



Ooh, it's all those irresistible gorgeous shades of pink and red! I'm the same with Balenciaga reds and pinks. I own a Bal make-up clutch in red that I never use, just keep it to stare at it daily, entranced by its beauty (yes, it's a Bal thing, don't judge  ). Marie Kondo and I have decided it needs to go but that's easy for her to say, she doesn't *bad word* own the things she wants people to discard  But she's right of course.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ser said:


> Just got this lovely choccy Mulberry bays from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692171


Congratulations! That's a very good find. I love when sellers are a bit humble in their bag descriptions and you get to be pleasantly surprised.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ooh, it's all those irresistible gorgeous shades of pink and red! I'm the same with Balenciaga reds and pinks. I own a Bal make-up clutch in red that I never use, just keep it to stare at it daily, entranced by its beauty (yes, it's a Bal thing, don't judge  ). Marie Kondo and I have decided it needs to go but that's easy for her to say, she doesn't *bad word* own the things she wants people to discard  But she's right of course.



I thought Marie Kondo had an escape clause. Something along the lines of "does it make your heart happy". 
Don't be in any rush to find it a new home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I voted yesterday morning and stayed home all afternoon, watching TV...
> Spent the night listening to the radio...
> We have a new president! And a young brilliant one!


A day well spent. 


Ser said:


> Just got this lovely choccy Mulberry bays from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692171


She is beautiful! I always have a soft spot for Bayswaters.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> A day well spent.
> 
> She is beautiful! I always have a soft spot for Bayswaters.



Plus it's brown [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Ser said:


> Just got this lovely choccy Mulberry bays from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692171


A real beauty and the colour is just wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ser said:


> Just got this lovely choccy Mulberry bays from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692171




Lovely bag!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I thought Marie Kondo had an escape clause. Something along the lines of "does it make your heart happy".



Loopholes are my homies, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Absolutely slammed with unexpected hulabaloo today.
Whurlitzer glove leather bag & I break for chocolate croissant.
Little night owl charm supervises & wisely makes no comment.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Love it !!
> Awesome color!





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful, great color!



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope you all had a nice weekend.
> Been busy, but on the bright side: no broken umbrellas although our weather is not really great either.



Glad to hear you stay dry. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

Ser said:


> Just got this lovely choccy Mulberry bays from NPN and I love her!! She's described as well used but there are no marks/scratches etc she's been well looked after! I gave her a good coating of Lord Sheraton balsam and she's now even more glossy. [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3692171



This is just lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Plus it's brown [emoji8]


Hehehehe. 


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3692512
> 
> Absolutely slammed with unexpected hulabaloo today.
> Whurlitzer glove leather bag & I break for chocolate croissant.
> Little night owl charm supervises & wisely makes no comment.


Ooooh Pretty bag and pretty charm. Owls are wise....


----------



## Murphy47

Wow. So quiet on the island today. Anyone up? Any bag porn or interesting stories? 
Mariapia, how's the mood since the election?
Ludmilla, has work improved any?
Enquiring minds need to know.


----------



## remainsilly

Home, with whurlitzer bag, from ballgame.
Made bag charm from toy given earlier.


Seats were brilliant.(ooh,did a punny thing)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Home, with whurlitzer bag, from ballgame.
> Made bag charm from toy given earlier.
> View attachment 3694032
> 
> Seats were brilliant.(ooh,did a punny thing)



Too funny. 
Good "seats". 
Win or lose?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Too funny.
> Good "seats".
> Win or lose?


Oh, feel I absolutely won.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, feel I absolutely won.



Most xlnt. [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wow. So quiet on the island today. Anyone up? Any bag porn or interesting stories?
> Mariapia, how's the mood since the election?
> Ludmilla, has work improved any?
> Enquiring minds need to know.


Since the election, there have been lots of documentaries about Emmanuel Macron...
The 39 year old president founded his own party less than one year ago...
No one believed he had any chances to be elected .
Like a bubble which would explode very quickly.
You know the result.
He won  and now all the old traditional parties are trying  to " renovate" their image....
They have a lot of work....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wow. So quiet on the island today. Anyone up? Any bag porn or interesting stories?
> Mariapia, how's the mood since the election?
> Ludmilla, has work improved any?
> Enquiring minds need to know.


Work has improved, as they transferred from the jerk boss to another position. Now I have to play in two offices and adjust to the new situation.  So, the stress is still there, but a different kind of stress.
Bag porn is on its way. As it is Maiden Voyage Day for my Flo satchel! 


remainsilly said:


> Home, with whurlitzer bag, from ballgame.
> Made bag charm from toy given earlier.
> View attachment 3694032
> 
> Seats were brilliant.(ooh,did a punny thing)



Ooooh. I think we have winner here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Work has improved, as they transferred from the jerk boss to another position. Now I have to play in two offices and adjust to the new situation.  So, the stress is still there, but a different kind of stress.
> Bag porn is on its way. As it is Maiden Voyage Day for my Flo satchel!
> 
> 
> Ooooh. I think we have winner here.


Wow! 
We want a pic of Flo on her maiden voyage now.
Seems like all planets are aligned. 
A new office, a new bag...
Huge congrats on both, Ludmilla!
You are doing great!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> We want a pic of Flo on her maiden voyage now.
> Seems like all planets are aligned.
> A new office, a new bag...
> Huge congrats on both, Ludmilla!
> You are doing great!


Hehehe. You need to be patient a bit. Pics are coming soon. 
And thanks for your congrats.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. You need to be patient a bit. Pics are coming soon.
> And thanks for your congrats.


Don't worry, Ludmilla, I am a very patient girl..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Work has improved, as they transferred from the jerk boss to another position. Now I have to play in two offices and adjust to the new situation.  So, the stress is still there, but a different kind of stress.
> Bag porn is on its way. As it is Maiden Voyage Day for my Flo satchel!
> 
> 
> Ooooh. I think we have winner here.



Yayyyy for better working conditions!!!  And yes we need a pic of Flo


----------



## Murphy47

Hello, Tomsmom. Glad to hear from you also! 
Ludmilla, relieved jerk boss is somewhere else. I think there will always be some sort of work stress, sadly. 
Did that elevator ever get built? I saw some construction workers yesterday and wondered about that. 
Mariapia, I think people in many countries are ready for some changes. Sadly, we have an old idiot in charge who wants to take us back to the 60's. 
vink, I know you're out there. What's up?
remainsilly, I am ready to go to the ball game. Sign me up [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hello, Tomsmom. Glad to hear from you also!
> Ludmilla, relieved jerk boss is somewhere else. I think there will always be some sort of work stress, sadly.
> Did that elevator ever get built? I saw some construction workers yesterday and wondered about that.
> Mariapia, I think people in many countries are ready for some changes. Sadly, we have an old idiot in charge who wants to take us back to the 60's.
> vink, I know you're out there. What's up?
> remainsilly, I am ready to go to the ball game. Sign me up [emoji41]


Ahhhhh!!!! The elevator! Nope. It is not finished, yet. And guess what - they need to tear the floor open and they have found asbestos.  No, they will not close the house while they are doing the floor constructions. They are going to install "safety ports" on Monday.  I am still hoping for some kind of revolution/strike/whatever, but we are such a non-revolutionary lot...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhhhh!!!! The elevator! Nope. It is not finished, yet. And guess what - they need to tear the floor open and they have found asbestos.  No, they will not close the house while they are doing the floor constructions. They are going to install "safety ports" on Monday.  I am still hoping for some kind of revolution/strike/whatever, but we are such a non-revolutionary lot...



Revolutions can be so messy. Lol. 
I CANNOT believe that elevator is not finished. That is crazy. 
Asbestos is nasty. Calls for specialists. May not be finished for quite some time.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn is on its way. As it is Maiden Voyage Day for my Flo satchel!


That's what I'm talking about!!!

Heard weather improved there.
Someone hiked, rode luge, then ate a streusel--which he described as , "2 hard cakes, with vanilla cream in middle, covered in lots of powdered sugar." And delicious.


Murphy47 said:


> emainsilly, I am ready to go to the ball game. Sign me up


May go again tonight.
The whurlitzer bag enjoys yelling, "Let's see some hustle out there! Move, move!"


Ludmilla said:


> And guess what - they need to tear the floor open and they have found asbestos


Ah. But as many past landlords explained:
"Don't worry, sweetie. There's bad asbestos & then there's NICE asbestos."


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Work has improved, as they transferred from the jerk boss to another position. Now I have to play in two offices and adjust to the new situation.  So, the stress is still there, but a different kind of stress.
> Bag porn is on its way. As it is Maiden Voyage Day for my Flo satchel!
> 
> 
> Ooooh. I think we have winner here.



Glad to hear it's all going in a better direction.  

And yay! Ms. Flo's maiden voyage!!! I'm sure she'll help lighten up your day! [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Hello, Tomsmom. Glad to hear from you also!
> Ludmilla, relieved jerk boss is somewhere else. I think there will always be some sort of work stress, sadly.
> Did that elevator ever get built? I saw some construction workers yesterday and wondered about that.
> Mariapia, I think people in many countries are ready for some changes. Sadly, we have an old idiot in charge who wants to take us back to the 60's.
> vink, I know you're out there. What's up?
> remainsilly, I am ready to go to the ball game. Sign me up [emoji41]



I'm still around. [emoji4] But very stressed out and I don't know... tensed, freak out and tired internally? Anyway, DD got a day off today so after lunch, I decided to sneak out of the office and just take her to the mall. We didn't do much. I just go there to pay some bills and get batteries for her toys. We dropped by a book store and I found a books that get me excited! I've heard of Neil Gaiman for some time already, but never really get to check out his "real book". Mostly from interviews or articles, etc. I find that I like his writing style. I finished half of the book in store while waiting for DD to pick hers. [emoji4] I plan to read the rest of this tonight. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> I've heard of Neil Gaiman for some time already, but never really get to check out his "real book".


Am Gaiman fanatic!
Great choice


----------



## Ludmilla

Here comes the bag porn, ladies....


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3694450



Ooooooooh. Pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Revolutions can be so messy. Lol.
> I CANNOT believe that elevator is not finished. That is crazy.
> Asbestos is nasty. Calls for specialists. May not be finished for quite some time.



Honestly, I have forgotten when the actual finishing date was. October 2015?!
But, the elevator is in good company... Elbphilharmony in Hamburg.... Airport Berlin.... 


vink said:


> Glad to hear it's all going in a better direction.
> 
> And yay! Ms. Flo's maiden voyage!!! I'm sure she'll help lighten up your day! [emoji16]


Oh no, I am sorry that you are feeling stressed...  your new book is on my never ending have-to-read-list.


remainsilly said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!
> 
> Heard weather improved there.
> Someone hiked, rode luge, then ate a streusel--which he described as , "2 hard cakes, with vanilla cream in middle, covered in lots of powdered sugar." And delicious.
> 
> May go again tonight.
> The whurlitzer bag enjoys yelling, "Let's see some hustle out there! Move, move!"
> 
> Ah. But as many past landlords explained:
> "Don't worry, sweetie. There's bad asbestos & then there's NICE asbestos."


Did not know that there is nice and bad asbestos. Guess ours is the bad one as we are getting those "ports".  Well, who wants to turn 90 anyways?!
Streusel is very delicious. We put streusel on many cakes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3694450


Thank you.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3694450






Ludmilla said:


> Did not know that there is nice and bad asbestos.


(there is not--was boldface lies)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3694450


Yeah!​Flo is a real gem!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> (there is not--was boldface lies)



Mansplaining. 
Is the same on every continent.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3694450



Niiiiiiiice!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Niiiiiiiice!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
This morning I took out my Bayside bag... Will have to go back to a Le Pliage this afternoon...
Rain and strong winds are coming..
Changing bags after looking at the weather forecast is an everyday chore these days..


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3695348
> View attachment 3695349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> This morning I took out my Bayside bag... Will have to go back to a Le Pliage this afternoon...
> Rain and strong winds are coming..
> Changing bags after looking at the weather forecast is an everyday chore these days..



I get the feeling. [emoji28] Thats why I normally just stick with all weathers item. [emoji20] Hope you stay dry and safe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3695348
> View attachment 3695349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> This morning I took out my Bayside bag... Will have to go back to a Le Pliage this afternoon...
> Rain and strong winds are coming..
> Changing bags after looking at the weather forecast is an everyday chore these days..


So true. We are expecting rain, tomorrow.  It is already cloudy.
Not sure about my bag for tomorrow as I want to visit a frea market after work. So, I need something lightweight.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So true. We are expecting rain, tomorrow.  It is already cloudy.
> Not sure about my bag for tomorrow as I want to visit a frea market after work. So, I need something lightweight.



Hmmm. 
I'm thinking Longchamp [emoji6]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Yes, what do you do when it rains?! My born again bag collection is so new I haven't even thought of it but it's been pouring  here lately and I realise- I need a rainy day bag. I saw one of our dear members, was it *Kendie26* or *Sparkletastic* (?), who carried a bag with its own little rain coat. On the one hand it made me giggle and on the other hand it's genius! I know many backpacks have their own rain covers, so why not a Chanel or a Bal, I ask you?!  My plan so far is to always carry an Envirosax tote in my bags to wrap them in should it rain.

*Ludmilla*-  about the asbestos. And it was so commonly used everywhere in Europe it seems. No fun!

*remainsilly*- LOL at the "nice asbestos". Har har...


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, what do you do when it rains?! My born again bag collection is so new I haven't even thought of it but it's been pouring  here lately and I realise- I need a rainy day bag. I saw one of our dear members, was it *Kendie26* or *Sparkletastic* (?), who carried a bag with its own little rain coat. On the one hand it made me giggle and on the other hand it's genius! I know many backpacks have their own rain covers, so why not a Chanel or a Bal, I ask you?!  My plan so far is to always carry an Envirosax tote in my bags to wrap them in should it rain.
> 
> *Ludmilla*-  about the asbestos. And it was so commonly used everywhere in Europe it seems. No fun!
> 
> *remainsilly*- LOL at the "nice asbestos". Har har...



Hello there! Sorry to hear you have rain where I are too. 
Hermes comes with a raincoat which is where I got the idea. 
eBay has several styles and sizes available I was checking out the other day. 
For now it's Longchamp for me.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> Hello there! Sorry to hear you have rain where I are too.
> Hermes comes with a raincoat which is where I got the idea.
> eBay has several styles and sizes available I was checking out the other day.
> For now it's Longchamp for me.


Hi Murphy! It could have been a Hermès in the pic, I can imagine they come with a raincoat. And their own sleepwear, gym outfit and lounge wear too probably 

It's raining everywhere it seems. LV and Longchamp seem to be the most water resilient from what I've read here on TPF. I once brought a leather bag to an all day festival and it rained that whole time we were there. This poor bag was never the same again and I never felt the same about again either. The sky was open and the mud was literally knee high. Lucky it wasn't a Hermès


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hi Murphy! It could have been a Hermès in the pic, I can imagine they come with a raincoat. And their own sleepwear, gym outfit and lounge wear too probably
> 
> It's raining everywhere it seems. LV and Longchamp seem to be the most water resilient from what I've read here on TPF. I once brought a leather bag to an all day festival and it rained that whole time we were there. This poor bag was never the same again and I never felt the same about again either. The sky was open and the mud was literally knee high. Lucky it wasn't a Hermès



Hermes should come with its own CLOSET for that cost [emoji6]
I don't remember bags being so "delicate" in my youth, aside from FESTIVAL mishaps.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3695348
> View attachment 3695349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> This morning I took out my Bayside bag... Will have to go back to a Le Pliage this afternoon...
> Rain and strong winds are coming..
> Changing bags after looking at the weather forecast is an everyday chore these days..


Perfect.
And, as always, "Love you, bears!"


----------



## remainsilly

Rain?
Hermes?
Well...
Rain today. And here sits vicster.
Waiting for coffee.


No raincoat, naked leather.
I may have set bag on filthy shelf, as wrestled with dvd player.
And grabbed handles, despite using skin lotion.
Twillies = refuse.

Seems to survive.
Caveat: coated with collonil gel/waterstop spray.
Also, I may be foolishly cavalier.


----------



## remainsilly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Kendie26


Oh, she's a lovely person.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Rain?
> Hermes?
> Well...
> Rain today. And here sits vicster.
> Waiting for coffee.
> View attachment 3695741
> 
> No raincoat, naked leather.
> I may have set bag on filthy shelf, as wrestled with dvd player.
> And grabbed handles, despite using skin lotion.
> Twillies = refuse.
> 
> Seems to survive.
> Caveat: coated with collonil gel/waterstop spray.
> Also, I may be foolishly cavalier.



Long live collonil


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Rain?
> Hermes?
> Well...
> Rain today. And here sits vicster.
> Waiting for coffee.
> View attachment 3695741
> 
> No raincoat, naked leather.
> I may have set bag on filthy shelf, as wrestled with dvd player.
> And grabbed handles, despite using skin lotion.
> Twillies = refuse.
> 
> Seems to survive.
> Caveat: coated with collonil gel/waterstop spray.
> Also, I may be foolishly cavalier.


That's so many no no:s there's not enough Hermès leather infused smelling salts in the world to revive the fainting masses  

At least your Hermès is experiencing the world. I'm interested in this Italian pasta dish sounding spray for bags you and Murphy keep mentioning. The Bal forum is very divided on whether to use any treatment on bags or not. Highly confusing.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's so many no no:s there's not enough Hermès leather infused smelling salts in the world to revive the fainting masses
> 
> At least your Hermès is experiencing the world. I'm interested in this Italian pasta dish sounding spray for bags you and Murphy keep mentioning. The Bal forum is very divided on whether to use any treatment on bags or not. Highly confusing.



If you want your bags to have adventures, get the collonil. I use Cadillac conditioner myself. 
If you only take your bag to tea parties, no treatment is necessary. [emoji14]


----------



## remainsilly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's so many no no:s there's not enough Hermès leather infused smelling salts in the world to revive the fainting masses
> 
> At least your Hermès is experiencing the world. I'm interested in this Italian pasta dish sounding spray for bags you and Murphy keep mentioning. The Bal forum is very divided on whether to use any treatment on bags or not. Highly confusing.


Dropped croissant crumbs over bag, also.

No experience with bal, sorry.
Hermes also recommends no products/just use.
I don't listen.
Suggest test small area before full-on slathering of collonil. Will spot some leathers, as mulberry darwin.

Collonil is German brand.
Available on amazon & in mulberry stores(though mulb's recent "disposable" plasticky bags may cause care products to go, soon.)


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Hermes should come with its own CLOSET for that cost [emoji6]
> I don't remember bags being so "delicate" in my youth, aside from FESTIVAL mishaps.



Ah... Those were the day! I remember them, too. I wonder since when it started to change. So much and border ridiculous in some areas. 

Stuff supposed to last long (or at some certain amount of time.) not falling part after a season or a few wear and call that craftsmanship. [emoji20]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Rain?
> Hermes?
> Well...
> Rain today. And here sits vicster.
> Waiting for coffee.
> View attachment 3695741
> 
> No raincoat, naked leather.
> I may have set bag on filthy shelf, as wrestled with dvd player.
> And grabbed handles, despite using skin lotion.
> Twillies = refuse.
> 
> Seems to survive.
> Caveat: coated with collonil gel/waterstop spray.
> Also, I may be foolishly cavalier.



This Vicster of yours is an envy of mine. [emoji16] Maybe one day I'll brave enough to just go hunt one down. Totally love it. 

I wonder if I have to get in that ridiculous line at the FSH if I only want this bag. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## vink

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's so many no no:s there's not enough Hermès leather infused smelling salts in the world to revive the fainting masses
> 
> At least your Hermès is experiencing the world. I'm interested in this Italian pasta dish sounding spray for bags you and Murphy keep mentioning. The Bal forum is very divided on whether to use any treatment on bags or not. Highly confusing.



I heard of protecting before use for the first time in my life from Bal forum, too. 

I only put on For Handles Only on the handles coz I hate blackened handles. It's gross and yeah... I know I'm not the cleanness person on earth. I also tried Colonil water stop. Right now? Nothing. I think if I pay that much for a bag it should friggin last. And if it's not? I'll have another bang-around bag and can virtually brag to people that I use my bag carelessly coz I really want to live no matter how expensive that bag is (while I cry and curse the brand inside) [emoji16] 

Lucky me. I haven't gotten a new bang pieces yet. [emoji16] 

Somehow I wonder what people did so wrong with the bag it need that much protection. Or if the quality of the industry overall is just crap, but they blame it on the consumers and we eat it all up. Like the fading from sunlight is crappy dye job and shouldn't happen. Shouldn't these bags at least stand against the expose to the environment? I mean it's bag, right? I don't think it's meant to be kept in the glass cabinet all the time? We use it to carry stuff? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I heard of protecting before use for the first time in my life from Bal forum, too.
> 
> I only put on For Handles Only on the handles coz I hate blackened handles. It's gross and yeah... I know I'm not the cleanness person on earth. I also tried Colonil water stop. Right now? Nothing. I think if I pay that much for a bag it should friggin last. And if it's not? I'll have another bang-around bag and can virtually brag to people that I use my bag carelessly coz I really want to live no matter how expensive that bag is (while I cry and curse the brand inside) [emoji16]
> 
> Lucky me. I haven't gotten a new bang pieces yet. [emoji16]
> 
> Somehow I wonder what people did so wrong with the bag it need that much protection. Or if the quality of the industry overall is just crap, but they blame it on the consumers and we eat it all up. Like the fading from sunlight is crappy dye job and shouldn't happen. Shouldn't these bags at least stand against the expose to the environment? I mean it's bag, right? I don't think it's meant to be kept in the glass cabinet all the time? We use it to carry stuff? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]



I could rant all night about the lack of quality in modern bags. 
The processes used to make a quality bag have become exponentially more expensive as the ecological impact has become more widely known. 
Most of us live in countries with strict EPA standards and so produce few to no leather bags since it is cost prohibitive. 
What really makes me mad is the fact that most "luxury" companies have shipped manufacturing to Asian markets where labor is performed for next to no pay in horrible conditions for the workers yet the bags cost MORE. 
It's just WRONG.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> This Vicster of yours is an envy of mine. [emoji16] Maybe one day I'll brave enough to just go hunt one down. Totally love it.
> 
> I wonder if I have to get in that ridiculous line at the FSH if I only want this bag. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Thanks
May be ordered on h website. Several sizes & colors.
Or purchased easily in h stores.

Honestly, I'd never f*** with FSH waiting lines/appointments crap.
Better things to do.


----------



## Mariapia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's so many no no:s there's not enough Hermès leather infused smelling salts in the world to revive the fainting masses
> 
> At least your Hermès is experiencing the world. I'm interested in this Italian pasta dish sounding spray for bags you and Murphy keep mentioning. The Bal forum is very divided on whether to use any treatment on bags or not. Highly confusing.


Here is my 2005 Balenciaga... I have never babied it. Never.
It has been drenched several times, spent a few weeks in a very hot and humid climate.
And always came out undamaged...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I could rant all night about the lack of quality in modern bags.
> The processes used to make a quality bag have become exponentially more expensive as the ecological impact has become more widely known.
> Most of us live in countries with strict EPA standards and so produce few to no leather bags since it is cost prohibitive.
> What really makes me mad is the fact that most "luxury" companies have shipped manufacturing to Asian markets where labor is performed for next to no pay in horrible conditions for the workers yet the bags cost MORE.
> It's just WRONG.


I totally agree, Murphy.
I have a lot of  Italian and French made leather bags which cost less than some South Asian made bags...
Which tends to prove that a lot of brands are more interested in making large profits .
I personally avoid buying them. Asian workers are as good as European ones of course, but their salaries are much lower. The products should be cheaper and they are not..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Murphy.
> I have a lot of  Italian and French made leather bags which cost less than some South Asian made bags...
> Which tends to prove that a lot of brands are more interested in making large profits .
> I personally avoid buying them. Asian workers are as good as European ones of course, but their salaries are much lower. The products should be cheaper and they are not..



Gorgeous Bal. Amazing color. 
Sunny for a change here today. Not sure which bag to take out errand running. 
Glad it's the weekend. Maybe have a beverage and kick back!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3696417
> 
> Here is my 2005 Balenciaga... I have never babied it. Never.
> It has been drenched several times, spent a few weeks in a very hot and humid climate.
> And always came out undamaged...


Gorgeous Bal love the color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hmmm.
> I'm thinking Longchamp [emoji6]


I went with my old Bree "Speedy". It has so many watermarks already. a few more won't hurt.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Yes, what do you do when it rains?! My born again bag collection is so new I haven't even thought of it but it's been pouring  here lately and I realise- I need a rainy day bag. I saw one of our dear members, was it *Kendie26* or *Sparkletastic* (?), who carried a bag with its own little rain coat. On the one hand it made me giggle and on the other hand it's genius! I know many backpacks have their own rain covers, so why not a Chanel or a Bal, I ask you?!  My plan so far is to always carry an Envirosax tote in my bags to wrap them in should it rain.
> 
> *Ludmilla*-  about the asbestos. And it was so commonly used everywhere in Europe it seems. No fun!
> 
> *remainsilly*- LOL at the "nice asbestos". Har har...


I have envirosax in my bags, too. But, I never think of them when it is raining.



Murphy47 said:


> Hermes should come with its own CLOSET for that cost.


Muahahahahaha... 


remainsilly said:


> Rain?
> Hermes?
> Well...
> Rain today. And here sits vicster.
> Waiting for coffee.
> View attachment 3695741
> 
> No raincoat, naked leather.
> I may have set bag on filthy shelf, as wrestled with dvd player.
> And grabbed handles, despite using skin lotion.
> Twillies = refuse.
> 
> Seems to survive.
> Caveat: coated with collonil gel/waterstop spray.
> Also, I may be foolishly cavalier.


Aah, vicster. She seems like a very stress free companion.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I heard of protecting before use for the first time in my life from Bal forum, too.
> 
> I only put on For Handles Only on the handles coz I hate blackened handles. It's gross and yeah... I know I'm not the cleanness person on earth. I also tried Colonil water stop. Right now? Nothing. I think if I pay that much for a bag it should friggin last. And if it's not? I'll have another bang-around bag and can virtually brag to people that I use my bag carelessly coz I really want to live no matter how expensive that bag is (while I cry and curse the brand inside) [emoji16]
> 
> Lucky me. I haven't gotten a new bang pieces yet. [emoji16]
> 
> Somehow I wonder what people did so wrong with the bag it need that much protection. Or if the quality of the industry overall is just crap, but they blame it on the consumers and we eat it all up. Like the fading from sunlight is crappy dye job and shouldn't happen. Shouldn't these bags at least stand against the expose to the environment? I mean it's bag, right? I don't think it's meant to be kept in the glass cabinet all the time? We use it to carry stuff? [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]





Murphy47 said:


> I could rant all night about the lack of quality in modern bags.
> The processes used to make a quality bag have become exponentially more expensive as the ecological impact has become more widely known.
> Most of us live in countries with strict EPA standards and so produce few to no leather bags since it is cost prohibitive.
> What really makes me mad is the fact that most "luxury" companies have shipped manufacturing to Asian markets where labor is performed for next to no pay in horrible conditions for the workers yet the bags cost MORE.
> It's just WRONG.


It is really a shame that the quality is declining so much. But, the industry needs consumers that are buying all the time. So... nothing is going to change, I guess.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3696417
> 
> Here is my 2005 Balenciaga... I have never babied it. Never.
> It has been drenched several times, spent a few weeks in a very hot and humid climate.
> And always came out undamaged...


Love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies, what are you all up to?
I am waiting for the weekend to come. Going to the flea market soon. Hooray!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies, what are you all up to?
> I am waiting for the weekend to come. Going to the flea market soon. Hooray!



Groceries. Laundry. 
Hoping to shop a bit today. eBay money!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Groceries. Laundry.
> Hoping to shop a bit today. eBay money!!!!!


Ebay money sounds great!
Having a slow Friday at the moment. Tbh colleague and I are watching a sick squirrel on the tree (well - we think it is ill).


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ebay money sounds great!
> Having a slow Friday at the moment. Tbh colleague and I are watching a sick squirrel on the tree (well - we think it is ill).



Poor thing. 
Better than watching construction workers. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Poor thing.
> Better than watching construction workers. Lol.



We still hope it is just tired and sleeping. A fat dove is jumping around and watching it, too. Strange.
No construction workers around....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We still hope it is just tired and sleeping. A fat dove is jumping around and watching it, too. Strange.
> No construction workers around....



Animals do the oddest things sometimes. 
Lack of construction workers isn't a problem: unless you want something finished.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3696417
> 
> Here is my 2005 Balenciaga... I have never babied it. Never.
> It has been drenched several times, spent a few weeks in a very hot and humid climate.
> And always came out undamaged...


 Aaw, red.Bal.  You are a lucky lady to own a gorgeous red Bal. I'll probably try and add one as well, besides my make-up clutch, but first things first, which means a blue bag and a cognac/brown bag before a red one. That's the plan at least.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aaw, red.Bal.  You are a lucky lady to own a gorgeous red Bal. I'll probably try and add one as well, besides my make-up clutch, but first things first, which means a blue bag and a cognac/brown bag before a red one. That's the plan at least.



We have the same plan.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Animals do the oddest things sometimes.
> Lack of construction workers isn't a problem: unless you want something finished.


Obviously, the squirrel was just tired (or drunk). It is gone now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> We have the same plan.





SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Aaw, red.Bal.  You are a lucky lady to own a gorgeous red Bal. I'll probably try and add one as well, besides my make-up clutch, but first things first, which means a blue bag and a cognac/brown bag before a red one. That's the plan at least.


Excellent plan, ladies.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3696417
> 
> Here is my 2005 Balenciaga... I have never babied it. Never.
> It has been drenched several times, spent a few weeks in a very hot and humid climate.
> And always came out undamaged...


Amazing!!!


Ludmilla said:


> Aah, vicster. She seems like a very stress free companion.


Seems to be an easy-going fave--for everyone here.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/lounging-with-vicster-jpg.3696643/


Ludmilla said:


> We still hope it is just tired and sleeping. A fat dove is jumping around and watching it, too. Strange.
> No construction workers around....


I sense an interesting storyline developing...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Obviously, the squirrel was just tired (or drunk). It is gone now.


...or not.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> We have the same plan.


After I finally found my black Bal City (and my black PS Pouch) I've felt an unexpected sort of calm, contentment. Which is very soothing as searching for "my" black City felt almost feverish at times. 

Hunting for Bal mini coin purses still gets me in a tissy though. I just really waaant a red one and maybe a few more *pure Bal greed*


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> Obviously, the squirrel was just tired (or drunk). It is gone now.


Drunk squirrels are the worst


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies, what are you all up to?
> I am waiting for the weekend to come. Going to the flea market soon. Hooray!


Ooooh the flea market I would love to go!!  I'm picking up ds from his school to come home for Mother's Day. I've been laid off from work... weird feeling to be home again after working full time.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh the flea market I would love to go!!  I'm picking up ds from his school to come home for Mother's Day. I've been laid off from work... weird feeling to be home again after working full time.


I'm so sorry about your job. I hope you find an amazing job that is all you want soon!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Amazing!!!
> 
> Seems to be an easy-going fave--for everyone here.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/lounging-with-vicster-jpg.3696643/
> 
> I sense an interesting storyline developing...



Aaw, dog with bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I'm so sorry about your job. I hope you find an amazing job that is all you want soon!


Thank you !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !



Economy is so odd in some places. Some cities can't FIND enough people to hire yet some have more than they need. 
Enjoy your break. 
Something will come along soon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

I spent the early evening listening to music....
Metallica, Uriah Heep, Peter Frampton, Jeff Beck and ... my favourite.... Gary Moore's Parisienne Walkways....
I wish I could play the guitar like Gary Moore....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I spent the early evening listening to music....
> Metallica, Uriah Heep, Peter Frampton, Jeff Beck and ... my favourite.... Gary Moore's Parisienne Walkways....
> I wish I could play the guitar like Gary Moore....



Sounds like a lovely evening!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Economy is so odd in some places. Some cities can't FIND enough people to hire yet some have more than they need.
> Enjoy your break.
> Something will come along soon [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Thank you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I spent the early evening listening to music....
> Metallica, Uriah Heep, Peter Frampton, Jeff Beck and ... my favourite.... Gary Moore's Parisienne Walkways....
> I wish I could play the guitar like Gary Moore....


Love Metallica!  Sounds like a fun evening!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
After listening to those great musicians, I asked myself a lot of questions....
They all got a guitar when they were very young... How do we know we could have been talented musicians if we didn't get the chance to be offered an instrument or to live in a family of musicians....
Same questions about designers...or famous chefs..
All of them had very elegant mothers or grandmothers who taught them how to cook....
Back to more serious matters this morning.
The sun is back and I am taking out my Alexander Mac Queen...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3697348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> After listening to those great musicians, I asked myself a lot of questions....
> They all got a guitar when they were very young... How do we know we could have been talented musicians if we didn't get the chance to be offered an instrument or to live in a family of musicians....
> Same questions about designers...or famous chefs..
> All of them had very elegant mothers or grandmothers who taught them how to cook....
> Back to more serious matters this morning.
> The sun is back and I am taking out my Alexander Mac Queen...



Beautiful. Color is terrific. Hope you're taking her somewhere fun today!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I've been laid off from work... weird feeling to be home again after working full time.


Sorry to hear this.
But the weird feeling soon becomes a, "Not someone else's schedule, all mine!" feeling.
Hang in.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3697348
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> After listening to those great musicians, I asked myself a lot of questions....
> They all got a guitar when they were very young... How do we know we could have been talented musicians if we didn't get the chance to be offered an instrument or to live in a family of musicians....
> Same questions about designers...or famous chefs..
> All of them had very elegant mothers or grandmothers who taught them how to cook....
> Back to more serious matters this morning.
> The sun is back and I am taking out my Alexander Mac Queen...


Ah, the red McQueen
Love that skull padlock!!!

Hmm.
Was given guitar, when young.
It sat unused, until I liked a guy. So asked him to teach me chords.
He didn't like me back as much. I found chords & tuning forks dull. So guitar donated to charity.

However, later French horn lessons went well.
Because no teenage boys were involved.
Sadly, I let music slide & became remarkably talentless wonder I am today.

Man in my life, conversely, is musical wizard.


----------



## remainsilly

Sweet potato update:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Added floral water preservative--see if tackles moldy grubblies.
If not...hmm...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sweet potato update:
> View attachment 3697516
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Added floral water preservative--see if tackles moldy grubblies.
> If not...hmm...



I googled this for you. I thought it looked a little different from school science projects. It seems you are supposed to cut potato in sections.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I googled this for you. I thought it looked a little different from school science projects. It seems you are supposed to cut potato in sections.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3697791


Thanks
Guess each section has "eye?" To get multiple sprouts, through numerous water glasses?

Seems I have full-on beefy monster tater!
Maybe multiple eyes will sprout?! If the mold doesn't win 1st.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Guess each section has "eye?" To get multiple sprouts, through numerous water glasses?
> 
> Seems I have full-on beefy monster tater!
> Maybe multiple eyes will sprout?! If the mold doesn't win 1st.



The eyes should sprout. I think the cutting in half or sections is the important part.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> ...or not.


Well.... we could leave the happy ending aside. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Drunk squirrels are the worst



The definitely are!


Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh the flea market I would love to go!!  I'm picking up ds from his school to come home for Mother's Day. I've been laid off from work... weird feeling to be home again after working full time.


Oh dear! That is a bummer regarding your work. I hope you find a new job, soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The eyes should sprout. I think the cutting in half or sections is the important part.





Mariapia said:


> I spent the early evening listening to music....
> Metallica, Uriah Heep, Peter Frampton, Jeff Beck and ... my favourite.... Gary Moore's Parisienne Walkways....
> I wish I could play the guitar like Gary Moore....


Great way to spend the evening!  and I love your red bag. 


remainsilly said:


> & became remarkably talentless wonder I am today.


I die.   You write talented hilarious posts, my friend. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Guess each section has "eye?" To get multiple sprouts, through numerous water glasses?
> 
> Seems I have full-on beefy monster tater!
> Maybe multiple eyes will sprout?! If the mold doesn't win 1st.


I always thought that you put potatos into the earth. I know the same experiment with avocados.


----------



## Ludmilla

Visiting a friend, today. Still using my Bree bag.


The flea market was fun, but nothing interesting regarding bags (just old battered stuff).

Happy mother's day to all the mothers on the island!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Visiting a friend, today. Still using my Bree bag.
> View attachment 3698394
> 
> The flea market was fun, but nothing interesting regarding bags (just old battered stuff).
> 
> Happy mother's day to all the mothers on the island!



Happy Mothers Day [emoji253]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Visiting a friend, today. Still using my Bree bag.
> View attachment 3698394
> 
> The flea market was fun, but nothing interesting regarding bags (just old battered stuff).
> 
> Happy mother's day to all the mothers on the island!


No need to look for a new bag, Ludmilla..
Your collection is already perfect.
As Emmanuel Macron officially became our new president today ... I took out another red bag....
Isn't red a lucky colour?
Tomorrow he will be in Berlin...


----------



## Murphy47

Sounds like a lovely day trip. Maybe some vacation porn? Please?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I always thought that you put potatos into the earth. I know the same experiment with avocados.


My inner child needs to SEE sweet potato growing. So can squeal, "Lookie! It's bigger than yesterday! And so is the mold!"
https://extension.illinois.edu/gpe/case5/c5hgi.html

Zero success rate growing avocado pits.Avocados hate my poor inner child.
Slimey b@st@rds...

Hope visit goes well.


Mariapia said:


> Isn't red a lucky colour?
> Tomorrow he will be in Berlin...


The postina!
Hurray!
A lucky color, indeed.
Berlin, eh? Must watch for him.
----
Baseball game today!
Saw this in animal forum--hilarious.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/happy-pet-mothers-day.965779/"]Happy Pet Mother's Day![/URL]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> My inner child needs to SEE sweet potato growing. So can squeal, "Lookie! It's bigger than yesterday! And so is the mold!"
> https://extension.illinois.edu/gpe/case5/c5hgi.html
> 
> Zero success rate growing avocado pits.Avocados hate my poor inner child.
> Slimey b@st@rds...
> 
> Hope visit goes well.
> 
> The postina!
> Hurray!
> A lucky color, indeed.
> Berlin, eh? Must watch for him.
> ----
> Baseball game today!
> Saw this in animal forum--hilarious.
> Happy Pet Mother's Day!



I thought of Gary Larson for some reason when seeing the video. Has anyone ever caught the follies of humans and their true masters as well as Gary Larson has done?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Not to mention deviant squirrels...


I love Gary Larson.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Mother's Day !


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My inner child needs to SEE sweet potato growing. So can squeal, "Lookie! It's bigger than yesterday! And so is the mold!"
> https://extension.illinois.edu/gpe/case5/c5hgi.html
> 
> Zero success rate growing avocado pits.Avocados hate my poor inner child.
> Slimey b@st@rds...
> 
> Hope visit goes well.
> 
> The postina!
> Hurray!
> A lucky color, indeed.
> Berlin, eh? Must watch for him.
> ----
> Baseball game today!
> Saw this in animal forum--hilarious.
> [URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/happy-pet-mothers-day.965779/"]Happy Pet Mother's Day![/URL]



Avocados hate everyone. 
Life of an avocado:
Not ripe 
Not ripe
Not ripe
You went to the bathroom and it rotted.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Avocados hate everyone.
> Life of an avocado:
> Not ripe
> Not ripe
> Not ripe
> You went to the bathroom and it rotted.


So true
And their gunk won't wash off, if left to set on things in dishwasher.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not to mention deviant squirrels...
> View attachment 3698655
> 
> I love Gary Larson.


Omg, "...no smoking, Carl."
He remains beloved cartoon genius.


----------



## remainsilly

Vintage glove leather tote had blast watching afternoon baseball game.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Vintage glove leather tote had blast watching afternoon baseball game.
> View attachment 3698987



Fine looking..... game [emoji6]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Vintage glove leather tote had blast watching afternoon baseball game.
> View attachment 3698987



And fine bag, too.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh the flea market I would love to go!!  I'm picking up ds from his school to come home for Mother's Day. I've been laid off from work... weird feeling to be home again after working full time.



Sorry about that. [emoji17] I hope you get another good one soon. Or do you want to stay home from now on? In that case, I wish you the best! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3696417
> 
> Here is my 2005 Balenciaga... I have never babied it. Never.
> It has been drenched several times, spent a few weeks in a very hot and humid climate.
> And always came out undamaged...



There's a phase that this exact color haunted me in my sleep. I thought I got over it then. Nope. I was wrong. [emoji17]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies, what are you all up to?
> I am waiting for the weekend to come. Going to the flea market soon. Hooray!



Went to dinosaur theme park in the city on Saturday and stay at home and clean on Sunday. 

Here's DD with some of the Dinosaurs. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Ebay money sounds great!
> Having a slow Friday at the moment. Tbh colleague and I are watching a sick squirrel on the tree (well - we think it is ill).



How I miss working near big trees. I need more of these stuff!


----------



## vink

It's been raining crazy for a week now. Everyday. I think the raining season has arrive. People may say perhaps it's the seasonal storm. I refuse to believe them. It actually arrive like a month earlier than usual. I so hope and pray we have a cold and long winter this year. 

P.S. Yeah... our "cold" winter is like 19 degree Celsius. [emoji28]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3698466
> 
> No need to look for a new bag, Ludmilla..
> Your collection is already perfect.
> As Emmanuel Macron officially became our new president today ... I took out another red bag....
> Isn't red a lucky colour?
> Tomorrow he will be in Berlin...


I love your red Postina as much as your other red bags. Perfect lucky bag and colour. 
Hope he has a nice time at Berlin.


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a lovely day trip. Maybe some vacation porn? Please?


Ah, sorry. I took no pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My inner child needs to SEE sweet potato growing. So can squeal, "Lookie! It's bigger than yesterday! And so is the mold!"
> https://extension.illinois.edu/gpe/case5/c5hgi.html
> 
> Zero success rate growing avocado pits.Avocados hate my poor inner child.
> Slimey b@st@rds...
> 
> Hope visit goes well.
> 
> The postina!
> Hurray!
> A lucky color, indeed.
> Berlin, eh? Must watch for him.
> ----
> Baseball game today!
> Saw this in animal forum--hilarious.
> Happy Pet Mother's Day!


Putting avocados directly into the earth and skipping the water stage helps a lot. 



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Not to mention deviant squirrels...
> View attachment 3698655
> 
> I love Gary Larson.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Went to dinosaur theme park in the city on Saturday and stay at home and clean on Sunday.
> 
> Here's DD with some of the Dinosaurs. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3699053


Triceratops! My favorite dinosaur ever! 


vink said:


> It's been raining crazy for a week now. Everyday. I think the raining season has arrive. People may say perhaps it's the seasonal storm. I refuse to believe them. It actually arrive like a month earlier than usual. I so hope and pray we have a cold and long winter this year.
> 
> P.S. Yeah... our "cold" winter is like 19 degree Celsius. [emoji28]


19 degree celsius is a perfect temperature!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lookie, another maiden voyage!



Getting coffee at the station is sooo exciting!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Went to dinosaur theme park in the city on Saturday and stay at home and clean on Sunday.
> 
> Here's DD with some of the Dinosaurs. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3699053


Great pic, vink!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lookie, another maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3699178
> 
> 
> Getting coffee at the station is sooo exciting!
> View attachment 3699179


Wow! What a wonderful companion to start a working week, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

For me.... it will be an oldie today....


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Vintage glove leather tote had blast watching afternoon baseball game.
> View attachment 3698987


Ya ya, great "infield" views  

Yes, Gary Larson is proudly side by side with Carl Barks and others.I used to read comics with Larson cartoons on public transport on my way to work but I had to stop. Too much nerd giggling and inane laughing. Not good for my very stylish and composed public persona


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a wonderful companion to start a working week, Ludmilla!


Thank you! It was about time to take her out. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3699206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me.... it will be an oldie today....


Lovely oldie. I am a huge Speedy fan.


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ya ya, great "infield" views
> 
> Yes, Gary Larson is proudly side by side with Carl Barks and others.I used to read comics with Larson cartoons on public transport on my way to work but I had to stop. Too much nerd giggling and inane laughing. Not good for my very stylish and composed public persona


Hehehehe. Reading fun stuff on public transport can be very dangerous.


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Went to dinosaur theme park in the city on Saturday and stay at home and clean on Sunday.
> 
> Here's DD with some of the Dinosaurs. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3699053


That's one big dinosaur!  Your dd is adorable!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3699206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me.... it will be an oldie today....


Can never go wrong with speedy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lookie, another maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3699178
> 
> 
> Getting coffee at the station is sooo exciting!
> View attachment 3699179


Just beautiful!


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Went to dinosaur theme park in the city on Saturday and stay at home and clean on Sunday.
> 
> Here's DD with some of the Dinosaurs. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3699053


Aw Both dino & DD so cute!


Ludmilla said:


> Putting avocados directly into the earth and skipping the water stage helps a lot.


I fear they would mock me, even underground.
Jeering & molding beneath dirt.
Or sprouting, giving rude leafy gesture. Then shriveling away.
Avocados--can't trust them.


Ludmilla said:


> Lookie, another maiden voyage!
> View attachment 3699178
> 
> 
> Getting coffee at the station is sooo exciting!
> View attachment 3699179


Holy. Mother. of. Oak. Mulberry. Leather.
Lazy bayswater launched!!!!
Stunning bag. 
In shock, here... But happy for you, my friend.



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3699206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me.... it will be an oldie today....


Ah, the refreshing & easygoing speedy--a good bag friend.


----------



## vink

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ya ya, great "infield" views
> 
> Yes, Gary Larson is proudly side by side with Carl Barks and others.I used to read comics with Larson cartoons on public transport on my way to work but I had to stop. Too much nerd giggling and inane laughing. Not good for my very stylish and composed public persona



I totally get that giggling! [emoji16] My parents teased me so much growing up that I looked like a crazy person. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## remainsilly

http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-may-12/
Someone's d&b flo featured in blog.
Congratulations, Ludmilla!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Great pic, vink!



Thanks! [emoji4] 




Ludmilla said:


> Triceratops! My favorite dinosaur ever!
> 
> 19 degree celsius is a perfect temperature!



 It's DD's favorite, too! We did a model on it from recycle material last month. [emoji28] 




Please excuse the background. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> That's one big dinosaur!  Your dd is adorable!



Thank you! [emoji4] I think they aim for a life sized. Everything seems so big!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Aw Both dino & DD so cute!
> :



Thanks! [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!


Thank you!


remainsilly said:


> Aw Both dino & DD so cute!
> 
> I fear they would mock me, even underground.
> Jeering & molding beneath dirt.
> Or sprouting, giving rude leafy gesture. Then shriveling away.
> Avocados--can't trust them.
> 
> Holy. Mother. of. Oak. Mulberry. Leather.
> Lazy bayswater launched!!!!
> Stunning bag.
> In shock, here... But happy for you, my friend.
> 
> 
> Ah, the refreshing & easygoing speedy--a good bag friend.


Hahahahaha. I am quite shocked, too. As is Lazy Bays. Yesterday, I packed up Marcie, then I changed into Balzane and when I saw the sun this morning I suddenly decided to use the Lazy Bays. Took her out of the dust bag and left the house before I was able to change my mind again 
I think Lazy Bays is enjoying the day so far. 


remainsilly said:


> http://www.purseblog.com/purseforum/purseforum-roundup-may-12/
> Someone's d&b flo featured in blog.
> Congratulations, Ludmilla!



Thank you - I am feeling quite a bit embarrassed. 


vink said:


> Thanks! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's DD's favorite, too! We did a model on it from recycle material last month. [emoji28]
> 
> View attachment 3699312
> 
> 
> Please excuse the background. [emoji28]



This is one cool recycle dinosaur! 


When I was a lot younger I was a huge fan of this grumpy specimen.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Thanks! [emoji4]
> It's DD's favorite, too! We did a model on it from recycle material last month. [emoji28]
> View attachment 3699312
> 
> Please excuse the background. [emoji28]


Wow! Very nice project!


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hahahahaha. I am quite shocked, too. As is Lazy Bays. Yesterday, I packed up Marcie, then I changed into Balzane and when I saw the sun this morning I suddenly decided to use the Lazy Bays. Took her out of the dust bag and left the house before I was able to change my mind again
> I think Lazy Bays is enjoying the day so far.
> 
> Thank you - I am feeling quite a bit embarrassed.
> This is one cool recycle dinosaur!
> View attachment 3699355
> 
> When I was a lot younger I was a huge fan of this grumpy specimen.


I think the universe guided you to wear Lazy Bays.
Probably, she spread joy around in dark spaces. And was needed outside today.

Somewhere here, a _Land Before Time _stuffed toy stegosaurus is lurking.
Good ol' Spike.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hahahahaha. I am quite shocked, too. As is Lazy Bays. Yesterday, I packed up Marcie, then I changed into Balzane and when I saw the sun this morning I suddenly decided to use the Lazy Bays. Took her out of the dust bag and left the house before I was able to change my mind again
> I think Lazy Bays is enjoying the day so far.
> 
> 
> Thank you - I am feeling quite a bit embarrassed.
> 
> 
> This is one cool recycle dinosaur!
> View attachment 3699355
> 
> When I was a lot younger I was a huge fan of this grumpy specimen.



Ha ha DD doesn't like her much. She said it complains a lot. I think she doesn't like it coz they're too much alike. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Wow! Very nice project!
> 
> I think the universe guided you to wear Lazy Bays.
> Probably, she spread joy around in dark spaces. And was needed outside today.
> 
> Somewhere here, a _Land Before Time _stuffed toy stegosaurus is lurking.
> Good ol' Spike.



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## msd_bags

vink said:


> Went to dinosaur theme park in the city on Saturday and stay at home and clean on Sunday.
> 
> Here's DD with some of the Dinosaurs. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3699053


Your DD is so cute!


----------



## vink

msd_bags said:


> Your DD is so cute!



Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow! Very nice project!
> 
> I think the universe guided you to wear Lazy Bays.
> Probably, she spread joy around in dark spaces. And was needed outside today.
> 
> Somewhere here, a _Land Before Time _stuffed toy stegosaurus is lurking.
> Good ol' Spike.


Spike was my second favorite. 
Hehehehe. Yes, the universe thought it was the right time to use that lazy bag already. 


vink said:


> Ha ha DD doesn't like her much. She said it complains a lot. I think she doesn't like it coz they're too much alike. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Hahahahahaha. Well, I fear I am a complainer, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Will you believe me if I tell you that today I am wearing a T shirt? 
No, I am not in the Carabbean....
Seems that it won't last but I intend to make the most of this beautiful sunny day.
At last!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Will you believe me if I tell you that today I am wearing a T shirt?
> No, I am not in the Carabbean....
> Seems that it won't last but I intend to make the most of this beautiful sunny day.
> At last!



Enjoy the beautiful day!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Will you believe me if I tell you that today I am wearing a T shirt?
> No, I am not in the Carabbean....
> Seems that it won't last but I intend to make the most of this beautiful sunny day.
> At last!



I may even even wear sandals today whooo hoooo !!!  Enjoy Mariano's!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Tomsmom said:


> I may even even wear sandals today whooo hoooo !!!  Enjoy Mariano's!!


That. Was supposed to be Mariapia  stupid autocorrect...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> That. Was supposed to be Mariapia  stupid autocorrect...



Even when u turn it off it still does it. 
Just don't type in "peanuts" in a business email. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is warm and sunny around here, too. But, it should be rain again, tomorrow. I am sick of all those weather loops. I have headache every second day.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hahahahahaha. Well, I fear I am a complainer, too.


I vary.
Sometimes feel complainy--to let world know what it is doing wrong.
World may not listen.
Other times, feel, "F*** it. Let world figure out own mess."
And pursue fun stuff instead.



Mariapia said:


> Seems that it won't last but I intend to make the most of this beautiful sunny day.


Yes!
_To see a World in a Grain of Sand
And a Heaven in a Wild Flower,
Hold Infinity in the palm of your hand 
And Eternity in an hour...
--William Blake
_


----------



## remainsilly

I am wheeling solo, crazy & free.
In Man's new vehicle.


Poked at weird dashboard screen. Until good music happened.
Left grubby finger marks all over.
My work is done.


----------



## Mariapia

Wow!
Now we want a pic of the whole car, remainsilly!


remainsilly said:


> I am wheeling solo, crazy & free.
> In Man's new vehicle.
> View attachment 3700464
> 
> Poked at weird dashboard screen. Until good music happened.
> Left grubby finger marks all over.
> My work is done.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is warm and sunny around here, too. But, it should be rain again, tomorrow. I am sick of all those weather loops. I have headache every second day.


Caffeine relieves headaches, Ludmilla. 
But I hope the rain will stay away from us, I hate it!
I know some people who don't.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Even when u turn it off it still does it.
> Just don't type in "peanuts" in a business email. Lol.


Auto correct is awful....
But sending a text message or a mail  to the wrong person is even worse....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Caffeine relieves headaches, Ludmilla.
> But I hope the rain will stay away from us, I hate it!
> I know some people who don't.



I love rain. 
When I am in a comfy chair with a good book and a beverage. 
All other times.... boo


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Now we want a pic of the whole car, remainsilly!



We FER SURE need to see the rest of the car!!!!


----------



## vink

It rains almost all day and night here. I need a day off in bed!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I am wheeling solo, crazy & free.
> In Man's new vehicle.
> View attachment 3700464
> 
> Poked at weird dashboard screen. Until good music happened.
> Left grubby finger marks all over.
> My work is done.


Hehehehehe. Mission accomplished. 


Mariapia said:


> Caffeine relieves headaches, Ludmilla.
> But I hope the rain will stay away from us, I hate it!
> I know some people who don't.



Oh, I do not hate rain. I hate weather that is changing all the time.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehehe. Mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> Oh, I do not hate rain. I hate weather that is changing all the time.


We had better get used to it, Ludmilla... 
Seasons will never be the same...


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> We had better get used to it, Ludmilla...
> Seasons will never be the same...



Same here. Normally, the rain start in June or July. This year, it starts in May. I hope the farmer folks can get their water. Last year was a disaster since it didn't rain right. But the construction folks will be in trouble quite a lot.


----------



## Tomsmom

It's a beautiful day today definitely tank and flip flop weather!


----------



## Murphy47

My philosophy in life


----------



## Ludmilla

It is sunny and warm around here, too. 

Bag porn...


Waiting for the train home.


----------



## Murphy47

Lovely! Perfect companion for today. Well, any day really.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Now we want a pic of the whole car, remainsilly!





Murphy47 said:


> We FER SURE need to see the rest of the car!!!!


Advert photo:
https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/simgad/5433168611647266688
Man's vehicle may be different color.
And has fewer lumberjacks/firewood/wooly hats.


Ludmilla said:


> It is sunny and warm around here, too.
> Bag porn...
> View attachment 3701437
> 
> Waiting for the train home.


 OMG!!! She's out again!
Has reality jumped loose from its boat slip, sailing into madness?
Very nice leather.
Also, birds on clothing? Love it.


----------



## remainsilly

Lesson from dog:
Always avoid the cooling shade.
And lay panting in full sun.
This is stupid. But essential.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3701541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson from dog:
> Always avoid the cooling shade.
> And lay panting in full sun.
> This is stupid. But essential.



Good to know!

Nice vehicle. 
Do you have secret fantasies of hubbie being lumberjack?[emoji41]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Good to know!
> 
> Nice vehicle.
> Do you have secret fantasies of hubbie being lumberjack?[emoji41]


Thanks.

Holy Mother of "this is an EX-parrot," no such fantasies.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3701541
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lesson from dog:
> Always avoid the cooling shade.
> And lay panting in full sun.
> This is stupid. But essential.





remainsilly said:


> Advert photo:
> https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/simgad/5433168611647266688
> Man's vehicle may be different color.
> And has fewer lumberjacks/firewood/wooly hats.
> 
> Wow!
> I love that car. It's just like the ones we see in American road trip movies...
> Congrats on your new vehicle, remainsilly.
> I imagine your lovely dog enjoying the ride...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Holy Mother of "this is an EX-parrot," no such fantasies.



My exact first thought was to post that clip


----------



## Murphy47

Morning Islanders! 
Summer has almost arrived here in the Middle. 
Shorts have come out. I will not put on long pants again until mid-September. 
eBay money burning a hole into pocket so off to the Coach sale I went. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here I am ready for errands. 
I found some flip flops on sale also so it's ON![emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji267][emoji482]
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3702396
View attachment 3702397


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I love that car. It's just like the ones we see in American road trip movies...
> Congrats on your new vehicle, remainsilly.
> I imagine your lovely dog enjoying the ride...


Hehehe--Man in my life will be thrilled to hear this.
Omg--buying dog-proof seatcover was ANOTHER epic drama moment. Involved lots of eye rolling from me. Directed at all the whiny boy noises.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> My exact first thought was to post that clip


If you currently are obsessing over Temple St. Clair jewelry--we just might be twins.


Murphy47 said:


> Morning Islanders!
> Summer has almost arrived here in the Middle.
> Shorts have come out. I will not put on long pants again until mid-September.
> eBay money burning a hole into pocket so off to the Coach sale I went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702394
> 
> Here I am ready for errands.
> I found some flip flops on sale also so it's ON![emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji267][emoji482]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702396
> View attachment 3702397


Great look, Murphy!
Love how orange cheers & creates glow.
And highlights new bag.
----
Summer must be near, because haircut appointment found me squealing, "SHORTER!"
(I repeatedly hacked at annoying bits, with nail scissors, throughout past month. Tragic.)
Stylist used clippers to "do the back like I do for old men." 
Yes!
Old men understand comfort.
I consider this a major victory.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> It is sunny and warm around here, too.
> 
> Bag porn...
> View attachment 3701437
> 
> Waiting for the train home.



Ah... how I wish I don't have to drive everywhere. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

I bought the seat cover once coz my dog was shedding so much it's everywhere and DH is allergic to dog hair. [emoji28] (How come after 5 years of owning a dog then suddenly you become allergic to it is something I will never understand. [emoji848]) I can only say it doesn't work. He found the way to go under it and just simply laid on the seat like always. Hubby simply skip my car after that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Morning Islanders!
> Summer has almost arrived here in the Middle.
> Shorts have come out. I will not put on long pants again until mid-September.
> eBay money burning a hole into pocket so off to the Coach sale I went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702394
> 
> Here I am ready for errands.
> I found some flip flops on sale also so it's ON![emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji267][emoji482]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702396
> View attachment 3702397


Looking Good !!


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I bought the seat cover once coz my dog was shedding so much it's everywhere and DH is allergic to dog hair. [emoji28] (How come after 5 years of owning a dog then suddenly you become allergic to it is something I will never understand. [emoji848]) I can only say it doesn't work. He found the way to go under it and just simply laid on the seat like always. Hubby simply skip my car after that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



If man is suddenly "mature" he may develop allergies he didn't have as a young man. 
I swear we should trade them in when they turn 40.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Advert photo:
> https://tpc.googlesyndication.com/simgad/5433168611647266688
> Man's vehicle may be different color.
> And has fewer lumberjacks/firewood/wooly hats.
> 
> OMG!!! She's out again!
> Has reality jumped loose from its boat slip, sailing into madness?
> Very nice leather.
> Also, birds on clothing? Love it.


Hahaha. Reality is back in sane waters again:




Murphy47 said:


> Morning Islanders!
> Summer has almost arrived here in the Middle.
> Shorts have come out. I will not put on long pants again until mid-September.
> eBay money burning a hole into pocket so off to the Coach sale I went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702394
> 
> Here I am ready for errands.
> I found some flip flops on sale also so it's ON![emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji267][emoji482]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702396
> View attachment 3702397


A very lovely outfit, Murphy. Such a happy orange and a great bag. 


remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--Man in my life will be thrilled to hear this.
> Omg--buying dog-proof seatcover was ANOTHER epic drama moment. Involved lots of eye rolling from me. Directed at all the whiny boy noises.
> 
> If you currently are obsessing over Temple St. Clair jewelry--we just might be twins.
> 
> Great look, Murphy!
> Love how orange cheers & creates glow.
> And highlights new bag.
> ----
> Summer must be near, because haircut appointment found me squealing, "SHORTER!"
> (I repeatedly hacked at annoying bits, with nail scissors, throughout past month. Tragic.)
> Stylist used clippers to "do the back like I do for old men."
> Yes!
> Old men understand comfort.
> I consider this a major victory.


Ooooh. Discussions with the hair stylist again? 


vink said:


> Ah... how I wish I don't have to drive everywhere. [emoji4]


Hmmmm. You do not want to do train rides in summer - believe me.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Reality is back in sane waters again:
> View attachment 3702619
> 
> 
> A very lovely outfit, Murphy. Such a happy orange and a great bag.
> 
> Ooooh. Discussions with the hair stylist again?
> 
> Hmmmm. You do not want to do train rides in summer - believe me.



Thanks! 
Love your shirt! 
Is that a Chloe bag? Looks amazing.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I bought the seat cover once coz my dog was shedding so much it's everywhere and DH is allergic to dog hair. [emoji28] (How come after 5 years of owning a dog then suddenly you become allergic to it is something I will never understand. [emoji848]) I can only say it doesn't work. He found the way to go under it and just simply laid on the seat like always. Hubby simply skip my car after that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


 


Murphy47 said:


> If man is suddenly "mature" he may develop allergies he didn't have as a young man.
> I swear we should trade them in when they turn 40.


Hehehe. Toy boys are trendy anyways.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Toy boys are trendy anyways.



So true. 
My hubbie is 10 years younger. 
This worked great til hit turned 42. 
Now he whines about all the little aches and pains. A woman just takes an aspirin and moves on.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> Love your shirt!
> Is that a Chloe bag? Looks amazing.


Thank you! Yes, my large Marcie is out and about. Sleeping at my sister today and that bag is perfect for an over night bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, my large Marcie is out and about. Sleeping at my sister today and that bag is perfect for an over night bag.



Love it! 
And so on trend. 
Beware the bag ninjas.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So true.
> My hubbie is 10 years younger.
> This worked great til hit turned 42.
> Now he whines about all the little aches and pains. A woman just takes an aspirin and moves on.


Most men whine - thought this has nothing to do with their age. 
Famous words of my mother: if men had to **** a brickstone everytime their wife gives birth, mankind would be extinct by now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love it!
> And so on trend.
> Beware the bag ninjas.


I will be very cautious. The bag ninjas won't have any luck.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

vink said:


> I bought the seat cover once coz my dog was shedding so much it's everywhere and DH is allergic to dog hair. [emoji28] (How come after 5 years of owning a dog then suddenly you become allergic to it is something I will never understand. [emoji848]) I can only say it doesn't work. He found the way to go under it and just simply laid on the seat like always. Hubby simply skip my car after that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


Here we go with some unsolicited advice but I'll risk it because this really actually worked: 

I know a person who was severely allergic to dogs and had been for many years. After drinking quite large doses of raw apple juice for a couple of weeks/a few months the allergy disappeared and never came back and it's been years. I saw this with my own eyes  The theory is that apple juice cleans the liver and by doing so the liver can function properly -> no allergy. A bit of a miracle to see this work but I've seen similar with coconut oil so I'm a believer. I know people who know nothing about your particular situation giving out unasked for remedies can be huge a*se pains but I just wanted to let you know about my experience when I read your post.

Please don't tell me that your hubby's been drinking liters of apple juice weekly for years to no avail


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe--Man in my life will be thrilled to hear this.
> Omg--buying dog-proof seatcover was ANOTHER epic drama moment. Involved lots of eye rolling from me. Directed at all the whiny boy noises.
> 
> If you currently are obsessing over Temple St. Clair jewelry--we just might be twins.
> 
> Great look, Murphy!
> Love how orange cheers & creates glow.
> And highlights new bag.
> ----
> Summer must be near, because haircut appointment found me squealing, "SHORTER!"
> (I repeatedly hacked at annoying bits, with nail scissors, throughout past month. Tragic.)
> Stylist used clippers to "do the back like I do for old men."
> Yes!
> Old men understand comfort.
> I consider this a major victory.


This is a huge honour to even be considered your twin, but until I carry extra ammo in my handbag I don't think I'll be worthy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Reality is back in sane waters again:
> View attachment 3702619
> 
> 
> A very lovely outfit, Murphy. Such a happy orange and a great bag.
> 
> Ooooh. Discussions with the hair stylist again?
> 
> Hmmmm. You do not want to do train rides in summer - believe me.



I love the Marcie such a nice looking bag and great color!


----------



## Tomsmom

I have exciting news, I have 2 job interviews next week, I was not expecting this at all !


----------



## Scully Piper

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I have 2 job interviews next week, I was not expecting this at all !


Congratulations and best of luck


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I have 2 job interviews next week, I was not expecting this at all !


That's great news


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> If man is suddenly "mature" he may develop allergies he didn't have as a young man.
> I swear we should trade them in when they turn 40.



Ha ha. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I wish! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Ha ha. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] I wish! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]



Somewhere along the line they go from from the cool guys we married to whiny old men. 
It's just wrong.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Reality is back in sane waters again:
> View attachment 3702619
> 
> 
> A very lovely outfit, Murphy. Such a happy orange and a great bag.
> 
> Ooooh. Discussions with the hair stylist again?
> 
> Hmmmm. You do not want to do train rides in summer - believe me.



Oh... yeah... when you mention that. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## vink

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Here we go with some unsolicited advice but I'll risk it because this really actually worked:
> 
> I know a person who was severely allergic to dogs and had been for many years. After drinking quite large doses of raw apple juice for a couple of weeks/a few months the allergy disappeared and never came back and it's been years. I saw this with my own eyes  The theory is that apple juice cleans the liver and by doing so the liver can function properly -> no allergy. A bit of a miracle to see this work but I've seen similar with coconut oil so I'm a believer. I know people who know nothing about your particular situation giving out unasked for remedies can be huge a*se pains but I just wanted to let you know about my experience when I read your post.
> 
> Please don't tell me that your hubby's been drinking liters of apple juice weekly for years to no avail



Thanks for the advice.  I'll try it. [emoji16] Drinking freshly squeezed apple juice isn't really a bad thing to do anyway. [emoji16]


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I have 2 job interviews next week, I was not expecting this at all !



Yay! I hope you get the best one!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Most men whine - thought this has nothing to do with their age.
> Famous words of my mother: if men had to **** a brickstone everytime their wife gives birth, mankind would be extinct by now.





Murphy47 said:


> Somewhere along the line they go from from the cool guys we married to whiny old men.
> It's just wrong.



Ha ha.. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Hubby is a natural whiner. [emoji28] And he's very hard to get rid of. I think I marry him for his persistence, which I lack somehow. [emoji28] 

The scary thing is DD is quite a whiner, too. Can it be in the blood? [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Ha ha.. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] Hubby is a natural whiner. [emoji28] And he's very hard to get rid of. I think I marry him for his persistence, which I lack somehow. [emoji28]
> 
> The scary thing is DD is quite a whiner, too. Can it be in the blood? [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]



When men decide you are THE ONE , they usually pester you slap to death until you say yes. 
I think your DD is at an age when whining is a "thing"? 
I refused to answer mine until they spoke properly. Stopped that problem really quick. 
Works sometimes on hubbie.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> When men decide you are THE ONE , they usually pester you slap to death until you say yes.
> I think your DD is at an age when whining is a "thing"?
> I refused to answer mine until they spoke properly. Stopped that problem really quick.
> Works sometimes on hubbie.



I like your idea. [emoji16] It really makes me grin big time. [emoji4] 
I don't know if this method will work with DD though. She can be whining and Very Persistence. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Morning Islanders!
> Summer has almost arrived here in the Middle.
> Shorts have come out. I will not put on long pants again until mid-September.
> eBay money burning a hole into pocket so off to the Coach sale I went.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702394
> 
> Here I am ready for errands.
> I found some flip flops on sale also so it's ON![emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji267][emoji482]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3702396
> View attachment 3702397


Great tote, Murphy!
You're on a roll! 
Ready for summer.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I have 2 job interviews next week, I was not expecting this at all !


Wonderful news, Tomsmom. 
We'll be all thinking about you next week!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love the Marcie such a nice looking bag and great color!


Thank you and I am soooooo happy that you are having two job interviews next week! Exciting news!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I bought the seat cover once coz my dog was shedding so much it's everywhere and DH is allergic to dog hair. [emoji28] (How come after 5 years of owning a dog then suddenly you become allergic to it is something I will never understand. [emoji848]) I can only say it doesn't work. He found the way to go under it and just simply laid on the seat like always. Hubby simply skip my car after that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


You can become allergic to something all of a sudden, vink.
Happened to a colleague. He became seriously ill when he was 45 years old, went to hospital in the middle of the night and blood tests revealed he was allergic to wheat flour.
He had to stop eating bread, sauces, pasta, pastries and so on..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You can become allergic to something all of a sudden, vink.
> Happened to a colleague. He became seriously ill when he was 45 years old, went to hospital in the middle of the night and blood tests revealed he was allergic to wheat flour.
> He had to stop eating bread, sauces, pasta, pastries and so on..


This is an awful allergy. I cannot live without pasta... nor bread...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is an awful allergy. I cannot live without pasta... nor bread...


Being allergic to .... leather would be unbearable too, Ludmilla....


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you for the interview well wishes you ladies are the best!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Being allergic to .... leather would be unbearable too, Ludmilla....


Ahhhhhhhh! Yes!


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> I bought the seat cover once coz my dog was shedding so much it's everywhere and DH is allergic to dog hair. [emoji28] (How come after 5 years of owning a dog then suddenly you become allergic to it is something I will never understand. [emoji848]) I can only say it doesn't work. He found the way to go under it and just simply laid on the seat like always. Hubby simply skip my car after that. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


I live in hope of miracles.
Though seat cover, in my own vehicle, has torn hole--from jumping dog nails.
Dogs are worth more than cars, imo.


Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Reality is back in sane waters again:
> View attachment 3702619
> 
> Ooooh. Discussions with the hair stylist again?
> 
> Hmmmm. You do not want to do train rides in summer - believe me.


Beautiful marcie.

Yes. Blurted out, to stylist, "I don't want old person hair. Lose that stupid puffy crap in back. And neck tickly bits." 
Then added, "Think bedhead college kid, lacking concern."
We may or may not have nailed look.
But no neck ticklies!

Omg--remembering London & a Tube breakdown. Crammed against other travellers, in sweltering heat.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is a huge honour to even be considered your twin, but until I carry extra ammo in my handbag I don't think I'll be worthy.


Thanks
Unfortunately, wandering around inside my brain requires big thumping stick & a packed lunch.


Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I have 2 job interviews next week, I was not expecting this at all !


Oh, wonderful news!
Best luck!


Murphy47 said:


> Somewhere along the line they go from from the cool guys we married to whiny old men.
> It's just wrong.


(mine just gave me a box of handmade chocolates from Berlin)
Were some translation issues, for flavors.
So Man ate through samples, as nice shop owner created assortment.
Announcing, "Oh yes. Add that one."



Mariapia said:


> You can become allergic to something all of a sudden, vink.
> Happened to a colleague. He became seriously ill when he was 45 years old, went to hospital in the middle of the night and blood tests revealed he was allergic to wheat flour.
> He had to stop eating bread, sauces, pasta, pastries and so on..


An acquaintance developed gluten allergy during pregnancy.
Allergy remained, after childbirth.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I live in hope of miracles.
> Though seat cover, in my own vehicle, has torn hole--from jumping dog nails.
> Dogs are worth more than cars, imo.
> 
> Beautiful marcie.
> 
> Yes. Blurted out, to stylist, "I don't want old person hair. Lose that stupid puffy crap in back. And neck tickly bits."
> Then added, "Think bedhead college kid, lacking concern."
> We may or may not have nailed look.
> But no neck ticklies!
> 
> Omg--remembering London & a Tube breakdown. Crammed against other travellers, in sweltering heat.
> 
> Thanks
> Unfortunately, wandering around inside my brain requires big thumping stick & a packed lunch.
> 
> Oh, wonderful news!
> Best luck!
> 
> (mine just gave me a box of handmade chocolates from Berlin)
> Were some translation issues, for flavors.
> So Man ate through samples, as nice shop owner created assortment.
> Announcing, "Oh yes. Add that one."
> 
> 
> An acquaintance developed gluten allergy during pregnancy.
> Allergy remained, after childbirth.


Lots of gluten free products in the supermarkets....
New gluten free bakery and pastry shops in the big cities.
Harvard and Columbia  studied 110000 subjects and published the results in the British Medical Journal.
The results show that gluten free diet increases the number of heart attacks..
Another study on 200000 people shows that gluten free diet increases the diabetes type 2 risk...
Very very few people are allergic to gluten and only those ones must forget about gluten.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Lots of gluten free products in the supermarkets....
> New gluten free bakery and pastry shops in the big cities.
> Harvard and Columbia  studied 110000 subjects and published the results in the British Medical Journal.
> The results show that gluten free diet increases the number of heart attacks..
> Another study on 200000 people shows that gluten free diet increases the diabetes type 2 risk...
> Very very few people are allergic to gluten and only those ones must forget about gluten.



There are so many studies, you can usually find one for AND against whatever point you want to make. 
My rule of thumb is, if it makes your tummy hurt when you eat it, stop eating it.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> There are so many studies, you can usually find one for AND against whatever point you want to make.
> My rule of thumb is, if it makes your tummy hurt when you eat it, stop eating it.


I totally agree, Murphy...
My mother and grandmother used to say " A little of everything" is the way to go.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Murphy...
> My mother and grandmother used to say " A little of everything" is the way to go.



Mine too!
Very practical ladies. 
Rain here today. So much for nice summer weather. Bummer. 
Not sure what to do with my day. Youngest DD finished with school. Much happiness. 
Soon it will be time to start buying things for college.


----------



## remainsilly

Whurlitzer bag frames home plate action.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag love, all

Bought whurlitzer bag new in February:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-779#post-31055731"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
Already, a foot fell off. Just gone.
With occasional use.


Waiting to hear what baseballism plans to do.
Irritating.
Have ballgames, etc. to attend.

Switched to vintage glove leather tote tonight. For victory fireworks!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag love, all
> 
> Bought whurlitzer bag new in February:
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> Already, a foot fell off. Just gone.
> With occasional use.
> View attachment 3705424
> 
> Waiting to hear what baseballism plans to do.
> Irritating.
> Have ballgames, etc. to attend.
> 
> Switched to vintage glove leather tote tonight. For victory fireworks!
> View attachment 3705425


Oh no, this is a bummer. Hope they are going to help you. 
Glove leather tote is awesome! There was a victory?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag love, all
> 
> Bought whurlitzer bag new in February:
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> Already, a foot fell off. Just gone.
> With occasional use.
> View attachment 3705424
> 
> Waiting to hear what baseballism plans to do.
> Irritating.
> Have ballgames, etc. to attend.
> 
> Switched to vintage glove leather tote tonight. For victory fireworks!
> View attachment 3705425


Can't the brand send you another foot, remainsilly?


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> You can become allergic to something all of a sudden, vink.
> Happened to a colleague. He became seriously ill when he was 45 years old, went to hospital in the middle of the night and blood tests revealed he was allergic to wheat flour.
> He had to stop eating bread, sauces, pasta, pastries and so on..



Wow! That's a bad one to have. Especially after you may have learned to love the taste of the stuff. [emoji29] 

Hubby likes dogs. He still pesters me to get a lab. I don't think I can handle lab though. Corgi is fine for me. Not too big, not too small, and just the right lovely of energy. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> I live in hope of miracles.
> Though seat cover, in my own vehicle, has torn hole--from jumping dog nails.
> Dogs are worth more than cars, imo.
> 
> Beautiful marcie.
> 
> Yes. Blurted out, to stylist, "I don't want old person hair. Lose that stupid puffy crap in back. And neck tickly bits."
> Then added, "Think bedhead college kid, lacking concern."
> We may or may not have nailed look.
> But no neck ticklies!
> 
> Omg--remembering London & a Tube breakdown. Crammed against other travellers, in sweltering heat.
> 
> Thanks
> Unfortunately, wandering around inside my brain requires big thumping stick & a packed lunch.
> 
> Oh, wonderful news!
> Best luck!
> 
> (mine just gave me a box of handmade chocolates from Berlin)
> Were some translation issues, for flavors.
> So Man ate through samples, as nice shop owner created assortment.
> Announcing, "Oh yes. Add that one."
> 
> 
> An acquaintance developed gluten allergy during pregnancy.
> Allergy remained, after childbirth.



Agree. Dogs worth more than any cars. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag love, all
> 
> Bought whurlitzer bag new in February:
> [URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-779#post-31055731"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
> Already, a foot fell off. Just gone.
> With occasional use.
> View attachment 3705424
> 
> Waiting to hear what baseballism plans to do.
> Irritating.
> Have ballgames, etc. to attend.
> 
> Switched to vintage glove leather tote tonight. For victory fireworks!
> View attachment 3705425



Sorry about the losing foot. [emoji29] I hope you won't get bothered by it that much. [emoji29]


----------



## vink

Junior geologist camp this weekend. 

Fulled of fault lines, 




Calcite, 




Nautiloids, 




View attachment 3705514


And bats. 




DD got her souvenir of black spinel  during a visit the the old gemstone mine after climbing for about an hour on pikes  of discarded rocks from the mine. 







I got my left foot sprained during a cave visit. Now wonder if I can make it to the seashell camp next week since we have to walk along the shoreline for 3 days. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Wow! That's a bad one to have. Especially after you may have learned to love the taste of the stuff. [emoji29]
> 
> Hubby likes dogs. He still pesters me to get a lab. I don't think I can handle lab though. Corgi is fine for me. Not too big, not too small, and just the right lovely of energy. [emoji28]


A lab needs a lot of exercise...  Corgis are lovely too .


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Junior geologist camp this weekend.
> 
> Fulled of fault lines,
> 
> View attachment 3705507
> 
> 
> Calcite,
> 
> View attachment 3705508
> 
> 
> Nautiloids,
> 
> View attachment 3705509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705514
> 
> 
> And bats.
> 
> View attachment 3705510
> 
> 
> DD got her souvenir of black spinel  during a visit the the old gemstone mine after climbing for about an hour on pikes  of discarded rocks from the mine.
> 
> View attachment 3705512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705513
> 
> 
> I got my left foot sprained during a cave visit. Now wonder if I can make it to the seashell camp next week since we have to walk along the shoreline for 3 days. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Lovely photos, vink! 
But..   if I were you, I would skip the seashell camp next week. 
I once had a sprained foot, didn't want to listen to people telling me to have a rest and it took me 4 or 5 weeks to be able to walk normally.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Lovely photos, vink!
> But..   if I were you, I would skip the seashell camp next week.
> I once had a sprained foot, didn't want to listen to people telling me to have a rest and it took me 4 or 5 weeks to be able to walk normally.



Ah... you said my mind. I worry that I may have to skip this seashell camp. I have plan for a long trip next month and I'll need to be able to walk 100% on that one. The problem is this darn camp is very hard to get in. Yeah... but there'll always be next camp. [emoji20]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Ah... you said my mind. I worry that I may have to skip this seashell camp. I have plan for a long trip next month and I'll need to be able to walk 100% on that one. The problem is this darn camp is very hard to get in. Yeah... but there'll always be next camp. [emoji20]


A sprained foot is something which mustn't be taken lightly, I learnt it the hard way...
Better to have a rest and fully recover for your long trip next month..


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

vink said:


> Junior geologist camp this weekend.
> 
> Fulled of fault lines,
> 
> View attachment 3705507
> 
> 
> Calcite,
> 
> View attachment 3705508
> 
> 
> Nautiloids,
> 
> View attachment 3705509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705514
> 
> 
> And bats.
> 
> View attachment 3705510
> 
> 
> DD got her souvenir of black spinel  during a visit the the old gemstone mine after climbing for about an hour on pikes  of discarded rocks from the mine.
> 
> View attachment 3705512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705513
> 
> 
> I got my left foot sprained during a cave visit. Now wonder if I can make it to the seashell camp next week since we have to walk along the shoreline for 3 days. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Amazing pictures, what an interesting excursion! I'm sorry about your foot though, hope it heals fast


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> A lab needs a lot of exercise...  Corgis are lovely too .



Folks have always had labs. Too much work for me. 
Had a corgi mix for 15 years. Excellent dog.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Junior geologist camp this weekend.
> 
> Fulled of fault lines,
> 
> View attachment 3705507
> 
> 
> Calcite,
> 
> View attachment 3705508
> 
> 
> Nautiloids,
> 
> View attachment 3705509
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705514
> 
> 
> And bats.
> 
> View attachment 3705510
> 
> 
> DD got her souvenir of black spinel  during a visit the the old gemstone mine after climbing for about an hour on pikes  of discarded rocks from the mine.
> 
> View attachment 3705512
> 
> 
> View attachment 3705513
> 
> 
> I got my left foot sprained during a cave visit. Now wonder if I can make it to the seashell camp next week since we have to walk along the shoreline for 3 days. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


What a cool adventure.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Ah... you said my mind. I worry that I may have to skip this seashell camp. I have plan for a long trip next month and I'll need to be able to walk 100% on that one. The problem is this darn camp is very hard to get in. Yeah... but there'll always be next camp. [emoji20]


I agree with Mariapia. Try to rest your foot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Corgis are cool. 
Does not the Queen have corgis?


Murphy47 said:


> Folks have always had labs. Too much work for me.
> Had a corgi mix for 15 years. Excellent dog.


----------



## Ludmilla

Our local firefighters are celebrating a huge anniversary this weekend. I was running around with Mini Marcie.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Corgis are cool.
> Does not the Queen have corgis?



She does.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Our local firefighters are celebrating a huge anniversary this weekend. I was running around with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 3705697



We do love firefighters.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> She does.


Royal dogs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> We do love firefighters.


Oh yes! There was a huge parade with 115 different firefighter groups this afternoon. In uniforms.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes! There was a huge parade with 115 different firefighter groups this afternoon. In uniforms.



Sorry to have missed that one. 
No matter what country, have never seen ugly firefighter.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to have missed that one.
> No matter what country, have never seen ugly firefighter.


Ah well, there were one or two not so active members around who carried around a huge belly.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ah well, there were one or two not so active members around who carried around a huge belly.



That can happen. Bet those are the cooks for the fire house


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no, this is a bummer. Hope they are going to help you.
> Glove leather tote is awesome! There was a victory?





Mariapia said:


> Can't the brand send you another foot, remainsilly?





vink said:


> Sorry about the losing foot. [emoji29] I hope you won't get bothered by it that much. [emoji29]


Thanks, all.
Baseballism will send a new whurlitzer bag. And apologized.

Oh yes, Ludmilla. We WON baseball game!!!


vink said:


> And bats.


Beautiful monk in saffron robes, 1st photo.
These bats are large. And gorgeous.

An amazing adventure! Thanks for sharing.


Mariapia said:


> Lovely photos, vink!
> But..   if I were you, I would skip the seashell camp next week.
> I once had a sprained foot, didn't want to listen to people telling me to have a rest and it took me 4 or 5 weeks to be able to walk normally.


I once "walked funny," after an injury.
Hoped was sprain.
Turned out to be fractured hip.
Took 6 months for walking to be normal again.
Yuck. No fun.


Ludmilla said:


> Our local firefighters are celebrating a huge anniversary this weekend. I was running around with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 3705697


Hmm
Which is nicer to see?
Lovely suede mini marcie, or firefighters?
Tough choice.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ah well, there were one or two not so active members around who carried around a huge belly.


Not that many... considering the huge number...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That can happen. Bet those are the cooks for the fire house


Hehehe. I guess they just had more beer than the others. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks, all.
> Baseballism will send a new whurlitzer bag. And apologized.
> 
> Oh yes, Ludmilla. We WON baseball game!!!
> 
> Beautiful monk in saffron robes, 1st photo.
> These bats are large. And gorgeous.
> 
> An amazing adventure! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I once "walked funny," after an injury.
> Hoped was sprain.
> Turned out to be fractured hip.
> Took 6 months for walking to be normal again.
> Yuck.No fun.
> Which is nicer to see?
> Lovely suede mini marcie, or firefighters?
> Tough choice.


yay on winning baseball game and getting a new bag. 



Mariapia said:


> Not that many... considering the huge number...


Hihi.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> A sprained foot is something which mustn't be taken lightly, I learnt it the hard way...
> Better to have a rest and fully recover for your long trip next month..



Yes. Just back from the doctor. He said I need at least 10 days for recovery. DD will have to skip this camp. Well, but otherwise, I'm sure I can't survive the June trip.


----------



## vink

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Amazing pictures, what an interesting excursion! I'm sorry about your foot though, hope it heals fast



Thanks! [emoji4] 




Murphy47 said:


> Folks have always had labs. Too much work for me.
> Had a corgi mix for 15 years. Excellent dog.



My old dog is corgi, too. [emoji4] Actually, my criteria isn't that much. Not too big, not too small, good looking, low maintenance, and smart. [emoji16] Shallow, I know. [emoji4] 




Ludmilla said:


> What a cool adventure.



Thanks! [emoji4] 



Ludmilla said:


> I agree with Mariapia. Try to rest your foot.



I will. I have a trip next month. A long one which I have to be on foot whole day everyday. I need my feet to be 100% ready. [emoji17] 




Ludmilla said:


> Corgis are cool.
> Does not the Queen have corgis?



I think she does.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, all.
> Baseballism will send a new whurlitzer bag. And apologized.
> 
> Oh yes, Ludmilla. We WON baseball game!!!
> 
> Beautiful monk in saffron robes, 1st photo.
> These bats are large. And gorgeous.
> 
> An amazing adventure! Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I once "walked funny," after an injury.
> Hoped was sprain.
> Turned out to be fractured hip.
> Took 6 months for walking to be normal again.
> Yuck. No fun.
> 
> Hmm
> Which is nicer to see?
> Lovely suede mini marcie, or firefighters?
> Tough choice.



Oh! I hope it's ok by now! You're all alright, right?


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Oh! I hope it's ok by now! You're all alright, right?


Oh, yes.
Thanks
Was several years ago. Healed fine.
And returned to my usual stupidity, trying to break something else.

Glad your healing will be much faster.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Actually, my criteria isn't that much. Not too big, not too small, good looking, low maintenance, and smart. Shallow, I know.


 I apply the same criteria on men. 

Sorry, that you have to skip your next trip. But, you will be ok for the bigger one and this is great news.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Our local firefighters are celebrating a huge anniversary this weekend. I was running around with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 3705697



Hey Luds hope you are well? I stumbled across your pic by accident and so glad you are loving it still

Mine took an unintentional  dip in the pool whilst on hols last week, fortunately I rinsed it immediately and no lasting damage from the chlorine or water  - so glad as it really is my go to bag for shopping and quick trips 

I don't think yours would have survived, it's amazing and love the colour and texture


----------



## Mariapia

A sunny week ahead according to the weather forecast.
This morning I chose to take out one of my Longchamp neo bags...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3706463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunny week ahead according to the weather forecast.
> This morning I chose to take out one of my Longchamp neo bags...


Such a cheery bag!


----------



## vink

Thanks for the well wishes. [emoji4] 

I decided to skip the seashell camp and so fortunate that the camp refund me the money. They have a no refund policy, actually. But since this camp is very hot, they find the replacement for me within 5 minutes. I'm a bit sad to have to back out, but I know if I go, I can't walk well in my trip next month.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. [emoji4]
> 
> I decided to skip the seashell camp and so fortunate that the camp refund me the money. They have a no refund policy, actually. But since this camp is very hot, they find the replacement for me within 5 minutes. I'm a bit sad to have to back out, but I know if I go, I can't walk well in my trip next month.


Wise decision, vink!


----------



## remainsilly

Louliu71 said:


> Hey Luds hope you are well? I stumbled across your pic by accident and so glad you are loving it still.
> Mine took an unintentional  dip in the pool whilst on hols last week, fortunately I rinsed it immediately and no lasting damage from the chlorine or water  - so glad as it really is my go to bag for shopping and quick trips
> 
> I don't think yours would have survived, it's amazing and love the colour and texture


Hi, Louliu71!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3706463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunny week ahead according to the weather forecast.
> This morning I chose to take out one of my Longchamp neo bags...


Wonderful.
Always reminds me of a circus. Or carnival.
Energetic, happy bag!


vink said:


> Thanks for the well wishes. [emoji4]
> 
> I decided to skip the seashell camp and so fortunate that the camp refund me the money. They have a no refund policy, actually. But since this camp is very hot, they find the replacement for me within 5 minutes. I'm a bit sad to have to back out, but I know if I go, I can't walk well in my trip next month.


Life rarely works out, so we can do *everything* wanted.
Disappointing.

Life forced missing baseball game last night.
So gave tickets to a father & son, wanting to attend.
My disappointment became their joy.
All good.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3706463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A sunny week ahead according to the weather forecast.
> This morning I chose to take out one of my Longchamp neo bags...


Love this happy bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Hey Luds hope you are well? I stumbled across your pic by accident and so glad you are loving it still
> 
> Mine took an unintentional  dip in the pool whilst on hols last week, fortunately I rinsed it immediately and no lasting damage from the chlorine or water  - so glad as it really is my go to bag for shopping and quick trips
> 
> I don't think yours would have survived, it's amazing and love the colour and texture


Hi Lou, yes I am doing fine, thank you. 
Your Marcie dropped into a pool?  OMG! I am happy that your bag survived... Hehehe, mine would look like a mess for sure. 
Hope you had a lovely holiday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Using Flo again.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3706608
> 
> Using Flo again.


Magazine photo, to her right, also screams with joy.
About seeing lovely flo again.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3706608
> 
> Using Flo again.



So pretty! [emoji7]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Wise decision, vink!



I hope. [emoji4] 




remainsilly said:


> Hi, Louliu71!
> 
> Wonderful.
> Always reminds me of a circus. Or carnival.
> Energetic, happy bag!
> 
> Life rarely works out, so we can do *everything* wanted.
> Disappointing.
> 
> Life forced missing baseball game last night.
> So gave tickets to a father & son, wanting to attend.
> My disappointment became their joy.
> All good.



Yeah... sometimes, I wish I could have it all. Not this time. [emoji17]


----------



## Louliu71

remainsilly said:


> Hi, Louliu71!
> 
> Wonderful.
> Always reminds me of a circus. Or carnival.
> Energetic, happy bag!
> 
> Life rarely works out, so we can do *everything* wanted.
> Disappointing.
> 
> Life forced missing baseball game last night.
> So gave tickets to a father & son, wanting to attend.
> My disappointment became their joy.
> All good.





Ludmilla said:


> Hi Lou, yes I am doing fine, thank you.
> Your Marcie dropped into a pool?  OMG! I am happy that your bag survived... Hehehe, mine would look like a mess for sure.
> Hope you had a lovely holiday.



Hey RS.... hope you are well and that includes M dog!

Hi Luds, lost my footing in a broken tile, good job it wasn't the shallow end as think I would have broken a bone - fab holiday apart that thanks for asking 

[emoji8][emoji253]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Magazine photo, to her right, also screams with joy.
> About seeing lovely flo again.


Haha. Yes, you are right. Did not notice the magazine until you mentioned it. 


vink said:


> So pretty! [emoji7]


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Hey RS.... hope you are well and that includes M dog!
> 
> Hi Luds, lost my footing in a broken tile, good job it wasn't the shallow end as think I would have broken a bone - fab holiday apart that thanks for asking
> 
> [emoji8][emoji253]


Oh wow, I am glad that you are ok. Sounds like you and Marcie survived quite an accident. 
Hope to see you around again, soon.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow, I am glad that you are ok. Sounds like you and Marcie survived quite an accident.
> Hope to see you around again, soon.



I had a break from TPF as crazy mad busy and too many pretty things on here distracting me, and with all of my Xmas sales purchases sitting unused, I needed a break [emoji15] I have missed the lovely people (you and RS included) Not much happening on the M thread at the mo though


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> I had a break from TPF as crazy mad busy and too many pretty things on here distracting me, and with all of my Xmas sales purchases sitting unused, I needed a break [emoji15] I have missed the lovely people (you and RS included) Not much happening on the M thread at the mo though


Hehehehe. I understand. Tpf fuels our wants a lot. 
I noticed that you went missing for a while and I am glad that you are back.  The M subforum is slow, but admittedly, nothing is tempting me at the moment...
Hope everyone you know is ok - such dreadful news from our lovely UK neighbours.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. I understand. Tpf fuels our wants a lot.
> I noticed that you went missing for a while and I am glad that you are back.  The M subforum is slow, but admittedly, nothing is tempting me at the moment...
> Hope everyone you know is ok - such dreadful news from our lovely UK neighbours.


I heard about what happened in Manchester in the middle of the night. 
I had left the radio on as usual.
I hope our UK friends here are safe.


----------



## remainsilly

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...anchester-arena-attack-ariana-grande.amp.html
Just saw news.
Insane. And insanely sad.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...anchester-arena-attack-ariana-grande.amp.html
> Just saw news.
> Insane. And insanely sad.


So so sad !!


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. I understand. Tpf fuels our wants a lot.
> I noticed that you went missing for a while and I am glad that you are back.  The M subforum is slow, but admittedly, nothing is tempting me at the moment...
> Hope everyone you know is ok - such dreadful news from our lovely UK neighbours.





Mariapia said:


> I heard about what happened in Manchester in the middle of the night.
> I had left the radio on as usual.
> I hope our UK friends here are safe.





remainsilly said:


> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile...anchester-arena-attack-ariana-grande.amp.html
> Just saw news.
> Insane. And insanely sad.





Tomsmom said:


> So so sad !!




It's atrocious, scum of the earth to do something like this and to knowingly target babies, youngest was 8! 

It was very strange on the commute to work today, surprisingly no extra police presence and I come through one of londons busiest stations both overground and tube. I was very conscious walking through the shopping centre at lunch, very strange but everyone was going about their business as usual 

I guess nowhere is safe right now 

Xx


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Louliu71 said:


> It's atrocious, scum of the earth to do something like this and to knowingly target babies, youngest was 8!
> 
> It was very strange on the commute to work today, surprisingly no extra police presence and I come through one of londons busiest stations both overground and tube. I was very conscious walking through the shopping centre at lunch, very strange but everyone was going about their business as usual
> 
> I guess nowhere is safe right now
> 
> Xx


For cases like these there should perhaps be an agree button rather than a like button.


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> It's atrocious, scum of the earth to do something like this and to knowingly target babies, youngest was 8!
> 
> It was very strange on the commute to work today, surprisingly no extra police presence and I come through one of londons busiest stations both overground and tube. I was very conscious walking through the shopping centre at lunch, very strange but everyone was going about their business as usual
> 
> I guess nowhere is safe right now
> 
> Xx





Louliu71 said:


> It's atrocious, scum of the earth to do something like this and to knowingly target babies, youngest was 8!
> 
> It was very strange on the commute to work today, surprisingly no extra police presence and I come through one of londons busiest stations both overground and tube. I was very conscious walking through the shopping centre at lunch, very strange but everyone was going about their business as usual
> 
> I guess nowhere is safe right now
> 
> Xx


Save travels, Lou. I hope you do not need to commute every day.


----------



## Mariapia

Louliu71 said:


> It's atrocious, scum of the earth to do something like this and to knowingly target babies, youngest was 8!
> 
> It was very strange on the commute to work today, surprisingly no extra police presence and I come through one of londons busiest stations both overground and tube. I was very conscious walking through the shopping centre at lunch, very strange but everyone was going about their business as usual
> 
> I guess nowhere is safe right now
> 
> Xx


I know, Louliu... I used to take the Metro and the train when Paris was hit in the past.
We didn't have choice. We couldn't help looking under the seats or at people carrying luggage or backpacks.
We avoided malls and department stores for a while and then we understood that we had to carry on with our lives while being careful in public places.
We have to trust our police. They are working day and night to protect us.
In France we are used to seeing the military patrolling our city streets.
Going to football games or concerts is a little more complicated as we have to arrive early and open our bags before entering the stadium or the concert hall but no one complains.
We adjust to all security measures and just hope for the best.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I know, Louliu... I used to take the Metro and the train when Paris was hit in the past.
> We didn't have choice. We couldn't help looking under the seats or at people carrying luggage or backpacks.
> We avoided malls and department stores for a while and then we understood that we had to carry on with our lives while being careful in public places.
> We have to trust our police. They are working day and night to protect us.
> In France we are used to seeing the military patrolling our city streets.
> Going to football games or concerts is a little more complicated as we have to arrive early and open our bags before entering the stadium or the concert hall but no one complains.
> We adjust to all security measures and just hope for the best.



Security measures are the same here. Most any public venue has security lines with bag search and pat down. 
Don't mind, except I am the person that always gets pulled for a random check. I guess to avoid appearance of profiling as you can see from my selfies I look like a suburban soccer mom. 
My heart goes out to all those parents.


----------



## remainsilly

Imo, nowhere is safe completely.
Lunatics tend to wander about.
So can pop-up most places.
And do most anything.

Either we live terrified. Or we live free.
But aware.
And hope for the best.

A flying baseball bat tried to kill me at recent game.
When batter's grip slipped.
Just never know.
But am thankful for safety nets.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Imo, nowhere is safe completely.
> Lunatics tend to wander about.
> So can pop-up most places.
> And do most anything.
> 
> Either we live terrified. Or we live free.
> But aware.
> And hope for the best.
> 
> A flying baseball bat tried to kill me at recent game.
> When batter's grip slipped.
> Just never know.
> But am thankful for safety nets.
> View attachment 3708563



Man! Safety nets important. 
Farm team or one of the kids?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Man! Safety nets important.
> Farm team or one of the kids?


Professional league.
In a wtf moment.


----------



## Louliu71

Ludmilla said:


> Save travels, Lou. I hope you do not need to commute every day.



Thansk Hun, I worked from home today, but in the office tomorrow. I just sold an item on eBay this evening and explained to the buyer that I would post on Friday as working from home again and due to the heightened security alert, I didn't want to lug a box parcel into central London......can you believe the buyer demanding I pay extra for Saturday delivery. I explained the her she had paid for next working day delivery and my listing stated I would post within 2 working days. Some people are so unreasonable!



Mariapia said:


> I know, Louliu... I used to take the Metro and the train when Paris was hit in the past.
> We didn't have choice. We couldn't help looking under the seats or at people carrying luggage or backpacks.
> We avoided malls and department stores for a while and then we understood that we had to carry on with our lives while being careful in public places.
> We have to trust our police. They are working day and night to protect us.
> In France we are used to seeing the military patrolling our city streets.
> Going to football games or concerts is a little more complicated as we have to arrive early and open our bags before entering the stadium or the concert hall but no one complains.
> We adjust to all security measures and just hope for the best.



Yes I am worried as my family are avid football fans, they are at Wembley this weekend for the FA Cup final 



Murphy47 said:


> Security measures are the same here. Most any public venue has security lines with bag search and pat down.
> Don't mind, except I am the person that always gets pulled for a random check. I guess to avoid appearance of profiling as you can see from my selfies I look like a suburban soccer mom.
> My heart goes out to all those parents.



I know, plus the husbands and children too as many were waiting for their children to exit the event 



remainsilly said:


> Imo, nowhere is safe completely.
> Lunatics tend to wander about.
> So can pop-up most places.
> And do most anything.
> 
> Either we live terrified. Or we live free.
> But aware.
> And hope for the best.
> 
> A flying baseball bat tried to kill me at recent game.
> When batter's grip slipped.
> Just never know.
> But am thankful for safety nets.
> View attachment 3708563



Agree, glad you survived the flying bag


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi everyone, I mentioned previously that I had a job interview this week well I got the job!!  I'm a nurse so I'll be working in a school for children with special needs starting in September.  I'm so excited!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone, I mentioned previously that I had a job interview this week well I got the job!!  I'm a nurse so I'll be working in a school for children with special needs starting in September.  I'm so excited!



Awesome!Glad to hear this!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome!Glad to hear this!


Thank you !!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone, I mentioned previously that I had a job interview this week well I got the job!!  I'm a nurse so I'll be working in a school for children with special needs starting in September.  I'm so excited!



Congrats!
Very rewarding to work with such children.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone, I mentioned previously that I had a job interview this week well I got the job!!  I'm a nurse so I'll be working in a school for children with special needs starting in September.  I'm so excited!



Yay! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Louliu71 said:


> Thansk Hun, I worked from home today, but in the office tomorrow. I just sold an item on eBay this evening and explained to the buyer that I would post on Friday as working from home again and due to the heightened security alert, I didn't want to lug a box parcel into central London......can you believe the buyer demanding I pay extra for Saturday delivery. I explained the her she had paid for next working day delivery and my listing stated I would post within 2 working days. Some people are so unreasonable!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I am worried as my family are avid football fans, they are at Wembley this weekend for the FA Cup final
> 
> 
> 
> I know, plus the husbands and children too as many were waiting for their children to exit the event
> 
> 
> 
> Agree, glad you survived the flying bag


Some people are just thinking about themselves. Hope there won't be more troubles with this buyer. 
I am going to keep your football fans in mind this weekend so they return safe and sound at home. 


Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone, I mentioned previously that I had a job interview this week well I got the job!!  I'm a nurse so I'll be working in a school for children with special needs starting in September.  I'm so excited!


Yay! Excellent news!


----------



## Ludmilla

We are having a holiday today and I won't be working tomorrow. So, I am going to visit a friend tonight to watch the final Sherlock season. Finally. It is still not released in German, so we have to watch in English on amazon prime. There will be Bulmers and salt&vinegar chips and other nice English snacks. Yay!
Now, the most important question: what bag should I take with me?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone, I mentioned previously that I had a job interview this week well I got the job!!  I'm a nurse so I'll be working in a school for children with special needs starting in September.  I'm so excited!


Congratulations Tomsmom!
You will love working with kids.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We are having a holiday today and I won't be working tomorrow. So, I am going to visit a friend tonight to watch the final Sherlock season. Finally. It is still not released in German, so we have to watch in English on amazon prime. There will be Bulmers and salt&vinegar chips and other nice English snacks. Yay!
> Now, the most important question: what bag should I take with me?


You have so many beauties that it will be difficult to make a choice, Ludmilla....
Keep us posted!
And enjoy your long weekend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> We are having a holiday today and I won't be working tomorrow. So, I am going to visit a friend tonight to watch the final Sherlock season. Finally. It is still not released in German, so we have to watch in English on amazon prime. There will be Bulmers and salt&vinegar chips and other nice English snacks. Yay!
> Now, the most important question: what bag should I take with me?



Thank you all so much !!

Ludmilla hmmmmm what bag?  The eternal question lol!  Maybe flo?


----------



## Ludmilla

Marcie won.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3709450
> 
> Marcie won.


Nice choice!!


----------



## Ludmilla

More bag porn - we are stranded in the middle of nowhere as I managed to get a train too early.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3709501
> 
> More bag porn - we are stranded in the middle of nowhere as I managed to get a train too early.



Glad to see you have beautiful company. 
Will there be a train anytime soon?


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad to see you have beautiful company.
> Will there be a train anytime soon?


My friend should fetch me soon.... I hope.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3709502



Looks very rustic. Just like the middle of nowhere here. 
How does one get out of there?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My friend should fetch me soon.... I hope.



This is good. 
Glad it's not raining. 
I am always over or under shooting the exit ramps when I drive to new places. It's just a thing with me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Looks very rustic. Just like the middle of nowhere here.
> How does one get out of there?


Hehehe. She lives there... I fear there is no way out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This is good.
> Glad it's not raining.
> I am always over or under shooting the exit ramps when I drive to new places. It's just a thing with me.


I do the same - friend told me to be here in a minute.... Hmmmm....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I do the same - friend told me to be here in a minute.... Hmmmm....



Glad she's on her way! 
What an adventure for you and Marcie.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3709501
> 
> More bag porn - we are stranded in the middle of nowhere as I managed to get a train too early.


I hope your friend arrives quickly, beautiful shot of Marcie!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> So, I am going to visit a friend tonight to watch the final Sherlock season. Finally.



This scene = hilarious!
http://thats-normal.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Sherlock-Season-4-Sherlock-with-dog.jpg
Enjoy!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3709502


Quite a lovely middle of nowhere.
To be enjoying with lovely marcie.


----------



## Mariapia

No more pics from Ludmilla..   which means her friend has finally arrived.
She must be watching TV and eating popcorn right now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No more pics from Ludmilla..   which means her friend has finally arrived.
> She must be watching TV and eating popcorn right now.


Yes, she arrived shortly after I have posted that pic.  thank God.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This scene = hilarious!
> http://thats-normal.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/07/Sherlock-Season-4-Sherlock-with-dog.jpg
> Enjoy!
> 
> Quite a lovely middle of nowhere.
> To be enjoying with lovely marcie.


Hehehe. Yes, that scene was hilarious. But honestly, I did not like the new season at all.  Too much crazyness for my liking. Esp. during the last episode.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, she arrived shortly after I have posted that pic.  thank God.


I once got stuck in the middle of nowhere too. A colleague had offered to give me a lift. She missed the exit.... on the motorway... and dropped me a few hundred meters later on the emergency road.. 
I had to cross several lanes, then a deserted field before seeing civilization and asking my way to a railway station.. 
One of the most frightening moments in my life.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I once got stuck in the middle of nowhere too. A colleague had offered to give me a lift. She missed the exit.... on the motorway... and dropped me a few hundred meters later on the emergency road..
> I had to cross several lanes, then a deserted field before seeing civilization and asking my way to a railway station..
> One of the most frightening moments in my life.



Scary. A definite occasion for a beverage.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I once got stuck in the middle of nowhere too. A colleague had offered to give me a lift. She missed the exit.... on the motorway... and dropped me a few hundred meters later on the emergency road..
> I had to cross several lanes, then a deserted field before seeing civilization and asking my way to a railway station..
> One of the most frightening moments in my life.


Oh jeez that sounds scary !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I once got stuck in the middle of nowhere too. A colleague had offered to give me a lift. She missed the exit.... on the motorway... and dropped me a few hundred meters later on the emergency road..
> I had to cross several lanes, then a deserted field before seeing civilization and asking my way to a railway station..
> One of the most frightening moments in my life.


Oh wow. This is awful! I just had to stand in the middle of nowhere and wait...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. This is awful! I just had to stand in the middle of nowhere and wait...



That's plenty scary. Especially if you've watched a lot of American Horror films.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes, that scene was hilarious. But honestly, I did not like the new season at all.  Too much crazyness for my liking. Esp. during the last episode.


Agreed--took odd turnings.
But quite liked the refusing bloodhound.


Mariapia said:


> I once got stuck in the middle of nowhere too. A colleague had offered to give me a lift. She missed the exit.... on the motorway... and dropped me a few hundred meters later on the emergency road..
> I had to cross several lanes, then a deserted field before seeing civilization and asking my way to a railway station..
> One of the most frightening moments in my life.


Sometimes, we find ourselves stuck.
Best to do as you--form a plan & take action to get unstuck.

I once found myself stranded in a small town. Accidentally left behind.
In another country.
Where no one spoke any of my languages.
Then had to find & rejoin group--before it departed in bus.
That was annoying. But not without humorous moments.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That's plenty scary. Especially if you've watched a lot of American Horror films.


True. 


remainsilly said:


> Agreed--took odd turnings.
> But quite liked the refusing bloodhound.
> 
> Sometimes, we find ourselves stuck.
> Best to do as you--form a plan & take action to get unstuck.
> 
> I once found myself stranded in a small town. Accidentally left behind.
> In another country.
> Where no one spoke any of my languages.
> Then had to find & rejoin group--before it departed in bus.
> That was annoying. But not without humorous moments.


The bloodhound was cool. The rest... Not so. 
Ugh. Loosing the group in a foreign country is awful, too.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I once got stuck in the middle of nowhere too. A colleague had offered to give me a lift. She missed the exit.... on the motorway... and dropped me a few hundred meters later on the emergency road..
> I had to cross several lanes, then a deserted field before seeing civilization and asking my way to a railway station..
> One of the most frightening moments in my life.



Wow! [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43] that's scary. I'm very bad with crossing the road. Crossing that several lanes all by myself may get me a panic attack. [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## remainsilly

Well, my new/replacement whurlitzer bag arrived.
And.

1--awesome service, to send replacement bag.
After foot fell off* 3 months* after purchase.
2--not awesome service to send an obvious return. With plastic handle/hardware coverings torn off(but sent with bag?). And stain on front + terrible wrinkling.



Feet are hollow & pop on/off.
Of metal posts--which can be pushed into bottom of bag.
Weird design.

My solution:
removed remaining 3 metal feet, pushed in other metal posts & glued 5 plastic feet to original bag.(glue dries clear)


Will use, until something heinous & sticky happens at ballgame.
Or more materials unravel/break.

Uncertain if will donate or save new bag.
Bit angry. But done over this issue.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Well, my new/replacement whurlitzer bag arrived.
> And.
> 
> 1--awesome service, to send replacement bag.
> After foot fell off* 3 months* after purchase.
> 2--not awesome service to send an obvious return. With plastic handle/hardware coverings torn off(but sent with bag?). And stain on front + terrible wrinkling.
> View attachment 3711213
> 
> 
> Feet are hollow & pop on/off.
> Of metal posts--which can be pushed into bottom of bag.
> Weird design.
> 
> My solution:
> removed remaining 3 metal feet, pushed in other metal posts & glued 5 plastic feet to original bag.(glue dries clear)
> View attachment 3711227
> 
> Will use, until something heinous & sticky happens at ballgame.
> Or more materials unravel/break.
> 
> Uncertain if will donate or save new bag.
> Bit angry. But done over this issue.


I don't understand, remainsilly, will you return the replacement bag?
Very good job on the original one!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Well, my new/replacement whurlitzer bag arrived.
> And.
> 
> 1--awesome service, to send replacement bag.
> After foot fell off* 3 months* after purchase.
> 2--not awesome service to send an obvious return. With plastic handle/hardware coverings torn off(but sent with bag?). And stain on front + terrible wrinkling.
> View attachment 3711213
> 
> 
> Feet are hollow & pop on/off.
> Of metal posts--which can be pushed into bottom of bag.
> Weird design.
> 
> My solution:
> removed remaining 3 metal feet, pushed in other metal posts & glued 5 plastic feet to original bag.(glue dries clear)
> View attachment 3711227
> 
> Will use, until something heinous & sticky happens at ballgame.
> Or more materials unravel/break.
> 
> Uncertain if will donate or save new bag.
> Bit angry. But done over this issue.



Oh wow! Well, at least, I hope it get solved.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I don't understand, remainsilly, will you return the replacement bag?
> Very good job on the original one!





vink said:


> Oh wow! Well, at least, I hope it get solved.



Thanks.

Mariapia--I do not understand why this was baseballism's solution, either.
They replaced "defective" bag with a damaged one?

I will stop.
Bag's foot design is problem. Will be problem again, any replacement.

Can find much better in price category.
Or use another bag owned.
When original whurlitzer dies. Again.
Replacement bag will supply repair parts, as needed.

So, buyer be aware.
This is baseballism's whurlitzer bag, with 2 year warranty.
And this is my experience with it.
At ~*3 months* after purchase.
Overall: underwhelmed, with annoyed starbursts of, "Seriously?!"

But, baseball continues to rock.


----------



## remainsilly

On brighter note--a gifty found me.
As I sat drinking early morning coffee.
In bathrobe.
With curious dog snoot.


Wow. Pretty surprise!
With lovely bird art wrapping.



Guess Man heard me cooing on about whirly-whirly-fun pendants.
After seeing this amazing reveal:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-got-the-universe-for-mothers-day.965823/

Mod-shot: Temple St. Clair 18k gold piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant with 18-20" extender ball chain.
Worn at 18".
In pajamas.
Tragically unfashionista. But content.


Thanks for sharing in the fun shiny things.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> On brighter note--a gifty found me.
> As I sat drinking early morning coffee.
> In bathrobe.
> With curious dog snoot.
> View attachment 3711651
> 
> Wow. Pretty surprise!
> With lovely bird art wrapping.
> View attachment 3711652
> 
> 
> Guess Man heard me cooing on about whirly-whirly-fun pendants.
> After seeing this amazing reveal:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-got-the-universe-for-mothers-day.965823/
> 
> Mod-shot: Temple St. Clair 18k gold piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant with 18-20" extender ball chain.
> Worn at 18".
> In pajamas.
> Tragically unfashionista. But content.
> View attachment 3711660
> 
> Thanks for sharing in the fun shiny things.


Oh my goodness that is absolutely stunning!! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> On brighter note--a gifty found me.
> As I sat drinking early morning coffee.
> In bathrobe.
> With curious dog snoot.
> View attachment 3711651
> 
> Wow. Pretty surprise!
> With lovely bird art wrapping.
> View attachment 3711652
> 
> 
> Guess Man heard me cooing on about whirly-whirly-fun pendants.
> After seeing this amazing reveal:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-got-the-universe-for-mothers-day.965823/
> 
> Mod-shot: Temple St. Clair 18k gold piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant with 18-20" extender ball chain.
> Worn at 18".
> In pajamas.
> Tragically unfashionista. But content.
> View attachment 3711660
> 
> Thanks for sharing in the fun shiny things.


Wow! Just wow!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> On brighter note--a gifty found me.
> As I sat drinking early morning coffee.
> In bathrobe.
> With curious dog snoot.
> View attachment 3711651
> 
> Wow. Pretty surprise!
> With lovely bird art wrapping.
> View attachment 3711652
> 
> 
> Guess Man heard me cooing on about whirly-whirly-fun pendants.
> After seeing this amazing reveal:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-got-the-universe-for-mothers-day.965823/
> 
> Mod-shot: Temple St. Clair 18k gold piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant with 18-20" extender ball chain.
> Worn at 18".
> In pajamas.
> Tragically unfashionista. But content.
> View attachment 3711660
> 
> Thanks for sharing in the fun shiny things.



Gorgeous! 
TOTALLY fashionista. 
Have you seen the boho/hippie pics from Coachella? 
So on point [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well, my new/replacement whurlitzer bag arrived.
> And.
> 
> 1--awesome service, to send replacement bag.
> After foot fell off* 3 months* after purchase.
> 2--not awesome service to send an obvious return. With plastic handle/hardware coverings torn off(but sent with bag?). And stain on front + terrible wrinkling.
> View attachment 3711213
> 
> 
> Feet are hollow & pop on/off.
> Of metal posts--which can be pushed into bottom of bag.
> Weird design.
> 
> My solution:
> removed remaining 3 metal feet, pushed in other metal posts & glued 5 plastic feet to original bag.(glue dries clear)
> View attachment 3711227
> 
> Will use, until something heinous & sticky happens at ballgame.
> Or more materials unravel/break.
> 
> Uncertain if will donate or save new bag.
> Bit angry. But done over this issue.


OMG. Are they serious?? I would be furious. (Hehehe. But, I like your solution ).


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> On brighter note--a gifty found me.
> As I sat drinking early morning coffee.
> In bathrobe.
> With curious dog snoot.
> View attachment 3711651
> 
> Wow. Pretty surprise!
> With lovely bird art wrapping.
> View attachment 3711652
> 
> 
> Guess Man heard me cooing on about whirly-whirly-fun pendants.
> After seeing this amazing reveal:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-got-the-universe-for-mothers-day.965823/
> 
> Mod-shot: Temple St. Clair 18k gold piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant with 18-20" extender ball chain.
> Worn at 18".
> In pajamas.
> Tragically unfashionista. But content.
> View attachment 3711660
> 
> Thanks for sharing in the fun shiny things.


Awww. This is very very pretty.  We all like glitter and gold.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag sympathies & gold glitter love, all.


Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous!
> TOTALLY fashionista.
> Have you seen the boho/hippie pics from Coachella?
> So on point [emoji106]


Have not seen.
Please share pics? Sounds cool.


Ludmilla said:


> OMG. Are they serious?? I would be furious. (Hehehe. But, I like your solution ).


And their website bag prices INCREASED, since my purchases.

Considering ideas for ye ol' wrinkly stained whurlitzer.
A brown sharpie marker + baseball team all signing leather =
might cover flaws & create unique piece.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag sympathies & gold glitter love, all.
> 
> Have not seen.
> Please share pics? Sounds cool.
> 
> And their website bag prices INCREASED, since my purchases.
> 
> Considering ideas for ye ol' wrinkly stained whurlitzer.
> A brown sharpie marker + baseball team all signing leather =
> might cover flaws & create unique piece.



This is an excellent idea if you are crafty! I have seen some pics from ladies on the LV forum that have painted on neat up Neverfulls that looks amazing.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> On brighter note--a gifty found me.
> As I sat drinking early morning coffee.
> In bathrobe.
> With curious dog snoot.
> View attachment 3711651
> 
> Wow. Pretty surprise!
> With lovely bird art wrapping.
> View attachment 3711652
> 
> 
> Guess Man heard me cooing on about whirly-whirly-fun pendants.
> After seeing this amazing reveal:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/i-got-the-universe-for-mothers-day.965823/
> 
> Mod-shot: Temple St. Clair 18k gold piccolo tolomeo(moonstone & diamond) pendant with 18-20" extender ball chain.
> Worn at 18".
> In pajamas.
> Tragically unfashionista. But content.
> View attachment 3711660
> 
> Thanks for sharing in the fun shiny things.



Very pretty! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag sympathies & gold glitter love, all.
> 
> Have not seen.
> Please share pics? Sounds cool.
> 
> And their website bag prices INCREASED, since my purchases.
> 
> Considering ideas for ye ol' wrinkly stained whurlitzer.
> A brown sharpie marker + baseball team all signing leather =
> might cover flaws & create unique piece.



Maybe the signing could work? [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] I like the idea! [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag sympathies & gold glitter love, all.
> 
> Have not seen.
> Please share pics? Sounds cool.
> 
> And their website bag prices INCREASED, since my purchases.
> 
> Considering ideas for ye ol' wrinkly stained whurlitzer.
> A brown sharpie marker + baseball team all signing leather =
> might cover flaws & create unique piece.


I like the signing idea, too. Can you keep both bags?


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
I just received an alert from an online consignment store....
A Ricky is available....
A red one.
I don't know what to do.
I already bought two red bags, my Alexander McQueen and my Postina...
Should I wait for one in brown? 
What do you think?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just received an alert from an online consignment store....
> A Ricky is available....
> A red one.
> I don't know what to do.
> I already bought two red bags, my Alexander McQueen and my Postina...
> Should I wait for one in brown?
> What do you think?



Big dilemma. 
Wait for brown 
Unless it's a totally different shade of red you can also use in wardrobe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I just received an alert from an online consignment store....
> A Ricky is available....
> A red one.
> I don't know what to do.
> I already bought two red bags, my Alexander McQueen and my Postina...
> Should I wait for one in brown?
> What do you think?


I would wait for a brown one. 
But, this is just me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Big dilemma.
> Wait for brown
> Unless it's a totally different shade of red you can also use in wardrobe.


Agreed.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I would wait for a brown one.
> But, this is just me.





Murphy47 said:


> Big dilemma.
> Wait for brown
> Unless it's a totally different shade of red you can also use in wardrobe.



Thank you Ludmilla and Murphy.
Exactly what I thought. The shades of red are pretty similar.
Oh dear! Let's hope a brown Ricky is waiting for a new home somewhere...


----------



## Mariapia

Here are my two recent red bags and the Ricky....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I like the signing idea, too. Can you keep both bags?


The damaged one was sent as free replacement.
For the defective one.

Trying not to be wasteful. 
But will not tolerate a wonky whurlitzer bag mountain over here, as company sorts out its issues.


Ludmilla said:


> I would wait for a brown one.
> But, this is just me.



Is you, absolutely!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3712493
> View attachment 3712489
> View attachment 3712490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my two recent red bags and the Ricky....


Agreed, wait for brown.
For ricky's shape, brown suits beautifully.
You have 2 perfect reds.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> The damaged one was sent as free replacement.
> For the defective one.
> 
> Trying not to be wasteful.
> But will not tolerate a wonky whurlitzer bag mountain over here, as company sorts out its issues.
> 
> 
> Is you, absolutely!
> 
> Agreed, wait for brown.
> For ricky's shape, brown suits beautifully.
> You have 2 perfect reds.


Thank you, remainsilly!


----------



## remainsilly

Sweet potato update:


Washing out glass container weekly.
Maybe 2x weekly.
With antibacterial soap.
Mold drips with slimey fear & runs away.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sweet potato update:
> View attachment 3712599
> 
> Washing out glass container weekly.
> Maybe 2x weekly.
> With antibacterial soap.
> Mold drips with slimey fear & runs away.



Xlnt plan! Seems to be working [emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3712493
> View attachment 3712489
> View attachment 3712490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my two recent red bags and the Ricky....


I honestly think that this shade of red does not fit the style of the bag very well. Wait for a brown one!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sweet potato update:
> View attachment 3712599
> 
> Washing out glass container weekly.
> Maybe 2x weekly.
> With antibacterial soap.
> Mold drips with slimey fear & runs away.


Are you going to plant that potatoe into the earth at one point?


----------



## Ludmilla

First outing of my Balzane this year.... Too many bags too many options...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I honestly think that this shade of red does not fit the style of the bag very well. Wait for a brown one!


I totally agree, Ludmilla! 
Brown or nothing....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3713358
> 
> First outing of my Balzane this year.... Too many bags too many options...


Great Balzane, Ludmilla!
You're right, we have so many bags that choosing the one we'll be carrying is a real challenge .
Sometimes, I take out one in the morning and another in the afternoon.
Today.... my Sonia Rykiel is going out with me .


----------



## remainsilly

Great bag choices, islanders


Ludmilla said:


> Are you going to plant that potatoe into the earth at one point?


No, just playing. Trying for pretty plant in kitchen.
As the orchid blooms finally went bye-bye.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3713358
> 
> First outing of my Balzane this year.... Too many bags too many options...


Love the deep red!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the deep red!


Thank you! 
What bag are you carrying today?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> What bag are you carrying today?





Off to the movies so I have a VB large Satchel for all the candy [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Great bag choices, islanders
> 
> No, just playing. Trying for pretty plant in kitchen.
> As the orchid blooms finally went bye-bye.



Ah, I see. You need other blooming plants!



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3713391
> 
> Great Balzane, Ludmilla!
> You're right, we have so many bags that choosing the one we'll be carrying is a real challenge .
> Sometimes, I take out one in the morning and another in the afternoon.
> Today.... my Sonia Rykiel is going out with me .


Thank you!
I like your bag, too... Yes, I am quite happy about my excel list. I can keep up with my bags and how often I use them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3713571
> 
> Off to the movies so I have a VB large Satchel for all the candy [emoji6]


Ooooh. Pretty bag with pretty twilly. What movie are you going to watch??


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ah, I see. You need other blooming plants!
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> I like your bag, too... Yes, I am quite happy about my excel list. I can keep up with my bags and how often I use them.



Excellent idea! Then no one gets left in the closet too long.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> What bag are you carrying today?





I'm carrying my MCM tote. Rainy day today we're off to the mall


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> What bag are you carrying today?


Campomaggi messenger.
With the elegant slobber-dog & his wild boar toy.


Oops--he fell over.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger.
> With the elegant slobber-dog & his wild boar toy.
> View attachment 3713586
> 
> Oops--he fell over.
> View attachment 3713587


Your dog is so cute


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3712493
> View attachment 3712489
> View attachment 3712490
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my two recent red bags and the Ricky....



Second on the brown, too. 


Unless you really love red bags. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger.
> With the elegant slobber-dog & his wild boar toy.
> View attachment 3713586
> 
> Oops--he fell over.
> View attachment 3713587



Love your dog and his toys. My dog doesn't like toys that much. He loves cuddling though. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Your dog is so cute


So is yoursThanks.


vink said:


> Love your dog and his toys. My dog doesn't like toys that much. He loves cuddling though. [emoji4]


Thanks.
My dog was a stray.
His 1st toy--omg!--would NOT put it down.
So excited to discover.
Is a very playful soul.
Often leaves several toys by door. To welcome me home.

Cuddling is awesome. 
Even better than slobbery toys.


----------



## remainsilly

Memorial Day fireworks.
After extra innings--ending well past midnight.


I admit, did not want to use either baseballism bag for game.
After recent whurlitzer mess.
Perhaps bad feeling will pass, perhaps not.

Thoroughly enjoyed campomaggi messenger.
With my blue vans.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> So is yoursThanks.
> 
> Thanks.
> My dog was a stray.
> His 1st toy--omg!--would NOT put it down.
> So excited to discover.
> Is a very playful soul.
> Often leaves several toys by door. To welcome me home.
> 
> Cuddling is awesome.
> Even better than slobbery toys.



Anything is awesome regarding the pets. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

My companion for today. It's her first day out to see the world. I can't believe how crazy in love I am with her now. [emoji4] 

Thank god it's not raining hard today. She has open top. [emoji28]


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3713585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm carrying my MCM tote. Rainy day today we're off to the mall





remainsilly said:


> Campomaggi messenger.
> With the elegant slobber-dog & his wild boar toy.
> View attachment 3713586
> 
> Oops--he fell over.
> View attachment 3713587





vink said:


> View attachment 3714278
> 
> 
> My companion for today. It's her first day out to see the world. I can't believe how crazy in love I am with her now. [emoji4]
> 
> Thank god it's not raining hard today. She has open top. [emoji28]



So many many awesome bags, ladies! And so many different adventures everybody had. 
(Hope Murphy is giving us a review of the movie she saw.  )


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Memorial Day fireworks.
> After extra innings--ending well past midnight.
> View attachment 3714275
> 
> I admit, did not want to use either baseballism bag for game.
> After recent whurlitzer mess.
> Perhaps bad feeling will pass, perhaps not.
> 
> Thoroughly enjoyed campomaggi messenger.
> With my blue vans.


Hmmm. I understand that you do not like to use the basballism bags. And your bad feelings about them. But, your Campomaggi messenger is very nice, too.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> So many many awesome bags, ladies! And so many different adventures everybody had.
> (Hope Murphy is giving us a review of the movie she saw.  )



Ooh... what movie? It's been a long time since I went to one. I hope she give us the review, too!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> View attachment 3714278
> 
> 
> My companion for today. It's her first day out to see the world. I can't believe how crazy in love I am with her now. [emoji4]
> 
> Thank god it's not raining hard today. She has open top. [emoji28]


Beautiful bag, vink! I understand why you are so in love with her!
Great purchase!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, vink! I understand why you are so in love with her!
> Great purchase!



Thanks! [emoji4] I love the feeling I get when I touch her. [emoji4] She has an open top, which I got coz I was curious about the system though. With her, I actually find out that I'm more comfortable with the zip top type of bag and that can't be changed. But I like her enough that I'll learn. [emoji4] My next MM order will definitely be better. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Ooh... what movie? It's been a long time since I went to one. I hope she give us the review, too!



Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales. 
Fun movie. 
As with all Disney movies the special effects are AMAZING. 
It was 2.5 hours long, which was an hour too long as far as I was concerned. 
The girls picked it and it was fun to go as a family.
Javier Bardem made an excellent villain. 
Unless you're a big fan of the franchise, wait for the DVD.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales.
> Fun movie.
> As with all Disney movies the special effects are AMAZING.
> It was 2.5 hours long, which was an hour too long as far as I was concerned.
> The girls picked it and it was fun to go as a family.
> Javier Bardem made an excellent villain.
> Unless you're a big fan of the franchise, wait for the DVD.


Sounds like you had fun! 
I think we need a new Bond movie soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you had fun!
> I think we need a new Bond movie soon.



I don't go to the movies very often, so it was fer sure fun. 
Way different than when I was young. 
The special effects can you you entranced even if the movie is only "meh".


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you had fun!
> I think we need a new Bond movie soon.



I can't put enough thumbs up on that statement.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Men Tell No Tales.
> Fun movie.
> As with all Disney movies the special effects are AMAZING.
> It was 2.5 hours long, which was an hour too long as far as I was concerned.
> The girls picked it and it was fun to go as a family.
> Javier Bardem made an excellent villain.
> Unless you're a big fan of the franchise, wait for the DVD.



Wow! That's good to hear. 

Yeah... I notice that nowadays, movie is not 1.5 hour long anymore.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Thanks! [emoji4] I love the feeling I get when I touch her. [emoji4] She has an open top, which I got coz I was curious about the system though. With her, I actually find out that I'm more comfortable with the zip top type of bag and that can't be changed. But I like her enough that I'll learn. [emoji4] My next MM order will definitely be better. [emoji4]


Personally, I like open tops as it's easier to get stuff.
Even when the bag has a zipper...  I keep it open.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I can't put enough thumbs up on that statement.





Hehehehe.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Personally, I like open tops as it's easier to get stuff.
> Even when the bag has a zipper...  I keep it open.



I tend to leave my bags open, too. That's why I thought I could deal with it. But I find when I'm out of my office/usual area, my paranoid self take over and I find I prefer the comfort of being able to completely close my bags even I don't do it all the time. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I understand that you do not like to use the basballism bags. And your bad feelings about them. But, your Campomaggi messenger is very nice, too.


 Thanks
Bought baseballism bags for glove leather/theme fun.
As cheaper beaters, for ballgames.

*Because many on tpf argue for the "cheap beater bag," maybe I should compare with my campomaggi experience?*
Campomaggi cost few hundred$ more than "cheapest."
But thousands less than, say hermes.
Done everything from hanging it on bolt, driven into concrete block wall--to setting amid flock of pelicans.
The baseballism bags only go to ballgames & some occasional coffee stops/stores.

Here we go:
2 baseballism bags + campomaggi messenger(&matching wallets, as is God's law)--few months' use versus few years respectively


And here are the bottoms. As I set bags down most everywhere, without concern:


At 3 months, original whurlitzer bag feet died. 
Dark tote still bleeds dye after couple months' use.
After years of uncareful use, campomaggi still not falling apart or irritating me.

So...I think...MAY be failed experiment.
And baseballism stuff will go.
Will consider little while longer. To be certain.


Mariapia said:


> Personally, I like open tops as it's easier to get stuff.
> Even when the bag has a zipper...  I keep it open.


Used to dislike open totes.
Now own a few.
Preferences change as we change.
What was impossible to tolerate becomes pleasure.
It is weird being human.


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> View attachment 3714278
> 
> 
> My companion for today. It's her first day out to see the world. I can't believe how crazy in love I am with her now. [emoji4]
> 
> Thank god it's not raining hard today. She has open top. [emoji28]


@Kendie26 
She asked me about gorgeous blue bags--yours is, vink!
Hope sees this.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I tend to leave my bags open, too. That's why I thought I could deal with it. But I find when I'm out of my office/usual area, my paranoid self take over and I find I prefer the comfort of being able to completely close my bags even I don't do it all the time. [emoji4]


We are all paranoid when it comes to bags.....
I don't carry backpacks for example. A person I know found out someone had stolen his Lacoste sunglasses from the outside pocket while he was  using his video camera.. 
He didn't feel a thing... thought he had lost his glasses... until he went home and watched the video,,,
That!s when he saw a young boy behind... taking out the glasses from the pocket!
He took it well! He just burst out laughing!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3714486
> 
> Hehehehe.


Wow!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> @Kendie26
> She asked me about gorgeous blue bags--yours is, vink!
> Hope sees this.


Aw thanks so much for sending me notice dearest remainsilly....this is just another example of you being the bestest! (P.s.- i killed off another orchid yesterday , my little collection is withering away...very depressing. Hope yours is still in bloom & making you smile Oh & I scrolled back a bit & saw your handsomest boy/doggie...LOVE him!
@vink 
Your blue bag is indeed a STUNNER....may i ask which brand? I do want a pretty & bright blue bag but having no luck (which is good for my wallet though!)
@MariaP


----------



## Kendie26

@Mariapia 
Oops I goofed & got cut off above post....saw your pretty red bags few pages back....super pretty! I'm obsessed w/ red lately. Love yours! Hope all is well dear


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> @Kendie26
> She asked me about gorgeous blue bags--yours is, vink!
> Hope sees this.



Thank you! [emoji4] 




Kendie26 said:


> Aw thanks so much for sending me notice dearest remainsilly....this is just another example of you being the bestest! (P.s.- i killed off another orchid yesterday , my little collection is withering away...very depressing. Hope yours is still in bloom & making you smile Oh & I scrolled back a bit & saw your handsomest boy/doggie...LOVE him!
> @vink
> Your blue bag is indeed a STUNNER....may i ask which brand? I do want a pretty & bright blue bag but having no luck (which is good for my wallet though!)
> @MariaP



Thank you and I'm sorry to hear about your orchid. [emoji28] 

My bag is from Massaccesi and the color is Aegean blue. [emoji4] The style is Angelica and I choose a gold hardware to go with it. The hardware color is actually a very nice light gold. [emoji4] 

Massaccesi is a new brand, but seems to have some followers on TPF already. There's a thread for them here in this subforum. [emoji4] Aegean is a newly released color this season and you can actually choose to make your bag by matching the styles they offer with the color and hardware you want. You can also choose to make small changes to the model as you wish such as lining, the opening of the bag, etc. (at a price though). I find the process very fun and interesting. (I discover so much about myself through my order) Check out the thread (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/) and their blog. (http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/ ) I'm sure you'll find something you like! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Aw thanks so much for sending me notice dearest remainsilly....this is just another example of you being the bestest! (P.s.- i killed off another orchid yesterday , my little collection is withering away...very depressing. Hope yours is still in bloom & making you smile Oh & I scrolled back a bit & saw your handsomest boy/doggie...LOVE him!


ThanksGlad to help.

My orchid finished blooming.
Was painful to watch the crispy flower deaths.
Another orchid loss for you? Hmm.
Sadly, I have NO IDEA why mine lives.
Dead orchids are the "normal" around here.
No help. Sorry.

Oh, that dog.
Though I often suspect his brain was replaced by bowl of glitter confetti.
Looney enthusiasm galore


Mariapia said:


> We are all paranoid when it comes to bags.....
> I don't carry backpacks for example. A person I know found out someone had stolen his Lacoste sunglasses from the outside pocket while he was  using his video camera..
> He didn't feel a thing... thought he had lost his glasses... until he went home and watched the video,,,
> That!s when he saw a young boy behind... taking out the glasses from the pocket!
> He took it well! He just burst out laughing!


Wow.
Have heard of thieves cutting through clothing pockets.
To steal ipods, etc.
And owners felt nothing.


----------



## remainsilly

Received gift--wooden baseball bat charm!
Perfect



Also, saw confusing sign on starbucks counter:


If I order a venti frappuccino online--
will they deliver it it me?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Bought baseballism bags for glove leather/theme fun.
> As cheaper beaters, for ballgames.
> 
> *Because many on tpf argue for the "cheap beater bag," maybe I should compare with my campomaggi experience?*
> Campomaggi cost few hundred$ more than "cheapest."
> But thousands less than, say hermes.
> Done everything from hanging it on bolt, driven into concrete block wall--to setting amid flock of pelicans.
> The baseballism bags only go to ballgames & some occasional coffee stops/stores.
> 
> Here we go:
> 2 baseballism bags + campomaggi messenger(&matching wallets, as is God's law)--few months' use versus few years respectively
> View attachment 3714504
> 
> And here are the bottoms. As I set bags down most everywhere, without concern:
> View attachment 3714505
> 
> At 3 months, original whurlitzer bag feet died.
> Dark tote still bleeds dye after couple months' use.
> After years of uncareful use, campomaggi still not falling apart or irritating me.
> 
> So...I think...MAY be failed experiment.
> And baseballism stuff will go.
> Will consider little while longer. To be certain.
> 
> Used to dislike open totes.
> Now own a few.
> Preferences change as we change.
> What was impossible to tolerate becomes pleasure.
> It is weird being human.


Great review, thank you.
Your Campomaggi bag is so cool. And great quality. I wish those bags were not so heavy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We are all paranoid when it comes to bags.....
> I don't carry backpacks for example. A person I know found out someone had stolen his Lacoste sunglasses from the outside pocket while he was  using his video camera..
> He didn't feel a thing... thought he had lost his glasses... until he went home and watched the video,,,
> That!s when he saw a young boy behind... taking out the glasses from the pocket!
> He took it well! He just burst out laughing!


OMG. Yes. I am paranoid about open bags and backpacks, also.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Received gift--wooden baseball bat charm!
> Perfect
> View attachment 3715210
> 
> 
> Also, saw confusing sign on starbucks counter:
> View attachment 3715211
> 
> If I order a venti frappuccino online--
> will they deliver it it me?


Hahahaha. I wonder about that, too.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> We are all paranoid when it comes to bags.....
> I don't carry backpacks for example. A person I know found out someone had stolen his Lacoste sunglasses from the outside pocket while he was  using his video camera..
> He didn't feel a thing... thought he had lost his glasses... until he went home and watched the video,,,
> That!s when he saw a young boy behind... taking out the glasses from the pocket!
> He took it well! He just burst out laughing!



That's the reason I just can't enjoy backpack that much. Everytime I go to places with people, my paranoid self will kick in and I'll switch it to the front. Kangaroo mom isn't a good look on me so..... yeah... as much as I like backpack, it's just isn't my first choice of bags. [emoji28] And crossbody seems to reign supreme. [emoji28] Although handheld seems to catch up a bit these days. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Received gift--wooden baseball bat charm!
> Perfect
> View attachment 3715210
> 
> 
> Also, saw confusing sign on starbucks counter:
> View attachment 3715211
> 
> If I order a venti frappuccino online--
> will they deliver it it me?



That'd be fantastic. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## Kendie26

vink said:


> Thank you! [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you and I'm sorry to hear about your orchid. [emoji28]
> 
> My bag is from Massaccesi and the color is Aegean blue. [emoji4] The style is Angelica and I choose a gold hardware to go with it. The hardware color is actually a very nice light gold. [emoji4]
> 
> Massaccesi is a new brand, but seems to have some followers on TPF already. There's a thread for them here in this subforum. [emoji4] Aegean is a newly released color this season and you can actually choose to make your bag by matching the styles they offer with the color and hardware you want. You can also choose to make small changes to the model as you wish such as lining, the opening of the bag, etc. (at a price though). I find the process very fun and interesting. (I discover so much about myself through my order) Check out the thread (https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/massaccesi-handbags.878845/) and their blog. (http://fortheloveofmassaccesi.blogspot.com/ ) I'm sure you'll find something you like! [emoji4]


Thanks so much vink!! I have heard of this brand from a few tPFr's & did check their site a while agao... I'll have to look again! Congrats again on your most gorgeous bag!
Oh & I'm cracking up at your "Kangaroo mom" comment on a different reply!


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Received gift--wooden baseball bat charm!
> Perfect
> View attachment 3715210
> 
> 
> Also, saw confusing sign on starbucks counter:
> View attachment 3715211
> 
> If I order a venti frappuccino online--
> will they deliver it it me?


Very cool new charms...they suit you perfectly as I've noticed you are a b-ball fan (& perhaps player?)
Too funny on the Starbucks sign.....I'm thinking your logic of frappacino delivery makes sense & maybe that's their next move at innovation!
My orchids seem to have caught some disease (3 gone) I'm too lazy to research/diagnose it but remaining ones seem ok  It IS so sad to watch those "crispy flower deaths!!" I am also impressed & amazed by your incredible vocabulary & special phrases like that!!!
Your sweet doggie's enthusiasm is clearly because of his AMAZING Mom....who is a VERY special lady that we are all lucky to "know!"


----------



## remainsilly

Kendie26 said:


> Very cool new charms...they suit you perfectly as I've noticed you are a b-ball fan (& perhaps player?)
> Too funny on the Starbucks sign.....I'm thinking your logic of frappacino delivery makes sense & maybe that's their next move at innovation!
> My orchids seem to have caught some disease (3 gone) I'm too lazy to research/diagnose it but remaining ones seem ok  It IS so sad to watch those "crispy flower deaths!!" I am also impressed & amazed by your incredible vocabulary & special phrases like that!!!
> Your sweet doggie's enthusiasm is clearly because of his AMAZING Mom....who is a VERY special lady that we are all lucky to "know!"



Thanks.

Played baseball in days before girls were allowed on teams.
Was told should play wimpy tee ball.
I refused. 


Now, still enjoy a good catch & watching games. Sometimes play.

Sending good orchid vibes your way.


----------



## vink

Kendie26 said:


> Thanks so much vink!! I have heard of this brand from a few tPFr's & did check their site a while agao... I'll have to look again! Congrats again on your most gorgeous bag!
> Oh & I'm cracking up at your "Kangaroo mom" comment on a different reply!



No problem. [emoji6] You should check them out again. The new designs are very interesting. Right now, I can tell that I like Selene zip midi, Aura, Calista, and Angelica. I don't like Minerva midi and any full sized bags. Vacchetta is a yawn for me and merino feels fantastic! I still have one more bag, Theia midi, left from my last order waiting for her first day outside, but so far, she hasn't wowed me yet. I'm not big on metallic and the front stitch. I like the design on the strap though.

And yeah... I really do feel like a Kangaroo mom with my backpack in the front! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Kendie26 said:


> @Mariapia
> Oops I goofed & got cut off above post....saw your pretty red bags few pages back....super pretty! I'm obsessed w/ red lately. Love yours! Hope all is well dear


Thank you dear Kendie for your kind words!
I have noticed that during the sales period or on on line consignment stores red bags are generally cheaper than black ones for example... That's not true for Chanel or Hermès though...


----------



## Kendie26

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Played baseball in days before girls were allowed on teams.
> Was told should play wimpy tee ball.
> I refused.
> View attachment 3715572
> 
> Now, still enjoy a good catch & watching games. Sometimes play.
> 
> Sending good orchid vibes your way.





vink said:


> No problem. [emoji6] You should check them out again. The new designs are very interesting. Right now, I can tell that I like Selene zip midi, Aura, Calista, and Angelica. I don't like Minerva midi and any full sized bags. Vacchetta is a yawn for me and merino feels fantastic! I still have one more bag, Theia midi, left from my last order waiting for her first day outside, but so far, she hasn't wowed me yet. I'm not big on metallic and the front stitch. I like the design on the strap though.
> 
> And yeah... I really do feel like a Kangaroo mom with my backpack in the front! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]





Mariapia said:


> Thank you dear Kendie for your kind words!
> I have noticed that during the sales period or on on line consignment stores red bags are generally cheaper than black ones for example... That's not true for Chanel or Hermès though...


RS - Good for you (to refuse) Bravo!! That's impressive you played before girls were allowed on teams 
Vink - thanks again, i did look on site & saw your bag (already forget its official name though as i scanned through all styles) Yours was def my fave style along w/ the smallest bag they make (which is what i want for a bright /unique blue) I'm sure you look lovely any which way you wear your backpack!
Mariapia - you're welcome & have missed "seeing" you! That's interesting as I didn't know about red bags during sale times. I finally found my true red...it literally came immediately after if said to myself "I give up on finding a red bag...don't need it" & bam, there it was. Maybe that'll happen w/ blue for me. I spent almost an entire week of my vacation time weeding out clothes, bags ,etc & getting to a happier small size so I really shouldn't buy anything right now anyway!


----------



## Murphy47

Kendie26 said:


> RS - Good for you (to refuse) Bravo!! That's impressive you played before girls were allowed on teams
> Vink - thanks again, i did look on site & saw your bag (already forget its official name though as i scanned through all styles) Yours was def my fave style along w/ the smallest bag they make (which is what i want for a bright /unique blue) I'm sure you look lovely any which way you wear your backpack!
> Mariapia - you're welcome & have missed "seeing" you! That's interesting as I didn't know about red bags during sale times. I finally found my true red...it literally came immediately after if said to myself "I give up on finding a red bag...don't need it" & bam, there it was. Maybe that'll happen w/ blue for me. I spent almost an entire week of my vacation time weeding out clothes, bags ,etc & getting to a happier small size so I really shouldn't buy anything right now anyway!



Red bags are considered "seasonal" so they go on sale frequently.


----------



## Kendie26

Murphy47 said:


> Red bags are considered "seasonal" so they go on sale frequently.


Good to know/thank you Murphy47!


----------



## Murphy47

Kendie26 said:


> Good to know/thank you Murphy47!



Also yellow, green and pink. 
Sometimes brown depending on the shade. 
White, of course, but so few lines have white anymore it's moot.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Also yellow, green and pink.
> Sometimes brown depending on the shade.
> White, of course, but so few lines have white anymore it's moot.




I have noticed that very large bags, whatever the colour, are easier to get during the sales period too...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that very large bags, whatever the colour, are easier to get during the sales period too...


[/QUOTE]

Me too! 
Very large and very small. 
Normal size seems to go before I get there.


----------



## remainsilly

Lesson #490087:
Do not say to me, "I never rolled down a grass hill, when I was a kid."
Because there will be a hill _somewhere_. And I will find it.
Then, we launch.
https://68.media.tumblr.com/2fd85ea15982c6f57f853bb6756af70d/tumblr_inline_n1eyvpAf6s1r7ok2v.gif

Your bruises & scrapes will heal.
Less disoriented sliding & screaming, more rolling, next time.
But, hey, you finally did it!

Here. I carry adhesive bandages in my bag.
For these situations. And so many more.
Help yourself.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that very large bags, whatever the colour, are easier to get during the sales period too...


[/QUOTE]
And the neon bright, insane colors


----------



## Mariapia

And the neon bright, insane colors[/QUOTE]
True! Finally there are lots of bargains everywhere....


----------



## Tomsmom

How's the weather where everyone is?  Today is beautiful after seemingly unending rain.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> How's the weather where everyone is?  Today is beautiful after seemingly unending rain.



Beautiful yesterday. Overcast today. 
Busy busy busy with Graduation stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful yesterday. Overcast today.
> Busy busy busy with Graduation stuff.


When is the graduation?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> When is the graduation?



Saturday. 10am. Followed by family lunch. Then the Seniors have an all night lock-in party. Hubbie is dodge ball ref.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Saturday. 10am. Followed by family lunch. Then the Seniors have an all night lock-in party. Hubbie is dodge ball ref.


Wow it's here already !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Wow it's here already !



I know right?!?
My baby is graduating. 
In two weeks we will be in New Orleans signing up for classes (signing my life away) so we will be there for her 18th. 
How fun is that?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I know right?!?
> My baby is graduating.
> In two weeks we will be in New Orleans signing up for classes (signing my life away) so we will be there for her 18th.
> How fun is that?



Awww !!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Lesson #490087:
> Do not say to me, "I never rolled down a grass hill, when I was a kid."
> Because there will be a hill _somewhere_. And I will find it.
> Then, we launch.
> https://68.media.tumblr.com/2fd85ea15982c6f57f853bb6756af70d/tumblr_inline_n1eyvpAf6s1r7ok2v.gif
> 
> Your bruises & scrapes will heal.
> Less disoriented sliding & screaming, more rolling, next time.
> But, hey, you finally did it!
> 
> Here. I carry adhesive bandages in my bag.
> For these situations. And so many more.
> Help yourself.



Hahahaha. Life with you is never boring!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I know right?!?
> My baby is graduating.
> In two weeks we will be in New Orleans signing up for classes (signing my life away) so we will be there for her 18th.
> How fun is that?


This is very cool! Wishing you tons of fun on Saturday. Don't forget to bring some handkerchiefs.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Remember the red Ricky bag? Well... I couldn't help looking at the website even if I had decided to pass...
It sold very quickly...
Anyway, my friend ( the one I was supposed to go shopping with a few weeks ago) phoned me this morning.
She is free on Tuesday...
Let's hope the weather will be okay....
She loves bags and we will visit all the beautiful boutiques in the nearest city...
At last!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is very cool! Wishing you tons of fun on Saturday. Don't forget to bring some handkerchiefs.



Already packed. [emoji20]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Remember the red Ricky bag? Well... I couldn't help looking at the website even if I had decided to pass...
> It sold very quickly...
> Anyway, my friend ( the one I was supposed to go shopping with a few weeks ago) phoned me this morning.
> She is free on Tuesday...
> Let's hope the weather will be okay....
> She loves bags and we will visit all the beautiful boutiques in the nearest city...
> At last!



Yeah! What fun. 
Not much better than a day shopping with your bestie. [emoji482]


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Remember the red Ricky bag? Well... I couldn't help looking at the website even if I had decided to pass...
> It sold very quickly...
> Anyway, my friend ( the one I was supposed to go shopping with a few weeks ago) phoned me this morning.
> She is free on Tuesday...
> Let's hope the weather will be okay....
> She loves bags and we will visit all the beautiful boutiques in the nearest city...
> At last!



Yayyy for shopping !!


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> How's the weather where everyone is?  Today is beautiful after seemingly unending rain.



It's bright and sunny here. So hot! Well, very windy in the evening and look like it may rain soon.


----------



## vink

Your weekend plans sounds so exciting! Yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Remember the red Ricky bag? Well... I couldn't help looking at the website even if I had decided to pass...
> It sold very quickly...
> Anyway, my friend ( the one I was supposed to go shopping with a few weeks ago) phoned me this morning.
> She is free on Tuesday...
> Let's hope the weather will be okay....
> She loves bags and we will visit all the beautiful boutiques in the nearest city...
> At last!



Yay! Shopping! I am on fence if I want to go shopping, too. Somehow my inner child wants to check out the LC Pliage in Bilberry and the Fossil "Emma" tote. 
Trying to be good, though.



Murphy47 said:


> Already packed. [emoji20]


Awwww. You will have a great time. And you won't be the only one to shed some tears. 
Which bag are you going to use for the great day?


----------



## Ludmilla

My Bree bag and I waiting for our morning coffee. The light is very strange!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My Bree bag and I waiting for our morning coffee. The light is very strange!
> View attachment 3717648



Love that color!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Shopping! I am on fence if I want to go shopping, too. Somehow my inner child wants to check out the LC Pliage in Bilberry and the Fossil "Emma" tote.
> Trying to be good, though.
> 
> 
> Awwww. You will have a great time. And you won't be the only one to shed some tears.
> Which bag are you going to use for the great day?


My friend is a fan of Gucci but after being unemployed for two years she found a job in a bakery shop. The salary isn't very high but she is very happy to go to work every morning.
I think we'll have a great time even if we don't buy anything fancy.
She loves Longchamp and so do I....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> My friend is a fan of Gucci but after being unemployed for two years she found a job in a bakery shop. The salary isn't very high but she is very happy to go to work every morning.
> I think we'll have a great time even if we don't buy anything fancy.
> She loves Longchamp and so do I....



If you love to go to work, then it doesn't real FEEL like work. That's the best.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My friend is a fan of Gucci but after being unemployed for two years she found a job in a bakery shop. The salary isn't very high but she is very happy to go to work every morning.
> I think we'll have a great time even if we don't buy anything fancy.
> She loves Longchamp and so do I....


I bet you are going to have a great time. Window shopping is a lot of fun, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> If you love to go to work, then it doesn't real FEEL like work. That's the best.


She thought she would never work again.
The job is a real blessing. She works long hours but fortunately she doesn't have to drive or take buses.
Just a 20 minutes' walk from home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love that color!


Thank you! Here is a better pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She thought she would never work again.
> The job is a real blessing. She works long hours but fortunately she doesn't have to drive or take buses.
> Just a 20 minutes' walk from home.


I am very happy that she found a new job. It is not easy these days.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hahahaha. Life with you is never boring!


This can be blessing or curse.
Depending upon day.


Ludmilla said:


> Which bag are you going to use for the great day?


Am curious, too.


Mariapia said:


> My friend is a fan of Gucci but after being unemployed for two years she found a job in a bakery shop. The salary isn't very high but she is very happy to go to work every morning.
> I think we'll have a great time even if we don't buy anything fancy.
> She loves Longchamp and so do I....


Often, spending time together is best sort of spending.
Sounds very fun. Enjoy!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3717707
> 
> Thank you! Here is a better pic.


Omg, your cute little shoes!!!!
Wow, light changes lovely bree leather a lot.
Great feature for bag to have.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3717707
> 
> 
> Thank you! Here is a better pic.


I love your bag and your shoes, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This can be blessing or curse.
> Depending upon day.
> 
> Am curious, too.
> 
> Often, spending time together is best sort of spending.
> Sounds very fun. Enjoy!
> 
> Omg, your cute little shoes!!!!
> Wow, light changes lovely bree leather a lot.
> Great feature for bag to have.


The colour in the first pic is completely off. The bag never looks like this irl.
My shoes are not little. I have Hobbit feet. 


Mariapia said:


> I love your bag and your shoes, Ludmilla!


Thank you. Those are Doc Martens.
Did you see your friend today or are you going to see her during the weekend?  Sorry - I forgot.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The colour in the first pic is completely off. The bag never looks like this irl.
> My shoes are not little. I have Hobbit feet.
> 
> Thank you. Those are Doc Martens.
> Did you see your friend today or are you going to see her during the weekend?  Sorry - I forgot.


Doc Martens? Wow! I am going to look for them ....
I am meeting my friend next Tuesday....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3717707
> 
> 
> Thank you! Here is a better pic.


Great bag and I love the shoes as well!


----------



## Tomsmom

I have a new addition, Hunter green (wasn't sure about the color until she arrived) Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love ❤️


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3718074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new addition, Hunter green (wasn't sure about the color until she arrived) Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love [emoji173]️



Sweet![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> My shoes are not little. I have Hobbit feet.


Next time you smoke a pipe & invite wizards to tea, phone me to join.
I'll glue yak hair on my toes. Will be a party.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3718074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new addition, Hunter green (wasn't sure about the color until she arrived) Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love ❤️


Very stylish!
Cannot go wrong with green. Great bag to have.


----------



## remainsilly

I bought shooooooooooes.
And face paint--because it's a baseball weekend!
And I'm a giddy freak with art notions.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3718190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought shooooooooooes.
> And face paint--because it's a baseball weekend!
> And I'm a giddy freak with art notions.



Hey batter batter-swiing.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3718190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought shooooooooooes.
> And face paint--because it's a baseball weekend!
> And I'm a giddy freak with art notions.



Ooh... I Love These! I like bright shoes, but it's so hard to pull off with my work. I once had a neon orange satin Chuck. I had to give it away when I moved. I still miss it even now.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3718074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new addition, Hunter green (wasn't sure about the color until she arrived) Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love ❤️


A very chic addition,, Tomsmom! And I love green bags too!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3718190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought shooooooooooes.
> And face paint--because it's a baseball weekend!
> And I'm a giddy freak with art notions.


Converse shoes are great, remainsilly. 
They can be worn with any kind of clothes.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Converse shoes are great, remainsilly.
> They can be worn with any kind of clothes.



My daughters fav. She's got about 15 pair. Wears them with everything.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3718190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought shooooooooooes.
> And face paint--because it's a baseball weekend!
> And I'm a giddy freak with art notions.


Love the bright colors!  Have fun with the faucet paint 


Thank you for the bag love!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Doc Martens? Wow! I am going to look for them ....
> I am meeting my friend next Tuesday....


I have them for several years now. Good old times when production was in the UK only.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3718074
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a new addition, Hunter green (wasn't sure about the color until she arrived) Rebecca Minkoff jumbo Love ❤️


Love your new bag! So very elegant.  and thank you for the shoe love.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Next time you smoke a pipe & invite wizards to tea, phone me to join.
> I'll glue yak hair on my toes. Will be a party.
> 
> Very stylish!
> Cannot go wrong with green. Great bag to have.


Yep, will call you. Promise! 
Your new shoes are great. Such fun colours.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for shoe love, all.


Murphy47 said:


> Hey batter batter-swiing.


Was start time delay.
Ye ol' pitcher's mound required bags of dirt, packing down, etc.--due to heavy rains.
For player safety.
*1 guy* *working* & an entire infield of people standing around.




vink said:


> Ooh... I Love These! I like bright shoes, but it's so hard to pull off with my work. I once had a neon orange satin Chuck. I had to give it away when I moved. I still miss it even now.


Paired new neon orange shoes with orange scarf--knotted "Monty Python idiot" hat-style.
Greasy face paint.
North face rain jacket.
Noise makers.
Patched-together original whurlitzer bag--every surface was puddly & littered with soggy peanut shells. (That bag now an "ultimate beat it to death" experiment.)


Apparently, converse sneaks coordinate with any situation. If you are determined enough.


Mariapia said:


> Converse shoes are great, remainsilly.
> They can be worn with any kind of clothes.


Once gave speech, wearing nice dress.
And pink converse.
My feet were behind podium.
And more comfortable standing long time.


Tomsmom said:


> Love the bright colors!  Have fun with the face paint
> Thank you for the bag love!


Omg, as being on theatre stage again.
Face paint sooooo greasy/thick!
But, hey--we won game.
So, sliming-up my brain case worked its magic.


Ludmilla said:


> Yep, will call you. Promise!
> Your new shoes are great. Such fun colours.


It's a date

People shielded eyes from glare of my fluorescent orange shoes.
Perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for shoe love, all.
> 
> Was start time delay.
> Ye ol' pitcher's mound required bags of dirt, packing down, etc.--due to heavy rains.
> For player safety.
> *1 guy* *working* & an entire infield of people standing around.
> View attachment 3718797
> 
> 
> Paired new neon orange shoes with orange scarf--knotted "Monty Python idiot" hat-style.
> Greasy face paint.
> North face rain jacket.
> Noise makers.
> Patched-together original whurlitzer bag--every surface was puddly & littered with soggy peanut shells. (That bag now an "ultimate beat it to death" experiment.)
> View attachment 3718813
> 
> Apparently, converse sneaks coordinate with any situation. If you are determined enough.
> 
> Once gave speech, wearing nice dress.
> And pink converse.
> My feet were behind podium.
> And more comfortable standing long time.
> 
> Omg, as being on theatre stage again.
> Face paint sooooo greasy/thick!
> But, hey--we won game.
> So, sliming-up my brain case worked its magic.
> 
> It's a date
> 
> People shielded eyes from glare of my fluorescent orange shoes.
> Perfect.


Ahahahahaha!!!  Looks like you had ultimate fun. 
I started to plant a lavender field today - one of my points of my 2017 fun to do list. 

Wishing everyone a great Saturday. I am fetching some adult bevarages now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have them for several years now. Good old times when production was in the UK only.
> 
> I couldn't find your shoes on their website.... That's when I understood they were from an older collection....
> Shoes and bags are the same finally...Sometimes I am late to the party...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> Ahahahahaha!!!  Looks like you had ultimate fun.
> I started to plant a lavender field today - one of my points of my 2017 fun to do list.
> 
> Wishing everyone a great Saturday. I am fetching some adult bevarages now.


Anything lavender is fantastic. The colour, the smell, the essential oil- all lovely. You made me think about planting my own


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for shoe love, all.
> 
> Was start time delay.
> Ye ol' pitcher's mound required bags of dirt, packing down, etc.--due to heavy rains.
> For player safety.
> *1 guy* *working* & an entire infield of people standing around.
> View attachment 3718797
> 
> 
> Paired new neon orange shoes with orange scarf--knotted "Monty Python idiot" hat-style.
> Greasy face paint.
> North face rain jacket.
> Noise makers.
> Patched-together original whurlitzer bag--every surface was puddly & littered with soggy peanut shells. (That bag now an "ultimate beat it to death" experiment.)
> View attachment 3718813
> 
> Apparently, converse sneaks coordinate with any situation. If you are determined enough.
> 
> Once gave speech, wearing nice dress.
> And pink converse.
> My feet were behind podium.
> And more comfortable standing long time.
> 
> Omg, as being on theatre stage again.
> Face paint sooooo greasy/thick!
> But, hey--we won game.
> So, sliming-up my brain case worked its magic.
> 
> It's a date
> 
> People shielded eyes from glare of my fluorescent orange shoes.
> Perfect.


Hilarious how the men are having themselves a little chat. And I can just hear the guys standing around the guy working on the pitcher's mound all telling him the right way to do it. I need to reread Three Men in a Boat


----------



## Ludmilla

I have not bought Doc Martens shoes for a while now. Their quality has dropped a lot. 


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Anything lavender is fantastic. The colour, the smell, the essential oil- all lovely. You made me think about planting my own


I love lavender!  You need a field of your own!


----------



## Ludmilla

Seems like all islanders have a busy Sunday...
Well, I am lazy. The weather is bad (I do not want to complain, because we needed the rain) and so I am stuck in the house.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I love lavender!  You need a field of your own!


Your garden does well for lavender.
Should have field soon!
Would love photos.

My 2 plants, for 2017, still going.
Miraculous. 
I predict their slow death through summer.
With lavender-scented crispy sticks by September.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Your garden does well for lavender.
> Should have field soon!
> Would love photos.
> 
> My 2 plants, for 2017, still going.
> Miraculous.
> I predict their slow death through summer.
> With lavender-scented crispy sticks by September.


As dear mother needs to harvest her salad  first I have not planted all lavender, yet. I also try to hunt down a white blooming lavender.
I will post pics soon. 
You need to keep your lavender in pots to move it indoors when summer strikes.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Seems like all islanders have a busy Sunday...
> Well, I am lazy. The weather is bad (I do not want to complain, because we needed the rain) and so I am stuck in the house.



I have been busy. Usual housework. 
Did manage to squeeze a trip to the Coach store. Will post photo later on.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have been busy. Usual housework.
> Did manage to squeeze a trip to the Coach store. Will post photo later on.


Ooooooh! New bag?
How was the graduation ceremony on Saturday? Did you have fun?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I have been busy. Usual housework.
> Did manage to squeeze a trip to the Coach store. Will post photo later on.


Can't wait to see!  How was the graduation?  Did you hold up well?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooh! New bag?
> How was the graduation ceremony on Saturday? Did you have fun?



Crazy!  Sooo many people. Family lunch then she was off with her friends. 
Luckily I took two pics before she left else I would have none.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Can't wait to see!  How was the graduation?  Did you hold up well?





This is my newest purchase. Really cute. Wonderful Coach leather. 
I wore a navy and white outfit so it was a perfect complement. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



My baby all grown up. 
Ceremony went really well and they kept it to 2 hours. 
The lock-in party was tons of fun for them and BONUS my hubbie was not injured refereeing dodge ball [emoji41]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3721576
> 
> This is my newest purchase. Really cute. Wonderful Coach leather.
> I wore a navy and white outfit so it was a perfect complement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721578
> 
> My baby all grown up.
> Ceremony went really well and they kept it to 2 hours.
> The lock-in party was tons of fun for them and BONUS my hubbie was not injured refereeing dodge ball [emoji41]



Love the bag, how fun !!  

Your dd is beautiful and looks so great in her cap and gown !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag, how fun !!
> 
> Your dd is beautiful and looks so great in her cap and gown !



She's a tiny little thing so she looks like an extra in a Harry Potter movie with it flapping around.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3721576
> 
> This is my newest purchase. Really cute. Wonderful Coach leather.
> I wore a navy and white outfit so it was a perfect complement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721578
> 
> My baby all grown up.
> Ceremony went really well and they kept it to 2 hours.
> The lock-in party was tons of fun for them and BONUS my hubbie was not injured refereeing dodge ball [emoji41]


Is the monster/creature from something? Or a coach invention?
Everyone needs whimsy.

Your daughter is lovely.
And smart--1 of few who wears cap properly.
Most pin it, angled around fashion hair. To look ridiculous.
She'll be fine in this world.


----------



## remainsilly

Remember replacement whurlitzer bag problems?
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseballism-epic-fail-jpg.3711213/
And idea to have baseball team sign it--to hide stains/wrinkling?

So far, bag was lost by stadium office.
Found again.
And may be signed at some point.

Results of this experiment could be terrifying or amazing.
Must wait to see.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Is the monster/creature from something? Or a coach invention?
> Everyone needs whimsy.
> 
> Your daughter is lovely.
> And smart--1 of few who wears cap properly.
> Most pin it, angled around fashion hair. To look ridiculous.
> She'll be fine in this world.



Thanks so much! 
Bag is Gary Baseman for Coach.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Remember replacement whurlitzer bag problems?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseballism-epic-fail-jpg.3711213/
> And idea to have baseball team sign it--to hide stains/wrinkling?
> 
> So far, bag was lost by stadium office.
> Found again.
> And may be signed at some point.
> 
> Results of this experiment could be terrifying or amazing.
> Must wait to see.



THAT WOULD BE SO COOL!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3721576
> 
> This is my newest purchase. Really cute. Wonderful Coach leather.
> I wore a navy and white outfit so it was a perfect complement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721578
> 
> My baby all grown up.
> Ceremony went really well and they kept it to 2 hours.
> The lock-in party was tons of fun for them and BONUS my hubbie was not injured refereeing dodge ball [emoji41]


Awww. She is beautiful!!
And I like your new bag, too. Coach has some really fun pieces.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Remember replacement whurlitzer bag problems?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseballism-epic-fail-jpg.3711213/
> And idea to have baseball team sign it--to hide stains/wrinkling?
> 
> So far, bag was lost by stadium office.
> Found again.
> And may be signed at some point.
> 
> Results of this experiment could be terrifying or amazing.
> Must wait to see.


Wow. I wonder what is going to happen with that bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Day trip of the uni staff. Took my adventure bag with me. On the second pic you can see her together with an (empty) cup of coffee. One of the most delicious coffees I had in a while.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3721576
> 
> This is my newest purchase. Really cute. Wonderful Coach leather.
> I wore a navy and white outfit so it was a perfect complement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3721578
> 
> My baby all grown up.
> Ceremony went really well and they kept it to 2 hours.
> The lock-in party was tons of fun for them and BONUS my hubbie was not injured refereeing dodge ball [emoji41]


Huge congrats to you Murphy! Your Coach is so cute! 
And, of course, huge congrats to your lovely daughter!
What gorgeous pics!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3721853
> 
> View attachment 3721855
> 
> Day trip of the uni staff. Took my adventure bag with me. On the second pic you can see her together with an (empty) cup of coffee. One of the most delicious coffees I had in a while.


What a great day with your adventure bag, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

I had a great day with my friend too....
Here is what we did.....
We took the train at 11.30 this morning and rushed straight to the posh avenue...
We visited Chanel first and both fell in love with the Gabrielle bag... 
Then we went to the Gucci boutique but didn't like the blingy GG logo...
The SA told us that no logo would mean... no sales!
We then went to Céline.... Gorgeous Luggage bag in a fuschia colour and grainy leather. 
Next was Loewe... No Hammock bag unfortunately. The manager told us that the Chinese tourists had bought them all.
Of course, we visited Louis Vuitton where they told us we could order a Neverfull or a Speedy  with travel labels printed in the canvas... Two months' wait...
Ralph Lauren.... and the gorgeous Ricky. 
Bottega Veneta and the Roma bag.... Very heavy but gorgeous....
And finally,,,,Hermès. A very good looking male SA showed us a Picotin 22 and an Evelyne..
All SA's were nice and friendly.
We returned to the station with wonderful bags in mind and promised ourselves to save money to get one of those .....
Had we decided to buy one today we wouldn't have been able to choose one...
ALL were great bags!
Oh dear I forgot Dior and the lovely Open Bar tote....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I had a great day with my friend too....
> Here is what we did.....
> We took the train at 11.30 this morning and rushed straight to the posh avenue...
> We visited Chanel first and both fell in love with the Gabrielle bag...
> Then we went to the Gucci boutique but didn't like the blingy GG logo...
> The SA told us that no logo would mean... no sales!
> We then went to Céline.... Gorgeous Luggage bag in a fuschia colour and grainy leather.
> Next was Loewe... No Hammock bag unfortunately. The manager told us that the Chinese tourists had bought them all.
> Of course, we visited Louis Vuitton where they told us we could order a Neverfull or a Speedy  with travel labels printed in the canvas... Two months' wait...
> Ralph Lauren.... and the gorgeous Ricky.
> Bottega Veneta and the Roma bag.... Very heavy but gorgeous....
> And finally,,,,Hermès. A very good looking male SA showed us a Picotin 22 and an Evelyne..
> All SA's were nice and friendly.
> We returned to the station with wonderful bags in mind and promised ourselves to save money to get one of those .....
> Had we decided to buy one today we wouldn't have been able to choose one...
> ALL were great bags!
> Oh dear I forgot Dior and the lovely Open Bar tote....



I have lust in my heart for EACH bag you mentioned. Time to go to confession. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3721853
> 
> View attachment 3721855
> 
> Day trip of the uni staff. Took my adventure bag with me. On the second pic you can see her together with an (empty) cup of coffee. One of the most delicious coffees I had in a while.



Looks lovely. Glad you had a NICE day with coworkers. 
Hopefully this has improved staff morale.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I had a great day with my friend too....
> Here is what we did.....
> We took the train at 11.30 this morning and rushed straight to the posh avenue...
> We visited Chanel first and both fell in love with the Gabrielle bag...
> Then we went to the Gucci boutique but didn't like the blingy GG logo...
> The SA told us that no logo would mean... no sales!
> We then went to Céline.... Gorgeous Luggage bag in a fuschia colour and grainy leather.
> Next was Loewe... No Hammock bag unfortunately. The manager told us that the Chinese tourists had bought them all.
> Of course, we visited Louis Vuitton where they told us we could order a Neverfull or a Speedy  with travel labels printed in the canvas... Two months' wait...
> Ralph Lauren.... and the gorgeous Ricky.
> Bottega Veneta and the Roma bag.... Very heavy but gorgeous....
> And finally,,,,Hermès. A very good looking male SA showed us a Picotin 22 and an Evelyne..
> All SA's were nice and friendly.
> We returned to the station with wonderful bags in mind and promised ourselves to save money to get one of those .....
> Had we decided to buy one today we wouldn't have been able to choose one...
> ALL were great bags!
> Oh dear I forgot Dior and the lovely Open Bar tote....


What a great day!  I want to shop with you


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> What a great day!  I want to shop with you



Me too!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> THAT WOULD BE SO COOL!!!!





Ludmilla said:


> Wow. I wonder what is going to happen with that bag.


Had concerns--but they did well!
Was hand-delivered to seat at game tonight.


Baseball team of men *understood to space signatures nicely*. On woman's handbag.
With NO comments or instructions given.
Awesome cool!

Some signatures missing--may collect through rest of season.
Overall: improved damaged bag I was sent= 100% success!



Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3721853
> 
> View attachment 3721855
> 
> Day trip of the uni staff. Took my adventure bag with me. On the second pic you can see her together with an (empty) cup of coffee. One of the most delicious coffees I had in a while.


Sounds fun!
All coffee is good.
Tasty coffee is more good. And brings extra smiles.
Bree looks great!


Mariapia said:


> I had a great day with my friend too....
> Here is what we did.....
> We took the train at 11.30 this morning and rushed straight to the posh avenue...
> We visited Chanel first and both fell in love with the Gabrielle bag...
> Then we went to the Gucci boutique but didn't like the blingy GG logo...
> The SA told us that no logo would mean... no sales!
> We then went to Céline.... Gorgeous Luggage bag in a fuschia colour and grainy leather.
> Next was Loewe... No Hammock bag unfortunately. The manager told us that the Chinese tourists had bought them all.
> Of course, we visited Louis Vuitton where they told us we could order a Neverfull or a Speedy  with travel labels printed in the canvas... Two months' wait...
> Ralph Lauren.... and the gorgeous Ricky.
> Bottega Veneta and the Roma bag.... Very heavy but gorgeous....
> And finally,,,,Hermès. A very good looking male SA showed us a Picotin 22 and an Evelyne..
> All SA's were nice and friendly.
> We returned to the station with wonderful bags in mind and promised ourselves to save money to get one of those .....
> Had we decided to buy one today we wouldn't have been able to choose one...
> ALL were great bags!
> Oh dear I forgot Dior and the lovely Open Bar tote....


A beautiful adventure!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Had concerns--but they did well!
> Was hand-delivered to seat at game tonight.
> View attachment 3722342
> 
> Baseball team of men *understood to space signatures nicely*. On woman's handbag.
> With NO comments or instructions given.
> Awesome cool!
> 
> Some signatures missing--may collect through rest of season.
> Overall: improved damaged bag I was sent= 100% success!
> 
> 
> Sounds fun!
> All coffee is good.
> Tasty coffee is more good. And brings extra smiles.
> Bree looks great!
> 
> A beautiful adventure!


The signatures were a wonderful idea, remainsilly!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Had concerns--but they did well!
> Was hand-delivered to seat at game tonight.
> View attachment 3722342
> 
> Baseball team of men *understood to space signatures nicely*. On woman's handbag.
> With NO comments or instructions given.
> Awesome cool!
> 
> Some signatures missing--may collect through rest of season.
> Overall: improved damaged bag I was sent= 100% success!
> 
> 
> Sounds fun!
> All coffee is good.
> Tasty coffee is more good. And brings extra smiles.
> Bree looks great!
> 
> A beautiful adventure!


What a great idea!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I had a great day with my friend too....
> Here is what we did.....
> We took the train at 11.30 this morning and rushed straight to the posh avenue...
> We visited Chanel first and both fell in love with the Gabrielle bag...
> Then we went to the Gucci boutique but didn't like the blingy GG logo...
> The SA told us that no logo would mean... no sales!
> We then went to Céline.... Gorgeous Luggage bag in a fuschia colour and grainy leather.
> Next was Loewe... No Hammock bag unfortunately. The manager told us that the Chinese tourists had bought them all.
> Of course, we visited Louis Vuitton where they told us we could order a Neverfull or a Speedy  with travel labels printed in the canvas... Two months' wait...
> Ralph Lauren.... and the gorgeous Ricky.
> Bottega Veneta and the Roma bag.... Very heavy but gorgeous....
> And finally,,,,Hermès. A very good looking male SA showed us a Picotin 22 and an Evelyne..
> All SA's were nice and friendly.
> We returned to the station with wonderful bags in mind and promised ourselves to save money to get one of those .....
> Had we decided to buy one today we wouldn't have been able to choose one...
> ALL were great bags!
> Oh dear I forgot Dior and the lovely Open Bar tote....


Wow, you had an awesome time with tons of the nicest bags on the planet. I am very jealous!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Had concerns--but they did well!
> Was hand-delivered to seat at game tonight.
> View attachment 3722342
> 
> Baseball team of men *understood to space signatures nicely*. On woman's handbag.
> With NO comments or instructions given.
> Awesome cool!
> 
> Some signatures missing--may collect through rest of season.
> Overall: improved damaged bag I was sent= 100% success!
> 
> 
> Sounds fun!
> All coffee is good.
> Tasty coffee is more good. And brings extra smiles.
> Bree looks great!
> 
> A beautiful adventure!


I agree that the signatures are placed very accurately.  The outcome is great! Are you going to wear that bag?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wow, you had an awesome time with tons of the nicest bags on the planet. I am very jealous!!


I am envious too!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all



Ludmilla said:


> Are you going to wear that bag?


Team president's father delivered signed bag personally--
everyone seated around made "oooooh-aaaah" noises & said looked nice--
yes, MUST wear.
Was so kindly done.

Is game tonight.
We're ready.

No collonil slathered on this 2nd whurlitzer purse.--is naked leather!
Also contains sharpie marker, just in case.

Enjoying positive, community spirit now surrounding replacement bag.
Though began as major disappointment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Total break-down on my train route. 
Went shopping, found nothing.
At the Irish pub now. I want to go home!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, all
> 
> 
> Team president's father delivered signed bag personally--
> everyone seated around made "oooooh-aaaah" noises & said looked nice--
> yes, MUST wear.
> Was so kindly done.
> 
> Is game tonight.
> We're ready.
> 
> No collonil slathered on this 2nd whurlitzer purse.--is naked leather!
> Also contains sharpie marker, just in case.
> 
> Enjoying positive, community spirit now surrounding replacement bag.
> Though began as major disappointment.


I think the signatures make the bag something REALLY special


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Total break-down on my train route.
> Went shopping, found nothing.
> At the Irish pub now. I want to go home!!!
> View attachment 3722757
> 
> View attachment 3722758
> 
> View attachment 3722759


Purple!
And mulberry zip wallet!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Total break-down on my train route.
> Went shopping, found nothing.
> At the Irish pub now. I want to go home!!!
> View attachment 3722757
> 
> View attachment 3722758
> 
> View attachment 3722759


Nice place and nice bag, Ludmilla!
I see you also took a pic of a Hermès scarf and Double Sens tote.
Are they on your wish list?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nice place and nice bag, Ludmilla!
> I see you also took a pic of a Hermès scarf and Double Sens tote.
> Are they on your wish list?


No, they are not. H is on another planet for me. I just love the work of their window dressers. 

I finally reached home at 9 pm.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, they are not. H is on another planet for me. I just love the work of their window dressers.
> 
> I finally reached home at 9 pm.


Yes, Ludmilla, the Picotin 22 and the Evelyne, cost around €2200....
In one of the multibranded boutiques we visited we saw a very small crossbody bag ( similar to the small Chloé Marcie) which was €2800.... The brand is The Row..
I said to the SA that for €600 less... we could buy a Hermès...
She stared at me and took care of another customer...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla, the Picotin 22 and the Evelyne, cost around €2200....
> In one of the multibranded boutiques we visited we saw a very small crossbody bag ( similar to the small Chloé Marcie) which was €2800.... The brand is The Row..
> I said to the SA that for €600 less... we could buy a Hermès...
> She stared at me and took care of another customer...



I can't bring myself to seriously consider The Row. 
I still picture the Olsen twins as little girls and I just can't get into it.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I can't bring myself to seriously consider The Row.
> I still picture the Olsen twins as little girls and I just can't get into it.


I can't either, Murphy!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> I can't bring myself to seriously consider The Row.
> I still picture the Olsen twins as little girls and I just can't get into it.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla, the Picotin 22 and the Evelyne, cost around €2200....
> In one of the multibranded boutiques we visited we saw a very small crossbody bag ( similar to the small Chloé Marcie) which was €2800.... The brand is The Row..
> I said to the SA that for €600 less... we could buy a Hermès...
> She stared at me and took care of another customer...


Hilarious! Some "SA:s" really conjure up that episode of Ab Fab when they all go in to a Lacroix boutique and Eddie gets ignored by the SA who's subsequently called "Oi! Shop girl!" by Patsy.


----------



## Mariapia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hilarious! Some "SA:s" really conjure up that episode of Ab Fab when they all go in to a Lacroix boutique and Eddie gets ignored by the SA who's subsequently called "Oi! Shop girl!" by Patsy.


In some places, "too expensive" ( for what it is.....) is considered as an obscenity...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> In some places, "too expensive" ( for what it is.....) is considered as an obscenity...


People in these sort of places are often totally humourless. And people conning you don't like to have it pointed out by you


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla, the Picotin 22 and the Evelyne, cost around €2200....
> In one of the multibranded boutiques we visited we saw a very small crossbody bag ( similar to the small Chloé Marcie) which was €2800.... The brand is The Row..
> I said to the SA that for €600 less... we could buy a Hermès...
> She stared at me and took care of another customer...



Hahahahahaha. I had to google The Row. 
I think I am not a huge fan of H designs. I like the Jypsiere and I like the Garden Party. But, it is just "like" and not "wow". And at this price point it should be drooling wow. 
My wallet says "thank you".  



Murphy47 said:


> I can't bring myself to seriously consider The Row.
> I still picture the Olsen twins as little girls and I just can't get into it.



Me too!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No, they are not. H is on another planet for me. I just love the work of their window dressers.
> 
> I finally reached home at 9 pm.


Their windows vary so much, different locations!
Enjoy them, too.

Wow. Train delay was rough, sorry.


Murphy47 said:


> I can't bring myself to seriously consider The Row.
> I still picture the Olsen twins as little girls and I just can't get into it.


They look very strange now, imo
Why celebrities believe that acting transforms them, into instant decor/fashion/political/etc. experts--no idea.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Hilarious! Some "SA:s" really conjure up that episode of Ab Fab when they all go in to a Lacroix boutique and Eddie gets ignored by the SA who's subsequently called "Oi! Shop girl!" by Patsy.


Must see this movie.
Supposed to have mulberry bags, too.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> People in these sort of places are often totally humourless. And people conning you don't like to have it pointed out by you


Maybe why car salesmen & realtors hate me.
----
Quote o' the day:
_"That money talks, I'll not deny, I heard it once: It said, 'Goodbye'."_
Richard Armour


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Quote o' the day:
> _"That money talks, I'll not deny, I heard it once: It said, 'Goodbye'."_
> Richard Armour



Thanks for the morning laugh. The money in my wallet talks the same.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Their windows vary so much, different locations!
> Enjoy them, too.
> 
> Wow. Train delay was rough, sorry.
> 
> They look very strange now, imo
> Why celebrities believe that acting transforms them, into instant decor/fashion/political/etc. experts--no idea.
> 
> Must see this movie.
> Supposed to have mulberry bags, too.
> 
> Maybe why car salesmen & realtors hate me.
> ----
> Quote o' the day:
> _"That money talks, I'll not deny, I heard it once: It said, 'Goodbye'."_
> Richard Armour



At the Bottega Veneta boutique, as we were looking at a blue Roma bag, the SA asked us if we were regular customers of the brand. We honestly replied we weren't.
He then disappeared for a few minutes, came back and then said he had been talking to the manager.
In fact there was a private sale on some models... 30% off.
The blue Roma was part of it.
He took his calculator... We would save €1000 if we bought the tote...
What does it mean?
Simply that the margin profit is enormous! Going from €3200 to 2200... and still making profit of course.
How much does the bag really cost when it comes out of the factory? Material, salaries, taxes included?
That's one of the reasons most people refuse to pay that much for high end items ( whether bags or shoes or clothes or cosmetics.  )
We often have devastating TV programmes about the question here....
Knowing what we buy... what it really costs is important.
Then, it's up to us to make the purchase decision or not.
But at least we won't be able to say "OMG I didn't know "


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> At the Bottega Veneta boutique, as we were looking at a blue Roma bag, the SA asked us if we were regular customers of the brand. We honestly replied we weren't.
> He then disappeared for a few minutes, came back and then said he had been talking to the manager.
> In fact there was a private sale on some models... 30% off.
> The blue Roma was part of it.
> He took his calculator... We would save €1000 if we bought the tote...
> What does it mean?
> Simply that the margin profit is enormous! Going from €3200 to 2200... and still making profit of course.
> How much does the bag really cost when it comes out of the factory? Material, salaries, taxes included?
> That's one of the reasons most people refuse to pay that much for high end items ( whether bags or shoes or clothes or cosmetics.  )
> We often have devastating TV programmes about the question here....
> Knowing what we buy... what it really costs is important.
> Then, it's up to us to make the purchase decision or not.
> But at least we won't be able to say "OMG I didn't know "


1000€ off?  This is huge!
I heard somewhere that production costs range around 10% of the actual price... I do not know if this is true, but I would not be surprised if it were. 
At the moment I am looking a lot at independent bag makers. Who use natural leathers and produce small numbers in EU countries. As they do not have a huge name and promotion stuff with Hollywood stars the prices of the bags are still high (ranging from 50-500€), but not as high as the designer brands. It is fun to discover new bags like this.


----------



## Acctt

Ludmilla said:


> 1000€ off?  This is huge!
> I heard somewhere that production costs range around 10% of the actual price... I do not know if this is true, but I would not be surprised if it were.
> At the moment I am looking a lot at independent bag makers. Who use natural leathers and produce small numbers in EU countries. As they do not have a huge name and promotion stuff with Hollywood stars the prices of the bags are still high (ranging from 50-500€), but not as high as the designer brands. It is fun to discover new bags like this.



What brands??


----------



## Murphy47

Acctt said:


> What brands??



Pick one. 
Profit margin is around 90%.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> 1000€ off?  This is huge!
> I heard somewhere that production costs range around 10% of the actual price... I do not know if this is true, but I would not be surprised if it were.
> At the moment I am looking a lot at independent bag makers. Who use natural leathers and produce small numbers in EU countries. As they do not have a huge name and promotion stuff with Hollywood stars the prices of the bags are still high (ranging from 50-500€), but not as high as the designer brands. It is fun to discover new bags like this.


10% .... That's what we learnt when watching a programme about LV coated canvas bags.....
I totally agree with your post, Ludmilla.
Going the preloved route is another possibility when we are in love with a high end item....
And in that case, on line consignment stores with their huge commission are another story.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> 10% .... That's what we learnt when watching a programme about LV coated canvas bags.....
> I totally agree with your post, Ludmilla.
> Going the preloved route is another possibility when we are in love with a high end item....
> And in that case, on line consignment stores with their huge commission are another story.



It's all just ridiculous. 
As long as we keep buying,though, it will continue. 
During the Great Recession, when no one had any money, I purchased quite a few great bags which I later sold for a nice profit.


----------



## mgwonline

Just remember the consignment shops are doing all the work of selling your bag for you, not to mention the thousands that get poured into advertising, building up a customer database, etc 

I know it may seem like they rob you but they do a lot of work to sell your item.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Knowing what we buy... what it really costs is important.
> Then, it's up to us to make the purchase decision or not.
> But at least we won't be able to say "OMG I didn't know "


Absolutely agreed.
I will waste money on new bags.
But argue for weeks over tax assessments & vehicle prices.


Ludmilla said:


> At the moment I am looking a lot at independent bag makers. Who use natural leathers and produce small numbers in EU countries... It is fun to discover new bags like this.


Is how I found deadly ponies, NZ.

Some great US companies, too. With so much quality detail & gorgeous leather, causes me to squint suspiciously at $6k bag "craftsmanship."
Yet, still visited hermes store yesterday.
Tragic sad mess o' contradiction & mayhem, me.


Murphy47 said:


> During the Great Recession, when no one had any money, I purchased quite a few great bags which I later sold for a nice profit.


The great recession? 
Has it ended yet?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely agreed.
> I will waste money on new bags.
> But argue for weeks over tax assessments & vehicle prices.
> 
> Is how I found deadly ponies, NZ.
> 
> Some great US companies, too. With so much quality detail & gorgeous leather, causes me to squint suspiciously at $6k bag "craftsmanship."
> Yet, still visited hermes store yesterday.
> Tragic sad mess o' contradiction & mayhem, me.
> 
> The great recession?
> Has it ended yet?



In some places. Not where I live however.


----------



## Ludmilla

Acctt said:


> What brands??


Do you want to know at what alternative brands I am looking into?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's all just ridiculous.
> As long as we keep buying,though, it will continue.
> During the Great Recession, when no one had any money, I purchased quite a few great bags which I later sold for a nice profit.


Totally agree with this one. As long as the customers pay the prices nothing will change.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Absolutely agreed.
> I will waste money on new bags.
> But argue for weeks over tax assessments & vehicle prices.
> 
> Is how I found deadly ponies, NZ.
> 
> Some great US companies, too. With so much quality detail & gorgeous leather, causes me to squint suspiciously at $6k bag "craftsmanship."
> Yet, still visited hermes store yesterday.
> Tragic sad mess o' contradiction & mayhem, me.
> 
> The great recession?
> Has it ended yet?


Did you find anything at H?


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> Just remember the consignment shops are doing all the work of selling your bag for you, not to mention the thousands that get poured into advertising, building up a customer database, etc
> 
> I know it may seem like they rob you but they do a lot of work to sell your item.


That's not what I meant, mgwonline.
Of course they have to do business.
I only wanted to say that if we want to have a real bargain it's better to buy an expensive item from eBay for example.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Totally agree with this one. As long as the customers pay the prices nothing will change.


Not only are the prices high.... but they keep going up....
Our salaries don't change though....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Did you find anything at H?


Still lurking around turquoise items.
But not committing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Still lurking around turquoise items.
> But not committing.



Turquoise has been calling my name also.  
Trying to resist.


----------



## Mariapia

No turquoise bags in my collection....for now...
Today, I am taking out my camel Minelli...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3726477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No turquoise bags in my collection....for now...
> Today, I am taking out my camel Minelli...



Gorgeous. 
Brightly colored bags always call my name. 
Sometimes I listen. 
Then I have to go somewhere important and I have nothing to match my outfit. 
So I am trying to stock my closet with beautiful basics so I am prepared for "events".


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Still lurking around turquoise items.
> But not committing.


What kind of turquoise items?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3726477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No turquoise bags in my collection....for now...
> Today, I am taking out my camel Minelli...


Beautiful!


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Had concerns--but they did well!
> Was hand-delivered to seat at game tonight.
> View attachment 3722342
> 
> Baseball team of men *understood to space signatures nicely*. On woman's handbag.
> With NO comments or instructions given.
> Awesome cool!
> 
> Some signatures missing--may collect through rest of season.
> Overall: improved damaged bag I was sent= 100% success!
> 
> 
> Sounds fun!
> All coffee is good.
> Tasty coffee is more good. And brings extra smiles.
> Bree looks great!
> 
> A beautiful adventure!



It's super cool!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Do you want to know at what alternative brands I am looking into?



I'd love to. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

I'm on a trip, but just want to drop by. [emoji4] 

My companion are 




It's my first time traveling walking around with these. I'm hooked though. [emoji4] (I do have a cable digit lock on my backpack at all time coz paranoid me. [emoji28] I know Japan is quite safe, but I refuse to make it's too easy for those sticky fingers people. [emoji28]) 

The backpack is from a Kickstarter campaign last year and should I admit I backed them just because the song they use on the spot? [emoji28] year... I'm very shallow, but the bag itself isn't a disappointment at all. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

The sight from yesterday 




And what we do at the Noritake museum today. [emoji4] 




I can't wait to get our work back next month when they'll be fired and all that jazz. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Turquoise has been calling my name also.
> Trying to resist.


I would blame craving on summer.
But began second I got grrrrr! scarf(with its turquoise eyes).
Obviously, I have serious issues.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3726477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No turquoise bags in my collection....for now...
> Today, I am taking out my camel Minelli...


Perfect weekend companion!


Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous.
> Brightly colored bags always call my name.
> Sometimes I listen.
> Then I have to go somewhere important and I have nothing to match my outfit.
> So I am trying to stock my closet with beautiful basics so I am prepared for "events".


Agreed.
Love some brights.
But my few are clutch wallets.
Anything larger becomes wardrobe coordination nightmare.


Tomsmom said:


> What kind of turquoise items?


Is difficult, as h "turquois" seems to alter tone wildly, through different leathers.
(trying to match grrrrr! eyes)
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hermes-grrrrr-anthracite-gris-clair-turquois-jpg.3664902/
Mainly sifting through dogon duo wallets(I use as clutches.)
But lingering fantasy about victoria bag in color--cannot justify at all, since own 1 already.
Tragic.
Probably, I need another clear-the-brain outing, somewhere green. Without bags.


vink said:


> I'm on a trip, but just want to drop by. [emoji4]
> 
> My companion are
> 
> View attachment 3726741
> 
> 
> It's my first time traveling walking around with these. I'm hooked though. [emoji4] (I do have a cable digit lock on my backpack at all time coz paranoid me. [emoji28] I know Japan is quite safe, but I refuse to make it's too easy for those sticky fingers people. [emoji28])
> 
> The backpack is from a Kickstarter campaign last year and should I admit I backed them just because the song they use on the spot? [emoji28] year... I'm very shallow, but the bag itself isn't a disappointment at all. [emoji4]





vink said:


> The sight from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3726743
> 
> 
> And what we do at the Noritake museum today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3726744
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get our work back next month when they'll be fired and all that jazz. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3726745


Great colors on backpack & woc!
Most of my dishes are noritake.
Omg, she created another adorable dinosaur!!! Smart girl.
Enjoy Japan.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I'm on a trip, but just want to drop by. [emoji4]
> 
> My companion are
> 
> View attachment 3726741
> 
> 
> It's my first time traveling walking around with these. I'm hooked though. [emoji4] (I do have a cable digit lock on my backpack at all time coz paranoid me. [emoji28] I know Japan is quite safe, but I refuse to make it's too easy for those sticky fingers people. [emoji28])
> 
> The backpack is from a Kickstarter campaign last year and should I admit I backed them just because the song they use on the spot? [emoji28] year... I'm very shallow, but the bag itself isn't a disappointment at all. [emoji4]


You are having a great time and I love your travel compagnons.  Esp. the woc. It is the only Chanel item that speaks to me.
Your daughter is crafty. Her Triceratops is cute.


----------



## Ludmilla

Adventure bag and I went to the annual fair of the German quilting guild, today. Unfortunately my pics are too huge for tpf's server to post them.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Adventure bag and I went to the annual fair of the German quilting guild, today. Unfortunately my pics are too huge for tpf's server to post them.



Sounds like fun!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> The sight from yesterday
> 
> View attachment 3726743
> 
> 
> And what we do at the Noritake museum today. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3726744
> 
> 
> I can't wait to get our work back next month when they'll be fired and all that jazz. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3726745


Japan? Wow!
I have never been there. I fell in love with Tokyo when I saw Sofia Coppola's Lost in Translation....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Adventure bag and I went to the annual fair of the German quilting guild, today. Unfortunately my pics are too huge for tpf's server to post them.


Funny because I took out my camel bag when I thought about your adventure bag!
We are colour twins!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Funny because I took out my camel bag when I thought about your adventure bag!
> We are colour twins!


Yes!  And I LOVE your Minelli bag. You need to use your red one soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Pic is working now! Hooray! 

One of my favorite quilts...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!  And I LOVE your Minelli bag. You need to use your red one soon.


Funny again, Ludmilla, I intend on taking it out tomorrow!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I would blame craving on summer.
> But began second I got grrrrr! scarf(with its turquoise eyes).
> Obviously, I have serious issues.
> 
> Perfect weekend companion!
> 
> Agreed.
> Love some brights.
> But my few are clutch wallets.
> Anything larger becomes wardrobe coordination nightmare.
> 
> Is difficult, as h "turquois" seems to alter tone wildly, through different leathers.
> (trying to match grrrrr! eyes)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/hermes-grrrrr-anthracite-gris-clair-turquois-jpg.3664902/
> Mainly sifting through dogon duo wallets(I use as clutches.)
> But lingering fantasy about victoria bag in color--cannot justify at all, since own 1 already.
> Tragic.
> Probably, I need another clear-the-brain outing, somewhere green. Without bags.
> 
> 
> Great colors on backpack & woc!
> Most of my dishes are noritake.
> Omg, she created another adorable dinosaur!!! Smart girl.
> Enjoy Japan.


Bright bags are not easy to match. Because of that I am working hard on my brown rainbow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Funny again, Ludmilla, I intend on taking it out tomorrow!


 I hope you post a pic!
Hehehe, I am reading your mind, obviously


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3726988
> 
> Pic is working now! Hooray!
> 
> One of my favorite quilts...
> View attachment 3726991


Wow! For the bag and the quilt! 
If I had the money and events to go to... ( ) I would dress in Chanel!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! For the bag and the quilt!
> If I had the money and events to go to... ( ) I would dress in Chanel!


Hehehe. Who wouldn't?!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3726988
> 
> Pic is working now! Hooray!
> 
> One of my favorite quilts...
> View attachment 3726991


Looooooooove the bag photo!
Always amazed by quilts. Probably because I cannot sew. Fascinating art.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3726988
> 
> Pic is working now! Hooray!
> 
> One of my favorite quilts...
> View attachment 3726991


Love your pics and omg that quilt!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Another Election Day, this time for our deputies.
As promised, I am taking out my red Minelli bag....
Year of the Rooster, right?


----------



## Mariapia

For high end Chinese made bags owners who have been convinced European manufacturing would cost the brand a fortune and force them to increase their prices....here is my Italian made Minelli ... Cost a little less than €200 and was €90 on sale!
The true colour is in the first picture.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3727504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For high end Chinese made bags owners who have been convinced European manufacturing would cost the brand a fortune and force them to increase their prices....here is my Italian made Minelli ... Cost a little less than €200 and was €90 on sale!
> The true colour is in the first picture.


Wow what a great price and that color is to die for!  The leather looks so soft the picture makes me want to touch it


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Wow what a great price and that color is to die for!  The leather looks so soft the picture makes me want to touch it


In my country most ladies will never spend  hundreds of euros on a bag.
€200 is considered as expensive.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> In my country most ladies will never spend  hundreds of euros on a bag.
> €200 is considered as expensive.



Well depending on your budget it is kind of pricey. 
I think that's pretty standard if you want a decent bag that last more than one season. 
That red is WOW!! Awesome. [emoji7]
Not a fan of Chinese bags but what can you do? That's almost all that available here. Sadly.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3727427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Another Election Day, this time for our deputies.
> As promised, I am taking out my red Minelli bag....
> Year of the Rooster, right?


Perfect red for Rooster year!
Bye-bye misfortune & mischief.
Great bag.


Mariapia said:


> In my country most ladies will never spend  hundreds of euros on a bag.
> €200 is considered as expensive.


Hmm.
And yet, your country is birthplace of chanel & hermes...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3727427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Another Election Day, this time for our deputies.
> As promised, I am taking out my red Minelli bag....
> Year of the Rooster, right?




You already know that I love your Minelli bags.   So pretty and they look so luxurious.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> In my country most ladies will never spend  hundreds of euros on a bag.
> €200 is considered as expensive.





Murphy47 said:


> Well depending on your budget it is kind of pricey.
> I think that's pretty standard if you want a decent bag that last more than one season.
> That red is WOW!! Awesome. [emoji7]
> Not a fan of Chinese bags but what can you do? That's almost all that available here. Sadly.





remainsilly said:


> Perfect red for Rooster year!
> Bye-bye misfortune & mischief.
> Great bag.
> 
> Hmm.
> And yet, your country is birthplace of chanel & hermes...


200€ for a bag is considered expensive around here, too. I am the only one of my friends who spends that kind of money on bags. They all have less bags and those bags cost 50€ to 150€. And those bags are already considered as special/pricey.

Chanel, LV and H were made for a very wealthy class of customers. Only a very few bought them.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> 200€ for a bag is considered expensive around here, too. I am the only one of my friends who spends that kind of money on bags. They all have less bags and those bags cost 50€ to 150€. And those bags are already considered as special/pricey.
> 
> Chanel, LV and H were made for a very wealthy class of customers. Only a very few bought them.



A girl can dream ........


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Perfect red for Rooster year!
> Bye-bye misfortune & mischief.
> Great bag.
> 
> Hmm.
> And yet, your country is birthplace of chanel & hermes...


I have rarely seen  a Hermès or a Chanel in my city...
The only designer bags I spotted  in my area are LV Neverfull, Longchamp and Michael Kors.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You already know that I love your Minelli bags.   So pretty and they look so luxurious.


A shame the boutique has closed.
It has been replaced by a Calzedonia shop.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> 200€ for a bag is considered expensive around here, too. I am the only one of my friends who spends that kind of money on bags. They all have less bags and those bags cost 50€ to 150€. And those bags are already considered as special/pricey.
> 
> Chanel, LV and H were made for a very wealthy class of customers. Only a very few bought them.


Same here, Ludmilla! Exactly what you said!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> A girl can dream ........


Hehehe. Yes, absolutely. 


Mariapia said:


> I have rarely seen  a Hermès or a Chanel in my city...
> The only designer bags I spotted  in my area are LV Neverfull, Longchamp and Michael Kors.


I see the same bags, though I do wonder if those Neverfulls are the real deal. I think most of them are not. 


Mariapia said:


> A shame the boutique has closed.
> It has been replaced by a Calzedonia shop.


Nooooooo!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes, absolutely.
> 
> I see the same bags, though I do wonder if those Neverfulls are the real deal. I think most of them are not.
> 
> Nooooooo!


I am asking myself the same question about the Neverfull..
As for the Calzedonia shop.... business seems to be good.
Thick stockings in winter, swimsuits in summer.. 
Promotions..
I have never been inside the shop though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am asking myself the same question about the Neverfull..
> As for the Calzedonia shop.... business seems to be good.
> Thick stockings in winter, swimsuits in summer..
> Promotions..
> I have never been inside the shop though.


I visited calzedonia when I was in Italy during my younger days. Their stuff is too small for my body.  Never went there again. Since a few years they have stores in Germany, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I visited calzedonia when I was in Italy during my younger days. Their stuff is too small for my body.  Never went there again. Since a few years they have stores in Germany, too.


The first time I saw them was in Dubai.
They seem to be everywhere now....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The first time I saw them was in Dubai.
> They seem to be everywhere now....


Like H&M.


----------



## Ludmilla

OK, ladies. Mariapia went with her lovely red Minelli to the election and I was laaaaazy. What were the other lovely islanders up to? Everyone is having a nice Sunday?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> OK, ladies. Mariapia went with her lovely red Minelli to the election and I was laaaaazy. What were the other lovely islanders up to? Everyone is having a nice Sunday?


Am working on project.
And excited about friend designing baseball humor t-shirts. Should have soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> OK, ladies. Mariapia went with her lovely red Minelli to the election and I was laaaaazy. What were the other lovely islanders up to? Everyone is having a nice Sunday?



I have been running around like crazy woman trying to get all the items needed for college before they sell out. 
Plus plan for trip to New Orleans to get DD registered for classes. 
I did get some pool time in so I am more relaxed now.


----------



## Tomsmom

We had family over for dinner it was nice


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have been running around like crazy woman trying to get all the items needed for college before they sell out.
> Plus plan for trip to New Orleans to get DD registered for classes.
> I did get some pool time in so I am more relaxed now.


A friend of mine bought a spa..... 
It's outside in a lovely garden.
Think it will be cool during hot summer days...


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3727427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Another Election Day, this time for our deputies.
> As promised, I am taking out my red Minelli bag....
> Year of the Rooster, right?



It's so pretty!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3727504
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For high end Chinese made bags owners who have been convinced European manufacturing would cost the brand a fortune and force them to increase their prices....here is my Italian made Minelli ... Cost a little less than €200 and was €90 on sale!
> The true colour is in the first picture.



Yeah. The markup is so ridiculously high I sometimes wonder if the name is worth for all that jazz and suffer coz some of them are such a pain to carry. I know I get lured and suck up to the marketing tricks sometimes, but many times, I have to pause and wonder if I really should shell out my money just for "that".


----------



## vink

Thanks for the Japan-trip love! 

RemainSilly - My mom loves their table wares. We only use them exclusively until recently when she discover Luminarc. She said although they're not as beautiful, they're easier to take care of. Plus, she doesn't have to worry about the helpers chipping them. [emoji28] I'm so tempted to get a new set for her, but just settled for a tea set instead. [emoji6] 

It's Legoland today. DH got a race yesterday and as a good wife, we was there to wait for him to reach the finish line. Nothing much for me. 




And something from today. 







I'm not big on Lego, nor is DD. We went there just because her classmate went last April and raves about it so much.  She enjoys the park alright. It's kinda funny that although the rides are very mild and suit for smaller kids, in my opinion, DD Loves their playgrounds. They have one for every theme parts of the park. It's funny we pay such a tickets just so she can play with something so simple we may get at the park for free. Simple is always the best, I think. [emoji4] 







As for tomorrow m we plan for the aquarium.


----------



## BarbaraKE

Haha - I had to laugh at that part about your daughter (enjoying something so simple that she could do for free in a park back home). 

I remember when my ex-husband took our two boys to Disney World for a week. Of course it was a last-minute decision, he paid an absolute fortune. But what was all they talked about when they got home? The swimming pool at the hotel had sand in the bottom of it. 

Oohh, a pool with sand!! LOL.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Am working on project.
> And excited about friend designing baseball humor t-shirts. Should have soon.


Exciting! A project! 
And the t-shirt plan sounds great.


Murphy47 said:


> I have been running around like crazy woman trying to get all the items needed for college before they sell out.
> Plus plan for trip to New Orleans to get DD registered for classes.
> I did get some pool time in so I am more relaxed now.



Pool time is always cool. Hope you get all the college items, soon.


Tomsmom said:


> We had family over for dinner it was nice


Glad that it was nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A friend of mine bought a spa.....
> It's outside in a lovely garden.
> Think it will be cool during hot summer days...


I want my personal lake at the front door.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Thanks for the Japan-trip love!
> 
> RemainSilly - My mom loves their table wares. We only use them exclusively until recently when she discover Luminarc. She said although they're not as beautiful, they're easier to take care of. Plus, she doesn't have to worry about the helpers chipping them. [emoji28] I'm so tempted to get a new set for her, but just settled for a tea set instead. [emoji6]
> 
> It's Legoland today. DH got a race yesterday and as a good wife, we was there to wait for him to reach the finish line. Nothing much for me.
> 
> View attachment 3728561
> 
> 
> And something from today.
> 
> View attachment 3728563
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728564
> 
> 
> I'm not big on Lego, nor is DD. We went there just because her classmate went last April and raves about it so much.  She enjoys the park alright. It's kinda funny that although the rides are very mild and suit for smaller kids, in my opinion, DD Loves their playgrounds. They have one for every theme parts of the park. It's funny we pay such a tickets just so she can play with something so simple we may get at the park for free. Simple is always the best, I think. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3728565
> 
> 
> View attachment 3728567
> 
> 
> As for tomorrow m we plan for the aquarium.


Such cool pics! Thank you for sharing. I loved Lego as a kid, but never went to Legoland. 
Great that you are having fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

BarbaraKE said:


> Haha - I had to laugh at that part about your daughter (enjoying something so simple that she could do for free in a park back home).
> 
> I remember when my ex-husband took our two boys to Disney World for a week. Of course it was a last-minute decision, he paid an absolute fortune. But what was all they talked about when they got home? The swimming pool at the hotel had sand in the bottom of it.
> 
> Oohh, a pool with sand!! LOL.


Hahaha. I think a Pool with sand is cool!


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone has an aching back and needs to carry a lightweight bag this week. Thank God I have several options.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Someone has an aching back and needs to carry a lightweight bag this week. Thank God I have several options.
> View attachment 3728630



Perfect, Ludmilla! Longchamp leather is so lightweight that in case of back, shoulder or neck pain, everyone needs to have a Longchamp bag in their collection...And they are so lovely....


----------



## vink

BarbaraKE said:


> Haha - I had to laugh at that part about your daughter (enjoying something so simple that she could do for free in a park back home).
> 
> I remember when my ex-husband took our two boys to Disney World for a week. Of course it was a last-minute decision, he paid an absolute fortune. But what was all they talked about when they got home? The swimming pool at the hotel had sand in the bottom of it.
> 
> Oohh, a pool with sand!! LOL.



Yes, it's funny to me, too. Lucky it's only us at the park. DH was having a light day recovery with his gang or I'll never hear the finish of it. The guy hates all kind of amusement park/theme park. [emoji28] 

I think that pool is cool, too! It must be very hard for them to clean it though. I wonder how. [emoji848] 




Ludmilla said:


> I want my personal lake at the front door.



Me, too! 




Ludmilla said:


> Such cool pics! Thank you for sharing. I loved Lego as a kid, but never went to Legoland.
> Great that you are having fun!



I'm not big on them. I try, but my imagination is so limited. [emoji28] They have all kind of sculptures done by lego there. Very fascinating. If you're into Lego, you'll love it. Even as clueless as I am, I still feel amazed. [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

BarbaraKE said:


> Haha - I had to laugh at that part about your daughter (enjoying something so simple that she could do for free in a park back home).
> 
> I remember when my ex-husband took our two boys to Disney World for a week. Of course it was a last-minute decision, he paid an absolute fortune. But what was all they talked about when they got home? The swimming pool at the hotel had sand in the bottom of it.
> 
> Oohh, a pool with sand!! LOL.



Every travel agent and guide book will tell you the same. That's why they recommend going easy on the theme parks if your kids are young.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Ludmilla! Longchamp leather is so lightweight that in case of back, shoulder or neck pain, everyone needs to have a Longchamp bag in their collection...And they are so lovely....


Hehehe. Yes, but I'd like to say that you need more than one.... for changing options. 


vink said:


> Yes, it's funny to me, too. Lucky it's only us at the park. DH was having a light day recovery with his gang or I'll never hear the finish of it. The guy hates all kind of amusement park/theme park. [emoji28]
> 
> I think that pool is cool, too! It must be very hard for them to clean it though. I wonder how. [emoji848]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me, too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not big on them. I try, but my imagination is so limited. [emoji28] They have all kind of sculptures done by lego there. Very fascinating. If you're into Lego, you'll love it. Even as clueless as I am, I still feel amazed. [emoji4]


I think it is rather cool what sculptures they make with Lego. Great you were having fun.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes, but I'd like to say that you need more than one.... for changing options.
> 
> I think it is rather cool what sculptures they make with Lego. Great you were having fun.


More than one.... Of course, It goes without saying!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Every travel agent and guide book will tell you the same. That's why they recommend going easy on the theme parks if your kids are young.



Yeah.. but I just can't help. [emoji28]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> RemainSilly - My mom loves their table wares. We only use them exclusively until recently when she discover Luminarc. She said although they're not as beautiful, they're easier to take care of. Plus, she doesn't have to worry about the helpers chipping them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm so tempted to get a new set for her, but just settled for a tea set instead.


I have everyday noritake dishes--thicker, dishwasher/microwave safe.
And the fancies.
Agreed, fancies see less use.
Whereas abuse-tolerant ones serve food indoors. Then are piled with turtle greens & hauled out to garden.

What people build with legos is amazing!
Thanks for photos.


Ludmilla said:


> I want my personal lake at the front door.


Omg, me too!
Or a beach.
Littered with nude male models. And handbags.




Ludmilla said:


> Someone has an aching back and needs to carry a lightweight bag this week. Thank God I have several options.
> View attachment 3728630


Love springy green shirt, paired with bag! Very crisp!
Hope back improves.


Ludmilla said:


> I think it is rather cool what sculptures they make with Lego.


Saw huge lego beefeater, in London store.
Pretty cool.

Loved legos, as kid.
But never built as intended.
Combined sets, to create odd vehicles. With multiple levels & crazy features.
Sometimes propellers & shuttered windows. Or tiny trees.
Then would load up with my favorite plastic animals.
Usually, Oliver the pig would drive.
Or koala, with chewed ear.
And race around house furniture. Adventuring.
Hours. Did this for hours.


----------



## remainsilly

Sweet potato growing well:


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Sweet potato growing well:
> View attachment 3729477


What is the next step with that sweet potato?

What bags are we wearing this week. Ludmilla I adore the LC !


----------



## Tomsmom

I've finally changed out of the MCM into LV neverful.  I wear her cinched.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> What is the next step with that sweet potato?
> 
> What bags are we wearing this week. Ludmilla I adore the LC !


Just watching it grow.
No serious goal.

Still using signed glove leather bag.
Baseball team traded couple players--
so must stalk new ones with my sharpie marker.

What bag are you carrying?
edit: aha! see it above nice!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Sweet potato growing well:
> View attachment 3729477


Nice pic .... but let me prefer the other one.....remainsilly...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3729496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally changed out of the MCM into LV neverful.  I wear her cinched.


Wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you!


----------



## Murphy47

So can those male models be persuaded to come to our next gathering at the Mackeral? Or maybe some baseball players?


----------



## vink

It's aquarium day today. You can tell how excited I am since we get to see them up close during the training session. [emoji4] 
















And DD so happy when she found out I sneaked in a melon for her after the day on our way back to the hotel. [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> It's aquarium day today. You can tell how excited I am since we get to see them up close during the training session. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3729557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729562
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729568
> 
> 
> And DD so happy when she found out I sneaked in a melon for her after the day on our way back to the hotel. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3729570


My goodness those photos are breathtaking!!  And your dd is absolutely adorable !


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> My goodness those photos are breathtaking!!  And your dd is absolutely adorable !



Thank you. [emoji4] 

And I did buy a bag or should I say a basket, today. [emoji16] I have a thing for crazy material and I love basket! It's just never practical, but all the Japanese ladies are using basket everywhere this year, so I have options. [emoji4] I got a hard shape one with both handheld and long strap. I'll show it later. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I have everyday noritake dishes--thicker, dishwasher/microwave safe.
> And the fancies.
> Agreed, fancies see less use.
> Whereas abuse-tolerant ones serve food indoors. Then are piled with turtle greens & hauled out to garden.
> 
> What people build with legos is amazing!
> Thanks for photos.
> 
> Omg, me too!
> Or a beach.
> Littered with nude male models. And handbags.
> View attachment 3729467
> 
> 
> Love springy green shirt, paired with bag! Very crisp!
> Hope back improves.
> 
> Saw huge lego beefeater, in London store.
> Pretty cool.
> 
> Loved legos, as kid.
> But never built as intended.
> Combined sets, to create odd vehicles. With multiple levels & crazy features.
> Sometimes propellers & shuttered windows. Or tiny trees.
> Then would load up with my favorite plastic animals.
> Usually, Oliver the pig would drive.
> Or koala, with chewed ear.
> And race around house furniture. Adventuring.
> Hours. Did this for hours.


OMG those guys in the catwalk! 
I think your Lego playing was great.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sweet potato growing well:
> View attachment 3729477


Woohoo!


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3729496
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've finally changed out of the MCM into LV neverful.  I wear her cinched.


Thank you, I adore your NF, too. 


Murphy47 said:


> So can those male models be persuaded to come to our next gathering at the Mackeral? Or maybe some baseball players?


Hopefully.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> It's aquarium day today. You can tell how excited I am since we get to see them up close during the training session. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3729557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729562
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729568
> 
> 
> And DD so happy when she found out I sneaked in a melon for her after the day on our way back to the hotel. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3729570


OMG so cool! Amazing pics!


----------



## Ludmilla

Waiting for the train.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> It's aquarium day today. You can tell how excited I am since we get to see them up close during the training session. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3729557
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729562
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729564
> 
> 
> View attachment 3729568
> 
> 
> And DD so happy when she found out I sneaked in a melon for her after the day on our way back to the hotel. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3729570


Your trip is a wonder, vink!
Thanks for sharing your lovely pics.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3729618
> 
> Waiting for the train.


What can I see in your lovely Foulonné, Ludmilla ?
A scarf? Does it mean the temperatures are low this time of year?


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> That's not what I meant, mgwonline.
> Of course they have to do business.
> I only wanted to say that if we want to have a real bargain it's better to buy an expensive item from eBay for example.



I see now

Sometimes you can find deals better than eBay. Sometimes. Though when I'm on the hunt for a bag and deal I'll hunt for months


----------



## Ludmilla

It's a cardigan. The temperatures are low in the mornings. Today we have 10 C.


----------



## Mariapia

mgwonline said:


> I see now
> 
> Sometimes you can find deals better than eBay. Sometimes. Though when I'm on the hunt for a bag and deal I'll hunt for months


The first time I bought a designer bag from eBay....It was a fake. 
I then bought a vintage Kelly from a seller who happened to live a few kilometers from my place.
Which means I could go and see the bag before buying it. 
Everything went smoothly. 
Now, I can tell you I am a little scared.
I prefer to wait for the sales....or buy from a consignment store if the bag is around 50% cheaper than retail...
A full time job!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's a cardigan. The temperatures are low in the mornings. Today we have 10 C.


10 degrees is cold.... Fortunately you have lots of roomy nice bags to choose from..


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The first time I bought a designer bag from eBay....It was a fake.
> I then bought a vintage Kelly from a seller who happened to live a few kilometers from my place.
> Which means I could go and see the bag before buying it.
> Everything went smoothly.
> Now, I can tell you I am a little scared.
> I prefer to wait for the sales....or buy from a consignment store if the bag is around 50% cheaper than retail...
> A full time job!


I shopped ebay once.
To buy a drum. With rare finish & great sound quality. Hard to find.
It arrived with finish cracked/split to hell--despite this being main selling/advert point.
When I emailed seller, he was rude & argumentative. Accusing me of not appreciating drums for sound quality, but being shallow about looks.
This was before current buyer protections.
But we resolved this issue quickly, anyway.
Afterwards, closed ebay/paypal accounts. Never used again.
Not worth it, imo.
For buying handbags?! Omg...No way.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It's a cardigan. The temperatures are low in the mornings. Today we have 10 C.


Our weather is very changeable, too.
I blame all the hairspray we used in 1980's. Destroying ozone layer.


----------



## mgwonline

Mariapia said:


> The first time I bought a designer bag from eBay....It was a fake.
> I then bought a vintage Kelly from a seller who happened to live a few kilometers from my place.
> Which means I could go and see the bag before buying it.
> Everything went smoothly.
> Now, I can tell you I am a little scared.
> I prefer to wait for the sales....or buy from a consignment store if the bag is around 50% cheaper than retail...
> A full time job!



Girl I hear ya! I always have bags authenticated before buying. One I bought from my friend ended up being fake. Thankfully I could easily return it


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> 10 degrees is cold.... Fortunately you have lots of roomy nice bags to choose from..


Hehehe. Yes. 


Bag of yesterday. Today we have a holiday again and tomorrow I am not at the office. Hooray! I like the cooler temperatures in the mornings. Everything smells so nice and fresh before the heat sets in. 


remainsilly said:


> I shopped ebay once.
> To buy a drum. With rare finish & great sound quality. Hard to find.
> It arrived with finish cracked/split to hell--despite this being main selling/advert point.
> When I emailed seller, he was rude & argumentative. Accusing me of not appreciating drums for sound quality, but being shallow about looks.
> This was before current buyer protections.
> But we resolved this issue quickly, anyway.
> Afterwards, closed ebay/paypal accounts. Never used again.
> Not worth it, imo.
> For buying handbags?! Omg...No way.


Buying bags on ebay cost me some nerves, but I was very lucky most of times. I still look for bags (Mulb Del Rey), but not as often. 


remainsilly said:


> Our weather is very changeable, too.
> I blame all the hairspray we used in 1980's. Destroying ozone layer.


Hihi.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes.
> View attachment 3731521
> 
> Bag of yesterday. Today we have a holiday again and tomorrow I am not at the office. Hooray! I like the cooler temperatures in the mornings. Everything smells so nice and fresh before the heat sets in.
> 
> Buying bags on ebay cost me some nerves, but I was very lucky most of times. I still look for bags (Mulb Del Rey), but not as often.
> 
> Hihi.


Lovely bag for a day off, Ludmilla! You will be able to go shopping and hide all your great finds in it.
Enjoy your free Thursday!
As for me, I am taking out my Bandit  Manchot.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3731569
> 
> Lovely bag for a day off, Ludmilla! You will be able to go shopping and hide all your great finds in it.
> Enjoy your free Thursday!
> As for me, I am taking out my Bandit  Manchot.





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3731569
> 
> Lovely bag for a day off, Ludmilla! You will be able to go shopping and hide all your great finds in it.
> Enjoy your free Thursday!
> As for me, I am taking out my Bandit  Manchot.



Gorgeous blue!


----------



## Ludmilla

.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3731569
> 
> Lovely bag for a day off, Ludmilla! You will be able to go shopping and hide all your great finds in it.
> Enjoy your free Thursday!
> As for me, I am taking out my Bandit  Manchot.


I remember you found her at a bookstore. 
No shopping around here, everything is closed down. I was out and about in the countryside instead.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I remember you found her at a bookstore.
> No shopping around here, everything is closed down. I was out and about in the countryside instead.


Yes, I found it in a bookstore! We have two big ones in town  but I order my ebooks from Amazon.   
I know, I know....
So no shopping today, Ludmilla... But being out and about in the countryside is much better for health and wallets...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3731521
> 
> Bag of yesterday. Today we have a holiday again and tomorrow I am not at the office. Hooray! I like the cooler temperatures in the mornings. Everything smells so nice and fresh before the heat sets in.
> 
> Buying bags on ebay cost me some nerves, but I was very lucky most of times. I still look for bags (Mulb Del Rey), but not as often.


Love fresh, cool mornings, too.
And evenings, after stars appear. With wind through trees.

Loving your spunky, colorful outfits!
And great bag patina.

You have good ebay skills.
And found some true beauties.

Yes, I find myself not giving much thought to mulberry, either.
Since it moved into "affordable luxury" market. And cut quality to up profits.

Also couple bitter squids on that forum began dousing me in ink, every time I post contrary opinion.(& mods remove my comments/friends' supportive comments, but leave others)
F*** it. Own the good stuff mulb made. Better things to do.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3731569
> 
> Lovely bag for a day off, Ludmilla! You will be able to go shopping and hide all your great finds in it.
> Enjoy your free Thursday!
> As for me, I am taking out my Bandit  Manchot.


Love color/texture combination!
This bag design REALLY works!
Most things from bookshops ARE perfect, though.


----------



## remainsilly

Oh my.
He bought a new ricky bag...for his dog.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I found it in a bookstore! We have two big ones in town  but I order my ebooks from Amazon.
> I know, I know....
> So no shopping today, Ludmilla... But being out and about in the countryside is much better for health and wallets...


I don't read ebooks as I work at the computer. I hate staring at screens it really hurts my eyes. And "my" bookstore is 5 minutes away from my home. Getting books there is much faster than amazon. 
Yes, the countryside is great for the health and wallet. 




And you can find nice things for free!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Love fresh, cool mornings, too.
> And evenings, after stars appear. With wind through trees.
> 
> Loving your spunky, colorful outfits!
> And great bag patina.
> 
> You have good ebay skills.
> And found some true beauties.
> 
> Yes, I find myself not giving much thought to mulberry, either.
> Since it moved into "affordable luxury" market. And cut quality to up profits.
> 
> Also couple bitter squids on that forum began dousing me in ink, every time I post contrary opinion.(& mods remove my comments/friends' supportive comments, but leave others)
> F*** it. Own the good stuff mulb made. Better things to do.
> 
> Love color/texture combination!
> This bag design REALLY works!
> Most things from bookshops ARE perfect, though.


Thank you for your bag and outfit compliments. 
I find myself looking at non designer bags a lot. High end bags are too expensive for my wallet by now. And admittedly there is no high end bag around that wows me at the moment. The Mulb Del Rey is a bag I coveted for a long while. I would be happy to find one, but I won't be sad if I don't. 
I am sorry about your bad ecperiences.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh my.
> He bought a new ricky bag...for his dog.



Hopefully the dog is happy.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Oh my.
> He bought a new ricky bag...for his dog.


----------



## Megs

remainsilly said:


> Love fresh, cool mornings, too.
> And evenings, after stars appear. With wind through trees.
> 
> Loving your spunky, colorful outfits!
> And great bag patina.
> 
> You have good ebay skills.
> And found some true beauties.
> 
> Yes, I find myself not giving much thought to mulberry, either.
> Since it moved into "affordable luxury" market. And cut quality to up profits.
> 
> Also couple bitter squids on that forum began dousing me in ink, every time I post contrary opinion.(& mods remove my comments/friends' supportive comments, but leave others)
> F*** it. Own the good stuff mulb made. Better things to do.
> 
> Love color/texture combination!
> This bag design REALLY works!
> Most things from bookshops ARE perfect, though.





remainsilly said:


> Love fresh, cool mornings, too.
> And evenings, after stars appear. With wind through trees.
> 
> Loving your spunky, colorful outfits!
> And great bag patina.
> 
> You have good ebay skills.
> And found some true beauties.
> 
> Yes, I find myself not giving much thought to mulberry, either.
> Since it moved into "affordable luxury" market. And cut quality to up profits.
> 
> Also couple bitter squids on that forum began dousing me in ink, every time I post contrary opinion.(& mods remove my comments/friends' supportive comments, but leave others)
> F*** it. Own the good stuff mulb made. Better things to do.
> 
> Love color/texture combination!
> This bag design REALLY works!
> Most things from bookshops ARE perfect, though.



I'm sorry you feel that we have deleted comments in a one-sided manner. If there is anything you'd like me to look at, feel free to PM me


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh my.
> He bought a new ricky bag...for his dog.




 Nice of him [emoji173]️


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I have been MIA as I had to drive to New Orleans for DD orientation at Tulane. 
She leaped out of car before I came to a complete stop. 
Ugh. 
Zero parking. As is old college smack dab in middle of town. 
Literally drove around in the heat for one hour looking for financial aid office. Never found a parking spot or the office. 
Gave up in disgust and went shopping. 
Lovely outlets. Here's my haul:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach Siggy dual strap. $57 US
Coach Baseman Wallet, $49
Longchamp Wallet $76 
Skechers sandals $20
Then treated myself to beignets at Cafe du Monde outpost. 
Took bicycle cab back as was exhausted. 
Possibly should have joined Ludmilla in countryside or Mariapia in bookstore. 
Cooler temps and certainly cheaper. 
Remainsilly, tell the mulb ladies [emoji13]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been MIA as I had to drive to New Orleans for DD orientation at Tulane.
> She leaped out of car before I came to a complete stop.
> Ugh.
> Zero parking. As is old college smack dab in middle of town.
> Literally drove around in the heat for one hour looking for financial aid office. Never found a parking spot or the office.
> Gave up in disgust and went shopping.
> Lovely outlets. Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732215
> 
> Coach Siggy dual strap. $57 US
> Coach Baseman Wallet, $49
> Longchamp Wallet $76
> Skechers sandals $20
> Then treated myself to beignets at Cafe du Monde outpost.
> Took bicycle cab back as was exhausted.
> Possibly should have joined Ludmilla in countryside or Mariapia in bookstore.
> Cooler temps and certainly cheaper.
> Remainsilly, tell the mulb ladies [emoji13]


New Orleans sounds like an exciting and cool place for studying  (though not for parking )
Love your haul! I need shoes, too, and want to go shopping today. You are certainly very wellcome to come on countryside strolls with me.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been MIA as I had to drive to New Orleans for DD orientation at Tulane.
> She leaped out of car before I came to a complete stop.
> Ugh.
> Zero parking. As is old college smack dab in middle of town.
> Literally drove around in the heat for one hour looking for financial aid office. Never found a parking spot or the office.
> Gave up in disgust and went shopping.
> Lovely outlets. Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732215
> 
> Coach Siggy dual strap. $57 US
> Coach Baseman Wallet, $49
> Longchamp Wallet $76
> Skechers sandals $20
> Then treated myself to beignets at Cafe du Monde outpost.
> Took bicycle cab back as was exhausted.
> Possibly should have joined Ludmilla in countryside or Mariapia in bookstore.
> Cooler temps and certainly cheaper.
> Remainsilly, tell the mulb ladies [emoji13]


Great haul, Murphy!
No parking spots but every cloud has a silver lining..Congrats on your finds !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> New Orleans sounds like an exciting and cool place for studying  (though not for parking )
> Love your haul! I need shoes, too, and want to go shopping today. You are certainly very wellcome to come on countryside strolls with me.


Enjoy Friday shopping, Ludmilla. And don't forget to post pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

A girl, her bag and several missions. Oak Lexy and I heading to town.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3732922
> 
> A girl, her bag and several missions. Oak Lexy and I heading to town.


Seems that you are all set, Ludmilla.
I am afraid that any bag you will see.... might find it difficult to compete with Oak Lexy...


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have been MIA as I had to drive to New Orleans for DD orientation at Tulane.
> She leaped out of car before I came to a complete stop.
> Ugh.
> Zero parking. As is old college smack dab in middle of town.
> Literally drove around in the heat for one hour looking for financial aid office. Never found a parking spot or the office.
> Gave up in disgust and went shopping.
> Lovely outlets. Here's my haul:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3732215
> 
> Coach Siggy dual strap. $57 US
> Coach Baseman Wallet, $49
> Longchamp Wallet $76
> Skechers sandals $20
> Then treated myself to beignets at Cafe du Monde outpost.
> Took bicycle cab back as was exhausted.
> Possibly should have joined Ludmilla in countryside or Mariapia in bookstore.
> Cooler temps and certainly cheaper.
> Remainsilly, tell the mulb ladies [emoji13]


Ughhh that stinks about the parking but you did great shopping!  Love the haul!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3732922
> 
> A girl, her bag and several missions. Oak Lexy and I heading to town.


Nice bag!  I agree with Mariapia that Lexy has some great competition!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Seems that you are all set, Ludmilla.
> I am afraid that any bag you will see.... might find it difficult to compete with Oak Lexy...


We were hunting for shoes, not bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Nice bag!  I agree with Mariapia that Lexy has some great competition!


Hehehe, thank you. Oak Lexy was my HG bag for a long time. The first designer bag I fell in love with.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3733141
> 
> Mission accomplished.


Lovely shoes, Ludmilla!
They also look very comfortable.What brand are they?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3733141
> 
> Mission accomplished.



Lovely shoes. 
Wish I had some like that for this trip. 
Feet hurt. 
Saw a woman wearing Ugg slippers. Made me hot just to look at them.


----------



## vink

I'm home last night and it's laundry day today. [emoji28] Gotta get it prepared for next week. 

Japan always do me some damage in the shopping department since I always have a thing for canvas and basket and they gave Huge variety and design to choose from. (Not to mention skincare and all other weirdly creative stuff[emoji16]) I got greedy and got myself 3 canvas bags; a handheld purse, a crossbody, and a tote, and another structured basket completed with handheld and shoulder strap. I'm in heaven.[emoji16] 

The problem is how can I divide my time to use and enjoy then all. [emoji28] 

The rest is fine. 

Happy weekend girls!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lovely shoes, Ludmilla!
> They also look very comfortable.What brand are they?


Thank you! They ARE very comfortable. The brand is El Naturalista. 


Murphy47 said:


> Lovely shoes.
> Wish I had some like that for this trip.
> Feet hurt.
> Saw a woman wearing Ugg slippers. Made me hot just to look at them.


Thank you, Murphy. Comfy shoes are so important. I try very hard to skip the pretty cute hurting ones and buy the ones that really fit. Turns buying shoes into a nightmare, though, as my feet are long and slim.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I'm home last night and it's laundry day today. [emoji28] Gotta get it prepared for next week.
> 
> Japan always do me some damage in the shopping department since I always have a thing for canvas and basket and they gave Huge variety and design to choose from. (Not to mention skincare and all other weirdly creative stuff[emoji16]) I got greedy and got myself 3 canvas bags; a handheld purse, a crossbody, and a tote, and another structured basket completed with handheld and shoulder strap. I'm in heaven.[emoji16]
> 
> The problem is how can I divide my time to use and enjoy then all. [emoji28]
> 
> The rest is fine.
> 
> Happy weekend girls!


Glad that you are savely back at home. We need to see your new bags, of course. Happy laundry and happy weekend to you, too!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I'm home last night and it's laundry day today. [emoji28] Gotta get it prepared for next week.
> 
> Japan always do me some damage in the shopping department since I always have a thing for canvas and basket and they gave Huge variety and design to choose from. (Not to mention skincare and all other weirdly creative stuff[emoji16]) I got greedy and got myself 3 canvas bags; a handheld purse, a crossbody, and a tote, and another structured basket completed with handheld and shoulder strap. I'm in heaven.[emoji16]
> 
> The problem is how can I divide my time to use and enjoy then all. [emoji28]
> 
> The rest is fine.
> 
> Happy weekend girls!


Wow! What great purchases, vink!
What I do now to give every bag I own a chance... is carry one in the morning... and another one in the afternoon.
Crazy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! They ARE very comfortable. The brand is El Naturalista.
> 
> Thank you, Murphy. Comfy shoes are so important. I try very hard to skip the pretty cute hurting ones and buy the ones that really fit. Turns buying shoes into a nightmare, though, as my feet are long and slim.


Same here, Ludmilla! 
I hate buying shoes. As I walk a lot I have to choose them carefully. And one of the most terrible aspect of the experience is.... finding the right size. I have made a few mistakes in the recent years. 
They feel okay in the store and then.... I find them too small or too big, too tight or too wide.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla!
> I hate buying shoes. As I walk a lot I have to choose them carefully. And one of the most terrible aspect of the experience is.... finding the right size. I have made a few mistakes in the recent years.
> They feel okay in the store and then.... I find them too small or too big, too tight or too wide.


I tend to buy too small shoes. Vanity I guess. 
This time I went to a special shoe store in our town. They have/make medical shoes, too, and they are able to put special soles into the shoes to make them fit perfectly. This is cool!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Glad that you are savely back at home. We need to see your new bags, of course. Happy laundry and happy weekend to you, too!



I'll! [emoji4] I just have to clear up everything and get ready to travel back to work tomorrow. [emoji28] 




Mariapia said:


> Wow! What great purchases, vink!
> What I do now to give every bag I own a chance... is carry one in the morning... and another one in the afternoon.
> Crazy!



I wish I could. I'm just too lazy to even switch out. But I'll have to. I really am in love with my new bags. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] (but yeah... coming back to see Aegean waiting just makes me happy to see her again. [emoji6])


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I tend to buy too small shoes. Vanity I guess.
> This time I went to a special shoe store in our town. They have/make medical shoes, too, and they are able to put special soles into the shoes to make them fit perfectly. This is cool!


Are you talking about El Naturalista?
The brand isn't available in the area....
I will have a look at Sarenza website...


----------



## vink

I know some of you here own Dr.Martens. How's their loafers? I've been looking at them from afar since high school, but I don't like laced up ankled-boots. [emoji28] 
However, the other day, I found one in dark red loafers at a shoe outlet store near my office. Very good price. They don't normally stock  them so I think if I miss it, I may never find it again. I love the color and that thick rubber soles. It runs a bit big like half a size. I haven't asked for my size yet, but don't think they may have it since that's how they work here. All the stock is out for you to see. Since I have lots of meat on the back of my feet, I wonder how that area usually play out in the long term. I manytimes get lots of blisters and rubbing on the upper side of my feet it hurts and not pretty. And I don't want to throw away another good pair of shoes. What do you think?


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I'll! [emoji4] I just have to clear up everything and get ready to travel back to work tomorrow. [emoji28]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I could. I'm just too lazy to even switch out. But I'll have to. I really am in love with my new bags. [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38] (but yeah... coming back to see Aegean waiting just makes me happy to see her again. [emoji6])


Yay! Can't wait for your pics. 


Mariapia said:


> Are you talking about El Naturalista?
> The brand isn't available in the area....
> I will have a look at Sarenza website...


yes, I am talking about that brand. Bummer that you cannot see them in person.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Can't wait for your pics.
> 
> yes, I am talking about that brand. Bummer that you cannot see them in person.


I saw a few El Naturalista shops in Dubai and never got inside because I thought it was a vegan brand....
Silly me!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I know some of you here own Dr.Martens. How's their loafers? I've been looking at them from afar since high school, but I don't like laced up ankled-boots. [emoji28]
> However, the other day, I found one in dark red loafers at a shoe outlet store near my office. Very good price. They don't normally stock  them so I think if I miss it, I may never find it again. I love the color and that thick rubber soles. It runs a bit big like half a size. I haven't asked for my size yet, but don't think they may have it since that's how they work here. All the stock is out for you to see. Since I have lots of meat on the back of my feet, I wonder how that area usually play out in the long term. I manytimes get lots of blisters and rubbing on the upper side of my feet it hurts and not pretty. And I don't want to throw away another good pair of shoes. What do you think?


To answer your question about Docs hurting your feet: my first pair of Docs (that I got 20 years ago ) were ankle boots and I got blisters on my heels. If I remember correctly, they hurt me, but not as bad as others. I taped all the spots where the boots rubbed with a special tape wanderers used on long distance routes. The boots were pretty stiff and it took some time to break them in (or my feet). All in all I had/have 5 other pairs of ankle boots, 2 long boots without heels, 1 pair of long boots with heels, 2 pairs of loafers, sandals, high heels. I never had problems with blisters after the first pair of ankle boots - well the high heels pain me every tome I wear them, but I guess this is a feature of all high heels. 
I cannot tell you, if the shoes will hurt you. Do you own similar shoes like them? Do you use leather loafers in your climate? If you have sweating feet this might increase the risk of blisters. 
Honestly, I think that the quality isn't there anymore. In former days DocMartens lived years and years, nowadays they fall apart pretty fast (I for myself will not buy Docs anytime soon. I am going to try other brands that still produce all of their shoes in the UK).


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I saw a few El Naturalista shops in Dubai and never got inside because I thought it was a vegan brand....
> Silly me!


No, they use real leather and caoutchouc on their soles. 
You will see them somewhere, I am sure.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, they use real leather and caoutchouc on their soles.
> You will see them somewhere, I am sure.


 I googled the brand , It seems they have  a shop 20 km from my place....
Sarenza sells the brand too. 
I am going to wait for the summer sales starting end of first week of July....


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> To answer your question about Docs hurting your feet: my first pair of Docs (that I got 20 years ago ) were ankle boots and I got blisters on my heels. If I remember correctly, they hurt me, but not as bad as others. I taped all the spots where the boots rubbed with a special tape wanderers used on long distance routes. The boots were pretty stiff and it took some time to break them in (or my feet). All in all I had/have 5 other pairs of ankle boots, 2 long boots without heels, 1 pair of long boots with heels, 2 pairs of loafers, sandals, high heels. I never had problems with blisters after the first pair of ankle boots - well the high heels pain me every tome I wear them, but I guess this is a feature of all high heels.
> I cannot tell you, if the shoes will hurt you. Do you own similar shoes like them? Do you use leather loafers in your climate? If you have sweating feet this might increase the risk of blisters.
> Honestly, I think that the quality isn't there anymore. In former days DocMartens lived years and years, nowadays they fall apart pretty fast (I for myself will not buy Docs anytime soon. I am going to try other brands that still produce all of their shoes in the UK).



Thank you very much for your feedback. [emoji4] I usually wear sneakers since I dress quite casual. Loafers are fine. (It's the benefit of being the boss and I can just wear any shoes I fancy for the day. But yeah... sneakers is pretty much "it" for me. I get blistered easily on the back of my heels and the top of my feet. (No low-cut flats and super-flat flats a la ballet flats for me. I need shoes with some thickness in the sole.) My feet don't sweat that much. But I guess socks should be a requirement until the shoes are broken in? 

I understand your sentiment about shoes not being as last long as they used to. I used to have a pair of Nike I worn through from year 9 right to the last year of undergrad. (Not everyday during the last couple of years, but that's how long it can hold.) These days, I throw them out after a year? Or maybe less? The sole are just becoming more delicate and they collapse on the inside after a certain time. I know I have to just give up on them. On the bright side, it means I can get a new shiny shoes once or twice a year. (I'm pretty minimal on the shoes closet. [emoji16] It's a one-in, one-out on shoes for me.) 

I like the look of them. Maybe when I go back this week, I'll check them out and see if it still there and if they have a pair that fits me right. Maybe it's meant to be or maybe I just sweat myself on nothing at all. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I googled the brand , It seems they have  a shop 20 km from my place....
> Sarenza sells the brand too.
> I am going to wait for the summer sales starting end of first week of July....


I knew it that you would find them somewhere!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Thank you very much for your feedback. [emoji4] I usually wear sneakers since I dress quite casual. Loafers are fine. (It's the benefit of being the boss and I can just wear any shoes I fancy for the day. But yeah... sneakers is pretty much "it" for me. I get blistered easily on the back of my heels and the top of my feet. (No low-cut flats and super-flat flats a la ballet flats for me. I need shoes with some thickness in the sole.) My feet don't sweat that much. But I guess socks should be a requirement until the shoes are broken in?
> 
> I understand your sentiment about shoes not being as last long as they used to. I used to have a pair of Nike I worn through from year 9 right to the last year of undergrad. (Not everyday during the last couple of years, but that's how long it can hold.) These days, I throw them out after a year? Or maybe less? The sole are just becoming more delicate and they collapse on the inside after a certain time. I know I have to just give up on them. On the bright side, it means I can get a new shiny shoes once or twice a year. (I'm pretty minimal on the shoes closet. [emoji16] It's a one-in, one-out on shoes for me.)
> 
> I like the look of them. Maybe when I go back this week, I'll check them out and see if it still there and if they have a pair that fits me right. Maybe it's meant to be or maybe I just sweat myself on nothing at all. [emoji4]


I never wore/wear any of my Docs without socks. I even wear the more elegant one with nylons. The sandals are the only ones I wear barefooted. 

It seems like you need shoes with soft leather. So, I would check the leathers of your Docs in question. If it is very stiff I would not take them. There is no use in owning shoes that hurt you.

I am (although it does not seem so) minimal in the shoe department, too. Most of my docs date from 1998-2010. I visit the store regularly, but I am not tempted to buy. 

I hate stuff that falls apart quickly. I do not want to buy new shoes (and clothes and other things) every year and produce a huge mountain of junk just because the companies want to sell their stuff.


----------



## vink

I


----------



## Ludmilla

Wishing all islanders a good week! Out and about with Flo today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3735991
> 
> Wishing all islanders a good week! Out and about with Flo today.


Yes! Miss Flo is back! 
Have a nice day with your lovely companion, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

As it's pretty hot at the moment, no leather bag for me today...
Time to take out a Le Pliage....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes! Miss Flo is back!
> Have a nice day with your lovely companion, Ludmilla!



Thank you. 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3736110
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As it's pretty hot at the moment, no leather bag for me today...
> Time to take out a Le Pliage....



You Le Pliage is soo cheerful! It makes me happy just to look at it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> You Le Pliage is soo cheerful! It makes me happy just to look at it.


There is a strap but when I put it on the bag to carry it crossbody the shape is different and I don't like it....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There is a strap but when I put it on the bag to carry it crossbody the shape is different and I don't like it....


Oh. You need to carry it without the strap then.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. You need to carry it without the strap then.


That's what I do....
This afternoon I got a call from the multi branded store my friend and I  visited two weeks ago...
The SA told me they had received two Loewe Hammock bags...
He sent me pics of the bags.
I love the Hammock but I am still interested in the Ricky.. Remember that I want to find a preowned one.
I don't know....
I answered him that I had to think about it. 
And right now.... I am in deep thoughts....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> That's what I do....
> This afternoon I got a call from the multi branded store my friend and I  visited two weeks ago...
> The SA told me they had received two Loewe Hammock bags...
> He sent me pics of the bags.
> I love the Hammock but I am still interested in the Ricky.. Remember that I want to find a preowned one.
> I don't know....
> I answered him that I had to think about it.
> And right now.... I am in deep thoughts....



What a thought to have!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> That's what I do....
> This afternoon I got a call from the multi branded store my friend and I  visited two weeks ago...
> The SA told me they had received two Loewe Hammock bags...
> He sent me pics of the bags.
> I love the Hammock but I am still interested in the Ricky.. Remember that I want to find a preowned one.
> I don't know....
> I answered him that I had to think about it.
> And right now.... I am in deep thoughts....


That's a tough decision.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That's what I do....
> This afternoon I got a call from the multi branded store my friend and I  visited two weeks ago...
> The SA told me they had received two Loewe Hammock bags...
> He sent me pics of the bags.
> I love the Hammock but I am still interested in the Ricky.. Remember that I want to find a preowned one.
> I don't know....
> I answered him that I had to think about it.
> And right now.... I am in deep thoughts....


Oh dear, this is difficult! Hmmm. Maybe you should ask yourself what bag love came first? Ricky or Hammock? Or what bag would you use more often?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear, this is difficult! Hmmm. Maybe you should ask yourself what bag love came first? Ricky or Hammock? Or what bag would you use more often?





Tomsmom said:


> That's a tough decision.



Making decisions is always difficult for me...
Even more so when it comes to bags. 
Am I the only one?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Making decisions is always difficult for me...
> Even more so when it comes to bags.
> Am I the only one?



Not the only one. 
Hard for me to say no to bags, especially if they're on sale. They might look gorgeous, but many aren't very functional so I use it for a week or two them end up selling it. 
Trying to be more selective these days and just go with styles I know work.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not the only one.
> Hard for me to say no to bags, especially if they're on sale. They might look gorgeous, but many aren't very functional so I use it for a week or two them end up selling it.
> Trying to be more selective these days and just go with styles I know work.


You're right, Murphy. After lots of mistakes, I know the kind of bags that  fill my needs.
Only trouble is whenever I go window shopping or browse the Net, there are lots that fit the bill.
And that's when my problems start. 
Best thing to do is wait.... see if the obsession begins to fade.
And, fortunately, most of the time it works.
Of course, the price is also the biggest deterrent.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Murphy. After lots of mistakes, I know the kind of bags that  fill my needs.
> Only trouble is whenever I go window shopping or browse the Net, there are lots that fit the bill.
> And that's when my problems start.
> Best thing to do is wait.... see if the obsession begins to fade.
> And, fortunately, most of the time it works.
> Of course, the price is also the biggest deterrent.



So true. 
Rent and food. Keeps a lid on my bag obsession.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So true.
> Rent and food. Keeps a lid on my bag obsession.


Haha. True.
(Nevertheless I ordered a bag today. )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. True.
> (Nevertheless I ordered a bag today. )


Wow!
We all want to know what it is...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> We all want to know what it is...


Hehehe. I am a very bad girl. I am doing a bit of a cliffhanger.... 
It is not a well known brand.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I am a very bad girl. I am doing a bit of a cliffhanger....
> It is not a well known brand.



Is it brown?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I am a very bad girl. I am doing a bit of a cliffhanger....
> It is not a well known brand.


Spill!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Is it brown?


 Sure!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Spill!!


 You are all very curious islanders. 
The brand is called Rural Kind. They make bags that I would call "adventure bags". Hard wearing materials like thick vegetable tanned leather for straps and coated canvas for the bags. My bag is not on their website as it is a collaboration with an online shop from the UK that sells "organic" stuff of different kinds. My bag is an all leather bag.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I never wore/wear any of my Docs without socks. I even wear the more elegant one with nylons. The sandals are the only ones I wear barefooted.
> 
> It seems like you need shoes with soft leather. So, I would check the leathers of your Docs in question. If it is very stiff I would not take them. There is no use in owning shoes that hurt you.
> 
> I am (although it does not seem so) minimal in the shoe department, too. Most of my docs date from 1998-2010. I visit the store regularly, but I am not tempted to buy.
> 
> I hate stuff that falls apart quickly. I do not want to buy new shoes (and clothes and other things) every year and produce a huge mountain of junk just because the companies want to sell their stuff.



Thank you very much for your suggestions! I'll see if I can handle the leather. (I think it maybe quite stuff based on the type of the shoes, but I really like that shade of red and I adore that thick rubber soles. [emoji28]) 

I don't like stuff that falls apart after only a short time, too. I still remember that I can wear many of my clothes right from junior high to undergrad and they'd still be fine. I can't change much on how the industry is heading so my only solution is to stock up when I find things that I like. But it works horrible on my clutter home and life. I'm trying to make peace with that all now. Sometimes, old favorites may have to go, or there's no place for experiments anymore. (Arg! Life starts to get boring!) But I can only keep too many stuff and my wallet has its own limit. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Making decisions is always difficult for me...
> Even more so when it comes to bags.
> Am I the only one?



No. You're not. [emoji6] 

Which one do you like more? I love the look of the hammock, but I doubt its practicality. I don't like the look of the Ricky at all, but I know it'll do the job. 

What do you think?


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> You are all very curious islanders.
> The brand is called Rural Kind. They make bags that I would call "adventure bags". Hard wearing materials like thick vegetable tanned leather for straps and coated canvas for the bags. My bag is not on their website as it is a collaboration with an online shop from the UK that sells "organic" stuff of different kinds. My bag is an all leather bag.



That's the kind of stuff I like! I have super soft spot for canvas bags! I need to see it when you get it, please..... [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I am a very bad girl. I am doing a bit of a cliffhanger....
> It is not a well known brand.





Ludmilla said:


> You are all very curious islanders.
> The brand is called Rural Kind. They make bags that I would call "adventure bags". Hard wearing materials like thick vegetable tanned leather for straps and coated canvas for the bags. My bag is not on their website as it is a collaboration with an online shop from the UK that sells "organic" stuff of different kinds. My bag is an all leather bag.


When will you receive it, Ludmilla?


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> No. You're not. [emoji6]
> 
> Which one do you like more? I love the look of the hammock, but I doubt its practicality. I don't like the look of the Ricky at all, but I know it'll do the job.
> 
> What do you think?


I like both...


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Thank you very much for your suggestions! I'll see if I can handle the leather. (I think it maybe quite stuff based on the type of the shoes, but I really like that shade of red and I adore that thick rubber soles. [emoji28])
> 
> I don't like stuff that falls apart after only a short time, too. I still remember that I can wear many of my clothes right from junior high to undergrad and they'd still be fine. I can't change much on how the industry is heading so my only solution is to stock up when I find things that I like. But it works horrible on my clutter home and life. I'm trying to make peace with that all now. Sometimes, old favorites may have to go, or there's no place for experiments anymore. (Arg! Life starts to get boring!) But I can only keep too many stuff and my wallet has its own limit. [emoji28]


I am stocking up things I like, too. And I am trying to buy new clothes only when something old cannot be worn anymore. As I am not a huge fan of buying clothes this works quite well. It also works with shoes. It is hard not to clutter the house with books and bags, though. 
I got a full leather bag. If I like it there will be a coated canvas bag in my life, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> When will you receive it, Ludmilla?


My order has shipped today (got some other stuff, too). No idea when everything arrives.


----------



## Ludmilla

As there was thunder, lightning and rain on my way to the train station I changed bags today.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I am stocking up things I like, too. And I am trying to buy new clothes only when something old cannot be worn anymore. As I am not a huge fan of buying clothes this works quite well. It also works with shoes. It is hard not to clutter the house with books and bags, though.
> I got a full leather bag. If I like it there will be a coated canvas bag in my life, too.



Good for you! I have all your problem, plus the clothes! I like clothes shopping. [emoji28] Now, I try to limit myself to once a month and I keep track of what I buy just to cut down on the amount. I know what I have in my closet, but like I said, the hoarding mentality always works wonder on me unconsciously. 

Can't wait to see your bag! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3738527
> 
> As there was thunder, lightning and rain on my way to the train station I changed bags today.



She looks comfy and I actually like the patina on her. It shows she's been loved and is a great companion.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Good for you! I have all your problem, plus the clothes! I like clothes shopping. [emoji28] Now, I try to limit myself to once a month and I keep track of what I buy just to cut down on the amount. I know what I have in my closet, but like I said, the hoarding mentality always works wonder on me unconsciously.
> 
> Can't wait to see your bag! [emoji4]


I am such a hoarder. I cannot give things away as long as they are not ruined. My brain always says: "it might come in handy one day." And as soon as I am ready to give sonething away my mother chimes in saying: "oh, but it still looks like new!" 
Hehehe. I am VERY curious about the new bag, too. Good thing: I give another bag away for this one. 


vink said:


> She looks comfy and I actually like the patina on her. It shows she's been loved and is a great companion.



Thank you.  This one is one of the "to-go-to" bags. 
I am always a bit on the fence with the patina on that one. There is some colour transfer on the back I do not like.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am such a hoarder. I cannot give things away as long as they are not ruined. My brain always says: "it might come in handy one day." And as soon as I am ready to give sonething away my mother chimes in saying: "oh, but it still looks like new!"
> Hehehe. I am VERY curious about the new bag, too. Good thing: I give another bag away for this one.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  This one is one of the "to-go-to" bags.
> I am always a bit on the fence with the patina on that one. There is some colour transfer on the back I do not like.



Gently run the color with a white eraser. Will lighten it up. Follow with leather conditioner.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am such a hoarder. I cannot give things away as long as they are not ruined. My brain always says: "it might come in handy one day." And as soon as I am ready to give sonething away my mother chimes in saying: "oh, but it still looks like new!"
> Hehehe. I am VERY curious about the new bag, too. Good thing: I give another bag away for this one.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  This one is one of the "to-go-to" bags.
> I am always a bit on the fence with the patina on that one. There is some colour transfer on the back I do not like.


Don't worry about colour transfer, Ludmilla. It's unavoidable. I had some on my Minelli( same colour as your Bree) and though it had been there for quite a while, I cleaned the bag with Nivea baby milk and it disappeared. 
Your new bag has already shipped? Wonderful! We are all waiting for a reveal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gently run the color with a white eraser. Will lighten it up. Follow with leather conditioner.


Thank you. Great ideas I will give them a try. 
How is preparing for uni working out so far? Still a lot to do?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry about colour transfer, Ludmilla. It's unavoidable. I had some on my Minelli( same colour as your Bree) and though it had been there for quite a while, I cleaned the bag with Nivea baby milk and it disappeared.
> Your new bag has already shipped? Wonderful! We are all waiting for a reveal!


I never heard about Nivea baby milk as a treatment for bags. I will give this one a try, too. 
Yes! Bag is on its way! I will be on a short trip during the weekend (Alps ), but I think it will not arrive before Monday.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I never heard about Nivea baby milk as a treatment for bags. I will give this one a try, too.
> Yes! Bag is on its way! I will be on a short trip during the weekend (Alps ), but I think it will not arrive before Monday.


Baby milk is perfect for cleaning bags....
Enjoy your weekend in the Alps, Ludmilla!
Which bags are going with you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Baby milk is perfect for cleaning bags....
> Enjoy your weekend in the Alps, Ludmilla!
> Which bags are going with you?


I don't know yet. Maybe one of my Bree bags or my navy LC Cuir. 
Decisions decisions.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I don't know yet. Maybe one of my Bree bags or my navy LC Cuir.
> Decisions decisions.


Maybe you can take both. 
Now, if you decide to take one only, either your adventure bag or the Cuir will be perfect. 
Which is the lightest?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. Great ideas I will give them a try.
> How is preparing for uni working out so far? Still a lot to do?



It's a process. 
Purchased most items for her dorm. 
Now in the paperwork phase. Signing forms and filling out endless papers with the same info. 
In August will do actual packing and make Target run for toiletries and snacks. 
Would rather be nag shopping.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It's a process.
> Purchased most items for her dorm.
> Now in the paperwork phase. Signing forms and filling out endless papers with the same info.
> In August will do actual packing and make Target run for toiletries and snacks.
> Would rather be nag shopping.


Paperwork  is a real chore as usual....
But it's for a good cause!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Maybe you can take both.
> Now, if you decide to take one only, either your adventure bag or the Cuir will be perfect.
> Which is the lightest?


The Cuir is lighter weight. I need to pack my clothes first.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It's a process.
> Purchased most items for her dorm.
> Now in the paperwork phase. Signing forms and filling out endless papers with the same info.
> In August will do actual packing and make Target run for toiletries and snacks.
> Would rather be nag shopping.


Ugh. Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Too lazy to change, so still in my Bree today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It's a process.
> Purchased most items for her dorm.
> Now in the paperwork phase. Signing forms and filling out endless papers with the same info.
> In August will do actual packing and make Target run for toiletries and snacks.
> Would rather be nag shopping.



Good luck with all the paper work!  Maybe you can go bag window shopping?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3740000
> 
> Too lazy to change, so still in my Bree today.


Nice skirt!  And bag


----------



## Tomsmom

Today my son graduated from his school. He's special needs so it was really special, not that my other kids grads aren't special but...you know what I mean


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3740260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my son graduated from his school. He's special needs so it was really special, not that my other kids grads aren't special but...you know what I mean



I do know! Big congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I do know! Big congratulations!!!!


Awww Murphy!  How old ?  Thank you


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Awww Murphy!  How old ?  Thank you



Not me. Best friend. 
12 going on 13. Middle school coming up. 
He looks so happy. As do you. Major milestone. 
Future plans already or just breathe for a bit?


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I am such a hoarder. I cannot give things away as long as they are not ruined. My brain always says: "it might come in handy one day." And as soon as I am ready to give sonething away my mother chimes in saying: "oh, but it still looks like new!"
> Hehehe. I am VERY curious about the new bag, too. Good thing: I give another bag away for this one.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  This one is one of the "to-go-to" bags.
> I am always a bit on the fence with the patina on that one. There is some colour transfer on the back I do not like.



Ah... I totally get that mentality! "It might come in handy one day" is what makes me keep so many stuff in my cupboard. And that actually proof true in several occasions before. But I'm trying to be a bit ruthless on clothing now coz since I live in 2 houses, that "buying multiples plus backups" multiply and after some years, I just can't handle it anymore. I'm still very bad when I find something I like, will use it a lot, and know that it's not easy to come by, but otherwise, I'm trying to tell myself that one is enough or my other clothes won't get worn. It makes me regret sometimes, but at least now my wardrobe looks more manageable. [emoji28] 

Your patina is beautiful. It shows the character of your bag wonderfully and how well its life has been. Yeah... color transfer is annoying. Just keep it in the back and only on one side. [emoji17]


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3740260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my son graduated from his school. He's special needs so it was really special, not that my other kids grads aren't special but...you know what I mean



Oh! Look at his face and his smile! He's very happy, too! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Not me. Best friend.
> 12 going on 13. Middle school coming up.
> He looks so happy. As do you. Major milestone.
> Future plans already or just breathe for a bit?


Breathing for a bit


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Oh! Look at his face and his smile! He's very happy, too! Congratulations!!!!


Thank you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Nice skirt!  And bag


Thank you. 
And huge congrats to your son's graduation. He looks so very happy and you must be very proud.


----------



## Ludmilla

Going on a trip today.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3740260
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today my son graduated from his school. He's special needs so it was really special, not that my other kids grads aren't special but...you know what I mean


Huge congrats to your son,Tomsmom! 
And congrats to the whole family too because they are always implied in a child's or sibling' s success!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3740687
> 
> Going on a trip today.


Perfect, Ludmilla!
Enjoy your trip to the Alps!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy your trip to the Alps!


Thank you! Will do!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3740687
> 
> Going on a trip today.


Enjoy !!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Breathing for a bit



Xlnt plan. [emoji173]️[emoji898]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3740687
> 
> Going on a trip today.



Have a safe and fun trip! [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders.
Checking in.
Caught up reading--lovely photos & events happening here. 

Sorry, not posting lately.
Probably will not for some time. Will see.
Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> Checking in.
> Caught up reading--lovely photos & events happening here.
> 
> Sorry, not posting lately.
> Probably will not for some time. Will see.
> Thanks for understanding.


We have missed you remainsilly!
Give us some news when you can....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> Checking in.
> Caught up reading--lovely photos & events happening here.
> 
> Sorry, not posting lately.
> Probably will not for some time. Will see.
> Thanks for understanding.



Missing you. Hope it wasn't those ladies on the 'berry forum. Will sic ninjas on them.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> Checking in.
> Caught up reading--lovely photos & events happening here.
> 
> Sorry, not posting lately.
> Probably will not for some time. Will see.
> Thanks for understanding.


It is very good to hear from you. 
I understand, but we are all missing you.  Hope you will keep visiting the island.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is very good to hear from you.
> I understand, but we are all missing you.  Hope you will keep visiting the island.


Hi Ludmilla!
How did the trip go?
I suppose you are waiting for your new bag...


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> Checking in.
> Caught up reading--lovely photos & events happening here.
> 
> Sorry, not posting lately.
> Probably will not for some time. Will see.
> Thanks for understanding.


Hope to see you back soon !!


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies? 
Another week into summer. 
Weather unusually nice, even have some windows open instead of AC. 


Still rocking this bag. Wonderful leather smell and not too smooshy. 
Ludmilla, have been enjoying your bag porn. 
Anyone up to fun things this week or just work?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies?
> Another week into summer.
> Weather unusually nice, even have some windows open instead of AC.
> View attachment 3744538
> 
> Still rocking this bag. Wonderful leather smell and not too smooshy.
> Ludmilla, have been enjoying your bag porn.
> Anyone up to fun things this week or just work?


Our weather has been beautiful too, love having the windows open!  

Love that bag the color is great!

I'm off to go food shopping after the gym, fun fun, lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!
> How did the trip go?
> I suppose you are waiting for your new bag...


The trip was great. 
The bag arrived today. I am very inpatient to get home and open the parcel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies?
> Another week into summer.
> Weather unusually nice, even have some windows open instead of AC.
> View attachment 3744538
> 
> Still rocking this bag. Wonderful leather smell and not too smooshy.
> Ludmilla, have been enjoying your bag porn.
> Anyone up to fun things this week or just work?


Love this bag of yours and I am happy that you are enjoying my bag porn. 
Just a boring week full at the office. Oh, you all have to cross your finger like mad on Thursday (job interview).
What plans do you have?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Our weather has been beautiful too, love having the windows open!
> 
> Love that bag the color is great!
> 
> I'm off to go food shopping after the gym, fun fun, lol!


Yay! Shopping.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Our weather has been beautiful too, love having the windows open!
> 
> Love that bag the color is great!
> 
> I'm off to go food shopping after the gym, fun fun, lol!



Sounds like a busy morning. 
I have to go to the store slightly hungry or I don't buy anything. 
I just walk around muttering "we don't need that". 
Then there's nothing fun to eat.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag of yours and I am happy that you are enjoying my bag porn.
> Just a boring week full at the office. Oh, you all have to cross your finger like mad on Thursday (job interview).
> What plans do you have?



Quiet week here. 
Household paperwork,then filing same. 
Taking Mom out on Tuesday as usual. 
Hoping weather warms up so I can swim later in the week. 
Fingers crossed for job interview.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag of yours and I am happy that you are enjoying my bag porn.
> Just a boring week full at the office. Oh, you all have to cross your finger like mad on Thursday (job interview).
> What plans do you have?


Oh an interview!!  How exciting yet nerve wracking !  I'll have everything crossed for you


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a busy morning.
> I have to go to the store slightly hungry or I don't buy anything.
> I just walk around muttering "we don't need that".
> Then there's nothing fun to eat.


lol I do the same thing or I hear my dh's voice in my head saying please stop buying cookies...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Quiet week here.
> Household paperwork,then filing same.
> Taking Mom out on Tuesday as usual.
> Hoping weather warms up so I can swim later in the week.
> Fingers crossed for job interview.





Tomsmom said:


> Oh an interview!!  How exciting yet nerve wracking !  I'll have everything crossed for you



Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag of yours and I am happy that you are enjoying my bag porn.
> Just a boring week full at the office. Oh, you all have to cross your finger like mad on Thursday (job interview).
> What plans do you have?


Thursday? We will all be thinking about you, Ludmilla!
You have a fan club here!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> lol I do the same thing or I hear my dh's voice in my head saying please stop buying cookies...



The worst is: when you buy cookies and they STILL say "There's no food in the house".


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thursday? We will all be thinking about you, Ludmilla!
> You have a fan club here!


Thank you! 


Murphy47 said:


> The worst is: when you buy cookies and they STILL say "There's no food in the house".


Hehehe. I would never complain about cookies.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Hehehe. I would never complain about cookies.



Me neither. 
They are both on a "clean" food kick. All this healthy stuff that tastes like dirt to me. Blech. 
But I'll buy whatever they eat.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me neither.
> They are both on a "clean" food kick. All this healthy stuff that tastes like dirt to me. Blech.
> But I'll buy whatever they eat.


Ugh. I am not a huge fan of eating stuff that tastes like paper. But, thankfully they are eating something at last. There are enough girls around that eat nothing.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I am not a huge fan of eating stuff that tastes like paper. But, thankfully they are eating something at last. There are enough girls around that eat nothing.



Luckily for me, both have healthy, if slightly finicky appetites. 
As long as they eat!


----------



## vink

I finally decided on the school for DD. She got into 2 of them and actually there's another one that hasn't replied yet, but we got into our first choice already so she's going there. 

The new school is much bigger like 25 times of the older ones, regarding the number of students in the same year. I'm a bit intimidated by that. I think she is as well. And the atmosphere and environment will definitely be changed. She cried when I told her she's going there. She wants to go to another one, but that one is too far from us. I don't think it'll work in the long term. 

It's also the last week of class at our school. One of her friends is leaving abroad. We're organizing a farewell to the family. I'm quite close to the mom. This will be a farewell for both of us. Me leaving my parent friends (I'm new to this town I'm working in and rarely go out so the only group of people I know and consider friends are the parents at DD's school.) And her leaving her friends, too. 

There're lots of planning going on and stuff to juggle between my work and other things. But it's Tuesday here now. I will get through the week. I hope.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag of yours and I am happy that you are enjoying my bag porn.
> Just a boring week full at the office. Oh, you all have to cross your finger like mad on Thursday (job interview).
> What plans do you have?



Good luck on our interview! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> Checking in.
> Caught up reading--lovely photos & events happening here.
> 
> Sorry, not posting lately.
> Probably will not for some time. Will see.
> Thanks for understanding.



Come visit us when you can. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

My companion the other day. 




Now, I'm back in my Aegean Angelica. She's my favorite of the moment. [emoji4] I love the middle-zippered compartment that I can keep my wallet in securely while have other things open for easy access.


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> My companion the other day.
> 
> View attachment 3745077
> 
> 
> Now, I'm back in my Aegean Angelica. She's my favorite of the moment. [emoji4] I love the middle-zippered compartment that I can keep my wallet in securely while have other things open for easy access.



Looks perfect!


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I finally decided on the school for DD. She got into 2 of them and actually there's another one that hasn't replied yet, but we got into our first choice already so she's going there.
> 
> The new school is much bigger like 25 times of the older ones, regarding the number of students in the same year. I'm a bit intimidated by that. I think she is as well. And the atmosphere and environment will definitely be changed. She cried when I told her she's going there. She wants to go to another one, but that one is too far from us. I don't think it'll work in the long term.
> 
> It's also the last week of class at our school. One of her friends is leaving abroad. We're organizing a farewell to the family. I'm quite close to the mom. This will be a farewell for both of us. Me leaving my parent friends (I'm new to this town I'm working in and rarely go out so the only group of people I know and consider friends are the parents at DD's school.) And her leaving her friends, too.
> 
> There're lots of planning going on and stuff to juggle between my work and other things. But it's Tuesday here now. I will get through the week. I hope.



You'll make it! 
Both my DD went to small private schools most of their careers. 
Youngest switched to larger school in 8th grade (age 13) and was also nervous at first. She quickly adjusted as bigger school means bigger budget. More activities and more friends. 
Hope your DD does also!


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> You'll make it!
> Both my DD went to small private schools most of their careers.
> Youngest switched to larger school in 8th grade (age 13) and was also nervous at first. She quickly adjusted as bigger school means bigger budget. More activities and more friends.
> Hope your DD does also!



That's a comfort to know. We're loving from a very small private school to a huge school own by international conglomerate so.... yeah.... budget is there. She's only 6. (Will be 7 by the next semester.) I hope she adjust fast enough not to feel bad. 

I die a little inside when she cried saying she doesn't want to go.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> That's a comfort to know. We're loving from a very small private school to a huge school own by international conglomerate so.... yeah.... budget is there. She's only 6. (Will be 7 by the next semester.) I hope she adjust fast enough not to feel bad.
> 
> I die a little inside when she cried saying she doesn't want to go.


You are both going through some changes at the moment. Children always want to visit the same school like their friends. But at their age it is so very easy to find new friends again. I think she will adjust fast and be happy with her new school. 
You MM bag is gorgeous! Hehehehe. Nevertheless I totally understand that you changed into your favorite again. Angelica seems to be a very practical style.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> That's a comfort to know. We're loving from a very small private school to a huge school own by international conglomerate so.... yeah.... budget is there. She's only 6. (Will be 7 by the next semester.) I hope she adjust fast enough not to feel bad.
> 
> I die a little inside when she cried saying she doesn't want to go.


Don't worry, vink, your little girl will quickly adjust. Children easily make new friends.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are both going through some changes at the moment. Children always want to visit the same school like their friends. But at their age it is so very easy to find new friends again. I think she will adjust fast and be happy with her new school.
> You MM bag is gorgeous! Hehehehe. Nevertheless I totally understand that you changed into your favorite again. Angelica seems to be a very practical style.


What about your new bag, Ludmilla? Did you collect it yesterday?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What about your new bag, Ludmilla? Did you collect it yesterday?


Yes! But I was not able to take pics. It is very nice.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! But I was not able to take pics. It is very nice.



Can't wait to see!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! But I was not able to take pics. It is very nice.


 Can't wait!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Can't wait to see!





Tomsmom said:


> Can't wait!!


I hope to take some pics this evening.


----------



## Ludmilla

As we had rain this morning I am out and about with Miss Plum.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As we had rain this morning I am out and about with Miss Plum.
> View attachment 3745672


Very pretty !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Very pretty !!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok ladies... here she comes my new bag! Really love the leather it has such a strong smell. And it is very smooth.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok ladies... here she comes my new bag! Really love the leather it has such a strong smell. And it is very smooth.
> View attachment 3745814
> 
> View attachment 3745813


Wow! Very original shape and great leather, Ludmilla!
Huge congrats on your find.
How did you know about the brand?
Are you going to take it out tomorrow?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ok ladies... here she comes my new bag! Really love the leather it has such a strong smell. And it is very smooth.
> View attachment 3745814
> 
> View attachment 3745813


Love the color and that hardware!  Well done Ludmilla .


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Ok ladies... here she comes my new bag! Really love the leather it has such a strong smell. And it is very smooth.
> View attachment 3745814
> 
> View attachment 3745813



The leather look hardy and I think it'll get a very nice patina later. Yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Very original shape and great leather, Ludmilla!
> Huge congrats on your find.
> How did you know about the brand?
> Are you going to take it out tomorrow?


Thank you.  I do not take her out today as she is way too small for the office. 
I found her on a website that sells all kind of "organic" and handmade stuff. The brand is called Rural Kind. They have their own website, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the color and that hardware!  Well done Ludmilla .


Thank you.  I thought I give that unknown brand a try. I like to support young designers that try to create and make things environmental friendly.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> The leather look hardy and I think it'll get a very nice patina later. Yay!


Hehehehe. Thanks!  I am such a sucker for patina.  And the leather is naturally tanned so I hope there will be loads of gorgeous patina.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Very original shape and great leather, Ludmilla!
> Huge congrats on your find.
> How did you know about the brand?
> Are you going to take it out tomorrow?





Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.  I do not take her out today as she is way too small for the office.
> I found her on a website that sells all kind of "organic" and handmade stuff. The brand is called Rural Kind. They have their own website, too.


Lots of ladies in my area carry two bags to work.
One is a crossbody or shoulder bag, the other a tote which they carry by hand.
Could be a good idea, Ludmilla...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lots of ladies in my area carry two bags to work.
> One is a crossbody or shoulder bag, the other a tote which they carry by hand.
> Could be a good idea, Ludmilla...


Noo! Because I have no tote!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Noo! Because I have no tote!


Maybe "tote" wasn't the right word.... I was thinking Le Pliage or Le Cuir...
Aren't they considered as totes? Now.... I am lost, Ludmilla...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Noo! Because I have no tote!


Well one does need a tote!  Lol


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Maybe "tote" wasn't the right word.... I was thinking Le Pliage or Le Cuir...
> Aren't they considered as totes? Now.... I am lost, Ludmilla...



One needs different totes for different occasions. 
See, I'm enabling again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> One needs different totes for different occasions.
> See, I'm enabling again.


Exactly!  (Enabling also )


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Maybe "tote" wasn't the right word.... I was thinking Le Pliage or Le Cuir...
> Aren't they considered as totes? Now.... I am lost, Ludmilla...





Tomsmom said:


> Well one does need a tote!  Lol





Murphy47 said:


> One needs different totes for different occasions.
> See, I'm enabling again.





Tomsmom said:


> Exactly!  (Enabling also )


Hehehehe. You are all correct, ladies. My LC bags are totes (esp. the Le Pliages), but my brain tends to forget that I already have all kinds of bags and stuff. I use my Pliage bags mainly for travel (so they are not filed in my brain as handbags or totes) the Cuirs are filed as "satchel" (cross-body strap).  The large Marcie can be considered as a tote, too. And the MM Selenes are advertised as totes - but they are satchels for me. To make things short: I have all kinds of bag and even some totes. 
A bit of enabling is always fun.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. You are all correct, ladies. My LC bags are totes (esp. the Le Pliages), but my brain tends to forget that I already have all kinds of bags and stuff. I use my Pliage bags mainly for travel (so they are not filed in my brain as handbags or totes) the Cuirs are filed as "satchel" (cross-body strap).  The large Marcie can be considered as a tote, too. And the MM Selenes are advertised as totes - but they are satchels for me. To make things short: I have all kinds of bag and even some totes.
> A bit of enabling is always fun.


Now I am relieved.
After reading your previous post, panic settled in....
What if what I thought was a tote.... wasn't a tote...
And this after 5 years on TPF!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Now I am relieved.
> After reading your previous post, panic settled in....
> What if what I thought was a tote.... wasn't a tote...
> And this after 5 years on TPF!


No, you were absolutely right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3746870
> 
> Bag of the day.


Your Bree is on a roll, Ludmilla!
I am sure all your bags in your closet are asking each other a very important question....
Tomorrow which one of us is going to attend the job interview?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Bree is on a roll, Ludmilla!
> I am sure all your bags in your closet are asking each other a very important question....
> Tomorrow which one of us is going to attend the job interview?


Ha! I am asking that question myself.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I am asking that question myself.


Of course!
Any idea?


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, we are all supporting Ludmilla today!
Sending her good vibes and thoughts for her job interview!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, we are all supporting Ludmilla today!
> Sending her good vibes and thoughts for her job interview!


Thank you so much! Your support means so much to me.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much! Your support means so much to me.
> 
> View attachment 3747646



Xlnt outfit choice! 
Fingers crossed. 
[emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162]


----------



## Tomsmom

Prayers Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you ladies! The interview went well - but they are paying way less than I was promised.  So, probably no new job for me.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! The interview went well - but they are paying way less than I was promised.  So, probably no new job for me.



[emoji53]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> [emoji53]


Huge waste of time and energy (this process lasted for months). They might come up with a better offer, but I very much doubt it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Huge waste of time and energy (this process lasted for months). They might come up with a better offer, but I very much doubt it.


Oh no!
How come the salary is lower now?
Did they give you any explanations?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! The interview went well - but they are paying way less than I was promised.  So, probably no new job for me.


Well that just stinks. I hope they come up with a better offer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh no!
> How come the salary is lower now?
> Did they give you any explanations?



I guess because they re-evaluated the job description. 



Tomsmom said:


> Well that just stinks. I hope they come up with a better offer.


It does. Because they promised a higher salary.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I guess because they re-evaluated the job description.
> 
> 
> It does. Because they promised a higher salary.


No words, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No words, Ludmilla!


I know.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! The interview went well - but they are paying way less than I was promised.  So, probably no new job for me.



Oh... why? I don't like when people do that. [emoji19]


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Oh... why? I don't like when people do that. [emoji19]


To save money I guess.


----------



## Ludmilla

On a brighter note... Used Miss Choc today.


----------



## Ludmilla

As the weekend is almost here - what are you up to? Do you have some adventures in mind?
I will be a lazy bunny and relax.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is adventure Saturday on Pinch Purse Island. My adventure mainly consists of grocery shopping and cleaning the house.
Thankfully I have a pretty bag at my side while heading to the market.


What are your Saturday adventures and what bags are with you?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is adventure Saturday on Pinch Purse Island. My adventure mainly consists of grocery shopping and cleaning the house.
> Thankfully I have a pretty bag at my side while heading to the market.
> View attachment 3749685
> 
> What are your Saturday adventures and what bags are with you?


I am going to the hairdresser's this afternoon. ...
It will keep me away from websites and the bags on sale.
I have seen a few... but, as usual, I can't make up my mind...
Congrats on your pretty bag, Ludmilla.
There is one in brown on Collector Square... but yours is my favourite!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am going to the hairdresser's this afternoon. ...
> It will keep me away from websites and the bags on sale.
> I have seen a few... but, as usual, I can't make up my mind...
> Congrats on your pretty bag, Ludmilla.
> There is one in brown on Collector Square... but yours is my favourite!


How did your appointment with the hairdresser go? Are you happy?
And what bag did you use? 
Hehehe. And what bags are you looking at?  I can never stop looking at bags online. It's a curse. Or: a candy shop that is open 24 hours a day. I try to be strong, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How did your appointment with the hairdresser go? Are you happy?
> And what bag did you use?
> Hehehe. And what bags are you looking at?  I can never stop looking at bags online. It's a curse. Or: a candy shop that is open 24 hours a day. I try to be strong, though.


Oh dear! There were so many ladies at the hairdresser's that I spent three hours there...
The owner who usually cuts my hair was very busy... I had it dyed  then decided
 to skip the  haircut. 
I had my Lucky Le Pliage though....
As for the bags I am interested in, there are two I am still thinking about:
The Longchamp Mystery, 40% off on the LC site.
The Alexander Mc Queen drawstring bag, 50 % off ... ( the one I tried on in Dubai)
In town I have seen a Catherine Parra and a Bergé bucket bag but the sales are starting next Wednesday in the area....
Well... you know me now... I cannot make a choice...I love them all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! There were so many ladies at the hairdresser's that I spent three hours there...
> The owner who usually cuts my hair was very busy... I had it dyed  then decided
> to skip the  haircut.
> I had my Lucky Le Pliage though....
> As for the bags I am interested in, there are two I am still thinking about:
> The Longchamp Mystery, 40% off on the LC site.
> The Alexander Mc Queen drawstring bag, 50 % off ... ( the one I tried on in Dubai)
> In town I have seen a Catherine Parra and a Bergé bucket bag but the sales are starting next Wednesday in the area....
> Well... you know me now... I cannot make a choice...I love them all.


I  the LC Mystery! I am not a fan of draw string bags - they do not work for me.
Bummer about the hairdresser.  Hope you get your haircut soon without the stress and waiting hours.


----------



## Murphy47

A little off topic, but we are adopting a kitty. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Looking for a cool name. They tried to call her "Martini" at the shelter, but she won't answer to it. Well of course not. That's a silly name suitable for a Pomeranian or poodle. 
Looking for a more regal name for this lovely lady. 
Any ideas?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> A little off topic, but we are adopting a kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750530
> 
> Looking for a cool name. They tried to call her "Martini" at the shelter, but she won't answer to it. Well of course not. That's a silly name suitable for a Pomeranian or poodle.
> Looking for a more regal name for this lovely lady.
> Any ideas?


Awww! This is a wonderful cat! 
I fear I am not so good in finding names. Duchess? Countess? Catness?
What are your ideas?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> A little off topic, but we are adopting a kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750530
> 
> Looking for a cool name. They tried to call her "Martini" at the shelter, but she won't answer to it. Well of course not. That's a silly name suitable for a Pomeranian or poodle.
> Looking for a more regal name for this lovely lady.
> Any ideas?


She is so cute, Murphy! 
I love cats.
What about Melissa? Or Romy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She is so cute, Murphy!
> I love cats.
> What about Melissa? Or Romy?


"Cate" would be cool, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Awww! This is a wonderful cat!
> I fear I am not so good in finding names. Duchess? Countess? Catness?
> What are your ideas?



The short list is Katniss, Hermione, or Cleopatra. 
The last one is too much of a mouthful I think.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The short list is Katniss, Hermione, or Cleopatra.
> The last one is too much of a mouthful I think.


I am all for Katniss.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am all for Katniss.


Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Me too!


Katniss should be a great help against our mole rats.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Katniss should be a great help against our mole rats.



Thanks. I agree about the mole rats. 
However, I am outnumbered in regards to Katniss. 
Minerva or Cleo seem to be the currents favs.
We will have to see her personality [emoji75]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> A little off topic, but we are adopting a kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750530
> 
> Looking for a cool name. They tried to call her "Martini" at the shelter, but she won't answer to it. Well of course not. That's a silly name suitable for a Pomeranian or poodle.
> Looking for a more regal name for this lovely lady.
> Any ideas?


Omg she's so beautiful!  I heart cats, good luck with the naming


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks. I agree about the mole rats.
> However, I am outnumbered in regards to Katniss.
> Minerva or Cleo seem to be the currents favs.
> We will have to see her personality [emoji75]


Minerva and Cleo are very nice, too. When will you get your new furry family member?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Omg she's so beautiful!  I heart cats, good luck with the naming


I love cats, too. Wish I could have one.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I love cats, too. Wish I could have one.



Well I didn't miss at hair on everything or floating through the air. 
Or cleaning a cat box. 
In keeping with my love of all things James Bond; her name is Moneypenny.


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> A little off topic, but we are adopting a kitty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750530
> 
> Looking for a cool name. They tried to call her "Martini" at the shelter, but she won't answer to it. Well of course not. That's a silly name suitable for a Pomeranian or poodle.
> Looking for a more regal name for this lovely lady.
> Any ideas?



Constance? 
Mrs. Apple pie? 

I like her eyes! She looks like a very smart cat!


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Constance?
> Mrs. Apple pie?
> 
> I like her eyes! She looks like a very smart cat!



I think so! 
Moneypenny was over ruled so I think it may be Minerva. Will have to see. Right now she is hiding from the fireworks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well I didn't miss at hair on everything or floating through the air.
> Or cleaning a cat box.
> In keeping with my love of all things James Bond; her name is Moneypenny.


Moneypenny would be cool! Hmm. You can call her this way when everyone else is out of the house. 
Hm. Yes. You named all the stuff that keeps me from getting a cat.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think so!
> Moneypenny was over ruled so I think it may be Minerva. Will have to see. Right now she is hiding from the fireworks.


My cat and my dog were the same.... Fireworks ( and thunder) terrified them!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I haven't been reasonable this afternoon.....
I have bought two bags.
Here is the first one. From Catherine Parra....


----------



## Mariapia

The second one is from Bergé, an Italian brand....
The pic isn't very good....


----------



## Murphy47

Wow! 
Both excellent choices. 
Bag envy [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I haven't been reasonable this afternoon.....
> I have bought two bags.
> Here is the first one. From Catherine Parra....


Love your new bags!
Those sales are killing... 
I like how the bear in the middle is looking through the top handles at me. Too cute.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love your new bags!
> Those sales are killing...
> I like how the bear in the middle is looking through the top handles at me. Too cute.


Thank you, Ludmilla! My bears probably think I am crazy.... 
There were no official sales today but both ladies (  working in two different shops) gave me a 50% discount...
I am still thinking about the Berthille tote I saw a few weeks ago. 
I might phone the SA to know if the bag is still available before taking the train to the nearest city....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is from Bergé, an Italian brand....
> The pic isn't very good....


Wow love the new bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla! My bears probably think I am crazy....
> There were no official sales today but both ladies (  working in two different shops) gave me a 50% discount...
> I am still thinking about the Berthille tote I saw a few weeks ago.
> I might phone the SA to know if the bag is still available before taking the train to the nearest city....


Who can say no to a 50% discount?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Who can say no to a 50% discount?


Seriously!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Seriously!!!



As if!


----------



## Murphy47

Trying to read...


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Trying to read...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752590


Awww!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Seriously!!!






Murphy47 said:


> As if!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Trying to read...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752590



Total cat envy. She is such a beauty! And she is going to have a loving home, now.
Do you still have a dog? If so, do both of them get along well?


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks to may back acting up I am carrying my medium Cuir, today. I am always a bit scared about colour transfer, but sometimes you have to take risks in your life. 
Every time I carry a LC bag I am soooooo tempted to buy a whole rainbow of them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I haven't been reasonable this afternoon.....
> I have bought two bags.
> Here is the first one. From Catherine Parra....





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752126
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The second one is from Bergé, an Italian brand....
> The pic isn't very good....


Are you carrying one of your new bags, today? Which one? We need an action shot!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Trying to read...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3752590


Your picture reminds me of the good old days, Murphy!
My cat used to do the same...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3752727
> 
> 
> Thanks to may back acting up I am carrying my medium Cuir, today. I am always a bit scared about colour transfer, but sometimes you have to take risks in your life.
> Every time I carry a LC bag I am soooooo tempted to buy a whole rainbow of them.


Your Cuir won't be prone to colour transfer, Ludmilla.
Enjoy wearing her today...She deserves it!
I am going to take out my Catherine Parra. Will try to take a mod pic...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752744
> 
> Your Cuir won't be prone to colour transfer, Ludmilla.
> Enjoy wearing her today...She deserves it!
> I am going to take out my Catherine Parra. Will try to take a mod pic...


Lovely! You are rocking this bag. And I enjoy seeing the cute background, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! You are rocking this bag. And I enjoy seeing the cute background, too.


The background isn't that cute....
I wish I could use photoshop...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3752727
> 
> 
> Thanks to may back acting up I am carrying my medium Cuir, today. I am always a bit scared about colour transfer, but sometimes you have to take risks in your life.
> Every time I carry a LC bag I am soooooo tempted to buy a whole rainbow of them.


I love that color, nice shoes too btw


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752744
> 
> Your Cuir won't be prone to colour transfer, Ludmilla.
> Enjoy wearing her today...She deserves it!
> I am going to take out my Catherine Parra. Will try to take a mod pic...


Gorgeous !  And I agree the background is nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love that color, nice shoes too btw


Thank you!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752744
> 
> Your Cuir won't be prone to colour transfer, Ludmilla.
> Enjoy wearing her today...She deserves it!
> I am going to take out my Catherine Parra. Will try to take a mod pic...



You rock that bag well!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Total cat envy. She is such a beauty! And she is going to have a loving home, now.
> Do you still have a dog? If so, do both of them get along well?



Sadly, Maggie passed on.  She had Cushings and one day just couldn't get up. 
I do have a 40 gallon tank with Hermit Crabs.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3752744
> 
> Your Cuir won't be prone to colour transfer, Ludmilla.
> Enjoy wearing her today...She deserves it!
> I am going to take out my Catherine Parra. Will try to take a mod pic...



Looks great! Love the color pop!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, Maggie passed on.  She had Cushings and one day just couldn't get up.
> I do have a 40 gallon tank with Hermit Crabs.


Ah no, I am sad to hear that your dog passed away. 
Hehehehe? Hermit Crabs? Are you hoarding them for our Happy Mackerel Summer Party?

Which brings me to a most serious topic: our landlord has complained to me (in fact there were tears, begging and a lot of howling), because we were not to be seen near the Happy Mackerel, lately. In fact he thought we have left the island altogether. He is quite devastated. I told him that we were all busy and so on, but he firmly believes that we have forgotten all about him. Obviously, even the mole rats are gone.




So, I think we should take Murphy's Hermit Crabs, our best bags and pay him a visit.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ah no, I am sad to hear that your dog passed away.
> Hehehehe? Hermit Crabs? Are you hoarding them for our Happy Mackerel Summer Party?
> 
> Which brings me to a most serious topic: our landlord has complained to me (in fact there were tears, begging and a lot of howling), because we were not to be seen near the Happy Mackerel, lately. In fact he thought we have left the island altogether. He is quite devastated. I told him that we were all busy and so on, but he firmly believes that we have forgotten all about him. Obviously, even the mole rats are gone.
> 
> View attachment 3753676
> 
> 
> So, I think we should take Murphy's Hermit Crabs, our best bags and pay him a visit.
> 
> View attachment 3753677



This is the best idea I've heard in a while!!!!
How about we plan something for Bastille Day?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This is the best idea I've heard in a while!!!!
> How about we plan something for Bastille Day?


Very good idea! Count me in.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies.....I couldn't resist....
Another red bag.... Lancel Charly, 40% off.....
Should be here soon....
Why am I feeling guilty now?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3754875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies.....I couldn't resist....
> Another red bag.... Lancel Charly, 40% off.....
> Should be here soon....
> Why am I feeling guilty now?



Stunning. 
Perfect red. 
Love the shape. How about a red family photo?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Stunning.
> Perfect red.
> Love the shape. How about a red family photo?


Will have to find a staircase first, Murphy.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Will have to find a staircase first, Murphy.....



Regular or flying? Ha ha.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Regular or flying? Ha ha.


I have to wait for Charly to arrive....and then look for a staircase....
OMG the whole thing is becoming a full time job!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have to wait for Charly to arrive....and then look for a staircase....
> OMG the whole thing is becoming a full time job!



Maybe. But a job you love !


----------



## Murphy47

Great minds think alike. 
This is what I bought yesterday. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The shape is intriguing. 
No Lancel available around here anymore sadly.


----------



## Murphy47

And I bought this one 2 weeks ago. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Looks a little orange in the photo but it's the Red Garance. 
Surprisingly I didn't own a red bag before this. Don't know why not, it's a great color.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> And I bought this one 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754936
> 
> Looks a little orange in the photo but it's the Red Garance.
> Surprisingly I didn't own a red bag before this. Don't know why not, it's a great color.


Wow, Murphy!
The black quilted bag is very chic! It will look great on you, whether you carry it by hand or crossbody.
Have you taken her out yet?
And of course your red Le Pliage is a wonder too.
Rouge Garance is the cutest Longchamp red.
Congrats on your gorgeous finds, Murphy


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Murphy!
> The black quilted bag is very chic! It will look great on you, whether you carry it by hand or crossbody.
> Have you taken her out yet?
> And of course your red Le Pliage is a wonder too.
> Rouge Garance is the cutest Longchamp red.
> Congrats on your gorgeous finds, Murphy



Thanks. 
I'm drooling over your red collection. [emoji8]
Since it's 90F out, a black quilted bag looks a little silly. 
Soon enough it will be September and out she'll come.


----------



## Mariapia

As I have quite a lot of red bags at the moment... and no red shoes ( I am waiting for my Nike AirMax Thea in red....) I decided to take out my black FitFlop sandals which I ordered.... last January... and paint my toenails....
Rimmel nail polish, the only polish I am not allergic too....
Told you that it was a full time job...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks.
> I'm drooling over your red collection. [emoji8]
> Since it's 90F out, a black quilted bag looks a little silly.
> Soon enough it will be September and out she'll come.


I don't agree, Murphy ... 
I see a lot of ladies wearing black bags with summer dresses here...
Especially quilted bags like yours!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good grief, ladies! I came here to resist a Fossil Emma tote in tan that is on sale right now. An you two went overboard with new bags. Now I feel even more tempted. 

@Mariapia that Lancel bag is sooooooooo stunning!!! Love it. The Charly is on my radar and I totally understand why you had to get that bag. Congrats.

@Murphy47 Your quilted bag is gorgeous. I love it too. So elegant. And I see a lot ladies with similar bags out and about in summer. So enjoy her!  You got the Fossil Emma in grey if I am not mistaken. Do you have it still? Do you like it? Or did you sell it on.

All in all ladies - great finds!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don't agree, Murphy ...
> I see a lot of ladies wearing black bags with summer dresses here...
> Especially quilted bags like yours!



That's because ladies in your part of the world have TASTE. 
Here in the MIDDLE there is not much to be seen. 
Lots of Vera Bradley (which sadly is usually dirty) or Coach logo in the summer. 
I adore FitFlops and I love your polish!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief, ladies! I came here to resist a Fossil Emma tote in tan that is on sale right now. An you two went overboard with new bags. Now I feel even more tempted.
> 
> @Mariapia that Lancel bag is sooooooooo stunning!!! Love it. The Charly is on my radar and I totally understand why you had to get that bag. Congrats.
> 
> @Murphy47 Your quilted bag is gorgeous. I love it too. So elegant. And I see a lot ladies with similar bags out and about in summer. So enjoy her!  You got the Fossil Emma in grey if I am not mistaken. Do you have it still? Do you like it? Or did you sell it on.
> 
> All in all ladies - great finds!



I have a Fossil Emma in Iron up on the Bay. 
I say don't resist. 
Straps good length and fit over a jacket or coat. 
Nice leather and smooth working hardware. 
Will fit iPad easily.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have a Fossil Emma in Iron up on the Bay.
> I say don't resist.
> Straps good length and fit over a jacket or coat.
> Nice leather and smooth working hardware.
> Will fit iPad easily.


Thank you! This is helpful (although not for my wallet).  Poor thing. I am killing my bag budget this year...
Hmm. Maybe I sleep over it?


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3754875
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies.....I couldn't resist....
> Another red bag.... Lancel Charly, 40% off.....
> Should be here soon....
> Why am I feeling guilty now?



Because it's a classic style you know you can wear it well straight to your one hundred and more?


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Great minds think alike.
> This is what I bought yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754925
> 
> The shape is intriguing.
> No Lancel available around here anymore sadly.





Murphy47 said:


> And I bought this one 2 weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3754936
> 
> Looks a little orange in the photo but it's the Red Garance.
> Surprisingly I didn't own a red bag before this. Don't know why not, it's a great color.



I like both of your bags, especially the black one. [emoji1360]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have a Fossil Emma in Iron up on the Bay.
> I say don't resist.
> Straps good length and fit over a jacket or coat.
> Nice leather and smooth working hardware.
> Will fit iPad easily.


Why do you let go of your tote? Is it the colour? Or too many other goodies in your wardrobe?


----------



## vink

I bought some bags, too. [emoji28] I suddenly feel deprive of colors and need them badly. So, I got this bag. [emoji28] (the photo was shot by the shop, but it's the one I got. Too lazy to get out of bed now. [emoji16]) 




I changed out immediately after I got it and find I like it a lot. And since I like it so much, I ordered another one. [emoji28] (I've been looking for a red bag, too, and this just fits [emoji4]) 




This one comes with a shorter, but double strap that can only be worn on the side, while the first one comes with only one strap that's long enough to be worn crossbody. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief, ladies! I came here to resist a Fossil Emma tote in tan that is on sale right now. An you two went overboard with new bags. Now I feel even more tempted.
> 
> @Mariapia that Lancel bag is sooooooooo stunning!!! Love it. The Charly is on my radar and I totally understand why you had to get that bag. Congrats.
> 
> @Murphy47 Your quilted bag is gorgeous. I love it too. So elegant. And I see a lot ladies with similar bags out and about in summer. So enjoy her!  You got the Fossil Emma in grey if I am not mistaken. Do you have it still? Do you like it? Or did you sell it on.
> 
> All in all ladies - great finds!





Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! This is helpful (although not for my wallet).  Poor thing. I am killing my bag budget this year...
> Hmm. Maybe I sleep over it?


Seems that Murphy, vink and I... haven't been very reasonable in the last few days...
It's good to be unreasonable ... especially in summer.
And it seems that Emma is calling you....
I am going to find out what she looks like right now....and I'll be right back...


----------



## Mariapia

Wow! Is that the one?
I love it, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I bought some bags, too. [emoji28] I suddenly feel deprive of colors and need them badly. So, I got this bag. [emoji28] (the photo was shot by the shop, but it's the one I got. Too lazy to get out of bed now. [emoji16])
> 
> View attachment 3755035
> 
> 
> I changed out immediately after I got it and find I like it a lot. And since I like it so much, I ordered another one. [emoji28] (I've been looking for a red bag, too, and this just fits [emoji4])
> 
> View attachment 3755036
> 
> 
> This one comes with a shorter, but double strap that can only be worn on the side, while the first one comes with only one strap that's long enough to be worn crossbody. [emoji4]


Great finds, vink! 
Congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That's because ladies in your part of the world have TASTE.
> Here in the MIDDLE there is not much to be seen.
> Lots of Vera Bradley (which sadly is usually dirty) or Coach logo in the summer.
> I adore FitFlops and I love your polish!!


FitFlops are expensive here.... Those cost €140...As I bought them during the January sales, I got them for 45!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> FitFlops are expensive here.... Those cost €140...As I bought them during the January sales, I got them for 45!



Xlnt sale price. About the same here. Sooooo comfy!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Why do you let go of your tote? Is it the colour? Or too many other goodies in your wardrobe?



I do have a lot of other goodies lately [emoji6]
Mostly I find that the tiny amount of stuff I carry on a daily basis just gets lost in some of the totes. 
I thought I would love the grey since I wear so much of it, but a bag with more color will "pop" more. 
Grey just got lost on grey clothes.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Seems that Murphy, vink and I... haven't been very reasonable in the last few days...
> It's good to be unreasonable ... especially in summer.
> And it seems that Emma is calling you....
> I am going to find out what she looks like right now....and I'll be right back...



No, I'm not. [emoji16] And these bright colors just bring out my smile and lift up my mood. [emoji4] 

I think all my control seems to go out of the window whenever I'm on a trip or when I'm just very very busy. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Great finds, vink!
> Congrats!



Thanks! [emoji16] It's quite funny that I have no problem with them being a bucket-shaped at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I bought some bags, too. [emoji28] I suddenly feel deprive of colors and need them badly. So, I got this bag. [emoji28] (the photo was shot by the shop, but it's the one I got. Too lazy to get out of bed now. [emoji16])
> 
> View attachment 3755035
> 
> 
> I changed out immediately after I got it and find I like it a lot. And since I like it so much, I ordered another one. [emoji28] (I've been looking for a red bag, too, and this just fits [emoji4])
> 
> View attachment 3755036
> 
> 
> This one comes with a shorter, but double strap that can only be worn on the side, while the first one comes with only one strap that's long enough to be worn crossbody. [emoji4]


Those are super happy summer bags. Just looking at them gives you that special feeling of a warm evening at the beach.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Seems that Murphy, vink and I... haven't been very reasonable in the last few days...
> It's good to be unreasonable ... especially in summer.
> And it seems that Emma is calling you....
> I am going to find out what she looks like right now....and I'll be right back...





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3755198
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Is that the one?
> I love it, Ludmilla!



Yes it is this one and I ordered her, yesterday. I am wanting a tote and I was looking at the Fossil Emma for a while now. A friend has one in navy and I see it a lot on our streets and I always like the look of it. Oh well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I do have a lot of other goodies lately [emoji6]
> Mostly I find that the tiny amount of stuff I carry on a daily basis just gets lost in some of the totes.
> I thought I would love the grey since I wear so much of it, but a bag with more color will "pop" more.
> Grey just got lost on grey clothes.


Thank you. 
I ordered the bag, yesterday. I do carry quite a lot to work and I think this bag should serve me well. Naturally I did not get a bag with a pop of colour, but a brown one. As we all know I am in desperate need of brown bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> No, I'm not. [emoji16] And these bright colors just bring out my smile and lift up my mood. [emoji4]
> 
> I think all my control seems to go out of the window whenever I'm on a trip or when I'm just very very busy. [emoji28]


It is the same with me. I think I am inwardly still stressed by the job situation I endured over the last year...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> I ordered the bag, yesterday. I do carry quite a lot to work and I think this bag should serve me well. Naturally I did not get a bag with a pop of colour, but a brown one. As we all know I am in desperate need of brown bags.


Good job, Ludmilla!
You couldn't miss out on this tote as it will be perfect as a work bag. 
Cabas are very practical and Emma's dimensions will allow you to carry all your necessities without finding it difficult to get them out of it.
My sister in law has a Fossil camera bag and she loves the leather!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> It is the same with me. I think I am inwardly still stressed by the job situation I endured over the last year...



I hope it'll get better. I'm sure it will. [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Ludmilla!
> You couldn't miss out on this tote as it will be perfect as a work bag.
> Cabas are very practical and Emma's dimensions will allow you to carry all your necessities without finding it difficult to get them out of it.
> My sister in law has a Fossil camera bag and she loves the leather!



I am very curious how I am going to like that bag. I had a fossil bag once (over 10 years ago - God I'm getting old) and I was underwhelmed by the quality. That Fossil bag was a non leather bag, though, and I heard good reviews about Fossil bags lately.



vink said:


> I hope it'll get better. I'm sure it will. [emoji4]


Yes, it will get better, eventually. I only hope, I will not buy more bags until that.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am very curious how I am going to like that bag. I had a fossil bag once (over 10 years ago - God I'm getting old) and I was underwhelmed by the quality. That Fossil bag was a non leather bag, though, and I heard good reviews about Fossil bags lately.
> 
> 
> Yes, it will get better, eventually. I only hope, I will not buy more bags until that.


I don't have any more room for a new bag....Neither do I need one...
And yet......


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't have any more room for a new bag....Neither do I need one...
> And yet......


My storage space is getting limited, too. 
Nevertheless, I am thinking about getting the large LC Pliage in Bilberry. My old brown one is getting really battered and I am kidding myself that I am going to retire it as soon as I have a replacement.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My storage space is getting limited, too.
> Nevertheless, I am thinking about getting the large LC Pliage in Bilberry. My old brown one is getting really battered and I am kidding myself that I am going to retire it as soon as I have a replacement.


Normally, I am  more or less able to resist temptation... Please don't laugh....
But during the sales period...I am in serious trouble.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Normally, I am  more or less able to resist temptation... Please don't laugh....
> But during the sales period...I am in serious trouble.


This year I have absolutely no self-restraint... Probably, I was too good last year.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This year I have absolutely no self-restraint... Probably, I was too good last year.


Same here, Ludmilla, I should go to the nearest bookstore and get... a book  by Mathieu Ricard ...
He only owns two saffron robes, a pair of sandals and two pairs of socks...
He doesn't even need a suitcase when he travels from Asia to Europe.
I am going to book a trip to an Indian ashram..
Forget about materialism and live on tea and herbs .


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla, I should go to the nearest bookstore and get... a book  by Mathieu Ricard ...
> He only owns two saffron robes, a pair of sandals and two pairs of socks...
> He doesn't even need a suitcase when he travels from Asia to Europe.
> I am going to book a trip to an Indian ashram..
> Forget about materialism and live on tea and herbs .


I know myself too well - I could never forget about materialism. There are too many pretty things out there. 
But, I really need to cut back on the bag front. All styles are covered. And If I want to use all of them regularly I cannot buy more of them. It would be different if I were better on letting unused bags go.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know myself too well - I could never forget about materialism. There are too many pretty things out there.
> But, I really need to cut back on the bag front. All styles are covered. And If I want to use all of them regularly I cannot buy more of them. It would be different if I were better on letting unused bags go.


I also know myself too well... Even if I got rid of some of my unused bags... they would be quickly replaced.
And the whole thing would start again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I also know myself too well... Even if I got rid of some of my unused bags... they would be quickly replaced.
> And the whole thing would start again.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla, I should go to the nearest bookstore and get... a book  by Mathieu Ricard ...
> He only owns two saffron robes, a pair of sandals and two pairs of socks...
> He doesn't even need a suitcase when he travels from Asia to Europe.
> I am going to book a trip to an Indian ashram..
> Forget about materialism and live on tea and herbs .



He is a MAN. 
Enough said.


----------



## vink

Since you are all talking about it, this is the book I'm carrying with me today. [emoji28] It's by a Japanese writer. He's a guy. Used to work in Japanese magazine and become a minimalist after one day of getting sick of realizing how many stuff he accumulated in his rented apartment. Quite a good read. 

And yeah.... I don't think I can be minimalist on my bags. [emoji28] no way I'll purge my collection in pursuit of being one. Books, bags, and linen t-shirt are things I just can't. [emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> View attachment 3757042
> 
> 
> Since you are all talking about it, this is the book I'm carrying with me today. [emoji28] It's by a Japanese writer. He's a guy. Used to work in Japanese magazine and become a minimalist after one day of getting sick of realizing how many stuff he accumulated in his rented apartment. Quite a good read.
> 
> And yeah.... I don't think I can be minimalist on my bags. [emoji28] no way I'll purge my collection in pursuit of being one. Books, bags, and linen t-shirt are things I just can't. [emoji28]


Wow! Finally, instead of looking for bags 24/7.... we should start learning Japanese ...
It would keep us all busy and help us to get into that Japanese minimalist philosophy.
Tell us if the writer is convincing, vink.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Finally, instead of looking for bags 24/7.... we should start learning Japanese ...
> It would keep us all busy and help us to get into that Japanese minimalist philosophy.
> Tell us if the writer is convincing, vink.



As this minimalist movement comes from a country with no space and is proposed by a MAN it's a no go for me. 
Having only one handbag would make me nervous. 
I AM looking forward to a serious decluttering this fall when the youngest goes off to school. 
Fresh paint, new throw pillows possibly some new curtains. 
Doing the happy dance just thinking about it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> As this minimalist movement comes from a country with no space and is proposed by a MAN it's a no go for me.
> Having only one handbag would make me nervous.
> I AM looking forward to a serious decluttering this fall when the youngest goes off to school.
> Fresh paint, new throw pillows possibly some new curtains.
> Doing the happy dance just thinking about it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Preaching to the choir here.  My absence from our beloved island and missing the company of my truly treasured fellow islanders has been a study in paring life to its bare essentials. However, with the toughest of times (hopefully) behind me, I look forward to reconnecting with all the fabulous, thoughtful, and thought provoking ladies here.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Finally, instead of looking for bags 24/7.... we should start learning Japanese ...
> It would keep us all busy and help us to get into that Japanese minimalist philosophy.
> Tell us if the writer is convincing, vink.



I can't read Japanese, either. This book is translated into Thai, my native language.  I'm reading the part of why he's inspired or decided to turn into a minimalist and it's very interesting. He used to work as a part of a magazine editor team and just simply buy left and right because of this and that. I think it's easy to find reasons to relate to him. But one day, he just realized he wasn't happy and his apartment is full of stuff he collected over years and some with hope that one day he'll learn to use or etc... so, he decide to do something with it. 

So far, I think his story is relatable enough. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> As this minimalist movement comes from a country with no space and is proposed by a MAN it's a no go for me.
> Having only one handbag would make me nervous.
> I AM looking forward to a serious decluttering this fall when the youngest goes off to school.
> Fresh paint, new throw pillows possibly some new curtains.
> Doing the happy dance just thinking about it.



I'm not looking forward to having only one handbag here (no way I can live with that now. [emoji28]) and the guy isn't really the leader in the movement. He's more of the follower and observer. There's a section that he wrote his observation about other trend setters and analyzing why this trend is becoming popular and what make it easier than before and how technology, globalization, and today's life style affect it. And people around. I, personally, think it's an interesting read. 

And I'm sure you'll love redecorating your pace. [emoji6] My mom turned my room into a game room even though she knew I was coming back after 3 years and, actually, by that 3rd year, she was practically calling me every week to come back. (Yeah... you can tell how puzzled I was when I found out I had to sleep in her room for a couple of months before I got to move back into my room again.)


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Preaching to the choir here.  My absence from our beloved island and missing the company of my truly treasured fellow islanders has been a study in paring life to its bare essentials. However, with the toughest of times (hopefully) behind me, I look forward to reconnecting with all the fabulous, thoughtful, and thought provoking ladies here.



What a HAPPY day!!!!
Can't tell you how much you have been missed. 
Hoping life is becoming a little more happy for you [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ 
As you can see we have been busy and some new members have landed here in the island. 
We were just starting to plan some festivities for Bastille Day as we haven't had a bash in a while. 
Glad you're back![emoji323]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> I'm not looking forward to having only one handbag here (no way I can live with that now. [emoji28]) and the guy isn't really the leader in the movement. He's more of the follower and observer. There's a section that he wrote his observation about other trend setters and analyzing why this trend is becoming popular and what make it easier than before and how technology, globalization, and today's life style affect it. And people around. I, personally, think it's an interesting read.
> 
> And I'm sure you'll love redecorating your pace. [emoji6] My mom turned my room into a game room even though she knew I was coming back after 3 years and, actually, by that 3rd year, she was practically calling me every week to come back. (Yeah... you can tell how puzzled I was when I found out I had to sleep in her room for a couple of months before I got to move back into my room again.)



The kids will still have their own rooms for quite some time. 
Though my hubbie would love to put a pool table in one of them. 
I love the look of clean and minimalist rooms. 
I would need some GIANT closet/storage rooms to pull it off however. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Preaching to the choir here.  My absence from our beloved island and missing the company of my truly treasured fellow islanders has been a study in paring life to its bare essentials. However, with the toughest of times (hopefully) behind me, I look forward to reconnecting with all the fabulous, thoughtful, and thought provoking ladies here.


Wow! Fim! 
I am so happy to see you again!
We have all missed you so much.
Seeing your avatar brought tears to my eyes. 
Welcome back Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you, dear friends. It's good to be back. My DH suffered a stroke back in January of 2016 and priorities took a drastic shift. However, without going into the grim saga, he has recovered sufficiently to shoot straight, swing an axe, etc. Financially there have been challenges, but fortunately to this point, not insurmountable.

Not unexpectedly, discretionary spending went "poof" and I sold all but six of my beloved bags to fund various necessities that kept popping up. Happily, basic needs have now been met. I have a fully functional stove, a clothes dryer that doesn't catch on fire, and essential repairs to our home following violent weather that respectively included high winds, several blizzards, and more recently, catastrophic flooding along the lakeshore.

As the old saying goes if life gives you lemons , make lemonade. However I think that the lemons would be better served in a tall cool glass with plenty of alcohol!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, dear friends. It's good to be back. My DH suffered a stroke back in January of 2016 and priorities took a drastic shift. However, without going into the grim saga, he has recovered sufficiently to shoot straight, swing an axe, etc. Financially there have been challenges, but fortunately to this point, not insurmountable.
> 
> Not unexpectedly, discretionary spending went "poof" and I sold all but six of my beloved bags to fund various necessities that kept popping up. Happily, basic needs have now been met. I have a fully functional stove, a clothes dryer that doesn't catch on fire, and essential repairs to our home following violent weather that respectively included high winds, several blizzards, and more recently, catastrophic flooding along the lakeshore.
> 
> As the old saying goes if life gives you lemons , make lemonade. However I think that the lemons would be better served in a tall cool glass with plenty of alcohol!



Hard Lemonade cures many an ill.


----------



## Ludmilla

FIM!!!!! OMG you are back! I am SO happy to hear from you and seeing your avatar again. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Preaching to the choir here.  My absence from our beloved island and missing the company of my truly treasured fellow islanders has been a study in paring life to its bare essentials. However, with the toughest of times (hopefully) behind me, I look forward to reconnecting with all the fabulous, thoughtful, and thought provoking ladies here.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> FIM!!!!! OMG you are back! I am SO happy to hear from you and seeing your avatar again.



Happily things are on the upswing for dear Fim and her DH. 
A party is definitely in order.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, dear friends. It's good to be back. My DH suffered a stroke back in January of 2016 and priorities took a drastic shift. However, without going into the grim saga, he has recovered sufficiently to shoot straight, swing an axe, etc. Financially there have been challenges, but fortunately to this point, not insurmountable.
> 
> Not unexpectedly, discretionary spending went "poof" and I sold all but six of my beloved bags to fund various necessities that kept popping up. Happily, basic needs have now been met. I have a fully functional stove, a clothes dryer that doesn't catch on fire, and essential repairs to our home following violent weather that respectively included high winds, several blizzards, and more recently, catastrophic flooding along the lakeshore.
> 
> As the old saying goes if life gives you lemons , make lemonade. However I think that the lemons would be better served in a tall cool glass with plenty of alcohol!





Murphy47 said:


> Hard Lemonade cures many an ill.


I am all in for the hard lemonade!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happily things are on the upswing for dear Fim and her DH.
> A party is definitely in order.


Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

The first one is on me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!


First pitcher is on me! Hard lemonade for all at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## Ludmilla

Then I am paying the second. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3757394
> 
> First pitcher is on me! Hard lemonade for all at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Then I am paying the second.



Our landlord will be quite happy to see us!
Shall I bring Miss Moneypenny or let the mole rats cavort undisturbed?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Our landlord will be quite happy to see us!
> Shall I bring Miss Moneypenny or let the mole rats cavort undisturbed?


Please bring the cat! Ir's Miss Moneypenny then? Excellent!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Please bring the cat! Ir's Miss Moneypenny then? Excellent!



Yup. And she's a cutie. Settling in nicely.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Preaching to the choir here.  My absence from our beloved island and missing the company of my truly treasured fellow islanders has been a study in paring life to its bare essentials. However, with the toughest of times (hopefully) behind me, I look forward to reconnecting with all the fabulous, thoughtful, and thought provoking ladies here.


It's so so nice to "see" you!!  I'm glad you're back


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, dear friends. It's good to be back. My DH suffered a stroke back in January of 2016 and priorities took a drastic shift. However, without going into the grim saga, he has recovered sufficiently to shoot straight, swing an axe, etc. Financially there have been challenges, but fortunately to this point, not insurmountable.
> 
> Not unexpectedly, discretionary spending went "poof" and I sold all but six of my beloved bags to fund various necessities that kept popping up. Happily, basic needs have now been met. I have a fully functional stove, a clothes dryer that doesn't catch on fire, and essential repairs to our home following violent weather that respectively included high winds, several blizzards, and more recently, catastrophic flooding along the lakeshore.
> 
> As the old saying goes if life gives you lemons , make lemonade. However I think that the lemons would be better served in a tall cool glass with plenty of alcohol!


I am so happy to know your husband has recovered, Fim. 
You have been through very tough times. It's true that when we  or our loved ones have to face health issues , lots of other things become unimportant. 
It's so good to see you back!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. And she's a cutie. Settling in nicely.


The name is perfect for her and I am glad that she is settling in nicely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am so happy to know your husband has recovered, Fim.
> You have been through very tough times. It's true that when we  or our loved ones have to face health issues , lots of other things become unimportant.
> It's so good to see you back!


I could not have said it better.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Please bring the cat! Ir's Miss Moneypenny then? Excellent!



Lovely! I'll bring the refreshments for the kitty....


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, dear friends. It's good to be back. My DH suffered a stroke back in January of 2016 and priorities took a drastic shift. However, without going into the grim saga, he has recovered sufficiently to shoot straight, swing an axe, etc. Financially there have been challenges, but fortunately to this point, not insurmountable.
> 
> Not unexpectedly, discretionary spending went "poof" and I sold all but six of my beloved bags to fund various necessities that kept popping up. Happily, basic needs have now been met. I have a fully functional stove, a clothes dryer that doesn't catch on fire, and essential repairs to our home following violent weather that respectively included high winds, several blizzards, and more recently, catastrophic flooding along the lakeshore.
> 
> As the old saying goes if life gives you lemons , make lemonade. However I think that the lemons would be better served in a tall cool glass with plenty of alcohol!



Wow! I'm glad to hear your husband is recovering very well. Life is always full of surprises. I think you're handling them all very well. [emoji1360][emoji1360]


----------



## Ludmilla

It's *lemonade Sunday *on Pinch Purse Island.
As soon as our dear landlord got the notice that Fim is back he woke up from his depression and got the Happy Mackerel ready for a lemonade party. The islanders certainly will have troubles to remember, but the party was epic.
First of all he sent for Ms Flyingneedles to sort out decorations.




After that he dragged the dancing combo Big Fat Swans on Very Thin Ice out of their various hiding places and put them in fitting costumes (made by Ms Flyingneedles of course).


He also managed to find the perfect vehicle to bring Fim and her goats and the rest of us to the Happy Mackerel.


Where we were all greeted by hard lemonade and delicious food.








We all shed some tears, had tons of laughter, Ms Moneypenny caught the last three remaining mole rats, there was firework and midnight swims in the sea, loud songs and and stories. One of the highlights was the competition of rolling the dancing combo in their costumes down to the beach. (After abusing them as dartboards.)
Now everything is peaceful and quiet again at the Happy Mackerel and the landlord is preparing the hangover breakfast.


----------



## Ludmilla

Guess who did not show up?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Guess who did not show up?
> View attachment 3758045


 
But look who did! What an awesome party, Ludmilla! An epic bash at the Happy Mackerel


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> But look who did! What an awesome party, Ludmilla! An epic bash at the Happy Mackerel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758119



COMPLETELY epic bash. 
Fim, only you could drag the Fat Swans out of retirement. 
Will gladly consume hangover breakfast! Am starving for some reason [emoji41]


----------



## Murphy47

Miss Moneypenny Not amused to be wearing this this morning.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> I am very curious how I am going to like that bag. I had a fossil bag once (over 10 years ago - God I'm getting old) and I was underwhelmed by the quality. That Fossil bag was a non leather bag, though, and I heard good reviews about Fossil bags lately.
> 
> 
> Yes, it will get better, eventually. I only hope, I will not buy more bags until that.


I have 3 Fossil leather bags and love them! I have a brown satchel, brown tote  and cream smaller satchel. I tend to reach for them when I'm busy and don't want to worry about using my more expensive bags! The brown satchel is getting that nice creasy look from use. [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> I have 3 Fossil leather bags and love them! I have a brown satchel, brown tote  and cream smaller satchel. I tend to reach for them when I'm busy and don't want to worry about using my more expensive bags! The brown satchel is getting that nice creasy look from use. [emoji3]



Do you have a brown rainbow as well as Ludmilla?
I find myself branching out into bright colors now that my "mom" days are almost over.


----------



## Ser

Hi Murphy these are the 2 brown Fossil  bags I have...

View attachment 3758214
View attachment 3758215


Just seen the Harper satchel in a light colour in the sale! Very tempted! [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Ser

So decided I'm going to buy the Harper satchel in saddle. They offer free embossing and I was thinking of adding my initials. It will be displayed on the front flap. But can't decide if this will look good or not?? My DH thinks not! What do you guys think? I'm not concerned about reselling as it's a bag I'll use at a good price.


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> So decided I'm going to buy the Harper satchel in saddle. They offer free embossing and I was thinking of adding my initials. It will be displayed on the front flap. But can't decide if this will look good or not?? My DH thinks not! What do you guys think? I'm not concerned about reselling as it's a bag I'll use at a good price.



I love a good monogram! I say go for it.


----------



## Ser

Murphy47 said:


> I love a good monogram! I say go for it.


Mmm thanks Murphy I think I shall it'll be something different...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> But look who did! What an awesome party, Ludmilla! An epic bash at the Happy Mackerel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758119


Those guys are even better than Daniel C.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Miss Moneypenny Not amused to be wearing this this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3758213


I would not be amused, either. Poor cat, but she has to adjust to the crazyness of the island.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> I have 3 Fossil leather bags and love them! I have a brown satchel, brown tote  and cream smaller satchel. I tend to reach for them when I'm busy and don't want to worry about using my more expensive bags! The brown satchel is getting that nice creasy look from use. [emoji3]


Thanks for the heads up, Ser. I am looking forward to get the bag soon and I am very happy to hear that you have good experiences with Fossil.

As far as the embossing - go for it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Unpredictable weather + hurting back = LC bag


*Happy Monday, islanders!*


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! Just got shipping notice from my Fossil Emma Tote. It should arrive today! Excited!!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
Hope your back will be okay. Sit straight, don't cross your legs and you should be fine.
Avoid carrying your lovely bag on your shoulder too...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Just got shipping notice from my Fossil Emma Tote. It should arrive today! Excited!!


My Charlie is arriving today too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Unpredictable weather + hurting back = LC bag
> View attachment 3759074
> 
> *Happy Monday, islanders!*


Happy Monday, Ludmilla! Sorry about your hurting back, hopefully it will ease as the day goes on.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My Charlie is arriving today too!


How exciting, Mariapia. Selfishly I must admit that I look forward to vicariously enjoying all my fellow Islanders new and future purchases!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My Charlie is arriving today too!


Oooooh. This is even more exciting than my tote. I am SO looking forward to your reveal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> Hope your back will be okay. Sit straight, don't cross your legs and you should be fine.
> Avoid carrying your lovely bag on your shoulder too...





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla! Sorry about your hurting back, hopefully it will ease as the day goes on.



Thank you, ladies. Sooner or later the back will be ok again. Unfortunately, my heavier bags have to sit around a bit... 
But, I know I am in good company regarding back issues. How is you back, Fim? I remember your wonky shoulder. Any better?
And your shoulder, Mariapia?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies. Sooner or later the back will be ok again. Unfortunately, my heavier bags have to sit around a bit...
> But, I know I am in good company regarding back issues. How is you back, Fim? I remember your wonky shoulder. Any better?
> And your shoulder, Mariapia?



My shoulder acts up every now and then, Ludmill. Like you, I've learned to accomodate it's foibles. Most days it's unnoticeable. Others, it's like a demon child throwing a temper tantrum.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh. This is even more exciting than my tote. I am SO looking forward to your reveal!





Fimpagebag said:


> How exciting, Mariapia. Selfishly I must admit that I look forward to vicariously enjoying all my fellow Islanders new and future purchases!



Here it is, ladies! 
Very ladylike....
I can't believe I managed to get it on sale. I had been waiting for it for two or three years at least!
I told you I am a very patient girl. 
Now it's Ludmilla's turn....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My shoulder acts up every now and then, Ludmill. Like you, I've learned to accomodate it's foibles. Most days it's unnoticeable. Others, it's like a demon child throwing a temper tantrum.


Same here, Fim!
One of our most famous humorists used to say....
C'est mieux que si c'était pire...
It's better than if it was worse....
I love that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> My shoulder acts up every now and then, Ludmill. Like you, I've learned to accomodate it's foibles. Most days it's unnoticeable. Others, it's like a demon child throwing a temper tantrum.


I hear you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3759146
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, ladies!
> Very ladylike....
> I can't believe I managed to get it on sale. I had been waiting for it for two or three years at least!
> I told you I am a very patient girl.
> Now it's Ludmilla's turn....


I love your new bag! 
You need to take her out immediately. So pretty and ladylike. Does it have a shoulder strap?

Sorry to hear about your shoulder, but I like that proverb. Works for many situations in life. I wonder if we have something similar here...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3759146
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is, ladies!
> Very ladylike....
> I can't believe I managed to get it on sale. I had been waiting for it for two or three years at least!
> I told you I am a very patient girl.
> Now it's Ludmilla's turn....



Love it! What a wonderful reward for your patience, Mariapia! Classic yet updated without surrendering the timelessness of design. Congratulations on your lovely new bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I love your new bag!
> You need to take her out immediately. So pretty and ladylike. Does it have a shoulder strap?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your shoulder, but I like that proverb. Works for many situations in life. I wonder if we have something similar here...


Thank you, Ludmilla! It's going out today, of course. 
Yes, It has a shoulder strap but I am going to wear it like the lady in the advertising campaign...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! What a wonderful reward for your patience, Mariapia! Classic yet updated without surrendering the timelessness of design. Congratulations on your lovely new bag!


Thank you, Fim! It's different from all the bags I have....and I love it.


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you something... A friend just phoned . A friend of his is looking for a Hermès bag....
The girl wants to see my vintage Kellys. In case she likes them .... I don't know what to do.
I got them for nothing a long time ago, never carried them...
What do you think? Sell them ( or one of them) and invest the money in a H I will use ( I love the Picotin.... )
Or should I keep my bags because I will never find them again...?
Well... I sent her photos, she might not like them after all...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you something... A friend just phoned . A friend of his is looking for a Hermès bag....
> The girl wants to see my vintage Kellys. In case she likes them .... I don't know what to do.
> I got them for nothing a long time ago, never carried them...
> What do you think? Sell them ( or one of them) and invest the money in a H I will use ( I love the Picotin.... )
> Or should I keep my bags because I will never find them again...?
> Well... I sent her photos, she might not like them after all...


Difficult question. As I am a hoarder I would never consider selling a bag that I might use once in 20 years.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you something... A friend just phoned . A friend of his is looking for a Hermès bag....
> The girl wants to see my vintage Kellys. In case she likes them .... I don't know what to do.
> I got them for nothing a long time ago, never carried them...
> What do you think? Sell them ( or one of them) and invest the money in a H I will use ( I love the Picotin.... )
> Or should I keep my bags because I will never find them again...?
> Well... I sent her photos, she might not like them after all...



Quite the conundrum, and one with which I am painfully familiar. When time came for me to drastically reduce my number of bags for purely monetary pressures, I struggled with your same questions.

My first thought was the same as yours. "When will I find these bags again?"
My second, more prosaic, thought was "But why do I never wear them?"

Ultimately, I chose to keep only the bags I wore consistently, that fit in so well with the demands of my life.

With one exception. Buried in my closet was a bag that I'd almost forgotten. A battered old Dolce Gabbana from a long ago friend who'd experienced hard times and had offered to sell me her once treasured bag. It had seen it's share of vicissitudes. However, my friend needed the money so I waxed eloquently and bought the bag at the priceshe asked.  Good deed done, I took the bag home and tossed it into my closet and never gave it a second thought.

Until that selfsame bag and I had more in common that I found so hard to admit.

Long story short, I brought that old Dolce Gabbana back to some semblance of life.Nowadays I use it often, less as a bag, and more as a comrade in arms.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite the conundrum, and one with which I am painfully familiar. When time came for me to drastically reduce my number of bags for purely monetary pressures, I struggled with your same questions.
> 
> My first thought was the same as yours. "When will I find these bags again?"
> My second, more prosaic, thought was "But why do I never wear them?"
> 
> Ultimately, I chose to keep only the bags I wore consistently, that fit in so well with the demands of my life.
> 
> With one exception. Buried in my closet was a bag that I'd almost forgotten. A battered old Dolce Gabbana from a long ago friend who'd experienced hard times and had offered to sell me her once treasured bag. It had seen it's share of vicissitudes. However, my friend needed the money so I waxed eloquently and bought the bag at the priceshe asked.  Good deed done, I took the bag home and tossed it into my closet and never gave it a second thought.
> 
> Until that selfsame bag and I had more in common that I found so hard to admit.
> 
> Long story short, I brought that old Dolce Gabbana back to some semblance of life.Nowadays I use it often, less as a bag, and more as a comrade in arms.


I  love your story, Fim! 
Now... we all want to see your bag...
Can you post a pic?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Difficult question. As I am a hoarder I would never consider selling a bag that I might use once in 20 years.


My thoughts too....
I hope that girl will forget about the whole thing....


----------



## Fimpagebag

My comrade in arms and beleaguered companion...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3759181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comrade in arms and beleaguered companion...



Lovely. 
Shape is spot on for right now also! 
What a lovely companion.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3759181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comrade in arms and beleaguered companion...


Wow! How come you let it it sleep for so long, Fim?
It's a real beauty.
Very practical too as, thanks to its perfect proportions, you can carry everything you need.
And, to top it off, it's a lovely reminder of your friend.
Companion in arms is a wonderful way to describe it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely.
> Shape is spot on for right now also!
> What a lovely companion.



Thank you for your kind words, Murphy. 

Battered but undaunted isn't necessarily the worst way to go through life..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! How come you let it it sleep for so long, Fim?
> It's a real beauty.
> Very practical too as, thanks to its perfect proportions, you can carry everything you need.
> And, to top it off, it's a lovely reminder of your friend.
> Companion in arms is a wonderful way to describe it!



Thank you as always for your kind thoughts, Mariapia. To be fair, the bag as it was when I got it was no sleeping beauty. However, with so few bags left in my collection, I had the time (and the impetus) to salvage the bag as best I could.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite the conundrum, and one with which I am painfully familiar. When time came for me to drastically reduce my number of bags for purely monetary pressures, I struggled with your same questions.
> 
> My first thought was the same as yours. "When will I find these bags again?"
> My second, more prosaic, thought was "But why do I never wear them?"
> 
> Ultimately, I chose to keep only the bags I wore consistently, that fit in so well with the demands of my life.
> 
> With one exception. Buried in my closet was a bag that I'd almost forgotten. A battered old Dolce Gabbana from a long ago friend who'd experienced hard times and had offered to sell me her once treasured bag. It had seen it's share of vicissitudes. However, my friend needed the money so I waxed eloquently and bought the bag at the priceshe asked.  Good deed done, I took the bag home and tossed it into my closet and never gave it a second thought.
> 
> Until that selfsame bag and I had more in common that I found so hard to admit.
> 
> Long story short, I brought that old Dolce Gabbana back to some semblance of life.Nowadays I use it often, less as a bag, and more as a comrade in arms.





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3759181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comrade in arms and beleaguered companion...


This is a very touching story, Fim. And I am glad that you found that bag in your wardrobe and turned that sleeping beauty into a real beauty. What can be more beautiful than a trusted comrade in arms? And that bag is truly beautiful.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Murphy.
> 
> Battered but undaunted isn't necessarily the worst way to go through life..


I totally agree, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My thoughts too....
> I hope that girl will forget about the whole thing....


But, perhaps she will be so eager and so madly in love with your bags that it will be more easier for you to let one of them go?


----------



## Ludmilla

My new bag arrived at the office. So far I am very pleased with it.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite the conundrum, and one with which I am painfully familiar. When time came for me to drastically reduce my number of bags for purely monetary pressures, I struggled with your same questions.
> 
> My first thought was the same as yours. "When will I find these bags again?"
> My second, more prosaic, thought was "But why do I never wear them?"
> 
> Ultimately, I chose to keep only the bags I wore consistently, that fit in so well with the demands of my life.
> 
> With one exception. Buried in my closet was a bag that I'd almost forgotten. A battered old Dolce Gabbana from a long ago friend who'd experienced hard times and had offered to sell me her once treasured bag. It had seen it's share of vicissitudes. However, my friend needed the money so I waxed eloquently and bought the bag at the priceshe asked.  Good deed done, I took the bag home and tossed it into my closet and never gave it a second thought.
> 
> Until that selfsame bag and I had more in common that I found so hard to admit.
> 
> Long story short, I brought that old Dolce Gabbana back to some semblance of life.Nowadays I use it often, less as a bag, and more as a comrade in arms.



I love your story, Fim. I can't tell you how much warmth it gives me after I read it. Bring her to the island some time. I'm sure this comrade will enjoy telling her peers her adventure through ups and downs. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3759199
> 
> My new bag arrived at the office. So far I am very pleased with it.



And well you should be! Fossil occasionally gets a bad rap, but my experience was always very positive. Clean lines, good quality, and a great addition to your busy lifestyle. Congratulations!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3759181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comrade in arms and beleaguered companion...



She's still lovely and sure look like a very versatile companion.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> But, perhaps she will be so eager and so madly in love with your bags that it will be more easier for you to let one of them go?


I don't think so....From what I heard, she is very blingy.... She might not like vintage bags....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3759199
> 
> My new bag arrived at the office. So far I am very pleased with it.


Oh dear! That's exactly the kind of tote I love, Ludmilla!
East West shape, camel colour, lovely stitching!
I remember you hesitated a bit before ordering it..
You couldn't miss out on this one!
Bravo, bravo, bravo!


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3759199
> 
> My new bag arrived at the office. So far I am very pleased with it.


She's lovely Ludmilla! [emoji3] [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And well you should be! Fossil occasionally gets a bad rap, but my experience was always very positive. Clean lines, good quality, and a great addition to your busy lifestyle. Congratulations!


Thank you, dear Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't think so....From what I heard, she is very blingy.... She might not like vintage bags....


Hehehehe. You could be lucky. 



Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! That's exactly the kind of tote I love, Ludmilla!
> East West shape, camel colour, lovely stitching!
> I remember you hesitated a bit before ordering it..
> You couldn't miss out on this one!
> Bravo, bravo, bravo!





Ser said:


> She's lovely Ludmilla! [emoji3] [emoji7]



Thank you, ladies! I think it was the right choice to order her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Just got shipping notice from my Fossil Emma Tote. It should arrive today! Excited!!


Can't wait !!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3759199
> 
> My new bag arrived at the office. So far I am very pleased with it.



Awesome!!!!!
A perfect addition to the rainbow. [emoji41][emoji106]


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Can't wait !!





Murphy47 said:


> Awesome!!!!!
> A perfect addition to the rainbow. [emoji41][emoji106]


Thank you.  I have loaded her for tomorrow. Probably a good sign.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3759181
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comrade in arms and beleaguered companion...


She is absolutely lovely


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3759199
> 
> My new bag arrived at the office. So far I am very pleased with it.


Love!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love!


Thank you! 
How are you doing? Having a nice summer?


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> She's lovely Ludmilla! [emoji3] [emoji7]


Ser, I forgot to ask you, if you got your Fossil sale bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wanted to use my new tote, but it was down pouring. So I changed inti my trusted bad weather bag.


Everytime I use one of my MM Selenes I realise that I should stop looking at bags, because I have already found the perfect bag for me.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> How are you doing? Having a nice summer?


I've ordered her....just awaiting her arrival! [emoji3] [emoji3] 


Ludmilla said:


> Ser, I forgot to ask you, if you got your Fossil sale bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wanted to use my new tote, but it was down pouring. So I changed inti my trusted bad weather bag.
> View attachment 3759897
> 
> Everytime I use one of my MM Selenes I realise that I should stop looking at bags, because I have already found the perfect bag for me.


I know the feeling, Ludmilla....
So why, though we have found the perfect bag , are we still looking for another one?
Are we looking for something more perfect?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Wanted to use my new tote, but it was down pouring. So I changed inti my trusted bad weather bag.
> View attachment 3759897
> 
> Everytime I use one of my MM Selenes I realise that I should stop looking at bags, because I have already found the perfect bag for me.



Love this bag, Ludmilla! The color not only brightens a rainy day. It compliments your outfit perfectly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know the feeling, Ludmilla....
> So why, though we have found the perfect bag , are we still looking for another one?
> Are we looking for something more perfect?



An excellent question, Mariapia. And one which I gave considerable thought when I was sorting through my bags for sale.  "Why did I have so many bags?" I'd asked myself. "What was I thinking?"

Then I recalled a much smaller grubbier Fim. The young girl who collected small rocks along the shore, in the woods, across the fields, and on the side of the road. In those decidedly unenlightened days no one thought to question or even express an interest in why I'd amassed such a collection. To them there was no mystery.

"The kid likes rocks."


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> I've ordered her....just awaiting her arrival! [emoji3] [emoji3]


Yay! Please share a pic of her as soon as she is here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love this bag, Ludmilla! The color not only brightens a rainy day. It compliments your outfit perfectly.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know the feeling, Ludmilla....
> So why, though we have found the perfect bag , are we still looking for another one?
> Are we looking for something more perfect?



I don't know. I think I tend to forget that I already have my perfect bag. Rotation is very good to remind us of all the treasures we already have.

*BUT:* now I am thinking of adding a new Selene in a different colour.  



Fimpagebag said:


> An excellent question, Mariapia. And one which I gave considerable thought when I was sorting through my bags for sale.  "Why did I have so many bags?" I'd asked myself. "What was I thinking?"
> 
> Then I recalled a much smaller grubbier Fim. The young girl who collected small rocks along the shore, in the woods, across the fields, and on the side of the road. In those decidedly unenlightened days no one thought to question or even express an interest in why I'd amassed such a collection. To them there was no mystery.
> 
> "The kid likes rocks."



Hehehehe. I have been a collector for my whole life. Nowadays I collect bags, books and scarves. In younger days it was rocks, feathers, soft toys,....
Once a collector, always a collector I guess.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> How are you doing? Having a nice summer?


How sweet of you to ask . I'm doing well hanging out with my kids and having a good time with them. My new job starts in September so I'm really enjoying being home for the summer.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Wanted to use my new tote, but it was down pouring. So I changed inti my trusted bad weather bag.
> View attachment 3759897
> 
> Everytime I use one of my MM Selenes I realise that I should stop looking at bags, because I have already found the perfect bag for me.


That color is so pretty !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That color is so pretty !


Happy that you are having a good time.
I finally filled in the form for my vacation (September) - now I only need the signatures of my two bosses. 

And thank you for the bag love!


----------



## Tomsmom

So is anyone having a hard time changing out of bags?  I keep telling myself to switch out of my neverfull but it's so comfortable. I'm trying to talk myself into my longchamp cuir (yellow)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So is anyone having a hard time changing out of bags?  I keep telling myself to switch out of my neverfull but it's so comfortable. I'm trying to talk myself into my longchamp cuir (yellow)



While I no longer have the collection I once did, I still enjoy changing out my bags on a daily basis. It helps me appreciate the ones I have. Today it was the first Patricia Nash bag I ever owned....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760437
> 
> 
> While I no longer have the collection I once did, I still enjoy changing out my bags on a daily basis. It helps me appreciate the ones I have. Today it was the first Patricia Nash bag I ever owned....


I love the look of Patricia Nash I always admire them when I'm in Macys. Yours is lovely !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love the look of Patricia Nash I always admire them when I'm in Macys. Yours is lovely !



Thank you kindly, Tomsmom. My Ferrano has seen its share of weather and wear, but to my mind, a well loved bag has a patina that can only come with use.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So is anyone having a hard time changing out of bags?  I keep telling myself to switch out of my neverfull but it's so comfortable. I'm trying to talk myself into my longchamp cuir (yellow)



I think there is nothing wrong in using a bag for several days/weeks/months straight. Bags are here to give us pleasure. And when staying in one bag gives you more pleasure than rotating - why not. 

At the moment I try to rotate frequently to give all my bags their fair share of use. Most of the time I try to sport my workhorses for one week straight. As the weather is unpredictable this year I change them more often. Today I am still using Miss Plum.
But as soon as I feel too lazy for rotating I totally use a bag longer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760437
> 
> 
> While I no longer have the collection I once did, I still enjoy changing out my bags on a daily basis. It helps me appreciate the ones I have. Today it was the first Patricia Nash bag I ever owned....


I love that bag of yours. I love bags with this kind of leather and pretty patina.
What happened to the Bal bag your goat liked so much? I fear the worst, but I hope you did not sell it. It had such a lovely history.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760437
> 
> 
> While I no longer have the collection I once did, I still enjoy changing out my bags on a daily basis. It helps me appreciate the ones I have. Today it was the first Patricia Nash bag I ever owned....


Very beautiful design and patina, Fim!
Glad you could keep it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, shame on me once again!
Yesterday a friend and I walked to a nearby city I rarely go to...
Nothing special there except for two bag boutiques...
Guess what happened?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I love that bag of yours. I love bags with this kind of leather and pretty patina.
> What happened to the Bal bag your goat liked so much? I fear the worst, but I hope you did not sell it. It had such a lovely history.



Circumstances being what they were, I did sell my Bal. As prosaic as it sounds, the sale of my Bal and (alas, my beloved Minnie) enabled me to buy a new clothes dryer which I most definitely needed.

Both bags went to very good homes. But on a happier note, tough as times were, the old adage held true.
Though it seemed the Fates conspired...

They didn't get my Goat!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Very beautiful design and patina, Fim!
> Glad you could keep it!



I'm glad you like the bag, Mariapia. It's one of my "Survivor Six" that I kept amidst a mounting pile of bills.

Happily, those have now been paid. My DD has been taking advantage of my birthdays and Christmas to add more bags to my Survivor Six. But with one proviso. 

I have asked that she not attempt to literally "replace" the bags I sold. Instead I prefer to chart new waters, looking ahead with sails unfurled!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, shame on me once again!
> Yesterday a friend and I walked to a nearby city I rarely go to...
> Nothing special there except for two bag boutiques...
> Guess what happened?



Something wonderful I hope!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circumstances being what they were, I did sell my Bal. As prosaic as it sounds, the sale of my Bal and (alas, my beloved Minnie) enabled me to buy a new clothes dryer which I most definitely needed.
> 
> Both bags went to very good homes. But on a happier note, tough as times were, the old adage held true.
> Though it seemed the Fates conspired...
> 
> They didn't get my Goat!


You had invested in those two lovely bags, Fim, and they easily found good homes. 
They were replaced by something you absolutely needed and that's what matters.
A friend of mine had to sell a few old electric trains to ..pay his income tax...
Your goat is a real beauty. It's good to see her again too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Circumstances being what they were, I did sell my Bal. As prosaic as it sounds, the sale of my Bal and (alas, my beloved Minnie) enabled me to buy a new clothes dryer which I most definitely needed.
> 
> Both bags went to very good homes. But on a happier note, tough as times were, the old adage held true.
> Though it seemed the Fates conspired...
> 
> They didn't get my Goat!


Thank God you still have your goat!!
I wondered about the fate of Minnie, too. I am really sorry that you had to sell both bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm glad you like the bag, Mariapia. It's one of my "Survivor Six" that I kept amidst a mounting pile of bills.
> 
> Happily, those have now been paid. My DD has been taking advantage of my birthdays and Christmas to add more bags to my Survivor Six. But with one proviso.
> 
> I have asked that she not attempt to literally "replace" the bags I sold. Instead I prefer to chart new waters, looking ahead with sails unfurled!


Trust your DD, Fim... Whatever she finds will suit you perfectly!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, shame on me once again!
> Yesterday a friend and I walked to a nearby city I rarely go to...
> Nothing special there except for two bag boutiques...
> Guess what happened?


I am curious, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Trust your DD, Fim... Whatever she finds will suit you perfectly!


I am sure she does!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am curious, too!


So... try to guess what I have found Ludmilla....


----------



## Fimpagebag

View attachment 3760866


Mariapia said:


> Trust your DD, Fim... Whatever she finds will suit you perfectly!



As always, you are more right than you know, Mariapia! 
From this past Christmas 2016.... Dooney Toscano Ginger Hobo


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760866
> 
> 
> As always, you are more right than you know, Mariapia!
> From this past Christmas 2016.... Dooney Toscano Ginger Hobo


See... I was right, Fim..
Great choice!
Your Dooney and Ludmilla's are real beauties .
Unfortunately the brand is unavailable here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> See... I was right, Fim..
> Great choice!
> Your Dooney and Ludmilla's are real beauties .
> Unfortunately the brand is unavailable here.



True, but think of all the wonderful brands you have available, Mariapia. Perhaps any you saw yesterday?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> True, but think of all the wonderful brands you have available, Mariapia. Perhaps any you saw yesterday?


I am going to let the suspense grow... 
This is my childish side....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am going to let the suspense grow...
> This is my childish side....



Not childish at all, Mariapia. There is nothing quite as tantalizing as an unwrapped present...


----------



## Mariapia

I am going to empty my Charlie, take  my new bag out of its dustbag and post a pic....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am going to empty my Charlie, take out my new bag out of its dustbag and post a pic....



Oooh...anticipation growing...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh...anticipation growing...


But first, a girl must eat....
It's 1pm here....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> But first, a girl must eat....
> It's 1pm here....



Oooh stomach growling....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh stomach growling....


So.... At last....here is my first Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir....
We can't see it's true colour in the picture.
It's kind of lavender.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3760930
> 
> So.... At last....here is my first Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir....
> We can't see it's true colour in the picture.
> It's kind of lavender.



Absolutely gorgeous! And the color....
Congratulations on finally fulfilling a long held desire!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely gorgeous! And the color....
> Congratulations on finally fulfilling a long held desire!


Thank you, Fim.
There was a 40% discount on that bag. 
No way am I paying full price for anything now....
And I am not the only one according to the SA....
She had a lovely bleu electrique Heritage bag but I bravely said no....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> There was a 40% discount on that bag.
> No way am I paying full price for anything now....
> And I am not the only one according to the SA....
> She had a lovely bleu electrique Heritage bag but I bravely said no....



Well done! When an opportunity arises at such a significant discount, you must embrace serendipity and seize the moment!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Well done! When an opportunity arises at such a significant discount, you must embrace serendipity and seize the moment!


And the thing is the boutique still makes profit....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> And the thing is the boutique still makes profit....



They always do, Mariapia. They always do...
Off to town with DH for his dentist appointment...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760988
> 
> 
> They always do, Mariapia. They always do...
> Off to town with DH for his dentist appointment...


Wow! You look great, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760872
> View attachment 3760866
> 
> 
> As always, you are more right than you know, Mariapia!
> From this past Christmas 2016.... Dooney Toscano Ginger Hobo


So pretty, dear Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3760930
> 
> So.... At last....here is my first Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir....
> We can't see it's true colour in the picture.
> It's kind of lavender.


Ooooooooooooooooh.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760988
> 
> 
> They always do, Mariapia. They always do...
> Off to town with DH for his dentist appointment...


You look great as always, dear Fim! 
So happy to see you again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3760930
> 
> So.... At last....here is my first Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir....
> We can't see it's true colour in the picture.
> It's kind of lavender.


Oh my gosh I love it!  Great color choice


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760988
> 
> 
> They always do, Mariapia. They always do...
> Off to town with DH for his dentist appointment...


 So stylish Fim!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3760988
> 
> 
> They always do, Mariapia. They always do...
> Off to town with DH for his dentist appointment...



Glad to see you're all well. Hope you have a good day. [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! You look great, Fim!



Thank you, Mariapia. I never try to mask my age, which oddly ages one less than when one tries to look younger.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So pretty, dear Fim!



Thank you, Ludmilla. It's a surprisingly accessible, versatile bag. I don't baby it and it's responded well to the demands I put upon it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You look great as always, dear Fim!
> So happy to see you again.



Delighted to be seen, dear friend!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So stylish Fim!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I once read that the secret is to look like you haven't made an effort even though you have.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. I once read that the secret is to look like you haven't made an effort even though you have.


Every woman's dream, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Every woman's dream, Fim!



A dream perfected by Frenchwomen throughout the world. I have always aspired to follow their example.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A dream perfected by Frenchwomen throughout the world. I have always aspired to follow their example.


Me too, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Fim!



Perhaps that's why we love our bags so much. Different bags with the same outfit add their own flavor and flair. 
In many ways it's akin to cooking, where the addition of a single herb entirely changes the character of a dish.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Perhaps that's why we love our bags so much. Different bags with the same outfit add their own flavor and flair.
> In many ways it's akin to cooking, where the addition of a single herb entirely changes the character of a dish.


So true! A friend of mine would add that lipsticks change everything too...
She has about 50!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> So true! A friend of mine would add that lipsticks change everything too...
> She has about 50!



Yes. How wonder a lip color can change the mood of your face. I used to be a lip junkie although every lip that I own seem to be similar, each has its own purpose and moment.


----------



## Mariapia

I took another picture of my LP Cuir in broad daylight.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3761943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took another picture of my LP Cuir in broad daylight.



How pretty, Mariapia! The subtlety of its color has endless possibilities. It can be a great neutral or the focal point. Whatever the venue, your Cuir is sure to be the cynosure of all eyes.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3761943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took another picture of my LP Cuir in broad daylight.



That's so pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3761943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took another picture of my LP Cuir in broad daylight.


Total bag envy here! 

Fossil Emma is on her maiden voyage today. So far, I like wearing her a lot. The bag is lightweight (HUGE plus), the straps fit easily over my shoulder and it holds all my stuff and has some extra space left.  Hopefully, I can post a pretty pic later.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Total bag envy here!
> 
> Fossil Emma is on her maiden voyage today. So far, I like wearing her a lot. The bag is lightweight (HUGE plus), the straps fit easily over my shoulder and it holds all my stuff and has some extra space left.  Hopefully, I can post a pretty pic later.


Your Fossil is gorgeous, Ludmilla.
And lightweight too.
Please post a pic when you can... and enjoy your day with her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3761943
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took another picture of my LP Cuir in broad daylight.


She is quite lovely!  I really like the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm changing bags today, I don't know which but it's time to mix things up


----------



## Mariapia

For Murphy.... who said she was waiting for autumn or winter to take out her brand new quilted black bag, I have just taken a pic of our French First Lady carrying her black Louis Vuitton today..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3762113
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Murphy.... who said she was waiting for autumn or winter to take out her brand new quilted black bag, I have just taken a pic of our French First Lady carrying her black Louis Vuitton today..



Thank you! 
She looks lovely!
I think I might look a little silly wearing the bag with cargo shorts, gathered Tee and comfort shoes. 
Currently still in nightgown as I am only one home and it's 87F already. 
Small heatwave hear in the Middle. 100F or close to it for 4 days now. 8 more to go.


----------



## Murphy47

That's approx. 38C for the rest of the world. 
No global warming, huh? We have idiots in government.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That's approx. 38C for the rest of the world.
> No global warming, huh? We have idiots in government.


Holy Moly. This is a pretty high temperature.  Too warm for my liking. But, I should not complain. We had 12C this morning.  And no, the weather is definitely not weird and there is certainly no climate change.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you!
> She looks lovely!
> I think I might look a little silly wearing the bag with cargo shorts, gathered Tee and comfort shoes.
> Currently still in nightgown as I am only one home and it's 87F already.
> Small heatwave hear in the Middle. 100F or close to it for 4 days now. 8 more to go.


I think you would look lovely as always.


----------



## Ludmilla

New bag at bar.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you!
> She looks lovely!
> I think I might look a little silly wearing the bag with cargo shorts, gathered Tee and comfort shoes.
> Currently still in nightgown as I am only one home and it's 87F already.
> Small heatwave hear in the Middle. 100F or close to it for 4 days now. 8 more to go.


Brigitte Macron is 65 years old. She wears short dresses, tight jeans and ignores what people say..
And she is right. 
I noticed that Melania wasn't carrying a bag today.... How come?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3762426
> 
> New bag at bar.


Gorgeous Emma!
If I had no totes I would order it too, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3762426
> 
> New bag at bar.



Love that you're showing her a good time!  Bags respond well to being part of our lives.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3762426
> 
> New bag at bar.



Love that you're showing her a good time!  Bags respond well to being part of our lives.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Weather permitting.....*

What a day! In anticipation of taking one of my colleagues out for pizza for her birthday, I'd planned to wear a summery outfit and bag that would withstand any stray tomato sauce, given the unladylike gusto with which I am known to eat pizza. However, I woke this morning to a raging downpour, thunder and lightning.

Change of plans. I opted for an umbrella, black leather coat, and a thrift store rain tote I'd bought for $12 this past soggy Spring.

True to the forecast, it was raining buckets when my colleague and I arrived at the pizza parlor, only to find the door locked! Undaunted (and frankly more than just cranky) I rounded the building and saw that the pick up order door was unlocked. Not quite brandishing my black umbrella (poor form as well as bad luck) I informed the poor young thing behind the counter that the main entrance door was locked.

She very nicely remedied the situation and my colleague and I enjoyed our pizza with abandon.

Such has been my day....  **

** as witnessed my inadvertent previous double post.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into the MCM tote for now


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3762509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into the MCM tote for now



Love MCM. 

 Understated but imbued with a style all its own. The logo (in my view) is always less a matter of branding as it is an intrinsic element of design. Great bag, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Love MCM.
> 
> Understated but imbued with a style all its own. The logo (in my view) is always less a matter of branding as it is an intrinsic element of design. Great bag, Tomsmom!


Thank you Fim!  And I love your rainy day style, I really like the raincoat!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you Fim!  And I love your rainy day style, I really like the raincoat!



Thank you, Tomsmom. My leather raincoat, like its owner, is an oldie. The leather goods retailer where I purchased it, oh so many years ago, has long since decamped our economically challenged area. 

Nevertheless, my coat remains!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous Emma!
> If I had no totes I would order it too, Ludmilla.



Thank you, Mariapia. I had fun wearing her. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Love that you're showing her a good time!  Bags respond well to being part of our lives.


Hehehehe. I know.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3762482
> 
> 
> *Weather permitting.....*
> 
> What a day! In anticipation of taking one of my colleagues out for pizza for her birthday, I'd planned to wear a summery outfit and bag that would withstand any stray tomato sauce, given the unladylike gusto with which I am known to eat pizza. However, I woke this morning to a raging downpour, thunder and lightning.
> 
> Change of plans. I opted for an umbrella, black leather coat, and a thrift store rain tote I'd bought for $12 this past soggy Spring.
> 
> True to the forecast, it was raining buckets when my colleague and I arrived at the pizza parlor, only to find the door locked! Undaunted (and frankly more than just cranky) I rounded the building and saw that the pick up order door was unlocked. Not quite brandishing my black umbrella (poor form as well as bad luck) I informed the poor young thing behind the counter that the main entrance door was locked.
> 
> She very nicely remedied the situation and my colleague and I enjoyed our pizza with abandon.
> 
> Such has been my day....  **
> 
> ** as witnessed my inadvertent previous double post.



I like with how much edgy style you have faced this unpleasant weather and a locked door. Glad you got your pizza and had a nice time with your colleague! 



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3762509
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into the MCM tote for now



Very pretty bag! Hope you enjoyed using her.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3762482
> 
> 
> *Weather permitting.....*
> 
> What a day! In anticipation of taking one of my colleagues out for pizza for her birthday, I'd planned to wear a summery outfit and bag that would withstand any stray tomato sauce, given the unladylike gusto with which I am known to eat pizza. However, I woke this morning to a raging downpour, thunder and lightning.
> 
> Change of plans. I opted for an umbrella, black leather coat, and a thrift store rain tote I'd bought for $12 this past soggy Spring.
> 
> True to the forecast, it was raining buckets when my colleague and I arrived at the pizza parlor, only to find the door locked! Undaunted (and frankly more than just cranky) I rounded the building and saw that the pick up order door was unlocked. Not quite brandishing my black umbrella (poor form as well as bad luck) I informed the poor young thing behind the counter that the main entrance door was locked.
> 
> She very nicely remedied the situation and my colleague and I enjoyed our pizza with abandon.
> 
> Such has been my day....  **
> 
> ** as witnessed my inadvertent previous double post.


Wow! Black is beautiful. 
Very elegant outfit, lovely bag, you were all set , Fim, for a great moment with your friend!
And to top it off...pizza!
As the saying goes... Morning rain doesn't stop the pilgrim...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Black is beautiful.
> Very elegant outfit, lovely bag, you were all set , Fim, for a great moment with your friend!
> And to top it off...pizza!
> As the saying goes... Morning rain doesn't stop the pilgrim...



I'm glad you approve, Mariapia. Given the weather  forecast, today promises to be more of the same. But without the pizza!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like with how much edgy style you have faced this unpleasant weather and a locked door. Glad you got your pizza and had a nice time with your colleague! ....



Thank you, Ludmilla. One of the more pleasant aspects of being my age is that I have certain classics in my closet (like my leather coat) that stand the test of time and trends.

Less classic items inevitably end up as craft project potholders! (think 80's shoulder pads...)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm glad you approve, Mariapia. Given the weather  forecast, today promises to be more of the same. But without the pizza!


I could live on pizza.... A shame it's not supposed to be everyday healthy food....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I could live on pizza.... A shame it's not supposed to be everyday healthy food....



Very true, Mariapia. Perhaps we should install a pizza oven at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Mariapia. Perhaps we should install a pizza oven at the Happy Mackerel!


Organic pizza, then....


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. My leather raincoat, like its owner, is an oldie. The leather goods retailer where I purchased it, oh so many years ago, has long since decamped our economically challenged area.
> 
> Nevertheless, my coat remains!



You made me wish I gave in to the temptation and bought that beautiful leather mac I saw when I was in Istanbul. I think it's about 2xx euro or something and the leather was so nice, soft and just feel good. My mom was there so... I kinda want to be good. (I just can't buy stuff in front of her even though it's my money. I don't know why. Old habit dies hard.) Years pass and I still regrets every time.


----------



## vink

I'm all for the pizza place! [emoji16]


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> You made me wish I gave in to the temptation and bought that beautiful leather mac I saw when I was in Istanbul. I think it's about 2xx euro or something and the leather was so nice, soft and just feel good. My mom was there so... I kinda want to be good. (I just can't buy stuff in front of her even though it's my money. I don't know why. Old habit dies hard.) Years pass and I still regrets every time.



I feel your pain, Vink. Many a time in my life I resisted similar temptation, only to feel the odd twinge of regret later. As the saying goes *"No good deed goes unpunished".    *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Throwing caution to the wind, I dared challenge the dreary weather forecast and remind myself it is summer after all..... 

(Though I did stow an umbrella in my Jeep just in case).


----------



## Fimpagebag

For Mariapia and her fellow countrymen (and women)....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3763422
> 
> 
> Throwing caution to the wind, I dared challenge the dreary weather forecast and remind myself it is summer after all.....
> 
> (Though I did stow an umbrella in my Jeep just in case).


Gorgeous pic as usual,Fim!
You rock that lovely bag!
And I agree.... it's summer after all. Time to take out light coloured bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3763452
> 
> 
> For Mariapia and her fellow countrymen (and women)....


Thank you dearest Fim!
It's Bastille Day. but a sad one. Last year, on the 14 Th of July, there was a terrorist attack in Nice that killed 86 persons.
All TV networks are broadcasting today's ceremony. 
No fireworks in my area of course. 14th of July will never be the same...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you dearest Fim!
> It's Bastille Day. but a sad one. Last year, on the 14 Th of July, there was a terrorist attack in Nice that killed 86 persons.
> All TV networks are broadcasting today's ceremony.
> No fireworks in my area of course. 14th of July will never be the same...



It is a sad reality of our times, Mariapia. What used to be joyous occasions have become grim reminders of the all too recent past.
But perhaps if we travel back in time with our memories we can remember what it was like when we young. Relive those cherished memories when a small Mariapia marveled at the fireworks and the sheer joy of the holiday.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It is a sad reality of our times, Mariapia. What used to be joyous occasions have become grim reminders of the all too recent past.
> But perhaps if we travel back in time with our memories we can remember what it was like when we young. Relive those cherished memories when a small Mariapia marveled at the fireworks and the sheer joy of the holiday.


Thank you, Fim, for your lovely words. 
They are so true!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3763422
> 
> 
> Throwing caution to the wind, I dared challenge the dreary weather forecast and remind myself it is summer after all.....
> 
> (Though I did stow an umbrella in my Jeep just in case).



Such a pretty ensemble and very suit for the summer!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3763422
> 
> 
> Throwing caution to the wind, I dared challenge the dreary weather forecast and remind myself it is summer after all.....
> 
> (Though I did stow an umbrella in my Jeep just in case).


Very special and pretty bag, Fim. Certainly you need to take her out as often as possible.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you dearest Fim!
> It's Bastille Day. but a sad one. Last year, on the 14 Th of July, there was a terrorist attack in Nice that killed 86 persons.
> All TV networks are broadcasting today's ceremony.
> No fireworks in my area of course. 14th of July will never be the same...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very special and pretty bag, Fim. Certainly you need to take her out as often as possible.



Thank you, Ludmilla. It is another bag by Patricia Nash. My DD bought it for me for my 2017 birthday. The weather has been such that the opportunities to wear it haven't been as often as I would like.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Two days ago, I ordered a lovely pair of blue Adidas... and received ...a pair of black Vans instead....
Spent 20 minutes waiting for Customer Service to answer...
Had to carry the huge parcel  to a pick up point.
I know, I know... nothing serious but it drove me on crackers...
Thank God it wasn't a bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Two days ago, I ordered a lovely pair of blue Adidas... and received ...a pair of black Vans instead....
> Spent 20 minutes waiting for Customer Service to answer...
> Had to carry the huge parcel  to a pick up point.
> I know, I know... nothing serious but it drove me on crackers...
> Thank God it wasn't a bag!



So aggravating nonetheless, Mariapia. Their mistake occurred through no fault of your own, yet you're the one who has to make all the effort to remedy the situation.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> So aggravating nonetheless, Mariapia. Their mistake occurred through no fault of your own, yet you're the one who has to make all the effort to remedy the situation.


When I asked them if they could send me my Adidas when they receive the Vans... they said that was impossible.
All they can do is refund me ...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> When I asked them if they could send me my Adidas when they receive the Vans... they said that was impossible.
> All they can do is refund me ...


Well that just stinks!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> When I asked them if they could send me my Adidas when they receive the Vans... they said that was impossible.
> All they can do is refund me ...



Dumbest thing I ever heard.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Dumbest thing I ever heard.





Tomsmom said:


> Well that just stinks!



It's the first time such a thing has happened to me...
Anyway, I will never order from them again...


----------



## Tomsmom

I went thrifting this morning and I love this t shirt .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3764411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thrifting this morning and I love this t shirt .


I love it, too!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3764411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thrifting this morning and I love this t shirt .


Absolutely, Tomsmom!
Coffee and mascara...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3764411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thrifting this morning and I love this t shirt .



Most definitely words to live by!


----------



## Ser

She's arrived my Fossil Harper satchel in saddle. I especially like the pink interior! She just needs some Lord Sheraton for nourishment! [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]


----------



## RayKay

Ser said:


> She's arrived my Fossil Harper satchel in saddle. I especially like the pink interior! She just needs some Lord Sheraton for nourishment! [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3765012
> View attachment 3765013



Very cute! Love the colour, including the interior! I am carrying my Coach Saddle 23 in Butterscotch today that had a pretty blue leather interior, though I did not take a photo. Maybe they are distant cousins? She is coming to the air show with me today!


----------



## Ser

RayKay said:


> Very cute! Love the colour, including the interior! I am carrying my Coach Saddle 23 in Butterscotch today that had a pretty blue leather interior, though I did not take a photo. Maybe they are distant cousins? She is coming to the air show with me today!
> 
> View attachment 3765022


Lovely! I like the stitching on your bag. [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's the first time such a thing has happened to me...
> Anyway, I will never order from them again...


Booo. I would not order from them again, either. Very strange practice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> She's arrived my Fossil Harper satchel in saddle. I especially like the pink interior! She just needs some Lord Sheraton for nourishment! [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3765012
> View attachment 3765013


This is very pretty, Ser! Did you get the embossing of your initials? I like the pink interior a lot! Have tons of fun using her.


----------



## Ludmilla

RayKay said:


> Very cute! Love the colour, including the interior! I am carrying my Coach Saddle 23 in Butterscotch today that had a pretty blue leather interior, though I did not take a photo. Maybe they are distant cousins? She is coming to the air show with me today!
> 
> View attachment 3765022


Oooh! Another very pretty saddlebag! And obviously she is out for some real adventure.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> This is very pretty, Ser! Did you get the embossing of your initials? I like the pink interior a lot! Have tons of fun using her.


Thanks Ludmilla. I did get the embossing but in a natural colour so it doesn't stand out too much which I like! She's lovely and light for summer! [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Thanks Ludmilla. I did get the embossing but in a natural colour so it doesn't stand out too much which I like! She's lovely and light for summer! [emoji3] [emoji3]


Glad you like the embossing! I love light bags for summer, too.


----------



## Mariapia

RayKay said:


> Very cute! Love the colour, including the interior! I am carrying my Coach Saddle 23 in Butterscotch today that had a pretty blue leather interior, though I did not take a photo. Maybe they are distant cousins? She is coming to the air show with me today!
> 
> View attachment 3765022





Ser said:


> She's arrived my Fossil Harper
> 
> RayKay and Ser, your Coaches are real beauties!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ser said:


> She's arrived my Fossil Harper satchel in saddle. I especially like the pink interior! She just needs some Lord Sheraton for nourishment! [emoji3] [emoji7] [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3765012
> View attachment 3765013



Love it! 
The pink interior is a great pop of color as well as being so user friendly! Some bags are like "black holes" nearly needing a flashlight so you can find your essentials.

Also, love the leather. A great neutral that'll serve you well year round. All in all, wonderful style. Congratulations on your latest acquisition. She rocks!


----------



## Fimpagebag

RayKay said:


> Very cute! Love the colour, including the interior! I am carrying my Coach Saddle 23 in Butterscotch today that had a pretty blue leather interior, though I did not take a photo. Maybe they are distant cousins? She is coming to the air show with me today!
> 
> View attachment 3765022



Coach at its best! Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

I changed bags I'm in my longchamp cuir now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3765485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed bags I'm in my longchamp cuir now.


Aah! The happy summer bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3765485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed bags I'm in my longchamp cuir now.


Me too, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3765485
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I changed bags I'm in my longchamp cuir now.



Excellent choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3765791
> 
> Me too, Tomsmom!



So love this bag, Mariapia! The color makes me smile!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> So love this bag, Mariapia! The color makes me smile!


Thank you Fim! I think I can wear it all year round.
This morning, I don't know how it happened... I found a ballpoint pen mark on the flap..
I erased it with soap.... and then baby milk.
It's nearly gone.
I never carry a pen in my bags, must have happened when I dropped it.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Fim! I think I can wear it all year round.
> This morning, I don't know how it happened... I found a ballpoint pen mark on the flap..
> I erased it with soap.... and then baby milk.
> It's nearly gone.
> I never carry a pen in my bags, must have happened when I dropped it.


The leather is dry and the pen mark completely gone!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The leather is dry and the pen mark completely gone!



Excellent. 
Pen marks drive me crazy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The leather is dry and the pen mark completely gone!



Hooray! It's one thing when we know we're responsible for any blemish, but it's these "phantom" pen marks etc. that are so maddening!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The leather is dry and the pen mark completely gone!


Whew!  So glad the pen is gone. Pen marks are maddening!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Whew!  So glad the pen is gone. Pen marks are maddening!!


I didn't think that soap would solve the problem...but it did
Good to know just in case...


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies! 
Getting set for another heat wave here in the Middle. 
It's been crazy busy. Youngest DD has decided at the last minute to do Color Guard at college so quick changes of plans must occur. 
While exciting, this leave little time for admiring bags. 
Anyone buy anything this week?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Getting set for another heat wave here in the Middle.
> It's been crazy busy. Youngest DD has decided at the last minute to do Color Guard at college so quick changes of plans must occur.
> While exciting, this leave little time for admiring bags.
> Anyone buy anything this week?


We're having a heat wave as well Murphy. 

I haven't bought anything but I will be thrift shopping in Manhattan so who knows what I'll find, I love the thrill of the hunt


----------



## Ludmilla

No, I am not buying anything this week, but one of my friends who loves to go to flea markets has sold one of my old bags. 
What is a colour guard, @Murphy47?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> We're having a heat wave as well Murphy.
> 
> I haven't bought anything but I will be thrift shopping in Manhattan so who knows what I'll find, I love the thrill of the hunt



That WOULD be a thrill! 
Happy hunting.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, I am not buying anything this week, but one of my friends who loves to go to flea markets has sold one of my old bags.
> What is a colour guard, @Murphy47?



Color Guard are the people you see carrying flags at the beginning or end of a parade. 
During football season in America they are part of the half-time show. 
They spin and twirl and do tricks with their flags. 
Sometimes they have rifles(dummies) or sabers(not sharpened) they also do tricks with. 


Here's a pic of the band and Guard just to give you an idea.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Color Guard are the people you see carrying flags at the beginning or end of a parade.
> During football season in America they are part of the half-time show.
> They spin and twirl and do tricks with their flags.
> Sometimes they have rifles(dummies) or sabers(not sharpened) they also do tricks with.
> View attachment 3767102
> 
> Here's a pic of the band and Guard just to give you an idea.


Ah thank you. This looks cool. Has she done anything like that before? I remember that you were busy watching competitions at highschool, but I thought that she was playing in the band. Did I mix that up?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Getting set for another heat wave here in the Middle.
> It's been crazy busy. Youngest DD has decided at the last minute to do Color Guard at college so quick changes of plans must occur.
> While exciting, this leave little time for admiring bags.
> Anyone buy anything this week?


............


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, I am not buying anything this week, but one of my friends who loves to go to flea markets has sold one of my old bags.
> What is a colour guard, @Murphy47?


Which bag, Ludmilla?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ah thank you. This looks cool. Has she done anything like that before? I remember that you were busy watching competitions at highschool, but I thought that she was playing in the band. Did I mix that up?



The Guard performs with the band.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> We're having a heat wave as well Murphy.
> 
> I haven't bought anything but I will be thrift shopping in Manhattan so who knows what I'll find, I love the thrill of the hunt



As do we all, Tomsmom. As do we all......


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3767528
> 
> 
> As do we all, Tomsmom. As do we all......


Hunting is the best part...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hunting is the best part...



Indeed it is, Mariapia! My DH and I were out shopping when we stopped by one of my former favorite retailers. (Given its array of two of my favorite bag brands, I had been virtuously avoiding temptation.) 

Long story short, my DH pointed out that I was still using the same black $10 insulated tote I'd bought at Walmart's a year and a half ago as my daily work tote. 

He also reminded me that next week is our 39th wedding anniversary. In a word, he said I was due for the work tote I'd always lusted for, but had refused to justify the expense. 

And so, here she is. My Patricia Nash Benvenuto Tote.  **

** (and, not to be forsaken for its faithful service, my tired and true Walmart's tote fits perfectly inside my new beauty! )


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed it is, Mariapia! My DH and I were out shopping when we stopped by one of my former favorite retailers. (Given its array of two of my favorite bag brands, I had been virtuously avoiding temptation.)
> 
> Long story short, my DH pointed out that I was still using the same black $10 insulated tote I'd bought at Walmart's a year and a half ago as my daily work tote.
> 
> He also reminded me that next week is our 39th wedding anniversary. In a word, he said I was due for the work tote I'd always lusted for, but had refused to justify the expense.
> 
> And so, here she is. My Patricia Nash Benvenuto Tote.  **
> 
> ** (and, not to be forsaken for its faithful service, my tired and true Walmart's tote fits perfectly inside my new beauty! )


Love love the new tote!!  Dh is such a sweet one Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love love the new tote!!  Dh is such a sweet one Fim.



Thank you, Tomsmom. I'm still ridiculously "over the moon" with my new Benvenuto!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed it is, Mariapia! My DH and I were out shopping when we stopped by one of my former favorite retailers. (Given its array of two of my favorite bag brands, I had been virtuously avoiding temptation.)
> 
> Long story short, my DH pointed out that I was still using the same black $10 insulated tote I'd bought at Walmart's a year and a half ago as my daily work tote.
> 
> He also reminded me that next week is our 39th wedding anniversary. In a word, he said I was due for the work tote I'd always lusted for, but had refused to justify the expense.
> 
> And so, here she is. My Patricia Nash Benvenuto Tote.  **
> 
> ** (and, not to be forsaken for its faithful service, my tired and true Walmart's tote fits perfectly inside my new beauty! )


Oooooh! I love your new tote, Fim! And it is so sweet of your DH to point out that you absolutely needed that bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed it is, Mariapia! My DH and I were out shopping when we stopped by one of my former favorite retailers. (Given its array of two of my favorite bag brands, I had been virtuously avoiding temptation.)
> 
> Long story short, my DH pointed out that I was still using the same black $10 insulated tote I'd bought at Walmart's a year and a half ago as my daily work tote.
> 
> He also reminded me that next week is our 39th wedding anniversary. In a word, he said I was due for the work tote I'd always lusted for, but had refused to justify the expense.
> 
> And so, here she is. My Patricia Nash Benvenuto Tote.  **
> 
> ** (and, not to be forsaken for its faithful service, my tired and true Walmart's tote fits perfectly inside my new beauty! )


Wow, Fim! 
What a lovely tote in such a beautiful colour!
Your DH spoke the right words. 
You are going to enjoy your new bag. Do you know that Benvenuto means Welcome in Italian?
Quite a symbol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh! I love your new tote, Fim! And it is so sweet of your DH to point out that you absolutely needed that bag.



Thank you, Ludmilla. My job at the college requires me to haul any number of both practical and esoteric items to work each day. I also refuse to pay the ridiculous prices at the college cafeteria or risk the uncertainties of the canteen's vending machines. 

So along with the items I might need on any given day at the lab, I also pack my own cold drinks, yogurt, and occasional treat to share with my fellow lab techs.

What fun it will be this morning to fill my new tote and literally "carry" the day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim!
> What a lovely tote in such a beautiful colour!
> Your DH spoke the right words.
> You are going to enjoy your new bag. Do you know that Benvenuto means Welcome in Italian?
> Quite a symbol!



I couldn't agree more, Mariapia.  I feel the same about my new tote as I did when I finally resurfaced after my long absence here on our Island.

It's good to be back!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn't agree more, Mariapia.  I feel the same about my new tote as I did when I finally resurfaced after my long absence here on our Island.
> 
> It's good to be back!



It's so good to see you back, Fim!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn't agree more, Mariapia.  I feel the same about my new tote as I did when I finally resurfaced after my long absence here on our Island.
> 
> It's good to be back!



Great to have you back!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn't agree more, Mariapia.  I feel the same about my new tote as I did when I finally resurfaced after my long absence here on our Island.
> 
> It's good to be back!


Yes, it is great to have you back.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn't agree more, Mariapia.  I feel the same about my new tote as I did when I finally resurfaced after my long absence here on our Island.
> 
> It's good to be back!



Yayyy for Fim's long awaited return!  Drinks all around


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you all for your kind remarks. 

Off to work with my new Benvenuto!


----------



## Tomsmom

Have a great day !!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3769371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind remarks.
> 
> Off to work with my new Benvenuto!


Great summer outfit and bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3769371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind remarks.
> 
> Off to work with my new Benvenuto!



Looking very cool!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great summer outfit and bag!



Thank you, Mariapia. My outfit is less a fashion statement and more practicality. 

I wear a lab coat at work and air conditioning at the college is temperamental at best.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Looking very cool!



Pure practicality, Murphy. My Jeep doesn't have air conditioning and the air conditioning at the college where I work is problematic at best.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Pure practicality, Murphy. My Jeep doesn't have air conditioning and the air conditioning at the college where I work is problematic at best.



Very chic looking.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3769371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind remarks.
> 
> Off to work with my new Benvenuto!


I think you do not look only practical, but very elegant! How did you like your tote? Was she a perfect fit?
I am drawn to totes a lot, lately. They tick so many boxes for us busy women. 
Hehehehe. At least you do have _some_ air conditioning at work. We have none. And the trains are even worse


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies... I have been bad this month... I had been looking at a Charles et Charlus for a while.... 
Long story short... I found it on Degrimm, added it to the cart... and received it yesterday.
Here it is...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I think you do not look only practical, but very elegant! How did you like your tote? Was she a perfect fit?
> I am drawn to totes a lot, lately. They tick so many boxes for us busy women.
> Hehehehe. At least you do have _some_ air conditioning at work. We have none. And the trains are even worse



You're so right about totes, Ludmilla. I've always carried one to work along with whatever purse I was wearing. But I'd never considered it anything more than a step up from a plastic shopping bag. (Hence my $10 Walmart's insulated tote.)

But my attitude has entirely changed with my latest acquisition. It easily accommodates everything I take to work and looks great doing it. No longer a mere convenience bordering on an afterthought, my new work tote shines in her own right.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said: *"*Ladies... I have been bad this month... I had been looking at a Charles et Charlus for a while....
Long story short... I found it on Degrimm, added it to the cart... and received it yesterday.
Here it is.."

Absolutely love, love, love it, Mariapia!  

And how right you were to seize the moment! As for you're  being "bad", I believe the immortal Mae West said it best.....


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3769371
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you all for your kind remarks.
> 
> Off to work with my new Benvenuto!



Love the photo! You look so sassy! (The belt actually matches the tote!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> Love the photo! You look so sassy! (The belt actually matches the tote!)



Thank you for noticing the belt, vink. I tend to notice such details myself and it's nice to know I'm not the only one!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said: *"*Ladies... I have been bad this month... I had been looking at a Charles et Charlus for a while....
> Long story short... I found it on Degrimm, added it to the cart... and received it yesterday.
> Here it is.."
> 
> Absolutely love, love, love it, Mariapia!
> 
> And how right you were to seize the moment! As for you're  being "bad", I believe the immortal Mae West said it best.....


Thank you, Fim.
I love Mae's sense of humour...
But ... I have decided to be good for the next few months... at least.
All emails I am getting from bag sites are now going straight to the bin.
See how wise I can be...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're so right about totes, Ludmilla. I've always carried one to work along with whatever purse I was wearing. But I'd never considered it anything more than a step up from a plastic shopping bag. (Hence my $10 Walmart's insulated tote.)
> 
> But my attitude has entirely changed with my latest acquisition. It easily accommodates everything I take to work and looks great doing it. No longer a mere convenience bordering on an afterthought, my new work tote shines in her own right.


Totes are indispensable. They are easy to get in and out of. You can go grocery shopping after work and put what you bought inside. And most of the time they are light weight.
I hadn't noticed the belt .. Shame on me! It's perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3770537
> View attachment 3770537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies... I have been bad this month... I had been looking at a Charles et Charlus for a while....
> Long story short... I found it on Degrimm, added it to the cart... and received it yesterday.
> Here it is...


Aha! This bag is lovely! Never heard of the company before, so I googled them. Pretty stuff. But, I would not have expected anything else from you, dear Mariapia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You're so right about totes, Ludmilla. I've always carried one to work along with whatever purse I was wearing. But I'd never considered it anything more than a step up from a plastic shopping bag. (Hence my $10 Walmart's insulated tote.)
> 
> But my attitude has entirely changed with my latest acquisition. It easily accommodates everything I take to work and looks great doing it. No longer a mere convenience bordering on an afterthought, my new work tote shines in her own right.


Hehehehe. I fear totes are my new passion. 
Your new tote is shining for sure! And she will develop the most beautiful patina over time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia said: *"*Ladies... I have been bad this month... I had been looking at a Charles et Charlus for a while....
> Long story short... I found it on Degrimm, added it to the cart... and received it yesterday.
> Here it is.."
> 
> Absolutely love, love, love it, Mariapia!
> 
> And how right you were to seize the moment! As for you're  being "bad", I believe the immortal Mae West said it best.....


 I like this!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aha! This bag is lovely! Never heard of the company before, so I googled them. Pretty stuff. But, I would not have expected anything else from you, dear Mariapia.


Charles et Charlus is a French brand. All their bags are made in France.
I had seen another bag on Berthille website ... 
But no, no more bags....I have too many and no room for all of them...
As some ladies say... I am rowing to Ban Island...and not looking back....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3770537
> View attachment 3770537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies... I have been bad this month... I had been looking at a Charles et Charlus for a while....
> Long story short... I found it on Degrimm, added it to the cart... and received it yesterday.
> Here it is...



Love the new bag Mariapia!  The color is perfect and the size is great!  Enjoy her!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love the new bag Mariapia!  The color is perfect and the size is great!  Enjoy her!


Thank you Tomsmom!


----------



## RayKay

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3770537
> View attachment 3770537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies... I have been bad this month... I had been looking at a Charles et Charlus for a while....
> Long story short... I found it on Degrimm, added it to the cart... and received it yesterday.
> Here it is...



Love the looks of this bag!


----------



## RayKay

Fimpagebag said:


> You're so right about totes, Ludmilla. I've always carried one to work along with whatever purse I was wearing. But I'd never considered it anything more than a step up from a plastic shopping bag. (Hence my $10 Walmart's insulated tote.)
> 
> But my attitude has entirely changed with my latest acquisition. It easily accommodates everything I take to work and looks great doing it. No longer a mere convenience bordering on an afterthought, my new work tote shines in her own right.



Your new bag is beautiful, and congrats on the anniversary! And what a sweet DH! I have actually learned my own DH is very supportive of me having "good work bags" as he thinks it is important to help me do my job, but I have not figured out how to convince him every bag I want or have is a "good work bag" LOL.

I am part of the "two bags to work" club too! I used to carry a great organized nylon Lug Windjammer Tote as my second bag, and was always very resistant to a "real tote" but very recently added a Le Pliage (my first LC and I am _hooked, _why did it take me so long to realize how amazing these bags are?) and found this lovely all leather but light Vince Camuto last week. It was on clearance at Winners for $55 CAD! Not as gorgeous as yours, but I am pleased with it - especially surprising as I have always been rather against open tops. This one is sooo smushy though I kind of forget it has an open top.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I think you do not look only practical, but very elegant! How did you like your tote? Was she a perfect fit?
> I am drawn to totes a lot, lately. They tick so many boxes for us busy women.
> Hehehehe. At least you do have _some_ air conditioning at work. We have none. And the trains are even worse



No AC? Sounds very unpleasant. 
Why not?


----------



## Murphy47

RayKay said:


> Your new bag is beautiful, and congrats on the anniversary!
> 
> I am part of the "two bags to work" club too! I used to carry a great organized nylon Lug Windjammer Tote as my second bag, and was always very resistant to a "real tote" but very recently added a Le Pliage (my first LC and I am _hooked, _why did it take me so long to realize how amazing these bags are?) and found this lovely all leather but light Vince Camuto last week. It was on clearance at Winners for $55 CAD! Not as gorgeous as yours, but I am pleased with it - especially as I have always been rather against open tops. This one is sooo smushy though I kind of forget it has an open top.
> 
> View attachment 3770675



Very nice!


----------



## Mariapia

RayKay said:


> Your new bag is beautiful, and congrats on the anniversary! And what a sweet DH! I have actually learned my own DH is very supportive of me having "good work bags" as he thinks it is important to help me do my job, but I have not figured out how to convince him every bag I want or have is a "good work bag" LOL.
> 
> I am part of the "two bags to work" club too! I used to carry a great organized nylon Lug Windjammer Tote as my second bag, and was always very resistant to a "real tote" but very recently added a Le Pliage (my first LC and I am _hooked, _why did it take me so long to realize how amazing these bags are?) and found this lovely all leather but light Vince Camuto last week. It was on clearance at Winners for $55 CAD! Not as gorgeous as yours, but I am pleased with it - especially surprising as I have always been rather against open tops. This one is sooo smushy though I kind of forget it has an open top.
> 
> View attachment 3770675


Wow !
What a lovely find, RayKay!


----------



## RayKay

Murphy47 said:


> Very nice!



Thank you!


----------



## RayKay

Mariapia said:


> Wow !
> What a lovely find, RayKay!



Thank you! I had seen it there when it was still at $149 but I did not want to spend that much on a tote as I had already been a bit too splurgey this year on the Coach SAS, but when I rediscovered it hidden in clearance I grabbed it and held on tight!

My Winners is usually a miss for bags, especially once you get to the clearance section, but sometimes I find some hidden gems as I think people here don't always know what they are looking at. I got my Le Pliage there too for 40% off retail; the other Longchamps that were also there three-four weeks ago (three Neos, an XL travel tote, a large extendable travel tote) are all still there as of yesterday so I would not be surprised if they hit clearance at some point. I think people here would rather pay $40 for the Roots "Longchamp inspired" bag three hooks down, than $119 for the actual Longchamp, though it is hard to find the latter on sale here (and exchange rates, shipping, and duties ruin any "deals" from US sites).

We have a Marshalls opening here next month so that will maybe increase my selection a little!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No AC? Sounds very unpleasant.
> Why not?


It's just not common in G. Most buildings (private and office buildings) do not have air condition. The newer ones (built over the last 10 years) probably yes, all the others no. 
Well, and the trains are just too old for AC. The new ones (all of them) have one. We are waiting since 2015 for new trains on our route.


----------



## Ludmilla

RayKay said:


> Your new bag is beautiful, and congrats on the anniversary! And what a sweet DH! I have actually learned my own DH is very supportive of me having "good work bags" as he thinks it is important to help me do my job, but I have not figured out how to convince him every bag I want or have is a "good work bag" LOL.
> 
> I am part of the "two bags to work" club too! I used to carry a great organized nylon Lug Windjammer Tote as my second bag, and was always very resistant to a "real tote" but very recently added a Le Pliage (my first LC and I am _hooked, _why did it take me so long to realize how amazing these bags are?) and found this lovely all leather but light Vince Camuto last week. It was on clearance at Winners for $55 CAD! Not as gorgeous as yours, but I am pleased with it - especially surprising as I have always been rather against open tops. This one is sooo smushy though I kind of forget it has an open top.
> 
> View attachment 3770675


This is a very pretty bag! At a great price!


----------



## Mariapia

RayKay said:


> Thank you! I had seen it there when it was still at $149 but I did not want to spend that much on a tote as I had already been a bit too splurgey this year on the Coach SAS, but when I rediscovered it hidden in clearance I grabbed it and held on tight!
> 
> My Winners is usually a miss for bags, especially once you get to the clearance section, but sometimes I find some hidden gems as I think people here don't always know what they are looking at. I got my Le Pliage there too for 40% off retail; the other Longchamps that were also there three-four weeks ago (three Neos, an XL travel tote, a large extendable travel tote) are all still there as of yesterday so I would not be surprised if they hit clearance at some point. I think people here would rather pay $40 for the Roots "Longchamp inspired" bag three hooks down, than $119 for the actual Longchamp, though it is hard to find the latter on sale here (and exchange rates, shipping, and duties ruin any "deals" from US sites).
> 
> We have a Marshalls opening here next month so that will maybe increase my selection a little!


We don't have this kind of places around here but we used to have a great market where I found very expensive jeans ( like Notify)for €10 because no one was interested in a brand they had never heard about...


----------



## Ludmilla

Bags of today and yesterday.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3770797
> 
> Bags of today and yesterday.


Those Longchamp are irrresistible, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

RayKay said:


> Your new bag is beautiful, and congrats on the anniversary! And what a sweet DH! I have actually learned my own DH is very supportive of me having "good work bags" as he thinks it is important to help me do my job, but I have not figured out how to convince him every bag I want or have is a "good work bag" LOL.
> 
> I am part of the "two bags to work" club too! I used to carry a great organized nylon Lug Windjammer Tote as my second bag, and was always very resistant to a "real tote" but very recently added a Le Pliage (my first LC and I am _hooked, _why did it take me so long to realize how amazing these bags are?) and found this lovely all leather but light Vince Camuto last week. It was on clearance at Winners for $55 CAD! Not as gorgeous as yours, but I am pleased with it - especially surprising as I have always been rather against open tops. This one is sooo smushy though I kind of forget it has an open top.
> 
> View attachment 3770675



Thank you for your kind words, RayKay. And congratulations on your new tote! A Vince Camuto at that price is a real steal!  Really loving the color and laser cut leather. Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3770797
> 
> Bags of today and yesterday.



What a twosome, Ludmilla!  

Lighterweight bags are a necessity when it's this warm out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Charles et Charlus is a French brand. All their bags are made in France.
> I had seen another bag on Berthille website ...
> But no, no more bags....I have too many and no room for all of them...
> As some ladies say... I am rowing to Ban Island...and not looking back....



Never fear, Mariapia, you will not be alone! Given my circumstances, I have a a small but comfortable outpost on Ban Island. Row over and I'll have a tray of cocktails at the ready!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Those Longchamp are irrresistible, Ludmilla!


Thank you, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a twosome, Ludmilla!
> 
> Lighterweight bags are a necessity when it's this warm out.


Thanks, Fim. True. My lighter bags are mostly used in summer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3770841
> 
> 
> Never fear, Mariapia, you will not be alone! Given my circumstances, I have a a small but comfortable outpost on Ban Island. Row over and I'll have a tray of cocktails at the ready!


Is there a cosy little seat for me, too?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Absolutely, Ludmilla! 
All are welcome at "*The Last Call" 

*


----------



## RayKay

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3770797
> 
> Bags of today and yesterday.



What a beautiful duo! I really like your Le Cuir. What size is it, if I may ask?

I am really interested in a Le Cuir...for down the road when I am no longer on ban island. I'd like to see one in person first but likely will have to end up ordering of the Canadian site when time comes. It will be hard to pick a colour, though!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It's just not common in G. Most buildings (private and office buildings) do not have air condition. The newer ones (built over the last 10 years) probably yes, all the others no.
> Well, and the trains are just too old for AC. The new ones (all of them) have one. We are waiting since 2015 for new trains on our route.



I can't imagine no AC this time of year. 
I love fresh air, but there's a limit to how sweaty I want to be especially in a work environment.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3770961
> 
> Absolutely, Ludmilla!
> All are welcome at "*The Last Call"
> 
> *



Oooohh. A new hangout! 
Won't our landlord at the Mackerel be upset if desert him for a new beer stand? 
Maybe we should invite him along.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Oooohh. A new hangout!
> Won't our landlord at the Mackerel be upset if desert him for a new beer stand?
> Maybe we should invite him along.



Not to fret, Murphy. The Happy Mackerel has indoor plumbing. The Last Call, alas, has not. 

Which is undoubtedly why we Pinch Purse Islanders never remain on Ban Island for long!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3770961
> 
> Absolutely, Ludmilla!
> All are welcome at "*The Last Call"
> *


Wow! Nice place, Fim! 
I hope there is no wifi.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Nice place, Fim!
> I hope there is no wifi.....



How can we watch Magic Mike with no wifi?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> How can we watch Magic Mike with no wifi?


Magic Mike? Is it something like Farfetch?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Nice place, Fim!
> I hope there is no wifi.....



No wifi, no indoor plumbing, a stream for running water, and predacious fauna.

Trust me, Mariapia. Two quick cocktails and we'll be off this rock in a heartbeat!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> No wifi, no indoor plumbing, a stream for running water, and predacious fauna.
> 
> Trust me, Mariapia. Two quick cocktails and we'll be off this rock in a heartbeat!


Predacious fauna? Oh dear! What time is the first boat to civilization?
Now I know why lots of ladies don't stay long on Ban Island...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> How can we watch Magic Mike with no wifi?



Oh Murphy, you had to ask. 
Live entertainment at The Last Call.....
(trust me, you'll pay to have them keep their clothes on....    )


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Magic Mike? Is it something like Farfetch?



Hope this helps clarify. Stupid movie but great eye candy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3770961
> 
> Absolutely, Ludmilla!
> All are welcome at "*The Last Call"
> *


Oooooooh. Lovely. Hmmmm. I think I like the Happy Mackerel on Pinch Purse Island better. 


I heard the landlord of The Last Call is not a very lively one.... And I can happily live without those "magic" Mikes and the ugly fauna.


----------



## Ludmilla

RayKay said:


> What a beautiful duo! I really like your Le Cuir. What size is it, if I may ask?
> 
> I am really interested in a Le Cuir...for down the road when I am no longer on ban island. I'd like to see one in person first but likely will have to end up ordering of the Canadian site when time comes. It will be hard to pick a colour, though!


Thank you!  It's the medium size. LC Cuir bags are great!


Murphy47 said:


> I can't imagine no AC this time of year.
> I love fresh air, but there's a limit to how sweaty I want to be especially in a work environment.


True. But, we are used to it that everybody is sweating.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hope this helps clarify. Stupid movie but great eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771288


Wow! The one in the middle is something!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hope this helps clarify. Stupid movie but great eye candy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771288


Hehehe. I fear someone saw this movie at the cinema.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooooh. Lovely. Hmmmm. I think I like the Happy Mackerel on Pinch Purse Island better.
> View attachment 3771652
> 
> I heard the landlord of The Last Call is not a very lively one.... And I can happily live without those "magic" Mikes and the ugly fauna.



I couldn't agree more, Ludmilla! 

While we Pinch Purse Islanders may "entertain" the thought of Ban Island, we're actually not unreasonable when it comes to our bag purchases. 

We know the value of whatever bag we may want and (more importantly) what we reasonably are willing to spend.


----------



## Mariapia

This morning I decided to go and have a look at the antique market place where a lady sells vintage bags.
I had no intention of buying anything but I like listening to customers' comments.
A  5 or 6 year old little girl was looking at the bags and asked her mother "Mum do you think they have a Burberry scarf?"
Too cute!
I think that little girl will be a TPF member in the future...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> We know the value of whatever bag we may want and (more importantly) what we reasonably are willing to spend.


Hehehe. At least most of the time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This morning I decided to go and have a look at the antique market place where a lady sells vintage bags.
> I had no intention of buying anything but I like listening to customers' comments.
> A  5 or 6 year old little girl was looking at the bags and asked her mother "Mum do you think they have a Burberry scarf?"
> Too cute!
> I think that little girl will be a TPF member in the future...


This is very likely. Fashionable young lady.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  It's the medium size. LC Cuir bags are great!
> 
> True. But, we are used to it that everybody is sweating.



That probably helps. 
I am fine without AC til 82F. Then I need some cooling down.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just home from the hairdresser's, and happily before the skies open up!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3771964
> 
> 
> Just home from the hairdresser's, and happily before the skies open up!


Looking sassy Fim!  Great hair and love the bag, it's perfect for your day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you, 


Tomsmom said:


> Looking sassy Fim!  Great hair and love the bag, it's perfect for your day!



Glad you like the bag,Tomsmom. It's my Dooney Nylon Widham Tote. Given the inadvertant hazards of the hair salon, I never carry a leather bag to my hair appointment.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you,
> 
> 
> Glad you like the bag,Tomsmom. It's my Dooney Nylon Widham Tote. Given the inadvertant hazards of the hair salon, I never carry a leather bag to my hair appointment.


You look great, Fim, as usual!
When I go to the hairdresser's, I never carry a leather bag either.
There was a lady on the Hermès forum who had a very bad experience at a hair salon.
Her Birkin was ruined. Taught everyone a lesson!
Must be the same at a nail bar, I suppose.
Or in some restaurants..
Your nylon Dooney tote was perfect. Worryfree and elegant!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You look great, Fim, as usual!
> When I go to the hairdresser's, I never carry a leather bag either.
> There was a lady on the Hermès forum who had a very bad experience at a hair salon.
> Her Birkin was ruined. Taught everyone a lesson!
> Must be the same at a nail bar, I suppose.
> Or in some restaurants..
> Your nylon Dooney tote was perfect. Worryfree and elegant!



Thank you for your always kind words, Mariapia. My few Le Pliages were among the casualties of my former collection. 

I sold them for more than three times the amount I bought them. And, given the circumstances at the time, the money was more than welcome.

Later, when my finances had improved, there was a sale on the Dooney website. I bought my nylon tote at a steep discount that fell well within my budget.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> You look great, Fim, as usual!
> When I go to the hairdresser's, I never carry a leather bag either.
> There was a lady on the Hermès forum who had a very bad experience at a hair salon.
> Her Birkin was ruined. Taught everyone a lesson!
> Must be the same at a nail bar, I suppose.
> Or in some restaurants..
> Your nylon Dooney tote was perfect. Worryfree and elegant!



Really? How come her bag get destroyed? I mean what could happen there? I'm sorry if this sounds ignorant, but when I go to my hair dresser, we get a table in front of us and we can put the magazines or our bag there and it'll be fine. So I don't understand. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## Ludmilla

Perfectly put together as always, Fim! Your Dooney is very pretty and it is not only a suitable compagnon to the hairdresser, but also compliments your outfit very very well.
Aw, I am sorry about your Pliage bags. But it is great that you were able to sell them at a good price.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3771964
> 
> 
> Just home from the hairdresser's, and happily before the skies open up!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Really? How come her bag get destroyed? I mean what could happen there? I'm sorry if this sounds ignorant, but when I go to my hair dresser, we get a table in front of us and we can put the magazines or our bag there and it'll be fine. So I don't understand. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


I cannot remember exactly what happened. I only know that she got a drop of some substance on the front of the bag and the hairdresser made everything worse with rubbing water on the stain.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Really? How come her bag get destroyed? I mean what could happen there? I'm sorry if this sounds ignorant, but when I go to my hair dresser, we get a table in front of us and we can put the magazines or our bag there and it'll be fine. So I don't understand. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


Some product splashed onto her bag. The hairdresser took the bag to a back room, tried to clean it and made it worse... Seemed the salon insurance didn't cover expensive items. I don't remember how it ended...That happened two or three years ago..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot remember exactly what happened. I only know that she got a drop of some substance on the front of the bag and the hairdresser made everything worse with rubbing water on the stain.


Exactly, Ludmilla! I see you remember the story too..


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot remember exactly what happened. I only know that she got a drop of some substance on the front of the bag and the hairdresser made everything worse with rubbing water on the stain.





Mariapia said:


> Some product splashed onto her bag. The hairdresser took the bag to a back room, tried to clean it and made it worse... Seemed the salon insurance didn't cover expensive items. I don't remember how it ended...That happened two or three years ago..



Oy.... that's very bad. I can't imagine how mortified everyone involved could be. [emoji20]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Perfectly put together as always, Fim! Your Dooney is very pretty and it is not only a suitable compagnon to the hairdresser, but also compliments your outfit very very well.
> Aw, I am sorry about your Pliage bags. But it is great that you were able to sell them at a good price.



Thank you, Ludmilla, for your kind words. Life goes on. 
And, more often than not, there are compensations to be found. 
Which speaks directly to my resolve not to revisit the past and faithfully replace the bags I sold with bags just like them.
 Frankly, I would be financially hard pressed I I tried. But more to the point, it's always better to look ahead than behind.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Some product splashed onto her bag. The hairdresser took the bag to a back room, tried to clean it and made it worse... Seemed the salon insurance didn't cover expensive items. I don't remember how it ended...That happened two or three years ago..



I remember the story as well, Mariapia. And, as badly as I felt for the lady and her Birkin, it did make me wonder who would pay for the damages? At my hairdresser's there is a sign that states that the customer is responsible for their personal items.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I remember the story as well, Mariapia. And, as badly as I felt for the lady and her Birkin, it did make me wonder who would pay for the damages? At my hairdresser's there is a sign that states that the customer is responsible for their personal items.


No sign like that at my hairdresser's , Fim,  but I will ask them...
I know that in some very expensive hair salons , they ask you to take off blouse or sweater....before taking care of you. They won't take risks...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla, for your kind words. Life goes on.
> And, more often than not, there are compensations to be found.
> Which speaks directly to my resolve not to revisit the past and faithfully replace the bags I sold with bags just like them.
> Frankly, I would be financially hard pressed I I tried. But more to the point, it's always better to look ahead than behind.


This is a very wise point of view. I for myself would be very tempted to replace bags that worked well for me as soon as money allows.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is a very wise point of view. I for myself would be very tempted to replace bags that worked well for me as soon as money allows.



Which is as equally as wise a point of view, Ludmilla. 
My problem, in many aspects, was that I truly wasn't using many of the bags I  sold. As much as I'd loved having them, they weren't fully incorporated in my daily life. 

Which isn't to say that there's anything wrong with owning amazing bags and not wearing them on a routine basis. I can only speak to my situation/rational.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Which is as equally as wise a point of view, Ludmilla.
> My problem, in many aspects, was that I truly wasn't using many of the bags I  sold. As much as I'd loved having them, they weren't fully incorporated in my daily life.
> 
> Which isn't to say that there's anything wrong with owning amazing bags and not wearing them on a routine basis. I can only speak to my situation/rational.



I agree! I am trying to keep only a select few that I really use.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Which is as equally as wise a point of view, Ludmilla.
> My problem, in many aspects, was that I truly wasn't using many of the bags I  sold. As much as I'd loved having them, they weren't fully incorporated in my daily life.
> 
> Which isn't to say that there's anything wrong with owning amazing bags and not wearing them on a routine basis. I can only speak to my situation/rational.


I am still working on "having only bags that I use (and love)" vs. "having bags that I love (but do not use frequently)". But, as I am a hoarder I have a very hard time to let stuff go. So, at least I am keeping a close watch on cost/wear and try to use all of my bags at least 5 times/year. 
@Mariapia - i think I forgot to answer your question which bag was sold on the flea market last weekend. It was one of my GGL bags. I never showed a pic of it on the island.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am still working on "having only bags that I use (and love)" vs. "having bags that I love (but do not use frequently)". But, as I am a hoarder I have a very hard time to let stuff go. So, at least I am keeping a close watch on cost/wear and try to use all of my bags at least 5 times/year.
> @Mariapia - i think I forgot to answer your question which bag was sold on the flea market last weekend. It was one of my GGL bags. I never showed a pic of it on the island.


Ludmilla, I did my maths..... and came to the same result... 5 times a year too....
And.... if I had to let one of my bags go..it would be my GGL too!
Here is a pic of mine. Light weight but totally unpractical....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3773095
> 
> Ludmilla, I did my maths..... and came to the same result... 5 times a year too....
> And.... if I had to let one of my bags go..it would be my GGL too!
> Here is a pic of mine. Light weight but totally unpractical....


Hehehe. Mine was heavy and unpractical. 
The wear of my bags varies. I do use my workhorses more than 5 times/year. But, this is easy. I go to the office 5 times/week.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Mine was heavy and unpractical.
> The wear of my bags varies. I do use my workhorses more than 5 times/year. But, this is easy. I go to the office 5 times/week.


I carry my Le Pliages more than five times a year.... That's probably why some of my bags rarely see the light of day....
Finally, I wonder why I don't only buy LPs....in all colours and sizes.
But then, it would mean I'd start being reasonable, which, alas, I am not ... at least when it comes to bags...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I carry my Le Pliages more than five times a year.... That's probably why some of my bags rarely see the light of day....
> Finally, I wonder why I don't only buy LPs....in all colours and sizes.
> But then, it would mean I'd start being reasonable, which, alas, I am not ... at least when it comes to bags...



Good for you, Mariapia! Beautiful bags are more than merely accessories. They speak to us on many levels and needn't be strictly utilitarian.

Who knows? One day I may take the plunge once more and buy a perfectly impractical, wholly unnecessary, beautiful bag for no better reason than I can!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> But then, it would mean I'd start being reasonable, which, alas, I am not ... at least when it comes to bags...


 We cannot be reasonable all the time. It is much more fun to be totally unreasonable now and then. It adds spice to our daily lives.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Mariapia! Beautiful bags are more than merely accessories. They speak to us on many levels and needn't be strictly utilitarian.
> 
> Who knows? One day I may take the plunge once more and buy a perfectly impractical, wholly unnecessary, beautiful bag for no better reason than I can!


I am sure you will. And it will be one of the prettiest bags you've ever had.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Mariapia! Beautiful bags are more than merely accessories. They speak to us on many levels and needn't be strictly utilitarian.
> 
> Who knows? One day I may take the plunge once more and buy a perfectly impractical, wholly unnecessary, beautiful bag for no better reason than I can!


So far, Fim, all the pics you have posted show very beautiful, elegant and practical bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

*Happy Monday Islanders!*
Seems like everyone is busy, today. Our last week of the summer term has started today and I am really looking forward to the summer break.  I will be at the office during August, BUT I am having three and a half weeks off in September... Now I need to plan my vacation. And I have no idea where to go...


Somewhere near the beach should be a good idea, what do you think.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> *Happy Monday Islanders!*
> Seems like everyone is busy, today. Our last week of the summer term has started today and I am really looking forward to the summer break.  I will be at the office during August, BUT I am having three and a half weeks off in September... Now I need to plan my vacation. And I have no idea where to go...
> View attachment 3773956
> 
> Somewhere near the beach should be a good idea, what do you think.


Yes definitely the beach!  You need to do nothing but listen to the waves lap the shore.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Yes definitely the beach!  You need to do nothing but listen to the waves lap the shore.



I am so there!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> *Happy Monday Islanders!*
> Seems like everyone is busy, today. Our last week of the summer term has started today and I am really looking forward to the summer break.  I will be at the office during August, BUT I am having three and a half weeks off in September... Now I need to plan my vacation. And I have no idea where to go...
> View attachment 3773956
> 
> Somewhere near the beach should be a good idea, what do you think.



Hmmm....I don't suppose this gentleman has anything to do with you thinking about the beach?


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3774302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I don't suppose this gentleman has anything to do with you thinking about the beach?



Not a bit: drool.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes definitely the beach!  You need to do nothing but listen to the waves lap the shore.





Murphy47 said:


> I am so there!





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3774302
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm....I don't suppose this gentleman has anything to do with you thinking about the beach?





Murphy47 said:


> Not a bit: drool.



 So the beach it is!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday to all! 

Yesterday at work was sufficiently hectic that I have to hope today will be better.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> Yesterday at work was sufficiently hectic that I have to hope today will be better.



Hubbie on vacation this week. He's getting ready to run a table at a convention so he's all in a tizzy getting things done. Not very peaceful around here. 
I am reminded of a saying from Erma Bombeck: I married you for better or worse, not for lunch.


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> No sign like that at my hairdresser's , Fim,  but I will ask them...
> I know that in some very expensive hair salons , they ask you to take off blouse or sweater....before taking care of you. They won't take risks...



Really? So you have to strip? [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15] My! If that happen to me, I maybe mortified. I can see the reason, but why? It's just a haircut? Or well, I'm an easy person and never really grow my hair or get it processed that much. Maybe I'm clueless and there're a lot more out there. [emoji15][emoji15][emoji15]


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Yes definitely the beach!  You need to do nothing but listen to the waves lap the shore.



And read! Bring lots of books! And your favorite leather bag so you can stroke them while you're reading! And your most fluffy pillow! It's good to have things to lay down on. [emoji6]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> Yesterday at work was sufficiently hectic that I have to hope today will be better.



Wish you a good day, Fim! It's crazy Tuesday for me here, but now DD is in bed, all the doc is done. I have a bit of errands to do tomorrow before we go back to the city on Thursday, or if we're lucky, tomorrow afternoon. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie on vacation this week. He's getting ready to run a table at a convention so he's all in a tizzy getting things done. Not very peaceful around here.
> I am reminded of a saying from Erma Bombeck: I married you for better or worse, not for lunch.



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] 

When I knew DH back then, he was quite chubby and wear glasses with head full of hair sticking out every way or sometimes grew too long. He played tennis, but still chubby. Now, he's into triathlon and has already been to a couple iron man races. He slim down so much and quite toned. He also got lasik years ago and now only wear his head buzzcut or skinhead. 

Totally not my type. 

I can't tell you many times I look at him and wonder what I got myself into, too. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] (my friends and I are usually jokes to each other that I got tricked into marrying him coz if he looks like this back then, no way I'm going out with him. Those sport sunglasses he always wear (due to lasik) now makes him looks like he's about to punch something every 5 minutes. [emoji28])


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday to all!
> 
> Yesterday at work was sufficiently hectic that I have to hope today will be better.


Hope life was less hectic for you today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie on vacation this week. He's getting ready to run a table at a convention so he's all in a tizzy getting things done. Not very peaceful around here.
> I am reminded of a saying from Erma Bombeck: I married you for better or worse, not for lunch.


Oh. A convention?


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> When I knew DH back then, he was quite chubby and wear glasses with head full of hair sticking out every way or sometimes grew too long. He played tennis, but still chubby. Now, he's into triathlon and has already been to a couple iron man races. He slim down so much and quite toned. He also got lasik years ago and now only wear his head buzzcut or skinhead.
> 
> Totally not my type.
> 
> I can't tell you many times I look at him and wonder what I got myself into, too. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] (my friends and I are usually jokes to each other that I got tricked into marrying him coz if he looks like this back then, no way I'm going out with him. Those sport sunglasses he always wear (due to lasik) now makes him looks like he's about to punch something every 5 minutes. [emoji28])



Is he doing an iron man this year? I remember that he did last year.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hope life was less hectic for you today.



Yes, Ludmilla, today was much more laid back. I attribute the more relaxed vibe to my Patricia Nash Granny Square Tote, (front and back.) ** 

** (it was this past Mother's Day gift from my DD).


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]
> 
> When I knew DH back then, he was quite chubby and wear glasses with head full of hair sticking out every way or sometimes grew too long. He played tennis, but still chubby. Now, he's into triathlon and has already been to a couple iron man races. He slim down so much and quite toned. He also got lasik years ago and now only wear his head buzzcut or skinhead.
> 
> Totally not my type.
> 
> I can't tell you many times I look at him and wonder what I got myself into, too. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] (my friends and I are usually jokes to each other that I got tricked into marrying him coz if he looks like this back then, no way I'm going out with him. Those sport sunglasses he always wear (due to lasik) now makes him looks like he's about to punch something every 5 minutes. [emoji28])



Too funny, vink!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3775144
> View attachment 3775145
> 
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla, today was much more laid back. I attribute the more relaxed vibe to my Patricia Nash Granny Square Tote, (front and back.) **
> 
> ** (it was this past Mother's Day gift from my DD).


This is a cool fun bag!! I made a Granny Square messenger bag in my teens.... hm.... I wonder if this bag is still around.... I don't think so. 
I am glad that you had a less hectic day.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Is he doing an iron man this year? I remember that he did last year.



Yes. We just came back from Nagoya last month. [emoji4] We're gonna be in Osaka this November for a marathon.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3775144
> View attachment 3775145
> 
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla, today was much more laid back. I attribute the more relaxed vibe to my Patricia Nash Granny Square Tote, (front and back.) **
> 
> ** (it was this past Mother's Day gift from my DD).



This is So Pretty!!!!! I Love it!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Too funny, vink!



Yes. I thought I got married with a chubby bear/nerdy guy and then nah,... turn out he looks like those stereotype neo nazi leader from movie. (He also actually really want to get a tattoo. I just tell him put it somewhere under work/normal clothes coz tattoo isn't really an acceptable norm here. He's been thinking hard about which pattern to get for years now. [emoji28])


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3775144
> View attachment 3775145
> 
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla, today was much more laid back. I attribute the more relaxed vibe to my Patricia Nash Granny Square Tote, (front and back.) **
> 
> ** (it was this past Mother's Day gift from my DD).


Your DD has very good taste, Fim! Lovely and practical summer bag.
Seems that Patricia Nash is one of your favourite designers...


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Yes. I thought I got married with a chubby bear/nerdy guy and then nah,... turn out he looks like those stereotype neo nazi leader from movie. (He also actually really want to get a tattoo. I just tell him put it somewhere under work/normal clothes coz tattoo isn't really an acceptable norm here. He's been thinking hard about which pattern to get for years now. [emoji28])


Most of the time,it's the other way around, vink...
Your DH is taking care of himself.
As for the tattoo... it's a trend everywhere now. 
Should he got tired of it, he has to know that erasing it is both painful and expensive.
You gave him very good advice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is a cool fun bag!! I made a Granny Square messenger bag in my teens.... hm.... I wonder if this bag is still around.... I don't think so.
> I am glad that you had a less hectic day.



I'm glad you like it, Ludmilla. I told my DD that I immediately thought of you when I saw this bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> This is So Pretty!!!!! I Love it!



I'm glad you like it, vink. I can't help but smile every time I wear this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Yes. We just came back from Nagoya last month. [emoji4] We're gonna be in Osaka this November for a marathon.


Oh wow! He is really into this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm glad you like it, Ludmilla. I told my DD that I immediately thought of you when I saw this bag!


Aww. This is so nice that you thought of me when you saw that bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Should he got tired of it, he has to know that erasing it is both painful and expensive.


Hehehehehe. Yes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your DD has very good taste, Fim! Lovely and practical summer bag.
> Seems that Patricia Nash is one of your favourite designers...



You're right about Patricia Nash, Mariapia. I love her collection's affordability and age appropriate vibe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Using my favorite workhorse today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3775756
> 
> Using my favorite workhorse today.



Nice! 

A great example of how a utilitarian bag can be fashionable.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3775756
> 
> Using my favorite workhorse today.



Love bag and dessert! 
All shades of brown [emoji3]


----------



## Fimpagebag

One solution to finding additional storage for my bags....


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Most of the time,it's the other way around, vink...
> Your DH is taking care of himself.
> As for the tattoo... it's a trend everywhere now.
> Should he got tired of it, he has to know that erasing it is both painful and expensive.
> You gave him very good advice.



I know. I just didn't expect him to go this great length. Plus, I like my man with some meat on. [emoji28] 

I think he likes to have tattoo. Maybe it's in his head or something. He's been contemplating getting it for some years already, but seems to can't decide on the design. Maybe I should design one for him? Or have some artist design it for him? Something not too big and not too painful? [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow! He is really into this.



He is. He started doing it 6 years ago. Now, most of our holidays and trips revolve around his racing plan. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3775756
> 
> Using my favorite workhorse today.



I really like Miss Chocolate. I think Verona is one of the best leather Marco offer. But it doesn't seem to be popular. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> One solution to finding additional storage for my bags....
> 
> View attachment 3775839



Why TPF can't have a Love button?!?!? I Love this! It's great!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3775756
> 
> Using my favorite workhorse today.


Always nice to see Miss Choc, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> One solution to finding additional storage for my bags....
> 
> View attachment 3775839


Great idea, Fim! Easy to find the bag you need in the morning!
A few of mine are sitting on chairs.


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I know. I just didn't expect him to go this great length. Plus, I like my man with some meat on. [emoji28]
> 
> I think he likes to have tattoo. Maybe it's in his head or something. He's been contemplating getting it for some years already, but seems to can't decide on the design. Maybe I should design one for him? Or have some artist design it for him? Something not too big and not too painful? [emoji28]


Generally the tattoos I see on women are rather small but men's are a different story..


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> Why TPF can't have a Love button?!?!? I Love this! It's great!



Thank you, vink! I not only love my bags, I *live *with them.   

Also, interior design is a great justification for acquiring more bags....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love bag and dessert!
> All shades of brown [emoji3]


Hehehe. Yes. Had to take a pic of that brown rainbow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> One solution to finding additional storage for my bags....
> 
> View attachment 3775839


What a pretty way to store your bags. This is art!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> He is. He started doing it 6 years ago. Now, most of our holidays and trips revolve around his racing plan. [emoji28]





vink said:


> I really like Miss Chocolate. I think Verona is one of the best leather Marco offer. But it doesn't seem to be popular. [emoji848][emoji848][emoji848]


Thank you. Verona leather is great. Durable but not as monochrom like pebbled. It ordered Miss Choc right away when Verona was launched.
Now I am plotting a new bag Aquila leather and probably Aphrodite style.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Always nice to see Miss Choc, Ludmilla!


Thank you. She is just so pretty and practical.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Generally the tattoos I see on women are rather small but men's are a different story..


Around here you can see quite a few women with huge tatoos.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great idea, Fim! Easy to find the bag you need in the morning!
> A few of mine are sitting on chairs.



I wouldn't dare leave any of my bags on chairs, Mariapia. Not with these two in the house!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3776007
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dare leave any of my bags on chairs, Mariapia. Not with these two in the house!


I understand, Fim. I wanted to adopt a kitten and changed my mind after seeing a documentary about young cats ....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I understand, Fim. I wanted to adopt a kitten and changed my mind after seeing a documentary about young cats ....



To each their own, Mariapia. I'm quite sure there are cat lovers here on the Island who would quail at seeing my two thugs have free run of the house.


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders. Checking in.
Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
It matters.

Welcome back, Fim.

Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...


He actually sleeps this way.
Freak.

Update on my silly world--
Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:


Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:


Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:


Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
*

*

Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders. Checking in.
> Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
> It matters.
> 
> Welcome back, Fim.
> 
> Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...
> View attachment 3776352
> 
> He actually sleeps this way.
> Freak.
> 
> Update on my silly world--
> Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
> Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:
> View attachment 3776371
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:
> View attachment 3776373
> 
> Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:
> View attachment 3776378
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
> *
> View attachment 3776389
> *
> 
> Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.



Love the photos! 
Was thinking of you this morning. 
Continued best wishes, hugs and kisses.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders. Checking in.
> Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
> It matters.
> 
> Welcome back, Fim.
> Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...
> View attachment 3776352
> 
> He actually sleeps this way.
> Freak.
> Update on my silly world--
> Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
> Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:
> View attachment 3776371
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:
> View attachment 3776373
> 
> Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:
> View attachment 3776378
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
> *
> View attachment 3776389
> *
> Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.



So happy to hear from you, Remainsilly. I have always considered yours to be one of the most incisive, fearless minds I've ever had the pleasure of encountering.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders. Checking in.
> Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
> It matters.
> 
> Welcome back, Fim.
> 
> Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...
> View attachment 3776352
> 
> He actually sleeps this way.
> Freak.
> 
> Update on my silly world--
> Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
> Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:
> View attachment 3776371
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:
> View attachment 3776373
> 
> Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:
> View attachment 3776378
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
> *
> View attachment 3776389
> *
> 
> Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.


Love all the pics!  You've been missed!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3776007
> 
> 
> I wouldn't dare leave any of my bags on chairs, Mariapia. Not with these two in the house!


Love those two!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I understand, Fim. I wanted to adopt a kitten and changed my mind after seeing a documentary about young cats ....


Hahaha. This happens every time when I have built up the courage to adopt a cat. And old cats aren't any better.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders. Checking in.
> Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
> It matters.
> 
> Welcome back, Fim.
> 
> Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...
> View attachment 3776352
> 
> He actually sleeps this way.
> Freak.
> 
> Update on my silly world--
> Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
> Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:
> View attachment 3776371
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:
> View attachment 3776373
> 
> Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:
> View attachment 3776378
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
> *
> View attachment 3776389
> *
> 
> Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.


Yay! Hello there! You have been missed a lot.
Good to see you and your bags and the dog in action. Hm. although dog is not in action but sleeping.  Wise dog. 
Hope we are getting more updates of your adventures.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders. Checking in.
> Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
> It matters.
> 
> Welcome back, Fim.
> 
> Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...
> View attachment 3776352
> 
> He actually sleeps this way.
> Freak.
> 
> Update on my silly world--
> Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
> Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:
> View attachment 3776371
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:
> View attachment 3776373
> 
> Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:
> View attachment 3776378
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
> *
> View attachment 3776389
> *
> 
> Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.


Welcome back, remainsilly!
And congrats on your lovely bags and outfits!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Generally the tattoos I see on women are rather small but men's are a different story..



I don't think he'll go for something big and showy. [emoji848]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. This happens every time when I have built up the courage to adopt a cat. And old cats aren't any better.


I love cats and dogs... You are right about old cats, Ludmilla, my parents used to have one that made them crazy.... since the very beginning. She did a lot of damage in their flat. 
Their last cat was a lovely black smoke Persian ( my cat's sister actually) and she was gentle and affectionate.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, vink! I not only love my bags, I *live *with them.
> 
> Also, interior design is a great justification for acquiring more bags....



It's a great reason. Not only you can acquire beautiful pieces, your house will also be nourished with them. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I don't think he'll go for something big and showy. [emoji848]


Did he say why he wants one? 
He has to make sure the salon uses safe inks. Some are not...


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. Verona leather is great. Durable but not as monochrom like pebbled. It ordered Miss Choc right away when Verona was launched.
> Now I am plotting a new bag Aquila leather and probably Aphrodite style.



During that time, I got my dark blue Aura, too. When I received it, I love the leather right away. I think you made a right decision in ordering it with slouchy style. This leather works so well in that aspect. I'm a little bit sad I put mine in Aura coz I intended to not repeat the leather. [emoji28] (I could go super broke. [emoji28]) I still wish I could have one more Verona. I don't know which style though. It may be only a wish then.


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders. Checking in.
> Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
> It matters.
> 
> Welcome back, Fim.
> 
> Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...
> View attachment 3776352
> 
> He actually sleeps this way.
> Freak.
> 
> Update on my silly world--
> Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
> Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:
> View attachment 3776371
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:
> View attachment 3776373
> 
> Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:
> View attachment 3776378
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
> *
> View attachment 3776389
> *
> 
> Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.



Glad to see you! 

I like how you coordinate these colors and outfits together! Your sneakers closet is my dream sneakers closet now. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3776232



Ha ha. I love seeing them roam the house. 

I have a very hard time figuring out if I'm a cat or a dog person. At the end, I just decide I don't care. [emoji28] As long as they don't bite me and we can coexist peacefully, I'm fine. [emoji28] A good cuddle never hurt. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> Did he say why he wants one?
> He has to make sure the salon uses safe inks. Some are not...



I think it's the image of rebellion kid in his head. His dad is actually quite a nice guy, IMHO, but seems to be a control freak to everyone in his family when he was young. I can still see the trace of it on his mom. She can't order any food on her own. For example, she has to wait for him to come and decide what she should eat and order them for her. IMHO, he loves his kids, but he also control whatever they're doing at every steps. 

DH can play piano wonderfully thanks to all the lessons he got when he was young (I found out on the first time I visited his hometown and his dad ordered him to play it for everyone) and we have a piano at our apartment. Never a chance he'd touch it. He, now, refuses to do whatever his father order him to do when he was a kid. 

I know about the ink. That's why I kinda don't want him to get one. But designing a design for him could be fun. After all, we can use it for something else. Like a personal stamp.  [emoji4]


----------



## Tomsmom

Wow Vink your dh did such a turn around from when you met him, such a transformation.  I think it would be nice to help him design a tattoo, like a joint project. 

I have tattoos and they all came out good thank goodness, but here the places are regulated by the board of health I believe. I don't know if it's like that in other countries. 

Dh and I spent the day at the beach yesterday just the two of us it was glorious !


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Vink your dh did such a turn around from when you met him, such a transformation.  I think it would be nice to help him design a tattoo, like a joint project.
> 
> I have tattoos and they all came out good thank goodness, but here the places are regulated by the board of health I believe. I don't know if it's like that in other countries.
> 
> Dh and I spent the day at the beach yesterday just the two of us it was glorious !



The tattoo parlor here isn't under control like that. That's why I don't trust them really. But I also want to be supportive. [emoji28] Maybe I'll ask him if he's interested in the stamp and see how that goes. 

Have a good day at the beach! [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "Full Disclosure Thursday" for me here on our Island.

Last summer, my youngest sister gifted me one of her Michael Kors bags. (She'd noticed that I'd never owned an MK bag without considering why that might have been the case.). 

Long story short, it is not a bag I would have bought for myself. It's pretty enough, but I'm ambivalent when it comes to saffiano leather. But her kindness compels me to keep the bag and wear it whenever my ingratitude becomes even too much for me.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3777261
> 
> 
> It's "Full Disclosure Thursday" for me here on our Island.
> 
> Last summer, my youngest sister gifted me one of her Michael Kors bags. (She'd noticed that I'd never owned an MK bag without considering why that might have been the case.).
> 
> Long story short, it is not a bag I would have bought for myself. It's pretty enough, but I'm ambivalent when it comes to saffiano leather. But her kindness compels me to keep the bag and wear it whenever my ingratitude becomes even too much for me.



It looks very ....... practical. Nice wide straps. 
Saffiano is sturdy but it certainly doesn't make my heart flutter.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Vink your dh did such a turn around from when you met him, such a transformation.  I think it would be nice to help him design a tattoo, like a joint project.
> 
> I have tattoos and they all came out good thank goodness, but here the places are regulated by the board of health I believe. I don't know if it's like that in other countries.
> 
> Dh and I spent the day at the beach yesterday just the two of us it was glorious !



My friend has a tattoo. She considered for a long time. Finally she cHose a Yin Yang symbol. In a place rarely seen. 
However, the once round symbol is now an OVAL as she approaches 50. Her advice on tattoos is always: be discreet and avoid ROUND. [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It looks very ....... practical. Nice wide straps.
> Saffiano is sturdy but it certainly doesn't make my heart flutter.



Thank you for your understatement, Murphy. 

In truth I loathe the darn thing, but I have no choice but to keep it and wear it whenever my youngest sister and I attend the same summer festivities.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My friend has a tattoo. She considered for a long time. Finally she cHose a Yin Yang symbol. In a place rarely seen.
> However, the once round symbol is now an OVAL as she approaches 50. Her advice on tattoos is always: be discreet and avoid ROUND. [emoji6]


True! My sister in law is a nurse. She told me that tattoos on aging skin don't look the same as they used to..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your understatement, Murphy.
> 
> In truth I loathe the darn thing, but I have no choice but to keep it and wear it whenever my youngest sister and I attend the same summer festivities.


It's a nice tote, Fim. Perfect for summer. I don't own any saffiano leather bags but they are supposed to hold up quite well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's a nice tote, Fim. Perfect for summer. I don't own any saffiano leather bags but they are supposed to hold up quite well.



You are too kind, Mariapia. The bag feels more like plastic than leather. But it appears to very well made and gives every indication of being indestructible. (not that I've tried....   )


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3777261
> 
> 
> It's "Full Disclosure Thursday" for me here on our Island.
> 
> Last summer, my youngest sister gifted me one of her Michael Kors bags. (She'd noticed that I'd never owned an MK bag without considering why that might have been the case.).
> 
> Long story short, it is not a bag I would have bought for myself. It's pretty enough, but I'm ambivalent when it comes to saffiano leather. But her kindness compels me to keep the bag and wear it whenever my ingratitude becomes even too much for me.



It is a nice bag even though it's not a favorite. It looks great on you Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It is a nice bag even though it's not a favorite. It looks great on you Fim!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I know my youngest sister meant to be generous. But our tastes are not the same. She is determined not to embrace her age while I am more than comfortable with mine. She adores the trendy while I prefer the timeless.


----------



## remainsilly

Thank you for wonderful comments & kindness, islanders.



Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your understatement, Murphy.
> 
> In truth I loathe the darn thing, but I have no choice but to keep it and wear it whenever my youngest sister and I attend the same summer festivities.


Actually love this color, for summer.
And totes.
But understand awkwardness of unsuitable gifts.

Once received "voodoo pirate" bag charm.
Which Mulberry are you carrying today?
Wore once.
Ooh-ed & ahh-ed appropriately, loudy.

But accidents happen.
Suddenly. With fire.
How *awful* that another twine ball with sword could not be found...


Mariapia said:


> True! My sister in law is a nurse. She told me that tattoos on aging skin don't look the same as they used to..


They must be inked again, after many years.
And protected from sun damage.
Or will change.
Especially if done less than well by artist.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thank you for wonderful comments & kindness, islanders.
> 
> 
> Actually love this color, for summer.
> And totes.
> But understand awkwardness of unsuitable gifts.
> 
> Once received "voodoo pirate" bag charm.
> Which Mulberry are you carrying today?
> Wore once.
> Ooh-ed & ahh-ed appropriately, loudy.
> 
> But accidents happen.
> Suddenly. With fire.
> How *awful* that another twine ball with sword could not be found...
> 
> They must be inked again, after many years.
> And protected from sun damage.
> Or will change.
> Especially if done less than well by artist.



Trust me, Remainsilly, I had attempted to stage an "unfortunate incident" with this bag. But my Balenciaga thieving goat refused to be tempted by the MK left tantalizingly unattended on a picnic tale....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Trust me, Remainsilly, I had attempted to stage an "unfortunate incident" with this bag. But my Balenciaga thieving goat refused to be tempted by the MK left tantalizingly unattended on a picnic tale....



Possibly because most MK has an unappealing plastic smell these days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Possibly because most MK has an unappealing plastic smell these days.



Sadly, I must agree, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Sadly, I must agree, Murphy.



I had several leather MK until 2008. Before that they had a divine leather smell. Now they smell like a Chinese shopping bag with sets off my allergies. 
It's no fun to open a new bag and have it smell like you went shopping at Tire Barn.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I had several leather MK until 2008. Before that they had a divine leather smell. Now they smell like a Chinese shopping bag with sets off my allergies.
> It's no fun to open a new bag and have it smell like you went shopping at Tire Barn.



It's a shame, Murphy. Michael Kors' foray into the "secondary" market has sadly followed the trajectory of  numerous other contemporary designers. PVC masquerading as leather or coated canvas, lesser quality hardware, and a reliance on less than subtle branding.


----------



## Humdebug

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great day !!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders. Checking in.
> Thanks, sincerely, to everyone who sent encouraging messages my way.
> It matters.
> 
> Welcome back, Fim.
> 
> Ah, speaking of crazy dogs...
> View attachment 3776352
> 
> He actually sleeps this way.
> Freak.
> 
> Update on my silly world--
> Doing things. Wearing bags. Eating sugar.
> Hermes bolide31, coach rexy charm & purple converse:
> View attachment 3776371
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, after Turkish apple tea:
> View attachment 3776373
> 
> Mulberry alice zipped tote, vince camuto scarf, blue vans:
> View attachment 3776378
> 
> Baseballism whurlitzer wallet, randolph aviators & building blocks of life(caffeine, sugar)
> *
> View attachment 3776389
> *
> 
> Hope everyone continues to enjoy summer.


Triple yay! You're back! With a vengeance, I hope


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love cats and dogs... You are right about old cats, Ludmilla, my parents used to have one that made them crazy.... since the very beginning. She did a lot of damage in their flat.
> Their last cat was a lovely black smoke Persian ( my cat's sister actually) and she was gentle and affectionate.


I am too scared about such damages. And I am also scared about cat hair everywhere...


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> During that time, I got my dark blue Aura, too. When I received it, I love the leather right away. I think you made a right decision in ordering it with slouchy style. This leather works so well in that aspect. I'm a little bit sad I put mine in Aura coz I intended to not repeat the leather. [emoji28] (I could go super broke. [emoji28]) I still wish I could have one more Verona. I don't know which style though. It may be only a wish then.


I have learned that structured bags are not for me. I am into slouchy styles. So Verona + Selene was an easy choice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3777261
> 
> 
> It's "Full Disclosure Thursday" for me here on our Island.
> 
> Last summer, my youngest sister gifted me one of her Michael Kors bags. (She'd noticed that I'd never owned an MK bag without considering why that might have been the case.).
> 
> Long story short, it is not a bag I would have bought for myself. It's pretty enough, but I'm ambivalent when it comes to saffiano leather. But her kindness compels me to keep the bag and wear it whenever my ingratitude becomes even too much for me.


Hmmmmm. I think the bag is pretty. But, I would not buy it for myself. And I can see why you do not love it either. Wearing it when you are out and about with your sister is a good idea, though. Hehehehe. Hopefully, she does not gift you another bag that is not your style.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Wow Vink your dh did such a turn around from when you met him, such a transformation.  I think it would be nice to help him design a tattoo, like a joint project.
> 
> I have tattoos and they all came out good thank goodness, but here the places are regulated by the board of health I believe. I don't know if it's like that in other countries.
> 
> Dh and I spent the day at the beach yesterday just the two of us it was glorious !


I am very happy that you had a great day at the beach!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. I know my youngest sister meant to be generous. But our tastes are not the same. She is determined not to embrace her age while I am more than comfortable with mine. She adores the trendy while I prefer the timeless.


Trendy can be fun, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am too scared about such damages. And I am also scared about cat hair everywhere...


My cat used to lose hair but he once peed in one of my brand new bags....
Cats can be unpredictable...


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> My friend has a tattoo. She considered for a long time. Finally she cHose a Yin Yang symbol. In a place rarely seen.
> However, the once round symbol is now an OVAL as she approaches 50. Her advice on tattoos is always: be discreet and avoid ROUND. [emoji6]



I'll take that to heart. I almost based the design on a round shape. [emoji28]


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> You are too kind, Mariapia. The bag feels more like plastic than leather. But it appears to very well made and gives every indication of being indestructible. (not that I've tried....   )



[emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] it sounds to me that you have quite a love-hate relationship with this bag. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> I have learned that structured bags are not for me. I am into slouchy styles. So Verona + Selene was an easy choice.



I normally prefer slouchy style, too, but I like the look of Aura. It look compact and polish. But yes, Verona goes so well with slouchy style. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> My cat used to lose hair but he once peed in one of my brand new bags....
> Cats can be unpredictable...



Really?!?!? Wow! I'd be mortified!!!! What did you do then? [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My cat used to lose hair but he once peed in one of my brand new bags....
> Cats can be unpredictable...



Indeed they can, Mariapia! It's essential to their mystique.


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16] it sounds to me that you have quite a love-hate relationship with this bag. [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]



Very true, vink. I love my youngest sister, but hate the bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmmm. I think the bag is pretty. But, I would not buy it for myself. And I can see why you do not love it either. Wearing it when you are out and about with your sister is a good idea, though. Hehehehe. Hopefully, she does not gift you another bag that is not your style.



One can only hope, Ludmilla.  One can only hope....


----------



## Fimpagebag

P


Mariapia said:


> Trendy can be fun, Fim!



True enough, Mariapia. But there's trendy and then there's trying to look twenty something. My youngest sister's taste reflects the latter.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My cat used to lose hair but he once peed in one of my brand new bags....
> Cats can be unpredictable...


I remember.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I normally prefer slouchy style, too, but I like the look of Aura. It look compact and polish. But yes, Verona goes so well with slouchy style. [emoji4]


I cannot do flaps. But, I like the look of them. So very elegant!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> One can only hope, Ludmilla.  One can only hope....


Hehehehehe.


----------



## Fimpagebag

More my style....  Dooney Ariel "Dandelion " Satchel


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3778032
> 
> 
> More my style....  Dooney Ariel "Dandelion " Satchel



Suits you perfectly!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3778032
> 
> 
> More my style....  Dooney Ariel "Dandelion " Satchel


Love the color Fim!  And you look sharp, have a great day


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am very happy that you had a great day at the beach!


Thank you !


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> Really?!?!? Wow! I'd be mortified!!!! What did you do then? [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


I had to throw it away, vink. The smell was unbearable...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3778032
> 
> 
> More my style....  Dooney Ariel "Dandelion " Satchel


Wow! What a beauty, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a beauty, Fim!



I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. I have a trusted Dooney seller on eBay and she has yet to disappoint. I loved my sunny Ariel so much I knew I would want another one for Fall/Winter.

Presenting my Dooney "Elephant" Ariel Satchel....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Suits you perfectly!



Thank you, Murphy. Whether pebbled or smooth, I do love my leather!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3778187
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. I have a trusted Dooney seller on eBay and she has yet to disappoint. I loved my sunny Ariel so much I knew I would want another one for Fall/Winter.
> 
> Presenting my Dooney "Elephant" Ariel Satchel....


Another big wow! Those Dooneys are really great bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Another big wow! Those Dooneys are really great bags.



I admit I do have a weakness for Dooney. Particularly when I'm able to purchase them for less than half of what I would've paid for them retail!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3778032
> 
> 
> More my style....  Dooney Ariel "Dandelion " Satchel



I love your outfit today! Very cheery!


----------



## vink

Mariapia said:


> I had to throw it away, vink. The smell was unbearable...



[emoji29][emoji29][emoji29] yeah... I kind of get that feeling. No cats for me. Definitely. [emoji29][emoji29][emoji29]


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> I love your outfit today! Very cheery!



Thank you, vink. I think it all has to do with the "power of the bag."   

When I decide to wear a bag I love, everything just seems to go together. My mood improves, I love what I'm wearing, and that confidence carries me through the day!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Another big wow! Those Dooneys are really great bags.



You'll have to take a trip to this side of the pond and check them out IRL. Great quality for the money.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, vink. I think it all has to do with the "power of the bag."
> 
> When I decide to wear a bag I love, everything just seems to go together. My mood improves, I love what I'm wearing, and that confidence carries me through the day!


I couldn't have said it better, Fim!
It's exactly that...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> You'll have to take a trip to this side of the pond and check them out IRL. Great quality for the money.


I hope I will, Murphy! Those bags are to die for.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3778032
> 
> 
> More my style....  Dooney Ariel "Dandelion " Satchel


Yes! That bag suits you perfectly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3778187
> 
> 
> I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. I have a trusted Dooney seller on eBay and she has yet to disappoint. I loved my sunny Ariel so much I knew I would want another one for Fall/Winter.
> 
> Presenting my Dooney "Elephant" Ariel Satchel....


Ooooooh, Fim. Lovely! D&B make so many pretty bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You'll have to take a trip to this side of the pond and check them out IRL. Great quality for the money.


Yes, my Flo is as lovely as my high enders. I need more D&B in my life.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, my Flo is as lovely as my high enders. I need more D&B in my life.


True, Ludmilla. 
When people I know go to the US, I'll ask them to look for a D&B for me.
At the moment a friend of mine is in Berlin, one of my nieces is in Portugal... I'll have to wait, I think..


----------



## Fimpagebag

What depths my hypocrisy.....(or never say never....)

As well as we all recall, my ungrateful scathing remarks regarding the Michael Kors bag my youngest sister had gifted me. Chief among my complaints was my ambivalent attitude regarding saffiano leather.

Then yesterday I came upon this Dooney Morgan Tote in fuchsia saffiano leather at a 60% off clearance price....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> True, Ludmilla.
> When people I know go to the US, I'll ask them to look for a D&B for me.
> At the moment a friend of mine is in Berlin, one of my nieces is in Portugal... I'll have to wait, I think..


The daughter of my cousin is touring three months through the US. I cannot really bring myself to tell that 19 year old girl to bring some bags back to EU. 
You will get your D&B one day. I think I will try to order one at one point. They do international shipping now. So if customs are not too high....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779113
> 
> 
> What depths my hypocrisy.....(or never say never....)
> 
> As well as we all recall, my ungrateful scathing remarks regarding the Michael Kors bag my youngest sister had gifted me. Chief among my complaints was my ambivalent attitude regarding saffiano leather.
> 
> Then yesterday I came upon this Dooney Morgan Tote in fuchsia saffiano leather at a 60% off clearance price....


Aha! You are heading to bag #10 fast, my dear Fim....  I can totally understand, that you had to get this one. Ah, the perils of clearance sales!


----------



## Ludmilla

But.... do not forget the sad destiny of being shipped to Ban Island...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, my Flo is as lovely as my high enders. I need more D&B in my life.



Then you must come over too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Then you must come over too!


Hahaha. Yes! And I will have to plan that trip around D&B stores and outlets. 
Btw. we are bag twins now. Someone got a large Bilberry Pliage for her birthday.  The colour is amazing.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779113
> 
> 
> What depths my hypocrisy.....(or never say never....)
> 
> As well as we all recall, my ungrateful scathing remarks regarding the Michael Kors bag my youngest sister had gifted me. Chief among my complaints was my ambivalent attitude regarding saffiano leather.
> 
> Then yesterday I came upon this Dooney Morgan Tote in fuchsia saffiano leather at a 60% off clearance price....



All Saffiano is not created equal. 
I like it well enough from many designers (Prada), but the version from MK and also Coach just feels cheap and tacky to me. Plus it smells funny.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> True, Ludmilla.
> When people I know go to the US, I'll ask them to look for a D&B for me.
> At the moment a friend of mine is in Berlin, one of my nieces is in Portugal... I'll have to wait, I think..


Forgot to ask - how does your niece like Berlin? How long is she staying?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Yes! And I will have to plan that trip around D&B stores and outlets.
> Btw. we are bag twins now. Someone got a large Bilberry Pliage for her birthday.  The colour is amazing.



I know, right? It's the most amazing purple color. 
I thought it was a name made up by LC, but I actually saw Billberries at the grocery store last week. They hit the nail on the head color wise.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I know, right? It's the most amazing purple color.
> I thought it was a name made up by LC, but I actually saw Billberries at the grocery store last week. They hit the nail on the head color wise.


Yes, absolutely!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779113
> 
> 
> What depths my hypocrisy.....(or never say never....)
> 
> As well as we all recall, my ungrateful scathing remarks regarding the Michael Kors bag my youngest sister had gifted me. Chief among my complaints was my ambivalent attitude regarding saffiano leather.
> 
> Then yesterday I came upon this Dooney Morgan Tote in fuchsia saffiano leather at a 60% off clearance price....


Gorgeous and what a deal in the price!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> But.... do not forget the sad destiny of being shipped to Ban Island...
> View attachment 3779166


What a sad picture Ludmilla you need a few drinks and books to pass the time lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

My new to me Botkier found at the thrift for 5.99. Navy blue, I believe she was dyed but they did a good job.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3779223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me Botkier found at the thrift for 5.99. Navy blue, I believe she was dyed but they did a good job.



Wow! What a beauty. 
Might I suggest a water spot test before Fall. If the dye runs you don't want to end up looking like a Smurf.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> But.... do not forget the sad destiny of being shipped to Ban Island...
> View attachment 3779166



Absolutely, Ludmilla! But the $100 I spent on my new Dooney is worth risking a drink in a dirty glass at The Last Call....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3779223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me Botkier found at the thrift for 5.99. Navy blue, I believe she was dyed but they did a good job.


Pretty bag and what a great price!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779246
> 
> 
> Absolutely, Ludmilla! But the $100 I spent on my new Dooney is worth risking a drink in a dirty glass at The Last Call....



As soon as I pack up the youngest dorm items, I am there!!!! First round on me as I am 16 days from an empty nest ( now if I could just build a workshop for my husband [emoji6]).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous and what a deal in the price!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I took my new bag out for a test drive. I unzipped the sides for a more "tote" vibe. Not really sure if the sunglasses were more for the glare of the sun, or the color of my new Dooney !


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779246
> 
> 
> Absolutely, Ludmilla! But the $100 I spent on my new Dooney is worth risking a drink in a dirty glass at The Last Call....


I will be there! I guess we get shipped there together.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Tomsmom. I took my new bag out for a test drive. I unzipped the sides for a more "tote" vibe. Not really sure if the sunglasses were more for the glare of the sun, or the color of my new Dooney !


Stylish as always, Fim. You are going to rock the Last Call!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3779223
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new to me Botkier found at the thrift for 5.99. Navy blue, I believe she was dyed but they did a good job.



What a steal! Beautiful bag, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> All Saffiano is not created equal.
> I like it well enough from many designers (Prada), but the version from MK and also Coach just feels cheap and tacky to me. Plus it smells funny.



You are so right, Murphy! My new bag's saffiano leather feels like leather not plastic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Yes! And I will have to plan that trip around D&B stores and outlets.
> Btw. we are bag twins now. Someone got a large Bilberry Pliage for her birthday.  The colour is amazing.



Ooooh....can't wait to see your new Pliage, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> As soon as I pack up the youngest dorm items, I am there!!!! First round on me as I am 16 days from an empty nest ( now if I could just build a workshop for my husband [emoji6]).


Oh we can do better than The Last Call for your celebration, Murphy! The Happy Mackerel is just the place for an epic bash! Bring on the Fat Swans!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Tomsmom. I took my new bag out for a test drive. I unzipped the sides for a more "tote" vibe. Not really sure if the sunglasses were more for the glare of the sun, or the color of my new Dooney !



Looks perfect!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Wow! What a beauty.
> Might I suggest a water spot test before Fall. If the dye runs you don't want to end up looking like a Smurf.


Good thinking !  I'll definitely do that.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good thinking !  I'll definitely do that.



Confidentially, I've had dye problems before. [emoji53]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779280
> 
> Oh we can do better than The Last Call for your celebration, Murphy! The Happy Mackerel is just the place for an epic bash! Bring on the Fat Swans!





Drinks are ready.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3779371
> 
> Drinks are ready.



Looks soooo perfect. [emoji482]


----------



## Murphy47

As I am awaiting Sleeping Beauty's awaking from here very expensive loft bed, I decided to organize my closet. My handbag closet. 
As you ladies know, I have been on a mission to sell things that no longer serve my lifestyle and keep only what brings me joy. 
Below are photos of what my "curated collection" contains: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



The bag that started the whole Problem. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Useful bags that I enjoy carrying. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
The ones I sold my whole collection for. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Recent additions I have been selling everything else for. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Lastly my wallets. The Gucci was a 50th present from me to me and the Ferragamo from my dearest friend. 
Everything else has been sold or gifted. 
I have a small pile downstairs to donate. 
Now I just need more places to go.


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a beautifully curated cohesive collection, Murphy! Well done!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As I am awaiting Sleeping Beauty's awaking from here very expensive loft bed, I decided to organize my closet. My handbag closet.
> As you ladies know, I have been on a mission to sell things that no longer serve my lifestyle and keep only what brings me joy.
> Below are photos of what my "curated collection" contains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779409
> 
> The bag that started the whole Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779410
> View attachment 3779411
> 
> Useful bags that I enjoy carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I sold my whole collection for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent additions I have been selling everything else for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly my wallets. The Gucci was a 50th present from me to me and the Ferragamo from my dearest friend.
> Everything else has been sold or gifted.
> I have a small pile downstairs to donate.
> Now I just need more places to go.


I love the first bag. Great brown.  What brand is it?
And you got a Speedy and did not tell us right away?! This is not nice of you. 
Love you collection, Murphy. It looks useful, fun and very well rounded. I wish I was as brave - and sell stuff.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> What a beautifully curated cohesive collection, Murphy! Well done!!



Thanks!!! 
I feel very pleased with myself.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I love the first bag. Great brown.  What brand is it?
> And you got a Speedy and did not tell us right away?! This is not nice of you.
> Love you collection, Murphy. It looks useful, fun and very well rounded. I wish I was as brave - and sell stuff.



I knew the brown one would catch your eye, Ludmilla! 
It's a Lockheart. Sadly they went bankrupt in the Great  Recession. 
I JUST got the Speedy. 
I dragged my hubbie off the the mall the day it was 108F and I guess I went crazy in the heat. 
The NM Speedy has longer handles so I can get my mature wrists comfortably through them. 
Have already received the Base Shaper. Just waiting on long strap ( don't carry it that way I just don't want to set it down on the counter at grocery store)


----------



## remainsilly

Is great to see islanders clearing paths to truer bag-selves.(@Fimpagebag &@Murphy47)
And finding treasures(@Tomsmom --gorgeous $5 bag!!!)
Adding 15th bag filled my storage space.
So, any additions require subtractions.
All working for me, though.

Silly World updates:
Friend designed/made our custom shirts.


Perhaps to stop me yelling, "Shut up & pitch!" during infield chatter.
Failed. 
Still, awesome gear.

More about crappy baseballism bags--after <6months.
Of 4 items, only whurlitzer wallet = no problems.
Vintage glove leather tote, after rain sprinkles touched leather.


Hmm. Baseball gloves do not blister.

Finally got quiet Cuban player's autograph--collecting team on other baseballism purse (whurlitzer#2).
Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
He rarely signs stuff.
Spotted watching game. Dressed incognito, normal clothes & wide-brimmed hat.
I rushed over & received amused, 1-eyebrow-raise.
No other facial expression.
And not a single word.


Though, he studied signed bag awhile.

Enjoy weekend!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Is great to see islanders clearing paths to truer bag-selves.(@Fimpagebag &@Murphy47)
> And finding treasures(@Tomsmom --gorgeous $5 bag!!!)
> Adding 15th bag filled my storage space.
> So, any additions require subtractions.
> All working for me, though.
> 
> Silly World updates:
> Friend designed/made our custom shirts.
> View attachment 3779655
> 
> Perhaps to stop me yelling, "Shut up & pitch!" during infield chatter.
> Failed.
> Still, awesome gear.
> 
> More about crappy baseballism bags--after <6months.
> Of 4 items, only whurlitzer wallet = no problems.
> Vintage glove leather tote, after rain sprinkles touched leather.
> View attachment 3779656
> 
> Hmm. Baseball gloves do not blister.
> 
> Finally got quiet Cuban player's autograph--collecting team on other baseballism purse (whurlitzer#2).
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> He rarely signs stuff.
> Spotted watching game. Dressed incognito, normal clothes & wide-brimmed hat.
> I rushed over & received amused, 1-eyebrow-raise.
> No other facial expression.
> And not a single word.
> View attachment 3779662
> 
> Though, he studied signed bag awhile.
> 
> Enjoy weekend!



Love the custom shirts!! 
Enjoy the day. 
Perfect 82 here. Can't be beat.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Is great to see islanders clearing paths to truer bag-selves.(@Fimpagebag &@Murphy47)
> And finding treasures(@Tomsmom --gorgeous $5 bag!!!)
> Adding 15th bag filled my storage space.
> So, any additions require subtractions.
> All working for me, though.
> 
> Silly World updates:
> Friend designed/made our custom shirts.
> View attachment 3779655
> 
> Perhaps to stop me yelling, "Shut up & pitch!" during infield chatter.
> Failed.
> Still, awesome gear.
> 
> More about crappy baseballism bags--after <6months.
> Of 4 items, only whurlitzer wallet = no problems.
> Vintage glove leather tote, after rain sprinkles touched leather.
> View attachment 3779656
> 
> Hmm. Baseball gloves do not blister.
> 
> Finally got quiet Cuban player's autograph--collecting team on other baseballism purse (whurlitzer#2).
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> He rarely signs stuff.
> Spotted watching game. Dressed incognito, normal clothes & wide-brimmed hat.
> I rushed over & received amused, 1-eyebrow-raise.
> No other facial expression.
> And not a single word.
> View attachment 3779662
> 
> Though, he studied signed bag awhile.
> 
> Enjoy weekend!



Persistence pays off! ⚾️
Have a great rest of the weekend, Remainsilly!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> As I am awaiting Sleeping Beauty's awaking from here very expensive loft bed, I decided to organize my closet. My handbag closet.
> As you ladies know, I have been on a mission to sell things that no longer serve my lifestyle and keep only what brings me joy.
> Below are photos of what my "curated collection" contains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779409
> 
> The bag that started the whole Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779410
> View attachment 3779411
> 
> Useful bags that I enjoy carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I sold my whole collection for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent additions I have been selling everything else for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly my wallets. The Gucci was a 50th present from me to me and the Ferragamo from my dearest friend.
> Everything else has been sold or gifted.
> I have a small pile downstairs to donate.
> Now I just need more places to go.


Great collection Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Great collection Murphy!



Thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I knew the brown one would catch your eye, Ludmilla!
> It's a Lockheart. Sadly they went bankrupt in the Great  Recession.
> I JUST got the Speedy.
> I dragged my hubbie off the the mall the day it was 108F and I guess I went crazy in the heat.
> The NM Speedy has longer handles so I can get my mature wrists comfortably through them.
> Have already received the Base Shaper. Just waiting on long strap ( don't carry it that way I just don't want to set it down on the counter at grocery store)


I am still on the fence of buying a Speedy.  Guess it is one of those bags that I love on others, but not on me. I am very happy that you have found one that works for you! I remember from our vatious Speedy discussions that you had troubles with the handles before. Hehehe. Sometimes heat is good for something. 
Hm. What a bummer about the Lockheart brand...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Is great to see islanders clearing paths to truer bag-selves.(@Fimpagebag &@Murphy47)
> And finding treasures(@Tomsmom --gorgeous $5 bag!!!)
> Adding 15th bag filled my storage space.
> So, any additions require subtractions.
> All working for me, though.
> 
> Silly World updates:
> Friend designed/made our custom shirts.
> View attachment 3779655
> 
> Perhaps to stop me yelling, "Shut up & pitch!" during infield chatter.
> Failed.
> Still, awesome gear.
> 
> More about crappy baseballism bags--after <6months.
> Of 4 items, only whurlitzer wallet = no problems.
> Vintage glove leather tote, after rain sprinkles touched leather.
> View attachment 3779656
> 
> Hmm. Baseball gloves do not blister.
> 
> Finally got quiet Cuban player's autograph--collecting team on other baseballism purse (whurlitzer#2).
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> He rarely signs stuff.
> Spotted watching game. Dressed incognito, normal clothes & wide-brimmed hat.
> I rushed over & received amused, 1-eyebrow-raise.
> No other facial expression.
> And not a single word.
> View attachment 3779662
> 
> Though, he studied signed bag awhile.
> 
> Enjoy weekend!


Lovely t-shirts!
Hm. Bummer that the bags do not hold up well.  Are you going to through them out after the season (more space for new bags )?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779113
> 
> 
> What depths my hypocrisy.....(or never say never....)
> 
> As well as we all recall, my ungrateful scathing remarks regarding the Michael Kors bag my youngest sister had gifted me. Chief among my complaints was my ambivalent attitude regarding saffiano leather.
> 
> Then yesterday I came upon this Dooney Morgan Tote in fuchsia saffiano leather at a 60% off clearance price....


Wow! You are on a roll, Fim! All your new bags are real beauties!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am still on the fence of buying a Speedy.  Guess it is one of those bags that I love on others, but not on me. I am very happy that you have found one that works for you! I remember from our vatious Speedy discussions that you had troubles with the handles before. Hehehe. Sometimes heat is good for something.
> Hm. What a bummer about the Lockheart brand...


The Speedy is a must, Ludmilla...
But you already have a lovely collection and the latest bag  ( the Bilberry Le Pliage) is a gem...
Ordering a D&B from the US will cost a fortune. Shipping + VAT + Customs Duties are a real deterrent, ....Believe me I once phoned the French Customs for an estimate and just forgot about the whole thing...
My Parisian friend loves Berlin. She goes there about once a year. 
She spent one week in Copenhagen and everything was awfully expensive.
She bought... a Le Pliage Cuir at the airport as it was on sale but couldn't purchase anything else..


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> As I am awaiting Sleeping Beauty's awaking from here very expensive loft bed, I decided to organize my closet. My handbag closet.
> As you ladies know, I have been on a mission to sell things that no longer serve my lifestyle and keep only what brings me joy.
> Below are photos of what my "curated collection" contains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779409
> 
> The bag that started the whole Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779410
> View attachment 3779411
> 
> Useful bags that I enjoy carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I sold my whole collection for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent additions I have been selling everything else for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly my wallets. The Gucci was a 50th present from me to me and the Ferragamo from my dearest friend.
> Everything else has been sold or gifted.
> I have a small pile downstairs to donate.
> Now I just need more places to go.


Good job, Murphy! I wish I could do the same!
Every bag is perfect!
Huge congrats on your curated collection!
Lovely, versatile!


----------



## Fimpagebag

T





Mariapia said:


> Good job, Murphy! I wish I could do the same!
> Every bag is perfect!
> Huge congrats on your curated collection!
> Lovely, versatile!



The same can be said about your own collection, Mariapia. A curated collection has less to do with numbers and more about defining your style.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> T
> 
> The same can be said about your own collection, Mariapia. A curated collection has less to do with numbers and more about defining your style.


I have too many bags, Fim...
It would take me a whole year to decide which have to go. 
Remember the girl who wanted to see my vintage Kellys?
Well, she finally decided to buy a brand new one.
She went to a Hermès boutique, they told her they didn't have any. She asked if she could order one, they said  she couldn't. All she could do was go to the boutique every day () and ask ...
Long story short, she bought an Evelyne, a belt and a leather Carmen charm instead.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have too many bags, Fim...
> It would take me a whole year to decide which have to go.
> Remember the girl who wanted to see my vintage Kellys?
> Well, she finally decided to buy a brand new one.
> She went to a Hermès boutique, they told her they didn't have any. She asked if she could order one, they said  she couldn't. All she could do was go to the boutique every day () and ask ...
> Long story short, she bought an Evelyne, a belt and a leather Carmen charm instead.



I am a great believer in fate, Mariapia. If you were meant to sell one of your Kellys, the girl would have chosen to buy one from you. As she did not, her loss is your gain. Only the most dire circumstances compelled me to sell my most cherished bags. Had circumstances been different, I would still have those bags today.

Along with my recent acquisitions! No shame, just gain!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I am a great believer in fate, Mariapia. If you were meant to sell one of your Kellys, the girl would have chosen to buy one from you. As she did not, her loss is your gain. Only the most dire circumstances compelled me to sell my most cherished bags. Had circumstances been different, I would still have those bags today.
> 
> Along with my recent acquisitions! No shame, just gain!!


You are absolutely right, Fim...
I didn't want to sell the bags but thought that if I did I could apply a very unusual rule ( at least to me)  .. 2 out 1 in....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Speedy is a must, Ludmilla...
> But you already have a lovely collection and the latest bag  ( the Bilberry Le Pliage) is a gem...
> Ordering a D&B from the US will cost a fortune. Shipping + VAT + Customs Duties are a real deterrent, ....Believe me I once phoned the French Customs for an estimate and just forgot about the whole thing...
> My Parisian friend loves Berlin. She goes there about once a year.
> She spent one week in Copenhagen and everything was awfully expensive.
> She bought... a Le Pliage Cuir at the airport as it was on sale but couldn't purchase anything else..


I do have that spread sheet on my computer where I follow the cost/wear of my bags very closely. There needs to be serious wearing done before I am allowed to think about new bags. 
Hmmm. I think when I am ready for a new bag I will put a D&B bag into the shopping cart and proceed as far as I can go without actually buying. D&B adds customs now, so you do not have any surprises at delivery. If those additional costs are too high for me to swallow I won't buy. 
I am glad that your friends likes Berlin (sorry, thought it was your niece). I want to visit Copenhagen, but it is just too expensive.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have too many bags, Fim...
> It would take me a whole year to decide which have to go.
> Remember the girl who wanted to see my vintage Kellys?
> Well, she finally decided to buy a brand new one.
> She went to a Hermès boutique, they told her they didn't have any. She asked if she could order one, they said  she couldn't. All she could do was go to the boutique every day () and ask ...
> Long story short, she bought an Evelyne, a belt and a leather Carmen charm instead.


Aha. I wonder if the girl fell into the H rabbit hole of buying games? Does she hope that they offer her a K when she buys other stuff?
I am with Fim: it was fate that she did not want one of your Ks. 
And thank you for your lovely words about my collection! I unpacked the Bilberry Pliage just today, because when I got home after getting her I found the house empty and had to gallop to the hospital. My mother was there - her doctor thought she had an appendicitis.  They found nothing and she is back at home.

Here is the Bilberry together with my old warhorse. The light is really bad on the pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> T
> 
> The same can be said about your own collection, Mariapia. A curated collection has less to do with numbers and more about defining your style.


Your thoughts are wise as always.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aha. I wonder if the girl fell into the H rabbit hole of buying games? Does she hope that they offer her a K when she buys other stuff?
> I am with Fim: it was fate that she did not want one of your Ks.
> And thank you for your lovely words about my collection! I unpacked the Bilberry Pliage just today, because when I got home after getting her I found the house empty and had to gallop to the hospital. My mother was there - her doctor thought she had an appendicitis.  They found nothing and she is back at home.
> 
> Here is the Bilberry together with my old warhorse. The light is really bad on the pic.
> View attachment 3780245


Oh dear! How scared you must have been, Ludmilla!
Thanks God, the doctors found nothing.
So now you can enjoy your beautiful Bilberry.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely t-shirts!
> Hm. Bummer that the bags do not hold up well.  Are you going to through them out after the season (more space for new bags )?


Thanks.
Tbh, am amazed have not donated bags yet.
Was hoping to get 1 baseball season out of them.
Looking uncertain.


Mariapia said:


> She spent one week in Copenhagen and everything was awfully expensive.





Ludmilla said:


> I want to visit Copenhagen, but it is just too expensive.


Freaky psychic stuff, loose on our island--
Have been pondering trip to Copenhagen.


Ludmilla said:


> Aha. I wonder if the girl fell into the H rabbit hole of buying games? Does she hope that they offer her a K when she buys other stuff?


Omg, the mythical spend-quota!
Don't get me started.
When hermes sa offered me orange porosus croc birkin35, knew such gossip was nonsense.

Glad mother is okay.
Congrats on bilberry.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3779254
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Tomsmom. I took my new bag out for a test drive. I unzipped the sides for a more "tote" vibe. Not really sure if the sunglasses were more for the glare of the sun, or the color of my new Dooney !



Your shot is very sassy. I like it! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Murphy47 said:


> As I am awaiting Sleeping Beauty's awaking from here very expensive loft bed, I decided to organize my closet. My handbag closet.
> As you ladies know, I have been on a mission to sell things that no longer serve my lifestyle and keep only what brings me joy.
> Below are photos of what my "curated collection" contains:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779409
> 
> The bag that started the whole Problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779410
> View attachment 3779411
> 
> Useful bags that I enjoy carrying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779412
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The ones I sold my whole collection for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779413
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recent additions I have been selling everything else for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3779417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lastly my wallets. The Gucci was a 50th present from me to me and the Ferragamo from my dearest friend.
> Everything else has been sold or gifted.
> I have a small pile downstairs to donate.
> Now I just need more places to go.



Oh... you have that totally azure. It's the only LV bag that I find so beautiful. I still remember the first time I saw it. I just kept staring at it I think the owner might think I was crazy. 

Wear it in god health!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! How scared you must have been, Ludmilla!
> Thanks God, the doctors found nothing.
> So now you can enjoy your beautiful Bilberry.


There is going to be more medical investigation soon, but for now it is ok.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Aha. I wonder if the girl fell into the H rabbit hole of buying games? Does she hope that they offer her a K when she buys other stuff?
> I am with Fim: it was fate that she did not want one of your Ks.
> And thank you for your lovely words about my collection! I unpacked the Bilberry Pliage just today, because when I got home after getting her I found the house empty and had to gallop to the hospital. My mother was there - her doctor thought she had an appendicitis.  They found nothing and she is back at home.
> 
> Here is the Bilberry together with my old warhorse. The light is really bad on the pic.
> View attachment 3780245



I hope your mom is ok.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Tbh, am amazed have not donated bags yet.
> Was hoping to get 1 baseball season out of them.
> Looking uncertain.
> 
> 
> Freaky psychic stuff, loose on our island--
> Have been pondering trip to Copenhagen.
> 
> Omg, the mythical spend-quota!
> Don't get me started.
> When hermes sa offered me orange porosus croc birkin35, knew such gossip was nonsense.
> 
> Glad mother is okay.
> Congrats on bilberry.


Copenhagen is very expensive. How funny that there is psychic stuff going on.
Hmm. I can imagine that there are H SAs and stores that try to milk their customers with side purchases. But, I guess it is not an H policy that applies to all stores. SAs in general can be psychic, too. They see what customers can be talked into buying.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I hope your mom is ok.


Yes, thank you. She is out and about like nothing has happened.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Aha. I wonder if the girl fell into the H rabbit hole of buying games? Does she hope that they offer her a K when she buys other stuff?
> I am with Fim: it was fate that she did not want one of your Ks.
> And thank you for your lovely words about my collection! I unpacked the Bilberry Pliage just today, because when I got home after getting her I found the house empty and had to gallop to the hospital. My mother was there - her doctor thought she had an appendicitis.  They found nothing and she is back at home.
> 
> Here is the Bilberry together with my old warhorse. The light is really bad on the pic.
> View attachment 3780245



Ludmilla, I'm so glad your mother didn't have to be hospitalized.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I do have that spread sheet on my computer where I follow the cost/wear of my bags very closely. There needs to be serious wearing done before I am allowed to think about new bags.
> Hmmm. I think when I am ready for a new bag I will put a D&B bag into the shopping cart and proceed as far as I can go without actually buying. D&B adds customs now, so you do not have any surprises at delivery. If those additional costs are too high for me to swallow I won't buy.
> I am glad that your friends likes Berlin (sorry, thought it was your niece). I want to visit Copenhagen, but it is just too expensive.



Good enabler that I am, try ilovedooney.com. It's the DB online outlet/clearance.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, I'm so glad your mother didn't have to be hospitalized.


Thank you, Fim. We were all really happy about this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good enabler that I am, try ilovedooney.com. It's the DB online outlet/clearance.


Hehehehehe. Thank you. I am not sure if ild ships around the world, but looking into it doesn't hurt.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehehe. Thank you. I am not sure if ild ships around the world, but looking into it doesn't hurt.


After all my recent purchases...I had better not look at any bags...
There is still that beautiful Alexander Mc Queen drawstring bag on Monnier Frères... 50% off..
But no,no and no! 
In case no one knows what I am talking about, here is a pic....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3781207
> 
> After all my recent purchases...I had better not look at any bags...
> There is still that beautiful Alexander Mc Queen drawstring bag on Monnier Frères... 50% off..
> But no,no and no!
> In case no one knows what I am talking about, here is a pic....


Oh no!  That bag is beautiful!!  Good luck being strong


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3781207
> 
> After all my recent purchases...I had better not look at any bags...
> There is still that beautiful Alexander Mc Queen drawstring bag on Monnier Frères... 50% off..
> But no,no and no!
> In case no one knows what I am talking about, here is a pic....


Stay strong, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3781207
> 
> After all my recent purchases...I had better not look at any bags...
> There is still that beautiful Alexander Mc Queen drawstring bag on Monnier Frères... 50% off..
> But no,no and no!
> In case no one knows what I am talking about, here is a pic....



Ooooh....I understand well the temptation, Mariapia!   
I do it myself..."I'm not really looking for another bag...I just want to see what's out there...." 
It's impossible! Like saying "I'll only take the tiniest piece" of a fabulous cake.   
All one can do is step away....


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no!  That bag is beautiful!!  Good luck being strong





Ludmilla said:


> Stay strong, Mariapia!





Fimpagebag said:


> Ooooh....I understand well the temptation, Mariapia!
> I do it myself..."I'm not really looking for another bag...I just want to see what's out there...."
> It's impossible! Like saying "I'll only take the tiniest piece" of a fabulous cake.
> All one can do is step away....


Thank you ladies, for your support!
I have decided to be strong And I know I am not the only one here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday everyone!


Happy Monday!
What bags are out and about on the island? I took my Fossil tote, today.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday everyone!


Dog is enjoying day. With gusto!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Dog is enjoying day. With gusto!
> View attachment 3781448
> View attachment 3781449



Love seeing your dog, Remainsilly. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies, for your support!
> I have decided to be strong And I know I am not the only one here.


Way to go, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Dog is enjoying day. With gusto!
> View attachment 3781448
> View attachment 3781449


Aw. Dog is having fun!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> What bags are out and about on the island? I took my Fossil tote, today.
> View attachment 3781413



Love your Fossil, Ludmilla! My choice for the day, Patricia Nash Summer White Shoulder Tote...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> What bags are out and about on the island? I took my Fossil tote, today.
> View attachment 3781413


Great tote, Ludmilla!
I took out my Cuir.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3781475
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love your Fossil, Ludmilla! My choice for the day, Patricia Nash Summer White Shoulder Tote...


That bag is gorgeous Fim !


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm in my thrift find Botkier


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3781538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in my thrift find Botkier



Such a great bag, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3781511
> 
> Great tote, Ludmilla!
> I took out my Cuir.



Love, love, your Cuir, Mariapia!


----------



## misstrine85

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3781538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in my thrift find Botkier



Gorgeous bag [emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3781511
> 
> Great tote, Ludmilla!
> I took out my Cuir.





Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3781538
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in my thrift find Botkier



All great bags, ladies!

Ugh, today I am having yet another telephone "interview" with the people from the job I applied to. This whole drama is going on for a year now. I am just so fed up with everything. Today, I am receiving the final offering. If I am honest I just want to say "f*** off".


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> All great bags, ladies!
> 
> Ugh, today I am having yet another telephone "interview" with the people from the job I applied to. This whole drama is going on for a year now. I am just so fed up with everything. Today, I am receiving the final offering. If I am honest I just want to say "f*** off".


We are all with you, Ludmilla!
Keep us posted!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> All great bags, ladies!
> 
> Ugh, today I am having yet another telephone "interview" with the people from the job I applied to. This whole drama is going on for a year now. I am just so fed up with everything. Today, I am receiving the final offering. If I am honest I just want to say "f*** off".


Mariapia is right we are with you Ludmilla!  I hope it all goes well !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We are all with you, Ludmilla!
> Keep us posted!





Tomsmom said:


> Mariapia is right we are with you Ludmilla!  I hope it all goes well !



Thank you, ladies. It was the expected low ball offer.  It is completely ridiculous. And after playing games for a whole year they wanted my answer if I take the position more or less at once. Hm.  No. I will have to "sleep over" this for at least 2 days.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> All great bags, ladies!
> 
> Ugh, today I am having yet another telephone "interview" with the people from the job I applied to. This whole drama is going on for a year now. I am just so fed up with everything. Today, I am receiving the final offering. If I am honest I just want to say "f*** off".



A year? Why so long? Inhuman


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies. It was the expected low ball offer.  It is completely ridiculous. And after playing games for a whole year they wanted my answer if I take the position more or less at once. Hm.  No. I will have to "sleep over" this for at least 2 days.


I'm so sorry they low balled you, unacceptable!  I'll be thinking of you today Ludmilla.  Hugs


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> A year? Why so long? Inhuman


Hehehehe. Civil service in some countries is thorough, but slooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I'm so sorry they low balled you, unacceptable!  I'll be thinking of you today Ludmilla.  Hugs


Thank you, Tomsmom.  The low ball offer was expected after the last interview. I was angry then, today I am almost indifferent about it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies. It was the expected low ball offer.  It is completely ridiculous. And after playing games for a whole year they wanted my answer if I take the position more or less at once. Hm.  No. I will have to "sleep over" this for at least 2 days.


Put them on the back burner for a while, Ludmilla. 
Whether civil administration or private sector, they all play the same games.
As if the ball were in their court.
In your case, thanks God, it isn't.
You are not looking for a job, you have one and this gives you complete freedom.
To say yes or no.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.  The low ball offer was expected after the last interview. I was angry then, today I am almost indifferent about it.


Low ball them in return.
"I offer 40% less work for that pay."

Seriously, hang in there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Put them on the back burner for a while, Ludmilla.
> Whether civil administration or private sector, they all play the same games.
> As if the ball were in their court.
> In your case, thanks God, it isn't.
> You are not looking for a job, you have one and this gives you complete freedom.
> To say yes or no.


You are absolutely right, Mariapia. And I have to say no to the offer, because I would have to move and could hardly pay the rent in the new city with that kind of salary.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Low ball them in return.
> "I offer 40% less work for that pay."
> 
> Seriously, hang in there.


Hahaha. Good answer! 
I am just happy when everything is over. I have no energy left for their games.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Good answer!
> I am just happy when everything is over. I have no energy left for their games.



As my occasionally less than lyrical Irish father used to say, "Those who would chisel you for a nickel would kill their mother for a quarter. "
You're better out of it, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are absolutely right, Mariapia. And I have to say no to the offer, because I would have to move and could hardly pay the rent in the new city with that kind of salary.


Of course! 
Serves them right!
They will probably wait a few more years before finding someone who will accept to work for them!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course!
> Serves them right!
> They will probably wait a few more years before finding someone who will accept to work for them!



And certainly no one even close to our dear Ludmilla's quality!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And certainly no one even close to our dear Ludmilla's quality!!


Exactly, Fim!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> And certainly no one even close to our dear Ludmilla's quality!!


Definitely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As my occasionally less than lyrical Irish father used to say, "Those who would chisel you for a nickel would kill their mother for a quarter. "
> You're better out of it, Ludmilla.





Mariapia said:


> Of course!
> Serves them right!
> They will probably wait a few more years before finding someone who will accept to work for them!





Fimpagebag said:


> And certainly no one even close to our dear Ludmilla's quality!!





Mariapia said:


> Exactly, Fim!





Tomsmom said:


> Definitely!



Thank you for your support, ladies! I means a lot!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy happy Wednesday my friends!  I'm currently at the gym getting my sweat on .  I carried my Longchamp Medium long handle fuchsia as a gym bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy happy Wednesday my friends!  I'm currently at the gym getting my sweat on .  I carried my Longchamp Medium long handle fuchsia as a gym bag.


This is a pretty bag for the gym.  Hope you had fun.
I am still in my Fossil tote.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag and outfit of the day.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3783433
> 
> Bag and outfit of the day.



Perfect as always [emoji41]


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy happy Wednesday my friends!  I'm currently at the gym getting my sweat on .  I carried my Longchamp Medium long handle fuchsia as a gym bag.



Here in the Middle I can swear without the gym fees [emoji6]
LC is always the perfect choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Perfect as always [emoji41]


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Here in the Middle I can swear without the gym fees [emoji6]
> LC is always the perfect choice!


We have a heat wave, too. Bad thing is that there is now and then some rain/downpour that turns everything into a sauna.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3783433
> 
> Bag and outfit of the day.


Perfect, Ludmilla! 
Let's all enjoy summer. No sweaters, coats or umbrellas! Isn't it great?
Here we are going through a heat wave... 
Lots of people are complaining but I am not... Summer is my favourite season.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We have a heat wave, too. Bad thing is that there is now and then some rain/downpour that turns everything into a sauna.


Global warming, Ludmilla... At the end of the century Europe might look like the Carabbean...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We have a heat wave, too. Bad thing is that there is now and then some rain/downpour that turns everything into a sauna.



That sounds unpleasant. We have been lucky with humidity so far this season.


----------



## remainsilly

3 August 2017 release date--deadly ponies & hasbro collaboration:
http://www.viva.co.nz/article/fashion/deadly-ponies-collaborates-with-my-little-pony/
Someone fought swarming hordes.
Scored mr. pony wallet & rainbow scarf.


(photo from article link)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Ludmilla!
> Let's all enjoy summer. No sweaters, coats or umbrellas! Isn't it great?
> Here we are going through a heat wave...
> Lots of people are complaining but I am not... Summer is my favourite season.


Hehehe. I have to admit I like all the other seasons better. I cannot stand all the sweating and the heat. I feel yucky all day, my feet are swollen and the sun is hurting me. Winter where are you?
(I know I am weird..... )


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> 3 August 2017 release date--deadly ponies & hasbro collaboration:
> http://www.viva.co.nz/article/fashion/deadly-ponies-collaborates-with-my-little-pony/
> Someone fought swarming hordes.
> Scored mr. pony wallet & rainbow scarf.
> View attachment 3784140
> 
> (photo from article link)



Yery pretty and fun. Lucky you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Changed bags as I needed something bigger than my Fossil tote.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3784280
> 
> Changed bags as I needed something bigger than my Fossil tote.


Wow! At last Miss Marcie is back...
She is gorgeous, Ludmilla. But then, I understand, you have so many lovely bags that rotating is tough.
I myself don't know which bag is going out today.
I have just emptied my Bilberry LP and I still haven't made a decision...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! At last Miss Marcie is back...
> She is gorgeous, Ludmilla. But then, I understand, you have so many lovely bags that rotating is tough.
> I myself don't know which bag is going out today.
> I have just emptied my Bilberry LP and I still haven't made a decision...


Ah - you have a Bilberry LP, too. We are triplets on the island. 
Hehehehe. With yo many pretty bags, making a decision isn't easy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ah - you have a Bilberry LP, too. We are triplets on the island.
> Hehehehe. With yo many pretty bags, making a decision isn't easy.


Bilberry is one of the prettiest colours One of my friends has a red LP.... I don't know what it is called ... I love it too.
But no way! No more bags for the next 10 years....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3784280
> 
> Changed bags as I needed something bigger than my Fossil tote.


Love this bag and the color...wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this bag and the color...wow!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello, ladies!
Taking out my Lancel Charlie today....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3785474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, ladies!
> Taking out my Lancel Charlie today....


Lovely! I hope you have fun together? Do you like carrying her?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday islanders!
I hope everyone is looking forward to a nice weekend full of adventures and fun!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! I hope you have fun together? Do you like carrying her?


Oh yes, Ludmilla! I love my Charlie. As much as you love your lovely Flo!
I carry her by hand, which is very unusual for me but so much fun!
Just as in the advertising campaign... 
At the moment, she is sitting next to me as I am watching Neymar's press conference...
Neymar is so cute! 
For those who've never heard of him.... I am going to try to find a pic and post it here...
Here is another one....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3785629
> View attachment 3785625
> 
> Oh yes, Ludmilla! I love my Charlie. As much as you love your lovely Flo!
> I carry her by hand, which is very unusual for me but so much fun!
> Just as in the advertising campaign...
> At the moment, she is sitting next to me as I am watching Neymar's press conference...
> Neymar is so cute!
> For those who've never heard of him.... I am going to try to find a pic and post it here...
> Here is another one....


Hehehehe. I wish Neymar would send some of his money my way. 200.000€ would be ok.

Agh. A wasp was loving Flo so much that the bloody beast followed me around the whole station. I  wasps.


I am very happy that you love carrying your Charly. It is such a ladylike and elegant bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. I wish Neymar would send some of his money my way. 200.000€ would be ok.
> 
> Agh. A wasp was loving Flo so much that the bloody beast followed me around the whole station. I  wasps.
> 
> 
> I am very happy that you love carrying your Charly. It is such a ladylike and elegant bag!


Yes.... Lots of money indeed.. 
About wasps... I would have got hysterical, Ludmilla! 
It's very difficult to get rid of them when they are after you.. 
People say "Don't move!" But I just gesticulate and yell.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes.... Lots of money indeed..
> About wasps... I would have got hysterical, Ludmilla!
> It's very difficult to get rid of them when they are after you..
> People say "Don't move!" But I just gesticulate and yell.


Gesticulating and yelling? This is me, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday, Islanders! Any nice weekend plans? I am off to a BBQ this evening.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, Islanders! Any nice weekend plans? I am off to a BBQ this evening.


BBQ sounds great, Ludmilla!
Enjoy a wonderful summer evening!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, Islanders! Any nice weekend plans? I am off to a BBQ this evening.



Sounds like a great summer weekend !

We are currently en route Down south for a week at the beach . Fingers crossed for nice weather !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Sounds like a great summer weekend !
> 
> We are currently en route Down south for a week at the beach . Fingers crossed for nice weather !


Enjoy your vacay, Tomsmom!
You're going South... the weather will be fine..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> BBQ sounds great, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy a wonderful summer evening!



Thank you 



Tomsmom said:


> Sounds like a great summer weekend !
> 
> We are currently en route Down south for a week at the beach . Fingers crossed for nice weather !


Have a nice holiday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Just found this pic and had to post it...
.... Happy Sunday, Islanders!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3787287
> 
> Just found this pic and had to post it...
> .... Happy Sunday, Islanders!


You always find cheerful pictures, Ludmilla.
How did last night's BBQ go?


----------



## Mariapia

Great news, ladies.....
I have just been caught in pouring rain.. 
No umbrella in my Cuir...
Well, the bag came out okay....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You always find cheerful pictures, Ludmilla.
> How did last night's BBQ go?


Thank you, Mariapia. I am glad that you enjoy the picture.
The BBQ was nice. Tasty food and fresh beer. Excellent. 
Now I am enjoying a peaceful moment with homemade blueberry cake, clotted cream and Earl Grey.


Before that I took some pics of my Lavender bush. It is in full bloom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great news, ladies.....
> I have just been caught in pouring rain..
> No umbrella in my Cuir...
> Well, the bag came out okay....


Oh no! I am happy that your lovely Cuir is fine. How about you?!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! I am happy that your lovely Cuir is fine. How about you?!


It's still hot so my hair and clothes dried very quickly... 
Congrats on the lovely pie and the beautiful lavender.
Absolutely amazing.
This coming from someone who can't cook an omelette, let alone blueberrry cake...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's still hot so my hair and clothes dried very quickly...
> Congrats on the lovely pie and the beautiful lavender.
> Absolutely amazing.
> This coming from someone who can't cook an omelette, let alone blueberrry cake...


I am glad that you survived the rain as well as your lovely Cuir did. 
Not a huge fan of cooking, either. Although I love to eat.  Baking is more fun. There is still some pie left... 
Have a lovely evening!


----------



## Ludmilla

One of my goals was to wear Lazy Bays at least 5 times this year. Mission accomplished. 


Happy Monday, Islanders!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of my goals was to wear Lazy Bays at least 5 times this year. Mission accomplished.
> View attachment 3788210
> 
> Happy Monday, Islanders!


Good job, Ludmilla. 
LazyBays is a great bag. 5 times a year... is the least you can do for her.
Have a lovely day too!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am glad that you survived the rain as well as your lovely Cuir did.
> Not a huge fan of cooking, either. Although I love to eat.  Baking is more fun. There is still some pie left...
> Have a lovely evening!



Come on over ladies! 
I love cooking, especially fancy stuff for friends. 
For the last few years, I have been working on my "Julia Child" technique. 
Not totally there yet. Some of the food is just too weird. 
Casseroles and stews are my favs as they can keep longer. 
I'll whip up something special if someone would pick some lovely wine!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> One of my goals was to wear Lazy Bays at least 5 times this year. Mission accomplished.
> View attachment 3788210
> 
> Happy Monday, Islanders!


Great bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Just want to share my view from yesterday


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Ludmilla.
> LazyBays is a great bag. 5 times a year... is the least you can do for her.
> Have a lovely day too!


You are right, Mariapia. I should do more for Lazy Bays. But, the weather forecast predicts rain for tomorrow, so I might need to change bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Come on over ladies!
> I love cooking, especially fancy stuff for friends.
> For the last few years, I have been working on my "Julia Child" technique.
> Not totally there yet. Some of the food is just too weird.
> Casseroles and stews are my favs as they can keep longer.
> I'll whip up something special if someone would pick some lovely wine!


Hmmm. Sounds lovely! I'll bring the wine!  And some cake!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3788399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share my view from yesterday


Awwwww. The beach! Such a lovely sight. It brightens my day immediately. Hope you have tons of fun there.
And thank you for the bag love.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3788399
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to share my view from yesterday


Wonderful place, Tomsmom!
Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are right, Mariapia. I should do more for Lazy Bays. But, the weather forecast predicts rain for tomorrow, so I might need to change bags.


Rain? I think you might take out your Bilberry Le Pliage, Ludmilla.   
Am I right?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Come on over ladies!
> I love cooking, especially fancy stuff for friends.
> For the last few years, I have been working on my "Julia Child" technique.
> Not totally there yet. Some of the food is just too weird.
> Casseroles and stews are my favs as they can keep longer.
> I'll whip up something special if someone would pick some lovely wine!


I hate cooking, Murphy...
I can make lovely salads.... that's about all...
I know, I know... Shame on me. 
But I am interested in TV programmes like Top Chef...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I hate cooking, Murphy...
> I can make lovely salads.... that's about all...
> I know, I know... Shame on me.
> But I am interested in TV programmes like Top Chef...



If everyone cooked, who would appreciate mine? 
A lovely salad would be a perfect complement and quite healthy. All you need is a baguette and a lovely glass of wine!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Beach, bag & herb photos are lovely, islanders.

Scored game-worn baseball jersey.
Signed by the nice player.
Ewwww--ripe with sporty boy stink!


Soaking in laundry detergent/water.
With signature protected.

Also--OMFG:


As predicted, *same* problem. AGAIN.
*Less than 3 months *since this replacement.
"Defective" original lost foot, 3 months after purchase.
Wtf?

Entire team has signed my 2nd bag, now.
Must use parts, cannibalized from whurlitzer1.
And repair the monster:


Lesson #597--
BASEBALLISM WHURLITZER PURSE=NO, NO, NO!
If cannot run away, apply vast amounts of glue & empty hope.
Then get to next ballgame.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I hate cooking, Murphy...
> I can make lovely salads.... that's about all...
> I know, I know... Shame on me.
> But I am interested in TV programmes like Top Chef...


Lovely salads are excellent! We need something fresh and healthy, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Beach, bag & herb photos are lovely, islanders.
> 
> Scored game-worn baseball jersey.
> Signed by the nice player.
> Ewwww--ripe with sporty boy stink!
> View attachment 3789063
> 
> Soaking in laundry detergent/water.
> With signature protected.
> 
> Also--OMFG
> View attachment 3789064
> 
> As predicted, *same* problem. AGAIN.
> *Less than 3 months *since this replacement.
> "Defective" original lost foot, 3 months after purchase.
> Wtf?
> 
> Entire team has signed my 2nd bag, now.
> Must use parts, cannibalized from whurlitzer1.
> And repair the monster:
> View attachment 3789076
> 
> Lesson #597--
> BASEBALLISM WHURLITZER PURSE=NO, NO, NO!
> If cannot run away, apply vast amounts of glue & empty hope.
> Then get to next ballgame.


Oh wow! You were very lucky! I guess not everyone gets a game-worn baseball shirt.  Only the real fans!  Hope it gets out of the bath well. 
The "quality" of the Whurlitzer bags is a real shame. I am really shocked that they fall apart this fast.  I would be very upset by now - and I think I would write them an awful mail.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Rain? I think you might take out your Bilberry Le Pliage, Ludmilla.
> Am I right?



I opted for my Bree bag. I had a Speedy kind of feeling today. And she has already seen a lot of rain.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I opted for my Bree bag. I had a Speedy kind of feeling today. And she has already seen a lot of rain.
> View attachment 3789185


Rain is good for your lovely Bree.
I used to have a Swedish bag in that leather and the patina was great.
I took her out rain or shine. At the time I didn't have too many bags


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Beach, bag & herb photos are lovely, islanders.
> 
> Scored game-worn baseball jersey.
> Signed by the nice player.
> Ewwww--ripe with sporty boy stink!
> View attachment 3789063
> 
> Soaking in laundry detergent/water.
> With signature protected.
> 
> Also--OMFG:
> View attachment 3789064
> 
> As predicted, *same* problem. AGAIN.
> *Less than 3 months *since this replacement.
> "Defective" original lost foot, 3 months after purchase.
> Wtf?
> 
> Entire team has signed my 2nd bag, now.
> Must use parts, cannibalized from whurlitzer1.
> And repair the monster:
> View attachment 3789076
> 
> Lesson #597--
> BASEBALLISM WHURLITZER PURSE=NO, NO, NO!
> If cannot run away, apply vast amounts of glue & empty hope.
> Then get to next ballgame.


is it always the same foot?


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's "Truant Tuesday" for me. After I'd decided to take several days off from work for a "stay-cation" at home, my ipad promptly went pffftt and is still undergoing repairs.  I'm snatching a few seconds here at work (yes, back to the old grind) to touch base with my fellow Islanders and hope to be far more communicative as soon as my ipad has been repaired.

Happy thoughts and best wishes.....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow! You were very lucky! I guess not everyone gets a game-worn baseball shirt.  Only the real fans!  Hope it gets out of the bath well.
> The "quality" of the Whurlitzer bags is a real shame. I am really shocked that they fall apart this fast.  I would be very upset by now - and I think I would write them an awful mail.


Player was very sweet. Sport-stink = gone!
Can wear to games, now.
If Man does not steal...

After posted my island rant, email was fired.
Will see.


Mariapia said:


> is it always the same foot?


Different foot.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-908#post-31359169"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
 Same anger.


Fimpagebag said:


> It's "Truant Tuesday" for me. After I'd decided to take several days off from work for a "stay-cation" at home, my ipad promptly went pffftt and is still undergoing repairs.  I'm snatching a few seconds here at work (yes, back to the old grind) to touch base with my fellow Islanders and hope to be far more communicative as soon as my ipad has been repaired.
> 
> Happy thoughts and best wishes.....


Technology. Making life easier. 
Not.
Give me a string & some empty soup cans--we can fix this...
Hope to see your posts again soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Rain is good for your lovely Bree.
> I used to have a Swedish bag in that leather and the patina was great.
> I took her out rain or shine. At the time I didn't have too many bags


Hehehehe. I am not sure, if rain is really GOOD for her... but she will survive a few more drops.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's "Truant Tuesday" for me. After I'd decided to take several days off from work for a "stay-cation" at home, my ipad promptly went pffftt and is still undergoing repairs.  I'm snatching a few seconds here at work (yes, back to the old grind) to touch base with my fellow Islanders and hope to be far more communicative as soon as my ipad has been repaired.
> 
> Happy thoughts and best wishes.....


Ah no, bloody tec stuff. I hope your iPad is fixed as soon as possible. We need your lovely posts here!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Player was very sweet. Sport-stink = gone!
> Can wear to games, now.
> If Man does not steal...
> 
> After posted my island rant, email was fired.
> Will see.
> 
> Different foot.
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> Same anger.
> 
> Technology. Making life easier.
> Not.
> Give me a string & some empty soup cans--we can fix this...
> Hope to see your posts again soon.


It's very cool that washing the shirt worked out!  Now you need to hide it from Man. Easy. 
Keeping my fingers crossed that Whurlitzer CS reacts in a good way. Hopefully, they will NOT send you a third bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi everyone just checking in real quick from the beach. It's a rainy day today so my daughters and I will go antiquing. Hopefully we will find some treasures!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Keeping my fingers crossed that Whurlitzer CS reacts in a good way. Hopefully, they will NOT send you a third bag.


Full refund--end result!
Nice people. Decent company.
But not great with bag designs.
I live & learn.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Full refund--end result!
> Nice people. Decent company.
> But not great with bag designs.
> I live & learn.


This is great! I am very glad that you got a refund and not another bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hi everyone just checking in real quick from the beach. It's a rainy day today so my daughters and I will go antiquing. Hopefully we will find some treasures!


Did you find any treasures?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Did you find any treasures?


Not really a really nice candle holder and a door stop.  Thank you for asking!


----------



## Fimpagebag

I'm baaaack!! My iPad is up and running and I can once again rejoin my fellow Islanders! Hooray!
Bringing my Patrica Nash Market Satchel with me...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3790577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm baaaack!! My iPad is up and running and I can once again rejoin my fellow Islanders! Hooray!
> Bringing my Patrica Nash Market Satchel with me...
> View attachment 3790576


Love all the colored flowers!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love all the colored flowers!



Thank you, Tomsmom. The flowers are leather while the body of the bag is denim covered straw. 
When I'm not wearing my Market Satchel, it functions both as my make up case and room decor!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Not really a really nice candle holder and a door stop.  Thank you for asking!


A nice candle holder is definitely a treasure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3790577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm baaaack!! My iPad is up and running and I can once again rejoin my fellow Islanders! Hooray!
> Bringing my Patrica Nash Market Satchel with me...
> View attachment 3790576


Lovely and very unique bag, Fim. Those flowers are very pretty and perfect for spring and summer.
I am glad your iPad is working again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely and very unique bag, Fim. Those flowers are very pretty and perfect for spring and summer.
> I am glad your iPad is working again.



Thank you, Ludmilla. It's good to be back.  

Though I don't wear it often, my Patricia Nash Market Satchel is ideally suited as a make up case. It's interior is designed along the lines of a modified train case. 

When I do wear it as a bag, it easily accommodates my essentials and additional sundries.

While I readily admit it's not an everyday bag (or indeed to everyone's taste) my Market Satchel is the equivalent of a very young Fim's devotion to a pink celluloid jewelry box with a ballerina delicately pirouetting.....


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> ...While I readily admit it's not an everyday bag (or indeed to everyone's taste) my Market Satchel is the equivalent of a very young Fim's devotion to a pink celluloid jewelry box with a ballerina delicately pirouetting.....
> View attachment 3791244


Hmm.
Intriguing nostalgia idea. And fun bag!

Today is deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, forest.
With mr. pony wallet a-peeking.


Probably clangs distinct bell about my warped personality.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3790577
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm baaaack!! My iPad is up and running and I can once again rejoin my fellow Islanders! Hooray!
> Bringing my Patrica Nash Market Satchel with me...
> View attachment 3790576


What a lovely summer market bag, Fim. It looks great on you.
A wonderful manner to celebrate the return of your IPad.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. It's good to be back.
> 
> Though I don't wear it often, my Patricia Nash Market Satchel is ideally suited as a make up case. It's interior is designed along the lines of a modified train case.
> 
> When I do wear it as a bag, it easily accommodates my essentials and additional sundries.
> 
> While I readily admit it's not an everyday bag (or indeed to everyone's taste) my Market Satchel is the equivalent of a very young Fim's devotion to a pink celluloid jewelry box with a ballerina delicately pirouetting.....
> View attachment 3791244


So cute!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Intriguing nostalgia idea. And fun bag!
> 
> Today is deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, forest.
> With mr. pony wallet a-peeking.
> View attachment 3791420
> 
> Probably clangs distinct bell about my warped personality.
> View attachment 3791421


Wow! I love green, it's my favourite colour!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Intriguing nostalgia idea. And fun bag!
> 
> Today is deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, forest.
> With mr. pony wallet a-peeking.
> View attachment 3791420
> 
> Probably clangs distinct bell about my warped personality.
> View attachment 3791421



Love your Deadly Ponies, Remainsilly. Your wallet always makes me smile.
As for your "warped" personality....without the warp the woof is useless. Both are essential to the integrity of an individual and intricate tapestry.

Otherwise it's just a jumble of loose threads.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely summer market bag, Fim. It looks great on you.
> A wonderful manner to celebrate the return of your IPad.



Thank you, Mariapia. It's good to be back.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely summer market bag, Fim. It looks great on you.
> A wonderful manner to celebrate the return of your IPad.



Trust you to grasp my choice of bag, Mariapia! When I retrieved my iPad from the repair shop, it fit perfectly (and immediately was put in) my Market Satchel!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Trust you to grasp my choice of bag, Mariapia! When I retrieved my iPad from the repair shop, it fit perfectly (and immediately was put in) my Market Satchel!


I knew it, I knew it, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. It's good to be back.
> 
> Though I don't wear it often, my Patricia Nash Market Satchel is ideally suited as a make up case. It's interior is designed along the lines of a modified train case.
> 
> When I do wear it as a bag, it easily accommodates my essentials and additional sundries.
> 
> While I readily admit it's not an everyday bag (or indeed to everyone's taste) my Market Satchel is the equivalent of a very young Fim's devotion to a pink celluloid jewelry box with a ballerina delicately pirouetting.....
> View attachment 3791244


I think we all have those devotions. Mine is expressed in pink ballpoints and Miss Plum.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Intriguing nostalgia idea. And fun bag!
> 
> Today is deadly ponies mr. fill n zip, forest.
> With mr. pony wallet a-peeking.
> View attachment 3791420
> 
> Probably clangs distinct bell about my warped personality.
> View attachment 3791421


Your happy wallet matches Mr. Zip perfectly. Hehehehe. rainbow pony is meeting the green turtle. Perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Due to rain - my bulletproof beag of the past three days.
Happy Friday, Islanders!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3792107
> 
> Due to rain - my bulletproof beag of the past three days.
> Happy Friday, Islanders!



Love this bag, Ludmilla. It takes on the world come rain or come shine. Hmmm....sounds like the very special lady carrying it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Going red today with my Dooney Cynthia Shopper.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3792107
> 
> Due to rain - my bulletproof beag of the past three days.
> Happy Friday, Islanders!


 Beautiful bag and I love the floral you're wearing!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Going red today with my Dooney Cynthia Shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3792199


So pretty !


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love this bag, Ludmilla. It takes on the world come rain or come shine. Hmmm....sounds like the very special lady carrying it.


Thank you, Fim.  You are very kind.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag and I love the floral you're wearing!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Going red today with my Dooney Cynthia Shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3792199


Your shopper is lovely. The red colour is so happy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3792107
> 
> Due to rain - my bulletproof beag of the past three days.
> Happy Friday, Islanders!


This is Lovely Miss Choc who can brighten up any rainy day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Going red today with my Dooney Cynthia Shopper.
> 
> View attachment 3792199


You are the Lovely Tote Lady on the Island, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are the Lovely Tote Lady on the Island, Fim!



Thank you, Mariapia, you are too kind. 
Though I can't say the same for the weather....a formerly sunny day now threatening rain.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Your shopper is lovely. The red colour is so happy.



Thank you, Ludmilla. I thought it would be perfect for a sunny day. Happily, it did equally well when the rain began to fall!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So pretty !



Thank you, Tomsmom. I do so love my Dooneys!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3792428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia, you are too kind.
> Though I can't say the same for the weather....a formerly sunny day now threatening rain.


I always love your mod shots, Fim. They are fun and very very cool. 
Happy to hear that your lovely red bag performed great in the rain.
(We are getting a glimpse of autumn, today. It is cold, dark, foggy and it rains.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. I do so love my Dooneys!


Totally understand. They are lovely well made bags. How many do you have?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This is Lovely Miss Choc who can brighten up any rainy day!


Thank you, Mariapia! I need to take Miss Plum out, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Totally understand. They are lovely well made bags. How many do you have?



Hmm....let me see. Of my "survivor six" three were Dooneys. Since then, I have managed to accumulate ten more Dooneys. Most of them as gifts, as well as the odd bargain or two that I couldn't resist.  

Truthfully, when it comes to Dooney and Patricia Nash, I am putty in the Handbag Gods' hands!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmm....let me see. Of my "survivor six" three were Dooneys. Since then, I have managed to accumulate ten more Dooneys. Most of them as gifts, as well as the odd bargain or two that I couldn't resist.
> 
> Truthfully, when it comes to Dooney and Patricia Nash, I am putty in the Handbag Gods' hands!


Aha! So you have more bags again! I am happy to hear this. 
Well, there are certain brands we cannot resist I guess. 
We need a family pic of your Dooneys of course.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Aha! So you have more bags again! I am happy to hear this.
> Well, there are certain brands we cannot resist I guess.
> We need a family pic of your Dooneys of course.



I'll have to do that, Ludmilla. 
Looking back, I suppose it was inevitable that my collection would rise from the ashes and take wing again. I will never replace the bags I sold. Instead I'll take pleasure in the bags I have, and never look back.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hmm....let me see. Of my "survivor six" three were Dooneys. Since then, I have managed to accumulate ten more Dooneys. Most of them as gifts, as well as the odd bargain or two that I couldn't resist.
> 
> Truthfully, when it comes to Dooney and Patricia Nash, I am putty in the Handbag Gods' hands!


Perfect, Fim!
Things are back to normal and it's a wonderful feeling.!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Fim!
> Things are back to normal and it's a wonderful feeling.!



Yes, it is, Mariapia. If you could've seen me after I'd sold all but six of my beloved bags....    

But one must be resilient. I began by bringing the battered Dolce Gabbana back to life. Next came Mother's Day, then my birthday, wedding anniversary, Christmas, etc. Between my DD and DH my collection grew.   

And continued to grow.  It took more than two years to get to where my collection is now.  

To date I now have:

13 Dooneys
11 Patricia Nash
 1 Brahmin
 1 Dolce Gabbana
 1 Franco Sarto
 1 Aimee Kestenberg

28 bags in all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, it is, Mariapia. If you could've seen me after I'd sold all but six of my beloved bags....
> 
> But one must be resilient. I began by bringing the battered Dolce Gabbana back to life. Next came Mother's Day, then my birthday, wedding anniversary, Christmas, etc. Between my DD and DH my collection grew.
> 
> And continued to grow.  It took more than two years to get to where my collection is now.
> 
> To date I now have:
> 
> 13 Dooneys
> 11 Patricia Nash
> 1 Brahmin
> 1 Dolce Gabbana
> 1 Franco Sarto
> 1 Aimee Kestenberg
> 
> 28 bags in all.


I have 28 bags as well. 
I am so happy for you. Each and every bag of your collection is well deserved! Hehe. You forgot to mention the MK your little sister gave you.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, it is, Mariapia. If you could've seen me after I'd sold all but six of my beloved bags....
> 
> But one must be resilient. I began by bringing the battered Dolce Gabbana back to life. Next came Mother's Day, then my birthday, wedding anniversary, Christmas, etc. Between my DD and DH my collection grew.
> 
> And continued to grow.  It took more than two years to get to where my collection is now.
> 
> To date I now have:
> 
> 13 Dooneys
> 11 Patricia Nash
> 1 Brahmin
> 1 Dolce Gabbana
> 1 Franco Sarto
> 1 Aimee Kestenberg
> 
> 28 bags in all.





Ludmilla said:


> I have 28 bags as well.
> I am so happy for you. Each and every bag of your collection is well deserved! Hehe. You forgot to mention the MK your little sister gave you.



Wonderful, Fim and Ludmilla!
28 bags seem pretty reasonable to me.... 
I daren't say how many I have..I am rather ashamed of what I think is a crazy addiction.
It's like the smoker who will never say how many cigarettes he/she smokes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have 28 bags as well.
> I am so happy for you. Each and every bag of your collection is well deserved! Hehe. *You forgot to mention the MK your little sister gave you.*



It's not so much forgetting, Ludmilla, as it's trying *not to remember!     *​


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim and Ludmilla!
> 28 bags seem pretty reasonable to me....
> I daren't say how many I have..I am rather ashamed of what I think is a crazy addiction.
> It's like the smoker who will never say how many cigarettes he/she smokes.



You are far too hard on yourself, Mariapia.    
The  truly iconic bags you have in your collection are more of an investment than an addiction. You have chosen wisely and well. 
And though hopefully you never find yourself in the situation I found myself after my DH's stroke, your collection will provide you with the wherewithal to weather similar hard times.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, it is, Mariapia. If you could've seen me after I'd sold all but six of my beloved bags....
> 
> But one must be resilient. I began by bringing the battered Dolce Gabbana back to life. Next came Mother's Day, then my birthday, wedding anniversary, Christmas, etc. Between my DD and DH my collection grew.
> 
> And continued to grow.  It took more than two years to get to where my collection is now.
> 
> To date I now have:
> 
> 13 Dooneys
> 11 Patricia Nash
> 1 Brahmin
> 1 Dolce Gabbana
> 1 Franco Sarto
> 1 Aimee Kestenberg
> 
> 28 bags in all.


That's a wonderful collection Fim!  I have yet to count my bags...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  We're on our way back home from a great week at the beach. I've been in my Longchamp Cuir all week I need a change when I get home.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are far too hard on yourself, Mariapia.
> The  truly iconic bags you have in your collection are more of an investment than an addiction. You have chosen wisely and well.
> And though hopefully you never find yourself in the situation I found myself after my DH's stroke, your collection will provide you with the wherewithal to weather similar hard times.


I don't know about investments, Fim....Remember Jeanne and Mr Goat...
Talking about him.. He has disappeared....
Fortunately Jeanne is still with me...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don't know about investments, Fim....Remember Jeanne and Mr Goat...
> Talking about him.. He has disappeared....
> Fortunately Jeanne is still with me...



No surprise he dropped out of sight, Mariapia. You're better off without him. 

As for your beautiful bags, what is wrong about having a collection that gives you pleasure, even if it's just to look at them? Your bags aren't mere accessories, Mariapia. 

As life is a journey, then your bags are your signposts. They represent your milestones and your memories.
For example, I love your story about your Louis Vuitton. It still must evoke those same happy memories.


----------



## remainsilly

@Tomsmom
Beach sounded wonderful!

Bag count = 15
I do not consider them investments.
And get rid of items no longer working for me.
Guess my mindset varies a bit from most here.
Different life experiences, perhaps.

@Mariapia Goatman was scary.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> @Tomsmom
> Beach sounded wonderful!
> 
> Bag count = 15
> I do not consider them investments.
> And get rid of items no longer working for me.
> Guess my mindset varies a bit from most here.
> Different life experiences, perhaps.
> 
> @Mariapia Goatman was scary.



Your mindset is not all that different from mine, Remainsilly.  The bags I use presently (bad pun intended)  have little to no resell value. Most are secondhand or bought at close out clearance prices.

Another thing they have in common is that they must perform. I am notoriously lazy about changing out my wallet. So even the smallest of my bags must accomodate my DB wallet along with several pouches of what I consider my essentials.

They must also be expected to ride shotgun on the seat of my Jeep and accompany me on my multitudinous and varied errands. If they can't fit comfortably in a file drawer at work, then they are not the bags for me.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Your mindset is not all that different from mine, Remainsilly.  The bags I use presently (bad pun intended)  have little to no resell value. Most are secondhand or bought at close out clearance prices.
> 
> Another thing they have in common is that they must perform. I am notoriously lazy about changing out my wallet. So even the smallest of my bags must accomodate my DB wallet along with several pouches of what I consider my essentials.
> 
> They must also be expected to ride shotgun on the seat of my Jeep and accompany me on my multitudinous and varied errands. If they can't fit comfortably in a file drawer at work, then they are not the bags for me.


I use pouches, too.

My criteria for bags:
1) dog-approved
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-bags-jpg.3699975/

2) enjoyable & suited to needs
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-bolide-animali-fantastici_resized-jpg.3776345/

3) must withstand craziness of life with me
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/party-near-fox-glacier-jpg.3503572/

4) able to mix with varied crowds
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-adipose-bourne_resized-jpg.3431564/


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> No surprise he dropped out of sight, Mariapia. You're better off without him.
> 
> As for your beautiful bags, what is wrong about having a collection that gives you pleasure, even if it's just to look at them? Your bags aren't mere accessories, Mariapia.
> 
> As life is a journey, then your bags are your signposts. They represent your milestones and your memories.
> For example, I love your story about your Louis Vuitton. It still must evoke those same happy memories.


Thank you for your lovely words, Fim.
I should stop asking myself too many questions...


----------



## Mariapia

Taking out a lightweight Longchamp
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 today.....
Le Pliage cedar.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Taking out a lightweight Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today.....
> Le Pliage cedar.



Wow! Love the color, Mariapia! Great choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! Love the color, Mariapia! Great choice!


Thank you, Fim.
I don't know why but all my bags feel heavy....
Maybe it's because of the heat wave..
I avoid carrying them on the shoulder, It seems to help...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Taking out a lightweight Longchamp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3794144
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> today.....
> Le Pliage cedar.


Gorgeous color and I really like the chair too


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> I don't know why but all my bags feel heavy....
> Maybe it's because of the heat wave..
> I avoid carrying them on the shoulder, It seems to help...



You're right, Mariapia. Bags I wear comfortably in the Fall are generally paired with a sweater.  

But those same bags are less comfortable with sleeveless blouses and summer wear.  

Which is why it's always wise to have some handheld bags in a collection.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim and Ludmilla!
> 28 bags seem pretty reasonable to me....
> I daren't say how many I have..I am rather ashamed of what I think is a crazy addiction.
> It's like the smoker who will never say how many cigarettes he/she smokes.


Don't be too hard on yourself, we all have our little addictions.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It's not so much forgetting, Ludmilla, as it's trying *not to remember!     *​


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  We're on our way back home from a great week at the beach. I've been in my Longchamp Cuir all week I need a change when I get home.


Glad that you had a great time. Those Cuirs are wonderful adventure bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. Bags I wear comfortably in the Fall are generally paired with a sweater.
> 
> But those same bags are less comfortable with sleeveless blouses and summer wear.
> 
> Which is why it's always wise to have some handheld bags in a collection.



ITA. 
I love satchels and chain handle bags but find with summer tops they pinch my "angel wings". 
I wonder why that area never gets firm again no matter how many weights you lift?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous color and I really like the chair too


Hehehe. This chair is one of Murphy's favorites, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy and I heading to a birthday party yesterday. Yes, I am wearing a sweater. It was freezing cold. This weather is nuts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> ITA.
> I love satchels and chain handle bags but find with summer tops they pinch my "angel wings".
> I wonder why that area never gets firm again no matter how many weights you lift?


Hey Murphy, how are you? Has your youngest left the nest?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I use pouches, too.
> 
> My criteria for bags:
> 1) dog-approved
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-bags-jpg.3699975/
> 
> 2) enjoyable & suited to needs
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-bolide-animali-fantastici_resized-jpg.3776345/
> 
> 3) must withstand craziness of life with me
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/party-near-fox-glacier-jpg.3503572/
> 
> 4) able to mix with varied crowds
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/sea-blue-alice-adipose-bourne_resized-jpg.3431564/


Adipose Charm!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This chair is one of Murphy's favorites, too.



I do love that chair!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hey Murphy, how are you? Has your youngest left the nest?



Tomorrow night we leave. The final packing will be tomorrow.  
All the rain and flooding in New Orleans has me a little nervous but it'll be fine I'm sure. 
Down to the all important bag selection. 
All alone in the house so I can get them out and ponder.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Tomorrow night we leave. The final packing will be tomorrow.
> All the rain and flooding in New Orleans has me a little nervous but it'll be fine I'm sure.
> Down to the all important bag selection.
> All alone in the house so I can get them out and ponder.


Oh wow that came around so fast!  Good luck to you and your dd!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow that came around so fast!  Good luck to you and your dd!



The visit to the beach comes after all the work so it will be great!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Tomorrow night we leave. The final packing will be tomorrow.
> All the rain and flooding in New Orleans has me a little nervous but it'll be fine I'm sure.
> Down to the all important bag selection.
> All alone in the house so I can get them out and ponder.


 Yes! Of course everything is going to be fine.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Of course everything is going to be fine.



Madame Cleo (deceased TV psychic) sees a giant Margarita in my future. [emoji482]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3794384
> 
> Oak Lexy and I heading to a birthday party yesterday. Yes, I am wearing a sweater. It was freezing cold. This weather is nuts.



Your Lexy is to die for, Ludmilla!  
I'm a brown bag fan as well. Love the Oak!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> ITA.
> I love satchels and chain handle bags but find with summer tops they pinch my "angel wings".
> I wonder why that area never gets firm again no matter how many weights you lift?


"Angel wings?"
Pretty sure I have devil horns, instead.
Am threatening to attack latest "cute" haircut with nail scissors. Again.
---
Pretty bags, islanders
---
Finished building/installing new wooden screen door.
Say bye-bye to the warped & rotted soldier--served us well.
But all things end.


(viewing old through new^)
Shiny new chainsaw!
So old door will fit into small trash bin.
Oh yes. It will.
Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Here you go, Murphy. One for the road!   




Murphy47 said:


> Madame Cleo (deceased TV psychic) sees a giant Margarita in my future. [emoji482]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3794384
> 
> Oak Lexy and I heading to a birthday party yesterday. Yes, I am wearing a sweater. It was freezing cold. This weather is nuts.


Lovely sweater and bag, Ludmilla.
It's freezing cold in some parts of France too. My Parisian friend told me that she was sleeping....with her socks on...
Crazy weather, you're right!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Tomorrow night we leave. The final packing will be tomorrow.
> All the rain and flooding in New Orleans has me a little nervous but it'll be fine I'm sure.
> Down to the all important bag selection.
> All alone in the house so I can get them out and ponder.


I saw that on TV, Murphy. 
When are you leaving? I think the bad days will be over when you arrive there.
Have you decided on a bag?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I saw that on TV, Murphy.
> When are you leaving? I think the bad days will be over when you arrive there.
> Have you decided on a bag?



Leaving Tuesday VERY early. 3am.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> "Angel wings?"
> Pretty sure I have devil horns, instead.
> Am threatening to attack latest "cute" haircut with nail scissors. Again.
> ---
> Pretty bags, islanders
> ---
> Finished building/installing new wooden screen door.
> Say bye-bye to the warped & rotted soldier--served us well.
> But all things end.
> View attachment 3794443
> 
> (viewing old through new^)
> Shiny new chainsaw!
> So old door will fit into small trash bin.
> Oh yes. It will.
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Angle wings is a name coined by Oprah to describe the fat that jiggles under your arm when you wave.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Leaving Tuesday VERY early. 3am.


Still one day to prepare for the trip. 
And then... you will be able to enjoy a well deserved rest on a sunny beach.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Still one day to prepare for the trip.
> And then... you will be able to enjoy a well deserved rest on a sunny beach.



Thanks so much. Will try to post photos.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Angle wings is a name coined by Oprah to describe the fat that jiggles under your arm when you wave.


Hmm.
Not a fan of Oprah.
But this angel wing thing leaves me exhausted.
After shaking upper arms, jumping around room, yelling, "I can fly! I can fly!"

Apparently, my devil aspects won.
Fell over footstool & scraped hand. 
Flight time = 0.
Bummer.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My devil aspects always win, Remainsilly!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok Islanders I'm meeting with Human Resources tomorrow to discuss benefits and such for my new job that starts in September (school nurse for special needs children). I have my paper work in order and I'll need to be fingerprinted. I can't figure out what bag to bring. I'll need something big enough to fit my original college diploma and my dress is black and white. Le pliage cuir in yellow?  I don't have a black tote only LV neverfull and MCM brown and black monogrammed tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok Islanders I'm meeting with Human Resources tomorrow to discuss benefits and such for my new job that starts in September (school nurse for special needs children). I have my paper work in order and I'll need to be fingerprinted. I can't figure out what bag to bring. I'll need something big enough to fit my original college diploma and my dress is black and white. Le pliage cuir in yellow?  I don't have a black tote only LV neverfull and MCM brown and black monogrammed tote.



I would go with the LV. The vibe is professional, yet understated. It bespeaks a quiet confidence and command.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I would go with the LV. The vibe is professional, yet understated. It bespeaks a quiet confidence and command.


Thank you Fim, I hadn't thought of the LV that way. I had forgotten I have a Marc by Marc Jacobs Fran in cement color. Now I'm confused lol


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I can't figure out what bag to bring. I'll need something big enough to fit my original college diploma and my dress is black and white.


https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/image-jpg.3779223/
Blue bag with black&white dress=modern, but stable/sensible.
Good luck


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/image-jpg.3779223/
> Blue bag with black&white dress=modern, but stable/sensible.
> Good luck


Thank you remainsilly I agree with the colors but that bag won't hold everything I need to bring. I'm leaning towards the MBMJ Fran I think...


----------



## millivanilli

Hello 

I'd go for the le pliage as it says " nothing will ever shock me" - children can vomit, spill things, and so on. If you'd bring a delicate bag it would give the wrong impression imho. 

And yellow adds a light, funny vibe to a b/w outfit, important for the work with children too.
Nevertheless I'd add one expensive piece to your wardrobe as - at least it is a saying here - if you want money you have to look as if you already had enough.

Good luck!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3794599
> 
> 
> My devil aspects always win, Remainsilly!


Isn't it Tennessee Williams who said  " If I got rid of my devils, I would also lose my angels"


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok Islanders I'm meeting with Human Resources tomorrow to discuss benefits and such for my new job that starts in September (school nurse for special needs children). I have my paper work in order and I'll need to be fingerprinted. I can't figure out what bag to bring. I'll need something big enough to fit my original college diploma and my dress is black and white. Le pliage cuir in yellow?  I don't have a black tote only LV neverfull and MCM brown and black monogrammed tote.


I would take the MBMJ. Neutral colour for the white and black dress.
But the other bags would be lovely too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3794753
> 
> Thank you Fim, I hadn't thought of the LV that way. I had forgotten I have a Marc by Marc Jacobs Fran in cement color. Now I'm confused lol


I think this bag is perfect!
Good luck for you. Those interviews are exhausting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Madame Cleo (deceased TV psychic) sees a giant Margarita in my future. [emoji482]



I see that, too!



Fimpagebag said:


> Your Lexy is to die for, Ludmilla!
> I'm a brown bag fan as well. Love the Oak!



Thank you, Fim. Brown bags are the best. 



remainsilly said:


> "Angel wings?"
> Pretty sure I have devil horns, instead.
> Am threatening to attack latest "cute" haircut with nail scissors. Again.
> ---
> Pretty bags, islanders
> ---
> Finished building/installing new wooden screen door.
> Say bye-bye to the warped & rotted soldier--served us well.
> But all things end.
> View attachment 3794443
> 
> (viewing old through new^)
> Shiny new chainsaw!
> So old door will fit into small trash bin.
> Oh yes. It will.
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!



Nice job! It is so cool to do such things on your own. 



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3794452
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go, Murphy. One for the road!






Mariapia said:


> Lovely sweater and bag, Ludmilla.
> It's freezing cold in some parts of France too. My Parisian friend told me that she was sleeping....with her socks on...
> Crazy weather, you're right!



Hehehe. I always sleep with my socks on. Even if it really hot outside.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Angle wings is a name coined by Oprah to describe the fat that jiggles under your arm when you wave.



Hehehehe. 



Murphy47 said:


> Thanks so much. Will try to post photos.



Oh yes, please! We need vacation pics. 



remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Not a fan of Oprah.
> But this angel wing thing leaves me exhausted.
> After shaking upper arms, jumping around room, yelling, "I can fly! I can fly!"
> 
> Apparently, my devil aspects won.
> Fell over footstool & scraped hand.
> Flight time = 0.
> Bummer.



Hmmm. I thought devils have wings, too.



millivanilli said:


> Hello
> 
> I'd go for the le pliage as it says " nothing will ever shock me" - children can vomit, spill things, and so on. If you'd bring a delicate bag it would give the wrong impression imho.
> 
> And yellow adds a light, funny vibe to a b/w outfit, important for the work with children too.
> Nevertheless I'd add one expensive piece to your wardrobe as - at least it is a saying here - if you want money you have to look as if you already had enough.
> 
> Good luck!



Hello Millivanilli! Long time no see. How are you?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok I'm going with the MBMJ Fran.  Thank you ladies!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Ok Islanders I'm meeting with Human Resources tomorrow to discuss benefits and such for my new job that starts in September (school nurse for special needs children). I have my paper work in order and I'll need to be fingerprinted. I can't figure out what bag to bring. I'll need something big enough to fit my original college diploma and my dress is black and white. Le pliage cuir in yellow?  I don't have a black tote only LV neverfull and MCM brown and black monogrammed tote.



Yellow will look awesome.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I'm going with the MBMJ Fran.  Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795086



Love the dress! 
Fran looks good too. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you Murphy !


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yes, please! We need vacation pics.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I thought devils have wings, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Millivanilli! Long time no see. How are you?




jaaa... well... things got worse  This is why I wasn't here for such a long time. Don't ask, I am drained.

How are YOU? What's about your boss? Still your boss?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I'm going with the MBMJ Fran.  Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795086


Perfect! Everything is going to be fine!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I'm going with the MBMJ Fran.  Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795086


You look gorgeous! Good luck!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> jaaa... well... things got worse  This is why I wasn't here for such a long time. Don't ask, I am drained.
> 
> How are YOU? What's about your boss? Still your boss?


Ah no, I am sorry that you had rough times. 
I am quite fine thank you. He is my ex-boss, now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You look gorgeous! Good luck!


Thank you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Using one of my favorite bags today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3795215
> 
> Using one of my favorite bags today.


I will never get tired of looking at this beauty!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3795215
> 
> Using one of my favorite bags today.


Bag twins . Love !


----------



## Tomsmom

I almost forgot to tell you all that when I was finished I *had* to stop by the Neiman Marcus last call shop 2 doors down. I ended up scoring 60-75% off the lowest prices. I was so happy lol. I purchased a really nice back pack I'll post a pic when I get home.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I'm going with the MBMJ Fran.  Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795086



Great choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I'm going with the MBMJ Fran.  Thank you ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3795086



Great choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3795215
> 
> Using one of my favorite bags today.



Love, love, Florentine leather. Your Dooney is gorgeous, Ludmilla!    

My Dooney of the day not in the same league as your Florentine. Less bag twins than distant cousins!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3795415
> 
> 
> Love, love, Florentine leather. Your Dooney is gorgeous, Ludmilla!
> 
> My Dooney of the day not in the same league as your Florentine. Less bag twins than distant cousins!


Absolutely gorgeous, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Fim!



Thank you, Mariapia. It's coated cotton and is a fun summer lightweight bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3795415
> 
> 
> Love, love, Florentine leather. Your Dooney is gorgeous, Ludmilla!
> 
> My Dooney of the day not in the same league as your Florentine. Less bag twins than distant cousins!


I love it Fim! The greens are so pretty.


----------



## Tomsmom

My new backpack


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3795499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new backpack


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3795499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new backpack


 
So sophisticated, Tomsmom! Such clean lines and great style!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> So sophisticated, Tomsmom! Such clean lines and great style!


Thanks Fim !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I will never get tired of looking at this beauty!





Tomsmom said:


> Bag twins . Love !



Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3795415
> 
> 
> Love, love, Florentine leather. Your Dooney is gorgeous, Ludmilla!
> 
> My Dooney of the day not in the same league as your Florentine. Less bag twins than distant cousins!


Thank you, Fim! Being distant cousins is also nice. 
All of your Dooneys are adorable and this is no exception.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3795499
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new backpack


Very pretty and such a good price! Congrats on getting this beauty.


----------



## Mariapia

No new bag, Ladies....
But I love looking at all your finds.


----------



## Ludmilla

Still in my Flo. 
Have to change this evening - rain tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3796207
> 
> Still in my Flo.
> Have to change this evening - rain tomorrow.


That colour is just wow,Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That colour is just wow,Ludmilla.





Mariapia said:


> That colour is just wow,Ludmilla.


Thank you!
Flo and I got caught in a thunderstorm on our way home.  Thank God for umbrellas and envirosax.  We survived.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Flo and I got caught in a thunderstorm on our way home.  Thank God for umbrellas and envirosax.  We survived.


Oh dear! Now, lesson learnt, we should all carry an umbrella and envirosax when we take out our most cherished bags.
The weather forecast isn't always accurate. It reminds me of my Cuir recent adventure. No rain in sight, they said! My foot! I got caught in a down pour, no umbrella, no rain coat of any kind. Fortunately we survived too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Now, lesson learnt, we should all carry an umbrella and envirosax when we take out our most cherished bags.
> The weather forecast isn't always accurate. It reminds me of my Cuir recent adventure. No rain in sight, they said! My foot! I got caught in a down pour, no umbrella, no rain coat of any kind. Fortunately we survived too.


I thought about the rain adventure of your Cuir, yesterday. This weather is tricky at the moment. But, I cannot wear waterproof bags all the time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday, Islanders.
As you all know I like funny pictures. And I had to look twice at this one to get what is wrong...


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, is it "wolf in sheep's clothing" day on the island?

I'll contribute song on subject, by American punk band, Set It Off.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday, Islanders.
> As you all know I like funny pictures. And I had to look twice at this one to get what is wrong...
> 
> View attachment 3796827


Though that animal is wearing a sheepskin coat...I wouldn't trust him at all...
It's the first thing I saw when I looked at the pic though....


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Ah, is it "wolf in sheep's clothing" day on the island?
> 
> I'll contribute song on subject, by American punk band, Set It Off.




I'll contribute the other side of the coin. A sheep in wolf's clothing...


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3797077
> 
> I'll contribute the other side of the coin. A sheep in wolf's clothing...


perfect.

Is children's book with that title:
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61pk5NB-c8L._SY400_.jpg


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday, Islanders.
> As you all know I like funny pictures. And I had to look twice at this one to get what is wrong...
> 
> View attachment 3796827


Looking a bit sheepish *inane geek giggling*


----------



## remainsilly

Well, islanders--wave bye-bye to my baseballism vintage glove leather tote & wallet. 
Continued dye bleeding problem now intolerable.
When whurlitzer purse leaned against tote:



Still determined to reach end of baseball season with signature collection.
And enjoy games.


----------



## Mariapia

Still in Le Pliage nylon bag today...


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders--wave bye-bye to my baseballism vintage glove leather tote & wallet.
> Continued dye bleeding problem now intolerable.
> When whurlitzer purse leaned against tote....
> Still determined to reach end of baseball season with signature collection.
> And enjoy games.



Some bags are like a recalcitrant cowlick. No matter how hard you try it stubbornly does its best to thwart you. The only viable solutions are to either "part" ways....or wear a hat.
Enjoy the rest of the season.
BTW, *love* the orange sneakers!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3797655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in Le Pliage nylon bag today...



Isn't that what's so great about having a bag that's so effortless, Mariapia? No fuss, always at the ready, and looks so darn good doing it. Love your Le Pliage!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, is it "wolf in sheep's clothing" day on the island?
> 
> I'll contribute song on subject, by American punk band, Set It Off.



Cool song!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3797077
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll contribute the other side of the coin. A sheep in wolf's clothing...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3797655
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in Le Pliage nylon bag today...


You make me want to branch out and get a rainbow of Le pliage!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders--wave bye-bye to my baseballism vintage glove leather tote & wallet.
> Continued dye bleeding problem now intolerable.
> When whurlitzer purse leaned against tote:
> View attachment 3797601
> 
> 
> Still determined to reach end of baseball season with signature collection.
> And enjoy games.
> View attachment 3797602


Oh wow. This is a disappointment. 
Glad you are determined to enjoy games.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3797673
> 
> Some bags are like a recalcitrant cowlick. No matter how hard you try it stubbornly does its best to thwart you. The only viable solutions are to either "part" ways....or wear a hat.
> Enjoy the rest of the season.
> BTW, *love* the orange sneakers!!





Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. This is a disappointment.
> Glad you are determined to enjoy games.



Yes.
Really wanted to make these work.
The baseball fan in me tried longer than usual--especially with wandering dye issue.
Alas, epic fail.

Thanks for shoe love.
Ah, the flare-orange color.
Causes sooooo many interesting conversations.
Just the right amount of wrong, with any outfit.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly world's outfit o' day:


Deadly ponies' rainbow scarf & mr. farrow/mr. pom pom purse charm, ink suede.
And more converse sneaks. Of course


Securing scarf to outfit is important.
Because will lose it.  Clumsy me.
But avoid pinning silk--no snags.


Thin finger ring holds scarf.
Ring slips over pin, then clasped.
Viola!

Enjoy day.
Hope helps.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Silly world's outfit o' day:
> View attachment 3798020
> 
> Deadly ponies' rainbow scarf & mr. farrow/mr. pom pom purse charm, ink suede.
> And more converse sneaks. Of course
> View attachment 3798021
> 
> Securing scarf to outfit is important.
> Because will lose it.  Clumsy me.
> But avoid pinning silk--no snags.
> View attachment 3798022
> 
> Thin finger ring holds scarf.
> Ring slips over pin, then clasped.
> Viola!
> 
> Enjoy day.
> Hope helps.


I love everything you are wearing and carrying, remainsilly!


----------



## Murphy47

Greetings from New Orleans. 
Went into Nordstrom Rack to get an LC. Luckily they had one. See photo. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Heat index of 107F here today. 
Move in went great. 
Bike basket already broke. Will have to find a solution.


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry. Forgot other photo


----------



## RayKay

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings from New Orleans.
> Went into Nordstrom Rack to get an LC. Luckily they had one. See photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798120
> 
> Heat index of 107F here today.
> Move in went great.
> Bike basket already broke. Will have to find a solution.



Great colour!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings from New Orleans.
> Went into Nordstrom Rack to get an LC. Luckily they had one. See photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798120
> 
> Heat index of 107F here today.
> Move in went great.
> Bike basket already broke. Will have to find a solution.



Love it, Murphy! Gorgeous color. Congrats on your Le Pliage!


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks. It would have been a nice break if I had known there was a beer stand.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings from New Orleans.
> Went into Nordstrom Rack to get an LC. Luckily they had one. See photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798120
> 
> Heat index of 107F here today.
> Move in went great.
> Bike basket already broke. Will have to find a solution.


Wonderful colour, Murphy! And thank you for the pics!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful colour, Murphy! And thank you for the pics!



So welcome! I love the color too. 
It's almost happy hour time [emoji482]
It's pretty nice if you have a spot in the shade.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings from New Orleans.
> Went into Nordstrom Rack to get an LC. Luckily they had one. See photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798120
> 
> Heat index of 107F here today.
> Move in went great.
> Bike basket already broke. Will have to find a solution.


Gorgeous color!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So welcome! I love the color too.
> It's almost happy hour time [emoji482]
> It's pretty nice if you have a spot in the shade.


Enjoy every minute of your well deserved stay, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly world's outfit o' day:
> View attachment 3798020
> 
> Deadly ponies' rainbow scarf & mr. farrow/mr. pom pom purse charm, ink suede.
> And more converse sneaks. Of course
> View attachment 3798021
> 
> Securing scarf to outfit is important.
> Because will lose it.  Clumsy me.
> But avoid pinning silk--no snags.
> View attachment 3798022
> 
> Thin finger ring holds scarf.
> Ring slips over pin, then clasped.
> Viola!
> 
> Enjoy day.
> Hope helps.


Very pretty outfit. And your scarf fixing idea is brilliant!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Greetings from New Orleans.
> Went into Nordstrom Rack to get an LC. Luckily they had one. See photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3798120
> 
> Heat index of 107F here today.
> Move in went great.
> Bike basket already broke. Will have to find a solution.


Ooooh. New bag and vacation. Great!
I am glad that moving in worked out well. Moving is so stressful. 
Bummer about the bike basket. Hope you find a solution, soon.
Enjoy your stay!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh. New bag and vacation. Great!
> I am glad that moving in worked out well. Moving is so stressful.
> Bummer about the bike basket. Hope you find a solution, soon.
> Enjoy your stay!



Thanks! 
Just a matter of finding a bike store. Unfamiliar with city but I am learning.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy every minute of your well deserved stay, Murphy!



Thanks! Working at it [emoji41][emoji482]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Working at it [emoji41][emoji482]


Have you find some good beer?
I am in for a drink this evening, too. Life is busy and full of changes at the moment.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty outfit. And your scarf fixing idea is brilliant!


Thank you.
Took time to browse irl some bags seen online.
Saw your fossil emma tote.
And prodded many dooneys. 
Plus longchamps.

Despite stumbling onto bag shaped as hedgehog & loewe elephants--no purchase.
(well, a cinnamon bun. essential stuff)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Opted for my Patricia Nash World Traveler today.....most convenient organized flap bag I've ever owned.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Have you find some good beer?
> I am in for a drink this evening, too. Life is busy and full of changes at the moment.


Seems that everybody is having fun tonight!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3798951
> View attachment 3798948
> View attachment 3798947
> 
> 
> Opted for my Patricia Nash World Traveler today.....most convenient organized flap bag I've ever owned.


What a lovely bag, Fim! 
World traveller. It makes me dream...
Hotels, Terminus, Napoli...Wow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely bag, Fim!
> World traveller. It makes me dream...
> Hotels, Terminus, Napoli...Wow!



It makes me dream as well, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> It makes me dream as well, Mariapia.



It also served me well today while I was out shopping. None of the bags I saw offered could rival my World Traveler. 
Hooray for restraint!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3798951
> View attachment 3798948
> View attachment 3798947
> 
> 
> Opted for my Patricia Nash World Traveler today.....most convenient organized flap bag I've ever owned.


Love it Fim !  It definitely gives off the world traveler vibe .


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It also served me well today while I was out shopping. None of the bags I saw offered could rival my World Traveler.
> Hooray for restraint!


It's such a great find, Fim!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3798951
> View attachment 3798948
> View attachment 3798947
> 
> 
> Opted for my Patricia Nash World Traveler today.....most convenient organized flap bag I've ever owned.


This is much prettier than bag I've used to travel world.
Love the patches/labels. Fun.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it Fim !  It definitely gives off the world traveler vibe .



Thank you, Tomsmom. I'm glad you like it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> This is much prettier than bag I've used to travel world.
> Love the patches/labels. Fun.



A bag like yours is probably closer to Patricia Nash's ethos than you know, Remainsilly. Her inspiration for her bags comes from her travels. Her bags are meant to be used, never babied, and only get better with age.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> Took time to browse irl some bags seen online.
> Saw your fossil emma tote.
> And prodded many dooneys.
> Plus longchamps.
> 
> Despite stumbling onto bag shaped as hedgehog & loewe elephants--no purchase.
> (well, a cinnamon bun. essential stuff)


Huge envy that you are able to browse Dooney irl.  Hehehe. Used my Fossil tote yesterday, but did not take a pic.
Sounds like you had a lot of fun. How did the dp bag work out?


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3798951
> View attachment 3798948
> View attachment 3798947
> 
> 
> Opted for my Patricia Nash World Traveler today.....most convenient organized flap bag I've ever owned.


This is such a pretty bag. Perfect.
Particia Nash has some very interesting designs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A bag like yours is probably closer to Patricia Nash's ethos than you know, Remainsilly. Her inspiration for her bags comes from her travels. Her bags are meant to be used, never babied, and only get better with age.


Great philosophy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Great philosophy!



I agree, Ludmilla. It's why I find her bags so satisfying.  Like this one. My Patricia Nash London Shoulder bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Ludmilla. It's why I find her bags so satisfying.  Like this one. My Patricia Nash London Shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799591




I really like the color of this one. This thread with everyone showing the various colors of their bags inspires me to branch out of the standard browns and blacks I've been buying. To start is a new wallet I bought from nordstrom rack online. It's by vivienne Westwood and the color is violet with a fuscia interior


----------



## Tomsmom

My bag these days is a Gucci I found at a local consignment store that my dh bought for me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I really like the color of this one. This thread with everyone showing the various colors of their bags inspires me to branch out of the standard browns and blacks I've been buying. To start is a new wallet I bought from nordstrom rack online. It's by vivienne Westwood and the color is violet with a fuscia interior
> View attachment 3799600



Love the pop of color, Tomsmom! A wallet is a perfect way to step out of your comfort zone without committing to a larger bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Ludmilla. It's why I find her bags so satisfying.  Like this one. My Patricia Nash London Shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799591


Fim, you are on a roll! Once again, your Patricia Nash is a beauty!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3799601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag these days is a Gucci I found at a local consignment store that my dh bought for me.


Great wallet and Gucci, Tomsmom!
The ladies on the Island  really have good taste...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Gotta love these Thrift Store finds, Tomsmom! 
My most recent find is a Coach Maggie Embroidered Rose Hobo in eggshell. It has its flaws, signs of wear, a stray stain or two, but that's only to be expected.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, you are on a roll! Once again, your Patricia Nash is a beauty!



I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. And you're right about me being on a roll lately. Though my Patricia Nash London Shoulder bag is one I already own, I did drop by my favorite Thrift Store late yesterday afternoon. I've just posted the photos of my $20 find....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Gotta love these Thrift Store finds, Tomsmom!
> My most recent find is a Coach Maggie Embroidered Rose Hobo in eggshell. It has its flaws, signs of wear, a stray stain or two, but that's only to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799621
> View attachment 3799622
> View attachment 3799624
> View attachment 3799626


Awesome score!  Love the bag


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. And you're right about me being on a roll lately. Though my Patricia Nash London Shoulder bag is one I already own, I did drop by my favorite Thrift Store late yesterday afternoon. I've just posted the photos of my $20 find....


Wow! 
What a great find, once again!
All the bag planets are aligned for you, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome score!  Love the bag



Thank you, Tomsmom. While not in pristine condition, it still has a lot of life left in it. The lining is perfect and the leather in good, not perfect, condition. I won't have a problem banging around with it in jeans and boots.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> A bag like yours is probably closer to Patricia Nash's ethos than you know, Remainsilly. Her inspiration for her bags comes from her travels. Her bags are meant to be used, never babied, and only get better with age.


My travel bag is black ballistic nylon.
Very dull, boring, yet not frayed through years.
Definitely not babied.
Nash is far prettier.


Ludmilla said:


> Huge envy that you are able to browse Dooney irl.  Hehehe. Used my Fossil tote yesterday, but did not take a pic.
> Sounds like you had a lot of fun. How did the dp bag work out?


Am not sure dooney or longchamp, as people say, "sing to me."
But was fun to see new styles. And study details.
Frye has some very interesting new stuff. With great hardware touches.
Loewe has tartan/red plaid mini elephant bag.

Mr. farrow's clasp modification working great. Sooooo much easier to use.
I pat suede constantly.


Adding zing with colorful mr. pony wallet.
Which has white leather bits/trim--so not guaranteed long, clean life around me.
Will see how goes.

Are you enjoying emma?


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> My travel bag is black ballistic nylon.
> Very dull, boring, yet not frayed through years.
> Definitely not babied.
> Nash is far prettier.
> 
> Am not sure dooney or longchamp, as people say, "sing to me."
> But was fun to see new styles. And study details.
> Frye has some very interesting new stuff. With great hardware touches.
> Loewe has tartan/red plaid mini elephant bag.
> 
> Mr. farrow's clasp modification working great. Sooooo much easier to use.
> I pat suede constantly.
> View attachment 3799704
> 
> Adding zing with colorful mr. pony wallet.
> Which has white leather bits/trim--so not guaranteed long, clean life around me.
> Will see how goes.
> 
> Are you enjoying emma?


I'm really liking the Deadly Ponies wallet. May she stay white as long as possible !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> What a great find, once again!
> All the bag planets are aligned for you, Fim!



Perhaps. Or it might be my not so alter ego.....


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I'm really liking the Deadly Ponies wallet. May she stay white as long as possible !


Thanks
I use large wallets as clutches, too.
Lots of collonil & hope slathered on it.

Your new purple wallet is gorgeous.
Really like that designer, especially her logo symbol.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> I use large wallets as clutches, too.
> Lots of collonil & hope slathered on it.
> 
> Your new purple wallet is gorgeous.
> Really like that designer, especially her logo symbol.


Thank you I'm really liking her too and the logo.


----------



## Murphy47

Finally made it!
	

		
			
		

		
	



This happened:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then we get to school with new bike basket and discover bike seat and other attached accessories have been stolen. 
Torrential downpour on on drive over. 
Beer helped.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Finally made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800279
> 
> This happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800280
> 
> Then we get to school with new bike basket and discover bike seat and other attached accessories have been stolen.
> Torrential downpour on on drive over.
> Beer helped.


Oh no.
Well, that thief picked the wrong town for acting up.


Stick a few needles into voodoo doll. Then enjoy beach.
All will work out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Finally made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800279
> 
> This happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800280
> 
> Then we get to school with new bike basket and discover bike seat and other attached accessories have been stolen.
> Torrential downpour on on drive over.
> Beer helped.



Aww, Murphy, that so sucks! 

Unfortunately even at the small college where I work everything has to be nailed down. We have bike chains on our electronic balances in the Chem lab and locks on an increasing number of supply cabinets and lab drawers.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Finally made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800279
> 
> This happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800280
> 
> Then we get to school with new bike basket and discover bike seat and other attached accessories have been stolen.
> Torrential downpour on on drive over.
> Beer helped.





Fimpagebag said:


> Aww, Murphy, that so sucks!
> 
> Unfortunately even at the small college where I work everything has to be nailed down. We have bike chains on our electronic balances in the Chem lab and locks on an increasing number of supply cabinets and lab drawers.



Oh dear! I can see that's the same thing everywhere.
Even in places that are supposed to be safe..
Since they moved  into my building, my neighbours have had to buy new bikes every other month...


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Finally made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800279
> 
> This happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800280
> 
> Then we get to school with new bike basket and discover bike seat and other attached accessories have been stolen.
> Torrential downpour on on drive over.
> Beer helped.


Awww Murphy that stinks. I'm sure the beer was well deserved and actually did help. Beautiful beach though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Ludmilla. It's why I find her bags so satisfying.  Like this one. My Patricia Nash London Shoulder bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799591



Another lovely Particia Nash! We definitely need a family shot. 



Tomsmom said:


> I really like the color of this one. This thread with everyone showing the various colors of their bags inspires me to branch out of the standard browns and blacks I've been buying. To start is a new wallet I bought from nordstrom rack online. It's by vivienne Westwood and the color is violet with a fuscia interior
> View attachment 3799600





Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3799601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag these days is a Gucci I found at a local consignment store that my dh bought for me.



I really like your new wallet. The colour is very pretty and I like the logo.
And the Gucci is very cool, also. I wish we had consignment stores that sell pretty stuff.



Fimpagebag said:


> Gotta love these Thrift Store finds, Tomsmom!
> My most recent find is a Coach Maggie Embroidered Rose Hobo in eggshell. It has its flaws, signs of wear, a stray stain or two, but that's only to be expected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3799621
> View attachment 3799622
> View attachment 3799624
> View attachment 3799626



Aha. The Queen of Thrift Store Finds strikes again! Hehehehe. Although I have to say than Tomsmom is close on your heels. 



remainsilly said:


> My travel bag is black ballistic nylon.
> Very dull, boring, yet not frayed through years.
> Definitely not babied.
> Nash is far prettier.
> 
> Am not sure dooney or longchamp, as people say, "sing to me."
> But was fun to see new styles. And study details.
> Frye has some very interesting new stuff. With great hardware touches.
> Loewe has tartan/red plaid mini elephant bag.
> 
> Mr. farrow's clasp modification working great. Sooooo much easier to use.
> I pat suede constantly.
> View attachment 3799704
> 
> Adding zing with colorful mr. pony wallet.
> Which has white leather bits/trim--so not guaranteed long, clean life around me.
> Will see how goes.
> 
> Are you enjoying emma?


I am very happy that the opening adjustment works great! The suede is so lovely and the colour is so rich. It would have been a shame if the closure gave you grief.
Hehehe. Dooney and LC sing a lot to me.  Curious about the tartan elephant.
Yes, I am enjoying Emma. It is a very practical bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Finally made it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800279
> 
> This happened:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3800280
> 
> Then we get to school with new bike basket and discover bike seat and other attached accessories have been stolen.
> Torrential downpour on on drive over.
> Beer helped.


Bummer on the stolen things. 
Glad that beer helped.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Curious about the tartan elephant.
> Yes, I am enjoying Emma. It is a very practical bag.


Tartan elephant frightened me.
Most plaid frightens me, however.
Unsure why.

Glad emma is enjoyable.


----------



## remainsilly

US seeing solar eclipse today.
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/585239001/
Holy Mother of Cooked Retinas, *DO NOT* look directly at sun!
I trust not marketed "eclipse glasses."
Viewing suggestions in article.

Enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> US seeing solar eclipse today.
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/585239001/
> Holy Mother of Cooked Retinas, *DO NOT* look directly at sun!
> I trust not marketed "eclipse glasses."
> Viewing suggestions in article.
> 
> Enjoy!


Enjoy, remainsilly. An eclipse is always an event. 
Opticians sell and some magazines offer special  glasses.
You will find what you need.
If not, the article gives you some very good tips that really work.


----------



## remainsilly

Viewing through hole-in-paper & shadow.
With curious dog.
Delayed, when dog foot stung by insect--several layers of hydrocortisone cream later...


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Viewing through hole-in-paper & shadow.
> With curious dog.
> Delayed, when dog foot stung by insect--several layers of hydrocortisone cream later...
> View attachment 3801775


Poor thing! Fortunately you had cream! 
Is he okay now?
They say that animals get nervous during the eclipse and some even go to bed, thinking it's night time.
Tell us all!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Viewing through hole-in-paper & shadow.
> With curious dog.
> Delayed, when dog foot stung by insect--several layers of hydrocortisone cream later...
> View attachment 3801775


Poor guy glad you had the cream.  The eclipse was a big bust here dd and I were all excited waiting for it to get dark and nada.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Poor thing! Fortunately you had cream!
> Is he okay now?
> They say that animals get nervous during the eclipse and some even go to bed, thinking it's night time.
> Tell us all!


He did act bit nervous, during height of eclipse!
Then licked healing cream off leg.
When snoring began, knew he was fine.


Tomsmom said:


> Poor guy glad you had the cream.  The eclipse was a big bust here dd and I were all excited waiting for it to get dark and nada.


Had weird halflight effect for awhile.
But not total eclipse.
Here's its path across US:
https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/nasa_eclipse_map.jpg
Guess many travelled to view.
Even President & family joined in:
https://o.aolcdn.com/images/dims3/GLOB/crop/5184x3404+0+40/resize/1028x675!/format/jpg/quality/85/http://o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/midas/d0b92f6060cf214671fb26309491d1eb/0/RTS1CPAE.jpeg


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Poor guy glad you had the cream.  The eclipse was a big bust here dd and I were all excited waiting for it to get dark and nada.





remainsilly said:


> He did act bit nervous, during height of eclipse!
> Then licked healing cream off leg.
> When snoring began, knew he was fine.
> 
> Had weird halflight effect for awhile.
> But not total eclipse.
> Here's its path across US:
> https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/nasa_eclipse_map.jpg
> Guess many travelled to view.
> Even President & family joined in:
> https://o.aolcdn.com/images/dims3/GLOB/crop/5184x3404+0+40/resize/1028x675!/format/jpg/quality/85/http://o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/midas/d0b92f6060cf214671fb26309491d1eb/0/RTS1CPAE.jpeg


Yes, they said that it all depended on the weather..
In France, some people might have seen tiny bits of it in the North West of the country....
I am not sure they did though...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, they said that it all depended on the weather..
> In France, some people might have seen tiny bits of it in the North West of the country....
> I am not sure they did though...





remainsilly said:


> He did act bit nervous, during height of eclipse!
> Then licked healing cream off leg.
> When snoring began, knew he was fine.
> 
> Had weird halflight effect for awhile.
> But not total eclipse.
> Here's its path across US:
> https://eclipse2017.nasa.gov/sites/default/files/nasa_eclipse_map.jpg
> Guess many travelled to view.
> Even President & family joined in:
> https://o.aolcdn.com/images/dims3/GLOB/crop/5184x3404+0+40/resize/1028x675!/format/jpg/quality/85/http://o.aolcdn.com/hss/storage/midas/d0b92f6060cf214671fb26309491d1eb/0/RTS1CPAE.jpeg



Had the same weird half light effect here. Glimpsed the partial eclipse safely through DH's welding mask. My two dogs were unaffected by celestial event and far more focused on the pot of chicken and dumplings simmering on the stove.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> US seeing solar eclipse today.
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.usatoday.com/story/585239001/
> Holy Mother of Cooked Retinas, *DO NOT* look directly at sun!
> I trust not marketed "eclipse glasses."
> Viewing suggestions in article.
> 
> Enjoy!


Gald you enjoyed eclipse.
Hehehe. And I am really happy that the dog is fine!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Had the same weird half light effect here. Glimpsed the partial eclipse safely through DH's welding mask. My two dogs were unaffected by celestial event and far more focused on the pot of chicken and dumplings simmering on the stove.


Ha! Dogs know their priorities!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Dogs know their priorities!



So true!
Today's beach outlook. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Good thing I have my new LC. And a big umbrella. 
Grocery store time. Then maybe some shopping.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly world update:
Adventuring with mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet.


Annoying the sea life.


Busy pirates love sugar.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Silly world update:
> Adventuring with mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet.
> View attachment 3802882
> 
> Annoying the sea life.
> View attachment 3802884
> 
> Busy pirates love sugar.
> View attachment 3802909


Pretty clutch and lovely cameo ring!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Cookies for busy pirates....


----------



## Mariapia

A beautiful beach, a lovely Mulberry bag, tasty cookies on a plate...Let's mix them all and it becomes pure heaven, ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So true!
> Today's beach outlook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3802473
> 
> Good thing I have my new LC. And a big umbrella.
> Grocery store time. Then maybe some shopping.



An empty beach is a great thing to watch. Although the weather is a bit meh...



remainsilly said:


> Silly world update:
> Adventuring with mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet.
> View attachment 3802882
> 
> Annoying the sea life.
> View attachment 3802884
> 
> Busy pirates love sugar.
> View attachment 3802909



Yay on adventure and happy coloured bags and shoes. 
Hopefully the sea life was not too annoyed. 



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3802996
> 
> 
> Cookies for busy pirates....



I am not a busy pirate, but I want one of those, too!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Pretty clutch and lovely cameo ring!


Thanks
Ring = circa 1890, sardonyx cameo/18k gold. Found in Helsinki, many years ago.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3802996
> 
> Cookies for busy pirates....


Perfect.


Ludmilla said:


> Yay on adventure and happy coloured bags and shoes.
> Hopefully the sea life was not too annoyed.


Manatee brought over a piece of wood.
And several turtles blinked at me.
Overall=politely coexisted, no one eaten.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Silly world update:
> Adventuring with mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet.
> View attachment 3802882
> 
> Annoying the sea life.
> View attachment 3802884
> 
> Busy pirates love sugar.
> View attachment 3802909


I had a hard time breaking free from staring at mesmerising cakes but then I spied Marimekko Converse sneakers. Love Marimekko patterns


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3802996
> 
> 
> Cookies for busy pirates....


I spy coookies!


----------



## remainsilly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I had a hard time breaking free from staring at mesmerising cakes but then I spied Marimekko Converse sneakers. Love Marimekko patterns


May be only person to recognize their pattern. Ever.
You rock.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> May be only person to recognize their pattern. Ever.
> You rock.


I have Unikko patterned kitchen curtains  Or had rather, they don't fit since we moved so they're in a cupboard waiting for me to get all artisan and sew an apron or two.

I'm right now looking for a Marimekko make-up bag but am not sure about the new patterns this year. I much prefer them to any expensive designer brand leather m-u clutch (the one I have makes me feel like I'm carrying a bag within a bag when I try it out). Marimekko:s are washable and usually come in great pick-you-up colours which is great for my tendency to dress and buy bags in neutrals.


No, YOU rock!    Only you can tell a story involving designer bags, swells and that very special "patina" and have people actually like it


----------



## Ludmilla

Did not know Marimekko, but googled it at once. They have nice designs! Very cool. I do like their cosmetic bags a lot. Happy fun colours and patterns.


----------



## Ludmilla

What is everyone up to today?
I have an update from our constructions works from hell.
Elevator - not finished, yet. 
Entrance hall - flooded today, because someone did some drilling and hit the heating.
Archive - flooded today - see above.
Cafeteria - closed, because.... well you do not want to know.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to today?
> I have an update from our constructions works from hell.
> Elevator - not finished, yet.
> Entrance hall - flooded today, because someone did some drilling and hit the heating.
> Archive - flooded today - see above.
> Cafeteria - closed, because.... well you do not want to know.
> 
> View attachment 3804484


Oh my goodness that is just too much!  I call a do over and you get to go back to bed 

Today I'm off to the Isle of Manhattan for an appointment then some thrift shopping.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to today?
> I have an update from our constructions works from hell.
> Elevator - not finished, yet.
> Entrance hall - flooded today, because someone did some drilling and hit the heating.
> Archive - flooded today - see above.
> Cafeteria - closed, because.... well you do not want to know.
> 
> View attachment 3804484


It seems, Ludmilla, that those construction workers  have been working for years....
How come they are not finished and worse... that they are still making mistakes?
It's unbelievable...
Mind you, the  hotel pool in Dubai was under renovation for..... 4 years! 
Unexpected issues, they used to say....
At least, I hope you are now on your way home... and thinking about a  cup of hot chocolate.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that is just too much!  I call a do over and you get to go back to bed
> 
> Today I'm off to the Isle of Manhattan for an appointment then some thrift shopping.


Tomsmom, shopping in Manhattan is a real treat!
Lucky you!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to today?


Dog enjoyed freak-sleep position #6:



Found tote/wallet. To replace bye-bye-leaky-dye-baseballism set.
Will tease with 1 word=Langlitz.
Rest of story later.

Also finally broke down--over lovely islander photos--& settled own beach escape.


Ludmilla said:


> I have an update from our constructions works from hell.


Hmm. Update sucks.
You must work, wearing gas mask & swim fins.
As protest.
Until someone fires construction numbskulls.
https://i.pinimg.com/736x/c5/db/87/c5db87379b3691eeb462f6c799c7fac4--gas-masks-happy-family.jpg


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to today?
> I have an update from our constructions works from hell.
> Elevator - not finished, yet.
> Entrance hall - flooded today, because someone did some drilling and hit the heating.
> Archive - flooded today - see above.
> Cafeteria - closed, because.... well you do not want to know.
> 
> View attachment 3804484



I feel your pain, Ludmilla. Construction on our campus has resulted in numerous glitches, power outages, intermittent water supply, etc.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Dog enjoyed freak-sleep position #6:
> View attachment 3804753
> 
> 
> Found tote/wallet. To replace bye-bye-leaky-dye-baseballism set.
> Will tease with 1 word=Langlitz.
> Rest of story later.....






One good tease deserves another......


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that is just too much!  I call a do over and you get to go back to bed
> 
> Today I'm off to the Isle of Manhattan for an appointment then some thrift shopping.



Good hunting, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It seems, Ludmilla, that those construction workers  have been working for years....
> How come they are not finished and worse... that they are still making mistakes?
> It's unbelievable...
> Mind you, the  hotel pool in Dubai was under renovation for..... 4 years!
> Unexpected issues, they used to say....
> At least, I hope you are now on your way home... and thinking about a  cup of hot chocolate.



With a day endured like our dear Ludmilla's, her hot cocoa may need a little nip, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

They say lightning never strikes twice....but they never met my youngest sister!  
Noting that she never sees me without the Michael Kors she gave me, my youngest sister offered to take me handbag shopping after lunch so that I'd have a Michael Kors to wear during the cooler months.  

Happily, I was able to deflect her generous impulse by declaring that another MK bag would dilute my absolute delight (gag me) in the pink MK she gave me.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3804778
> 
> 
> One good tease deserves another......


Curious, now...


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3804799
> 
> 
> They say lightning never strikes twice....but they never met my youngest sister!
> Noting that she never sees me without the Michael Kors she gave me, my youngest sister offered to take me handbag shopping after lunch so that I'd have a Michael Kors to wear during the cooler months.
> 
> Happily, I was able to deflect her generous impulse by declaring that another MK bag would dilute my absolute delight (gag me) in the pink MK she gave me.


Oh dear.
I often think there exists a nicer way.
To express thoughts.
Than my blatant:
"Oh heeeeeeeell no, I don't want ANOTHER soldering iron for my birthday. That was my Christmas gift. Just buy this list(giving sheet of paper)!" 
type of honesty.

However, saves me from compounding uncomfortable situations.
And storing bulk loads of soldering equipment.

Your way was brilliant.
Nice sisters.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Curious, now...



My familiarity with the brand you mentioned has more to do with motorcycle apparel than bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> My familiarity with the brand you mentioned has more to do with *motorcycle apparel* than bags.


Yes.
Langlitz leather.
Repurposed.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Oh dear.
> I often think there exists a nicer way.
> To express thoughts.
> Than my blatant:
> "Oh heeeeeeeell no, I don't want ANOTHER soldering iron for my birthday. That was my Christmas gift. Just buy this list(giving sheet of paper)!"
> type of honesty.
> 
> However, saves me from compounding uncomfortable situations.
> And storing bulk loads of soldering equipment.
> 
> Your way was brilliant.
> Nice sisters.



As is often said... No good deed goes unpunished, Remainsilly. With my luck, my youngest sister at this very moment is searching for  a matching wallet for my pink MK!


----------



## Ludmilla

Well - first of all... It is becoming VERY likely that I will never see the end of those construction works. Because I am probably leaving this job in November. 
You might remember the low-ball offer? I told them (in polite words) if they are  crazy and so the offered payment went up to a tolerable level. 



Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that is just too much!  I call a do over and you get to go back to bed
> 
> Today I'm off to the Isle of Manhattan for an appointment then some thrift shopping.


Yes, going back to bed would have been great!
Hope you had luck while thrift shopping! You always find so cool stuff. 



Mariapia said:


> It seems, Ludmilla, that those construction workers  have been working for years...
> How come they are not finished and worse... that they are still making mistakes?
> It's unbelievable...
> Mind you, the  hotel pool in Dubai was under renovation for..... 4 years!
> Unexpected issues, they used to say....
> At least, I hope you are now on your way home... and thinking about a  cup of hot chocolate.



The construction work is going on for 2 and a half years now. I think they will never get this building done. Today they are drilling again. Hooray! I wonder what will happen next. Dear mother thinks that they will set the building on fire at one point and I am sure she is right. 



remainsilly said:


> Dog enjoyed freak-sleep position #6:
> View attachment 3804753
> 
> 
> Found tote/wallet. To replace bye-bye-leaky-dye-baseballism set.
> Will tease with 1 word=Langlitz.
> Rest of story later.
> 
> Also finally broke down--over lovely islander photos--& settled own beach escape.
> 
> Hmm. Update sucks.
> You must work, wearing gas mask & swim fins.
> As protest.
> Until someone fires construction numbskulls.
> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/c5/db/87/c5db87379b3691eeb462f6c799c7fac4--gas-masks-happy-family.jpg



Doggy has the best sleeping positions. I would not be able to move after sleeping this way...
Naturally, I had to google Langlitz - the website looks very cool. Curious about your story.
Hooray on beach escape. I will be off in two weeks.




Fimpagebag said:


> I feel your pain, Ludmilla. Construction on our campus has resulted in numerous glitches, power outages, intermittent water supply, etc.



Aha. We experienced the same.
My printer - gone thanks to works on electricity.
Last summer - all toilets were closed down and we had to walk to another building.
Last summer - three days without any electricity and I had to stay at the office (thanks to jerk boss) to "hold the fort".
2 years of being more or less unable to open the windows or to close the sunscreen.
.
.
.
.
 I wonder why it has to be this way everywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3804795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With a day endured like our dear Ludmilla's, her hot cocoa may need a little nip, Mariapia!



 It was too warm for hot chocolate. I went with this:



Without the beach unfortunately.... 



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3804799
> 
> 
> They say lightning never strikes twice....but they never met my youngest sister!
> Noting that she never sees me without the Michael Kors she gave me, my youngest sister offered to take me handbag shopping after lunch so that I'd have a Michael Kors to wear during the cooler months.
> 
> Happily, I was able to deflect her generous impulse by declaring that another MK bag would dilute my absolute delight (gag me) in the pink MK she gave me.



Hahahahahahaha. You solved this problem in a very wise way. Hopefully, she does not buy a MK bag all on her own for you. Are there no MK bags at all that you like? I do like some of the designs and some leathers look pretty. Hmm. Or are you able to transfer her idea of buying you a bag on a brand that you like more?
Keeping my fingers crossed that there won't be any MK-bag-gifts in your future.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hahahahahahaha. You solved this problem in a very wise way. Hopefully, she does not buy a MK bag all on her own for you. Are there no MK bags at all that you like? I do like some of the designs and some leathers look pretty. Hmm. Or are you able to transfer her idea of buying you a bag on a brand that you like more?
> Keeping my fingers crossed that there won't be any MK-bag-gifts in your future.



I agree that there are some very nice MK bags, Ludmilla. It's just not a brand that stirs my soul. Stupid as it may sound, I need to feel an instant connection with any bag I acquire. MK just doesn't do it for me. My youngest sister, on the other hand, adores Michael Kors.

And she's not alone. I see more MK bags at the college where I work than any other brand. Which is probably why my Patricia Nash and Dooney bags garner so much attention.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Well - first of all... It is becoming VERY likely that I will never see the end of those construction works. Because I am probably leaving this job in November.
> You might remember the low-ball offer? I told them (in polite words) if they are  crazy and so the offered payment went up to a tolerable level.
> .



Well done, Ludmilla! If you don't value yourself, others won't either. Congratulations!


----------



## Fimpagebag

View attachment 3805400


Today at work with what I would consider one of my "edgier" Patricia Nash bags...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3805405
> View attachment 3805400
> 
> 
> Today at work with what I would consider one of my "edgier" Patricia Nash bags...


Very cool Fim love the detail.  I agree with seeing a lot of Michael Kors bags here too. If I go to the mall I don't really see coach anymore just MK.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree that there are some very nice MK bags, Ludmilla. It's just not a brand that stirs my soul. Stupid as it may sound, I need to feel an instant connection with any bag I acquire. MK just doesn't do it for me. My youngest sister, on the other hand, adores Michael Kors.
> 
> And she's not alone. I see more MK bags at the college where I work than any other brand. Which is probably why my Patricia Nash and Dooney bags garner so much attention.


I understand you, Fim. I never saw a MK bag that I WANTED. And there are tons to be seen every day where I live. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Well done, Ludmilla! If you don't value yourself, others won't either. Congratulations!



Thank you.  I cannot believe that I am moving on. Finally. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3805405
> View attachment 3805400
> 
> 
> Today at work with what I would consider one of my "edgier" Patricia Nash bags...


Love it! Edgy! I would love to see the rest of your outfit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of today.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> Well - first of all... It is becoming VERY likely that I will never see the end of those construction works. Because I am probably leaving this job in November.
> You might remember the low-ball offer? I told them (in polite words) if they are  crazy and so the offered payment went up to a tolerable level.
> 
> 
> Yes, going back to bed would have been great!
> Hope you had luck while thrift shopping! You always find so cool stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> The construction work is going on for 2 and a half years now. I think they will never get this building done. Today they are drilling again. Hooray! I wonder what will happen next. Dear mother thinks that they will set the building on fire at one point and I am sure she is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy has the best sleeping positions. I would not be able to move after sleeping this way...
> Naturally, I had to google Langlitz - the website looks very cool. Curious about your story.
> Hooray on beach escape. I will be off in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. We experienced the same.
> My printer - gone thanks to works on electricity.
> Last summer - all toilets were closed down and we had to walk to another building.
> Last summer - three days without any electricity and I had to stay at the office (thanks to jerk boss) to "hold the fort".
> 2 years of being more or less unable to open the windows or to close the sunscreen.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I wonder why it has to be this way everywhere.


Ludmilla, I don't understand, aren't you in Germany?! The birthplace of der/die/das supreme engineering?! And they can't fix your building?! What's next, Audis breaking down on the Autobahn?!   

You have admirable patience to have put up with that workplace situation, including a mean boss, for so long. I'm glad you have another workplace option who came to their senses about the salary.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3805405
> View attachment 3805400
> 
> 
> Today at work with what I would consider one of my "edgier" Patricia Nash bags...


Forgot to add: I like how you placed that bag to the environment.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Doggy has the best sleeping positions. I would not be able to move after sleeping this way...
> Naturally, I had to google Langlitz - the website looks very cool. Curious about your story.
> Hooray on beach escape. I will be off in two weeks.


Congrats on job.
Enjoy vacation.
Dog will visit beach with me. But must wait bit longer.

Bag story may bore most here.
Found place recycling excess Langlitz leather into bags, etc.
Survives wiping out on motorcycle at speed--leather should endure me.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3805405
> View attachment 3805400
> 
> 
> Today at work with what I would consider one of my "edgier" Patricia Nash bags...


Edgy is fun.
Keeps style from stagnating.
---
Been waiting & waiting--my newest lost apostle pieces arrived!


Bottom=bronze raven skull(holding tiny human skull) pendant was inspired by this Bill Reid artwork:

Edgy


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ludmilla, I don't understand, aren't you in Germany?! The birthplace of der/die/das supreme engineering?! And they can't fix your building?! What's next, Audis breaking down on the Autobahn?!
> 
> You have admirable patience to have put up with that workplace situation, including a mean boss, for so long. I'm glad you have another workplace option who came to their senses about the salary.


 I should not say it on an international forum, but yes, I am located in Germany. Home of  Elbphilharmonie (well they got that one finished) and Flughafen Berlin (Berlin airport - aka the most ridiculous construction side in WHOLE Europe). Seriously, all construction works around here seem to end in huge dramas with no end. I have not idea where die deutsche Ingenieurskunst went. Poof. Gone. 

Aww. Thank you. This is so nice of you to say. The application process for the new job took soooooo long. And I wanted to stop it at several points, but I would never get a similar chance again.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Congrats on job.
> Enjoy vacation.
> Dog will visit beach with me. But must wait bit longer.
> 
> Bag story may bore most here.
> Found place recycling excess Langlitz leather into bags, etc.
> Survives wiping out on motorcycle at speed--leather should endure me.
> 
> Edgy is fun.
> Keeps style from stagnating.
> ---
> Been waiting & waiting--my newest lost apostle pieces arrived!
> View attachment 3805411
> 
> Bottom=bronze raven skull(holding tiny human skull) pendant was inspired by this Bill Reid artwork:
> 
> Edgy



Thank you! 
Hope you and dog will visit the beach, soon. 
You new pendant is very pretty (and edgy ). You look like a rock diva with all of them put together.
Hehehe. I don't think that you could ever bore us with bag stories.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Congrats on job.
> Enjoy vacation.
> Dog will visit beach with me. But must wait bit longer.
> 
> Bag story may bore most here.
> Found place recycling excess Langlitz leather into bags, etc.
> Survives wiping out on motorcycle at speed--leather should endure me.
> 
> Edgy is fun.
> Keeps style from stagnating.
> ---
> Been waiting & waiting--my newest lost apostle pieces arrived!
> View attachment 3805411
> 
> Bottom=bronze raven skull(holding tiny human skull) pendant was inspired by this Bill Reid artwork:
> 
> Edgy




That pendant is a bit scary, remainsilly! And this is coming from a "metal head"


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hope you and dog will visit the beach, soon.
> You new pendant is very pretty (and edgy ). You look like a rock diva with all of them put together.
> Hehehe. I don't think that you could ever bore us with bag stories.


Thank you.
Dog & I wait for hurricane to pass. 
Feel like rock diva. And make jingly noises.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That pendant is a bit scary, remainsilly! And this is coming from a "metal head"


Suits me well, then.
And should keep away small children. Or anyone hoping I'll donate to churches.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I understand you, Fim. I never saw a MK bag that I WANTED. And there are tons to be seen every day where I live.
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I cannot believe that I am moving on. Finally.
> 
> Love it! Edgy! I would love to see the rest of your outfit.



Just remember you asked for it, Ludmilla.  
There's edgy, then there's going over the edge!   

(in my defense, I do wear a lab coat at work.   )


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just remember you asked for it, Ludmilla.
> There's edgy, then there's going over the edge!
> 
> (in my defense, I do wear a lab coat at work.   )
> View attachment 3805519


Well, I think you look cool! And not at all over the edge.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just remember you asked for it, Ludmilla.
> There's edgy, then there's going over the edge!
> 
> (in my defense, I do wear a lab coat at work.   )
> View attachment 3805519


I'm with Ludmilla not at all over the edge.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Well, I think you look cool! And not at all over the edge.



Just imagine the disappointment of folks when I'm wearing this outfit with my bearded DH and we climb into my old Jeep instead of riding a motorcycle!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I'm with Ludmilla not at all over the edge.



It isn't my usual style, Tomsmom. But every so often I "color outside the lines."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just heading out to meet up with DH and then go to our favorite diner for a traditional Friday Fish Fry. 
Great food, but not the place for any of my more expensive leather bags. 

But a $3 thrift store reclaimed leather bag....heck yeah!


----------



## Mariapia

Just heading out to meet up with DH and then go to our favorite diner for a traditional Friday Fish Fry.
Great food, but not the place for any of my more expensive leather bags. 

But a $3 thrift store reclaimed leather bag....heck yeah!   [/QUOTE]
Beautiful yellow bag, Fim!
Your mod pics are great.
Your husband must be very proud of going out with such an elegant lady!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Just heading out to meet up with DH and then go to our favorite diner for a traditional Friday Fish Fry.
> Great food, but not the place for any of my more expensive leather bags.
> 
> But a $3 thrift store reclaimed leather bag....heck yeah!


Beautiful yellow bag, Fim!
Your mod pics are great.
Your husband must be very proud of going out with such an elegant lady![/QUOTE]

As always, you are too kind, Mariapia. The yellow bag was a grimy puddle of glove leather when I bought it. It took a great deal of effort to clean it properly, but it was well worth the effort. It is far from perfect, but the small scuffs and stubborn remaining stains are barely noticeable given the bag's slouchy design.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Beautiful yellow bag, Fim!
> Your mod pics are great.
> Your husband must be very proud of going out with such an elegant lady!



As always, you are too kind, Mariapia. The yellow bag was a grimy puddle of glove leather when I bought it. It took a great deal of effort to clean it properly, but it was well worth the effort. It is far from perfect, but the small scuffs and stubborn remaining stains are barely noticeable given the bag's slouchy design.   [/QUOTE]
I wonder why I don't have a yellow bag in my collection.
Yours is so lovely . How did you clean it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Congrats on job.
> Enjoy vacation.
> Dog will visit beach with me. But must wait bit longer.
> 
> Bag story may bore most here.
> Found place recycling excess Langlitz leather into bags, etc.
> Survives wiping out on motorcycle at speed--leather should endure me.
> 
> Edgy is fun.
> Keeps style from stagnating.
> ---
> Been waiting & waiting--my newest lost apostle pieces arrived!
> View attachment 3805411
> 
> Bottom=bronze raven skull(holding tiny human skull) pendant was inspired by this Bill Reid artwork:
> 
> Edgy




Love it! As the saying goes, "pearls are for oysters and diamonds are coal, but bronze is the weapon of choice for the heroes of old."


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! As the saying goes, "pearls are for oysters and diamonds are coal, but bronze is the weapon of choice for the heroes of old."


Yes.
Some believe "mulltipurpose" jewelry only means *wearing* different ways.
But that pointy raven or feather gouge eyes nicely. 
Good weapons.

Ah, my lab coat & motorcycle days.
Remember them well.
Glad are done, now. Fewer laundry nightmares.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wonder why I don't have a yellow bag in my collection.
> Yours is so lovely . How did you clean it?



Yellow is a challenging color at best, Mariapia. There are so many variations that I wouldn't dare order one online that I hadn't seen IRL.

As for my reclamation project, the first thing I did was gently wash the bag with warm water and a bar of Ivory soap. I wet the washcloth with the warm water then rubbed the corner of the cloth on the bar of Ivory soap. Next I rubbed the worst of the dirt and stains in small circular motions.

Rinse and repeat. And repeat. And repeat. After the worst of the dirt and stains were removed I used my favorite leather condition repeatedly until the bag was as slouchy and supple as you see it now.


----------



## Tomsmom

I have great news I was fingerprinted last week to work at the board of ed here as a school nurse for special needs children. Well I've been officially cleared! And the job is offically mine!  I'm so excited


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just imagine the disappointment of folks when I'm wearing this outfit with my bearded DH and we climb into my old Jeep instead of riding a motorcycle!


 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3805610
> View attachment 3805609
> 
> 
> Just heading out to meet up with DH and then go to our favorite diner for a traditional Friday Fish Fry.
> Great food, but not the place for any of my more expensive leather bags.
> 
> But a $3 thrift store reclaimed leather bag....heck yeah!


Lovely summer outfit. Your bag brightens everything. 
Hope the fish was tasty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have great news I was fingerprinted last week to work at the board of ed here as a school nurse for special needs children. Well I've been officially cleared! And the job is offically mine!  I'm so excited


Yayyy!!!!!  I am sooooo happy for you!!  When do you start working. I think you told us at one point that you are going to start on the first of September.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have great news I was fingerprinted last week to work at the board of ed here as a school nurse for special needs children. Well I've been officially cleared! And the job is offically mine!  I'm so excited


Bravo Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Yellow is a challenging color at best, Mariapia. There are so many variations that I wouldn't dare order one online that I hadn't seen IRL.
> 
> As for my reclamation project, the first thing I did was gently wash the bag with warm water and a bar of Ivory soap. I wet the washcloth with the warm water then rubbed the corner of the cloth on the bar of Ivory soap. Next I rubbed the worst of the dirt and stains in small circular motions.
> 
> Rinse and repeat. And repeat. And repeat. After the worst of the dirt and stains were removed I used my favorite leather condition repeatedly until the bag was as slouchy and supple as you see it now.


Thank you, Fim. Water and soap is perfect.
That's how I erased the pen mark on my blue Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir.
As for my nylon LPs .... I put them in the washing machine...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have great news I was fingerprinted last week to work at the board of ed here as a school nurse for special needs children. Well I've been officially cleared! And the job is offically mine!  I'm so excited



Congratulations, Tomsmom! All the best in your new job!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim. Water and soap is perfect.
> That's how I erased the pen mark on my blue Longchamp Le Pliage Cuir.
> As for my nylon LPs .... I put them in the washing machine...



You're right, Mariapia. Soap and water is the best. My Dooneys always respond well, as do my Patricia Nash bags. I wouldn't know about premier designer bags, however. (Hermes, Chanel, etc.).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely summer outfit. Your bag brightens everything.
> Hope the fish was tasty!



Very tasty indeed, Ludmilla. Our favorite diner is one of the few remaining places in our area to offer the traditional haddock fish fry. Quite a few of the other restaurants/diners in our area offer cod instead. I prefer haddock, and the diner where my DH and I frequent on Fridays never disappoints.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yayyy!!!!!  I am sooooo happy for you!!  When do you start working. I think you told us at one point that you are going to start on the first of September.




Thank you all so much !!

Ludmilla I start on September 11 which works out great I get to settle my youngest (Miss 11) In to her routine as she starts on the 7th.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. Soap and water is the best. My Dooneys always respond well, as do my Patricia Nash bags. I wouldn't know about premier designer bags, however. (Hermes, Chanel, etc.).


There have been a few pictures of ladies who washed their Balenciaga in the wash basin...
The after photos were amazing..


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all so much !!
> 
> Ludmilla I start on September 11 which works out great I get to settle my youngest (Miss 11) In to her routine as she starts on the 7th.


Perfect timing , Tomsmom!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I have great news I was fingerprinted last week to work at the board of ed here as a school nurse for special needs children. Well I've been officially cleared! And the job is offically mine!  I'm so excited


Seems perfect job to suit your needs. Congrats.
Fingerprinting. Yes. Tons o' fun.
As is peeing into drug test cup.


Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. Soap and water is the best. My Dooneys always respond well, as do my Patricia Nash bags. I wouldn't know about premier designer bags, however. (Hermes, Chanel, etc.).


Mine are bought new. Even "recycled leather" bags. So no experience with major cleaning/overhaul.
However, deadly ponies wallet arrived with ink marks, sticky residue & grease spots.
I use marcopoloni's cleaner, for such jobs. pH correct for leather. Dab/scrub with cotton swabs.


For spills, etc--wet towel.


Fimpagebag said:


> Very tasty indeed, Ludmilla. Our favorite diner is one of the few remaining places in our area to offer the traditional haddock fish fry. Quite a few of the other restaurants/diners in our area offer cod instead. I prefer haddock, and the diner where my DH and I frequent on Fridays never disappoints.


Haddock lower in fat. But cod higher in protein.
But, as am vegetarian, unsure differences in flavor?


Mariapia said:


> There have been a few pictures of ladies who washed their Balenciaga in the wash basin...
> The after photos were amazing..


Old grubby ebay mulberry finds way into wash basins frequently, also.
And seems to do well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. Soap and water is the best. My Dooneys always respond well, as do my Patricia Nash bags. I wouldn't know about premier designer bags, however. (Hermes, Chanel, etc.).


I never tried soap on a bag. I need to remember this in case of an emergency.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Very tasty indeed, Ludmilla. Our favorite diner is one of the few remaining places in our area to offer the traditional haddock fish fry. Quite a few of the other restaurants/diners in our area offer cod instead. I prefer haddock, and the diner where my DH and I frequent on Fridays never disappoints.


Happy to hear that. You inspired me. There is a fellow (who looks a lot like your DH btw.) with his little van who sells grilled mackerels. He comes every Friday to our street. I will have fish next Friday. 


Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all so much !!
> 
> Ludmilla I start on September 11 which works out great I get to settle my youngest (Miss 11) In to her routine as she starts on the 7th.


Another yay on happy timing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Haddock lower in fat. But cod higher in protein.
> But, as am vegetarian, unsure differences in flavor?



It would be akin to the difference between turnips and parsnips, Remainsilly. Most people might not detect the difference. But a fan of either would know instantly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Duplicate post. Sorry!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It would be akin to the difference between turnips and parsnips, Remainsilly. Most people might not detect the difference. But a fan of either would know instantly.


I can't even tell the difference between Coca Cola and Pepsi.....
I know, I know... I am going to hide under a rock...


----------



## remainsilly

Well, islanders---
updates from silly world:
1)looptworks upcycled tote, made from excess langlitz leather, arrived


gouged on back
Would have tolerated, except inner recycled nylon pocket sewn into seam/faulty.


Handles hard as rocks on shoulder.
It & wallet = fail.
Going back.

2)OMG! Surprise cake arrived!


Perfect.

3) other surprise arrived--(Fim will approve) patricia nash large borse, black tuscan tooled leather
Large pouch sized, 2 inner slip pockets & fuzzy lining, keyring. Versatile & cute.
Keeper!

Overall:
 Leather totes may become my nemesis.
But cake...oh, lovely cake! Still good.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders---
> updates from silly world:
> 1)looptworks upcycled tote, made from excess langlitz leather, arrived
> View attachment 3806573
> 
> gouged on back
> Would have tolerated, except inner recycled nylon pocket sewn into seam/faulty.
> View attachment 3806574
> 
> Handles hard as rocks on shoulder.
> It & wallet = fail.
> Going back.
> 
> 2)OMG! Surprise cake arrived!
> View attachment 3806575
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> 3) other surprise arrived--(Fim will approve) patricia nash large borse, black tuscan tooled leather
> Large pouch sized, 2 inner slip pockets & fuzzy lining, keyring. Versatile & cute.
> Keeper!
> 
> Overall:
> Leather totes may become my nemesis.
> But cake...oh, lovely cake! Still good.


That's a shame about the bag but cake makes everything all right .  Love the Patricia Nash the tooled leather is beautiful.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders---
> updates from silly world:
> 1)looptworks upcycled tote, made from excess langlitz leather, arrived
> View attachment 3806573
> 
> gouged on back
> Would have tolerated, except inner recycled nylon pocket sewn into seam/faulty.
> View attachment 3806574
> 
> Handles hard as rocks on shoulder.
> It & wallet = fail.
> Going back.
> 
> 2)OMG! Surprise cake arrived!
> View attachment 3806575
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> 3) other surprise arrived--(Fim will approve) patricia nash large borse, black tuscan tooled leather
> Large pouch sized, 2 inner slip pockets & fuzzy lining, keyring. Versatile & cute.
> Keeper!
> 
> Overall:
> Leather totes may become my nemesis.
> But cake...oh, lovely cake! Still good.



Hooray for cake! 

Glad you like your Patricia Nash. 

Bummer about your tote and wallet.  

But I have no doubt you'll find your perfect leather tote. 

Here's to tenacity!


----------



## Fimpagebag

An oldie but a goodie, Patricia Nash Tooled Vienna Satchel. The handles are leather covered rope. Super supple and comfortable on the shoulder.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for support


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3806639
> 
> An oldie but a goodie, Patricia Nash Tooled Vienna Satchel. The handles are leather covered rope. Super supple and comfortable on the shoulder.


Nice Love this.
My deadly ponies bags have marine-rope- under-leather handles. Super comfty.

New nash pouch served as pocket-sized clutch. Holding essentials.
At rainy baseball game.


And look who received player's jersey!
Bit big on me... Still thrilled.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can't even tell the difference between Coca Cola and Pepsi.....
> I know, I know... I am going to hide under a rock...


I do not drink those sweet soft drinks so I cannot tell the difference, either. 


remainsilly said:


> Well, islanders---
> updates from silly world:
> 1)looptworks upcycled tote, made from excess langlitz leather, arrived
> View attachment 3806573
> 
> gouged on back
> Would have tolerated, except inner recycled nylon pocket sewn into seam/faulty.
> View attachment 3806574
> 
> Handles hard as rocks on shoulder.
> It & wallet = fail.
> Going back.
> 
> 2)OMG! Surprise cake arrived!
> View attachment 3806575
> 
> Perfect.
> 
> 3) other surprise arrived--(Fim will approve) patricia nash large borse, black tuscan tooled leather
> Large pouch sized, 2 inner slip pockets & fuzzy lining, keyring. Versatile & cute.
> Keeper!
> 
> Overall:
> Leather totes may become my nemesis.
> But cake...oh, lovely cake! Still good.


Ah no, sad about the Lanitz bag. But, I think tote will not become your nemesis - just think about your pretty Diesel tote. This one is one of a kind and holds up really good.
Your new T-Shirt and the Patricia Nash clutch/pouch are great. I love tooled leather!
Hmmmm. Cake! 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3806639
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie, Patricia Nash Tooled Vienna Satchel. The handles are leather covered rope. Super supple and comfortable on the shoulder.


Lovely, Fim. It looks elegant, pracitcal and hard wearing. Are the Patricia Nash bags heavy?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3806639
> 
> 
> An oldie but a goodie, Patricia Nash Tooled Vienna Satchel. The handles are leather covered rope. Super supple and comfortable on the shoulder.


Another Patricia Nash beautiful bag, Fim.
Elegant, trendy and practical..
You now have a perfect collection in lovely different colours.
I love them all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for support
> 
> Nice Love this.
> My deadly ponies bags have marine-rope- under-leather handles. Super comfty.
> 
> New nash pouch served as pocket-sized clutch. Holding essentials.
> At rainy baseball game.
> View attachment 3806761
> 
> And look who received player's jersey!
> Bit big on me... Still thrilled.
> View attachment 3806762



Wow! What a perfect gift for such a dedicated fan as you, Remainsilly!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely, Fim. It looks elegant, pracitcal and hard wearing. Are the Patricia Nash bags heavy?



Glad you like it, Ludmilla. While Patricia Nash bags are sturdy, I've never found them particularly heavy. 

My Vienna satchel  is one of my heavier Patricia Nash bags. It weighs around three pounds fully loaded. But it's such a comfortable bag I don't have any problems carrying it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Another Patricia Nash beautiful bag, Fim.
> Elegant, trendy and practical..
> You now have a perfect collection in lovely different colours.
> I love them all!



Thank you for your ( as always) kind words, Mariapia. My collection is quintessentially where I am at this point in my life. The best compliment I can receive about any bag I carry is "That purse is so you!"


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ah no, sad about the Lanitz bag. But, I think tote will not become your nemesis - just think about your pretty Diesel tote. This one is one of a kind and holds up really good.
> Your new T-Shirt and the Patricia Nash clutch/pouch are great. I love tooled leather!
> Hmmmm. Cake!


Thanks.
Yes, diesel tote good buddy.
Was hoping to upgrade quality & stay environmentally friendly, with new tote--alas, no.

Man in my life chose nash item.
Was surprised.
He intended as coin purse--but, imo, is too large. And 2 internal slip pockets would trap random coins.
He liked collection:
https://patricianashdesigns.com/women/new-arrivals
Said turquoise color more verdigris green.
Quite western feel.
Not so much my own style, for larger bags--but pouch good.



Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! What a perfect gift for such a dedicated fan as you, Remainsilly!


Yes.
Few of us received jerseys through season.
And plan to wear, as group, tonight.
WASHED mine.
Others want to keep gameplay dirt/scents on fabric. Insane


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, diesel tote good buddy.
> Was hoping to upgrade quality & stay environmentally friendly, with new tote--alas, no.
> 
> Man in my life chose nash item.
> Was surprised.
> He intended as coin purse--but, imo, is too large. And 2 internal slip pockets would trap random coins.
> He liked collection:
> https://patricianashdesigns.com/women/new-arrivals
> Said turquoise color more verdigris green.
> Quite western feel.
> Not so much my own style, for larger bags--but pouch good.



As much as I love my Patricia Nash bags, I'm not a fan of every one of her designs. The same holds true for my Dooneys. I have the Dooneys I love, and don't buy the ones I don't. Ultimately, I'm not so much brand loyal as I am "Fim" centric.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like it, Ludmilla. While Patricia Nash bags are sturdy, I've never found them particularly heavy.
> 
> My Vienna satchel  is one of my heavier Patricia Nash bags. It weighs around three pounds fully loaded. But it's such a comfortable bag I don't have any problems carrying it.


Glad to hear this.  It is always such a bummer when pretty bags turn into a burden thanks to their weight.
And I can truthfully say: all of your bags are so you. (Apart from that pink MK bag. )


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Yes, diesel tote good buddy.
> Was hoping to upgrade quality & stay environmentally friendly, with new tote--alas, no.
> 
> Man in my life chose nash item.
> Was surprised.
> He intended as coin purse--but, imo, is too large. And 2 internal slip pockets would trap random coins.
> He liked collection:
> https://patricianashdesigns.com/women/new-arrivals
> Said turquoise color more verdigris green.
> Quite western feel.
> Not so much my own style, for larger bags--but pouch good.
> 
> 
> Yes.
> Few of us received jerseys through season.
> And plan to wear, as group, tonight.
> WASHED mine.
> Others want to keep gameplay dirt/scents on fabric. Insane


Have tons of fun tonight! Sounds like a great party. 


Fimpagebag said:


> As much as I love my Patricia Nash bags, I'm not a fan of every one of her designs. The same holds true for my Dooneys. I have the Dooneys I love, and don't buy the ones I don't. Ultimately, I'm not so much brand loyal as I am "Fim" centric.


"Fim" centric is a good place to be. I am not brand loyal, either. My favorite brands have bags that I detest. Which is completely ok. I do not have to love every single bag. Space and wallet (at least in my case) are limited.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday Islanders!
Hope everyone is well. News from the office: they are testing the fire alarms, today. Every few minutes the alarm is ringing. Ugh.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday Islanders!
> Hope everyone is well. News from the office: they are testing the fire alarms, today. Every few minutes the alarm is ringing. Ugh.
> View attachment 3807853


Ughhh!  Is that going to happen all day?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh!  Is that going to happen all day?


Yes!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday Islanders!
> Hope everyone is well. News from the office: they are testing the fire alarms, today. Every few minutes the alarm is ringing. Ugh.
> View attachment 3807853


Hold on, Ludmilla! 
You will soon be home and enjoy a quiet evening.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hold on, Ludmilla!
> You will soon be home and enjoy a quiet evening.


Yes, hopefully. It seems like they have stopped now. 
Hope you are enjoying your day and one of your lovely bags. I am out and about with the "Speedy". Need to take a pic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, hopefully. It seems like they have stopped now.
> Hope you are enjoying your day and one of your lovely bags. I am out and about with the "Speedy". Need to take a pic.


Yayyyy they stopped!  I feel your pain they are doing work on the natural gas lines here and they seem to love jack hammering.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, hopefully. It seems like they have stopped now.
> Hope you are enjoying your day and one of your lovely bags. I am out and about with the "Speedy". Need to take a pic.


As it's still very hot in the area, I take out my nylon or leather Le Pliages..
Everything else seems to weigh tons.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy they stopped!  I feel your pain they are doing work on the natural gas lines here and they seem to love jack hammering.



Ahhh. Hammering. Probably as nice as drilling. 



Mariapia said:


> As it's still very hot in the area, I take out my nylon or leather Le Pliages..
> Everything else seems to weigh tons.


Very wise. They say that today is the last "real hot" day around here... I took Lazy Bays, because no rain alert.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhh. Hammering. Probably as nice as drilling.
> 
> 
> Very wise. They say that today is the last "real hot" day around here... I took Lazy Bays, because no rain alert.


Wonderful, Ludmilla!
Enjoy your warm summer day with your lovely Bays.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy your warm summer day with your lovely Bays.


At the moment we are waiting....


----------



## Ludmilla

"Date" with head of department is over and now we are waiting at the station.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3808759
> 
> "Date" with head of department is over and now we are waiting at the station.


Free at last! 
A quiet evening ahead..
And your Bays, always classy and lovely...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3808759
> 
> "Date" with head of department is over and now we are waiting at the station.




Gorgeous! Such a beautiful bag, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3808759
> 
> "Date" with head of department is over and now we are waiting at the station.


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My bag of choice today. My Dooney Brenna Satchel. The color is described as "Elephant."


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3808917
> View attachment 3808918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of choice today. My Dooney Brenna Satchel. The color is described as "Elephant."


What a lovely tote, Fim. The handles and the corners in a brown colour add character to the gorgeous grey body of the bag.
Huge huge congrats on your Brenna, Fim.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Well - first of all... It is becoming VERY likely that I will never see the end of those construction works. Because I am probably leaving this job in November.
> You might remember the low-ball offer? I told them (in polite words) if they are  crazy and so the offered payment went up to a tolerable level.
> 
> 
> Yes, going back to bed would have been great!
> Hope you had luck while thrift shopping! You always find so cool stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> The construction work is going on for 2 and a half years now. I think they will never get this building done. Today they are drilling again. Hooray! I wonder what will happen next. Dear mother thinks that they will set the building on fire at one point and I am sure she is right.
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy has the best sleeping positions. I would not be able to move after sleeping this way...
> Naturally, I had to google Langlitz - the website looks very cool. Curious about your story.
> Hooray on beach escape. I will be off in two weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aha. We experienced the same.
> My printer - gone thanks to works on electricity.
> Last summer - all toilets were closed down and we had to walk to another building.
> Last summer - three days without any electricity and I had to stay at the office (thanks to jerk boss) to "hold the fort".
> 2 years of being more or less unable to open the windows or to close the sunscreen.
> .
> .
> .
> .
> I wonder why it has to be this way everywhere.



you have to check if they are building an airport there? We need one


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely tote, Fim. The handles and the corners in a brown colour add character to the gorgeous grey body of the bag.
> Huge huge congrats on your Brenna, Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia. It's a good sturdy bag in all weather pebbled leather. It's equally comfortable whether handheld or worn with its detachable shoulder strap. And (as it was purchased "preloved") the price was less than half of what a Brenna sells new.


----------



## remainsilly

Lovely mulb oak bays & 2-tone dooney!
My whimsical interlude with today's bag:
Your Hermes in action!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3808917
> View attachment 3808918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of choice today. My Dooney Brenna Satchel. The color is described as "Elephant."


I love the shape of your Brenna also that color is lovely!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love the shape of your Brenna also that color is lovely!



Glad you like it, Tomsmom. It's become one of my favorite and surprisingly versatile Dooneys.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Gorgeous! Such a beautiful bag, Ludmilla!





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag!



Thank you ladies! 



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3808917
> View attachment 3808918
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My bag of choice today. My Dooney Brenna Satchel. The color is described as "Elephant."



Lovely Dooney. I think the name of the colour is really accurate. Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> you have to check if they are building an airport there? We need one


 As far as I know - no airport. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. It's a good sturdy bag in all weather pebbled leather. It's equally comfortable whether handheld or worn with its detachable shoulder strap. And (as it was purchased "preloved") the price was less than half of what a Brenna sells new.


You always find the best deals.


----------



## Tomsmom

I've switched bags last night. I'm now carrying my Tory Burch Harper satchel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3809488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've switched bags last night. I'm now carrying my Tory Burch Harper satchel.


Lovely! The leather looks very thick and yummy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As far as I know - no airport.
> 
> You always find the best deals.



A necessity given my budgetary restrictions, Ludmilla. Fortunately, I enjoy the hunt and definitely get a rush when I find a great bargain.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3809488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've switched bags last night. I'm now carrying my Tory Burch Harper satchel.



Love it! I think Tory Burch's logo is so classy. Enjoy!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> As far as I know - no airport.
> 
> You always find the best deals.




so you are better informed than the people in Berlin they still think they'll get an airport... 
sorry Berlin, but i HAD to. This is our "10 minutes.... TEN!! Minutes"- leveler


----------



## Murphy47

Good Morning ladies! 
Apologies for the radio silence but it's been a rough couple of weeks. 
Luckily we missed Hurricane Harvey , but we did encounter a fair amount of rain in New Orleans as I posted earlier. 
Series of mini disasters kept us on our toes. 
The return ride home was also a challenge as 40 miles from home 2 train cars overturned completely closing the highway in both directions. We had to find a hotel ( which was AWESOME) and spend one more night on the road. 
I have been trying to keep up with all the posts. 
I have seen some lovely pre-fall bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ here. 
Sad to see summer go, but looking forward to the debut of my new Speedy I posted a while back.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3809488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've switched bags last night. I'm now carrying my Tory Burch Harper satchel.



Agreed about cool logo. Is fave of mine to see.


millivanilli said:


> so you are better informed than the people in Berlin they still think they'll get an airport...
> sorry Berlin, but i HAD to. This is our "10 minutes.... TEN!! Minutes"- leveler


Berlin has lovely chocolatiers.


Murphy47 said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> Apologies for the radio silence but it's been a rough couple of weeks.
> Luckily we missed Hurricane Harvey , but we did encounter a fair amount of rain in New Orleans as I posted earlier.
> Series of mini disasters kept us on our toes.
> The return ride home was also a challenge as 40 miles from home 2 train cars overturned completely closing the highway in both directions. We had to find a hotel ( which was AWESOME) and spend one more night on the road.
> I have been trying to keep up with all the posts.
> I have seen some lovely pre-fall bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ here.
> Sad to see summer go, but looking forward to the debut of my new Speedy I posted a while back.


Wondered about you & dd.
Looking forward to speedy.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3809488
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've switched bags last night. I'm now carrying my Tory Burch Harper satchel.


Absolutely gorgeous, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A necessity given my budgetary restrictions, Ludmilla. Fortunately, I enjoy the hunt and definitely get a rush when I find a great bargain.


Nothing is better than the hunt, Fim...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> Apologies for the radio silence but it's been a rough couple of weeks.
> Luckily we missed Hurricane Harvey , but we did encounter a fair amount of rain in New Orleans as I posted earlier.
> Series of mini disasters kept us on our toes.
> The return ride home was also a challenge as 40 miles from home 2 train cars overturned completely closing the highway in both directions. We had to find a hotel ( which was AWESOME) and spend one more night on the road.
> I have been trying to keep up with all the posts.
> I have seen some lovely pre-fall bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ here.
> Sad to see summer go, but looking forward to the debut of my new Speedy I posted a while back.


Glad you are safe, Murphy!
Knowing that you were in New Orleans while the monster was on its way was terribly scary.
Welcome back!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> A necessity given my budgetary restrictions, Ludmilla. Fortunately, I enjoy the hunt and definitely get a rush when I find a great bargain.


Totally understand and I love that rush !


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Glad you are safe, Murphy!
> Knowing that you were in New Orleans while the monster was on its way was terribly scary.
> Welcome back!



Thanks, Mariapia! Not scary as some have had to deal with. Lots of rain and high wind. 
remainsilly, do u need chest waders where u r? I was wondering how close you and friends and family were.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> Apologies for the radio silence but it's been a rough couple of weeks.
> Luckily we missed Hurricane Harvey , but we did encounter a fair amount of rain in New Orleans as I posted earlier.
> Series of mini disasters kept us on our toes.
> The return ride home was also a challenge as 40 miles from home 2 train cars overturned completely closing the highway in both directions. We had to find a hotel ( which was AWESOME) and spend one more night on the road.
> I have been trying to keep up with all the posts.
> I have seen some lovely pre-fall bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ here.
> Sad to see summer go, but looking forward to the debut of my new Speedy I posted a while back.


Glad you're safe and sound at home!  Can't wait to see your speedy


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> remainsilly, do u need chest waders where u r? I was wondering how close you and friends and family were.


Thanks.
Dealing with weather. But okay.
Been helping evacuees.
Beach vacation may be cancelled, however.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Dealing with weather. But okay.
> Been helping evacuees.
> Beach vacation may be cancelled, however.



Good for you! 
Uplifting and heartbreaking all at the same time. 
Vacation will be even sweeter when you come out the other side of this. 
Hubbie and I are helping with collections of supplies. 
We have been fortunate to collect many extra items for the homeless charity he runs and when the local chapter receives the go ahead, we will be helping in that way. 
Thoughts and prayers for all in the Great State of Texas.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, Murphy.
"Captain Hurricane" now is on the job & protecting all from evil Harvey.
No worries.


----------



## Murphy47

Captain Hurricane looks very capable. 
Good to see he's wearing safety goggle. 
Cannot be to careful around floating colonies of fire ants.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Welcome back, Murphy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, Murphy.
> "Captain Hurricane" now is on the job & protecting all from evil Harvey.
> No worries.
> View attachment 3809959



Hooray for Captain Hurricane!  And kudos for your undaunted sense of humor and true Texas grit!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A necessity given my budgetary restrictions, Ludmilla. Fortunately, I enjoy the hunt and definitely get a rush when I find a great bargain.



We all love to hunt down beautiful things and if we get them for a steal... even better. 



millivanilli said:


> so you are better informed than the people in Berlin they still think they'll get an airport...
> sorry Berlin, but i HAD to. This is our "10 minutes.... TEN!! Minutes"- leveler



Muahahahahaha. I guess when the airport in Berlin is ready to use it there will be faster and better ways of traveling than planes. 



Murphy47 said:


> Good Morning ladies!
> Apologies for the radio silence but it's been a rough couple of weeks.
> Luckily we missed Hurricane Harvey , but we did encounter a fair amount of rain in New Orleans as I posted earlier.
> Series of mini disasters kept us on our toes.
> The return ride home was also a challenge as 40 miles from home 2 train cars overturned completely closing the highway in both directions. We had to find a hotel ( which was AWESOME) and spend one more night on the road.
> I have been trying to keep up with all the posts.
> I have seen some lovely pre-fall bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️ here.
> Sad to see summer go, but looking forward to the debut of my new Speedy I posted a while back.



Glad to hear that you and your daughter are ok.  
Don't you just like some extra "adventures" on trips. At least you had a lovely hotel to spend the night.
Looking forward to your Speedy, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, Murphy.
> "Captain Hurricane" now is on the job & protecting all from evil Harvey.
> No worries.
> View attachment 3809959


Go Captain Hurricane go!


----------



## Mariapia

We saw what was happening in Texas on all TV networks. 
A gentleman from Houston told our journalist that though he had been living there for years he didn't know what  his neighbours were like, but when Harvey struck he found out that all of them were ready to help and discovered what solidarity meant.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Captain Hurricane looks very capable.
> Good to see he's wearing safety goggle.
> Cannot be to careful around floating colonies of fire ants.


He may prefer ants to wearing those glasses.
Not his fave.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Been a wheeling dealing sort of day. Sold my Aimee Kestenberg (for almost twice what I'd paid for it) in order to purchase a vintage Coach Garnet Brown Satchel.   

I am so without shame!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3810915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a wheeling dealing sort of day. Sold my Aimee Kestenberg (for almost twice what I'd paid for it) in order to purchase a vintage Coach Garnet Brown Satchel.
> 
> I am so without shame!



That made me say "Oooh". 
Always loved that one! Lucky find!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That made me say "Oooh".
> Always loved that one! Lucky find!!!



Very lucky, Murphy! The kind lady at the consignment shop offered to hold the Coach for me until my Aimee Kestenberg sold. She had a customer she knew would be interested and called the her while I was still browsing. Long and short of it, happiness all round. The owner of the consignment shop sold two bags, and two customers got the bags they wanted. Win, win!!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Very lucky, Murphy! The kind lady at the consignment shop offered to hold the Coach for me until my Aimee Kestenberg sold. She had a customer she knew would be interested and called the her while I was still browsing. Long and short of it, happiness all round. The owner of the consignment shop sold two bags, and two customers got the bags they wanted. Win, win!!



Most xlnt!!! Can't wait to see a mod shot!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3810915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a wheeling dealing sort of day. Sold my Aimee Kestenberg (for almost twice what I'd paid for it) in order to purchase a vintage Coach Garnet Brown Satchel.
> 
> I am so without shame!


Garnet is a beautiful red tone.
Has soul of 1920's, in some ways.
Yet thoroughly current.
Enjoy


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3810915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a wheeling dealing sort of day. Sold my Aimee Kestenberg (for almost twice what I'd paid for it) in order to purchase a vintage Coach Garnet Brown Satchel.
> 
> I am so without shame!


Great dealing Fim!  Awesome color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3810915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a wheeling dealing sort of day. Sold my Aimee Kestenberg (for almost twice what I'd paid for it) in order to purchase a vintage Coach Garnet Brown Satchel.
> 
> I am so without shame!


Lovely new bag! The colour is gorgeous.


----------



## Ludmilla

Off  to vacation now. Bye bye office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Off  to vacation now. Bye bye office.
> View attachment 3811637


Yayyy vacation!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3810915
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been a wheeling dealing sort of day. Sold my Aimee Kestenberg (for almost twice what I'd paid for it) in order to purchase a vintage Coach Garnet Brown Satchel.
> 
> I am so without shame!


Beautiful Coach, Fim. I never resist a brown bag either!
And on top of that... a vintage one.
Perfection..

We have a TV commercial here that says .."Shame is so good.."
It's not about bags but about a lady eating tons of chocolate ice-cream...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Off  to vacation now. Bye bye office.
> View attachment 3811637


Wow! 
Enjoy your vacay, Ludmilla and don't forget to post pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Not leaving, yet. Next week I am at home organizing stuff. 
Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Not leaving, yet. Next week I am at home organizing stuff.
> Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday!


Hope works out.
---
Some great news, for baseball fans:
Houston Astros, city's Major League Baseball team, announced will return home for games against New York Mets this weekend!
Tributes will be paid to lives lost in the flooding.

Everything's better with baseball.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Not leaving, yet. Next week I am at home organizing stuff.
> Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday!



Making a big pot of chicken and dumplings, watching college football, and doing some handbag repair/maintenance. One of the perks of buying preowned bags is that I feel absolutely no guilt altering a bag to better suit my needs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Hope works out.
> ---
> Some great news, for baseball fans:
> Houston Astros, city's Major League Baseball team, announced will return home for games against New York Mets this weekend!
> Tributes will be paid to lives lost in the flooding.
> 
> Everything's better with baseball.



Good to see the Astros back home and baseball back in Houston.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the perks of buying preowned bags is that I feel absolutely no guilt altering a bag to better suit my needs.


I modify new ones.
What project are you doing?


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Going for a long walk this morning with my Longchamp Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia, I love, love, *love* this bag! It's so vibrant and lighthearted that I can't help but smile!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> I modify new ones.
> What project are you doing?



A preowned Patricia Nash London bag. It's previous owner evidently suffered from my own "shortcoming" and butchered the strap trying to shorten it. It's a common enough problem for those of us in the "Leprechaun League".(standing less than 5' 3".)


----------



## mleleigh

Just ordered this bag from Patricia Nash - I was on the hunt for a classic satchel with good interior organization. Curious to see how the quality is in-person! Full price is $199.


----------



## Fimpagebag

mleleigh said:


> View attachment 3813599
> View attachment 3813600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this bag from Patricia Nash - I was on the hunt for a classic satchel with good interior organization. Curious to see how the quality is in-person! Full price is $199.



As a fan of Patricia Nash, I own eleven of her bags. I have never been disappointed in the quality. A word to the wise, however. Her leather bags smell like leather. I like it, but I've read that some people are put off by it. I'll be curious what you think.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> As a fan of Patricia Nash, I own eleven of her bags. I have never been disappointed in the quality. A word to the wise, however. Her leather bags smell like leather. I like it, but I've read that some people are put off by it. I'll be curious what you think.



I LOVE that smell. 
If I have a bad day, I smell my leather bags. Always picks me right up.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3813579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Going for a long walk this morning with my Longchamp Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage..


Of all your bags, may be my fave. Still.


Fimpagebag said:


> A preowned Patricia Nash London bag. It's previous owner evidently suffered from my own "shortcoming" and butchered the strap trying to shorten it. It's a common enough problem for those of us in the "Leprechaun League".(standing less than 5' 3".)


Would not guess that height, from mod-shots.
Good to know.

Modified strap length on my campomaggi. Twice.
Has buckle/holes adjustment system. Easy to add hole/cut off excess leather.

Mostly need longer/wider, for crossbody.
So substitute guitar style strap.

Photo, when done?


mleleigh said:


> View attachment 3813599
> View attachment 3813600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this bag from Patricia Nash - I was on the hunt for a classic satchel with good interior organization. Curious to see how the quality is in-person! Full price is $199.


Resembles frye ilana tote.
http://s001.osstatic.net/s/FRYE/store/productimages/thumbs/42619_yellow_t_thumb.jpg
About which have obsessed for months.
Frye's is suede inside.
But no top zipper.
Hoping you will reveal here.
Not seen this. Look promising.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Photo, when done?



As requested.... The buckle on the strap was badly damaged so I chose to cut the strap's excess length, discard the buckle and bind the two ends of the strap together with my trusty rubber cement, and used the two strap loops to reinforce the repair.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Two more photos...


----------



## remainsilly

Cannot imagine this design with strap buckle.
Like cleaner look you achieved.
If anything like my campomaggi, buckle adds weight--your modification solves!
Congrats! Thanks for photos.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I LOVE that smell.
> If I have a bad day, I smell my leather bags. Always picks me right up.



I'm the same way, Murphy. In fact, I even have a candle called "Work Boots" that smells like leather.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Making a big pot of chicken and dumplings, watching college football, and doing some handbag repair/maintenance. One of the perks of buying preowned bags is that I feel absolutely no guilt altering a bag to better suit my needs.


Sounds like a good time.
We need to see the project bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3813579
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Going for a long walk this morning with my Longchamp Mary Katrantzou Le Pliage..


Ahhhh. I love this bag! So good to see it. 


mleleigh said:


> View attachment 3813599
> View attachment 3813600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just ordered this bag from Patricia Nash - I was on the hunt for a classic satchel with good interior organization. Curious to see how the quality is in-person! Full price is $199.


Very pretty! It looks elegant, yet practical. Hope you get it soon. 


remainsilly said:


> Of all your bags, may be my fave. Still.
> 
> Would not guess that height, from mod-shots.
> Good to know.
> 
> Modified strap length on my campomaggi. Twice.
> Has buckle/holes adjustment system. Easy to add hole/cut off excess leather.
> 
> Mostly need longer/wider, for crossbody.
> So substitute guitar style strap.
> 
> Photo, when done?
> 
> Resembles frye ilana tote.
> http://s001.osstatic.net/s/FRYE/store/productimages/thumbs/42619_yellow_t_thumb.jpg
> About which have obsessed for months.
> Frye's is suede inside.
> But no top zipper.
> Hoping you will reveal here.
> Not seen this. Look promising.


The Frye tote is lovely. 
Hehehe. I thought that Fim was taller, too. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3813710
> View attachment 3813711
> 
> 
> Two more photos...


Good job!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I LOVE that smell.
> If I have a bad day, I smell my leather bags. Always picks me right up.





Fimpagebag said:


> I'm the same way, Murphy. In fact, I even have a candle called "Work Boots" that smells like leather.


Ha! We are three bag sniffers. I cannot imagine that you can be put off by a nice leather smell. 
Today I carried my Rural Kind bag. It smells like the horse saddles of the days when I was still riding. So cool!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! We are three bag sniffers. I cannot imagine that you can be put off by a nice leather smell.
> Today I carried my Rural Kind bag. It smells like the horse saddles of the days when I was still riding. So cool!
> View attachment 3813829



Love it, Ludmilla! It's a great bag with great character!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3813710
> View attachment 3813711
> 
> 
> Two more photos...


Amazing job, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! We are three bag sniffers. I cannot imagine that you can be put off by a nice leather smell.
> Today I carried my Rural Kind bag. It smells like the horse saddles of the days when I was still riding. So cool!
> View attachment 3813829


Great find, Ludmilla. And the Nice smell reminds you of your riding days...
A shame "my" donkey  didn't have a leather saddle....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm the same way, Murphy. In fact, I even have a candle called "Work Boots" that smells like leather.



I must get that one! 
Yankee Candle?
My current fav is called "First Down".


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I must get that one!
> Yankee Candle?
> My current fav is called "First Down".



Not Yankee Candle, Gorilla Candle from their "Work Time" Collection.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Amazing job, Fim!



Thank you, Mariapia. I actually enjoy repairing/ customizing bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! We are three bag sniffers. I cannot imagine that you can be put off by a nice leather smell.
> Today I carried my Rural Kind bag. It smells like the horse saddles of the days when I was still riding. So cool!
> View attachment 3813829


Did not know you were horseback rider.
(as we understand, in silly world, horses are considered evil. Killers without scruples or pity.)


Murphy47 said:


> I must get that one!
> Yankee Candle?
> My current fav is called "First Down".


Been enduring a sweet, peony scent through spring/summer.
Eager for spicier autumn choice.


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I actually enjoy repairing/ customizing bags.


Ah, we are kindred tinkering souls.


----------



## remainsilly

"If all the cars in the United States were placed end to end, it would probably be Labor Day Weekend."
--Doug Larson

Oh, yes.
It's baseball game time.


----------



## remainsilly

Nash borse purse, black tuscan tooled leather.
Ready to slip into jacket pocket.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> "If all the cars in the United States were placed end to end, it would probably be Labor Day Weekend."
> --Doug Larson
> 
> Oh, yes.
> It's baseball game time.


Enjoy the game!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it, Ludmilla! It's a great bag with great character!


Thank you, Fim. 



Mariapia said:


> Great find, Ludmilla. And the Nice smell reminds you of your riding days...
> A shame "my" donkey  didn't have a leather saddle....


Haha. I do not know if you had liked your donkey better with a saddle. 


remainsilly said:


> Did not know you were horseback rider.
> (as we understand, in silly world, horses are considered evil. Killers without scruples or pity.)


Yes, I was. I think we already discussed it here in spring when we had the evil horses jokes going on on the island.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Nash borse purse, black tuscan tooled leather.
> Ready to slip into jacket pocket.
> View attachment 3814792


Cool! Is this a baseball shaped ring? Have fun!


----------



## Murphy47

Still too hot for new Speedy. 
So this felt right. Vintage scarf from Vera Neumann.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Still too hot for new Speedy.
> So this felt right. Vintage scarf from Vera Neumann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814994



Great choice, Murphy! Love the Coach. Your Vera Neumann scarf adds just the right touch!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My bag of choice for tomorrow. Patricia Nash Poppy Satchel. Now all I have to decide is what I'll wear with it!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Enjoy the game!!





Ludmilla said:


> Cool! Is this a baseball shaped ring? Have fun!


Thanks.
Yes. Side decorations, on earlier baseball cake, were plastic rings.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseball-cake-jpg.3806575/

Omg!
A baseball god touched my shoulder.
Well, my fave pitcher.
Maybe shirt & ring reeled him in?
Or my raven skull pendant?
Either way, thrilled!
(am above average height--he's TALL)


Lost game, however.
So bought skull & sugar. As consolation.
Death & giggles.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Yes. Side decorations, on earlier baseball cake, were plastic rings.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseball-cake-jpg.3806575/
> 
> Omg!
> A baseball god touched my shoulder.
> Well, my fave pitcher.
> Maybe shirt & ring reeled him in?
> Or my raven skull pendant?
> Either way, thrilled!
> (am above average height--he's TALL)
> View attachment 3815242
> 
> Lost game, however.
> So bought skull & sugar. As consolation.
> Death & giggles.
> View attachment 3815243


Squeal!!! Such a cool pic of you and baseball guy!  Awesome.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Yes. Side decorations, on earlier baseball cake, were plastic rings.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseball-cake-jpg.3806575/
> 
> Omg!
> A baseball god touched my shoulder.
> Well, my fave pitcher.
> Maybe shirt & ring reeled him in?
> Or my raven skull pendant?
> Either way, thrilled!
> (am above average height--he's TALL)
> View attachment 3815242
> 
> Lost game, however.
> So bought skull & sugar. As consolation.
> Death & giggles.
> View attachment 3815243



Wow! To have a pic with your favorite pitcher...priceless.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3815153
> View attachment 3815154
> 
> 
> My bag of choice for tomorrow. Patricia Nash Poppy Satchel. Now all I have to decide is what I'll wear with it!


Perfect bag as usual, Fim. You are a wonderful Patricia Nash ambassador.
I love printed leather bags too.
You can wear it with black, white, green, yellow, orange, beige, blue, navy blue...


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Squeal!!! Such a cool pic of you and baseball guy!  Awesome.





Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! To have a pic with your favorite pitcher...priceless.


Thank you
Omg, yes. Sooooo amazed about this.
When I thanked him, he replied, "It has been my honor." 
In fabulous accent. 
Pure class.


----------



## remainsilly

Freaky sleep position #4--the jowl hang.
And usurping my bathrobe.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Freaky sleep position #4--the jowl hang.
> And usurping my bathrobe.
> View attachment 3815684



Too cute!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect bag as usual, Fim. You are a wonderful Patricia Nash ambassador.
> I love printed leather bags too.
> You can wear it with black, white, green, yellow, orange, beige, blue, navy blue...



Very true, Mariapia.   

I opted for jeans and a simple long sleeved white tee. 

Along with my boots with their sneaky three inch heels!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3815779
> 
> 
> Very true, Mariapia.
> 
> I opted for jeans and a simple long sleeved white tee.
> 
> Along with my boots with their sneaky three inch heels!


Looking very sharp Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3815779
> 
> 
> Very true, Mariapia.
> 
> I opted for jeans and a simple long sleeved white tee.
> 
> Along with my boots with their sneaky three inch heels!


Bravo, Fim!
I love everything about the pic. Who is the talented photographer?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, Fim!
> I love everything about the pic. Who is the talented photographer?



Guilty as charged, Mariapia! 
All my mod shots are selfies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Looking very sharp Fim!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I tend to stick to fairly simple styles and rely on my bags to give my outfits some much needed pizzazz.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Freaky sleep position #4--the jowl hang.
> And usurping my bathrobe.
> View attachment 3815684



Love it! Dogs are masters at the art of utter relaxation.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Guilty as charged, Mariapia!
> All my mod shots are selfies.


Wow! 
Congratulations, Fim!
Why can't I do those?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Congratulations, Fim!
> Why can't I do those?



It's problematic at best, Mariapia. I can't take a good indoor shot to save my life. My iPad simply won't give me a clear pic no matter how I try to adjust the lighting. It can be very frustrating.


----------



## remainsilly

Freaky sleep position #12--
cross-legged crate crash


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
No nylon today... I have decided to take out my Longchamp Cuir...


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Freaky sleep position #12--
> cross-legged crate crash
> View attachment 3816348


My dog sits like that with her front legs crossed , so funny !


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3816527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> No nylon today... I have decided to take out my Longchamp Cuir...


Gorgeous color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3816527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> No nylon today... I have decided to take out my Longchamp Cuir...



So in love with this bag. The color, the leather, it's so you, Mariapia!


----------



## remainsilly

Mulberry for me today.
What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> So in love with this bag. The color, the leather, it's so you, Mariapia!


Thank you, Fim.
It's very lightweight too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Still too hot for new Speedy.
> So this felt right. Vintage scarf from Vera Neumann.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3814994


Lovely bag and scarf!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3815153
> View attachment 3815154
> 
> 
> My bag of choice for tomorrow. Patricia Nash Poppy Satchel. Now all I have to decide is what I'll wear with it!


This is a very special bag, Fim! Love it.


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Yes. Side decorations, on earlier baseball cake, were plastic rings.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseball-cake-jpg.3806575/
> 
> Omg!
> A baseball god touched my shoulder.
> Well, my fave pitcher.
> Maybe shirt & ring reeled him in?
> Or my raven skull pendant?
> Either way, thrilled!
> (am above average height--he's TALL)
> View attachment 3815242
> 
> Lost game, however.
> So bought skull & sugar. As consolation.
> Death & giggles.
> View attachment 3815243


Glad you had fun and sugar. 


remainsilly said:


> Freaky sleep position #4--the jowl hang.
> And usurping my bathrobe.
> View attachment 3815684


Someone knows how to live. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3815779
> 
> 
> Very true, Mariapia.
> 
> I opted for jeans and a simple long sleeved white tee.
> 
> Along with my boots with their sneaky three inch heels!


Elegant and casual at the same time. Excellent!


Fimpagebag said:


> Guilty as charged, Mariapia!
> All my mod shots are selfies.


Woah! And you are a great photographer, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3816527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> No nylon today... I have decided to take out my Longchamp Cuir...


The colour is too beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Power shopping today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3816835
> 
> Power shopping today.


Simply beautiful, Ludmilla.
I can see you are preparing for your vacation.
Pretty exciting, isn't it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Simply beautiful, Ludmilla.
> I can see you are preparing for your vacation.
> Pretty exciting, isn't it?


Yes! But, nothing on this pic is for my vacation.  
Bought my train tickets today. Leaving on Monday. Yay! Probably I an taking Miss Bree on that pic with me. She is becoming a good compagnon for adventures. (Hehehe. And I will take a Cuir with me - as it is foldable. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3816835
> 
> Power shopping today.



You go, girl!


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of my survivor six. My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote. 

Autumn days, autumn shades...


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3816931
> View attachment 3816932
> 
> One of my survivor six. My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote.
> 
> Autumn days, autumn shades...


I am sooooo stealing this one.
Bag ninjas, go!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3816931
> View attachment 3816932
> 
> One of my survivor six. My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote.
> 
> Autumn days, autumn shades...


Autumn days, autumn shades but all seasons great smile!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You go, girl!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3816931
> View attachment 3816932
> 
> One of my survivor six. My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote.
> 
> Autumn days, autumn shades...


Stylish as always, Fim! 


Mariapia said:


> Autumn days, autumn shades but all seasons great smile!


So true!


----------



## Ludmilla

Visiting a friend for brunch. Old Picard is coming with me. Brr. It's quite chilly!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3817391
> 
> Visiting a friend for brunch. Old Picard is coming with me. Brr. It's quite chilly!



Your "old" Picard still looks fabulous, Ludmilla. 
The patina of a quality leather bag only gets better with age.


----------



## Ludmilla

Have to show it off a bit more as I think it is seriously pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your "old" Picard still looks fabulous, Ludmilla.
> The patina of a quality leather bag only gets better with age.


Thank you, Fim.
It is one of those bag that makes you sad about nowadays quality.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> It is one of those bag that makes you sad about nowadays quality.



I have to agree, Ludmilla. I can't help but compare my older bags with many of the newer offerings. It's undoubtedly a conceit on my part, but I require my bags to have (for want of a better term) soul. 

It's a quality I find sorely lacking in many of the newer offerings.Even some of what many would consider higher end bags have that "mass produced" unfeeling quality.


----------



## Mariapia

I totally agree, Fim and Ludmilla, a great design doesn't necessarily mean great quality leather.
If I compare my Zanellato Postina to my Alexander Mc Queen satchel, honestly the AMQ which costs twice as much isn't as good quality as the Zanellato.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Have to show it off a bit more as I think it is seriously pretty.
> View attachment 3817392


Probably my fave bag design. Great nostalgia, when leather so fab.
Like how you paired with pinks.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> It is one of those bag that makes you sad about nowadays quality.


Feel same about my older mulberry bags.
Especially bays double zip tote.


----------



## remainsilly

Souless, mass-produced-feeling, higher end bag with me today:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-2278#post-31658325"]Your Hermes in action![/URL]


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have to agree, Ludmilla. I can't help but compare my older bags with many of the newer offerings. It's undoubtedly a conceit on my part, but I require my bags to have (for want of a better term) soul.
> 
> It's a quality I find sorely lacking in many of the newer offerings.Even some of what many would consider higher end bags have that "mass produced" unfeeling quality.


I agree about bags lacking soul these days. 
There are three of my Picard bags that I should give away as I do not use them often. Could not bring myself to do this, because leather, stiching, piping, hardware is not the same anymore. 


Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim and Ludmilla, a great design doesn't necessarily mean great quality leather.
> If I compare my Zanellato Postina to my Alexander Mc Queen satchel, honestly the AMQ which costs twice as much isn't as good quality as the Zanellato.


Postinas have great leather! 


remainsilly said:


> Probably my fave bag design. Great nostalgia, when leather so fab.
> Like how you paired with pinks.
> 
> Feel same about my older mulberry bags.
> Especially bays double zip tote.


Thank you. 
Hehehe. Love the design, too. 
Your DZ is so lovely. I still wish that style would work for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3816835
> 
> Power shopping today.


Go you!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3816931
> View attachment 3816932
> 
> One of my survivor six. My Patricia Nash Desert Bloom Tote.
> 
> Autumn days, autumn shades...


Such gorgeous shades of fall!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Have to show it off a bit more as I think it is seriously pretty.
> View attachment 3817392


Oh my goodness that bag is divine!


----------



## Tomsmom

I've just said good bye to my last kiddo starting school today.  Miss 11 started 6th grade, miss16 is a junior in high school.  Miss 19 started college classes 2 weeks ago. I start work on Monday.  

Still in my black Tory Burch Harper, debating a bag change for Monday...


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Souless, mass-produced-feeling, higher end bag with me today:
> Your Hermes in action!



Impossible for you to own any bag without a soul, Remainsilly. Your indomitable spirit and delightfully bent sense of humor imbues everything you own, whether it's a bag, a scarf, a skull, or a paper cup.

Rock on!


----------



## mleleigh

Tomsmom said:


> I've just said good bye to my last kiddo starting school today.  Miss 11 started 6th grade, miss16 is a junior in high school.  Miss 19 started college classes 2 weeks ago. I start work on Monday.
> 
> Still in my black Tory Burch Harper, debating a bag change for Monday...



Wow - sounds busy! I have a 3 month old and school feels a million years away, lol


----------



## Tomsmom

mleleigh said:


> Wow - sounds busy! I have a 3 month old and school feels a million years away, lol


I remember how you feel .  It's not as busy as it seems they're all older now.


----------



## Tomsmom

I spent the rest of my morning at the vet with this girl, nothing serious just annual vaccines.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3817912
> 
> 
> I spent the rest of my morning at the vet with this girl, nothing serious just annual vaccines.



Awwww...what a sweetie! I hope you both got a treat after the vet visit.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Impossible for you to own any bag without a soul, Remainsilly. Your indomitable spirit and delightfully bent sense of humor imbues everything you own, whether it's a bag, a scarf, a skull, or a paper cup.
> 
> Rock on!




Bolide led me to buy cream-filled doughnut.
Absolutely *must* contain a merciful soul.
Bags encouraging sugar/caffeine intake are keepers.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3817912
> 
> 
> I spent the rest of my morning at the vet with this girl, nothing serious just annual vaccines.


Puppy face!!!!!!!
She is young? So beautiful.

Mine demonstrates freaky sleep position #12--the carpet gator ventillator.
When jowls flop open.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Bolide led me to buy cream-filled doughnut.
> Absolutely *must* contain a merciful soul.
> Bags encouraging sugar/caffeine intake are keepers.
> 
> Puppy face!!!!!!!
> She is young? So beautiful.
> 
> Mine demonstrates freaky sleep position #12--the carpet gator ventillator.
> When jowls flop open.
> View attachment 3818040


Yes she's about a year and half


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that bag is divine!


Thank you so much. 


Tomsmom said:


> I've just said good bye to my last kiddo starting school today.  Miss 11 started 6th grade, miss16 is a junior in high school.  Miss 19 started college classes 2 weeks ago. I start work on Monday.
> 
> Still in my black Tory Burch Harper, debating a bag change for Monday...


Seems like you have time to relax a bit now before you start on Monday. 
Are you nervous?


mleleigh said:


> Wow - sounds busy! I have a 3 month old and school feels a million years away, lol


Hehehe. I guess school days come faster than you imagine right now. The oldest daughter of a friend starts school next week and she was still a baby like - yesterday. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3817912
> 
> 
> I spent the rest of my morning at the vet with this girl, nothing serious just annual vaccines.


Awww. Cute! 


remainsilly said:


> Bolide led me to buy cream-filled doughnut.
> Absolutely *must* contain a merciful soul.
> Bags encouraging sugar/caffeine intake are keepers.
> 
> Puppy face!!!!!!!
> She is young? So beautiful.
> 
> Mine demonstrates freaky sleep position #12--the carpet gator ventillator.
> When jowls flop open.
> View attachment 3818040


How many freaky sleeping positions does he exercise? Is this dog yoga?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much.
> 
> Seems like you have time to relax a bit now before you start on Monday.
> Are you nervous?
> 
> Hehehe. I guess school days come faster than you imagine right now. The oldest daughter of a friend starts school next week and she was still a baby like - yesterday.
> 
> Awww. Cute!
> 
> How many freaky sleeping positions does he exercise? Is this dog yoga?



Yes I am nervous.  Even though I've waited all summer to start~ go figure.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> How many freaky sleeping positions does he exercise? Is this dog yoga?


His freakiness is without limit.
Which never is boring.
Though often requires patience & bemused head shaking.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I am nervous.  Even though I've waited all summer to start~ go figure.


Being nervous is normal, Tomsmom. There will be such a big change in your life: new daily schedule, new colleagues, new students, new boss. But after meeting them all on Monday morning, you will be fully reassured and enjoy being part of the team.
Have a lovely weekend and relax.
Everything is going to be fine!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I am nervous.  Even though I've waited all summer to start~ go figure.


I am with Mariapia. Being nervous is normal. Everything will be fine.  All islanders will be thinking of you on Monday. So, nothing bad will happen. 


remainsilly said:


> His freakiness is without limit.
> Which never is boring.
> Though often requires patience & bemused head shaking.



He makes life less boring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Argh. I hate packing. 
And I hate the "what handbag for vacation" decision even more. 
I have packed my blue Cuir (yay on foldable bags) into my backpack. Now I need to decide which bag should I bring along on the train with my personal stuff. Here are the bags I consider:
The naked "Speedy". 
One of my Selenes.
The m sized Cuir.
The tooled pink Picard bag.
The Bilberry LP and the Fossil tote are out, because I want a crossbody strap. At the moment I am leaning towards Selene vs. "Speedy". 
I guess I will pack and unpack all of them at least ten times.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Argh. I hate packing.
> And I hate the "what handbag for vacation" decision even more.
> I have packed my blue Cuir (yay on foldable bags) into my backpack. Now I need to decide which bag should I bring along on the train with my personal stuff. Here are the bags I consider:
> The naked "Speedy".
> One of my Selenes.
> The m sized Cuir.
> The tooled pink Picard bag.
> The Bilberry LP and the Fossil tote are out, because I want a crossbody strap. At the moment I am leaning towards Selene vs. "Speedy".
> I guess I will pack and unpack all of them at least ten times.


You will figure it out.

We are considering cake for breakfast.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> You will figure it out.
> 
> We are considering cake for breakfast.
> View attachment 3819672



Cake...my favorite food group!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Argh. I hate packing.
> And I hate the "what handbag for vacation" decision even more.
> I have packed my blue Cuir (yay on foldable bags) into my backpack. Now I need to decide which bag should I bring along on the train with my personal stuff. Here are the bags I consider:
> The naked "Speedy".
> One of my Selenes.
> The m sized Cuir.
> The tooled pink Picard bag.
> The Bilberry LP and the Fossil tote are out, because I want a crossbody strap. At the moment I am leaning towards Selene vs. "Speedy".
> I guess I will pack and unpack all of them at least ten times.



Which is the more carefree bag, Ludmilla? The Selene or your naked Speedy?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thrift Store fashion today. Boots, bag, jeans, and top all from our local Community Action Thrift Store. Sum of all parts, $17.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Which is the more carefree bag, Ludmilla? The Selene or your naked Speedy?


Both are carefree. Selene is a bit heavier, but offers more room (for scarf, cardigan, water bottle,...). So I *think* it is going to be obe of the Selenes, probably Miss Plum (exterior zipper compartments). Hmmm. MaBe I take the m size Cuir instead of the s size Cuir.... . Gah! 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3819714
> View attachment 3819715
> 
> 
> Thrift Store fashion today. Boots, bag, jeans, and top all from our local Community Action Thrift Store. Sum of all parts, $17.


Wow, Fim. You look great! And absolutely nothing can beat the price of your outfit.
The bag is so cool and elegant. Is this real suede?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> You will figure it out.
> 
> We are considering cake for breakfast.
> View attachment 3819672


Oooh. Cake!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3819714
> View attachment 3819715
> 
> 
> Thrift Store fashion today. Boots, bag, jeans, and top all from our local Community Action Thrift Store. Sum of all parts, $17.



The bag is green suede, and in surprisingly good shape considering its age. The boots are new, as are the jeans and the green top. All had their original tags and had never been worn. The proceeds of all sales this weekend are being donated to our local food bank.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Both are carefree. Selene is a bit heavier, but offers more room (for scarf, cardigan, water bottle,...). So I *think* it is going to be obe of the Selenes, probably Miss Plum (exterior zipper compartments). Hmmm. MaBe I take the m size Cuir instead of the s size Cuir.... . Gah!
> 
> Wow, Fim. You look great! And absolutely nothing can beat the price of your outfit.
> The bag is so cool and elegant. Is this real suede?



Yes, it's real suede, Ludmilla. It has some wear, but it's hardly noticeable after some much needed TLC.  

Like your choice of Miss Plum. Such a beautiful bag and great travel companion.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The bag is green suede, and in surprisingly good shape considering its age. The boots are new, as are the jeans and the green top. All had their original tags and had never been worn. The proceeds of all sales this weekend are being donated to our local food bank.


Oh my, you are one lucky thrifter! Went to a flea market yesterday (the biggest in our area) and found nothing.

What brand is that bag? How old is it? Real suede? Ooooooh!! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, it's real suede, Ludmilla. It has some wear, but it's hardly noticeable after some much needed TLC.
> 
> Like your choice of Miss Plum. Such a beautiful bag and great travel companion.


Ha! We will see if I stick with that decision.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am with Mariapia. Being nervous is normal. Everything will be fine.  All islanders will be thinking of you on Monday. So, nothing bad will happen.
> 
> 
> He makes life less boring.






Mariapia said:


> Being nervous is normal, Tomsmom. There will be such a big change in your life: new daily schedule, new colleagues, new students, new boss. But after meeting them all on Monday morning, you will be fully reassured and enjoy being part of the team.
> Have a lovely weekend and relax.
> Everything is going to be fine!



You ladies are so great thank you for the kind words or encouragement!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3819714
> View attachment 3819715
> 
> 
> Thrift Store fashion today. Boots, bag, jeans, and top all from our local Community Action Thrift Store. Sum of all parts, $17.


Gorgeous bag Fim and you look so nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my, you are one lucky thrifter! Went to a flea market yesterday (the biggest in our area) and found nothing.
> 
> What brand is that bag? How old is it? Real suede? Ooooooh!!



The brand is Wilson Leather. A retailer that has long since left our area. While they were in business here, I bought my leather coat, blazer, and leather skirt from them. They're almost twenty years old now and still look great. So when I saw a suede purse by them.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous bag Fim and you look so nice!


Thank you, Tomsmom. You're too kind.
As for your trepidation about your new job, some anxiety is perfectly normal. But have no fear. Your kind and caring nature will carry the day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. You're too kind.
> As for your trepidation about your new job, some anxiety is perfectly normal. But have no fear. Your kind and caring nature will carry the day.


You ladies l are all so sweet!  Thank you so much !


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The brand is Wilson Leather. A retailer that has long since left our area. While they were in business here, I bought my leather coat, blazer, and leather skirt from them. They're almost twenty years old now and still look great. So when I saw a suede purse by them.....


I think you have told us about that brand a while ago. It is sad that they out of production. (Time to sing the song of declining quality again.)  But, I am very happy that some gems appear now and then in the thrift stores and that you manage to catch them! 


Tomsmom said:


> You ladies l are all so sweet!  Thank you so much !


You will rock the place on Monday!
Have you decided about your bag thar you want to bring along with you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok, ladies. Before going to bed yesterday I have changed my mind. Now I think I just bring the m size Cuir as my only bag.  Hmm. I fear this is not the last word on that issue...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, ladies. Before going to bed yesterday I have changed my mind. Now I think I just bring the m size Cuir as my only bag.  Hmm. I fear this is not the last word on that issue...



You're probably right about only bringing one bag, Ludmilla. Less is more when you're traveling.
 (it's also a great excuse to possibly pick up another bag while you're on vacation)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, ladies. Before going to bed yesterday I have changed my mind. Now I think I just bring the m size Cuir as my only bag.  Hmm. I fear this is not the last word on that issue...


Tell me about it, Ludmilla...
Choosing one or two bags is always frustrating. But, on the other hand, travelling light is nice... Especially if, like me, you hate packing and unpacking.
Your Cuir should go with you, I think. It's versatile, lightweight, roomy and foldable.
You could add a nylon weatherproof  Le Pliage if you think you will get tired of carrying the same bag. 
Or your lovely Chloé for evenings out.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're probably right about only bringing one bag, Ludmilla. Less is more when you're traveling.
> (it's also a great excuse to possibly pick up another bag while you're on vacation)


Absolutely, Fim...Another bag as a souvenir...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3819714
> View attachment 3819715
> 
> 
> Thrift Store fashion today. Boots, bag, jeans, and top all from our local Community Action Thrift Store. Sum of all parts, $17.


Great finds, Fim! 
Who said that we have to spend hundreds to be elegant and classy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You're probably right about only bringing one bag, Ludmilla. Less is more when you're traveling.
> (it's also a great excuse to possibly pick up another bag while you're on vacation)


Ha! I haven't thought about that, Fim! Great idea! 
(Thank God we are NOT going to Italy... It is always a constant fight to go there and not buy beautiful bags. )


Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Ludmilla...
> Choosing one or two bags is always frustrating. But, on the other hand, travelling light is nice... Especially if, like me, you hate packing and unpacking.
> Your Cuir should go with you, I think. It's versatile, lightweight, roomy and foldable.
> You could add a nylon weatherproof  Le Pliage if you think you will get tired of carrying the same bag.
> Or your lovely Chloé for evenings out.


My stuff is still in my Cuir. But, this did not stop me from pondering the other options.  Hmmm. You are correct about a bad weather bag... Hmmmm. Maybe my small Pliage is making its way into my luggage after all. Gah!


----------



## Ludmilla

Taking a much needed break from packing with Earl Grey and famous homemade cheese cake.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great finds, Fim!
> Who said that we have to spend hundreds to be elegant and classy?


So true!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3820417
> 
> Taking a much needed break from packing with Earl Grey and famous homemade cheese cake.



Yum! As stressful as packing for a vacation can be, it's infinitely better than the stress you've had at work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Yum! As stressful as packing for a vacation can be, it's infinitely better than the stress you've had at work.


This is sooooo true. I am already done now. I do have some troubles to stuff the cosmetics into the luggage, but, I guess I will solve that problem at last. Hehehe. And I am debating if I should take one or two books. I am no fan of e-books, so packing/choosing books is tricky.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I haven't thought about that, Fim! Great idea!
> (Thank God we are NOT going to Italy... It is always a constant fight to go there and not buy beautiful bags. )
> 
> My stuff is still in my Cuir. But, this did not stop me from pondering the other options.  Hmmm. You are correct about a bad weather bag... Hmmmm. Maybe my small Pliage is making its way into my luggage after all. Gah!


Italy is to be avoided at all costs.... but, believe me Ludmilla, temptations are everywhere....
I agree, your small Le Pliage has to be in your luggage.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Italy is to be avoided at all costs.... but, believe me Ludmilla, temptations are everywhere....
> I agree, your small Le Pliage has to be in your luggage.


Hehehe. You know me too well...


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay!! I am done with packing. 
I *think* I have everything. 


Yes, I am taking two books...


... and other miscellaneous stuff.
Hmmmm. I guess I have packed too much. 


Ok.... I will through some bits out...


(Not those two, of course!)


Better, but still too much! 
Hmmmm.....


I think this could work...


Ready to go!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!! I am done with packing.
> I *think* I have everything.
> View attachment 3820493
> 
> Yes, I am taking two books...
> View attachment 3820496
> 
> ... and other miscellaneous stuff.
> Hmmmm. I guess I have packed too much.
> View attachment 3820497
> 
> Ok.... I will through some bits out...
> View attachment 3820498
> 
> (Not those two, of course!)
> View attachment 3820499
> 
> Better, but still too much!
> Hmmmm.....
> View attachment 3820501
> 
> I think this could work...
> View attachment 3820503
> 
> Ready to go!!
> View attachment 3820505



Have a great time, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ok, ladies. Before going to bed yesterday I have changed my mind. Now I think I just bring the m size Cuir as my only bag.  Hmm. I fear this is not the last word on that issue...


I'm with who said also bring along a Le pliage.  Definitely the cuir.  I hope you have a wonderful time and that cheesecake looks so so good !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I think you have told us about that brand a while ago. It is sad that they out of production. (Time to sing the song of declining quality again.)  But, I am very happy that some gems appear now and then in the thrift stores and that you manage to catch them!
> 
> You will rock the place on Monday!
> Have you decided about your bag thar you want to bring along with you?



No I haven't decided on a bag yet. I do have the new backpack I bought at Neimans last call...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I'm with who said also bring along a Le pliage.  Definitely the cuir.  I hope you have a wonderful time and that cheesecake looks so so good !


Still deciding on this one... 


Tomsmom said:


> No I haven't decided on a bag yet. I do have the new backpack I bought at Neimans last call...



A backpack is good. Do you have to bring along a lot of stuff to your working place?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!! I am done with packing.
> I *think* I have everything.
> View attachment 3820493
> 
> Yes, I am taking two books...
> View attachment 3820496
> 
> ... and other miscellaneous stuff.
> Hmmmm. I guess I have packed too much.
> View attachment 3820497
> 
> Ok.... I will through some bits out...
> View attachment 3820498
> 
> (Not those two, of course!)
> View attachment 3820499
> 
> Better, but still too much!
> Hmmmm.....
> View attachment 3820501
> 
> I think this could work...
> View attachment 3820503
> 
> Ready to go!!
> View attachment 3820505



Have a lovely vacation, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Still deciding on this one...
> 
> 
> A backpack is good. Do you have to bring along a lot of stuff to your working place?


Tomorrow and the whole first month will be training so I'm not sure what to bring. I'll find out more tomorrow. I'm not a fan of hurry up and wait, lol !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Have a lovely vacation, Ludmilla!


Thank you! I am leaving tomorrow morning, so I have a whole evening to be excited an nervous. Caught some "travelling fever" I guess. 


Tomsmom said:


> Tomorrow and the whole first month will be training so I'm not sure what to bring. I'll find out more tomorrow. I'm not a fan of hurry up and wait, lol !


Ugh. I'm not a fan of this, either.
Thinking of you tomorrow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Have a great time, Ludmilla!


Thank you, Fim. Not going anywhere fancy or distant, but the excitement is for real!


----------



## Fimpagebag

For Remainsilly, it's baseball. For me it's the NFL. Watching the game, after one particularly boneheaded play...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3820639
> 
> 
> For Remainsilly, it's baseball. For me it's the NFL. Watching the game, after one particularly boneheaded play...



I always feel I could do so much better than the coaches. Especially with how much they are paid


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I always feel I could do so much better than the coaches. Especially with how much they are paid


Hi Murphy!
Was thinking about you. Hope everything is well. Do you enjoy the empty house or is it difficult to adjust?
Any projects going on?
How is the cat?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I always feel I could do so much better than the coaches. Especially with how much they are paid


I couldn't tell a good coach from a bad one, Murphy...
Baseball is a mystery to me...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I couldn't tell a good coach from a bad one, Murphy...
> Baseball is a mystery to me...


lol all sports are a mystery to me also except basketball


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> lol all sports are a mystery to me also except basketball



Between them, my girls played ALL the sports except lacrosse so I feel free to put in my opinions. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi Murphy!
> Was thinking about you. Hope everything is well. Do you enjoy the empty house or is it difficult to adjust?
> Any projects going on?
> How is the cat?



Moneypenny was lonely so we got her a pet. 
So now we have two. 
Mayday is really cute and the two of them are adjusting. 
Plus there is a neighborhood cat, Sandy, who likes my house best. She stays outside tho. 
Had to buy a new vacuum to keep up with floating cat hair.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Moneypenny was lonely so we got her a pet.
> So now we have two.
> Mayday is really cute and the two of them are adjusting.
> Plus there is a neighborhood cat, Sandy, who likes my house best. She stays outside tho.
> Had to buy a new vacuum to keep up with floating cat hair.


Wow. You have a cat pack now. 
We need pics of them. 
Glad Miss Moneypenny is doing fine. Hehehe. Mayday is a perfect cat name.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am "enjoying" quite a travel today. Believe it or not. A branch crashed on one of my trains. Nothing bad happened, but we are having a nice delay now.


Having a cup of coffee in the middle of nowhere at the moment.


----------



## Mariapia

It's the same in France, Ludmilla.
Every time one of my friends travels to the North of the country, something happens on the railway...
It has become a joke between us.
How long will you have to wait?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's the same in France, Ludmilla.
> Every time one of my friends travels to the North of the country, something happens on the railway...
> It has become a joke between us.
> How long will you have to wait?


Well it turns travelling into an adventure... 
The wait was not too bad, could have been worse. I landed!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Well it turns travelling into an adventure...
> The wait was not too bad, could have been worse. I landed!


Perfect, Ludmilla!
Now enjoy your first evening!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Wow. You have a cat pack now.
> We need pics of them.
> Glad Miss Moneypenny is doing fine. Hehehe. Mayday is a perfect cat name.



She and 2 other cats were thrown (while in a cat carrier) from a moving car on the highway. 

When they come out from under the furniture I will try to snap pics.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> She and 2 other cats were thrown (while in a cat carrier) from a moving car on the highway.....



   Too mad for words, Murphy!  

How fortunate these cats have a guardian angel like you!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Too mad for words, Murphy!
> 
> How fortunate these cats have a guardian angel like you!



I help where and when I can. 
The local shelters were having specials and waiving fees to make room for the refugee fur babies from Harvey and Irma. 
It's been awhile since Maggie passed on and I felt everyone was ready. 
One has already been accidentally shut in handbag closet. She didn't seem to mind until it was time to eat. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I help where and when I can.
> The local shelters were having specials and waiving fees to make room for the refugee fur babies from Harvey and Irma.
> It's been awhile since Maggie passed on and I felt everyone was ready.
> One has already been accidentally shut in handbag closet. She didn't seem to mind until it was time to eat. Lol.


How lucky those fur babies are! They have found a loving home and will brighten up your days...
If I owned  a garden, I would change it into a small zoo..


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I help where and when I can.
> The local shelters were having specials and waiving fees to make room for the refugee fur babies from Harvey and Irma.
> It's been awhile since Maggie passed on and I felt everyone was ready.
> One has already been accidentally shut in handbag closet. She didn't seem to mind until it was time to eat. Lol.


Woah! Poor cats. I hate such things.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I help where and when I can.
> The local shelters were having specials and waiving fees to make room for the refugee fur babies from Harvey and Irma.
> It's been awhile since Maggie passed on and I felt everyone was ready.
> One has already been accidentally shut in handbag closet. She didn't seem to mind until it was time to eat. Lol.


Aww!  Those poor cats!  You must post a pic if you can get them staying still lol


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Aww!  Those poor cats!  You must post a pic if you can get them staying still lol


Hi Tomsmom!
Tell us about your first day at school.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi Tomsmom!
> Tell us about your first day at school.


lol you're so sweet Mariapia!  Nothing much to report except my days are full of information getting and lectures so far. Tomorrow I get to work with an experienced school nurse so that should be really interesting.  I'll keep you updated and thank you for asking


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> lol you're so sweet Mariapia!  Nothing much to report except my days are full of information getting and lectures so far. Tomorrow I get to work with an experienced school nurse so that should be really interesting.  I'll keep you updated and thank you for asking



Keep us updated, Tomsmom!
Tell us about your class when you have time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> lol you're so sweet Mariapia!  Nothing much to report except my days are full of information getting and lectures so far. Tomorrow I get to work with an experienced school nurse so that should be really interesting.  I'll keep you updated and thank you for asking


Wanted to ask you as well!  Glad to hear that everything went well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Cuir at the "stone balance garden".


Greetings from the lake!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3823449
> 
> Cuir at the "stone balance garden".
> View attachment 3823455
> 
> Greetings from the lake!


Absolutely beautiful, Ludmilla!
Thanks for the terrific pictures!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3823449
> 
> Cuir at the "stone balance garden".
> View attachment 3823455
> 
> Greetings from the lake!



Love the stone balance garden, Ludmilla! Enjoy your well deserved vacation!


----------



## Fimpagebag

View attachment 3823537


There's the indispensable "little black dress" or (if you're like me) there's the "big black bag." My latest acquisition (after some much needed conditioning) a preloved Dooney Black Croc Embossed Tote.   

For $54, I simply could not resist!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3823449
> 
> Cuir at the "stone balance garden".
> View attachment 3823455
> 
> Greetings from the lake!


Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3823537
> 
> 
> There's the indispensable "little black dress" or (if you're like me) there's the "big black bag." My latest acquisition (after some much needed conditioning) a preloved Dooney Black Croc Embossed Tote.
> 
> For $54, I simply could not resist!


What a great bag at an amazing price!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> What a great bag at an amazing price!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I love good quality bags, and I'm willing to pay a fair price for them. But I definitely get a rush when I can find a great deal!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. I love good quality bags, and I'm willing to pay a fair price for them. But I definitely get a rush when I can find a great deal!


I hear you Fim, I love the rush from a great deal especially when thrifting. You should post on the Secondhand bargains thread.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, all. It's been a hectic week at work and at home. As if that wasn't bad enough, my youngest sister (she of the pink MK fame) is meeting me for lunch today. She says she's bought a bag for me that *she knows* I'll love.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3823537
> 
> 
> There's the indispensable "little black dress" or (if you're like me) there's the "big black bag." My latest acquisition (after some much needed conditioning) a preloved Dooney Black Croc Embossed Tote.
> 
> For $54, I simply could not resist!


Great find, Fim! 
I wouldn't have resisted either!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, all. It's been a hectic week at work and at home. As if that wasn't bad enough, my youngest sister (she of the pink MK fame) is meeting me for lunch today. She says she's bought a bag for me that *she knows* I'll love.


Wow! We are all waiting for an after lunch reveal!
Think positive, Fim... 
Your younger sister might surprise you...
Toes and fingers crossed...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, all. It's been a hectic week at work and at home. As if that wasn't bad enough, my youngest sister (she of the pink MK fame) is meeting me for lunch today. She says she's bought a bag for me that *she knows* I'll love.



Oh no. 
She must really love you and feel bad that you had to sell part of you collection. 
There's probably no way to stop her?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! We are all waiting for an after lunch reveal!
> Think positive, Fim...
> Your younger sister might surprise you...
> Toes and fingers crossed...



One can only hope, Mariapia. But my youngest sister's style and mine couldn't be more different. Whatever bag she has chosen for me will undoubtedly reflect her style more than mine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3823537
> 
> 
> There's the indispensable "little black dress" or (if you're like me) there's the "big black bag." My latest acquisition (after some much needed conditioning) a preloved Dooney Black Croc Embossed Tote.
> 
> For $54, I simply could not resist!


Love your new Dooney! 
Oh no. Your sister did it again?!  Can you somehow direct her to the brands you love?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Oh no.
> She must really love you and feel bad that you had to sell part of you collection.
> There's probably no way to stop her?



 Unfortunately no, Murphy. My youngest sister has never been one to leave well enough alone. She has had augmentation surgery, liposuction, Botox, you name it. She is coiffed, taut, and her make up is always perfect.  

Then there's me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love your new Dooney!
> Oh no. Your sister did it again?!  Can you somehow direct her to the brands you love?



I don't think so, Ludmilla. My youngest sister finds my taste in handbags lacking in sophistication and  boring at best. "Too many brown bags" she is apt to say.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't think so, Ludmilla. My youngest sister finds my taste in handbags lacking in sophistication and  boring at best. "Too many brown bags" she is apt to say.


Hmmm. Tell her that Ludmilla says that there are never too many brown bags. 
It think I know your problem. It is a real pity when people do not consider the taste of the people who receive their gifts.
Nevertheless, I keep my fingers crossed, that you really like the new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't think so, Ludmilla. My youngest sister finds my taste in handbags lacking in sophistication and  boring at best. "Too many brown bags" she is apt to say.


Oh dear! Now I am worried...
Let's prepare for the worst and hope for the best, Fim..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Now I am worried...
> Let's prepare for the worst and hope for the best, Fim..



I don't think any of us could prepare for this bag, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3824465
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us could prepare for this bag, Mariapia!


Oh Fim she really doesn't get you at all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3824465
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us could prepare for this bag, Mariapia!



Hands down, one of the most garish, ghastly, bags I've ever seen. 

Fortunately, my youngest sister mistook my aghast expression for awe!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Fim she really doesn't get you at all.



No, she truly doesn't, Tomsmom. Happily, she's leaving on an extended vacation out west to visit our two sisters in Arizona,and then on to California to visit her daughter. I'm sure by the time she returns the bag will have suffered an "unforeseen" accident.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> No, she truly doesn't, Tomsmom. Happily, she's leaving on an extended vacation out west to visit our two sisters in Arizona,and then on to California to visit her daughter. I'm sure by the time she returns the bag will have suffered an "unforeseen" accident.



It's a cute bag..... but for a young woman out clubbing. I had one very much like it. When I was 24. 
It IS purple which I love. 
Doesn't seem to be a mature tasteful woman's style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It's a cute bag..... but for a young woman out clubbing. I had one very much like it. When I was 24.
> It IS purple which I love.
> Doesn't seem to be a mature tasteful woman's style.



It isn't, Murphy. To be brutally frank, the pic I posted is the only time this bag is going to see the light of day.


----------



## remainsilly

Been busy.
Received unusual gift. Will post later.

Vacation, rescuing kitties, new job & purple bag--lots happening on island!

 Hmmm.
Fim, this new bag must become an islander challenge.
Create 7 different "looks."
To wear with it, over 1 week.
Island Purple-a-thon, go!

Look #1: Freaky Floral Friday


Our model feels unafraid to take fashion risks.
Because her sense of self is both strong & true.
Whether crafting lavender sachets, or balancing a corgi on her shoulder--she stuns onlookers with her delicate charm.
And the red crash helmet.

Look #2 suggestions, anyone?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It isn't, Murphy. To be brutally frank, the pic I posted is the only time this bag is going to see the light of day.


Well, well, Fim... I don't know what to say.
Fortunately, you have a wonderful bag collection
Put that purple one in the back of your closet, wait a little and try to sell it on eBay. 
A young lady might fall in love with it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Been busy.
> Received unusual gift. Will post later.
> 
> Vacation, rescuing kitties, new job & purple bag--lots happening on island!
> 
> Hmmm.
> Fim, this new bag must become an islander challenge.
> Create 7 different "looks."
> To wear with it, over 1 week.
> Island Purple-a-thon, go!
> 
> Look #1: Freaky Floral Friday
> View attachment 3824885
> 
> Our model feels unafraid to take fashion risks.
> Because her sense of self is both strong & true.
> Whether crafting lavender sachets, or balancing a corgi on her shoulder--she stuns onlookers with her delicate charm.
> And the red crash helmet.
> 
> Look #2 suggestions, anyone?



You're right, Remainsilly. If ever a bag was a challenge.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Well, well, Fim... I don't know what to say.
> Fortunately, you have a wonderful bag collection
> Put that purple one in the back of your closet, wait a little and try to sell it on eBay.
> A young lady might fall in love with it.



I'm not going to wait, Mariapia. That bag is being donated to our local Community Action Thrift Store *today.*
I love my youngest sister, but I refuse (now and in the future) to be held hostage by her generosity.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm not going to wait, Mariapia. That bag is being donated to our local Community Action Thrift Store *today.*
> I love my youngest sister, but I refuse (now and in the future) to be held hostage by her generosity.


Perfect decision, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect decision, Fim!



Thank you, Mariapia. I will have a conversation with my youngest sister when she returns from her trip out West. If that makes me a "crabby" older sister....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3825003
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. I will have a conversation with my youngest sister when she returns from her trip out West. If that makes me a "crabby" older sister....



Make sure she knows about Patricia Nash before Christmas....Just in case she wants to play Santa Claus and offer you another bag...


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm not going to wait, Mariapia. That bag is being donated to our local Community Action Thrift Store *today.*
> I love my youngest sister, _but I refuse (now and in the future) to be held hostage by her generosity._


Good to be rid of unsuitable items.
Unsure why so much anger?
But I do not have a sister.
And do not see gifts with expectations or little I.O.U. tags attached.
They just are. 
Some...well...they fail to make us feel special. And threaten to become burdens.
Happens. Best they go.

Sorry it hurt you. Maybe she meant well?
Remember your dh's plaid bag gift?
Family is complicated.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Good to be rid of unsuitable items.
> Unsure why so much anger?
> But I do not have a sister.
> And do not see gifts with expectations or little I.O.U. tags attached.
> They just are.
> Some...well...they fail to make us feel special. And threaten to become burdens.
> Happens. Best they go.
> 
> Sorry it hurt you. Maybe she meant well?
> Remember your dh's plaid bag gift?
> Family is complicated.



It's not anger, Remainsilly. It's exasperation.  Though my "baby" sister may mean well, she is incapable of believing that either her children or her siblings shouldn't be remade in her image.
It gets wearisome after a while.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Make sure she knows about Patricia Nash before Christmas....Just in case she wants to play Santa Claus and offer you another bag...



I would rather she wouldn't, Mariapia. We'll have a talk and hopefully I can make her understand that I would prefer to choose my own bags in the future.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> It's not anger, Remainsilly. It's exasperation.  Though my "baby" sister may mean well, she is incapable of believing that either her children or her siblings shouldn't be remade in her image.
> It gets wearisome after a while.


Ah. Yes.
The "gift for who I WANT you to be, not who you are" issue.
That is painful.  My mother did it.
Unfortunately, I received mauve items & silver napkin rings until she died.
My solution was 1) smile & nod 2) donate.
Love is a carnival ride, sometimes Hang in.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3824465
> 
> 
> I don't think any of us could prepare for this bag, Mariapia!


 What. Is. This?


Murphy47 said:


> It's a cute bag..... but for a young woman out clubbing. I had one very much like it. When I was 24.
> It IS purple which I love.
> Doesn't seem to be a mature tasteful woman's style.



Hehehe. I like purple, too. This bag however not so much. 


remainsilly said:


> Been busy.
> Received unusual gift. Will post later.
> 
> Vacation, rescuing kitties, new job & purple bag--lots happening on island!
> 
> Hmmm.
> Fim, this new bag must become an islander challenge.
> Create 7 different "looks."
> To wear with it, over 1 week.
> Island Purple-a-thon, go!
> 
> Look #1: Freaky Floral Friday
> View attachment 3824885
> 
> Our model feels unafraid to take fashion risks.
> Because her sense of self is both strong & true.
> Whether crafting lavender sachets, or balancing a corgi on her shoulder--she stuns onlookers with her delicate charm.
> And the red crash helmet.
> 
> Look #2 suggestions, anyone?






Fimpagebag said:


> I love my youngest sister, but I refuse (now and in the future) to be held hostage by her generosity.


I do feel the same now and then with my older sister. You need to "free" yourself from that. Or there is going to be an endless number of strange bags thrown onto you. 


Mariapia said:


> Make sure she knows about Patricia Nash before Christmas....Just in case she wants to play Santa Claus and offer you another bag...


Totally agree with this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I would rather she wouldn't, Mariapia. We'll have a talk and hopefully I can make her understand that I would prefer to choose my own bags in the future.


Hehehe. Yes. Maybe do not tell her about Patricia Nash. 
I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that this talk goes well. Maybe you could tell her that you have enough bags by now and do not want more of them, so all of them are getting used? Or you can tell her that you need to choose your bags by yourself because of your wonky shoulder? (I know all of this is not the truth, but a little emergengy lie might prevent a "different taste discussion". Are there other things she could gift to you?
I know your exasperation too well...


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Ah. Yes.
> The "gift for who I WANT you to be, not who you are" issue.
> That is painful.  My mother did it.
> Unfortunately, I received mauve items & silver napkin rings until she died.
> My solution was 1) smile & nod 2) donate.
> Love is a carnival ride, sometimes Hang in.



And what a ride this bag is, Remainsilly! 

A no name faux snakeskin sequin cloth bag. I quite honestly can't imagine what possessed my youngest sister to even consider this bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes. Maybe do not tell her about Patricia Nash.
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that this talk goes well. Maybe you could tell her that you have enough bags by now and do not want more of them, so all of them are getting used? Or you can tell her that you need to choose your bags by yourself because of your wonky shoulder? (I know all of this is not the truth, but a little emergengy lie might prevent a "different taste discussion". Are there other things she could gift to you?
> I know your exasperation too well...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> And what a ride this bag is, Remainsilly!
> 
> A no name faux snakeskin sequin cloth bag. I quite honestly can't imagine what possessed my youngest sister to even consider this bag.



She believes you are both young fashionistas who carry flashy bags that can withstand Happy Hour mishaps. 
I have a former friend who dresses in the EXACT same clothes as her young daughter. 
Looks ridiculous on a 53 year old. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



A mature woman's purple bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> She believes you are both young fashionistas who carry flashy bags that can withstand Happy Hour mishaps.
> I have a former friend who dresses in the EXACT same clothes as her young daughter.
> Looks ridiculous on a 53 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825709
> 
> A mature woman's purple bag.



Really like your Kate Spade, Murphy! The purple is drool worthy...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> She believes you are both young fashionistas who carry flashy bags that can withstand Happy Hour mishaps.
> I have a former friend who dresses in the EXACT same clothes as her young daughter.
> Looks ridiculous on a 53 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825709
> 
> A mature woman's purple bag.


Your purple bag is a winner!
Even Nigel agrees.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Really like your Kate Spade, Murphy! The purple is drool worthy...



Thanks! 
Watching protest on TV. 
Safe in my home.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Your purple bag is a winner!
> Even Nigel agrees.
> View attachment 3825731



I LIKE Nigel. 
He should come to our next bash at the Mackeral.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> She believes you are both young fashionistas who carry flashy bags that can withstand Happy Hour mishaps.
> I have a former friend who dresses in the EXACT same clothes as her young daughter.
> Looks ridiculous on a 53 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825709
> 
> A mature woman's purple bag.


I love purple bags, Murphy and yours is perfect!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love purple bags, Murphy and yours is perfect!



Thanks! 
How are things on your side of the pond? 
Is it Fall yet? Still hot here. I love shorts and sandals so I am happy.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> How are things on your side of the pond?
> Is it Fall yet? Still hot here. I love shorts and sandals so I am happy.


It is not as hot as it used to be but I am still wearing my tees and Fit Flop sandals too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> She believes you are both young fashionistas who carry flashy bags that can withstand Happy Hour mishaps.
> I have a former friend who dresses in the EXACT same clothes as her young daughter.
> Looks ridiculous on a 53 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825709
> 
> A mature woman's purple bag.


Love that purple!!  It's still hot where I am as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> She believes you are both young fashionistas who carry flashy bags that can withstand Happy Hour mishaps.
> I have a former friend who dresses in the EXACT same clothes as her young daughter.
> Looks ridiculous on a 53 year old.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3825709
> 
> A mature woman's purple bag.


Love this purple bag!
Fall is here in my neck of the woods. We already had the first storm ("Sebastian").


----------



## Fimpagebag

Another one of my "rehab" projects. A preowned Dooney Lilliana Tote that'd had its share of problems. It's original shoulder strap was in pieces so I salvaged what I could and was able to cobble up a shorter shoulder strap.

To be honest, it was the color of the bag more than the embossing that caught my eye. It's called "Oyster" and is one of those subtle colors that looks different in different light.


----------



## remainsilly

As close to purple bag as I own = oxblood.
So, not really purple at all.
Today:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-769#post-31683255"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> As close to purple bag as I own = oxblood.
> So, not really purple at all.
> Today:
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!



Love the oxblood, remainsilly. 

Also a big fan of your pic. You have a true talent with color and composition.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3826165
> View attachment 3826168
> View attachment 3826169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my "rehab" projects. A preowned Dooney Lilliana Tote that'd had its share of problems. It's original shoulder strap was in pieces so I salvaged what I could and was able to cobble up a shorter shoulder strap.
> 
> To be honest, it was the color of the bag more than the embossing that caught my eye. It's called "Oyster" and is one of those subtle colors that looks different in different light.


Good job, Fim!
The meeting of a talented lady and a lovely tote in a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love this purple bag!
> Fall is here in my neck of the woods. We already had the first storm ("Sebastian").


Sebastian?
I hope that you were able to stay dry, Ludmilla and that your bag is okay!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love that purple!!  It's still hot where I am as well.



How's the new job? Settling in?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Love this purple bag!
> Fall is here in my neck of the woods. We already had the first storm ("Sebastian").



Bummer. Did u stay dry?


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3826165
> View attachment 3826168
> View attachment 3826169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my "rehab" projects. A preowned Dooney Lilliana Tote that'd had its share of problems. It's original shoulder strap was in pieces so I salvaged what I could and was able to cobble up a shorter shoulder strap.
> 
> To be honest, it was the color of the bag more than the embossing that caught my eye. It's called "Oyster" and is one of those subtle colors that looks different in different light.



Looks awesome! Nice job.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> How's the new job? Settling in?


Thank you for asking .  I'm in training for the next 5 weeks before I go to my assigned school.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Love the oxblood, remainsilly.
> 
> Also a big fan of your pic. You have a true talent with color and composition.


Thank you.
Credit must go to freaky dog, supermodel.

I enjoy seeing your deck/landscape with bags. So peaceful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3826165
> View attachment 3826168
> View attachment 3826169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another one of my "rehab" projects. A preowned Dooney Lilliana Tote that'd had its share of problems. It's original shoulder strap was in pieces so I salvaged what I could and was able to cobble up a shorter shoulder strap.
> 
> To be honest, it was the color of the bag more than the embossing that caught my eye. It's called "Oyster" and is one of those subtle colors that looks different in different light.


I adore all of your rehab projects. This is a very elegant tote.


Mariapia said:


> Sebastian?
> I hope that you were able to stay dry, Ludmilla and that your bag is okay!


Hm. We got pretty wet, but bag survived. 


Murphy47 said:


> Bummer. Did u stay dry?


No. 
But, we enjoyed some sun, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I adore all of your rehab projects. This is a very elegant tote.
> 
> Hm. We got pretty wet, but bag survived.
> 
> No.
> But, we enjoyed some sun, too.
> View attachment 3826812



Beautiful combo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful combo!


Thank you!
Hope all islanders had a nice Sunday!




The weather forecast predicted rain. Hähähä. It was sooo wrong.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hope all islanders had a nice Sunday!
> View attachment 3827204
> 
> View attachment 3827208
> 
> The weather forecast predicted rain. Hähähä. It was sooo wrong.
> View attachment 3827212



Gorgeous photos Ludmilla!  I hope you're able to enjoy and have some rest and relaxation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes, thank you! 


Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous photos Ludmilla!  I hope you're able to enjoy and have some rest and relaxation.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hope all islanders had a nice Sunday!
> View attachment 3827204
> 
> View attachment 3827208
> 
> The weather forecast predicted rain. Hähähä. It was sooo wrong.
> View attachment 3827212


Great pictures as usual, Ludmilla !
I am glad to know the weather has changed .
Enjoy those well deserved sunny days.


----------



## magdalinka

Hi all!! [emoji112]Been checking in with this thread every now and then. Such fun thread. 
Hey Tomsmom!! [emoji4]

I, too enjoy rehabbing or repurposing beautiful leather goodies. I have never bought any of my treasures from the boutique and am proud of it. 
I am currently working on a patent Chanel bag I rescued from eBay for $40. 
Will post before and afters when it's done.


----------



## magdalinka

That Dooney came out beautiful! Such versatile color


----------



## Fimpagebag

magdalinka said:


> That Dooney came out beautiful! Such versatile color


 Thank you, Magdalinka. Looking forward to your rehab project!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hope all islanders had a nice Sunday!
> View attachment 3827204
> 
> View attachment 3827208
> 
> The weather forecast predicted rain. Hähähä. It was sooo wrong.
> View attachment 3827212




So glad you're having a good time, Ludmilla. Enjoy!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Hi all!! [emoji112]Been checking in with this thread every now and then. Such fun thread.
> Hey Tomsmom!! [emoji4]
> 
> I, too enjoy rehabbing or repurposing beautiful leather goodies. I have never bought any of my treasures from the boutique and am proud of it.
> I am currently working on a patent Chanel bag I rescued from eBay for $40.
> Will post before and afters when it's done.




Hi Magda!!  Can't wait to see the Chanel!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great pictures as usual, Ludmilla !
> I am glad to know the weather has changed .
> Enjoy those well deserved sunny days.


Thank you, Mariapia. 
I try to do my best. 


magdalinka said:


> Hi all!! [emoji112]Been checking in with this thread every now and then. Such fun thread.
> Hey Tomsmom!! [emoji4]
> 
> I, too enjoy rehabbing or repurposing beautiful leather goodies. I have never bought any of my treasures from the boutique and am proud of it.
> I am currently working on a patent Chanel bag I rescued from eBay for $40.
> Will post before and afters when it's done.


Hello Magdalinka! It is nice to see new faces on the island. 
I am very curious about your rehab project.


Fimpagebag said:


> So glad you're having a good time, Ludmilla. Enjoy!


Thank you, Fim. I hope work is not too busy at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

As I am wearing only my two Cuirs at the moment (it does get a bit boring) I am super curious what bags you ate wearing these days.


----------



## Tomsmom

I'm back in my MCM tote since I have to carry a ton of papers and a binder for training


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3828596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in my MCM tote since I have to carry a ton of papers and a binder for training



I love this bag,Tomsmom. MCM has always been a brand I admire, though my budget precludes me from actually owning one. But I can still admire (drool) from a distance!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I love this bag,Tomsmom. MCM has always been a brand I admire, though my budget precludes me from actually owning one. But I can still admire (drool) from a distance!


Oh thank you Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As I am wearing only my two Cuirs at the moment (it does get a bit boring) I am super curious what bags you ate wearing these days.


Your two Cuir are so lovely, Ludmilla !
But I understand your frustration. I only take one bag when going on a trip and I find it boring too after a few days..
Today, I am taking out my Alexander Mc Queen satchel.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3828930
> 
> Your two Cuir are so lovely, Ludmilla !
> But I understand your frustration. I only take one bag when going on a trip and I find it boring too after a few days..
> Today, I am taking out my Alexander Mc Queen satchel.



Another great bag in your collection, Mariapia! Love the color and structure of your Alexander McQueen. 
I'm also the same when it comes to changing out my bags. I like variety and find it much easier to dress simply and rely on my bags to give any outfit I wear the added panache.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Another great bag in your collection, Mariapia! Love the color and structure of your Alexander McQueen.
> I'm also the same when it comes to changing out my bags. I like variety and find it much easier to dress simply and rely on my bags to give any outfit I wear the added panache.


Same here, Fim!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3828930
> 
> Your two Cuir are so lovely, Ludmilla !
> But I understand your frustration. I only take one bag when going on a trip and I find it boring too after a few days..
> Today, I am taking out my Alexander Mc Queen satchel.


Love, love that red!  It's so vibrant, I also really like the shape of the bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love, love that red!  It's so vibrant, I also really like the shape of the bag.


Thank you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!



Yup. Perfect red! 
After 2weeks of deep cleaning I am almost done with the house. 
As today's is Tuesday and the last day of summer, this is my OOTD 


Have a great day everyone [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

I always feel better when I finish cleaning.
I have just had a look at the calendar and it says that the last day of summer is Thursday 21st...
How come it's today in the US?  
Have a good day, Murphy! You are looking great!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I always feel better when I finish cleaning.
> I have just had a look at the calendar and it says that the last day of summer is Thursday 21st...
> How come it's today in the US?
> Have a good day, Murphy! You are looking great!



Thanks, Mariapia! 
The difference in dates for summer has to do with meteorological versus astronomical dates. 
I say just party the whole time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3828930
> 
> Your two Cuir are so lovely, Ludmilla !
> But I understand your frustration. I only take one bag when going on a trip and I find it boring too after a few days..
> Today, I am taking out my Alexander Mc Queen satchel.


Hehehe. I fear I am used to my (not so small) bag collection. 
Your satchel is beautiful!


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3828596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in my MCM tote since I have to carry a ton of papers and a binder for training


Pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Perfect red!
> After 2weeks of deep cleaning I am almost done with the house.
> As today's is Tuesday and the last day of summer, this is my OOTD
> View attachment 3829083
> 
> Have a great day everyone [emoji41]


Love your outfit!
And yes: party on!


----------



## Fimpagebag

The last day of summer.  While I am thinking about wearing my Antonio Melani tomorrow, I suspect apple pie is on my DH's mind!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Perfect red!
> After 2weeks of deep cleaning I am almost done with the house.
> As today's is Tuesday and the last day of summer, this is my OOTD
> View attachment 3829083
> 
> Have a great day everyone [emoji41]



Looking sharp, Murphy! Have a great day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Talk about "sweetening" the deal!

DH picked these flowers for a bouquet. He must *really *want that apple pie!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3829323
> View attachment 3829324
> 
> 
> The last day of summer.  While I am thinking about wearing my Antonio Melani tomorrow, I suspect apple pie is on my DH's mind!


I don't see how you can refuse!


----------



## remainsilly

Flowers are pretty, Fim. Sweet dh.

Nice bags being worn, islanders.

Busy in silly world. Boring adult stuff & paperwork & shuffling. With some choice facial expressions tossed in.

As Mariapia, I find red bags energizing.
And lucky.
Today's choice:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-2287#post-31692006"]Your Hermes in action![/URL]

Lake looks beautiful, Ludmilla. Love stone garden photo.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3829323
> View attachment 3829324
> 
> 
> The last day of summer.  While I am thinking about wearing my Antonio Melani tomorrow, I suspect apple pie is on my DH's mind!


Lovely bag, Fim!
And I can totally relate to your DH. Seeing those pretty red apples I want some apple pie, too. 
He got you the most beautiful autumn flowers!


remainsilly said:


> Flowers are pretty, Fim. Sweet dh.
> 
> Nice bags being worn, islanders.
> 
> Busy in silly world. Boring adult stuff & paperwork & shuffling. With some choice facial expressions tossed in.
> 
> As Mariapia, I find red bags energizing.
> And lucky.
> Today's choice:
> Your Hermes in action!
> 
> Lake looks beautiful, Ludmilla. Love stone garden photo.


Doing adult stuff is frustrating and boring. Hope you get it done, soon.
Another stone garden pic for you:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3829348
> 
> 
> Talk about "sweetening" the deal!
> 
> DH picked these flowers for a bouquet. He must *really *want that apple pie!


Great pics, Fim! Flowers and apple pie from your husband! You are a spoilt lady!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag, Fim!
> And I can totally relate to your DH. Seeing those pretty red apples I want some apple pie, too.
> He got you the most beautiful autumn flowers!
> 
> Doing adult stuff is frustrating and boring. Hope you get it done, soon.
> Another stone garden pic for you:
> View attachment 3829734


Beautiful picture, Ludmilla!
I daren't post photos any more after seeing yours, Fim's and Remainsilly's...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful picture, Ludmilla!
> I daren't post photos any more after seeing yours, Fim's and Remainsilly's...



But I really like your photos, Mariapia!  

Your bags are too gorgeous not to post.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> But I really like your photos, Mariapia!
> 
> Your bags are too gorgeous not to post.


I am a very bad photographer , Fim ... Selfies are a mystery to me, for example.
Maybe I have to get another phone....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Doing adult stuff is frustrating and boring. Hope you get it done, soon.
> Another stone garden pic for you:


Thanks
Should be over tomorrow.

What fascinates me is how stones do not seem to be mortared.
They balance perfectly. To stay in place without help.
Must be deep meaning in that. Or builder was lazy.


Mariapia said:


> I am a very bad photographer , Fim ... Selfies are a mystery to me, for example.
> Maybe I have to get another phone....


I hope for more photos with custom leather flower strap!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag, Fim!
> And I can totally relate to your DH. Seeing those pretty red apples I want some apple pie, too.
> He got you the most beautiful autumn flowers!
> 
> Doing adult stuff is frustrating and boring. Hope you get it done, soon.
> Another stone garden pic for you:
> View attachment 3829734



Wow!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly, I thought of you when I saw these at Macys. 
In know you prefer Converse but I thought these Keds were cute.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3830357
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> remainsilly, I thought of you when I saw these at Macys.
> In know you prefer Converse but I thought these Keds were cute.


Perfect!
May try to find.

Was suggested that baseball related gift is waiting for me. 
And once their post-season team inventory ends, will be called to collect.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Perfect!
> May try to find.
> 
> Was suggested that baseball related gift is waiting for me.
> And once their post-season team inventory ends, will be called to collect.



Could be cool. Unless it is an “athletic supporter”. 
That would be bad.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful picture, Ludmilla!
> I daren't post photos any more after seeing yours, Fim's and Remainsilly's...


Nooo, Marispia! Your pics are wonderful. We always love to see them. 
Hehehe. I don't do selfies, either. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Should be over tomorrow.
> 
> What fascinates me is how stones do not seem to be mortared.
> They balance perfectly. To stay in place without help.
> Must be deep meaning in that. Or builder was lazy.
> 
> I hope for more photos with custom leather flower strap!


The stones are balanced without help like glue or other stuff.
It probably has some deeper meaning.

Glad, that adult stuff is over, soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nooo, Marispia! Your pics are wonderful. We always love to see them.
> Hehehe. I don't do selfies, either.
> 
> The stones are balanced without help like glue or other stuff.
> It probably has some deeper meaning.
> 
> Glad, that adult stuff is over, soon.


When I saw your two lovely Cuir, Ludmilla, I couldn't help taking out mine today....


----------



## Ludmilla

Slow day on the island...
... it is my last day at the lake.


----------



## Ludmilla

You know that I love your Cuir.  And your pic is wonderful. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3831097
> 
> When I saw your two lovely Cuir, Ludmilla, I couldn't help taking out mine today....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Slow day on the island...
> ... it is my last day at the lake.
> 
> View attachment 3831100


Wow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3831097
> 
> When I saw your two lovely Cuir, Ludmilla, I couldn't help taking out mine today....


 
Mariapia, the more I see your gorgeous Cuir, the more I drool.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Slow day on the island...
> ... it is my last day at the lake.
> 
> View attachment 3831100



I live not far from one of the Great Lakes, and I well understand the lure of waves and a distant horizon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3831097
> 
> When I saw your two lovely Cuir, Ludmilla, I couldn't help taking out mine today....


Such a lovely color, I think I say that every time I see that bag


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Slow day on the island...
> ... it is my last day at the lake.
> 
> View attachment 3831100


Gorgeous pic Ludmilla!  Enjoy your last day.


----------



## magdalinka

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3828930
> 
> Your two Cuir are so lovely, Ludmilla !
> But I understand your frustration. I only take one bag when going on a trip and I find it boring too after a few days..
> Today, I am taking out my Alexander Mc Queen satchel.



This bag is gorgeous!! I have been eying a few bags of that color lately because a long with brown this is just a perfect fall color. 

My apologies, I don't always get to catch up with everything on this thread but I really enjoy it when I can [emoji4]


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> I try to do my best.
> 
> Hello Magdalinka! It is nice to see new faces on the island.
> I am very curious about your rehab project.
> 
> Thank you, Fim. I hope work is not too busy at the moment.



Thank you. I have been enjoying your beautiful poetic lake pictures. Sorry you have to leave. 
Perhaps we can photoshop your gorgeous Cuir into some lake pictures, I have seen some genius photoshop work on here [emoji6]


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3828596
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in my MCM tote since I have to carry a ton of papers and a binder for training



Your MCM is lovely Tomsmom, I bet you look very trendy carrying it


----------



## magdalinka

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3829323
> View attachment 3829324
> 
> 
> The last day of summer.  While I am thinking about wearing my Antonio Melani tomorrow, I suspect apple pie is on my DH's mind!



What a cute little bag! And suddenly I really want to go buy some apples. We recently moved to a property where we have enough land for a few trees. Really looking forward to growing some of my own.


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> What a cute little bag! And suddenly I really want to go buy some apples. We recently moved to a property where we have enough land for a few trees. Really looking forward to growing some of my own.



They take many years to mature enough to bear fruit. 
The blossoms will attract bees which is great but also birds in large flicks that will poop on everything.
I adore my trees but they are lots of work.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Could be cool. Unless it is an “athletic supporter”.
> That would be bad.


Rumor is the item is from "baseball god."
OMG!
Filthy sock or stinky towel--I'd worship it.


magdalinka said:


> What a cute little bag! And suddenly I really want to go buy some apples. We recently moved to a property where we have enough land for a few trees. Really looking forward to growing some of my own.


In grad school, girl in my department had parents with apple orchard.
She glowed with pink health & contentment.
Apples are magical.


----------



## remainsilly

Nothing like time spent by water.
And with lovely bags.
This army of lc cuirs is incredible!

Finished being "adult."
Watching Ken Burns' new series, on Vietnam war.
Mind-blowing. 
And bit too close to home, in parts.
He makes good documentaries.
And has one about history of baseball.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Nothing like time spent by water.
> And with lovely bags.
> This army of lc cuirs is incredible!
> 
> Finished being "adult."
> Watching Ken Burns' new series, on Vietnam war.
> Mind-blowing.
> And bit too close to home, in parts.
> He makes good documentaries.
> And has one about history of baseball.


The LC Cuir is one of my best purchases, Remainsilly! 
Fortunately I got it on sale because it's not that cheap.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The LC Cuir is one of my best purchases, Remainsilly!
> Fortunately I got it on sale because it's not that cheap.


Recently looked at etoille version.
https://n.nordstrommedia.com/ImageG...&trimcolor=FFF&w=380&h=583&dpr=1.5&quality=65
Could not find $695usd worth in it.
US prices are insane for this brand, imo.
Agreed. Sale is way to go
Your blue/lavender color is very pretty!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Rumor is the item is from "baseball god."
> OMG!
> Filthy sock or stinky towel--I'd worship it.
> 
> In grad school, girl in my department had parents with apple orchard.
> She glowed with pink health & contentment.
> Apples are magical.



Sounds awesome! Can’t wait to see what your gift is! 

Sorry to sound like a”mom”. 
Live on a farm for a few years as a girl. Grandparents had fruit trees. 
While picturesque, it was WORK. 
Plus The aforementioned poop. 
So many yuppies these days want to live on the land and buy chickens and such. 
Rewarding, yes. 
But smelly.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds awesome! Can’t wait to see what your gift is!
> 
> Sorry to sound like a”mom”.
> Live on a farm for a few years as a girl. Grandparents had fruit trees.
> While picturesque, it was WORK.
> Plus The aforementioned poop.
> So many yuppies these days want to live on the land and buy chickens and such.
> Rewarding, yes.
> But smelly.


1 set of my grandparents owned farm. And few racehorses, for a time.
Other set owned store in city.
I lived out of country, never saw them.
But my parents carried those histories & influenced me.

There must be respect for the land.
And for nature.
I think you are correct--many jump into farming wide-eyed, full of plans.
To learn that nature has odors & violence.
Is not Disney movie.
Those who adjust to its cycles & lifestyle find another sort of peace.
And cannot imagine "easy" living holding such rewards.

People like me--we plant a fig tree & stare at it for 2 years.
Then scream, "Where the f*** is my fruit?! It's time!"
Nothing.
So we plant more doomed lavender & watch movies.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Recently looked at etoille version.
> https://n.nordstrommedia.com/ImageG...&trimcolor=FFF&w=380&h=583&dpr=1.5&quality=65
> Could not find $695usd worth in it.
> US prices are insane for this brand, imo.
> Agreed. Sale is way to go
> Your blue/lavender color is very pretty!


I just had a look at the French site. It costs €530.
Expensive, yes.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds awesome! Can’t wait to see what your gift is!
> 
> Sorry to sound like a”mom”.
> Live on a farm for a few years as a girl. Grandparents had fruit trees.
> While picturesque, it was WORK.
> Plus The aforementioned poop.
> So many yuppies these days want to live on the land and buy chickens and such.
> Rewarding, yes.
> But smelly.


We have a very popular TV programme called "love on the farm"
Women write to farmers and spend 5 days with them.
Some arrive with big suitcases filled with sexy clothes and stilettos.
I am not joking.
Of course, they are supposed to help... 
Most of the time, they just can't get used to the smells and the hard work.
The programme has been going on for 12 years, they can't say they didn't know what to expect.
And yet the letters to the farmers keep coming.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I live not far from one of the Great Lakes, and I well understand the lure of waves and a distant horizon.


Yes! 
Are you able to visit them often?
(My big lake is nothing compared to the Great Lakes of yours!)


magdalinka said:


> Thank you. I have been enjoying your beautiful poetic lake pictures. Sorry you have to leave.
> Perhaps we can photoshop your gorgeous Cuir into some lake pictures, I have seen some genius photoshop work on here [emoji6]


Hehehe, this might work. But, I am not sure, if it is this satisfying (for me). 
Pop in as often as you can!


remainsilly said:


> Nothing like time spent by water.
> And with lovely bags.
> This army of lc cuirs is incredible!
> 
> Finished being "adult."
> Watching Ken Burns' new series, on Vietnam war.
> Mind-blowing.
> And bit too close to home, in parts.
> He makes good documentaries.
> And has one about history of baseball.


Yay on finishing being adult! 
Sounds like you watched a good documentary. 
I am very curious about the baseball gift, too.


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds awesome! Can’t wait to see what your gift is!
> 
> Sorry to sound like a”mom”.
> Live on a farm for a few years as a girl. Grandparents had fruit trees.
> While picturesque, it was WORK.
> Plus The aforementioned poop.
> So many yuppies these days want to live on the land and buy chickens and such.
> Rewarding, yes.
> But smelly.


We have fruit trees, too. Harvesting time was no fun. The trees do not carry a lot of fruits anymore as they are getting old, now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We have a very popular TV programme called "love on the farm"
> Women write to farmers and spend 5 days with them.
> Some arrive with big suitcases filled with sexy clothes and stilettos.
> I am not joking.
> Of course, they are supposed to help...
> Most of the time, they just can't get used to the smells and the hard work.
> The programme has been going on for 12 years, they can't say they didn't know what to expect.
> And yet the letters to the farmers keep coming.


We have a similar programme - with the same stuff you mention. This programme is the worst. All people shown there seem so - stupid. Including most of the farmers unfortunately.


----------



## remainsilly

Autumn equinox & campomaggi


http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...w-about-the-autumn-equinox-and-a-funny-tweet/


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We have a similar programme - with the same stuff you mention. This programme is the worst. All people shown there seem so - stupid. Including most of the farmers unfortunately.


I thought we were the only ones! Now I know that you have the same reality show...
It has a lot of success here. 
Very depressing....


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, tomorrow is my birthday.... but I got my birthday gift tonight...
I will take a picture in broad daylight... it's already 9 pm here....


----------



## remainsilly

Happy birthday, Mariapia!

Being warped, I enjoy this.

_Aqua Teen Hunger Force_


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, tomorrow is my birthday.... but I got my birthday gift tonight...
> I will take a picture in broad daylight... it's already 9 pm here....



Bon Anniversaire! 
Did I spell that correctly? Been a LONG time since high school French. 
How lovely it’s on a Saturday!!!!
Is your present something.... red?


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy happy birthday Mariapia!!!  I can't wait to see


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Autumn equinox & campomaggi
> View attachment 3832096
> 
> http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle...w-about-the-autumn-equinox-and-a-funny-tweet/


Interesting facts about the autumn equinox.
Autumn is probably my favorite season - when the weather is like this:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, tomorrow is my birthday.... but I got my birthday gift tonight...
> I will take a picture in broad daylight... it's already 9 pm here....


A very happy birthday, Mariapia!


I am very curious about your special gift. 
Now I am on my way to talk to our landlord - we definitely need a party.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Happy birthday, Mariapia!
> 
> Being warped, I enjoy this.
> 
> _Aqua Teen Hunger Force_






Murphy47 said:


> Bon Anniversaire!
> Did I spell that correctly? Been a LONG time since high school French.
> How lovely it’s on a Saturday!!!!
> Is your present something.... red?





Tomsmom said:


> Happy happy birthday Mariapia!!!  I can't wait to see





Ludmilla said:


> A very happy birthday, Mariapia!
> View attachment 3832674
> 
> I am very curious about your special gift.
> Now I am on my way to talk to our landlord - we definitely need a party.
> View attachment 3832677


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you so much for your best wishes! 
I am waiting for the sun to come out... At the moment I am afraid it might rain this morning..The pic will have to wait...
My birthday gift is a beauty, it was the last one in the boutique according to the SA.
No it's not red....The colour is "galet"....
It's a tote that can be turned into a bucket bag...
Any guesses, ladies?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your best wishes!
> I am waiting for the sun to come out... At the moment I am afraid it might rain this morning..The pic will have to wait...
> My birthday gift is a beauty, it was the last one in the boutique according to the SA.
> No it's not red....The colour is "galet"....
> It's a tote that can be turned into a bucket bag...
> Any guesses, ladies?


Hello birthday girl!
Oh no, I hope the sun us coming out soon on your big day.
Did a quick search, but I am lost and have no idea what bag you got.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, tomorrow is my birthday.... but I got my birthday gift tonight...
> I will take a picture in broad daylight... it's already 9 pm here....



Happy Birthday, Mariapia! I can hardly wait to see your present!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!
> Are you able to visit them often?
> (My big lake is nothing compared to the Great Lakes of yours.....



I live not quite a mile from the shore of Lake Ontario. So ours is a Lakeside community. The land is very flat, so I can catch glimpses of the lake between the trees. When the winds howl, I can hear the waves pounding the shore. The road I take to work is along the Lake, so not a day passes that I don't look out over the water.


----------



## magdalinka

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your best wishes!
> I am waiting for the sun to come out... At the moment I am afraid it might rain this morning..The pic will have to wait...
> My birthday gift is a beauty, it was the last one in the boutique according to the SA.
> No it's not red....The colour is "galet"....
> It's a tote that can be turned into a bucket bag...
> Any guesses, ladies?



Happy birthday!!! [emoji323][emoji324][emoji512][emoji320][emoji322] 
I remember seeing this color referenced in LV. Very excited to see what you got.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I live not quite a mile from the shore of Lake Ontario. So ours is a Lakeside community. The land is very flat, so I can catch glimpses of the lake between the trees. When the winds howl, I can hear the waves pounding the shore. The road I take to work is along the Lake, so not a day passes that I don't look out over the water.


What a lovely place to live. You are very lucky, Fim. I am not living close to water, so I bet I am romanticising it a bit.


----------



## Ludmilla

While we are waiting for Mariapia's reveal I have to post this pic:


So happy that I am able to wear a bag that is not a Cuir.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> While we are waiting for Mariapia's reveal I have to post this pic:
> View attachment 3832811
> 
> So happy that I am able to wear a bag that is not a Cuir.


Yayyyy for a bag change!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> While we are waiting for Mariapia's reveal I have to post this pic:
> View attachment 3832811
> 
> So happy that I am able to wear a bag that is not a Cuir.



I understand completely, Ludmilla! As much as I love my bags, I constantly change them out depending ,on the day. Hooray for variety!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a lovely place to live. You are very lucky, Fim. I am not living close to water, so I bet I am romanticising it a bit.



Maybe not, Ludmilla. In the opening pages of _Moby Dick,_ Ismael is possibly of the same mind as yourself.

More prosaically, one of my nieces has a house high on the bank overlooking the lake. She sold a much bigger house inland to buy what amounts to a cottage. But with the lure of the Lake, she couldn't be happier.


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, tomorrow is my birthday.... but I got my birthday gift tonight...
> I will take a picture in broad daylight... it's already 9 pm here....



Happy Birthday dear Mariapia!! Hope to see your reveal soon!


----------



## Murphy47

msd_bags said:


> Happy Birthday dear Mariapia!! Hope to see your reveal soon!



[emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji253][emoji898][emoji512]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello birthday girl!
> Oh no, I hope the sun us coming out soon on your big day.
> Did a quick search, but I am lost and have no idea what bag you got.


The pic is in my IPad at the moment....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> [emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji253][emoji898][emoji512]





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Birthday, Mariapia! I can hardly wait to see your present!





magdalinka said:


> Happy birthday!!! [emoji323][emoji324][emoji512][emoji320][emoji322]
> I remember seeing this color referenced in LV. Very excited to see what you got.





msd_bags said:


> Happy Birthday dear Mariapia!! Hope to see your reveal soon!





Murphy47 said:


> [emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji253][emoji898][emoji512]



Magdalinka....you are absolutely right....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Birthday, Mariapia! I can hardly wait to see your present!


Thank you, Fim.
I know I am keeping everyone waiting but I am having fun....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Interesting facts about the autumn equinox.
> Autumn is probably my favorite season - when the weather is like this:
> View attachment 3832673


England has been only place I lived where autumn resembled that photo. 
Everywhere else tropical or brown/bare in 2 weeks.


Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your best wishes!
> I am waiting for the sun to come out... At the moment I am afraid it might rain this morning..The pic will have to wait...
> My birthday gift is a beauty, it was the last one in the boutique according to the SA.
> No it's not red....The colour is "galet"....
> It's a tote that can be turned into a bucket bag...
> Any guesses, ladies?


galet = pebble?
I guess soft lockit pm.
Do you have birthday cake?


Ludmilla said:


> While we are waiting for Mariapia's reveal I have to post this pic:
> View attachment 3832811
> 
> So happy that I am able to wear a bag that is not a Cuir.


Nice sweater!

Campomaggi & I did health screening.
Then found cheese danish.
And practiced speaking some Japanese, then Spanish.
Too much before full cup of coffee.


Fimpagebag said:


> Maybe not, Ludmilla. In the opening pages of _Moby Dick,_ Ismael is possibly of the same mind as yourself.
> 
> More prosaically, one of my nieces has a house high on the bank overlooking the lake. She sold a much bigger house inland to buy what amounts to a cottage. But with the lure of the Lake, she couldn't be happier.


Ah, Melville.
He gave us the name, Starbuck.
Is my limit to being thrilled over his work, unfortunately.

Cottage by water =


----------



## Mariapia

Finally.... Here it is....
LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.... Here it is....
> LV Girolata in Mahina leather.



OMG.....beyond lovely, Mariapia!   

The color, the style....Fabulous!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.... Here it is....
> LV Girolata in Mahina leather.



OMG I AM IN LOVE. 
An excellent present!!
Bag ninjas on standby.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.... Here it is....
> LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


Absolutely beautiful!  Happy birthday again!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> OMG I AM IN LOVE.
> An excellent present!!
> Bag ninjas on standby.



Bag ninjas ready and all too willing!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.... Here it is....
> LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


Congratulaions!

Uh oh...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy for a bag change!





Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Ludmilla! As much as I love my bags, I constantly change them out depending ,on the day. Hooray for variety!


I have to admit that I was never an "only 1 bag girl". Even during my teenage/college days I had several (non leather) bags to choose from.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Maybe not, Ludmilla. In the opening pages of _Moby Dick,_ Ismael is possibly of the same mind as yourself.
> 
> More prosaically, one of my nieces has a house high on the bank overlooking the lake. She sold a much bigger house inland to buy what amounts to a cottage. But with the lure of the Lake, she couldn't be happier.


A cottage at this spot must be a dreamy place to live!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.... Here it is....
> LV Girolata in Mahina leather.


Oooooooooooooooooooh!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Congratulaions!
> 
> Uh oh...
> View attachment 3833276



Thanks for the sweater love.
Hope health screening went well. 
(Had to google Starbuck - as I know Moby Dick only by title. Is the name of the famous coffee brand inspired by this?)


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the sweater love.
> Hope health screening went well.
> (Had to google Starbuck - as I know Moby Dick only by title. Is the name of the famous coffee brand inspired by this?)


Healthy.  And feisty.

Oh yes. Starbucks named for Melville character:
_The company took the *name* of the chief mate in the book Moby-Dick: Starbuck, after considering "Cargo House" and "Pequod". Bowker recalls that Terry Heckler, with whom Bowker owned an advertising agency, thought words beginning with "st" were powerful. The founders brainstormed a list of words beginning with "st"._
*Starbucks - Wikipedia*

Their original siren logo from 16th century Nordic woodcut.
To capture sea image.
https://northernstar-online.com/images/blog/march-2013-starbucks-original-logo.jpg
Guess eventually covered her bare breasts, to calm the screamy skim milk/no whip crowd.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Healthy.  And feisty.
> 
> Oh yes. Starbucks named for Melville character:
> _The company took the *name* of the chief mate in the book Moby-Dick: Starbuck, after considering "Cargo House" and "Pequod". Bowker recalls that Terry Heckler, with whom Bowker owned an advertising agency, thought words beginning with "st" were powerful. The founders brainstormed a list of words beginning with "st"._
> *Starbucks - Wikipedia*
> 
> Their original siren logo from 16th century Nordic woodcut.
> To capture sea image.
> https://northernstar-online.com/images/blog/march-2013-starbucks-original-logo.jpg
> Guess eventually covered her bare breasts, to calm the screamy skim milk/no whip crowd.


Glad screening went well. 

Hehe. "Starbucks" is a cool name. The old siren with the bare breasts looks a bit like an old hag, too. Maybe she also got a lifting to look more modern.


----------



## remainsilly

It offers sugar & free wifi, all over world.
Old hag siren or no, I'm there!
Someday, must show my excessive starbucks city/country mug collection.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Thank you for the bag love!
I have been carrying it for three days now and It gets lots of compliments.
Thank God, it's not raining....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Thank you for the bag love!
> I have been carrying it for three days now and It gets lots of compliments.
> Thank God, it's not raining....



So happy for you, Mariapia.  

I'm not surprised your new bag is turning heads and capturing hearts!


----------



## remainsilly

Still with campomaggi messenger.
Attacking warm autumn day.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Still with campomaggi messenger.
> Attacking warm autumn day.
> View attachment 3835127
> 
> View attachment 3835128


Love the pics and the bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> It offers sugar & free wifi, all over world.
> Old hag siren or no, I'm there!
> Someday, must show my excessive starbucks city/country mug collection.


Hehehe. I have three city mugs. 
It's been a long time since I visited the siren. 


Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Thank you for the bag love!
> I have been carrying it for three days now and It gets lots of compliments.
> Thank God, it's not raining....


This is no surprise.  You got a very special an very elegant bag.


remainsilly said:


> Still with campomaggi messenger.
> Attacking warm autumn day.
> View attachment 3835127
> 
> View attachment 3835128


Your head matches your shoes perfectly. 
Love your bag. Perfect for a autumn adventure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Vacation ends tomorrow...  Back to the office. 
And I haven't decided about my bag, yet.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Vacation ends tomorrow...  Back to the office.
> And I haven't decided about my bag, yet.



Boo to back to work.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Still with campomaggi messenger.
> Attacking warm autumn day.
> View attachment 3835127
> 
> View attachment 3835128



You have an AWESOME collection of converse.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I have three city mugs.
> It's been a long time since I visited the siren...
> 
> Your head matches your shoes perfectly.
> Love your bag. Perfect for a autumn adventure.


Ah, feel as though only visited the siren yesterday.
Oh. Did.
Quick survey of travel mug collection--entire top cupboard shelf


Not all from starbucks. Not all places been.
But insane, nonetheless.

"Head must match shoes" is my personal fashion rule. 
When purple shoes, may become an aubergine/eggplant.



Murphy47 said:


> You have an AWESOME collection of converse.


Thanks.
Pre-teen girls often squeal & ask where I buy them.
Somehow, this still encourages my addiction.


----------



## remainsilly

Let us journey to the Bay of Bengal.


Specifically, the Sundarbans.
Where >270 species of birds, Bengal tigers, crocodiles & this really scary spotted deer live.
(note: in silly world, all deer are worrisome bags of Lyme disease with big eyes)
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundarbans
An amazing realm of mangroves & swamp forests. True treasure.

Now, let us wander up into the Indian subcontinent.
Specifically, Kashmir.
Is pretty far north--may take a bit to arrive.
(slight intermission without popcorn)
There.
Can you see the Jammu temples, houseboats & wool embroidered shawls?


No?
Allow me to share present I received. 
You may see birds & Kashmir wool, at least.


Utterly amazed by this original shawl's details.
And the coastal region forests which inspired its maker.

Time to rest after that journey.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Let us journey to the Bay of Bengal.
> View attachment 3835826
> 
> Specifically, the Sundarbans.
> Where >270 species of birds, Bengal tigers, crocodiles & this really scary spotted deer live.
> (note: in silly world, all deer are worrisome bags of Lyme disease with big eyes)
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundarbans
> An amazing realm of mangroves & swamp forests. True treasure.
> 
> Now, let us wander up into the Indian subcontinent.
> Specifically, Kashmir.
> Is pretty far north--may take a bit to arrive.
> (slight intermission without popcorn)
> There.
> Can you see the Jammu temples, houseboats & wool embroidered shawls?
> View attachment 3835851
> 
> No?
> Allow me to share present I received.
> You may see birds & Kashmir wool, at least.
> View attachment 3835855
> 
> Utterly amazed by this original shawl's details.
> And the coastal region forests which inspired its maker.
> 
> Time to rest after that journey.



Wow. 
Awesome. Love it!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Let us journey to the Bay of Bengal.
> View attachment 3835826
> 
> Specifically, the Sundarbans.
> Where >270 species of birds, Bengal tigers, crocodiles & this really scary spotted deer live.
> (note: in silly world, all deer are worrisome bags of Lyme disease with big eyes)
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundarbans
> An amazing realm of mangroves & swamp forests. True treasure.
> 
> Now, let us wander up into the Indian subcontinent.
> Specifically, Kashmir.
> Is pretty far north--may take a bit to arrive.
> (slight intermission without popcorn)
> There.
> Can you see the Jammu temples, houseboats & wool embroidered shawls?
> View attachment 3835851
> 
> No?
> Allow me to share present I received.
> You may see birds & Kashmir wool, at least.
> View attachment 3835855
> 
> Utterly amazed by this original shawl's details.
> And the coastal region forests which inspired its maker.
> 
> Time to rest after that journey.


Wow that is stunning !


----------



## Murphy47

Quiet on the island today. Hope all are well. 
I had to attend the funeral of a friends son so not very cheery here. 
Hope the sun comes out tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Quiet on the island today. Hope all are well.
> I had to attend the funeral of a friends son so not very cheery here.
> Hope the sun comes out tomorrow.


I’m so sorry Murphy, how sad.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so sorry Murphy, how sad.



Thanks. The parents are holding up better than I would. 
The funeral was a circus. Will tell more later.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks. The parents are holding up better than I would.
> The funeral was a circus. Will tell more later.


Hang in, Murph.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hang in, Murph.



Thanks![emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo to back to work.



Yes!



remainsilly said:


> Ah, feel as though only visited the siren yesterday.
> Oh. Did.
> Quick survey of travel mug collection--entire top cupboard shelf
> View attachment 3835819
> 
> Not all from starbucks. Not all places been.
> But insane, nonetheless.
> 
> "Head must match shoes" is my personal fashion rule.
> When purple shoes, may become an aubergine/eggplant.
> 
> 
> Thanks.
> Pre-teen girls often squeal & ask where I buy them.
> Somehow, this still encourages my addiction.



You have quite a nice collection of mugs. Mine are stored away for the moment so no chance for taking a pic. 
And I agree with Murphy - nice collection of converse shoes. 



remainsilly said:


> Let us journey to the Bay of Bengal.
> View attachment 3835826
> 
> Specifically, the Sundarbans.
> Where >270 species of birds, Bengal tigers, crocodiles & this really scary spotted deer live.
> (note: in silly world, all deer are worrisome bags of Lyme disease with big eyes)
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sundarbans
> An amazing realm of mangroves & swamp forests. True treasure.
> 
> Now, let us wander up into the Indian subcontinent.
> Specifically, Kashmir.
> Is pretty far north--may take a bit to arrive.
> (slight intermission without popcorn)
> There.
> Can you see the Jammu temples, houseboats & wool embroidered shawls?
> View attachment 3835851
> 
> No?
> Allow me to share present I received.
> You may see birds & Kashmir wool, at least.
> View attachment 3835855
> 
> Utterly amazed by this original shawl's details.
> And the coastal region forests which inspired its maker.
> 
> Time to rest after that journey.


This shawl is just awesome!


Murphy47 said:


> Quiet on the island today. Hope all are well.
> I had to attend the funeral of a friends son so not very cheery here.
> Hope the sun comes out tomorrow.



Oh, Murphy. I am so sorry. Hugs to you.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Quiet on the island today. Hope all are well.
> I had to attend the funeral of a friends son so not very cheery here.
> Hope the sun comes out tomorrow.



These are awful moments, Murphy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Quiet on the island today. Hope all are well.
> I had to attend the funeral of a friends son so not very cheery here.
> Hope the sun comes out tomorrow.



How terrible, Murphy. Thoughts and hugs.....


----------



## remainsilly

2017 Halloween decor trends--edgy mixed with velvet. 
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-788#post-31715660"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]


----------



## Ludmilla

Cool pic! These are some scary pumpkins. 
Is this your decoration at home?


remainsilly said:


> 2017 Halloween decor trends--edgy mixed with velvet.
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


----------



## Ludmilla

To keep the autumnal topic running - I hope everyone is having a lovely Friday.


I am already on my way home... Last challenge of this work week: getting Lazy Bays safe, sound and dry through some autumn rain drops.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Cool pic! These are some scary pumpkins.
> Is this your decoration at home?


Thanks!
No, in store.
Man was browsing, I got bored.
And found my way to odd & freaky stuff--as usual.



Hope lazy bays is okay in rain.
Am betting she is fine.


----------



## remainsilly

Freaky sleep position #14:
surround own head with toys.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thanks!
> No, in store.
> Man was browsing, I got bored.
> And found my way to odd & freaky stuff--as usual.
> View attachment 3838557
> 
> 
> Hope lazy bays is okay in rain.
> Am betting she is fine.



Have the same freaky stuff at our local ACE. Am seriously considering the skeletal frog. (If I can figure out how to come up with a tiny "Croaked" nameplate!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Freaky sleep position #14:
> surround own head with toys.
> View attachment 3838561



Looks normal to me. Don’t they all do that? Kids AND dogs?


----------



## Fimpagebag

My Patricia Nash bag for today. Surprisingly roomy for its size, and perfect for a sometimes rainy autumn day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> To keep the autumnal topic running - I hope everyone is having a lovely Friday.
> View attachment 3838492
> 
> I am already on my way home... Last challenge of this work week: getting Lazy Bays safe, sound and dry through some autumn rain drops.





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3838608
> View attachment 3838609
> 
> 
> My Patricia Nash bag for today. Surprisingly roomy for its size, and perfect for a sometimes rainy autumn day.



Seems that autumn has come and that your lovely bags are perfect !
Where I live, we can see men in Tshirts and sandals and women wearing cardigans or sweaters.
My Parisian friend says that everyone is wearing winter black clothes in Paris.
Let's hope there is something like Indian Summer on our island...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks!
> No, in store.
> Man was browsing, I got bored.
> And found my way to odd & freaky stuff--as usual.
> View attachment 3838557
> 
> 
> Hope lazy bays is okay in rain.
> Am betting she is fine.


Yes, Bays was fine - rain stopped when we left the train.
Oooooh. Halloween is coming and round the corner.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3838608
> View attachment 3838609
> 
> 
> My Patricia Nash bag for today. Surprisingly roomy for its size, and perfect for a sometimes rainy autumn day.


Very pretty bag! 


Mariapia said:


> Seems that autumn has come and that your lovely bags are perfect !
> Where I live, we can see men in Tshirts and sandals and women wearing cardigans or sweaters.
> My Parisian friend says that everyone is wearing winter black clothes in Paris.
> Let's hope there is something like Indian Summer on our island...


Sure, more Indian Summer for you.


----------



## Mariapia

French kids used to celebrate Halloween a few years ago. It seems that they are not as interested any more.
Personally, I have wonderful  memories about it. 
My parents and I were invited to a Canadian friend's on Halloween night in Montreal.
We enjoyed giving sweets to the children in the neighborhood.
The costumes were amazing!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Have the same freaky stuff at our local ACE. Am seriously considering the skeletal frog. (If I can figure out how to come up with a tiny "Croaked" nameplate!


Brilliant!

For friend's milestone birthday, gave huge stuffed toy rhinoceros.
Wearing dog collar.
With name tag, "Plasty."
Rhinoplasty.
Luckily, friends expect this crap from me. And laugh along.


Murphy47 said:


> Looks normal to me. Don’t they all do that? Kids AND dogs?


Ah, how wobbly & insane become our definitions of "normal." 


Ludmilla said:


> Yes, Bays was fine - rain stopped when we left the train.
> Oooooh. Halloween is coming and round the corne


Oh, good. Rain cooperated.
I like a well-behaved rain.

Put bowl of gourds on table.
As far as I go towards "festive."
Try to be away for Halloween.
Children. Omg, children...


Mariapia said:


> French kids used to celebrate Halloween a few years ago. It seems that they are not as interested any more.
> Personally, I have wonderful  memories about it.
> My parents and I were invited to a Canadian friend's on Halloween night in Montreal.
> We enjoyed giving sweets to the children in the neighborhood.
> The costumes were amazing!


Lovely memory.
I carry a fondness for Canadians.
Good people.

I once constructed my own costume.
Was tragic.
Did another, next year.

Henceforth, I am banned from Halloween creativity.
And given candy, as consolation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> French kids used to celebrate Halloween a few years ago. It seems that they are not as interested any more.
> Personally, I have wonderful  memories about it.
> My parents and I were invited to a Canadian friend's on Halloween night in Montreal.
> We enjoyed giving sweets to the children in the neighborhood.
> The costumes were amazing!


Halloween wasn't celebrated when I was a kid. The trend started about 20 years ago. It was never common that children walk from door to door to beg for candy. It was more of a young adult holiday with costume parties. I do have the feeling, but I am probably wrong, that the trend is going down again.


remainsilly said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> For friend's milestone birthday, gave huge stuffed toy rhinoceros.
> Wearing dog collar.
> With name tag, "Plasty."
> Rhinoplasty.
> Luckily, friends expect this crap from me. And laugh along.
> 
> Ah, how wobbly & insane become our definitions of "normal."
> 
> Oh, good. Rain cooperated.
> I like a well-behaved rain.
> 
> Put bowl of gourds on table.
> As far as I go towards "festive."
> Try to be away for Halloween.
> Children. Omg, children...
> 
> Lovely memory.
> I carry a fondness for Canadians.
> Good people.
> 
> I once constructed my own costume.
> Was tragic.
> Did another, next year.
> 
> Henceforth, I am banned from Halloween creativity.
> And given candy, as consolation.


Yes. Rain cooperated. I am all for well-behaved rain, too. 
Hehehe - rhinoplasty. Has it something to do with correcting your nose? 
I bet your costume was scary. But, probably not in a good way.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Rain cooperated. I am all for well-behaved rain, too.
> Hehehe - rhinoplasty. Has it something to do with correcting your nose?
> I bet your costume was scary. But, probably not in a good way.


Rhinoplasty = nose job surgery

Ah. I constructed a vacuum cleaner costume.
https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...fhly5snTOc4otejju1HDaTGjkkAXW3KL4p4_9ziEmFRbA
With cleaning attachments dangling. And a silver bodysuit.
Obviously, terrifying.


----------



## Tomsmom

I bought a Le pliage in the ‘bay described as “purple”. I was happy with that color choice, it arrived today and to my great happiness and surprise it’s really the very dark purple called Bilberry!  Whohoo!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I bought a Le pliage in the ‘bay described as “purple”. I was happy with that color choice, it arrived today and to my great happiness and surprise it’s really the very dark purple called Bilberry!  Whohoo!



SCORE!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Rhinoplasty = nose job surgery
> 
> Ah. I constructed a vacuum cleaner costume.
> https://encrypted-tbn0.gstatic.com/...fhly5snTOc4otejju1HDaTGjkkAXW3KL4p4_9ziEmFRbA
> With cleaning attachments dangling. And a silver bodysuit.
> Obviously, terrifying.


 Yes, this *is* terrifying.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I bought a Le pliage in the ‘bay described as “purple”. I was happy with that color choice, it arrived today and to my great happiness and surprise it’s really the very dark purple called Bilberry!  Whohoo!


Yay on the Bilberry! Now we are ate least three islanders who own a LP im that lovely colour. We should choose a day, wear them and post a pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Another lovely autumn pic for Mariapia. 
Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I bought a Le pliage in the ‘bay described as “purple”. I was happy with that color choice, it arrived today and to my great happiness and surprise it’s really the very dark purple called Bilberry!  Whohoo!


Wonderful, Tomsmom!
Bilberry is one of the most beautiful colours.
Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3839892
> 
> Another lovely autumn pic for Mariapia.
> Happy Sunday everyone!


Thank you for the pic, Ludmilla!
Happy Sunday to you too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on the Bilberry! Now we are ate least three islanders who own a LP im that lovely colour. We should choose a day, wear them and post a pic.


Lol that would be fun  I plan on moving in to her later so I can use it tomorrow for my work/training.
Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I bought a Le pliage in the ‘bay described as “purple”. I was happy with that color choice, it arrived today and to my great happiness and surprise it’s really the very dark purple called Bilberry!  Whohoo!



Congrats on your newest addition, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Congrats on your newest addition, Tomsmom!


Thank you !


----------



## remainsilly

Ah. Turtle is shedding again.
Normal growth & maintenance.
Preparing for winter sleep.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scute


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah. Turtle is shedding again.
> Normal growth & maintenance.
> Preparing for winter sleep.
> View attachment 3840779
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scute


This scute looks huge!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, everyone!
I am in my fossil tote today. What are you wearing?
Hope to take a pic later.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Ah. Turtle is shedding again.
> Normal growth & maintenance.
> Preparing for winter sleep.
> View attachment 3840779
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scute


Wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m in my Le Pliage. She’s loaded to the hilt!


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> I am in my fossil tote today. What are you wearing?
> Hope to take a pic later.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This scute looks huge!


Yes.
Keeps growing.
Must be all the sunshine & veggies.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Hello remainsilly!
(from a lurking islander )


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!


Hi !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Terrific Tuesday, Islanders! Work has been hectic and there have been tons of stuff to do at home.  

Adding to that was my internal struggle whether or not to buy a bag that caught my wandering eye. 

Did I truly need another Patricia Nash? Or another black bag? 

Turns out, I did! My latest acquisition, a Patricia Nash Black London bag...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3842552
> 
> Terrific Tuesday, Islanders! Work has been hectic and there have been tons of stuff to do at home.
> 
> Adding to that was my internal struggle whether or not to buy a bag that caught my wandering eye.
> 
> Did I truly need another Patricia Nash? Or another black bag?
> 
> Turns out, I did! My latest acquisition, a Patricia Nash Black London bag...



Sorry for any confusion. I accidentally posted my previously posted Vienna Satchel. 

The Black London bag (now properly posted) is my latest Patricia Nash. (Another rehab strap project, so I was able to get it for a more than reasonable price.)


----------



## magdalinka

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3833072
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally.... Here it is....
> LV Girolata in Mahina leather.



Gorgeous gorgeous bag. Congrats and nice work on your husbands part [emoji173]️[emoji253]


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Still with campomaggi messenger.
> Attacking warm autumn day.
> View attachment 3835127
> 
> View attachment 3835128



Great fall bag! Love all the colorful pumpkins. [emoji316]


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3842552
> 
> Terrific Tuesday, Islanders! Work has been hectic and there have been tons of stuff to do at home.
> 
> Adding to that was my internal struggle whether or not to buy a bag that caught my wandering eye.
> 
> Did I truly need another Patricia Nash? Or another black bag?
> 
> Turns out, I did! My latest acquisition, a Patricia Nash Black London bag...



I don’t think one can have enough black bags. I really like this one!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3841076
> 
> 
> I’m in my Le Pliage. She’s loaded to the hilt!


Lovely Bilberry!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!





Cookiefiend said:


> Hello remainsilly!
> (from a lurking islander )





Tomsmom said:


> Hi !



Hello Islanders! 
Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Wednesday.
Yesterday was our Day of Unity and we all had a day off. Ex-hurricane Maria paid us a visit and indulged us with loads of rain and wind. I spent the day staring at all the stuff that I have to move soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3842552
> 
> Terrific Tuesday, Islanders! Work has been hectic and there have been tons of stuff to do at home.
> 
> Adding to that was my internal struggle whether or not to buy a bag that caught my wandering eye.
> 
> Did I truly need another Patricia Nash? Or another black bag?
> 
> Turns out, I did! My latest acquisition, a Patricia Nash Black London bag...





Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry for any confusion. I accidentally posted my previously posted Vienna Satchel.
> 
> The Black London bag (now properly posted) is my latest Patricia Nash. (Another rehab strap project, so I was able to get it for a more than reasonable price.)


I love to see all your bags, Fim!
Hope life gets less busy for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Bilberry!


Thank you Ludmilla!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Islanders!
> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Wednesday.
> Yesterday was our Day of Unity and we all had a day off. Ex-hurricane Maria paid us a visit and indulged us with loads of rain and wind. I spent the day staring at all the stuff that I have to move soon.


Omg, was yesterday, "Day of Unity?"
I told someone he was annoying. And should leave me alone. 
Unity points = 0

Ah, packing.
And moving.
These activities both really suck.
But are how we discover new things.

Rain.
Here, too.
Dog is confused by toadstools in grass.
Possibly frighten him. Still observing.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg, was yesterday, "Day of Unity?"
> I told someone he was annoying. And should leave me alone.
> Unity points = 0
> 
> Ah, packing.
> And moving.
> These activities both really suck.
> But are how we discover new things.
> 
> Rain.
> Here, too.
> Dog is confused by toadstools in grass.
> Possibly frighten him. Still observing.


Ha! You were allowed to tell everyone that they are annoying.
October 3rd is the day of the German Unity - our national holiday.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Unity_Day

It is *Already Thursday again  on Pinch Purse Island.*
All islanders seem to have busy autumn days. I hope all of those busy days are filled with a bit of fun, too.
My bag of the day is my Italian looks-like-a-Bays bag. Because they predicted rain and wind.
I have to say that bags with natural tanned leathers are my favorites for fall. Although this kind of leather is not too happy about getting drenched in rain. Happily I have some natural tanned leathers where I can through caution to the autumn winds. 
What are your favorite bags for fall?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! You were allowed to tell everyone that they are annoying.
> October 3rd is the day of the German Unity - our national holiday.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/German_Unity_Day
> 
> It is *Already Thursday again  on Pinch Purse Island.*
> All islanders seem to have busy autumn days. I hope all of those busy days are filled with a bit of fun, too.
> My bag of the day is my Italian looks-like-a-Bays bag. Because they predicted rain and wind.
> I have to say that bags with natural tanned leathers are my favorites for fall. Although this kind of leather is not too happy about getting drenched in rain. Happily I have some natural tanned leathers where I can through caution to the autumn winds.
> What are your favorite bags for fall?
> View attachment 3843984



We’re having a bit of a warm spell after if cooled off to normal fall temps. I’d rather the cooler weather to be honest.

I’m still in my Le Pliage Bilberry. I have a really nice Marc Jacobs fall berry colored hobo I scored at Macy’s last spring. But it’s not practical these days with all I have to carry to Manhattan for work training.


----------



## Murphy47

Still hot here, but rainy. Haven’t got out my new fall bags yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Pretty hot where I am now... 
So, no fall bags, but my Le Pliage, the only  bag I have taken with me...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Islanders!
> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Wednesday.
> Yesterday was our Day of Unity and we all had a day off. Ex-hurricane Maria paid us a visit and indulged us with loads of rain and wind. I spent the day staring at all the stuff that I have to move soon.


Moving is a real chore, Ludmilla. An ex colleague of mine loved it! Every year she moved into a new flat though she didn't have any professional or private reasons to do it.
How will you get your things to your new place?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3844145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hot where I am now...
> So, no fall bags, but my Le Pliage, the only  bag I have taken with me...



Love it, Mariapia. What a great light hearted bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, we have all been so busy this fall, we are falling behind on planning our annual Halloween bash at the Mackeral. 
Bag ninjas be on stand by, mole rats, get it together. 
I have found our opening act. 
May I present: The Naked Magicians.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, we have all been so busy this fall, we are falling behind on planning our annual Halloween bash at the Mackeral.
> Bag ninjas be on stand by, mole rats, get it together.
> I have found our opening act.
> May I present: The Naked Magicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844494



Oh dear....  

Murphy, we may have a problem. 

The dance troupe at the Last Call needed a place to rehearse their Justin Bieber homage and asked if the Happy Mackeral was available.  For obvious reasons, I couldn't say no....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3844608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear....
> 
> Murphy, we may have a problem.
> 
> The dance troupe at the Last Call needed a place to rehearse their Justin Bieber homage and asked if the Happy Mackeral was available.  For obvious reasons, I couldn't say no....



We can do both!
Magic AND dancing.
A full evening of frivolity.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Murphy47 said:


> We can do both!
> Magic AND dancing.
> A full evening of frivolity.



Woot! 
Everybody wins!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Hey all. I'm home sick this week. So, I'm lurking on new lands on TPF. Wanted to stop in and say hi!


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all. I'm home sick this week. So, I'm lurking on new lands on TPF. Wanted to stop in and say hi!


Welcome to the Island, Sparkletastic!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, here is a postcard for you all! You can see the Burj Khalifa Tower ( 828 meters tall) in the right hand side....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> We’re having a bit of a warm spell after if cooled off to normal fall temps. I’d rather the cooler weather to be honest.
> 
> I’m still in my Le Pliage Bilberry. I have a really nice Marc Jacobs fall berry colored hobo I scored at Macy’s last spring. But it’s not practical these days with all I have to carry to Manhattan for work training.



But, your Bilberry is so very pretty, so no harm done. 
Very curious about your MJ bag. I hope you are going to use it soon and post a pic!



Murphy47 said:


> Still hot here, but rainy. Haven’t got out my new fall bags yet.



Fall comes faster than we think...



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3844145
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty hot where I am now...
> So, no fall bags, but my Le Pliage, the only  bag I have taken with me...



Yay! Wishing you a great time in the heat and sun.  Your LP is perfect!



Mariapia said:


> Moving is a real chore, Ludmilla. An ex colleague of mine loved it! Every year she moved into a new flat though she didn't have any professional or private reasons to do it.
> How will you get your things to your new place?


Ugh. Do not ask me such questions. I am still in denial.  Happily I can leave stuff at my parents so I do not have to move everything.  Another good thing is that I will get my expenses back. all in all I am waiting for a flat right now. 
(I think I will never love moving.... way too exhausting. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, here is a postcard for you all! You can see the Burj Khalifa Tower ( 828 meters tall) in the right hand side....
> View attachment 3844885


Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all. I'm home sick this week. So, I'm lurking on new lands on TPF. Wanted to stop in and say hi!


Hi!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, we have all been so busy this fall, we are falling behind on planning our annual Halloween bash at the Mackeral.
> Bag ninjas be on stand by, mole rats, get it together.
> I have found our opening act.
> May I present: The Naked Magicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844494





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3844608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear....
> 
> Murphy, we may have a problem.
> 
> The dance troupe at the Last Call needed a place to rehearse their Justin Bieber homage and asked if the Happy Mackeral was available.  For obvious reasons, I couldn't say no....





Cookiefiend said:


> Woot!
> Everybody wins!




Hooray! Finally some party planing going on!
I am all in for a Halloween bash.


Starting with decoration right now (so I do not have to think about moving ).
I am happy with every male act available - as long as no one is inviting him:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! Finally some party planing going on!
> I am all in for a Halloween bash.
> View attachment 3844938
> 
> Starting with decoration right now (so I do not have to think about moving ).
> I am happy with every male act available - as long as no one is inviting him:
> View attachment 3844939



Not to worry, Ludmilla. 
The clown is booked at The Last Call for Halloween. 
Apparently the proprietor has a surprise in store for all of his deadbeat customers who have yet to pay their tabs.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all. I'm home sick this week. So, I'm lurking on new lands on TPF. Wanted to stop in and say hi!



The more the merrier, Sparkletastic! Hope you start feeling better soon!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! Finally some party planing going on!
> I am all in for a Halloween bash.
> View attachment 3844938
> 
> Starting with decoration right now (so I do not have to think about moving ).
> I am happy with every male act available - as long as no one is inviting him:
> View attachment 3844939



Bouncer.


----------



## Fimpagebag

P





Mariapia said:


> Ladies, here is a postcard for you all! You can see the Burj Khalifa Tower ( 828 meters tall) in the right hand side....
> View attachment 3844885



Wow! Hope you're having a wonderful time, Mariapia. I always love your updates from Dubai.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Moving is a real chore, Ludmilla. An ex colleague of mine loved it! Every year she moved into a new flat though she didn't have any professional or private reasons to do it.
> How will you get your things to your new place?


Hmm.
Your friend's method would save all that worn-in-filth cleaning.
And faucet repair. And replacing dead shrubs.
HMMMMMMMMMM!

Enjoy Dubai!


Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, we have all been so busy this fall, we are falling behind on planning our annual Halloween bash at the Mackeral.
> Bag ninjas be on stand by, mole rats, get it together.
> I have found our opening act.
> May I present: The Naked Magicians.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3844494


Ask that guy to pour laundry soap on his abs.
Then scrub the grass stains out of my socks.
I'll wait. And watch. Intently.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3844608
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear....
> 
> Murphy, we may have a problem.
> 
> The dance troupe at the Last Call needed a place to rehearse their Justin Bieber homage and asked if the Happy Mackeral was available.  For obvious reasons, I couldn't say no....


I know them!
One tried to sell me a knife last week.
As I passed him on street.
The others hang around walmart. At 3 a.m.
Buying corn chips.


Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! Finally some party planing going on!
> I am all in for a Halloween bash.
> View attachment 3844938
> 
> Starting with decoration right now (so I do not have to think about moving ).
> I am happy with every male act available - as long as no one is inviting him:
> View attachment 3844939


Um. 
That.
Is a
F***ING CLOWN!!!!!!!
Now I must hide in a closet for 2 hours.
Evil.


----------



## remainsilly

Colonel Littleton no.3 grip in American buffalo(bison) & jaunty ball cap.


Heading out the door!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Colonel Littleton no.3 grip in American buffalo(bison) & jaunty ball cap.
> View attachment 3845068
> 
> Heading out the door!



Love, love, love your Colonel Littleton, remainsilly!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sparkletastic said:


> Hey all. I'm home sick this week. So, I'm lurking on new lands on TPF. Wanted to stop in and say hi!


Hi !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Ludmilla.
> The clown is booked at The Last Call for Halloween.
> Apparently the proprietor has a surprise in store for all of his deadbeat customers who have yet to pay their tabs.....


Well, you'd better pay your tabs when this guy is around... Although, some guests of The Last Call are just too out of sorts to pay them. At least this is what I've heard.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Your friend's method would save all that worn-in-filth cleaning.
> And faucet repair. And replacing dead shrubs.
> HMMMMMMMMMM!
> 
> Enjoy Dubai!
> 
> Ask that guy to pour laundry soap on his abs.
> Then scrub the grass stains out of my socks.
> I'll wait. And watch. Intently.
> 
> I know them!
> One tried to sell me a knife last week.
> As I passed him on street.
> The others hang around walmart. At 3 a.m.
> Buying corn chips.
> 
> Um.
> That.
> Is a
> F***ING CLOWN!!!!!!!
> Now I must hide in a closet for 2 hours.
> Evil.


Hehehe. Imo all clowns are evil - just take a look at those guys:




And this one (esp. like the face of the cat):


So - no Clowns at the Happy Mackarel. I might start throwing bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Colonel Littleton no.3 grip in American buffalo(bison) & jaunty ball cap.
> View attachment 3845068
> 
> Heading out the door!


Love love love this bag. Wish they were light as a feather!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> But, your Bilberry is so very pretty, so no harm done.
> Very curious about your MJ bag. I hope you are going to use it soon and post a pic!
> 
> 
> 
> Fall comes faster than we think...
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Wishing you a great time in the heat and sun.  Your LP is perfect!
> 
> 
> Ugh. Do not ask me such questions. I am still in denial.  Happily I can leave stuff at my parents so I do not have to move everything.  Another good thing is that I will get my expenses back. all in all I am waiting for a flat right now.
> (I think I will never love moving.... way too exhausting. )


You know the trend, Ludmilla.... Very little furniture, just a few things on the walls and shelves...
Minimalist is the way to go....
Perfect!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Imo all clowns are evil - just take a look at those guys:
> View attachment 3845781
> 
> View attachment 3845782
> 
> And this one (esp. like the face of the cat):
> View attachment 3845783
> 
> So - no Clowns at the Happy Mackarel. I might start throwing bags.


That cat is a wonder! I want one like him!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, Islanders! Even though it's unseasonably warm, I'm in autumn mode with my Patricia Nash Tooled Monte.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3846039
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday, Islanders! Even though it's unseasonably warm, I'm in autumn mode with my Patricia Nash Tooled Monte.


Wow! Another Patricia Nash beauty, Fim!
Great design and colour, perfect for all seasons!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You know the trend, Ludmilla.... Very little furniture, just a few things on the walls and shelves...
> Minimalist is the way to go....
> Perfect!


At the moment everything looks like I am going to sleep on the sofas of friends. 


Mariapia said:


> That cat is a wonder! I want one like him!


I would like such a cat, too. But as long as I am living on the sofas of others... 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3846039
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday, Islanders! Even though it's unseasonably warm, I'm in autumn mode with my Patricia Nash Tooled Monte.


 So beautiful, Fim! Perfect for autumn and all the other seasons.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Another Patricia Nash beauty, Fim!
> Great design and colour, perfect for all seasons!



Thank you for your always kind words, Mariapia.  

While Patricia Nash lacks the "status" of other contemporary designers, her bags speak to my lifestyle more than most.


----------



## Murphy47

And they smell so great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> At the moment everything looks like I am going to sleep on the sofas of friends.
> 
> I would like such a cat, too. But as long as I am living on the sofas of others...
> 
> So beautiful, Fim! Perfect for autumn and all the other seasons.



Hopefully you'll soon have everything in place and settle in, Ludmilla.  

I'm glad you like my Monte. As you've often said, "you can't have too many brown bags!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3846039
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday, Islanders! Even though it's unseasonably warm, I'm in autumn mode with my Patricia Nash Tooled Monte.


Oh I love the color and the design !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> And they smell so great!



Indeed they do, Murphy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I love the color and the design !



Glad you like it, Tomsmom. Tooled leather can be tricky, but when it's done right.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hopefully you'll soon have a place of your own, Ludmilla.
> 
> I'm glad you like my Monte. As you've often said, "you can't have too many brown bags!


The tooled leather is so pretty! Who needs status if one can have such a beautiful *brown* bag.  Seriously, I think status is completely overrated.

(Thanks for your place to live support. Way more important than status of handbags. )


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Imo all clowns are evil - just take a look at those guys:
> View attachment 3845781
> 
> View attachment 3845782
> 
> And this one (esp. like the face of the cat):
> View attachment 3845783
> 
> So - no Clowns at the Happy Mackarel. I might start throwing bags.


cccccccclowns
ninjas, save me.

Thank God you did not post horses with these evil b@stards. 
I would melt into a terrorized puddle.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3846039
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday, Islanders! Even though it's unseasonably warm, I'm in autumn mode with my Patricia Nash Tooled Monte.


Nobody tools leather like Nash.
Great color!


Ludmilla said:


> The tooled leather is so pretty! Who needs status if one can have such a beautiful *brown* bag.  Seriously, I think status is completely overrated.
> 
> (Thanks for your place to live support. Way more important than status of handbags. )


Hope your moving plans smooth out.


----------



## remainsilly

Seems My Little Pony movie released.

So McDonalds has TOYS!
Shown with my deadly ponies wallet--


dog is a very reluctant rainbow dash.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Seems My Little Pony movie released.
> 
> So McDonalds has TOYS!
> Shown with my deadly ponies wallet--
> View attachment 3846400
> 
> dog is a very reluctant rainbow dash.




Beyond belly laugh! Great post as always, Remainsilly!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Seems My Little Pony movie released.
> 
> So McDonalds has TOYS!
> Shown with my deadly ponies wallet--
> View attachment 3846400
> 
> dog is a very reluctant rainbow dash.



Hehehe. Those masks look a bit like horse-clowns... Just saying.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Seems My Little Pony movie released.
> 
> So McDonalds has TOYS!
> Shown with my deadly ponies wallet--
> View attachment 3846400
> 
> dog is a very reluctant rainbow dash.




 that dog’s face is hilarious [emoji23]


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, everyone!
Btw. talked to our landlord regarding our Halloween bash. Obviously, he is already working on decorations. Hmm. I fear his ideas are a bit - ambitious. And exceed his talents.




Guess there will be tears again...


----------



## Ludmilla

The corners of my old Pliage had holes. Thankfully I have a talented cousin.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The corners of my old Pliage had holes. Thankfully I have a talented cousin.
> View attachment 3846712
> 
> View attachment 3846713



A very talented cousin indeed, Ludmilla! What I love about our Island is the love we have for our bags. Especially our old "work horses" that have served us well over time.   

Great job keeping your veteran Pliage in the rotation!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your always kind words, Mariapia.
> 
> While Patricia Nash lacks the "status" of other contemporary designers, her bags speak to my lifestyle more than most.


Your Patricia Nash bags are really beautiful, Fim!
Here, in Dubai, status is very important. No logo, no purchase!
According to an SA I talked to in a posh mall, the best selling brand is Gucci.
When I told her I found the big logo much too blingy, she replied that it was the reason why lots of ladies carried Gucci bags.
A French SA , dealing with foreign tourists,  had told me the same thing.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The corners of my old Pliage had holes. Thankfully I have a talented cousin.
> View attachment 3846712
> 
> View attachment 3846713


Great job, Ludmilla! 
I would like to have a talented cousin too.
Did you post the pic in the Longchamp forum?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A very talented cousin indeed, Ludmilla! What I love about our Island is the love we have for our bags. Especially our old "work horses" that have served us well over time.
> 
> Great job keeping your veteran Pliage in the rotation!


Hehehe. "Veteran" is the right name for this bag. Got her almost 10 years ago. It was my first designer bag so to speak - although I did not know at this time that LC is considered as a designer brand. 
Admittedly, I have a very hard time to through out stuff that is not completely broken. This bag has still a lot of life left. Despite scratches and bubbles in the nylon. It will be a very fancy bag for grocery shopping. 


Mariapia said:


> Great job, Ludmilla!
> I would like to have a talented cousin too.
> Did you post the pic in the Longchamp forum?


No, I haven't. Going to do this when I actually use her. 
I am very happy about my talented cousin!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Patricia Nash bags are really beautiful, Fim!
> Here, in Dubai, status is very important. No logo, no purchase!
> According to an SA I talked to in a posh mall, the best selling brand is Gucci.
> When I told her I found the big logo much too blingy, she replied that it was the reason why lots of ladies carried Gucci bags.
> A French SA , dealing with foreign tourists,  had told me the same thing.


Hihi. My life is just too far away from status. Which is great. Because I can buy and wear bags that I like - and not because of their huge logos.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Those masks look a bit like horse-clowns... Just saying.







There is no mercy...


Ludmilla said:


> The corners of my old Pliage had holes. Thankfully I have a talented cousin.
> View attachment 3846712
> 
> View attachment 3846713


Love how cousin shaped these patches.
Very chic.
All save the mighty brown!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3846834
> 
> View attachment 3846835
> 
> There is no mercy...
> 
> Love how cousin shaped these patches.
> Very chic.
> All save the mighty brown!


Hate to be a nit-picker, but this is Mariapia's donkey dressed up as a clown. 
Nevertheless, he looks dashing. 

Yes! The patches look like little maple leaves.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hate to be a nit-picker, but this is Mariapia's donkey dressed up as a clown.
> Nevertheless, he looks dashing.
> 
> Yes! The patches look like little maple leaves.


Donkeys are slightly less terrifying.
And postable.

Why maple leaves? Is pretty choice.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Your Patricia Nash bags are really beautiful, Fim!
> Here, in Dubai, status is very important. No logo, no purchase!
> According to an SA I talked to in a posh mall, the best selling brand is Gucci.
> When I told her I found the big logo much too blingy, she replied that it was the reason why lots of ladies carried Gucci bags.
> A French SA , dealing with foreign tourists,  had told me the same thing.


I find there are times to show status.
And times to blend into crowd.
The trick is finding balance with each.
Location/country often changes things.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Donkeys are slightly less terrifying.
> And postable.
> 
> Why maple leaves? Is pretty choice.


I don't know if those patches look like maple leaves or if they are maple leaves. Maybe she shaped them this way, because I have a soft spot for Canada? I should ask her, I guess.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Welcome to the Island, Sparkletastic!





Fimpagebag said:


> The more the merrier, Sparkletastic! Hope you start feeling better soon!





Ludmilla said:


> Hi!


Thanks for the warm hello likes and posts! 


Ludmilla said:


> Hooray! Finally some party planing going on!
> I am all in for a Halloween bash.
> View attachment 3844938
> 
> Starting with decoration right now (so I do not have to think about moving ).
> I am happy with every male act available - as long as no one is inviting him:
> View attachment 3844939


You all have no idea how happy I am to see Halloween decorations and party planning happening here.  In my mind....


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Your Patricia Nash bags are really beautiful, Fim!
> Here, in Dubai, status is very important. No logo, no purchase!
> According to an SA I talked to in a posh mall, the best selling brand is Gucci.
> *When I told her I found the big logo much too blingy, she replied that it was the reason why lots of ladies carried Gucci bags.*
> A French SA , dealing with foreign tourists,  had told me the same thing.


<Gingerly stepping in> Um...but isn't showing off the bag a good portion of the reason people buy high end brands. The logo communicates...er... something that they want said.  <steps back before I'm asked to elaborate and define "something"> And I say this in the sweetest possible way since I, too, will buy premier bags.   


Ludmilla said:


> Hihi. My life is just too far away from status. Which is great. Because I can buy and wear bags that I like - and not because of their huge logos.


I have never lived anywhere that anyone cared about premier designer bags. So, I'm actually more incognito in a Fendi than I would be in a Michael Kors. LOL! Works for me! Like you I want freedom.


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3846834
> 
> View attachment 3846835
> 
> There is no mercy...
> 
> Love how cousin shaped these patches.
> Very chic.
> All save the mighty brown!


You. Are. So. Wrong. For. This!  I despise clowns. And now I'm confronted with Equine It?!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sparkletastic said:


> <Gingerly stepping in> Um...but isn't showing off the bag a good portion of the reason people buy high end brands. The logo communicates...er... something that they want said.  <steps back before I'm asked to elaborate and define "something"> And I say this in the sweetest possible way since I, too, will buy premier bags.
> I have never lived anywhere that anyone cared about premier designer bags. So, I'm actually more incognito in a Fendi than I would be in a Michael Kors. LOL! Works for me! Like you I want freedom.....



A very insightful post, Sparkletastic. My philosophy is simply "to each their own." Wear what you love, and you have the bag that's right for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> The corners of my old Pliage had holes. Thankfully I have a talented cousin.
> View attachment 3846712
> 
> View attachment 3846713




That looks awesome!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hihi. My life is just too far away from status. Which is great. Because I can buy and wear bags that I like - and not because of their huge logos.


Yesterday I had a long talk with a female and a male SA. The lady worked for a very high end Swiss beauty counter in the mall. One of "her" best selling cream was... out of stock.
I burst out laughing when I heard the jar cost.... € 700.
She explained that the price reflected the quality of the product.
I said "no way am I going to spend so much on a beauty cream. If it really erased all our wrinkles the whole world would know about it and cosmetics surgeons would be jobless!"
She replied " You're right but the brand sells like hot cakes here."
That's when I said " You know what? We should  consider ourselves lucky.... At least the brand won't rip US off!" 
The male SA  who had accompanied me to the Swiss brand counter started laughing with us and gave us more examples of exaggerated prices and false promises in the store.
Fortunately there was no manager or wealthy customer in sight.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Thanks for the warm hello likes and posts!
> 
> You all have no idea how happy I am to see Halloween decorations and party planning happening here.  In my mind....
> View attachment 3846875


Yes! 




Sparkletastic said:


> <Gingerly stepping in> Um...but isn't showing off the bag a good portion of the reason people buy high end brands. The logo communicates...er... something that they want said.  <steps back before I'm asked to elaborate and define "something"> And I say this in the sweetest possible way since I, too, will buy premier bags.
> I have never lived anywhere that anyone cared about premier designer bags. So, I'm actually more incognito in a Fendi than I would be in a Michael Kors. LOL! Works for me! Like you I want freedom.


I agree with the above. Hehehe. You'd be under the radar with un-branded designer bags in my neck of the woods. MK is widely recognised. As are all branded/logo bags. Most of the time you do not get a thumbs up for designer bags around here. Difficult. 


Fimpagebag said:


> A very insightful post, Sparkletastic. My philosophy is simply "to each their own." Wear what you love, and you have the bag that's right for you.


To live and let live - this would save so many problems on this world. 


Tomsmom said:


> That looks awesome!!


Thank you! 
How is your training going?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday I had a long talk with a female and a male SA. The lady worked for a very high end Swiss beauty counter in the mall. One of "her" best selling cream was... out of stock.
> I burst out laughing when I heard the jar cost.... € 700.
> She explained that the price reflected the quality of the product.
> I said "no way am I going to spend so much on a beauty cream. If it really erased all our wrinkles the whole world would know about it and cosmetics surgeons would be jobless!"
> She replied " You're right but the brand sells like hot cakes here."
> That's when I said " You know what? We should  consider ourselves lucky.... At least the brand won't rip US off!"
> The male SA  who had accompanied me to the Swiss brand counter started laughing with us and gave us more examples of exaggerated prices and false promises in the store.
> Fortunately there was no manager or wealthy customer in sight.....


Hmmm. I might be tempted, if that cream would solve the wrinkle problem.  And maybe some other problems, too. 
It's all about paying for a certain lifestyle. I am not wealthy enough to buy such an expensive cream. That does not solve the wrinkle problem. Hehe. But, power to those who can. They keep the industry running.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh dear.... I knew it....
Failed Halloween pumpkin #1.


Has anyone seen our landlord? The cellar door is locked, one of the whiskey bottles is missing and I can hear some sobbing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!
> View attachment 3846977
> 
> 
> I agree with the above. Hehehe. You'd be under the radar with un-branded designer bags in my neck of the woods. MK is widely recognised. As are all branded/logo bags. Most of the time you do not get a thumbs up for designer bags around here. Difficult.
> 
> To live and let live - this would save so many problems on this world.
> 
> Thank you!
> How is your training going?



You are so sweet to ask .  It’s going well so much to learn!  I have 2 weeks left of which some days are in class like lectures and other days are shadowing more experienced nurses working in special needs schools. The last school I’m training in has a lot of medically fragile students so I’m sure I’ll learn a lot there. Part of me just wants to be at my assigned school already so I can have a regular schedule and get to know my students. I met with my supervisor on Friday and I really like her so that’s a big plus.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You are so sweet to ask .  It’s going well so much to learn!  I have 2 weeks left of which some days are in class like lectures and other days are shadowing more experienced nurses working in special needs schools. The last school I’m training in has a lot of medically fragile students so I’m sure I’ll learn a lot there. Part of me just wants to be at my assigned school already so I can have a regular schedule and get to know my students. I met with my supervisor on Friday and I really like her so that’s a big plus.


This sounds very good! Happy that you like your training and your supervisor. Those 2 weeks will zip by in a second!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good Morning, islanders.
It's already Monday on my part of the island. Huge downer of autumn ans winter: it is still dark outside. So, my body tells me that it is bedtime, still. 
Have a good start of the new week!


----------



## Mariapia

Good afternoon ladies!
I am meeting a friend at an outdoor café today....
Hope my ( waterproof ) eye make up won't run like it did this morning because of the unusual temperatures... 37 degrees with a 75 % of humidity...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning, islanders.
> It's already Monday on my part of the island. Huge downer of autumn ans winter: it is still dark outside. So, my body tells me that it is bedtime, still.
> Have a good start of the new week!


Hi!!  My kids and I are off from school/work because it is Columbus Day.  It’s rainy and dreary outside but Miss 11 and I have a lunch date planned so that should be fun. Happy Monday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hi!!  My kids and I are off from school/work because it is Columbus Day.  It’s rainy and dreary outside but Miss 11 and I have a lunch date planned so that should be fun. Happy Monday!



Same here, Tomsmom. I have the day off as well and it's rain, rain, and more rain. But it's not so bad when you have someone to share it with....


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> I am meeting a friend at an outdoor café today....
> Hope my ( waterproof ) eye make up won't run like it did this morning because of the unusual temperatures... 37 degrees with a 75 % of humidity...


oh no.  That's the worst!


----------



## Sparkletastic

I'm feeling better (finally) after a rough week with bronchitis. Time to figure out which bag to use today. YAY! (small things make me happy. LOL!)


----------



## Murphy47

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm feeling better (finally) after a rough week with bronchitis. Time to figure out which bag to use today. YAY! (small things make me happy. LOL!)



Glad your feeling better! 
Bag choice is the best part of the day [emoji173]️


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm feeling better (finally) after a rough week with bronchitis. Time to figure out which bag to use today. YAY! (small things make me happy. LOL!)



Good for you, Sparkletastic! Enjoy the day!


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm feeling better (finally) after a rough week with bronchitis. Time to figure out which bag to use today. YAY! (small things make me happy. LOL!)





Murphy47 said:


> Glad your feeling better!
> Bag choice is the best part of the day [emoji173]️



Glad bronchitis belongs to the past, Sparklestatic.
Enjoy your day with one of your lovely bags!

Murphy.  I have been carrying my LP since I arrived and I am missing the wonderful moment you are speaking about...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Glad bronchitis belongs to the past, Sparklestatic.
> Enjoy your day with one of your lovely bags!
> 
> Murphy.  I have been carrying my LP since I arrived and I am missing the wonderful moment you are speaking about...



I understand completely, Mariapia. Half the fun of having a variety of bags is to match them with either your attire or mood. There's also the fun of reacquainting yourself with a bag you don't use regularly.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm feeling better (finally) after a rough week with bronchitis. Time to figure out which bag to use today. YAY! (small things make me happy. LOL!)


I’m so glad you’re feeling better!  Enjoy the bag choosing


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> I am meeting a friend at an outdoor café today....
> Hope my ( waterproof ) eye make up won't run like it did this morning because of the unusual temperatures... 37 degrees with a 75 % of humidity...


Ugh. This is too hot and humid for my liking. Although I don't do make up. 


Tomsmom said:


> Hi!!  My kids and I are off from school/work because it is Columbus Day.  It’s rainy and dreary outside but Miss 11 and I have a lunch date planned so that should be fun. Happy Monday!





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3847534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, Tomsmom. I have the day off as well and it's rain, rain, and more rain. But it's not so bad when you have someone to share it with....


Columbus Day sounds fun! Ist only on the East Coast? Are there any special activities?


Sparkletastic said:


> I'm feeling better (finally) after a rough week with bronchitis. Time to figure out which bag to use today. YAY! (small things make me happy. LOL!)


Yay on feeling better. 
And I agree with Murphy - choosing the bag is the best part of the day. 


Mariapia said:


> Glad bronchitis belongs to the past, Sparklestatic.
> Enjoy your day with one of your lovely bags!
> 
> Murphy.  I have been carrying my LP since I arrived and I am missing the wonderful moment you are speaking about...


Ugh. I feel you. I got so bored with my Cuir.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This is too hot and humid for my liking. Although I don't do make up.
> 
> 
> Columbus Day sounds fun! Ist only on the East Coast? Are there any special activities?
> 
> Yay on feeling better.
> And I agree with Murphy - choosing the bag is the best part of the day.
> 
> Ugh. I feel you. I got so bored with my Cuir.



Columbus Day is a national holiday so all government offices and services are closed. 
It’s not a “big” holiday in that all stores are open and about 1/2 the schools are still in session. 
Mattress sales are big. 
Not much of a “party” holiday.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Mariapia. Half the fun of having a variety of bags is to match them with either your attire or mood. There's also the fun of reacquainting yourself with a bag you don't use regularly.


Yes! I recently moved and because of logistics, I was without most of my bags for 3 weeks. So I'm definitely rediscovering.

I love figuring out what will go best with my outfit and mood. I'm wearing a red and white sundress today. Contrasting color didn't work.  I don't own a white bag. Not in the mood for metallics.  And, black felt harsh. So I opted for grey.


Murphy47 said:


> Columbus Day is a national holiday so all government offices and services are closed.
> It’s not a “big” holiday in that all stores are open and about 1/2 the schools are still in session.
> Mattress sales are big.
> Not much of a “party” holiday.


I've always wondered about the mattress sales. What about Columbus / October says mattress??


----------



## Murphy47

Sparkletastic said:


> Yes! I recently moved and because of logistics, I was without most of my bags for 3 weeks. So I'm definitely rediscovering.
> 
> I love figuring out what will go best with my outfit and mood. I'm wearing a red and white sundress today. Contrasting color didn't work.  I don't own a white bag. Not in the mood for metallics.  And, black felt harsh. So I opted for grey.
> I've always wondered about the mattress sales. What about Columbus / October says mattress??



Not sure. I think it’s just a made up excuse to sell all the mattresses that didn’t sell Labor Day weekend to make room for the new ones that come in for the January white sales.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sparkletastic said:


> .....I've always wondered about the mattress sales. What about Columbus / October says mattress??



Perhaps it was this lesser known quote by Columbus....?


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3847809
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it was this lesser known quote by Columbus....?



Possibly. 
Xlnt quote.


----------



## remainsilly

I think is a campaign to rename Columbus Day.
Unsure.

Also was:
9 October 2017 – NATIONAL KICK BUTT DAY |NATIONAL ONLINE BANKING DAY |NATIVE AMERICAN DAY | NATIONAL LEIF ERIKSON DAY | NATIONAL MOLDY CHEESE DAY |COLUMBUS DAY | NATIONAL PRO LIFE CUPCAKE DAY
Explanations/how to celebrate:
https://nationaldaycalendar.com/201...-columbus-day-native-american-day-national-o/

10 October is handbag day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Columbus Day is a national holiday so all government offices and services are closed.
> It’s not a “big” holiday in that all stores are open and about 1/2 the schools are still in session.
> Mattress sales are big.
> Not much of a “party” holiday.





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3847809
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps it was this lesser known quote by Columbus....?



Hehehe. This is funny. Are only mattresses marked down? 
Thanks for the Columbus Day explanation. Never heard of that day before.



remainsilly said:


> I think is a campaign to rename Columbus Day.
> Unsure.
> 
> Also was:
> 9 October 2017 – NATIONAL KICK BUTT DAY |NATIONAL ONLINE BANKING DAY |NATIVE AMERICAN DAY | NATIONAL LEIF ERIKSON DAY | NATIONAL MOLDY CHEESE DAY |COLUMBUS DAY | NATIONAL PRO LIFE CUPCAKE DAY
> Explanations/how to celebrate:
> https://nationaldaycalendar.com/201...-columbus-day-native-american-day-national-o/
> 
> 10 October is handbag day.


I am still in my Italian looks-like-a-Bays-but-it's-not bag. Maybe not the best bag to celebrate "handbag day".
But, as I am an eager handbag addict, I am strongly considering to buy a bag, today. As a present to myself for finding another job, finally.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This is funny. Are only mattresses marked down?
> Thanks for the Columbus Day explanation. Never heard of that day before.
> 
> 
> I am still in my Italian looks-like-a-Bays-but-it's-not bag. Maybe not the best bag to celebrate "handbag day".
> But, as I am an eager handbag addict, I am strongly considering to buy a bag, today. As a present to myself for finding another job, finally.



Yes !!!!   You must buy another bag to celebrate!  Congratulations Ludmilla!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Worshiped the handbag God a few moments ago.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Worshiped the handbag God a few moments ago.


You must do a reveal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You must do a reveal!


It will be shipped today... no idea when it's going to be here.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This is funny. Are only mattresses marked down?
> Thanks for the Columbus Day explanation. Never heard of that day before.
> 
> 
> I am still in my Italian looks-like-a-Bays-but-it's-not bag. Maybe not the best bag to celebrate "handbag day".
> But, as I am an eager handbag addict, I am strongly considering to buy a bag, today. As a present to myself for finding another job, finally.


We learn of Columbus Day as celebrating discovery of America.
By Christopher Columbus.
When teachers say, "Well, some Indians(Native Americans) were there. And some Vikings already had come & gone."
Then they insist that he discovered it FOR SPAIN.
It's all very confusing.

A good bag always is a celebration. Rock on.


Ludmilla said:


> It will be shipped today... no idea when it's going to be here.


oooooooooooooooh!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It will be shipped today... no idea when it's going to be here.[/QUOTE/]
> Bravo, Ludmilla!
> Fantastic celebration!
> We are all waiting to see your reveal. Let me guess.... Is it a Massaccesi?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> We learn of Columbus Day as celebrating discovery of America.
> By Christopher Columbus.
> When teachers say, "Well, some Indians(Native Americans) were there. And some Vikings already had come & gone."
> Then they insist that he discovered it FOR SPAIN.
> It's all very confusing.
> 
> A good bag always is a celebration. Rock on.
> 
> oooooooooooooooh!!!!


Hmmm. Not sure about Columbus (forgot most of the stuff of history lessons). But I think he wanted to find another passage to India for the Spanish. He ended up in America. 
Think it would be a great day to remember how often we try to achieve huge things (finding India), fail (not finding India), but have success nevertheless just in an unexpected way (finding America).


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia
(No, it's a preloved Mulberry Mabel, but don't tell anyone. )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia
> (No, it's a preloved Mulberry Mabel, but don't tell anyone. )


I have just looked it up on the Internet.
It's a fantastic bag, Ludmilla!
What a lovely celebration present!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Not sure about Columbus (forgot most of the stuff of history lessons). But I think he wanted to find another passage to India for the Spanish. He ended up in America.
> Think it would be a great day to remember how often we try to achieve huge things (finding India), fail (not finding India), but have success nevertheless just in an unexpected way (finding America).



Columbus was involved in the Inquisition and very unsuccessful at it. 
So he knocked around Europe trying to find a more lucrative career. 
He made a pest of himself and was finally sent to Portugal where the King and Queen gave him 3 leaky boats and said “See ya” never expecting to hear from him again. 
He was looking for a new passage to India. 
Between the scurvy, disentary and the mutiny, he got really lost. 
Finally land was sighted and they put him ashore in what is now the British West Indies. 
As the local population had no immunities to Euro diseases, many locals died. 
He was thrown off the Island and sailed around looking for gold, which he never found. 
He made 3 trips to the “New World” in all and never did find any treasure. Or India.


----------



## Murphy47

Now what, you may ask, has this to do with anything? Especially since the Vikings and Celts had already been here?
NOTHING. 
Americans just love to have parades and drink beer. 
Any excuse to eat hot dogs and wave flags. 
Personally, Handbag Day is a MUCH better excuse for a parade [emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162]


----------



## Fimpagebag

I couldn't agree more. What would National Handbag Day be without a parade?


----------



## Murphy47

That is an AMAZING Patricia Nash parade. 
I have sniffed most of these styles this season enviously. 
Thanks for the parade!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia
> (No, it's a preloved Mulberry Mabel, but don't tell anyone. )



Oooooh, how exciting, Ludmilla! Can hardly wait to see your new beauty!


----------



## remainsilly

Oh boy!
Parade time!


Dog & diesel tote salute your collection, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Glad you liked it, Murphy. And I agree with you. The smell of her bags is intoxicating!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Oh boy!
> Parade time!
> View attachment 3848615
> 
> Dog & diesel tote salute your collection, Fim.



Dog and diesel are the best!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3848599
> View attachment 3848598
> View attachment 3848597
> 
> I couldn't agree more. What would National Handbag Day be without a parade?


Perfect parade!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Oh boy!
> Parade time!
> View attachment 3848615
> 
> Dog & diesel tote salute your collection, Fim.


Your dog is just too much, he’s great!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. This is funny. Are only mattresses marked down?
> Thanks for the Columbus Day explanation. Never heard of that day before.
> 
> 
> I am still in my Italian looks-like-a-Bays-but-it's-not bag. Maybe not the best bag to celebrate "handbag day".
> But, as I am an eager handbag addict, I am strongly considering to buy a bag, today. As a present to myself for finding another job, finally.





Ludmilla said:


> Worshiped the handbag God a few moments ago.


So excited!  I goggled the bag. Yay!  What color? 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3848599
> View attachment 3848598
> View attachment 3848597
> 
> I couldn't agree more. What would National Handbag Day be without a parade?


Love it!!!


----------



## Murphy47

I did buy a new bag for Handbag Day, but I already hid it from the kitties since I am leaving in the morning. Taking the Kate Spade with me on the road trip. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



College girl decided she wanted to come home for Fall Break if I could afford it. 
Not really, but how can I pass up so much time in her company?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I did buy a new bag for Handbag Day, but I already hid it from the kitties since I am leaving in the morning. Taking the Kate Spade with me on the road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848716
> 
> College girl decided she wanted to come home for Fall Break if I could afford it.
> Not really, but how can I pass up so much time in her company?



Money well spent, Murphy. Have a great time with your daughter while surreptitiously basking in the thought of your new bag. 

Meanwhile, revel in your Kate Spade. Such a great color!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Money well spent, Murphy. Have a great time with your daughter while surreptitiously basking in the thought of your new bag.
> 
> Meanwhile, revel in your Kate Spade. Such a great color!



I love it! 
Looking forward to seeing my girl.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Columbus was involved in the Inquisition and very unsuccessful at it.
> So he knocked around Europe trying to find a more lucrative career.
> He made a pest of himself and was finally sent to Portugal where the King and Queen gave him 3 leaky boats and said “See ya” never expecting to hear from him again.
> He was looking for a new passage to India.
> Between the scurvy, disentary and the mutiny, he got really lost.
> Finally land was sighted and they put him ashore in what is now the British West Indies.
> As the local population had no immunities to Euro diseases, many locals died.
> He was thrown off the Island and sailed around looking for gold, which he never found.
> He made 3 trips to the “New World” in all and never did find any treasure. Or India.





Murphy47 said:


> Now what, you may ask, has this to do with anything? Especially since the Vikings and Celts had already been here?
> NOTHING.
> Americans just love to have parades and drink beer.
> Any excuse to eat hot dogs and wave flags.
> Personally, Handbag Day is a MUCH better excuse for a parade [emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162]



Well, well. Seems like Mr C isn't the best example for my newly invented Failure-But-Still-a-Success Day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3848599
> View attachment 3848598
> View attachment 3848597
> 
> I couldn't agree more. What would National Handbag Day be without a parade?





remainsilly said:


> Oh boy!
> Parade time!
> View attachment 3848615
> 
> Dog & diesel tote salute your collection, Fim.



Excellent parades, ladies! 
Fim, you have quite a collection.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> So excited!  I goggled the bag. Yay!  What color?
> Love it!!!


It is brown.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I did buy a new bag for Handbag Day, but I already hid it from the kitties since I am leaving in the morning. Taking the Kate Spade with me on the road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848716
> 
> College girl decided she wanted to come home for Fall Break if I could afford it.
> Not really, but how can I pass up so much time in her company?


Lovely new bag, Murphy. The colour is smashing. Hope you can use her a lot. 
So cool that your daughter is coming home for a few days. Happy for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

After another pumpkin decoration failure...





 


Our landlord asked me, if he should invite this guy for our Halloween party...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3848599
> View attachment 3848598
> View attachment 3848597
> 
> I couldn't agree more. What would National Handbag Day be without a parade?


Great parade, Fim!
No parade for me on Handbag National Day....I am stuck with my LP and thinking of the bags I have left behind...But once you decide to travel light there is no way back...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is brown.


Of course!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I did buy a new bag for Handbag Day, but I already hid it from the kitties since I am leaving in the morning. Taking the Kate Spade with me on the road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848716
> 
> College girl decided she wanted to come home for Fall Break if I could afford it.
> Not really, but how can I pass up so much time in her company?



Great color Murphy!  And enjoy time with your daughter!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, well. Seems like Mr C isn't the best example for my newly invented Failure-But-Still-a-Success Day.



Now that is not true. 
He was unsuccessful in his own time, BUT he has his own holiday (with parades) 500 years later. 
That’s pretty good.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is brown.



And as you have often said, Ludmilla, "you can never have enough brown" !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Now that is not true.
> He was unsuccessful in his own time, BUT he has his own holiday (with parades) 500 years later.
> That’s pretty good.







Fimpagebag said:


> And as you have often said, Ludmilla, "you can never have enough brown" !!
> 
> View attachment 3849164



Yes! 
Nice autumnal fairy.


----------



## magdalinka

Here is my contribution to the dogs and handbags parade. Ms Blue and my new to me Bottega Disco


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> I did buy a new bag for Handbag Day, but I already hid it from the kitties since I am leaving in the morning. Taking the Kate Spade with me on the road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848716
> 
> College girl decided she wanted to come home for Fall Break if I could afford it.
> Not really, but how can I pass up so much time in her company?



Such a rich color! Enjoy this beauty [emoji4]


----------



## magdalinka

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3848599
> View attachment 3848598
> View attachment 3848597
> 
> I couldn't agree more. What would National Handbag Day be without a parade?



Love this collection!! That black tooled bag in the ground is simply gorgeous


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great parade, Fim!
> No parade for me on Handbag National Day....I am stuck with my LP and thinking of the bags I have left behind...But once you decide to travel light there is no way back...



I understand completely, Mariapia. If I had to limit myself to one bag, I'd go crazy!  

Some days I choose one of my bags just because it's been awhile since I wore it. Example: today at work with my Dooney Aubrey Satchel..


----------



## Fimpagebag

magdalinka said:


> Love this collection!! That black tooled bag in the ground is simply gorgeous



Thank you, Magdalinka. Here's a close up of my Patricia Nash Vienna Satchel.


----------



## Mariapia

What a lovely dog, Magdalinka!
And your BV is to die for !


----------



## Fimpagebag

magdalinka said:


> View attachment 3849177
> 
> Here is my contribution to the dogs and handbags parade. Ms Blue and my new to me Bottega Disco



Love them both, Magdalinka! 
Is Ms. Blue a Border Collie?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Murphy47 said:


> I did buy a new bag for Handbag Day, but I already hid it from the kitties since I am leaving in the morning. Taking the Kate Spade with me on the road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848716
> 
> College girl decided she wanted to come home for Fall Break if I could afford it.
> Not really, but how can I pass up so much time in her company?


LOL! You can't.  Time spent with our DD's is sooooo precious. Enjoy the time! 

And pretty bag, I'm thinking of adding a purple. 



Fimpagebag said:


> And as you have often said, Ludmilla, "you can never have enough brown" !!
> 
> View attachment 3849164


I still don't have my first brown bag. 


magdalinka said:


> View attachment 3849177
> 
> Here is my contribution to the dogs and handbags parade. Ms Blue and my new to me Bottega Disco


I'm really starting to like the smaller cute BV bags. Great Disco. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3849181
> 
> 
> I understand completely, Mariapia. If I had to limit myself to one bag, I'd go crazy!
> 
> Some days I choose one of my bags just because it's been awhile since I wore it. Example: today at work with my Dooney Aubrey Satchel..


Love D&B and love some satchels!


----------



## magdalinka

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3849201
> 
> 
> Thank you, Magdalinka. Here's a close up of my Patricia Nash Vienna Satchel.


Something about that bag ... Just gorgeous, thank you for the close up. It looks thick but soft (not stiff like most tooled leather I have come across)



Mariapia said:


> What a lovely dog, Magdalinka!
> And your BV is to die for !





Fimpagebag said:


> Love them both, Magdalinka!
> Is Ms. Blue a Border Collie?





Sparkletastic said:


> LOL! You can't.  Time spent with our DD's is sooooo precious. Enjoy the time!
> 
> And pretty bag, I'm thinking of adding a purple.
> 
> 
> I still don't have my first brown bag.
> 
> I'm really starting to like the smaller cute BV bags. Great Disco.
> Love D&B and love some satchels!



Thank you for your kind words islanders! Yes, Ms. Blue is mostly a Border Collie, she has one blue eye and one brown eye and some black eyeliner (she is a sassy gal)


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Great parade, Fim!
> No parade for me on Handbag National Day....I am stuck with my LP and thinking of the bags I have left behind...But once you decide to travel light there is no way back...


At least you don't have to worry when your luggage gets lost by the airline.   On a recent trip, I didn't get to enjoy my checked in items as the luggage was returned to me only after I got back from my trip!   (At least it was found!!)  When friends heard that my luggage was missing, they were immediately concerned if there were bags there. Luckily, I didn't bring an extra that time except for a Longchamp LP travel bag.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> At least you don't have to worry when your luggage gets lost by the airline.   On a recent trip, I didn't get to enjoy my checked in items as the luggage was returned to me only after I got back from my trip!   (At least it was found!!)  When friends heard that my luggage was missing, they were immediately concerned if there were bags there. Luckily, I didn't bring an extra that time except for a Longchamp LP travel bag.


The same thing happened to a few friends of mine.... 
Very scary...
Traveling with carry on luggage only has other advantages ... Packing and unpacking  takes a few minutes.
You avoid spending money on big "souvenirs "as your luggage is already filled to the brim...
No check in counter, you just print your eboarding card and go through passport control when arriving at the airport.
Of course during the trip you will have to do the laundry as you didn't pack a lot of clothes.


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> The same thing happened to a few friends of mine....
> Very scary...
> Traveling with carry on luggage only has other advantages ... Packing and unpacking  takes a few minutes.
> You avoid spending money on big "souvenirs "as your luggage is already filled to the brim...
> No check in counter, you just print your eboarding card and go through passport control when arriving at the airport.
> Of course during the trip you will have to do the laundry as you didn't pack a lot of clothes.


I can never make carry-on only for international flights!! Lol! Either way has its advantages and disadvantages. 

ETA:  Btw, I often wonder how people can make carry-on only when there is a weight limit?  Our airlines here have limits of 7kg or 15lbs.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> I can never make carry-on only for international flights!! Lol! Either way has its advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> ETA:  Btw, I often wonder how people can make carry-on only when there is a weight limit?  Our airlines here have limits of 7kg or 15lbs.


Yes, same here, 7 kilos max. 
The main thing is that you have to buy a lightweight carry on. Mine ( a nylon Samsonite) weighs 1,6 kilos.
Then, I have a personal handbag in which I put my wallet, travel documents, cosmetics, phone and Ipad.


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> At least you don't have to worry when your luggage gets lost by the airline.   On a recent trip, I didn't get to enjoy my checked in items as the luggage was returned to me only after I got back from my trip!   (At least it was found!!)  When friends heard that my luggage was missing, they were immediately concerned if there were bags there. Luckily, I didn't bring an extra that time except for a Longchamp LP travel bag.





Mariapia said:


> The same thing happened to a few friends of mine....
> Very scary...
> Traveling with carry on luggage only has other advantages ... Packing and unpacking  takes a few minutes.
> You avoid spending money on big "souvenirs "as your luggage is already filled to the brim...
> No check in counter, you just print your eboarding card and go through passport control when arriving at the airport.
> Of course during the trip you will have to do the laundry as you didn't pack a lot of clothes.


Ugh. This is a bummer. 
Hehehe. I do not think that I could do a 7kg carry on. Although I travel light as I am taking the train most of the times.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmmm. I think I should say that I _*try*_ to travel light...



(Ludmilla on tour.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3849201
> 
> 
> Thank you, Magdalinka. Here's a close up of my Patricia Nash Vienna Satchel.


Love this bag, reminds me of a Bayswater.  Practical style, yet elegant.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I think I should say that I _*try*_ to travel light...
> 
> View attachment 3850126
> 
> (Ludmilla on tour.)



That’s me, too. [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I think I should say that I _*try*_ to travel light...
> 
> View attachment 3850126
> 
> (Ludmilla on tour.)


Oh dear! 
Reminds me of my childhood donkey.....


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I did buy a new bag for Handbag Day, but I already hid it from the kitties since I am leaving in the morning. Taking the Kate Spade with me on the road trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3848716
> 
> College girl decided she wanted to come home for Fall Break if I could afford it.
> Not really, but how can I pass up so much time in her company?


Great color!
Enjoy visit. Hug girl.
Scowl at any hurricanes nearby.


Ludmilla said:


> It is brown.


Had we any doubts?!
My earlier "Ludmilla's rainbow of brown" appears on google search, now.
So the world knows.


magdalinka said:


> View attachment 3849177
> 
> Here is my contribution to the dogs and handbags parade. Ms Blue and my new to me Bottega Disco



Omg, pup! Nice disco, too.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3849181
> 
> I understand completely, Mariapia. If I had to limit myself to one bag, I'd go crazy!
> Some days I choose one of my bags just because it's been awhile since I wore it. Example: today at work with my Dooney Aubrey Satchel..


Ah, the nostalgia of lab tables.
How it takes me back. To my stained backpack days. And trays full of dead things.


msd_bags said:


> ETA: Btw, I often wonder how people can make carry-on only when there is a weight limit? Our airlines here have limits of 7kg or 15lbs.


I pack a digital luggage scale.
And use non-wheeled, simple pack.
7kg for month trip to NZ--shown here:
What Hand Luggage do you bring on flights?


Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This is a bummer.
> Hehehe. I do not think that I could do a 7kg carry on. Although I travel light as I am taking the train most of the times.


People give me stuff--becomes harder on return trips.
Personal pack mule would be tempting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Reminds me of my childhood donkey.....


Don't worry. The donkey on the pic is a nice, gentle donkey. 


remainsilly said:


> Great color!
> Enjoy visit. Hug girl.
> Scowl at any hurricanes nearby.
> 
> Had we any doubts?!
> My earlier "Ludmilla's rainbow of brown" appears on google search, now.
> So the world knows.
> 
> 
> Omg, pup! Nice disco, too.
> 
> Ah, the nostalgia of lab tables.
> How it takes me back. To my stained backpack days. And trays full of dead things.
> 
> I pack a digital luggage scale.
> And use non-wheeled, simple pack.
> 7kg for month trip to NZ--shown here:
> What Hand Luggage do you bring on flights?
> 
> People give me stuff--becomes harder on return trips.
> Personal pack mule would be tempting.


Good grief, the rainbow appears on google?! 
Need. To. Buy. Other. Colours.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Doubling down on brown....  

My Dooney DB Zip Zip Satchel and DB wallet....


----------



## msd_bags

remainsilly said:


> I pack a digital luggage scale.
> And use non-wheeled, simple pack.
> 7kg for month trip to NZ--shown here:
> What Hand Luggage do you bring on flights?
> 
> People give me stuff--becomes harder on return trips.
> Personal pack mule would be tempting.


Thanks for the hand luggage link! I can not manage no wheels since airports require a lot of walking (sometimes no trolley available) and I can't handle the weight of hand luggage for long periods.  I have gone to a domestic resort destination with only a large nylon Longchamp for a 3 days/2 nights stay, well below 7kilos.   But international, I don't believe I can do it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3850471
> View attachment 3850474
> View attachment 3850476
> 
> 
> Doubling down on brown....
> 
> My Dooney DB Zip Zip Satchel and DB wallet....


Absolutely beautiful bag and wallet, Fim. Very feminine and elegant.
I love brown bags too.
I think Ludmilla must be looking  at the Dooney website right now...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely beautiful bag and wallet, Fim. Very feminine and elegant.
> I love brown bags too.
> I think Ludmilla must be looking  at the Dooney website right now...



I agree, Mariapia. "Brown never lets you down."


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3850471
> View attachment 3850474
> View attachment 3850476
> 
> 
> Doubling down on brown....
> 
> My Dooney DB Zip Zip Satchel and DB wallet....



Lovely bag and wallet, Fim.



Mariapia said:


> Absolutely beautiful bag and wallet, Fim. Very feminine and elegant.
> I love brown bags too.
> I think Ludmilla must be looking  at the Dooney website right now...



Erm. No, I am sitting on my hands and l am looking in a totally different direction. 



Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Mariapia. "Brown never lets you down."


Which is probably the reason, why I love brown bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

I can’t wait to see!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am back from the mall...
To avoid spending money....I only entered high end boutiques...
I was very honest, I said to the SAs that I wouldn't buy anything, just wanted to have a look at their new bag collections...
They were absolutely adorable, all of them.
If I had been on a bag hunt ( which I am not...), I would have bought the Joy Lock bag from Valentino....
It has just been released... A real beauty!
But no.... Resistance is the key word, isn't it?


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3851222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am back from the mall...
> To avoid spending money....I only entered high end boutiques...
> I was very honest, I said to the SAs that I wouldn't buy anything, just wanted to have a look at their new bag collections...
> They were absolutely adorable, all of them.
> If I had been on a bag hunt ( which I am not...), I would have bought the Joy Lock bag from Valentino....
> It has just been released... A real beauty!
> But no.... Resistance is the key word, isn't it?


oh wow… that's beautiful!
You were very strong to resist! <applause!>


----------



## Mariapia

Cookiefiend said:


> oh wow… that's beautiful!
> You were very strong to resist! <applause!>


Thank you Cookiefiend!
The price also helped...


----------



## Ludmilla

Waiting here


For my friend who is always late....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3851222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am back from the mall...
> To avoid spending money....I only entered high end boutiques...
> I was very honest, I said to the SAs that I wouldn't buy anything, just wanted to have a look at their new bag collections...
> They were absolutely adorable, all of them.
> If I had been on a bag hunt ( which I am not...), I would have bought the Joy Lock bag from Valentino....
> It has just been released... A real beauty!
> But no.... Resistance is the key word, isn't it?


Beautiful bag! I adore your discipline. 
(Hehehe. You try to complete a red rainbow. )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3851249
> 
> Waiting here
> View attachment 3851250
> 
> For my friend who is always late....


Your lovely bag is keeping you company, Ludmilla!
Enjoy your evening with your friend!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful bag! I adore your discipline.
> (Hehehe. You try to complete a red rainbow. )


Discipline? Well well.... I like that word....


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3850471
> View attachment 3850474
> View attachment 3850476
> 
> 
> Doubling down on brown....
> 
> My Dooney DB Zip Zip Satchel and DB wallet....


Matching wallet
Am huge fan of bag/wallet pairs.


msd_bags said:


> Thanks for the hand luggage link! I can not manage no wheels since airports require a lot of walking (sometimes no trolley available) and I can't handle the weight of hand luggage for long periods.  I have gone to a domestic resort destination with only a large nylon Longchamp for a 3 days/2 nights stay, well below 7kilos.   But international, I don't believe I can do it.


You are welcome.

I forget that not everyone runs through lines of cargo mules, to catch island ferries.
Or rides worldwide public transportation, with its interesting conversations & characters.
Packing heavier is a nice luxury for many.
But, I am cursed by the silnylon & scale mania.
No wrong.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3851222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am back from the mall...
> To avoid spending money....I only entered high end boutiques...
> I was very honest, I said to the SAs that I wouldn't buy anything, just wanted to have a look at their new bag collections...
> They were absolutely adorable, all of them.
> If I had been on a bag hunt ( which I am not...), I would have bought the Joy Lock bag from Valentino....
> It has just been released... A real beauty!
> But no.... Resistance is the key word, isn't it?


Reminds of kelly.
But looks easier to open/close.
Like it. Lovely leather.
Glad you are enjoying trip.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3851249
> 
> Waiting here
> View attachment 3851250
> 
> For my friend who is always late....


Does your friend have a new squeaky toy?
Mine does.
It has been squeaking through night.
But was taken away, as I drank morning coffee.
6 minutes of peace. Heaven.

Your photos are very comfortable.
Love scarf with bag. And pub arch stonework.Enjoy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3851222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am back from the mall...
> To avoid spending money....I only entered high end boutiques...
> I was very honest, I said to the SAs that I wouldn't buy anything, just wanted to have a look at their new bag collections...
> They were absolutely adorable, all of them.
> If I had been on a bag hunt ( which I am not...), I would have bought the Joy Lock bag from Valentino....
> It has just been released... A real beauty!
> But no.... Resistance is the key word, isn't it?




Wow gorgeous!  You have amazing willpower


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3851249
> 
> Waiting here
> View attachment 3851250
> 
> For my friend who is always late....


Have a great time!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Discipline? Well well.... I like that word....



I like that word, too.


remainsilly said:


> Matching wallet
> Am huge fan of bag/wallet pairs.
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> I forget that not everyone runs through lines of cargo mules, to catch island ferries.
> Or rides worldwide public transportation, with its interesting conversations & characters.
> Packing heavier is a nice luxury for many.
> But, I am cursed by the silnylon & scale mania.
> No wrong.
> 
> Reminds of kelly.
> But looks easier to open/close.
> Like it. Lovely leather.
> Glad you are enjoying trip.
> 
> Does your friend have a new squeaky toy?
> Mine does.
> It has been squeaking through night.
> But was taken away, as I drank morning coffee.
> 6 minutes of peace. Heaven.
> 
> Your photos are very comfortable.
> Love scarf with bag. And pub arch stonework.Enjoy!


No, no squeaky toys. 
But too much fish&chips. And a stomach in squeaking pain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your lovely bag is keeping you company, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy your evening with your friend!





Tomsmom said:


> Have a great time!!


Thank you, I did. And there was something waiting for me, when I got home....


----------



## vink

Hi girls! I hope everyone is all happy on the island. [emoji4] I guess my hangover last time at the Happy Mackerel was a bit too much I got lost to the land of Chaos and Such. 

Life hasn’t settled back yet, but I can’t help but drop by to check in with everyone. 

I can’t manage to travel with carryon for dear life. I don’t care coz I always shop to the brim when I travel. [emoji16] I try to pack light and only take the necessities just so I can preserve those weight for our way back when I can fill my luggage with my hauls. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28] 

I think if your carryon isn’t big and doesn’t “look” too stuffed or heavy, the flight attendants don’t really care. I never encounter that event before. But maybe they take it less seriously in Asia. But even when I travel to Europe, they don’t really care as long as the checked-in luggage is within limit. Very rarely they will ask me to weight the carryon, too. But maybe because I have a checked luggage so they don’t really care? 

I never load or even bring any valuables with me on a trip. No Brandname stuff and smallest ring on my finger. And they’re always with me, if I bring any. If I lost my luggage, there’ll only be clothes and perhaps cheap souvenirs. I don’t know. I lost mine once and lucky enough to get it back, too. But since there’s not much there, it’s not a Huge deal. Maybe a bit worried, but not much. Just another opportunity to shop for the addition to my closet. [emoji28]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, I did. And there was something waiting for me, when I got home....


I think I know what it is..... Your bag has arrived.....


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Hi girls! I hope everyone is all happy on the island. [emoji4] I guess my hangover last time at the Happy Mackerel was a bit too much I got lost to the land of Chaos and Such.
> 
> Life hasn’t settled back yet, but I can’t help but drop by to check in with everyone.
> 
> I can’t manage to travel with carryon for dear life. I don’t care coz I always shop to the brim when I travel. [emoji16] I try to pack light and only take the necessities just so I can preserve those weight for our way back when I can fill my luggage with my hauls. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> I think if your carryon isn’t big and doesn’t “look” too stuffed or heavy, the flight attendants don’t really care. I never encounter that event before. But maybe they take it less seriously in Asia. But even when I travel to Europe, they don’t really care as long as the checked-in luggage is within limit. Very rarely they will ask me to weight the carryon, too. But maybe because I have a checked luggage so they don’t really care?
> 
> I never load or even bring any valuables with me on a trip. No Brandname stuff and smallest ring on my finger. And they’re always with me, if I bring any. If I lost my luggage, there’ll only be clothes and perhaps cheap souvenirs. I don’t know. I lost mine once and lucky enough to get it back, too. But since there’s not much there, it’s not a Huge deal. Maybe a bit worried, but not much. Just another opportunity to shop for the addition to my closet. [emoji28]


Oh dear, those Mackerel hangovers are the worst...  Glad to see you back and I hope life settles in soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think I know what it is..... Your bag has arrived.....


Hmmm. Yes. This might be the case.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Yes. This might be the case.



There's nothing better than anticipation!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Yes. This might be the case.


Come on Ludmilla, spill !


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Hi girls! I hope everyone is all happy on the island. [emoji4] I guess my hangover last time at the Happy Mackerel was a bit too much I got lost to the land of Chaos and Such.
> 
> Life hasn’t settled back yet, but I can’t help but drop by to check in with everyone.
> 
> I can’t manage to travel with carryon for dear life. I don’t care coz I always shop to the brim when I travel. [emoji16] I try to pack light and only take the necessities just so I can preserve those weight for our way back when I can fill my luggage with my hauls. [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]
> 
> I think if your carryon isn’t big and doesn’t “look” too stuffed or heavy, the flight attendants don’t really care. I never encounter that event before. But maybe they take it less seriously in Asia. But even when I travel to Europe, they don’t really care as long as the checked-in luggage is within limit. Very rarely they will ask me to weight the carryon, too. But maybe because I have a checked luggage so they don’t really care?
> 
> I never load or even bring any valuables with me on a trip. No Brandname stuff and smallest ring on my finger. And they’re always with me, if I bring any. If I lost my luggage, there’ll only be clothes and perhaps cheap souvenirs. I don’t know. I lost mine once and lucky enough to get it back, too. But since there’s not much there, it’s not a Huge deal. Maybe a bit worried, but not much. Just another opportunity to shop for the addition to my closet. [emoji28]



I’m glad you’re back !


----------



## Tomsmom

I caught the back pack bug last week when I was looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. I couldn’t resist this one on clearance sale on the website, she arrived yesterday, yayy! My dh thinks I’m a little off for orderjng such a light color but I’m up to the challenge, lol


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3852139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the back pack bug last week when I was looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. I couldn’t resist this one on clearance sale on the website, she arrived yesterday, yayy! My dh thinks I’m a little off for orderjng such a light color but I’m up to the challenge, lol


Wow, Tomsmom, you got yourself a trendy back pack!
I love the colour and the leather looks amazing!
I wouldn't have resisted either!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3852139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the back pack bug last week when I was looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. I couldn’t resist this one on clearance sale on the website, she arrived yesterday, yayy! My dh thinks I’m a little off for orderjng such a light color but I’m up to the challenge, lol


Lovely back pack! Looks very elegant and I bet it is super practical. Great find! 
I don't think that the light colour should be a problem - as you carry it on your back. Would not wear it with a dark coat, but everything else should be fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

So, here you are, ladies:


My new to me Mabel. It is in the most perfect condition as it was stored away since purchase (in 2008). Which is kind of sad, because it is  such a beautiful bag. 
Hmmm. Would like to use it right away, but I am wondering if I should use her on my first day at the new job for the first time.


----------



## Sparkletastic

msd_bags said:


> I can never make carry-on only for international flights!! Lol! Either way has its advantages and disadvantages.
> 
> ETA:  Btw, I often wonder how people can make carry-on only when there is a weight limit?  Our airlines here have limits of 7kg or 15lbs.


I am a master packer. LOL! So, I can pack a _ton_ of clothes in my carryon. Luckily, I've never had anyone ask me to weigh my bag. 

When DD & I went to Europe this summer for 3 weeks, we each took only a carry on suitcase and medium sized backpack (as personal item).  Yet, we still had tons of clothing / shoe / bag options and only had to do laundry once.

But, I did have to buy a suitcase half way through to bring back the goodies I bought along the way. 


Ludmilla said:


> So, here you are, ladies:
> View attachment 3852174
> 
> My new to me Mabel. It is in the most perfect condition as it was stored away since purchase (in 2008). Which is kind of sad, because it is  such a beautiful bag.
> Hmmm. Would like to use it right away, but I am wondering if I should use her on my first day at the new job for the first time.


This is gorgeous! I hadn't heard of this model before now.

I'd wear her now. Life is short. I'm not big on "saving" things for later.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> So, here you are, ladies:
> View attachment 3852174
> 
> My new to me Mabel. It is in the most perfect condition as it was stored away since purchase (in 2008). Which is kind of sad, because it is  such a beautiful bag.
> Hmmm. Would like to use it right away, but I am wondering if I should use her on my first day at the new job for the first time.


 
Oh my goodness she is gorgeous!!  I’d have a hard time deciding when to make the maiden voyage as well. Wait for the first day on the job, I think that would be special.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So, here you are, ladies:
> View attachment 3852174
> 
> My new to me Mabel. It is in the most perfect condition as it was stored away since purchase (in 2008). Which is kind of sad, because it is  such a beautiful bag.
> Hmmm. Would like to use it right away, but I am wondering if I should use her on my first day at the new job for the first time.


What a gorgeous find, Ludmilla!
It looks brand new! I love everything about Mabel!
If I were you, I would use it immediately AND of course on your first day at the new office....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So, here you are, ladies:
> View attachment 3852174
> 
> My new to me Mabel. It is in the most perfect condition as it was stored away since purchase (in 2008). Which is kind of sad, because it is  such a beautiful bag.
> Hmmm. Would like to use it right away, but I am wondering if I should use her on my first day at the new job for the first time.



Gorgeous! Beyond beautiful, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3852139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the back pack bug last week when I was looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. I couldn’t resist this one on clearance sale on the website, she arrived yesterday, yayy! My dh thinks I’m a little off for orderjng such a light color but I’m up to the challenge, lol



 Love it, Tomsmom! The color is wonderful, winter white that will more than meet the challenge of the pending seasons.  Congrats on a great bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Waxing nostalgic on this last (or so the weather forecast portends) of our sunny Indian Summer days. 

Case in point: for my sixtieth birthday my DD surprised me with tickets to Cirque du Soleil. We had a wonderful time and this bag reminds me of that magical evening. 

My Piero Guidi "Magic Circus" Shoulder bag... **

(**fair warning: there are clowns and what some might consider unsettling horse imagery.    )


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3852393
> View attachment 3852394
> View attachment 3852395
> 
> 
> Waxing nostalgic on this last (or so the weather forecast portends) of our sunny Indian Summer days.
> 
> Case in point: for my sixtieth birthday my DD surprised me with tickets to Cirque du Soleil. We had a wonderful time and this bag reminds me of that magical evening.
> 
> My Piero Guidi "Magic Circus" Shoulder bag... **
> 
> (**fair warning: there are clowns and what some might consider unsettling horse imagery.    )


Such a unique bag and a great reminder of the time with your dd!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3852393
> View attachment 3852394
> View attachment 3852395
> 
> 
> Waxing nostalgic on this last (or so the weather forecast portends) of our sunny Indian Summer days.
> 
> Case in point: for my sixtieth birthday my DD surprised me with tickets to Cirque du Soleil. We had a wonderful time and this bag reminds me of that magical evening.
> 
> My Piero Guidi "Magic Circus" Shoulder bag... **
> 
> (**fair warning: there are clowns and what some might consider unsettling horse imagery.    )


That bag is absolutely adorable, Fim!
and your DD a wonderful daughter. I have never seen the Cirque du Soleil in real life, unfortunately . You must have spent a fantastic evening!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3852139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the back pack bug last week when I was looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. I couldn’t resist this one on clearance sale on the website, she arrived yesterday, yayy! My dh thinks I’m a little off for orderjng such a light color but I’m up to the challenge, lol


Backpacks are fun.
They can be outside-norm colors. In fact, SHOULD be!
Like the dumpling shape. Enjoy.


Ludmilla said:


> So, here you are, ladies:
> View attachment 3852174
> 
> My new to me Mabel. It is in the most perfect condition as it was stored away since purchase (in 2008). Which is kind of sad, because it is  such a beautiful bag.
> Hmmm. Would like to use it right away, but I am wondering if I should use her on my first day at the new job for the first time.


 OMG! Gorgeous!

No. Never use this bag.
Leave unattended on sofa.
Then allow my ninjas to work.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3852393
> View attachment 3852394
> View attachment 3852395
> 
> 
> Waxing nostalgic on this last (or so the weather forecast portends) of our sunny Indian Summer days.
> 
> Case in point: for my sixtieth birthday my DD surprised me with tickets to Cirque du Soleil. We had a wonderful time and this bag reminds me of that magical evening.
> 
> My Piero Guidi "Magic Circus" Shoulder bag... **
> 
> (***fair warning: there are clowns and what some might consider unsettling horse imagery.    *)


Cirque du Soleil shows are magical.
Your bag is as surrealist art--
surrealism seems to blur the stark horror of horses & clowns. I like this.
Add some melting clocks = all good.


----------



## remainsilly

Finally squeaked himself into a deep, happy nap.



EVERY ONE of those colored balls makes noise.
The insanity...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Such a unique bag and a great reminder of the time with your dd!



Thank you, Tomsmom. Piero Guidi's Magic Circus bags are so often sold out that I considered myself fortunate to find one preowned and at a fairly reasonable price. I don't wear it often, but whenever I do, it always makes me smile.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That bag is absolutely adorable, Fim!
> and your DD a wonderful daughter. I have never seen the Cirque du Soleil in real life, unfortunately . You must have spent a fantastic evening!



It was amazing, Mariapia! It's a memory I will always cherish.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Backpacks are fun.
> They can be outside-norm colors. In fact, SHOULD be!
> Like the dumpling shape. Enjoy.
> 
> OMG! Gorgeous!
> 
> No. Never use this bag.
> Leave unattended on sofa.
> Then allow my ninjas to work.
> 
> Good idea!
> 
> Cirque du Soleil shows are magical.
> Your bag is as surrealist art--
> surrealism seems to blur the stark horror of horses & clowns. I like this.
> Add some melting clocks = all good.



I'm a fan of Dali as well, Remainsilly.


----------



## vink

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3852139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I caught the back pack bug last week when I was looking at the Rebecca Minkoff Julian. I couldn’t resist this one on clearance sale on the website, she arrived yesterday, yayy! My dh thinks I’m a little off for orderjng such a light color but I’m up to the challenge, lol



That’s pretty!


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3852393
> View attachment 3852394
> View attachment 3852395
> 
> 
> Waxing nostalgic on this last (or so the weather forecast portends) of our sunny Indian Summer days.
> 
> Case in point: for my sixtieth birthday my DD surprised me with tickets to Cirque du Soleil. We had a wonderful time and this bag reminds me of that magical evening.
> 
> My Piero Guidi "Magic Circus" Shoulder bag... **
> 
> (**fair warning: there are clowns and what some might consider unsettling horse imagery.    )



That’s whimsical! I like Cirque du Soleil show, too. Still remember my first time watching O years ago. Your bag’s print is a wonderful reminder. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> So, here you are, ladies:
> View attachment 3852174
> 
> My new to me Mabel. It is in the most perfect condition as it was stored away since purchase (in 2008). Which is kind of sad, because it is  such a beautiful bag.
> Hmmm. Would like to use it right away, but I am wondering if I should use her on my first day at the new job for the first time.



Go use it! I’m sure it’ll serve you nicely. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

And thanks for a warm welcome back, everybody! [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> I am a master packer. LOL! So, I can pack a _ton_ of clothes in my carryon. Luckily, I've never had anyone ask me to weigh my bag.
> 
> When DD & I went to Europe this summer for 3 weeks, we each took only a carry on suitcase and medium sized backpack (as personal item).  Yet, we still had tons of clothing / shoe / bag options and only had to do laundry once.
> 
> But, I did have to buy a suitcase half way through to bring back the goodies I bought along the way.
> This is gorgeous! I hadn't heard of this model before now.
> 
> I'd wear her now. Life is short. I'm not big on "saving" things for later.





Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness she is gorgeous!!  I’d have a hard time deciding when to make the maiden voyage as well. Wait for the first day on the job, I think that would be special.





Fimpagebag said:


> Gorgeous! Beyond beautiful, Ludmilla!





remainsilly said:


> Backpacks are fun.
> They can be outside-norm colors. In fact, SHOULD be!
> Like the dumpling shape. Enjoy.
> 
> OMG! Gorgeous!
> 
> No. Never use this bag.
> Leave unattended on sofa.
> Then allow my ninjas to work.
> 
> Cirque du Soleil shows are magical.
> Your bag is as surrealist art--
> surrealism seems to blur the stark horror of horses & clowns. I like this.
> Add some melting clocks = all good.


Thank you all for your lovely words about my lovely bag. I think I will use her on my first day on the new job. It's only 3 weeks away. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3852393
> View attachment 3852394
> View attachment 3852395
> 
> 
> Waxing nostalgic on this last (or so the weather forecast portends) of our sunny Indian Summer days.
> 
> Case in point: for my sixtieth birthday my DD surprised me with tickets to Cirque du Soleil. We had a wonderful time and this bag reminds me of that magical evening.
> 
> My Piero Guidi "Magic Circus" Shoulder bag... **
> 
> (**fair warning: there are clowns and what some might consider unsettling horse imagery.    )


Ooooooh. I like that unsettling horse imagery. 
Sounds like you enjoyed a wonderful show with DD. 


remainsilly said:


> Finally squeaked himself into a deep, happy nap.
> 
> View attachment 3852445
> 
> EVERY ONE of those colored balls makes noise.
> The insanity...


Regarding kids and dogs: never buy them squeaky toys.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Go use it! I’m sure it’ll serve you nicely.


Thank you, vink. I think you are all right, I should use her at once, but as I am cleaning out the office at the moment it is more practical to wear something bigger with crossbody strap. Mabel will get her first outing soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wishing all islanders a very happy Sunday!
Hope you are all enjoying a nice breakfast with your favorite food.


Like Fim we are enjoying the last glorious days of autumn around here.


So, ladies, lets logout off tpf and run wild outside in the real world.


Happy Sunday again!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm a fan of Dali as well, Remainsilly.


Me too, Fim! I remember the day I bought one of his lithos.... I took it home as if I were the queen of the world!


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Wishing all islanders a very happy Sunday!
> Hope you are all enjoying a nice breakfast with your favorite food.
> View attachment 3852783
> 
> Like Fim we are enjoying the last glorious days of autumn around here.
> View attachment 3852784
> 
> So, ladies, lets logout off tpf and run wild outside in the real world.
> View attachment 3852785
> 
> Happy Sunday again!



Ah... how I miss real autumn and living in place with 4 seasons. 

It’s all rain storm here this week and from the forecast, it’ll last into next week. I’m having a sore throat and bit of cold from DD again and we have short trip to waterfall next week. I’m gonna have to stay in, but I’ll keep myself as warm and toasty as I imagine it’s all turning yellow and red outside instead of gray cloud and wet ground. [emoji28] 

I think a glass of warm milk will suit the mood! (Go get myself one. [emoji4])


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Fim! I remember the day I bought one of his lithos.... I took it home as if I were the queen of the world!



Oh how your post takes me back to my days as a student at the University, Mariapia!   
My minor in college was Art History, and I was enthralled by Dali. This was one of my favorites....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Wishing all islanders a very happy Sunday!




Happy Sunday to you as well, Ludmilla! As forecast, today is windy and rainy where I am. 

Perfect for staying inside watching football!


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> Ah... how I miss real autumn and living in place with 4 seasons.
> 
> It’s all rain storm here this week and from the forecast, it’ll last into next week. I’m having a sore throat and bit of cold from DD again and we have short trip to waterfall next week. I’m gonna have to stay in, but I’ll keep myself as warm and toasty as I imagine it’s all turning yellow and red outside instead of gray cloud and wet ground. [emoji28]
> 
> I think a glass of warm milk will suit the mood! (Go get myself one. [emoji4])



Hope you feel better soon, vink.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh how your post takes me back to my days as a student at the University, Mariapia!
> My minor in college was Art History, and I was enthralled by Dali. This was one of my favorites....
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852960


This one is great. I see it for the first time.
Have fun watching football! Sounds like great fun. Hope there is some tasty food around.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm a fan of Dali as well, Remainsilly.


Had not seen work you posted. Cool.
Remember egg symbolism in _Metamorphosis of Narcissus, _at London's Tate Modern.
http://images.vogue.it/imgs/galleries/peole-are-talking-about/zoom/006472/1-13326_0x440.jpg


Ludmilla said:


> Regarding kids and dogs: never buy them squeaky toys.


They will find other noisy toys.
And become far too inventive.
With dogs, this means, "Hey! That coffee table looks tasty!"
Or, "Ramming this door with my big skull causes a neat 'slam' sound!"


Ludmilla said:


> So, ladies, lets logout off tpf and run wild outside in the real world.


 On it!


vink said:


> Ah... how I miss real autumn and living in place with 4 seasons.
> 
> It’s all rain storm here this week and from the forecast, it’ll last into next week. I’m having a sore throat and bit of cold from DD again and we have short trip to waterfall next week. I’m gonna have to stay in, but I’ll keep myself as warm and toasty as I imagine it’s all turning yellow and red outside instead of gray cloud and wet ground. [emoji28]
> 
> I think a glass of warm milk will suit the mood! (Go get myself one. [emoji4])


The tropics have other beauties. As flowers & lizards & oceans.
Hope you feel better.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3852971
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday to you as well, Ludmilla! As forecast, today is windy and rainy where I am.
> 
> Perfect for staying inside watching football!


I may be reversed version of quote.
Spring & summer are for baseball games.
I ignore football. And sink into a why-God-why?! slump.  Of mild manners & excessive sighing.
Until more baseball appears, next year.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh how your post takes me back to my days as a student at the University, Mariapia!
> My minor in college was Art History, and I was enthralled by Dali. This was one of my favorites....
> 
> Whoops! Apologies to all! My iPad is having one of its fits and I posted the wrong print! (It's one of my favorites, but not a Dali)
> 
> This is the Dali I meant to post.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Had not seen work you posted. Cool.
> Remember egg symbolism in _Metamorphosis of Narcissus, _at London's Tate Modern.
> http://images.vogue.it/imgs/galleries/peole-are-talking-about/zoom/006472/1-13326_0x440.jpg
> 
> They will find other noisy toys.
> And become far too inventive.
> With dogs, this means, "Hey! That coffee table looks tasty!"
> Or, "Ramming this door with my big skull causes a neat 'slam' sound!"
> On it!
> 
> The tropics have other beauties. As flowers & lizards & oceans.
> Hope you feel better.
> 
> I may be reversed version of quote.
> Spring & summer are for baseball games.
> I ignore football. And sink into a why-God-why?! slump.  Of mild manners & excessive sighing.
> Until more baseball appears, next year.



At least the mlb playoffs are underway. No interest in the Astros, Remainsilly?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3853010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how your post takes me back to my days as a student at the University, Mariapia!
> My minor in college was Art History, and I was enthralled by Dali. This was one of my favorites....


Wow! Absolutely fantastic!
Surrealism is great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This one is great. I see it for the first time.
> Have fun watching football! Sounds like great fun. Hope there is some tasty food around.



There's a good reason why you never saw it before, Ludmilla. My less than reliable iPad (or perhaps it was my clumsiness) posted the wrong image.  It's not a Dali, but still one of my favorite prints. I have edited my original post accordingly with the Dali I meant to post.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Absolutely fantastic!



Hopefully you saw the print I mean to post, Mariapia! I have edited my original post with the Dali I meant to post.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3853002


Dali was a genius!
Thanks for sharing, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Ah... how I miss real autumn and living in place with 4 seasons.
> 
> It’s all rain storm here this week and from the forecast, it’ll last into next week. I’m having a sore throat and bit of cold from DD again and we have short trip to waterfall next week. I’m gonna have to stay in, but I’ll keep myself as warm and toasty as I imagine it’s all turning yellow and red outside instead of gray cloud and wet ground. [emoji28]
> 
> I think a glass of warm milk will suit the mood! (Go get myself one. [emoji4])


Feel better soon!


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3853010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh how your post takes me back to my days as a student at the University, Mariapia!
> My minor in college was Art History, and I was enthralled by Dali. This was one of my favorites....


He! You have changed the pic! I liked the egg. (Like the new one, too!)


remainsilly said:


> Had not seen work you posted. Cool.
> Remember egg symbolism in _Metamorphosis of Narcissus, _at London's Tate Modern.
> http://images.vogue.it/imgs/galleries/peole-are-talking-about/zoom/006472/1-13326_0x440.jpg
> 
> They will find other noisy toys.
> And become far too inventive.
> With dogs, this means, "Hey! That coffee table looks tasty!"
> Or, "Ramming this door with my big skull causes a neat 'slam' sound!"
> On it!
> 
> The tropics have other beauties. As flowers & lizards & oceans.
> Hope you feel better.
> 
> I may be reversed version of quote.
> Spring & summer are for baseball games.
> I ignore football. And sink into a why-God-why?! slump.  Of mild manners & excessive sighing.
> Until more baseball appears, next year.


ah. I see. Squeaky toys help to avoid other - stuff. 
Hope you are out for an adventure, today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There's a good reason why you never saw it before, Ludmilla. My less than reliable iPad (or perhaps it was my clumsiness) posted the wrong image.  It's not a Dali, but still one of my favorite prints. I have edited my original post accordingly with the Dali I meant to post.


We need that egg pic again, Fim. 
Do you know who made it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We need that egg pic again, Fim.
> Do you know who made it?



Yes, Ludmilla. The artist is Marcel Caram. Here's his egg print, along with another one of his paintings I love....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3853024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853020
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla. The artist is Marcel Caram. Here's his egg print, along with another one of his paintings I love....


Cool, thank you, Fim. I will check this artist out.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3853024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853020
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla. The artist is Marcel Caram. Here's his egg print, along with another one of his paintings I love....


 I had never heard of him, I have just googled him.
He is from Brazil.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ludmilla said:


> Wishing all islanders a very happy Sunday!
> *Hope you are all enjoying a nice breakfast with your favorite food.*
> View attachment 3852783
> 
> Like Fim we are enjoying the last glorious days of autumn around here.
> View attachment 3852784
> 
> So, ladies, lets logout off tpf and run wild outside in the real world.
> View attachment 3852785
> 
> Happy Sunday again!


Happy Sunday! My granny's spirit took me over today. I made steel cut oats, bacon, cheese eggs and home made hot rolls with vanilla sugar butter for breakfast.
     ...then we descended into a food coma...

Very different from my usual breakfast of a soft boiled egg and veggies.


vink said:


> Ah... how I miss real autumn and living in place with 4 seasons.
> 
> It’s all rain storm here this week and from the forecast, it’ll last into next week. I’m having a sore throat and bit of cold from DD again and we have short trip to waterfall next week. I’m gonna have to stay in, but I’ll keep myself as warm and toasty as I imagine it’s all turning yellow and red outside instead of gray cloud and wet ground. [emoji28]
> 
> I think a glass of warm milk will suit the mood! (Go get myself one. [emoji4])


Hope you feel better soon, vink!
Have you tried zinc?


remainsilly said:


> Had not seen work you posted. Cool.
> Remember egg symbolism in _Metamorphosis of Narcissus, _at London's Tate Modern.
> http://images.vogue.it/imgs/galleries/peole-are-talking-about/zoom/006472/1-13326_0x440.jpg
> 
> They will find other noisy toys.
> And become far too inventive.
> With dogs, this means, "Hey! That coffee table looks tasty!"
> Or, "Ramming this door with my big skull causes a neat 'slam' sound!"
> On it!
> 
> The tropics have other beauties. As flowers & lizards & oceans.
> Hope you feel better.
> 
> I may be reversed version of quote.
> Spring & summer are for baseball games.
> I ignore football. And sink into a why-God-why?! slump.  Of mild manners & excessive sighing.
> Until more baseball appears, next year.


YES! Baseball Football



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3853024
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853020
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla. The artist is Marcel Caram. Here's his egg print, along with another one of his paintings I love....


 Oy...I love art. And, I appreciate surrealists. But they would disturb my dreams should I add them to my walls.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> At least the mlb playoffs are underway. No interest in the Astros, Remainsilly?


Prefer attending games irl.
Often minor leagues, etc.
Where players respect the game. Rather than almighty commercialism $.
And kind people sell me snowcones.

But do like White Sox.

This Marcel Caram is very interesting artist.
Thanks for sharing!


Sparkletastic said:


> Oy...I love art. And, I appreciate surrealists. But they would disturb my dreams should I add them to my walls.


Another way to view Surrealist art:
it softens/blurs edges of scary things.
So we can tolerate looking at them.

*Example: Horse, spawn of evil--*
Realism:_ (as Joseph Conrad might say, "The horror, the horror...")


Nightmares for 1 month, at least.
Cannot look without cringing. Refuse.
_
Surrealism:(_by Mexican graffiti artist, Dhear One)
Is interesting to study. 
Lacks violent teeth & satan-type aspect. Resembles strolling confetti or a friendly piñata. 


Is the best sort of horse.
Not shielding eyes & screaming at sight of it._

Surrealism = score!


----------



## Fimpagebag

I agree with you regarding minor league baseball, Remainsilly.
Love the vibe and earnest effort by the players. Also a big fan of ballpark eats..   

_Remind me never to post a photo of our horse, Remainsilly. 
He is brown with a white "skull face" and blue eyes. Scares the bejeebers out of most folk.    
_


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sparkletastic said:


> .... Oy...I love art. And, I appreciate surrealists. But they would disturb my dreams should I add them to my walls.



Dali was more than a surrealist, Sparkletastic. His Girl at the Window is also one I admire...


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> Another way to view Surrealist art:
> it softens/blurs edges of scary things.
> So we can tolerate looking at them.
> 
> *Example: Horse, spawn of evil--*
> Realism:_ (as Joseph Conrad might say, "The horror, the horror...")
> View attachment 3853251
> 
> Nightmares for 1 month, at least.
> Cannot look without cringing. Refuse.
> _
> Surrealism:(_by Mexican graffiti artist, Dhear One)
> Is interesting to study.
> Lacks violent teeth & satan-type aspect. Resembles strolling confetti or a friendly piñata.
> View attachment 3853254
> 
> Is the best sort of horse.
> Not shielding eyes & screaming at sight of it._
> 
> Surrealism = score!


Hmmmm...I love this perspective. Thinking...

I think my problem is the twist on the real. Seems deformed / malformed (?) No, those aren't the right words. But I struggle to describe 

My adulthood gives me maturity so I can smile and nod companionably with others when viewing surrealist art. And with some art that is "closer in" I can actually love it.  But in truth, the lizard part of my brain serves up panicky fear for much of it.

Expressions like this, fascinate me. Love it! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Expressions like this horrify me. But because I can see the intent and (fairly heavy handed) commentary here - provoke thought & get emotional reaction to engender change - I very much can appreciate it.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Images like these are the ones disturb me. (Back to a horsey!  LOL!)  I am still struggling to figure out why. But it's deep, involuntary revulsion.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> Dali was more than a surrealist, Sparkletastic. His Girl at the Window is also one I admire...
> 
> View attachment 3853266


This is beautiful


----------



## remainsilly

Sparkletastic said:


> Hmmmm...I love this perspective. Thinking...
> 
> I think my problem is the twist on the real. Seems deformed / malformed (?) No, those aren't the right words. But I struggle to describe
> 
> My adulthood gives me maturity so I can smile and nod companionably with others when viewing surrealist art. And with some art that is "closer in" I can actually love it.  But in truth, the lizard part of my brain serves up panicky fear for much of it.
> 
> Expressions like this, fascinate me. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expressions like this horrify me. But because I can see the intent and (fairly heavy handed) commentary here - provoke thought & get emotional reaction to engender change - I very much can appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images like these are the ones disturb me. (Back to a horsey!  LOL!)  I am still struggling to figure out why. But it's deep, involuntary revulsion.
> View attachment 3853276


Hmm. 
The last work disturbs you most?
Hmm.
Perhaps your logic battles against the visible subject matter?
Instead of calling it, "artist's interpretation?"
Unsure. Is fascinating viewpoint mystery. 
Glad you shared.

Never wander into Modernism.
Brâncuşi's _Bird_ _in Space _would scar a well-developed sense of order & rightness immeasurably.


----------



## vink

Fimpagebag said:


> Hope you feel better soon, vink.



Thanks. **hugs back** [emoji4]


----------



## vink

remainsilly said:


> Had not seen work you posted. Cool.
> Remember egg symbolism in _Metamorphosis of Narcissus, _at London's Tate Modern.
> http://images.vogue.it/imgs/galleries/peole-are-talking-about/zoom/006472/1-13326_0x440.jpg
> 
> They will find other noisy toys.
> And become far too inventive.
> With dogs, this means, "Hey! That coffee table looks tasty!"
> Or, "Ramming this door with my big skull causes a neat 'slam' sound!"
> On it!
> 
> The tropics have other beauties. As flowers & lizards & oceans.
> Hope you feel better.
> 
> I may be reversed version of quote.
> Spring & summer are for baseball games.
> I ignore football. And sink into a why-God-why?! slump.  Of mild manners & excessive sighing.
> Until more baseball appears, next year.



I laugh out loud when I see your comment. [emoji16] I Do get fascinated with lizards. [emoji16] I can look at them all day and even considered having a pet lizard.... until I know I have to feed them. No..... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Feel better soon!
> 
> He! You have changed the pic! I liked the egg. (Like the new one, too!)
> 
> ah. I see. Squeaky toys help to avoid other - stuff.
> Hope you are out for an adventure, today.



Thanks, Ludmilla! [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Sunday! My granny's spirit took me over today. I made steel cut oats, bacon, cheese eggs and home made hot rolls with vanilla sugar butter for breakfast.
> ...then we descended into a food coma...
> 
> Very different from my usual breakfast of a soft boiled egg and veggies.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, vink!
> Have you tried zinc?
> YES! Baseball Football
> 
> Oy...I love art. And, I appreciate surrealists. But they would disturb my dreams should I add them to my walls.



Thanks! Not yet. Um... maybe I will. [emoji848]


----------



## vink

Well, I’m apparently very old school about art. [emoji28] I’m all for romantic and renaissance for paintings. I used to think rococo was too much until I visited St. Petersburg years ago. I gladly swallowed my words back after I was done picking up my jaw from the floor. It’s a clear and concrete lesson to me that in fact, there’s never too much. It’s all up to the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> The last work disturbs you most?
> Hmm.
> Perhaps your logic battles against the visible subject matter?
> Instead of calling it, "artist's interpretation?"
> Unsure. Is fascinating viewpoint mystery.
> Glad you shared.
> 
> Never wander into Modernism.
> Brâncuşi's _Bird_ _in Space _would scar a well-developed sense of order & rightness immeasurably.


Lol! No. Actually, I love Brâncuşi.  Modernist art is one of my favorites.

I have a number of examples in my home, including this locally reproduced interpretation of _I and the Village_ by Marc Chagall.

Original piece


	

		
			
		

		
	
Oil reproduction I purchased at a fund raiser to support young, local artists:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
So, who knows what's going on in my crazy brain.   LOL!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> I laugh out loud when I see your comment. [emoji16] I Do get fascinated with lizards. [emoji16] I can look at them all day and even considered having a pet lizard.... until I know I have to feed them. No..... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


Lizards are cool peeps. I had several as pets when I was a child due to crazy dander allergies + science career parents.   lol!


----------



## vink

Sparkletastic said:


> Lizards are cool peeps. I had several as pets when I was a child due to crazy dander allergies + science career parents.   lol!



That’s brave. [emoji38] I looked up info when I decided that maybe I should have one. [emoji28] And when I found out what’s on the menu, I just have to do the back pedal. [emoji28] (plus, I’m pretty sure if I weren’t home, it’d starve to death. I don’t think I can hire anyone for the nanny duty. [emoji28])


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> That’s brave. [emoji38] I looked up info when I decided that maybe I should have one. [emoji28] And when I found out what’s on the menu, I just have to do the back pedal. [emoji28] (plus, I’m pretty sure if I weren’t home, it’d starve to death. I don’t think I can hire anyone for the nanny duty. [emoji28])


LOL! Yes. Their diet leave much to be desired.  And, it would take a special soul to nanny.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Dali was more than a surrealist, Sparkletastic. His Girl at the Window is also one I admire...
> 
> View attachment 3853266


No words ....


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Happy Sunday! My granny's spirit took me over today. I made steel cut oats, bacon, cheese eggs and home made hot rolls with vanilla sugar butter for breakfast.
> ...then we descended into a food coma...
> 
> Very different from my usual breakfast of a soft boiled egg and veggies.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon, vink!
> Have you tried zinc?
> YES! Baseball Football
> 
> Oy...I love art. And, I appreciate surrealists. But they would disturb my dreams should I add them to my walls.


Sound like a really tasty food coma... 
Maybe I should put some surrealists on my walls. Normally, I dream about the office. It cannot get any worse. 


remainsilly said:


> Prefer attending games irl.
> Often minor leagues, etc.
> Where players respect the game. Rather than almighty commercialism $.
> And kind people sell me snowcones.
> 
> But do like White Sox.
> 
> This Marcel Caram is very interesting artist.
> Thanks for sharing!
> 
> Another way to view Surrealist art:
> it softens/blurs edges of scary things.
> So we can tolerate looking at them.
> 
> *Example: Horse, spawn of evil--*
> Realism:_ (as Joseph Conrad might say, "The horror, the horror...")
> View attachment 3853251
> 
> Nightmares for 1 month, at least.
> Cannot look without cringing. Refuse.
> _
> Surrealism:(_by Mexican graffiti artist, Dhear One)
> Is interesting to study.
> Lacks violent teeth & satan-type aspect. Resembles strolling confetti or a friendly piñata.
> View attachment 3853254
> 
> Is the best sort of horse.
> Not shielding eyes & screaming at sight of it._
> 
> Surrealism = score!



Hehehe. Soap bubble horsey does not look like a horsey at all.
I prefer the nightmare version. 




Fimpagebag said:


> I agree with you regarding minor league baseball, Remainsilly.
> Love the vibe and earnest effort by the players. Also a big fan of ballpark eats..
> 
> _Remind me never to post a photo of our horse, Remainsilly.
> He is brown with a white "skull face" and blue eyes. Scares the bejeebers out of most folk.    _


(I'd like to see it)


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Hmmmm...I love this perspective. Thinking...
> 
> I think my problem is the twist on the real. Seems deformed / malformed (?) No, those aren't the right words. But I struggle to describe
> 
> My adulthood gives me maturity so I can smile and nod companionably with others when viewing surrealist art. And with some art that is "closer in" I can actually love it.  But in truth, the lizard part of my brain serves up panicky fear for much of it.
> 
> Expressions like this, fascinate me. Love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853272
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Expressions like this horrify me. But because I can see the intent and (fairly heavy handed) commentary here - provoke thought & get emotional reaction to engender change - I very much can appreciate it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853273
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Images like these are the ones disturb me. (Back to a horsey!  LOL!)  I am still struggling to figure out why. But it's deep, involuntary revulsion.
> View attachment 3853276


I love pics like the last one! It reminds me of those seahorse fountains. 
I am not very "happy" about the second pic. The moral content is too obvious for me.
And I am fascinated by pic one, too. But my favorite of the three is pic #3. 

I like Erik Johansson. He is doing "surrealist photography".
http://www.erikjohanssonphoto.com/



vink said:


> Well, I’m apparently very old school about art. [emoji28] I’m all for romantic and renaissance for paintings. I used to think rococo was too much until I visited St. Petersburg years ago. I gladly swallowed my words back after I was done picking up my jaw from the floor. It’s a clear and concrete lesson to me that in fact, there’s never too much. It’s all up to the eye of the beholder.


Those are cool, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

The Flo today.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3853800
> 
> The Flo today.



Ah...  it’s so pretty!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> I laugh out loud when I see your comment. [emoji16] I Do get fascinated with lizards. [emoji16] I can look at them all day and even considered having a pet lizard.... until I know I have to feed them. No..... [emoji28][emoji28][emoji28]


Lizards are easier to wave at, through windows.
As admiring, distant friends.


vink said:


> Well, I’m apparently very old school about art. [emoji28] I’m all for romantic and renaissance for paintings. I used to think rococo was too much until I visited St. Petersburg years ago. I gladly swallowed my words back after I was done picking up my jaw from the floor. It’s a clear and concrete lesson to me that in fact, there’s never too much. *It’s all up to the eye of the beholder.*


Agreed!
Until I saw authentic van Gogh, not a fan.
The prints lost everything.
But standing before his work, in Amsterdam--I wept.
Also, quite astounded by Rubens.


Sparkletastic said:


> Lol! No. Actually, I love Brâncuşi.  Modernist art is one of my favorites.
> 
> I have a number of examples in my home, including this locally reproduced interpretation of _I and the Village_ by Marc Chagall.
> 
> Original piece
> View attachment 3853416
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oil reproduction I purchased at a fund raiser to support young, local artists:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3853417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, who knows what's going on in my crazy brain.   LOL!!


Chagall may have snuck a horse in there... Great colors!
Nice way to support aspiring artists.

I own some vaguely surreal sculptures.
And original Terry Gilecki painting--before he lithograph copied them to death.
My home art is bit toned down, admittedly.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Soap bubble horsey does not look like a horsey at all.
> I prefer the nightmare version.


Evil.


Ludmilla said:


> (I'd like to see it)


Serious evil.


Ludmilla said:


> I like Erik Johansson. He is doing "surrealist photography".
> http://www.erikjohanssonphoto.com/


I like, also. Especially his fish.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3853800
> 
> The Flo today.


Is flo getting patina, yet?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ludmilla said:


> I love pics like the last one! It reminds me of those seahorse fountains.
> I am not very "happy" about the second pic. The moral content is too obvious for me.
> And I am fascinated by pic one, too. But my favorite of the three is pic #3.
> 
> I like Erik Johansson. He is doing "surrealist photography".
> http://www.erikjohanssonphoto.com/
> 
> 
> Those are cool, too!


Ooooh!  I like this photography!! 


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3853800
> 
> The Flo today.


 Yummy!  I love this model of D&B. This is a great color. Shows off the wonderful leather.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Ah...  it’s so pretty!!!! [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Thank you! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Ooooh!  I like this photography!!
> Yummy!  I love this model of D&B. This is a great color. Shows off the wonderful leather.



Thank you! This is my favorite D&B model. 
Glad you liked the link.


remainsilly said:


> Is flo getting patina, yet?



Hm. She is getting scratches. Would not call them patina, yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly

"Evil.

Serious evil."


Muahahaha. I AM seriously evil. 


(Although, I am seriously evil I will stop posting horses. Promised. For now.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3853800
> 
> The Flo today.



Such a quintessential Dooney, Ludmilla! Just lovely.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly
> 
> "Evil.
> 
> Serious evil."
> 
> 
> Muahahaha. I AM seriously evil.
> View attachment 3853968
> 
> (Although, I am seriously evil I will stop posting horses. Promised. For now.)



Having been around horses for all my life, I've been bitten, bucked, kicked, and occasionally stomped. Yet, when I look at your post, I think "typical doofy horse."  Not very bright, often flighty, but strangely endearing all the same.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3853800
> 
> The Flo today.


Niiiiiiice!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly
> 
> "Evil.
> 
> Serious evil."
> 
> 
> Muahahaha. I AM seriously evil.
> View attachment 3853968
> 
> (Although, I am seriously evil I will stop posting horses. Promised. For now.)


Holy Mother of Bloated Equine Tongues!
It has a red devil horn! 
Get the burning torches & pitchforks!

Well, obviously--it's SNAKE TIME!


Ah, sweet, sweet revenge.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Having been around horses for all my life, I've been bitten, bucked, kicked, and occasionally stomped. Yet, when I look at your post, I think "typical doofy horse."  Not very bright, often flighty, but strangely endearing all the same.


You have a courage built of steel, lady.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a quintessential Dooney, Ludmilla! Just lovely.


Thank you, dearest Fim. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Having been around horses for all my life, I've been bitten, bucked, kicked, and occasionally stomped. Yet, when I look at your post, I think "typical doofy horse."  Not very bright, often flighty, but strangely endearing all the same.



I started riding at a very young age (5) and did so until I went to university. It was hard/impossible to find a suitable riding place. Also, two of my acquaintances had heavy accidents. So I gave it up somehow. I still love horses. And have the exact same sentiments like you, when I see pics like the one I posted. 



Tomsmom said:


> Niiiiiiice!



Thank you, bag twin!



remainsilly said:


> Holy Mother of Bloated Equine Tongues!
> It has a red devil horn!
> Get the burning torches & pitchforks!
> 
> Well, obviously--it's SNAKE TIME!
> View attachment 3854259
> 
> Ah, sweet, sweet revenge.



Hello, lovely!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> You have a courage built of steel, lady.


Some might argue that it's more stupidity than courage, remainsilly.

Case in point:  Many, many, years ago my DH took our gelding out to the woods with him.We'd raised *Hunter* from a colt and he'd had the sweetest disposition imaginable. There was just this one thing....

He was terrified of rabbits. To the best of my knowledge, Hunter had never seen _Monty Python and the Holy Grail, _but you wouldn't know it given his terror.

Meanwhile, back at the homestead, I happened to look out the window and saw Hunter in our yard, sans rider. When I went outside the poor horse (all 1200 pounds of him) practically tried to crawl into my lap.

I took him back to his stall, took off the saddle, rubbed him down, and then went off looking for my DH. He'd dismounted in the woods to look at a tree when Hunter had "seen a wabbit" and started to bolt for home without my DH.

Having watched far too many   _Lone Ranger  _episodes as a youngster, my DH had manfully leapt onto Hunter and gotten one foot in the stirrups when.....  

He flew arse over teakettle and ended up with two cracked vertebrae. Later, after all the excitement, my dear mother-in-law (not a horse person) asked if I was going to have "that beast put down."

To which I'd answered, "Why? The doctor says his back will heal."  

Not one who'd ever appreciated my sense of humor, my poor mother-in-law said, *"I meant the horse!"  *

Long story short, DH recovered and Hunter lived a long happy life.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, dearest Fim.
> 
> 
> 
> I started riding at a very young age (5) and did so until I went to university. It was hard/impossible to find a suitable riding place. Also, two of my acquaintances had heavy accidents. So I gave it up somehow. I still love horses. And have the exact same sentiments like you, when I see pics like the one I posted.



Horseback riding is far easier in the country, Ludmilla. My DH and DD are accomplished riders, while I tend to "mosey along" at a far more sedate pace.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Some might argue that it's more stupidity than courage, remainsilly.
> 
> Case in point:  Many, many, years ago my DH took our gelding out to the woods with him.We'd raised *Hunter* from a colt and he'd had the sweetest disposition imaginable. There was just this one thing....
> 
> He was terrified of rabbits. To the best of my knowledge, Hunter had never seen _Monty Python and the Holy Grail, _but you wouldn't know it given his terror.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the homestead, I happened to look out the window and saw Hunter in our yard, sans rider. When I went outside the poor horse (all 1200 pounds of him) practically tried to crawl into my lap.
> 
> I took him back to his stall, took off the saddle, rubbed him down, and then went off looking for my DH. He'd dismounted in the woods to look at a tree when Hunter had "seen a wabbit" and started to bolt for home without my DH.
> 
> Having watched far too many   _Lone Ranger  _episodes as a youngster, my DH had manfully leapt onto Hunter and gotten one foot in the stirrups when.....
> 
> He flew arse over teakettle and ended up with two cracked vertebrae. Later, after all the excitement, my dear mother-in-law (not a horse person) asked if I was going to have "that beast put down."
> 
> To which I'd answered, "Why? The doctor says his back will heal."
> 
> Not one who'd ever appreciated my sense of humor, my poor mother-in-law said, *"I meant the horse!"  *
> 
> Long story short, DH recovered and Hunter lived a long happy life.



Love this. I have similar stories to tell. There must be something about rabbits...


Fimpagebag said:


> Horseback riding is far easier in the country, Ludmilla. My DH and DD are accomplished riders, while I tend to "mosey along" at a far more sedate pace.


I rode mainly in the country. At a faster pace, admittedly. 
There was not much country around my uni.


----------



## Ludmilla

Made the lovliest pic of my bag, today. But, it is "too large" for the server. You have to wait until, tomorrow.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> Some might argue that it's more stupidity than courage, remainsilly.
> 
> Case in point:  Many, many, years ago my DH took our gelding out to the woods with him.We'd raised *Hunter* from a colt and he'd had the sweetest disposition imaginable. There was just this one thing....
> 
> He was terrified of rabbits. To the best of my knowledge, Hunter had never seen _Monty Python and the Holy Grail, _but you wouldn't know it given his terror.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the homestead, I happened to look out the window and saw Hunter in our yard, sans rider. When I went outside the poor horse (all 1200 pounds of him) practically tried to crawl into my lap.
> 
> I took him back to his stall, took off the saddle, rubbed him down, and then went off looking for my DH. He'd dismounted in the woods to look at a tree when Hunter had "seen a wabbit" and started to bolt for home without my DH.
> 
> Having watched far too many   _Lone Ranger  _episodes as a youngster, my DH had manfully leapt onto Hunter and gotten one foot in the stirrups when.....
> 
> He flew arse over teakettle and ended up with two cracked vertebrae. Later, after all the excitement, my dear mother-in-law (not a horse person) asked if I was going to have "that beast put down."
> 
> To which I'd answered, "Why? The doctor says his back will heal."
> 
> Not one who'd ever appreciated my sense of humor, my poor mother-in-law said, *"I meant the horse!"  *
> 
> Long story short, DH recovered and Hunter lived a long happy life.


50 points to you for the Monty Python reference!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Some might argue that it's more stupidity than courage, remainsilly.


Great story!
Guess all animals have unique personalities.
And we learn their quirks.
Loving, despite quirks, is the best sort of courage.

My dog is terrified of houseflies.
But will ignores chainsaws.
Insane.


Ludmilla said:


> Made the lovliest pic of my bag, today. But, it is "too large" for the server. You have to wait until, tomorrow.



I will TRY to be patient.
No promises.


Sparkletastic said:


> 50 points to you for the Monty Python reference!


The best!

edit: hmm. video not working.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of yesterday - someone could not wait.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3855333
> 
> Bag of yesterday - someone could not wait.


Yay!!  I'm all for not waiting!!!  Pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3855333
> 
> Bag of yesterday - someone could not wait.


What a beautiful find, Ludmilla!
The pic is great! Everyone here was waiting !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love this. I have similar stories to tell. There must be something about rabbits...
> 
> I rode mainly in the country. At a faster pace, admittedly.
> There was not much country around my uni.


When I tried donkey riding....I was right in the middle of a meadow....
It didn't help...No fast or slow pace... I just spent a few seconds on the back of the animal...
After reading your stories about horses... I can't help feeling ashamed ... and envious!


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies!! 
Love the equine stories. Reminds me of my own youth. 
It’s cool and sunny here today so I got out the slow cooker. 
Knackwurst und Kraut. As a bonus I sautéed the onions first. Looks amazing. 
Kids a doing well in their places of higher learning. Hubbie working hard at the Big Brown Delivery Company and I am about to sort out my closet for Fall. 
Looking forward to our Halloween bash at the Mackeral. 
Since we have such accomplished equestrians among us, whose up for a ride along the beach before diving into Fall sips and nibbles?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Fimpagebag said:


> Some might argue that it's more stupidity than courage, remainsilly.
> 
> Case in point:  Many, many, years ago my DH took our gelding out to the woods with him.We'd raised *Hunter* from a colt and he'd had the sweetest disposition imaginable. There was just this one thing....
> 
> He was terrified of rabbits. To the best of my knowledge, Hunter had never seen _Monty Python and the Holy Grail, _but you wouldn't know it given his terror.
> 
> Meanwhile, back at the homestead, I happened to look out the window and saw Hunter in our yard, sans rider. When I went outside the poor horse (all 1200 pounds of him) practically tried to crawl into my lap.
> 
> I took him back to his stall, took off the saddle, rubbed him down, and then went off looking for my DH. He'd dismounted in the woods to look at a tree when Hunter had "seen a wabbit" and started to bolt for home without my DH.
> 
> Having watched far too many   _Lone Ranger  _episodes as a youngster, my DH had manfully leapt onto Hunter and gotten one foot in the stirrups when.....
> 
> He flew arse over teakettle and ended up with two cracked vertebrae. Later, after all the excitement, my dear mother-in-law (not a horse person) asked if I was going to have "that beast put down."
> 
> To which I'd answered, "Why? The doctor says his back will heal."
> 
> Not one who'd ever appreciated my sense of humor, my poor mother-in-law said, *"I meant the horse!"  *
> 
> Long story short, DH recovered and Hunter lived a long happy life.


Your poor husband, but this was hilarious 

I can not see pics from that movie, remainsilly, without conjuring up visions and sounds of Frenchmen farting in their enemies' general direction


----------



## vink

Hi ladies, no bag photo today since I went rafting, and hiking all day. 

This is what we did the things for. 




And some nature wonderment along the route. 







Back to the city tomorrow! Wish everyone a good day! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Hi ladies, no bag photo today since I went rafting, and hiking all day.
> 
> This is what we did the things for.
> 
> View attachment 3855559
> 
> 
> And some nature wonderment along the route.
> 
> View attachment 3855560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855561
> 
> 
> Back to the city tomorrow! Wish everyone a good day! [emoji4]



Looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## Sparkletastic

vink said:


> Hi ladies, no bag photo today since I went rafting, and hiking all day.
> 
> This is what we did the things for.
> 
> View attachment 3855559
> 
> 
> And some nature wonderment along the route.
> 
> View attachment 3855560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855561
> 
> 
> Back to the city tomorrow! Wish everyone a good day! [emoji4]


Stunning photos!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3855333
> 
> Bag of yesterday - someone could not wait.



Love, love, love everything about this bag, Ludmilla! Great pic, well worth the wait!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> Love the equine stories. Reminds me of my own youth.
> It’s cool and sunny here today so I got out the slow cooker.
> Knackwurst und Kraut. As a bonus I sautéed the onions first. Looks amazing.
> Kids a doing well in their places of higher learning. Hubbie working hard at the Big Brown Delivery Company and I am about to sort out my closet for Fall.
> Looking forward to our Halloween bash at the Mackeral.
> Since we have such accomplished equestrians among us, whose up for a ride along the beach before diving into Fall sips and nibbles?



Good idea, Murphy. May I suggest these accomplished equestrians to tutor our fellow Islanders for the ride along the beach?


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> Hi ladies, no bag photo today since I went rafting, and hiking all day.
> 
> This is what we did the things for.
> 
> View attachment 3855559
> 
> 
> And some nature wonderment along the route.
> 
> View attachment 3855560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855561
> 
> 
> Back to the city tomorrow! Wish everyone a good day! [emoji4]



What beautiful pics, vink! Congrats on having a fabulous, memorable day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> When I tried donkey riding....I was right in the middle of a meadow....
> It didn't help...No fast or slow pace... I just spent a few seconds on the back of the animal...
> After reading your stories about horses... I can't help feeling ashamed ... and envious!



No reason to feel either ashamed or envious, Mariapia. 

My DD could ride better than I when she was only five! I can plod along, but lack the inherent fearlessness of the truly accomplished equestrian.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3855754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, Murphy. May I suggest these accomplished equestrians to tutor our fellow Islanders for the ride along the beach?


LOL!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Yay!!  I'm all for not waiting!!!  Pretty!





Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful find, Ludmilla!
> The pic is great! Everyone here was waiting !





Fimpagebag said:


> Love, love, love everything about this bag, Ludmilla! Great pic, well worth the wait!


Thank you ladies!


vink said:


> Hi ladies, no bag photo today since I went rafting, and hiking all day.
> 
> This is what we did the things for.
> 
> View attachment 3855559
> 
> 
> And some nature wonderment along the route.
> 
> View attachment 3855560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855561
> 
> 
> Back to the city tomorrow! Wish everyone a good day! [emoji4]


Lovely pics! You had a great day. 


Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> Love the equine stories. Reminds me of my own youth.
> It’s cool and sunny here today so I got out the slow cooker.
> Knackwurst und Kraut. As a bonus I sautéed the onions first. Looks amazing.
> Kids a doing well in their places of higher learning. Hubbie working hard at the Big Brown Delivery Company and I am about to sort out my closet for Fall.
> Looking forward to our Halloween bash at the Mackeral.
> Since we have such accomplished equestrians among us, whose up for a ride along the beach before diving into Fall sips and nibbles?


Tasty! 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3855754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, Murphy. May I suggest these accomplished equestrians to tutor our fellow Islanders for the ride along the beach?


I am so in!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3855333
> 
> Bag of yesterday - someone could not wait.


 Ooooooh! Love mabel with autumn leaves! Great pic.
Since someone HAD to wait a bit--definitely worth it.
How was bag's 1st outing?


Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!!
> Love the equine stories. Reminds me of my own youth.
> It’s cool and sunny here today so I got out the slow cooker.
> Knackwurst und Kraut. As a bonus I sautéed the onions first. Looks amazing.
> Kids a doing well in their places of higher learning. Hubbie working hard at the Big Brown Delivery Company and I am about to sort out my closet for Fall.
> Looking forward to our Halloween bash at the Mackeral.
> Since we have such accomplished equestrians among us, whose up for a ride along the beach before diving into Fall sips and nibbles?


Glad was nice visit.
Refuse to touch a horse.
But have a new sweet ride, sans crazy teeth.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Your poor husband, but this was hilarious
> 
> I can not see pics from that movie, remainsilly, without conjuring up visions and sounds of Frenchmen farting in their enemies' general direction


Is infamous movie.
I often remember scenes of tying coconuts to birds.


vink said:


> Hi ladies, no bag photo today since I went rafting, and hiking all day.
> 
> This is what we did the things for.
> 
> View attachment 3855559
> 
> 
> And some nature wonderment along the route.
> 
> View attachment 3855560
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855561
> 
> 
> Back to the city tomorrow! Wish everyone a good day! [emoji4]


That orchid on tree
All scenery = so beautiful.
What a great adventure! Thanks for photos.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3855754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea, Murphy. May I suggest these accomplished equestrians to tutor our fellow Islanders for the ride along the beach?


I blame Ludmilla for "spurring on" all this island horse business.
Cheeky scamp.


----------



## remainsilly

Have been test riding new ghost bicycle.
After some fiddling with wrenches.


Ah, delicious autumn adventures.
Better on these wheels.


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> Have been test riding new ghost bicycle.
> After some fiddling with wrenches.
> View attachment 3855796
> 
> Ah, delicious autumn adventures.
> Better on these wheels.


I'm full of good natured envy. I need to buy a bike as I ditched my old, tired one a couple of moves ago. 

Someone told me just to "borrow" bikes around the city via LimeBike or Spin. I'm feeling old. I actually want to own my wheeled vehicles.


----------



## remainsilly

Sparkletastic said:


> I'm full of good natured envy. I need to buy a bike as I ditched my old, tired one a couple of moves ago.
> 
> Someone told me just to "borrow" bikes around the city via LimeBike or Spin. I'm feeling old. I actually want to own my wheeled vehicles.


Thanks

Missed having bicycle.
Been without awhile.
Really enjoying.

Was hard for me to find US bikes with nice fenders.
And pedals/design friendly to riding in normal clothes.
Ghost is German. 
Technology impresses me--with a few quirks.

If have gear specifications you want, as regular rider, renting will be frustrating.
But for fun on vacations or sporadic city trips, seems fine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Have been test riding new ghost bicycle.
> After some fiddling with wrenches.
> View attachment 3855796
> 
> Ah, delicious autumn adventures.
> Better on these wheels.




Like the bike, Remainsilly. Manned flight would never have gotten "off the ground" without the bicycle....


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Like the bike, Remainsilly. Manned flight would never have gotten "off the ground" without the bicycle....
> View attachment 3855923


Hopefully is longer redundancy period on my bike parts.


----------



## remainsilly

Hehehehe.
Man in my life made bicycle shaped pancake for me.


Lacks handlebars. So must steer with remainsilly mental powers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Hehehehe.
> Man in my life made bicycle shaped pancake for me.
> View attachment 3856600
> 
> Lacks handlebars. So must steer with remainsilly mental powers.



So adorable! 
With your formidable mental powers your bike could conquer Everest, remainsilly!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies,
glad to see the activity regarding bikes! Hope you can enjoy some last sunny autumn days with your new bike, @remainsilly.
(In order to keep "spurring on" all this island horse business I just want to add, that a bike is called "Drahtesel" in German, which you can translate literally into "wire donkey. )
I have been busy, yesterday as I had to travel into the big city to sign my new work contract. Everything went smoothly, but I fear I have a lingering cold in my noes that wants to break out every hour. 

Happy Friday, everyone!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Sigh, I do need to stop procrastinating get a bike. And, the talk of riding horses reminds me that's also a good exercise option.

I work out regularly, but I never, EVER run.
_
(I've been saving my effort for when I'm chased by zombies)
_
But, my honey is a runner. So, I've been challenged to learn to run. 
_
(Our last joint work out effort was him running and me walking/trotting/hurling my body parts randomly forward in a vain attempt to mimic purposeful locomotion) 
_
So I downloaded the C25K, couch to 5k, app. 

I don't know if I want encouragement or rescue.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> glad to see the activity regarding bikes! Hope you can enjoy some last sunny autumn days with your new bike, @remainsilly.
> (In order to keep "spurring on" all this island horse business I just want to add, that a bike is called "Drahtesel" in German, which you can translate literally into "wire donkey. )
> I have been busy, yesterday as I had to travel into the big city to sign my new work contract. Everything went smoothly, but I fear I have a lingering cold in my noes that wants to break out every hour.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!


*Ludmilla*, unsolicited advice of the day  but here it is, try rinsing your mouth for a couple of minutes with a drop of essential oil, like peppermint, eucalyptus, tea tree oil in some water. I add xylitol as well. It often works wonders- and it's good for the teeth .

Drinking half a tea spoon of cayenne pepper (or less if you can't stomach that much) in a glass of water with lemon juice is one of the best preventions of colds I know. Because I worked a lot from home I used to often take care of my friend's son when he was sick and I always drank this mix when he was staying with me and never got sick myself. Now that I have kids of my own, I never can get my wits together enough remember to take it so -> colds galore. I need to listen to my own advice


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> *Ludmilla*, unsolicited advice of the day  but here it is, try rinsing your mouth for a couple of minutes with a drop of essential oil, like peppermint, eucalyptus, tea tree oil in some water. I add xylitol as well. It often works wonders- and it's good for the teeth .
> 
> Drinking half a tea spoon of cayenne pepper (or less if you can't stomach that much) in a glass of water with lemon juice is one of the best preventions of colds I know. Because I worked a lot from home I used to often take care of my friend's son when he was sick and I always drank this mix when he was staying with me and never got sick myself. Now that I have kids of my own, I never can get my wits together remember to take it so -> colds galore. I need to listen to my own advice


 And add zinc. It's been proven to help prevent and shorten the duration of colds.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Went to a charity wine walk tonight.

I did more walking than drinking. Most of the stops had 2 buck Chuck from Trader Joe's and I value my ability to form coherent sentences. 

But, it was still a blast! The walk was held in a very cool artsy / alternative area of downtown. The highlight of the evening was a stop at a very fun workout place. We wore  unicorn headbands 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 while hanging upside down (rightside aloft? leftside widdershins? tailbone fork in the road?) and suspended in arial yoga bands.

I think the goal was to achieve this effect. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I'm sure I was mere toe points and jazz hands from success....but a couple of glasses of cheap wine combined with my gravitationally challenged yoga moves left me looking a bit more like 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
E for effort????
Points for individuality????


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Sigh, I do need to stop procrastinating get a bike. And, the talk of riding horses reminds me that's also a good exercise option.
> 
> I work out regularly, but I never, EVER run.
> _
> (I've been saving my effort for when I'm chased by zombies)
> _
> But, my honey is a runner. So, I've been challenged to learn to run.
> _
> (Our last joint work out effort was him running and me walking/trotting/hurling my body parts randomly forward in a vain attempt to mimic purposeful locomotion)
> _
> So I downloaded the C25K, couch to 5k, app.
> 
> I don't know if I want encouragement or rescue.




Maybe you're not born to run, Sparkle? I detest running and like you I believe running is only for a true crisis. Like getting to the late night store for a chocolate fix, before it closes. I'd never go running with my husband. He believes pain makes you stronger. I believe pain is the body's desperate cry to "stop what you're doing, idiot!". Just like he thinks it's a great idea to throw himself down a black pist of an Austrian alp, upright or on his back, or "you haven't done this for ten years, honey", does not matter. Personally I take the zen attitude to skiing-> repeating the same blue pist on a loop all day, while fearless posses of three year-olds in ski school race past me at an impressive need for speed.

I may not understand this about men but it's just another reason to love them, not emulate them.

There are so many fun things to do to move! Dancing, horse riding, yoga, walking dogs, walking and talking with a friend. I can walk for hours up and down hills and mountains, through forests or a city, jumping on cliffs by the sea and on and on and it just makes me so much happier than running. I take the Konmari approach to exercising. It has to spark joy


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Went to a charity wine walk tonight.
> 
> I did more walking than drinking. Most of the stops had 2 buck Chuck from Trader Joe's and I value my ability to form coherent sentences.
> 
> But, it was still a blast! The walk was held in a very cool artsy / alternative area of downtown. The highlight of the evening was a stop at a very fun workout place. We wore  unicorn headbands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while hanging upside down (rightside aloft? leftside widdershins? tailbone fork in the road?) and suspended in arial yoga bands.
> 
> I think the goal was to achieve this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857296
> 
> I'm sure I was mere toe points and jazz hands from success....but a couple of glasses of cheap wine combined with my gravitationally challenged yoga moves left me looking a bit more like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E for effort????
> Points for individuality????


 You get full points just for mentioning jazz hands.


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe you're not born to run, Sparkle? I detest running and like you I believe running is only for a true crisis. Like getting to the late night store for a chocolate fix, before it closes. I'd never go running with my husband. He believes pain makes you stronger. I believe pain is the body's desperate cry to "stop what you're doing, idiot!". Just like he thinks it's a great idea to throw himself down a black pist of an Austrian alp, upright or on his back, or "you haven't done this for ten years, honey", does not matter. Personally I take the zen attitude to skiing-> repeating the same blue pist on a loop all day, while fearless posses of three year-olds in ski school race past me at an impressive need for speed.
> 
> I may not understand this about men but it's just another reason to love them, not emulate them.
> 
> There are so many fun things to do to move! Dancing, horse riding, yoga, walking dogs, walking and talking with a friend. I can walk for hours up and down hills and mountains, through forests or a city, jumping on cliffs by the sea and on and on and it just makes me so much happier than running. I take the Konmari approach to exercising. It has to spark joy


 Love it!  I'm going to take your wisdom and apply. Konmari joy required from exercise. 

Does this mean I can also get rid of exercise if I'm not "using" it. LOL!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> So adorable!
> With your formidable mental powers your bike could conquer Everest, remainsilly!


I may be less formidable & more "outright mental."
But thanks.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies,
> glad to see the activity regarding bikes! Hope you can enjoy some last sunny autumn days with your new bike, @remainsilly.
> (In order to keep "spurring on" all this island horse business I just want to add, that a bike is called "Drahtesel" in German, which you can translate literally into "wire donkey. )
> I have been busy, yesterday as I had to travel into the big city to sign my new work contract. Everything went smoothly, but I fear I have a lingering cold in my noes that wants to break out every hour.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!


Wire donkey, eh?
Acceptable.
"Wire horse" might find me screaming & gripping a cutting torch immediately.

Yay! Contract = done!
I believe cold is from the evil worm living in your tooth. 
Which causes you to mention horses near me.
Let's kill it immediately.


Sparkletastic said:


> Went to a charity wine walk tonight.
> 
> I did more walking than drinking. Most of the stops had 2 buck Chuck from Trader Joe's and I value my ability to form coherent sentences.
> 
> But, it was still a blast! The walk was held in a very cool artsy / alternative area of downtown. The highlight of the evening was a stop at a very fun workout place. We wore  unicorn headbands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while hanging upside down (rightside aloft? leftside widdershins? tailbone fork in the road?) and suspended in arial yoga bands.
> 
> I think the goal was to achieve this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857296
> 
> I'm sure I was mere toe points and jazz hands from success....but a couple of glasses of cheap wine combined with my gravitationally challenged yoga moves left me looking a bit more like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E for effort????
> Points for individuality????


Unicorn horns!
Yoga aerial bands? Your photo reminds me of bungee dance scene in _Tomb Raider _movie.

Kudos for trying it!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I take the Konmari approach to exercising. It has to spark joy


I must do this, too.  Unconsciously.
Also have some injuries which prevent certain activities.
Conveniently, activities I dislike. As running & trampolines.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I may be less formidable & more "outright mental."
> But thanks.
> 
> Wire donkey, eh?
> Acceptable.
> "Wire horse" might find me screaming & gripping a cutting torch immediately.
> 
> Yay! Contract = done!
> I believe cold is from the evil worm living in your tooth.
> Which causes you to mention horses near me.
> Let's kill it immediately.
> 
> Unicorn horns!
> Yoga aerial bands? Your photo reminds me of bungee dance scene in _Tomb Raider _movie.
> 
> Kudos for trying it!
> 
> I must do this, too.  Unconsciously.
> Also have some injuries which prevent certain activities.
> Conveniently, activities I dislike. As running & trampolines.




As a kid in a small town, we walked, ran or bicycled EVERYWHERE, including sports practice. 
Until that glorious day when you got your divers license. 
I enjoy walking ( especially at the high end malls) but unless there is a zombie apocalypse, I am not running or biking EVER again.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> As a kid in a small town, we walked, ran or bicycled EVERYWHERE, including sports practice.
> Until that glorious day when you got your divers license.
> I enjoy walking ( especially at the high end malls) but unless there is a zombie apocalypse, I am not running or biking EVER again.


Yes. Ah, those days of getting there somehow. Whatever it took. Sweet times.
Walking is great!
Biking gives me sense of freedom. I spend tremendous amounts of time coasting at high speeds. Just to grab that joy.

Did dd get bike situation sorted?


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> I may be less formidable & more "outright mental."
> But thanks.
> 
> Wire donkey, eh?
> Acceptable.
> "Wire horse" might find me screaming & gripping a cutting torch immediately.
> 
> Yay! Contract = done!
> I believe cold is from the evil worm living in your tooth.
> Which causes you to mention horses near me.
> Let's kill it immediately.
> 
> Unicorn horns!
> Yoga aerial bands? Your photo reminds me of bungee dance scene in _Tomb Raider _movie.
> 
> Kudos for trying it!
> 
> I must do this, too.  Unconsciously.
> Also have some injuries which prevent certain activities.
> Conveniently, activities I dislike. As running & trampolines.


I had completely forgotten about that scene. Beautiful choreography!  No resemblance to my caught in a cyclone of fabric performance.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Ah, those days of getting there somehow. Whatever it took. Sweet times.
> Walking is great!
> Biking gives me sense of freedom. I spend tremendous amounts of time coasting at high speeds. Just to grab that joy.
> 
> Did dd get bike situation sorted?



Yup. 
Just a matter of throwing money at the problem. 
Went to bike shop and had everything locked and bolted on. No going anywhere unless thieves carry bolt cutters.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!  I'm going to take your wisdom and apply. Konmari joy required from exercise.
> 
> Does this mean I can also *get rid of exercise if I'm not "using" it*. LOL!


That's actually the most brilliant take on


Sparkletastic said:


> Went to a charity wine walk tonight.
> 
> I did more walking than drinking. Most of the stops had 2 buck Chuck from Trader Joe's and I value my ability to form coherent sentences.
> 
> But, it was still a blast! The walk was held in a very cool artsy / alternative area of downtown. The highlight of the evening was a stop at a very fun workout place. We wore  unicorn headbands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while hanging upside down (rightside aloft? leftside widdershins? tailbone fork in the road?) and suspended in arial yoga bands.
> 
> I think the goal was to achieve this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857296
> 
> I'm sure I was mere toe points and jazz hands from success....but a couple of glasses of cheap wine combined with my gravitationally challenged yoga moves left me looking a bit more like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E for effort????
> Points for individuality????


I forgot to add that we'd probably all love to go on a charity wine walk with you, cheap wine and bondage yoga be damned


----------



## Sparkletastic

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's actually the most brilliant take on
> 
> I forgot to add that we'd probably all love to go on a charity wine walk with you, cheap wine and bondage yoga be damned


And I would have loved to have my fellow islanders with me too!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's actually the most brilliant take on
> 
> I forgot to add that we'd probably all love to go on a charity wine walk with you, cheap wine and bondage yoga be damned


I hate when an old message you started but discarded somehow gets saved and sneaks itself in to a new message. And they're always cut in half, confusing and totally incomprehensible. 

Anyway  What I meant Sparkletastic, was that your Konmari take on exercise, getting rid of it if not using it, is brilliant


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I am back! And I am freezing.....
The good thing is that I put my LP away as soon as I got home..
I am still dreaming about the Valentino bag I told you about... 
Time to take out one of my beloved babies..
My red Minelli today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3858566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I am back! And I am freezing.....
> The good thing is that I put my LP away as soon as I got home..
> I am still dreaming about the Valentino bag I told you about...
> Time to take out one of my beloved babies..
> My red Minelli today.


Beautiful color!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I have exciting news!  This past week I was finishing up my training as a nurse for special needs students at a local school not far from my house. Coincidentally my son who is special needs used to attend that very school. 

I was told to report to my assigned school in Manhattan on Monday and I was ok with that I already knew where my school was located in Manhattan and I was prepared to commute. Well the principal of the local school here found out that my son used to attend the local school and requested that I stay on permanently (they had an opening for a nurse that wasn’t filled). The next thing I know I received a phone call from my new supervisor that the local school is now my assignment!!!  I have a 15 minute “commute” via my own car. This is fantastic !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  This past week I was finishing up my training as a nurse for special needs students at a local school not far from my house. Coincidentally my son who is special needs used to attend that very school.
> 
> I was told to report to my assigned school in Manhattan on Monday and I was ok with that I already knew where my school was located in Manhattan and I was prepared to commute. Well the principal of the local school here found out that my son used to attend the local school and requested that I stay on permanently (they had an opening for a nurse that wasn’t filled). The next thing I know I received a phone call from my new supervisor that the local school is now my assignment!!!  I have a 15 minute “commute” via my own car. This is fantastic !



It doesn’t get much better than that! 
Congratulations [emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3858566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I am back! And I am freezing.....
> The good thing is that I put my LP away as soon as I got home..
> I am still dreaming about the Valentino bag I told you about...
> Time to take out one of my beloved babies..
> My red Minelli today.


Hello, red!
Glad you are home safe.


Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  This past week I was finishing up my training as a nurse for special needs students at a local school not far from my house. Coincidentally my son who is special needs used to attend that very school.
> 
> I was told to report to my assigned school in Manhattan on Monday and I was ok with that I already knew where my school was located in Manhattan and I was prepared to commute. Well the principal of the local school here found out that my son used to attend the local school and requested that I stay on permanently (they had an opening for a nurse that wasn’t filled). The next thing I know I received a phone call from my new supervisor that the local school is now my assignment!!!  I have a 15 minute “commute” via my own car. This is fantastic !


Best ever.


----------



## remainsilly

Shopping for gear with the vicster.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Shopping for gear with the vicster.
> View attachment 3858718


Beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3858566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I am back! And I am freezing.....
> The good thing is that I put my LP away as soon as I got home..
> I am still dreaming about the Valentino bag I told you about...
> Time to take out one of my beloved babies..
> My red Minelli today.



Hooray! Welcome back, Mariapia! Love your red Minelli! Time to party!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Shopping for gear with the vicster.
> View attachment 3858718



What fun! Great bag, great day!
(BTW...also a big fan of The North Face).


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Sigh, I do need to stop procrastinating get a bike. And, the talk of riding horses reminds me that's also a good exercise option.
> 
> I work out regularly, but I never, EVER run.
> _
> (I've been saving my effort for when I'm chased by zombies)
> _
> But, my honey is a runner. So, I've been challenged to learn to run.
> _
> (Our last joint work out effort was him running and me walking/trotting/hurling my body parts randomly forward in a vain attempt to mimic purposeful locomotion)
> _
> So I downloaded the C25K, couch to 5k, app.
> 
> I don't know if I want encouragement or rescue.



I do not run, either. I walk the dog - this must be enough. ,)



SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> *Ludmilla*, unsolicited advice of the day  but here it is, try rinsing your mouth for a couple of minutes with a drop of essential oil, like peppermint, eucalyptus, tea tree oil in some water. I add xylitol as well. It often works wonders- and it's good for the teeth .
> 
> Drinking half a tea spoon of cayenne pepper (or less if you can't stomach that much) in a glass of water with lemon juice is one of the best preventions of colds I know. Because I worked a lot from home I used to often take care of my friend's son when he was sick and I always drank this mix when he was staying with me and never got sick myself. Now that I have kids of my own, I never can get my wits together enough remember to take it so -> colds galore. I need to listen to my own advice


Hehehe. Thanks for your tips. The cayenne pepper drink reminds me of the anti-cold-drink one of my former colleagues gave me: a fresh pressed garlic glove in a glass of hot milk. Not sure if it helped against a cold, but it definitely helped against vampires. 
I am rinsing my mouth twice a day with a drop of tea tree oil as I tend to get sore spots in my mouth.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Went to a charity wine walk tonight.
> 
> I did more walking than drinking. Most of the stops had 2 buck Chuck from Trader Joe's and I value my ability to form coherent sentences.
> 
> But, it was still a blast! The walk was held in a very cool artsy / alternative area of downtown. The highlight of the evening was a stop at a very fun workout place. We wore  unicorn headbands
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857299
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while hanging upside down (rightside aloft? leftside widdershins? tailbone fork in the road?) and suspended in arial yoga bands.
> 
> I think the goal was to achieve this effect.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857296
> 
> I'm sure I was mere toe points and jazz hands from success....but a couple of glasses of cheap wine combined with my gravitationally challenged yoga moves left me looking a bit more like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3857297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> E for effort????
> Points for individuality????


Hehehe. I have no talent for fancy sport that invovles - stuff. Esp. stuff like those bands...
But, I am all for wine walks.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Maybe you're not born to run, Sparkle? I detest running and like you I believe running is only for a true crisis. Like getting to the late night store for a chocolate fix, before it closes. I'd never go running with my husband. He believes pain makes you stronger. I believe pain is the body's desperate cry to "stop what you're doing, idiot!". Just like he thinks it's a great idea to throw himself down a black pist of an Austrian alp, upright or on his back, or "you haven't done this for ten years, honey", does not matter. Personally I take the zen attitude to skiing-> repeating the same blue pist on a loop all day, while fearless posses of three year-olds in ski school race past me at an impressive need for speed.
> 
> I may not understand this about men but it's just another reason to love them, not emulate them.
> 
> There are so many fun things to do to move! Dancing, horse riding, yoga, walking dogs, walking and talking with a friend. I can walk for hours up and down hills and mountains, through forests or a city, jumping on cliffs by the sea and on and on and it just makes me so much happier than running. I take the Konmari approach to exercising. It has to spark joy


Totally agree with you. Esp. With the "it has to spark joy" part.


Sparkletastic said:


> Love it!  I'm going to take your wisdom and apply. Konmari joy required from exercise.
> 
> Does this mean I can also get rid of exercise if I'm not "using" it. LOL!


Hahahahahaha!


remainsilly said:


> I may be less formidable & more "outright mental."
> But thanks.
> 
> Wire donkey, eh?
> Acceptable.
> "Wire horse" might find me screaming & gripping a cutting torch immediately.
> 
> Yay! Contract = done!
> I believe cold is from the evil worm living in your tooth.
> Which causes you to mention horses near me.
> Let's kill it immediately.
> 
> Unicorn horns!
> Yoga aerial bands? Your photo reminds me of bungee dance scene in _Tomb Raider _movie.
> 
> Kudos for trying it!
> 
> I must do this, too.  Unconsciously.
> Also have some injuries which prevent certain activities.
> Conveniently, activities I dislike. As running & trampolines.



Hm. No. I looked and there is no evil worm to be seen in my tooth. 


Murphy47 said:


> As a kid in a small town, we walked, ran or bicycled EVERYWHERE, including sports practice.
> Until that glorious day when you got your divers license.
> I enjoy walking ( especially at the high end malls) but unless there is a zombie apocalypse, I am not running or biking EVER again.


It was the same around here. Nowadays, the precious snowflakes are driven literally everywhere. 
I enjoy walking, too. But, no running for me. 


Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> Just a matter of throwing money at the problem.
> Went to bike shop and had everything locked and bolted on. No going anywhere unless thieves carry bolt cutters.


Booo on thieves! Glad that you solved the problem. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3858566
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I am back! And I am freezing.....
> The good thing is that I put my LP away as soon as I got home..
> I am still dreaming about the Valentino bag I told you about...
> Time to take out one of my beloved babies..
> My red Minelli today.


Aaaah! Your lovely Minelli bag! You know how much I like it, do you? (Hehehe. I totally understand how happy you must be to put your LP away. )
Glad that you are savely back. Bummer that you are feeling cold at home, now. How is the weather on your part of the island? We have rain today and it is cold, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Shopping for gear with the vicster.
> View attachment 3858718


Hello Vicster! 
Practical and elegant bag for literally every occasion!


Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  This past week I was finishing up my training as a nurse for special needs students at a local school not far from my house. Coincidentally my son who is special needs used to attend that very school.
> 
> I was told to report to my assigned school in Manhattan on Monday and I was ok with that I already knew where my school was located in Manhattan and I was prepared to commute. Well the principal of the local school here found out that my son used to attend the local school and requested that I stay on permanently (they had an opening for a nurse that wasn’t filled). The next thing I know I received a phone call from my new supervisor that the local school is now my assignment!!!  I have a 15 minute “commute” via my own car. This is fantastic !


Yay!! This so cool!! Very happy for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, ladies!
My sinus issues are still lingering , but I am already out and about at my "local internet cafe" (aka my cousin's bar). 


Fossil Emma is keeping me company. 
Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I have no talent for fancy sport that invovles - stuff. Esp. stuff like those bands...
> But, I am all for wine walks.
> 
> Totally agree with you. Esp. With the "it has to spark joy" part.
> 
> Hahahahahaha!
> 
> Hm. No. I looked and there is no evil worm to be seen in my tooth.
> 
> It was the same around here. Nowadays, the precious snowflakes are driven literally everywhere.
> I enjoy walking, too. But, no running for me.
> 
> Booo on thieves! Glad that you solved the problem.
> 
> Aaaah! Your lovely Minelli bag! You know how much I like it, do you? (Hehehe. I totally understand how happy you must be to put your LP away. )
> Glad that you are savely back. Bummer that you are feeling cold at home, now. How is the weather on your part of the island? We have rain today and it is cold, too.


Well.... Not that cold but very windy. Going  from 37 degrees to less than 20 is always a shock to me.
When I left Dubai, the crew had to disembark a lady coming from Indonesia.
She had been on a tour with 24 other French people, was exhausted and suffered from food poisoning.
The airline said they couldn't run any risks and she was taken to a hospital in town.
Scary, isn't it?
So I shouldn't be complaining....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> My sinus issues are still lingering , but I am already out and about at my "local internet cafe" (aka my cousin's bar).
> View attachment 3859067
> 
> Fossil Emma is keeping me company.
> Happy Sunday everyone!


I love Emma!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> My sinus issues are still lingering , but I am already out and about at my "local internet cafe" (aka my cousin's bar).
> View attachment 3859067
> 
> Fossil Emma is keeping me company.
> Happy Sunday everyone!


Love the bag and her name, lol!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> What fun! Great bag, great day!
> (BTW...also a big fan of The North Face).


Thanks.
Own some north face gear. Not all appeals to me. Some odd sizing & velcro placement.
Bought pearl izumi, for biking.


Ludmilla said:


> Hm. No. I looked and there is no evil worm to be seen in my tooth.


The most insidious evil lurks. Invisible. 
And reveals itself as horse photos.
---
Biking adventure today!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> My sinus issues are still lingering , but I am already out and about at my "local internet cafe" (aka my cousin's bar).
> View attachment 3859067
> 
> Fossil Emma is keeping me company.
> Happy Sunday everyone!



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla! So nice to see Emma. Love her utility without sacrificing her timeless style!


----------



## remainsilly

Le Tour de Doughnut 2017 is over.
Me, in new "highly road visible" pink gear.


We reached 1/2 stores in area. And wandered local parks.


Nice lady added 1 free pastry to my order.
Man in my life. Realizing life is sweet:


Tasty, with tires blazing, sort of morning.
Everyone won!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Well.... Not that cold but very windy. Going  from 37 degrees to less than 20 is always a shock to me.
> When I left Dubai, the crew had to disembark a lady coming from Indonesia.
> She had been on a tour with 24 other French people, was exhausted and suffered from food poisoning.
> The airline said they couldn't run any risks and she was taken to a hospital in town.
> Scary, isn't it?
> So I shouldn't be complaining....


Ugh. This is scary. At least not contagious. 
Going from 37 degree to less than 20 *is *quite a shock...



Mariapia said:


> I love Emma!





Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag and her name, lol!



Thank you, ladies! 



remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> *The most insidious evil lurks. Invisible.*
> And reveals itself as horse photos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla! So nice to see Emma. Love her utility without sacrificing her timeless style!



Thank you, Fim. You always do the nicest compliments. 



remainsilly said:


> Le Tour de Doughnut 2017 is over.
> Me, in new "highly road visible" pink gear.
> View attachment 3859696
> 
> We reached 1/2 stores in area. And wandered local parks.
> View attachment 3859697
> 
> Nice lady added 1 free pastry to my order.
> Man in my life. Realizing life is sweet:
> View attachment 3859698
> 
> Tasty, with tires blazing, sort of morning.
> Everyone won!



Yay! quite an Olympic tour! Looks like you had fun and were able to substitute the burnt calories asap.


----------



## Ludmilla

*A very happy Monday, Islanders! *
Only a few days left until our Halloween bash. Any updates on this?
I only know that the landlord is still having troubles with the decorations...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> *A very happy Monday, Islanders! *
> Only a few days left until our Halloween bash. Any updates on this?
> I only know that the landlord is still having troubles with the decorations...



I seem to remember some decorations being worn as costume by more exuberant Islanders. 
I shall round up some pumpkins and gourds and drop them off. 
Here’s a lovely addition to my Fairy Godmother costume. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Have we decided on entertainment yet?


----------



## Mariapia

Halloween is a few days away, no orange or black disguise for me but, at least, I have an orange Le Pliage....


----------



## Cookiefiend

How about these decorations?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cookiefiend said:


> How about these decorations?
> View attachment 3860108


----------



## Fimpagebag

Get your dance shoes on, Islanders!


----------



## remainsilly

Continuing TV/movie costume theme:

_Castaway_


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I seem to remember some decorations being worn as costume by more exuberant Islanders.
> I shall round up some pumpkins and gourds and drop them off.
> Here’s a lovely addition to my Fairy Godmother costume.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3860011
> 
> Have we decided on entertainment yet?



Ooooooooh! Glitter! 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3860026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Halloween is a few days away, no orange or black disguise for me but, at least, I have an orange Le Pliage....


Perfect bag for Halloween. Love the popping colour. 


Cookiefiend said:


> How about these decorations?
> View attachment 3860108



Very cute! Wil check back with our landlord.



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3860373
> 
> 
> Get your dance shoes on, Islanders!





remainsilly said:


> Continuing TV/movie costume theme:
> View attachment 3860649
> _Castaway_


 We should do a theme party.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cookiefiend said:


> How about these decorations?
> View attachment 3860108


Love this pic and your dog! Look at that proud face  It's like: "Hey guys, look, I added my stuff too!"


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Continuing TV/movie costume theme:
> View attachment 3860649
> _Castaway_


Ingenious and hilarious


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3860373
> 
> 
> Get your dance shoes on, Islanders!


And dance like Tina Turner, Fim!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And dance like Tina Turner, Fim!



I wish. 
I look more like Elaine from Seinfeld.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> And dance like Tina Turner, Fim!



or like a zombie...my favorite Halloween inspired video...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> or like a zombie...my favorite Halloween inspired video...


 OMG!  I remember this. Loved it!!!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I wish.
> I look more like Elaine from Seinfeld.


I had to google her, Murphy ... 
Hilarious!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> or like a zombie...my favorite Halloween inspired video...



I can't read the video, Fim....


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG!  I remember this. Loved it!!!!!!


That one I could read, Sparkletastic...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> We should do a theme party.


Which TV show/movie would you choose?
I might do this:




Fimpagebag said:


> or like a zombie...my favorite Halloween inspired video...



 Having _Rocky Horror_ flashbacks.
Cool.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Cover your eyes, Remainsilly!! Something even more horrifying.....

Final warning...,,,*






remainsilly said:


> Which TV show/movie would you choose?
> I might do this:
> View attachment 3861080
> 
> 
> Having _Rocky Horror_ flashbacks.
> Cool.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I had to google her, Murphy ...
> Hilarious!



Sorry. I was never a big Seinfeld fan but that scene is STILL hilarious.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> *Cover your eyes, Remainsilly!! Something even more horrifying.....
> 
> Final warning...,,,*
> 
> View attachment 3861175
> View attachment 3861176
> View attachment 3861177



I love your hubbie! 
Your place looks amazing. 
Is the goat a pet or for lawn maintenance? (It’s a thing here to have a goat instead of a lawn mower).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I love your hubbie!
> Your place looks amazing.
> Is the goat a pet or for lawn maintenance? (It’s a thing here to have a goat instead of a lawn mower).



Goat pony has no other purpose than as a companion to the horse. As for lawn maintenance, any goat we ever owned was more likely to gird our trees rather than manicure our  lawn.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> *Cover your eyes, Remainsilly!! Something even more horrifying.....
> 
> Final warning...,,,*
> 
> View attachment 3861175
> View attachment 3861176
> View attachment 3861177




I love the scenery where you live!!  And dh looks so great on that horse!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love the scenery where you live!!  And dh looks so great on that horse!



Thank you, Tomsmom. There's rural...and then there's in the middle of nowhere.  
We're the latter. The only house on a dead end road with a cul de sac that allows any unsuspecting motorist to slingshot back onto the main road. 

We own the land on both sides of the road and have no neighbors within a mile. With no street lights the night sky is amazing and we have a telescope to stargaze.  

It's a different kind of life, but one that suits us.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Goat pony has no other purpose than as a companion to the horse. As for lawn maintenance, any goat we ever owned was more likely to gird our trees rather than manicure our  lawn.



I know, right? 
Try telling that to the Hipsters in Yuppyville. 
The very same ones who think it’s “cool” to make the kids collect eggs from the chickens before school on the morning before school and wonder why ringworm is going around the second grade class.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I know, right?
> Try telling that to the Hipsters in Yuppyville.
> The very same ones who think it’s “cool” to make the kids collect eggs from the chickens before school on the morning before school and wonder why ringworm is going around the second grade class.



It's mind boggling, Murphy. Every so often some hapless city folk move out to our area, planning on embracing "the rural experience" only to discover to their horror what life is like out here....

Pick up trucks with gun racks, volunteer fire companies, hunting as a recreational necessity, and not a Starbucks within forty miles.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It's mind boggling, Murphy. Every so often some hapless city folk move out to our area, planning on embracing "the rural experience" only to discover to their horror what life is like out here....
> 
> Pick up trucks with gun racks, volunteer fire companies, hunting as a recreational necessity, and not a Starbucks within forty miles.



It’s a rewarding way to live, but not easy. 
No running down to the corner for food/snacks/coffees. 
Making sure you have gas and cash on Saturday coz nowhere is open on Sunday. 
Living creatures are WORK to care for and can’t be left alone whilst you run off on vacation. 
On the plus side, no noise, few neighbors and QUIET.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It’s a rewarding way to live, but not easy.
> No running down to the corner for food/snacks/coffees.
> Making sure you have gas and cash on Saturday coz nowhere is open on Sunday.
> Living creatures are WORK to care for and can’t be left alone whilst you run off on vacation.
> On the plus side, no noise, few neighbors and QUIET.



So very true, Murphy. Small wonder more and more Amish families are moving into our area.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> So very true, Murphy. Small wonder more and more Amish families are moving into our area.



No loud stereos with them [emoji14]


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> *Cover your eyes, Remainsilly!! Something even more horrifying.....
> 
> Final warning...,,,*
> 
> View attachment 3861175
> View attachment 3861176
> View attachment 3861177


Are healthy, content seeming animals. Dh looks well.

Paint? Not quite pinto coloring(great "skull!")? 11-15 years age?
Tragic guesser, me.

Goats are interesting. And smart, as females take charge of things.
Omg, yes. Tree killers. And hair chewers.
And...your bag tassels?


Fimpagebag said:


> It's mind boggling, Murphy. Every so often some hapless city folk move out to our area, planning on embracing "the rural experience" only to discover to their horror what life is like out here....
> 
> Pick up trucks with gun racks, volunteer fire companies, hunting as a recreational necessity, and not a Starbucks within forty miles.


Noticed similar behaviors on islands. Could predict who would go insane after 6 months & leave.

Glad you live as want. Is the ultimate freedom.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> So very true, Murphy. Small wonder more and more Amish families are moving into our area.


I have read that Amish families do without electricity.
Is that still true, Fim?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> or like a zombie...my favorite Halloween inspired video...




So cool. Love Roisin Murphy!



Fimpagebag said:


> *Cover your eyes, Remainsilly!! Something even more horrifying.....
> 
> Final warning...,,,*
> 
> View attachment 3861175
> View attachment 3861176
> View attachment 3861177



OMG!!!! Your horse!!!!  The blaze does look like skull.
Hehehe. Cool DH.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Are healthy, content seeming animals. Dh looks well.
> 
> Paint? Not quite pinto coloring(great "skull!")? 11-15 years age?
> Tragic guesser, me.
> 
> Goats are interesting. And smart, as females take charge of things.
> Omg, yes. Tree killers. And hair chewers.
> And...your bag tassels?
> 
> Noticed similar behaviors on islands. Could predict who would go insane after 6 months & leave.
> 
> Glad you live as want. Is the ultimate freedom.



You have a discerning eye for horses, remainsilly. 
Our horse is 13 years old. He's half Quarter Horse and half Trakehner.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have read that Amish families do without electricity.
> Is that still true, Fim?



It's true for the most part, Mariapia. Their homes are entirely without electricity. However, if as a business selling meat or dairy, they are required to have electricity providing the power necessary for refrigeration.

They also do not drive motor vehicles or operate gasoline powered tractors. Instead they rely on their horses. Their horse drawn buggies are a familiar sight in our area. So much so that there are road signs advising the same necessary cautions to be taken as these other signs  common in our county....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So cool. Love Roisin Murphy!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG!!!! Your horse!!!!  The blaze does look like skull.
> Hehehe. Cool DH.



I thought you might like him, Ludmilla. His sire is Quarter Horse, but his Dam (mother) is Trakehner.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's true for the most part, Mariapia. Their homes are entirely without electricity. However, if as a business selling meat or dairy, they are required to have electricity providing the power necessary for refrigeration.
> 
> They also do not drive motor vehicles or operate gasoline powered tractors. Instead they rely on their horses. Their horse drawn buggies are a familiar sight in our area. So much so that there are road signs advising the same necessary cautions to be taken as these other signs  common in our county....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3861915
> View attachment 3861916
> View attachment 3861917
> View attachment 3861920
> View attachment 3861921


Maybe we, grown ups, could spend one day or two on their farms..... 
But I am not sure our teenagers would spend one single minute with them...
No phone, no tablet or PlayStation ... they just couldn't.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Maybe we, grown ups, could spend one day or two on their farms.....
> But I am not sure our teenagers would spend one single minute with them...
> No phone, no tablet or PlayStation ... they just couldn't.



I agree, Mariapia. To be totally disconnected from the world they know would probably be harrowing for many of them. But such is youth in every generation. Experience, as they say, is a great teacher.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> You have a discerning eye for horses, remainsilly.
> Our horse is 13 years old. He's half Quarter Horse and half Trakehner.


Aha! 
Well...know thine enemy...


Mariapia said:


> Maybe we, grown ups, could spend one day or two on their farms.....
> But I am not sure our teenagers would spend one single minute with them...
> No phone, no tablet or PlayStation ... they just couldn't.


Amish I've met spoke German dialect. Similar to Swiss German--known as Pennsylvania German.
Mennonites seem much more fun. 


Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Mariapia. To be totally disconnected from the world they know would probably be harrowing for many of them. But such is youth in every generation. Experience, as they say, is a great teacher.


I would be shunned within 6 minutes of entering Amish community.
As soon as I swore loudly or mentioned university calculus.
Won't even mention the electric coffeemaker addiction.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Well...know thine enemy...
> 
> Amish I've met spoke German dialect. Similar to Swiss German--known as Pennsylvania German.
> Mennonites seem much more fun.
> 
> I would be shunned within 6 minutes of entering Amish community.
> As soon as I swore loudly or mentioned university calculus.
> Won't even mention the electric coffeemaker addiction.



Our Amish aren't quite as strict as some, Remainsilly. For the most part they're young, speak English with only the barest trace of an accent, and enjoy a measure of freedom unknown to the stricter Old Amish order. Entrepreneurs as well as farmers, they know that maintaining mutual respect with their non Amish neighbors is essential to their future here.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Well...know thine enemy...
> 
> Amish I've met spoke German dialect. Similar to Swiss German--known as Pennsylvania German.
> Mennonites seem much more fun.
> 
> I would be shunned within 6 minutes of entering Amish community.
> As soon as I swore loudly or mentioned university calculus.
> Won't even mention the electric coffeemaker addiction.



You have never had true Amish coffee. 
Those ladies use the same secrets as your great aunts or older church ladies. 
Their coffee and fried chicken are UNTOUCHABLE.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Our Amish aren't quite as strict as some, Remainsilly. For the most part they're young, speak English with only the barest trace of an accent, and enjoy a measure of freedom unknown to the stricter Old Amish order. Entrepreneurs as well as farmers, they know that maintaining mutual respect with their non Amish neighbors is essential to their future here.


Lots of young people I have talked to are both fascinated and incredulous.
Some even asked me if non Amish people could spend one week or two at their place.
I couldn't answer that question.
Do Amish children have a special Amish school?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lots of young people I have talked to are both fascinated and incredulous.
> Some even asked me if non Amish people could spend one week or two at their place.
> I couldn't answer that question.
> Do Amish children have a special Amish school?




Yes, Mariapia, larger Amish communities they maintain their own school. In a smaller "satellite" community (such as the one in our area) their children are home schooled.

This doesn't raise any particular concerns in our county as a number of non Amish parents home school their own children as well.

(As a matter of fact, my DH and I home schooled our DD after the fourth grade. We chose that path with no animus towards the local public school she was attending. It was simply that our DD (at nine years old) needed to be far more academically challenged than the local public school could provide. As parents, my DH and I didn't expect the school to tailor a curriculum solely to our DD. We also wanted to avoid having her attend High School at such a young age among students so much older than her. So we struck a balance between her intellectual gifts and her youth. She belonged to the local 4H dog club and regularly interacted with children her own age on a weekly basis. At the same time she was reading at a twelfth grade level and mastering college calculus. )


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, Mariapia, larger Amish communities they maintain their own school. In a smaller "satellite" community (such as the one in our area) their children are home schooled.
> 
> This doesn't raise any particular concerns in our county as a number of non Amish parents home school their own children as well.
> 
> (As a matter of fact, my DH and I home schooled our DD after the fourth grade. We chose that path with no animus towards the local public school she was attending. It was simply that our DD (at nine years old) needed to be far more academically challenged than the local public school could provide. As parents, my DH and I didn't expect the school to tailor a curriculum solely to our DD. We also wanted to avoid having her attend High School at such a young age among students so much older than her. So we struck a balance between her intellectual gifts and her youth. She belonged to the local 4H dog club and regularly interacted with children her own age on a weekly basis. At the same time she was reading at a twelfth grade level and mastering college calculus. )


Wow! 
I know too well how gifted children tend to get bored and waste their time in "normal" classes.
In my area, there is a private school for them. It's expensive but if the child has a very very  high IQ, the school has a different policy. It then becomes free. 
And ever year they get articles in the local paper about their 13 to 14 year old students who passed their baccalauréat and are ready to go to University!
Free advertising campaign....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you might like him, Ludmilla. His sire is Quarter Horse, but his Dam (mother) is Trakehner.


A relative had a Trakehner. Cool horses. I was allowed to ride her one time. Very powerful and energetic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, Mariapia, larger Amish communities they maintain their own school. In a smaller "satellite" community (such as the one in our area) their children are home schooled.
> 
> This doesn't raise any particular concerns in our county as a number of non Amish parents home school their own children as well.
> 
> (As a matter of fact, my DH and I home schooled our DD after the fourth grade. We chose that path with no animus towards the local public school she was attending. It was simply that our DD (at nine years old) needed to be far more academically challenged than the local public school could provide. As parents, my DH and I didn't expect the school to tailor a curriculum solely to our DD. We also wanted to avoid having her attend High School at such a young age among students so much older than her. So we struck a balance between her intellectual gifts and her youth. She belonged to the local 4H dog club and regularly interacted with children her own age on a weekly basis. At the same time she was reading at a twelfth grade level and mastering college calculus. )



The Amish fascinate me actually any “closed” culture of people completely different than mine fascinates me.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> You have never had true Amish coffee.
> Those ladies use the same secrets as your great aunts or older church ladies.
> Their coffee and fried chicken are UNTOUCHABLE.


Unsure, being vegetarian.
Coffee sounds awesome.
Was served salad. Had grapes, apples, walnuts, cheese, poppy seed dressing--remember in detail, so good!
Guess food is major part of Amish social life.


Mariapia said:


> Do Amish children have a special Amish school?


My understanding, at least of more traditional Amish communities, is that education ends at 8th grade level.
Was US court case, over Amish family being fined. Because refused to send children for further schooling.
Family won, based upon freedom of religion.


Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I know too well how gifted children tend to get bored and waste their time in "normal" classes.
> In my area, there is a private school for them. It's expensive but if the child has a very very  high IQ, the school has a different policy. It then becomes free.
> And ever year they get articles in the local paper about their 13 to 14 year old students who passed their baccalauréat and are ready to go to University!
> Free advertising campaign....


I attended similar program in public schools. Accepted to university early.
Now I photograph my dog & own bags.


Ludmilla said:


> A relative had a Trakehner. Cool horses. I was allowed to ride her one time. Very powerful and energetic.


Poking the bear with a stick, my friend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

With our Halloween revels fast approaching, our Happy Mackerel's proprietor is looking for suggestions for our festive fare......


----------



## Murphy47

I like these as a starter


----------



## remainsilly

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ea...7/10/26/16505284/zombie-frappuccino-starbucks


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3863335
> 
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ea...7/10/26/16505284/zombie-frappuccino-starbucks



Nice pick!


----------



## Fimpagebag

True to my roots (being brought up in a bar) I'll contribute the cocktails......


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> True to my roots (being brought up in a bar) I'll contribute the cocktails......
> 
> View attachment 3863620
> View attachment 3863621
> View attachment 3863622



Those look TASTY! 
Recipe? Please?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Nice pick!


Thanks. Was at starbucks yesterday.
Like your mummy bites!

Man made *gingerdead men* cookies:


Used fresh ginger, so spicy & perfect.
Also can drizzle white frosting, to highlight bones.

Recipe--gingerbread cookie + this cutter/press:
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41Mk3kSD0lL._SY400_.jpg


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> True to my roots (being brought up in a bar) I'll contribute the cocktails......
> 
> View attachment 3863620
> View attachment 3863621
> View attachment 3863622


Good grief, Fim. I tasted some of those only yesterday and it is still not sure if I will survive.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. Was at starbucks yesterday.
> Like your mummy bites!
> 
> Man made *gingerdead men* cookies:
> View attachment 3863682
> 
> Used fresh ginger, so spicy & perfect.
> Also can drizzle white frosting, to highlight bones.
> 
> Recipe--gingerbread cookie + this cutter/press:
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41Mk3kSD0lL._SY400_.jpg


 How cool! Hope it was tasty.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. Was at starbucks yesterday.
> Like your mummy bites!
> 
> Man made *gingerdead men* cookies:
> View attachment 3863682
> 
> Used fresh ginger, so spicy & perfect.
> Also can drizzle white frosting, to highlight bones.
> 
> Recipe--gingerbread cookie + this cutter/press:
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41Mk3kSD0lL._SY400_.jpg



Adorable! Love the * gingerdead *cookie!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Those look TASTY!
> Recipe? Please?



The first cocktail is a Bloody Vampire. Captain Morgan's spiced rum with cherry Kool-aid.
The second batch are any of your favorite cocktails with dry ice adding the ambience.
The Witch's Heart is a combination of Blackberry liqueur, Apple brandy and grenadine.

Have fun experimenting, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!

Cloudy and cool weather here...
I think my Longchamp satchel will brighten up my day...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3864339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Cloudy and cool weather here...
> I think my Longchamp satchel will brighten up my day...



Your Longchamp satchel would brighten a total eclipse, Mariapia! 
Love everything about this bag!  The color, the shape, the quality, everything about this bag makes me swoon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3864339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Cloudy and cool weather here...
> I think my Longchamp satchel will brighten up my day...


Nice to see red Quadri in action! Hope you have a fun day despite the weather.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3864339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Cloudy and cool weather here...
> I think my Longchamp satchel will brighten up my day...


Sorry about the weather your bag should brighten your day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your Longchamp satchel would brighten a total eclipse, Mariapia!
> Love everything about this bag!  The color, the shape, the quality, everything about this bag makes me swoon!





Ludmilla said:


> Nice to see red Quadri in action! Hope you have a fun day despite the weather.





Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about the weather your bag should brighten your day!



Thank you ladies!
The weather wasn't really that bad in the afternoon but.... I am a summer girl.
Tomorrow we are going back to what they call " winter time"
Which means that at 6 pm it will be dark outside...
That's when I start thinking of emigrating to a tropical place.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies!
> The weather wasn't really that bad in the afternoon but.... I am a summer girl.
> Tomorrow we are going back to what they call " winter time"
> Which means that at 6 pm it will be dark outside...
> That's when I start thinking of emigrating to a tropical place.



I am right there with u. I hate to be cold. 
Only bonus of winter: pajamas at 4.30 pm.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!

Bit of bicycle repair. As forded stream, crunched through fallen acorns & some other things. Which probably were unkind to urban tires.

Nice, autumn bags being seen here.
Still using vicster. Tossed casually onto chair at the mo. Open from my rummaging.



Someone just mentioned doughnuts.
Laters!


----------



## Fimpagebag

The newest member of the Fim family. An Amish bred farm raised Jack Russell puppy. He's eight weeks old. We've named him *Fred.
*
Hope to have better outdoor pics if it ever stops raining ....


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> 
> Bit of bicycle repair. As forded stream, crunched through fallen acorns & some other things. Which probably were unkind to urban tires.
> 
> Nice, autumn bags being seen here.
> Still using vicster. Tossed casually onto chair at the mo. Open from my rummaging.
> View attachment 3865367
> 
> 
> Someone just mentioned doughnuts.
> Laters!



Love the vicster, Remainsilly. I'd have a hard time changing out of that bag too.


----------



## Mimmy

Fimpagebag said:


> The newest member of the Fim family. An Amish bred farm raised Jack Russell puppy. He's eight weeks old. We've named him *Fred.
> *
> Hope to have better outdoor pics if it ever stops raining ....
> 
> View attachment 3865390



I had to come out of lurking status on this thread, for Fred. He is adorable! [emoji190]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mimmy said:


> I had to come out of lurking status on this thread, for Fred. He is adorable! [emoji190]



The power of puppies, Mimmy! It finally stopped raining long enough for an outdoor pic...


----------



## Mimmy

Fimpagebag said:


> The power of puppies, Mimmy! It finally stopped raining long enough for an outdoor pic...
> 
> View attachment 3865420



Thank you for this photo too, Fimpagebag!

Fred, really is just the cutest! [emoji190]


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> The newest member of the Fim family. An Amish bred farm raised Jack Russell puppy. He's eight weeks old. We've named him *Fred.
> *
> Hope to have better outdoor pics if it ever stops raining ....
> 
> View attachment 3865390


Oh my goodness!!!  So much cuteness!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The power of puppies, Mimmy! It finally stopped raining long enough for an outdoor pic...
> 
> View attachment 3865420


What a lovely puppy, Fim! So cute.
My dog's best friend was a Jack Russel.
His name was Morgan.
Fred is now part of your family.
Lots of hugs to that beauty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The power of puppies, Mimmy! It finally stopped raining long enough for an outdoor pic...
> 
> View attachment 3865420


Too cute! 
How many dogs do you have, now? Three? I think I will send the bag ninjas for Fred.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> 
> Bit of bicycle repair. As forded stream, crunched through fallen acorns & some other things. Which probably were unkind to urban tires.
> 
> Nice, autumn bags being seen here.
> Still using vicster. Tossed casually onto chair at the mo. Open from my rummaging.
> View attachment 3865367
> 
> 
> Someone just mentioned doughnuts.
> Laters!


Hmmmm. Doughnuts. I will get me some lebkuchen.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. Doughnuts. I will get me some lebkuchen.


I thought lebkuchen were German doughnuts... Fortunately, I preferred to look up the word in the reverso dictionary and found out it was something different. Pain d'épice in French...
It reminded me of the old lady who used to give me some when I was a little girl. 
What a good memory!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Too cute!
> How many dogs do you have, now? Three? I think I will send the bag ninjas for Fred.



You're right, Ludmilla. Now there are three....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely puppy, Fim! So cute.
> My dog's best friend was a Jack Russel.
> His name was Morgan.
> Fred is now part of your family.
> Lots of hugs to that beauty.



Glad you like him, Mariapia. I'm fortunate that our dogs have the opportunity to get plenty of exercise without ever leaving the property. We also never let them out by themselves. So it's great exercise for both my DH  and me as well!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!!!  So much cuteness!



And don't think he doesn't know it, Tomsmom!


----------



## magdalinka

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3865647
> 
> 
> You're right, Ludmilla. Now there are three....



Omg sure adorable!!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3865647
> 
> 
> You're right, Ludmilla. Now there are three....


This is almost too much cuteness  Congrats to all of you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I thought lebkuchen were German doughnuts... Fortunately, I preferred to look up the word in the reverso dictionary and found out it was something different. Pain d'épice in French...
> It reminded me of the old lady who used to give me some when I was a little girl.
> What a good memory!


Yes, lebkuchen is a special pastry during Christmas season. It is a bit soon, but you can buy the first lebkuchen in September.
The manufactory of my home town is selling them now. Hmmmmmm. Very tasty. Somehow they taste better loooong before Christmas. 
Glad that you have good memories with lebkuchen.  I did not know that there was something similar in France.  


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3865647
> 
> 
> You're right, Ludmilla. Now there are three....


Three cuties!


----------



## Ludmilla

I know I am in the minority here, but it is fun to wear my made in England tweed coat again! 
Also, I am sending my natural tanned leather bags into hibernation and I am pullng out my more durable pebbled leather bags again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3866336
> 
> I know I am in the minority here, but it is fun to wear my made in England tweed coat again!
> Also, I am sending my natural tanned leather bags into hibernation and I am pullng out my more durable pebbled leather bags again.


Your tweed coat is perfect for a cold autumn day, Ludmilla.
And of course it's always a pleasure to see Miss Chloé again!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3866336
> 
> I know I am in the minority here, but it is fun to wear my made in England tweed coat again!
> Also, I am sending my natural tanned leather bags into hibernation and I am pullng out my more durable pebbled leather bags again.




I really like everything about this picture!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Popping in!  

Halloween - my favorite holiday!  Are you all dressing up? We did this weekend and are again tomorrow!!  

Gifted kids
- was one & skipped multiple grades. It was h***. I'm all for keeping kids with their age group. 
- had them & refused the grade skipping. Had to supplement their private school education. Very few people know what to do with them. 

Puppies - so cute!  Mr & I are thinking of getting a Husky (his choice) I'm a cat gal. So...

Donuts - my favorite food on the planet. Warm, glazed donuts are my addiction!!!  I have no defense.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your tweed coat is perfect for a cold autumn day, Ludmilla.
> And of course it's always a pleasure to see Miss Chloé again!





Tomsmom said:


> I really like everything about this picture!


Thank you so much, ladies. I neglected Miss Marcie a bit during the past months.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sparkletastic said:


> Popping in!
> 
> Halloween - my favorite holiday!  Are you all dressing up? We did this weekend and are again tomorrow!!
> 
> Gifted kids
> - was one & skipped multiple grades. It was h***. I'm all for keeping kids with their age group.
> - had them & refused the grade skipping. Had to supplement their private school education. Very few people know what to do with them.
> 
> Puppies - so cute!  Mr & I are thinking of getting a Husky (his choice) I'm a cat gal. So...
> 
> Donuts - my favorite food on the planet. Warm, glazed donuts are my addiction!!!  I have no defense.


Hope you are enjoying Halloween!
Huskies need a lot of walking and training as far as I know. Very energetic dogs. Do you have a garden?


----------



## Ludmilla

Everyone ready for our Halloween bash?


I am on my way wandering through the scary woods of Pinch Purse Island to the Happy Mackerel.


Where drinks and tasty food are waiting. And where the Hounds of Hell are on security duty.


Happy Halloween!


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3866336
> 
> I know I am in the minority here, but it is fun to wear my made in England tweed coat again!
> Also, I am sending my natural tanned leather bags into hibernation and I am pullng out my more durable pebbled leather bags again.



Love it! I need a coat like this (between light jackets and winter puffies)


----------



## magdalinka

Happy Halloween everyone!
Second day no power here post storm and no Halloween spirit . Here are my two in mostly home made costumes and their [emoji316](made by husband):


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3867226
> 
> Everyone ready for our Halloween bash?
> View attachment 3867227
> 
> I am on my way wandering through the scary woods of Pinch Purse Island to the Happy Mackerel.
> View attachment 3867228
> 
> Where drinks and tasty food are waiting. And where the Hounds of Hell are on security duty.
> View attachment 3867229
> 
> Happy Halloween!





magdalinka said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> Second day no power here post storm and no Halloween spirit . Here are my two in mostly home made costumes and their [emoji316](made by husband):
> View attachment 3867265
> View attachment 3867266
> View attachment 3867267



Wow! Great pics, ladies!
I met lots of kids  ( and a few grown ups)  celebrating Halloween today. I didn't think that would be the case. 
Some had frightening costumes.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you are enjoying Halloween!
> Huskies need a lot of walking and training as far as I know. Very energetic dogs. Do you have a garden?


No garden. And I was very clear that this would be HIS dog. I got stuck taking care of my daughter's Bichon and son's Jack Russell terrier when they lost the love for the pups.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3867226
> 
> Everyone ready for our Halloween bash?
> View attachment 3867227
> 
> I am on my way wandering through the scary woods of Pinch Purse Island to the Happy Mackerel.
> View attachment 3867228
> 
> Where drinks and tasty food are waiting. And where the Hounds of Hell are on security duty.
> View attachment 3867229
> 
> Happy Halloween!


Yay!!!  HALLOWEEEEEEEEN!!!!


magdalinka said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> Second day no power here post storm and no Halloween spirit . Here are my two in mostly home made costumes and their [emoji316](made by husband):
> View attachment 3867265
> View attachment 3867266
> View attachment 3867267


Soooo cute!  Amazing job on the costumes!!!  Homemade is always better than store bought.


----------



## Cookiefiend

magdalinka said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> Second day no power here post storm and no Halloween spirit . Here are my two in mostly home made costumes and their [emoji316](made by husband):
> View attachment 3867265
> View attachment 3867266
> View attachment 3867267



Those are great costumes! It’s always my favorite part of Halloween to see the kids in their costumes? [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

magdalinka said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> Second day no power here post storm and no Halloween spirit . Here are my two in mostly home made costumes and their [emoji316](made by husband):
> View attachment 3867265
> View attachment 3867266
> View attachment 3867267



Wonderful costumes, Magdalinka! Hope the power comes on soon. (have experienced being without power for days on end, so I know what a challenge it must be for you and your family.) 

Hang in there. And Happy Halloween!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Great pics, ladies!
> I met lots of kids  ( and a few grown ups)  celebrating Halloween today. I didn't think that would be the case.
> Some had frightening costumes.



This would likely be an appropriate costume  for me with a new puppy in the house.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3867226
> 
> Everyone ready for our Halloween bash?
> View attachment 3867227
> 
> I am on my way wandering through the scary woods of Pinch Purse Island to the Happy Mackerel.
> View attachment 3867228
> 
> Where drinks and tasty food are waiting. And where the Hounds of Hell are on security duty.
> View attachment 3867229
> 
> Happy Halloween!



Happy Halloween, Ludmilla! See you at the Happy Mackerel! 
(I'll be dressed as one of my more "colorful" relatives).


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3867445
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Halloween, Ludmilla! See you at the Happy Mackerel!
> (I'll be dressed as one of my more "colorful" relatives).



Happy Halloween everyone [emoji482]
I will be wearing my Suburban Mom costume. 
Soon as I dispense candy, I will hop on my broom and be there!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I thought lebkuchen were German doughnuts... Fortunately, I preferred to look up the word in the reverso dictionary and found out it was something different. Pain d'épice in French...
> It reminded me of the old lady who used to give me some when I was a little girl.
> What a good memory!


In English, believe is gingerbread.


Fimpagebag said:


> The power of puppies, Mimmy! It finally stopped raining long enough for an outdoor pic...
> 
> View attachment 3865420


The Fredster!!!
Perfect.
The face of trouble. The wiggly-cute of being forgiven, repeatedly.
Congratulations, Fim.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3866336
> 
> I know I am in the minority here, but it is fun to wear my made in England tweed coat again!
> Also, I am sending my natural tanned leather bags into hibernation and I am pullng out my more durable pebbled leather bags again.


This look = 
Classy style, lady.


Ludmilla said:


> Hope you are enjoying Halloween!
> Huskies need a lot of walking and training as far as I know. Very energetic dogs. Do you have a garden?


Huskies blow their coats.

And have enough energy to refuel the sun.
Plus really fun talking behaviors.
Adorable. 


magdalinka said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> Second day no power here post storm and no Halloween spirit . Here are my two in mostly home made costumes and their [emoji316](made by husband):
> View attachment 3867265
> View attachment 3867266
> View attachment 3867267


 Hope power returns soon.
But candlelight perfect for tonight!

Very nice! They look so proud.
And ready for candy.


----------



## remainsilly

Happy Halloween!
Have been biking trails.
And adding reflective tape to things, for darker season.
Reflective tape is very sticky.
It needs warnings on label.
Such as, "Remainsilly, never touch this."

Save me a seat at our table.
Once I hide all the Swedish fish, from rest of family, will swim over to the Mackerel.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Tasty.


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Happy Halloween everyone!
> Second day no power here post storm and no Halloween spirit . Here are my two in mostly home made costumes and their [emoji316](made by husband):
> View attachment 3867265
> View attachment 3867266
> View attachment 3867267




I hope you get power ASAP!  Love, love your little ones’ costumes!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m finalky able to change out of big totes since my training is over and I’m at “my” school. I’m in my Marc Jacobs hobo (I forget her real name). She’s a really nice berry color with pebbled leather


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3867585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m finalky able to change out of big totes since my training is over and I’m at “my” school. I’m in my Marc Jacobs hobo (I forget her real name). She’s a really nice berry color with pebbled leather



LOVE IT!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3867438
> 
> 
> 
> This would likely be an appropriate costume  for me with a new puppy in the house.....


Lol! 


remainsilly said:


> Huskies blow their coats.
> 
> And have enough energy to refuel the sun.
> Plus really fun talking behaviors.
> Adorable.
> Hope power returns soon.
> But candlelight perfect for tonight!
> 
> Very nice! They look so proud.
> And ready for candy.



OMG!  What in the ham sandwich????  I am a crazy neat person. So I'm thinking the Huskie is no longer an option. 

I'm semi imploding at the thought of dog hair everywhere. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3867585
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’m finalky able to change out of big totes since my training is over and I’m at “my” school. I’m in my Marc Jacobs hobo (I forget her real name). She’s a really nice berry color with pebbled leather


Loooooove this bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Halloween bash was a blast. 


As you have left me sleeping (together with the local cats) under one of the tables of the Happy Mackerel I got caught by our landlord this morning.
This was a blast, too. Fim's deadly cocktail recipies did a bit of a damage. Before I am back into hiding I have to deliver a message from our landlord to the three witches that were looming in a dark corner over a kettle with pumpkin soup: "bring the furniture of the Happy Mackerel back! Now!"


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Halloween bash was a blast.
> View attachment 3868021
> 
> As you have left me sleeping (together with the local cats) under one of the tables of the Happy Mackerel I got caught by our landlord this morning.
> This was a blast, too. Fim's deadly cocktail recipies did a bit of a damage. Before I am back into hiding I have to deliver a message from our landlord to the three witches that were looming in a dark corner over a kettle with pumpkin soup: "bring the furniture of the Happy Mackerel back! Now!"
> View attachment 3868020



How can you be so cheery this morning? 
Not sure which hangover is worse: all that candy or Fim’s awesome cocktails. 
Not sure where all the furniture got to. 
I vaguely remember bouncing up and down on a bar stool yelling “I can fly, I can fly. Tinkerbell don’t got nuttin on me”.


----------



## Murphy47

Fim, just for you. Patricia Nash Vincenzo Hobo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Fim, just for you. Patricia Nash Vincenzo Hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868068




Very nice!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Fim, just for you. Patricia Nash Vincenzo Hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868068



Love it! Is it your latest acquisition, Murphy?.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! Is it your latest acquisition, Murphy?.



Nope. Bought it at one of those special Dillards sales. Meant to sell it on eBay but no one seems to want it. A little small for me but the DIVINE smelling leather finally drew me in.


----------



## Sparkletastic

.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> How can you be so cheery this morning?
> Not sure which hangover is worse: all that candy or Fim’s awesome cocktails.
> Not sure where all the furniture got to.
> I vaguely remember bouncing up and down on a bar stool yelling “I can fly, I can fly. Tinkerbell don’t got nuttin on me”.


(I was so cheery, because I was still drunk.  And I remember very well how you put down you suburban Mom costume and ran to the beach with your broom... hmmmm. someone told me I was forcing the local cats to sing Smashing Pumpkins songs.... so yes, this was a blast.....)
Love your Patricia Nash bag! Very nice! It is good that the universe does not let you sell it off.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Halloween bash was a blast.
> View attachment 3868021
> 
> As you have left me sleeping (together with the local cats) under one of the tables of the Happy Mackerel I got caught by our landlord this morning.
> This was a blast, too. Fim's deadly cocktail recipies did a bit of a damage. Before I am back into hiding I have to deliver a message from our landlord to the three witches that were looming in a dark corner over a kettle with pumpkin soup: "bring the furniture of the Happy Mackerel back! Now!"
> View attachment 3868020


New obsession--that photo of the wrecked building. Beautiful architecture!


Murphy47 said:


> Fim, just for you. Patricia Nash Vincenzo Hobo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3868068


Reminds of my 1st fossil bag/wallet. Were pink, orange, yellow patchwork leather. Really fun.
Yours is more versatile colors.

@Tomsmom Berry color perfect for autumn! Enjoy.

Ah, the last gingerdead man went out with sweet style. 


Other new obsession--Swedish fish!
Tragic.


----------



## remainsilly

Sparkletastic said:


> OMG! What in the ham sandwich???? I am a crazy neat person. So I'm thinking the Huskie is no longer an option.
> 
> I'm semi imploding at the thought of dog hair everywhere.


They require unusual training techniques, sometimes.
And suffer without a/c in warm climates.
But amazing, when suited to family needs.

I adopted a stray. All my dogs were rescues. Current 1 is fun & challenging to train. But exceedingly rewarding. 
And a big, loveable mutton-brain.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! Work has been incredibly busy of late, even more so today when one of our labs at the college was subjected to a deluge and we had to scramble reassigning rooms and securing laboratory equipment in the affected area.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! Work has been incredibly busy of late, even more so today when one of our labs at the college was subjected to a deluge and we had to scramble reassigning rooms and securing laboratory equipment in the affected area.



Argh. What a day! 
Hope the Patricia Nash was safe [emoji14]


----------



## remainsilly

Dog freak sleep position #54:
1 ear folded mush-mouth, with leg lean


----------



## Fimpagebag

With the last vestiges of Indian Summer well and truly past, it's *"Sort through my bags" Saturday.* 

The process starts out simply enough. First I set aside all my Spring/Summer bags for their long winter's rest. The exceptions among them are those bags I rarely wore and (invariably) had been impulse purchases.


  These are set aside for future donation or consignment.  

Next, I sort through the remainder of my bags suitable for Winter and Fall and All Year 'round. Of these are the bags (once again) that I rarely wear and (inevitably) fall into the same impulse purchase category. These bags are also set aside for future donation/consignment.  

Not surprisingly, the reason behind all this industry, is predictable at best. All will be revealed later when it will be light enough outside to take a decent pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> With the last vestiges of Indian Summer well and truly past, it's *"Sort through my bags" Saturday.*
> 
> The process starts out simply enough. First I set aside all my Spring/Summer bags for their long winter's rest. The exceptions among them are those bags I rarely wore and (invariably) had been impulse purchases.
> 
> 
> These are set aside for future donation or consignment.
> 
> Next, I sort through the remainder of my bags suitable for Winter and Fall and All Year 'round. Of these are the bags (once again) that I rarely wear and (inevitably) fall into the same impulse purchase category. These bags are also set aside for future donation/consignment.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the reason behind all this industry, is predictable at best. All will be revealed later when it will be light enough outside to take a decent pic.


Ooooooh! A new bag! Show it, show it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooh! A new bag! Show it, show it!



I think you'll like it, Ludmilla. 

My new Fossil small Emma satchel.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3870595
> View attachment 3870596
> View attachment 3870597
> View attachment 3870598
> 
> 
> I think you'll like it, Ludmilla.
> 
> My new Fossil small Emma satchel.....


Great bag!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag!!



Thank you, Tomsmom. It can be worn crossbody as well as handheld. It's surprisingly roomy for its size and easily accommodates all my essentials.


----------



## Tomsmom

I wasn’t happy with the size of the Rebecca Minkoff Medium back pack so I jumped on the bigger size during their online sample sale. The color is Aubergine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3870650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t happy with the size of the Rebecca Minkoff Medium back pack so I jumped on the bigger size during their online sample sale. The color is Aubergine.



Nice! Good choice and no doubt at a great price. Well done!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3870595
> View attachment 3870596
> View attachment 3870597
> View attachment 3870598
> 
> 
> I think you'll like it, Ludmilla.
> 
> My new Fossil small Emma satchel.....


Excellent choice, Fim! The brand, the design, the colour are just Wow!
Ludmilla has the Emma tote you have the Emma satchel
Next time I go to the mall in the big city, I will rush to the Fossil boutique..
I have just learnt there is one...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3870650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t happy with the size of the Rebecca Minkoff Medium back pack so I jumped on the bigger size during their online sample sale. The color is Aubergine.


Fantastic colour, Tomsmom!
So now, you have two RM backpacks?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Fantastic colour, Tomsmom!
> So now, you have two RM backpacks?


No I sent the other one back.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Excellent choice, Fim! The brand, the design, the colour are just Wow!
> Ludmilla has the Emma tote you have the Emma satchel
> Next time I go to the mall in the big city, I will rush to the Fossil boutique..
> I have just learnt there is one...



I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. It really is a perfect size for what I always carry. And I'm particularly taken by its quality and simplicity. Have fun at the boutique when you go, whether you buy a bag or not.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm glad you like it, Mariapia. It really is a perfect size for what I always carry. And I'm particularly taken by its quality and simplicity. Have fun at the boutique when you go, whether you buy a bag or not.


My sister in law has a small Fossil bag. Same colour as yours. She loves it. I love it too.
You are right, quality and simplicity.


----------



## Mariapia

Very bad weather here this morning....
No Le Pliage today... but my Charles et Charlus...
I am going to take it out and see what happens.
Living dangerously.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3871311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bad weather here this morning....
> No Le Pliage today... but my Charles et Charlus...
> I am going to take it out and see what happens.
> Living dangerously.....



You are much braver than me, Mariapia! The weather here is so wretched (thunder and lightning, miserable rain and wind) that I plan to stay inside watching football today.  

Of course, I might be tempted to brave the elements if I had a bag like your Charles et Charlus.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are much braver than me, Mariapia! The weather here is so wretched (thunder and lightning, miserable rain and wind) that I plan to stay inside watching football today.
> 
> Of course, I might be tempted to brave the elements if I had a bag like your Charles et Charlus.


You are so sweet, Fim. But you have lovely bags too and I am sure some of them can be taken out on rainy days...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are so sweet, Fim. But you have lovely bags too and I am sure some of them can be taken out on rainy days...





Mariapia said:


> You are so sweet, Fim. But you have lovely bags too and I am sure some of them can be taken out on rainy days...



You're right of course, Mariapia. I shouldn't blame my bags for my Sunday sloth!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3871311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bad weather here this morning....
> No Le Pliage today... but my Charles et Charlus...
> I am going to take it out and see what happens.
> Living dangerously.....



Stopped in because your C et C is gorgeous, Mariapia!!! Have you posted about this bag already? I'm determined to add a piece from them to my collection someday!!


----------



## Mariapia

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Stopped in because your C et C is gorgeous, Mariapia!!! Have you posted about this bag already? I'm determined to add a piece from them to my collection someday!!


Thank you, bellebelebelle!
I posted the pic as soon as I received the bag a few months ago.
All Charles et Charlus bags are made in France. The leather is thick and supple. 
The quality is exceptional. 
If you order one, you won't be disappointed...


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3870595
> View attachment 3870596
> View attachment 3870597
> View attachment 3870598
> 
> 
> I think you'll like it, Ludmilla.
> 
> My new Fossil small Emma satchel.....


Had discussion about "boxy" shaped bags recently. Are deceptively roomy. Do not roll over, when riding on vehicle seats/floors. Great design.
Emma satchel is winner.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3870650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t happy with the size of the Rebecca Minkoff Medium back pack so I jumped on the bigger size during their online sample sale. The color is Aubergine.


Loving the aubergine.
Agreed, more roomy is nice for backpack.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3871311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bad weather here this morning....
> No Le Pliage today... but my Charles et Charlus...
> I am going to take it out and see what happens.
> Living dangerously.....


Do it. Live dangerously. 
This leather can take it. Lovely bag. And the bears.


----------



## remainsilly

Forced to rotate out of vicster. Into zipped pouch thing for sporty weekend.
Softball, biking. Some ice cream.
Me, cycling rest stop:


Nice weather, before more rains.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> With the last vestiges of Indian Summer well and truly past, it's *"Sort through my bags" Saturday.*
> 
> The process starts out simply enough. First I set aside all my Spring/Summer bags for their long winter's rest. The exceptions among them are those bags I rarely wore and (invariably) had been impulse purchases.
> 
> 
> These are set aside for future donation or consignment.
> 
> Next, I sort through the remainder of my bags suitable for Winter and Fall and All Year 'round. Of these are the bags (once again) that I rarely wear and (inevitably) fall into the same impulse purchase category. These bags are also set aside for future donation/consignment.
> 
> Not surprisingly, the reason behind all this industry, is predictable at best. All will be revealed later when it will be light enough outside to take a decent pic.


Ooooh! Can't wait to see you picture.  And here's to wishing you an impulse purchase free year in 2018.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3871311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bad weather here this morning....
> No Le Pliage today... but my Charles et Charlus...
> I am going to take it out and see what happens.
> Living dangerously.....


Beautiful bag!  It sent me straight to the internet to find. But it seems this brand isn't available in the US.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3870595
> View attachment 3870596
> View attachment 3870597
> View attachment 3870598
> 
> 
> I think you'll like it, Ludmilla.
> 
> My new Fossil small Emma satchel.....



Yay! I like it a lot, Fim. We are bag cousins now! 



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3870650
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn’t happy with the size of the Rebecca Minkoff Medium back pack so I jumped on the bigger size during their online sample sale. The color is Aubergine.



Oooh. The colour is so very pretty. I llove it! 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3871311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very bad weather here this morning....
> No Le Pliage today... but my Charles et Charlus...
> I am going to take it out and see what happens.
> Living dangerously.....



Very pretty, Mariapia. Hehehehe. You have to take risks in live now and then.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Forced to rotate out of vicster. Into zipped pouch thing for sporty weekend.
> Softball, biking. Some ice cream.
> Me, cycling rest stop:
> View attachment 3871941
> 
> Nice weather, before more rains.



Glad you are having nice weather.
We are having November rains and winds....


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies, my last three days at the old job.
I get into panic mode....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, my last three days at the old job.
> I get into panic mode....


What is going on Ludmilla?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, my last three days at the old job.
> I get into panic mode....


Don’t panic think of the great days that lay ahead at the new job!!


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> Beautiful bag!  It sent me straight to the internet to find. But it seems this brand isn't available in the US.


Charles et Charlus ships to the USA, Sparklestatic.
You can also get one at
www.degrimm.fr
They also have American customers.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Charles et Charlus ships to the USA, Sparklestatic.
> You can also get one at
> www.degrimm.fr
> They also have American customers.


Oooh! Thanks!!


Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, my last three days at the old job.
> I get into panic mode....


Don't panic!  You are on to bigger and better things!  Have fun with the transition.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Glad you are having nice weather.
> We are having November rains and winds....


Our weather is fickle & changes often.
Today very different than sunny, warm weekend.


Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, my last three days at the old job.
> I get into panic mode....


Oh, yes. Continue to panic over leaving the circus & its crazy monkeys.
Because new, higher paying job will be much too calm & fair. And lack poo flinging. 
Who wants that?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What is going on Ludmilla?


Nothing special. But, I will not get all my work done. My admin boss reassured me that this is normal. He paid me a last visit today. It was nice, but sad also.


Tomsmom said:


> Don’t panic think of the great days that lay ahead at the new job!!


Thank you. I will try! 


Sparkletastic said:


> Oooh! Thanks!!
> Don't panic!  You are on to bigger and better things!  Have fun with the transition.


Ah transition does not feel like fun, right now. 


remainsilly said:


> Our weather is fickle & changes often.
> Today very different than sunny, warm weekend.
> 
> Oh, yes. Continue to panic over leaving the circus & its crazy monkeys.
> Because new, higher paying job will be much too calm & fair. And lack poo flinging.
> Who wants that?!


Hehe. At the moment I feel like I am going to a bigger circus - with bigger monkeys.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nothing special. But, I will not get all my work done. My admin boss reassured me that this is normal. He paid me a last visit today. It was nice, but sad also.
> 
> Thank you. I will try!
> 
> Ah transition does not feel like fun, right now.
> 
> Hehe. At the moment I feel like I am going to a bigger circus - with bigger monkeys.


It's always difficult to leave a place, Ludmilla. 
You are busy doing so many things at the moment that you find it hard to relax.
Don't worry, once you move out everything will be different.
No circus and monkeys any more but another job in a lovely city with new friends and perspective.
We can't wait to hear about it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Nothing special. But, I will not get all my work done. My admin boss reassured me that this is normal. He paid me a last visit today. It was nice, but sad also.
> 
> Thank you. I will try!
> 
> Ah transition does not feel like fun, right now.
> 
> Hehe. At the moment I feel like I am going to a bigger circus - with bigger monkeys.



The old saying "the devil you know is better than the devil you don't" might be how you're feeling right now, Ludmilla.  

But that's a crock. Think of your new job as a leap of faith, Ludmilla.


----------



## vink

I know it’s late for the Halloween party on the island, but may I contribute something? [emoji4] 

Here’s DD’s this year costume. [emoji28] She wants to go as a panda. [emoji4]


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, my last three days at the old job.
> I get into panic mode....



You’ll be fine. [emoji4] 

Dress well and just go have fun. The brighter future is waiting for you. [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

vink said:


> I know it’s late for the Halloween party on the island, but may I contribute something? [emoji4]
> 
> Here’s DD’s this year costume. [emoji28] She wants to go as a panda. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3873011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873012


Lovely pic, vink!
I love pandas too...


----------



## Fimpagebag

vink said:


> I know it’s late for the Halloween party on the island, but may I contribute something? [emoji4]
> 
> Here’s DD’s this year costume. [emoji28] She wants to go as a panda. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3873011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873012



It's never too late for Halloween here on the Island, vink.  

Your DD (and her costume) are adorable!


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> I know it’s late for the Halloween party on the island, but may I contribute something? [emoji4]
> 
> Here’s DD’s this year costume. [emoji28] She wants to go as a panda. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3873011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873012


Adorable!!


----------



## Tomsmom

So what has everyone been up too, it’s rather quiet on our island. 

Ludmilla did you start the new job yet?  

I’m wearing my new Rebecca Minkoff Julian the maiden voyage was a work trip to Manhattan for a very boring conference.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's always difficult to leave a place, Ludmilla.
> You are busy doing so many things at the moment that you find it hard to relax.
> Don't worry, once you move out everything will be different.
> No circus and monkeys any more but another job in a lovely city with new friends and perspective.
> We can't wait to hear about it!





Fimpagebag said:


> The old saying "the devil you know is better than the devil you don't" might be how you're feeling right now, Ludmilla.
> 
> But that's a crock. Think of your new job as a leap of faith, Ludmilla.





vink said:


> You’ll be fine. [emoji4]
> 
> Dress well and just go have fun. The brighter future is waiting for you. [emoji4]





Tomsmom said:


> So what has everyone been up too, it’s rather quiet on our island.
> 
> Ludmilla did you start the new job yet?
> 
> I’m wearing my new Rebecca Minkoff Julian the maiden voyage was a work trip to Manhattan for a very boring conference.


Thank you all for your wise words, ladies. They are all so very true. Yesterday was day X. It was sad to say goodbye to some people - to some others not so. 
Last farewell from my office table.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> I know it’s late for the Halloween party on the island, but may I contribute something? [emoji4]
> 
> Here’s DD’s this year costume. [emoji28] She wants to go as a panda. [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3873011
> 
> 
> View attachment 3873012


Look at this little panda! I bet she did the magic of vanishing the Happy Mackerel's furniture away!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for your wise words, ladies. They are all so very true. Yesterday was day X. It was sad to say goodbye to some people - to some others not so.
> Last farewell from my office table.
> View attachment 3874727



An understandably bittersweet day for you, Ludmilla. It's hard closing one door before opening another. You're bound to feel sad about the good people you're leaving behind. But what sweet relief knowing you no longer have to deal with the a$$ hats who'd made things difficult for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> An understandably bittersweet day for you, Ludmilla. It's hard closing one door before opening another. You're bound to feel sad about the good people you're leaving behind. But what sweet relief knowing you no longer have to deal with the a$$ hats who'd made things difficult for you.


Yes, you are absolutely right. On the one hand I am a bit sad. On the other I am relieved that I am done with this place. 
Now, I have to start to prepare for next week. Looks like I have to live with one bag only for some time.  Guess Miss Choc has to come out of her hiding place.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> So what has everyone been up too, it’s rather quiet on our island.


Going mad with scotchlite 3m reflectives.
They peeled off bike's metal.
But seem to love fabrics.
Oh, lookie--they stick to dog's collar. 




Ludmilla said:


> Yes, you are absolutely right. On the one hand I am a bit sad. On the other I am relieved that I am done with this place.
> Now, I have to start to prepare for next week. Looks like I have to live with one bag only for some time.  Guess Miss Choc has to come out of her hiding place.


Squeeeeeeeeee! Bye bye, psycho clowns & poo-flingers! 
Hello, new possibilities.
Flowers are lovely! Parting gift?

Miss choc wins "1 bag" choice, eh?
Seems wise. She is versatile & comfortable. And Italian.

Stay huddled into 1 bag for quite some time, now. Less rotation. 
Lazy badger, me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thoughtful Thursday, to all. I've noticed lately that I tend to classify my bags as Everyday or just plain Outdated.

As for the latter, I'm not talking patina or well earned battle scars. Instead they just have that tired frumpy feel that prevents me from wanting to wear them. 

So off to the consignment shop they'll go after work today. Perhaps my "outdated" will be another person's "timeless."


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thoughtful Thursday, to all. I've noticed lately that I tend to classify my bags as Everyday or just plain Outdated.
> 
> As for the latter, I'm not talking patina or well earned battle scars. Instead they just have that tired frumpy feel that prevents me from wanting to wear them.
> 
> So off to the consignment shop they'll go after work today. Perhaps my "outdated" will be another person's "timeless."



Beautiful idea, Fim. 
Must be in the air as I have spent the morning putting items up on eBay. 
Have fun at the consignment store! 
Looking forward to seeing your new treasures.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful idea, Fim.
> Must be in the air as I have spent the morning putting items up on eBay.
> Have fun at the consignment store!
> Looking forward to seeing your new treasures.



Nothing in the air for me, Murphy....
I wish I could have a great consignment store here.
The last time I asked one about two of my bags, the offer was so low that I just walked  out.
And there was also that awful experience with Mr Goat..


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So what has everyone been up too, it’s rather quiet on our island.
> 
> Ludmilla did you start the new job yet?
> 
> I’m wearing my new Rebecca Minkoff Julian the maiden voyage was a work trip to Manhattan for a very boring conference.


Most conferences I have been to are boring....


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Most conferences I have been to are boring....


Yep. The only ones enjoying themselves are the talking heads delivering the (usually dry and / or completely unhelpful) presentation.


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, autumn sorting.
I spent 2 days cleaning out garage.
Asking the question: how many bungee cords do I REALLY need?
Answer: always must buy more.
Tragic.

Conferences, eh?
Mine have been bit different.
1 included venomous spiders, crawling along ceiling. And an idiot too drunk to realize snakes will bite, if annoyed.
Others included snacks or meals. Snacks are good.

Keep up the great work, islanders! 
Holidays are rocketing nearer each day.Shock & alarm.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Is everyone doing their holiday shopping? My list is fairly small (no siblings, no cousins) so I finished today.  We're an easy bunch.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am still working on the list - thank God I already have some presents ready. I fear most presents will be ordered this year. There won't be much time for excessive shopping trips with new job and moving.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lately the only shopping lists I have all have to do with dogs, daily essentials, clothes to donate, and replenishing my supply of warm outdoor work gloves that have seemingly vanished after last winter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Nothing in the air for me, Murphy....
> I wish I could have a great consignment store here.
> The last time I asked one about two of my bags, the offer was so low that I just walked  out.
> And there was also that awful experience with Mr Goat..



I know how you feel, Mariapia. Though my bags are nowhere near the premier designer quality of many of your bags, I still know what they're worth and have no patience whatsoever with insultingly low offers.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sparkletastic said:


> Is everyone doing their holiday shopping? My list is fairly small (no siblings, no cousins) so I finished today.  We're an easy bunch.



I’ve started but I have a fairly large bunch to but for. My mom is done so yayyy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It's another Sunday on Pinch Purse Island. Things have been so quiet lately that I have to think it's a good sign. As much as we love our bags, our lives are are more than just about purses.

Which is a testament to the balance in our respective lives. Bags are a passion, but (in their proper perspective) are ultimately accessories. Much loved, highly sought addendums to our daily lives.

So "good on us" and here's to keeping life in perspective!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve started but I have a fairly large bunch to but for. My mom is done so yayyy!



My mom is done too. Of course she starts in July. 
I have the kids finished except for the cash I normally give them. 
The rest awaits.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It's another Sunday on Pinch Purse Island. Things have been so quiet lately that I have to think it's a good sign. As much as we love our bags, our lives are are more than just about purses.
> 
> Which is a testament to the balance in our respective lives. Bags are a passion, but (in their proper perspective) are ultimately accessories. Much loved, highly sought addendums to our daily lives.
> 
> So "good on us" and here's to keeping life in perspective!



Fim you are so right! 
It’s easy to become obsessed with tpf and neglect the other things in our lives. 
I have many bags up for sale and have been shopping for the new “perfect” bag, with no success. 
Everything seems to be extremely plain and in depressing colors. None of the stores will be having great sales until after the holiday so mostly I just cruise on past. 
Looking forward to our Thanksgiving party at the Mackeral.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thanksgiving at the Mackerel will be epic, Murphy.  

As for the "perfect" bag...I've come to the realization that it doesn't exist (for me) if I don't already have it.

Now that isn't to say I haven't been tempted. But when I really think about it, I have to ask myself what bag *don't *I have?

Tote..    Got more than the days of the week
Satchel....see above
Shoulder bag....ditto
Croc embossed..... You betcha
Tooled Leather.....Yep
Patent leather.....oh yeah
Quilted leather.....more than one
Brands.....Antonio Melani, Brahmin, Coach, Dooney, Dolce Gabbana, Fossil, Franco Sarto, Patricia Nash, Piero Guidi
Colors.....red, orange, yellow, green, blue, fuchsia, white, eggshell, elephant, oyster,garnet, gray, black, brown, ginger, chocolate


Oh my!


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!

Christmas shopping--I order online with free shipping. Saves time.

Doing some autumn home repairs. And interested in cycling.
My bag collection is there, as I need it.
Made spinach garlic quiche yesterday:


Today: breakfast o' champions!



We need a turkey emoji. For Thanksgiving.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> It's another Sunday on Pinch Purse Island. Things have been so quiet lately that I have to think it's a good sign. As much as we love our bags, our lives are are more than just about purses.
> 
> Which is a testament to the balance in our respective lives. Bags are a passion, but (in their proper perspective) are ultimately accessories. Much loved, highly sought addendums to our daily lives.
> 
> So "good on us" and here's to keeping life in perspective!


Yes! Bags are amazing!  But, not close to the best in life.   Right now I'm enjoying getting outside during the last few weeks of semi warmth!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Murphy47 said:


> Fim you are so right!
> It’s easy to become obsessed with tpf and neglect the other things in our lives.
> I have many bags up for sale and have been shopping for the new “perfect” bag, with no success.
> Everything seems to be extremely plain and in depressing colors. None of the stores will be having great sales until after the holiday so mostly I just cruise on past.
> Looking forward to our Thanksgiving party at the Mackeral.


I had the same experience when I went bag shopping a couple weeks ago. Everything was either blah and sad or gaudy embellished.  It makes it easier to appreciate what I have.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!.....We need a turkey emoji. For Thanksgiving.



See what happens when I try, Remainsilly. 
Googled turkey dancer and this is what I found...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3877778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens when I try, Remainsilly.
> Googled turkey dancer and this is what I found...



He’s in.


----------



## Murphy47

No turkey emoji is just WRONG.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanksgiving at the Mackerel will be epic, Murphy.
> 
> As for the "perfect" bag...I've come to the realization that it doesn't exist (for me) if I don't already have it.
> 
> Now that isn't to say I haven't been tempted. But when I really think about it, I have to ask myself what bag *don't *I have?
> 
> Tote..    Got more than the days of the week
> Satchel....see above
> Shoulder bag....ditto
> Croc embossed..... You betcha
> Tooled Leather.....Yep
> Patent leather.....oh yeah
> Quilted leather.....more than one
> Brands.....Antonio Melani, Brahmin, Coach, Dooney, Dolce Gabbana, Fossil, Franco Sarto, Patricia Nash, Piero Guidi
> Colors.....red, orange, yellow, green, blue, fuchsia, white, eggshell, elephant, oyster,garnet, gray, black, brown, ginger, chocolate
> 
> 
> Oh my!


I totally agree, Fim! How come we have so many bags and none is perfect?
I think the perfect bag doesn't exist and I don't even know what it would  be like...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3877778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens when I try, Remainsilly.
> Googled turkey dancer and this is what I found...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim! How come we have so many bags and none is perfect?
> I think the perfect bag doesn't exist and I don't even know what it would  be like...



I think we can all agree that (for bag lovers like us) *one *bag cannot satisfy all our needs.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think we can all agree that (for bag lovers like us) *one *bag cannot satisfy all our needs.


One bag? Definetely not...
But what about 5 or 6?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> One bag? Definetely not...
> But what about 5 or 6?


One. No way. 5-6. It would be painful. I like variety so 25-30ish for me!


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> One. No way. 5-6. It would be painful. I like variety so 25-30ish for me!


Spaklestastic, I daren't even  say how many bags I have....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> One bag? Definetely not...
> But what about 5 or 6?



I'd love to say it's possible, Mariapia. But in my experience, my "Survivor Six" weren't enough to satisfy me in the long run. Which probably says more about me than it does my bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I'd love to say it's possible, Mariapia. But in my experience, my "Survivor Six" weren't enough to satisfy me in the long run. Which probably says more about me than it does my bags!


Before joining TPF, Fim, I thought I was the only one on earth  ( or nearly) to own so many bags...
A lot of my friends were ( and still are ) into shoes , which I can understand, but most of them owned one or two bags only. Shoes are "useful", you can own 30 pairs and no one will think there is something wrong with you... Now tell people you own 30 bags ( or more) and it will be a different story...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Before joining TPF, Fim, I thought I was the only one on earth  ( or nearly) to own so many bags...
> A lot of my friends were ( and still are ) into shoes , which I can understand, but most of them owned one or two bags only. Shoes are "useful", you can own 30 pairs and no one will think there is something wrong with you... Now tell people you own 30 bags ( or more) and it will be a different story...



You're right, Mariapia. So, whenever anyone asks me how many bags I own, I always tell them "you don't want to know."


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, Mariapia. So, whenever anyone asks me how many bags I own, I always tell them "you don't want to know."



My brother asked me once and when I told him he burst out laughing .  
" That's nothing! Julie ( one of his daughters)  has 200! "


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My brother asked me once and when I told him he burst out laughing .
> " That's nothing! Julie ( one of his daughters)  has 200! "



Good for her!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Before joining TPF, Fim, I thought I was the only one on earth  ( or nearly) to own so many bags...
> A lot of my friends were ( and still are ) into shoes , which I can understand, but most of them owned one or two bags only. Shoes are "useful", you can own 30 pairs and no one will think there is something wrong with you... Now tell people you own 30 bags ( or more) and it will be a different story...


Yea. Why is that? I like shoes but I'd never go out of my way to acquire any...but I'd go through burning flames for the right bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Sparkletastic said:


> Yea. Why is that? I like shoes but I'd never go out of my way to acquire any...but I'd go through burning flames for the right bag.



Because shoes only come in two kinds: cute but painful and comfortable but boring. 
Bags come in all shapes and sizes and they never make u look fat.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Murphy47 said:


> Because shoes only come in two kinds: cute but painful and comfortable but boring.
> Bags come in all shapes and sizes and they never make u look fat.


LOL!! Bags are sooo much more fun to buy!!

But, I always hunt down really cute but comfortable shoes. I like pretty. I like my feet even more.  It just takes a lot of effort to find that combo. 

For example, I never have understood why women's heels don't have cushy, padded insoles - almost like tennis shoes. Why aren't they engineered so more of our weight is on our heels vs. the ball of our feet. And, don't get me started on the crazy that is pointed toes.  If I buy a pair, I get them a half size too big and pad the inside so my foot stays back. Am I the only one who's feet don't come to a point at the middle toe???? 

If women simply refused to buy shoes (or anything else) that is uncomfortable, designers would change. You can bet men wouldn't stuffing their tootsies into torture chambers because of a fashion trend. 

_Is this where I should transition to my next rant on any constricting / shaping / organ compressing / breath stealing garment like the evil that is Spanx??? _


----------



## magdalinka

Sparkletastic said:


> LOL!! Bags are sooo much more fun to buy!!
> 
> But, I always hunt down really cute but comfortable shoes. I like pretty. I like my feet even more.  It just takes a lot of effort to find that combo.
> 
> For example, I never have understood why women's heels don't have cushy, padded insoles - almost like tennis shoes. Why aren't they engineered so more of our weight is on our heels vs. the ball of our feet. And, don't get me started on the crazy that is pointed toes.  If I buy a pair, I get them a half size too big and pad the inside so my foot stays back. Am I the only one who's feet don't come to a point at the middle toe????
> 
> If women simply refused to buy shoes (or anything else) that is uncomfortable, designers would change. You can bet men wouldn't stuffing their tootsies into torture chambers because of a fashion trend.
> 
> _Is this where I should transition to my next rant on any constricting / shaping / organ compressing / breath stealing garment like the evil that is Spanx??? _



Yes!!! 
I have been wondering the same thing. The pointy shoes - what’s the point (pun intended). This is why I go for more of the “almond” shaped shoes and boots that Frye makes. Flat or a small heel. I admit that putting on heels makes one instantly dressier but refuse to suffer.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3877778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens when I try, Remainsilly.
> Googled turkey dancer and this is what I found...


Perfect!
I sense a new holiday island tradition.


magdalinka said:


> I admit that putting on heels makes one instantly dressier but refuse to suffer.


----------



## remainsilly

Someone kind gave me free coffee.
With suitable motto on cup.


(omg, yes--that is clipa hook being used)
Mr. farrow, mr. pompom purse & I are rambling as mad badgers through dwindling autumn days.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Someone kind gave me free coffee.
> With suitable motto on cup.
> View attachment 3878774
> 
> (omg, yes--that is clipa hook being used)
> Mr. farrow, mr. pompom purse & I are rambling as mad badgers through dwindling autumn days.


LOVE everything. The cup, the coffee, the bag.. The leather looks so thick and supple.. like it will last a lifetime. Never heard about this brand before but you know I a about to go googling


----------



## magdalinka

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3877778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> See what happens when I try, Remainsilly.
> Googled turkey dancer and this is what I found...


LOL he is loving it!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Someone kind gave me free coffee.
> With suitable motto on cup.
> View attachment 3878774
> 
> (omg, yes--that is clipa hook being used)
> Mr. farrow, mr. pompom purse & I are rambling as mad badgers through dwindling autumn days.



Love the bag!!  Great color and leather!


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> Someone kind gave me free coffee.
> With suitable motto on cup.
> View attachment 3878774
> 
> (omg, yes--that is clipa hook being used)
> Mr. farrow, mr. pompom purse & I are rambling as mad badgers through dwindling autumn days.


I adore Clipas!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, all


magdalinka said:


> LOVE everything. The cup, the coffee, the bag.. The leather looks so thick and supple.. like it will last a lifetime. Never heard about this brand before but you know I a about to go googling


Deadly ponies--NZ brand.
Bag & attached charm/purse are NZ deer napa & suede. Smoosh-fest.


Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag!!  Great color and leather!


Sorry, forgot to say--color=ink.


Sparkletastic said:


> I adore Clipas!!!


I own 2. But rarely remember to use. And just toss bags onto floors.
Clipa appearing in photo=nothing short of miracle.


----------



## remainsilly

Tips from silly world:
a) bags specifically for cycling can be expensive & awkward to wear
b) apply fabric reflective tape to cheaper(often more comfortable) bags

Patagonia atom sling 8L:


Sling, after attacked with reflective hits:


"Hello, safety!" without too much wallet pain. Plus can carry more snack bars.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies. Miss Choc and I have landed in my transition home at the big city. My landlady who is living downstairs is 92. She was asleep when I arrived and so I enjoyed 30 minutes of November cold. Feet are warm again and I am drinking some tea. New job starts tomorrow. 
(Enjoyed the perfect bag discussion - it doesn't exist for me, neither. But some of my bags are pretty close. )


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies. Miss Choc and I have landed in my transition home at the big city. My landlady who is living downstairs is 92. She was asleep when I arrived and so I enjoyed 30 minutes of November cold. Feet are warm again and I am drinking some tea. New job starts tomorrow.
> (Enjoyed the perfect bag discussion - it doesn't exist for me, neither. But some of my bags are pretty close. )




You are going to be amazing at your new job!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> You are going to be amazing at your new job!!



[emoji111][emoji173]️[emoji162][emoji482][emoji482][emoji482]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies. Miss Choc and I have landed in my transition home at the big city. My landlady who is living downstairs is 92. She was asleep when I arrived and so I enjoyed 30 minutes of November cold. Feet are warm again and I am drinking some tea. New job starts tomorrow.
> (Enjoyed the perfect bag discussion - it doesn't exist for me, neither. But some of my bags are pretty close. )


92 is remarkable age.
But you need to grow old, without frostbite, also.
Suggest always return with fresh bread or pastry--she will be awake. Waiting eagerly.
Go, Ludmilla & Miss Choc, go!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> 92 is remarkable age.
> But you need to grow old, without frostbite, also.
> Suggest always return with fresh bread or pastry--she will be awake. Waiting eagerly.
> Go, Ludmilla & Miss Choc, go!!!



Xlnt idea!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you, ladies.
I survived day #1.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies. Miss Choc and I have landed in my transition home at the big city. My landlady who is living downstairs is 92. She was asleep when I arrived and so I enjoyed 30 minutes of November cold. Feet are warm again and I am drinking some tea. New job starts tomorrow.
> (Enjoyed the perfect bag discussion - it doesn't exist for me, neither. But some of my bags are pretty close. )


Miss Choc must be very proud to be with you in the big city!
Excellent choice, Ludmilla!
The 92 year old landlady must be very happy to have a young lady like you in the house too.
And I am sure the staff you will meet tomorrow will be delighted to make your acquaintance.
Everything will go well, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, my bears are happy to introduce  their new friend....
I have been looking for that little horse for years... And today.... bingo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3880837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, my bears are happy to introduce  their new friend....
> I have been looking for that little horse for years... And today.... bingo!


What a lucky find. Congrats! Patience always pays off. 
And your bears are a happy little trio.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What a lucky find. Congrats! Patience always pays off.
> And your bears are a happy little trio.


Yes, I am very patient....
I have just taken a picture of my LV Girolata with the little horse.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3880837
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, my bears are happy to introduce  their new friend....
> I have been looking for that little horse for years... And today.... bingo!



Love the horse! Pretty colors!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3881509
> 
> Yes, I am very patient....
> I have just taken a picture of my LV Girolata with the little horse.



Gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla how did your first day go?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous!


Thank you Tomsmom!


----------



## Murphy47

Remainsilly, you inspired me. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Leather Chucks with fleece lining for warm toes this fall. 
But now I have to buy a cream bag as I sold the other one.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3881509
> 
> Yes, I am very patient....
> I have just taken a picture of my LV Girolata with the little horse.



Adorable! Such a pretty pony. As for your Girolata....I swoon


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3881509
> 
> Yes, I am very patient....
> I have just taken a picture of my LV Girolata with the little horse.


Rodeo looks GREAT on this bag!
Congratulations. Nothing quite like a long wait ending. And success.


Murphy47 said:


> Remainsilly, you inspired me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881568
> 
> Leather Chucks with fleece lining for warm toes this fall.
> But now I have to buy a cream bag as I sold the other one.....


Aw, flattered.
Fleece lined? Please review how handles perspiration. 
Look FAB on you! 
Cream bag= But some are not natural spillers, as me. And can rock clean look.


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling, screaming pink gloves & trunk bag stuffed with picnic.
Bungee cord to the rescue


Pedal power!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3881509
> 
> Yes, I am very patient....
> I have just taken a picture of my LV Girolata with the little horse.



This looks awesome! 


Murphy47 said:


> Remainsilly, you inspired me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3881568
> 
> Leather Chucks with fleece lining for warm toes this fall.
> But now I have to buy a cream bag as I sold the other one.....


Very nice! One of my friends had leather Chucks with fleece lining. This was 100 years ago... 


remainsilly said:


> Patagonia atom sling, screaming pink gloves & trunk bag stuffed with picnic.
> Bungee cord to the rescue
> View attachment 3881636
> 
> Pedal power!


Pedal power go! 


Tomsmom said:


> Ludmilla how did your first day go?


Quite well, thank you. Met thousands of people and forgot even more names. 
Here is Miss Choc in her new surroundings:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This looks awesome!
> 
> Very nice! One of my friends had leather Chucks with fleece lining. This was 100 years ago...
> 
> Pedal power go!
> 
> Quite well, thank you. Met thousands of people and forgot even more names.
> Here is Miss Choc in her new surroundings:
> View attachment 3881700


Miss Choc is even more perfect in your new office, Ludmilla.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Ludmilla said:


> Here is Miss Choc in her new surroundings:
> View attachment 3881700



That’s the exact bag I am carrying today!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl




----------



## remainsilly

Your bag looks great, Ludmilla.
---
Sorry islanders. Not dealing with the drama trolls again.
2016 resolution - shopping from my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
Peace out.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Ludmilla said:


> This looks awesome!
> 
> Very nice! One of my friends had leather Chucks with fleece lining. This was 100 years ago...
> 
> Pedal power go!
> 
> Quite well, thank you. Met thousands of people and forgot even more names.
> Here is Miss Choc in her new surroundings:
> View attachment 3881700


This is a great looking bag!  I'm glad you and she are happy in your new home.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Your bag looks great, Ludmilla.
> ---
> Sorry islanders. Not dealing with the drama trolls again.
> 2016 resolution - shopping from my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> Peace out.



Did the trolls come out from under the bridge again? 
Didn’t see any here on the island, but let us know. 
The Bag Ninjas are waiting for something to do. 
Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Your bag looks great, Ludmilla.
> ---
> Sorry islanders. Not dealing with the drama trolls again.
> 2016 resolution - shopping from my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> Peace out.





Murphy47 said:


> Did the trolls come out from under the bridge again?
> Didn’t see any here on the island, but let us know.
> The Bag Ninjas are waiting for something to do.
> Hugs and kisses.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Your bag looks great, Ludmilla.
> ---
> Sorry islanders. Not dealing with the drama trolls again.
> 2016 resolution - shopping from my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> Peace out.



Remainsilly, please remember that you are a valued member of our Island community. Your humor and insightful posts contribute largely to the fun and fellow feeling on our Island. And your loss would be felt keenly.


----------



## dcooney4

remainsilly said:


> Your bag looks great, Ludmilla.
> ---
> Sorry islanders. Not dealing with the drama trolls again.
> 2016 resolution - shopping from my own bag and wallet collection. Any one else?
> Peace out.


I'm a bit confused by this. I saw the old 2016 thread had a new post. Then I see this. Our thread has been kind to everyone. The way it is written makes it appear as if we are trolls. We welcome everyone and enjoy the different ideas everyone has. You are welcome to come join us as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

dcooney4 said:


> I'm a bit confused by this. I saw the old 2016 thread had a new post. Then I see this. Our thread has been kind to everyone. The way it is written makes it appear as if we are trolls. We welcome everyone and enjoy the different ideas everyone has. You are welcome to come join us as well.



I'm somewhat confused myself, dcooney4. Perhaps feelings were inadvertently bruised, though I'm in the dark as much as anybody. I myself have always found your resolution threads enjoyable and will continue to drop by often.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm somewhat confused myself, dcooney4. Perhaps feelings were inadvertently bruised, though I'm in the dark as much as anybody. I myself have always found your resolution threads enjoyable and will continue to drop by often.



I am confused also. I read large parts of the thread and couldn’t find anything. 
Were the posts deleted or maybe I can’t see them because I have blocked the posters? 
I agree trolls should stay under the bridge. I have run across a few on the forum. More than a few actually. 
As a result, I only contribute to a few threads and seldom look for new ones. 
The Island is my favorite place! I check in every day even if I have nothing to contribute.


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

I thought it was nifty that ludmilla posted her bag she was carrying that day and it was the *exact* same bag I was carrying that day. That's never happened in my 18 months on TPF!
I love brown bags and I cannot lie....
You other brothers can't deny....
When a bag walks in with a lovely leather drape 
And a smell that makes me quake 
I get lust
Wanna touch that purse 
Addiction's a curse 
But I'm hopeless and I cannot lie!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> I thought it was nifty that ludmilla posted her bag she was carrying that day and it was the *exact* same bag I was carrying that day. That's never happened in my 18 months on TPF!
> I love brown bags and I cannot lie....
> You other brothers can't deny....
> When a bag walks in with a lovely leather drape
> And a smell that makes me quake
> I get lust
> Wanna touch that purse
> Addiction's a curse
> But I'm hopeless and I cannot lie!



Nice! 
Xlnt ditty for so early on a Saturday morning. [emoji41]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

Murphy47 said:


> Nice!
> Xlnt ditty for so early on a Saturday morning. [emoji41]



It's dusk in my part of the world! I'm definitely not a morning person!!


----------



## Murphy47

HopelessBagGirl said:


> It's dusk in my part of the world! I'm definitely not a morning person!!



Fabulous. I always forget we are a global island!


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

remainsilly said:


> I am unable to pm you.
> The link is to specific post, by specific member, smack-talking our island last November.
> Your thread is excellent.
> But I am not feeling very tolerant, here.
> Not after last time's rollercoaster.



No one is perfect & sometimes misunderstandings or ruffled feathers can happen.    PMs are a great idea, for those involved in a specific misunderstanding to come to peaceful truces without confusing a host of people in a public forum.  I am happy that I was able to PM you.


----------



## Murphy47

As you know, I love Ludmillas brown rainbow (and Mariapia’s red one).
As I don’t have a solid brown in my collection, I picked this up yesterday.
Roomy. Sturdy. Comfortable handles and straps. But plain.
Is it a keeper?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Ditto. Especially since I am probably the one who “hurt your feelings”.
> Now, back to bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883386
> 
> As you know, I love Ludmillas brown rainbow (and Mariapia’s red one).
> As I don’t have a solid brown in my collection, I picked this up yesterday.
> Roomy. Sturdy. Comfortable handles and straps. But plain.
> Is it a keeper?


Definitely a keeper is a great shade of brown!  
Is it a zipper top!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Definitely a keeper is a great shade of brown!
> Is it a zipper top!



Yup. Full length zipper though it’s not attached at the ends to give it the “winged” look.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Full length zipper though it’s not attached at the ends to give it the “winged” look.


Love it !  

Any Saturday Plans Islanders?  I’m off to TJ Maxx and thrifting possible


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I am confused also. I read large parts of the thread and couldn’t find anything.
> Were the posts deleted or maybe I can’t see them because I have blocked the posters?
> I agree trolls should stay under the bridge. I have run across a few on the forum. More than a few actually.
> As a result, I only contribute to a few threads and seldom look for new ones.
> The Island is my favorite place! I check in every day even if I have nothing to contribute.



I a


Murphy47 said:


> Ditto. Especially since I am probably the one who “hurt your feelings”.
> Now, back to bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883386
> 
> As you know, I love Ludmillas brown rainbow (and Mariapia’s red one).
> As I don’t have a solid brown in my collection, I picked this up yesterday.
> Roomy. Sturdy. Comfortable handles and straps. But plain.
> Is it a keeper?



From my experience, Murphy, if you have to ask...then it might not be the bag for you. However, for all of that, it's a nice understated bag that can dress up or down depending on your mood.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it !
> 
> Any Saturday Plans Islanders?  I’m off to TJ Maxx and thrifting possible



Have fun, Tomsmom. My morning shopping consisted of running into town to buy the dish detergent that I know I purchased yesterday, but somehow misplaced between the store and home yesterday.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I a
> 
> 
> From my experience, Murphy, if you have to ask...then it might not be the bag for you. However, for all of that, it's a nice understated bag that can dress up or down depending on your mood.



I live by that rule, Fim. 
I was just changing the subject. Keeping the bag [emoji8]


----------



## HopelessBagGirl

remainsilly said:


> Stop the games.
> You cannot pm, as I blocked you long ago.
> Leave me alone.



Somehow it went through. I didn't know that apologizing and offering an olive branch were considered "games", if only pure intentions behind the gestures. 
@Murphy47 you never hurt my feelings. I barely even remember the incident (& was surprised it was remembered by anyone else), was not harboring any grudges to anyone, and I too am just trying to have fun with a shared passion for purses!
But if I'm not welcome I can certainly leave this thread. Do not want to spoil the fun for anyone.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Other plans for today....it's the first day of deer season and I can be sure of two large hairy hungry men in camo needing to dry by a warm fire and refuel with heaping bowls of chili.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Other plans for today....it's the first day of deer season and I can be sure of two large hairy hungry men in camo needing to dry by a warm fire and refuel with heaping bowls of chili.



No deer hunters here, but I already made the chili. 
Winnie the Pooh (blustery) day here. 
Off to run errands. Be back later ladies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I live by that rule, Fim.
> I was just changing the subject. Keeping the bag [emoji8]



Good idea, Murphy. I'd be tempted to keep that bag myself. 

And (on a small ungrateful personal note) why oh why can't my Michael Kors loving younger sister ever think that a bag like yours would be a perfect gift)


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ditto. Especially since I am probably the one who “hurt your feelings”.
> Now, back to bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883386
> 
> As you know, I love Ludmillas brown rainbow (and Mariapia’s red one).
> As I don’t have a solid brown in my collection, I picked this up yesterday.
> Roomy. Sturdy. Comfortable handles and straps. But plain.
> Is it a keeper?


It's a keeper, Murphy!
A tote is always a simple bag and that's what I like about them.
Your bag is lovely, practical and can be worn all year round!
Don't let it go!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Have fun, Tomsmom. My morning shopping consisted of running into town to buy the dish detergent that I know I purchased yesterday, but somehow misplaced between the store and home yesterday.


Happened to me with a pack of biscuits yesterday, Fim.
Looked everywhere and couldn't find it...
Then, I found the store bill in the dustbin
I hadn't paid for it. Which  means it disappeared between the shopping basket and the cash desk!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I live by that rule, Fim.
> I was just changing the subject. Keeping the bag [emoji8]


Sigh of relief!


----------



## Fimpagebag

In anticipation of our Thanksgiving bash at the Happy Mackerel, these cocktails may strike the appropriate festive note....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happened to me with a pack of biscuits yesterday, Fim.
> Looked everywhere and couldn't find it...
> Then, I found the store bill in the dustbin
> I hadn't paid for it. Which  means it disappeared between the shopping basket and the cash desk!



Unfortunately, Mariapia, I did pay for my dish detergent, but apparently left it at the store.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
I am busy packing stuff and limiting my online time. 
Need one of those cocktails, Fim. 
@Murphy47 love your new bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3883462
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883464
> 
> 
> In anticipation of our Thanksgiving bash at the Happy Mackerel, these cocktails may strike the appropriate festive note....



I am so there!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> I am busy packing stuff and limiting my online time.
> Need one of those cocktails, Fim.
> @Murphy47 love your new bag!



Thanks! 
We will keep on ready for you as soon as you are done packing!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Sigh of relief!



Yup. 
Moving on!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good idea, Murphy. I'd be tempted to keep that bag myself.
> 
> And (on a small ungrateful personal note) why oh why can't my Michael Kors loving younger sister ever think that a bag like yours would be a perfect gift)



This is from the Michael Kors Studio line. 
Simple. Plain. Practical.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks!
> We will keep on ready for you as soon as you are done packing!


Hehe. You are too kind. 
I have the feeling that I will never be done packing.  But, this is normal I guess.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. You are too kind.
> I have the feeling that I will never be done packing.  But, this is normal I guess.



It is. 
There comes the fun of “which darn box did I put that in”?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It is.
> There comes the fun of “which darn box did I put that in”?


Hehehe. I try to avoid this by writing on the boxes which stuff I put into them. Nevertheless, I predict chaos.

Ladies, I need help. One of my friends lost her baby three weeks before giving birth. I cannot be physical around to help her. But, I want to send her a card. What on earth can I write to her. All words feel so senseless and dumb.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I try to avoid this by writing on the boxes which stuff I put into them. Nevertheless, I predict chaos.
> 
> Ladies, I need help. One of my friends lost her baby three weeks before giving birth. I cannot be physical around to help her. But, I want to send her a card. What on earth can I write to her. All words feel so senseless and dumb.



That is just heartbreaking. 
Besides saying that you care for her and are always there to listen, is there a right thing to say?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is just heartbreaking.
> Besides saying that you care for her and are always there to listen, is there a right thing to say?


No, I guess not.  I wish there was something right to say, though.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, I guess not.  I wish there was something right to say, though.



I wish there was. I have never found one though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I wish there was. I have never found one though.


Still cannot believe this happened. It feels so unreal.
I hope telling to be there ready to listen can be at least of some little comfort to her. You are right. It is all I can say or do.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Still cannot believe this happened. It feels so unreal.
> I hope telling to be there ready to listen can be at least of some little comfort to her. You are right. It is all I can say or do.



It’s hard. It’s not like it was an old person who had a long life, or a terminal illness. 
A sad tragedy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’s hard. It’s not like it was an old person who had a long life, or a terminal illness.
> A sad tragedy.


And the baby was not ill or not able to live - it got strangled by the umbilical cord within the womb. This is just not right.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I try to avoid this by writing on the boxes which stuff I put into them. Nevertheless, I predict chaos.
> 
> Ladies, I need help. One of my friends lost her baby three weeks before giving birth. I cannot be physical around to help her. But, I want to send her a card. What on earth can I write to her. All words feel so senseless and dumb.



You just said it perfectly, Ludmilla. Tell her you understand that "there are no words" but that she is in your thoughts and you are there for her whenever she needs to talk.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You just said it perfectly, Ludmilla. Tell her you understand that "there are no words" but that she is in your thoughts and you are there for her whenever she needs to talk.


I think what Fim said is perfect. How horrible for your friend


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, I guess not.  I wish there was something right to say, though.


 What a tragedy for your friend and her husband, Ludmilla.
I would say the  same words as Fim.
Being there and listening to your friend when she needs to talk will be very comforting in the days and the weeks to come. 
It's so important to know that people understand and care when you are in pain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all so much dear islanders. I will keep your words in mind and try to write them down.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> It's so important to know that people understand and care when you are in pain.


This. All day.
Keep this idea in your card & no wrong, Ludmilla.


Murphy47 said:


> As you know, I love Ludmillas brown rainbow (and Mariapia’s red one).
> As I don’t have a solid brown in my collection, I picked this up yesterday.
> Roomy. Sturdy. Comfortable handles and straps. But plain.
> Is it a keeper?


People talk down mk. But there are some greats in the brand--this is one, definitely!


Fimpagebag said:


> And (on a small ungrateful personal note) why oh why can't my Michael Kors loving younger sister ever think that a bag like yours would be a perfect gift)


My motto is, "People, they do stuff."
Which is why my sil gave me a crappy peacock windchime last Christmas. Whilst I gave her a Colonel Littleton bag & wallet.
---
Well, I am not a positivity-facebook-unicorn-farting-cupcakes person. 
But do find bright things on ridiculous days.
Helped homeless man with new bike tires.
Afterwards, decided to treat myself to new repair stand--omg, so much easier than working on bikes without one!

Hugs, islanders


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> Have fun, Tomsmom. My morning shopping consisted of running into town to buy the dish detergent that I know I purchased yesterday, but somehow misplaced between the store and home yesterday.


This happens to me more times that I'd like to admit. I believe the items are growing feet and running away. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3883462
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3883464
> 
> 
> In anticipation of our Thanksgiving bash at the Happy Mackerel, these cocktails may strike the appropriate festive note....


Wheeeeee!  Yummmy. I'm bellying up to the bar. I have relatives in early for the Thanskgivng holiday. It will be a full week with everyone. I love my family but....  


Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I try to avoid this by writing on the boxes which stuff I put into them. Nevertheless, I predict chaos.
> 
> Ladies, I need help. One of my friends lost her baby three weeks before giving birth. I cannot be physical around to help her. But, I want to send her a card. What on earth can I write to her. All words feel so senseless and dumb.


 I'm so sorry for your friend. I think the best thing you can do is tell her that you are sorry this happened and that you are there for her. Try to avoid things like "I know what you're going through" or to tell her that things will be better. She just needs to get love right now. 

I also think it would be nice to offer some specific help that you think she may need. I know that when I've had a crisis people have said "I'm here for you if you need me". But it's hard to even think about what I needed. So perhaps you can offer a service she may need (from you or a company) or even something as simple as a promise to call her on Tuesday evenings to check on her.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This. All day.
> Keep this idea in your card & no wrong, Ludmilla.
> 
> People talk down mk. But there are some greats in the brand--this is one, definitely!
> 
> My motto is, "People, they do stuff."
> Which is why my sil gave me a crappy peacock windchime last Christmas. Whilst I gave her a Colonel Littleton bag & wallet.
> ---
> Well, I am not a positivity-facebook-unicorn-farting-cupcakes person.
> But do find bright things on ridiculous days.
> Helped homeless man with new bike tires.
> Afterwards, decided to treat myself to new repair stand--omg, so much easier than working on bikes without one!
> 
> Hugs, islanders



Hugs to you! 
My daughter swears by the repair stand. Otherwise she gets kinks in her back.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This. All day.
> Keep this idea in your card & no wrong, Ludmilla.
> 
> People talk down mk. But there are some greats in the brand--this is one, definitely!
> 
> My motto is, "People, they do stuff."
> Which is why my sil gave me a crappy peacock windchime last Christmas. Whilst I gave her a Colonel Littleton bag & wallet.
> ---
> Well, I am not a positivity-facebook-unicorn-farting-cupcakes person.
> But do find bright things on ridiculous days.
> Helped homeless man with new bike tires.
> Afterwards, decided to treat myself to new repair stand--omg, so much easier than working on bikes without one!
> 
> Hugs, islanders



It is a great talent to find bright things in ridiculous days. I am trying very hard to learn this. 



Sparkletastic said:


> This happens to me more times that I'd like to admit. I believe the items are growing feet and running away.
> Wheeeeee!  Yummmy. I'm bellying up to the bar. I have relatives in early for the Thanskgivng holiday. It will be a full week with everyone. I love my family but....
> I'm so sorry for your friend. I think the best thing you can do is tell her that you are sorry this happened and that you are there for her. Try to avoid things like "I know what you're going through" or to tell her that things will be better. She just needs to get love right now.
> 
> I also think it would be nice to offer some specific help that you think she may need. I know that when I've had a crisis people have said "I'm here for you if you need me". But it's hard to even think about what I needed. So perhaps you can offer a service she may need (from you or a company) or even something as simple as a promise to call her on Tuesday evenings to check on her.



Thank you so much for your thoughtful post. Very good advice!



Murphy47 said:


> Hugs to you!
> My daughter swears by the repair stand. Otherwise she gets kinks in her back.



Hehehehe. I just put the bike upside down to do (very smallish) repairs.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Hugs to you!
> My daughter swears by the repair stand. Otherwise she gets kinks in her back.


Had to do some work on Man's trek.
Stand seemed "luxury." Then I used it.
*Absolutely* necessary!
Great that your daughter has repair skills.


Ludmilla said:


> It is a great talent to find bright things in ridiculous days. I am trying very hard to learn this. ...
> Hehehehe. I just put the bike upside down to do (very smallish) repairs.


Upside-down repairs for years.
Now, my wheels detach. And frame falls over.

I think finding bright things may not be a fixed talent.
Because I must keep working at it. Or brain loses wheels & falls over.
---
Today's silly world adventure:
when coffee stop location lacks bike rack.
But has trees.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Had to do some work on Man's trek.
> Stand seemed "luxury." Then I used it.
> *Absolutely* necessary!
> Great that your daughter has repair skills.
> 
> Upside-down repairs for years.
> Now, my wheels detach. And frame falls over.
> 
> I think finding bright things may not be a fixed talent.
> Because I must keep working at it. Or brain loses wheels & falls over.
> ---
> Today's silly world adventure:
> when coffee stop location lacks bike rack.
> But has trees.
> View attachment 3884665



Must be a Southern thing. Saw it everywhere in New Orleans.


----------



## Mariapia

No bikes for me, ladies. Car drivers drive like crazy here....
Two friends of mine were seriously injured 2 or 3 years ago.
But... you all know that since trying to ride a donkey, I have decided to avoid all kinds of riding.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No bikes for me, ladies. Car drivers drive like crazy here....
> Two friends of mine were seriously injured 2 or 3 years ago.
> But... you all know that since trying to ride a donkey, I have decided to avoid all kinds of riding.



True. Driving in your country can be a full contact sport [emoji14]. 
Bike riders are often hit and injured here too. I won’t let my hubbie bike to work. 
Donkeys are sneaky creatures. Have their own ideas about things. Wise to stay away.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No bikes for me, ladies. Car drivers drive like crazy here....
> Two friends of mine were seriously injured 2 or 3 years ago.
> But... you all know that since trying to ride a donkey, I have decided to avoid all kinds of riding.



I'm with you, Mariapia! I either walk or drive. I've fallen off enough horses to last my lifetime.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Must be a Southern thing. Saw it everywhere in New Orleans.


Have seen bikes locked to trees from California to Illinois.
Avoiding theft is a mother of invention.


Mariapia said:


> No bikes for me, ladies. Car drivers drive like crazy here....
> Two friends of mine were seriously injured 2 or 3 years ago.
> But... you all know that since trying to ride a donkey, I have decided to avoid all kinds of riding.


Walking is very nice way to travel.
My distances require car or bike.
Risks are inevitable, sadly.

In your part of world, I love riding trains & le Metro.


Fimpagebag said:


> I'm with you, Mariapia! I either walk or drive. I've fallen off enough horses to last my lifetime.


But your horse is so calm. And looks less murdery-psycho than others seen.
You do not ride?


----------



## Mariapia

It's not unusual to see bikes locked to trees here, far from it.
My neighbours used to do that and their bikes got stolen a few times.
Now.... they leave them on the first floor... 
My other neighbours don't like it but daren't say anything...


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> .....
> 
> But your horse is so calm. And looks less murdery-psycho than others seen.
> You do not ride?



I rarely ride these days, remainsilly. It has less to do with our horse's temperament and more to do with an excess of caution on my part.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> It's not unusual to see bikes locked to trees here, far from it.
> My neighbours used to do that and their bikes got stolen a few times.
> Now.... they leave them on the first floor...
> My other neighbours don't like it but daren't say anything...


I never leave bikes to sleep outside.
Your neighbors are clever. But probably should carry bikes into flat? Would solve issues.
---
Photo as promised, @Ludmilla :
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-2330#post-31839566"]Your Hermes in action![/URL]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I rarely ride these days, remainsilly. It has less to do with our horse's temperament and more to do with an excess of caution on my part.





remainsilly said:


> I never leave bikes to sleep outside.
> Your neighbors are clever. But probably should carry bikes into flat? Would solve issues.
> ---
> Photo as promised, @Ludmilla :
> Your Hermes in action!


They won't carry everything into their flat, remainsilly... This morning, I have seen two bikes and three skateboards...
Their balcony is full of junk.... And I don't want to know what their flat looks like...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> They won't carry everything into their flat, remainsilly... This morning, I have seen two bikes and three skateboards...
> Their balcony is full of junk.... And I don't want to know what their flat looks like...



As long as it doesn’t block you I guess they think it’s fine. 
Why leave pricey items out in the weather? 
I don’t understand people.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> They won't carry everything into their flat, remainsilly... This morning, I have seen two bikes and three skateboards...
> Their balcony is full of junk.... And I don't want to know what their flat looks like...


Oh dear.
I remember many Parisians give € to flat neighbors--to compensate for renovation noise, etc.
But you may have American/NYC neighbors. With bikes as this:





Murphy47 said:


> As long as it doesn’t block you I guess they think it’s fine.
> Why leave pricey items out in the weather?
> I don’t understand people.


Agreed.
Garages filled with junk furniture & parking vehicles on street=my constant wtf?! moment with world.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> They won't carry everything into their flat, remainsilly... This morning, I have seen two bikes and three skateboards...
> Their balcony is full of junk.... And I don't want to know what their flat looks like...


LOL!


----------



## Ludmilla

Back in the days when I was still studying at university our neighbors parked their bikes on the opposite of our door. Nice. I think some people do not think a bit...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh dear.
> I remember many Parisians give € to flat neighbors--to compensate for renovation noise, etc.
> But you may have American/NYC neighbors. With bikes as this:
> View attachment 3886387
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> Garages filled with junk furniture & parking vehicles on street=my constant wtf?! moment with world.


Hehehehe. Nice wheel!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. Nice wheel!


Hehehe
From this book:
https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/514PgDpz-iL._SY400_.jpg
Which I received, with box of godiva chocs, as gift yesterday.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehe
> From this book:
> https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/514PgDpz-iL._SY400_.jpg
> Which I received, with box of godiva chocs, as gift yesterday.



How lovely. 
All you need is wine/coffee/tea and some free time for an xlnt afternoon


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Lots of email about Black Friday today..
I deleted them all. 
I don't need anything actually..
What about you?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Lots of email about Black Friday today..
> I deleted them all.
> I don't need anything actually..
> What about you?


I probably don't "need" anything ever again in life. But, that's never stopped me from getting something. 

That being said, I am trying to be good. If I make it to Dec 5th without a purchase I'll have not bought in 4 months. So, I'm going into try to stay strong.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Lots of email about Black Friday today..
> I deleted them all.
> I don't need anything actually..
> What about you?



Tis the season, Mariapia. It's enough to make my head spin!  
Happily I've been recently going through my annual epiphany why *not *to buy a new bag...

*1. *What bag do I really need?  (answer: not any I don't already own) 
*2. *How can the money be better spent? (answer: a number of alternate indulgences spring to mind) 
*3. *Finally, at this time of year our local food bank needs all the donations it can get. So perhaps the best bag I can buy is one filled with groceries to donate in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> I probably don't "need" anything ever again in life. But, that's never stopped me from getting something.
> 
> That being said, I am trying to be good. If I make it to Dec 5th without a purchase I'll have not bought in 4 months. So, I'm going into try to stay strong.


Very wise perspective Sparkletastic!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Tis the season, Mariapia. It's enough to make my head spin!
> Happily I've been recently going through my annual epiphany why *not *to buy a new bag...
> 
> *1. *What bag do I really need?  (answer: not any I don't already own)
> *2. *How can the money be better spent? (answer: a number of alternate indulgences spring to mind)
> *3. *Finally, at this time of year our local food bank needs all the donations it can get. So perhaps the best bag I can buy is one filled with groceries to donate in time for Thanksgiving.


Wonderful, Fim!
We, islanders, seem to be in a very reasonable mood ... at least for now....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Lots of email about Black Friday today..
> I deleted them all.
> I don't need anything actually..
> What about you?



I didn’t know you had Black Friday in your country. Cool. 
I have received more coupons than I can reasonably spend. 
I will be staying out of stores and hanging up Christmas decorations.


----------



## Murphy47

Sparkletastic said:


> I probably don't "need" anything ever again in life. But, that's never stopped me from getting something.
> 
> That being said, I am trying to be good. If I make it to Dec 5th without a purchase I'll have not bought in 4 months. So, I'm going into try to stay strong.



You can do it! Wow. You’re amazing.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Tis the season, Mariapia. It's enough to make my head spin!
> Happily I've been recently going through my annual epiphany why *not *to buy a new bag...
> 
> *1. *What bag do I really need?  (answer: not any I don't already own)
> *2. *How can the money be better spent? (answer: a number of alternate indulgences spring to mind)
> *3. *Finally, at this time of year our local food bank needs all the donations it can get. So perhaps the best bag I can buy is one filled with groceries to donate in time for Thanksgiving.



This is a wonderful idea! I would love to skip cooking all this holiday food no one really likes and donate my time, but the rest of the family seems stuck on this holiday we don’t really enjoy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim!
> We, islanders, seem to be in a very reasonable mood ... at least for now....



It would seem so, Mariapia. What also helps is they we Islanders are "cursed by quality."  A bag has to meet not only our expectations, but our standards as well. It's not necessarily about brand as it is about quality.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I didn’t know you had Black Friday in your country. Cool.
> I have received more coupons than I can reasonably spend.
> I will be staying out of stores and hanging up Christmas decorations.


Oh the coupons!  I hear you!  I’ll also be doing Christmas decorations with the exception of shopping for needed items for my son moving to a new house.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I didn’t know you had Black Friday in your country. Cool.
> I have received more coupons than I can reasonably spend.
> I will be staying out of stores and hanging up Christmas decorations.


Yes, we have had it for two or three years.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It would seem so, Mariapia. What also helps is they we Islanders are "cursed by quality."  A bag has to meet not only our expectations, but our standards as well. It's not necessarily about brand as it is about quality.


I won't go anywhere this week, Fim. In my city there are not lots of bag shops... 
I still haven't seen any Black Friday sales here but today's local paper encourages to visit the malls in the nearest big cities next Friday...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Lots of email about Black Friday today..
> I deleted them all.
> I don't need anything actually..
> What about you?


I uncheck that "contact with offers" box. If order online. And opt out from beginning.
Even at hermes, refused to give my address/personal info. To avoid being contacted about random stuff.


Fimpagebag said:


> Tis the season, Mariapia. It's enough to make my head spin!
> Happily I've been recently going through my annual epiphany why *not *to buy a new bag...
> 
> *1. *What bag do I really need?  (answer: not any I don't already own)
> *2. *How can the money be better spent? (answer: a number of alternate indulgences spring to mind)
> *3. *Finally, at this time of year our local food bank needs all the donations it can get. So perhaps the best bag I can buy is one filled with groceries to donate in time for Thanksgiving.


Awesome ideas!
Our local grocery shops make food bags to purchase. Just carry to checkout, pay, they donate bags on specific date.
Always do
After hurricane harvey--people still struggling to rebuild.


Murphy47 said:


> This is a wonderful idea! I would love to skip cooking all this holiday food no one really likes and donate my time, but the rest of the family seems stuck on this holiday we don’t really enjoy.


Not very traditional about Thanksgiving, myself.
We have planned bike ride. Will make veggie hoagies to pack along.
Will make extra for homeless man & his dog, along usual route. Probably pack some dog food, too.


Tomsmom said:


> Oh the coupons!  I hear you!  I’ll also be doing Christmas decorations with the exception of shopping for needed items for my son moving to a new house.


How exciting to have new house for holidays!
Decorations began to appear before Halloween, in my area. Weird. People must need cheering.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Murphy47 said:


> You can do it! Wow. You’re amazing.


Thanks. I'd like to say I was intentional but it just sort of happened. Lucky! 


Murphy47 said:


> This is a wonderful idea! I would love to skip cooking all this holiday food no one really likes and donate my time, but the rest of the family seems stuck on this holiday we don’t really enjoy.


Aw...I'm sorry you don't enjoy it.  I started enjoying it when I stopped cooking for 30+ (not so thankful, not so nice) relatives and limited the day to nuclear family and good friends.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
Not really in the mood for spending money on bags - as I have to spend quite a bit on moving and new furniture. Nevertheless, I went to the center of the huge city yesterday. To admire the lights in the streets and the many fancy bags on even more fancy arms. It can be fun to live in a big city.  Way more handbag spotting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Not really in the mood for spending money on bags - as I have to spend quite a bit on moving and new furniture. Nevertheless, I went to the center of the huge city yesterday. To admire the lights in the streets and the many fancy bags on even more fancy arms. It can be fun to live in a big city.  Way more handbag spotting.


I know what you mean Ludmilla.... In a big city, temptations are numerous.
But first things first... Finding new furniture for a new flat is fun too.
I suppose there is an IKEA store in the city too or maybe some furniture consignment stores with lower prices.
Â friend of mine bought all his furniture and kitchen appliances in that kind of store. Saved quite a lot of money.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Talking about consignment stores... One of my neighbours ( a ninety year old lady who looks ... 20 years younger...) wants to buy a coat or a jacket  and asked me to take her to a boutique I have known for years. She has never been there but I think she will find something she likes.
I hope nothing will catch my eye....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Talking about consignment stores... One of my neighbours ( a ninety year old lady who looks ... 20 years younger...) wants to buy a coat or a jacket  and asked me to take her to a boutique I have known for years. She has never been there but I think she will find something she likes.
> I hope nothing will catch my eye....



Stay strong, Mariapia! Have a lovely time at the boutique.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Given that today is Thanksgiving in the US, I've been thinking how "one person's turkey is another's turkey dinner.

Case in point....
Turkey: a preowned Patricia Nash Aberdeen backpack that had seen its share of abuse. 

Turkey Dinner: I fashioned a shoulder strap from its one remaining strap and voila, a one of a kind Aberdeen Shoulder bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Talking about consignment stores... One of my neighbours ( a ninety year old lady who looks ... 20 years younger...) wants to buy a coat or a jacket  and asked me to take her to a boutique I have known for years. She has never been there but I think she will find something she likes.
> I hope nothing will catch my eye....



Stay strong !!  In case you cave you must tell us


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3888159
> View attachment 3888160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that today is Thanksgiving in the US, I've been thinking how "one person's turkey is another's turkey dinner.
> 
> Case in point....
> Turkey: a preowned Patricia Nash Aberdeen backpack that had seen its share of abuse.
> 
> Turkey Dinner: I fashioned a shoulder strap from its one remaining strap and voila, a one of a kind Aberdeen Shoulder bag.



Great job rehabbbng Fim !  The color and leather are really nice!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Stay strong, Mariapia! Have a lovely time at the boutique.


I stayed strong, Fim!
The lady found a lovely grey coat...
I ... tried on a very cute jacket but I didn't buy it, I already have too many jackets in my closet.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3888159
> View attachment 3888160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that today is Thanksgiving in the US, I've been thinking how "one person's turkey is another's turkey dinner.
> 
> Case in point....
> Turkey: a preowned Patricia Nash Aberdeen backpack that had seen its share of abuse.
> 
> Turkey Dinner: I fashioned a shoulder strap from its one remaining strap and voila, a one of a kind Aberdeen Shoulder bag.


I can't see the pics but I trust your talent, Fim, and Murphy and Tomsmom's  enthusiastic replies!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Thanksgiving ladies!


Thank you !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know what you mean Ludmilla.... In a big city, temptations are numerous.
> But first things first... Finding new furniture for a new flat is fun too.
> I suppose there is an IKEA store in the city too or maybe some furniture consignment stores with lower prices.
> Â friend of mine bought all his furniture and kitchen appliances in that kind of store. Saved quite a lot of money.


YES! There is an IKEA.  I have already checked the internet and I will get a bed/sofa and a table from there. I can move a lot of furniture from home. But there are some things I need. Washing machine, new notebook (my old one is HEAVY and well, old), bookshelves. Thank God I do not need to buy a kitchen! 


Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> Talking about consignment stores... One of my neighbours ( a ninety year old lady who looks ... 20 years younger...) wants to buy a coat or a jacket  and asked me to take her to a boutique I have known for years. She has never been there but I think she will find something she likes.
> I hope nothing will catch my eye....


You are strong!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3888159
> View attachment 3888160
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Given that today is Thanksgiving in the US, I've been thinking how "one person's turkey is another's turkey dinner.
> 
> Case in point....
> Turkey: a preowned Patricia Nash Aberdeen backpack that had seen its share of abuse.
> 
> Turkey Dinner: I fashioned a shoulder strap from its one remaining strap and voila, a one of a kind Aberdeen Shoulder bag.


boo-hoo! I cannot see your pics, Fim. But, I bet they show an awesome bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thanksgiving everyone!

(I thought Thanksgiving is always on a weekend? Is it related to a date? Like Christmas? Sorry........ silly questions I guess!)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> YES! There is an IKEA.  I have already checked the internet and I will get a bed/sofa and a table from there. I can move a lot of furniture from home. But there are some things I need. Washing machine, new notebook (my old one is HEAVY and well, old), bookshelves. Thank God I do not need to buy a kitchen!
> 
> You are strong!


Can you get a washing machine and a notebook on the famous Black Friday?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> (I thought Thanksgiving is always on a weekend? Is it related to a date? Like Christmas? Sorry........ silly questions I guess!)



Thanksgiving is always the fourth Thursday in November, Ludmilla. 

On another note, I'll try to  repost the pics of my rehabbed Patricia Nash.  Not sure why you and Mariapia were unable to see them. But I wouldn't be surprised if my temperamental iPad isn't the cause.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Can you get a washing machine and a notebook on the famous Black Friday?


No, I do not think so. As I have no date for getting the keys of my flat it is not practical to buy a washing machine, yet.
I entre the "notebook" store, today and left at once. So many people. I think those big cities are wayyyyyy to crowded for country people. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3888350
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving is always the fourth Thursday in November, Ludmilla.
> 
> On another note, I'll try to  repost the pics of my rehabbed Patricia Nash.  Not sure why you and Mariapia were unable to see them. But I wouldn't be surprised if my temperamental iPad isn't the cause.



I cannot see your pretty bag, still. 
But, thanks for trying again!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, I do not think so. As I have no date for getting the keys of my flat it is not practical to buy a washing machine, yet.
> I entre the "notebook" store, today and left at once. So many people. I think those big cities are wayyyyyy to crowded for country people.
> 
> 
> I cannot see your pretty bag, still.
> But, thanks for trying again!


Maybe you can ask the washing machine store to keep one for you if you get it for a very good price.
As for the notebook, I understand. Crowded places are unbearable.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3888350
> 
> 
> Thanksgiving is always the fourth Thursday in November, Ludmilla.
> 
> On another note, I'll try to  repost the pics of my rehabbed Patricia Nash.  Not sure why you and Mariapia were unable to see them. But I wouldn't be surprised if my temperamental iPad isn't the cause.


Now I can see the pics , Fim!
Good job! Your Aberdeen is like new. I love the colour and design.  Perfect  for all seasons.
Don't worry, your IPad is working perfectly. There were ladies on another subforum who said they couldn't see pics either.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Now I can see the pics , Fim!
> Good job! Your Aberdeen is like new. I love the colour and design.  Perfect  for all seasons.
> Don't worry, your IPad is working perfectly. There were ladies on another subforum who said they couldn't see pics either.



Good to know, Mariapia. While I'm a great believer in using the bags one has, the condition of some of the preowned bags I've rehabbed leaves me wondering how any amount of normal use could explain the extent of the damage to these bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Fab Thankgiving!
Hope everyone enjoyed day, also.
Bag o' choice = patagonia atom sling
Met cycling distance goal.


Stopped to picnic = veggie hoagies.


Holidays have begun.


Post-ride coffee.


----------



## remainsilly

No idea why photos not visible.
Lack Fim's tenacity to reload. 
Maybe site will sort it out--or not.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good to know, Mariapia. While I'm a great believer in using the bags one has, the condition of some of the preowned bags I've rehabbed leaves me wondering how any amount of normal use could explain the extent of the damage to these bags.



I think some ladies just don't care, Fim. 
They get rid of their damaged bags, shoes or clothes, buy new ones and the whole cycle starts again.
A tailor I know told me that some customers of his bring him slacks or jeans that have never met a washing machine and stink!
When he says he won't alter them, the ladies are furious!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think some ladies just don't care, Fim.
> They get rid of their damaged bags, shoes or clothes, buy new ones and the whole cycle starts again.
> A tailor I know told me that some customers of his bring him slacks or jeans that have never met a washing machine and stink!
> When he says he won't alter them, the ladies are furious!



As they say, "it takes all kinds" doesn't it, Mariapia? Anything I donate/consign is always in the best presentable condition I can manage. Otherwise it isn't offered either as a donation or for sale. 

Of course, I'm the sort that would never hire someone to clean my house because I'd have to stay up all night scrubbing before they came to clean!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As they say, "it takes all kinds" doesn't it, Mariapia? Anything I donate/consign is always in the best presentable condition I can manage. Otherwise it isn't offered either as a donation or for sale.
> 
> Of course, I'm the sort that would never hire someone to clean my house because I'd have to stay up all night scrubbing before they came to clean!


No cleaning service for me either, Fim...for the same reason!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> A tailor I know told me that some customers of his bring him slacks or jeans that have never met a washing machine and stink!


Eeeeeeeeew!
People used to bring me dogs in filthy/stinky state. Thinking it was both a) fine for their dogs to go untended & b) fun for me to work with animals flaking hairy fecal chunks.
Admittedly, I bathed some. Poor beasties.


Fimpagebag said:


> Of course, I'm the sort that would never hire someone to clean my house because I'd have to stay up all night scrubbing before they came to clean!


I have trouble paying others to do jobs--if I can do them better. As plumbing work or running flannel over dusty furniture.
Tragically, time is finite. And, occasionally, needs must. 
Though house cleaning--just gets delayed or delegated. Not paying soneone for that. Stubborn mule, me.


----------



## remainsilly

What are islanders thankful/grateful for this year?


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> Good to know, Mariapia. While I'm a great believer in using the bags one has, the condition of some of the preowned bags I've rehabbed leaves me wondering how any amount of normal use could explain the extent of the damage to these bags.


I always wonder this too when I see some bags. I use my bags. They aren't museum pieces. But I also take care of them. I don't understand how some bags are just trashed. 

But, you did a great job rehabbing yours!


----------



## Sparkletastic

remainsilly said:


> What are islanders thankful/grateful for this year?


So much! Family, good health, living in a new city that I love, having everything I need and almost everything I want. No complaints over here.


----------



## Mariapia

Same here, Sparkletastic. 
I know people who are never satisfied with anything.
My next door neighbour is one of them. 
One morning, I met her as she was going out of the building. She didn't even say hello, Just started complaining as usual. 
I asked her " Where are you going now?"
She replied she was going to the bank.
I looked at her and said " Lucky you! Do you know that , right now,  some people are going to the hospital for a chemotherapy session?" 
That shut her up!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Sparkletastic.
> I know people who are never satisfied with anything.
> My next door neighbour is one of them.
> One morning, I met her as she was going out of the building. She didn't even say hello, Just started complaining as usual.
> I asked her " Where are you going now?"
> She replied she was going to the bank.
> I looked at her and said " Lucky you! Do you know that , right now,  some people are going to the hospital for a chemotherapy session?"
> That shut her up!



Excellent riposte, Mariapia! 
I have a sister with a similar disposition as your neighbor. She is the dark cloud with every silver lining, the "Negative Nellie" at every family gathering. 
However, instead of letting her attitude bring everybody down, the rest of us have come up with a drinking game to counteract her sour note. 
For every negative comment she/we have to toss back a drink. By the third round she's sloshed, but entirely personable.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> What are islanders thankful/grateful for this year?



So many things to be grateful for, Remainsilly. Good food, good friends, my DH, our DD, and our dogs.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent riposte, Mariapia!
> I have a sister with a similar disposition as your neighbor. She is the dark cloud with every silver lining, the "Negative Nellie" at every family gathering.
> However, instead of letting her attitude bring everybody down, the rest of us have come up with a drinking game to counteract her sour note.
> For every negative comment she/we have to toss back a drink. By the third round she's sloshed, but entirely personable.


A lady I know told me about a family gathering. Her uncle is like your sister.
Well, long story short, he began complaining as usual.
The lady's brother interrupted him:
" I set the chronograph, you have 5 minutes to finish what you started, After that, you won't be allowed to say anything negative today. Remember, 5 minutes only!"
The man immediately stopped talking!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent riposte, Mariapia!
> I have a sister with a similar disposition as your neighbor. She is the dark cloud with every silver lining, the "Negative Nellie" at every family gathering.
> However, instead of letting her attitude bring everybody down, the rest of us have come up with a drinking game to counteract her sour note.
> For every negative comment she/we have to toss back a drink. By the third round she's sloshed, but entirely personable.



Best idea I’ve heard all week! I’m in.


----------



## remainsilly

Good to hear others' thankfulness lists!
I am grateful to be able to do most things without worries. Enjoy good health, supportive spouse & friends. Also smooshy-face pup.

Anyone can have rough moments--but I cannot deal with incessant whiners.
No patience.
If cannot exit situation, stare wordlessly or fake sleep.
Also wear button: "If I give you a big straw, will you go suck the life out of someone else?"
I lack Mariapia's charm, obviously.


----------



## magdalinka

Lol Remainsilly. 
I am loving everyone’s solutions to the “life sucking” family members. 
Thankful for finally figuring out how to be thankful. Sad to say it didn’t come until after 29ish.


----------



## Mariapia

Yesterday I walked past the boutique where I bought my Bayside Italian bag a few months ago. 
The owner saw me and said:
"I never see you carrying it...."
She looked hurt....
I explained that as  beautiful as it was, I found it heavy.
She didn't like that...
And I suddenly felt guilty.
I promised I would take it out. Crazy, isn't it?
Anyway, today is Sunday, the shop is closed..
I am going to water one of my friends'garden ... No way am I taking out
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 a leather bag...


----------



## Sparkletastic

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday I walked past the boutique where I bought my Bayside Italian bag a few months ago.
> The owner saw me and said:
> "I never see you carrying it...."
> She looked hurt....
> I explained that as  beautiful as it was, I found it heavy.
> She didn't like that...
> And I suddenly felt guilty.
> I promised I would take it out. Crazy, isn't it?
> Anyway, today is Sunday, the shop is closed..
> I am going to water one of my friends'garden ... No way am I taking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a leather bag...


You bought the bag which is all the shopkeeper should be concerned with. 

Use or don't use as you see fit. Your bags should enhance not complicate your life. Enjoy your gardening!


----------



## Mariapia

Sparkletastic said:


> You bought the bag which is all the shopkeeper should be concerned with.
> 
> Use or don't use as you see fit. Your bags should enhance not complicate your life. Enjoy your gardening!


That lady is very special, Sparkletastic.
Maybe she expected me to advertise the bag...
Anyway, you are right. What I do is none of her business.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday I walked past the boutique where I bought my Bayside Italian bag a few months ago.
> The owner saw me and said:
> "I never see you carrying it...."
> She looked hurt....
> I explained that as  beautiful as it was, I found it heavy.
> She didn't like that...
> And I suddenly felt guilty.
> I promised I would take it out. Crazy, isn't it?
> Anyway, today is Sunday, the shop is closed..
> I am going to water one of my friends'garden ... No way am I taking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a leather bag...



Oh the curse of well meaning people, Mariapia!  

Your shopkeeper friend reminds me of my youngest sister and the shell pink Michael Kors. 

Quite frankly, when I feel compelled to wear a bag, the less I like it. 

Childish of me, perhaps. But highly reminiscent of a very young recalcitrant Fim being compelled to eat Brussels Sprouts.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh the curse of well meaning people, Mariapia!
> 
> Your shopkeeper friend reminds me of my youngest sister and the shell pink Michael Kors.
> 
> Quite frankly, when I feel compelled to wear a bag, the less I like it.
> 
> Childish of me, perhaps. But highly reminiscent of a very young recalcitrant Fim being compelled to eat Brussels Sprouts.


Same memory, Fim.... Not Brussels Sprouts though but soup.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I can well imagine, Mariapia!  


Mariapia said:


> Same memory, Fim.... Not Brussels Sprouts though but soup.


----------



## Murphy47

Spinach. Blech.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Spinach. Blech.



I don't mind it when it's incorporated in a recipe, Murphy. But on its own, in a steaming heap on a plate...no thanks!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I don't mind it when it's incorporated in a recipe, Murphy. But on its own, in a steaming heap on a plate...no thanks!



Exactly! 
Spinach lasagna is pretty good. Artichoke and spinach dips is usually excellent. 
Maybe because my parents are terrible cooks many vegs I just can’t stand.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday I walked past the boutique where I bought my Bayside Italian bag a few months ago.
> The owner saw me and said:
> "I never see you carrying it...."
> She looked hurt....
> I explained that as  beautiful as it was, I found it heavy.
> She didn't like that...
> And I suddenly felt guilty.
> I promised I would take it out. Crazy, isn't it?
> Anyway, today is Sunday, the shop is closed..
> I am going to water one of my friends'garden ... No way am I taking out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3890021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a leather bag...


Hmm. Perhaps her intentions were good?
Hard to determine.

I am confused, if sa who sold me bag says, "Congratulations on your new bag!" When I wear it later.
Uh. Was a purchase. Not an award ceremony. Odd.
Hopefully, no waiters will exclaim, "Congratulations on your lunch!"
Again, perhaps intention is good?


Murphy47 said:


> Spinach. Blech.


My veggie hoagie, Thanksgiving, contained fresh spinach.
Fresh is sooooo much different than canned. 
Trivia o' the day:
 Avoid feeding spinach to tortoise/turtle. Prevents proper calcium absorption & may harm kidneys.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Perhaps her intentions were good?
> Hard to determine.
> 
> I am confused, if sa who sold me bag says, "Congratulations on your new bag!" When I wear it later.
> Uh. Was a purchase. Not an award ceremony. Odd.
> Hopefully, no waiters will exclaim, "Congratulations on your lunch!"
> Again, perhaps intention is good?
> 
> My veggie hoagie, Thanksgiving, contained fresh spinach.
> Fresh is sooooo much different than canned.
> Trivia o' the day:
> Avoid feeding spinach to tortoise/turtle. Prevents proper calcium absorption & may harm kidneys.



Didn’t know that. Wonder if it’s the same for hermit crabs?


----------



## remainsilly

Sunday breakfast in bed:


Dog eyed those chocolate glazed very strongly. No.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Didn’t know that. Wonder if it’s the same for hermit crabs?


Caused by spinach's oxalic acid, in herps.
Unsure about crabs. Google?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Sunday breakfast in bed:
> View attachment 3890169
> 
> Dog eyed those chocolate glazed very strongly. No.


My dog was the same... But chocolate is poison..


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> My dog was the same... But chocolate is poison..


Mmmm, poison. Yummy, yummy poison.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My dog was the same... But chocolate is poison..



True, Mariapia. But carob is safe for dogs. So every Christmas I make peanut butter carob chip cookies with carob frosting. Good for both dogs and Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> True, Mariapia. But carob is safe for dogs. So every Christmas I make peanut butter carob chip cookies with carob frosting. Good for both dogs and Fim!


I had to look up the word in the dictionary, Fim..
I found the translation... caroube..
What does it taste like?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders! 
Hope you are all well!
No cool adventures to tell. Just popping in...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Hope you are all well!
> No cool adventures to tell. Just popping in...


Hello Ludmilla!
How are you doing?


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> True, Mariapia. But carob is safe for dogs. So every Christmas I make peanut butter carob chip cookies with carob frosting. Good for both dogs and Fim!


Good idea!
I make dog holiday biscuits, too. But not so tasty for people.
Recipe:
*Dog biscuits(~2 dozen large):*
_2 cups cornmeal
2 cups flour (whole wheat or all-purpose)
1 cup grated parmesean cheese
3/4 cup veg oil or fats
1/2 cup water or broth

(harder biscuits = no oil, 1 cup water, add 1 egg & let cool on tray in oven=off)

Preheat oven 300F degrees (moderate heat).
Combine flour, cornmeal & cheese. 
Stir in oil, until = crumbly. Mix in water well.
Roll out dough(1/2" thick) onto floured surface. Cut with 4-5" dog/bone/ball/tree/etc. fun shape cookie cutters.
Transfer to ungreased baking sheet.
Bake 45 min. Cool on rack. Store in airtight container or covered in refrigerator._


Mariapia said:


> I had to look up the word in the dictionary, Fim..
> I found the translation... caroube..
> What does it taste like?


I dislike carob. This taste seems love/hate, few inbetween votes.
How would you describe flavor, Fim?


Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Hope you are all well!
> No cool adventures to tell. Just popping in...


Life is an ongoing cool adventure, my friend.
Good to see you here.


----------



## remainsilly

Turtle refuses to play with ball.
Dog is crushed emotionally.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I had to look up the word in the dictionary, Fim..
> I found the translation... caroube..
> What does it taste like?



Not quite like chocolate, a bit more like dilute cocoa. But what do my dogs know?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Hope you are all well!
> No cool adventures to tell. Just popping in...



Great to hear from you, Ludmilla. Hope all is going well and life is getting less frenetic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Good idea!
> I make dog holiday biscuits, too. But not so tasty for people.
> Recipe:
> *Dog biscuits(~2 dozen large):*
> _2 cups cornmeal
> 2 cups flour (whole wheat or all-purpose)
> 1 cup grated parmesean cheese
> 3/4 cup veg oil or fats
> 1/2 cup water or broth
> 
> (harder biscuits = no oil, 1 cup water, add 1 egg & let cool on tray in oven=off)
> 
> Preheat oven 300F degrees (moderate heat).
> Combine flour, cornmeal & cheese.
> Stir in oil, until = crumbly. Mix in water well.
> Roll out dough(1/2" thick) onto floured surface. Cut with 4-5" dog/bone/ball/tree/etc. fun shape cookie cutters.
> Transfer to ungreased baking sheet.
> Bake 45 min. Cool on rack. Store in airtight container or covered in refrigerator._
> 
> I dislike carob. This taste seems love/hate, few inbetween votes.
> How would you describe flavor, Fim?
> 
> Life is an ongoing cool adventure, my friend.
> Good to see you here.



Thanks for the cool dog biscuit recipe, Remainsilly. As for carob, I'm meh about it myself, but my dogs seem to love it.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks for the cool dog biscuit recipe, Remainsilly. As for carob, I'm meh about it myself, but my dogs seem to love it.


Recipe?


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, It's getting colder and colder in the area.
Needed some colour to cheer me up this morning.
Here it is : My Catherine Parra satchel is going out with me today.


----------



## Sparkletastic

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh the curse of well meaning people, Mariapia!
> 
> Your shopkeeper friend reminds me of my youngest sister and the shell pink Michael Kors.
> 
> Quite frankly, when I feel compelled to wear a bag, the less I like it.
> 
> Childish of me, perhaps. But highly reminiscent of a very young recalcitrant Fim being compelled to eat Brussels Sprouts.





Mariapia said:


> Same memory, Fim.... Not Brussels Sprouts though but soup.





Murphy47 said:


> Spinach. Blech.


Oh no! I love brussel sprouts, spinach and soup! Lol! 

But, I'm glad adulthood has freed all of you from the evils of culinary oppression.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3890736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, It's getting colder and colder in the area.
> Needed some colour to cheer me up this morning.
> Here it is : My Catherine Parra satchel is going out with me today.



What a great color!  I still love that chair


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> What a great color!  I still love that chair


Thank you, Tomsmom.
I can't resist red bags...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3890736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, It's getting colder and colder in the area.
> Needed some colour to cheer me up this morning.
> Here it is : My Catherine Parra satchel is going out with me today.



Love it! What a fun yet classy bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sparkletastic said:


> Oh no! I love brussel sprouts, spinach and soup! Lol!
> 
> But, I'm glad adulthood has freed all of you from the evils of culinary oppression.



We're truly not all that different, Sparkletastic. While I have my culinary oddities, I'm still far too Irish to utterly banish all green vegetables from my diet. Love cabbage, peas, lettuce, scallions, green beans, asparagus, and peppers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Life is still hectic. Because.... I am still homeless! Well, I should get a flat at Dec 1. But, the person in charge was not available last week and I did not get her on the phone today. Gah! My interim flat ends this week.... 

On the bright side: Bilberry Le Pliage had her maiden voyage today.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Life is still hectic. Because.... I am still homeless! Well, I should get a flat at Dec 1. But, the person in charge was not available last week and I did not get her on the phone today. Gah! My interim flat ends this week....
> 
> On the bright side: Bilberry Le Pliage had her maiden voyage today.


Don't worry, Ludmilla. The person in charge hasn't forgotten you. I am sure she will be in touch with you very soon. In the meantime, try to relax.
On the other hand, I can see that Miss Choc has lovely companions in the big city now!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3890969



Love both bags [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Fingers crossed you won’t be homeless.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3890969


Gorgeous bags!  Fingers crossed you won’t be homeless


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3890736
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, It's getting colder and colder in the area.
> Needed some colour to cheer me up this morning.
> Here it is : My Catherine Parra satchel is going out with me today.


I do not remember this bag.
Love the word detail & color!


Ludmilla said:


> Life is still hectic. Because.... I am still homeless! Well, I should get a flat at Dec 1. But, the person in charge was not available last week and I did not get her on the phone today. Gah! My interim flat ends this week....
> 
> On the bright side: Bilberry Le Pliage had her maiden voyage today.


Oooooh, wool scarf a-peeking.
Great bag choices!
Hotels can be homes, for a bit. Keep heart. And order room service.
---
Covered in grease & cobwebs, after cleaning/lubing garage door system.
Maybe fabric with grease stains will become fashionable for winter? 
---
No carob & peanut butter treat recipe, Fim?


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> I do not remember this bag.
> Love the word detail & color!
> 
> Oooooh, wool scarf a-peeking.
> Great bag choices!
> Hotels can be homes, for a bit. Keep heart. And order room service.
> ---
> Covered in grease & cobwebs, after cleaning/lubing garage door system.
> Maybe fabric with grease stains will become fashionable for winter?
> ---
> No carob & peanut butter treat recipe, Fim?



I hope you and your dog don't mind oatmeal, Remainsilly....

Dry ingredients:

1 and 1/2 cup flour
1 and 3/4 cup  5 minute oatmeal 
1 cup sugar
1 tsp baking soda
1 cup crushed cereal (corn flakes or Frosted Flakes)
1 cup carob chips
2 tsp ground cinnamon
1 tsp ground ginger
1/4 tsp nutmeg

Wet ingredients:

1 egg
1/4 cup milk
1 stick melted butter
Dash of vanilla
1/2 cup peanut butter

Mix dry ingredients, then add wet ingredients. Bake in 350F oven for 12-13 minutes

Carob icing (optional)

Combine carob powder, powdered sugar, softened butter, vanilla, and milk until you have the consistency of your favorite glaze. For a more traditional icing, add more powdered sugar etc.


----------



## Fimpagebag

And a simpler microwave treat:  Rice Krispie treats with peanut butter and carob chips.

Add butter, marshmallows, and 4 heaping tablespoons of peanut butter in microwave safe bowl. Use 15 sec intervals until you have smooth molten mixture.

Add Rice Krispies first, then the carob chips. Form balls or press mixture in a buttered baking dish and let cool to room temperature before cutting into squares.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> I hope you and your dog don't mind oatmeal, Remainsilly....


Thanks, Fim!
Well, my dog sucks up rocks. Swirls around in mouth, Then spits out, when determined not to be loose outdoor food crumbs
Oatmeal should cause joy uncontained. As does most anything for doggly.

How's Fred?


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the kind replies, ladies. 
Heard from the flat, today. Getting the keys on Friday.
Ordered some IKEA furniture. Quite an eye opener: 4 chairs, 1 table, 1 bed/sofa, 1 bookshelf - for the nowadays costs of a Chloe Marcie.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the kind replies, ladies.
> Heard from the flat, today. Getting the keys on Friday.
> Ordered some IKEA furniture. Quite an eye opener: 4 chairs, 1 table, 1 bed/sofa, 1 bookshelf - for the nowadays costs of a Chloe Marcie.


I knew you didn't have to worry, Ludmilla!
So, you are moving into your flat on Friday..
Great news!
As for the money spent on the furniture compared to the price of your Chloé.... I know, I know....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I knew you didn't have to worry, Ludmilla!
> So, you are moving into your flat on Friday..
> Great news!
> As for the money spent on the furniture compared to the price of your Chloé.... I know, I know....


Well, yes. I am moving there in steps. I will put an emergency bed there. The flat has a kitchen. The IKEA furniture will arrive on Dec 13. And I do not know when my furniture from home will be moving.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Well, yes. I am moving there in steps. I will put an emergency bed there. The flat has a kitchen. The IKEA furniture will arrive on Dec 13. And I do not know when my furniture from home will be moving.


We want to know everything about your new flat, Ludmilla.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the kind replies, ladies.
> Heard from the flat, today. Getting the keys on Friday.
> Ordered some IKEA furniture. Quite an eye opener: 4 chairs, 1 table, 1 bed/sofa, 1 bookshelf - for the nowadays costs of a Chloe Marcie.


Are good, core furniture choices.
So many of us buy a coffeemaker & wingback chair--then use book piles as tables.
Obviously, you are wiser. Will be fine.


Mariapia said:


> I knew you didn't have to worry, Ludmilla!
> So, you are moving into your flat on Friday..
> Great news!
> As for the money spent on the furniture compared to the price of your Chloé.... I know, I know....


When I consider new hermes bag costs...& sort of CAR could buy instead...
Unwise, me.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly world tip o' the day:
When exploring new area, trail may dead-end suddenly.
Into creek.
Best to stop, have a snack & consider other options. Rather than to become a duck.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly world tip o' the day:
> When exploring new area, trail may dead-end suddenly.
> Into creek.
> Best to stop, have a snack & consider other options. Rather than to become a duck.
> View attachment 3892782



Takes all the fun out of it. [emoji14]


----------



## Murphy47

Another awesome day here in the Middle. Winter should return next week. 
Lots of exciting things happening for many islanders. Love to hear some updates. 
Hubbie had allergy testing today. Is allergic to all things tested for. I get to sterilize as much of house as I can this weekend. 
College girl has been having such horrible migraines she is getting more tests done. Hard for me since I can’t be there. 
Think I’m going to hide in the house this weekend and binge watch tv.


----------



## remainsilly

Hey, Murphy! TV binges are fun.
Allergies & migraines are not.

Coffee stop after riding. And my falling over with bike. Into an ant hill. 
No major damage. Must readjust a brake & deal with new scratch.
Say it with me, "Patina."


Silly world tip: 
Lock both back wheel & frame to immovable object. 
Steel cable--through front wheel--included with my u-lock. 
*Never* secure main/pricey parts of bike with these useless cables.

Cookie insider information:
New starbucks reindeer cut from octopus mold. 
Then flipped.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hey, Murphy! TV binges are fun.
> Allergies & migraines are not.
> 
> Coffee stop after riding. And my falling over with bike. Into an ant hill.
> No major damage. Must readjust a brake & deal with new scratch.
> Say it with me, "Patina."
> View attachment 3894423
> 
> Silly world tip:
> Lock both back wheel & frame to immovable object.
> Steel cable--through front wheel--included with my u-lock.
> *Never* secure main/pricey parts of bike with these useless cables.
> 
> Cookie insider information:
> New starbucks reindeer cut from octopus mold.
> Then flipped.
> View attachment 3894432
> View attachment 3894433



Patina. Lol. 
Did You get anything stolen?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Patina. Lol.
> Did You get anything stolen?


No. Quality locks are my homies.

How's dd bike doing at school?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> No. Quality locks are my homies.
> 
> How's dd bike doing at school?



Fine as far as I know. Don’t think she takes it out as much as she thought she would. NOLA has streetcars as you know, so she tends to use those instead of dodging giant potholes and crazy drivers.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Fine as far as I know. Don’t think she takes it out as much as she thought she would. *NOLA has streetcars as you know, so she tends to use those instead of dodging giant potholes and crazy drivers.*


Takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Takes all the fun out of it.



The young aren’t as adventurous as we mature ladies. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Got the keys for the new flat, today. All in all it is ok - but tiny.  Someone is going to have troubles with her bags. Thank God I can keep my "country house" and store stuff there.
At the moment I am trying to get my "emergency mattress" into the new flat. With the tube. Tube is very full. It's going to be fun. 

Hope the migraines of dd get better @Murphy47 - I have migraines, too, and those are no fun!
Glad you had so many bike adventures @remainsilly. Patina!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Got the keys for the new flat, today. All in all it is ok - but tiny.  Someone is going to have troubles with her bags. Thank God I can keep my "country house" and store stuff there.
> At the moment I am trying to get my "emergency mattress" into the new flat. With the tube. Tube is very full. It's going to be fun.
> 
> Hope the migraines of dd get better @Murphy47 - I have migraines, too, and those are no fun!
> Glad you had so many bike adventures @remainsilly. Patina!



Glad you are getting settled! It such work though. 
First beverage at the Mackeral is on me!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you are getting settled! It such work though.
> First beverage at the Mackeral is on me!


This would be awesome!


Driving home, now. Will be at the "country house" at 9:30 pm. Need a cold beer then!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Got the keys for the new flat, today. All in all it is ok - but tiny.  Someone is going to have troubles with her bags. Thank God I can keep my "country house" and store stuff there.
> At the moment I am trying to get my "emergency mattress" into the new flat. With the tube. Tube is very full. It's going to be fun.
> 
> Hope the migraines of dd get better @Murphy47 - I have migraines, too, and those are no fun!
> Glad you had so many bike adventures @remainsilly. Patina!


Congrats on your new flat, Ludmilla.
How tiny is tiny?
I personally lived in a 20 sq meter studio flat for two years and I loved it.
Less house cleaning, less furniture, fewer expenses... 
I didn't have a big closet, so I bought practically  nothing.
To tell you the truth, a family member kept most of my possessions in HER big closets..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your new flat, Ludmilla.
> How tiny is tiny?
> I personally lived in a 20 sq meter studio flat for two years and I loved it.
> Less house cleaning, less furniture, fewer expenses...
> I didn't have a big closet, so I bought practically  nothing.
> To tell you the truth, a family member kept most of my possessions in HER big closets..



Best kind of family to have [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your new flat, Ludmilla.
> How tiny is tiny?
> I personally lived in a 20 sq meter studio flat for two years and I loved it.
> Less house cleaning, less furniture, fewer expenses...
> I didn't have a big closet, so I bought practically  nothing.
> To tell you the truth, a family member kept most of my possessions in HER big closets..


It's 40 sq meter. So not as tiny as your studio. I guess I will be fine. I was just surprised, because it looked bigger on the photos.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's 40 sq meter. So not as tiny as your studio. I guess I will be fine. I was just surprised, because it looked bigger on the photos.


40 sq meters is okay, Ludmilla. 
You are going to be fine.
Do you like the city?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It's 40 sq meter. So not as tiny as your studio. I guess I will be fine. I was just surprised, because it looked bigger on the photos.



Congrats on your new flat, Ludmilla. While a smaller flat certainly presents its challenges, it's also an opportunity to showcase your creativity. Dual purpose furnishings and multipurpose storage solutions can be real space savers.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Congrats on your new flat, Ludmilla. While a smaller flat certainly presents its challenges, it's also an opportunity to showcase your creativity. Dual purpose furnishings and multipurpose storage solutions can be real space savers.


It also makes us realize we don't need a lot of things to live a comfortable life.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It also makes us realize we don't need a lot of things to live a comfortable life.



So true. 
And less to dust.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> 40 sq meters is okay, Ludmilla.
> You are going to be fine.
> Do you like the city?


The city is huge and very crowded. Esp. the underground trains. Not a fan of the many people.


Fimpagebag said:


> Congrats on your new flat, Ludmilla. While a smaller flat certainly presents its challenges, it's also an opportunity to showcase your creativity. Dual purpose furnishings and multipurpose storage solutions can be real space savers.


Yes, I am trying to figure out how to save space...


Murphy47 said:


> So true.
> And less to dust.


Hehehe. These are my thoughts, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This would be awesome!
> View attachment 3895185
> 
> Driving home, now. Will be at the "country house" at 9:30 pm. Need a cold beer then!


 Hello, bilberry. Looking good!


Ludmilla said:


> It's 40 sq meter. So not as tiny as your studio. I guess I will be fine. I was just surprised, because it looked bigger on the photos.


I encounter same effect with online house photos. And description, "Plenty of room for all your entertaining needs."
Conspiracy theory?!

Thomas Osbert Mordaunt wrote:
"...One crowded hour of glorious life
Is worth an age without a name."
Homes can be same, imo.
Better a crowded space, filled with friends & laughter,
Than a mansion without hope.
(aka F. Scott Fitzgerald's, The Great Gatsby)

Congratulations on new city flat!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The city is huge and very crowded. Esp. the underground trains. Not a fan of the many people.
> 
> Yes, I am trying to figure out how to save space...
> 
> Hehehe. These are my thoughts, too.


I know what you mean about the crowded Underground ....
You will soon get used to it, Ludmilla 
Living in a huge city can be pleasant too.
You will find everything you are looking for... 
No need to order from a shop, everything is quickly available....
But of course, temptations are there too. That's when you'll have to be strong. But we all know you are.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> But of course, temptations are there too. That's when you'll have to be strong.


I am not strong.
See reindeer cookie, tucked into little cycling bag?


Silly motto for day:
Be bright yellow & wave at people.

Bye-bye, Sun. Thanks for today.


----------



## remainsilly

Oddball humor for islanders:
1) Past present & future walk into a bar.
It was tense.
2) Never trust atoms. They make up everything.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oddball humor for islanders:
> 1) Past present & future walk into a bar.
> It was tense.
> 2) Never trust atoms. They make up everything.



Got a chuckle out of the second one. 
Thanks. It’s been a rough day.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Oddball humor for islanders:
> 1) Past present & future walk into a bar.
> It was tense.
> 2) Never trust atoms. They make up everything.



Lol [emoji38]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
The weather was terrible for two days. It even snowed in some parts of the region...
To celebrate the return of the sun, I am taking out my Charles et Charlus and the little horse...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3896993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> The weather was terrible for two days. It even snowed in some parts of the region...
> To celebrate the return of the sun, I am taking out my Charles et Charlus and the little horse...


That color is so nice!  Love the little horse


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> This would be awesome!
> View attachment 3895185
> 
> Driving home, now. Will be at the "country house" at 9:30 pm. Need a cold beer then!



Love bilberry!  Congratulations on the new home!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That color is so nice!  Love the little horse


That little horse is a wonder....
It goes with most of my bags, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That little horse is a wonder....
> It goes with most of my bags, Tomsmom.


I love your bag, too. But I should not look at bags too close.

@Murphy47 hope everything is well or getting better soon!

Thanks for the support, islanders! Back to the big city right now. We have snow right now. 
Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I love your bag, too. But I should not look at bags too close.
> 
> @Murphy47 hope everything is well or getting better soon!
> 
> Thanks for the support, islanders! Back to the big city right now. We have snow right now.
> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.
> View attachment 3897223


Have a cozy evening in your new flat, Ludmilla!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Got a chuckle out of the second one.
> Thanks. It’s been a rough day.


Pm if needed.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3896993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> The weather was terrible for two days. It even snowed in some parts of the region...
> To celebrate the return of the sun, I am taking out my Charles et Charlus and the little horse...


Such a cheerful bag charm! 
Long sought, finally won. So cool.


----------



## remainsilly

Christmas decorations happened here.
Keeping it simple, as usual:


Still refuse to iron wrinkly-stored linens.


Santa skull is coming to town! 


A pleasing jumble. 


Dried lavender & whatnot.


Fresh ginger root, garlic & glittery stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

Keeping in theme with the holidays, I finally put the ornaments on my tree. It had been up for 2 weeks with just the lights, haha!


----------



## Ludmilla

Nice Christmas decorations!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I’m waiting to go to work, I get here early to make sure I have parking so I’m here listening to my radio and cruising TPF.  I hope you all have a great day


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I’m waiting to go to work, I get here early to make sure I have parking so I’m here listening to my radio and cruising TPF.  I hope you all have a great day



You too! 
Went to bed it was 55 degrees. Got up and it was 25. Brrr. At least we got some rain yesterday. 
Getting out the Bilberry LP. 
Ordered a Longchamp backpack from Nordies sale as a Merry Christmas to me present. Can’t wait to get it. 
I wonder what color “putty” is really?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> You too!
> Went to bed it was 55 degrees. Got up and it was 25. Brrr. At least we got some rain yesterday.
> Getting out the Bilberry LP.
> Ordered a Longchamp backpack from Nordies sale as a Merry Christmas to me present. Can’t wait to get it.
> I wonder what color “putty” is really?


Maybe an off white?  Can’t wait to see!

I bought an LV epi speedy from Japan as a merry Christmas to me . I have to go to the post office to pick her up .


----------



## remainsilly

Nice bag choices, islanders!

Putty? Hmm. Longchamp should do this color well. 
Curious to see.

Lv, traveling all the way from Japan, is exciting!

Week or so ago, found preowned & vintage bag for sale online.
Design loved for years. Seriously considered.
Nuts for 2 days, then frenzy ended.
Decided I loved look of it, but would never use=wardrobe ornament.
Best to admire from afar. Not to own.
Plus, still not keen to buy used bags, especially online. 

Repaired bike's disc brakes instead. Fun with tools! 
Epic fail for me, on bag shopping front.
Ah well.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Nice bag choices, islanders!
> 
> Putty? Hmm. Longchamp should do this color well.
> Curious to see.
> 
> Lv, traveling all the way from Japan, is exciting!
> 
> Week or so ago, found preowned & vintage bag for sale online.
> Design loved for years. Seriously considered.
> Nuts for 2 days, then frenzy ended.
> Decided I loved look of it, but would never use=wardrobe ornament.
> Best to admire from afar. Not to own.
> Plus, still not keen to buy used bags, especially online.
> 
> Repaired bike's disc brakes instead. Fun with tools!
> Epic fail for me, on bag shopping front.
> Ah well.



Brakes on bike VERY important. Congrats on the smart decision. 
Preowned bags aren’t for everyone. Online makes it challenging as everyone has a different opinion on what constitutes “excellent” condition. 
Looking forward to Christmas reveals. Even if they are not bags [emoji3]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looking forward to Christmas reveals. *Even if they are not bags*


Folded note was inside my book today.


Man confessed to deed.
After I raved about the clever dog, learning to write in English.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Folded note was inside my book today.
> View attachment 3899607
> 
> Man confessed to deed.
> After I raved about the clever dog, learning to write in English.


That is so so sweet!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> You too!
> Went to bed it was 55 degrees. Got up and it was 25. Brrr. At least we got some rain yesterday.
> Getting out the Bilberry LP.
> Ordered a Longchamp backpack from Nordies sale as a Merry Christmas to me present. Can’t wait to get it.
> I wonder what color “putty” is really?





Tomsmom said:


> Maybe an off white?  Can’t wait to see!
> 
> I bought an LV epi speedy from Japan as a merry Christmas to me . I have to go to the post office to pick her up .


Wow! Can't wait to see your reveals, girls!


----------



## remainsilly

Dentist visit with deadly ponies(mr. farrow & mr. pompom purse/charm, ink suede):


Accessorized with converse sneaks & sarcasm.


----------



## Mariapia

France is very sad today..
Our most famous singer, Johnny Hallyday, passed away this morning.
All French channels and networks have been talking about him since the news of his death.
I saw him in concert once. He had been part of our lives for so long .
We are all going to miss him.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> France is very sad today..
> Our most famous singer, Johnny Hallyday, passed away this morning.
> All French channels and networks have been talking about him since the news of his death.
> I saw him in concert once. He had been part of our lives for so long .
> We are all going to miss him.


I’m so sorry Mariapia.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so sorry Mariapia.



Me too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, fellow Islanders. Apologies for my recent absence. But like many of you, a lot has been going on lately. Some good, some not so great, and the rest mostly nettlesome. My method of coping with the latter to follow...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Islanders. Apologies for my recent absence. But like many of you, a lot has been going on lately. Some good, some not so great, and the rest mostly nettlesome. My method of coping with the latter to follow...



Nettlesome is the perfect word. 
Maybe it’s the Super Moon come Maine’s with the time of year, but people are strange. 
Eagerly awaiting reveal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Nettlesome is the perfect word.
> Maybe it’s the Super Moon come Maine’s with the time of year, but people are strange.
> Eagerly awaiting reveal.



You might have something there, Murphy. as for my coping mechanisms....

1.  Discovering eyelid primer. It makes putting on eye shadow a breeze. 
2.  Born clogs. The college where I work is a continuing construction zone and I've had to switch out my more fashionable boots for hardier footwear.  
3.  Using the money from the sale of several bags to finance the above. 
4 . Reminding myself that someday Fred will be housebroken. 
5.  Given that my DD and her husband will be moving into their new home this January, I suggested that Christmas gifts this year will be entirely consumable. I've pledged to make everyone's respective favorite treats.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> France is very sad today..
> Our most famous singer, Johnny Hallyday, passed away this morning.
> All French channels and networks have been talking about him since the news of his death.
> I saw him in concert once. He had been part of our lives for so long .
> We are all going to miss him.





Murphy47 said:


> *Nettlesome is the perfect word. *
> Maybe it’s the Super Moon come Maine’s with the time of year, but people are strange.
> Eagerly awaiting reveal.


 Am adopting word o' the day = nettlesome!

Can we blame moon for crazy drivers & freaks screaming at people through store windows, too?
Or more linked to, "I'll stop taking the meds to save some holiday money. Mania, schmania. That doctor exaggerates."?


Fimpagebag said:


> 2. Born clogs.


I own an animal pattern pair.
Very comfty.
Birkenstocks still among faves, too.

Great to find small pleasures in season.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders! 
Wowzers so much stuff going on...... 
Let me share some things I have learned from full underground trains: 
1) you do get paranoid regarding dirt on your bag,
2) it is no fun to get squeezed in a full train - together with your midi sized bag,
3) when being squeezed into a full train your bag turns into a heavy stone within seconds,
4) yay on canvas and nylon bags.

Hope life slows down a bit for every islander.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Wowzers so much stuff going on......
> Let me share some things I have learned from full underground trains:
> 1) you do get paranoid regarding dirt on your bag,
> 2) it is no fun to get squeezed in a full train - together with your midi sized bag,
> 3) when being squeezed into a full train your bag turns into a heavy stone within seconds,
> 4) yay on canvas and nylon bags.
> 
> Hope life slows down a bit for every islander.



Sounds like a challenging commute. Longchamp definitely the way to go!!! 
Not sure what speed correct did to my post, but people are just NUTS. 
Hubbie says there is also a comet passing near Earth which I’m sure is affecting things. 
Ready to stay home and watch Christmas specials.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Wowzers so much stuff going on......
> Let me share some things I have learned from full underground trains:
> 1) you do get paranoid regarding dirt on your bag,
> 2) it is no fun to get squeezed in a full train - together with your midi sized bag,
> 3) when being squeezed into a full train your bag turns into a heavy stone within seconds,
> 4) yay on canvas and nylon bags.
> 
> Hope life slows down a bit for every islander.


 
Having had to commute in the Manhattan subway system I completely agree with you on all observations.  I also used to bag watch and would see a lot of longchamp.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a challenging commute. Longchamp definitely the way to go!!!
> Not sure what speed correct did to my post, but people are just NUTS.
> Hubbie says there is also a comet passing near Earth which I’m sure is affecting things.
> Ready to stay home and watch Christmas specials.


People are crazy around here, too. Comet, moon, Christmas season... This all adds up I guess. 


Tomsmom said:


> Having had to commute in the Manhattan subway system I completely agree with you on all observations.  I also used to bag watch and would see a lot of longchamp.


 Not a fan of the underground. 
I see tons of LC, Neverfulls and Speedys and of course many many pleather bags.
 Glad that you had the same experience. I thought it is just me, the country potato.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> yay on canvas and nylon bags.



The weird little kit bag(carried cycling) & I encountered SNOW FLURRIES!
Burned, as ice needles, against my face.
Overall, voting NO on the experience.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The weird little kit bag(carried cycling) & I encountered SNOW FLURRIES!
> Burned, as ice needles, against my face.
> Overall, voting NO on the experience.
> View attachment 3901209



Snow? 
Snow in New Orleans tomorrow too. Have already cancelled classes because of “cold”? 
Global cooling. [emoji35]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Snow?
> Snow in New Orleans tomorrow too. Have already cancelled classes because of “cold”?
> Global cooling. [emoji35]


Cancelled classes for cold? Wow.

December snow.
We could blame Santa--but then his sleigh would not leave us any toys.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Cancelled classes for cold? Wow.
> 
> December snow.
> We could blame Santa--but then his sleigh would not leave us any toys.



Many of the old buildings don’t have heat. There are no plows or salt for roads. Can’t wait to hear how the kids “rough it”.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Many of the old buildings don’t have heat. There are no plows or salt for roads. Can’t wait to hear how the kids “rough it”.


With this kind of "supply" one single snowflake will turn the whole city into a huge wet bulb of chaos. The kids should have fun. 
How often does it snow in New Orleans during a century? Stupid, but serious question.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> People are crazy around here, too. Comet, moon, Christmas season... This all adds up I guess.
> 
> Not a fan of the underground.
> I see tons of LC, Neverfulls and Speedys and of course many many pleather bags.
> Glad that you had the same experience. I thought it is just me, the country potato.


Same experience in Paris Underground too....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The weird little kit bag(carried cycling) & I encountered SNOW FLURRIES!
> Burned, as ice needles, against my face.
> Overall, voting NO on the experience.
> View attachment 3901209


Snow cycling is not fun! Glad you got some hot coffee. Nylon bag is cute.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same experience in Paris Underground too....


Looks like all undergrounds are the same.
Need to re-organise my workhorse bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same experience in Paris Underground too....


Looks like all undergrounds are the same.
Need to re-organise my workhorse bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same experience in Paris Underground too....


Looks like all undergrounds are the same.
Need to re-organise my workhorse bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> With this kind of "supply" one single snowflake will turn the whole city into a huge wet bulb of chaos. The kids should have fun.
> How often does it snow in New Orleans during a century? Stupid, but serious question.



It has snowed there 6 times since 1895. Four in the last 30 years. 
The air conditioning is on in most dorms still.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> With this kind of "supply" one single snowflake will turn the whole city into a huge wet bulb of chaos. The kids should have fun.
> How often does it snow in New Orleans during a century? Stupid, but serious question.


Ah, but how do famous snow regions handle sweltering heat & sun?
My Seattle friend believes a lack of rain signals Apocalypse & looks for 4 horsemen.
Weather is an adventure for everyone, definitely!


Ludmilla said:


> Snow cycling is not fun! Glad you got some hot coffee. Nylon bag is cute.


Was rough. Coffee saved me. 
Retreated into car, later.

Thanks--added another little bag. Believe is small packing cube?
Need inner tube. Then will have solid emergency cycle repair kit.


Silly tip, in photo: cut rings from worn stockings/nylons legs, instead of using rubber bands. Last longer.


Murphy47 said:


> It has snowed there 6 times since 1895. Four in the last 30 years.
> The air conditioning is on in most dorms still.


Snow may be sign that 2017 holidays will be extra special.


----------



## Murphy47

Daughter finally has heat in dorm. So much heat she had to open windows. 
Wish I had that problem. 
It’s 62 in my family room and dropping. Me and kitty are watching Star Wars movies on Telly. 
BTW, Putty is an off grey color that looks perfect for future outings. Will post photos tomorrow as Bag is in front of heating vent to de-wrinkle due to Nordstrom rolling it up and throwing in giant box. 
Was going to order the Ultra-violet color (and found out Pantone makes it color of the year) but grey seemed more practical. 
Guess I missed my chance to be avante-Guard.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Daughter finally has heat in dorm. So much heat she had to open windows.
> Wish I had that problem.
> It’s 62 in my family room and dropping. Me and kitty are watching Star Wars movies on Telly.
> BTW, Putty is an off grey color that looks perfect for future outings. Will post photos tomorrow as Bag is in front of heating vent to de-wrinkle due to Nordstrom rolling it up and throwing in giant box.
> Was going to order the Ultra-violet color (and found out Pantone makes it color of the year) but grey seemed more practical.
> Guess I missed my chance to be avante-Guard.





Murphy47 said:


> It has snowed there 6 times since 1895. Four in the last 30 years.
> The air conditioning is on in most dorms still.



Oh. I imagined that the number of snowfall was this low. It will be a most special event then.
The heating in my new office works very well, too.  No chance to get it down. It knows "on" and "out" only.
Hope you and kitty had a great evening. Looking forward to your new LP bag.  I bet putty is very avantgarde, too!


remainsilly said:


> Ah, but how do famous snow regions handle sweltering heat & sun?
> My Seattle friend believes a lack of rain signals Apocalypse & looks for 4 horsemen.
> Weather is an adventure for everyone, definitely!
> 
> Was rough. Coffee saved me.
> Retreated into car, later.
> 
> Thanks--added another little bag. Believe is small packing cube?
> Need inner tube. Then will have solid emergency cycle repair kit.
> View attachment 3902068
> 
> Silly tip, in photo: cut rings from worn stockings/nylons legs, instead of using rubber bands. Last longer.
> 
> Snow may be sign that 2017 holidays will be extra special.


You are getting quite a collection of biking bags.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Was going to order the Ultra-violet color (and found out Pantone makes it color of the year) but grey seemed more practical.
> Guess I missed my chance to be avante-Guard


I see ultraviolet, every brand, flooding resale sites. Thrill must fade quickly.
You chose wisely.
How is kitty adjusting? Sounds happy.


Ludmilla said:


> You are getting quite a collection of biking bags.


Unfortunately, each weighs something. 
And my bike trunk bag has finite space.
Must practice being reasonable....must practice....must....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I see ultraviolet, every brand, flooding resale sites. Thrill must fade quickly.
> You chose wisely.
> How is kitty adjusting? Sounds happy.
> 
> Unfortunately, each weighs something.
> And my bike trunk bag has finite space.
> Must practice being reasonable....must practice....must....



What is reasonable? Need different bags for different adventures. 
Daughters often have so many different bags hanging off them (and bike) they resemble gypsy caravan.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. I imagined that the number of snowfall was this low. It will be a most special event then.
> The heating in my new office works very well, too.  No chance to get it down. It knows "on" and "out" only.
> Hope you and kitty had a great evening. Looking forward to your new LP bag.  I bet putty is very avantgarde, too!
> 
> You are getting quite a collection of biking bags.



I am sadly familiar with heater that only have 2 temps: bake and freeze. Sadly, my dryer is the same way. As a result I have 2 drying racks in basement.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehe. "Reasonable" is not a word that I see related with bags. 


Traditional C-market visit with my old (nice) colleagues.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. "Reasonable" is not a word that I see related with bags.
> View attachment 3902998
> 
> Traditional C-market visit with my old (nice) colleagues.



Looks beautiful!!! 
Hope you’re enjoying some lovely beverages.


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I have found our Christmas party entertainment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. "Reasonable" is not a word that I see related with bags.
> View attachment 3902998
> 
> Traditional C-market visit with my old (nice) colleagues.




Beautiful picture I hope you had a great time!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> What is reasonable? Need different bags for different adventures.
> Daughters often have so many different bags hanging off them (and bike) they resemble gypsy caravan.


Omg, *love* gypsy caravan idea(aka Wind in the Willows)!

But is a terrifying horse. I'll stay with bicycle.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. "Reasonable" is not a word that I see related with bags.
> View attachment 3902998
> 
> Traditional C-market visit with my old (nice) colleagues.


How magical.
Cold air, twinkly lights, warm steamy foods.
Ah, Christmas.


Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I have found our Christmas party entertainment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3903026


That holly may jab him in tender bits, during dance number.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg, *love* gypsy caravan idea(aka Wind in the Willows)!
> 
> But is a terrifying horse. I'll stay with bicycle.
> 
> How magical.
> Cold air, twinkly lights, warm steamy foods.
> Ah, Christmas.
> 
> That holly may jab him in tender bits, during dance number.




Well then we shall suggest he remove it.... for safety’s sake. Hee hee.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Looks beautiful!!!
> Hope you’re enjoying some lovely beverages.





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful picture I hope you had a great time!


Yes, it was very nice. Hot wine and tasty food. 


Murphy47 said:


> Well then we shall suggest he remove it.... for safety’s sake. Hee hee.


Hehe. 


remainsilly said:


> Omg, *love* gypsy caravan idea(aka Wind in the Willows)!
> 
> But is a terrifying horse. I'll stay with bicycle.
> 
> How magical.
> Cold air, twinkly lights, warm steamy foods.
> Ah, Christmas.
> 
> That holly may jab him in tender bits, during dance number.



Hehe. Do not start the vicious horse cycle again....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Do not start the vicious horse cycle again....


Agreed.
Police, on horseback, patrol 1 trail I bike.
Universe must be evil.
We always exchange waves--they believe I feel safer, I am giving horses shoo-shoo-stop-right-there gesture.

So far, so good.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Agreed.
> Police, on horseback, patrol 1 trail I bike.
> Universe must be evil.
> We always exchange waves--they believe I feel safer, I am giving horses shoo-shoo-stop-right-there gesture.
> 
> So far, so good.


Normally, police horses are very well trained and behave well. You should be save. 


Snow chaos in my part of the island. I have to stay another night at the country house beforw returning to the big city. 
Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Normally, police horses are very well trained and behave well. You should be save.
> 
> 
> Snow chaos in my part of the island. I have to stay another night at the country house beforw returning to the big city.
> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.
> View attachment 3903776



Nice so far. Sun is shining and its supposed to hit 40F. 
A few errands to run then laundry. 
Stuck at a country house sounds fun. If there’s enough food and beverages.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nice so far. Sun is shining and its supposed to hit 40F.
> A few errands to run then laundry.
> Stuck at a country house sounds fun. If there’s enough food and beverages.


Glad you are having a nice Sunday. Hope life is less busy for you.
Beverages and food are plently. Hopefully there is less "weather" tomorrow.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Glad you are having a nice Sunday. Hope life is less busy for you.
> Beverages and food are plently. Hopefully there is less "weather" tomorrow.



Fingers crossed. [emoji482]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Normally, police horses are very well trained and behave well. You should be save.
> 
> 
> Snow chaos in my part of the island. I have to stay another night at the country house beforw returning to the big city.
> Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday.
> View attachment 3903776


No snow where I live.... but a terrible storm.
I have been grocery shopping and I am drenched.
Heavy rains and strong winds. The storm has a name, it's called Ana.
I hope the snow has stopped, Ludmilla.
Are you in the big city right now?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I have been grocery shopping and I am drenched.


Oh no! Which bag did you wear?


----------



## remainsilly

Lovely night ride through Christmas light decorated areas.

Refused to lock bikes to tree in dark.
So, in they came for coffee.


Are cleaner than starbucks' tables & stuffed chairs.
Note to corporate piggy-wigs: install bike racks

And lookie--someone too lazy to wear actual clothes.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Lovely night ride through Christmas light decorated areas.
> 
> Refused to lock bikes to tree in dark.
> So, in they came for coffee.
> View attachment 3904809
> 
> Are cleaner than starbucks' tables & stuffed chairs.
> Note to corporate piggy-wigs: install bike racks
> 
> And lookie--someone too lazy to wear actual clothes.
> View attachment 3904810



Sounds like a lovely evening! 
I don’t know if I could wear jammies in public. I feel weird just feeding the outdoor kitty in them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No snow where I live.... but a terrible storm.
> I have been grocery shopping and I am drenched.
> Heavy rains and strong winds. The storm has a name, it's called Ana.
> I hope the snow has stopped, Ludmilla.
> Are you in the big city right now?


I hope you and your bag made it through ok !


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Lovely night ride through Christmas light decorated areas.
> 
> Refused to lock bikes to tree in dark.
> So, in they came for coffee.
> View attachment 3904809
> 
> Are cleaner than starbucks' tables & stuffed chairs.
> Note to corporate piggy-wigs: install bike racks
> 
> And lookie--someone too lazy to wear actual clothes.
> View attachment 3904810



Just say no to pajamas outside the house...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, Mariapia, haveyou both survived the weather? Looks serious from the photos I saw on BBC.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla, Mariapia, haveyou both survived the weather? Looks serious from the photos I saw on BBC.


I did, Murphy ,but what a dreadful day!
The nearest international airport cancelled all arrivals and departures.
All school kids  were sent home.
There are still very high waves, no one is supposed to walk or drive on the sea front.
Tomorrow is supposed to be a lot better.
Fingers crossed!


----------



## Murphy47

This was the photo that caught my attention. 
There was another showing the traffic jam near Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I did, Murphy ,but what a dreadful day!
> The nearest international airport cancelled all arrivals and departures.
> All school kids  were sent home.
> There are still very high waves, no one is supposed to walk or drive on the sea front.
> Tomorrow is supposed to be a lot better.
> Fingers crossed!


Oh my goodness what a storm!  I’m glad you’re ok !


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3905106
> 
> This was the photo that caught my attention.
> There was another showing the traffic jam near Ludmilla.


Yes, That pic is pretty accurate, Murphy! 


Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness what a storm!  I’m glad you’re ok !


Thank you, Tomsmom, It has been a very scary day!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3905106
> 
> This was the photo that caught my attention.
> There was another showing the traffic jam near Ludmilla.


 Big water, scary water.
Hopefully the big snow is less scary.
Because--d@mn!


Mariapia said:


> Yes, That pic is pretty accurate, Murphy!
> 
> Thank you, Tomsmom, It has been a very scary day!


That's it--storm Ana is an official jerk.
Sorry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes! I am well. The snow is already gone by now. 
This. Weather. Is. Crazy. 
Reached the city yesterday noon. Traffic was pretty down on Sunday.

@Mariapia - you had much more weather.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I am well. The snow is already gone by now.
> This. Weather. Is. Crazy.
> Reached the city yesterday noon. Traffic was pretty down on Sunday.
> 
> @Mariapia - you had much more weather.


You're right, Ludmilla. Crazy weather indeed.
Seems it was the same in other countries... even in Southern Spain.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I am well. The snow is already gone by now.


Is best sort of snow. Snow which leaves quickly.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Ah no, I am sorry that you had rough times.
> I am quite fine thank you. He is my ex-boss, now.


oh hell how long have I been away...

I read that you moved to a big city and started your new job, and I read about horses and Drahtesel and new bags, Halloween, new jobs with 15 min riding distance, snowboards and bikes in balkonies, IKEA... A lot happened here!!

I'll try to appear here more often. FiL hat his 5th (or 6th, can't count any more) stroke and  we moved him into guided living, next to our door. Bad thing is, he can't afford living there, so I accepted additional webdesign orders  (more money, but working night-shifts. Well, at least I can do that at home where a cofeemachine is on duty 24/7)) and do the cooking and shopping for him. Cleaning is my husband's duty, so it's a family job. Happy that our doctors over here visit patients at the center so no driving around for that - yai.
Don't missunderstand me, even if it sound silly, that was my biggest rose for 2017, I learnt so much from that situation, it even improved my spending habits, could safe a bunch of money.. So no new bags from me except for a herbag I love deaaaaarly.

DD skipped a year at school again, 7th grade now, 10 years old, I don't like that. Well, let's see how that works out aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand: drumsticks: dog is finally healthy! YEAH.

So, I hope to contribute more often here. Missed all of you!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> oh hell how long have I been away...
> 
> I read that you moved to a big city and started your new job, and I read about horses and Drahtesel and new bags, Halloween, new jobs with 15 min riding distance, snowboards and bikes in balkonies, IKEA... A lot happened here!!
> 
> I'll try to appear here more often. FiL hat his 5th (or 6th, can't count any more) stroke and  we moved him into guided living, next to our door. Bad thing is, he can't afford living there, so I accepted additional webdesign orders  (more money, but working night-shifts. Well, at least I can do that at home where a cofeemachine is on duty 24/7)) and do the cooking and shopping for him. Cleaning is my husband's duty, so it's a family job. Happy that our doctors over here visit patients at the center so no driving around for that - yai.
> Don't missunderstand me, even if it sound silly, that was my biggest rose for 2017, I learnt so much from that situation, it even improved my spending habits, could safe a bunch of money.. So no new bags from me except for a herbag I love deaaaaarly.
> 
> DD skipped a year at school again, 7th grade now, 10 years old, I don't like that. Well, let's see how that works out aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand: drumsticks: dog is finally healthy! YEAH.
> 
> So, I hope to contribute more often here. Missed all of you!



We missed you too! Sounds like you have been EXTREMELY busy. 
Skipping grades is a challenge socially, but I wish I had let my daughter do it. She was bored for years at school and it was hard to keep her focused. She’s finally happy at college.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> oh hell how long have I been away...
> 
> I read that you moved to a big city and started your new job, and I read about horses and Drahtesel and new bags, Halloween, new jobs with 15 min riding distance, snowboards and bikes in balkonies, IKEA... A lot happened here!!
> 
> I'll try to appear here more often. FiL hat his 5th (or 6th, can't count any more) stroke and  we moved him into guided living, next to our door. Bad thing is, he can't afford living there, so I accepted additional webdesign orders  (more money, but working night-shifts. Well, at least I can do that at home where a cofeemachine is on duty 24/7)) and do the cooking and shopping for him. Cleaning is my husband's duty, so it's a family job. Happy that our doctors over here visit patients at the center so no driving around for that - yai.
> Don't missunderstand me, even if it sound silly, that was my biggest rose for 2017, I learnt so much from that situation, it even improved my spending habits, could safe a bunch of money.. So no new bags from me except for a herbag I love deaaaaarly.
> 
> DD skipped a year at school again, 7th grade now, 10 years old, I don't like that. Well, let's see how that works out aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand: drumsticks: dog is finally healthy! YEAH.
> 
> So, I hope to contribute more often here. Missed all of you!


 Welcome back!
Saw your herbag photos--great colors!


----------



## remainsilly

Was encouraged to get hair trim = bribed with coffee & cookie.
"Think I'll grow out my hair," looking bit scruffy, apparently.


Bag o' day: NONE
Spontaneous phone & lip balm in coat pocket launch. Became longer trip.
Kept checking around for bag--as a ghost limb, not there but felt.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Was encouraged to get hair trim = bribed with coffee & cookie.
> "Think I'll grow out my hair," looking bit scruffy, apparently.
> View attachment 3906141
> 
> Bag o' day: NONE
> Spontaneous phone & lip balm in coat pocket launch. Became longer trip.
> Kept checking around for bag--as a ghost limb, not there but felt.



Being bag less is SUCH a weird feeling. But easier on the back.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Was encouraged to get hair trim = bribed with coffee & cookie.
> "Think I'll grow out my hair," looking bit scruffy, apparently.
> View attachment 3906141
> 
> Bag o' day: NONE
> Spontaneous phone & lip balm in coat pocket launch. Became longer trip.
> Kept checking around for bag--as a ghost limb, not there but felt.



Being bagless is freeing in a way. When I go to Home Depot or other like stores with dh sometimes I’ll go without my bag and I feel so light.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Being bagless is freeing in a way. When I go to Home Depot or other like stores with dh sometimes I’ll go without my bag and I feel so light.



I would feel really naked. 
But am considering it for some Saturday errands. 
What is with the trend to bring your dog into stores? Not just service animals either. 
Kids running free is annoying enough, but I despise tripping over dog leashes. 
I love furry animals but I don’t like shopping with them.


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> I would feel really naked.
> But am considering it for some Saturday errands.
> What is with the trend to bring your dog into stores? Not just service animals either.
> Kids running free is annoying enough, but I despise tripping over dog leashes.
> I love furry animals but I don’t like shopping with them.



Agreed. I was told by a vet recently that they are seeing a resurgence of a rare disease because dogs are allowed to visit more and more stores. What’s more annoying is most dogs I come across don’t really care for the shopping experience.


----------



## magdalinka

PJs in public... major pep peeve. Topped only by PJs + slippers. And I don’t mean hard soles, I mean cosy fluffy bed side ones. 

Tomsmom - don’t think we forgot. Keeping my eye out for that Epi Speedy [emoji4][emoji6]. Secretly stalking this bag on eBay but wondering if i wound ever use it, more of a crossbody girl.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Welcome back!
> Saw your herbag photos--great colors!


Thank you dear for welcoming me back 

Yes but guess what- never had her out with me. Shame. Shame. Shame.


----------



## millivanilli

Ok, I am trying to keep up.

Epi speedy sought? I'll keep my eyes open. Which size?

PJs for shopping- won't understand that EVER. Though Karl Lagerfeld who stated the controll-loss thing about sweatpants hadn't have THAT trend in mind.

Dogs ins shops: pretty common over here, except for grocery shops.
On the bright side: in Italy a lot of grocery shops do allow pets inside meanwhile. Never forget the weeks I was staying in Noventa di Piave (jobwise, they have an outlet there which made me spend all my earnt money there) and that old cat couple who happened to do their grocery shopping at the same time as I did. They always had that big furry cat with them on their arms. I didn't like that but should have made a pic. It was wired.


----------



## Tomsmom

I haven’t forgotten to post the new epi speedy just haven’t used her yet .  Today I’m out with my Neverfull.  It’s so so cold here!!  I get to work early to ensure I get a parking spot, sitting in my car with the heat on, brrr!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s the neverfull 


And I love this Juicy couture charm, it’s a blue bird over 4 eggs, fitting because I am the mother of 4


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> Agreed. I was told by a vet recently that they are seeing a resurgence of a rare disease because dogs are allowed to visit more and more stores. What’s more annoying is most dogs I come across don’t really care for the shopping experience.



That’s it exactly! 
I love dogs and cats. I know all the ones in my neighborhood and say hi daily. 
My parents have always had dogs, and I did for 16 years. 
But I would never have considered bringing my sweet Maggie to a 2 acre store full of poisons and sharp objects. 
Can’t imagine that would be anything but stressful for the doggo


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I would feel really naked.
> But am considering it for some Saturday errands.
> What is with the trend to bring your dog into stores? Not just service animals either.
> Kids running free is annoying enough, but I despise tripping over dog leashes.
> I love furry animals but I don’t like shopping with them.


I usually clutch a wallet, with phone inside.
Was bit "naked" feeling!
But, as Tomsmom said, also freeing. 

I bring along my dog to many stores. And on trips/vacations.
My last dog loved garden centers, selling plants--good smells!
This 1 loves eating pebbles on outdoor patios.


magdalinka said:


> Agreed. I was told by a vet recently that they are seeing a resurgence of a rare disease because dogs are allowed to visit more and more stores. What’s more annoying is most dogs I come across don’t really care for the shopping experience.


Bordetella vaccine needed, imo. For social dogs. 
Curious, now. Must chat with vet.
Unfortunatey, many allow unvaccinated animals to roam public spaces. Not good. Lazy, self-centered cheapie owners.


millivanilli said:


> They always had that big furry cat with them on their arms. I didn't like that but should have made a pic. It was wired.


Terribly interesting!
Enjoy seeing unusual people & their unusual lives.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906489
> 
> Here’s the neverfull
> View attachment 3906490
> 
> And I love this Juicy couture charm, it’s a blue bird over 4 eggs, fitting because I am the mother of 4


Love this look.
And charm symbolism = brilliant!


Murphy47 said:


> But I would never have considered bringing my sweet Maggie to a 2 acre store full of poisons and sharp objects.
> Can’t imagine that would be anything but stressful for the doggo


Training is necessary.
And owners mindful that everyone does not like dogs. 
Once dog knows to walk/stay beside owner's cart/trolley, not to pee on items, to ignore other dogs/people, not to fear different noises, etc. = no biggie.
But, agreed. Jerks who bundle their wild, yappy dogs into stores ruin the privilege. Bad/obnoxious examples are noticed more in this world.
P.S. Your cat photo, in pets forum, is adorable, Murphy!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I usually clutch a wallet, with phone inside.
> Was bit "naked" feeling!
> But, as Tomsmom said, also freeing.
> 
> I bring along my dog to many stores. And on trips/vacations.
> My last dog loved garden centers, selling plants--good smells!
> This 1 loves eating pebbles on outdoor patios.
> 
> Bordetella vaccine needed, imo. For social dogs.
> Curious, now. Must chat with vet.
> Unfortunatey, many allow unvaccinated animals to roam public spaces. Not good. Lazy, self-centered cheapie owners.
> 
> Terribly interesting!
> Enjoy seeing unusual people & their unusual lives.
> 
> Love this look.
> And charm symbolism = brilliant!
> 
> Training is necessary.
> And owners mindful that everyone does not like dogs.
> Once dog knows to walk/stay beside owner's cart/trolley, not to pee on items, to ignore other dogs/people, not to fear different noises, etc. = no biggie.
> But, agreed. Jerks who bundle their wild, yappy dogs into stores ruin the privilege. Bad/obnoxious examples are noticed more in this world.
> P.S. Your cat photo, in pets forum, is adorable, Murphy!!!!



Thanks! 
Your precious pooches are probably a blast to shop with! 
I much prefer to see folks bring dogs in rather than leave them alone in hot/cold car!!! 
As stated, the same people who don’t mind their kids don’t consider the animal when running errands. 
Does your dog go on the bike rides? Oldest DD trying to turn cats in to “Adventure Kitties” and they are having none of it.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Does your dog go on the bike rides? Oldest DD trying to turn cats in to “Adventure Kitties” and they are having none of it.


 I once saw a Russian cat circus. At points, cats would refuse to walk ropes or do anything but lick selves.
Showman/trainer explained, "They do not listen always."
Pretty much sums up cat training.

No bike rides for dog. Have not found good way, yet.
Attaching leash to bike seems dangerous, imo.
Another cyclist I see has kiddie cart, pulled behind. Contains her dog.
My dog is large, & I enjoy speeding wildly=no cart in future.
Still considering options.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> oh hell how long have I been away...
> 
> I read that you moved to a big city and started your new job, and I read about horses and Drahtesel and new bags, Halloween, new jobs with 15 min riding distance, snowboards and bikes in balkonies, IKEA... A lot happened here!!
> 
> I'll try to appear here more often. FiL hat his 5th (or 6th, can't count any more) stroke and  we moved him into guided living, next to our door. Bad thing is, he can't afford living there, so I accepted additional webdesign orders  (more money, but working night-shifts. Well, at least I can do that at home where a cofeemachine is on duty 24/7)) and do the cooking and shopping for him. Cleaning is my husband's duty, so it's a family job. Happy that our doctors over here visit patients at the center so no driving around for that - yai.
> Don't missunderstand me, even if it sound silly, that was my biggest rose for 2017, I learnt so much from that situation, it even improved my spending habits, could safe a bunch of money.. So no new bags from me except for a herbag I love deaaaaarly.
> 
> DD skipped a year at school again, 7th grade now, 10 years old, I don't like that. Well, let's see how that works out aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand: drumsticks: dog is finally healthy! YEAH.
> 
> So, I hope to contribute more often here. Missed all of you!


Welcome back, millivanilli!


remainsilly said:


> Was encouraged to get hair trim = bribed with coffee & cookie.
> "Think I'll grow out my hair," looking bit scruffy, apparently.
> View attachment 3906141
> 
> Bag o' day: NONE
> Spontaneous phone & lip balm in coat pocket launch. Became longer trip.
> Kept checking around for bag--as a ghost limb, not there but felt.


I couldn't go out without a bag, remainsilly...I would feel naked and insecure....


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906489
> 
> Here’s the neverfull
> View attachment 3906490
> 
> And I love this Juicy couture charm, it’s a blue bird over 4 eggs, fitting because I am the mother of 4


Beautiful LV and charm. Tomsmom!


remainsilly said:


> I once saw a Russian cat circus. At points, cats would refuse to walk ropes or do anything but lick selves.
> Showman/trainer explained, "They do not listen always."
> Pretty much sums up cat training.
> 
> No bike rides for dog. Have not found good way, yet.
> Attaching leash to bike seems dangerous, imo.
> Another cyclist I see has kiddie cart, pulled behind. Contains her dog.
> My dog is large, & I enjoy speeding wildly=no cart in future.
> Still considering options.


I have seen a documentary about a cat circus.
The owner said that they had several cats ...If one of them refused to "work", they could "use" another one..


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> I once saw a Russian cat circus. At points, cats would refuse to walk ropes or do anything but lick selves.
> Showman/trainer explained, "They do not listen always."
> Pretty much sums up cat training.
> 
> No bike rides for dog. Have not found good way, yet.
> Attaching leash to bike seems dangerous, imo.
> Another cyclist I see has kiddie cart, pulled behind. Contains her dog.
> My dog is large, & I enjoy speeding wildly=no cart in future.
> Still considering options.




ah wait we have something over here most people use. Moment.


https://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html

My dog runs free besides the bike, so I have no experience with those but heard that the work pretty well. Letting her run free besides the bike works best for me and the fluff, but on the other side poor dog is trained to enjoy any given situation, so I guess not beeing in a backpack = better option


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Welcome back, millivanilli!
> 
> I couldn't go out without a bag, remainsilly...I would feel naked and insecure....
> 
> Beautiful LV and charm. Tomsmom!
> 
> I have seen a documentary about a cat circus.
> The owner said that they had several cats ...If one of them refused to "work", they could "use" another one..


Thank you dear Mariapia


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> ah wait we have something over here most people use. Moment.
> 
> 
> https://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html
> 
> My dog runs free besides the bike, so I have no experience with those but heard that the work pretty well. Letting her run free besides the bike works best for me and the fluff, but on the other side poor dog is trained to enjoy any given situation, so I guess not beeing in a backpack = better option



Perfect idea. If your dog will sit in it. Have to train as a puppy.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Perfect idea. If your dog will sit in it. Have to train as a puppy.



And it shouldn't be too heavy. 13 kg is the max for me / 1 hour, hill up. Then I'm done.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Perfect idea. If your dog will sit in it. Have to train as a puppy.


There is a lady in town who pushes a baby pram with her dogs sitting in it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ja, Servus @millivanilli! It is very nice to see you back! I am sorry about your FiL.  It is awful to deal with such stuff.

@Tomsmom - you got an epi Speedy? Wanna see!  Although I like your Neverfull a lot, too. 

Today, the boxes with my ikea furniture came. I did my best and built up 4 chairs and one 25kg table. Alone. I am so proud of myself.
Went shopping for tooling equipment and came home with those:


They are standing on my new table. God, I am so happy about my chairs and the table. I do not have to eat on the floor any longer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There is a lady in town who pushes a baby pram with her dogs sitting in it.


Haha. You see those around here, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ja, Servus @millivanilli! It is very nice to see you back! I am sorry about your FiL.  It is awful to deal with such stuff.
> 
> @Tomsmom - you got an epi Speedy? Wanna see!  Although I like your Neverfull a lot, too.
> 
> Today, the boxes with my ikea furniture came. I did my best and built up 4 chairs and one 25kg table. Alone. I am so proud of myself.
> Went shopping for tooling equipment and came home with those:
> View attachment 3906838
> 
> They are standing on my new table. God, I am so happy about my chairs and the table. I do not have to eat on the floor any longer.


Bravo, Bravo, Ludmilla!
Ikea has no secrets for you any more. You're a real pro!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, Bravo, Ludmilla!
> Ikea has no secrets for you any more. You're a real pro!


You are too kind.  A friend is coming this weekend to help with the rest (bookshelf and sofa/bed). I just could not wait any day longer for table and chair.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ja, Servus @millivanilli! It is very nice to see you back! I am sorry about your FiL.  It is awful to deal with such stuff.
> 
> @Tomsmom - you got an epi Speedy? Wanna see!  Although I like your Neverfull a lot, too.
> 
> Today, the boxes with my ikea furniture came. I did my best and built up 4 chairs and one 25kg table. Alone. I am so proud of myself.
> Went shopping for tooling equipment and came home with those:
> View attachment 3906838
> 
> They are standing on my new table. God, I am so happy about my chairs and the table. I do not have to eat on the floor any longer.




Yayyy for furniture!!  You must be so happy !


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> ah wait we have something over here most people use. Moment.
> 
> 
> https://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html
> 
> My dog runs free besides the bike, so I have no experience with those but heard that the work pretty well. Letting her run free besides the bike works best for me and the fluff, but on the other side poor dog is trained to enjoy any given situation, so I guess not beeing in a backpack = better option


Thank you.
Good solutions for mountain biking.
Unfortunately, my dog weighs 60lbs/27,22kg & I cycle in cities.
Do not want to be this guy:


However, when NY subways changed dog rules:
http://justsomething.co/nyc-subway-bans-dogs-unless-fit-bag-new-yorkers-reacted/
All sized dogs were inside bags!


Mariapia said:


> There is a lady in town who pushes a baby pram with her dogs sitting in it.


Have seen, also. Small dogs?


Ludmilla said:


> Ja, Servus @millivanilli! It is very nice to see you back! I am sorry about your FiL.  It is awful to deal with such stuff.
> 
> @Tomsmom - you got an epi Speedy? Wanna see!  Although I like your Neverfull a lot, too.
> 
> Today, the boxes with my ikea furniture came. I did my best and built up 4 chairs and one 25kg table. Alone. I am so proud of myself.
> Went shopping for tooling equipment and came home with those:
> View attachment 3906838
> 
> They are standing on my new table. God, I am so happy about my chairs and the table. I do not have to eat on the floor any longer.


 Congratulations!!!
I used new bike repair kit today. 
Your table looks much more fun.
Love the star glass decor


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> Good solutions for mountain biking.
> Unfortunately, my dog weighs 60lbs/27,22kg & I cycle in cities.
> Do not want to be this guy:
> View attachment 3906854
> 
> However, when NY subways changed dog rules:
> http://justsomething.co/nyc-subway-bans-dogs-unless-fit-bag-new-yorkers-reacted/
> All sized dogs were inside bags!
> 
> Have seen, also. Small dogs?
> 
> Congratulations!!!
> I used new bike repair kit today.
> Your table looks much more fun.
> Love the star glass decor




I remember your dog, way too un-petite for carrying it around The link was for you, not the backpack. Let me repost it:

https://www.thedogoutdoors.com/walkydog-dog-bike-leash.html


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Ja, Servus @millivanilli! It is very nice to see you back! I am sorry about your FiL.  It is awful to deal with such stuff.
> 
> @Tomsmom - you got an epi Speedy? Wanna see!  Although I like your Neverfull a lot, too.
> 
> Today, the boxes with my ikea furniture came. I did my best and built up 4 chairs and one 25kg table. Alone. I am so proud of myself.
> Went shopping for tooling equipment and came home with those:
> View attachment 3906838
> 
> They are standing on my new table. God, I am so happy about my chairs and the table. I do not have to eat on the floor any longer.


Hi dear Ludmilla!

How is life in the big city? How is work? How is life?

Thanks for your words about my Fil. Important fact for you as a German:you can't get the retirement payments transfered to your account and(!) you can't collect money from the account of a person who did not go directyl to the bank with you and filled out a form or was at the Notar with you. Didn't know that- should have known before. I'm spreading that now to everybody who has parents. Make sure to fill that form at the Notar. Normal Vollmacht won't work for the bank. 

Anyone seeing the good place actually? Rewatching it, it's so much fun.


----------



## millivanilli

[


Mariapia said:


> There is a lady in town who pushes a baby pram with her dogs sitting in it.



haaa. Do you know Arthur Mc Glenn Ouutlet? The one that is near to us Ingolstadt forces dogs to sit in a stroller. Let me check I have a picture. I felt akward.

Edit: won't find it actually.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Hi dear Ludmilla!
> 
> How is life in the big city? How is work? How is life?
> 
> Thanks for your words about my Fil. Important fact for you as a German:you can't get the retirement payments transfered to your account and(!) you can't collect money from the account of a person who did not go directyl to the bank with you and filled out a form or was at the Notar with you. Didn't know that- should have known before. I'm spreading that now to everybody who has parents. Make sure to fill that form at the Notar. Normal Vollmacht won't work for the bank.
> 
> Anyone seeing the good place actually? Rewatching it, it's so much fun.


Same in France, millivanilli. Lots of people cannot use their parents' account to make payments in their name if nothing was done at the bank before serious issues happened.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Same in France, millivanilli. Lots of people cannot use their parents' account to make payments in their name if nothing was done at the bank before serious issues happened.


oh that's a bummer! Given the fact that withing the next few weeks every online dealer will be allowed to have a look into your account this is PLAIN ridicoulus.


----------



## Tomsmom

The new to me epi speedy. Her date code is 1994 . And she is in excellent condition as if she’s been sitting in the closet waiting to come out and play.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906973
> View attachment 3906972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new to me epi speedy. Her date code is 1994 . And she is in excellent condition as if she’s been sitting in the closet waiting to come out and play.


she is. so. pretty!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906489
> 
> Here’s the neverfull
> View attachment 3906490
> 
> And I love this Juicy couture charm, it’s a blue bird over 4 eggs, fitting because I am the mother of 4


I don't typically like charms but this is perfect!!! So cute and detailed. And the perfect size. It's an accent v over the top.  Kudos!


----------



## Sparkletastic

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906973
> View attachment 3906972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new to me epi speedy. Her date code is 1994 . And she is in excellent condition as if she’s been sitting in the closet waiting to come out and play.


I was JUST looking at blue Speedy 25s. This is adorable! Wear it in good health and happiness!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies
Yesterday one of my friends had to go to the mall to visit the Apple Store. I went too.
To avoid all temptations ( there is a Galeries Lafayette store with all sorts of beautiful bags...) I decided to take out one of my most beautiful totes.
It worked. I came back empty handed.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3907463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Yesterday one of my friends had to go to the mall to visit the Apple Store. I went too.
> To avoid all temptations ( there is a Galeries Lafayette store with all sorts of beautiful bags...) I decided to take out one of my most beautiful totes.
> It worked. I came back empty handed.


love that bag with the cute little Rodeocharm. Have to try that myself. Need a LV and a Rodeo first.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3907463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Yesterday one of my friends had to go to the mall to visit the Apple Store. I went too.
> To avoid all temptations ( there is a Galeries Lafayette store with all sorts of beautiful bags...) I decided to take out one of my most beautiful totes.
> It worked. I came back empty handed.


Just gorgeous Mariapia!  And that’s awesome that you came back empty handed, not an easy feat!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3907463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Yesterday one of my friends had to go to the mall to visit the Apple Store. I went too.
> To avoid all temptations ( there is a Galeries Lafayette store with all sorts of beautiful bags...) I decided to take out one of my most beautiful totes.
> It worked. I came back empty handed.



Hard to compete with that one! Gorgeous.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Same in France, millivanilli. Lots of people cannot use their parents' account to make payments in their name if nothing was done at the bank before serious issues happened.


My parents died long ago. But still remember paperwork nightmares.
Aging/death is hard enough without governments adding fiddly bits.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906973
> View attachment 3906972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new to me epi speedy. Her date code is 1994 . And she is in excellent condition as if she’s been sitting in the closet waiting to come out and play.


That bottom photo
Bag & ocean painting play off each other beautifully!
Great texture & color on her!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3907463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Yesterday one of my friends had to go to the mall to visit the Apple Store. I went too.
> To avoid all temptations ( there is a Galeries Lafayette store with all sorts of beautiful bags...) I decided to take out one of my most beautiful totes.
> It worked. I came back empty handed.


Rodeo looks so nice on your lv bags.
Something about monogram design, mixed with bright horse--a sophisticated carousel.
Love it!


----------



## remainsilly

So, a box arrived yesterday.
Saw company label, before Man whisked away to wrap for Christmas.
2 thoughts:
a) squeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
b) item wanted was sold out until 2018

11 days...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Greetings,fellow Islanders! 

A health concern with my DH has kept me away from our Island lately. Happily the issue seems to be resolved and he is back to his usual maddening, smiling, self.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings,fellow Islanders!
> 
> A health concern with my DH has kept me away from our Island lately. Happily the issue seems to be resolved and he is back to his usual maddening, smiling, self.


Ah no, Fim. I feared something like that.  I am sooooooo happy that everything is well. Huge cyber hugs to you and DH.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Hi dear Ludmilla!
> 
> How is life in the big city? How is work? How is life?
> 
> Thanks for your words about my Fil. Important fact for you as a German:you can't get the retirement payments transfered to your account and(!) you can't collect money from the account of a person who did not go directyl to the bank with you and filled out a form or was at the Notar with you. Didn't know that- should have known before. I'm spreading that now to everybody who has parents. Make sure to fill that form at the Notar. Normal Vollmacht won't work for the bank.
> 
> Anyone seeing the good place actually? Rewatching it, it's so much fun.


I am still adjusting to the big city. As I went there occasionally (1-2 times a year) it is not a totally strange place. Living there is something completely different, naturally. I have some friends and familiy there - but I am busy with other stuff.

Thanks for the Notar infos. Now I just have to tell my parents and convince them. 
There is a rumour, though, that they transfered that Vollmacht to my sister. But, no one could be sure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906973
> View attachment 3906972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new to me epi speedy. Her date code is 1994 . And she is in excellent condition as if she’s been sitting in the closet waiting to come out and play.


Love this bag, Tomsmom. What a great find!
I have mono/DE Speedy B 30 on my mind. Thanks to moving stress and the underground. *sigh*


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3907463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Yesterday one of my friends had to go to the mall to visit the Apple Store. I went too.
> To avoid all temptations ( there is a Galeries Lafayette store with all sorts of beautiful bags...) I decided to take out one of my most beautiful totes.
> It worked. I came back empty handed.


Oooooh! More LV - just when my brain goes gaga over their stuff. 
Love the Rodeo Charm on this bag! Very nice. 

This is my bag:


Sitting on the office floor and hopefully absorbing my resurrected Speedy lust.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings,fellow Islanders!
> 
> A health concern with my DH has kept me away from our Island lately. Happily the issue seems to be resolved and he is back to his usual maddening, smiling, self.


Oh Fim !  I’m glad dh is back to being himself!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> My parents died long ago. But still remember paperwork nightmares.
> Aging/death is hard enough without governments adding fiddly bits.
> 
> TSo, a box arrived yesterday.
> Saw company label, before Man whisked away to wrap for Christmas.
> 2 thoughts:
> a) squeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> b) item wanted was sold out until 2018
> 
> 11 days...



Oh I am sorry about your loss 





Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings,fellow Islanders!
> 
> A health concern with my DH has kept me away from our Island lately. Happily the issue seems to be resolved and he is back to his usual maddening, smiling, self.



Oh that's good!


Ludmilla said:


> I am still adjusting to the big city. As I went there occasionally (1-2 times a year) it is not a totally strange place. Living there is something completely different, naturally. I have some friends and familiy there - but I am busy with other stuff.
> 
> Thanks for the Notar infos. Now I just have to tell my parents and convince them.
> There is a rumour, though, that they transfered that Vollmacht to my sister. But, no one could be sure.



It's a delicate thing to talk to parents to, isn't it? Still didn't do that with mine but in the other hand, if I want to become disinherited, all I'd need to do would be to put "old"  and "you" into one sentence, so rollercoster coming for me for sure, but I am already used to that thought, ignoring it viciously.  How is the flat in the big city? do you like it? Still in Bavaria? Saw that thunderstorm today? scary I can tell you.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> love that bag with the cute little Rodeocharm. Have to try that myself. Need a LV and a Rodeo first.


Finding the Rodeo charm took me years...Whenever I went to a Hermès store, I got the same reply... "We don't have any..." until an SA said " Let me have a look..."
And bingo!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> So, a box arrived yesterday.
> Saw company label, before Man whisked away to wrap for Christmas.
> 2 thoughts:
> a) squeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> b) item wanted was sold out until 2018
> 
> 11 days...


Wow! We can't wait to see your new treasure...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings,fellow Islanders!
> 
> A health concern with my DH has kept me away from our Island lately. Happily the issue seems to be resolved and he is back to his usual maddening, smiling, self. [/QUOTE
> So happy to know that things are back to normal for you both, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh! More LV - just when my brain goes gaga over their stuff.
> Love the Rodeo Charm on this bag! Very nice.
> 
> This is my bag:
> View attachment 3907574
> 
> Sitting on the office floor and hopefully absorbing my resurrected Speedy lust.[/QUOTE
> 
> Your Longchamp Cuir is gorgeous too, Ludmilla!
> I think you will soon get your Speedy.
> It has been on your mind for quite a long time and one day it will be yours...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3907463
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Yesterday one of my friends had to go to the mall to visit the Apple Store. I went too.
> To avoid all temptations ( there is a Galeries Lafayette store with all sorts of beautiful bags...) I decided to take out one of my most beautiful totes.
> It worked. I came back empty handed.



Excellent strategy, Mariapia. 

And one I employ myself.

Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> So, a box arrived yesterday.
> Saw company label, before Man whisked away to wrap for Christmas.
> 2 thoughts:
> a) squeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> b) item wanted was sold out until 2018
> 
> 11 days...



Ooh it'll be worth the wait, Remainsilly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906973
> View attachment 3906972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new to me epi speedy. Her date code is 1994 . And she is in excellent condition as if she’s been sitting in the closet waiting to come out and play.



Absolutely to die for, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ja, Servus @millivanilli! It is very nice to see you back! I am sorry about your FiL.  It is awful to deal with such stuff.
> 
> @Tomsmom - you got an epi Speedy? Wanna see!  Although I like your Neverfull a lot, too.
> 
> Today, the boxes with my ikea furniture came. I did my best and built up 4 chairs and one 25kg table. Alone. I am so proud of myself.
> Went shopping for tooling equipment and came home with those:
> View attachment 3906838
> 
> They are standing on my new table. God, I am so happy about my chairs and the table. I do not have to eat on the floor any longer.



Love it, Ludmilla. There is something so exciting about making a space utterly your own. Keep your considerable creative juices flowing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Santa Dog's latest elf in training....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3907752
> 
> 
> Santa Dog's latest elf in training....



He looks like “Mom, why you making me stand in this cold stuff”. 
What a cutie!!


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> It's a delicate thing to talk to parents to, isn't it? Still didn't do that with mine but in the other hand, if I want to become disinherited, all I'd need to do would be to put "old"  and "you" into one sentence, so rollercoster coming for me for sure, but I am already used to that thought, ignoring it viciously.  How is the flat in the big city? do you like it? Still in Bavaria? Saw that thunderstorm today? scary I can tell you.


Mine have accepted the thought that they are old. This does not stop them from ignoring certain things. 
No thunderstorm in the big city - just storm and thankfully after I have closed the office door behind be. A colleague got caught in it. They closed parts of the autobahn.
(So yes, I am still in Bavaria. )



Hehe. You are no help, @Mariapia. You should better talk me out of this. (If that ever helped. )


Fimpagebag said:


> Love it, Ludmilla. There is something so exciting about making a space utterly your own. Keep your considerable creative juices flowing!


Thank you, dear Fim.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3907752
> 
> 
> Santa Dog's latest elf in training....


Awwwwww!! Cutie elf!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3907752
> 
> 
> Santa Dog's latest elf in training....


What a cute dog, Fim! He reminds me of my Noé's best friend.


----------



## millivanilli

Good morning! What are your plans for today? Christmas presents all lined up yet? We ignore Christmas this year. No gifts, just for our daughter, no special food, no tree.

YAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mine have accepted the thought that they are old. This does not stop them from ignoring certain things.
> No thunderstorm in the big city - just storm and thankfully after I have closed the office door behind be. A colleague got caught in it. They closed parts of the autobahn.
> (So yes, I am still in Bavaria. )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe. You are no help, @Mariapia. You should better talk me out of this. (If that ever helped. )
> 
> Thank you, dear Fim.
> 
> Awwwwww!! Cutie elf!



It's difficult to talk you out of the Speedy, Ludmilla.
It was my first designer bag. I still have it though  it's an oldie and if something happened to it, I would buy another one straight away...


----------



## millivanilli

I follow Mariapia. You need one in your life.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> He looks like “Mom, why you making me stand in this cold stuff”.
> What a cutie!!



Don't let him fool you, Murphy. That "look" is a puppy's greatest weapon. It's meant to disarm and charm and succeeds all too often.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3908166
> 
> 
> It's difficult to talk you out of the Speedy, Ludmilla.
> It was my first designer bag. I still have it though  it's an oldie and if something happened to it, I would buy another one straight away...



Such an understated, classic, wonderful bag, Mariapia. It's quality and design continues to stand the test of time. More than worthy of it's own emoticon.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't let him fool you, Murphy. That "look" is a puppy's greatest weapon. It's meant to disarm and charm and succeeds all too often.



People who say animals can’t talk have never owned one.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3906973
> View attachment 3906972
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The new to me epi speedy. Her date code is 1994 . And she is in excellent condition as if she’s been sitting in the closet waiting to come out and play.



Gorgeous!! Doesn’t show a bit of its age. Now I really want one. I have been drawn to EPI leather lately due to its durability. Also helps that weather doesn’t hurt it. 
Enjoy it in good health [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3908166
> 
> 
> It's difficult to talk you out of the Speedy, Ludmilla.
> It was my first designer bag. I still have it though  it's an oldie and if something happened to it, I would buy another one straight away...


You are not fair, my dear.  You know that I love seeing your bag.
I am leaning towards the DE Speedy at the moment. Not sure why. Mono was my favorite thanks to the vacchetta. 


millivanilli said:


> I follow Mariapia. You need one in your life.


You are not fair, either. 



Murphy47 said:


> People who say animals can’t talk have never owned one.


True! How is the cat doing?


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> You are not fair, my dear.  You know that I love seeing your bag.
> I am leaning towards the DE Speedy at the moment. Not sure why. Mono was my favorite thanks to the vacchetta.
> 
> You are not fair, either.
> 
> 
> True! How is the cat doing?


nonono I AM!

Have been wirking in Grünwald a lot and saw faboulous women with Speedys running around, not schlepping like I did with my heavy bag I had with me. They looked quite relaxed. So a Speedy makes you looking relaxed and getting a big house in Grünwald. Also, bitte, wenn das kein Grund ist 

arg my keyboard is killing me. Have to edit the mistakes.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> nonono I AM!
> 
> Have been wirking in Grünwald a lot and saw faboulous women with Speedys running around, not schlepping like I did with my heavy bag I had with me. They looked quite relaxed. So a Speedy makes you looking relaxed and getting a big house in Grünwald. Also, bitte, wenn das kein Grund ist
> 
> arg my keyboard is killing me. Have to edit the mistakes.


 Haha. Yes, I see those wonderful women all the time!
You think a Speedy is getting me a big house in Grünwald? Hmmmmm....... I wouldn't say no to this one.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh! More LV - just when my brain goes gaga over their stuff.
> Love the Rodeo Charm on this bag! Very nice.
> 
> This is my bag:
> View attachment 3907574
> 
> Sitting on the office floor and hopefully absorbing my resurrected Speedy lust.


Ah, the brown rainbow shines brightly.


millivanilli said:


> Oh I am sorry about your loss


Thanks. Was long ago--have known husband & some friends longer than knew my parents. Odd world.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3907752
> 
> 
> Santa Dog's latest elf in training....


Glad dh is on mend.
 Hello, Fred! Did you make some yellow snow?


millivanilli said:


> Good morning! What are your plans for today? Christmas presents all lined up yet? We ignore Christmas this year. No gifts, just for our daughter, no special food, no tree.
> 
> YAI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Must find stocking stuffers.
Let me rephrase: must buy *chocolate*, to put into stockings, or will be screaming on Christmas morning.


Murphy47 said:


> People who say animals can’t talk have never owned one.


True dat!
Even the turtle makes known needs & disappointments. Usually by breaking another pond pump.


----------



## remainsilly

Forced to use car & appear as responsible adult today.


Chanel 2.55, 227 does not ride on bicycle.
Hermes rides on bicycle, not the chanel.
In some twisted slice of reality, this logic makes sense. Maybe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3907752
> 
> 
> Santa Dog's latest elf in training....


Oh my gosh the cuteness!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Forced to use car & appear as responsible adult today.
> View attachment 3908329
> 
> Chanel 2.55, 227 does not ride on bicycle.
> Hermes rides on bicycle, not the chanel.
> In some twisted slice of reality, this logic makes sense. Maybe.


What a beautiful bag!  Riding in style


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you all for the Epi speedy love !


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the brown rainbow shines brightly.
> 
> Thanks. Was long ago--have known husband & some friends longer than knew my parents. Odd world.
> 
> Glad dh is on mend.
> Hello, Fred! Did you make some yellow snow?
> 
> Must find stocking stuffers.
> Let me rephrase: must buy *chocolate*, to put into stockings, or will be screaming on Christmas morning.
> 
> True dat!
> Even the turtle makes known needs & disappointments. Usually by breaking another pond pump.


Thank you! This poor bag is getting a beating right now. 

Well, it makes totally sense that the Chanel is not going on a bike ride. The H bags are made by a (very expensive) saddlery. Hence perfect for riding on a Drahtesel.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Forced to use car & appear as responsible adult today.
> View attachment 3908329
> 
> Chanel 2.55, 227 does not ride on bicycle.
> Hermes rides on bicycle, not the chanel.
> In some twisted slice of reality, this logic makes sense. Maybe.


Chanel would fall of the bike immediatly screeming " je lost moa fe'eet".

will remind you of (to?, for?, arrgggh) the chocolate.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Yes, I see those wonderful women all the time!
> You think a Speedy is getting me a big house in Grünwald? Hmmmmm....... I wouldn't say no to this one.


wait, we'll check out a house for your soon to be yours Speedy. Moment pls.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Forced to use car & appear as responsible adult today.
> View attachment 3908329
> 
> Chanel 2.55, 227 does not ride on bicycle.
> Hermes rides on bicycle, not the chanel.
> In some twisted slice of reality, this logic makes sense. Maybe.



Drooling  I love the look of reissue. Even owned a WOC but somehow I love it on others more than on myself, if that makes sense. Immediately transforms one into a responsible adult lol


----------



## millivanilli

so, here we are. Sorry I was lost in immoscout, love real estate.

Might need a liiiitle touchup and the distance to work might be long but a Speedy needs what a Speedy needs
https://www.immobilienscout24.de/ex...archId=fa00e4b1-f885-3b60-8986-d1d452223edb#/


----------



## magdalinka

millivanilli said:


> Chanel would fall of the bike immediatly screeming " je lost moa fe'eet".
> 
> will remind you of (to?, for?, arrgggh) the chocolate.



Lol


----------



## millivanilli

magdalinka said:


> Immediately transforms one into a responsible adult lol


In this case, I need one.


----------



## millivanilli

or you take this one, that's cheaper. Might need a little more touchup though. 2 paint pots and it's like new.

https://www.immobilienscout24.de/ex...archId=dd708818-8e67-3008-bd2a-cb0e3c38bdc1#/

Sorry, wrong URL. This one.

Need to close immoscout NOW.


----------



## millivanilli

Now THAT's a girls dinner! haveva great evening!


----------



## millivanilli

millivanilli said:


> Now THAT's a girls dinner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3908394
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haveva great evening!






Restaurant served tonight:
 Baked cheese
Carrot sticks to dip into
Whole grain bread with pumpkin seeds
Lamb's lettuce with walnuts, pumpkinseedoil and Balsamica
Sex and the city II

Happy I am, to bed I go now. Sleep well all


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> so, here we are. Sorry I was lost in immoscout, love real estate.
> 
> Might need a liiiitle touchup and the distance to work might be long but a Speedy needs what a Speedy needs
> https://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/95831241?referrer=RESULT_LIST_LISTING&navigationServiceUrl=/Suche/controller/exposeNavigation/navigate.go?searchUrl=/Suche/S-3/P-5/Haus-Kauf/Bayern&exposeId=95831241&navigationHasPrev=true&navigationHasNext=true&navigationBarType=RESULT_LIST&searchId=fa00e4b1-f885-3b60-8986-d1d452223edb#/


Wow!


----------



## Murphy47

Hello ladies! 
Kitties doing well. The tow in the house and the one in the garage. Two more have been circling the house. Chez Murphy turning into kitty motel. 


Love Speedy 30. Ordered longstrap from Mautto as had no money left after purchase of bag. 
Ludmilla, this would be a perfect addition to your brown rainbow.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> or you take this one, that's cheaper. Might need a little more touchup though. 2 paint pots and it's like new.
> 
> https://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/99863016?referrer=RESULT_LIST_LISTING&navigationServiceUrl=/Suche/controller/exposeNavigation/navigate.go?searchUrl=/Suche/S-3/P-2/Haus-Kauf/Bayern/Muenchen/-/-/-/EURO-700000,00-&exposeId=99863016&navigationHasPrev=true&navigationHasNext=true&navigationBarType=RESULT_LIST&searchId=dd708818-8e67-3008-bd2a-cb0e3c38bdc1#/
> 
> Sorry, wrong URL. This one.
> 
> Need to close immoscout NOW.


I love real estate too. And that place is a real beauty! And cheaper than the first one ...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Kitties doing well. The tow in the house and the one in the garage. Two more have been circling the house. Chez Murphy turning into kitty motel.
> View attachment 3908489
> 
> Love Speedy 30. Ordered longstrap from Mautto as had no money left after purchase of bag.
> Ludmilla, this would be a perfect addition to your brown rainbow.


Gorgeous Speedy, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous Speedy, Murphy!



Thanks! 
I does make you feel glamorous and put together. Small zipper + dark interior force one to be deliberate and organized or things DISAPPEAR.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Kitties doing well. The tow in the house and the one in the garage. Two more have been circling the house. Chez Murphy turning into kitty motel.
> View attachment 3908489
> 
> Love Speedy 30. Ordered longstrap from Mautto as had no money left after purchase of bag.
> Ludmilla, this would be a perfect addition to your brown rainbow.


do I count 4? :loveeye:


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> I love real estate too. And that place is a real beauty! And cheaper than the first one ...


Yes, literally affordable   And definetely the place where a speedy would like to reside.

Not in bed yet.

Shame.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Kitties doing well. The tow in the house and the one in the garage. Two more have been circling the house. Chez Murphy turning into kitty motel.
> View attachment 3908489
> 
> Love Speedy 30. Ordered longstrap from Mautto as had no money left after purchase of bag.
> Ludmilla, this would be a perfect addition to your brown rainbow.



Love love the speedy !  We are bag twins


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> do I count 4? :loveeye:



Not yet. 2 inside, one currently in garage.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Not yet. 2 inside, one currently in garage.


 

Oh I hope I didn't mix up things, is one of your cats sick? Do I have that right in mind?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Oh I hope I didn't mix up things, is one of your cats sick? Do I have that right in mind?



I’m not stating it correctly. 
Moneypenny and Vesper are in the house now. Sandy came to visit and never left. She stayed on front porch until it go cold here and we moved her kitty hut in the garage.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> I’m not stating it correctly.
> Moneypenny and Vesper are in the house now. Sandy came to visit and never left. She stayed on front porch until it go cold here and we moved her kitty hut in the garage.


I love the names.

So you have 2 cats and one is ready to conquer  I need a cat in my life again. Urgently.  I Like that they have their own will. Doggy would be happy to have a kitten over here too, she loves them.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> What a beautiful bag!  Riding in style


Thanks. 


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! This poor bag is getting a beating right now.
> 
> Well, it makes totally sense that the Chanel is not going on a bike ride. The H bags are made by a (very expensive) saddlery. Hence perfect for riding on a Drahtesel.


Ah, yes. The wire donkey enjoys saddlery gear.


millivanilli said:


> Chanel would fall of the bike immediatly screeming " je lost moa fe'eet".
> 
> will remind you of (to?, for?, arrgggh) the chocolate.



Chocolate = bought & now ready


magdalinka said:


> Drooling  I love the look of reissue. Even owned a WOC but somehow I love it on others more than on myself, if that makes sense. Immediately transforms one into a responsible adult lol


Thanks
Love the leather. Not too stuffy.
Not fan of chanel woc on myself, either.
Know exactly what mean.

Have owned bag years--still sling crossbody & dodge cars/run across streets wearing.
My 2.55's adult-effect must be broken.


millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3908396
> 
> 
> Restaurant served tonight:
> Baked cheese
> Carrot sticks to dip into
> Whole grain bread with pumpkin seeds
> Lamb's lettuce with walnuts, pumpkinseedoil and Balsamica
> Sex and the city II
> 
> Happy I am, to bed I go now. Sleep well all


Looks good


Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Kitties doing well. The tow in the house and the one in the garage. Two more have been circling the house. Chez Murphy turning into kitty motel.
> View attachment 3908489
> 
> Love Speedy 30. Ordered longstrap from Mautto as had no money left after purchase of bag.
> Ludmilla, this would be a perfect addition to your brown rainbow.


Guess my closest bag to speedy is vicster?
No strap, though.
Heard good things about mautto straps.
Islanders sharing their lv love is nice--speedy club!


Murphy47 said:


> I’m not stating it correctly.
> Moneypenny and Vesper are in the house now. Sandy came to visit and never left. She stayed on front porch until it go cold here and we moved her kitty hut in the garage.


Those cats know a good home when seen.
Agreed--brilliant names!
God, I miss my cat. But still hesitate to get another. Enjoying tales of yours is nice.


----------



## remainsilly

@Fimpagebag 
My sil's Christmas gift arrived.
Wishing you better luck. And fewer gel highlighter pens.
---
Ahhhhh, back to my usual irresponsible slacker persona.


Deadly ponies mr. pony wallet(as clutch), converse sneaks, north face jacket, randolph aviators & levis.
Off to fight some holiday crowds.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> @Fimpagebag
> My sil's Christmas gift arrived.
> Wishing you better luck. And fewer gel highlighter pens.
> ---
> Ahhhhh, back to my usual irresponsible slacker persona.
> View attachment 3908775
> 
> Deadly ponies mr. pony wallet(as clutch), converse sneaks, north face jacket, randolph aviators & levis.
> Off to fight some holiday crowds.



Don’t panic. Think of as teeming masses admiring your good taste. 
Maybe we should post oddest gifts received for holidays. And swap rather like the “rob your neighbor game”.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> wait, we'll check out a house for your soon to be yours Speedy. Moment pls.


Hahaha! Those houses are great - should do a stroll in this quarter. 
Your little icebear dog is adorable!


magdalinka said:


> Immediately transforms one into a responsible adult lol


Hmmmmm. Guess I need one then. 


Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies!
> Kitties doing well. The tow in the house and the one in the garage. Two more have been circling the house. Chez Murphy turning into kitty motel.
> View attachment 3908489
> 
> Love Speedy 30. Ordered longstrap from Mautto as had no money left after purchase of bag.
> Ludmilla, this would be a perfect addition to your brown rainbow.


Argh. This is the bag.  Should not even think about it. Do you only have Speedy 30? Do you use her a lot?
Glad the cats are doing fine!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> @Fimpagebag
> My sil's Christmas gift arrived.
> Wishing you better luck. And fewer gel highlighter pens.
> ---
> Ahhhhh, back to my usual irresponsible slacker persona.
> View attachment 3908775
> 
> Deadly ponies mr. pony wallet(as clutch), converse sneaks, north face jacket, randolph aviators & levis.
> Off to fight some holiday crowds.


Love your outfit. Esp the scarf.  I will never look like a responsible adult, either. Hence, no big Grünwald home. 


Murphy47 said:


> I’m not stating it correctly.
> Moneypenny and Vesper are in the house now. Sandy came to visit and never left. She stayed on front porch until it go cold here and we moved her kitty hut in the garage.


Cats are so cool. Would love to have one. But, I would love to have a Speedy, too. Need to remind myself about the size of my flat...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love your outfit. Esp the scarf.  I will never look like a responsible adult, either. Hence, no big Grünwald home.
> 
> Cats are so cool. Would love to have one. But, I would love to have a Speedy, too. Need to remind myself about the size of my flat...


I will never look like a responsible adult either. I don't even want to....
Must be in my genes....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love your outfit. Esp the scarf.  I will never look like a responsible adult, either. Hence, no big Grünwald home.
> 
> Cats are so cool. Would love to have one. But, I would love to have a Speedy, too. Need to remind myself about the size of my flat...



But you do have a "speedy" Ludmilla. True, it's not an LV, but your naked speedy serves you well and provides the perfect panacea until you feel you can responsibly indulge in an LV.  Given your considerable talents, perhaps you might crochet/knit a fun hang tag so naked speedy has that added "signature" look that proclaims the bag "from the house of Ludmilla", entirely your own.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> @Fimpagebag
> My sil's Christmas gift arrived.
> Wishing you better luck. And fewer gel highlighter pens.
> ---
> Ahhhhh, back to my usual irresponsible slacker persona.
> View attachment 3908775
> 
> Deadly ponies mr. pony wallet(as clutch), converse sneaks, north face jacket, randolph aviators & levis.
> Off to fight some holiday crowds.



Holiday shoppers beware! Our Island's fiercest ninja is among you. 

She is as determined as she is colorful. And should you indulge in any rude unthinking behavior, be warned that our ninja has a wit like a rapier and can slash your crudity into tiny pieces. 

Best advice, do not inhibit her path whatsoever in her quest for chocolate, coffee, or pastry.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> @Fimpagebag
> My sil's Christmas gift arrived.
> Wishing you better luck. And fewer gel highlighter pens.
> ---
> Ahhhhh, back to my usual irresponsible slacker persona.
> View attachment 3908775
> 
> Deadly ponies mr. pony wallet(as clutch), converse sneaks, north face jacket, randolph aviators & levis.
> Off to fight some holiday crowds.


 What a pretty scarf! And it matches the shoes!

which chocolate did you get?


----------



## millivanilli

Fimpagebag said:


> But you do have a "speedy" Ludmilla. True, it's not an LV, but your naked speedy serves you well and provides the perfect panacea until you feel you can responsibly indulge in an LV.  Given your considerable talents, perhaps you might crochet/knit a fun hang tag so naked speedy has that added "signature" look that proclaims the bag "from the house of Ludmilla", entirely your own.


 

That would be a great signature look!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Love your outfit. Esp the scarf.  I will never look like a responsible adult, either. Hence, no big Grünwald home.
> 
> Cats are so cool. Would love to have one. But, I would love to have a Speedy, too. Need to remind myself about the size of my flat...





Mariapia said:


> I will never look like a responsible adult either. I don't even want to....
> Must be in my genes....




but actually: aren't we too young to move into those big castles? We need a funky pretty big house in Grünwald, where nobody looks elder then 20- so  this IS the perfect place for us.

Who buys the property?  I'll bring the cat.


----------



## millivanilli

Cat:

http://******/2k1EqMy

House:

(...CAN YOU BELIEVE THAT MY HUSBAND BLOCKED www.immonet ON THE FRITZBOX!!!! haha you don't fool me, friend, you don't fool me)

https://www.immowelt.de/expose/2GXMM46

Moving company:
https://www.pinterest.de/pin/150096600050805328/

So, we are good, let's pack up!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha! Those houses are great - should do a stroll in this quarter.
> Your little icebear dog is adorable!
> 
> Hmmmmm. Guess I need one then.
> 
> Argh. This is the bag.  Should not even think about it. Do you only have Speedy 30? Do you use her a lot?
> Glad the cats are doing fine!



This is not a practical bag. 
Owning a Speedy was a dream of mine since the 80’s. So I sold most of my collection and carefully curated the rest. 
The old style Speedy has thicker canvas and VERY short handles. So it was a no go as i couldn’t get it past my wrist. 
The newer model has slightly longer handles so I thought it might work. It does until you put a coat on. Then the handles are too tight. 
So here is my assessment: 
Handles to short for comfortable wear with a coat. 
Small zipper and dark lining= bottomless pit. Have to stay very organized or spend time rummaging. 
Gorgeous, but not very practical for daily use. As a result, it doesn’t come out of the closet very often at all.


----------



## millivanilli

ok I have to ask it now.


*whispers* is Speedy not LV? I thought it would be.*shamefully starring at the floor*


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> This is not a practical bag.
> Owning a Speedy was a dream of mine since the 80’s. So I sold most of my collection and carefully curated the rest.
> The old style Speedy has thicker canvas and VERY short handles. So it was a no go as i couldn’t get it past my wrist.
> The newer model has slightly longer handles so I thought it might work. It does until you put a coat on. Then the handles are too tight.
> So here is my assessment:
> Handles to short for comfortable wear with a coat.
> Small zipper and dark lining= bottomless pit. Have to stay very organized or spend time rummaging.
> Gorgeous, but not very practical for daily use. As a result, it doesn’t come out of the closet very often at all.




I wanted a multicolor Speedy days back, in my mid 20ies. It was 800 DM (our former currency, ard 400 Euros) and I couldn't imagine, paying that much money for a bag, though I was a bag enthusiast at that time yet. Long story short, didn't buy it and regret it so much. You were smarter than me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> ok I have to ask it now.
> 
> 
> *whispers* is Speedy not LV? I thought it would be.*shamefully starring at the floor*



You're right, millivanilli. Speedy is LV. But the shape became so endemic across the bag world that the term "Speedy" became generic. The proper term for any "speedy" other than LV would be (my best guess) doctor's bag/satchel.


----------



## millivanilli

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, millivanilli. Speedy is LV. But the shape became so endemic across the bag world that the term "Speedy" became generic. The proper term for any "speedy" other than LV would be (my best guess) doctor's bag/satchel.


aaaaaaaaaah, ok NOW I got it. Thank you dear Fimpagebag!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> You're right, millivanilli. Speedy is LV. But the shape became so endemic across the bag world that the term "Speedy" became generic. The proper term for any "speedy" other than LV would be (my best guess) doctor's bag/satchel.



The Speedy is so iconic, you are right. It’s also easy to forget that is was designed as a “travel” bag for ladies of the time. A holdall similar in function to the work totes most of us carry now. 
As a result, while it’sthe epitome of classy, it doesn’t function very well in modern times. 
Other designers make a similar shape that’s much more functional.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Don’t panic. Think of as teeming masses admiring your good taste.
> Maybe we should post oddest gifts received for holidays. And swap rather like the “rob your neighbor game”.


Thanks.
When you want the "Christian" book, with creepy boy-band-hair guy on cover, let me know.
It comes with various sticky labels & highlighter pens. 
So I *thoroughly* can investigate why it so utterly changed my sil's life.


Ludmilla said:


> Love your outfit. Esp the scarf.  I will never look like a responsible adult, either. Hence, no big Grünwald home.


Thanks.
As Mariapia wisely said, some people see past surface things. To enjoy being real.
We are the magnificent freaks & the silent dancers, my friend.


Fimpagebag said:


> Holiday shoppers beware! Our Island's fiercest ninja is among you.
> 
> She is as determined as she is colorful. And should you indulge in any rude unthinking behavior, be warned that our ninja has a wit like a rapier and can slash your crudity into tiny pieces.
> 
> Best advice, do not inhibit her path whatsoever in her quest for chocolate, coffee, or pastry.


It's shorter to write, "She has issues. And craves sugar."
But your way sounds much nicer, thanks.


millivanilli said:


> What a pretty scarf! And it matches the shoes!
> 
> which chocolate did you get?


Thanks.
Assorted grab bag o' yummy--lots of choices.


Murphy47 said:


> The Speedy is so iconic, you are right. It’s also easy to forget that is was designed as a “travel” bag for ladies of the time. A holdall similar in function to the work totes most of us carry now.
> As a result, while it’sthe epitome of classy, it doesn’t function very well in modern times.
> Other designers make a similar shape that’s much more functional.


(I feel similar, for my uses, about hermes b&k. Don't tell anyone...)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> When you want the "Christian" book, with creepy boy-band-hair guy on cover, let me know.
> It comes with various sticky labels & highlighter pens.
> So I *thoroughly* can investigate why it so utterly changed my sil's life.
> 
> Thanks.
> As Mariapia wisely said, some people see past surface things. To enjoy being real.
> We are the magnificent freaks & the silent dancers, my friend.
> 
> It's shorter to write, "She has issues. And craves sugar."
> But your way sounds much nicer, thanks.
> 
> Thanks.
> Assorted grab bag o' yummy--lots of choices.
> 
> (I feel similar, for my uses, about hermes b&k. Don't tell anyone...)



Those books are VERY popular around here. I read aloud parts to Family and we all have a laugh. 
Silly what folks will enjoy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> This is not a practical bag.
> Owning a Speedy was a dream of mine since the 80’s. So I sold most of my collection and carefully curated the rest.
> The old style Speedy has thicker canvas and VERY short handles. So it was a no go as i couldn’t get it past my wrist.
> The newer model has slightly longer handles so I thought it might work. It does until you put a coat on. Then the handles are too tight.
> So here is my assessment:
> Handles to short for comfortable wear with a coat.
> Small zipper and dark lining= bottomless pit. Have to stay very organized or spend time rummaging.
> Gorgeous, but not very practical for daily use. As a result, it doesn’t come out of the closet very often at all.


As much as I love my speedies I agree, the handles are so short for wear with a winter coat. I’ve yet to break out the new epi for this very reason, it’s freezing here and I don’t wear gloves often enough to have my hand out to carry a bag. The Neverfull strap is the same dilemma not long enough for comfortable shoulder wearing over a winter coat (in my experience anyway) so I’ve been carrying her on the crook of my arm.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> As much as I love my speedies I agree, the handles are so short for wear with a winter coat. I’ve yet to break out the new epi for this very reason, it’s freezing here and I don’t wear gloves often enough to have my hand out to carry a bag. The Neverfull strap is the same dilemma not long enough for comfortable shoulder wearing over a winter coat (in my experience anyway) so I’ve been carrying her on the crook of my arm.


 Now that is interesting! I've been thinking about a Neverfull for 3 years now. Hearing this, living in a cold area, having 4.5 hours in one direction to go to work - noooo, no arm carrying for me. NF is out.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> When you want the "Christian" book, with creepy boy-band-hair guy on cover, let me know.
> It comes with various sticky labels & highlighter pens.
> So I *thoroughly* can investigate why it so utterly changed my sil's life.
> 
> Thanks.
> As Mariapia wisely said, some people see past surface things. To enjoy being real.
> We are the magnificent freaks & the silent dancers, my friend.
> 
> It's shorter to write, "She has issues. And craves sugar."
> But your way sounds much nicer, thanks.
> 
> Thanks.
> Assorted grab bag o' yummy--lots of choices.
> 
> (I feel similar, for my uses, about hermes b&k. Don't tell anyone...)


 I wanna hear about that book. please.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> When you want the "Christian" book, with creepy boy-band-hair guy on cover, let me know.
> It comes with various sticky labels & highlighter pens.
> So I *thoroughly* can investigate why it so utterly changed my sil's life.
> 
> Thanks.
> As Mariapia wisely said, some people see past surface things. To enjoy being real.
> We are the magnificent freaks & the silent dancers, my friend.
> 
> It's shorter to write, "She has issues. And craves sugar."
> But your way sounds much nicer, thanks.
> 
> Thanks.
> Assorted grab bag o' yummy--lots of choices.
> 
> (I feel similar, for my uses, about hermes b&k. Don't tell anyone...)


I want to know about that book too !


----------



## Fimpagebag

If this photo is any indication,  I think I may have serious issues with brown...


----------



## millivanilli

awww


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3909234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this photo is any indication,  I think I may have serious issues with brown...



A wiggly brown rainbow! 
Adorable.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3909234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this photo is any indication,  I think I may have serious issues with brown...


Oh my gosh the cuteness!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3909234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this photo is any indication,  I think I may have serious issues with brown...


Irresistible !


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Those books are VERY popular around here. I read aloud parts to Family and we all have a laugh.
> Silly what folks will enjoy.





millivanilli said:


> I wanna hear about that book. please.





Tomsmom said:


> I want to know about that book too !


Turned out to be clearance price.
Probably because pastor/author resembles Donny Osmond.
Compare & be alarmed:





Got this book instead:


I'll highlight the swear words & cigarette references--should change my life.
(naughty silly, bad)


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3909234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this photo is any indication,  I think I may have serious issues with brown...


They need more food & cuddles.
The eyes tell me this.
Well, every puppy's eyes, really.


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip (forest) & mr. pom pom purse/charm(ink napa&suede).
Plus mulberry scarf, Edward Gorey art shirt, vans sneaks & north face rain jacket.


On stormy weather adventure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I will never look like a responsible adult either. I don't even want to....
> Must be in my genes....


I do not want to look like one, either.  Sometimes you have to, though. 


Fimpagebag said:


> But you do have a "speedy" Ludmilla. True, it's not an LV, but your naked speedy serves you well and provides the perfect panacea until you feel you can responsibly indulge in an LV.  Given your considerable talents, perhaps you might crochet/knit a fun hang tag so naked speedy has that added "signature" look that proclaims the bag "from the house of Ludmilla", entirely your own.


You are absolutely right, Fim. The thought of naked Speedy keeps me from shopping. Hehe. If I sit the DE Speedy out for a while longer there will be a next price increase. And then it will be just too expensive for my liking. 


Murphy47 said:


> This is not a practical bag.
> Owning a Speedy was a dream of mine since the 80’s. So I sold most of my collection and carefully curated the rest.
> The old style Speedy has thicker canvas and VERY short handles. So it was a no go as i couldn’t get it past my wrist.
> The newer model has slightly longer handles so I thought it might work. It does until you put a coat on. Then the handles are too tight.
> So here is my assessment:
> Handles to short for comfortable wear with a coat.
> Small zipper and dark lining= bottomless pit. Have to stay very organized or spend time rummaging.
> Gorgeous, but not very practical for daily use. As a result, it doesn’t come out of the closet very often at all.


thanks for the review, Murphy. My naked Speedy from BREE works very well for me. Only thing I do not like is the hard bottom, so the bag gets bulky. I think the handles of my bag are longer.
Which brands make better "Speedys" in your opinion? I need one with longer handles, too.


millivanilli said:


> I wanted a multicolor Speedy days back, in my mid 20ies. It was 800 DM (our former currency, ard 400 Euros) and I couldn't imagine, paying that much money for a bag, though I was a bag enthusiast at that time yet. Long story short, didn't buy it and regret it so much. You were smarter than me.


Now it is 995€. And this is my absolute limit for bags. Not going to spend more than this.


Tomsmom said:


> As much as I love my speedies I agree, the handles are so short for wear with a winter coat. I’ve yet to break out the new epi for this very reason, it’s freezing here and I don’t wear gloves often enough to have my hand out to carry a bag. The Neverfull strap is the same dilemma not long enough for comfortable shoulder wearing over a winter coat (in my experience anyway) so I’ve been carrying her on the crook of my arm.


Hehe. I need to wear those bags in the crook of the arm now and then. This is a huge no-point for Speedy.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Turned out to be clearance price.
> Probably because pastor/author resembles Donny Osmond.
> Compare & be alarmed:
> View attachment 3909422
> 
> View attachment 3909423
> 
> 
> Got this book instead:
> View attachment 3909426
> 
> I'll highlight the swear words & cigarette references--should change my life.
> (naughty silly, bad)
> 
> They need more food & cuddles.
> The eyes tell me this.
> Well, every puppy's eyes, really.





remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip (forest) & mr. pom pom purse/charm(ink napa&suede).
> Plus mulberry scarf, Edward Gorey art shirt, vans sneaks & north face rain jacket.
> View attachment 3909437
> 
> On stormy weather adventure.


Cool outfit!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I do not want to look like one, either.  Sometimes you have to, though.
> 
> You are absolutely right, Fim. The thought of naked Speedy keeps me from shopping. Hehe. If I sit the DE Speedy out for a while longer there will be a next price increase. And then it will be just too expensive for my liking.
> 
> thanks for the review, Murphy. My naked Speedy from BREE works very well for me. Only thing I do not like is the hard bottom, so the bag gets bulky. I think the handles of my bag are longer.
> Which brands make better "Speedys" in your opinion? I need one with longer handles, too.
> 
> Now it is 995€. And this is my absolute limit for bags. Not going to spend more than this.
> 
> Hehe. I need to wear those bags in the crook of the arm now and then. This is a huge no-point for Speedy.


The Speedy B is €995....
The simple Speedy is €760...
Personally, I prefer the simple one.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fill n zip (forest) & mr. pom pom purse/charm(ink napa&suede).
> Plus mulberry scarf, Edward Gorey art shirt, vans sneaks & north face rain jacket.
> View attachment 3909437
> 
> On stormy weather adventure.



Love the shirt, Remainsilly. As an ardent Edward Gorey fan I adore the _Gashlycrumb Tinies. _


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Speedy B is €995....
> The simple Speedy is €760...
> Personally, I prefer the simple one.....


Hehe. I know. But, I need the messenger strap.  It is possible to attach a strap at the handles, but I prefer the way how the strap is attached at the Speedy B.


----------



## millivanilli

gooood morning! Just spent 1 hour in the snow with little snowfox. Will post pics of dog in natural habitat asap. Going to have advent-tea with my parents, which means I have to dress up accordingly. da....................................mn I didn't put the laundry into washing machine. Have to go. Mood is best ever. Hope all of you feel well as well. Ludmilla: pls post a pic of THAT ONE Speedy.

Remainsilly: I have a vague feeling having seen that guy yet.
Fimpagebag: have to look that up.
Mariapia: uhhh 760.... can I carry that over the shoulder?


----------



## millivanilli

find the dog,) 
This us btw a Getman Kindergarten. They spend the whole day in the woods.


----------



## millivanilli




----------



## millivanilli




----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3909702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find the dog,)
> This us btw a Getman Kindergarten. They spend the whole day in the woods.


Is the little snowfox far up on the right beside the lamp?
This is my BREE Speedy in various shots. It is at the country house at the moment, but I will take her to the big city after Christmas.




And here is Mulberry Mable - another Speedy like bag:


It is completely stupid/crazy/.... to only think about the LV Speedy, when I already own two similar bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3909705
> View attachment 3909706
> View attachment 3909707





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3909234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this photo is any indication,  I think I may have serious issues with brown...


Awwwwww. All those doggies are way too cute! 
Fim, you are nor the only one with serious brown issues.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Awwwwww. All those doggies are way too cute!
> Fim, you are nor the only one with serious brown issues.


ah Fim, I have serious white-issues, then.


Ludmilla said:


> Is the little snowfox far up on the right beside the lamp?
> This is my BREE Speedy in various shots. It is at the country house at the moment, but I will take her to the big city after Christmas.
> View attachment 3909717
> View attachment 3909719
> View attachment 3909721
> 
> And here is Mulberry Mable - another Speedy like bag:
> View attachment 3909723
> 
> It is completely stupid/crazy/.... to only think about the LV Speedy, when I already own two similar bags.



no it's not. It would perfectly blend in,. I love the Mullberry Mable! And your shoes, the shoes :inlove:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I know. But, I need the messenger strap.  It is possible to attach a strap at the handles, but I prefer the way how the strap is attached at the Speedy B.


I get your point, Ludmilla..


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> gooood morning! Just spent 1 hour in the snow with little snowfox. Will post pics of dog in natural habitat asap. Going to have advent-tea with my parents, which means I have to dress up accordingly. da....................................mn I didn't put the laundry into washing machine. Have to go. Mood is best ever. Hope all of you feel well as well. Ludmilla: pls post a pic of THAT ONE Speedy.
> 
> Remainsilly: I have a vague feeling having seen that guy yet.
> Fimpagebag: have to look that up.
> Mariapia: uhhh 760.... can I carry that over the shoulder?


No, millivanilli. You can't use it as a shoulder bag, unfortunately..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Is the little snowfox far up on the right beside the lamp?
> This is my BREE Speedy in various shots. It is at the country house at the moment, but I will take her to the big city after Christmas.
> View attachment 3909717
> View attachment 3909719
> View attachment 3909721
> 
> And here is Mulberry Mable - another Speedy like bag:
> View attachment 3909723
> 
> It is completely stupid/crazy/.... to only think about the LV Speedy, when I already own two similar bags.


Yes, Ludmilla. Your Brees and your Mulb are terrific.
There is no hurry anyway...


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3909702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find the dog,)
> This us btw a Getman Kindergarten. They spend the whole day in the woods.


This is a trick question, there is no dog  Or your dog is very tiny and extremely skilled in outdoors camouflage


----------



## millivanilli

Aaaah @Ludmilla was right,)  @SomethingGoodCanWork too except for the tiny part,)
Why can't I insert the pic


----------



## millivanilli




----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> No, millivanilli. You can't use it as a shoulder bag, unfortunately..


Boooh


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla. Your Brees and your Mulb are terrific.
> There is no hurry anyway...


No, there is no need to hurry. And I am determind to be sensible. Guess, my brain wants to distract me from thoughts about the new flat and other stuff. Lusting about bags is always a safe bet.


----------



## magdalinka

Millivanilli: that snow foxy is adorable! Loves the snow 

Ludmila: your speedies are very classy. Agree on the handle issue but after doing some research found that the updated style is called “Bandouliere” and has an adjustable strap. Too far out of my price range though.


----------



## magdalinka

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3909234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this photo is any indication,  I think I may have serious issues with brown...



Look at those adorable faces. The do look look je they want something from you. Silly puppies


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, there is no need to hurry. And I am determind to be sensible. Guess, my brain wants to distract me from thoughts about the new flat and other stuff. Lusting about bags is always a safe bet.



So true. Setting up house is fun but stressful. 
The Speedy B May work for you as it has the crossbody strap. Looks very functional and actually very cute worn that way. 
I prefer the look of the (nonpractical) original and as I have no commute, I can get away with it. 
In fact, I had to buy a long strap somewhere else as the SA wouldn’t sell me one to attach to the handles stating it would ruin the bag pulling that way. 
It’s a great bag for sloppy weather as there is no vachetta. My only concern would be when it’s below zero. Would the canvas freeze?


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3909705
> View attachment 3909706
> View attachment 3909707



Now that is what I consider "A Winter Wonderland!" Great photos, Millivanilli.


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3909708



Your dog so reminds me of my beloved dog Sil, Millivanilli. He was my faithful companion for fifteen years and was the inspiration for my avatar.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Is the little snowfox far up on the right beside the lamp?
> This is my BREE Speedy in various shots. It is at the country house at the moment, but I will take her to the big city after Christmas.
> View attachment 3909717
> View attachment 3909719
> View attachment 3909721
> 
> And here is Mulberry Mable - another Speedy like bag:
> View attachment 3909723
> 
> It is completely stupid/crazy/.... to only think about the LV Speedy, when I already own two similar bags.



Not stupid at all, Ludmilla. We all have our "aspirational" bags. I'm currently lusting after a wholly unnecessary, ultimately impractical, bag. 

Happily, common sense and financial sagacity have thus far won the day. But the internal struggle continues...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Not stupid at all, Ludmilla. We all have our "aspirational" bags. I'm currently lusting after a wholly unnecessary, ultimately impractical, bag.
> 
> Happily, common sense and financial sagacity have thus far won the day. But the internal struggle continues...



Totally agree. [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Love the shirt, Remainsilly. As an ardent Edward Gorey fan I adore the _Gashlycrumb Tinies. _


Thanks.
My favorite is "F." And the ennui kid is hilarious.




millivanilli said:


> View attachment 3909702
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find the dog,)
> This us btw a Getman Kindergarten. They spend the whole day in the woods.


I need a day at German Kindergarten.
Your "find the dog" game was great!
Such an adorable snowfox.

Saw "find the cat" photo book--difficult.
This site has similar. With solutions, also.
http://wafflesatnoon.com/find-the-cat-photos/


Ludmilla said:


> Is the little snowfox far up on the right beside the lamp?
> This is my BREE Speedy in various shots. It is at the country house at the moment, but I will take her to the big city after Christmas.
> View attachment 3909717
> View attachment 3909719
> View attachment 3909721
> 
> And here is Mulberry Mable - another Speedy like bag:
> View attachment 3909723
> 
> It is completely stupid/crazy/.... to only think about the LV Speedy, when I already own two similar bags.


Gorgeous!

 My aspirational insanity bag probably is in that big box. Wrapped & waiting.
Oh no. Not stupid/crazy at all.


----------



## remainsilly

Trying out new shoes for cycling today:


Chose skechers(faux laces)& added 3m lightweights reflective hits.
Included fun keyring--guess demonstrates footbed squish?
Used shoe store gift card received.
Will see how they do.


----------



## Ludmilla

magdalinka said:


> Millivanilli: that snow foxy is adorable! Loves the snow
> 
> Ludmila: your speedies are very classy. Agree on the handle issue but after doing some research found that the updated style is called “Bandouliere” and has an adjustable strap. Too far out of my price range though.


Thank you! I think I should play with those before adding a third.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So true. Setting up house is fun but stressful.
> The Speedy B May work for you as it has the crossbody strap. Looks very functional and actually very cute worn that way.
> I prefer the look of the (nonpractical) original and as I have no commute, I can get away with it.
> In fact, I had to buy a long strap somewhere else as the SA wouldn’t sell me one to attach to the handles stating it would ruin the bag pulling that way.
> It’s a great bag for sloppy weather as there is no vachetta. My only concern would be when it’s below zero. Would the canvas freeze?


Guess I will have to enter the boutique one day. 
I have no idea if canvas freezes. Don't think so as we have freezing temperatures and I see tons of LVs around. They all look fine.
Hehe. Sloppy weather is what I have in mind when I think LV DE. And I really like the pattern. I bet you rock your Speedy just wonderfully. There is a cool trick regarding the handle attached strap. You can find a thread in the LV subforum called "LV hacks" or "hacking our LV". You can put an extra ring through the handles.


Fimpagebag said:


> Not stupid at all, Ludmilla. We all have our "aspirational" bags. I'm currently lusting after a wholly unnecessary, ultimately impractical, bag.
> 
> Happily, common sense and financial sagacity have thus far won the day. But the internal struggle continues...


Common sense and financial sagacity are trying to keep me away from Speedy. Normally, my inner child wins. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> My favorite is "F." And the ennui kid is hilarious.
> View attachment 3909828
> 
> 
> I need a day at German Kindergarten.
> Your "find the dog" game was great!
> Such an adorable snowfox.
> 
> Saw "find the cat" photo book--difficult.
> This site has similar. With solutions, also.
> http://wafflesatnoon.com/find-the-cat-photos/
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> My aspirational insanity bag probably is in that big box. Wrapped & waiting.
> Oh no. Not stupid/crazy at all.


Love Gorey!
Hm. I do feel crazy and stupid. Because I do not need more bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Guess I will have to enter the boutique one day.
> I have no idea if canvas freezes. Don't think so as we have freezing temperatures and I see tons of LVs around. They all look fine.
> Hehe. Sloppy weather is what I have in mind when I think LV DE. And I really like the pattern. I bet you rock your Speedy just wonderfully. There is a cool trick regarding the handle attached strap. You can find a thread in the LV subforum called "LV hacks" or "hacking our LV". You can put an extra ring through the handles.
> 
> Common sense and financial sagacity are trying to keep me away from Speedy. Normally, my inner child wins.
> 
> Love Gorey!
> Hm. I do feel crazy and stupid. Because I do not need more bags.



Need is a subjective word [emoji14]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Need is a subjective word [emoji14]


 Yes!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Need is a subjective word [emoji14]


So true, Murphy....


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> My favorite is "F." And the ennui kid is hilarious.
> View attachment 3909828
> 
> 
> I need a day at German Kindergarten.
> Your "find the dog" game was great!
> Such an adorable snowfox.
> 
> Saw "find the cat" photo book--difficult.
> This site has similar. With solutions, also.
> http://wafflesatnoon.com/find-the-cat-photos/
> 
> Gorgeous!
> 
> My aspirational insanity bag probably is in that big box. Wrapped & waiting.
> Oh no. Not stupid/crazy at all.




I have only 1% power on my phone.

German Waldkindergarten, we have two of them, I'll post a pic of the second one tomorrow, you'll love it.

Love the alphabet. K is my real first name, how funny.


----------



## millivanilli

Fimpagebag said:


> Not stupid at all, Ludmilla. We all have our "aspirational" bags. I'm currently lusting after a wholly unnecessary, ultimately impractical, bag.
> 
> Happily, common sense and financial sagacity have thus far won the day. But the internal struggle continues...



ha me too. Actually it's the kelly wallet. Totally out of reach, I mean 3k for a wallet you can't get in easily? Still I am browsing that bad website over and over again, starring at those wallets.


----------



## millivanilli

Fimpagebag said:


> Your dog so reminds me of my beloved dog Sil, Millivanilli. He was my faithful companion for fifteen years and was the inspiration for my avatar.


Oh, I am sorry; I didn't want to cause hurt.


----------



## millivanilli

magdalinka said:


> Millivanilli: that snow foxy is adorable! Loves the snow
> 
> Ludmila: your speedies are very classy. Agree on the handle issue but after doing some research found that the updated style is called “Bandouliere” and has an adjustable strap. Too far out of my price range though.



Thank you Magdalinka. This is the first year she enjoys the snow. The last dog I had, - was the same breed- loved the snow so much, you couldn't persuade her to come in, once it snowed. She died in the snow too, or at least tried to. I brought her to the vet and let her be euthanized. Should have not done that, should have stayed with her in the snow. Well, stupid human I was, what was I expecting from an 18year old dog who obviously said good bye to everybody the day before. Still accusing myself for that coward decision. Lighter topic: snowfox II has many years to come and loves snow finally, which is good, needs to join us skiing in the winter. We'll start next week, will be fun.


----------



## millivanilli

Wanted to share moment of total disbelieve.  Small dog entered the hous,  saw dog bowl,  gave homeowning dog a nice hello and ate up the dog food.  Poor big dog wouldn't understand


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> Oh, I am sorry; I didn't want to cause hurt.



Not to worry, Millivanilli. My memories of my beloved old dog are entirely positive. I was honored to have him for so many years. He never spent one day away from home and was always by my side. Your photos only caused the warmest of feelings and I thank you for posting them.


----------



## millivanilli

Oh dear @Fimpagebag I am quite relieved reading that. I for myself always start crying once I am reminded to any of my dogs, though I am feeling that warm feeling of all the good memories at the same time. Funny fact, albeit we are known as totally unemotional, the most promising way to make a Germyn cry is to reming him or her to a passed dog. 
I returend home and watch Breakfast at Tiffanys (hold on, this will be shocking) for the very first time in my life.

Don't dare writing what I am actually thinking as I guess I'll be the only person on earth who is annoyed by the movie by itself. Clothes are pretty, though.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ha me too. Actually it's the kelly wallet. Totally out of reach, I mean 3k for a wallet you can't get in easily? Still I am browsing that bad website over and over again, starring at those wallets.


Oh dear, 3k for a wallet...
I wonder how they can justify such a price.


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, 3k for a wallet...
> I wonder how they can justify such a price.


 I really don't know! And as much as I read online it's really hard to get into and so to use?
Though it's really pretty. Amazingly pretty.


----------



## millivanilli

ok, last quarter of the movie was good.

Going to bed now, Wish you a great start tomorrow, last week before christmas!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Islanders!!  Happy Monday  and happy week before Christmas!  I started wrapping gifts last night, I didn’t get much done since I had to get to bed kind of early for work. So is everyone finished shopping? Have yet to start?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!!  Happy Monday  and happy week before Christmas!  I started wrapping gifts last night, I didn’t get much done since I had to get to bed kind of early for work. So is everyone finished shopping? Have yet to start?



Good morning! 
I am all finished shopping and wrapping. 
Youngest DD comes home Wednesday. 
Food shopping today. 
Then it’s time to start cooking.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!!  Happy Monday  and happy week before Christmas!  I started wrapping gifts last night, I didn’t get much done since I had to get to bed kind of early for work. So is everyone finished shopping? Have yet to start?


Good afternoon, Tomsmom
I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet....
Shame on me  but, no stress there is still time.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning!
> I am all finished shopping and wrapping.
> Youngest DD comes home Wednesday.
> Food shopping today.
> Then it’s time to start cooking.


Congratulations, Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning!
> I am all finished shopping and wrapping.
> Youngest DD comes home Wednesday.
> Food shopping today.
> Then it’s time to start cooking.


Yayyy for DD coming home !  Enjoy the cooking !


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Congratulations, Murphy!



Thanks!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for DD coming home !  Enjoy the cooking !



I DO love to cook. 
Haven’t heard any plans for our Nash at The Mackeral. 
Is this guy still invited?


----------



## Ludmilla

I am a very bad Christmas girl this year. I am totally behind everything... 

Hehe. If this guy is not coming to the Mackerel Bash I will be very sad.


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> I DO love to cook.
> Haven’t heard any plans for our Nash at The Mackeral.
> Is this guy still invited?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3910521



Lol that guy [emoji23] 

I love how making and having a holiday feast makes me feel. The whole family gathered and so much fun and laughter.. more than a meal for sure. MIL does most of the cooking and it’s amazingly delicious. 
Gifts.. a while ago we started doing a secret Santa and it works so well. Now you only have one person to worry about, not 7+. In my immediate family we exchange gifts for New Years, so I got some time [emoji6]
Need to get the Man in life to bring that Christmas tree home though.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!!  Happy Monday  and happy week before Christmas!  I started wrapping gifts last night, I didn’t get much done since I had to get to bed kind of early for work. So is everyone finished shopping? Have yet to start?



For us “Grandpa Frost” brings small presents and puts them in a sac under the child’s pillow for New Years. No wrapping for me yay!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Love Gorey!
> Hm. I do feel crazy and stupid. Because I do not need more bags.


I refuse to understand such feelings. And greedily stare at box instead.


But, I have several issues.


Murphy47 said:


> Need is a subjective word


You are my hero.


millivanilli said:


> Wanted to share moment of total disbelieve.  Small dog entered the hous,  saw dog bowl,  gave homeowning dog a nice hello and ate up the dog food.  *Poor big dog wouldn't understand*
> View attachment 3909971


Dogs do this a lot. Especially about not eating loose food.


Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, 3k for a wallet...
> I wonder how they can justify such a price.


Same way they can explain spa service refusing to clean bag linings--because linings are "too personal."
Gotta love hermes.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!!  Happy Monday  and happy week before Christmas!  I started wrapping gifts last night, I didn’t get much done since I had to get to bed kind of early for work. So is everyone finished shopping? Have yet to start?


Gift table(above) filling. Halls decked. Will order party trays this week.
Been watching "Christmas movies." Basically, any movie with holiday reference--_Die Hard 1&2, Red, Harry Potter, etc. _Plus British comedy & _Doctor Who_ specials.


magdalinka said:


> For us “Grandpa Frost” brings small presents and puts them in a sac under the child’s pillow for New Years. No wrapping for me yay!!



Ded Moroz? You are Russian or Ukranian?


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> I refuse to understand such feelings. And greedily stare at box instead.
> View attachment 3910632
> 
> But, I have several issues.
> 
> You are my hero.
> 
> Dogs do this a lot. Especially about not eating loose food.
> 
> Same way they can explain spa service refusing to clean bag linings--because linings are "too personal."
> Gotta love hermes.
> 
> Gift table(above) filling. Halls decked. Will order party trays this week.
> Been watching "Christmas movies." Basically, any movie with holiday reference--_Die Hard 1&2, Red, Harry Potter, etc. _Plus British comedy & _Doctor Who_ specials.
> 
> Ded Moroz? You are Russian or Ukranian?



Spot on!! Armenian but raised in Russia, currently neighbors with the Big Apple [emoji519] in the land of snowy Connecticut [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Bad news, Islanders. The Happy Mackerel's proprietor has a brother-in-law he hired for our festivities.


(Talk about an incentive to keep the drinks coming!).


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3910699
> 
> Bad news, Islanders. The Happy Mackerel's proprietor has a brother-in-law he hired for our festivities.
> 
> 
> (Talk about an incentive to keep the drinks coming!).



True. 
Maybe not the most fit, but I bet he’s a lot of fun to drink with. [emoji322]


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> Spot on!! Armenian but raised in Russia, currently neighbors with the Big Apple [emoji519] in the land of snowy Connecticut [emoji4]



I know little of Armenia. Will be happy to learn more.
Really admire Snow Maiden(Снегурочка)--maybe the only female assistant in holiday folklore/gift giving stories.
Girl power!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3910699
> 
> Bad news, Islanders. The Happy Mackerel's proprietor has a brother-in-law he hired for our festivities.
> 
> 
> (Talk about an incentive to keep the drinks coming!).


Holy smoking Santa. I really hope you are kidding me. 
Guess this is his way to revenge his vanished furniture after the Halloween Bash. 


remainsilly said:


> I refuse to understand such feelings. And greedily stare at box instead.
> View attachment 3910632
> 
> But, I have several issues.
> 
> You are my hero.
> 
> Dogs do this a lot. Especially about not eating loose food.
> 
> Same way they can explain spa service refusing to clean bag linings--because linings are "too personal."
> Gotta love hermes.
> 
> Gift table(above) filling. Halls decked. Will order party trays this week.
> Been watching "Christmas movies." Basically, any movie with holiday reference--_Die Hard 1&2, Red, Harry Potter, etc. _Plus British comedy & _Doctor Who_ specials.
> 
> Ded Moroz? You are Russian or Ukranian?


Squeeee!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Dear ladies, I have an appointment at my osteopath's....As I know that as soon as I start complaining about my shoulders , he immediately looks at my handbag, I have decided to take out one of my Le Pliages.
He won't be able to scold me, will he?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3911199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ladies, I have an appointment at my osteopath's....As I know that as soon as I start complaining about my shoulders , he immediately looks at my handbag, I have decided to take out one of my Le Pliages.
> He won't be able to scold me, will he?


No, he won't!
Good luck  at your appointment.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3911199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ladies, I have an appointment at my osteopath's....As I know that as soon as I start complaining about my shoulders , he immediately looks at my handbag, I have decided to take out one of my Le Pliages.
> He won't be able to scold me, will he?



Xlnt idea! Best of luck!


----------



## Mariapia

I am back! I was right... He asked me if I carried lots of heavy stuff and suspiciously looked at my bag...
Didn't dare to go any further...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Squeeee!!!


*SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*!!!!!!!!!!!


Mariapia said:


> I am back! I was right... He asked me if I carried lots of heavy stuff and suspiciously looked at my bag...
> Didn't dare to go any further...


Yay!

Though bag-eyeing doctor probably sneaked out for smoke break, after you left.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> I know little of Armenia. Will be happy to learn more.
> Really admire Snow Maiden(Снегурочка)--maybe the only female assistant in holiday folklore/gift giving stories.
> Girl power!



Never thought of it but true, she is pretty unique. Girl power!!!

I feel Armenians are misrepresented. We either pop up as mafia members in procedurals or Kardashians go around embarrassing us. The generous life-loving people with rich history and ancient roots rarely matter these days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3911199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear ladies, I have an appointment at my osteopath's....As I know that as soon as I start complaining about my shoulders , he immediately looks at my handbag, I have decided to take out one of my Le Pliages.
> He won't be able to scold me, will he?



If he's like most doctors, he won't be able to help himself, Mariapia. It's their nature. Be that as it may, I have always subscribed to my own peculiar philosophy. "Everything in moderation...unless it's something I really really love!"


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> If he's like most doctors, he won't be able to help himself, Mariapia. It's their nature. Be that as it may, I have always subscribed to my own peculiar philosophy. "Everything in moderation...unless it's something I really really love!"



Truer words were never spoken.


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> Never thought of it but true, she is pretty unique. Girl power!!!
> 
> I feel Armenians are misrepresented. We either pop up as mafia members in procedurals or Kardashians go around embarrassing us. The generous life-loving people with rich history and ancient roots rarely matter these days.


Every coin has 2 sides. But many stare horrified at 1 side. Refusing to flip it over.

A heavily inked brute of a man once told me he rescued turtles. Rehabilitated injured ones in his tiny apartment. Before releasing them back into wild.
He used superglue to fill cracks in carapaces. Was brilliant.
Seeing only 1 coin side misses such beauty in this world.


Fimpagebag said:


> If he's like most doctors, he won't be able to help himself, Mariapia. It's their nature.


An opthalmologist once told my teenage self to use baby shampoo, for eye makeup removal.
He raved about matching eye pH & no stinging.
Sounded great.

All my eyelashes fell out.
Because hair has different pH than eyes.
To this day, mild distrust lingers.


----------



## remainsilly

Christmas cacti blooming:


----------



## millivanilli

@Ludmilla hhurry hurry hurry before someone catches it
https://www.collectorsquare.com/sac...eur-du-sac-patine-dans-les-angles-325789.html

https://www.collectorsquare.com/sacs/louis-vuitton/speedy/

Sorry, salzburg and me. Longtraveldistance need to catch the train, shortworded I am though waving to all Islanders here!


----------



## remainsilly

[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-2346#post-31906252"]Your Hermes in action![/URL]
Was inspired by my dear friend--to embrace the unexpected & rebel against norms.
Added summery pool design scarf & sea blue bag into winter mix.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Your Hermes in action!
> Was inspired by my dear friend--to embrace the unexpected & rebel against norms.
> Added summery pool design scarf & sea blue bag into winter mix.


Wonderful, remainsilly!


----------



## millivanilli

men's desing I missed Loved it!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Your Hermes in action!
> Was inspired by my dear friend--to embrace the unexpected & rebel against norms.
> Added summery pool design scarf & sea blue bag into winter mix.


Beautiful color and bag!


----------



## remainsilly

Thank you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi Islanders!  I’m at work counting down the days (1 more) until Christmas break. One of the perks of working for the department of education is having off when the kids are off .  Still in my neverfull, I may save the epi speedy for Christmas.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi islanders, as we have a pilot's strike tomorrow and as this causes always troubles with the trains I am driving home now. 
Pretty happy to leave the big city for a while now.



Tomsmom said:


> Hi Islanders!  I’m at work counting down the days (1 more) until Christmas break. One of the perks of working for the department of education is having off when the kids are off .  Still in my neverfull, I may save the epi speedy for Christmas.


Yay! Only one more day!
Here, almost everything is closed down until Jan 8. Most people are on vacation. Is it the same at your department?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hi islanders, as we have a pilot's strike tomorrow and as this causes always troubles with the trains I am driving home now.
> Pretty happy to leave the big city for a while now.
> 
> 
> Yay! Only one more day!
> Here, almost everything is closed down until Jan 8. Most people are on vacation. Is it the same at your department?



I think things slow down and a lot of people take vacation time because the kids are off from school until Jan 2.


----------



## remainsilly

Same coat & bag as yesterday.
Different scarf & shoes.


Laziness disguised as fashion statement.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Same coat & bag as yesterday.
> Different scarf & shoes.
> View attachment 3913129
> 
> Laziness disguised as fashion statement.



Worked perfectly. Looks awesome.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Worked perfectly. Looks awesome.


Thanks. Feel more quirky, less posh. 
Like it.

I remember you got lc backpack. Arrived wrinkled--any updates?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. Feel more quirky, less posh.
> Like it.
> 
> I remember you got lc backpack. Arrived wrinkled--any updates?



Total failure on packing. Rolled it hand threw in box with no packing materials. 
WRINKLED from top to bottom. They wouldn’t fall out even though I stuffed it with paper and hung near vent. So back it went. 
I’ll keep looking.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Total failure on packing. Rolled it hand threw in box with no packing materials.
> WRINKLED from top to bottom. They wouldn’t fall out even though I stuffed it with paper and hung near vent. So back it went.
> I’ll keep looking.


Bummer.
Maybe Santa will surprise you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday everyone!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I think things slow down and a lot of people take vacation time because the kids are off from school until Jan 2.


Sounds good. It is nice when everything slows down a bit. 


remainsilly said:


> Same coat & bag as yesterday.
> Different scarf & shoes.
> View attachment 3913129
> 
> Laziness disguised as fashion statement.


Great adventure outfit!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Total failure on packing. Rolled it hand threw in box with no packing materials.
> WRINKLED from top to bottom. They wouldn’t fall out even though I stuffed it with paper and hung near vent. So back it went.
> I’ll keep looking.


Hmpf. Not nice. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!!


Happy Friday!
We had a very gloomy wet day. Had to do some last minute shopping. Now I will snatch some of mother's Christmas cookies and mulled wine light some candles and stare into the dark.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hmpf. Not nice.
> 
> Happy Friday!
> We had a very gloomy wet day. Had to do some last minute shopping. Now I will snatch some of mother's Christmas cookies and mulled wine light some candles and stare into the dark.



Gloomy here too. No rain tho we desperately need it. 
Joining the Brown Rainbow Brigade. 
Photo soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gloomy here too. No rain tho we desperately need it.
> Joining the Brown Rainbow Brigade.
> Photo soon!


Yay! Very excited to see your new brownie.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Gloomy here too. No rain tho we desperately need it.
> Joining the Brown Rainbow Brigade.
> Photo soon!



Yayyy!! For brown


----------



## Ludmilla

Running some last errands before Christmas strikes and all shops are closed down for three days. 


Please excuse the crappy pic - we are still living in a gloomy rain fog cloud and you have no chance of catching some light. 

Soooo......,


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Total failure on packing. Rolled it hand threw in box with no packing materials.
> WRINKLED from top to bottom. They wouldn’t fall out even though I stuffed it with paper and hung near vent. So back it went.
> I’ll keep looking.


Unbelievable, Murphy! Where did you get it from?


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
For brown bag lovers....look at Gérard Darel Cut GD bag. Spring collection. €320.
Seems perfect ..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, fellow Islanders. If by any chance I'm incommunicado on the day, A Merry and Joyful Christmas to all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3913962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> For brown bag lovers....look at Gérard Darel Cut GD bag. Spring collection. €320.
> Seems perfect ..


My dear Mariapia. You are a very bad islander - enabeling just before Christmas.
This bag is very pretty for sure! I need to put Darel bags on my list.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Islanders. If by any chance I'm incommunicado on the day, A Merry and Joyful Christmas to all!


Wishing you a very merry Christmas to. And tons of health for you and DH.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable, Murphy! Where did you get it from?



Nordstrom. 
Soooo disappointing.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3913962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> For brown bag lovers....look at Gérard Darel Cut GD bag. Spring collection. €320.
> Seems perfect ..



Bag ninjas time [emoji6]


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Running some last errands before Christmas strikes and all shops are closed down for three days.
> View attachment 3913957
> 
> Please excuse the crappy pic - we are still living in a gloomy rain fog cloud and you have no chance of catching some light.
> 
> Soooo......,
> View attachment 3913958


Love the whole pic Ludmilla. I hope you get all your errands finished.

I’m off to the mall with Miss 11 who has literally nothing to wear for family dinner with the in laws on Christmas Eve...wish me luck lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Nordstrom.
> Soooo disappointing.


Wow that just stinks


----------



## remainsilly

Nut roll arrived! Bit frozen.
But microwave is miraculous beastie.


Holiday bag choice:
deadly ponies mr. fillnzip(forest, NZ deer nappa) & loewe elephant as charm


Shown with *awesome* hand-knitted, English wool scarf--finally cold enough to wear
---


Ludmilla said:


> Running some last errands before Christmas strikes and all shops are closed down for three days.
> View attachment 3913957
> 
> Please excuse the crappy pic - we are still living in a gloomy rain fog cloud and you have no chance of catching some light.
> 
> Soooo......,
> View attachment 3913958


Is great photo! 
Lc looking very festive & bright.

Hmm. Am I ready?
New book:
swear words highlighted so far=47
cigarette/smoking references=63
Yep, bring on the Christmas cheer!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3913962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> For brown bag lovers....look at Gérard Darel Cut GD bag. Spring collection. €320.
> Seems perfect ..


Nice shape & leather!
@Murphy47 looking forward to reveal!


Tomsmom said:


> Love the whole pic Ludmilla. I hope you get all your errands finished.
> 
> I’m off to the mall with Miss 11 who has literally nothing to wear for family dinner with the in laws on Christmas Eve...wish me luck lol!


The mall--now? With 11 year old girl?
Shopping for clothes?
Omg!
Good luck. I'll tally more swear words in my book, just for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Nut roll arrived! Bit frozen.
> But microwave is miraculous beastie.
> View attachment 3914103
> 
> Holiday bag choice:
> deadly ponies mr. fillnzip(forest, NZ deer nappa) & loewe elephant as charm
> View attachment 3914104
> 
> Shown with *awesome* hand-knitted, English wool scarf--finally cold enough to wear
> ---
> 
> Is great photo!
> Lc looking very festive & bright.
> 
> Hmm. Am I ready?
> New book:
> swear words highlighted so far=47
> cigarette/smoking references=63
> Yep, bring on the Christmas cheer!
> 
> Nice shape & leather!
> @Murphy47 looking forward to reveal!
> 
> The mall--now? With 11 year old girl?
> Shopping for clothes?
> Omg!
> Good luck. I'll tally more swear words in my book, just for you.


 
You make me smile lol!  Thankfully Miss 11 scored a really nice sweater in the first store we went to. So I was able to do some damage at Macys before picking up Miss 16 at drivers ed. It was a good morning thank goodness!  

I really really like that green on the DP bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Islanders. If by any chance I'm incommunicado on the day, A Merry and Joyful Christmas to all!


Merry Christmas to you and the whole family, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My dear Mariapia. You are a very bad islander - enabeling just before Christmas.
> This bag is very pretty for sure! I need to put Darel bags on my list.


No, no...  Ludmilla, I know you are only interested in the Speedy....


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Nut roll arrived! Bit frozen.
> But microwave is miraculous beastie.
> View attachment 3914103
> 
> Holiday bag choice:
> deadly ponies mr. fillnzip(forest, NZ deer nappa) & loewe elephant as charm
> View attachment 3914104
> 
> Shown with *awesome* hand-knitted, English wool scarf--finally cold enough to wear
> ---
> 
> Is great photo!
> Lc looking very festive & bright.
> 
> Hmm. Am I ready?
> New book:
> swear words highlighted so far=47
> cigarette/smoking references=63
> Yep, bring on the Christmas cheer!
> 
> Nice shape & leather!
> @Murphy47 looking forward to reveal!
> 
> The mall--now? With 11 year old girl?
> Shopping for clothes?
> Omg!
> Good luck. I'll tally more swear words in my book, just for you.




let me guess, you made a detox after the book that yoiu received?

Merry Christmas to everyone if we won't read us tomorrow.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> You make me smile lol!  Thankfully Miss 11 scored a really nice sweater in the first store we went to. So I was able to do some damage at Macys before picking up Miss 16 at drivers ed. It was a good morning thank goodness!
> 
> I really really like that green on the DP bag!


Yay! Clothing mission accomplished!

Thanks. Was my 1st dp bag. Also love color.


millivanilli said:


> let me guess, you made a detox after the book that yoiu received?
> 
> Merry Christmas to everyone if we won't read us tomorrow.


Detox? You mean the nutroll?
Was gift. Receive 1 each year, same kind person.
There IS a Santa Claus.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nordstrom.
> Soooo disappointing.


Booooo.


Mariapia said:


> No, no...  Ludmilla, I know you are only interested in the Speedy....


Haha. I am not so sure about this.  still on the fence with that bag and the fact that everyone would know I am carrying LV.


remainsilly said:


> Nut roll arrived! Bit frozen.
> But microwave is miraculous beastie.
> View attachment 3914103
> 
> Holiday bag choice:
> deadly ponies mr. fillnzip(forest, NZ deer nappa) & loewe elephant as charm
> View attachment 3914104
> 
> Shown with *awesome* hand-knitted, English wool scarf--finally cold enough to wear
> ---
> 
> Is great photo!
> Lc looking very festive & bright.
> 
> Hmm. Am I ready?
> New book:
> swear words highlighted so far=47
> cigarette/smoking references=63
> Yep, bring on the Christmas cheer!
> 
> Nice shape & leather!
> @Murphy47 looking forward to reveal!
> 
> The mall--now? With 11 year old girl?
> Shopping for clothes?
> Omg!
> Good luck. I'll tally more swear words in my book, just for you.


Like your scarf and bag choice. They look very good together. Relaxed and ready for some awesome adventures.
Hehe. Any more swearwords?


Tomsmom said:


> Love the whole pic Ludmilla. I hope you get all your errands finished.
> 
> I’m off to the mall with Miss 11 who has literally nothing to wear for family dinner with the in laws on Christmas Eve...wish me luck lol!


Thank you! Glad you got everything done, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

In my part of the island Christmas Eve is the most important part of the holidays. So, I am wishing all active and lurking islandes, the mole rats and our landlord a very merry and peaceful Christmas.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Yay! Clothing mission accomplished!
> 
> Thanks. Was my 1st dp bag. Also love color.
> 
> Detox? You mean the nutroll?
> Was gift. Receive 1 each year, same kind person.
> There IS a Santa Claus.
> 
> Merry Christmas!


nope I meant highlighting swearwords


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Like your scarf and bag choice. They look very good together. Relaxed and ready for some awesome adventures.
> Hehe. Any more swearwords?


Thanks Scarf is so cool.
I should tally irl swear words, heard from holiday shoppers. Total would grow impressively.


millivanilli said:


> nope I meant highlighting swearwords


Ah, yes. I do find it calms me.


----------



## remainsilly

All is calm,


all is bright.


Happiest of holidays to everyone.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> In my part of the island Christmas Eve is the most important part of the holidays. So, I am wishing all active and lurking islandes, the mole rats and our landlord a very merry and peaceful Christmas.
> View attachment 3914605


A very Merry Christmas to you Ludmilla!  Hugs!


----------



## Mariapia

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## millivanilli

Thank you dear, merry christmas to all of you too (again). Eagerly waiting for gift-reports to come in.

let's start with that big box...

what is in it?


----------



## Murphy47

Merry Christmas to all islanders! Happy and peaceful here. Everyone enjoyed their presents. Food tasty, but not very hot. Afraid I will be getting new oven for “big present”.


----------



## vink

Hi, it’s finally Christmas morning here. Merry Christmas everyone! [emoji4]


----------



## Murphy47

vink said:


> Hi, it’s finally Christmas morning here. Merry Christmas everyone! [emoji4]



Buon Natale. 
Joyeux Noel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Merry Christmas to all!


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Tomsmom

vink said:


> Hi, it’s finally Christmas morning here. Merry Christmas everyone! [emoji4]


Merry Christmas!!


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> let's start with that big box...
> 
> what is in it?



Gladstone-style bag, #5 grip in US buffalo(bison) leather--by Colonel Littleton:


Totally beautiful craftsmanship. Very heavy & masculine design.
Unfortunately, will be returning.
Tough decision, but best.

Also received new perfume. Smells nice.
Box unfolds into crucifix shape.
(should counteract all the pre-holiday swear word tallies)


Hope islanders enjoyed today.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Gladstone-style bag, #5 grip in US buffalo(bison) leather--by Colonel Littleton:
> View attachment 3915653
> 
> Totally beautiful craftsmanship. Very heavy & masculine design.
> Unfortunately, will be returning.
> Tough decision, but best.
> 
> Also received new perfume. Smells nice.
> Box unfolds into crucifix shape.
> (should counteract all the pre-holiday swear word tallies)
> View attachment 3915652
> 
> Hope islanders enjoyed today.



Looks like you had a lovely day!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like you had a lovely day!


Sorry about oven.
How was your day?


----------



## Ludmilla

Goid morning islanders!
Hope everyone had lovely holidays so far. 



remainsilly said:


> Gladstone-style bag, #5 grip in US buffalo(bison) leather--by Colonel Littleton:
> View attachment 3915653
> 
> Totally beautiful craftsmanship. Very heavy & masculine design.
> Unfortunately, will be returning.
> Tough decision, but best.
> 
> Also received new perfume. Smells nice.
> Box unfolds into crucifix shape.
> (should counteract all the pre-holiday swear word tallies)
> View attachment 3915652
> 
> Hope islanders enjoyed today.


Awwwwww. Noooooo!  It is so pretty and you wanted it so badly. 
I would totally use it as a storage place for my wool. I won a "Casablanca leather suitcase" (aka "the heavy beast") and I put my wool in there. The suitcase is a nice display, too. Can't you use it somehow? 
H perfume?


----------



## millivanilli

Good morning! DD birthday today, 11 years old

Great bag!

heading to butterflies now.

:inlove:


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I can't wait for all your Christmas gifts pics.
Remainsilly, your brown bag is a beauty. Ludmilla is right, you can use it to store wool or other nice things.
Congrats on H new perfume!. It smells so nice.
Happy birthday to your DD, millivanilli.❤️❤️
I got no gifts but I was invited to a great restaurant yesterday. 
I had bought a Longchamp neo Le Pliage in navy blue ( new model with an outside pocket) for one of my good friends and as soon as she saw it, she put away the bag she had taken with her and carried the LP straight away.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I can't wait for all your Christmas gifts pics.
> Remainsilly, your brown bag is a beauty. Ludmilla is right, you can use it to store wool or other nice things.
> Congrats on H new perfume!. It smells so nice.
> Happy birthday to your DD, millivanilli.[emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> I got no gifts but I was invited to a great restaurant yesterday.
> I had bought a Longchamp neo Le Pliage in navy blue ( new model with an outside pocket) for one of my good friends and as soon as she saw it, she put away the bag she had taken with her and carried the LP straight away.



I am going to check that out! A pocket?!? Sounds perfect. 
I don’t usually get gifts either. I like to shop on the 26th when everything is deeply discounted.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Goid morning islanders!
> Hope everyone had lovely holidays so far.
> 
> 
> Awwwwww. Noooooo!  It is so pretty and you wanted it so badly.
> I would totally use it as a storage place for my wool. I won a "Casablanca leather suitcase" (aka "the heavy beast") and I put my wool in there. The suitcase is a nice display, too. Can't you use it somehow?
> H perfume?


Thanks.
It is pretty. But not what I expected, once seen irl.
Happens. No point in letting gift become burden. Other things out there--will suit better.
Your Casablanca case sounds cool!

Yes, perfume is nice. Had not smelled before. 
Sophisticated, yet playful. No notes of horse.


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I can't wait for all your Christmas gifts pics.
> Remainsilly, your brown bag is a beauty. Ludmilla is right, you can use it to store wool or other nice things.
> Congrats on H new perfume!. It smells so nice.
> Happy birthday to your DD, millivanilli.❤️❤️
> I got no gifts but I was invited to a great restaurant yesterday.
> I had bought a Longchamp neo Le Pliage in navy blue ( new model with an outside pocket) for one of my good friends and as soon as she saw it, she put away the bag she had taken with her and carried the LP straight away.


Experiences with friends are wonderful on holidays! Glad you enjoyed.
How lovely that your gift was so appreciated, too.

Thanks.
I do not knit, so no wool to store. 
Other gifts worked out great--so returning bag no biggie.
Man chose perfume as "something girly." 
Apparently hermes had "no scarves with bicycles on them." Bummer.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am going to check that out! A pocket?!? Sounds perfect.
> I don’t usually get gifts either. I like to shop on the 26th when everything is deeply discounted.


Yes, Murphy, you should have a look at that new model.
No heavy discounts on the 26 Th here.
The sales period will ( officially) start around Jan 10th ..


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> It is pretty. But not what I expected, once seen irl.
> Happens. No point in letting gift become burden. Other things out there--will suit better.
> Your Casablanca case sounds cool!
> 
> Yes, perfume is nice. Had not smelled before.
> Sophisticated, yet playful. No notes of horse.
> 
> Experiences with friends are wonderful on holidays! Glad you enjoyed.
> How lovely that your gift was so appreciated, too.
> 
> Thanks.
> I do not knit, so no wool to store.
> Other gifts worked out great--so returning bag no biggie.
> Man chose perfume as "something girly."
> Apparently hermes had "no scarves with bicycles on them." Bummer.


In France they say that around 48% of people will either return one of their gifts or.... put them on sale on eBay..Among those... a majority of young persons....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> In France they say that around 48% of people will either return one of their gifts or.... put them on sale on eBay..Among those... a majority of young persons....


Must be why gift cards become so popular.
Is what I give my nephew.


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Good morning! DD birthday today, 11 years old
> 
> Great bag!
> 
> heading to butterflies now.
> 
> :inlove:


Happy birthday to your dd!  I have an 11 yr old too, she’s our youngest.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello girls!
It has been raining cats and dogs for two days now...
But I shouldn't complain. I saw that snow and freezing temperatures have reached the North of the US and Canada.
I hope that our friends living in those parts are okay..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello girls!
> It has been raining cats and dogs for two days now...
> But I shouldn't complain. I saw that snow and freezing temperatures have reached the North of the US and Canada.
> I hope that our friends living in those parts are okay..



Good morning! 
We had snow yesterday as a surprise. 
As I write this it is 2. Yes, 2 degrees Fahrenheit. Will hover around same temps for the next week. 
Since hubbie works outside, I will be whipping up some tasty and filling dishes to keep him from being grumpy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I got the big Dillards sale yesterday. 
I was very bad. Today I will looks and decide which to keep and wash up all the clothes everyone received for Christmas. 
Stay warm and dry everyone.


----------



## millivanilli

how many bag do I count? :laughing:


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope all islanders survived the holidays. 
@Murphy47 what a haul!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning!
> We had snow yesterday as a surprise.
> As I write this it is 2. Yes, 2 degrees Fahrenheit. Will hover around same temps for the next week.
> Since hubbie works outside, I will be whipping up some tasty and filling dishes to keep him from being grumpy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916715
> 
> I got the big Dillards sale yesterday.
> I was very bad. Today I will looks and decide which to keep and wash up all the clothes everyone received for Christmas.
> Stay warm and dry everyone.


Wow!
Excited to hear how you choose.
Bags look great--I see chocolate.
This blocks bags from view momentarily, as my eyes fog with glee.
---
Rainy & cold weather. Not friendly for cycling.


----------



## Tomsmom

Nice haul Murphy! Can’t wait to see what you bought .

It’s very cold here I think my car thermometer said 19 degrees or so. I just got back from thrifting I had a great time. I’m taking a break from packing up my first floor. We start a big renovation next week, we’re going open concept.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Nice haul Murphy! Can’t wait to see what you bought .
> 
> It’s very cold here I think my car thermometer said 19 degrees or so. I just got back from thrifting I had a great time. I’m taking a break from packing up my first floor. We start a big renovation next week, we’re going open concept.



I liked open concept when the kids were small. 
Now that I have all quasi adults, I like WALLS. 
Best of luck with the reno!


----------



## Murphy47

Teaser reveal 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coach Rexi bag charm
Coach Wristlet
Michael Kors smartwatch
Lilly Pulitzer “bullet journal”
Dooney drawstring tote
Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody

And one to reveal later after nap. 
I bought six bags. Won’t keep all. 
The floral Coach in the earlier picture is sticky. I think the glue is seeping through the zipper area. Will probably return.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Teaser reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916920
> 
> Coach Rexi bag charm
> Coach Wristlet
> Michael Kors smartwatch
> Lilly Pulitzer “bullet journal”
> Dooney drawstring tote
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> 
> And one to reveal later after nap.
> I bought six bags. Won’t keep all.
> The floral Coach in the earlier picture is sticky. I think the glue is seeping through the zipper area. Will probably return.


Wow what a sale!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Nice haul Murphy! Can’t wait to see what you bought .
> 
> It’s very cold here I think my car thermometer said 19 degrees or so. I just got back from thrifting I had a great time. I’m taking a break from packing up my first floor. We start a big renovation next week, we’re going open concept.


Opening spaces opens up possibilities.
Good luck with renovations.


Murphy47 said:


> Teaser reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916920
> 
> Coach Rexi bag charm
> Coach Wristlet
> Michael Kors smartwatch
> Lilly Pulitzer “bullet journal”
> Dooney drawstring tote
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> 
> And one to reveal later after nap.
> I bought six bags. Won’t keep all.
> The floral Coach in the earlier picture is sticky. I think the glue is seeping through the zipper area. Will probably return.


Shame about floral--is pretty!
Oooooooh, love coach rexy charms.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Teaser reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916920
> 
> Coach Rexi bag charm
> Coach Wristlet
> Michael Kors smartwatch
> Lilly Pulitzer “bullet journal”
> Dooney drawstring tote
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> 
> And one to reveal later after nap.
> I bought six bags. Won’t keep all.
> The floral Coach in the earlier picture is sticky. I think the glue is seeping through the zipper area. Will probably return.


Ooooooh! Yay on sales. 
I like that watch a lot. Unfortunately, I do not like carrying watches. They irritate me.
Charm, wallet and bullet journal are very nice, also. I am a sucker for bullet journals and have wayyyy to many of them. 
Hope to see more of the bags, soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Nice haul Murphy! Can’t wait to see what you bought .
> 
> It’s very cold here I think my car thermometer said 19 degrees or so. I just got back from thrifting I had a great time. I’m taking a break from packing up my first floor. We start a big renovation next week, we’re going open concept.


Good luck for the renovation. I am still stuck in moving.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good luck for the renovation. I am still stuck in moving.


Moving is always complicated, Ludmilla especially when you move to a new city.
When we left Paris, lots of my furniture stayed there before someone told us about a lorry driver who was taking goods  (!!!) to Paris and was supposed to come back to the South with nothing. He was glad to have an unexpected last  minute customer on the way back and it cost us very little.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Moving is always complicated, Ludmilla especially when you move to a new city.
> When we left Paris, lots of my furniture stayed there before someone told us about a lorry driver who was taking goods  (!!!) to Paris and was supposed to come back to the South with nothing. He was glad to have an unexpected last  minute customer on the way back and it cost us very little.


This sounds great. I am waiting for such an opportunity as I do not have to move a lot stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good luck for the renovation. I am still stuck in moving.


Moving is so hard, I’m packing boxes to put away for now and I’m not going anywhere lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooh! Yay on sales.
> I like that watch a lot. Unfortunately, I do not like carrying watches. They irritate me.
> Charm, wallet and bullet journal are very nice, also. I am a sucker for bullet journals and have wayyyy to many of them.
> Hope to see more of the bags, soon.


Never got bullet journal--but blank books, oh yeah.
Only wear watch when travel.


Mariapia said:


> Moving is always complicated, Ludmilla especially when you move to a new city.
> When we left Paris, lots of my furniture stayed there before someone told us about a lorry driver who was taking goods  (!!!) to Paris and was supposed to come back to the South with nothing. He was glad to have an unexpected last  minute customer on the way back and it cost us very little.


Brilliant!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooh! Yay on sales.
> I like that watch a lot. Unfortunately, I do not like carrying watches. They irritate me.
> Charm, wallet and bullet journal are very nice, also. I am a sucker for bullet journals and have wayyyy to many of them.
> Hope to see more of the bags, soon.


Ha! Me too! Never thought I'd meet a person not wearing watches.


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> Nice haul Murphy! Can’t wait to see what you bought .
> 
> It’s very cold here I think my car thermometer said 19 degrees or so. I just got back from thrifting I had a great time. I’m taking a break from packing up my first floor. We start a big renovation next week, we’re going open concept.


Good luk for the renovation!


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Gladstone-style bag, #5 grip in US buffalo(bison) leather--by Colonel Littleton:
> View attachment 3915653
> 
> Totally beautiful craftsmanship. Very heavy & masculine design.
> Unfortunately, will be returning.
> Tough decision, but best.
> 
> Also received new perfume. Smells nice.
> Box unfolds into crucifix shape.
> (should counteract all the pre-holiday swear word tallies)
> View attachment 3915652
> 
> Hope islanders enjoyed today.


Did I already answer to that or did I only think about the bag... can't remember.  I really adored the bag.
Have the twilly perfume as well, it lasts forever which I like as other fragrances of Hermes don't stay on my skin


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Murphy, you should have a look at that new model.
> No heavy discounts on the 26 Th here.
> The sales period will ( officially) start around Jan 10th ..


I couldn't find them on the website. An additional pocket would be great!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Teaser reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916920
> 
> Coach Rexi bag charm
> Coach Wristlet
> Michael Kors smartwatch
> Lilly Pulitzer “bullet journal”
> Dooney drawstring tote
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> 
> And one to reveal later after nap.
> I bought six bags. Won’t keep all.
> The floral Coach in the earlier picture is sticky. I think the glue is seeping through the zipper area. Will probably return.


Woooow, what a find! I like all of them, would have a hard time deciding which to return.


----------



## millivanilli

So dear islanders, tired I am, to bed I go. Visited Castle Neuschwanstein.

Overrated comes to mind.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> Did I already answer to that or did I only think about the bag... can't remember.  I really adored the bag.
> Have the twilly perfume as well, it lasts forever which I like as other fragrances of Hermes don't stay on my skin


Thanks. Returned bag today--bulky & heavy.

Man chose twilly perfume for me. Said other h perfumes smelled too "musky." Unsure.
Glad we are fragrance twins.


millivanilli said:


> So dear islanders, tired I am, to bed I go. Visited Castle Neuschwanstein.
> 
> Overrated comes to mind.


Agreed.
Castle across from it is cool, I hear.


----------



## remainsilly

Bag for today:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-901#post-31920813"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. Returned bag today--bulky & heavy.
> 
> Man chose twilly perfume for me. Said other h perfumes smelled too "musky." Unsure.
> Glad we are fragrance twins.
> Agreed.
> Castle across from it is cool, I hear.




I wish I would have visited that one, as it looked so much nicer. Perhaps in the future, not quite sure yet. I am still hurt that I - AGAIN!- didn't get Krautkrapfen though I really tried. Don't know how often I need to visit that part of Bavaria until someone shows mercy and offers me a plate of them.

Next week: Caste Herrenchiemsee. Will make pictures. Today I wasn't lucky, it was too foggy. 

Didn't got to bed, husband managed to get access to Twin peaks 3rd season but well... you know. David Lynch.. we started from Season 1 Episode 1 again.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Teaser reveal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3916920
> 
> Coach Rexi bag charm
> Coach Wristlet
> Michael Kors smartwatch
> Lilly Pulitzer “bullet journal”
> Dooney drawstring tote
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> 
> And one to reveal later after nap.
> I bought six bags. Won’t keep all.
> The floral Coach in the earlier picture is sticky. I think the glue is seeping through the zipper area. Will probably return.


Wow!
Congrats on your finds, Murphy!
You did a very good job.
But tell me, what is a bullet journal?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Ha! Me too! Never thought I'd meet a person not wearing watches.


I looooove watches. I started a small collection when I was younger and decided to stop . 
I wish I had done the same with bags.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Never got bullet journal--but blank books, oh yeah.
> Only wear watch when travel.
> 
> Brilliant!



I discovered a “bullet journal” is just a fancy to do list. This I can get behind. I am all about the to do list.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I looooove watches. I started a small collection when I was younger and decided to stop .
> I wish I had done the same with bags.



Watches don’t come in the infinite variety bags do.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Congrats on your finds, Murphy!
> You did a very good job.
> But tell me, what is a bullet journal?



Bullet journal is just fancy to do list. 
Then add stickers like a schoolgirl project.


----------



## Murphy47

Okay ladies, here is what I am keeping. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



MK jet set tote brown with Mulberry trim
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dooney drawstring bucket in pink polka dots
	

		
			
		

		
	



Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody 


Brahmin tote in a beautiful grey. 

Sadly, nothing in the brown rainbow spectrum in leather. 
I wear lots of purple, pink, blue and green so grey goes much better than brown.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Murphy47 said:


> Okay ladies, here is what I am keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918255
> 
> MK jet set tote brown with Mulberry trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918260
> 
> Dooney drawstring bucket in pink polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918261
> 
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> View attachment 3918262
> 
> Brahmin tote in a beautiful grey.
> 
> Sadly, nothing in the brown rainbow spectrum in leather.
> I wear lots of purple, pink, blue and green so grey goes much better than brown.



Gotta say I love the polka dots!


----------



## Murphy47

Cookiefiend said:


> Gotta say I love the polka dots!



Me too. It makes me smile. 
It doesn’t really go with anything well but I like it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Okay ladies, here is what I am keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918255
> 
> MK jet set tote brown with Mulberry trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918260
> 
> Dooney drawstring bucket in pink polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918261
> 
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> View attachment 3918262
> 
> Brahmin tote in a beautiful grey.
> 
> Sadly, nothing in the brown rainbow spectrum in leather.
> I wear lots of purple, pink, blue and green so grey goes much better than brown.


Nice choices!  I like the MK colors.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Okay ladies, here is what I am keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918255
> 
> MK jet set tote brown with Mulberry trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918260
> 
> Dooney drawstring bucket in pink polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918261
> 
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> View attachment 3918262
> 
> Brahmin tote in a beautiful grey.
> 
> Sadly, nothing in the brown rainbow spectrum in leather.
> I wear lots of purple, pink, blue and green so grey goes much better than brown.


Bravo, Murphy! Now you are all set for year 2018!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Okay ladies, here is what I am keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918255
> 
> MK jet set tote brown with Mulberry trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918260
> 
> Dooney drawstring bucket in pink polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918261
> 
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> View attachment 3918262
> 
> Brahmin tote in a beautiful grey.
> 
> Sadly, nothing in the brown rainbow spectrum in leather.
> I wear lots of purple, pink, blue and green so grey goes much better than brown.



Love your choices, Murphy. I'm a fan of Brahmin, and your Dooney just brightens my day. 

As for the brown rainbow, not to fret. I've got that covered....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3918547
> 
> 
> Love your choices, Murphy. I'm a fan of Brahmin, and your Dooney just brightens my day.
> 
> As for the brown rainbow, not to fret. I've got that covered....


What a peaceful and happy dog family, Fim!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Okay ladies, here is what I am keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918255
> 
> MK jet set tote brown with Mulberry trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918260
> 
> Dooney drawstring bucket in pink polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918261
> 
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> View attachment 3918262
> 
> Brahmin tote in a beautiful grey.
> 
> Sadly, nothing in the brown rainbow spectrum in leather.
> I wear lots of purple, pink, blue and green so grey goes much better than brown.


funny. Went to LV today to have a look at the NF, which I've been thinking about for over 5 years now and which I've been trying to buy for 5 years now. Simply can't pull the trigger. Went empty-handed today again and thought "maybe there is one from MK" and tadaaa Have to check that out.


----------



## millivanilli

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3918547
> 
> 
> Love your choices, Murphy. I'm a fan of Brahmin, and your Dooney just brightens my day.
> 
> As for the brown rainbow, not to fret. I've got that covered....


awww so cute!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> funny. Went to LV today to have a look at the NF, which I've been thinking about for over 5 years now and which I've been trying to buy for 5 years now. Simply can't pull the trigger. Went empty-handed today again and thought "maybe there is one from MK" and tadaaa Have to check that out.



The NF is sooo cute. But the straps are just to short for me. 
MK has longer straps and POCKETS.  I find it much more functional.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, Murphy! Now you are all set for year 2018!



Yup, Ban island for me for this year. 
I have been trying to put together a functional wardrobe so I don’t stand in front of the closet going “Oh lord, what am I going to wear?” Every single day. 
I am almost there.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> So dear islanders, tired I am, to bed I go. Visited Castle Neuschwanstein.
> 
> Overrated comes to mind.


Never been to Neuschwanstein. 
And never been to Herrenchiemsee, either.  I visited the third this year - don't remember the name. 
Oh, and never heard of Krautkrapfen before.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I looooove watches. I started a small collection when I was younger and decided to stop .
> I wish I had done the same with bags.


Hehe. We cannot collect everything. 


Murphy47 said:


> Okay ladies, here is what I am keeping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918255
> 
> MK jet set tote brown with Mulberry trim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918260
> 
> Dooney drawstring bucket in pink polka dots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3918261
> 
> Vera Bradley triple zip crossbody
> View attachment 3918262
> 
> Brahmin tote in a beautiful grey.
> 
> Sadly, nothing in the brown rainbow spectrum in leather.
> I wear lots of purple, pink, blue and green so grey goes much better than brown.


I like the Jet Set tote a lot. Hehe. I like the other bags a lot, too. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3918547
> 
> 
> Love your choices, Murphy. I'm a fan of Brahmin, and your Dooney just brightens my day.
> 
> As for the brown rainbow, not to fret. I've got that covered....



And covered very very well.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Murphy47 said:


> Me too. It makes me smile.
> It doesn’t really go with anything well but I like it.


That's all that matters - polka dots and a smile will win the day!



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3918547
> 
> 
> Love your choices, Murphy. I'm a fan of Brahmin, and your Dooney just brightens my day.
> 
> As for the brown rainbow, not to fret. I've got that covered....


ohmigoodness!!
D'AWWWW! 



Murphy47 said:


> Yup, Ban island for me for this year.
> I have been trying to put together a functional wardrobe so I don’t stand in front of the closet going “Oh lord, what am I going to wear?” Every single day.
> I am almost there.


bwahahaha - made me laugh! You are not alone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3918547
> 
> 
> Love your choices, Murphy. I'm a fan of Brahmin, and your Dooney just brightens my day.
> 
> As for the brown rainbow, not to fret. I've got that covered....


Oh my goodness so much cuteness in one place!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Never been to Neuschwanstein.
> And never been to Herrenchiemsee, either.  I visited the third this year - don't remember the name.
> Oh, and never heard of Krautkrapfen before.




Ah you can totally skip that. ittibitty comes to mind too. Always thought it'd be hughe and amazing and.... Ludwig II, but, well. But it was fun to climb the Tegelberg near to it. It has a cabin as well, so you don't need to walk the 900 Höhenmeter.

Krautkrapfen, I wasn't sure if you'd know them, these are relatively unknown. Typicall Allgäuer food, very hard to make, typical Grandma-food. My grandmother made them for me when I was little as I despite the typical Allgäuer Kässpatzn till now. (wrrrrrrrrg really WHO EATS THAT?! Fortunatelly those are hard to find also. brwwwg. No. No. no. Really NO. Like in "no". Bavarian, yes. Schaäbisch, yes. Allgäuer, the real one: no. No. NOOOOONONONONONOO).

If you'll get your hands on Krautkrapfen, try them, they are really delicious, but they have to be made properly, you'll find so much crap sold as Krautkrapfen. If these are made properly everybody whonormally despises Sauerkraut (me!) will eat and like them.

Proper how to:https://www.oberstdorf.de/essen-trinken/rezepte-aus-dem-allgaeu/allgaeuer-krautkrapfen.html


----------



## millivanilli

just in case you were wondering why I vote against Allgäuer Kässpatzn: they have to contain Weisslacker.

Read more:

https://www.csmonitor.com/1980/0212/021250.html


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> ...
> Oh, and never heard of Krautkrapfen before.


I know "Lebkuchen."
But not heard of Krautkrapfen, either--seems to be meat?
---
@millivanilli Thanks for information!


----------



## remainsilly

More German stuff.
As I try out new bike lock, from Santa.


Winner! 

A woman called me, "brave." To cycle in cold weather & have a red nose.
Hmm.
Am hoping to lead Santa's reindeer, when Rudolph retires.


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> I know "Lebkuchen."
> But not heard of Krautkrapfen, either--seems to be meat?
> ---
> @millivanilli Thanks for information!



wait, I'll try to compare to another food that is better known worldwide... let me think. Might take a while.


----------



## millivanilli

ok, have it now

@remainsilly do you know Jiaozi, those chinese dumplings? If you'd put them in a pan and frie them, it would be comparable. (minus chinese spices).
You can also compare them to the Turkish Börek (again minus the spices).
It's noodle-pastry,rolled very thin, then filled with sauerkraut and rendered bacon, cooked / baked in a caserole with bouillon and butter until the bouillon dissapears and you'll get a crusty buttom. 

Super tasty. Ugly looking. 

Lebkuchen: I love them, especially Elisen. Attended a Lebkuchenworkshop with my husband where we learnt how to make Elisenlebkuchen. Wanna have the recipe?


----------



## millivanilli

remainsilly said:


> More German stuff.
> As I try out new bike lock, from Santa.
> View attachment 3919107
> 
> Winner!
> 
> A woman called me, "brave." To cycle in cold weather & have a red nose.
> Hmm.
> Am hoping to lead Santa's reindeer, when Rudolph retires.


Ah Abus! Saved my bike from getting stolen thousend times. I guess I live in the city of Germany where the most bikes are around and the least understanding of "my bike / your bike" takes place, though the stealing could also be considered borrowing as the thieves put the bike back a few days later, most of the time. Not necessarily on the exact position, but who would whine about that. Ongoing easter when it comes to bikes where I live.
I hope you enjoy the Abuslock. And: yes, brave you were.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> More German stuff.
> As I try out new bike lock, from Santa.
> View attachment 3919107
> 
> Winner!
> 
> A woman called me, "brave." To cycle in cold weather & have a red nose.
> Hmm.
> Am hoping to lead Santa's reindeer, when Rudolph retires.



A worthy goal. 
DD has similar lock. Heavy but keeps bike safer.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> You can also compare them to the Turkish Börek


Aha! Understood.
I make form of this as vegetarian. Layered puff pastry & stuffed with cheeses.
Very comforting food.


millivanilli said:


> Wanna have the recipe?





millivanilli said:


> Ah Abus! Saved my bike from getting stolen thousend times. I guess I live in the city of Germany where the most bikes are around and the least understanding of "my bike / your bike" takes place, though the stealing could also be considered borrowing as the thieves put the bike back a few days later, most of the time. Not necessarily on the exact position, but who would whine about that. Ongoing easter when it comes to bikes where I live.
> I hope you enjoy the Abuslock. And: yes, brave you were.


 Thanks.
Your city's bike "borrowing" sounds wild!
Here, bikes just go. No returns.
Soooooo excited about abus lock!


Murphy47 said:


> A worthy goal.
> DD has similar lock. Heavy but keeps bike safer.


 Thanks.
My kryptonite u-lock weighed more. With lower security rating. 
But included that amazing steel cable.


----------



## remainsilly

So, my friend now works for Fendi.
Knows I will not buy fur or exotics.
But hopes I might like other stuff.
Nope.
Not clicking with brand's designs at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Ah you can totally skip that. ittibitty comes to mind too. Always thought it'd be hughe and amazing and.... Ludwig II, but, well. But it was fun to climb the Tegelberg near to it. It has a cabin as well, so you don't need to walk the 900 Höhenmeter.
> 
> Krautkrapfen, I wasn't sure if you'd know them, these are relatively unknown. Typicall Allgäuer food, very hard to make, typical Grandma-food. My grandmother made them for me when I was little as I despite the typical Allgäuer Kässpatzn till now. (wrrrrrrrrg really WHO EATS THAT?! Fortunatelly those are hard to find also. brwwwg. No. No. no. Really NO. Like in "no". Bavarian, yes. Schaäbisch, yes. Allgäuer, the real one: no. No. NOOOOONONONONONOO).
> 
> If you'll get your hands on Krautkrapfen, try them, they are really delicious, but they have to be made properly, you'll find so much crap sold as Krautkrapfen. If these are made properly everybody whonormally despises Sauerkraut (me!) will eat and like them.
> 
> Proper how to:https://www.oberstdorf.de/essen-trinken/rezepte-aus-dem-allgaeu/allgaeuer-krautkrapfen.html


One day I want to visit Neuschwanstein and complain about it. 

Hmmm. I heard a rumour about Allgäuer Kässpatzen. Guess it's true.  Will look out for Käskrapfen, now. 



millivanilli said:


> Ah Abus! Saved my bike from getting stolen thousend times. I guess I live in the city of Germany where the most bikes are around and the least understanding of "my bike / your bike" takes place, though the stealing could also be considered borrowing as the thieves put the bike back a few days later, most of the time. Not necessarily on the exact position, but who would whine about that. Ongoing easter when it comes to bikes where I live.
> I hope you enjoy the Abuslock. And: yes, brave you were.


Oi. This sounds crazy. But, as long as the bikes return... somewhere. It was a bit like that in the city where I studied. 



remainsilly said:


> More German stuff.
> As I try out new bike lock, from Santa.
> View attachment 3919107
> 
> Winner!
> 
> A woman called me, "brave." To cycle in cold weather & have a red nose.
> Hmm.
> Am hoping to lead Santa's reindeer, when Rudolph retires.


Yay on cycling in the cold!


remainsilly said:


> So, my friend now works for Fendi.
> Knows I will not buy fur or exotics.
> But hopes I might like other stuff.
> Nope.
> Not clicking with brand's designs at all.


Well, some brands click and others don't. Nothing wrong about this.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> So, my friend now works for Fendi.
> Knows I will not buy fur or exotics.
> But hopes I might like other stuff.
> Nope.
> Not clicking with brand's designs at all.


Wow! If I had a friend working for Fendi I would rush to the boutique and try to get myself a Peekaboo.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One day I want to visit Neuschwanstein and complain about it.
> 
> Hmmm. I heard a rumour about Allgäuer Kässpatzen. Guess it's true.  Will look out for Käskrapfen, now.
> 
> 
> Oi. This sounds crazy. But, as long as the bikes return... somewhere. It was a bit like that in the city where I studied.
> 
> 
> Yay on cycling in the cold!
> 
> Well, some brands click and others don't. Nothing wrong about this.


I can't believe people can return a bike they have "borrowed". 
Where I live, bikes disappear for good.... Happened  to my first floor neighbours a few times.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! If I had a friend working for Fendi I would rush to the boutique and try to get myself a Peekaboo.



I would do the same, Mariapia! 

Frankly, I have always been drawn to the Peekaboo, which makes no sense whatsoever given my lifestyle. The incongruity would be akin to putting caviar on a bologna sandwich.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I would do the same, Mariapia!
> 
> Frankly, I have always been drawn to the Peekaboo, which makes no sense whatsoever given my lifestyle. The incongruity would be akin to putting caviar on a bologna sandwich.


The Peekaboo can be dressed up and down, Fim....
I think it would look great on you, really!
But the price is much too high, in my opinion...


----------



## Mariapia

This is the one I would get...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! If I had a friend working for Fendi I would rush to the boutique and try to get myself a Peekaboo.



I hear ya. 
Best friends brother used to work for Ferragamo. 
Loved loved loved the leather smell but designs were TOO plain for me.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I would do the same, Mariapia!
> 
> Frankly, I have always been drawn to the Peekaboo, which makes no sense whatsoever given my lifestyle. The incongruity would be akin to putting caviar on a bologna sandwich.



How to ruin a good bologna sammich. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> One day I want to visit Neuschwanstein and complain about it.



I blame ol' Ludwig--for encouraging our madness.


Ludmilla said:


> Yay on cycling in the cold!


Really enjoy it. Just love cycling.
Being both the vehicle's passenger & engine is amazing.


Fimpagebag said:


> I would do the same, Mariapia!
> 
> Frankly, I have always been drawn to the Peekaboo, which makes no sense whatsoever given my lifestyle. The incongruity would be akin to putting caviar on a bologna sandwich.


Bags I like & choose suit whatever lifestyle I live.
No magazine or instagram faker is going to dictate what I wear. Or how.
Here's the hermes bolide, stuffed inside bike trunk:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dog-bike-bolide-jpg.3885560/
Perfect.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3919537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I would get...


 Resembles hermes kelly?
I like peekaboo style with peering monster eyes. Still, would not buy/wear.


Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya.
> Best friends brother used to work for Ferragamo.
> Loved loved loved the leather smell but designs were TOO plain for me.


Tried sooooo hard to like ferragamo.
Looks great on store shelves!
Not on me.
Nice quality, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya.
> Best friends brother used to work for Ferragamo.
> Loved loved loved the leather smell but designs were TOO plain for me.



The Sofia bag is gorgeous though..


----------



## remainsilly

Silly outfit o' day:


Cycling partner proves timbuk2 classic messenger(medium) will carry 5lbs. of whole bean coffee:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can't believe people can return a bike they have "borrowed".
> Where I live, bikes disappear for good.... Happened  to my first floor neighbours a few times.


I fear most bikes that disappear around here do this for good, too. Sometimes they show up again, though. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3919537
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one I would get...


This bag is right up my alley.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good grief it is New Year's Eve, already. 
Wishing all islanders a very happy and healthy new year. Hope we see us at the Mackerel for some after party bash.


----------



## Mariapia

2017 has gone so fast....
I wish all my friends here a happy New Year's Eve.


----------



## millivanilli

Fast fast fast more later,  NYE hiking,  15 degree sun dog having her special treat,  raw egg.


----------



## millivanilli

Dear all, afternoon over here. I wish you a really happy new year to come


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> Fast fast fast more later,  NYE hiking,  15 degree sun dog having her special treat,  raw egg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3920580
> View attachment 3920581
> View attachment 3920582
> View attachment 3920584
> View attachment 3920585


2nd photo = great light on dog!
Beautiful landscape, thanks for sharing.


----------



## remainsilly

Happy 2018, islanders.
In February comes Lunar New Year--year of the dog, earth element.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy New Year dear Islander friends!!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy New Year one and all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Greeting the New Year with headache.... Not sure why as I was such a well behaved girl..... Guess there was too much apricot brandy and rum in my mother's punch. 

Hope everyone enjoyed fireworks and some adult beverages! 

Anyone having resolutions for the new year? I am still working on them. 



Our landlord is providing a healthy breakfast. I am already there enjoying some hot coffee!


----------



## Ludmilla

@millivanilli - gorgeous pics!!
Do I spot Tegernsee?


----------



## Mariapia

Happy New Year to all of you and to your families and pets, ladies!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy New Year everyone!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3921389

This is how daughters spent the evening! Looks amazing. Bet they are still sleeping.


----------



## millivanilli

Happy new year dear Islanders!

May everything work out as you want it to be.

@Ludmilla ah, your are good, just 1 valley left to it: Schliersee -> Schliersbergalm, nice thing to do if you want a short escape, don't want to do too much hiking (it's just 280 HM)  and are open to crowded places on a mountain, though they have a swimingpool, a Sommerrodelbahn, a cableway, chess, trampolines...??minigolf?? Not quite sure about that... You can go by train there, which is nice plus, as the most trails are hard to reach without a car.

Get well soon -> headache. 

What did all Islander do for NYE? I was (obviously in the mountains) and went to bed quite early, around 1o'clock. Stood up really early (6 o'clock) and paid a visit to my very very VERY best friend with my very best friends


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921389
> 
> This is how daughters spent the evening! Looks amazing. Bet they are still sleeping.




I can't see it ((((


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Anyone having resolutions for the new year? I am still working on them.


Main 1=keep training to enter bike race.
Were mumblings about eating less sugar--then I found some chocolate candy.

Hope your headache eases.


Murphy47 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921389
> 
> This is how daughters spent the evening! Looks amazing. Bet they are still sleeping.


Cannot see, either


millivanilli said:


> What did all Islander do for NYE?


Your mountain adventure looks beautiful.

NYE here included happy fireplace, snoring dog & 1 of those violent video games everyone thinks are destroying society.
I slaughtered lots of virtual things with imaginary bullets & grenades.
Including Man's character--though on same team.Oops.
Possibly we won anyway? Hard to tell--all games end with credits & vibrant music rolling, whatever happens.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Happy new year dear Islanders!
> 
> May everything work out as you want it to be.
> 
> @Ludmilla ah, your are good, just 1 valley left to it: Schliersee -> Schliersbergalm, nice thing to do if you want a short escape, don't want to do too much hiking (it's just 280 HM)  and are open to crowded places on a mountain, though they have a swimingpool, a Sommerrodelbahn, a cableway, chess, trampolines...??minigolf?? Not quite sure about that... You can go by train there, which is nice plus, as the most trails are hard to reach without a car.
> 
> Get well soon -> headache.
> 
> What did all Islander do for NYE? I was (obviously in the mountains) and went to bed quite early, around 1o'clock. Stood up really early (6 o'clock) and paid a visit to my very very VERY best friend with my very best friends
> View attachment 3921394
> View attachment 3921395


Serious vacarion envy going on here. I would love to spend the weeks before and after Christmas at a nice snowy hiding place!

Hehe. I was undecided between Tegernsee and Schliersee. 



remainsilly said:


> Main 1=keep training to enter bike race.
> Were mumblings about eating less sugar--then I found some chocolate candy.
> 
> Hope your headache eases.
> 
> Cannot see, either
> 
> Your mountain adventure looks beautiful.
> 
> NYE here included happy fireplace, snoring dog & 1 of those violent video games everyone thinks are destroying society.
> I slaughtered lots of virtual things with imaginary bullets & grenades.
> Including Man's character--though on same team.Oops.
> Possibly we won anyway? Hard to tell--all games end with credits & vibrant music rolling, whatever happens.


Doing a bike race is a cool resolution! 

Aah. Bloody video games.... You killed your team mate? Great!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3921389
> 
> This is how daughters spent the evening! Looks amazing. Bet they are still sleeping.


I can't see the pic, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47




----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3921707


So beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3921707


Must have been a terrific evening!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3921707


This looks gorgeous, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ending 2017 with my Picard bag....


.... and starting 2018 with my "Speedy".


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ending 2017 with my Picard bag....
> View attachment 3922211
> 
> .... and starting 2018 with my "Speedy".
> View attachment 3922212


I see 3 handbags sneaking into this journey.
Awesome!


----------



## remainsilly

Freaky cold weather dog-sleep position=head buried in blanket:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I see 3 handbags sneaking into this journey.
> Awesome!


Hehe. The one that you count as handbag #3 is a large (read REALLY large) Le Pliage that I got very recently. It is "luggage" in my book.  

Speaking about handbag tallies.... Did my 2017 statistics. My most used bag is Miss Choc (56 times ), followed by Miss Marcie (24 times). Guess I need to spread the love more equal. 


remainsilly said:


> Freaky cold weather dog-sleep position=head buried in blanket:
> View attachment 3922254


Aww. I know exactly how he feels.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. The one that you count as handbag #3 is a large (read REALLY large) Le Pliage that I got very recently. It is "luggage" in my book.
> 
> Speaking about handbag tallies.... Did my 2017 statistics. My most used bag is Miss Choc (56 times ), followed by Miss Marcie (24 times). Guess I need to spread the love more equal.
> 
> Aww. I know exactly how he feels.



Yup.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ending 2017 with my Picard bag....
> View attachment 3922211
> 
> .... and starting 2018 with my "Speedy".
> View attachment 3922212


Great choice, Ludmilla!
I wore my khaki Le Pliage on December 31st and yesterday , I carried my LV Girolata to celebrate 2018.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Speaking about handbag tallies.... Did my 2017 statistics. My most used bag is Miss Choc (56 times ), followed by Miss Marcie (24 times).


Hmm. Miss Choc won, eh?
I do not keep track--maybe should, as curiosity.
Used the h3ll out of 2 new baseballism bags, for 2017 season.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/touring-construction-site-whurlitzer-bag-jpg.3635739/

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseballism-tote-fireworks-jpg.3705425/
Ah, remembering how they broke every 3 months.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/lost-foot-whurlitzer-bag-jpg.3705424/

https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseballism-tote-rain-damage-jpg.3779656/
Then tote/wallet went bye-bye.
And defective purse was refunded.

Used hermes vicster quite a bit in 2017.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/20171021_160348_resized-jpg.3858718/
And deadly ponies mr. farrow. After modified closure.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/deadly-ponies-mr-farrow-pony-wallet-jpg.3799704/

Some other bags wandered through--but was lazy bag rotation year. Other stuff going on.
Maybe 2018 will be different.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3922588
> View attachment 3922589
> 
> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> I wore my khaki Le Pliage on December 31st and yesterday , I carried my LV Girolata to celebrate 2018.


Great choices!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3922588
> View attachment 3922589
> 
> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> I wore my khaki Le Pliage on December 31st and yesterday , I carried my LV Girolata to celebrate 2018.


Love your bag choices. Your LV bag is so special! And I just adore the little horse. Pink is cool. 


remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Miss Choc won, eh?
> I do not keep track--maybe should, as curiosity.
> Used the h3ll out of 2 new baseballism bags, for 2017 season.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/touring-construction-site-whurlitzer-bag-jpg.3635739/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseballism-tote-fireworks-jpg.3705425/
> Ah, remembering how they broke every 3 months.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/lost-foot-whurlitzer-bag-jpg.3705424/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/baseballism-tote-rain-damage-jpg.3779656/
> Then tote/wallet went bye-bye.
> And defective purse was refunded.
> 
> Used hermes vicster quite a bit in 2017.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/20171021_160348_resized-jpg.3858718/
> And deadly ponies mr. farrow. After modified closure.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/deadly-ponies-mr-farrow-pony-wallet-jpg.3799704/
> 
> Some other bags wandered through--but was lazy bag rotation year. Other stuff going on.
> Maybe 2018 will be different.
> 
> Great choices!


I keep track of my bags just for fun - and to have a little reminder how many I have and how much money I have spend on them.
Rotating bags should not become a burden. There are years were wee rotate more or less. 
You had excellent bag choices this year. Although basebalism bags were a bummer.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love your bag choices. Your LV bag is so special! And I just adore the little horse. Pink is cool.
> 
> I keep track of my bags just for fun - and to have a little reminder how many I have and how much money I have spend on them.
> Rotating bags should not become a burden. There are years were wee rotate more or less.
> You had excellent bag choices this year. Although basebalism bags were a bummer.


I am going to keep track of my rotations too, Ludmilla.
I think that my top bags in 2017 were my LP Le Pliage but I could be wrong..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am going to keep track of my rotations too, Ludmilla.
> I think that my top bags in 2017 were my LP Le Pliage but I could be wrong..


I use my Pliages a lot, too. But, in order to cheat myself, I do not see them as handbags and do not keep track of them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Soooo.... Speedy and I had to do some adult stuff (citizen's registration office. At the bus stop we realised that the predicted storm was already here. 
Home we went to enjoy a second breakfast.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Greetings from the frozen North, Islanders.  It's been a marathon of winter woes since Christmas with frozen pipes, dead batteries, piling snow, and unrelenting cold.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3923075
> 
> Greetings from the frozen North, Islanders.  It's been a marathon of winter woes since Christmas with frozen pipes, dead batteries, piling snow, and unrelenting cold.


Ah no, Fim. I hope you are well nevertheless. Winter wonderland is NO fun when those things happen.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3923075
> 
> Greetings from the frozen North, Islanders.  It's been a marathon of winter woes since Christmas with frozen pipes, dead batteries, piling snow, and unrelenting cold.


We saw that on TV, Fim....
I hope you didn't have too much damage.
Here, we 've had... Ana, Bruno, Carmen... and Eleanor now.
Strong winds but no cold temperatures. At least ... so far.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Soooo.... Speedy and I had to do some adult stuff (citizen's registration office. At the bus stop we realised that the predicted storm was already here.
> Home we went to enjoy a second breakfast.
> View attachment 3923058
> 
> View attachment 3923059


Perfect, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ah no, Fim. I hope you are well nevertheless. Winter wonderland is NO fun when those things happen.



Not to worry, Ludmilla. There were no tragedies, just daily annoyances that needed to be addressed. Pipes thawed, snow shoveled, the wood box filled, batteries charged, and never less than two bubbling pots on the stove.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ah no, Fim. I hope you are well nevertheless. Winter wonderland is NO fun when those things happen.



Not to worry, Ludmilla. There were no tragedies. Just daily minor annoyances that needed to be addressed.



Pipes thawed, snow shoveled, wood box filled, batteries recharged, and never less that two bubbling pots on the stove.



Then there were my bags. Knowing (despite my best intentions) that I never keep my New Year's bag resolutions, I jumped the gun and downsized my collection before New Year's.



Which made room for the two bags I got for Christmas.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Ludmilla. There were no tragedies. Just daily minor annoyances that needed to be addressed.
> 
> 
> 
> Pipes thawed, snow shoveled, wood box filled, batteries recharged, and never less that two bubbling pots on the stove.
> 
> 
> 
> Then there were my bags. Knowing (despite my best intentions) that I never keep my New Year's bag resolutions, I jumped the gun and downsized my collection before New Year's.
> 
> 
> 
> Which made room for the two bags I got for Christmas.


Two bags?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Two bags?



Yahoo is right! 
Hopefully neither is pink? Lol


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Two bags?



Yes indeed, Mariapia. Two bags! 

Both were Christmas presents from my DH and our DD. 

From my DH (with guidance from our DD) my Dooney Croc Embossed Barlow Satchel.
And from our DD, my Patricia Nash Gianna Satchel.  




Murphy47 said:


> Yahoo is right!
> Hopefully neither is pink? Lol



Not a chance, Murphy. 
All hail the brown rainbow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3923195
> View attachment 3923194
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, Mariapia. Two bags!
> 
> Both were Christmas presents from my DH and our DD.
> 
> From my DH (with guidance from our DD) my Dooney Croc Embossed Barlow Satchel.
> And from our DD, my Patricia Nash Gianna Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance, Murphy.
> All hail the brown rainbow!




Beautiful Fim!!  Love the Browns


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia - our storm is called Burglind.  Nothing good can come from such a name.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3923195
> View attachment 3923194
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, Mariapia. Two bags!
> 
> Both were Christmas presents from my DH and our DD.
> 
> From my DH (with guidance from our DD) my Dooney Croc Embossed Barlow Satchel.
> And from our DD, my Patricia Nash Gianna Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance, Murphy.
> All hail the brown rainbow!


Happy to hear that you are alright, Fim.
Your new bags are very pretty! Winners! Your sister needs guidance from DD, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3923195
> View attachment 3923194
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, Mariapia. Two bags!
> 
> Both were Christmas presents from my DH and our DD.
> 
> From my DH (with guidance from our DD) my Dooney Croc Embossed Barlow Satchel.
> And from our DD, my Patricia Nash Gianna Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance, Murphy.
> All hail the brown rainbow!   [/QUOTE/]
> 
> Wonderful Christmas gifts, Fim!
> Your DH and your DD made the right choice.
> Fortunately, they didn't ask your sister ....
> Year 2018 starts beautifully.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy to hear that you are alright, Fim.
> Your new bags are very pretty! Winners! Your sister needs guidance from DD, too.



Thank you, Ludmilla. Funny you should mention my youngest sister....

Determined to start the new year right, I  told my youngest sister that as much as I appreciated her generousity, I truly have all the bags I will ever need. 

Happily, she agreed.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Fim!!  Love the Browns



Glad you like them, Tomsmom. You can never go wrong with brown!


----------



## Fimpagebag

As always, you are too kind, Mariapia. But you're right. My latest additions are a great way to start 2018!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Soooo.... Speedy and I had to do some adult stuff (citizen's registration office. At the bus stop we realised that the predicted storm was already here.
> Home we went to enjoy a second breakfast.
> View attachment 3923058
> 
> View attachment 3923059


Yum! 2nd breakfast.
My NZ starbucks mug is similar to yours--brown tones.
Sorry about storms. Cold here, too.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3923195
> View attachment 3923194
> 
> 
> Yes indeed, Mariapia. Two bags!
> 
> Both were Christmas presents from my DH and our DD.
> 
> From my DH (with guidance from our DD) my Dooney Croc Embossed Barlow Satchel.
> And from our DD, my Patricia Nash Gianna Satchel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a chance, Murphy.
> All hail the brown rainbow!


Congratulations!
Do I remember another barlow in your collection? Croc print very luxe.
Lovely presents.


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. Funny you should mention my youngest sister....
> 
> Determined to start the new year right, I  told my youngest sister that as much as I appreciated her generousity, I truly have all the bags I will ever need.
> 
> Happily, she agreed.


Hmm.
Maybe I should try similar with my sil & all the "how to become a less vile sinner" books, dvds, etc.?
But your way seems so tactful & lacking in swear words--difficult for me.


----------



## remainsilly

Fighting electricity outages, through below-freezing temperatures. 
My coping strategy:


Dog's coping strategy:


Eventually, light & warmth returned.
And Doomsday was postponed. Again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> .....
> 
> Congratulations!
> Do I remember another barlow in your collection? Croc print very luxe.
> Lovely presents.
> 
> You have a good eye, Remainsilly. I have a gray Brenna which is similar in style as my Barlow.
> 
> Hmm.
> Maybe I should try similar with my sil & all the "how to become a less vile sinner" books, dvds, etc.?
> But your way seems so tactful & lacking in swear words--difficult for me.



Don't credit me with too much kindness, Remainsilly. I possess a plethora of devious strategies to reciprocate in kind for varied slights.

Case in point...a former in law hoped to make me see the error of my ways through gifts of inspirational reading and earnest self help cassettes.

In return, I bought her a Ouija board, a deck of Tarot cards, a carton of cigarettes, a copy of  "_Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" _and a fifth of Jack Daniels.

She got the hint, returned my gifts, and conceded that I was beyond redemption.


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Fighting electricity outages, through below-freezing temperatures.
> My coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923628
> 
> Dog's coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923629
> 
> Eventually, light & warmth returned.
> And Doomsday was postponed. Again.



Resilience can never be overrated, Remainsilly. Particularly if it's accompanied by alcohol, chocolate, and sundry pastries.


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't credit me with too much kindness, Remainsilly. I possess a plethora of devious strategies to reciprocate in kind for varied slights.
> 
> Case in point...a former in law hoped to make me see the error of my ways through gifts of inspirational reading and earnest self help cassettes.
> 
> In return, I bought her a Ouija board, a deck of Tarot cards, a carton of cigarettes, a copy of  "_Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" _and a fifth of Jack Daniels.
> 
> She got the hint, returned my gifts, and conceded that I was beyond redemption.


 Perfect  & just-enough evil to be good.


Fimpagebag said:


> Resilience can never be overrated, Remainsilly. Particularly if it's accompanied by alcohol, chocolate, and sundry pastries.


I don't drink--but enjoy other forms of sugar wholeheartedly!

More winter storms moving through US, according to forecasts.  
May need the Jack Daniels & cigarettes, afterall.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Perfect  & just-enough evil to be good.
> 
> I don't drink--but enjoy other forms of sugar wholeheartedly!
> 
> More winter storms moving through US, according to forecasts.
> May need the Jack Daniels & cigarettes, afterall.



Ah yes, the “Boston” winter survival supplies


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ah yes, the “Boston” winter survival supplies


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. Funny you should mention my youngest sister....
> 
> Determined to start the new year right, I  told my youngest sister that as much as I appreciated her generousity, I truly have all the bags I will ever need.
> 
> Happily, she agreed.


Excellent, Fim! So there is hope that you won't get another pink saffiano MK. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like them, Tomsmom. *You can never go wrong with brown! *


So true!


remainsilly said:


> Yum! 2nd breakfast.
> My NZ starbucks mug is similar to yours--brown tones.
> Sorry about storms. Cold here, too.
> 
> Congratulations!
> Do I remember another barlow in your collection? Croc print very luxe.
> Lovely presents.
> 
> Hmm.
> Maybe I should try similar with my sil & all the "how to become a less vile sinner" books, dvds, etc.?
> But your way seems so tactful & lacking in swear words--difficult for me.


Starbucks doesn't do those cups anymore. They are now doing more colourful ones. That I do not like. 

Hopefully, no storm today. Adult stuff has to be done, still.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Fighting electricity outages, through below-freezing temperatures.
> My coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923628
> 
> Dog's coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923629
> 
> Eventually, light & warmth returned.
> And Doomsday was postponed. Again.


Oh no! You were out of electricity? 


Fimpagebag said:


> Don't credit me with too much kindness, Remainsilly. I possess a plethora of devious strategies to reciprocate in kind for varied slights.
> 
> Case in point...a former in law hoped to make me see the error of my ways through gifts of inspirational reading and earnest self help cassettes.
> 
> In return, I bought her a Ouija board, a deck of Tarot cards, a carton of cigarettes, a copy of  "_Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" _and a fifth of Jack Daniels.
> 
> She got the hint, returned my gifts, and conceded that I was beyond redemption.


 Too funny, Fim! You are always full of resources. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Resilience can never be overrated, Remainsilly. Particularly if it's accompanied by alcohol, chocolate, and sundry pastries.





Murphy47 said:


> Ah yes, the “Boston” winter survival supplies


And the Bavarian winter survival supplies (although we never had a real winter for the past 8 years).


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Fighting electricity outages, through below-freezing temperatures.
> My coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923628
> 
> Dog's coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923629
> 
> Eventually, light & warmth returned.
> And Doomsday was postponed. Again.


Lots of power outages in the country as well. 
Fortunately not in my area though the winds were incredible.
Winds and fires in Corsica. 
Eleanor has been terrible...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Don't credit me with too much kindness, Remainsilly. I possess a plethora of devious strategies to reciprocate in kind for varied slights.
> 
> Case in point...a former in law hoped to make me see the error of my ways through gifts of inspirational reading and earnest self help cassettes.
> 
> In return, I bought her a Ouija board, a deck of Tarot cards, a carton of cigarettes, a copy of  "_Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance" _and a fifth of Jack Daniels.
> 
> She got the hint, returned my gifts, and conceded that I was beyond redemption.


Good job, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Excellent, Fim! So there is hope that you won't get another pink saffiano MK.
> 
> So true!
> 
> Starbucks doesn't do those cups anymore. They are now doing more colourful ones. That I do not like.
> 
> Hopefully, no storm today. Adult stuff has to be done, still.


No Starbucks in my home town..Not even a Mc Donald's in the city centre..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lots of power outages in the country as well.
> Fortunately not in my area though the winds were incredible.
> Winds and fires in Corsica.
> Eleanor has been terrible...


Ugh. I am sorry to hear this. 


Mariapia said:


> No Starbucks in my home town..Not even a Mc Donald's in the city centre..


well, this does not need to be a harm.


----------



## Ludmilla

Speedy and I try to do adult stuff again. The line at the citizen's registration ends on the street. Yay!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I am sorry to hear this.
> 
> well, this does not need to be a harm.


There were rumours about a Mc Donald's opening on the main square about 10 years ago...
People went crazy, signed petitions, harassed the Mayor until the project was abandoned.
There is one ... but far from the city centre.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3924014
> 
> Speedy and I try to do adult stuff again. The line at the citizen's registration ends on the street. Yay!


Are there any lovely boutiques around?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There were rumours about a Mc Donald's opening on the main square about 10 years ago...
> People went crazy, signed petitions, harassed the Mayor until the project was abandoned.
> There is one ... but far from the city centre.





Mariapia said:


> Are there any lovely boutiques around?


No! Cannot leave the line, either, as I do not have my number, yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No! Cannot leave the line, either, as I do not have my number, yet.


Hope everything will go quick once you get your number... and that you will have time to do some window shopping.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3924014
> 
> Speedy and I try to do adult stuff again. The line at the citizen's registration ends on the street. Yay!



The more I see your naked speedy, Ludmilla, the more I love it. Its quality is undeniables as is its character.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> There were rumours about a Mc Donald's opening on the main square about 10 years ago...
> People went crazy, signed petitions, harassed the Mayor until the project was abandoned.
> There is one ... but far from the city centre.



Such things are easier where I live, Mariapia. Ours is a "car" culture where nearly everyone owns their own vehicle. So...while the more "historic" buildings are in the center of town, the more commercial enterprises are located on the outskirts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hope everything will go quick once you get your number... and that you will have time to do some window shopping.


It took 4 hours. 
No shopping whatsoever as it is raining cats and dogs again. Took the next bus home to finally eat something.



Fimpagebag said:


> The more I see your naked speedy, Ludmilla, the more I love it. Its quality is undeniables as is its character.


Thank you so much, dear Fim. Naked Speedy is working pretty well against my Actual Speedy lust. At least at the moment.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Starbucks doesn't do those cups anymore. They are now doing more colourful ones. That I do not like.


Ah, they followed same idea as current handbag trends.
Soon cups will have charms attached.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! You were out of electricity?


Yes. I died.

Then electric coffeemaker worked again.
I resurrected! 


Mariapia said:


> Lots of power outages in the country as well.
> Fortunately not in my area though the winds were incredible.
> Winds and fires in Corsica.
> Eleanor has been terrible...


Cold animals often crawl into warm electric transformers, here. In freezing weather.
Their flawed logic creates a burning smell & my coffeemaker to shut off.


Mariapia said:


> No Starbucks in my home town.





Ludmilla said:


> Well, this does not need to be a harm.


Lies, all lies.
Is terrible.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3924014
> 
> Speedy and I try to do adult stuff again. The line at the citizen's registration ends on the street. Yay!


Love the patina
And...those boots, standing in front of you.


Ludmilla said:


> Naked Speedy is working pretty well against my Actual Speedy lust. At least at the moment.


Clever! Glad adult stuff done.
Time for foolishness & candy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, they followed same idea as current handbag trends.
> Soon cups will have charms attached.
> 
> Yes. I died.
> 
> Then electric coffeemaker worked again.
> I resurrected!
> 
> Cold animals often crawl into warm electric transformers, here. In freezing weather.
> Their flawed logic creates a burning smell & my coffeemaker to shut off.
> 
> 
> 
> Lies, all lies.
> Is terrible.
> 
> Love the patina
> And...those boots, standing in front of you.
> 
> Clever! Glad adult stuff done.
> Time for foolishness & candy.





	

		
			
		

		
	
wine glasses already do!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It took 4 hours.
> No shopping whatsoever as it is raining cats and dogs again. Took the next bus home to finally eat something.
> 
> 
> Thank you so much, dear Fim. Naked Speedy is working pretty well against my Actual Speedy lust. At least at the moment.


Four hours !


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> Fighting electricity outages, through below-freezing temperatures.
> My coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923628
> 
> Dog's coping strategy:
> View attachment 3923629
> 
> Eventually, light & warmth returned.
> And Doomsday was postponed. Again.


Goodness - I laughed!
I was talking to my mother about how cold it has been and she had funny memory of 'The Blizzard of '78', a true Blizzard. It had taken her 4 hours to get home, and the next morning the electricity is out - in the living room. She's standing in the kitchen drinking coffee, and worrying about the family freezing to death and calling her boss to tell her she won't be in. 
She's drinking coffee - from the electric coffee maker. 
They had blown a fuse. heeheeheeee! 
We both laughed!


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3924320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wine glasses already do!


Omg, DO NOT give my glassware ideas!
It will become all uppity & entitled. Again.




Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - I laughed!
> I was talking to my mother about how cold it has been and she had funny memory of 'The Blizzard of '78', a true Blizzard. It had taken her 4 hours to get home, and the next morning the electricity is out - in the living room. She's standing in the kitchen drinking coffee, and worrying about the family freezing to death and calling her boss to tell her she won't be in.
> She's drinking coffee - from the electric coffee maker.
> They had blown a fuse. heeheeheeee!
> We both laughed!


Great story!
I did opposite--threatened heating system with wrench-type violence. 
Unless it spewed out goodness.
Then realized nothing else electric worked, either.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, they followed same idea as current handbag trends.
> Soon cups will have charms attached.
> 
> Yes. I died.
> 
> Then electric coffeemaker worked again.
> I resurrected!
> 
> Love the patina
> And...those boots, standing in front of you.
> 
> Clever! Glad adult stuff done.
> Time for foolishness & candy.


Hehe. I guess there are people out there that like the new cups better. And as I have way too many other cups I can live with that re-design. 

It is always quite scary what does not work when electricity is gone. My mother has an old wood ofen in her kitchen for such occasions - we have never used it, yet.

Thanks for the "Speedy" love.
I took a hot bath to treat myself after the adult stuff was done. 


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3924320
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wine glasses already do!


I have to admit I like those glasses. They would be perfect for the Mackerel. 
Need to show them to the landlord. 


Mariapia said:


> Four hours !


Yes!! 


Cookiefiend said:


> Goodness - I laughed!
> I was talking to my mother about how cold it has been and she had funny memory of 'The Blizzard of '78', a true Blizzard. It had taken her 4 hours to get home, and the next morning the electricity is out - in the living room. She's standing in the kitchen drinking coffee, and worrying about the family freezing to death and calling her boss to tell her she won't be in.
> She's drinking coffee - from the electric coffee maker.
> They had blown a fuse. heeheeheeee!
> We both laughed!


----------



## remainsilly

Man in my life surprised me.
Well, maybe shocked.
He chose diamond & asked jeweler to make necklace.  


Wearing on biking/picnic adventure today.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Freaked out, but thriled.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life surprised me.
> Well, maybe shocked.
> He chose diamond & asked jeweler to make necklace.
> View attachment 3924965
> 
> Wearing on biking/picnic adventure today.
> View attachment 3924966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaked out, but thriled.



Gorgeous! Man in life clearly has good taste [emoji6]


----------



## magdalinka

Happy new year and stuff to all!! Catching up was fun!! 

Fim: those bags were great choices. Love the new Dooney. 

Ludmila: sorry you had to waste so much time in line. Crazy...
Honestly, nothing makes you look forward to visiting DMV more than dealing with bureaucracy in other countries. Had to go to DMV a few days ago. There were seats and a booth where you could get fresh coffee/tea and snacks. Pleasant surprise. 

Dealing with some frozen pipes and mad weather here too. Come back hot weather, I promise I won’t complain that it’s too hot this time


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life surprised me.
> Well, maybe shocked.
> He chose diamond & asked jeweler to make necklace.
> View attachment 3924965
> 
> Wearing on biking/picnic adventure today.
> View attachment 3924966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaked out, but thriled.


Diamonds are a girl's best friend.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3924594


Winter in the US seems to be tough this year.
Lots of people in Florida say they had never seen snow.
Something is very wrong everywhere...


----------



## magdalinka

Most used bag of 2017: Bottega Veneta small Disco and a Bottega convertible bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life surprised me.
> Well, maybe shocked.
> He chose diamond & asked jeweler to make necklace.
> View attachment 3924965
> 
> Wearing on biking/picnic adventure today.
> View attachment 3924966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaked out, but thriled.


This is drop dead gorgeous!!! 


magdalinka said:


> Happy new year and stuff to all!! Catching up was fun!!
> 
> Fim: those bags were great choices. Love the new Dooney.
> 
> Ludmila: sorry you had to waste so much time in line. Crazy...
> Honestly, nothing makes you look forward to visiting DMV more than dealing with bureaucracy in other countries. Had to go to DMV a few days ago. There were seats and a booth where you could get fresh coffee/tea and snacks. Pleasant surprise.
> 
> Dealing with some frozen pipes and mad weather here too. Come back hot weather, I promise I won’t complain that it’s too hot this time


No coffee, no food in my line. After 4 hours I felt like a zombie. Thank God there were seats. 

Hope you get your pipes sorted. We have spring today.


----------



## Ludmilla

magdalinka said:


> Most used bag of 2017: Bottega Veneta small Disco and a Bottega convertible bag.
> View attachment 3925016


Nice! You track your bags, too?


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok. With all those sales going on it would have been rude to pass all the discounts on. Treated myself to some beauties that I've been eyeing for a while now. Anyone around for a reveal?


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. With all those sales going on it would have been rude to pass all the discounts on. Treated myself to some beauties that I've been eyeing for a while now. Anyone around for a reveal?


Yes!! I have a reveal of my own coming up later today....when she's had a good coating of Lord Sheraton!! [emoji2] [emoji2]


----------



## Ser

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life surprised me.
> Well, maybe shocked.
> He chose diamond & asked jeweler to make necklace.
> View attachment 3924965
> 
> Wearing on biking/picnic adventure today.
> View attachment 3924966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaked out, but thriled.


Absolutely stunning!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life surprised me.
> Well, maybe shocked.
> He chose diamond & asked jeweler to make necklace.
> View attachment 3924965
> 
> Wearing on biking/picnic adventure today.
> View attachment 3924966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaked out, but thriled.



Remainsilly, the man in your life couldn't have chosen a more perfect gift for you. 

According to ancient Roman literature, Cupid's arrows were tipped with diamonds. 

So you might say (pun fully intended) your man's aim is true!


----------



## Fimpagebag

magdalinka said:


> Most used bag of 2017: Bottega Veneta small Disco and a Bottega convertible bag.
> View attachment 3925016



Great bags, Magdalinka. Understated, but not anonymous, their quality can't be denied.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. With all those sales going on it would have been rude to pass all the discounts on. Treated myself to some beauties that I've been eyeing for a while now. Anyone around for a reveal?



Absolutely ready for a reveal,  Ludmilla! 

Having a walloping dose of cabin fever with a blizzard howling outside.  

Bring on the much needed diversion!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ser said:


> Yes!! I have a reveal of my own coming up later today....when she's had a good coating of Lord Sheraton!! [emoji2] [emoji2]



Bring it on, Ser!  So looking forward to your reveal....


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Yes!! I have a reveal of my own coming up later today....when she's had a good coating of Lord Sheraton!! [emoji2] [emoji2]


Sounds awesome! Curious now....


Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely ready for a reveal,  Ludmilla!
> 
> Having a walloping dose of cabin fever with a blizzard howling outside.
> 
> Bring on the much needed diversion!


Ok.... get ready, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

This is going to be one of the best reveals we ever had on the island. 
.
.
.
Get ready, ladies!
.
.
.
Here we go!



And some action pics! 




Sorry islanders.  No money left for fancy stuff. 

I bet @Ser 's reveal is much better!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is going to be one of the best reveals we ever had on the island.
> .
> .
> .
> Get ready, ladies!
> .
> .
> .
> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3925128
> 
> And some action pics!
> View attachment 3925133
> 
> View attachment 3925134
> 
> Sorry islanders.  No money left for fancy stuff.
> 
> I bet @Ser 's reveal is much better!



Wine and pasta! Xlnt reveal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is going to be one of the best reveals we ever had on the island.
> .
> .
> .
> Get ready, ladies!
> .
> .
> .
> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3925128
> 
> And some action pics!
> View attachment 3925133
> 
> View attachment 3925134
> 
> Sorry islanders.  No money left for fancy stuff.
> 
> I bet @Ser 's reveal is much better!



Love your new additions, Ludmilla. Such fun! 

As much as I love bags, kitchen ware is my other Achilles' Heel.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life surprised me.
> Well, maybe shocked.
> He chose diamond & asked jeweler to make necklace.
> View attachment 3924965
> 
> Wearing on biking/picnic adventure today.
> View attachment 3924966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Freaked out, but thriled.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wine and pasta! Xlnt reveal!


Hehe. Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your new additions, Ludmilla. Such fun!
> 
> As much as I love bags, kitchen ware is my other Achilles' Heel.


Thank you, Fim. Glad you enjoyed the reveal! 
How is your blizzard doing?


----------



## Ludmilla

Totally curious about Ser's reveal now.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim. Glad you enjoyed the reveal!
> How is your blizzard doing?



Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. Here's the current view from our bedroom window....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3925294
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. Here's the current view from our bedroom window....



Pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3925294
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. Here's the current view from our bedroom window....


It does look pretty for sure!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is going to be one of the best reveals we ever had on the island.
> .
> .
> .
> Get ready, ladies!
> .
> .
> .
> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3925128
> 
> And some action pics!
> View attachment 3925133
> 
> View attachment 3925134
> 
> Sorry islanders.  No money left for fancy stuff.
> 
> I bet @Ser 's reveal is much better!


Wow! Best reveal ever, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3925294
> 
> 
> Thank you for asking, Ludmilla. Here's the current view from our bedroom window....


Great pic, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Best reveal ever, Ludmilla!


I know.


----------



## Ser

I've just done a reveal of my new bag in Mulberry [emoji4]


----------



## Mariapia

Ser said:


> I've just done a reveal of my new bag in Mulberry [emoji4]


I have just had a look at the Mulberry forum.
Your Bays is gorgeous, Ser.
The colour is my favourite too.
Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ser said:


> I've just done a reveal of my new bag in Mulberry [emoji4]



Love your Mulberry, Ser! The color and quality are undeniable.


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> Gorgeous! Man in life clearly has good taste [emoji6]





Mariapia said:


> Diamonds are a girl's best friend.





Ludmilla said:


> is is drop dead gorgeous!!!





Ser said:


> Absolutely stunning!!!





Fimpagebag said:


> Remainsilly, the man in your life couldn't have chosen a more perfect gift for you.
> 
> According to ancient Roman literature, Cupid's arrows were tipped with diamonds.
> 
> So you might say (pun fully intended) your man's aim is true!





Tomsmom said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thanks for necklace love, all
Great biking adventure & special day!

Apparently, diamond shapes have meanings?
Think Man nailed it.



_Pear
 The pear shape shows a woman to be an individual, yet she still has a soft side for traditional romance. She may be a trend-setter with this unusual shape, although the teardrop shape may also be a prelude to tears of sorrow or joy.

The woman who chooses this shape tends to set a high standard for herself and everyone around her. It can be difficult living up to her expectations so she must make an effort not to go overboard, especially with her mate. _



Ludmilla said:


> This is going to be one of the best reveals we ever had on the island.
> .
> .
> .
> Get ready, ladies!
> .
> .
> .
> Here we go!
> 
> View attachment 3925128
> 
> And some action pics!
> View attachment 3925133
> 
> View attachment 3925134
> 
> Sorry islanders.  No money left for fancy stuff.
> 
> I bet @Ser 's reveal is much better!


One of my uppity glasses thinks your collander is cute.

Fun reveal! Good, healthy kitchen = good, healthy food.
Nice choices.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Slow day on the island..... Hope everyone is enjoying a cosy Saturday.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Slow day on the island..... Hope everyone is enjoying a cosy Saturday.
> View attachment 3926246



Wish it was cozy. 
Running errands with the hubbie. It’s warmed up to 19F. 
May need an ice cream. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a cosy Saturday.


Sunshine today!
Rode bike to library & waved at folks. 
Admired beautiful road potholes.
Ate sugar, drank caffeine.
Then--bicycle wash/maintenance!


Hints from Silly World:
1) use disposable latex exam gloves--or greasy junk gets everywhere

2) stick dot of painters tape onto chain--marks 1st link with new lube, as rotate through

3) Dog will roll face onto greasy junk left in grass--because weird stink is interesting stuff.



Murphy47 said:


> ...
> May need an ice cream. Lol.


Always time for ice cream.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sunshine today!
> Rode bike to library & waved at folks.
> Admired beautiful road potholes.
> Ate sugar, drank caffeine.
> Then--bicycle wash/maintenance!
> View attachment 3926593
> 
> Hints from Silly World:
> 1) use disposable latex exam gloves--or greasy junk gets everywhere
> 
> 2) stick dot of painters tape onto chain--marks 1st link with new lube, as rotate through
> 
> 3) Dog will roll face onto greasy junk left in grass--because weird stink is interesting stuff.
> 
> Always time for ice cream.



Dogs will roll in just about anything. 
Why is that? Gotta love em tho [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!

Another orange alert on my area today...
Strong winds, heavy rains and ... hail..  this afternoon. 
I am taking out my Longchamp Quadri satchel. 
It is supposed to be weather proof.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3927940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Another orange alert on my area today...
> Strong winds, heavy rains and ... hail..  this afternoon.
> I am taking out my Longchamp Quadri satchel.
> It is supposed to be weather proof.



Love that bag! 
You have such a lovely collection. 
Sorry to hear about the bad weather again. 
Gloomy and rainy here again. Temps hovering around freezing. 
Am so ready for Spring.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag!
> You have such a lovely collection.
> Sorry to hear about the bad weather again.
> Gloomy and rainy here again. Temps hovering around freezing.
> Am so ready for Spring.


Strong winds have come first...
I thought I wouldn't be able to go back home this morning.... I had to cling to a grocery shop wall not to be blown away.. And I wasn't the only one.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Strong winds have come first...
> I thought I wouldn't be able to go back home this morning.... I had to cling to a grocery shop wall not to be blown away.. And I wasn't the only one.



Whoa. That’s so scary. Glad you are ok.  
It used to be so rare to have that kind of wind in winter. Not anymore.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3927940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Another orange alert on my area today...
> Strong winds, heavy rains and ... hail..  this afternoon.
> I am taking out my Longchamp Quadri satchel.
> It is supposed to be weather proof.


Wowzers I am glad that you and your wonderful Quadri survived the storm! Strong winds are so scary.

Kicking of the first work week in the new year with one of my favorite bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Wowzers I am glad that you and your wonderful Quadri survived the storm! Strong winds are so scary.
> 
> Kicking of the first work week in the new year with one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 3928081



I love that one too! 
Marcie, right?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I love that one too!
> Marcie, right?


Thank you! 
Yes, Miss Marcie.
Are you carrying a bag today?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Yes, Miss Marcie.
> Are you carrying a bag today?



I slept in today. It’s only 7.40 am here so I have dressed for the day yet. 
Probably will choose a LC since it’s so yucky.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I slept in today. It’s only 7.40 am here so I have dressed for the day yet.
> Probably will choose a LC since it’s so yucky.


LC is an excellent choice for bad weather! Hope you have a nice day.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> LC is an excellent choice for bad weather! Hope you have a nice day.



Hope your evening is relaxing. 
Looking forward to hearing all about your new job.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3927940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Another orange alert on my area today...
> Strong winds, heavy rains and ... hail..  this afternoon.
> I am taking out my Longchamp Quadri satchel.
> It is supposed to be weather proof.


Stay safe Mariapia!  Love the Quadri and the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Wowzers I am glad that you and your wonderful Quadri survived the storm! Strong winds are so scary.
> 
> Kicking of the first work week in the new year with one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 3928081


I adore everything about this bag is she heavy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hope your evening is relaxing.
> Looking forward to hearing all about your new job.


Strange boring day today.... Co-worker is in a bad mood, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’ve been impulse buying and it needs to stop...jeez.  I found a NWT Madwell transport bag on the ‘bay that I couldn’t resist.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Strange boring day today.... Co-worker is in a bad mood, too.



Bummer. It was just the holidays, how can someone be in a bad mood already?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve been impulse buying and it needs to stop...jeez.  I found a NWT Madwell transport bag on the ‘bay that I couldn’t resist.



Photo plz.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I adore everything about this bag is she heavy?


Thank you! 
Unfortunately she is no feather. I would strongly recommend the medium size. This has a shoulder strap, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Photo plz.


Oops


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bummer. It was just the holidays, how can someone be in a bad mood already?


She is always in a mood.... Would have been surprised if she was hapoy all of a sudden.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Photo plz.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> She is always in a mood.... Would have been surprised if she was hapoy all of a sudden.


Oh no one of “those” people they are draining


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3928105



Perfect work tote!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Whoa. That’s so scary. Glad you are ok.
> It used to be so rare to have that kind of wind in winter. Not anymore.


I think that nowadays nothing is rare anymore, Murphy...


Ludmilla said:


> Wowzers I am glad that you and your wonderful Quadri survived the storm! Strong winds are so scary.
> Strong winds are awful.. And now I can hear thunder....
> Kicking of the first work week in the new year with one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 3928081


Miss Marcie is so pretty, Ludmilla.


Murphy47 said:


> I slept in today. It’s only 7.40 am here so I have dressed for the day yet.
> Probably will choose a LC since it’s so yucky.


A LC is always perfect, rain or shine!


Tomsmom said:


> Stay safe Mariapia!  Love the Quadri and the color!


Thank you, Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3928105


Great find, Tomsmom.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3927940
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> 
> Another orange alert on my area today...
> Strong winds, heavy rains and ... hail..  this afternoon.
> I am taking out my Longchamp Quadri satchel.
> It is supposed to be weather proof.


Rough weather demands awesome bags. Nice choice!


Murphy47 said:


> Am so ready for Spring.


Unless Spring brings more rain--then, let's skip the daffodils & jump right into dog days of heat.


Ludmilla said:


> Wowzers I am glad that you and your wonderful Quadri survived the storm! Strong winds are so scary.
> 
> Kicking of the first work week in the new year with one of my favorite bags.
> View attachment 3928081


Ah, the Marcie! So boho, so chic!


Ludmilla said:


> She is always in a mood.... Would have been surprised if she was hapoy all of a sudden.


She reminds me of a cat.


----------



## remainsilly

Was forced into mainstream road traffic by construction.
Thank God for sweet drivers. 
Wearing the incredibly unfashionable, but cycle-worthy, patagonia atom sling again.


With my added reflective hits & carabiner clips. 
And required caffeine/sugar stop.

Oh, also wearing my pear bling.


Gotta!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3928105


Love the 2-tone!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3928105


Very nice tote!


Tomsmom said:


> Oh no one of “those” people they are draining


Oh yes. 
I think she has burn-out and should stay away from work for at least 6 months. Will never happen as she is a workaholic.


Mariapia said:


> I think that nowadays nothing is rare anymore, Murphy...
> 
> Miss Marcie is so pretty, Ludmilla.
> 
> A LC is always perfect, rain or shine!
> 
> Thank you, Tomsmom.


Thank you, Mariapia. How is the weather today?


remainsilly said:


> Rough weather demands awesome bags. Nice choice!
> 
> Unless Spring brings more rain--then, let's skip the daffodils & jump right into dog days of heat.
> 
> Ah, the Marcie! So boho, so chic!
> 
> She reminds me of a cat.


Thank you for the Marcie love.

Well, she had cats a few years ago...


remainsilly said:


> Was forced into mainstream road traffic by construction.
> Thank God for sweet drivers.
> Wearing the incredibly unfashionable, but cycle-worthy, patagonia atom sling again.
> View attachment 3928216
> 
> With my added reflective hits & carabiner clips.
> And required caffeine/sugar stop.
> 
> Oh, also wearing my pear bling.
> View attachment 3928217
> 
> Gotta!


You are enjoying yourself! Very good!


----------



## Ludmilla

Meeting today - under the radar bag for me.


Note to myself - never wear Emma after Marcie. She makes me realise what a heavy brick Miss Marcie is.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Meeting today - under the radar bag for me.
> View attachment 3928881
> 
> Note to myself - never wear Emma after Marcie. She makes me realise what a heavy brick Miss Marcie is.


I love evetything about your Fossil bag, Ludmilla.
Miss Marcie is a beauty, too.
Today, as it's raining cats and dogs again ( no more winds and thunder, thank God) I have to take out a lightweight bag to carry my heavy umbrella.
One of my Le Pliage of course...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Meeting today - under the radar bag for me.
> View attachment 3928881
> 
> Note to myself - never wear Emma after Marcie. She makes me realise what a heavy brick Miss Marcie is.


Lovely tote!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3928990
> 
> I love evetything about your Fossil bag, Ludmilla.
> Miss Marcie is a beauty, too.
> Today, as it's raining cats and dogs again ( no more winds and thunder, thank God) I have to take out a lightweight bag to carry my heavy umbrella.
> One of my Le Pliage of course...


Ughhh about the rain but the le pliage brightens the day!  I love the short handle version and I really like the color!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh about the rain but the le pliage brightens the day!  I love the short handle version and I really like the color!


I prefer the short handle version, Tomsmom. I avoid shoulder bags in general.
The colour is " cedar"


----------



## Tomsmom

She arrived yesterday and is loaded and ready!  Sorry for the crooked pic.


----------



## Ser

Ludmilla said:


> Meeting today - under the radar bag for me.
> View attachment 3928881
> 
> Note to myself - never wear Emma after Marcie. She makes me realise what a heavy brick Miss Marcie is.


Ooh love Emma! I sold my chocolate Marcie as found her so heavy!! A shame as I love the style and had always wanted a Chloe bag!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ser said:


> Ooh love Emma! I sold my chocolate Marcie as found her so heavy!! A shame as I love the style and had always wanted a Chloe bag!!


Thank you!
Did you have the large Marcie or the medium? I have the large one and it is LARGE and really heavy. I thought the medium is lighter in weight?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived yesterday and is loaded and ready!  Sorry for the crooked pic.
> 
> View attachment 3928994


It is a very pretty bag! 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3928990
> 
> I love evetything about your Fossil bag, Ludmilla.
> Miss Marcie is a beauty, too.
> Today, as it's raining cats and dogs again ( no more winds and thunder, thank God) I have to take out a lightweight bag to carry my heavy umbrella.
> One of my Le Pliage of course...


Hope the rain ends soon!
I like the green colour of your Pliage very much!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies, Emma and I were almost hit by a car today. By my own fault and completely brainless behavior. 



Important resolution of the day: stop hurrying around like a headless chicken, stop making a haste, take a deep breath and wait for green lights for heaven's sake!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, Emma and I were almost hit by a car today. By my own fault and completely brainless behavior.
> 
> View attachment 3929303
> 
> Important resolution of the day: stop hurrying around like a headless chicken, stop making a haste, take a deep breath and wait for green lights for heaven's sake!


Oh no Ludmilla we can’t have you injured!  I’m glad you’re ok!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, Emma and I were almost hit by a car today. By my own fault and completely brainless behavior.
> 
> View attachment 3929303
> 
> Important resolution of the day: stop hurrying around like a headless chicken, stop making a haste, take a deep breath and wait for green lights for heaven's sake!


Oh dear!
I know what you are talking about...
I am the same. To gain 2 minutes we put ourselves in danger and may spend weeks or months in hospital..
Your resolution will also be mine.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, Emma and I were almost hit by a car today. By my own fault and completely brainless behavior.
> 
> View attachment 3929303
> 
> Important resolution of the day: stop hurrying around like a headless chicken, stop making a haste, take a deep breath and wait for green lights for heaven's sake!


And yet, if I was sensible all the time--no skydiving or eating loquats.

Glad you are okay. Green means go!
Red means stop!
Wearing neon colors & blinky lights increases survival chances near moving cars!
---
Nice bag rotations happening on island.
I am slug o' practicality, still biking with patagonia.
Did find interesting local "rock group" today:


Those who know me at all--can guess my response:



Will drop into basket, next time cycling by.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> And yet, if I was sensible all the time--no skydiving or eating loquats.
> 
> Glad you are okay. Green means go!
> Red means stop!
> Wearing neon colors & blinky lights increases survival chances near moving cars!
> ---
> Nice bag rotations happening on island.
> I am slug o' practicality, still biking with patagonia.
> Did find interesting local "rock group" today:
> View attachment 3929735
> 
> Those who know me at all--can guess my response:
> View attachment 3929736
> View attachment 3929737
> 
> Will drop into basket, next time cycling by.



I love rocks. What a cool idea.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no Ludmilla we can’t have you injured!  I’m glad you’re ok!





Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I know what you are talking about...
> I am the same. To gain 2 minutes we put ourselves in danger and may spend weeks or months in hospital..
> Your resolution will also be mine.


I was a nice girl on my way to the office and waited until the lights were green.


remainsilly said:


> And yet, if I was sensible all the time--no skydiving or eating loquats.
> 
> Glad you are okay. Green means go!
> Red means stop!
> Wearing neon colors & blinky lights increases survival chances near moving cars!
> ---
> Nice bag rotations happening on island.
> I am slug o' practicality, still biking with patagonia.
> Did find interesting local "rock group" today:
> View attachment 3929735
> 
> Those who know me at all--can guess my response:
> View attachment 3929736
> View attachment 3929737
> 
> Will drop into basket, next time cycling by.


Those stones are fun!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I love rocks. What a cool idea.





Ludmilla said:


> I was a nice girl on my way to the office and waited until the lights were green.
> 
> Those stones are fun!


Thanks. Enjoyed painting mine to add.

Guess idea is to take rock & track its travels in fb photos?_(_as gnome statue in_ Amelie)_
Unsure. And refuse to join fb.

Do like painting & rocks.
Maybe mine will travel in a child's pocket?
Or be worn by a hippy-esque dreamer, as a string necklace pendant?
Fun to imagine.


----------



## remainsilly

Omg! NOT the patagonia sling today!


Campomaggi messenger, woolrich boots, rlx puffer, lost apostle necklace


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Omg! NOT the patagonia sling today!
> View attachment 3930374
> 
> Campomaggi messenger, woolrich boots, rlx puffer, lost apostle necklace


Campomaggi looks good with the boots. 

First outing of the year....
I do foresee a third bag in this style somewhere in the future.  Well, I can console myself that it will be well-invested money. 


How is everyone doing?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Campomaggi looks good with the boots.
> 
> First outing of the year....
> I do foresee a third bag in this style somewhere in the future.  Well, I can console myself that it will be well-invested money.
> View attachment 3931019
> 
> How is everyone doing?


Nice ensemble Ludmilla!  

I’m doing well, have a spare moment at work so I figured I’d check out TPF . 

I’m in my Madewell Tote, it’s pretty carefree with all the mess due to winter and salt, etc...


----------



## remainsilly

Miss Choc has a new scarf friend?
Look good together.
Thanks for boot love.
----
Early morning cycle ride, to beat winter storm.
(still changed into warmer gear, mid-trip)

Stopped to breakfast along way--Man packed coffee & understands me


Also dropped off rock.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Miss Choc has a new scarf friend?
> Look good together.
> Thanks for boot love.
> ----
> Early morning cycle ride, to beat winter storm.
> (still changed into warmer gear, mid-trip)
> 
> Stopped to breakfast along way--Man packed coffee & understands me
> View attachment 3931547
> 
> Also dropped off rock.



Looks like fun! Hopefully I beat the weather. 
Guess we’re going get some here too. 
Bummer. 
Guess I’ll have to pull my bags out and decide which to carry next.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Nice ensemble Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m doing well, have a spare moment at work so I figured I’d check out TPF .
> 
> I’m in my Madewell Tote, it’s pretty carefree with all the mess due to winter and salt, etc...


I love carefree totes, too!


remainsilly said:


> Miss Choc has a new scarf friend?
> Look good together.
> Thanks for boot love.
> ----
> Early morning cycle ride, to beat winter storm.
> (still changed into warmer gear, mid-trip)
> 
> Stopped to breakfast along way--Man packed coffee & understands me
> View attachment 3931547
> 
> Also dropped off rock.


Yay! Another fun adventure!
Having a bit of coffee envy right now. Need to get one for myself. 
(Scarf is more or less new. Bought last year never worn much.)


Murphy47 said:


> Looks like fun! Hopefully I beat the weather.
> Guess we’re going get some here too.
> Bummer.
> Guess I’ll have to pull my bags out and decide which to carry next.


Did you beat the weather? And more important: which bag did you choose?


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally Friday on Pinch Purse Island! 
Any adventures planed?
I am up to a laundry adventure. As I do not have my own machine, yet,  I am going to my cousin. This is going to cost me several hours.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Campomaggi looks good with the boots.
> 
> First outing of the year....
> I do foresee a third bag in this style somewhere in the future.  Well, I can console myself that it will be well-invested money.
> View attachment 3931019
> 
> How is everyone doing?


A third bag in this style, Ludmilla? I think you already know what it will be.
Can we have a clue?
Monnierfreres is having a 50% sale at the moment.. Maybe the bag you fancy is part of it.
Anyway, we are all waiting for a reveal...
The Valentino bag I saw in Dubai is on sale on the moment on Monnierfreres but.... my Lancel Charlie serves the same purpose,  so ...
Today I am taking out my "old" Sonia Rykiel nylon satchel.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Finally Friday on Pinch Purse Island!
> Any adventures planed?
> I am up to a laundry adventure. As I do not have my own machine, yet,  I am going to my cousin. This is going to cost me several hours.



Ugh. Laundry. Would this be the cousin with the tavern? THAT would make laundry fun. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3932104
> 
> A third bag in this style, Ludmilla? I think you already know what it will be.
> Can we have a clue?
> Monnierfreres is having a 50% sale at the moment.. Maybe the bag you fancy is part of it.
> Anyway, we are all waiting for a reveal...
> The Valentino bag I saw in Dubai is on sale on the moment on Monnierfreres but.... my Lancel Charlie serves the same purpose,  so ...
> Today I am taking out my "old" Sonia Rykiel nylon satchel.



Looks great! So practical with all those pockets.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3932104
> 
> A third bag in this style, Ludmilla? I think you already know what it will be.
> Can we have a clue?
> Monnierfreres is having a 50% sale at the moment.. Maybe the bag you fancy is part of it.
> Anyway, we are all waiting for a reveal...
> The Valentino bag I saw in Dubai is on sale on the moment on Monnierfreres but.... my Lancel Charlie serves the same purpose,  so ...
> Today I am taking out my "old" Sonia Rykiel nylon satchel.


Hehe. No... I am speaking of a very far away future. 


Murphy47 said:


> Ugh. Laundry. Would this be the cousin with the tavern? THAT would make laundry fun. [emoji6]


Unfortunately not.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia - forgot to add: love your bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. No... I am speaking of a very far away future.
> 
> Unfortunately not.



Bummer.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like fun! Hopefully I beat the weather.
> Guess we’re going get some here too.
> Bummer.
> Guess I’ll have to pull my bags out and decide which to carry next.


How is weather?
Our plummeted from warm sunshine into snow flurries & below freezing temperatures. In same day.

Luckily, pile o' unread books kept me busy.


Ludmilla said:


> Finally Friday on Pinch Purse Island!
> Any adventures planed?
> I am up to a laundry adventure. As I do not have my own machine, yet,  I am going to my cousin. This is going to cost me several hours.


Weekend adventures remain spontaneous. And mysterious. 
Stupid adventures, being too coy.

Love the smell of laundry, as cycle through neighborhoods.
Something comforting about it. Warm.

Unfortunately, I kill washer/dryer sets & must buy new every few years.
"Overloading...blah blah...balance loads...gabble gabble."--I don't listen.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3932104
> 
> A third bag in this style, Ludmilla? I think you already know what it will be.
> Can we have a clue?
> Monnierfreres is having a 50% sale at the moment.. Maybe the bag you fancy is part of it.
> Anyway, we are all waiting for a reveal...
> The Valentino bag I saw in Dubai is on sale on the moment on Monnierfreres but.... my Lancel Charlie serves the same purpose,  so ...
> Today I am taking out my "old" Sonia Rykiel nylon satchel.


This bag has multi-colored tabs hanging?
Great detail!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> How is weather?
> Our plummeted from warm sunshine into snow flurries & below freezing temperatures. In same day.
> 
> Luckily, pile o' unread books kept me busy.
> 
> Weekend adventures remain spontaneous. And mysterious.
> Stupid adventures, being too coy.
> 
> Love the smell of laundry, as cycle through neighborhoods.
> Something comforting about it. Warm.
> 
> Unfortunately, I kill washer/dryer sets & must buy new every few years.
> "Overloading...blah blah...balance loads...gabble gabble."--I don't listen.
> 
> This bag has multi-colored tabs hanging?
> Great detail!



Same weather here. Freezing rain last night. Gloomy again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Finally Friday on Pinch Purse Island!
> Any adventures planned?......



My only adventure is to leave work and get home before the wicked weather hits. Thankfully my Jeep has four wheel drive. It's either that or dogsled!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3932456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only adventure is to leave work and get home before the wicked weather hits. Thankfully my Jeep has four wheel drive. It's either that or dogsled!



Dogsled probably more fun!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> How is weather?
> Our plummeted from warm sunshine into snow flurries & below freezing temperatures. In same day.
> 
> Luckily, pile o' unread books kept me busy.
> 
> Weekend adventures remain spontaneous. And mysterious.
> Stupid adventures, being too coy.
> 
> Love the smell of laundry, as cycle through neighborhoods.
> Something comforting about it. Warm.
> 
> Unfortunately, I kill washer/dryer sets & must buy new every few years.
> "Overloading...blah blah...balance loads...gabble gabble."--I don't listen.
> 
> This bag has multi-colored tabs hanging?
> Great detail!


I am trying to rotate my bags to keep myself away from the ones I am eyeing, remainsilly....
I don't know if it will be a good strategy on the long run..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3932456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only adventure is to leave work and get home before the wicked weather hits. Thankfully my Jeep has four wheel drive. It's either that or dogsled!


I would do the same, Fim. 
Have a nice and relaxing weekend!


----------



## magdalinka

Hope everyone is weathering this weather well. Here it went from -24 to +15 (Celsius) in a matter of a couple of days, all snow was washed away, now just confusing and muddy. 
Really need to stay away from eBay and buying more bags. 
Do any of you gals ever look at your bags and think: I don’t know if I like any of you any more?


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> Hope everyone is weathering this weather well. Here it went from -24 to +15 (Celsius) in a matter of a couple of days, all snow was washed away, now just confusing and muddy.
> Really need to stay away from eBay and buying more bags.
> Do any of you gals ever look at your bags and think: I don’t know if I like any of you any more?



Glad snow is gone! 
Extreme cold is back here. 15F at the moment. 
I often look in my closet and wonder what I was thinking when I bought some of the bags I own. 
Then I sell them all. And start over.


----------



## magdalinka

Lyudmila: glad you are safe. And you are right, we all could use a little less of running around like chickens. 
I liked a sentence I overheard in line today: “I ask myself: will this matter in a year or 5 years? No, so relax about it”

Remainsilly: love the rocks and the adventures. 

Everyone stay safe and happy!!


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> Glad snow is gone!
> Extreme cold is back here. 15F at the moment.
> I often look in my closet and wonder what I was thinking when I bought some of the bags I own.
> Then I sell them all. And start over.



Glad to know I am not alone. Time to re-evaluate bags [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

magdalinka said:


> Glad to know I am not alone. Time to re-evaluate bags [emoji4]



I've been re-evaluating my bags as well, Magdalinka. And (as always) when I embark on such a task, I learn as much about myself as I do my bags.

Case in point: deciding when a tote is more purse than tote. For me, any bag that can accomodate a two liter bottle of Pepsi and a change of clothes falls into the tote/shopper category.  

Another category (for me) is what purse to take to work. The only place I keep my bag at work is a file cabinet drawer in our lab prep room. So whatever purse I take to work has to fit in that drawer without becoming misshapen. 

As for smaller bags, I have recently purged my collection of any bags that cannot accomodate what I consider the barest of my essentials. 

For the rest, any bag that doesn't allow me easy access to my wallet, phone, keys,  etc. when I'm running errands or grocery shopping is destined to either be donated or taken to the consignment shop.


----------



## magdalinka

Fimpagebag said:


> I've been re-evaluating my bags as well, Magdalinka. And (as always) when I embark on such a task, I learn as much about myself as I do my bags.
> 
> Case in point: deciding when a tote is more purse than tote. For me, any bag that can accomodate a two liter bottle of Pepsi and a change of clothes falls into the tote/shopper category.
> 
> Another category (for me) is what purse to take to work. The only place I keep my bag at work is a file cabinet drawer in our lab prep room. So whatever purse I take to work has to fit in that drawer without becoming misshapen.
> 
> As for smaller bags, I have recently purged my collection of any bags that cannot accomodate what I consider the barest of my essentials.
> 
> For the rest, any bag that doesn't allow me easy access to my wallet, phone, keys,  etc. when I'm running errands or grocery shopping is destined to either be donated or taken to the consignment shop.



Completely agree Fim!! You probably stay away from structured bags then. 

I keep drooling at top handle or tote bags knowing very well I they would just sit in the closet. I need a crossbody style for running errands with the my two little monsters. 
I am eying the Balenciaga Hip bag right now. It has an edgier look. Perhaps another rehab project in the future?


----------



## Mariapia

Still rotating.... I saw a Mc Douglas Pyla on sale and resisted...I realized it looked like my Charles and Charlus and is probably heavier...
I can't believe I am that wise...
Today, I am taking out my Maison Moreau tote. The North South shape isn't very practical but it has to get some fresh air after hibernating for a few months...


----------



## Mariapia

Talking about wisdom....... 
Why on earth did I enter that shop on my way home this morning?
Found a small white leather bag ..... I never carry white bags, let alone mini ones.
 Tell me who would have resisted the heavy discounted price?
I got it for 28 € instead of 125.
And here is a mod pic...


----------



## Fimpagebag

magdalinka said:


> Completely agree Fim!! You probably stay away from structured bags then.
> 
> I keep drooling at top handle or tote bags knowing very well I they would just sit in the closet. I need a crossbody style for running errands with the my two little monsters.
> I am eying the Balenciaga Hip bag right now. It has an edgier look. Perhaps another rehab project in the future?



Oddly enough, Magdalinka, I prefer more structured bags for my needs. 

For whatever reason, hobo slouchy bags just don't seem to work for me. I think it might have something to do with symmetry. I need a bag to keep its shape and not list or puddle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3933084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about wisdom.......
> Why on earth did I enter that shop on my way home this morning?
> Found a small white leather bag ..... I never carry white bags, let alone mini ones.
> Tell me who would have resisted the heavy discounted price?
> I got it for 28 € instead of 125.
> And here is a mod pic...



Great mod pic, Mariapia. And your new bag is adorable!  No wonder you couldn't resist!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3933049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still rotating.... I saw a Mc Douglas Pyla on sale and resisted...I realized it looked like my Charles and Charlus and is probably heavier...
> I can't believe I am that wise...
> Today, I am taking out my Maison Moreau tote. The North South shape isn't very practical but it has to get some fresh air after hibernating for a few months...



Love this tote, Mariapia! Such an attractive bag, with its own vibe and style. Good choice!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3933084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about wisdom.......
> Why on earth did I enter that shop on my way home this morning?
> Found a small white leather bag ..... I never carry white bags, let alone mini ones.
> Tell me who would have resisted the heavy discounted price?
> I got it for 28 € instead of 125.
> And here is a mod pic...



Oooh. Really cute! Love the shape.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3933084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about wisdom.......
> Why on earth did I enter that shop on my way home this morning?
> Found a small white leather bag ..... I never carry white bags, let alone mini ones.
> Tell me who would have resisted the heavy discounted price?
> I got it for 28 € instead of 125.
> And here is a mod pic...



Is that your kitchen floor? 
I have one that looks just like it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great mod pic, Mariapia. And your new bag is adorable!  No wonder you couldn't resist!


Thank you, dear Fim.
Only trouble is... shall I wear it?
My wallet won't even fit inside...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Is that your kitchen floor?
> I have one that looks just like it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933217


Looks like we have the same kitchen floor, Murphy..


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Same weather here. Freezing rain last night. Gloomy again.



We have sun today. With a possiblity of penguins & random igloos.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3932456
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My only adventure is to leave work and get home before the wicked weather hits. Thankfully my Jeep has four wheel drive. It's either that or dogsled!


Ah, slate lab counters. Memories.
Dogsled does sound fun! 


magdalinka said:


> Do any of you gals ever look at your bags and think: I don’t know if I like any of you any more?


Every so often, I think, "Would I own that bag, if tpf hadn't shoved advert photos in my face for months?"
Then I think, "Who cares? You own it, now. Just use the hell out of it & enjoy."
I am an impractical, warped little weirdo.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3933084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about wisdom.......
> Why on earth did I enter that shop on my way home this morning?
> Found a small white leather bag ..... I never carry white bags, let alone mini ones.
> Tell me who would have resisted the heavy discounted price?
> I got it for 28 € instead of 125.
> And here is a mod pic...


Guess the bag rotation strategy of resisting failed?
Good price, fun bag for drier & warmer weather--which WILL find us. Oh yes. It will. And soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, dear Fim.
> Only trouble is... shall I wear it?
> My wallet won't even fit inside...



I solved that problem. I bought a smaller wallet. [emoji14]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> We have sun today. With a possiblity of penguins & random igloos.
> 
> Ah, slate lab counters. Memories.
> Dogsled does sound fun!
> 
> Every so often, I think, "Would I own that bag, if tpf hadn't shoved advert photos in my face for months?"
> Then I think, "Who cares? You own it, now. Just use the hell out of it & enjoy."
> I am an impractical, warped little weirdo.
> 
> Guess the bag rotation strategy of resisting failed?
> Good price, fun bag for drier & warmer weather--which WILL find us. Oh yes. It will. And soon.


No, no, the bag rotation strategy didn't fail, remainsilly..  
That bag is so small that it doesn't count....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, no, the bag rotation strategy didn't fail, remainsilly..
> That bag is so small that it doesn't count....



Xlnt strategy my friend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, dear Fim.
> Only trouble is... shall I wear it?
> My wallet won't even fit inside...



But what an excellent bag for a dog walk. Would it accomodate keys, cash, phone, and a dog treat or two?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> But what an excellent bag for a dog walk. Would it accomodate keys, cash, phone, and a dog treat or two?


Probably, Fim.... but I don't have my dog any more...
What I can do is carry the bag under a coat in winter... and take out a bigger bag at the same time....
Complicated but.. why should things be simple?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Probably, Fim.... but I don't have my dog any more...
> What I can do is carry the bag under a coat in winter... and take out a bigger bag at the same time....
> Complicated but.. why should things be simple?



I do that whenever I’m in a major city. Stuff like water bottle are at hand but valuables are safe under coat.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I do that whenever I’m in a major city. Stuff like water bottle are at hand but valuables are safe under coat.


Yes!
See.... That small white bag is a must, finally....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes!
> See.... That small white bag is a must, finally....



Definitely a must, Mariapia!  Would it lend itself to air travel allowing you to keep your smaller valuables at hand?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3933049
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still rotating.... I saw a Mc Douglas Pyla on sale and resisted...I realized it looked like my Charles and Charlus and is probably heavier...
> I can't believe I am that wise...
> Today, I am taking out my Maison Moreau tote. The North South shape isn't very practical but it has to get some fresh air after hibernating for a few months...


Love the look of this tote!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3933084
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about wisdom.......
> Why on earth did I enter that shop on my way home this morning?
> Found a small white leather bag ..... I never carry white bags, let alone mini ones.
> Tell me who would have resisted the heavy discounted price?
> I got it for 28 € instead of 125.
> And here is a mod pic...


It was meant to be, great little bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Definitely a must, Mariapia!  Would it lend itself to air travel allowing you to keep your smaller valuables at hand?


Absolutely, Fim!
Thanks to everyone's lovely comments  I am feeling much better now.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love the look of this tote!!





Tomsmom said:


> It was meant to be, great little bag!


Thank you so much, Tomsmom.


----------



## Murphy47

Can’t stay away from the brown rainbow. 
Bought this bag twice. Sold it both times. 
Found it today for $40. Keeping it this time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Can’t stay away from the brown rainbow.
> Bought this bag twice. Sold it both times.
> Found it today for $40. Keeping it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933500


Great bag at an incredible price!  Love the quilting !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag at an incredible price!  Love the quilting !



Thx! Me too. I keeps drawing me back in.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Can’t stay away from the brown rainbow.
> Bought this bag twice. Sold it both times.
> Found it today for $40. Keeping it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933500


Wow! 
What a lovely quilted brown bag, Murphy!
This time you had better keep it...


----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3935025



What a great design, Mariapia. It definitely has that "updated classic" vibe that at the same time will never be considered "outdated."


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Can’t stay away from the brown rainbow.
> Bought this bag twice. Sold it both times.
> Found it today for $40. Keeping it this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3933500



Some bags are like that, Murphy. Once they get under your skin, you always have the itch. Definitely three times' the charm!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great design, Mariapia. It definitely has that "updated classic" vibe that at the same time will never be considered "outdated."





Fimpagebag said:


> Some bags are like that, Murphy. Once they get under your skin, you always have the itch. Definitely three times' the charm!


I agree Fim....
I loved that bag as soon as I saw it.. 
But... I already own this kind of cabas.
I don't know what to do.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I agree Fim....
> I loved that bag as soon as I saw it..
> But... I already own this kind of cabas.
> I don't know what to do.



Ultimately it's your decision, Mariapia. But I know from my experience, bag regret cuts both ways.There are bags I regret buying, and have subsequently sold/donated. 

But then there are those bags I regret *not buying*. They're the ones that come back and haunt me. And when they do..... 

Resistance is futile!   

Case in point, Dooney Brown T'moro E/W Waverly Tote....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3935132
> 
> 
> Ultimately it's your decision, Mariapia. But I know from my experience, bag regret cuts both ways.There are bags I regret buying, and have subsequently sold/donated.
> 
> But then there are those bags I regret *not buying*. They're the ones that come back and haunt me. And when they do.....
> 
> Resistance is futile!
> 
> Case in point, Dooney Brown T'moro E/W Waverly Tote....



Ooooh. Love that one!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Ooooh. Love that one!



Glad you like it, Murphy. It showed up out of nowhere at our local Marshalls for $100.  

Needless to say, I snapped it up as soon as I saw it!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like it, Murphy. It showed up out of nowhere at our local Marshalls for $100.
> 
> Needless to say, I snapped it up as soon as I saw it!



Wow! I would have fallen on that like a starving man on a Christmas ham. 
Just perfect.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3935132
> 
> 
> Ultimately it's your decision, Mariapia. But I know from my experience, bag regret cuts both ways.There are bags I regret buying, and have subsequently sold/donated.
> 
> But then there are those bags I regret *not buying*. They're the ones that come back and haunt me. And when they do.....
> 
> Resistance is futile!
> 
> Case in point, Dooney Brown T'moro E/W Waverly Tote....


Great find, , Fim!
I am a fan of quilted bags. I wouldn't have resisted either.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3935025


I *really* love this bag it has it all great find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3935132
> 
> 
> Ultimately it's your decision, Mariapia. But I know from my experience, bag regret cuts both ways.There are bags I regret buying, and have subsequently sold/donated.
> 
> But then there are those bags I regret *not buying*. They're the ones that come back and haunt me. And when they do.....
> 
> Resistance is futile!
> 
> Case in point, Dooney Brown T'moro E/W Waverly Tote....


Gorgeous design and I love the deep brown Fim!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I agree Fim....
> I loved that bag as soon as I saw it..
> But... I already own this kind of cabas.
> *I don't know what to do.*


Yes, you know what to do.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I *really* love this bag it has it all great find!





remainsilly said:


> Yes, you know what to do.



I still haven't bought it.......


----------



## remainsilly

Seems bag fever hit island!
I cut/pasted some timbuk2 messengers around my cycling photo, for color ideas:


But fever passed--bought warmer cycling jacket instead:


Also painted rock #2 for exchange basket:


Seeing more cyclists on roads, now. They wave. Coffee shop clerk said she rode her bike again, too.

I call cyclists, "baby trout"--indicator species of a healthy community.
Friend sent this:


Pedal power!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! 
Tons of lovely eye candy around.
@Mariapia the LC is lovely.  How much is it down?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I still haven't bought it.......


What is making you not buy it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Tons of lovely eye candy around.
> @Mariapia the LC is lovely.  How much is it down?


40%... €396 instead of €660...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> What is making you not buy it?


I already have similar totes...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I already have similar totes...


Ah I understand but it is so nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous design and I love the deep brown Fim!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I'm most definitely a fan of Dooney's T'moro Brown.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> 40%... €396 instead of €660...



It's undoubtedly a good price, Mariapia. But I understand your hesitation. I've been fighting a similar internal battle concerning a very expensive, elegant bag. So far I've stayed strong.

It helps that I have a similar bag in that style, one that serves me well enough without buying another.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It's undoubtedly a good price, Mariapia. But I understand your hesitation. I've been fighting a similar internal battle concerning a very expensive, elegant bag. So far I've stayed strong.
> 
> It helps that I have a similar bag in that style, one that serves me well enough without buying another.



I think everyone has a favorite style or type of bag and if we see a new “cool” one it will call to us no matter how many similar bags we have.


----------



## Murphy47

Well ladies, I have been thrown off a thread. 
I was insulted, called names and verbally berated ( rather ungrammatically I might add) but I was the one banned. 
I suppose I could be sad, but it’s really pretty funny. 
I feel sorry for the mods here. There are some real whack a doodles.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I have been thrown off a thread.
> I was insulted, called names and verbally berated ( rather ungrammatically I might add) but I was the one banned.
> I suppose I could be sad, but it’s really pretty funny.
> I feel sorry for the mods here. There are some real whack a doodles.


Don't let it get to you.


----------



## Murphy47

Nope. Won’t. 
Shaking my head over how some things are run. 
Happy to know I can still post here [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It's undoubtedly a good price, Mariapia. But I understand your hesitation. I've been fighting a similar internal battle concerning a very expensive, elegant bag. So far I've stayed strong.
> 
> It helps that I have a similar bag in that style, one that serves me well enough without buying another.


There are so many good prices at the moment, Fim....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I have been thrown off a thread.
> I was insulted, called names and verbally berated ( rather ungrammatically I might add) but I was the one banned.
> I suppose I could be sad, but it’s really pretty funny.
> I feel sorry for the mods here. There are some real whack a doodles.


Don't pay attention to those girls, Murphy.
They are not worth a milli second of your precious time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I have been thrown off a thread.
> I was insulted, called names and verbally berated ( rather ungrammatically I might add) but I was the one banned.
> I suppose I could be sad, but it’s really pretty funny.
> I feel sorry for the mods here. There are some real whack a doodles.



There are increasingly as many thin skins as there are sharp claws on any number of threads, Murphy.

And, correspondingly, fewer and fewer threads with "adults in the room."

While wit and repartee may be either frowned upon or willfully misinterpreted on other threads, humor and penetrating insight are (and always will be) our native tongue here on Pinch Purse Island.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I have been thrown off a thread.
> I was insulted, called names and verbally berated ( rather ungrammatically I might add) but I was the one banned.
> I suppose I could be sad, but it’s really pretty funny.
> I feel sorry for the mods here. There are some real whack a doodles.



I’m sorry Murphy


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy: we are here for you to vent [emoji854]. Weird how there is so much cattiness in a forum mostly populated by women [emoji6] [emoji4] 

Remainsilly: as a pro bicyclist do you any suggestions for a bike under $300 or a brand I should look into? So many out there, it’s overwhelming. 
Husband used to bike but hasn’t in a long time, thinking of surprising him for birthday.


----------



## Murphy47

No need to vent. Just a silly woman who wanted to feel superior. 
Biking has certainly taken off again. 
I’ll stick to walking. Less dangerous to others on the road. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> There are increasingly as many thin skins as there are sharp claws on any number of threads, Murphy.
> 
> And, correspondingly, fewer and fewer threads with "adults in the room."
> 
> While wit and repartee may be either frowned upon or willfully misinterpreted on other threads, humor and penetrating insight are (and always will be) our native tongue here on Pinch Purse Island.



Thanks Fim. Surprised what goes on sometimes. 
Had a blog for a (very) brief amount of time and stopped because of the numbers of trolls who would seek things out to be nasty about. 
Kinda like 7th graders.


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> Remainsilly: as a pro bicyclist do you any suggestions for a bike under $300 or a brand I should look into? So many out there, it’s overwhelming.
> Husband used to bike but hasn’t in a long time, thinking of surprising him for birthday.


Hehehehe--am soooooo not a pro!
Only lack sensible brain alarm many others have--which says:
"Do not try to fix broken stuff with enthusiasm & hammers."
"Do not zip along roads on metal stick-mobile, fueled with neon colors & hand signals."
"Do not touch that hot stove burner."

Tough question.
I took break from bike ownership, also. After cycling most of life.
Some of my equipment needs changed. 
Some did not.

Is 1 thing each person wants on his/her bike to feel good/comfortable--is individual choice, different for all, essential.
Mine is metal fenders.
Man wanted a front suspension.
Sometimes, thing changes with riding experience.
Man now thinks, "That's more weight! Less aerodynamic! Omg, no!"
I continue to love fenders.

I began looking in your price category.
Fun bike, not big investment.
OMFG.  Tried new generic schwinn.
Junk. Assembled badly. Predicted 2 rides before rear derailer fell off. 
No.

Suggest used trek hybrid bike. Are strong beasts & eat neglect as popcorn.
Older model avoids current fiddly electronic gizmo trend.

Try resale market.
Visit actual bike shops--they run sales, sell trade-in used bikes. And can do repairs/maintenance.
Chat about bike needs with staff, too. For more suggestions.
Expect $400-500. But may get lucky.

Also suggest get hubby involved in choice.
Know of too many new-with-tags bicycles, rotting in garages. Because spouse gifted for Christmas. And other lacked interest. Or found bike uncomfortable/wrong size.

Best wishes.

Hope Murphy chimes in with ideas--daughter has pro bike knowledge.


Murphy47 said:


> Thanks Fim. Surprised what goes on sometimes.
> Had a blog for a (very) brief amount of time and stopped because of the numbers of trolls who would seek things out to be nasty about.
> Kinda like 7th graders.


What was said to you in that thread was inexcusable.  And insane.

I was opposite--had blog for a bit. Friends begged me to start it.
Readers loved it. But demanded--write more, write about this, tell us this about yourself.
Akin to being pecked to death by ducks.
Delete, done.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hehehehe--am soooooo not a pro!
> Only lack sensible brain alarm many others have--which says:
> "Do not try to fix broken stuff with enthusiasm & hammers."
> "Do not zip along roads on metal stick-mobile, fueled with neon colors & hand signals."
> "Do not touch that hot stove burner."
> 
> Tough question.
> I took break from bike ownership, also. After cycling most of life.
> Some of my equipment needs changed.
> Some did not.
> 
> Is 1 thing each person wants on his/her bike to feel good/comfortable--is individual choice, different for all, essential.
> Mine is metal fenders.
> Man wanted a front suspension.
> Sometimes, thing changes with riding experience.
> Man now thinks, "That's more weight! Less aerodynamic! Omg, no!"
> I continue to love fenders.
> 
> I began looking in your price category.
> Fun bike, not big investment.
> OMFG.  Tried new generic schwinn.
> Junk. Assembled badly. Predicted 2 rides before rear derailer fell off.
> No.
> 
> Suggest used trek hybrid bike. Are strong beasts & eat neglect as popcorn.
> Older model avoids current fiddly electronic gizmo trend.
> 
> Try resale market.
> Visit actual bike shops--they run sales, sell trade-in used bikes. And can do repairs/maintenance.
> Chat about bike needs with staff, too. For more suggestions.
> Expect $400-500. But may get lucky.
> 
> Also suggest get hubby involved in choice.
> Know of too many new-with-tags bicycles, rotting in garages. Because spouse gifted for Christmas. And other lacked interest. Or found bike uncomfortable/wrong size.
> 
> Best wishes.
> 
> Hope Murphy chimes in with ideas--daughter has pro bike knowledge.
> 
> What was said to you in that thread was inexcusable.  And insane.
> 
> I was opposite--had blog for a bit. Friends begged me to start it.
> Readers loved it. But demanded--write more, write about this, tell us this about yourself.
> Akin to being pecked to death by ducks.
> Delete, done.



Oldest DD still fiddling with her bike. 
Can’t find comfortable seat for larger woman. 
I told her I found there perfect one: in my car. 
She was not amused. 
Both hubbie and daughter wear weird clothing resembling girdle to keep human bits snug and away from moving parts. 
Both have stated the SEAT is the most important part. 
I would have to agree.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. Won’t.
> Shaking my head over how some things are run.
> Happy to know I can still post here [emoji41]


Awwww, I am sorry, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Awwww, I am sorry, Murphy.



No worries girls. 
I am here among friends. 
BTW, the hard part was trying to follow her train of thought and determine what exactly the insult was supposed to be. 
Can’t have a battle of wits with an unarmed person. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

@magdalinka 
This guy is good. And keeps biking real, accessible, fun.
Explains about walmart bikes here:


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> @magdalinka
> This guy is good. And keeps biking real, accessible, fun.
> Explains about walmart bikes here:



LOL at the guy calling the bike a POS. I have heard family saying the same thing about Walmart bikes. Thank you so much for you time and advice. I think I will be getting the man involved, too. Thought picking one would be simpler..


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> LOL at the guy calling the bike a POS. I have heard family saying the same thing about Walmart bikes. Thank you so much for you time and advice. I think I will be getting the man involved, too. Thought picking one would be simpler..



Bikes, like handbags, are all about who assembled them. 
Check for smooth, even welds. All parts should line up nicely and work smoothly. 
Walmart bikes are ok for what they are. So are Target ones. 
Depends on your usage.


----------



## Mariapia

Another orange alert in my area today, ladies! Very strong winds again.
In Corsica, all schools and University are closed.
I am supposed to meet a friend at an outdoor café this morning.. Guess we'll have to go inside.
Winter is exhausting!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Another orange alert in my area today, ladies! Very strong winds again.
> In Corsica, all schools and University are closed.
> I am supposed to meet a friend at an outdoor café this morning.. Guess we'll have to go inside.
> Winter is exhausting!


Snow storm around here, today. 
Stay safe and sound. And please go indoors! 

Orange alarm on the purse front - one of my wishlist bags popped up. Pre-loved discontinued Mulberry bag. Price and condition good. What to do. I wanted to be a good girl and buy no bags this year. On the other hand I declared that exact same bag as "freebie" if it shows up. Now, it's there in January. Ugh. What to do? Sit it out or take the plunge?
(Oh. And it is brown by the way. )


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Snow storm around here, today.
> Stay safe and sound. And please go indoors!
> 
> Orange alarm on the purse front - one of my wishlist bags popped up. Pre-loved discontinued Mulberry bag. Price and condition good. What to do. I wanted to be a good girl and buy no bags this year. On the other hand I declared that exact same bag as "freebie" if it shows up. Now, it's there in January. Ugh. What to do? Sit it out or take the plunge?
> (Oh. And it is brown by the way. )



Take the plunge.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Another orange alert in my area today, ladies! Very strong winds again.
> In Corsica, all schools and University are closed.
> I am supposed to meet a friend at an outdoor café this morning.. Guess we'll have to go inside.
> Winter is exhausting!



Yes it is. 
I hate all the layers needed to go outdoors.


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, winter.
The introspective season. Of drawing-inwards, reflection, self-evaluation.
Cold, harsh, real.
Yet tickled by intense colors. And crisp, golden sunbeams. Silent growth.

Its most constant danger is blanket slugs.
Once I settle with warm layers for evening, wrapped by blanket, huddled into favorite spot--he appears.
With chew toys & determination. And pokey, kicky feet. Then stakes his pushy claim in Warmth World.

Here is snoring slug, using my foot as pillow:


----------



## magdalinka

Lyudmila: I say go for it!! Bag regret is the worst. 

Mariapia: stay safe. Snow storm and schools closed in Connecticut too.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I wanted to be a good girl and buy no bags this year. On the other hand I declared that exact same bag as "freebie" if it shows up. Now, it's there in January. Ugh. What to do? Sit it out or take the plunge?


Hmm. Difficult.
I miiiiiiiiight be tempted to wait.
Then again--I often touch hot stove burners, despite painful life lessons.
Conclusion = never ask me to cook.

None of that was helpful. Is my super-power.
But, you will know the best route to take.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Ah, winter.
> The introspective season. Of drawing-inwards, reflection, self-evaluation.
> Cold, harsh, real.
> Yet tickled by intense colors. And crisp, golden sunbeams. Silent growth.
> 
> It's most constant danger is blanket slugs.
> Once I settle with warm layers for evening, wrapped by blanket, huddled into favorite spot--he appears.
> With chew toys & determination. And pokey, kicky feet. Then stakes his pushy claim in Warmth World.
> 
> Here is snoring slug, using my foot as pillow:
> View attachment 3936950



What an adorable snuggle slug.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Take the plunge.





magdalinka said:


> Lyudmila: I say go for it!! Bag regret is the worst.
> 
> Mariapia: stay safe. Snow storm and schools closed in Connecticut too.





remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Difficult.
> I miiiiiiiiight be tempted to wait.
> Then again--I often touch hot stove burners, despite painful life lessons.
> Conclusion = never ask me to cook.
> 
> None of that was helpful. Is my super-power.
> But, you will know the best route to take.


Thank you for the input.  I am very tempted. Maybe I should sleep another night about it. I do have the feeling that the bag (3 buckle closure) could be a pain to use. Guess hesitating is a "no".


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, winter.
> The introspective season. Of drawing-inwards, reflection, self-evaluation.
> Cold, harsh, real.
> Yet tickled by intense colors. And crisp, golden sunbeams. Silent growth.
> 
> Its most constant danger is blanket slugs.
> Once I settle with warm layers for evening, wrapped by blanket, huddled into favorite spot--he appears.
> With chew toys & determination. And pokey, kicky feet. Then stakes his pushy claim in Warmth World.
> 
> Here is snoring slug, using my foot as pillow:
> View attachment 3936950


Cuuuuuuuuuute!!!!!


----------



## magdalinka

This vintage find was made by a fashion icon Helene Arpels (married into the famous VCA family). It is made of finest box leather and looks like new after a little tlc. Dog loves to sniff vintage finds I bring home. She enjoys the house kids made for her out of Knex. 
I think I can make this bag look casual worn with jeans and a shirt.


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> Ah, winter.
> The introspective season. Of drawing-inwards, reflection, self-evaluation.
> Cold, harsh, real.
> Yet tickled by intense colors. And crisp, golden sunbeams. Silent growth.
> 
> Its most constant danger is blanket slugs.
> Once I settle with warm layers for evening, wrapped by blanket, huddled into favorite spot--he appears.
> With chew toys & determination. And pokey, kicky feet. Then stakes his pushy claim in Warmth World.
> 
> Here is snoring slug, using my foot as pillow:
> View attachment 3936950


D'awwww! At least he's an adorable slug!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Snow storm around here, today.
> Stay safe and sound. And please go indoors!
> 
> Orange alarm on the purse front - one of my wishlist bags popped up. Pre-loved discontinued Mulberry bag. Price and condition good. What to do. I wanted to be a good girl and buy no bags this year. On the other hand I declared that exact same bag as "freebie" if it shows up. Now, it's there in January. Ugh. What to do? Sit it out or take the plunge?
> (Oh. And it is brown by the way. )


Oh dear! We are in the same boat, Ludmilla.....
Can you post a pic of the bag.... so that we can help you decide?


----------



## Mariapia

magdalinka said:


> This vintage find was made by a fashion icon Helene Arpels (married into the famous VCA family). It is made of finest box leather and looks like new after a little tlc. Dog loves to sniff vintage finds I bring home. She enjoys the house kids made for her out of Knex.
> I think I can make this bag look casual worn with jeans and a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936970
> 
> View attachment 3936971
> View attachment 3936977


Absolutely beautiful, magdalinka!
Your lovely bag  will look great with jeans and a shirt! 
And your dog is irresistible..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! We are in the same boat, Ludmilla.....
> Can you post a pic of the bag.... so that we can help you decide?


It's a Mulberry Rosemary in oak.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the input.  I am very tempted. Maybe I should sleep another night about it. I do have the feeling that the bag (3 buckle closure) could be a pain to use. Guess hesitating is a "no".





Ludmilla said:


> It's a Mulberry Rosemary in oak.


I have just googled it, Ludmilla. It's a lovely bag but you are right about the 3 buckle closure....
I would pass if I were you...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have just googled it, Ludmilla. It's a lovely bag but you are right about the 3 buckle closure....
> I would pass if I were you...


Guess I will do this. My hesitation gets me thinking that I should not buy it. There was no hesitation at all when I got the Mabel. I jumped right onto it. And I have not worn that bag a lot, yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Guess I will do this. My hesitation gets me thinking that I should not buy it. There was no hesitation at all when I got the Mabel. I jumped right onto it. And I have not worn that bag a lot, yet.


My Jean Louis Fernandez has a complicated closure and opening and closing it is a nightmare.
I rarely use it...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3937120
> 
> My Jean Louis Fernandez has a complicated closure and opening and closing it is a nightmare.
> I rarely use it...


The three buckles of the Rosemary are working with a button - I think. So you need not wrestle with buckling and unbuckling. I fear it is still painful to use. 
Your bag is very pretty, though.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The three buckles of the Rosemary are working with a button - I think. So you need not wrestle with buckling and unbuckling. I fear it is still painful to use.
> Your bag is very pretty, though.


I see what you mean, Ludmilla. 
Wait a day or two before making a decision.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3937120
> 
> My Jean Louis Fernandez has a complicated closure and opening and closing it is a nightmare.
> I rarely use it...



On a daily basis that looks like a pain especially commuting. 
I imagine it on weekends, with a crisp white blouse, pretty scarf sitting on a cafe table whilst one enjoys a warm beverage and a sweet treat. 
It’s gorgeous. 
Is there really much better than LC from daily chores/work? 
Maybe weekends should be longer.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> On a daily basis that looks like a pain especially commuting.
> I imagine it on weekends, with a crisp white blouse, pretty scarf sitting on a cafe table whilst one enjoys a warm beverage and a sweet treat.
> It’s gorgeous.
> Is there really much better than LC from daily chores/work?
> Maybe weekends should be longer.


I totally agree with you, Murphy.
I often open and close my bags as I am always looking for something, tissues, wallet, phone, keys etc.
So the way a bag closes is very important. 
I avoid zippers too....
Totes are the best, finally.. And LCs are perfect.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you, Murphy.
> I often open and close my bags as I am always looking for something, tissues, wallet, phone, keys etc.
> So the way a bag closes is very important.
> I avoid zippers too....
> Totes are the best, finally.. And LCs are perfect.



They are. 
But unless there’s a new color, they really aren’t very exciting, are they?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They are.
> But unless there’s a new color, they really aren’t very exciting, are they?


I can say that nearly every French woman has at least one Le Pliage...
They are not what I would call exciting bags but looking for a new colour and getting it is exciting....


----------



## remainsilly

@Ludmilla Yes, hesitation indicates something. Wait a bit.



Murphy47 said:


> They are.
> But unless there’s a new color, they really aren’t very exciting, are they?





Mariapia said:


> I can say that nearly every French woman has at least one Le Pliage...
> They are not what I would call exciting bags but looking for a new colour and getting it is exciting....


Do not own lp myself.
Year of the Dog collaboration releasing 18 January--cute!
http://www.harpersbazaar.com.sg/fas...on-chinese-new-year/?agallery=124227&aslide=3
Probably <$745usd, if bought in France.
Wow.


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> This vintage find was made by a fashion icon Helene Arpels (married into the famous VCA family). It is made of finest box leather and looks like new after a little tlc. Dog loves to sniff vintage finds I bring home. She enjoys the house kids made for her out of Knex.
> I think I can make this bag look casual worn with jeans and a shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3936970
> 
> View attachment 3936971
> View attachment 3936977


Beautiful bag & pup!
My dog loves sniffing cycling bag--world o' scents!
Dogs must smell in technicolor, compared to us.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, yesterday I wanted to have a look at my list of bags on my IPad..
I couldn't find it... I has disappeared from my Notes...
How did it happen?
I have never binned any of my notes.
It's not the end of the world but still....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, yesterday I wanted to have a look at my list of bags on my IPad..
> I couldn't find it... I has disappeared from my Notes...
> How did it happen?
> I have never binned any of my notes.
> It's not the end of the world but still....



Oh no! 
If you back up to the cloud or a computer, it’s still there somewhere.


----------



## Mariapia

I have thought about that, Murphy. 
But how will I be able to put the list back into my Notes?
I wish I were a geek...


----------



## Murphy47

I used to know the answer. Menopause brain won’t let me call it up. Try Google. That’s where I get most of my information these days.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I have thought about that, Murphy.
> But how will I be able to put the list back into my Notes?
> I wish I were a geek...


Hmm.
Perhaps it crept into nomedia file?
@uhpharm01 is great with tech questions--maybe will stop by.  Or try asking in computer/electronics forum.


----------



## remainsilly

Coooooooold winter weather easing.
Hoping to bike. Need to test my wheel repair job.
Also need to donate new books/media purchased for public library--OMG I love libraries!!!

Note from Silly World:
Watch this movie! Brilliant!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Coooooooold winter weather easing.
> Hoping to bike. Need to test my wheel repair job.
> Also need to donate new books/media purchased for public library--OMG I love libraries!!!
> 
> Note from Silly World:
> Watch this movie! Brilliant!
> View attachment 3937972



Starts out a little slow but LOVED it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They are.
> But unless there’s a new color, they really aren’t very exciting, are they?


Yes, they do get boring.


remainsilly said:


> @Ludmilla Yes, hesitation indicates something. Wait a bit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do not own lp myself.
> Year of the Dog collaboration releasing 18 January--cute!
> http://www.harpersbazaar.com.sg/fas...on-chinese-new-year/?agallery=124227&aslide=3
> Probably <$745usd, if bought in France.
> Wow.


Those are totally cute!


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, yesterday I wanted to have a look at my list of bags on my IPad..
> I couldn't find it... I has disappeared from my Notes...
> How did it happen?
> I have never binned any of my notes.
> It's not the end of the world but still....


oh. This could be a sign from the universe?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I used to know the answer. Menopause brain won’t let me call it up. Try Google. That’s where I get most of my information these days.


Yep, Google is your friend. I google all my IT problems.


remainsilly said:


> Coooooooold winter weather easing.
> Hoping to bike. Need to test my wheel repair job.
> Also need to donate new books/media purchased for public library--OMG I love libraries!!!
> 
> Note from Silly World:
> Watch this movie! Brilliant!
> View attachment 3937972


Loved that movie.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia, try this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Heavy storm in my part of the island. On my way home. Hopefully, I get there before they close down public transport.

@magdalinka missed your bag and dog, yesterday. Both are adorable!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Heavy storm in my part of the island. On my way home. Hopefully, I get there before they close down public transport.
> 
> @magdalinka missed your bag and dog, yesterday. Both are adorable!!



Sorry you’re dealing with more bad weather. [emoji35]
The sun is out here and it’s supposed to hit 42. 
First day on a month I can skip long underwear.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry you’re dealing with more bad weather. [emoji35]
> The sun is out here and it’s supposed to hit 42.
> First day on a month I can skip long underwear.


It would be cooler if those storms did not do any damage or harm people. All long-distance trains in G are closed down at the moment. Glad that I do not have to use those today. And now I am safe and sound at home.


Glad, that your weather is getting better. Yay!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It would be cooler if those storms did not do any damage or harm people. All long-distance trains in G are closed down at the moment. Glad that I do not have to use those today. And now I am safe and sound at home.
> 
> 
> Glad, that your weather is getting better. Yay!



Me too! 
Thought I’d take this one out for a whirl since it’s nicer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Thought I’d take this one out for a whirl since it’s nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938016


Ooooh! Pretty! Is that a new one?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh! Pretty! Is that a new one?



Yup. Needed something that would hold all my cold weather gear when it’s not on me. 
Lost an expensive pair of earmuffs trying to stuff them in a bag that was too small. 
Cheaper to buy bigger bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Needed something that would hold all my cold weather gear when it’s not on me.
> Lost an expensive pair of earmuffs trying to stuff them in a bag that was too small.
> Cheaper to buy bigger bag.


Oh yes. I use to wear bigger bags in winter.
This one is perfect. It looks like a big fat cherry.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes. I use to wear bigger bags in winter.
> This one is perfect. It looks like a big fat cherry.



The color is the best part!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, try this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3937995


Thank you, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It would be cooler if those storms did not do any damage or harm people. All long-distance trains in G are closed down at the moment. Glad that I do not have to use those today. And now I am safe and sound at home.
> 
> 
> Glad, that your weather is getting better. Yay!


I am glad you are home now, Ludmilla. 
On French TV they have talked about the situation in Germany.
What about tomorrow's forecast?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Thought I’d take this one out for a whirl since it’s nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938016


Beautiful, Murphy!
And the fur charm is perfect too!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Thought I’d take this one out for a whirl since it’s nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938016



Gorgeous color! 
I used to have the most marvelous pink backpack made by Arcadia - I wore it till it fell apart - it was perfect. I hardly ever see these [emoji173]️


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Thought I’d take this one out for a whirl since it’s nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938016


Pretty bag!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> oh. This could be a sign from the universe


When I try to ignore the universe, it bites me painfully later.


Murphy47 said:


> Me too!
> Thought I’d take this one out for a whirl since it’s nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3938016


Ah, the color.
Feeling nostalgia for that sparkly red bag you had--which let us all down by flaking & requiring return.


----------



## remainsilly

Library donation made
Wheel repair = perfect 
Warm coffee & cookie, after cycling beside frozen rivers
Wearing "biking diamond"


(yes, boring patagonia atom sling again--but, hey, helmet is loud yellow!)

Hang in there--Spring arriving soon!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> When I try to ignore the universe, it bites me painfully later.
> 
> Ah, the color.
> Feeling nostalgia for that sparkly red bag you had--which let us all down by flaking & requiring return.



I reminded me of that bag exactly! I really love that sparkly red! I seems nicely made and no apparent bad seams so fingers crossed.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Library donation made
> Wheel repair = perfect
> Warm coffee & cookie, after cycling beside frozen rivers
> Wearing "biking diamond"
> View attachment 3938583
> 
> (yes, boring patagonia atom sling again--but, hey, helmet is loud yellow!)
> 
> Hang in there--Spring arriving soon!



Patagonia is the bomb. One of the best outdoor gear companies around. 
Like LC, though, the colors are the exciting part since functional styles don’t change all that much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am glad you are home now, Ludmilla.
> On French TV they have talked about the situation in Germany.
> What about tomorrow's forecast?


All peaceful and quiet. Apart from the Chaos on the railroads. Heading home to the country house, though.


remainsilly said:


> Library donation made
> Wheel repair = perfect
> Warm coffee & cookie, after cycling beside frozen rivers
> Wearing "biking diamond"
> View attachment 3938583
> 
> (yes, boring patagonia atom sling again--but, hey, helmet is loud yellow!)
> 
> Hang in there--Spring arriving soon!


Someone had wayyyy too much coffee, obviously.  
Patagonia seems useful - this is the most important point for outdoor adventure stuff. 

Hmmm. Trying to decide which bag to take back to the big city. Mabel or Miss Plum. Guess the second one is winning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Had to run some errands at the country town and used one of my country house bags.

Wishing everyone a happy Saturday!
We had snow during the night - so wintery oics might follow.


----------



## Mariapia

A new orange alert in my area, ladies...
Strong winds again.
Looking at a map right now.. Doesn't seem there is a safe place anywhere in the world...
Maybe the Seychelles.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3939928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to run some errands at the country town and used one of my country house bags.
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy Saturday!
> We had snow during the night - so wintery oics might follow.


I love your Alexa, Ludmilla.
I think she deserves to go to the big city too.
I hope you are having a peaceful weekend in your country house.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A new orange alert in my area, ladies...
> Strong winds again.
> Looking at a map right now.. Doesn't seem there is a safe place anywhere in the world...
> Maybe the Seychelles.


Well, there are no storms on our island, here. 



Mariapia said:


> I love your Alexa, Ludmilla.
> I think she deserves to go to the big city too.
> I hope you are having a peaceful weekend in your country house.


Thank you, off to my sil's birthday.

Hehe. The Pickle told me that she is not keen on any tube experienes. She is a small town girl.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, there are no storms on our island, here.
> 
> 
> Thank you, off to my sil's birthday.
> 
> Hehe. The Pickle told me that she is not keen on any tube experienes. She is a small town girl.



I can understand that! City is a nice place to visit. Too much noise for me these days. 
Ladies, I am so grateful my bag collection is temporarily complete. 
Found out yesterday we need a new furnace. 
Bag shopping will be on hold for awhile.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Patagonia is the bomb. One of the best outdoor gear companies around.
> Like LC, though, the colors are the exciting part since functional styles don’t change all that much.


So far impressed with patagonia, also.
Also enjoy company's recycling/environmental goals.
Atom sling now available in WILD colors!
Black hides bike chain grease.


Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Trying to decide which bag to take back to the big city. Mabel or Miss Plum. Guess the second one is winning.


Miss Plum can handle any city.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3939928
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had to run some errands at the country town and used one of my country house bags.
> 
> Wishing everyone a happy Saturday!
> We had snow during the night - so wintery oics might follow.


 Hello, Pickle!


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. The Pickle told me that she is not keen on any tube experienes. She is a small town girl.


Aw, bummer. She will miss all the bizarre conversations & infectious coughing.


Murphy47 said:


> Found out yesterday we need a new furnace.
> Bag shopping will be on hold for awhile.


Sometimes threatening them, with a shoe-beating, keeps hvac units lumbering along for bit longer.
Sometimes not. Fickle things.
My shoe may be useless soon, too.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So far impressed with patagonia, also.
> Also enjoy company's recycling/environmental goals.
> Atom sling now available in WILD colors!
> Black hides bike chain grease.
> 
> Miss Plum can handle any city.
> 
> Hello, Pickle!
> 
> Aw, bummer. She will miss all the bizarre conversations & infectious coughing.
> 
> Sometimes threatening them, with a shoe-beating, keeps hvac units lumbering along for bit longer.
> Sometimes not. Fickle things.
> My shoe may be useless soon, too.



Have worn out shoes with whacking. 
Both blower motors have given their all and crack down center of “boiler plate”. No fixing. 
Getting installed today in between cold snaps.


----------



## uhpharm01

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, yesterday I wanted to have a look at my list of bags on my IPad..
> I couldn't find it... I has disappeared from my Notes...
> How did it happen?
> I have never binned any of my notes.
> It's not the end of the world but still....



Hopefully this will help
*iCloud: Restore or set up your iOS device from iCloud*
https://support.apple.com/kb/ph12521?locale=en_US


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Have worn out shoes with whacking.
> Both blower motors have given their all and crack down center of “boiler plate”. No fixing.
> Getting installed today in between cold snaps.


Oh dear. Hope install went well.

Rolled bicycle into store today--nowhere to lock up outside.
Guess who got a free candy bar?
Helped balance weird healthy juice drink I tried.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh dear. Hope install went well.
> 
> Rolled bicycle into store today--nowhere to lock up outside.
> Guess who got a free candy bar?
> Helped balance weird healthy juice drink I tried.



I cannot drink liquid veggies. Not without vodka anyway. Lol. 
Install went fine. Warm but smelly heat coming from vents. 
Counteracting with chops steeped in wine. 
Glad you’re out and about on the bike. 61F here today. Lovely. 
Wonder how our lady friends across the Pond are doing with the crazy weather?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I can understand that! City is a nice place to visit. Too much noise for me these days.
> Ladies, I am so grateful my bag collection is temporarily complete.
> Found out yesterday we need a new furnace.
> Bag shopping will be on hold for awhile.


It is nice to feel bag content. 
The furnace is yet another story. 


remainsilly said:


> So far impressed with patagonia, also.
> Also enjoy company's recycling/environmental goals.
> Atom sling now available in WILD colors!
> Black hides bike chain grease.
> 
> Miss Plum can handle any city.
> 
> Hello, Pickle!
> 
> Aw, bummer. She will miss all the bizarre conversations & infectious coughing.
> 
> Sometimes threatening them, with a shoe-beating, keeps hvac units lumbering along for bit longer.
> Sometimes not. Fickle things.
> My shoe may be useless soon, too.


Miss Pickle is all for country weirdos. Calmness and lots of space.  Whereas Miss Plum already knows hospital floors. 



Murphy47 said:


> I cannot drink liquid veggies. Not without vodka anyway. Lol.
> Install went fine. Warm but smelly heat coming from vents.
> Counteracting with chops steeped in wine.
> Glad you’re out and about on the bike. 61F here today. Lovely.
> Wonder how our lady friends across the Pond are doing with the crazy weather?


No storm, but snow and rain now.  Everything turned into a huge pond of slurp. 
Fought it with beer and tasty food at my SIL's birthday.
Glad your heating is on again.


----------



## Mariapia

uhpharm01 said:


> Hopefully this will help
> *iCloud: Restore or set up your iOS device from iCloud*
> https://support.apple.com/kb/ph12521?locale=en_US


Thank you so much uhpharm01.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I cannot drink liquid veggies. Not without vodka anyway. Lol.
> Install went fine. Warm but smelly heat coming from vents.
> Counteracting with chops steeped in wine.
> Glad you’re out and about on the bike. 61F here today. Lovely.
> Wonder how our lady friends across the Pond are doing with the crazy weather?


Well... Seems that my city was spared.  The alert is still on though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Well... Seems that my city was spared.  The alert is still on though.


Thank God you are safe!



Miss Plum waiting for the train.


----------



## Flip88

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful, Murphy!
> And the fur charm is perfect too!


Gorgeous and a cute charm indeed.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank God you are safe!
> 
> View attachment 3941173
> 
> Miss Plum waiting for the train.


Miss Plum is going to enjoy the trip to the big city.


----------



## Mariapia

The bears have been harrassing me for days....
"How come you don't take pictures of us any more, Mariapia. Can't you see we are feeling useless and lonely?"
I had to take action....Everything is back to normal now...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The bears have been harrassing me for days....
> "How come you don't take pictures of us any more, Mariapia. Can't you see we are feeling useless and lonely?"
> I had to take action....Everything is back to normal now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942051



Unruly bears are the worst. 
Glad you have improved their mood!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Unruly bears are the worst.
> Glad you have improved their mood!


Especially the little one on the right...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Especially the little one on the right...



Hard to make everyone happy at the same time. 
Looks sunny there, rainy here. 
At least the cold snap is over!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The bears have been harrassing me for days....
> "How come you don't take pictures of us any more, Mariapia. Can't you see we are feeling useless and lonely?"
> I had to take action....Everything is back to normal now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942051


Bears are absolutely right!
(Pretty bag by the way.  )


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Bears are absolutely right!
> (Pretty bag by the way.  )



And I still love that chair!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> And I still love that chair!


That chair is to die for. 




Whoopy bag on her second mission.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> That chair is to die for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942078
> 
> Whoopy bag on her second mission.



Love that bag too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag too!


Thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That chair is to die for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942078
> 
> Whoopy bag on her second mission.


Miss Plum is gorgeous wherever she goes!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> The bears have been harrassing me for days....
> "How come you don't take pictures of us any more, Mariapia. Can't you see we are feeling useless and lonely?"
> I had to take action....Everything is back to normal now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942051


 Hmm. Am remembering this bag.
Did the bears sneak out & buy this recently?


----------



## remainsilly

Year of the Dog festival approaching.
Red bag = yes
Dog-themed charm for bag = still no

Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Year of the Dog festival approaching.
> Red bag = yes
> Dog-themed charm for bag = still no
> 
> Suggestions appreciated.



Surprised H OR Kate Spade hasn’t come out with something already.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The bears have been harrassing me for days....
> "How come you don't take pictures of us any more, Mariapia. Can't you see we are feeling useless and lonely?"
> I had to take action....Everything is back to normal now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942051


Love that pic!


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> Year of the Dog festival approaching.
> Red bag = yes
> Dog-themed charm for bag = still no
> 
> Suggestions appreciated.


I just saw these! 
https://www.etsy.com/listing/568106...n shepherd dog purse charm&ref=sr_gallery-1-4


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Am remembering this bag.
> Did the bears sneak out & buy this recently?


If only they had...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> If only they had...



Love the bears and the bag, Mariapia! 

While you own many gorgeous bags, your signature collection of Longchamps are so you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That chair is to die for.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3942078
> 
> Whoopy bag on her second mission.



I love everything about this bag, Ludmilla. The color is to die for!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.  

It's my "moment of truth" Tuesday. 

One of my unspoken New Year's resolutions was to realize that my hodgepodge of bags was less a "collection" and more an "assortment." 

Thus the ruthless culling began. After the subsequent sale of more than a dozen bags, I used the proceeds to achieve the balance I craved.   

I now have a collection of thirty bags. 15 Patricia Nash and 15 Dooney. Yin and Yang in perfect harmony.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> It's my "moment of truth" Tuesday.
> 
> One of my unspoken New Year's resolutions was to realize that my hodgepodge of bags was less a "collection" and more an "assortment."
> 
> Thus the ruthless culling began. After the subsequent sale of more than a dozen bags, I used the proceeds to achieve the balance I craved.
> 
> I now have a collection of thirty bags. 15 Patricia Nash and 15 Dooney. Yin and Yang in perfect harmony.


That’s a great combo Fim, truly you .

I’ve been thinking of thinning my collection or assortment, just need to get up the energy to list and sell. Perhaps after my house renovation is complete


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> It's my "moment of truth" Tuesday.
> 
> One of my unspoken New Year's resolutions was to realize that my hodgepodge of bags was less a "collection" and more an "assortment."
> 
> Thus the ruthless culling began. After the subsequent sale of more than a dozen bags, I used the proceeds to achieve the balance I craved.
> 
> I now have a collection of thirty bags. 15 Patricia Nash and 15 Dooney. Yin and Yang in perfect harmony.



Terrific! I am always working on the same thing to more or less success. 
Which did you keep? 
How about a few photos when u have time?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love the bears and the bag, Mariapia!
> 
> While you own many gorgeous bags, your signature collection of Longchamps are so you!


Thank you so much, Fim.
I went to the hairdresser's this morning wearing my new bag. All the ladies wanted to have a look at it and I got lots of compliments about the style and colour.



Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> It's my "moment of truth" Tuesday.
> 
> One of my unspoken New Year's resolutions was to realize that my hodgepodge of bags was less a "collection" and more an "assortment."
> 
> Thus the ruthless culling began. After the subsequent sale of more than a dozen bags, I used the proceeds to achieve the balance I craved.
> 
> I now have a collection of thirty bags. 15 Patricia Nash and 15 Dooney. Yin and Yang in perfect harmony.


30 bags is a great collection, Fim.
I love that Yin and Yang reference.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Surprised H OR Kate Spade hasn’t come out with something already.





Cookiefiend said:


> I just saw these!
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/568106211/new-german-shepherd-genuine-leather-bag?ga_order=most_relevant&ga_search_type=all&ga_view_type=gallery&ga_search_query=german shepherd dog purse charm&ref=sr_gallery-1-4


Thanks for the dog charm ideas.
---
Congrats on the cull, Fim.
Agree with Murphy--photo!
---
I had a nice glare at water heater pressure relief valve--which wisely stopped dripping.
Then finished flushing out accumulated sediment.

Am told my hair needs trimming again.May stop by inbetween chaos & cycling. 

Goal o' day = Take Everest!!!
Realistic goal o' day = return stuff to library & wave at people.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for the dog charm ideas.
> ---
> Congrats on the cull, Fim.
> Agree with Murphy--photo!
> ---
> I had a nice glare at water heater pressure relief valve--which wisely stopped dripping.
> Then finished flushing out accumulated sediment.
> 
> Am told my hair needs trimming again.May stop by inbetween chaos & cycling.
> 
> Goal o' day = Take Everest!!!
> Realistic goal o' day = return stuff to library & wave at people.



I like this plan. 
Tuesday is take Mom shopping day so I am off to do that. 
Stressful but I get lunch out of the deal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sounds like everyone is full of good ideas and plans at the moment. 

@Fimpagebag 30 is a great number. I have about 30 bags, too. 
@Mariapia your new bag is so pretty. Everyone has to like it! 
@Tomsmom how is the renovation going on?
@remainsilly hope you waved at a lot of people.
@Murphy47 did you get anything nice besides tasty food?


----------



## Mariapia

For ladies who are looking for a lovely bag.....I saw that one in a magazine this morning and googled it..
The brand is Sessun. The pic is from the website.
www.sessun.com
What do you think of the design?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like everyone is full of good ideas and plans at the moment.
> 
> @Fimpagebag 30 is a great number. I have about 30 bags, too.
> @Mariapia your new bag is so pretty. Everyone has to like it!
> @Tomsmom how is the renovation going on?
> @remainsilly hope you waved at a lot of people.
> @Murphy47 did you get anything nice besides tasty food?



Thank you for asking, it’s going well, we have walls and the contractor is almost done with taping the Sheetrock. I’ll be glad when it’s finished.


----------



## Murphy47

Love it! Love flap bags....in theory. Drive me nuts to use.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like everyone is full of good ideas and plans at the moment.
> 
> @Fimpagebag 30 is a great number. I have about 30 bags, too.
> @Mariapia your new bag is so pretty. Everyone has to like it!
> @Tomsmom how is the renovation going on?
> @remainsilly hope you waved at a lot of people.
> @Murphy47 did you get anything nice besides tasty food?



Still out and about. 
Food was actually tasty today. 
Got a couple Vera Bradly to replace some that were falling apart. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Carrying this beauty today.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Still out and about.
> Food was actually tasty today.
> Got a couple Vera Bradly to replace some that were falling apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943637
> 
> Carrying this beauty today.


Very elegant bag, Murphy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Terrific! I am always working on the same thing to more or less success.
> Which did you keep?
> How about a few photos when u have time?



Your wish is my command, Murphy. 
Here is one of four bags I bought from the proceeds of the bags I sold. It's a croc embossed Brenna in Teal. The trim is T'moro brown and it has a detachable shoulder strap.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Fim.
> I went to the hairdresser's this morning wearing my new bag. All the ladies wanted to have a look at it and I got lots of compliments about the style and colour.
> 
> 
> 30 bags is a great collection, Fim.
> I love that Yin and Yang reference.



Thank you, Mariapia. From the sale of my former bags I bought this Dooney in addition to the one I just posted.  
It's a croc embossed Navy/Midnight Blue Brianna. I love everything about it and (after taking a big deep breath)  didn't regret what it cost.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Still out and about.
> Food was actually tasty today.
> Got a couple Vera Bradly to replace some that were falling apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943637
> 
> Carrying this beauty today.



Love it, Murphy! Your bag charm is adorable!  

(I see we're of the same mind when it comes to croc embossing!   )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Love it! Love flap bags....in theory. Drive me nuts to use.



I know what you mean, Murphy. Two of the twelve bags I sold were flap bags. They were nice bags, but I couldn't easily access my wallet and sundries without having to slip them off my shoulder.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3943681
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command, Murphy.
> Here is one of four bags I bought from the proceeds of the bags I sold. It's a croc embossed Brenna in Teal. The trim is T'moro brown and it has a detachable shoulder strap.





Fimpagebag said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943690
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. From the sale of my former bags I bought this Dooney in addition to the one I just posted.
> It's a croc embossed Navy/Midnight Blue Brianna. I love everything about it and (after taking a big deep breath)  didn't regret what it cost.


Your Dooneys are always lovely, Fim.
A shame they are not available here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your Dooneys are always lovely, Fim.
> A shame they are not available here.



Thank you for your kind words as always, Mariapia. As much as I love my Dooneys, they cannot compare to the bags you have in your collection. Your bags are so you, so quintessentially French with their ease and elegance.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3943681
> 
> 
> 
> Your wish is my command, Murphy.
> Here is one of four bags I bought from the proceeds of the bags I sold. It's a croc embossed Brenna in Teal. The trim is T'moro brown and it has a detachable shoulder strap.



That blue is gorgeous!


----------



## Murphy47

Cookiefiend said:


> That blue is gorgeous!



Both blues are amazing !!!!
I can never to seem to find even one blue on sale. 
I may have to bite the bullet since the color is so awesome!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Cookiefiend said:


> That blue is gorgeous!



Thank you, Cookiefiend. I couldn't resist that blue!


----------



## Fimpagebag

View attachment 3943708


Murphy47 said:


> Both blues are amazing !!!!
> I can never to seem to find even one blue on sale.
> I may have to bite the bullet since the color is so awesome!!!



Glad you like them, Murphy. The teal is actually more green than blue. Here's (hopefully) a better pic....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3943710
> View attachment 3943708
> 
> 
> Glad you like them, Murphy. The teal is actually more green than blue. Here's (hopefully) a couple better pics....



Beware the bag ninjas.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3943710
> View attachment 3943708
> 
> 
> Glad you like them, Murphy. The teal is actually more green than blue. Here's (hopefully) a better pic....


Love the colors Fim!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I decided to list 2 bags tonite and one sold In a matter of minutes!  I almost fell over. It was the MCM tote that I fell out of love with. Now I’m hoping the other one goes quick too


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> So I decided to list 2 bags tonite and one sold In a matter of minutes!  I almost fell over. It was the MCM tote that I fell out of love with. Now I’m hoping the other one goes quick too



Xlnt!! Some of mine went fast. Some still waiting. 
Is the money for a new bag?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt!! Some of mine went fast. Some still waiting.
> Is the money for a new bag?


Im not sure what I’ll do with the money, or rather what bag I’ll but next lol !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Im not sure what I’ll do with the money, or rather what bag I’ll but next lol !



It’s almost Spring, something will come along!


----------



## SEWDimples

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3935025


This is a really nice bag. I saw it for the first time today and I would like to find one. I'll give my re-sellers a try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind words as always, Mariapia. As much as I love my Dooneys, they cannot compare to the bags you have in your collection. Your bags are so you, so quintessentially French with their ease and elegance.


I am not elegant, Fim... I live in jeans and sneakers....
Your collection is great and all your bags are versatile and can be dressed up and down and worn all year round , that is what every girl is looking for when shopping for a nice bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I decided to list 2 bags tonite and one sold In a matter of minutes!  I almost fell over. It was the MCM tote that I fell out of love with. Now I’m hoping the other one goes quick too


Wonderful, Tomsmom!
Selling bags on eBay must be very exciting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am not elegant, Fim... I live in jeans and sneakers....



My point exactly, Mariapia. Elegance in its truest sense is simplicity. Never overdone or overblown. Sneakers and jeans with a soupçon of wit and a killer bag....what could be more elegant?


----------



## Ser

Hi everyone I'm after some advice. I have an interview and was thinking of what to wear. I have a lovely navy suit and dark chocolate brown ankle boots that are smart and comfy. I can't decide on which Bayswater!! I'm leaning towards my black bays as it's structured and formal. But feel my chocolate bays may go better. But it's more slouchy even with liner and less formal. Do you think navy suit, brown boots and black bays will work?


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> Hi everyone I'm after some advice. I have an interview and was thinking of what to wear. I have a lovely navy suit and dark chocolate brown ankle boots that are smart and comfy. I can't decide on which Bayswater!! I'm leaning towards my black bays as it's structured and formal. But feel my chocolate bays may go better. But it's more slouchy even with liner and less formal. Do you think navy suit, brown boots and black bays will work?



Do you have a scarf will all those colors to pull it all together? Or a patterned blouse?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ser said:


> Hi everyone I'm after some advice. I have an interview and was thinking of what to wear. I have a lovely navy suit and dark chocolate brown ankle boots that are smart and comfy. I can't decide on which Bayswater!! I'm leaning towards my black bays as it's structured and formal. But feel my chocolate bays may go better. But it's more slouchy even with liner and less formal. Do you think navy suit, brown boots and black bays will work?


I agree with Murphy do you have a scarf to tie everything together if not I’d skip the black bays.


----------



## Ser

Thanks for the advice ladies. Here's the 2 bags and boots. I'm wearing a pink patterned top that goes well with my navy suit and adds a pop of colour. I think I'm leaning to brown bays....I just wish she was more structured!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ser said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Here's the 2 bags and boots. I'm wearing a pink patterned top that goes well with my navy suit and adds a pop of colour. I think I'm leaning to brown bays....I just wish she was more structured!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944480


I would go with the brown bays


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Here's the 2 bags and boots. I'm wearing a pink patterned top that goes well with my navy suit and adds a pop of colour. I think I'm leaning to brown bays....I just wish she was more structured!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944480



Go with the one you feel most comfortable with. If you are futzing around with the bag you will feel nervous. 
You want to feel like a million bucks .... cause you are!


----------



## Ser

Murphy47 said:


> Go with the one you feel most comfortable with. If you are futzing around with the bag you will feel nervous.
> You want to feel like a million bucks .... cause you are!


Aww thanks Murphy! [emoji3] [emoji3]


----------



## Murphy47

Ser said:


> Aww thanks Murphy! [emoji3] [emoji3]



Best of luck!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly hope you waved at a lot of people


I may have rolled up to hair salon on bike.
Then crammed a big mushroom helmet over finished work & waved bye-bye.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3943630
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies who are looking for a lovely bag.....I saw that one in a magazine this morning and googled it..
> The brand is Sessun. The pic is from the website.
> www.sessun.com
> What do you think of the design?


Love model's hairstyle!
Flap bags are my core style. Many in collection. 
Must be careful to vary--or would own nothing but flappy-happy-slappy sort o' things.
Like the easy smoosh of bag in photo.


Murphy47 said:


> Still out and about.
> Food was actually tasty today.
> Got a couple Vera Bradly to replace some that were falling apart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943637
> 
> Carrying this beauty today.


 Nice! Hardware quite elegant.


Fimpagebag said:


> I
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3943690
> 
> 
> Thank you, Mariapia. From the sale of my former bags I bought this Dooney in addition to the one I just posted.
> It's a croc embossed Navy/Midnight Blue Brianna. I love everything about it and (after taking a big deep breath)  didn't regret what it cost.


Lining contrast, against outer color, very pretty here.
Good choices. Enjoy the embossed croc revolution!



Tomsmom said:


> So I decided to list 2 bags tonite and one sold In a matter of minutes!  I almost fell over. It was the MCM tote that I fell out of love with. Now I’m hoping the other one goes quick too


 To new beginnings.


Ser said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Here's the 2 bags and boots. I'm wearing a pink patterned top that goes well with my navy suit and adds a pop of colour. I think I'm leaning to brown bays....I just wish she was more structured!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944480


Brown bays


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia - I really like the design of that bag. 
@Tomsmom - it is great to hear that the renovation is working out well. I hate those "organising the existence" tasks. 
@Murphy47 - elegant bag! Glad you enjoyed shopping. 
@Fimpagebag - ooooooooh!!!!  Someone made a real haul! Excellent!
@Ser - brown Bays. A Bays is always elegant. 
@remainsilly - how is the dog charm hunt going on?

Off to do some grocery shopping and checking out the "house washing machine". Did I mention that I hate organising the existence?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> remainsilly - how is the dog charm hunt going on?


So far = none purchased 
Have some time, yet.
---
	

		
			
		

		
	



Painted 2 more rocks for exchange basket:
All my earlier contributions = gone.


----------



## Mariapia

Ser said:


> Hi everyone I'm after some advice. I have an interview and was thinking of what to wear. I have a lovely navy suit and dark chocolate brown ankle boots that are smart and comfy. I can't decide on which Bayswater!! I'm leaning towards my black bays as it's structured and formal. But feel my chocolate bays may go better. But it's more slouchy even with liner and less formal. Do you think navy suit, brown boots and black bays will work?


Best of luck, Ser, and keep us posted!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, very bad weather in Paris area at the moment. My Parisian friend is very worried. 
It has been raining for weeks and the level of the Seine is very high. ( 5.4 meters instead of...2)
It's going to be the same as in June 2016. ( 6.20)
Some train stations are closed, some works of art at the Orsay and the Louvre museums are being moved to a safer place now.
A city where I worked for 8 years is flooded....
All this is very frightening.
It's going to rain in the South as well today....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, very bad weather in Paris area at the moment. My Parisian friend is very worried.
> It has been raining for weeks and the level of the Seine is very high. ( 5.4 meters instead of...2)
> It's going to be the same as in June 2016. ( 6.20)
> Some train stations are closed, some works of art at the Orsay and the Louvre museums are being moved to a safer place now.
> A city where I worked for 8 years is flooded....
> All this is very frightening.
> It's going to rain in the South as well today....



Flooding is always treacherous, Mariapia. Inexorable and deceiving, you never know until it's too late whether a road or street under two to three feet of water. Stay safe....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> So far = none purchased
> Have some time, yet.
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944781
> 
> Painted 2 more rocks for exchange basket:
> All my earlier contributions = gone.


Those are pretty!
Keeping my fingers crossed regarding charm! 


Mariapia said:


> Best of luck, Ser, and keep us posted!


+1
@Ser good luck! You will rock them!


----------



## Ser

Just wanted to say thank you for the advice and best wishes. This really is a lovely forum! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, very bad weather in Paris area at the moment. My Parisian friend is very worried.
> It has been raining for weeks and the level of the Seine is very high. ( 5.4 meters instead of...2)
> It's going to be the same as in June 2016. ( 6.20)
> Some train stations are closed, some works of art at the Orsay and the Louvre museums are being moved to a safer place now.
> A city where I worked for 8 years is flooded....
> All this is very frightening.
> It's going to rain in the South as well today....


Ah no, this sounds awful, Mariapia. Will be thinking of France. 

Here, Spring is paying us an early visit. Visited the huge park during lunch break. The river is very high at the monent, too. Saw a maniac swimming in it.  The water is still icy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ser said:


> Thanks for the advice ladies. Here's the 2 bags and boots. I'm wearing a pink patterned top that goes well with my navy suit and adds a pop of colour. I think I'm leaning to brown bays....I just wish she was more structured!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3944480




Ser, when was/is the interview?


----------



## Ser

Tomsmom said:


> Ser, when was/is the interview?


Tomorrow morning. I'm all prepared and ready to go!! [emoji3]


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, very bad weather in Paris area at the moment. My Parisian friend is very worried.
> It has been raining for weeks and the level of the Seine is very high. ( 5.4 meters instead of...2)
> It's going to be the same as in June 2016. ( 6.20)
> Some train stations are closed, some works of art at the Orsay and the Louvre museums are being moved to a safer place now.
> A city where I worked for 8 years is flooded....
> All this is very frightening.
> It's going to rain in the South as well today....


Oh no Mariapia!  I watched the news last night and I though of you immediately when they talked about all the rain!  Please stay safe!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ser said:


> Tomorrow morning. I'm all prepared and ready to go!! [emoji3]




So exciting!!  You’re going to be so wonderful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ser said:


> Tomorrow morning. I'm all prepared and ready to go!! [emoji3]



Best of luck, Ser. Hope everything goes well!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, very bad weather in Paris area at the moment. My Parisian friend is very worried.
> It has been raining for weeks and the level of the Seine is very high. ( 5.4 meters instead of...2)
> It's going to be the same as in June 2016. ( 6.20)
> Some train stations are closed, some works of art at the Orsay and the Louvre museums are being moved to a safer place now.
> A city where I worked for 8 years is flooded....
> All this is very frightening.
> It's going to rain in the South as well today....


Paris has survived worse. And will endure this, too.
Hang in there.


Ludmilla said:


> Those are pretty!
> Keeping my fingers crossed regarding charm!


Thanks


Ludmilla said:


> Here, Spring is paying us an early visit. Visited the huge park during lunch break. The river is very high at the monent, too. *Saw a maniac swimming in it.*  The water is still icy!


Wtf? 
Starbucks had heart-shaped confetti cookies today--let us cling to this molecule of tasty sanity in world.


----------



## remainsilly

Trying new shimano cycling jersey = winner
And patagonia atom sling. Little break by river.


Group home(mentally challenged adults) was on outing. As I rode into parking lot.
Everyone gathered around & shook my hand.
Some said bike was cool. Some liked yellow helmet. Chaperones smiled gratefully.
Totally made my day.

Also met organ transplant patient.
New kidney was 1/3 his age.
We both found this miraculous.

And I flipped-off some egghead driver.
Who turned into my bike crossing street.
Chose gentler path of rude gestures, rather than throwing water bottle.
Karma will shake its head & sigh painfully. Again.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Trying new shimano cycling jersey = winner
> And patagonia atom sling. Little break by river.
> View attachment 3946098
> 
> Group home(mentally challenged adults) was on outing. As I rode into parking lot.
> Everyone gathered around & shook my hand.
> Some said bike was cool. Some liked yellow helmet. Chaperones smiled gratefully.
> Totally made my day.
> 
> Also met organ transplant patient.
> New kidney was 1/3 his age.
> We both found this miraculous.
> 
> And I flipped-off some egghead driver.
> Who turned into my bike crossing street.
> Chose gentler path of rude gestures, rather than throwing water bottle.
> Karma will shake its head & sigh painfully. Again.



Shimano xlnt choice. 
Glad you had such a wonderful outing. 
Bike riders and motorists have edgy standoff in my town. 
Bike riders zip between cars on main thoroughfares and scaring motorists. 
Motorists retaliate by leaving no room at intersections. 
It usually escalated and gets ugly. My daughters coworker at major sporting goods store was run over by MAYOR of town. 9 months off work from a retail job. 
Mayor was caught on camera and sent to pokey. Large fine. Still mayor. Didn’t help pay expenses of bike rider. 
Some folks are just wrong headed. 
DD our for ride herself today due to 60 degree weather.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Shimano xlnt choice.
> Glad you had such a wonderful outing.
> Bike riders and motorists have edgy standoff in my town.
> Bike riders zip between cars on main thoroughfares and scaring motorists.
> Motorists retaliate by leaving no room at intersections.
> It usually escalated and gets ugly. My daughters coworker at major sporting goods store was run over by MAYOR of town. 9 months off work from a retail job.
> Mayor was caught on camera and sent to pokey. Large fine. Still mayor. Didn’t help pay expenses of bike rider.
> Some folks are just wrong headed.
> DD our for ride herself today due to 60 degree weather.


Very sad about cyclist being hit by major.
Wow.

Glad your daughter can ride again.

Mostly, drivers are nice.
As I obey traffic laws & am obvious about movements on bike.
But, sometimes taco bell wrapper is more interesting than watching road--or someone thinks car outranks bicycle. 
 Wrong-headeds try to rule things in life a lot--but I don't listen.
Just keep doing my thing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Very sad about cyclist being hit by major.
> Wow.
> 
> Glad your daughter can ride again.
> 
> Mostly, drivers are nice.
> As I obey traffic laws & am obvious about movements on bike.
> But, sometimes taco bell wrapper is more interesting than watching road--or someone thinks car outranks bicycle.
> Wrong-headeds try to rule things in life a lot--but I don't listen.
> Just keep doing my thing.



Xlnt philosophy.


----------



## remainsilly

https://m.youtube.com/user/BikeBlogger

@Murphy47
This guy cycles in bicycle-unfriendly city.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> https://m.youtube.com/user/BikeBlogger
> 
> @Murphy47
> This guy cycles in bicycle-unfriendly city.



People are such jerks sometimes. 
Paved roads were actually invented for bikes.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Paris has survived worse. And will endure this, too.
> Hang in there.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Wtf?
> Starbucks had heart-shaped confetti cookies today--let us cling to this molecule of tasty sanity in world.


Tasty sanity - I can relate to this one.

Hope everyone is ready for the weekend. Have to visit my cousin again to use her washing machine. The one in my house (you have to insert coins) is too difficult to understand. 
Guess there will be a washing machine reveal soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Tasty sanity - I can relate to this one.
> 
> Hope everyone is ready for the weekend. Have to visit my cousin again to use her washing machine. The one in my house (you have to insert coins) is too difficult to understand.
> Guess there will be a washing machine reveal soon.



I LOVE washing machine reveals!!! 
Doing laundry in the privacy of your own place without getting coins is the BEST!!!
Can’t wait to see.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I LOVE washing machine reveals!!!
> Doing laundry in the privacy of your own place without getting coins is the BEST!!!
> Can’t wait to see.


Absolutely! Guess it won't take too long with the reveal.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Tasty sanity - I can relate to this one.
> 
> Hope everyone is ready for the weekend. Have to visit my cousin again to use her washing machine. The one in my house (you have to insert coins) is too difficult to understand.
> Guess there will be a washing machine reveal soon.


Ludmilla, if you don't have a lot of room in your kitchen or bathroom, Candy makes smaller 5 kilos  machines.
A friend of mine bought one. They are more expensive unfortunately..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, if you don't have a lot of room in your kitchen or bathroom, Candy makes smaller 5 kilos  machines.
> A friend of mine bought one. They are more expensive unfortunately..



Why is that? Wanted smaller units since kids are grown, but they cost more than the size I have.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, if you don't have a lot of room in your kitchen or bathroom, Candy makes smaller 5 kilos  machines.
> A friend of mine bought one. They are more expensive unfortunately..





Murphy47 said:


> Why is that? Wanted smaller units since kids are grown, but they cost more than the size I have.


I am eyeing a Bauknecht machine. They are pretty good. The one I am probably getting is a 5 kilo machine and costs about 350€. It's a toploader, though.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am eyeing a Bauknecht machine. They are pretty good. The one I am probably getting is a 5 kilo machine and costs about 350€. It's a toploader, though.



I prefer a top loader. I can’t squat very long with my knees the way they are. Would rather bend over.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I prefer a top loader. I can’t squat very long with my knees the way they are. Would rather bend over.


My sister has a toploader and loves it. I had one a few years ago, too. They are not really common around here as many have a tower with a dryer on top of the washing machine.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am eyeing a Bauknecht machine. They are pretty good. The one I am probably getting is a 5 kilo machine and costs about 350€. It's a toploader, though.


I used to have a Bauknecht. They are very good quality. Then I bought a Miele.... Honestly, I can't tell the difference...


----------



## Mariapia

A very stressful morning, ladies.... Here is the story.
I wanted to withdraw money and couldn't find my Visa card. I emptied my Le Pliage.... nothing.
The last time I had used it was when I bought my latest bag.
I returned to the boutique, the lady told me I couldn't have forgotten it there.
She said
"I remember you were carrying your Lucky LP. Go home and have a look at it."
I rushed to my place, opened my LP and found the card in the inside pocket....
Rotating bags... can be pretty upsetting....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A very stressful morning, ladies.... Here is the story.
> I wanted to withdraw money and couldn't find my Visa card. I emptied my Le Pliage.... nothing.
> The last time I had used it was when I bought my latest bag.
> I returned to the boutique, the lady told me I couldn't have forgotten it there.
> She said
> "I remember you were carrying your Lucky LP. Go home and have a look at it."
> I rushed to my place, opened my LP and found the card in the inside pocket....
> Rotating bags... can be pretty upsetting....



I've had the same thing happen to me, Mariapia. Along with the initial panic are all the horrible scenarios that immediately spring to mind!


----------



## millivanilli

Finally online again! Can you believe that our internet supplier did an upgrade and forgot to switch it on?  Used the time wisely though and bought two bags. And what beauties those are. Wanna see?

How are you, dear islanders?


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> There were rumours about a Mc Donald's opening on the main square about 10 years ago...
> People went crazy, signed petitions, harassed the Mayor until the project was abandoned.
> There is one ... but far from the city centre.





Mariapia said:


> No Starbucks in my home town..Not even a Mc Donald's in the city centre..


 ah. I didn't know that you live in my place. What our citizens undermined would fill a book. Mc Donalds,2 times. H and M 20 years, Zara till now, Orsay dare you, 3. runway HELL NO!!!!, Transgourmet?what do you think, thermal spring no frigging way, Starbucks? dare to even THINK about it... the list goes on and on and on. So, lucky us, the same shops have been selling the same totally overprized stuff for over (let me count...) 70 years / average. Good thing: once you decide to open a shop and citizens are fine with it, even your grand-grand-GRAND-children will be able to sell the same stuff as you did and earn lots of money.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I've had the same thing happen to me, Mariapia. Along with the initial panic are all the horrible scenarios that immediately spring to mind!


Absolutely Fim! I imagined someone spending my money on expensive stuff....and emptying my bank account of course.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> ah. I didn't know that you live in my place. What our citizens undermined would fill a book. Mc Donalds,2 times. H and M 20 years, Zara till now, Orsay dare you, 3. runway HELL NO!!!!, Transgourmet?what do you think, thermal spring no frigging way, Starbucks? dare to even THINK about it... the list goes on and on and on. So, lucky us, the same shops have been selling the same totally overprized stuff for over (let me count...) 70 years / average. Good thing: once you decide to open a shop and citizens are fine with it, even your grand-grand-GRAND-children will be able to sell the same stuff as you did and earn lots of money.


No H and M, no Zara either here, millivanilli. 
We have a Mango, a small one but I don't know if they have lots of customers.
Business is slow at the moment. 
They built a huge mall ten kilometers from my city, the only store that makes money there is Primark.


----------



## millivanilli

magdalinka said:


> Hope everyone is weathering this weather well. Here it went from -24 to +15 (Celsius) in a matter of a couple of days, all snow was washed away, now just confusing and muddy.
> Really need to stay away from eBay and buying more bags.
> Do any of you gals ever look at your bags and think: I don’t know if I like any of you any more?


 I experience that with all my H scarfs,though I am over the questioning yet and knwo : I don't like them anymore. All of them make me look old and spießig!


----------



## millivanilli

Mariapia said:


> No H and M, no Zara either here, millivanilli.
> We have a Mango, a small one but I don't know if they have lots of customers.
> Business is slow at the moment.
> They built a huge mall ten kilometers from my city, the only store that makes money there is Primark.


  I hear you. It sucks. Really. Not to be missunderstood, I am no big fan of H&M/Primark and so on, but all that "good old times"- no. Really. NOOO!!! Let's try and see what happens for heavens sake!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Well ladies, I have been thrown off a thread.
> I was insulted, called names and verbally berated ( rather ungrammatically I might add) but I was the one banned.
> I suppose I could be sad, but it’s really pretty funny.
> I feel sorry for the mods here. There are some real whack a doodles.


 omg what happened dear?


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> omg what happened dear?



Someone accused the UPS man of stealing her bag and I took issue (along with some others) about several of the posts in that thread. 
One poster took it personally and when she started to lose the argument, began calling names. 
I was censored as well even tho I was the one insulted.


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> It would be cooler if those storms did not do any damage or harm people. All long-distance trains in G are closed down at the moment. Glad that I do not have to use those today. And now I am safe and sound at home.
> 
> 
> Glad, that your weather is getting better. Yay!


 I remember that day. I stood in Salzburg. Was fun.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Someone accused the UPS man of stealing her bag and I took issue (along with some others) about several of the posts in that thread.
> One poster took it personally and when she started to lose the argument, began calling names.
> I was censored as well even tho I was the one insulted.


 Oh I am sorry to hear  This is plain unfair, you wanted to help her and got name-called. sheez. But, I realize a little harsh tone comming up lately in other threads as well


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Oh I am sorry to hear  This is plain unfair, you wanted to help her and got name-called. sheez. But, I realize a little harsh tone comming up lately in other threads as well



The OP leveled accusations before having all the facts. She wasn’t the problem so much as another poster. It was really rather funny in the end. 
Happily the OP got her bag and the troll went away. 
As for other threads, unless I see the name of one of our islanders, I don’t even comment any more. Too much snark.


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> Finally online again! Can you believe that our internet supplier did an upgrade and forgot to switch it on?  Used the time wisely though and bought two bags. And what beauties those are. Wanna see?
> 
> How are you, dear islanders?



Glad you're back, Millivanilli! I can hardly wait to see your latest acquisitions!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> The OP leveled accusations before having all the facts. She wasn’t the problem so much as another poster. It was really rather funny in the end.
> Happily the OP got her bag and the troll went away.
> As for other threads, unless I see the name of one of our islanders, I don’t even comment any more. Too much snark.



I'm the same, Murphy. I rarely comment on other threads anymore. I far prefer the wit, common sense, and kind hearts found here on our Island.


----------



## millivanilli

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3943710
> View attachment 3943708
> 
> 
> Glad you like them, Murphy. The teal is actually more green than blue. Here's (hopefully) a better pic....


 I need that bag. It is beyond beauty.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I'm the same, Murphy. I rarely comment on other threads anymore. I far prefer the wit, common sense, and kind hearts found here on our Island.



Yup. 
Love our islanders! 
I think we need to organize a party soon as we could a use a little pick me up from a harsh winter.


----------



## millivanilli

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you're back, Millivanilli! I can hardly wait to see your latest acquisitions!


Hi dear, I am actually reading through the thread and am a little hessitant to show my acquisitions, though I love both dearly.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Hi dear, I am actually reading through the thread and am a little hessitant to show my acquisitions, though I love both dearly.



You should never be hesitant! 
We are equal opportunity bag junkies!! High dollar, thrift shop finds, rehab projects. 
We LOVE seeing ALL OF THEM.


----------



## millivanilli

Ser said:


> Just wanted to say thank you for the advice and best wishes. This really is a lovely forum! [emoji3][emoji3]


 How did it go? Or wasn't it yet? Keeping my fingers crossed, then. Would choose the brown one, too.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> You should never be hesitant!
> We are equal opportunity bag junkies!! High dollar, thrift shop finds, rehab projects.
> We LOVE seeing ALL OF THEM.


 ok. Deal  I'll charge my smartphone and will post pics. Moment please, will take a few minutes. haaa I am so excited what you say! One is a bag I've been wanting for over 20 years now. One of many, but, well...


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> ok. Deal  I'll charge my smartphone and will post pics. Moment please, will take a few minutes. haaa I am so excited what you say! One is a bag I've been wanting for over 20 years now. One of many, but, well...



Looking forward to it!


----------



## millivanilli

Ludmilla said:


> Absolutely! Guess it won't take too long with the reveal.


 Check out  A und O. Loved the prices, loved the very nice young men bringing the machine and connecting it, loved how the company handled the process.
https://www.ao.de/l/waschmaschinen/...OGHYzx_k35ICPN084-Uv0Ktnr7YrAgqBoCROQQAvD_BwE


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Check out  A und O. Loved the prices, loved the very nice young men bringing the machine and connecting it, loved how the company handled the process.
> https://www.ao.de/l/waschmaschinen/...OGHYzx_k35ICPN084-Uv0Ktnr7YrAgqBoCROQQAvD_BwE



Ooh. Now I want a new washer!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Looking forward to it!


 It still says: "0%". Had lessons yesterday teaching seniors new technology and handed one of them my phone to play with. Obviously she had fun with it hahaa.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Ooh. Now I want a new washer!


 And those young men were so handsome. And polite! 

4%, still charging.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> The OP leveled accusations before having all the facts. She wasn’t the problem so much as another poster. It was really rather funny in the end.
> Happily the OP got her bag and the troll went away.
> As for other threads, unless I see the name of one of our islanders, I don’t even comment any more. Too much snark.


 Ha that's a good advice!


----------



## millivanilli

soo 5% and booting.

I'll insert the pictures after sending my post.

Actually there are three things I bought, the first one was a wallet, which I love dearly becaus:

it fits a phone and it looks glamourous and I got it for a steal for 69 Euros at the Ingolstadt Village. I bought a wallet a year ago and never liked it. Like in: really never liked it. This I love. Shall we go on to the next?


----------



## millivanilli

I was looking for a hughe bag to schlepp around my stuff and had the one, the holy one in mind but couldn't pull the trigger, so my husband took me to Ingolstadt again. Went to .. actually every store, Michael Kors (whose products I never liked that much but became a converted fan due to the quality of the shoes and clothes and the wallet, now) had pretty bags but too small,  Prade didn't have anything in stock I liked, Gucci and Versace as well, so I decided to risk a closer look to the Coach store I found two purses for my husband who loves both till no end. Was lucky, there was a really nice and sweet SA who initially was hessitant to give me that big bag but admitted, that with my frame ( I am really tall and am always in high heels, so even taller) the bigger size would looke better on me. So I brought home that beauty my husband is green with envy hahaaa. He loves it, which is fair as he HATES the other purse fiercly. It's pure hate. hahaa. This one is sheer love, at least form him. I cant decide which one I like better, yet.

Wait I need to change the orientation. mom please.


----------



## millivanilli

[emoji3] Better now.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> [emoji3] Better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947914



Love it! Wallet too!


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> [emoji3] Better now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3947914


Love!!


----------



## millivanilli

Last but really really not least, the one. The one bag I always wanted to have. ... Ok one of the bags I always wanted to have but for sure the one I was lusting over for over 20 years. The one I was dearly missing having a toddler and sitting on a bench on the playground, looking at my backpack , watching faboulous mothers, having that bag, beeing really put together and seeming so  confident and prepared for... literally everything. I always felt like the underdog, don't know why, perhaps as I tend to be a total chaot, and perhaps as I was the epitome of " well, as long as it didn't fell on the floor, sure you can eat it" (compared to the other mothers who watched the eating habbits of their children like Argus) and more the " sure, let's wacht TV or sit outside and do... nothing" instead of going to Yoga classes for children, PEKIP, Baby English, Baby music classes (musikalische Frühförderung, be prepared for that Ludmilla!), eating an apple by just biting into instead of cutting it into nice little slices and picking those slices out of a perfectly shaped tupperwarebox, sorry, no BENTObox, dressed perfectly and hair like a supermodel, not to speak of my weight and my mood. (I was living in a very very very wealthy area back then. Wouldn't ever do it again) The bag I was dreaming for at the time (here comes a secret) I've been working as an ICU nurse, wenn I watched those faboulous young women out there, not beeing forced to wear something unflattering (mind my Kim Kardashianbutt!), no make up, short nail, nothing feminine, only sickness- well you get the picture and you probably see why I quit after 8 long years. The bag I always admired on any woman I saw wearingit but as well the bag I never thought I'd really buy as I think (and am still thinking) that I am really too old for now. But I went through such a crisis last year that I just couldn't do other than treating myself. So, I know it's not age appropriate and I know it's flashing and I know it's a bragging bag... here she is.


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Love it! Wallet too!




Thank you dear!


----------



## millivanilli

And look who fotobombed it!
 Another member in the " I hate that bag" fraction. hahaa. I don't care. It can carry dog treats, their bondage will grow.
[QUOTE="millivanilli, post: 31999619, member: 569534"

View attachment 3947930

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


----------



## millivanilli

Tomsmom said:


> Love!!


 Oh THANK YOU!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Last but really really not least, the one. The one bag I always wanted to have. ... Ok one of the bags I always wanted to have but for sure the one I was lusting over for over 20 years. The one I was dearly missing having a toddler and sitting on a bench on the playground, looking at my backpack , watching faboulous mothers, having that bag, beeing really put together and seeming so  confident and prepared for... literally everything. I always felt like the underdog, don't know why, perhaps as I tend to be a total chaot, and perhaps as I was the epitome of " well, as long as it didn't fell on the floor, sure you can eat it" (compared to the other mothers who watched the eating habbits of their children like Argus) and more the " sure, let's wacht TV or sit outside and do... nothing" instead of going to Yoga classes for children, PEKIP, Baby English, Baby music classes (musikalische Frühförderung, be prepared for that Ludmilla!), eating an apple by just biting into instead of cutting it into nice little slices and picking those slices out of a perfectly shaped tupperwarebox, sorry, no BENTObox, dressed perfectly and hair like a supermodel, not to speak of my weight and my mood. (I was living in a very very very wealthy area back then. Wouldn't ever do it again) The bag I was dreaming for at the time (here comes a secret) I've been working as an ICU nurse, wenn I watched those faboulous young women out there, not beeing forced to wear something unflattering (mind my Kim Kardashianbutt!), no make up, short nail, nothing feminine, only sickness- well you get the picture and you probably see why I quit after 8 long years. The bag I always admired on any woman I saw wearingit but as well the bag I never thought I'd really buy as I think (and am still thinking) that I am really too old for now. But I went through such a crisis last year that I just couldn't do other than treating myself. So, I know it's not age appropriate and I know it's flashing and I know it's a bragging bag... here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3947930



You are never too old for a Neverfull! 
These bags were created for stylish, practical people who carry a LOT of stuff, hence the name. 
While the kids may not still be toddlers, I am guessing you still carry a fair amount of gear around each day. And probably a commute to work. 
These bags are lightweight and easy to carry. 
It looks great and I’m sure you do to! Enjoy it!!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> A very stressful morning, ladies.... Here is the story.
> I wanted to withdraw money and couldn't find my Visa card. I emptied my Le Pliage.... nothing.
> The last time I had used it was when I bought my latest bag.
> I returned to the boutique, the lady told me I couldn't have forgotten it there.
> She said
> "I remember you were carrying your Lucky LP. Go home and have a look at it."
> I rushed to my place, opened my LP and found the card in the inside pocket....
> Rotating bags... can be pretty upsetting....


How nice that clerk remembered your bag!
I dealt with identity theft issues--glad you avoided them.


millivanilli said:


> Finally online again! Can you believe that our internet supplier did an upgrade and forgot to switch it on?  Used the time wisely though and bought two bags. And what beauties those are. Wanna see?
> 
> How are you, dear islanders?


Very nice choices.
Enjoy your new beauties.


millivanilli said:


> I experience that with all my H scarfs,though I am over the questioning yet and knwo : I don't like them anymore. All of them make me look old and spießig!


Hehehehe
I feel similarly about hermes scarves, sometimes.
All those knots & froofy nonsense. No.
If keep wearing loose & easy, I feel better about them.


Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> Love our islanders!
> I think we need to organize a party soon as we could a use a little pick me up from a harsh winter.


Yes!
Have found enough random coins to fund some pastries!
My dog finds money, every walk--he's magic.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> How nice that clerk remembered your bag!
> I dealt with identity theft issues--glad you avoided them.
> 
> Very nice choices.
> Enjoy your new beauties.
> 
> Hehehehe
> I feel similarly about hermes scarves, sometimes.
> All those knots & froofy nonsense. No.
> If keep wearing loose & easy, I feel better about them.
> 
> Yes!
> Have found enough random coins to fund some pastries!
> My dog finds money, every walk--he's magic.



Please bring magic dog to party. We could all use some extra cash !!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> Last but really really not least, the one. The one bag I always wanted to have. ... Ok one of the bags I always wanted to have but for sure the one I was lusting over for over 20 years. The one I was dearly missing having a toddler and sitting on a bench on the playground, looking at my backpack , watching faboulous mothers, having that bag, beeing really put together and seeming so  confident and prepared for... literally everything. I always felt like the underdog, don't know why, perhaps as I tend to be a total chaot, and perhaps as I was the epitome of " well, as long as it didn't fell on the floor, sure you can eat it" (compared to the other mothers who watched the eating habbits of their children like Argus) and more the " sure, let's wacht TV or sit outside and do... nothing" instead of going to Yoga classes for children, PEKIP, Baby English, Baby music classes (musikalische Frühförderung, be prepared for that Ludmilla!), eating an apple by just biting into instead of cutting it into nice little slices and picking those slices out of a perfectly shaped tupperwarebox, sorry, no BENTObox, dressed perfectly and hair like a supermodel, not to speak of my weight and my mood. (I was living in a very very very wealthy area back then. Wouldn't ever do it again) The bag I was dreaming for at the time (here comes a secret) I've been working as an ICU nurse, wenn I watched those faboulous young women out there, not beeing forced to wear something unflattering (mind my Kim Kardashianbutt!), no make up, short nail, nothing feminine, only sickness- well you get the picture and you probably see why I quit after 8 long years. The bag I always admired on any woman I saw wearingit but as well the bag I never thought I'd really buy as I think (and am still thinking) that I am really too old for now. But I went through such a crisis last year that I just couldn't do other than treating myself. So, I know it's not age appropriate and I know it's flashing and I know it's a bragging bag... here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3947930



Love all your new goodies, Millivanilli. The MK wallet and your lovely Coach are great additions!  

As for your Neverfull....to die for! It's such an iconic bag and one that has earned its hard fought status. It's an everyday bag, a workhorse that can hold everything and do anything. It's also (in my humble opinion) understated and age appropriate for any age. Wear it with the pride it richly deserves!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I used to have a Bauknecht. They are very good quality. Then I bought a Miele.... Honestly, I can't tell the difference...


It is said that Miele is the queen of washing machines. My mother has one. Like you I cannot tell the difference. 


Mariapia said:


> A very stressful morning, ladies.... Here is the story.
> I wanted to withdraw money and couldn't find my Visa card. I emptied my Le Pliage.... nothing.
> The last time I had used it was when I bought my latest bag.
> I returned to the boutique, the lady told me I couldn't have forgotten it there.
> She said
> "I remember you were carrying your Lucky LP. Go home and have a look at it."
> I rushed to my place, opened my LP and found the card in the inside pocket....
> Rotating bags... can be pretty upsetting....


Thank God your card is back! Rotating bags is helping me to panic moments, too. Most of the time my keys are gone. 


millivanilli said:


> Finally online again! Can you believe that our internet supplier did an upgrade and forgot to switch it on?  Used the time wisely though and bought two bags. And what beauties those are. Wanna see?
> 
> How are you, dear islanders?


Nice to see you back! Of course we want to see.... Guess I see them on the following pages of posts. 


Mariapia said:


> No H and M, no Zara either here, millivanilli.
> We have a Mango, a small one but I don't know if they have lots of customers.
> Business is slow at the moment.
> They built a huge mall ten kilometers from my city, the only store that makes money there is Primark.


Ugh. Primark. This store really turns me off. Hysteric teenagers fighting over cheapo clothes. Not my kind of shopping experience.


millivanilli said:


> I hear you. It sucks. Really. Not to be missunderstood, I am no big fan of H&M/Primark and so on, but all that "good old times"- no. Really. NOOO!!! Let's try and see what happens for heavens sake!


Admittedly, i am all for good old times. All cities look everywhere the same, because you only see the same


Murphy47 said:


> The OP leveled accusations before having all the facts. She wasn’t the problem so much as another poster. It was really rather funny in the end.
> Happily the OP got her bag and the troll went away.
> As for other threads, unless I see the name of one of our islanders, I don’t even comment any more. Too much snark.



stores everywhere. I am quite fed up of all those h&m, Zara, Esprit,......


Murphy47 said:


> The OP leveled accusations before having all the facts. She wasn’t the problem so much as another poster. It was really rather funny in the end.
> Happily the OP got her bag and the troll went away.
> As for other threads, unless I see the name of one of our islanders, I don’t even comment any more. Too much snark.


Seeing a lot of snark also..... 


Fimpagebag said:


> I'm the same, Murphy. I rarely comment on other threads anymore. I far prefer the wit, common sense, and kind hearts found here on our Island.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Check out  A und O. Loved the prices, loved the very nice young men bringing the machine and connecting it, loved how the company handled the process.
> https://www.ao.de/l/waschmaschinen/1/1/?&WT.srch=1&WT.z_PT=MDA&WT.z_MT=Search&WT.z_RTM=Google Brand Name&WT.z_DT=c&WT.z_KT=Brand Name&WT.z_CN=Brand Name Exact - Geräte&WT.z_AG=a und o - Waschmaschine&WT.z_KW=a und o waschmaschine&WT.z_MAT=Exact&gclid=CjwKCAiA47DTBRAUEiwA4luU2VMtv6nwn02OUMKSTE0LLPOGHYzx_k35ICPN084-Uv0Ktnr7YrAgqBoCROQQAvD_BwE


Thank you! I am going with Otto. Nice men bringing the stuff there, too. 


Murphy47 said:


> Ooh. Now I want a new washer!



I am desperatly wanting one, too. It took me 3 and a half hours to get my laundry done at my cousin's. 



millivanilli said:


> And those young men were so handsome. And polite!
> 
> 4%, still charging.


ooooohhhh. Maybe I need to try a and o after all. 


millivanilli said:


> soo 5% and booting.
> 
> I'll insert the pictures after sending my post.
> 
> Actually there are three things I bought, the first one was a wallet, which I love dearly becaus:
> 
> it fits a phone and it looks glamourous and I got it for a steal for 69 Euros at the Ingolstadt Village. I bought a wallet a year ago and never liked it. Like in: really never liked it. This I love. Shall we go on to the next?
> View attachment 3947905


Aha! Ingolstadt village! 


millivanilli said:


> Last but really really not least, the one. The one bag I always wanted to have. ... Ok one of the bags I always wanted to have but for sure the one I was lusting over for over 20 years. The one I was dearly missing having a toddler and sitting on a bench on the playground, looking at my backpack , watching faboulous mothers, having that bag, beeing really put together and seeming so  confident and prepared for... literally everything. I always felt like the underdog, don't know why, perhaps as I tend to be a total chaot, and perhaps as I was the epitome of " well, as long as it didn't fell on the floor, sure you can eat it" (compared to the other mothers who watched the eating habbits of their children like Argus) and more the " sure, let's wacht TV or sit outside and do... nothing" instead of going to Yoga classes for children, PEKIP, Baby English, Baby music classes (musikalische Frühförderung, be prepared for that Ludmilla!), eating an apple by just biting into instead of cutting it into nice little slices and picking those slices out of a perfectly shaped tupperwarebox, sorry, no BENTObox, dressed perfectly and hair like a supermodel, not to speak of my weight and my mood. (I was living in a very very very wealthy area back then. Wouldn't ever do it again) The bag I was dreaming for at the time (here comes a secret) I've been working as an ICU nurse, wenn I watched those faboulous young women out there, not beeing forced to wear something unflattering (mind my Kim Kardashianbutt!), no make up, short nail, nothing feminine, only sickness- well you get the picture and you probably see why I quit after 8 long years. The bag I always admired on any woman I saw wearingit but as well the bag I never thought I'd really buy as I think (and am still thinking) that I am really too old for now. But I went through such a crisis last year that I just couldn't do other than treating myself. So, I know it's not age appropriate and I know it's flashing and I know it's a bragging bag... here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3947930


Yayyyyyyyy!!!!!  That bag is pretty gorgeous. Glad you got it in the end.  The Coach is pretty awesome, too, but holy grails are even better!
(Hehehe. Musikalische Frühförderung.  Totally get the gorgeous women with gorgeous bags around, though.)


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> How nice that clerk remembered your bag!
> I dealt with identity theft issues--glad you avoided them.
> 
> Very nice choices.
> Enjoy your new beauties.
> 
> Hehehehe
> I feel similarly about hermes scarves, sometimes.
> All those knots & froofy nonsense. No.
> If keep wearing loose & easy, I feel better about them.
> 
> Yes!
> Have found enough random coins to fund some pastries!
> My dog finds money, every walk--he's magic.





Murphy47 said:


> Please bring magic dog to party. We could all use some extra cash !!!


Yes, we definitely need the magic cash dog.  can he do some other tricks?


----------



## Ludmilla

Reveal time ladies. Not a washing machine, but:


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Last but really really not least, the one. The one bag I always wanted to have. ... Ok one of the bags I always wanted to have but for sure the one I was lusting over for over 20 years. The one I was dearly missing having a toddler and sitting on a bench on the playground, looking at my backpack , watching faboulous mothers, having that bag, beeing really put together and seeming so  confident and prepared for... literally everything. I always felt like the underdog, don't know why, perhaps as I tend to be a total chaot, and perhaps as I was the epitome of " well, as long as it didn't fell on the floor, sure you can eat it" (compared to the other mothers who watched the eating habbits of their children like Argus) and more the " sure, let's wacht TV or sit outside and do... nothing" instead of going to Yoga classes for children, PEKIP, Baby English, Baby music classes (musikalische Frühförderung, be prepared for that Ludmilla!), eating an apple by just biting into instead of cutting it into nice little slices and picking those slices out of a perfectly shaped tupperwarebox, sorry, no BENTObox, dressed perfectly and hair like a supermodel, not to speak of my weight and my mood. (I was living in a very very very wealthy area back then. Wouldn't ever do it again) The bag I was dreaming for at the time (here comes a secret) I've been working as an ICU nurse, wenn I watched those faboulous young women out there, not beeing forced to wear something unflattering (mind my Kim Kardashianbutt!), no make up, short nail, nothing feminine, only sickness- well you get the picture and you probably see why I quit after 8 long years. The bag I always admired on any woman I saw wearingit but as well the bag I never thought I'd really buy as I think (and am still thinking) that I am really too old for now. But I went through such a crisis last year that I just couldn't do other than treating myself. So, I know it's not age appropriate and I know it's flashing and I know it's a bragging bag... here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3947930


Gorgeous Neverfull!!!  Bag twins


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Reveal time ladies. Not a washing machine, but:
> View attachment 3948031
> 
> View attachment 3948032



Love kitchen porn! Well done, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, having a problem with the forum again. I am still here lurking even if you don’t see me responding to posts.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It is said that Miele is the queen of washing machines. My mother has one. Like you I cannot tell the difference.


I heard same about dishwashers.
But miele had a weird little filter to clean--refused.
Peanut butter still washes off my knives with other brand.


Ludmilla said:


> Yes, we definitely need the magic cash dog.  can he do some other tricks?


He can stealth vomit. 
I find it hidden in his bedding--as terrible surprise gifts.


Ludmilla said:


> Reveal time ladies. Not a washing machine, but:
> View attachment 3948031
> 
> View attachment 3948032


I admit it--no idea--what is red thing?

Tragic me.
Currently awaiting take-out, rather than cooking.


----------



## magdalinka

millivanilli said:


> Last but really really not least, the one. The one bag I always wanted to have. ... Ok one of the bags I always wanted to have but for sure the one I was lusting over for over 20 years. The one I was dearly missing having a toddler and sitting on a bench on the playground, looking at my backpack , watching faboulous mothers, having that bag, beeing really put together and seeming so  confident and prepared for... literally everything. I always felt like the underdog, don't know why, perhaps as I tend to be a total chaot, and perhaps as I was the epitome of " well, as long as it didn't fell on the floor, sure you can eat it" (compared to the other mothers who watched the eating habbits of their children like Argus) and more the " sure, let's wacht TV or sit outside and do... nothing" instead of going to Yoga classes for children, PEKIP, Baby English, Baby music classes (musikalische Frühförderung, be prepared for that Ludmilla!), eating an apple by just biting into instead of cutting it into nice little slices and picking those slices out of a perfectly shaped tupperwarebox, sorry, no BENTObox, dressed perfectly and hair like a supermodel, not to speak of my weight and my mood. (I was living in a very very very wealthy area back then. Wouldn't ever do it again) The bag I was dreaming for at the time (here comes a secret) I've been working as an ICU nurse, wenn I watched those faboulous young women out there, not beeing forced to wear something unflattering (mind my Kim Kardashianbutt!), no make up, short nail, nothing feminine, only sickness- well you get the picture and you probably see why I quit after 8 long years. The bag I always admired on any woman I saw wearingit but as well the bag I never thought I'd really buy as I think (and am still thinking) that I am really too old for now. But I went through such a crisis last year that I just couldn't do other than treating myself. So, I know it's not age appropriate and I know it's flashing and I know it's a bragging bag... here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3947930


LOVE both the pup and the bag. I am glad you are enjoying it.


----------



## magdalinka

This thread moved fast.. can hardly catch up.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love kitchen porn! Well done, Ludmilla!


Thank you, Fim!


Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, having a problem with the forum again. I am still here lurking even if you don’t see me responding to posts.


 


remainsilly said:


> I heard same about dishwashers.
> But miele had a weird little filter to clean--refused.
> Peanut butter still washes off my knives with other brand.
> 
> He can stealth vomit.
> I find it hidden in his bedding--as terrible surprise gifts.
> 
> I admit it--no idea--what is red thing?
> 
> Tragic me.
> Currently awaiting take-out, rather than cooking.


The red thin is a bread box. 
Hehe. I am glad that I have to fret only about a washing machine. No dishwasher. Cleaning the dishes by my own hands only.
Stealthing vomit? Ewwwwww.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim!
> 
> 
> 
> The red thin is a bread box.
> Hehe. I am glad that I have to fret only about a washing machine. No dishwasher. Cleaning the dishes by my own hands only.
> Stealthing vomit? Ewwwwww.


Congrats on your acquisition, Ludmilla!
I hope you will soon get your washing machine, life will be a lot easier...


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Last but really really not least, the one. The one bag I always wanted to have. ... Ok one of the bags I always wanted to have but for sure the one I was lusting over for over 20 years. The one I was dearly missing having a toddler and sitting on a bench on the playground, looking at my backpack , watching faboulous mothers, having that bag, beeing really put together and seeming so  confident and prepared for... literally everything. I always felt like the underdog, don't know why, perhaps as I tend to be a total chaot, and perhaps as I was the epitome of " well, as long as it didn't fell on the floor, sure you can eat it" (compared to the other mothers who watched the eating habbits of their children like Argus) and more the " sure, let's wacht TV or sit outside and do... nothing" instead of going to Yoga classes for children, PEKIP, Baby English, Baby music classes (musikalische Frühförderung, be prepared for that Ludmilla!), eating an apple by just biting into instead of cutting it into nice little slices and picking those slices out of a perfectly shaped tupperwarebox, sorry, no BENTObox, dressed perfectly and hair like a supermodel, not to speak of my weight and my mood. (I was living in a very very very wealthy area back then. Wouldn't ever do it again) The bag I was dreaming for at the time (here comes a secret) I've been working as an ICU nurse, wenn I watched those faboulous young women out there, not beeing forced to wear something unflattering (mind my Kim Kardashianbutt!), no make up, short nail, nothing feminine, only sickness- well you get the picture and you probably see why I quit after 8 long years. The bag I always admired on any woman I saw wearingit but as well the bag I never thought I'd really buy as I think (and am still thinking) that I am really too old for now. But I went through such a crisis last year that I just couldn't do other than treating myself. So, I know it's not age appropriate and I know it's flashing and I know it's a bragging bag... here she is.
> 
> View attachment 3947930


Bravo, bravo, bravo. Millivanilli 
Everything is perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your acquisition, Ludmilla!
> I hope you will soon get your washing machine, life will be a lot easier...


I hope so, too! The washing machine has too priority. 
Thanks for your compliments. 

I have read that the situation at Paris is still dangerous. Are the floods any better?


----------



## millivanilli

awww thank you all for your sweet replies 

I won't see any answers nor am I able to quote


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, having a problem with the forum again. I am still here lurking even if you don’t see me responding to posts.



This persecution (yes, mods, I hope you read this) is getting ridiculous. Murphy, you are as valued an Islander as you are an informative, insightful, contributor to this thread. Hopefully, one day sanity (along with a modicum of maturity) will resurface on tpf.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> awww thank you all for your sweet replies
> 
> I won't see any answers nor am I able to quote


Having problems to post for several days now. Blamed it on my old phone. Maybe it is a general problem?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> This persecution (yes, mods, I hope you read this) is getting ridiculous. Murphy, you are as valued an Islander as you are an informative, insightful, contributor to this thread. Hopefully, one day sanity (along with a modicum of maturity) will resurface on tpf.


Hipp-hipp-hurra!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I hope so, too! The washing machine has too priority.
> Thanks for your compliments.
> 
> I have read that the situation at Paris is still dangerous. Are the floods any better?


It is... The Seine is about 5.8 meters high at the moment. But the situation is worse in the suburbs because of the number of rivers...Lots of people there cannot stay in their houses because there is water everywhere, they  have no electricity and no heating. The fields and gardens look like lakes.
It's a disaster. 
On television they said it will take about three or four weeks for the water to disappear.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, having a problem with the forum again. I am still here lurking even if you don’t see me responding to posts.


Hugs Murphy!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The red thing is a bread box.


Aha!
Until had a cat, never owned one.
Yours is very cool!


Ludmilla said:


> Having problems to post for several days now. Blamed it on my old phone. Maybe it is a general problem?


Issues with log in, uploads, etc. here too.
Also must clear cookies & website data, each visit--or other sites believe I'm in Japan.
Tech virus central.

@Murphy47 Take heart.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Until had a cat, never owned one.
> Yours is very cool!
> 
> Issues with log in, uploads, etc. here too.
> Also must clear cookies & website data, each visit--or other sites believe I'm in Japan.
> Tech virus central.
> 
> @Murphy47 Take heart.



Trying to stay positive. 
Could always be worse. 
Phone randomly thinks I’m in Russia or Nigeria. 
2 places have never been and never want to go. Odd.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly discovery o' day:
Several neighborhood children think I am a Power Ranger.
When wearing my colorful bike gear.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Trying to stay positive.
> Could always be worse.
> Phone randomly thinks I’m in Russia or Nigeria.
> 2 places have never been and never want to go. Odd.


Russia or Nigeria?
As long as it isn't North Korea....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It is... The Seine is about 5.8 meters high at the moment. But the situation is worse in the suburbs because of the number of rivers...Lots of people there cannot stay in their houses because there is water everywhere, they  have no electricity and no heating. The fields and gardens look like lakes.
> It's a disaster.
> On television they said it will take about three or four weeks for the water to disappear.


Ugh. This does not sound very good. 


remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Until had a cat, never owned one.
> Yours is very cool!
> 
> Issues with log in, uploads, etc. here too.
> Also must clear cookies & website data, each visit--or other sites believe I'm in Japan.
> Tech virus central.
> 
> @Murphy47 Take heart.


Thank you. 


remainsilly said:


> Silly discovery o' day:
> Several neighborhood children think I am a Power Ranger.
> When wearing my colorful bike gear.
> View attachment 3949992



Very cool! 
What special forces do Power Rangers have?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fossil Emma today. 
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Silly discovery o' day:
> Several neighborhood children think I am a Power Ranger.
> When wearing my colorful bike gear.
> View attachment 3949992



That is awesome!! 

Happy Monday to all. 

Ludmila - that is a nice bag, the leather looks very soft.


----------



## Ludmilla

magdalinka said:


> That is awesome!!
> 
> Happy Monday to all.
> 
> Ludmila - that is a nice bag, the leather looks very soft.


Thank you! 
The leather is very soft indeed.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Russia or Nigeria?
> As long as it isn't North Korea....



I don’t know how it happens. Nigeria at least uses English. 
Can’t tell what the weather is in Russian. [emoji14]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Russia or Nigeria?
> As long as it isn't North Korea....


South Korea hosts winter olympics.
Hopefully will be opportunity to learn & grow. 
Love Olympics.




Ludmilla said:


> Very cool!
> What special forces do Power Rangers have?


No idea. Never watched them.
Obviously, my own super forces include:
a) caffeine-monster energy mode
b) special abilities to detect bullsh!t & crazy
c) arts & crafts/scissor danger mode
Also, my head whirls 360 degrees & eyes strobe--this just happens, no idea why.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3950129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil Emma today.
> Happy Monday everyone!


 Hello, Emma!


magdalinka said:


> That is awesome!!
> 
> Happy Monday to all.
> 
> Ludmila - that is a nice bag, the leather looks very soft.


Any news about bicycle hunt?
Mine is going to repair shop today. Front derailer issue.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I don’t know how it happens. Nigeria at least uses English.
> Can’t tell what the weather is in Russian. [emoji14]


Very cold, Murphy ... and snowy...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3950129
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fossil Emma today.
> Happy Monday everyone!


There was a Fossil sale on vente-privée a few days ago.... and miss Emma sold in a second. 
We could have been bag twins, Ludmilla....


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> South Korea hosts winter olympics.
> Hopefully will be opportunity to learn & grow.
> Love Olympics.
> View attachment 3950177
> 
> 
> No idea. Never watched them.
> Obviously, my own super forces include:
> a) caffeine-monster energy mode
> b) special abilities to detect bullsh!t & crazy
> c) arts & crafts/scissor danger mode
> Also, my head whirls 360 degrees & eyes strobe--this just happens, no idea why.
> 
> Hello, Emma!
> 
> Any news about bicycle hunt?
> Mine is going to repair shop today. Front derailer issue.



Decided its best if man picks own bike. I am getting him a watch instead. One I got him years ago was a fossil (he is not a fancy guy, very practical) and finally broke. He has been hounding me for another watch lol. This time going with a Swiss made Tissot


----------



## magdalinka

Interesting trivia of the day: police K9 units take their dogs to Home Depot for training. Was amazed today when I was picking kitchen backsplash and 10+ K9s were conducting a training in the middle of the store. Going up and down isles and ladders. Made my day.


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> Interesting trivia of the day: police K9 units take their dogs to Home Depot for training. Was amazed today when I was picking kitchen backsplash and 10+ K9s were conducting a training in the middle of the store. Going up and down isles and ladders. Made my day.


Cool!
Many trainers use such public areas.
Good places to find unusual noises, crowds, etc. 
(especially German Shepherds)Need to train well around various experiences--or become nervous.


----------



## Mariapia

magdalinka said:


> Decided its best if man picks own bike. I am getting him a watch instead. One I got him years ago was a fossil (he is not a fancy guy, very practical) and finally broke. He has been hounding me for another watch lol. This time going with a Swiss made Tissot
> View attachment 3950224


Lovely watch, magdalinka.
Tissot watches are unbreakable.
I have had one for years and never had any problems.


----------



## Cookiefiend

magdalinka said:


> Interesting trivia of the day: police K9 units take their dogs to Home Depot for training. Was amazed today when I was picking kitchen backsplash and 10+ K9s were conducting a training in the middle of the store. Going up and down isles and ladders. Made my day.


It's so cool to see that going on!
I take my GSD to Lowes, we practice trying to not exuberantly greet everyone, and not dragging me around the store willy nilly. No climbing ladders though!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Decided its best if man picks own bike. I am getting him a watch instead. One I got him years ago was a fossil (he is not a fancy guy, very practical) and finally broke. He has been hounding me for another watch lol. This time going with a Swiss made Tissot
> View attachment 3950224


Love the watch great choice!


----------



## millivanilli

What a pretty watch it is, though I am the last person an earth not wearing a watch. 

How are you today? Over here rain and storm, DD needs to got to the orthopedist today (read: I need to bring her) to evaluate her Osgood's desease, bets are on: further no sports. Terrible for her and the meanest thing during puberty she already hit. What's about the Seine, Mariapia? I saw pictures, it looked scary.

I for myself got an "happy new year" email yesterday from a friend I broke up with. What to do I have no clue. Certainly I don't want her back in my life.


----------



## millivanilli

BTW: LV purse holders, did you know that you get a hot stamping with your initials on your LV for free no matter how old the purse is ( I bet you already knew that) and
that there is a new stamp for the year of the dog which really looks too cute:



AND! that you can get a hotstamp of the cities / countries you visited if they have a hotstamp on your travel tag?





( I guess you get the picture )
I love that idea and I certainly need to go back to them and get a hotstamp on my bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> What a pretty watch it is, though I am the last person an earth not wearing a watch.
> 
> How are you today? Over here rain and storm, DD needs to got to the orthopedist today (read: I need to bring her) to evaluate her Osgood's desease, bets are on: further no sports. Terrible for her and the meanest thing during puberty she already hit. What's about the Seine, Mariapia? I saw pictures, it looked scary.
> 
> I for myself got an "happy new year" email yesterday from a friend I broke up with. What to do I have no clue. Certainly I don't want her back in my life.



Perhaps the best course of action would be no action at all, Millivanilli. Don't acknowledge her email. If she won't "take the hint" and continues to email, then simply block her.


----------



## Fimpagebag

millivanilli said:


> BTW: LV purse holders, did you know that you get a hot stamping with your initials on your LV for free no matter how old the purse is ( I bet you already knew that) and
> that there is a new stamp for the year of the dog which really looks too cute:
> 
> 
> 
> AND! that you can get a hotstamp of the cities / countries you visited if they have a hotstamp on your travel tag?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( I guess you get the picture )
> I love that idea and I certainly need to go back to them and get a hotstamp on my bag.




What a great idea, Millivanilli. Such a fun (yet sophisticated) way to personalize your LV.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

magdalinka said:


> Interesting trivia of the day: police K9 units take their dogs to Home Depot for training. Was amazed today when I was picking kitchen backsplash and 10+ K9s were conducting a training in the middle of the store. Going up and down isles and ladders. Made my day.


Lucky lucky you! I know the reason and purpose for these training sessions are not for fun, but must have been so interesting to see.


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> What a pretty watch it is, though I am the last person an earth not wearing a watch.
> 
> How are you today? Over here rain and storm, DD needs to got to the orthopedist today (read: I need to bring her) to evaluate her Osgood's desease, bets are on: further no sports. Terrible for her and the meanest thing during puberty she already hit. What's about the Seine, Mariapia? I saw pictures, it looked scary.
> 
> I for myself got an "happy new year" email yesterday from a friend I broke up with. What to do I have no clue. Certainly I don't want her back in my life.



I that’s a tough one. I’d probably ignore the email .


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> South Korea hosts winter olympics.
> Hopefully will be opportunity to learn & grow.
> Love Olympics.
> View attachment 3950177
> 
> 
> No idea. Never watched them.
> Obviously, my own super forces include:
> a) caffeine-monster energy mode
> b) special abilities to detect bullsh!t & crazy
> c) arts & crafts/scissor danger mode
> Also, my head whirls 360 degrees & eyes strobe--this just happens, no idea why.
> 
> Hello, Emma!
> 
> Any news about bicycle hunt?
> Mine is going to repair shop today. Front derailer issue.


Your special abilities are great. Esp. your second one. You had a lot to do, if you were at my office. 


Mariapia said:


> There was a Fossil sale on vente-privée a few days ago.... and miss Emma sold in a second.
> We could have been bag twins, Ludmilla....


What colour were you eyeing? Emma is a cool bag, would have been nice to be bag twins/siblings. 


magdalinka said:


> Decided its best if man picks own bike. I am getting him a watch instead. One I got him years ago was a fossil (he is not a fancy guy, very practical) and finally broke. He has been hounding me for another watch lol. This time going with a Swiss made Tissot
> View attachment 3950224


I like that watch! And what a great adventure you had. 


millivanilli said:


> What a pretty watch it is, though I am the last person an earth not wearing a watch.
> 
> How are you today? Over here rain and storm, DD needs to got to the orthopedist today (read: I need to bring her) to evaluate her Osgood's desease, bets are on: further no sports. Terrible for her and the meanest thing during puberty she already hit. What's about the Seine, Mariapia? I saw pictures, it looked scary.
> 
> I for myself got an "happy new year" email yesterday from a friend I broke up with. What to do I have no clue. Certainly I don't want her back in my life.


Just don't answer her mail. That's what I would do.
Good luck for DD!


----------



## remainsilly

Cookiefiend said:


> It's so cool to see that going on!
> I take my GSD to Lowes, we practice trying to not exuberantly greet everyone, and not dragging me around the store willy nilly. No climbing ladders though!


Great to hear about a happy, exuberant GSD!
Photos welcome.


millivanilli said:


> What a pretty watch it is, though I am the last person an earth not wearing a watch.


I do not wear watch, unless traveling overseas.


millivanilli said:


> AND! that you can get a hotstamp of the cities / countries you visited if they have a hotstamp on your travel tag?


These are cool!


----------



## remainsilly

The war against squirrels continues:



And bike returned home.
All good.


----------



## millivanilli

Dear all, just quick: thanks for the good luck wishes. Didn't go well though. No sports untill growth is totally finished. No mountain hiking. No skiing (at that point she cried I felt so bad for her). No swimming. No cycling. No horsebackriding. No jogging. No... *fill in the gap* This is worst. Surgery included to remove bone fragments. bummer. No sports at school, too. She got two formal letters standing that her condition is too bad to do any sporty activities. Well, then...Actually she is supposed to skip a class .Just for the records: I with an BIG* I *wanted her to repeat 1 year, together with her friends who got sorted out before christmas and sent back 1 year, which led to the fancy moment me talking to the principal and getting an " well, good to hear, actually I wanted to grade her up, already talked to her main teachers and the counsiler and all of them agreed to let her skip 1 year" as an answer. Bummer, two. She'd be 11 in 8th grade and beeing not able to release stress by going horse riding (sorry remainsilly I know you are afraid of horses) or doing any other sporty activity... HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Simply NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no. no. NO!!!


----------



## millivanilli

Thanks for the advice to remain silent, too. This is what I am planing to do. And.... happy new year at the end of January? Don't get that time-scheme either.


----------



## millivanilli

Yäi! Quotes work again!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> Dear all, just quick: thanks for the good luck wishes. Didn't go well though. No sports untill growth is totally finished. No mountain hiking. No skiing (at that point she cried I felt so bad for her). No swimming. No cycling. No horsebackriding. No jogging. No... *fill in the gap* This is worst. Surgery included to remove bone fragments. bummer. No sports at school, too. She got two formal letters standing that her condition is too bad to do any sporty activities. Well, then...Actually she is supposed to skip a class .Just for the records: I with an BIG* I *wanted her to repeat 1 year, together with her friends who got sorted out before christmas and sent back 1 year, which led to the fancy moment me talking to the principal and getting an " well, good to hear, actually I wanted to grade her up, already talked to her main teachers and the counsiler and all of them agreed to let her skip 1 year" as an answer. Bummer, two. She'd be 11 in 8th grade and beeing not able to release stress by going horse riding (sorry remainsilly I know you are afraid of horses) or doing any other sporty activity... HELL NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Simply NO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no. no. NO!!!



What about Yoga? Great for relieving stress.


----------



## vixnkitten

remainsilly said:


> No idea. Never watched them.
> Obviously, my own super forces include:
> a) caffeine-monster energy mode
> b) special abilities to detect bullsh!t & crazy
> c) arts & crafts/scissor danger mode
> Also, my head whirls 360 degrees & eyes strobe--this just happens, no idea why.


 HAHAHAHAHA....I just stopped in to check this thread out and I saw this!!! Your superpowers are enviable!!


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> What about Yoga? Great for relieving stress.


 clear "no" from the othopedist. I am actually thinking about consulting another one. Don't get me wrong I certainly do not think that you have to be sportive and do sports but this would be living a seniors life, and I clearly cannot imagine that the only treatment is a total sports-ban. But I am no physician either.....

Actually I am reading treatment suggestions from US and Austria, and ... how come at least Austria clearly states that you are supposed to do ergometer training and cyclin. I am confused now. Will go on investigating, Have to look up Norwegian pages too.

Edit: 
 Fullstendig unngåelse av idrettsaktiviteter anbefales ikke. Tvert imot anbefales det å drive med idrett, selv om det medfører smerter. 


Well, yes. Obviously we have no clue how to treat that in Germany.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The war against squirrels continues:
> View attachment 3951312
> 
> 
> And bike returned home.
> All good.


Bad evil squirrels! 


millivanilli said:


> clear "no" from the othopedist. I am actually thinking about consulting another one. Don't get me wrong I certainly do not think that you have to be sportive and do sports but this would be living a seniors life, and I clearly cannot imagine that the only treatment is a total sports-ban. But I am no physician either.....
> 
> Actually I am reading treatment suggestions from US and Austria, and ... how come at least Austria clearly states that you are supposed to do ergometer training and cyclin. I am confused now. Will go on investigating, Have to look up Norwegian pages too.
> 
> Edit:
> Fullstendig unngåelse av idrettsaktiviteter anbefales ikke. Tvert imot anbefales det å drive med idrett, selv om det medfører smerter.
> 
> 
> Well, yes. Obviously we have no clue how to treat that in Germany.


Ah no.  I am so sorry about this. Never heard of that illness before.
Maybe you could see a specialist in Austria?


----------



## Ludmilla

Medium Cuir today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3952180
> 
> Medium Cuir today.


Your Cuir is irresistible, Ludmilla. 
When I bought mine a few months ago, the gorgeous tan colour was unavailable...
The Emma on vente-privée was the same as yours...


----------



## millivanilli

Now THAT is what I'd call a beauty!

Schlatter? I heard it often during my times at the institute for sports medicine ( I was really into sports, earlier times ago and held a few licences so that job made totally sense those days) and one of your daily duties was to evaluate the olympionic squats for all sports. Especially the younger ones who just started at the D squad had that disease very often and it was always a tragedy for them as this meant: that's it, period. That said I would never ever had thought of my daughter having Osgood, as normally it occurs in extremely sportive children, mostly boys, girls from 11 years+, you you have to be super-athletic AND doing lots of exhausting / high impact sports during a growth spurt AND you have to be vulnerable for that disease. Though my daughter likes horsebackriding and mountainhiking and dancing I'd never ever call her athletic in terms I saw in (at?) those children at the sports medicine.  She does those fun activities for fun and more once in a while and certainly not an a regular basis as an athlet would do. (read: once a wekk to two or three times a week average). So, Schlatter is not quite common and it normally occurs only to high-athletic children and - perhaps- is detected in a much earlier stadium as people in this area know what to deal with. She had those problems over 1.5 years now and nobody detected it yet (as: see above, she is no typical "Schlatter"kid). Perhaps detecting it way earlier would have made it easier to cure. I'll let her see a doctor in Austria next week, though. Let's see what they say, lucky me I am working in a school that educates professional skiracer, ha, no waiting time for me.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3952180
> 
> Medium Cuir today.



Gorgeous! An awesome segment of the brown rainbow. 
I really need to find those bag ninjas.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Cuir is irresistible, Ludmilla.
> When I bought mine a few months ago, the gorgeous tan colour was unavailable...
> The Emma on vente-privée was the same as yours...


Thank you!
Your Cuir is sooooo very nice. Hoped that the new "lavender" would be a pretty lilac colour. But - it is blue. 
Oooh. We would have been real bag twins. 


Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous! An awesome segment of the brown rainbow.
> I really need to find those bag ninjas.


Hehe. Thank you.
Your bag ninjas should be aware of my bag security sqad.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Now THAT is what I'd call a beauty!
> 
> Schlatter? I heard it often during my times at the institute for sports medicine ( I was really into sports, earlier times ago and held a few licences so that job made totally sense those days) and one of your daily duties was to evaluate the olympionic squats for all sports. Especially the younger ones who just started at the D squad had that disease very often and it was always a tragedy for them as this meant: that's it, period. That said I would never ever had thought of my daughter having Osgood, as normally it occurs in extremely sportive children, mostly boys, girls from 11 years+, you you have to be super-athletic AND doing lots of exhausting / high impact sports during a growth spurt AND you have to be vulnerable for that disease. Though my daughter likes horsebackriding and mountainhiking and dancing I'd never ever call her athletic in terms I saw in (at?) those children at the sports medicine.  She does those fun activities for fun and more once in a while and certainly not an a regular basis as an athlet would do. (read: once a wekk to two or three times a week average). So, Schlatter is not quite common and it normally occurs only to high-athletic children and - perhaps- is detected in a much earlier stadium as people in this area know what to deal with. She had those problems over 1.5 years now and nobody detected it yet (as: see above, she is no typical "Schlatter"kid). Perhaps detecting it way earlier would have made it easier to cure. I'll let her see a doctor in Austria next week, though. Let's see what they say, lucky me I am working in a school that educates professional skiracer, ha, no waiting time for me.


Ugh. This us horrible. Going to the doctor in AT is a good idea.


----------



## remainsilly

millivanilli said:


> She'd be 11 in 8th grade and beeing not able to release stress by going horse riding (sorry remainsilly I know you are afraid of horses) or doing any other sporty activity...


Irony=friend's horse died this week.
Friend died several years ago--I had care of horse.
Which is to say, a stable/ranch cared for horse & gave me updates. From far enough away.
Think horse was...23 years old?! Insane.


Murphy47 said:


> What about Yoga? Great for relieving stress.


My bike mechanic does yoga.
Always think he's dropped something on floor of shop--but is stretching.

Swimming is good low impact sport, too.


vixnkitten said:


> HAHAHAHAHA....I just stopped in to check this thread out and I saw this!!! Your superpowers are enviable!!


 Thanks.
Good to see you here.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3952180
> 
> Medium Cuir today.


Love how each bag has own charm.
Cuir looks great today.


----------



## remainsilly

Never too old for confetti sugar.


Cycling break with patagonia sling. And tasty stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3952180
> 
> Medium Cuir today.


Gorgeous!!  That brown is to die for!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous!!  That brown is to die for!


Thank you!


----------



## millivanilli

Good morning dear islanders. How are you today? Remainsilly I am sorry about the horse 

What are you planing for today? I am going to the big city, getting my bag stamped (hopefully) and perhaps a litte something comes the way too.


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> Good morning dear islanders. How are you today? Remainsilly I am sorry about the horse
> 
> What are you planing for today? I am going to the big city, getting my bag stamped (hopefully) and perhaps a litte something comes the way too.


Enjoy your day in the city, millivanilli. You need it! 
And tell us about the stamp and ... a new find...


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> Good morning dear islanders. How are you today? Remainsilly I am sorry about the horse
> 
> What are you planing for today? I am going to the big city, getting my bag stamped (hopefully) and perhaps a litte something comes the way too.


Have a great time!!   Can’t wait to see the stamp .

I’m at work nothing exciting which is a good thing where I work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Question about Burberry jackets: do they run small?  I’m trying to look up sizing info but I’d rather find out first hand if possible.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Question about Burberry jackets: do they run small?  I’m trying to look up sizing info but I’d rather find out first hand if possible.



A little small across the bust.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Irony=friend's horse died this week.
> Friend died several years ago--I had care of horse.
> Which is to say, a stable/ranch cared for horse & gave me updates. From far enough away.
> Think horse was...23 years old?! Insane.
> 
> My bike mechanic does yoga.
> Always think he's dropped something on floor of shop--but is stretching.
> 
> Swimming is good low impact sport, too.
> 
> Thanks.
> Good to see you here.
> 
> Love how each bag has own charm.
> Cuir looks great today.


Poor horse. But, 23 is a good age for horses. Guess it had a happy life.


----------



## Ludmilla

millivanilli said:


> Good morning dear islanders. How are you today? Remainsilly I am sorry about the horse
> 
> What are you planing for today? I am going to the big city, getting my bag stamped (hopefully) and perhaps a litte something comes the way too.


Hope you had fun at the big city. Weather was/is disgusting.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> A little small across the bust.


Thank you !


----------



## millivanilli

And.... quotes won't work again.


So dear Islanders... back from the big city. Weather was ... no words at all.

Couldn't get the shiba inu hotstamp, not available (yet? So there is hope) but I got a tag and will bring it back in a few weeks to get it hotstamped with my big city and hopefully the dog-stamp.

Got a really pretty scarf, too, pictures tomorrow. Actually I am more a LV girl than a Hermés client. Though I love the quality of Hermès, I really don't like the vibe in the stores. LV was fun, they have humor there. And  a really sweet and nice SA. Need to write an Email to the management.

Burberry jackets: I have two quilted jackets and even though those run true to size, I find them a little bit narrow on the shoulders. This said, you need to know that my shoulders are broader than those of my husband, so I am physically not a typical "woman". Let me measure. Mom pls.


Edit: 112 cm, so that's a lot. Perhaps I didn't do it properly.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Poor horse. But, 23 is a good age for horses. Guess it had a happy life.


Was some sort of fancy horse, with long name & lineage.
Fed apple treats & carrots occasionally--horrific. Think it liked me.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great time!!   Can’t wait to see the stamp .
> 
> I’m at work nothing exciting which is a good thing where I work.


I totally understand what you mean, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Was some sort of fancy horse, with long name & lineage.
> Fed apple treats & carrots occasionally--horrific. Think it liked me.


Well, you gave the horse apples and carrots. Course it liked you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone ordered a little something in the LC sale.....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Someone ordered a little something in the LC sale.....



Awesome! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Someone ordered a little something in the LC sale.....


Can’t wait!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Someone ordered a little something in the LC sale.....


Wow! 
What model can it be? There are so many lovely Longchamps...


----------



## millivanilli

WANNA SEEE!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Awesome! Can’t wait to see!





Tomsmom said:


> Can’t wait!!





Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> What model can it be? There are so many lovely Longchamps...





millivanilli said:


> WANNA SEEE!!!!


 You are all too kind. It's really just a little something. A fitting strap for my tan Cuir. It has little stars on it. 
I will have to wait at least 9 days until it is delivered. 

Sooo as we all have to be patient I indulge us with a little bag porn. Wore two bags today.


Bilberry on the train.


And Mabel at the country house.


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> You are all too kind. It's really just a little something. A fitting strap for my tan Cuir. It has little stars on it.
> I will have to wait at least 9 days until it is delivered.
> 
> Sooo as we all have to be patient I indulge us with a little bag porn. Wore two bags today.
> View attachment 3954934
> 
> Bilberry on the train.
> View attachment 3954935
> 
> And Mabel at the country house.


I adore that brown bag. Timeless! Will be checking back in for some Longchamp action!


----------



## Ludmilla

magdalinka said:


> I adore that brown bag. Timeless! Will be checking back in for some Longchamp action!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are all too kind. It's really just a little something. A fitting strap for my tan Cuir. It has little stars on it.
> I will have to wait at least 9 days until it is delivered.
> 
> Sooo as we all have to be patient I indulge us with a little bag porn. Wore two bags today.
> View attachment 3954934
> 
> Bilberry on the train.
> View attachment 3954935
> 
> And Mabel at the country house.


I love that! Wearing two cute bags on the same day is pure luxury.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You are all too kind. It's really just a little something. A fitting strap for my tan Cuir. It has little stars on it.
> I will have to wait at least 9 days until it is delivered.
> 
> Sooo as we all have to be patient I indulge us with a little bag porn. Wore two bags today.
> View attachment 3954934
> 
> Bilberry on the train.
> View attachment 3954935
> 
> And Mabel at the country house.


Mabel is out?!
I imagine her & Lazy Bays chilling on sofa together.  Glad to see the brown gal on adventure!

Stars are cool. Look forward to strap reveal.


----------



## remainsilly

Yeah, everyone's tired of the patagonia atom sling.
So, here are 2 lost apostle bronze pendants(feather & femur). Worn with cycling gear.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love that! Wearing two cute bags on the same day is pure luxury.



Twins on the Bilberry! 
Love love love Mabel. Xlnt choices [emoji41]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yeah, everyone's tired of the patagonia atom sling.
> So, here are 2 lost apostle bronze pendants(feather & femur). Worn with cycling gear.
> View attachment 3955050



As usual you are right on trend with the ultra violet color! 
Bright colors are best when cycling.


----------



## Murphy47

As it is in the teens for Groundhog Day, this is what the warm person is wearing here in the Middle.


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> Great to hear about a happy, exuberant GSD!
> Photos welcome.
> 
> I do not wear watch, unless traveling overseas.
> 
> These are cool!



GSD hard at work - under my chair


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Cookiefiend said:


> GSD hard at work - under my chair
> View attachment 3955118


----------



## Murphy47

Cookiefiend said:


> GSD hard at work - under my chair
> View attachment 3955118



What a sweetie!


----------



## Tomsmom

Cookiefiend said:


> GSD hard at work - under my chair
> View attachment 3955118


Beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love that! Wearing two cute bags on the same day is pure luxury.


Totally true! I am a spoiled girl. 


remainsilly said:


> Mabel is out?!
> I imagine her & Lazy Bays chilling on sofa together.  Glad to see the brown gal on adventure!
> 
> Stars are cool. Look forward to strap reveal.


Mabel is not as lazy as the Bays. I has her only for 3 months and she has been out and about at least three times. 
Love your necklace!


Murphy47 said:


> As it is in the teens for Groundhog Day, this is what the warm person is wearing here in the Middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955069


Perfect outfit, Murphy!


Cookiefiend said:


> GSD hard at work - under my chair
> View attachment 3955118


Aw. Cute!


----------



## millivanilli

Soooooooooooo darlings, dear Islanders, sweethearts. A lot has been going on on the island. We have Altdeutsche Shepherds lying under tables doing the hard work. We have two bags running  around doing the hard work. And we have the Seine that refuses to behave properly, still.

I for  myself went shopping yesterday- again. Haven't been bying clothes for over 1 year now, challenge, enoviroment, ecofriendly blablabla. End of story: I literally had nothing to wear for work as the clothes I had fell apart. So, bought 3 white blouses and 1 black blouse yesterdays, bought a purs for DH, super-steal, again Michael Kors , really pretty thing, and such a steal for 90 Euro instead of 499 €.

https://www.michaelkors.de/aktentasche-harrison-aus-leder/_/R-33F5LHRA6L?color=0213

They have it in bright orange, taupe, blue, darkblue, red.

Blouses were cheap tpoo, all together 140 Euro, Seidensticker, the only brand I really like. If you know some Asian people spending time in Bavaria, tell them that Ingolstadt offers 20% off from Feb 10th on for Chinese New year but you have to be Chinese. (At least I understood it that way).

I decided to stop that fashion nonsense now. Will only wear black trousers, white blouses, black blouses, period. Nothing else.  But colorfull coats, purses and scarf. Those bring me joy whilst buying trousers is the. worst. literally the. worst. (at least for me).

Decided also, that I am not the person to dictate others what to eat. Split the fridge into three compartments and went grocery shopping with DH and DD. Both made their own decisions and bought their own stuff. Actually it is quite obvious once you look into the fridge why we always had that eating-dilemma going on. There is no overlap everybody likes different things to eat.  I was pretty surprised what my daughter bought- just one bar of chocolate, aparat from that apples oranges, bread, cheese, salad (!?), cucumber (?!), red pepper (?!), bananas, muesli (?!). She was pretty stressed though, as buying everything for one week in advance needs carefully planing. I am curious how it works. DH wanted to share a few pictures of his new bag . Will post later.

Sorry couldn't rotate the pictures. And sorry @murphy I didn't mention your cosy sweater! Looks great!


----------



## millivanilli

[emoji847]


----------



## millivanilli

[emoji229] as promised the scarf that I bought, too


----------



## Murphy47

Excellent purchases, millivanilli! 
Wardrobe staples are never much “fun” to buy but they sure do make getting dressed in the morning a snap. 
I was a waitress for 20+ years and as such still avoid black and white. Silly of me I know, and I have to struggle to put together an outfit. 
Would love to see some mod shots of how you do it. 
Glad hubbie likes his bag. 
Having the family pick the food they like makes so much sense!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oooooh! I like that MK bag! Did not know that he is doing bags like those, too.
I would love to go to Ingolstadt outlet. It's been a few years since I have been there. Unfortunately, as I am not driving myself I need somebody to get me there - and no one wants to go there. And if someone is going they forget about me and tell me afterwards. Total bummer. 
My wardrobe is a mess tbh. I am trying to switch to stable clothing myself. Makes life easier at the office.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> As usual you are right on trend with the ultra violet color!
> Bright colors are best when cycling.


Thanks
Silly's confession: bought exact jacket #2, as back-up, since working so well for me.
In <4 months, covered this 1 in chain grease & damaged bits.


Murphy47 said:


> As it is in the teens for Groundhog Day, this is what the warm person is wearing here in the Middle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955069


Can we get sweater ninjas?!
Love!
That d@mn groundhog predicted 6 more weeks o' winter.
https://wtop.com/weather-news/2018/...18-will-punxsutawney-phil-see-shadow/slide/1/


Cookiefiend said:


> GSD hard at work - under my chair
> View attachment 3955118


oooooooooooh, has lovely fur & "feed me" eyes!
Thanks for photo.


Ludmilla said:


> Mabel is not as lazy as the Bays. I has her only for 3 months and she has been out and about at least three times.
> Love your necklace!


Thanks
Mabel shames Lazy Bays with her touring spirit--is good motivation.
Must be easier to use? Smaller?


millivanilli said:


> [emoji229] as promised the scarf that I bought, too
> 
> View attachment 3955652


Great size & color!


----------



## Murphy47

Spring comes March 21 groundhog or not. Just an excuse to have a party. 
Try Lestoil on jacket. Removes grease fairly well.


----------



## millivanilli

and still quotiations won't work

Dear @Murphy47  thank you for your kind words! I totally understand you, and I would feel the same. This is why I refuse to wear white in total, reminds me too much to my times as a nurse. b/w is ok for me, all black (which I prefer) is even better.

Dear @Ludmilla : did you know that there are busses going from the big city to Ingolstad Village and back? I added the timetable below. I don't drive either, my husband does, but I am still in that " I am a no-driver mode", so I know those things.  I must confess that I am converted MK fan. Untill I figured out that he has great shoes that really hold up perfectly (let me insert a picture of the boots I bought at Schustermann und Borenstein 2 years ago and wore 16/17 Winter and 17/now winter through and literally never took care about) and that his clothing line is really really really good (but expensive) I thought that MK would be that flashy meeeek wannabee-Hasenbergl/geh isch Pimpkie/heul leise Chantal-* thing. Actually I have to admit that he has great products and that the men's section has really elegant bags and clothes.

I'll make a picture of my boots now, right after pressing "post reply".

* this is something you can't translate. It refers to a movie f*ck ju göthe. I'll insert the english subtitled trailer her but beware, QUIIIIIIIIIIIIITE explicit language.


----------



## millivanilli

no. I totally vote against 6 more weeks of winter to come. Nope. Human rights.


----------



## millivanilli

sorry didn't work.


----------



## millivanilli

literally like new after 2 years of  constant wearing.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> literally like new after 2 years of  constant wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955861



They look great! 
I have some jeans from a few years ago that still look perfect. 
Not a fan of his tops/blouses though. Too much shrinkage.


----------



## millivanilli

oh they do shrink? bummer


----------



## Tomsmom

millivanilli said:


> literally like new after 2 years of  constant wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3955861


Love those!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Try Lestoil on jacket. Removes grease fairly well.


Never heard of--looks promising! Thanks.
https://www.everydaycheapskate.com/marys-life/10-things-know-lestoil/

@millivanilli Yes, my mk sweater shrank in 1st wash. Eventually went bye-bye.
Your boots are lasting well!


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> oh they do shrink? bummer



Some do. Just read care label.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Never heard of--looks promising! Thanks.
> https://www.everydaycheapskate.com/marys-life/10-things-know-lestoil/
> 
> @millivanilli Yes, my mk sweater shrank in 1st wash. Eventually went bye-bye.
> Your boots are lasting well!



Something Grannies used to use. Worked great back then.


----------



## millivanilli

I don't know Lestoil but reading that article, I need one.

I hate it when clothes shrink The only brand that has blouses that do not shrink is Seidensticker. Every other brand that is available here has that problem. Charles Tyrwitt (or however those are written) was the worst. Ha. Checking the website, the obviously don't do women's apparel anymore. Well, what a loss.. not.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> I don't know Lestoil but reading that article, I need one.
> 
> I hate it when clothes shrink The only brand that has blouses that do not shrink is Seidensticker. Every other brand that is available here has that problem. Charles Tyrwitt (or however those are written) was the worst. Ha. Checking the website, the obviously don't do women's apparel anymore. Well, what a loss.. not.



Here’s a trick my youngest read and it really works: 
Use the rinse cycle with a half a cup fabric softener. 
Reshape and dry flat. Works like a charm! Wish I’d known years ago.


----------



## millivanilli

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah big big shout out to your youngest and BIG thank you! I have one blouse I need to let go as my belly shows off. (actually that sounds way cuter than it is). Will try that immediatly!


----------



## magdalinka

millivanilli said:


> [emoji229] as promised the scarf that I bought, too
> 
> View attachment 3955652



Great purchases milli. I used to have an MK bag about 10 years ago and the leather was of greatest quality, they started to go downhill but seems realized their mistakes and got better. The boots and your husbands bag looks lovely. 

The LV shawl is just glorious! Enjoy it.


----------



## magdalinka

That German Sheppard is too adorable, death by furry cuteness. 

About grease stains. I have gotten multiple old grease stains out of Hermes scarves just by putting a drop of clear dish soap and a drop of water on the spot. Let sit for 10 min and wash.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Here’s a trick my youngest read and it really works:
> Use the rinse cycle with a half a cup fabric softener.
> Reshape and dry flat. Works like a charm! Wish I’d known years ago.


Absolutely true, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Silly's confession: bought exact jacket #2, as back-up, since working so well for me.
> In <4 months, covered this 1 in chain grease & damaged bits.
> 
> Can we get sweater ninjas?!
> Love!
> That d@mn groundhog predicted 6 more weeks o' winter.
> https://wtop.com/weather-news/2018/...18-will-punxsutawney-phil-see-shadow/slide/1/
> 
> oooooooooooh, has lovely fur & "feed me" eyes!
> Thanks for photo.
> 
> Thanks
> Mabel shames Lazy Bays with her touring spirit--is good motivation.
> Must be easier to use? Smaller?
> 
> Great size & color!


Mabel is smaller and not so heavy. 
I have bought multiples of stuff, too. If it works - why not?


millivanilli said:


> and still quotiations won't work
> 
> Dear @Murphy47  thank you for your kind words! I totally understand you, and I would feel the same. This is why I refuse to wear white in total, reminds me too much to my times as a nurse. b/w is ok for me, all black (which I prefer) is even better.
> 
> Dear @Ludmilla : did you know that there are busses going from the big city to Ingolstad Village and back? I added the timetable below. I don't drive either, my husband does, but I am still in that " I am a no-driver mode", so I know those things.  I must confess that I am converted MK fan. Untill I figured out that he has great shoes that really hold up perfectly (let me insert a picture of the boots I bought at Schustermann und Borenstein 2 years ago and wore 16/17 Winter and 17/now winter through and literally never took care about) and that his clothing line is really really really good (but expensive) I thought that MK would be that flashy meeeek wannabee-Hasenbergl/geh isch Pimpkie/heul leise Chantal-* thing. Actually I have to admit that he has great products and that the men's section has really elegant bags and clothes.
> 
> I'll make a picture of my boots now, right after pressing "post reply".
> 
> * this is something you can't translate. It refers to a movie f*ck ju göthe. I'll insert the english subtitled trailer her but beware, QUIIIIIIIIIIIIITE explicit language.



Hehehe. Thank you. Yes, I knew about the busses, but haven't done a research, yet. Project for spring. 
Love your boots!


----------



## Ludmilla

Woke up to some snow this morning. Winter is still around. Taking a hot bath now. Happy Sunday, islanders!



Hot chocolate at the Mackerel for everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Woke up to some snow this morning. Winter is still around. Taking a hot bath now. Happy Sunday, islanders!
> 
> View attachment 3956714
> 
> Hot chocolate at the Mackerel for everyone!
> View attachment 3956715


Winter isn't over, Ludmilla... Here we say "February... short and bad...".
A cold wave will hit Europe this coming week.
I should stay away from the weather forecast..


----------



## Mariapia

This morning I decided to take out my Zanellato Postina....
And we got caught in the rain.
The Signorina came back home undamaged


----------



## millivanilli

what a beauty! 

How was the bath?

I went mountainhiking. Wendelstein up up up and.. away. Freeeezing cold, snowing, so no pictures for you, sorry, but I'll insert one of the internet.

It should have looked like the fist pic but today it was like.. the second picture. Not like, it was exactly as in the second picture.


----------



## millivanilli

I need to share, one of the best TV seriens ever:

The good place.

I love it so much, such a great series, though you might think at the beginning: " well.. that's not so interesting". haaa, wait for it, and watch it. One of the best series ever.


----------



## magdalinka

millivanilli said:


> I need to share, one of the best TV seriens ever:
> 
> The good place.
> 
> I love it so much, such a great series, though you might think at the beginning: " well.. that's not so interesting". haaa, wait for it, and watch it. One of the best series ever.



I liked it quite a bit but got annoyed by the Hulu commercials. Seemed like they insert them every 5 minutes. 
Also great on Hulu: Blackish and Brooklyn 99. The shenanigans are hilarious.


----------



## magdalinka

Mariapia said:


> This morning I decided to take out my Zanellato Postina....
> And we got caught in the rain.
> The Signorina came back home undamaged
> View attachment 3956814



What a gorgeous red!! Glad it was unharmed by evil rain. 
I am waiting for a red bag I just got, will post pics when arrives.


----------



## millivanilli

how rude of me

GREAT bag mariapia! what a pretty red!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> This morning I decided to take out my Zanellato Postina....
> And we got caught in the rain.
> The Signorina came back home undamaged
> View attachment 3956814


Reminds me that Valentines Day approaches, in US.
Really like the postina!


magdalinka said:


> I am waiting for a red bag I just got, will post pics when arrives.


Oh boy!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Reminds me that Valentines Day approaches, in US.
> Really like the postina!
> Oh boy!



Can’t wait for Spring!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Can’t wait for Spring!


I'm excited about flowering bulbs & sunshine.
But not thrilled about lunatics wandering out of their hidey-holes. To pollute my quiet bike rides with boiling crazy.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I'm excited about flowering bulbs & sunshine.
> But not thrilled about lunatics wandering out of their hidey-holes. To pollute my quiet bike rides with boiling crazy.



I did forget about the looney toons that come out of hibernation. 
So many have stayed out and about here, I didn’t really notice any difference. 
People are just nutty year ‘round here anymore.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Winter isn't over, Ludmilla... Here we say "February... short and bad...".
> A cold wave will hit Europe this coming week.
> I should stay away from the weather forecast..


Often, I do not look at the weather forecast. Adds so much surprise to life.  
I love your red Postina!!


millivanilli said:


> what a beauty!
> 
> How was the bath?
> 
> I went mountainhiking. Wendelstein up up up and.. away. Freeeezing cold, snowing, so no pictures for you, sorry, but I'll insert one of the internet.
> 
> It should have looked like the fist pic but today it was like.. the second picture. Not like, it was exactly as in the second picture.


Hope you had fun hiking! Hmmm. Although the weather was not so nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I did forget about the looney toons that come out of hibernation.
> So many have stayed out and about here, I didn’t really notice any difference.
> People are just nutty year ‘round here anymore.


Around here, too. But, they are less in winter.


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the office. Happy Monday, everyone! 
(Ugh. Anyone else still having troubles to post? Have to push every button at least 10 times until tpf reacts.)


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I did forget about the looney toons that come out of hibernation.
> So many have stayed out and about here, I didn’t really notice any difference.
> People are just nutty year ‘round here anymore.





Ludmilla said:


> Around here, too. But, they are less in winter.


Same here... Did it use to be like this? 
A few years ago as I was on the train to work, a very handsome young man started yelling he was Jesus...
One of the passengers ( a young one) said " Wow! Can I get an autograph?"
The crazy man was about to hit the adolescent when two big guys went to his rescue.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3957876
> 
> Greetings from the office. Happy Monday, everyone!
> (Ugh. Anyone else still having troubles to post? Have to push every button at least 10 times until tpf reacts.)


It happened to me too but it seems to be okay now..


----------



## millivanilli

I have the same problem, can't quote. Seems to be a German problem?

Hhaaa the Jesus was too funny, especially the answer. Had to laugh so hard.

What are you doing today dear islanders?
I am done yet, made a few appointments,accepted - generously- the offer to be paid for my handout (haaaa, joke, I had to hide my excitment), went shopping, cleaned and walked the dog. I need to get rid of my routine I had in the little Bavarian village where everything had to be done toll 9 o_clock otherwise you'd be lost in chaos - though we are planing to move again, and go back to chicken and goats and ducks and geese and cows. Don't know yet, but probably we'll buy some ground at the Steiermark (do you know that Austrian area? It's beyong beautifull and really really really cheap as noboday wants to live there except for the ones who are in the tourists industry - really I don't know why, Iäd move there in a hearbeat. Main city is Graz) and buy a cubiq home. Need to show you, great thing, but I guess you already know those houses, those are called prefab houses? Really great great thing, perfect for retirement also as it is barrier free and, second best thing, you can move the whole house AND third best thing too my daughter can split her part and take it with her once she moves out and it's CO2 neutral. Like Kinderüberraschung   We don't need that much space as we had yet, though neither or house nor the flat we are living is can be calles "big" or spacious, the house had 1400 sqf and the flat has 861 sqf- still too big. 


Bought vegan chocolate for the second time in my life, first time I was really underwhelmed. Let a few years pass, tried it again, well, it's good, Not great, but good.  

Then, I was watching 2018 wishlists on youtube. Anybody's doing  that too, creating a wishlist? I was thinking if this could be a good idea, adding things to my wishlist?.. And: any hints on the following two items are highly appreciated:

Looking for a silver braclet like this one with bug bulky elements but not for that price:
http://germany.hermes.com/schmuck/silberschmuck/bracelets/sizeless-slice-h108065b-00-99492.html

And: looking for fun, stylish sneakers in size 10 (US) Euorpean: 42 for France, 41 / 42 for Germany.  Would love to have those sneakers with that big plateau.

Any ideas?


----------



## Mariapia

millivanilli said:


> I have the same problem, can't quote. Seems to be a German problem?
> 
> Hhaaa the Jesus was too funny, especially the answer. Had to laugh so hard.
> 
> What are you doing today dear islanders?
> I am done yet, made a few appointments,accepted - generously- the offer to be paid for my handout (haaaa, joke, I had to hide my excitment), went shopping, cleaned and walked the dog. I need to get rid of my routine I had in the little Bavarian village where everything had to be done toll 9 o_clock otherwise you'd be lost in chaos - though we are planing to move again, and go back to chicken and goats and ducks and geese and cows. Don't know yet, but probably we'll buy some ground at the Steiermark (do you know that Austrian area? It's beyong beautifull and really really really cheap as noboday wants to live there except for the ones who are in the tourists industry - really I don't know why, Iäd move there in a hearbeat. Main city is Graz) and buy a cubiq home. Need to show you, great thing, but I guess you already know those houses, those are called prefab houses? Really great great thing, perfect for retirement also as it is barrier free and, second best thing, you can move the whole house AND third best thing too my daughter can split her part and take it with her once she moves out and it's CO2 neutral. Like Kinderüberraschung   We don't need that much space as we had yet, though neither or house nor the flat we are living is can be calles "big" or spacious, the house had 1400 sqf and the flat has 861 sqf- still too big.
> 
> 
> Bought vegan chocolate for the second time in my life, first time I was really underwhelmed. Let a few years pass, tried it again, well, it's good, Not great, but good.
> 
> Then, I was watching 2018 wishlists on youtube. Anybody's doing  that too, creating a wishlist? I was thinking if this could be a good idea, adding things to my wishlist?.. And: any hints on the following two items are highly appreciated:
> 
> Looking for a silver braclet like this one with bug bulky elements but not for that price:
> http://germany.hermes.com/schmuck/silberschmuck/bracelets/sizeless-slice-h108065b-00-99492.html
> 
> And: looking for fun, stylish sneakers in size 10 (US) Euorpean: 42 for France, 41 / 42 for Germany.  Would love to have those sneakers with that big plateau.
> 
> Any ideas?



Those "tiny " houses are great. 
Though according to most architects " space means comfort", I think it isn't really true.
In my opinion, the most important criteria is location, whether  in a city or the  or the countryside.
When I was in Paris, I had found a 20 sq meter studio flat and lived there for nearly two years. 
It was perfectly situated, right in the centre of the city. I could have found a bigger apartment in the suburbs but everyday life would have been more complicated.
As for the bracelet... it's gorgeous but ...expensive for what it is. 
I used to go to school with a silver jewel artisan's daughter.
She was Swedish and her name was Torun.
Have a look at her creations on the Internet.....
It's difficult to buy one today as the lady passed away but Jensen in Norway has an on line boutique with jewels of the same kind....


----------



## Mariapia

https://www.georgjensen.com/en-au/jewellery
Editing... Gave you the European address in another post


----------



## Mariapia

https://www.georgjensen.com/europe/jewellery


----------



## millivanilli

DEAR! Thank you! I stopped immediatly what I was doing (read: sport) and head over to your webadresses. Got a payment today that was due for... 3 monthes or so, so, here we go moma need to shop!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> Those "tiny " houses are great.
> Though according to most architects " space means comfort", I think it isn't really true.
> In my opinion, the most important criteria is location, whether  in a city or the  or the countryside.
> When I was in Paris, I had found a 20 sq meter studio flat and lived there for nearly two years.
> It was perfectly situated, right in the centre of the city. I could have found a bigger apartment in the suburbs but everyday life would have been more complicated.
> As for the bracelet... it's gorgeous but ...expensive for what it is.
> I used to go to school with a silver jewel artisan's daughter.
> She was Swedish and her name was Torun.
> Have a look at her creations on the Internet.....
> It's difficult to buy one today as the lady passed away but Jensen in Norway has an on line boutique with jewels of the same kind....


O-M-goodness, Torun Bülow-Hübe?! She made amazingly beautiful jewellery  She lived most of her adult life in Paris, I think?


----------



## millivanilli

ahh I know Georg Jensen, I was thinking about that grape-ring. Didn't find a bracelet with big chains on the website But I guess, as Valentine's day is near, the'll offer more feminine lovely jewelry. Will check again after Feb 14th.

And: you are absolutely right about location. We have a saying over here: the only 3 L, that are important when purchasing a property are: location, location, location.

Actually I think, that the time of hughe houses and hughe properties is over. This is hard to translate into English for me, but I'll try: I think that we as humankind (or at least I hope) try to become better in all means - might be a German thing, actually, as it is all across the media. We are -FINALLY!!!.- thinking about banning of shredding male chicklets* and forbid piglet castration (without anesthesia, can you imagine) and start thinking about forbidding cutting od the tails of pigs (without anesthesia, again) and thinking of banning dehorning calvs (without... you know ...shame on me I didn't know that dehorning causes paine, I thought it's be like cuttin my nails, stupid  I am)  and FINALLY started to put mother cow and calf together in a stable, and we start thinking about envoriment, when it comes to houses and flats, too. It's not assumed to be "cool" if you have a big house that causes tons of CO2. And, as we really suffer from (of in ... oh Lord, I'll never get those on of off...) housing shortage it's assumed to be super uncool to live in a big mansion and letting other people share tiny tiny tiny flats as they simply cannot afford bigger appartments. So the trend is to downsize. I hope it continues. Nobody needs over 100 squaremeter in Munich as a single person imho.


You can skip the following, as this is one of  my typical rants:
* that said, there are things that have to be considered. I do not, by ANY means, agree with that new marketing trick " save the brother", where you can buy eggs and will be informed that the male chicken / rooster to become will be brought up, too. In my eyes that's a sham, as actually those male chicken will be fed up, up, UP and  will be slaughtered within weeks, so, no, thank you, not for me, especially as there is a patent on chicken [SIC!] - so all of those "typical" chicken you see belong to a company (sic! again, should be "sick" in this context), and those chicken do no incubate their eggs, they simply cannot. They have literally no clue, AND, there is a method to detect the sex of the chicken in the egg. So: nope, thank you, no "save the brother for me". But, that was just an additional rant I always have to do, when it comes to marketing and how smart people trick other people out,  who have the best intensions and making things worse by purchasing those items.


----------



## Mariapia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> O-M-goodness, Torun Bülow-Hübe?! She made amazingly beautiful jewellery  She lived most of her adult life in Paris, I think?


You know her, SomethingGoodCanWork?
How wonderful!
She lived quite a few years on the Côté d'Azur. She had her atelier in Biot.
I went there once. She was so creative, modern and elegant.
I couldn't afford her jewels at the time. I wish I had one.
I remember she took us ( her daughter and I) to the cinema and it is still a great memory.
She was wearing her jewels and everyone in the queue was looking at her.


----------



## millivanilli

WONDERFULL DESIGN! And what an elegant woman.  I everystand everybody looking at her. the epitome of French chic in my opinion.


----------



## Mariapia

That ring is a wonder...


----------



## millivanilli

it IS!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Naturally beautiful, elegant and talented, I agree. I especially love her necklaces. And lucky you Mariapia to have visited her studio!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You know her, SomethingGoodCanWork?
> How wonderful!
> She lived quite a few years on the Côté d'Azur. She had her atelier in Biot.
> I went there once. She was so creative, modern and elegant.
> I couldn't afford her jewels at the time. I wish I had one.
> I remember she took us ( her daughter and I) to the cinema and it is still a great memory.
> She was wearing her jewels and everyone in the queue was looking at her.


Woah! How cool. You are a very lucky lady.


----------



## Mariapia

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Naturally beautiful, elegant and talented, I agree. I especially love her necklaces. And lucky you Mariapia to have visited her studio!
> View attachment 3957989
> 
> View attachment 3957991


Yes! I considered the visit as a privilege.


----------



## millivanilli

oh well, no comments appearing. Last page I see is # 1149


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> People are just nutty year ‘round here anymore.





Ludmilla said:


> Around here, too. But, they are less in winter.


Snow slows them down. And gives us more time to get away.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3957876
> 
> Greetings from the office. Happy Monday, everyone!
> (Ugh. Anyone else still having troubles to post? Have to push every button at least 10 times until tpf reacts.)


Always have trouble with this site.


Mariapia said:


> Same here... Did it use to be like this?
> A few years ago as I was on the train to work, a very handsome young man started yelling he was Jesus...
> One of the passengers ( a young one) said " Wow! Can I get an autograph?"
> The crazy man was about to hit the adolescent when two big guys went to his rescue.


I've met Adam, the 1st man. And several prophets. A man who froze mid-step, then needed push to go again...
Would frighten most, what have seen.



millivanilli said:


> Bought vegan chocolate for the second time in my life, first time I was really underwhelmed. Let a few years pass, tried it again, well, it's good, Not great, but good.


Vegan ice cream--once was enough. Yuck!


millivanilli said:


> Actually I think, that the time of hughe houses and hughe properties is over.


Seems to be dwindling in US, too.
People tire of paying vast amounts to impress others. Then work life away.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Naturally beautiful, elegant and talented, I agree. I especially love her necklaces. And lucky you Mariapia to have visited her studio!
> View attachment 3957989
> 
> View attachment 3957991


The brooch is gorgeous!


----------



## remainsilly

@Ludmilla Yes, site glitch posted mine for no reason, halfway through typing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> @Ludmilla Yes, site glitch posted mine for no reason, halfway through typing.



Gotta love technology [emoji6]


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m sorry to put this thread in a somber mode but I consider you all my pocket friends. My dad passed away last night.


----------



## millivanilli

oh dear. no. I am so sorry to hear that. How are you? What can I do for you? Is there anything? Hugs und my condolence. I am sending you good thoughts and if you need a virtual shoulder to cry on write me a message, ok?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry to put this thread in a somber mode but I consider you all my pocket friends. My dad passed away last night.



I am sorry to hear that. Will keep you in my heart.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry to put this thread in a somber mode but I consider you all my pocket friends. My dad passed away last night.


Awww no. I am so so sorry. We are here for you. 
Hugs sent your way.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom- I am so very sorry for your loss. Hang in there *virtual hug*


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry to put this thread in a somber mode but I consider you all my pocket friends. My dad passed away last night.


I'm so sorry. It's so hard to say words when these things happens *a hug from my heart to yours* (I hope that makes sense).


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Gotta love technology [emoji6]


Do I?
Because kinda want to smash its circuity face quite often.


Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry to put this thread in a somber mode but I consider you all my pocket friends. My dad passed away last night.


Today is freezing cold. I am cycling. My body is slower than want, muscles stuggling for heat. My nose is dribbling snot. It is not pretty.
I keep peddling. Because this moves me forward. No other choice.
My bright yellow helmet reminds of sunshine. Though today is deep grey. It will not stay grey forever.
And, on such days, a warm kindness is everything.

Grief feels similar,imo.
I offer true sympathies for yours.
Hang in there.


----------



## remainsilly

patagonia atom sling, skechers shoes & a warm break


----------



## Tomsmom

I can’t thank you all enough for the kind words, hugs and pm’s.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Do I?
> Because kinda want to smash its circuity face quite often.
> 
> Today is freezing cold. I am cycling. My body is slower than want, muscles stuggling for heat. My nose is dribbling snot. It is not pretty.
> I keep peddling. Because this moves me forward. No other choice.
> My bright yellow helmet reminds of sunshine. Though today is deep grey. It will not stay grey forever.
> And, on such days, a warm kindness is everything.
> 
> Grief feels similar,imo.
> I offer true sympathies for yours.
> Hang in there.



Sarcasm. I often wish to smash it also. 
Usually each time hubbie calls me 3 times from store because he can’t remember cheese and toilet paper. 
Grey here too. Expecting freezing rain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I can’t thank you all enough for the kind words, hugs and pm’s.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3958259
> 
> patagonia atom sling, skechers shoes & a warm break


Your barista knows you well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Really cold, today.
Miss Choc is hiding behind my cosy scarf.
Would like to hide there, too. Meeting today. Scheduled from lunch to at least 6pm. 6 hours!


----------



## millivanilli

xxx politics are not allowed here -Admin


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I can’t thank you all enough for the kind words, hugs and pm’s.


These are difficult times, Tomsmom.
I am thinking of you and your family.


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> x



What in the world happened? I went to the movies and things got weird again.
Your friends are here for you. PM any of us if you wish to chat.
We’ve all been hit by trolls lately.


----------



## Murphy47

A little bag porn to inject a happier note today. 
We are between snowstorms here, so I will be taking my mother out shopping as it’s Tuesday. Wishing everyone on the island a better day today than yesterday.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> What in the world happened? I went to the movies and things got weird again.
> Your friends are here for you. PM any of us if you wish to chat.
> We’ve all been hit by trolls lately.


We made some posts alluding to the political situation in Europe and they were deleted. I agree with millivanilli wholeheartedly but the mods are perhaps right, the bag forum is best kept free of politics as much as possible so I shouldn't have made that post I did in the first place. I say this not because I don't believe in free speech, but because everything has its place and because the tPF do allow for very broad expressions of political opinions and discussions on the off bag topic forums.

I just wish the mods could have expressed something like this because they just deleted leaving no comments as to why.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> We made some posts alluding to the political situation in Europe and they were deleted. I agree with millivanilli wholeheartedly but the mods are perhaps right, the bag forum is best kept free of politics as much as possible so I shouldn't have made that post i did in the first place. I say this not because I don't believe in free speech, but because everything has its place and because the tPF do allow for very broad expressions of political opinions and discussions on the off bag topic forums.
> 
> I wish the mods could have expressed something like this because they just deleted leaving no comments as to why.



I can’t leave y’all alone for a minute. Lol. 
I wondered. 
Phone vibrated like crazy all through the movie, but when I checked I later, there was only a post or two. 
Perhaps politics are best left off the forum, but we are all human and these things do creep in. 
I propose we nominate ourselves and run on a platform of quality bags at a reasonable cost for all. [emoji6]


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> I can’t leave y’all alone for a minute. Lol.
> I wondered.
> Phone vibrated like crazy all through the movie, but when I checked I later, there was only a post or two.
> Perhaps politics are best left off the forum, but we are all human and these things do creep in.
> I propose we nominate ourselves and run on a platform of quality bags at a reasonable cost for all. [emoji6]


 
And I like how you stay connected to us even when going to the movies


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And I like how you stay connected to us even when going to the movies



I wish now I had ducked out and checked up on everyone. 
Was this a dispute between islanders or an outside troll?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3958859
> 
> Really cold, today.
> Miss Choc is hiding behind my cosy scarf.
> Would like to hide there, too. Meeting today. Scheduled from lunch to at least 6pm. 6 hours!


Oh man a 6 hour meeting!  Ughhh!!!   Thinking of you Ludmillaand I love the scarf great choice.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh man a 6 hour meeting!  Ughhh!!!   Thinking of you Ludmillaand I love the scarf great choice.



My behind hurts just THINKING of suiting in a six hour meeting! 
I love your scarf too, Ludmilla. 
Cozy is the word for today and I’m off to chose something that fits the bill. 
Hopefully, remainsilly and Fim can chime in with some lovely coffee and pet pix to make us smile.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> My behind hurts just THINKING of suiting in a six hour meeting!
> I love your scarf too, Ludmilla.
> Cozy is the word for today and I’m off to chose something that fits the bill.
> Hopefully, remainsilly and Fim can chime in with some lovely coffee and pet pix to make us smile.


I see a PM in your future


----------



## Murphy47

I hope so because I am LOST!


----------



## magdalinka

Doggie Blue is confused about world politics and just wants bacon and pancakes.


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> Doggie Blue is confused about world politics and just wants bacon and pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958994



I love both! 
Will have to walk extra steps if I eat both tho!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3958976
> 
> A little bag porn to inject a happier note today.
> We are between snowstorms here, so I will be taking my mother out shopping as it’s Tuesday. Wishing everyone on the island a better day today than yesterday.


Have a great time with your mom, billberry is the best.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great time with your mom, billberry is the best.



Thanks! I love it too! 
Oldest DD had it shipped from Harrods for me last Holiday season. It’s more versatile than I used to think.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3958976
> 
> A little bag porn to inject a happier note today.
> We are between snowstorms here, so I will be taking my mother out shopping as it’s Tuesday. Wishing everyone on the island a better day today than yesterday.


Perfect choice,Murphy!
Enjoy your day out with your mom.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sarcasm. I often wish to smash it also.
> Usually each time hubbie calls me 3 times from store because he can’t remember cheese and toilet paper.
> Grey here too. Expecting freezing rain.


Used to hate text messages.
However, Man & I can receive PHOTOS when running errands.
Then play, "Find the match at store."
Saves time. Little less hatred for tech.


Ludmilla said:


> Your barista knows you well.


They either like or pity me, for cycling most weather.
But hoping for "like."


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3958859
> 
> Really cold, today.
> Miss Choc is hiding behind my cosy scarf.
> Would like to hide there, too. Meeting today. Scheduled from lunch to at least 6pm. 6 hours!


Houndstooth pattern sooooo cosy! Great with Miss Choc.
Must learn to sleep with eyes open--improves meetings tremendously.


millivanilli said:


> x


Oh, they delete my comments ALL the time.
Would consider it a personal failure, if fit with "acceptable" views.
Every delete is a reassurance.


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3958976
> 
> A little bag porn to inject a happier note today.
> We are between snowstorms here, so I will be taking my mother out shopping as it’s Tuesday. Wishing everyone on the island a better day today than yesterday.


Still loving your scarf/bag combos!


Murphy47 said:


> Hopefully, remainsilly and Fim can chime in with some lovely coffee and pet pix to make us smile.


Hmm.
No pic--but dog stole & disassembled 1 of my bike lights.
He hides the pieces in crate bed.
Does not chew or eat--just disassembles stuff.
We freaks belong together.


magdalinka said:


> Doggie Blue is confused about world politics and just wants bacon and pancakes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3958994


Doggie Blue is both gorgeous & wise.


----------



## Murphy47

Dear Islanders, 
Years ago when our beloved Fim envisioned this island, it was a rocky and barren place. A place where those of us who loved bags but had a budget could come and hang out and discus our love for bags. 
Over the years, we have added so many things. Sand, palm trees, a perfect bar (with a cranky landlord [emoji6]) and all manner of dancing men, fur babies and thieving mole rats. 
Each of us has washed up on the shores of the island with differences. Different colors, nationalities, religions and politics. 
These differences are what make our island space the glorious refuge from real life that it is. 
We can come here and talk of our joy in a new bag or sorrow at losing a family member and be welcomed and encouraged. 
To imagine we all think the exact same things about life situations is unrealistic. 
The only way to stamp out hate and intolerance is to listen to each other and learn about each other. 
How can we teach the next generation to do it better if we can’t get along ourselves? 
I consider each and every person here a friend, aunt, cousin, sister. 
Each day I look forward to coming on the island and catching up with your lives. 
Let us not let different politics divide a group of fabulous, creative intelligent individuals.  
I hope after a while we can all come together for our annual Valentines Day fete at the Mackeral. I feel some men dressed as fat swans may be just the ticket to get us back in the right frame of mind. 
“We are more alike than we are different” Maya Angelou.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry to put this thread in a somber mode but I consider you all my pocket friends. My dad passed away last night.



Sincere sympathy and condolences to you and your family, Tomsmom.  These next few days will be indeed trying for you and yours, but I have no doubt that (despite your grief) you will be a tower of strength for those depending on you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Dear Islanders,
> Years ago when our beloved Fim envisioned this island, it was a rocky and barren place. A place where those of us who loved bags but had a budget could come and hang out and discus our love for bags.
> Over the years, we have added so many things. Sand, palm trees, a perfect bar (with a cranky landlord [emoji6]) and all manner of dancing men, fur babies and thieving mole rats.
> Each of us has washed up on the shores of the island with differences. Different colors, nationalities, religions and politics.
> These differences are what make our island space the glorious refuge from real life that it is.
> We can come here and talk of our joy in a new bag or sorrow at losing a family member and be welcomed and encouraged.
> To imagine we all think the exact same things about life situations is unrealistic.
> The only way to stamp out hate and intolerance is to listen to each other and learn about each other.
> How can we teach the next generation to do it better if we can’t get along ourselves?
> I consider each and every person here a friend, aunt, cousin, sister.
> Each day I look forward to coming on the island and catching up with your lives.
> Let us not let different politics divide a group of fabulous, creative intelligent individuals.
> I hope after a while we can all come together for our annual Valentines Day fete at the Mackeral. I feel some men dressed as fat swans may be just the ticket to get us back in the right frame of mind.
> “We are more alike than we are different” Maya Angelou.



Like a drunk with a lampshade on his head, we're all liable to "step in it" at times.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Sincere sympathy and condolences to you and your family, Tomsmom.  These next few days will be indeed trying for you and yours, but I have no doubt that (despite your grief) you will be a tower of strength for those depending on you.


Oh Fim your words mean so much thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Dear Islanders,
> Years ago when our beloved Fim envisioned this island, it was a rocky and barren place. A place where those of us who loved bags but had a budget could come and hang out and discus our love for bags.
> Over the years, we have added so many things. Sand, palm trees, a perfect bar (with a cranky landlord [emoji6]) and all manner of dancing men, fur babies and thieving mole rats.
> Each of us has washed up on the shores of the island with differences. Different colors, nationalities, religions and politics.
> These differences are what make our island space the glorious refuge from real life that it is.
> We can come here and talk of our joy in a new bag or sorrow at losing a family member and be welcomed and encouraged.
> To imagine we all think the exact same things about life situations is unrealistic.
> The only way to stamp out hate and intolerance is to listen to each other and learn about each other.
> How can we teach the next generation to do it better if we can’t get along ourselves?
> I consider each and every person here a friend, aunt, cousin, sister.
> Each day I look forward to coming on the island and catching up with your lives.
> Let us not let different politics divide a group of fabulous, creative intelligent individuals.
> I hope after a while we can all come together for our annual Valentines Day fete at the Mackeral. I feel some men dressed as fat swans may be just the ticket to get us back in the right frame of mind.
> “We are more alike than we are different” Maya Angelou.


Said so perfectly!  And I adore Maya Angelou


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3958859
> 
> Really cold, today.
> Miss Choc is hiding behind my cosy scarf.
> Would like to hide there, too. Meeting today. Scheduled from lunch to at least 6pm. 6 hours!



6 hours in meeting? Can a human even be productive for that long without breaks? 
Al least you will be cozy and stylish while pretending to listen [emoji23]


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3958976
> 
> A little bag porn to inject a happier note today.
> We are between snowstorms here, so I will be taking my mother out shopping as it’s Tuesday. Wishing everyone on the island a better day today than yesterday.



So versatile and stylish with that nice scarf! Enjoy your shopping trip [emoji4]


----------



## Fimpagebag

In honor of our upcoming Valentine's Day blowout at the Happy Mackerel, I have to ask.... 

What bag ever broke your heart? Was it one that didn't live up to your expectations, or the dreaded "one that got away" ?

And, being the resourceful, resilient, Islanders that we are, how did we mend our respective broken hearts?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Dear Islanders,
> Years ago when our beloved Fim envisioned this island, it was a rocky and barren place. A place where those of us who loved bags but had a budget could come and hang out and discus our love for bags.
> Over the years, we have added so many things. Sand, palm trees, a perfect bar (with a cranky landlord [emoji6]) and all manner of dancing men, fur babies and thieving mole rats.
> Each of us has washed up on the shores of the island with differences. Different colors, nationalities, religions and politics.
> These differences are what make our island space the glorious refuge from real life that it is.
> We can come here and talk of our joy in a new bag or sorrow at losing a family member and be welcomed and encouraged.
> To imagine we all think the exact same things about life situations is unrealistic.
> The only way to stamp out hate and intolerance is to listen to each other and learn about each other.
> How can we teach the next generation to do it better if we can’t get along ourselves?
> I consider each and every person here a friend, aunt, cousin, sister.
> Each day I look forward to coming on the island and catching up with your lives.
> Let us not let different politics divide a group of fabulous, creative intelligent individuals.
> I hope after a while we can all come together for our annual Valentines Day fete at the Mackeral. I feel some men dressed as fat swans may be just the ticket to get us back in the right frame of mind.
> “We are more alike than we are different” Maya Angelou.


I love this post so much. 
ETA: and our landlord is crying. He is very moved right now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ladies,
I missed a lot today.
But like others have said - coming to the island is an important point of my daily routine. For quite some years now. Seeing your avatars, reading your names is has become something very natural. Thank you all for that. 

Ok. And that darn meeting took 7,5 hours and absolutely no decision was made.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> In honor of our upcoming Valentine's Day blowout at the Happy Mackerel, I have to ask....
> 
> What bag ever broke your heart? Was it one that didn't live up to your expectations, or the dreaded "one that got away" ?
> 
> And, being the resourceful, resilient, Islanders that we are, how did we mend our respective broken hearts?


Hmmm. Not sure, tbh. I think there is no bag that broke my heart. Have to think about it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies,
> I missed a lot today.
> But like others have said - coming to the island is an important point of my daily routine. For quite some years now. Seeing your avatars, reading your names is has become something very natural. Thank you all for that.
> 
> Ok. And that darn meeting took 7,5 hours and absolutely no decision was made.



If it's anything like the interminable meetings I've attended, the one thing that's always decided, Ludmilla, is "when we'll have the next meeting!"


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> If it's anything like the interminable meetings I've attended, the one thing that's always decided, Ludmilla, is "when we'll have the next meeting!"



I DO NOT miss those. 
Did they at least have snacks?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Used to hate text messages.
> However, Man & I can receive PHOTOS when running errands.
> Then play, "Find the match at store."
> Saves time. Little less hatred for tech.
> 
> They either like or pity me, for cycling most weather.
> But hoping for "like."
> 
> Houndstooth pattern sooooo cosy! Great with Miss Choc.
> Must learn to sleep with eyes open--improves meetings tremendously.
> 
> Oh, they delete my comments ALL the time.
> Would consider it a personal failure, if fit with "acceptable" views.
> Every delete is a reassurance.
> 
> Still loving your scarf/bag combos!
> 
> Hmm.
> No pic--but dog stole & disassembled 1 of my bike lights.
> He hides the pieces in crate bed.
> Does not chew or eat--just disassembles stuff.
> We freaks belong together.
> 
> Doggie Blue is both gorgeous & wise.



Talented dog. 
One of my mom’s previous dogs got into pantry and ate jar of beans. Have no idea how she got it open. No teeth marks.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> In honor of our upcoming Valentine's Day blowout at the Happy Mackerel, I have to ask....
> 
> What bag ever broke your heart? Was it one that didn't live up to your expectations, or the dreaded "one that got away" ?
> 
> And, being the resourceful, resilient, Islanders that we are, how did we mend our respective broken hearts?



The bag that broke my heart: old model Speedy 30. 
Wanted one for most of my adult life. Finally got one and the handles were too short for my mature arms. 
So I bought the Delightful instead. 
Several years later they “updated” the Speedy and the handles were half an inch longer and I could make it work so I bought it too. [emoji41]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I DO NOT miss those.
> Did they at least have snacks?



Not even snacks can alleviate the tedium, Murphy. My only hope is that one of these days one of the stuffed shirts will final lose it.....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3959336
> 
> 
> Not even snacks can alleviate the tedium, Murphy. My only hope is that one of these days one of the stuffed shirts will final lose it.....



Man, that so so wrong not to have snacks. 
Will this guy be at the party?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I don't know about dancing men, but when the tap dancing cats show up, it is definitely time for a break


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know about dancing men, but when the tap dancing cats show up, it is definitely time for a break
> View attachment 3959359



Agree.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sorry, Murphy. "Mr. Business" will probably be stuck in another meeting. 

However, the Happy Mackerel's proprietor has a nephew who just might "fill the bill"....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3959382
> 
> 
> Sorry, Murphy. "Mr. Business" will probably be stuck in another meeting.
> 
> However, the Happy Mackerel's proprietor has a nephew who just might "fill the bill"....



He’s in!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3959382
> 
> 
> Sorry, Murphy. "Mr. Business" will probably be stuck in another meeting.
> 
> However, the Happy Mackerel's proprietor has a nephew who just might "fill the bill"....


Somehow, it's not the same thing


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Somehow, it's not the same thing



We are equal opportunity oglers. Any guy brace enough to dance for us is in [emoji6]


----------



## Fimpagebag

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I don't know about dancing men, but when the tap dancing cats show up, it is definitely time for a break
> View attachment 3959359



Or at the very least a cocktail or two! In honor of Valentine's Day, this might do the trick!


----------



## remainsilly

Fimpagebag said:


> What bag ever broke your heart? Was it one that didn't live up to your expectations, or the dreaded "one that got away" ?
> 
> And, being the resourceful, resilient, Islanders that we are, how did we mend our respective broken hearts?


Hmm. Cannot think of any.
Bags & I share a "work or begone" sort of relationship.
I am a shameless, heartless harpy. With shards of ice in my veins.


Ludmilla said:


> Ok. And that darn meeting took 7,5 hours and absolutely no decision was made.


At least you did not have to dress in costume. To suit "fun meeting theme."
Yes. Really.


Murphy47 said:


> Talented dog.
> One of my mom’s previous dogs got into pantry and ate jar of beans. Have no idea how she got it open. No teeth marks.


If human, these skilled dogs could be forensic scientists. Or watch repair specialists.


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3959382
> 
> 
> Sorry, Murphy. "Mr. Business" will probably be stuck in another meeting.
> 
> However, the Happy Mackerel's proprietor has a nephew who just might "fill the bill"....


If he goes back into a lamp & grants wishes=okay.


----------



## remainsilly

Campomaggi messenger, adventuring & embracing theme:


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Cannot think of any.
> Bags & I share a "work or begone" sort of relationship.
> I am a shameless, heartless harpy. With shards of ice in my veins.
> 
> At least you did not have to dress in costume. To suit "fun meeting theme."
> Yes. Really.
> 
> If human, these skilled dogs could be forensic scientists. Or watch repair specialists.
> 
> If he goes back into a lamp & grants wishes=okay.



I like this plan.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, ladies.
Waking up to all those dancing guys and cats is real fun.
Starting work later, today. I am still pudding thanks to that meeting yesterday. 
Thinking about heartbreaking bags made me think about new bags.  I get myself always a V-day present. So my stupid brain came up with the idea that a burgundy cuir would be perfect.  Well, better thinking about bags than stupid meetings. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies.
> Waking up to all those dancing guys and cats is real fun.
> Starting work later, today. I am still pudding thanks to that meeting yesterday.
> Thinking about heartbreaking bags made me think about new bags.  I get myself always a V-day present. So my stupid brain came up with the idea that a burgundy cuir would be perfect.  Well, better thinking about bags than stupid meetings.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!


After that awful 7 hour meeting yesterday, I hope that today will be quieter, Ludmilla...
I see that you have new bag plans.
A burgundy Cuir? Does it mean another beautiful Longchamp?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> After that awful 7 hour meeting yesterday, I hope that today will be quieter, Ludmilla...
> I see that you have new bag plans.
> A burgundy Cuir? Does it mean another beautiful Longchamp?


Hmmm. Not sure. I am planning to get 2 Massaccesi bags this year. The burgundy Cuir is lingering in the back of my head since it was released. 

Using one of the Cuirs I have, today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> In honor of our upcoming Valentine's Day blowout at the Happy Mackerel, I have to ask....
> 
> What bag ever broke your heart? Was it one that didn't live up to your expectations, or the dreaded "one that got away" ?
> 
> And, being the resourceful, resilient, Islanders that we are, how did we mend our respective broken hearts?


The bag that broke my heart, Fim?
I don't think there is one actually.... 
If I could go back in time, I wouldn't plan on getting Jeanne...
I love it but it's a shame she is my sleeping beauty....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The bag that broke my heart, Fim?
> I don't think there is one actually....
> If I could go back in time, I wouldn't plan on getting Jeanne...
> I love it but it's a shame she is my sleeping beauty....


Sleeping beauties are fine.  I have some, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sleeping beauties are fine.  I have some, too.


At least your gorgeous Cuir isn't part of the Sleeping beauties team, Ludmilla!
Today I am taking out a Longchamp tote too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3959936
> 
> At least your gorgeous Cuir isn't part of the Sleeping beauties team, Ludmilla!
> Today I am taking out a Longchamp tote too.


Great plan. Love this bag. It deserves a lot of action.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3959936
> 
> At least your gorgeous Cuir isn't part of the Sleeping beauties team, Ludmilla!
> Today I am taking out a Longchamp tote too.


Just beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Not sure. I am planning to get 2 Massaccesi bags this year. The burgundy Cuir is lingering in the back of my head since it was released.
> 
> Using one of the Cuirs I have, today.
> View attachment 3959888



So love this bag, Ludmilla!  Now wonder why the Burgundy Cuir is so tempting!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3959936
> 
> At least your gorgeous Cuir isn't part of the Sleeping beauties team, Ludmilla!
> Today I am taking out a Longchamp tote too.



Be prepared for all the wistful sighs and envious glances your bag will garner, Mariapia!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Be prepared for all the wistful sighs and envious glances your bag will garner, Mariapia!


Thank you, Fim.
It's true, my bag gets a lot of compliments. Funny, because it's a very simple tote....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> It's true, my bag gets a lot of compliments. Funny, because it's a very simple tote....



Very true, Mariapia. But it's a simplicity that transcends trend in favor of clean lines and understated intuitive elegance. When I see your bag I instantly think of Grace Kelly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> So love this bag, Ludmilla!  Now wonder why the Burgundy Cuir is so tempting!


Yes, but Itry to be good and stick to my bag plans.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ladies, I honestly don't know what other thread to post this in. I laughed so hard I cried watching this


----------



## Fimpagebag

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ladies, I honestly don't know what other thread to post this in. I laughed so hard I cried watching this




This is exactly the right thread for your post, SomethingGoodCanWork!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Fimpagebag said:


> This is exactly the right thread for your post, SomethingGoodCanWork!


Thank you, Fim  I think the fact that the dog is a bona fide Corgi somehow makes the film even more hilarious  The pony is apparently one-eyed and these two are also best friends


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Thank you, Fim  I think the fact that the dog is a bona fide Corgi somehow makes the film even more hilarious  The pony is apparently one-eyed and these two are also best friends



I had a part Corgi and she was hilarious. 
She wanted to “herd” everything. 
The kids, chairs, the Christmas tree. She didn’t like anything to be next to walls. 
Made decorating a challenge!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> I had a part Corgi and she was hilarious.
> She wanted to “herd” everything.
> The kids, chairs, the Christmas tree. She didn’t like anything to be next to walls.
> Made decorating a challenge!



We think we own them but in reality, they run our lives.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> We think we own them but in reality, they run our lives.



I saw a doormat once that said, “ this house is run entirely for the comfort and convenience of my dog.” 
So true.


----------



## magdalinka

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ladies, I honestly don't know what other thread to post this in. I laughed so hard I cried watching this




Lol how is he staying on?


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Ladies, I honestly don't know what other thread to post this in. I laughed so hard I cried watching this



Thank you for the morning laugh. Well, we just don't know what they do at night, do we?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Going to the country after work.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3961914
> 
> Going to the country after work.


Wow! I don't remember that gorgeous brown bag, Ludmilla.
 Is it new ?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I don't remember that gorgeous brown bag, Ludmilla.
> Is it new ?



Gorgeous bag. 
Have a great time in the country. 
Has the laundry situation been sorted (lol) yet?


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Is this a trend we're seeing? Are dogs moving in to a new evolutionary era?!  Have a good day everyone!



And Tomsmom, I hope you are holding up as best as you can and that you have support to help you through


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I don't remember that gorgeous brown bag, Ludmilla.
> Is it new ?


Nope. It is one of my oldest bags. The caramel candy bag from Picard. 

Hmmm. I wonder how I posted the pic two times?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous bag.
> Have a great time in the country.
> Has the laundry situation been sorted (lol) yet?


No. The laundry situation is a situation still.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No. The laundry situation is a situation still.



This is not fun. 
Have an awesome weekend!


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Is this a trend we're seeing? Are dogs moving in to a new evolutionary era?!  Have a good day everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> And Tomsmom, I hope you are holding up as best as you can and that you have support to help you through



Dogs are skipping the walking on two legs part. Next step is that they rule the world.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3961914
> 
> Going to the country after work.


Have a wonderful time in the country !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Dogs are skipping the walking on two legs part. Next step is that they rule the world.



Trust me, Ludmilla. They already do!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Dogs are skipping the walking on two legs part. Next step is that they rule the world.


Well, is Year of the Dog.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> In honor of our upcoming Valentine's Day blowout at the Happy Mackerel, I have to ask....
> 
> What bag ever broke your heart? Was it one that didn't live up to your expectations, or the dreaded "one that got away" ?
> 
> And, being the resourceful, resilient, Islanders that we are, how did we mend our respective broken hearts?



In answer to my own question...

Red bags have always broken my heart. I know "every woman should have one" but I've never had a red bag that I felt any sort of attachment. No matter how hard I tried, every red bag I ever owned ended up either donated or sold.  

So...I told myself that was it. No more red bags for me. 

Or so I thought. But an opportunity arose for me to take the plunge once more. 

And so I did. Among my 15 Dooneys is this croco fino beauty.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3962458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In answer to my own question...
> 
> Red bags have always broken my heart. I know "every woman should have one" but I've never had a red bag that I felt any sort of attachment. No matter how hard I tried, every red bag I ever owned ended up either donated or sold.
> 
> So...I told myself that was it. No more red bags for me.
> 
> Or so I thought. But an opportunity arose for me to take the plunge once more.
> 
> And so I did. Among my 15 Dooneys is this croco fino beauty.



Lovely. Just perfect. Love the tassels!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely. Just perfect. Love the tassels!



Thank you, Murphy. I bought the bag around the same time as I purchased my other croco embossed Dooneys. So I've held true to my resolve of restricting my collection to 15 Dooneys and 15 Patricia Nash.

Eventually, if the weather will ever cooperate, I'll do a full reveal of the "purty" thirty.


----------



## Murphy47

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> Well, is Year of the Dog.



@remainsilly - I just received this in the mail today and thought of you.
Adorable dog charm:


From Happy4legs on Etsy


----------



## remainsilly

Cookiefiend said:


> @remainsilly - I just received this in the mail today and thought of you.
> Adorable dog charm:
> View attachment 3962669
> 
> From Happy4legs on Etsy


Omg, perfect!
Very like your GSD! Love it.

Festival tomorrow--still no adorable dog charm.
Still deciding which of my 2 red bags will go.
Silly world lacks excellent planning skills at the mo'.


----------



## Tomsmom

I went thrifting today to take my mind off my Dad and I found a unicorn...a Chanel bag!!  It’s authentic with Lampo zippers and the sticker inside the bag.  I about fell over!


----------



## Murphy47

Wow! What a find! Will u be rehabbing? I know there are several threads about it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Wow! What a find! Will u be rehabbing? I know there are several threads about it.


Yes I’ll definitely be rehabbing when I’m ready


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I’ll definitely be rehabbing when I’m ready



Excited! Can’t wait for a post. Patience is the key I’ve read.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Have a wonderful time in the country !!


Thank you!
How are you?


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3962204
> 
> 
> Trust me, Ludmilla. They already do!


I was suspecting this. 


Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3962458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In answer to my own question...
> 
> Red bags have always broken my heart. I know "every woman should have one" but I've never had a red bag that I felt any sort of attachment. No matter how hard I tried, every red bag I ever owned ended up either donated or sold.
> 
> So...I told myself that was it. No more red bags for me.
> 
> Or so I thought. But an opportunity arose for me to take the plunge once more.
> 
> And so I did. Among my 15 Dooneys is this croco fino beauty.


Lovely bag!
Red bags are tricky. I do not use mine enough.
Looking forward to the family pic!


Cookiefiend said:


> @remainsilly - I just received this in the mail today and thought of you.
> Adorable dog charm:
> View attachment 3962669
> 
> From Happy4legs on Etsy


Adorable!


remainsilly said:


> Silly world lacks excellent planning skills at the mo'.


well, this makes life exciting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3962810
> View attachment 3962811
> View attachment 3962809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thrifting today to take my mind off my Dad and I found a unicorn...a Chanel bag!!  It’s authentic with Lampo zippers and the sticker inside the bag.  I about fell over!


Great find!


----------



## Ludmilla

It's Saturday, ladies!
Waiting for the coffee to get ready. Errands to run, friends to visit and more stuff to pack. Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nope. It is one of my oldest bags. The caramel candy bag from Picard.
> 
> Hmmm. I wonder how I posted the pic two times?


I recognized Picard... But still wasn't sure I had seen it.
It's the kind of bag I would have bought too...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3962458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In answer to my own question...
> 
> Red bags have always broken my heart. I know "every woman should have one" but I've never had a red bag that I felt any sort of attachment. No matter how hard I tried, every red bag I ever owned ended up either donated or sold.
> 
> So...I told myself that was it. No more red bags for me.
> 
> Or so I thought. But an opportunity arose for me to take the plunge once more.
> 
> And so I did. Among my 15 Dooneys is this croco fino beauty.


Red is a very cheerful colour, Fim. I think every woman should have one in their collection...
Yours is a real beauty! Take her out when days are gloomy and you will see ....​


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I recognized Picard... But still wasn't sure I had seen it.
> It's the kind of bag I would have bought too...


Thank you! 
Can you imagine that I carried this bag for 6 months straight? I had fewer bags at this time. 

As we have been talking about red bags I took Madame Balzane for running errands. Poor thing was wildly neglected last year.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Can you imagine that I carried this bag for 6 months straight? I had fewer bags at this time.
> 
> As we have been talking about red bags I took Madame Balzane for running errands. Poor thing was wildly neglected last year.
> View attachment 3963153


Beautiful bag, Ludmilla! 
Miss Balzane deserves to be with you, no doubt about it...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3962810
> View attachment 3962811
> View attachment 3962809
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went thrifting today to take my mind off my Dad and I found a unicorn...a Chanel bag!!  It’s authentic with Lampo zippers and the sticker inside the bag.  I about fell over!


What a find, Tomsmom! 
That Chanel was meant to be yours.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> How are you?
> 
> I was suspecting this.
> 
> Lovely bag!
> Red bags are tricky. I do not use mine enough.
> Looking forward to the family pic!
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> well, this makes life exciting.


I’m doing ok, I have my moments which is to be expected. I call my mom everyday probably 2x a day to be honest just to let her know I’m here for her. I go back to work on Monday and I’m kind of glad to go back and resume some normalcy. You’re so kind to ask Ludmilla hugs!



Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Can you imagine that I carried this bag for 6 months straight? I had fewer bags at this time.
> 
> As we have been talking about red bags I took Madame Balzane for running errands. Poor thing was wildly neglected last year.
> View attachment 3963153


That red is so so pretty !



Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 3962458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In answer to my own question...
> 
> Red bags have always broken my heart. I know "every woman should have one" but I've never had a red bag that I felt any sort of attachment. No matter how hard I tried, every red bag I ever owned ended up either donated or sold.
> 
> So...I told myself that was it. No more red bags for me.
> 
> Or so I thought. But an opportunity arose for me to take the plunge once more.
> 
> And so I did. Among my 15 Dooneys is this croco fino beauty.


That backdrop is beyond perfect for that gorgeous bag, well done Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m doing ok, I have my moments which is to be expected. I call my mom everyday probably 2x a day to be honest just to let her know I’m here for her. I go back to work on Monday and I’m kind of glad to go back and resume some normalcy. You’re so kind to ask Ludmilla hugs!



I am so sorry that you have to go through this. 
There is not much helpful that I can say - just take it day by day.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Can you imagine that I carried this bag for 6 months straight? I had fewer bags at this time.
> 
> As we have been talking about red bags I took Madame Balzane for running errands. Poor thing was wildly neglected last year.
> View attachment 3963153


Wow, great red!


----------



## remainsilly

Year of the (Earth) Dog festival very enjoyable! But very cold weather.

Mulberry poppy red (tree logo, nvt) bayswater & valentino butterflies scarf:


Found charm:


Tried new goodies--kitkat bars with green tea:


Scared a guy with my exuberant noise-popper flailing--he continued to watch cautiously, from afar:


Obviously was an evil demon. 
My work is done & good luck assured.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m doing ok, I have my moments which is to be expected. I call my mom everyday probably 2x a day to be honest just to let her know I’m here for her. I go back to work on Monday and I’m kind of glad to go back and resume some normalcy. You’re so kind to ask Ludmilla hugs!


Having your moments is normal, Tomsmom. 
Your colleagues and students will be happy to see you back. 
It's comforting to know they are waiting for you and that you are an important part of their lives too.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow, great red!


Thank you! 


remainsilly said:


> Year of the (Earth) Dog festival very enjoyable! But very cold weather.
> 
> Mulberry poppy red (tree logo, nvt) bayswater & valentino butterflies scarf:
> View attachment 3963831
> 
> Found charm:
> View attachment 3963832
> 
> Tried new goodies--kitkat bars with green tea:
> View attachment 3963833
> 
> Scared a guy with my exuberant noise-popper flailing--he continued to watch cautiously, from afar:
> View attachment 3963834
> 
> Obviously was an evil demon.
> My work is done & good luck assured.


Aw! The dog charm is very cute. And perfect for the Bays. 
How do those green tea kit kat bars taste? Are they actually green?  Looks like you had a lot of fun. Hehe. Did not know that scaring others assures good luck.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Aw! The dog charm is very cute. And perfect for the Bays.
> How do those green tea kit kat bars taste? Are they actually green?  Looks like you had a lot of fun. Hehe. Did not know that scaring others assures good luck.


Thanks Simple dog charm for simple me.
Also defying forum "fact" by carrying bays on shoulder, over thick coat.

Yes, kitkats are green.
Plastic wrapper shows piece of bar on front(photo). Look same irl.
Taste=white chocolate & slight almond flavor. With crunchy bits. No tang of green tea, just sweet.
Not my fave.

Is good to scare away evil spirits with noisy poppers. 
Under hat, that background guy hides devil horns. I convinced myself.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!

After seeing all your gorgeous red bags... I didn't want feel 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
  left out...
So, today, my Padlock Alexander Mc Queen satchel is going out...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> After seeing all your gorgeous red bags... I didn't want feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left out...
> So, today, my Padlock Alexander Mc Queen satchel is going out...



Great choice, Mariapia!  Red bags in hand, the winter doldrums be damned!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Mariapia!  Red bags in hand, the winter doldrums be damned!


Love the saying, Fim....
I got that bag on sale fortunately. Though I like it, the leather isn't that great if I compare it to other much cheaper brands.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> After seeing all your gorgeous red bags... I didn't want feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left out...
> So, today, my Padlock Alexander Mc Queen satchel is going out...



Such a pretty red


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Such a pretty red


Thank you, Tomsmom.
How are you today ?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> How are you today ?


Thank you for asking you’re so sweet . I’m ok, at work and everyone told me how much they missed me so it’s going good.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks Simple dog charm for simple me.
> Also defying forum "fact" by carrying bays on shoulder, over thick coat.
> 
> Yes, kitkats are green.
> Plastic wrapper shows piece of bar on front(photo). Look same irl.
> Taste=white chocolate & slight almond flavor. With crunchy bits. No tang of green tea, just sweet.
> Not my fave.
> 
> Is good to scare away evil spirits with noisy poppers.
> Under hat, that background guy hides devil horns. I convinced myself.


Hihi. Well, Lazy Bays does not fit over my shoulder. Even if I wear summer dresses. 
Hm. Bummer on green KitKat. 


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> After seeing all your gorgeous red bags... I didn't want feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left out...
> So, today, my Padlock Alexander Mc Queen satchel is going out...


Pretty red, but how sad that the leather is not so nice as expected.


Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for asking you’re so sweet . I’m ok, at work and everyone told me how much they missed me so it’s going good.


I am glad that work is keeping you busy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Trying to buy jeans with my embossed Picard. Epic fail. My legs are too long.
But lookie what came as a lift me up....




Isn't it pretty!? 
Unfortunately, I really want a bordeaux cuir with an etoile strap now. Oh, and I want a navy etoile strap, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3965975
> 
> Trying to buy jeans with my embossed Picard. Epic fail. My legs are too long.
> But lookie what came as a lift me up....
> View attachment 3965976
> 
> View attachment 3965978
> 
> Isn't it pretty!?
> Unfortunately, I really want a bordeaux cuir with an etoile strap now. Oh, and I want a navy etoile strap, too.



They look great! 
Straps are an awesome way to change the look of the bag. 
Jeans shopping is HARD. 
Both my girls are tall and they have trouble finding them too. 
Why don’t men have these problems?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They look great!
> Straps are an awesome way to change the look of the bag.
> Jeans shopping is HARD.
> Both my girls are tall and they have trouble finding them too.
> Why don’t men have these problems?


True. Jeans shopping is hard. I only do it when I absolutely have to. 
Buying bags is more fun.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> True. Jeans shopping is hard. I only do it when I absolutely have to.
> Buying bags is more fun.



But then u have nothing to wear with the awesome bag u bought.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> But then u have nothing to wear with the awesome bag u bought.



Skirts?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Skirts?



Skirts are good!
Even tho they require shaving your legs.


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3965975
> 
> Trying to buy jeans with my embossed Picard. Epic fail. My legs are too long.
> But lookie what came as a lift me up....
> View attachment 3965976
> 
> View attachment 3965978
> 
> Isn't it pretty!?
> Unfortunately, I really want a bordeaux cuir with an etoile strap now. Oh, and I want a navy etoile strap, too.



Jean shopping ... weight fluctuations due to 2 kids have left me dreading jean shopping. Always a disappointment. So I can really relate. Lovely strap now all it needs is a sister Bordeaux strap and bag [emoji6] sorry, I am an enabler


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Can you imagine that I carried this bag for 6 months straight? I had fewer bags at this time.
> 
> As we have been talking about red bags I took Madame Balzane for running errands. Poor thing was wildly neglected last year.
> View attachment 3963153



Beautiful shade of red and a nice pop of color for grey winter!


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Year of the (Earth) Dog festival very enjoyable! But very cold weather.
> 
> Mulberry poppy red (tree logo, nvt) bayswater & valentino butterflies scarf:
> View attachment 3963831
> 
> Found charm:
> View attachment 3963832
> 
> Tried new goodies--kitkat bars with green tea:
> View attachment 3963833
> 
> Scared a guy with my exuberant noise-popper flailing--he continued to watch cautiously, from afar:
> View attachment 3963834
> 
> Obviously was an evil demon.
> My work is done & good luck assured.



Lol glad you will be having good luck! Hoping to make it to the Cuba town celebration in NY next weekend. 
That bag is so lovely. I am very tempted by Mulberry Lily but Bottega has a strong hold on me for now.


----------



## magdalinka

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> After seeing all your gorgeous red bags... I didn't want feel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3965721
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> left out...
> So, today, my Padlock Alexander Mc Queen satchel is going out...



Now this is my kind of red, with a little bit of coral in it. Perfect!


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> Jean shopping ... weight fluctuations due to 2 kids have left me dreading jean shopping. Always a disappointment. So I can really relate. Lovely strap now all it needs is a sister Bordeaux strap and bag [emoji6] sorry, I am an enabler



I am a yoga pants convert. Totally the best thing ever. 
I only wear jeans when I take my mom out or lunch with hubbie. 
Can’t wait til shorts season!


----------



## msd_bags

Mariapia said:


> Love the saying, Fim....
> I got that bag on sale fortunately. Though I like it, the leather isn't that great if I compare it to other much cheaper brands.


Chiming in on this.  I have 2 of these Padlock bags.  The Birch one has beautiful leather.  It has the same format for the brand name embossing (2 lines) as your bag.  The black on the other hand does not have the same great leather.  This has the brand name in 1 straight line.  Different seasons?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Skirts are good!
> Even tho they require shaving your legs.


Removing your legs' hairs is....  for me, but well you do it. You have to die one death as we say here. 


magdalinka said:


> Jean shopping ... weight fluctuations due to 2 kids have left me dreading jean shopping. Always a disappointment. So I can really relate. Lovely strap now all it needs is a sister Bordeaux strap and bag [emoji6] sorry, I am an enabler


Buying jeans is always a drama. And those skinny jeans turn me into Daisy Duck. Large feet, thin legs and my hips are suddenly twice as large. 
Thanks for the various bag love.  I do not need much enabling regarding the bordeaux cuir.  Strongly debating it right now.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Removing your legs' hairs is....  for me, but well you do it. You have to die one death as we say here.
> 
> Buying jeans is always a drama. And those skinny jeans turn me into Daisy Duck. Large feet, thin legs and my hips are suddenly twice as large.
> Thanks for the various bag love.  I do not need much enabling regarding the bordeaux cuir.  Strongly debating it right now.



Skinny jeans are just.....odd. 
They look ok if u wear them like tights with a long sweater, but why do that? 
I think I am too mature for most truly fashionable ideas. 
Plain,straight leg jeans in a fabric not resembling a space suit is what I like.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3965975
> 
> Trying to buy jeans with my embossed Picard. Epic fail. My legs are too long.
> But lookie what came as a lift me up....
> View attachment 3965976
> 
> View attachment 3965978
> 
> Isn't it pretty!?
> Unfortunately, I really want a bordeaux cuir with an etoile strap now. Oh, and I want a navy etoile strap, too.


Beautiful strap, Ludmilla, and beautiful Picard bag too.
There is a Picard sale tomorrow on vente-privée.
I will have a look at it, of course.


----------



## Mariapia

msd_bags said:


> Chiming in on this.  I have 2 of these Padlock bags.  The Birch one has beautiful leather.  It has the same format for the brand name embossing (2 lines) as your bag.  The black on the other hand does not have the same great leather.  This has the brand name in 1 straight line.  Different seasons?


I don't know, msd_bags. I still love my Padlock, after all is there such thing as a perfect bag?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Removing your legs' hairs is....  for me, but well you do it. You have to die one death as we say here.
> 
> Buying jeans is always a drama. And those skinny jeans turn me into Daisy Duck. Large feet, thin legs and my hips are suddenly twice as large.
> Thanks for the various bag love.  I do not need much enabling regarding the bordeaux cuir.  Strongly debating it right now.





Murphy47 said:


> Skinny jeans are just.....odd.
> They look ok if u wear them like tights with a long sweater, but why do that?
> I think I am too mature for most truly fashionable ideas.
> Plain,straight leg jeans in a fabric not resembling a space suit is what I like.


I have read that skinny jeans are going to disappear soon. 
But... I read  the same thing a few years ago.
I don't know about other countries but in France, we have three kinds of jeans
-straight
-slim
-skinny.


----------



## Mariapia

magdalinka said:


> Lol glad you will be having good luck! Hoping to make it to the Cuba town celebration in NY next weekend.
> That bag is so lovely. I am very tempted by Mulberry Lily but Bottega has a strong hold on me for now.


Bottegas are giorgeous. I particularly like the Olympia bag but it''s not big enough for me..


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Love the saying, Fim....
> I got that bag on sale fortunately. Though I like it, the leather isn't that great if I compare it to other much cheaper brands.


Great bag. Love skull lock.
Every bag need not be a forever bag--some last awhile, give us joy, then go.
Still worth it.


Ludmilla said:


> Hihi. Well, Lazy Bays does not fit over my shoulder. Even if I wear summer dresses.
> Hm. Bummer on green KitKat.


I remember debates over how much bays handle lengths varied.
Guess was lucky with mine.
Or, my arms are freakish.
Either way...


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3965975
> 
> Trying to buy jeans with my embossed Picard. Epic fail. My legs are too long.
> But lookie what came as a lift me up....
> View attachment 3965976
> 
> View attachment 3965978
> 
> Isn't it pretty!?
> Unfortunately, I really want a bordeaux cuir with an etoile strap now. Oh, and I want a navy etoile strap, too.


Love the star strap! Bag mod shot!

No "tall" length jeans? Legs longer.


magdalinka said:


> Lol glad you will be having good luck! Hoping to make it to the Cuba town celebration in NY next weekend.
> That bag is so lovely. I am very tempted by Mulberry Lily but Bottega has a strong hold on me for now.


Thanks
My lily is used for dressy stuff. When need more room than woc size. 
But have not bought new mulb bag since early 2016--& will not.
Bottega has nice styles.


Mariapia said:


> I have read that skinny jeans are going to disappear soon.
> But... I read  the same thing a few years ago.
> I don't know about other countries but in France, we have three kinds of jeans
> -straight
> -slim
> -skinny.


US has so many sizes/styles of jeans, is nuts.
I mostly wear levis. Or find other brands at charity resale shops.


----------



## remainsilly

Rainy weather cycling.
The smartwool thermals are my heroes.

Repeated trouble with dog chasing bike.
Been bitten whilst riding, in past--will not tolerate this crap. Nor should anyone.
Arts & crafts time!


Koozie becomes holster, with some sewing & cutting. 
Attaches to patagonia atom sling strap.
Holds spray bottle filled with ammonia--excellent dog deterrent.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Skinny jeans are just.....odd.
> They look ok if u wear them like tights with a long sweater, but why do that?
> I think I am too mature for most truly fashionable ideas.
> Plain,straight leg jeans in a fabric not resembling a space suit is what I like.


I am too boring for fashionable ideas. Plus my work environment is very unfashionable. You have to blend in somehow. 


Mariapia said:


> Beautiful strap, Ludmilla, and beautiful Picard bag too.
> There is a Picard sale tomorrow on vente-privée.
> I will have a look at it, of course.


Thank you!
Should I cross my fingers for bargain hunting?


Mariapia said:


> I have read that skinny jeans are going to disappear soon.
> But... I read  the same thing a few years ago.
> I don't know about other countries but in France, we have three kinds of jeans
> -straight
> -slim
> -skinny.


We have "boot cut", also. They have wide legs. My favorites.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Rainy weather cycling.
> The smartwool thermals are my heroes.
> 
> Repeated trouble with dog chasing bike.
> Been bitten whilst riding, in past--will not tolerate this crap. Nor should anyone.
> Arts & crafts time!
> View attachment 3967153
> 
> Koozie becomes holster, with some sewing & cutting.
> Attaches to patagonia atom sling strap.
> Holds spray bottle filled with ammonia--excellent dog deterrent.


You are Indiana Jones on a bike.


----------



## Ludmilla

My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Love it!
Happy Valentine's Day, islanders!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3967765
> 
> My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Love it!
> Happy Valentine's Day, islanders!
> View attachment 3967766


Pure perfection, Ludmilla. 
I am going to visit the boutique and see if I can get one of those lovely straps.
I don't know if the lady has some ...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am too boring for fashionable ideas. Plus my work environment is very unfashionable. You have to blend in somehow.
> 
> Thank you!
> Should I cross my fingers for bargain hunting?
> 
> We have "boot cut", also. They have wide legs. My favorites.


I have a pair of slightly boot cut True Religion and love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Pure perfection, Ludmilla.
> I am going to visit the boutique and see if I can get one of those lovely straps.
> I don't know if the lady has some ...


Yes! You need one of those straps.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3967765
> 
> My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Love it!
> Happy Valentine's Day, islanders!
> View attachment 3967766


Ooooh !!  Love that strap and bag combo!


----------



## magdalinka

Mariapia said:


> Bottegas are giorgeous. I particularly like the Olympia bag but it''s not big enough for me..



Oh that Olympia.. it stole my heart but unfortunately it is out of my price range even on pre-loved market. Especially since I just got a Nodini, photos to follow.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Rainy weather cycling.
> The smartwool thermals are my heroes.
> 
> Repeated trouble with dog chasing bike.
> Been bitten whilst riding, in past--will not tolerate this crap. Nor should anyone.
> Arts & crafts time!
> View attachment 3967153
> 
> Koozie becomes holster, with some sewing & cutting.
> Attaches to patagonia atom sling strap.
> Holds spray bottle filled with ammonia--excellent dog deterrent.



That is genius!! Dogs should beware of you now lol.


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3967765
> 
> My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Love it!
> Happy Valentine's Day, islanders!
> View attachment 3967766



Thats a pretty lady, enjoy it! Happy “valentimes” to all (as said by my 3 year old girl).


----------



## magdalinka

Here is the new to me gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nodini aka Pillow in dark Barolo. Perfect size for everyday errands. Comes with mirror so bag can admire self.


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> Here is the new to me gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nodini aka Pillow in dark Barolo. Perfect size for everyday errands. Comes with mirror so bag can admire self.
> 
> View attachment 3968657



Looks amazing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the strap love, ladies!
@magdalinka - wow that is a gorgeous find!


----------



## Tomsmom

magdalinka said:


> Here is the new to me gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nodini aka Pillow in dark Barolo. Perfect size for everyday errands. Comes with mirror so bag can admire self.
> 
> View attachment 3968657


Just beautiful Magda!


----------



## Apricots

magdalinka said:


> Comes with mirror so bag can admire self.
> 
> View attachment 3968657


Lol that makes me laugh!


----------



## Murphy47

The German pairs skates laid down an almost perfect performance last night! If you missed it, Google it. 
Anyone else been watching the Olympics? 
I enjoyed a quiet Valentines watching figurine skating. Just me and the kitties.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The German pairs skates laid down an almost perfect performance last night! If you missed it, Google it.
> Anyone else been watching the Olympics?
> I enjoyed a quiet Valentines watching figurine skating. Just me and the kitties.


I have to admit I did not watch it. 
No horses involved at the winter games.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have to admit I did not watch it.
> No horses involved at the winter games.



Nope. Just lots of athletes in really tight clothes sliding and falling on ice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. Just lots of athletes in really tight clothes sliding and falling on ice.


Hehe.


(Watched the pair skates on youtube now. Amazing. )


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe.
> View attachment 3969135
> 
> (Watched the pair skates on youtube now. Amazing. )



Funny! 
They were amazing!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Funny!
> They were amazing!!


It looks so very effortless. Like they are flying. I am very impressed. 
(Still - a sleigh race would be fun, too.)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It looks so very effortless. Like they are flying. I am very impressed.
> (Still - a sleigh race would be fun, too.)



It would be! 
Horses are too smart to slide downhill on ice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It would be!
> Horses are too smart to slide downhill on ice.


Sleigh races are so cool!




And even for the little ones!


Only downside: no athletes in skinny clothes.


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly sorry for dragging horses on the island again.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sleigh races are so cool!
> View attachment 3969144
> 
> View attachment 3969145
> 
> And even for the little ones!
> View attachment 3969146
> 
> Only downside: no athletes in skinny clothes.



That part I could skip [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You are Indiana Jones on a bike.


 I may need a whip.
For next guy who calls me, "mamacita."


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3967765
> 
> My Cuir with its sparkling new strap. Love it!
> Happy Valentine's Day, islanders!
> View attachment 3967766


Great new look! Etoile line is so magical.
Kermit looks bit green--too much candy?


magdalinka said:


> That is genius!! Dogs should beware of you now lol.


Thanks.
Even the scent annoys them.


magdalinka said:


> Here is the new to me gorgeous Bottega Veneta Nodini aka Pillow in dark Barolo. Perfect size for everyday errands. Comes with mirror so bag can admire self.
> 
> View attachment 3968657


Nice find! Mirror is great detail.


Murphy47 said:


> The German pairs skates laid down an almost perfect performance last night! If you missed it, Google it.
> Anyone else been watching the Olympics?
> I enjoyed a quiet Valentines watching figurine skating. Just me and the kitties.


 Oh, yes--watching!
Johnny Weir comments on figure skaters=priceless.


Ludmilla said:


> I have to admit I did not watch it.
> No horses involved at the winter games.


Exactly. 


Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly sorry for dragging horses on the island again.


Am absent for couple days, this place goes mad...
Awesome. Love the mad places.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I may need a whip.
> For next guy who calls me, "mamacita."
> 
> Great new look! Etoile line is so magical.
> Kermit looks bit green--too much candy?
> Thanks.
> Even the scent annoys them.
> 
> Nice find! Mirror is great detail.
> 
> Oh, yes--watching!
> Johnny Weir comments on figure skaters=priceless.
> 
> Exactly.
> 
> Am absent for couple days, this place goes mad...
> Awesome. Love the mad places.



You may definitely have a whip. We can call you Mistress Remainsilly. [emoji14]
Johnny Weir is hilarious. 
Have been watching all the bags go by on the skating coaches. Lots of Chanel Jumbo. Must be a thing. 
What is it with guys and cat calling? 
Mamacita? Really?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> You may definitely have a whip. We can call you Mistress Remainsilly. [emoji14]
> Johnny Weir is hilarious.
> Have been watching all the bags go by on the skating coaches. Lots of Chanel Jumbo. Must be a thing.
> What is it with guys and cat calling?
> Mamacita? Really?


The dominatrix cyclist...
Could make style work.

Must bag watch closer--missing them.

Loved how Tara saved Johnny, during his halting comments about N. Korea.
Weir & p.c. are not soulmates.  Good.

Oh catcalls are fine. 
When 1 approached at stop, said was too cold for bicycles & wanted to give me ride home--I considered new use for ammonia.
But all ended well. With minimal swearing.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The dominatrix cyclist...
> Could make style work.
> 
> Must bag watch closer--missing them.
> 
> Loved how Tara saved Johnny, during his halting comments about N. Korea.
> Weir & p.c. are not soulmates.  Good.
> 
> Oh catcalls are fine.
> When 1 approached at stop, said was too cold for bicycles & wanted to give me ride home--I considered new use for ammonia.
> But all ended well. With minimal swearing.



This is good. It can be scary out there and it’s hard to tell if someone is trying to be nice or is cereal(lol) killer.


----------



## remainsilly

Spring on way!


Grocery store abloom
But bike rack removed for construction


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Spring on way!
> View attachment 3970011
> 
> Grocery store abloom
> But bike rack removed for construction



Sooooo ready for Spring! 
Where did u park?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The German pairs skates laid down an almost perfect performance last night! If you missed it, Google it.
> Anyone else been watching the Olympics?
> I enjoyed a quiet Valentines watching figurine skating. Just me and the kitties.


.... With the time difference, we would have to get up in the middle of the night ....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> .... With the time difference, we would have to get up in the middle of the night ....



The networks here show taped events. I just try not to look at scores beforehand. 
The French couple did awesome in the pairs skate. Haven’t seen the singles competition. 
The Norwegians are just rolling over everyone in the medal count [emoji35]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sooooo ready for Spring!
> Where did u park?


By flowers.
I stood with bikes, as Man popped in to buy couple things for picnic.
Warm weather fluke--enjoyed day thoroughly, now gone to cold rain.


Murphy47 said:


> The Norwegians are just rolling over everyone in the medal count


Their fans wear Viking horn helmets. Loving it!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> By flowers.
> I stood with bikes, as Man popped in to buy couple things for picnic.
> Warm weather fluke--enjoyed day thoroughly, now gone to cold rain.
> 
> Their fans wear Viking horn helmets. Loving it!



Weather same here. 
No desire to get groceries.


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> The German pairs skates laid down an almost perfect performance last night! If you missed it, Google it.
> Anyone else been watching the Olympics?
> I enjoyed a quiet Valentines watching figurine skating. Just me and the kitties.



Thank you everyone for the Bottega love [emoji173]️. 

Murphy - been catching some skating here and there. Love Rippon, such a personality. I think Zagitova skated beautifully, must watch the German couple. 
Germany is crushing it out there! Very strong athletes.


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> Thank you everyone for the Bottega love [emoji173]️.
> 
> Murphy - been catching some skating here and there. Love Rippon, such a personality. I think Zagitova skated beautifully, must watch the German couple.
> Germany is crushing it out there! Very strong athletes.



Lots of great athletes! Would like to see more from various countries instead of just Americans falling down over and over [emoji14]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Lots of great athletes! Would like to see more from various countries instead of just Americans falling down over and over [emoji14]


Julia Pereira, silver medal, 16 years old, lives 60 km from my place!


----------



## remainsilly

Aw, the shirtless Tongan has amazing Olympic spirit.
http://www.espn.com/olympics/winter18/story/_/id/22465444/shirtless-tongan-skier-pita-taufatofua-finishes-114th-cross-country-skiing 
And Hanyu donates all Winnie the Pooh bears to hospitals, etc.--in addition to skating as an ice god.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Aw, the shirtless Tongan has amazing Olympic spirit.
> http://www.espn.com/olympics/winter18/story/_/id/22465444/shirtless-tongan-skier-pita-taufatofua-finishes-114th-cross-country-skiing
> And Hanyu donates all Winnie the Pooh bears to hospitals, etc.--in addition to skating as an ice god.



Mr. Tongo is not a very good skier, but he does has great spirit and looks FINE in his outfit.   
Hanyu was magical.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Julia Pereira, silver medal, 16 years old, lives 60 km from my place!



Too cool! 
She did really well!


----------



## remainsilly

More flowers, dog & red bag:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-989#post-32057309"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> More flowers, dog & red bag:
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!


Great pic as usual, remainsilly!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yihaa, ladies. 
Hope everyone had a great start into the new week. We have snow and icy weather. And my laundry situation is a situation, still.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yihaa, ladies.
> Hope everyone had a great start into the new week. We have snow and icy weather. And my laundry situation is a situation, still.


We have high winds & rain.
And a lizard situation. Being sorted.
Requires more cardboard boxes & chasing than does laundry. But not as soapy.
---
Anyone interested in posting about "day in life o' bag?"
Brand/style bag & how long owned +
How USED bag during that day?
What it encountered?
Where was put during journeys? Etc.?
Might be interesting.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yihaa, ladies.
> Hope everyone had a great start into the new week. We have snow and icy weather. And my laundry situation is a situation, still.



Sorry to hear that. 
I have been ignoring my laundry for 2 weeks. Have done everyone else’s tho.


----------



## Mariapia

Bad weather here too.... A new cold wave is coming. 
All my leather bags are kept inside. That's why I am wearing one of my Le Pliages once again today.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3974342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad weather here too.... A new cold wave is coming.
> All my leather bags are kept inside. That's why I am wearing one of my Le Pliages once again today.



Warm today with falling temps over night. 
LP Bilberry today.


----------



## remainsilly

Day in the life o' bag= 
mulberry bayswater, poppy red nvt/tree logo 

Bought new, early 2016=
gift for fire monkey year festival, with matching wallet.

Grabbed from hook, as walking out door.
Too lazy for rotation--still loaded from last week.

Worn mostly on shoulder, but carried by hand occasionally in day. 

Pressed against shelves & smacked into sink accidentally.
Tossed onto vehicle floor & cafe table, hung back of toilet doors, set atop counters & on dry-ish ground, rummaged through whilst on shoulder.
Rain wiped off with sleeve or left to bead up/run off on own(thank you, collonil products).
Watched some kids play basketball.

Spill o' the day= waffle crumbs, easily brushed away.

Dog nose greeting, upon return.
Parked bag on hook.
_Maybe_ will rotate for massive storms approaching--"Hope is the thing with feathers, That perches in the soul..."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Day in the life o' bag=
> mulberry bayswater, poppy red nvt/tree logo
> 
> Bought new, early 2016=
> gift for fire monkey year festival, with matching wallet.
> 
> Grabbed from hook, as walking out door.
> Too lazy for rotation--still loaded from last week.
> 
> Worn mostly on shoulder, but carried by hand occasionally in day.
> 
> Pressed against shelves & smacked into sink accidentally.
> Tossed onto vehicle floor & cafe table, hung back of toilet doors, set atop counters & on dry-ish ground, rummaged through whilst on shoulder.
> Rain wiped off with sleeve or left to bead up/run off on own(thank you, collonil products).
> Watched some kids play basketball.
> 
> Spill o' the day= waffle crumbs, easily brushed away.
> 
> Dog nose greeting, upon return.
> Parked bag on hook.
> _Maybe_ will rotate for massive storms approaching--"Hope is the thing with feathers, That perches in the soul..."



Love it! 
Haven’t started day yet. 
Tired of storms already.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Day in the life o' bag=
> mulberry bayswater, poppy red nvt/tree logo
> 
> Bought new, early 2016=
> gift for fire monkey year festival, with matching wallet.
> 
> Grabbed from hook, as walking out door.
> Too lazy for rotation--still loaded from last week.
> 
> Worn mostly on shoulder, but carried by hand occasionally in day.
> 
> Pressed against shelves & smacked into sink accidentally.
> Tossed onto vehicle floor & cafe table, hung back of toilet doors, set atop counters & on dry-ish ground, rummaged through whilst on shoulder.
> Rain wiped off with sleeve or left to bead up/run off on own(thank you, collonil products).
> Watched some kids play basketball.
> 
> Spill o' the day= waffle crumbs, easily brushed away.
> 
> Dog nose greeting, upon return.
> Parked bag on hook.
> _Maybe_ will rotate for massive storms approaching--"Hope is the thing with feathers, That perches in the soul..."



Lol this is funny. Ok, challenge accepted!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3974342
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bad weather here too.... A new cold wave is coming.
> All my leather bags are kept inside. That's why I am wearing one of my Le Pliages once again today.


Love that bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love that bag!


I don't think it sold that well, Tomsmom. It's still on sale in lots of boutiques...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I don't think it sold that well, Tomsmom. It's still on sale in lots of boutiques...


It’s still a great bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

One of my impulse purchases from Macys on sale of course. Coach market tote in flax I love the color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3975796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my impulse purchases from Macys on sale of course. Coach market tote in flax I love the color.


Love it! Coach is really creeping into my heart.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3975796
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my impulse purchases from Macys on sale of course. Coach market tote in flax I love the color.



Love that color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Love it! Coach is really creeping into my heart.


Me too lately !  I hadn’t bought Coach in a few years


----------



## Ludmilla

*Day of a bag *(great idea @remainsilly)
Using Miss Choc.
She travelled on a full underground train amidst a lot of sick coughing people. Walked through the icy park to the office. Sat there for a while. 
Walked to the pharmacy (cream for hurting neck) and to the supermarket. Carried proudly toilett tissues and smoothies. Then had to swallow a folder for the boss and had to walk through the icy park again. Saw the office of the boss. Went to the cantine and watched me eating a Wiener Schnitzel. After that she watched me trying to get out of the cantine with my chip card. That did not work. Big coffee round with the coworkers that I do not see, normally. Miss Choc felt a bit awkward.
Back through the icy park (in the sun). Hit by snow from the trees. Resting at the office now. Off to the underground, soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Day in the life o' bag=
> mulberry bayswater, poppy red nvt/tree logo
> 
> Bought new, early 2016=
> gift for fire monkey year festival, with matching wallet.
> 
> Grabbed from hook, as walking out door.
> Too lazy for rotation--still loaded from last week.
> 
> Worn mostly on shoulder, but carried by hand occasionally in day.
> 
> Pressed against shelves & smacked into sink accidentally.
> Tossed onto vehicle floor & cafe table, hung back of toilet doors, set atop counters & on dry-ish ground, rummaged through whilst on shoulder.
> Rain wiped off with sleeve or left to bead up/run off on own(thank you, collonil products).
> Watched some kids play basketball.
> 
> Spill o' the day= waffle crumbs, easily brushed away.
> 
> Dog nose greeting, upon return.
> Parked bag on hook.
> _Maybe_ will rotate for massive storms approaching--"Hope is the thing with feathers, That perches in the soul..."


Cool day!
Miss Choc went to microsoft word training yesterday and met the hook at the toilet door, too. 
Great acquaintance.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't think it sold that well, Tomsmom. It's still on sale in lots of boutiques...


I agree with Tomsmom - it is a cool bag!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> *Day of a bag *(great idea @remainsilly)
> Using Miss Choc.
> She travelled on a full underground train amidst a lot of sick coughing people. Walked through the icy park to the office. Sat there for a while.
> Walked to the pharmacy (cream for hurting neck) and to the supermarket. Carried proudly toilett tissues and smoothies. Then had to swallow a folder for the boss and had to walk through the icy park again. Saw the office of the boss. Went to the cantine and watched me eating a Wiener Schnitzel. After that she watched me trying to get out of the cantine with my chip card. That did not work. Big coffee round with the coworkers that I do not see, normally. Miss Choc felt a bit awkward.
> Back through the icy park (in the sun). Hit by snow from the trees. Resting at the office now. Off to the underground, soon.
> View attachment 3975818



How wonderful to read Miss Choc's adventures!
Much better to know how bags are used & endure--than how they look fresh-from-store in instagram photos, imo.
More real.


Ludmilla said:


> Cool day!
> Miss Choc went to microsoft word training yesterday and met the hook at the toilet door, too.
> Great acquaintance.


Better a nice hook than finding somewhere else to put bag in there.


----------



## remainsilly

Have encountered the "illusion of saving money" during certain brand's sale.
15%off bag--
Discount removes free shipping=total too low. Costs MORE.
Must add more/filler items to total & ship free.
Overall, cost for bag INCREASES with discount.
Less if ordered *without* it.

Hmm. 
Clever company strategy.
Probably repeats through many companies.
But, no. Not doing.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> *Day of a bag *(great idea @remainsilly)
> Using Miss Choc.
> She travelled on a full underground train amidst a lot of sick coughing people. Walked through the icy park to the office. Sat there for a while.
> Walked to the pharmacy (cream for hurting neck) and to the supermarket. Carried proudly toilett tissues and smoothies. Then had to swallow a folder for the boss and had to walk through the icy park again. Saw the office of the boss. Went to the cantine and watched me eating a Wiener Schnitzel. After that she watched me trying to get out of the cantine with my chip card. That did not work. Big coffee round with the coworkers that I do not see, normally. Miss Choc felt a bit awkward.
> Back through the icy park (in the sun). Hit by snow from the trees. Resting at the office now. Off to the underground, soon.
> View attachment 3975818


After all her adventures today , miss Choc looks very relaxed and proud of herself tonight...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Have encountered the "illusion of saving money" during certain brand's sale.
> 15%off bag--
> Discount removes free shipping=total too low. Costs MORE.
> Must add more/filler items to total & ship free.
> Overall, cost for bag INCREASES with discount.
> Less if ordered *without* it.
> 
> Hmm.
> Clever company strategy.
> Probably repeats through many companies.
> But, no. Not doing.


Well, this is quite a strategy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Computers at work are down. Cruising on the phone...
Still using Miss Choc.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Computers at work are down. Cruising on the phone...
> Still using Miss Choc.


Bucketing rain prevents much cycling.
Fixed kitchen faucet. 
All in all, much less interesting.


----------



## remainsilly




----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3976831



True. 
Not as fun tho.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3976831


Hahahaha.  
Slooooow day at work. As exhausting as busy ones.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hahahaha.
> Slooooow day at work. As exhausting as busy ones.



Worse. Cause then you’re watching the clock.


----------



## Murphy47

Off to lunch with my girlfriend. 
New Coach Tyler tote. 
Went after yellow market tote like Tomsmom, but this sparkly girl just jumped out at me.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3976831


I love this, remainsilly!


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3976882
> 
> Off to lunch with my girlfriend.
> New Coach Tyler tote.
> Went after yellow market tote like Tomsmom, but this sparkly girl just jumped out at me.


What a lovely colour, Murphy!
Perfect for a nice afternoon with your friend.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love this, remainsilly!
> 
> What a lovely colour, Murphy!
> Perfect for a nice afternoon with your friend.



Thanks! We had a great time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3976882
> 
> Off to lunch with my girlfriend.
> New Coach Tyler tote.
> Went after yellow market tote like Tomsmom, but this sparkly girl just jumped out at me.



Love sparkly!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3976882
> 
> Off to lunch with my girlfriend.
> New Coach Tyler tote.
> Went after yellow market tote like Tomsmom, but this sparkly girl just jumped out at me.


Looking very sophisticated in purple.
Ah, another sparkler.


----------



## remainsilly

Rain, cold. Gripfast boots & layers.


Day in the life o' bag=
mulberry poppy red/nvt French wallet
(plucked from bayswater, on way into storm)
Also grabbed keys & lip balm.
Minimal.

Holy f***ing insanity!
Day included discount store shopping.
A wee nibble o' the joy-fest:
*mumbling guy, on motorized shopping scooter, jumped up. 
Shouted, "Candy!"
Grabbed box of milk duds from shelf beside me.
(Sadly, I almost understand doing this.)
*woman & mobile phone, rammed trolley into mine. 
Twice. 
Muttered, "Sorry." Continued chattering into phone.
I responded snarkily, 2nd time.
She left hurriedly.
Goal! 
*woman before me, in checkout queue, confused by card chip reader. 
10 minutes of helpless babble & giggles--to buy her huge bottle of wine & toilet paper.
Did not voice my thoughts or kick anything.
+1 karma point!
*children should not reek of poop smell.
*neither should adult men.
*that was NOT a seeing-eye terrier.

Luckily, wallet rode inside coat pocket.
Was spared much horror.
Returned to bayswater, once home.
Lip balm forgotten, left in coat pocket.


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Rain, cold. Gripfast boots & layers.
> View attachment 3977247
> 
> Day in the life o' bag=
> mulberry poppy red/nvt French wallet
> (plucked from bayswater, on way into storm)
> Also grabbed keys & lip balm.
> Minimal.
> 
> Holy f***ing insanity!
> Day included discount store shopping.
> A wee nibble o' the joy-fest:
> *mumbling guy, on motorized shopping scooter, jumped up.
> Shouted, "Candy!"
> Grabbed box of milk duds from shelf beside me.
> (Sadly, I almost understand doing this.)
> *woman & mobile phone, rammed trolley into mine.
> Twice.
> Muttered, "Sorry." Continued chattering into phone.
> I responded snarkily, 2nd time.
> She left hurriedly.
> Goal!
> *woman before me, in checkout queue, confused by card chip reader.
> 10 minutes of helpless babble & giggles--to buy her huge bottle of wine & toilet paper.
> Did not voice my thoughts or kick anything.
> +1 karma point!
> *children should not reek of poop smell.
> *neither should adult men.
> *that was NOT a seeing-eye terrier.
> 
> Luckily, wallet rode inside coat pocket.
> Was spared much horror.
> Returned to bayswater, once home.
> Lip balm forgotten, left in coat pocket.



This is hilarious. Glad little miss bayswster is back in safety of mama purse [emoji162]. 

This thing won’t multi quote so I have to include all in same post 

Murphy- you look lovely and i definitely understand the need for sparkly bag. Love the furry charm too.


----------



## magdalinka

2 days in a life of a bag. 
Overheard mom saying she is taking me to Goodwill. Yay, finally I get to go out. Been sitting on the shelf for ages..
Being stuffed into big plastic bag with other stuff. Strange. Now I am tossed into a huge bin ... Sad
Put out onto shelf along with some horrible fake Guccis and Coaches. Where am I? 
Oh hi, are you my new mom? I like you. Thanks for cleaning and conditioning me, now I smell nice. Wallet and keys are in, I am back in business. 
Been a fun day today. Went out running errands in the rain, that’s nothing to my caviar skin. Went to pick up children, drop off packages, get grosseries. Loving it!!!

Just had to share my incredible find at Goodwill. Authentic caviar petit tote for $8!! Love it so much!


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> 2 days in a life of a bag.
> Overheard mom saying she is taking me to Goodwill. Yay, finally I get to go out. Been sitting on the shelf for ages..
> Being stuffed into big plastic bag with other stuff. Strange. Now I am tossed into a huge bin ... Sad
> Put out onto shelf along with some horrible fake Guccis and Coaches. Where am I?
> Oh hi, are you my new mom? I like you. Thanks for cleaning and conditioning me, now I smell nice. Wallet and keys are in, I am back in business.
> Been a fun day today. Went out running errands in the rain, that’s nothing to my caviar skin. Went to pick up children, drop off packages, get grosseries. Loving it!!!
> 
> Just had to share my incredible find at Goodwill. Authentic caviar petit tote for $8!! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3977289



HOLY MOLEY!!!!Deal of a lifetime!! 
I want to shop with you.


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> HOLY MOLEY!!!!Deal of a lifetime!!
> I want to shop with you.



Thank you Murphy [emoji4]. I was shocked. I have been shopping there a little over a year and mostly I go for the Target donation, lots of kids clothes new $1-2. Bag selection was always so bad and overpriced (vintage Coach for $50). The Chanel just looked so out of place there.. I couldn’t believe it


----------



## Murphy47

magdalinka said:


> Thank you Murphy [emoji4]. I was shocked. I have been shopping there a little over a year and mostly I go for the Target donation, lots of kids clothes new $1-2. Bag selection was always so bad and overpriced (vintage Coach for $50). The Chanel just looked so out of place there.. I couldn’t believe it



Amazing find! 
The sorters didn’t know what they had.


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> We have high winds & rain.
> And a lizard situation. Being sorted.
> Requires more cardboard boxes & chasing than does laundry. But not as soapy.
> ---
> Anyone interested in posting about "day in life o' bag?"
> Brand/style bag & how long owned +
> How USED bag during that day?
> What it encountered?
> Where was put during journeys? Etc.?
> Might be interesting.



I love this idea! [emoji173]️


----------



## Lake Effect

magdalinka said:


> 2 days in a life of a bag.
> Overheard mom saying she is taking me to Goodwill. Yay, finally I get to go out. Been sitting on the shelf for ages..
> Being stuffed into big plastic bag with other stuff. Strange. Now I am tossed into a huge bin ... Sad
> Put out onto shelf along with some horrible fake Guccis and Coaches. Where am I?
> Oh hi, are you my new mom? I like you. Thanks for cleaning and conditioning me, now I smell nice. Wallet and keys are in, I am back in business.
> Been a fun day today. Went out running errands in the rain, that’s nothing to my caviar skin. Went to pick up children, drop off packages, get grosseries. Loving it!!!
> 
> Just had to share my incredible find at Goodwill. Authentic caviar petit tote for $8!! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3977289


Love. It.


----------



## Mariapia

magdalinka said:


> 2 days in a life of a bag.
> Overheard mom saying she is taking me to Goodwill. Yay, finally I get to go out. Been sitting on the shelf for ages..
> Being stuffed into big plastic bag with other stuff. Strange. Now I am tossed into a huge bin ... Sad
> Put out onto shelf along with some horrible fake Guccis and Coaches. Where am I?
> Oh hi, are you my new mom? I like you. Thanks for cleaning and conditioning me, now I smell nice. Wallet and keys are in, I am back in business.
> Been a fun day today. Went out running errands in the rain, that’s nothing to my caviar skin. Went to pick up children, drop off packages, get grosseries. Loving it!!!
> 
> Just had to share my incredible find at Goodwill. Authentic caviar petit tote for $8!! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3977289


Lucky girl! What a terrific find, magdalinka!
You must have been jumping up and down when you left the shop .


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Worse. Cause then you’re watching the clock.


Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> HOLY MOLEY!!!!Deal of a lifetime!!
> I want to shop with you.


Haha. Me too!


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3976882
> 
> Off to lunch with my girlfriend.
> New Coach Tyler tote.
> Went after yellow market tote like Tomsmom, but this sparkly girl just jumped out at me.


Love your new sparkly tote, Murphy! I hope you will enjoy her for a very long time. 


remainsilly said:


> Rain, cold. Gripfast boots & layers.
> View attachment 3977247
> 
> Day in the life o' bag=
> mulberry poppy red/nvt French wallet
> (plucked from bayswater, on way into storm)
> Also grabbed keys & lip balm.
> Minimal.
> 
> Holy f***ing insanity!
> Day included discount store shopping.
> A wee nibble o' the joy-fest:
> *mumbling guy, on motorized shopping scooter, jumped up.
> Shouted, "Candy!"
> Grabbed box of milk duds from shelf beside me.
> (Sadly, I almost understand doing this.)
> *woman & mobile phone, rammed trolley into mine.
> Twice.
> Muttered, "Sorry." Continued chattering into phone.
> I responded snarkily, 2nd time.
> She left hurriedly.
> Goal!
> *woman before me, in checkout queue, confused by card chip reader.
> 10 minutes of helpless babble & giggles--to buy her huge bottle of wine & toilet paper.
> Did not voice my thoughts or kick anything.
> +1 karma point!
> *children should not reek of poop smell.
> *neither should adult men.
> *that was NOT a seeing-eye terrier.
> 
> Luckily, wallet rode inside coat pocket.
> Was spared much horror.
> Returned to bayswater, once home.
> Lip balm forgotten, left in coat pocket.


Oh wow. What a day! 


magdalinka said:


> 2 days in a life of a bag.
> Overheard mom saying she is taking me to Goodwill. Yay, finally I get to go out. Been sitting on the shelf for ages..
> Being stuffed into big plastic bag with other stuff. Strange. Now I am tossed into a huge bin ... Sad
> Put out onto shelf along with some horrible fake Guccis and Coaches. Where am I?
> Oh hi, are you my new mom? I like you. Thanks for cleaning and conditioning me, now I smell nice. Wallet and keys are in, I am back in business.
> Been a fun day today. Went out running errands in the rain, that’s nothing to my caviar skin. Went to pick up children, drop off packages, get grosseries. Loving it!!!
> 
> Just had to share my incredible find at Goodwill. Authentic caviar petit tote for $8!! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3977289


Awww. What a story! Special.


----------



## Ludmilla

Naked Speedy, today. I need to take a "what's in my bag" Shot when I am at home, because you would not believe whats in this Tardis.


----------



## remainsilly

Cookiefiend said:


> I love this idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ️


Thanks
Hope will post about your day, too.


Ludmilla said:


> h wow. What a day!


Just described discount store visit.
Other highlights included watching _Lego movie_. Now @!#% song stuck in my brain:



Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3977719
> 
> Naked Speedy, today. I need to take a "what's in my bag" Shot when I am at home, because you would not believe whats in this Tardis.


Queen of Patina, that lovely bag.
Inspires me to rotate into vicster or campomaggi, for today's activities. But which?


magdalinka said:


> 2 days in a life of a bag.
> Overheard mom saying she is taking me to Goodwill. Yay, finally I get to go out. Been sitting on the shelf for ages..
> Being stuffed into big plastic bag with other stuff. Strange. Now I am tossed into a huge bin ... Sad
> Put out onto shelf along with some horrible fake Guccis and Coaches. Where am I?
> Oh hi, are you my new mom? I like you. Thanks for cleaning and conditioning me, now I smell nice. Wallet and keys are in, I am back in business.
> Been a fun day today. Went out running errands in the rain, that’s nothing to my caviar skin. Went to pick up children, drop off packages, get grosseries. Loving it!!!
> 
> Just had to share my incredible find at Goodwill. Authentic caviar petit tote for $8!! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3977289


Great day & post!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Hope will post about your day, too.
> 
> Just described discount store visit.
> Other highlights included watching _Lego movie_. Now @!#% song stuck in my brain:
> 
> 
> Queen of Patina, that lovely bag.
> Inspires me to rotate into vicster or campomaggi, for today's activities. But which?
> 
> Great day & post!



Video is not loading on my phone. Booo. 
Thank you for the Speedy love. 
Would take Vicster. Think I saw a navy one yesterday.


----------



## Ludmilla

There was even enough space left for my apple that I forgot at home. I fully understand why this bag style was made for travelling. My naked Speedy is about the size of LV Speedy 30 (30cm x 21cm x 17cm).
(Ok - and apart from that: huge rave for my MacBook. This computer is so lightweight and fits in almost all of my handbags! You see it under the blue notebook.)


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Rain, cold. Gripfast boots & layers.
> View attachment 3977247
> 
> Day in the life o' bag=
> mulberry poppy red/nvt French wallet
> (plucked from bayswater, on way into storm)
> Also grabbed keys & lip balm.
> Minimal.
> 
> Holy f***ing insanity!
> Day included discount store shopping.
> A wee nibble o' the joy-fest:
> *mumbling guy, on motorized shopping scooter, jumped up.
> Shouted, "Candy!"
> Grabbed box of milk duds from shelf beside me.
> (Sadly, I almost understand doing this.)
> *woman & mobile phone, rammed trolley into mine.
> Twice.
> Muttered, "Sorry." Continued chattering into phone.
> I responded snarkily, 2nd time.
> She left hurriedly.
> Goal!
> *woman before me, in checkout queue, confused by card chip reader.
> 10 minutes of helpless babble & giggles--to buy her huge bottle of wine & toilet paper.
> Did not voice my thoughts or kick anything.
> +1 karma point!
> *children should not reek of poop smell.
> *neither should adult men.
> *that was NOT a seeing-eye terrier.
> 
> Luckily, wallet rode inside coat pocket.
> Was spared much horror.
> Returned to bayswater, once home.
> Lip balm forgotten, left in coat pocket.


I want to go shopping with you, remiansilly, and your boots of gripfast! I'll fight the guy on the scooter for the candy


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

magdalinka said:


> 2 days in a life of a bag.
> Overheard mom saying she is taking me to Goodwill. Yay, finally I get to go out. Been sitting on the shelf for ages..
> Being stuffed into big plastic bag with other stuff. Strange. Now I am tossed into a huge bin ... Sad
> Put out onto shelf along with some horrible fake Guccis and Coaches. Where am I?
> Oh hi, are you my new mom? I like you. Thanks for cleaning and conditioning me, now I smell nice. Wallet and keys are in, I am back in business.
> Been a fun day today. Went out running errands in the rain, that’s nothing to my caviar skin. Went to pick up children, drop off packages, get grosseries. Loving it!!!
> 
> Just had to share my incredible find at Goodwill. Authentic caviar petit tote for $8!! Love it so much!
> View attachment 3977289


 Huge congratulations to this pretty! You must be the current envy of the whole Chanel forum. I wonder how likely it is that if I go in to random European version of Goodwill and I'll find a pristine Balenciaga City in Rouge Vif?!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> ...
> Other highlights included watching _Lego movie_. Now @!#% song stuck in my brain:
> ...



This is nothing! I've got Lego stuck to everything  And I have to confess, I love the Lego movies, they're proper nerd humour fests


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Video is not loading on my phone. Booo.
> Thank you for the Speedy love.
> Would take Vicster. Think I saw a navy one yesterday.


Be thankful song will not play=ear worm!
Decided in favor of shoulder strap=campomaggi:




Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3977908
> 
> There was even enough space left for my apple that I forgot at home. I fully understand why this bag style was made for travelling. My naked Speedy is about the size of LV Speedy 30 (30cm x 21cm x 17cm).
> (Ok - and apart from that: huge rave for my MacBook. This computer is so lightweight and fits in almost all of my handbags! You see it under the blue notebook.)


You fit ALL that?! Wow.
Definite tardis.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I want to go shopping with you, remiansilly, and your boots of gripfast! I'll fight the guy on the scooter for the candy


Thanks
Love my gripfast boots, too.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> This is nothing! I've got Lego stuck to everything  And I have to confess, I love the Lego movies, they're proper nerd humour fests
> 
> View attachment 3978087


Legos are worldwide fun!
Saw beefeater, crafted of Legos, near London.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3977719
> 
> Naked Speedy, today. I need to take a "what's in my bag" Shot when I am at home, because you would not believe whats in this Tardis.


I. Need. This. Bag. In. My. Life! Wow, this really appeals to the part of me that luvs camel/chamois/British Tan bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3977908
> 
> There was even enough space left for my apple that I forgot at home. I fully understand why this bag style was made for travelling. My naked Speedy is about the size of LV Speedy 30 (30cm x 21cm x 17cm).
> (Ok - and apart from that: huge rave for my MacBook. This computer is so lightweight and fits in almost all of my handbags! You see it under the blue notebook.)


Your naked Speedy is perfect, Ludmilla. I can see what you carry on a daily basis and I carry the same things.
Except for the MacBook, unfortunately I don't own one but now....I think that instead of visiting the bags websites.. I am going to have a look at the Apple Store...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Be thankful song will not play=ear worm!
> Decided in favor of shoulder strap=campomaggi:
> View attachment 3978150
> 
> 
> You fit ALL that?! Wow.
> Definite tardis.
> 
> Thanks
> Love my gripfast boots, too.
> 
> Legos are worldwide fun!
> Saw beefeater, crafted of Legos, near London.


Your C is so yummy! And that notebook on the left!! 
Yes, all this random stuff was in the "Speedster". I think I will use her as travel handbag on my trips to the country and back.


Lake Effect said:


> I. Need. This. Bag. In. My. Life! Wow, this really appeals to the part of me that luvs camel/chamois/British Tan bags.


Thank you. 
This is a Bree Stockholm bag. They do not produce this specific style anymore. It comes off much darker in pics. The leather is comparable to the vachetta handles of a LV Speedy. Therefore, I call her "naked Speedy". 


Mariapia said:


> Your naked Speedy is perfect, Ludmilla. I can see what you carry on a daily basis and I carry the same things.
> Except for the MacBook, unfortunately I don't own one but now....I think that instead of visiting the bags websites.. I am going to have a look at the Apple Store...


Hehe. I do not carry the MacBook and the knitting project pouch on a daily basis. 
You must be careful with the Apple website. It can become as addictive as handbags. And as expensive.


----------



## Ludmilla

*Day of a handbag - the Mable

*
This morning I was pulled out of the dustbag again. As I have been sitting in the dark of my former owner's wardrobe for many many years I always startle when I see the day of light. And today is very sunny (this pinching sort of winter sun that whispers spring). As it is also very icy I thought staying indoors would be more fun. But, no luck. 
I was taken to the pharmacy. Thank God no sick people around who would sneeze on me. I got stuffed with shampoo and other cosmetics. 
Instead of going home we went staring at watches. My owner tried one and - gasp - sat me on the floor of the jeweler. It is winter! And everyone is carrying dirty wet shoes around! 
No watch was bought and we moved on to the bookstore and looked at the cheap books. She found two. The lady at the bookstore complimented on me. She put on her glasses and even touched me! This was quite exciting. 
We returned home and I had a little break. After lunch I was dragged out into the cold again. I was driving in a car and got carried around through a huge store with furniture, kitchen ware and home decorations. This time nothing was stuffed into me.
Now, I am home again.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Your C is so yummy! And that notebook on the left!!
> Yes, all this random stuff was in the "Speedster". I think I will use her as travel handbag on my trips to the country and back.
> 
> Thank you.
> This is a Bree Stockholm bag. They do not produce this specific style anymore. It comes off much darker in pics. The leather is comparable to the vachetta handles of a LV Speedy. Therefore, I call her "naked Speedy".
> 
> Hehe. I do not carry the MacBook and the knitting project pouch on a daily basis.
> You must be careful with the Apple website. It can become as addictive as handbags. And as expensive.


Thx for the 411 on the Bree S bag. Lovely! 
I am shopping my closet and on a pause for buying, so my response was a bit impulsive, exaggerated lol. But I love learning more about brands beyond Coach. And since I am learning about refurbishing, I would be willing to take a chance on a cheaper thrift/flea market  bag with a few stains. I need to learn more about vachetta. I have cut my teeth on rehabbing the thicker *base ball* glove leather of vintage Coach. Such a wide world of leather out there!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Your C is so yummy! And that notebook on the left!!
> Yes, all this random stuff was in the "Speedster". I think I will use her as travel handbag on my trips to the country and back


Thanks
As I carry bicycle disc brake spacer, oc spray & the weird dog charm--your contents seem pretty normal.


Ludmilla said:


> The lady at the bookstore complimented on me. She put on her glasses and even touched me! This was quite exciting


Best part!
Someone touched campomaggi yesterday. Love thst moment of fascination in another's eyes, over my bag. Cool.

Mabel sounds bit as a baby mole, greeting new season. Cute.


Lake Effect said:


> I have cut my teeth on rehabbing the thicker *base ball* glove leather of vintage Coach. Such a wide world of leather out there!


Owned 2 kip leather(baseball glove) bags. Very interesting leather.
Unfortunately, not coach. And not constructed well. Went bye-bye.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Your C is so yummy! And that notebook on the left!!
> Yes, all this random stuff was in the "Speedster". I think I will use her as travel handbag on my trips to the country and back.
> 
> Thank you.
> This is a Bree Stockholm bag. They do not produce this specific style anymore. It comes off much darker in pics. The leather is comparable to the vachetta handles of a LV Speedy. Therefore, I call her "naked Speedy".
> 
> Hehe. I do not carry the MacBook and the knitting project pouch on a daily basis.
> You must be careful with the Apple website. It can become as addictive as handbags. And as expensive.


I know!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> *Day of a handbag - the Mable
> View attachment 3978651
> *
> This morning I was pulled out of the dustbag again. As I have been sitting in the dark of my former owner's wardrobe for many many years I always startle when I see the day of light. And today is very sunny (this pinching sort of winter sun that whispers spring). As it is also very icy I thought staying indoors would be more fun. But, no luck.
> I was taken to the pharmacy. Thank God no sick people around who would sneeze on me. I got stuffed with shampoo and other cosmetics.
> Instead of going home we went staring at watches. My owner tried one and - gasp - sat me on the floor of the jeweler. It is winter! And everyone is carrying dirty wet shoes around!
> No watch was bought and we moved on to the bookstore and looked at the cheap books. She found two. The lady at the bookstore complimented on me. She put on her glasses and even touched me! This was quite exciting.
> We returned home and I had a little break. After lunch I was dragged out into the cold again. I was driving in a car and got carried around through a huge store with furniture, kitchen ware and home decorations. This time nothing was stuffed into me.
> Now, I am home again.


I love your stories, Ludmilla.
Very well written and so witty.
I wish I were as talented....


----------



## remainsilly

Day in the life o' bag = campomaggi messenger, cognac
Paired with James Avery jewelry, wool & rockport shoes.


Weekend adventure to play vintage pinball & video arcade games.
Raincoat removed & tied to bag strap.


Crowd gathered around, as shot _House of the Dead_ zombies.
No crowd as "game over" repeatedy for _Q*bert_.
Afterwards, bag watched me eat dolmas & baklava.
Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Day in the life o' bag = campomaggi messenger, cognac
> Paired with James Avery jewelry, wool & rockport shoes.
> View attachment 3979262
> 
> Weekend adventure to play vintage pinball & video arcade games.
> Raincoat removed & tied to bag strap.
> View attachment 3979263
> 
> Crowd gathered around, as shot _House of the Dead_ zombies.
> No crowd as "game over" repeatedy for _Q*bert_.
> Afterwards, bag watched me eat dolmas & baklava.
> Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig!



Sounds like a great afternoon! Purchased fabric to cover fireplace draft blocker. Still have Xmas paper in there. Boo. 
Bought some new towels so older daughter stops stealing younger daughters. 
Rather be playing pinball than doing laundry. Which reminds me, Ludmilla are you still dragging your laundry all over the province?


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Thx for the 411 on the Bree S bag. Lovely!
> I am shopping my closet and on a pause for buying, so my response was a bit impulsive, exaggerated lol. But I love learning more about brands beyond Coach. And since I am learning about refurbishing, I would be willing to take a chance on a cheaper thrift/flea market  bag with a few stains. I need to learn more about vachetta. I have cut my teeth on rehabbing the thicker *base ball* glove leather of vintage Coach. Such a wide world of leather out there!


You are welcome. We all enjoy babbling about our bags. 
The leather of the Bree bag is on the thinner side and very prone to patina. It has watermarks and colour transfer galore. I would only recommend it to people who do not care about pristine looking bags. It is not easy to remove stains and I have no idea how this bag would respond to rehabbing.


remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> As I carry bicycle disc brake spacer, oc spray & the weird dog charm--your contents seem pretty normal.
> 
> Best part!
> Someone touched campomaggi yesterday. Love thst moment of fascination in another's eyes, over my bag. Cool.
> 
> Mabel sounds bit as a baby mole, greeting new season. Cute.
> 
> Owned 2 kip leather(baseball glove) bags. Very interesting leather.
> Unfortunately, not coach. And not constructed well. Went bye-bye.


Hehe. I guess Mabel is a baby mole. Still not used to be out of the dustbag. 
Ooooooh! Your C got compliments, too. Cool!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love your stories, Ludmilla.
> Very well written and so witty.
> I wish I were as talented....


Thank you, dear Mariapia. 
Ah, I bet your bag stories would be witty, too!


remainsilly said:


> Day in the life o' bag = campomaggi messenger, cognac
> Paired with James Avery jewelry, wool & rockport shoes.
> View attachment 3979262
> 
> Weekend adventure to play vintage pinball & video arcade games.
> Raincoat removed & tied to bag strap.
> View attachment 3979263
> 
> Crowd gathered around, as shot _House of the Dead_ zombies.
> No crowd as "game over" repeatedy for _Q*bert_.
> Afterwards, bag watched me eat dolmas & baklava.
> Home again, home again, jiggedy-jig!


Very fun adveture. More fun than buying cutlery and china. 


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a great afternoon! Purchased fabric to cover fireplace draft blocker. Still have Xmas paper in there. Boo.
> Bought some new towels so older daughter stops stealing younger daughters.
> Rather be playing pinball than doing laundry. Which reminds me, Ludmilla are you still dragging your laundry all over the province?



Yes, I do. I encountered new problems regarding installing a machine in my bathroom. And I have not braved myself enough to experiment with the public machine in the cellar. It is one of my projects for the next week....


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, islanders!
It's Sunday! I hope everyone has nice plans for today. 
We have sunshine and cold. Going to walk my aunt's dog, pack my clean laundry (this time my mother was in charge ) and in the evening I will be on the train to the big city again.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3979578
> 
> Good morning, islanders!
> It's Sunday! I hope everyone has nice plans for today.
> We have sunshine and cold. Going to walk my aunt's dog, pack my clean laundry (this time my mother was in charge ) and in the evening I will be on the train to the big city again.



Looks awesome! Wish I had some too!

What a heartbreaker for men’s hockey. Soooo rooting for them. 
Can’t stand the Ruskies.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> Looks awesome! Wish I had some too!
> 
> What a heartbreaker for men’s hockey. Soooo rooting for them.
> Can’t stand the Ruskies.


In my teens and 20's I used to be an equal opportunity ruskie/canuck/yank/viking hockey player ogler   It all started when I came in to the TV-room for the umpteenth time to complain about why the adults were STILL watching ANOTHER ice-hockey game during the Olympic Games, HOW BORING!!! And then my eyes happened upon the most amazingly handsome Russian player hauled off in to the penalty box. I was hooked for years at that exact moment. I just shut up mid-sentence, and sat straight down eagerly waiting for more sultry close-ups of more sweaty males expertly juggling tooth guards with their mouths. 

In time, I did develop a love and fascination for the actual game as well


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> In my teens and 20's I used to be an equal opportunity ruskie/canuck/yank/viking hockey player ogler   It all started when I came in to the TV-room for the umpteenth time to complain about why the adults were STILL watching ANOTHER ice-hockey game during the Olympic Games, HOW BORING!!! And then my eyes happened upon the most amazingly handsome Russian player hauled off in to the penalty box. I was hooked for years at that exact moment. I just shut up mid-sentence, and sat straight down eagerly waiting for more sultry close-ups of more sweaty males expertly juggling tooth guards with their mouths.
> 
> In time, I did develop a love and fascination for the actual game as well



My fav thing about hockey is that while watching your beer doesn’t get warm. Lol. 
I watched til the bitter end. 
I agree they are much more handsome now than they were in my youth. 
My question is this: if the Germans have 4 NHL players, and the Russians have 10, is this team really represent their own country?


----------



## Ludmilla

Admittedly, I have no idea about the hockey team. Only thing I think I know is that the Germans are not very good at hockey. Probably, more NHL players would not have change anything.
Fun fact and typical for G (and one of the reasons our neighbours love us so much): it was total luck that the team got this far. But, as they got that far silver is not enough anymore. The media was/is howling about missing gold. Sigh. A bit overambitious. As always.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I have no idea about the hockey team. Only thing I think I know is that the Germans are not very good at hockey. Probably, more NHL players would not have change anything.
> Fun fact and typical for G (and one of the reasons our neighbours love us so much): it was total luck that the team got this far. But, as they got that far silver is not enough anymore. The media was/is howling about missing gold. Sigh. A bit overambitious. As always.



Media whines no matter what. They played very hard. Just not very smart sometimes. Exciting game. They beat the Canadians in a real upset to get that far. Russia had 10 NHL players to help out. 
Glad it’s over tonight and I can’t stand listening to anymore stupid commentators.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Media whines no matter what. They played very hard. Just not very smart sometimes. Exciting game. They beat the Canadians in a real upset to get that far. Russia had 10 NHL players to help out.
> Glad it’s over tonight and I can’t stand listening to anymore stupid commentators.


Hehe. Yes, you are probably right about the media.
I think I heard that the Canadians had no/a few NHL players in their team?
I did see some parts of the ceremony today. They always come up with spectacular stuff.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes, you are probably right about the media.
> I think I heard that the Canadians had no/a few NHL players in their team?
> I did see some parts of the ceremony today. They always come up with spectacular stuff.



The closing ceremony won’t be on until tonight here. 
The Canadians play in the US hockey league so it’s not weird to have their own pro players in the Olympics.  
At first I wasn’t sure who to root for since both countries had so many US players. But I quickly came to my senses and voted for the handsome German boys.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> The closing ceremony won’t be on until tonight here.
> The Canadians play in the US hockey league so it’s not weird to have their own pro players in the Olympics.
> At first I wasn’t sure who to root for since both countries had so many US players. But I quickly came to my senses and voted for the handsome German boys.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a great afternoon! Purchased fabric to cover fireplace draft blocker. Still have Xmas paper in there. Boo.
> Bought some new towels so older daughter stops stealing younger daughters.
> Rather be playing pinball than doing laundry. Which reminds me, Ludmilla are you still dragging your laundry all over the province?


Love your fireplace blocker idea--will be pretty with fabric.
Photos?


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3979578
> 
> Good morning, islanders!
> It's Sunday! I hope everyone has nice plans for today.
> We have sunshine and cold. Going to walk my aunt's dog, pack my clean laundry (this time my mother was in charge ) and in the evening I will be on the train to the big city again.


Hope weekend was good for you.
Finally, sunshine for biking here!!!


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> In my teens and 20's I used to be an equal opportunity ruskie/canuck/yank/viking hockey player ogler   It all started when I came in to the TV-room for the umpteenth time to complain about why the adults were STILL watching ANOTHER ice-hockey game during the Olympic Games, HOW BORING!!! And then my eyes happened upon the most amazingly handsome Russian player hauled off in to the penalty box. I was hooked for years at that exact moment. I just shut up mid-sentence, and sat straight down eagerly waiting for more sultry close-ups of more sweaty males expertly juggling tooth guards with their mouths.
> 
> In time, I did develop a love and fascination for the actual game as well


Reminds me...baseball season begins in few months...


Murphy47 said:


> Media whines no matter what. They played very hard. Just not very smart sometimes. Exciting game. They beat the Canadians in a real upset to get that far. Russia had 10 NHL players to help out.
> Glad it’s over tonight and I can’t stand listening to anymore stupid commentators


NBC coverage has been bad, imo.
Few medal ceremonies shown. 
TRAINING RUNS by Lindsey Vonn, plus gratuitous shots of her weeping in mascara. Uh, who cares?!
Show me other *events*. Show the women's hockey game=gold medal.
Enough with the celebrity athlete & Jimmy Fallon crap.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Love your fireplace blocker idea--will be pretty with fabric.
> Photos?
> 
> Hope weekend was good for you.
> Finally, sunshine for biking here!!!
> 
> Reminds me...baseball season begins in few months...
> 
> NBC coverage has been bad, imo.
> Few medal ceremonies shown.
> TRAINING RUNS by Lindsey Vonn, plus gratuitous shots of her weeping in mascara. Uh, who cares?!
> Show me other *events*. Show the women's hockey game=gold medal.
> Enough with the celebrity athlete & Jimmy Fallon crap.



Can’t say enough negative things about coverage. 
Bode Miller is a misogynistic mumbler. 
Cut aways from exciting matches to watch quarter final runs, or Lindsay Vonn breathing. Stupid. 
I will be paying for streaming next time.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Bode Miller is a misogynistic mumbler.


+1000
He was forced to apologize, on air, for 1 remark about female skier.
The shameless self-promoting he does is tragic, too. 
News flash to Bode: the world is watching *other* skiers--you weren't that great. No company asked you to sell breakfast cereal or sports gear for good reason. So put a pin in that balloon ego.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> +1000
> He was forced to apologize, on air, for 1 remark about female skier.
> The shameless self-promoting he does is tragic, too.
> News flash to Bode: the world is watching *other* skiers--you weren't that great. No company asked you to sell breakfast cereal or sports gear for good reason. So put a pin in that balloon ego.



He was a great skier. But not that great. And his lame apology doesn’t count as far as I’m concerned. It was widely stated on various social media that the coverage would be better if he was never allowed to speak in public again. 
Almost Spring! Can’t wait to air out the house and get back to walking!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies... A new alert on the area today...
This time it's about snow falls....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The closing ceremony won’t be on until tonight here.
> The Canadians play in the US hockey league so it’s not weird to have their own pro players in the Olympics.
> At first I wasn’t sure who to root for since both countries had so many US players. But I quickly came to my senses and voted for the handsome German boys.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies... A new alert on the area today...
> This time it's about snow falls....


Ugh. We are facing -15C here. Too cold for snow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. We are facing -15C here. Too cold for snow.


The snow has started falling. Temperature is very high compared  to your place, Ludmilla...Three degrees.
I spent one hour outside, the streets were nearly empty. We are not used to this kind of weather here but I used to live in other cold regions. -15 is very cold...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. We are facing -15C here. Too cold for snow.



Sorry to hear it’s still cold. Winter isn’t over here we are just having a warm spell. 
We often get a nasty storm in March but I’m hoping it will not happen this year.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The snow has started falling. Temperature is very high compared  to your place, Ludmilla...Three degrees.
> I spent one hour outside, the streets were nearly empty. We are not used to this kind of weather here but I used to live in other cold regions. -15 is very cold...



Snow day then? I used to love those. A whole day with no errands to run.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmmmm. Wondering if I should face the cold and visit some handbag stores...... I know that I should not. Walking into stores is the first step to slip and fall.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. Wondering if I should face the cold and visit some handbag stores...... I know that I should not. Walking into stores is the first step to slip and fall.



Rubber bands around shoes will help give u traction. 
Once again I  enabling.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Rubber bands around shoes will help give u traction.
> Once again I  enabling.


(Writing down Murphy’s suggestion ...)


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> (Writing down Murphy’s suggestion ...)



Awww. So sweet. 
Not as good as rubber shoe covers but if u don’t live in a climate that gets a lot of ice why invest the money.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> He was a great skier. But not that great. And his lame apology doesn’t count as far as I’m concerned. It was widely stated on various social media that the coverage would be better if he was never allowed to speak in public again.
> Almost Spring! Can’t wait to air out the house and get back to walking!


Loved closing ceremony!
Turtle!!!
Crappy photo of tv screen:




Mariapia said:


> Ladies... A new alert on the area today...
> This time it's about snow falls....


March=  in as a lion, out as a lamb.
Good weather just around corner. Take heart.


Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. Wondering if I should face the cold and visit some handbag stores...... I know that I should not. Walking into stores is the first step to slip and fall.


I slipped, fell & dragged my bruised body to the keyboard.
Then ordered a bag been debating over.
Nothing fancy--no one here will squeee in ecstasy. But useful for me, hopefully.
Moral o' story = slips & falls cost $€£, but bags are so nice-nice.


----------



## remainsilly

Someone kind gave me starbucks gift card today.


Free coffee & patagonia atom sling.
Grabbing some cycling miles, before more rain comes.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Loved closing ceremony!
> Turtle!!!
> Crappy photo of tv screen:
> View attachment 3981095
> 
> 
> March=  in as a lion, out as a lamb.
> Good weather just around corner. Take heart.
> 
> I slipped, fell & dragged my bruised body to the keyboard.
> Then ordered a bag been debating over.
> Nothing fancy--no one here will squeee in ecstasy. But useful for me, hopefully.
> Moral o' story = slips & falls cost $€£, but bags are so nice-nice.



Sorry u fell down. [emoji45]
You forget who is on this forum. 
We squeal over ALL bags.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Someone kind gave me starbucks gift card today.
> View attachment 3981109
> 
> Free coffee & patagonia atom sling.
> Grabbing some cycling miles, before more rain comes.



Looks fun! 
Errands with hubbie. Taco Bell for lunch. 
I know, but sometimes I just gotta.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Looks fun!
> Errands with hubbie. Taco Bell for lunch.
> I know, but sometimes I just gotta.


Mmmm Taco Bell... haven’t had it in years I used to LOVE their nachos


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Mmmm Taco Bell... haven’t had it in years I used to LOVE their nachos



After I sat down I saw the poster for Nacho Fries. I wasn’t getting back on line. 
Just have to go back.


----------



## Mariapia

I can see everyone is very busy.
Here every TV channel is talking about the cold wave. They call it the Moscow Paris.
Tomorrow blizzard is expected where I live. 
Blizzard? I don't even now what it looks like.
Terrifying..


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi islanders!
I've been a good girl, yesterday and went home - not into handbag stores. It was just tooooooooooo cold. 
Hehe. I like Murphy's enabling.
Although it is so cold, there are tons of bikers around. Bad weather (weel it is not bad, as the sun is shining) is no reason for people not to bike. 


Picard bag in action.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi islanders!
> I've been a good girl, yesterday and went home - not into handbag stores. It was just tooooooooooo cold.
> Hehe. I like Murphy's enabling.
> Although it is so cold, there are tons of bikers around. Bad weather (weel it is not bad, as the sun is shining) is no reason for people not to bike.
> View attachment 3981626
> 
> Picard bag in action.


Love the Picard bag and the shawl.
No bag boutiques for me either....I saw a lovely tote in a shop window but.... the owner doesn't  seem to be inside though the boutique isn't closed... Maybe she was having coffee in the back room. I decided it could wait...No hurry. I think I will use my Le Pliage until the end of the Moscow Paris episode anyway...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hi islanders!
> I've been a good girl, yesterday and went home - not into handbag stores. It was just tooooooooooo cold.
> Hehe. I like Murphy's enabling.
> Although it is so cold, there are tons of bikers around. Bad weather (weel it is not bad, as the sun is shining) is no reason for people not to bike.
> View attachment 3981626
> 
> Picard bag in action.


I really like the scarf with that bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Love the Picard bag and the shawl.
> No bag boutiques for me either....I saw a lovely tote in a shop window but.... the owner doesn't  seem to be inside though the boutique isn't closed... Maybe she was having coffee in the back room. I decided it could wait...No hurry. I think I will use my Le Pliage until the end of the Moscow Paris episode anyway...



 Very wise!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all for the Picard love! 
Hehe. Maybe I am visiting the bag boutiques, today.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks fun!
> Errands with hubbie. Taco Bell for lunch.
> I know, but sometimes I just gotta.


Remember "Taco Bell *Express*?" 
Because 5 seconds was TOO LONG to wait for food, at regular taco bell stores?!


Mariapia said:


> I can see everyone is very busy.
> Here every TV channel is talking about the cold wave. They call it the Moscow Paris.
> Tomorrow blizzard is expected where I live.
> Blizzard? I don't even now what it looks like.
> Terrifying..


Imagining a Moscow Paris handbag/clothing theme.
Could be cool.


Ludmilla said:


> Hi islanders!
> I've been a good girl, yesterday and went home - not into handbag stores. It was just tooooooooooo cold.
> Hehe. I like Murphy's enabling.
> Although it is so cold, there are tons of bikers around. Bad weather (weel it is not bad, as the sun is shining) is no reason for people not to bike.
> View attachment 3981626
> 
> Picard bag in action.


Yay, biking!
However, slushy wet roads= more rear derailleur & jockey wheel cleaning.
Lots of grunge & debris.

Picard looking nice
Being good girl is difficult.


----------



## remainsilly




----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 3981837



Looks like a fun morning! Nice to see sun. Clouded up here again this afternoon. 
Ludmilla or Maripia, did the snowpocalyse occur? Looked troubling on my weather app.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like a fun morning! Nice to see sun. Clouded up here again this afternoon.
> Ludmilla or Maripia, did the snowpocalyse occur? Looked troubling on my weather app.


I have just read in the Huffington Post that, at the moment, it's warmer in Groenland than in Paris!
In the South of France today the snow is nearly everywhere. The wind is here too...


----------



## Ludmilla

We have no snow only frosty temperatures. Which is getting into your bones. I fear I have a cold inside me that wants to break free. 

Still, tons of bikers outside. I mean: I avoid going to bag stores because of the icyness outside and those guys are biking around. 

@Mariapia - don't worry, you will get through this hard winter! Until some years ago those winters were normal for our area. Sending you warm thoughts.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I have just read in the Huffington Post that, at the moment, it's warmer in Groenland than in Paris!
> In the South of France today the snow is nearly everywhere. The wind is here too...



Oh my goodness what a winter you’re having!  It’s almost springlike here the past 2 days or so.


----------



## Tomsmom

Not bag related but I’ve grown tired of my hair both the cut and color so I’ve decided to do a complete change but cutting it all off and changing the color to rose gold.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3983080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I’ve grown tired of my hair both the cut and color so I’ve decided to do a complete change but cutting it all off and changing the color to rose gold.



I like it! Looks wonderful with your complexion!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3983080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I’ve grown tired of my hair both the cut and color so I’ve decided to do a complete change but cutting it all off and changing the color to rose gold.


Wow! You look fantastic,Tomsmom.
Congrats on the haircut and colour.


----------



## Michelwatchlover

I love it. Both great cut and color on you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3983080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I’ve grown tired of my hair both the cut and color so I’ve decided to do a complete change but cutting it all off and changing the color to rose gold.


Love it! Very edgy and fun. And like Muphy said: so beautiful with your complexion and your blue eyes!


----------



## Ludmilla

*Day of a bag - Whoopie*
Yesterday, this woman came and dragged me out of that den she calls "temporary wardrobe". She looked at me and told me that I need some serious breaking in.
Aha. _Your_ temporary wardrobe needs some serious throwing out. But, ok.

Well, at first I did not believe her. She has told me the same thing before and almost every time I got stuffed and then unpacked again. Without going out.

This time she was serious and took me to her office. Riding on the underground was fun. Sitting in the office was not so much fun. Boring. But, better than the temporary wardrobe. And those humans are drama queens. Haha. Hilarious.

After office we went into the city center! Yay! I was so excited. Until she dragged me into the Bree store. Where she inspected bags. Several. And she was not satisfied with that. Oh no! Coccinelle was next and then Longchamp. Like serious, woman! You talk about breaking me in and then you go and run into stores where bags are offered?

Naturally, she did not left the LC store empty handed. She bought that nasty navy Cuir a strap with stars. Pfffffft. Oh, and she thinks that I did not see her eyeing that cherry red cuir. Ha! I did see you, lady! And I know that you are thinking that this bag might be prettier than a bordeaux one.

The underground was full. Bumping into people is fun! Now I am back home. Resting in a chair. The woman says, she will use me again tomorrow, although my zipper has tried to ruin her scarf twice. She also complains about feeling sick. So far, I do not believe that there are any new adventures, tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you for all the hair love!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> *Day of a bag - Whoopie*
> Yesterday, this woman came and dragged me out of that den she calls "temporary wardrobe". She looked at me and told me that I need some serious breaking in.
> Aha. _Your_ temporary wardrobe needs some serious throwing out. But, ok.
> 
> Well, at first I did not believe her. She has told me the same thing before and almost every time I got stuffed and then unpacked again. Without going out.
> 
> This time she was serious and took me to her office. Riding on the underground was fun. Sitting in the office was not so much fun. Boring. But, better than the temporary wardrobe. And those humans are drama queens. Haha. Hilarious.
> 
> After office we went into the city center! Yay! I was so excited. Until she dragged me into the Bree store. Where she inspected bags. Several. And she was not satisfied with that. Oh no! Coccinelle was next and then Longchamp. Like serious, woman! You talk about breaking me in and then you go and run into stores where bags are offered?
> 
> Naturally, she did not left the LC store empty handed. She bought that nasty navy Cuir a strap with stars. Pfffffft. Oh, and she thinks that I did not see her eyeing that cherry red cuir. Ha! I did see you, lady! And I know that you are thinking that this bag might be prettier than a bordeaux one.
> 
> The underground was full. Bumping into people is fun! Now I am back home. Resting in a chair. The woman says, she will use me again tomorrow, although my zipper has tried to ruin her scarf twice. She also complains about feeling sick. So far, I do not believe that there are any new adventures, tomorrow.
> View attachment 3983288



Xlnt story. Hoping more adventures follow.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Clouded up here again this afternoon.


Rain here, now. Muckedy muckness on roads.
But great, crisp air on face.


Ludmilla said:


> Still, tons of bikers outside. I mean: I avoid going to bag stores because of the icyness outside and those guys are biking around


We are an insane lot, yes.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3983080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I’ve grown tired of my hair both the cut and color so I’ve decided to do a complete change but cutting it all off and changing the color to rose gold.


THIS!
Very KPop, very current.
Makes me want to stop growing-out mine & pixie it up!

Good to do something like this, to mark change. To mark a death.
I do same.


Ludmilla said:


> The woman



Great story!


----------



## remainsilly

Poor patagonia atom sling--cycling in rain.
Being grubbed up & abused.
I take better care of the Smith optics ignitor lenses.


No carrying bike across creek today--alternate route.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Poor patagonia atom sling--cycling in rain.
> Being grubbed up & abused.
> I take better care of the Smith optics ignitor lenses.
> View attachment 3983491
> 
> No carrying bike across creek today--alternate route.
> View attachment 3983490



Good thinking. That’s A LOT of water.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> *Day of a bag - Whoopie*
> Yesterday, this woman came and dragged me out of that den she calls "temporary wardrobe". She looked at me and told me that I need some serious breaking in.
> Aha. _Your_ temporary wardrobe needs some serious throwing out. But, ok.
> 
> Well, at first I did not believe her. She has told me the same thing before and almost every time I got stuffed and then unpacked again. Without going out.
> 
> This time she was serious and took me to her office. Riding on the underground was fun. Sitting in the office was not so much fun. Boring. But, better than the temporary wardrobe. And those humans are drama queens. Haha. Hilarious.
> 
> After office we went into the city center! Yay! I was so excited. Until she dragged me into the Bree store. Where she inspected bags. Several. And she was not satisfied with that. Oh no! Coccinelle was next and then Longchamp. Like serious, woman! You talk about breaking me in and then you go and run into stores where bags are offered?
> 
> Naturally, she did not left the LC store empty handed. She bought that nasty navy Cuir a strap with stars. Pfffffft. Oh, and she thinks that I did not see her eyeing that cherry red cuir. Ha! I did see you, lady! And I know that you are thinking that this bag might be prettier than a bordeaux one.
> 
> The underground was full. Bumping into people is fun! Now I am back home. Resting in a chair. The woman says, she will use me again tomorrow, although my zipper has tried to ruin her scarf twice. She also complains about feeling sick. So far, I do not believe that there are any new adventures, tomorrow.
> View attachment 3983288


It's so nice to read your Day of a bag stories, Ludmilla.
Keep them coming!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Poor patagonia atom sling--cycling in rain.
> Being grubbed up & abused.
> I take better care of the Smith optics ignitor lenses.
> View attachment 3983491
> 
> No carrying bike across creek today--alternate route.
> View attachment 3983490


Ugh. This is a lot of water. Would take another route, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the bag story love, all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Believe it or not - the woman took me out again!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3983993
> 
> Believe it or not - the woman took me out again!


It means the lady loves you, dear.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3983993
> 
> Believe it or not - the woman took me out again!


Have a great day!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It means the lady loves you, dear.
> Have a nice day!


Hmmm, I am not so sure about the love part. After she got me she put me in a dark place and bought 6 (SIX!!!) other bags that she all used before she deigned to use me. 


Tomsmom said:


> Have a great day!!


Thank you! It was cold and I got stuffed into a full underground train again. But, I do not want to complain. I think she is too lazy to unpack ne and I will be out and about again tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm, I am not so sure about the love part. After she got me she put me in a dark place and bought 6 (SIX!!!) other bags that she all used before she deigned to use me.
> 
> Thank you! It was cold and I got stuffed into a full underground train again. But, I do not want to complain. I think she is too lazy to unpack ne and I will be out and about again tomorrow.


It's not because she is too lazy..it's because she knows that, rain or shine, she can rely on you.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> After office we went into the city center! Yay! I was so excited. Until she dragged me into the Bree store. Where she inspected bags. Several. And she was not satisfied with that.
> 
> View attachment 3983288



I totally agree! Have been in love with leather Bree bags for more than 15 years - that was the company that got me into bag troubles in the first place. I own more than 20 Brees, loving every single one.
Stopped buying about 2 years ago when quality and design went down the drain.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> I totally agree! Have been in love with leather Bree bags for more than 15 years - that was the company that got me into bag troubles in the first place. I own more than 20 Brees, loving every single one.
> Stopped buying about 2 years ago when quality and design went down the drain.



I think quality has dropped in 90% of bags out there. Makes the hunt all the more challenging. 
Since I didn’t find any bags at the big Dillard’s sale, I bought these. Warm feet for the rest of winter.


----------



## Senf

Early in the morning I was woken up brutally from my deep sleep in a drawer. My caregiver muttered something about salty cars in the parking lot and it not being a leather day. 

Got stuffed with strange items, called work-ID  and a stange key.
Out of the door I went - freezing so much that I got stiff.
Next thing I know I was tossed in a car seat and rocked hard to the songs on the radio.
After some time got driven into this narrow parking deck where I came in contact with salty cars and got slimey white dirt all over me. Finally indoors again got some coffee spilled all over and stuffed in a locker because caregiver was late for the morning meeting again but promised to wipe me afterwards.
Had a nice chat with coat and boots that were excited to be out and about again.

Went asleep again because it took so long until caregiver returned. But as a reward got wiped down with a desinfectant - so that I am now germ and dirt free. Shiny as new - so to say!

Came home - exhausted- preparing for another round tomorrow because weather is still „no leather“


----------



## Ser

Lots and lots of snow here means one happy pup!! He loves the snow and mushing his face in it. [emoji3] [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




(This was taken on day 1 of snow...since acquired much more!)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's not because she is too lazy..it's because she knows that, rain or shine, she can rely on you.


I like how you try to console my poor neglected bag. 


Senf said:


> I totally agree! Have been in love with leather Bree bags for more than 15 years - that was the company that got me into bag troubles in the first place. I own more than 20 Brees, loving every single one.
> Stopped buying about 2 years ago when quality and design went down the drain.


I only have two and my sister has some more. I agree that quality went down, but I think they are improving again. Admittedly, I only eyed the new Stockholm bags. The cognac coloured ones are pretty!


Senf said:


> Early in the morning I was woken up brutally from my deep sleep in a drawer. My caregiver muttered something about salty cars in the parking lot and it not being a leather day.
> 
> Got stuffed with strange items, called work-ID  and a stange key.
> Out of the door I went - freezing so much that I got stiff.
> Next thing I know I was tossed in a car seat and rocked hard to the songs on the radio.
> After some time got driven into this narrow parking deck where I came in contact with salty cars and got slimey white dirt all over me. Finally indoors again got some coffee spilled all over and stuffed in a locker because caregiver was late for the morning meeting again but promised to wipe me afterwards.
> Had a nice chat with coat and boots that were excited to be out and about again.
> 
> Went asleep again because it took so long until caregiver returned. But as a reward got wiped down with a desinfectant - so that I am now germ and dirt free. Shiny as new - so to say!
> 
> Came home - exhausted- preparing for another round tomorrow because weather is still „no leather“


Great adventure! Apart from the dirt and cold part of course! 
Love to see some Bree bags around! 


Murphy47 said:


> I think quality has dropped in 90% of bags out there. Makes the hunt all the more challenging.
> Since I didn’t find any bags at the big Dillard’s sale, I bought these. Warm feet for the rest of winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984658


Very true about the quality! 
I think - but Mariapia will correct me as she is the expert - that Longchamp quality pretty much stayed the same over the years.

I  your stockings! Cosy!


Ser said:


> Lots and lots of snow here means one happy pup!! He loves the snow and mushing his face in it. [emoji3] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985147
> 
> 
> (This was taken on day 1 of snow...since acquired much more!)


Look who's there!  Cute dog!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I like how you try to console my poor neglected bag.
> 
> I only have two and my sister has some more. I agree that quality went down, but I think they are improving again. Admittedly, I only eyed the new Stockholm bags. The cognac coloured ones are pretty!
> 
> Great adventure! Apart from the dirt and cold part of course!
> Love to see some Bree bags around!
> 
> Very true about the quality!
> I think - but Mariapia will correct me as she is the expert - that Longchamp quality pretty much stayed the same over the years.
> 
> I  your stockings! Cosy!
> 
> Look who's there!  Cute dog!



LC quality can be hit or miss. Most of the bags available in the US come from China. 
There is a petroleum smell oftentimes and I have one with A LOOSE THREAD. Which I have NEVER seen on an LC before.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> LC quality can be hit or miss. Most of the bags available in the US come from China.
> There is a petroleum smell oftentimes and I have one with A LOOSE THREAD. Which I have NEVER seen on an LC before.


Eww. Ok. This does sound like decling quality. Most of my nylon LCs are made in China, too. No problems, no weird smell, nothing. One of my leather LCs (tan Cuir) is made in China.
Sorry that you had bad experiences....


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehe. Fun fact: in the huge city where I live and work now I see designer bags daily. LV monogram Speedies and Neverfulls, many Chloe Marcies, lots of Chanels and so on.  I have to say that it does get boring and I enjoy wearing my no name bags much more.


----------



## Mariapia

A


Ser said:


> Lots and lots of snow here means one happy pup!! He loves the snow and mushing his face in it. [emoji3] [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3985147
> 
> 
> (This was taken on day 1 of snow...since acquired much more!)


Love your bag adventure Senf . Ser, your dog is so cute!



Ludmilla said:


> I like how you try to console my poor neglected bag.
> 
> I only have two and my sister has some more. I agree that quality went down, but I think they are improving again. Admittedly, I only eyed the new Stockholm bags. The cognac coloured ones are pretty!
> 
> Great adventure! Apart from the dirt and cold part of course!
> Love to see some Bree bags around!
> 
> Very true about the quality!
> I think - but Mariapia will correct me as she is the expert - that Longchamp quality pretty much stayed the same over the years.
> 
> I  your stockings! Cosy!
> 
> Look who's there!  Cute dog!


I am no expert, Ludmilla....
But that being said , I have never noticed anything wrong either, though I think that accidents can happen in alll brands, even very prestigious ones.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think quality has dropped in 90% of bags out there. Makes the hunt all the more challenging.
> Since I didn’t find any bags at the big Dillard’s sale, I bought these. Warm feet for the rest of winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984658


wow! I should get a pair too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I think quality has dropped in 90% of bags out there. Makes the hunt all the more challenging.
> Since I didn’t find any bags at the big Dillard’s sale, I bought these. Warm feet for the rest of winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3984658


Those socks are the bomb!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> wow! I should get a pair too!


What is your weather up to?
Forecast predicted warm temperatures around here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What is your weather up to?
> Forecast predicted warm temperatures around here.


Rained cats and dogs this morning... 
Fortunately temperatures were around 8 or 9. Pretty hot, isn't it?
Around noon... I had to pinch myself. The sun was back...
Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy..
But as one of our comedians used to say : " Better  than if it was worse"
Ludmilla, Spring is closer than ever.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Rained cats and dogs this morning...
> Fortunately temperatures were around 8 or 9. Pretty hot, isn't it?
> Around noon... I had to pinch myself. The sun was back...
> Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy..
> But as one of our comedians used to say : " Better  than if it was worse"
> Ludmilla, Spring is closer than ever.


The good thing about the cold was that we had a lot of sun. Now, we are facing tons of rain, too.
Isn't it fun to complain about the weather (and the decline in handbag quality)?


----------



## remainsilly

Wow! Lots of great eye candy, islanders!
Socks, bags, dogs. Good stuff.


Ludmilla said:


> Isn't it fun to complain about the weather (and the decline in handbag quality)?


Let me complain about odd thumping noise, from my left bike pedal...

New whoop-whoop-fun hobby in Silly World: leaving decorated rocks randomly around city. To intrigue & confuse people.


At coffee shop


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The good thing about the cold was that we had a lot of sun. Now, we are facing tons of rain, too.
> Isn't it fun to complain about the weather (and the decline in handbag quality)?



If we bring our health into it we will be like those senior citizens who when asked how they are they tell you. In detail.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Rained cats and dogs this morning...
> Fortunately temperatures were around 8 or 9. Pretty hot, isn't it?
> Around noon... I had to pinch myself. The sun was back...
> Tomorrow is supposed to be rainy..
> But as one of our comedians used to say : " Better  than if it was worse"
> Ludmilla, Spring is closer than ever.



Sunny but cool here. Almost out of drought conditions which is good. 
Can’t wait for the warm up so I can wear SANDALS.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> If we bring our health into it we will be like those senior citizens who when asked how they are they tell you. In detail.


So true, Murphy. My 82 year old next door  neighbour ( she doesn't look her age at all) is one of them. A real disaster.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> So true, Murphy. My 82 year old next door  neighbour ( she doesn't look her age at all) is one of them. A real disaster.



I try to take the time to listen to the seniors i come into contact with since I will someday be one myself.
However, it’s often toooo much detail.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I try to take the time to listen to the seniors i come into contact with since I will someday be one myself.
> However, it’s often toooo much detail.


Me too, Murphy. Only trouble is some of them don't even ask how you or your old family members are...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Murphy. Only trouble is some of them don't even ask how you or your old family members are...



True that. 
My mom often says “how are you?” And before I’ve even drawn breath to answer, launches into another story. 
Luckily we have good friends here on the island!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow! Lots of great eye candy, islanders!
> Socks, bags, dogs. Good stuff.
> 
> Let me complain about odd thumping noise, from my left bike pedal...
> 
> New whoop-whoop-fun hobby in Silly World: leaving decorated rocks randomly around city. To intrigue & confuse people.
> View attachment 3985581
> 
> At coffee shop


You can complain about everything you like. Strange noises from bikes are more than welcome. I'll add the tank (aka washing machine) in the cellar.
Ooooh. Your idea of leaving stones behind is fun!


Murphy47 said:


> If we bring our health into it we will be like those senior citizens who when asked how they are they tell you. In detail.



Muahahaha. I am soooo good in complaining about health. 
Don't give me ideas.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good grief, ladies.
I had an encounter with the washing tank. 
Everything went well until it was done. The freaking door would not open.  I literally tried everything. Nothing.
Thankfully a neighbour showed up. The door is broken and you have to use the emergency opener at the bottom of the machine.  WTF. How about hanging a sign somewhere? Before I get a heartattack??

Oh. And I wore navy Cuir to the grocery store, today. All shiny with new strap.


----------



## Murphy47

Washing machines have a mind of their own. 
Love the bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

They sure have! I had the feeling that the darn thing was grinning at me all the time. 
Thanks for the bag love!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> They sure have! I had the feeling that the darn thing was grinning at me all the time.
> Thanks for the bag love!



Like the washing machine in Home Alone? Lol


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I try to take the time to listen to the seniors i come into contact with since I will someday be one myself.
> However, it’s often toooo much detail.


Note to t.m.i. symptoms folks:
pharmacists do not want to play, "show me your rash." Or figure out why your dog is ill.
As the wandering public stares & waits for its prescriptions.
Pay the proper doctors.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh. And I wore navy Cuir to the grocery store, today. All shiny with new strap.


Sorry about washer. Glad neighbor helped.

These etoile straps totally WORK with lc cuirs!
Navy especially gorgeous choice.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief, ladies.
> I had an encounter with the washing tank.
> Everything went well until it was done. The freaking door would not open.  I literally tried everything. Nothing.
> Thankfully a neighbour showed up. The door is broken and you have to use the emergency opener at the bottom of the machine.  WTF. How about hanging a sign somewhere? Before I get a heartattack??
> 
> Oh. And I wore navy Cuir to the grocery store, today. All shiny with new strap.
> View attachment 3986733


I work in a school with medically fragile students and often have to speak with parents. I enjoy listening to them and most of the time they just want an ear to lean on. I don’t have much patience for the elderly though...  except my mom, but I don’t consider her elderly lol.

Love, love the bag/strap combo!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief, ladies.
> I had an encounter with the washing tank.
> Everything went well until it was done. The freaking door would not open.  I literally tried everything. Nothing.
> Thankfully a neighbour showed up. The door is broken and you have to use the emergency opener at the bottom of the machine.  WTF. How about hanging a sign somewhere? Before I get a heartattack??
> 
> Oh. And I wore navy Cuir to the grocery store, today. All shiny with new strap.
> View attachment 3986733


I didn't even know there was an emergency buttin on a washing machine....
I will have to look at mine tomorrow morning. It's already late and it will probably take time...Maybe my washer doesn't have one...
Your Cuir and strap are gorgeous. Ludmilla.


----------



## Murphy47

Sunny Sunday here in the Middle. 
Laundry is on my checklist. 
Then a birthday dinner for my brother and his girlfriend at my moms house. 
Olympics are over so regular tv tonight. 
Anyone seen “Red Sparrow” ? Was thinking of seeing it tomorrow.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Anyone seen “Red Sparrow” ? Was thinking of seeing it tomorrow.


Not seen.
But some forum buzz about movie handbag:
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/black-tote-from-red-sparrow-movie.981383/#post-32096717


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sunny Sunday here in the Middle.
> Laundry is on my checklist.
> Then a birthday dinner for my brother and his girlfriend at my moms house.
> Olympics are over so regular tv tonight.
> Anyone seen “Red Sparrow” ? Was thinking of seeing it tomorrow.


Great plans, Murphy!
I haven't seen Red Sparrow, unfortunately..


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Like the washing machine in Home Alone? Lol


Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I didn't even know there was an emergency buttin on a washing machine....
> I will have to look at mine tomorrow morning. It's already late and it will probably take time...Maybe my washer doesn't have one...
> Your Cuir and strap are gorgeous. Ludmilla.


It's near the filter. But, our machine is soooo old - the door works mechanical not electric. I have no ideas what to do with an electric door opener.



Thanks for the strap love, islanders! They glam up cuirs!


----------



## Ludmilla

We had a warm and very sunny Sunday. So, I went to the park. Lord, it was crowded!  And dirty thanks to melting snow. Fun to watch all those elegant designer shoes in it. 

Today, back to the office. Coworker is ill, so I am the captain on deck.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We had a warm and very sunny Sunday. So, I went to the park. Lord, it was crowded!  And dirty thanks to melting snow. Fun to watch all those elegant designer shoes in it.
> 
> Today, back to the office. Coworker is ill, so I am the captain on deck.


Hi Captain!
Enjoy your day as the boss in the office.
No designer shoes in the streets here, only boots or sneakers.
No designer bags either, but a lot of Desigual cross bodies.Perfect when you carry your groceries and... the umbrellaTalking  about umbrellas..I used to have a Burberry. Thought that it would be as durable as the famous trench coats.
I was wrong... It broke very quickly. 
I took it back for repair, they sent it to God knows where, and called me three months later to tell me that the model wasn't made any more, That they couldn't repair mine and suggested I pay  an extra €20 for a brand new one..
I did....( I know I know...).
Long story short, it broke too.
That was the end of my love story with designer umbrellas.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We had a warm and very sunny Sunday. So, I went to the park. Lord, it was crowded!  And dirty thanks to melting snow. Fun to watch all those elegant designer shoes in it.
> 
> Today, back to the office. Coworker is ill, so I am the captain on deck.



“Oh captain, my captain.” 
I don’t remember where that quote is from. 
Have a fun day in the Captains chair. Too bad one of those hats doesn’t come with.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi Captain!
> Enjoy your day as the boss in the office.
> No designer shoes in the streets here, only boots or sneakers.
> No designer bags either, but a lot of Desigual cross bodies.Perfect when you carry your groceries and... the umbrellaTalking  about umbrellas..I used to have a Burberry. Thought that it would be as durable as the famous trench coats.
> I was wrong... It broke very quickly.
> I took it back for repair, they sent it to God knows where, and called me three months later to tell me that the model wasn't made any more, That they couldn't repair mine and suggested I pay  an extra €20 for a brand new one..
> I did....( I know I know...).
> Long story short, it broke too.
> That was the end of my love story with designer umbrellas.



Sadly, Burberry outsources most of their items to China. They just don’t make them the same anymore. I would pay more if they did. 
Rainy here too. Time for the Bilberry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> “Oh captain, my captain.”
> I don’t remember where that quote is from.
> Have a fun day in the Captains chair. Too bad one of those hats doesn’t come with.


Dead poet's society. 
No. Got no hat. Unfortunately. 
It is a slow day though.... all the others are out and about. Lonely captain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Captain!
> Enjoy your day as the boss in the office.
> No designer shoes in the streets here, only boots or sneakers.
> No designer bags either, but a lot of Desigual cross bodies.Perfect when you carry your groceries and... the umbrellaTalking  about umbrellas..I used to have a Burberry. Thought that it would be as durable as the famous trench coats.
> I was wrong... It broke very quickly.
> I took it back for repair, they sent it to God knows where, and called me three months later to tell me that the model wasn't made any more, That they couldn't repair mine and suggested I pay  an extra €20 for a brand new one..
> I did....( I know I know...).
> Long story short, it broke too.
> That was the end of my love story with designer umbrellas.


I buy cheap umbrellas, only. Because I break them on a regular basis.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, Burberry outsources most of their items to China. They just don’t make them the same anymore. I would pay more if they did.
> Rainy here too. Time for the Bilberry.


Absolutely, Murphy! I was sure my expensive umbrella was made in England when I bought it. It's only when I got home that I saw the MIC tag...


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Murphy! I was sure my expensive umbrella was made in England when I bought it. It's only when I got home that I saw the MIC tag...





Ludmilla said:


> I buy cheap umbrellas, only. Because I break them on a regular basis.


I have learnt my lesson, Ludmilla.
​


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have learnt my lesson, Ludmilla.
> ​


This is really a huge bummer.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Murphy! I was sure my expensive umbrella was made in England when I bought it. It's only when I got home that I saw the MIC tag...



English folks know some stuff about umbrellas. 
Stupid “global economy”. Lol


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Murphy! I was sure my expensive umbrella was made in England when I bought it. It's only when I got home that I saw the MIC tag...


Only mulberry bag of mine to break was made in England. 
Ones made in Turkey, Italy & China(wallets) were troopers from day 1.
Irony.


----------



## remainsilly

_Cathartes aura_ = Turkey vulture
& gorgeous sky.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Only mulberry bag of mine to break was made in England.
> Ones made in Turkey, Italy & China(wallets) were troopers from day 1.
> Irony.



I think the Chinese manufacturers have gotten a handle (ha ha) on nags in a way that haven’t on other items. 
It’s rare to have high winds in many provinces there, whilst those of us who live in Tornado Alley expect a lot from our rain gear. 
Never had a problem with an item made in Turkey, btw


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It’s rare to have high winds in many provinces there, whilst those of us who live in Tornado Alley expect a lot from our rain gear.


In UK? Lived there few years. Brutal wind. Why everyone has rosy cheeks.

Saw _Red Sparrow_? Anyone else seen it? Reviews?
---
Trying new cycling pants.
	

		
			
		

		
	



REFUSED hoochie-mama-tight women's athletic wear.
These are men's nike pants. Probably bit too large, but can flex my knees & wick sweat.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 3983080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not bag related but I’ve grown tired of my hair both the cut and color so I’ve decided to do a complete change but cutting it all off and changing the color to rose gold.


Love the hair Tomsmom! So fresh and stylish


----------



## magdalinka

Thank you everyone for all the lovely comments! The 3 year old brought home a nasty virus and we all got it. Better now. 
You have all been busy. 
Ludmila - your bag looks lovely with the new strap. Love your bag adventure stories. 
Murphy - nice cozy socks. Sometimes buying something small like socks can prevent a larger purchase that will be regretted later. 
Remainsilly - witnessing all the wildlife is one of my favorite reasons to live where I do. A few months ago we had a fox peek into our dining room window. It was like 5 seconds of magic until the kids and dog saw it. Needless to say the fox disappeared in a heartbeat. 
Senf - nice post, keep up the bag adventures


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> In UK? Lived there few years. Brutal wind. Why everyone has rosy cheeks.
> 
> Saw _Red Sparrow_? Anyone else seen it? Reviews?
> ---
> Trying new cycling pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989846
> 
> REFUSED hoochie-mama-tight women's athletic wear.
> These are men's nike pants. Probably bit too large, but can flex my knees & wick sweat.



What is that with women’s athletic pants? No matter what size the knees are so tight you can’t hardly move! Boo. 
Enjoyed Red Sparrow very much. Not as much gore as I thought from the reviews. 
Jennifer Lawrence is a good actress.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have learnt my lesson, Ludmilla.
> ​





Murphy47 said:


> English folks know some stuff about umbrellas.
> Stupid “global economy”. Lol





remainsilly said:


> Only mulberry bag of mine to break was made in England.
> Ones made in Turkey, Italy & China(wallets) were troopers from day 1.
> Irony.


I have to admit that I do have a problem with MIC designer stuff.

Spending some hundred € on a bag is a lot of money for my wallet. And one of reasons for me to do this is that I am buying somekind of illusion. If I spend this kind of money for example on a Mulb bag I have the illusion of buying a "piece" of England. And this illusion pops if the bag is not made in Summerset, but like any other mass produced bag somewhere in the world.
Therefore Lazy Bays and Mabel are more special to me than the two Lexies from Turkey.

This is probably naive. But, it is one of the reasons why I am not looking at designer stuff anymore.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> In UK? Lived there few years. Brutal wind. Why everyone has rosy cheeks.
> 
> Saw _Red Sparrow_? Anyone else seen it? Reviews?
> ---
> Trying new cycling pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3989846
> 
> REFUSED hoochie-mama-tight women's athletic wear.
> These are men's nike pants. Probably bit too large, but can flex my knees & wick sweat.


You need to be able to move in biking pants! Great that you found something.


----------



## Ludmilla

Day of a bag - Whopie again

OMG. I am out and about.
Looks like the woman is serious about breaking me in.
We went to a Microsoft Word training. I actually saw a toilet! And I will visit a grocery store! This is so exciting!
I can hardly wait.
But, I have to be patient. Right now I am back at the office for some hours. The woman is alone, still. She looks bored...


This is me during the computer training....


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> Remainsilly - witnessing all the wildlife is one of my favorite reasons to live where I do. A few months ago we had a fox peek into our dining room window. It was like 5 seconds of magic until the kids and dog saw it. Needless to say the fox disappeared in a heartbeat.


I live in city, but see much wildlife. Love it, too.
Some here see foxes. They are magical animals. 
Agreed, dogs & foxes are not natural homies.


Murphy47 said:


> What is that with women’s athletic pants? No matter what size the knees are so tight you can’t hardly move! Boo.
> Enjoyed Red Sparrow very much. Not as much gore as I thought from the reviews.
> Jennifer Lawrence is a good actress.


You make me curious to see movie! Any good handbag spotting?

Omg, I know. Women's athletic wear is for gym bunnies. To look beautiful.
Cyclists need practical, for being outdoors. And visiting stores, offices, etc. along route.
*No one* wants to see spandex pants outside Le Tour de France.


Ludmilla said:


> If I spend this kind of money for example on a Mulb bag I have the illusion of buying a "piece" of England.


Understand your point. And agree companies must consider this issue.

Guess I bought mine for dog's name & tree, not necessarily for England. 

Also agreed, not frothing over many high-end bags recently. 
New bag I ordered should arrive soon.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I actually saw a toilet! And I will visit a grocery store! This is so exciting!



Perfect!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Day of a bag - Whopie again
> 
> OMG. I am out and about.
> Looks like the woman is serious about breaking me in.
> We went to a Microsoft Word training. I actually saw a toilet! And I will visit a grocery store! This is so exciting!
> I can hardly wait.
> But, I have to be patient. Right now I am back at the office for some hours. The woman is alone, still. She looks bored...
> View attachment 3990840
> 
> This is me during the computer training....



When my oldest was about 5 we took her to the Fox Theatre (like an Opera House). 
They had black marble features. She was so fascinated with a BLACK toilet guess where we spent the entire performance?


----------



## remainsilly

It's here!

USPS stuffed >2lb bag/etc. package *into my mailbox*.
Luckily, no damage.
But psychic-Silly predicts irrate phone calls in near future.


Timbuk2 small classic messenger & 3 way case. 
Hint: buy bag silencer strips, to prevent noisy velcro.

Finally 1 of my own--can stop borrowing cycling partner's!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It's here!
> 
> USPS stuffed >2lb bag/etc. package *into my mailbox*.
> Luckily, no damage.
> But psychic-Silly predicts irrate phone calls in near future.
> View attachment 3991652
> 
> Timbuk2 small classic messenger & 3 way case.
> Hint: buy bag silencer strips, to prevent noisy velcro.
> 
> Finally 1 of my own--can stop borrowing cycling partner's!



I feel your pain! 
USPS crammed a textbook of my daughters and a giant pile of mail in my tiny box last week. Wrecked the covers. 
Bought giant farmhouse mailbox in retaliation. 
Hopefully won’t get smashed. 
Hopefully partner is relieved to have own bag back.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> When my oldest was about 5 we took her to the Fox Theatre (like an Opera House).
> They had black marble features. She was so fascinated with a BLACK toilet guess where we spent the entire performance?


Black is very trendy around here. TV decoration programmes show us black tiled baththrooms, black kitchen furniture and so on. I am not a fan of those..


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> It's here!
> 
> USPS stuffed >2lb bag/etc. package *into my mailbox*.
> Luckily, no damage.
> But psychic-Silly predicts irrate phone calls in near future.
> View attachment 3991652
> 
> Timbuk2 small classic messenger & 3 way case.
> Hint: buy bag silencer strips, to prevent noisy velcro.
> 
> Finally 1 of my own--can stop borrowing cycling partner's!


Good choice, remainsilly.
French Post once stuffed a down jacket in my parents'letter box.
We had difficulties taking out the parcel, I nearly hurt myself.
Wrote to the Postal Customer Service... 
They said they would investigate... My foot!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Good choice, remainsilly.
> French Post once stuffed a down jacket in my parents'letter box.
> We had difficulties taking out the parcel, I nearly hurt myself.
> Wrote to the Postal Customer Service...
> They said they would investigate... My foot!



Don’t you wonder about people? It took longer to stuff it down the letter box than to walk up and ring the bell. 
Any warmer today? 
We had snow last night. Guess the sandals will have to wait a little longer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Day of a bag - Loewe 

This morning, I was chosen!
I went to an enormous place filled with shoes, Ms C found some new black shoes to replace the ones that she thought looked like orthopedic shoes, the beat up ballet style flats, and the sneakers that were not ‘just right’. I think she is a little like Goldilocks. 
We hurried home so we could meet a friend who is picking us up for lunch, I got to ride in a darling little red BMW convertible! But the top was up so, no wind in my straps or my fuzzy pom-poms, and I was on the floor anyway. 
I was hung on the table by a very amusing purse-hangy do-dad (it has a pink unicorn on it - hahaha) and said hello to a beautiful Gucci Dionysus across the room. 
After lunch, I sat on the counter of a fun little store, where Ms C found a very interesting ring that she decided to take home, her friend bought a bracelet made by the same artist and I liked it almost as much as the ring. 
Then - we went to a tiny clothing store, one we had never been to. Ms C doesn’t usually go to these Boutiques because she feels uncomfortable, but this one was so fun! There were a lot of people there and when Ms C tried on a dress and showed her friend, so many people said ‘Oh that’s lovely!’ so she took it home too. 
Went home on the floorboards again; but then we had to run out to the grocery. The weather had changed (again!) and it was chilly, but I got to ride in the front seat of the car and in the front of the grocery cart. 
Once home though, I was put in the cubby which means I might get to go out again tomorrow! I told the Pallas and the briefcase (poor thing) all about my day and rested in case I go out again. 

Day of a bag, part 2 - Loewe

Woo hoo! I was chosen again! 
I was set on the counter next to the briefcase who sighed and said ‘Here we go again’. I wondered what she meant.
There was much rushing around, some excited running around the counter by the large fuzzy beast, and another bag was packed - a plastic-ish bag. Then we three were grabbed up, there was some beeping as the alarm was set and then out and down the steps to the car… where I was unceremoniously stuffed on top of the plastic bag and next to the briefcase in ‘Addie’s Car Seat’. 
We rode for a long time to the sound of under-the-breath cursing by Ms C. Apparently 95% of the drivers on the road are not very good drivers? 
Then we were all pulled out of the car seat, and the large fuzzy was let out, and everyone sped to the door of the office - Ms C was worried ‘the clients’ would be there before we were, but we made it on time.
Now I am set on her desk, watching her type and work on something called ‘reports’. I can hear some muttering of numbers. It’s very quiet here.


----------



## Mariapia

Cookiefiend said:


> Day of a bag - Loewe
> 
> This morning, I was chosen!
> I went to an enormous place filled with shoes, Ms C found some new black shoes to replace the ones that she thought looked like orthopedic shoes, the beat up ballet style flats, and the sneakers that were not ‘just right’. I think she is a little like Goldilocks.
> We hurried home so we could meet a friend who is picking us up for lunch, I got to ride in a darling little red BMW convertible! But the top was up so, no wind in my straps or my fuzzy pom-poms, and I was on the floor anyway.
> I was hung on the table by a very amusing purse-hangy do-dad (it has a pink unicorn on it - hahaha) and said hello to a beautiful Gucci Dionysus across the room.
> After lunch, I sat on the counter of a fun little store, where Ms C found a very interesting ring that she decided to take home, her friend bought a bracelet made by the same artist and I liked it almost as much as the ring.
> Then - we went to a tiny clothing store, one we had never been to. Ms C doesn’t usually go to these Boutiques because she feels uncomfortable, but this one was so fun! There were a lot of people there and when Ms C tried on a dress and showed her friend, so many people said ‘Oh that’s lovely!’ so she took it home too.
> Went home on the floorboards again; but then we had to run out to the grocery. The weather had changed (again!) and it was chilly, but I got to ride in the front seat of the car and in the front of the grocery cart.
> Once home though, I was put in the cubby which means I might get to go out again tomorrow! I told the Pallas and the briefcase (poor thing) all about my day and rested in case I go out again.
> 
> Day of a bag, part 2 - Loewe
> 
> Woo hoo! I was chosen again!
> I was set on the counter next to the briefcase who sighed and said ‘Here we go again’. I wondered what she meant.
> There was much rushing around, some excited running around the counter by the large fuzzy beast, and another bag was packed - a plastic-ish bag. Then we three were grabbed up, there was some beeping as the alarm was set and then out and down the steps to the car… where I was unceremoniously stuffed on top of the plastic bag and next to the briefcase in ‘Addie’s Car Seat’.
> We rode for a long time to the sound of under-the-breath cursing by Ms C. Apparently 95% of the drivers on the road are not very good drivers?
> Then we were all pulled out of the car seat, and the large fuzzy was let out, and everyone sped to the door of the office - Ms C was worried ‘the clients’ would be there before we were, but we made it on time.
> Now I am set on her desk, watching her type and work on something called ‘reports’. I can hear some muttering of numbers. It’s very quiet here.
> View attachment 3992296


Wow! Great story, Cookiefiend!
I enjoyed ever minute of it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Cookiefiend said:


> Day of a bag - Loewe
> 
> This morning, I was chosen!
> I went to an enormous place filled with shoes, Ms C found some new black shoes to replace the ones that she thought looked like orthopedic shoes, the beat up ballet style flats, and the sneakers that were not ‘just right’. I think she is a little like Goldilocks.
> We hurried home so we could meet a friend who is picking us up for lunch, I got to ride in a darling little red BMW convertible! But the top was up so, no wind in my straps or my fuzzy pom-poms, and I was on the floor anyway.
> I was hung on the table by a very amusing purse-hangy do-dad (it has a pink unicorn on it - hahaha) and said hello to a beautiful Gucci Dionysus across the room.
> After lunch, I sat on the counter of a fun little store, where Ms C found a very interesting ring that she decided to take home, her friend bought a bracelet made by the same artist and I liked it almost as much as the ring.
> Then - we went to a tiny clothing store, one we had never been to. Ms C doesn’t usually go to these Boutiques because she feels uncomfortable, but this one was so fun! There were a lot of people there and when Ms C tried on a dress and showed her friend, so many people said ‘Oh that’s lovely!’ so she took it home too.
> Went home on the floorboards again; but then we had to run out to the grocery. The weather had changed (again!) and it was chilly, but I got to ride in the front seat of the car and in the front of the grocery cart.
> Once home though, I was put in the cubby which means I might get to go out again tomorrow! I told the Pallas and the briefcase (poor thing) all about my day and rested in case I go out again.
> 
> Day of a bag, part 2 - Loewe
> 
> Woo hoo! I was chosen again!
> I was set on the counter next to the briefcase who sighed and said ‘Here we go again’. I wondered what she meant.
> There was much rushing around, some excited running around the counter by the large fuzzy beast, and another bag was packed - a plastic-ish bag. Then we three were grabbed up, there was some beeping as the alarm was set and then out and down the steps to the car… where I was unceremoniously stuffed on top of the plastic bag and next to the briefcase in ‘Addie’s Car Seat’.
> We rode for a long time to the sound of under-the-breath cursing by Ms C. Apparently 95% of the drivers on the road are not very good drivers?
> Then we were all pulled out of the car seat, and the large fuzzy was let out, and everyone sped to the door of the office - Ms C was worried ‘the clients’ would be there before we were, but we made it on time.
> Now I am set on her desk, watching her type and work on something called ‘reports’. I can hear some muttering of numbers. It’s very quiet here.
> View attachment 3992296


Very cool bag and story!
Serms like you had fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders,
hope everyone is well.
Still very slow days at work. I think they have made up a task for me. Had to research adresses for the whole day.  
Bright side: there was cake at the weekly market. Obviously (well not for me) the cake guy tried to flirt with me. I was concentrated on the cake. Fail.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders,
> hope everyone is well.
> Still very slow days at work. I think they have made up a task for me. Had to research adresses for the whole day.
> Bright side: there was cake at the weekly market. Obviously (well not for me) the cake guy tried to flirt with me. I was concentrated on the cake. Fail.



Maybe you better go back and check out cake (and the vendor) tomorrow [emoji6]
You know,for quality control purposes.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders,
> hope everyone is well.
> Still very slow days at work. I think they have made up a task for me. Had to research adresses for the whole day.
> Bright side: there was cake at the weekly market. Obviously (well not for me) the cake guy tried to flirt with me. I was concentrated on the cake. Fail.


A guy who flirts? Wow! All girls here say  that flirting men have disappeared from the surface of the earth.They don't even look at them... All they are interested in is their darned smartphones...


Murphy47 said:


> Maybe you better go back and check out cake (and the vendor) tomorrow [emoji6]
> You know,for quality control purposes.


Great advice, Murphy! A second visit to the market is indispensable...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Black is very trendy around here. TV decoration programmes show us black tiled baththrooms, black kitchen furniture and so on. I am not a fan of those..


Black shows EVERY scratch. Not my choice for furniture. Tile would be nightmare o' soap scum.


Cookiefiend said:


> Day of a bag - Loewe
> 
> This morning, I was chosen!
> I went to an enormous place filled with shoes, Ms C found some new black shoes to replace the ones that she thought looked like orthopedic shoes, the beat up ballet style flats, and the sneakers that were not ‘just right’. I think she is a little like Goldilocks.
> We hurried home so we could meet a friend who is picking us up for lunch, I got to ride in a darling little red BMW convertible! But the top was up so, no wind in my straps or my fuzzy pom-poms, and I was on the floor anyway.
> I was hung on the table by a very amusing purse-hangy do-dad (it has a pink unicorn on it - hahaha) and said hello to a beautiful Gucci Dionysus across the room.
> After lunch, I sat on the counter of a fun little store, where Ms C found a very interesting ring that she decided to take home, her friend bought a bracelet made by the same artist and I liked it almost as much as the ring.
> Then - we went to a tiny clothing store, one we had never been to. Ms C doesn’t usually go to these Boutiques because she feels uncomfortable, but this one was so fun! There were a lot of people there and when Ms C tried on a dress and showed her friend, so many people said ‘Oh that’s lovely!’ so she took it home too.
> Went home on the floorboards again; but then we had to run out to the grocery. The weather had changed (again!) and it was chilly, but I got to ride in the front seat of the car and in the front of the grocery cart.
> Once home though, I was put in the cubby which means I might get to go out again tomorrow! I told the Pallas and the briefcase (poor thing) all about my day and rested in case I go out again.
> 
> Day of a bag, part 2 - Loewe
> 
> Woo hoo! I was chosen again!
> I was set on the counter next to the briefcase who sighed and said ‘Here we go again’. I wondered what she meant.
> There was much rushing around, some excited running around the counter by the large fuzzy beast, and another bag was packed - a plastic-ish bag. Then we three were grabbed up, there was some beeping as the alarm was set and then out and down the steps to the car… where I was unceremoniously stuffed on top of the plastic bag and next to the briefcase in ‘Addie’s Car Seat’.
> We rode for a long time to the sound of under-the-breath cursing by Ms C. Apparently 95% of the drivers on the road are not very good drivers?
> Then we were all pulled out of the car seat, and the large fuzzy was let out, and everyone sped to the door of the office - Ms C was worried ‘the clients’ would be there before we were, but we made it on time.
> Now I am set on her desk, watching her type and work on something called ‘reports’. I can hear some muttering of numbers. It’s very quiet here.
> View attachment 3992296


 Hooray!
Great bag & adventures!


Ludmilla said:


> Bright side: there was cake at the weekly market. Obviously (well not for me) the cake guy tried to flirt with me. I was concentrated on the cake. Fail.


Cake? Sounds "win" to me. World has more men. But sugar is tasty.


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for new bag support, all.

Post office apologized, said will talk to people, blah-blah= meaningless appeasement talk.
Meh. Did what could.
@Mariapia Down coat in letterbox?!

Silly World adventures:
City building has dry erase board with changing topics. Use provided marker to add ideas.
Currently= NAME A WOMAN YOU ADMIRE

Men's athletic pants & keen sandals, yellow reflective band around each ankle, sweat pooled in eyebrows--I lock up bike.
Remove helmet & attach to patagonia atom sling.
Little girl compliments my "pink hand things"= cycling gloves.
I thank her. Then notice chain grease under my fingernails.

Walk inside building & glance at board.
OMG.
Long pause o' shock.
Someone has written MY name there.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for new bag support, all.
> 
> Post office apologized, said will talk to people, blah-blah= meaningless appeasement talk.
> Meh. Did what could.
> @Mariapia Down coat in letterbox?!
> 
> Silly World adventures:
> City building has dry erase board with changing topics. Use provided marker to add ideas.
> Currently= NAME A WOMAN YOU ADMIRE
> 
> Men's athletic pants & keen sandals, yellow reflective band around each ankle, sweat pooled in eyebrows--I lock up bike.
> Remove helmet & attach to patagonia atom sling.
> Little girl compliments my "pink hand things"= cycling gloves.
> I thank her. Then notice chain grease under my fingernails.
> 
> Walk inside building & glance at board.
> OMG.
> Long pause o' shock.
> Someone has written MY name there.


Awwww. This is nice! 
Do you recognise the handwriting?


----------



## Ludmilla

Going home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe you better go back and check out cake (and the vendor) tomorrow [emoji6]
> You know,for quality control purposes.


Hehe. Cakes only on Thursday. I just remember that he looked a bit young. 


Mariapia said:


> A guy who flirts? Wow! All girls here say  that flirting men have disappeared from the surface of the earth.They don't even look at them... All they are interested in is their darned smartphones...
> 
> Great advice, Murphy! A second visit to the market is indispensable...


French men do not flirt?? 
And I thought this is just a problem with us grumpy Germans.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for new bag support, all.
> 
> Post office apologized, said will talk to people, blah-blah= meaningless appeasement talk.
> Meh. Did what could.
> @Mariapia Down coat in letterbox?!
> 
> Silly World adventures:
> City building has dry erase board with changing topics. Use provided marker to add ideas.
> Currently= NAME A WOMAN YOU ADMIRE
> 
> Men's athletic pants & keen sandals, yellow reflective band around each ankle, sweat pooled in eyebrows--I lock up bike.
> Remove helmet & attach to patagonia atom sling.
> Little girl compliments my "pink hand things"= cycling gloves.
> I thank her. Then notice chain grease under my fingernails.
> 
> Walk inside building & glance at board.
> OMG.
> Long pause o' shock.
> Someone has written MY name there.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Cakes only on Thursday. I just remember that he looked a bit young.
> 
> French men do not flirt??
> And I thought this is just a problem with us grumpy Germans.


No, French men don't flirt any longer.... Maybe we should try Italy....


----------



## magdalinka

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for new bag support, all.
> 
> Post office apologized, said will talk to people, blah-blah= meaningless appeasement talk.
> Meh. Did what could.
> @Mariapia Down coat in letterbox?!
> 
> Silly World adventures:
> City building has dry erase board with changing topics. Use provided marker to add ideas.
> Currently= NAME A WOMAN YOU ADMIRE
> 
> Men's athletic pants & keen sandals, yellow reflective band around each ankle, sweat pooled in eyebrows--I lock up bike.
> Remove helmet & attach to patagonia atom sling.
> Little girl compliments my "pink hand things"= cycling gloves.
> I thank her. Then notice chain grease under my fingernails.
> 
> Walk inside building & glance at board.
> OMG.
> Long pause o' shock.
> Someone has written MY name there.


Aww that's great! Must feel good to be secretly admired


----------



## Mariapia

Oh dear, the rain is back....
No choice, this morning... I am taking out my Longchamp Neo.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3995758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, the rain is back....
> No choice, this morning... I am taking out my Longchamp Neo.



Love that color! 
So cheery on a gloomy day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3995758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, the rain is back....
> No choice, this morning... I am taking out my Longchamp Neo.


Sorry about the rain but great color for the day!


----------



## Murphy47

So there I was, hiding in the very bottom cubicle in the very back all sad and depressed. 
Then this very nice lady spotted me. She looked me over very well.
But before I knew it I was back in the cubby after barely seeing the light of day. 
Just as I thought “Nope, not going home today”, I was whisked away to the checkout stand. 
This snarky looking Edie bag was being returned ( globs of edgekote on the leather and a big gluey thumbprint in the leather) and I was placed carefully in the bag. 
Don’t know why, she swung me all around on the way to the car. 
Now we’re all loaded up and ready for tomorrow’s adventure ( the grocery store).


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3996747
> 
> So there I was, hiding in the very bottom cubicle in the very back all sad and depressed.
> Then this very nice lady spotted me. She looked me over very well.
> But before I knew it I was back in the cubby after barely seeing the light of day.
> Just as I thought “Nope, not going home today”, I was whisked away to the checkout stand.
> This snarky looking Edie bag was being returned ( globs of edgekote on the leather and a big gluey thumbprint in the leather) and I was placed carefully in the bag.
> Don’t know why, she swung me all around on the way to the car.
> Now we’re all loaded up and ready for tomorrow’s adventure ( the grocery store).


Love the story and the bag!  Great job!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love the story and the bag!  Great job!



Thanks! Been fancying this bag for awhile but it didn’t go cheap enough until today.


----------



## magdalinka

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3995758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, the rain is back....
> No choice, this morning... I am taking out my Longchamp Neo.


Love that pop of color! Coral is one of my favorites. I don't know why but only my colorful bags get compliments. 


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3996747
> 
> So there I was, hiding in the very bottom cubicle in the very back all sad and depressed.
> Then this very nice lady spotted me. She looked me over very well.
> But before I knew it I was back in the cubby after barely seeing the light of day.
> Just as I thought “Nope, not going home today”, I was whisked away to the checkout stand.
> This snarky looking Edie bag was being returned ( globs of edgekote on the leather and a big gluey thumbprint in the leather) and I was placed carefully in the bag.
> Don’t know why, she swung me all around on the way to the car.
> Now we’re all loaded up and ready for tomorrow’s adventure ( the grocery store).


Cute find and fun story . Glad you rescued this poor bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3996747
> 
> So there I was, hiding in the very bottom cubicle in the very back all sad and depressed.
> Then this very nice lady spotted me. She looked me over very well.
> But before I knew it I was back in the cubby after barely seeing the light of day.
> Just as I thought “Nope, not going home today”, I was whisked away to the checkout stand.
> This snarky looking Edie bag was being returned ( globs of edgekote on the leather and a big gluey thumbprint in the leather) and I was placed carefully in the bag.
> Don’t know why, she swung me all around on the way to the car.
> Now we’re all loaded up and ready for tomorrow’s adventure ( the grocery store).


Lucky girl. You've found a lovely home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, French men don't flirt any longer.... Maybe we should try Italy....


Good grief. There goes one of my believes about the French. 
I have no idea about Italians. All I know is - they have smartphones, too. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3995758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, the rain is back....
> No choice, this morning... I am taking out my Longchamp Neo.


Happy colour nevertheless!


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 3996747
> 
> So there I was, hiding in the very bottom cubicle in the very back all sad and depressed.
> Then this very nice lady spotted me. She looked me over very well.
> But before I knew it I was back in the cubby after barely seeing the light of day.
> Just as I thought “Nope, not going home today”, I was whisked away to the checkout stand.
> This snarky looking Edie bag was being returned ( globs of edgekote on the leather and a big gluey thumbprint in the leather) and I was placed carefully in the bag.
> Don’t know why, she swung me all around on the way to the car.
> Now we’re all loaded up and ready for tomorrow’s adventure ( the grocery store).


Wow! I like that story!
And I like the bag of course. The Mercer is one of the Coach bags that speaks a lot to me.
Hope you two have tons of fun together (at the grocery store and everywhere else). 


magdalinka said:


> I don't know why but only my colorful bags get compliments.


I guess because most people (like me) indulge in brown and black. Wearing fun colours is always brave!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, islanders!
After freezing cold it is quite springy, today.


Brother is celebrating his 50. birthday.
What are your plans, today?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, islanders!
> After freezing cold it is quite springy, today.
> View attachment 3997169
> 
> Brother is celebrating his 50. birthday.
> What are your plans, today?


Happy birthday to your brother, Ludmilla.
And happy family celebration ! 
No plans for me today....
I just went out and came back drenched. 
Rain and strong winds.
I nearly broke my umbrella .
I have just dried my hair and jeans.
Going to have a strong espresso and switch on the TV...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, islanders!
> After freezing cold it is quite springy, today.
> View attachment 3997169
> 
> Brother is celebrating his 50. birthday.
> What are your plans, today?


I’m going to church, dinner with the family and then a concert tonight.  I hope your brother has a happy birthday!


----------



## Senf

Yeah today is first day of spring!
Got revived from hybernation in the bottom drawer of the closet.
Was stuffed full with coffee mug, slippers and the usual suspects and off I went to psychodramatic even experience.
Got challenged by spending my time with 10 psychiatrists.
Now I am one smart self reflected bag. Could act out some of my problems with my caregiver! Feel reliefed that other bags feel insufficient, too.

Then got deep under the ground in a fast moving train. Caregiver promised to take me for a walk - to cool off and get my problems out of my straps.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy birthday to your brother, Ludmilla.
> And happy family celebration !
> No plans for me today....
> I just went out and came back drenched.
> Rain and strong winds.
> I nearly broke my umbrella .
> I have just dried my hair and jeans.
> Going to have a strong espresso and switch on the TV...


Ah no, you are having bad weather again! What a bummer.
Celebration was fun - we had lunch together. Just closest family. 


Tomsmom said:


> I’m going to church, dinner with the family and then a concert tonight.  I hope your brother has a happy birthday!


Thank you! I hope you have fun at the concert! 


Senf said:


> Yeah today is first day of spring!
> Got revived from hybernation in the bottom drawer of the closet.
> Was stuffed full with coffee mug, slippers and the usual suspects and off I went to psychodramatic even experience.
> Got challenged by spending my time with 10 psychiatrists.
> Now I am one smart self reflected bag. Could act out some of my problems with my caregiver! Feel reliefed that other bags feel insufficient, too.
> 
> Then got deep under the ground in a fast moving train. Caregiver promised to take me for a walk - to cool off and get my problems out of my straps.


Ugh. This sounds like work on Sunday. 
Not nice at all.
Bag is very pretty! What brand is it?


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Celebration was fun - we had lunch together. Just closest family.
> 
> 
> Ugh. This sounds like work on Sunday.
> Not nice at all.
> Bag is very pretty! What brand is it?



Great that you celebrated together and had fun!

Yes it was work, but the group was so nice and fun! Had so many good laughs!
It‘s a Dooney and Bourke Tobi tote.
Love Dooney - because you can‘t easily buy it here, so no one except maybe American tourists have the same bag


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Great that you celebrated together and had fun!
> 
> Yes it was work, but the group was so nice and fun! Had so many good laughs!
> It‘s a Dooney and Bourke Tobi tote.
> Love Dooney - because you can‘t easily buy it here, so no one except maybe American tourists have the same bag



Not too many tourists will have that bag. It’s too cute.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Will you believe it, the sun is back this morning.
Time to take out my Girolata..


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3998236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Will you believe it, the sun is back this morning.
> Time to take out my Girolata..


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Great that you celebrated together and had fun!
> 
> Yes it was work, but the group was so nice and fun! Had so many good laughs!
> It‘s a Dooney and Bourke Tobi tote.
> Love Dooney - because you can‘t easily buy it here, so no one except maybe American tourists have the same bag


Glad that working on Sunday was fun for you. 
I love D&B, too! I have the Flo satchel.  I is one of my most treasured bags. 
Where did you get your D&B? Did you order from their website?


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3998236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Will you believe it, the sun is back this morning.
> Time to take out my Girolata..


I hope you know that I love this bag of yours. Esp. with that super cute charm!


----------



## Ludmilla

More or less ready to hop on the train to the big city again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 3998236
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Will you believe it, the sun is back this morning.
> Time to take out my Girolata..


Gorgeous bag!  Yayyy for the sun !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 3998411
> 
> More or less ready to hop on the train to the big city again.


Have a safe trip, great color on that Longchamp!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Have a safe trip, great color on that Longchamp!


Thank you!


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> I love D&B, too! I have the Flo satchel.  I is one of my most treasured bags.
> Where did you get your D&B? Did you order from their website?



This one I got from QVC Germany, they also send to Austria.
But most of my Dooneys I got from Maycy‘s - because they were the only ones with a borderfree account. Now Dooney offers shipment for decent prices from their own website too.


----------



## remainsilly

Catching up on thread...


Ludmilla said:


> Awwww. This is nice!
> Do you recognise the handwriting?


It was legible--which rules out many sloppy scrawlers I know.


Mariapia said:


> No, French men don't flirt any longer.... Maybe we should try Italy....


Greece. Men definitely flirt there.
1 gave me a rose.
---
Great bags, islanders!
You have been a busy crew o' fashionable ladies.
Whereas I still am cycling with patagonia atom sling.
And delivering a cake pop to friend.


Luckily, I dislike cake pops--so it will arrive un-nibbled.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Catching up on thread...
> 
> It was legible--which rules out many sloppy scrawlers I know.
> 
> Greece. Men definitely flirt there.
> 1 gave me a rose.
> ---
> Great bags, islanders!
> You have been a busy crew o' fashionable ladies.
> Whereas I still am cycling with patagonia atom sling.
> And delivering a cake pop to friend.
> View attachment 3998844
> 
> Luckily, I dislike cake pops--so it will arrive un-nibbled.



I like cake. Cakes pops seem to me to be a giant mess waiting to happen. 
Sun trying to come out here and melt yesterdays snow.


----------



## Murphy47

Quiet day here on the island. 
Sun finally came out and it’s supposed to be 60 by Thursday. 
Been shopping. Will post later as it’s nap time for Murph.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World's warped logic:
Cycle on a crazy rough road--to enjoy the pear tree flowers.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World's warped logic:
> Cycle on a crazy rough road--to enjoy the pear tree flowers.
> View attachment 4000064



Looks pretty. Can’t wait for them to bloom here.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Quiet day here on the island.
> Sun finally came out and it’s supposed to be 60 by Thursday.
> Been shopping. Will post later as it’s nap time for Murph.


Sunny Wednesday here... before the return of pouring rain tomorrow.
Rushing out to get some tan..


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> This one I got from QVC Germany, they also send to Austria.
> But most of my Dooneys I got from Maycy‘s - because they were the only ones with a borderfree account. Now Dooney offers shipment for decent prices from their own website too.


Thank you! This is good to know. I never found them on QVC Germany. Need to take another look! 


remainsilly said:


> Catching up on thread...
> 
> It was legible--which rules out many sloppy scrawlers I know.
> 
> Greece. Men definitely flirt there.
> 1 gave me a rose.
> ---
> Great bags, islanders!
> You have been a busy crew o' fashionable ladies.
> Whereas I still am cycling with patagonia atom sling.
> And delivering a cake pop to friend.
> View attachment 3998844
> 
> Luckily, I dislike cake pops--so it will arrive un-nibbled.


Delivering cake is a very important job.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly World's warped logic:
> Cycle on a crazy rough road--to enjoy the pear tree flowers.
> View attachment 4000064


Very pretty street!


Mariapia said:


> Sunny Wednesday here... before the return of pouring rain tomorrow.
> Rushing out to get some tan..


Hehe. We had rain this morning. 
Have fun bathing in the sun!


----------



## Mariapia

Well, well, well.... It's raining cats and dogs today....
No leather bag of course but the best selling Le Pliage on the Island.
My bilberry is going out with me.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4001764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.... It's raining cats and dogs today....
> No leather bag of course but the best selling Le Pliage on the Island.
> My bilberry is going out with me.



Bilberry is an awesome choice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4001764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.... It's raining cats and dogs today....
> No leather bag of course but the best selling Le Pliage on the Island.
> My bilberry is going out with me.



I’m sorry for the rain love bilberry,  bag twins!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4001764
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, well, well.... It's raining cats and dogs today....
> No leather bag of course but the best selling Le Pliage on the Island.
> My bilberry is going out with me.





Murphy47 said:


> Bilberry is an awesome choice!





Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry for the rain love bilberry,  bag twins!


Love Bilberry! I see it so often on the streets - I bet it is the best selling LP everywhere!


----------



## Ludmilla

I am ill! 
Being an ill single sucks. You have to do everything alone and you cannot complain to anyone. 
I hope the other islanders are well and happy!


----------



## magdalinka

Ludmilla said:


> I am ill!
> Being an ill single sucks. You have to do everything alone and you cannot complain to anyone.
> I hope the other islanders are well and happy!



But we are here to provide some moral support!! Feel better Ludmila, sending you a virtual chicken soup [emoji501] [emoji847]


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> I am ill!
> Being an ill single sucks. You have to do everything alone and you cannot complain to anyone.
> I hope the other islanders are well and happy!



Oh no! Hope you get well soon.
Can fully embrace the feeling that there is nobody to complain.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am ill!
> Being an ill single sucks. You have to do everything alone and you cannot complain to anyone.
> I hope the other islanders are well and happy!


oh no!
Can you go to the country house for the weekend ?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am ill!
> Being an ill single sucks. You have to do everything alone and you cannot complain to anyone.
> I hope the other islanders are well and happy!


Oh no I hope you feel better ASAP!!  Sending virtual feel better vibes~~~~~


----------



## Murphy47

I am so sorry you are ill. [emoji45]
Don’t feel sad you are alone. My husband always has to be SICKER than I. Moaning and groaning. Unable to get his own tissues, food, medicine. Can’t reach the remote. 
He’s so much trouble I always get up and take care of him instead of focusing on me. 
Do any places do deliveries? If so order what u want and have it sent. Watch what u want on tv. Focus on getting better. 
Men are giant babies and rarely helpful when you are sick. 
Feel better soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am so sorry you are ill. [emoji45]
> Don’t feel sad you are alone. My husband always has to be SICKER than I. Moaning and groaning. Unable to get his own tissues, food, medicine. Can’t reach the remote.
> He’s so much trouble I always get up and take care of him instead of focusing on me.
> Do any places do deliveries? If so order what u want and have it sent. Watch what u want on tv. Focus on getting better.
> Men are giant babies and rarely helpful when you are sick.
> Feel better soon.


Absolutely true, Murphy.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am ill!
> Being an ill single sucks. You have to do everything alone and you cannot complain to anyone.
> I hope the other islanders are well and happy!


Oh no. Change of seasons got you.
A wiley time, full o' germs & stress--rest well, my friend.

Is tough to feel alone, when ill.
Caught flu in NZ--had to try unfamiliar medicines & snuffle into tissues during conversations.
On different trip, broke bone & limped through airports.
Man was home, nowhere nearby. Unhelpful. 
But he did drive me to hospital yesterday. 
(I am fine.)

Magic o' the day:
Free cake pop!
Something resembling a parrot?!
Truly bizarre. 
Will feed it to friend.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh no. Change of seasons got you.
> A wiley time, full o' germs & stress--rest well, my friend.
> 
> Is tough to feel alone, when ill.
> Caught flu in NZ--had to try unfamiliar medicines & snuffle into tissues during conversations.
> On different trip, broke bone & limped through airports.
> Man was home, nowhere nearby. Unhelpful.
> But he did drive me to hospital yesterday.
> (I am fine.)
> 
> Magic o' the day:
> Free cake pop!
> Something resembling a parrot?!
> Truly bizarre.
> Will feed it to friend.



Glad u are fine! 
This has been a hard month for we islanders.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, the Moscow Paris is back.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the Moscow Paris is back.



Ugh. This is just the weirdest spring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all for the moral support and virtual chicken soup! 
The night was really unfun thanks to the sore throat, but at least this is better now.
Reading a crime story and working on a crochet project. I do foresee a DVD this evening.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> But he did drive me to hospital yesterday.
> (I am fine.)


Hospital?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the Moscow Paris is back.


The cold is back around here, too.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> The cold is back around here, too.


❄️ Having snow in March sucks.
Right now it is snowing outside and I am stuck at work and can‘t even enjoy a walk in the snowflakes.
Well weather forecast predicted snow tomorrow too... Will have to return to my nylon bags


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the Moscow Paris is back.


 Further fashion theme ideas--
"Moscow Paris" could include tall, fuzzy hats. Black boots with short skirts.
Gold braid & red. Plus handbags shaped as long baguettes & handwarmer muffs with hidden pockets.
Everything windproof & water skins.
(Watch out, Gucci & Dior. Our islander weather-style trend is IT!)


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for the moral support and virtual chicken soup!
> The night was really unfun thanks to the sore throat, but at least this is better now.
> Reading a crime story and working on a crochet project. I do foresee a DVD this evening.


Reading crime stories, too. Great for Spring--get blood flowing & intrigue levels awakened! 
Plus subconscious room games of, "Who most resembles a psychotic killer?"


Ludmilla said:


> Hospital?


Vampires wanted blood work. No biggie.


----------



## remainsilly

Battling to maintain healthy skin, along with all-weather cycling.
Nourishing mask:
*1 avocado (peeled, pitted, mashed)
*1/2 sweet potato OR 1 carrot (peeled, cooked, mashed)
*1/2 cup heavy cream
*3 Tablespoons honey
Combine all. Spread over face/neck & relax 15 minutes. Rinse with cool water.

So far, cannot use this without slathering into hair, also. Washes out fine.
Store unused mask mixture in sealed container (in refrigerator), for later.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> [emoji300]️ Having snow in March sucks.
> Right now it is snowing outside and I am stuck at work and can‘t even enjoy a walk in the snowflakes.
> Well weather forecast predicted snow tomorrow too... Will have to return to my nylon bags



Love my LC but also ready for a change!!
Erin Go Braugh!![emoji256]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Battling to maintain healthy skin, along with all-weather cycling.
> Nourishing mask:
> *1 avocado (peeled, pitted, mashed)
> *1/2 sweet potato OR 1 carrot (peeled, cooked, mashed)
> *1/2 cup heavy cream
> *3 Tablespoons honey
> Combine all. Spread over face/neck & relax 15 minutes. Rinse with cool water.
> 
> So far, cannot use this without slathering into hair, also. Washes out fine.
> Store unused mask mixture in sealed container (in refrigerator), for later.



First I thought it was for a dip to go with beverages. Lol. 
Bet it smells great!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> First I thought it was for a dip to go with beverages. Lol.
> Bet it smells great!


 Is similar to wearing dip or baby food!
But chock full o' vitamin E, protein, calcium, anti-oxidant vitamins, beta-carotene. 
Rebuilds skin collagen & texture, diminishes age spots.
It's science, yo.

Happy St. Pat's Day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for the moral support and virtual chicken soup!
> The night was really unfun thanks to the sore throat, but at least this is better now.
> Reading a crime story and working on a crochet project. I do foresee a DVD this evening.


Yesterday, doctors were on television to explain that the cold wave is bringing colds and sore throats...
We shouldn't have put away our hats and scarves when the  temperatures were higher, they said ...
Stay warm, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> ❄️ Having snow in March sucks.
> Right now it is snowing outside and I am stuck at work and can‘t even enjoy a walk in the snowflakes.
> Well weather forecast predicted snow tomorrow too... Will have to return to my nylon bags


It was snowing this night - most of it is gone by now. Temperatures are ready for an epic fall again. Brrrrrr.


remainsilly said:


> Further fashion theme ideas--
> "Moscow Paris" could include tall, fuzzy hats. Black boots with short skirts.
> Gold braid & red. Plus handbags shaped as long baguettes & handwarmer muffs with hidden pockets.
> Everything windproof & water skins.
> (Watch out, Gucci & Dior. Our islander weather-style trend is IT!)
> 
> Reading crime stories, too. Great for Spring--get blood flowing & intrigue levels awakened!
> Plus subconscious room games of, "Who most resembles a psychotic killer?"
> 
> Vampires wanted blood work. No biggie.


Hehe. We should wear some scary stuff to scare winter away!
Glad, that hospital visit was no biggie. 


remainsilly said:


> Battling to maintain healthy skin, along with all-weather cycling.
> Nourishing mask:
> *1 avocado (peeled, pitted, mashed)
> *1/2 sweet potato OR 1 carrot (peeled, cooked, mashed)
> *1/2 cup heavy cream
> *3 Tablespoons honey
> Combine all. Spread over face/neck & relax 15 minutes. Rinse with cool water.
> 
> So far, cannot use this without slathering into hair, also. Washes out fine.
> Store unused mask mixture in sealed container (in refrigerator), for later.





Murphy47 said:


> First I thought it was for a dip to go with beverages. Lol.
> Bet it smells great!


I am sure it tastes great, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday, doctors were on television to explain that the cold wave is bringing colds and sore throats...
> We shouldn't have put away our hats and scarves when the  temperatures were higher, they said ...
> Stay warm, Ludmilla.



Doctors explain things so badly. 
It’s not the cold weather that brings germs( it actually kills them), it’s all the folks huddled inside somewhere warm that spreads germs. 

Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!! 
Hubble tweaked shoulder whilst doing something MANLY. 
Remember how we talked about how men are more “fragile” than women? 
He spent all of yesterday laying about in a chair moaning how his shoulder hurt. Ugh.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Is similar to wearing dip or baby food!
> But chock full o' vitamin E, protein, calcium, anti-oxidant vitamins, beta-carotene.
> Rebuilds skin collagen & texture, diminishes age spots.
> It's science, yo.
> 
> Happy St. Pat's Day.


Is it St. Pat's day already?! 
Hmmm. I think I should note down the mask recipe!


Mariapia said:


> Yesterday, doctors were on television to explain that the cold wave is bringing colds and sore throats...
> We shouldn't have put away our hats and scarves when the  temperatures were higher, they said ...
> Stay warm, Ludmilla.


My winter clothes are still around. I never put them away before May.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Doctors explain things so badly.
> It’s not the cold weather that brings germs( it actually kills them), it’s all the folks huddled inside somewhere warm that spreads germs.
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!!
> Hubble tweaked shoulder whilst doing something MANLY.
> Remember how we talked about how men are more “fragile” than women?
> He spent all of yesterday laying about in a chair moaning how his shoulder hurt. Ugh.


I agree about the doctors. I think main problems are riding in an overheated full underground train.
I also think that dry cold weather does not hurt as badly as those wet almost warm days.
Uh oh. Hubby hurt himself? I hope he gets well soon, so your nerves won't get hurt.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I agree about the doctors. I think main problems are riding in an overheated full underground train.
> I also think that dry cold weather does not hurt as badly as those wet almost warm days.
> Uh oh. Hubby hurt himself? I hope he gets well soon, so your nerves won't get hurt.



My solution: retail therapy. 
Plus I all of a sudden discover many “errands” I must do [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My solution: retail therapy.
> Plus I all of a sudden discover many “errands” I must do [emoji6]


Hehe. This sounds fun!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> We shouldn't have put away our hats and scarves when the temperatures were higher, they said ...


I carry jacket in summer. For visiting icy air-conditioned stores.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. We should wear some scary stuff to scare winter away!
> Glad, that hospital visit was no biggie.


Thanks.
Surprised some of the new trend clothes have not scared away Old Man Winter.Green metallic items with fringe terrify me into hiding. As do denim overalls worn without shirts.


Murphy47 said:


> Doctors explain things so badly.
> It’s not the cold weather that brings germs( it actually kills them), it’s all the folks huddled inside somewhere warm that spreads germs


Hope hubby feels better soon. Muscle twinges are the worst.

Ah...knew a pharmacy clerk who kept can of Lysol nearby.
Whenever the inconsiderate, coughing & sneezing masses spewed their flying germs everywhere--Lysol can appeared. Hosed down *entire* countertop & register area. Plus some of the floor. Whilst holding hand over mouth.
Many were stupified. Even insulted. 
But I considered him a hero.


----------



## magdalinka

Murphy47 said:


> Doctors explain things so badly.
> It’s not the cold weather that brings germs( it actually kills them), it’s all the folks huddled inside somewhere warm that spreads germs.
> 
> Hope everyone is hanging in there!!!!
> Hubble tweaked shoulder whilst doing something MANLY.
> Remember how we talked about how men are more “fragile” than women?
> He spent all of yesterday laying about in a chair moaning how his shoulder hurt. Ugh.


I watched a video of this funny nurse after a double shift giving people a piece of her mind. It was pretty entertaining. See if I can find it again. LOL at MANLY chores, sounds all too familiar.


----------



## magdalinka

Here it is


----------



## Mariapia

magdalinka said:


> Here it is



There is something called vaccination....
Personally I get the shot every year and so far I have never caught the flu.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sooo, after another unhappy night with lots of coughing I went to the doctor this morning. Officially ill until Friday. The waiting room at the doctor was FULL. So many are ill and a friend who is pharmacist told me that a lot of medicine is sold out. For example the stuff I got against the cough is not available in her area anymore. 
Watched "Midsummer night's dream" and now I am watching the snow falling outside my window.
What is anybody else doing?


----------



## Ludmilla

magdalinka said:


> Here it is



I wish I could watch it. The internet on my phone is too week for videos.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I carry jacket in summer. For visiting icy air-conditioned stores.
> 
> Thanks.
> Surprised some of the new trend clothes have not scared away Old Man Winter.Green metallic items with fringe terrify me into hiding. As do denim overalls worn without shirts.
> 
> Hope hubby feels better soon. Muscle twinges are the worst.
> 
> Ah...knew a pharmacy clerk who kept can of Lysol nearby.
> Whenever the inconsiderate, coughing & sneezing masses spewed their flying germs everywhere--Lysol can appeared. Hosed down *entire* countertop & register area. Plus some of the floor. Whilst holding hand over mouth.
> Many were stupified. Even insulted.
> But I considered him a hero.


I understand this pharmacy guy!
Hmmm. I fear green metallics are not enough for this winter. We need help from the Perchten!


(My family has 20cm snow at the country house....)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sooo, after another unhappy night with lots of coughing I went to the doctor this morning. Officially ill until Friday. The waiting room at the doctor was FULL. So many are ill and a friend who is pharmacist told me that a lot of medicine is sold out. For example the stuff I got against the cough is not available in her area anymore.
> Watched "Midsummer night's dream" and now I am watching the snow falling outside my window.
> What is anybody else doing?


 Coughing is exhausting. 
Did the doctor prescribe antibiotics?
If he did, you should feel better in a day or two, Ludmilla.
In the meantime, don't forget to drink more than usual. 
Watching dvds and having a good rest at home seems like a great plan..


----------



## remainsilly

magdalinka said:


> I watched a video of this funny nurse after a double shift giving people a piece of her mind. It was pretty entertaining. See if I can find it again. LOL at MANLY chores, sounds all too familiar.


Thanks for sharing.
Sometimes, healthcare peeps just GOTTA vent about the fools.



Mariapia said:


> There is something called vaccination....
> Personally I get the shot every year and so far I have never caught the flu.


Flu here developed resistance to vaccine. New one had to be developed.
Tricky stuff.


Ludmilla said:


> What is anybody else doing?


I finally sorted out the "prescribing meds patient is allergic to is bad," situation. And should heal, now.
Sorry you are ill--but sick leave from work!


Ludmilla said:


> I understand this pharmacy guy!
> Hmmm. I fear green metallics are not enough for this winter. We need help from the Perchten!
> View attachment 4007017
> 
> (My family has 20cm snow at the country house....)


Snow worries me. Deeply. It ranks up there with horse horrors.
LOVE the Perchten!
Need to attach 1 to my bike. To scare clueless SUV drivers into paying attention. To world outside their fast food wrappers.


----------



## Senf

magdalinka said:


> Here it is




Too cute. Ranting about germs but wearing hospital clothes - and even more waaaah a stethoskope in her private car?????




Perchten did not work properly this year - the season to scare people is already over but the snow is still there.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning islanders! 
Hope everyone is hanging in there. 
Gloomy still here in the Middle. 
Out with mom today. 
Maybe some bag porn later!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !!

Ludmilla feel better!

I have a minute at work so I thought I’d pop on . Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !!
> 
> Ludmilla feel better!
> 
> I have a minute at work so I thought I’d pop on . Happy Tuesday!



Happy Tuesday! 
Still waiting on Spring.....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> Still waiting on Spring.....


Everyone is waiting, Murphy...


----------



## Senf

Tomorrow is the first day of meterologic spring - so it better comes...or else I might start distrusting weather forecasts


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Coughing is exhausting.
> Did the doctor prescribe antibiotics?
> If he did, you should feel better in a day or two, Ludmilla.
> In the meantime, don't forget to drink more than usual.
> Watching dvds and having a good rest at home seems like a great plan..


Nope, no antibiotics. It's a viral infection.
Thanks to the coughing medicine I had a more or less calm night. Slowly, I am feeling better. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks for sharing.
> Sometimes, healthcare peeps just GOTTA vent about the fools.
> 
> 
> Flu here developed resistance to vaccine. New one had to be developed.
> Tricky stuff.
> 
> I finally sorted out the "prescribing meds patient is allergic to is bad," situation. And should heal, now.
> Sorry you are ill--but sick leave from work!
> 
> Snow worries me. Deeply. It ranks up there with horse horrors.
> LOVE the Perchten!
> Need to attach 1 to my bike. To scare clueless SUV drivers into paying attention. To world outside their fast food wrappers.



 I guess the Perchten should scare SUV drivers nicely. 
Snow is not horrific - it is actually very nice (but I should not say this in March, when everything is white outside ).


Senf said:


> Too cute. Ranting about germs but wearing hospital clothes - and even more waaaah a stethoskope in her private car?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perchten did not work properly this year - the season to scare people is already over but the snow is still there.


Hehe. That's why I thought that the Perchten should do a second round. 
To achieve better results.


Murphy47 said:


> Good morning islanders!
> Hope everyone is hanging in there.
> Gloomy still here in the Middle.
> Out with mom today.
> Maybe some bag porn later!



Ooooooh bag porn! 


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !!
> 
> Ludmilla feel better!
> 
> I have a minute at work so I thought I’d pop on . Happy Tuesday!


Happy Tuesday! 
Hope you are well!


Mariapia said:


> Everyone is waiting, Murphy...


Yes! Waiting.....


Senf said:


> Tomorrow is the first day of meterologic spring - so it better comes...or else I might start distrusting weather forecasts


My mother just told me that it has been snowing for hours at her place.....


----------



## Murphy47

No snow here. Just cold and crappy. 
It sure doesn’t feel like Equinox. My poor crocuses. 
As promised, bag porn. 
Coach Lexi in mixed leathers with snake trim. 
In know it’s outlet bag, but the “new” pocket placement in the Edie is too small for my phone.


----------



## Murphy47

A somewhat better photo


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Senf said:


> Too cute. Ranting about germs but wearing hospital clothes - and even more waaaah a stethoskope in her private car?????
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perchten did not work properly this year - the season to scare people is already over but the snow is still there.


 
But, I'm going to give her a pass because she's been working night. And she spoke a lot of truths. And she was hilarious and quite constrained considering the night she probably just had. And she's a hardworking nurse who most likely deserves a much higher salary than she's getting.

Flu vaccination or not isn't such a simple decision, though. Lots of problems with them and many young lives have been ruined here in Europe. Not from not taking them, but taking them.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> But, I'm going to give her a pass because she's been working night. And she spoke a lot of truths. And she was hilarious and quite constrained considering the night she probably just had. And she's a hardworking nurse who most likely deserves a much higher salary than she's getting.
> 
> Flu vaccination or not isn't such a simple decision, though. Lots of problems with them and many young lives have been ruined here in Europe. Not from not taking them, but taking them.



My grandma dies from a flu shot. Therefore I don’t get them. 
I appreciate the work that this woman does, but I get tired of being on the receiving end of medical rants.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> My grandma dies from a flu shot. Therefore I don’t get them.
> I appreciate the work that this woman does, but I get tired of being on the receiving end of medical rants.


That's horrible, Murphy  It's a hard decision to make because of all the conflicting information and accounts of what happened to some who took it and some who didn't. We decided against it though. I find it hard enough with all the other vaccines especially children have to take.


----------



## Senf

So sorry for your loss Murphy


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> No snow here. Just cold and crappy.
> It sure doesn’t feel like Equinox. My poor crocuses.
> As promised, bag porn.
> Coach Lexi in mixed leathers with snake trim.
> In know it’s outlet bag, but the “new” pocket placement in the Edie is too small for my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008078



Oh - love Coach! Great bag porn! Have never seen the Lexi before but love my Edies


----------



## Senf

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> It's a hard decision to make because of all the conflicting information and accounts of what happened to some who took it and some who didn't. We decided against it though. I find it hard enough with all the other vaccines especially children have to take.



Have seen older patients with post-polio syndrome.
Think we have just forgotten how bad times were before vaccines.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Senf said:


> Have seen older patients with post-polio syndrome.
> Think we have just forgotten how bad times were before vaccines.


I know, and yes people forget. But vaccines aren't free of complications and the conflicting information is hard to navigate sometimes. Pharma companies and their share holders aren't producing and making profits solely for the love of mankind and at the same time vaccines have done mankind a lot of good and most would run for them, not from them in an epidemic crisis.

It's a case of where ever you turn, your bum's behind you  Northern European expression for no really optimal options


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> So sorry for your loss Murphy



Thank you. It’s been a number of years but I still rarely get a flu shot. Last time was when the kids were small. I was sicker than if I had gotten the actual flu and said never again.
I believe in vaccinations as a whole though.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> That's horrible, Murphy  It's a hard decision to make because of all the conflicting information and accounts of what happened to some who took it and some who didn't. We decided against it though. I find it hard enough with all the other vaccines especially children have to take.



I agree. 
My kids have all there shots. 
I DID spread them out as far as possible. I think too many shots so close together is a bad idea.


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, and yes people forget. But vaccines aren't free of complications and the conflicting information is hard to navigate sometimes. Pharma companies and their share holders aren't producing and making profits solely for the love of mankind and at the same time vaccines have done mankind a lot of good and most would run for them, not from them in an epidemic crisis.
> 
> It's a case of where ever you turn, your bum's behind you  Northern European expression for no really optimal options



I think shots are an awesome invention as a whole. There are always side effects to everything and taking the time to read the information they give you is key. But they want to rush you through the visits. 
When youngest was 2 months old, she got the first meningitis shot and ended up in pediatric ICU with meningitis. 
She got the chicken pox from the shot. 
I got her no more shots until school age and then only if the school MADE me. 
On the flip side, my parents are wishing they had gotten flu shots this year as they have been battling flus for almost a month now.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Oh - love Coach! Great bag porn! Have never seen the Lexi before but love my Edies



Thanks! 
Lexi and Phoebe are Edie’s cousins from the outlet. 
The pockets are a little different and the materials are a little thinner. The straps are a smidge linger which makes it a winner for me.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Coach Lexi in mixed leathers with snake trim.
> In know it’s outlet bag, but the “new” pocket placement in the Edie is too small for my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008078


Nice find!

Sorry about your Grandmother. 

Agreed. Vaccines, on whole=awesome.
Every new outbreak links back to people not vaccinating children & selves. Measles is up again, currently.


----------



## remainsilly

1st day o' Spring, with tree logo mulberry bayswater tote:


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Nice find!
> 
> Sorry about your Grandmother.
> 
> Agreed. Vaccines, on whole=awesome.
> Every new outbreak links back to people not vaccinating children & selves. Measles is up again, currently.



Now see,THATS one I wonder why folks avoid. 
If you don’t like the MMR,get them separately. But get it.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> 1st day o' Spring, with tree logo mulberry bayswater tote:
> View attachment 4008325



Lovely color combo. 
Very natural looking with the green and the brown.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> A somewhat better photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008094


Great find, Murphy. Very elegant and versatile.
Congrats on your new Coach bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Tomorrow is the first day of meterologic spring - so it better comes...or else I might start distrusting weather forecasts


Here, they are not very optimistic, Senf.... 
They are saying it might snow in some areas at the end of March..


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think shots are an awesome invention as a whole. There are always side effects to everything and taking the time to read the information they give you is key. But they want to rush you through the visits.
> When youngest was 2 months old, she got the first meningitis shot and ended up in pediatric ICU with meningitis.
> She got the chicken pox from the shot.
> I got her no more shots until school age and then only if the school MADE me.
> On the flip side, my parents are wishing they had gotten flu shots this year as they have been battling flus for almost a month now.


I agree, there are always side effects to everything My SIL's daughter was rushed to hospital after taking an over the counter popular painkiller.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I agree, there are always side effects to everything My SIL's daughter was rushed to hospital after taking an over the counter popular painkiller.



Not fun. Hope she was ok


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not fun. Hope she was ok


She was. My SIL is a nurse. She immediately saw her daughter was in real danger.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> She was. My SIL is a nurse. She immediately saw her daughter was in real danger.



Glad to hear it!


----------



## Murphy47

Comfort food porn. Ham and potatoes au gratin.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No snow here. Just cold and crappy.
> It sure doesn’t feel like Equinox. My poor crocuses.
> As promised, bag porn.
> Coach Lexi in mixed leathers with snake trim.
> In know it’s outlet bag, but the “new” pocket placement in the Edie is too small for my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008078


I really like it! 
(Crocuses are tougher than they look.)


----------



## Ludmilla

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I know, and yes people forget. But vaccines aren't free of complications and the conflicting information is hard to navigate sometimes. Pharma companies and their share holders aren't producing and making profits solely for the love of mankind and at the same time vaccines have done mankind a lot of good and most would run for them, not from them in an epidemic crisis.
> 
> It's a case of where ever you turn, your bum's behind you  Northern European expression for no really optimal options


Although I am a strong believer in vaccines for children, I never did a flu vaccination. Also, I am kind of sloppy regarding the refreshment of my own vaccinations. I have lost my vaccination papers, too, so no one knows what I had and what I should refresh. Sigh. 


remainsilly said:


> 1st day o' Spring, with tree logo mulberry bayswater tote:
> View attachment 4008325


Awwwww. Beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She was. My SIL is a nurse. She immediately saw her daughter was in real danger.


Good grief. This is awful. Glad your sil  was able to see the danger!


Murphy47 said:


> Comfort food porn. Ham and potatoes au gratin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008984


Hmmm. Do you think you can come over with a plate of this lovely?
I have dark beer to share.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. This is awful. Glad your sil  was able to see the danger!
> 
> Hmmm. Do you think you can come over with a plate of this lovely?
> I have dark beer to share.



I would love to! 
Sadly, no food allowed to be brought on planes at the moment.
I could cook it for you when I got there however! [emoji8]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I would love to!
> Sadly, no food allowed to be brought on planes at the moment.
> I could cook it for you when I got there however! [emoji8]


No food on planes?!  Bummer!
I will keep a bottle for you in my refridgerator just in case you make it one day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> A somewhat better photo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008094


What a pretty bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No food on planes?!  Bummer!
> I will keep a bottle for you in my refridgerator just in case you make it one day!



Not sure the reasoning on that for the moment except it forces travelers to by ridiculously overpriced snacks on the plane.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> What a pretty bag!



Thanks so much! 
Enjoying it very much myself.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> I love D&B, too! I have the Flo satchel.  I is one of my most treasured bags.
> Where did you get your D&B? Did you order from their website?



Argh!!!!!! QVC has the Flo satchel for a reasonable price - in natural and navy!
‍♂️
Ordered - kicked me right off ban island 

From the pictures it is gorgeous!
Thanks for the tip


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Argh!!!!!! QVC has the Flo satchel for a reasonable price - in natural and navy!
> ‍♂️
> Ordered - kicked me right off ban island
> 
> From the pictures it is gorgeous!
> Thanks for the tip


I have never heard of QVC but I am rushing to their website now....
I love Flo.


----------



## Mariapia

No Flo so far.....
They have a Teagan but it's not a tote unfortunately.


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> No Flo so far.....
> They have a Teagan but it's not a tote unfortunately.


http://www.qvc.de/DOONEY-&-BOURKE-Henkeltasche-echt-Leder-Tragegurt-verstellbar-Quasten-Anhaenger.product.302928.html?sc=SRCH

Qcv - Germany not France

I check their website daily - because sometimes they have Dooneys 50 % off
Import value added tax and customs as well as shipment fees can add up on Dooneys - so qvc is a quite inexpensive way to order Dooneys
So grabbed the Flo satchel in natural.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Argh!!!!!! QVC has the Flo satchel for a reasonable price - in natural and navy!
> ‍♂️
> Ordered - kicked me right off ban island
> 
> From the pictures it is gorgeous!
> Thanks for the tip



Good thing we are a group of enablers then [emoji6]
Looking forward to the reveal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> http://www.qvc.de/DOONEY-&-BOURKE-Henkeltasche-echt-Leder-Tragegurt-verstellbar-Quasten-Anhaenger.product.302928.html?sc=SRCH
> 
> Qcv - Germany not France
> 
> I check their website daily - because sometimes they have Dooneys 50 % off
> Import value added tax and customs as well as shipment fees can add up on Dooneys - so qvc is a quite inexpensive way to order Dooneys
> So grabbed the Flo satchel in natural.



Can’t wait to see!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Comfort food porn. Ham and potatoes au gratin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008984


WE have the same here...We call it Tartiflette...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> WE have the same here...We call it Tartiflette...



I was really good and even got the potatoes extra fluffy. Usually I am too impatient to wait. 
Shall I bring to our next party?


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Argh!!!!!! QVC has the Flo satchel for a reasonable price - in natural and navy!
> ‍♂️
> Ordered - kicked me right off ban island
> 
> From the pictures it is gorgeous!
> Thanks for the tip


Oooooooh!!! The Flo is one of my absolute favorites. I am so happy for you.  So worth falling from ban island. I hope you love her as much as I do, future bag twin.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I was really good and even got the potatoes extra fluffy. Usually I am too impatient to wait.
> Shall I bring to our next party?


Yes!! I need to buy a form for those oven thingies (to lazy to look up the correct words in the dictionary ). I love to eat them.


----------



## Ludmilla

PS: we call it Auflauf.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!! I need to buy a form for those oven thingies (to lazy to look up the correct words in the dictionary ). I love to eat them.



No need for a special form. Any old ovenproof pan will do. Just adjust the temp for glass or metal


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No need for a special form. Any old ovenproof pan will do. Just adjust the temp for glass or metal


Problem: this household does not have an ovenproof pan. 
I need the form. I love Lasagne, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Problem: this household does not have an ovenproof pan.
> I need the form. I love Lasagne, too.



Goody. Am excuse to go to IKEA.  Yeay.


----------



## Senf

Two happy days ago was woken up from my deep slumber in a closet and taken out of my dustbag. Then came the scissors and all my lovely tags were lost forever.
Caregiver stuffed me with wallet, ID and stuff and then I accompanied her to work. Was paitiently sitting in her office - had a chat with her coworker‘s bag that was sitting on a chair right next to me. 
After work was taken home by car - but car ride was so boring because caregiver wanted to have a salt-free car like all the other car owners, so had to wait in a long line for the carwash. 
Then had to pick up little people from a kindergarden - I was instantly in a state of deep shock! Sticky fingers everywhere as the easterbunny had visited the group and there was chocolate everywhere. 
After doing groceries - more sticky hands - went out for a walk in the first rays of the sun, because it seems spring has finally made it


This is Picard brand - German brand that I had not considered buying before, but have some SLG with outstanding quality. Got the bag in a private sale - and the quality and structure as well as usability are outstanding.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Two happy days ago was woken up from my deep slumber in a closet and taken out of my dustbag. Then came the scissors and all my lovely tags were lost forever.
> Caregiver stuffed me with wallet, ID and stuff and then I accompanied her to work. Was paitiently sitting in her office - had a chat with her coworker‘s bag that was sitting on a chair right next to me.
> After work was taken home by car - but car ride was so boring because caregiver wanted to have a salt-free car like all the other car owners, so had to wait in a long line for the carwash.
> Then had to pick up little people from a kindergarden - I was instantly in a state of deep shock! Sticky fingers everywhere as the easterbunny had visited the group and there was chocolate everywhere.
> After doing groceries - more sticky hands - went out for a walk in the first rays of the sun, because it seems spring has finally made it
> 
> 
> This is Picard brand - German brand that I had not considered buying before, but have some SLG with outstanding quality. Got the bag in a private sale - and the quality and structure as well as usability are outstanding.



Gorgeous bag. Happy Spring.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Comfort food porn. Ham and potatoes au gratin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4008984


Potatoes & cheese = happiness


Murphy47 said:


> Not sure the reasoning on that for the moment except it forces travelers to by ridiculously overpriced snacks on the plane.


No food on planes? Since when?
I cannot survive long hauls without clif bars.
Especially since ordered "vegetarian" meals sometimes have meat. 


Senf said:


> Argh!!!!!! QVC has the Flo satchel for a reasonable price - in natural and navy!
> ‍♂️
> Ordered - kicked me right off ban island
> 
> From the pictures it is gorgeous!
> Thanks for the tip


Ah, flo. A true classic d&b. Great choice!


Senf said:


> Two happy days ago was woken up from my deep slumber in a closet and taken out of my dustbag. Then came the scissors and all my lovely tags were lost forever.
> Caregiver stuffed me with wallet, ID and stuff and then I accompanied her to work. Was paitiently sitting in her office - had a chat with her coworker‘s bag that was sitting on a chair right next to me.
> After work was taken home by car - but car ride was so boring because caregiver wanted to have a salt-free car like all the other car owners, so had to wait in a long line for the carwash.
> Then had to pick up little people from a kindergarden - I was instantly in a state of deep shock! Sticky fingers everywhere as the easterbunny had visited the group and there was chocolate everywhere.
> After doing groceries - more sticky hands - went out for a walk in the first rays of the sun, because it seems spring has finally made it
> 
> 
> This is Picard brand - German brand that I had not considered buying before, but have some SLG with outstanding quality. Got the bag in a private sale - and the quality and structure as well as usability are outstanding.


Fantastic photo!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Potatoes & cheese = happiness
> 
> No food on planes? Since when?
> I cannot survive long hauls without clif bars.
> Especially since ordered "vegetarian" meals sometimes have meat.
> 
> Ah, flo. A true classic d&b. Great choice!
> 
> Fantastic photo!



Home made food. Has to be hermetically sealed or sold at the airport. Totally depends on TSA in your area how much it’s enforced. 
Has it warmed up where u are? Still chilly here.


----------



## remainsilly

Day in the life o' bag= patagonia atom sling 8L, black
With added scothlite lighweights reflective hits, crafted-from-koozie holster for small spray bottle of household ammonia(dog repellent) & carabiner clip for keys.

Owned ~5 months

Activities= bike commuting, errands, the usual


Picnic day! As deli sandwiches made--clerk's mustard container EXPLODED & sprayed people in queue. Yellow color matched helmet=all good.
Cashier excitedly chatted about his new bike.
Stuffed food into ortlieb trunk bag, then away! Through traffic & down obscure trails.

Later filled sling with borrowed dvd & book.

Tossed sling onto park's picnic table, ground, a chair. Was hung from doorknob, hook & tree branch.
Then hosed with Lysol & unpacked.

Saw a dead fish in parking lot--mysterious.
Flipped-off driver for not yielding right of way at stoplight.
And waved/smiled at everyone else, including cats.
---
Saw _Music & Lyrics_, with Hugh Grant & Drew Barrymore.
Feel-good romantic movie.
With touching song, to cause gushing cry-fest for tender-hearts(ok, me):


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Home made food. Has to be hermetically sealed or sold at the airport. Totally depends on TSA in your area how much it’s enforced.
> Has it warmed up where u are? Still chilly here.


Ah, gotcha! 
Yes, enjoying Spring's sunny weather...for couple days before more grey rain.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Ah, gotcha!
> Yes, enjoying Spring's sunny weather...for couple days before more grey rain.



Glad to avoid drought this year, but getting tired of gloomy. 

Sounds like you had quite an adventurous day!


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Problem: this household does not have an ovenproof pan.
> I need the form. I love Lasagne, too.



You can use any pot with metal handles too!




Murphy47 said:


> Goody. Am excuse to go to IKEA.  Yeay.



Oh no! Always spend too much there! Rather buy a new bag than more candles, pots and other stuff!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> You can use any pot with metal handles too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Always spend too much there! Rather buy a new bag than more candles, pots and other stuff!


I am very lucky.... No IKEA in the area....


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday everyone!!  Ludmilla how are you feeling ?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!  Ludmilla how are you feeling ?



Happy Friday!
Sadly, back to no notifications again. Thought everyone was busy. 
Sad day for France. 
I have been avoiding the news except for the mornings this week. 
Too much going on that I can’t do anything about.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Two happy days ago was woken up from my deep slumber in a closet and taken out of my dustbag. Then came the scissors and all my lovely tags were lost forever.
> Caregiver stuffed me with wallet, ID and stuff and then I accompanied her to work. Was paitiently sitting in her office - had a chat with her coworker‘s bag that was sitting on a chair right next to me.
> After work was taken home by car - but car ride was so boring because caregiver wanted to have a salt-free car like all the other car owners, so had to wait in a long line for the carwash.
> Then had to pick up little people from a kindergarden - I was instantly in a state of deep shock! Sticky fingers everywhere as the easterbunny had visited the group and there was chocolate everywhere.
> After doing groceries - more sticky hands - went out for a walk in the first rays of the sun, because it seems spring has finally made it
> 
> 
> This is Picard brand - German brand that I had not considered buying before, but have some SLG with outstanding quality. Got the bag in a private sale - and the quality and structure as well as usability are outstanding.


Very sophisticated bag and a nice adventure.
I have 4-5 Picard bags. They are real troopers. Enjoy your bag! 


Murphy47 said:


> Home made food. Has to be hermetically sealed or sold at the airport. Totally depends on TSA in your area how much it’s enforced.
> Has it warmed up where u are? Still chilly here.


You learn something new every day......


remainsilly said:


> Day in the life o' bag= patagonia atom sling 8L, black
> With added scothlite lighweights reflective hits, crafted-from-koozie holster for small spray bottle of household ammonia(dog repellent) & carabiner clip for keys.
> 
> Owned ~5 months
> 
> Activities= bike commuting, errands, the usual
> View attachment 4010924
> 
> Picnic day! As deli sandwiches made--clerk's mustard container EXPLODED & sprayed people in queue. Yellow color matched helmet=all good.
> Cashier excitedly chatted about his new bike.
> Stuffed food into ortlieb trunk bag, then away! Through traffic & down obscure trails.
> 
> Later filled sling with borrowed dvd & book.
> 
> Tossed sling onto park's picnic table, ground, a chair. Was hung from doorknob, hook & tree branch.
> Then hosed with Lysol & unpacked.
> 
> Saw a dead fish in parking lot--mysterious.
> Flipped-off driver for not yielding right of way at stoplight.
> And waved/smiled at everyone else, including cats.
> ---
> Saw _Music & Lyrics_, with Hugh Grant & Drew Barrymore.
> Feel-good romantic movie.
> With touching song, to cause gushing cry-fest for tender-hearts(ok, me):



Aha! Another bike adventure! In a few months I see you reporting from the Tour de France.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> You can use any pot with metal handles too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Always spend too much there! Rather buy a new bag than more candles, pots and other stuff!


Hmmm. Maybe I am trying one of my pots then.
IKEA is dangerous. It's good to have no car sometimes, going to IKEA with public transport is no fun. (Been there, done that. )


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!  Ludmilla how are you feeling ?


Thank you, Tomsmom! I am feeling quite well and want to go shopping this afternoon.
How are you doing? Everything ok?


Murphy47 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Sadly, back to no notifications again. Thought everyone was busy.
> Sad day for France.
> I have been avoiding the news except for the mornings this week.
> Too much going on that I can’t do anything about.


Since a few months I am avoiding the news, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday, islanders!
Enjoying my morning coffee. The sun is shining and the birds are singing. Want to go to the city center and buy some miscellaneous stuff.
Hope everyone else has nice plans, too!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Friday!
> Sadly, back to no notifications again. Thought everyone was busy.
> Sad day for France.
> I have been avoiding the news except for the mornings this week.
> Too much going on that I can’t do anything about.


I spent the whole day watching the news....
The attack took place in a very small town in the South West of France.
Another sad day for the country..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, islanders!
> Enjoying my morning coffee. The sun is shining and the birds are singing. Want to go to the city center and buy some miscellaneous stuff.
> Hope everyone else has nice plans, too!


The sun is shining and the birds are singing...
This reminds me of July Morning, a wonderful song by Uriah Heep.
Have a lovely time at the city center, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia




----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I have been avoiding the news except for the mornings this week.
> Too much going on that I can’t do anything about.


 Agreed.
Stopped watching news long ago.
Also stopped visiting "up to the minute" forum.
Prefer to do small things, which help & change corners of world. Rather than spend all day posting huge rants online--which do nothing, imo.


Ludmilla said:


> Aha! Another bike adventure! In a few months I see you reporting from the Tour de France.


Thanks. Declined local race invitation for May. Have 1 planned later.
But not really my thing. Just like basic cycling.
Feels closer to flying than piloting plane, oddly. Amazing freedom.

Last I knew, le Tour does not allow women to enter.
And requires team entry, based upon Cycling Union rankings.
Basically--I , & most cyclists, never will do this. Only very tippity-top athletes.


Ludmilla said:


> I am feeling quite well and want to go shopping this afternoon.


Hooray!  Glad you are feeling better.

I shopped yesterday--will not post photos o' shampoo bought.


Mariapia said:


> I spent the whole day watching the news....
> The attack took place in a very small town in the South West of France.
> Another sad day for the country..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I am trying one of my pots then.
> IKEA is dangerous. It's good to have no car sometimes, going to IKEA with public transport is no fun. (Been there, done that. )
> 
> Thank you, Tomsmom! I am feeling quite well and want to go shopping this afternoon.
> How are you doing? Everything ok?
> 
> Since a few months I am avoiding the news, too.


I’m sitting at the beauty salon getting
My hair done then I’m off to go thrifting!  Happy Saturday!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Agreed.
> Stopped watching news long ago.
> Also stopped visiting "up to the minute" forum.
> Prefer to do small things, which help & change corners of world. Rather than spend all day posting huge rants online--which do nothing, imo.
> 
> Thanks. Declined local race invitation for May. Have 1 planned later.
> But not really my thing. Just like basic cycling.
> Feels closer to flying than piloting plane, oddly. Amazing freedom.
> 
> Last I knew, le Tour does not allow women to enter.
> And requires team entry, based upon Cycling Union rankings.
> Basically--I , & most cyclists, never will do this. Only very tippity-top athletes.
> 
> Hooray!  Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I shopped yesterday--will not post photos o' shampoo bought.



Plus the seats on those bikes look totally uncomfortable. 
Like the cool gear tho!


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> Sad day for France.
> I have been avoiding the news except for the mornings this week.
> Too much going on that I can’t do anything about.


There have bee too many sad days for France lately 

Me too! Have been avoiding since 2015.
Too much going on here.



Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Maybe I am trying one of my pots then.
> IKEA is dangerous. It's good to have no car sometimes, going to IKEA with public transport is no fun. (Been there, done that. )



Haha going there is no problem- coming back  withs lots and lots of stuff in famous blue bags that‘s the real challenge .
Do you have a TK maxx in your area? They have great household items....and American stuff that you can get nowhere else. - But going there is always a challenge for my wallet!



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, islanders!
> Enjoying my morning coffee. The sun is shining and the birds are singing. Want to go to the city center and buy some miscellaneous stuff.
> Hope everyone else has nice plans, too!



Nice to hear that you are feeling better!



remainsilly said:


> Agreed.
> Stopped watching news long ago.
> Also stopped visiting "up to the minute" forum.
> Prefer to do small things, which help & change corners of world. Rather than spend all day posting huge rants online--which do nothing, imo.
> 
> Thanks. Declined local race invitation for May. Have 1 planned later.
> But not really my thing. Just like basic cycling.
> Feels closer to flying than piloting plane, oddly. Amazing freedom.
> 
> I shopped yesterday--will not post photos o' shampoo bought.



Daily news can give you the feelong of being drawning.
Agreed - doing little things locally is better than being overwhelmed by big news.




Tomsmom said:


> I’m sitting at the beauty salon getting
> My hair done then I’m off to go thrifting!  Happy Saturday!



Oh that sound‘s like a nice weekend plan! Hope you found awesome stuff!


----------



## Senf

Was enjoying my day off (first weekend with no work for 4 weeks) - pairing up my new beauty with a spring like silk scarf and enjoying a walk with my other half and little one. Had to bribe him with ice cream though.
Saw some crocus - yeah! Go away winter!

When coming home my 10 year old had  cleaned the kitchen and living room and presented me with a surprise!



There was even a letter to the best mum (me).
Was overwhelmed!
Best weekend ever


----------



## Mariapia

Wonderful pic and fantastic day, Senf!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> View attachment 4012871
> 
> 
> Was enjoying my day off (first weekend with no work for 4 weeks) - pairing up my new beauty with a spring like silk scarf and enjoying a walk with my other half and little one. Had to bribe him with ice cream though.
> Saw some crocus - yeah! Go away winter!
> 
> When coming home my 10 year old had  cleaned the kitchen and living room and presented me with a surprise!
> 
> View attachment 4012874
> 
> There was even a letter to the best mum (me).
> Was overwhelmed!
> Best weekend ever


So so sweet!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sitting at the beauty salon getting
> My hair done then I’m off to go thrifting!  Happy Saturday!


How often do you trim the cute new short style?
My pixie was every 5 weeks. But I did not color hair.
And, I kinda cut annoying bits myself, with nail scissors.


Murphy47 said:


> Plus the seats on those bikes look totally uncomfortable.
> Like the cool gear tho!


My ghost seat was a worry. For 1st few weeks. 
But popular "cruiser" padded/wide seats intolerably awkward for me.
Guess my bones settled into it. Very comfortable, now.


Man has bontrager seat. Bit more padding. Not too wide. 


Experimenting with cycling gear, as temperatures rise.
Unpretty sweating can be challenge.When trying to blend in with urban scene clothes.


Nike dri fit pants, keen sandals, quick-wick tee & jersey, smith parallel D max sunglasses.
And faithful patagonia atom sling.


Senf said:


> Daily news can give you the feelong of being drawning.
> Agreed - doing little things locally is better than being overwhelmed by big news.


So true! News reports seem to broadcast only hopelessness & evil.
But miss so much good & inspiration in world.


Senf said:


> View attachment 4012871
> 
> 
> Was enjoying my day off (first weekend with no work for 4 weeks) - pairing up my new beauty with a spring like silk scarf and enjoying a walk with my other half and little one. Had to bribe him with ice cream though.
> Saw some crocus - yeah! Go away winter!
> 
> When coming home my 10 year old had  cleaned the kitchen and living room and presented me with a surprise!
> 
> View attachment 4012874
> 
> There was even a letter to the best mum (me).
> Was overwhelmed!
> Best weekend ever


Very nice! Sweet flowers & lovely bag/scarf!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> How often do you trim the cute new short style?
> My pixie was every 5 weeks. But I did not color hair.
> And, I kinda cut annoying bits myself, with nail scissors.
> 
> My ghost seat was a worry. For 1st few weeks.
> But popular "cruiser" padded/wide seats intolerably awkward for me.
> Guess my bones settled into it. Very comfortable, now.
> View attachment 4013528
> 
> Man has bontrager seat. Bit more padding. Not too wide.
> View attachment 4013530
> 
> Experimenting with cycling gear, as temperatures rise.
> Unpretty sweating can be challenge.When trying to blend in with urban scene clothes.
> View attachment 4013543
> 
> Nike dri fit pants, keen sandals, quick-wick tee & jersey, smith parallel D max sunglasses.
> And faithful patagonia atom sling.
> 
> So true! News reports seem to broadcast only hopelessness & evil.
> But miss so much good & inspiration in world.
> 
> Very nice! Sweet flowers & lovely bag/scarf!


I went yesterday to have my color done I loathe roots so it was 4 weeks .  The stylist only trimmed the sides but left the top .


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I went yesterday to have my color done I loathe roots so it was 4 weeks .  The stylist only trimmed the sides but left the top .



I gave up coloring years ago. Didn’t have the money to do it right. 
Let’s have a modeling pic!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I went yesterday to have my color done I loathe roots so it was 4 weeks .  The stylist only trimmed the sides but left the top .


I don't know if it's a new trend but I often see blonde ladies with deep dark  roots here.
That being said, I go to the hairdresser's every four weeks too...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I don't know if it's a new trend but I often see blonde ladies with deep dark  roots here.
> That being said, I go to the hairdresser's every four weeks too...


I see it also I think it looks nice on other people I just can’t do it, lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Here you go Murphy, not the greatest pic of the color...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Here you go Murphy, not the greatest pic of the color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014368



Looks great. 
Color really highlights your skin tone! You look awesome!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Here you go Murphy, not the greatest pic of the color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014368


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I spent the whole day watching the news....
> The attack took place in a very small town in the South West of France.
> Another sad day for the country..


Thought about you when I heard about it. I am so sorry.  The policeman died I learned today. 
Take care.


Mariapia said:


> The sun is shining and the birds are singing...
> This reminds me of July Morning, a wonderful song by Uriah Heep.
> Have a lovely time at the city center, Ludmilla.


Saw a Birkin. And tons of other high end bags. I am quite overwhelmed by them. The city where I have worked before is poorer. I was not aware that it shows THIS much...
Since today it is rain again. The birds are singing nevertheless. 


remainsilly said:


> Agreed.
> Stopped watching news long ago.
> Also stopped visiting "up to the minute" forum.
> Prefer to do small things, which help & change corners of world. Rather than spend all day posting huge rants online--which do nothing, imo.
> 
> Thanks. Declined local race invitation for May. Have 1 planned later.
> But not really my thing. Just like basic cycling.
> Feels closer to flying than piloting plane, oddly. Amazing freedom.
> 
> Last I knew, le Tour does not allow women to enter.
> And requires team entry, based upon Cycling Union rankings.
> Basically--I , & most cyclists, never will do this. Only very tippity-top athletes.
> 
> Hooray!  Glad you are feeling better.
> 
> I shopped yesterday--will not post photos o' shampoo bought.


Hehe. Women are not crazy enough for Tour de France. 
Shampoo is cool! I bought boxes for the freezer. 


Tomsmom said:


> I’m sitting at the beauty salon getting
> My hair done then I’m off to go thrifting!  Happy Saturday!


Did you find something at the thrift store?


Murphy47 said:


> Plus the seats on those bikes look totally uncomfortable.
> Like the cool gear tho!


Those seats ARE uncomfortable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> There have bee too many sad days for France lately
> 
> Me too! Have been avoiding since 2015.
> Too much going on here.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha going there is no problem- coming back  withs lots and lots of stuff in famous blue bags that‘s the real challenge .
> Do you have a TK maxx in your area? They have great household items....and American stuff that you can get nowhere else. - But going there is always a challenge for my wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to hear that you are feeling better!
> 
> 
> 
> Daily news can give you the feelong of being drawning.
> Agreed - doing little things locally is better than being overwhelmed by big news.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sound‘s like a nice weekend plan! Hope you found awesome stuff!


2015 was the year when I stopped watching/reading the news, too.
Yes. We do have a TK Maxxx in our area (to be honest I think we have several - so far I avoid to google them ).
Regarding IKEA: I have ordered some stuff and it was sent to the office. Now, I am transporting bits of it in the undergorund.....


Senf said:


> View attachment 4012871
> 
> 
> Was enjoying my day off (first weekend with no work for 4 weeks) - pairing up my new beauty with a spring like silk scarf and enjoying a walk with my other half and little one. Had to bribe him with ice cream though.
> Saw some crocus - yeah! Go away winter!
> 
> When coming home my 10 year old had  cleaned the kitchen and living room and presented me with a surprise!
> 
> View attachment 4012874
> 
> There was even a letter to the best mum (me).
> Was overwhelmed!
> Best weekend ever


Awwww! This is soooo cute! 


remainsilly said:


> How often do you trim the cute new short style?
> My pixie was every 5 weeks. But I did not color hair.
> And, I kinda cut annoying bits myself, with nail scissors.
> 
> My ghost seat was a worry. For 1st few weeks.
> But popular "cruiser" padded/wide seats intolerably awkward for me.
> Guess my bones settled into it. Very comfortable, now.
> View attachment 4013528
> 
> Man has bontrager seat. Bit more padding. Not too wide.
> View attachment 4013530
> 
> Experimenting with cycling gear, as temperatures rise.
> Unpretty sweating can be challenge.When trying to blend in with urban scene clothes.
> View attachment 4013543
> 
> Nike dri fit pants, keen sandals, quick-wick tee & jersey, smith parallel D max sunglasses.
> And faithful patagonia atom sling.
> 
> So true! News reports seem to broadcast only hopelessness & evil.
> But miss so much good & inspiration in world.
> 
> Very nice! Sweet flowers & lovely bag/scarf!


My poor behind never settled with the sporty biking seat. Never. I am all for grandma's seats. 


Mariapia said:


> I don't know if it's a new trend but I often see blonde ladies with deep dark  roots here.
> That being said, I go to the hairdresser's every four weeks too...


Hmmm. Need to take a closer look at the blondes.
I saw a young girl with green hair today. The horror. I know you do silly stuff when you are young. But green/blue/violet hair is just - awful.


Tomsmom said:


> Here you go Murphy, not the greatest pic of the color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014368


You look just great! Love this style!


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you Ladies for the compliments!  

Ludmilla I did well at the thrift, clothes for miss 19 and me


----------



## Ludmilla

Today, I was back at the office. 
It was a very strange day. On the other side of the street, in one of the houses someone died today. A very tiny old lady was living there and I think it was her. It was awkward to watch the the men from the funeral home handling the body from the office window. In my last office I was watching a park. With squirrels. And bees.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Today, I was back at the office.
> It was a very strange day. On the other side of the street, in one of the houses someone died today. A very tiny old lady was living there and I think it was her. It was awkward to watch the the men from the funeral home handling the body from the office window. In my last office I was watching a park. With squirrels. And bees.



I remember the bees and squirrels. 
I wonder if they EVER finished that elevator?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Today, I was back at the office.
> It was a very strange day. On the other side of the street, in one of the houses someone died today. A very tiny old lady was living there and I think it was her. It was awkward to watch the the men from the funeral home handling the body from the office window. In my last office I was watching a park. With squirrels. And bees.


That is awkward and surreal in a way.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I gave up coloring years ago. Didn’t have the money to do it right.
> Let’s have a modeling pic!


I allowed highlights once.
And got something resembling skunk stripes.
Never again.


Mariapia said:


> I don't know if it's a new trend but I often see blonde ladies with deep dark  roots here.
> That being said, I go to the hairdresser's every four weeks too...


Agreed--the dark roots look is odd. But popular here, too.


Tomsmom said:


> Here you go Murphy, not the greatest pic of the color...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4014368


Love this with the white outfit textures.


Ludmilla said:


> I saw a young girl with green hair today. The horror. I know you do silly stuff when you are young. But green/blue/violet hair is just - awful.


Green hair seems immortal--pops up in every generation.
Little rebel broccoli heads.
Poor misguided things.


Ludmilla said:


> My poor behind never settled with the sporty biking seat. Never. I am all for grandma's seats.


Is mine sporty? No idea.
Easy to clean & use in most weather.

Which seat type helps to outrun a rhino?




Ludmilla said:


> Today, I was back at the office.
> It was a very strange day. On the other side of the street, in one of the houses someone died today. A very tiny old lady was living there and I think it was her. It was awkward to watch the the men from the funeral home handling the body from the office window. In my last office I was watching a park. With squirrels. And bees.


Agreed--surreal juxtapositions & images in this experience.
I smell a poem.
Vultures dragged a car-flattened squirrel into my front garden. 
Everything about that was terribly interesting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today, I was back at the office.
> It was a very strange day. On the other side of the street, in one of the houses someone died today. A very tiny old lady was living there and I think it was her. It was awkward to watch the the men from the funeral home handling the body from the office window. In my last office I was watching a park. With squirrels. And bees.


Very unsettling, Ludmilla. 
I happened to see the same scene when I was in Paris. Except that I didn't know who it was.


----------



## Tomsmom

Cloudy rainy day today so I switched out of my coach market tote (which I totally love) to long neglected Longchamp


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4016259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy rainy day today so I switched out of my coach market tote (which I totally love) to long neglected Longchamp



Love that Bilberry! 
Wish the sun would come out so I could use something besides a nylon tote.


----------



## remainsilly

Guess I'm nuts.
Because use leather bags in rain.
(coated with collonil products)


Still in mulb oak nvt bayswater tote, as Easter approaches.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Guess I'm nuts.
> Because use leather bags in rain.
> (coated with collonil products)
> View attachment 4016326
> 
> Still in mulb oak nvt bayswater tote, as Easter approaches.


It seems that your tote is unbreakable, remainsilly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I remember the bees and squirrels.
> I wonder if they EVER finished that elevator?


Yes!!! They finished the elevator. It can actually talk. 


Tomsmom said:


> That is awkward and surreal in a way.


It was.


remainsilly said:


> I allowed highlights once.
> And got something resembling skunk stripes.
> Never again.
> 
> Agreed--the dark roots look is odd. But popular here, too.
> 
> Love this with the white outfit textures.
> 
> Green hair seems immortal--pops up in every generation.
> Little rebel broccoli heads.
> Poor misguided things.
> 
> Is mine sporty? No idea.
> Easy to clean & use in most weather.
> 
> Which seat type helps to outrun a rhino?
> View attachment 4015266
> 
> 
> Agreed--surreal juxtapositions & images in this experience.
> I smell a poem.
> Vultures dragged a car-flattened squirrel into my front garden.
> Everything about that was terribly interesting.


Skunk stripes and broccoli heads.  I smell a poem, too. 
Hehe. The rhino pic!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4016259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy rainy day today so I switched out of my coach market tote (which I totally love) to long neglected Longchamp


Hi bag twin! 


remainsilly said:


> Guess I'm nuts.
> Because use leather bags in rain.
> (coated with collonil products)
> View attachment 4016326
> 
> Still in mulb oak nvt bayswater tote, as Easter approaches.


I  that bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very unsettling, Ludmilla.
> I happened to see the same scene when I was in Paris. Except that I didn't know who it was.


It is very strange to witness such a scene from the office window. Maybe, because you are at this place so many hours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Already on the train for some days off in the country. Tomorrow, happy hour at the favorite tapas bar with the old gang. Excited!


----------



## Ludmilla

Accompanied by my trusty travel bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Already on the train for some days off in the country. Tomorrow, happy hour at the favorite tapas bar with the old gang. Excited!


Enjoy your stay among your family and friends, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!!! They finished the elevator. It can actually talk.
> 
> It was.
> 
> Skunk stripes and broccoli heads.  I smell a poem, too.
> Hehe. The rhino pic!



Talk? Wow! What does it say?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Already on the train for some days off in the country. Tomorrow, happy hour at the favorite tapas bar with the old gang. Excited!


Sounds fun!
I shall enjoy another trip to see bike repair guy.


Murphy47 said:


> Talk? Wow! What does it say?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sounds fun!
> I shall enjoy another trip to see bike repair guy.
> 
> View attachment 4016998



Funny! 
Hubble and youngest D both sick. I will be playing nurse for the next few days. 
Why don’t nurse outfits come with a cute bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your stay among your family and friends, Ludmilla!


I will!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Talk? Wow! What does it say?


The floors.
Obviously, most people jump when it starts talking. 


remainsilly said:


> Sounds fun!
> I shall enjoy another trip to see bike repair guy.
> 
> View attachment 4016998


Hahahaha. This would be a nice think to say, too. 
Bummer on the bike repair.


Murphy47 said:


> Funny!
> Hubble and youngest D both sick. I will be playing nurse for the next few days.
> Why don’t nurse outfits come with a cute bag?


Oh no, I hope they are on the mend, soon!


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> I allowed highlights once.
> And got something resembling skunk stripes.
> Never again.
> 
> Agreed--the dark roots look is odd. But popular here, too.
> 
> Green hair seems immortal--pops up in every generation.
> Little rebel broccoli heads.
> Poor misguided things.
> 
> Which seat type helps to outrun a rhino?
> View attachment 4015266
> 
> 
> Vultures dragged a car-flattened squirrel into my front garden.
> Everything about that was terribly interesting.



Over here it‘s mermaid hair - blue, plum like!
And - most astonishing! Grey! So called Granny hair.

Haha so fun! I am a natural blonde, so grey hair doesn‘t show that much with me - and if somebody asks I can always tell them I do granny hair - so even being stylish here with my neglectance of going to the hairdresser.




Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4016259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudy rainy day today so I switched out of my coach market tote (which I totally love) to long neglected Longchamp



Oh my - sick of turning to nylon! Want leather weather!
Usually strawberry season starts in February here - but almost April and no strawberries from Spain yet 



remainsilly said:


> Guess I'm nuts.
> Because use leather bags in rain.
> (coated with collonil products)
> View attachment 4016326
> 
> Still in mulb oak nvt bayswater tote, as Easter approaches.



So brave - really great classic bag!



Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4016413
> 
> Accompanied by my trusty travel bag.



Yeah - a leather tanned BREE!
Loving it! That natural tanned leather gets better and better!



Murphy47 said:


> Talk? Wow! What does it say?



Haha have them at work too! It does a doiiiing sound, tells what floor you are, and tells you to pay attention to opening and closing doors.





Murphy47 said:


> Funny!
> Hubble and youngest D both sick. I will be playing nurse for the next few days.
> Why don’t nurse outfits come with a cute bag?



Oh no! Hope it‘s not a man-flu!
Terrible, terrible disease! Medicine does not work and poor man has to suffer terribly and loudly all day long!
That even outweighs cute outfits!





Staying at home with the kids right now, because no school/kindergarden - having a good time decorating for easter and spending time together.

The Dooney satchel arrived- but it was the mini - from the dimensions on the page I expected it to be a small. So returned it. Well - happy that I didn’t have to spend the money
Trying to save right now because we are moving into our newly built home in August/September.
The little one will start school this year, so went schoolbag shopping yeaterday! Well at least one family member has a new bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Over here it‘s mermaid hair - blue, plum like!
> And - most astonishing! Grey! So called Granny hair.
> 
> Haha so fun! I am a natural blonde, so grey hair doesn‘t show that much with me - and if somebody asks I can always tell them I do granny hair - so even being stylish here with my neglectance of going to the hairdresser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my - sick of turning to nylon! Want leather weather!
> Usually strawberry season starts in February here - but almost April and no strawberries from Spain yet
> 
> 
> 
> So brave - really great classic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - a leather tanned BREE!
> Loving it! That natural tanned leather gets better and better!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha have them at work too! It does a doiiiing sound, tells what floor you are, and tells you to pay attention to opening and closing doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Hope it‘s not a man-flu!
> Terrible, terrible disease! Medicine does not work and poor man has to suffer terribly and loudly all day long!
> That even outweighs cute outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying at home with the kids right now, because no school/kindergarden - having a good time decorating for easter and spending time together.
> 
> The Dooney satchel arrived- but it was the mini - from the dimensions on the page I expected it to be a small. So returned it. Well - happy that I didn’t have to spend the money
> Trying to save right now because we are moving into our newly built home in August/September.
> The little one will start school this year, so went schoolbag shopping yeaterday! Well at least one family member has a new bag!
> 
> View attachment 4017413


Love the backpack !  He is stylin’ . 

How exciting a new home!  We just renovated this past winter and I love that our “old” house is now new, lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Over here it‘s mermaid hair - blue, plum like!
> And - most astonishing! Grey! So called Granny hair.
> 
> Haha so fun! I am a natural blonde, so grey hair doesn‘t show that much with me - and if somebody asks I can always tell them I do granny hair - so even being stylish here with my neglectance of going to the hairdresser.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my - sick of turning to nylon! Want leather weather!
> Usually strawberry season starts in February here - but almost April and no strawberries from Spain yet
> 
> 
> 
> So brave - really great classic bag!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - a leather tanned BREE!
> Loving it! That natural tanned leather gets better and better!
> 
> 
> 
> Haha have them at work too! It does a doiiiing sound, tells what floor you are, and tells you to pay attention to opening and closing doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! Hope it‘s not a man-flu!
> Terrible, terrible disease! Medicine does not work and poor man has to suffer terribly and loudly all day long!
> That even outweighs cute outfits!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Staying at home with the kids right now, because no school/kindergarden - having a good time decorating for easter and spending time together.
> 
> The Dooney satchel arrived- but it was the mini - from the dimensions on the page I expected it to be a small. So returned it. Well - happy that I didn’t have to spend the money
> Trying to save right now because we are moving into our newly built home in August/September.
> The little one will start school this year, so went schoolbag shopping yeaterday! Well at least one family member has a new bag!
> 
> View attachment 4017413


Ooooooh. I like the school bag. Very stxlish and cool. 
Bummer, that the Dooney satchel was not the right size. I hope you find one in the future.

Natural tanned BREE bags are great - but you have to accept a lot of patina.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope all islanders are well and happy.
I am a bit tired thanks to yesterday evening. Tapas bar was kind of a small disappointment. The owner has changed so they changed the card, the drinks and lifted the prices.  The food was tasty, though. Obviously, the cook has not changed.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope all islanders are well and happy.
> I am a bit tired thanks to yesterday evening. Tapas bar was kind of a small disappointment. The owner has changed so they changed the card, the drinks and lifted the prices.  The food was tasty, though. Obviously, the cook has not changed.



Cook is the most important part! 
Prices going up everywhere. Don’t know how folks afford to go out anymore.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooh. I like the school bag. Very stxlish and cool.
> Bummer, that the Dooney satchel was not the right size. I hope you find one in the future.
> 
> Natural tanned BREE bags are great - but you have to accept a lot of patina.


Yea, but the leather is divine! 

I have a Bree in florentine leather - will try to get it out of the black hole - aka bedroom closet - tomorrow to satisfy my need 



Murphy47 said:


> Cook is the most important part!
> Prices going up everywhere. Don’t know how folks afford to go out anymore.



Well overe here prives have risen dramatically when our local currency was changed into Euro. Since then we have been living in a constant price shock. 
Yesterday at the supermarket:  „What??? I am not going to pay 7 freaking Euro for Easter napkins in the super market!“


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Yea, but the leather is divine!
> 
> I have a Bree in florentine leather - will try to get it out of the black hole - aka bedroom closet - tomorrow to satisfy my need
> 
> 
> 
> Well overe here prives have risen dramatically when our local currency was changed into Euro. Since then we have been living in a constant price shock.
> Yesterday at the supermarket:  „What??? I am not going to pay 7 freaking Euro for Easter napkins in the super market!“



I hear ya. 
Food and toiletries went up 60% during the Great Recession and never went back down. Wages never went up to compensate. 
I clip as many coupons as I did when we were first married.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Easter everyone!
Lots of thunder here this morning..


----------



## Mariapia

Trying to post a link... Doesn't seem to work...
It was about a cheetah getting into a car in Tanzania...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cook is the most important part!
> Prices going up everywhere. Don’t know how folks afford to go out anymore.


True, it was a huge shop when they changed the cook two years ago.  Thankfully the "new" one happened to get better and do the stuff like before. 
Prices ares just crazy....


Senf said:


> Yea, but the leather is divine!
> 
> I have a Bree in florentine leather - will try to get it out of the black hole - aka bedroom closet - tomorrow to satisfy my need
> 
> 
> 
> Well overe here prives have risen dramatically when our local currency was changed into Euro. Since then we have been living in a constant price shock.
> Yesterday at the supermarket:  „What??? I am not going to pay 7 freaking Euro for Easter napkins in the super market!“


Oooh. I hope you post a pic of your Bree. 
I hear you on the prices. When the € came all prices stayed the same - but our earnings stayed the same. 


Mariapia said:


> Happy Easter everyone!
> Lots of thunder here this morning..


Happy Easter!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4019801
> 
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Happy Easter!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Funny!
> Hubble and youngest D both sick. I will be playing nurse for the next few days.
> Why don’t nurse outfits come with a cute bag?


Hmm.
Fetish costumes with matching bags...I like it.
Hope all are healing well.


Ludmilla said:


> Hahahaha. This would be a nice think to say, too.
> Bummer on the bike repair.


Bike repair took awhile, sadly.
And couple things to adjust, still.
Luckily my hand was not injured, punching car's window.
And have bike for planned Easter adventure.


Senf said:


> Over here it‘s mermaid hair - blue, plum like!
> And - most astonishing! Grey! So called Granny hair.
> 
> Haha so fun! I am a natural blonde, so grey hair doesn‘t show that much with me - and if somebody asks I can always tell them I do granny hair - so even being stylish here with my neglectance of going to the hairdresser.


My hairstylist refuses to do that granny-grey color with various tints.
Says it absolutely RUINS hair.


Senf said:


> The little one will start school this year, so went schoolbag shopping yeaterday! Well at least one family member has a new bag!


Great backpack!


Ludmilla said:


> Hope all islanders are well and happy.
> I am a bit tired thanks to yesterday evening. Tapas bar was kind of a small disappointment. The owner has changed so they changed the card, the drinks and lifted the prices.  The food was tasty, though. Obviously, the cook has not changed.


It is disappointing, when fave places change. Guess aging means seeing this happen repeatedly.
Happily, new things come.


Senf said:


> Well overe here prives have risen dramatically when our local currency was changed into Euro. Since then we have been living in a constant price shock.


When I lived overseas, people wanted US $.
They told me, "Dollars always will be worth something."
Money matters are fiddly, sticky things.


----------



## remainsilly

Happy Easter, island bunnies!


----------



## remainsilly

Received Easter gift during bike ride.


Piggy peeking from ortlieb trunk.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Trying to post a link... Doesn't seem to work...
> It was about a cheetah getting into a car in Tanzania...



I saw that! Very funny! 
There’s a big sign about keeping windows closed. Stupid people.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Received Easter gift during bike ride.
> View attachment 4020061
> 
> Piggy peeking from ortlieb trunk.



Love Miss Piggy. 
Is it hard to sneak a present on a bike ride? 
Happy Easter [emoji235]
No snow here!


----------



## remainsilly

My chocolate Easter rabbit has games printed on box.
*Find your secret bunny name!*


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Love Miss Piggy.
> Is it hard to sneak a present on a bike ride?
> Happy Easter [emoji235]
> No snow here!


Thanks Glad no snow.
Received pig from friend during visit. I stop along a route sometimes.
Not hard to carry stuff on bike. But piggy was a kid magnet along streets. 
"Hi! Teddy bear! Hi!"


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks Glad no snow.
> Received pig from friend during visit. I stop along a route sometimes.
> Not hard to carry stuff on bike. But piggy was a kid magnet along streets.
> "Hi! Teddy bear! Hi!"



Funny! 
Quiet in my neighborhood so far. 
Mostly older folks so it won’t get noisy til later. 
The sun is out but it’s 38. 
Getting tired of my winter clothes. May go ahead and change bags cause I want something NEW.


----------



## Murphy47

So my Easter Bunny name is Lucky Wigglewaggle. 
Most days I feel lucky to live the life I do. 
Except when I have to do laundry. 
I keep a postcard my SIL sent me from Belize. Shows beautiful lush forest, ancient buildings, and a woman washing clothes in a stream by beating them on a rock. 
I am grateful not to be that woman. 
Speaking of laundry, Ludmilla, are you still shuffling your clothes around Central Europe?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So my Easter Bunny name is Lucky Wigglewaggle.
> Most days I feel lucky to live the life I do.
> Except when I have to do laundry.
> I keep a postcard my SIL sent me from Belize. Shows beautiful lush forest, ancient buildings, and a woman washing clothes in a stream by beating them on a rock.
> I am grateful not to be that woman.
> Speaking of laundry, Ludmilla, are you still shuffling your clothes around Central Europe?


An awesome bunny name & laundry attitude.

My sifu lived in China awhile. His clothes kept shredding & thinning prematurely.
He asked the woman doing his laundry, "Could you NOT beat it with rocks?"
She was stunned. Rock beating got items cleaner.
Needless to say, clothes continued to shred & develop weird holes.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> An awesome bunny name & laundry attitude.
> 
> My sifu lived in China awhile. His clothes kept shredding & thinning prematurely.
> He asked the woman doing his laundry, "Could you NOT beat it with rocks?"
> She was stunned. Rock beating got items cleaner.
> Needless to say, clothes continued to shred & develop weird holes.



Not washing clothes in a rock is something we take for granted, but is still the premier way to clean clothes in most of the world.


----------



## Ludmilla

Helloooooo Easter Bunnies! 
This is Sparkle Buckington speaking.  What a weird bunny name. 
@Murphy47 no I am not schlepping my laundry through Central Europe anymore. I am using the public washing machine in the cellar.
@remainsilly this is a lovely Easter present. I got chocolate only. 

Hope everyone is well. Returning to the big city tomorrow.  Not too kern on it. At the moment it feels like I belong nowhere completely.


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> Not washing clothes in a rock is something we take for granted, but is still the premier way to clean clothes in most of the world.



Hahaha - when I lived in the US back in the 90s toploading machines were still common.
I had never seen such a historic divice to do laundry before. Just the idea was hideous.
When my mum came to visit she loughed loudly and said „that’s how our washing machines looked in the 50s!“
My hostmum asked how we wash clothes (after she had explained to me how to use escalators) - and she was totally astonished when we told her about front loaders. She insisted that there could be nothing better on earth to do laundry than US made toploaders.
She had never heard of Miele before. 

I guzss there are many ways between stones/sticks/hand/frontloaders/toploaders


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooo Easter Bunnies!
> This is Sparkle Buckington speaking.  What a weird bunny name.
> @Murphy47 no I am not schlepping my laundry through Central Europe anymore. I am using the public washing machine in the cellar.
> @remainsilly this is a lovely Easter present. I got chocolate only.
> 
> Hope everyone is well. Returning to the big city tomorrow.  Not too kern on it. At the moment it feels like I belong nowhere completely.



Glad for a laundry solution even if it is in the cellar. 
Chocolate is an xlnt present. 
It can be a bit unsettling to commute between home. I would always be forgetting things at one place or the other. 
Is it cold at the country place today? We have leftover ice and snow. 
Getting really eager to wear sandals!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad for a laundry solution even if it is in the cellar.
> Chocolate is an xlnt present.
> It can be a bit unsettling to commute between home. I would always be forgetting things at one place or the other.
> Is it cold at the country place today? We have leftover ice and snow.
> Getting really eager to wear sandals!


So far I have not forgotten anything at one place. At the moment I am still transporting stuff to the city. And I am trying to figure out which bags stay at the country and which go to the city. Strange enough I have left my expensive bags at the country.
We had a lot of sun today, but cold winds. Rain yesterday. Some parts of eastern G got 20cm snow.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So far I have not forgotten anything at one place. At the moment I am still transporting stuff to the city. And I am trying to figure out which bags stay at the country and which go to the city. Strange enough I have left my expensive bags at the country.
> We had a lot of sun today, but cold winds. Rain yesterday. Some parts of eastern G got 20cm snow.



That’s just wrong. There should not be snow on Easter. Unless u live in Canada. 
Makes sense to leave expensive bags in the country if that’s where you’re doing the most fun stuff.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That’s just wrong. There should not be snow on Easter. Unless u live in Canada.
> Makes sense to leave expensive bags in the country if that’s where you’re doing the most fun stuff.


Snow on Easter is quite common for my area. Traditionally, we have more snow during March than December.
I think I feel more comfortable with my expensive bags at the country as no one recognises them.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Snow on Easter is quite common for my area. Traditionally, we have more snow during March than December.
> I think I feel more comfortable with my expensive bags at the country as no one recognises them.



Wow! I didn’t think snow would be that common when Easter is so late in the year. Learn something new every day!


----------



## Mariapia

Yesterday was sunny. I had lunch with two of my friends....and we talked for more than 6 hours.
Fortunately we were sitting outside and no one asked us to leave the place.
Today..... it's windy and cold again.
People are struggling to go to work by train.
There will be a two days'strike every...5 days until the end of June.
Reminds me of exhausting days...Air France pilots are on strike too.
Well, watching the news is depressing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Islanders!  Happy Tuesday and happy birthday to Me !!  My girls and mom are taking me to lunch then dh is taking us all to dinner so I don’t have to cook yayyy!!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday was sunny. I had lunch with two of my friends....and we talked for more than 6 hours.
> Fortunately we were sitting outside and no one asked us to leave the place.
> Today..... it's windy and cold again.
> People are struggling to go to work by train.
> There will be a two days'strike every...5 days until the end of June.
> Reminds me of exhausting days...Air France pilots are on strike too.
> Well, watching the news is depressing.



News is very depressing [emoji35]
Do you know which days or is it random? I always side with the working man, but it can be damn inconvenient.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Happy Tuesday and happy birthday to Me !!  My girls and mom are taking me to lunch then dh is taking us all to dinner so I don’t have to cook yayyy!!



Happy happy birthday to you [emoji512][emoji322][emoji146]
Sounds like a wonderful day!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> News is very depressing [emoji35]
> Do you know which days or is it random? I always side with the working man, but it can be damn inconvenient.


For example
April 3rd and April 4th strike.
April 5th, 6th 7th no strike
April 8 Th and 9th strike 
April 10th, 11th and 12th  no strike.
April 13th and 14Th strike 
And so on until June 28 th


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> For example
> April 3rd and April 4th strike.
> April 5th, 6th 7th no strike
> April 8 Th and 9th strike
> April 10th, 11th and 12th  no strike.
> April 13th and 14Th strike
> And so on until June 28 th



It’s great that they have a schedule. 
Would never cross a picket line so it’s nice to know where NOT to go. 
How DO you get to work on those occasions?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Happy Tuesday and happy birthday to Me !!  My girls and mom are taking me to lunch then dh is taking us all to dinner so I don’t have to cook yayyy!!


Happy birthday , Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It’s great that they have a schedule.
> Would never cross a picket line so it’s nice to know where NOT to go.
> How DO you get to work on those occasions?


We try to catch buses, use blablacar, ask a colleague for help, drive  if we can and of course walk a lot.
We also get up one or two hours earlier and get home late after work.
After a few days, it becomes a nightmare.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooo Easter Bunnies!
> This is Sparkle Buckington speaking.  What a weird bunny name.
> @Murphy47 no I am not schlepping my laundry through Central Europe anymore. I am using the public washing machine in the cellar.


I guess that‘s a lot easier then!




Ludmilla said:


> So far I have not forgotten anything at one place. At the moment I am still transporting stuff to the city. And I am trying to figure out which bags stay at the country and which go to the city. Strange enough I have left my expensive bags at the country.
> We had a lot of sun today, but cold winds. Rain yesterday. Some parts of eastern G got 20cm snow.



Hope you had a wonderful Easter weekend with your family!



Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Happy Tuesday and happy birthday to Me !!  My girls and mom are taking me to lunch then dh is taking us all to dinner so I don’t have to cook yayyy!!



Happy birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day and hopefully many nice presents.
- maybe a new bag?



Mariapia said:


> We try to catch buses, use blablacar, ask a colleague for help, drive  if we can and of course walk a lot.
> We also get up one or two hours earlier and get home late after work.
> After a few days, it becomes a nightmare.



Oh that sounds very exhausting for everyone! Hope this strike will end soon. Wishing you well to get through these rough times!


Today was the first day of spring! The temperature was nearly 20 *C, so away with the winter coat - hello light jacket!
Was heading out with my Dooney hobo in persimon with a matching spring Moschino silk scarf. Orange overload - but springy like a butterfly.
After work was running some errands with the kids - going to the orthodontist and getting new shoes- so hopefully out for some quality time in the sun tomorrow.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> At the moment it feels like I belong nowhere completely.


I know this feeling--shuttling between several homes.
Then comes horrific moment. When arrive to 1 place without any bras or toilet tissue.
Luckily, determined women can survive almost any crisis.


Murphy47 said:


> Getting really eager to wear sandals!


I wore sandals today.
But spent 4 hours rebuilding bike.
So, not necessarily fun-time shoes.
But we can dream.


Ludmilla said:


> Strange enough I have left my expensive bags at the country.


I never have seen a tree or river steal designer handbags.


Mariapia said:


> Yesterday was sunny. I had lunch with two of my friends....and we talked for more than 6 hours.
> Fortunately we were sitting outside and no one asked us to leave the place.
> Today..... it's windy and cold again.
> People are struggling to go to work by train.
> There will be a two days'strike every...5 days until the end of June.
> Reminds me of exhausting days...Air France pilots are on strike too.
> Well, watching the news is depressing.


Chatting with friends sounds wonderful!
Do strikes happen often this time of year?


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Happy Tuesday and happy birthday to Me !!  My girls and mom are taking me to lunch then dh is taking us all to dinner so I don’t have to cook yayyy!!


Happy birthday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Happy Tuesday and happy birthday to Me !!  My girls and mom are taking me to lunch then dh is taking us all to dinner so I don’t have to cook yayyy!!


A very happy belated birthday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> For example
> April 3rd and April 4th strike.
> April 5th, 6th 7th no strike
> April 8 Th and 9th strike
> April 10th, 11th and 12th  no strike.
> April 13th and 14Th strike
> And so on until June 28 th


Good grief. 
Although I understand why they are on a strike.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> I guess that‘s a lot easier then!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had a wonderful Easter weekend with your family!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy birthday! Hope you had a wonderful day and hopefully many nice presents.
> - maybe a new bag?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that sounds very exhausting for everyone! Hope this strike will end soon. Wishing you well to get through these rough times!
> 
> 
> Today was the first day of spring! The temperature was nearly 20 *C, so away with the winter coat - hello light jacket!
> Was heading out with my Dooney hobo in persimon with a matching spring Moschino silk scarf. Orange overload - but springy like a butterfly.
> After work was running some errands with the kids - going to the orthodontist and getting new shoes- so hopefully out for some quality time in the sun tomorrow.


Yes, thank you! Hope you had nice holidays, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I know this feeling--shuttling between several homes.
> Then comes horrific moment. When arrive to 1 place without any bras or toilet tissue.
> Luckily, determined women can survive almost any crisis.
> 
> I wore sandals today.
> But spent 4 hours rebuilding bike.
> So, not necessarily fun-time shoes.
> But we can dream.
> 
> I never have seen a tree or river steal designer handbags.
> 
> Chatting with friends sounds wonderful!
> Do strikes happen often this time of year?
> 
> Happy birthday!


I have two households. Keeps missing bras in line.


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you for all the birthday love!  No bag this year but plenty of earrings which to me is just as great .


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I have two households. Keeps missing bras in line.


At 1 time, I had 3. Insane.
For travel & frequent hotel changes, now swear by packing cubes. Though still seem to lose maps.

Any tips for organizing stuff between locations? To keep commutes easier?


----------



## remainsilly

Bike rebuilt & flying right.
Despite the no-bike-rack blues.


With patagonia atom sling. 
And caffeine, the building block of life.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> At 1 time, I had 3. Insane.
> For travel & frequent hotel changes, now swear by packing cubes. Though still seem to lose maps.
> 
> Any tips for organizing stuff between locations? To keep commutes easier?


I have so much stuff that I have two wardrobes, now. And I devided the bags. I do not move all furniture. Not much organisation to be honest.


remainsilly said:


> Bike rebuilt & flying right.
> Despite the no-bike-rack blues.
> View attachment 4024903
> 
> With patagonia atom sling.
> And caffeine, the building block of life.


Hehehe. At least you were able to lock it somewhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for all the birthday love!  No bag this year but plenty of earrings which to me is just as great .


Earrings are great, too!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have so much stuff that I have two wardrobes, now. And I devided the bags. I do not move all furniture. Not much organisation to be honest.
> 
> Hehehe. At least you were able to lock it somewhere.



Organization is over rated, lol. 
Sunny here today but supposedly snow again tomorrow. Boo


----------



## Ludmilla

Soooo, how is everyone else doing bag wise?
I am still doing my bag memorandum. I think I might break that memorandum around July for my birthday. I do foresee another Massaccesi bag in my future. Have to decide about the style, yet.

Alone at the office again. I was left with the boring work.
Done. Browsing the net - reason why I am thinking about a new bag. 

We have sun today!
How is the strike going on @Mariapia?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Organization is over rated, lol.
> Sunny here today but supposedly snow again tomorrow. Boo


Organisation is not for me.
We have strong winds.
Visited the market today and took a closer look at the cake guy. Hmmmm. I do not think that he is running away with me any time, soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Soooo, how is everyone else doing bag wise?
> I am still doing my bag memorandum. I think I might break that memorandum around July for my birthday. I do foresee another Massaccesi bag in my future. Have to decide about the style, yet.
> 
> Alone at the office again. I was left with the boring work.
> Done. Browsing the net - reason why I am thinking about a new bag.
> 
> We have sun today!
> How is the strike going on @Mariapia?



Like Tomsmom, I have an April birthday so I have been bag hunting. 
As the newbie, you prolly do get all the boring stuff. I’m sure that will change soon. 
Off to the country this weekend?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Like Tomsmom, I have an April birthday so I have been bag hunting.
> As the newbie, you prolly do get all the boring stuff. I’m sure that will change soon.
> Off to the country this weekend?


Yes, I guess the new guy has to do the blah stuff. 
No, I am staying at the city this weekend. Maybe I am meeting with a friend who also lives here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Like Tomsmom, I have an April birthday so I have been bag hunting.
> As the newbie, you prolly do get all the boring stuff. I’m sure that will change soon.
> Off to the country this weekend?


Forgot to ask the important question: did you find a birthday bag??


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I guess the new guy has to do the blah stuff.
> No, I am staying at the city this weekend. Maybe I am meeting with a friend who also lives here.



That sounds like fun! 
Meals in restaurants, window shopping, chatting. Most of my friends still have younger children at home so their weekends still revolve around sports.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That sounds like fun!
> Meals in restaurants, window shopping, chatting. Most of my friends still have younger children at home so their weekends still revolve around sports.


She has three little kids. I guess, they will be part of the party. So not so much chatting after all.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Organisation is not for me.
> We have strong winds.
> Visited the market today and took a closer look at the cake guy. Hmmmm. I do not think that he is running away with me any time, soon.



He just doesn’t know what he’s missing!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Forgot to ask the important question: did you find a birthday bag??



Maybe. 
Have it narrowed down to two.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Soooo, how is everyone else doing bag wise?
> I am still doing my bag memorandum. I think I might break that memorandum around July for my birthday. I do foresee another Massaccesi bag in my future. Have to decide about the style, yet.
> 
> Alone at the office again. I was left with the boring work.
> Done. Browsing the net - reason why I am thinking about a new bag.
> 
> We have sun today!
> How is the strike going on @Mariapia?


Things are getting tougher and tougher. The next strike starts on Saturday at 8pm and stops on Tuesday morning at 8...There have been a few incidents in the stations. Women who couldn't collect their kids after school were in tears and had to be taken care of, medically speaking.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Things are getting tougher and tougher. The next strike starts on Saturday at 8pm and stops on Tuesday morning at 8...There have been a few incidents in the stations. Women who couldn't collect their kids after school were in tears and had to be taken care of, medically speaking.



Sad. 
Tho some days I think they should give you Zanax after you deliver. Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe.
> Have it narrowed down to two.



You must let us know the 2


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> You must let us know the 2



I fer sure will! 
Sounds like you had a very nice bday. 
How about some mod shots of those earrings?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I have so much stuff that I have two wardrobes, now. And I divided the bags. I do not move all furniture.


This seems a good system.
I resorted to duffle bags & swearing.
Dividing handbag stash is hard.


Murphy47 said:


> Organization is over rated, lol.
> Sunny here today but supposedly snow again tomorrow. Boo


More & more, I value less organization.
Except with my tools. No one moves my tools out of place without bloodshed.


Ludmilla said:


> Soooo, how is everyone else doing bag wise?


My great plans of taking timbuk2 bag today did not happen. 
Running late.
So grabbed patagonia atom sling. Which REFUSES to hold 2 bags of coffee beans.


I may need to punch something, during this bike ride.


Ludmilla said:


> Visited the market today and took a closer look at the cake guy. Hmmmm. I do not think that he is running away with me any time, soon.


The 2nd impression usually tells truth.
1st impressions can be weird jumbles.
But, still--try to weasel some free cake before you destroy his dreams.


Murphy47 said:


> Meals in restaurants


Am I the only person in world who disikes eating in most restaurants?


Ludmilla said:


> She has three little kids. I guess, they will be part of the party. So not so much chatting after all.


You have described my own personal hell.


Murphy47 said:


> Maybe.
> Have it narrowed down to two.


Show & tell time!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This seems a good system.
> I resorted to duffle bags & swearing.
> Dividing handbag stash is hard.
> 
> More & more, I value less organization.
> Except with my tools. No one moves my tools out of place without bloodshed.
> 
> My great plans of taking timbuk2 bag today did not happen.
> Running late.
> So grabbed patagonia atom sling. Which REFUSES to hold 2 bags of coffee beans.
> View attachment 4026246
> 
> I may need to punch something, during this bike ride.
> 
> The 2nd impression usually tells truth.
> 1st impressions can be weird jumbles.
> But, still--try to weasel some free cake before you destroy his dreams.
> 
> Am I the only person in world who disikes eating in most restaurants?
> 
> You have described my own personal hell.
> 
> Show & tell time!



I wish I had the multi quote function. Can’t seem to find it since the last update. 
I feel about my kitchen as u feel about your tools. 
Hubble cooked Easter dinner (which was great) but moved all my spices. 
Repeat to self: I shall not punch things or people. Results in sore hand. 
After 20 years in food service I have high standards and sadly most restaurants fall short. However, I love to HANG OUT in restaurants and have beverages. 
Little kids are fine. If they are well behaved and Mom has brought along stuff for them to do. 
Sadly most folks let their kids run amok. Hopefully Ludmillas friend has lovely well behaved kids!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I wish I had the multi quote function. Can’t seem to find it since the last update.
> I feel about my kitchen as u feel about your tools.
> Hubble cooked Easter dinner (which was great) but moved all my spices.
> Repeat to self: I shall not punch things or people. Results in sore hand.
> After 20 years in food service I have high standards and sadly most restaurants fall short. However, I love to HANG OUT in restaurants and have beverages.
> Little kids are fine. If they are well behaved and Mom has brought along stuff for them to do.
> Sadly most folks let their kids run amok. Hopefully Ludmillas friend has lovely well behaved kids!


For multi-quote:
Tap, "quote," under each post wanted. Then "insert quotes" into own post.
(Or)
Highlight wanted sentences in a post. "Quote" option should appear in grey. But sometimes doesn't.
Insert quotes again.

My security program is blocking CONSTANT pop-ups from tpf--probably another virus, etc. here. As usual.

Nice of your hubbie to cook for Easter!
We cycled a trail. Then shot into city traffic, searching for hot cross buns=Easter snack.
Man ate whole package. Left me 1.

Yes. Experience in food service changes outlook about restaurants. Not always helpfully.
Most whining & complaining people do is about their food & their health issues.
Tough job to endure for 20 years--serious applause!

Small children love me. This is the problem. They want to stand nearby, touch my bracelets & rings. Explain their love for Disney princesses.
Whereas I feel uncertain about them. And want to avoid catching influenza or getting drool on my clothes.
Yes. We must send good vibes to Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> For multi-quote:
> Tap, "quote," under each post wanted. Then "insert quotes" into own post.
> (Or)
> Highlight wanted sentences in a post. "Quote" option should appear in grey. But sometimes doesn't.
> Insert quotes again.
> 
> My security program is blocking CONSTANT pop-ups from tpf--probably another virus, etc. here. As usual.
> 
> Nice of your hubbie to cook for Easter!
> We cycled a trail. Then shot into city traffic, searching for hot cross buns=Easter snack.
> Man ate whole package. Left me 1.
> 
> Yes. Experience in food service changes outlook about restaurants. Not always helpfully.
> Most whining & complaining people do is about their food & their health issues.
> Tough job to endure for 20 years--serious applause!
> 
> Small children love me. This is the problem. They want to stand nearby, touch my bracelets & rings. Explain their love for Disney princesses.
> Whereas I feel uncertain about them. And want to avoid catching influenza or getting drool on my clothes.
> Yes. We must send good vibes to Ludmilla!



Maybe they think you ARE Disney princess? 
This is a worthy goal for me. 
I always kept my kids at home when sick until not germy. Many other parents do not feel same and should be smacked. I don’t care if junior was bored, he belongs at home.


----------



## magdalinka

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Happy Tuesday and happy birthday to Me !!  My girls and mom are taking me to lunch then dh is taking us all to dinner so I don’t have to cook yayyy!!


Happy belated Birthday Tomsmom. Hope you had a good time with the girls and mom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> He just doesn’t know what he’s missing!





Murphy47 said:


> Maybe.
> Have it narrowed down to two.


Oooooh! Exciting!


Mariapia said:


> Things are getting tougher and tougher. The next strike starts on Saturday at 8pm and stops on Tuesday morning at 8...There have been a few incidents in the stations. Women who couldn't collect their kids after school were in tears and had to be taken care of, medically speaking.


Oh wow. This is not really good. 
I hope that the situation sorts out soon!


remainsilly said:


> This seems a good system.
> I resorted to duffle bags & swearing.
> Dividing handbag stash is hard.
> 
> More & more, I value less organization.
> Except with my tools. No one moves my tools out of place without bloodshed.
> 
> My great plans of taking timbuk2 bag today did not happen.
> Running late.
> So grabbed patagonia atom sling. Which REFUSES to hold 2 bags of coffee beans.
> View attachment 4026246
> 
> I may need to punch something, during this bike ride.
> 
> The 2nd impression usually tells truth.
> 1st impressions can be weird jumbles.
> But, still--try to weasel some free cake before you destroy his dreams.
> 
> Am I the only person in world who disikes eating in most restaurants?
> 
> You have described my own personal hell.
> 
> Show & tell time!


Dividing my handbags into "country" and "city" is not so very complicated after all.
Funny enough my expensive handbags are in the "country" section.
I fear there won't be any free cakes for me. Probably, I scared him away on the first occasion.
As I am having a sore throat and I am coughing again/still, I do not think that I will meet my friend.


Murphy47 said:


> I wish I had the multi quote function. Can’t seem to find it since the last update.
> I feel about my kitchen as u feel about your tools.
> Hubble cooked Easter dinner (which was great) but moved all my spices.
> Repeat to self: I shall not punch things or people. Results in sore hand.
> After 20 years in food service I have high standards and sadly most restaurants fall short. However, I love to HANG OUT in restaurants and have beverages.
> Little kids are fine. If they are well behaved and Mom has brought along stuff for them to do.
> Sadly most folks let their kids run amok. Hopefully Ludmillas friend has lovely well behaved kids!


The kids are very lively. Especially, #1 and #2. Last time we met she brought the father along and he was in charge of the kids. 


remainsilly said:


> For multi-quote:
> Tap, "quote," under each post wanted. Then "insert quotes" into own post.
> (Or)
> Highlight wanted sentences in a post. "Quote" option should appear in grey. But sometimes doesn't.
> Insert quotes again.
> 
> My security program is blocking CONSTANT pop-ups from tpf--probably another virus, etc. here. As usual.
> 
> Nice of your hubbie to cook for Easter!
> We cycled a trail. Then shot into city traffic, searching for hot cross buns=Easter snack.
> Man ate whole package. Left me 1.
> 
> Yes. Experience in food service changes outlook about restaurants. Not always helpfully.
> Most whining & complaining people do is about their food & their health issues.
> Tough job to endure for 20 years--serious applause!
> 
> Small children love me. This is the problem. They want to stand nearby, touch my bracelets & rings. Explain their love for Disney princesses.
> Whereas I feel uncertain about them. And want to avoid catching influenza or getting drool on my clothes.
> Yes. We must send good vibes to Ludmilla!


Small kids make me feel awkward, too. Guess many childless people feel that way.


----------



## Ludmilla

We have sun again. I think I will walk a bit in the park after work.
Slooooooooow day again.
Makes me want to work at a restaurant (for half a minute).


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh! Exciting!
> 
> Oh wow. This is not really good.
> I hope that the situation sorts out soon!
> 
> Dividing my handbags into "country" and "city" is not so very complicated after all.
> Funny enough my expensive handbags are in the "country" section.
> I fear there won't be any free cakes for me. Probably, I scared him away on the first occasion.
> As I am having a sore throat and I am coughing again/still, I do not think that I will meet my friend.
> 
> The kids are very lively. Especially, #1 and #2. Last time we met she brought the father along and he was in charge of the kids.
> 
> Small kids make me feel awkward, too. Guess many childless people feel that way.



Kids are a weird species. I often don’t understand my own two. 
I was never pining for motherhood and when doctors told me a couldn’t have any I wasn’t unhappy. 
There were so wrong. Twice. 
When they are little it’s hard not to get lost in mommydom. 
Now that they are grown I enjoy them much more. They’re almost like real people. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Kids are a weird species. I often don’t understand my own two.
> I was never pining for motherhood and when doctors told me a couldn’t have any I wasn’t unhappy.
> There were so wrong. Twice.
> When they are little it’s hard not to get lost in mommydom.
> Now that they are grown I enjoy them much more. They’re almost like real people. Lol.


Hehe. I've never been keen on getting children. Wouldn't have said no either, I guess. Times almost up for me, though, and I guess it is too late now. 
It is nice that your doctors were wrong.  I fear kids will never be normal people.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I've never been keen on getting children. Wouldn't have said no either, I guess. Times almost up for me, though, and I guess it is too late now.
> It is nice that your doctors were wrong.  I fear kids will never be normal people.



Kids are nice and all. There’s lots more to life than being a mommie.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I fear there won't be any free cakes for me.


This. is. so. wrong.


Ludmilla said:


> As I am having a sore throat and I am coughing again/still, I do not think that I will meet my friend.


Oh no! Hope not a new cold.
Been coughing myself. Apparently, all our rain has not glued down all our dust. Unfair.


Ludmilla said:


> Small kids make me feel awkward, too. Guess many childless people feel that way.


They follow no reason or logic.
They cry, if a shoe falls off. Cry, when you suggest putting the shoe back on.
Then cry over shoes in general.
Weird.
A vasectomy solves so much.


Murphy47 said:


> Now that they are grown I enjoy them much more. They’re almost like real people. Lol.


Yes. 
Although teenage girls still cry over shoes.


Murphy47 said:


> Kids are nice and all. There’s lots more to life than being a mommie.


Shh. You'll piss off the psychos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Kids are nice and all. There’s lots more to life than being a mommie.


True.  Sometimes you wonder, though. Esp. when everyone else is nesting. 


remainsilly said:


> This. is. so. wrong.
> 
> Oh no! Hope not a new cold.
> Been coughing myself. Apparently, all our rain has not glued down all our dust. Unfair.
> 
> They follow no reason or logic.
> They cry, if a shoe falls off. Cry, when you suggest putting the shoe back on.
> Then cry over shoes in general.
> Weird.
> A vasectomy solves so much.
> 
> Yes.
> Although teenage girls still cry over shoes.
> 
> Shh. You'll piss off the psychos.


I think that no free cakes is very wrong. Guess I have to flirt with the guy from the grocery store, now. Maybe I get some free apples?
My mother was ill last weekend and I guess I came back in touch with the awful virus. 
(Muahaha - about the shoe part. )


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> True.  Sometimes you wonder, though. Esp. when everyone else is nesting.
> 
> I think that no free cakes is very wrong. Guess I have to flirt with the guy from the grocery store, now. Maybe I get some free apples?
> My mother was ill last weekend and I guess I came back in touch with the awful virus.
> (Muahaha - about the shoe part. )



Sorry your mom was sick. Mine had her other knee replaced and has been stuck at home except for doctors appointments for two weeks. Next week she wants to make up for lost time. 
Free food of any kind is good. Apples, cakes all good! 
Shoe addicts do cry over shoes- no matter what their ages.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This. is. so. wrong.
> 
> Oh no! Hope not a new cold.
> Been coughing myself. Apparently, all our rain has not glued down all our dust. Unfair.
> 
> They follow no reason or logic.
> They cry, if a shoe falls off. Cry, when you suggest putting the shoe back on.
> Then cry over shoes in general.
> Weird.
> A vasectomy solves so much.
> 
> Yes.
> Although teenage girls still cry over shoes.
> 
> Shh. You'll piss off the psychos.



Children are great but they are not the be all end all of existence. 
Bring on the psychos. 
Anyone who says babies are NOT boring is a liar. Toddlers are obnoxious little dictators. School age ones are little know it alls. 
Teenagers are just unbearable. 
Yes there are rewarding moments. They are few and far between. Some are more loving than others. Some are more trouble than others. 
It can be challenging when everyone else is nesting, but rest assured, most moms would trade places with the child free in a heartbeat. At least 5 days a week [emoji6]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Kids are a weird species. I often don’t understand my own two.
> I was never pining for motherhood and when doctors told me a couldn’t have any I wasn’t unhappy.
> There were so wrong. Twice.
> When they are little it’s hard not to get lost in mommydom.
> Now that they are grown I enjoy them much more. They’re almost like real people. Lol.


I agree with you Murphy. I couldn’t stand it when people would tell me to enjoy my kids when they were all small. I don’t miss those days at all. I really enjoy spending time with my kids now that they are older.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I agree with you Murphy. I couldn’t stand it when people would tell me to enjoy my kids when they were all small. I don’t miss those days at all. I really enjoy spending time with my kids now that they are older.



Yup. Older is much more fun. 
Mine have their own money and their own opinions. No need for much parenting at this stage. Love it.


----------



## Senf

Like my own kids, also like my job. Doing it all over again I think I would have them again, although I know how much work it is. Loved almost every phase, and also love to watch them learn and develop.
Having a more than fulltime job and being a mother of two is more than I can handle sometimes.
But I only like my own kids. They know how to behave and not to turn everything into chaos and not to scream around all day long.
Now I  enjoy talking to them - my older one wants me to read books she liked and discuss it with me, and we can start our voyage into literature together. The little one loves traveling and exploring the world - something I enjoy too.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I think nylon Le Pliages have been an excellent investment... Cost per wear and all, especially  this winter and spring, which as a matter of fact doesn't look like spring at all.
People are still wearing coats and scarves and carrying umbrellas just in case.
Today Le Pliages are a girl's best friends....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4027998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I think nylon Le Pliages have been an excellent investment... Cost per wear and all, especially  this winter and spring, which as a matter of fact doesn't look like spring at all.
> People are still wearing coats and scarves and carrying umbrellas just in case.
> Today Le Pliages are a girl's best friends....



Love that one! 
Spring has not shown up here either. 
Depressing.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Like my own kids, also like my job. Doing it all over again I think I would have them again, although I know how much work it is. Loved almost every phase, and also love to watch them learn and develop.
> Having a more than fulltime job and being a mother of two is more than I can handle sometimes.
> But I only like my own kids. They know how to behave and not to turn everything into chaos and not to scream around all day long.
> Now I  enjoy talking to them - my older one wants me to read books she liked and discuss it with me, and we can start our voyage into literature together. The little one loves traveling and exploring the world - something I enjoy too.



Agree completely.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4027998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I think nylon Le Pliages have been an excellent investment... Cost per wear and all, especially  this winter and spring, which as a matter of fact doesn't look like spring at all.
> People are still wearing coats and scarves and carrying umbrellas just in case.
> Today Le Pliages are a girl's best friends....


I love that le pliage! Also I like your chair


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Like my own kids, also like my job. Doing it all over again I think I would have them again, although I know how much work it is. Loved almost every phase, and also love to watch them learn and develop.
> Having a more than fulltime job and being a mother of two is more than I can handle sometimes.
> But I only like my own kids. They know how to behave and not to turn everything into chaos and not to scream around all day long.
> Now I  enjoy talking to them - my older one wants me to read books she liked and discuss it with me, and we can start our voyage into literature together. The little one loves traveling and exploring the world - something I enjoy too.



I had to smile when I read “but I only like my own kids”. Yeah me too, lol. That’s wonderful about discussing books.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I had to smile when I read “but I only like my own kids”. Yeah me too, lol. That’s wonderful about discussing books.



We should add kids of like minded friends. If you find parent friends with kids that behave well it’s such a bonus. I have two friends from my youngest preschool days and we still lunch occasionally. 
But enough about offspring; back to bag porn. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Ludmilla I was thinking of the brown rainbow when I purchased this. 
Yes I have brown LV, but the logos clash with prints and plaids sometimes. So I decided on this for daily type use. 
As it’s my birthday on Tuesday, I have been splurging. More to come soon. 
Mariapia, I still love that chair. I wonder if the bag ninjas do chairs?[emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We should add kids of like minded friends. If you find parent friends with kids that behave well it’s such a bonus. I have two friends from my youngest preschool days and we still lunch occasionally.
> But enough about offspring; back to bag porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028264
> 
> Ludmilla I was thinking of the brown rainbow when I purchased this.
> Yes I have brown LV, but the logos clash with prints and plaids sometimes. So I decided on this for daily type use.
> As it’s my birthday on Tuesday, I have been splurging. More to come soon.
> Mariapia, I still love that chair. I wonder if the bag ninjas do chairs?[emoji6]


Wow! I saw your bag in a shop window the other day and fell in love with it, Murphy!
I love the design, I love the colour.
Congratulations !
And no.... the bag ninjas don't do chairs....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I saw your bag in a shop window the other day and fell in love with it, Murphy!
> I love the design, I love the colour.
> Congratulations !
> And no.... the bag ninjas don't do chairs....



When the kids have completely moved out, I am getting a chair just like it. If I buy one now, I won’t be the one to sit in it. [emoji35]
Thanks for the bag love. 
I know it’s a MK copy of an LV, but I love it. Plus, it costs much less so I could buy others.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> We should add kids of like minded friends. If you find parent friends with kids that behave well it’s such a bonus. I have two friends from my youngest preschool days and we still lunch occasionally.
> But enough about offspring; back to bag porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028264
> 
> Ludmilla I was thinking of the brown rainbow when I purchased this.
> Yes I have brown LV, but the logos clash with prints and plaids sometimes. So I decided on this for daily type use.
> As it’s my birthday on Tuesday, I have been splurging. More to come soon.
> Mariapia, I still love that chair. I wonder if the bag ninjas do chairs?[emoji6]


Beautiful bag love the color!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag love the color!



Thanks. 
Couldn’t decide between this and the Hamilton. 
But just like the Birkin it’s a copy of, it was HEAVY. 3.5 pounds empty. Too much for my arm. 
Now if it would just stop raining....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry your mom was sick. Mine had her other knee replaced and has been stuck at home except for doctors appointments for two weeks. Next week she wants to make up for lost time.
> Free food of any kind is good. Apples, cakes all good!
> Shoe addicts do cry over shoes- no matter what their ages.


Thank you. My mother is on the mend. Now, I am ill. Again.  Coughing, sore throat and headache.
Hope your mother's new knee is well again, soon!


Murphy47 said:


> Children are great but they are not the be all end all of existence.
> Bring on the psychos.
> Anyone who says babies are NOT boring is a liar. Toddlers are obnoxious little dictators. School age ones are little know it alls.
> Teenagers are just unbearable.
> Yes there are rewarding moments. They are few and far between. Some are more loving than others. Some are more trouble than others.
> It can be challenging when everyone else is nesting, but rest assured, most moms would trade places with the child free in a heartbeat. At least 5 days a week [emoji6]


It is so refreshing to read this!


Senf said:


> Like my own kids, also like my job. Doing it all over again I think I would have them again, although I know how much work it is. Loved almost every phase, and also love to watch them learn and develop.
> Having a more than fulltime job and being a mother of two is more than I can handle sometimes.
> But I only like my own kids. They know how to behave and not to turn everything into chaos and not to scream around all day long.
> Now I  enjoy talking to them - my older one wants me to read books she liked and discuss it with me, and we can start our voyage into literature together. The little one loves traveling and exploring the world - something I enjoy too.


I guess seeing how they develop must be very exciting. 



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4027998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I think nylon Le Pliages have been an excellent investment... Cost per wear and all, especially  this winter and spring, which as a matter of fact doesn't look like spring at all.
> People are still wearing coats and scarves and carrying umbrellas just in case.
> Today Le Pliages are a girl's best friends....


We are having sun and high temperatures. Warnings to use sunblocker. 
I know at last one person (me in bed) who will not get sun burnt this weekend.
Love your lucky bag! Came very close to get the Miaou bag. Resisted. 


Murphy47 said:


> Love that one!
> Spring has not shown up here either.
> Depressing.


Spring is here. It is laughing at me from outside the window. (Sorry, I am a self-pity wreck, today.)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. My mother is on the mend. Now, I am ill. Again.  Coughing, sore throat and headache.
> Hope your mother's new knee is well again, soon!
> 
> It is so refreshing to read this!
> 
> I guess seeing how they develop must be very exciting.
> 
> 
> We are having sun and high temperatures. Warnings to use sunblocker.
> I know at last one person (me in bed) who will not get sun burnt this weekend.
> Love your lucky bag! Came very close to get the Miaou bag. Resisted.
> 
> Spring is here. It is laughing at me from outside the window. (Sorry, I am a self-pity wreck, today.)



We all have those days! 
Sorry to hear your feeling sick too. Boo on nasty colds. 
Forecasting “Wintry mix” again tomorrow. Should time to plant flowers. 
Global cooling.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> When the kids have completely moved out, I am getting a chair just like it. If I buy one now, I won’t be the one to sit in it. [emoji35]
> Thanks for the bag love.
> I know it’s a MK copy of an LV, but I love it. Plus, it costs much less so I could buy others.





Murphy47 said:


> We should add kids of like minded friends. If you find parent friends with kids that behave well it’s such a bonus. I have two friends from my youngest preschool days and we still lunch occasionally.
> But enough about offspring; back to bag porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028264
> 
> Ludmilla I was thinking of the brown rainbow when I purchased this.
> Yes I have brown LV, but the logos clash with prints and plaids sometimes. So I decided on this for daily type use.
> As it’s my birthday on Tuesday, I have been splurging. More to come soon.
> Mariapia, I still love that chair. I wonder if the bag ninjas do chairs?[emoji6]


Awwww! Pag porn lifts my spirits immediately! Love this bag. And it is my favorite shade of brown! Very cool.
You are working on a brown rainbow. 


Mariapia said:


> Wow! I saw your bag in a shop window the other day and fell in love with it, Murphy!
> I love the design, I love the colour.
> Congratulations !
> And no.... the bag ninjas don't do chairs....





Murphy47 said:


> When the kids have completely moved out, I am getting a chair just like it. If I buy one now, I won’t be the one to sit in it. [emoji35]
> Thanks for the bag love.
> I know it’s a MK copy of an LV, but I love it. Plus, it costs much less so I could buy others.


I am dreaming of a Chesterfield sofa. Seeing it in a very distant future.
Murphy, what is the name of your bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> We all have those days!
> Sorry to hear your feeling sick too. Boo on nasty colds.
> Forecasting “Wintry mix” again tomorrow. Should time to plant flowers.
> Global cooling.


Ugh. Wintry mix. We had very low temperatures last weekend. Now everyone is running around with t-shirts and shorts. Those up and downs are awful.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Awwww! Pag porn lifts my spirits immediately! Love this bag. And it is my favorite shade of brown! Very cool.
> You are working on a brown rainbow.
> 
> 
> I am dreaming of a Chesterfield sofa. Seeing it in a very distant future.
> Murphy, what is the name of your bag?



This would be the “Riley large leather satchel in Acorn”.
Have several pairs of shoes (suede) that match. Perfect addition to the wardrobe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This would be the “Riley large leather satchel in Acorn”.
> Have several pairs of shoes (suede) that match. Perfect addition to the wardrobe.


I think I need to check it out.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I think that no free cakes is very wrong. Guess I have to flirt with the guy from the grocery store, now. Maybe I get some free apples?
> My mother was ill last weekend and I guess I came back in touch with the awful virus.
> (Muahaha - about the shoe part. )


Sorry about more illness.
I find that discussing daily weather often results in free coffee.
Weather is a magical & fun topic for all.


Murphy47 said:


> School age ones are little know it alls.
> Teenagers are just unbearable.
> Yes there are rewarding moments.


My rewarding moments have been teaching others' kids.
Often teenagers, whom I find much more interesting than the club o' teething droolers.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4027998
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I think nylon Le Pliages have been an excellent investment... Cost per wear and all, especially  this winter and spring, which as a matter of fact doesn't look like spring at all.
> People are still wearing coats and scarves and carrying umbrellas just in case.
> Today Le Pliages are a girl's best friends....


Cute! Very cheerful bag for grey days.
I may be only 1 on island without lp bag.
Style does not work for me. 


Murphy47 said:


> Yes I have brown LV, but the logos clash with prints and plaids sometimes. So I decided on this for daily type use.
> As it’s my birthday on Tuesday, I have been splurging. More to come soon.


 Happy early birthday!
Nice bag choice. Very versatile!


Ludmilla said:


> Came very close to get the Miaou bag. Resisted.


Yes. THAT lp style tempted me a lot. Especially bright pink.


Ludmilla said:


> am dreaming of a Chesterfield sofa. Seeing it in a very distant future.


Love the look of those sofas.
However, probably could not live with them. Unless Harry Potter crew moved in--with house elves to clean lint out of the buttons/gathered leather creases.


----------



## Murphy47

You have your atom sling. Useful for smaller coffee purchase.


----------



## remainsilly

Group ride this weekend!
Decorated my bike with cool sticker.


However, the turtle is not amused.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> You have your atom sling. Useful for smaller coffee purchase.


And timbuk2 messenger bag.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Group ride this weekend!
> Decorated my bike with cool sticker.
> View attachment 4028417
> 
> However, the turtle is not amused.
> View attachment 4028418



Turtles seldom are.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> And timbuk2 messenger bag.



Forgot about that one.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Group ride this weekend!
> Decorated my bike with cool sticker.
> View attachment 4028417
> 
> However, the turtle is not amused.
> View attachment 4028418


Turtle!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks.
> Couldn’t decide between this and the Hamilton.
> But just like the Birkin it’s a copy of, it was HEAVY. 3.5 pounds empty. Too much for my arm.
> Now if it would just stop raining....


The Hamilton is a great bag too, I don't think it's a copy of the Birkin but it's very heavy unfortunately.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The Hamilton is a great bag too, I don't think it's a copy of the Birkin but it's very heavy unfortunately.



Yup. Had a hard time parting with it but it would just sit in the closet.


----------



## Murphy47

So I said earlier I was torn between two. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is the second. 
Here’s the beauty part. 
When I went back to get the brown Riley, it had been marked down again. 
Then, I spotted the blue one. Which was also marked down again.
So I got them both.


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> So I said earlier I was torn between two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028443
> 
> This is the second.
> Here’s the beauty part.
> When I went back to get the brown Riley, it had been marked down again.
> Then, I spotted the blue one. Which was also marked down again.
> So I got them both.



Sometimes you just have to do the right thing


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So I said earlier I was torn between two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028443
> 
> This is the second.
> Here’s the beauty part.
> When I went back to get the brown Riley, it had been marked down again.
> Then, I spotted the blue one. Which was also marked down again.
> So I got them both.


Perfect, Murphy!
That blue is to die for. 
Two wonderful bags to celebrate your birthday...


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> So I said earlier I was torn between two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028443
> 
> This is the second.
> Here’s the beauty part.
> When I went back to get the brown Riley, it had been marked down again.
> Then, I spotted the blue one. Which was also marked down again.
> So I got them both.


Great blue!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Murphy!
> That blue is to die for.
> Two wonderful bags to celebrate your birthday...



Thanks!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Great blue!



I think so thanks!


----------



## Senf

@Ludmilla 
Bree in Florentine


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So I said earlier I was torn between two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4028443
> 
> This is the second.
> Here’s the beauty part.
> When I went back to get the brown Riley, it had been marked down again.
> Then, I spotted the blue one. Which was also marked down again.
> So I got them both.


Very lucky!
I love both. 


Senf said:


> View attachment 4029068
> @Ludmilla
> Bree in Florentine


Very pretty! I have never seen that Bree style before.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Sunday. I am still in bed. Hopefully, I am well again, tomorrow.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> View attachment 4029068
> @Ludmilla
> Bree in Florentine



Love it!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Sunday. I am still in bed. Hopefully, I am well again, tomorrow.



Feel better soon!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Sunday. I am still in bed. Hopefully, I am well again, tomorrow.


I hope you feel better ASAP!


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! I have never seen that Bree style before.



It‘s an older style. Inside it is like a Coach edie. I have the matching wallet too, which has a nice patina by now.



Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Sunday. I am still in bed. Hopefully, I am well again, tomorrow.



Oh no! That’s a really nasty flu then!
Hope you feel better soon!

Today the sun was shining- but the wind was blowing so strong!
In my heart I felt with the Germans - another useless attack.



Murphy47 said:


> Love it!!!


Thank you!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Sunday. I am still in bed. Hopefully, I am well again, tomorrow.


Poor sickie.
Rest & heal.

Was grey & colder here.
Cycling bff=smartwool neck gaiter.


Patagonia atom sling & my "radioactive crayon" look.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Poor sickie.
> Rest & heal.
> 
> Was grey & colder here.
> Cycling bff=smartwool neck gaiter.
> View attachment 4029717
> 
> Patagonia atom sling & my "radioactive crayon" look.



Love the 80’s colors! 
Snowing here again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Sunday. I am still in bed. Hopefully, I am well again, tomorrow.


How are you today, Ludmilla?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Feel better soon!





Tomsmom said:


> I hope you feel better ASAP!


Thank you!


Senf said:


> It‘s an older style. Inside it is like a Coach edie. I have the matching wallet too, which has a nice patina by now.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! That’s a really nasty flu then!
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Today the sun was shining- but the wind was blowing so strong!
> In my heart I felt with the Germans - another useless attack.
> 
> 
> Thank you!


Thank you! 
You need to use the bag more, so it gets some patina, too. 
Hmpf. Yes. You start eyeing transporters suspiciously. 


remainsilly said:


> Poor sickie.
> Rest & heal.
> 
> Was grey & colder here.
> Cycling bff=smartwool neck gaiter.
> View attachment 4029717
> 
> Patagonia atom sling & my "radioactive crayon" look.


Thank you!
You look very colourful against the grey sky.


Mariapia said:


> How are you today, Ludmilla?


Better than yesterday. So, I went to the office. Not one of my best ideas. Going to bed right now. I fear I am a bit feverish.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> You need to use the bag more, so it gets some patina, too.



Don‘t want to enable ore anything- but there is a nice one sale at zalando lounge right now


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Love the 80’s colors!
> Snowing here again.





Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> You look very colourful against the grey sky


Thanks.
I like to be "extremely road visible" on grey days.
Today, cycling in 70's colors--royal robbins pants(have owned/worn for...18 years).
Plus sandals & fashion-forward reflective band at ankle.


Sprayed, "Johnny! Johnny! Stop it, Johnny!" in his barking face. Near my spinning pedals. With ammonia bottle.
Sad. But worked.
News flash: yelling from porch does NOTHING to stop an uncontrolled pet from injuring cyclists.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> I like to be "extremely road visible" on grey days.
> Today, cycling in 70's colors--royal robbins pants(have owned/worn for...18 years).
> Plus sandals & fashion-forward reflective band at ankle.
> View attachment 4030469
> 
> Sprayed, "Johnny! Johnny! Stop it, Johnny!" in his barking face. Near my spinning pedals. With ammonia bottle.
> Sad. But worked.
> News flash: yelling from porch does NOTHING to stop an uncontrolled pet from injuring cyclists.



I am always surprised by the people who don’t train their pets. Of course these are the same folks who don’t train their kids either.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I am always surprised by the people who don’t train their pets. Of course these are the same folks who don’t train their kids either.


Takes a lot of self-evaluation & willingness to change. In order to train dogs & teach children.
Must be comfortable enough inside to go there.
Y'know, or just let dogs run loose in street--& hope a cyclist trains them.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Takes a lot of self-evaluation & willingness to change. In order to train dogs & teach children.
> Must be comfortable enough inside to go there.
> Y'know, or just let dogs run loose in street--& hope a cyclist trains them.



Yeah. That works. Lol. 
Dogs and kids are just so much happier with a few boundaries.


----------



## Ludmilla

*Happy Birthday, Murphy!!!!!



I hope there was a huge cake and tons of flowers for you!



We are expecting you at the Happy Mackerel.
The landlord tried some new drinks. 
Have a nice day!*


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy birthday Murphy!!  I hope you have a great day !


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> *Happy Birthday, Murphy!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 4031291
> 
> I hope there was a huge cake and tons of flowers for you!
> 
> View attachment 4031292
> 
> We are expecting you at the Happy Mackerel.
> The landlord tried some new drinks.
> Have a nice day!*





Tomsmom said:


> Happy birthday Murphy!!  I hope you have a great day !





Oldest got me a sign and a card. Youngest already called me before her classes. 
Except for no sun, it’s shaping up to be a great day! 
The cake looks gorgeous Ludmilla!!’ 
Can’t wait to share at the Mackeral.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4031307
> 
> Oldest got me a sign and a card. Youngest already called me before her classes.
> Except for no sun, it’s shaping up to be a great day!
> The cake looks gorgeous Ludmilla!!’
> Can’t wait to share at the Mackeral.


Happy birthday lovely Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> You need to use the bag more, so it gets some patina, too.
> Hmpf. Yes. You start eyeing transporters suspiciously.
> 
> Thank you!
> You look very colourful against the grey sky.
> 
> Better than yesterday. So, I went to the office. Not one of my best ideas. Going to bed right now. I fear I am a bit feverish.





Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> You need to use the bag more, so it gets some patina, too.
> Hmpf. Yes. You start eyeing transporters suspiciously.
> 
> Thank you!
> You look very colourful against the grey sky.
> 
> Better than yesterday. So, I went to the office. Not one of my best ideas. Going to bed right now. I fear I am a bit feverish.


Take care of yourself, Ludmilla even if it means not going to work for a day or two. 
I hope that you will beat that cold and sore throat very quickly.
Both are exhausting.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy birthday lovely Murphy!



Thanks!


----------



## remainsilly

@Murphy47 Happy Birthday!
That is a great wall sign.
See you at The Mackerel later. 
@Ludmilla  Vitamin C & soup.
Cool cake you found!
Those multi-colored drinks--I want to toss eggs into each glass & dye the shells. 
---
Hauled stuff to donate today. On bike. 2-wheeled pack mule adventures. 

Biggest treat was clerk telling me about his new road bike. Love it when more pedal power gets out there!

Received gift=new cycling gloves.
Lighter weight, for rapidly approaching summer.


Notice spare morning bun, shoved into patagonia atom sling?
Sugar is tasty.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> @Murphy47 Happy Birthday!
> That is a great wall sign.
> See you at The Mackerel later.
> @Ludmilla  Vitamin C & soup.
> Cool cake you found!
> Those multi-colored drinks--I want to toss eggs into each glass & dye the shells.
> ---
> Hauled stuff to donate today. On bike. 2-wheeled pack mule adventures.
> 
> Biggest treat was clerk telling me about his new road bike. Love it when more pedal power gets out there!
> 
> Received gift=new cycling gloves.
> Lighter weight, for rapidly approaching summer.
> View attachment 4031445
> 
> Notice spare morning bun, shoved into patagonia atom sling?
> Sugar is tasty.



Sounds like an xlnt morning! 
Sugar is good.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4031307
> 
> Oldest got me a sign and a card. Youngest already called me before her classes.
> Except for no sun, it’s shaping up to be a great day!
> The cake looks gorgeous Ludmilla!!’
> Can’t wait to share at the Mackeral.


This is a very pretty sign!
Did she made you a little birthday crown, too? 
I am happy that you had a nice day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Take care of yourself, Ludmilla even if it means not going to work for a day or two.
> I hope that you will beat that cold and sore throat very quickly.
> Both are exhausting.


I am on the mend (I think).
Thank you so much for your well wishes. 


remainsilly said:


> @Murphy47 Happy Birthday!
> That is a great wall sign.
> See you at The Mackerel later.
> @Ludmilla  Vitamin C & soup.
> Cool cake you found!
> Those multi-colored drinks--I want to toss eggs into each glass & dye the shells.
> ---
> Hauled stuff to donate today. On bike. 2-wheeled pack mule adventures.
> 
> Biggest treat was clerk telling me about his new road bike. Love it when more pedal power gets out there!
> 
> Received gift=new cycling gloves.
> Lighter weight, for rapidly approaching summer.
> View attachment 4031445
> 
> Notice spare morning bun, shoved into patagonia atom sling?
> Sugar is tasty.


You are having the most exciting adventures of all islanders!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags last week, still in tote mode so I’m using my neverfull.  In front is my sunglasses case from Mui mui, the case is velvet so nice!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4032139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed bags last week, still in tote mode so I’m using my neverfull.  In front is my sunglasses case from Mui mui, the case is velvet so nice!



Love that pink!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am on the mend (I think).
> Thank you so much for your well wishes.
> 
> You are having the most exciting adventures of all islanders!



Glad ur on the mend!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You are having the most exciting adventures of all islanders!


I omit posting my weirder adventures.
To protect the children.


Tomsmom said:


> In front is my sunglasses case from Mui mui, the case is velvet so nice!


Like a bunny's nose!


----------



## remainsilly

Today's Silly World cycling views:


Omg--sugar, grease & carnival rides are here again!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Best lawn flamingo ever. Baseball fans rock!


Loving the Spring iris blooms.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Today's Silly World cycling views:
> View attachment 4032446
> 
> Omg--sugar, grease & carnival rides are here again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032447
> 
> Best lawn flamingo ever. Baseball fans rock!
> View attachment 4032448
> 
> Loving the Spring iris blooms.


Spring? Lucky girl!
I don't even remember what it looks like... 
Another orange alert here....
Heavy rains and thunder storms.
And everybody here is cold...


----------



## Murphy47

Hello ladies! Another lovely day heee in the Middle. Sun came out and it’s 86F. 
Checkup at the doctor went as well as can be expected. 
Did some shopping with my bday money. Lingerie, a new mascara and some long sleeve tops for next fall from the extreme clearance racks. 
Back to chilly tomorrow.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Spring? Lucky girl!
> I don't even remember what it looks like...
> Another orange alert here....
> Heavy rains and thunder storms.
> And everybody here is cold...


We have very high winds this Spring.
March went out as a lion!


Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies! Another lovely day heee in the Middle. Sun came out and it’s 86F.
> Checkup at the doctor went as well as can be expected.
> Did some shopping with my bday money. Lingerie, a new mascara and some long sleeve tops for next fall from the extreme clearance racks.
> Back to chilly tomorrow.


Is fun to buy treats with money gifts.
Mascara is my occasional friend--only for "events." 
Eyeliner & I never get along. Especially liquid eyeliner, the messy raccoon-eye maker.


----------



## remainsilly

Awoke to a rose.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Awoke to a rose.
> View attachment 4033651



Beautiful! 
Wow.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> We have very high winds this Spring.
> March went out as a lion!
> 
> Is fun to buy treats with money gifts.
> Mascara is my occasional friend--only for "events."
> Eyeliner & I never get along. Especially liquid eyeliner, the messy raccoon-eye maker.



Never got the hang of liquid eyeliner either. Both my girls can make themselves look like cleopatra whereas I look like a preschooler attacked my face with a sharpie.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies! Another lovely day heee in the Middle. Sun came out and it’s 86F.
> Checkup at the doctor went as well as can be expected.
> Did some shopping with my bday money. Lingerie, a new mascara and some long sleeve tops for next fall from the extreme clearance racks.
> Back to chilly tomorrow.



Yayyy for the sun and warmth and for new mascara!  I don’t go out of the house without mascara ever since I was a teen. I hope it’s not too chilly.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Awoke to a rose.
> View attachment 4033651



That rose is just nature in perfection!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Never got the hang of liquid eyeliner either. Both my girls can make themselves look like cleopatra whereas I look like a preschooler attacked my face with a sharpie.


I love liquid eye liner. I use a cheap one, Prestige waterproof liquid eye liner and I find it easy to apply.
You should give it a try....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love liquid eye liner. I use a cheap one, Prestige waterproof liquid eye liner and I find it easy to apply.
> You should give it a try....



Glad it works for you!
My mom used to work at the makeup counter of a major department store when I was a teen. She brought home all the samples so I had plenty of things to experiment with. 
I can highlight, contour, shimmer, even make lipstick last all day. 
Liquid eyeliner I could just never get right. 
If I wear eyeliner, I use a pencil. 
Since menopause, I rarely wear makeup anymore. The hot flashes make it run off my face. 
Sensitive skin makes almost all of it itchy. 
New brands come out all the time so I’m still hopeful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders!
Back from the silent. 
@remainsilly awakening to a rose is probably the best way to wake up. 
That flamingo you posted is fun.
@Mariapia I hope your weather improves fast! All those alerts are quite depressing.

I never do make-up. Too lazy. I should probably use some, because I always have deep rings under my eyes. But, I am just  when it comes to make-up.


----------



## Ludmilla

Day of a bag.
I am p*ssed. She has been using me for 2 weeks, now. And is reluctant about posting a pic of me. Or my adventures.
Why?
Because I look like a designer bag, but I am not. 
I am sooooooo p*ssed. So, so p*ssed. I will not look at her during this train ride. No, I won't.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4034305
> 
> Day of a bag.
> I am p*ssed. She has been using me for 2 weeks, now. And is reluctant about posting a pic of me. Or my adventures.
> Why?
> Because I look like a designer bag, but I am not.
> I am sooooooo p*ssed. So, so p*ssed. I will not look at her during this train ride. No, I won't.


Hopefully her mood will brighten!  Lovely bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hopefully her mood will brighten!  Lovely bag!


Thank you! I hope so, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4034305
> 
> Day of a bag.
> I am p*ssed. She has been using me for 2 weeks, now. And is reluctant about posting a pic of me. Or my adventures.
> Why?
> Because I look like a designer bag, but I am not.
> I am sooooooo p*ssed. So, so p*ssed. I will not look at her during this train ride. No, I won't.


She has been using you for two weeks.... Isn't it the ultimate proof of love?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4034305
> 
> Day of a bag.
> I am p*ssed. She has been using me for 2 weeks, now. And is reluctant about posting a pic of me. Or my adventures.
> Why?
> Because I look like a designer bag, but I am not.
> *I am sooooooo p*ssed. So, so p*ssed. I will not look at her during this train ride. No, I won't. *


Oh no! Pretty bag is talking smack to you on train.
Spill coffee on that diva. She'll learn respect.
Love rear outer zip pocket!


----------



## remainsilly

Bag o' the day: Timbuk2 (small) classic messenger & 3-way (large) accessory case

Received gift of new cycling jersey.
Quickly checked fit--skull pattern awesome!


Wore other shirt. To drag poor bag through day's antics.
Included:












Everybody lived.
And I ate cake.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Bag o' the day: Timbuk2 (small) classic messenger & 3-way (large) accessory case
> 
> Received gift of new cycling jersey.
> Quickly checked fit--skull pattern awesome!
> View attachment 4034951
> 
> Wore other shirt. To drag poor bag through day's antics.
> Included:
> View attachment 4034957
> 
> View attachment 4034958
> 
> View attachment 4034960
> 
> View attachment 4034961
> 
> View attachment 4034975
> 
> View attachment 4034980
> 
> Everybody lived.
> And I ate cake.



Looks like an awesome day! 
Cake being the best part.


----------



## Senf

Finally spring has arrived- leaves coming out over night.
As well as stupid dog owners! Not nice to allow your dog to shag off water next to folks enjoying their first italian ice cream [emoji509]

Swan disliked purse and hissed at it  Haha it was a Kipling, so maybe he was not cool with the monkey


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> View attachment 4035493
> View attachment 4035494
> View attachment 4035496
> 
> 
> Finally spring has arrived- leaves coming out over night.
> As well as stupid dog owners! Not nice to allow your dog to shag off water next to folks enjoying their first italian ice cream [emoji509]
> 
> Swan disliked purse and hissed at it  Haha it was a Kipling, so maybe he was not cool with the monkey
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



Swans are kinda mean over all. 
I hate rude dog owners. Not everyone thinks YOUR dog is adorable even if u do. 
I went into Target when it was 65 and partly cloudy. 
Came out and it’s was pouring rain and 50. Boo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Swans are kinda mean over all.
> I hate rude dog owners. Not everyone thinks YOUR dog is adorable even if u do.
> I went into Target when it was 65 and partly cloudy.
> Came out and it’s was pouring rain and 50. Boo.


Boo for rain


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Boo for rain



This is my daughters campus today. 
Not sure if the engineering department will be building an ark. Lol.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Dogs _are_ taking over


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

And not to be unfair to cats:


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

And some general male entertainment for the ladies on the island (there probably should be a "mackarel" in that sentence but I honestly don't know what that means when you guys use it and why yous use it). Anyway:


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> And some general male entertainment for the ladies on the island (there probably should be a "mackarel" in that sentence but I honestly don't know what that means when you guys use it and why yous use it). Anyway:




The Happy Mackeral is the name of the tavern on our island. 
If you look back to some of the original postings by Fim, she created a lovely world for us to inhabit and we have added to it over the years.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is my daughters campus today.
> Not sure if the engineering department will be building an ark. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035801


Does her rain pour down, then run off?
Or stay flooded at that level for days?
Crazy!


Murphy47 said:


> The Happy Mackeral is the name of the tavern on our island.
> If you look back to some of the original postings by Fim, she created a lovely world for us to inhabit and we have added to it over the years.


2 words=mole rats


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Does her rain pour down, then run off?
> Or stay flooded at that level for days?
> Crazy!
> 
> 2 words=mole rats



2 more: Fat Swans

It depends on the rain amount. All the pumping stations are working and they only got about 6 inches. She said it got higher then drained overnight.


----------



## Murphy47

Also, bag ninjas


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> 2 more: Fat Swans
> 
> It depends on the rain amount. All the pumping stations are working and they only got about 6 inches. She said it got higher then drained overnight.


Is it something common in the area?
There used to be four seasons.. When I ask a kid how many seasons there are... he/she replies  there are 2.
Winter and Summer. Seems they have never heard of Spring and Autumn...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Is it something common in the area?
> There used to be four seasons.. When I ask a kid how many seasons there are... he/she replies  there are 2.
> Winter and Summer. Seems they have never heard of Spring and Autumn...



They don’t seem to be distinct anymore. I remember having specific clothes for spring and fall years ago. Not so anymore.


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> This is my daughters campus today.
> Not sure if the engineering department will be building an ark. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4035801



Wow! Looks like a boat would be appropriate


----------



## Senf

Finally spring is everywhere!

Found it in the kitchen!
Rhubarb and asparagus



Found it in the closet as well!

Dooney and Bourke Hydrangea with Liebeskind scarf in yellow and cream



In the back very angry 11 year old forced to learn biology- this one not interested in spring


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Senf said:


> Finally spring is everywhere!
> 
> Found it in the kitchen!
> Rhubarb and asparagus
> View attachment 4037523
> 
> 
> Found it in the closet as well!
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Hydrangea with Liebeskind scarf in yellow and cream
> View attachment 4037537
> 
> 
> In the back very angry 11 year old forced to learn biology- this one not interested in spring


LOL at your 11 year old


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Finally spring is everywhere!
> 
> Found it in the kitchen!
> Rhubarb and asparagus
> View attachment 4037523
> 
> 
> Found it in the closet as well!
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Hydrangea with Liebeskind scarf in yellow and cream
> View attachment 4037537
> 
> 
> In the back very angry 11 year old forced to learn biology- this one not interested in spring



Love the bag! 
11yo hilarious.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Finally spring is everywhere!
> 
> Found it in the kitchen!
> Rhubarb and asparagus
> View attachment 4037523
> 
> 
> Found it in the closet as well!
> 
> Dooney and Bourke Hydrangea with Liebeskind scarf in yellow and cream
> View attachment 4037537
> 
> 
> In the back very angry 11 year old forced to learn biology- this one not interested in spring


Cute bag!
Angry about learning biology?
We ARE biology in motion. Best to understand self & world more.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Cute bag!
> Angry about learning biology?
> We ARE biology in motion. Best to understand self & world more.



11 yo know EVERYTHING, didn’t you know? Homework silly waste of time. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello dear islanders,
hope all of you are well. 
Task of this week: send 1000 books via mail. 
Challenge: you have to pack them by yourself with paper, old boxes and adhesive tape. 
Extra challenge: some packages contain 50 books.
Another extra challenge: the delivery guy does not show up on time.
Mole rats are nothing compared to this. 
It would be nice to have the Fat Swans come along and help me. Maybe they are better with scissors than with dancing.
Guess, I'll be at the Mackerel this evening. For an adult beverage.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello dear islanders,
> hope all of you are well.
> Task of this week: send 1000 books via mail.
> Challenge: you have to pack them by yourself with paper, old boxes and adhesive tape.
> Extra challenge: some packages contain 50 books.
> Another extra challenge: the delivery guy does not show up on time.
> Mole rats are nothing compared to this.
> It would be nice to have the Fat Swans come along and help me. Maybe they are better with scissors than with dancing.
> Guess, I'll be at the Mackerel this evening. For an adult beverage.



This sounds like a very challenging task. 
Delivery guys NEVER show up on time. They are always early or late. I think it’s in their contract. 
I shall meet you at the Mackeral my friend. 
First round on me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello dear islanders,
> hope all of you are well.
> Task of this week: send 1000 books via mail.
> Challenge: you have to pack them by yourself with paper, old boxes and adhesive tape.
> Extra challenge: some packages contain 50 books.
> Another extra challenge: the delivery guy does not show up on time.
> Mole rats are nothing compared to this.
> It would be nice to have the Fat Swans come along and help me. Maybe they are better with scissors than with dancing.
> Guess, I'll be at the Mackerel this evening. For an adult beverage.


1000 books?Oh dear! 
How long will that chore take you, Ludmilla?
Adhesive tape is a nightmare...At least for me.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4038169



Prost!

Need some too - this shift is terrible


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Prost!
> 
> Need some too - this shift is terrible



Come on along!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello dear islanders,
> hope all of you are well.
> Task of this week: send 1000 books via mail.
> Challenge: you have to pack them by yourself with paper, old boxes and adhesive tape.
> Extra challenge: some packages contain 50 books.
> Another extra challenge: the delivery guy does not show up on time.
> Mole rats are nothing compared to this.
> It would be nice to have the Fat Swans come along and help me. Maybe they are better with scissors than with dancing.
> Guess, I'll be at the Mackerel this evening. For an adult beverage.


Oh my goodness Ludmilla!  I hope those books wrapped up fast!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This sounds like a very challenging task.
> Delivery guys NEVER show up on time. They are always early or late. I think it’s in their contract.
> I shall meet you at the Mackeral my friend.
> First round on me.


They were an hour late, yesterday. Well, it was only one guy.
When he saw the piles of wrapped books he left his transport boxes and ran away.
Today he was back with a colleague. At least they took some of the books away. 


Mariapia said:


> 1000 books?Oh dear!
> How long will that chore take you, Ludmilla?
> Adhesive tape is a nightmare...At least for me.


We wanted to do this step by step. My coworker is in vacation this week.
On Monday my boss decided that I have to send all books away this week.
This will never happen. Yesterday, I ran out of packing material.
Today I am waiting for him to sign more letters. 


Senf said:


> Prost!
> 
> Need some too - this shift is terrible


Prost.
I am sorry that your shift ist terrible, too.
Hope today is better! 


Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness Ludmilla!  I hope those books wrapped up fast!


No, they did not. It took about 6 hours to wrap the first 200 books.


----------



## Ludmilla

Right now I am dreaming of this:



Or this:


----------



## Ludmilla

Or this


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Or this
> View attachment 4039144



This sounds like a difficult week! 
I vote for ALL the beverage choices.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This sounds like a difficult week!
> I vote for ALL the beverage choices.


Definitely!
How is your DD's campus doing? Still flooded?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Definitely!
> How is your DD's campus doing? Still flooded?



Soggy but not flooded. 
Can’t believe freshman year almost over. 
Last day May 1. 
Finals. Then we pick her up May 12. Went by so fast.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Soggy but not flooded.
> Can’t believe freshman year almost over.
> Last day May 1.
> Finals. Then we pick her up May 12. Went by so fast.


Good grief. This was really fast. 
I remember her looking for an uni and moving. It does not feel like a whole year.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. This was really fast.
> I remember her looking for an uni and moving. It does not feel like a whole year.



I know! Crazy how time speeds up sometimes. 
Of purse the weather doesn’t help. It feels more like early March than late April. 
Bet it gets really hot by move out day. Boo


----------



## remainsilly

@Ludmilla
Books are good, but extremely heavy & bulky, friends.
At least you are being paid for this moving work.

@Murphy47
Omg! Has it been 1 year of college already?!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> @Ludmilla
> Books are good, but extremely heavy & bulky, friends.
> At least you are being paid for this moving work.
> 
> @Murphy47
> Omg! Has it been 1 year of college already?!



I can’t believe it either! 
Crazy talk!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World includes:
a) repairing fence
b) night cycle ride
c) Partner's rebuilt bike(after wreck--no serious injury) & new helmet

The blinky light, on back of his rocket-type helmet, reminded me of Battestar Galactica robots:
https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...nturion.jpg/revision/latest?cb=20140217212852

Also, found this ghost memorial bike article/video quite touching:
https://www.theatlantic.com/video/index/550160/ghost-bikes-nyc/


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> They were an hour late, yesterday. Well, it was only one guy.
> When he saw the piles of wrapped books he left his transport boxes and ran away.
> Today he was back with a colleague. At least they took some of the books away.
> 
> We wanted to do this step by step. My coworker is in vacation this week.
> On Monday my boss decided that I have to send all books away this week.
> This will never happen. Yesterday, I ran out of packing material.
> Today I am waiting for him to sign more letters.
> 
> Prost.
> I am sorry that your shift ist terrible, too.
> Hope today is better!
> 
> No, they did not. It took about 6 hours to wrap the first 200 books. [/QUOTE
> I am not surprised, Ludmilla.
> Are you finished now?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I know! Crazy how time speeds up sometimes.
> *Of purse* the weather doesn’t help. It feels more like early March than late April.
> Bet it gets really hot by move out day. Boo


I love this typo! 


remainsilly said:


> @Ludmilla
> Books are good, but extremely heavy & bulky, friends.
> At least you are being paid for this moving work.
> 
> @Murphy47
> Omg! Has it been 1 year of college already?!


I wish they were a bit less bulky and heavy. 

@Mariapia: no, I am not finished. This project will last for at least next week.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I love this typo!
> 
> I wish they were a bit less bulky and heavy.
> 
> @Mariapia: no, I am not finished. This project will last for at least next week.



Gotta love iPhone. Guess it substituted the word of type the most [emoji6]
All that lifting means you can skip the workout. Yeay.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gotta love iPhone. Guess it substituted the word of type the most [emoji6]
> All that lifting means you can skip the workout. Yeay.


 Well, you cannot write "purse" often enough! 
True, no exercise needed. I have more books to pack, but I am lazy...
Also, had a fight with my sister yesterday.  She is organising my life again and I told her to stop. Now she is offended. Hmpf.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, you cannot write "purse" often enough!
> True, no exercise needed. I have more books to pack, but I am lazy...
> Also, had a fight with my sister yesterday.  She is organising my life again and I told her to stop. Now she is offended. Hmpf.



It drives me nuts when family is “helpful” like that. 
Argh. Just argh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It drives me nuts when family is “helpful” like that.
> Argh. Just argh.


She re-scheduled a meeting with my cousins. Without my knowing. She is not even part of that meeting! It was difficult to find a date (May 31). Now it's on May 4.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> She re-scheduled a meeting with my cousins. Without my knowing. She is not even part of that meeting! It was difficult to find a date (May 31). Now it's on May 4.



I do not understand people like this. Why? Do they not have enough stuff to do in their own life?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I do not understand people like this. Why? Do they not have enough stuff to do in their own life?


Yes. This is definitely part of the problem.
She phoned with cousin 1 yesterday and gave her ideas about making the meet-up more practical.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. This is definitely part of the problem.
> She phoned with cousin 1 yesterday and gave her ideas about making the meet-up more practical.



I just don’t get family members who involve themselves in activities they are not a part of. Maybe she wants to be part of it and thinks she’ll be invited if she does this. 
Over the years I stopped speaking to many members of the extended family for reasons just like this. 
Busybodies. Boo


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I just don’t get family members who involve themselves in activities they are not a part of. Maybe she wants to be part of it and thinks she’ll be invited if she does this.
> Over the years I stopped speaking to many members of the extended family for reasons just like this.
> Busybodies. Boo


My sister's birthday is on May 6. Cousin 1 who is now coming to the big city on May 4 is going to take cousin 2 and me back to the country with her car. So we are at home for the birthday event.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wrapped more books - bag porn break!


Have not used Emma for a while, now. I always forget how lightweight she is. 
Now, off to more wrapping.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> She re-scheduled a meeting with my cousins. Without my knowing. She is not even part of that meeting! It was difficult to find a date (May 31). Now it's on May 4.


Hmm.
Maybe she needs to spend more time online?
Attention-starved, pushy people *love* giving medical & financial advice on forums--no training or knowledge required.
Just post a lot of words. And quote random web articles.
Could be her new "outlet?"


Ludmilla said:


> Wrapped more books - bag porn break!
> View attachment 4040544
> 
> Have not used Emma for a while, now. I always forget how lightweight she is.
> Now, off to more wrapping.


Good ol' Emma.

Still in timbuk2--was asked to buy knife for $1, by bedraggled man on street.
I refused.
Yet thought, "Wouldn't this make a great instagram handbag photo?"


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Well, you cannot write "purse" often enough!
> True, no exercise needed. I have more books to pack, but I am lazy...
> Also, had a fight with my sister yesterday.  She is organising my life again and I told her to stop. Now she is offended. Hmpf.


Ughhhh!!  I’m annoyed for you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Wrapped more books - bag porn break!
> View attachment 4040544
> 
> Have not used Emma for a while, now. I always forget how lightweight she is.
> Now, off to more wrapping.


Nice!! Love the color!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Well, you cannot write "purse" often enough!
> True, no exercise needed. I have more books to pack, but I am lazy...
> Also, had a fight with my sister yesterday.  She is organising my life again and I told her to stop. Now she is offended. Hmpf.


Packing books for two weeks must be something!
You are not lazy, Ludmilla, you are just tired 
Going to the gym is nothing compared to lifting boxes.
As for your sister, just ignore her comments ....Answering her means losing your energy and you need it...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> She re-scheduled a meeting with my cousins. Without my knowing. She is not even part of that meeting! It was difficult to find a date (May 31). Now it's on May 4.


I had not read that part yet....
Your sister seems to be very self centered.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Maybe she needs to spend more time online?
> Attention-starved, pushy people *love* giving medical & financial advice on forums--no training or knowledge required.
> Just post a lot of words. And quote random web articles.
> Could be her new "outlet?"
> 
> Good ol' Emma.
> 
> Still in timbuk2--was asked to buy knife for $1, by bedraggled man on street.
> I refused.
> Yet thought, "Wouldn't this make a great instagram handbag photo?"


My sister has no computer at home....
Hehe. Emma is not this old. I got her last year!


Tomsmom said:


> Ughhhh!!  I’m annoyed for you!


Well, parts of my family do not understand why I am annoyed...


Tomsmom said:


> Nice!! Love the color!


Thank you! 


Mariapia said:


> Packing books for two weeks must be something!
> You are not lazy, Ludmilla, you are just tired
> Going to the gym is nothing compared to lifting boxes.
> As for your sister, just ignore her comments ....Answering her means losing your energy and you need it...


Guess you are right. I will pack only a very few (almost no) books today.
Slow Friday. 
I try to ignore my sister as good as I can. Sometimes it works. 


Mariapia said:


> I had not read that part yet....
> Your sister seems to be very self centered.


Let's call her "special".


----------



## Ludmilla

New day - new bag. 


*Happy Friday, everyone!*


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4041673
> 
> New day - new bag.
> 
> 
> *Happy Friday, everyone!*


Beautiful Ludmilla!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Ludmilla!!  Happy Friday!


Thank you!

It's quite unfair. My office is at street that leads to a huge park. The sun is shining and I hear all the lucky people going there who are already off from work. Argh!

Any nice weekend plans?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Let's call her "special".


Am stealing this term!
However--yelling, "Hey, special! Thanks for turning your special car in front of my bike, without looking at the special-special roadway! Go special yourself!" loses many colorful swear words. 
And I so like color.


Ludmilla said:


> My sister has no computer at home....
> Hehe. Emma is not this old. I got her last year!


Maybe she needs to be mailed 40-60 bulky new book friends?

Correction: good *new* Emma
And hello to Whoopy bag on Friday!


Mariapia said:


> Going to the gym is nothing compared to lifting boxes.


Cycling in April's 30mph winds hardened my thigh muscles into stone.
Hopefully, May will be easier on us all.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Am stealing this term!
> However--yelling, "Hey, special! Thanks for turning your special car in front of my bike, without looking at the special-special roadway! Go special yourself!" loses many colorful swear words.
> And I so like color.
> 
> Maybe she needs to be mailed 40-60 bulky new book friends?
> 
> Correction: good *new* Emma
> And hello to Whoopy bag on Friday!
> 
> Cycling in April's 30mph winds hardened my thigh muscles into stone.
> Hopefully, May will be easier on us all.


 Agreed, sometimes colorful language is needed. 
Hehehehe. Not sure, if my sister would be happy about bulky book friends. Nice idea, though. 
I fear that May weather will be awful around here.
Hot April is cold and wet May in our area....

Whoopi is sending a hello back.


----------



## Senf

Oh Ludmilla! Sounds like you need some drinks this werkend! Hevy book lifting and anoying family! So much for challenge.

My sister can be a pain in the but I turned from fighting to being nice and using her own weapons, which has improved the situation tremendously.

Love the bag!


This werkend great! We had spring for two days and now we are right in the middle of summer. Was using my Jacket for two days - turned to summerdress today. Temperatur will be 28 C tomorrow.




Used my Picard bag for the first time. Love it - has been sitting in the closet since I bought it.
Meanwhile doughter is havin gun with new candy pet  haha


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Oh Ludmilla! Sounds like you need some drinks this werkend! Hevy book lifting and anoying family! So much for challenge.
> 
> My sister can be a pain in the but I turned from fighting to being nice and using her own weapons, which has improved the situation tremendously.
> 
> Love the bag!
> 
> 
> This werkend great! We had spring for two days and now we are right in the middle of summer. Was using my Jacket for two days - turned to summerdress today. Temperatur will be 28 C tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4041786
> 
> 
> Used my Picard bag for the first time. Love it - has been sitting in the closet since I bought it.
> Meanwhile doughter is havin gun with new candy pet  haha


Nice bag!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Agreed, sometimes colorful language is needed.
> Hehehehe. Not sure, if my sister would be happy about bulky book friends. Nice idea, though.
> I fear that May weather will be awful around here.
> Hot April is cold and wet May in our area....
> 
> Whoopi is sending a hello back.


Patagonia atom sling flaps its strap in greeting.
As we ponder morning's salon adventure-was told NOT to pay for haircut. Continue growing out. Then stylist attacked hair with flat iron. Because needed "help."
I was confused & charmed by such refreshing honesty--especially when put on helmet & grabbed bike from waiting area. Destroying beauty dreams.

Rain returns for our weekend. Because is Spring festival/event time. Must hail & kill everyone.


Senf said:


> Meanwhile doughter is havin gun with new candy pet  haha


What is a candy pet?


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Patagonia atom sling flaps its strap in greeting.
> As we ponder morning's salon adventure-was told NOT to pay for haircut. Continue growing out. Then stylist attacked hair with flat iron. Because needed "help."
> I was confused & charmed by such refreshing honesty--especially when put on helmet & grabbed bike from waiting area. Destroying beauty dreams.
> 
> 
> What is a candy pet?



Ohno - one beauty princess down but one bycicle queen crowned!




Candy tarantula- is taken everywhere and used for scarying family members and friends.
Other than with real spiders male candy ones are not only eaten by females but also by male family members.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Patagonia atom sling flaps its strap in greeting.
> As we ponder morning's salon adventure-was told NOT to pay for haircut. Continue growing out. Then stylist attacked hair with flat iron. Because needed "help."
> I was confused & charmed by such refreshing honesty--especially when put on helmet & grabbed bike from waiting area. Destroying beauty dreams.
> 
> Rain returns for our weekend. Because is Spring festival/event time. Must hail & kill everyone.
> 
> What is a candy pet?



Candy pet sounds like best kind to have! Not poop and when u r tired of it u eat it. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Oh Ludmilla! Sounds like you need some drinks this werkend! Hevy book lifting and anoying family! So much for challenge.
> 
> My sister can be a pain in the but I turned from fighting to being nice and using her own weapons, which has improved the situation tremendously.
> 
> Love the bag!
> 
> 
> This werkend great! We had spring for two days and now we are right in the middle of summer. Was using my Jacket for two days - turned to summerdress today. Temperatur will be 28 C tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 4041786
> 
> 
> Used my Picard bag for the first time. Love it - has been sitting in the closet since I bought it.
> Meanwhile doughter is havin gun with new candy pet  haha


Very pretty Picard bag! I am glad you took her out today. Very elegant!
I have never seen those gum tarantulas before. But, I am more of a chocolate girl. 
Thanks for your ideas about sisters. I might use them!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Patagonia atom sling flaps its strap in greeting.
> As we ponder morning's salon adventure-was told NOT to pay for haircut. Continue growing out. Then stylist attacked hair with flat iron. Because needed "help."
> I was confused & charmed by such refreshing honesty--especially when put on helmet & grabbed bike from waiting area. Destroying beauty dreams.
> 
> Rain returns for our weekend. Because is Spring festival/event time. Must hail & kill everyone.
> 
> What is a candy pet?


Obviously, Spring festivals need hail and rain. Here, it is hot. (Already too hot for my liking....)


----------



## Ludmilla

The hot weather is bringing out the idiots. I had a most unpleasant encounter yesterday. On my way to the underground 5-6 teenagers were lingering on the pavement and blocking it completely. I had to do down on the street and on the railways of the tramway. I deigned them with a sharp "thank you" and guess what happened?! They actually spat after me.  WTF?! Our office is in one of the poshest area of the city. Where did manners go? And how will our world turn out when those brats are grown-ups?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The hot weather is bringing out the idiots. I had a most unpleasant encounter yesterday. On my way to the underground 5-6 teenagers were lingering on the pavement and blocking it completely. I had to do down on the street and on the railways of the tramway. I deigned them with a sharp "thank you" and guess what happened?! They actually spat after me.  WTF?! Our office is in one of the poshest area of the city. Where did manners go? And how will our world turn out when those brats are grown-ups?



So sorry to hear this. Sadly, groups of teens in every country seem to be acting like asshats. 
They do it because they get away with it. No one can smack some sense into them anymore. 
We have a group I call “the future usual suspects” in my neighborhood. Running around at all hours, stealing stuff from porches, garages and unlocked cars. 
Called the cops on them a few times. Now i keep a baseball bat by the door and chase them off. They call me the witch on the corner. I encourage this nickname as it keeps them away. 
Are their cops at the tramway? Let them know about the thugs in training and hopefully they will get moved along.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Obviously, Spring festivals need hail and rain. Here, it is hot. (Already too hot for my liking....)


Don't say it's too hot, 
The heat wave won't last according to the forecast ... and we soon might go back to coats and scarves...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Don't say it's too hot,
> The heat wave won't last according to the forecast ... and we soon might go back to coats and scarves...



I do love my scarves, but I am ready to wear sandals, dammit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Sadly, groups of teens in every country seem to be acting like asshats.
> They do it because they get away with it. No one can smack some sense into them anymore.
> We have a group I call “the future usual suspects” in my neighborhood. Running around at all hours, stealing stuff from porches, garages and unlocked cars.
> Called the cops on them a few times. Now i keep a baseball bat by the door and chase them off. They call me the witch on the corner. I encourage this nickname as it keeps them away.
> Are their cops at the tramway? Let them know about the thugs in training and hopefully they will get moved along.


 Guess I need a baseball bat! "The which on the corner" is a great nickname. Would encourage this, too.
Those brats and their parents need a long time off at an education camp. One with rustic methods.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Guess I need a baseball bat! "The which on the corner" is a great nickname. Would encourage this, too.
> Those brats and their parents need a long time off at an education camp. One with rustic methods.



I like this idea. Maybe we should run for office. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't say it's too hot,
> The heat wave won't last according to the forecast ... and we soon might go back to coats and scarves...


I know.... I am just voting for a normal Spring. With normal temperatures.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The hot weather is bringing out the idiots. I had a most unpleasant encounter yesterday. On my way to the underground 5-6 teenagers were lingering on the pavement and blocking it completely. I had to do down on the street and on the railways of the tramway. I deigned them with a sharp "thank you" and guess what happened?! They actually spat after me.  WTF?! Our office is in one of the poshest area of the city. Where did manners go? And how will our world turn out when those brats are grown-ups?


Nothing can surprise us any more....
As Murphy says in her reply, those teenagers know they can get away with it.
Had you been a 30 year old guy with muscles and tattoos everywhere they wouldn't have behaved that way. 
The same thing happened to me in a grocery store a few months ago... A group of 3 teenagers kept harrassing me around the place. I didn't  say anything ( anger was building in though) until  we became "neighbours "  at the self cash desks.
I had spotted the leader. I walked up to him and said " What's the f... problem, guys?"
I suppose he didn't know that a lady could be that rude... because it shut him up and he left the place with his two friends in tow....
Of course there was no bravery on my part, the store was crowded and I was furious..


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I like this idea. Maybe we should run for office. Lol.


We would be perfect. My students back at uni called me a witch, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nothing can surprise us any more....
> As Murphy says in her reply, those teenagers know they can get away with it.
> Had you been a 30 year old guy with muscles and tattoos everywhere they wouldn't have behaved that way.
> The same thing happened to me in a grocery store a few months ago... A group of 3 teenagers kept harrassing me around the place. I didn't  say anything ( anger was building in though) until  we became "neighbours "  at the self cash desks.
> I had spotted the leader. I walked up to him and said " What's the f... problem, guys?"
> I suppose he didn't know that a lady could be that rude... because it shut him up and he left the place with his two friends in tow....
> Of course there was no bravery on my part, the store was crowded and I was furious..


I really wished to be that tattooed guy. I would have turned onto them.
I am sorry that you had a bad experience, too. Obviously, manners are gone everywhere.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The hot weather is bringing out the idiots. I had a most unpleasant encounter yesterday. On my way to the underground 5-6 teenagers were lingering on the pavement and blocking it completely. I had to do down on the street and on the railways of the tramway. I deigned them with a sharp "thank you" and guess what happened?! They actually spat after me.  WTF?! Our office is in one of the poshest area of the city. Where did manners go? And how will our world turn out when those brats are grown-ups?





Murphy47 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Sadly, groups of teens in every country seem to be acting like asshats.
> They do it because they get away with it. No one can smack some sense into them anymore.
> We have a group I call “the future usual suspects” in my neighborhood. Running around at all hours, stealing stuff from porches, garages and unlocked cars.
> Called the cops on them a few times. Now i keep a baseball bat by the door and chase them off. They call me the witch on the corner. I encourage this nickname as it keeps them away.
> Are their cops at the tramway? Let them know about the thugs in training and hopefully they will get moved along.





Mariapia said:


> Nothing can surprise us any more....
> As Murphy says in her reply, those teenagers know they can get away with it.
> Had you been a 30 year old guy with muscles and tattoos everywhere they wouldn't have behaved that way.
> The same thing happened to me in a grocery store a few months ago... A group of 3 teenagers kept harrassing me around the place. I didn't  say anything ( anger was building in though) until  we became "neighbours "  at the self cash desks.
> I had spotted the leader. I walked up to him and said " What's the f... problem, guys?"
> I suppose he didn't know that a lady could be that rude... because it shut him up and he left the place with his two friends in tow....
> Of course there was no bravery on my part, the store was crowded and I was furious..


These experiences = 
Angers me to imagine lovely islanders being treated in such ways.
Your responses inspire me.


Ludmilla said:


> I really wished to be that tattooed guy. I would have turned onto them.
> I am sorry that you had a bad experience, too. Obviously, manners are gone everywhere.


A huge, barking dog suddenly appeared & ran towards my moving bicycle recently.
Could not grab spray in time.
Pointed finger & yelled, "Back off! No!"
It stopped immediately.
I looked back & squeaky-voiced, "Good boy, good boy."
It stood still & wagged tail.

Rainer Maria Rilke was brilliant. And obviously dealt with dumb herds of frustrated jerks:
“_...the beginning of all peoples, the myths about dragons that at the last moment turn into princesses; perhaps all the dragons of our lives are princesses who are only waiting to see us once beautiful and brave. Perhaps everything terrible is in its deepest being something helpless that wants help from us..._”

All that being said, I still let fly some colorful swear words at jackasses.
I'm a reckless loose cannon.


----------



## remainsilly

My newest mug sums up brilliantly:


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My newest mug sums up brilliantly:
> View attachment 4042998


Brilliant mug, remainsilly!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I really wished to be that tattooed guy. I would have turned onto them.
> I am sorry that you had a bad experience, too. Obviously, manners are gone everywhere.


Absolutely everywhere. 
We have a very popular TV programme here. 
Parents who can't handle their kids any more ask for help. A very strict nanny comes to their rescue.
She spends a few days with the families and teach the children good manners.
The parents are in awe.
Still, no one knows how the kids will behave once the lady has gone.


----------



## remainsilly

Good manners-- FLASHCARDS available?!


Being kind to a weird animal.
Rainy grey weather, with my timbuk2 messenger.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely everywhere.
> We have a very popular TV programme here.
> Parents who can't handle their kids any more ask for help. A very strict nanny comes to their rescue.
> She spends a few days with the families and teach the children good manners.
> The parents are in awe.
> Still, no one knows how the kids will behave once the lady has gone.



We had that program here. I LOVED nanny Joe.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We had that program here. I LOVED nanny Joe.


I knew that programme had to be international...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I knew that programme had to be international...



She did a show about a family in my area. The daughter was actually in my youngest gymnastics class. 
She and the whole family were obnoxious. 
The mom would rearrange the entire waiting room so her twins could run around and she could sit and gossip. 
The older daughter was always disrupting class. Annoying. 
After the show aired, they all moved to another part of the state to all our relief.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> She did a show about a family in my area. The daughter was actually in my youngest gymnastics class.
> She and the whole family were obnoxious.
> The mom would rearrange the entire waiting room so her twins could run around and she could sit and gossip.
> The older daughter was always disrupting class. Annoying.
> After the show aired, they all moved to another part of the state to all our relief.


Did Nanny Joe turn the kids into well mannered children for good?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Did Nanny Joe turn the kids into well mannered children for good?



Don’t know. They moved away. They were screamers to begin with and that improved while they were still here. Don’t know about the end result.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> After the show aired, they all moved to another part of the state to all our relief.


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> So sorry to hear this. Sadly, groups of teens in every country seem to be acting like asshats.
> They do it because they get away with it. No one can smack some sense into them anymore.
> We have a group I call “the future usual suspects” in my neighborhood. Running around at all hours, stealing stuff from porches, garages and unlocked cars.
> Called the cops on them a few times. Now i keep a baseball bat by the door and chase them off. They call me the witch on the corner. I encourage this nickname as it keeps them away.
> Are their cops at the tramway? Let them know about the thugs in training and hopefully they will get moved along.



Oh I love that colourful nick name!
I live in a sightseeing attraction. There is a shopping mall and even a concert hall.
One of the biggest problems is vandalism. Poeple are too lazy to look for toilets!
My car was demolished in the garage with a broken beer bottle- the windshield was broken
and the side doors were scratched.
I don’t know why because the car is old and by no means a luxury car. So it must have been the shear pleasure of destruction.



Murphy47 said:


> I do love my scarves, but I am ready to wear sandals, dammit.



Yes, summer for me too!



remainsilly said:


> My newest mug sums up brilliantly:
> View attachment 4042998



Very wise mug!


Mariapia said:


> I knew that programme had to be international...



Called „The Supernanny“ here - although she had good advise and really helped parents, there was a lot of fuss about her strict methods. People said she was wrong. So she volontarily gave up the program. It was so stupid- because she gave children what they needed....borders.
But Jesper Juul is the one who is in charge of Middle European education right now. Tried to read his books but couldn’t- so much nonsense.


----------



## Senf

Had a great weekend- no work! The weather was great. Spent some time in the garden, got a sunburn and moskito bites.
Children were happily helping to drown the plants - poor tulips didn‘t even get a chance to survive the flood.


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> View attachment 4044480
> 
> 
> Had a great weekend- no work! The weather was great. Spent some time in the garden, got a sunburn and moskito bites.
> Children were happily helping to drown the plants - poor tulips didn‘t even get a chance to survive the flood.


Such a sweet picture!


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders.
Another week begins. 
As I wave to other cyclists, nice drivers.
And guy who sees me & yells, "How YOU doin'?!" as a mobster. Or Joey, from _Friends. _


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> Another week begins.
> As I wave to other cyclists, nice drivers.
> And guy who sees me & yells, "How YOU doin'?!" as a mobster. Or Joey, from _Friends. _



This is nice! 
Would rather have such a comment than a middle finger.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is nice!
> Would rather have such a comment than a middle finger.


He's a nice guy. This is his friendly greeting.
He spends most days loading/unloading trucks on street I cycle often.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> He's a nice guy. This is his friendly greeting.
> He spends most days loading/unloading trucks on street I cycle often.



Xlnt. 
It’s always good to men doing physical labor [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Hellos ladies! 
Everyone hanging in there? 
Gloomy once again here. 
Since it’s Tuesday, I’ll be taking mom out. 
Her knee is healing nicely but she still requires a bit of help for longer outings.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hellos ladies!
> Everyone hanging in there?
> Gloomy once again here.
> Since it’s Tuesday, I’ll be taking mom out.
> Her knee is healing nicely but she still requires a bit of help for longer outings.



Hello !!  I’m at work, getting busy but that’s ok. Enjoy your time with Mom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Helloooooo ladies!
How is everyone doing?!
Lots of spontaneous meetings this week. Waiting for the underground right now.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!
Cycled around a lake, saw wildflowers, yelled at a stupid driver.
Saw some glorious iris, many unusual shades of purple & peach.
Then found myself suddenly obsessed with
 l'heure bleue--that blue hour, just before stars appear.
Discovered perfume with same name. Must find & smell!

All in all, my usual bizarre mental jumble. As zip through day's tasks.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> Cycled around a lake, saw wildflowers, yelled at a stupid driver.
> Saw some glorious iris, many unusual shades of purple & peach.
> Then found myself suddenly obsessed with
> l'heure bleue--that blue hour, just before stars appear.
> Discovered perfume with same name. Must find & smell!
> 
> All in all, my usual bizarre mental jumble. As zip through day's tasks.



I love spring flowers! 
Mine were huge this year from all the rain but lack of sun meant they didn’t last long.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I love spring flowers!
> Mine were huge this year from all the rain but lack of sun meant they didn’t last long.


All over city's older gardens, INSANE year for iris.
I thoroughly approve.


----------



## Murphy47

Are those on the bottom “root beer “ iris. I have a stand of those but they aren’t up yet. Here’s hoping they come out.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> All over city's older gardens, INSANE year for iris.
> I thoroughly approve.
> View attachment 4046716



Great Iris - love the colour. Have never seen any Iris like that before.
Almost no spring flowers here. Winter has turned into summer over night and the flowers could not keep up the pace. Except liliac.


----------



## Senf

Running a 25 hour shift today. Puh - still 12 more hours to go.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Running a 25 hour shift today. Puh - still 12 more hours to go.



Ugh. Those are such a challenge. Can u nap?


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> Ugh. Those are such a challenge. Can u nap?



Hope so. Some nights are just crazy. Try not to go to my room, because the moment I enter, my phone rings.....


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Are those on the bottom “root beer “ iris. I have a stand of those but they aren’t up yet. Here’s hoping they come out.


Unsure of type. This particular garden has varieties NO ONE knows.
May have to ask to dig a few, come July.


Senf said:


> Great Iris - love the colour. Have never seen any Iris like that before.
> Almost no spring flowers here. Winter has turned into summer over night and the flowers could not keep up the pace. Except liliac.


Lilacs are sooooooo nice! Great scent.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Unsure of type. This particular garden has varieties NO ONE knows.
> May have to ask to dig a few, come July.
> 
> Lilacs are sooooooo nice! Great scent.



Spring flowers always seem to smell more amazing than summer ones.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> Cycled around a lake, saw wildflowers, yelled at a stupid driver.
> Saw some glorious iris, many unusual shades of purple & peach.
> Then found myself suddenly obsessed with
> l'heure bleue--that blue hour, just before stars appear.
> Discovered perfume with same name. Must find & smell!
> 
> All in all, my usual bizarre mental jumble. As zip through day's tasks.





remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> Cycled around a lake, saw wildflowers, yelled at a stupid driver.
> Saw some glorious iris, many unusual shades of purple & peach.
> Then found myself suddenly obsessed with
> l'heure bleue--that blue hour, just before stars appear.
> Discovered perfume with same name. Must find & smell!
> 
> All in all, my usual bizarre mental jumble. As zip through day's tasks.



L'Heure Bleue is my perfume. It has been for years. It was created by Guerlain in 1912.
It's a fragrance that doesn't resemble anything else. If you like today's light perfumes you won't like it.
It is Brigitte Bardot's perfume and used to be Marlene Dietrich's.... 
Please go to a store that has it... and tell me what you think...
We could be perfumes twins...


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Running a 25 hour shift today. Puh - still 12 more hours to go.


 
25 hours?
Do you work in a hospital, Senf?


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> All over city's older gardens, INSANE year for iris.
> I thoroughly approve.
> View attachment 4046716


Lovely pic!  I really like reading about your cycling adventures


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Running a 25 hour shift today. Puh - still 12 more hours to go.


Ugghhh !!  May I ask what you do for a living?  That’s a terribly long stretch to work.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> L'Heure Bleue is my perfume. It has been for years. It was created by Guerlain in 1912.
> It's a fragrance that doesn't resemble anything else. If you like today's light perfumes you won't like it.
> It is Brigitte Bardot's perfume and used to be Marlene Dietrich's....
> Please go to a store that has it... and tell me what you think...
> We could be perfumes twins...


Is tricky to find, but searching.
Interested in its powdery iris notes.
Very cool that you wear scent.
My old soul tires of modern fragrances, resembling candy shops.
Will keep posted.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Mariapia said:


> L'Heure Bleue is my perfume. It has been for years. It was created by Guerlain in 1912.
> It's a fragrance that doesn't resemble anything else. If you like today's light perfumes you won't like it.
> It is Brigitte Bardot's perfume and used to be Marlene Dietrich's....
> Please go to a store that has it... and tell me what you think...
> We could be perfumes twins...


L'Heure Bleue is such a glamorous name. I haven't worn perfumes in years though. They're too strong for me and I can only stand essential oils now, which I love to put in and on everything  But I kind of miss having beautiful perfume bottles which French names on them around.


----------



## remainsilly

Victory!


@Mariapia On my skin, this goes on strong. Then fades into powdery/sweet. With faint smoulders of musky spices lingering.
I sprayed & announced, "I smell like a magical theatre!"
Winner
@SomethingGoodCanWork Acqua di Colonia has lighter scents, which might work for you.


----------



## Murphy47

That bottle is gorgeous. I am such a sucker for perfume bottles.


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> L'Heure Bleue is my perfume. It has been for years. It was created by Guerlain in 1912.
> It's a fragrance that doesn't resemble anything else. If you like today's light perfumes you won't like it.
> It is Brigitte Bardot's perfume and used to be Marlene Dietrich's....
> Please go to a store that has it... and tell me what you think...
> We could be perfumes twins...



Oh must smell! I am a Marlene Dietrich fan


Tomsmom said:


> Ugghhh !!  May I ask what you do for a living?  That’s a terribly long stretch to work.





Mariapia said:


> 25 hours?
> Do you work in a hospital, Senf?



Yes.



remainsilly said:


> Is tricky to find, but searching.
> Interested in its powdery iris notes.
> Very cool that you wear scent.
> My old soul tires of modern fragrances, resembling candy shops.
> Will keep posted.



Oh - love old school fragances!
Love Must de Cartier and Chanel No 5 but right now I am using Stella by Stella McCartney. This is such a deep flowery scent. Very elegant, smells of spring and roses. No candy at all.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> Victory!
> View attachment 4047977
> 
> @Mariapia On my skin, this goes on strong. Then fades into powdery/sweet. With faint smoulders of musky spices lingering.
> I sprayed & announced, "I smell like a magical theatre!"
> Winner
> @SomethingGoodCanWork Acqua di Colonia has lighter scents, which might work for you.


Lovely  Maybe I don't need to use them, maybe I can just admire them?


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> Lovely  Maybe I don't need to use them, maybe I can just admire them?



I used to have a collection that was sadly lost in a move.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Murphy47 said:


> I used to have a collection that was sadly lost in a move.


I think what's wrong with perfumes for me is that they often have artificial ingredients. I have no problem with essential oils at all so it's not just about the scent, it's something else. So I have a collection of essential oil bottles instead


----------



## Murphy47

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think what's wrong with perfumes for me is that they often have artificial ingredients. I have no problem with essential oils at all so it's not just about the scent, it's something else. So I have a collection of essential oil bottles instead



It’s often the propellent used in spray bottles. Sometimes the preservative. It’s just wrong how much unnecessary crap is in everyday items these days.


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly and @Mariapia the bottle of that perfume looks sooooooo nice!
I need to go to a store and take a sniff. 
I only have one bottle of perfume. At the moment it ia a Jo Malone scent. Do not use it regularly.
@Senf those shifts are terrible.... hope you can relax and have a break after this one.


----------



## Senf

At Ikea right now - running some errands

So frustrating, seems I‘m getting old. Didn‘t spend a fortune on stuff I don‘t need, just got out with 2 pieces that I needed.....and well some candy.




Had this lamp! It‘s a bagshaped lamp.
Haha the German word for flashlight is Taschenlampe, which basically means bag-light.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> At Ikea right now - running some errands
> 
> So frustrating, seems I‘m getting old. Didn‘t spend a fortune on stuff I don‘t need, just got out with 2 pieces that I needed.....and well some candy.
> 
> View attachment 4048732
> 
> 
> Had this lamp! It‘s a bagshaped lamp.
> Haha the German word for flashlight is Taschenlampe, which basically means bag-light.



Love the bag lamp. 
Not old, mature. 
I went to Target last week and only bought the items on my list.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Victory!
> View attachment 4047977
> 
> @Mariapia On my skin, this goes on strong. Then fades into powdery/sweet. With faint smoulders of musky spices lingering.
> I sprayed & announced, "I smell like a magical theatre!"
> Winner
> @SomethingGoodCanWork Acqua di Colonia has lighter scents, which might work for you.


I am glad you like it, remainsilly....
So special, so feminine... like you...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That bottle is gorgeous. I am such a sucker for perfume bottles.


Just read murder mystery--a character installed lighted nook, in powder room. To display perfume bottle collection.
Sounded cool.


Senf said:


> Oh - love old school fragances!
> Love Must de Cartier and Chanel No 5 but right now I am using Stella by Stella McCartney. This is such a deep flowery scent. Very elegant, smells of spring and roses. No candy at all.


I use chanel coco. But must research others you named. Lovely!


Murphy47 said:


> I used to have a collection that was sadly lost in a move.


That is sad.


SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I think what's wrong with perfumes for me is that they often have artificial ingredients. I have no problem with essential oils at all so it's not just about the scent, it's something else. So I have a collection of essential oil bottles instead


When I buy essential oils, find 2 grades: fragrance & pure.
The fragrance type contains some fake junk, but is much cheaper.
Sadly, seems to sell faster than pure.


Ludmilla said:


> I only have one bottle of perfume. At the moment it ia a Jo Malone scent. Do not use it regularly.


Jo Malone is nice!
I vary scents by mood. Even wear when cycling.
Around July/August, I avoid sweet scents--high wasp activity.


Mariapia said:


> I am glad you like it, remainsilly....
> So special, so feminine... like you...


Aw
Is special we can share scent enjoyment.
You must wear fragrances much more elegantly than do I.
With my daily spray, sniff & launch method.
Found piano tune, named L'heure Bleue.
Is pretty & appropriate mood for time/scent, imo:


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Just read murder mystery--a character installed lighted nook, in powder room. To display perfume bottle collection.
> Sounded cool.
> 
> I use chanel coco. But must research others you named. Lovely!
> 
> That is sad.
> 
> When I buy essential oils, find 2 grades: fragrance & pure.
> The fragrance type contains some fake junk, but is much cheaper.
> Sadly, seems to sell faster than pure.
> 
> Jo Malone is nice!
> I vary scents by mood. Even wear when cycling.
> Around July/August, I avoid sweet scents--high wasp activity.
> 
> Aw
> Is special we can share scent enjoyment.
> You must wear fragrances much more elegantly than do I.
> With my daily spray, sniff & launch method.
> Found piano tune, named L'heure Bleue.
> Is pretty & appropriate mood for time/scent, imo:



Funny because... Richard Clayderman lives a few kilometers from my place.....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Just read murder mystery--a character installed lighted nook, in powder room. To display perfume bottle collection.
> Sounded cool.
> 
> I use chanel coco. But must research others you named. Lovely!
> 
> That is sad.
> 
> When I buy essential oils, find 2 grades: fragrance & pure.
> The fragrance type contains some fake junk, but is much cheaper.
> Sadly, seems to sell faster than pure.
> 
> Jo Malone is nice!
> I vary scents by mood. Even wear when cycling.
> Around July/August, I avoid sweet scents--high wasp activity.
> 
> Aw
> Is special we can share scent enjoyment.
> You must wear fragrances much more elegantly than do I.
> With my daily spray, sniff & launch method.
> Found piano tune, named L'heure Bleue.
> Is pretty & appropriate mood for time/scent, imo:




I also wear Chanel Coco (the original) 
Also Opium, and Joe Malone Beach. Couldn’t resist that one as it smells EXACTLY like Coppertone.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
*Urban Wildflowers--petals meet the road






*


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> *Urban Wildflowers--petals meet the road
> View attachment 4049019
> View attachment 4049020
> View attachment 4049021
> View attachment 4049022
> View attachment 4049023
> 
> *



Looks like Spring!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I also wear Chanel Coco (the original)
> Also Opium, and Joe Malone Beach. Couldn’t resist that one as it smells EXACTLY like Coppertone.


If you like Coco, you will like l'heure bleue, Murphy.
Personally, I don't like today's perfumes, even the ones from Chanel or Guerlain. They are targeting very young ladies... Now it's just business and marketing....


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> At Ikea right now - running some errands
> 
> So frustrating, seems I‘m getting old. Didn‘t spend a fortune on stuff I don‘t need, just got out with 2 pieces that I needed.....and well some candy.
> 
> View attachment 4048732
> 
> 
> Had this lamp! It‘s a bagshaped lamp.
> Haha the German word for flashlight is Taschenlampe, which basically means bag-light.


This is a very cool Taschenlampe. 
I am a bit sick if buying in general. Too much stuff around and I feel like suffocating.


remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> *Urban Wildflowers--petals meet the road
> View attachment 4049019
> View attachment 4049020
> View attachment 4049021
> View attachment 4049022
> View attachment 4049023
> *


Lovely flowers!


Mariapia said:


> If you like Coco, you will like l'heure bleue, Murphy.
> Personally, I don't like today's perfumes, even the ones from Chanel or Guerlain. They are targeting very young ladies... Now it's just business and marketing....


I am just realising that I have no idea about perfume whatsoever.


----------



## Ludmilla

Panic alert at the office. 
There is a meeting with 1 person from outside and 3 persons from our own office. Only coffee, nothing else. And colleague (who has not arrived, yet) turned into a crazy bee sending messages about organisation. The meeting is 4 hours away. I die.  
Weekend soon.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Panic alert at the office.
> There is a meeting with 1 person from outside and 3 persons from our own office. Only coffee, nothing else. And colleague (who has not arrived, yet) turned into a crazy bee sending messages about organisation. The meeting is 4 hours away. I die.
> Weekend soon.



Oh no - panic alarm on Friday! Not good!
Have you managed to mail all the books yet?

Hope your weekend will be nice. Weather is supposed to be 30 C. Public pools will open this weekend!
I have another shift tomorrow but maybe going swimming on Sunday


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Only coffee, nothing else.


Coffee is enough to work miracles.
The other answer to most problems=
zip/cable ties.
https://static.securecableties.net/...inch-black-heavy-duty-cable-tie-100-pack.jpeg
With enough caffeine & zip ties, we can rule this planet mercifully.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventure tip: always know where your wadded paper napkin is
(apologies to Douglas Adams)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4050034
> 
> Silly World adventure tip: always know where your wadded paper napkin is
> (apologies to Douglas Adams)



You forgot duct tape. And sharpies.


----------



## Murphy47

Oldest DD doing charity bike ride this morning. Chilly start but the sun is out. 
Why am I up so early? The sun is out. Second day in a row. Not used to that strange yellow light coming in the window. 
Everyone survive the week?
Ludmilla, how did the meeting go and did all those books get shipped?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Panic alert at the office.
> There is a meeting with 1 person from outside and 3 persons from our own office. Only coffee, nothing else. And colleague (who has not arrived, yet) turned into a crazy bee sending messages about organisation. The meeting is 4 hours away. I die.
> Weekend soon.


So, tell us how the meeting went, Ludmilla....
Today is Saturday....Are you back in the country house?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> So, tell us how the meeting went, Ludmilla....
> Today is Saturday....Are you back in the country house?



How are you today,Mariapia? Is it Springy today?


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Oh no - panic alarm on Friday! Not good!
> Have you managed to mail all the books yet?
> 
> Hope your weekend will be nice. Weather is supposed to be 30 C. Public pools will open this weekend!
> I have another shift tomorrow but maybe going swimming on Sunday


Nope there are still some 200 books left. They run out of adresses to send them to. 
Not sure, if the public pools open, yet. But, many use the rivers in the park for swimming. And surfing.
Hope your shift ist easy!


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4050034
> 
> Silly World adventure tip: always know where your wadded paper napkin is
> (apologies to Douglas Adams)


Do wadded paper napkins  solve problems, too?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest DD doing charity bike ride this morning. Chilly start but the sun is out.
> Why am I up so early? The sun is out. Second day in a row. Not used to that strange yellow light coming in the window.
> Everyone survive the week?
> Ludmilla, how did the meeting go and did all those books get shipped?





Mariapia said:


> So, tell us how the meeting went, Ludmilla....
> Today is Saturday....Are you back in the country house?


The meeting was boring and easy. No need to panic. At. All.
This colleague of me has the talent to turn everything into a drama scene. And she is expecting the worst. All. The. Time. I am a pessimistic bunny, too, but where I expect a difficult day she sees doomsday coming.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Saturday. Went to the city center to buy a bread knife. Came home with a bread knife, 2 balls of wool, 2 books, 2 plastic boxes for food. And toilet paper. Success! 
There were Fossil bags at the rack. They stayed there. Yay!
(Love suede Coccinelle bags these days. Avoiding the boutique by all means.)


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> How are you today,Mariapia? Is it Springy today?



Fine! I bought a new IPhone!
[emoji7]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Saturday. Went to the city center to buy a bread knife. Came home with a bread knife, 2 balls of wool, 2 books, 2 plastic boxes for food. And toilet paper. Success!
> There were Fossil bags at the rack. They stayed there. Yay!
> (Love suede Coccinelle bags these days. Avoiding the boutique by all means.)



Wow ! Excellent purchases! For the price of a Fossil bag you can get a full rack of bread knives and tons of wool and toilet paper![emoji106][emoji39]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nope there are still some 200 books left. They run out of adresses to send them to.
> Not sure, if the public pools open, yet. But, many use the rivers in the park for swimming. And surfing.
> Hope your shift ist easy!
> 
> Do wadded paper napkins  solve problems, too?



Yup. 
Keeps large amounts in car.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The meeting was boring and easy. No need to panic. At. All.
> This colleague of me has the talent to turn everything into a drama scene. And she is expecting the worst. All. The. Time. I am a pessimistic bunny, too, but where I expect a difficult day she sees doomsday coming.



That kind of person can contaminate the most optimistic people...[emoji49]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Fine! I bought a new IPhone!
> [emoji7]



Oooh. Which one?


----------



## MizGemma

I just discovered this thread. Ha ha!

I plan to buy a used Black LV Epi at some point, but have only 1 bag...a KS I bought at the outlet 5 years ago. Still in great shape!

I bought a few supima cotton tees from Uniqlo.com. They are wonderful. Great quality, they never fade or stretch out and around $15. Best tees ever!  I like them better than my Splendid or James Perse tees..bought these on sale of course. Only problem with Uniqlo is the styles are utilitarian.

Also plan to buy an iPhone. The 8..the rose gold color. My 6 died a few days ago. Am using a crummy flip phone this week. 

$1K for an X makes my cheapskate self be smh!


----------



## Murphy47

MizGemma said:


> I just discovered this thread. Ha ha!
> 
> I plan to buy a used Black LV Epi at some point, but have only 1 bag...a KS I bought at the outlet 5 years ago. Still in great shape!
> 
> I bought a few supima cotton tees from Uniqlo.com. They are wonderful. Great quality, they never fade or stretch out and around $15. Best tees ever!  I like them better than my Splendid or James Perse tees..bought these on sale of course. Only problem with Uniqlo is the styles are utilitarian.
> 
> Also plan to buy an iPhone. The 8..the rose gold color. My 6 died a few days ago. Am using a crummy flip phone this week.
> 
> $1K for an X makes my cheapskate self be smh!



Welcome. 
I love the look of the X also but you are right about the cost.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest DD doing charity bike ride this morning. Chilly start but the sun is out.


Perfect cycling weather. What type bike has she?


Ludmilla said:


> Do wadded paper napkins solve problems, too?


Absolutely.
Everything solves something, if applied with flair & confidence.



Mariapia said:


> Fine! I bought a new IPhone!
> [emoji7]


 New tech stuff is fun.



MizGemma said:


> Just discovered this thread. Ha ha!


 Hi!


----------



## remainsilly

Outdoor festival silliness:


Obviously, I dressed wrongly. And needed more glitter.


Even dogs wore glittery costumes.


Renegade, the 10 month old ferret, was naked & unglittered.


Extreme bubble blowing!


Just put that piano anywhere.


Always accept the weird braided yarn gift.
Instant bag charm!


Omg--minion twinkie!


Asked to take lady's photo--this mk style looked great & with her outfit.


Aw, both of us are wearing ball caps.


----------



## Murphy47

Looks like an amazingly fun day! Wish I could have been there.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like an amazingly fun day! Wish I could have been there.


Me too!
As usual, weird sh!t found in photo backgrounds.
I saved this guy for you.



Hooray, !


----------



## Murphy47

That’s why I love spring! 
Sadly old flabby guys go shirtless also.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oooh. Which one?



The 8.... in red...
The  X was too expensive....


----------



## Mariapia

MizGemma said:


> I just discovered this thread. Ha ha!
> 
> I plan to buy a used Black LV Epi at some point, but have only 1 bag...a KS I bought at the outlet 5 years ago. Still in great shape!
> 
> I bought a few supima cotton tees from Uniqlo.com. They are wonderful. Great quality, they never fade or stretch out and around $15. Best tees ever!  I like them better than my Splendid or James Perse tees..bought these on sale of course. Only problem with Uniqlo is the styles are utilitarian.
> 
> Also plan to buy an iPhone. The 8..the rose gold color. My 6 died a few days ago. Am using a crummy flip phone this week.
> 
> $1K for an X makes my cheapskate self be smh!


Welcome MizGemma!
You will love the 8!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Outdoor festival silliness:
> View attachment 4051373
> 
> Obviously, I dressed wrongly. And needed more glitter.
> View attachment 4051374
> 
> Even dogs wore glittery costumes.
> View attachment 4051375
> 
> Renegade, the 10 month old ferret, was naked & unglittered.
> View attachment 4051376
> 
> Extreme bubble blowing!
> View attachment 4051377
> 
> Just put that piano anywhere.
> View attachment 4051378
> 
> Always accept the weird braided yarn gift.
> Instant bag charm!
> View attachment 4051382
> 
> Omg--minion twinkie!
> View attachment 4051385
> 
> Asked to take lady's photo--this mk style looked great & with her outfit.
> View attachment 4051389
> 
> Aw, both of us are wearing ball caps.


Wow what fun !!  Love the pics!


----------



## Senf

Today was a wonderful Sunday.
Festival time here too!

But first - typical Iris for our area growing wild next to the street!




Went to my all time favorite childhood festival - the local volunteer fire department festival. They offer  rides on fire trucks around the city.





They even featured my favorite childhood ride - it is still the same, was reastaurated a couple of years ago.




Was carying my Picard bag - with spring inspired bag strap


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Today was a wonderful Sunday.
> Festival time here too!
> 
> But first - typical Iris for our area growing wild next to the street!
> 
> View attachment 4051977
> 
> 
> Went to my all time favorite childhood festival - the local volunteer fire department festival. They offer  rides on fire trucks around the city.
> 
> View attachment 4051976
> View attachment 4051972
> 
> 
> They even featured my favorite childhood ride - it is still the same, was reastaurated a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4052141
> 
> 
> Was carying my Picard bag - with spring inspired bag strap
> 
> View attachment 4051975



Looks like an awesome time!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Today was a wonderful Sunday.
> Festival time here too!
> 
> But first - typical Iris for our area growing wild next to the street!
> 
> View attachment 4051977
> 
> 
> Went to my all time favorite childhood festival - the local volunteer fire department festival. They offer  rides on fire trucks around the city.
> 
> View attachment 4051976
> View attachment 4051972
> 
> 
> They even featured my favorite childhood ride - it is still the same, was reastaurated a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4052141
> 
> 
> Was carying my Picard bag - with spring inspired bag strap
> 
> View attachment 4051975


What a great day !!


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Today was a wonderful Sunday.
> Festival time here too!
> 
> But first - typical Iris for our area growing wild next to the street!
> 
> View attachment 4051977
> 
> 
> Went to my all time favorite childhood festival - the local volunteer fire department festival. They offer  rides on fire trucks around the city.
> 
> View attachment 4051976
> View attachment 4051972
> 
> 
> They even featured my favorite childhood ride - it is still the same, was reastaurated a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4052141
> 
> 
> Was carying my Picard bag - with spring inspired bag strap
> 
> View attachment 4051975


Pretty iris!
I want to ride in fire truck, too. Fun stuff!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Pretty iris!
> I want to ride in fire truck, too. Fun stuff!



Sounds fun! Maybe at the next Mackeral party?


----------



## remainsilly

Cycling--stopped to buy morning pastries.


Doughnuts are health food? 


Healthy, healthy sugar...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Cycling--stopped to buy morning pastries.
> View attachment 4052281
> 
> Doughnuts are health food?
> View attachment 4052282
> 
> Healthy, healthy sugar...



I don’t know about healthy like fruit but if you took out all the modern crap, prolly not BAD for you anymore.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow ! Excellent purchases! For the price of a Fossil bag you can get a full rack of bread knives and tons of wool and toilet paper![emoji106][emoji39]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


And have some money left. 


Mariapia said:


> That kind of person can contaminate the most optimistic people...[emoji49]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Hehehe. True.
Tomorrow is a holiday, so she is not in the office.
I am alone, packing some more books. 


MizGemma said:


> I just discovered this thread. Ha ha!
> 
> I plan to buy a used Black LV Epi at some point, but have only 1 bag...a KS I bought at the outlet 5 years ago. Still in great shape!
> 
> I bought a few supima cotton tees from Uniqlo.com. They are wonderful. Great quality, they never fade or stretch out and around $15. Best tees ever!  I like them better than my Splendid or James Perse tees..bought these on sale of course. Only problem with Uniqlo is the styles are utilitarian.
> 
> Also plan to buy an iPhone. The 8..the rose gold color. My 6 died a few days ago. Am using a crummy flip phone this week.
> 
> $1K for an X makes my cheapskate self be smh!


Welcome to the island!
Only one bag? I totally admire this. I wish I could do 1 bag. Somehow I am always planing on getting one bag more.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Outdoor festival silliness:
> View attachment 4051373
> 
> Obviously, I dressed wrongly. And needed more glitter.


Ok. This guy on your right will give me some really strange nightmares. 
I like your skirt! I am on the lookout for one that looks exactly like this.


Senf said:


> Today was a wonderful Sunday.
> Festival time here too!
> 
> But first - typical Iris for our area growing wild next to the street!
> 
> View attachment 4051977
> 
> 
> Went to my all time favorite childhood festival - the local volunteer fire department festival. They offer  rides on fire trucks around the city.
> 
> View attachment 4051976
> View attachment 4051972
> 
> 
> They even featured my favorite childhood ride - it is still the same, was reastaurated a couple of years ago.
> 
> View attachment 4052141
> 
> 
> Was carying my Picard bag - with spring inspired bag strap
> 
> View attachment 4051975


The strap on your Picard bag looks great.
Aaaaahhh. Good old Schiffschaukel. 
Our volunteer fire workers had a huge festival last year. They totally forgot a Schiffschaukel. Boo!



remainsilly said:


> Cycling--stopped to buy morning pastries.
> View attachment 4052281
> 
> Doughnuts are health food?
> View attachment 4052282
> 
> Healthy, healthy sugar...


Now I am hungry again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good Morning ladies and happy Monday!
Hope everyone survived the weekend festivals. 
I did not go to a festival, just to the local park. 
Thankfully we have a Holiday tomorrow and I do not need to go to the office. Hooray!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The 8.... in red...
> The  X was too expensive....


Totally forgot to comment on your phone (we need to blame the sparkling guy on remainsilly's pic: he destroyed some of my brain cells ).
Congrats on your new phone! I am still with my iPhone 4. But I have read a lot of good things about the iPhone 8. And it looks so hot in red!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Totally forgot to comment on your phone (we need to blame the sparkling guy on remainsilly's pic: he destroyed some of my brain cells ).
> Congrats on your new phone! I am still with my iPhone 4. But I have read a lot of good things about the iPhone 8. And it looks so hot in red!



That are is so cool looking! 
The cost of an iPhone is just ridiculous no matter which one you get. 
And lately they don’t seem to work any better than an Android. 
Still having problems with mine even this I’ve been back to the store multiple times.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. This guy on your right will give me some really strange nightmares.
> I like your skirt! I am on the lookout for one that looks exactly like this.


To his credit, wore that heavy helmet ALL DAY. I admire dedicated weirdness.

Thanks
Not much help on finding your skirt--
mine is jones new york. Had for YEARS, probably bought at thrift store.
Wore it & same chaco sandals, to hike all over Greece. Popping on some leggings, when cold.


Murphy47 said:


> That are is so cool looking!
> The cost of an iPhone is just ridiculous no matter which one you get.
> And lately they don’t seem to work any better than an Android.
> Still having problems with mine even this I’ve been back to the store multiple times.


Android user, me.
Phone is in lifeproof case. Beat the sh!t out of thing--had to replace case.
Volcanic islands, boats, airplanes, bikes, mountains, rainforests...
must clear browser cache often. To kill "Congratulations! Winner!" malware junk.
Otherwise, soldiers on.

But, deep down, I hate smartphones. And bought reluctantly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That are is so cool looking!
> The cost of an iPhone is just ridiculous no matter which one you get.
> And lately they don’t seem to work any better than an Android.
> Still having problems with mine even this I’ve been back to the store multiple times.


Apple has gone downhill in many ways. I am a long time user (not a worshipper, though) and nothings works like it did a few years ago.


remainsilly said:


> To his credit, wore that heavy helmet ALL DAY. I admire dedicated weirdness.
> 
> Thanks
> Not much help on finding your skirt--
> mine is jones new york. Had for YEARS, probably bought at thrift store.
> Wore it & same chaco sandals, to hike all over Greece. Popping on some leggings, when cold.
> 
> Android user, me.
> Phone is in lifeproof case. Beat the sh!t out of thing--had to replace case.
> Volcanic islands, boats, airplanes, bikes, mountains, rainforests...
> must clear browser cache often. To kill "Congratulations! Winner!" malware junk.
> Otherwise, soldiers on.
> 
> But, deep down, I hate smartphones. And bought reluctantly.


Will keep my phone until it falls apart. 
They are just too expensive to replace them frequently.
(I fear I will have to replace the phone soon. There are no updates anymore and it has troubles with complicated websites. For now it works.)
I had a similar skirt once. Gave it away, because I lost weight.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning ladies and happy Monday!
> Hope everyone survived the weekend festivals.
> I did not go to a festival, just to the local park.
> Thankfully we have a Holiday tomorrow and I do not need to go to the office. Hooray!


Happy Monday!!  

We celebrated one of my dd’s birthday yesterday she turned 17 and promptly drove her car around almost all day as she’s been waiting and waiting for this birthday to arrive, lol!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> We celebrated one of my dd’s birthday yesterday she turned 17 and promptly drove her car around almost all day as she’s been waiting and waiting for this birthday to arrive, lol!


How exciting!
My 1st car was manual transmission, with big dent already. And a cb radio.
When proved I could care for vehicles, the next one was dentless. For awhile.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I had a similar skirt once. Gave it away, because I lost weight.


 Wouldn't it be a great storyline--if my skirt WAS your old one?!
Did you give it to thrift store?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Totally forgot to comment on your phone (we need to blame the sparkling guy on remainsilly's pic: he destroyed some of my brain cells ).
> Congrats on your new phone! I am still with my iPhone 4. But I have read a lot of good things about the iPhone 8. And it looks so hot in red!



I had had the 3GS since 2012....[emoji3][emoji3]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Murphy47

I really think that one was the pinnacle of Apple.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That are is so cool looking!
> The cost of an iPhone is just ridiculous no matter which one you get.
> And lately they don’t seem to work any better than an Android.
> Still having problems with mine even this I’ve been back to the store multiple times.



I first had a 3.( I still use it as an IPod Touch)[emoji106]
The second one was a 3GS. It worked perfectly but there were no more upgrades.[emoji853]
6 years later I bought the 8.
My IPad is 5 years old.
So far I have never had any problems with Apple but you never know..[emoji45]


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I first had a 3.( I still use it as an IPod Touch)[emoji106]
> The second one was a 3GS. It worked perfectly but there were no more upgrades.[emoji853]
> 6 years later I bought the 8.
> My IPad is 5 years old.
> So far I have never had any problems with Apple but you never know..[emoji45]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum



I always attract the problem units. 
Atennagate. Battery drain.  Lack of ringtone with incoming calls. All the usual.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> How exciting!
> My 1st car was manual transmission, with big dent already. And a cb radio.
> When proved I could care for vehicles, the next one was dentless. For awhile.



Still driving manual transmission. Have the feeling to have more control over the car. 
Automatic transmission and I can never agree on the same shift to use.


----------



## Senf

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> We celebrated one of my dd’s birthday yesterday she turned 17 and promptly drove her car around almost all day as she’s been waiting and waiting for this birthday to arrive, lol!



Oh! Happy times for her! How about your mum feeling?


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Oh! Happy times for her! How about your mum feeling?


My mom is doing great


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I always attract the problem units.
> Atennagate. Battery drain.  Lack of ringtone with incoming calls. All the usual.


I feel this way with vehicles.
4 hour rebuild, on 6 month old bike? C'mon, universe--ease up on the chaos!
Smartphones do not fix with wrenches, so alarm me. Sorry yours act up.


Senf said:


> Still driving manual transmission. Have the feeling to have more control over the car.
> Automatic transmission and I can never agree on the same shift to use.


My current car is automatic.
Between other vehicles, with pedals/shifters & throttle/mixture controls, I get enough hands-on.
And appreciate cruising easy with music & cup holders.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I feel this way with vehicles.
> 4 hour rebuild, on 6 month old bike? C'mon, universe--ease up on the chaos!
> Smartphones do not fix with wrenches, so alarm me. Sorry yours act up.
> 
> My current car is automatic.
> Between other vehicles, with pedals/shifters & throttle/mixture controls, I get enough hands-on.
> And appreciate cruising easy with music & cup holders.



Maybe the Tesla would be the IT car....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Maybe the Tesla would be the IT car....


Not for me.
I like to burn up dead dinosaurs & go fast.
When not bicycle commuting.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Not for me.
> I like to burn up dead dinosaurs & go fast.
> When not bicycle commuting.



Good to have a balance


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!
> 
> We celebrated one of my dd’s birthday yesterday she turned 17 and promptly drove her car around almost all day as she’s been waiting and waiting for this birthday to arrive, lol!


This sounds great!
Hehehe. I was never keen on driving a car... I am weird. 


remainsilly said:


> Wouldn't it be a great storyline--if my skirt WAS your old one?!
> Did you give it to thrift store?


Mine was of a darker colour. I think I gave it to a thrift store. I cannot remember...


Mariapia said:


> I had had the 3GS since 2012....[emoji3][emoji3]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Very cool! I will not replace my iPhone 4 - it has to break apart. 
My MacBookPro is from 2009. iPad is new.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hellooooo ladies!
How is everyone doing?
Today - no packing of books. Yahooo!


----------



## Murphy47

It’s Wild Wednesday. 
Dillard’s (my fav handbag spot) is having a take an additional 30 percent off. 
So I will be dealing with some crazy ladies today. 
Moms knee not really improving (because she won’t sit down and rest) but she and oldest daughter are off to fight the good fight with me. 
Sunny and finally warm here. Restaurants are dusting off patio furniture. Yeay!
9 days til our trip to New Orleans to pick up youngest daughter. 
Apparently they have Formosa termites there which swarm. And fly. 
So I get to clean AND pack. 
This is sounding like less fun all the time. 
Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hellooooo ladies!
> How is everyone doing?
> Today - no packing of books. Yahooo!



Hooray to no book packing. 
Celebrate by ordering fancy beverage at local cafe if not raining.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’s Wild Wednesday.
> Dillard’s (my fav handbag spot) is having a take an additional 30 percent off.
> So I will be dealing with some crazy ladies today.
> Moms knee not really improving (because she won’t sit down and rest) but she and oldest daughter are off to fight the good fight with me.
> Sunny and finally warm here. Restaurants are dusting off patio furniture. Yeay!
> 9 days til our trip to New Orleans to pick up youngest daughter.
> Apparently they have Formosa termites there which swarm. And fly.
> So I get to clean AND pack.
> This is sounding like less fun all the time.
> Hope everyone is well.


This sounds like a real fun day!
Tell your mother that she needs to rest her knee. Knees are tricky!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds like a real fun day!
> Tell your mother that she needs to rest her knee. Knees are tricky!



I know it! 
She doesn’t like a messy house and she gets bored easily so she won’t stay on the couch. 
Don’t know why. 
She has a totally comfy couch and 125 tv stations.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I know it!
> She doesn’t like a messy house and she gets bored easily so she won’t stay on the couch.
> Don’t know why.
> She has a totally comfy couch and 125 tv stations.


She sounds like mother. She cannot sit down, too....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> She sounds like mother. She cannot sit down, too....



Their ancestors come from the same place......


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Their ancestors come from the same place......


This might be the reason. 
I think they are also of the same generation.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This might be the reason.
> I think they are also of the same generation.



Very true. 
I keep and clean and tidy house but I don’t fuss over it all the time. 
My mom even hides the toothpaste when folks come over.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Very true.
> I keep and clean and tidy house but I don’t fuss over it all the time.
> My mom even hides the toothpaste when folks come over.



Mine sees dirt where I never see it.
Oh, and one of her favorites is cleaning the windows on the morning of Christmas Eve.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Mine sees dirt where I never see it.
> Oh, and one of her favorites is cleaning the windows on the morning of Christmas Eve.



Don’t get that one. 
Mine has window cleaners that come once a year. 
I clean whichever ones get dirty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Don’t get that one.
> Mine has window cleaners that come once a year.
> I clean whichever ones get dirty.


I wonder if mine will ever let a cleaner in...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I wonder if mine will ever let a cleaner in...



She has a regular one. 
She cleans before and after she comes. 
First because she doesn’t want the cleaning lady to think she’s a slob and after because she didn’t do it right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> She has a regular one.
> She cleans before and after she comes.
> First because she doesn’t want the cleaning lady to think she’s a slob and after because she didn’t do it right.


 I die. Mine would do exactly the same.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I die. Mine would do exactly the same.



[emoji23]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I die. Mine would do exactly the same.


I used to clean my windows..... every day when I moved into my new flat...  ( Call me crazy...) until  I developed tendinitis.....


----------



## Senf

Nice to know that mothers around the globe seem similar.
Mine is 84 discovered a lump in her breast at Christmas.
She had surgery, refused chemo, now has radiation. She also suffers from a thrombosis due to the cancer. She refuses any help - wants to deal with the medical stuff herself and won‘t allow me to help her. She cleans her windows, goes shopping, takes her own car to radiation because dealing with the insurance is too much hastle for her.
Her house is way cleaner than mine by the way! And she insists on babysitting my children in the meantime- says if she rests she will die.

Love her to bits, but accepting her reluctance to get help is hard


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hellooooo ladies!
> How is everyone doing?
> Today - no packing of books. Yahooo!


Hooray! Days without packing tape.
My ortlieb bike trunk is stuffed full today--stopped to buy dog toys.


Murphy47 said:


> Apparently they have Formosa termites there which swarm. And fly.


The subterraneans do, also. Is that time of year.
Formosans are aggressive & more tricky to exterminate.


Murphy47 said:


> She has a regular one.
> She cleans before and after she comes.
> First because she doesn’t want the cleaning lady to think she’s a slob and after because she didn’t do it right.





Senf said:


> Love her to bits, but accepting her reluctance to get help is hard


Is hard.
My mother died of cancer, long ago.
She ignored symptoms, then expected a pill to fix everything. At the end.
Whilst continuing to smoke as a chimney & eat junk.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hooray! Days without packing tape.
> My ortlieb bike trunk is stuffed full today--stopped to buy dog toys.
> 
> The subterraneans do, also. Is that time of year.
> Formosans are aggressive & more tricky to exterminate.
> 
> 
> 
> Is hard.
> My mother died of cancer, long ago.
> She ignored symptoms, then expected a pill to fix everything. At the end.
> Whilst continuing to smoke as a chimney & eat junk.



Mothers are mothers. Can’t tell them anything. Just let them do what they want. 
Didn’t know the South had a termite SEASON. Now I know it immediately follows crawfish season. 
Glad you’ve been out on the bike before all the storms. 
Below are two bags I picked up at the Dillard’s sale. Both are “oyster”. Lol


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Mothers are mothers. Can’t tell them anything. Just let them do what they want.
> Didn’t know the South had a termite SEASON. Now I know it immediately follows crawfish season.
> Glad you’ve been out on the bike before all the storms.
> Below are two bags I picked up at the Dillard’s sale. Both are “oyster”. Lol


Not all termite types swarm at same times.
But usually follows big rains in Spring--as groups search for new homes.
Remember my house swarm, year or so ago? And following fun of digging trenches/applying chemicals?
Happily, no formosans here. And no more swarms--victory.

I see no bag photos. But will keep checking.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you’ve been out on the bike before all the storms.


Yes. Product testing--quick wicking padded bike shorts.
Omg, every cyclist needs!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Not all termite types swarm at same times.
> But usually follows big rains in Spring--as groups search for new homes.
> Remember my house swarm, year or so ago? And following fun of digging trenches/applying chemicals?
> Happily, no formosans here. And no more swarms--victory.
> 
> I see no bag photos. But will keep checking.



I remember now! 
All daughters stuff will be in quarantine when we get back. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Here you go. Both are going back as feel like brick on string with ridiculous small/short straps. 
Will post later when decide which others to keep. 
Padded bike shorts are the bomb according to eldest DD.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I remember now!
> All daughters stuff will be in quarantine when we get back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4055451
> 
> Here you go. Both are going back as feel like brick on string with ridiculous small/short straps.
> Will post later when decide which others to keep.
> Padded bike shorts are the bomb according to eldest DD.


Oh dear! Both bags are really pretty, Murphy....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Both bags are really pretty, Murphy....



Not having any luck with completing the brown rainbow. 
Not how how some of these bags pass quality control. 
Returned 2 Dooneys: one with a broken line of stitching and the other with glue seeping out from the inner seams. 
Returned a 3rd last night because the inner lining was smaller than the outer bag. 
Returned 4 different Michael Kors  last month with zippers that locked up when the bag was full. 
Returned a Le Pliage that had a shorter front panel than rear panel so it hung funny. 
I have been so unlucky lately I’m still carrying around an old Vera Bradley that is literally unraveling. 
The sun has started coming out so it’s time to pull out the summer clothes. 
And probably some LV.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Nice to know that mothers around the globe seem similar.
> Mine is 84 discovered a lump in her breast at Christmas.
> She had surgery, refused chemo, now has radiation. She also suffers from a thrombosis due to the cancer. She refuses any help - wants to deal with the medical stuff herself and won‘t allow me to help her. She cleans her windows, goes shopping, takes her own car to radiation because dealing with the insurance is too much hastle for her.
> Her house is way cleaner than mine by the way! And she insists on babysitting my children in the meantime- says if she rests she will die.
> 
> Love her to bits, but accepting her reluctance to get help is hard


Mine had a similar surgery a few years ago. As it was a few days before Christmas we were doing all the bakery stuff just before she went to the hospital. She returned on the morning of the 24th. Naturally, she took care of the goose... 
It's not easy. Sending good healing thoughts to your mother.


remainsilly said:


> Hooray! Days without packing tape.
> My ortlieb bike trunk is stuffed full today--stopped to buy dog toys.
> 
> The subterraneans do, also. Is that time of year.
> Formosans are aggressive & more tricky to exterminate.
> 
> 
> 
> Is hard.
> My mother died of cancer, long ago.
> She ignored symptoms, then expected a pill to fix everything. At the end.
> Whilst continuing to smoke as a chimney & eat junk.





Murphy47 said:


> Not having any luck with completing the brown rainbow.
> Not how how some of these bags pass quality control.
> Returned 2 Dooneys: one with a broken line of stitching and the other with glue seeping out from the inner seams.
> Returned a 3rd last night because the inner lining was smaller than the outer bag.
> Returned 4 different Michael Kors  last month with zippers that locked up when the bag was full.
> Returned a Le Pliage that had a shorter front panel than rear panel so it hung funny.
> I have been so unlucky lately I’m still carrying around an old Vera Bradley that is literally unraveling.
> The sun has started coming out so it’s time to pull out the summer clothes.
> And probably some LV.


Bummer. Those bags look lovely. Wonder what is going on with QC, too.


Mariapia said:


> I used to clean my windows..... every day when I moved into my new flat...  ( Call me crazy...) until  I developed tendinitis.....


Kudos! I clean my windows when I am not able to look outside anymore.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not having any luck with completing the brown rainbow.
> Not how how some of these bags pass quality control.
> Returned 2 Dooneys: one with a broken line of stitching and the other with glue seeping out from the inner seams.
> Returned a 3rd last night because the inner lining was smaller than the outer bag.
> Returned 4 different Michael Kors  last month with zippers that locked up when the bag was full.
> Returned a Le Pliage that had a shorter front panel than rear panel so it hung funny.
> I have been so unlucky lately I’m still carrying around an old Vera Bradley that is literally unraveling.
> The sun has started coming out so it’s time to pull out the summer clothes.
> And probably some LV.


No summer clothes here, yesterday was cold... It even snowed in the North West of the country..
Today is a little better but rain is coming...
Murphy, your LV bags are looking forward to enjoying the sun....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No summer clothes here, yesterday was cold... It even snowed in the North West of the country..
> Today is a little better but rain is coming...
> Murphy, your LV bags are looking forward to enjoying the sun....



Thanks! Can’t wait myself


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Can’t wait myself


I have been carrying my Le Pliages all week..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No summer clothes here, yesterday was cold... It even snowed in the North West of the country..
> Today is a little better but rain is coming...
> Murphy, your LV bags are looking forward to enjoying the sun....


Snow? Oh dear....


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the week. 

Happy Friday, everyone!
Going to the country, soon. Yay.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have been carrying my Le Pliages all week..



Yup. 
Too much rotation on the LC this Spring.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4057001
> 
> Bag of the week.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!
> Going to the country, soon. Yay.



Love it! 
Have a great time in the country.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4057001
> 
> Bag of the week.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!
> Going to the country, soon. Yay.


That Marcie is a real gem, Ludmilla.
Have a lovely weekend in the country!


----------



## remainsilly

Always know where your inflatable swan is...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Always know where your inflatable swan is...
> View attachment 4057126



Can’t go too fast down the freeway with that on top. 
Bugs to wash off too. Yuck.


----------



## Murphy47

This is the bag I decided on for the summer. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



It’s called Ultra Pink and boy o boy is it. My girls brought me the twilly from London at Christmas.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love it!
> Have a great time in the country.


Thank you! I am at the "internet pub" right now. 


Mariapia said:


> That Marcie is a real gem, Ludmilla.
> Have a lovely weekend in the country!


Thank you!
I love my Marcie, too. 
How is your weather? Still rainy and cold? I know I sound weird, but could you send most of our rain over here. We had no rain for almost 4 weeks now. Everything is dusty and dry and full of pollen. 


remainsilly said:


> Always know where your inflatable swan is...
> View attachment 4057126


Muahahahaha. This is great! We need more pics of weirdness. 


Murphy47 said:


> This is the bag I decided on for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057545
> 
> It’s called Ultra Pink and boy o boy is it. My girls brought me the twilly from London at Christmas.


Wowzers! What a great colour! Perfect for summer. I hope the bag does not fall apart.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am at the "internet pub" right now.
> 
> Thank you!
> I love my Marcie, too.
> How is your weather? Still rainy and cold? I know I sound weird, but could you send most of our rain over here. We had no rain for almost 4 weeks now. Everything is dusty and dry and full of pollen.
> 
> Muahahahaha. This is great! We need more pics of weirdness.
> 
> Wowzers! What a great colour! Perfect for summer. I hope the bag does not fall apart.



Thanks! Me too! I tried a different line of Michael Kors hoping this one would hold up. 
Have a great time at the tavern. 
It’s Cinco de Mayo and Kentucky Derby day. 
So rednecks AND one percenters can get stupid drunk all on the same day. 
I will be hiding as soon as I run errands.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Me too! I tried a different line of Michael Kors hoping this one would hold up.
> Have a great time at the tavern.
> It’s Cinco de Mayo and Kentucky Derby day.
> So rednecks AND one percenters can get stupid drunk all on the same day.
> I will be hiding as soon as I run errands.


This sounds like a busy weekend. 
Keep us posted about your luck with that bag. I cross my fingers. 
Happy hiding!  I hope you do not need to hide for too long!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds like a busy weekend.
> Keep us posted about your luck with that bag. I cross my fingers.
> Happy hiding!  I hope you do not need to hide for too long!



If I stay away from Mexican restaurants it shouldn’t be too bad.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> If I stay away from Mexican restaurants it shouldn’t be too bad.


Sounds like a plan!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like a plan!



Yup. I’m thinking Chinese today.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Can’t go too fast down the freeway with that on top.
> Bugs to wash off too. Yuck.


Unfortunately, same troubles with real swans.
Plastic technology has failed us. Again.


Murphy47 said:


> This is the bag I decided on for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057545
> 
> It’s called Ultra Pink and boy o boy is it. My girls brought me the twilly from London at Christmas.


Perfect! 
Love screaming pinks!


Ludmilla said:


> Muahahahaha. This is great! We need more pics of weirdness.


Omg, could snap shots ALL day long...


----------



## remainsilly

Received lovely pink gift.
("free bonus" necklace broke IMMEDIATELY--I'm stinking my eye at you, c&e.)


And someone loves new moosey toy (brought home in bike trunk).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am at the "internet pub" right now.
> 
> Thank you!
> I love my Marcie, too.
> How is your weather? Still rainy and cold? I know I sound weird, but could you send most of our rain over here. We had no rain for almost 4 weeks now. Everything is dusty and dry and full of pollen.
> 
> Muahahahaha. This is great! We need more pics of weirdness.
> 
> Wowzers! What a great colour! Perfect for summer. I hope the bag does not fall apart.


No rain today... What is going on? Now I am worried..
Fortunately it rained last night and it will rain again tomorrow....


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> This is the bag I decided on for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057545
> 
> It’s called Ultra Pink and boy o boy is it. My girls brought me the twilly from London at Christmas.


I LOVE it !!  Great color!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
Cultural sharing & free bottled water! 
Lady (on left) with cute mini handbag.



_Doctor Zhivago_ moment--except with bicycle & wildflowers.
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2e/6a/95/2e6a95049b2fd213a0229d9ec9a1d796.jpg


Later, met man who walked/hitchiked for 7 years & liked meteors.
Then, I crashed bike in street. Injured knee. Bled dramatically for onlookers.
And require new pedals.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Cultural sharing & free bottled water!
> Lady (on left) with cute mini handbag.
> 
> View attachment 4058525
> 
> _Doctor Zhivago_ moment--except with bicycle & wildflowers.
> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/2e/6a/95/2e6a95049b2fd213a0229d9ec9a1d796.jpg
> View attachment 4058526
> 
> Later, met man who walked/hitchiked for 7 years & liked meteors.
> Then, I crashed bike in street. Injured knee. Bled dramatically for onlookers.
> And require new pedals.


How is your knee today, remainsilly?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> How is your knee today, remainsilly?


Healing into weird heart-shaped wound, with brusing.


Ready to shop for new pedals & try them out on trail!

Inflatable Batman toys, at festival, shared bit o' their healing superpowers with me.
---
How is your weather?


----------



## Murphy47

Glad you’re ok. Sounds like a painful end to the days adventure. 
Hopefully you are resting and eating bon bons, after brunch of course [emoji8]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Healing into weird heart-shaped wound, with brusing.
> View attachment 4059158
> 
> Ready to shop for new pedals & try them out on trail!
> 
> Inflatable Batman toys, at festival, shared bit o' their healing superpowers with me.
> ---
> How is your weather?


It could have been worse... I am happy to know your knee is healing, remainsilly. 
As for the weather here, it's not too bad today . But the temperatures are going to go down again by Wednesday...


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4057001
> 
> Bag of the week.
> 
> Happy Friday, everyone!
> Going to the country, soon. Yay.



Stunning! Love it! The color



remainsilly said:


> Always know where your inflatable swan is...
> View attachment 4057126



 Great!




Murphy47 said:


> This is the bag I decided on for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4057545
> 
> It’s called Ultra Pink and boy o boy is it. My girls brought me the twilly from London at Christmas.



Wow! Love it! The silk scarf matches perfectly!



remainsilly said:


> Healing into weird heart-shaped wound, with brusing.
> View attachment 4059158
> 
> Ready to shop for new pedals & try them out on trail!
> 
> Inflatable Batman toys, at festival, shared bit o' their healing superpowers with me.
> ---
> How is your weather?



Oh no - you seem to have an unlucky bike! Lots of damage with this one - recommend exorcism on the bike or getting a new one!




Weather is still summery - the hottest spring for 251 years!
Still - stayed at home to start packing boxes. Moving in two months!


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Oh no - you seem to have an unlucky bike! Lots of damage with this one - recommend exorcism on the bike or getting a new one!


Agreed, lots of issues for new bike.
But I ride a lot, learn a lot.
And we both improve together.

New pedals today & easier zooming along trails/streets!


Warm & sunny here. After storms.
With fun mud.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Agreed, lots of issues for new bike.
> But I ride a lot, learn a lot.
> And we both improve together.
> 
> New pedals today & easier zooming along trails/streets!
> View attachment 4059470
> 
> Warm & sunny here. After storms.
> With fun mud.



Love that top! 
Always learning curve with new equipment.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Agreed, lots of issues for new bike.
> But I ride a lot, learn a lot.
> And we both improve together.
> 
> New pedals today & easier zooming along trails/streets!
> View attachment 4059470
> 
> Warm & sunny here. After storms.
> With fun mud.


I know nothing about pedals but I love your outfit.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Agreed, lots of issues for new bike.
> But I ride a lot, learn a lot.
> And we both improve together.
> 
> New pedals today & easier zooming along trails/streets!
> View attachment 4059470
> 
> Warm & sunny here. After storms.
> With fun mud.


Great shirt!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday everyone!  I’ve changed into my rarely used Speedy 25.  She’s special as my bff gifted her to me.  I wasn’t using her because I thought it would be too small boy was I wrong! I hope everyone’s day is a good one!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4059973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!  I’ve changed into my rarely used Speedy 25.  She’s special as my bff gifted her to me.  I wasn’t using her because I thought it would be too small boy was I wrong! I hope everyone’s day is a good one!



Great bag! Lovely patina!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4059973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!  I’ve changed into my rarely used Speedy 25.  She’s special as my bff gifted her to me.  I wasn’t using her because I thought it would be too small boy was I wrong! I hope everyone’s day is a good one!


I have a Speedy too and it's a bag that should be part of every bag lover's collection.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Love that top!
> Always learning curve with new equipment.


Thanks
At 7 months in, I still have no idea what bike will do next.
It probably holds serious doubts about me, too.


Mariapia said:


> I know nothing about pedals but I love your outfit.


Thanks
My psychic abilities saw broken pedal & whispered, "Cannot ride. Buy new ones."

Anyone can develop these mad skills, I promise.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4059973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!  I’ve changed into my rarely used Speedy 25.  She’s special as my bff gifted her to me.  I wasn’t using her because I thought it would be too small boy was I wrong! I hope everyone’s day is a good one!


Nice memory & great bag for current weather!


----------



## remainsilly

In US, public broadcasting network released, "The Great American Read," list.
Some choices bit , imo.
But some great titles. 
A fun book adventure to try:


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday!  I hope you all have a great day . What bags are everyone using today? How’s the weather?  Spring is here finally sunny and 70-80 degrees getting cooler at night.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I hope you all have a great day . What bags are everyone using today? How’s the weather?  Spring is here finally sunny and 70-80 degrees getting cooler at night.



Hello to you! 
Still lovely here tho rain forecast for tomorrow. 
Ultra Pink MK bag is lovely so choosing again today. 
Getting ready for our road trip to pick up youngest from college.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No rain today... What is going on? Now I am worried..
> Fortunately it rained last night and it will rain again tomorrow....


Seriously, send that rain my way. We need it badly. 


remainsilly said:


> Healing into weird heart-shaped wound, with brusing.
> View attachment 4059158
> 
> Ready to shop for new pedals & try them out on trail!
> 
> Inflatable Batman toys, at festival, shared bit o' their healing superpowers with me.
> ---
> How is your weather?


OUCH!


Senf said:


> Stunning! Love it! The color
> 
> 
> 
> Great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow! Love it! The silk scarf matches perfectly!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no - you seem to have an unlucky bike! Lots of damage with this one - recommend exorcism on the bike or getting a new one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weather is still summery - the hottest spring for 251 years!
> Still - stayed at home to start packing boxes. Moving in two months!


Moving? Oh dear.... I am stillin the process. Looks like the rest of the furniture will be here in June....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4059973
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!  I’ve changed into my rarely used Speedy 25.  She’s special as my bff gifted her to me.  I wasn’t using her because I thought it would be too small boy was I wrong! I hope everyone’s day is a good one!


Love your Speedy!!


remainsilly said:


> In US, public broadcasting network released, "The Great American Read," list.
> Some choices bit , imo.
> But some great titles.
> A fun book adventure to try:
> View attachment 4060268


Aaaaah. The (in)famous lists.... 
Have you read a lot of those books?


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I hope you all have a great day . What bags are everyone using today? How’s the weather?  Spring is here finally sunny and 70-80 degrees getting cooler at night.


Home office. So no bag for me. Should do some grocery shopping, but feel tooooooooo laaaazyyyyyyy.
If I leave the house today, I will use Fossil Emma. 


Murphy47 said:


> Hello to you!
> Still lovely here tho rain forecast for tomorrow.
> Ultra Pink MK bag is lovely so choosing again today.
> Getting ready for our road trip to pick up youngest from college.


Have fun on your trip!


----------



## Mariapia

I took out my Catherine Parra this morning... I just came home before the rain...


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> In US, public broadcasting network released, "The Great American Read," list.
> Some choices bit , imo.
> But some great titles.
> A fun book adventure to try:
> View attachment 4060268



I adore lists where they manage to put 50 shades of grey into the same perspective as Sense and Sensibility


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Seriously, send that rain my way. We need it badly.
> 
> Moving? Oh dear.... I am stillin the process. Looks like the rest of the furniture will be here in June....


It has just started to rain - everything dark and grey.... oh boy. But at least that Sahara sand will be washed away - it sticks everywhere

Yes, moving into my newly built house. So much looking forward to get out of the city with the kids. Will have a garden, too. Packing boxes myself, but getting a company to do unscrew/screw/carry business. So much better for my back.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4061192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out my Catherine Parra this morning... I just came home before the rain...



Gorgeous


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I hope you all have a great day . What bags are everyone using today? How’s the weather?  Spring is here finally sunny and 70-80 degrees getting cooler at night.


Patagonia atom sling--again.
Summer heat is a-peeking.
Training for race--cycled 18 miles, up & down hills, today.
Then through SWARM of flying barn swallows, under bridge. I predict mud nests later. After bird amore.


Murphy47 said:


> Hello to you!
> Still lovely here tho rain forecast for tomorrow.
> Ultra Pink MK bag is lovely so choosing again today.
> Getting ready for our road trip to pick up youngest from college.


Pink!
This time of year is PERFECT for road trips.
So good to visit with dd, too.


Ludmilla said:


> Aaaaah. The (in)famous lists....
> Have you read a lot of those books?


About 18-20 of them. Few others, seen in movie form.
You?
List annoys me, because Dune, Hitchhiker's Guide & LOTR are part of longer series--I read some, not others--but titles not mentioned.
And where the hell is Lord of the Flies?


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4061192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out my Catherine Parra this morning... I just came home before the rain...


The printed bottom of this bag adds so much spunkiness!


Senf said:


> I adore lists where they manage to put 50 shades of grey into the same perspective as Sense and Sensibility


I can only imagine goal as "wider audience participation."
Local library staff is giving the stink-eye to several titles on list, too.
But anything encouraging more folks to read =


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Patagonia atom sling--again.
> Summer heat is a-peeking.
> Training for race--cycled 18 miles, up & down hills, today.
> Then through SWARM of flying barn swallows, under bridge. I predict mud nests later. After bird amore.
> 
> Pink!
> This time of year is PERFECT for road trips.
> So good to visit with dd, too.
> 
> About 18-20 of them. Few others, seen in movie form.
> You?
> List annoys me, because Dune, Hitchhiker's Guide & LOTR are part of longer series--I read some, not others--but titles not mentioned.
> And where the hell is Lord of the Flies?
> 
> The printed bottom of this bag adds so much spunkiness!
> 
> I can only imagine goal as "wider audience participation."
> Local library staff is giving the stink-eye to several titles on list, too.
> But anything encouraging more folks to read =



Liked the pink bag so much I bought this.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Liked the pink bag so much I bought this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4061958


Very cute style!
And...omg...


----------



## Murphy47

I love those little guys. Disney one of my fav places on earth. Can’t afford to go again til kids move out.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I love those little guys. Disney one of my fav places on earth. Can’t afford to go again til kids move out.


When I went to Los Angeles, an American friend told us we HAD TO spend one day at Disneyland.
I didn't know what it would be like, expected the worst but had no choice.
So we went...
I just loved it and wished we had stayed longer.
I bought an enormous Minnie which I proudly brought back to France.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> When I went to Los Angeles, an American friend told us we HAD TO spend one day at Disneyland.
> I didn't know what it would be like, expected the worst but had no choice.
> So we went...
> I just loved it and wished we had stayed longer.
> I bought an enormous Minnie which I proudly brought back to France.



It’s a lot of fun. 
The rides are great and the employees really keep up the illusion that there’s no outside world. Even though you come out tired, you are really relaxed.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> When I went to Los Angeles, an American friend told us we HAD TO spend one day at Disneyland.
> I didn't know what it would be like, expected the worst but had no choice.
> So we went...
> I just loved it and wished we had stayed longer.
> I bought an enormous Minnie which I proudly brought back to France.


Disney is so much fun !  I’m glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Mariapia

We have Disneyland Paris but the weather isn't the same as in California...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4061192
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took out my Catherine Parra this morning... I just came home before the rain...


Love your happy bag. 


Senf said:


> I adore lists where they manage to put 50 shades of grey into the same perspective as Sense and Sensibility


OMG. Yes.  Hehe. Darcy and Grey end with the same letter. This must be the reason. 
Still no rain here.  They say tomorrow. 
Moving out of the city sounds great! Hope you get along well with the moving company.


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly I have read 12 of those books. I have to say that this is the most random book list I have seen in my live.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I love those little guys. Disney one of my fav places on earth. Can’t afford to go again til kids move out.


When tiny, visited Disneyland frequently.
My greatest joy was stuffing hand inside Winnie the Pooh character's mouth--to have it "nibbled." As mouth flapped closed.
No idea why.


Mariapia said:


> When I went to Los Angeles, an American friend told us we HAD TO spend one day at Disneyland.
> I didn't know what it would be like, expected the worst but had no choice.
> So we went...
> I just loved it and wished we had stayed longer.
> *I bought an enormous Minnie which I proudly brought back to France.*


I owned personalized mouse ears. With plastic rosebud on top of cap.


Mariapia said:


> We have Disneyland Paris but the weather isn't the same as in California...


CA is only place where I look forward to walking in rain.


Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly I have read 12 of those books. I have to say that this is the most random book list I have seen in my live.


Agreed.
It lacks mini-pirates & bears. 
Also Morgenstern's The Night Circus.
Yep, list=officially dead to me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday everyone!!  We had a bit of scary excitement yesterday at work, there was a small fire in the basement of the school where I work and we all had to be evacuated. Everyone was fine no one was hurt, thank God!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!  We had a bit of scary excitement yesterday at work, there was a small fire in the basement of the school where I work and we all had to be evacuated. Everyone was fine no one was hurt, thank God!


Good grief! I am glad that everyone is ok!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> When tiny, visited Disneyland frequently.
> My greatest joy was stuffing hand inside Winnie the Pooh character's mouth--to have it "nibbled." As mouth flapped closed.
> No idea why.
> 
> I owned personalized mouse ears. With plastic rosebud on top of cap.
> 
> CA is only place where I look forward to walking in rain.
> 
> Agreed.
> It lacks mini-pirates & bears.
> Also Morgenstern's The Night Circus.
> Yep, list=officially dead to me.


Hehe. It is missing those, definitely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally at home 
Hello weekend!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4064783
> 
> Finally at home
> Hello weekend!



Lovely bag! On our way to New Orleans to pick up DD.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely bag! On our way to New Orleans to pick up DD.


Save travels! Are you staying over night?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4064783
> 
> Finally at home
> Hello weekend!


Love the bag!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!  We had a bit of scary excitement yesterday at work, there was a small fire in the basement of the school where I work and we all had to be evacuated. Everyone was fine no one was hurt, thank God!



Glad was nothing worse.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4064783
> 
> Finally at home
> Hello weekend!


Hello, Miss Choc!


Murphy47 said:


> Lovely bag! On our way to New Orleans to pick up DD.


Which bag did you take?


----------



## remainsilly

Trying new cycling shorts=winner
Though NO IDEA what to call color.
Periwinkle? Matches-nothing-blue?
Meh, they work.


And, our ol' buddy, patagonia atom sling!


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!

I am questioning several things today:

1) do clipless shoes/pedals REALLY make life easier, as urban cyclist? Because it seems as gimmee-more-$-for-dumb-junk hype.

2) is purseblog written by employees from fashionphile, yoogi's, etc? Because follows interesting product promotion pattern.

3) is there a cosmic law, which forces strawberry yogurt to spill onto white shirts? Because I did it AGAIN.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag!





remainsilly said:


> Glad was nothing worse.
> 
> Hello, Miss Choc!
> 
> Which bag did you take?


Thank you! Miss Choc is a trooper.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Trying new cycling shorts=winner
> Though NO IDEA what to call color.
> Periwinkle? Matches-nothing-blue?
> Meh, they work.
> View attachment 4064978
> 
> And, our ol' buddy, patagonia atom sling!


Atom sling is a trooper, too! 
Hmmmm. Lets call those pants blue. 


remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> 
> I am questioning several things today:
> 
> 1) do clipless shoes/pedals REALLY make life easier, as urban cyclist? Because it seems as gimmee-more-$-for-dumb-junk hype.
> 
> 2) is purseblog written by employees from fashionphile, yoogi's, etc? Because follows interesting product promotion pattern.
> 
> 3) is there a cosmic law, which forces strawberry yogurt to spill onto white shirts? Because I did it AGAIN.


What are clipless pedals? 
I have no idea about other questions, too, but I strongly believe in cosmic laws regarding white t-shirts. They involve pasta an chocolate, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

At the local park with my adventure bag. 
Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4066049
> 
> At the local park with my adventure bag.
> Happy Saturday everyone!


Miss Choc and your Bree are lovely companions for a sunny weekend away from work and the city's maddening crowd...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Atom sling is a trooper, too!
> Hmmmm. Lets call those pants blue.
> 
> What are clipless pedals?
> I have no idea about other questions, too, but I strongly believe in cosmic laws regarding white t-shirts. They involve pasta an chocolate, too.


Blue=
---


Clipless system has metal cleat, on bottom of shoe--attaches foot to metal bit in pedal.
Or, can clip feet to pedals--using straps over any shoe.
People suggest this for more torque/speed. People suggest lots of stuff I find questionable.
Wrecking in traffic, with feet attached to bike, seems bad.
So..undecided about clipless thing. But my new pedals will use them, if want.
Might be good for race.
---
The cosmic law of strawberries & chocolate turned around for me.
Lookie what I was given, rolling bike through store! Tasty.




Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4066049
> 
> At the local park with my adventure bag.
> Happy Saturday everyone!


Hooray! Great bag for park adventures!

So far, my wildest Saturday adventure was listening to guy read aloud. To himself. At full voice volume. In coffee shop.
Dude, no. 
Or pick a better book--then, okay.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Choc and your Bree are lovely companions for a sunny weekend away from work and the city's maddening crowd...


Thank you!
How are you? Still rain in your area?
(Still no rain in mine. They promised it for today, but at the moment everything is sunny and without clouds. The trees outside my window look a bit sad by now.)


remainsilly said:


> Blue=
> ---
> View attachment 4066143
> 
> Clipless system has metal cleat, on bottom of shoe--attaches foot to metal bit in pedal.
> Or, can clip feet to pedals--using straps over any shoe.
> People suggest this for more torque/speed. People suggest lots of stuff I find questionable.
> Wrecking in traffic, with feet attached to bike, seems bad.
> So..undecided about clipless thing. But my new pedals will use them, if want.
> Might be good for race.
> ---
> The cosmic law of strawberries & chocolate turned around for me.
> Lookie what I was given, rolling bike through store! Tasty.
> View attachment 4066149
> 
> 
> Hooray! Great bag for park adventures!
> 
> So far, my wildest Saturday adventure was listening to guy read aloud. To himself. At full voice volume. In coffee shop.
> Dude, no.
> Or pick a better book--then, okay.


Aha. Thanks for explaining those pedals. I have always used pedals without anything like that. Here, 99% of city bikers do not use pedals like that. Just the ordinary ones. Also, I think that a huge number of bikers use their city bikes for biking outside the city, too. I did this. Only people who are biking on mountains or who are doing races use such pedals.
I would feel uneasy if my feet were clipped to the bike. But, normally those things pop open in an accident for security reasons.
Reading loud? Should try this on the underground.


----------



## Ludmilla

Visited my cousin today. Thanks to her job she sometimes gets presents (aka wine) from costumers. As she is not drinking alcohol... fetched the first bottles.


On the way to her I used the medium cuir.


On the way back the Le Pliage Bilberry. With cuir inside. 
*Happy Sunday!*


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Blue=
> ---
> View attachment 4066143
> 
> Clipless system has metal cleat, on bottom of shoe--attaches foot to metal bit in pedal.
> Or, can clip feet to pedals--using straps over any shoe.
> People suggest this for more torque/speed. People suggest lots of stuff I find questionable.
> Wrecking in traffic, with feet attached to bike, seems bad.
> So..undecided about clipless thing. But my new pedals will use them, if want.
> Might be good for race.
> ---
> The cosmic law of strawberries & chocolate turned around for me.
> Lookie what I was given, rolling bike through store! Tasty.
> View attachment 4066149
> 
> 
> Hooray! Great bag for park adventures!
> 
> So far, my wildest Saturday adventure was listening to guy read aloud. To himself. At full voice volume. In coffee shop.
> Dude, no.
> Or pick a better book--then, okay.



I’m with Ludmilla I’d feel uncomfortable with my feet clipped to the pedals. Happy riding !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday and happy Mother’s Day to all the Moms on our little Island


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Visited my cousin today. Thanks to her job she sometimes gets presents (aka wine) from costumers. As she is not drinking alcohol... fetched the first bottles.
> View attachment 4066613
> 
> On the way to her I used the medium cuir.
> View attachment 4066614
> 
> On the way back the Le Pliage Bilberry. With cuir inside.
> *Happy Sunday!*


Glad you can carry your lovely Cuir today, Ludmilla... 
I took out my nylon Sonia Rykiel.... Yes... It rained cats and dogs this afternoon....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Here, 99% of city bikers do not use pedals like that. Just the ordinary ones. Also, I think that a huge number of bikers use their city bikes for biking outside the city, too.


I think marketing tries to convince us we need "gadgets" to cycle properly.
Truth is, just need to hop onto bike & go. Nothing complex, no wrong way.

You & Tomsmom are correct. Why f*** up what's been working, on bikes, for decades? 


Ludmilla said:


> Visited my cousin today. Thanks to her job she sometimes gets presents (aka wine) from costumers. As she is not drinking alcohol... fetched the first bottles.
> View attachment 4066613
> 
> On the way to her I used the medium cuir.
> View attachment 4066614
> 
> On the way back the Le Pliage Bilberry. With cuir inside.
> *Happy Sunday!*


This bag nesting idea is brilliant! And works/looks great.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4066892
> 
> Glad you can carry your lovely Cuir today, Ludmilla...
> I took out my nylon Sonia Rykiel.... Yes... It rained cats and dogs this afternoon....


Sorry about the rain Mariapia blah!  But nice bag to brighten things up !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday and happy Mother’s Day to all the Moms on our little Island


Happy Mother's Day! 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4066892
> 
> Glad you can carry your lovely Cuir today, Ludmilla...
> I took out my nylon Sonia Rykiel.... Yes... It rained cats and dogs this afternoon....


Lovely Rykiel!
(I have to admit that certain leather bags have to go out with me when it is raining. I am ruthless. )


remainsilly said:


> I think marketing tries to convince us we need "gadgets" to cycle properly.
> Truth is, just need to hop onto bike & go. Nothing complex, no wrong way.
> 
> You & Tomsmom are correct. Why f*** up what's been working, on bikes, for decades?
> 
> This bag nesting idea is brilliant! And works/looks great.



If your pedals work for you, stick with them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the bag love, islanders!


My cousin gave me several bottles of wine from 1997. Sigh. I was 16. (Horrible, horrible age.)
Not sure, if the wine is still good.... Will try a glass of it, now.


----------



## MizGemma

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. It is missing those, definitely.


 I have not been to any Disney theme parks since I was a kid. It must be so much fun for the kids to see these characters.

I read somewhere that there is large turnover for people dressed as characters like Mickey, Minnie, etc. People and kids pull on them unexpectedly. They are considered role models.Kind of like touching your idol. 

Hard to see this coming when your head is covered and it's hot.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the bag love, islanders!
> 
> 
> My cousin gave me several bottles of wine from 1997. Sigh. I was 16. (Horrible, horrible age.)
> Not sure, if the wine is still good.... Will try a glass of it, now.


Let us know if the wine is still good, Ludmilla... 
I know nothing about wine but I have heard that some age well and some don't.
I hope yours tastes great.


----------



## Senf

Happy Mother’s day to all mums.

Had a barbecue yesterday with all the little ones at my sister‘s yesterday. A lot of cake, salads and barbecue sauce to be prepared. 
Too many toddlers with chocolate fingers. But my mum was happy. 

Today had a bit of drama going on because had to stay in bed until breakfast was ready (at 11) - warning sign threatened me to stay in bed. Little one hadn‘t made anything in kindergarden (has a new teacher) - so tears at that end. 
In the afternoon went to the pool for the first time this year. It was a bit chilly but little one managed to swim a full length without swimming aids. 




Took out my favorite every day bag. It‘s a Bree - cost per wear is about 20 cents by now.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> ---
> The cosmic law of strawberries & chocolate turned around for me.
> Lookie what I was given, rolling bike through store! Tasty.
> View attachment 4066149




Yummie!
Love the top - my favorite color!
There is a cosmic law with any food and any top I wear - others call it clumsy.



Ludmilla said:


> Visited my cousin today. Thanks to her job she sometimes gets presents (aka wine) from costumers. As she is not drinking alcohol... fetched the first bottles.
> View attachment 4066613
> 
> On the way to her I used the medium cuir.
> View attachment 4066614
> 
> On the way back the Le Pliage Bilberry. With cuir inside.
> *Happy Sunday!*



Love the bags! Nesting the bags is a lovely idea!



Tomsmom said:


> I’m with Ludmilla I’d feel uncomfortable with my feet clipped to the pedals. Happy riding !!



+ 1


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4066892
> 
> Glad you can carry your lovely Cuir today, Ludmilla...
> I took out my nylon Sonia Rykiel.... Yes... It rained cats and dogs this afternoon....



Lovely bag! Love the stringy things.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the bag love, islanders!
> 
> 
> My cousin gave me several bottles of wine from 1997. Sigh. I was 16. (Horrible, horrible age.)
> Not sure, if the wine is still good.... Will try a glass of it, now.


We will hope the wine aged well.
Same as did you. 

I was sweeter at age 16. Never swearing at traffic or threatening uppity home appliances with tools.
Tragic.


Senf said:


> Yummie!
> Love the top - my favorite color!
> There is a cosmic law with any food and any top I wear - others call it clumsy.


Thanks. 
I guess color is teal?
Is shimano cycling jersey--baggy clothes over lycra stuff, riding in city. Sweet, sweet air flow

I am Clumsiness Queen. Thankful to little collonil gods of handbag leather protection.


----------



## remainsilly

Project o' the day:
Convert annoying nike dri-weave pants into shorts. For evening bike ride with peeps.
With minimal effort & no sewing skills.

Steps:
1) gather tape measure, straight ruler, chalk, scissors, cigarette lighter, fave shorts
2) measure length of fave shorts, mark line with chalk on pants & cut away nike legs
3) use lighter flame to seal cut edges of polyester/spandex fabric, to prevent fraying
4) hooray, air flow & less floaty fabric slithering into chain ring


Overall: some uneven scorching along edges (where fabric caught fire & I extinguished with finger pinches), job done in <20 minutes, thumb is scorched also.

Will wear & see how goes.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Project o' the day:
> Convert annoying nike dri-weave pants into shorts. For evening bike ride with peeps.
> With minimal effort & no sewing skills.
> 
> Steps:
> 1) gather tape measure, straight ruler, chalk, scissors, cigarette lighter, fave shorts
> 2) measure length of fave shorts, mark line with chalk on pants & cut away nike legs
> 3) use lighter flame to seal cut edges of polyester/spandex fabric, to prevent fraying
> 4) hooray, air flow & less floaty fabric slithering into chain ring
> View attachment 4067163
> 
> Overall: some uneven scorching along edges (where fabric caught fire & I extinguished with finger pinches), job done in <20 minutes, thumb is scorched also.
> 
> Will wear & see how goes.



You can try a flat iron with a dish towel in between the fabric and the iron. Can seal edges too with fewer chances involving the local fire department.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Well, well... 10 degrees this morning ...And it's still raining..
Lots of people are wearing those trendy light weight down jackets ( why on earth didn't I buy one?) but I saw an old gentleman in a white T-shirt and shorts..
Clothes shops are empty. Everyone is in a bad mood. 
Going to make myself a cup of tea and have a few biscuits..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Well, well... 10 degrees this morning ...And it's still raining..
> Lots of people are wearing those trendy light weight down jackets ( why on earth didn't I buy one?) but I saw an old gentleman in a white T-shirt and shorts..
> Clothes shops are empty. Everyone is in a bad mood.
> Going to make myself a cup of tea and have a few biscuits..


Ughhh!  So sorry about the weather, so unpredictable!  Enjoy the tea and biscuits and tell us what bag you’re using to brighten up such a dreary day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday !  A dreary cloudy day here as well. I brought my bright pink umbrella to brighten things up if the sky opens. Still in my Speedy mono 25, thinking about changing bags soon, getting that itch, lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Let us know if the wine is still good, Ludmilla...
> I know nothing about wine but I have heard that some age well and some don't.
> I hope yours tastes great.


All three bottles went down the kitchen sink. The wine was foul. 


Senf said:


> Happy Mother’s day to all mums.
> 
> Had a barbecue yesterday with all the little ones at my sister‘s yesterday. A lot of cake, salads and barbecue sauce to be prepared.
> Too many toddlers with chocolate fingers. But my mum was happy.
> 
> Today had a bit of drama going on because had to stay in bed until breakfast was ready (at 11) - warning sign threatened me to stay in bed. Little one hadn‘t made anything in kindergarden (has a new teacher) - so tears at that end.
> In the afternoon went to the pool for the first time this year. It was a bit chilly but little one managed to swim a full length without swimming aids.
> 
> View attachment 4067074
> 
> 
> Took out my favorite every day bag. It‘s a Bree - cost per wear is about 20 cents by now.


Love your bag!
Sounds like you had a fun Mother's Day! (They do not make presents anymore at the kindergarten?! This is a shame! We had to do cards and such stuff.)
And yay on your youngest one swimming!



remainsilly said:


> We will hope the wine aged well.
> Same as did you.
> 
> I was sweeter at age 16. Never swearing at traffic or threatening uppity home appliances with tools.
> Tragic.
> 
> Thanks.
> I guess color is teal?
> Is shimano cycling jersey--baggy clothes over lycra stuff, riding in city. Sweet, sweet air flow
> 
> I am Clumsiness Queen. Thankful to little collonil gods of handbag leather protection.


I really hope I aged better than that wine. 


remainsilly said:


> Project o' the day:
> Convert annoying nike dri-weave pants into shorts. For evening bike ride with peeps.
> With minimal effort & no sewing skills.
> 
> Steps:
> 1) gather tape measure, straight ruler, chalk, scissors, cigarette lighter, fave shorts
> 2) measure length of fave shorts, mark line with chalk on pants & cut away nike legs
> 3) use lighter flame to seal cut edges of polyester/spandex fabric, to prevent fraying
> 4) hooray, air flow & less floaty fabric slithering into chain ring
> View attachment 4067163
> 
> Overall: some uneven scorching along edges (where fabric caught fire & I extinguished with finger pinches), job done in <20 minutes, thumb is scorched also.
> 
> Will wear & see how goes.


Well done!
Hope fingers arw ok again.


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Well, well... 10 degrees this morning ...And it's still raining..
> Lots of people are wearing those trendy light weight down jackets ( why on earth didn't I buy one?) but I saw an old gentleman in a white T-shirt and shorts..
> Clothes shops are empty. Everyone is in a bad mood.
> Going to make myself a cup of tea and have a few biscuits..


Good grief! Poor you.
Sending warm thoughts to you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday !  A dreary cloudy day here as well. I brought my bright pink umbrella to brighten things up if the sky opens. Still in my Speedy mono 25, thinking about changing bags soon, getting that itch, lol


Happy Monday!
Hehe. I know that itch as well.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> You can try a flat iron with a dish towel in between the fabric and the iron. Can seal edges too with fewer chances involving the local fire department.


Brilliant idea!
But I do not iron clothes, either.
Well, I did. Once. Then was asked never to do it again.
In general, my clothes live in utter fear & die young.


Mariapia said:


> Lots of people are wearing those trendy light weight down jackets ( why on earth didn't I buy one?


Bought icebreaker vest in NZ.
I live in it, in tricky cold/damp weather.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/h-dogon-gripfast-icebreaker-wool-jpg.3578332/


Mariapia said:


> Going to make myself a cup of tea and have a few biscuits..


This heals almost everything.


Tomsmom said:


> I brought my bright pink umbrella to brighten things up if the sky opens.


I am loving cheery pinks, too.
But fail to carry a brolly most days.


Ludmilla said:


> I really hope I aged better than that wine.


Wow. It vinegared? Was it homemade?
You are honey, not vinegar, my friend.
Whereas I am battery acid.


Ludmilla said:


> Well done!
> Hope fingers arw ok again.


I heal quickly. Which, given my foolish choices, is good.


----------



## remainsilly

Result--Nike dri-fit pants modification:
Fabric still epic fail for cycling. But will be okay as kick-around house shorts.


My scorched alteration, to grey cloth, looked MUCH better after dark.


Wearing my clear lenses, in smith glasses. And fashion-awesome reflective vest--Beyonce will crave one for red carpets, I know it.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Brilliant idea!
> But I do not iron clothes, either.
> Well, I did. Once. Then was asked never to do it again.
> In general, my clothes live in utter fear & die young.
> 
> Bought icebreaker vest in NZ.
> I live in it, in tricky cold/damp weather.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/h-dogon-gripfast-icebreaker-wool-jpg.3578332/
> 
> This heals almost everything.
> 
> I am loving cheery pinks, too.
> But fail to carry a brolly most days.
> 
> Wow. It vinegared? Was it homemade?
> You are honey, not vinegar, my friend.
> Whereas I am battery acid.
> 
> I heal quickly. Which, given my foolish choices, is good.


Nope, wine was nor homemade. Most wines (esp. those you get at supermarkets etc. are meant to be consumed within a short time span (about 5 years). The wines that do age well (or are said to do so) are the really expensive ones.

Hehe. Not sure, if I am honey. 


remainsilly said:


> Result--Nike dri-fit pants modification:
> Fabric still epic fail for cycling. But will be okay as kick-around house shorts.
> View attachment 4067741
> 
> My scorched alteration, to grey cloth, looked MUCH better after dark.
> View attachment 4067742
> 
> Wearing my clear lenses, in smith glasses. And fashion-awesome reflective vest--Beyonce will crave one for red carpets, I know it.


Yes! She will be full of envy.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh!  So sorry about the weather, so unpredictable!  Enjoy the tea and biscuits and tell us what bag you’re using to brighten up such a dreary day.


Still in my Sonia Rykiel.... and with my umbrella...


----------



## remainsilly

Interesting to learn about wines. Thanks.


Ludmilla said:


> Yes! She will be full of envy.


Am feeling heavy-duty surveyor vest, in flare color, with this outfit.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> All three bottles went down the kitchen sink. The wine was foul.
> 
> Love your bag!
> Sounds like you had a fun Mother's Day! (They do not make presents anymore at the kindergarten?! This is a shame! We had to do cards and such stuff.)
> And yay on your youngest one swimming!
> 
> 
> I really hope I aged better than that wine.
> 
> Well done!
> Hope fingers arw ok again.
> 
> Good grief! Poor you.
> Sending warm thoughts to you.


Sorry about the wine...
Talking about age I am sure we and our bags are doing a lot better...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Still in my Sonia Rykiel.... and with my umbrella...


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Interesting to learn about wines. Thanks.
> 
> Am feeling heavy-duty surveyor vest, in flare color, with this outfit.
> View attachment 4067895
> View attachment 4067896


What kind of dress is that?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> What kind of dress is that?


Something only Beyonce could wear.
And probably cannot sit in chairs comfortably, with beading.


----------



## Senf

Feeling stinky right now.

Just in the middle of a 30 hour shift. 

Lots of cupcake and pink fluffy unicorns needed to make me feel better.
Perhaps a pink bag would do too


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Feeling stinky right now.
> 
> Just in the middle of a 30 hour shift.
> 
> Lots of cupcake and pink fluffy unicorns needed to make me feel better.
> Perhaps a pink bag would do too


Baby wipes. They rock, when you need a quick refresh on face, arms, etc.
Hang in there.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies! 
I am back from the wilds of Louisiana. Youngest DD all safe and sound. Oldest DD managed to keep cats fed and NOT burn down house. All is well. 
Tons of laundry to do this week and lots of boxes to find a place for. 
Bought no handbags which has NEVER happened before. 
Will try to make up for that today. Lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am back from the wilds of Louisiana. Youngest DD all safe and sound. Oldest DD managed to keep cats fed and NOT burn down house. All is well.
> Tons of laundry to do this week and lots of boxes to find a place for.
> Bought no handbags which has NEVER happened before.
> Will try to make up for that today. Lol.


Welcome back Murphy and dd!!  Hopefully the laundry will go fast!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Welcome back Murphy and dd!!  Hopefully the laundry will go fast!



Laundry is always a buzzkill after a trip. Wish I could wave a magic wand.


----------



## remainsilly

All hail the returning Murphy!


I did some "laundry." 


It lived! Hooray!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> All hail the returning Murphy!
> 
> 
> I did some "laundry."
> View attachment 4068713
> 
> It lived! Hooray!



Yeah!!!
Clean clothes rock.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> All hail the returning Murphy!
> 
> 
> I did some "laundry."
> View attachment 4068713
> 
> It lived! Hooray!


This is the kind of laundry I prefer!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Interesting to learn about wines. Thanks.
> 
> Am feeling heavy-duty surveyor vest, in flare color, with this outfit.
> View attachment 4067895
> View attachment 4067896





Mariapia said:


> Sorry about the wine...
> Talking about age I am sure we and our bags are doing a lot better...


Most definitely!


Senf said:


> Feeling stinky right now.
> 
> Just in the middle of a 30 hour shift.
> 
> Lots of cupcake and pink fluffy unicorns needed to make me feel better.
> Perhaps a pink bag would do too



Awww. Sorry! Hope the shift ends soon! (I would not be able to do such horrendous shifts....)


Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am back from the wilds of Louisiana. Youngest DD all safe and sound. Oldest DD managed to keep cats fed and NOT burn down house. All is well.
> Tons of laundry to do this week and lots of boxes to find a place for.
> Bought no handbags which has NEVER happened before.
> Will try to make up for that today. Lol.


Glad you are back home including a happy cat and no damages whatsoever!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> All hail the returning Murphy!
> 
> 
> I did some "laundry."
> View attachment 4068713
> 
> It lived! Hooray!


Thought about putting my oldest LO into the washing machine some years ago. At the end I did not. 
Yay on happy clean atom sling.

(Did some laundry yesterday. We are a bunch of busy very clean islanders. )


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thought about putting my oldest LO into the washing machine some years ago. At the end I did not.
> Yay on happy clean atom sling.
> 
> (Did some laundry yesterday. We are a bunch of busy very clean islanders. )


I used mild detergent (woolite) & gentle cycle.
Atom sling has fabric lining, not thicker plastic type of timbuk2. Unsure timbuk2 would survive washer.

But, disinfectant spray only goes so far. 
When I excessively glow (aka sweat) & gather road dirt cycling daily.


----------



## remainsilly

Reviewed reading list, posted earlier.
Chose The Little Prince, by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry.

Yes! Fantastic & quick read. But sticks inside much longer. 
_"Well, I must endure the presence of a few caterpillars if I wish to become acquainted with the butterflies."_
Brilliant_._


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Baby wipes. They rock, when you need a quick refresh on face, arms, etc.
> Hang in there.



Thank you, survived somehow. 



Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> I am back from the wilds of Louisiana. Youngest DD all safe and sound. Oldest DD managed to keep cats fed and NOT burn down house. All is well.
> Tons of laundry to do this week and lots of boxes to find a place for.
> Bought no handbags which has NEVER happened before.
> Will try to make up for that today. Lol.



Great achievement of your oldest! Haha not burning down house rocks. As for the cats - have a built in nagger! One can never forget to feed them!
Oh no, laundry and storing stuff sucks! 



Ludmilla said:


> (Did some laundry yesterday. We are a bunch of busy very clean islanders. )



Oh you are brave! Don’t do laundry any more- no time! Husband has to do it! Bought new undies and socks for the kids and me because sometimes it takes him 3 weeks to do the task - and then 20 loads at the same time


----------



## Senf

Needed a pink bag - and remembered - have an almost pink one. As I am on ban island this has to suffice 

Went out in my Tod‘s signature bucket bag to run errands and enjoy my day off


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Needed a pink bag - and remembered - have an almost pink one. As I am on ban island this has to suffice
> 
> Went out in my Tod‘s signature bucket bag to run errands and enjoy my day off
> View attachment 4069531


I love this bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Needed a pink bag - and remembered - have an almost pink one. As I am on ban island this has to suffice
> 
> Went out in my Tod‘s signature bucket bag to run errands and enjoy my day off
> View attachment 4069531


Lovely bag, Senf, enjoy your day off, you deserve it.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Early morning, middle of nowhere.


Spotted Monarch butterfly fave, among wildflowers.


Unfortunately, return to urban chaos was eventful.


Then I drank coffee & decided to try another book from list:
This Present Darkness,by Frank E. Peretti

Adventures for mind & body!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> View attachment 4070174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning, middle of nowhere.
> View attachment 4070175
> 
> Spotted Monarch butterfly fave, among wildflowers.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, return to urban chaos was eventful.
> View attachment 4070205
> 
> Then I drank coffee & decided to try another book from list:
> This Present Darkness,by Frank E. Peretti
> 
> Adventures for mind & body!




Car drivers can be asshats. 
Hubbie was out biking one day when some idiot on a bus hollered out the window “loser”. 
At first he was dismayed. Then he thought to himself “hey, I have an expensive bike. That ass has $1.25 for the bus. “
And happily went on his merry way.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Car drivers can be asshats.
> Hubbie was out biking one day when some idiot on a bus hollered out the window “loser”.
> At first he was dismayed. Then he thought to himself “hey, I have an expensive bike. That ass has $1.25 for the bus. “
> And happily went on his merry way.


Only the insane, & people driving motor vehicles, can view other lives/humans as being "in the way."

Agreed. Is bizarre assumption that an adult riding a bicycle is worth less.
When we are given healthy bodies, why not celebrate their power to move?
Many give away that power without a thought. Then resent those who keep it.
Ah well.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Only the insane, & people driving motor vehicles, can view other lives/humans as being "in the way."
> 
> Agreed. Is bizarre assumption that an adult riding a bicycle is worth less.
> When we are given healthy bodies, why not celebrate their power to move?
> Many give away that power without a thought. Then resent those who keep it.
> Ah well.



Pavement as we know it was actually invented for bicycles not cars. So there.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> View attachment 4070174
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Early morning, middle of nowhere.
> View attachment 4070175
> 
> Spotted Monarch butterfly fave, among wildflowers.
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, return to urban chaos was eventful.
> View attachment 4070205
> 
> Then I drank coffee & decided to try another book from list:
> This Present Darkness,by Frank E. Peretti
> 
> Adventures for mind & body!



This sounds really eventful!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Only the insane, & people driving motor vehicles, can view other lives/humans as being "in the way."
> 
> Agreed. Is bizarre assumption that an adult riding a bicycle is worth less.
> When we are given healthy bodies, why not celebrate their power to move?
> Many give away that power without a thought. Then resent those who keep it.
> Ah well.


Hehe. I have to say that at least 50% of the bikers here see pedestrians as "being in the way".


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I have to say that at least 50% of the bikers here see pedestrians as "being in the way".


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I have to say that at least 50% of the bikers here see pedestrians as "being in the way".


 A fair point.
I call out warnings, when passing on trails.
But idiots, on phones, walk in front of bike--never looking.
Drunks fall into path. Uncontrolled children & dogs leap at moving pedals.
Overall: the whole city is in my way. And I am insane.
Luckily, own car also. Just to prove my point.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> A fair point.
> I call out warnings, when passing on trails.
> But idiots, on phones, walk in front of bike--never looking.
> Drunks fall into path. Uncontrolled children & dogs leap at moving pedals.
> Overall: the whole city is in my way. And I am insane.
> Luckily, own car also. Just to prove my point.



It’s dangerous for all sides as people are glued to their phones like lemmings.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It’s dangerous for all sides as people are glued to their phones like lemmings.


Never threaten a lemming's mobile phone usage:


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Never threaten a lemming's mobile phone usage:
> View attachment 4071237



They get downright testy don’t they?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Never threaten a lemming's mobile phone usage:
> View attachment 4071237


This is hilarious!
Mobile phones are really dangerous in traffic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday islanders!
Outlook is down and the hotline is not answering my phone calls. Fortunately, the net is working so I visited the LC website. Le Pliage in khaki is back.  Need, need, need! Someone will enter the boutique next week.
Wanted a khaki Pliage since forever.


----------



## Ludmilla

Telephone went bye bye bye, too. While I was talking to our secretary... 
Should start the weekend right now.


----------



## Senf

Oh I love it when stuff like that happens
Happened at work when a new building was bulit next to the hospital and the excavator tore the data cable! No acess to patient data, no possibility to send patients off for examinations...That was the only time when I was happy that we still do paper patient charts.


It‘s Pentecost weekend anyways... nobody will care to repair!
Make it a really long weekend then Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday islanders!
> Outlook is down and the hotline is not answering my phone calls. Fortunately, the net is working so I visited the LC website. Le Pliage in khaki is back.  Need, need, need! Someone will enter the boutique next week.
> Wanted a khaki Pliage since forever.


I have one, Ludmilla. We are going to be bag twins...
No Le Pliage or Rykiel bag today...The sun is back this morning.
I am taking out my LV Girolata. At last!


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4071863
> 
> 
> I am taking out my LV Girolata. At last!



Seriously this bag is the only LV that looks gorgeous to me


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Seriously this bag is the only LV that looks gorgeous to me


You can use it as a bucket bag too. I have seen it in Damier Azur and it's lovely as well.


----------



## Senf

Rediscovered my Tods collection- so out and about in my plush/white patent leather signature crossbody bag.
Feel very girly wearing it


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4071863
> 
> I have one, Ludmilla. We are going to be bag twins...
> No Le Pliage or Rykiel bag today...The sun is back this morning.
> I am taking out my LV Girolata. At last!


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> View attachment 4072006
> 
> 
> Rediscovered my Tods collection- so out and about in my plush/white patent leather signature crossbody bag.
> Feel very girly wearing it


Love it!  I adore patent leather


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Telephone went bye bye bye, too. While I was talking to our secretary...
> Should start the weekend right now.


When alarm activates at 3am. For no reason. And auto-calls your home phone.
You will move closer to Dante's inner circle Inferno.
I'm there--we'll share cupcakes & apple juice.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4071863
> 
> I have one, Ludmilla. We are going to be bag twins...
> No Le Pliage or Rykiel bag today...The sun is back this morning.
> I am taking out my LV Girolata. At last!


Such a special bag.


Senf said:


> View attachment 4072006
> 
> 
> Rediscovered my Tods collection- so out and about in my plush/white patent leather signature crossbody bag.
> Feel very girly wearing it


Very feminine & refreshing color!


----------



## remainsilly

It's baseball season.
Remember my signed leather bag & wallet?


Obviously, I stored these carefully.
But, they survived anyway. And will be ready for games.

Don't worry--I'll still bore everyone with cycling stuff.
Baseball stuff will be the frosting on my rambling-nonsense-cake.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It's baseball season.
> Remember my signed leather bag & wallet?
> View attachment 4072072
> 
> Obviously, I stored these carefully.
> But, they survived anyway. And will be ready for games.
> 
> Don't worry--I'll still bore everyone with cycling stuff.
> Baseball stuff will be the frosting on my rambling-nonsense-cake.



Glad to hear the season has finally started! We do enjoy player photos. Men in tight white pants always has artistic value. 
Ludmilla, did u smash offending office equipment and flounce out in a huff? 
Pastry and a beverage are in order.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Oh I love it when stuff like that happens
> Happened at work when a new building was bulit next to the hospital and the excavator tore the data cable! No acess to patient data, no possibility to send patients off for examinations...That was the only time when I was happy that we still do paper patient charts.
> 
> 
> It‘s Pentecost weekend anyways... nobody will care to repair!
> Make it a really long weekend then Ludmilla!


I love such things, too. But, my colleague freaks out when stuff like this happens. Luckily, she was in a meeting when it happened. 
Once upon a time I witnesssed when a server with patient data crashed. No fun at all. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4071863
> 
> I have one, Ludmilla. We are going to be bag twins...
> No Le Pliage or Rykiel bag today...The sun is back this morning.
> I am taking out my LV Girolata. At last!


 Will get khaki in different sizes for sure! 
(Do you not own a bilberry? Thought we were already bilberrx twins.)
Love your LV. Soooo elegant! 
Glad you have sun, finally.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> View attachment 4072006
> 
> 
> Rediscovered my Tods collection- so out and about in my plush/white patent leather signature crossbody bag.
> Feel very girly wearing it


This is pretty!


remainsilly said:


> When alarm activates at 3am. For no reason. And auto-calls your home phone.
> You will move closer to Dante's inner circle Inferno.
> I'm there--we'll share cupcakes & apple juice.
> 
> Such a special bag.
> 
> Very feminine & refreshing color!


Did not know that there is electric stuff at the inferno. 
Cupcakes sound cool, though. 


remainsilly said:


> It's baseball season.
> Remember my signed leather bag & wallet?
> View attachment 4072072
> 
> Obviously, I stored these carefully.
> But, they survived anyway. And will be ready for games.
> 
> Don't worry--I'll still bore everyone with cycling stuff.
> Baseball stuff will be the frosting on my rambling-nonsense-cake.


Do not worry I keep on lamenting about tec equipment and coworkers.


Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear the season has finally started! We do enjoy player photos. Men in tight white pants always has artistic value.
> Ludmilla, did u smash offending office equipment and flounce out in a huff?
> Pastry and a beverage are in order.


Nope, because we have to check in and check out at the office. It was offending enough when I went out for lunch when the meeting was over and my overly eager colleague was left behind (by her own choice-she was rather working).


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is pretty!
> 
> Did not know that there is electric stuff at the inferno.
> Cupcakes sound cool, though.
> 
> Do not worry I keep on lamenting about tec equipment and coworkers.
> 
> Nope, because we have to check in and check out at the office. It was offending enough when I went out for lunch when the meeting was over and my overly eager colleague was left behind (by her own choice-she was rather working).



Kinda hard to flounce out when u have to stop at security desk. Ruins the effect. 
Have a great weekend. Treat yourself after such a lousy day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I love such things, too. But, my colleague freaks out when stuff like this happens. Luckily, she was in a meeting when it happened.
> Once upon a time I witnesssed when a server with patient data crashed. No fun at all.
> 
> Will get khaki in different sizes for sure!
> (Do you not own a bilberry? Thought we were already bilberrx twins.)
> Love your LV. Soooo elegant!
> Glad you have sun, finally.


Yes, we are already Bilberry twins...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Kinda hard to flounce out when u have to stop at security desk. Ruins the effect.
> Have a great weekend. Treat yourself after such a lousy day.


Went home to the country. Treated myself to dark beer. And mother had a lot to tell. As she is not hearing very well we were shouting at each other for two hours. My throat was raw and my ears were ringing.  But, fun. 


Mariapia said:


> Yes, we are already Bilberry twins...


Aah. I remembered correctly!


----------



## Ludmilla

*Who is watching the Royal Wedding today??*
Me, me, me!!! 
(Already wore Miss Alexa oak to the grocery store. )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> *Who is watching the Royal Wedding today??*
> Me, me, me!!!
> (Already wore Miss Alexa oak to the grocery store. )


Difficult to avoid watching it, Ludmilla....After days of bad weather here, I am going for a walk right now.
And then..   I will see...
Congrats on your Mulb Alexa. She must be quite excited to be part of D Day...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear the season has finally started! We do enjoy player photos. Men in tight white pants always has artistic value.







Ludmilla said:


> Did not know that there is electric stuff at the inferno.


Oh yes. Satan created the internet. And a demon squad runs google.


Ludmilla said:


> *Who is watching the Royal Wedding today??*
> Me, me, me!!!
> (Already wore Miss Alexa oak to the grocery store. )


 Hi, Lady Oak!

Urm...this is where I show my general apathy & ignorance about royal news--because NO IDEA what wedding you mean.

However, I met a child at ballgame. With plastic spoon & sun hat. Learned lots of interesting stuff about him. And his family. And random toys he liked. Then he ate a booger. And his mother moved him farther away.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4073309
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Satan created the internet. And a demon squad runs google.
> 
> Hi, Lady Oak!
> 
> Urm...this is where I show my general apathy & ignorance about royal news--because NO IDEA what wedding you mean.
> 
> However, I met a child at ballgame. With plastic spoon & sun hat. Learned lots of interesting stuff about him. And his family. And random toys he liked. Then he ate a booger. And his mother moved him farther away.



Sounds like typical kid behavior. 
That’s for the batter pic. He looks quite fit [emoji6]


----------



## Tomsmom

Rainy day today, I already tackled grocery shopping now we’re off to the mall, miss 19 and miss 11 and I. Wish us “many sales” please


----------



## remainsilly

19 miles, with hills & high winds, today
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then, a crisis!


Happily, patagonia atom sling pocket prevented littering.
Next rest stop, a farm. The dogs & I had a moment.


Happily, everyone enjoyed head scratches. Then barked more, just to be sure.
Later, ran over metal thing.
Cycling partner flatted out & tinkered.
I tried to juggle CO2 cartridges=epic fail.

Currently addicted to watching this video:

Must research _Wicked_, now. Great song! Talented kid


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Difficult to avoid watching it, Ludmilla....After days of bad weather here, I am going for a walk right now.
> And then..   I will see...
> Congrats on your Mulb Alexa. She must be quite excited to be part of D Day...


Hehe. It was difficult to avoid it around here, too. Went to the pub with a friend in the evening and naturally we had to discuss the dress (she liked the Queen better than the bride ). I have to admit that I like to watch royal weddings. Since Fergie (when I was really really young) I have seen EVERY European royal wedding.  Guess, we Bavarians still miss the pomp of our former kings. 

Hope you had a nice walk!


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4073309
> 
> 
> Oh yes. Satan created the internet. And a demon squad runs google.
> 
> Hi, Lady Oak!
> 
> Urm...this is where I show my general apathy & ignorance about royal news--because NO IDEA what wedding you mean.
> 
> However, I met a child at ballgame. With plastic spoon & sun hat. Learned lots of interesting stuff about him. And his family. And random toys he liked. Then he ate a booger. And his mother moved him farther away.


It was Prince Harry's wedding.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Rainy day today, I already tackled grocery shopping now we’re off to the mall, miss 19 and miss 11 and I. Wish us “many sales” please


Did you find some great sales?


remainsilly said:


> 19 miles, with hills & high winds, today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073728
> 
> Then, a crisis!
> View attachment 4073731
> 
> Happily, patagonia atom sling pocket prevented littering.
> Next rest stop, a farm. The dogs & I had a moment.
> View attachment 4073734
> 
> Happily, everyone enjoyed head scratches. Then barked more, just to be sure.
> Later, ran over metal thing.
> Cycling partner flatted out & tinkered.
> I tried to juggle CO2 cartridges=epic fail.
> 
> Currently addicted to watching this video:
> 
> Must research _Wicked_, now. Great song! Talented kid



Hooray on 19 miles! 
The farm dog looks quite huge!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, islanders!
Hope everyone is fine. 
Fun evening at the local pub. Took a pic of "the wall".


Weather is ugly, so I am staying inside. Tomorrow trip with two friends to a town nearby. Navy Cuir on duty!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, islanders!
> Hope everyone is fine.
> Fun evening at the local pub. Took a pic of "the wall".
> View attachment 4074212
> 
> Weather is ugly, so I am staying inside. Tomorrow trip with two friends to a town nearby. Navy Cuir on duty!



Sounds lovely!
Rain again here too. 
When it finally dries up, the temps are supposed to go straight to HOT. 
Can’t get a pretty day around here it seems.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It was Prince Harry's wedding.


Aha! I checked news. 
Have visited Windsor Castle, etc.
Must say, his bride chose very simple & elegant style. They looked happy in photos.

I imagine every royal jewelry piece dripping with the blood spilled to acquire it, through history. Kills their glamour, sadly.
Tower of London jewels leaked oceans of gore, in my imagination. But ravens were cool.


Ludmilla said:


> Hooray on 19 miles!
> The farm dog looks quite huge!


I told my legs to stop complaining--they aren't listening. But race is near!
Was huge dog! Were 2. They decided I wasn't a threat, after head scratches.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, islanders!
> Hope everyone is fine.
> Fun evening at the local pub. Took a pic of "the wall".
> View attachment 4074212
> 
> Weather is ugly, so I am staying inside. Tomorrow trip with two friends to a town nearby. Navy Cuir on duty!


Coasters! What is German word for wall contents? Very fun!
Enjoy trip. Rain here, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. It was difficult to avoid it around here, too. Went to the pub with a friend in the evening and naturally we had to discuss the dress (she liked the Queen better than the bride ). I have to admit that I like to watch royal weddings. Since Fergie (when I was really really young) I have seen EVERY European royal wedding.  Guess, we Bavarians still miss the pomp of our former kings.
> 
> Hope you had a nice walk!
> 
> It was Prince Harry's wedding.


Finally, I decided to watch the Royal wedding as there was no other choice ...
I first looked at the ladies'dresses and hats...Except for Victoria Beckam's and George Clooney's wife' s I didn't like any of them...
Then, I looked at the handbags... Some ladies didn't carry one, most had clutches. Nothing to get excited about..
The ceremony was great.... Meghan was gorgeous in her Givenchy dress and Harry was... Harry. So good-looking and modest.
The American Reverend was fantastic and "Stand by me " was a wonderful  musical moment.
Now that my friends are telling me " No, I just turned off the TV and went to the movies", I can't help thinking that they all missed a very nice event....


----------



## Senf

Didn‘t have time to watch the wedding- had a more important occasion going on here. Birthday party with my now 6 year old and 10 of his friends- was a good bye party from Kindergarden as well because he will go to school in September. School starts at the age of 6 here. 
11 little ones, a bowling center, many little toes and fingers and cake afterwards. For my little one the most important day this year 

Wow - what a dog remainsilly! When is your big day?

The German word in my area is Bierdeckel. The slang word is Füzal or Dackerl. I am sure in Ludmillas area there will be even more slang words.

Weather here is nice, but working another long shift today. Maybe enjoying the nice weather tomorrow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds lovely!
> Rain again here too.
> When it finally dries up, the temps are supposed to go straight to HOT.
> Can’t get a pretty day around here it seems.


Ugh. I don't understand why the weather must act up all the time. A very old lady told my mother when she was a young girl: the weather is as crazy as people.
She was right.


remainsilly said:


> Aha! I checked news.
> Have visited Windsor Castle, etc.
> Must say, his bride chose very simple & elegant style. They looked happy in photos.
> 
> I imagine every royal jewelry piece dripping with the blood spilled to acquire it, through history. Kills their glamour, sadly.
> Tower of London jewels leaked oceans of gore, in my imagination. But ravens were cool.
> 
> I told my legs to stop complaining--they aren't listening. But race is near!
> Was huge dog! Were 2. They decided I wasn't a threat, after head scratches.
> 
> Coasters! What is German word for wall contents? Very fun!
> Enjoy trip. Rain here, too.


Similar to Senf's area we call them Bierdeggala or Bierfilzla. But, I am pretty sure that there are tons of really old dialect words for it that no one knows nowadays.
I think I would have been to coward to scratch such a dog.
Aha. So there will be a race in your future! Cool.


Mariapia said:


> Finally, I decided to watch the Royal wedding as there was no other choice ...
> I first looked at the ladies'dresses and hats...Except for Victoria Beckam's and George Clooney's wife' s I didn't like any of them...
> Then, I looked at the handbags... Some ladies didn't carry one, most had clutches. Nothing to get excited about..
> The ceremony was great.... Meghan was gorgeous in her Givenchy dress and Harry was... Harry. So good-looking and modest.
> The American Reverend was fantastic and "Stand by me " was a wonderful  musical moment.
> Now that my friends are telling me " No, I just turned off the TV and went to the movies", I can't help thinking that they all missed a very nice event....


Hehe. Good choice watching the wedding. 
I liked her dress, pretty and very elegant, but tbh I was not overwhelmed by it. Watching the hats and dresses of the others is the biggest fun! I liked Pippa's dress a lot, too. And there was a US actress with a white hat and a read dress that I liked, too.
The gospel choir was great - esp the woman that was the conductor. She looked awesome! 
I bet many people of the "I did not watch it" party watched it nevertheless. 


Senf said:


> Didn‘t have time to watch the wedding- had a more important occasion going on here. Birthday party with my now 6 year old and 10 of his friends- was a good bye party from Kindergarden as well because he will go to school in September. School starts at the age of 6 here.
> 11 little ones, a bowling center, many little toes and fingers and cake afterwards. For my little one the most important day this year
> 
> Wow - what a dog remainsilly! When is your big day?
> 
> The German word in my area is Bierdeckel. The slang word is Füzal or Dackerl. I am sure in Ludmillas area there will be even more slang words.
> 
> Weather here is nice, but working another long shift today. Maybe enjoying the nice weather tomorrow.


This sounds like an eventful Saturday. I hope you were not alone with all those kids and someone helped you! I would freak out if I had to watch so many kids on my own.


----------



## remainsilly

German word variety, for same object, is fascinating!
Thanks for sharing.


Mariapia said:


> Then, I looked at the handbags... Some ladies didn't carry one, most had clutches. Nothing to get excited about..


Has. The. World. Gone. Insane?!


Senf said:


> Wow - what a dog remainsilly! When is your big day?


I _think _dog was Great Pyrenees. 
Big race later in summer. Was asked to do charity ride for coming weekend. 
Scouted route today. It's f***ing nuts.


Ludmilla said:


> I think I would have been to coward to scratch such a dog.
> Aha. So there will be a race in your future! Cool!


I am foolish around dogs & become a giggly kid. Usually, they take pity on me & tolerate the madness. Usually.
As long as my bike keeps getting patched back together, I'll ride.
Plus, some of those dumb clipless cleat shoes are on way to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, islanders!
It's a holiday in G and I am having a city trip with two friends


Left navy Cuir at home and went with small brown LP. 
Have a nice day, everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, islanders!
> It's a holiday in G and I am having a city trip with two friends
> View attachment 4075013
> 
> Left navy Cuir at home and went with small brown LP.
> Have a nice day, everyone!


Happy Monday!!  Enjoy the holiday!  Great choice of bag


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, islanders!
> It's a holiday in G and I am having a city trip with two friends
> View attachment 4075013
> 
> Left navy Cuir at home and went with small brown LP.
> Have a nice day, everyone!


Small LP is perfect for a trip to the city and a little shopping...
It's a holiday in France too, yet some shops are open...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, islanders!
> It's a holiday in G and I am having a city trip with two friends
> View attachment 4075013
> 
> Left navy Cuir at home and went with small brown LP.
> Have a nice day, everyone!


Sassy! Especially with ring & flowers.
Great choice for holiday adventure!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Once again all my LPs are gesticulating in the closet. They've heard the thunder storm..
And today the winner is... the Cedar..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4075932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Once again all my LPs are gesticulating in the closet. They've heard the thunder storm..
> And today the winner is... the Cedar..


Sorry about the thunder storm but it’s a great time to wear Longchamp. I adore that chair !


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for all the LP love! 
City trip was fun.
We saw roses...


And pretty old doors.


Now I am on my way back to the big city....


Waiting for the train.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4075932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Once again all my LPs are gesticulating in the closet. They've heard the thunder storm..
> And today the winner is... the Cedar..


This is a pretty colour.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4075932
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Once again all my LPs are gesticulating in the closet. They've heard the thunder storm..
> And today the winner is... the Cedar..


This color is named perfectly. I can smell cool bite of cedar wood, seeing it.


Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for all the LP love!
> City trip was fun.
> We saw roses...
> View attachment 4076204
> 
> And pretty old doors.
> View attachment 4076211
> 
> Now I am on my way back to the big city....
> View attachment 4076212
> 
> Waiting for the train.


Very nice photos! You have a talent with scene composition.
Glad trip went well.


----------



## Murphy47

Took mom and oldest daughter to see Book Club. Hilarious. If you get a chance I highly recommend.


----------



## remainsilly

Another day, another ride.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Silly World encouraged the big white dogs= 1 now chases my bike down road. 
Silly World f***ed up & must fix situation.

Morning clouds over hill o' flowering yuccas:


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Another day, another ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076507
> 
> 
> Silly World encouraged the big white dogs= 1 now chases my bike down road.
> Silly World f***ed up & must fix situation.
> 
> Morning clouds over hill o' flowering yuccas:
> View attachment 4076512



Very pretty. 
Not so bad at composition yourself [emoji1303]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Took mom and oldest daughter to see Book Club. Hilarious. If you get a chance I highly recommend.


What was best part?


----------



## Murphy47

The parts with the four of them together book clubbing. 
Laughed so hard I had tears in my eyes.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Another day, another ride.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076507
> 
> 
> Silly World encouraged the big white dogs= 1 now chases my bike down road.
> Silly World f***ed up & must fix situation.
> 
> Morning clouds over hill o' flowering yuccas:
> View attachment 4076512





Murphy47 said:


> Very pretty.
> Not so bad at composition yourself [emoji1303]


Have to agree with Murphy! This pic is great!
One more hour at work.
Morning went in total silence. I must have sinned... 
Big white dogs around here would be nice. Could chase the strange coworkers around.
As soon as I am out I am heading to the LC boutique to have a look if they have a little khaki around.  Yay!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Have to agree with Murphy! This pic is great!
> One more hour at work.
> Morning went in total silence. I must have sinned...
> Big white dogs around here would be nice. Could chase the strange coworkers around.
> As soon as I am out I am heading to the LC boutique to have a look if they have a little khaki around.  Yay!



Sounds like a great plan for the afternoon! Enjoy [emoji8]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Have to agree with Murphy! This pic is great!
> One more hour at work.
> Morning went in total silence. I must have sinned...
> Big white dogs around here would be nice. Could chase the strange coworkers around.
> As soon as I am out I am heading to the LC boutique to have a look if they have a little khaki around.  Yay!





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Sin away!  The fun chairs spin & silence is golden!
Will express mail 1 of the big white dogs to your office.
Be warned, it sleeps in middle of roads & causes vehicles to drive around.

Go, khaki lp!

Agreed to do charity bike ride.
Am a softie. With a death wish, it seems.


----------



## Senf

Reveal Ludmilla! Want a pic!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

I need to post this, so much good feels


----------



## remainsilly

SomethingGoodCanWork said:


> I need to post this, so much good feels
> View attachment 4077526


LOVE IT!


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

remainsilly said:


> LOVE IT!


And so does he 

The comments to this pic where I found it were hilarious, like "My milkshake brings all the girls to the yard".


----------



## Mariapia

The sun is back today.. Yet, I am taking out a nylon MBMJ nylon bag..
Colourful and light weight. Seems perfect for, let's say, the beginning of Spring...


----------



## Ludmilla

Success, ladies!
Got the khaki LP in S and L.
Will post pics later. Yet another meeting in front of me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Success, ladies!
> Got the khaki LP in S and L.
> Will post pics later. Yet another meeting in front of me.


Wonderful, Ludmilla. The two LP's not the meeting....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla. The two LP's not the meeting....


Hehe. True. And the best thing is that I could purchase them without any feeling of guilt as I do not count them as handbags. I count them as luggage.  
(They also had the small Miaou, but I was sensible. )
No pics yet, as the colour is hard to capture.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. True. And the best thing is that I could purchase them without any feeling of guilt as I do not count them as handbags. I count them as luggage.
> (They also had the small Miaou, but I was sensible. )
> No pics yet, as the colour is hard to capture.


You are absolutely right.
I never feel guilty either when I buy a Le Pliage. 
And I am always happy to get one in a colour I don't have.. 
Khaki goes with everything.
You will love your two bags, sorry... your new luggage...


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. True. And the best thing is that I could purchase them without any feeling of guilt as I do not count them as handbags. I count them as luggage.
> (They also had the small Miaou, but I was sensible. )
> No pics yet, as the colour is hard to capture.



I totally agree - no bags but luggage!
Oh no - have to check the Miaou! Need a cat in my life again!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Success, ladies!
> Got the khaki LP in S and L.
> Will post pics later. Yet another meeting in front of me.


Yayyyy for more LP’s!!


----------



## remainsilly

Congrats on khaki lps, Ludmilla!
Mariapia, hearts on bag are soooo cute!

Silly World news:
1) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 20 miles today--I feel them, yes I do.
2) Picked up charity ride packet--included little gifts, as first aid kit & chamois cream.
3) Memorial Day visit to cemetery


Lest we forget...


----------



## Senf

Have my favorite BREE Bag with me for another self-awareness seminar.
Yesterday was lovely weather but today it‘s raining cats and dogs.

Went out for some fine wine and dining yesterday. Saw lots of stork on their nests. Well as long as they are up there I am safe and won‘t get bitten by one (German proverb for getting pregnant)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are absolutely right.
> I never feel guilty either when I buy a Le Pliage.
> And I am always happy to get one in a colour I don't have..
> Khaki goes with everything.
> You will love your two bags, sorry... your new luggage...


Those many colours are really tempting to collect them all. 


Senf said:


> I totally agree - no bags but luggage!
> Oh no - have to check the Miaou! Need a cat in my life again!


The small Miaou is soooo cute! (Still very tempted....)


Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy for more LP’s!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Congrats on khaki lps, Ludmilla!
> Mariapia, hearts on bag are soooo cute!
> 
> Silly World news:
> 1)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4078708
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 20 miles today--I feel them, yes I do.
> 2) Picked up charity ride packet--included little gifts, as first aid kit & chamois cream.
> 3) Memorial Day visit to cemetery
> View attachment 4078713
> 
> Lest we forget...


That first aid kit sounds great!


Ludmilla said:


> Those many colours are really tempting to collect them all.
> 
> The small Miaou is soooo cute! (Still very tempted....)


Storks! They are so cool! My hometown has storks, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Have my favorite BREE Bag with me for another self-awareness seminar.
> Yesterday was lovely weather but today it‘s raining cats and dogs.
> 
> Went out for some fine wine and dining yesterday. Saw lots of stork on their nests. Well as long as they are up there I am safe and won‘t get bitten by one (German proverb for getting pregnant)
> 
> View attachment 4078843





Ludmilla said:


> That first aid kit sounds great!
> 
> Storks! They are so cool! My hometown has storks, too.



Oh dear! Brings me back to the time when I had a pen friend from the East of France.
She once sent me a clay made stork.
We don't have storks where I live.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Brings me back to the time when I had a pen friend from the East of France.
> She once sent me a clay made stork.
> We don't have storks where I live.



Every once in awhile I see them down by the river when they migrate up from Louisiana. 

BIG birds.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Every once in awhile I see them down by the river when they migrate up from Louisiana.
> 
> BIG birds.


I have never seen one in real life...


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Saw lots of stork on their nests. Well as long as they are up there I am safe and won‘t get bitten by one (German proverb for getting pregnant)


 Hooray, storks! So cool.
They seem to be baby-bringers, in many cultures. No idea why. 
Storks inspired late 19th century experimental glider, by Otto Lilienthal.

Trivia time: Can you guess 2 names used for a group of storks?
answer: muster of storks & a phalanx of storks


Ludmilla said:


> The small Miaou is soooo cute! (Still very tempted....)





Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Brings me back to the time when I had a pen friend from the East of France.
> She once sent me a clay made stork.
> We don't have storks where I live.


We do not, either.


Murphy47 said:


> Every once in awhile I see them down by the river when they migrate up from Louisiana.
> 
> BIG birds.


We have Great Blue Herons.
You would be amazed by the number of parasites they carry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Every once in awhile I see them down by the river when they migrate up from Louisiana.
> 
> BIG birds.


My aunt's dog loves to chase birds around. One day a stork flew very close past us and landed on the grass nearby. Dog was completly shocked by its size and stared some minutes at this huge bird. 


Mariapia said:


> I have never seen one in real life...


This is sad. Do they never come near your area?


remainsilly said:


> Hooray, storks! So cool.
> They seem to be baby-bringers, in many cultures. No idea why.
> Storks inspired late 19th century experimental glider, by Otto Lilienthal.
> 
> Trivia time: Can you guess 2 names used for a group of storks?
> answer: muster of storks & a phalanx of storks
> 
> 
> 
> We do not, either.
> 
> We have Great Blue Herons.
> You would be amazed by the number of parasites they carry.


Do not tempt my bad habits. I want to do some clothes shopping tomorrow and want to stay far away from the LC  boutique ( as it already crossed my mind that this would be a fabolous opportunity to ger Miaou).


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the past 3 days. Carried the Conti "Bays" without her shoulder strap to practice carrying handheld bags. Worked better than it usually does with my Mulb Bays.  No idea why. I can only guess that I carry this one with less worries regarding the patina elves. Or maybe it is a tad bit lighter in weight. Or maybe Lazy Bays is just - lazy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4079229
> 
> Bag of the past 3 days. Carried the Conti "Bays" without her shoulder strap to practice carrying handheld bags. Worked better than it usually does with my Mulb Bays.  No idea why. I can only guess that I carry this one with less worries regarding the patina elves. Or maybe it is a tad bit lighter in weight. Or maybe Lazy Bays is just - lazy.


Beautiful bag, Ludmilla!
I have noticed that handheld bags always feel lighter weight.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4079229
> 
> Bag of the past 3 days. Carried the Conti "Bays" without her shoulder strap to practice carrying handheld bags. Worked better than it usually does with my Mulb Bays.  No idea why. I can only guess that I carry this one with less worries regarding the patina elves. Or maybe it is a tad bit lighter in weight. Or maybe Lazy Bays is just - lazy.



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, Ludmilla!
> I have noticed that handheld bags always feel lighter weight.





Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you for the bag love, ladies!! 
In the past weeks I have learned the following:
- I love the practical convenience of crossbody straps. But they kill my shoulders.
- handheld bags are better for my shoulders, but I do not like the fact that one hand is always occupied with my bag. And the bag gets in my way like every minute.
- shoulder carried bags work best for my shoulders, neck and back in general. I do not feel their weight.
This is a really hard conflict.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the bag love, ladies!!
> In the past weeks I have learned the following:
> - I love the practical convenience of crossbody straps. But they kill my shoulders.
> - handheld bags are better for my shoulders, but I do not like the fact that one hand is always occupied with my bag. And the bag gets in my way like every minute.
> - shoulder carried bags work best for my shoulders, neck and back in general. I do not feel their weight.
> This is a really hard conflict.



I love my hand carry bags also. I totally agree they are impractical for the modern lady running around all day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I love my hand carry bags also. I totally agree they are impractical for the modern lady running around all day.


The darn bag bumped into people at least three times!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The darn bag bumped into people at least three times!



Just being friendly[emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Just being friendly[emoji6]


I would prefer that bag bumping into hot guys, though.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I would prefer that bag bumping into hot guys, though.



Could agree more!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Could agree more!


Maybe next time. 
For now, its taste in guys is not this good.


----------



## Ludmilla

Carrying one of my new luggage  pieces.
Shopping! 
Happy Saturday, everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4079827
> 
> Carrying one of my new luggage  pieces.
> Shopping!
> Happy Saturday, everyone!


Your new LP   is perfect to carry everything you will find while shopping.
Luggage... sure..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4079827
> 
> Carrying one of my new luggage  pieces.
> Shopping!
> Happy Saturday, everyone!


Love your whole outfit!  And great LP color !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your new LP   is perfect to carry everything you will find while shopping.
> Luggage... sure..





Tomsmom said:


> Love your whole outfit!  And great LP color !


Thank you, ladies!
Good grief, I am getting old. Shopping went on for five hours. Only two department stores. When I got home I had to lay down and sleep for 2 hours.  Where are the times when I considered shopping being fun? 
At least I was successful:
4 dresses 
2 trousers
0 bags. 
( I should definitely carry my luggage pieces much more. Nylon is so much lighter. Unfortunately, leather is nicer.)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> Good grief, I am getting old. Shopping went on for five hours. Only two department stores. When I got home I had to lay down and sleep for 2 hours.  Where are the times when I considered shopping being fun?
> At least I was successful:
> 4 dresses
> 2 trousers
> 0 bags.
> ( I should definitely carry my luggage pieces much more. Nylon is so much lighter. Unfortunately, leather is nicer.)



Shopping is work now because you aren’t 19 anymore. When you’re 19 EVERYTHING looks great (we think[emoji6]) so it’s easier. 
When you are a little older you are more discerning and want clothes to last longer so you are much more careful. 
Sounds like you made some awesome purchases. Love to see some mod pics. 
I agree leather is nicer, but it’s waaaayy easier to shop with an LP.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Carried the Conti "Bays" without her shoulder strap to practice carrying handheld bags. Worked better than it usually does with my Mulb Bays.  No idea why.


Very clever idea.
My guess is handle length differences...

I may be only person on planet able to carry my mulb bays' handles on shoulder.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4079827
> 
> Carrying one of my new luggage  pieces.
> Shopping!
> Happy Saturday, everyone!


Ah, the classic fashion icon bag--lp khaki. Wonder if Kate still owns hers?
Your outfit is brilliant to encourage warmer weather. Summer will arrive, now.


Ludmilla said:


> Where are the times when I considered shopping being fun?


The fun died for me after teen years & malls.
Then shopping became, "Want this particular thing. In/out of shop & done."
I only lingered, when mulb store made free cappuccinos. Ah, happy times.


----------



## remainsilly

Charity ride = 



Many types of cyclists participated.
Note my urban commuter status, with loose clothing, sling bag & high-visibility colors?


Roadies wear white helmets--is God's law. They also choose tight lycra & uncomfortable shoes which make clicking noises.

Someone gave me a pickle. Helps ease leg cramps apparently.
Cookie I ate helped ease something, too. Yes, I believe it.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Charity ride =
> View attachment 4080209
> 
> 
> Many types of cyclists participated.
> Note my urban commuter status, with loose clothing & high-visibility colors?
> View attachment 4080208
> 
> Roadies wear white helmets--is God's law. They also choose tight lycra & uncomfortable shoes which make clicking noises.
> 
> Someone gave me a pickle. Helps ease leg cramps apparently.
> Cookie I ate helped ease something, too. Yes, I believe it.



Cookies are one of God’s gifts!
Glad u had such an exciting morning! 
Will Alberto (the storm) be missing you?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Cookies are one of God’s gifts!
> Glad u had such an exciting morning!
> Will Alberto (the storm) be missing you?


Thanks
Drove through rain, on way to event.
But clear for ride.

Think Alberto is attacking Mississippi, Louisiana.
And Florida--which means more, "Omg! Which hermes items do I evacuate, to clog hurricane shelters with stacks of bags?" threads.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Drove through rain, on way to event.
> But clear for ride.
> 
> Think Alberto is attacking Mississippi, Louisiana.
> And Florida--which means more, "Omg! Which hermes items do I evacuate, to clog hurricane shelters with stacks of bags?" threads.



Isn’t that the truth. 
Don’t understand those folks. Special closets with dehumidifiers, etc.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> Good grief, I am getting old. Shopping went on for five hours. Only two department stores. When I got home I had to lay down and sleep for 2 hours.  Where are the times when I considered shopping being fun?
> At least I was successful:
> 4 dresses
> 2 trousers
> 0 bags.
> ( I should definitely carry my luggage pieces much more. Nylon is so much lighter. Unfortunately, leather is nicer.)


4 dresses
2 trousers ... 5 hours then a little nap, that sounds pretty normal to me..
Trying on clothes is exhausting ..You have to choose something, find the dressing rooms, undress, try on the dress or the pair of trousers, dress again, leave the dressing room, look for something else , return to the dressing room etc.. Wait at the cash desk ... exhausting!!
At least you found what you were looking for, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Drove through rain, on way to event.
> But clear for ride.
> 
> Think Alberto is attacking Mississippi, Louisiana.
> And Florida--which means more, "Omg! Which hermes items do I evacuate, to clog hurricane shelters with stacks of bags?" threads.


So true!


----------



## Mariapia

No rain in my area so far.. But a few disasters in the West of the country: strong winds, heavy rains and hail...
Lots of vineyards have suffered...
What kind of Spring is that?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No rain in my area so far.. But a few disasters in the West of the country: strong winds, heavy rains and hail...
> Lots of vineyards have suffered...
> What kind of Spring is that?


Oh my goodness!  

We are having a terribly rainy day today. So much for a holiday weekend...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!
> 
> We are having a terribly rainy day today. So much for a holiday weekend...



Sun is out here, for now. 
Crushing heat this week. 97F supposed to be the high temp.


----------



## remainsilly

The weather is weathering.
Turtle is turtling, dog is doggling.
And I am eating a huge eclair. With apple fritter waiting in reserve.
Recovering & resting body, as a content sofa slug.

Also, _may _have found a new hero--The Badger!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sounds like everyone had a great weekend.
Met my former room mate from uni, today. Tonorrow, her brother in law is getting married in the bog city. She was there with DH, her two children and her in-laws. Was huge fun to meet them all again. Have not seen them for 3 years.
Naturally, I took the khaki LP and one of my new dresses.


----------



## Senf

Oh dear - back from seminar! It was so much fun! Very nice group, many new experiences, lovely weather, fine dining, lovely nature in a bird‘s conservatory area! So much calmess.

Came home, household was a mess, trash from 4 days to bring out, major kitchen cleaning required, laundry mountain to do...
As for relaxation - 30 % right now!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> View attachment 4081050
> View attachment 4081051
> 
> 
> Oh dear - back from seminar! It was so much fun! Very nice group, many new experiences, lovely weather, fine dining, lovely nature in a bird‘s conservatory area! So much calmess.
> 
> Came home, household was a mess, trash from 4 days to bring out, major kitchen cleaning required, laundry mountain to do...
> As for relaxation - 30 % right now!


Beautiful pictures. I’m sorry you came home to a mess, bummer!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great weekend.
> Met my former room mate from uni, today. Tonorrow, her brother in law is getting married in the bog city. She was there with DH, her two children and her in-laws. Was huge fun to meet them all again. Have not seen them for 3 years.
> Naturally, I took the khaki LP and one of my new dresses.
> View attachment 4080971



Love the print on that dress!


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> View attachment 4081050
> View attachment 4081051
> 
> 
> Oh dear - back from seminar! It was so much fun! Very nice group, many new experiences, lovely weather, fine dining, lovely nature in a bird‘s conservatory area! So much calmess.
> 
> Came home, household was a mess, trash from 4 days to bring out, major kitchen cleaning required, laundry mountain to do...
> As for relaxation - 30 % right now!


Lovely pics!
But mess at home is a huge bummer. Hope you were able to include some of the chaos producers into the cleaning process.


Murphy47 said:


> Love the print on that dress!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, ladies!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4081686
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies!


Nice mood quality to the lighting
Serious, yet soft.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> lovely nature in a bird‘s conservatory area!


 Love to visit bird areas!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Nice mood quality to the lighting
> Serious, yet soft.


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like everyone had a great weekend.
> Met my former room mate from uni, today. Tonorrow, her brother in law is getting married in the bog city. She was there with DH, her two children and her in-laws. Was huge fun to meet them all again. Have not seen them for 3 years.
> Naturally, I took the khaki LP and one of my new dresses.
> View attachment 4080971





Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4081686
> 
> Happy Monday, ladies!


Lovely dress, Ludmilla. Navy blue is one of my favourite colours.
Your two Longchamps are great too
Seems your weekend has been fun.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> The weather is weathering.
> Turtle is turtling, dog is doggling.
> And I am eating a huge eclair. With apple fritter waiting in reserve.
> Recovering & resting body, as a content sofa slug.
> 
> Also, _may _have found a new hero--The Badger!
> View attachment 4080966


Le Blaireau!
Bernard Hinault...


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
Trying new bike shoes.
Nice reflective hits & help when climbing hills.
Still refuse to install clipless cleats.Enjoy riding flat pedal side.


Farming lore states= corn should be as high as an elephant's eye, by 4th of July.
As no elephants near, corn silk seems promising sign.(photo below, for some reason)


Obstacles, near airport runways, are painted for visibility.
These buildings stored MLS. Now, contain glidescope equipment for the ILS. (aircraft landing systems)
---
Update on book list, posted earlier:
a)A Confederacy of Dunces(Toole)= well written style, read more as a f***ed up play than novel
Overall = complete waste of time
b) Ready Player One(Cline)= written for 11 year old level(or very perceptive cuttlefish), skipped large portions of boring background info. & missed nothing
Overall = heard movie went different way, suggest that instead
c)This Present Darkness(Peretti)= stopped reading 1/4 way through, plot deeply uninteresting, writing style quite good
Overall = my sil would love the tormented pastor, who prays for deliverance from evil every 5 pages

Have given up on list. Reading about Captain Bluebear & mini pirates.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Trying new bike shoes.
> Nice reflective hits & help when climbing hills.
> Still refuse to install clipless cleats.Enjoy riding flat pedal side.
> View attachment 4081934
> 
> Farming lore states= corn should be as high as an elephant's eye, by 4th of July.
> As no elephants near, corn silk seems promising sign.(photo below, for some reason)
> View attachment 4081937
> 
> Obstacles, near airport runways, are painted for visibility.
> These buildings stored MLS. Now, contain glidescope equipment for the ILS. (aircraft landing systems)
> ---
> Update on book list, posted earlier:
> a)A Confederacy of Dunces(Toole)= well written style, read more as a f***ed up play than novel
> Overall = complete waste of time
> b) Ready Player One(Cline)= written for 11 year old level(or very perceptive cuttlefish), skipped large portions of boring background info. & missed nothing
> Overall = heard movie went different way, suggest that instead
> c)This Present Darkness(Peretti)= stopped reading 1/4 way through, plot deeply uninteresting, writing style quite good
> Overall = my sil would love the tormented pastor, who prays for deliverance from evil every 5 pages
> 
> Have given up on list. Reading about Captain Bluebear & mini pirates.


Love your shoes, remainsilly.
Are they special bike shoes or can we wear them without riding a bike...?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Love your shoes, remainsilly.
> Are they special bike shoes or can we wear them without riding a bike...?


Thanks
Shimano CT5=bike shoes.

They have stiff sole, plus hidden inner shank plate (transfers power to the pedals). With panel on bottom, to unscrew/remove & attach cleats.

Can walk in them. But definitely are not designed for hiking comfort.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Shimano CT5=bike shoes.
> 
> They have stiff sole, plus hidden inner shank plate (transfers power to the pedals). With panel on bottom, to unscrew/remove & attach cleats.
> 
> Can walk in them. But definitely are not designed for hiking comfort.


Oh! I see what you mean...Too bad.
I still like them though.


----------



## remainsilly

More silly cycling stuff:
Found piece of ranching history = papalote (windmill) & large pila (water tank) 
Livestock corrals would be nearby.
[Once did research project on invertebrates, living in such water tanks.  Very interesting, actually.]


Stopped to chat with #30, wearing plastic ear tag. Cattle like cyclists. Especially vegetarian cyclists.


Rest stop in glorious shade of freeway overpass. Cycling partner watched bikes, as I scrabbled up & down concrete slopes. 


Shortly after photo, driver stopped to invite us to nearby barbeque. [Note to self: leave urban environment more often.]
Obviously, my new shoes are magic.


----------



## Mariapia

Morning, ladies!

Watching the weather forecast as usual right now..
I am meeting two friends for lunch. Keeping my fingers crossed.
There have been lots of rain and hail in the West of France and Paris in the last hours and some metro stations are closed this morning in the capital city.
Anyway, no choice, it will be a Le Pliage for me once again...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4083605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, ladies!
> 
> Watching the weather forecast as usual right now..
> I am meeting two friends for lunch. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> There have been lots of rain and hail in the West of France and Paris in the last hours and some metro stations are closed this morning in the capital city.
> Anyway, no choice, it will be a Le Pliage for me once again...



Lunch with friends sounds great! 
Weather here iffy as well. Still hot tho.


----------



## remainsilly

4a.m. smoke alarm malfunction.
F***! Those things are loud!
No smoke, no real emergency. Just a confused dog begging, "Make noise stop. Ouchie ears. Bad thing."
Another faulty bit o' technology to hit with my big hammer. Then replace.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> 4a.m. smoke alarm malfunction.
> F***! Those things are loud!
> No smoke, no real emergency. Just a confused dog begging, "Make noise stop. Ouchie ears. Bad thing."
> Another faulty bit o' technology to hit with my big hammer. Then replace.



They never seem to malfunction at noon when it’s convenient. 
Hammer seems like good answer.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> More silly cycling stuff:
> Found piece of ranching history = papalote (windmill) & large pila (water tank)
> Livestock corrals would be nearby.
> [Once did research project on invertebrates, living in such water tanks.  Very interesting, actually.]
> View attachment 4082954
> 
> Stopped to chat with #30, wearing plastic ear tag. Cattle like cyclists. Especially vegetarian cyclists.
> View attachment 4082955
> 
> Rest stop in glorious shade of freeway overpass. Cycling partner watched bikes, as I scrabbled up & down concrete slopes.
> View attachment 4082956
> 
> Shortly after photo, driver stopped to invite us to nearby barbeque. [Note to self: leave urban environment more often.]
> Obviously, my new shoes are magic.


Lovely pics and obviously a great trip!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4083605
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning, ladies!
> 
> Watching the weather forecast as usual right now..
> I am meeting two friends for lunch. Keeping my fingers crossed.
> There have been lots of rain and hail in the West of France and Paris in the last hours and some metro stations are closed this morning in the capital city.
> Anyway, no choice, it will be a Le Pliage for me once again...


Hello Bilberry!
It looks esp. nice with its charms.
(I heard that hail destroyed much of the wine harvest in Burgundy.... hope your weather does get better after all. In another part of G the roof of an uni broke down thanks to the rain. No one was hurt. But I had to think at my old working place - the roof was a huge part of the still going on construction works.)


remainsilly said:


> 4a.m. smoke alarm malfunction.
> F***! Those things are loud!
> No smoke, no real emergency. Just a confused dog begging, "Make noise stop. Ouchie ears. Bad thing."
> Another faulty bit o' technology to hit with my big hammer. Then replace.


I am so scared that one of these things goes off in my city flat when I am at home at the country house and cannot stop it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Another holiday in some catholic parts of G.
At home at the country. To be precise: at the internet pub right now. 
Still dreaming of LP Miaou. Will need to check the boutique on Monday again (and break down).
Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Another holiday in some catholic parts of G.
> At home at the country. To be precise: at the internet pub right now.
> Still dreaming of LP Miaou. Will need to check the boutique on Monday again (and break down).
> Happy Thursday everyone!
> View attachment 4084872



Great photo! Enjoy the day off!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> They never seem to malfunction at noon when it’s convenient.
> Hammer seems like good answer.


This is soooooo true.
Must be smoke detector union, outlining their wee hour workshifts.
Then mandated breaks during daylight hours.


Ludmilla said:


> am so scared that one of these things goes off in my city flat when I am at home at the country house and cannot stop it.


Your neighbors would take care of it. One way or another.


Ludmilla said:


> Still dreaming of LP Miaou.


 Me too


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
Found mysterious, painted rock near usual bike rack.  Source unknown, but awesome!


Attractive outfit seen at coffee shop--her dress=grey, bag=tan, shoes=grey-brown
Very cool look


And was asked to volunteer at local kids event. Because, it seems, I give impression of being perfect for such things.
Dammit--I am a tragic softie....


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Found mysterious, painted rock near usual bike rack.  Source unknown, but awesome!
> View attachment 4085016
> 
> Attractive outfit seen at coffee shop--her dress=grey, bag=tan, shoes=grey-brown
> Very cool look
> View attachment 4085017
> 
> And was asked to volunteer at local kids event. Because, it seems, I give impression of being perfect for such things.
> Dammit--I am a tragic softie....



Sounds like a great morning. 
Kids can be sort of fun. It’s their parents I find annoying [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a great morning.
> Kids can be sort of fun. It’s their parents I find annoying [emoji6]


Not sure.
Spoke to event coordinator. I will have squirt bottles of paint.
OMG, PERFECT!
Anyone who acts up will become little cranky rainbows.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Not sure.
> Spoke to event coordinator. I will have squirt bottles of paint.
> OMG, PERFECT!
> Anyone who acts up will become little cranky rainbows.



That is the best volunteering activity I ever heard  of!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Another holiday in some catholic parts of G.
> At home at the country. To be precise: at the internet pub right now.
> Still dreaming of LP Miaou. Will need to check the boutique on Monday again (and break down).
> Happy Thursday everyone!
> View attachment 4084872


So... Monday will be Miaou Day....
It's a lovely LP, Ludmilla. 
I would have bought one if I didn't have my Lucky...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> So... Monday will be Miaou Day....
> It's a lovely LP, Ludmilla.
> I would have bought one if I didn't have my Lucky...



Both great bags! LP especially necessary this year with such wet weather. 
Any wild weekend plans ladies? I would love to have this guy to hang out with, but now he’s a dad. Bummer.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Any wild weekend plans ladies? I would love to have this guy to hang out with, but now he’s a dad. Bum


Have you seen him in _O Brother, Where Art Thou? _Hilarious He had a great crazy edge, once.

Weekend plans involve pretending to enjoy children, squirting paint, baseball games, bicycles.
And being amazed by these trained cats!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Have you seen him in _O Brother, Where Art Thou? _Hilarious He had a great crazy edge, once.
> 
> Weekend plans involve pretending to enjoy children, squirting paint, baseball games, bicycles.
> And being amazed by these trained cats!




Holy crap! That is amazing! 
My cats do things like this. 
We’ll never mind. Can’t get photos to upload right now.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> We’ll never mind. Can’t get photos to upload right now.


I see a stupid blue cookie-consent box.
And some other more-like-facebook tweaks.
Obviously, admins. are "improving" our tpf experience. Again.


----------



## remainsilly

Q: What is best bag for outdoor event, when squirting paint around hundreds of excited children?
A: None. Stuff phone, few cards/$ in here.
Wear on belt loop, using hook & loop tape feature.


Still have colored gunk under my fingernails. 
1 lady briefly removed my sunglasses, to show her child that I had eyes(?!)
Overall= fun & bizarre experience


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Q: What is best bag for outdoor event, when squirting paint around hundreds of excited children?
> A: None. Stuff phone, few cards/$ in here.
> Wear on belt loop, using hook & loop tape feature.
> View attachment 4086108
> 
> Still have colored gunk under my fingernails.
> 1 lady briefly removed my sunglasses, to show her child that I had eyes(?!)
> Overall= fun & bizarre experience



Always is. 
Told you: it’s the parents.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Have you seen him in _O Brother, Where Art Thou? _Hilarious He had a great crazy edge, once.
> 
> Weekend plans involve pretending to enjoy children, squirting paint, baseball games, bicycles.
> And being amazed by these trained cats!



Wonderful!
Thank you for sharing, remainsilly.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful!
> Thank you for sharing, remainsilly.



Has the weather improved,Mariapia? 
Mother Nature is making it difficult to wear cute outfits and carry lovely bags [emoji34]


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Q: What is best bag for outdoor event, when squirting paint around hundreds of excited children?
> A: None. Stuff phone, few cards/$ in here.
> Wear on belt loop, using hook & loop tape feature.
> View attachment 4086108
> 
> Still have colored gunk under my fingernails.
> 1 lady briefly removed my sunglasses, to show her child that I had eyes(?!)
> Overall= fun & bizarre experience


I’m glad it was fun


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Both great bags! LP especially necessary this year with such wet weather.
> Any wild weekend plans ladies? I would love to have this guy to hang out with, but now he’s a dad. Bummer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4085824


And he looks really old, now!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Q: What is best bag for outdoor event, when squirting paint around hundreds of excited children?
> A: None. Stuff phone, few cards/$ in here.
> Wear on belt loop, using hook & loop tape feature.
> View attachment 4086108
> 
> Still have colored gunk under my fingernails.
> 1 lady briefly removed my sunglasses, to show her child that I had eyes(?!)
> Overall= fun & bizarre experience


Sounds like you survived and had fun!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> And he looks really old, now!



Yup. 
A silver fox. 
Yum.


----------



## Ludmilla

No wild weekend plans at the country.
Read a book. Knitted socks. Saw friends. Did some grocery shopping for mother. Saw the "foot doctor."
Bag of the days: Rural Kind camera bag.


Iris is blooming (hehe - I hope this is an Iris):


And just to tease @remainsilly - lavender


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> A silver fox.
> Yum.


 Agreed. He is still yum.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Has the weather improved,Mariapia?
> Mother Nature is making it difficult to wear cute outfits and carry lovely bags [emoji34]


It has slightly improved in the area but there have been horrible storms and hail again in the North East of the country in the last two days. 
It isn't over according to the weather forecast, next Monday and Tuesday are going to be tough...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Always is.
> Told you: it’s the parents.


Was glad I wore eyes that day.
Rather than my usual bottomless pits of darkness, hidden behind pilot shades.


Ludmilla said:


> No wild weekend plans at the country.
> Read a book. Knitted socks. Saw friends. Did some grocery shopping for mother. Saw the "foot doctor."
> Bag of the days: Rural Kind camera bag.
> View attachment 4087173
> 
> Iris is blooming (hehe - I hope this is an Iris):
> View attachment 4087175
> 
> And just to tease @remainsilly - lavender
> View attachment 4087180


Aha! B_earded iris_! Will compete with bearded garden gnomes.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Evil&Psychic-Ludmilla=I am exchanging 3 more dead lavender plants today. 
_Can_ grow rosemary. Yours, on step, is lovely.

Rural Kind bag looks eager for adventures & very comfortable in gardens.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> It has slightly improved in the area but there have been horrible storms and hail again in the North East of the country in the last two days.
> It isn't over according to the weather forecast, next Monday and Tuesday are going to be tough...


Turtle was camped-out on patio, early this morning.
Means unbearable heat is coming, in weather-turtle language.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It has slightly improved in the area but there have been horrible storms and hail again in the North East of the country in the last two days.
> It isn't over according to the weather forecast, next Monday and Tuesday are going to be tough...



Crazy weather! We never seem to have normal seasons these days.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Was glad I wore eyes that day.
> Rather than my usual bottomless pits of darkness, hidden behind pilot shades.
> 
> Aha! B_earded iris_! Will compete with bearded garden gnomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087286
> 
> 
> Evil&Psychic-Ludmilla=I am exchanging 3 more dead lavender plants today.
> _Can_ grow rosemary. Yours, on step, is lovely.
> 
> Rural Kind bag looks eager for adventures & very comfortable in gardens.



Love the bag! 
The iris and lavender are gorgeous. Too hot here for lavender, but my irises have crowded out everything else.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It has slightly improved in the area but there have been horrible storms and hail again in the North East of the country in the last two days.
> It isn't over according to the weather forecast, next Monday and Tuesday are going to be tough...


Argh. This cannot be true. 


remainsilly said:


> Was glad I wore eyes that day.
> Rather than my usual bottomless pits of darkness, hidden behind pilot shades.
> 
> Aha! B_earded iris_! Will compete with bearded garden gnomes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4087286
> 
> 
> Evil&Psychic-Ludmilla=I am exchanging 3 more dead lavender plants today.
> _Can_ grow rosemary. Yours, on step, is lovely.
> 
> Rural Kind bag looks eager for adventures & very comfortable in gardens.


Hehehehe. There are bearded garden gnomes around. Just not near Iris. 
Yes! I know I am evil. But, not this evil. I posted a pic os the smaller lavender. 
Rural Kind is perfect for the country.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the bag!
> The iris and lavender are gorgeous. Too hot here for lavender, but my irises have crowded out everything else.


I need to live in an area where lavender is able to grow and where hedgehogs are around.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Argh. This cannot be true.
> 
> Hehehehe. There are bearded garden gnomes around. Just not near Iris.
> Yes! I know I am evil. But, not this evil. I posted a pic os the smaller lavender.
> Rural Kind is perfect for the country.


Rural kind is perfect, I agree. 
I think that it will be even more beautiful as it gets older.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehehe. There are bearded garden gnomes around. Just not near Iris.
> Yes! I know I am evil. But, not this evil. I posted a pic os the smaller lavender.
> Rural Kind is perfect for the country.


 Wonder if gnomes shave beards, to share with irises? Then slowly grow again for winter warmth?

Do not worry--you are terribly evil, no doubt. 

Love closure system on the Rural Kind.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
Shadow-play as sun rises


Aha. Guess thugs are stealing park benches again.


Coral honeysuckle beautifies industrial fence.


No greater love hath a dude for his squeeze--than to carve their names onto a giant metal 8 ball.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Shadow-play as sun rises
> View attachment 4088113
> 
> Aha. Guess thugs are stealing park benches again.
> View attachment 4088114
> 
> Coral honeysuckle beautifies industrial fence.
> View attachment 4088115
> 
> No greater love hath a dude for his squeeze--than to carve their names onto a giant metal 8 ball.
> View attachment 4088117



Thugs steal the benches for the scrap metal value. 
Price has gone up due to new tariffs.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Thugs steal the benches for the scrap metal value.
> Price has gone up due to new tariffs.


Oh dear. Giant metal 8 ball's days may be numbered.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Shadow-play as sun rises
> View attachment 4088113
> 
> Aha. Guess thugs are stealing park benches again.
> View attachment 4088114
> 
> Coral honeysuckle beautifies industrial fence.
> View attachment 4088115
> 
> No greater love hath a dude for his squeeze--than to carve their names onto a giant metal 8 ball.
> View attachment 4088117


Lovely pics!!
I hope the huge metal ball is too heavy for thieves!


Murphy47 said:


> Thugs steal the benches for the scrap metal value.
> Price has gone up due to new tariffs.


Oh.  And I thought that someone is having a pretty (stolen) bench in his garden now. 


Mariapia said:


> Rural kind is perfect, I agree.
> I think that it will be even more beautiful as it gets older.


Thank you. 
Rural kind bag fuel my need for a raw leather tote...


----------



## Ludmilla

Visit at the LC boutique is delayed.  Need to do grocery shopping.


----------



## remainsilly

Found yet _another_ reason to like this guy.
*Benedict Cumberbatch Credited With Saving a Cyclist From Attackers
https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.../benedict-cumberbatch-mugging-attack.amp.html*

But, always felt good vibes. Even when he was Smaug.
The Blissful Bayswater Double Zip Club


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Visit at the LC boutique is delayed.  Need to do grocery shopping.


Don't worry, Ludmilla.
Your Miaou will be waiting for you. Groceries have to come first.. I know. I wanted to buy perfume this morning and went to the supermarket instead. Empty fridge is very depressing.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Your Miaou will be waiting for you.


Found kate spade design--to help Ludmilla lure miaou home.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Found kate spade design--to help Ludmilla lure miaou home.
> View attachment 4089377




Adorable


----------



## Mariapia

Everyone in the country is fed up with all the storms and hail.. It seems there is no end to it. The weather forecast says next week is going to be the same.
I have chosen one of my numerous Le Pliage again this morning. 
That one has been sitting in the closet for months. 
Looks like a Spring or Summer tote...but rainproof and colourful..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4089808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the country is fed up with all the storms and hail.. It seems there is no end to it. The weather forecast says next week is going to be the same.
> I have chosen one of my numerous Le Pliage again this morning.
> That one has been sitting in the closet for months.
> Looks like a Spring or Summer tote...but rainproof and colourful..



Love that one! 
Sorry the weather is crappy again. 
Last nite I spoiled milk on phone. Never done that before. 
Guess I’m going to the Apple store today.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> That one has been sitting in the closet for months.
> Looks like a Spring or Summer tote...but rainproof and colourful..


Perfect!
Seems you escaped from weather?


Murphy47 said:


> Last nite I spoiled milk on phone. Never done that before.
> Guess I’m going to the Apple store today.


Lifeproof case has saved my phone. Everything from saltwater to bird poop. And much drop-fumble-crash.
Encased immediately, by store clerk--so I could not touch actual device.
Was good plan.

Hope your repairs go smoothly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Perfect!
> Seems you escaped from weather?
> 
> Lifeproof case has saved my phone. Everything from saltwater to bird poop. And much drop-fumble-crash.
> Encased immediately, by store clerk--so I could not touch actual device.
> Was good plan.
> 
> Hope your repairs go smoothly.



Have Lifeproof. Wasn’t on phone cause mom says she can’t hear me with it on.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Perfect!
> Seems you escaped from weather?
> 
> Lifeproof case has saved my phone. Everything from saltwater to bird poop. And much drop-fumble-crash.
> Encased immediately, by store clerk--so I could not touch actual device.
> Was good plan.
> 
> Hope your repairs go smoothly.



The pic I posted is an old one... [emoji3]
What is Lifeproof?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that one!
> Sorry the weather is crappy again.
> Last nite I spoiled milk on phone. Never done that before.
> Guess I’m going to the Apple store today.



Oh dear! What did the Apple Store do ?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The pic I posted is an old one... [emoji3]
> What is Lifeproof?



Waterproof house for iPhone. 
Never had a worry before. Taken it to the beach even.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! What did the Apple Store do ?



Will let u know what Apple decides.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Have Lifeproof. Wasn’t on phone cause mom says she can’t hear me with it on.


I have just googled Lifeproof and read the reviews. Some users say people can't hear them either...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have just googled Lifeproof and read the reviews. Some users say people can't hear them either...



Folks that don’t actually CALL people don’t seem to have a problem.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Folks that don’t actually CALL people don’t seem to have a problem.


Very complicated...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Have Lifeproof. Wasn’t on phone cause mom says she can’t hear me with it on.


Man opens bottom charger cord port of his case--for more volume. No idea if works.


Mariapia said:


> The pic I posted is an old one... [emoji3]
> What is Lifeproof?


My warped view of lifeproof case
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-brilliant-bonkers-bear-club.926434/page-23#post-30216022"]The Brilliant (Bonkers) Bear Club...[/URL]
How looks, on not-iphone(fits into dogon duo wallet):
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dogon-duo-as-clutch-contents-jpg.3585181/


Murphy47 said:


> Folks that don’t actually CALL people don’t seem to have a problem.


Life is soooooo sweet, when I mute the lil mobile b@stard & remember days o' chunky rotary dial phones. Which could not follow me everywhere.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Man opens bottom charger cord port of his case--for more volume. No idea if works.
> 
> My warped view of lifeproof case
> The Brilliant (Bonkers) Bear Club...
> How looks, on not-iphone(fits into dogon duo wallet):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dogon-duo-as-clutch-contents-jpg.3585181/
> 
> Life is soooooo sweet, when I mute the lil mobile b@stard & remember days o' chunky rotary dial phones. Which could not follow me everywhere.


I want to get a Dogon first....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Found yet _another_ reason to like this guy.
> *Benedict Cumberbatch Credited With Saving a Cyclist From Attackers
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.../benedict-cumberbatch-mugging-attack.amp.html*
> 
> But, always felt good vibes. Even when he was Smaug.
> The Blissful Bayswater Double Zip Club


I have seen that story, too!


Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla.
> Your Miaou will be waiting for you. Groceries have to come first.. I know. I wanted to buy perfume this morning and went to the supermarket instead. Empty fridge is very depressing.


Yes, an empty fridge is the most depressing thing in a kitchen. Also, I needed some wine. 
I thought about going, today. Too hot. Just went home.


remainsilly said:


> Found kate spade design--to help Ludmilla lure miaou home.
> View attachment 4089377


Oooooh. Cute!
Debating the Miaou bag again. Not sure, if I would use it enough. I am very boring with bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4089808
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone in the country is fed up with all the storms and hail.. It seems there is no end to it. The weather forecast says next week is going to be the same.
> I have chosen one of my numerous Le Pliage again this morning.
> That one has been sitting in the closet for months.
> Looks like a Spring or Summer tote...but rainproof and colourful..


I love this bag!
And if I could I would send some sun and at least 5C your way! 
Hang in there.


Murphy47 said:


> Love that one!
> Sorry the weather is crappy again.
> Last nite I spoiled milk on phone. Never done that before.
> Guess I’m going to the Apple store today.


Ugh. This is one of the things that should not happen. Just causing business and stress. Sorry! Hope everything turns out well.


remainsilly said:


> Man opens bottom charger cord port of his case--for more volume. No idea if works.
> 
> My warped view of lifeproof case
> The Brilliant (Bonkers) Bear Club...
> How looks, on not-iphone(fits into dogon duo wallet):
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/dogon-duo-as-clutch-contents-jpg.3585181/
> 
> Life is soooooo sweet, when I mute the lil mobile b@stard & remember days o' chunky rotary dial phones. Which could not follow me everywhere.



Hello Rhubarb!
I have no lifeproof case. Admittedly, I am having a hard time using iPad covers and MacBook covers. I am a lazy lazy and careless person.


----------



## Ludmilla

OMG. 5 pieces of furniture and 7 boxes will travel from the country to the big city on Thursday. 
As I has some "experiences" with family members "helping" I chose the professional guys this time.  Hope everything goes well....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> OMG. 5 pieces of furniture and 7 boxes will travel from the country to the big city on Thursday.
> As I has some "experiences" with family members "helping" I chose the professional guys this time.  Hope everything goes well....


Professionals know their job. They will be more efficient and quicker than family members.
Everything will go well, Ludmilla. You made the right choice.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> OMG. 5 pieces of furniture and 7 boxes will travel from the country to the big city on Thursday.
> As I has some "experiences" with family members "helping" I chose the professional guys this time.  Hope everything goes well....


Everything will go as planned, don’t worry!


----------



## remainsilly

Deadly ponies mr. fillnzip, forest NZ deer napa. And loewe coin purse, orange.
On way to bike repair class.


Was given bandana--a scarf for people using grease & hex keys/Allen wrenches.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fillnzip, forest NZ deer napa. And loewe coin purse, orange.
> On way to bike repair class.
> View attachment 4090903
> 
> Was given bandana--a scarf for people using grease & hex keys/Allen wrenches.
> View attachment 4090906


I love everything about that bag picture!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Professionals know their job. They will be more efficient and quicker than family members.
> Everything will go well, Ludmilla. You made the right choice.





Tomsmom said:


> Everything will go as planned, don’t worry!


Thank you, ladies. Lets cross our fingers!  Guess, I will not sleep well, today.


remainsilly said:


> Deadly ponies mr. fillnzip, forest NZ deer napa. And loewe coin purse, orange.
> On way to bike repair class.
> View attachment 4090903
> 
> Was given bandana--a scarf for people using grease & hex keys/Allen wrenches.
> View attachment 4090906


Love this bag. I need a dark green bag in my life! And that scarf is cool.
How did your repair class work out?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Hope everyone is having fun today.
As I am staring way too much at totes again (found some pretty under the radar brands ) I took Fossil Emma for a spin today. Unfortunately no pic. 
What bags are you using today.
And @Mariapia - rain and thunder around here. Did you get the sun I have sent your way?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope everyone is having fun today.
> As I am staring way too much at totes again (found some pretty under the radar brands ) I took Fossil Emma for a spin today. Unfortunately no pic.
> What bags are you using today.
> And @Mariapia - rain and thunder around here. Did you get the sun I have sent your way?


I love your Fossil Emma. I remember the pic you posted.
No thunder today... and no sun either...
But... I got drenched on my way home around 5pm.
Our TV channels are showing us flooded houses and roads in Normandie this time.
All areas have been hit by thunder and hail storms for weeks now as if there was something like storm rotation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love your Fossil Emma. I remember the pic you posted.
> No thunder today... and no sun either...
> But... I got drenched on my way home around 5pm.
> Our TV channels are showing us flooded houses and roads in Normandie this time.
> All areas have been hit by thunder and hail storms for weeks now as if there was something like storm rotation.


Wow. Your weather is really unbelievable.  It does sound like storm rotation...


----------



## Murphy47

Hope everyone is hanging in there. Phone works sporadically since milk encounter. Will be a few days til they get my model in. So access is hit or miss. 
Not lost just waiting on new phone


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag. I need a dark green bag in my life! And that scarf is cool.
> How did your repair class work out?


Remember my issue deciding between black & forest bag? And "Santa" chose the green?
I am SO glad!  

Repair class was surreal.
Watched a mechanic *destroy* new $1400usd mountain bicycle--to demonstrate sounds/appearances of "major problems."
I'd experienced/fixed most of them already. On my 8 month old commuter bike.


Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone is hanging in there. Phone works sporadically since milk encounter. Will be a few days til they get my model in. So access is hit or miss.
> Not lost just waiting on new phone


Lactose intolerant tech gadgets must go.
My bike broke again last week--figured your phone was due for probs.
We must hire witch doctor, to rid island of such machine & circuit curses!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone is hanging in there. Phone works sporadically since milk encounter. Will be a few days til they get my model in. So access is hit or miss.
> Not lost just waiting on new phone


Hope you get a new phone soon!


remainsilly said:


> Remember my issue deciding between black & forest bag? And "Santa" chose the green?
> I am SO glad!
> 
> Repair class was surreal.
> Watched a mechanic *destroy* new $1400usd mountain bicycle--to demonstrate sounds/appearances of "major problems."
> I'd experienced/fixed most of them already. On my 8 month old commuter bike.
> 
> Lactose intolerant tech gadgets must go.
> My bike broke again last week--figured your phone was due for probs.
> We must hire witch doctor, to rid island of such machine & circuit curses!


Forest green is do much better than black. Santa did a great job.
Hm. Mechanic class sounds weird.  He actually destroyed a bike?
You think the island is hunted by a bad tec spirit?! Or should we blame it on the mole rats? I might need to ask the landlord for help regarding the witch doctor.


----------



## Ludmilla

Furniture coming today!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone is hanging in there. Phone works sporadically since milk encounter. Will be a few days til they get my model in. So access is hit or miss.
> Not lost just waiting on new phone


A New phone? That's great, Murphy. Wihat model will it be?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Furniture coming today!!


Keep cool, Ludmilla! You will be happy to have your furniture.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> A New phone? That's great, Murphy. Wihat model will it be?



Replacing with similar iPhone 6S+ as is warranty issue.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Replacing with similar iPhone 6S+ as is warranty issue.



And don't forget to use your Lifeproof case. First call to your Mum ... She might surprise you by hearing you perfectly...


----------



## Murphy47

Nope.  She didn’t like it last year. Won’t like it now. But she’ll just have to deal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope.  She didn’t like it last year. Won’t like it now. But she’ll just have to deal.


Mothers.... 
Glad that you get a new phone within warranty.


----------



## Ludmilla

It's done.
I'm done.
I need a beer. 
Guys from the moving company were great. I will never ever move with friends and family again.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> It's done.
> I'm done.
> I need a beer.
> Guys from the moving company were great. I will never ever move with friends and family again.




Yeah - for finally moving! Do you now have all your stuff with you?

Moving company came and estimated 100 standard moving boxes. The cost estimation is more than I usually spend for a holiday with my family 

Now spending a lot time in Home Depot.

Chinese product delovers are at it again: 



Poor solar creatures captured in glass mugs with hole in bottom. 




And one must not forget the leftover spirits of past springdays glowing forever...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It's done.
> I'm done.
> I need a beer.
> Guys from the moving company were great. I will never ever move with friends and family again.


Bravo, bravo, bravo! 
Now, just sit down, relax and have a drink.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hm. Mechanic class sounds weird.  He actually destroyed a bike?
> You think the island is hunted by a bad tec spirit?! Or should we blame it on the mole rats?


Yes. Was shocked by the destruction demo.
But, as class began with tales of his youthful surfing days--nothing should have shocked me.

Mole rats are not skilled enough for phone & machinery curses. Evil spirits, definitely.

Glad moving went so well!


Senf said:


> And one must not forget the leftover spirits of past springdays glowing forever...


Is it wrong that I am fascinated by those lamp-eyed skulls?!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It's done.
> I'm done.
> I need a beer.
> Guys from the moving company were great. I will never ever move with friends and family again.


Yayyy!!!  Go have that beer!


----------



## remainsilly

Received 2 surprise gifts!


Heroclip(shown with patagonia atom sling)--a swiveling carabiner clip&hook, to hold/hang <50lbs. of my junk!


Bicycle charm, JA/sterling silver 

Oh boy! Even baby sloth is thrilled!


----------



## Mariapia

Rain, rain, rain once more.
And my Khaki Le Pliage again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I have to pinch myself this morning.... The sun is back, at least for now.
Time to take out a leather bag.
My Zanellato Postina is going out of the closet, at last.


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4094050
> Ladies, I have to pinch myself this morning.... The sun is back, at least for now.
> Time to take out a leather bag.
> My Zanellato Postina is going out of the closet, at last.



Gorgeous color! Great bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Gorgeous color! Great bag!


Thank you Senf. I wear it crossbody. I got it from Yoox some time ago. The quality of the leather is amazing.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4094050
> Ladies, I have to pinch myself this morning.... The sun is back, at least for now.
> Time to take out a leather bag.
> My Zanellato Postina is going out of the closet, at last.


 Smooshy & vibrant!


----------



## Murphy47

It’s gorgeous, Mariapia! Posing on everyone’s favorite chair too. 
Glad you have some sun today. Cloudy and humid here. Indoor chores for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4094050
> Ladies, I have to pinch myself this morning.... The sun is back, at least for now.
> Time to take out a leather bag.
> My Zanellato Postina is going out of the closet, at last.


Yayyyy for sun!!  Beautiful color!


----------



## remainsilly

Hi, islanders!
Am cleaning upholstery. Sounds MUCH more interesting than is.
Also causes me to rue day I agreed to custom furniture--& designer produced living room of cream colored "s" fabric.


Man's solution was to buy aerosol can of woolite carpet cleaner. Give it to me. And say, "It has a scrubber brush attached!"

No. Soooooooooooooooo f***ing no.
I found another way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Yeah - for finally moving! Do you now have all your stuff with you?
> 
> Moving company came and estimated 100 standard moving boxes. The cost estimation is more than I usually spend for a holiday with my family
> 
> Now spending a lot time in Home Depot.
> 
> Chinese product delovers are at it again:
> View attachment 4092337
> 
> 
> Poor solar creatures captured in glass mugs with hole in bottom.
> 
> View attachment 4092338
> 
> 
> And one must not forget the leftover spirits of past springdays glowing forever...


I am having most of my stuff with me as I am still having a spot at the country. But, there is finally a wardrobe for my clothes. 
Moving companys are expensive. But, take away lots of stress and work. Hope your company is a good one. When do you plan to move?
Good grief. Those animals in those glass things (are those Bierkrüge?) are - challenge for the eyes!


Mariapia said:


> Bravo, bravo, bravo!
> Now, just sit down, relax and have a drink.


Not really time to relax. Had to clean up the chaos at the country.
Good thing: my long lost Sherlock DVD was hinding behind the bed. 
Bad thing: found 4 screws that must be part of the huge boxes under my moved bed. 


remainsilly said:


> Received 2 surprise gifts!
> View attachment 4092617
> 
> Heroclip(shown with patagonia atom sling)--a swiveling carabiner clip&hook, to hold/hang <50lbs. of my junk!
> View attachment 4092618
> 
> Bicycle charm, JA/sterling silver
> 
> Oh boy! Even baby sloth is thrilled!
> View attachment 4092641


I think this hook is cool. And the charm is very pretty!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4094050
> Ladies, I have to pinch myself this morning.... The sun is back, at least for now.
> Time to take out a leather bag.
> My Zanellato Postina is going out of the closet, at last.


You know that I am soooooo envious of that bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hi, islanders!
> Am cleaning upholstery. Sounds MUCH more interesting than is.
> Also causes me to rue day I agreed to custom furniture--& designer produced living room of cream colored "s" fabric.
> View attachment 4094707
> 
> Man's solution was to buy aerosol can of woolite carpet cleaner. Give it to me. And say, "It has a scrubber brush attached!"
> 
> No. Soooooooooooooooo f***ing no.
> I found another way.


Cleaning is so un-fun. 
Who invented this?
And who is going to invent the self cleaning house?!
The bed that moved has wooden custom boxes. Whole thing is bloody heavy. And it did not only hide my DVD. There was dirt galore.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Hi, islanders!
> Am cleaning upholstery. Sounds MUCH more interesting than is.
> Also causes me to rue day I agreed to custom furniture--& designer produced living room of cream colored "s" fabric.
> View attachment 4094707
> 
> Man's solution was to buy aerosol can of woolite carpet cleaner. Give it to me. And say, "It has a scrubber brush attached!"
> 
> No. Soooooooooooooooo f***ing no.
> I found another way.



Sometimes men are just adorable 





Ludmilla said:


> I am having most of my stuff with me as I am still having a spot at the country. But, there is finally a wardrobe for my clothes.
> Moving companys are expensive. But, take away lots of stress and work. Hope your company is a good one. When do you plan to move?
> Good grief. Those animals in those glass things (are those Bierkrüge?) are - challenge for the eyes!
> 
> Not really time to relax. Had to clean up the chaos at the country.
> Good thing: my long lost Sherlock DVD was hinding behind the bed.
> Bad thing: found 4 screws that must be part of the huge boxes under my moved bed.




Oh yes for Sherlock ! No for the screws! Hopefully they are not part of the bed itself!

Took one of the more expensive companies but with a reputable name. Worth spending more money but having less hastle!

No more under bed boxes for me! Neato (my cleaning robot) will have an easier job then. New house has 4 walk in wardrobes - so will be moving with less furniture!




Technically I am on a bag ban, but decided that under 90 Euro bags and small leather goods don’t count. So got new coach bag and wallet for a steal (120 Euro for both brand new with tags) and don‘t feel like cheating 

Really love both items!
The bag is pink too but it doesn’t show on the pic.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I think this hook is cool. And the charm is very prett


 Thanks
Wore charm & used hook for morning bike ride.
Both excellent.
Nice to suspend sling bag, so its back dries, during breaks--I "glow" a lot during summer exercise.


Ludmilla said:


> Cleaning is so un-fun.
> Who invented this?
> And who is going to invent the self cleaning house?!
> The bed that moved has wooden custom boxes. Whole thing is bloody heavy. And it did not only hide my DVD. There was dirt galore.


Sherlock returneth! Is good.

Hmm. I think technology tries for "self-doing" conveniences.
They either upload your personal information to rogue servers--or require expensive parts/repair, almost monthly.

With my simple rock, stick & dish towel, I shall conquer anything!


Senf said:


> Sometimes men are just adorable


Perfectly said.


Senf said:


> Really love both items!
> The bag is pink too but it doesn’t show on the pic.


I am ALL about wallet+bag purchases! Nice choice.

@Murphy47
Great cat! You are doing very kind work.
CAT Owners Club - Pics of your babies!!
After reading about him, believe you MUST read Neil Gaiman's short story, _The Price._
Here, in full:
http://www.*****wick.com/amacker/bean/price.html
(note: tpf is censoring word in link. To protect the tender masses from good writing. Type addy into browser, substituting "female dog" b-word for asterisks.)


----------



## Mariapia

Raining again this morning. Yesterday two motorways were flooded in Parisian area.
Fortunately there was no rain in the afternoon. Rafa Nadal won Roland Garros tennis tournament once again.
Rafa is simply the best!


----------



## Mariapia

Here is a pic...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4096139
> View attachment 4096136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic...


Oh dear.
Seems motorway drainage design needs a rethink.
Or people should not challenge high water in tiny cars.
Or both.
But, human nature seems to vote for adding more chaos.
Hope rains ease soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4096139
> View attachment 4096136
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a pic...


Oh my goodness Mariapia!  How terrible and deep!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly project o' day:
1)Remove huge annoying pompom, from winter hat. So fits into coat pocket.
2)Think, "Hmm. What can I do with this weird puffy thing?"
3) Find key ring & make charm for diesel reboot tote.




I predict charm will gather filth & shed.
Then be tossed. 
But, hey, why not try?


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Silly project o' day:
> 1)Remove huge annoying pompom, from winter hat. So fits into coat pocket.
> 2)Think, "Hmm. What can I do with this weird puffy thing?"
> 3) Find key ring & make charm for diesel reboot tote.
> View attachment 4096750
> 
> View attachment 4096751
> 
> I predict charm will gather filth & shed.
> Then be tossed.
> But, hey, why not try?



Love  the tote!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Silly project o' day:
> 1)Remove huge annoying pompom, from winter hat. So fits into coat pocket.
> 2)Think, "Hmm. What can I do with this weird puffy thing?"
> 3) Find key ring & make charm for diesel reboot tote.
> View attachment 4096750
> 
> View attachment 4096751
> 
> I predict charm will gather filth & shed.
> Then be tossed.
> But, hey, why not try?


Great idea, remainsilly. I love Diesel bags too.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Silly project o' day:
> 1)Remove huge annoying pompom, from winter hat. So fits into coat pocket.
> 2)Think, "Hmm. What can I do with this weird puffy thing?"
> 3) Find key ring & make charm for diesel reboot tote.
> View attachment 4096750
> 
> View attachment 4096751
> 
> I predict charm will gather filth & shed.
> Then be tossed.
> But, hey, why not try?


Love that tote!


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s a beautiful sunny day here today. I’m waiting to go to work. What bags are we in today?  It’s a thrifted Chanel day for me


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4097380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a beautiful sunny day here today. I’m waiting to go to work. What bags are we in today?  It’s a thrifted Chanel day for me


I wondered how this project turned out--looks great!

Patagonia atom sling & I, again, attacking traffic on a bicycle.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4097380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a beautiful sunny day here today. I’m waiting to go to work. What bags are we in today?  It’s a thrifted Chanel day for me


Wow! I am jealous, Tomsmom. 
No Chanel for me today... Rain is comingand I havean appointment at the osteopath's . That means I had better carry a lightweight tote if I don't want to be scolded....


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4097380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s a beautiful sunny day here today. I’m waiting to go to work. What bags are we in today?  It’s a thrifted Chanel day for me



That is one good looking bag! 
Here’s my newest acquisition. Michael Kira Lydia. 
Cats all fine but keeping me busy with cleanup and feeding. 
Off to take mom out for the day. 
Damn. Won’t let me post pics again. Will try again later.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I am jealous, Tomsmom.
> No Chanel for me today... Rain is comingand I havean appointment at the osteopath's . That means I had better carry a lightweight tote if I don't want to be scolded....


So sorry about the weather that stinks


----------



## Senf

It has been terribly hot the past 2 weeks here. Now weather from France has arrived in Austria. Many floods here.

Was captured on video by a hiker!


Well I guess I‘ll have to search for my Kiplings then!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> It has been terribly hot the past 2 weeks here. Now weather from France has arrived in Austria. Many floods here.
> 
> Was captured on video by a hiker!
> 
> 
> Well I guess I‘ll have to search for my Kiplings then!



Incredible! I hope the bad weather won't last as long as here.
Be careful, Kipling bags are not waterproof. 
I was caught in the rain with one and everything inside got drenched....


----------



## millivanilli

millivanilli said:


> xxx politics are not allowed here -Admin




things have changed as I saw recently )


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> things have changed as I saw recently )



Did I miss something? I didn’t think anyone expressed a political thought on this particular thread?


----------



## millivanilli

Murphy47 said:


> Did I miss something? I didn’t think anyone expressed a political thought on this particular thread?


naaa everything's fine


----------



## Murphy47

millivanilli said:


> naaa everything's fine



K. 
Wish I knew why I can’t post photos. It’s annoying.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> K.
> Wish I knew why I can’t post photos. It’s annoying.


I used to blame my cat for everything. 
Did you like Gaiman story?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I used to blame my cat for everything.
> Did you like Gaiman story?



Phone not cooperating. Can’t follow links or anything. Will look up when Stef is done working for the day.


----------



## remainsilly

Tiger attack with coffee today.


Digging this artwork!
Also received present from NZ.
Posted photos here:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/anybody-have-any-real-life-experience-with-deadly-ponies-bags.802189/page-5#post-32348533"]Anybody have any real life experience with Deadly Ponies bags?[/URL]


----------



## Mariapia

Nothing New, ladies... The sky is still gray and it might rain again...
Time to take out a... waterproof colourful bag...


----------



## Mariapia

Wow, look at what I have just seen on the Internet. 
A shame Monnierfreres doesn't give us the dimensions.
What do you think, ladies?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4098366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at what I have just seen on the Internet.
> A shame Monnierfreres doesn't give us the dimensions.
> What do you think, ladies?


I really like the Stella bag and I love that you have such colorful LP’s


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I really like the Stella bag and I love that you have such colorful LP’s


I have seen Stella bags in real life and they are beautifully made. 
I love that one, really..
It's expensive, though. €645.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I have seen Stella bags in real life and they are beautifully made.
> I love that one, really..
> It's expensive, though. €645.


There’s no dislike button...for the Stella price.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> There’s no dislike button...for the Stella price.


No, unfortunately...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> There’s no dislike button...for the Stella price.


No, unfortunately...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4098291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing New, ladies... The sky is still gray and it might rain again...
> Time to take out a... waterproof colourful bag...


This is my favorite, of all your collection.
Bag ninjas, attack!!!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4098366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at what I have just seen on the Internet.
> A shame Monnierfreres doesn't give us the dimensions.
> What do you think, ladies?


Not a fan, sorry.
Same reasons I dislike hermes evelyne--perforated design & turning wearer into walking billboard advert.
Also, I find stella's vegan-vinyl-schtick a bit too smug & overpriced.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This is my favorite, of all your collection.
> Bag ninjas, attack!!!
> 
> Not a fan, sorry.
> Same reasons I dislike hermes evelyne--perforated design & turning wearer into walking billboard advert.
> Also, I find stella's vegan-vinyl-schtick a bit too
> I totally agree, remainsilly.
> Yet, where I live no one knows who Stella is.
> @mariapia trying to comfort herself..


----------



## remainsilly

New deadly ponies scarf(smokey and the gambit, dawn, 90cm silk twill), JA sterling silver bicycle charm, baseballism whurlitzer wallet & purple converse


Rushed today--scarf "fancies" flung-on casual look.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> New deadly ponies scarf(smokey and the gambit, dawn, 90cm silk twill), JA sterling silver bicycle charm, baseballism whurlitzer wallet & purple converse
> View attachment 4098528
> 
> Rushed today--scarf "fancies" flung-on casual look.


This looks great!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hellooooooo ladies!
Life has been a bit busy and I fell off the island for a few days.  Miss my train rides. They were perfect for doing tpf. 

@Senf this weather looks frightening! We had a lot of rain, today. Thank God nothing like that in my closest area. Other parts of the country were not so lucky.

@ Mariapia your weather is really sickening. But, it will get better! It must get better. 
I am not a huge fan of Stella M. Her styles do not speak to me amd I am just no fan of pleather. I rather wear nylon instead.

@Murphy47 you have adopted a beautiful cat! Is it still around? Or did it left for some other place?
Hope your phone gets "well" again, soon.

@remainsilly always on adventures tour.  You know that this Diesel tote is gorgeous?

@millivanilli welcome back!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ugh. This evening I learned that there will be a surprise strike tomorrow. 
No underground. No bus. Nothing. Or almost nothing. 
I fear someone is facing a looooooong walk to work.


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> Be careful, Kipling bags are not waterproof.
> I was caught in the rain with one and everything inside got drenched....
> 
> View attachment 4098291
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing New, ladies... The sky is still gray and it might rain again...
> Time to take out a... waterproof colourful bag...



Oh no! Thanks for the tip! Will have to go for my only Longchamp then. Is not as pretty as yours though!



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4098366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, look at what I have just seen on the Internet.
> 
> What do you think, ladies?



Like the bags - especially the Falabella, but I think is totally overpriced for being a piece of plastic.

Her perfumes though are .
Have eliminated all my other scents after I found Stella! My only perfume now! 



Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This evening I learned that there will be a surprise strike tomorrow.
> No underground. No bus. Nothing. Or almost nothing.
> I fear someone is facing a looooooong walk to work.



Oh no! What’s the reason for the strike?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This evening I learned that there will be a surprise strike tomorrow.
> No underground. No bus. Nothing. Or almost nothing.
> I fear someone is facing a looooooong walk to work.


Oh dear! We have had train strikes for weeks now. People are exhausted and angry. 
I saw a programme about German trains two days ago. Are all the companies on strike?
Be patient, Ludmilla. I hope you will be able to catch a train.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Oh no! Thanks for the tip! Will have to go for my only Longchamp then. Is not as pretty as yours though!
> 
> 
> 
> Like the bags - especially the Falabella, but I think is totally overpriced for being a piece of plastic.
> 
> Her perfumes though are .
> Have eliminated all my other scents after I found Stella! My only perfume now!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! What’s the reason for the strike?


I love the Falabella too but I agree, it costs a fortune. I once went to a Stella boutique and the SAs justified the high prices of course: special metal, special material, country of origin ( Italy) and so on...
Nothing really convincing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Oh no! Thanks for the tip! Will have to go for my only Longchamp then. Is not as pretty as yours though!
> 
> 
> 
> Like the bags - especially the Falabella, but I think is totally overpriced for being a piece of plastic.
> 
> Her perfumes though are .
> Have eliminated all my other scents after I found Stella! My only perfume now!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! What’s the reason for the strike?


Just a warning strike.


Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! We have had train strikes for weeks now. People are exhausted and angry.
> I saw a programme about German trains two days ago. Are all the companies on strike?
> Be patient, Ludmilla. I hope you will be able to catch a train.


No, only the company of the area around here was on strike.
Came 1,5 hours late to work. 
I remember that you wrote about long strikes in F. Hope your situation improves quickly!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This looks great!


Thanks
Irony=received sooooooo many compliments on shoes.
Which were found on bargain shelf, year or so ago.


Ludmilla said:


> remainsilly always on adventures tour.  You know that this Diesel tote is gorgeous?


Every adventure is another country.
Of which I am sole inhabitant--at least for peaceful 5 minutes of day.

Irony #2=diesel tote also bargain rack find, years ago. And thoroughly abused by me. Not even collonil applied.


Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This evening I learned that there will be a surprise strike tomorrow.
> No underground. No bus. Nothing. Or almost nothing.
> I fear someone is facing a looooooong walk to work.


Join me at the lake.
As I imagine being elsewhere--an easier, less hectic place.
For 5 minutes today.


Note: latest phone update is a minefield o' fun. Especially with photos. Change--I dislike.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Just a warning strike.
> 
> No, only the company of the area around here was on strike.
> Came 1,5 hours late to work.
> I remember that you wrote about long strikes in F. Hope your situation improves quickly!



Oh dear! Will they strike tomorrow too?
Having a walk in the morning is nice...but not in that weather!


----------



## Senf

Technically still on bag ban. So was happy to find this beauty. Liebeskind strap with matching wristlet.
Oh so sparkling!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> View attachment 4099736
> 
> 
> Technically still on bag ban. So was happy to find this beauty. Liebeskind strap with matching wristlet.
> Oh so sparkling!


Lovely find, Senf!


----------



## Murphy47

Look out! I can post pics today. 
After much indecision and a sore shoulder, I settled in this bag for the summer. 
Cat duties coupled with lack of ability to post has kept me quiet the last few days. Hopefully we are back in business.


----------



## Senf

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4100352
> 
> Look out! I can post pics today.
> After much indecision and a sore shoulder, I settled in this bag for the summer.
> Cat duties coupled with lack of ability to post has kept me quiet the last few days. Hopefully we are back in business.



Love the bag! I sm a sucker for Hoboes 
How is the cat?


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Love the bag! I sm a sucker for Hoboes
> How is the cat?



Cat is bored with basement. As he is not fixed yet his time upstairs is limited. 
He’s a beauty and recovering nicely from his “skirmish” with local wildlife. 
Tried posting again. No go. Argh.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4100352
> 
> Look out! I can post pics today.
> After much indecision and a sore shoulder, I settled in this bag for the summer.
> Cat duties coupled with lack of ability to post has kept me quiet the last few days. Hopefully we are back in business.



Nice hobo bag!  Looks great for the summer.


----------



## remainsilly

Wow. HATE the pop-up adverts, after log-in.
Fill entire screen, until closed.
Gives me that warm feeling of being valued tpf member--for only my wallet contents.


----------



## remainsilly

Received another signed jersey from player.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Received another signed jersey from player.
> View attachment 4100618


So very cool!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> Irony=received sooooooo many compliments on shoes.
> Which were found on bargain shelf, year or so ago.
> 
> Every adventure is another country.
> Of which I am sole inhabitant--at least for peaceful 5 minutes of day.
> 
> Irony #2=diesel tote also bargain rack find, years ago. And thoroughly abused by me. Not even collonil applied.
> 
> Join me at the lake.
> As I imagine being elsewhere--an easier, less hectic place.
> For 5 minutes today.
> View attachment 4099575
> 
> Note: latest phone update is a minefield o' fun. Especially with photos. Change--I dislike.


Friend is here thus weekend. We will visit a castle today.
Considering which bag to take. 


Senf said:


> View attachment 4099736
> 
> 
> Technically still on bag ban. So was happy to find this beauty. Liebeskind strap with matching wristlet.
> Oh so sparkling!


Thank God, no. It was only a warning strike. Hopefully there won't be any others.

Hm. Did not know that Liebeskind is doing straps. Might need to take a look. Yours is very cool!


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4100352
> 
> Look out! I can post pics today.
> After much indecision and a sore shoulder, I settled in this bag for the summer.
> Cat duties coupled with lack of ability to post has kept me quiet the last few days. Hopefully we are back in business.


Oooh! Pretty.
We also need cat photos of course. 


remainsilly said:


> Received another signed jersey from player.
> View attachment 4100618


Yay! Baseball season!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, ladies!
One of my closest friends is visiting this weekend. She is the one I travel with, normally. This year we are not able to travel together. 
But, we are doing some sight seeing in the big city.

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4100352
> 
> Look out! I can post pics today.
> After much indecision and a sore shoulder, I settled in this bag for the summer.
> Cat duties coupled with lack of ability to post has kept me quiet the last few days. Hopefully we are back in business.


Beautiful hobo, Murphy. Very casual chic for the summer. 


Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> One of my closest friends is visiting this weekend. She is the one I travel with, normally. This year we are not able to travel together.
> But, we are doing some sight seeing in the big city.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!


Have a lovely day with your friend, Ludmilla. Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Today is our annual block party and my moms birthday.  The street will be closed off and we’ll have a dj and rides for the kids... so nice!  And the weather is perfect!  I wish you could all be here!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Today is our annual block party and my moms birthday.  The street will be closed off and we’ll have a dj and rides for the kids... so nice!  And the weather is perfect!  I wish you could all be here!



Sounds like fun! 
My street is full of retirees so no block parties. 
I like to go to other people’s tho. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> One of my closest friends is visiting this weekend. She is the one I travel with, normally. This year we are not able to travel together.
> But, we are doing some sight seeing in the big city.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!



Hope your day has been awesome!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful hobo, Murphy. Very casual chic for the summer.
> 
> Have a lovely day with your friend, Ludmilla. Enjoy every minute of it.



Thanks! Casual is the buzzword in this heat! 
Hope your day was great!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Friend is here thus weekend. We will visit a castle today.
> Considering which bag to take.
> 
> Thank God, no. It was only a warning strike. Hopefully there won't be any others.
> 
> Hm. Did not know that Liebeskind is doing straps. Might need to take a look. Yours is very cool!
> 
> Oooh! Pretty.
> We also need cat photos of course.
> 
> Yay! Baseball season!



Love it!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Friend is here thus weekend. We will visit a castle today.
> Considering which bag to take.


For castle, Lady Oak lexy or khaki lp.


Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> One of my closest friends is visiting this weekend. She is the one I travel with, normally. This year we are not able to travel together.
> But, we are doing some sight seeing in the big city.
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!


Hope you enjoy sightseeing. Guessing which castle.


Tomsmom said:


> Today is our annual block party and my moms birthday.  The street will be closed off and we’ll have a dj and rides for the kids... so nice!  And the weather is perfect!  I wish you could all be here!


Sounds very nice! 
I would go, especially for free cupcakes. 


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like fun!
> My street is full of retirees so no block parties.
> I like to go to other people’s tho. Lol.


Mine host church swim events all summer. So someone else will pay to clean/maintain pool.
Another loves huge monster trucks & boats.
So, hey--it's a party *every* day!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
Stopping for train.


Finding my new soulmate.


Feeding art/coffee addiction.


----------



## remainsilly

Lookie!
Hermes has a baseball bag.


A *WHITE*, >*$13K USD* bag.
It's my own personal hellish nightmare on earth.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Lookie!
> Hermes has a baseball bag.
> View attachment 4102045
> 
> A *WHITE*, >*$13K USD* bag.
> It's my own personal hellish nightmare on earth.



It’s not THAT cute. But I do like it.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It’s not THAT cute. But I do like it.


Agreed, like.
But I spill things. And price is ridiculous.


----------



## remainsilly

No f***ing way! I got one!


Obsessive collection may be complete. 
https://starbuckschannel.com/tristan-eaton-goes-to-sumatra-for-a-cup-of-coffee/


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Lookie!
> Hermes has a baseball bag.
> View attachment 4102045
> 
> A *WHITE*, >*$13K USD* bag.
> It's my own personal hellish nightmare on earth.



It is really cool! As baseball is a non existing sport in my area I would not pay that much.
Like the fun factor in a bag. But here - two digits too much for my taste and wallet at the moment.




remainsilly said:


> No f***ing way! I got one!
> View attachment 4102153
> 
> Obsessive collection may be complete.
> https://starbuckschannel.com/tristan-eaton-goes-to-sumatra-for-a-cup-of-coffee/



Wow! Congratulations! So cool! Really great artwork. Love the tiger, am obsessed with cats.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, Ladies.
Sounds like everyone had a great Saturday!


remainsilly said:


> No f***ing way! I got one!
> View attachment 4102153
> 
> Obsessive collection may be complete.
> https://starbuckschannel.com/tristan-eaton-goes-to-sumatra-for-a-cup-of-coffee/


Oooooh. This is cool! Are you going to use it?


remainsilly said:


> Lookie!
> Hermes has a baseball bag.
> View attachment 4102045
> 
> A *WHITE*, >*$13K USD* bag.
> It's my own personal hellish nightmare on earth.


Hehe. In this life I will never be able to spend this kind of money on a handbag. Not sure if I would if I could. 
It looks fun, though. 



Tomsmom said:


> Today is our annual block party and my moms birthday.  The street will be closed off and we’ll have a dj and rides for the kids... so nice!  And the weather is perfect!  I wish you could all be here!


How did your party go?


----------



## Ludmilla

We changed plans yesterday and went to one of the lakes around.


----------



## Ludmilla

I also did some shopping and got the small Bilberry LP. No Miaou as I was not sure, if I would use it. 
Got some French glasses, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4102407
> 
> View attachment 4102406
> 
> I also did some shopping and got the small Bilberry LP. No Miaou as I was not sure, if I would use it.
> Got some French glasses, too.
> View attachment 4102410


Beautiful pics, Ludmilla.
Seems you are having very nice weather now.
Congrats on your purchases. French glasses are the best.
And small LPs are adorable. I have one in red but rarely use it as I carry too many things all the time.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> It is really cool! As baseball is a non existing sport in my area I would not pay that much.
> Like the fun factor in a bag. But here - two digits too much for my taste and wallet at the moment.
> 
> Wow! Congratulations! So cool! Really great artwork. Love the tiger, am obsessed with cats.


Thanks.
Own bolide 31cm. 45 would be huge luggage. White luggage.
Yes, seems geared to US market not EU. As usual.

Something about this artwork struck me. Probably urban graffiti vibe.
Do you like tigers specifically, or all cats?


Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh. This is cool! Are you going to use it?


Thanks.
Seems so...


Most of my collections are things to use.
Or art to enjoy. Or both.
Storing things untouched, to dream of escalated prices & selling on ebay, is not my style.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. In this life I will never be able to spend this kind of money on a handbag. Not sure if I would if I could.
> It looks fun, though.


My top cost was for new bolide 31. Was it worth it? Unsure. 
I should post more photos of it on tpf, to convince the world I might be terribly important.  But, meh. Doing other things.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4102407
> 
> View attachment 4102406
> 
> I also did some shopping and got the small Bilberry LP. No Miaou as I was not sure, if I would use it.
> Got some French glasses, too.
> View attachment 4102410


Beautiful photos, especially water.
Yes, save the cat lp for me.
Nice glasses! Fancy, yet not too fancy.
----
Friend was in head-on auto collision last night. Thanks to modern vehicle safety features, she is okay. I am amazed how these things work.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Own bolide 31cm. 45 would be huge luggage. White luggage.
> Yes, seems geared to US market not EU. As usual.
> 
> Something about this artwork struck me. Probably urban graffiti vibe.
> Do you like tigers specifically, or all cats?
> 
> Thanks.
> Seems so...
> View attachment 4102649
> 
> Most of my collections are things to use.
> Or art to enjoy. Or both.
> Storing things untouched, to dream of escalated prices & selling on ebay, is not my style.
> 
> My top cost was for new bolide 31. Was it worth it? Unsure.
> I should post more photos of it on tpf, to convince the world I might be terribly important.  But, meh. Doing other things.
> 
> Beautiful photos, especially water.
> Yes, save the cat lp for me.
> Nice glasses! Fancy, yet not too fancy.
> ----
> Friend was in head-on auto collision last night. Thanks to modern vehicle safety features, she is okay. I am amazed how these things work.


Glad your friend is safe, remainsilly.
Yes, modern vehicles are a lot safer.
We have a few electric cars in the area, Renault Zoé, especially. Such a cute model.
Only trouble is... they make no noise at all, you can't hear them coming and unless you are very careful when crossing a road, you can be in danger, as a pedestrian or a "biker" like you.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Glad your friend is safe, remainsilly.
> Yes, modern vehicles are a lot safer.
> We have a few electric cars in the area, Renault Zoé, especially. Such a cute model.
> Only trouble is... they make no noise at all, you can't hear them coming and unless you are very careful when crossing a road, you can be in danger, as a pedestrian or a "biker" like you.


Thanks.
In US, electric cars now engineered to make some noise. For just that reason.


----------



## remainsilly

Saw discussion in other thread:
cannot wear hermes victoria II bag on shoulder.


Must be same as mulberry bayswater myth. Or I have freakish arms.

Wear my vicster on-shoulder all the time, even with winter clothes.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/victoria-ii-fourre-tout-35-black-phw-jpg.3553571/


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Saw discussion in other thread:
> cannot wear hermes victoria II bag on shoulder.
> 
> 
> Must be same as mulberry bayswater myth. Or I have freakish arms.
> 
> Wear my vicster on-shoulder all the time, even with winter clothes.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/victoria-ii-fourre-tout-35-black-phw-jpg.3553571/



Skinny people have other bag options than people with a fuller figure 
I am a Rubens figure so can relate


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Skinny people have other bag options than people with a fuller figure
> I am a Rubens figure so can relate


This makes sense.
Rubens painted GREAT tigers/cats!


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Something about this artwork struck me. Probably urban graffiti vibe.
> Do you like tigers specifically, or all cats?
> 
> Thanks.
> Seems so...
> View attachment 4102649
> 
> Most of my collections are things to use.
> Or art to enjoy. Or both.
> Storing things untouched, to dream of escalated prices & selling on ebay, is not my style.
> 
> ----
> Friend was in head-on auto collision last night. Thanks to modern vehicle safety features, she is okay. I am amazed how these things work.



This artwork really speaks to me. I like all cats. There was a time in my life that much in my life was about cats. Had to put down my own cat 3 years ago, since then have not had a cat in my life.
Love the cup - it incorporates so much that I like. Love Japanese culture and artwork- which is also represented. 

Great that your friend is safe!

What is that stupidity with the European union! Curving of cucumbers is regulated, but sounds of electric cars not? 
In my country it is mandatory for electric cars to make noise.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful pics, Ludmilla.
> Seems you are having very nice weather now.
> Congrats on your purchases. French glasses are the best.
> And small LPs are adorable. I have one in red but rarely use it as I carry too many things all the time.


Thank you! 
I am very happy with my new glasses. They are so pretty. 
I do use my small LPs quite often. They are good for adventures when I try to carry less. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Own bolide 31cm. 45 would be huge luggage. White luggage.
> Yes, seems geared to US market not EU. As usual.
> 
> Something about this artwork struck me. Probably urban graffiti vibe.
> Do you like tigers specifically, or all cats?
> 
> Thanks.
> Seems so...
> View attachment 4102649
> 
> Most of my collections are things to use.
> Or art to enjoy. Or both.
> Storing things untouched, to dream of escalated prices & selling on ebay, is not my style.
> 
> My top cost was for new bolide 31. Was it worth it? Unsure.
> I should post more photos of it on tpf, to convince the world I might be terribly important.  But, meh. Doing other things.
> 
> Beautiful photos, especially water.
> Yes, save the cat lp for me.
> Nice glasses! Fancy, yet not too fancy.
> ----
> Friend was in head-on auto collision last night. Thanks to modern vehicle safety features, she is okay. I am amazed how these things work.


Oh no! Your poor friend! I hope she was not too scared and shaken.
Your new mug is very very cool! I like it a lot. Would look great with Miaou! 
Thank you for the glass compliments. They are very heavy. I can smack heads with them. 


Mariapia said:


> Glad your friend is safe, remainsilly.
> Yes, modern vehicles are a lot safer.
> We have a few electric cars in the area, Renault Zoé, especially. Such a cute model.
> Only trouble is... they make no noise at all, you can't hear them coming and unless you are very careful when crossing a road, you can be in danger, as a pedestrian or a "biker" like you.


Oh yes! This is true. Those "silent" new cars can be dangerous!


Senf said:


> Skinny people have other bag options than people with a fuller figure
> I am a Rubens figure so can relate


I can relate, too! My have troubles with bags on my shoulders. Often enough, they do not fit. 


Senf said:


> This artwork really speaks to me. I like all cats. There was a time in my life that much in my life was about cats. Had to put down my own cat 3 years ago, since then have not had a cat in my life.
> Love the cup - it incorporates so much that I like. Love Japanese culture and artwork- which is also represented.
> 
> Great that your friend is safe!
> 
> What is that stupidity with the European union! Curving of cucumbers is regulated, but sounds of electric cars not?
> In my country it is mandatory for electric cars to make noise.


The EU is always full of wonders.


----------



## Ludmilla

Castle and botanic garden today. Saw some pretty birds...


... and flowers.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Bag of the day: Bree. 




@remainsilly - Mulbs are at the country house. So oak Lexy had no luck.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Castle and botanic garden today. Saw some pretty birds...
> View attachment 4102782
> 
> ... and flowers.
> View attachment 4102778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag of the day: Bree.
> View attachment 4102783
> 
> View attachment 4102784
> 
> @remainsilly - Mulbs are at the country house. So oak Lexy had no luck.


Congrats to the photographer and owner of that gorgeous Bree bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, Ladies.
> Sounds like everyone had a great Saturday!
> 
> Oooooh. This is cool! Are you going to use it?
> 
> Hehe. In this life I will never be able to spend this kind of money on a handbag. Not sure if I would if I could.
> It looks fun, though.
> 
> 
> How did your party go?


The block party went really well. Miss 11 had 2 friends over from school and they were such nice girls, my Moms bday was great she loved the Coach rose printed crossbody bag I picked out. A successful block party !


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Saw discussion in other thread:
> cannot wear hermes victoria II bag on shoulder.
> 
> 
> Must be same as mulberry bayswater myth. Or I have freakish arms.
> 
> Wear my vicster on-shoulder all the time, even with winter clothes.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/victoria-ii-fourre-tout-35-black-phw-jpg.3553571/


You must have perfect shoulders for bags.  




Mariapia said:


> Congrats to the photographer and owner of that gorgeous Bree bag!


Thank you! 
Hope you had a lovely Sunday.


Tomsmom said:


> The block party went really well. Miss 11 had 2 friends over from school and they were such nice girls, my Moms bday was great she loved the Coach rose printed crossbody bag I picked out. A successful block party !


This sounds like a perfect weekend.  And you have chosen a very pretty gift for your mother.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> This artwork really speaks to me. I like all cats. There was a time in my life that much in my life was about cats. Had to put down my own cat 3 years ago, since then have not had a cat in my life.
> Love the cup - it incorporates so much that I like. Love Japanese culture and artwork- which is also represented.
> 
> Great that your friend is safe!


Thanks.
I thought waves/water had Asian vibe, too.
Sorry to hear of your loss.
Losing my cat was sooooooo hard! Still is sad. They worm into hearts.
Vicster bag was gift from Man in my life, when cat got sick:
Did Santa bring you an orange box? Share it here!
Special.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! Your poor friend! I hope she was not too scared and shaken.
> Your new mug is very very cool! I like it a lot. Would look great with Miaou!
> Thank you for the glass compliments. They are very heavy. I can smack heads with them.


She sent photo of herself wearing neck brace. And texted from ambulance.
Tough as nails, that one.
Would not mind finding some strong, head-smacking glasses myself.


Ludmilla said:


> Castle and botanic garden today. Saw some pretty birds...
> View attachment 4102782
> 
> ... and flowers.
> View attachment 4102778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag of the day: Bree.
> View attachment 4102783
> 
> View attachment 4102784
> 
> @remainsilly - Mulbs are at the country house. So oak Lexy had no luck.


Aha! Well, bree served admirably. As royal guard.
Beautiful gardens!
Though that seems to be an ex-cockatoo bird.



Tomsmom said:


> The block party went really well. Miss 11 had 2 friends over from school and they were such nice girls, my Moms bday was great she loved the Coach rose printed crossbody bag I picked out. A successful block party !


Do you have bag photo? Sounds cool.


Ludmilla said:


> You must have perfect shoulders for bags.


Either that, or my stubborn determination not to be forced into hand-carry-only styles.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Castle and botanic garden today. Saw some pretty birds...
> View attachment 4102782
> 
> ... and flowers.
> View attachment 4102778
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag of the day: Bree.
> View attachment 4102783
> 
> View attachment 4102784
> 
> @remainsilly - Mulbs are at the country house. So oak Lexy had no luck.



Fabulous!
Natural tanned Bree Bags are the best! Your satchel looks divine!


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> I thought waves/water had Asian vibe, too.
> Sorry to hear of your loss.
> Losing my cat was sooooooo hard! Still is sad. They worm into hearts.
> Vicster bag was gift from Man in my life, when cat got sick:
> Did Santa bring you an orange box? Share it here!
> Special.
> 
> She sent photo of herself wearing neck brace. And texted from ambulance.
> Tough as nails, that one.
> Would not mind finding some strong, head-smacking glasses myself.



Oh! That’s a really pretty one - both! Bag and cat - very nice!

You have a really special man in your life.


----------



## Ludmilla

*Thanks for the bag love you all!*
Hope everyone's week started great.
Today Miss Choc is having another outing.  Maybe I can take a pic later.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> *Thanks for the bag love you all!*
> Hope everyone's week started great.
> Today Miss Choc is having another outing.  Maybe I can take a pic later.


Yes, please=photo.
Your nice outfits give me shoe pairing ideas.
Otherwise, I just wear converse sneakers with dresses & have no clue.


Senf said:


> Oh! That’s a really pretty one - both! Bag and cat - very nice!
> 
> You have a really special man in your life.


Thanks.
Have known Man since I was 11 years old.
When he punched me in arm & made me cry.
A lot of improvements happened, obviously. And we eventually married.
He cried that day. Soppy thing.
---
Well--I bought 5 raffle tickets. To support local charity.
Then won 2 of the 5 prizes!
Utter shock.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Yes, please=photo.
> Your nice outfits give me shoe pairing ideas.
> Otherwise, I just wear converse sneakers with dresses & have no clue.
> 
> Thanks.
> Have known Man since I was 11 years old.
> When he punched me in arm & made me cry.
> A lot of improvements happened, obviously. And we eventually married.
> He cried that day. Soppy thing.
> ---
> Well--I bought 5 raffle tickets. To support local charity.
> Then won 2 of the 5 prizes!
> Utter shock.


That’s really sweet about you and the Man, aww!  I’ve known dh since we were 15 yrs old.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Have known Man since I was 11 years old.
> When he punched me in arm & made me cry.
> A lot of improvements happened, obviously. And we eventually married.
> He cried that day. Soppy thing.



Oh  That‘s really sweet


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!
Weather turtle predicts rainstorms.
I tried to argue--but turtles are stubborn things.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> Weather turtle predicts rainstorms.
> I tried to argue--but turtles are stubborn things.



They ARE very stubborn. 
I have been busy ordering bags online. Too hot to shop. 
Since it’s Tuesday, it’s Moms day. Off to see Oceans 8. Should be fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> Weather turtle predicts rainstorms.
> I tried to argue--but turtles are stubborn things.


Always listen to the turtle!


Murphy47 said:


> They ARE very stubborn.
> I have been busy ordering bags online. Too hot to shop.
> Since it’s Tuesday, it’s Moms day. Off to see Oceans 8. Should be fun.


What did you get?
Have fun with, Mom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fossil today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4104939
> 
> Fossil today.


That Fossil is great, Ludmilla. I missed out on it in a private sale...
I am very reasonable at the moment.. I am waiting for the summer sales.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> They ARE very stubborn.
> I have been busy ordering bags online. Too hot to shop.
> Since it’s Tuesday, it’s Moms day. Off to see Oceans 8. Should be fun.


Been gazing at Oscar de la Renta tro bags online. And waterproof nylon travel bags.
Gotta balance fluff with practicality.
How was movie?


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4104939
> 
> Fossil today.


 Hello, Emma tote.
Cannot see shoes. Must wear my filthy sneakers again, lacking outfit guidance.


----------



## remainsilly

Whurlitzer bag & I received 2 signed/game-worn jerseys.


Catcher's was particulary soaked with sweat. Shortstop fell over railing, into berm, trying to catch ball.


Oh yes--definitely washed these beauties. Still very proud to own.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4104939
> 
> Fossil today.


Beautiful!

I’ve been unquestionably bad and could not resist a Givenchy sway bag at the Nordstrom online sale.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I’ve been unquestionably bad and could not resist a Givenchy sway bag at the Nordstrom online sale.


As I didn't know anything about the Givenchy Sway bag, I just googled it.
Wow! I love it, Tomsmom! 
What size and colour did you choose?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That Fossil is great, Ludmilla. I missed out on it in a private sale...
> I am very reasonable at the moment.. I am waiting for the summer sales.


Thank you!
I bet you have a similar, but much nicer bag in your collection. 


remainsilly said:


> Been gazing at Oscar de la Renta tro bags online. And waterproof nylon travel bags.
> Gotta balance fluff with practicality.
> How was movie?
> 
> Hello, Emma tote.
> Cannot see shoes. Must wear my filthy sneakers again, lacking outfit guidance.


I avoided feet in the pic thanks to unstylish socks. 
Sneakers are perfectly fine.


remainsilly said:


> Whurlitzer bag & I received 2 signed/game-worn jerseys.
> View attachment 4106231
> 
> Catcher's was particulary soaked with sweat. Shortstop fell over railing, into berm, trying to catch ball.
> View attachment 4106232
> 
> Oh yes--definitely washed these beauties. Still very proud to own.


Lucky girl!
But, washing machine is a must for those stinky beauties. 


Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I’ve been unquestionably bad and could not resist a Givenchy sway bag at the Nordstrom online sale.


Ooooh. I know nothing about Givenchy bags. A reveal is definitely needed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is having a nice Wednesday.
Wore the Fossil tote again.
While having several bag lusts.
Past week I spent a lot of time on the Dooney website. Then J.W. Hulme. Researched some unknown brands. Checked out the Cocinelle sale.
Had a short Speedy lust, yesterday. Saw an interesting tote that does not work for me.


And today I was thinking about several interesting Massaccesi styles.  
If we do not count the LP shopping I have been good for months. 
Maybe a little breakdown is ok?
We should meet up at the Mackerel and think about it.
Wine is ready.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Wednesday.
> Wore the Fossil tote again.
> While having several bag lusts.
> Past week I spent a lot of time on the Dooney website. Then J.W. Hulme. Researched some unknown brands. Checked out the Cocinelle sale.
> Had a short Speedy lust, yesterday. Saw an interesting tote that does not work for me.
> View attachment 4106371
> 
> And today I was thinking about several interesting Massaccesi styles.
> If we do not count the LP shopping I have been good for months.
> Maybe a little breakdown is ok?
> We should meet up at the Mackerel and think about it.
> Wine is ready.
> View attachment 4106370



So ready to be there!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> As I didn't know anything about the Givenchy Sway bag, I just googled it.
> Wow! I love it, Tomsmom!
> What size and colour did you choose?


The medium and black I just got an email that t shipped!  Eeek!


----------



## Senf

Bree of the day: taupe in bananashape. Went to drama for children with the 11 year old. Very nice - children can enjoy dramas on real stages. Loved to go with my mum. Now I am the mum!

Saw the Obag store on the way! Love them - but no, don’t spend 200 on a plastic bucket.



But definitely in for major summer vibes! 

Husband of 9 years and 11 month told me he was leaving. Yes, in for drinks big time!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Senf said:


> View attachment 4106433
> 
> 
> Bree of the day: taupe in bananashape. Went to drama for children with the 11 year old. Very nice - children can enjoy dramas on real stages. Loved to go with my mum. Now I am the mum!
> 
> Saw the Obag store on the way! Love them - but no, don’t spend 200 on a plastic bucket.
> View attachment 4106441
> 
> 
> But definitely in for major summer vibes!
> 
> Husband of 9 years and 11 month told me he was leaving. Yes, in for drinks big time!


I mostly lurk here - but - omg honey are you okay? 
I'm sending you positive vibes!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> View attachment 4106433
> 
> 
> Bree of the day: taupe in bananashape. Went to drama for children with the 11 year old. Very nice - children can enjoy dramas on real stages. Loved to go with my mum. Now I am the mum!
> 
> Saw the Obag store on the way! Love them - but no, don’t spend 200 on a plastic bucket.
> View attachment 4106441
> 
> 
> But definitely in for major summer vibes!
> 
> Husband of 9 years and 11 month told me he was leaving. Yes, in for drinks big time!



Oh Senf... sending huge hugs !!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> The medium and black I just got an email that t shipped!  Eeek!





Senf said:


> View attachment 4106433
> 
> 
> Bree of the day: taupe in bananashape. Went to drama for children with the 11 year old. Very nice - children can enjoy dramas on real stages. Loved to go with my mum. Now I am the mum!
> 
> Saw the Obag store on the way! Love them - but no, don’t spend 200 on a plastic bucket.
> View attachment 4106441
> 
> 
> But definitely in for major summer vibes!
> 
> Husband of 9 years and 11 month told me he was leaving. Yes, in for drinks big time!


Had not heard of obag--wild!
Thanks for photos & nice bree.

Rough news. Especially as moving house with kiddos. Hope you will be gentle to yourself, in hard times.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Wednesday.
> Wore the Fossil tote again.
> While having several bag lusts.
> Past week I spent a lot of time on the Dooney website. Then J.W. Hulme. Researched some unknown brands. Checked out the Cocinelle sale.
> Had a short Speedy lust, yesterday. Saw an interesting tote that does not work for me.
> View attachment 4106371
> 
> And today I was thinking about several interesting Massaccesi styles.
> If we do not count the LP shopping I have been good for months.
> Maybe a little breakdown is ok?
> We should meet up at the Mackerel and think about it.
> Wine is ready.
> View attachment 4106370


It seems Massaccesi is one of your favourite brands..
What brand is the tote in the picture? I love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> View attachment 4106433
> 
> 
> Bree of the day: taupe in bananashape. Went to drama for children with the 11 year old. Very nice - children can enjoy dramas on real stages. Loved to go with my mum. Now I am the mum!
> 
> Saw the Obag store on the way! Love them - but no, don’t spend 200 on a plastic bucket.
> View attachment 4106441
> 
> 
> But definitely in for major summer vibes!
> 
> Husband of 9 years and 11 month told me he was leaving. Yes, in for drinks big time!


Oh dear! 
Come here as often as you can, Senf, it's important to know there is a place where sorrow can be expressed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> View attachment 4106433
> 
> 
> Bree of the day: taupe in bananashape. Went to drama for children with the 11 year old. Very nice - children can enjoy dramas on real stages. Loved to go with my mum. Now I am the mum!
> 
> Saw the Obag store on the way! Love them - but no, don’t spend 200 on a plastic bucket.
> View attachment 4106441
> 
> 
> But definitely in for major summer vibes!
> 
> Husband of 9 years and 11 month told me he was leaving. Yes, in for drinks big time!


Good grief, I am so sorry. 
I hope you are ok. Drinks and hugs are always available on the island and at the Happy Mackerel.
The first one is on me.


Try to be good to yourself!
We are here to listen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It seems Massaccesi is one of your favourite brands..
> What brand is the tote in the picture? I love it!


Massaccesi bags are good quality. Also, I like the fact that I can choose lining/leather.
Maybe there will be a third Selene in my life. Bag works perfectly for me.
The tote is from Very Troubled Child.
I wish they had a bag like Speedy 30. I think I would get weak pretty fast. 
Tbc I do not need a new bag at all.


----------



## Mariapia

I can see the Speedy is still on your mind.....
I know, I know you don't need a new bag. Like everyone else here..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can see the Speedy is still on your mind.....
> I know, I know you don't need a new bag. Like everyone else here..


Yes and no. Speedy B 30 is more than 1000€, now. I am not going to spend this kind of money on it. Not having so much disposable income. I will live happily with my Bree Speedy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes and no. Speedy B 30 is more than 1000€, now. I am not going to spend this kind of money on it. Not having so much disposable income. I will live happily with my Bree Speedy.


You're right, Ludmilla. Your Bree is perfect.  €1000? Crazy!


----------



## Senf

Thanks! It is okay- actually glad that it was not my decision, I would have clinged to it for the children‘s sake. Major troubles for three years!
Can finally laugh again and actually feel happier.
But worried about custody and financial seperation.
Have not been single for a long time!

Thanks for the drink! I thoroughly enjoy coloured cocktails! The more fruit and little umbrellas the better!
Can‘t resist a cherry on a plastic stick!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Ludmilla. Your Bree is perfect.  €1000? Crazy!


If my eyes did not play me any tricks. Yes. 1000€ and a bit more.
I like to entertain the thought of owning a Speedy, but not enough to spend so much money on it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Thanks! It is okay- actually glad that it was not my decision, I would have clinged to it for the children‘s sake. Major troubles for three years!
> Can finally laugh again and actually feel happier.
> But worried about custody and financial seperation.
> Have not been single for a long time!
> 
> Thanks for the drink! I thoroughly enjoy coloured cocktails! The more fruit and little umbrellas the better!
> Can‘t resist a cherry on a plastic stick!


I am glad that you are doing well. 
There are a lot of challenges ahead, but you will manage. 
There will be more drinks, if needed. Just give a sign!


----------



## remainsilly

Time to play--spot the pretty insect on windchime!


Little, beautiful details are everywhere.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Thanks! It is okay- actually glad that it was not my decision, I would have clinged to it for the children‘s sake. Major troubles for three years!
> Can finally laugh again and actually feel happier.
> But worried about custody and financial seperation.
> Have not been single for a long time!
> 
> Thanks for the drink! I thoroughly enjoy coloured cocktails! The more fruit and little umbrellas the better!
> Can‘t resist a cherry on a plastic stick!


I am relieved, Senf. Happy to know that you feel happier now.
As for custody and finances, one thing at a time. 
You will manage. Women are strong. Men...  not that much...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am relieved, Senf. Happy to know that you feel happier now.
> As for custody and finances, one thing at a time.
> You will manage. Women are strong. Men...  not that much...



Truest thing ever. 
You will manage just fine. You are probably doing most of the parenting right now as is. 
You always have a spot to vent here!


----------



## remainsilly

Received surprise gift. 






Sales support AIDS relief, I believe. And art has a *story *(via hermes):
_A mischievous leopard has slipped into the heart of a baobab ﬂower. For the Zulu kings, this majestic big cat incarnated their noble status, while the baobab represented power and grace. The ﬂowers of this colossal tree only open at dusk, just when the leopard ventures out in search of its prey. The play on composition blends the animal and the plant into a single being, haloed by a crown of white-speckled feathers. The Ardmore artists’ collective works to promote the style and traditional imagery of the KwaZulu-Natal province of South Africa, where it was founded by Fée Halsted in 1985._


Baobab Cat, 90cm silk twill, bro/marine/vert/miel

First coffee tigers--now silk cat.
Crazy life.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Received surprise gift.
> View attachment 4107816
> 
> View attachment 4107818
> 
> View attachment 4107819
> 
> Sales support AIDS relief, I believe. And art has a *story *(via hermes):
> _A mischievous leopard has slipped into the heart of a baobab ﬂower. For the Zulu kings, this majestic big cat incarnated their noble status, while the baobab represented power and grace. The ﬂowers of this colossal tree only open at dusk, just when the leopard ventures out in search of its prey. The play on composition blends the animal and the plant into a single being, haloed by a crown of white-speckled feathers. The Ardmore artists’ collective works to promote the style and traditional imagery of the KwaZulu-Natal province of South Africa, where it was founded by Fée Halsted in 1985._
> View attachment 4107820
> 
> Baobab Cat, 90cm silk twill, bro/marine/vert/miel
> 
> First coffee tigers--now silk cat.
> Crazy life.


Wonderful carré, remainsilly!


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Thanks! It is okay- actually glad that it was not my decision, I would have clinged to it for the children‘s sake. Major troubles for three years!
> Can finally laugh again and actually feel happier.
> But worried about custody and financial seperation.
> Have not been single for a long time!
> 
> Thanks for the drink! I thoroughly enjoy coloured cocktails! The more fruit and little umbrellas the better!
> Can‘t resist a cherry on a plastic stick!


I am glad that you are doing well. 
There are a lot of challenges ahead, but you will manage. 
There will be more drinks, if needed. Just give a sign!


remainsilly said:


> Received surprise gift.
> View attachment 4107816
> 
> View attachment 4107818
> 
> View attachment 4107819
> 
> Sales support AIDS relief, I believe. And art has a *story *(via hermes):
> _A mischievous leopard has slipped into the heart of a baobab ﬂower. For the Zulu kings, this majestic big cat incarnated their noble status, while the baobab represented power and grace. The ﬂowers of this colossal tree only open at dusk, just when the leopard ventures out in search of its prey. The play on composition blends the animal and the plant into a single being, haloed by a crown of white-speckled feathers. The Ardmore artists’ collective works to promote the style and traditional imagery of the KwaZulu-Natal province of South Africa, where it was founded by Fée Halsted in 1985._
> View attachment 4107820
> 
> Baobab Cat, 90cm silk twill, bro/marine/vert/miel
> 
> First coffee tigers--now silk cat.
> Crazy life.


This is one pretty scarf!
Surprise gifts are the best!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!
After having packed up hundreds of books I am now doing letters. 
Boring. Good thing: colleague is not around so I can listen to some music.
Any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> After having packed up hundreds of books I am now doing letters.
> Boring. Good thing: colleague is not around so I can listen to some music.
> Any nice plans for the weekend?



Cool and rainy here. 
Have decided to add beach excursion to school drop off trip of youngest later this summer. Can’t wait! 
At least letter weigh less than books! 
Dusty work either way. 
How about a belated solstice party at the Mackeral! 
Suffering from too much family time. [emoji6]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cool and rainy here.
> Have decided to add beach excursion to school drop off trip of youngest later this summer. Can’t wait!
> At least letter weigh less than books!
> Dusty work either way.
> How about a belated solstice party at the Mackeral!
> Suffering from too much family time. [emoji6]


We definitely need a party!
My letters are done! Yay! Almost weekend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Around here we have nice solstice fires and jump over them.
We could do that at the beach while our landlord is serving cocktails?
(Extra colorful ones for @Senf of course!)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Around here we have nice solstice fires and jump over them.
> We could do that at the beach while our landlord is serving cocktails?
> (Extra colorful ones for @Senf of course!)



This sounds perfect! remainsilly could wear that gorgeous new scarf. Mariapia could bring one of her cheerful red bags. Tomsmom has that lovely new Chanel. 
We could have a rainbow of new LP with matching colorful drinks.


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Thanks! It is okay- actually glad that it was not my decision, I would have clinged to it for the children‘s sake. Major troubles for three years!
> Can finally laugh again and actually feel happier.
> But worried about custody and financial seperation.
> Have not been single for a long time!
> 
> Thanks for the drink! I thoroughly enjoy coloured cocktails! The more fruit and little umbrellas the better!
> Can‘t resist a cherry on a plastic stick!


Heavy things to work out but it will all work out.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Received surprise gift.
> View attachment 4107816
> 
> View attachment 4107818
> 
> View attachment 4107819
> 
> Sales support AIDS relief, I believe. And art has a *story *(via hermes):
> _A mischievous leopard has slipped into the heart of a baobab ﬂower. For the Zulu kings, this majestic big cat incarnated their noble status, while the baobab represented power and grace. The ﬂowers of this colossal tree only open at dusk, just when the leopard ventures out in search of its prey. The play on composition blends the animal and the plant into a single being, haloed by a crown of white-speckled feathers. The Ardmore artists’ collective works to promote the style and traditional imagery of the KwaZulu-Natal province of South Africa, where it was founded by Fée Halsted in 1985._
> View attachment 4107820
> 
> Baobab Cat, 90cm silk twill, bro/marine/vert/miel
> 
> First coffee tigers--now silk cat.
> Crazy life.




Stunning!  Wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Our landlord is alredy busy with the solstice party.
Hmmm. I think I was a bit too eager regarding the fire...


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful carré, remainsilly!


Thanks
What is difference between "carré" & "foulard?"


Ludmilla said:


> Any nice plans for the weekend?


Am supposed to meet group of friends, eat, then ride mechanical bull.
Will try most crazy sh!t once.
Must swear everyone to my no-uploading-facebook-photos rule. Again.


Murphy47 said:


> Have decided to add beach excursion to school drop off trip of youngest later this summer. Can’t wait!


 Awesome plan.


Ludmilla said:


> Around here we have nice solstice fires and jump over them.


I sooooooo would try that. Once.


Murphy47 said:


> remainsilly could wear that gorgeous new scarf.


Thanks
Man's idea was for me to wear it to ride mechanical bull.
This sounded insane. Until I pondered.
Then, tied this way, became GREAT idea!
https://assets.hermes.com/is/image/...-scarf-90--003225S 06-worn-2-50-0-750-750.jpg

Mackerel party wearing is good idea, too.
Want to see Mariapia's red bag choice!


Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I think I was a bit too eager regarding the fire...


Ah, another new soulmate discovered.


----------



## remainsilly

Somebody was waiting at cafe, when I arrived on bicycle. Man surprised me again!


With patagonia atom sling...as always...sooo incredibly not haute couture.  Naughty me.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Somebody was waiting at cafe, when I arrived on bicycle. Man surprised me again!
> View attachment 4108784
> 
> With patagonia atom sling...as always...sooo incredibly not haute couture.  Naughty me.



Hermès aficionados will talk about a carré if the scarf is square ( carré=square) but most people will talk about a foulard Hermès, whether it's square or not.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Somebody was waiting at cafe, when I arrived on bicycle. Man surprised me again!
> View attachment 4108784
> 
> With patagonia atom sling...as always...sooo incredibly not haute couture.  Naughty me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning ladies!
Hope everyone survived the solstice party at the Happy Mackerel. Admittedly, I lost track after the second colourful cocktail. Found myself naked at the beach. Epic headache. Hair smelling of fire. Clothes with suspicious burn holes all over the bar. Hopefully, I did not what I suspect I did... dancing and jumping around the solstice fire place.... I did not like the grin of our landlord when I came to fetch my clothes. 
There is a red bag at the Mackerel waiting to get fetched by its owner... Oh and can someone wake up Murphy, please? Carfully? She is sleeping on a palm tree.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hermès aficionados will talk about a carré if the scarf is square ( carré=square) but most people will talk about a foulard Hermès, whether it's square or not.



Foulard is a type of fabric.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Hope everyone survived the solstice party at the Happy Mackerel. Admittedly, I lost track after the second colourful cocktail. Found myself naked at the beach. Epic headache. Hair smelling of fire. Clothes with suspicious burn holes all over the bar. Hopefully, I did not what I suspect I did... dancing and jumping around the solstice fire place.... I did not like the grin of our landlord when I came to fetch my clothes.
> There is a red bag at the Mackerel waiting to get fetched by its owner... Oh and can someone wake up Murphy, please? Carfully? She is sleeping on a palm tree.



 It sure HOW I ended up in the palm tree. With my knees I’m surprised I managed to climb it. 
There WAS a lovely view of the sunrise from that height. 
Also have epic headache from fancy cocktails. Har liquor makes me think I can fly (which may be how I ended up in said tree) so I think I’ll stick to beer next time. 
Agree with Ludmilla about smoky smell: hair washing day for sure!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Hope everyone survived the solstice party at the Happy Mackerel. Admittedly, I lost track after the second colourful cocktail. Found myself naked at the beach. Epic headache. Hair smelling of fire. Clothes with suspicious burn holes all over the bar. Hopefully, I did not what I suspect I did... dancing and jumping around the solstice fire place.... I did not like the grin of our landlord when I came to fetch my clothes.
> There is a red bag at the Mackerel waiting to get fetched by its owner... Oh and can someone wake up Murphy, please? Carfully? She is sleeping on a palm tree.



Murphy you scrambled up that tree so well you’d never know about your knees!  And Ludmilla that dance was priceless, I took video but promise not to post it haha!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Murphy you scrambled up that tree so well you’d never know about your knees!  And Ludmilla that dance was priceless, I took video but promise not to post it haha!



Isn’t that the first rule of the Happy Mackeral?
You shall not video the Happy Mackeral. 
Lol I am hilarious.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Foulard is a type of fabric.


True, Murphy.  In the 18 Th century especially. Now, it's a scarf for 99% of French people.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It sure HOW I ended up in the palm tree. With my knees I’m surprised I managed to climb it.
> There WAS a lovely view of the sunrise from that height.
> Also have epic headache from fancy cocktails. Har liquor makes me think I can fly (which may be how I ended up in said tree) so I think I’ll stick to beer next time.
> Agree with Ludmilla about smoky smell: hair washing day for sure!


Beer next time for me, too. It's kind of alcohol I can handle. 
I have not the faintest idea how you ended on that tree....


Tomsmom said:


> Murphy you scrambled up that tree so well you’d never know about your knees!  And Ludmilla that dance was priceless, I took video but promise not to post it haha!


You took a video?! 
Is there a video of Murphy climbing, too? 


Murphy47 said:


> Isn’t that the first rule of the Happy Mackeral?
> *You shall not video the Happy Mackeral. *
> Lol I am hilarious.


*TRUE!*


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Hope everyone survived the solstice party at the Happy Mackerel. Admittedly, I lost track after the second colourful cocktail. Found myself naked at the beach. Epic headache. Hair smelling of fire. Clothes with suspicious burn holes all over the bar. Hopefully, I did not what I suspect I did... dancing and jumping around the solstice fire place.... I did not like the grin of our landlord when I came to fetch my clothes.
> There is a red bag at the Mackerel waiting to get fetched by its owner... Oh and can someone wake up Murphy, please? Carfully? She is sleeping on a palm tree.


I came undercover....  So no red bag, in fact no bag at all...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I came undercover....  So no red bag, in fact no bag at all...



So that was YOU in the beret with the sly smile! 
Then who left the red bag? 
Bag ninjas don’t usually make deposits.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So that was YOU in the beret with the sly smile!
> Then who left the red bag?
> Bag ninjas don’t usually make deposits.


The person who left the red bag was probably the one who was too busy posting videos of the whole party on the Internet....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The person who left the red bag was probably the one who was too busy posting videos of the whole party on the Internet....



Probably! 
Well it remains to be seen if we go viral or not. 
Hopefully our island paradise won’t be ruined with tourists.


----------



## Mariapia

Going to YouTube right now....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hermès aficionados will talk about a carré if the scarf is square ( carré=square) but most people will talk about a foulard Hermès, whether it's square or not.


Aha! Very helpful, thank you. My French is not so great.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh and can someone wake up Murphy, please? Carfully? She is sleeping on a palm tree.


Could be my fault. Never should have invited Brandon, for solstice party climbing demo.



Murphy47 said:


> Foulard is a type of fabric.


Aha! Silk?


Tomsmom said:


> I took video but promise not to post it haha!


Evil.


Mariapia said:


> The person who left the red bag was probably the one who was too busy posting videos of the whole party on the Internet....


 Super evil


----------



## remainsilly

Roadside break & silliness:


(answer=billions)

Friends trying to convince me I need a fendi item.
This is fox & mink fur


And reminds me of toy Squirmle--tie string to its nose & make it move!


No fendi enthusiasm from Silly World.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Roadside break & silliness:
> View attachment 4109874
> 
> (answer=billions)
> 
> Friends trying to convince me I need a fendi item.
> This is fox & mink fur
> View attachment 4109877
> 
> And reminds me of toy Squirmle--tie string to its nose & make it move!
> View attachment 4109878
> 
> No fendi enthusiasm from Silly World.



Omg I forgot about squirmes. 
Both would be fun. 
People will buy anything that says Fendi.


----------



## remainsilly

Extreme Weekend Silliness:
Outfit=
mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet, deadly ponies scarf, converse sneakers & temple st clair necklace



details= 90cm square



how to tie(1st demo)=


riding mechanical bull= scarf fell off head & no shoes



Also shot zombie chickens on weird video game.
Perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Extreme Weekend Silliness:
> Outfit=
> mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet, deadly ponies scarf, converse sneakers & temple st clair necklace
> View attachment 4110637
> 
> 
> details= 90cm square
> 
> View attachment 4110638
> 
> how to tie(1st demo)=
> 
> 
> riding mechanical bull= scarf fell off head & no shoes
> View attachment 4110639
> 
> 
> Also shot zombie chickens on weird video game.
> Perfect.



You look great!
And bull ride looks like it was great, too. How long did you stay on that thing.
(Hmmmmm. We never did bull rides at the Happy Mackerel. We should keep that in mind.)


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You look great!
> And bull ride looks like it was great, too. How long did you stay on that thing.
> (Hmmmmm. We never did bull rides at the Happy Mackerel. We should keep that in mind.)


Thanks
Video no-one-will-post-online-promise is 25 seconds.
Does not include my scrabbling as a tick, climbing onto thing.
Longest time in our 10+ group! Winner!

The Mackerel may need mechanical bull.


----------



## Senf

Hi ladies!
Oh so sorry to hear that I missed an epic party! Sounds like you had a blast! 

Yes! Definitely for a ride on the mechanical bull!




Weather here correlates perfectly with my emotions! Stormy and cold. 
Have prepared my favorite Bree for tomorrow for a little bit of comfort.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Extreme Weekend Silliness:
> Outfit=
> mulberry pink bayswater clutch wallet, deadly ponies scarf, converse sneakers & temple st clair necklace
> View attachment 4110637
> 
> 
> details= 90cm square
> 
> View attachment 4110638
> 
> how to tie(1st demo)=
> 
> 
> riding mechanical bull= scarf fell off head & no shoes
> View attachment 4110639
> 
> 
> Also shot zombie chickens on weird video game.
> Perfect.




Total blast from the past! First squirmees then Zombie chickens. 
You look fabulous btw.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Hi ladies!
> Oh so sorry to hear that I missed an epic party! Sounds like you had a blast!
> 
> Yes! Definitely for a ride on the mechanical bull!
> 
> View attachment 4111304
> 
> 
> Weather here correlates perfectly with my emotions! Stormy and cold.
> Have prepared my favorite Bree for tomorrow for a little bit of comfort.



Such a cool wall cloud! Wow! Just boring rain clouds here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Hi ladies!
> Oh so sorry to hear that I missed an epic party! Sounds like you had a blast!
> 
> Yes! Definitely for a ride on the mechanical bull!
> 
> View attachment 4111304
> 
> 
> Weather here correlates perfectly with my emotions! Stormy and cold.
> Have prepared my favorite Bree for tomorrow for a little bit of comfort.


This looks like some scary weather.
Hope it has improved and you are feeling a bit better today. 
(Parties at the Mackerel are always like this. There will be more in the future, do not worry!)


----------



## Ludmilla

A certain islander is about to order a MM bag for her up-coming birthday next month.
In a style I do not own yet. 
And it won't be brown!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> A certain islander is about to order a MM bag for her up-coming birthday next month.
> In a style I do not own yet.
> And it won't be brown!


Wow ! 
Well, let me guess... a red one?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow !
> Well, let me guess... a red one?


No, it is going to be forest green.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Total blast from the past! First squirmees then Zombie chickens.
> You look fabulous btw.


Thanks
You remember zombie games? Omg, I brought _House of the Dead_ to its rotted knees, at 1 point in life.
But it lacked chickens. 


Ludmilla said:


> And it won't be brown!


 You have ripped a confused hole in my known universe.


Ludmilla said:


> No, it is going to be forest green.


But all will be well!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, it is going to be forest green.


Forest green is great! Can't wait to see your reveal!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> You remember zombie games? Omg, I brought _House of the Dead_ to its rotted knees, at 1 point in life.
> But it lacked chickens.
> 
> You have ripped a confused hole in my known universe.
> But all will be well!





Mariapia said:


> Forest green is great! Can't wait to see your reveal!


It is completely scary to leave my colour comfort zone.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It is completely scary to leave my colour comfort zone.


But that's how we become spectacular.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is completely scary to leave my colour comfort zone.


I am a fan of brown too but I have a few green bags I love. It's a very versatile colour, you will love it.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> But that's how we become spectacular.
> View attachment 4111757


True!


----------



## remainsilly

[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-2563#post-32381425"]Your Hermes in action![/URL]
Being an adult today.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Your Hermes in action!
> Being an adult today.


I love your Bolide and scarf, remainsilly. Who wouldn't  like to be an adult with these Hermès beauties?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> But that's how we become spectacular.
> View attachment 4111757


So true!


Mariapia said:


> I am a fan of brown too but I have a few green bags I love. It's a very versatile colour, you will love it.


Hehe. We will see. I just hope that I do not end up with buying that bag in brown, too. 


remainsilly said:


> Your Hermes in action!
> Being an adult today.


Very pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

My Givenchy Sway bag arrived today, it’s a bigger than I thought it would be but I do love it. I still can’t beleive I scored this at 60% off!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I love your Bolide and scarf, remainsilly. Who wouldn't  like to be an adult with these Hermès beauties?


Thanks
My adult-ness now means I go to Scandinavia next month.
Adult-ness is a sneaky snake, sometimes fangs & sometimes beautiful.


Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty!


Well, you did suggest the pairing.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4113031
> View attachment 4113031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Givenchy Sway bag arrived today, it’s a bigger than I thought it would be but I do love it. I still can’t beleive I scored this at 60% off!


You want a bit bigger than planned. 
Because life has a way of filling up those comfty, flat shoulder strap bags. They're so easy to wear, 1 more thingy just goes inside...
Nice style.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4113031
> View attachment 4113031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Givenchy Sway bag arrived today, it’s a bigger than I thought it would be but I do love it. I still can’t beleive I scored this at 60% off!


Very pretty bag and a very lucky islander!


remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> My adult-ness now means I go to Scandinavia next month.
> Adult-ness is a sneaky snake, sometimes fangs & sometimes beautiful.
> 
> Well, you did suggest the pairing.
> 
> You want a bit bigger than planned.
> Because life has a way of filling up those comfty, flat shoulder strap bags. They're so easy to wear, 1 more thingy just goes inside...
> Nice style.


Scandinavia?! Oooooooh!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks
> My adult-ness now means I go to Scandinavia next month.
> Adult-ness is a sneaky snake, sometimes fangs & sometimes beautiful.
> 
> Well, you did suggest the pairing.
> 
> You want a bit bigger than planned.
> Because life has a way of filling up those comfty, flat shoulder strap bags. They're so easy to wear, 1 more thingy just goes inside...
> Nice style.



Scandinavia!  Do tell!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4113031
> View attachment 4113031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Givenchy Sway bag arrived today, it’s a bigger than I thought it would be but I do love it. I still can’t beleive I scored this at 60% off!


What a great find, Tomsmom.
Congrats on your Givenchy Sway!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Scandinavia?! Oooooooh!





Tomsmom said:


> Scandinavia! Do tell!



Been wanting to make trip for awhile--Denmark/Ærø, Norway, Sweden.
Suddenly, BOOM! Universe sent nice opportunity. Next month--with summer crowds & midnight sun.

The universe has weird humor--but usually steers me right. When I listen.
Must schedule time to study/relearn about packing cubes...


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling on another cycling adventure.
Witness to barista epic fail & confusion.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Been wanting to make trip for awhile--Denmark/Ærø, Norway, Sweden.
> Suddenly, BOOM! Universe sent nice opportunity. Next month--with summer crowds & midnight sun.
> 
> The universe has weird humor--but usually steers me right. When I listen.
> Must schedule time to study/relearn about packing cubes...


That’s wonderful!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Been wanting to make trip for awhile--Denmark/Ærø, Norway, Sweden.
> Suddenly, BOOM! Universe sent nice opportunity. Next month--with summer crowds & midnight sun.
> 
> The universe has weird humor--but usually steers me right. When I listen.
> Must schedule time to study/relearn about packing cubes...


Sounds like you are going to have great adventure! Very happy for you.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you are going to have great adventure! Very happy for you.


Thanks
Finished reservations. Cannot believe how much done in 2 days.
Now, plenty of time to panic over & doubt minute details.

Also gave 1 of my signed jerseys to nice kid at ballpark--must have thanked me 45 times. Wore it entire game. I like polite kids.


----------



## remainsilly

Life lessons through baseball:
1) Avoid sitting beneath the net pigeon.


2) As we give, so shall we receive.
(yes, a new signed jersey found me)


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Life lessons through baseball:
> 1) Avoid sitting beneath the net pigeon.
> View attachment 4115869
> 
> 2) As we give, so shall we receive.
> (yes, a new signed jersey found me)
> View attachment 4115868


Will you take your jersey and bag when you go to Scandinavia? You might meet baseball players over there too...You must cover all bases, remainsilly.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Will you take your jersey and bag when you go to Scandinavia? You might meet *baseball* players over there too...*You must cover all bases,* remainsilly.


I see your pun. Clever.
But alas, my 1 carry-on-only will hold rain gear & mosquito repellent. 
And clif bars. 
Leaving no room for usual crazy crap.

What are other islanders doing lately?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Life lessons through baseball:
> 1) Avoid sitting beneath the net pigeon.
> View attachment 4115869
> 
> 2) As we give, so shall we receive.
> (yes, a new signed jersey found me)
> View attachment 4115868


Did I ever mention that I do not *like* pigeons?
(Shoot them!)


----------



## Ludmilla

Conference today. Had to stand behind a desk to do marketing for our own conference. Boring stuff, but food was good. 
Bag: LP Bilberry.
Now on the way to the country.


----------



## Tomsmom

Twinning on the LP Billberry .

Beach day today with Miss 11 and my mom and nephew; awesome day.


----------



## Senf

Last day of school! 9 long weeks of holidays ahead of us. As the 11 year old will have to change school when we move there were a lot of emotions, tears and goodbyes today. She will leave for her Granny in the Alps on Sunday and won‘t come back until shortly before moving. 

Still adapting to new facts, but as there are a lot of changes ahead, I try to take babysteps one at a time.

Bag of the day was pink Coach with Codello silk scarf and Swarovski bracelet. 
Love the Coach! It is roomy and slouchy. Almost noone here has a Coach bag so it feels very special. In real life bag and bracelet habe the same color.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Did I ever mention that I do not *like* pigeons?
> (Shoot them!)


I hate pigeons too. My next door neighbour feeds about ten of them every day. She knows I am scared of birds and says that she tries to chase them, which of course isn't true.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Did I ever mention that I do not *like* pigeons?
> (Shoot them!)


You may have commented about it a few (billion) times.
I may have mentioned disliking horses once or twice. 


Ludmilla said:


> Conference today. Had to stand behind a desk to do marketing for our own conference. Boring stuff, but food was good.
> Bag: LP Bilberry.
> Now on the way to the country.


Hooray, bilberry! And escape to country!


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4116452
> 
> 
> Twinning on the LP Billberry .
> 
> Beach day today with Miss 11 and my mom and nephew; awesome day.


Hooray, 2nd bilberry!(@Murphy47 will you make it 3 bilberries?)
Aw, this is GREAT photo! Girls together, being fun & real.


Senf said:


> Last day of school! 9 long weeks of holidays ahead of us. As the 11 year old will have to change school when we move there were a lot of emotions, tears and goodbyes today. She will leave for her Granny in the Alps on Sunday and won‘t come back until shortly before moving.
> 
> Still adapting to new facts, but as there are a lot of changes ahead, I try to take babysteps one at a time.
> 
> Bag of the day was pink Coach with Codello silk scarf and Swarovski bracelet.
> Love the Coach! It is roomy and slouchy. Almost noone here has a Coach bag so it feels very special. In real life bag and bracelet habe the same color.
> 
> View attachment 4116598


Great coordination!
Love pinks=very emotionally healing color.
Baby steps move us forward, same as huge steps. No wrong.


Mariapia said:


> I hate pigeons too. My next door neighbour feeds about ten of them every day. She knows I am scared of birds and says that she tries to chase them, which of course isn't true.


NYC encouraged Peregrine falcons, years ago, to live in city & eat pigeons.
Falcons are better at flying than cats. So hunts went very well.


----------



## remainsilly

Cycling with patagonia atom sling & new jersey received.


@Senf more Asian-style water art


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Cycling with patagonia atom sling & new jersey received.
> View attachment 4117188
> 
> @Senf more Asian-style water art


I really like your top/shirt


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> NYC encouraged Peregrine falcons, years ago, to live in city & eat pigeons.
> Falcons are better at flying than cats. So hunts went very well.



I live in a historic industrial building that was remodeled and now there are apartments and a shopping mall. We do have a huge problem with pigeons.
Upon opening the complex kestrels were located here. But they don’t like to eat pigeons it seems.
My brother in law who is a falconer said this was a complete nonsense because kestrels rather eat mice and not baby pigeons.



remainsilly said:


> Cycling with patagonia atom sling & new jersey received.
> View attachment 4117188
> 
> @Senf more Asian-style water art



Just love it!


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> My brother in law who is a falconer said this was a complete nonsense because kestrels rather eat mice and not baby pigeons.


This makes sense.
I understand that kestrels can hunt by hovering (over fields). Whereas peregrines hit airborne prey during high-speed dives.
They should have hired your brother in law, as consultant on that project.
How cool to be a falconer!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Cycling with patagonia atom sling & new jersey received.
> View attachment 4117188
> 
> @Senf more Asian-style water art


Beautiful jersey, remainsilly. Looks like a designer top!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> I live in a historic industrial building that was remodeled and now there are apartments and a shopping mall. We do have a huge problem with pigeons.
> Upon opening the complex kestrels were located here. But they don’t like to eat pigeons it seems.
> My brother in law who is a falconer said this was a complete nonsense because kestrels rather eat mice and not baby pigeons.
> 
> 
> 
> Just love it!


I think that if people stopped feeding them  there would be fewer pigeons in some areas...


----------



## remainsilly

Visitor, on my shoe--stayed quite awhile.
Dragonflies like watching baseball, apparently.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Visitor, on my shoe--stayed quite awhile.
> Dragonflies like watching baseball, apparently.
> View attachment 4118038



Dragonflies have xlnt taste!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Dragonflies have xlnt taste!


Thanks.
I admit, was pretty special moment for me to experience.
Love the flying insect dragons


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> I think that if people stopped feeding them  there would be fewer pigeons in some areas...



People here don‘t feed them intentionally.
But there is a Mc Donald‘s and other restaurants- and the birds just find enough food.
In my city pigeons are given the pill to control population.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> People here don‘t feed them intentionally.
> But there is a Mc Donald‘s and other restaurants- and the birds just find enough food.
> In my city pigeons are given the pill to control population.



Hilarious!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> People here don‘t feed them intentionally.
> But there is a Mc Donald‘s and other restaurants- and the birds just find enough food.
> In my city pigeons are given the pill to control population.


Normally, feeding pigeons is forbidden in my country.. 
i don't think ours are on the pill...


----------



## Ludmilla

Our pigeons are on the pill in some cities.
In other cities there is a hunter shooting them and destroying nests.
Feeding is normally forbidden, but tons if people feed them nevertheless.
I do like birds in general - I do not like pigeons.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Seems like everyone had a fun weekend.
I spent mine at the bathroom. On returning home I got sick. First I thought I ate something wrong, bit the doctor told me today that I have stomach flu. No work until Wednesday. And I am still at the country house.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Seems like everyone had a fun weekend.
> I spent mine at the bathroom. On returning home I got sick. First I thought I ate something wrong, bit the doctor told me today that I have stomach flu. No work until Wednesday. And I am still at the country house.


Oh dear! Don't forget to drink a lot, Ludmilla: Black tea, water of course and a little Coke ( the "normal " one) which you have to stir first.
Toasted bread, bananas help too.
I hope that the worst is behind now. 
Fortunately it isn't food poisoning.
Have a good rest and take care of yourself..


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Seems like everyone had a fun weekend.
> I spent mine at the bathroom. On returning home I got sick. First I thought I ate something wrong, bit the doctor told me today that I have stomach flu. No work until Wednesday. And I am still at the country house.


Bummer.
Happily, stomach flu comes & goes quickly.
Unhappily, its time with us is very unpleasant & exhausting.
Hang in, friend.


----------



## remainsilly

For whatever reason, someone gave me this during today's ride:


Rule #632965-001= every bicycle needs a stuffed toy monster. Especially if has pink hair tuft.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Seems like everyone had a fun weekend.
> I spent mine at the bathroom. On returning home I got sick. First I thought I ate something wrong, bit the doctor told me today that I have stomach flu. No work until Wednesday. And I am still at the country house.


Oh no Ludmilla, that really stinks. Feel better!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Don't forget to drink a lot, Ludmilla: Black tea, water of course and a little Coke ( the "normal " one) which you have to stir first.
> Toasted bread, bananas help too.
> I hope that the worst is behind now.
> Fortunately it isn't food poisoning.
> Have a good rest and take care of yourself..





remainsilly said:


> Bummer.
> Happily, stomach flu comes & goes quickly.
> Unhappily, its time with us is very unpleasant & exhausting.
> Hang in, friend.





Tomsmom said:


> Oh no Ludmilla, that really stinks. Feel better!


Thank you, ladies.
Today, hopes are up that I am going to survive. 
Already able to leave the bathroom now and then. Hooray!  
@Mariapia - it is also a good excuse to eat tons of dark chocolate.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> For whatever reason, someone gave me this during today's ride:
> View attachment 4119135
> 
> Rule #632965-001= every bicycle needs a stuffed toy monster. Especially if has pink hair tuft.


Oooooh! I like your new green friend? Do you know who gave it to you?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> Today, hopes are up that I am going to survive.
> Already able to leave the bathroom now and then. Hooray!
> @Mariapia - it is also a good excuse to eat tons of dark chocolate.



Xlnt progress! 
Anytime is a good excuse for dark chocolate [emoji6]
Glad you’re feeling better.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventures:
a) received colorful cake, with tons of frosting, as surprise


b) amused baseball player by asking why he carried "house slippers" up to bat


more info. about sliding gloves:
https://www.google.com/amp/amp.kans...ns-blogs/for-petes-sake/article161772073.html
c) these shoes= I f***ing NEEEEEEEEED them in adult size!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh! I like your new green friend? Do you know who gave it to you?


Yes. But she is not someone would expect to give me green monster on ride.
Ah well--embrace the silliness in all.

Glad your flu improves.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> Today, hopes are up that I am going to survive.
> Already able to leave the bathroom now and then. Hooray!
> @Mariapia - it is also a good excuse to eat tons of dark chocolate.



Glad to hear you are feeling better!
Really nasty in summer!


----------



## Senf

Speaking of pigeons- These ones needed birth control big time. Daddy pigeon doing things to mommy that were NOT suitable for a playground! 





Bag of the day Dooney satchel in blue (like the pigeon)


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Speaking of pigeons- These ones needed birth control big time. Daddy pigeon doing things to mommy that were NOT suitable for a playground!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120238
> 
> 
> Bag of the day Dooney satchel in blue (like the pigeon)
> 
> View attachment 4120239


Beautiful blue!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Speaking of pigeons- These ones needed birth control big time. Daddy pigeon doing things to mommy that were NOT suitable for a playground!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120238
> 
> 
> Bag of the day Dooney satchel in blue (like the pigeon)
> 
> View attachment 4120239


I love that bag, Senf and the colour is just wow !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> Today, hopes are up that I am going to survive.
> Already able to leave the bathroom now and then. Hooray!
> @Mariapia - it is also a good excuse to eat tons of dark chocolate.


Great news, Ludmilla!


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> I love that bag, Senf and the colour is just wow !



Blue for feeling blue!
But in general- blue is my favorite color!

How can someone that you loved so dearly hurt you so indescribable? Found evidence he has been cheating for 2 years. At least.


----------



## Murphy47

Men can be asshats. 
Hugs and kisses to you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Blue for feeling blue!
> But in general- blue is my favorite color!
> 
> How can someone that you loved so dearly hurt you so indescribable? Found evidence he has been cheating for 2 years. At least.


  I’m so sorry,


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt progress!
> Anytime is a good excuse for dark chocolate [emoji6]
> Glad you’re feeling better.


Hehe. True. 


remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures:
> a) received colorful cake, with tons of frosting, as surprise
> View attachment 4120143
> 
> b) amused baseball player by asking why he carried "house slippers" up to bat
> View attachment 4120145
> 
> more info. about sliding gloves:
> https://www.google.com/amp/amp.kans...ns-blogs/for-petes-sake/article161772073.html
> c) these shoes= I f***ing NEEEEEEEEED them in adult size!
> View attachment 4120144


OMG. Shark shoes!! 


Senf said:


> Speaking of pigeons- These ones needed birth control big time. Daddy pigeon doing things to mommy that were NOT suitable for a playground!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120238
> 
> 
> Bag of the day Dooney satchel in blue (like the pigeon)
> 
> View attachment 4120239


What a pretty bag! Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Blue for feeling blue!
> But in general- blue is my favorite color!
> 
> How can someone that you loved so dearly hurt you so indescribable? Found evidence he has been cheating for 2 years. At least.


This is just wrong. 
I am so sorry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good news. Bilberry and I climbed the train back to the big city.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Speaking of pigeons- These ones needed birth control big time. Daddy pigeon doing things to mommy that were NOT suitable for a playground!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4120238
> 
> 
> Bag of the day Dooney satchel in blue (like the pigeon)
> 
> View attachment 4120239


Guy crossing street, during my bike ride.
He wore only underwear & a blanket.
Obviously, world has gone mad.
Blue bag is very pretty.


Ludmilla said:


> Good news. Bilberry and I climbed the train back to the big city.


Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
Go, bilberry!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
Independence Day in US! Everyone is celebrating.
Very proud to be American citizen.
No flag on my bike, though.


Wtf is all that noise?!
No, not firecrackers--woodpecker!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Independence Day in US! Everyone is celebrating.
> Very proud to be American citizen.
> No flag on my bike, though.
> View attachment 4120924
> 
> Wtf is all that noise?!
> No, not firecrackers--woodpecker!
> View attachment 4120923



Craziness! 
Hope everyone is doing well. Phone app back up and running. Large gaps in this thread. Sorry to have missed things. 
Trying to keep cats calm with all the noise. 
I’m sure the War wasn’t this noisy. 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Blue for feeling blue!
> But in general- blue is my favorite color!
> 
> How can someone that you loved so dearly hurt you so indescribable? Found evidence he has been cheating for 2 years. At least.


Two lives in one, Senf. 
Don't try to investigate further. Save your energy. All that counts is you and the kids.
What your husband did and does isn't your concern any more.
Now it's YOU first.


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> Two lives in one, Senf.
> Don't try to investigate further. Save your energy. All that counts is you and the kids.
> What your husband did and does isn't your concern any more.
> Now it's YOU first.



You are so right! But actually it hurt but helped me to go on. Now I can finally see clear again, no more reality blurs from pink glasses. (Does this proverb exist in English - pink glasses make everything happy)

Now it is first the children, then me. 
It will get ugly, although never intended by me!

Lits of strength needed, and no funds for new bags to cheer me up at the moment!


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> You are so right! But actually it hurt but helped me to go on. Now I can finally see clear again, no more reality blurs from pink glasses. (Does this proverb exist in English - pink glasses make everything happy)
> 
> Now it is first the children, then me.
> It will get ugly, although never intended by me!
> 
> Lits of strength needed, and no funds for new bags to cheer me up at the moment!



Proverb does exist: looking at the world through rose colored glasses. 



Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Guy crossing street, during my bike ride.
> He wore only underwear & a blanket.
> Obviously, *world has gone mad.*
> Blue bag is very pretty.
> 
> Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!
> Go, bilberry!


Nope, just summer.
We see lots of half naked persons in front of our office windows at the moment: people are surfing at the park.


remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Independence Day in US! Everyone is celebrating.
> Very proud to be American citizen.
> No flag on my bike, though.
> View attachment 4120924
> 
> Wtf is all that noise?!
> No, not firecrackers--woodpecker!
> View attachment 4120923


Guess what - there are construction works in the house on the other side of the street. I fell very much at home in the new office. 


Murphy47 said:


> Craziness!
> Hope everyone is doing well. Phone app back up and running. Large gaps in this thread. Sorry to have missed things.
> Trying to keep cats calm with all the noise.
> I’m sure the War wasn’t this noisy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


Hope cats are doing well!


Mariapia said:


> Two lives in one, Senf.
> Don't try to investigate further. Save your energy. All that counts is you and the kids.
> What your husband did and does isn't your concern any more.
> Now it's YOU first.


Best advice ever! 


Senf said:


> You are so right! But actually it hurt but helped me to go on. Now I can finally see clear again, no more reality blurs from pink glasses. (Does this proverb exist in English - pink glasses make everything happy)
> 
> Now it is first the children, then me.
> It will get ugly, although never intended by me!
> 
> Lits of strength needed, and no funds for new bags to cheer me up at the moment!


You will get through this. It might look very differently in a few weeks. At the moment everything is still very raw and close. Everything needs to calm down and will calm down.
All will be well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Colleague was in the worst mood ever, today. Like I got sick on purpose. 
Ugh. And I still cannot eat something "healthy". Like a burger. I would kill for a burger with french fries at the moment.
Pizza would be great, too.
Or saussages.
.
.
.

And a beer!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I’m sure the War wasn’t this noisy.


War is constant noise. A journey through Hell.
I choose fireworks & woodpeckers, every time.
Hugs to cats. 


Murphy47 said:


> Proverb does exist: looking at the world through rose colored glasses.


Have some pink lenses for low-light cycling. They cause scenery to pop & look clear/vibrant.
Wish they actually created happiness.


Ludmilla said:


> Nope, just summer.
> We see lots of half naked persons in front of our office windows at the moment: people are surfing at the park.


Is it wrong that I WANT to see this park surfing thing??


Ludmilla said:


> Guess what - there are construction works in the house on the other side of the street. I fell very much at home in the new office.


When the elevator machinery is delivered, you will come full circle.


Ludmilla said:


> And I still cannot eat something "healthy".


I could eat healthy. But did not.
Plus, asked for free coffee & GOT IT! squeeeeeeeeeee!


Note: Sweden, Norway & Denmark all use *different* currency--but with *same* name. 
This is pissing me off, planning trip.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Colleague was in the worst mood ever, today. Like I got sick on purpose.
> Ugh. And I still cannot eat something "healthy". Like a burger. I would kill for a burger with french fries at the moment.
> Pizza would be great, too.
> Or saussages.
> .
> .
> .
> 
> And a beer!


Seems that next weekend will be wonderful..  Sausages for breakfast, burger and fries for lunch, pizza for dinner... Not necessarily iin that order.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mariapia said:


> Two lives in one, Senf.
> Don't try to investigate further. Save your energy. All that counts is you and the kids.
> What your husband did and does isn't your concern any more.
> Now it's YOU first.



This is the best advice. 
Sending you @Senf hugs.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I have been busy watching the world football cup in Russia...
France is playing this afternoon in the quarter finals....
Keeping my fingers crossed right now...
Allez les bleus !


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> War is constant noise. A journey through Hell.
> I choose fireworks & woodpeckers, every time.
> Hugs to cats.
> 
> Have some pink lenses for low-light cycling. They cause scenery to pop & look clear/vibrant.
> Wish they actually created happiness.
> 
> Is it wrong that I WANT to see this park surfing thing??
> 
> When the elevator machinery is delivered, you will come full circle.
> 
> I could eat healthy. But did not.
> Plus, asked for free coffee & GOT IT! squeeeeeeeeeee!
> View attachment 4122150
> 
> Note: Sweden, Norway & Denmark all use *different* currency--but with *same* name.
> This is pissing me off, planning trip.


Those pink lenses sound awesome! World must look nice in pink. 
You are not alone wanting to watch the surfers. There is always a flock of people warching them. They are surving on the wave of a river.
But, not all surfers are hot guys. 
Ah. You will get along with the money. You need to learn the different kings and queens and you will survive. 


Mariapia said:


> Seems that next weekend will be wonderful..  Sausages for breakfast, burger and fries for lunch, pizza for dinner... Not necessarily iin that order.



I fear that this will not happen any time soon. Stomach is still wonky. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have been busy watching the world football cup in Russia...
> France is playing this afternoon in the quarter finals....
> Keeping my fingers crossed right now...
> Allez les bleus !


Yay!!! France won!!! 
(I am still laughing about the fact that we said bye bye bye in first round.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Those pink lenses sound awesome! World must look nice in pink.
> You are not alone wanting to watch the surfers. There is always a flock of people warching them. They are surving on the wave of a river.
> But, not all surfers are hot guys.
> Ah. You will get along with the money. You need to learn the different kings and queens and you will survive.
> 
> 
> I fear that this will not happen any time soon. Stomach is still wonky.
> 
> Yay!!! France won!!!
> (I am still laughing about the fact that we said bye bye bye in first round.



Yes,  France won!


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> I fear that this will not happen any time soon. Stomach is still wonky.
> 
> Yay!!! France won!!!
> (I am still laughing about the fact that we said bye bye bye in first round.



Oh no Ludmilla- as long as coffee stays in, everything is fine! It will be over soon!


I think everybody was laughing about the German team.
So happy that our team does not even qualify for the world championship. Less socker on the national TV station then.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia, this ones for you! Hope the rally scarf is for the right team.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Those pink lenses sound awesome! World must look nice in pink.
> You are not alone wanting to watch the surfers. There is always a flock of people warching them. They are surving on the wave of a river.
> But, not all surfers are hot guys.
> Ah. You will get along with the money. You need to learn the different kings and queens and you will survive.


Pinkish lenses called, "ignitor." Sharpen dusk/cloudy road views.
When fly, use grey or grey-green. Non-polarized lenses.
Amazing how different colors can help us perform better.
Works with handbag color choices, too

Not all hot surfer guys?!Unfair.


Mariapia said:


> Yes,  France won!


Le monde demain appartiendra à ceux qui lui ont apporté la plus grande espérance.



Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, this ones for you! Hope the rally scarf is for the right team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123805


Perfect & beautiful, Murph!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Pinkish lenses called, "ignitor." Sharpen dusk/cloudy road views.
> When fly, use grey or grey-green. Non-polarized lenses.
> Amazing how different colors can help us perform better.
> Works with handbag color choices, too
> 
> Not all hot surfer guys?!Unfair.
> 
> Le monde demain appartiendra à ceux qui lui ont apporté la plus grande espérance.
> 
> 
> Perfect & beautiful, Murph!



Thanks. 
Never go shopping after happy hour. 
Was intending to buy USA scarf. 
Mistook rooster for eagle. 
Now I have a happy occasion to wear it! 
Vive le bleu!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, this ones for you! Hope the rally scarf is for the right team.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4123805


Thank you so much, Murphy! 
The first semi final ( France vs Belgium) will take place on Tuesday night..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much, Murphy!
> The first semi final ( France vs Belgium) will take place on Tuesday night..



This should be very exciting! Looking forward to it. 
Any fun weekend plans?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks.
> Never go shopping after happy hour.
> Was intending to buy USA scarf.
> Mistook rooster for eagle.
> Now I have a happy occasion to wear it!
> Vive le bleu!


Reminds me of seeing huge, blue rooster at Trafalgar Square.
Then asking, "Does anyone else see this, or just me?"


Murphy47 said:


> Any fun weekend plans?


Waiting for new luggage to arrive. And considering activities for trip.
Seems Scandi loves bicycles. Brilliant!


Also considering shoes.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Reminds me of seeing huge, blue rooster at Trafalgar Square.
> Then asking, "Does anyone else see this, or just me?"
> 
> Waiting for new luggage to arrive. And considering activities for trip.
> Seems Scandi loves bicycles. Brilliant!
> View attachment 4124394
> 
> Also considering shoes.



Sounds awesome. 
No matter what shoes I bring, I always end up buying some coz my feet hurt.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds awesome.
> No matter what shoes I bring, I always end up buying some coz my feet hurt.


I prefer waterproof hiking shoes.
But urban walking in these can look weird in Europe.
May just look weird.
Totally want Swedish chef t-shirt, now an evil friend planted idea in brain.
https://vignette.wikia.nocookie.net...est/scale-to-width-down/300?cb=20100711135419


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> I prefer waterproof hiking shoes.
> But urban walking in these can look weird in Europe.
> May just look weird.



Actually no one cares about the shoes. American tourists try to blend in but by carrying maps in their hands and by discussing topics like „Lynn bakes better cookies than Sarah“ in front of a 1000 year old church they can be distinguished anyway. So wear whatever you feel comfortable wearing.
I also use waterproof hiking shoes when sightseeing in Europe- just practical.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Actually no one cares about the shoes. American tourists try to blend in but by carrying maps in their hands and by discussing topics like „Lynn bakes better cookies than Sarah“ in front of a 1000 year old church they can be distinguished anyway. So wear whatever you feel comfortable wearing.
> I also use waterproof hiking shoes when sightseeing in Europe- just practical.


Hmm. Agreed. Group travel & map holding are markers.
I travel solo.
But a Belgian once explained that haircuts give away tourists.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hmm. Agreed. Group travel & map holding are markers.
> I travel solo.
> But a Belgian once explained that haircuts give away tourists.


The centre of my city is quite small, I meet the same people every day in the main streets..
Which means that people I have never met are necessarily tourists....


----------



## Mariapia

Help ladies! I keep receiving emails about the summer sale..
So far, I have decided to resist temptation.
Too many bags in the closet, some I don't use... Well, like everybody else here, I suppose.
The question I am asking myself is "Well  am I ready to spend THAT much on something I don't really need?"
The answer is clearly NO.
For now....


----------



## Senf

Well, I understand your dilemma!
Would snap up a few things from the sale, but as I have too many future costs coming in that I can not calculate right now , I passed a tempting Coccinelle in cream blue color blocking with gold tone hardware.
Will start packing boxes today so I think I will get overwhelmed with what I have already.

Blocking Zalando, fashionette and vente-privee at the moment! Bad sites


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Well, I understand your dilemma!
> Would snap up a few things from the sale, but as I have too many future costs coming in that I can not calculate right now , I passed a tempting Coccinelle in cream blue color blocking with gold tone hardware.
> Will start packing boxes today so I think I will get overwhelmed with what I have already.
> 
> Blocking Zalando, fashionette and vente-privee at the moment! Bad sites


 Not only these, Senf.... Monnierfreres can be a real trap too!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Help ladies! I keep receiving emails about the summer sale..
> So far, I have decided to resist temptation.
> Too many bags in the closet, some I don't use... Well, like everybody else here, I suppose.
> The question I am asking myself is "Well  am I ready to spend THAT much on something I don't really need?"
> The answer is clearly NO.
> For now....


I will not give contact information even to irl boutiques. To avoid adverts.
Most do not tempt me, just annoying.

Agreed, my bag collection is fine without more. For now.


----------



## remainsilly

I covet cycling partner's orange/blue timbuk2 bag.
But raspberry-filled eclair added to my joy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi ladies!
Anyone else having problems wirh the website? iPhone kept telling me that server cannot be found.
Weekend here was fun including pizza, a flea market, a festival, friends and my Bree bag. 


@Murphy47 I love your rooster story. Shopping after happy hour is always an adventure, but fun!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Anyone else having problems wirh the website? iPhone kept telling me that server cannot be found.
> Weekend here was fun including pizza, a flea market, a festival, friends and my Bree bag.
> View attachment 4125575
> 
> @Murphy47 I love your rooster story. Shopping after happy hour is always an adventure, but fun!



Website has been a problem for a few weeks. Was in a panic cause I couldn’t find you ladies for a while. 
Getting no notifications so I have to check manually. 


Saw this and thought of Mariapia. Didn’t know if she ever found a Ricky bag, thought this was pretty cool.Ralph Lauren.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Website has been a problem for a few weeks. Was in a panic cause I couldn’t find you ladies for a while.
> Getting no notifications so I have to check manually.
> View attachment 4126124
> 
> Saw this and thought of Mariapia. Didn’t know if she ever found a Ricky bag, thought this was pretty cool.Ralph Lauren.


Yes. My browser pops up hundreds of notifications lately.
About the viral soup that is tpf.

Love ricky bags! If did not own mulberry bayswaters, a ricky would find me.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. My browser pops up hundreds of notifications lately.
> About the viral soup that is tpf.
> 
> Love ricky bags! If did not own mulberry bayswaters, a ricky would find me.



My fav has always been the shiny black croc (tho I am not crazy about exotics). 
Not sure if I would look silly with such a fancy bag and yoga pants.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hi ladies!
> Anyone else having problems wirh the website? iPhone kept telling me that server cannot be found.
> Weekend here was fun including pizza, a flea market, a festival, friends and my Bree bag.
> View attachment 4125575
> 
> @Murphy47 I love your rooster story. Shopping after happy hour is always an adventure, but fun!


Wow! Pizza at last +lots of nice activities, Ludmilla, with your Bree as a lovely companion too!


Murphy47 said:


> Website has been a problem for a few weeks. Was in a panic cause I couldn’t find you ladies for a while.
> Getting no notifications so I have to check manually.
> View attachment 4126124
> 
> Saw this and thought of Mariapia. Didn’t know if she ever found a Ricky bag, thought this was pretty cool.Ralph Lauren.


Thank you for the pic, Murphy.
I haven't bought a Ricky, An online store had two but not in the colour I was looking for.... brown of course...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My fav has always been the shiny black croc (tho I am not crazy about exotics).
> Not sure if I would look silly with such a fancy bag and yoga pants.


Croc bags are cute but not versatile at all unfortunately..


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My fav has always been the shiny black croc (tho I am not crazy about exotics).
> Not sure if I would look silly with such a fancy bag and yoga pants.


Was shown pink croc ricky, among others.
Felt look would become tiresome in few days--or with 1st rainstorm--&I'd want gorgeous burgundy ricky in moo-leather.
But exotics aren't my thing. We wear what we love much easier.


----------



## remainsilly

I know, no one cares--but new luggage piece/etc. arrived!


Bit smaller than previous bag. But much better quality. 
Must experiment, packing trip clothes&junk inside.

Best part=backpack straps have built-in whistle (Omg, dog hates this thing!)


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Pizza at last +lots of nice activities, Ludmilla, with your Bree as a lovely companion too!
> 
> Thank you for the pic, Murphy.
> I haven't bought a Ricky, An online store had two but not in the colour I was looking for.... brown of course...



Well of course. [emoji8]
Here’s hoping.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I know, no one cares--but new luggage piece/etc. arrived!
> View attachment 4126619
> 
> Bit smaller than previous bag. But much better quality.
> Must experiment, packing trip clothes&junk inside.
> 
> Best part=backpack straps have built-in whistle (Omg, dog hates this thing!)
> View attachment 4126620



So cool! 
Luggage isn’t fun unless you’re going somewhere... which you are. 
Wrong bag can make a trip miserable.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I know, no one cares--but new luggage piece/etc. arrived!
> View attachment 4126619
> 
> Bit smaller than previous bag. But much better quality.
> Must experiment, packing trip clothes&junk inside.
> 
> Best part=backpack straps have built-in whistle (Omg, dog hates this thing!)
> View attachment 4126620


Will you use it as your carry on luggage, remainsilly, or as a second piece?


----------



## Murphy47

The whistle looks fun. Maybe awkward to get to. 
The trip sounds very exciting.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So cool!
> Luggage isn’t fun unless you’re going somewhere... which you are.
> Wrong bag can make a trip miserable.


Happily, this one is more rainproof.
Would have been nice in NZ.
I expect rain, especially Norway.


Mariapia said:


> Will you use it as your carry on luggage, remainsilly, or as a second piece?


I only pack 1 bag for trips--is carry-on size.


Murphy47 said:


> The whistle looks fun. Maybe awkward to get to.
> The trip sounds very exciting.


Whistle on sternum strap, so not bad.
Kinda useless for air travel. But, I AM evil...
Currently planning Scandi bike rentals.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling finds:
free Phillips screwdriver!


Also saw AUTO FUEL TANK in street. Someone will miss that...&/or buy a bike.


----------



## Mariapia

It's 10pm here and France has just won the first semi final... 
England and Croatia will play the second semi final tomorrow.
The final will take place on Sunday night....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's 10pm here and France has just won the first semi final...
> England and Croatia will play the second semi final tomorrow.
> The final will take place on Sunday night....



Woohoo! Way to go! Must be my lucky rooster scarf. Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Website has been a problem for a few weeks. Was in a panic cause I couldn’t find you ladies for a while.
> Getting no notifications so I have to check manually.
> View attachment 4126124
> 
> Saw this and thought of Mariapia. Didn’t know if she ever found a Ricky bag, thought this was pretty cool.Ralph Lauren.


I am still having problems. Yesterday, I couldn't even see the site at all. 
I mean this is just wrong!!!


Mariapia said:


> Wow! Pizza at last +lots of nice activities, Ludmilla, with your Bree as a lovely companion too!
> 
> Thank you for the pic, Murphy.
> I haven't bought a Ricky, An online store had two but not in the colour I was looking for.... brown of course...


Yes! This pizza was well deserved. 
Aha. No Ricky. For now. You will find your brown one, I am sure. 


remainsilly said:


> I know, no one cares--but new luggage piece/etc. arrived!
> View attachment 4126619
> 
> Bit smaller than previous bag. But much better quality.
> Must experiment, packing trip clothes&junk inside.
> 
> Best part=backpack straps have built-in whistle (Omg, dog hates this thing!)
> View attachment 4126620


Seeing what others use as luggage is always interesting. 
Your new bag looks great!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly World cycling finds:
> free Phillips screwdriver!
> View attachment 4127231
> 
> Also saw AUTO FUEL TANK in street. Someone will miss that...&/or buy a bike.


Hehehe. I like to find stuff on the street.
Found a very pretty glass and a beer mug at the park where I walk through every morning. Have to admit that I took both with me. They were stolen from a restaurant I guess.



Mariapia said:


> It's 10pm here and France has just won the first semi final...
> England and Croatia will play the second semi final tomorrow.
> The final will take place on Sunday night....


Yay!!!
BUT if England is winning today I have to tell you that I will cheer those guys on.
I always support England and I am so happy for them that they got this far.


----------



## Ludmilla

Once there was a stupid islander who saw a bag.... 


For now the stupid islander has been brave. 
And walked away. 
Because there is a green bag on its way. 
But, this one is so pretty! 
And it is grey!! 
The stupid islander might need to take a second look at it later today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Once there was a stupid islander who saw a bag....
> View attachment 4128483
> 
> For now the stupid islander has been brave.
> And walked away.
> Because there is a green bag on its way.
> But, this one is so pretty!
> And it is grey!!
> The stupid islander might need to take a second look at it later today.


Oh my Ludmilla...  that is gorgeous...stay strong!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I like to find stuff on the street.
> Found a very pretty glass and a beer mug at the park where I walk through every morning. Have to admit that I took both with me. They were stolen from a restaurant I guess.


Good scores!
I draw my line at picking up towels & clothes--they can stay in street. Too absorbant & scary.


Ludmilla said:


> Once there was a stupid islander who saw a bag....
> View attachment 4128483
> 
> *For now the stupid islander has been brave.
> And walked away.*
> Because there is a green bag on its way.
> But, this one is so pretty!
> And it is grey!!
> The stupid islander might need to take a second look at it later today.


You have done better than I today.
At walking away.
When green SUV blatantly tried to run down my bike--followed it to destination & pounded on driver window.
A plumber's van followed us, as witness.
Yelling at driver, too.
All I got was a scraped pedal & dead-fish stare from idiot.
With photos of license plate.
Plus met a nice plumber.
Guess must practice this calm walking away thing, too....

Green bag on way! Stay strong!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I like to find stuff on the street.
> Found a very pretty glass and a beer mug at the park where I walk through every morning. Have to admit that I took both with me. They were stolen from a restaurant I guess.
> 
> 
> Yay!!!
> BUT if England is winning today I have to tell you that I will cheer those guys on.
> I always support England and I am so happy for them that they got this far.


French journalists are saying that the English team isn't as good as Croatia.. that's why they hope they will win tonight. 
As for the great grey bag in the pic.... get your green bag first, Ludmilla...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Good scores!
> I draw my line at picking up towels & clothes--they can stay in street. Too absorbant & scary.
> 
> You have done better than I today.
> At walking away.
> When green SUV blatantly tried to run down my bike--followed it to destination & pounded on driver window.
> A plumber's van followed us, as witness.
> Yelling at driver, too.
> All I got was a scraped pedal & dead-fish stare from idiot.
> With photos of license plate.
> Plus met a nice plumber.
> Guess must practice this calm walking away thing, too....
> 
> Green bag on way! Stay strong!



Please do stay calm. 
They don’t sell handbags in prison commissary. 
People are such jerks.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Please do stay calm.
> They don’t sell handbags in prison commissary.
> People are such jerks.


Yes. That driver should remember it is illegal to threaten a cyclist with motor vehicle.
And we have camera phones.
Yelling is not illegal.


----------



## remainsilly

Shopping fun!
Feathered & made in Spain.
(actually bought 2 pairs on right)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. That driver should remember it is illegal to threaten a cyclist with motor vehicle.
> And we have camera phones.
> Yelling is not illegal.



I would have had a few choice words for such a moron.  Can’t stand folks who think she owns the road. My hubbie and kids ride also and I hear some bad stories.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Shopping fun!
> Feathered & made in Spain.
> (actually bought 2 pairs on right)
> View attachment 4129059



These look comfy! May have to check them out.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> These look comfy! May have to check them out.


 They were chunky heels, covered in feathers. Even the inner soles were feathers. Tragic. Yet weirdly pricey.

I bought mephisto & merrell--cannot recommend merrell jungle mocs enough. My 2nd pair.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> They were chunky heels, covered in feathers. Even the inner soles were feathers. Tragic. Yet weirdly pricey.
> 
> I bought mephisto & merrell--cannot recommend merrell jungle mocs enough. My 2nd pair.



I love both those brands! 
Still looking for a pair I can walk all day in New Orleans in.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my Ludmilla...  that is gorgeous...stay strong!!





remainsilly said:


> Good scores!
> I draw my line at picking up towels & clothes--they can stay in street. Too absorbant & scary.
> 
> You have done better than I today.
> At walking away.
> When green SUV blatantly tried to run down my bike--followed it to destination & pounded on driver window.
> A plumber's van followed us, as witness.
> Yelling at driver, too.
> All I got was a scraped pedal & dead-fish stare from idiot.
> With photos of license plate.
> Plus met a nice plumber.
> Guess must practice this calm walking away thing, too....
> 
> Green bag on way! Stay strong!


I was a brave girl.
Showed pic to a friend to declare how strong I was, guess what she said?
"Big mistake."
Hmmmmmmmmmm. I might need that bag after all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> French journalists are saying that the English team isn't as good as Croatia.. that's why they hope they will win tonight.
> As for the great grey bag in the pic.... get your green bag first, Ludmilla...


I know it is not nice of me, but I hope Croatia wins against France. They are for the first time in the finals. 
It would be very nice for them.
France has won several times before.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Shopping fun!
> Feathered & made in Spain.
> (actually bought 2 pairs on right)
> View attachment 4129059


Those shoes!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Good scores!
> I draw my line at picking up towels & clothes--they can stay in street. Too absorbant & scary.
> 
> You have done better than I today.
> At walking away.
> When green SUV blatantly tried to run down my bike--followed it to destination & pounded on driver window.
> A plumber's van followed us, as witness.
> Yelling at driver, too.
> All I got was a scraped pedal & dead-fish stare from idiot.
> With photos of license plate.
> Plus met a nice plumber.
> Guess must practice this calm walking away thing, too....
> 
> Green bag on way! Stay strong!


Be careful, remainsilly. You never know who the person behind the wheel is.
He might carry a weapon or a knife.
It happened in my area a few years ago, same situation...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know it is not nice of me, but I hope Croatia wins against France. They are for the first time in the finals.
> It would be very nice for them.
> France has won several times before.


I think France has won three times but ....today's team is very young , M'Bappé is 19, Hernandez and Pavard are 22... 
Last night I was a real supporter of the Croatians, but on Sunday... Allez les Bleus....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think France has won three times but ....today's team is very young , M'Bappé is 19, Hernandez and Pavard are 22...
> Last night I was a real supporter of the Croatians, but on Sunday... Allez les Bleus....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> French journalists are saying that the English team isn't as good as Croatia.. that's why they hope they will win tonight.
> As for the great grey bag in the pic.... *get your green bag first,* Ludmilla...


Not sure, if I am able to do that. I am such a weak person.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> I was a brave girl.
> Showed pic to a friend to declare how strong I was, guess what she said?
> "Big mistake."
> Hmmmmmmmmmm. I might need that bag after all.



It is so nice! Definitely a gorgeous bag! Love it! 
Very tempting 



Mariapia said:


> I think France has won three times but ....today's team is very young , M'Bappé is 19, Hernandez and Pavard are 22...
> Last night I was a real supporter of the Croatians, but on Sunday... Allez les Bleus....



Haha our loca radio station has a game on .
They will say a piece of Ikea furniture (Sweden), a piece of cheese (France) a dog race (England) and from the sound of the name you have to guess weather this is a player of the team or something else. Wondering about the Croatian game! Village or teamplayer maybe.

In my city there have already been riots by Croatian fans! So go for it France.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I was a brave girl.
> Showed pic to a friend to declare how strong I was, guess what she said?
> "Big mistake."
> Hmmmmmmmmmm. I might need that bag after all.


Oh no...  was it a great price?  I’m so weak, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> It is so nice! Definitely a gorgeous bag! Love it!
> Very tempting
> 
> 
> 
> Haha our loca radio station has a game on .
> They will say a piece of Ikea furniture (Sweden), a piece of cheese (France) a dog race (England) and from the sound of the name you have to guess weather this is a player of the team or something else. Wondering about the Croatian game! Village or teamplayer maybe.
> 
> In my city there have already been riots by Croatian fans! So go for it France.


Riots?! This is not ok.  I hate when things like this happen.
I think I need to support France, now.
Radio game seems fun!


Tomsmom said:


> Oh no...  was it a great price?  I’m so weak, lol.


I am weak, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

I. Could. Not. Help. It.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4130528
> 
> I. Could. Not. Help. It.


We can all relate, Ludmilla.
Congrats on your purchase, it's a very beautiful bag!
Did you buy it on line?


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4130528
> 
> I. Could. Not. Help. It.





I couldn’t have resisted either! Really stunning!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4130528
> 
> I. Could. Not. Help. It.


Love, love it Ludmilla!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We can all relate, Ludmilla.
> Congrats on your purchase, it's a very beautiful bag!
> Did you buy it on line?


Thank you.  No, I went to the store three times this week to look at it.
Yesterday, I broke down.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> I couldn’t have resisted either! Really stunning!





Tomsmom said:


> Love, love it Ludmilla!!


Thank you, ladies.
I am a weak islander.
But, bag is really pretty.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4130528
> 
> I. Could. Not. Help. It.


Suede
Details
Color=not brown
Awesome bag!
Resistance was futile.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.  No, I went to the store three times this week to look at it.
> Yesterday, I broke down.



Couldn’t have resisted either. Would have made me lose sleep. 
Xlnt purchase.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.  No, I went to the store three times this week to look at it.
> Yesterday, I broke down.


Fortunately it was still there!
Have you received your green bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Suede
> Details
> Color=not brown
> Awesome bag!
> Resistance was futile.


Nooooo! It is grey!!!! 
Resistance was completely futile.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Couldn’t have resisted either. Would have made me lose sleep.
> Xlnt purchase.


Thank you!
I did loose some sleep.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately it was still there!
> Have you received your green bag?


They had more than one bag of the colour. 
No notice of green bag. I guess maybe next week.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Nooooo! It is grey!!!!
> Resistance was completely futile.


Grey is very sleek & modern. Great mix with suede & stitching details.
So perfect.
----
World never ceases to amaze me.
Plumber stopped by cafe (my bike was outside) to check all was good, after death car incident.
He whistled a happy tune, I smiled. Very cool moment.

Cycling partner, shown with tastiest d@mn apple fritters ever.


----------



## Amazona

Mariapia said:


> I think France has won three times but ....today's team is very young , M'Bappé is 19, Hernandez and Pavard are 22...
> Last night I was a real supporter of the Croatians, but on Sunday... Allez les Bleus....


I have NO idea what's going on in the football field of things - but the French always win the competition for best hair, hands down. I admire the way their _coiffure_ remains undisturbed even after running around for almost two hours, sweating, getting tackled to the ground, head-butting the ball etc. Very impressive.

And that is all I have to say of this matter.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> They had more than one bag of the colour.
> No notice of green bag. I guess maybe next week.



Two bags in a month! That’s a happy islander I guess! Couldn’t have passed the Chloe. Very curious about your green bag!



Amazona said:


> I have NO idea what's going on in the football field of things - but the French always win the competition for best hair, hands down. I admire the way their _coiffure_ remains undisturbed even after running around for almost two hours, sweating, getting tackled to the ground, head-butting the ball etc. Very impressive.
> 
> And that is all I have to say of this matter.



I guess thats summed up quite nicely
Bags and haircut - very sophisticated country.


----------



## Mariapia

Amazona said:


> I have NO idea what's going on in the football field of things - but the French always win the competition for best hair, hands down. I admire the way their _coiffure_ remains undisturbed even after running around for almost two hours, sweating, getting tackled to the ground, head-butting the ball etc. Very impressive.
> 
> And that is all I have to say of this matter.


I totally agree with you, Amazona..Les Bleus remain elegant whatever happens during the game.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Grey is very sleek & modern. Great mix with suede & stitching details.
> So perfect.
> ----
> World never ceases to amaze me.
> Plumber stopped by cafe (my bike was outside) to check all was good, after death car incident.
> He whistled a happy tune, I smiled. Very cool moment.
> 
> Cycling partner, shown with tastiest d@mn apple fritters ever.
> View attachment 4130909



Glad you made a friend from this disturbing encounter.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you made a friend from this disturbing encounter.


Everything dark has its bit o' light, I guess.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Everything dark has its bit o' light, I guess.



Yup. Gotta take it where u find it!


----------



## remainsilly

@Ludmilla 
Someone came to visit you.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> @Ludmilla
> Someone came to visit you.
> View attachment 4131534



Baseball pigeon has xlnt taste! That is a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I can see that everyone is in a good mood on the Island: new bags and lovely encounters.
Today, I have decided to take out my Girolata.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4131704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I can see that everyone is in a good mood on the Island: new bags and lovely encounters.
> Today, I have decided to take out my Girolata.



So pretty! Hope the weather is lovely for her outing!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So pretty! Hope the weather is lovely for her outing!


No rain for now, Murphy... Might be another story at the beginning of next week...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No rain for now, Murphy... Might be another story at the beginning of next week...



Send some rain this way! Drought here and it’s not pretty.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4131704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I can see that everyone is in a good mood on the Island: new bags and lovely encounters.
> Today, I have decided to take out my Girolata.


 This is soooo nice!
Enjoy your outing.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventures:
1) gathering/packing toiletries for trip--new toiletry bag has *stretchy* pockets*! *
2) explaining to dog--thing he's growling at is only plastic bag.
3) another charity bike race coming up!
4) was given dvd movie, _2 seconds_--about mountain bike racer's hesitation at starting gate. And where her life went from there. Most dialogue is in French. Actually, pretty good. Makes you think.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures:
> 1) gathering/packing toiletries for trip--new toiletry bag has *stretchy* pockets*! *
> 2) explaining to dog--thing he's growling at is only plastic bag.
> 3) another charity bike race coming up!
> 4) was given dvd movie, _2 seconds_--about mountain bike racer's hesitation at starting gate. And where her life went from there. Most dialogue is in French. Actually, pretty good. Makes you think.



Packing is so challenging. I always feel like I brought the wrong stuff when I get there. Forcing me to go shopping. lol


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Packing is so challenging. I always feel like I brought the wrong stuff when I get there. Forcing me to go shopping. lol


I usually need to buy a warm layer or accessory.
And endlessly debate, "Do I take sunscreen, or use 1L liquids baggie room for other stuff?"
Except for NZ, sunscreen lost on every trip.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I usually need to buy a warm layer or accessory.
> And endlessly debate, "Do I take sunscreen, or use 1L liquids baggie room for other stuff?"
> Except for NZ, sunscreen lost on every trip.



Agree. 
Hate paying destination prices for sunscreen but always explodes in bag. 
Never have right jacket. 
Department store is usually second stop after groceries/snacks.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No rain for now, Murphy... Might be another story at the beginning of next week...



Bastille Day? Cheers[emoji482]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I usually need to buy a warm layer or accessory.
> And endlessly debate, "Do I take sunscreen, or use 1L liquids baggie room for other stuff?"
> Except for NZ, sunscreen lost on every trip.


Sunscreen you can buy in Scandinavia... if you want to have room for something else.
Get the most expensive toiletries in the US though as the cost of living is rather high in Scandinavian countries..


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Bastille Day? Cheers[emoji482]


Thank you, Murphy . It is indeed.
Some people say that this year we will celebrate Bastille Day ... tomorrow...
Yes! If France wins the World Cup....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Murphy . It is indeed.
> Some people say that this year we will celebrate Bastille Day ... tomorrow...
> Yes! If France wins the World Cup....



Why wait? Celebrate both!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Why wait? Celebrate both!


Of course!  What an exciting weekend!


----------



## Senf

Good morning lovely islanders!

It shall be a weekend packed with fun and celebration for all islanders!

Have been busy lately. Got the key to my new house. Coordinating workers, cleaning and getting ready for the moving van. I can feel every muscle in my body, which I guess is a good feeling. Haven’t felt so alive in a long time. 

DD is coming back from staying at her granny’s in the Alps today! Missing her so much! She is looking forward to her new smartphone, because up to now she was the only one in her class with a PHONE! Everyone else has a smartphone.....(blablabla). Now she is turning eleven and I allowed her one. She will never truely understand how liberating it can be not to be available 24/7. Well stormy times ahead of us because I will impose limitation rules..... 

Bag of the week - Bree crossbosy bag made out of truck tarpaulin. Very handy bag because it is so carefree when carying stuff, going to Home Depot or being around workers!


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Good morning lovely islanders!
> 
> It shall be a weekend packed with fun and celebration for all islanders!
> 
> Have been busy lately. Got the key to my new house. Coordinating workers, cleaning and getting ready for the moving van. I can feel every muscle in my body, which I guess is a good feeling. Haven’t felt so alive in a long time.
> 
> DD is coming back from staying at her granny’s in the Alps today! Missing her so much! She is looking forward to her new smartphone, because up to now she was the only one in her class with a PHONE! Everyone else has a smartphone.....(blablabla). Now she is turning eleven and I allowed her one. She will never truely understand how liberating it can be not to be available 24/7. Well stormy times ahead of us because I will impose limitation rules.....
> 
> Bag of the week - Bree crossbosy bag made out of truck tarpaulin. Very handy bag because it is so carefree when carying stuff, going to Home Depot or being around workers!
> 
> View attachment 4132788


Congratulations Senf! You are a real pro.
And DD has a brand new phone today.
She must be so excited.
Have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Mariapia

Here and everywhere it's all about this afternoon's final...
Allez les Bleus!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Good morning lovely islanders!
> 
> It shall be a weekend packed with fun and celebration for all islanders!
> 
> Have been busy lately. Got the key to my new house. Coordinating workers, cleaning and getting ready for the moving van. I can feel every muscle in my body, which I guess is a good feeling. Haven’t felt so alive in a long time.
> 
> DD is coming back from staying at her granny’s in the Alps today! Missing her so much! She is looking forward to her new smartphone, because up to now she was the only one in her class with a PHONE! Everyone else has a smartphone.....(blablabla). Now she is turning eleven and I allowed her one. She will never truely understand how liberating it can be not to be available 24/7. Well stormy times ahead of us because I will impose limitation rules.....
> 
> Bag of the week - Bree crossbosy bag made out of truck tarpaulin. Very handy bag because it is so carefree when carying stuff, going to Home Depot or being around workers!
> 
> View attachment 4132788



Good luck in the new house!  And congrats to your daughter on the phone, she will be over the moon lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Islanders!  Went to the beach yesterday with Miss 11 (soon to be 12) and had a great day in the sun and surf. 

I’m in my LV Neverfull these days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you, Amazona..Les Bleus remain elegant whatever happens during the game.


Yay!!!!!!! You won!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> @Ludmilla
> Someone came to visit you.
> View attachment 4131534


Pigeons ****ted on 2 of my bags already. If one of them is having any ideas about my new bag I will kill them all. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4131704
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I can see that everyone is in a good mood on the Island: new bags and lovely encounters.
> Today, I have decided to take out my Girolata.



This bag is so special! Hope you had special adventures with it!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Senf cannot quote you.... But sounds like you were active in a very positive way! This is great.
Hope all will be well with your new house. 


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Went to the beach yesterday with Miss 11 (soon to be 12) and had a great day in the sun and surf.
> 
> I’m in my LV Neverfull these days.


The beach! I would love to go to the beach!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
I am at the country again. This weekend was our famous town festival. Very nice to see friends and family. Today huge flea market. 


Where we found books!

Now I am having 2 weeks of vacation. Not going anywhere, but want to visit friends  and doctor . I need a check-up.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!!!!!!! You won!!!!


Yeeeeeeees! 
One million people on the Champs Elysées! Thousands of fans everywhere in French streets. 
It does everyone good!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am at the country again. This weekend was our famous town festival. Very nice to see friends and family. Today huge flea market.
> View attachment 4133263
> 
> Where we found books!
> 
> Now I am having 2 weeks of vacation. Not going anywhere, but want to visit friends  and doctor . I need a check-up.


Enjoy your vacay Ludmilla. Meet friends, have fun, relax, take photos and don't forget to come to the Island when you have time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Yeeeeeeees!
> One million people on the Champs Elysées! Thousands of fans everywhere in French streets.
> It does everyone good!


Yayyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am at the country again. This weekend was our famous town festival. Very nice to see friends and family. Today huge flea market.
> View attachment 4133263
> 
> Where we found books!
> 
> Now I am having 2 weeks of vacation. Not going anywhere, but want to visit friends  and doctor . I need a check-up.


Have a great vacay Ludmilla!


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Good morning lovely islanders!
> 
> It shall be a weekend packed with fun and celebration for all islanders!
> 
> Have been busy lately. Got the key to my new house. Coordinating workers, cleaning and getting ready for the moving van. I can feel every muscle in my body, which I guess is a good feeling. Haven’t felt so alive in a long time.
> 
> DD is coming back from staying at her granny’s in the Alps today! Missing her so much! She is looking forward to her new smartphone, because up to now she was the only one in her class with a PHONE! Everyone else has a smartphone.....(blablabla). Now she is turning eleven and I allowed her one. She will never truely understand how liberating it can be not to be available 24/7. Well stormy times ahead of us because I will impose limitation rules.....
> 
> Bag of the week - Bree crossbosy bag made out of truck tarpaulin. Very handy bag because it is so carefree when carying stuff, going to Home Depot or being around workers!
> 
> View attachment 4132788


Seems you are moving on & finding a groove.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!  Went to the beach yesterday with Miss 11 (soon to be 12) and had a great day in the sun and surf.
> 
> I’m in my LV Neverfull these days.


Beaches are sooooooo great.


Ludmilla said:


> Pigeons ****ted on 2 of my bags already. If one of them is having any ideas about my new bag I will kill them all.


Tell doctor you suffer from this pigeon anxiety. 


Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am at the country again. This weekend was our famous town festival. Very nice to see friends and family. Today huge flea market.
> View attachment 4133263
> 
> Where we found books!
> 
> Now I am having 2 weeks of vacation. Not going anywhere, but want to visit friends  and doctor . I need a check-up.


Lady Oak! Ooooh, books. Love 'em.
Aha! See?! Pigeon anxiety is hurting your health. Must find remedy.

Maybe pigeon hug therapy?
Seriously, hope you are okay.


Mariapia said:


> Yeeeeeeees!
> One million people on the Champs Elysées! Thousands of fans everywhere in French streets.
> It does everyone good!


Drinking French roast coffee, in honor of World Cup victory!


Remember being on Vatican City cupola, when Italy won it. Wave of joyful noise broke over Rome. Amazing moment. Then the crazy began.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yeeeeeeees!
> One million people on the Champs Elysées! Thousands of fans everywhere in French streets.
> *It does everyone good*!


Totally believe this!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Seems you are moving on & finding a groove.
> 
> Beaches are sooooooo great.
> 
> Tell doctor you suffer from this pigeon anxiety.
> 
> Lady Oak! Ooooh, books. Love 'em.
> Aha! See?! Pigeon anxiety is hurting your health. Must find remedy.
> 
> Maybe pigeon hug therapy?
> Seriously, hope you are okay.
> 
> Drinking French roast coffee, in honor of World Cup victory!
> View attachment 4133496
> 
> Remember being on Vatican City cupola, when Italy won it. Wave of joyful noise broke over Rome. Amazing moment. Then the crazy began.


I have no pigeon anxiety. I just hate them.


----------



## Ludmilla

First day of vacation.


Picard, iPad and I at the internet pub, doing updates. 
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> First day of vacation.
> View attachment 4133738
> 
> Picard, iPad and I at the internet pub, doing updates.
> Happy Monday everyone!


Happy Monday Ludmilla!  I’m sitting in the kitchen waking up drinking coffee before I start my work day. Trying to decide what to wear...is it a dress day or a denim day (we dress very casual )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> First day of vacation.
> View attachment 4133738
> 
> Picard, iPad and I at the internet pub, doing updates.
> Happy Monday everyone!


Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday Ludmilla!  I’m sitting in the kitchen waking up drinking coffee before I start my work day. Trying to decide what to wear...is it a dress day or a denim day (we dress very casual )


What about the bag you chose, Tomsmom?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> What about the bag you chose, Tomsmom?


Lol still in my neverfull. Turned out to be a denim skirt kind of day.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I have no pigeon anxiety. I just hate them.





Ah. Echoes my horse opinions.
We both will live healthy lives anyway.


----------



## remainsilly

(_imagine yet another patagonia atom sling/bicycle/coffee photo here_)

Also waved at calico cat & old guy mowing grass.
All go & crazy in Silly World.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Lol still in my neverfull. Turned out to be a denim skirt kind of day.


The Neverfull is a great bag, Tomsmom


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
We had a very big thunder storm yesterday afternoon.. I was outside....
The streets were flooded, I was completely drenched...
Fortunately I was carrying a nylon Longchamp bag....
The temperature came down to 16....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> We had a very big thunder storm yesterday afternoon.. I was outside....
> The streets were flooded, I was completely drenched...
> Fortunately I was carrying a nylon Longchamp bag....
> The temperature came down to 16....


Oh, this sounds awful! We had thunderstorms since Friday. Not a fan.
Hope you are well!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4134105
> 
> Ah. Echoes my horse opinions.
> We both will live healthy lives anyway.


Hehehe.


remainsilly said:


> (_imagine yet another patagonia atom sling/bicycle/coffee photo here_)
> 
> Also waved at calico cat & old guy mowing grass.
> All go & crazy in Silly World.


Glad to hear that all is well in Silly's world.


----------



## Ludmilla

Alexa oak and I went to the doctor to do some blood testing. Ugh. 
But, package from Italy came just in time today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Alexa oak and I went to the doctor to do some blood testing. Ugh.
> But, package from Italy came just in time today.


What could be in the package from Italy?  So show us


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Alexa oak and I went to the doctor to do some blood testing. Ugh.
> But, package from Italy came just in time today.



Psychic powers sense new handbag!
 Time to celebrate!


----------



## remainsilly

Was sent this:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Alexa oak and I went to the doctor to do some blood testing. Ugh.
> But, package from Italy came just in time today.


I think the bag is from Massaccesi ... I kept looking at their thread .... thinking  you might have posted something there .... ( see how inquisitive I am...)  and that I would solve the mystery... But I found nothing....
So... Like everybody else here, I have to wait for your reveal...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Was sent this:
> View attachment 4135124



This must be a modern freezer. 
I have a steel GE from the 40’s that could hold much much more than that. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This must be a modern freezer.
> I have a steel GE from the 40’s that could hold much much more than that. Lol.


Notes to self:
1) Never piss off Murphy47.
2) Search for 1940's freezer to buy. If drivers act up near my bike again.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Notes to self:
> 1) Never piss off Murphy47.
> 2) Search for 1940's freezer to buy. If drivers act up near my bike again.



This is an xlnt plan. It weighs so much no one would ever try to move it.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is an xlnt plan. It weighs so much no one would ever try to move it.


Omg, remember when automobiles were steel, instead of 5mph impact plastic? Those doors took effort to open/close!
Kinda miss hood ornaments.


----------



## remainsilly

Great ride this morning!


All the drivers behaved. And I chatted with 2 dogs + people.

Fine-tuning my packed gear for trip. So far, so good.

Also received new bike shorts to wear for charity race. Match my jersey, with waves/seahorse.

Ah, summer adventures. Feeling free & fine.


----------



## remainsilly

Man in my life handed me this & said:


But is full of lovely smartwool socks.
So he will not be harmed.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg, remember when automobiles were steel, instead of 5mph impact plastic? Those doors took effort to open/close!
> Kinda miss hood ornaments.



Also moos hood ornaments. 
Youngest D still has doors like that. Need arm strength to shut them.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Man in my life handed me this & said:
> View attachment 4136745
> 
> But is full of lovely smartwool socks.
> So he will not be harmed.



I have lots of bags from there. Daughter doesn’t miss working there but shire misses the discount.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I have lots of bags from there. Daughter doesn’t miss working there but shire misses the discount.


Oh, she quit?


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World cycling adventures:
How the h3ll did they get this for home use?
It's both ugly & brilliant.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, she quit?



She got a “real” job working for a major computer company as “media coordinator specialist”. She bills companies for the placement of computer adds. Works from home. Flexible hours. Excellent pay.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> She got a “real” job working for a major computer company as “media coordinator specialist”. She bills companies for the placement of computer adds. Works from home. Flexible hours. Excellent pay.


Wow! 
Your DD has got it all now.
You must be so proud of her, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Your DD has got it all now.
> You must be so proud of her, Murphy.



Totally proud! 
Will finally finish degree in December. 
She’s getting anxious to have her own place. So I am. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> She got a “real” job working for a major computer company as “media coordinator specialist”. She bills companies for the placement of computer adds. Works from home. Flexible hours. Excellent pay.


Very nice!
Hope she still cycles.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Very nice!
> Hope she still cycles.



Yup. 
Though her current obsession is SCUBA. Just got certified last weekend and can’t wait to go again.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Yup.
> Though her current obsession is SCUBA. Just got certified last weekend and can’t wait to go again.


Brave girl!
I snorkel. But refuse scuba. 
Saw too many James Bond movies--with Spectre suddenly appearing. To cut air hoses, etc.

People assure me they rarely see Spectre agents in oceans.
I panic with, "No one SEES Spectre! Before it's too late! That's how it happened to Sean Connery, in all those movies!"
So, wimpy snorkeling for me.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Brave girl!
> I snorkel. But refuse scuba.
> Saw too many James Bond movies--with Spectre suddenly appearing. To cut air hoses, etc.
> 
> People assure me they rarely see Spectre agents in oceans.
> I panic with, "No one SEES Spectre! Before it's too late! That's how it happened to Sean Connery, in all those movies!"
> So, wimpy snorkeling for me.



Snorkeling NOT wimpy. 
Plus, she hasn’t tried it in the open ocean yet. I’ll let u know.


----------



## Ludmilla

Helloooooooooo ladies!!!!!!
Sorry, I have dropped from the planet. 
Visited my sister and saw tons of old colleagues and friends the past days and never had a second for myself. But, it was HUGE fun. 

I know I left you hanging.... here is the bag that
- went with me to my old working place (we saw the elevator, but did not use it)
- went with me to the Irish Pub to meet a colleague who worked with me for the jerk and who is leaving, too
- saw the dentist
- made a picknick at the park
- had a fun happy hour at my sister's favorite tapas bar
- went shopping and to the steak house
- and experienced a hot ride on the train out of hell (I am not missing those rides).




My forest green Aphrodite from Massaccesi.


----------



## Ludmilla

PS: blood tests were good. I am one healthy islander.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooooooo ladies!!!!!!
> Sorry, I have dropped from the planet.
> Visited my sister and saw tons of old colleagues and friends the past days and never had a second for myself. But, it was HUGE fun.
> 
> I know I left you hanging.... here is the bag that
> - went with me to my old working place (we saw the elevator, but did not use it)
> - went with me to the Irish Pub to meet a colleague who worked with me for the jerk and who is leaving, too
> - saw the dentist
> - made a picknick at the park
> - had a fun happy hour at my sister's favorite tapas bar
> - went shopping and to the steak house
> - and experienced a hot ride on the train out of hell (I am not missing those rides).
> View attachment 4138717
> 
> View attachment 4138718
> 
> My forest green Aphrodite from Massaccesi.



Lovely bag! 

Haha! No way! Have the same Tchibo throw! Saves me until new furniture is delivered! Haha


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Lovely bag!
> 
> Haha! No way! Have the same Tchibo throw! Saves me until new furniture is delivered! Haha


Thank you!
Hehe. Hello throw twin! I love my Tschibo throw!  I love Tschibo in general.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hehe. Hello throw twin! I love my Tschibo throw!  I love Tschibo in general.



Tchibo has a tendency to creep up in my life and block my shelves with stuff.
So in order to reduce stuff I stay away. Which is hard sometimes- managed to only buy coffee for half a year!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> PS: blood tests were good. I am one healthy islander.



Totally awesome! 
Sounds like a great time!
Glad u r healthy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooooooo ladies!!!!!!
> Sorry, I have dropped from the planet.
> Visited my sister and saw tons of old colleagues and friends the past days and never had a second for myself. But, it was HUGE fun.
> 
> I know I left you hanging.... here is the bag that
> - went with me to my old working place (we saw the elevator, but did not use it)
> - went with me to the Irish Pub to meet a colleague who worked with me for the jerk and who is leaving, too
> - saw the dentist
> - made a picknick at the park
> - had a fun happy hour at my sister's favorite tapas bar
> - went shopping and to the steak house
> - and experienced a hot ride on the train out of hell (I am not missing those rides).
> View attachment 4138717
> 
> View attachment 4138718
> 
> My forest green Aphrodite from Massaccesi.


Love love the bag Ludmilla!  I also love that you’re having a great time off from work .


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Tchibo has a tendency to creep up in my life and block my shelves with stuff.
> So in order to reduce stuff I stay away. Which is hard sometimes- managed to only buy coffee for half a year!


Yes! I have to be very careful when I enter the Tschibo stores, too.  Thankfully, in my new city the stores are not so easy for me to reach. 


Murphy47 said:


> Totally awesome!
> Sounds like a great time!
> Glad u r healthy.



I am glad, too.
Last Saturday I almost fainted during our town festival. This was quite scary. 
But, everything is ok and it is just too hot for me. 


Tomsmom said:


> Love love the bag Ludmilla!  I also love that you’re having a great time off from work .


Thank you. 
It is good to see different stuff and reconnect with old friends.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooooooo ladies!!!!!!
> Sorry, I have dropped from the planet.
> Visited my sister and saw tons of old colleagues and friends the past days and never had a second for myself. But, it was HUGE fun.
> 
> I know I left you hanging.... here is the bag that
> - went with me to my old working place (we saw the elevator, but did not use it)
> - went with me to the Irish Pub to meet a colleague who worked with me for the jerk and who is leaving, too
> - saw the dentist
> - made a picknick at the park
> - had a fun happy hour at my sister's favorite tapas bar
> - went shopping and to the steak house
> - and experienced a hot ride on the train out of hell (I am not missing those rides).
> View attachment 4138717
> 
> View attachment 4138718
> 
> My forest green Aphrodite from Massaccesi.



Your Massaccesi Aphrodite is a wonder, Ludmilla. I love green forest and the leather looks amazing!
Congrats on your purchase!
I am glad you are enjoying yourself and feeling great.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooooooo ladies!!!!!!
> Sorry, I have dropped from the planet.
> Visited my sister and saw tons of old colleagues and friends the past days and never had a second for myself. But, it was HUGE fun.
> 
> I know I left you hanging.... here is the bag that
> - went with me to my old working place (we saw the elevator, but did not use it)
> - went with me to the Irish Pub to meet a colleague who worked with me for the jerk and who is leaving, too
> - saw the dentist
> - made a picknick at the park
> - had a fun happy hour at my sister's favorite tapas bar
> - went shopping and to the steak house
> - and experienced a hot ride on the train out of hell (I am not missing those rides).
> View attachment 4138717
> 
> View attachment 4138718
> 
> My forest green Aphrodite from Massaccesi.


Green! Smooshy! 
WINNER!!!
Already, this lovely bag is adventuring=excellent choice.


Ludmilla said:


> PS: blood tests were good. I am one healthy islander.


I think my circulatory system pumps a more caffeinated brew. 
But I might live anyhow.
Glad you are well.


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, islanders.
I did a thing.
And may own new sling bag.
Because love crazy bird logo, on osprey stuff.
And the new travel pack is sooooooo nice. To pack/unpack/repack repeatedly. As I consider weather in Scandi-land.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Massaccesi Aphrodite is a wonder, Ludmilla. I love green forest and the leather looks amazing!
> Congrats on your purchase!
> I am glad you are enjoying yourself and feeling great.


Thank you, Mariapia. 
You are too kind.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Green! Smooshy!
> WINNER!!!
> Already, this lovely bag is adventuring=excellent choice.
> 
> I think my circulatory system pumps a more caffeinated brew.
> But I might live anyhow.
> Glad you are well.


Hehe. 
The bag has a good size. Not too big for adventures. 


remainsilly said:


> Ah, islanders.
> I did a thing.
> And may own new sling bag.
> Because love crazy bird logo, on osprey stuff.
> And the new travel pack is sooooooo nice. To pack/unpack/repack repeatedly. As I consider weather in Scandi-land.


We need to see your new sling bag of course! I am glad that you like your new travel bag. And I am pretty sure that you will pack just the right stuff for your trip.


----------



## Ludmilla

Huge disappointment on my side of the island.  It is raining cats and dogs today. This is very unfortunate, because the daughter of our rich neighbour (the one with the huge park that I could watch from my roof windows) is marrying today. Planned was a party in the park and I thought that I could spend some fancy hours watching them. Pretty clothes and stuff like this. They informed us that there will be fireworks in the night, but I wonder if it is not too wet for this, too.
Booo!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Huge disappointment on my side of the island.  It is raining cats and dogs today. This is very unfortunate, because the daughter of our rich neighbour (the one with the huge park that I could watch from my roof windows) is marrying today. Planned was a party in the park and I thought that I could spend some fancy hours watching them. Pretty clothes and stuff like this. They informed us that there will be fireworks in the night, but I wonder if it is not too wet for this, too.
> Booo!


That stinks Ludmilla.  We’re supposed to get a terrible rain storm tonight.

On the upside miss 17 and I went to the thrift and scored awesome denim and 2 maxi dresses.  Yayy!  Love the thrift


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That stinks Ludmilla.  We’re supposed to get a terrible rain storm tonight.
> 
> On the upside miss 17 and I went to the thrift and scored awesome denim and 2 maxi dresses.  Yayy!  Love the thrift


Oh, I hope the storm will turn out not too bad. Stay safe!
I need to check out thrift stores at the huge city. I know that there are some that sell designer stuff. And I want to see the non designer thrift stores, too. It is so nice that you and DD had a successful day.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Ah, islanders.
> I did a thing.
> And may own new sling bag.
> Because love crazy bird logo, on osprey stuff.
> And the new travel pack is sooooooo nice. To pack/unpack/repack repeatedly. As I consider weather in Scandi-land.



Oh! Exciting - when will you be leaving?





Ludmilla said:


> Huge disappointment on my side of the island.  It is raining cats and dogs today. This is very unfortunate, because the daughter of our rich neighbour (the one with the huge park that I could watch from my roof windows) is marrying today. Planned was a party in the park and I thought that I could spend some fancy hours watching them. Pretty clothes and stuff like this. They informed us that there will be fireworks in the night, but I wonder if it is not too wet for this, too.
> Booo!



Oh no! It was raining here too!
How was the wedding?



Tomsmom said:


> That stinks Ludmilla.  We’re supposed to get a terrible rain storm tonight.
> 
> On the upside miss 17 and I went to the thrift and scored awesome denim and 2 maxi dresses.  Yayy!  Love the thrift



Oh! Love thrifting!
Right now I am getting free furniture. Unbelievable what people give away for free. Happy to get furniture like that so i don’t have to buy it right now. Today I got 3 vintage chairs from 1950 in excellent condition. As well as two Ikea wardeobes, an Ikea shelf and two glass tables. 
Downside is that I have to carry it myself. But at least I help to reduce waste!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe.
> The bag has a good size. Not too big for adventures.
> 
> We need to see your new sling bag of course! I am glad that you like your new travel bag. And I am pretty sure that you will pack just the right stuff for your trip.


So good when a bag plan works well!

I never could be trusted to design custom stuff. Imagine tragedy with a messenger strap.

Thanks. Will photo later.


Ludmilla said:


> Huge disappointment on my side of the island.  It is raining cats and dogs today. This is very unfortunate, because the daughter of our rich neighbour (the one with the huge park that I could watch from my roof windows) is marrying today. Planned was a party in the park and I thought that I could spend some fancy hours watching them. Pretty clothes and stuff like this. They informed us that there will be fireworks in the night, but I wonder if it is not too wet for this, too.
> Booo!


 Psychic silly predicts fireworks.
Your watching idea sounded so fun. Sorry rained out.
Maybe they will do another event soon? 
Bride will be devastated.


Tomsmom said:


> That stinks Ludmilla.  We’re supposed to get a terrible rain storm tonight.
> 
> On the upside miss 17 and I went to the thrift and scored awesome denim and 2 maxi dresses.  Yayy!  Love the thrift


Hooray, thrift store clothes!
Mine suffer tragically, being worn. So spending $5 on pants is a godsend.


Senf said:


> Oh! Exciting - when will you be leaving?


Omg, next weekend. After my bike race.

Great furniture score!
So nice when universe helps us along in tough times.
Good ol' universe. Often helps me, too. 
How will you move furniture?


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Oh! Exciting - when will you be leaving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! It was raining here too!
> How was the wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Love thrifting!
> Right now I am getting free furniture. Unbelievable what people give away for free. Happy to get furniture like that so i don’t have to buy it right now. Today I got 3 vintage chairs from 1950 in excellent condition. As well as two Ikea wardeobes, an Ikea shelf and two glass tables.
> Downside is that I have to carry it myself. But at least I help to reduce waste!



I’m so happy for you about the furniture!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Huge disappointment on my side of the island.  It is raining cats and dogs today. This is very unfortunate, because the daughter of our rich neighbour (the one with the huge park that I could watch from my roof windows) is marrying today. Planned was a party in the park and I thought that I could spend some fancy hours watching them. Pretty clothes and stuff like this. They informed us that there will be fireworks in the night, but I wonder if it is not too wet for this, too.
> Booo!


In France we say " Rainy wedding, happy marriage "


----------



## remainsilly

New osprey daylite sling(6L) & acrylic knit beanie:


Awesome bird logo!
Smaller/lighter weight than my patagonia atom sling.
Bit different pocket arrangement & no exterior gear/cinch straps.
Front zip pocket has nice, breathable fabric panel.

Pacsafe crossbody still wins, for trip.
Will take osprey hat.
Patagonia sling won for morning's ride:


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Oh! Exciting - when will you be leaving?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh no! It was raining here too!
> How was the wedding?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Love thrifting!
> Right now I am getting free furniture. Unbelievable what people give away for free. Happy to get furniture like that so i don’t have to buy it right now. Today I got 3 vintage chairs from 1950 in excellent condition. As well as two Ikea wardeobes, an Ikea shelf and two glass tables.
> Downside is that I have to carry it myself. But at least I help to reduce waste!


When one of my friends moved into her house I learned about the fact that many gift old furniture. She got a very pretty wooden cupboard for her living room for free.


remainsilly said:


> So good when a bag plan works well!
> 
> I never could be trusted to design custom stuff. Imagine tragedy with a messenger strap.
> 
> Thanks. Will photo later.
> 
> Psychic silly predicts fireworks.
> Your watching idea sounded so fun. Sorry rained out.
> Maybe they will do another event soon?
> Bride will be devastated.
> 
> Hooray, thrift store clothes!
> Mine suffer tragically, being worn. So spending $5 on pants is a godsend.
> 
> Omg, next weekend. After my bike race.
> 
> Great furniture score!
> So nice when universe helps us along in tough times.
> Good ol' universe. Often helps me, too.
> How will you move furniture?


Yes, I think the bride was not too happy. They had a huge tent and all, but could not use the park.


Mariapia said:


> In France we say " Rainy wedding, happy marriage "


We say the same. 


The fireworks was spectacular!  Much better than the usual fireworks on New Years Eve. Wowzers.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Omg, next weekend. After my bike race
> 
> Great furniture score!
> So nice when universe helps us along in tough times.
> Good ol' universe. Often helps me, too.
> How will you move furniture?



Oh! Have a great trip!

Have my mini car. Ikea is fine because can be deconstructed!

Have so much help! I am overwhelmed- even my Ex‘s friends help me. Thank you! Yes universe helps out at the moment big time! 



Tomsmom said:


> I’m so happy for you about the furniture!



Thank you! Feel blessed



Mariapia said:


> In France we say " Rainy wedding, happy marriage "



It was raining on my wedding day. So no, not true.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oak Lexy and I are visiting a friend.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4141510
> 
> Oak Lexy and I are visiting a friend.


Enjoy both the bag and the friend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!! I’m at work which is all good because the weather is horrible today. All rainy and humid, ick.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!! I’m at work which is all good because the weather is horrible today. All rainy and humid, ick.



Happy Monday! 
Warm and humid here but better than it was. 
Oldest DD is 26 today. Presents all around. 
She didn’t want a new bag for her Bday. Hmmmm.  
Maybe she was switched at hospital? Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Monday!
> Warm and humid here but better than it was.
> Oldest DD is 26 today. Presents all around.
> She didn’t want a new bag for her Bday. Hmmmm.
> Maybe she was switched at hospital? Lol


Happy 26th birthday!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy 26th birthday!!!



Thanks!


----------



## remainsilly

The madness continues...
Silly World packing tips:

1) packing cubes are bigger, when full.
Dazzled by shop displays, of flappy neon storage options? 
3-4 cubes for most carry-on size bags.

2) tiny packing cubes = useless. 
Need each sock & bra, inside a separate zippered packing peanut? Seek professional help.

3) safety pins are to travel, what zip ties are to cycling = essential fix-its.

4) plan for stink & spills.
Fill small plastic bottle with detergent & bring clothesline (paracord) = sink/tub laundry.

5) bring 1 big, soft scarf.
No filthy airline blankets, outfit color & warmth, modesty in churches, carries picnic food. 
Plus whipping it & yelling, "Yeehaw!" confuses feral dogs & suspicious groups of children--just long enough.

6) rushing tampon/etc. purchases, in unfamiliar places, ends tragically.
Pack enough.
Then pack more. 

7) smartwool socks & thermals.
Omg, yes. 

8) comfortable shoes = top priority.
Will not "break in." 
Pinching & rubbing before trip? Buy other shoes.
Preferably waterproof. With good tread.

9) snacks save lives.
Starving, disoriented & jet-lagged?
Eating questionable stuff, in desperation, ends tragically.

10) running out of/losing anything (except snacks & tampons) is not end of world.
Pack too little shampoo & hand lotion. Let pickpockets have a glove or trivial coin purse. 
No biggie.
Then enjoy another adventure.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The madness continues...
> Silly World packing tips:
> 
> 1) packing cubes are bigger, when full.
> Dazzled by shop displays, of flappy neon storage options?
> 3-4 cubes for most carry-on size bags.
> 
> 2) tiny packing cubes = useless.
> Need each sock & bra, inside a separate zippered packing peanut? Seek professional help.
> 
> 3) safety pins are to travel, what zip ties are to cycling = essential fix-its.
> 
> 4) plan for stink & spills.
> Fill small plastic bottle with detergent & bring clothesline (paracord) = sink/tub laundry.
> 
> 5) bring 1 big, soft scarf.
> No filthy airline blankets, outfit color & warmth, modesty in churches, carries picnic food.
> Plus whipping it & yelling, "Yeehaw!" confuses feral dogs & suspicious groups of children--just long enough.
> 
> 6) rushing tampon/etc. purchases, in unfamiliar places, ends tragically.
> Pack enough.
> Then pack more.
> 
> 7) smartwool socks & thermals.
> Omg, yes.
> 
> 8) comfortable shoes = top priority.
> Will not "break in."
> Pinching & rubbing before trip? Buy other shoes.
> Preferably waterproof. With good tread.
> 
> 9) snacks save lives.
> Starving, disoriented & jet-lagged?
> Eating questionable stuff, in desperation, ends tragically.
> 
> 10) running out of/losing anything (except snacks & tampons) is not end of world.
> Pack too little shampoo & hand lotion. Let pickpockets have a glove or trivial coin purse.
> No biggie.
> Then enjoy another adventure.



This sounds perfect! 
Everything so true! Haven’t traveled overseas in years, so they not sell Tampax in the country your visiting?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This sounds perfect!
> Everything so true! Haven’t traveled overseas in years, so they not sell Tampax in the country your visiting?


When I ran out, in NZ, faced an aisle of unfamiliar brands.
And teenage boy clerks, mortified by my questions.
Packing more this time. Easier.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> When I ran out, in NZ, faced an aisle of unfamiliar brands.
> And teenage boy clerks, mortified by my questions.
> Packing more this time. Easier.



That makes sense. At least you have a choice. Are men just as squeemish in NZ as they are here?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Monday!
> Warm and humid here but better than it was.
> Oldest DD is 26 today. Presents all around.
> She didn’t want a new bag for her Bday. Hmmmm.
> Maybe she was switched at hospital? Lol


 You should buy bag for self--for giving birth to her 26 years ago.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> You should buy bag for self--for giving birth to her 26 years ago.



Xlnt plan! I will do this!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That makes sense. At least you have a choice. Are men just as squeemish in NZ as they are here?


The ones I met were very nice.
But am spoiled with Man undaunted by feminine hygiene products. And am old enough to be comfortable with body.
So NZ teenage angst was hilarious, if ill-timed.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The ones I met were very nice.
> But am spoiled with Man undaunted by feminine hygiene products. And am old enough to be comfortable with body.
> So NZ teenage angst was hilarious, if ill-timed.



Got a chuckle just thinking of that. 
My hubbie not fazed either. Has been known (in the old days) to pick up chocolate, InStyle magazine and a 36 pack of fav brand when necessary. An important characteristic in a mate.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> 6) rushing tampon/etc. purchases, in unfamiliar places, ends tragically.





Murphy47 said:


> This sounds perfect!
> Everything so true! Haven’t traveled overseas in years, so they not sell Tampax in the country your visiting?



Be aware! Tampons in Europe usually don‘t come with applicator. There is only one brand that I used before I switched to cups. 
Tampax is not sold here! Tried it once but hated it!



remainsilly said:


> You should buy bag for self--for giving birth to her 26 years ago.


Yes! Exactly!


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Be aware! Tampons in Europe usually don‘t come with applicator. There is only one brand that I used before I switched to cups.
> Tampax is not sold here! Tried it once but hated it!


Excellent information. Thanks.
Ah, ye ol' cup. Good idea.
And I tried.
But not my fave.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Today I am carrying my Le Pliage Cuir.with that lovely Hermès Rodeo I like so much.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4142493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today I am carrying my Le Pliage Cuir.with that lovely Hermès Rodeo I like so much.



Love the color!
Such a pretty bag charm.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Excellent information. Thanks.
> Ah, ye ol' cup. Good idea.
> And I tried.
> But not my fave.



Tried at least 5, and there is a learning curve- but now I would never go back!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4142493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today I am carrying my Le Pliage Cuir.with that lovely Hermès Rodeo I like so much.


Great combo!  I have a new Longchamp that looks like yours is the color lavender?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Great combo!  I have a new Longchamp that looks like yours is the color lavender?


I think so., Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love the color!
> Such a pretty bag charm.


The horse goes with nearly every bag I own, Murphy.
That's why I bought it in the first place.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I think so., Tomsmom.




Bag twins!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Enjoy both the bag and the friend!


Thank you, I did. 


remainsilly said:


> The madness continues...
> Silly World packing tips:
> 
> 1) packing cubes are bigger, when full.
> Dazzled by shop displays, of flappy neon storage options?
> 3-4 cubes for most carry-on size bags.
> 
> 2) tiny packing cubes = useless.
> Need each sock & bra, inside a separate zippered packing peanut? Seek professional help.
> 
> 3) safety pins are to travel, what zip ties are to cycling = essential fix-its.
> 
> 4) plan for stink & spills.
> Fill small plastic bottle with detergent & bring clothesline (paracord) = sink/tub laundry.
> 
> 5) bring 1 big, soft scarf.
> No filthy airline blankets, outfit color & warmth, modesty in churches, carries picnic food.
> Plus whipping it & yelling, "Yeehaw!" confuses feral dogs & suspicious groups of children--just long enough.
> 
> 6) rushing tampon/etc. purchases, in unfamiliar places, ends tragically.
> Pack enough.
> Then pack more.
> 
> 7) smartwool socks & thermals.
> Omg, yes.
> 
> 8) comfortable shoes = top priority.
> Will not "break in."
> Pinching & rubbing before trip? Buy other shoes.
> Preferably waterproof. With good tread.
> 
> 9) snacks save lives.
> Starving, disoriented & jet-lagged?
> Eating questionable stuff, in desperation, ends tragically.
> 
> 10) running out of/losing anything (except snacks & tampons) is not end of world.
> Pack too little shampoo & hand lotion. Let pickpockets have a glove or trivial coin purse.
> No biggie.
> Then enjoy another adventure.


Very good rules! I never pack with so much thought. Esp. when it comes to certain ladies' products. 


Murphy47 said:


> Got a chuckle just thinking of that.
> My hubbie not fazed either. Has been known (in the old days) to pick up chocolate, InStyle magazine and a 36 pack of fav brand when necessary. *An important characteristic in a mate*.


True!
And you def. need to buy yourself a vag to celebrate DD's birthday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4142493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today I am carrying my Le Pliage Cuir.with that lovely Hermès Rodeo I like so much.


This bag is so pretty. And your horse charm is so cute and its colour works so nice with your bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

On our way home....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> On our way home....
> View attachment 4142770


So pretty !


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Very good rules! I never pack with so much thought. Esp. when it comes to certain ladies' products.


Pack weighs 17.3 lbs.--& still fiddling.
I have serious ultralight mania.
Who knows why?


Senf said:


> Tried at least 5, and there is a learning curve- but now I would never go back!


I have lunette. Is nice.
But messy to remove in public toilets.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Pack weighs 17.3 lbs.--& still fiddling.
> I have serious ultralight mania.
> Who knows why?
> 
> I have lunette. Is nice.
> But messy to remove in public toilets.



Try Yuuki - especially when cycling you might have strong pelvic muscles.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!  It’s raining like crazy here. Still in my LV neverfull


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So pretty !





Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4143533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday!  It’s raining like crazy here. Still in my LV neverfull


Thank you!
Your NF is very pretty, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am still in the country and did some garden work today.
Cutting lavender, harvesting blackberries. No bag today.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am still in the country and did some garden work today.
> Cutting lavender, harvesting blackberries. No bag today.


 Sounds fabulous.
My usual dead lavender plants require no cutting or watering. But are much less satisfying.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am still in the country and did some garden work today.
> Cutting lavender, harvesting blackberries. No bag today.


Not even one of those trendy baskets?


----------



## remainsilly

Hi, islanders.
Cycling pre-race stuff & final trip arrangements.
Need haircut.
The excitement of routine.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sounds fabulous.
> My usual dead lavender plants require no cutting or watering. But are much less satisfying.


My lavender is really pretty this year. 


Mariapia said:


> Not even one of those trendy baskets?


Nope. No bag at all.
But Lexy today.




remainsilly said:


> Hi, islanders.
> Cycling pre-race stuff & final trip arrangements.
> Need haircut.
> The excitement of routine.


Daily routine is not exciting. But, Necessary. I bet you turn daily routine into a special adventure!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My lavender is really pretty this year.
> 
> Nope. No bag at all.
> But Lexy today.
> View attachment 4144915
> 
> 
> Daily routine is not exciting. But, Necessary. I bet you turn daily routine into a special adventure!


Daily routine is not exciting but very reassuring compared to the  moments when you are in the washing machine....


----------



## Tomsmom

I have exciting news, I just registered for my first online class toward my bachelors degree in nursing!  I have my Associates (2 year) degree currently. I’m excited !


----------



## Senf

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I just registered for my first online class toward my bachelors degree in nursing!  I have my Associates (2 year) degree currently. I’m excited !



Oh this is exciting news! Congratulations!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Daily routine is not exciting but very reassuring compared to the  moments when you are in the washing machine....


Oh yes. Being in the washing machine is no fun at all.


Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I just registered for my first online class toward my bachelors degree in nursing!  I have my Associates (2 year) degree currently. I’m excited !


These are very exciting news! Very very cool. When do classes start?


----------



## remainsilly

@Tomsmom Hooray! 
Never taken online courses. Should be convenient. 
With fewer, "Dude, I got soooooo wasted last night!" conversations. 
Win-win.

@Ludmilla 
Smartwool thermals went back into bag. Tragic.

Silly World adventures:

1) new haircut--which everyone says is cute. But which I find "different." Yet less sweaty inside bike helmet. 

2) picked up coffee, with new artist collaboration. On rainy morning.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I just registered for my first online class toward my bachelors degree in nursing!  I have my Associates (2 year) degree currently. I’m excited !



Oldest DD is completing her degree that way. Loves it. Especially when weather is nasty. Goes to campus only a few times a semester. Just like brick and mortar school, she says everything is due all at once. Lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh yes. Being in the washing machine is no fun at all.
> 
> These are very exciting news! Very very cool. When do classes start?



I start September 18


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I start September 18



Awesome!


----------



## Diva_k3000

Fimpagebag said:


> I think it's safe to agree that all here on tpf love bags and admire premier design. But not everyone's budget can accomodate premier designer bags. Yet that doesn't diminish our love for *the bags we can afford*. So, for we fiscally restrained few, here is our island. Located somewhere in the gray North Atlantic, there are no palm trees, sunny beaches, or tiki torches. But we are a hardy fashionable lot. Whether trawling the outlets, or on the lookout for bargains, we endure. So bring your beloved bags, an unquenchable
> sense of humor, and enjoy a hearty bowl of fish stew. The skies may be gray, and the seas rough, but we have a home here.



As an entry level lawyer with lots of student debt, paying over $400 for a bag seems super irresponsible.  That being said, I still have a gorgeous collection of sub-$400 bags I adore and almost always have the best bag in the room.  
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ollection-by-diva_k3000.990749/#post-32451962


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, I just registered for my first online class toward my bachelors degree in nursing!  I have my Associates (2 year) degree currently. I’m excited !


Congratulations, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Diva_k3000 said:


> As an entry level lawyer with lots of student debt, paying over $400 for a bag seems super irresponsible.  That being said, I still have a gorgeous collection of sub-$400 bags I adore and almost always have the best bag in the room.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ollection-by-diva_k3000.990749/#post-32451962


 What a great collection, Diva!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World action shots:
1) Whurlitzer bag (baseball glove leather) & foul ball.
Almost hit my car, driving through parking lot.



2) Charity race--if medals awarded, would have 3rd place in distance category. 
Training paid off.
1st day wearing new shorts with jersey.



3) No one wants action shots of me arguing with luggage scale & packing toiletries.
Maybe some from Scandi, later.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Silly World action shots:
> 1) Whurlitzer bag (baseball glove leather) & foul ball.
> Almost hit my car, driving through parking lot.
> View attachment 4146833
> 
> 
> 2) Charity race--if medals awarded, would have 3rd place in distance category.
> Training paid off.
> 1st day wearing new shorts with jersey.
> View attachment 4146834
> 
> 
> 3) No one wants action shots of me arguing with luggage scale & packing toiletries.
> Maybe some from Scandi, later.


Lovely outfit , remainsilly.
Have you finished packing? When are you leaving?
I have heard that Scandinavia is pretty hot at the moment.
So are other places in the world this week.
I hope you will get great weather and wear only tshirts..


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday everyone!  The weather here is nice, but it’s still Morning so I expect it to be hot later. 

Still in my LV neverfull even though my dress today would have been perfect for my LC cuir...I’m just enjoying my LV


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday everyone!  The weather here is nice, but it’s still Morning so I expect it to be hot later.
> 
> Still in my LV neverfull even though my dress today would have been perfect for my LC cuir...I’m just enjoying my LV



Happy Monday. Still cool and rainy here. Busy getting ready to take youngest D back to school.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday ladies....
I hurt my back while cleaning the bathtub yesterday...
I am meeting my osteopath this afternoon.
And taking an LP of corse....
No way can I carry a heavy leather bag..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4148493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies....
> I hurt my back while cleaning the bathtub yesterday...
> I am meeting my osteopath this afternoon.
> And taking an LP of corse....
> No way can I carry a heavy leather bag..



Excellent choice! Stylish and lightweight. [emoji8]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Monday. Still cool and rainy here. Busy getting ready to take youngest D back to school.


Are you sad about bringing youngest back to school?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4148493
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday ladies....
> I hurt my back while cleaning the bathtub yesterday...
> I am meeting my osteopath this afternoon.
> And taking an LP of corse....
> No way can I carry a heavy leather bag..


I love your LC collection !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I love your LC collection !


Thank you Tomsmom.
Where I live, I walk past a LC boutique every day... It helps.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I start September 18


This is great! I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> @Tomsmom Hooray!
> Never taken online courses. Should be convenient.
> With fewer, "Dude, I got soooooo wasted last night!" conversations.
> Win-win.
> 
> @Ludmilla
> Smartwool thermals went back into bag. Tragic.
> 
> Silly World adventures:
> 
> 1) new haircut--which everyone says is cute. But which I find "different." Yet less sweaty inside bike helmet.
> 
> 2) picked up coffee, with new artist collaboration. On rainy morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4145627


This mug looks very cool! Is it a re-usable mug? Never heard of that artist, but reminds me a bit of Rizzi. 


Diva_k3000 said:


> As an entry level lawyer with lots of student debt, paying over $400 for a bag seems super irresponsible.  That being said, I still have a gorgeous collection of sub-$400 bags I adore and almost always have the best bag in the room.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...ollection-by-diva_k3000.990749/#post-32451962


Great collection!


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly have a good flight! We need Scandinavia action shots!!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia this is one of your prettiest purses! 
Hope shoulder is well!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Are you sad about bringing youngest back to school?



This year, yes I am. She’s a fun almost grown up. No more attitude or sulking. She’s great full for whatever I buy her. We’ve been laughing and talking lots this summer. 
It seems wrong that just when they get fun and interesting they go off to live their own lives. 
So to cheer myself up I bought this for the trip:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Michael Kors nylon tote with Kate Spade (RIP) twilly.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> This year, yes I am. She’s a fun almost grown up. No more attitude or sulking. She’s great full for whatever I buy her. We’ve been laughing and talking lots this summer.
> It seems wrong that just when they get fun and interesting they go off to live their own lives.
> So to cheer myself up I bought this for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148948
> 
> Michael Kors nylon tote with Kate Spade (RIP) twilly.


Awww Murphy great bag for a pick me up!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Awww Murphy great bag for a pick me up!



Thanks.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders!


Mariapia said:


> I have heard that Scandinavia is pretty hot at the moment.


Omg, yes.  Is insane.
Lookie at my new bff:


No a/c in hotels here.


Ludmilla said:


> This mug looks very cool! Is it a re-usable mug? Never heard of that artist, but reminds me a bit of Rizzi.


Is not mug. Hope they make one with design!
Is decorative container for bag of coffee, sold with artist's stuff.


Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly have a good flight! We need Scandinavia action shots!!


And here we go!


of course, bicycle spottings


pacsafe & hiking at Nacka nature reserve


pacsafe & post-sauna refresh


the neon woman pee zone

Hope everyone is well.
Lovely bags, ladies!
More when can--leave city soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> 
> Omg, yes.  Is insane.
> Lookie at my new bff:
> View attachment 4150168
> 
> No a/c in hotels here.
> 
> Is not mug. Hope they make one with design!
> Is decorative container for bag of coffee, sold with artist's stuff.
> 
> And here we go!
> View attachment 4150172
> 
> of course, bicycle spottings
> View attachment 4150173
> 
> pacsafe & hiking at Nacka nature reserve
> View attachment 4150175
> 
> pacsafe & post-sauna refresh
> View attachment 4150174
> 
> the neon woman pee zone
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> Lovely bags, ladies!
> More when can--leave city soon.


Great pics!  Have a great time  adventuring!!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> 
> Omg, yes.  Is insane.
> Lookie at my new bff:
> View attachment 4150168
> 
> No a/c in hotels here.
> 
> Is not mug. Hope they make one with design!
> Is decorative container for bag of coffee, sold with artist's stuff.
> 
> And here we go!
> View attachment 4150172
> 
> of course, bicycle spottings
> View attachment 4150173
> 
> pacsafe & hiking at Nacka nature reserve
> View attachment 4150175
> 
> pacsafe & post-sauna refresh
> View attachment 4150174
> 
> the neon woman pee zone
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> Lovely bags, ladies!
> More when can--leave city soon.


Looks amazing! Have a great time!


----------



## Murphy47

How bag obsessed am I? I am sitting here waiting for Dillard’s to open since they are having a take an additional 40 percent off sale. Like I “need” another bag. 
But I gotta check it out. [emoji14]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This year, yes I am. She’s a fun almost grown up. No more attitude or sulking. She’s great full for whatever I buy her. We’ve been laughing and talking lots this summer.
> It seems wrong that just when they get fun and interesting they go off to live their own lives.
> So to cheer myself up I bought this for the trip:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4148948
> 
> Michael Kors nylon tote with Kate Spade (RIP) twilly.


It must be such a great feeling when you watch them turning out well. 
Very very happy for you!
And your new bag is great, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> How bag obsessed am I? I am sitting here waiting for Dillard’s to open since they are having a take an additional 40 percent off sale. Like I “need” another bag.
> But I gotta check it out. [emoji14]


Oh I feel you Murphy!  Resisting is futile!  Show us what you find!!


----------



## Ludmilla

@remainsilly (cannot quote you again...)
So many great pics! Looks like you are having an awesome time. Despite the heat. 
Neon bathroom looks scary!

(Starbucks needs to do more mugs!)


----------



## Ludmilla

First day back at the office with Ms Hana.


It is way too hot.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> First day back at the office with Ms Hana.
> View attachment 4150440
> 
> It is way too hot.



Bag looks awesome! 
The heatwave broke here. Now it’s cool and leaves are starting to fall. 
Back to upper 90’s this weekend. Global warming is just crazy. I read it was upper 90’s in Finland yesterday. Finland. Just so wrong.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bag looks awesome!
> The heatwave broke here. Now it’s cool and leaves are starting to fall.
> Back to upper 90’s this weekend. Global warming is just crazy. I read it was upper 90’s in Finland yesterday. Finland. Just so wrong.


It is completely wrong some areas in G did not have any rain for 10 weeks now.
Just ate my dinner and I am drenched in sweat from head to toe. Just because I was eating. I. Hate. It.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> How bag obsessed am I? I am sitting here waiting for Dillard’s to open since they are having a take an additional 40 percent off sale. Like I “need” another bag.
> But I gotta check it out. [emoji14]


Did you find anything?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia this is one of your prettiest purses!
> Hope shoulder is well!!


No shoulder involved in the story this time but my back...
Normally, I should feel better tomorrow... The body has to integrate the session and it can take 48 to 72 hours... This morning I still found it hard to put on my shoes...


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders!
> 
> Omg, yes.  Is insane.
> Lookie at my new bff:
> View attachment 4150168
> 
> No a/c in hotels here.
> 
> Is not mug. Hope they make one with design!
> Is decorative container for bag of coffee, sold with artist's stuff.
> 
> And here we go!
> View attachment 4150172
> 
> of course, bicycle spottings
> View attachment 4150173
> 
> pacsafe & hiking at Nacka nature reserve
> View attachment 4150175
> 
> pacsafe & post-sauna refresh
> View attachment 4150174
> 
> the neon woman pee zone
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> Lovely bags, ladies!
> More when can--leave city soon.


Great pics, remainsilly!
Enjoy your trip and don't take risks on the road..
The Scandinavians are supposed to be reasonable fortunately...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> How bag obsessed am I? I am sitting here waiting for Dillard’s to open since they are having a take an additional 40 percent off sale. Like I “need” another bag.
> But I gotta check it out. [emoji14]


I would like to be in the queue with you...
Your new black bag is very pretty but now there seems to be another one.
Please post a pic, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> First day back at the office with Ms Hana.
> View attachment 4150440
> 
> It is way too hot.


Ms Hana is perfect all year round, Ludmilla. I love the colour. Very elegant.
As for the heat wave...  it's the same here..and it's going to last according to the forecast.


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> No shoulder involved in the story this time but my back...
> Normally, I should feel better tomorrow... The body has to integrate the session and it can take 48 to 72 hours... This morning I still found it hard to put on my shoes...




Hang in there! It will get better eventually!

@remainsilly Have a safe and fun trip. 

@Ludmilla - so hot here too! 36 C - no way

I am packing up everything- movers will come on Monday. Husband is a jerk but getting so much help by lovely friends! 
Little one fell over his feet on Sunday and broke his arm. 
It is so hot here. No one has airconditioning and little one and I have to suffer from the heat. 
Spending my fun puse money on hooks, shelves, and household items. No money left for cheering me up. 
Need pics of new bags @Murphy47


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Hang in there! It will get better eventually!
> 
> @remainsilly Have a safe and fun trip.
> 
> @Ludmilla - so hot here too! 36 C - no way
> 
> I am packing up everything- movers will come on Monday. Husband is a jerk but getting so much help by lovely friends!
> Little one fell over his feet on Sunday and broke his arm.
> It is so hot here. No one has airconditioning and little one and I have to suffer from the heat.
> Spending my fun puse money on hooks, shelves, and household items. No money left for cheering me up.
> Need pics of new bags @Murphy47



Sending hugs Senf!  Ouch to your little one, poor guy.  Hopefully Murphy will chime in soon with a new bag.  I’m so glad you have great friends.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Hang in there! It will get better eventually!
> 
> @remainsilly Have a safe and fun trip.
> 
> @Ludmilla - so hot here too! 36 C - no way
> 
> I am packing up everything- movers will come on Monday. Husband is a jerk but getting so much help by lovely friends!
> Little one fell over his feet on Sunday and broke his arm.
> It is so hot here. No one has airconditioning and little one and I have to suffer from the heat.
> Spending my fun puse money on hooks, shelves, and household items. No money left for cheering me up.
> Need pics of new bags @Murphy47


Moving out is always difficult, Senf. It seems that you are doing everything right. 
I hope that your little boy is doing fine too. At his young age he will recover very quickly.
Lots of hugs to both of you.


----------



## Murphy47

Here I am to cheer you up!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brahmin Sevi Hobo in Vanilla. 
Nice wide strap. Lightweight (for the brand) full top zip and phone pocket. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Dooney and Bourke nylon shopper in Watermelon. 
Have regretted selling coral LC since most of my summer clothes go with that color so now I match again. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Brahmin wallet. Deal of the day at $27.


----------



## Murphy47

I also picked up some comfy sandals and some stretchy shorts but the app won’t let me upload. 
8 days til we take the youngest D back to school. [emoji22]


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Here I am to cheer you up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151168
> 
> Brahmin Sevi Hobo in Vanilla.
> Nice wide strap. Lightweight (for the brand) full top zip and phone pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151169
> 
> Dooney and Bourke nylon shopper in Watermelon.
> Have regretted selling coral LC since most of my summer clothes go with that color so now I match again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151171
> 
> Brahmin wallet. Deal of the day at $27.


What a haul, Murphy!
Those were worth the wait outside the store..
Now you're all set.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What a haul, Murphy!
> Those were worth the wait outside the store..
> Now you're all set.



I am, thanks! Can’t wait to wear my new stuff. 
It’s returning to hot here. Upper 90’s this weekend. 
Pool time fer sure.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia aw no, I hope you heal and feel better soon. This is just awful. 
(Quoting function does not work AGAIN. What is wrong with that forum, lately?)


----------



## Ludmilla

Double post.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ms Hana is perfect all year round, Ludmilla. I love the colour. Very elegant.
> As for the heat wave...  it's the same here..and it's going to last according to the forecast.


(Now quoting works. Sigh. )
Thank you for Hana compliments.  
I hope your weather forecast is wrong.


----------



## Murphy47

Wait...what ? Is Mariapia sick? Not seeing post.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Hang in there! It will get better eventually!
> 
> @remainsilly Have a safe and fun trip.
> 
> @Ludmilla - so hot here too! 36 C - no way
> 
> I am packing up everything- movers will come on Monday. Husband is a jerk but getting so much help by lovely friends!
> Little one fell over his feet on Sunday and broke his arm.
> It is so hot here. No one has airconditioning and little one and I have to suffer from the heat.
> Spending my fun puse money on hooks, shelves, and household items. No money left for cheering me up.
> Need pics of new bags @Murphy47


It's just too hot. "Only" 34, but still. No air conditioning around here, too.
Moving must be fun in those temperatures. Wishing you a smooth transition and no broken stuff. It is grear that friends help. 
Healing wishes to little one's arm!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wait...what ? Is Mariapia sick? Not seeing post.


She has hurt her back by falling.
I wonder if I can see all posts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Here I am to cheer you up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151168
> 
> Brahmin Sevi Hobo in Vanilla.
> Nice wide strap. Lightweight (for the brand) full top zip and phone pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151169
> 
> Dooney and Bourke nylon shopper in Watermelon.
> Have regretted selling coral LC since most of my summer clothes go with that color so now I match again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151171
> 
> Brahmin wallet. Deal of the day at $27.


That D&B tote is just gorgeous! What a great colour.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Here I am to cheer you up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151168
> 
> Brahmin Sevi Hobo in Vanilla.
> Nice wide strap. Lightweight (for the brand) full top zip and phone pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151169
> 
> Dooney and Bourke nylon shopper in Watermelon.
> Have regretted selling coral LC since most of my summer clothes go with that color so now I match again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151171
> 
> Brahmin wallet. Deal of the day at $27.


Great haul!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wait...what ? Is Mariapia sick? Not seeing post.
> No, Murphy, don't worry, I am not really sick, I just hurt my back three days ago..
> 
> 
> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> She has hurt her back by falling.
> I wonder if I can see all posts.
> 
> 
> 
> No, Ludmilla, I didn't fall... I wanted to rinse the bathtub and bent to reach the faucets. That was enough...the pain in my back was excruciating.
> I feel better today though putting on shoes is still difficult.........
Click to expand...


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> Moving out is always difficult, Senf. It seems that you are doing everything right.
> I hope that your little boy is doing fine too. At his young age he will recover very quickly.
> Lots of hugs to both of you.



Thank you! It is difficult, but I‘ll manage. 




Murphy47 said:


> Here I am to cheer you up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151168
> 
> Brahmin Sevi Hobo in Vanilla.
> Nice wide strap. Lightweight (for the brand) full top zip and phone pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151169
> 
> Dooney and Bourke nylon shopper in Watermelon.
> Have regretted selling coral LC since most of my summer clothes go with that color so now I match again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4151171
> 
> Brahmin wallet. Deal of the day at $27.



Wow! Love the looks of Brahmin! Have never touched any. But love then


----------



## remainsilly

Stopping bus, en route to Denmark.
Sweden has been great.
Even the emergency room staff were great. Yes, really.
Leg bit swollen, but going on.

@Murphy47 Great bag haul!
@Ludmilla This European heat is different than in US!
@Mariapia Hope you heal soon.
@Senf Broken bones heal well for young ones. Hang in there.

More Silly World adventures:
Stockholm city hall & blue room floor (Nobel prize reception held here)



Göta Canal


me, invading Kalmar castle


Baltic Sea & bikes


Will post 1 more Kalmar shot, "which handbag carrying today" thread. 

Laters, from Denmark 
Final shot= king's bedroom, Kalmar Castle


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Stopping bus, en route to Denmark.
> Sweden has been great.
> Even the emergency room staff were great. Yes, really.
> Leg bit swollen, but going on.
> 
> @Murphy47 Great bag haul!
> @Ludmilla This European heat is different than in US!
> @Mariapia Hope you heal soon.
> @Senf Broken bones heal well for young ones. Hang in there.
> 
> More Silly World adventures:
> Stockholm city hall & blue room floor (Nobel prize reception held here)
> View attachment 4152111
> View attachment 4152110
> 
> Göta Canal
> View attachment 4152112
> 
> me, invading Kalmar castle
> View attachment 4152113
> 
> Baltic Sea & bikes
> View attachment 4152115
> 
> Will post 1 more Kalmar shot, "which handbag carrying today" thread.
> 
> Laters, from Denmark
> Final shot= king's bedroom, Kalmar Castle


Oh my goodness gorgeous pics!!!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Stopping bus, en route to Denmark.
> Sweden has been great.
> Even the emergency room staff were great. Yes, really.
> Leg bit swollen, but going on.
> 
> @Murphy47 Great bag haul!
> @Ludmilla This European heat is different than in US!
> @Mariapia Hope you heal soon.
> @Senf Broken bones heal well for young ones. Hang in there.
> 
> More Silly World adventures:
> Stockholm city hall & blue room floor (Nobel prize reception held here)
> View attachment 4152111
> View attachment 4152110
> 
> Göta Canal
> View attachment 4152112
> 
> me, invading Kalmar castle
> View attachment 4152113
> 
> Baltic Sea & bikes
> View attachment 4152115
> 
> Will post 1 more Kalmar shot, "which handbag carrying today" thread.
> 
> Laters, from Denmark
> Final shot= king's bedroom, Kalmar Castle


We are all envIous but a little worried too: What happened to your leg, remainsilly?
I hope everything will be okay soon.
Keep the pics coming!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh. You had a Hexenschuss. Things like that are called witch's shot in G. 
Sorry, I mixed you up.


remainsilly said:


> Stopping bus, en route to Denmark.
> Sweden has been great.
> Even the emergency room staff were great. Yes, really.
> Leg bit swollen, but going on.
> 
> @Murphy47 Great bag haul!
> @Ludmilla This European heat is different than in US!
> @Mariapia Hope you heal soon.
> @Senf Broken bones heal well for young ones. Hang in there.
> 
> More Silly World adventures:
> Stockholm city hall & blue room floor (Nobel prize reception held here)
> View attachment 4152111
> View attachment 4152110
> 
> Göta Canal
> View attachment 4152112
> 
> me, invading Kalmar castle
> View attachment 4152113
> 
> Baltic Sea & bikes
> View attachment 4152115
> 
> Will post 1 more Kalmar shot, "which handbag carrying today" thread.
> 
> Laters, from Denmark
> Final shot= king's bedroom, Kalmar Castle


AMAZING pics!!!
Hope you are well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Marcie today - weekend soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4152196
> 
> Marcie today - weekend soon!


Beautiful bag, Ludmilla. Yesterday  a lady waiting for her parking ticket was carrying Marcie in the same colour. I was in awe!
Enjoy your well deserved weekend.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. You had a Hexenschuss. Things like that are called witch's shot in G.
> Sorry, I mixed you up.
> 
> AMAZING pics!!!
> Hope you are well!


I had to look up the word hexenschuss on the Internet...
Yes, that was it.


----------



## Senf

@remainsilly - oh no! eR? What happened?

Great pics! 




My old life in boxes, waiting for new life to begin. All my bags are in boces! Woha! Hope they will move well




Little one tries to pack himself up too, but to his surprise has become too big for this shelf.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> @remainsilly - oh no! eR? What happened?
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> View attachment 4152426
> 
> 
> My old life in boxes, waiting for new life to begin. All my bags are in boces! Woha! Hope they will move well
> 
> View attachment 4152425
> 
> 
> Little one tries to pack himself up too, but to his surprise has become too big for this shelf.


Lovely pic, Senf.
The pile of boxes is impressive. Good job! You are a pro.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> We are all envIous but a little worried too: What happened to your leg, remainsilly?
> I hope everything will be okay soon.
> Keep the pics coming!





Senf said:


> @remainsilly - oh no! eR? What happened?


Thanks for concern.
Leg developed rash & swelled to 3x size.
Doctor feared blood clot, from air travel.
Wrote me note, to show other Scandinavian ERs, in case further issues. 
Slowly improving.
@Ludmilla Love your word for sudden lower back pain! 
And marcie
Both perfect!
@Senf New beginnings often are piles of boxes. Then we move forward. And the boxes become wings.

Silly World adventures:
Let us stroll Copenhagen's Strøget, with the beautiful people.
And play, "Spot a brand store."






@Mariapia French embassy
Find the shoes


More when can


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for concern.
> Leg developed rash & swelled to 3x size.
> Doctor feared blood clot, from air travel.
> Wrote me note, to show other Scandinavian ERs, in case further issues.
> Slowly improving.
> 
> 
> About that leg - it looks impressive!
> Did they give you antikoagulation? Or are you on antibiotics?
> 
> 
> 
> @Senf New beginnings often are piles of boxes. Then we move forward. And the boxes become wings.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you - oh so true!


----------



## remainsilly

@Senf _About that leg - it looks impressive!
Did they give you antikoagulation? Or are you on antibiotics?_
Blood levels tested.
Then, series of (blood thinner?) injections.
Asked for antibiotics, but told no.
Ultrasound later.

Trusted doc.
Impressed with Sweden's medical care system.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, Ludmilla. Yesterday  a lady waiting for her parking ticket was carrying Marcie in the same colour. I was in awe!
> Enjoy your well deserved weekend.


Thank you!
As Marcie is my biggest bag and I am carrying an emergency water bottle around she saw and will see some light of day.  
Did the lady have a large Marcie, too?
A Hexenschuss is something unfair.  I hope it improves, soon!


Senf said:


> @remainsilly - oh no! eR? What happened?
> 
> Great pics!
> 
> View attachment 4152426
> 
> 
> My old life in boxes, waiting for new life to begin. All my bags are in boces! Woha! Hope they will move well
> 
> View attachment 4152425
> 
> 
> Little one tries to pack himself up too, but to his surprise has become too big for this shelf.


So many boxes. 
Good luck for moving! All will turn out well! 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks for concern.
> Leg developed rash & swelled to 3x size.
> Doctor feared blood clot, from air travel.
> Wrote me note, to show other Scandinavian ERs, in case further issues.
> Slowly improving.
> @Ludmilla Love your word for sudden lower back pain!
> And marcie
> Both perfect!
> @Senf New beginnings often are piles of boxes. Then we move forward. And the boxes become wings.
> 
> Silly World adventures:
> Let us stroll Copenhagen's Strøget, with the beautiful people.
> And play, "Spot a brand store."
> View attachment 4152650
> 
> View attachment 4152651
> 
> View attachment 4152652
> 
> @Mariapia French embassy
> Find the shoes
> View attachment 4152654
> 
> More when can


I like your black dress! It is very pretty.
Hehe. Look at all the fancy stores... But, nothing is better than the icecream in your hands.


----------



## Ludmilla

Grocery shopping with small Bilberry before the heat sets (really) in.
Now I am locking myself up in my flat and will not leave it again.
Yay on summer.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for concern.
> Leg developed rash & swelled to 3x size.
> Doctor feared blood clot, from air travel.
> Wrote me note, to show other Scandinavian ERs, in case further issues.
> Slowly improving.
> @Ludmilla Love your word for sudden lower back pain!
> And marcie
> Both perfect!
> @Senf New beginnings often are piles of boxes. Then we move forward. And the boxes become wings.
> 
> Silly World adventures:
> Let us stroll Copenhagen's Strøget, with the beautiful people.
> And play, "Spot a brand store."
> View attachment 4152650
> 
> View attachment 4152651
> 
> View attachment 4152652
> 
> @Mariapia French embassy
> Find the shoes
> View attachment 4152654
> 
> More when can


Beautiful pics of Copenhagen, remainsilly.
Try to have some rest, though. Rash and swelling ? It happened to me once.
Allergy to a tétanos shot I had one day before..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> As Marcie is my biggest bag and I am carrying an emergency water bottle around she saw and will see some light of day.
> Did the lady have a large Marcie, too?
> A Hexenschuss is something unfair.  I hope it improves, soon!
> 
> So many boxes.
> Good luck for moving! All will turn out well!
> 
> I like your black dress! It is very pretty.
> Hehe. Look at all the fancy stores... But, nothing is better than the icecream in your hands.


Yes, the lady had the large Marcie..
Exactly the same as yours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, the lady had the large Marcie..
> Exactly the same as yours.


That's cool! 
How are you doing? Do you enjoy the werkend?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That's cool!
> How are you doing? Do you enjoy the werkend?


I have been feeling much better since last night.
I am going to be more careful when cleaning the flat, believe me Ludmilla. 
It's still hot but I am not complaining, I hate winter so much.
My Parisian friend is here at the moment. I meet her every day.
she is going to Berlin in September and told me that all hotels  are much more expensive this year.
There must be some special events there I suppose.
Do you know anything about that?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful pics of Copenhagen, remainsilly.
> Try to have some rest, though. Rash and swelling ? It happened to me once.
> Allergy to a tétanos shot I had one day before..


Yes. Unable to run at full speed on this trip. Can be frustrating, but is best.
Your advice is good.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventures--Copenhagen, Denmark:
love locks, Nyhavn bridge--add names, toss key into water=forever together


marble church & Amalienborg--royal residence


Rosenborg castle


Only thing I found interesting inside castle museum--funny ivory carving


plus, were crown jewels


if you wander into military area, next to castle, soldiers tap rifles on ground & become alarmed--I'm just saying...but, we sorted it


oldest university in city, courtyard (students were unloading booze for party)


on ride at Tivoli Gardens


finding sugar


lastly, Tivoli pigeon for @Ludmilla


Hitting road again. More later.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Copenhagen, Denmark:
> love locks, Nyhavn bridge--add names, toss key into water=forever together
> View attachment 4153995
> 
> marble church & Amalienborg--royal residence
> View attachment 4153996
> 
> Rosenborg castle
> View attachment 4153997
> 
> Only thing I found interesting inside castle museum--funny ivory carving
> View attachment 4153998
> 
> plus, were crown jewels
> View attachment 4153999
> 
> if you wander into military area, next to castle, soldiers tap rifles on ground & become alarmed--I'm just saying...but, we sorted it
> View attachment 4154002
> 
> oldest university in city, courtyard (students were unloading booze for party)
> View attachment 4154000
> 
> on ride at Tivoli Gardens
> View attachment 4154003
> 
> finding sugar
> View attachment 4154004
> 
> lastly, Tivoli pigeon for @Ludmilla
> View attachment 4154005
> 
> Hitting road again. More later.


I have never been to Copenhagen but it looks gorgeous.
Paris used to allow people to put love locks on a bridge but they realized after several months that it added too much weight and they removed all of them.


----------



## Senf

Nah! Love locks don‘t work. Frustrating experience. Need to get iron saw to open it up now.


----------



## Murphy47

Senf said:


> Nah! Love locks don‘t work. Frustrating experience. Need to get iron saw to open it up now.



Lol. 
On to new adventures!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I have never been to Copenhagen but it looks gorgeous.
> Paris used to allow people to put love locks on a bridge but they realized after several months that it added too much weight and they removed all of them.


Had not considered additional weight.
Agreed, could be problem.


Senf said:


> Nah! Love locks don‘t work. Frustrating experience. Need to get iron saw to open it up now.


As Danes may file for divorce online...probably locks not a guarantee of bliss.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventures--more Denmark:
2000+ year old Viking ship


Me, plundering villages in Viking clothing


@Ludmilla found aunts&uncles bags/wallets!!!


Grabbed lunch at grocery store--cute bakery!


Roskilde Cathedral


Cathedral interior(2 photos follow)




Danish dark chocolate plate--eaten on toast(or plain, with my grubby hands)


Cycling island of Ærø(Omg, bike= 3 speeds--I die!)


Post-ride brekky


More when can.
(1 more photo of island, "what handbag carrying today" thread)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--more Denmark:
> 2000+ year old Viking ship
> View attachment 4155021
> 
> Me, plundering villages in Viking clothing
> View attachment 4155022
> 
> @Ludmilla found aunts&uncles bags/wallets!!!
> View attachment 4155023
> 
> Grabbed lunch at grocery store--cute bakery!
> View attachment 4155024
> 
> Roskilde Cathedral
> View attachment 4155025
> 
> Cathedral interior(2 photos follow)
> View attachment 4155026
> 
> View attachment 4155027
> 
> Danish dark chocolate plate--eaten on toast(or plain, with my grubby hands)
> View attachment 4155029
> 
> Cycling island of Ærø(Omg, bike= 3 speeds--I die!)
> View attachment 4155031
> 
> Post-ride brekky
> View attachment 4155032
> 
> More when can.
> (1 more photo of island, "what handbag carrying today" thread)



Wish I was there!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--more Denmark:
> 2000+ year old Viking ship
> View attachment 4155021
> 
> Me, plundering villages in Viking clothing
> View attachment 4155022
> 
> @Ludmilla found aunts&uncles bags/wallets!!!
> View attachment 4155023
> 
> Grabbed lunch at grocery store--cute bakery!
> View attachment 4155024
> 
> Roskilde Cathedral
> View attachment 4155025
> 
> Cathedral interior(2 photos follow)
> View attachment 4155026
> 
> View attachment 4155027
> 
> Danish dark chocolate plate--eaten on toast(or plain, with my grubby hands)
> View attachment 4155029
> 
> Cycling island of Ærø(Omg, bike= 3 speeds--I die!)
> View attachment 4155031
> 
> Post-ride brekky
> View attachment 4155032
> 
> More when can.
> (1 more photo of island, "what handbag carrying today" thread)



Wish I was there!


----------



## Senf

@remainsilly 
Please be careful when cycling with a thrombosis! Could develop into pulmonary embolia. If you find yourself out of breath contact physician immediately!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--more Denmark:
> 2000+ year old Viking ship
> View attachment 4155021
> 
> Me, plundering villages in Viking clothing
> View attachment 4155022
> 
> @Ludmilla found aunts&uncles bags/wallets!!!
> View attachment 4155023
> 
> Grabbed lunch at grocery store--cute bakery!
> View attachment 4155024
> 
> Roskilde Cathedral
> View attachment 4155025
> 
> Cathedral interior(2 photos follow)
> View attachment 4155026
> 
> View attachment 4155027
> 
> Danish dark chocolate plate--eaten on toast(or plain, with my grubby hands)
> View attachment 4155029
> 
> Cycling island of Ærø(Omg, bike= 3 speeds--I die!)
> View attachment 4155031
> 
> Post-ride brekky
> View attachment 4155032
> 
> More when can.
> (1 more photo of island, "what handbag carrying today" thread)


Amazing pics!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have been feeling much better since last night.
> I am going to be more careful when cleaning the flat, believe me Ludmilla.
> It's still hot but I am not complaining, I hate winter so much.
> My Parisian friend is here at the moment. I meet her every day.
> she is going to Berlin in September and told me that all hotels  are much more expensive this year.
> There must be some special events there I suppose.
> Do you know anything about that?


Hmmmm. No. I have no idea about Berlin in September. Maybe some huge fair or conference?
Hehe. I know that you hate winter and I totally believe that you enjoy the hot temperature.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Copenhagen, Denmark:
> love locks, Nyhavn bridge--add names, toss key into water=forever together
> View attachment 4153995
> 
> marble church & Amalienborg--royal residence
> View attachment 4153996
> 
> Rosenborg castle
> View attachment 4153997
> 
> Only thing I found interesting inside castle museum--funny ivory carving
> View attachment 4153998
> 
> plus, were crown jewels
> View attachment 4153999
> 
> if you wander into military area, next to castle, soldiers tap rifles on ground & become alarmed--I'm just saying...but, we sorted it
> View attachment 4154002
> 
> oldest university in city, courtyard (students were unloading booze for party)
> View attachment 4154000
> 
> on ride at Tivoli Gardens
> View attachment 4154003
> 
> finding sugar
> View attachment 4154004
> 
> lastly, Tivoli pigeon for @Ludmilla
> View attachment 4154005
> 
> Hitting road again. More later.


That ivory figure is cool! Do you know what it is?
(I will start posting horses very very soon. )


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--more Denmark:
> 2000+ year old Viking ship
> View attachment 4155021
> 
> Me, plundering villages in Viking clothing
> View attachment 4155022
> 
> @Ludmilla found aunts&uncles bags/wallets!!!
> View attachment 4155023
> 
> Grabbed lunch at grocery store--cute bakery!
> View attachment 4155024
> 
> Roskilde Cathedral
> View attachment 4155025
> 
> Cathedral interior(2 photos follow)
> View attachment 4155026
> 
> View attachment 4155027
> 
> Danish dark chocolate plate--eaten on toast(or plain, with my grubby hands)
> View attachment 4155029
> 
> Cycling island of Ærø(Omg, bike= 3 speeds--I die!)
> View attachment 4155031
> 
> Post-ride brekky
> View attachment 4155032
> 
> More when can.
> (1 more photo of island, "what handbag carrying today" thread)


Did you get a a&u souvenir?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have never been to Copenhagen but it looks gorgeous.
> Paris used to allow people to put love locks on a bridge but they realized after several months that it added too much weight and they removed all of them.


Hehe. Same problems with love locks here. And they are put literally everywhere.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. No. I have no idea about Berlin in September. Maybe some huge fair or conference?
> Hehe. I know that you hate winter and I totally believe that you enjoy the hot temperature.


Everyone here is talking about the "exceptional " heat wave, yet, last summer it was exactly the same in my area.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> That ivory figure is cool! Do you know what it is?
> (I will start posting horses very very soon. )


Just a small statue.
Rosenborg had lots of ivory. Here's 1 more:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Horses, eh? There are more pigeons I can find...


Ludmilla said:


> Did you get a a&u souvenir?!


No. None worked for me.
But thrilled to see irl.
Bought this red keyring on Ærø:




Mariapia said:


> Everyone here is talking about the "exceptional " heat wave, yet, last summer it was exactly the same in my area.


Drought here, also.
Last good rain on Ærø =2 May


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Just a small statue.
> Rosenborg had lots of ivory. Here's 1 more:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4155419
> 
> Horses, eh? There are more pigeons I can find...
> 
> No. None worked for me.
> But thrilled to see irl.
> Bought this red keyring on Ærø:
> View attachment 4155421
> 
> 
> Drought here, also.
> Last good rain on Ærø =2 May


Are you going to visit Finland and Norway too, remainsilly?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Are you going to visit Finland and Norway too, remainsilly?


Norway, not Finland
Taking ferry to Oslo today.
More later


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Everyone here is talking about the "exceptional " heat wave, yet, last summer it was exactly the same in my area.


In my area it is definitely warmer than normal. We do have high temperatures, but not for so many weeks without interruption. 
It is "raining" at the moment. Now the whole world turned into sauna.


----------



## Ludmilla

Meeting at the office, so Fossil Emma is coming with me.


----------



## SomethingGoodCanWork

Senf said:


> Nah! Love locks don‘t work. Frustrating experience. Need to get iron saw to open it up now.


 and  

(ETA: I hope you didn't take this the wrong way, sometimes a bit of gallows humour is just so necessary).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4156073
> 
> Meeting at the office, so Fossil Emma is coming with me.


I hope the meeting room is air conditioned , Ludmilla.
But does it really matter when beautiful Emma is keeping you company?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I hope the meeting room is air conditioned , Ludmilla.
> But does it really matter when beautiful Emma is keeping you company?


Hahaha. Air condition. Good joke. The meeting took 4,5 hours and it started at 10:00 am. No lunch break. 
Why do bosses love to listen to themselves talking?!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hahaha. Air condition. Good joke. The meeting took 4,5 hours and it started at 10:00 am. No lunch break.
> Why do bosses love to listen to themselves talking?!


I totally agree with you. How can they think their audience is going to listen to them for more than 4 hours without thinking of their shopping list, what they are  going to have for lunch , the vet's bill, the delivery of the new fridge or more serious issues?


----------



## Senf

Puh! Moving van came and left again. There were up to 12 people, two trucks (didn‘t even know I had so much stuff). Now almost all furniture is where it belongs. But there are boxes and chaos everywhere.
But my bags have moved safely and will arrive at their new shelves today!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Puh! Moving van came and left again. There were up to 12 people, two trucks (didn‘t even know I had so much stuff). Now almost all furniture is where it belongs. But there are boxes and chaos everywhere.
> But my bags have moved safely and will arrive at their new shelves today!



Glad your bags arrived safely!  Boxes will be unpacked when you get a chance one at a time.


----------



## remainsilly

Popping in, after brief return to Copenhagen.
Caught ferry to Oslo, Norway.

Rundetårn(round tower) in Copenhagen


View of city from top


little mermaid, of Hans Christian Anderson tale


********************
And now, let me ask Copenhagen outright--Why did your quick-fingered street hordes steal my f***ing raincoat? 
I needed it in Oslo.
Jerks.
********************
Bought Danish replacement, brand=rains. No idea.
Seagull approved, as cruised through Oslo fjord.


Omg, this coat = *solid gold* in Norway rain!
Oslo opera house(resembles iceberg, to hike up) & floating glass sculpture, "She Lies." (sculpture depicts modern life, always changing)


Oslo street art @Ludmilla


Oslo city hall, occupation mural detail
(Norwegians carried paperclips--their invention--in pockets & wore red hats. To show country pride during WWII)


Henrik Ibsen museum


Grand Cafe--where Ibsen ate lunch daily


More when can
oooh, & some Danish pigeons.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you. How can they think their audience is going to listen to them for more than 4 hours without thinking of their shopping list, what they are  going to have for lunch , the vet's bill, the delivery of the new fridge or more serious issues?


No idea. I guess they think they have something interesting to say. 
Tomorrow we have another meeting. WITH lunch break. Thank God.



Senf said:


> Puh! Moving van came and left again. There were up to 12 people, two trucks (didn‘t even know I had so much stuff). Now almost all furniture is where it belongs. But there are boxes and chaos everywhere.
> But my bags have moved safely and will arrive at their new shelves today!


Very happy to hear that your bags are safe and sound at your new home. And the other stuff, too. 
Unpacking will work out well!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Popping in, after brief return to Copenhagen.
> Caught ferry to Oslo, Norway.
> 
> Rundetårn(round tower) in Copenhagen
> View attachment 4156844
> 
> View of city from top
> View attachment 4156845
> 
> little mermaid, of Hans Christian Anderson tale
> View attachment 4156846
> 
> ********************
> And now, let me ask Copenhagen outright--Why did your quick-fingered street hordes steal my f***ing raincoat?
> I needed it in Oslo.
> Jerks.
> ********************
> Bought Danish replacement, brand=rains. No idea.
> Seagull approved, as cruised through Oslo fjord.
> View attachment 4156849
> 
> Omg, this coat = *solid gold* in Norway rain!
> Oslo opera house(resembles iceberg, to hike up) & floating glass sculpture, "She Lies." (sculpture depicts modern life, always changing)
> View attachment 4156850
> 
> Oslo street art @Ludmilla
> View attachment 4156851
> 
> Oslo city hall, occupation mural detail
> (Norwegians carried paperclips--their invention--in pockets & wore red hats. To show country pride during WWII)
> View attachment 4156853
> 
> Henrik Ibsen museum
> View attachment 4156854
> 
> Grand Cafe--where Ibsen ate lunch daily
> View attachment 4156862
> 
> More when can
> oooh, & some Danish pigeons.


Owls!! 
Great pics all around. I esp. Like the one with the seagull. 
And the Ibsen statue looks cute somehow.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Owls!!
> Great pics all around. I esp. Like the one with the seagull.
> And the Ibsen statue looks cute somehow.



Boo to street thieves. Karma man. 
Yay to new raincoat. 
Mom and the girls have learned not to keep anything good in coat pockets for same reason. 
Photos look amazing. Envy. 
Are there vacation ninjas?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Owls!!
> Great pics all around. I esp. Like the one with the seagull.
> And the Ibsen statue looks cute somehow.


That seagull was hilarious!

Is another statue of Ibsen, looking from his room window. As did later in life.
Quite a character. 


Murphy47 said:


> Boo to street thieves. Karma man.
> Yay to new raincoat.
> Mom and the girls have learned not to keep anything good in coat pockets for same reason.
> Photos look amazing. Envy.
> Are there vacation ninjas?


Ah well. New raincoat better for Oslo's crazy on/off showers. 
Worked out.
Thanks. Watching for ninjas.
Photos of Norwegian meal, for foodies here:
Mine, vegetarian=warm mushroom salad


Companions ate fish soup & reindeer meat:


Followed by traditional Norwegian dessert


Visited Vigelandsanlegget(Vigeland sculpture park)=utterly incredible! Maybe highlight of trip.






Nobel Peace prize museum (presentation ceremony held in Oslo city hall)


Oslo harbor


More later.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Popping in, after brief return to Copenhagen.
> Caught ferry to Oslo, Norway.
> 
> Rundetårn(round tower) in Copenhagen
> View attachment 4156844
> 
> View of city from top
> View attachment 4156845
> 
> little mermaid, of Hans Christian Anderson tale
> View attachment 4156846
> 
> ********************
> And now, let me ask Copenhagen outright--Why did your quick-fingered street hordes steal my f***ing raincoat?
> I needed it in Oslo.
> Jerks.
> ********************
> Bought Danish replacement, brand=rains. No idea.
> Seagull approved, as cruised through Oslo fjord.
> View attachment 4156849
> 
> Omg, this coat = *solid gold* in Norway rain!
> Oslo opera house(resembles iceberg, to hike up) & floating glass sculpture, "She Lies." (sculpture depicts modern life, always changing)
> View attachment 4156850
> 
> Oslo street art @Ludmilla
> View attachment 4156851
> 
> Oslo city hall, occupation mural detail
> (Norwegians carried paperclips--their invention--in pockets & wore red hats. To show country pride during WWII)
> View attachment 4156853
> 
> Henrik Ibsen museum
> View attachment 4156854
> 
> Grand Cafe--where Ibsen ate lunch daily
> View attachment 4156862
> 
> More when can
> oooh, & some Danish pigeons.


Wow! Beautiful pics as usual!
And.... The Little Mermaid is my favourite...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> That seagull was hilarious!
> 
> Is another statue of Ibsen, looking from his room window. As did later in life.
> Quite a character.
> 
> Ah well. New raincoat better for Oslo's crazy on/off showers.
> Worked out.
> Thanks. Watching for ninjas.
> Photos of Norwegian meal, for foodies here:
> Mine, vegetarian=warm mushroom salad
> View attachment 4157288
> 
> Companions ate fish soup & reindeer meat:
> View attachment 4157289
> 
> Followed by traditional Norwegian dessert
> View attachment 4157290
> 
> Visited Vigelandsanlegget(Vigeland sculpture park)=utterly incredible! Maybe highlight of trip.
> View attachment 4157291
> 
> View attachment 4157292
> 
> View attachment 4157293
> 
> Nobel Peace prize museum (presentation ceremony held in Oslo city hall)
> View attachment 4157294
> 
> Oslo harbor
> View attachment 4157295
> 
> More later.


OMG. You are wearing a hoodie! And I see clouds! Cool weather envy.
Hehe. It was about time to post some food porn. 
The statues look amazing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just arrived at home.
Another loooooong meeting. My head is glowing.


Guess bag is as exhausted as I am.

Aaaaaand I did some stress related damage at a final chance summer sale. 
I mean how can you pass on a „final chance“?! 
(@Mariapia - we have very similar shopping habits. We buy when stressed and in bunches....)


----------



## Ludmilla

Just arrived at home.
Another loooooong meeting. My head is glowing.
View attachment 4158130

Guess bag is as exhausted as I am.

Aaaaaand I did some stress related damage at a final chance summer sale. 
I mean how can you pass on a „final chance“?! 
(@Mariapia - we have very similar shopping habits. We buy when stressed and in bunches....)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just arrived at home.
> Another loooooong meeting. My head is glowing.
> View attachment 4158130
> 
> Guess bag is as exhausted as I am.
> 
> Aaaaaand I did some stress related damage at a final chance summer sale.
> I mean how can you pass on a „final chance“?!
> (@Mariapia - we have very similar shopping habits. We buy when stressed and in bunches....)


I love related damage purchases. They are generally the best, Ludmilla.
So, now we want to know about that final sale...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love related damage purchases. They are generally the best, Ludmilla.
> So, now we want to know about that final sale...


Hehe. 
I think I will keep you guessing a bit.
* I already have a bag of this brand and it is very special to me, because it was the gift of a very dear friend and because the brand is not easily available here.
* It looks like Hermes Garden Party.
* It is two coloured. One colour is brown the other is apricot.

Happy guessing.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Beautiful pics as usual!
> And.... The Little Mermaid is my favourite...


She is the world's fave. Was INSANE around statue!


Ludmilla said:


> OMG. You are wearing a hoodie! And I see clouds! Cool weather envy.
> Hehe. It was about time to post some food porn.
> The statues look amazing.


Most of my food is dull 
Omg, statues soooooo amazing!
Hoodie went bye-bye. Outfit, in Oslo's returned heat:


Your handbag looks great, for being so exhausted after meeting.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe.
> I think I will keep you guessing a bit.
> * I already have a bag of this brand and it is very special to me, because it was the gift of a very dear friend and because the brand is not easily available here.
> * It looks like Hermes Garden Party.
> * It is two coloured. One colour is brown the other is apricot.
> 
> Happy guessing.


I know! I know! Me, me! Over here!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventures--Oslo, Norway:
Bygdøy:
Viking ship museum= found as land burials--preserved better than ships  found underwater, seen earlier in Denmark



Maritime museum= all about sea vessels/operations, past/present


(Norway still hunts whales.)

Fram polar expedition= ship frozen in ice, then lost, so highly-skilled men searched for pole on foot for a year (US explorer found 1st)


More info=
https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nansens_Fram-ekspedisjon

Kon tiki & Ra= Thor Heyerdahls is Norwegian hero. Sailed oceans, to study Easter Island/etc., in woven reed boats


More info=
https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thor_Heyerdahl

Back to city center:
National Gallery
Edvard Munch is star--has whole room


Love this work!



Hiked up "iceberg" opera house.



Peaceful visit to botanical gardens/greenhouses.




With massive music festival happening nearby.

Oslo is Tiger City.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Heading into mountains. More later.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe.
> I think I will keep you guessing a bit.
> * I already have a bag of this brand and it is very special to me, because it was the gift of a very dear friend and because the brand is not easily available here.
> * It looks like Hermes Garden Party.
> * It is two coloured. One colour is brown the other is apricot.
> 
> Happy guessing.


I’m terrible at guessing... just watching lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

I have to post this here because you are the only ones who understand and will get excited for me; I’m planning a trip to the LV store for Saturday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe.
> I think I will keep you guessing a bit.
> * I already have a bag of this brand and it is very special to me, because it was the gift of a very dear friend and because the brand is not easily available here.
> * It looks like Hermes Garden Party.
> * It is two coloured. One colour is brown the other is apricot.
> 
> Happy guessing.


Could it be a Dooney&Bourke?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have to post this here because you are the only ones who understand and will get excited for me; I’m planning a trip to the LV store for Saturday!!


Wonderful trip ahead, Tomsmom.
Do you know what model you are going to get?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful trip ahead, Tomsmom.
> Do you know what model you are going to get?


I have an idea I need to call to make sure they have it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe.
> I think I will keep you guessing a bit.
> * I already have a bag of this brand and it is very special to me, because it was the gift of a very dear friend and because the brand is not easily available here.
> * It looks like Hermes Garden Party.
> * It is two coloured. One colour is brown the other is apricot.
> 
> Happy guessing.


Coach or Donney and Bourke?  I can’t resist guessing. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Could it be a Dooney&Bourke?





Tomsmom said:


> Coach or Donney and Bourke?  I can’t resist guessing. Lol.


You are on a good track. 
Keep guessing! 
@remainsilly - shhhhhhh!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have an idea I need to call to make sure they have it.


Curious!
I hope you do not keep us guessing, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Oslo, Norway:
> Bygdøy:
> Viking ship museum= found as land burials--preserved better than ships  found underwater, seen earlier in Denmark
> View attachment 4158345
> 
> 
> Maritime museum= all about sea vessels/operations, past/present
> View attachment 4158346
> 
> (Norway still hunts whales.)
> 
> Fram polar expedition= ship frozen in ice, then lost, so highly-skilled men searched for pole on foot for a year (US explorer found 1st)
> View attachment 4158347
> 
> More info=
> https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nansens_Fram-ekspedisjon
> 
> Kon tiki & Ra= Thor Heyerdahls is Norwegian hero. Sailed oceans, to study Easter Island/etc., in woven reed boats
> View attachment 4158348
> 
> More info=
> https://no.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thor_Heyerdahl
> 
> Back to city center:
> National Gallery
> Edvard Munch is star--has whole room
> View attachment 4158349
> 
> Love this work!
> View attachment 4158350
> 
> 
> Hiked up "iceberg" opera house.
> View attachment 4158351
> 
> 
> Peaceful visit to botanical gardens/greenhouses.
> View attachment 4158354
> 
> View attachment 4158356
> 
> With massive music festival happening nearby.
> 
> Oslo is Tiger City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4158352
> 
> 
> Heading into mountains. More later.


So much interesting stuff and pucs. 
Who is the guy in the bike statue?
The botanic gardens do look peaceful. But, loud music festival sounds a bit unpeaceful. 
Do you happen to know why Oslo is a tiger city?


----------



## Ludmilla

It is RAINING!!!! And it cooled down. Actually we had 36C yesterday and 16C today. 
Crazy weather.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is RAINING!!!! And it cooled down. Actually we had 36C yesterday and 16C today.
> Crazy weather.
> View attachment 4159170


We had thunder storm and rain yesterday! Crazy weather!
Rarely happens in August..
As for your new purchase, Ludmilla, you say I am on a good track...
It's D&B then ... 
I remember you have a Fiorentina. Must be another model but which?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> So much interesting stuff and pucs.
> Who is the guy in the bike statue?
> The botanic gardens do look peaceful. But, loud music festival sounds a bit unpeaceful.
> Do you happen to know why Oslo is a tiger city?


Unsure about bike statue.
Is where nice Asian ladies posed me, when asked them to take photo.

Oslo, tiger city explanation:
https://www.visitoslo.com/en/product/?TLp=495431

@Tomsmom Hurray! Lv store visit!

Rain here, also.
All day.
Officially in love with Danish raincoat.
Silly World adventures:
Norwegian cinnamon bun & coffee


Near freshwater lake, which freezes in winter(ice skating!)


Maihaugen open air folk museum, near Lillehammer. In rain.


Is collection of circa 1800 Norwegian village/farm buildings


Interior, parson's house


Wooden clothing press(similar to clothes iron). A young man carved as proposal gift.
Romance factor=nil


Jotunheimen Mountains, land of giants


Stave church, Lom, Norway.
Only 27 still exist. Maniac was burning them, but was stopped.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 church interior=pine coated with tar, as a ship


Settled into creaky mountain hotel, with Norwegian charm


More when can.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I called LV and they don’t have the bag in stock but ordered it to the store, hopefully will be here by Wednesday!!  Eeek!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I called LV and they don’t have the bag in stock but ordered it to the store, hopefully will be here by Wednesday!!  Eeek!


Great, Tomsmom! Waiting for a bag is the best part of the whole adventure!


----------



## remainsilly

Greetings from Jotunheimen Mountains, Norway.
Nice hike & scenic photo day.


Bought moose leather coin purse--must share here


Laters

@Tomsmom Bag news is good! Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We had thunder storm and rain yesterday! Crazy weather!
> Rarely happens in August..
> As for your new purchase, Ludmilla, you say I am on a good track...
> It's D&B then ...
> I remember you have a Fiorentina. Must be another model but which?


No, it is not Florentine. 


remainsilly said:


> Unsure about bike statue.
> Is where nice Asian ladies posed me, when asked them to take photo.
> 
> Oslo, tiger city explanation:
> https://www.visitoslo.com/en/product/?TLp=495431
> 
> @Tomsmom Hurray! Lv store visit!
> 
> Rain here, also.
> All day.
> Officially in love with Danish raincoat.
> Silly World adventures:
> Norwegian cinnamon bun & coffee
> View attachment 4159552
> 
> Near freshwater lake, which freezes in winter(ice skating!)
> View attachment 4159554
> 
> Maihaugen open air folk museum, near Lillehammer. In rain.
> View attachment 4159555
> 
> Is collection of circa 1800 Norwegian village/farm buildings
> View attachment 4159557
> 
> Interior, parson's house
> View attachment 4159558
> 
> Wooden clothing press(similar to clothes iron). A young man carved as proposal gift.
> Romance factor=nil
> View attachment 4159560
> 
> Jotunheimen Mountains, land of giants
> View attachment 4159562
> 
> Stave church, Lom, Norway.
> Only 27 still exist. Maniac was burning them, but was stopped.
> View attachment 4159563
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> church interior=pine coated with tar, as a ship
> View attachment 4159567
> 
> Settled into creaky mountain hotel, with Norwegian charm
> View attachment 4159568
> 
> More when can.


Wowzers you are seeing tons of interesting stuff!
Envious! 
The church is esp. pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So I called LV and they don’t have the bag in stock but ordered it to the store, hopefully will be here by Wednesday!!  Eeek!


Argh! Now we have to wait!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Greetings from Jotunheimen Mountains, Norway.
> Nice hike & scenic photo day.
> View attachment 4160103
> 
> Bought moose leather coin purse--must share here
> View attachment 4160104
> 
> Laters
> 
> @Tomsmom Bag news is good! Congrats!


Ooooooh! That purse is pretty and cute! And I love the colour!


----------



## Ludmilla

It is Fun Saturday on Pinch Ourse Island!
With Tomsmom's LV visit delayed, Remainsilly chasing giants in Norway I wonder what everyone else is up to. Senf is unpacking boxes and Murphy is taking DD back to school (I guess). 
I might be going to the favorite bookstore (all books half the price) and have a look at final summer sales. But thanks to temperature up and downs I am feeling very dizzy - so I might stay at home and read a book.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Argh! Now we have to wait!


I know right!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is Fun Saturday on Pinch Ourse Island!
> With Tomsmom's LV visit delayed, Remainsilly chasing giants in Norway I wonder what everyone else is up to. Senf is unpacking boxes and Murphy is taking DD back to school (I guess).
> I might be going to the favorite bookstore (all books half the price) and have a look at final summer sales. But thanks to temperature up and downs I am feeling very dizzy - so I might stay at home and read a book.


Ughhh on feeling dizzy I hope it passes and you’re able to hit the bookstore.


----------



## Tomsmom

Yayyy!!!  Just received an email from LV, my bag is in !!!  Now I have to replan lol !


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Wowzers you are seeing tons of interesting stuff!
> Envious!
> The church is esp. pretty



The stave churches were constructed by shipbuilders. Feel so homey, yet solid.
Usually runes or dragon drawings hidden along inside eaves, as protection.
Saw another today.


Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooh! That purse is pretty and cute! And I love the colour!


 Thanks.
It is brown.


Ludmilla said:


> But thanks to temperature up and downs I am feeling very dizzy - so I might stay at home


I hope you feel better.
My leg continues to improve. Almost normal again.
Odd weather.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventures--Norway:
Hiking Jotunheimen Mountains(knit cap + thermals--quite a change from Sweden/Denmark!)


Jotunheimen's highest road point, viewing glaciers


Sognefjorden, Norway's longest fjord


Popular snack=chocolate covered corn bugles
No.
Strawberries=yes!


Kaupanger stave church


Cruising through Sognefjord


Bergen had concert.
Marcus & Martinus, Norway's Justin Bieber equivalent.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_&_Martinus
Screaming young girls filled streets. 


Bergen & funicular, on rare sunny day


More anon.


----------



## Tomsmom

She’s here!!  Introducing my Artsy !!


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> It is Fun Saturday on Pinch Ourse Island!
> With Tomsmom's LV visit delayed, Remainsilly chasing giants in Norway I wonder what everyone else is up to. Senf is unpacking boxes and Murphy is taking DD back to school (I guess).
> I might be going to the favorite bookstore (all books half the price) and have a look at final summer sales. But thanks to temperature up and downs I am feeling very dizzy - so I might stay at home and read a book.



So which D&B did you choose? 

Yes! Trying to master the chaos!
Not as easy as thought! Tomorrow my new sofa will be delivered (it is about the price and the amount of leather that I would usually spend for bags  )
Tried to unpack my bags yesterday- but have too many for the new closet- so will be forced to reduce.




remainsilly said:


> The stave churches were constructed by shipbuilders. Feel so homey, yet solid.
> Usually runes or dragon drawings hidden along inside eaves, as protection.
> Saw another today.
> Thanks.
> It is brown.
> 
> I hope you feel better.
> My leg continues to improve. Almost normal again.
> Odd weather.



Oh! Such a great trip! Enjoy!



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4160747
> View attachment 4160746
> View attachment 4160745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!!  Introducing my Artsy !!



Love, love love it! Congratulations!
The Artsy is the only LV bag that could tempt me!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is Fun Saturday on Pinch Ourse Island!
> With Tomsmom's LV visit delayed, Remainsilly chasing giants in Norway I wonder what everyone else is up to. Senf is unpacking boxes and Murphy is taking DD back to school (I guess).
> I might be going to the favorite bookstore (all books half the price) and have a look at final summer sales. But thanks to temperature up and downs I am feeling very dizzy - so I might stay at home and read a book.


Oh dear! Dizziness is something I have been  through several times.
Something to do with internal ear. 
If it happens when you lie down and lasts about ten seconds that might be it.
In that case a session with an osteopath can solve the problem.
I hope you are feeling better today, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4160747
> View attachment 4160746
> View attachment 4160745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!!  Introducing my Artsy !!


What a gorgeous bag, Tomsmom!
I love the monogram print and the handle.
You can be proud of her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> So which D&B did you choose?
> 
> Yes! Trying to master the chaos!
> Not as easy as thought! Tomorrow my new sofa will be delivered (it is about the price and the amount of leather that I would usually spend for bags  )
> Tried to unpack my bags yesterday- but have too many for the new closet- so will be forced to reduce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Such a great trip! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love love it! Congratulations!
> The Artsy is the only LV bag that could tempt me!


Hopefully you’ll find more space before you’re forced to downsize, unless it’s something you’ve been wanting to do anyway.  

Thank you for the Artsy compliments, I’m almost afraid to use her lol!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Hopefully you’ll find more space before you’re forced to downsize, unless it’s something you’ve been wanting to do anyway.
> 
> Thank you for the Artsy compliments, I’m almost afraid to use her lol!



Looks great! 
I have moved in the DD and she is all set in her new apartment. 
As a reward to myself, this is my morning view 
	

		
			
		

		
	



I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Looks great!
> I have moved in the DD and she is all set in her new apartment.
> As a reward to myself, this is my morning view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161023
> 
> I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon!


Beautiful Murphy!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> The stave churches were constructed by shipbuilders. Feel so homey, yet solid.
> Usually runes or dragon drawings hidden along inside eaves, as protection.
> Saw another today.
> Thanks.
> It is brown.
> 
> I hope you feel better.
> My leg continues to improve. Almost normal again.
> Odd weather.


Brown! 


remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Norway:
> Hiking Jotunheimen Mountains(knit cap + thermals--quite a change from Sweden/Denmark!)
> View attachment 4160596
> 
> Jotunheimen's highest road point, viewing glaciers
> View attachment 4160597
> 
> Sognefjorden, Norway's longest fjord
> View attachment 4160598
> 
> Popular snack=chocolate covered corn bugles
> No.
> Strawberries=yes!
> View attachment 4160599
> 
> Kaupanger stave church
> View attachment 4160600
> 
> Cruising through Sognefjord
> View attachment 4160601
> 
> Bergen had concert.
> Marcus & Martinus, Norway's Justin Bieber equivalent.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_&_Martinus
> Screaming young girls filled streets.
> View attachment 4160602
> 
> Bergen & funicular, on rare sunny day
> View attachment 4160603
> 
> More anon.


Hmmmm. I think I need to plan my next vacation in the North.  Really enjoying your pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4160747
> View attachment 4160746
> View attachment 4160745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!!  Introducing my Artsy !!


You look very very happy. 
So cool that you got your bag. It is beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> So which D&B did you choose?
> 
> Yes! Trying to master the chaos!
> Not as easy as thought! Tomorrow my new sofa will be delivered (it is about the price and the amount of leather that I would usually spend for bags  )
> Tried to unpack my bags yesterday- but have too many for the new closet- so will be forced to reduce.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh! Such a great trip! Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> Love, love love it! Congratulations!
> The Artsy is the only LV bag that could tempt me!


New furniture is exciting!
It will be fun to put your bags in their new place.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Dizziness is something I have been  through several times.
> Something to do with internal ear.
> If it happens when you lie down and lasts about ten seconds that might be it.
> In that case a session with an osteopath can solve the problem.
> I hope you are feeling better today, Ludmilla.


I fear it is just the weather in combination with my low blood pressure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Looks great!
> I have moved in the DD and she is all set in her new apartment.
> As a reward to myself, this is my morning view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161023
> 
> I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon!


Lovely view! Very envious as I am missing the sea,


----------



## Ludmilla

Declosing the bag mystery. This is the bag Dooney will hopefully send over the big pond:


I hope everything goes well as I have no shipping notive, yet.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Declosing the bag mystery. This is the bag Dooney will hopefully send over the big pond:
> View attachment 4161200
> 
> I hope everything goes well as I have no shipping notive, yet.


Love the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You look very very happy.
> So cool that you got your bag. It is beautiful.


Thank you !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !!


You need to use it as soon as possible.  Don't be afraid!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I fear it is just the weather in combination with my low blood pressure.


I see, Ludmilla. Everyone is tired here especially because the humidity level is quite high.



Ludmilla said:


> Declosing the bag mystery. This is the bag Dooney will hopefully send over the big pond:
> View attachment 4161200
> 
> I hope everything goes well as I have no shipping notive, yet.


Oh oh! I love your new bag, Ludmilla. You are right, it looks like the Garden Party.
Excellent choice. The two colours are great. I think it is going to be one of your favourites.
Beautiful and practical.
Don't worry about the shipping notice, you will get it soon. 
During the sales period there is always some delay. Remember when I was waiting for my Postna?
Did you order it from the US?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Looks great!
> I have moved in the DD and she is all set in her new apartment.
> As a reward to myself, this is my morning view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161023
> 
> I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon!


The view is fantastic, Murphy!
Enjoy every minute of your stay!


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Declosing the bag mystery. This is the bag Dooney will hopefully send over the big pond:
> View attachment 4161200
> 
> I hope everything goes well as I have no shipping notive, yet.



I just love Dooneys! 
Don‘t worry sometimes I got no shipment notice and 6 weeks later it was here!
Ordered bags from Dooney and Macy‘s and it always worked out!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4160747
> View attachment 4160746
> View attachment 4160745
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!!  Introducing my Artsy !!


You look great with this bag!
Agreed, USE RIGHT AWAY.


Murphy47 said:


> Looks great!
> I have moved in the DD and she is all set in her new apartment.
> As a reward to myself, this is my morning view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161023
> 
> I am looking forward to catching up with everyone soon!


Oooooooooh, beach!
All you need is a nice emergency room visit. To get vacation rolling. 
But, seriously, enjoy your treat.


Ludmilla said:


> Declosing the bag mystery. This is the bag Dooney will hopefully send over the big pond:
> View attachment 4161200
> 
> I hope everything goes well as I have no shipping notive, yet.


The colors are fab! So cheerful.
I hear bag ninjas rustling in background...


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World adventures--Bergen, Norway:
Bryggen Museum, worker meeting hall kitchen(circa 1800)


Leprosy museum info.


patient rooms, etc.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Funicular ride to Mount Fløyen, viewing city


& hike to lake


gorgeous Bergen street graffiti/art, found when wandering





Finally, some bag spotting



Vacation ends--homeward bound
Thanks for sharing the journey, islanders.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Bergen, Norway:
> Bryggen Museum, worker meeting hall kitchen(circa 1800)
> View attachment 4161427
> 
> Leprosy museum info.
> View attachment 4161424
> 
> patient rooms, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161428
> 
> Funicular ride to Mount Fløyen, viewing city
> View attachment 4161434
> 
> & hike to lake
> View attachment 4161435
> 
> gorgeous Bergen street graffiti/art, found when wandering
> View attachment 4161431
> View attachment 4161432
> 
> View attachment 4161433
> 
> Finally, some bag spotting
> View attachment 4161430
> 
> 
> Vacation ends--homeward bound
> Thanks for sharing the journey, islanders.



Oh such a nice trip! Need to go north on my next vacation.

Bag is all over Europe - the wearer indicates that he/she is liberal and left wing intellectual


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Bergen, Norway:
> Bryggen Museum, worker meeting hall kitchen(circa 1800)
> View attachment 4161427
> 
> Leprosy museum info.
> View attachment 4161424
> 
> patient rooms, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161428
> 
> Funicular ride to Mount Fløyen, viewing city
> View attachment 4161434
> 
> & hike to lake
> View attachment 4161435
> 
> gorgeous Bergen street graffiti/art, found when wandering
> View attachment 4161431
> View attachment 4161432
> 
> View attachment 4161433
> 
> Finally, some bag spotting
> View attachment 4161430
> 
> 
> Vacation ends--homeward bound
> Thanks for sharing the journey, islanders.


I loved all the pictures!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Bergen, Norway:
> Bryggen Museum, worker meeting hall kitchen(circa 1800)
> View attachment 4161427
> 
> Leprosy museum info.
> View attachment 4161424
> 
> patient rooms, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161428
> 
> Funicular ride to Mount Fløyen, viewing city
> View attachment 4161434
> 
> & hike to lake
> View attachment 4161435
> 
> gorgeous Bergen street graffiti/art, found when wandering
> View attachment 4161431
> View attachment 4161432
> 
> View attachment 4161433
> 
> Finally, some bag spotting
> View attachment 4161430
> 
> 
> Vacation ends--homeward bound
> Thanks for sharing the journey, islanders.


Have a nice flight, remainsilly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I see, Ludmilla. Everyone is tired here especially because the humidity level is quite high.
> 
> 
> Oh oh! I love your new bag, Ludmilla. You are right, it looks like the Garden Party.
> Excellent choice. The two colours are great. I think it is going to be one of your favourites.
> Beautiful and practical.
> Don't worry about the shipping notice, you will get it soon.
> During the sales period there is always some delay. Remember when I was waiting for my Postna?
> Did you order it from the US?


Thank you. 
I hope the bag and esp. the colour turn out pretty irl. You are probably right about the shipping notice.  
Yes, I ordered from the Dooney website in the US. As the bag was under 250€ you have to pay shipping. And taxes. So all in all it is going to cost about 200€. I take it as an experiment, if everything works out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> I just love Dooneys!
> Don‘t worry sometimes I got no shipment notice and 6 weeks later it was here!
> Ordered bags from Dooney and Macy‘s and it always worked out!


Thank you!
I really like Dooney bags, too.
Yes, I just hope that everything will turn out well. Guess that they do not sent notifications for oversea shipping. I wonder, when the bag arrives. 
How many Donneys do you have?


remainsilly said:


> You look great with this bag!
> Agreed, USE RIGHT AWAY.
> 
> Oooooooooh, beach!
> All you need is a nice emergency room visit. To get vacation rolling.
> But, seriously, enjoy your treat.
> 
> The colors are fab! So cheerful.
> I hear bag ninjas rustling in background...


Hehe. Thank you. 
It is too warm for bag ninjas at the moment. 


remainsilly said:


> Silly World adventures--Bergen, Norway:
> Bryggen Museum, worker meeting hall kitchen(circa 1800)
> View attachment 4161427
> 
> Leprosy museum info.
> View attachment 4161424
> 
> patient rooms, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4161428
> 
> Funicular ride to Mount Fløyen, viewing city
> View attachment 4161434
> 
> & hike to lake
> View attachment 4161435
> 
> gorgeous Bergen street graffiti/art, found when wandering
> View attachment 4161431
> View attachment 4161432
> 
> View attachment 4161433
> 
> Finally, some bag spotting
> View attachment 4161430
> 
> 
> Vacation ends--homeward bound
> Thanks for sharing the journey, islanders.


Lovely pucs! The graffitti is awesome!
Oh, those backpacks are everywhere in G, too. In tons of different colours.
Have a nice trip home and thanks for taking us with you on trip. 


Senf said:


> Oh such a nice trip! Need to go north on my next vacation.
> 
> Bag is all over Europe - the wearer indicates that he/she is liberal and left wing intellectual


Did not know that people who have that backpack have a special political view. Thought it is just the new it-backpack. Like Eastpack a few years ago.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tuscany leather Whoopy bag today.
Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4161895
> 
> Tuscany leather Whoopy bag today.
> Happy Monday everyone!


Wow that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Wow that bag is gorgeous!


Thank you!
Gorgeous bag and I are leaving work early, today. Headache. Ugh.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Gorgeous bag and I are leaving work early, today. Headache. Ugh.


Ughhh sorry about the headache!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4161895
> 
> Tuscany leather Whoopy bag today.
> Happy Monday everyone!


Lovely bag, Ludmilla!
Happy Monday to you too 
I hope the headache didn't last!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday everyone!  Today is my last day of work until Sept 5 when school starts again .  It’s been rainy here so I haven’t moved into the Artsy yet.  But that’s ok.


----------



## remainsilly

Hi, hi, islanders.
-----------------
Let me address JFK, NY, directly:
*YOU RUDE & F***ED UP B@ST@RD AIRPORT!
NEVER AGAIN*!
Only that nice lady, in purple dress, saved my sanity.
------------------
Home again, jiggedy-jig.

Weird jet-lag moments today:
_What day is it? 
Have I eaten? Should I be hungry?
Why is there a pinecone in my pocket?
Which wristwatch time zone is correct, here?_

Also, remember our Norwegian friend, the quick lunch bar?


Purchased more, for airline travel survival.
Is printed motto, inside each wrapper.
Translates as Norwegian mountain code.
https://english.dnt.no/the-norwegian-mountain-code/
True survival food!

More, when less zombie-ish.

@Ludmilla
Do not worry about d&b. They get job done, on website. Bag will arrive fine.
Loving the whoopy bag!
My headache waves at yours.


----------



## remainsilly

double post


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh sorry about the headache!





Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag, Ludmilla!
> Happy Monday to you too
> I hope the headache didn't last!


Headache is lingering around, still. 
Tomorrow holiday - hope a bit of relax time will ease it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!  Today is my last day of work until Sept 5 when school starts again .  It’s been rainy here so I haven’t moved into the Artsy yet.  But that’s ok.


Hope you are having a good free time! Any nice plans?
I hope you can use your Artsy soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hi, hi, islanders.
> -----------------
> Let me address JFK, NY, directly:
> *YOU RUDE & F***ED UP B@ST@RD AIRPORT!
> NEVER AGAIN*!
> Only that nice lady, in purple dress, saved my sanity.
> ------------------
> Home again, jiggedy-jig.
> 
> Weird jet-lag moments today:
> _What day is it?
> Have I eaten? Should I be hungry?
> Why is there a pinecone in my pocket?
> Which wristwatch time zone is correct, here?_
> 
> Also, remember our Norwegian friend, the quick lunch bar?
> View attachment 4163009
> 
> Purchased more, for airline travel survival.
> Is printed motto, inside each wrapper.
> Translates as Norwegian mountain code.
> https://english.dnt.no/the-norwegian-mountain-code/
> True survival food!
> 
> More, when less zombie-ish.
> 
> @Ludmilla
> Do not worry about d&b. They get job done, on website. Bag will arrive fine.
> Loving the whoopy bag!
> My headache waves at yours.


I hope you will be able to relax and be yourself again soon. I hate airports. They frighten me. I always fear to get lost. Train stations are so much nicer - well apart from the people who linger around.
My headache waves back at yours!  
Sleep well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Added some patina (aka scratches) to my Whoopy bag, today. Wonder where and when this happened. Must have been mole rats. 


Naturally, the scratches are on the front of the bag. Ah well, at least bag gets used.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hi, hi, islanders.
> -----------------
> Let me address JFK, NY, directly:
> *YOU RUDE & F***ED UP B@ST@RD AIRPORT!
> NEVER AGAIN*!
> Only that nice lady, in purple dress, saved my sanity.
> ------------------
> Home again, jiggedy-jig.
> 
> Weird jet-lag moments today:
> _What day is it?
> Have I eaten? Should I be hungry?
> Why is there a pinecone in my pocket?
> Which wristwatch time zone is correct, here?_
> 
> Also, remember our Norwegian friend, the quick lunch bar?
> View attachment 4163009
> 
> Purchased more, for airline travel survival.
> Is printed motto, inside each wrapper.
> Translates as Norwegian mountain code.
> https://english.dnt.no/the-norwegian-mountain-code/
> True survival food!
> 
> More, when less zombie-ish.
> 
> @Ludmilla
> Do not worry about d&b. They get job done, on website. Bag will arrive fine.
> Loving the whoopy bag!
> My headache waves at yours.


Welcome home!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Added some patina (aka scratches) to my Whoopy bag, today. Wonder where and when this happened. Must have been mole rats.
> View attachment 4163070
> 
> Naturally, the scratches are on the front of the bag. Ah well, at least bag gets used.


Scratches don't worry me any more. As you say, it means we use our bags. I have so many that are fast asleep in the closet... 
Today is a holiday in France too.
Make the most of it, Ludmilla.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Added some patina (aka scratches) to my Whoopy bag, today. Wonder where and when this happened. Must have been mole rats.
> View attachment 4163070
> 
> Naturally, the scratches are on the front of the bag. Ah well, at least bag gets used.


Oooooh! Your bag was patted by a ghost tiger!
These are rare. Their claw marks bring good luck & free pastries.
Be very proud of these marks, my friend.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m in Manhattan today with my 2 older girls Miss 17 and Miss 20.  We’ve hit Nordstrom rack (bought shoes) and Anthropology (just window shopped) and a goodwill where I scored 2 pair of Citizens of humanity denim . I’m ready to go home now lol!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m in Manhattan today with my 2 older girls Miss 17 and Miss 20.  We’ve hit Nordstrom rack (bought shoes) and Anthropology (just window shopped) and a goodwill where I scored 2 pair of Citizens of humanity denim . I’m ready to go home now lol!


I have one pair of COH jeans and they are very good quality!


----------



## Tomsmom

I remember reading about people who use Collonil water stop spray . I just bought it online to use on my Artsy. That’s ok right?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Scratches don't worry me any more. As you say, it means we use our bags. I have so many that are fast asleep in the closet...
> Today is a holiday in France too.
> Make the most of it, Ludmilla.


Admittedly, I was quite lazy. Did some adult stuff (taxes, health care... )
I hope you had a nice holiday!


remainsilly said:


> Oooooh! Your bag was patted by a ghost tiger!
> These are rare. Their claw marks bring good luck & free pastries.
> Be very proud of these marks, my friend.


Hehehe. Yes, scratches look like bag was hit by a ghost tiger. 
Bag feels already better now. 


Tomsmom said:


> I remember reading about people who use Collonil water stop spray . I just bought it online to use on my Artsy. That’s ok right?


I use Collonil Spray and gel.
Hmm. I would spray the vacchetta handle. It will darken a bit thanks to the spray. But nothing bad should happen. Do you have an older LV bag to give it a try?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I was quite lazy. Did some adult stuff (taxes, health care... )
> I hope you had a nice holiday!
> 
> Hehehe. Yes, scratches look like bag was hit by a ghost tiger.
> Bag feels already better now.
> 
> I use Collonil Spray and gel.
> Hmm. I would spray the vacchetta handle. It will darken a bit thanks to the spray. But nothing bad should happen. Do you have an older LV bag to give it a try?



My neverfull is older but it’s already has a patina. I remember using Kiwi brand waterproof on it but I didn’t carry it in the rain until the vachetta turned.


----------



## Murphy47

Morning ladies! Have to leave the beach today. Will miss this 
	

		
			
		

		
	



But not this


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies! Have to leave the beach today. Will miss this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164942
> 
> But not this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164946


Sorry you have to leave, great view!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry you have to leave, great view!



Me too. 
The rain you see in the background has arrived.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I remember reading about people who use Collonil water stop spray . I just bought it online to use on my Artsy. That’s ok right?


Excellent choice.


Ludmilla said:


> I use Collonil Spray and gel.


 Me too.
Slather & spray every bag, from hermes leather to ballistic nylon.
Plus some shoes.


Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies! Have to leave the beach today. Will miss this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164942
> 
> But not this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164946


I remember a quote about cities never being finished--nice way to explain constant construction works.
In Scandinavia, also. 
Copenhagen= a fenced-off pile of rubble, near French embassy. Which has been "in process" for years, trying to become something more helpful than debris. 
Oslo = seemed entirely under reconstruction, cranes everywhere.

Beach looks fab. Hope you enjoyed break.
-------------
Back on the bike.


See the patagonia bag? Slathered in collonil waterstop spray
See the wrist ink? Norway museum gave me temporary tattoos
Under skull design, reads, "Hvor kommer du fra?" (From where do you hail?)
Museums are cool. And have free toilets.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Excellent choice.
> 
> Me too.
> Slather & spray every bag, from hermes leather to ballistic nylon.
> Plus some shoes.
> 
> I remember a quote about cities never being finished--nice way to explain constant construction works.
> In Scandinavia, also.
> Copenhagen= a fenced-off pile of rubble, near French embassy. Which has been "in process" for years, trying to become something more helpful than debris.
> Oslo = seemed entirely under reconstruction, cranes everywhere.
> 
> Beach looks fab. Hope you enjoyed break.
> -------------
> Back on the bike.
> View attachment 4165018
> 
> See the patagonia bag? Slathered in collonil waterstop spray
> See the wrist ink? Norway museum gave me temporary tattoos
> Under skull design, reads, "Hvor kommer du fra?" (From where do you hail?)
> Museums are cool. And have free toilets.


Thanks for the experience with collonil


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies! Have to leave the beach today. Will miss this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164942
> 
> But not this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4164946


I would miss the sea, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Excellent choice.
> 
> Me too.
> Slather & spray every bag, from hermes leather to ballistic nylon.
> Plus some shoes.
> 
> I remember a quote about cities never being finished--nice way to explain constant construction works.
> In Scandinavia, also.
> Copenhagen= a fenced-off pile of rubble, near French embassy. Which has been "in process" for years, trying to become something more helpful than debris.
> Oslo = seemed entirely under reconstruction, cranes everywhere.
> 
> Beach looks fab. Hope you enjoyed break.
> -------------
> Back on the bike.
> View attachment 4165018
> 
> See the patagonia bag? Slathered in collonil waterstop spray
> See the wrist ink? Norway museum gave me temporary tattoos
> Under skull design, reads, "Hvor kommer du fra?" (From where do you hail?)
> Museums are cool. And have free toilets.


I have to visit one of the many museums in the big city. Have been lazy regarding this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks for the experience with collonil


Collonil should work fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

No handbag, but luggage as I am leaving for a country weekend, today!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4165687
> 
> No handbag, but luggage as I am leaving for a country weekend, today!


Lovely luggage, Ludmilla!
Enjoy your weekend in your hometown.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lovely luggage, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy your weekend in your hometown.


Thank you!  It is a picard bag.
It's a slow day at work today, so I am leaving early.

Got a shipping notice from Dooney, yesterday. Exciting!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  It is a picard bag.
> It's a slow day at work today, so I am leaving early.
> 
> Got a shipping notice from Dooney, yesterday. Exciting!


Yayyyy for going away *and* a shipping notice!  Have a great time!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4165687
> 
> No handbag, but luggage as I am leaving for a country weekend, today!


Picard is so pretty & versatile
Enjoy weekend.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  It is a picard bag.
> It's a slow day at work today, so I am leaving early.
> 
> Got a shipping notice from Dooney, yesterday. Exciting!



Oh! This is exciting news! I am so curious about the bag!

Just love Picard bags. Great quality!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bayswater today,


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4166890
> 
> Bayswater today,


Lovely!


----------



## Tomsmom

We’re our way to vacation upstate at a lake house we rented for the week. I’m so excited!  We’ve been renting beach houses the past 3 years so this will be different. I’m taking my Givenchy sway bag, too afraid to take the artsy without treating that gorgeous handle.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4166890
> 
> Bayswater today,


Omg, I still love these bags.
Always will.


Tomsmom said:


> We’re our way to vacation upstate at a lake house we rented for the week. I’m so excited!  We’ve been renting beach houses the past 3 years so this will be different. I’m taking my Givenchy sway bag, too afraid to take the artsy without treating that gorgeous handle.


We need photos 
Enjoy vacay!


----------



## remainsilly

Attacking the weekend.
And wandering lost worlds.
With patagonia atom sling.


----------



## Senf

Still unpacking boxes! Tomorrow is the last day of my holiday! Almost done!
My new walk in closet for bags - duhhh full already! No more space for new bags!
I think I have too many


@ Ludmilla- just counted 11 Dooneys


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> View attachment 4167399
> 
> 
> Still unpacking boxes! Tomorrow is the last day of my holiday! Almost done!
> My new walk in closet for bags - duhhh full already! No more space for new bags!
> I think I have too many
> 
> 
> @ Ludmilla- just counted 11 Dooneys


Good job, Senf.
I don't have a walk in closet but my shelves look like yours.....Too many bags too...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> We’re our way to vacation upstate at a lake house we rented for the week. I’m so excited!  We’ve been renting beach houses the past 3 years so this will be different. I’m taking my Givenchy sway bag, too afraid to take the artsy without treating that gorgeous handle.


Have a nice stay at the lake house, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> View attachment 4167399
> 
> 
> Still unpacking boxes! Tomorrow is the last day of my holiday! Almost done!
> My new walk in closet for bags - duhhh full already! No more space for new bags!
> I think I have too many
> 
> 
> @ Ludmilla- just counted 11 Dooneys


Great job!!


----------



## Murphy47

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 
Quiet here. Just finished a monstrous amount of laundry. Almost finished putting stuff away. 
Hubbie has one more week of vacation. 
I'm feeling like moving into a new bag. Will post what I choose soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies! Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend.
> Quiet here. Just finished a monstrous amount of laundry. Almost finished putting stuff away.
> Hubbie has one more week of vacation.
> I'm feeling like moving into a new bag. Will post what I choose soon.


A New bag?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> A New bag?



Not new really. Just one I haven't used in awhile. 
Looks like it's going to storm so possibly one more day with the Dooney tote.


----------



## remainsilly

Hiding from rain in park shelter.
With bike.
New bag sounds fun, Murph.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hiding from rain in park shelter.
> With bike.
> New bag sounds fun, Murph.



Sounds like you already have the rain that's rolling up here now. 
I wish it would, as we have drought conditions here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Using another neglected bag. Madame Balzane. Happy Monday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4168843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using another neglected bag. Madame Balzane. Happy Monday!


How can you neglect such a beauty, Ludmilla?
I know, I know....


Murphy47 said:


> Not new really. Just one I haven't used in awhile.
> Looks like it's going to storm so possibly one more day with the Dooney tote.


Wonderful, Murphy
A bag we rarely use suddenly becomes new when we take it out of the closet.


----------



## Senf

Bag of the day - BREE slouchy Hobo made of the softest leather that you can imagine. Complete with leather pleats and drawstring.
Was badly neglected in old closet


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like you already have the rain that's rolling up here now.
> I wish it would, as we have drought conditions here.


Enjoying our fun spot showers-- i.e. sudden deluges, without warning.
Unfortunately, my shelter also contained a disgruntled jogger, 2 picnickers & some kind of weight loss group celebration.
Balloons were nice, however.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4168843
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Using another neglected bag. Madame Balzane. Happy Monday!


Very pretty! Like this style, classy.


Senf said:


> View attachment 4168892
> 
> 
> Bag of the day - BREE slouchy Hobo made of the softest leather that you can imagine. Complete with leather pleats and drawstring.
> Was badly neglected in old closet


Bree is overlooked by too many. Great bags!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying our fun spot showers-- i.e. sudden deluges, without warning.
> Unfortunately, my shelter also contained a disgruntled jogger, 2 picnickers & some kind of weight loss group celebration.
> Balloons were nice, however.
> 
> Very pretty! Like this style, classy.
> 
> Bree is overlooked by too many. Great bags!



Balloons are awesome! 
Daughter in New Orleans. Expecting 5 plus inches at a time. Worried about car we just took down to her but I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> View attachment 4168892
> 
> 
> Bag of the day - BREE slouchy Hobo made of the softest leather that you can imagine. Complete with leather pleats and drawstring.
> Was badly neglected in old closet


Another neglected bag.... What a shame, Senf! It's absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Balloons are awesome!
> Daughter in New Orleans. Expecting 5 plus inches at a time. Worried about car we just took down to her but I'm sure it will be fine.


We had an awful storm in France too and lots of rain. Camping sites had to be evacuated. 
That happened nearly two weeks ago..


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Balloons are awesome!
> Daughter in New Orleans. Expecting 5 plus inches at a time. Worried about car we just took down to her but I'm sure it will be fine.


Oh yes. Cars survive most storms.
They find crazed maniacs with crowbars more challenging--worry about those instead.


----------



## Murphy47

Yeah more rain here! I think the movies may be in order.


----------



## Tomsmom

Miss 12 and I on the boat!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> How can you neglect such a beauty, Ludmilla?
> I know, I know....
> 
> Wonderful, Murphy
> A bag we rarely use suddenly becomes new when we take it out of the closet.


Hehe. Too many bags.  And Madame and I di have our struggles. Not getting along too well. Nevertheless, I cannor bring myself to letting her go. 


Senf said:


> View attachment 4168892
> 
> 
> Bag of the day - BREE slouchy Hobo made of the softest leather that you can imagine. Complete with leather pleats and drawstring.
> Was badly neglected in old closet


Ooooh! This is pretty!
Yesterday, I was too busy to comment on your new walk in closet (which is GREAT!! ) and on your 11 Dooneys! You have eleven?? Wowzers!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying our fun spot showers-- i.e. sudden deluges, without warning.
> Unfortunately, my shelter also contained a disgruntled jogger, 2 picnickers & some kind of weight loss group celebration.
> Balloons were nice, however.
> 
> Very pretty! Like this style, classy.
> 
> Bree is overlooked by too many. Great bags!


Hehe. You can have some strange encounters at rain shelters. 

I like the style of the bag, too. And I think I would miss her, when I give her away. But, I fear she will never be one of my frequently used bags. ( at you, too, Lazy Bays.)


Murphy47 said:


> Balloons are awesome!
> Daughter in New Orleans. Expecting 5 plus inches at a time. Worried about car we just took down to her but I'm sure it will be fine.


Everything will be fine! She can send some rain to my country home. Everything is soooooo dry there. We could need rain so badly. 


Mariapia said:


> We had an awful storm in France too and lots of rain. Camping sites had to be evacuated.
> That happened nearly two weeks ago..


Oh yes. Someone died. I wonder why weather has to be so extreme these days...


Murphy47 said:


> Yeah more rain here! I think the movies may be in order.


What do you want to watch? I have not been at the movies for ages.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4169678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss 12 and I on the boat!


Yay! Some girls have fun. 
Rock the boat!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. You can have some strange encounters at rain shelters.
> 
> I like the style of the bag, too. And I think I would miss her, when I give her away. But, I fear she will never be one of my frequently used bags. ( at you, too, Lazy Bays.)
> 
> Everything will be fine! She can send some rain to my country home. Everything is soooooo dry there. We could need rain so badly.
> 
> Oh yes. Someone died. I wonder why weather has to be so extreme these days...
> 
> What do you want to watch? I have not been at the movies for ages.
> 
> Yay! Some girls have fun.
> Rock the boat!



Today we saw Mile 22. Graphic but exciting. Not for young ones. 
Yesterday it was Crazy Rich Asians. 
Awesome.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. You can have some strange encounters at rain shelters.


Oh yes. Note guy behind me, in selfie.
Doing all sorts of bizarre stretches & kicks, between breaks to wheeze & grumble. For no apparent reason.




Ludmilla said:


> I like the style of the bag, too. And I think I would miss her, when I give her away. But, I fear she will never be one of my frequently used bags. ( at you, too, Lazy Bays.


I had a hobo bag, similar situation. 
Loved artwork on leather, hated bright yellow lining. Even had matching shoes.
But never wore.
Eventually donated. To make space for another bag wanted.
In time, we let go. In time.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4169678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss 12 and I on the boat!


Aw. So nice!


Murphy47 said:


> Today we saw Mile 22. Graphic but exciting. Not for young ones.
> Yesterday it was Crazy Rich Asians.
> Awesome.


Watched _Ready Player One_ on flight.
Fell asleep 5 times during.
Cannot decide which was worse, book or movie. Both left me unmoved & bored.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh yes. Note guy behind me, in selfie.
> Doing all sorts of bizarre stretches & kicks, between breaks to wheeze & grumble. For no apparent reason.
> View attachment 4170021
> 
> 
> I had a hobo bag, similar situation.
> Loved artwork on leather, hated bright yellow lining. Even had matching shoes.
> But never wore.
> Eventually donated. To make space for another bag wanted.
> In time, we let go. In time.
> 
> Aw. So nice!
> 
> Watched _Ready Player One_ on flight.
> Fell asleep 5 times during.
> Cannot decide which was worse, book or movie. Both left me unmoved & bored.



The previews were the best part of that one. 
It's really for teens. And not very bright ones at that. 
A really great idea not executed well.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> Enjoying our fun spot showers-- i.e. sudden deluges, without warning.
> Unfortunately, my shelter also contained a disgruntled jogger, 2 picnickers & some kind of weight loss group celebration.
> Balloons were nice, however.
> 
> Very pretty! Like this style, classy.
> 
> Bree is overlooked by too many. Great bags!



Oh no! But at least you had fun!

Thanks! Bree started my obsession for bags.



Murphy47 said:


> Balloons are awesome!
> Daughter in New Orleans. Expecting 5 plus inches at a time. Worried about car we just took down to her but I'm sure it will be fine.



Wow- hope everything is fine with daughter and car!



Mariapia said:


> Another neglected bag.... What a shame, Senf! It's absolutely gorgeous



Thanks! It’s the only bag that DD likes 



Murphy47 said:


> Yeah more rain here! I think the movies may be in order.



Overe here rain showers will start tomorrow



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4169678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss 12 and I on the boat!



Have fun


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Too many bags.  And Madame and I di have our struggles. Not getting along too well. Nevertheless, I cannor bring myself to letting her go.
> 
> Ooooh! This is pretty!
> Yesterday, I was too busy to comment on your new walk in closet (which is GREAT!! ) and on your 11 Dooneys! You have eleven?? Wowzers!



Haha! I let go of so many things, but couldn’t let go of any of my bags. Just doesn’t work.

Thank you - love it too (thank goodness you can only see half of it on the pic 

Yes! Went a little over board with Dooney.
Love them to bits! I like the equestrian look - plus noone else has them here, which make them very special to me! (Not ANOTHER MK Jet set tote or fake Neverfull)








Got the Hydrangea from a girl that went shopping in NY and never used it for 30 Euro! And the black one with the duck was a present for a girl that didn’t like it from her sister who went to work in the US - for 25 Euro (never used)


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Haha! I let go of so many things, but couldn’t let go of any of my bags. Just doesn’t work.
> 
> Thank you - love it too (thank goodness you can only see half of it on the pic
> 
> Yes! Went a little over board with Dooney.
> Love them to bits! I like the equestrian look - plus noone else has them here, which make them very special to me! (Not ANOTHER MK Jet set tote or fake Neverfull)
> 
> View attachment 4170316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170317
> View attachment 4170318
> 
> 
> Got the Hydrangea from a girl that went shopping in NY and never used it for 30 Euro! And the black one with the duck was a present for a girl that didn’t like it from her sister who went to work in the US - for 25 Euro (never used)



Wow!!  What a haul!  Love the bags ! I love the purple looking one on the left in the first pic!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Today we saw Mile 22. Graphic but exciting. Not for young ones.
> Yesterday it was Crazy Rich Asians.
> Awesome.


Hehe. I do not know those. 


remainsilly said:


> Watched _Ready Player One_ on flight.
> Fell asleep 5 times during.
> Cannot decide which was worse, book or movie. Both left me unmoved & bored.


I do not know this, either. 


remainsilly said:


> I had a hobo bag, similar situation.
> Loved artwork on leather, hated bright yellow lining. Even had matching shoes.
> But never wore.
> Eventually donated. To make space for another bag wanted.
> *In time, we let go. *In time.


Me?! Never!
(I like persons doing weird stuffin the background of fotos. )


Senf said:


> Haha! I let go of so many things, but couldn’t let go of any of my bags. Just doesn’t work.
> 
> Thank you - love it too (thank goodness you can only see half of it on the pic
> 
> Yes! Went a little over board with Dooney.
> Love them to bits! I like the equestrian look - plus noone else has them here, which make them very special to me! (Not ANOTHER MK Jet set tote or fake Neverfull)
> 
> View attachment 4170316
> 
> 
> View attachment 4170317
> View attachment 4170318
> 
> 
> Got the Hydrangea from a girl that went shopping in NY and never used it for 30 Euro! And the black one with the duck was a present for a girl that didn’t like it from her sister who went to work in the US - for 25 Euro (never used)


This is quite a collection! And you got some really lucky finds.
I like thr equestrian style a lot, too.
My new Dooney came to the country house today. I have to wait until the first weekend of September to unpack it.


----------



## Senf

Tomsmom said:


> Wow!!  What a haul!  Love the bags ! I love the purple looking one on the left in the first pic!



Thank you! It is the lizard embossed large Barlow in liliac


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I do not know this, either.


Probably best.
Let us all delete from our minds ANY trace of _Ready Player One_. 
True garbage.


Ludmilla said:


> (I like persons doing weird stuffin the background of fotos. )


Most of my photos have them. I think some do it as hobby. 
Other photos happen, after giving camera to strangers. We saw several from last trip--obscure artist mixed with here-is-close-up-of-an-eyeball.
Life is fun & bizarre.


Ludmilla said:


> My new Dooney came to the country house today. I have to wait until the first weekend of September to unpack it.


Not long to wait.
Can you believe August is ending?! Wtf? Was just April, yes?


----------



## Tomsmom

Still at the lake house on vacation!  Discovered outlet mall yesterday with my girls and of course came away with a new coach wallet. My old wallet got destroyed by open sunscreen in the beach bag, boo! I really liked that wallet thank goodness it wasn’t expensive. Today we’re off horseback riding, wish me luck!!


----------



## remainsilly

Finally posted my cycling journey:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/have-you-reached-your-fitness-goal-s.909516/page-2#post-32519804"]Have you reached your fitness goal(s)?[/URL]
As most other posts in thread are about losing weight, no one will read it.
But, my accomplishment meant a lot. To me.

Silly World cycling adventures:
Omg! All deer should be in safe, handbag leather form. Cringe.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Today we’re off horseback riding, wish me luck!!


 Which makes me cringe more, deer or horses?

You are fearless!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Which makes me cringe more, deer or horses?
> 
> You are fearless!



Horses are smart. 
Deer are just large rabbits. 
As there are plenty, I second handbag option.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Finally posted my cycling journey:
> Have you reached your fitness goal(s)?
> As most other posts in thread are about losing weight, no one will read it.
> But, my accomplishment meant a lot. To me.
> 
> Silly World cycling adventures:
> Omg! All deer should be in safe, handbag leather form. Cringe.
> View attachment 4171612


Oh dear!I would have fainted on the spot!
But why did you scream "Lyme desease!" , remainsilly?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Still at the lake house on vacation!  Discovered outlet mall yesterday with my girls and of course came away with a new coach wallet. My old wallet got destroyed by open sunscreen in the beach bag, boo! I really liked that wallet thank goodness it wasn’t expensive. Today we’re off horseback riding, wish me luck!!


Like in the movie with Katherine Hepburn, I thought a lake house was miles away from shops ....
But no...you managed to replace your Coach wallet..
Congrats , Tomsmom!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Like in the movie with Katherine Hepburn, I thought a lake house was miles away from shops ....
> But no...you managed to replace your Coach wallet..
> Congrats , Tomsmom!



I ruined a great wallet with sunscreen once. I now have a VACATION wallet for those occasions. Less stress.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I ruined a great wallet with sunscreen once. I now have a VACATION wallet for those occasions. Less stress.


Smart woman Murphy !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Smart woman Murphy !



Any excuse to keep shopping. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Horses are smart.
> Deer are just large rabbits.
> As there are plenty, I second handbag option.


Assassins & terrorist dictators often are smart, too.
Horses can go, imo.


Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!I would have fainted on the spot!
> But why did you scream "Lyme desease!" , remainsilly?


I view deer as walking bags o' Lyme disease.
Which fuels my cringing.
That & their constant nose licking.
Though did feel reindeer pelts in Norway. And lived.


----------



## Senf

Lyme disease comes from animals that are a little smaller. Ticks. So you should scram Lyme with every cat too, because mice and consequently cats are the ones that spread ticks


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> Lyme disease comes from animals that are a little smaller. Ticks. So you should scram Lyme with every cat too, because mice and consequently cats are the ones that spread ticks


Thanks.
Only blacklegged deer ticks (I_xodes scapularis) _carry the Lyme disease bacterium here. Near Pacific coast, is western blacklegged tick (I_xodes pacificus_).
Not every blacklegged tick is a carrier.
Our dog ticks transmit Rocky Mountain spotted fever and tularemia, not Lyme disease.


Cats can pick them up. Yes.
But pets can be bathed & fur inspected. Then treated with preventative.
I refuse to cuddle feral felines.
Deer continue to lick their huge noses & freewheel all creepy/infested, however.

During studies, for 1 of my science degrees, learned that lizards help to filter out Lyme disease in populations.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Lyme disease comes from animals that are a little smaller. Ticks. So you should scram Lyme with every cat too, because mice and consequently cats are the ones that spread ticks


What about pigeons, Senf ?


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> What about pigeons, Senf ?



Although there is a pigeon tick (Argus relexus) have never heard of Lyme disease spread by pigeons.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Although there is a pigeon tick (Argus relexus) have never heard of Lyme disease spread by pigeons.


Good to know, Senf.
My neighbour feeds pigeons every day and though I told her I was scared of birds she just keeps doing it.
I will use the pigeons'Argus relexus information as a deterrent...
I don't think it will work, though. As usual she will say that she doesn't feed them and would like to get rid of them...


----------



## Tomsmom

On our way home from vacation. All is well we had a great, great time!  I feel like it’s time to go home now though. Im not thrilled with my wallet from the Coach outlet, hoping to get to LV this weekend


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> On our way home from vacation. All is well we had a great, great time!  I feel like it’s time to go home now though. Im not thrilled with my wallet from the Coach outlet, hoping to get to LV this weekend



That wallet can be the VACATION wallet. You won't care if it gets sunblock or ice cream on it. 
PLUS a trip to LV. 
See how good this works out?[emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Probably best.
> Let us all delete from our minds ANY trace of _Ready Player One_.
> True garbage.
> 
> Most of my photos have them. I think some do it as hobby.
> Other photos happen, after giving camera to strangers. We saw several from last trip--obscure artist mixed with here-is-close-up-of-an-eyeball.
> Life is fun & bizarre.
> 
> Not long to wait.
> Can you believe August is ending?! Wtf? Was just April, yes?


I cannot believe that August is already over, either. Time flies by way too fast. It's almost a year since I have changed job and moved. 


Tomsmom said:


> Still at the lake house on vacation!  Discovered outlet mall yesterday with my girls and of course came away with a new coach wallet. My old wallet got destroyed by open sunscreen in the beach bag, boo! I really liked that wallet thank goodness it wasn’t expensive. Today we’re off horseback riding, wish me luck!!


How did you like horseback riding? Was it fun?
Too bad that your old wallet was destroyed. At least you found a new one at once. 


Murphy47 said:


> I ruined a great wallet with sunscreen once. I now have a VACATION wallet for those occasions. Less stress.


This is clever!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> On our way home from vacation. All is well we had a great, great time!  I feel like it’s time to go home now though. Im not thrilled with my wallet from the Coach outlet, hoping to get to LV this weekend


Very happy that you had a nice vacation!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 
I did a tiny little bit of shopping, today. (Wanted bread, came home with three books, a small plate, a white shirt.  *NO *handbag. Got the bread, too. )
Yesterday, I visited a friend from my old working place. She moved to the big city, too.  And tomorrow I will visit my cousin. Pretty busy bunny.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot believe that August is already over, either. Time flies by way too fast. It's almost a year since I have changed job and moved.
> 
> How did you like horseback riding? Was it fun?
> Too bad that your old wallet was destroyed. At least you found a new one at once.
> 
> This is clever!


The horseback riding was nice, I’ve never done that before. It was making memories with my family . I don’t know if I’d go again though lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That wallet can be the VACATION wallet. You won't care if it gets sunblock or ice cream on it.
> PLUS a trip to LV.
> See how good this works out?[emoji41]


You are brilliant Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> I did a tiny little bit of shopping, today. (Wanted bread, came home with three books, a small plate, a white shirt.  *NO *handbag. Got the bread, too. )
> Yesterday, I visited a friend from my old working place. She moved to the big city, too.  And tomorrow I will visit my cousin. Pretty busy bunny.


I’m glad you’re having a nice weekend Ludmilla, enjoy your visit!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> That wallet can be the VACATION wallet. You won't care if it gets sunblock or ice cream on it.
> PLUS a trip to LV.
> See how good this works out?[emoji41]


 Good plan.
I have travel wallet. Used to be pink.
Sort of grey-pink, now.
Something not too tragic, if lost/stolen.


Ludmilla said:


> I cannot believe that August is already over, either. Time flies by way too fast. It's almost a year since I have changed job and moved.


Yes. A lot changed for you in short time. Handled beautifully.

Almost 1 year of ghost bike, too.
Sorry, Germany. But choosing US brand next time.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> I did a tiny little bit of shopping, today. (Wanted bread, came home with three books, a small plate, a white shirt.  *NO *handbag. Got the bread, too. )
> Yesterday, I visited a friend from my old working place. She moved to the big city, too.  And tomorrow I will visit my cousin. Pretty busy bunny.


Bread is good.
Hope your visits go well.

As usual for my summer weekends, biking & baseball.

Someone, met in in Scandi, wants me to visit Ecuador. Help with work on Galápagos Islands.
Still undecided. Sketchy on some details. Would be next summer, if go at all.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> On our way home from vacation. All is well we had a great, great time!  I feel like it’s time to go home now though. Im not thrilled with my wallet from the Coach outlet, hoping to get to LV this weekend



That wallet can be the VACATION wallet. You won't care if it gets sunblock or ice cream on it. 
PLUS a trip to LV. 
See how good this works out?[emoji41]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That wallet can be the VACATION wallet. You won't care if it gets sunblock or ice cream on it.
> PLUS a trip to LV.
> See how good this works out?[emoji41]


I like the way you think Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The horseback riding was nice, I’ve never done that before. It was making memories with my family . I don’t know if I’d go again though lol!


I am glad you enjoyed it.  Did you ride in the country/a tour? 


Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad you’re having a nice weekend Ludmilla, enjoy your visit!


Thank you!

You NEED to use your Artsy soon! I saw one in action while shopping, yesterday. And naturally I took a close look.  That shoulder strap is sooooooo pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Good plan.
> I have travel wallet. Used to be pink.
> Sort of grey-pink, now.
> Something not too tragic, if lost/stolen.
> 
> Yes. A lot changed for you in short time. Handled beautifully.
> 
> Almost 1 year of ghost bike, too.
> Sorry, Germany. But choosing US brand next time.
> 
> Bread is good.
> Hope your visits go well.
> 
> As usual for my summer weekends, biking & baseball.
> 
> Someone, met in in Scandi, wants me to visit Ecuador. Help with work on Galápagos Islands.
> Still undecided. Sketchy on some details. Would be next summer, if go at all.


Thank you!
What would you do on the Galapagos Islands?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> What would you do on the Galapagos Islands?



The Galapagos look so gorgeous on Nat Geo TV. Would love to visit someday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, everyone!
After seeing my cousin I entered a bakery at the underground station. Got my a little sweet something with poppy seeds. 


Bought the blue plate, yesterday. New IKEA catalogue is here. New trend in furniture: dark and darkest. Love looking at their styles, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The Galapagos look so gorgeous on Nat Geo TV. Would love to visit someday.


True!

Hello Murphy! Do you enjoy your Sunday?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> After seeing my cousin I entered a bakery at the underground station. Got my a little sweet something with poppy seeds.
> View attachment 4174232
> 
> Bought the blue plate, yesterday. New IKEA catalogue is here. New trend in furniture: dark and darkest. Love looking at their styles, though.



Looks tasty! 
I have received the catalog but haven't had a chance to flip through yet.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> True!
> 
> Hello Murphy! Do you enjoy your Sunday?



Today is last day of Hubbie's vacation. Thankfully. He's been so "helpful" I don't know where anything is. 
I have some laundry to finish and an open house to attend later in the day. 
Hopefully a quiet day.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> What would you do on the Galapagos Islands?


I want to study certain animals & enjoy beaches.
They are pushing medical missions & flying with country's military.
All in all, prefer my plan. We'll see.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, everyone!
> After seeing my cousin I entered a bakery at the underground station. Got my a little sweet something with poppy seeds.
> View attachment 4174232
> 
> Bought the blue plate, yesterday. New IKEA catalogue is here. New trend in furniture: dark and darkest. Love looking at their styles, though.


Very cozy scene
Love the cup especially.
Ah, ikea. Scandi-land's genius idea.
Oddly, most places I visited there were furnished with global antiques. Mainly mid-tone to dark wood. 
Except hotels. Hotels loved black furniture & useless shower doors.


----------



## remainsilly

Shadow play & specialized glove.


Morning visitor, back door.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am glad you enjoyed it.  Did you ride in the country/a tour?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> You NEED to use your Artsy soon! I saw one in action while shopping, yesterday. And naturally I took a close look.  That shoulder strap is sooooooo pretty!


It was a tour in the Adirondack mountains in upstate New York, very cool !

I just sprayed her with the collonil I’m such a chicken lol!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> It was a tour in the Adirondack mountains in upstate New York, very cool !



Sounds wonderful!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Looks tasty!
> I have received the catalog but haven't had a chance to flip through yet.


I have never bought anything from IKEA. Don't you have to be an engineer to understand how to assemble their furniture?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have never bought anything from IKEA. Don't you have to be an engineer to understand how to assemble their furniture?



Nope. 
Google.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nope.
> Google.


Google is my friend.... Yet....


----------



## Tomsmom

Introducing my Clemence wallet!  I’m so excited  I’ve already moved in!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4174776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Clemence wallet!  I’m so excited  I’ve already moved in!



Very pretty!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4174776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Clemence wallet!  I’m so excited  I’ve already moved in!


Great purchase, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Today is last day of Hubbie's vacation. Thankfully. He's been so "helpful" I don't know where anything is.
> I have some laundry to finish and an open house to attend later in the day.
> Hopefully a quiet day.


Sounds like a perfect Sunday. 


Mariapia said:


> I have never bought anything from IKEA. Don't you have to be an engineer to understand how to assemble their furniture?


No! I assembled some furniture without the help of anyone - including Dr. Google.  You can do it!


remainsilly said:


> I want to study certain animals & enjoy beaches.
> They are pushing medical missions & flying with country's military.
> All in all, prefer my plan. We'll see.
> 
> Very cozy scene
> Love the cup especially.
> Ah, ikea. Scandi-land's genius idea.
> Oddly, most places I visited there were furnished with global antiques. Mainly mid-tone to dark wood.
> Except hotels. Hotels loved black furniture & useless shower doors.


Sounds like an interesting adventure!
But, would prefer another transport. 


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4174256
> 
> Shadow play & specialized glove.
> View attachment 4174257
> 
> Morning visitor, back door.


Hello turtle!


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4174776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Clemence wallet!  I’m so excited  I’ve already moved in!


Hello new wallet!
Now that you have sprayed Artsy you have no reason to keep her at home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
Office day is over, will do some shopping now.

@Tomsmom - forgot to add: your horse back riding adventure sounds great
!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Office day is over, will do some shopping now.
> 
> @Tomsmom - forgot to add: your horse back riding adventure sounds great
> !


Thank you for the wallet love .  I’m still being a chicken about using the Artsy...

Please share what you bought!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> No! I assembled some furniture without the help of anyone - including Dr. Google.  You can do it!


But you have brain. 
We Pooh bears have fluff, dragonflies & odd bits inside our heads.
So furniture is confusing.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3e/Pooh_Shepard1928.jpg
My Pooh bear approach is to whack stuff with hammers until it acts right.


Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like an interesting adventure!
> But, would prefer another transport.


Yes. This adventure shows definite downsides. Already.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello turtle!


Turtle is very active. Before the coming winter sleep.


Tomsmom said:


> Please share what you bought!


----------



## remainsilly

Cycling. As usual.
Patagonia atom sling. Again.


If not for all the fluff & dragonflies in my head, might find this routine uninteresting.
But the Pooh bear side of me loves it.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have bought plates and I definitely need more of these!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> But you have brain.
> We Pooh bears have fluff, dragonflies & odd bits inside our heads.
> So furniture is confusing.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/3e/Pooh_Shepard1928.jpg
> My Pooh bear approach is to whack stuff with hammers until it acts right.
> 
> Yes. This adventure shows definite downsides. Already.
> 
> Turtle is very active. Before the coming winter sleep.


Even Pooh bears can assemble IKEA stuff. But, some furniture is too big for only one person to assemble.
After eating 2 weeks on the floor as my flat had no chair nor table (it had no bed, just a matress either ) I assembled the table alone. It was almost to heavy to flip it into the right position. But, assembling was do-able.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I have bought plates and I definitely need more of these!
> View attachment 4176259
> 
> View attachment 4176260
> 
> View attachment 4176261


Oooh so so pretty !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!  I’m off to the beach today for one last summer hurrah! With Miss 20 and Miss 12. I start work again on sept 4th and Miss 12 starts school on the 5th. Miss 20 already began her college classes, she’s not thrilled lol!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!!  I’m off to the beach today for one last summer hurrah! With Miss 20 and Miss 12. I start work again on sept 4th and Miss 12 starts school on the 5th. Miss 20 already began her college classes, she’s not thrilled lol!



Sounds like a perfect day. 
Blessedly raining here! School stated 2 weeks ago for both of mine.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a perfect day.
> Blessedly raining here! School stated 2 weeks ago for both of mine.


Have you not had rain in a while?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Have you not had rain in a while?



Some last week. We are in a serious drought here though. 
Grass and corn burned up. Trees losing leaves. Probably 10 inches or so below normal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Some last week. We are in a serious drought here though.
> Grass and corn burned up. Trees losing leaves. Probably 10 inches or so below normal.


Oh no ! Sounds like you really need that rain!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no ! Sounds like you really need that rain!



Sure do! 
Haven’t seen my Bilberry in months. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Even Pooh bears can assemble IKEA stuff. But, some furniture is too big for only one person to assemble.
> After eating 2 weeks on the floor as my flat had no chair nor table (it had no bed, just a matress either ) I assembled the table alone. It was almost to heavy to flip it into the right position. But, assembling was do-able.


Aha! Discomfort is a great kickstarter to accomplishment.
Lovely plates! Like your choices of photo pairings.


Murphy47 said:


> Some last week. We are in a serious drought here though.
> Grass and corn burned up. Trees losing leaves. Probably 10 inches or so below normal.


Sweden & Denmark were same.
Withered castle gardens & moods. Plus no a/c.
Glad you got rain!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders! 
Hope everyone is well and happy.
A new bakery will open across the street from the office. Hopefully, they have great coffee. 
It is raining around here, too. @Murphy47 we needed that rain, too. So happy that it has cooled down.
Tomorrow home to the country. Another 2 weeks have gone by.  Ah!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
I nearly fell into a trap two days ago.... An LV Speedy 35 cm in damier azur which I had seen in a consignment shop window.
I kept thinking about it until the opening of the shop two days later.
The owner told me it was in excellent condition and cost €450
She took it out of the window and showed it to me.
I didn't like it.. The canvas had suffered, there were yellow stains and a few creases around one of the handles. 
Very good condition? My foot!
€450? No way...
I went home both disappointed and relieved.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I nearly fell into a trap two days ago.... An LV Speedy 35 cm in damier azur which I had seen in a consignment shop window.
> I kept thinking about it until the opening of the shop two days later.
> The owner told me it was in excellent condition and cost €450
> She took it out of the window and showed it to me.
> I didn't like it.. The canvas had suffered, there were yellow stains and a few creases around one of the handles.
> Very good condition? My foot!
> €450? No way...
> I went home both disappointed and relieved.


It wasn’t meant to be; don’t you just love it when people exaggerate condition?  Ughhh!  But very good for your wallet


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I nearly fell into a trap two days ago.... An LV Speedy 35 cm in damier azur which I had seen in a consignment shop window.
> I kept thinking about it until the opening of the shop two days later.
> The owner told me it was in excellent condition and cost €450
> She took it out of the window and showed it to me.
> I didn't like it.. The canvas had suffered, there were yellow stains and a few creases around one of the handles.
> Very good condition? My foot!
> €450? No way...
> I went home both disappointed and relieved.



That kind of statement makes you wonder what their own handbag looks like. 
Ugh. Some people.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Hope everyone is well and happy.
> A new bakery will open across the street from the office. Hopefully, they have great coffee.
> It is raining around here, too. @Murphy47 we needed that rain, too. So happy that it has cooled down.
> Tomorrow home to the country. Another 2 weeks have gone by.  Ah!



The country sounds lovely. 
We love bakeries! No such thing as a bad cake.


----------



## remainsilly

My garden is abloom in white (& filled with happy bees/butterflies):
garlic chives


sweet autumn clematis


sweet basil


Plus crazed dog, trying to eat the bees.
Freak.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My garden is abloom in white (& filled with happy bees/butterflies):
> garlic chives
> View attachment 4178332
> 
> sweet autumn clematis
> View attachment 4178333
> 
> sweet basil
> View attachment 4178334
> 
> Plus crazed dog, trying to eat the bees.
> Freak.



Had dog once that felt the same about wasps. Even tho he was stung continually. 
Lovely garden.


----------



## remainsilly

Also, received gift.
Let me explain my usual ideas on stuff:
1) I dislike lv bags.
2) I especially dislike that checkerboard pattern.

And here we go:


Let me shock all. Including self:
1) I *really like* these items!
2) Even the checkers!
3) Bag style = *perfect *for needs!

Okay. Lightweight & pretty nice pieces.  Understand appeal better, now.
My hermes wallets did not come with dustbags--but even lv key case has 1.
Will see how coated canvas holds up--new experience for me.

Wow. Life takes funny turns.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Had dog once that felt the same about wasps. Even tho he was stung continually.
> Lovely garden.


 Thanks.
Oh yes. Wasps, hornets...all must be chomped by Sir Nutso.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Also, received gift.
> Let me explain my usual ideas on stuff:
> 1) I dislike lv bags.
> 2) I especially dislike that checkerboard pattern.
> 
> And here we go:
> View attachment 4178336
> 
> Let me shock all. Including self:
> 1) I *really like* these items!
> 2) Even the checkers!
> 3) Bag style = *perfect *for needs!
> 
> Okay. Lightweight & pretty nice pieces.  Understand appeal better, now.
> My hermes wallets did not come with dustbags--but even lv key case has 1.
> Will see how coated canvas holds up--new experience for me.
> 
> Wow. Life takes funny turns.



Love those items!!! 
That lena is just so perfect. Like it so much better than the Totally. 
My fav thing about coated canvas is that it’s weather proof. 
Despite what you might read on the forum, these are bags meant to be used. 
The Artsy handle would be the only exception I can think of. 
Load them up and enjoy.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Also, received gift.
> Let me explain my usual ideas on stuff:
> 1) I dislike lv bags.
> 2) I especially dislike that checkerboard pattern.
> 
> And here we go:
> View attachment 4178336
> 
> Let me shock all. Including self:
> 1) I *really like* these items!
> 2) Even the checkers!
> 3) Bag style = *perfect *for needs!
> 
> Okay. Lightweight & pretty nice pieces.  Understand appeal better, now.
> My hermes wallets did not come with dustbags--but even lv key case has 1.
> Will see how coated canvas holds up--new experience for me.
> 
> Wow. Life takes funny turns.


Lovely garden and what awesome gifts!  Use them in good health!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Love those items!!!
> That lena is just so perfect. Like it so much better than the Totally.
> My fav thing about coated canvas is that it’s weather proof.
> Despite what you might read on the forum, these are bags meant to be used.
> The Artsy handle would be the only exception I can think of.
> Load them up and enjoy.


...so...hard...not...to...spray...with...collonil...
Weatherproof? Awesome!
No idea what is lv totally bag. But outer zip pocket on iena is so cool.


Tomsmom said:


> Lovely garden and what awesome gifts!  Use them in good health!


Thanks. Only lv item has been scarf.
Bought when store's boxes were brown.
New orange box/blue ribbon motif is odd.


----------



## Senf

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4174232
> 
> Bought the blue plate, yesterday. New IKEA catalogue is here. New trend in furniture: dark and darkest. Love looking at their styles, though.



OH no, saw the plate at Tchibo yesterday. Managed to refrain from purchase, as I do not want any more clutter. But LOVE it.




remainsilly said:


> I want to study certain animals & enjoy beaches.
> They are pushing medical missions & flying with country's military.
> All in all, prefer my plan. We'll see.


AH well, but Galapagos sounds like a one time chance. Would absolute love to go there, but I guess they do not need me there.



Mariapia said:


> I have never bought anything from IKEA. Don't you have to be an engineer to understand how to assemble their furniture?



No, I can do it. And I am not good at assembling stuff or mounting light fixtures.



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4174776
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Introducing my Clemence wallet!  I’m so excited  I’ve already moved in!



Lovely! And matches your Artsy. Just love the Artsy



Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for the wallet love .  I’m still being a chicken about using the Artsy...



Use it - it is so gorgeous! It is seriously the only LV that could ever tempt me



Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I nearly fell into a trap two days ago.... An LV Speedy 35 cm in damier azur which I had seen in a consignment shop window.
> I kept thinking about it until the opening of the shop two days later.
> The owner told me it was in excellent condition and cost €450
> She took it out of the window and showed it to me.
> I didn't like it.. The canvas had suffered, there were yellow stains and a few creases around one of the handles.
> Very good condition? My foot!
> €450? No way...
> I went home both disappointed and relieved.



There will be anoher Speedy waiting for you in perfect condition. I am positive.



remainsilly said:


> My garden is abloom in white (& filled with happy bees/butterflies):
> garlic chives
> View attachment 4178332
> 
> sweet autumn clematis
> View attachment 4178333
> 
> sweet basil
> View attachment 4178334
> 
> Plus crazed dog, trying to eat the bees.
> Freak.



Love your garden. Mine just consists of gras and wheets. Have to get a design for it next year.
Had basil in my kitchen and when I came back in the afternoon half of it was gone. It looked liked a freak with razor hands had played with it a little. There were funny black dots all over the place. Think that someone mated on it. Now don't want to match it with the Mozzarella any more.



remainsilly said:


> ...so...hard...not...to...spray...with...collonil...
> Weatherproof? Awesome!
> No idea what is lv totally bag. But outer zip pocket on iena is so cool.



Congrats on your new bag love. At least you can put Collonil on the handles


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I nearly fell into a trap two days ago.... An LV Speedy 35 cm in damier azur which I had seen in a consignment shop window.
> I kept thinking about it until the opening of the shop two days later.
> The owner told me it was in excellent condition and cost €450
> She took it out of the window and showed it to me.
> I didn't like it.. The canvas had suffered, there were yellow stains and a few creases around one of the handles.
> Very good condition? My foot!
> €450? No way...
> I went home both disappointed and relieved.


You will find a Speedy that is perfect one day!
Sometimes the universe saves us from costly purchases.


Murphy47 said:


> The country sounds lovely.
> We love bakeries! No such thing as a bad cake.


Hopefully their stiff is tasty.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My garden is abloom in white (& filled with happy bees/butterflies):
> garlic chives
> View attachment 4178332
> 
> sweet autumn clematis
> View attachment 4178333
> 
> sweet basil
> View attachment 4178334
> 
> Plus crazed dog, trying to eat the bees.
> Freak.


Your garden is very pretty!
And I like your present, also. Did not know this style. LV and Starbucks pics soon???


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> OH no, saw the plate at Tchibo yesterday. Managed to refrain from purchase, as I do not want any more clutter. But LOVE it.
> 
> 
> 
> AH well, but Galapagos sounds like a one time chance. Would absolute love to go there, but I guess they do not need me there.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I can do it. And I am not good at assembling stuff or mounting light fixtures.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely! And matches your Artsy. Just love the Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> Use it - it is so gorgeous! It is seriously the only LV that could ever tempt me
> 
> 
> 
> There will be anoher Speedy waiting for you in perfect condition. I am positive.
> 
> 
> 
> Love your garden. Mine just consists of gras and wheets. Have to get a design for it next year.
> Had basil in my kitchen and when I came back in the afternoon half of it was gone. It looked liked a freak with razor hands had played with it a little. There were funny black dots all over the place. Think that someone mated on it. Now don't want to match it with the Mozzarella any more.
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new bag love. At least you can put Collonil on the handles


Admittedly, I buy a lot of household stuff lately.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Also, received gift.
> Let me explain my usual ideas on stuff:
> 1) I dislike lv bags.
> 2) I especially dislike that checkerboard pattern.
> 
> And here we go:
> View attachment 4178336
> 
> Let me shock all. Including self:
> 1) I *really like* these items!
> 2) Even the checkers!
> 3) Bag style = *perfect *for needs!
> 
> Okay. Lightweight & pretty nice pieces.  Understand appeal better, now.
> My hermes wallets did not come with dustbags--but even lv key case has 1.
> Will see how coated canvas holds up--new experience for me.
> 
> Wow. Life takes funny turns.


Wonderful gifts, remainsilly!
I am so envious....
LV Canvas is unbreakable.


----------



## remainsilly

Senf said:


> AH well, but Galapagos sounds like a one time chance. Would absolute love to go there, but I guess they do not need me there.


I think many non-profits do work there.
If physician/surgeon, should not be problem to find opportunities.


Senf said:


> Love your garden. Mine just consists of gras and wheets. Have to get a design for it next year.


Thanks. 
All things in time. My garden grew over years. And that basil soon will seed, die, then require replant.


Senf said:


> Congrats on your new bag love. At least you can put Collonil on the handles


Thanks.
Handles are not vachetta, but "cowhide?"
Maybe have some type of coating?
Unsure. 
My laziness suggests using bag, then wiping down with towels as needed. Tragic.


Ludmilla said:


> Your garden is very pretty!
> And I like your present, also. Did not know this style. LV and Starbucks pics soon???


Thanks
Had not seen this bag style, either. Only the beach bag(neverful?) & speedy.
Admittedly, not lv knowledge whiz.

Omg...lv at starbucks? Patagonia sling would die from neglect.


Mariapia said:


> Wonderful gifts, remainsilly!
> I am so envious....
> LV Canvas is unbreakable.


Thanks
Hope is unbreakable. I am a troublemaker.
Why so many used lv bags with canvas cracks? What causes?

Hope find speedy you like.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I think many non-profits do work there.
> If physician/surgeon, should not be problem to find opportunities.
> 
> Thanks.
> All things in time. My garden grew over years. And that basil soon will seed, die, then require replant.
> Thanks.
> Handles are not vachetta, but "cowhide?"
> Maybe have some type of coating?
> Unsure.
> My laziness suggests using bag, then wiping down with towels as needed. Tragic.
> 
> Thanks
> Had not seen this bag style, either. Only the beach bag(neverful?) & speedy.
> Admittedly, not lv knowledge whiz.
> 
> Omg...lv at starbucks? Patagonia sling would die from neglect.
> 
> Thanks
> Hope is unbreakable. I am a troublemaker.
> Why so many used lv bags with canvas cracks? What causes?
> 
> Hope find speedy you like.



Cracks in canvas come from a couple things. 
Usage in extreme cold causes the plastic coating to crack/break as plastic freezes. 
Defect in plastic coating when manufactured. 
Use and enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> I think many non-profits do work there.
> If physician/surgeon, should not be problem to find opportunities.
> 
> Thanks.
> All things in time. My garden grew over years. And that basil soon will seed, die, then require replant.
> Thanks.
> Handles are not vachetta, but "cowhide?"
> Maybe have some type of coating?
> Unsure.
> My laziness suggests using bag, then wiping down with towels as needed. Tragic.
> 
> Thanks
> Had not seen this bag style, either. Only the beach bag(neverful?) & speedy.
> Admittedly, not lv knowledge whiz.
> 
> Omg...lv at starbucks? Patagonia sling would die from neglect.
> 
> Thanks
> Hope is unbreakable. I am a troublemaker.
> Why so many used lv bags with canvas cracks? What causes?
> 
> Hope find speedy you like.


My Speedy is quite old now and it has no cracks.
I suppose that the ones with creases have not been stored carefully....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> My Speedy is quite old now and it has no cracks.
> I suppose that the ones with creases have not been stored carefully....



Exactly.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Cracks in canvas come from a couple things.
> Usage in extreme cold causes the plastic coating to crack/break as plastic freezes.
> Defect in plastic coating when manufactured.
> Use and enjoy!





Mariapia said:


> My Speedy is quite old now and it has no cracks.
> I suppose that the ones with creases have not been stored carefully....


Thanks for explaining.

@Ludmilla Just for you.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-lv-at-starbucks.931598/page-210#post-32540845"]Your LV at Starbucks[/URL]


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for explaining.
> 
> @Ludmilla Just for you.
> Your LV at Starbucks



This was fast.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wearing Foulonne today for a quick run to the town.
Did some damage wool wise.


Also got some calligraphy stuff.


As autumn is approaching this islander is stocking up for fun stuff to do inside the Happy Mackerel.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4179740
> 
> Wearing Foulonne today for a quick run to the town.
> Did some damage wool wise.
> View attachment 4179742
> 
> Also got some calligraphy stuff.
> View attachment 4179743
> 
> As autumn is approaching this islander is stocking up for fun stuff to do inside the Happy Mackerel.



Xlnt! 
Sad to see summer go. 
Love the new fall colors and your great bag, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt!
> Sad to see summer go.
> Love the new fall colors and your great bag, Ludmilla.


Thank you! 
I like autumn a lot. Esp. the colours.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This was fast.


I took patagonia for bike ride later.
Just so it felt loved.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4179740
> 
> Wearing Foulonne today for a quick run to the town.
> Did some damage wool wise.
> View attachment 4179742
> 
> Also got some calligraphy stuff.
> View attachment 4179743
> 
> As autumn is approaching this islander is stocking up for fun stuff to do inside the Happy Mackerel.


Bag coordinates well with outfit.
Ah, autumn approaches. And we badgers consider fluffing-up our dens.
Calligraphy sounds very interesting!

My den may need a waffle iron & some new dvds...


----------



## remainsilly

Lv iena mm went to baseball game.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Handles longer than usual autographed bag's--clipa hack!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4179740
> 
> Wearing Foulonne today for a quick run to the town.
> Did some damage wool wise.
> View attachment 4179742
> 
> Also got some calligraphy stuff.
> View attachment 4179743
> 
> As autumn is approaching this islander is stocking up for fun stuff to do inside the Happy Mackerel.


Excellent purchases, Ludmilla! 
Personally I am not preparing for autumn...I hate it.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Lv iena mm went to baseball game.
> View attachment 4180458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handles longer than usual autographed bag's--clipa hack!
> View attachment 4180459


This LV looks great on you, remainsilly. And it perfectly matches your shoes !


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Lv iena mm went to baseball game.
> View attachment 4180458
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handles longer than usual autographed bag's--clipa hack!
> View attachment 4180459


Looking good!!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> This LV looks great on you, remainsilly. And it perfectly matches your shoes !


Thanks.
Everything matches birkenstocks. 

Why do you hate autumn? Rain?


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Looking good!!


Thanks.
Am no instragram model. Just showing how real person uses & enjoys real bags.
In her real & weird life situations.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Everything matches birkenstocks.
> 
> Why do you hate autumn? Rain?


Rain, cold, nights that fall early, layers of clothes...
And winter is worse...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Rain, cold, nights that fall early, layers of clothes...
> And winter is worse...



Don’t like any of the things you described. And I hate wearing socks.  
Only perk to fall/winter: you can put on your pajamas at 5.30 and not feel weird.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> And I hate wearing socks.


Omg, looooooooove cuddly socks!
And leaf piles.
	

		
			
		

		
	



And those marshmallows people add to hot cocoa.
And wearing cashmere/wool scarves.

But turtle sleeps during cold. And I miss visits.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Omg, looooooooove cuddly socks!
> And leaf piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181530
> 
> And those marshmallows people add to hot cocoa.
> And wearing cashmere/wool scarves.
> 
> But turtle sleeps during cold. And I miss visits.



Cuddly Sox ok when watching Netflix. Hate wearing them with shoes.
Love cashmere scarves. Would prefer to wear them with heavy German sandals. 
Will miss turtles also.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Labor Day to my fellow American pocket friends!  Otherwise happy Monday! Tomorrow I go back to work and my kids go back to school on Wednesday, back to schedules and getting up early. And not so looking forward to new co workers. One of my fav co workers is leaving~ I’m not a happu camper about that. Him and I get along so so well, he’s sarcastic and funny and smart...sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I took patagonia for bike ride later.
> Just so it felt loved.
> 
> Bag coordinates well with outfit.
> Ah, autumn approaches. And we badgers consider fluffing-up our dens.
> Calligraphy sounds very interesting!
> 
> My den may need a waffle iron & some new dvds...


Thank you!
Yes, we badgers and hedgehogs have to entertain ourselves during the dark months.
Love your bag
You carry it very well!


Mariapia said:


> Excellent purchases, Ludmilla!
> Personally I am not preparing for autumn...*I hate it.*


I know.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Labor Day to my fellow American pocket friends!  Otherwise happy Monday! Tomorrow I go back to work and my kids go back to school on Wednesday, back to schedules and getting up early. And not so looking forward to new co workers. One of my fav co workers is leaving~ I’m not a happu camper about that. Him and I get along so so well, he’s sarcastic and funny and smart...sigh.


Happy Monday and Happy Labour Day! 
I understand that sou are not happy that your fav co worker leaves. I hope the new one is as nice as him and that you will get along with him/her very well, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Rain, cold, nights that fall early, layers of clothes...
> And winter is worse...





Murphy47 said:


> Don’t like any of the things you described. And I hate wearing socks.
> Only perk to fall/winter: you can put on your pajamas at 5.30 and not feel weird.





remainsilly said:


> Omg, looooooooove cuddly socks!
> And leaf piles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181530
> 
> And those marshmallows people add to hot cocoa.
> And wearing cashmere/wool scarves.
> 
> But turtle sleeps during cold. And I miss visits.



I am the happy autumn/winter freak on this island.

(I strongly believe that I was intended to be delivered to Iceland/Finnland/Norway, but the stork dropped me off way too early in G.)


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am the happy autumn/winter freak on this island.
> 
> (I strongly believe that I was intended to be delivered to Iceland/Finnland/Norway, but the stork dropped me off way too early in G.)



All types of goddesses are needed on the island! 
Didn’t someone from your country say “there is no bad weather, just bad clothes”?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am the happy autumn/winter freak on this island.
> 
> (I strongly believe that I was intended to be delivered to Iceland/Finnland/Norway, but the stork dropped me off way too early in G.)


People in Minnesota say, "The cold makes you right."
I consider them optimists with frozen toes.


Murphy47 said:


> All types of goddesses are needed on the island!
> Didn’t someone from your country say “there is no bad weather, just bad clothes”?


I heard this saying in Norway.
After my stolen north face raincoat was replaced by Danish brand one.
When Oslo dumped rain onto my amazing waterproof-ness. 
And I smiled.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> People in Minnesota say, "The cold makes you right."
> I consider them optimists with frozen toes.
> 
> I heard this saying in Norway.
> After my stolen north face raincoat was replaced by Danish brand one.
> When Oslo dumped rain onto my amazing waterproof-ness.
> And I smiled.


A few years ago, someone stole my rainproof coat at work. Fortunately it was a cheap one. I loved it though.
A colleague ( who lived on the premises)  had to lend me one so that I could go home without getting cold and drenched! It was a Sonia Rykiel.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago, someone stole my rainproof coat at work. Fortunately it was a cheap one. I loved it though.
> A colleague ( who lived on the premises)  had to lend me one so that I could go home without getting cold and drenched! It was a Sonia Rykiel.



I don’t understand people sometimes. 
Hot and steamy here today. 
Bad weather later in the week as the remnants from Hurricane Gordon move in.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> All types of goddesses are needed on the island!
> Didn’t someone from your country say “there is no bad weather, just bad clothes”?


I think this is a proverb from
UK. 
But, it fits for us, too.


remainsilly said:


> People in Minnesota say, "The cold makes you right."
> I consider them optimists with frozen toes.
> 
> I heard this saying in Norway.
> After my stolen north face raincoat was replaced by Danish brand one.
> When Oslo dumped rain onto my amazing waterproof-ness.
> And I smiled.



Hehe. Probably all countries with bad/cold weather know this proverb. 


Mariapia said:


> A few years ago, someone stole my rainproof coat at work. Fortunately it was a cheap one. I loved it though.
> A colleague ( who lived on the premises)  had to lend me one so that I could go home without getting cold and drenched! It was a Sonia Rykiel.


Well, this is a huge bunner!
I am always afraid that someone might steal my umbrella on bad weather days...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I don’t understand people sometimes.
> Hot and steamy here today.
> Bad weather later in the week as the remnants from Hurricane Gordon move in.


Hope you only have bad weather, no destruction.


----------



## Ludmilla

Serious question:
Obviously, Massaccesi is closing business. Which is very sad on many levels.
They have a final sale until Friday.
Should I get a final MM bag?! A third Selene? A second Aphrodite? Something else?
I have not used my Aphrodite a lot since I got it, because I was busy using other bags. I have unpacked the Dooney Tote on the weekend and I was not thrilled by it. I like it, but there was no "wow". I took this as a sign to just use the stuff I have for a while. But the thought that I will not be able to order another MM bag is - itching me.
What do you think?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Serious question:
> Obviously, Massaccesi is closing business. Which is very sad on many levels.
> They have a final sale until Friday.
> Should I get a final MM bag?! A third Selene? A second Aphrodite? Something else?
> I have not used my Aphrodite a lot since I got it, because I was busy using other bags. I have unpacked the Dooney Tote on the weekend and I was not thrilled by it. I like it, but there was no "wow". I took this as a sign to just use the stuff I have for a while. But the thought that I will not be able to order another MM bag is - itching me.
> What do you think?


I think that you should use your Aphrodite before  ordering another Selene or something else..
There are lots of other brands that will be on your radar in the future...
Brands that you have not considered yet.
Massaccesi is closing but they might come back using another name...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Serious question:
> Obviously, Massaccesi is closing business. Which is very sad on many levels.
> They have a final sale until Friday.
> Should I get a final MM bag?! A third Selene? A second Aphrodite? Something else?
> I have not used my Aphrodite a lot since I got it, because I was busy using other bags. I have unpacked the Dooney Tote on the weekend and I was not thrilled by it. I like it, but there was no "wow". I took this as a sign to just use the stuff I have for a while. But the thought that I will not be able to order another MM bag is - itching me.
> What do you think?


You own 3, yes?
2 work well, 1 not used much yet.
Maybe the d&b tote is wise--use what you have?
Plus, if have problems with new order=company will be gone.


Mariapia said:


> I think that you should use your Aphrodite before  ordering another Selene or something else..
> There are lots of other brands that will be on your radar in the future...
> Brands that you have not considered yet.
> Massaccesi is closing but they might come back using another name...


Agreed.
Psychic Silly  predicts taxation or profit margin reason behind closure.
And a miraculous new custom handbag company appearing. In threads on tpf. With exact same MM customers...
Give it 3 months.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think that you should use your Aphrodite before  ordering another Selene or something else..
> There are lots of other brands that will be on your radar in the future...
> Brands that you have not considered yet.
> Massaccesi is closing but they might come back using another name...





remainsilly said:


> You own 3, yes?
> 2 work well, 1 not used much yet.
> Maybe the d&b tote is wise--use what you have?
> Plus, if have problems with new order=company will be gone.
> 
> Agreed.
> Psychic Silly  predicts taxation or profit margin reason behind closure.
> And a miraculous new custom handbag company appearing. In threads on tpf. With exact same MM customers...
> Give it 3 months.


You are both right. Do not feel like buying a new bag / a new MM bag.
If I can choose a bag right now - would choose the Florentine Doomed satchel by Dooney.
And yes, there are so many other brands out there. 

And.... I am very happy with my Tuscany leather bag right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are both right. Do not feel like buying a new bag / a new MM bag.
> If I can choose a bag right now - would choose the Florentine Doomed satchel by Dooney.
> And yes, there are so many other brands out there.
> 
> And.... I am very happy with my Tuscany leather bag right now.
> 
> View attachment 4183104


Very wise decision, Ludmilla.
Sometimes being wise is so unusual that it breaks our routine and cheers us up for a while...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very wise decision, Ludmilla.
> Sometimes being wise is so unusual that it breaks our routine and cheers us up for a while...


I just need to stay off the MM thread. 
I might need to write your wise words down. They work for other situations, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I just need to stay off the MM thread.
> I might need to write your wise words down. They work for other situations, too.



The leather on that bag is just gorgeous. So yummy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The leather on that bag is just gorgeous. So yummy.


Thank you! 
The leather is breaking in nicely, now, and the bag is getting slouchy. I carry it for more than two weeks straight.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Very wise decision, Ludmilla.
> *Sometimes being wise is so unusual that it breaks our routine and cheers us up for a while...*


Love this!


----------



## remainsilly

Ah, isn't a sunrise ride pretty?


But, it was FLAT TIRE day!
Bike & I rode in a truck bed. Back to civilization.
Afterwards, found the culprit:


All fixed. But used my emergency tube.
Must buy another a.s.a.p.


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia sling resting.
Lv day:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-1277#post-32550221"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]


----------



## Murphy47

Great day for adventure!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Today I have decided to take out my Lancel Charlie..
I have seen one in camel on sale and still wondering.
A friend of mine said " Stop it! You have too many bags already"
Of course that's true.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4184121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today I have decided to take out my Lancel Charlie..
> I have seen one in camel on sale and still wondering.
> A friend of mine said " Stop it! You have too many bags already"
> Of course that's true.


Lovely lovely Lancel!!
Your friend is correct, but you are not alone.


----------



## Ludmilla

Dropping more purse porn.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4184121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today I have decided to take out my Lancel Charlie..
> I have seen one in camel on sale and still wondering.
> A friend of mine said " Stop it! You have too many bags already"
> Of course that's true.



No, it’s not. [emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4184205
> 
> Dropping more purse porn.



Love it. [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## remainsilly

Fussed with scarf shelf--sorted few to donate.
Cannot store inside boxes, etc. Need to see to use best. 


Very broad organization categories.
Wide mixture of stuff.
Behind= air space & some whole cloves (moth, etc. deterrent).
Top right= decks of hermes knotting cards--hole punched in corner & joined on binder ring

Change of season finds me rummaging & sorting. Tidy badger.

@Mariapia & @Ludmilla Lovely bag photos


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Fussed with scarf shelf--sorted few to donate.
> Cannot store inside boxes, etc. Need to see to use best.
> View attachment 4184865
> 
> Very broad organization categories.
> Wide mixture of stuff.
> Behind= air space & some whole cloves (moth, etc. deterrent).
> Top right= decks of hermes knotting cards--hole punched in corner & joined on binder ring
> 
> Change of season finds me rummaging & sorting. Tidy badger.
> 
> @Mariapia & @Ludmilla Lovely bag photos



Looks awesome! Great colors!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4184121
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today I have decided to take out my Lancel Charlie..
> I have seen one in camel on sale and still wondering.
> A friend of mine said " Stop it! You have too many bags already"
> Of course that's true.


Nope not true, lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4184205
> 
> Dropping more purse porn.


Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Fussed with scarf shelf--sorted few to donate.
> Cannot store inside boxes, etc. Need to see to use best.
> View attachment 4184865
> 
> Very broad organization categories.
> Wide mixture of stuff.
> Behind= air space & some whole cloves (moth, etc. deterrent).
> Top right= decks of hermes knotting cards--hole punched in corner & joined on binder ring
> 
> Change of season finds me rummaging & sorting. Tidy badger.
> 
> @Mariapia & @Ludmilla Lovely bag photos


So pretty !


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks awesome! Great colors!!





Tomsmom said:


> So pretty !


Thank you.
Seem to like blue & pink.
Note to self: be brave, try green.

Bear eyeball, in scarf design (hermes' grrrrr!), staring out.


Folded this way...because hilarious, when know. Nutty badger.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> Seem to like blue & pink.
> Note to self: be brave, try green.
> 
> Bear eyeball, in scarf design (hermes' grrrrr!), staring out.
> View attachment 4184879
> 
> Folded this way...because hilarious, when know. Nutty badger.



Too funny! 
How’s your fav baseball team doing this season?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Too funny!
> How’s your fav baseball team doing this season?


Thanks.

Team traded  both of my fave players.
And ended season with rainstorm.
Karma, baby.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Team traded  both of my fave players.
> And ended season with rainstorm.
> Karma, baby.



Well just boo on that.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi!!  Happy Friday!  I’m still in my Givenchy sway, no I haven’t taken out the Artsy yet...  don’t ask my what I’m waiting for...

Am using my LV wallet


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4185246
> View attachment 4185245
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi!!  Happy Friday!  I’m still in my Givenchy sway, no I haven’t taken out the Artsy yet...  don’t ask my what I’m waiting for...
> 
> Am using my LV wallet


Love cute flower charm on wallet!
Sway is very pretty & professional. But artsy wants to come out & play.


----------



## remainsilly

Lv zippy wallet as clutch. Holds phone/case.
Comment, from starbucks barista. After she stared a bit, then recognized me.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Lv zippy wallet as clutch. Holds phone/case.
> Comment, from starbucks barista. After she stared a bit, then recognized me.
> View attachment 4186074


Perfect clutch, remainsilly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Lv zippy wallet as clutch. Holds phone/case.
> Comment, from starbucks barista. After she stared a bit, then recognized me.
> View attachment 4186074



Too funny. 
Kids. 

Love the clutch.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hellooooooo islanders!
Love all the bag porn. 
And the scarf porn, too. My scarves have to come out from hiding, soon. 
Good news from the bag front. I have not ordered a last Massaccesi bag.
Bad news from the bag front. I have found a new brand that I might need to try in the future. It is called Il Bisonte and they do vegetable tanned bags. 
Went to a huge huge kitchen store today. Got two mugs.
Oh and I got an SLG for my pencils. 
Happy weekend everyone.
(Tomsmom - you need to get that Artsy out. We want a Starbucks pic. )


----------



## Ludmilla

SLG from Sonnenleder, they do bags, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4186554
> 
> SLG from Sonnenleder, they do bags, too.



Love it!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It is called Il Bisonte and they do vegetable tanned bags.


I know this brand. Italian.
Nice choice.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4186554
> 
> SLG from Sonnenleder, they do bags, too.


Very pretty & useful.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders.

Shopping day. Caught up with couple friends. Very nice.
Outfit includes: converse, rains, temple st. clair, lv.

Poured rain. Carried iena anyway.


Set bag on floor. 


Bought shawl ( _A Travers Champs_,  rouge/violet/vert, cashmere/silk) & five ten shoes (designed for flat pedals).
_

_
Here is shawl's artwork story, from hermes website:
_Marie Bonnin was inspired by the village where she grew up, amidst the volcanoes of the Auvergne region in France, to compose this landscape. Conceived in the style of a game of goose or a maze, the design coils around a group of little houses with sloping roofs, bordered by small gardens. The spiral gradually extends through ﬁelds and orchards to unfold in a combination of meandering and speckled motifs evoking mountainsides, valleys and country lanes.
_
Obviously, my scarf shelf needed more.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> 
> Shopping day. Caught up with couple friends. Very nice.
> Outfit includes: converse, rains, temple st. clair, lv.
> 
> Poured rain. Carried iena anyway.
> View attachment 4187116
> 
> Set bag on floor.
> View attachment 4187117
> 
> Bought shawl ( _A Travers Champs_,  rouge/violet/vert, cashmere/silk) & five ten shoes (designed for flat pedals).
> _
> View attachment 4187121
> _
> Here is shawl's artwork story, from hermes website:
> _Marie Bonnin was inspired by the village where she grew up, amidst the volcanoes of the Auvergne region in France, to compose this landscape. Conceived in the style of a game of goose or a maze, the design coils around a group of little houses with sloping roofs, bordered by small gardens. The spiral gradually extends through ﬁelds and orchards to unfold in a combination of meandering and speckled motifs evoking mountainsides, valleys and country lanes.
> _
> Obviously, my scarf shelf needed more.



Sounds like a wonderful day! Carried my DE Speedy in the rain also. 
Love love love that scarf!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love it!





remainsilly said:


> I know this brand. Italian.
> Nice choice.
> 
> Very pretty & useful.


Thank you!


remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.
> 
> Shopping day. Caught up with couple friends. Very nice.
> Outfit includes: converse, rains, temple st. clair, lv.
> 
> Poured rain. Carried iena anyway.
> View attachment 4187116
> 
> Set bag on floor.
> View attachment 4187117
> 
> Bought shawl ( _A Travers Champs_,  rouge/violet/vert, cashmere/silk) & five ten shoes (designed for flat pedals).
> _
> View attachment 4187121
> _
> Here is shawl's artwork story, from hermes website:
> _Marie Bonnin was inspired by the village where she grew up, amidst the volcanoes of the Auvergne region in France, to compose this landscape. Conceived in the style of a game of goose or a maze, the design coils around a group of little houses with sloping roofs, bordered by small gardens. The spiral gradually extends through ﬁelds and orchards to unfold in a combination of meandering and speckled motifs evoking mountainsides, valleys and country lanes.
> _
> Obviously, my scarf shelf needed more.


As far as I know - LV is perfect for rain. So excellent choice, my friend. 
Floors should not hurt either.

We need to see the whole scarf! Not only a detail.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hellooooooo islanders!
> Love all the bag porn.
> And the scarf porn, too. My scarves have to come out from hiding, soon.
> Good news from the bag front. I have not ordered a last Massaccesi bag.
> Bad news from the bag front. I have found a new brand that I might need to try in the future. It is called Il Bisonte and they do vegetable tanned bags.
> Went to a huge huge kitchen store today. Got two mugs.
> Oh and I got an SLG for my pencils.
> Happy weekend everyone.
> (Tomsmom - you need to get that Artsy out. We want a Starbucks pic. )


Il Bisonte is a great brand, Ludmilla, I particularly like their Gipsy tote.
Yet I am afraid they might be heavy. 
If you are interested in one of their bags I suggest you send them an email and ask about the weight.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Il Bisonte is a great brand, Ludmilla, I particularly like their Gipsy tote.
> Yet I am afraid they might be heavy.
> If you are interested in one of their bags I suggest you send them an email and ask about the weight.


Hehe. Have not thought about the weight, yet. Not in a buying rush. Maybe next year. Will keep weight and writing a mail in mind.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bree and I staring at a channel in the park.
We visited some art there. 




And pretty flowers.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4187614
> 
> Bree and I staring at a channel in the park.
> We visited some art there.
> View attachment 4187615
> 
> View attachment 4187616
> 
> And pretty flowers.
> View attachment 4187617


Beautiful pictures Ludmilla!  It’s rainy, cool and dreary here so this pics were like a breath of fresh air!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a wonderful day! Carried my DE Speedy in the rain also.
> Love love love that scarf!


Thanks.
Need speedy photos! Saw TONS of lv neverfulls, when out. Speedys more rare. Ienas=never.


Ludmilla said:


> As far as I know - LV is perfect for rain. So excellent choice, my friend.
> Floors should not hurt either.
> 
> We need to see the whole scarf! Not only a detail.


 Thanks.
Any bag which cannot survive floors would meet me...then explode. Everything goes onto floor, at some point.

Here is better photo of scarf, from h.com:
https://assets.hermes.com/is/image/...hawl-140--243223S 06-flat-1-300-0-750-750.jpg
Was unsure of border color online. Irl, is gentle ivory--all colors more gentle.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4187614
> 
> Bree and I staring at a channel in the park.
> We visited some art there.
> View attachment 4187615
> 
> View attachment 4187616
> 
> And pretty flowers.
> View attachment 4187617


Very nice photos!
Rainy here. Rode bike through it this morning. 
Neon colors are my road visibility friends.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Need speedy photos! Saw TONS of lv neverfulls, when out. Speedys more rare. Ienas=never.
> Thanks.
> Any bag which cannot survive floors would meet me...then explode. Everything goes onto floor, at some point.
> 
> Here is better photo of scarf, from h.com:
> https://assets.hermes.com/is/image/...hawl-140--243223S 06-flat-1-300-0-750-750.jpg
> Was unsure of border color online. Irl, is gentle ivory--all colors more gentle.


What a beautiful shawl, remainsilly!
And I love the name. A travers champs...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Need speedy photos! Saw TONS of lv neverfulls, when out. Speedys more rare. Ienas=never.
> Thanks.
> Any bag which cannot survive floors would meet me...then explode. Everything goes onto floor, at some point.
> 
> Here is better photo of scarf, from h.com:
> https://assets.hermes.com/is/image/...hawl-140--243223S 06-flat-1-300-0-750-750.jpg
> Was unsure of border color online. Irl, is gentle ivory--all colors more gentle.


This scarf is very very pretty!
Thanks for sharing a pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is having a nice Monday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Monday!


Good morning!!   On my way to the gym, I’m off work for the next 2 days as they closed the public schools in observance of the Jewish holiday.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!   On my way to the gym, I’m off work for the next 2 days as they closed the public schools in observance of the Jewish holiday.



I love holidays. All of them! 
Any special plans?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I love holidays. All of them!
> Any special plans?


No not really just spending time with my girls . Hoping to get to TJ maxx lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> No not really just spending time with my girls . Hoping to get to TJ maxx lol.



Well the girls should be up for a trip to TJ’s ..... if u offer to buy them something[emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful shawl, remainsilly!
> And I love the name. A travers champs...


Thanks.
I like name, also. Google translate says, "cross country."
But a much prettier translation exists. And is lovely in French, too.


Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Monday!


Cycling. Got call to meet at vet--pup emergency.
Strangely, vet thought nothing of my neon helmet & reflective bands. Known me for decades.
Pup fine Minor thing afterall.


Murphy47 said:


> I love holidays. All of them!
> Any special plans?


I invent holidays, if not enough in month.  Love them, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Loving my new shoes!
For flat pedals=epic comfort & performance.
Grip tile floors well, also.
Finally cooling enough for thicker socks.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Well the girls should be up for a trip to TJ’s ..... if u offer to buy them something[emoji6]


Miss 20 and I went and did some debit card damage lol!  It was a good trip


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, islanders.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.



Morning! 
Very cool outside here this morning. 
Are u off for a ride?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Morning!
> Very cool outside here this morning.
> Are u off for a ride?


Alas, bucketing down rain for hours.
Past my weather tolerance limits on bike today.

Any devious plans in Murphy-land?


----------



## remainsilly

double post


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> double post



Nothing devious. 
Tuesday’s I take my mom out for shopping and lunch. So I am on best behavior. 
I drive she buys.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.


Good morning !  I went to the gym this morning, it was “arm day” so we worked out our arms with weights, now I’m sore. Lol!  No big plans today maybe a trip to the thrift store. I return to work tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Nothing devious.
> Tuesday’s I take my mom out for shopping and lunch. So I am on best behavior.
> I drive she buys.


Have a great time!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great time!



Thanks


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello, islanders.





Murphy47 said:


> Morning!
> Very cool outside here this morning.
> Are u off for a ride?



Hi ladies!
I hope you and your families are far from the monster. 
That Florence seems to be a very dangerous hurricane.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I hope you and your families are far from the monster.
> That Florence seems to be a very dangerous hurricane.



I am smack dab in the Middle of the country. All good here. 
Youngest D in New Orleans. All fine last week with Gordon. 
Florence is gonna be a biggie. Hopefully most people have evacuated. 
Many of the local pet shelters have sent folks to the coast to rescue all the pets they can. 
Lots of local EMT workers and firefighters are on their way also. 
Thoughts and prayers to all those folks.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I hope you and your families are far from the monster.
> That Florence seems to be a very dangerous hurricane.


Thanks.
No Florence here. Rain, though.

Never quite sure why people choose to live in hurricane-prone areas--then complain about them.
Or do nothing to prepare.
I feel bad for the animals/pets--not their fault & suffer.

Grew up with island typhoons.
You didn't build mansions on hillsides & stuff them with spendy swag.
You built storm rooms, with no windows & bins of drinking water.
Because typhoons were inevitable.
And no one but fruit bats & spiders heard complaints anyway.

@Murphy47  glad dd, in NO, outside Florence zone


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> No Florence here. Rain, though.
> 
> Never quite sure why people choose to live in hurricane-prone areas--then complain about them.
> Or do nothing to prepare.
> I feel bad for the animals/pets--not their fault & suffer.
> 
> Grew up with island typhoons.
> You didn't build mansions on hillsides & stuff them with spendy swag.
> You built storm rooms, with no windows & bins of drinking water.
> Because typhoons were inevitable.
> And no one but fruit bats & spiders heard complaints anyway.
> 
> @Murphy47  glad dd, in NO, outside Florence zone



People are really dumb. 
Storm room xlnt idea! 
Can’t keep many possessions on island. Just rots. 
Glad DD just having rain like normal NO late summer. 
Taking cat to vet this morning. We all know how fun that can be. Not.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Taking cat to vet this morning. We all know how fun that can be. Not.


Dog has anal gland infection.

Weeks of messy liquid antibiotic & smelly ooze.

I'll trade you for the cat this month.
Hope visit goes well.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Dog has anal gland infection.
> 
> Weeks of messy liquid antibiotic & smelly ooze.
> 
> I'll trade you for the cat this month.
> Hope visit goes well.



Just check up. No worries there. 
Sorry about dog. 
Other cat has ear infection. Not quite as gross but just as messy. 
I think we need some cocktails at the Mackeral at weeks end.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I am smack dab in the Middle of the country. All good here.
> Youngest D in New Orleans. All fine last week with Gordon.
> Florence is gonna be a biggie. Hopefully most people have evacuated.
> Many of the local pet shelters have sent folks to the coast to rescue all the pets they can.
> Lots of local EMT workers and firefighters are on their way also.
> Thoughts and prayers to all those folks.


Let's hope Florence will lose a lot of its strength during the night.
One million people have been evacuated but lots have decided to stay at their own risk, a governor said....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Let's hope Florence will lose a lot of its strength during the night.
> One million people have been evacuated but lots have decided to stay at their own risk, a governor said....



Looks fierce. 
Will have to see what happens.


----------



## Ludmilla

Helloooooo!
I am all in for the cocktails.
Boss turned 60 and guess who were the lucky ones organising the party today. 
My coworker and I.
Well, everything that could go wrong did go wrong.
Including: caterer sending not enough food. Because mixed up orders.
Now, I fear my photos of the food are not good enough for complaining. Argh! 
If you never hear from me again - I got killed by angry coworker.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooo!
> I am all in for the cocktails.
> Boss turned 60 and guess who were the lucky ones organising the party today.
> My coworker and I.
> Well, everything that could go wrong did go wrong.
> Including: caterer sending not enough food. Because mixed up orders.
> Now, I fear my photos of the food are not good enough for complaining. Argh!
> If you never hear from me again - I got killed by angry coworker.



As long as there was enough booze I’m sure it went ok. 
Sic bag ninjas in angry coworkers. Problem solved.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As long as there was enough booze I’m sure it went ok.
> Sic bag ninjas in angry coworkers. Problem solved.


It did went okay although there was not enough food sent. Guess no one noticed apart from us. And yes, there was definitely enough booze. 
Nevertheless, I fear for my life.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It did went okay although there was not enough food sent. Guess no one noticed apart from us. And yes, there was definitely enough booze.
> Nevertheless, I fear for my life.



Booze is the important part. Enough of that and everyone thinks it was the BEST PARTY EVER.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Booze is the important part. Enough of that and everyone thinks it was the BEST PARTY EVER.


True. Apart from my coworker who loves 500% perfection.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> True. Apart from my coworker who loves 500% perfection.



Can’t please everyone. 
I’m sure it was great!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I think we need some cocktails at the Mackeral at weeks end.


Lv iena & I will bring the zombie repellent. And assorted snacks.




Mariapia said:


> One million people have been evacuated *but lots have decided to stay at their own risk*, a governor said....


Sigh. They are the first to want rescuing by exhausted emergency crews.
When all goes insane & floody.


Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooo!
> I am all in for the cocktails.


See snacks, above. Fortune cookie mottos are bit unfortunate. To suit occasion.


Ludmilla said:


> True. Apart from my coworker who loves 500% perfection.


Trimmed my own hair with nail scissors today.
Your coworker would not approve.
Am sure party went well. Did boss buy own cake, per tradition?


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Islanders!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> True. Apart from my coworker who loves 500% perfection.


I suppose she doesn't drink but eats a lot....


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders!
Just a quick notice that I am still alive. 
Party did went well, but caterer is in deep troubles now as my coworker is not amused. At. All.
Thankfully, my pics are sufficient for starting a riot. 


Bag of the past two days: look a like "Bays" with recent knitting/crotcheting project.
Going to the country this weekend.
Thinking about the problem which bag I should take to the big city.
MM Aphrodite?
Mulberry Mabel?
Dooney Flo?
None of them?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Just a quick notice that I am still alive.
> Party did went well, but caterer is in deep troubles now as my coworker is not amused. At. All.
> Thankfully, my pics are sufficient for starting a riot.
> View attachment 4191579
> 
> Bag of the past two days: look a like "Bays" with recent knitting/crotcheting project.
> Going to the country this weekend.
> Thinking about the problem which bag I should take to the big city.
> MM Aphrodite?
> Mulberry Mabel?
> Dooney Flo?
> None of them?



Love the crochet/knitting project!!! 
You are so talented!!
I vote for Flo for a weekend outing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the crochet/knitting project!!!
> You are so talented!!
> I vote for Flo for a weekend outing.


Thank you. 
Flo definitely needs more love!
Any nice weekend plans?
Going to the favorite Pub tomorrow.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> Flo definitely needs more love!
> Any nice weekend plans?
> Going to the favorite Pub tomorrow.



I have gone from zero to crazy cat lady in 14 months. 
Adopted 3rd indoor cat last week. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then this guy showed back up. He’s been around off and on since last April. Lady who claims to own him hasn’t neutered or chipped him and he keeps coming back to me 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Then there’s this guy. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



He’s been coming around since last winter. He now shows up 2x a day for food and sleeps in a patio chair. 
This is in addition to the two I had in the house already and one outdoor kitty who’s been there for almost a year. 
Getting a workout hauling food and litter.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I have gone from zero to crazy cat lady in 14 months.
> Adopted 3rd indoor cat last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191604
> 
> Then this guy showed back up. He’s been around off and on since last April. Lady who claims to own him hasn’t neutered or chipped him and he keeps coming back to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191605
> 
> Then there’s this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191606
> 
> He’s been coming around since last winter. He now shows up 2x a day for food and sleeps in a patio chair.
> This is in addition to the two I had in the house already and one outdoor kitty who’s been there for almost a year.
> Getting a workout hauling food and litter.


Cats are awesome!  Welcome to the crazy cat lady club we have 3.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Just a quick notice that I am still alive.
> Party did went well, but caterer is in deep troubles now as my coworker is not amused. At. All.
> Thankfully, my pics are sufficient for starting a riot.
> View attachment 4191579
> 
> Bag of the past two days: look a like "Bays" with recent knitting/crotcheting project.
> Going to the country this weekend.
> Thinking about the problem which bag I should take to the big city.
> MM Aphrodite?
> Mulberry Mabel?
> Dooney Flo?
> None of them?


Love every color in this post!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love every color in this post!



Me too! 
Hard choice.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the past two days: look a like "Bays" with recent knitting/crotcheting project.
> Going to the country this weekend.
> Thinking about the problem which bag I should take to the big city.
> MM Aphrodite?
> Mulberry Mabel?
> Dooney Flo?
> None of them?


Great bag--keep this *forever*.

Omg! *Love* the crazy-quilt look of your crochet project! Very artistic...& snuggly warm.


Hmm.
For big city--with autumn rain & increased dirt approaching--try the aphrodite.
Forest green color will look great. And hide many sins.


Murphy47 said:


> I have gone from zero to crazy cat lady in 14 months.
> Adopted 3rd indoor cat last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191604
> 
> Then this guy showed back up. He’s been around off and on since last April. Lady who claims to own him hasn’t neutered or chipped him and he keeps coming back to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191605
> 
> Then there’s this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191606
> 
> He’s been coming around since last winter. He now shows up 2x a day for food and sleeps in a patio chair.
> This is in addition to the two I had in the house already and one outdoor kitty who’s been there for almost a year.
> Getting a workout hauling food and litter.


 Aw!!!!
Look at those squinky, happy eyes in 1st photo!
What beautiful cats.
May be your spirit animal--& drawn into your vicinity by crazy forces few understand.
Tough to fight fate.


Tomsmom said:


> Cats are awesome!  Welcome to the crazy cat lady club we have 3.


I miss my cat. Only had 1 in my lifetime.
But they are so different than dogs. Bond in very unique way.
With less sobber flinging & mud.
Yet...they climb. And eat flowers.
Still unsure I can handle another yet.


----------



## remainsilly

Bag o' day:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-1294#post-32570896"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Great bag--keep this *forever*.
> 
> Omg! *Love* the crazy-quilt look of your crochet project! Very artistic...& snuggly warm.
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> For big city--with autumn rain & increased dirt approaching--try the aphrodite.
> Forest green color will look great. And hide many sins.
> 
> Aw!!!!
> Look at those squinky, happy eyes in 1st photo!
> What beautiful cats.
> May be your spirit animal--& drawn into your vicinity by crazy forces few understand.
> Tough to fight fate.
> 
> I miss my cat. Only had 1 in my lifetime.
> But they are so different than dogs. Bond in very unique way.
> With less sobber flinging & mud.
> Yet...they climb. And eat flowers.
> Still unsure I can handle another yet.



I had forgotten about the flower eating until recently. 
Less money spent on landscaping.


----------



## Senf

remainsilly said:


> I miss my cat. Only had 1 in my lifetime.
> But they are so different than dogs. Bond in very unique way.
> With less sobber flinging & mud.
> Yet...they climb. And eat flowers.
> Still unsure I can handle another yet.



Oh - sorry for your loss!
Don‘t worry! Cat will handle you properly!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Just a quick notice that I am still alive.
> Party did went well, but caterer is in deep troubles now as my coworker is not amused. At. All.
> Thankfully, my pics are sufficient for starting a riot.
> View attachment 4191579
> 
> Bag of the past two days: look a like "Bays" with recent knitting/crotcheting project.
> Going to the country this weekend.
> Thinking about the problem which bag I should take to the big city.
> MM Aphrodite?
> Mulberry Mabel?
> Dooney Flo?
> None of them? [/QUOTE
> Dooney Flo.
> It seems she deserves to go out too...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I have gone from zero to crazy cat lady in 14 months.
> Adopted 3rd indoor cat last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191604
> 
> Then this guy showed back up. He’s been around off and on since last April. Lady who claims to own him hasn’t neutered or chipped him and he keeps coming back to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191605
> 
> Then there’s this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191606
> 
> He’s been coming around since last winter. He now shows up 2x a day for food and sleeps in a patio chair.
> This is in addition to the two I had in the house already and one outdoor kitty who’s been there for almost a year.
> Getting a workout hauling food and litter.


I love them all, Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love them all, Murphy!



Me too! They are a lot of fun. 
Lots more vacuuming tho!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I had forgotten about the flower eating until recently.
> Less money spent on landscaping.


 My cat was indoors. No cut lilies in vases for many years.
And shredded irises.


Senf said:


> Oh - sorry for your loss!
> Don‘t worry! Cat will handle you properly!


Thanks.
Remember you lost beloved cat, also.
Hope heart is healing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have gone from zero to crazy cat lady in 14 months.
> Adopted 3rd indoor cat last week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191604
> 
> Then this guy showed back up. He’s been around off and on since last April. Lady who claims to own him hasn’t neutered or chipped him and he keeps coming back to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191605
> 
> Then there’s this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4191606
> 
> He’s been coming around since last winter. He now shows up 2x a day for food and sleeps in a patio chair.
> This is in addition to the two I had in the house already and one outdoor kitty who’s been there for almost a year.
> Getting a workout hauling food and litter.


Those cats are beautiful! Esp. guy 2 with the white hair sticking out of the ears. 
Wish I could have a cat. Love them. 


Tomsmom said:


> Love every color in this post!


Thank you! Autumn colours are my favorite. 


remainsilly said:


> Great bag--keep this *forever*.
> 
> Omg! *Love* the crazy-quilt look of your crochet project! Very artistic...& snuggly warm.
> 
> 
> Hmm.
> For big city--with autumn rain & increased dirt approaching--try the aphrodite.
> Forest green color will look great. And hide many sins.
> 
> Aw!!!!
> Look at those squinky, happy eyes in 1st photo!
> What beautiful cats.
> May be your spirit animal--& drawn into your vicinity by crazy forces few understand.
> Tough to fight fate.
> 
> I miss my cat. Only had 1 in my lifetime.
> But they are so different than dogs. Bond in very unique way.
> With less sobber flinging & mud.
> Yet...they climb. And eat flowers.
> Still unsure I can handle another yet.


Thank you for the knitting/crocheting love. I just wish the project would end soon. 

Hm. Yes. I think I must keep the bag. 

The question which bag to take to the new city is answered in a completely unexpected way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lazy Bays and I went shopping, today. We had a list and were determind.
We bought postcards


And black shoes.



I think it is NOT ok for shoe stores to sell bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4193312
> 
> Lazy Bays and I went shopping, today. We had a list and were determind.
> We bought postcards
> View attachment 4193314
> 
> And black shoes.
> View attachment 4193315
> 
> 
> I think it is NOT ok for shoe stores to sell bags.



Lol you are too funny!  Love the new bag.  

So...I’m finally going to use the artsy today. I know it’s been long enough, but we’ve had a ton of rain the past 2 weeks so now I feel it’s “safe” haha!  I’m picking up my son today and we’re going food shopping, what a great maiden voyage!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Lol you are too funny!  Love the new bag.
> 
> So...I’m finally going to use the artsy today. I know it’s been long enough, but we’ve had a ton of rain the past 2 weeks so now I feel it’s “safe” haha!  I’m picking up my son today and we’re going food shopping, what a great maiden voyage!



Sounds like an awesome day! 
Ludmilla, I agree about shoe stores!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4193312
> 
> Lazy Bays and I went shopping, today. We had a list and were determind.
> We bought postcards
> View attachment 4193314
> 
> And black shoes.
> View attachment 4193315
> 
> 
> I think it is NOT ok for shoe stores to sell bags.


Oooh!
Is this a zip top tote? Or bucket style?
Lazy bays looking good. God, I miss the old mulberry. When bags were lovely.


Tomsmom said:


> Lol you are too funny!  Love the new bag.
> 
> So...I’m finally going to use the artsy today. I know it’s been long enough, but we’ve had a ton of rain the past 2 weeks so now I feel it’s “safe” haha!  I’m picking up my son today and we’re going food shopping, what a great maiden voyage!


 Go, artsy!


----------



## Tomsmom

And she’s out!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4193668
> 
> 
> And she’s out!!



Yeah! Woo woo!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oooh!
> Is this a zip top tote? Or bucket style?
> Lazy bays looking good. God, I miss the old mulberry. When bags were lovely.
> 
> Go, artsy!


I would say it is a crossover of toe and bucket style. 
Bag is a bit shy and does not like to do mod shots. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4193668
> 
> 
> And she’s out!!


Hooray!!!! What a great bag. Hope you are all having fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

So.... Friend came over by surprise and took me to the woods for collecting mushrooms.
"You are taking a handbag?! Into the woods?!"
Yes! Sure! 


My rural kind adventure bag.
While my friend was searching for eatable mushrooms I took pics of the unhealthy ones.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So.... Friend came over by surprise and took me to the woods for collecting mushrooms.
> "You are taking a handbag?! Into the woods?!"
> Yes! Sure!
> View attachment 4193717
> 
> My rural kind adventure bag.
> While my friend was searching for eatable mushrooms I took pics of the unhealthy ones.
> View attachment 4193712
> 
> View attachment 4193714
> 
> View attachment 4193711



Looks gorgeous! Great pics!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> So.... Friend came over by surprise and took me to the woods for collecting mushrooms.
> "You are taking a handbag?! Into the woods?!"
> Yes! Sure!
> View attachment 4193717
> 
> My rural kind adventure bag.
> While my friend was searching for eatable mushrooms I took pics of the unhealthy ones.
> View attachment 4193712
> 
> View attachment 4193714
> 
> View attachment 4193711


The dangerous mushrooms are prettiest.
Bag choice=perfect.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4193668
> 
> 
> And she’s out!!


I see a cat! 
Artsy looks happy in her world.


----------



## Tomsmom

Te


remainsilly said:


> I see a cat!
> Artsy looks happy in her world.



Yes that’s my Smokey,lol!  And I. The orange shirt is my son


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Te
> 
> 
> Yes that’s my Smokey,lol!  And I. The orange shirt is my son



Son looks thrilled. As all sons that age do. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4193668
> 
> 
> And she’s out!!


Finally!
A huge huge wow, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So.... Friend came over by surprise and took me to the woods for collecting mushrooms.
> "You are taking a handbag?! Into the woods?!"
> Yes! Sure!
> View attachment 4193717
> 
> My rural kind adventure bag.
> While my friend was searching for eatable mushrooms I took pics of the unhealthy ones.
> View attachment 4193712
> 
> View attachment 4193714
> 
> View attachment 4193711


Your friend's remark made me laugh, Ludmilla..
Of course we take our bags everywhere we go..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> So.... Friend came over by surprise and took me to the woods for collecting mushrooms.
> "You are taking a handbag?! Into the woods?!"
> Yes! Sure!
> View attachment 4193717
> 
> My rural kind adventure bag.
> While my friend was searching for eatable mushrooms I took pics of the unhealthy ones.
> View attachment 4193712
> 
> View attachment 4193714
> 
> View attachment 4193711


Love the mushroom pics!  And of course you brought your bag!  Jeez, lol!  Love the bag too btw


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehe. When my friend asked the handbag question I thought of all my fellow islanders! 
Who understand my weird ways.




Back on the train. Better pic of the new bag.  
Hope everyone had a nice Sunday.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Te
> 
> 
> Yes that’s my Smokey,lol!  And I. The orange shirt is my son


Beautiful.
Have you seen this collection?
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-havent-been-this-excited-in-a-while.995660/
Not too sure what some cats are doing to each other on bags(?!)
But card holders cute.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. When my friend asked the handbag question I thought of all my fellow islanders!
> Who understand my weird ways.
> View attachment 4194587
> 
> View attachment 4194588
> 
> Back on the train. Better pic of the new bag.
> Hope everyone had a nice Sunday.


Oh yes. New bag is great find.
Zipped totes are difficult to locate--when do & bag works for you, best to get.

Am sending ninjas for those shoes.


----------



## remainsilly

Driving car. Feels weird.
Kinda miss my yellow helmet & pedaling shoes today.
But needs must. So I do stuff.



Lv iena mm


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. When my friend asked the handbag question I thought of all my fellow islanders!
> Who understand my weird ways.
> View attachment 4194587
> 
> View attachment 4194588
> 
> Back on the train. Better pic of the new bag.
> Hope everyone had a nice Sunday.


I like that brown bag. What is it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. When my friend asked the handbag question I thought of all my fellow islanders!
> Who understand my weird ways.
> View attachment 4194587
> 
> View attachment 4194588
> 
> Back on the train. Better pic of the new bag.
> Hope everyone had a nice Sunday.


Lovely companions for the ride back to the city, Ludmilla.
Have a nice Monday!


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> I like that brown bag. What is it?


Hello and thank you! 
It is not a special brand. The brand is called Think! and they do shoes, normally. I am located in Europe and I have no idea about availability elsewhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lovely companions for the ride back to the city, Ludmilla.
> Have a nice Monday!


Have a nice Monday, too.
Drama alarm at work. Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Beautiful.
> Have you seen this collection?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-havent-been-this-excited-in-a-while.995660/
> Not too sure what some cats are doing to each other on bags(?!)
> But card holders cute.
> 
> Oh yes. New bag is great find.
> Zipped totes are difficult to locate--when do & bag works for you, best to get.
> 
> Am sending ninjas for those shoes.


Hehe. Thank you. Shoes are old... and rugged.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Beautiful.
> Have you seen this collection?
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...d-havent-been-this-excited-in-a-while.995660/
> Not too sure what some cats are doing to each other on bags(?!)
> But card holders cute.
> 
> Oh yes. New bag is great find.
> Zipped totes are difficult to locate--when do & bag works for you, best to get.
> 
> Am sending ninjas for those shoes.


Hehe. Thank you. Shoes are old... and rugged.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello and thank you!
> It is not a special brand. The brand is called Think! and they do shoes, normally. I am located in Europe and I have no idea about availability elsewhere.


Think!
I know the brand. They make great shoes. I didn't know they were selling bags too.
Congrats on your find, it's lovely!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Have a nice Monday, too.
> Drama alarm at work. Sigh.


Both children & parents began waving at me from cars.
As I cycle past school each morning.
Also random utility truck drivers.
Even vultures land beside roads & flap wings as I pass.
The world has gone mad. 
Again.
I just keep pedaling.


Keen whisper sandals & my "Hey! F***ing notice the cyclist on road!" vest today. 
As daylight grows shorter.


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> Hello and thank you!
> It is not a special brand. The brand is called Think! and they do shoes, normally. I am located in Europe and I have no idea about availability elsewhere.


just goes to show maybe we here on tpf shouldn't be so name conscious....your unknown bag looks lovely with very nice leather


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Tuesday fellow Islanders! 
Today is moms day. So off I go. 
Have fed all the kitties and they are getting along fairly well. 
Still hot here. Not that I mind. Snow is only pretty if u don’t have to go out in it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Tuesday fellow Islanders!
> Today is moms day. So off I go.
> Have fed all the kitties and they are getting along fairly well.
> Still hot here. Not that I mind. Snow is only pretty if u don’t have to go out in it.



Have a great day with your mom!  It’s warm and humid and wanting to rain today. I still wore the artsy...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great day with your mom!  It’s warm and humid and wanting to rain today. I still wore the artsy...



The handle on the Artsy totally makes the bag. Keep enjoying.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> The handle on the Artsy totally makes the bag. Keep enjoying.


Thank you !


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> The handle on the Artsy totally makes the bag. Keep enjoying.


Murphy I totally agree. That handle is something!


----------



## remainsilly

Unplanned excursion today.
Lv iena, held by Man. As I took photo of building artwork:


Guy, with face tattoos & piercings, was very generous on the cake front.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Unplanned excursion today.
> Lv iena, held by Man. As I took photo of building artwork:
> View attachment 4196939
> 
> Guy, with face tattoos & piercings, was very generous on the cake front.
> View attachment 4196940



Looks like a lovely day!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Looks like a lovely day!


For on-the-fly planning, not bad.

How was Mom day?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> For on-the-fly planning, not bad.
> 
> How was Mom day?



Not bad. Lunch upset my stomach so I am relaxing on couch.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Not bad. Lunch upset my stomach so I am relaxing on couch.


Oh dear. Glad you can rest.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh dear. Glad you can rest.



Me too. 
My day was brightened when my oldest D texted me she got tickets for Cher. 
It’s not til next May but I may lose my mind before then.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Me too.
> My day was brightened when my oldest D texted me she got tickets for Cher.
> It’s not til next May but I may lose my mind before then.


I hope you’re feeling better Murphy!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I hope you’re feeling better Murphy!



I am. 
Just digestion problems. Back to by regular annoying self today. 
Still hot and sticky. Boo. 
In the mood for a different bag. 
How’s the Artsy doing?


----------



## remainsilly

Hello!
Busy day, but popping by.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Think!
> I know the brand. They make great shoes. I didn't know they were selling bags too.
> Congrats on your find, it's lovely!


Thank you! 


sdkitty said:


> just goes to show maybe we here on tpf shouldn't be so name conscious....your unknown bag looks lovely with very nice leather


Thank you again. 
We will see if the bag stands the test of time. 


Tomsmom said:


> Have a great day with your mom!  It’s warm and humid and wanting to rain today. I still wore the artsy...


Saw an Artsy the other day.
Handle is great with patina, too. 


remainsilly said:


> Unplanned excursion today.
> Lv iena, held by Man. As I took photo of building artwork:
> View attachment 4196939
> 
> Guy, with face tattoos & piercings, was very generous on the cake front.
> View attachment 4196940


Woah! This is one cake! 
And the street art is great.


----------



## Ludmilla

.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me too.
> My day was brightened when my oldest D texted me she got tickets for Cher.
> It’s not til next May but I may lose my mind before then.


Glad you are feeling better and had a grear day with mom. 
Cher sounds exciting!


remainsilly said:


> Hello!
> Busy day, but popping by.


Busy day around here, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomorrow night the eldest daughter of my cousin arrives. She is visiting some computer coding stuff event and stays until Saturday.
She arrives at some bus station at 11 pm. I have no idea which one. As I have no car I cannot fetch her. 
Hopefully she arrives save and sound. I do have the feeling that she is determind to use the underground instead og a taxi.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow night the eldest daughter of my cousin arrives. She is visiting some computer coding stuff event and stays until Saturday.
> She arrives at some bus station at 11 pm. I have no idea which one. As I have no car I cannot fetch her.
> Hopefully she arrives save and sound. I do have the feeling that she is determind to use the underground instead og a taxi.



She’s gonna be fine! Young folks are fearless.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I am.
> Just digestion problems. Back to by regular annoying self today.
> Still hot and sticky. Boo.
> In the mood for a different bag.
> How’s the Artsy doing?


Artsy is doing well. I am bag twins with one of the teachers I work with. It rained like crazy yesterday but slowed to a drizzle by the time I left work. Even though I sprayed her to death with the Collonil I still covered the handle with my sweater, lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow night the eldest daughter of my cousin arrives. She is visiting some computer coding stuff event and stays until Saturday.
> She arrives at some bus station at 11 pm. I have no idea which one. As I have no car I cannot fetch her.
> Hopefully she arrives save and sound. I do have the feeling that she is determind to use the underground instead og a taxi.



I’m sure she’ll be fine!  I agree with Murphy some young people are fearless!  I hope you have a great visit!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow night the eldest daughter of my cousin arrives. She is visiting some computer coding stuff event and stays until Saturday.
> She arrives at some bus station at 11 pm. I have no idea which one. As I have no car I cannot fetch her.
> Hopefully she arrives save and sound. I do have the feeling that she is determind to use the underground instead og a taxi.


Oooooooh, an adventurous route!
Already, I like her.
Am sure she will phone if needed.
And will be good visit.


Tomsmom said:


> Even though I sprayed her to death with the Collonil I still covered the handle with my sweater, lol


I spilled entire mug of hot coffee onto oak nvt mulberry bag.
Ran right off, no damage.
Collonil will protect artsy.


----------



## remainsilly

Breakfast o' champions:


lv iena(on clipa), birkenstocks, randolph aviators & more tasty sugar


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Breakfast o' champions:
> View attachment 4197801
> 
> lv iena(on clipa), birkenstocks, randolph aviators & more tasty sugar



I wore a similar outfit yesterday. 
Great minds think alike.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I wore a similar outfit yesterday.
> Great minds think alike.


Only the frozen crowbar of winter can pry me out of sandals.
But, I fear it's coming.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Only the frozen crowbar of winter can pry me out of sandals.
> But, I fear it's coming.



I will put sox with Birks as long as possible. 
I even bought their brand to wear with. Only kind of fuzzy Sox I like


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Only the frozen crowbar of winter can pry me out of sandals.
> But, I fear it's coming.





Murphy47 said:


> I will put sox with Birks as long as possible.
> I even bought their brand to wear with. Only kind of fuzzy Sox I like



I wear Birks into the dead of winter. I even wear them through snow. Sometimes I even wear socks.  I will have to investigate those Birkenstock socks.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow night the eldest daughter of my cousin arrives. She is visiting some computer coding stuff event and stays until Saturday.
> She arrives at some bus station at 11 pm. I have no idea which one. As I have no car I cannot fetch her.
> Hopefully she arrives save and sound. I do have the feeling that she is determind to use the underground instead og a taxi.


Don't worry, Ludmilla, she will be okay. 
She must be excited to spend lovely moments with you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> She’s gonna be fine! Young folks are fearless.





Tomsmom said:


> I’m sure she’ll be fine!  I agree with Murphy some young people are fearless!  I hope you have a great visit!


They definitely are. 
Not sure, if I see much of her. Sounds like this coding stuff is taking a lot of hours ans she just needs a bed to sleep in. 


remainsilly said:


> Oooooooh, an adventurous route!
> Already, I like her.
> Am sure she will phone if needed.
> And will be good visit.
> 
> I spilled entire mug of hot coffee onto oak nvt mulberry bag.
> Ran right off, no damage.
> Collonil will protect artsy.


Collonil is the best. 


remainsilly said:


> Breakfast o' champions:
> View attachment 4197801
> 
> lv iena(on clipa), birkenstocks, randolph aviators & more tasty sugar


I like your breakfast companions a lot.
Had a nice cake from my favorite baker (farmer`s market). Cake was delicious, but baker was grumpy.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> They definitely are.
> Not sure, if I see much of her. Sounds like this coding stuff is taking a lot of hours ans she just needs a bed to sleep in.
> 
> Collonil is the best.
> 
> I like your breakfast companions a lot.
> Had a nice cake from my favorite baker (farmer`s market). Cake was delicious, but baker was grumpy.



Bakers should never be grumpy.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Only the frozen crowbar of winter can pry me out of sandals.
> But, I fear it's coming.





Murphy47 said:


> I will put sox with Birks as long as possible.
> I even bought their brand to wear with. Only kind of fuzzy Sox I like





BigPurseSue said:


> I wear Birks into the dead of winter. I even wear them through snow. Sometimes I even wear socks.  I will have to investigate those Birkenstock socks.


Birkenstocks had a very bad reputation around here.
Only teachers wore them. 
I always have to laugh about the fact that they are in fashion now.
(Naturally, I had my share of Birkenstock when they were seen as old and uncool. I wear them at home - I cannot do sandals for long outings.)


Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, she will be okay.
> She must be excited to spend lovely moments with you.


Not sure how much I will see of her.
Going to the grocery store nevertheless.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bakers should never be grumpy.


Nope they shouldn`t. But he was in a really bad mood today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Going to bore you with yet another pic of the Tuscany leather Whoopy bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4198220
> 
> Going to bore you with yet another pic of the Tuscany leather Whoopy bag.



Love it!


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> I wear Birks into the dead of winter. I even wear them through snow. Sometimes I even wear socks.  I will have to investigate those Birkenstock socks.


Tragic-me wears them with colored toe/heel socks, sometimes.
I need a serious talking to by fashionistas.


Ludmilla said:


> Collonil is the best.


Since our mulberry store closed, I wander streets, asking passersby where to buy more collonil.
An addict, seeking fix.
Fendi store clerk is looking out for it. Because he is a kind soul.


Ludmilla said:


> I like your breakfast companions a lot.
> Had a nice cake from my favorite baker (farmer`s market). Cake was delicious, but baker was grumpy


1 of my starbucks baristas goes through wide-swing moods.
After I smile through her grouchy days, free coffee appears.
Hint to this baker. Cake!


Murphy47 said:


> Bakers should never be grumpy.


God, I would laugh all day. If worked in doughnut shop.
Also might weigh same as small dumptruck.


Ludmilla said:


> Birkenstocks had a very bad reputation around here.
> Only teachers wore them.
> I always have to laugh about the fact that they are in fashion now.


Because the cool people wore them.
And everyone else wanted to be cool.
We set the trends.
Soon, everyone will wear reflective bands on ankles & cycle. I predict it.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4198220
> 
> Going to bore you with yet another pic of the Tuscany leather Whoopy bag.


She is breaking in beautifully.


----------



## remainsilly

Patagonia atom sling.
And green stink bug (_Chinavia hilari), _who would NOT leave me alone.
I'm popular with the Hemiptera order.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Patagonia atom sling.
> And green stink bug (_Chinavia hilari), _who would NOT leave me alone.
> I'm popular with the Hemiptera order.
> View attachment 4198295



Glad to know u have groupies. Lol


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glad to know u have groupies. Lol


Oh, yes. 
If look closely, see tiny birks & reflective bands.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, yes.
> If look closely, see tiny birks & reflective bands.
> View attachment 4198393



I must admit I never looked that closely. I will next time. 
Even tho the girls are grown up they still have a fascination with them.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Tragic-me wears them with colored toe/heel socks, sometimes.
> I need a serious talking to by fashionistas.



Don't tell anyone but whenever I go into a museum gift shop I always head for those socks with the Van Gogh and Klimt paintings. Irises or Adele Bloch-Bauer going up the toes and ankles.

(Now I must go into hiding before I'm stripped of my TPF membership.  



remainsilly said:


> Oh, yes.
> If look closely, see tiny birks & reflective bands.
> View attachment 4198393



Ha!   I wondered how they cling to the drapes in our house so tenaciously.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Unfortunately today is the last day of my favoriteci worker. He’s returning, I’m happy for him but not happy for me. But today there shall be cake!

(And my Artsy)


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Unfortunately today is the last day of my favoriteci worker. He’s returning, I’m happy for him but not happy for me. But today there shall be cake!
> 
> (And my Artsy)



Cake. And Artsy. Awesome combo! Enjoy


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Unfortunately today is the last day of my favoriteci worker. He’s returning, I’m happy for him but not happy for me. But today there shall be cake!
> 
> (And my Artsy)


Do you know who will replace him?
Maybe a lady who will be into bags and LV..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Do you know who will replace him?
> Maybe a lady who will be into bags and LV..



Maybe you never know!!


----------



## Ludmilla

*It‘s Friday, ladies!*
I hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend!
Child has arrived safe and sound at midnight as she took the wrong direction after leaving the underground. 
She is still with her computer friends and I guess I will not see a lot of her.
Going to cook me a nice dinner and pouring myself a glass of red wine.
Sorry that I am a lazy quoter these days....
@Tomsmom - I hope your new coworker will be nice. Saw another Artsy today and every time I do so I am thinking of you. Artsy is quite popular around here. 
@remainsilly - we have similar green insects. The Whoopy bag is turning into one of my favorites. Wish there was no middle compartment, though. Guess there is always something.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh, and guess who is having a typewriters cramp and has to wear a splint?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> *It‘s Friday, ladies!*
> I hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend!
> Child has arrived safe and sound at midnight as she took the wrong direction after leaving the underground.
> She is still with her computer friends and I guess I will not see a lot of her.
> Going to cook me a nice dinner and pouring myself a glass of red wine.
> Sorry that I am a lazy quoter these days....
> @Tomsmom - I hope your new coworker will be nice. Saw another Artsy today and every time I do so I am thinking of you. Artsy is quite popular around here.
> @remainsilly - we have similar green insects. The Whoopy bag is turning into one of my favorites. Wish there was no middle compartment, though. Guess there is always something.


Same here, Ludmilla. I don't like middle compartlents either, you're right, there is always something.
 Yet, Ms Whoopy is lovely.
About the cramps, are you talking about your cousin?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla. I don't like middle compartlents either, you're right, there is always something.
> Yet, Ms Whoopy is lovely.
> About the cramps, are you talking about your cousin?



Hee hee. 
Boo. 
Fall has arrived here in the Middle. 20 degree temperature drop this afternoon. 


Bought this to cheer me up.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Even tho the girls are grown up they still have a fascination with them.


So do I.


BigPurseSue said:


> Don't tell anyone but whenever I go into a museum gift shop I always head for those socks with the Van Gogh and Klimt paintings. Irises or Adele Bloch-Bauer going up the toes and ankles.
> 
> (Now I must go into hiding before I'm stripped of my TPF membership.


I enjoy museum gift shops. Socks sound cool!
Bought _The_ S_cream_ soap at National Gallery, Oslo, in August.




Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Unfortunately today is the last day of my favoriteci worker. He’s returning, I’m happy for him but not happy for me. But today there shall be cake!
> 
> (And my Artsy)


Handbags & cake = winner!


Mariapia said:


> Do you know who will replace him?
> Maybe a lady who will be into bags and LV..


Oooh. Maybe this lady bakes cakes weekly, too?! Good dreams.


Ludmilla said:


> @remainsilly - we have similar green insects. The Whoopy bag is turning into one of my favorites. Wish there was no middle compartment, though. Guess there is always something.


Hemiptera order are our true bugs--with sucking mouthparts.
The green type sucks out plant juices, unfortunately.
Other types suck out garden pests' juices & help a lot.
They are some of my faves-- viscious needle snoots.

My dp mr. farrow has middle zip compartment.
These NEVER are correct size, for items wanted inside.
Designers lack proper psychic abilities.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh, and guess who is having a typewriters cramp and has to wear a splint?


Beware the claw!  
Hope heals fast.


Murphy47 said:


> Hee hee.
> Boo.
> Fall has arrived here in the Middle. 20 degree temperature drop this afternoon.
> View attachment 4199747
> 
> Bought this to cheer me up.


Very classy.
Love brown with black.


----------



## Murphy47

Designers don’t carry their own stuff. Or commute. And so don’t care if items actually FIT in gorgeous creations.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning islanders!
It is already Saturday in my part of the island. 
Cousin‘s dd already left.
Now I have some free time until 3 pm. Cake and coffee visit from one of my oldest friends who happens to live in the big city, too.
It is the FIRST time in 6 years that she is seeing me without man and/or kids.
We will actually be alone.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla. I don't like middle compartlents either, you're right, there is always something.
> Yet, Ms Whoopy is lovely.
> About the cramps, are you talking about your cousin?


It is my right hand. 
Remember the knitting/crocheting project. Well, it killed my arm. 
Thank you for the Whoopy love.
The middle compartment takes away so much space.


Murphy47 said:


> Hee hee.
> Boo.
> Fall has arrived here in the Middle. 20 degree temperature drop this afternoon.
> View attachment 4199747
> 
> Bought this to cheer me up.


Oooooh, I like this!
Wear her in good health.
Where did you find it?
At the clearance rack? On sale?
Autumn is coming around here, too.
We had a last warm/hot day yesterday, now temperatures are falling.


remainsilly said:


> So do I.
> 
> I enjoy museum gift shops. Socks sound cool!
> Bought _The_ S_cream_ soap at National Gallery, Oslo, in August.
> View attachment 4199948
> 
> 
> Handbags & cake = winner!
> 
> Oooh. Maybe this lady bakes cakes weekly, too?! Good dreams.
> 
> Hemiptera order are our true bugs--with sucking mouthparts.
> The green type sucks out plant juices, unfortunately.
> Other types suck out garden pests' juices & help a lot.
> They are some of my faves-- viscious needle snoots.
> 
> My dp mr. farrow has middle zip compartment.
> These NEVER are correct size, for items wanted inside.
> Designers lack proper psychic abilities.
> 
> Beware the claw!
> Hope heals fast.
> 
> Very classy.
> Love brown with black.


Scream soap. 
Did they have the Scream dolls at Oslo, too? I saw those once at Oslo.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning islanders!
> It is already Saturday in my part of the island.
> Cousin‘s dd already left.
> Now I have some free time until 3 pm. Cake and coffee visit from one of my oldest friends who happens to live in the big city, too.
> It is the FIRST time in 6 years that she is seeing me without man and/or kids.
> We will actually be alone.


Very good plans, Ludmilla!
As for your cramps, I have been there... Not because of knitting or crocheting though....
Just holding my IPad and reading my ebooks for hours was enough.
Avoid knitting for one day or two and you should be fine..


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hee hee.
> Boo.
> Fall has arrived here in the Middle. 20 degree temperature drop this afternoon.
> View attachment 4199747
> 
> Bought this to cheer me up.


Very nice Murphy!  Perfect pick me up!

Ludmilla have a great visit!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Designers don’t carry their own stuff. Or commute. And so don’t care if items actually FIT in gorgeous creations.


I read some blurb about woman who married prince...Harry?...whatever.
Suggested she carried empty handbags. As fashion props.


Ludmilla said:


> It is the FIRST time in 6 years that she is seeing me without man and/or kids.
> We will actually be alone.


 Wow!
This is special.

People hint we host office Christmas party each year.
I respond, "No kids in my house. Sorry."
This kills requests...for 11 more months.


Ludmilla said:


> Scream soap.
> Did they have the Scream dolls at Oslo, too? I saw those once at Oslo.


Did not know you visited Oslo! Thoughts about city?

Unsure about dolls. Probably.
Do remember tourists crowding around Munch's artwork--to take copycat "scream" selfies.
I tried very hard not to kick anyone.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning islanders!
> It is already Saturday in my part of the island.
> Cousin‘s dd already left.
> Now I have some free time until 3 pm. Cake and coffee visit from one of my oldest friends who happens to live in the big city, too.
> It is the FIRST time in 6 years that she is seeing me without man and/or kids.
> We will actually be alone.



This sounds wonderful!! 
Enjoy cake and coffee. Sounds like an excellent morning.


----------



## remainsilly

Lv bag again:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.944815/page-911#post-32592512"]Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action[/URL]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very good plans, Ludmilla!
> As for your cramps, I have been there... Not because of knitting or crocheting though....
> Just holding my IPad and reading my ebooks for hours was enough.
> Avoid knitting for one day or two and you should be fine..


I hope so. I guess it will take more than one day to heal.
Not good at resting. 
At least I stay away from knitting. 


Tomsmom said:


> Very nice Murphy!  Perfect pick me up!
> 
> Ludmilla have a great visit!


Visit was nice.
Friend talked about the children and the challenges surrounding them.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I read some blurb about woman who married prince...Harry?...whatever.
> Suggested she carried empty handbags. As fashion props.
> 
> Wow!
> This is special.
> 
> People hint we host office Christmas party each year.
> I respond, "No kids in my house. Sorry."
> This kills requests...for 11 more months.
> 
> Did not know you visited Oslo! Thoughts about city?
> 
> Unsure about dolls.
> Do remember tourists crowding around Munch's artwork--to take copycat "scream" selfies.
> I tried very hard not to kick anyone.


Never been to Oslo. I saw the dolls at a Munch exhibition at Vienna. 
Hehe. I guess many celebrities carry their (almost empty) bags as fashion probs. They have people to carry their stuff. 


Murphy47 said:


> This sounds wonderful!!
> Enjoy cake and coffee. Sounds like an excellent morning.


Cake was great. 
And there was something left for my Sunday breakfast.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
It is raining today.
And I have to do laundry.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> It is raining today.
> And I have to do laundry.


Blah it’s raining here too.  Laundry ...the necessary boring job.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I hope so. I guess it will take more than one day to heal.
> Not good at resting.
> At least I stay away from knitting.
> 
> Visit was nice.
> Friend talked about the children and the challenges surrounding them.



Kids are exhausting and expensive.  
Bags sit quietly and wait for u to chose them. [emoji6]


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Blah it’s raining here too.  Laundry ...the necessary boring job.



Yup. 
But then u don’t have to did for clean underwear for a week. [emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Never been to Oslo. I saw the dolls at a Munch exhibition at Vienna.
> Hehe. I guess many celebrities carry their (almost empty) bags as fashion probs. They have people to carry their stuff.


Aha! Understood.
I have not been to Vienna.
Munch painted some nice stuff, other than _The Scream_, imo. But is overlooked.

My mother had decorated metal clutch with chain. Played music, when wound up! Little useless clips & holders inside, presumably for evening-out items.
Weighed a ton. Weird to hold.
*That* was an ornament bag. To carry nothing. Tinkle tunes & look interesting.
It went bye-bye.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> It is raining today.
> And I have to do laundry.


Rain here, too.
Went to REI garage sale. Where resell all returned items.
Sounds great. Until realize ANY return is accepted, ANY reason, for 1 year after purchase.
Shoes = *absolutely terrifying.*


Tomsmom said:


> Blah it’s raining here too.  Laundry ...the necessary boring job.


Dog vomit= a laundry job's grandest spark, here.


Murphy47 said:


> Kids are exhausting and expensive.
> Bags sit quietly and wait for u to chose them. [emoji6]


This should be on a t-shirt


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, happy Monday!  Perk of the day, I left the house early this morning and scored an awesome parking space. Haha gotta be happy about Monday’s somehow...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Blah it’s raining here too.  Laundry ...the necessary boring job.


It is. And washing machine was blocked by neighbour. But, everything worked out in the end. 


Murphy47 said:


> Kids are exhausting and expensive.
> Bags sit quietly and wait for u to chose them. [emoji6]


Hehehe. Evil. 


remainsilly said:


> Aha! Understood.
> I have not been to Vienna.
> Munch painted some nice stuff, other than _The Scream_, imo. But is overlooked.
> 
> My mother had decorated metal clutch with chain. Played music, when wound up! Little useless clips & holders inside, presumably for evening-out items.
> Weighed a ton. Weird to hold.
> *That* was an ornament bag. To carry nothing. Tinkle tunes & look interesting.
> It went bye-bye.
> 
> Rain here, too.
> Went to REI garage sale. Where resell all returned items.
> Sounds great. Until realize ANY return is accepted, ANY reason, for 1 year after purchase.
> Shoes = *absolutely terrifying.*
> 
> Dog vomit= a laundry job's grandest spark, here.
> 
> This should be on a t-shirt


Your mother‘s bag sounds interesting. And blingy. 
Your REI garage sale sounds very un-blingy. 


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, happy Monday!  Perk of the day, I left the house early this morning and scored an awesome parking space. Haha gotta be happy about Monday’s somehow...


Yay! This sounds definitely like the perfect start into the new week. 
My Monday is already almost over. 
Stupid hand is still acting up and I had problems carrying Whoopy. 
Need to change bag tomorrow. Not sure what to take. The two Bree bags are trying to get my attention.


----------



## Mariapia

Great news, ladies: summer hasn't disappeared yet in the area.
Still lots of tourists everywhere in town.
I love it. 
I had lunch with a friend and we talked for 6 hours.
It was a happy Monday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is. And washing machine was blocked by neighbour. But, everything worked out in the end.
> 
> Hehehe. Evil.
> 
> Your mother‘s bag sounds interesting. And blingy.
> Your REI garage sale sounds very un-blingy.
> 
> Yay! This sounds definitely like the perfect start into the new week.
> My Monday is already almost over.
> Stupid hand is still acting up and I had problems carrying Whoopy.
> Need to change bag tomorrow. Not sure what to take. The two Bree bags are trying to get my attention.


Take a Le Pliage for a few days, Ludmilla.
That's what I did after developing some sort of arm pain after the ebooks episode...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great news, ladies: summer hasn't disappeared yet in the area.
> Still lots of tourists everywhere in town.
> I love it.
> I had lunch with a friend and we talked for 6 hours.
> It was a happy Monday!


This sounds lovely. 
Very happy that you had such a wonderful day. 
(And most important question - which bag was with you?? )


Mariapia said:


> Take a Le Pliage for a few days, Ludmilla.
> That's what I did after developing some sort of arm pain after the ebooks episode...


Yes. True. I never think of those. 
Maybe I take the medium Cuir.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds lovely.
> Very happy that you had such a wonderful day.
> (And most important question - which bag was with you?? )
> 
> Yes. True. I never think of those.
> Maybe I take the medium Cuir.


Today I took out my Lucky Le Pliage...
I saw my osteopath three days ago. That's why...
Your Cuir will be perfect!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, happy Monday!  Perk of the day, I left the house early this morning and scored an awesome parking space. Haha gotta be happy about Monday’s somehow...


Enjoy the little things!


Ludmilla said:


> Your REI garage sale sounds very un-blingy.


Imagine the worst possible condition for hiking/adventure shoes to reach.
Discount each pair ~$20. And encourage people to rummage through piles on tables.

I bought new shoes.


Ludmilla said:


> Need to change bag tomorrow. Not sure what to take.


Something with shoulder strap!
Lp is great idea, @Mariapia 


Mariapia said:


> Great news, ladies: summer hasn't disappeared yet in the area.
> Still lots of tourists everywhere in town.
> I love it.
> I had lunch with a friend and we talked for 6 hours.
> It was a happy Monday!


Wow! What a nice experience!


Mariapia said:


> Today I took out my Lucky Le Pliage...


 Perfect.


----------



## remainsilly

Not best photo...but hummingbirds VERY actively feeding.
Preparing to leave for winter.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  It’s a rainy Tuesday here, blah!  I hope everyone has a great day


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  It’s a rainy Tuesday here, blah!  I hope everyone has a great day



Very humid here. 
Hubbie finally got pool packed up and in garage. 
Time to prep the yard for fall. 
I really need to retire somewhere warm. After I’ve worn all my sweaters once I really don’t like cold weather


----------



## remainsilly

Helloooooooooooooo, islanders!
Overcast cycling day. Roads a bit nutty.
Patagonia atom sling, as usual.


Friend met me for coffee. And brought doughnuts!


Those of you seeking holiday gifts for cyclists=buy apple fritters. Perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today I took out my Lucky Le Pliage...
> I saw my osteopath three days ago. That's why...
> Your Cuir will be perfect!


Oh dear I hope all is well with you. 
(Took my Bree schoolbag today. Being not a wise one. )


remainsilly said:


> Enjoy the little things!
> 
> Imagine the worst possible condition for hiking/adventure shoes to reach.
> Discount each pair ~$20. And encourage people to rummage through piles on tables.
> 
> I bought new shoes.
> 
> Something with shoulder strap!
> Lp is great idea, @Mariapia
> 
> Wow! What a nice experience!
> 
> Perfect.


Shoe adventure sounds really awful. 
I like those apple thingies. Are they from starbucks?


Murphy47 said:


> Very humid here.
> Hubbie finally got pool packed up and in garage.
> Time to prep the yard for fall.
> I really need to retire somewhere warm. After I’ve worn all my sweaters once I really don’t like cold weather


Hehe. I am so happy to wear warm clothes finally.
God, I am crazy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  It’s a rainy Tuesday here, blah!  I hope everyone has a great day


Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  It’s a rainy Tuesday here, blah!  I hope everyone has a great day



Very humid here. 
Hubbie finally got pool packed up and in garage. 
Time to prep the yard for fall. 
I really need to retire somewhere warm. After I’ve worn all my sweaters once I really don’t like cold weather


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Shoe adventure sounds really awful.
> I like those apple thingies. Are they from starbucks?


Man bought 2 pairs of ugg boots, as surprise. More "cute" than what I chose on shoe adventure.
I explained about "waterproof." And "mountaineering socks." 
Uggs failed. Poor man.

Oh, heeeeeeeeeell no--starbucks does not sell those tasty goodies.
Doughnut shop, fresh baked.
When the 'bucks began selling smaller scones, without crunchy sugar sprinkles---I called friend in Seattle.
He works for company.
Apparently, customers buy *2 or 3* smaller pastries. 
As no bike rack appeared yet, I still bring own food. Stubborn mule, me.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I am so happy to wear warm clothes finally.
> God, I am crazy.


So humid, my skin was wet. Not sweat--from airflow during bike ride.
May be awhile for warmer clothes here.
But love wearing bulky fleece things.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Man bought 2 pairs of ugg boots, as surprise. More "cute" than what I chose on shoe adventure.
> I explained about "waterproof." And "mountaineering socks."
> Uggs failed. Poor man.
> 
> Oh, heeeeeeeeeell no--starbucks does not sell those tasty goodies.
> Doughnut shop, fresh baked.
> When the 'bucks began selling smaller scones, without crunchy sugar sprinkles---I called friend in Seattle.
> He works for company.
> Apparently, customers buy *2 or 3* smaller pastries.
> As no bike rack appeared yet, I still bring own food. Stubborn mule, me.
> 
> So humid, my skin was wet. Not sweat--from airflow during bike ride.
> May be awhile for warmer clothes here.
> But love wearing bulky fleece things.



Not me. 
I want to live some where warm and dress like Mrs. Roper (Threes Company)


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Not me.
> I want to live some where warm and dress like Mrs. Roper (Threes Company)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4203447


Believe is perfect look for you! Bold, yet feminine. With dose of "sassy." 
----
I dislike cold. So want to hide from it...in cuddly clothing tents.
Sandra Bullock's character, in _While You Were Sleeping_, is my winter shapeless-tent idol.




Though would fear attracting movie's Joe, Jr.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Believe is perfect look for you! Bold, yet feminine. With dose of "sassy."
> ----
> I dislike cold. So want to hide from it...in cuddly clothing tents.
> Sandra Bullock's character, in _While You Were Sleeping_, is my winter shapeless-tent idol.
> View attachment 4203486
> View attachment 4203487
> View attachment 4203488
> 
> Though would fear attracting movie's Joe, Jr.
> View attachment 4203490



I LOVE that movie!!!!!
As I am on the medium tall and sturdy side, i look very much like Mrs Claus when wearing long drapey sweaters. Or the Cookie Monster. 
I have a few I am fond of for at home. 
You look very tall and thin (like Sandy B) and they would look really cute.


----------



## BigPurseSue

I bought my first caftan last winter. It was a revelation. Why haven't I been wearing these all my life??! It's like floating through air as you walk. DH now calls me Mrs. Roper. But I still need to accessorize properly to master The Look. Beads, I need big beads. 

I love the baggy sweaters too. Wish I could wear both together: caftan + baggy sweater. I mean I've tried but movement becomes awkward. 

Love that Sandra Bullock movie! 

Thank you for the tip about REI's garbage--er, garage sale, RemainSilly. I've never had much luck with shoe shopping at REI but then I've never been really dedicated about it and something tells me that's a store where you have to be dedicated about things when shopping for shoes there. These days I no longer shop for shoe bargains. I buy whatever shoes will help me walk forcefully and confidently through the harrowing episodes that seem to multiply as you grow older and I don't bother to look at the price. Of course fashionable buckles and colorful shoe strings always help.


----------



## Mariapia

It's 21 degrees this morning and I have seen lots of ladies in winter clothes..
I am still wearing long sleeve Tshirts. I know that the temperatures have just started to drop.
So what am I going to wear when it's 10 degrees if I put on a jacket now?
A mink coat?One of those Moncler down jackets I see in the magazines?
Oh dear, I am already looking forward to next Summer...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I LOVE that movie!!!!!
> As I am on the medium tall and sturdy side, i look very much like Mrs Claus when wearing long drapey sweaters. Or the Cookie Monster.
> I have a few I am fond of for at home.
> You look very tall and thin (like Sandy B) and they would look really cute.


Agreed=great movie.
Aw, thanks for compliment.
My favorite baggy sweater is EXACT shade of cookie monster blue.
Which captures my personaloty well.


BigPurseSue said:


> I bought my first caftan last winter. It was a revelation. Why haven't I been wearing these all my life??! It's like floating through air as you walk. DH now calls me Mrs. Roper. But I still need to accessorize properly to master The Look. Beads, I need big beads.
> 
> I love the baggy sweaters too. Wish I could wear both together: caftan + baggy sweater. I mean I've tried but movement becomes awkward.
> 
> Love that Sandra Bullock movie!
> 
> Thank you for the tip about REI's garbage--er, garage sale, RemainSilly. I've never had much luck with shoe shopping at REI but then I've never been really dedicated about it and something tells me that's a store where you have to be dedicated about things when shopping for shoes there. These days I no longer shop for shoe bargains. I buy whatever shoes will help me walk forcefully and confidently through the harrowing episodes that seem to multiply as you grow older and I don't bother to look at the price. Of course fashionable buckles and colorful shoe strings always help.


Clothes can become cages. But why?
Can be fun & comforting instead.
Caftans are bit exotic, imo. Always admired.

Oh yes. Love that movie
Soon, time for its Christmas viewing again.

I shop REI for specific needs. Or watch for sales. Because their regular prices are .
Am new to the garage sales. Not impressed. Maybe good for returned bikes or camping gear. Unsure.

Agreed. Comes time in life when "making things work" becomes "buy right tool for job."
Because other stuff is more fun than swearing over trivia.


Mariapia said:


> It's 21 degrees this morning and I have seen lots of ladies in winter clothes..
> I am still wearing long sleeve Tshirts. I know that the temperatures have just started to drop.
> So what am I going to wear when it's 10 degrees if I put on a jacket now?
> A mink coat?One of those Moncler down jackets I see in the magazines?
> Oh dear, I am already looking forward to next Summer...


Found smartwool merino tights.
These are miraculous.
Winter & I are not homies.
Happily, only panic-mode concern over winter when I travel.
Can cope okay here.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Agreed=great movie.
> Aw, thanks for compliment.
> My favorite baggy sweater is EXACT shade of cookie monster blue.
> Which captures my personaloty well.
> 
> Clothes can become cages. But why?
> Can be fun & comforting instead.
> Caftans are bit exotic, imo. Always admired.
> 
> Oh yes. Love that movie
> Soon, time for its Christmas viewing again.
> 
> I shop REI for specific needs. Or watch for sales. Because their regular prices are .
> Am new to the garage sales. Not impressed. Maybe good for returned bikes or camping gear. Unsure.
> 
> Agreed. Comes time in life when "making things work" becomes "buy right tool for job."
> Because other stuff is more fun than swearing over trivia.
> 
> Found smartwool merino tights.
> These are miraculous.
> Winter & I are not homies.
> Happily, only panic-mode concern over winter when I travel.
> Can cope okay here.


My girls swear by Smartwool


----------



## Ludmilla

Awwww. Poor autumn and winter have no friends and no good reputation here. 
This is not nice!
Both have their nice sides, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh ladies.
*Party game time on Pinch Purse Island.*
Everyone of you must name *3 reasons *why I should *not* break down *order a MM bag.*
The final sale is still on and a leather I always wanted ist still available.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My girls swear by Smartwool


Remember my NZ trip?
Wore smartwool thermal pants EVERY DAY.
We are bonded for life, now. Saved me.


Ludmilla said:


> Awwww. Poor autumn and winter have no friends and no good reputation here.
> This is not nice!
> Both have their nice sides, too.
> View attachment 4204224
> 
> View attachment 4204234


Agreed.
Autumn can be beautiful.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Great time to paint & photograph. With special golden light hour.
And pretty, grey rain. With odd green light tone.

Winter, no.
I only see empty cold & torment in those snowy trees.

Warm breads & books will keep me going until daffodils appear.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh ladies.
> *Party game time on Pinch Purse Island.*
> Everyone of you must name *3 reasons *why I should *not* break down *order a MM bag.*
> The final sale is still on and a leather I always wanted ist still available.


Naughty.
If you are asking again/hesitating, you must have doubts.
Suggest wait. If regret decision later, buy il bisonte bag or lv speedy.
For every problem, there is an answer.


----------



## remainsilly

Wandering rainy day with lv iena mm.
My hand completely vanished!


Also shown: rains jacket, converse sneaks, randolph aviators (I know...but wear in rain anyway), lost apostle necklace & fire demon t-shirt


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh ladies.
> *Party game time on Pinch Purse Island.*
> Everyone of you must name *3 reasons *why I should *not* break down *order a MM bag.*
> The final sale is still on and a leather I always wanted ist still available.


1: save the money to get a bag you have wanted for a few years and which you think is too expensive now... 
2 you already own lovely MM bags and there is one you rarely use. 
3 MM will probably start a new business in the future..and the leathers will be the same...
Be brave, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh ladies.
> *Party game time on Pinch Purse Island.*
> Everyone of you must name *3 reasons *why I should *not* break down *order a MM bag.*
> The final sale is still on and a leather I always wanted ist still available.



Be strong Ludmilla!  You probably have a similar bag already, keep saving I’m sure you have other bags in mind that you want, I’m with Mariapia on the 3rd reason that MM will restart with a different name, is there an item of equal amount of money that you’d like to spend on such as shoes or jewelry?


----------



## remainsilly

Cooler morning temperatures = pink cycling jacket reappeared.


Has been lonely & stored inside closet all summer. 

Saw sign on fast food drive-thru window.


Omg, it's Obvious Day in idiot-land!
Yet, I sooooooo understand the sentiment.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Cooler morning temperatures = pink cycling jacket reappeared.
> View attachment 4205144
> 
> Has been lonely & stored inside closet all summer.
> 
> Saw sign on fast food drive-thru window.
> View attachment 4205142
> 
> Omg, it's Obvious Day in idiot-land!
> Yet, I sooooooo understand the sentiment.



I agree. 
Too many idiots in this world.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you for playing the *do not order another bag game *with me. 
All your reasons are ver good and I think I will manage to stay strong. 
So time to post my bag of the day.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Cooler morning temperatures = pink cycling jacket reappeared.
> View attachment 4205144
> 
> Has been lonely & stored inside closet all summer.
> 
> Saw sign on fast food drive-thru window.
> View attachment 4205142
> 
> Omg, it's Obvious Day in idiot-land!
> Yet, I sooooooo understand the sentiment.


Hehe. I wonder if this is lawsuit approved.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Cooler morning temperatures = pink cycling jacket reappeared.
> View attachment 4205144
> 
> Has been lonely & stored inside closet all summer.
> 
> Saw sign on fast food drive-thru window.
> View attachment 4205142
> 
> Omg, it's Obvious Day in idiot-land!
> Yet, I sooooooo understand the sentiment.


Allergens can be everywhere and sometimes they are not even mentioned.
A 15 year old British girl who had bought a sandwich at Heathrow Airport suddenly became very ill while flying from London to Nice in July 2016 ( Nice-Matin September 24th or 25th)
She was rushed to hospital on arrival but didn't survive.
Her father, who was traveling with her, said that she was allergic to sesame but that there had been no mention of sesame on the sandwich wrapping.
The Heathrow fast food place replying to journalists said that the young girl should have asked someone working there if there was sesame in the sandwich...
The case is being judged this week.
Terrifying!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for playing the *do not order another bag game *with me.
> All your reasons are ver good and I think I will manage to stay strong.
> So time to post my bag of the day.
> View attachment 4205180


That Bree is to die for, Ludmilla! 
Congrats on staying strong!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I wonder if this is lawsuit approved.


Think this is their hope.


Mariapia said:


> Allergens can be everywhere and sometimes they are not even mentioned.
> A 15 year old British girl who had bought a sandwich at Heathrow Airport suddenly became very ill while flying from London to Nice in July 2016 ( Nice-Matin September 24th or 25th)
> She was rushed to hospital on arrival but didn't survive.
> Her father, who was traveling with her, said that she was allergic to sesame but that there had been no mention of sesame on the sandwich wrapping.
> The Heathrow fast food place replying to journalists said that the young girl should have asked someone working there if there was sesame in the sandwich...
> The case is being judged this week.
> Terrifying!


Wow. That is sad.
Those I know with such severe allergies pack own food to eat. Even when travel.
Ingredients may be processed in same area as, say, peanuts. And not always mentioned on labels.
Risky.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for playing the *do not order another bag game *with me.
> All your reasons are ver good and I think I will manage to stay strong.
> So time to post my bag of the day.
> View attachment 4205180


 Hello, bree!


----------



## Ludmilla

Friday on Pinch Purse Island! 
Going to the country. 
Have to stay at the office for several more hours. Not nice.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Friday on Pinch Purse Island!
> Going to the country.
> Have to stay at the office for several more hours. Not nice.


Happy Friday!  Yayyyy for going to the country!  It’s rainy here again... but glad for the weekend


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Friday on Pinch Purse Island!
> Going to the country.
> Have to stay at the office for several more hours. Not nice.


Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally on the train. It should be leaving soon. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!  Yayyyy for going to the country!  It’s rainy here again... but glad for the weekend


Happy weekend!
How is school going? Did you start your lessons?


Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla!


Enjoy your weekend, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4206116
> 
> Finally on the train. It should be leaving soon.
> 
> Happy weekend!
> How is school going? Did you start your lessons?
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, too.


Yes I started sept 18. It’s a writing class based on APA style papers. Fun fun...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Finally on the train. It should be leaving soon.


Bree is escaping to country!
What is in "yorm" sack? Could be new fave word...yorm...yorm....


Tomsmom said:


> Yes I started sept 18. It’s a writing class based on APA style papers. Fun fun...


So good to do challenging things. Keeps us young at heart.


----------



## remainsilly

The silly robot cycled 18 miles in fog/drizzle today.


She got slimy road gunk on her pink jacket.

(shown: patagonia atom sling, pearl izumi gloves & jacket, keen sandals, poc helmet, jogalite reflective bands)

Then, the silly robot was taken out to lunch.


She did NOT spill Italian food onto hermes shawl! 

(shown: lv iena mm, hermes _a travers champs_ 140cm, converse sneaks, north face jacket)

The silly robot also bought jeans.
Which was much less interesting, but necessary.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> The silly robot cycled 18 miles in fog/drizzle today.
> View attachment 4206597
> 
> She got slimy road gunk on her pink jacket.
> 
> (shown: patagonia atom sling, pearl izumi gloves & jacket, keen sandals, poc helmet, jogalite reflective bands)
> 
> Then, the silly robot was taken out to lunch.
> View attachment 4206598
> 
> She did NOT spill Italian food onto hermes shawl!
> 
> (shown: lv iena mm, hermes _a travers champs_ 140cm, converse sneaks, north face jacket)
> 
> The silly robot also bought jeans.
> Which was much less interesting, but necessary.



Sounds like a great day!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4206116
> 
> Finally on the train. It should be leaving soon.
> 
> Happy weekend!
> How is school going? Did you start your lessons?
> 
> Enjoy your weekend, too.



I love the coloring on that Bree bag! Especially the dark warm look on the handles. Did the bag come that way or did the leather color develop that way through years of use? It's lovely!

Yes, what is in the Yorm bag? We want to know! 

I love your outfits RemainSilly!


----------



## Ludmilla

The Yorm(as) bag carried my bread for the train ride. 
@BigPurseSue the Bree bag leather is similar to LV vachetta leather. So the bag handles look like this because of my filthy little fingers, 

@Tomsmom — hmmm. Not sure if I like APA style papers.  Hehe. Hope they are fun for real. 

@remainsilly — oooooh. Adventure fun day! You look great in every situation.

My adventure of the day. Walked the dog. And fell over her.  Luckily, we both survived as I fell on grass.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The Yorm(as) bag carried my bread for the train ride.
> @BigPurseSue the Bree bag leather is similar to LV vachetta leather. So the bag handles look like this because of my filthy little fingers,
> 
> @Tomsmom — hmmm. Not sure if I like APA style papers.  Hehe. Hope they are fun for real.
> 
> @remainsilly — oooooh. Adventure fun day! You look great in every situation.
> 
> My adventure of the day. Walked the dog. And fell over her.  Luckily, we both survived as I fell on grass.



Boo on falling down. 
I fell last week and still sore. Not as bouncy as when I was younger.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> The Yorm(as) bag carried my bread for the train ride.
> @BigPurseSue the Bree bag leather is similar to LV vachetta leather. So the bag handles look like this because of my filthy little fingers,
> 
> @Tomsmom — hmmm. Not sure if I like APA style papers.  Hehe. Hope they are fun for real.
> 
> @remainsilly — oooooh. Adventure fun day! You look great in every situation.
> 
> My adventure of the day. Walked the dog. And fell over her.  Luckily, we both survived as I fell on grass.



They are not fun for real lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  

Ludmilla I hope your time in the country was fabulous!

I’ve been up since 5:30 am, woke up and couldn’t get back to sleep, it was nice though the house was so quiet I enjoyed that .  So today miss 12 and miss 17 and I went to church, chatted it up wiTh friends after and now I need to settle down and do school work. I hope everyone has a peaceful day!


----------



## remainsilly

Peaceful weekend bike ride encountered chaos:
1) chased by pack of loose dogs.
2) nice driver stopped to yell at dogs & chat.
3) attacked by mosquito swarm during coffee break.
4) gave my clif bar to guy sleeping on concrete near a doorway.
5) "festive" haystack & scarecrow decorations found way onto roads.

Also may set fire to my hair. Just to end curly ear tendril madness.
(digging for nail scissors...)

Sigh. 
Maybe better stuff happens later.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Peaceful weekend bike ride encountered chaos:
> 1) chased by pack of loose dogs.
> 2) nice driver stopped to yell at dogs & chat.
> 3) attacked by mosquito swarm during coffee break.
> 4) gave my clif bar to guy sleeping on concrete near a doorway.
> 5) "festive" haystack & scarecrow decorations found way onto roads.
> 
> Also may set fire to my hair. Just to end curly ear tendril madness.
> (digging for nail scissors...)
> 
> Sigh.
> Maybe better stuff happens later.



What an adventure! 
Tea and biscuits. Or wine and cheese. 
Relax. Nap. 
Put on hat.


----------



## Senf

Just wanted to say hi - Real world problems have taken over my life, so had no time to come to this little island.
Interested to keep up with you all!

Have moved successfully into new house, everything is unpacked and nothing broke! 
Still a lot of stuff to do, but slowly coming to an end. 

Divorce is taking its toll on everybody. The big one had to change schools and misses her old friends, little one started school and misses his dad. So emotions are overcoocing all the time.
Have not bought any new bag for months, spending money on stuff for the house instead.
I am not even interested in any new bags. Enjoying what I have instead!

Hope everyone is well!


----------



## Tomsmom

Senf said:


> Just wanted to say hi - Real world problems have taken over my life, so had no time to come to this little island.
> Interested to keep up with you all!
> 
> Have moved successfully into new house, everything is unpacked and nothing broke!
> Still a lot of stuff to do, but slowly coming to an end.
> 
> Divorce is taking its toll on everybody. The big one had to change schools and misses her old friends, little one started school and misses his dad. So emotions are overcoocing all the time.
> Have not bought any new bag for months, spending money on stuff for the house instead.
> I am not even interested in any new bags. Enjoying what I have instead!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!



Hi Senf!  I’m sorry real world issues are so hard, things will calm down soon I hope.


----------



## Mariapia

Senf said:


> Just wanted to say hi - Real world problems have taken over my life, so had no time to come to this little island.
> Interested to keep up with you all!
> 
> Have moved successfully into new house, everything is unpacked and nothing broke!
> Still a lot of stuff to do, but slowly coming to an end.
> 
> Divorce is taking its toll on everybody. The big one had to change schools and misses her old friends, little one started school and misses his dad. So emotions are overcoocing all the time.
> Have not bought any new bag for months, spending money on stuff for the house instead.
> I am not even interested in any new bags. Enjoying what I have instead!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Everything you and your children are going through is just normal, Senf.. 
A divorce is always a trauma. 
Nowadays, lots of children go through that difficult moment and talk about it with their friends. 
They feel less "alone" than in the past. 
I am sure you are doing everything you can to help them adjust to the new situation.
Kids are stronger than we think...and so are women . 
Men are another story...


----------



## remainsilly

Putting on a hat supposedly solves everything.
Hang in there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on falling down.
> I fell last week and still sore. *Not as bouncy as when I was younger*.


I know what you mean... naturally, I fell on my already hurting hand. 
At least not on my knee that met the stairs 2 years ago.


Tomsmom said:


> They are not fun for real lol


Ugh. I thought so. 
Glad you had a nice Sunday.
Country was nice as always.
Hehe. Forgot to tell that my left hand met a cactus.
Now I have a little souvenir in one of my fingers that I need to pull out.
Sigh.


remainsilly said:


> Peaceful weekend bike ride encountered chaos:
> 1) chased by pack of loose dogs.
> 2) nice driver stopped to yell at dogs & chat.
> 3) attacked by mosquito swarm during coffee break.
> 4) gave my clif bar to guy sleeping on concrete near a doorway.
> 5) "festive" haystack & scarecrow decorations found way onto roads.
> 
> Also may set fire to my hair. Just to end curly ear tendril madness.
> (digging for nail scissors...)
> 
> Sigh.
> Maybe better stuff happens later.


Sounds like a busy day. 
Hope you are ok and hair did not burn.


----------



## Ludmilla

Senf said:


> Just wanted to say hi - Real world problems have taken over my life, so had no time to come to this little island.
> Interested to keep up with you all!
> 
> Have moved successfully into new house, everything is unpacked and nothing broke!
> Still a lot of stuff to do, but slowly coming to an end.
> 
> Divorce is taking its toll on everybody. The big one had to change schools and misses her old friends, little one started school and misses his dad. So emotions are overcoocing all the time.
> Have not bought any new bag for months, spending money on stuff for the house instead.
> I am not even interested in any new bags. Enjoying what I have instead!
> 
> Hope everyone is well!


Hope life gets easier, soon. 
At least moving went well. But, it always takes time to settle in. Sending you a hug.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know what you mean... naturally, I fell on my already hurting hand.
> At least not on my knee that met the stairs 2 years ago.
> 
> Ugh. I thought so.
> Glad you had a nice Sunday.
> Country was nice as always.
> Hehe. Forgot to tell that my left hand met a cactus.
> Now I have a little souvenir in one of my fingers that I need to pull out.
> Sigh.
> 
> Sounds like a busy day.
> Hope you are ok and hair did not burn.


Fortunately you didn't break your wrist, Ludmilla.
Do your hand and finger still hurt?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately you didn't break your wrist, Ludmilla.
> Do your hand and finger still hurt?


They are not really well. 
But, it is getting better a bit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders!
What is everyone up to?
Tomorrow is our national holiday, so no office for me. 
Not having any special plans. Cousin makes a visit.
Probably I am doing some cleaning. And laundry.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> What is everyone up to?
> Tomorrow is our national holiday, so no office for me.
> Not having any special plans. Cousin makes a visit.
> Probably I am doing some cleaning. And laundry.



A day off is a great thing! 
Maybe visit baker and have a treat?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> What is everyone up to?
> Tomorrow is our national holiday, so no office for me.
> Not having any special plans. Cousin makes a visit.
> Probably I am doing some cleaning. And laundry.


Happy holiday, Ludmilla!
Don't do too much cleaning though. 
After what I call the ebooks episode, I avoided hovering for nearly a week..


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!  I’m waiting in my car for the time to go to work. Had an eye dr appointment yesterday the eyes are healthy (I’m horrendously near sighted). Still in my artsy and I forgot to tell you all that I scored a LV Vernis cles from Poshmark last week, the color is “rouge grenade” or “ really nice red”


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4211417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday!!  I’m waiting in my car for the time to go to work. Had an eye dr appointment yesterday the eyes are healthy (I’m horrendously near sighted). Still in my artsy and I forgot to tell you all that I scored a LV Vernis cles from Poshmark last week, the color is “rouge grenade” or “ really nice red”


Your Vernis clés is so cute, Tomsmom!
Congrats on your find!


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies! All quiet here in the Middle. It’s another gloomy morning so I am thinking of changing bags to perk things up. 
Sadly, the DB shopper I posted earlier is going back. 
After a week of light use (mostly sitting on my desk) the front pocket started coming apart. 
I have the worst luck.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies! All quiet here in the Middle. It’s another gloomy morning so I am thinking of changing bags to perk things up. 
Sadly, the DB shopper I posted earlier is going back. 
After a week of light use (mostly sitting on my desk) the front pocket started coming apart. 
I have the worst luck.


----------



## Murphy47




----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4212642



Not sure why it posted twice. 
This is what I decided on. Michael Kora large Savannah. 
Pictures at the allergy doctor getting hubs weekly shots.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4212642


Very nice!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !! Happy Friday .  Any plans for the weekend ? On Saturday I have to attend a CPR class for healthcare providers for work, Sunday other than church I have no plans.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !! Happy Friday .  Any plans for the weekend ? On Saturday I have to attend a CPR class for healthcare providers for work, Sunday other than church I have no plans.



Haven’t done CPR training since my Girl Scout leader days. I always enjoyed that class. 
Sounds like a nice and relaxing weekend. Church is always a good place to catch up with friends. 
Hope you have a nice time.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like a busy day.
> Hope you are ok and hair did not burn.


Was touch & go, near open flames & nail scissors. 


Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to?


Juggling few adult life things.
Cycling--almost 1 year since got bike! Unbelieveable.
Crawled out of lv bag, finally.
Was hard. Enjoying iena a lot. And by "enjoying," mean not being careful with bag. At all.


Tomsmom said:


> Still in my artsy and I forgot to tell you all that I scored a LV Vernis cles from Poshmark last week, the color is “rouge grenade” or “ really nice red”


Great color!
Inspired me to drag out hermes rouge grenat bolide today.


As we see, starbucks had new artist collaboration item. Loving it.


Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, the DB shopper I posted earlier is going back.


Bummer. Liked that bag.
New mk nice, too.
You should start blog about these bags , bought from xxxx, & how quickly they die.
With photos.


Tomsmom said:


> Any plans for the weekend ? On Saturday I have to attend a CPR class


Woke up to dozen roses.


Long distance project happening over weekend. 
Hopefully goes well.
Diving into some Christmas shopping online.
And cycling, between rainstorms.

Ooooooh....I once was naughty & blew too hard into the cpr plastic baby mouths. They swelled up big, then wheeeeeeeezy groaned out excess air.
Found this hilarious.
Over years, got better.

Enjoy weekend, islanders.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> A day off is a great thing!
> Maybe visit baker and have a treat?


The grumpy baker is only here on Thursdays. Missed him this week. 


Mariapia said:


> Happy holiday, Ludmilla!
> Don't do too much cleaning though.
> After what I call the ebooks episode, I avoided hovering for nearly a week..


Thank you! I had a nice holiday. And did not do too much cleaning. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4211417
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Wednesday!!  I’m waiting in my car for the time to go to work. Had an eye dr appointment yesterday the eyes are healthy (I’m horrendously near sighted). Still in my artsy and I forgot to tell you all that I scored a LV Vernis cles from Poshmark last week, the color is “rouge grenade” or “ really nice red”


Artsy!!!! 
And your cles is cute.


Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies! All quiet here in the Middle. It’s another gloomy morning so I am thinking of changing bags to perk things up.
> Sadly, the DB shopper I posted earlier is going back.
> After a week of light use (mostly sitting on my desk) the front pocket started coming apart.
> I have the worst luck.


The bag gods must have cursed you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Double post


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure why it posted twice.
> This is what I decided on. Michael Kora large Savannah.
> Pictures at the allergy doctor getting hubs weekly shots.


Pretty!
I have troubles with posting, too.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !! Happy Friday .  Any plans for the weekend ? On Saturday I have to attend a CPR class for healthcare providers for work, Sunday other than church I have no plans.


I need to buy trousers. Gah! I hate buying trousers.



remainsilly said:


> Was touch & go, near open flames & nail scissors.
> 
> Juggling few adult life things.
> Cycling--almost 1 year since got bike! Unbelieveable.
> Crawled out of lv bag, finally.
> Was hard. Enjoying iena a lot. And by "enjoying," mean not being careful with bag. At all.
> 
> Great color!
> Inspired me to drag out hermes rouge grenat bolide today.
> View attachment 4213743
> 
> As we see, starbucks had new artist collaboration item. Loving it.
> 
> Bummer. Liked that bag.
> New mk nice, too.
> You should start blog about these bags , bought from xxxx, & how quickly they die.
> With photos.
> 
> Woke up to dozen roses.
> View attachment 4213746
> 
> Long distance project happening over weekend.
> Hopefully goes well.
> Diving into some Christmas shopping online.
> And cycling, between rainstorms.
> 
> Ooooooh....I once was naughty & blew too hard into the cpr plastic baby mouths. They swelled up big, then wheeeeeeeezy groaned out excess air.
> Found this hilarious.
> Over years, got better.
> 
> Enjoy weekend, islanders.


Very very pretty bag, book and mug pic! 
And those roses are so pretty.
Hope you have fun with longtime project!


----------



## Ludmilla

Just seeing a thread about rumours about the Neverful being discontinued? 
Off to LV subforum....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Just seeing a thread about rumours about the Neverful being discontinued?
> Off to LV subforum....



That rumor has been around for awhile. Not sure how true it is but I’ve heard canvas is hard to come by. 
I have to stop buying bags from the super duper clearance sales and remember they are left for a reason. 
Roses look amazing. 
I vote we ALL take a break from cleaning this weekend.
I’m starting now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That rumor has been around for awhile. Not sure how true it is but I’ve heard canvas is hard to come by.
> I have to stop buying bags from the super duper clearance sales and remember they are left for a reason.
> Roses look amazing.
> I vote we ALL take a break from cleaning this weekend.
> I’m starting now.


Just looking for the drama. 
I am all in for not cleaning.... and I still think you are cursed.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I need to buy trousers. Gah! I hate buying trousers.


Bought thermal cycling pants.
Nothing screams, "Sexy!" quite like a baggy nylon blend design. With gussets & reflective strips.


Ludmilla said:


> Very very pretty bag, book and mug pic!
> And those roses are so pretty.
> Hope you have fun with longtime project!


Thanks. 
Getting that Korean medicine chest here was an interesting tale...

Man described roses as "Fall colors." Sure, why not?

Project either will succeed or fail. But everyone is safely outside my punching range. Clever b@st@rds.


Murphy47 said:


> That rumor has been around for awhile. Not sure how true it is but I’ve heard canvas is hard to come by.
> I have to stop buying bags from the super duper clearance sales and remember they are left for a reason.
> Roses look amazing.
> I vote we ALL take a break from cleaning this weekend.
> I’m starting now.


Thanks

Is ocassional nf in lv stores I visit. Their stocklists do not update well = main problem, imo.
Unsure about shortage or no.
Plenty of weird lv bag charms available...

Your bag wisdom seems sensible.
Let's continue to ignore being sensible.

Have not dusted in 2 weeks. Hoping dog-tail-wagging will clean coffee table. 
Nope, not so far...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Bought thermal cycling pants.
> Nothing screams, "Sexy!" quite like a baggy nylon blend design. With gussets & reflective strips.
> 
> Thanks.
> Getting that Korean medicine chest here was an interesting tale...
> 
> Man described roses as "Fall colors." Sure, why not?
> 
> Project either will succeed or fail. But everyone is safely outside my punching range. Clever b@st@rds.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Is ocassional nf in lv stores I visit. Their stocklists do not update well = main problem, imo.
> Unsure about shortage or no.
> Plenty of weird lv bag charms available...
> 
> Your bag wisdom seems sensible.
> Let's continue to ignore being sensible.
> 
> Have not dusted in 2 weeks. Hoping dog-tail-wagging will clean coffee table.
> Nope, not so far...



I keep fans on all year round so dust and cat hair never really land. 

Neverfull straps to narrow for me. Dig into shoulder painfully. 
Baggy cycling shorts sound comfy and warm. Will need modeling pic. 
Would love to hear saga of Korean medicine cabinet when you have time.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just seeing a thread about rumours about the Neverful being discontinued?
> Off to LV subforum....


As I am on holiday in the capital of huge malls and shopping, I am going to investigate..
And keep you all posted of course...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> As I am on holiday in the capital of huge malls and shopping, I am going to investigate..
> And keep you all posted of course...


Ooooh!!!  Happy shopping!!  Can’t wait to see what comes home with you!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Bought thermal cycling pants.
> Nothing screams, "Sexy!" quite like a baggy nylon blend design. With gussets & reflective strips.
> 
> Thanks.
> Getting that Korean medicine chest here was an interesting tale...
> 
> Man described roses as "Fall colors." Sure, why not?
> 
> Project either will succeed or fail. But everyone is safely outside my punching range. Clever b@st@rds.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Is ocassional nf in lv stores I visit. Their stocklists do not update well = main problem, imo.
> Unsure about shortage or no.
> Plenty of weird lv bag charms available...
> 
> Your bag wisdom seems sensible.
> Let's continue to ignore being sensible.
> 
> Have not dusted in 2 weeks. Hoping dog-tail-wagging will clean coffee table.
> Nope, not so far...


I want to hear the saga of thE medicine cabinet, too!
Roses are yellow with a bit red -> autumn colours? Man in your life has great taste. 

Did no cleaning, either. Haha.


Murphy47 said:


> *I keep fans on all year round so dust and cat hair never really land. *
> 
> Neverfull straps to narrow for me. Dig into shoulder painfully.
> Baggy cycling shorts sound comfy and warm. Will need modeling pic.
> Would love to hear saga of Korean medicine cabinet when you have time.





Mariapia said:


> As I am on holiday in the capital of huge malls and shopping, I am going to investigate..
> And keep you all posted of course...


I wish you the most beautiful vacation.
Looking forward to your reports.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies , today I chose a very affordable shopping mall. No LV boutique there. 
But I am on a mission....Wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Let me present you an exhausted bag, resting on the floor. It just returned from „trousers shopping“.
Trousers shopping went downhill. My legs are just too long. And trousers have weird cuts these days. Too thin under my knees and too wide above my knees. Remembered that I wanted to wear skirts only.
Mind you, bag and I did not come home with empty hands.
We got a new fountain pen, green ink and old books for projects.
We also got at new novel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies , today I chose a very affordable shopping mall. No LV boutique there.
> But I am on a mission....Wow!


Oooooh! I want to hear more about your mission! Did you find something pretty?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4214591
> 
> Let me present you an exhausted bag, resting on the floor. It just returned from „trousers shopping“.
> Trousers shopping went downhill. My legs are just too long. And trousers have weird cuts these days. Too thin under my knees and too wide above my knees. Remembered that I wanted to wear skirts only.
> Mind you, bag and I did not come home with empty hands.
> We got a new fountain pen, green ink and old books for projects.
> We also got at new novel.



Trouser shopping sucks!! 
My new love is yoga pants. 
Not suitable for the office tho. 
Still rely on elastic waist granny trousers for most occasions.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Trouser shopping sucks!!
> My new love is yoga pants.
> Not suitable for the office tho.
> Still rely on elastic waist granny trousers for most occasions.


Guess I will have to think about those options, too.
Yoga pants might cause some serious heart attacks at the office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4214591
> 
> Let me present you an exhausted bag, resting on the floor. It just returned from „trousers shopping“.
> Trousers shopping went downhill. My legs are just too long. And trousers have weird cuts these days. Too thin under my knees and too wide above my knees. Remembered that I wanted to wear skirts only.
> Mind you, bag and I did not come home with empty hands.
> We got a new fountain pen, green ink and old books for projects.
> We also got at new novel.


How frustrating about the trousers!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Baggy cycling shorts sound comfy and warm. Will need modeling pic.


Oh, you soooooo do not want to see my anti-instagram real world pants!
Trust me. Even traffic viewers will cringe.


Mariapia said:


> As I am on holiday in the capital of huge malls and shopping, I am going to investigate..
> And keep you all posted of course...


Hurray! 
Psychic Silly predicts great reveals coming.



Ludmilla said:


> Roses are yellow with a bit red -> autumn colours? Man in your life has great taste.


He also brings home pinecones & rocks, found during dog walks.
Then piles onto countertops & says, "Look!"
But roses are nice.


Ludmilla said:


> And trousers have weird cuts these days.


Charity shops have the older, nicer cuts. From years ago. 
I live in jeans--shops want big money for ripped skinnies with rhinestone butts.
Oh, f*** no!
Charity shop Cheap & solid denims.

New novel, books & pen sound wonderful.
Ah, patina-elf bag. Lovely.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Would love to hear saga of Korean medicine cabinet when you have time.





Ludmilla said:


> I want to hear the saga of thE medicine cabinet, too!



Maybe not terribly interesting...
but here is story o' Korean medicine chest:

Bought in Korea, several decades ago.
When a family spent winter months carving 1 of these, to sell as needed income.

This & several others rode to Guam. In belly of USAF aircraft. Flown by my father.
Some had carved outer doors, some Korean fish locks. This one has hammered metal bird designs.
Became occasional tables for awhile. Mine, the longest & lowest, was our coffee table.

Looking back, they really sucked as lounge tables. Narrow, most too tall. Some wobbly. Some with metal edged corners to poke fingers.
Few could read Korean characters, on tiny storage drawers=herb/etc. labels.
So few noticed their true purpose & just put drink glasses on top.

More moves, more years...the woods grew striped & gained patina. With unique, heavy/sharp scent.
Finally became accent tables, in USA, stuck in odd corners. People stopped putting drink glasses on them.

When became mine, sold all but this one.
Required buckets of furniture oil, to move here without cracking.
But made it. To pose with my bag, book & mug.
Yes, I revived set-beverages-on-top nonsense. Tragic. 

When in Denmark this summer, met lady with small folding version of medicine chest. On her stairway table.
I saw drawers' writing was form of Chinese. Not Korean.
When asked, she explained her father had been Ambassador in Hong Kong. Where he bought chest long ago.
Was surprised I recognized it. Also pleased.
Served me tea & homemade cinnamon buns. With tiny Danish flags stuck in centers. Awesome.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Maybe not terribly interesting...
> but here is story o' Korean medicine chest:
> 
> Bought in Korea, several decades ago.
> When a family spent winter months carving 1 of these, to sell as needed income.
> 
> This & several others rode to Guam. In belly of USAF aircraft. Flown by my father.
> Some had carved outer doors, some Korean fish locks. This one has hammered metal bird designs.
> Became occasional tables for awhile. Mine, the longest & lowest, was our coffee table.
> 
> Looking back, they really sucked as lounge tables. Narrow, most too tall. Some wobbly. Some with metal edged corners to poke fingers.
> Few could read Korean characters, on tiny storage drawers=herb/etc. labels.
> So few noticed their true purpose & just put drink glasses on top.
> 
> More moves, more years...the woods grew striped & gained patina. With unique, heavy/sharp scent.
> Finally became accent tables, in USA, stuck in odd corners. People stopped putting drink glasses on them.
> 
> When became mine, sold all but this one.
> Required buckets of furniture oil, to move here without cracking.
> But made it. To pose with my bag, book & mug.
> Yes, I revived set-beverages-on-top nonsense. Tragic.
> 
> When in Denmark this summer, met lady with small folding version of medicine chest. On her stairway table.
> I saw drawers' writing was form of Chinese. Not Korean.
> When asked, she explained her father had been Ambassador in Hong Kong. Where he bought chest long ago.
> Was surprised I recognized it. Also pleased.
> Served me tea & homemade cinnamon buns. With tiny Danish flags stuck in centers. Awesome.



Sounds like a perfect addition! 
Love stories like this!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Maybe not terribly interesting...
> but here is story o' Korean medicine chest:
> 
> Bought in Korea, several decades ago.
> When a family spent winter months carving 1 of these, to sell as needed income.
> 
> This & several others rode to Guam. In belly of USAF aircraft. Flown by my father.
> Some had carved outer doors, some Korean fish locks. This one has hammered metal bird designs.
> Became occasional tables for awhile. Mine, the longest & lowest, was our coffee table.
> 
> Looking back, they really sucked as lounge tables. Narrow, most too tall. Some wobbly. Some with metal edged corners to poke fingers.
> Few could read Korean characters, on tiny storage drawers=herb/etc. labels.
> So few noticed their true purpose & just put drink glasses on top.
> 
> More moves, more years...the woods grew striped & gained patina. With unique, heavy/sharp scent.
> Finally became accent tables, in USA, stuck in odd corners. People stopped putting drink glasses on them.
> 
> When became mine, sold all but this one.
> Required buckets of furniture oil, to move here without cracking.
> But made it. To pose with my bag, book & mug.
> Yes, I revived set-beverages-on-top nonsense. Tragic.
> 
> When in Denmark this summer, met lady with small folding version of medicine chest. On her stairway table.
> I saw drawers' writing was form of Chinese. Not Korean.
> When asked, she explained her father had been Ambassador in Hong Kong. Where he bought chest long ago.
> Was surprised I recognized it. Also pleased.
> Served me tea & homemade cinnamon buns. With tiny Danish flags stuck in centers. Awesome.


Wonderful story like in an adventure novel!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4214591
> 
> Let me present you an exhausted bag, resting on the floor. It just returned from „trousers shopping“.
> Trousers shopping went downhill. My legs are just too long. And trousers have weird cuts these days. Too thin under my knees and too wide above my knees. Remembered that I wanted to wear skirts only.
> Mind you, bag and I did not come home with empty hands.
> We got a new fountain pen, green ink and old books for projects.
> We also got at new novel.


Buying trousers is tough.....
Don't stop trying though, you will find the model that will suit you.
Personally I am a fan of JBrand. Expensive but you can find them on sale on the Internet.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a perfect addition!
> Love stories like this!





Mariapia said:


> Wonderful story like in an adventure novel!


Thank you.
I do not share many personal life memories online.
But sometimes sharing is nice.


Mariapia said:


> Personally I am a fan of JBrand.


Checking out this brand, now...


----------



## remainsilly

[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/your-hermes-in-action.917931/page-2688#post-32625939"]Your Hermes in action![/URL]
Overcast with rain in forecast.
Yet, still with hermes bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> How frustrating about the trousers!


Yes!  But, predictable frustration. 


remainsilly said:


> He also brings home pinecones & rocks, found during dog walks.
> Then piles onto countertops & says, "Look!"
> But roses are nice.


Let’s not forget the awesome bags he brings sometimes. 
Thank you for sharing your wonderful story about the medicine cabinet. 


Mariapia said:


> Buying trousers is tough.....
> Don't stop trying though, you will find the model that will suit you.
> Personally I am a fan of JBrand. Expensive but you can find them on sale on the Internet.


Ooh. I will take a look. 
Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is having a nice Sunday!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Monday everyone! 
Today I get to take on of the kitties to the veterinarian. 
This is fun. 
After that I may need a nap. Lol. 
No excitement here, sadly. 
A trip to New Orleans coming up at the end of the month tho.


----------



## remainsilly

NOLA trip sounds good!@Murphy47 

Sigh. Remember beach shack?
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-799#post-31092438"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
Destroyed by hurricane.
However, owner sent 4 mugs salvaged from wreckage. As mementos, for all years stayed there.
Bit sandy, but perfect.

After delay, caused by alligator, pumpkin kolaches came home.

Thank God it's Monday. Weekends try to kill me.
Back to cycling & threatening hair with nail scissors.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> NOLA trip sounds good!@Murphy47
> 
> Sigh. Remember beach shack?
> [URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-799#post-31092438"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
> Destroyed by hurricane.
> However, owner sent 4 mugs salvaged from wreckage. As mementos, for all years stayed there.
> Bit sandy, but perfect.
> 
> After delay, caused by alligator, pumpkin kolaches came home.
> 
> Thank God it's Monday. Weekends try to kill me.
> Back to cycling & threatening hair with nail scissors.



Does hair respond to threats? 
Mine says “Ha ha. I will send up springy grays that don’t respond to mousse or hairspray.”


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Does hair respond to threats?
> Mine says “Ha ha. I will send up springy grays that don’t respond to mousse or hairspray.”


Oh, h3ll. I threaten toasters.
Might work, might not.
But I feel better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Helloooooooo islanders!
Tuesday is almost over here and I am tired.
Have to clean the dishes and do some other house related stuff. 
I actually hate working 8 hours each day at the office.  It takes away all the fun.

Bag related - I am still wearing the naked Speedy. To exhausted to change bags, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooooo islanders!
> Tuesday is almost over here and I am tired.
> Have to clean the dishes and do some other house related stuff.
> I actually hate working 8 hours each day at the office.  It takes away all the fun.
> 
> Bag related - I am still wearing the naked Speedy. To exhausted to change bags, too.



Sad to hear you are so tired. 
The naked speedy is a perfect bag. No need to change yet.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Helloooooooo islanders!
> Tuesday is almost over here and I am tired.
> Have to clean the dishes and do some other house related stuff.
> I actually hate working 8 hours each day at the office.  It takes away all the fun.
> 
> Bag related - I am still wearing the naked Speedy. To exhausted to change bags, too.


Oh, f***! Is it Tuesday?!
Well. I need to make a phone call.

Naked speedy is a leather storyboard. Imagine her memories! Wow.

Lv zippy wallet holds my phone/case!
We attacked rain. 
It was wet & cold.
Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action
I love my Danish raincoat. LOVE it.

Is hard to sit in office all day. I could not. As grad. student, worked 2 jobs--1 in a lab. All day. At same station. Titrating solutions, etc.
Wrote poetry & wandered outside a lot. Tragic.
Offices are where brave, focussed people do the important stuff. To keep life moving along correctly.
Whereas we wanderers boiled chemicals & ruined clothes. 
I admire you, my friend.


----------



## Murphy47

It’s National handbag day here in the US. 
Haven’t gotten dressed for the day yet, but I think I’ll chose something different for the day. 
Anyone across the pond having a good day?


----------



## remainsilly

Oh, f***!
Is it national handbag day?!
Need to make a phone call.


	

		
			
		

		
	
 (I kid.)

Autumn is here.
But I forgot & wore cycling shorts.


At least have jacket, bit o' sunshine peeking & FREE COFFEE!

Interested which handbags islanders will choose.
As see, patagonia atom sling for me.
About to do courier run, to local office, with doughnuts.  Softie, me.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh, f***!
> Is it national handbag day?!
> Need to make a phone call.
> View attachment 4218102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I kid.)
> 
> Autumn is here.
> But I forgot & wore cycling shorts.
> View attachment 4218104
> 
> At least have jacket, bit o' sunshine peeking & FREE COFFEE!
> 
> Interested which handbags islanders will choose.
> As see, patagonia atom sling for me.
> About to do courier run, to local office, with doughnuts.  Softie, me.



I have on short pants myself. About 80 here. 
Donuts are always an xlnt choice!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sad to hear you are so tired.
> The naked speedy is a perfect bag. No need to change yet.


Thank you for your kind words. 
Still tired, still grumpy, still in my naked Speedy. 


remainsilly said:


> Oh, f***! Is it Tuesday?!
> Well. I need to make a phone call.
> 
> Naked speedy is a leather storyboard. Imagine her memories! Wow.
> 
> Lv zippy wallet holds my phone/case!
> We attacked rain.
> It was wet & cold.
> Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action
> I love my Danish raincoat. LOVE it.
> 
> Is hard to sit in office all day. I could not. As grad. student, worked 2 jobs--1 in a lab. All day. At same station. Titrating solutions, etc.
> Wrote poetry & wandered outside a lot. Tragic.
> *Offices are where brave, focussed people do the important stuff. To keep life moving along correctly.*
> Whereas we wanderers boiled chemicals & ruined clothes.
> I admire you, my friend.


Uhm. No. We are just trying to survive in the huge huge mess our visionary narcissistic boss has created for us. 
At the moment it does not look good for us. 
(Maybe office is not for me as I am far from being brave or focussed.)


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh, f***!
> Is it national handbag day?!
> Need to make a phone call.
> View attachment 4218102
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I kid.)
> 
> Autumn is here.
> But I forgot & wore cycling shorts.
> View attachment 4218104
> 
> At least have jacket, bit o' sunshine peeking & FREE COFFEE!
> 
> Interested which handbags islanders will choose.
> As see, patagonia atom sling for me.
> About to do courier run, to local office, with doughnuts.  Softie, me.


Yes! Autumn is here, too! 
But, after some cold days it is a bit warmer since yesterday.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I have on short pants myself. About 80 here.
> Donuts are always an xlnt choice!!!


Was cold here. Can see the goosebumps of my ignorance.
"Love you!" was general cheer, when doughnuts arrived. Winner.


Ludmilla said:


> Uhm. No. We are just trying to survive in the huge huge mess our visionary narcissistic boss has created for us.
> At the moment it does not look good for us.
> (Maybe office is not for me as I am far from being brave or focussed.)


Oh dear. This could ruin several plans.
Hopefully nod-&-smile approach will work a few miracles.

I vote we both join the circus.
No office desk, tiny cars with clown shoes & lion taming.
Awesome.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Was cold here. Can see the goosebumps of my ignorance.
> "Love you!" was general cheer, when doughnuts arrived. Winner.
> 
> Oh dear. This could ruin several plans.
> Hopefully nod-&-smile approach will work a few miracles.
> 
> I vote we both join the circus.
> No office desk, tiny cars with clown shoes & lion taming.
> Awesome.



Circus no longer exists. People didn’t go anymore due to mistreatment of animals.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Circus no longer exists. People didn’t go anymore due to mistreatment of animals.


True, Murphy . 
When I was a little girl I wanted to be an acrobat....Yes, you read it right...
A small circus used to come every year and I was in awe.
Now they can't work any more.... Sad....


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today I went to the big mall and visited LV store..
25% more expensive than in Europe.
Anyway I asked them about the Neverfull.
They have heard nothing about the bag going to be discontinued.
They said it would be surprising as the NF is one of their iconic bags....
Mission accomplie....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I went to the big mall and visited LV store..
> 25% more expensive than in Europe.
> Anyway I asked them about the Neverfull.
> They have heard nothing about the bag going to be discontinued.
> They said it would be surprising as the NF is one of their iconic bags....
> Mission accomplie....


Great assignment!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Was cold here. Can see the goosebumps of my ignorance.
> "Love you!" was general cheer, when doughnuts arrived. Winner.
> 
> Oh dear. This could ruin several plans.
> Hopefully nod-&-smile approach will work a few miracles.
> 
> I vote we both join the circus.
> No office desk, tiny cars with clown shoes & lion taming.
> Awesome.


Circus sounds like agood plan. I‘ll do the horsey and fortune telling stuff.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Was cold here. Can see the goosebumps of my ignorance.
> "Love you!" was general cheer, when doughnuts arrived. Winner.
> 
> Oh dear. This could ruin several plans.
> Hopefully nod-&-smile approach will work a few miracles.
> 
> I vote we both join the circus.
> No office desk, tiny cars with clown shoes & lion taming.
> Awesome.


Circus sounds like agood plan. I‘ll do the horsey and fortune telling stuff.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Circus no longer exists. People didn’t go anymore due to mistreatment of animals.


Here, we still have circus. Including animals.


Mariapia said:


> True, Murphy .
> When I was a little girl I wanted to be an acrobat....Yes, you read it right...
> A small circus used to come every year and I was in awe.
> Now they can't work any more.... Sad....


I fear I would be a very bad acrobat. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I went to the big mall and visited LV store..
> 25% more expensive than in Europe.
> Anyway I asked them about the Neverfull.
> They have heard nothing about the bag going to be discontinued.
> They said it would be surprising as the NF is one of their iconic bags....
> Mission accomplie....



Thank you!
To discontinue the NF would beva strange thing to do.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I went to the big mall and visited LV store..
> 25% more expensive than in Europe.
> Anyway I asked them about the Neverfull.
> They have heard nothing about the bag going to be discontinued.
> They said it would be surprising as the NF is one of their iconic bags....
> Mission accomplie....



I love going to malls in different places. Get to look at different stuff. 
Looking forward to reveal from fav chair!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here, we still have circus. Including animals.
> 
> I fear I would be a very bad acrobat.
> 
> 
> Thank you!
> To discontinue the NF would beva strange thing to do.



I would not be good acrobat either despite high school gymnastics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I would not be good acrobat either despite high school gymnastics.


My trick would be: lying decoratively on the sofa.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> My trick would be: lying decoratively on the sofa.



I am performing that trick at this very moment!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I love going to malls in different places. Get to look at different stuff.
> Looking forward to reveal from fav chair!


I still haven't bought a bag, Murphy...
I have seen a lovely leather brown tote at Carolina Herrera boutique but I haven't made up my mind yet.
Another interesting bag is the Céline Big Bag but it isn't available in brown...
So we can say that I am safe for a while...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I still haven't bought a bag, Murphy...
> I have seen a lovely leather brown tote at Carolina Herrera boutique but I haven't made up my mind yet.
> Another interesting bag is the Céline Big Bag but it isn't available in brown...
> So we can say that I am safe for a while...



Well that’s no fun. But better for the wallet.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> When I was a little girl I wanted to be an acrobat....Yes, you read it right...


I wanted to be tightrope walker.
Practiced balancing along narrow street curbs, flowerbed borders...everywhere.


Ludmilla said:


> Circus sounds like agood plan. I‘ll do the horsey and fortune telling stuff.


Yes. YOU do the horsey stuff.
I will set things on fire.


----------



## remainsilly

Yet another installment of Silly's stupid injuries:


I bled into a cafe napkin bravely.
And continued eating cheesecake.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Yet another installment of Silly's stupid injuries:
> View attachment 4219367
> 
> I bled into a cafe napkin bravely.
> And continued eating cheesecake.


I’m glad you were able to carry on !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Work has been so busy!  Have I mentioned how much I like my job?  Going to a concert tonight and then getting hair cut and color tomorrow.  I hope we all have a great day!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Work has been so busy!  Have I mentioned how much I like my job?  Going to a concert tonight and then getting hair cut and color tomorrow.  I hope we all have a great day!



Sounds like a great weekend! 
Tomorrow the fam is going to see and air show. Sounds fun!


----------



## remainsilly

Cycling break today. As heavy rain/wind moves across area.
Also, Saturday's softball game cancelled. Was sooooo ready to throw ball around. Bummer.

Instead, get to fix security light.
And continue with long distance project.
Also, Christmas orders are rolling in--thank God, as trip in December & lose shopping time.

Air shows are cool.
So is loving job & finding hairstylist whose work does NOT require constant nail scissor editing.

Still cannot believe recent clipa attack.
Nuts.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, you all know that I live in sneakers.... 
Well ...this afternoon, at the hotel, I saw a lady wearing the most gorgeous pair I have ever seen.
I just went up to her and asked  her where she had found them.
She said she had just bought them here.... 
Great, I thought, ( because you know, most of the time people mention another country or continent)! 
That's when she added " At Gucci's"
No wonder they are soooooooo nice!
Too bad!


----------



## Mariapia

View attachment 4220108

	

		
			
		

		
	
Just  googled the shoes.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4220108
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just  googled the shoes.....



Those are amazing!!!! 
I would soooo go for those. 
Do I sense a splurge on the horizon?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Cycling break today. As heavy rain/wind moves across area.
> Also, Saturday's softball game cancelled. Was sooooo ready to throw ball around. Bummer.
> 
> Instead, get to fix security light.
> And continue with long distance project.
> Also, Christmas orders are rolling in--thank God, as trip in December & lose shopping time.
> 
> Air shows are cool.
> So is loving job & finding hairstylist whose work does NOT require constant nail scissor editing.
> 
> Still cannot believe recent clipa attack.
> Nuts.



Clipa doodads can be wily. Must use with caution.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Those are amazing!!!!
> I would soooo go for those.
> Do I sense a splurge on the horizon?


I edited my post because I realized the pic I posted first were of men shoes.
There was no bee on the lady's. 
Price? $ 580
No way!

.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a great weekend!
> Tomorrow the fam is going to see and air show. Sounds fun!


I love airshows.
Talking about planes, have you heard about the non stop flight between Singapore and New York on the Airbus A 350?
19 hour flight. Started yesterday...
Who can spend  19 hours on a plane?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I love airshows.
> Talking about planes, have you heard about the non stop flight between Singapore and New York on the Airbus A 350?
> 19 hour flight. Started yesterday...
> Who can spend  19 hours on a plane?



People who want to go from Singapore to New York. 
Why would u want to tho? 
I don’t like to be on a plane these days period.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I love airshows.
> Talking about planes, have you heard about the non stop flight between Singapore and New York on the Airbus A 350?
> 19 hour flight. Started yesterday...
> Who can spend  19 hours on a plane?


Shoes are cute.
Need bee.

Have spent long hours on plane. Only way to get to NZ & Pacific ring of fire.
Better than months on a ship.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Shoes are cute.
> Need bee.
> 
> Have spent long hours on plane. Only way to get to NZ & Pacific ring of fire.
> Better than months on a ship.



I could do a ship. 
As long as my family is not on it also [emoji14]


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Shoes are cute.
> Need bee.
> 
> Have spent long hours on plane. Only way to get to NZ & Pacific ring of fire.
> Better than months on a ship.


Yes, remainsilly... But that is a NON STOP flight......
As for ships, I still remember awful seasickness when crossing the Messine Detroit.
Nearly everyone on board was sick....


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Clipa doodads can be wily. Must use with caution.


Must be my superpower:
able to injure self with trivial objects.
Knives, chainsaws, etc.= fine.
Clipa = deadly


Murphy47 said:


> I could do a ship.
> As long as my family is not on it also [emoji14]


Guess is why luxury cruises were invented.
Though have not taken one--not my thing.
Have crossed between islands, mainlands to islands & between countries on large ferries. Some overnight. 
Meh. Necessary. Views can be lovely from upper decks.


Mariapia said:


> Yes, remainsilly... But that is a NON STOP flight......
> As for ships, I still remember awful seasickness when crossing the Messine Detroit.
> Nearly everyone on board was sick....


You traveled by ship? Cool!
Was seasick once--fine on every other boat. Can happen for weird reasons, I guess.

Hmm. 19 hours, same seat in plane?
Remember flight, sandwiched between husband/wife. Who both refused to switch seats--& passed stuff to one another, over me, whole time. 
They also wore matching fake rolex watches. And argued over trivia.
Psychic Silly predicts such seat neighbors would find her, on 19 hour flight.
However, Psychic Silly also hates long layovers.
Tricky.


----------



## Mariapia

Yes, same seat for 19 hours.... From what I have read, there is a business class and what they call economy premium on that Singapore Airlines flight. And tons of movies... 
But I agree with you, remainsilly, if you are stuck between two other people like the ones you are talking about, it can be a nightmare that doesn't seem to end...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, same seat for 19 hours.... From what I have read, there is a business class and what they call economy premium on that Singapore Airlines flight. And tons of movies...
> But I agree with you, remainsilly, if you are stuck between two other people like the ones you are talking about, it can be a nightmare that doesn't seem to end...



Economy premium is such an oxymoron. That’s what they call it ? Boo


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Economy premium is such an oxymoron. That’s what they call it ? Boo


Supposedly means extra leg room. For the extra $.
Some airlines=great seats. Especially long hauls & tall people, worth it.
Here was my premium economy upgrade *wealth o' leg room* on last delta flight:


Fought to get seat, after they changed all my day's flights due to delays. And stuck me in cheaper class without any refund.

I now officially dislike delta. Epic fail.

Booked different airline for December trip.


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World lesson o' the day:
Discarded street beer cans can crush around bicycle tires.
If run over.
Then wheel suddenly stops turning. Once can wedges under fender.
Avoid doing this next time.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Supposedly means extra leg room. For the extra $.
> Some airlines=great seats. Especially long hauls & tall people, worth it.
> Here was my premium economy upgrade *wealth o' leg room* on last delta flight:
> View attachment 4221987
> 
> Fought to get seat, after they changed all my day's flights due to delays. And stuck me in cheaper class without any refund.
> 
> I now officially dislike delta. Epic fail.
> 
> Booked different airline for December trip.


That December trip is very mysterious, remainsilly. I remember you alluded to it a few months ago, if my memory is good the destination and goals looked  most unusual....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> That December trip is very mysterious, remainsilly. I remember you alluded to it a few months ago, if my memory is good the destination and goals looked  most unusual....


 Yes.
Am an unpredictable fireball. Prone to nonsense & whimsy.
But should be very amazing experience.

Have you bought sneakers?


----------



## Senf

Mariapia said:


> Yes, same seat for 19 hours.... From what I have read, there is a business class and what they call economy premium on that Singapore Airlines flight. And tons of movies...
> But I agree with you, remainsilly, if you are stuck between two other people like the ones you are talking about, it can be a nightmare that doesn't seem to end...



I hope they include anticoagulation shots in the ticket price.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’ve noticed since I bought my artsy I have no desire to buy any more bags. I mean I still enjoy looking and checking out the handbag section wherever we go but I think I’m “complete” and that the artsy was my HG. I’ve surprised myself.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve noticed since I bought my artsy I have no desire to buy any more bags. I mean I still enjoy looking and checking out the handbag section wherever we go but I think I’m “complete” and that the artsy was my HG. I’ve surprised myself.



This is xlnt. 
When I purchased my LV it was months before I really even looked at another bad. Only brand I can say that about. Glad u found your HG


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve noticed since I bought my artsy I have no desire to buy any more bags. I mean I still enjoy looking and checking out the handbag section wherever we go but I think I’m “complete” and that the artsy was my HG. I’ve surprised myself.





Murphy47 said:


> This is xlnt.
> When I purchased my LV it was months before I really even looked at another bad. Only brand I can say that about. Glad u found your HG



Yes! When I bought my Speedy, I stopped looking at bags for months and months.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Yes.
> Am an unpredictable fireball. Prone to nonsense & whimsy.
> But should be very amazing experience.
> 
> Have you bought sneakers?


No... No need to buy anything here, prices are higher than in Europe....
On the other hand, using carryon luggage only is a good deterrent...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No... No need to buy anything here, prices are higher than in Europe....
> On the other hand, using carryon luggage only is a good deterrent...



Has never stopped me. 
I carry/wear new stuff. Ship others home.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Has never stopped me.
> I carry/wear new stuff. Ship others home.


To tell you the truth, the Carolina Herrera bag is still on my mind.


----------



## Mariapia

I have found a new brand... Bagolo ! Italian made. International shipping
You can buy the tote and then pin it....

www.shop-bagolo.it

Several pins are available on the site and the bags come in lots of colours...


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve noticed since I bought my artsy I have no desire to buy any more bags. I mean I still enjoy looking and checking out the handbag section wherever we go but I think I’m “complete” and that the artsy was my HG. I’ve surprised myself.





Murphy47 said:


> This is xlnt.
> When I purchased my LV it was months before I really even looked at another bad. Only brand I can say that about. Glad u found your HG





Mariapia said:


> Yes! When I bought my Speedy, I stopped looking at bags for months and months.


Oddly, I agree.
Briefly switched to h bolide.
But then right back to lv iena.
Even Man noticed not changing bag as often lately.
Guess lv feels good in stormy weather.
Plus more people own that brand here--feels recognized/mainstream. Less "wtf is bag you have?"


Mariapia said:


> No... No need to buy anything here, prices are higher than in Europe....
> On the other hand, using carryon luggage only is a good deterrent...


Do you travel there to shop?
Or visit friends?
Were prices lower, years ago?

I shop very sparingly on trips. 
Busy with other things.
However, Dec. jaunt may require extra stuff plan. 
Post will move as drunken slug near Christmas, sadly.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4222864
> View attachment 4222865
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have found a new brand... Bagolo ! Italian made. International shipping
> You can buy the tote and then pin it....
> 
> www.shop-bagolo.it
> 
> Several pins are available on the site and the bags come in lots of colours...


Cannot get into pin trend on leather bags.
Even lv travel painted things make me cringe.
My brain must be broken.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Oddly, I agree.
> Briefly switched to h bolide.
> But then right back to lv iena.
> Even Man noticed not changing bag as often lately.
> Guess lv feels good in stormy weather.
> Plus more people own that brand here--feels recognized/mainstream. Less "wtf is bag you have?"
> 
> Do you travel there to shop?
> Or visit friends?
> Were prices lower, years ago?
> 
> I shop very sparingly on trips.
> Busy with other things.
> However, Dec. jaunt may require extra stuff plan.
> Post will move as drunken slug near Christmas, sadly.


I have noticed that you often carry your LV now.
I am a fan of LV myself. Their bags are excellent quality and worryfree...
And cheaper than many other luxury brands. Though they remain expensive of course.
As for the reasons I am here, shopping is not my goal, window shopping is.
And above all , meeting my friends and talking to people from all over the world.


----------



## Ludmilla

Helloooooooo ladies!
I dropped a bit from the island.
Spend weekend at the country. Harvesting walnuts and cleaning the garden for winter. 
No special injuries this time. No cactus‘ kisses or falls over dog.
Trying to rotate out of naked Speedy, but probably too lazy.
Need to wash my hair. My cat self does not feel like getting watered right now.
Wishing you all a good start into the week!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good Morning!  Yesterday was a total “Monday” bleh !  Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
I returned to the Carolina Herrera boutique this afternoon. Believe it or not... I don't like the bag any more....
The SAs tried to talk me into getting it of course but I stood my ground.
Did that ever happen to you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good Morning!  Yesterday was a total “Monday” bleh !  Hope everyone has a great Tuesday!


My Monday was bleh, too.
Very envious that you are bag happy. 
Guess I will never reach that point.


Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I returned to the Carolina Herrera boutique this afternoon. Believe it or not... I don't like the bag any more....
> The SAs tried to talk me into getting it of course but I stood my ground.
> Did that ever happen to you?


Yes that happened with a Bree bag once.
Liked it online, but not irl.
Very good to stay strong!
Hope you have fun nevertheless.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I returned to the Carolina Herrera boutique this afternoon. Believe it or not... I don't like the bag any more....
> The SAs tried to talk me into getting it of course but I stood my ground.
> Did that ever happen to you?


Yes I’ve had that happen too !


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I returned to the Carolina Herrera boutique this afternoon. Believe it or not... I don't like the bag any more....
> The SAs tried to talk me into getting it of course but I stood my ground.
> *Did that ever happen to you?*


1) Bought orange suede frye tote.
In dark store, looked nice. Plus clerk was psycho-nervous-chatty & I just wanted to get away.
At home, looked as orange suede pancake with handles. No structure. Begging filth/dirt to cling on.
Returned next day. Thankfully, different clerk. Magic return code words = "I didn't love it."

2) The hermes porosus croc orange (color haunts me, apparently) birkin 35. 
I asked to see a birkin. Out of curiosity.
Because people seem excited over these things.
Clerk was thrilled to show it.
Until saw my facial expression.
Then literally threw bag back into box & moved on. 
Omg, was soooooooo UGLY! 

Enjoy more window licking.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> 1)
> 2) The hermes porosus croc orange (color haunts me, apparently) birkin 35.
> I asked to see a birkin. Out of curiosity.
> Because people seem excited over these things.
> Clerk was thrilled to show it.
> Until saw my facial expression.
> Then literally threw bag back into box & moved on.
> Omg, was soooooooo UGLY!



The brilliant cartoonist Roz Chast did a cartoon about why-I-could-never-have-a-$10K-purse. The first frame involved a fractious pen and the rest hit so close to home it forever transformed my dreams of expensive purses. 

Thank you Roz! You've assisted my retirement more than any financial advisor on the planet!


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> The brilliant cartoonist Roz Chast did a cartoon about why-I-could-never-have-a-$10K-purse. The first frame involved a fractious pen and the rest hit so close to home it forever transformed my dreams of expensive purses.
> 
> Thank you Roz! You've assisted my retirement more than any financial advisor on the planet!


Tried to find that cartoon online.
I might need to see it.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> The brilliant cartoonist Roz Chast did a cartoon about why-I-could-never-have-a-$10K-purse. The first frame involved a fractious pen and the rest hit so close to home it forever transformed my dreams of expensive purses.
> 
> Thank you Roz! You've assisted my retirement more than any financial advisor on the planet!


 Did not know name.
Researched.
Seems she loaded her deceased mother's handbags into garbage sacks. And kept almost nothing.
Agreed, someone I would want to chat with over coffee. Definitely.



Ludmilla said:


> Tried to find that cartoon online.
> I might need to see it.


Found this one. Great!


Hopefully @BigPurseSue will share cartoon mentioned.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Did not know name.
> Researched.
> Seems she loaded her deceased mother's handbags into garbage sacks. And kept almost nothing.
> Agreed, someone I would want to chat with over coffee. Definitely.
> 
> 
> Found this one. Great!
> View attachment 4224645
> 
> Hopefully @BigPurseSue will share cartoon mentioned.


Haha! Made my day.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Tried to find that cartoon online.
> I might need to see it.





remainsilly said:


> Did not know name.
> Researched.
> Seems she loaded her deceased mother's handbags into garbage sacks. And kept almost nothing.
> Agreed, someone I would want to chat with over coffee. Definitely.
> 
> 
> Found this one. Great!
> View attachment 4224645
> 
> Hopefully @BigPurseSue will share cartoon mentioned.



Love the Sartre cookbook recipes!  

I searched and searched but couldn't find her cartoon about the disasters awaiting her with a $10K purse. My recollection (often faulty) is that it ran in Newsweek many years ago--eight? ten?--when Birkins first came a widely-known thing. 

I did however find a recent PBS interview with her in which she is wearing a vintage Hermes feather scarf. She loves birds. https://www.pbs.org/video/cartoonist-roz-chast-discusses-her-book-going-into-town-wazdyp/

She discusses the guide book she wrote about New York when she discovered her college-age daughter did not know what a city block was. It is worth watching.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, it's the end of my vacay. I am flying back tomorrow early morning....
Which means I'll have to wake up at 4 a.m.
I am not going to complain. I am lucky to be here.
Everyone has been so nice to me..
I didn't spend much. I just bought myself two Zara T shirts and two tshirts for my brother representing Pink Floyd and The Doors who he is a fan of....
And cosmetics which I cannot find in my place from Prestige, Revlon and Make up Forever..
No bags this time....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's the end of my vacay. I am flying back tomorrow early morning....
> Which means I'll have to wake up at 4 a.m.
> I am not going to complain. I am lucky to be here.
> Everyone has been so nice to me..
> I didn't spend much. I just bought myself two Zara T shirts and two tshirts for my brother representing Pink Floyd and The Doors who he is a fan of....
> And cosmetics which I cannot find in my place from Prestige, Revlon and Make up Forever..
> No bags this time....


Sorry for the end of your vacay, yayy for cosmetics and for your wallet for no new bags!  4 am stinks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Have a good travel tomorrow @Mariapia! 

I think I am getting ill.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Have a good travel tomorrow @Mariapia!
> 
> I think I am getting ill.



Stop that. No getting ill. Murphy says NO. Nein. Nyet.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> I did however find a recent PBS interview with her in which she is wearing a vintage Hermes feather scarf. She loves birds.


I love birds, too.
Thanks for sharing about her.
Classy character.


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, it's the end of my vacay. I am flying back tomorrow early morning....
> Which means I'll have to wake up at 4 a.m.
> I am not going to complain. I am lucky to be here.


Aw. Rough time to leave.
Glad you enjoyed this adventure.
I was forced into similar early departure, upcoming trip.
Must try to be as positive as are you.
But fear I will grumble at train passengers in cold dark hours.


Ludmilla said:


> I think I am getting ill.


This is a bad plan.
Hot baths & sleep will help.


----------



## remainsilly

Well, we all have that nightmare relationship in past.
Which lasts a few months.
Until the charm of his being a psycho loser wears thin.
And grocery bills get too high.

Mine could not find me on social media.
(aha!)
So "reconnected" by mailing a loooooong & crazy letter. 
Much happened to him over the decades. Since we last spoke.
Psychic Silly does not predict his desired "friendship" in future.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Well, we all have that nightmare relationship in past.
> Which lasts a few months.
> Until the charm of his being a psycho loser wears thin.
> And grocery bills get too high.



 



remainsilly said:


> Mine could not find me on social media.
> (aha!)
> So "reconnected" by mailing a loooooong & crazy letter.
> Much happened to him over the decades. Since we last spoke.
> Psychic Silly does not predict his desired "friendship" in future.



Oh no! What are you going to do? I got a letter like that once. From someone I dated _once_ my freshman year in college. Twenty-eight years later... DH scolded me for being rude and not answering it. 

I really don't understand how these alumni organizations keep getting my current address especially since I keep hanging up on their fundraisers.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  This was a long week IMO anyway.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh no! What are you going to do? I got a letter like that once. From someone I dated _once_ my freshman year in college. Twenty-eight years later... DH scolded me for being rude and not answering it.
> 
> I really don't understand how these alumni organizations keep getting my current address especially since I keep hanging up on their fundraisers.



Google.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  This was a long week IMO anyway.



I think so too. 
Ready for the weekend.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Well, we all have that nightmare relationship in past.
> Which lasts a few months.
> Until the charm of his being a psycho loser wears thin.
> And grocery bills get too high.
> 
> Mine could not find me on social media.
> (aha!)
> So "reconnected" by mailing a loooooong & crazy letter.
> Much happened to him over the decades. Since we last spoke.
> Psychic Silly does not predict his desired "friendship" in future.



Not sure why folks think you might want to be friends after all this time. 
It’s usually no accident you haven’t been in contact for 20+ years.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure why folks think you might want to be friends after all this time.
> It’s usually no accident you haven’t been in contact for 20+ years.


So true.


BigPurseSue said:


> Oh no! What are you going to do?


Probably ignore.
Should be harmless, unless I poke the bear with reply.

How did your letter situation end?


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!! This was a long week IMO anyway.


Agreed. Rain. Rain. More rain.
A grey world o' less cycling. Time drags by.


Murphy47 said:


> Google


So much is public record, too.
Yes, google is an information storing demon.
Hopefully people will turn off location feature on phones. And realize google doesn't need to know everything.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure why folks think you might want to be friends after all this time.
> It’s usually no accident you haven’t been in contact for 20+ years.


Seriously!!  I had some guy I briefly dated when I was 16 try to friend me  on Facebook I was like O.M.G.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Seriously!!  I had some guy I briefly dated when I was 16 try to friend me  on Facebook I was like O.M.G.



Hate Facebook.
Only use it for daughters college info.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Hate Facebook.
> Only use it for daughters college info.


It's very strange.
But I suddenly become an idiot, whenever people ask if I'm on fb. Or any sort of messenger service. Or, occasionally, email.
"What? What's that? Like on a computer? Does it require feeding coins into a slot? Does every order come with frites? Do phones not work anymore?! God, save us all from this madness!!!"
Most give up such ideas quickly.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It's very strange.
> But I suddenly become an idiot, whenever people ask if I'm on fb. Or any sort of messenger service. Or, occasionally, email.
> "What? What's that? Like on a computer? Does it require feeding coins into a slot? Does every order come with frites? Do phones not work anymore?! God, save us all from this madness!!!"
> Most give up such ideas quickly.



I love technology. Just hate Facebook. Ridiculous waste of time. 
Hubbie looses HOURS arguing with idiots.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I love technology. Just hate Facebook. Ridiculous waste of time.
> Hubbie looses HOURS arguing with idiots.


I’m sorry but that made me lol .  Your poor dh! I skip past the rediculous political posts and only pay attention to my friends kids and pictures and stuff. Every now and then I mention my thrift obsession but most people don’t get it, nor do most understand the handbag thing we have. Thank goodness for you all!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry but that made me lol .  Your poor dh! I skip past the rediculous political posts and only pay attention to my friends kids and pictures and stuff. Every now and then I mention my thrift obsession but most people don’t get it, nor do most understand the handbag thing we have. Thank goodness for you all!



Ditto. 
Don’t feel bad for hubbie. He does it to himself. Thinks somehow the idiots will suddenly see the light. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry but that made me lol .  Your poor dh! I skip past the rediculous political posts and only pay attention to my friends kids and pictures and stuff. Every now and then I mention my thrift obsession but most people don’t get it, nor do most understand the handbag thing we have. Thank goodness for you all!



Ditto. 
Don’t feel bad for hubbie. He does it to himself. Thinks somehow the idiots will suddenly see the light. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Idiot-person training for dogs:
Step 1=


Repeat step 1, until there is silence or idiot goes away.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Idiot-person training for dogs:
> Step 1=
> View attachment 4229320
> 
> Repeat step 1, until there is silence or idiot goes away.



This is his strategy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Back from the black hole.
It is already Monday over here.
Having my first coffee of the day and thinking about finding a way to avoid office. For ever.
Happy new week everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Back from the black hole.
> It is already Monday over here.
> Having my first coffee of the day and thinking about finding a way to avoid office. For ever.
> Happy new week everyone!


Good morning!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Back from the black hole.
> It is already Monday over here.
> Having my first coffee of the day and thinking about finding a way to avoid office. For ever.
> Happy new week everyone!



No way to do that except retirement. Or win lottery. 
Monday’s are tough.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Back from the black hole.
> It is already Monday over here.
> Having my first coffee of the day and thinking about finding a way to avoid office. For ever.
> Happy new week everyone!


If you eat nothing buy ramen noodle soup, can avoid for awhile.
But not forever.
To this day, I refuse to eat ramen again.


Murphy47 said:


> Monday’s are tough


True dat!

Man packed me a thermos of coffee
Probably saved my life today. Cold!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> If you eat nothing buy ramen noodle soup, can avoid for awhile.
> But not forever.
> To this day, I refuse to eat ramen again.
> 
> True dat!
> 
> Man packed me a thermos of coffee
> Probably saved my life today. Cold!
> View attachment 4229721



Good man!
Knows what’s important in life.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> If you eat nothing buy ramen noodle soup, can avoid for awhile.
> But not forever.
> To this day, I refuse to eat ramen again.
> 
> True dat!
> 
> Man packed me a thermos of coffee
> Probably saved my life today. Cold!
> View attachment 4229721



Good man!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!


Good Morning! 


Murphy47 said:


> No way to do that except retirement. Or win lottery.
> Monday’s are tough.


There needs to be another way. 
Like opening a bar on an island. Maybe I can work at the Happy Mackerel?


remainsilly said:


> If you eat nothing buy ramen noodle soup, can avoid for awhile.
> But not forever.
> To this day, I refuse to eat ramen again.
> 
> True dat!
> 
> Man packed me a thermos of coffee
> Probably saved my life today. Cold!
> View attachment 4229721


Aha. Rain has stopped and you are out and about again.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> There needs to be another way.
> Like opening a bar on an island. Maybe I can work at the Happy Mackerel?
> 
> Aha. Rain has stopped and you are out and about again.



Our landlord would probably adore you and I know WE would be eternally grateful. 
Shall we plan a Halloween bash at the Mackeral?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Aha. Rain has stopped and you are out and about again.


Watch out world!
Also got haircut. Very happy. 
A no-need-for-nail-scissors quality job.

My island bar job, as naked molerat herder, long since dried up.
Need to find another, also. 


Murphy47 said:


> Our landlord would probably adore you and I know WE would be eternally grateful.
> Shall we plan a Halloween bash at the Mackeral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230656


This pumpkin all kind of freaks me out. Creepy.
Party sounds great!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Our landlord would probably adore you and I know WE would be eternally grateful.
> Shall we plan a Halloween bash at the Mackeral?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4230656


We definitely need a Halloween party!
Already on the look out for funny pics. 
Looks like Ms Flyingneedle is also preparing for the decorations. 


remainsilly said:


> Watch out world!
> Also got haircut. Very happy.
> A no-need-for-nail-scissors quality job.
> 
> My island bar job, as naked molerat herder, long since dried up.
> Need to find another, also.
> 
> This pumpkin all kind of freaks me out. Creepy.
> Party sounds great!


Where have all the molerats gone?


----------



## Ludmilla

It is stormy and rainy over here, finally.
Birthday lunch of the boss today. Not very keen on it.
Coworkers are so difficult.
At least yi have changed bags and there might be some bag porn, soon.
Happy Wesnesday everyone!


----------



## MooMooVT

Morning all! It's flurrying here on Band Island this morning and it's still fairly dark. It's a cold, sad place. I'll take out a fun bag to compensate! Have a great day!


----------



## Murphy47

MooMooVT said:


> Morning all! It's flurrying here on Band Island this morning and it's still fairly dark. It's a cold, sad place. I'll take out a fun bag to compensate! Have a great day!



Good morning and welcome! 
Lovely you’ve stopped by! 
We are a lively group of enablers here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Promised bag porn. Miss Choc had a way too long and exhausting day. Her owner is tired and drinking a glass of red wine and about to got to bed.


----------



## Ludmilla

MooMooVT said:


> Morning all! It's flurrying here on Band Island this morning and it's still fairly dark. It's a cold, sad place. I'll take out a fun bag to compensate! Have a great day!


Hello and welcome.
Hehe. This island is a fun place for sure. Not really a sad place. Well, maybe for our landlord after one of our parties at the Happy Mackerel.
Which bag did you choose?


Murphy47 said:


> Good morning and welcome!
> Lovely you’ve stopped by!
> We are a lively group of enablers here.


Enablers? Never!


----------



## Murphy47

Bag ninjas. I love love love that bag Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4231868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised bag porn. Miss Choc had a way too long and exhausting day. Her owner is tired and drinking a glass of red wine and about to got to bed.


Awesome bag!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

MooMooVT said:


> Morning all! It's flurrying here on Band Island this morning and it's still fairly dark. It's a cold, sad place. I'll take out a fun bag to compensate! Have a great day!


Good morning a little late and Welcome!


----------



## Murphy47

Up at the crack of dawn today. Daughter going to run Marine Marathon so off to DC with her grandma so  she was too excited to sleep. 
It’s not even light out yet. 
Boo.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Where have all the molerats gone?


Reminds me of a US folk song...



MooMooVT said:


> Morning all! It's flurrying here on Band Island this morning and it's still fairly dark. It's a cold, sad place. I'll take out a fun bag to compensate! Have a great day!


 Hello there!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4231868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Promised bag porn. Miss Choc had a way too long and exhausting day. Her owner is tired and drinking a glass of red wine and about to got to bed.


Miss Choc is such a winner
Hope you rested well.


Murphy47 said:


> Up at the crack of dawn today. Daughter going to run Marine Marathon so off to DC with her grandma so  she was too excited to sleep.
> It’s not even light out yet.
> Boo.


This sounds very exciting!


----------



## remainsilly

Long distance project now requires me on site.
Hitting the road.
Watched gorgeous sunrise:


Someone tagged along in backseat.
With campomaggi bag:


Dog peed on tiny trees at a truckstop. Then pats from strangers.
I finally noticed was wearing my shirt backwards. 
Note to self: never dress inside dark closet.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Reminds me of a US folk song...
> 
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Miss Choc is such a winner
> Hope you rested well.
> 
> This sounds very exciting!




Grandma is her run supporter. She volunteered cause she loves MARINES. Don’t know how much support she gives to D since she’s busy flirting. Lol


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Long distance project now requires me on site.
> Hitting the road.
> Watched gorgeous sunrise:
> View attachment 4232622
> 
> Someone tagged along in backseat.
> With campomaggi bag:
> View attachment 4232623
> 
> Dog peed on tiny trees at a truckstop. Then pats from strangers.
> I finally noticed was wearing my shirt backwards.
> Note to self: never dress inside dark closet.


remainsilly, every islander here is still trying to find out what your long distance project is...and where you are driving to today....
This sounds so mysterious....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bag ninjas. I love love love that bag Ludmilla.





Tomsmom said:


> Awesome bag!!!


Thank you, ladies. 


Murphy47 said:


> Up at the crack of dawn today. Daughter going to run Marine Marathon so off to DC with her grandma so  she was too excited to sleep.
> It’s not even light out yet.
> Boo.


Sounds like a fun day, though. 


remainsilly said:


> Reminds me of a US folk song...
> 
> 
> Hello there!
> 
> Miss Choc is such a winner
> Hope you rested well.
> 
> This sounds very exciting!



Still tired and had another long day. Waiting for my dinner to get hot.
Then shower.
Thank you for the Choc love. 


remainsilly said:


> Long distance project now requires me on site.
> Hitting the road.
> Watched gorgeous sunrise:
> View attachment 4232622
> 
> Someone tagged along in backseat.
> With campomaggi bag:
> View attachment 4232623
> 
> Dog peed on tiny trees at a truckstop. Then pats from strangers.
> I finally noticed was wearing my shirt backwards.
> Note to self: never dress inside dark closet.


Hehe. Maybe you have started a trend with the shirt.
Hope project went well! 


Murphy47 said:


> Grandma is her run supporter. She volunteered cause she loves MARINES. Don’t know how much support she gives to D since she’s busy flirting. Lol





Mariapia said:


> remainsilly, every islander here is still trying to find out what your long distance project is...and where you are driving to today....
> This sounds so mysterious....


How are you?
Safe and sound back at home?


----------



## Ludmilla

I have lost my heart today.
To a medium Marcie.
Colour: burnt brown.
Why oh why are those darn bags sooooooo expensive??? 
It would be such a perfect bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have lost my heart today.
> To a medium Marcie.
> Colour: burnt brown.
> Why oh why are those darn bags sooooooo expensive???
> It would be such a perfect bag.



The color sounds perfect! I don’t know if I could resist.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The color sounds perfect! I don’t know if I could resist.


It is so much money.
I should not spent it on a bag. 
But yes, resisting is hard.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is so much money.
> I should not spent it on a bag.
> But yes, resisting is hard.


We are all in the same boat, Ludmilla...
On the other hand, it seems you are fed up with the office at the moment and feeling tired.
We have all been there, trying to treat ourselves to a nice bag when we don't find comfort in our working life.
Wait a little before getting Marcie. The one you already have is gorgeous.
Take it out this weekend, wear it for a few days....
There is no rush . Medium Marcie will still be there if you decide to buy it..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia is so wise! Hang in there Ludmilla, be strong!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We are all in the same boat, Ludmilla...
> On the other hand, it seems you are fed up with the office at the moment and feeling tired.
> We have all been there, trying to treat ourselves to a nice bag when we don't find comfort in our working life.
> Wait a little before getting Marcie. The one you already have is gorgeous.
> Take it out this weekend, wear it for a few days....
> There is no rush . Medium Marcie will still be there if you decide to buy it..





Tomsmom said:


> Mariapia is so wise! Hang in there Ludmilla, be strong!


You are both right.
It is another long office day here. Probably no chance to buy a bag as stores close soon. 
Might need the bag after all.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Grandma is her run supporter. She volunteered cause she loves MARINES. Don’t know how much support she gives to D since she’s busy flirting. Lol


I have a new role model!Love it.


Mariapia said:


> remainsilly, every islander here is still trying to find out what your long distance project is...and where you are driving to today....
> This sounds so mysterious....


Aw, thanks.
Nothing very interesting.
Just adult life stuff. 
But, thanks.

We met other dogs & people.
By sunset, vehicle window was this:




Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Maybe you have started a trend with the shirt.
> Hope project went well!


Psychic Silly predicts upcoming backwards-shirt trend!
The Kardashians won't thank me.

At 1 point in project, I kicked rusted metal. Also, a cabinet door fell off.
Is this success?
Maybe.


Ludmilla said:


> I have lost my heart today.
> To a medium Marcie.
> Colour: burnt brown.
> Why oh why are those darn bags sooooooo expensive???
> *It would be such a perfect bag. *


Is there a "stern look" emoji? Because we may need it.


Tomsmom said:


> Mariapia is so wise! Hang in there Ludmilla, be strong!


Agreed, very wise advice.
-------
Oh, f***! It happened.
I wore leggings as pants, to cycle on cool morning.
What have I become?!?!


Also trying new glove clip. Love chums stuff.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I have a new role model!Love it.
> 
> Aw, thanks.
> Nothing very interesting.
> Just adult life stuff.
> But, thanks.
> 
> We met other dogs & people.
> By sunset, vehicle window was this:
> View attachment 4233852
> 
> 
> Psychic Silly predicts upcoming backwards-shirt trend!
> The Kardashians won't thank me.
> 
> At 1 point in project, I kicked rusted metal. Also, a cabinet door fell off.
> Is this success?
> Maybe.
> 
> Is there a "stern look" emoji? Because we may need it.
> 
> Agreed, very wise advice.
> -------
> Oh, f***! It happened.
> I wore leggings as pants, to cycle on cool morning.
> What have I become?!?!
> View attachment 4233851
> 
> Also trying new glove clip. Love chums stuff.



Leggings can be pants as long as they are not see through or worn to anything other than casual events. 
Sadly can’t see photo.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are both right.
> It is another long office day here. Probably no chance to buy a bag as stores close soon.
> Might need the bag after all.


Ludmilla, there are lots of Longchamp bags on sale on vente-privee.com....today....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I have a new role model!Love it.
> 
> Aw, thanks.
> Nothing very interesting.
> Just adult life stuff.
> But, thanks.
> 
> We met other dogs & people.
> By sunset, vehicle window was this:
> View attachment 4233852
> 
> 
> Psychic Silly predicts upcoming backwards-shirt trend!
> The Kardashians won't thank me.
> 
> At 1 point in project, I kicked rusted metal. Also, a cabinet door fell off.
> Is this success?
> Maybe.
> 
> Is there a "stern look" emoji? Because we may need it.
> 
> Agreed, very wise advice.
> -------
> Oh, f***! It happened.
> I wore leggings as pants, to cycle on cool morning.
> What have I become?!?!
> View attachment 4233851
> 
> Also trying new glove clip. Love chums stuff.


Are you going to cycle in winter, too?


Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, there are lots of Longchamp bags on sale on vente-privee.com....today....


Hehe. You cannot tempt me with LC bags, when my heart is set on Marcie.


----------



## Ludmilla

How is everyone doing?
Today it is the first day of German autumn: cold and wet. 
Could have waited until tomorrow as I wanted to visit the autumn fair.
Now, I did not make it to the grocery store. 
Will empty my freezer a bit.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Today it is the first day of German autumn: cold and wet.
> Could have waited until tomorrow as I wanted to visit the autumn fair.
> Now, I did not make it to the grocery store.
> Will empty my freezer a bit.



Yup. It’s a raid the storeroom kinda day! 
Cleaning out closet and swapping out summer for winter clothes. 
Not fun but necessary.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. It’s a raid the storeroom kinda day!
> Cleaning out closet and swapping out summer for winter clothes.
> Not fun but necessary.


Raining here too. I’m supposed to be doing homework but instead I had my nails done, went thrift shopping and picked up my son...I don’t like homework...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Are you going to cycle in winter, too?
> 
> Hehe. You cannot tempt me with LC bags, when my heart is set on Marcie.



 Was just trying.,,,[emoji6]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Are you going to cycle in winter, too?


Yes. You don't remember my ongoing experiments with clothes layers, last winter?
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-1124#post-31948736"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
Bought thermal cycling pants this year=sorted


Ludmilla said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Today it is the first day of German autumn: cold and wet.


We are back to summer.
Fleece jacket = too warm on bike ride today.
I shone as a little sweaty diamond.


Murphy47 said:


> Not fun but necessary.


Speaking of which, dog has developed food allergy.
Found myself in store aisle, staring confused at venison & duck formulations.
My vegetarian D.N.A. may explode. 
Must love my dog.


Tomsmom said:


> I’m supposed to be doing homework but instead I had my nails done, went thrift shopping and picked up my son...I don’t like homework..


 Perfect!


Mariapia said:


> Was just trying.,,,


You are a naughty bagaholic.
----
Aha!
Campomaggi, bags o' beans, my cuppa & new starbucks artist collaboration:
Laolu Senbanjo.
Enjoy the little things.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Was just trying.,,,[emoji6]



How about both? 
There... I enabled. Hee hee


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. It’s a raid the storeroom kinda day!
> Cleaning out closet and swapping out summer for winter clothes.
> Not fun but necessary.


Going to do the cleaning stuff today. It is still raining.
And parents will visit on Thursday, so I really need to do it. 


Tomsmom said:


> Raining here too. I’m supposed to be doing homework but instead I had my nails done, went thrift shopping and picked up my son...I don’t like homework...


No one likes to do homework. 
Good job on procrastinating!


Mariapia said:


> Was just trying.,,,[emoji6]


Hehe. It was worth a try. 


remainsilly said:


> Yes. You don't remember my ongoing experiments with clothes layers, last winter?
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> Bought thermal cycling pants this year=sorted
> 
> We are back to summer.
> Fleece jacket = too warm on bike ride today.
> I shone as a little sweaty diamond.
> 
> Speaking of which, dog has developed food allergy.
> Found myself in store aisle, staring confused at venison & duck formulations.
> My vegetarian D.N.A. may explode.
> Must love my dog.
> 
> Perfect!
> 
> You are a naughty bagaholic.
> ----
> Aha!
> Campomaggi, bags o' beans, my cuppa & new starbucks artist collaboration:
> Laolu Senbanjo.
> Enjoy the little things.
> View attachment 4234966


Poor dog!
Is he not allowed to eat ducks anymore?

Love your campomaggi! And the new artist collaboration.


Murphy47 said:


> How about both?
> There... I enabled. Hee hee


You are all very very bad....


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
It is raining, so I guess there will be no autumn fair for me.
Have to do laundry and cleaning. 
Hope everyone else has more fun stuff on their list...


----------



## Ludmilla

Already packed Miss Marcie for Monday... to fight temptation.


----------



## Mariapia

C


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> It is raining, so I guess there will be no autumn fair for me.
> Have to do laundry and cleaning.
> Hope everyone else has more fun stuff on their list...





Ludmilla said:


> Already packed Miss Marcie for Monday... to fight temptation.



Perfect, Ludmilla! Very wise...
I love Marcies too but they are rather expensive, that's why I suggested Longchamp which is a lot cheaper.
When I was on holiday, I talked to SAs in lots of malls and they all told me that prestigious brands don't sell well at the moment. There were promotions on Stella Mc Cartney, Givenchy and Mc Queen for instance. 
I think that that lots of designs are very similar now and that bag lovers like us probably think they already have the same model at home.
As for the weather... it's horrible in my area . Lots of rain and storms...
The temperatures are not that low but still....
I HATE autumn and winter...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect, Ludmilla! Very wise...
> I love Marcies too but they are rather expensive, that's why I suggested Longchamp which is a lot cheaper.
> When I was on holiday, I talked to SAs in lots of malls and they all told me that prestigious brands don't sell well at the moment. There were promotions on Stella Mc Cartney, Givenchy and Mc Queen for instance.
> I think that that lots of designs are very similar now and that bag lovers like us probably think they already have the same model at home.
> As for the weather... it's horrible in my area . Lots of rain and storms...
> The temperatures are not that low but still....
> I HATE autumn and winter...


The Marcie is outside of my budget, tbh.
It would eat the bigger part of my monthly income and although I am frugal and have saved money I cannot justify buying one. My conscience tells me it would not be right. 
I think you are right regarding styles, but I also think that people have to think twice about spending their money. Esp. rent is skyrocketing at the moment. Bags are just no necessary for life. 
Also, I think that many are a bit fed up with consumerism. We have so much stuff. I often feel too tired to get new things.
If I get Marcie in the end, I will give away/sell other bags. We will see.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The Marcie is outside of my budget, tbh.
> It would eat the bigger part of my monthly income and although I am frugal and have saved money I cannot justify buying one. My conscience tells me it would not be right.
> I think you are right regarding styles, but I also think that people have to think twice about spending their money. Esp. rent is skyrocketing at the moment. Bags are just no necessary for life.
> Also, I think that many are a bit fed up with consumerism. We have so much stuff. I often feel too tired to get new things.
> If I get Marcie in the end, I will give away/sell other bags. We will see.



Good on you for deciding to eat and live indoors. Handbag list can be overwhelming. 
I agree rents are ridiculous everywhere right now. 
Oldest D still at home for that very reason. 
It’s outrageous what landlords charge for half of a windowless closet! 
Stay strong. Buy  yourself a little treat for making the smart decisions [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> The Marcie is outside of my budget, tbh.
> It would eat the bigger part of my monthly income and although I am frugal and have saved money I cannot justify buying one. My conscience tells me it would not be right.
> I think you are right regarding styles, but I also think that people have to think twice about spending their money. Esp. rent is skyrocketing at the moment. Bags are just no necessary for life.
> Also, I think that many are a bit fed up with consumerism. We have so much stuff. I often feel too tired to get new things.
> If I get Marcie in the end, I will give away/sell other bags. We will see.



Good luck with your decision. I totally get you on budgeting and high cost of things. Tbh I should have not bought the Givenchy and then Artsy in one season. One or the other...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Poor dog!
> Is he not allowed to eat ducks anymore?
> 
> Love your campomaggi! And the new artist collaboration.


He was eating chicken. In case that is allergy, switched to venison.
Also, new food has limited ingredients, no grain.
My deep dislike of Lyme-disease-bags=deer accepts this decision.

Thanks.
Campomaggi was great purchase. Happy.
Much improved, when added shoulder strap pad--buckle occasionally dug into bone.


Ludmilla said:


> Already packed Miss Marcie for Monday... to fight temptation.


Good idea!
Get feel for bag style again, to help with decision.


Mariapia said:


> I think that that lots of designs are very similar now and that bag lovers like us probably think they already have the same model at home.


Sooooooooo true.
Honestly, how many ways are there to reinvent a zippered sack?


Ludmilla said:


> Also, I think that many are a bit fed up with consumerism. We have so much stuff. I often feel too tired to get new things.


Old things are easier on the eyes. Less garish, more mellow.


Murphy47 said:


> Oldest D still at home for that very reason.
> It’s outrageous what landlords charge for half of a windowless closet!


Is nice she has option.
My parents were "out at 18" philosophy.
No choice to stay.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, the weather here is absolutely terrible...
Heavy rains, strong winds and thunder storms. 
There might be tornadoes in Corsica this afternoon.
All that because of Adrian...
That's the tempest's name.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> He was eating chicken. In case that is allergy, switched to venison.
> Also, new food has limited ingredients, no grain.
> My deep dislike of Lyme-disease-bags=deer accepts this decision.
> 
> Thanks.
> Campomaggi was great purchase. Happy.
> Much improved, when added shoulder strap pad--buckle occasionally dug into bone.
> 
> Good idea!
> Get feel for bag style again, to help with decision.
> 
> Sooooooooo true.
> Honestly, how many ways are there to reinvent a zippered sack?
> 
> Old things are easier on the eyes. Less garish, more mellow.
> 
> Is nice she has option.
> My parents were "out at 18" philosophy.
> No choice to stay.



So many older parents in the neighborhood have grown kids back home as adults, with spouses and/or grandkids at home we decided to let her finish her education first. 
We have a large (old) house and she’s rarely here so it works out ok. 
If she’s still here at 30 we will renegotiate. Lol. 
Sorry to here about Adrian. Hoping it doesn’t get too bad where you are, Mariapia.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> All that because of Adrian...
> That's the tempest's name.


I recently met a child named Adrian. He waved & said, "Hello!" Very polite & un-tempest-like.
His tiny dog's name was Pooka.
Pooka could be a category 6 hurricane.



Murphy47 said:


> So many older parents in the neighborhood have grown kids back home as adults, with spouses and/or grandkids at home we decided to let her finish her education first.


 Very good plan.
---
Omg, sunshine!
Had nice coffee/snack break in park:


(stray dog was sneaking up, during photo--smelled food And I'm a softie.)

Saw amazing spider web:


Later found new use for another rotating heroclip:


(also softie about rescuing 1/2 dead plants from clearance shelves)


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So many older parents in the neighborhood have grown kids back home as adults, with spouses and/or grandkids at home we decided to let her finish her education first.
> We have a large (old) house and she’s rarely here so it works out ok.
> If she’s still here at 30 we will renegotiate. Lol.
> Sorry to here about Adrian. Hoping it doesn’t get too bad where you are, Mariapia.


In Italy lots of 30 year old people still live with their parents....
No negotiation. Everyone is delighted. Especially la mamma.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> In Italy lots of 30 year old people still live with their parents....
> No negotiation. Everyone is delighted. Especially la mamma.



It has a few challenges: two grown women in the kitchen can be difficult. And some days she reverts to being 5 and then I want to smack her. 
Rents are just ridiculous most places. I’d rather she got her feet under her than move out and boomerang back.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  It’s a clear but chilly morning here. I arrived at work early enough to score an awesome parking space...it’s the little things, lol!  

Miss 20 is still home, she chose not to go away for college and dh and I were totally ok with that. Miss 17 however is looking to dorm, I support her but will miss her terribly.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  It’s a clear but chilly morning here. I arrived at work early enough to score an awesome parking space...it’s the little things, lol!
> 
> Miss 20 is still home, she chose not to go away for college and dh and I were totally ok with that. Miss 17 however is looking to dorm, I support her but will miss her terribly.



Isn’t it odd how they don’t want to share a bathroom with a sibling but will do so at college with 80 girls on their dorm floor? 
A good parking spot makes a good start to the day!


----------



## remainsilly

My dog continues to live at home.
Contributes with daily income of mud, gnawed twigs & being extremely smooshy-face/photogenic.

But see no point where he'll become financially independent. Or able to brush own teeth.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good on you for deciding to eat and live indoors. Handbag list can be overwhelming.
> I agree rents are ridiculous everywhere right now.
> Oldest D still at home for that very reason.
> It’s outrageous what landlords charge for half of a windowless closet!
> Stay strong. Buy  yourself a little treat for making the smart decisions [emoji8][emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


True!
I lived away while uni and returned under the roof of my parents at 27.
It was hard at first, but we settled. It helped a lot that I had my own appartment in their house. Lived there for almost 8 years. I think we all miss it. 
(Smart bag decisions suck.  )


Tomsmom said:


> Good luck with your decision. I totally get you on budgeting and high cost of things. Tbh I should have not bought the Givenchy and then Artsy in one season. One or the other...


Hmmm. I might break down, still. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the weather here is absolutely terrible...
> Heavy rains, strong winds and thunder storms.
> There might be tornadoes in Corsica this afternoon.
> All that because of Adrian...
> That's the tempest's name.


I heard about your bad weather.
We have troubles, too. But not as bad as Italy. 
How are you?


remainsilly said:


> I recently met a child named Adrian. He waved & said, "Hello!" Very polite & un-tempest-like.
> His tiny dog's name was Pooka.
> Pooka could be a category 6 hurricane.
> 
> Very good plan.
> ---
> Omg, sunshine!
> Had nice coffee/snack break in park:
> View attachment 4236929
> 
> (stray dog was sneaking up, during photo--smelled food And I'm a softie.)
> 
> Saw amazing spider web:
> View attachment 4236930
> 
> Later found new use for another rotating heroclip:
> View attachment 4236932
> 
> (also softie about rescuing 1/2 dead plants from clearance shelves)


I like your new plant!


remainsilly said:


> My dog continues to live at home.
> Contributes with daily income of mud, gnawed twigs & being extremely smooshy-face/photogenic.
> 
> But see no point where he'll become financially independent. Or able to brush own teeth.


Muahahaha.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag porn!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn!
> View attachment 4237798



Total drool. Need bag ninjas. 
At first I though the white cord was a store leash ( to keep people from shoplifting) and wondered , how that happened. 
Then I realize it was apple charger. 
D’oh. 
Love that bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn!
> View attachment 4237798


Beautiful!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I like your new plant!


Thanks. I call this type, "airplane plant."
Others call it, "spider plant."
Cleans air wonderfully in rooms.


Ludmilla said:


> Muahahaha.


I like your evil laugh.  
Perfect for Halloween!


Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn!
> View attachment 4237798


This is large marcie?
Color looks different each photo--magic chameleon. Love it.
----
Watched movies:
Paddington2 & Coco


Despite unfavorable reviews, really liked Paddington2!


Coco unusual, but interesting. Good themes & HILARIOUS dog character!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Total drool. Need bag ninjas.
> At first I though the white cord was a store leash ( to keep people from shoplifting) and wondered , how that happened.
> Then I realize it was apple charger.
> D’oh.
> Love that bag.


Thank you. 
Yes, charger is peeking out. Realised after taking pic.


Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you! Unfortunately, carrying bag fueld Marcie lust even more. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks. I call this type, "airplane plant."
> Others call it, "spider plant."
> Cleans air wonderfully in rooms.
> 
> I like your evil laugh.
> Perfect for Halloween!
> 
> This is large marcie?
> Color looks different each photo--magic chameleon. Love it.
> ----
> Watched movies:
> Paddington2 & Coco
> 
> 
> Despite unfavorable reviews, really liked Paddington2!
> 
> 
> Coco unusual, but interesting. Good themes & HILARIOUS dog character!


Yes large Marcie.
Bag is HUGE. Bottomless pit. Good for carrying files and stuff, but daily things drown in this bag.
Have not seen P2 yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Halloween, ladies!
Any plans at the Mackerel?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Halloween, ladies!
> Any plans at the Mackerel?



I am on my way to New Orleans. 
8 hours in car so far. 
Need beverage. Pour me a tall one!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn!
> View attachment 4237798


Your Marcie it to die for, Ludmilla.
We know the medium one is still on your mind, though.
I felt the same about the Carolina Herrera for about ten days, went to the boutique 4 times.
And when I thought I was going to buy it, I realized I was not in love any more.
But Marcie is irresistible ....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Your Marcie it to die for, Ludmilla.
> We know the medium one is still on your mind, though.
> I felt the same about the Carolina Herrera for about ten days, went to the boutique 4 times.
> And when I thought I was going to buy it, I realized I was not in love any more.
> But Marcie is irresistible ....


I’ve done that too Mariapia, realized it wasn’t true love before it was too late lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve done that too Mariapia, realized it wasn’t true love before it was too late lol.


We have been lucky, Tomsmom. The latest bag I bought is my Longchamp 3D. It had been on my mind for more than one year. I didn't want to pay full price and waited till I found it on sale.
Same for my Lancel Charlie and Longchamp Cuir.
There are bags I am interested in like the Loewe Hammock, the Céline Big Bag but I am not ready to spend €2000 on them. 
It's a lot of money and I know that there will always be another one ..
Crazy thought but it helps me resist temptation right now...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes large Marcie.
> Bag is HUGE. Bottomless pit. Good for carrying files and stuff, but daily things drown in this bag.
> Have not seen P2 yet.


P2 is worth seeing. I will watch it again.

Hmm. I hear tiny bag excuse worm, drilling its holes through being sensible.


Ludmilla said:


> Halloween, ladies!
> Any plans at the Mackerel?


After I met the freaky witchipoo there, went home.
Everyone found her stare unsetting.


Must be November--many psychos reappear & act up then. Unsure why.



Murphy47 said:


> I am on my way to New Orleans.
> 8 hours in car so far.
> Need beverage. Pour me a tall one!


Have a safe trip!



Mariapia said:


> I felt the same about the Carolina Herrera for about ten days, went to the boutique 4 times.
> And when I thought I was going to buy it, I realized I was not in love any more.





Tomsmom said:


> I’ve done that too Mariapia, realized it wasn’t true love before it was too late lol.


Oddly, quotes remind me of a few past dating experiences.
And incredible relief of walking away.



Mariapia said:


> We have been lucky, Tomsmom.



Bag/slg home spa evening. Was nice to pull items from shelves, revisit happy memories & care for leather.


Feel lucky to own these styles. Especially older mulberry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am on my way to New Orleans.
> 8 hours in car so far.
> Need beverage. Pour me a tall one!


Safe travels!


Mariapia said:


> Your Marcie it to die for, Ludmilla.
> We know the medium one is still on your mind, though.
> I felt the same about the Carolina Herrera for about ten days, went to the boutique 4 times.
> And when I thought I was going to buy it, I realized I was not in love any more.
> But Marcie is irresistible ....


Medium Marcie is irresistible. But, not sure regarding the money. Guilty feeling might destroy  perfect bag happiness. 


remainsilly said:


> P2 is worth seeing. I will watch it again.
> 
> Hmm. I hear tiny bag excuse worm, drilling its holes through being sensible.
> 
> After I met the freaky witchipoo there, went home.
> Everyone found her stare unsetting.
> View attachment 4239408
> 
> Must be November--many psychos reappear & act up then. Unsure why.
> 
> 
> Have a safe trip!
> 
> 
> 
> Oddly, quotes remind me of a few past dating experiences.
> And incredible relief of walking away.
> 
> 
> 
> Bag/slg home spa evening. Was nice to pull items from shelves, revisit happy memories & care for leather.
> View attachment 4239421
> 
> Feel lucky to own these styles. Especially older mulberry.


Love your "older" Mulberry bags!
Hehe. And those dog pics!


----------



## Ludmilla

Large Marcie chilling at the country house. Father's birthday tomorrow.
And Mulb Alexa is about to go to the Irish Pub this evening.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4239706
> 
> Large Marcie chilling at the country house. Father's birthday tomorrow.
> And Mulb Alexa is about to go to the Irish Pub this evening.


Gorgeous bag.
And Alexa will be perfect for the Irish Pub too 
Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla.
It's still raining here and I have spent the afternoon at home.
Fortunately I am meeting two friends tomorrow...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous bag.
> And Alexa will be perfect for the Irish Pub too
> Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla.
> It's still raining here and I have spent the afternoon at home.
> Fortunately I am meeting two friends tomorrow...


Thank you Mariapia!
Hope you had a lot of fun with your friends. 
Which bag did you carry?
Still rain?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4239706
> 
> Large Marcie chilling at the country house. Father's birthday tomorrow.
> And Mulb Alexa is about to go to the Irish Pub this evening.


Aw, lovely with the wee animal


Ludmilla said:


> Which bag did you carry?


Yes, Mariapia! I am curious, too!
---
Ah, life takes weird turnings.
On road again.
Discovered another soulmate:


*It's Christmas* at starbucks, with campomaggi messenger:


Sunset reflection study:


Oddly peaceful mood, bit other worldly. Like it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you Mariapia!
> Hope you had a lot of fun with your friends.
> Which bag did you carry?
> Still rain?


No more heavy rains but.... I was carrying my Longchamp....
Yes I had a lot of fun with my two friends...
I don't see them that much unfortunately as they don't live in my town but it's always a pleasure to be with them.
How did your father's birthday go? I suppose he got lovely presents. I remember last year's cardigan.


----------



## remainsilly

Bike repair day.
We avoided these for awhile. Started to believe fantasy world of "no more work ever!"
So wrong.
But brakes are tickedy-boo again.
Ready to launch.

Silly lesson o' day:
Just wave to the guy, carrying rake down middle of road.
Must have his reasons.
He'll wave in return. And smile.
Then continue carrying his rake down middle of road.
All good.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Grey sky... but South winds. Meaning temperatures will be around 20 degrees in the afternoon.
But that won't stop the rain....
Have a happy Sunday, girls!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aw, lovely with the wee animal
> 
> Yes, Mariapia! I am curious, too!
> ---
> Ah, life takes weird turnings.
> On road again.
> Discovered another soulmate:
> View attachment 4241274
> 
> *It's Christmas* at starbucks, with campomaggi messenger:
> View attachment 4241284
> 
> Sunset reflection study:
> View attachment 4241276
> 
> Oddly peaceful mood, bit other worldly. Like it.


Those pics are great! Esp. sign on truck. 
Oh my, Christmas is starting around here, too. Ate alredy 2 lebkuchen. Feel a bit sick in my stomach, now. 


Mariapia said:


> No more heavy rains but.... I was carrying my Longchamp....
> Yes I had a lot of fun with my two friends...
> I don't see them that much unfortunately as they don't live in my town but it's always a pleasure to be with them.
> How did your father's birthday go? I suppose he got lovely presents. I remember last year's cardigan.


Father's birthday was good. Lots of cake and other nice things to eat.
Yes, he got the cardigan last year for Christmas. This year nothing too special. Sister bought sherry. I learned that I do not like Sherry. At all. 
Glad you had fun with your friends. Hopefully you can see them again, soon.


remainsilly said:


> Bike repair day.
> We avoided these for awhile. Started to believe fantasy world of "no more work ever!"
> So wrong.
> But brakes are tickedy-boo again.
> Ready to launch.
> 
> Silly lesson o' day:
> Just wave to the guy, carrying rake down middle of road.
> Must have his reasons.
> He'll wave in return. And smile.
> Then continue carrying his rake down middle of road.
> All good.


Ah no! Bike is acting up again?
Maybe it is ready for winter sleep?


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Grey sky... but South winds. Meaning temperatures will be around 20 degrees in the afternoon.
> But that won't stop the rain....
> Have a happy Sunday, girls!


Happy Sunday!
Getting ready for the train.
We should get 20 C next week. What happened to November?!


----------



## Murphy47

It’s 70 degrees here in New Orleans. Packing up to head home. 
Had a nice trip. 
I picked up a small Longchamp. Already being packed so will have to post later. 
Weather will be rainy and 40 when we arrive home. Quite the packing challenge. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



This is the Coach mini bag I’ve been carrying around. Perfect for just the bare essentials. 
Off to breakfast.


----------



## Mariapia

Lovely bag, Murphy! Perfect for travelling and more....
And I love the desk and the lamp too.
I am glad you enjoyed some warm weather before winter comes to your place.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Those pics are great! Esp. sign on truck.
> Oh my, Christmas is starting around here, too. Ate alredy 2 lebkuchen. Feel a bit sick in my stomach, now.
> 
> Father's birthday was good. Lots of cake and other nice things to eat.
> Yes, he got the cardigan last year for Christmas. This year nothing too special. Sister bought sherry. I learned that I do not like Sherry. At all.
> Glad you had fun with your friends. Hopefully you can see them again, soon.
> 
> Ah no! Bike is acting up again?
> Maybe it is ready for winter sleep?
> 
> Happy Sunday!
> Getting ready for the train.
> We should get 20 C next week. What happened to November?!


Global warming and all, Ludmilla.
Let's enjoy the warm temperatures.
I think winter will be very cold this year. 
I got my electricity bill a few weeks ago and it included last year's winter.....
It corresponded to the price of a medium Marcie....


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It’s 70 degrees here in New Orleans. Packing up to head home.
> Had a nice trip.
> I picked up a small Longchamp. Already being packed so will have to post later.
> Weather will be rainy and 40 when we arrive home. Quite the packing challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242715
> 
> This is the Coach mini bag I’ve been carrying around. Perfect for just the bare essentials.
> Off to breakfast.


Have a safe trip home!  Great bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Global warming and all, Ludmilla.
> Let's enjoy the warm temperatures.
> I think winter will be very cold this year.
> I got my electricity bill a few weeks ago and it included last year's winter.....
> It corresponded to the price of a medium Marcie....



Oooh. That hurts.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Those pics are great! Esp. sign on truck.
> Oh my, Christmas is starting around here, too. Ate alredy 2 lebkuchen. Feel a bit sick in my stomach, now.


Thanks.
Lebkuchen! I neeeeeeeds it!


Ludmilla said:


> Ah no! Bike is acting up again?
> Maybe it is ready for winter sleep?


I cleaned its drive train, after ride today.
It must deal with staying awake at inconvenient times. As does its rider.


Ludmilla said:


> We should get 20 C next week. What happened to November?!


C'mon heat! Hold on through January!


Murphy47 said:


> It’s 70 degrees here in New Orleans. Packing up to head home.
> Had a nice trip.
> I picked up a small Longchamp. Already being packed so will have to post later.
> Weather will be rainy and 40 when we arrive home. Quite the packing challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242715
> 
> This is the Coach mini bag I’ve been carrying around. Perfect for just the bare essentials.
> Off to breakfast.


Oooooooooh! Love the coach!
Bag ninjas.....here, ninja, ninja....


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!



Good morning to all! 
Does dirty laundry multiply in suitcase on was home?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning to all!
> Does dirty laundry multiply in suitcase on was home?


Morning everyone!
A friend of mine spent three weeks on a tour in Asia. Changed hotels everyday. Laundry was out of the question of course. Only once was she able to use the hotel laundry service.
When she went home she thought she would go crazy with the kilos of dirty clothes she put into the washer.
Ironing was next..


----------



## remainsilly

Hello!
Glad @Murphy47 is home safe.
Busy with some travel plans, also. Among other projects. Bit tired.


Mariapia said:


> Morning everyone!
> A friend of mine spent three weeks on a tour in Asia. Changed hotels everyday. Laundry was out of the question of course. Only once was she able to use the hotel laundry service.
> When she went home she thought she would go crazy with the kilos of dirty clothes she put into the washer.
> Ironing was next..


Sounds a fun trip!
I take small bottle of laundry liquid & wash stuff in sinks.
Helps with undies, socks, shirts on trips.
Saves pack space.
Not so great with jeans or jackets.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hello!
> Glad @Murphy47 is home safe.
> Busy with some travel plans, also. Among other projects. Bit tired.
> 
> Sounds a fun trip!
> I take small bottle of laundry liquid & wash stuff in sinks.
> Helps with undies, socks, shirts on trips.
> Saves pack space.
> Not so great with jeans or jackets.



I hear ya. 
Hubbie dribbled got so juice all over himself early in the day and he complained until I got him in a fresh outfit.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello!
> Glad @Murphy47 is home safe.
> Busy with some travel plans, also. Among other projects. Bit tired.
> 
> Sounds a fun trip!
> I take small bottle of laundry liquid & wash stuff in sinks.
> Helps with undies, socks, shirts on trips.
> Saves pack space.
> Not so great with jeans or jackets.


I do the same. My friend couldn't do it because her clothes didn't dry during the night...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’s 70 degrees here in New Orleans. Packing up to head home.
> Had a nice trip.
> I picked up a small Longchamp. Already being packed so will have to post later.
> Weather will be rainy and 40 when we arrive home. Quite the packing challenge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4242715
> 
> This is the Coach mini bag I’ve been carrying around. Perfect for just the bare essentials.
> Off to breakfast.


Love it!


Mariapia said:


> Global warming and all, Ludmilla.
> Let's enjoy the warm temperatures.
> *I think winter will be very cold this year.*
> I got my electricity bill a few weeks ago and it included last year's winter.....
> It corresponded to the price of a medium Marcie....


My mother keeps predicting the same. 
My electricity bill was modest, thank God. I would be very unhappy to get a bill that corresponds with the price of a medium Marcie....


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Lebkuchen! I neeeeeeeds it!
> 
> I cleaned its drive train, after ride today.
> It must deal with staying awake at inconvenient times. As does its rider.
> 
> C'mon heat! Hold on through January!
> 
> Oooooooooh! Love the coach!
> Bag ninjas.....here, ninja, ninja....


Hehe. Lebkuchen do not taste good in heat. They need winter cold.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
Returned very late from the office.
Boss is one of those time wasters who lets everyone sit around... for nothing. 
Need to do laundry. But, too tired today.
Headaches thanks to spring weather.
But, green bag on tour.


Picture is very dark... maybe better pic tomorrow?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Returned very late from the office.
> Boss is one of those time wasters who lets everyone sit around... for nothing.
> Need to do laundry. But, too tired today.
> Headaches thanks to spring weather.
> But, green bag on tour.
> View attachment 4243997
> 
> Picture is very dark... maybe better pic tomorrow?



Gorgeous green!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Returned very late from the office.
> Boss is one of those time wasters who lets everyone sit around... for nothing.
> Need to do laundry. But, too tired today.
> Headaches thanks to spring weather.
> But, green bag on tour.
> View attachment 4243997
> 
> Picture is very dark... maybe better pic tomorrow?


I wonder what would happen if everyone left the meeting at the same time when they thought enough was enough. I have heard that when the boss is a woman meetings are much shorter.
Congrats on your green bag, Ludmilla. Green is my favourite colour when it comes to clothes but it's very difficult to find a lovely green bag like yours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous green!


Thank you!


Mariapia said:


> I wonder what would happen if everyone left the meeting at the same time when they thought enough was enough. I have heard that when the boss is a woman meetings are much shorter.
> Congrats on your green bag, Ludmilla. Green is my favourite colour when it comes to clothes but it's very difficult to find a lovely green bag like yours.


I would just go, but my colleagues would not.
They lack sense for revolution and self protection.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I would just go, but my colleagues would not.
> They lack sense for revolution and self protection.


It happened once where I was  working at the time.
There were so many after work meetings that everyone was going nuts.
We ALL decided to skip one. Didn't say anything to the boss.
To tell you the truth lots of us were afraid some of the colleagues might attend it.
But no... we all went home at the end of the day and wondered what the boss would say on the following morning...
Well... she ( it was a lady) didn't say anything, not a word to anyone of us.
As if there had been no planned meeting at all.
I think she learnt her lesson.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya.
> Hubbie dribbled got so juice all over himself early in the day and he complained until I got him in a fresh outfit.







Mariapia said:


> I do the same. My friend couldn't do it because her clothes didn't dry during the night...


Hmm. Yes.
Is problem in wet climates.
My shoes did not dry.
Quick-dry synthetics are the only hope, imo. Or wrinkled silk.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Lebkuchen do not taste good in heat. They need winter cold.


I'd risk it. To be warm.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> Returned very late from the office.
> Boss is one of those time wasters who lets everyone sit around... for nothing.
> Need to do laundry. But, too tired today.
> Headaches thanks to spring weather.
> But, green bag on tour.
> View attachment 4243997
> 
> Picture is very dark... maybe better pic tomorrow?


Bag is great color & soft looking.
How was it to carry?

Ah, yes. Time wasters. Dealing with 1 on my long-distance project.
Rather than more driving, sent someone else to handle today's issue.
F***it. Next time, renting plane. Quicker.

Cycling instead. Through the foggy cold of fading green landscape. Turning towards winter.


Squirrels resemble liquid ribbons o' fur, when run across roadways. Cool.
Not cool=suicide squirrel squad, racing in front of bike on hill.


Ludmilla said:


> I would just go, but my colleagues would not.
> They lack sense for revolution and self protection.


 Rock on, my friend.


Mariapia said:


> Well... she ( it was a lady) didn't say anything, not a word to anyone of us.
> As if there had been no planned meeting at all.
> I think she learnt her lesson.


 Brilliant teamwork!
Must store this idea for later needs...


----------



## Tomsmom

Good Morning!  Happy Thursday .


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good Morning!  Happy Thursday .



Happy Thursday! 
Very cold here. Snow in the forecast for tonight. 
Boo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Very cold here. Snow in the forecast for tonight.
> Boo.


Ughhh on the snow!  Too early !  We’ve had a really nice couple of days, sunny and in the 60’s.  

On the bag front still in my artsy. Need suggestions on ways to use the cles I scored a month or so ago. I have a cute change purse already .


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Very cold here. Snow in the forecast for tonight.
> Boo.


Run back to warmer NOLA, stat!



Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh on the snow!  Too early !  We’ve had a really nice couple of days, sunny and in the 60’s.
> 
> On the bag front still in my artsy. Need suggestions on ways to use the cles I scored a month or so ago. I have a cute change purse already .


I use lv key cles inside iena, to hold breath strips & lip balm.


Another quirk-- I neeeeeeeed little pouch to hold these items.
For quick access + avoids any melty/disaster mess. 
Every bag gets one--cute coin pouches usually become one.
Easy to detach & stuff into pocket, if just grab wallet & go.
Hopes helps.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Run back to warmer NOLA, stat!
> 
> 
> I use lv key cles inside iena, to hold breath strips & lip balm.
> View attachment 4246471
> 
> Another quirk-- I neeeeeeeed little pouch to hold these items.
> For quick access + avoids any melty/disaster mess.
> Every bag gets one--cute coin pouches usually become one.
> Easy to detach & stuff into pocket, if just grab wallet & go.
> Hopes helps.


I have 2 pouches to organize I like the idea of lip balm thanks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It happened once where I was  working at the time.
> There were so many after work meetings that everyone was going nuts.
> We ALL decided to skip one. Didn't say anything to the boss.
> To tell you the truth lots of us were afraid some of the colleagues might attend it.
> But no... we all went home at the end of the day and wondered what the boss would say on the following morning...
> Well... she ( it was a lady) didn't say anything, not a word to anyone of us.
> As if there had been no planned meeting at all.
> I think she learnt her lesson.


This was quite brave. 
I like it a lot. 


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4245687
> 
> 
> Hmm. Yes.
> Is problem in wet climates.
> My shoes did not dry.
> Quick-dry synthetics are the only hope, imo. Or wrinkled silk.
> 
> I'd risk it. To be warm.
> 
> Bag is great color & soft looking.
> How was it to carry?
> 
> Ah, yes. Time wasters. Dealing with 1 on my long-distance project.
> Rather than more driving, sent someone else to handle today's issue.
> F***it. Next time, renting plane. Quicker.
> 
> Cycling instead. Through the foggy cold of fading green landscape. Turning towards winter.
> View attachment 4245689
> 
> Squirrels resemble liquid ribbons o' fur, when run across roadways. Cool.
> Not cool=suicide squirrel squad, racing in front of bike on hill.
> 
> Rock on, my friend.
> 
> Brilliant teamwork!
> Must store this idea for later needs...


Ups. You killed a squirrel?
Boo on time water on long time project.

Regarding Aphrodite:
Hmmm. Not a fan of the leather. It is lacking texture and gives bag a boring look imo. 


Murphy47 said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Very cold here. Snow in the forecast for tonight.
> Boo.


Snow! Did you get some?


Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh on the snow!  Too early !  We’ve had a really nice couple of days, sunny and in the 60’s.
> 
> On the bag front still in my artsy. Need suggestions on ways to use the cles I scored a month or so ago. I have a cute change purse already .


Yay on carrying Artsy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hana today.
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Not cool=suicide squirrel squad, racing in front of bike on hill.



Please be careful RemainSilly. A friend lost half his teeth to a squirrel that ran in front of his bike. Spent the next year getting implants. And the next two years arguing with his insurance. 

Laugh of the day since we're talking about husbands who dribble and teeth. I recently got my first electric toothbrush. Asked husband how he keeps from dribbling toothpaste all over himself when he uses his electric toothbrush. Simple he said. He brushes his teeth in the nude, then jumps in the shower to wash off all the splattered toothpaste. He was perfectly serious.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hana today.
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 4247267


I love the color of this bag!  Nice choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Very cold here. Snow in the forecast for tonight.
> Boo.


I lived in a mountain village for 8 years and hated snow..
Has the snow stopped, Murphy?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hana today.
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 4247267


I don't remember Hana, Ludmilla.
Is she new in the family?
She is gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!  Another great day another great parking space . It’s the little things...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I lived in a mountain village for 8 years and hated snow..
> Has the snow stopped, Murphy?



Nope. Turned slushy as it’s not really cold enough for it. Just making a sloppy mess for traffics this morning. 
It’s time to pick up cap and gown for D graduation next month. Yay. 
Anyone else think it’s too early for holiday commercials and Xmas music?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. Turned slushy as it’s not really cold enough for it. Just making a sloppy mess for traffics this morning.
> It’s time to pick up cap and gown for D graduation next month. Yay.
> Anyone else think it’s too early for holiday commercials and Xmas music?


We have no Xmas music here but Xmas decorations and commercials have started.
I think it's too early too...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We have no Xmas music here but Xmas decorations and commercials have started.
> I think it's too early too...



Exactly. Hard to maintain any excitement by the time the actual season gets here.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ups. You killed a squirrel?
> Boo on time water on long time project.
> 
> Regarding Aphrodite:
> Hmmm. Not a fan of the leather. It is lacking texture and gives bag a boring look imo.


No, avoided hitting several tree rats.
Who decided to run across road.
Then stop & wonder about the not-car, speeding at them downhill.
Sadly, many people/drivers resemble squirrels in roadway behavior.
Kinda drift-stop-rush, because fumbling with phones or simply mental.
Then see bike & . Freeze.
Or pedal-to-floor, to "win" race to stoplight queue.

Hmm. Suggest add charm to aphrodite.
See if improves interest.
Tollwood approaches--might find something there.
Until then...tie scarf to handle? @Murphy47 does this very stylishly. She will have ideas.


Ludmilla said:


> Hana today.
> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 4247267


 Love textural play on hana!


BigPurseSue said:


> Please be careful RemainSilly. A friend lost half his teeth to a squirrel that ran in front of his bike. Spent the next year getting implants. And the next two years arguing with his insurance.
> 
> Laugh of the day since we're talking about husbands who dribble and teeth. I recently got my first electric toothbrush. Asked husband how he keeps from dribbling toothpaste all over himself when he uses his electric toothbrush. Simple he said. He brushes his teeth in the nude, then jumps in the shower to wash off all the splattered toothpaste. He was perfectly serious.


Thanks.
It's a different world, riding streets on bicycle.
Potholes & road construction can be deadly, if not marked by work crews.
Debris from lawn mowers can fling & slice leg.
And chubby cheeked vermin become threats, without front bumper or windscreen.
I love it.


Hope your friend continues to heal. Losing teeth is rough.

Your hubby & toothpaste = .


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!  Another great day another great parking space . It’s the little things...


Yes. So true.


Murphy47 said:


> Anyone else think it’s too early for holiday commercials and Xmas music?


I...like...it....this year.
Feeling Christmas-y early. Watched holiday movies, as wrapped gifts.
(Upcoming trip required early shopping.)
Next year, may roll eyes at it all again. No telling.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> No, avoided hitting several tree rats.
> Who decided to run across road.
> Then stop & wonder about the not-car, speeding at them downhill.
> Sadly, many people/drivers resemble squirrels in roadway behavior.
> Kinda drift-stop-rush, because fumbling with phones or simply mental.
> Then see bike & . Freeze.
> Or pedal-to-floor, to "win" race to stoplight queue.
> 
> Hmm. Suggest add charm to aphrodite.
> See if improves interest.
> Tollwood approaches--might find something there.
> Until then...tie scarf to handle? @Murphy47 does this very stylishly. She will have ideas.
> 
> Love textural play on hana!
> 
> Thanks.
> It's a different world, riding streets on bicycle.
> Potholes & road construction can be deadly, if not marked by work crews.
> Debris from lawn mowers can fling & slice leg.
> And chubby cheeked vermin become threats, without front bumper or windscreen.
> I love it.
> View attachment 4247477
> 
> Hope your friend continues to heal. Losing teeth is rough.
> 
> Your hubby & toothpaste = .
> 
> Yes. So true.
> 
> I...like...it....this year.
> Feeling Christmas-y early. Watched holiday movies, as wrapped gifts.
> (Upcoming trip required early shopping.)
> Next year, may roll eyes at it all again. No telling.



It’s hard to say with holidays. 
App not working well for me. Didn’t see all those posts til u quoted them.


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Saturday fellow islanders.
Wind chill here is 9. It’s only November. Boo.  
Will be switching to leather bag as it’s too cold for any other kind. 
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Not able to see anyone’s post that lives on the other side of the pond at the moment unless it’s quoted. Bizarre and frustrating. 
I am thinking of you all and hoping the stupid app gets to working right. 
Cheers !


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Saturday fellow islanders.
> Wind chill here is 9. It’s only November. Boo.
> Will be switching to leather bag as it’s too cold for any other kind.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Not able to see anyone’s post that lives on the other side of the pond at the moment unless it’s quoted. Bizarre and frustrating.
> I am thinking of you all and hoping the stupid app gets to working right.
> Cheers !


It’s chilly here but not quite as cold as you Murphy!  Just went food shopping the glamorous life I lead...off to TJ Maxx with miss 12!


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Please be careful RemainSilly. A friend lost half his teeth to a squirrel that ran in front of his bike. Spent the next year getting implants. And the next two years arguing with his insurance.
> 
> Laugh of the day since we're talking about husbands who dribble and teeth. I recently got my first electric toothbrush. Asked husband how he keeps from dribbling toothpaste all over himself when he uses his electric toothbrush. Simple he said. He brushes his teeth in the nude, then jumps in the shower to wash off all the splattered toothpaste. He was perfectly serious.


Hehe. He is full of resources. 


Tomsmom said:


> I love the color of this bag!  Nice choice!


Thank you! 


Mariapia said:


> I don't remember Hana, Ludmilla.
> Is she new in the family?
> She is gorgeous!


Almost new.
Got her in July. Did not carry her many times. 


Murphy47 said:


> Nope. Turned slushy as it’s not really cold enough for it. Just making a sloppy mess for traffics this morning.
> It’s time to pick up cap and gown for D graduation next month. Yay.
> Anyone else think it’s too early for holiday commercials and Xmas music?


Here it is too warm for Christmas stuff.
But, they got the lights out and stores do their windows.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We have no Xmas music here but Xmas decorations and commercials have started.
> I think it's too early too...





Murphy47 said:


> Exactly. Hard to maintain any excitement by the time the actual season gets here.


Well tomorrow is our first official Christmas season day (for protestants): St.Martin. It is like (the Catholic) Dec 6 (St. Nikoloaus). A bag full of sweets, nuts and oranges for kids (although this has escalated to bigger presents).


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> No, avoided hitting several tree rats.
> Who decided to run across road.
> Then stop & wonder about the not-car, speeding at them downhill.
> Sadly, many people/drivers resemble squirrels in roadway behavior.
> Kinda drift-stop-rush, because fumbling with phones or simply mental.
> Then see bike & . Freeze.
> Or pedal-to-floor, to "win" race to stoplight queue.
> 
> Hmm. Suggest add charm to aphrodite.
> See if improves interest.
> Tollwood approaches--might find something there.
> Until then...tie scarf to handle? @Murphy47 does this very stylishly. She will have ideas.
> 
> Love textural play on hana!
> 
> Thanks.
> It's a different world, riding streets on bicycle.
> Potholes & road construction can be deadly, if not marked by work crews.
> Debris from lawn mowers can fling & slice leg.
> And chubby cheeked vermin become threats, without front bumper or windscreen.
> I love it.
> View attachment 4247477
> 
> Hope your friend continues to heal. Losing teeth is rough.
> 
> Your hubby & toothpaste = .
> 
> Yes. So true.
> 
> I...like...it....this year.
> Feeling Christmas-y early. Watched holiday movies, as wrapped gifts.
> (Upcoming trip required early shopping.)
> Next year, may roll eyes at it all again. No telling.


Hmmm. Not sure about scarves and charmes. Might use Aphrodite next week again to see how leather ages/developes.

Not really in Christmas swing at the moment. Too much other stuff going on. Might change when work stress slows down.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello!

No idea about app--enough trouble with pop-up adverts @ login. 
Plus deleting tracker cookies regularly. And viral junk.
Not giving this site app permissions, also.

Cold here, too.
Suiting up for bike ride--trying the new thermal pants!
At least high winds died.

Also dealing with Man in my life, the shoe fanatic.
Before each of my trips, he worries. That I'll be cold/hungry/etc.
This worry manifests as, "stuff you can pack, just in case."
Bedroom resembles shoe store--boxes everywhere. Varied sizes & styles.

His latest craze is snow boots. 
Because I get cold & absolutely will need them. 
_New technology produces lighter weight types, comfty as sneakers! They're fashion-forward, as well as being functional!_

Whichever perky sales clerk caused all this goes on my hit list. Now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Saturday fellow islanders.
> Wind chill here is 9. It’s only November. Boo.
> Will be switching to leather bag as it’s too cold for any other kind.
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> Not able to see anyone’s post that lives on the other side of the pond at the moment unless it’s quoted. Bizarre and frustrating.
> I am thinking of you all and hoping the stupid app gets to working right.
> Cheers !


Oh no, this is unfair that they keep you from seeing our posts!
Some minutes ago I posted a Christmas tree that you might like.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Not really in Christmas swing at the moment. Too much other stuff going on. Might change when work stress slows down


Yes, guarantee will enjoy time more after work stress leaves.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello!
> 
> No idea about app--enough trouble with pop-up adverts @ login.
> Plus deleting tracker cookies regularly. And viral junk.
> Not giving this site app permissions, also.
> 
> Cold here, too.
> Suiting up for bike ride--trying the new thermal pants!
> At least high winds died.
> 
> Also dealing with Man in my life, the shoe fanatic.
> Before each of my trips, he worries. That I'll be cold/hungry/etc.
> This worry manifests as, "stuff you can pack, just in case."
> Bedroom resembles shoe store--boxes everywhere. Varied sizes & styles.
> 
> His latest craze is snow boots.
> Because I get cold & absolutely will need them.
> _New technology produces lighter weight types, comfty as sneakers! They're fashion-forward, as well as being functional!_
> 
> Whichever perky sales clerk caused all this goes on my hit list. Now.


He absolutely needs to stop with the shoes! You will be well - and you cannot pack 20 pairs of them!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> He absolutely needs to stop with the shoes! You will be well - and you cannot pack 20 pairs of them!



Sure u can.... if u drive everywhere u go. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello!
> 
> No idea about app--enough trouble with pop-up adverts @ login.
> Plus deleting tracker cookies regularly. And viral junk.
> Not giving this site app permissions, also.
> 
> Cold here, too.
> Suiting up for bike ride--trying the new thermal pants!
> At least high winds died.
> 
> Also dealing with Man in my life, the shoe fanatic.
> Before each of my trips, he worries. That I'll be cold/hungry/etc.
> This worry manifests as, "stuff you can pack, just in case."
> Bedroom resembles shoe store--boxes everywhere. Varied sizes & styles.
> 
> His latest craze is snow boots.
> Because I get cold & absolutely will need them.
> _New technology produces lighter weight types, comfty as sneakers! They're fashion-forward, as well as being functional!_
> 
> Whichever perky sales clerk caused all this goes on my hit list. Now.


So now we have a clue about your coming trip, remainsilly.
A cold place..
Could it be the North Pole or Alaska?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. He is full of resources.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Almost new.
> Got her in July. Did not carry her many times.
> 
> Here it is too warm for Christmas stuff.
> But, they got the lights out and stores do their windows.
> View attachment 4248383


Hana was born in July.
She is so cute.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> He absolutely needs to stop with the shoes! You will be well - and you cannot pack 20 pairs of them!


 So true.
Yet a good dose o' logic rarely stops determined madness.


Murphy47 said:


> Sure u can.... if u drive everywhere u go. Lol.


Unfortunately, trip is my usual carry-on only airplane thing.
Looking at 2 pairs, max. Wearing 1.


Mariapia said:


> So now we have a clue about your coming trip, remainsilly.
> A cold place..
> Could it be the North Pole or Alaska?


 Not that cold. 
Yet I still hope to meet Santa. Or elves, bearing candy.


----------



## remainsilly

New cycling pants = 

Unfortunately, found book sale.
Hauling 24 books on bike=no.
Fortunately, held for me until later.


Even dogs like Lilian Jackson Braun's Cat Who series.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> New cycling pants =
> 
> Unfortunately, found book sale.
> Hauling 24 books on bike=no.
> Fortunately, held for me until later.
> View attachment 4248970
> 
> Even dogs like Lilian Jackson Braun's Cat Who series.



I enjoy that series also!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> So true.
> Yet a good dose o' logic rarely stops determined madness.
> 
> Unfortunately, trip is my usual carry-on only airplane thing.
> Looking at 2 pairs, max. Wearing 1.
> 
> Not that cold.
> Yet I still hope to meet Santa. Or elves, bearing candy.


Rovaniemi, Finland?


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday !!  Tonight dh and I are celebrating our anniversary (it’s actually tomorrow) 23 years... We’re going to a Brazilian restaurant in Manhattan. The kind of place where they walk around with the big skewers of meat and slice it right on your plate.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday !!  Tonight dh and I are celebrating our anniversary (it’s actually tomorrow) 23 years... We’re going to a Brazilian restaurant in Manhattan. The kind of place where they walk around with the big skewers of meat and slice it right on your plate.



That sounds so cool! Have a great dinner!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hana was born in July.
> She is so cute.


Thank you! I like her a lot, but the light colour and suede parts scare me a bit.
Sigh.


remainsilly said:


> New cycling pants =
> 
> Unfortunately, found book sale.
> Hauling 24 books on bike=no.
> Fortunately, held for me until later.
> View attachment 4248970
> 
> Even dogs like Lilian Jackson Braun's Cat Who series.


Yay! What a great book haul.
I got 2 books on Saturday, too. Need to read more. 
Books and bags are my downfall.


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday !!  Tonight dh and I are celebrating our anniversary (it’s actually tomorrow) 23 years... We’re going to a Brazilian restaurant in Manhattan. The kind of place where they walk around with the big skewers of meat and slice it right on your plate.


Sounds absolutely wonderful. Hope you had a great evening.


----------



## Ludmilla

Still adjusting.
Size is great.
Do I need a second one as long as it is possible?
Scared of missing out.
Gah.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday !!  Tonight dh and I are celebrating our anniversary (it’s actually tomorrow) 23 years... We’re going to a Brazilian restaurant in Manhattan. The kind of place where they walk around with the big skewers of meat and slice it right on your plate.



Congratulations! That sounds like great fun!


----------



## msd_bags

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4250176
> 
> Still adjusting.
> Size is great.
> Do I need a second one as long as it is possible?
> Scared of missing out.
> Gah.


I like your Aphrodite a lot!  But I can't make out the leather?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4250176
> 
> Still adjusting.
> Size is great.
> Do I need a second one as long as it is possible?
> Scared of missing out.
> Gah.


No, no, no second one, Ludmilla.
The one you have is gorgeous.
Keep the money for another bag which, no doubt, will appear soon...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday !!  Tonight dh and I are celebrating our anniversary (it’s actually tomorrow) 23 years... We’re going to a Brazilian restaurant in Manhattan. The kind of place where they walk around with the big skewers of meat and slice it right on your plate.


An anniversary in a Brazilian restaurant in Manhattan!
Like in an American movie. 
On the other side of the pond everyone is envious...


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I enjoy that series also!


Agreed--so well written.
Except last book, which was a WTF?!
But author in 90's & tired by then, so forgave.


Mariapia said:


> Rovaniemi, Finland?


Nope.


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday !!  Tonight dh and I are celebrating our anniversary (it’s actually tomorrow) 23 years... We’re going to a Brazilian restaurant in Manhattan. The kind of place where they walk around with the big skewers of meat and slice it right on your plate.


23 years--congrats!


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I like her a lot, but the light colour and suede parts scare me a bit.
> Sigh.


Collonil waterstop saves my suede mr. farrow.
Plus rubbery lint brush thing, to remove random debris & re-fluff.


Ludmilla said:


> Yay! What a great book haul.
> I got 2 books on Saturday, too. Need to read more.
> Books and bags are my downfall.


Agreed about downfalls! Mine too.

For 1, insane moment--thought, "I can haul these books on my bike!"
Then a nice lady talked sense into me.
And stowed box under table with note.


Ludmilla said:


> Do I need a second one as long as it is possible?
> Scared of missing out.


Urm...if you dislike THIS one...
why would ANOTHER one be good idea?
Naughty.


----------



## remainsilly

Another reason facebook is evil=
2 men burned to death over fake whatsapp rumor, Mexico:
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.com/news/amp/world-latin-america-46145986


----------



## Ludmilla

msd_bags said:


> I like your Aphrodite a lot!  But I can't make out the leather?


Thank you!
It is forest green merino.


Mariapia said:


> No, no, no second one, Ludmilla.
> The one you have is gorgeous.
> Keep the money for another bag which, no doubt, will appear soon...


Wise as always. 
Do not worry. I am going to behave.
Probably. 


remainsilly said:


> Agreed--so well written.
> Except last book, which was a WTF?!
> But author in 90's & tired by then, so forgave.
> 
> Nope.
> 
> 23 years--congrats!
> 
> Collonil waterstop saves my suede mr. farrow.
> Plus rubbery lint brush thing, to remove random debris & re-fluff.
> 
> Agreed about downfalls! Mine too.
> 
> For 1, insane moment--thought, "I can haul these books on my bike!"
> Then a nice lady talked sense into me.
> And stowed box under table with note.
> 
> Urm...if you dislike THIS one...
> why would ANOTHER one be good idea?
> Naughty.


I am not a fan of the leather.
Learned that I like the pebbled MM leathers wayyyyy better.
I like the style.  Just the right size. And top handles  are awesome as fit over shoulders.
Yes, naughty.


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you !!  We had a great time except I forgot my phone at the restaurant so miss 12 and I had to go get it all was not lost we had a sweet time together!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, the rain has stopped... 
i had been taking out my Longchamp nylon totes for 2 or 3 weeks.
Time to take out a leather bag....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4251265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, the rain has stopped...
> i had been taking out my Longchamp nylon totes for 2 or 3 weeks.
> Time to take out a leather bag....


Oh wow!!  Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4251265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, the rain has stopped...
> i had been taking out my Longchamp nylon totes for 2 or 3 weeks.
> Time to take out a leather bag....


This is such a happy bag!
Love it. 
It is starting to rain here.
This morning I left my umbrella at home.
And Miss Hana suede is with me.
Gah!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a happy bag!
> Love it.
> It is starting to rain here.
> This morning I left my umbrella at home.
> And Miss Hana suede is with me.
> Gah!


I used to have a suede bag. I don't remember if it  ever got  rained on. I think there is a special brush you can clean it with.
According to suede bag owners, its worst enemy is grease not water.
I hope Hana is safe and sound. Keep us posted, Ludmilla.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4251265
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, the rain has stopped...
> i had been taking out my Longchamp nylon totes for 2 or 3 weeks.
> Time to take out a leather bag....


 Hot dog, it's red!
Perfect for warming spirits.


Ludmilla said:


> This morning I left my umbrella at home.
> And Miss Hana suede is with me.
> Gah!


Not a worry.
Mr. farrow suede survives rain & dog nose.
When brush, I use similar to this:


Works a treat.
Hana's only fear may be darker dirt, etc. As she is light color.
But solutions exist for that, too.
---
Omg, lookie what I got!
	

		
			
		

		
	





Hooray!


----------



## Murphy47

Morning ladies! 
Today’s fun activity is a mammogram. 
Why do I always wait til it’s cold outside to get these things done? Silly me. I do have this to keep me company. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Found it in the clearance section at Nordstrom Rack. All plastic covers still on hardware. Lucky me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Today’s fun activity is a mammogram.
> Why do I always wait til it’s cold outside to get these things done? Silly me. I do have this to keep me company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252537
> 
> Found it in the clearance section at Nordstrom Rack. All plastic covers still on hardware. Lucky me.


Have a relatively comfortable time...  Love the bag!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Today’s fun activity is a mammogram.
> Why do I always wait til it’s cold outside to get these things done? Silly me. I do have this to keep me company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252537
> 
> Found it in the clearance section at Nordstrom Rack. All plastic covers still on hardware. Lucky me.


You were lucky!
Omg, ta-ta-squash exams = so not fun.

I cycled in 43°F/6°C, wearing 4 layers.
And a balaclava. 
Only little bits of skin, not covered by sunglasses, touched air.
Perfect.
Much improved system over last winter.
Warmer tomorrow!
Must buy more smartwool stuff...


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> You were lucky!
> Omg, ta-ta-squash exams = so not fun.
> 
> I cycled in 43°F/6°C, wearing 4 layers.
> And a balaclava.
> Only little bits of skin, not covered by sunglasses, touched air.
> Perfect.
> Much improved system over last winter.
> Warmer tomorrow!
> Must buy more smartwool stuff...


You are so dedicated !  I love that you don’t let the weather stop you.

We’re supposed to get a little snow today, hopefully its just a dusting. I handed in my final paper this past Sunday, now I’m waiting for my grade... I don’t like the waiting.


----------



## Murphy47

Glad to hear you’re almost finished! Woo woo party time!!
I’ve got about 5.5 inches of “dusting”. Not far away they have 8 or 9 inches. 
Daughter made her flight out. Hubbie home safe. Cats: annoying. 
All as usual.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> You are so dedicated !  I love that you don’t let the weather stop you.
> 
> We’re supposed to get a little snow today, hopefully its just a dusting. I handed in my final paper this past Sunday, now I’m waiting for my grade... I don’t like the waiting.


Agreed--worst was waiting for final course grades.
Which profs dragged along, as evil sadists.
You'll do fine, Psychic Silly predicts

Thanks
Enjoy cycling.
2nd fall/winter at this=teaching me more.
Love smartwool gaiter/balaclava!
Unsure about pearl izumi synthetic skull cap--not wicking sweat well, but warm.


Goal 1=less coughing/sore throat issues
Goal 2=less dry, flaky skin on chin
So far, so good.
Layer count=4
Peeled to 2, when warmed up later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I used to have a suede bag. I don't remember if it  ever got  rained on. I think there is a special brush you can clean it with.
> According to suede bag owners, its worst enemy is grease not water.
> I hope Hana is safe and sound. Keep us posted, Ludmilla.


Hana is well - thank you.
Used Miss Choc yesterday and Aphrodite, today. Rotating bags this often is not a very good sign for me...


remainsilly said:


> Hot dog, it's red!
> Perfect for warming spirits.
> 
> Not a worry.
> Mr. farrow suede survives rain & dog nose.
> When brush, I use similar to this:
> View attachment 4251706
> 
> Works a treat.
> Hana's only fear may be darker dirt, etc. As she is light color.
> But solutions exist for that, too.
> ---
> Omg, lookie what I got!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4251707
> 
> View attachment 4251699
> 
> Hooray!


Hehe. I guess I might be too lazy for brushing my bags.
Nor huge on maintanace.
There is bicycle pasta??


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Today’s fun activity is a mammogram.
> Why do I always wait til it’s cold outside to get these things done? Silly me. I do have this to keep me company.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4252537
> 
> Found it in the clearance section at Nordstrom Rack. All plastic covers still on hardware. Lucky me.


Hehe. You cannot stop looking at the rack....  Is bag still intact?
Hope mammogram went well. 


Tomsmom said:


> You are so dedicated !  I love that you don’t let the weather stop you.
> 
> We’re supposed to get a little snow today, hopefully its just a dusting. I handed in my final paper this past Sunday, now I’m waiting for my grade... I don’t like the waiting.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
And yes, I adore the dedication of @remainsilly, too.


Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear you’re almost finished! Woo woo party time!!
> I’ve got about 5.5 inches of “dusting”. Not far away they have 8 or 9 inches.
> Daughter made her flight out. Hubbie home safe. Cats: annoying.
> All as usual.


Normally "all as usual" is very good. 


remainsilly said:


> Agreed--worst was waiting for final course grades.
> Which profs dragged along, as evil sadists.
> You'll do fine, Psychic Silly predicts
> 
> Thanks
> Enjoy cycling.
> 2nd fall/winter at this=teaching me more.
> Love smartwool gaiter/balaclava!
> Unsure about pearl izumi synthetic skull cap--not wicking sweat well, but warm.
> View attachment 4253819
> 
> Goal 1=less coughing/sore throat issues
> Goal 2=less dry, flaky skin on chin
> So far, so good.
> Layer count=4
> Peeled to 2, when warmed up later.


You ARE really dedicated!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> There is bicycle pasta??


There was. Yummy.

Dark suede bags gather white fluff.
It's a law or something. They *must* do it.
Hence, my brush.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies! 
I decided to imitate Ludmilla and started rotating my bags too.
Especially the ones I rarely use.
Today my Bergé black bag went out with me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I decided to imitate Ludmilla and started rotating my bags too.
> Especially the ones I rarely use.
> Today my Bergé black bag went out with me.


Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!


Thank you, Tomsmom
I rarely use it because it's black but it's very lightweight and I got in on sale two years ago.


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous leather!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I decided to imitate Ludmilla and started rotating my bags too.
> Especially the ones I rarely use.
> Today my Bergé black bag went out with me.


Thought was loewe puzzle bag for minute.
Really nice!

Yes, I should follow Ludmilla's wisdom & rotate bags more.
Lazy Silly.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thought was loewe puzzle bag for minute.
> Really nice!
> 
> Yes, I should follow Ludmilla's wisdom & rotate bags more.
> Lazy Silly.


No, remainsilly, it's not the Puzzle bag. And it's a lot cheaper. 
I got it for €100 ( 50%off).


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4254443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I decided to imitate Ludmilla and started rotating my bags too.
> Especially the ones I rarely use.
> Today my Bergé black bag went out with me.


This is pretty! I think you have never posted it before.


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Aphrodite and I at the office.
Yes. On a Saturday. 
We are having a huge conference on Monday and Tuesday and need to work through the weekend.
Today: transport of conference stuff to location.
Tomorrow: construction work. 
Not a happy bunny right now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Aphrodite and I at the office.
> Yes. On a Saturday.
> We are having a huge conference on Monday and Tuesday and need to work through the weekend.
> Today: transport of conference stuff to location.
> Tomorrow: construction work.
> Not a happy bunny right now.
> View attachment 4255374


Love the bag but ughhh!!  On working the weekend, sorry Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag but ughhh!!  On working the weekend, sorry Ludmilla!


It is just so wrong. 
(But, I should not complain as there are people who have to work regularly on weekends. I am just not happy as those hours will not show on my working hours record.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is just so wrong.
> (But, I should not complain as there are people who have to work regularly on weekends. I am just not happy as those hours will not show on my working hours record.)


That really stinks!  

When I was working in hospital as a nurse we had to work 2 weekends a month. I hated it no matter how often I did it.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Not a happy bunny right now.


Aphrodite looking good!
Do you know of "happy bunny?" Might fit today very well.






Ludmilla said:


> It is just so wrong.
> (But, I should not complain as *there are people who have to work regularly on weekends. I am just not happy as those hours will not show on my working hours record*.)


So true.
And yet, we make fun moments nevertheless.


----
Stopped, during ride, to buy blue octopus toy for dog.
It rode inside ortlieb trunk happily.
Usually, they act up on bicycles.
8 legs, with 2 pedals, causes mayhem. 
Was a hit!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is pretty! I think you have never posted it before.


I think I did, Ludmilla. It's true that I have very few black leather bags which I rarely carry all year round.
That Bergé bag ( an Italian brand) had been on sale for a few months before I bought it.
I hope your weekend at work is going as quietly as possible.
Try to reward yourself with something nice tonight. And I am not talking about Marcie.
A drink at an Irish pub could be perfect.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Try to reward yourself with something nice tonight. And I am not talking about Marcie.
> A drink at an Irish pub could be perfect.




I, too, avoided black bags for long time.
Except for travel.
Vicster changed all that.


----------



## remainsilly

Wandered home with huge bag, full o' smartwool products!

Trip, cycling, winter = all sorted.

Mauve balaclava may be overkill...
decided to risk it.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Wandered home with huge bag, full o' smartwool products!
> 
> Trip, cycling, winter = all sorted.
> 
> Mauve balaclava may be overkill...
> decided to risk it.


Pic of the mauve??


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Pic of the mauve??


Here is balaclava, line-drying beside matching 250 merino crew.


Think smartwool calls this color, meadow mauve heather?


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Here is balaclava, line-drying beside matching 250 merino crew.
> View attachment 4256101
> 
> Think smartwool calls this color, meadow mauve heather?


Wow that’s pretty !


----------



## Mariapia

​


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Wandered home with huge bag, full o' smartwool products!
> 
> Trip, cycling, winter = all sorted.
> 
> Mauve balaclava may be overkill...
> decided to risk it.



Love the mauve balaclava!  

Balaclavas aside do you have a pick for the warmest winter hat, RemainSilly? 

Been on a lifelong search for a super-warm winter hat. Usually I wear a wool shawl wrapped around my head multiple times for the babushka-mummy look. Or something from my sewing room that makes me look like a DIY eskimo. Or both. Love Smartwool but all their hats are half acrylic which makes me skeptical.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Balaclavas aside do you have a pick for the warmest winter hat, RemainSilly?


Hmm.
Is tricky, as needs change with use.

My synthetic cycling hat is warm under helmet...but not wicking sweat quickly enough.
Bought 250 merino smartwool hat, hoping to avoid drips down face & chilled swamp head.

I also layer light wool hoods/balaclavas & hats, if needed.
Warmer than 1 bulky, imo.

Probably warmest, softest, prettiest knit hats I know are made from NZ possum merino.
https://www.newzealand.com/us/artic...o-possum-merino-clothing-and-why-you-need-it/
Science & ecology behind material is interesting.
Bought Man a scarf, when I visited WETA. Becomes his permanent neck ornament on cold days.

If you have really awful winters, maybe fleece aviator hat?
They were on trend not long ago. Paired with leggings & snow boots.
Or Peruvian chullo is more fun ear flap style.

Hope helps.
Any hat ideas from others? Bet they know more.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Is tricky, as needs change with use.
> 
> My synthetic cycling hat is warm under helmet...but not wicking sweat quickly enough.
> Bought 250 merino smartwool hat, hoping to avoid drips down face & chilled swamp head.
> 
> I also layer light wool hoods/balaclavas & hats, if needed.
> Warmer than 1 bulky, imo.
> 
> Probably warmest, softest, prettiest knit hats I know are made from NZ possum merino.
> https://www.newzealand.com/us/artic...o-possum-merino-clothing-and-why-you-need-it/
> Science & ecology behind material is interesting.
> Bought Man a scarf, when I visited WETA. Becomes his permanent neck ornament on cold days.
> 
> If you have really awful winters, maybe fleece aviator hat?
> They were on trend not long ago. Paired with leggings & snow boots.
> Or Peruvian chullo is more fun ear flap style.
> 
> Hope helps.
> Any hat ideas from others? Bet they know more.



If it’s cold enough for a hat I don’t go out. I have ear warmers for normal winter use. 
Wool is best best for avoiding Albert Einstein hat head look.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Hmm.
> Is tricky, as needs change with use.
> 
> My synthetic cycling hat is warm under helmet...but not wicking sweat quickly enough.
> Bought 250 merino smartwool hat, hoping to avoid drips down face & chilled swamp head.
> 
> I also layer light wool hoods/balaclavas & hats, if needed.
> Warmer than 1 bulky, imo.
> 
> Probably warmest, softest, prettiest knit hats I know are made from NZ possum merino.
> https://www.newzealand.com/us/artic...o-possum-merino-clothing-and-why-you-need-it/
> Science & ecology behind material is interesting.
> Bought Man a scarf, when I visited WETA. Becomes his permanent neck ornament on cold days.
> 
> If you have really awful winters, maybe fleece aviator hat?
> They were on trend not long ago. Paired with leggings & snow boots.
> Or Peruvian chullo is more fun ear flap style.
> 
> Hope helps.
> Any hat ideas from others? Bet they know more.



Thank you for the recommendations, RemainSilly! I hadn't heard about possum merino. Think I'm going to order a cap, depending upon shipping. I'll tell you how it works out. 

I did try a fleece aviator's hat supposedly designed for "heavy storm conditions." I think it was from Land's End. No. More like "chilly spring day conditions" hat. 

Best hat I have is a double Ragg wool cap with a face mask and bill, for boys, from a hardware store. But it no longer seems as warm as it was in the past. Perhaps I'm getting old. 

I lined DH's favorite caps with Thinsulate and heavy sweatshirt fabric. He claims these are the best hats ever. But whenever I've tried this on my caps I end up with Frankenstein hats. Don't know why but things go wrong. 

I walk everywhere or else take public transportation. Sometimes end up standing for an hour or longer waiting for buses that never come. I have more coats than any one person deserves to have, but the Best Hat remains elusive. 

Again, thank you for your good advice!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> If it’s cold enough for a hat I don’t go out. I have ear warmers for normal winter use.
> Wool is best best for avoiding Albert Einstein hat head look.



 I would give anything to have good hair in sub-zero weather. Anything. 

You know you need a new life when you're scrutinizing photos of wealthy socialites in Iceland for fashion tips.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Here is balaclava, line-drying beside matching 250 merino crew.
> View attachment 4256101
> 
> Think smartwool calls this color, meadow mauve heather?


It reminds me of "anemone" Hermès colour.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Dh woke me up early this morning but that’s ok we had a chance to hang out and talk, I was sleeping when he got in last night. Still in my Artsy, I’m looking to change bags but undecided to what, meh... probably not lol!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Dh woke me up early this morning but that’s ok we had a chance to hang out and talk, I was sleeping when he got in last night. Still in my Artsy, I’m looking to change bags but undecided to what, meh... probably not lol!



Well, it’s a great bag! Go with what works.


----------



## remainsilly

US islanders preparing for Thanksgiving?
Planning our now-traditional bike ride/picnic. With now-traditional submarine/hoagie sandwiches.

If pilgrims knew about hoagies, they'd be all, "Turkey, h3ll no! Subs with pepper jack cheese! And chips!"


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> US islanders preparing for Thanksgiving?
> Planning our now-traditional bike ride/picnic. With now-traditional submarine/hoagie sandwiches.
> 
> If pilgrims knew about hoagies, they'd be all, "Turkey, h3ll no! Subs with pepper jack cheese! And chips!"



Wish I could have a hoagie. 
Have to cook (small) traditional food. Boo.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> US islanders preparing for Thanksgiving?
> Planning our now-traditional bike ride/picnic. With now-traditional submarine/hoagie sandwiches.
> 
> If pilgrims knew about hoagies, they'd be all, "Turkey, h3ll no! Subs with pepper jack cheese! And chips!"



I want a hoagie too!

The other day when I and dog headed out the door for a walk we found the front of the house surrounded by a flock of 24 full-grown wild turkeys. Like Hitchcock's "The Birds" but with turkeys. Ominous sign.   We headed back inside until they left.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Wish I could have a hoagie.
> Have to cook (small) traditional food. Boo.


Most people who ask, "What are you doing for Thanksgiving?" hear about hoagies.
Then think we're nuts.


BigPurseSue said:


> I want a hoagie too!
> 
> The other day when I and dog headed out the door for a walk we found the front of the house surrounded by a flock of 24 full-grown wild turkeys. Like Hitchcock's "The Birds" but with turkeys. Ominous sign.   We headed back inside until they left.


Omg!

Yet, I often sat & wove grass wreaths.
To put on puffing tom turkey heads.
They loved it.
Oops. My freaky is showing again...


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> I want a hoagie too!
> 
> The other day when I and dog headed out the door for a walk we found the front of the house surrounded by a flock of 24 full-grown wild turkeys. Like Hitchcock's "The Birds" but with turkeys. Ominous sign.   We headed back inside until they left.



Hope u took some photos! 
Turkeys won’t hurt you. They are about the dumbest birds alive. They are kinda scary cause they are so big tho.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Hope u took some photos!
> Turkeys won’t hurt you. They are about the dumbest birds alive. They are kinda scary cause they are so big tho.



Tried snapping some photos with my phone of one of the broods parading across the neighbor's lawn but they didn't come out well. 

They harass DH and his guide dog when they head out to work in the morning so I've grown cautious of them. Specially when they're flapping and extending their wings. They're known to charge at the neighbors' dogs. Our concern is how our dogs will react if a bird charges them. One neighbor claimed he was chased through the park by a turkey gang.  I realize they're harmless birds but they do have beaks and claws and I do not. 

They appear to travel in families of 10-15 birds following mama and papa. They circle each house closely scavenging then parade to the next house. Super-cute when they're fluffy little poults, but when they're grown they turn into quite a platoon. 

Thanks for the video, RemainSilly!


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Tried snapping some photos with my phone of one of the broods parading across the neighbor's lawn but they didn't come out well.
> 
> They harass DH and his guide dog when they head out to work in the morning so I've grown cautious of them. Specially when they're flapping and extending their wings. They're known to charge at the neighbors' dogs. Our concern is how our dogs will react if a bird charges them. One neighbor claimed he was chased through the park by a turkey gang.  I realize they're harmless birds but they do have beaks and claws and I do not.
> 
> They appear to travel in families of 10-15 birds following mama and papa. They circle each house closely scavenging then parade to the next house. Super-cute when they're fluffy little poults, but when they're grown they turn into quite a platoon.
> 
> Thanks for the video, RemainSilly!



Wow. 
I have never heard of turkeys behaving that way. 
Geese yes. 
Maybe loss of habitat has made them much more aggressive? 
Lived on a farm for a few years and had masses of the wild ones migrate through. Never had issue. 
Maybe call the local conservation department and see if they have any advice.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wish I could have a hoagie.
> Have to cook (small) traditional food. Boo.


I didn't know what a hoagie was....Had to look up the word in the dictionary.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies! 
I am still alive.
Conference is over. Thank God. Now I am cleaning up the office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am still alive.
> Conference is over. Thank God. Now I am cleaning up the office.


Yayyy for the ending of the conference!!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I didn't know what a hoagie was....Had to look up the word in the dictionary.



Hoagies are a delicious sammich often made with leftovers from a ridiculously large holiday meal. 
Tasty. 
I think it would translate nicely to a baguette.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am still alive.
> Conference is over. Thank God. Now I am cleaning up the office.



Conferences are slightly better than regular meetings in that often you get to meet people from different areas of the company. And sometimes drinks are involved. 
Hopefully this was the case for you!


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Super-cute when they're fluffy little poults, but when they're grown they turn into quite a platoon.


 My suggestions would be:
1) figure out what they want in your yard & get rid of it(if can)
2) find coyote statue &/or scarecrow--move these periodically. As Murphy47 said, turkeys missing a few bulbs on the genuis string.
3) repellent flash tape--is humane & seems effective.
https://www.niteguard.com/animal/wild-turkey-repellent
Another solution is lots of dressing & cranberries.
Good luck.


Mariapia said:


> I didn't know what a hoagie was....Had to look up the word in the dictionary.


I think there is no specific word for it in France. Very common sandwich.
"des sandwichs"?

French Canadians call it "des sous-marins".

Name changes, as travel through US. But same sandwich idea:
"submarines" or "subs"=New England, "grinders"= Rhode Island, "poor boy' or po' boy"=Louisiana, "heros"=New York City, "hoagies"=Philadelphia.
We pick whichever name & enjoy.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am still alive.
> Conference is over. Thank God. Now I am cleaning up the office.



Grab some free leftovers!
Congratulations, you did it!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> My suggestions would be:
> 1) figure out what they want in your yard & get rid of it(if can)
> 2) find coyote statue &/or scarecrow--move these periodically. As Murphy47 said, turkeys missing a few bulbs on the genuis string.
> 3) repellent flash tape--is humane & seems effective.
> https://www.niteguard.com/animal/wild-turkey-repellent
> Another solution is lots of dressing & cranberries.
> Good luck.



Oooh, I like that flash tape! 

We have an oak tree and I think that's what they're attracted to. Turkeys love acorns. Although I have seen them raid the neighbors' vegetable garden and messy bird feeding areas. 

All the pumpkins on doorsteps on our street this Halloween had a strangely pecked-on look. 

There are lots--and lots of coyotes living in the park across the street from our house. We thought they were keeping down the turkey population but apparently the coyotes got overwhelmed this year.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Wow.
> I have never heard of turkeys behaving that way.
> Geese yes.
> Maybe loss of habitat has made them much more aggressive?
> Lived on a farm for a few years and had masses of the wild ones migrate through. Never had issue.
> Maybe call the local conservation department and see if they have any advice.



Apparently when they grow accustomed to humans they grow aggressive toward us. Logical, really, when you think about it.  I Googled it (because I have too much time on my hands) and several cities have acquired problems with large populations of aggressive turkeys. Like Boston and Oakland. 

One of the best ways to get rid of them is to spray them with a garden hose. But alas, I've already put the hoses away for the winter and drained the spigots.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Apparently when they grow accustomed to humans they grow aggressive toward us. Logical, really, when you think about it.  I Googled it (because I have too much time on my hands) and several cities have acquired problems with large populations of aggressive turkeys. Like Boston and Oakland.
> 
> One of the best ways to get rid of them is to spray them with a garden hose. But alas, I've already put the hoses away for the winter and drained the spigots.



Then I think remainsilly ‘s idea of stuffing and sweet potatoes is an excellent option. 
Makes sense that lack of food would make them aggressive. 
I used to carry a big stick back and forth from the car to keep the geese at bay. 
Maybe a super soaker squirt gun?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> My suggestions would be:
> 1) figure out what they want in your yard & get rid of it(if can)
> 2) find coyote statue &/or scarecrow--move these periodically. As Murphy47 said, turkeys missing a few bulbs on the genuis string.
> 3) repellent flash tape--is humane & seems effective.
> https://www.niteguard.com/animal/wild-turkey-repellent
> Another solution is lots of dressing & cranberries.
> Good luck.
> 
> I think there is no specific word for it in France. Very common sandwich.
> "des sandwichs"?
> 
> French Canadians call it "des sous-marins".
> 
> Name changes, as travel through US. But same sandwich idea:
> "submarines" or "subs"=New England, "grinders"= Rhode Island, "poor boy' or po' boy"=Louisiana, "heros"=New York City, "hoagies"=Philadelphia.
> We pick whichever name & enjoy.
> 
> 
> Grab some free leftovers!
> Congratulations, you did it!!!





Murphy47 said:


> Hoagies are a delicious sammich often made with leftovers from a ridiculously large holiday meal.
> Tasty.
> I think it would translate nicely to a baguette.





remainsilly said:


> My suggestions would be:
> 1) figure out what they want in your yard & get rid of it(if can)
> 2) find coyote statue &/or scarecrow--move these periodically. As Murphy47 said, turkeys missing a few bulbs on the genuis string.
> 3) repellent flash tape--is humane & seems effective.
> https://www.niteguard.com/animal/wild-turkey-repellent
> Another solution is lots of dressing & cranberries.
> Good luck.
> 
> I think there is no specific word for it in France. Very common sandwich.
> "des sandwichs"?
> 
> French Canadians call it "des sous-marins".
> 
> Name changes, as travel through US. But same sandwich idea:
> "submarines" or "subs"=New England, "grinders"= Rhode Island, "poor boy' or po' boy"=Louisiana, "heros"=New York City, "hoagies"=Philadelphia.
> We pick whichever name & enjoy.
> 
> 
> Grab some free leftovers!
> Congratulations, you did it!!!



I think the word "sandwich " should be the best translation. 
In Provence we also have the pan-bagnat. It's a sandwich with tomatoes and other vegetables.

Thank you for the other words !
I particular like the submarine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for the ending of the conference!!


Yayyyy!!!! 
Yes, I am very happy that everything is over. 


Murphy47 said:


> Conferences are slightly better than regular meetings in that often you get to meet people from different areas of the company. And sometimes drinks are involved.
> Hopefully this was the case for you!


I did not meet many interesting people as I was working in the background.
But food and drinks were involved, though. 


remainsilly said:


> My suggestions would be:
> 1) figure out what they want in your yard & get rid of it(if can)
> 2) find coyote statue &/or scarecrow--move these periodically. As Murphy47 said, turkeys missing a few bulbs on the genuis string.
> 3) repellent flash tape--is humane & seems effective.
> https://www.niteguard.com/animal/wild-turkey-repellent
> Another solution is lots of dressing & cranberries.
> Good luck.
> 
> I think there is no specific word for it in France. Very common sandwich.
> "des sandwichs"?
> 
> French Canadians call it "des sous-marins".
> 
> Name changes, as travel through US. But same sandwich idea:
> "submarines" or "subs"=New England, "grinders"= Rhode Island, "poor boy' or po' boy"=Louisiana, "heros"=New York City, "hoagies"=Philadelphia.
> We pick whichever name & enjoy.
> 
> 
> Grab some free leftovers!
> Congratulations, you did it!!!


The free leftovers were so pretty that I left them were they were.


----------



## Ludmilla

This talk about aggressive turkeys is a bit unsettling. 
Are they protected by law?
(I would get a gun and...)

Now it is official - I am definitely getting a cold.
Nose is already running...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This talk about aggressive turkeys is a bit unsettling.
> Are they protected by law?
> (I would get a gun and...)
> 
> Now it is official - I am definitely getting a cold.
> Nose is already running...



Boo on getting a cold. Worst part of winter behind commuting on slushy pavement. 
Refuse to give in! Tell yourself you are healthy and happy.


----------



## Tomsmom

To my American pocket friends Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> To my American pocket friends Happy Thanksgiving!!



Thanks! You also!
Best kind of turkey- oven roasted not roaming and stalking


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on getting a cold. Worst part of winter behind commuting on slushy pavement.
> Refuse to give in! Tell yourself you are healthy and happy.


Hehe. Hopefully, this helps. 
Not sure, though.
I think ordering a bag would help tremendously, too. 
I think of something purple.
(Problem is: I got Christmas bonus and taxes back this week....)


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thanksgiving!
I and turkey are waiting at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Hopefully, this helps.
> Not sure, though.
> I think ordering a bag would help tremendously, too.
> I think of something purple.
> (Problem is: I got Christmas bonus and taxes back this week....)



Not a problem from where I sit. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4260027
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> I and turkey are waiting at the Happy Mackerel!



Looks perfect! Hope to join u there soon.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe a super soaker squirt gun?


Love it!


Mariapia said:


> In Provence we also have the pan-bagnat. It's a sandwich with tomatoes and other vegetables


Sounds delicious!
Scandinavia had open-faced (no top bread) sandwiches. So tasty.


Ludmilla said:


> This talk about aggressive turkeys is a bit unsettling.
> Are they protected by law?
> (I would get a gun and...)
> 
> Now it is official - I am definitely getting a cold.
> Nose is already running...


US state laws vary.
General requirements to hunt wild turkeys, in specified areas:

hunting license/upland game bird stamp are required.
Legally may use shotgun, archery equipment, or air rifle.
Seasons/other hunting regulations available from local fish & wildlife offices.
Homeowners experiencing property damage from wild turkeys obtain depredation permit.
---
No. No cold. I forbid. Is forbidden.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4260027
> 
> Happy Thanksgiving!
> I and turkey are waiting at the Happy Mackerel!


On my way with veggie stuff!


----------



## Murphy47

Stuffing, green bean casserole and rolls my contribution.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> US state laws vary.
> General requirements to hunt wild turkeys, in specified areas:
> 
> hunting license/upland game bird stamp are required.
> Legally may use shotgun, archery equipment, or air rifle.
> Seasons/other hunting regulations available from local fish & wildlife offices.
> Homeowners experiencing property damage from wild turkeys obtain depredation permit.



What if they happen to die under the wheels of a 1992 Buick? Is a permit still necessary? 

I've heard that the taste of wild turkeys leaves much to be desired. That doesn't seem to prevent people from hunting them however. Some people just need something to shoot at.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> What if they happen to die under the wheels of a 1992 Buick? Is a permit still necessary?
> 
> I've heard that the taste of wild turkeys leaves much to be desired. That doesn't seem to prevent people from hunting them however. Some people just need something to shoot at.


Many states require roadkill permit, issued by police officer.
Scary turkey/car collision article.
https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.indystar.com/amp/99741326

I hear wild turkeys can be made into decent bourbon, however.


----------



## remainsilly




----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Many states require roadkill permit, issued by police officer.
> Scary turkey/car collision article.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/amp.indystar.com/amp/99741326
> 
> I hear wild turkeys can be made into decent bourbon, however.



Holy schmoley! 

Love this excerpt: 
_*"Kellems said the driver of a passing vehicle stopped and asked to take the bird home with him, which he did.*_

_*Phil Bloom, director of communications for the Indiana Department of Natural Resources, said anyone at the scene of a crash like this who sees value in either the animal's meat or fur could request a roadkill permit from law enforcement. ...*_

_*Leaving the scene of the crash with the animal, but no permit, would be considered an illegal taking, Bloom said, and that person could be subject to illegal possession of a wild animal."
*_
Guess I'll stick with Murphy's advice and just carry a big stick. And a bottle of Wild Turkey.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Holy schmoley!
> 
> Love this excerpt:
> _*"Kellems said the driver of a passing vehicle stopped and asked to take the bird home with him, which he did.*_
> 
> _*Phil Bloom, director of communications for the Indiana Department of Natural Resources, said anyone at the scene of a crash like this who sees value in either the animal's meat or fur could request a roadkill permit from law enforcement. ...*_
> 
> _*Leaving the scene of the crash with the animal, but no permit, would be considered an illegal taking, Bloom said, and that person could be subject to illegal possession of a wild animal."
> *_
> Guess I'll stick with Murphy's advice and just carry a big stick. And a bottle of Wild Turkey.



Wild turkey has to be hung like ham and marinated to get optimum flavor. 
As we are not poor pilgrims I recommend butterball.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not a problem from where I sit. Lol.





remainsilly said:


> Love it!
> 
> Sounds delicious!
> Scandinavia had open-faced (no top bread) sandwiches. So tasty.
> 
> US state laws vary.
> General requirements to hunt wild turkeys, in specified areas:
> 
> hunting license/upland game bird stamp are required.
> Legally may use shotgun, archery equipment, or air rifle.
> Seasons/other hunting regulations available from local fish & wildlife offices.
> Homeowners experiencing property damage from wild turkeys obtain depredation permit.
> ---
> No. No cold. I forbid. Is forbidden.
> 
> On my way with veggie stuff!
> View attachment 4260204





Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4260232
> 
> Stuffing, green bean casserole and rolls my contribution.


Oooooh I love your contributions. 


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4260287


Our landlord will order some of this stuff!
(All this turkey talk is so interesting. You are not allowed to take roadkills with you around here, too. You have to call the police and/or the local hunter. You are also not allowed to eat it.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Bags and I are travelling first class to the country today. I am tired like I know not what and need peace and quiet today.
A is getting a sister (maybe). You are not allowed to scold me as it is not going to be a brown bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh I love your contributions.
> 
> Our landlord will order some of this stuff!
> (All this turkey talk is so interesting. You are not allowed to take roadkills with you around here, too. You have to call the police and/or the local hunter. You are also not allowed to eat it.)



Well that’s just odd. 
Every place has some weird laws I think. 
One of the weird ones in my is is: 
You’re not allowed to sit on the curb and drink beer from a bucket.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4260636
> 
> View attachment 4260637
> 
> Bags and I are travelling first class to the country today. I am tired like I know not what and need peace and quiet today.
> A is getting a sister (maybe). You are not allowed to scold me as it is not going to be a brown bag.



I never scold....only enable. [emoji7]
Looks like a pleasant trip to the country. Nice to splurge on transport sometimes. 
Whichever bag u pick, it will be awesome! Can’t wait for the reveal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well that’s just odd.
> Every place has some weird laws I think.
> One of the weird ones in my is is:
> You’re not allowed to sit on the curb and drink beer from a bucket.


Hehe. Yes, this is a weird law, too.
(You are not allowed to eat roadkill here as the meat gets damaged by the accident. It is something about quality.)


Murphy47 said:


> I never scold....only enable. [emoji7]
> Looks like a pleasant trip to the country. Nice to splurge on transport sometimes.
> Whichever bag u pick, it will be awesome! Can’t wait for the reveal.



It is a huge MAYBE I am going to order a bag. 
I am giving myself to think it through during the weekend.
Train was cold. Huge bummer.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes, this is a weird law, too.
> (You are not allowed to eat roadkill here as the meat gets damaged by the accident. It is something about quality.)
> 
> 
> It is a huge MAYBE I am going to order a bag.
> I am giving myself to think it through during the weekend.
> Train was cold. Huge bummer.



Well Boo on that. Glad u have arrived! Relax and enjoy!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> (You are not allowed to eat roadkill here as the meat gets damaged by the accident. It is something about quality.)


Our vultures lobby very successfully, about roadkill laws.




Ludmilla said:


> It is a huge MAYBE I am going to order a bag.


 Psychic Silly is making another prediction...



Enjoy weekend!
---
Remember old house with unusual iris?
Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
Cycled by today=bulldozers were reducing it to rubble.
I sense garden project, involving sneaky shovels & plastic bags.


----------



## BigPurseSue

The Vultures Lobby... 

Would love to know the rationale behind laws forbidding citizens from removing roadkill. Good citizens make it less likely that cars will be swerving to avoid birds, deer, etc., and that city road crew will need to be called. 

Our city_ does desperately _need a law forbidding drinking beer from a bucket on a curb however. 

New Zealand Nature has possum wool stuff for sale for 10 percent off! My possum cap is on the way. 

Slept late today, had turkey dinner leftovers for lunch, took long nap, feel better than I have in ages.  Wishing you all a relaxing and restorative Black Friday!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Hmm... Ever since I posted about mowing down turkeys with my 1992 Buick I've been seeing these big ads for leasing new cars on the side of my screen.  Obviously they know their target audience.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> The Vultures Lobby...
> 
> Would love to know the rationale behind laws forbidding citizens from removing roadkill. Good citizens make it less likely that cars will be swerving to avoid birds, deer, etc., and that city road crew will need to be called.
> 
> Our city_ does desperately _need a law forbidding drinking beer from a bucket on a curb however.
> 
> New Zealand Nature has possum wool stuff for sale for 10 percent off! My possum cap is on the way.
> 
> Slept late today, had turkey dinner leftovers for lunch, took long nap, feel better than I have in ages.  Wishing you all a relaxing and restorative Black Friday!



Sounds like a great day! 
I hit a few big box stores in between waves of crazy folks. 
Got the rest of the decorations and will post pics later this weekend when finished. 
Still have dinner at Moms on Sunday. 
Ready to collapse and the season is just starting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4260636
> 
> View attachment 4260637
> 
> Bags and I are travelling first class to the country today. I am tired like I know not what and need peace and quiet today.
> A is getting a sister (maybe). You are not allowed to scold me as it is not going to be a brown bag.


Wow!
A first class journey and a first class bag as a companion.
That looks like pure Heaven.
Now... we are looking forward to meeting A's sister ...


----------



## Tomsmom

I have exciting news, Miss 17 who is graduating early from high school was just accepted to the Fashion Institute of Technology (FIT) in Manhattan!  I’m so so happy for her!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, Miss 17 who is graduating early from high school was just accepted to the Fashion Institute of Technology (FIT) in Manhattan!  I’m so so happy for her!



That is sooo amazing! What awesome news!!! 
Congratulations to her. And to u mom!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, Miss 17 who is graduating early from high school was just accepted to the Fashion Institute of Technology (FIT) in Manhattan!  I’m so so happy for her!


Congrats to Miss 17, Tomsmom!
I am very impressed!


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> New Zealand Nature has possum wool stuff for sale for 10 percent off! My possum cap is on the way.


You may need more wind protection at rough weather times. But will looooooove hat's warmth/softness!
Thanks for trusting me.


BigPurseSue said:


> Hmm... Ever since I posted about mowing down turkeys with my 1992 Buick I've been seeing these big ads for leasing new cars on the side of my screen.  Obviously they know their target audience.


1 of my secret pleasures is typing weird sh!t to post.
Then seeing what google adverts generates from it.
Once=potty chairs for the elderly.
Another time=knife sets.


Murphy47 said:


> Got the rest of the decorations and will post pics later this weekend when finished.


Another pleasure of mine is seeing your Christmas decorations each year.
Still remember fireplace mantel, with decorative screen. So pretty.


Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, Miss 17 who is graduating early from high school was just accepted to the Fashion Institute of Technology (FIT) in Manhattan!  I’m so so happy for her!


Ah, 17. The age of boundless dreams & energy. Great times.
Congratulations to your family.
---
Digging iris today.


Not best time. But bulldozers crushed many already.
And these varieties are worth saving.
I exist outside current trend of annual flower gardens & paying landscape companies to do mediocre work. Old soul.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> You may need more wind protection at rough weather times. But will looooooove hat's warmth/softness!
> Thanks for trusting me.
> 
> 1 of my secret pleasures is typing weird sh!t to post.
> Then seeing what google adverts generates from it.
> Once=potty chairs for the elderly.
> Another time=knife sets.
> 
> Another pleasure of mine is seeing your Christmas decorations each year.
> Still remember fireplace mantel, with decorative screen. So pretty.
> 
> Ah, 17. The age of boundless dreams & energy. Great times.
> Congratulations to your family.
> ---
> Digging iris today.
> View attachment 4262125
> 
> Not best time. But bulldozers crushed many already.
> And these varieties are worth saving.
> I exist outside current trend of annual flower gardens & paying landscape companies to do mediocre work. Old soul.



I agree on the flowers. I rescue bulbs whenever I see a store replanting. 
Working on fireplace mantel this weekend. Not going quickly as we have many other tasks. Plus big sale at Dillard’s. 
Hoping to finish today after holiday meal at moms.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Our vultures lobby very successfully, about roadkill laws.
> View attachment 4260859
> 
> 
> Psychic Silly is making another prediction...
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy weekend!
> ---
> Remember old house with unusual iris?
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> Cycled by today=bulldozers were reducing it to rubble.
> I sense garden project, involving sneaky shovels & plastic bags.


Muahahaha on the vultures. 


BigPurseSue said:


> The Vultures Lobby...
> 
> Would love to know the rationale behind laws forbidding citizens from removing roadkill. Good citizens make it less likely that cars will be swerving to avoid birds, deer, etc., and that city road crew will need to be called.
> 
> Our city_ does desperately _need a law forbidding drinking beer from a bucket on a curb however.
> 
> New Zealand Nature has possum wool stuff for sale for 10 percent off! My possum cap is on the way.
> 
> Slept late today, had turkey dinner leftovers for lunch, took long nap, feel better than I have in ages.  Wishing you all a relaxing and restorative Black Friday!


Here, you have to call the police as soon as a roadkill happens. It is registered as an accident. You are not allowed to not call the police. Often the animal is just wounded and the local hunter has to be called to trace it and if necessary kill it. 
The animal who was hit by a car often has inner bleeding from the accident, or organs were hurt. This has bad impact on meat quality and can make the meat inedible or even poisonous.
Also, dead animals of a certain size (this goes for cats and dogs, too) have go to the knacker.
(And if everyone is wondering why I know such weird stuff - my brother is a hunter and works as local forest ranger.)


Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> A first class journey and a first class bag as a companion.
> That looks like pure Heaven.
> Now... we are looking forward to meeting A's sister ...


I think I have decided against another A bag. 
Might spend the money elsewhere. Not on bags!


Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news, Miss 17 who is graduating early from high school was just accepted to the Fashion Institute of Technology (FIT) in Manhattan!  I’m so so happy for her!


Yay! This is very cool! I hope she likes it! 


remainsilly said:


> You may need more wind protection at rough weather times. But will looooooove hat's warmth/softness!
> Thanks for trusting me.
> 
> 1 of my secret pleasures is typing weird sh!t to post.
> Then seeing what google adverts generates from it.
> Once=potty chairs for the elderly.
> Another time=knife sets.
> 
> Another pleasure of mine is seeing your Christmas decorations each year.
> Still remember fireplace mantel, with decorative screen. So pretty.
> 
> Ah, 17. The age of boundless dreams & energy. Great times.
> Congratulations to your family.
> ---
> Digging iris today.
> View attachment 4262125
> 
> Not best time. But bulldozers crushed many already.
> And these varieties are worth saving.
> I exist outside current trend of annual flower gardens & paying landscape companies to do mediocre work. Old soul.


I really like your plant saving project.
Hopefully, you are able to save a lot of them!


Murphy47 said:


> I agree on the flowers. I rescue bulbs whenever I see a store replanting.
> Working on fireplace mantel this weekend. Not going quickly as we have many other tasks. Plus big sale at Dillard’s.
> Hoping to finish today after holiday meal at moms.


I am already collapsing, too.
I really look forward to your fireplace mantel. It was so nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
It is already Monday again and I wish time would fly a bit slower. 
I also wish to be at the country, still. But, I am already back at the bis city.
For a change it is a slow day at work. As colleague is ill and she has nothing left for me to do. So, I am trying to plan the next few days and weeks.
Some lingering work related problems are going on - bureaucratic stuff. That tends to cost you a lot of nerves, but gets solved last minute. Wish it was different.
On the bag front - nothing new.
Still using Miss A. The leather is breaking in a bit - getting creases. Good thing, because it looks a bit less boring now (the leather, not the bag. ) I am probably not going to buy a second one with Christmas and buying Christmas presents getting nearer. 
Hope everyone is well and happy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Today, a month ago, this island was celebrating its forth birthday.


For the first time we all forgot about it. 
Happy belated forth island birthday, ladies. 
Party at the Mackerel!!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Today, a month ago, this island was celebrating its forth birthday.
> View attachment 4262835
> 
> For the first time we all forgot about it.
> Happy belated forth island birthday, ladies.
> Party at the Mackerel!!!!



Wow! 
I can’t believe we forgot! 
Our poor landlord. We must arrange a lovely present to beg forgiveness. 
We  (my hubbie really) got the mantel done and it looks wonderful.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> I can’t believe we forgot!
> Our poor landlord. We must arrange a lovely present to beg forgiveness.
> We  (my hubbie really) got the mantel done and it looks wonderful.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> I can’t believe we forgot!
> Our poor landlord. We must arrange a lovely present to beg forgiveness.
> We  (my hubbie really) got the mantel done and it looks wonderful.


This is absolutely stunning!
Do I spot real presents there or are they just decoration?

Yes, our landlord is a tiny bit angry with us. First he was worried, though.
Because there were the Big Fat Swan Dancers at the Mackerel and NONE of us showed up.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is absolutely stunning!
> Do I spot real presents there or are they just decoration?
> 
> Yes, our landlord is a tiny bit angry with us. First he was worried, though.
> Because there were the Big Fat Swan Dancers at the Mackerel and NONE of us showed up.



I feel bad for the landlord to have gone to so much trouble to get the Fat Dancing Swans. This would explain the improved behavior of the naked mole rats however. Fear. Lol. 
The presents are real. Wrapped during last weeks snowstorm as I couldn’t go anywhere. 
Just the usual things I get the girls every year: Sox, pajamas, scarves, etc.


----------



## Cookiefiend

BigPurseSue said:


> What if they happen to die under the wheels of a 1992 Buick? Is a permit still necessary?



Bwahahahaa! 
(Probably inappropriate - but oh so funny! [emoji38])


----------



## Cookiefiend

Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> I can’t believe we forgot!
> Our poor landlord. We must arrange a lovely present to beg forgiveness.
> We  (my hubbie really) got the mantel done and it looks wonderful.



Wow... that’s amazing! 
(Looking at mine and thinking I’ve got to step up my game [emoji38][emoji6][emoji38])


----------



## Murphy47

Cookiefiend said:


> Wow... that’s amazing!
> (Looking at mine and thinking I’ve got to step up my game [emoji38][emoji6][emoji38])



Thanks! 
A few more tweaks and it will be finished. 
We don’t have a big tree anymore (cats) so we have been playing around with this kind of thing for a few years.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I really like your plant saving project.
> Hopefully, you are able to save a lot of them!


Thanks.
Managed to find some of every cultivar on metal labels(yes, someone loved this collection). Plus few unlabeled wildcards.
Orphans now tucked into my warm flowerbed.


Ludmilla said:


> The leather is breaking in a bit - getting creases. Good thing, because it looks a bit less boring now


My face is doing this, as I age.


Ludmilla said:


> Today, a month ago, this island was celebrating its forth birthday.
> View attachment 4262835
> 
> For the first time we all forgot about it.
> Happy belated forth island birthday, ladies.
> Party at the Mackerel!!!!


Holy Mother of Oblivion! I forgot, too!

But--Where's that cake?!


Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> I can’t believe we forgot!
> Our poor landlord. We must arrange a lovely present to beg forgiveness.
> We  (my hubbie really) got the mantel done and it looks wonderful.


This...is...STUNNING!
Dangling center bow & mirror letters take this look over the top!
Love it. Thanks for sharing.


Murphy47 said:


> Just the usual things I get the girls every year: Sox, pajamas, scarves, etc.


Man asked to measure my neck today.
Then predicted it'd be a great Christmas.
All of this resembles bizarre murder novel plot. Will sleep with eyes wide until New Year.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Managed to find some of every cultivar on metal labels(yes, someone loved this collection). Plus few unlabeled wildcards.
> Orphans now tucked into my warm flowerbed.
> 
> My face is doing this, as I age.
> 
> Holy Mother of Oblivion! I forgot, too!
> 
> But--Where's that cake?!
> 
> This...is...STUNNING!
> Dangling center bow & mirror letters take this look over the top!
> Love it. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Man asked to measure my neck today.
> Then predicted it'd be a great Christmas.
> All of this resembles bizarre murder novel plot. Will sleep with eyes wide until New Year.



You are funny!  Can’t wait to see why he needs neck measurement!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Managed to find some of every cultivar on metal labels(yes, someone loved this collection). Plus few unlabeled wildcards.
> Orphans now tucked into my warm flowerbed.
> 
> My face is doing this, as I age.
> 
> Holy Mother of Oblivion! I forgot, too!
> 
> But--Where's that cake?!
> 
> This...is...STUNNING!
> Dangling center bow & mirror letters take this look over the top!
> Love it. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Man asked to measure my neck today.
> Then predicted it'd be a great Christmas.
> All of this resembles bizarre murder novel plot. Will sleep with eyes wide until New Year.



Let’s hope this measurement is for a necklace or choker and not something more devious. Lol. 
This is a very odd request and would me me go “hmmmm” also. 
He’s usually quite good at gifts, right?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I feel bad for the landlord to have gone to so much trouble to get the Fat Dancing Swans. This would explain the improved behavior of the naked mole rats however. Fear. Lol.
> The presents are real. Wrapped during last weeks snowstorm as I couldn’t go anywhere.
> Just the usual things I get the girls every year: Sox, pajamas, scarves, etc.


It must be hard to stare at presents for a whole month without being allowed to open them! 

The Big Fat Swans seem to be a bit timid, now.
They are used to be greeted with chaos and mayhem.
And this year absolutely... nothing.
Obviously, they told that they would never come to the island again.

The landlord has told me, that Daniel C. paid a visit, too.
But I think this is just a plain lie. 


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Managed to find some of every cultivar on metal labels(yes, someone loved this collection). Plus few unlabeled wildcards.
> Orphans now tucked into my warm flowerbed.
> 
> My face is doing this, as I age.
> 
> Holy Mother of Oblivion! I forgot, too!
> 
> But--Where's that cake?!
> 
> This...is...STUNNING!
> Dangling center bow & mirror letters take this look over the top!
> Love it. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Man asked to measure my neck today.
> Then predicted it'd be a great Christmas.
> All of this resembles bizarre murder novel plot. Will sleep with eyes wide until New Year.


Hehehe. I do not think that he is measuring your neck for something unpleasant.


----------



## Ludmilla

We have snow since yesterday.
To be honest it is the wet and cold blurb than anything romantic.
Still wearing Miss A. Watching her wrinkle and crinkle.
Yes, this does improve the leather.
(@remainsilly - now I have to think about your face when I look at Miss A. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone needs to shoot me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4263782
> 
> Someone needs to shoot me.


Eeeeek!!!!  Let’s see!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

I am bad.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am bad.
> View attachment 4263849



THAT IS ONE GORGEOUS BAG!!!! 
Bag ninjas will be on high alert. 
You are bad, but in the best way possible.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> This is a very odd request and would me me go “hmmmm” also.
> He’s usually quite good at gifts, right?


Yes, his gifts generally are sane.
But he lacks suave finesse.
"You smell like toast," might be considered a fine compliment. 
Or measuring my neck might seem logical step towards goal to him.
I'll know why eventually. Or not. 
Men can be minefields of wtf. Yet sweet.



Ludmilla said:


> It must be hard to stare at presents for a whole month without being allowed to open them!


IT IS. If left alone nearby, I shake & squeeze boxes...


Ludmilla said:


> I am bad.
> View attachment 4263849


Ooooooh!
Think of my face with *this* beauty!

Is...she...brown?
Score!
Great choice, extremely "you." Perfect.


----------



## remainsilly

Man gave me a new sweater for upcoming trip.
It is cashmere, dry clean only.
Some things cannot be explained to an excited grin & enthusiastic generosity.
I may have to wear it, muck it up, then risk laundering later.
Or hide it somewhere, beneath all his earlier shoes.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes, his gifts generally are sane.
> But he lacks suave finesse.
> "You smell like toast," might be considered a fine compliment.
> Or measuring my neck might seem logical step towards goal to him.
> I'll know why eventually. Or not.
> Men can be minefields of wtf. Yet sweet.
> 
> 
> IT IS. If left alone nearby, I shake & squeeze boxes...
> 
> Ooooooh!
> Think of my face with *this* beauty!
> 
> Is...she...brown?
> Score!
> Great choice, extremely "you." Perfect.



One could shake and squeeze these ally u want- nothing. Overstuffed with tissue. Packed in boxes that bear no relation to store gift came from. 
Hubbie wraps odd items inside plastic containers of various sizes to drive kids nuts.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am bad.
> View attachment 4263849


Yes you are... but in a good way


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Muahahaha on the vultures.
> 
> Here, you have to call the police as soon as a roadkill happens. It is registered as an accident. You are not allowed to not call the police. Often the animal is just wounded and the local hunter has to be called to trace it and if necessary kill it.
> The animal who was hit by a car often has inner bleeding from the accident, or organs were hurt. This has bad impact on meat quality and can make the meat inedible or even poisonous.
> Also, dead animals of a certain size (this goes for cats and dogs, too) have go to the knacker.
> (And if everyone is wondering why I know such weird stuff - my brother is a hunter and works as local forest ranger.)



Once again I am dazzled by the high level of planning, organization, efficiency and attention to detail experienced in European countries. Tell me where you live and I will move there. Promptly. 

Recently spent an exasperating session on the phone with city departments in which the dept. of animal control forwarded me to streets & sanitation which forwarded me to garbage collection which forwarded me to wildlife rehabilitation which forwarded me to 911 which put me on hold then angrily hung up on me. 

In the end I and friends had to get out shovels. 



Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> I can’t believe we forgot!
> Our poor landlord. We must arrange a lovely present to beg forgiveness.
> We  (my hubbie really) got the mantel done and it looks wonderful.



The mantel looks lovely Murphy! Truly a work of art. I love the stones in the dish on the table. Thank you for posting a picture!



remainsilly said:


> Man gave me a new sweater for upcoming trip.
> It is cashmere, dry clean only.
> Some things cannot be explained to an excited grin & enthusiastic generosity.
> I may have to wear it, muck it up, then risk laundering later.
> Or hide it somewhere, beneath all his earlier shoes.



Your man sounds very sweet. Someone who compliments by saying that you smell like toast is truly imaginative and lives on a special plane. 

You can hand wash cashmere. Or at least I have accidentally. Washed a coat last summer by soaking it in the bathtub in wool soap, then rolling it in towels and hanging it outside to dry. It dried beautiful and fluffy. No shrinkage. What amazing wool! I thought. When I checked the fiber tag I discovered it was cashmere. So it can be done. 

So glad to hear some of the irises were saved. Love irises! 

The purse is gorgeous Ludmilla! I think you're going to enjoy it for a long, long time. It is the type one never tires of. The color is exquisite!

Had dinner tonight at a restaurant with a canoe mounted vertically on the wall. Who dreams up such things? Thought of everyone at the Mackerel.  Cheers!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am bad.
> View attachment 4263849



WoW![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
Wonderful Marcie in a gorgeous color, Ludmillq.[emoji7]
Don’t be hard on yourself.
You had ben dreaming about her for so long that you had to have her.
Congrats on your purchase![emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> THAT IS ONE GORGEOUS BAG!!!!
> Bag ninjas will be on high alert.
> You are bad, but in the best way possible.


Thank you.    
Bag ninjas will have problems as I am eyeing this bag very very close. 


remainsilly said:


> Yes, his gifts generally are sane.
> But he lacks suave finesse.
> "You smell like toast," might be considered a fine compliment.
> Or measuring my neck might seem logical step towards goal to him.
> I'll know why eventually. Or not.
> Men can be minefields of wtf. Yet sweet.
> 
> 
> IT IS. If left alone nearby, I shake & squeeze boxes...
> 
> Ooooooh!
> Think of my face with *this* beauty!
> 
> Is...she...brown?
> Score!
> Great choice, extremely "you." Perfect.


Thank you! 
(I do foresee a very pretty Christmas gift from your man. )


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Man gave me a new sweater for upcoming trip.
> It is cashmere, dry clean only.
> Some things cannot be explained to an excited grin & enthusiastic generosity.
> I may have to wear it, muck it up, then risk laundering later.
> Or hide it somewhere, beneath all his earlier shoes.


I have the same experiences like @BigPurseSue.
You can wash cashmere (carefully) with hand cleaning.
Did in the exact same way BigPurseSue did it.
Thinking that sheep get wet outside in rain helps a lot, too. 


BigPurseSue said:


> Once again I am dazzled by the high level of planning, organization, efficiency and attention to detail experienced in European countries. Tell me where you live and I will move there. Promptly.
> 
> Recently spent an exasperating session on the phone with city departments in which the dept. of animal control forwarded me to streets & sanitation which forwarded me to garbage collection which forwarded me to wildlife rehabilitation which forwarded me to 911 which put me on hold then angrily hung up on me.
> 
> In the end I and friends had to get out shovels.
> 
> 
> 
> The mantel looks lovely Murphy! Truly a work of art. I love the stones in the dish on the table. Thank you for posting a picture!
> 
> 
> 
> Your man sounds very sweet. Someone who compliments by saying that you smell like toast is truly imaginative and lives on a special plane.
> 
> You can hand wash cashmere. Or at least I have accidentally. Washed a coat last summer by soaking it in the bathtub in wool soap, then rolling it in towels and hanging it outside to dry. It dried beautiful and fluffy. No shrinkage. What amazing wool! I thought. When I checked the fiber tag I discovered it was cashmere. So it can be done.
> 
> So glad to hear some of the irises were saved. Love irises!
> 
> The purse is gorgeous Ludmilla! I think you're going to enjoy it for a long, long time. It is the type one never tires of. The color is exquisite!
> 
> Had dinner tonight at a restaurant with a canoe mounted vertically on the wall. Who dreams up such things? Thought of everyone at the Mackerel.  Cheers!


I am living in Germany.
We are known for our love of bureaucracy and efficiency. 
To be honest - our bureaucracy and efficiency can be monsters. And in some areas nothing work out anymore whereas in other areas bureaucracy is way too efficient. 
Things like your telephone chain happen around here, too. 

Thank you for your bag compliments. It was expensive enough to last at least 20 years. 


Tomsmom said:


> Yes you are... but in a good way


Hehehe. Not so sure about the "good".


Mariapia said:


> WoW![emoji173]️[emoji173]️
> Wonderful Marcie in a gorgeous color, Ludmillq.[emoji7]
> Don’t be hard on yourself.
> You had ben dreaming about her for so long that you had to have her.
> Congrats on your purchase![emoji106][emoji7]


Thank you Mariapia, as always you are way too nice. 
But yes. I really wanted the nut colour.
The SA said she could read on my face that this is "my" bag. 
(Which was not too difficult as I was already pointing to the bag while entering the store. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Naturally Miss Marcie is at the office with me today. I think I might have a new favorite bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Time for bag porn!


(You will see so much more of this during the upcoming 20 years. )


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie wraps odd items inside plastic containers of various sizes to drive kids nuts


Yes. Some do this to me, also.
People are too d@mn clever & outsmart my gift-guessing efforts.


BigPurseSue said:


> Once again I am dazzled by the high level of planning, organization, efficiency and attention to detail experienced in European countries. Tell me where you live and I will move there. Promptly.


It changes, when *live* in foreign countries. And become part of daily machines.
Been there, done that.


BigPurseSue said:


> In the end I and friends had to get out shovels.


Ah, the American way--"Do it myself & pay lower taxes!"
I love our country, truly.


BigPurseSue said:


> You can hand wash cashmere.





Ludmilla said:


> @BigPurseSue.
> You can wash cashmere (carefully) with hand cleaning.


 Thank God! Eases my mind!
Saw dry clean tag & then Man launched into, "I spent hours looking for the perfect one," story.
You cannot return those gifts.
You are stuck with them & the love.
And must deal.
Happily, he choose nice color.

My cycling baselayer today is merino.
I wash in woolite, gentle cycle. Hang dry.


Could work for cashmere...


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> (I do foresee a very pretty Christmas gift from your man. )


Or, it might be some toast. 
Never know with him.


Ludmilla said:


> Naturally Miss Marcie is at the office with me today. I think I might have a new favorite bag.


Is it snowing? 
You used marcie right away?! YES!
Definitely good choice.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Some do this to me, also.
> People are too d@mn clever & outsmart my gift-guessing efforts.
> 
> It changes, when *live* in foreign countries. And become part of daily machines.
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Ah, the American way--"Do it myself & pay lower taxes!"
> I love our country, truly.
> 
> 
> Thank God! Eases my mind!
> Saw dry clean tag & then Man launched into, "I spent hours looking for the perfect one," story.
> You cannot return those gifts.
> You are stuck with them & the love.
> And must deal.
> Happily, he choose nice color.
> 
> My cycling baselayer today is merino.
> I wash in woolite, gentle cycle. Hang dry.
> View attachment 4264616
> 
> Could work for cashmere...
> 
> Or, it might be some toast.
> Never know with him.
> 
> Is it snowing?
> You used marcie right away?! YES!
> Definitely good choice.



I always wash my cashmere sweaters, exactly like BigPurseSue. 
I have never had any issues.
The manufacturers always put a dry cleaning tag just to avoid complaints....
Same with the tag on silk scarves....


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> I am living in Germany.
> We are known for our love of bureaucracy and efficiency.
> To be honest - our bureaucracy and efficiency can be monsters. And in some areas nothing work out anymore whereas in other areas bureaucracy is way too efficient.
> Things like your telephone chain happen around here, too.



I think complex phone systems will bear responsibility in the end for the decay of civilization. Too easy to press button to end all responsibility. 

I could live in Germany. Would live off torte and currywurst. Unfortunately my language skills are limited to ordering pretzels.  But I guess I could always point.



remainsilly said:


> Ah, the American way--"Do it myself & pay lower taxes!"



Sadly we enjoy some of the highest property taxes in the country. We're usually on the list of top tens behind some city in Oregon. 

The other day I found my neighbors furiously sweeping the messy street in front of their house. They claimed their address is part of a study in which the city is studying what will happen if they don't clean the streets for several years. I would have been skeptical had I not spotted the "Study Area" signs that the city had erected nearby.   Would not be surprised if failure to remove roadkill is part of this study. Having been on a city board I know about studies and how we spend a lot of money on studies like this. 



Mariapia said:


> The manufacturers always put a dry cleaning tag just to avoid complaints....
> Same with the tag on silk scarves....



Years go in the U.S. the dry-cleaning industry would pay garment manufacturers to add Dry Clean Only tags to garments. Don't know whether they still do this. I don't dry clean anything anymore. 

Bag porn: My favorite Cole Haan outfitted for fall:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Some do this to me, also.
> People are too d@mn clever & outsmart my gift-guessing efforts.
> 
> It changes, when *live* in foreign countries. And become part of daily machines.
> Been there, done that.
> 
> Ah, the American way--"Do it myself & pay lower taxes!"
> I love our country, truly.
> 
> 
> Thank God! Eases my mind!
> Saw dry clean tag & then Man launched into, "I spent hours looking for the perfect one," story.
> You cannot return those gifts.
> You are stuck with them & the love.
> And must deal.
> Happily, he choose nice color.
> 
> My cycling baselayer today is merino.
> I wash in woolite, gentle cycle. Hang dry.
> View attachment 4264616
> 
> Could work for cashmere...
> 
> Or, it might be some toast.
> Never know with him.
> 
> Is it snowing?
> You used marcie right away?! YES!
> Definitely good choice.


Yes, I did use Marcie right away. As I know that leather wear like iron. Did not use any collonil products, either. 


Mariapia said:


> I always wash my cashmere sweaters, exactly like BigPurseSue.
> I have never had any issues.
> The manufacturers always put a dry cleaning tag just to avoid complaints....
> Same with the tag on silk scarves....


You can handwash silk scarves?
Good to know!


BigPurseSue said:


> I think complex phone systems will bear responsibility in the end for the decay of civilization. Too easy to press button to end all responsibility.
> 
> I could live in Germany. Would live off torte and currywurst. Unfortunately my language skills are limited to ordering pretzels.  But I guess I could always point.
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly we enjoy some of the highest property taxes in the country. We're usually on the list of top tens behind some city in Oregon.
> 
> The other day I found my neighbors furiously sweeping the messy street in front of their house. *They claimed their address is part of a study in which the city is studying what will happen if they don't clean the streets for several years*. I would have been skeptical had I not spotted the "Study Area" signs that the city had erected nearby.   Would not be surprised if failure to remove roadkill is part of this study. Having been on a city board I know about studies and how we spend a lot of money on studies like this.
> 
> 
> 
> Years go in the U.S. the dry-cleaning industry would pay garment manufacturers to add Dry Clean Only tags to garments. Don't know whether they still do this. I don't dry clean anything anymore.
> 
> Bag porn: My favorite Cole Haan outfitted for fall:
> 
> View attachment 4265235


You would survive quite well with English around here. 
At least in the big cities. 
To the bolded:  WTH?!
I can tell them what will happen without any study. 
I think there is some stuff every state should provide for. Infrastructure is definitely a part of it. 
I really like your bag! 
The leather looks so thick an soft.


----------



## Tomsmom

More bag pics, my Marc Jacobs found at the Salvation Army for 14.99


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4265362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bag pics, my Marc Jacobs found at the Salvation Army for 14.99



That is one cool bag!!! 
Do you feel like a rock star carrying it? I know I would.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Same with the tag on silk scarves.


Do you wash hermes silk twills?


BigPurseSue said:


> I think complex phone systems will bear responsibility in the end for the decay of civilization. Too easy to press button to end all responsibility.


 Truth!


BigPurseSue said:


> Sadly we enjoy some of the highest property taxes in the country.


Ah, but you do not pay 20% VAT, extra car tax/parking, or annual fee to own television.


BigPurseSue said:


> Having been on a city board I know about studies and how we spend a lot of money on studies like this.


Agreed.


BigPurseSue said:


> Years go in the U.S. the dry-cleaning industry would pay garment manufacturers to add Dry Clean Only tags to garments.


I believe it.


BigPurseSue said:


> Bag porn: My favorite Cole Haan outfitted for fall:


Pretty!


Ludmilla said:


> You would survive quite well with English around here.
> At least in the big cities.


My survival plan is to say "Please," & "Thank you," a lot.
If that fails, I cry or hand out chewing gum.
So far, works everywhere.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That is one cool bag!!!
> Do you feel like a rock star carrying it? I know I would.


I love carrying it lol!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I did use Marcie right away. As I know that leather wear like iron. Did not use any collonil products, either.
> 
> You can handwash silk scarves?
> Good to know!
> 
> oYes I handwash Silk scarves and I iron them when they are not completely dry.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Do you wash hermes silk twills?
> 
> Of course!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Do you wash hermes silk twills?
> 
> Truth!
> 
> Ah, but you do not pay 20% VAT, extra car tax/parking, or annual fee to own television.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> I believe it.
> 
> Pretty!
> 
> My survival plan is to say "Please," & "Thank you," a lot.
> If that fails, I cry or hand out chewing gum.
> So far, works everywhere.



We do pay 10-12% sales tax on EVERY item we buy. Yearly personal property taxes on cars, boats, motorcycles. Personal property taxes on land we own plus any buildings on it. 
Tv we pay no taxes to own but must suffer through 22 minutes of commercials per hourly program. 
Not sure any one country has it any better than another. Infrastructure should be stellar in most countries considering the taxes the government collects.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> We do pay 10-12% sales tax on EVERY item we buy. Yearly personal property taxes on cars, boats, motorcycles. Personal property taxes on land we own plus any buildings on it.
> Tv we pay no taxes to own but must suffer through 22 minutes of commercials per hourly program.
> Not sure any one country has it any better than another. Infrastructure should be stellar in most countries considering the taxes the government collects.


There is no "better."
Only "different." And what one personally prefers.
I prefer freedom to contest US property appraisal values.
And to buy items in other states, if sales tax levels disapoint. Or if some states offer no tax on clothes, food, etc.
But others want the government to choose everything & gladly pay. Or complain about paying. Or whatever.
I say, try living somewhere else. *Then* compare. And choose for self.

Is another freedom to enjoy, I guess.
Who knows?


----------



## remainsilly

The colors don't run?
@Mariapia


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> The colors don't run?
> @Mariapia


No they don't. 
When you iron your scarf you only have to avoid ironing the "hem" around the scarf so that it can keep its roundness if I may say so.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> No they don't.
> When you iron your scarf you only have to avoid ironing the "hem" around the scarf so that it can keep its roundness if I may say so.


Well, you have given me courage to try.
Once I spill enough onto my poor scarves.


----------



## remainsilly

Trying new gear today.


Wear shorts over tights, for urban commute. Less hassles in traffic.
Overall:
comfty, not see-through, warm, block wind, no zippers at ankles to dig in
lack reflective hits, few wonky seams & have bright pink chamois--which startles me at every pee stop
Verdict: get them on sale if can. then flaws do not seem to outweigh good. Definitely worth trying.
-----
Also packing for trip.
Which--I now have been authorized to reveal--may include seeing one of our islanders.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Trying new gear today.
> View attachment 4266570
> 
> Wear shorts over tights, for urban commute. Less hassles in traffic.
> Overall:
> comfty, not see-through, warm, block wind, no zippers at ankles to dig in
> lack reflective hits, few wonky seams & have bright pink chamois--which startles me at every pee stop
> Verdict: get them on sale if can. then flaws do not seem to outweigh good. Definitely worth trying.
> -----
> Also packing for trip.
> Which--I now have been authorized to reveal--may include seeing one of our islanders.



Daughter wear a lot of Terry when running. Loves it. Agrees about waiting for sale.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Daughter wear a lot of Terry when running. Loves it. Agrees about waiting for sale.


I like their cycling chamois best of all I've tried.
And sizes stay consistent, through their product lines.
Good stuff.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I like their cycling chamois best of all I've tried.
> And sizes stay consistent, through their product lines.
> Good stuff.



Yup. 
65 degrees here. Loving it!


----------



## remainsilly

Decorated for Christmas.
Repaired few things.
Packing about done.
Received 1st Christmas card.
Cycling later, when weather warms.

Also, dog keeps waking me at 3a.m.
Because flying things get into home & cause deep, deep worry for him.
Fireworks, etc.= fine.
Winged insect = omg, we all will die!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Decorated for Christmas.
> Repaired few things.
> Packing about done.
> Received 1st Christmas card.
> Cycling later, when weather warms.
> 
> Also, dog keeps waking me at 3a.m.
> Because flying things get into home & cause deep, deep worry for him.
> Fireworks, etc.= fine.
> Winged insect = omg, we all will die!


My dog used to get hysterical  when he heard fireworks and of course he woke up everyone in the building.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders!
Happy Monday for everyone! 
Been undercover and visited my old colleagues. Got almost trampled down on Christmas market.
Back at the office now. For a short werk. Thank God.
Carrying Miss Choc as huge meeting today and expensive bags get not so nice glances.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My dog used to get hysterical  when he heard fireworks and of course he woke up everyone in the building.


The dogs of my aunt hated fireworks, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> My dog used to get hysterical  when he heard fireworks and of course he woke up everyone in the building.


Was that dog in your avatar photo?

Guess they choose own fears, same as do people.
Sometimes, dogs express fears in annoying ways.
Mine leans against me or paces floor. 

He barks at squirrels. Every squirrel, everywhere.
Even the possibility of a squirrel requires barking.
Just in case.


Ludmilla said:


> Got almost trampled down on Christmas market.
> Back at the office now. For a short werk. Thank God.


Nothing says, "Christmas," as much as a good trampling.
Miss Choc looks good. Did you knit new scarf(peeking inside bag)?

I have short week here, too.
Then long journey & adventures.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4265362
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More bag pics, my Marc Jacobs found at the Salvation Army for 14.99



I LOVE this bag!!  You don't have cats, do you? Mine would have been hanging on it if I were to walk out the door with a bag like this on my shoulder. And then when I tucked it away in the closet they would have howled for me to open the closet door. 

A friend gave our dogs antler pieces to chew on. They've become their new obsession. They try to sneak them into the bedroom at night, and then we wake up to hear boink!-boink!-boink! as they toss the antler around and wrestle over it. 

I brought the Cooleroo outdoor dog bed into the house because it snowed. Last night I found the youngster jumping up and down on it trampoline style with a slipper-sock in his mouth. Ah, so wonderful to be young!


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Last night I found the youngster jumping up and down on it trampoline style with a slipper-sock in his mouth. Ah, so wonderful to be young!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Was that dog in your avatar photo?
> 
> Guess they choose own fears, same as do people.
> Sometimes, dogs express fears in annoying ways.
> Mine leans against me or paces floor.
> 
> He barks at squirrels. Every squirrel, everywhere.
> Even the possibility of a squirrel requires barking.
> Just in case.
> 
> Nothing says, "Christmas," as much as a good trampling.
> Miss Choc looks good. Did you knit new scarf(peeking inside bag)?
> 
> I have short week here, too.
> Then long journey & adventures.


It is a knitted hat peaking. 
Yes, made by me.


----------



## Ludmilla

What is everyone up to?
I am using a short „coworker is in a meeting hour“ to do fun stuff.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lookie!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Lookie!
> View attachment 4269689



That is a gorgeous bag!!!!! 
So happy you chose her!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Lookie!
> View attachment 4269689



That is a gorgeous bag!!!!! 
So happy you chose her!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lookie!
> View attachment 4269689


So pretty !!  Enjoy !!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It is a knitted hat peaking.
> Yes, made by me.


Very talented. Envious me.

I bought wild colored knit hat. With required goofy pom-pom.
It looks less cool than yours.


Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to?
> I am using a short „coworker is in a meeting hour“ to do fun stuff.


I got haircut.
Ate scone. Dropped crumbs everywhere.
Did final pack weight check.
Lost game of scrabble--though used amazing word, "scrim."
Cuddled dog.
Wore ugg boots.
Need to buy puzzle book for plane ride.

Ready to launch!


Ludmilla said:


> Lookie!
> View attachment 4269689


 Hi, Marcie!
You are on floor.
Psychic Silly predicts:
at least 1 die-hard germophobe will lose his/her sh!t over seeing this.
Whereas I love how pretty bag looks against wood color.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Very talented. Envious me.
> 
> I bought wild colored knit hat. With required goofy pom-pom.
> It looks less cool than yours.
> 
> I got haircut.
> Ate scone. Dropped crumbs everywhere.
> Did final pack weight check.
> Lost game of scrabble--though used amazing word, "scrim."
> Cuddled dog.
> Wore ugg boots.
> Need to buy puzzle book for plane ride.
> 
> Ready to launch!
> 
> Hi, Marcie!
> You are on floor.
> Psychic Silly predicts:
> at least 1 die-hard germophobe will lose his/her sh!t over seeing this.
> Whereas I love how pretty bag looks against wood color.



Nah, it’s. GERMAN floor. No germs there.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Happy Wednesday!  It’s 28 degrees here this morning. Still in my Salvation Army Marc Jacobs find .  

Ludmilla I love the Marcie!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Happy Wednesday!  It’s 28 degrees here this morning. Still in my Salvation Army Marc Jacobs find .
> 
> Ludmilla I love the Marcie!!



Same temps here. Feels very gloomy. Snow on ground but not roads. 
Is it Spring yet?


----------



## Narnanz

Can I join the wonderful people here...
Ive been saving to to go to Italy in May 2019 and was saving ok...but found that I was $1000 behind on my target...counted up the cost of all bags I had bought online for the last few months and there it was...$1000 on handbags....so postponed my trip ...removed my Visa card from my wallet...and other than finding great bags thrifting...stopped buying bags online.
Have to get my Visa bill down...I dont earn enough to have a Visa that big.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is a gorgeous bag!!!!!
> So happy you chose her!


Thank you!
I think I love her a lot. 


Tomsmom said:


> So pretty !!  Enjoy !!


Thank you!
Your Artsy inspired me to throw caution to the wind. 


remainsilly said:


> Very talented. Envious me.
> 
> I bought wild colored knit hat. With required goofy pom-pom.
> It looks less cool than yours.
> 
> I got haircut.
> Ate scone. Dropped crumbs everywhere.
> Did final pack weight check.
> Lost game of scrabble--though used amazing word, "scrim."
> Cuddled dog.
> Wore ugg boots.
> Need to buy puzzle book for plane ride.
> 
> Ready to launch!
> 
> Hi, Marcie!
> You are on floor.
> Psychic Silly predicts:
> at least 1 die-hard germophobe will lose his/her sh!t over seeing this.
> Whereas I love how pretty bag looks against wood color.


 Yes, Marcie is sitting on the floor.
She does this a lot. I think she likes it. 
Ready to launch?? Yay!


Murphy47 said:


> Nah, it’s. GERMAN floor. No germs there.



You have no idea how bad our cleaning service is. I think they have not cleaned that floor in a year.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Happy Wednesday!  It’s 28 degrees here this morning. Still in my Salvation Army Marc Jacobs find .
> 
> Ludmilla I love the Marcie!!


Happy Wednesday!
We went down from spring weather to winter again. Hate this.
Love Marcie, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Same temps here. Feels very gloomy. Snow on ground but not roads.
> Is it Spring yet?


The weather is just crazy here. We went from spring to winter and go probably back again. I hate this. Gives me headaches. 


Narnanz said:


> Can I join the wonderful people here...
> Ive been saving to to go to Italy in May 2019 and was saving ok...but found that I was $1000 behind on my target...counted up the cost of all bags I had bought online for the last few months and there it was...$1000 on handbags....so postponed my trip ...removed my Visa card from my wallet...and other than finding great bags thrifting...stopped buying bags online.
> Have to get my Visa bill down...I dont earn enough to have a Visa that big.


Hello and welcome!
The more the merrier we say on this pretty island.
I wanted to spend the money for my last shopping meltdown (one of my friends said: now you have totally escalated) for something else, too. I am back to saving again. And I hope that my lust for bags is over for a very long time now!


----------



## Ludmilla

How are everyone’s Christmas preparations going on?
I need to do serious present shopping.
And other stuff. I feel like it is already to late for everything and that I am totally behind.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> How are everyone’s Christmas preparations going on?
> I need to do serious present shopping.
> And other stuff. I feel like it is already to late for everything and that I am totally behind.



You are not behind at all. 
It is a marketing ploy. 
Not that many years ago, we would have been just getting started shopping. 
The season has been pushed back so retailers can make more money. 
You have a solid three weeks to get things done and it will be wonderful no matter how or when you do it! 
Get your list, put on comfy shoes and set off for the shops/market. It will go quick! 
Maybe even visit our favorite baker?!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Can I join the wonderful people here...
> Ive been saving to to go to Italy in May 2019 and was saving ok...but found that I was $1000 behind on my target...counted up the cost of all bags I had bought online for the last few months and there it was...$1000 on handbags....so postponed my trip ...removed my Visa card from my wallet...and other than finding great bags thrifting...stopped buying bags online.
> Have to get my Visa bill down...I dont earn enough to have a Visa that big.




Welcome!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How are everyone’s Christmas preparations going on?
> I need to do serious present shopping.
> And other stuff. I feel like it is already to late for everything and that I am totally behind.


Nah, you’re fine I agree with Murphy. I’m not done either if that makes you feel better


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Can I join the wonderful people here...
> Ive been saving to to go to Italy in May 2019 and was saving ok...but found that I was $1000 behind on my target...counted up the cost of all bags I had bought online for the last few months and there it was...$1000 on handbags....so postponed my trip ...removed my Visa card from my wallet...and other than finding great bags thrifting...stopped buying bags online.
> Have to get my Visa bill down...I dont earn enough to have a Visa that big.


Welcome , Narnanz!
Counting up the cost of all bags is the only thing that can deter us from spending too much.
Leaving your Visa card at home when going window shopping and resisting buying on line is an excellent method.
Start saving again to visit Italy... it's such a wonderful country!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Welcome , Narnanz!
> Counting up the cost of all bags is the only thing that can deter us from spending too much.
> Leaving your Visa card at home when going window shopping and resisting buying on line is an excellent method.
> Start saving again to visit Italy... it's such a wonderful country!



Yup. With wonderful leather goods. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You are not behind at all.
> It is a marketing ploy.
> Not that many years ago, we would have been just getting started shopping.
> The season has been pushed back so retailers can make more money.
> You have a solid three weeks to get things done and it will be wonderful no matter how or when you do it!
> Get your list, put on comfy shoes and set off for the shops/market. It will go quick!
> Maybe even visit our favorite baker?!!


Thank you, this makes me feel better. 
Problem is — I need to get that list done. 


Tomsmom said:


> Nah, you’re fine I agree with Murphy. I’m not done either if that makes you feel better


Good to know. 


Murphy47 said:


> Yup. With wonderful leather goods. Lol.


Not always. They had some really bad weather this year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Speaking about tge weather... we went from cold and rainy to sun and somewaht warm back to cold and rainy again. My migraine says thank you.
Christmas market with a friend this evening!
Searching for the season feeling.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Speaking about tge weather... we went from cold and rainy to sun and somewaht warm back to cold and rainy again. My migraine says thank you.
> Christmas market with a friend this evening!
> Searching for the season feeling.



Crazy weather everywhere. Sinuses are horrid here too. 
Christmas markets are the best! 
My fav day of the season is Dec 26. Pressure is off and I have cash to spend. [emoji6]


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Speaking about tge weather... we went from cold and rainy to sun and somewaht warm back to cold and rainy again. My migraine says thank you.
> Christmas market with a friend this evening!
> Searching for the season feeling.


I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet...
No one here is in a Christmas mood after what happened in Paris last Saturday and what may start again on the 8th...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet...
> No one here is in a Christmas mood after what happened in Paris last Saturday and what may start again on the 8th...



Understandable. 
I have read a little about the situation and it makes me very sad. Hoping things will improve.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Crazy weather everywhere. Sinuses are horrid here too.
> Christmas markets are the best!
> My fav day of the season is Dec 26. Pressure is off and I have cash to spend. [emoji6]


Hehe. My favorite days of the season are Dec 27-Dec 30. When holidays are over and relatives are gone. 


Mariapia said:


> I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet...
> No one here is in a Christmas mood after what happened in Paris last Saturday and what may start again on the 8th...


This is really scary.
It is lingering here, too. Wait for the recession next year. 


Murphy47 said:


> Understandable.
> I have read a little about the situation and it makes me very sad. Hoping things will improve.


Probably not so very fast.
A lot of things should change, but too many are sleepwalking.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Nah, it’s. GERMAN floor. No germs there.


 Have been studying this idea during travels.
Could be onto something...

At breakfast:


Visiting churches:


Wandering streets:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Browsing shops:


Overall, no German floors pissed me off. Yet.


Narnanz said:


> Can I join the wonderful people here...
> Ive been saving to to go to Italy in May 2019 and was saving ok...but found that I was $1000 behind on my target...counted up the cost of all bags I had bought online for the last few months and there it was...$1000 on handbags....so postponed my trip ...removed my Visa card from my wallet...and other than finding great bags thrifting...stopped buying bags online.
> Have to get my Visa bill down...I dont earn enough to have a Visa that big.


 Hello!
Nice to hear from NZ here.
Avoid online shopping=good idea.
Keep saving. You'll be fine.


Mariapia said:


> I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet...
> No one here is in a Christmas mood after what happened in Paris last Saturday and what may start again on the 8th...


Strikes/protests where I am, too.
Unhappy people.


Ludmilla said:


> Christmas market with a friend this evening!
> Searching for the season feeling.


----------



## Murphy47

Good evening everyone. 
New phone. Apps don’t love me tonight. Boo


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Have been studying this idea during travels.
> Could be onto something...
> 
> At breakfast:
> View attachment 4273229
> 
> Visiting churches:
> View attachment 4273231
> 
> Wandering streets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273232
> 
> Browsing shops:
> View attachment 4273234
> 
> Overall, no German floors pissed me off. Yet.
> 
> Hello!
> Nice to hear from NZ here.
> Avoid online shopping=good idea.
> Keep saving. You'll be fine.
> 
> Strikes/protests where I am, too.
> Unhappy people.


This boar really looks like he is whispering dirty things.
Now we need to know what he exactly said! 
Hmmm. I wonder when the first floor will piss you off. 


Murphy47 said:


> Good evening everyone.
> New phone. Apps don’t love me tonight. Boo


Ooooh which new phone did you get?
I need a new phone, too. 
(But used the money for Marcie. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
Continuing the floor theme.
Bag of yesterday and today watching me drinking coffee and waiting for getting out again.


What are you all up to? Any nice weekend plans?
I hope to get one point off my Christmas list.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Continuing the floor theme.
> Bag of yesterday and today watching me drinking coffee and waiting for getting out again.
> View attachment 4273520
> 
> What are you all up to? Any nice weekend plans?
> I hope to get one point off my Christmas list
> 
> I have taken out my Cuir too!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Have been studying this idea during travels.
> Could be onto something...
> 
> At breakfast:
> View attachment 4273229
> 
> Visiting churches:
> View attachment 4273231
> 
> Wandering streets:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4273232
> 
> Browsing shops:
> View attachment 4273234
> 
> Overall, no German floors pissed me off. Yet.
> 
> Hello!
> Nice to hear from NZ here.
> Avoid online shopping=good idea.
> Keep saving. You'll be fine.
> 
> Strikes/protests where I am, too.
> Unhappy people.


Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4273676


That pony is to die for with the Longchamp!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Continuing the floor theme.
> Bag of yesterday and today watching me drinking coffee and waiting for getting out again.
> View attachment 4273520
> 
> What are you all up to? Any nice weekend plans?
> I hope to get one point off my Christmas list.


Love the color of this bag!  

Today I’m going to pick up a new car if all works out the way it’s supposed to!  I’m excited. I’ll have to take my son along (mr. 22 and is special needs). He will love to be a part of this day. Tonight will be at church to attend the live nativity. It’s so beautiful they have live animals, music, singers, cookies...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love the color of this bag!
> 
> Today I’m going to pick up a new car if all works out the way it’s supposed to!  I’m excited. I’ll have to take my son along (mr. 22 and is special needs). He will love to be a part of this day. Tonight will be at church to attend the live nativity. It’s so beautiful they have live animals, music, singers, cookies...



Car tops phone. That’s awesome! 
Old phone had problems. Mostly lack of alert noises. Wouldn’t ring. So I missed calls all the time. 
Had more than enough phone trying to get it to work. Soo....


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That pony is to die for with the Longchamp!


Thank you, Tomsmom, I am very proud of it....It goes with a lot of bags....


----------



## Tomsmom

All is going well at the car dealership.  I’m going to drive home with a new car . A Honda CRV.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> All is going well at the car dealership.  I’m going to drive home with a new car . A Honda CRV.



Sounds perfect! Can’t wait for the big reveal!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds perfect! Can’t wait for the big reveal!


Thanks Murphy!  I’ll take pics tomorrow in the daylight


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks Murphy!  I’ll take pics tomorrow in the daylight



Sounds perfect! Can’t wait.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This boar really looks like he is whispering dirty things.
> Now we need to know what he exactly said!
> Hmmm. I wonder when the first floor will piss you off.


Boar told me to eat more Lebkuchen.

Aha! Found it=floor of underground, covered with broken beer bottles. After soccer game.


Ludmilla said:


> What are you all up to? Any nice weekend plans?



More Germany fun:
WTF?!


At Alte Pinakothek--painting depicts land of food fairytale, I learned.
Where food urges people to eat, eat, eat it.


My new motto.


Tollwood Christmas market=huge skeleton birds!




Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4273676


Pretty


Tomsmom said:


> A Honda CRV.


Great vehicles, you will love


----------



## Murphy47

Love the photos Ludmilla. My photo button seems to have disappeared with new phone.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here we are!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Here we are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274649



She looks awesome! 
What a nice Xmas present!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Here we are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274649


Good color choice Enjoy!


----------



## Murphy47

Finally finished Xmas decorations


----------



## Murphy47

App is going to make me do this one at a time


----------



## Murphy47

Argh.


----------



## Murphy47

One more


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Argh.


Really cozy, warm & festive! 
So nice to see, after walking through cold rain most of day.


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks! Cats not overly interested in the whole set up so this is a bonus.


----------



## remainsilly

More Germany adventures:

Sports fans scored odd goal


Mad King's carriage & me, Nymphenburg Schloss


Christmas window display, steiff animals


Hmmm


Krampus run, München


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> More Germany adventures:
> 
> Sports fans scored odd goal
> View attachment 4274756
> 
> Mad King's carriage & me, Nymphenburg Schloss
> View attachment 4274754
> 
> Christmas window display, steiff animals
> View attachment 4274755
> 
> Hmmm
> View attachment 4274758
> 
> Krampus run, München
> View attachment 4274757



Looks like an amazing weekend! Hope u had a great time! Sadly, back to work tomorrow.


----------



## Murphy47

I like Krampus. You don’t have to go to work tomorrow tho. Yay. Looks slightly warmer there than here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Argh.


Love all the pics!!!  You did a great job decorating!!


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks. Love the new car! Is it Champagne colored?


----------



## Mariapia

I can see that everyone is very busy....
Murphy with her lovely Christmas decorations
Remainsilly taking great pictures in Germany
Tomsmom driving her brand new car
I.... am doing nothing special. Still glued to the tube...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I can see that everyone is very busy....
> Murphy with her lovely Christmas decorations
> Remainsilly taking great pictures in Germany
> Tomsmom driving her brand new car
> I.... am doing nothing special. Still glued to the tube...



Good morning, Mariapia! 
Very unsettling in France again this weekend. Understandable you would be watching the news. 
I rarely agree with how the government handles unrest. If so many people are unhappy with a policy, why don’t they pay attention and figure out a better compromise?
Men. That’s all I can say.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks. Love the new car! Is it Champagne colored?


I think it’s called Sandstorm.  But I like the word champagne better lol!


----------



## remainsilly

Quite cold & grey=typical German winter.




I love you, smartwool baselayers & north face insulated/waterproof boots!

Dachau concentration camp memorial:
road into camp


entrance gate


the bunker



My 1st train strike experience, also.
Loads o' fun.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Quite cold & grey=typical German winter.
> View attachment 4276132
> 
> View attachment 4276129
> 
> I love you, smartwool baselayers & north face insulated/waterproof boots!
> 
> Dachau concentration camp memorial:
> road into camp
> View attachment 4276130
> 
> entrance gate
> View attachment 4276127
> 
> the bunker
> View attachment 4276128
> 
> 
> My 1st train strike experience, also.
> Loads o' fun.



I’m glad you’re dressed well for the weather.


----------



## remainsilly

Sightseeing o' weirdness day:

Lego ninja turtle & sword


Manly knitting & wool


Micheal Jackson memorial, on unrelated statue (across from hotel he used in city)


Street art


-----
Bag spotting, new longchamp special edition= DOGS!


Ahem. Remember how I dislike lp bags?


Stuffing these into flight bag & heading home.


Good trip! Thanks for sharing in my adventures.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Sightseeing o' weirdness day:
> 
> Lego ninja turtle & sword
> View attachment 4276596
> 
> Manly knitting & wool
> View attachment 4276587
> 
> Micheal Jackson memorial, on unrelated statue (across from hotel he used in city)
> View attachment 4276592
> 
> Street art
> View attachment 4276612
> 
> -----
> Bag spotting, new longchamp special edition= DOGS!
> View attachment 4276598
> 
> Ahem. Remember how I dislike lp bags?
> View attachment 4276599
> 
> Stuffing these into flight bag & heading home.
> View attachment 4276602
> 
> Good trip! Thanks for sharing in my adventures.


I’m really loving your pictures!


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Sightseeing o' weirdness day:
> 
> Lego ninja turtle & sword
> View attachment 4276596
> 
> Manly knitting & wool
> View attachment 4276587
> 
> Micheal Jackson memorial, on unrelated statue (across from hotel he used in city)
> View attachment 4276592
> 
> Street art
> View attachment 4276612
> 
> -----
> Bag spotting, new longchamp special edition= DOGS!
> View attachment 4276598
> 
> Ahem. Remember how I dislike lp bags?
> View attachment 4276599
> 
> Stuffing these into flight bag & heading home.
> View attachment 4276602
> 
> Good trip! Thanks for sharing in my adventures.


Love those Longchamp Dogs


----------



## Murphy47

I love the LP! I enjoyed sightseeing with you. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Thank you so much, RemainSilly, for all the wonderful photos of your vacation! I've enjoyed them very much. Hard to believe that the Mad King's carriage was the Lamborghini of the day. Looks like a very uncomfortable ride. The Manly Art of Knitting reminds me of all the Spitzweg paintings of soldiers knitting. Why do Germans have a need to make knitting seem macho? 

The Dachau photos.... It is hard to say anything. Thank you for posting them. 

The Longchamp bag...  Wonderful reminder of how wonderful and creative humans can be.  

The possum wool cap arrived.   I've already worn it on numerous 20F hikes. It is all that a winter cap should be: toasty warm, cute, stays on my head. Much, much warmer than my double-thickness Ragg wool cap. DH claims my affection is only placebo effect but as a chronically cold person I know warmth. Thank you for recommending it, RemainSilly! I am enjoying the freedom of not having a shawl wrapped around my head as I walk.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you so much, RemainSilly, for all the wonderful photos of your vacation! I've enjoyed them very much. Hard to believe that the Mad King's carriage was the Lamborghini of the day. Looks like a very uncomfortable ride. The Manly Art of Knitting reminds me of all the Spitzweg paintings of soldiers knitting. Why do Germans have a need to make knitting seem macho?
> 
> The Dachau photos.... It is hard to say anything. Thank you for posting them.
> 
> The Longchamp bag...  Wonderful reminder of how wonderful and creative humans can be.
> 
> The possum wool cap arrived.   I've already worn it on numerous 20F hikes. It is all that a winter cap should be: toasty warm, cute, stays on my head. Much, much warmer than my double-thickness Ragg wool cap. DH claims my affection is only placebo effect but as a chronically cold person I know warmth. Thank you for recommending it, RemainSilly! I am enjoying the freedom of not having a shawl wrapped around my head as I walk.


The knitting book is actually from a guy from the US. It was published in 1972. This is just the German reprint from 2016. 
Actually, knitting is not considered macho around here.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Sightseeing o' weirdness day:
> 
> Lego ninja turtle & sword
> View attachment 4276596
> 
> Manly knitting & wool
> View attachment 4276587
> 
> Micheal Jackson memorial, on unrelated statue (across from hotel he used in city)
> View attachment 4276592
> 
> Street art
> View attachment 4276612
> 
> -----
> Bag spotting, new longchamp special edition= DOGS!
> View attachment 4276598
> 
> Ahem. Remember how I dislike lp bags?
> View attachment 4276599
> 
> Stuffing these into flight bag & heading home.
> View attachment 4276602
> 
> Good trip! Thanks for sharing in my adventures.


Loooook at all the doggies!
I hope you all had a great flight back.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can see that everyone is very busy....
> Murphy with her lovely Christmas decorations
> Remainsilly taking great pictures in Germany
> Tomsmom driving her brand new car
> I.... am doing nothing special. Still glued to the tube...


Hello Mariapia!
I hope things sort out quickly! 
This is all so very bad.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Here we are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4274649


I like your new car!


----------



## Ludmilla

Christmas came early this year.
And it brought me an H scarf. 




It is inspired by my favorite Shakespeare play Midsummer Night‘s Dream.
Never thought that I would own such a scarf one day.
Now I am obsessed studying the details.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I like your new car!


Thank you !!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Christmas came early this year.
> And it brought me an H scarf.
> View attachment 4277359
> 
> View attachment 4277360
> 
> It is inspired by my favorite Shakespeare play Midsummer Night‘s Dream.
> Never thought that I would own such a scarf one day.
> Now I am obsessed studying the details.



Oh that is gorgeous Ludmilla!    I really think that is the most exquisite Hermes scarf I've ever seen. The most beautiful scarf I've ever seen period. 

Midsummer Night's Dream is one of my favorite pieces of literature too.  They really did a good job representing it didn't they? 

Wear it in good health!

P.S. I should have known that The Manly Art of Knitting was by an American seeing as how there's a cowboy on the cover. <sigh>


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Mariapia!
> I hope things sort out quickly!
> This is all so very bad.


Thank you for your kind words, Ludmilla.
Everyone here is very worried after what happened last Sunday ( and will happen again on the 15th) in Paris and in Strasbourg the day before yesterday.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Christmas came early this year.
> And it brought me an H scarf.
> View attachment 4277359
> 
> View attachment 4277360
> 
> It is inspired by my favorite Shakespeare play Midsummer Night‘s Dream.
> Never thought that I would own such a scarf one day.
> Now I am obsessed studying the details.


Wow! What a beautiful present!
Hermès scarves are the best, believe me. 
Yours is particularly gorgeous.


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Love those Longchamp Dogs


Thanks. Are my 1st items from brand.
The dog designs change, for each bag type--I liked this arrangement best.


Murphy47 said:


> I love the LP! I enjoyed sightseeing with you. Thanks for sharing!


Thanks & you're welcome.
I risked the viscious horse on zipper pull, because pups so cute.




BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you for recommending it, RemainSilly! I am enjoying the freedom of not having a shawl wrapped around my head as I walk.


Glad to hear possum merino is a winner.
And that you enjoyed photos.
Yes, Dachau was meaningful to visit--such things do not translate well into modern happy-unicorn-cupcakes-positivity facebooky world.
Yet they are real moments.


BigPurseSue said:


> Hard to believe that the Mad King's carriage was the Lamborghini of the day.


He was very shy, loved swans/horses & had a talent for spending country's money wildly.
Eventually, a mysterious drowning ended his purchases.


Ludmilla said:


> Loooook at all the doggies!
> I hope you all had a great flight back.


Is new security thing about powdered substances.
Plane had to sit outside terminal, for inspections.
Then, we hauled off someone.

Delayed take-off, because couple people refused to stay in seats.
During flight=screaming fight over reclining seat(from person behind), arguments over whose entertainment screen was whose, crying babies & passenger refilling drinks from other glasses on tray(replacing 1/2 empty ones for stewardess to offer others).

But got tangerine & chocolate santa mid-flight.
So, all good.


Ludmilla said:


> Christmas came early this year.
> And it brought me an H scarf.
> View attachment 4277359
> 
> View attachment 4277360
> 
> It is inspired by my favorite Shakespeare play Midsummer Night‘s Dream.
> Never thought that I would own such a scarf one day.
> Now I am obsessed studying the details.


 Perfect design & colors for you.
ooooooohlala! So chic.


Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Ludmilla.
> Everyone here is very worried after what happened last Sunday ( and will happen again on the 15th) in Paris and in Strasbourg the day before yesterday.


Thought I heard about attack at Christmas market yesterday?
Rough times.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Christmas came early this year.
> And it brought me an H scarf.
> View attachment 4277359
> 
> View attachment 4277360
> 
> It is inspired by my favorite Shakespeare play Midsummer Night‘s Dream.
> Never thought that I would own such a scarf one day.
> Now I am obsessed studying the details.


P.S.
LOVE stuffed fox in background & candle!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. Are my 1st items from brand.
> The dog designs change, for each bag type--I liked this arrangement best.
> 
> Thanks & you're welcome.
> I risked the viscious horse on zipper pull, because pups so cute.
> View attachment 4278000
> 
> 
> Glad to hear possum merino is a winner.
> And that you enjoyed photos.
> Yes, Dachau was meaningful to visit--such things do not translate well into modern happy-unicorn-cupcakes-positivity facebooky world.
> Yet they are real moments.
> 
> He was very shy, loved swans/horses & had a talent for spending country's money wildly.
> Eventually, a mysterious drowning ended his purchases.
> 
> Is new security thing about powdered substances.
> Plane had to sit outside terminal, for inspections.
> Then, we hauled off someone.
> 
> Delayed take-off, because couple people refused to stay in seats.
> During flight=screaming fight over reclining seat(from person behind), arguments over whose entertainment screen was whose, crying babies & passenger refilling drinks from other glasses on tray(replacing 1/2 empty ones for stewardess to offer others).
> 
> But got tangerine & chocolate santa mid-flight.
> So, all good.
> 
> Perfect design & colors for you.
> ooooooohlala! So chic.
> 
> Thought I heard about attack at Christmas market yesterday?
> Rough times.


That Longchamp tote is to die for, remainsilly.
As for passengers on planes, I have noticed that some of them get more and more disrespectful and aggressive. As in everyday life in stores, in schools or universities , on the roads  and even in emergency rooms... And I am talking of all generations.


----------



## vink

Ludmilla said:


> Christmas came early this year.
> And it brought me an H scarf.
> View attachment 4277359
> 
> View attachment 4277360
> 
> It is inspired by my favorite Shakespeare play Midsummer Night‘s Dream.
> Never thought that I would own such a scarf one day.
> Now I am obsessed studying the details.



Wow! Pretty one with such an inspiring background.


----------



## vink

Hi everyone! I want to drop by and say almost happy holiday to you all. 

I hope everything will get better soon in France for you, Mariapia. 

Your trip to Germany is on my bucket list. One day, I hope. 

And your scarf is so pretty, Ludmilla. 

I wish everyone the best of health. [emoji4]


----------



## remainsilly

vink said:


> Hi everyone! I want to drop by and say almost happy holiday to you all.
> 
> I hope everything will get better soon in France for you, Mariapia.
> 
> Your trip to Germany is on my bucket list. One day, I hope.
> 
> And your scarf is so pretty, Ludmilla.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of health. [emoji4]


Hi, vink. 
Germany definitely is worth visiting.
But I had to transport home all my Christmas market mugs inside wool socks.


Mariapia said:


> That Longchamp tote is to die for, remainsilly.
> As for passengers on planes, I have noticed that some of them get more and more disrespectful and aggressive. As in everyday life in stores, in schools or universities , on the roads  and even in emergency rooms... And I am talking of all generations.


Well, as I've punched a dickhead driver's car window, whilst cycling, in no position to judge.
However, I kinda blame the internet. Telling everyone to be happy-happy only. And never to say, "What you did there was *****y. And you should be ashamed/take responsibility for it." 
Those posts are removed.
Anger explosions come from crammed & unexpressed feelings, sometimes.
Or, just because.
Who knows?


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Oh that is gorgeous Ludmilla!    I really think that is the most exquisite Hermes scarf I've ever seen. The most beautiful scarf I've ever seen period.
> 
> Midsummer Night's Dream is one of my favorite pieces of literature too.  They really did a good job representing it didn't they?
> 
> Wear it in good health!
> 
> P.S. I should have known that The Manly Art of Knitting was by an American seeing as how there's a cowboy on the cover. <sigh>


Thank you very very much! 
Yes, I think they did a great job at representing the play.
The scarf captures Act III, Scene I.
I take a pic in daylight of the whole scarf on the weekend.

(Hehe. I just had to defend us on the knitting matter. We do a lot of weird stuff, but this one - no. )


Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a beautiful present!
> Hermès scarves are the best, believe me.
> Yours is particularly gorgeous.


Thank you! 
I totally believe that those scarves are the best. The fabric feels very solid.
(Hopefully, this is not the start of a new collection. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Ludmilla.
> Everyone here is very worried after what happened last Sunday ( and will happen again on the 15th) in Paris and in Strasbourg the day before yesterday.



All will be well.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks. Are my 1st items from brand.
> The dog designs change, for each bag type--I liked this arrangement best.
> 
> Thanks & you're welcome.
> I risked the viscious horse on zipper pull, because pups so cute.
> View attachment 4278000
> 
> 
> Glad to hear possum merino is a winner.
> And that you enjoyed photos.
> Yes, Dachau was meaningful to visit--such things do not translate well into modern happy-unicorn-cupcakes-positivity facebooky world.
> Yet they are real moments.
> 
> He was very shy, loved swans/horses & had a talent for spending country's money wildly.
> Eventually, a mysterious drowning ended his purchases.
> 
> Is new security thing about powdered substances.
> Plane had to sit outside terminal, for inspections.
> Then, we hauled off someone.
> 
> Delayed take-off, because couple people refused to stay in seats.
> During flight=screaming fight over reclining seat(from person behind), arguments over whose entertainment screen was whose, crying babies & passenger refilling drinks from other glasses on tray(replacing 1/2 empty ones for stewardess to offer others).
> 
> But got tangerine & chocolate santa mid-flight.
> So, all good.
> 
> Perfect design & colors for you.
> ooooooohlala! So chic.
> 
> Thought I heard about attack at Christmas market yesterday?
> Rough times.


Hehe. Yes. There is a HORSE. 

This sounds like you had a bumpy ride. 
Not nice. You must be very exhausted.

Thank you for the scarf love.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> P.S.
> LOVE stuffed fox in background & candle!


Fox is a reason, why I will probably drown mysteriously, too.
As one of my talents is spending money widely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That Longchamp tote is to die for, remainsilly.
> As for passengers on planes, I have noticed that some of them get more and more disrespectful and aggressive. As in everyday life in stores, in schools or universities , on the roads  and even in emergency rooms... And I am talking of all generations.


Oh. My. God. Yes.
Everyone is rude and aggressive. Had an interesting ride on the underground today.
Take a fully stuffed underground put a yelling and stomping person in it and let the underground stop at every station for 5 minutes. 
I was totally stressed out when I finally reached the office.


----------



## Ludmilla

vink said:


> Hi everyone! I want to drop by and say almost happy holiday to you all.
> 
> I hope everything will get better soon in France for you, Mariapia.
> 
> Your trip to Germany is on my bucket list. One day, I hope.
> 
> And your scarf is so pretty, Ludmilla.
> 
> I wish everyone the best of health. [emoji4]


Hello vink! 
Thank you for the scarf love. 
I hope you are well and I am wishing you and your family the best, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you very very much!
> Yes, I think they did a great job at representing the play.
> The scarf captures Act III, Scene I.
> I take a pic in daylight of the whole scarf on the weekend.
> 
> (Hehe. I just had to defend us on the knitting matter. We do a lot of weird stuff, but this one - no. )
> 
> Thank you!
> I totally believe that those scarves are the best. The fabric feels very solid.
> (Hopefully, this is not the start of a new collection. )


I have five Hermès scarves, one I bought in Paris a long time ago, and 4 which I found in mint condition in a consignment store in town.
Yesterday, I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp bags and they had remainsilly' s tote.
Unfortunately they only have two sizes. Small and large. The SA had a look at the catalogue and told me there was no medium....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes. There is a HORSE.
> 
> This sounds like you had a bumpy ride.
> Not nice. You must be very exhausted.
> 
> Thank you for the scarf love.


I blame facebook.
And cats.
They usually are to blame for most trouble in life.


Ludmilla said:


> Fox is a reason, why I will probably drown mysteriously, too.
> As one of my talents is spending money widely.


At least you make excellent choices for items.

I spend obscene amounts on fancy gift soaps--found in bookshops, museums, etc.
Overpriced, crazy colors, pretty boxes.
Few showers & gone.

Your fox will last a lifetime.


Ludmilla said:


> Oh. My. God. Yes.
> Everyone is rude and aggressive. Had an interesting ride on the underground today.
> Take a fully stuffed underground put a yelling and stomping person in it and let the underground stop at every station for 5 minutes.
> I was totally stressed out when I finally reached the office.


I'll mention, "Never leave the train with a jabbering stranger."
So you remember what fun I had on German s-bahn.


Mariapia said:


> I have five Hermès scarves, one I bought in Paris a long time ago, and 4 which I found in mint condition in a consignment store in town.
> Yesterday, I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp bags and they had remainsilly' s tote.
> Unfortunately they only have two sizes. Small and large. The SA had a look at the catalogue and told me there was no medium....


 Hmm.
Collection has longer handle bag. Dog design different than mine & smaller size:
https://fr.longchamp.com/products/cloe-floirat/sac-porte-epaule/l1899352080

Agreed, hermes scarves survive long time. And stay nice.
Others seem to get holes, after 2-3 wearings.
I kill clothes/scarves. It's another superpower.


----------



## Murphy47

Facebook is certainly a bad influence. 
The problem with cats is thousands of years ago they were worshipped as gods in ancient Egypt. They have never forgotten this. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have five Hermès scarves, one I bought in Paris a long time ago, and 4 which I found in mint condition in a consignment store in town.
> Yesterday, I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp bags and they had remainsilly' s tote.
> Unfortunately they only have two sizes. Small and large. The SA had a look at the catalogue and told me there was no medium....


There is definitely a medium sized bag.
I have seen them at the LC boutique and at a store that sells LC.
But, it has the longer handles.
Did you take a look at the website?


remainsilly said:


> I blame facebook.
> And cats.
> They usually are to blame for most trouble in life.
> 
> At least you make excellent choices for items.
> 
> I spend obscene amounts on fancy gift soaps--found in bookshops, museums, etc.
> Overpriced, crazy colors, pretty boxes.
> Few showers & gone.
> 
> Your fox will last a lifetime.
> 
> I'll mention, "Never leave the train with a jabbering stranger."
> So you remember what fun I had on German s-bahn.
> 
> Hmm.
> Collection has longer handle bag. Dog design different than mine & smaller size:
> https://fr.longchamp.com/products/cloe-floirat/sac-porte-epaule/l1899352080
> 
> Agreed, hermes scarves survive long time. And stay nice.
> Others seem to get holes, after 2-3 wearings.
> I kill clothes/scarves. It's another superpower.


Yes, fox will remind me for the rest of my life that I spend money on childish stuff.  
No one shoul ever follow a jabbering stranger. It is a law.
Cats are trying to take over the world. They are guilty. 


Murphy47 said:


> Facebook is certainly a bad influence.
> The problem with cats is thousands of years ago they were worshipped as gods in ancient Egypt. They have never forgotten this. Lol.


Hmmm. You are probably right about the cats.


----------



## Ludmilla

What is everyone up to?
Today, we had computer schooling. So, it was Miss Choc‘s turn to come out of the closet.


It is getting really cold.
Winter! 
We are reaching my operating temperature (-5).
I still have no clue about 4 Christmas presents (mother, father, brother, niece). Argh.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to?
> Today, we had computer schooling. So, it was Miss Choc‘s turn to come out of the closet.
> View attachment 4279600
> 
> It is getting really cold.
> Winter!
> We are reaching my operating temperature (-5).
> I still have no clue about 4 Christmas presents (mother, father, brother, niece). Argh.



I feel your pain. I am only close to finished because I knew I had to be. 
Today was oldest D grad day. Took all day. Sister in law surprised everyone by coming into town last night. No food in house and hadn’t bought her gift yet. 
Hubble extra tired as he is UPS guy and extremely busy this time of year. It’s 21.45 hours and I am in bed already as so exhausted.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Had new carpet installed. Heavy industrial-grade gray. For the dogs. Exhausted from pulling out old carpet, tacks and nails. Slept late, put on new soft sweater, decided to play-lady as my grandma liked to say. Fixed hair, put on jewelry. Went grocery shopping.  Bought apple Danish cake and ate half of it.  Dogs looking very sad that I did not share it.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, fox will remind me for the rest of my life that I spend money on childish stuff.


1 word = "carousel."
True adventurers never put aside childish things. Are too fun.


Ludmilla said:


> No one should ever follow a jabbering stranger. It is a law.



Sigh. Yet soooooo often, *AM *the jabbering stranger. Asking directions & waving my maps.
Just draw line at hoping people follow me into a shady slum.


Ludmilla said:


> Cats are trying to take over the world. They are guilty.


My horror was discovering that cats climb stuff.
Draperies, shelves, refrigerator, dresses left on hooks.
Loved my cat dearly. But, holy moly, his claws=deadly.
Still, refuse to declaw any cat=cruel.


Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to?
> Today, we had computer schooling. So, it was Miss Choc‘s turn to come out of the closet.
> View attachment 4279600
> 
> It is getting really cold.
> Winter!
> We are reaching my operating temperature (-5).
> I still have no clue about 4 Christmas presents (mother, father, brother, niece). Argh.


Hello, Miss Choc!
Seems I left Germany at correct time. Because "really cold" & I are not bff.


Murphy47 said:


> I feel your pain. I am only close to finished because I knew I had to be.
> Today was oldest D grad day. Took all day. Sister in law surprised everyone by coming into town last night. No food in house and hadn’t bought her gift yet.
> Hubble extra tired as he is UPS guy and extremely busy this time of year. It’s 21.45 hours and I am in bed already as so exhausted.


I think of your hubby every year, this time.
Rough & essential job.
Congrats to dd!


BigPurseSue said:


> Exhausted from pulling out old carpet, tacks and nails.


Installers did not do this job?!


BigPurseSue said:


> Slept late, put on new soft sweater, decided to play-lady as my grandma liked to say.


Ah, good on you!
Yes, the trap of holiday food gifts found me, also.
Pears, chocolates, nuts. Must eat!
---
When you must multi-task, & others have waaaay too high expectatations, think of my little eierlegende Wollmilchsau.


https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/eierlegende_Wollmilchsau


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> What is everyone up to?
> Today, we had computer schooling. So, it was Miss Choc‘s turn to come out of the closet.
> View attachment 4279600
> 
> It is getting really cold.
> Winter!
> We are reaching my operating temperature (-5).
> I still have no clue about 4 Christmas presents (mother, father, brother, niece). Argh.


Beautiful brown!


----------



## Tomsmom

BigPurseSue said:


> Had new carpet installed. Heavy industrial-grade gray. For the dogs. Exhausted from pulling out old carpet, tacks and nails. Slept late, put on new soft sweater, decided to play-lady as my grandma liked to say. Fixed hair, put on jewelry. Went grocery shopping.  Bought apple Danish cake and ate half of it.  Dogs looking very sad that I did not share it.


Ughh!  Btdt with taking up old carpet not fun!  But how nice to have new!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I feel your pain. I am only close to finished because I knew I had to be.
> Today was oldest D grad day. Took all day. Sister in law surprised everyone by coming into town last night. No food in house and hadn’t bought her gift yet.
> Hubble extra tired as he is UPS guy and extremely busy this time of year. It’s 21.45 hours and I am in bed already as so exhausted.


Congratulations to dd!!!  Poor dh!  It’s got to be rough this time of year!


----------



## Murphy47

Everyone sounds  VERY busy this year. 
Let us not forget our annual Christmas night part at the Mackeral. 
I know our landlord is eagerly awaiting this years mayhem. 
Only one Fat Swan is available for dancing.


----------



## Murphy47

Here is what I have in mind for decorations


----------



## Murphy47

And for our craft 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sadly Mr C will not be available as he has new baby and cannot stay awake past 8.30 pm. 
I have had no word on bag ninjas or naked mole rats and as such am leaving this as a SURPRISE. 
Happy Saturday to all.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> And for our craft
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly Mr C will not be available as he has new baby and cannot stay awake past 8.30 pm.
> I have had no word on bag ninjas or naked mole rats and as such am leaving this as a SURPRISE.
> Happy Saturday to all.


The mole rats texted me.
Demanding guacamole & taco pie at party.
Pushy b@st@rds.

Hate to say it, but craft photo made my eyes burn.
Slightly horrifying.
Might pushy-b@st@rd my vote for something with glue & excessive glitter instead.


----------



## Murphy47

Glitter works. This year we must remember “glitter is not food” as someone grabbed the glitter jar and not the parsley.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glitter works. This year we must remember “glitter is not food” as someone grabbed the glitter jar and not the parsley.


Deal.
And will put it into the special warning bowl.
Though, glitter really is tasty stuff...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Deal.
> And will put it into the special warning bowl.
> Though, glitter really is tasty stuff...
> View attachment 4280664



I’m gonna have to go with “no” as it’s basically metal. Lead actually. 
Sure is pretty tho


----------



## remainsilly

Bag porn
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/show-us-your-longchamp.459009/page-474#post-32770456"]Show us your Longchamp![/URL]
Had to use some of new dog stuff!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Bag porn
> Show us your Longchamp!
> Had to use some of new dog stuff!



Love the color of that bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

I need to stop procrastinating. I have a paper due tomorrow night and all I’m doing is surfing the web and spending time here on TPF!  Ack!!!  This going back to college thing seemed like a good idea at the time, lol!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I need to stop procrastinating. I have a paper due tomorrow night and all I’m doing is surfing the web and spending time here on TPF!  Ack!!!  This going back to college thing seemed like a good idea at the time, lol!



I hear ya. Oldest graduates yesterday but last paper is due tomorrow. Take about a buzz kill.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I need to stop procrastinating. I have a paper due tomorrow night and all I’m doing is surfing the web and spending time here on TPF!  Ack!!!  This going back to college thing seemed like a good idea at the time, lol!


Ah, memories.
Some of my best work happened at 4 a.m., after 2 snickers bars & pots o' coffee.
Hang in there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I feel your pain. I am only close to finished because I knew I had to be.
> Today was oldest D grad day. Took all day. Sister in law surprised everyone by coming into town last night. No food in house and hadn’t bought her gift yet.
> Hubble extra tired as he is UPS guy and extremely busy this time of year. It’s 21.45 hours and I am in bed already as so exhausted.


Oh God.
Your poor hubbie must have some exhausting days at the moment.
Is there something like a Christmas bonus?


BigPurseSue said:


> Had new carpet installed. Heavy industrial-grade gray. For the dogs. Exhausted from pulling out old carpet, tacks and nails. Slept late, put on new soft sweater, decided to play-lady as my grandma liked to say. Fixed hair, put on jewelry. Went grocery shopping.  Bought apple Danish cake and ate half of it.  Dogs looking very sad that I did not share it.


Pulling out an old carpet is no fun.
I once pulled an old tapestry down before there came a new one.
Totally underrated how much work this is....


remainsilly said:


> 1 word = "carousel."
> True adventurers never put aside childish things. Are too fun.
> 
> 
> Sigh. Yet soooooo often, *AM *the jabbering stranger. Asking directions & waving my maps.
> Just draw line at hoping people follow me into a shady slum.
> 
> My horror was discovering that cats climb stuff.
> Draperies, shelves, refrigerator, dresses left on hooks.
> Loved my cat dearly. But, holy moly, his claws=deadly.
> Still, refuse to declaw any cat=cruel.
> 
> Hello, Miss Choc!
> Seems I left Germany at correct time. Because "really cold" & I are not bff.
> 
> I think of your hubby every year, this time.
> Rough & essential job.
> Congrats to dd!
> 
> Installers did not do this job?!
> 
> Ah, good on you!
> Yes, the trap of holiday food gifts found me, also.
> Pears, chocolates, nuts. Must eat!
> ---
> When you must multi-task, & others have waaaay too high expectatations, think of my little eierlegende Wollmilchsau.
> View attachment 4280285
> 
> https://en.m.wiktionary.org/wiki/eierlegende_Wollmilchsau


Hehe. An eierlegende Wollmilchsau should definitely be able to pull out an old carpet.


Murphy47 said:


> Everyone sounds  VERY busy this year.
> Let us not forget our annual Christmas night part at the Mackeral.
> I know our landlord is eagerly awaiting this years mayhem.
> Only one Fat Swan is available for dancing.


I am so ready for a Christmas party at the Mackerel.
I will do the punch.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I need to stop procrastinating. I have a paper due tomorrow night and all I’m doing is surfing the web and spending time here on TPF!  Ack!!!  This going back to college thing seemed like a good idea at the time, lol!


Doing such work was easier without all that procrastinating internet stuff. 
Hope it worked out well!


----------



## Ludmilla

We had snow today. 
I guess it will be gone tomorrow.
Three more days at work. Then bye bye office until January 7 .
Found at least some presents yesterday. Might take another look tomorrow evening. Will see.

Sunday was very lazy.
Finished a huge knitting project (blanket).
Did some laundry and ironing.
Called a friend. Now need to call mother.
Have a happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Ah, memories.
> Some of my best work happened at 4 a.m., after 2 snickers bars & pots o' coffee.
> Hang in there.


Snack of champions!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. An eierlegende Wollmilchsau should definitely be able to pull out an old carpet.


They can do ANYTHING!
Even when they actually cannot...
Love tuft of red hair & beady eyes on mine.


Ludmilla said:


> We had snow today.


Death from the skies! Omg.

Hey, where is our full H scarf photo?
Curious eyes neeeeeeed it.


Tomsmom said:


> Snack of champions!!!


So true
Yet stopped to eat doughnut during today's cycle ride. Naughty me.
---
Testing:
Louis Garneau Gel Ex Bike Gloves


Overall:
*keep hands warm, block wind
*sweat wicks away through palm panel
*gel padding good
*go 1 size larger
*cool reflective hits
*might block drizzle, might not--will see in future & hope
*must remove if gets >50°F, too warm(I carry different pair in sling bag.)
Totally worth sale price of ~$19usd


----------



## remainsilly

Every morning, drink my coffee & gaze quietly at tree lights.


Very tranquil moments.
Before the chaos.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Every morning, drink my coffee & gaze quietly at tree lights.
> View attachment 4282107
> 
> Very tranquil moments.
> Before the chaos.


Beautiful


----------



## remainsilly

Silly cycling adventures:
Trees, ready for holidays


Coffee break, patagonia atom sling & goody purchase


Sack contents=espresso cups:


https://starbuckschannel.com/originals/coffee-stories/
(addicted to this series)

From timbuk2 website:


----------



## remainsilly

Ah. Lucked into 1 of those perfect days of not-death winter weather.
You all know what that meant.
Was a CYCLING FOOL!!!


Discovered little joys.


Read my traditional, _A Christmas Memory, _by Truman Capote.


Got covered in chain degreaser.
Decided, "F***! It's almost the 25th!"
And remembered dental appointment. 

What's rest of island doing?


----------



## eleanors36

remainsilly said:


> They can do ANYTHING!
> Even when they actually cannot...
> Love tuft of red hair & beady eyes on mine.[emoji813]
> 
> Death from the skies! Omg.
> 
> Hey, where is our full H scarf photo?
> Curious eyes neeeeeeed it.
> 
> So true[emoji38]
> Yet stopped to eat doughnut during today's cycle ride.[emoji3] Naughty me.
> ---
> Testing:
> Louis Garneau Gel Ex Bike Gloves
> View attachment 4281587
> 
> Overall:
> *keep hands warm, block wind
> *sweat wicks away through palm panel
> *gel padding good
> *go 1 size larger
> *cool reflective hits
> *might block drizzle, might not--will see in future & hope
> *must remove if gets >50°F, too warm(I carry different pair in sling bag.)
> Totally worth sale price of ~$19usd


Good to know. I've thought about them.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Every morning, drink my coffee & gaze quietly at tree lights.
> View attachment 4282107
> 
> Very tranquil moments.
> Before the chaos.


It is Winnie Pooh on your tree!


remainsilly said:


> Silly cycling adventures:
> Trees, ready for holidays
> View attachment 4282263
> 
> Coffee break, patagonia atom sling & goody purchase
> View attachment 4282267
> 
> Sack contents=espresso cups:
> View attachment 4282268
> 
> https://starbuckschannel.com/originals/coffee-stories/
> (addicted to this series)
> 
> From timbuk2 website:
> View attachment 4282269


Are those mugs made from porcelain?


remainsilly said:


> Ah. Lucked into 1 of those perfect days of not-death winter weather.
> You all know what that meant.
> Was a CYCLING FOOL!!!
> View attachment 4283174
> 
> Discovered little joys.
> View attachment 4283176
> 
> Read my traditional, _A Christmas Memory, _by Truman Capote.
> View attachment 4283180
> 
> Got covered in chain degreaser.
> Decided, "F***! It's almost the 25th!"
> And remembered dental appointment.
> 
> What's rest of island doing?


This flower feels so false to me.... 
just... wrong before Christmas.


----------



## Ludmilla

I fear the H scarf foto has to be delayed after the holidays.
It is always dark when I keave for the office and it is dar, when I return.

Yesterday was Christmas party at the office. 
This was one of the most dishonest and disgusting events so far.
Totally taken aback.

Luckily, today was last working day until January 7.


No, I am packing, because tomorrow I am leaving the big city.
Naturally, I do have bag problems and try to built my luggage around Miss Macie.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have talked woth our landlord at the Mackerel about decorations for our Christmas party.
He is all into those:


I try to convince him to find us some Christmas elf dancers.
The Big Fat Flying Swans definitely need some competitors.
Esp. If they send us only one dancer!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have talked woth our landlord at the Mackerel about decorations for our Christmas party.
> He is all into those:
> View attachment 4283901
> 
> I try to convince him to find us some Christmas elf dancers.
> The Big Fat Flying Swans definitely need some competitors.
> Esp. If they send us only one dancer!



I LOVE those decorations! 
Elves, swans. I’ll throw money no matter who’s dancing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I have talked woth our landlord at the Mackerel about decorations for our Christmas party.
> He is all into those:
> View attachment 4283901
> 
> I try to convince him to find us some Christmas elf dancers.
> The Big Fat Flying Swans definitely need some competitors.
> Esp. If they send us only one dancer!


Love the decoration choice! 

I’m sorry about your work party. But Yayyyy for time off! Our last day is Friday until Jan 2.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> It is Winnie Pooh on your tree!
> 
> Are those mugs made from porcelain?
> 
> This flower feels so false to me....
> just... wrong before Christmas.


Yes, Winnie the Pooh.
Tigger, Owl, Piglet & Eeyore are lurking somewhere, also.


It once was common to collect Hallmark ornaments in US.
Popularity faded now, maybe.
Winnie & friends were a series--got 1 each year for awhile.

Oh, doubt are porcelain. Pretty thick & durable.
Rode home inside bicycle's ortlieb trunk.

We lack snowdrops/little snowbells.
Dandelions are year-round yellow bursts o' joy.
Plus turtle eats their leaves.
(Though is asleep now.)



Ludmilla said:


> I fear the H scarf foto has to be delayed after the holidays.
> It is always dark when I keave for the office and it is dar, when I return.
> 
> Yesterday was Christmas party at the office.
> This was one of the most dishonest and disgusting events so far.
> Totally taken aback.
> 
> Luckily, today was last working day until January 7.
> 
> 
> No, I am packing, because tomorrow I am leaving the big city.
> Naturally, I do have bag problems and try to built my luggage around Miss Macie.


Hmm. Work parties can be minefields.
Especially near Christmas.
Why everyone SUDDENLY is expected to get along, if nervous & drinking free holiday booze, is a mystery.



Yay, marcie


Ludmilla said:


> I have talked woth our landlord at the Mackerel about decorations for our Christmas party.
> He is all into those:
> View attachment 4283901
> 
> I try to convince him to find us some Christmas elf dancers.
> The Big Fat Flying Swans definitely need some competitors.
> Esp. If they send us only one dancer!


These decorations...look...familiar
Elf dancers?
Hell yes!


Murphy47 said:


> I LOVE those decorations!
> Elves, swans. I’ll throw money no matter who’s dancing.


 Might train molerats to scurry around floor, gathering tossed money.
For me.
Whilst I explain to angry performers that coins fell into wood floor joints=lost.
Evil.

(edit: unsure why singers posted twice, but why not?)


----------



## remainsilly

Silly holiday adventures:
nutcracker & me


holiday window display


My new sugary hometown--if could shrink & deal with that weird godzilla(?)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly holiday adventures:
> nutcracker & me
> View attachment 4284266
> 
> holiday window display
> View attachment 4284264
> 
> My new sugary hometown--if could shrink & deal with that weird godzilla(?)
> View attachment 4284265



I will join u in sugary wonderland. 
Your sneakers look comfy. A brand I should know about?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I will join u in sugary wonderland.
> Your sneakers look comfy. A brand I should know about?


We'll need to bring rocks.
To bash open candy house doors.

Shoes are vans.
Zero arch support, but great color.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Silly holiday adventures:
> nutcracker & me
> View attachment 4284266
> 
> holiday window display
> View attachment 4284264
> 
> My new sugary hometown--if could shrink & deal with that weird godzilla(?)
> View attachment 4284265


Love the pics!  And the sneakers


----------



## remainsilly

Honesty time:
I f***ing LOVE royal riviera pears--from harry & david, in Oregon.
And everyone I know *thoroughly* understands/hears about et nauseum my raging fruit obsession.
It gears-up in November/December.
Then miraculous boxes begin arriving.

Desperation time:
2 DOZEN juicy, flowery-tasting pears was *a lot *to receive, for 2018.
So, Man tried salad recipe h&d encloses yearly--which we always ignore.
Tasty!


Believe he used greens mixture, not lettuce(which I complain about & flick with fork, until not-lettuce appears or starve)


Could work with other similar pears or sweet apples.
But, omg, royal riviera pears!!!!
To try some:
https://m.www.harryanddavid.com/h/fruit-gift/pears/1


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!

A friend took me to the nearest shopping mall yesterday..
Will you believe me, I didn't see anything interesting. Same clothes everywhere, no lovely bags either..
I came back empty-handed.  And so did my friend.
What's wrong with us?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> A friend took me to the nearest shopping mall yesterday..
> Will you believe me, I didn't see anything interesting. Same clothes everywhere, no lovely bags either..
> I came back empty-handed.  And so did my friend.
> What's wrong with us?


Nothing wrong you’re ok with what you already have.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags yesterday. Givenchy Sway bag


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> A friend took me to the nearest shopping mall yesterday..
> Will you believe me, I didn't see anything interesting. Same clothes everywhere, no lovely bags either..
> I came back empty-handed.  And so did my friend.
> What's wrong with us?



Nothing wrong with US. It’s the folks who stock stores. 
Bags made for Xmas are rarely of good quality. They rush production to get them on the shelves. 
Same with sweaters,etc.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4285339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed bags yesterday. Givenchy Sway bag



That’s really pretty. Very sharp but understated.


----------



## remainsilly

Received gift.
Teaser:


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That’s really pretty. Very sharp but understated.


Thank you !  It’s one of my favorites


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Received gift.
> Teaser:
> View attachment 4285415


Ok spill !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4285339
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed bags yesterday. Givenchy Sway bag


What a lovely Givenchy, Tomsmom!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Ok spill !





Bag size = medium
So many pouches...

Another surprise, whilst cycling today:


Perfect little piggy! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Coordinates with lc stuff


Christmas magic


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4285624
> 
> Bag size = medium
> So many pouches...
> 
> Another surprise, whilst cycling today:
> View attachment 4285625
> 
> Perfect little piggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285626
> 
> Coordinates with lc stuff
> View attachment 4285627
> 
> Christmas magic



Soo cute!
Bag ninjas on alert.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Soo cute!
> Bag ninjas on alert.


Thanks.


----------



## Lake Effect

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4285624
> 
> Bag size = medium
> So many pouches...
> 
> Another surprise, whilst cycling today:
> View attachment 4285625
> 
> Perfect little piggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285626
> 
> Coordinates with lc stuff
> View attachment 4285627
> 
> Christmas magic


Hi all. Been lurking a bit and wanted to chime in, but felt a little unsure, you regulars seems to have a nice little groove, mojo going. *waves to everyone*
Just be careful with your cute piggy. I hang out on the Coach forum mostly (vintage Coach bags are my passion) and someone over there posted that her charm undid itself in beknowst to her. Luckily she found it a few feet away.


----------



## Lake Effect

remainsilly said:


> Honesty time:
> I f***ing LOVE royal riviera pears--from harry & david, in Oregon.
> And everyone I know *thoroughly* understands/hears about et nauseum my raging fruit obsession.
> It gears-up in November/December.
> Then miraculous boxes begin arriving.
> 
> Desperation time:
> 2 DOZEN juicy, flowery-tasting pears was *a lot *to receive, for 2018.
> So, Man tried salad recipe h&d encloses yearly--which we always ignore.
> Tasty!
> View attachment 4284826
> 
> Believe he used greens mixture, not lettuce(which I complain about & flick with fork, until not-lettuce appears or starve)
> View attachment 4284827
> 
> Could work with other similar pears or sweet apples.
> But, omg, royal riviera pears!!!!
> To try some:
> https://m.www.harryanddavid.com/h/fruit-gift/pears/1


 After they ripened to perfection, I ate 4 pears out of Harry and David box sent to our office. Delish! I bought a few earlier in the week. Should be ready.


----------



## remainsilly

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all. Been lurking a bit and wanted to chime in, but felt a little unsure, you regulars seems to have a nice little groove, mojo going. *waves to everyone*
> Just be careful with your cute piggy. I hang out on the Coach forum mostly (vintage Coach bags are my passion) and someone over there posted that her charm undid itself in beknowst to her. Luckily she found it a few feet away.


Hello!
The coach piggy charms roam, eh?
Little gold-toned adventure swine?

Will try this idea & see how works out:



Thank you very much for the good warning.

Glad to find another holiday pear fanatic.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Honesty time:
> I f***ing LOVE royal riviera pears--from harry & david, in Oregon.
> And everyone I know *thoroughly* understands/hears about et nauseum my raging fruit obsession.
> It gears-up in November/December.
> Then miraculous boxes begin arriving.
> 
> Desperation time:
> 2 DOZEN juicy, flowery-tasting pears was *a lot *to receive, for 2018.
> So, Man tried salad recipe h&d encloses yearly--which we always ignore.
> Tasty!
> View attachment 4284826
> 
> Believe he used greens mixture, not lettuce(which I complain about & flick with fork, until not-lettuce appears or starve)
> View attachment 4284827
> 
> Could work with other similar pears or sweet apples.
> But, omg, royal riviera pears!!!!
> To try some:
> https://m.www.harryanddavid.com/h/fruit-gift/pears/1



Harry & David's pears. <sigh> Still my heart. Years ago a software co. would send me a stack of boxes of H&D's fruit, including pears, every year. Sad reflection of my life but it was one of the high points of the holidays. Would hoard them, secret them, share them with NO ONE...except my elderly stepfather who was a connoisseur of such things. Then the software co. switched to sending chocolates and the holidays were never the same. 

Love the Coach piggy. 

Went to a neighborhood holiday party tonight. Lots of fun. Feel lucky to have so many nice neighbors whose company I enjoy so very much. Even better than living in a dorm in college.


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all. Been lurking a bit and wanted to chime in, but felt a little unsure, you regulars seems to have a nice little groove, mojo going. *waves to everyone*
> Just be careful with your cute piggy. I hang out on the Coach forum mostly (vintage Coach bags are my passion) and someone over there posted that her charm undid itself in beknowst to her. Luckily she found it a few feet away.


Welcome LakeEffect!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Hello!
> The coach piggy charms roam, eh?
> Little gold-toned adventure swine?
> 
> Will try this idea & see how works out:
> View attachment 4286061
> View attachment 4286062
> 
> Thank you very much for the good warning.
> 
> Glad to find another holiday pear fanatic.


What beautiful gifts, remainsilly! 
And welcome to the Longchamp club.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4285624
> 
> Bag size = medium
> So many pouches...
> 
> Another surprise, whilst cycling today:
> View attachment 4285625
> 
> Perfect little piggy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4285626
> 
> Coordinates with lc stuff
> View attachment 4285627
> 
> Christmas magic


I love everything!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all. Been lurking a bit and wanted to chime in, but felt a little unsure, you regulars seems to have a nice little groove, mojo going. *waves to everyone*
> Just be careful with your cute piggy. I hang out on the Coach forum mostly (vintage Coach bags are my passion) and someone over there posted that her charm undid itself in beknowst to her. Luckily she found it a few feet away.


Welcome !  There’s always room for more on our little island


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Then the software co. switched to sending chocolates and the holidays were never the same.


My bank did this, too.
I complained.
Now sends me TWO sets of chocolates, as compensation for no fruit.
Still buy a few pears myself, though.

Glad you enjoyed party.


Mariapia said:


> What beautiful gifts, remainsilly!
> And welcome to the Longchamp club.


Thanks.
Still unsure about le pliage as handbag.
Will try.
To ease mind, threw water & watched it roll off bag as glass.
THAT I can enjoy!
And fig color


----------



## remainsilly

Other Silly hobbies:
rescuing 1/2 dead Christmas cacti plants from clearance racks
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlumbergera

Several colors blooming on my windowsills for this holiday:


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Other Silly hobbies:
> rescuing 1/2 dead Christmas cacti plants from clearance racks
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schlumbergera
> 
> Several colors blooming on my windowsills for this holiday:
> View attachment 4286623
> View attachment 4286624


Congratulations,  remainsilly!
I am very bad at keeping plants alive..
My next door neighbour spent two months in hospital. She asked me to water her plants twice a week.
I said " how much water?"
She replied " just a little "
But how much is just a little? 
When she returned she told me two of her plants had died...
Of course I said I had done the twice a week watering.
That's when I heard " you should have watered them once a week only as there was no heating in the apartment ..."


----------



## Murphy47

All now u know. Lol. Unless u are plant person, how oils u know?


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Of course I said I had done the twice a week watering.
> That's when I heard " you should have watered them once a week only as there was no heating in the apartment ..."


Thanks.
I try to choose house plants for certain light amounts, temperatures, etc.
But, mostly water 1× weekly. And toss the dead.


Mine seem to grow best, when forget to water & neglect them.
Underwatering is another of my superpowers.


----------



## remainsilly

As lc bag arrived = sorting & rearranging existing bags, etc.:


Donated couple, then put away rest.

Silly sorting tips:
1) pack donations to carry on bicycle--ACTUALLY FEEL burden/weight of excess go, when unload.
2) "like a lot" & "use a lot" are different things--find tolerable balance for storage space.
3) if item _almost_ went last donation & still not used=do it!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> As lc bag arrived = sorting & rearranging existing bags, etc.:
> View attachment 4287014
> 
> Donated couple, then put away rest.
> 
> Silly sorting tips:
> 1) pack donations to carry on bicycle--ACTUALLY FEEL burden/weight of excess go, when unload.
> 2) "like a lot" & "use a lot" are different things--find tolerable balance for storage space.
> 3) if item _almost_ went last donation & still not used=do it!



Great plan! Makes one think seriously about how much stuff we “need”. 
Great collection [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Great plan! Makes one think seriously about how much stuff we “need”.
> Great collection [emoji7][emoji7]


Thanks.
My collection stays ~14 bags. 
Had those oxblood mulberry when joined forum--still have.
Not tons of abrupt style changes & drama, just gentle shifts.

Merry Christmas.


See everyone at Mackerel party later.


----------



## Murphy47

Looking forward to it! After so much family time I could use some Dancing Swans


----------



## Mariapia

Merry Christmas to you all!
Father Christmas came last night. He brought me a Berthille bag which I am taking out this morning of course.


----------



## vink

Merry Christmas, everyone!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4288111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!
> Father Christmas came last night. He brought me a Berthille bag which I am taking out this morning of course.



LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4288111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!
> Father Christmas came last night. He brought me a Berthille bag which I am taking out this morning of course.


Beautiful Mariapia!!  That color is divine!


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas friends!!


----------



## Murphy47

Merry Christmas to one and all. 
Who’s ready for some drinks at the Mackeral?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> LOVE IT!!!!!





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Mariapia!!  That color is divine!


Thank you ladies. It's my favourite bag colour!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4288111
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merry Christmas to you all!
> Father Christmas came last night. He brought me a Berthille bag which I am taking out this morning of course.


Totally agree=GREAT color & cool lock!
Enjoy!


vink said:


> Merry Christmas, everyone!


 Hi, vink.
---
Fun gifts, remind me of the recent trip


Reliable source said "German Christmas pickle tradition" was invented to sell themed crap & is lie.
Yet...


Rainy Christmas gear--lc bag, coach piggy charm, merrell shoes, north face jacket &
 NEW TURTLE CAMEO NECKLACE!


Happy Christmas to all.
And to all a fine holiday adventure!



Save my seat for our island party.
And some cookies.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Totally agree=GREAT color & cool lock!
> Enjoy!
> 
> Hi, vink.
> ---
> Fun gifts, remind me of the recent trip
> View attachment 4288521
> 
> Reliable source said "German Christmas pickle tradition" was invented to sell themed crap & is lie.
> Yet...
> View attachment 4288522
> 
> Rainy Christmas gear--lc bag, coach piggy charm, merrell shoes, north face jacket &
> NEW TURTLE CAMEO NECKLACE!
> View attachment 4288523
> 
> Happy Christmas to all.
> And to all a fine holiday adventure!
> View attachment 4288538
> View attachment 4288540
> 
> Save my seat for our island party.
> And some cookies.


Perfect look, remainsilly!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Perfect look, remainsilly!



Great color! LP is so perfect for rainy weather. Maybe not the most exciting bags but definitely the most useful. 
Last nights festivities were amazing as usual. 
I greatly enjoyed “pin the tail on the landlord” although my knees quite hurt from chasing him around.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Totally agree=GREAT color & cool lock!
> Enjoy!
> 
> Hi, vink.
> ---
> Fun gifts, remind me of the recent trip
> View attachment 4288521
> 
> Reliable source said "German Christmas pickle tradition" was invented to sell themed crap & is lie.
> Yet...
> View attachment 4288522
> 
> Rainy Christmas gear--lc bag, coach piggy charm, merrell shoes, north face jacket &
> NEW TURTLE CAMEO NECKLACE!
> View attachment 4288523
> 
> Happy Christmas to all.
> And to all a fine holiday adventure!
> View attachment 4288538
> View attachment 4288540
> 
> Save my seat for our island party.
> And some cookies.


Love the longchamp!


----------



## Ludmilla

A very merry Christmas to all of you!
Here, it is the second Christmas Holiday so I am not too late with the wishes. 
I did get a bit lost during the past days. But, I enjoyed looking at all your great gifts.  Esp. the bags. 
Hope you all had some peaceful days. We actually had NO FIGHT AT ALL. 
I am not sure, if this happened before. Sister had her five minutes today, but they do not count, really.
Got an old iPhone 7 from my cousin's daughter today. 
This means I will have less trouble with the tpf website in the future and will post more again. Yay.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4289211
> 
> A very merry Christmas to all of you!
> Here, it is the second Christmas Holiday so I am not too late with the wishes.
> I did get a bit lost during the past days. But, I enjoyed looking at all your great gifts.  Esp. the bags.
> Hope you all had some peaceful days. We actually had NO FIGHT AT ALL.
> I am not sure, if this happened before. Sister had her five minutes today, but they do not count, really.
> Got an old iPhone 7 from my cousin's daughter today.
> This means I will have less trouble with the tpf website in the future and will post more again. Yay.


Yayyy for a new phone!!  Our Christmas was going nicely until my mom fell down my basement stairs and gashed her head. Poor mom we called an ambulance to get her to hospital they called a trauma team in for her, cat scan x rays the whole 9 yards. Thankfully she was fine except for 3 staples to the back of her head. Never dull...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4289211
> 
> A very merry Christmas to all of you!
> Here, it is the second Christmas Holiday so I am not too late with the wishes.
> I did get a bit lost during the past days. But, I enjoyed looking at all your great gifts.  Esp. the bags.
> Hope you all had some peaceful days. We actually had NO FIGHT AT ALL.
> I am not sure, if this happened before. Sister had her five minutes today, but they do not count, really.
> Got an old iPhone 7 from my cousin's daughter today.
> This means I will have less trouble with the tpf website in the future and will post more again. Yay.



Tree is so very pretty! Happy to hear all went well.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for a new phone!!  Our Christmas was going nicely until my mom fell down my basement stairs and gashed her head. Poor mom we called an ambulance to get her to hospital they called a trauma team in for her, cat scan x rays the whole 9 yards. Thankfully she was fine except for 3 staples to the back of her head. Never dull...



Poor mom! Glad to hear she’s ok! There’s always some kind of excitement at the holidays, not always the fun kind. Hope ecru is resting comfortably.


----------



## Lake Effect

Mackerel party? 
Okay, I’m in! 
So my grocery store pear (Bartlett, I believe) ripened beautifully and I ate it. Not like a H&D pear. Nope. No. Nyet.


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for a new phone!!  Our Christmas was going nicely until my mom fell down my basement stairs and gashed her head. Poor mom we called an ambulance to get her to hospital they called a trauma team in for her, cat scan x rays the whole 9 yards. Thankfully she was fine except for 3 staples to the back of her head. Never dull...


Glad all is well!! Not too long ago my mom tripped in a parking lot and we went thru the whole 9 yards! Hugs alll around!


----------



## Murphy47

Lake Effect said:


> Mackerel party?
> Okay, I’m in!
> So my grocery store pear (Bartlett, I believe) ripened beautifully and I ate it. Not like a H&D pear. Nope. No. Nyet.



Here on the Island we have a rich and varied fantasy life. 
The Happy Mackeral is a tavern on this island where we indulge in all manner of libations without fear of hangovers or empty wallets.


----------



## Narnanz

Christmas prezzie from the boss at work...combines my love of scarves and my love of handbags.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Christmas prezzie from the boss at work...combines my love of scarves and my love of handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289442



I love that! So pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4289211
> 
> A very merry Christmas to all of you!
> Here, it is the second Christmas Holiday so I am not too late with the wishes.
> I did get a bit lost during the past days. But, I enjoyed looking at all your great gifts.  Esp. the bags.
> Hope you all had some peaceful days. We actually had NO FIGHT AT ALL.
> I am not sure, if this happened before. Sister had her five minutes today, but they do not count, really.
> Got an old iPhone 7 from my cousin's daughter today.
> This means I will have less trouble with the tpf website in the future and will post more again. Yay.


Wow! You must be enjoying your new phone , Ludmilla. 
Glad your sister didn't spoil your Christmas celebration.
Here people were afraid of talking about our yellow vests as families have different opinions about the protests...


Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for a new phone!!  Our Christmas was going nicely until my mom fell down my basement stairs and gashed her head. Poor mom we called an ambulance to get her to hospital they called a trauma team in for her, cat scan x rays the whole 9 yards. Thankfully she was fine except for 3 staples to the back of her head. Never dull...


Oh dear, Tomsmom. 
I am happy to know that your mum is fine. You must have been pretty upset.
Stairs are so scary.


----------



## Lake Effect

Murphy47 said:


> Here on the Island we have a rich and varied fantasy life.
> The Happy Mackeral is a tavern on this island where we indulge in all manner of libations without fear of hangovers or empty wallets.


 Excellent. Then they have a young waiter in the style of a young Antonio Banderas who good naturedly tolerates a tipsy middle-aged woman. I’m totally in. 
For now I’m off to earn that C-H-E-Q!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This means I will have less trouble with the tpf website in the future and will post more again. Yay.


 Hooray! 
Because the pears are eaten.
So I'm out of new subject matter.
And will chatter about cycling again.
Please help us all by being interesting.


That tree=


Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for a new phone!!  Our Christmas was going nicely until my mom fell down my basement stairs and gashed her head. Poor mom we called an ambulance to get her to hospital they called a trauma team in for her, cat scan x rays the whole 9 yards. Thankfully she was fine except for 3 staples to the back of her head. Never dull...


Uh...holy f***!!!

Thank God injury was not worse!

This puts my Christmas Eve broken heater in the shade.
Hopefully, someone is tinkering with it today. And can wear less than 4 layers indoors again.


Lake Effect said:


> So my grocery store pear (Bartlett, I believe) ripened beautifully and I ate it. Not like a H&D pear. Nope. No. Nyet.


H&D ruins lives with their flavorful goodness.
The cocaine of fruit world.
Might consider evil, if not soooooo tasty.


Murphy47 said:


> Here on the Island we have a rich and varied fantasy life.


Let's face it--our fantasy lives off-island are pretty d@mn crazy, too.


Narnanz said:


> Christmas prezzie from the boss at work...combines my love of scarves and my love of handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289442


This is soooo thoughtful & beautiful!
---
A study of legs--cycling post-storm with patagonia atom sling:


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh dear. I am so happy that your mother is ok! 
This was a very bad Christmas surprise.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Tree is so very pretty! Happy to hear all went well.


Thank you! 
I am still suprised that we all survived without fighting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Mackerel party?
> Okay, I’m in!
> So my grocery store pear (Bartlett, I believe) ripened beautifully and I ate it. Not like a H&D pear. Nope. No. Nyet.





Murphy47 said:


> Here on the Island we have a rich and varied fantasy life.
> The Happy Mackeral is a tavern on this island where we indulge in all manner of libations without fear of hangovers or empty wallets.



First drink is on me!





Lake Effect said:


> Excellent. Then they have a young waiter in the style of a young Antonio Banderas who good naturedly tolerates a tipsy middle-aged woman. I’m totally in.
> For now I’m off to earn that C-H-E-Q!


We are still waiting for this guy to appear on the island...


I guess he did not attend our last party, did he?


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Christmas prezzie from the boss at work...combines my love of scarves and my love of handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289442


This is very pretty.
No Christmas presents from our boss. Boo. 


Mariapia said:


> Wow! You must be enjoying your new phone , Ludmilla.
> Glad your sister didn't spoil your Christmas celebration.
> Here people were afraid of talking about our yellow vests as families have different opinions about the protests...
> 
> Oh dear, Tomsmom.
> I am happy to know that your mum is fine. You must have been pretty upset.
> Stairs are so scary.


New phone is running since an hour or so....
Hehe. We do have similar taboo topics here, too. Ours last a bit longer than your yellow vests, so we are very well trained to avoid them. 


remainsilly said:


> Hooray!
> Because the pears are eaten.
> So I'm out of new subject matter.
> And will chatter about cycling again.
> Please help us all by being interesting.
> 
> 
> That tree=
> 
> Uh...holy f***!!!
> 
> Thank God injury was not worse!
> 
> This puts my Christmas Eve broken heater in the shade.
> Hopefully, someone is tinkering with it today. And can wear less than 4 layers indoors again.
> 
> H&D ruins lives with their flavorful goodness.
> The cocaine of fruit world.
> Might consider evil, if not soooooo tasty.
> 
> Let's face it--our fantasy lives off-island are pretty d@mn crazy, too.
> 
> This is soooo thoughtful & beautiful!
> ---
> A study of legs--cycling post-storm with patagonia atom sling:
> View attachment 4289783


I tried being interesting by posting Daniel C.


----------



## Ludmilla

As the year is almost over....

*Any resolutions for 2019?!*


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> As the year is almost over....
> 
> *Any resolutions for 2019?!*



I quite making resolutions as I ignore them come Jan 15


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As the year is almost over....
> 
> *Any resolutions for 2019?!*


Get back to the gym, I’ve been slacking since the 23rd.  Also to pay off a cc that I have no business running up


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As the year is almost over....
> 
> *Any resolutions for 2019?!*


Stop worrying about anything....


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> As the year is almost over....
> 
> *Any resolutions for 2019?!*


Start over again with resolutions made for 2018.
Start saving for Italy ....again.
Pay of the rest of my credit card debt...payed most off by using the money I had saved for Italy.
Try to lose weight....again.
So same same.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I tried being interesting by posting Daniel C.


Oh, you SUCCEEDED!


Ludmilla said:


> As the year is almost over....
> 
> *Any resolutions for 2019?!*


Received bunch of dvd shows/movies always wanted to see--but had not.
Plan to watch my way through pile in 2019.

So far, watched: _Harold and Maude _(1971)
Maude: "You know, at one time, I used to break into pet shops to liberate the canaries. But I decided that was an idea way before its time. Zoos are full, prisons are overflowing... oh my, how the world still dearly loves a cage."
Great stuff!
Waiting is entire series of _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, starring Gellar. And other assorted things.

How about your resolutions, Ludmilla?


----------



## remainsilly

Adventures in Silly World:
Good news= heater is fixed & received generous surprise gift delivery

Bad news=gift was *12lbs. of meat*(filet mignon, chicken breast, pork chops, etc.)

As *vegetarian*, no idea what to do.
Prediction: impromptu weekend barbecue party at friend's house


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Adventures in Silly World:
> Good news= heater is fixed & received generous surprise gift delivery
> 
> Bad news=gift was *12lbs. of meat*(filet mignon, chicken breast, pork chops, etc.)
> 
> As *vegetarian*, no idea what to do.
> Prediction: impromptu weekend barbecue party at friend's house



BBQ sounds like a great idea! 
Maybe large bottle of wine to go with?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> BBQ sounds like a great idea!
> Maybe large bottle of wine to go with?


 I don't drink alcohol, either.
So, undoubtedly, someone will gift me a case of wine before New Year.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I don't drink alcohol, either.
> So, undoubtedly, someone will gift me a case of wine before New Year.



Well now that’s a rule. 
I remember that now. Hubble and I rarely  indulge anymore as hangovers aren’t so easy to shake when you’re “mature”.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I quite making resolutions as I ignore them come Jan 15


Hehe. This is very wise! I am very bad with resolutions myself. 


Tomsmom said:


> Get back to the gym, I’ve been slacking since the 23rd.  Also to pay off a cc that I have no business running up


These are excellent resolutions!
I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Stop worrying about anything....


This is one of mine as well!


Narnanz said:


> Start over again with resolutions made for 2018.
> Start saving for Italy ....again.
> Pay of the rest of my credit card debt...payed most off by using the money I had saved for Italy.
> Try to lose weight....again.
> So same same.


I know you will make it!


remainsilly said:


> Oh, you SUCCEEDED!
> 
> Received bunch of dvd shows/movies always wanted to see--but had not.
> Plan to watch my way through pile in 2019.
> 
> So far, watched: _Harold and Maude _(1971)
> Maude: "You know, at one time, I used to break into pet shops to liberate the canaries. But I decided that was an idea way before its time. Zoos are full, prisons are overflowing... oh my, how the world still dearly loves a cage."
> Great stuff!
> Waiting is entire series of _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_, starring Gellar. And other assorted things.
> 
> How about your resolutions, Ludmilla?


My resolution is to give more weight to my gut feeling and less to my head. I want to decide things not in the way I normally do, but in the oposite way.
(Buffy is cool. I watched as a teenager.)


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Adventures in Silly World:
> Good news= heater is fixed & received generous surprise gift delivery
> 
> Bad news=gift was *12lbs. of meat*(filet mignon, chicken breast, pork chops, etc.)
> 
> As *vegetarian*, no idea what to do.
> Prediction: impromptu weekend barbecue party at friend's house


Wow. Strange gift.
But, might be the starting point of a great party.


Murphy47 said:


> Well now that’s a rule.
> I remember that now. Hubble and I rarely  indulge anymore as hangovers aren’t so easy to shake when you’re “mature”.


Oh so true. Says she who returned at 2 am from the pub.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Wow. Strange gift.
> But, might be the starting point of a great party.
> 
> Oh so true. Says she who returned at 2 am from the pub.



I said “rarely” not never. 
Special occasions don’t count.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Wow. Strange gift.
> But, might be the starting point of a great party.


Well, my sil did not send me any preachy junk from her church this Christmas.
So "strange" gift vacancy needed filling.

Glad you enjoyed night out.

I underestimated temperature for today's bike ride. Bit chilly.
But no rain!


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Adventures in Silly World:
> Good news= heater is fixed & received generous surprise gift delivery
> 
> Bad news=gift was *12lbs. of meat*(filet mignon, chicken breast, pork chops, etc.)
> 
> As *vegetarian*, no idea what to do.
> Prediction: impromptu weekend barbecue party at friend's house





remainsilly said:


> I don't drink alcohol, either.
> So, undoubtedly, someone will gift me a case of wine before New Year.



 It's so hard to stick to one's ideals in this complicated life, even simple ones. One Christmas I received more wine that I've drunk in my lifetime. I hauled it all over to a neighbor's house and said "Merry Christmas!" She stared at me aghast. Until then I hadn't spoken to her much. 

Wine makes my head explode.  I don't know why. I've never been much fun vacationing in California. (Although some would insist I'm not much fun at any time.  ) The movie "Sideways" left me with a four-day hangover.


----------



## Murphy47

Wine is tricky. My mom is actually allergic to alcohol and both girls have inherited this. 
Small amounts make them red in the face and can kick off migraines. As college students they consider this a problem. 
I on the other hand never had a hangover until I was well into my 20’s and encountered tequila. 
I love beer and enjoy one or two with pizza or Mexican food. Sometimes on special occasions I might be “over served” but not often any more. 
I think the older one gets, the more you realize that the party is the person and not the booze.


----------



## Lake Effect

remainsilly said:


> Adventures in Silly World:
> Good news= heater is fixed & received generous surprise gift delivery
> 
> Bad news=gift was *12lbs. of meat*(filet mignon, chicken breast, pork chops, etc.)
> 
> As *vegetarian*, no idea what to do.
> Prediction: impromptu weekend barbecue party at friend's house


I’ll be your friend.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Christmas prezzie from the boss at work...combines my love of scarves and my love of handbags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4289442


Beautiful!



Ludmilla said:


> As the year is almost over....
> 
> *Any resolutions for 2019?!*


Lots of goals! And because of pitiful lack of desire for planning just about anything in 2018, my first goal is to get a few concrete plans going for 2019. There’s an expression about having some down time, at least here (US, as believe my new friends here are mostly? all? European?). Well I have been taking some down time. As in 2018, basically.
So I am ripe for getting things down on paper and am looking at the Bullet Journal. So when I get a few plans down in it  I will share them.
My plan for today is laundry  so that is a good start! I will start 2019 with clean clothes, linens etc!


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> It's so hard to stick to one's ideals in this complicated life, even simple ones.


True.
Peer pressure is not only a school phenomenon.
Yet those simple ideals really are huge in each life. Worth the effort.


BigPurseSue said:


> I've never been much fun vacationing in California. (Although some would insist I'm not much fun at any time.  ) The movie "Sideways" left me with a four-day hangover.


Finally saw _Sideways_ this year.
On "worst movies ever" list--but actor was brilliant in _Lady in the Water_.
(also finally seen in 2018)

I've traveled a bit. Even to CA.
Believe me, it's possible to have a great time without drinking alcohol. Anywhere.
Even when others are.
Unless they're drunk &/or trapped on airplanes--that's not fun.

You seem extremely fun to me
Do you talk to that neighbor more, since wine Christmas?


Murphy47 said:


> I think the older one gets, the more you realize that the party is the person and not the booze.


Omg...
I just fell in love with you, Murph.
Perfect.


Lake Effect said:


> I’ll be your friend.


Everyone's busy this weekend.
But group came to tear through dry ice cooler & haul off meat cuts gleefully.
I was handed box of caramel apple tartlets--"These aren't meat. They're sugar."
Yes!
I'll smear caramel onto screen for you.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> True.
> Peer pressure is not only a school phenomenon.
> Yet those simple ideals really are huge in each life. Worth the effort.
> 
> Finally saw _Sideways_ this year.
> On "worst movies ever" list--but actor was brilliant in _Lady in the Water_.
> (also finally seen in 2018)
> 
> I've traveled a bit. Even to CA.
> Believe me, it's possible to have a great time without drinking alcohol. Anywhere.
> Even when others are.
> Unless they're drunk &/or trapped on airplanes--that's not fun.
> 
> You seem extremely fun to me
> Do you talk to that neighbor more, since wine Christmas?
> 
> Omg...
> I just fell in love with you, Murph.
> Perfect.
> 
> Everyone's busy this weekend.
> But group came to tear through dry ice cooler & haul off meat cuts gleefully.
> I was handed box of caramel apple tartlets--"These aren't meat. They're sugar."
> Yes!
> I'll smear caramel onto screen for you.



Thank you remainsilly. 
Glad you found someone to use the meat. Hubble off work for four days. Time to get out the honey do list.


----------



## remainsilly

December sunset:


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I said “rarely” not never.
> Special occasions don’t count.


 True. I see ma friends rarely these days.


remainsilly said:


> Well, my sil did not send me any preachy junk from her church this Christmas.
> So "strange" gift vacancy needed filling.
> 
> Glad you enjoyed night out.
> 
> I underestimated temperature for today's bike ride. Bit chilly.
> But no rain!


Hehe. Glad you got no strange stuff. Me neither. 


BigPurseSue said:


> It's so hard to stick to one's ideals in this complicated life, even simple ones. One Christmas I received more wine that I've drunk in my lifetime. I hauled it all over to a neighbor's house and said "Merry Christmas!" She stared at me aghast. Until then I hadn't spoken to her much.
> 
> Wine makes my head explode.  I don't know why. I've never been much fun vacationing in California. (Although some would insist I'm not much fun at any time.  ) The movie "Sideways" left me with a four-day hangover.


White wine kills my stomach.
I drink red wine. But it has to be a not too dry. And I like it cooled. A huge no no around here.


Murphy47 said:


> Wine is tricky. My mom is actually allergic to alcohol and both girls have inherited this.
> Small amounts make them red in the face and can kick off migraines. As college students they consider this a problem.
> I on the other hand never had a hangover until I was well into my 20’s and encountered tequila.
> I love beer and enjoy one or two with pizza or Mexican food. Sometimes on special occasions I might be “over served” but not often any more.
> I think the older one gets, the more you realize that the party is the person and not the booze.


Totally true. I like one beer or one glass of wine.
Sometimes I escalate a bit, though....


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> 
> Lots of goals! And because of pitiful lack of desire for planning just about anything in 2018, my first goal is to get a few concrete plans going for 2019. There’s an expression about having some down time, at least here (US, as believe my new friends here are mostly? all? European?). Well I have been taking some down time. As in 2018, basically.
> So I am ripe for getting things down on paper and am looking at the Bullet Journal. So when I get a few plans down in it  I will share them.
> My plan for today is laundry  so that is a good start! I will start 2019 with clean clothes, linens etc!


Ooooh! I like bullet journals!
I am just too lazy to do them.
Yesterday a friend told me that I am living in chaos, but I am hugely efficient in my chaos.
I liked that. 
I guess this is true.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
Today was mother’s birthday.
Yesterday was a friend’s birthday.
The last week of the year is always somekind of party marathon... 
Now, I am totally tired. 
Any cool plans for tomorrow?
I will stay at home. There will be punch and tv.
Boring, but no need for more parties.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yesterday a friend told me that I am living in chaos, but I am hugely efficient in my chaos.


I think genetics works in sort of efficient chaos, also.
Which may be how world got giraffes.


----------



## Lake Effect

remainsilly said:


> Finally saw _Sideways_ this year.
> On "worst movies ever" list--but actor was brilliant in _Lady in the Water_.
> (also finally seen in 2018)
> 
> But group came to tear through dry ice cooler & haul off meat cuts gleefully.
> I was handed box of caramel apple tartlets--"These aren't meat. They're sugar."
> Yes!
> I'll smear caramel onto screen for you.


Ummm, thanks for the caramel smear, but just point me in the direction of the meat hauling peops !

Ugg I remember _Sideways_ when it was on a the big screen.  Yawn.

I’m giving two organic D’angou _sp? _pears a try. I’m obstinant that way. Knowing there could be huge pear disappointment ahead.



Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh! I like bullet journals!
> I am just too lazy to do them.
> Yesterday a friend told me that I am living in chaos, but I am hugely efficient in my chaos.
> I liked that.
> I guess this is true.


Good for you on all counts.
I am doing the super easy, simple, remedial, one color ink (as in the closest, available, cheap a$$, polar opposite of a Mont Blanc pen within an arm’s reach ) Bullet Style with no flashy stickers or drawings. Stay posted.


----------



## Tomsmom

Miss 20 ordered this for me for Christmas but it arrived today, I just love it!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 New Year’s Eve plans?  Dh and I and miss12 are going to dinner with another friend and her son (her dh is working Times Square tonight eeek!) then back here to watch the ball drop.


----------



## Murphy47

No plans here. Home. Put away Xmas decorations. Watch ball drop. Snooze. 
Gotta rest up for the big Dillard’s sale tomorrow.


----------



## vink

Happy new year to everyone on the island!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy New Year to all our friends on the island!❤️❤️
Peace, Love, Good Health and Money for bags.


----------



## remainsilly

New year=more pedaling & gears.



@Tomsmom Lovely gift!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Best wishes to everyone for a lovely New Year full of love, good health, hopes and dreams and all the other things that make you and your loved ones happy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!  It’s back to work for me today. .


----------



## Murphy47

Happy New Year Islanders!


----------



## remainsilly

I cannot begin to express the last few days' insanity.

Suffice to say:

never leave home without some form of identification
there are more kind people than axe murderers in world, despite doomsday media slant
a blanket can be everything
friendship/love have incredible healing powers
chocolate doughnuts heal quite a bit, too
Everybody lived


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I cannot begin to express the last few days' insanity.
> 
> Suffice to say:
> 
> never leave home without some form of identification
> there are more kind people than axe murderers in world, despite doomsday media slant
> a blanket can be everything
> friendship/love have incredible healing powers
> chocolate doughnuts heal quite a bit, too
> Everybody lived



Everybody lived is the goal. 
We are all glad u did!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy new year dear islanders!
Kicking off the new year with HG.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I cannot begin to express the last few days' insanity.
> 
> Suffice to say:
> 
> never leave home without some form of identification
> there are more kind people than axe murderers in world, despite doomsday media slant
> a blanket can be everything
> friendship/love have incredible healing powers
> chocolate doughnuts heal quite a bit, too
> Everybody lived


Very glad that everyone lived in the end. 
Hope things improve further!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> I cannot begin to express the last few days' insanity.
> 
> Suffice to say:
> 
> never leave home without some form of identification
> there are more kind people than axe murderers in world, despite doomsday media slant
> a blanket can be everything
> friendship/love have incredible healing powers
> chocolate doughnuts heal quite a bit, too
> Everybody lived


I’m so glad everyone lived!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy new year dear islanders!
> Kicking off the new year with HG.
> View attachment 4295136


Beautiful Ludmilla!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Ludmilla!!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Happy new year dear islanders!
> Kicking off the new year with HG.
> View attachment 4295136


Ah, loooove the oak lexy!


----------



## remainsilly

Longchamp fig received compliment at hospital.
On cold, wet winter day.


Note:
Coach piggy charm's clasp DOES unfasten self!
But safety pin hack = working.
Saved from loss >4 times now.


----------



## Narnanz

Just needed to have chocolate in liquid form.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Longchamp fig received compliment at hospital.
> On cold, wet winter day.
> View attachment 4295641
> 
> Note:
> Coach piggy charm's clasp DOES unfasten self!
> But safety pin hack = working.
> Saved from loss >4 times now.


Love the longchamp, glad the safety pin hack is working !


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Just needed to have chocolate in liquid form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295655



Chocolate xlnt in ALL forms


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy new year dear islanders!
> Kicking off the new year with HG.
> View attachment 4295136


Stunning bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Ludmilla!!





Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous!!





remainsilly said:


> Ah, loooove the oak lexy!


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Longchamp fig received compliment at hospital.
> On cold, wet winter day.
> View attachment 4295641
> 
> Note:
> Coach piggy charm's clasp DOES unfasten self!
> But safety pin hack = working.
> Saved from loss >4 times now.



Well, this LC is esp. pretty. So all compliments are very well deserved!



Narnanz said:


> Just needed to have chocolate in liquid form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295655


Oooooh! This looks tasty.
Hmmmm. It inspires me to make a hot cocoa this evening. 


Mariapia said:


> Stunning bag!


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomorrow, I have to leave the country and go back to the big city.
Hmmm. Not super excited about that.
Tbh I am absolutely NOT excited to return to the office on Monday. 
I would rather spend some weeks in a small village somewhere in the Alps with tons of snow (and not many people) around me.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I would rather spend some weeks in a small village somewhere in the Alps with tons of snow (and not many people) around me.


Returning to office, after holidays, is rough.
Friend brought over some type of thin Swiss waffle cookies--taste as flat ice cream sugar cones.
My new addiction.
Let's escape to Switzerland, eat these cookies & taunt mountain goats.


Narnanz said:


> Just needed to have chocolate in liquid form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295655


Drinkable, portable chocolate.
Brilliant!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Just needed to have chocolate in liquid form.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4295655


And now in more solid form...and gone just as fast.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> And now in more solid form...and gone just as fast.
> View attachment 4296470


And now something to wash it down with.
Lemon , Lime and Bitters on a hot day.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow, I have to leave the country and go back to the big city.
> Hmmm. Not super excited about that.
> Tbh I am absolutely NOT excited to return to the office on Monday.
> I would rather spend some weeks in a small village somewhere in the Alps with tons of snow (and not many people) around me.


This sounds heavenly. Sigh.



remainsilly said:


> Returning to office, after holidays, is rough.
> 
> Let's escape to Switzerland, eat these cookies & taunt mountain goats.


I’m in!!!
At least my return to work this week had a little good news. I found out this week that some of my work load will be spread to someone who basically draws a huge check and has more less been **working from home**. She is the walking, talking cliche of the woman who married the (former, as the company was sold, but everyone is still in the picture) boss! The new owners have got her number, so to speak but are stuck with her on the payroll for the time being. 
The real challenge will be working with her and not be a tad gleefull about, hey, how do you like actually showing up and earning some of the that check?? I have to get all of my filters up and running around her!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Returning to office, after holidays, is rough.
> Friend brought over some type of thin Swiss waffle cookies--taste as flat ice cream sugar cones.
> My new addiction.
> Let's escape to Switzerland, eat these cookies & taunt mountain goats.
> 
> Drinkable, portable chocolate.
> Brilliant!


Ooooh Switzerland. The chocolate there is great!


Narnanz said:


> And now in more solid form...and gone just as fast.
> View attachment 4296470


I never buy this.
Because I eat it too fast. 


Lake Effect said:


> This sounds heavenly. Sigh.
> 
> 
> I’m in!!!
> At least my return to work this week had a little good news. I found out this week that some of my work load will be spread to someone who basically draws a huge check and has more less been **working from home**. She is the walking, talking cliche of the woman who married the (former, as the company was sold, but everyone is still in the picture) boss! The new owners have got her number, so to speak but are stuck with her on the payroll for the time being.
> The real challenge will be working with her and not be a tad gleefull about, hey, how do you like actually showing up and earning some of the that check?? I have to get all of my filters up and running around her!


Muahahaha. This sounds like a great new co-worker. 
I hope she will not be too hard to work with.
We have a few adjustments at the office in the future, too. Curious how those will work out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Believe it or not.... but we got snow over night! 
Naturally, I had to delay my departure until tomorrow evening. I will travel with my cousin then. 
So, I am still at home. Wandering on the LV website.
(I do forsee a LV bag. But, it would not count as handbag. Everyone knows that LV is luggage.  )


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Believe it or not.... but we got snow over night!
> Naturally, I had to delay my departure until tomorrow evening. I will travel with my cousin then.
> So, I am still at home. Wandering on the LV website.
> (I do forsee a LV bag. But, it would not count as handbag. Everyone knows that LV is luggage.  )



Very true! 
Which are you stalking?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Believe it or not.... but we got snow over night!
> Naturally, I had to delay my departure until tomorrow evening. I will travel with my cousin then.
> So, I am still at home. Wandering on the LV website.
> (I do forsee a LV bag. But, it would not count as handbag. Everyone knows that LV is luggage.  )


Do tell !!


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> And now in more solid form...and gone just as fast.
> View attachment 4296470


These photos are fun!

Finally ate nutella, at German Christmas market last month.
With banana, wrapped inside warm crepe.
Holy f***, YES!!!


Narnanz said:


> And now something to wash it down with.
> Lemon , Lime and Bitters on a hot day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4296472


Drank lemon & bitters often, when visited NZ.
Very good.
Your marmite.
Could live on gingernuts, however.
Was given a fresh loquat=yum.


Lake Effect said:


> I have to get all of my filters up and running around her!


My steel-reinforced filters prevent homicide charges.
Almost daily.


Ludmilla said:


> Believe it or not.... but we got snow over night!


DEATH FROM THE SKY!
And you lived? How is this possible?!


Ludmilla said:


> So, I am still at home. Wandering on the LV website.


The 30 is best.
That 25 opening is small & a pain.


----------



## remainsilly

Received lovely gift necklace.
For good luck in New Year.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Received lovely gift necklace.
> For good luck in New Year.
> View attachment 4296929


How beautiful!  Wear it in good health !


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Very true!
> Which are you stalking?





Tomsmom said:


> Do tell !!


The Tourenne MM.
Actually, I think I like it a lot better than Speedy B. 
I like the folded parts and the longer top handles.
Bag should be able to carry files, so Speedy B 35 would be needed. The Tourenne MM looks like it is better for that task.
What do you think?


remainsilly said:


> These photos are fun!
> 
> Finally ate nutella, at German Christmas market last month.
> With banana, wrapped inside warm crepe.
> Holy f***, YES!!!
> 
> Drank lemon & bitters often, when visited NZ.
> Very good.
> Your marmite.
> Could live on gingernuts, however.
> Was given a fresh loquat=yum.
> 
> My steel-reinforced filters prevent homicide charges.
> Almost daily.
> 
> DEATH FROM THE SKY!
> And you lived? How is this possible?!
> 
> The 30 is best.
> That 25 opening is small & a pain.


Hehe. Sure I am alive. 
Snow is not this deadly. 
Just the internet is wonky.
Which prevented a lot of silly things...

I fear there is another LV bag in the game....


remainsilly said:


> Received lovely gift necklace.
> For good luck in New Year.
> View attachment 4296929


Ooooooh. This is LOVELY! 
Wear it in very good health.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
We have the most ugliest weather. After snow there was rain and now everything is wet and grey. 
But, I have several hours of indoor fun left. Trying to find all the stuff that has to go back to the big city.
My cosmetic puch is MIA. 
I have no idea where it could be. 
Also, I am trying to finish a book, so I can leave it at the country.
As you see, I am already totally stressed out.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The Tourenne MM looks like it is better for that task.
> What do you think?


 This style resembles my iena--without outer pocket. 
Strap suits your crossbody-wear habit.
But light leather handles/strap/trim may get yucky.
Feel you must try in store, with speedy. Then decide.


Ludmilla said:


> Snow is not this deadly.


Snow pays public relations companies a lot, to promote its ski-lodge-sleigh-bells-happy-children image.
But is lies, cruel lies.


Ludmilla said:


> After snow there was rain and now everything is wet and grey.


See? Snow killed the world's color!
Evil.
---
Cycling today.
Wearing my jade necklace.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> We have the most ugliest weather. After snow there was rain and now everything is wet and grey.
> But, I have several hours of indoor fun left. Trying to find all the stuff that has to go back to the big city.
> My cosmetic puch is MIA.
> I have no idea where it could be.
> Also, I am trying to finish a book, so I can leave it at the country.
> As you see, I am already totally stressed out.


Ughhh sorry about the gray weather, that stinks. We had rain all day yesterday today it’s cool but sunny. I’m procrastinating typing up my paper that’s due tonight...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The Tourenne MM.
> Actually, I think I like it a lot better than Speedy B.
> I like the folded parts and the longer top handles.
> Bag should be able to carry files, so Speedy B 35 would be needed. The Tourenne MM looks like it is better for that task.
> What do you think?
> 
> Hehe. Sure I am alive.
> Snow is not this deadly.
> Just the internet is wonky.
> Which prevented a lot of silly things...
> 
> I fear there is another LV bag in the game....
> 
> Ooooooh. This is LOVELY!
> Wear it in very good health.


I went to the LV site and had a look at the Turenne.
It's a lovely bag, Ludmilla.  I agree with remainsilly, try it on at the store, put your things in it to make sure it's the bag you need. Then try on the Speedy B 35, fill it too and see.
Those bags are expensive, so take your time in the store.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> This style resembles my iena--without outer pocket.
> Strap suits your crossbody-wear habit.
> But light leather handles/strap/trim may get yucky.
> Feel you must try in store, with speedy. Then decide.
> 
> Snow pays public relations companies a lot, to promote its ski-lodge-sleigh-bells-happy-children image.
> But is lies, cruel lies.
> 
> See? Snow killed the world's color!
> Evil.
> ---
> Cycling today.
> Wearing my jade necklace.


I will definitely try both bags in store if I ever decide that I really need one.
As I would go with a Speedy in mono the trim/strap is not my main concern regarding both bags.
Main concern is if I want a bag that screams designer. And if I should spend this amount of money on a coated canvas bag.
Well, we will see. 

Hmmmm. If I take a close look at deserts, I come to think that the sun is as evil and deadly as snow.



Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh sorry about the gray weather, that stinks. We had rain all day yesterday today it’s cool but sunny. I’m procrastinating typing up my paper that’s due tonight...


Hope you got your paper ready!


Mariapia said:


> I went to the LV site and had a look at the Turenne.
> It's a lovely bag, Ludmilla.  I agree with remainsilly, try it on at the store, put your things in it to make sure it's the bag you need. Then try on the Speedy B 35, fill it too and see.
> Those bags are expensive, so take your time in the store.


Hehe. Do not worry - I am not going to rush anything. 
It is not like I do not own bags and desperately need one to carry my stuff around.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Going back to the office today.
I am so not motivated.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Going back to the office today.
> I am so not motivated.


Happy Monday Ludmilla!  Try to get motivated!!  Go you


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday Ludmilla!  Try to get motivated!!  Go you


I am sooo motivated that I am stalking tpf right now. 
Did you finish your paper?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am sooo motivated that I am stalking tpf right now.
> Did you finish your paper?


There should be no Mondays.... Maybe there is a place in the world where no one works on Mondays.
Let's investigate...
In the meantime I wish you a peaceful week, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am sooo motivated that I am stalking tpf right now.
> Did you finish your paper?


Yes I did . Lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There should be no Mondays.... Maybe there is a place in the world where no one works on Mondays.
> Let's investigate...
> In the meantime I wish you a peaceful week, Ludmilla.


True!
But I doubt that this is the case. 
Thank you for your wishes! I hope you have a peaceful week, too. 


Tomsmom said:


> Yes I did . Lol!


Great!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. If I take a close look at deserts, I come to think that the sun is as evil and deadly as snow.


"But it's a DRY heat."



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Going back to the office today.
> I am so not motivated.


No one enjoys crowding into those tiny clown cars.
Ask to be switched to trapeze for this week's office circus.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I did . Lol!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> There should be no Mondays.... Maybe there is a place in the world where no one works on Mondays.


We must find this place!
However, tragic irony dictates they'd work weekends & holidays...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> "But it's a DRY heat."
> 
> 
> No one enjoys crowding into those tiny clown cars.
> Ask to be switched to trapeze for this week's office circus.


I entertain myself staring at Speedy. 
It is a quiet day as some of the monkeys are not here, yet.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I entertain myself staring at Speedy.
> It is a quiet day as some of the monkeys are not here, yet.


I need to stare at a speedy, too. To calm down.
My sil dictated that my handling(of recent emergency) should have been more convenient for/all about her.
Instead of offering any help.
So I told her to f*** off & not expect phone call next time.
I do not do passive-aggressive--it's full on or nil.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I need to stare at a speedy, too. To calm down.
> My sil dictated that my handling(of recent emergency) should have been more convenient for/all about her.
> Instead of offering any help.
> So I told her to f*** off & not expect phone call next time.
> I do not do passive-aggressive--it's full on or nil.


Staring at Speedys is a very very good way to calm down! I can only recommend it.
Therefore I have decided to take the naked Speedy to the office.
Now I can stare and pat! 



Hope everyone is having a nice Tuesday!


----------



## Tomsmom

I recently changed to my DE speedy 30 

Back story; about 6 he’s ago give or take I smoked cigarettes. Dh asked me when I was going to quit, I wouldn’t give a straight answer so he says, “I’ll buy you a Louis Vuitton bag if you quit!”  Of course I said it’s on!!  I quit cold turkey and never looked back. Dh bought me my speedy and I wouldn’t use her until I earned her with the money I would have spent on cigarettes to equal cost of speedy. After 3 months I was in the clear!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Staring at Speedys is a very very good way to calm down! I can only recommend it.
> Therefore I have decided to take the naked Speedy to the office.
> Now I can stare and pat!
> View attachment 4299412
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Tuesday!



Xlnt plan! 
Handbags ALWAYS make a girl feel better.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> We must find this place!
> However, tragic irony dictates they'd work weekends & holidays...


I investigated, remainsilly....
Everyone works on Mondays in all countries....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I investigated, remainsilly....
> Everyone works on Mondays in all countries....



Than we shall make our island a no work on Monday zone!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4299486
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently changed to my DE speedy 30
> 
> Back story; about 6 he’s ago give or take I smoked cigarettes. Dh asked me when I was going to quit, I wouldn’t give a straight answer so he says, “I’ll buy you a Louis Vuitton bag if you quit!”  Of course I said it’s on!!  I quit cold turkey and never looked back. Dh bought me my speedy and I wouldn’t use her until I earned her with the money I would have spent on cigarettes to equal cost of speedy. After 3 months I was in the clear!


Love your bag! 
And its back story is really really cool.
Congrats on going turkey and being brave for many years. Quitting to smoke is never easy. 
A very well deserved bag.


Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt plan!
> Handbags ALWAYS make a girl feel better.


True. 


Mariapia said:


> I investigated, remainsilly....
> Everyone works on Mondays in all countries....


Argh. Mondays are awful.


Murphy47 said:


> Than we shall make our island a no work on Monday zone!


We never work on the island!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Staring at Speedys is a very very good way to calm down! I can only recommend it.
> Therefore I have decided to take the naked Speedy to the office.
> Now I can stare and pat!
> View attachment 4299412
> 
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice Tuesday!


Ah, lovely bree...


Tomsmom said:


> Dh bought me my speedy and I wouldn’t use her until I earned her with the money I would have spent on cigarettes to equal cost of speedy. After 3 months I was in the clear!


What a story! Very cool bag.
Only 3 months? Quite eye-opening.


Mariapia said:


> I investigated, remainsilly....
> Everyone works on Mondays in all countries....


Sigh. This is the problem with both tragedy & irony.
They're heartless b@st@rds.


Murphy47 said:


> Than we shall make our island a no work on Monday zone!


Perfect.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Love your bag!
> And its back story is really really cool.
> Congrats on going turkey and being brave for many years. Quitting to smoke is never easy.
> A very well deserved bag.
> 
> True.
> 
> Argh. Mondays are awful.
> 
> We never work on the island!



Our landlord does. Maybe we could train the mole rats.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, lovely bree...
> 
> What a story! Very cool bag.
> Only 3 months? Quite eye-opening.
> 
> Sigh. This is the problem with both tragedy & irony.
> They're heartless b@st@rds.
> Perfect.


Thank you!



Murphy47 said:


> Our landlord does. Maybe we could train the mole rats.



The landlord does not count. Working at the Mackerel is more like a vocation. Not like real work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!  I’ve gone back to the gym and my body is reminding me of how long I’ve been away ~ since the 23 or so of December...

I hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> The landlord does not count. Working at the Mackerel is more like a vocation. Not like real work.



I completely agree. Plus we are such easy and delightful customers it’s hardly like work at all.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I completely agree. Plus we are such easy and delightful customers it’s hardly like work at all.


So true.
Remember when I convinced that knife thrower to add toddlers into act?


What business owner WOULDN'T love me f***ing up insurance liability & impalement arts?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I’ve gone back to the gym and my body is reminding me of how long I’ve been away ~ since the 23 or so of December...
> 
> I hope everyone has a great day!!


Happy Wednesday!
This is the reason why I never go to the gym. 


Murphy47 said:


> I completely agree. Plus we are such easy and delightful customers it’s hardly like work at all.


No. We are very easy to keep. : D


remainsilly said:


> So true.
> Remember when I convinced that knife thrower to add toddlers into act?
> View attachment 4300563
> 
> What business owner WOULDN'T love me f***ing up insurance liability & impalement arts?!



I was very successful to forget about that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today I finally accepted that this bag style works best for me.
I also accepted that I am allergic against work.
Day 3 at the office and my itchy eye rash is back.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4300683
> 
> Today I finally accepted that this bag style works best for me.
> I also accepted that I am allergic against work.
> Day 3 at the office and my itchy eye rash is back.



Boo on rashes. Boo on work. Although it does enable one to eat and live indoors. 
Love handle bags myself. Am junkie.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on rashes. Boo on work. Although it does enable one to eat and live indoors.
> Love handle bags myself. Am junkie.



Handle bags are great!

I really need to search for the reasons of the rashes.
I suspect some cleaning agent.
Or one of my face creme.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> This is the reason why I never go to the gym.


I had gym membership for ~6months once.
Then I got tired of steroid guys chatting to me near weight machines.
And the weird funk in building air.


Ludmilla said:


> I was very successful to forget about that.


Holy Mother of Regrets, wish I could forget a few of my antics, too.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4300683
> 
> Today I finally accepted that this bag style works best for me.
> I also accepted that I am allergic against work.
> Day 3 at the office and my itchy eye rash is back.


I must toss evil wrench into works by asking:
do you want lv with strap, or just handles?
Hmm. Suggest wash hands more often--may be rubbing something onto eye without knowing. Spreading rash.
Or, could file for skin disability & ask to work from home.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Handle bags are great!
> 
> I really need to search for the reasons of the rashes.
> I suspect some cleaning agent.
> Or one of my face creme.



I have become allergic to almost all cosmetics since menopause. It’s a complete drag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I have become allergic to almost all cosmetics since menopause. It’s a complete drag.


Oh man that really stinks!  Even the hypoallergenic ones?  Neutrogena?


----------



## Tomsmom

I really shouldn’t have but couldn’t resist this PS from TJ Maxx marked down to 700.00


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I had gym membership for ~6months once.
> Then I got tired of steroid guys chatting to me near weight machines.
> And the weird funk in building air.
> 
> Holy Mother of Regrets, wish I could forget a few of my antics, too.
> 
> I must toss evil wrench into works by asking:
> do you want lv with strap, or just handles?
> Hmm. Suggest wash hands more often--may be rubbing something onto eye without knowing. Spreading rash.
> Or, could file for skin disability & ask to work from home.


I want a Speedy with strap.
Bags that work for me need a strap and handles. I cannot do bags that lack on of the two features.
At the moment my inner discussion is against buying LV again. But I do not want to bore all of you with my Speedy drama.

Not sure about the rash.
Main suspects are two cosmetic products right now.


Murphy47 said:


> I have become allergic to almost all cosmetics since menopause. It’s a complete drag.


ugh. Don‘t you just like things like these.
Avene products seem to work for many who are allergic.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4301222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really shouldn’t have but couldn’t resist this PS from TJ Maxx marked down to 700.00


Oooooh! Pretty! And brown!
I wouldn’t have resisted either! Have fun carrying her!
(Hehe - and you said you are bag content and do not look at other bags since you got your Artsy.  Very glad that I am not the only one who is never bag content. )


----------



## Ludmilla

It has snowed over night and we really have snow now! 
Wish we all could get snow free from work.
Difficult colleagues start working again today. And there is a meeting. 
I need to win the lottery.

Have a happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I want a Speedy with strap.
> Bags that work for me need a strap and handles. I cannot do bags that lack on of the two features.
> At the moment my inner discussion is against buying LV again. But I do not want to bore all of you with my Speedy drama.
> 
> Not sure about the rash.
> Main suspects are two cosmetic products right now.
> 
> ugh. Don‘t you just like things like these.
> Avene products seem to work for many who are allergic.
> 
> Oooooh! Pretty! And brown!
> I wouldn’t have resisted either! Have fun carrying her!
> (Hehe - and you said you are bag content and do not look at other bags since you got your Artsy.  Very glad that I am not the only one who is never bag content. )


I want to hear your speedy drama !

And oh my gosh bag content...that did not last long , I eat my words !


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It has snowed over night and we really have snow now!
> Wish we all could get snow free from work.
> Difficult colleagues start working again today. And there is a meeting.
> I need to win the lottery.
> 
> Have a happy Thursday everyone!



Big snow predicted here for the weekend. Boo. 
Youngest D supposed to fly back to college Sunday. Fingers crossed she makes it.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I want to hear your speedy drama !
> 
> And oh my gosh bag content...that did not last long , I eat my words !



My name is Murphy....and I’m a bagaholic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Big snow predicted here for the weekend. Boo.
> Youngest D supposed to fly back to college Sunday. Fingers crossed she makes it.


Fingers crossed for your DD!  

Snow predicted too, blah!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I have become allergic to almost all cosmetics since menopause. It’s a complete drag.


Weird how much our bodies can change.
I'm not there yet.
But am battling 1 recurring chin hair. Which refuses to be tweezed away forever. 


Ludmilla said:


> I want a Speedy with strap.
> Bags that work for me need a strap and handles. I cannot do bags that lack on of the two features.
> At the moment my inner discussion is against buying LV again. But I do not want to bore all of you with my Speedy drama.
> 
> Not sure about the rash.
> Main suspects are two cosmetic products right now.


Face oil I used last year cause nose rash, I think.
Went back to lotion.

Speedy drama is fun, as we all go through similar scenarios in heads.
How I agonized over each red tone seen, wondering, "Is it too orangey? Or is it nicely blue-ish?"


Ludmilla said:


> It has snowed over night and we really have snow now!


My condolences.

We have rain. The softer side of snow.
Hopefully, will not find squashed earthworms thrown onto underside of bike frame. As last rainstorm.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4301222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really shouldn’t have but couldn’t resist this PS from TJ Maxx marked down to 700.00


Front flap=my weakness
Always liked ps clasp design.
Nice score.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I want to hear your speedy drama !
> 
> And oh my gosh bag content...that did not last long , I eat my words !


Speedy drama goes as follows:
1) I already have a Speedy like bag that I like. I have enough bags. Do I really need another one?
2) A lot of people know LV. Most people in my city carry it as a status symbol. To show off wealth. To belong to a certain group. Would I feel comfortable wearing a Speedy in these circumstances? Would I be ok with a bag that screams "designer"?
3) Dilemma: I like both mono and DE. I KNOW I will end with both of them sooner or later, if I ever start with LV. So, should I really start with LV?
Admittedly, #2 is my biggest problem regarding LV. 

Thank you for listening. 

Regarding being bag content. I promised that I would take a break from bags after Marcie. And here I am considering a Speedy (or 2). 


Murphy47 said:


> Big snow predicted here for the weekend. Boo.
> Youngest D supposed to fly back to college Sunday. Fingers crossed she makes it.


I'll keep my fingers crossed for DD.
Here, snow showed that it is not so bad after all - certain colleagues and boss were not able to come to the office today.  And they will probably not be able to come tomorrow. 


Murphy47 said:


> My name is Murphy....and I’m a bagaholic.


Me too. 


remainsilly said:


> Weird how much our bodies can change.
> I'm not there yet.
> But am battling 1 recurring chin hair. Which refuses to be tweezed away forever.
> 
> Face oil I used last year cause nose rash, I think.
> Went back to lotion.
> 
> Speedy drama is fun, as we all go through similar scenarios in heads.
> How I agonized over each red tone seen, wondering, "Is it too orangey? Or is it nicely blue-ish?"
> 
> *My condolences.*
> 
> We have rain. The softer side of snow.
> Hopefully, will not find squashed earthworms thrown onto underside of bike frame. As last rainstorm.
> 
> Front flap=my weakness
> Always liked ps clasp design.
> Nice score.


Absolutely no need for that. 
I am quite happy about the snow today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmmm. I need new ink for my pen.
The LV store is on the way to the stationery shop.
I should just walk in there, take a look and realise that I really really hate Speedy and that I can stop thinking about it. 
But, it is snowing again. So, snow might prevent me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I need new ink for my pen.
> The LV store is on the way to the stationery shop.
> I should just walk in there, take a look and realise that I really really hate Speedy and that I can stop thinking about it.
> But, it is snowing again. So, snow might prevent me.


I’m no help Ludmilla I would want to check out the speedys. As far as the drama, I see a lot of LV here too.  I chose DE to be a little different maybe you’ll feel less out there with DE or DA?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m no help Ludmilla I would want to check out the speedys. As far as the drama, I see a lot of LV here too.  I chose DE to be a little different maybe you’ll feel less out there with DE or DA?



My Speedy is DE also. 
Don’t know how u can resist a bag with TWO shades of brown Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m no help Ludmilla I would want to check out the speedys. As far as the drama, I see a lot of LV here too.  I chose DE to be a little different maybe you’ll feel less out there with DE or DA?


Thank you.
Snow prevented the LV store visit. But, I will go there and take a look. 
I like the mono a bit better because of the vachetta leather. Natural tanned leather is my weakness. 


Murphy47 said:


> My Speedy is DE also.
> Don’t know how u can resist a bag with TWO shades of brown Ludmilla


You still have a Speedy?
I thought you did not like the handles and the narrow opening. Do you use it a lot?
Do you have mono bags? Hehe. The two shades of brown are VERY tempting.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I need new ink for my pen.
> The LV store is on the way to the stationery shop.
> I should just walk in there, take a look and realise that I really really hate Speedy and that I can stop thinking about it.
> But, it is snowing again. So, snow might prevent me.


Evil, evil, naughty bag addict.
But so clever an excuse.


Tomsmom said:


> I’m no help Ludmilla I would want to check out the speedys. As far as the drama, I see a lot of LV here too.  I chose DE to be a little different maybe you’ll feel less out there with DE or DA?


I think everyone recognizes the checkerboard pattern as lv.
My de iena fails at stealth.


Murphy47 said:


> My Speedy is DE also.
> Don’t know how u can resist a bag with TWO shades of brown Ludmilla


----------



## remainsilly

Speaking of lv & impulsive purchases...
Classic bandeaus: superstition
(design has zodiac animals)
colors: rose & noir, 100% silk


Noir has Scandinavian vibe, imo.
Rose looks adorable with fig lc & coach charm.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Speaking of lv & impulsive purchases...
> Classic bandeaus: superstition
> (design has zodiac animals)
> colors: rose & noir, 100% silk
> View attachment 4302073
> 
> Noir has Scandinavian vibe, imo.
> Rose looks adorable with fig lc & coach charm.
> View attachment 4302074


Those are beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4301222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really shouldn’t have but couldn’t resist this PS from TJ Maxx marked down to 700.00


I love it, Tomsmom. Congrats on your great find.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Evil, evil, naughty bag addict.
> But so clever an excuse.
> 
> I think everyone recognizes the checkerboard pattern as lv.
> My de iena fails at stealth.



Hehehe, yes, I am an evil bag addict! 
But, I was a nice girl and went home after work. 
Speedy/LV drama continues. 



Mariapia said:


> I love it, Tomsmom. Congrats on your great find.


Hello Mariapia!
How are you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Waiting for a phone call from my boss.
He needs to give his ok on a short text (not even a page long).
Text has to me sent out until 3 pm. He has text for almost two hours now.
Bye bye leaving early and burning down some extra hours.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Speedy drama goes as follows:
> 1) I already have a Speedy like bag that I like. I have enough bags. Do I really need another one?
> 2) A lot of people know LV. Most people in my city carry it as a status symbol. To show off wealth. To belong to a certain group. Would I feel comfortable wearing a Speedy in these circumstances? Would I be ok with a bag that screams "designer"?
> 3) Dilemma: I like both mono and DE. I KNOW I will end with both of them sooner or later, if I ever start with LV. So, should I really start with LV?
> Admittedly, #2 is my biggest problem regarding LV.
> 
> Thank you for listening.
> 
> Regarding being bag content. I promised that I would take a break from bags after Marcie. And here I am considering a Speedy (or 2).
> 
> I'll keep my fingers crossed for DD.
> Here, snow showed that it is not so bad after all - certain colleagues and boss were not able to come to the office today.  And they will probably not be able to come tomorrow.
> 
> Me too.
> 
> Absolutely no need for that.
> I am quite happy about the snow today.


No Speedy drama at all, Ludmilla.
Among the reasons that make you hesitate, I think number 1 could be the "wisest" one but on the Island no one is wise when it comes to bags. If we were reasonable we would own 3 bags max....
As for number 2, that's something completely different.
I don't think that an LV bag is a status symbol. 
I live in a city where I rarely see ladies carrying designer bags and when I do it's an LV  Speedy or a Neverfull. Easy to use, unbreakable, worryfree and never out of fashion. 
That's why those two designs are so "popular". 
Now, between DE and Mono, I personally prefer the monogram...I am a fan of patina..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No Speedy drama at all, Ludmilla.
> Among the reasons that make you hesitate, I think number 1 could be the "wisest" one but on the Island no one is wise when it comes to bags. If we were reasonable we would own 3 bags max....
> As for number 2, that's something completely different.
> I don't think that an LV bag is a status symbol.
> I live in a city where I rarely see ladies carrying designer bags and when I do it's an LV  Speedy or a Neverfull. Easy to use, unbreakable, worryfree and never out of fashion.
> That's why those two designs are so "popular".
> Now, between DE and Mono, I personally prefer the monogram...I am a fan of patina..


 I am rationalising #1 with the fact that I want to use the bag for train rides. So, it is not a bag, but some luggage.  (I think I am becoming quite brilliant in making excuses. )
I do not see bags as status symbols, either. I have never bought a bag because of its brand. Always because of its design.

However, as my main task at the office today is waiting I stalked the LV website. 
I fear the Turenne MM is still in the game.   I really need to go to the store and compare the bags. Hopefully they have them both.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am rationalising #1 with the fact that I want to use the bag for train rides. So, it is not a bag, but some luggage.  (I think I am becoming quite brilliant in making excuses. )
> I do not see bags as status symbols, either. I have never bought a bag because of its brand. Always because of its design.
> 
> However, as my main task at the office today is waiting I stalked the LV website.
> I fear the Turenne MM is still in the game.   I really need to go to the store and compare the bags. Hopefully they have them both.


This is exciting !  You need to go to the store for my sake anyway haha!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> This is exciting !  You need to go to the store for my sake anyway haha!


 Promise! I will go there and then I will think of you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally escaped the office.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4302570
> 
> Finally escaped the office.



Yeah!!!
Weekend relaxation! 
And bag stalking.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4302570
> 
> Finally escaped the office.


Yayyy!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Waiting for a phone call from my boss.
> He needs to give his ok on a short text (not even a page long).
> Text has to me sent out until 3 pm. He has text for almost two hours now.
> Bye bye leaving early and burning down some extra hours.


Oh dear.
This is where my tendency to swear & break rules might be handy.


Mariapia said:


> I don't think that an LV bag is a status symbol.


Agreed.
Nothing about coated canvas screams, "Baller!"
They are nice to use, however. Though dog hates smell & refuses to model near mine.


Ludmilla said:


> I am rationalising #1 with the fact that I want to use the bag for train rides. So, it is not a bag, but some luggage.


You have the most extensive collection of designer "luggage," in brown handbag size, I've ever seen.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Those are beautiful!


Thanks.
Thought might return 1--but keeping both.


----------



## Ludmilla

In the train.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yeah!!!
> Weekend relaxation!
> And bag stalking.


I try to take a LV break over the weekend. 


Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!!


Yayyyyyy!!!!!!


remainsilly said:


> Oh dear.
> This is where my tendency to swear & break rules might be handy.
> 
> Agreed.
> Nothing about coated canvas screams, "Baller!"
> They are nice to use, however. Though dog hates smell & refuses to model near mine.
> 
> You have the most extensive collection of designer "luggage," in brown handbag size, I've ever seen.


Thank you for the luggage compliment. 
(Unfortunately, LV bags are considered as a status symbol here. There is also a lot of envy and judgement in G society. You can easily get snarky comments for owning nice and expensive things.)


remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Thought might return 1--but keeping both.


Keeping both is always nice.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Oh dear.
> This is where my tendency to swear & break rules might be handy.
> 
> Agreed.
> Nothing about coated canvas screams, "Baller!"
> They are nice to use, however. Though dog hates smell & refuses to model near mine.
> 
> You have the most extensive collection of designer "luggage," in brown handbag size, I've ever seen.



So true! I am working on a set of rainbow “luggage” myself. Lol


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I try to take a LV break over the weekend.
> 
> Yayyyyyy!!!!!!
> 
> Thank you for the luggage compliment.
> (Unfortunately, LV bags are considered as a status symbol here. There is also a lot of envy and judgement in G society. You can easily get snarky comments for owning nice and expensive things.)
> 
> Keeping both is always nice.


It would be interesting to know what  your envious colleagues spend their money on...
I think you would be surprised, Ludmilla.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4302584
> 
> In the train.


Scarf
Enjoy break.
Just to prove snow is the devil:
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46835677


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the luggage compliment.
> (Unfortunately, LV bags are considered as a status symbol here. There is also a lot of envy and judgement in G society. You can easily get snarky comments for owning nice and expensive things.)


If honest, lv seen as status thing here also.
Just not by me.
Someone snooty once told Man he should buy me an lv bag--not recognizing the hermes bag I held.

Ah, yes. Snark in Germany.
I remember comment near a clock, in public square...
Also remember nice man helping me avoid train lunatic.
All in all, decent place.


Murphy47 said:


> So true! I am working on a set of rainbow “luggage” myself. Lol


You do have impressive range of colors in collection.
And talent for adding scarves/charms.


Mariapia said:


> It would be interesting to know what your envious colleagues spend their money on...
> I think you would be surprised, Ludmilla.


I flushed cash on €9 mugs of hot fruit punch, when there.
But bought a bag, to balance out my evil doings.


----------



## Murphy47

Snowing about an inch per hour now. Started about 1 pm. Looks pretty. Took Hubbie 45 minutes to get to work. Some people are still on road 6 hours later. Just a mess.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So true! I am working on a set of rainbow “luggage” myself. Lol



Luggage is so very important. And practical. A huge need for everyone. 


Mariapia said:


> It would be interesting to know what  your envious colleagues spend their money on...
> I think you would be surprised, Ludmilla.


It‘s not only envious colleagues...
I guess many people spend their money on small things like Starbucks, smoking, eating out,... or bigger things like smartphones... no one is questioning this. But as soon as you are running around with a designer bag you are considered as superficial etc. 


remainsilly said:


> Scarf
> Enjoy break.
> Just to prove snow is the devil:
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-46835677
> 
> If honest, lv seen as status thing here also.
> Just not by me.
> Someone snooty once told Man he should buy me an lv bag--not recognizing the hermes bag I held.
> 
> Ah, yes. Snark in Germany.
> I remember comment near a clock, in public square...
> Also remember nice man helping me avoid train lunatic.
> All in all, decent place.
> 
> You do have impressive range of colors in collection.
> And talent for adding scarves/charms.
> 
> I flushed cash on €9 mugs of hot fruit punch, when there.
> But bought a bag, to balance out my evil doings.


Thank you, I will. 
Hehe.  9€ on a fruit punch is definitely a way to spend money here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4303193
> 
> Bag of the day.


So pretty Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So pretty Ludmilla!


Thank you!


----------



## NOIRetMoi

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4303193
> 
> Bag of the day.


This is one of the most comfortable and practical bags I’ve ever owned, not to mention the lightest color but the leather is basically indestructible so nothing to worry about!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Snowing about an inch per hour now. Started about 1 pm. Looks pretty. Took Hubbie 45 minutes to get to work. Some people are still on road 6 hours later. Just a mess.



Stock canned goods inside the igloo.
I'll mail you some lamp oil & sled dogs.


Ludmilla said:


> But as soon as you are running around with a designer bag you are considered as superficial etc.



Yet, people sporting those unnatural boobies & embalmed faces are paraded in magazines & modern lifestyle articles.

Call me crazy, but handbags seem less painful way to go...


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4303193
> 
> Bag of the day.


 Hello, marcie!
You are set upon a gorgeous piece of knitted work.


----------



## Murphy47

10 inches on the ground with another 3 on the way. Bit of a mess here. Hoping the airport stays open. Haven’t had this much snow since I was in high school. 
We have lots of food and electric still on so it’s all good.
Good day for online stalking.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> 10 inches on the ground with another 3 on the way. Bit of a mess here. Hoping the airport stays open. Haven’t had this much snow since I was in high school.
> We have lots of food and electric still on so it’s all good.
> Good day for online stalking.


Oh my goodness!  That’s a lot of snow!  Yikes! What are we stalking??


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!  That’s a lot of snow!  Yikes! What are we stalking??



Youngest D is on Wayfair. She wants a new couch. Oldest is looking at vacation spots.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Youngest D is on Wayfair. She wants a new couch. Oldest is looking at vacation spots.


Vacation spots... nice!  Hopefully youngest will find a nice couch!


----------



## Ludmilla

blondissima777 said:


> This is one of the most comfortable and practical bags I’ve ever owned, not to mention the lightest color but the leather is basically indestructible so nothing to worry about!


Thank you!
Yes, I am very happy with that bag, too.  Love the leather, the style and most of all the easiness of carrying it. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Stock canned goods inside the igloo.
> I'll mail you some lamp oil & sled dogs.
> 
> 
> Yet, people sporting those unnatural boobies & embalmed faces are paraded in magazines & modern lifestyle articles.
> 
> Call me crazy, but handbags seem less painful way to go...
> 
> Hello, marcie!
> You are set upon a gorgeous piece of knitted work.


Marcie is nesting on one of the diy blankets.  That covers my old worn sofa. 


Murphy47 said:


> 10 inches on the ground with another 3 on the way. Bit of a mess here. Hoping the airport stays open. Haven’t had this much snow since I was in high school.
> We have lots of food and electric still on so it’s all good.
> Good day for online stalking.


Is the airport still open? Was DD able to leave?
Food and electricity are the most important things. Glad you are not out of them. 


Murphy47 said:


> Youngest D is on Wayfair. She wants a new couch. Oldest is looking at vacation spots.


Sofa and vacation spots are very good things to stalk. Almost as good as bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday islanders!
We have a gloomy rainy day today and I am still sitting in bed. Drinking hot tea as there is a cold in my throat lingering (yay ).
Going to finish reading a novel. Then back to the city in the afternoon. Huge meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday islanders!
> We have a gloomy rainy day today and I am still sitting in bed. Drinking hot tea as there is a cold in my throat lingering (yay ).
> Going to finish reading a novel. Then back to the city in the afternoon. Huge meeting tomorrow.


Feel better!!

I’m watching the snow fall at the moment, not too bad thank goodness. I’m off to church then to pick up my son and somehow finish my paper due tonight. Fun...


----------



## remainsilly

I am watching _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ tv series, on dvds.
First time seen, though show began 1997.
If it had more killing & less teenage angst/drama, might feel less bored.
Omg, Buffy is kinda whiny for a slayer...
Spike, so far, has great level o' crazy mixed with sarcasm.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Feel better!!
> 
> I’m watching the snow fall at the moment, not too bad thank goodness. I’m off to church then to pick up my son and somehow finish my paper due tonight. Fun...


Hope you got your paper finished!


remainsilly said:


> I am watching _Buffy the Vampire Slayer_ tv series, on dvds.
> First time seen, though show began 1997.
> If it had more killing & less teenage angst/drama, might feel less bored.
> Omg, Buffy is kinda whiny for a slayer...
> Spike, so far, has great level o' crazy mixed with sarcasm.


Watched Buffy when it was shown on TV in the late 90ties.
Was about the same age like Buffy and her friends, so I understood all the teenage stuff and felt with them.
I guess the show would irritate me, now.  Never watched Buffy a second time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
Drinking my first coffee of the day hoping that the day will be over soon.
Huge meeting and I am not feeling too well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Drinking my first coffee of the day hoping that the day will be over soon.
> Huge meeting and I am not feeling too well.


Happy Monday!  I hope your meeting is over already. 

Paper was finished last night now on to the next assignment...a power point presentation...ugh!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Was about the same age like Buffy and her friends, so I understood all the teenage stuff and felt with them.
> I guess the show would irritate me, now.


This might be key problem.
She battles vampires in satin dresses & uses phrase, "gives me the wiggins."
My adult bewilderment clocks massive overtime.



Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  I hope your meeting is over already.
> 
> Paper was finished last night now on to the next assignment...a power point presentation...ugh!


Oooh, powerpoint!
Satan sent us this, after overhead transparencies were damned to more distant circle of hell.
But, great not to stare into burning lightbulb.
----
Been on break from cycling, few days.
Random strangers are asking Man, "Is she okay? I haven't seen the bike lately."
This either is deeply disturbing or deeply touching.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This might be key problem.
> She battles vampires in satin dresses & uses phrase, "gives me the wiggins."
> My adult bewilderment clocks massive overtime.
> 
> 
> Oooh, powerpoint!
> Satan sent us this, after overhead transparencies were damned to more distant circle of hell.
> But, great not to stare into burning lightbulb.
> ----
> Been on break from cycling, few days.
> Random strangers are asking Man, "Is she okay? I haven't seen the bike lately."
> This either is deeply disturbing or deeply touching.



I prefer to think of it as being neighborly


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I prefer to think of it as being neighborly



Must try to view this way, rather than "wiggins."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Must try to view this way, rather than "wiggins."



Small towns are like that. My neighbor across the street comments on my shopping habits all the time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehe. This is part of the fun of living in small towns.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of yesterday and today.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> This might be key problem.
> She battles vampires in satin dresses & uses phrase, "gives me the wiggins."
> My adult bewilderment clocks massive overtime.
> 
> 
> Oooh, powerpoint!
> Satan sent us this, after overhead transparencies were damned to more distant circle of hell.
> But, great not to stare into burning lightbulb.
> ----
> Been on break from cycling, few days.
> Random strangers are asking Man, "Is she okay? I haven't seen the bike lately."
> This either is deeply disturbing or deeply touching.


Same kind of thing happened to me after I lost my dog in 2016.
I used to walk him around the city and didn't realize at the time that lots of people were paying attention to us.
" oh, how come I faven't seen you with your dog for weeks?"
This from strangers  I had never spoken to and didn't even know.
Last time was about 6 months ago...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4306078
> 
> Bag of yesterday and today.


Love the green, really nice shade!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Same kind of thing happened to me after I lost my dog in 2016.
> I used to walk him around the city and didn't realize at the time that lots of people were paying attention to us.
> " oh, how come I faven't seen you with your dog for weeks?"
> This from strangers  I had never spoken to and didn't even know.
> Last time was about 6 months ago...


I live in a very big small town and I never realized how many people would see me walking down the Main Street with all 4 of my kids when everyone was younger. 

I’m sorry about your dog, hugs!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4306078
> 
> Bag of yesterday and today.



Oh my - is this green? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same kind of thing happened to me after I lost my dog in 2016.
> I used to walk him around the city and didn't realize at the time that lots of people were paying attention to us.
> " oh, how come I faven't seen you with your dog for weeks?"
> This from strangers  I had never spoken to and didn't even know.
> Last time was about 6 months ago...



So hard to lose a pet. I had forgotten that. 
Hopefully you still walk the city.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the green, really nice shade!


Thank you!


Cookiefiend said:


> Oh my - is this green? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


Yes, the shade is a dark green.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same kind of thing happened to me after I lost my dog in 2016.
> I used to walk him around the city and didn't realize at the time that lots of people were paying attention to us.
> " oh, how come I faven't seen you with your dog for weeks?"
> This from strangers  I had never spoken to and didn't even know.
> Last time was about 6 months ago...


I bet you and your little dog were a nice sight on the street. 
So people remind you fondly. 


Tomsmom said:


> I live in a very big small town and I never realized how many people would see me walking down the Main Street with all 4 of my kids when everyone was younger.
> 
> I’m sorry about your dog, hugs!


Oh yes. They see everything. And when they know your parents - they tell them everything. 


Murphy47 said:


> So hard to lose a pet. I had forgotten that.
> Hopefully you still walk the city.


True. 
On a happier note - how are your cats?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Small towns are like that. My neighbor across the street comments on my shopping habits all the time.





Mariapia said:


> Same kind of thing happened to me after I lost my dog in 2016.
> I used to walk him around the city and didn't realize at the time that lots of people were paying attention to us.
> " oh, how come I faven't seen you with your dog for weeks?"
> This from strangers  I had never spoken to and didn't even know.
> Last time was about 6 months ago...


Dogs never live long enough. Sorry.


Tomsmom said:


> I live in a very big small town and I never realized how many people would see me walking down the Main Street with all 4 of my kids when everyone was younger.
> 
> I’m sorry about your dog, hugs!


Seems we all have "neighbors," whether living in big or small places.
They care in ways. They send us good thoughts. They try to help.
Is nice.


Guess is part of why I cycle--
to avoid moving from 1 convenient box to another throughout day. 
Not connecting with life/scenery.
Not knowing where the prettiest iris grow.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4306078
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag of yesterday and today.


Green goddess bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I bet you and your little dog were a nice sight on the street.
> So people remind you fondly.
> 
> Oh yes. They see everything. And when they know your parents - they tell them everything.
> 
> True.
> On a happier note - how are your cats?



Cats are fat and sassy. Settled in nicely. They run around in a pack morning and evening and each has a comfy nap spot. 
Whoever gets to my bed first sleeps in my room.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Dogs never live long enough. Sorry.
> 
> Seems we all have "neighbors," whether living in big or small places.
> They care in ways. They send us good thoughts. They try to help.
> Is nice.
> 
> 
> Guess is part of why I cycle--
> to avoid moving from 1 convenient box to another throughout day.
> Not connecting with life/scenery.
> Not knowing where the prettiest iris grow.
> 
> Green goddess bag.


Thank you! 

It is very important to know where the prettiest flowers grow! 


Murphy47 said:


> Cats are fat and sassy. Settled in nicely. They run around in a pack morning and evening and each has a comfy nap spot.
> Whoever gets to my bed first sleeps in my room.


Fat and sassy is very good. Very happy that every cat has settled in nicely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happe Wednesday everyone!
The sun is shining and there is absolutely no cloud in the sky!
Last day woth this kind of weather was Dec 28. 
There might be a walk to the LV store today.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happe Wednesday everyone!
> The sun is shining and there is absolutely no cloud in the sky!
> Last day woth this kind of weather was Dec 28.
> There might be a walk to the LV store today.



Sounds like a great day! 
A walk to LV sounds xlnt my friend. 
Gloomy and overcast here. Traffic bad. 
Will be glad to get home and relax.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Happe Wednesday everyone!
> The sun is shining and there is absolutely no cloud in the sky!
> Last day woth this kind of weather was Dec 28.
> There might be a walk to the LV store today.


Cool. Enjoy your browsing!

I am ill today, so bed rest.
Rarely happens & is annoying.
Received gift yesterday. Maybe pic later.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happe Wednesday everyone!
> The sun is shining and there is absolutely no cloud in the sky!
> Last day woth this kind of weather was Dec 28.
> There might be a walk to the LV store today.


Yayyyy a walk to LV!!  Take us with you


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds like a great day!
> A walk to LV sounds xlnt my friend.
> Gloomy and overcast here. Traffic bad.
> Will be glad to get home and relax.


Relaxing is very good, esp. on gloomy days!


remainsilly said:


> Cool. Enjoy your browsing!
> 
> I am ill today, so bed rest.
> Rarely happens & is annoying.
> Received gift yesterday. Maybe pic later.


Ah, no. Get well soon!
Being sick in bed is no fun. 


Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy a walk to LV!!  Take us with you


Late leave from the office - no walk to LV.
Maybe tomorrow. Sigh.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ah, no. Get well soon!
> Being sick in bed is no fun.
> 
> Late leave from the office - no walk to LV.
> Maybe tomorrow. Sigh.


Thank you.
Man was bringing meals. But had to leave.
So may starve to death now.
He suggested phoning, for suggestions of dinner foods to find in kitchen.
Tragic, but sweet.

Sickie food o' day:


Man does not do diagonal-cut toast--but bonus points for using rack.
I ate 2 slices with orange marmalade.
Then fed strawberry jam to dog, on floor nearby.
Man ate rest & removed jam/tray quickly.


Ate all apple boats & peanut butter.
Toyed with cheese.
Man finished plate & removed.
I noticed distinct absence of fruit jam.
As did dog.
----
Hope you can visit lv store soon!
---
My gift was hermes scarf.
Man asked sa to show folding & took photos.



Sadly, I will never fold it so artfully.
Only crumple & twist with big dellusions.
The design's details are very fun!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> Man was bringing meals. But had to leave.
> So may starve to death now.
> He suggested phoning, for suggestions of dinner foods to find in kitchen.
> Tragic, but sweet.
> 
> Sickie food o' day:
> View attachment 4307276
> 
> Man does not do diagonal-cut toast--but bonus points for using rack.
> I ate 2 slices with orange marmalade.
> Then fed strawberry jam to dog, on floor nearby.
> Man ate rest & removed jam/tray quickly.
> View attachment 4307277
> 
> Ate all apple boats & peanut butter.
> Toyed with cheese.
> Man finished plate & removed.
> I noticed distinct absence of fruit jam.
> As did dog.
> ----
> Hope you can visit lv store soon!
> ---
> My gift was hermes scarf.
> Man asked sa to show folding & took photos.
> View attachment 4307295
> View attachment 4307296
> 
> Sadly, I will never fold it so artfully.
> Only crumple & twist with big dellusions.
> The design's details are very fun!


I hope you are feeling better, remainsilly.
Your new Hermès scarf is a wonder!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> Man was bringing meals. But had to leave.
> So may starve to death now.
> He suggested phoning, for suggestions of dinner foods to find in kitchen.
> Tragic, but sweet.
> 
> Sickie food o' day:
> View attachment 4307276
> 
> Man does not do diagonal-cut toast--but bonus points for using rack.
> I ate 2 slices with orange marmalade.
> Then fed strawberry jam to dog, on floor nearby.
> Man ate rest & removed jam/tray quickly.
> View attachment 4307277
> 
> Ate all apple boats & peanut butter.
> Toyed with cheese.
> Man finished plate & removed.
> I noticed distinct absence of fruit jam.
> As did dog.
> ----
> Hope you can visit lv store soon!
> ---
> My gift was hermes scarf.
> Man asked sa to show folding & took photos.
> View attachment 4307295
> View attachment 4307296
> 
> Sadly, I will never fold it so artfully.
> Only crumple & twist with big dellusions.
> The design's details are very fun!


Aha. Looks like you are in good hands. 
Get well soon!!!
Hopefully scarf helps. 
Very very envious. 


Mariapia said:


> I hope you are feeling better, remainsilly.
> Your new Hermès scarf is a wonder!


Totally agree regarding the scarf.
It is wonderful!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thank you.
> Man was bringing meals. But had to leave.
> So may starve to death now.
> He suggested phoning, for suggestions of dinner foods to find in kitchen.
> Tragic, but sweet.
> 
> Sickie food o' day:
> View attachment 4307276
> 
> Man does not do diagonal-cut toast--but bonus points for using rack.
> I ate 2 slices with orange marmalade.
> Then fed strawberry jam to dog, on floor nearby.
> Man ate rest & removed jam/tray quickly.
> View attachment 4307277
> 
> Ate all apple boats & peanut butter.
> Toyed with cheese.
> Man finished plate & removed.
> I noticed distinct absence of fruit jam.
> As did dog.
> ----
> Hope you can visit lv store soon!
> ---
> My gift was hermes scarf.
> Man asked sa to show folding & took photos.
> View attachment 4307295
> View attachment 4307296
> 
> Sadly, I will never fold it so artfully.
> Only crumple & twist with big dellusions.
> The design's details are very fun!


What a great gift!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks, islanders.
Wore new scarf with my hoodie & pajamas.
(will spare all photo)
Like it. 
Also received flowers today:


On the mend.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, islanders.
> Wore new scarf with my hoodie & pajamas.
> (will spare all photo)
> Like it.
> Also received flowers today:
> View attachment 4312919
> 
> On the mend.



So pretty! Glad ur on the mend!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, islanders.
> Wore new scarf with my hoodie & pajamas.
> (will spare all photo)
> Like it.
> Also received flowers today:
> View attachment 4312919
> 
> On the mend.


Oh wow such beautiful flowers! Feel better!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks, islanders.
> Wore new scarf with my hoodie & pajamas.
> (will spare all photo)
> Like it.
> Also received flowers today:
> View attachment 4312919
> 
> On the mend.


Aww. Those flowers are beautiful!
Glad that you are on the mend, my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


Changed to Miss Choc today.  a brown bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4313829
> 
> Changed to Miss Choc today.  a brown bag.


Nice!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you! 


Tomsmom said:


> Nice!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! 
Weekend came early today! 
Hope everyone has nice plans.
My first one: doing laundry.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4313829
> 
> Changed to Miss Choc today.  a brown bag.



Is that a Massaccesi Selene?  yummy!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4313829
> 
> Changed to Miss Choc today.  a brown bag.


 Hello, Miss Choc & gorgeous knitting!


Ludmilla said:


> Yay!
> Weekend came early today!
> Hope everyone has nice plans.
> My first one: doing laundry.


Laundry sounds exciting.
Compared to my sitting in bed, eating toast.
Maybe other islanders will go skydiving or visit tropics this weekend?
Share their fun?


----------



## Ludmilla

Coastal jewel said:


> Is that a Massaccesi Selene?  yummy!


Yes, it is. 
It is a Midi Selene.
Chocolate brown Verona leather.


remainsilly said:


> Hello, Miss Choc & gorgeous knitting!
> 
> Laundry sounds exciting.
> Compared to my sitting in bed, eating toast.
> Maybe other islanders will go skydiving or visit tropics this weekend?
> Share their fun?


The excitement of doing laundry overwhelmed me. The way down to the cellar was too long. Maybe I am able to do it within the next hour?
Oh, I am sorry that you are still ill.
And I hope very much for other islanders having cool plans.


----------



## Murphy47

My plans are “cool”. As in it’s supposed to be below zero this weekend. 
It’s sad when it’s so cold cleaning sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My plans are “cool”. As in it’s supposed to be below zero this weekend.
> It’s sad when it’s so cold cleaning sounds like a good idea.



I have to do some cleaning, too.
But, I already think about how to avoid it.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have to do some cleaning, too.
> But, I already think about how to avoid it.



 Boring but necessary. 
Still gloomy here. 
Maybe it’s time for a bag change. [emoji7]


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Boring but necessary.
> Still gloomy here.
> Maybe it’s time for a bag change. [emoji7]


We need to see what you’re changing into


----------



## Tomsmom

Sitting in the salon coloring my hair ( going a shade of violet this month) got to keep things interesting!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Sitting in the salon coloring my hair ( going a shade of violet this month) got to keep things interesting!



Sounds awesome! Can’t wait to see!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I have to do some cleaning, too.
> But, I already think about how to avoid it.


After 7 hours, 3rd attempt, heater still rattling & squealing.
I shall be plotting the messy deaths of some repairmen...


Murphy47 said:


> Boring but necessary.
> Still gloomy here.
> Maybe it’s time for a bag change. [emoji7]





Tomsmom said:


> Sitting in the salon coloring my hair ( going a shade of violet this month) got to keep things interesting!


I admire your spunk.
My hair is moving towards more boring scale. Utterly spunkless.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boring but necessary.
> Still gloomy here.
> Maybe it’s time for a bag change. [emoji7]


Hehe. I managed avoiding cleaning and finished a knitting project instead.


Tomsmom said:


> Sitting in the salon coloring my hair ( going a shade of violet this month) got to keep things interesting!


You are very brave!
My hair is just brown.


remainsilly said:


> After 7 hours, 3rd attempt, heater still rattling & squealing.
> I shall be plotting the messy deaths of some repairmen...
> 
> 
> 
> I admire your spunk.
> My hair is moving towards more boring scale. Utterly spunkless.


Ugh. Heater sounds awful. Maybe a good kick with the feet might help?


----------



## Murphy47

Boo on heaters that rattle and cleaning. 
Yay on salon appointment s and knitting projects. 
Photos plz


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I managed avoiding cleaning and finished a knitting project instead.
> 
> You are very brave!
> My hair is just brown.
> 
> Ugh. Heater sounds awful. Maybe a good kick with the feet might help?


Knitting project?!
Your brown hair is lovely.

Yes, usually kicking is my fave repair method.
But I need quiet to heal.
So staggered outdoors in bathrobe, stared at noisy compressor, muttered about capacitors & r.p.m.
Then announced I had to vomit again. And staggered back indoors.
Apparently, something miraculous happened.
Because no bill appeared & different parts were ordered.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Knitting project?!
> Your brown hair is lovely.
> 
> Yes, usually kicking is my fave repair method.
> But I need quiet to heal.
> So staggered outdoors in bathrobe, stared at noisy compressor, muttered about capacitors & r.p.m.
> Then announced I had to vomit again. And staggered back indoors.
> Apparently, something miraculous happened.
> Because no bill appeared & different parts were ordered.



Sorry u are sick. 
I love this method of repair however. 
You must give step by step instructions


----------



## Tomsmom

Hair is more fuscia than violet. I like it, will post a pic tomorrow  when I have makeup on.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Knitting project?!
> Your brown hair is lovely.
> 
> Yes, usually kicking is my fave repair method.
> But I need quiet to heal.
> So staggered outdoors in bathrobe, stared at noisy compressor, muttered about capacitors & r.p.m.
> Then announced I had to vomit again. And staggered back indoors.
> Apparently, something miraculous happened.
> Because no bill appeared & different parts were ordered.



Yayyy for different parts ordered maybe it’s  just the ones you need!

 So sorry you are sick.


----------



## Narnanz

Just doing a little reading...first published in 99...this issue 2012...so some sections little dated...stiill pretty pictures.


----------



## BigPurseSue

The new hair color sounds lovely, Tomsmom! Perfect change in a dreary winter. 

I hope you're feeling better soon, RemainSilly! 

To all who are struggling with the big snowstorm, my thoughts and prayers.... 

Our neighbors were kind enough to plow us out. 

DH grumped "I shoveled only a footpath down the driveway so you'd get some weight-bearing upper-body exercise and now look what they've done."  

Finally read Anthony Bourdain's "Kitchen Confidential." It has certainly expanded my view of the world. 

Still reveling in the warmth and luxury of my New Zealand possum wool cap.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Knitting project?!
> Your brown hair is lovely.
> 
> Yes, usually kicking is my fave repair method.
> But I need quiet to heal.
> So staggered outdoors in bathrobe, stared at noisy compressor, muttered about capacitors & r.p.m.
> Then announced I had to vomit again. And staggered back indoors.
> Apparently, something miraculous happened.
> Because no bill appeared & different parts were ordered.





Murphy47 said:


> Sorry u are sick.
> I love this method of repair however.
> You must give step by step instructions



I am all for Murphy‘s step by step method. 
Sorry, remainsilly that you are feeling so sick. Vomiting is no fun at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hair is more fuscia than violet. I like it, will post a pic tomorrow  when I have makeup on.


Sounds lovely!


Narnanz said:


> Just doing a little reading...first published in 99...this issue 2012...so some sections little dated...stiill pretty pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315530
> View attachment 4315531


Ooooooh! Happy literature. 
Looks very informative. And it ha pictures. A huge plus. 


BigPurseSue said:


> The new hair color sounds lovely, Tomsmom! Perfect change in a dreary winter.
> 
> I hope you're feeling better soon, RemainSilly!
> 
> To all who are struggling with the big snowstorm, my thoughts and prayers....
> 
> Our neighbors were kind enough to plow us out.
> 
> DH grumped "I shoveled only a footpath down the driveway so you'd get some weight-bearing upper-body exercise and now look what they've done."
> 
> Finally read Anthony Bourdain's "Kitchen Confidential." It has certainly expanded my view of the world.
> 
> Still reveling in the warmth and luxury of my New Zealand possum wool cap.


This sounds like a lot of snow. 
But, yay on neighbours with ploughs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
It is still dark and I just had my first morning coffee. As soon as we have some light here I will take some pics to post.


----------



## Ludmilla

Here we go... daylight is on... 


Knitting project - a poncho.
AND.....


.... finally the promised pics of my H scarf a very dear friend gifted to me.
Climbed on a chair to get a decent pic. 




Isn‘t it lovely?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Here we go... daylight is on...
> View attachment 4315882
> 
> Knitting project - a poncho.
> AND.....
> View attachment 4315883
> 
> .... finally the promised pics of my H scarf a very dear friend gifted to me.
> Climbed on a chair to get a decent pic.
> View attachment 4315886
> 
> View attachment 4315887
> 
> Isn‘t it lovely?


Wow !!  I love the colors of your poncho and that H scarf...omg simply gorgeous!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here we go... daylight is on...
> View attachment 4315882
> 
> Knitting project - a poncho.
> AND.....
> View attachment 4315883
> 
> .... finally the promised pics of my H scarf a very dear friend gifted to me.
> Climbed on a chair to get a decent pic.
> View attachment 4315886
> 
> View attachment 4315887
> 
> Isn‘t it lovely?



Gorgeous. Both of them. 
Love love love that poncho. You did great!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry u are sick.
> I love this method of repair however.
> You must give step by step instructions


I unwittingly assumed certified people would repair stuff properly in exchange for money.
My bad.
On the other hand, my bathrobe had authoritative coffee stains down front.
So repairmen did not leave us without (albeit noisy)heat, whilst await parts.
Messy deaths on hold for now.


Tomsmom said:


> Hair is more fuscia than violet. I like it, will post a pic tomorrow  when I have makeup on.


Fuschia very trendy right now.
Eager to see.


Narnanz said:


> Just doing a little reading...first published in 99...this issue 2012...so some sections little dated...stiill pretty pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4315530
> View attachment 4315531


Omg...I own bag on right page...
Chanel 2.55 (reissue)


BigPurseSue said:


> The new hair color sounds lovely, Tomsmom! Perfect change in a dreary winter.
> 
> I hope you're feeling better soon, RemainSilly!
> 
> To all who are struggling with the big snowstorm, my thoughts and prayers....
> 
> Our neighbors were kind enough to plow us out.
> 
> DH grumped "I shoveled only a footpath down the driveway so you'd get some weight-bearing upper-body exercise and now look what they've done."
> 
> Finally read Anthony Bourdain's "Kitchen Confidential." It has certainly expanded my view of the world.
> 
> Still reveling in the warmth and luxury of my New Zealand possum wool cap.


Thanks.
Glad you are enjoying cap.
"NZ" fashion store opened in big city mall. Employees had NO IDEA about possum merino.
But were beautiful eye-candy people. And kept showing me merino wool sweaters. "Which are wool! From NZ!"

Epic fail.

What about book changed your views?


Ludmilla said:


> I am all for Murphy‘s step by step method.
> Sorry, remainsilly that you are feeling so sick. Vomiting is no fun at all.


On mend. Headache easing, possible to wander around more. And eat cheese with crackers.
Thank God not sick often. Dislike.


Ludmilla said:


> Here we go... daylight is on...
> View attachment 4315882
> 
> Knitting project - a poncho.
> AND.....
> View attachment 4315883
> 
> .... finally the promised pics of my H scarf a very dear friend gifted to me.
> Climbed on a chair to get a decent pic.
> View attachment 4315886
> 
> View attachment 4315887
> 
> Isn‘t it lovely?


Poncho is great design idea!
Agreed=colors are fabulous!
Amazed by your talents, as always.

Ah, this h scarf is perfect for you.
Shakespeare on silk.
Literature with lions & flowers.
 Love the pink tones & teal edge.


----------



## Tomsmom

And here I am fuscia hair and all


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> And here I am fuscia hair and all
> 
> View attachment 4316157



Love love love it!
Makes your eyes look really blue! Good color pick!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Love love love it!
> Makes your eyes look really blue! Good color pick!


Thank you !


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Here we go... daylight is on...
> View attachment 4315882
> 
> Knitting project - a poncho.
> AND.....
> View attachment 4315883
> 
> .... finally the promised pics of my H scarf a very dear friend gifted to me.
> Climbed on a chair to get a decent pic.
> View attachment 4315886
> 
> View attachment 4315887
> 
> Isn‘t it lovely?



The scarf is lovely--that moon face is my favorite part--but I want the poncho!   You're very talented Ludmilla.  One very nice thing is that you will be able to wear it with so many colors. 

How long did it take you to knit? 



Tomsmom said:


> And here I am fuscia hair and all
> 
> View attachment 4316157



Love it! You look sassy! What a kickass color. Murphy is right, it looks great with your eyes. When you went to the salon did you have this color in mind or did they help you pick it out? 

I don't mean to complicate Ludmilla's knitting life but...you'd look great in her fabulous poncho.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Wow !!  I love the colors of your poncho and that H scarf...omg simply gorgeous!


Thank you! 


Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous. Both of them.
> Love love love that poncho. You did great!!!


Thank you! 
I think knitting is very rewarding. 


remainsilly said:


> I unwittingly assumed certified people would repair stuff properly in exchange for money.
> My bad.
> On the other hand, my bathrobe had authoritative coffee stains down front.
> So repairmen did not leave us without (albeit noisy)heat, whilst await parts.
> Messy deaths on hold for now.
> 
> Fuschia very trendy right now.
> Eager to see.
> 
> Omg...I own bag on right page...
> Chanel 2.55 (reissue)
> 
> Thanks.
> Glad you are enjoying cap.
> "NZ" fashion store opened in big city mall. Employees had NO IDEA about possum merino.
> But were beautiful eye-candy people. And kept showing me merino wool sweaters. "Which are wool! From NZ!"
> 
> Epic fail.
> 
> What about book changed your views?
> 
> On mend. Headache easing, possible to wander around more. And eat cheese with crackers.
> Thank God not sick often. Dislike.
> 
> Poncho is great design idea!
> Agreed=colors are fabulous!
> Amazed by your talents, as always.
> 
> Ah, this h scarf is perfect for you.
> Shakespeare on silk.
> Literature with lions & flowers.
> Love the pink tones & teal edge.


Thank you.
I agree: h scarf is perfect. 

Hehe. I fear we all think that certified people do good work as we pay them.... unfortunately this isnot always the case. But, that is the reason why we have coffee stains all over us. 


Tomsmom said:


> And here I am fuscia hair and all
> 
> View attachment 4316157


Oooooh! I like it very much and agree with Murphy - hair colour let your eyes shine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday islanders!
Hope everyone is having a good start.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> The scarf is lovely--that moon face is my favorite part--but I want the poncho!   You're very talented Ludmilla.  One very nice thing is that you will be able to wear it with so many colors.
> 
> How long did it take you to knit?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! You look sassy! What a kickass color. Murphy is right, it looks great with your eyes. When you went to the salon did you have this color in mind or did they help you pick it out?
> 
> I don't mean to complicate Ludmilla's knitting life but...you'd look great in her fabulous poncho.


Thank you!
Yes, the moon the H scarf is cool. 
The poncho was not very complicated as the wool just worked out like this.
As I got distracted by other knitting projects thistook me longer than it should have. I guess if I would stick with one project at the time it woukd have taken me three weeks. So it was 2-3 months.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here we go... daylight is on...
> View attachment 4315882
> 
> Knitting project - a poncho.
> AND.....
> View attachment 4315883
> 
> .... finally the promised pics of my H scarf a very dear friend gifted to me.
> Climbed on a chair to get a decent pic.
> View attachment 4315886
> 
> View attachment 4315887
> 
> Isn‘t it lovely?


Wow! 
That poncho is stunning. Good job, Ludmilla!
And the H scarf.... a real beauty.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> And here I am fuscia hair and all
> 
> View attachment 4316157



Wonderful, Tomsmom! 
I wish I had blue eyes...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Tomsmom!
> I wish I had blue eyes...



I’m sure you are beautiful no matter what color your eyes are


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you!
> I think knitting is very rewarding.
> 
> Thank you.
> I agree: h scarf is perfect.
> 
> Hehe. I fear we all think that certified people do good work as we pay them.... unfortunately this isnot always the case. But, that is the reason why we have coffee stains all over us.
> 
> Oooooh! I like it very much and agree with Murphy - hair colour let your eyes shine.


Thank you !!!


----------



## Tomsmom

BigPurseSue said:


> The scarf is lovely--that moon face is my favorite part--but I want the poncho!   You're very talented Ludmilla.  One very nice thing is that you will be able to wear it with so many colors.
> 
> How long did it take you to knit?
> 
> 
> 
> Love it! You look sassy! What a kickass color. Murphy is right, it looks great with your eyes. When you went to the salon did you have this color in mind or did they help you pick it out?
> 
> I don't mean to complicate Ludmilla's knitting life but...you'd look great in her fabulous poncho.



I had already colored it that color but it began to fade so the stylist matched the color.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> And here I am fuscia hair and all
> 
> View attachment 4316157


@Mariapia could comment--but this color looks very French to me.
Tres belle!


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I fear we all think that certified people do good work as we pay them.... unfortunately this isnot always the case. But, that is the reason why we have coffee stains all over us.


So true.
At times I must rely upon hiring help, rather than doing work myself, often am disappointed.
Modern work ethics definitely are slipping.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday islanders!
> Hope everyone is having a good start.


Actually checked MULBERRY for lunar new year scarf price.
They did something very nice.
However, seems scarf only comes with purchase of a truly ugly & overpriced bag.
Not nice.
And not going to happen.
Jerks.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> @Mariapia could comment--but this color looks very French to me.
> Tres belle!
> 
> So true.
> At times I must rely upon hiring help, rather than doing work myself, often am disappointed.
> Modern work ethics definitely are slipping.
> 
> Actually checked MULBERRY for lunar new year scarf price.
> They did something very nice.
> However, seems scarf only comes with purchase of a truly ugly & overpriced bag.
> Not nice.
> And not going to happen.
> Jerks.



Boo on Mulberry


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> @Mariapia could comment--but this color looks very French to me.
> Tres belle!
> 
> So true.
> At times I must rely upon hiring help, rather than doing work myself, often am disappointed.
> Modern work ethics definitely are slipping.
> 
> Actually checked MULBERRY for lunar new year scarf price.
> They did something very nice.
> However, seems scarf only comes with purchase of a truly ugly & overpriced bag.
> Not nice.
> And not going to happen.
> Jerks.



I second your comment, jerks!!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on Mulberry





Tomsmom said:


> I second your comment, jerks!!


Sigh.
Any flutter of hope I held, for that brand, now has plummeted to earth in a splattery mess.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> Any flutter of hope I held, for that brand, now has plummeted to earth in a splattery mess.



I hear ya. Radley of London is one of my new favs. Haven’t bought anything yet. Just ogling.


----------



## Narnanz

Wishing my work mates had told me about the piece of food stuck in my teeth before I walked down the street smiling at everyone.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> That poncho is stunning. Good job, Ludmilla!
> And the H scarf.... a real beauty.


Thank you! 


remainsilly said:


> @Mariapia could comment--but this color looks very French to me.
> Tres belle!
> 
> So true.
> At times I must rely upon hiring help, rather than doing work myself, often am disappointed.
> Modern work ethics definitely are slipping.
> 
> Actually checked MULBERRY for lunar new year scarf price.
> They did something very nice.
> However, seems scarf only comes with purchase of a truly ugly & overpriced bag.
> Not nice.
> And not going to happen.
> Jerks.


Oh yes. Work ethics are going downhill. Sad, but true.
Aha. You took a look at Mulberry. 
Hehe. It is nicethat you saw something you liked. But a bummer that it comes only with a bag.


remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> Any flutter of hope I held, for that brand, now has plummeted to earth in a splattery mess.


Ah no. Do not give up hope.
They will change tgeir strategy again. 


Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya. Radley of London is one of my new favs. Haven’t bought anything yet. Just ogling.


Had a key pouch, but was not overwhelmed by the quality. They have cute stuff, but I have not bought anything since then.


Narnanz said:


> Wishing my work mates had told me about the piece of food stuck in my teeth before I walked down the street smiling at everyone.


Argh! No! Boo on the colleagues!
I always tell people when I see something like that. Even strangers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning ladies!
Anyone of you saw the blood moon?
I missed it like the one before. 

No motivation for work
Should ask our landlord if he needs someone for the dirty dishes. 
Only thing that motivates me right now - I can wear a pretty bag. 

Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Anyone of you saw the blood moon?
> I missed it like the one before.
> 
> No motivation for work
> Should ask our landlord if he needs someone for the dirty dishes.
> Only thing that motivates me right now - I can wear a pretty bag.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!



I missed the blood moon. It was -5F. Told myself don't even think about it. But of course eventually I had to get bundled up, go outside. But alas I missed it as I hadn't checked the time. I watched the last one in entirety and it was amazing. 

No motivation here either. 

Did go grocery shopping today. Wasn't much fun. The streets and the store were jammed as it was a holiday. Plus tomorrow is the first day of classes at the university so there were small children--er, excuse me, college students underfoot everywhere.*  And with all the snow and frigid temps... Just wasn't a good time, but the chore is done. 

*(College students have slow tribalistic ways of grocery shopping that involve cell phones, standing in large groups in the middle of aisles, talking intently for long periods to faraway roommates on cell phones about what brand of corn flakes to buy, and remaining oblivious to other shoppers with carts trying to maneuver around them.)


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> I missed the blood moon. It was -5F. Told myself don't even think about it. But of course eventually I had to get bundled up, go outside. But alas I missed it as I hadn't checked the time. I watched the last one in entirety and it was amazing.
> 
> No motivation here either.
> 
> Did go grocery shopping today. Wasn't much fun. The streets and the store were jammed as it was a holiday. Plus tomorrow is the first day of classes at the university so there were small children--er, excuse me, college students underfoot everywhere.*  And with all the snow and frigid temps... Just wasn't a good time, but the chore is done.
> 
> *(College students have slow tribalistic ways of grocery shopping that involve cell phones, standing in large groups in the middle of aisles, talking intently for long periods to faraway roommates on cell phones about what brand of corn flakes to buy, and remaining oblivious to other shoppers with carts trying to maneuver around them.)



At my local grocery store there are plenty of grown ass men and women who do the same thing. Why? I want to hit them with the cart.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I hear ya. Radley of London is one of my new favs. Haven’t bought anything yet. Just ogling.


This brand has the cute dog logo, yes?


Narnanz said:


> Wishing my work mates had told me about the piece of food stuck in my teeth before I walked down the street smiling at everyone.


Once chaired a meeting with nose detritus.
Ranted afterwards, about not being told.
Apparently, no one else noticed it.

I decided that pretty lies & ignoring stuff were essential glue, in civilized society--so moved on.


Ludmilla said:


> Aha. You took a look at Mulberry.
> Hehe. It is nicethat you saw something you liked. But a bummer that it comes only with a bag.


1st nice thing seen since early 2016.
Ah well.
Preparing my poppy red bayswater--as usual--for upcoming new year festival.


Ludmilla said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Anyone of you saw the blood moon?
> I missed it like the one before.
> 
> No motivation for work
> Should ask our landlord if he needs someone for the dirty dishes.
> Only thing that motivates me right now - I can wear a pretty bag.
> 
> Have a nice day everyone!


Read about lunar eclipse--then got involved & missed it.
Were there werewolves?

January must be un-motivation month.
Or my recent illness still has me in low gear.
Because feel similar.


BigPurseSue said:


> College students have slow tribalistic ways of grocery shopping that involve cell phones, standing in large groups in the middle of aisles, talking intently for long periods to faraway roommates on cell phones about what brand of corn flakes to buy, and remaining oblivious to other shoppers with carts trying to maneuver around them.


Wow.
College students shop the same way commuters drive.
Seems mobile phones cause dangerous self-involvement, anywhere, any age.
Let us consider instagram...


Murphy47 said:


> At my local grocery store there are plenty of grown ass men and women who do the same thing. Why? I want to hit them with the cart.


Man now does grocery shopping.
Because I will hit idiots with carts/trolleys & say, "Sorry. Excuse me."
Then hit them again.


----------



## remainsilly

Forgot to mention:
Early morning, doorbell.
Repairmen, smiling.
Me, bewildered & in same bathrobe.
10 minutes later, all quiet & working in Heater-ville.
Me, finally smiling.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> This brand has the cute dog logo, yes?
> 
> Once chaired a meeting with nose detritus.
> Ranted afterwards, about not being told.
> Apparently, no one else noticed it.
> 
> I decided that pretty lies & ignoring stuff were essential glue, in civilized society--so moved on.
> 
> 1st nice thing seen since early 2016.
> Ah well.
> Preparing my poppy red bayswater--as usual--for upcoming new year festival.
> 
> Read about lunar eclipse--then got involved & missed it.
> Were there werewolves?
> 
> January must be un-motivation month.
> Or my recent illness still has me in low gear.
> Because feel similar.
> 
> Wow.
> College students shop the same way commuters drive.
> Seems mobile phones cause dangerous self-involvement, anywhere, any age.
> Let us consider instagram...
> 
> Man now does grocery shopping.
> Because I will hit idiots with carts/trolleys & say, "Sorry. Excuse me."
> Then hit them again.



My mom does that too. “Accidentally” bangs into people. She gets away with it as she is elderly.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> My mom does that too. “Accidentally” bangs into people. She gets away with it as she is elderly.





One thing which perplexes me about the student shoppers... As they walk down the aisles they describe the packaged foods to their faraway roommate on their cell phone. "I'm standing in front of the macaroni and cheese now. They have macaroni and cheese with elbow noodles. They have macaroni and cheese with shells. And, oh look, here's the organic macaroni and cheese!" (leaning over to look more closely) "It appears this has macaroni that's kinda straight but it has that light-colored cheese...."

I can imagine the faraway roommate distractedly bumping into people in crowds on campus as they instruct the grocery-shopping roommate "Can you tell me what's in the ingredients list on the box of organic macaroni and cheese? When we cook it will we have to add milk and butter?...."


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> I missed the blood moon. It was -5F. Told myself don't even think about it. But of course eventually I had to get bundled up, go outside. But alas I missed it as I hadn't checked the time. I watched the last one in entirety and it was amazing.
> 
> No motivation here either.
> 
> Did go grocery shopping today. Wasn't much fun. The streets and the store were jammed as it was a holiday. Plus tomorrow is the first day of classes at the university so there were small children--er, excuse me, college students underfoot everywhere.*  And with all the snow and frigid temps... Just wasn't a good time, but the chore is done.
> 
> *(College students have slow tribalistic ways of grocery shopping that involve cell phones, standing in large groups in the middle of aisles, talking intently for long periods to faraway roommates on cell phones about what brand of corn flakes to buy, and remaining oblivious to other shoppers with carts trying to maneuver around them.)





Murphy47 said:


> At my local grocery store there are plenty of grown ass men and women who do the same thing. Why? I want to hit them with the cart.


They are on the underground, too. They hopp on/off the underground, do one step and tgen they just stand without moving anymore. No one is able to get around them to get on/off the train.
Usind cellphones while car driving is prohibited here. They donit anyways.
Last week a guy almost got a pedestrian under his wheels because of that. Oh and yesterday I saw a biker who drove 10 meters and stopped. Tipping in his phone. Then he drove a few meters again, stopped, tipped in his phone... he had the phone attached to his left arm somehow, so he could see incoming messages while biking. Must have been a very important person... sigh.


remainsilly said:


> This brand has the cute dog logo, yes?
> 
> Once chaired a meeting with nose detritus.
> Ranted afterwards, about not being told.
> Apparently, no one else noticed it.
> 
> I decided that pretty lies & ignoring stuff were essential glue, in civilized society--so moved on.
> 
> 1st nice thing seen since early 2016.
> Ah well.
> Preparing my poppy red bayswater--as usual--for upcoming new year festival.
> 
> Read about lunar eclipse--then got involved & missed it.
> Were there werewolves?
> 
> January must be un-motivation month.
> Or my recent illness still has me in low gear.
> Because feel similar.
> 
> Wow.
> College students shop the same way commuters drive.
> Seems mobile phones cause dangerous self-involvement, anywhere, any age.
> Let us consider instagram...
> 
> Man now does grocery shopping.
> Because I will hit idiots with carts/trolleys & say, "Sorry. Excuse me."
> Then hit them again.


Yes, Bradley bags have the dog on them.
We are probably still tired from Christmas holidays and need rest in January.


remainsilly said:


> Forgot to mention:
> Early morning, doorbell.
> Repairmen, smiling.
> Me, bewildered & in same bathrobe.
> 10 minutes later, all quiet & working in Heater-ville.
> Me, finally smiling.


Yay! Very happy to hear this!


BigPurseSue said:


> One thing which perplexes me about the student shoppers... As they walk down the aisles they describe the packaged foods to their faraway roommate on their cell phone. "I'm standing in front of the macaroni and cheese now. They have macaroni and cheese with elbow noodles. They have macaroni and cheese with shells. And, oh look, here's the organic macaroni and cheese!" (leaning over to look more closely) "It appears this has macaroni that's kinda straight but it has that light-colored cheese...."
> 
> I can imagine the faraway roommate distractedly bumping into people in crowds on campus as they instruct the grocery-shopping roommate "Can you tell me what's in the ingredients list on the box of organic macaroni and cheese? When we cook it will we have to add milk and butter?...."


Hahaha. Funny.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the week.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> One thing which perplexes me about the student shoppers... As they walk down the aisles they describe the packaged foods to their faraway roommate on their cell phone. "I'm standing in front of the macaroni and cheese now. They have macaroni and cheese with elbow noodles. They have macaroni and cheese with shells. And, oh look, here's the organic macaroni and cheese!" (leaning over to look more closely) "It appears this has macaroni that's kinda straight but it has that light-colored cheese...."
> 
> I can imagine the faraway roommate distractedly bumping into people in crowds on campus as they instruct the grocery-shopping roommate "Can you tell me what's in the ingredients list on the box of organic macaroni and cheese? When we cook it will we have to add milk and butter?...."



Yes. This is it exactly.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4319010
> 
> Bag of the week.



Perfect choice as always!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My mom does that too. “Accidentally” bangs into people. She gets away with it as she is elderly.


I have an old soul.
Must be why no one clubs me with a soup can.


BigPurseSue said:


> One thing which perplexes me about the student shoppers... As they walk down the aisles they describe the packaged foods to their faraway roommate on their cell phone. "I'm standing in front of the macaroni and cheese now. They have macaroni and cheese with elbow noodles. They have macaroni and cheese with shells. And, oh look, here's the organic macaroni and cheese!" (leaning over to look more closely) "It appears this has macaroni that's kinda straight but it has that light-colored cheese...."
> 
> I can imagine the faraway roommate distractedly bumping into people in crowds on campus as they instruct the grocery-shopping roommate "Can you tell me what's in the ingredients list on the box of organic macaroni and cheese? When we cook it will we have to add milk and butter?...."


I see same in stores, men talking to their spouses/girlfriends.
"This lotion has flowers on bottle....what does lavender look like?....no, sort of pink ones, with swirls around....maybe roses?..."
If I ever had a soup can handy, POW!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4319010
> 
> Bag of the week.


Hello, Miss Choc!
Did you enjoy seeing the biker, talking to his arm? 
Maybe new technology--smart-arms?
Next step after smartphones & smarta$$e$.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, you made me laugh with the grocery shopping and cell phone stories
It's the same everywhere.
I also see  a lot of people wiith  special phone apps ... they scan the product, get  information about it on the screen then  take it or leave it. 
I should download  one as soon as possible if I don't want to be considered  as an extraterrestrial .


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Perfect choice as always!


Thank you! 


remainsilly said:


> I have an old soul.
> Must be why no one clubs me with a soup can.
> 
> I see same in stores, men talking to their spouses/girlfriends.
> "This lotion has flowers on bottle....what does lavender look like?....no, sort of pink ones, with swirls around....maybe roses?..."
> If I ever had a soup can handy, POW!
> 
> Hello, Miss Choc!
> Did you enjoy seeing the biker, talking to his arm?
> Maybe new technology--smart-arms?
> Next step after smartphones & smarta$$e$.


Miss Choc was a bit surprised about the man on the bike.
He did not talk to his arm, but sent short messages.
I think short messages are a way bigger problem here. Obviously, we do not like to talk to another. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you made me laugh with the grocery shopping and cell phone stories
> It's the same everywhere.
> I also see  a lot of people wiith  special phone apps ... they scan the product, get  information about it on the screen then  take it or leave it.
> I should download  one as soon as possible if I don't want to be considered  as an extraterrestrial .


Ah no. We do not need such apps.
We are brave enough to buy stuff without information.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, ladies!
Already Thursday. Yay.
Yesterday, we had a meeting with the boss. 
Good grief. 
I am still shaking my head.
Job application at the Happy Mackerel is becoming a serious option. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> Already Thursday. Yay.
> Yesterday, we had a meeting with the boss.
> Good grief.
> I am still shaking my head.
> Job application at the Happy Mackerel is becoming a serious option.
> Have a great day!


It reminds of a time when I walked past a bakery shop on my way to work...
The shop smelt nice and looked like Eden.
I often thought I should apply for a job there instead of working with hysterical people....
Another fantasy at a Paris railway station.
While waiting for a train to the suburbs, I was looking at the opposite platform and for one or two minutes I imagined getting on that train to....Budapest.
I then learnt that one of my colleagues had exactly the same thoughts....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It reminds of a time when I walked past a bakery shop on my way to work...
> The shop smelt nice and looked like Eden.
> I often thought I should apply for a job there instead of working with hysterical people....
> Another fantasy at a Paris railway station.
> While waiting for a train to the suburbs, I was looking at the opposite platform and for one or two minutes I imagined getting on that train to....Budapest.
> I then learnt that one of my colleagues had exactly the same thoughts....



Office life is the same no matter what country one lives in. 
Coworkers are weird. Bosses are lunatics and customers are just plain impossible.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It reminds of a time when I walked past a bakery shop on my way to work...
> The shop smelt nice and looked like Eden.
> I often thought I should apply for a job there instead of working with hysterical people....
> Another fantasy at a Paris railway station.
> While waiting for a train to the suburbs, I was looking at the opposite platform and for one or two minutes I imagined getting on that train to....Budapest.
> I then learnt that one of my colleagues had exactly the same thoughts....


Awww. I like the train fantasy. I had this a lot at my former wor place. There was always a train going to Vienna when my train reached the station in the morning. I always thought „one day I just take this train to Vienna“. Maybe I should have just taken it. 


Murphy47 said:


> Office life is the same no matter what country one lives in.
> Coworkers are weird. Bosses are lunatics and customers are just plain impossible.


True. 
I just want a job where I can work in peace and quiet. This ongoing drama (cat fights) and game playing boss is totally exhausting.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday !  I’m fortunate right now my co workers are nice to be around, there will be a change in February though....I’m not leaving other people are .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday !  I’m fortunate right now my co workers are nice to be around, there will be a change in February though....I’m not leaving other people are .


Cool coworkers are sooooooo important.  lucky you!
I hope your new coworkers will be nice, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> I also see a lot of people wiith special phone apps ... they scan the product, get information about it on the screen then take it or leave it.


People download apps mindlessly.
Never considering permissions allowed.
Usually can do same things without app, pretty easily.
But, knowing minute details often does not help to make good decisions anyway.
Just an illusion of safety.


Ludmilla said:


> I think short messages are a way bigger problem here. Obviously, we do not like to talk to another.


I admit to ignoring 80% of text messages.
Deep animosity for these things.


Mariapia said:


> It reminds of a time when I walked past a bakery shop on my way to work...
> The shop smelt nice and looked like Eden.


I fatasize about working in doughnut shop.
Early morning, no conversation, lots o' sugar.
Heaven. 


Murphy47 said:


> Office life is the same no matter what country one lives in.
> Coworkers are weird. Bosses are lunatics and customers are just plain impossible.


"Grass always is greener on other side of fence" philosophy haunts us all.
As does famous idea: everyone not doing things way I want is a f***ing idiot.

Still, my happiest jobs include animals & fieldwork.
Animals never prattle on about their babies & diet schemes.
Neither do Erlenmeyer flasks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning ladies!
Finally Friday on Pinch Purse Island! 
Have you decided on your weekend plans and bags, yet?
I am leaving for the country to clean away the Christmas stuff.
So, I am in my naked Speedy and one of my Pliage bags.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Love the bag Ludmilla !  I’m still in my PS I just can’t move out yet .


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp, Michael Kors and Lancaster to have a look at the sales.
Then I remembered I was offered a great Berthille bag for Christmas ...I don't think the person who spent a whole afternoon ( in the nearest big city) to find it for me would be happy to see me with a new bag one month later...
So....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp, Michael Kors and Lancaster to have a look at the sales.
> Then I remembered I was offered a great Berthille bag for Christmas ...I don't think the person who spent a whole afternoon ( in the nearest big city) to find it for me would be happy to see me with a new bag one month later...
> So....



I think we need a pic !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I think we need a pic !


No pic, Tomsmom. I was feeling so guilty that I waked out empty-handed.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No pic, Tomsmom. I was feeling so guilty that I waked out empty-handed.


Oh ok now I understand.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4320886



Always an xlnt choice!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp, Michael Kors and Lancaster to have a look at the sales.
> Then I remembered I was offered a great Berthille bag for Christmas ...I don't think the person who spent a whole afternoon ( in the nearest big city) to find it for me would be happy to see me with a new bag one month later...
> So....



Switch it out when you see that person. 
Or save a few weeks til Valentines.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Finally Friday on Pinch Purse Island!
> Have you decided on your weekend plans and bags, yet?
> I am leaving for the country to clean away the Christmas stuff.
> So, I am in my naked Speedy and one of my Pliage bags.


 Hello, nekkid bree bag.

Lunar new year activities this weekend.
Again, mulberry poppy red bayswater  helps to celebrate & to draw in good luck. 
Will get photo later.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4320983
> 
> Happy Friday!!  Love the bag Ludmilla !  I’m still in my PS I just can’t move out yet .


Very professional vibe!


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp, Michael Kors and Lancaster to have a look at the sales.
> Then I remembered I was offered a great Berthille bag for Christmas ...I don't think the person who spent a whole afternoon ( in the nearest big city) to find it for me would be happy to see me with a new bag one month later...
> So....


Love is a tricky thing.
Your thought is kind, so no guilt.
---
Cycling silliness:
Man-in-my-life said a woman asked him what makeup I wore.
She saw me during cycling stop yesterday.
He told her I wore none.
Apparently, she found this unbelievable. Because I was "so pretty."
New beauty tip:
spend for a bright yellow helmet, rather than lipstick.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hello, nekkid bree bag.
> 
> Lunar new year activities this weekend.
> Again, mulberry poppy red bayswater  helps to celebrate & to draw in good luck.
> Will get photo later.
> 
> Very professional vibe!
> 
> Love is a tricky thing.
> Your thought is kind, so no guilt.
> ---
> Cycling silliness:
> Man-in-my-life said a woman asked him what makeup I wore.
> She saw me during cycling stop yesterday.
> He told her I wore none.
> Apparently, she found this unbelievable. Because I was "so pretty."
> New beauty tip:
> spend for a bright yellow helmet, rather than lipstick.


What an awesome compliment!!


----------



## remainsilly

Year of the Pig = 猪 (Zhū) 


mulberry bayswater (poppy red nvt)
lv classic bandeau (superstition in black)
coach pig charm


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Year of the Pig = 猪 (Zhū)
> View attachment 4321567
> 
> mulberry bayswater (poppy red nvt)
> lv classic bandeau (superstition in black)
> coach pig charm


Oh my god...love that...hmmm...maybe I need a red bag...dont own one at the moment.


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Oh my god...love that...hmmm...maybe I need a red bag...dont own one at the moment.


Thanks.
Received this bag as gift, for fire monkey year:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mulberry-loewe-1-jpg.3257978/
I add different charms/etc., for each celestial animal. Each new year. To attend festivals.
rooster:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/rooster-bag-2017-jpg.3580745/
dog:
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/year-of-dog-2-jpg.3963832/

I get along so well with red, all seasons, got 2nd bag/wallet eventually.
Red tones differ slightly, across brands, which is fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4320983
> 
> Happy Friday!!  Love the bag Ludmilla !  I’m still in my PS I just can’t move out yet .


This one is lovely!
Very good idea to carry it for a while. 


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went to the boutique that sells Longchamp, Michael Kors and Lancaster to have a look at the sales.
> Then I remembered I was offered a great Berthille bag for Christmas ...I don't think the person who spent a whole afternoon ( in the nearest big city) to find it for me would be happy to see me with a new bag one month later...
> So....


You are brave!
I avoid LV store, too.
My mantra is: use the bags you already have!
I like your Berthille bag a lot. Do you like carrying it?


Murphy47 said:


> Always an xlnt choice!


Thank you! 


Murphy47 said:


> Switch it out when you see that person.
> Or save a few weeks til Valentines.


Hehe. Evil.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, nekkid bree bag.
> 
> Lunar new year activities this weekend.
> Again, mulberry poppy red bayswater  helps to celebrate & to draw in good luck.
> Will get photo later.
> 
> Very professional vibe!
> 
> Love is a tricky thing.
> Your thought is kind, so no guilt.
> ---
> Cycling silliness:
> Man-in-my-life said a woman asked him what makeup I wore.
> She saw me during cycling stop yesterday.
> He told her I wore none.
> Apparently, she found this unbelievable. Because I was "so pretty."
> New beauty tip:
> spend for a bright yellow helmet, rather than lipstick.


Very cool compliment! 
You looked probably very healthy thanks to fresh air. 




remainsilly said:


> Year of the Pig = 猪 (Zhū)
> View attachment 4321567
> 
> mulberry bayswater (poppy red nvt)
> lv classic bandeau (superstition in black)
> coach pig charm


You know that I love this bag.
Sooooooooo pretty.
I wish I could wear Bayswater more easily.


----------



## Ludmilla

We finally threw out the Christmas tree. 
Bree Speedy and I went to the local stores. Books and wool. 
Rain and snow.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This one is lovely!
> Very good idea to carry it for a while.
> 
> You are brave!
> I avoid LV store, too.
> My mantra is: use the bags you already have!
> I like your Berthille bag a lot. Do you like carrying it?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Hehe. Evil.



German mother who only changes bags twice a year. One gets creative.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> German mother who only changes bags twice a year. One gets creative.



I see. German mothers can be tricky with that.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Received this bag as gift, for fire monkey year:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/mulberry-loewe-1-jpg.3257978/
> I add different charms/etc., for each celestial animal. Each new year. To attend festivals.
> rooster:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/rooster-bag-2017-jpg.3580745/
> dog:
> https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/year-of-dog-2-jpg.3963832/
> 
> I get along so well with red, all seasons, got 2nd bag/wallet eventually.
> Red tones differ slightly, across brands, which is fun.


I feel realy dumb at the moment...I have a red bag...small but perfectly formed red Coach....oh man....how did I forget that?


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Year of the Pig = 猪 (Zhū)
> View attachment 4321567
> 
> mulberry bayswater (poppy red nvt)
> lv classic bandeau (superstition in black)
> coach pig charm


I love this whole pic!


----------



## Narnanz

My dog loves to drink tea...so here she is trying to get to my morning cup....and I gave in.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> My dog loves to drink tea...so here she is trying to get to my morning cup....and I gave in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322039
> View attachment 4322040



That hilarious!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> My dog loves to drink tea...so here she is trying to get to my morning cup....and I gave in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322039
> View attachment 4322040


Such a cute dog!


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> My dog loves to drink tea...so here she is trying to get to my morning cup....and I gave in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322039
> View attachment 4322040


She is so cute, Narnanz!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This one is lovely!
> Very good idea to carry it for a while.
> 
> You are brave!
> I avoid LV store, too.
> My mantra is: use the bags you already have!
> I like your Berthille bag a lot. Do you like carrying it?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Hehe. Evil.


Yes, I love my Berthille bag! A little heavy ... but all leather bags are....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I love my Berthille bag! A little heavy ... but all leather bags are....



Hopefully it was a quiet day in France today.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Very cool compliment!
> You looked probably very healthy thanks to fresh air.
> 
> You know that I love this bag.
> Sooooooooo pretty.
> I wish I could wear Bayswater more easily.


Thanks, my friend.
_Do not tell anyone on purseforum--but I hauled around cheesecake slices inside bayswater today._


Ludmilla said:


> snow



Wore smartwool shirt & puffer jacket--so I lived through morning.


Narnanz said:


> I feel realy dumb at the moment...I have a red bag...small but perfectly formed red Coach....oh man....how did I forget that?


Photo?!


Narnanz said:


> My dog loves to drink tea...so here she is trying to get to my morning cup....and I gave in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322039
> View attachment 4322040


Omg! Adorable pup!
Mine licks used jelly knives, when allowed.
But refuses orange marmalade.


----------



## remainsilly

Festival, etc. was fun!
Also met very interesting Buddhist nun. 

Outfit I threw together & fascinated dog:


Lessons for small hands:


New taste-worlds to explore:


:


----------



## Narnanz

@remainsilly


----------



## Murphy47

Looks good! Love the color combo.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> My dog loves to drink tea...so here she is trying to get to my morning cup....and I gave in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322039
> View attachment 4322040


Aww. What a cutie!
Does she have any favorite tea?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I love my Berthille bag! A little heavy ... but all leather bags are....


Yes, unfortunately.
(That‘s why I am considering canvas...)


remainsilly said:


> Festival, etc. was fun!
> Also met very interesting Buddhist nun.
> 
> Outfit I threw together & fascinated dog:
> View attachment 4322319
> 
> Lessons for small hands:
> View attachment 4322328
> 
> New taste-worlds to explore:
> View attachment 4322331
> 
> :
> View attachment 4322332


You had a fun adventure! Very cool!


Narnanz said:


> @remainsilly
> View attachment 4322381


That is a lovely bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!



Happy Sunday!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You had a fun adventure! Very cool!


Yes, thanks.
Nun taught me new meditation ideas.
In midst of festival noise & chaotic crowd--was nice to connect quietly & listen to her.
Also, I ate sugar.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!


Sun is out! The roadways & trails call...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes, thanks.
> Nun taught me new meditation ideas.
> In midst of festival noise & chaotic crowd--was nice to connect quietly & listen to her.
> Also, I ate sugar.
> 
> Sun is out! The roadways & trails call...
> View attachment 4322797


Sometimes I think I need some meditation, too. But, I fear I am not made for that kind of inner peace and quiet.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. What a cutie!
> Does she have any favorite tea?


English breakfast and she also drinks Hazelnut frothy coffee.


----------



## Mayfly285

remainsilly said:


> Year of the Pig = 猪 (Zhū)
> View attachment 4321567
> 
> mulberry bayswater (poppy red nvt)
> lv classic bandeau (superstition in black)
> coach pig charm



Gorgeous! [emoji7]


----------



## Narnanz

Just spent the last few hours moving pavers and infilling with topsoil to grow some grass...my god my back is killing me and my fingertips are aching.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hopefully it was a quiet day in France today.


Not that quiet, Murphy. There have been protests for more than two months with lots of violent incidents at the end of each..It seems that nothing is going to stop them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes I think I need some meditation, too. But, I fear I am not made for that kind of inner peace and quiet.


Neither am I, Ludmilla.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Not that quiet, Murphy. There have been protests for more than two months with lots of violent incidents at the end of each..It seems that nothing is going to stop them.



It’s a sad situation.  I think if you when I check CNN. 
Idiot politicians are exclusive to US.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> It’s a sad situation.  I think if you when I check CNN.
> Idiot politicians are exclusive to US.



I meant to say are NOT EXCLUSIVE.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> English breakfast and she also drinks Hazelnut frothy coffee.



This is fun. Dog has very good taste. 


Mayfly285 said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]


Hello Mayfly! 
How are you? Hope everything is well with you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Just spent the last few hours moving pavers and infilling with topsoil to grow some grass...my god my back is killing me and my fingertips are aching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322981


Oh wow, you were very busy.
I am happy that we have still winter and that the garden is resting.


Mariapia said:


> Not that quiet, Murphy. There have been protests for more than two months with lots of violent incidents at the end of each..It seems that nothing is going to stop them.


Tricky.
Hope everything will turn out well. Keep faith. 


Mariapia said:


> Neither am I, Ludmilla.


Hehe. Guess we are the ones that need meditation the most.... 


Murphy47 said:


> I meant to say are NOT EXCLUSIVE.


Nope. They are everywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday islanders!
We are already nearing the end of January. 
Time went fast.
Hopefully two quiet days at the office. Boss is out and about.
As are some coworkers. 
Have not decided about the bag yet, but I think it is Miss Choc again.
Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Went with my Tuscany Leather Ilenia.
I took my iPad with me and that bag has a middle compartment (I normally hate those) which is perfect for it.


----------



## remainsilly

Mayfly285 said:


> Gorgeous! [emoji7]


 Hello, Mayfly!
Thanks for stopping by & compliment.
How is the glorious mulberry womble bag?


Narnanz said:


> Just spent the last few hours moving pavers and infilling with topsoil to grow some grass...my god my back is killing me and my fingertips are aching.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4322981


Looks good! Garden work is very rewarding. 
Ah, that sunlight quality...have seen it...north island, NZ?


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4323311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went with my Tuscany Leather Ilenia. I took my iPad with me and that bag has a middle compartment (I normally hate those) which is perfect for it.


My dp mr. farrow has same type of compartment.
I stuff keys inside.
Ipad storage is good idea.
Hope you & lovely whoopy bag enjoy day!
----


Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes I think I need some meditation, too. But, I fear I am not made for that kind of inner peace and quiet.





Mariapia said:


> Neither am I, Ludmilla.





Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Guess we are the ones that need meditation the most....


I just do what I can to improve. Seems important.
Taught meditation to groups.
See if any of this helps.

Silly meditation thoughts:
*We all begin as glasses of clear water.*
Then add dirt over time--biases, stereotypes, societal pressures, fears, desires, expectations, resentments, etc.

*We blame empty spoons--people, circumstances, things, etc.--for stirring up problems.*
When our own dirt pollutes the water.
(Pollutes karma, some would say.)

*Meditation slowly removes that debris. *
We see world clearer.
Through truth, not delusion.
Spoons move, but disturb less.
We heal & understand things.

*Remember, Neo: "There is no spoon."*



This site has several walking meditation ideas:
https://liveanddare.com/walking-meditation/
Can adapt techniques to suit different personal needs & faiths/ideologies.
No wrong.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Hello, Mayfly!
> Thanks for stopping by & compliment.
> How is the glorious mulberry womble bag?
> 
> Looks good! Garden work is very rewarding.
> Ah, that sunlight quality...have seen it...north island, NZ?
> 
> My dp mr. farrow has same type of compartment.
> I stuff keys inside.
> Ipad storage is good idea.
> Hope you & lovely whoopy bag enjoy day!
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> I just do what I can to improve. Seems important.
> Taught meditation to groups.
> See if any of this helps.
> 
> Silly meditation thoughts:
> *We all begin as glasses of clear water.*
> Then add dirt over time--biases, stereotypes, societal pressures, fears, desires, expectations, resentments, etc.
> 
> *We blame empty spoons--people, circumstances, things, etc.--for stirring up problems.*
> When our own dirt pollutes the water.
> (Pollutes karma, some would say.)
> 
> *Meditation slowly removes that debris. *
> We see world clearer.
> Through truth, not delusion.
> Spoons move, but disturb less.
> We heal & understand things.
> 
> *Remember, Neo: "There is no spoon."*
> 
> 
> 
> This site has several walking meditation ideas:
> https://liveanddare.com/walking-meditation/
> Can adapt techniques to suit different personal needs & faiths/ideologies.
> No wrong.



Yep...North Island...on the East Coast....this was our hottest day...was 35c in our house....thank goodness I did this early morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hello, Mayfly!
> Thanks for stopping by & compliment.
> How is the glorious mulberry womble bag?
> 
> Looks good! Garden work is very rewarding.
> Ah, that sunlight quality...have seen it...north island, NZ?
> 
> My dp mr. farrow has same type of compartment.
> I stuff keys inside.
> Ipad storage is good idea.
> Hope you & lovely whoopy bag enjoy day!
> ----
> 
> 
> 
> I just do what I can to improve. Seems important.
> Taught meditation to groups.
> See if any of this helps.
> 
> Silly meditation thoughts:
> *We all begin as glasses of clear water.*
> Then add dirt over time--biases, stereotypes, societal pressures, fears, desires, expectations, resentments, etc.
> 
> *We blame empty spoons--people, circumstances, things, etc.--for stirring up problems.*
> When our own dirt pollutes the water.
> (Pollutes karma, some would say.)
> 
> *Meditation slowly removes that debris. *
> We see world clearer.
> Through truth, not delusion.
> Spoons move, but disturb less.
> We heal & understand things.
> 
> *Remember, Neo: "There is no spoon."*
> 
> 
> 
> This site has several walking meditation ideas:
> https://liveanddare.com/walking-meditation/
> Can adapt techniques to suit different personal needs & faiths/ideologies.
> No wrong.



I think knitting is my sort of meditation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, ladies! 
I am enjoying my first coffee. 
Live at the office was not as quiet as expected. Sigh.
Hopefully, today is better.
What are you all up to?
What bags are you carrying around?
I am bag nervous at the moment - cannot decide what bag to use and want to change every day, because no bag seems perfect.
Sigh.  Is anyone of you bag nervous, too?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> I am enjoying my first coffee.
> Live at the office was not as quiet as expected. Sigh.
> Hopefully, today is better.
> What are you all up to?
> What bags are you carrying around?
> I am bag nervous at the moment - cannot decide what bag to use and want to change every day, because no bag seems perfect.
> Sigh.  Is anyone of you bag nervous, too?



Guten Morgan. 
Did I spell that right?
I have been lugging around the same plain black Michael Kors since last November. 
Can’t find anything else that really seems to fit what I’m looking for and be of decent quality in my price range.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Guten Morgan.
> Did I spell that right?
> I have been lugging around the same plain black Michael Kors since last November.
> Can’t find anything else that really seems to fit what I’m looking for and be of decent quality in my price range.


Guten Morgen Murphy!  (Although I guess I have to say Gute Nacht to you )
We definitely need a pic of your plain black MK bag, because I bet it looks very pretty. 
I agree that it is hard to find something decent at a sensible price. Esp. as we have our bag experiences and know what styles work for us.
I find myself that I have a bag in my mind that would be perfect, but does not exist in real life.
I stayed in the Tuscany Leather bag today.


(Nevertheless there is still that darn Speedy bag in my mind. )


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Guten Morgan.
> Did I spell that right?
> I have been lugging around the same plain black Michael Kors since last November.
> Can’t find anything else that really seems to fit what I’m looking for and be of decent quality in my price range.


 
Nothing @ Coach or Kate spade on sale?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Guten Morgen Murphy!  (Although I guess I have to say Gute Nacht to you )
> We definitely need a pic of your plain black MK bag, because I bet it looks very pretty.
> I agree that it is hard to find something decent at a sensible price. Esp. as we have our bag experiences and know what styles work for us.
> I find myself that I have a bag in my mind that would be perfect, but does not exist in real life.
> I stayed in the Tuscany Leather bag today.
> View attachment 4324327
> 
> (Nevertheless there is still that darn Speedy bag in my mind. )


That brown is unreal!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Nothing @ Coach or Kate spade on sale?



Sadly, everything on sale in my area is tiny. Tiny bags just don’t work for me. I need space for all that “mature lady” stuff: 3 pairs of glasses, Kleenex, the giant key fob car makers seem to love. 
I am trying to be patient and wait for the next big Dillard’s sale but it’s a challenge. 
Polar vortex has limited my choices to leather as anything else will freeze in just a short time. 
I know, first world problems. 
Ludmilla, if the Speedy is your hearts desire, buy it. They only get more expensive.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That brown is unreal!


Thank you! 
I am  always amazed by this bag... that I bought from Amazon. 


Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, everything on sale in my area is tiny. Tiny bags just don’t work for me. I need space for all that “mature lady” stuff: 3 pairs of glasses, Kleenex, the giant key fob car makers seem to love.
> I am trying to be patient and wait for the next big Dillard’s sale but it’s a challenge.
> Polar vortex has limited my choices to leather as anything else will freeze in just a short time.
> I know, first world problems.
> Ludmilla, if the Speedy is your hearts desire, buy it. They only get more expensive.


I cannot do tiny bags, either. I like bigger ones, too. A woman needs space for her stuff. 
Your chance will come, I am sure!
There has to be a sale on the horizon!
Any ideas what you want to get? Any specific bag you are lusting after?


Regarding the Speedy - I am unsure, if the bag is my hearts desire or if I am just greedy. 
Admittedly, I have that bag on my mind since 2016.


----------



## Ludmilla

Teaser....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4324682
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teaser....


Yayyy!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh - an empty box.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4324769
> 
> View attachment 4324768
> 
> Oh - an empty box.


No, no no, I don't believe it's an empty box....
The Speedy must be waiting somewhere behind....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, everything on sale in my area is tiny. Tiny bags just don’t work for me. I need space for all that “mature lady” stuff: 3 pairs of glasses, Kleenex, the giant key fob car makers seem to love.
> I am trying to be patient and wait for the next big Dillard’s sale but it’s a challenge.
> Polar vortex has limited my choices to leather as anything else will freeze in just a short time.
> I know, first world problems.
> Ludmilla, if the Speedy is your hearts desire, buy it. They only get more expensive.


I have read there is a horrible cold wave coming 
Will your area be struck, Murphy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, no no, I don't believe it's an empty box....
> The Speedy must be waiting somewhere behind....


No, it is not an empty box.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mr. Gonzo is right here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Admittedly, the experience was „special“. When I entered the large store a young skinny person gave me a non approving look. Obviously, you should not wear self knitted scarves at a LV store.
She was not happy to take a look if they had a Speedy I wanted. They had not. But, she was oh so kind to tell me that the fancy department store should have it. So I went there. The guy at the store had no problem with my knitted scarf and was happy to sell a bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I have read there is a horrible cold wave coming
> Will your area be struck, Murphy?



Yup. -4 (can’t find my conversion chart) with wind chill of -22. 
Hubbie works outside at UPS so am concerned.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, the experience was „special“. When I entered the large store a young skinny person gave me a non approving look. Obviously, you should not wear self knitted scarves at a LV store.
> She was not happy to take a look if they had a Speedy I wanted. They had not. But, she was oh so kind to tell me that the fancy department store should have it. So I went there. The guy at the store had no problem with my knitted scarf and was happy to sell a bag.



Boo on snotty princesses who think they are “all that” to work at LV. 
I AM SO HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR SPEEDY. [emoji106][emoji7][emoji102][emoji1380][emoji162][emoji482]


----------



## Murphy47

So the Celsius chart makes it sound even worse. -20.


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Yep...North Island...on the East Coast....this was our hottest day...was 35c in our house....thank goodness I did this early morning.


Wow. Seems unusual heat?
Aha! Was thinking light resembled Coromandel Peninsula. Loved that area.



Ludmilla said:


> I think knitting is my sort of meditation.


Cycling may be mine.


Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> I am enjoying my first coffee.
> Live at the office was not as quiet as expected. Sigh.
> Hopefully, today is better.
> What are you all up to?
> What bags are you carrying around?
> I am bag nervous at the moment - cannot decide what bag to use and want to change every day, because no bag seems perfect.
> Sigh.  Is anyone of you bag nervous, too?


Morgan!
Omg, am sooooo bag apathetic/lazy--still in red mulberry for lunar new year.
Considered switching to red hermes bag/wallet, then said, "Bah." And flopped about all lazy again.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4324769
> 
> View attachment 4324768
> 
> Oh - an empty box.


Those are cheaper than full boxes.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4324848
> 
> Mr. Gonzo is right here.


Mr. Gonzo?!?!
Love that name!
Great choice for size/strap.
Where do you put padlock on this style?

Saw this, about patina/cleaning.
Looked promising.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-patina-champ-is-here.815007/

Congratulations on making lv dream come true!


Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, the experience was „special“. When I entered the large store a young skinny person gave me a non approving look. Obviously, you should not wear self knitted scarves at a LV store.
> She was not happy to take a look if they had a Speedy I wanted. They had not. But, she was oh so kind to tell me that the fancy department store should have it. So I went there. The guy at the store had no problem with my knitted scarf and was happy to sell a bag.


I avoid lv stores as much as possible.
Seems same irritation happens worldwide.
Though, to be fair, many lv store customers appear hopped-up on diet pills & eager to b!tch about trivia for 6 straight hours...
Guess staff gets p.t.s.d. symptoms over time.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Wow. Seems unusual heat?
> Aha! Was thinking light resembled Coromandel Peninsula. Loved that area.
> 
> 
> Cycling may be mine.
> 
> Morgan!
> Omg, am sooooo bag apathetic/lazy--still in red mulberry for lunar new year.
> Considered switching to red hermes bag/wallet, then said, "Bah." And flopped about all lazy again.
> 
> Those are cheaper than full boxes.
> 
> Mr. Gonzo?!?!
> Love that name!
> Great choice for size/strap.
> Where do you put padlock on this style?
> 
> Saw this, about patina/cleaning.
> Looked promising.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-patina-champ-is-here.815007/
> 
> Congratulations on making lv dream come true!
> 
> I avoid lv stores as much as possible.
> Seems same irritation happens worldwide.
> Though, to be fair, many lv store customers appear hopped-up on diet pills & eager to b!tch about trivia for 6 straight hours...
> Guess staff gets p.t.s.d. symptoms over time.



I would agree with this statement.


----------



## Murphy47

I think the longest I’ve spent in an LV boutique was 30 minutes. I know what I want and just have to check the bag over for obvious flaws and I am outta there. 
Much rather play with my new bag at home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4324848
> 
> Mr. Gonzo is right here.


Whooohooo!!!   So happy for you!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Whooohooo!!!   So happy for you!!



Live it love it love it[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. -4 (can’t find my conversion chart) with wind chill of -22.
> Hubbie works outside at UPS so am concerned.


I hope you he is well!
In this cold it is very hard to work outside. 


Murphy47 said:


> Boo on snotty princesses who think they are “all that” to work at LV.
> I AM SO HAPPY YOU FINALLY GOT YOUR SPEEDY. [emoji106][emoji7][emoji102][emoji1380][emoji162][emoji482]


Thank you so much for being happy with me. 
Yes, I think we all miss my lond wided „shoukd I get a Speedy?“ lamentos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> So the Celsius chart makes it sound even worse. -20.


This is really cold.
Last time we had those temperatures during daytime was in 2009.
And combined with wind this is just brrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Awful.
Stay warm!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow. Seems unusual heat?
> Aha! Was thinking light resembled Coromandel Peninsula. Loved that area.
> 
> 
> Cycling may be mine.
> 
> Morgan!
> Omg, am sooooo bag apathetic/lazy--still in red mulberry for lunar new year.
> Considered switching to red hermes bag/wallet, then said, "Bah." And flopped about all lazy again.
> 
> Those are cheaper than full boxes.
> 
> Mr. Gonzo?!?!
> Love that name!
> Great choice for size/strap.
> Where do you put padlock on this style?
> 
> Saw this, about patina/cleaning.
> Looked promising.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-patina-champ-is-here.815007/
> 
> Congratulations on making lv dream come true!
> 
> I avoid lv stores as much as possible.
> Seems same irritation happens worldwide.
> Though, to be fair, many lv store customers appear hopped-up on diet pills & eager to b!tch about trivia for 6 straight hours...
> Guess staff gets p.t.s.d. symptoms over time.


Biking is a very good way of meditation. 
Your red Bayswater is so pretty! No need to switch out any time soon. It is very good to have a red good luck bag around for a few days. 

I have put the padlock on one of the strap hooks. If it is irritating I will put it aways completely.
Not going to use tge bag for the next days - because I will not wear it to the office. So, patina can darken a bit. Thank you for the link.  

Muahaha, you can be correct about your observations regarding p.t.s.d. Symptoms of LV staff. 


Murphy47 said:


> I think the longest I’ve spent in an LV boutique was 30 minutes. I know what I want and just have to check the bag over for obvious flaws and I am outta there.
> Much rather play with my new bag at home.


I have to admit that I did not inspect the bag very closely. 
I fear I have smashed their whole selling process.
Got in, told the guy what I want to see, he happily switched in our local dialect, made a small charming fuss to find the bag, I tried it on and was out again. 
I fear I am not a very good luxury shopper.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Whooohooo!!!   So happy for you!!





Murphy47 said:


> Live it love it love it[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Thank you! 
It was a long process.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning ladies!
It is a cold (a very very cold) Wednesday in some parts of our island.
Everyone stay save and warm!
Our landlord has warmed up the Happy Mackerel and is offering the following hot beverages:
Coffee
Cocoa (with and without a shot)
Mulled wine
Warm beer (for those with a lingering cold)
Tea (again with and without a shot)
He tries to organise someone to read fairytales.
Who is in?

(The ones who are in warmer parts are invited to post pretty beach pics again. )

Have a nice day, everyone.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...sunny day coming up.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, the experience was „special“. When I entered the large store a young skinny person gave me a non approving look. Obviously, you should not wear self knitted scarves at a LV store.
> She was not happy to take a look if they had a Speedy I wanted. They had not. But, she was oh so kind to tell me that the fancy department store should have it. So I went there. The guy at the store had no problem with my knitted scarf and was happy to sell a bag.


The skninny one probably thought she was Mr Louis Vuitton ... 
Forget her, Ludmilla, the guy was a real LV SA, and finally you got your dream bag.
I am so happy for you. I knew you would get it and it's yours now.
Enjoy your beautiful LV. You will love it more than you think. 
Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So the Celsius chart makes it sound even worse. -20.


Oh dear!
How long is it supposed to last, Murphy?
How did your husband dress this morning?


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ok...sunny day coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325461


Very cool pic.
Sun and bag porn. 
Perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The skninny one probably thought she was Mr Louis Vuitton ...
> Forget her, Ludmilla, the guy was a real LV SA, and finally you got your dream bag.
> I am so happy for you. I knew you would get it and it's yours now.
> Enjoy your beautiful LV. You will love it more than you think.
> Congrats on your purchase!


Thank you! 
Yes, the guy was nice. All in all he made the process of the purchase a fun event. 
I am very happy about Mr. Gonzo. He is so lightweight. 
Should have gotten the bag earlier.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> How long is it supposed to last, Murphy?
> How did your husband dress this morning?



It’s supposed to last about 24 more hours. 
Hubbie wore many many layers. Only his eyes were visible. He’s tired but fine. I’m going to feed him and send him off to a warm bed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’s supposed to last about 24 more hours.
> Hubbie wore many many layers. Only his eyes were visible. He’s tired but fine. I’m going to feed him and send him off to a warm bed.


This is an excellent plan!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I would agree with this statement.





Murphy47 said:


> I think the longest I’ve spent in an LV boutique was 30 minutes. I know what I want and just have to check the bag over for obvious flaws and I am outta there.
> Much rather play with my new bag at home.


If I spend more than 10-15 minutes pawing a bag, & still feel unsure of decision, it's the wrong bag.


Ludmilla said:


> This is really cold.
> Last time we had those temperatures during daytime was in 2009.
> And combined with wind this is just brrrrrrrrrrrrrr. Awful.
> Stay warm!



I predict little angels of death, circling the frozen parka wearers on sidewalks.
Bad, bad stuff.


Ludmilla said:


> Biking is a very good way of meditation.
> Your red Bayswater is so pretty! No need to switch out any time soon. It is very good to have a red good luck bag around for a few days.
> 
> I have put the padlock on one of the strap hooks. If it is irritating I will put it aways completely.
> Not going to use tge bag for the next days - because I will not wear it to the office. So, patina can darken a bit. Thank you for the link.
> 
> Muahaha, you can be correct about your observations regarding p.t.s.d. Symptoms of LV staff.
> 
> I have to admit that I did not inspect the bag very closely.
> I fear I have smashed their whole selling process.
> Got in, told the guy what I want to see, he happily switched in our local dialect, made a small charming fuss to find the bag, I tried it on and was out again.
> I fear I am not a very good luxury shopper.


Thanks.

Glad link helped.
I put vicster padlock on handle--no issues, plus can clip bag charms to it.
Good plan.

 I only hang around stores, if is slow business day & am chatting with people I like.
Otherwise, usually have contacted sa prior to visit. Arranged for item(s) to be there. So can pop in, buy, move on.
Sipping wine spritzers, wandering store for hours & exclaiming, "Oh, how charming is this pricey doodad!" seems utter waste of my time.
And kinda wannabe-ish. Not real.


Ludmilla said:


> He tries to organise someone to read fairytales.
> Who is in?


Pour the coffee.


I'll tell of 500 Krampus, parading in cold rain, as street crowds cheered.
Somewhere in little German town, with its cute woodland foxes & tasty pastries.
Then came a lost umbrella. And the evil rule, about adults not being allowed to ride on carousels....




Narnanz said:


> Ok...sunny day coming up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4325461


Cute bag!
I may drop out of island fairytale club & visit beach instead...


Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> How long is it supposed to last, Murphy?
> How did your husband dress this morning?


One of my fave things is planning cold weather layers.
How everything will work/look together.
However, I hate cold.
Therein lies a terrible, tragic conundrum...


Murphy47 said:


> It’s supposed to last about 24 more hours.
> Hubbie wore many many layers. Only his eyes were visible. He’s tired but fine. I’m going to feed him and send him off to a warm bed.


Sunglasses shield the eyes from cold wind.
Says the freaky winter cyclist.


----------



## remainsilly

LONG LIVE MR. GONZO!


----------



## remainsilly

@Mariapia
*An alpaca walks into a French optician's...
https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-europe-46933720*


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> If I spend more than 10-15 minutes pawing a bag, & still feel unsure of decision, it's the wrong bag.
> 
> 
> I predict little angels of death, circling the frozen parka wearers on sidewalks.
> Bad, bad stuff.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Glad link helped.
> I put vicster padlock on handle--no issues, plus can clip bag charms to it.
> Good plan.
> 
> I only hang around stores, if is slow business day & am chatting with people I like.
> Otherwise, usually have contacted sa prior to visit. Arranged for item(s) to be there. So can pop in, buy, move on.
> Sipping wine spritzers, wandering store for hours & exclaiming, "Oh, how charming is this pricey doodad!" seems utter waste of my time.
> And kinda wannabe-ish. Not real.
> 
> Pour the coffee.
> View attachment 4325856
> 
> I'll tell of 500 Krampus, parading in cold rain, as street crowds cheered.
> Somewhere in little German town, with its cute woodland foxes & tasty pastries.
> Then came a lost umbrella. And the evil rule, about adults not being allowed to ride on carousels....
> View attachment 4325858
> 
> 
> Cute bag!
> I may drop out of island fairytale club & visit beach instead...
> 
> One of my fave things is planning cold weather layers.
> How everything will work/look together.
> However, I hate cold.
> Therein lies a terrible, tragic conundrum...
> 
> Sunglasses shield the eyes from cold wind.
> Says the freaky winter cyclist.


Hehe. I like how you act at fancy stores.
And I agree that fiddling with a bag (whatever) too long in the store is a sign of: this will not work out. 

I am already at the Mackerel.
Went with tea (without shot). Waiting for you all to drop in. For now only mole rats around.
The part of your story about a lost umbrella sounds evil. Very very evil. 

I guess I will have to tell the story when my train broke down with -20C outside.



remainsilly said:


> LONG LIVE MR. GONZO!


Yes! For now he is sitting on my table getting some daylight.
First outing will be next Friday when I travel home.
Mr Gonzo is a luggage piece after all. 


remainsilly said:


> @Mariapia
> *An alpaca walks into a French optician's...
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-europe-46933720*


Awwwww. An alpaca!
I think we need alpacas on the island.


----------



## Ludmilla

Like this one!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> @Mariapia
> *An alpaca walks into a French optician's...
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.bbc.co.uk/news/amp/world-europe-46933720*


Wonderful story, remainsilly! That alpaca is adorable.
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I like how you act at fancy stores.
> And I agree that fiddling with a bag (whatever) too long in the store is a sign of: this will not work out.
> 
> I am already at the Mackerel.
> Went with tea (without shot). Waiting for you all to drop in. For now only mole rats around.
> The part of your story about a lost umbrella sounds evil. Very very evil.
> 
> I guess I will have to tell the story when my train broke down with -20C outside.
> 
> 
> Yes! For now he is sitting on my table getting some daylight.
> First outing will be next Friday when I travel home.
> Mr Gonzo is a luggage piece after all.
> 
> Awwwww. An alpaca!
> I think we need alpacas on the island.


Yaaassssssss.  We need an alpaca.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am already at the Mackerel.
> Went with tea (without shot). Waiting for you all to drop in. For now only mole rats around.
> The part of your story about a lost umbrella sounds evil. Very very evil.
> 
> I guess I will have to tell the story when my train broke down with -20C outside.


Oh yes. Umbrellas cause much mischief.
We need to hear the train story.

Oh, the island mole rats voted--they want an alpaca, too.


Ludmilla said:


> Yes! For now he is sitting on my table getting some daylight.
> First outing will be next Friday when I travel home.


Photos, please. We will wait. Crazed & eager, as always.


Mariapia said:


> Wonderful story, remainsilly! That alpaca is adorable.
> Thanks for sharing!


You're welcome.
Fascinated how animal learned to open door, then walked inside!



Murphy47 said:


> Yaaassssssss.  We need an alpaca.





Ludmilla said:


> Awwwww. An alpaca! I think we need alpacas on the island.


Okay, you nuts.
Combined with mole rat votes, the pro-alpaca faction wins!
As we are a thrifty-budget operation, our new island buddy came from Freewheeling Frank's Discount Emporium.
Found chewing table lamps in a quiet corner.
Frank seemed happy to be rid of this beastie, actually...


Our resident mole rats have been munching alpaca ear wax, since the arrival on island's wobbly cargo boat.
And giggling maniacally.
Maybe this wax produces a weird high?
Or their tiny brains finally cracked?
Either way, alpaca is settling into barn behind Happy Mackerel very nicely.

Now, it is time---
*NAME THE ISLAND ALPACA* CONTEST!
That's right. All you lurkers sing-out & help.
For a chance to win...nothing. 
But, omg, sometimes nothing is better than something--for example, head lice.
We guarantee absolutely NO HEAD LICE, if you help name the alpaca!

Probably, we can come up with a relatively fair voting system...

But, excuse me--hear excessive, waxy giggling in beastie-ear-land. Must yell senselessly & hope stuff sorts out.


----------



## Murphy47

All true. 
I think naked more rats are hoping Ludmilla will be knitting them tiny sweaters to combat polar vortex. 
I vote his name be Mr. Fluffy.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Alpaca ==> Bert? 

It's -21F here. It's supposed to drop to -30F tonight. 

Pulled the down comforter out from under the bed. Discovered--eeeh!--a mouse living in it. Cleaned it up and tried to donate it to an animal sanctuary that put out an emergency call for blankets. But they declined, said animals shred down.

So I've been huddling under it.

Murphy, I can't even imagine how your DH is delivering packages in this weather. 

Everything has been closed here since Tuesday. Schools, stores, restaurants. Even the mail and city services have been halted until Friday. 

This weekend the temps are supposed to climb into the high 40s. That means a 70-80 degree temp change within the space of a few days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmmmm. I can see that the mole rats want me to knit something for them.
I can make a lot of socks.... each one can be stuffed with one mole rat. Then we can close the sock with a ribbon. We get perfectly war mole rats that can be stored securely.

Regarding the alpaca. Is it a girl or a boy?
A girl should be named Josie.
And Carlos for a boy. 

Sipping coffee and thinking what to wear today. Do you think not knowing what to wear is a good excuse for staying at home and not going to the office?

@BigPurseSue what happened to the mouse? Was it still inside?
(We use eiderdown blankets and cushions the whole year round. A thinner one in summer and a thicker one in winter. What do you use normally?)


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> @BigPurseSue what happened to the mouse? Was it still inside?
> (We use eiderdown blankets and cushions the whole year round. A thinner one in summer and a thicker one in winter. What do you use normally?)



Yes, Josie or Carlos. Very nice. 

Not sure what happened to the mouse and this troubles me. I did hear some sort of noise like small hasty footsteps the other night and it sounded like it came from under the bed. Was Ms. Mouse searching for her down comforter? 

As I said the whole thing troubles me. 

The eiderdown blankets and cushions sound wonderful! This comforter is goose down. DH hates it, claims it's too warm, so it stays under the bed until I'm shivering. Now I'm not sure where to stash it. 

One knows it's cold when you do laundry just to thrust your arms into the warm dryer every 30 minutes.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla- I like your storage options for the mole rats! 
Possibly the alpaca could be called Juan Valdez after 70’s coffee icon? 
BigPurseSue- try to lure mouse out with peanut butter on trap. Or foster a cat for a week or two. No more mouse.


----------



## Tomsmom

BigPurseSue said:


> Alpaca ==> Bert?
> 
> It's -21F here. It's supposed to drop to -30F tonight.
> 
> Pulled the down comforter out from under the bed. Discovered--eeeh!--a mouse living in it. Cleaned it up and tried to donate it to an animal sanctuary that put out an emergency call for blankets. But they declined, said animals shred down.
> 
> So I've been huddling under it.
> 
> Murphy, I can't even imagine how your DH is delivering packages in this weather.
> 
> Everything has been closed here since Tuesday. Schools, stores, restaurants. Even the mail and city services have been halted until Friday.
> 
> This weekend the temps are supposed to climb into the high 40s. That means a 70-80 degree temp change within the space of a few days.


Omg!  Funny how such a little thing like a Mouse can cause such a big reaction!

I vote we name him Chewy, lol!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> BigPurseSue- try to lure mouse out with peanut butter on trap. Or foster a cat for a week or two. No more mouse.



I know, I know I should really do that, bait traps with peanut butter. But I keep worrying about being awoken in the night by the Snap! Snap of Fievel and Mama Mousekewitz's execution, their only crime seeking a warm spot for their family in my blanket.   

I used to have several cats. And a house that became overrun with mice. The cats liked to sit and watch the mice run down the halls and through the kitchen. Or catch them then toss them down the stairs and kind of cat-chuckle. And walk away. Had to hire an exterminator.


----------



## Murphy47

I understand about Fieval. 
Cat story sooo funny. Sounds like something that would happen to me.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Omg!  Funny how such a little thing like a Mouse can cause such a big reaction!
> 
> I vote we name him Chewy, lol!



I thought of Chewy. But decided on Juan Valdez.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Yes, Josie or Carlos. Very nice.
> 
> Not sure what happened to the mouse and this troubles me. I did hear some sort of noise like small hasty footsteps the other night and it sounded like it came from under the bed. Was Ms. Mouse searching for her down comforter?
> 
> As I said the whole thing troubles me.
> 
> The eiderdown blankets and cushions sound wonderful! This comforter is goose down. DH hates it, claims it's too warm, so it stays under the bed until I'm shivering. Now I'm not sure where to stash it.
> 
> One knows it's cold when you do laundry just to thrust your arms into the warm dryer every 30 minutes.


Oh. I think Ms Mouse was definitely searching for her warm nest!
What troubles me even more than living mice are dead mice in a trap. 
Maybe you can stash your comforter on some wardrobe?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Ludmilla- I like your storage options for the mole rats!
> Possibly the alpaca could be called Juan Valdez after 70’s coffee icon?
> BigPurseSue- try to lure mouse out with peanut butter on trap. Or foster a cat for a week or two. No more mouse.


Juan Valdez sounds very regal.
Very good name for an alpaca.


BigPurseSue said:


> I know, I know I should really do that, bait traps with peanut butter. But I keep worrying about being awoken in the night by the Snap! Snap of Fievel and Mama Mousekewitz's execution, their only crime seeking a warm spot for their family in my blanket.
> 
> I used to have several cats. And a house that became overrun with mice. The cats liked to sit and watch the mice run down the halls and through the kitchen. Or catch them then toss them down the stairs and kind of cat-chuckle. And walk away. Had to hire an exterminator.


Haha! Your cats sound fun. 
Maybe you can catch Ms Mouse with a life trap?
 And let her out in the garden?
I guess you definitely have to find her - before she dies behind some cupboard and things get nasty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Omg!  Funny how such a little thing like a Mouse can cause such a big reaction!
> 
> I vote we name him Chewy, lol!


Chewy is a cool name, too!

I think we need more alpacas - as we have so many good names.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I can make a lot of socks.... each one can be stuffed with one mole rat. Then we can close the sock with a ribbon. We get perfectly war mole rats that can be stored securely.



Packaged mole rats could double as Easter egg substitutes. To hide around island in Spring.


Ludmilla said:


> We use eiderdown blankets and cushions the whole year round. A thinner one in summer and a thicker one in winter. What do you use normally?


I switch between down blankets(Oct.) & thinner cotton/poly(March).
When not in use, stored in trunk @ foot of 1 bed & upper shelf in another closet.


BigPurseSue said:


> I know, I know I should really do that, bait traps with peanut butter. But I keep worrying about being awoken in the night by the Snap! Snap of Fievel and Mama Mousekewitz's execution, their only crime seeking a warm spot for their family in my blanket.
> 
> I used to have several cats. And a house that became overrun with mice. The cats liked to sit and watch the mice run down the halls and through the kitchen. Or catch them then toss them down the stairs and kind of cat-chuckle. And walk away. Had to hire an exterminator.


Guess mama cat must teach to be mousers. Otherwise, lack kill skills & just play.
Never use glue traps. You'll hear death screams over extended period & go insane. Quick is best.


Ludmilla said:


> I think we need more alpacas - as we have so many good names.


Frank's exact words were, "One'll do ya. Any more's heartache & high food bills. Plus all that dancing they get up ta is weird."
Let's start with 1.


----------



## remainsilly

How do we create a voting poll for names?
Mr. Fluffy
Bert
Carlos
Juan Valdez
Chewy

Seems, under all the curly fluff, our alpaca is male. So Josie may not work.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> How do we create a voting poll for names?
> Mr. Fluffy
> Bert
> Carlos
> Juan Valdez
> Chewy
> 
> Seems, under all the curly fluff, our alpaca is male. So Josie may not work.


Has to be Juan Valdez!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Has to be Juan Valdez!


I agree!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yes, I think Juan Valdez is a very good name.

Nevertheless, I think Frank is wrong. Our alpaca needs a friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Packaged mole rats could double as Easter egg substitutes. To hide around island in Spring.
> 
> I switch between down blankets(Oct.) & thinner cotton/poly(March).
> When not in use, stored in trunk @ foot of 1 bed & upper shelf in another closet.
> 
> Guess mama cat must teach to be mousers. Otherwise, lack kill skills & just play.
> Never use glue traps. You'll hear death screams over extended period & go insane. Quick is best.
> 
> Frank's exact words were, "One'll do ya. Any more's heartache & high food bills. Plus all that dancing they get up ta is weird."
> Let's start with 1.


Never heard of glue traps for mice. 
We have those that snap (dead mouse) or little cages (mouse alive).


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I think Juan Valdez is a very good name.
> 
> Nevertheless, I think Frank is wrong. Our alpaca needs a friend.


I thought they got lonely so you needed them in pairs?


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I thought they got lonely so you needed them in pairs?


Yes! I think so, too. 

We need at leasr 2 alpacas.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!



Yes! Happy Friday! What is everyone going to do to celebrate?


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Yes! Happy Friday! What is everyone going to do to celebrate?


I leaving the office early (hopefully). Then I will try to find an old/used book for a diy project.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!


Happy Friday!!  My cold settled in my throat so I have no voice literally.  Fun times...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  My cold settled in my throat so I have no voice literally.  Fun times...


Ugh. Get well soon!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Get well soon!


Thank you !!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Never heard of glue traps for mice.
> We have those that snap (dead mouse) or little cages (mouse alive).


I hate glue traps!
Basically--a sheet of sticky stuff.
Traps mice alive. As they move, stick more.
They die screaming in fear & immobile, eventually starving. Because some people think this is "kinder" than killing quickly with mousetrap.
Some people need a f***ing boot to the head.



Narnanz said:


> I thought they got lonely so you needed them in pairs?





Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I think so, too.
> We need at leasr 2 alpacas.


Y'see, this is why handbag addicts should not start buying alpacas...



BigPurseSue said:


> Yes! Happy Friday! What is everyone going to do to celebrate?


I renewed 1 of my licenses(i.e. "give us money for no real purpose") & am researching recipes for ginger pie.

Plus sil invited us to preachy church play, about devil making people do things.
Probably to explain her recent behavior cryptically, without apology. As usual.
Obviously, big fat no. And no ginger pie for her, either.


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  My cold settled in my throat so I have no voice literally.  Fun times...


Historically, I have been force-fed orange juice during such times.
To this day, I side-eye o.j. suspiciously & run away.
Feel better!​


----------



## remainsilly

JUAN VALDEZ is winning the alpaca name poll!
So far.
But the mole rats' late name entry of,
EEEP EEEEEP, GIGGLE, WAXY YUM!
may have a chance.
Must hear what Mariapia thinks...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I hate glue traps!
> Basically--a sheet of sticky stuff.
> Traps mice alive. As they move, stick more.
> They die screaming in fear & immobile, eventually starving. Because some people think this is "kinder" than killing
> with mousetrap.
> Some people need a f***ing boot to the head.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'see, this is why handbag addicts should not start buying alpacas...
> 
> 
> I renewed 1 of my licenses(i.e. "give us money for no real purpose") & am researching recipes for ginger pie.
> 
> Plus sil invited us to preachy church play, about devil making people do things.
> Probably to explain her recent behavior cryptically, without apology. As usual.
> Obviously, big fat no. And no ginger pie for her, either.
> 
> Historically, I have been force-fed orange juice during such times.
> To this day, I side-eye o.j. suspiciously & run away.
> Feel better!​


Ugh. You learn something new everyday... I googled those traps. You can get them here, too. 
I cannot believe it. Never heard of those before. They are just awful. 

Oooh. Your SIL has nice plans for you. Not. Yes, definitely stay away from every drama.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> JUAN VALDEZ is winning the alpaca name poll!
> So far.
> But the mole rats' late name entry of,
> EEEP EEEEEP, GIGGLE, WAXY YUM!
> may have a chance.
> Must hear what Mariapia thinks...


OK. It is high time to store the mole rats in socks.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> I leaving the office early (hopefully). Then I will try to find an old/used book for a diy project.



Sounds like fun! What sort of DIY project? Love to look through old craft/DIY books. 



remainsilly said:


> I renewed 1 of my licenses(i.e. "give us money for no real purpose") & am researching recipes for ginger pie.
> 
> Plus sil invited us to preachy church play, about devil making people do things.​



Google "Flip Wilson the devil made me do it." When I went to religious grade school all the kids did Geraldine imitations.  Alas parents and teachers did not think it was funny.

A new license is an exciting way to start a weekend! 

Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> Sounds like fun! What sort of DIY project? Love to look through old craft/DIY books.
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Flip Wilson the devil made me do it." When I went to religious grade school all the kids did Geraldine imitations.  Alas parents and teachers did not think it was funny.
> 
> A new license is an exciting way to start a weekend!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!



Geraldine was one of my favs as a kid. We must be of similar age


----------



## gillianna

I am sending a present for everyone to enjoy.  Sometimes it is better to hang out in groups. They just got off the boat this evening.  Hope everyone enjoys their new neighbors.  I think the Boss alpaca needs  to go down there to show them around the island. 

So now we have a gang of alpacas.  They need a gang name.  Something bad....


----------



## gillianna

The gift shop is selling these to tourists on the island now....


----------



## gillianna

Is it common to just have one mouse since I know they can reproduce pretty quickly.  I was afraid we had mice in our basement since I saw some droppings two years ago in the small unfinished room that was used for storage for mainly outdoor items.  Hubby was cleaning and moving things around and found the droppings.  So I went to the local hardware store and bought humane traps where you could release the mice.  Did peanut butter, cheese and all sorts of things and put them all over the room and two open closets.  Traps were empty, kept repeating and trying new food.  
There have been times the basement door screen was left open a few o Che’s and then someone forgot to close the regular door to the basement.  Mice in the basement wouldn’t bother me but a raccoon, fox  or skunk which we do have In our development and I have seen all in the yards would be worse.  My one neighbor got a bat in her house three times already... my college age kids freak out to see a spider or cricket in the house......


----------



## BigPurseSue

Murphy47 said:


> Geraldine was one of my favs as a kid. We must be of similar age



My favorite too! The world stopped when it was time for The Flip Wilson Show. Nothing came between me and the TV. The man was a genius. A one-man Saturday Night Live. Every week he did what it took SNL an entire cast to perform. Dom Deluise was another great.  

I think one can watch the show on Amazon Prime Video.   



gillianna said:


> The gift shop is selling these to tourists on the island now....



 Is that a hairless beaver with tent stakes? Or did he just come from the hairdresser I used to go too.


----------



## BigPurseSue

gillianna said:


> Is it common to just have one mouse since I know they can reproduce pretty quickly.  I was afraid we had mice in our basement since I saw some droppings two years ago in the small unfinished room that was used for storage for mainly outdoor items.  Hubby was cleaning and moving things around and found the droppings.  So I went to the local hardware store and bought humane traps where you could release the mice.  Did peanut butter, cheese and all sorts of things and put them all over the room and two open closets.  Traps were empty, kept repeating and trying new food.
> There have been times the basement door screen was left open a few o Che’s and then someone forgot to close the regular door to the basement.  Mice in the basement wouldn’t bother me but a raccoon, fox  or skunk which we do have In our development and I have seen all in the yards would be worse.  My one neighbor got a bat in her house three times already... my college age kids freak out to see a spider or cricket in the house......



I'm of the opinion that if you see one mouse you probably have a mouse problem. They reproduce very quickly. And while they may seem innocuous they can destroy your house pretty fast, chewing on wood, walls, flooring, etc. 

The mice we see around here are the big deer mice that carry lyme and hantavirus. Hantavirus is almost always fatal in humans. And you can contract it very easily from breathing in the virus from mouse urine or droppings. A few years ago a crew member of the TV show Hoarders died of hantavirus after a clean-out of a hoarder's house. Around here public health authorities advise people to use breathing equipment when they clean up mouse droppings. 

The most important thing to do is to find out how they're entering your house and plug up the holes because they're going to keep entering. Relocating them doesn't work because they supposedly can find their way back from a half-mile or more away. I'm skeptical of that but that's what I keep reading.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Sounds like fun! What sort of DIY project? Love to look through old craft/DIY books.
> 
> 
> 
> Google "Flip Wilson the devil made me do it." When I went to religious grade school all the kids did Geraldine imitations.  Alas parents and teachers did not think it was funny.
> 
> A new license is an exciting way to start a weekend!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!


I use them as some kind of scrapbooks for collages and draw in them.
This time I tried to find one for drawing. As I use ink the pages need a certain quality.
Came out empty handed.


gillianna said:


> I am sending a present for everyone to enjoy.  Sometimes it is better to hang out in groups. They just got off the boat this evening.  Hope everyone enjoys their new neighbors.  I think the Boss alpaca needs  to go down there to show them around the island.
> 
> So now we have a gang of alpacas.  They need a gang name.  Something bad....


 This escalated quickly....
(But they are soooo cute! )

What about the Wooly Wonkers?


----------



## Ludmilla

gillianna said:


> The gift shop is selling these to tourists on the island now....


 
Hehe. Selling might be a better idea than storing in socks.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you see one mouse you probably have a mouse problem. They reproduce very quickly. And while they may seem innocuous they can destroy your house pretty fast, chewing on wood, walls, flooring, etc.
> 
> The mice we see around here are the big deer mice that carry lyme and hantavirus. Hantavirus is almost always fatal in humans. And you can contract it very easily from breathing in the virus from mouse urine or droppings. A few years ago a crew member of the TV show Hoarders died of hantavirus after a clean-out of a hoarder's house. Around here public health authorities advise people to use breathing equipment when they clean up mouse droppings.
> 
> The most important thing to do is to find out how they're entering your house and plug up the holes because they're going to keep entering. Relocating them doesn't work because they supposedly can find their way back from a half-mile or more away. I'm skeptical of that but that's what I keep reading.


----------



## gillianna

BigPurseSue said:


> I'm of the opinion that if you see one mouse you probably have a mouse problem. They reproduce very quickly. And while they may seem innocuous they can destroy your house pretty fast, chewing on wood, walls, flooring, etc.
> 
> The mice we see around here are the big deer mice that carry lyme and hantavirus. Hantavirus is almost always fatal in humans. And you can contract it very easily from breathing in the virus from mouse urine or droppings. A few years ago a crew member of the TV show Hoarders died of hantavirus after a clean-out of a hoarder's house. Around here public health authorities advise people to use breathing equipment when they clean up mouse droppings.
> 
> The most important thing to do is to find out how they're entering your house and plug up the holes because they're going to keep entering. Relocating them doesn't work because they supposedly can find their way back from a half-mile or more away. I'm skeptical of that but that's what I keep reading.



We never caught anything in traps or saw more droppings.  I wonder if the droppings were from something stored outside and brought inside.  I have cleaned and recreated every inch of the huge finished basement and never found or saw anything.  Maybe it wasn’t even mouse droppings....  I was paranoid about this for weeks but the hubby vpcleaned and bleached out the one room with 4 windows and full door open.  If I actually found a mouse I would have called a exterminator.  I really rather things be done right if ther is a problem. When I said mice in the basement wouldn’t bother me I meant if I saw one I know it could be taken care of and not actually bite you easily if you saw one versus seeing a raccoon in a room.  I had a new heavy screen door installed which closes shut so nobody can leave it open.


----------



## BigPurseSue

gillianna said:


> We never caught anything in traps or saw more droppings.  I wonder if the droppings were from something stored outside and brought inside.  I have cleaned and recreated every inch of the huge finished basement and never found or saw anything.  Maybe it wasn’t even mouse droppings....  I was paranoid about this for weeks but the hubby vpcleaned and bleached out the one room with 4 windows and full door open.  If I actually found a mouse I would have called a exterminator.  I really rather things be done right if ther is a problem. When I said mice in the basement wouldn’t bother me I meant if I saw one I know it could be taken care of and not actually bite you easily if you saw one versus seeing a raccoon in a room.  I had a new heavy screen door installed which closes shut so nobody can leave it open.



It's good to be vigilant though I don't need to tell you that because you're obviously keeping an eye out. A friend who's a fussy housekeeper found mice in her basement. She suspects they may have originated in a ragtag pile of belongings she's storing for her sister a hoarder. The bird feeder outside was the second suspect. Mouse populations also tend to grow rapidly and migrate from the houses' of neighbors who might not be careful housekeepers. But if you live near a woodland area it's a given you're going to see mice occasionally.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> I use them as some kind of scrapbooks for collages and draw in them.
> This time I tried to find one for drawing. As I use ink the pages need a certain quality.
> Came out empty handed.



That sounds really beautiful! Would love to see your artwork.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Google "Flip Wilson the devil made me do it." When I went to religious grade school all the kids did Geraldine imitations.  Alas parents and teachers did not think it was funny.
> 
> A new license is an exciting way to start a weekend!
> 
> Glad you're feeling better!


Thanks.
Must google. Sounds funny.
I know Dom's work, but other names not familiar. 


gillianna said:


> The gift shop is selling these to tourists on the island now....


Aw! And they are holding little cakes o' earwax.
Perfect.


gillianna said:


> Mice in the basement wouldn’t bother me but a raccoon, fox or skunk which we do have In our development and I have seen all in the yards would be worse. My one neighbor got a bat in her house three times already... my college age kids freak out to see a spider or cricket in the house......


I love bats.
Raccoons, not so much.
Agree with BigPurseSue--living in natural areas means sharing space with nature. Happens.
You have basement in Texas?


Ludmilla said:


> What about the Wooly Wonkers?


Great name!
But they took "gang" idea to heart.


We may have trouble in future.
Has been field chatter of finding motorcycles & loose female alpacas.


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Selling might be a better idea than storing in socks.


Unsure.
Mole rats could serve as informants, about rising gang situation.
Will hear alpaca chatter, during earwax binges. And report to us at Happy Mackerel.


----------



## Murphy47

gillianna said:


> We never caught anything in traps or saw more droppings.  I wonder if the droppings were from something stored outside and brought inside.  I have cleaned and recreated every inch of the huge finished basement and never found or saw anything.  Maybe it wasn’t even mouse droppings....  I was paranoid about this for weeks but the hubby vpcleaned and bleached out the one room with 4 windows and full door open.  If I actually found a mouse I would have called a exterminator.  I really rather things be done right if ther is a problem. When I said mice in the basement wouldn’t bother me I meant if I saw one I know it could be taken care of and not actually bite you easily if you saw one versus seeing a raccoon in a room.  I had a new heavy screen door installed which closes shut so nobody can leave it open.



Mice are nocturnal.


----------



## Murphy47

You won’t usually see them during the day. 
They will come inside when it’s cold or extremely wet. 
They like cotton, paper, cardboard and insulation. 
Dog food is the biggest draw for them so store pet food in plastic containers. 
Snap traps are the most usable. They work quickly and the mouse rarely lingers. 
Don’t try to reuse traps. They can smell it. 
As Spring approaches most female animals will be looking to give birth somewhere warm. Make sure house is closed up so u don’t become a maternity ward.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> That sounds really beautiful! Would love to see your artwork.


Hehe. Would not call it artwork. I‘m just fooling around. 


At the moment I am into those guys.
Saw a pic on the internet from a real artist who is specialist in monsters.
Those are so easy even I can draw them. 
Want to do a book full of those guys and other weird stuff.
But, need to find a good book first. The paper of this one is too thin.


And this is one of the collages.
It is still in the making.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Must google. Sounds funny.
> I know Dom's work, but other names not familiar.
> 
> Aw! And they are holding little cakes o' earwax.
> Perfect.
> 
> I love bats.
> Raccoons, not so much.
> Agree with BigPurseSue--living in natural areas means sharing space with nature. Happens.
> You have basement in Texas?
> 
> Great name!
> But they took "gang" idea to heart.
> View attachment 4328469
> 
> We may have trouble in future.
> Has been field chatter of finding motorcycles & loose female alpacas.
> 
> Unsure.
> Mole rats could serve as informants, about rising gang situation.
> Will hear alpaca chatter, during earwax binges. And report to us at Happy Mackerel.


Ah, no. I think, I am against mole rat informants.
This gives them way too much power.
And something tells me that mole rats should not be in a position of power.
Little no good doers they are.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You won’t usually see them during the day.
> They will come inside when it’s cold or extremely wet.
> They like cotton, paper, cardboard and insulation.
> Dog food is the biggest draw for them so store pet food in plastic containers.
> Snap traps are the most usable. They work quickly and the mouse rarely lingers.
> Don’t try to reuse traps. They can smell it.
> As Spring approaches most female animals will be looking to give birth somewhere warm. Make sure house is closed up so u don’t become a maternity ward.


This talk about mice is somehow unsettling.
And I am a country girl.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Must google. Sounds funny.
> I know Dom's work, but other names not familiar.
> 
> Aw! And they are holding little cakes o' earwax.
> Perfect.
> 
> I love bats.
> Raccoons, not so much.
> Agree with BigPurseSue--living in natural areas means sharing space with nature. Happens.
> You have basement in Texas?
> 
> Great name!
> But they took "gang" idea to heart.
> View attachment 4328469
> 
> We may have trouble in future.
> Has been field chatter of finding motorcycles & loose female alpacas.
> 
> Unsure.
> Mole rats could serve as informants, about rising gang situation.
> Will hear alpaca chatter, during earwax binges. And report to us at Happy Mackerel.



Well, I see a Josefina, Maria Conchitta, Elena, Juan of course, Ramon and Cesar. 
That the Valdez Vicuña family.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Would not call it artwork. I‘m just fooling around.
> View attachment 4328541
> 
> At the moment I am into those guys.
> Saw a pic on the internet from a real artist who is specialist in monsters.
> Those are so easy even I can draw them.
> Want to do a book full of those guys and other weird stuff.
> But, need to find a good book first. The paper of this one is too thin.
> View attachment 4328545
> 
> And this is one of the collages.
> It is still in the making.



Sooo pretty!


----------



## Narnanz

Its Secondhand Sunday here in my hometown...you put out any useable stuff at your front gate and anyone who wants it and can use it takes it free.
Got myself a good pozzie to watch if anyone likes anything.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sooo pretty!


Thank you!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Its Secondhand Sunday here in my hometown...you put out any useable stuff at your front gate and anyone who wants it and can use it takes it free.
> Got myself a good pozzie to watch if anyone likes anything.


This sounds fun! And a good way to get rid of some stuff.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds fun! And a good way to get rid of some stuff.


Yep...smalll outside table and old flyscreen gone already.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Would not call it artwork. I‘m just fooling around.
> View attachment 4328541
> 
> At the moment I am into those guys.
> Saw a pic on the internet from a real artist who is specialist in monsters.
> Those are so easy even I can draw them.
> Want to do a book full of those guys and other weird stuff.
> But, need to find a good book first. The paper of this one is too thin.
> View attachment 4328545
> 
> And this is one of the collages.
> It is still in the making.


 I see forest demons...
Collage is very cool, too.


Ludmilla said:


> Ah, no. I think, I am against mole rat informants.
> This gives them way too much power.
> And something tells me that mole rats should not be in a position of power.
> Little no good doers they are.


Hmmm.
Perhaps you are correct.
Power corrupts tiny brains.
Maybe we must hire undercover alpacas, to plant non-violence ideas amongst gang?


Murphy47 said:


> Well, I see a Josefina, Maria Conchitta, Elena, Juan of course, Ramon and Cesar.
> That the Valdez Vicuña family.


Still really like name, "Chewy."
We need it!


Narnanz said:


> Its Secondhand Sunday here in my hometown...you put out any useable stuff at your front gate and anyone who wants it and can use it takes it free.
> Got myself a good pozzie to watch if anyone likes anything.


What a neat idea!


----------



## Narnanz

All the old iron stakes have now gone plus the curved overhung is also gone....just a lounger left.


----------



## Narnanz

yes @remainsilly ...its a good incentive to recycle instead of dump....its supposed to be from 9am to 12 noon..but Ive seen people drive round at 6pm.....one year the neighbours put their stuff out the night before and we heard people picking it up at 3am.
I put ours out just after 6am...its now 7.30am and one item left.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Would not call it artwork. I‘m just fooling around.
> View attachment 4328541
> 
> At the moment I am into those guys.
> Saw a pic on the internet from a real artist who is specialist in monsters.
> Those are so easy even I can draw them.
> Want to do a book full of those guys and other weird stuff.
> But, need to find a good book first. The paper of this one is too thin.
> View attachment 4328545
> 
> And this is one of the collages.
> It is still in the making.



Those are beautiful, Ludmilla! The "monsters" don't look like monsters to me but rather just curious fellows. The collage pages make me yearn for spring. And remind me of when I was a kid always searching through books for the beautiful pictures. Books never seemed to have enough lovely pictures.

Thank you for sharing your artwork, Ludmilla!  Would love to see more of your book art in the future!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I see forest demons...
> Collage is very cool, too.
> 
> Hmmm.
> Perhaps you are correct.
> Power corrupts tiny brains.
> Maybe we must hire undercover alpacas, to plant non-violence ideas amongst gang?
> 
> Still really like name, "Chewy."
> We need it!
> 
> What a neat idea!



I think we must let the alpacas roam freely around our island. 
They will start behaving sooner or later. I think they are good at heart and the mole rats have done some mischief with them already. Like ganging them up.
Spies just never work out.  
We definitely need a Chewy!

Thank you for the book compliments. 



Narnanz said:


> yes @remainsilly ...its a good incentive to recycle instead of dump....its supposed to be from 9am to 12 noon..but Ive seen people drive round at 6pm.....one year the neighbours put their stuff out the night before and we heard people picking it up at 3am.
> I put ours out just after 6am...its now 7.30am and one item left.



This was fast!
When we have flea markets the building up often starts at 5 am and you have your first customers while you are still busy getting your stuff out of the car.
It is very cool that your stuff was gone so fast.
Do/Did you go looking around, too?



BigPurseSue said:


> Those are beautiful, Ludmilla! The "monsters" don't look like monsters to me but rather just curious fellows. The collage pages make me yearn for spring. And remind me of when I was a kid always searching through books for the beautiful pictures. Books never seemed to have enough lovely pictures.
> 
> Thank you for sharing your artwork, Ludmilla!  Would love to see more of your book art in the future!


Yes, books do have not enough pictures. 
As a child my mother gave me old telephone books to turn them into mysterious books of wonder and magic. I also made collages with old catalogs. Have not done this for years and started again only a little while ago. It is fun. A bit like experimenting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
Woke to snow and rain this morning. 
So, I will stay inside today.
Hope everyone has nice plans!


----------



## Narnanz

Nah @Ludmilla ...just watched everyone grab our stuff....actually been watching little snippets of Friends on insta and laughing a lot....been a really enjoyable day.
Hows yours going?


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Nah @Ludmilla ...just watched everyone grab our stuff....actually been watching little snippets of Friends on insta and laughing a lot....been a really enjoyable day.
> Hows yours going?


Sounds like you had fun. 

I watch the snow chaos right in front of my window. No one cleared the street so cars are sliding around.


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> yes @remainsilly ...its a good incentive to recycle instead of dump....its supposed to be from 9am to 12 noon..but Ive seen people drive round at 6pm.....one year the neighbours put their stuff out the night before and we heard people picking it up at 3am.
> I put ours out just after 6am...its now 7.30am and one item left.


I like it!
Guess we do similar here, for special trash pickup day--when furniture, etc. is allowed.
People scout those mornings.
Also, many will leave stuff at curbs with "free" signs, other days.
Neighbors helping neighbors is nice.


Ludmilla said:


> I think we must let the alpacas roam freely around our island.
> They will start behaving sooner or later. I think they are good at heart and the mole rats have done some mischief with them already. Like ganging them up.
> Spies just never work out.
> We definitely need a Chewy!


 Yes. Spies may be too much.
Agree--let them roam. Sort it out with free will.


I shall canvas hillsides & beaches with propaganda posters. As helpful suggestions.




Ludmilla said:


> Yes, books do have not enough pictures.
> *As a child my mother gave me old telephone books to turn them into mysterious books of wonder and magic. *I also made collages with old catalogs. Have not done this for years and started again only a little while ago. It is fun. A bit like experimenting.


Love this.
I collect old children books, for certain illustrations/artwork. Agree, not so much or such quality work in books, now.



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Woke to snow and rain this morning.
> So, I will stay inside today.
> Hope everyone has nice plans!





Ludmilla said:


> snow chaos



I shall eat ginger pie for breakfast. Then go from there.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I like it!
> Guess we do similar here, for special trash pickup day--when furniture, etc. is allowed.
> People scout those mornings.
> Also, many will leave stuff at curbs with "free" signs, other days.
> Neighbors helping neighbors is nice.
> 
> Yes. Spies may be too much.
> Agree--let them roam. Sort it out with free will.
> View attachment 4329626
> 
> I shall canvas hillsides & beaches with propaganda posters. As helpful suggestions.
> View attachment 4329625
> 
> 
> Love this.
> I collect old children books, for certain illustrations/artwork. Agree, not so much or such quality work in books, now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I shall eat ginger pie for breakfast. Then go from there.
> View attachment 4329636



Maybe we should name one of the Alpacas Ghandi. Or Yoda. And it will becone their natural leader. And teach the other sense and love and such stuff.

Yep. Still snowing. Getting to work will be fun tomorrow. Wish there was something like a close down. 

Yes! Some children books are really nice.  I like illustrations. 

I also like that ginger cake. I am still having some lebkuchen leftovers. Yummy!


----------



## Narnanz

Mmmmmmm Pie!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe we should name one of the Alpacas Ghandi. Or Yoda. And it will becone their natural leader. And teach the other sense and love and such stuff.


Perfect!
If he wears a yoda mask, even better!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Perfect!
> If he wears a yoda mask, even better!
> View attachment 4329766


Good grief. Can he breath through this mask?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. Can he breath through this mask?


Oh yes.
Proper breathing is important, for calm & meditative alpacas.
He cannot see, however.
Which should cause blindness to all evil in world, non-judgemental compassion, plus random episodes of falling down cliffs.
Ah well. Perfection is hard to attain.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Would not call it artwork. I‘m just fooling around.
> View attachment 4328541
> 
> At the moment I am into those guys.
> Saw a pic on the internet from a real artist who is specialist in monsters.
> Those are so easy even I can draw them.
> Want to do a book full of those guys and other weird stuff.
> But, need to find a good book first. The paper of this one is too thin.
> View attachment 4328545
> 
> And this is one of the collages.
> It is still in the making.


I really love your artwork !!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, books do have not enough pictures.
> As a child my mother gave me old telephone books to turn them into mysterious books of wonder and magic. I also made collages with old catalogs. Have not done this for years and started again only a little while ago. It is fun. A bit like experimenting.



The telephone books sound wonderful! Did you keep any? Was your mom artistic? 



remainsilly said:


> I shall eat ginger pie for breakfast. Then go from there.
> View attachment 4329636



Mmmm….. That looks like a work of art too! Was the ginger pie inspired by the pie in Harold & Maud? 

Around here people used to make ginger apples. Take sour apples and boil them for two hours with ginger root. That would sometimes find its way into pies.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Mmmm….. That looks like a work of art too! Was the ginger pie inspired by the pie in Harold & Maud?



https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/ac88592a-0a07-47bd-97e8-3420e08c4646
Ginger apples sound good!
This recipe requires soaking fresh, diced ginger in specific type of rum for 1 hour.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> https://getyarn.io/yarn-clip/ac88592a-0a07-47bd-97e8-3420e08c4646
> Ginger apples sound good!
> This recipe requires soaking fresh, diced ginger in specific type of rum for 1 hour.



Ginger in rum? 

The screenwriter of Harold & Maud was French. So maybe he was thinking "Would you like a ginger tart"? Or maybe he was thinking of ginger as a verb, as in "to ginger --> to liven someone up."


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Ginger in rum?
> 
> The screenwriter of Harold & Maud was French. So maybe he was thinking "Would you like a ginger tart"? Or maybe he was thinking of ginger as a verb, as in "to ginger --> to liven someone up."


Rum distills ginger flavor, to infuse it through pie filling.
To avoid, "Holy f***!" shock moments. If bite/flavor only in random chunks.

Oooooooh, let me wear over-analyzing film critic beret a mo'--
believe ginger pie is metaphor=of Maude.
She offers Harold a taste of her lifestyle, outlook, goals. And self.
Which he accepts. Then begins to change, after that moment.
Ginger=red haired. 
Honestly, if Maude's outgoing attitude, inner courage & zeal for life were a flavor...yes, ginger pie.
Agree with your verb idea.
Definitely.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Rum distills ginger flavor, to infuse it through pie filling.
> To avoid, "Holy f***!" shock moments. If bite/flavor only in random chunks.
> 
> Oooooooh, let me wear over-analyzing film critic beret a mo'--
> believe ginger pie is metaphor=of Maude.
> She offers Harold a taste of her lifestyle, outlook, goals. And self.
> Which he accepts. Then begins to change, after that moment.
> Ginger=red haired.
> Honestly, if Maude's outgoing attitude, inner courage & zeal for life were a flavor...yes, ginger pie.
> Agree with your verb idea.
> Definitely.



Exactly! I was also intrigued by the reference in the movie and flipped through my cookbooks searching for a ginger pie recipe. Was it a shoofly pie with ginger? A pie with a gingersnap crust? Or maybe the screenwriter was remembering a ginger tart in some French café? Then realized it's a metaphor for Maud and what she's serving up. 

Little puzzles like this make art fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Oh yes.
> Proper breathing is important, for calm & meditative alpacas.
> He cannot see, however.
> Which should cause blindness to all evil in world, non-judgemental compassion, plus random episodes of falling down cliffs.
> Ah well. Perfection is hard to attain.


He is going to fall from a cliff! 
No masks for alpacas!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I really love your artwork !!!


Thank you! 


BigPurseSue said:


> The telephone books sound wonderful! Did you keep any? Was your mom artistic?
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmm….. That looks like a work of art too! Was the ginger pie inspired by the pie in Harold & Maud?
> 
> Around here people used to make ginger apples. Take sour apples and boil them for two hours with ginger root. That would sometimes find its way into pies.


There is somewhere some telephone book left, but it definitely not a good one. I used to play with those altered telephone books and they where eventually destroyed. Also, a few years ago I sent many of my children’s paintings into the dustbin.

My mother is not really artistic. She knits, but lacks patience for sitting around. Father is not artistic either. It must have skipped one or two generations as my two siblings do creative stuff, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Watched Harold and Maude only once and this was almost 20 years ago. Might need to rewatch it. 
And look out for that tasty ginger pie. 


Happy Monday everyone.
Here, the world is lying under a magical white snow blanket. Unfortunately, this does not mean that the office is closed down. 
I will have to fight the elements soon.
Hope you are all having a great day!


----------



## Narnanz

Had a Oh My God moment...counted my bags...36 and Im sure Ive missed a few....I need to go into therapy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Had a Oh My God moment...counted my bags...36 and Im sure Ive missed a few....I need to go into therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330332


We have about the same number. Let me join you in therapy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Winter!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Narnanz said:


> Had a Oh My God moment...counted my bags...36 and Im sure Ive missed a few....I need to go into therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330332



But look how organized you are!

I will join you and Ludmilla in therapy. Can we bring an alpaca?


----------



## Narnanz

BigPurseSue said:


> But look how organized you are!
> 
> I will join you and Ludmilla in therapy. Can we bring an alpaca?


Or two!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Narnanz said:


> Or two!



Yes, yes! Two. Or three. 

Question: If you have a herd of therapy alpacas do you actually need therapy?


----------



## Narnanz

BigPurseSue said:


> Yes, yes! Two. Or three.
> 
> Question: If you have a herd of therapy alpacas do you actually need therapy?


And would I need antihistermines?


----------



## Ludmilla

I think a herd of alpacas will help us tremendously! We will forget handbags as soon as we pet alpacas! 
Excellent plan all in all.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’ve been sitting here giggling at the therapy comment, I would love to join you all with the alpacas!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve been sitting here giggling at the therapy comment, I would love to join you all with the alpacas!!


How are you? Is your cold any better?
Alpacas will help against your cold, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Time for a bit bag porn....


Still in my Tuscany leather bag.
And here an alpaca, in case any one gets bag lust.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How are you? Is your cold any better?
> Alpacas will help against your cold, too!


I’m ok ended up at urgent care Friday nite, antibiotic and steroids I almost have my voice back .


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m ok ended up at urgent care Friday nite, antibiotic and steroids I almost have my voice back .



Boo on ER as they never have a George Clooney look a like. 
Just short tubby guys who did not apply enough deodorant for the entire shift. 
Sorry for radio silence d ladies. 
NOT ONE post showed up until just now when I pulled the at at th Corner Bar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m ok ended up at urgent care Friday nite, antibiotic and steroids I almost have my voice back .


Argh! This sounds serious! 
Get well soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on ER as they never have a George Clooney look a like.
> Just short tubby guys who did not apply enough deodorant for the entire shift.
> Sorry for radio silence d ladies.
> NOT ONE post showed up until just now when I pulled the at at th Corner Bar.


True about George C.

So you missed all the alpaca fun? Boo!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> He is going to fall from a cliff!
> No masks for alpacas!


All freedom entails risk.
Am sure our island cliffs are sandy.


Ludmilla said:


> Watched Harold and Maude only once and this was almost 20 years ago. Might need to rewatch it.
> And look out for that tasty ginger pie.
> 
> 
> Happy Monday everyone.
> Here, the world is lying under a magical white snow blanket. Unfortunately, this does not mean that the office is closed down.
> I will have to fight the elements soon.
> Hope you are all having a great day!


1st time saw movie was LAST MONTH!
But is a winner.

I hate to break it to winter storm land--but am cycling in shorts & short sleeves today.
Foggy mist, warming rapidly.


Narnanz said:


> Had a Oh My God moment...counted my bags...36 and Im sure Ive missed a few....I need to go into therapy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330332


Agreed, very well organized
That basket one is giving me happy fits.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4330374
> 
> Winter!


 
Only the lamp gives me hope, here.


Ludmilla said:


> I think a herd of alpacas will help us tremendously! We will forget handbags as soon as we pet alpacas!
> Excellent plan all in all.


Eagerly awaiting 1st islander's tale--of trying to get "emotional support alpaca" onto airplane.


Ludmilla said:


> Time for a bit bag porn....
> View attachment 4330532
> 
> Still in my Tuscany leather bag.
> And here an alpaca, in case any one gets bag lust.
> View attachment 4330533


Really great bag.

That alpaca's face made me choose toast, over pie, for breakfast today.
Obviously, they are healing inner evil...


Tomsmom said:


> I’m ok ended up at urgent care Friday nite, antibiotic and steroids I almost have my voice back .


Wow. Glad you are improving.
Rough flu season this time.


Murphy47 said:


> Sorry for radio silence d ladies.
> NOT ONE post showed up until just now when I pulled the at at th Corner Bar.


Glad you're back!
I keep getting annoying pop-ups--asking that I sign up for updates about useless purseblog.
Guess that's f***ing up updates?


----------



## remainsilly

1st daffodils from garden:


The poetry of roadside grasses:


----------



## Narnanz

This is the second basket Ive found thrifting...gave the first ,which was slightly larger , to a workmate.
I need to give this one a clean...its a bit icky inside.
Trying to post a photo of it...no dice...wont let me do it.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> All freedom entails risk.
> Am sure our island cliffs are sandy.
> 
> 1st time saw movie was LAST MONTH!
> But is a winner.
> 
> I hate to break it to winter storm land--but am cycling in shorts & short sleeves today.
> Foggy mist, warming rapidly.
> 
> Agreed, very well organized
> That basket one is giving me happy fits.
> 
> 
> Only the lamp gives me hope, here.
> 
> Eagerly awaiting 1st islander's tale--of trying to get "emotional support alpaca" onto airplane.
> 
> Really great bag.
> 
> That alpaca's face made me choose toast, over pie, for breakfast today.
> Obviously, they are healing inner evil...
> 
> Wow. Glad you are improving.
> Rough flu season this time.
> 
> Glad you're back!
> I keep getting annoying pop-ups--asking that I sign up for updates about useless purseblog.
> Guess that's f***ing up updates?


Ah, well. I an quite happy in winter storm land.  Days with snow are much less than days without snow during the year. So, I am fine with snow days. 

Hehe. I like the idea of an emotional support alpaca. I would take it to the office.

One with teeth would be great... say hello to emotional and moral support at the office alpaca:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> 1st daffodils from garden:
> View attachment 4330745
> 
> The poetry of roadside grasses:
> View attachment 4330746


Haha. We are faaaaaar away from daffodils!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> This is the second basket Ive found thrifting...gave the first ,which was slightly larger , to a workmate.
> I need to give this one a clean...its a bit icky inside.
> Trying to post a photo of it...no dice...wont let me do it.


I do have problems with posting pics a lot... looking forward to your basket pic!


----------



## Narnanz

Different device..let's see if this works?


----------



## gillianna

I also see someone bought a bad unicorn to the island.   These two were found together outside the bar last night.


----------



## Narnanz

Thank God its alpacas not llamas.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I like the idea of an emotional support alpaca. I would take it to the office.
> 
> One with teeth would be great... say hello to emotional and moral support at the office alpaca:


I want to click >150 likes for this--but forum allows 1.

My new road cycling support alpaca was paralyzed as youngster. But found a new way to roll.




Narnanz said:


> Different device..let's see if this works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330791


Love the weave on this. Such quality. 


Narnanz said:


> Thank God its alpacas not llamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330908


OMG, perfect!!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

I had better be 30 years younger in a few weeks after buying this!


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> I had better be 30 years younger in a few weeks after buying this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331046



I can tell that you will be fabulous!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Different device..let's see if this works?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330791


Oooh, my mother has a similar at home. She uses it for decoration.
In former times we used it for German version of Thanksgiving: Children carrying flower decorated baskets filled with food (like suger, salt, noodles,...) to the church where everything was brought to the altar and then given to the poor. No idea if they still do this. Have not been to church since ages.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Thank God its alpacas not llamas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4330908


Llamas are evil. My moral support at the office alpaca looks a bit like that. I fear it is a llama. 
Bad for my colleagues good for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I want to click >150 likes for this--but forum allows 1.
> 
> My new road cycling support alpaca was paralyzed as youngster. But found a new way to roll.
> View attachment 4331028
> 
> 
> Love the weave on this. Such quality.
> 
> OMG, perfect!!!!!
> View attachment 4331030
> 
> View attachment 4331030


Hopefully, poor alpaca did not get hit by a biker.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I had better be 30 years younger in a few weeks after buying this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331046


Looks great!


----------



## Ludmilla

It is Tuesday again on the Island.
I have told the moral support alpaca/llama that we are having a meeting with the boss today. 
Hopefully, the little black devil is coming over.  As support of whatever kind is needed.
I am all in for some biting, spitting and a good kicking.

What are you all up to?


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> It is Tuesday again on the Island.
> I have told the moral support alpaca/llama that we are having a meeting with the boss today. [emoji14]
> Hopefully, the little black devil is coming over.  As support of whatever kind is needed.
> I am all in for some biting, spitting and a good kicking.
> 
> What are you all up to?


Quiz night at my local ...eat food and tell tales..and come 4th again probably.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Narnanz said:


> I had better be 30 years younger in a few weeks after buying this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4331046



 My mom went shopping with her friend. Her friend was 96. They went to Macy's and hit the cosmetics counter. You know where I'm going with this right? Her friend bought several hundred dollars worth of anti-aging eye and face creams. My mother tried frantically to talk her out of it. She was afraid her friend's children would call her and blame her for talking their 96-year-old mom into buying anti-aging creams. My mom is the sort of person who gets blamed for a lot of things. 

A week later my mom's friend called her very upset. None of the anti-aging creams had worked! She still looked 96! So they went back to Macy's in a huff (I was afraid to ask who drove). And they raised pandemonium at the cosmetics counter...and at customer service...and to anyone else who would listen at Macy's. How dare Macy's sell such shoddy products! 




Ludmilla said:


> Llamas are evil. My moral support at the office alpaca looks a bit like that. I fear it is a llama.
> Bad for my colleagues good for me.



According to Google there are therapy alpacas in Germany. Specifically Berlin. Which I think would be a good place to have therapy alpacas. Apparently Berlin is therapy-alpaca-friendly.


----------



## Narnanz

Yep...4th again in the quiz.


----------



## Murphy47

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom went shopping with her friend. Her friend was 96. They went to Macy's and hit the cosmetics counter. You know where I'm going with this right? Her friend bought several hundred dollars worth of anti-aging eye and face creams. My mother tried frantically to talk her out of it. She was afraid her friend's children would call her and blame her for talking their 96-year-old mom into buying anti-aging creams. My mom is the sort of person who gets blamed for a lot of things.
> 
> A week later my mom's friend called her very upset. None of the anti-aging creams had worked! She still looked 96! So they went back to Macy's in a huff (I was afraid to ask who drove). And they raised pandemonium at the cosmetics counter...and at customer service...and to anyone else who would listen at Macy's. How dare Macy's sell such shoddy products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Google there are therapy alpacas in Germany. Specifically Berlin. Which I think would be a good place to have therapy alpacas. Apparently Berlin is therapy-alpaca-friendly.



This is one of the funniest stories I’ve read in a long time! 
Glad the ladies are living their best life!!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Have not been to church since ages.


My sil will invite you to hers.
So they can save your evilly heathen soul, sell you "faith" books/dvds & squeeze %tithe from your monthly salary.


Ludmilla said:


> Hopefully, poor alpaca did not get hit by a biker.


Evilly heathen.
Bikers only punch car windows, not alpacas.


Ludmilla said:


> What are you all up to?


Cycling adventure with friend.
Believe sandwiches are involved.
Also working on vacation reservations.


Narnanz said:


> Quiz night at my local ...eat food and tell tales..and come 4th again probably.


Was invited to quiz night on S. island. Good way to catch up with friends regularly.


BigPurseSue said:


> A week later my mom's friend called her very upset. None of the anti-aging creams had worked! She still looked 96!


 My inner cynic thinks anti-aging creams are a crock o' sh!t.
Right below diet teas & fat reducing herbal pills.
However, my inner cynic also believes that facebook was invented by demons wearing sulphur cologne.


BigPurseSue said:


> According to Google there are therapy alpacas in Germany. Specifically Berlin.


Ah, Berlin. This explains much.


----------



## Tomsmom

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom went shopping with her friend. Her friend was 96. They went to Macy's and hit the cosmetics counter. You know where I'm going with this right? Her friend bought several hundred dollars worth of anti-aging eye and face creams. My mother tried frantically to talk her out of it. She was afraid her friend's children would call her and blame her for talking their 96-year-old mom into buying anti-aging creams. My mom is the sort of person who gets blamed for a lot of things.
> 
> A week later my mom's friend called her very upset. None of the anti-aging creams had worked! She still looked 96! So they went back to Macy's in a huff (I was afraid to ask who drove). And they raised pandemonium at the cosmetics counter...and at customer service...and to anyone else who would listen at Macy's. How dare Macy's sell such shoddy products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Google there are therapy alpacas in Germany. Specifically Berlin. Which I think would be a good place to have therapy alpacas. Apparently Berlin is therapy-alpaca-friendly.


Oh my goodness!  I would have loved to be a passerby during the return phase!  Lol!!


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom went shopping with her friend. Her friend was 96. They went to Macy's and hit the cosmetics counter. You know where I'm going with this right? Her friend bought several hundred dollars worth of anti-aging eye and face creams. My mother tried frantically to talk her out of it. She was afraid her friend's children would call her and blame her for talking their 96-year-old mom into buying anti-aging creams. My mom is the sort of person who gets blamed for a lot of things.
> 
> A week later my mom's friend called her very upset. None of the anti-aging creams had worked! She still looked 96! So they went back to Macy's in a huff (I was afraid to ask who drove). And they raised pandemonium at the cosmetics counter...and at customer service...and to anyone else who would listen at Macy's. How dare Macy's sell such shoddy products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Google there are therapy alpacas in Germany. Specifically Berlin. Which I think would be a good place to have therapy alpacas. Apparently Berlin is therapy-alpaca-friendly.


I love the story about your mother.
Would have loved to see pandemonium. 

Berlin?! 
Only 2 things come into my mind regarding Berlin.
$hithole.
Capital slum.
Therapy alpacas will not help them.
Fire might.


Murphy47 said:


> This is one of the funniest stories I’ve read in a long time!
> Glad the ladies are living their best life!!!!


They would be perfect for our island.


remainsilly said:


> My sil will invite you to hers.
> So they can save your evilly heathen soul, sell you "faith" books/dvds & squeeze %tithe from your monthly salary.
> 
> Evilly heathen.
> Bikers only punch car windows, not alpacas.
> 
> Cycling adventure with friend.
> Believe sandwiches are involved.
> Also working on vacation reservations.
> 
> Was invited to quiz night on S. island. Good way to catch up with friends regularly.
> 
> My inner cynic thinks anti-aging creams are a crock o' sh!t.
> Right below diet teas & fat reducing herbal pills.
> However, my inner cynic also believes that facebook was invented by demons wearing sulphur cologne.
> 
> Ah, Berlin. This explains much.


Bikers here are the worst.
They would hit everything. Even alpacas.
Oooooh! Sandwiches. My evilly heathen soul is all in.


Narnanz said:


> Yep...4th again in the quiz.


Maybe we should do some quiz around here, too.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> My sil will invite you to hers.
> So they can save your evilly heathen soul, sell you "faith" books/dvds & squeeze %tithe from your monthly salary.
> 
> Evilly heathen.
> Bikers only punch car windows, not alpacas.
> 
> Cycling adventure with friend.
> Believe sandwiches are involved.
> Also working on vacation reservations.
> 
> Was invited to quiz night on S. island. Good way to catch up with friends regularly.
> 
> My inner cynic thinks anti-aging creams are a crock o' sh!t.
> Right below diet teas & fat reducing herbal pills.
> However, my inner cynic also believes that facebook was invented by demons wearing sulphur cologne.
> 
> Ah, Berlin. This explains much.



Then we should go on a “learning trip


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning, ladies!
It‘s already Wednesday — and 2 more days unti Mr Gonzo has his first voyage! 
Hope everyone is having a happy day.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Bikers only punch car windows, not alpacas.
> 
> Cycling adventure with friend.
> Believe sandwiches are involved.
> Also working on vacation reservations.
> 
> Was invited to quiz night on S. island. Good way to catch up with friends regularly.
> 
> My inner cynic thinks anti-aging creams are a crock o' sh!t.
> Right below diet teas & fat reducing herbal pills.
> However, my inner cynic also believes that facebook was invented by demons wearing sulphur cologne.
> 
> Ah, Berlin. This explains much.





My mother's sister, who is in her late-90s, has beautiful dewy soft skin. The theory is that all her life she wore heavy makeup, she never left the house without it even as a teenager, so it may have blocked UV rays, and all the other elements. 

Her sisters who wore makeup sparingly have not been so lucky skin-wise. 

I once punched a car window. The driver got out and slapped me. 



Ludmilla said:


> I love the story about your mother.
> Would have loved to see pandemonium.
> 
> Berlin?!
> Only 2 things come into my mind regarding Berlin.
> $hithole.
> Capital slum.
> Therapy alpacas will not help them.
> Fire might.
> 
> They would be perfect for our island.
> 
> Bikers here are the worst.
> They would hit everything. Even alpacas.



The bikers here are pretty bad too. (And realize RemainSilly that I say this as a former cross-country biker.) 

Bikers zooming down the sidewalk frequently hit my DH and his seeing-eye dog. He claims that he's come to recognize what electronic devices they are distracted by by the distinctive sound of the biker and their electronic device hitting the sidewalk. Bikers falling with an ipod make one easily identifiable sound while a biker rolling over the pavement with a bouncing MP3 player make another sound. Fortunately neither he nor his guide dog have ever been hurt, although he claims to have heard bikers laying on the ground moaning and electronic devices smashed. 

Tonight while grocery shopping I spotted a Valentine's Day card with an alpaca!  Omigosh how I wanted to buy them all and send them to everyone!

Your comments about Berlin Ludmilla are very funny!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Berlin?!
> Only 2 things come into my mind regarding Berlin.
> $hithole.
> Capital slum.
> Therapy alpacas will not help them.
> Fire might.



Awwww, poor Berlin.
But it sells such delicious chocolates.


Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh! Sandwiches. My evilly heathen soul is all in.


Was surprise sale on ice creams at local shop.
Imagine cycling with double-scoop cones in hands.
Bit melty. So tasty.


Ludmilla said:


> Good morning, ladies!
> It‘s already Wednesday — and 2 more days unti Mr Gonzo has his first voyage!
> Hope everyone is having a happy day.


 GONZO! GONZO! GONZO!
I tried to post bag photo yesterday.
Unable. Forum is f***ed up again.
Maybe next week.


BigPurseSue said:


> Her sisters who wore makeup sparingly have not been so lucky skin-wise.
> 
> I once punched a car window. The driver got out and slapped me.


I wear no makeup.
Guess will come a time when no one says I look much younger than actually am.
 Meh.

You were slapped. Did you file any charges?
I had witness present--another driver who stopped to help. After fool  threatened/endangered my bicycle on roadway.
Perhaps not my best, punching window & screaming decision.
But I'd do it again, same situation.
As if my life matters less than speeding to drive-thru food...


BigPurseSue said:


> The bikers here are pretty bad too. (And realize RemainSilly that I say this as a former cross-country biker.)
> 
> Bikers zooming down the sidewalk


And there it is--sidewalks.
Only douchebags & dumb kids cycle on sidewalks.
Vehicles belong on roadways. Signaling for turns, stopping at red lights, equipped legally, whole thing.
Similar viewpoint to all dogs being banned from places, after dickheads loose their untrained & wild animals there. Then refuse to pick up poop.


----------



## Mariapia

BigPurseSue said:


> My mom went shopping with her friend. Her friend was 96. They went to Macy's and hit the cosmetics counter. You know where I'm going with this right? Her friend bought several hundred dollars worth of anti-aging eye and face creams. My mother tried frantically to talk her out of it. She was afraid her friend's children would call her and blame her for talking their 96-year-old mom into buying anti-aging creams. My mom is the sort of person who gets blamed for a lot of things.
> 
> A week later my mom's friend called her very upset. None of the anti-aging creams had worked! She still looked 96! So they went back to Macy's in a huff (I was afraid to ask who drove). And they raised pandemonium at the cosmetics counter...and at customer service...and to anyone else who would listen at Macy's. How dare Macy's sell such shoddy products!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> According to Google there are therapy alpacas in Germany. Specifically Berlin. Which I think would be a good place to have therapy alpacas. Apparently Berlin is therapy-alpaca-friendly.


I love that story about your mom's friend!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
I have been very busy  in the last few days and I can see that you have not lost your sense of humour...
Your posts are brilliant.
Today I am having lunch with my best friend.
I met her at an ATM machine about 10 years ago. She was looking around and seemed scared of withdrawing money with so many people on the sidewalk. 
I offered to stay behind her until she got the money.
Then we talked for three or four minutes and decided to go on with the conversation at a nearby outdoor café.
It was instant friendship! 
Friendship at first sight.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have been very busy  in the last few days and I can see that you have not lost your sense of humour...
> Your posts are brilliant.
> Today I am having lunch with my best friend.
> I met her at an ATM machine about 10 years ago. She was looking around and seemed scared of withdrawing money with so many people on the sidewalk.
> I offered to stay behind her until she got the money.
> Then we talked for three or four minutes and decided to go on with the conversation at a nearby outdoor café.
> It was instant friendship!
> Friendship at first sight.



Lively story! Hope u have a great munch.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> My mother's sister, who is in her late-90s, has beautiful dewy soft skin. The theory is that all her life she wore heavy makeup, she never left the house without it even as a teenager, so it may have blocked UV rays, and all the other elements.
> 
> Her sisters who wore makeup sparingly have not been so lucky skin-wise.
> 
> I once punched a car window. The driver got out and slapped me.
> 
> 
> 
> The bikers here are pretty bad too. (And realize RemainSilly that I say this as a former cross-country biker.)
> 
> Bikers zooming down the sidewalk frequently hit my DH and his seeing-eye dog. He claims that he's come to recognize what electronic devices they are distracted by by the distinctive sound of the biker and their electronic device hitting the sidewalk. Bikers falling with an ipod make one easily identifiable sound while a biker rolling over the pavement with a bouncing MP3 player make another sound. Fortunately neither he nor his guide dog have ever been hurt, although he claims to have heard bikers laying on the ground moaning and electronic devices smashed.
> 
> Tonight while grocery shopping I spotted a Valentine's Day card with an alpaca!  Omigosh how I wanted to buy them all and send them to everyone!
> 
> Your comments about Berlin Ludmilla are very funny!


Regarding wrinkles I think it has a lot to do with genes. And smoking kills any skin.

Bikers here are often a danger to pedestrians and cars alike. Unfortunately.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Awwww, poor Berlin.
> But it sells such delicious chocolates.
> 
> Was surprise sale on ice creams at local shop.
> Imagine cycling with double-scoop cones in hands.
> Bit melty. So tasty.
> 
> GONZO! GONZO! GONZO!
> I tried to post bag photo yesterday.
> Unable. Forum is f***ed up again.
> Maybe next week.
> 
> I wear no makeup.
> Guess will come a time when no one says I look much younger than actually am.
> Meh.
> 
> You were slapped. Did you file any charges?
> I had witness present--another driver who stopped to help. After fool  threatened/endangered my bicycle on roadway.
> Perhaps not my best, punching window & screaming decision.
> But I'd do it again, same situation.
> As if my life matters less than speeding to drive-thru food...
> 
> And there it is--sidewalks.
> Only douchebags & dumb kids cycle on sidewalks.
> Vehicles belong on roadways. Signaling for turns, stopping at red lights, equipped legally, whole thing.
> Similar viewpoint to all dogs being banned from places, after dickheads loose their untrained & wild animals there. Then refuse to pick up poop.


No pity for Berlin. Pretty please. Will not comment any further on that place.

Hmpf. Want to see your bag pic! 
Hehe. I agree about everything you say about traffic rules! 

Oooooh! Ice cream sale. That‘s great!
I am still eating lebkuchen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have been very busy  in the last few days and I can see that you have not lost your sense of humour...
> Your posts are brilliant.
> Today I am having lunch with my best friend.
> I met her at an ATM machine about 10 years ago. She was looking around and seemed scared of withdrawing money with so many people on the sidewalk.
> I offered to stay behind her until she got the money.
> Then we talked for three or four minutes and decided to go on with the conversation at a nearby outdoor café.
> It was instant friendship!
> Friendship at first sight.


Hello Mariapia! 
Very happy to see you!
That is a lovely story about friendship. I hope you had tons of fun today! 
What bag did you carry?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Mariapia!
> Very happy to see you!
> That is a lovely story about friendship. I hope you had tons of fun today!
> What bag did you carry?


Hello Ludmilla!
As we were having lunch outside, I knew I had to put my bag on a cement floor....
Better safe than sorry, I carried one of my my Longchamp...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4332789
> 
> Hello Ludmilla!
> As we were having lunch outside, I knew I had to put my bag on a cement floor....
> Better safe than sorry, I carried one of my my Longchamp...



A wise move! 
Happy to see my fav chair once again!


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> I have been very busy  in the last few days and I can see that you have not lost your sense of humour...
> Your posts are brilliant.
> Today I am having lunch with my best friend.
> I met her at an ATM machine about 10 years ago. She was looking around and seemed scared of withdrawing money with so many people on the sidewalk.
> I offered to stay behind her until she got the money.
> Then we talked for three or four minutes and decided to go on with the conversation at a nearby outdoor café.
> It was instant friendship!
> Friendship at first sight.


Very nice story.
Friends as this are rare--treasure her.

When finally met another islander irl, felt something similar. Instant knowing & caring. Very cool.


Ludmilla said:


> Regarding wrinkles I think it has a lot to do with genes. And smoking kills any skin.





Ludmilla said:


> Hmpf. Want to see your bag pic!


Oh, lookie!
It will upload today.


Tomorrow may be different story...
(mulberry bayswater in poppy red nvt, coach pig charm, lv "superstition" classic bandeau in rose)


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4332789
> 
> Hello Ludmilla!
> As we were having lunch outside, I knew I had to put my bag on a cement floor....
> Better safe than sorry, I carried one of my my Longchamp...


How evil is it that I put *all *of my bags on cement floors...?


----------



## remainsilly

Oooooooh!
Today's bag uploaded, too!
Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Oooooooh!
> Today's bag uploaded, too!
> Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action


Very nice!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4332789
> 
> Hello Ludmilla!
> As we were having lunch outside, I knew I had to put my bag on a cement floor....
> Better safe than sorry, I carried one of my my Longchamp...


Perfect bag for the occasion! 


remainsilly said:


> Very nice story.
> Friends as this are rare--treasure her.
> 
> When finally met another islander irl, felt something similar. Instant knowing & caring. Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, lookie!
> It will upload today.
> View attachment 4332966
> 
> Tomorrow may be different story...
> (mulberry bayswater in poppy red nvt, coach pig charm, lv "superstition" classic bandeau in rose)
> 
> How evil is it that I put *all *of my bags on cement floors...?


I see the Coach pig charm on your Bays! That red is so vibrant.

It is very cool to see someone for the first time and to know this person at once. 


Tomsmom said:


> Very nice!!


How are you?


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Very nice story.
> Friends as this are rare--treasure her.
> 
> When finally met another islander irl, felt something similar. Instant knowing & caring. Very cool.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, lookie!
> It will upload today.
> View attachment 4332966
> 
> Tomorrow may be different story...
> (mulberry bayswater in poppy red nvt, coach pig charm, lv "superstition" classic bandeau in rose)
> 
> How evil is it that I put *all *of my bags on cement floors...?


Great pic, remainsilly! 
And the bear is to die for too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Perfect bag for the occasion!
> 
> I see the Coach pig charm on your Bays! That red is so vibrant.
> 
> It is very cool to see someone for the first time and to know this person at once.
> 
> How are you?


Ludmilla you are so sweet!  I’m much better, voice is mostly back


----------



## Mariapia

Today no cement floor in sight 
Charlie is finally out of the closet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ludmilla you are so sweet!  I’m much better, voice is mostly back


Glad to hear that you are better!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4333215
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today no cement floor in sight
> Charlie is finally out of the closet.


That bag is so very pretty!


----------



## remainsilly

Thanks for bag compliments, islanders.
@Ludmilla Yes, enjoying pig charm a lot. Has a cute ickle-wickle snouty face! 
Several of my bags are, "Oh God! That will not last & will show wear!" category--according to threads on tpf.
Which I ignored, apparently.
Red bayswater & iena= still going strong.

@Tomsmom Glad voice improved.

@Mariapia Nice looking Charlie!
-------
Note to self: never trust Man to make vacation reservations.
"Deer visit daily!" I may die.

What most see(top photo) versus what I see.


----------



## remainsilly

Question:
Which bag for tactical knife shopping trip?
I'm thinking vicster.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks for bag compliments, islanders.
> @Ludmilla Yes, enjoying pig charm a lot. Has a cute ickle-wickle snouty face!
> Several of my bags are, "Oh God! That will not last & will show wear!" category--according to threads on tpf.
> Which I ignored, apparently.
> Red bayswater & iena= still going strong.
> 
> @Tomsmom Glad voice improved.
> 
> @Mariapia Nice looking Charlie!
> -------
> Note to self: never trust Man to make vacation reservations.
> "Deer visit daily!" I may die.
> 
> What most see(top photo) versus what I see.


Sometimes you just have have the bags you like - and not listen to tpf. 
Haha. Read vaccination instead of vacation.
You should be fine as long as you do not touch tge deer. 


remainsilly said:


> Question:
> Which bag for tactical knife shopping trip?
> I'm thinking vicster.


Vicster sounds good.
Black bags are perfect for buying knives.
When will vacation take place?


----------



## Ludmilla

Almost ready to go out.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4333527
> 
> Almost ready to go out.


Whoooohooooo!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

New shoeseys as my feetseys are soreseys.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Whoooohooooo!!!!


Whoooooooo!, 


Narnanz said:


> New shoeseys as my feetseys are soreseys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334076


Aw! Cute dog! Looks like she wants a cup of tea. 
Your new shoes are nice.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4333527
> 
> Almost ready to go out.


Is it her maiden voyage?


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> New shoeseys as my feetseys are soreseys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334076


Lovely shoes... I used to have a pair of Asics and they were both pretty, light weight and comfortable.
Congrats on your purchase, Narnanz.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Is it her maiden voyage?


First voyage today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Weekend came early. 
Father was diagnosed with zoster on Tuesday. Yesterday the strange rash around my eyes was back. 
My colleague panicked and sent me home so I can visit doctor. Appointment later this afternoon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ooops. Forgot to post the therapy alpaca together with Speedy....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes you just have have the bags you like - and not listen to tpf.
> Haha. Read vaccination instead of vacation.
> You should be fine as long as you do not touch tge deer.
> 
> Vicster sounds good.
> Black bags are perfect for buying knives.
> When will vacation take place?


Agreed. I take most tpf advice with block o' salt & earplugs. 
Are a few ideas I found helpful, though.

Later this month--rough start to year, so escaping for a bit.
I must race by stomach-turning deer licky noses & flicky ears, to jump into the canoes.
Dog is going along. Plus, I should have a nice new knife.
 Psychic Silly predicts all will be well.


Ludmilla said:


> Weekend came early.
> Father was diagnosed with zoster on Tuesday. Yesterday the strange rash around my eyes was back.
> My colleague panicked and sent me home so I can visit doctor. Appointment later this afternoon.


Rough. Hang in.


Ludmilla said:


> Ooops. Forgot to post the therapy alpaca together with Speedy....
> View attachment 4334305


GO, GONZO! Looking great in speedy-land!

This alpaca reminds me of characters from tv series, _Northern Exposure_.
Which I also missed, when released--so am watching now.
Love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> First voyage today!
> View attachment 4334302


Absolutely beautiful!!  Enjoy !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Weekend came early.
> Father was diagnosed with zoster on Tuesday. Yesterday the strange rash around my eyes was back.
> My colleague panicked and sent me home so I can visit doctor. Appointment later this afternoon.


Oh no hopefully it’s nothing big. Thinking of you !


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Agreed. I take most tpf advice with block o' salt & earplugs.
> Are a few ideas I found helpful, though.
> 
> Later this month--rough start to year, so escaping for a bit.
> I must race by stomach-turning deer licky noses & flicky ears, to jump into the canoes.
> Dog is going along. Plus, I should have a nice new knife.
> Psychic Silly predicts all will be well.
> 
> Rough. Hang in.
> 
> GO, GONZO! Looking great in speedy-land!
> 
> This alpaca reminds me of characters from tv series, _Northern Exposure_.
> Which I also missed, when released--so am watching now.
> Love it!


Sounds like a real adventure vacation!
Deers are shy. I bet you will see none. 


Tomsmom said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!  Enjoy !


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> Oh no hopefully it’s nothing big. Thinking of you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Update....
Mr Gonzo had an exciting first outing!
First long train ride.
Then hawkeye mother seeing new bag.
Off to the doctor to face sniffing doctor with a cold (I was his last patient for that day).
Eye rash seems to be allergy.
I suggested allergy against office.
He thinks is food allergy. His main suspects: red wine  and chocolate 
Told doctor that as long as I do not have allergic shocks I will definitely not hear anything like that. 
Discussed father‘s zoster and asthma.
Then home.
Where Gonzo had to be emptied so mother could test weight.
Her comment: it is lightweight and it looks nice. Where did you get it?
I said that I bought it in the store of that brand. 

Now I need a beer. Hopefully no allergies there.


----------



## remainsilly

_Northern Exposure_ wisdom--
	

		
			
		

		
	



ahead of its time in 1993:


Paperwhites scenting room + assorted:


----------



## Narnanz

Just some spoons.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> _Northern Exposure_ wisdom--
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334841
> 
> ahead of its time in 1993:
> 
> 
> Paperwhites scenting room + assorted:
> View attachment 4334842



Hehe. I do not understand much in that video. They sound a bit like the teacher in Peanuts in my ears. 
Your flowers are pretty!


Narnanz said:


> Just some spoons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334855
> View attachment 4334856


Ahhh, I think those city spoons were a loved souvenir in the 60ties. There are some in my parent‘s house, too. Where are yours from?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
What are your weekend plans?
Here - nothing much. Strolling to town and then walking the dog.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> What are your weekend plans?
> Here - nothing much. Strolling to town and then walking the dog.


Happy Saturday!  Going thrifting with Miss 17, church tomorrow and probably some shopping with ds @ TJ Maxx- love that store!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Weekend came early.
> Father was diagnosed with zoster on Tuesday. Yesterday the strange rash around my eyes was back.
> My colleague panicked and sent me home so I can visit doctor. Appointment later this afternoon.


Are zoster and shingles the same thing?
Did your dad get medicines  when he went to the doctor's? 
If he did he should be much better in a few days.
I didn't want any... and I suffered for weeks. 
As for your allergy, Ludmilla, I don't think wine or chocolate are responsible..


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I do not understand much in that video. They sound a bit like the teacher in Peanuts in my ears.
> Your flowers are pretty!


Yeah...English is nasal & rapid in video.
Without Snoopy.

Thanks


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> What are your weekend plans?


Lc bag(l.e. fig) & north face boots,
shopping for blades on wet-messy-cold day.




Mariapia said:


> Are zoster and shingles the same thing?



Is preventative vaccine, when above 50 years old, in USA.


----------



## Narnanz

Feel like I can do anything now...changed two icky handlebar grips on my bike to new handlebar grips that arent icky...no more having to peel my hand off them for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Are zoster and shingles the same thing?
> Did your dad get medicines  when he went to the doctor's?
> If he did he should be much better in a few days.
> I didn't want any... and I suffered for weeks.
> As for your allergy, Ludmilla, I don't think wine or chocolate are responsible..


Shingles is the stuff you normally get as a child. People who get zoster had shingles (yay - count me in ) My father went to the doctor on Monday. He had pain, but not the skin irritation. My mother thought that his pain sounds like zoster. Doctor told him to come back as soon as he sees changes on his skin. On Tuesday morning the skin had those red bubbles. He gets medicine since then, but for now skin is not getting better.
Did you have zoster, too? Ahhh. I am so sorry! It is awful! 

Hm. Regarding my allergy. I do not think that it is food related, too. But, I will watch my eating habits a bit. Just to be sure. 


remainsilly said:


> Yeah...English is nasal & rapid in video.
> Without Snoopy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lc bag(l.e. fig) & north face boots,
> shopping for blades on wet-messy-cold day.
> View attachment 4335840
> 
> 
> 
> Is preventative vaccine, when above 50 years old, in USA.


Pretty LC! 
I came soooooo close to get that bag, too!
Here vaccine is for people when above 60. Not sure though. I know of people who had it with 50, too. Guess it depends of your health care.


Narnanz said:


> Feel like I can do anything now...changed two icky handlebar grips on my bike to new handlebar grips that arent icky...no more having to peel my hand off them for me.


This is sooo cool!
You must be so proud!


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Feel like I can do anything now...changed two icky handlebar grips on my bike to new handlebar grips that arent icky...no more having to peel my hand off them for me.





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hooray!
I clean mine, but they turn. Stupid grips.
Dealing, until cannot. Then will consider more options.
Do you wear gloves to cycle?


Ludmilla said:


> Pretty LC!
> I came soooooo close to get that bag, too!
> Here vaccine is for people when above 60. Not sure though. I know of people who had it with 50, too. Guess it depends of your health care.


Thanks
Color/pattern of bag= sooooooo enjoyable!

Our old vaccine was for people aged 60 years. Not available now, replaced by new (for 50 years) type.
---
Meet my new stabby friend! 


Plus, I got free popcorn.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4336218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!
> I clean mine, but they turn. Stupid grips.
> Dealing, until cannot. Then will consider more options.
> Do you wear gloves to cycle?
> 
> Thanks
> Color/pattern of bag= sooooooo enjoyable!
> 
> Our old vaccine was for people aged 60 years. Not available now, replaced by new (for 50 years) type.
> ---
> Meet my new stabby friend!
> View attachment 4336219
> 
> Plus, I got free popcorn.


No I dont wear gloves... my bicycle is a cheap as chips bike that gets me to work and back...a whole 15min ride to work as I dont drive.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4336218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hooray!
> I clean mine, but they turn. Stupid grips.
> Dealing, until cannot. Then will consider more options.
> Do you wear gloves to cycle?
> 
> Thanks
> Color/pattern of bag= sooooooo enjoyable!
> 
> Our old vaccine was for people aged 60 years. Not available now, replaced by new (for 50 years) type.
> ---
> Meet my new stabby friend!
> View attachment 4336219
> 
> Plus, I got free popcorn.


Ah, yes. Doctor said something about new vaccine. Guess he meant that one. 
What colour has your knife? It looks greyish-blue.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> No I dont wear gloves... my bicycle is a cheap as chips bike that gets me to work and back...a whole 15min ride to work as I dont drive.


I cycled to uni and back - many years ago. Traffic has changed so much, now I am scared of using a bike.


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> No I dont wear gloves... my bicycle is a cheap as chips bike that gets me to work and back...a whole 15min ride to work as I dont drive.


Cool! Would love to see photo.
All bikes are great things.

When I cycle several hours--gloves prevent sweaty hand slipping.
Full gloves in cold, fingerless otherwise.


Ludmilla said:


> What colour has your knife? It looks greyish-blue.


Blade is satin finish.
Is silvertone--guess weird light in photo.


Ludmilla said:


> I cycled to uni and back - many years ago. Traffic has changed so much, now I am scared of using a bike.


I admit, cycling traffic can be tricky.
Most drivers, along routes, know me now. And watch out.
Most difficult part is returning friendly waves--drivers do not understand that I cannot see them, behind windscreen glass, as clearly as they can see me on road.
If I do not wave back, some honk.
Or open side windows & flail arms.
Friendliness. It may kill me.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Cool! Would love to see photo.
> All bikes are great things.
> 
> When I cycle several hours--gloves prevent sweaty hand slipping.
> Full gloves in cold, fingerless otherwise.
> 
> Blade is satin finish.
> Is silvertone--guess weird light in photo.
> 
> I admit, cycling traffic can be tricky.
> Most drivers, along routes, know me now. And watch out.
> Most difficult part is returning friendly waves--drivers do not understand that I cannot see them, behind windscreen glass, as clearly as they can see me on road.
> If I do not wave back, some honk.
> Or open side windows & flail arms.
> Friendliness. It may kill me.


Hehe. Car drivers in small towns often wave at people they know - but who cannot see them in return.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mr Gonzo is traveling 1st class. As I have to work.
Guess what happened? Rain. Argh.
We have to blaim it on mother as she complained 10 minutes before I left to the station that the predicted rain did not come. 
Oh well. Rain drops vanished on the vachetta. Everyone lives.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4336807
> 
> Mr Gonzo is traveling 1st class. As I have to work.
> Guess what happened? Rain. Argh.
> We have to blaim it on mother as she complained 10 minutes before I left to the station that the predicted rain did not come.
> Oh well. Rain drops vanished on the vachetta. Everyone lives.


Beautiful pic!  But boo on the rain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful pic!  But boo on the rain.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
Wishing you a nice start into the new week. 

Rainy here.
Underground was a hospital. I wonder when I will catch a cold...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Wishing you a nice start into the new week.
> Rainy here.
> Underground was a hospital. I wonder when I will catch a cold...



Happy Monday!  It snowed here last night. Not much more than a dusting but still, ugh!  Dress warm Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Wishing you a nice start into the new week.
> 
> Rainy here.
> Underground was a hospital. I wonder when I will catch a cold...


Happy Monday everybody!
Your Speedy is a gem, Ludmilla
Don't worry about the vachetta. In France no one pays attention to it. When I joined TPF,  comments about raindrops came as a real surprise...
Must be a TPF thing...
As for shingles or zoster... I don't know . I had the same symptoms as your dad and called it shingles after looking up the word in the dictionary. Anyway let's say I had both, one when I was a child and the other three years ago, 
Must run in the family, my brother  had had " shingles " a few years before.
I hope your father will soon feel better


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  It snowed here last night. Not much more than a dusting but still, ugh!  Dress warm Ludmilla!


Dress warm, too!


Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday everybody!
> Your Speedy is a gem, Ludmilla
> Don't worry about the vachetta. In France no one pays attention to it. When I joined TPF,  comments about raindrops came as a real surprise...
> Must be a TPF thing...
> As for shingles or zoster... I don't know . I had the same symptoms as your dad and called it shingles after looking up the word in the dictionary. Anyway let's say I had both, one when I was a child and the other three years ago,
> Must run in the family, my brother  had had " shingles " a few years before.
> I hope your father will soon feel better


I mixed the English words... 
In German my father has Gürtelrose. The dictonary came up with tree words: shingles, zoster and herpes zoster. So, I guess it is all the same. 
I had Windpocken as a child. Dictionary calls it chicken pox, varicella or varicella zoster infection. 
You had probably Windpocken as a child and Gürtelrose as an adult.  How do you call the disease in French?
At the end of the day it is all some form of herpes, I guess. And I fear we all have it inside us. Sometimes it breaks out and sometimes it doesn’t.

Thank you for Speedy love! 
The vachetta panic must be tpf only. Even the huge drops vanished completely and I did not treat the vachetta parts at all.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Dress warm, too!
> 
> I mixed the English words...
> In German my father has Gürtelrose. The dictonary came up with tree words: shingles, zoster and herpes zoster. So, I guess it is all the same.
> I had Windpocken as a child. Dictionary calls it chicken pox, varicella or varicella zoster infection.
> You had probably Windpocken as a child and Gürtelrose as an adult.  How do you call the disease in French?
> At the end of the day it is all some form of herpes, I guess. And I fear we all have it inside us. Sometimes it breaks out and sometimes it doesn’t.
> 
> Thank you for Speedy love!
> The vachetta panic must be tpf only. Even the huge drops vanished completely and I did not treat the vachetta parts at all.



As a child I had varicelle( windpocken )
As an adult I had zona.(gürtelrose )
Now I know two German words....
[emoji6][emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As a child I had varicelle( windpocken )
> As an adult I had zona.(gürtelrose )
> Now I know two German words....
> [emoji6][emoji3]


And I know two French words.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Wishing you a nice start into the new week.


Thanks!
Played with knives on Sunday.
Dressed as hoodlums, I fear.
Everybody lived.


And, in case any naughty children get ideas about stabby toys--here's a therapy alpaca knife. To stop that thought train:





Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday! It snowed here last night.





Mariapia said:


> Don't worry about the vachetta. In France no one pays attention to it. When I joined TPF, comments about raindrops came as a real surprise...
> Must be a TPF thing...





Ludmilla said:


> I had Windpocken as a child.


If I had a pet chicken, would name her Windpocken.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks!
> Played with knives on Sunday.
> Dressed as hoodlums, I fear.
> Everybody lived.
> View attachment 4337994
> 
> And, in case any naughty children get ideas about stabby toys--here's a therapy alpaca knife. To stop that thought train:
> View attachment 4337995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I had a pet chicken, would name her Windpocken.


You look pretty dangerous! 
I like the alpaca knife. It would be perfect. 
Guess we should name one of the alpacas Gürtelrose. It can be friends with the chicken called Windpocken.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag porn with Miss Choc.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ludmilla said:


> You look pretty dangerous!
> I like the alpaca knife. It would be perfect.
> Guess we should name one of the alpacas Gürtelrose. It can be friends with the chicken called Windpocken.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning ladies!
It is Tueasday again on Pinch Purse Island.
(And meeting day at the office )
Hope everyone has nice plans and a nice bag wear.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> You look pretty dangerous!
> I like the alpaca knife. It would be perfect.
> Guess we should name one of the alpacas Gürtelrose. It can be friends with the chicken called Windpocken.


Yes. I admit, my osprey knit cap is scary.

Love it! The epidemic twins, roaming our island!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4338168
> 
> Bag porn with Miss Choc.


 Hello, Miss Choc & pretty knit cap.


Ludmilla said:


> Good morning ladies!
> It is Tueasday again on Pinch Purse Island.
> (And meeting day at the office )
> Hope everyone has nice plans and a nice bag wear.


I'm considering valentines' day.
Which usually fills a gimmee-chocolate niche, for me, but not much else.
Does anyone else kinda blow off this commercially-hyped heart event?

Patagonia atom sling today.
And experiments on where to carry new knife.
Ludmilla, have you considered a nice, shiny knife for the office?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Yes. I admit, my osprey knit cap is scary.
> 
> Love it! The epidemic twins, roaming our island!
> 
> Hello, Miss Choc & pretty knit cap.
> 
> I'm considering valentines' day.
> Which usually fills a gimmee-chocolate niche, for me, but not much else.
> Does anyone else kinda blow off this commercially-hyped heart event?
> 
> Patagonia atom sling today.
> And experiments on where to carry new knife.
> Ludmilla, have you considered a nice, shiny knife for the office?


It is better, if there is no shiny knife at the office. I might use it.

Yes, I am not taking part at Valentines day as I am single.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> It is better, if there is no shiny knife at the office. I might use it.
> 
> Yes, I am not taking part at Valentines day as I am single.


Single girls unite!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Single girls unite!!!



Here we call it “Gal-entine “. You do special things with your gal pals or just yourself. 
Hubbie and I aren’t doing anything. We don’t like made up holidays. 
Sorry to be so silent. Had little procedure that went ok but recovering slowly. 
Like bag and knife porn. 
Best part of Feb 14? Pix of red bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Single girls unite!!!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Hope you're feeling better, Murphy!   "Little procedures" sometimes bring great pain and inconvenience. 

That's quite a piece of cutlery, RemainSilly. What will you be using it for? 

The alpaca knife is more my speed. 

We usually go out for a quiet dinner sometime around Valentine's Day. One can never have enough excuses to go out to dinner. 

My chocolate fantasies involve cheap grocery store candy on sale the day after V-Day. 

We just got another 10" of snow on top of several inches of ice. It was too cold for salt to melt the ice on roads so now the city plows can't get enough traction on the ice to push away the snow. The whole city is a mess. Some neighbors have been tossing extra salt on intersections to try to stop sliding and accidents. I haven't gone out for days except to shovel. And chip at ice on the sidewalk. I ventured out to  grocery shop last weekend and it was like driving on an ice-rink in a sleet storm. Defroster couldn't keep up, anti-lock brakes kept engaging. Harrowing to say the least even though I drove only about four blocks.  

Blows my mind that USPS is back to delivering mail.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Here we call it “Gal-entine “. You do special things with your gal pals or just yourself.
> Hubbie and I aren’t doing anything. We don’t like made up holidays.
> Sorry to be so silent. Had little procedure that went ok but recovering slowly.
> Like bag and knife porn.
> Best part of Feb 14? Pix of red bags.


This sounds like a cool idea.

Uh-oh on little procedure. 
Very happy that everything went fine and that you are recovering.
Also very glad that you are back on the island.


----------



## BigPurseSue

An alpaca named Gurtelrose and a chicken named Windpocket.  What delightful names!


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Murphy!   "Little procedures" sometimes bring great pain and inconvenience.
> 
> That's quite a piece of cutlery, RemainSilly. What will you be using it for?
> 
> The alpaca knife is more my speed.
> 
> We usually go out for a quiet dinner sometime around Valentine's Day. One can never have enough excuses to go out to dinner.
> 
> My chocolate fantasies involve cheap grocery store candy on sale the day after V-Day.
> 
> We just got another 10" of snow on top of several inches of ice. It was too cold for salt to melt the ice on roads so now the city plows can't get enough traction on the ice to push away the snow. The whole city is a mess. Some neighbors have been tossing extra salt on intersections to try to stop sliding and accidents. I haven't gone out for days except to shovel. And chip at ice on the sidewalk. I ventured out to  grocery shop last weekend and it was like driving on an ice-rink in a sleet storm. Defroster couldn't keep up, anti-lock brakes kept engaging. Harrowing to say the least even though I drove only about four blocks.
> 
> Blows my mind that USPS is back to delivering mail.


We do not have a a lot Valentine‘s day exclusive chocolate. So no interesting reductions for the addicts after wards. Boo.

Also boo on ice and snow situation. It was like that last week. On Thursday I slipped and fell. Knee is still blue. Now, snow is completely gone as we are experiencing three days of spring. Probably to go back to winter again. Thanks to temperature changes many headaches and even more colds.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> An alpaca named Gurtelrose and a chicken named Windpocket.  What delightful names!


Yes, we are an inventive lot.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> We do not have a a lot Valentine‘s day exclusive chocolate. So no interesting reductions for the addicts after wards. Boo.



 It sounds like Germany is a very harsh place in which to live Ludmilla. 



Ludmilla said:


> Also boo on ice and snow situation. It was like that last week. On Thursday I slipped and fell. Knee is still blue. Now, snow is completely gone as we are experiencing three days of spring. Probably to go back to winter again. Thanks to temperature changes many headaches and even more colds.



_Please_ be careful on the ice, Ludmilla. And everyone else! Several neighbors have been seriously hurt in falls on the ice. A few years ago one elderly gentleman died after a fall on an icy sidewalk while walking his dog. When one grows older bones are less impervious to fractures and joints don't mend as quickly as when we were kids. Please take care of that knee! Blue is not a good color for a knee to be.


----------



## Mariapia

A few years ago I was in Dubai on Valentine's Day.
All shopping malls were celebrating the festival . 
Finding a table for one was impossible everywhere I went.
I finally decided to have dinner at the hotel. The manager told me I could sit on a stool at the counter as all tables had been reserved weeks in advance.
My dinner companions were all businessmen from European and Asian countries.
We spent a wonderful evening talking together.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Here we call it “Gal-entine “. You do special things with your gal pals or just yourself.
> Hubbie and I aren’t doing anything. We don’t like made up holidays.
> Sorry to be so silent. Had little procedure that went ok but recovering slowly.
> Like bag and knife porn.
> Best part of Feb 14? Pix of red bags.



Hope you’re on the mend Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> It sounds like Germany is a very harsh place in which to live Ludmilla.
> 
> 
> 
> _Please_ be careful on the ice, Ludmilla. And everyone else! Several neighbors have been seriously hurt in falls on the ice. A few years ago one elderly gentleman died after a fall on an icy sidewalk while walking his dog. When one grows older bones are less impervious to fractures and joints don't mend as quickly as when we were kids. Please take care of that knee! Blue is not a good color for a knee to be.


Hehe. Well, it‘s Germany. A sad and harsh place to live.  
V-Day is kind of new around here. We „celebrate“ it with only since maybe 15-20 years. So, we will have chocolate sooner or later.
(Maybe, we already have it, but I just do not see it, as I do not get any after all. Also, stores are already selling Easter Chocolate Bunnies and egs. I think they overlap V-Day stuff.)

Ice is tricky. Father felt twice last week. Sigh....


Mariapia said:


> A few years ago I was in Dubai on Valentine's Day.
> All shopping malls were celebrating the festival .
> Finding a table for one was impossible everywhere I went.
> I finally decided to have dinner at the hotel. The manager told me I could sit on a stool at the counter as all tables had been reserved weeks in advance.
> My dinner companions were all businessmen from European and Asian countries.
> We spent a wonderful evening talking together.


Sounds like you had a really cool evening. 
Here, restaurants have tripple reservations. Peoole are eating in shifts on V-Day. Romantic.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I am not taking part at Valentines day as I am single.


Aw, *everybody* feels love.


I draw the line at barfy unicorn & heart crap, though.


Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to be so silent. Had little procedure that went ok but recovering slowly.
> Like bag and knife porn.


Had another, recently, I remember?
I'm sending hugs to you.
Hold the unicorns.
Possibly with some honeybees.
Definitely with kitten toes.




BigPurseSue said:


> That's quite a piece of cutlery, RemainSilly. What will you be using it for?


Legal for edc, here.
It cuts more stuff than nail clippers.


Ludmilla said:


> Also boo on ice and snow situation. It was like that last week. On Thursday I slipped and fell. Knee is still blue.





Mariapia said:


> My dinner companions were all businessmen from European and Asian countries.
> We spent a wonderful evening talking together.


You have the most amazing social adventures!


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Well, it‘s Germany. A sad and harsh place to live.


 


Ludmilla said:


> V-Day is kind of new around here. We „celebrate“ it with only since maybe 15-20 years. So, we will have chocolate sooner or later.


I once coordinated valentine chocolate delivery in Spain.
That was kinda fun.


----------



## remainsilly

Squeeeeeeeeeee!


Valentine pressie.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Best part of Feb 14? Pix of red bags.


Mine is fig, not red.
But works well for day, imo.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/which-longchamp-are-you-carrying-today.858999/page-554#post-32909225"]Which Longchamp Are You Carrying Today?[/URL]


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeee!
> View attachment 4340864
> 
> Valentine pressie.



Mmmm! Isn't there a rule in this thread that chocolate must be shared?  

Embarrassed to admit that I put together chocolate-filled gifties for elderly friends, relatives for V-Day...and had to seal them up tight so I wouldn't raid them. 

Still shoveling snow...


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Squeeeeeeeeeee!
> View attachment 4340864
> 
> Valentine pressie.


 Tasty!


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Mmmm! Isn't there a rule in this thread that chocolate must be shared?
> 
> Embarrassed to admit that I put together chocolate-filled gifties for elderly friends, relatives for V-Day...and had to seal them up tight so I wouldn't raid them.
> 
> Still shoveling snow...


Yes. Every chocolate has to be shared. 
Hehe. It is very hard to have tasty chocolate lying around anguarded. I totally understand that you had to seal it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy V-Day everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Love this charm it’s a blue bird with 4 eggs 



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Happy Valentine’s Day!  Changed into my Artsy last night.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4341316
> 
> Love this charm it’s a blue bird with 4 eggs
> 
> View attachment 4341315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine’s Day!  Changed into my Artsy last night.


Cute chsrm!
It looks very pretty with your Artsy


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day - unfortunately hidden under scarf. 
It‘s my Bree „schoolbag“. Too small for the office. Boo. Had to change out of Miss Choc as she hurt my back. Major boo.


----------



## Narnanz

Breakfast this crisp summer morning.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Mmmm! Isn't there a rule in this thread that chocolate must be shared?


You bet!


Ludmilla said:


> Happy V-Day everyone!
> View attachment 4341082


I remember adverts...or maybe art...with silhouettes in hot beverage steam.
Very cool.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4341316
> 
> Love this charm it’s a blue bird with 4 eggs
> 
> View attachment 4341315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine’s Day!  Changed into my Artsy last night.


Charm's blue against artsy's brown=


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4341316
> 
> Love this charm it’s a blue bird with 4 eggs
> 
> View attachment 4341315
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Valentine’s Day!  Changed into my Artsy last night.


Pure perfection Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Breakfast this crisp summer morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4341546


Good morning!
You mug is pretty. I have a soft spot for mugs.


remainsilly said:


> You bet!
> 
> I remember adverts...or maybe art...with silhouettes in hot beverage steam.
> Very cool.
> 
> Charm's blue against artsy's brown=


Hmmm. I think I cannot remember such an advert/art.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally Friday again! 
I am sooooo tired. Very glad when workday is over.
Nice weekend plans anyone?
Going to meet a friend on Sunday - if no one gets sick until then.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4342170
> 
> Bag of the day.


Oh my goodness that bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

Gorgeous Chloé, Ludmilla. 
Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that bag is gorgeous!


Thank you! 
Hana needs more love.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous Chloé, Ludmilla.
> Have a lovely weekend!


Thank you!
Have a lovely weekend end, too!


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Finally Friday again!
> I am sooooo tired. Very glad when workday is over.
> Nice weekend plans anyone?
> Going to meet a friend on Sunday - if no one gets sick until then.



That sounds like fun. Have a good time Ludmilla! And get some rest from the week. 

I am still snow shoveling. Grrrr… 

I am also watching birds for The Great Backyard Bird Count, a crowd-sourced bird census for The Audubon Society and the Cornell Ornithology Lab. It's a global thing so you too can participate Ludmilla <hint! hint!>.  

And you Mariapa too! And the rest of you! <hint! hint!>

You can read about it here:
gbbc.birdcount.org/about/
gbbc.birdcount.org/get-started/
And here:
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/11/opinion/great-backyard-bird-count.html

You don't have to run around with binoculars around your neck for four days. You can count birds for just 15 minutes by looking out your kitchen window. 

This morning I spotted a male and female cardinal at our feeders. I hope more birds show up but it's only 4F.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I think I cannot remember such an advert/art.







Ludmilla said:


> Nice weekend plans anyone?
> Going to meet a friend on Sunday - if no one gets sick until then.


Vacation prep, here.
Hopefully some cycling, as slushy muck ends.

Enjoy visit!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4342170
> 
> Bag of the day.


 Hello, Hana!
You look suedey-soft.


BigPurseSue said:


> I am also watching birds for The Great Backyard Bird Count, a crowd-sourced bird census for The Audubon Society and the Cornell Ornithology Lab.


 Ah, the poetry of red birds against snow.

Much more fun than recent national Great Book Read thing. Most choices boggled me.


----------



## remainsilly

Open sky & pedaling.


Starbucks forgot plastic knife, for my bagel.
Taking out my new knife caused enough panic to vacate next table.
But someone rushed over with plastic one.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4342366
> 
> 
> Vacation prep, here.
> Hopefully some cycling, as slushy muck ends.
> 
> Enjoy visit!
> 
> Hello, Hana!
> You look suedey-soft.
> 
> Ah, the poetry of red birds against snow.
> 
> Much more fun than recent national Great Book Read thing. Most choices boggled me.





remainsilly said:


> Open sky & pedaling.
> View attachment 4342590
> 
> Starbucks forgot plastic knife, for my bagel.
> Taking out my new knife caused enough panic to vacate next table.
> But someone rushed over with plastic one.



  What a great way to quiet a noisy Starbucks!

A biking weekend sounds wonderful!

I watched a male cardinal singing from the top of a tree as two females fought over a bird feeder. I swear he was singing "Hey babes! I got bright red feathers! I got my own tree branch! I got the whole package! Let's disco!"

After I finished bird-watching I went to stores searching for V-Day candy on sale. They were all sold out! All of them! Of everything! Everywhere I looked, empty shelves!  That's what's wrong with America. Too many people eating too much chocolate, too much sugar, destroying their blood sugar levels when they'd be healthier eating turnips. People will never learn. 

What is the point of the Great Book Read? Is this a PBS thing? 

Every so often our city announces a City-Wide Book Club. The title is usually  mystifying. "Jonathan Livingston Seagull, the Updated Expanded Edition with New Intro by Harold Bloom."  Never sure what the point is. So one can engage random people on the street in literary conversations? So we can better attract companies like Amazon by saying "Look! We have culture! We have our own city book club here! We're not just some goofy little town with icy, pothole-filled roads and no redeeming qualities. Thanks to the City Book Club your employees will love it here!"


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> That sounds like fun. Have a good time Ludmilla! And get some rest from the week.
> 
> I am still snow shoveling. Grrrr…
> 
> I am also watching birds for The Great Backyard Bird Count, a crowd-sourced bird census for The Audubon Society and the Cornell Ornithology Lab. It's a global thing so you too can participate Ludmilla <hint! hint!>.
> 
> And you Mariapa too! And the rest of you! <hint! hint!>
> 
> You can read about it here:
> gbbc.birdcount.org/about/
> gbbc.birdcount.org/get-started/
> And here:
> https://www.nytimes.com/2019/02/11/opinion/great-backyard-bird-count.html
> 
> You don't have to run around with binoculars around your neck for four days. You can count birds for just 15 minutes by looking out your kitchen window.
> 
> This morning I spotted a male and female cardinal at our feeders. I hope more birds show up but it's only 4F.


Looking outside my window I see two crows. King of the birds. 
I hear someone tweeting and singing, too, but the bird is hiding. Probably from the crows. 


remainsilly said:


> View attachment 4342366
> 
> 
> Vacation prep, here.
> Hopefully some cycling, as slushy muck ends.
> 
> Enjoy visit!
> 
> Hello, Hana!
> You look suedey-soft.
> 
> Ah, the poetry of red birds against snow.
> 
> Much more fun than recent national Great Book Read thing. Most choices boggled me.


The advert looks fun. 
Thanks for sharing.


remainsilly said:


> Open sky & pedaling.
> View attachment 4342590
> 
> Starbucks forgot plastic knife, for my bagel.
> Taking out my new knife caused enough panic to vacate next table.
> But someone rushed over with plastic one.


If you ever come back to Germany again - please do not (never) get that knife out of your bag.
There would be panic and chaos. 
Very nice landscape.


BigPurseSue said:


> What a great way to quiet a noisy Starbucks!
> 
> A biking weekend sounds wonderful!
> 
> I watched a male cardinal singing from the top of a tree as two females fought over a bird feeder. I swear he was singing "Hey babes! I got bright red feathers! I got my own tree branch! I got the whole package! Let's disco!"
> 
> After I finished bird-watching I went to stores searching for V-Day candy on sale. They were all sold out! All of them! Of everything! Everywhere I looked, empty shelves!  That's what's wrong with America. Too many people eating too much chocolate, too much sugar, destroying their blood sugar levels when they'd be healthier eating turnips. People will never learn.
> 
> What is the point of the Great Book Read? Is this a PBS thing?
> 
> Every so often our city announces a City-Wide Book Club. The title is usually  mystifying. "Jonathan Livingston Seagull, the Updated Expanded Edition with New Intro by Harold Bloom."  Never sure what the point is. So one can engage random people on the street in literary conversations? So we can better attract companies like Amazon by saying "Look! We have culture! We have our own city book club here! We're not just some goofy little town with icy, pothole-filled roads and no redeeming qualities. Thanks to the City Book Club your employees will love it here!"


My little town does once a year readings in strange places. This is kind of fun.
They never come up with such funny titles, though.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Ludmilla said:


> Looking outside my window I see two crows. King of the birds.
> I hear someone tweeting and singing, too, but the bird is hiding. Probably from the crows.
> My little town does once a year readings in strange places. This is kind of fun.
> They never come up with such funny titles, though.



There you go! You're a birdwatcher! I love crows. They are clever and cool. And they have a strong sense of civic duty. Often see huge mobs of them harassing raccoons that are going after the eggs in the nest of one of the crows. 

Your town sounds like fun. Book readings in strange places sounds wonderful to me.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

_attractively priced :
Gianfranco Ferré_


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> After I finished bird-watching I went to stores searching for V-Day candy on sale. They were all sold out! All of them! Of everything! Everywhere I looked, empty shelves!  T


Man brought some home. Also free helium balloons--which dog is eyeing suspiciously.


I may need to start shoveling candy...
Usually, he hits post-valentine discounted flowers, which I prefer.


BigPurseSue said:


> Too many people eating too much chocolate, too much sugar, destroying their blood sugar levels when they'd be healthier eating turnips.


Ah, reminds me. Was asked to do glucose/cholesterol screening. 


BigPurseSue said:


> What is the point of the Great Book Read? Is this a PBS thing?


https://www.pbs.org/the-great-american-read/books/#/
Was last summer. PBS eeked-out tv series.
Mainly, was list libraries could distribute--encourage reading "great" works.

After suffering through Ready Player 
One  & a few others on list, my "wtf is this garbage?!" circuit kicked in.
And I gave up.


Ludmilla said:


> Looking outside my window I see two crows. King of the birds.


Once lived where saw ravens.
Loved their curvier beaks, with hair covering top part. So weird.
Also saw some in London. Those regal guardians scavenged through rubbish bins for shiny wrappers.

I devote much of travel to seeing new & unusual birds.


Ludmilla said:


> If you ever come back to Germany again - please do not (never) get that knife out of your bag.


I could not take it on commercial airplane.
Though they allow deadly nail clippers & vicious perfume bottles, sealed in duty-free baggies.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> There you go! You're a birdwatcher! I love crows. They are clever and cool. And they have a strong sense of civic duty. Often see huge mobs of them harassing raccoons that are going after the eggs in the nest of one of the crows.
> 
> Your town sounds like fun. Book readings in strange places sounds wonderful to me.


I like crows, too!  Probably my favorite birds - together with parrots. I guess crows are the parrots of the cold lands. 

They had some cool reading places the firt round. Like an old brickstone factory or one of our towers of the city wall. Problem: a small town has only a few interesting places. So the reading places became less cool in the following rounds. Like school cantine , kindergarten and yet abother school hall .
Not sure what they did last year as I was not at home.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Man brought some home. Also free helium balloons--which dog is eyeing suspiciously.
> View attachment 4343378
> 
> I may need to start shoveling candy...
> Usually, he hits post-valentine discounted flowers, which I prefer.
> 
> Ah, reminds me. Was asked to do glucose/cholesterol screening.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/the-great-american-read/books/#/
> Was last summer. PBS eeked-out tv series.
> Mainly, was list libraries could distribute--encourage reading "great" works.
> 
> After suffering through Ready Player
> One  & a few others on list, my "wtf is this garbage?!" circuit kicked in.
> And I gave up.
> 
> Once lived where saw ravens.
> Loved their curvier beaks, with hair covering top part. So weird.
> Also saw some in London. Those regal guardians scavenged through rubbish bins for shiny wrappers.
> 
> I devote much of travel to seeing new & unusual birds.
> 
> I could not take it on commercial airplane.
> Though they allow deadly nail clippers & vicious perfume bottles, sealed in duty-free baggies.


Oh no. Dog is looking at candy not at baloons. 
Does dog like cheese? My brother‘s dog is CRAZY about cheese. He drools a pond when he sees cheese. 

Ravens are as cool as crows. We only have crows. Other Krähenvögel of my country that I love:


Dohle


Elster


Eichelhäher
(Sorry. Too lazy to look for the English names.)


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no. Dog is looking at candy not at baloons.
> Does dog like cheese? My brother‘s dog is CRAZY about cheese. He drools a pond when he sees cheese.


 Agreed. Dog sniffed candy box obsessively, until removed outer wrapper.
Good smells, I guess.
Not cheese--but ever since I allowed licking of jelly knife, toast sends dog into excited wiggle frenzy.

Aha! Gorgeous birds!
Let me think...
Dohle=jackdaw
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Western_jackdaw
Elster=magpie
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magpie
Eichelhäher=jay
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jay


----------



## Murphy47

Had dog who loved cheese. However, she was lactose intolerant. Not pretty. 
Loved pix of birds. I always find weird and unusual birds wherever I go. 
Found only one small bag of leftovers valentines candy. Not my fav so easy to resist. Hubbie found Girl Scout cookie stand today and spent all our cash. Guess why I’m having for dinner? Lol. 
Went to Apple for some AirPods. Snarky young thing tried to cut in line. I said “ excuse me, I was here first” she WENT OFF cussing at me until her shopping companion drug her out of the store. 
Nice to get out and walk around a bit since I have been fairly housebound for a week.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Pollie-Jean said:


> _attractively priced :
> Gianfranco Ferré_



Lovely strap! I will have to look into that. 
Did anyone see this article in NYT about purse straps:
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/01/16/style/clogs-no-6-moms.html

The company that makes the mentioned straps, Salt, appears to be chronically sold out of them: 
https://www.shoppesalt.com/collections/frontpage

One reason I like them is that they remind me of guitar straps. I'm also tired of my purse straps flopping around as I move. Gotta buy one of these. 



remainsilly said:


> Man brought some home. Also free helium balloons--which dog is eyeing suspiciously.
> View attachment 4343378
> 
> I may need to start shoveling candy...
> Usually, he hits post-valentine discounted flowers, which I prefer.
> 
> Ah, reminds me. Was asked to do glucose/cholesterol screening.
> 
> https://www.pbs.org/the-great-american-read/books/#/
> Was last summer. PBS eeked-out tv series.
> Mainly, was list libraries could distribute--encourage reading "great" works.
> 
> After suffering through Ready Player
> One  & a few others on list, my "wtf is this garbage?!" circuit kicked in.
> And I gave up.
> 
> Once lived where saw ravens.
> Loved their curvier beaks, with hair covering top part. So weird.
> Also saw some in London. Those regal guardians scavenged through rubbish bins for shiny wrappers.
> 
> I devote much of travel to seeing new & unusual birds.
> 
> I could not take it on commercial airplane.
> Though they allow deadly nail clippers & vicious perfume bottles, sealed in duty-free baggies.



Cute picture! When I was checking out of the grocery store yesterday a lady had six huge bunches of sale V-Day flowers. They were gorgeous. I hope she put them all in one big vase for herself. 

Favorite memory of cycling is riding past farm fields and hearing calls of red-winged blackbirds amid the hum of bugs. 

Thanks for warning about Ready Player One. That was about the only book I hadn't read (or even heard of) on that whole tortuous list. I thought...Hmm...must read that one. Thank you for the warning!

I wonder if that list wasn't put together in consultation with publishers, asking which books they had a lot of copies on hand to sell. 



Ludmilla said:


> I like crows, too!  Probably my favorite birds - together with parrots. I guess crows are the parrots of the cold lands.
> 
> They had some cool reading places the first round. Like an old brickstone factory or one of our towers of the city wall. Problem: a small town has only a few interesting places. So the reading places became less cool in the following rounds. Like school cantine , kindergarten and yet abother school hall .
> Not sure what they did last year as I was not at home.



I love parrots too! But I always get the sense that they are much smarter and more capable than I am which is probably why I've never had a parrot. It would be running the house before long. 

I think readings in schools would be fun. They always amuse me. Everything looks so tiny! Was I really that small at one time? 

Thank you for the bird pictures! You really have lovely birds in your part of the world. 



Murphy47 said:


> Had dog who loved cheese. However, she was lactose intolerant. Not pretty.
> Loved pix of birds. I always find weird and unusual birds wherever I go.
> Found only one small bag of leftovers valentines candy. Not my fav so easy to resist. Hubbie found Girl Scout cookie stand today and spent all our cash. Guess why I’m having for dinner? Lol.
> Went to Apple for some AirPods. Snarky young thing tried to cut in line. I said “ excuse me, I was here first” she WENT OFF cussing at me until her shopping companion drug her out of the store.
> Nice to get out and walk around a bit since I have been fairly housebound for a week.



So glad you're feeling better, Murphy! 

I find Apple stores exasperating. Why am I supposed to just stand there in the crowd looking bewildered and annoyed, clutching my purchase hoping that some young person with headphones will spot me and come ring up the sale? Why isn't there a checkout?    I always feel like someone should come out to organize the crowd. 

People have been posting notes about Girl Scout cookies all weekend on the neighborhood forum. It has been hard to control myself and not order five boxes of every flavor. From every daughter of every neighbor selling cookies. 

I hope everyone is having a fun weekend. 

I took DH shopping for shoes, then we watched "Creature from the Black Lagoon" and ate pizza. My idea of paradise.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Went to Apple for some AirPods. Snarky young thing tried to cut in line. I said “ excuse me, I was here first” she WENT OFF cussing at me until her shopping companion drug her out of the store.


Sorry so rough, 1st time out of house.
But, hey...apple store.
Seriously, EVERY TIME I walk by one--people are inside arguing, screaming. Sometimes are outside, pounding window & screaming at someone inside.
It's f***ing nuts.
My life needs none of it.


BigPurseSue said:


> Favorite memory of cycling is riding past farm fields and hearing calls of red-winged blackbirds amid the hum of bugs.


Nice!
I love speeding down hills on bicycle.
The rush through my senses.

Bird memories are many--probably pukeko pecking toe, then displaying for my bright fuschia sandal, was right up there.
Several Japanese tourists captured moment on video.


BigPurseSue said:


> Thanks for warning about Ready Player One


If you did nothing but play video games through life, the references will connect.
Otherwise, tedious dreck.


BigPurseSue said:


> I wonder if that list wasn't put together in consultation with publishers, asking which books they had a lot of copies on hand to sell.


As Lord of the Flies was NOT on list, but A Confederacy of Dunces & The Hunger Games were--I suspect similar.


----------



## remainsilly

Share my earworm--
2 days of song rolling through brain!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, I felt in a brown mood.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla, I felt in a brown mood.


----------



## Murphy47

Stupid app. Won’t let me post pic. 
Speedy 30 in DE


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Stupid app. Won’t let me post pic.
> Speedy 30 in DE


Good for you, going brown!
Yes, photo uploading is kinda f***ed up on this site.
Got 1:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-1507#post-32918247"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]
Next upload attempt failed.
Maybe next week.


----------



## Murphy47

I know, right?
Looking forward to it being fixed.


----------



## remainsilly

Aha!
Upload success.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/traveling-with-longchamp.874844/page-13#post-32919645"]Traveling with Longchamp![/URL]


----------



## Murphy47

Took Speedy out for a stroll around furniture stores today. A little tired now. I


----------



## ShinyW

Is this a good location to introduce myself?


----------



## remainsilly

ShinyW said:


> Is this a good location to introduce myself?


Sure! Hello!


----------



## remainsilly

On the road--with timbuk2 & merrell.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday!  

Miss 12 and I are off this week for February break. Yesterday the Salvation Army had 1/2 off everything so I went to town,lol!  Scored rag and bone denim as well as a Derek Lam tee. I was happy .  

Murphy I hope you feel better and so tell about furniture shopping!


----------



## gillianna

Som snow expect d tomorrow.  While I hate winter and the cold weather I do love how pretty snow looks when it first falls and covers everything.  I kept my solar lights up on the patio and yard area so at night it looks beautifu out there.  

Just received 5 pieces of Banana Republic suit separates for my daughter that I bought from eBay.  Some new with tags for cheap prices..... She got a few pieces from the store so we got her sizes right and then I decided to buy some extras for her.  So she is set with her first business career wardrobe as she searches for a internship job.  I think this may be her go to store for business clothing.  I was surprised Macy’s didn’t have anything that works out in her search. 
Then for me ai hit The Loft in-line sale last week which had a extra 40% off sale prices, so I bought a few dressier tops which I could pair with leggings and jeans.  A few days later the discount went to 70% off sale/markdown prices so I bought about 12 more tops... but with prices as low as $3.00 I feel I have a pretty nice selection of tops now and I bought a winter parka coat for 30 something.  Also spend about $40.00 after discounts for some beautiful jewelry for my daughter for her birthday.  I am. It a mall store person, shops online and have more of a simple uniform look.  Trying to simplify my life with less is more.  But the new shirts kind of got me out of my comfort zone into a bit more color and some prints which might be a nice change.  

Had my hair cut into a pixie cut from trying to let it grow out.  Was short but long layers and bangs under my nose.  I hated it.  Tried for months and had a trim three months ago but it just wasn’t me.  Then I had my hairdresser bleach it and I am platinum blond.  He didn’t put toner in that day because I had all my toners at home and couldn’t decide what color I wanted.  I still haven’t done toner and used a purple shampoo and my hair is now a beautiful platinum blond.  Will probably do a toner tonight  but it is a big change.   I have had pixie cuts for well over 20 years and always go back to them no matter even after many months of saying I will grow out to a snort blunt cut.   

Hope everyone has a fantastic day.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> Sure! Hello!


Hello and many thanks. 

I am completely new and just feeling my way in the forum. So if I cross some line, please let me know. 
Well travelled male, living in Western Australia. Easy to look into the future from here. The eastern states are 5 years ahead of us. Plus the world is 10 years ahead of us. 
In Australia "handbags" is a more common name for what you are calling "purses". The names are interchangeable, though. 
I have admired and been attracted to lady's handbags since my teenage years. Firstly, in my view, they are so very feminine. Being very rarely carried by men. Second is a more subtle set of criteria, like being smooth, shiny, supple, leather and there is a strong association with that and the feminine. Third would have to be the technolgy that goes in to making the various types of leather and some materials. 
Working in a retail Department Store, I was fortunate enough to be in the Lady's Shoe Department, (not my thing at all) the good news was, it was right next to the Lady's Handbag Department. This made going to work a real pleasure for me. 

So a brief introduction of myself, looking forward to chatting some more.


----------



## remainsilly

ShinyW said:


> Hello and many thanks.
> 
> I am completely new and just feeling my way in the forum. So if I cross some line, please let me know.
> Well travelled male, living in Western Australia. Easy to look into the future from here. The eastern states are 5 years ahead of us. Plus the world is 10 years ahead of us.
> In Australia "handbags" is a more common name for what you are calling "purses". The names are interchangeable, though.
> I have admired and been attracted to lady's handbags since my teenage years. Firstly, in my view, they are so very feminine. Being very rarely carried by men. Second is a more subtle set of criteria, like being smooth, shiny, supple, leather and there is a strong association with that and the feminine. Third would have to be the technolgy that goes in to making the various types of leather and some materials.
> Working in a retail Department Store, I was fortunate enough to be in the Lady's Shoe Department, (not my thing at all) the good news was, it was right next to the Lady's Handbag Department. This made going to work a real pleasure for me.
> 
> So a brief introduction of myself, looking forward to chatting some more.


 I have not visited Australia. But spent a month in NZ.
Geothermal activity, in ring of fire, was fascinating & insane.
Do you have any favorite local handbag brands?
Very nice you can work near things you enjoy.

As to forum, just wander around & post stuff in threads.
Attach photos of bags.
No wrong.

Other islanders will have better advice, no doubt.
I basically post swear words & stuff about cycling.
Between rants on whiny idiots, their annoying children, why toast always burns & how deer are trying to kill me.
Tragic.


----------



## remainsilly

Various bags on trip.
And dog.


Plus, roadside terror.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Welcome *ShinyW*! TPF is a fun forum and the people are very nice. (So long as you don't stray into the Celebrity forum.  )

I used to work in a dept. store when I was younger. Always found it fascinating what people bought. Emile Zola wrote a novel in the 19th century about working in a dept. store. "The Ladies Paradise." Worth checking out. 

Congratulations on the pixie cut *Gilliana*!  Love pixie cuts. (I would love to have a pixie cut. Have a head shaped like a squashed melon. Alas.) 

Deer frighten me too, *RemainSilly*.  They seem to sneak up and cause havoc. I just love that Longchamp's bag.  And the Actual Dog.   Radley currently has a line of wonderful dog bag charms...which I have to keep myself from staring at...or buying. 
https://www.radleylondon.com/accessories/keyrings-charms/

Happy Wednesday, *Tomsmom*! Enjoy the February break with your little loved one! 

Hope this finds you feeling better *Murphy*!  Please tell us about the furniture shopping. Looooooove furniture shopping. 

And to the rest of you...Hope you're all having a good week!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Wednesday to one and all. 
Welcome new islanders! You picked a good time to join as our annual St. Paddy’s Day (virtual) celebration is coming up. 
In addition to being fabulous peeps who love bags, we have a rich and varied fantasy life here on the island. 
We love all bags no matter the price point. 
Furniture shopping was successful if tiring. 
Oldest D finally completed college in December. 8 years and 3 different colleges but she never gave up. 
She has a “real” job now and as she is 26 she has own insurance, car,etc. Apartment was next. Move in day is 4 weeks from Friday. 
So, she needed a desk ( she works from home), and the other basics. 
So far we grandma and I have helped her pick a small sofa and chair, desk and chair, nightstand and dresser and various kitchen items and linens. 
She can’t decide on what kind of bed she wants whether traditional or foam so that is the only big item on list still to buy.


----------



## Narnanz

ok...not a great start to the morning...4.30am ..let the dog out for her usual...she comes in covered in poo...and she is a white coloured dog....ohhh yuk...cleaning up that this early is not great...am glad she had her groom and was trimed on tuesday as with short coat made the job much easier.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Wednesday to one and all.
> Welcome new islanders! You picked a good time to join as our annual St. Paddy’s Day (virtual) celebration is coming up.
> In addition to being fabulous peeps who love bags, we have a rich and varied fantasy life here on the island.
> We love all bags no matter the price point.
> Furniture shopping was successful if tiring.
> Oldest D finally completed college in December. 8 years and 3 different colleges but she never gave up.
> She has a “real” job now and as she is 26 she has own insurance, car,etc. Apartment was next. Move in day is 4 weeks from Friday.
> So, she needed a desk ( she works from home), and the other basics.
> So far we grandma and I have helped her pick a small sofa and chair, desk and chair, nightstand and dresser and various kitchen items and linens.
> She can’t decide on what kind of bed she wants whether traditional or foam so that is the only big item on list still to buy.


Congratulations to dd!!  So exciting to help her pick things out!

It’s snowing here blah!  But I went thrifting and scored some nice tops for dd’s and I so all is well


----------



## Ludmilla

Sick islander here wavibg from afar.  
Why cannot I just have a cold like others? Why do my colds have to escalate into something - huge?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sick islander here wavibg from afar.
> Why cannot I just have a cold like others? Why do my colds have to escalate into something - huge?


Ughhh! I’m sorry you’re not feeling well. That just stinks.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Deer frighten me too, *RemainSilly*. They seem to sneak up and cause havoc. I just love that Longchamp's bag.  And the Actual Dog.  Radley currently has a line of wonderful dog bag charms...which I have to keep myself from staring at...or buying.
> https://www.radleylondon.com/accessories/keyrings-charms/


Cute charms!

Deer are land mines with slimey noses.
God, I cringe just thinking of them. Depositing infected ticks hither & yon.


Narnanz said:


> ok...not a great start to the morning...4.30am ..let the dog out for her usual...she comes in covered in poo...and she is a white coloured dog....ohhh yuk...cleaning up that this early is not great...am glad she had her groom and was trimed on tuesday as with short coat made the job much easier.


Oooooh. Yuck city. Rough start to your morning.
My dog spotted DEER during morning hike. 


Happily, they remained nicely "over there." 


May be same 3, following me everywhere...


Ludmilla said:


> Sick islander here wavibg from afar.
> Why cannot I just have a cold like others? Why do my colds have to escalate into something - huge?


Over-achiever.
Feel better, my friend.


----------



## Murphy47

My parents feed the deer. Due to loss of habitat they now have 22 coming by in the afternoons. 
Urban sprawl has made a nuisance out of deer since there are so few apex predators left. 
More mountain lions less deer. I’m all for it!


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> I have not visited Australia. But spent a month in NZ.
> Geothermal activity, in ring of fire, was fascinating & insane.
> Do you have any favorite local handbag brands?
> Very nice you can work near things you enjoy.
> 
> As to forum, just wander around & post stuff in threads.
> Attach photos of bags.
> No wrong.
> 
> Other islanders will have better advice, no doubt.
> I basically post swear words & stuff about cycling.
> Between rants on whiny idiots, their annoying children, why toast always burns & how deer are trying to kill me.
> Tragic.


 
Many thanks for the warm welcome. 

I am realy looking forward to engaging with folks who understand.


----------



## ShinyW

BigPurseSue said:


> Welcome *ShinyW*! TPF is a fun forum and the people are very nice. (So long as you don't stray into the Celebrity forum.  )
> 
> I used to work in a dept. store when I was younger. Always found it fascinating what people bought. Emile Zola wrote a novel in the 19th century about working in a dept. store. "The Ladies Paradise." Worth checking out.
> 
> Congratulations on the pixie cut *Gilliana*!  Love pixie cuts. (I would love to have a pixie cut. Have a head shaped like a squashed melon. Alas.)
> 
> Deer frighten me too, *RemainSilly*.  They seem to sneak up and cause havoc. I just love that Longchamp's bag.  And the Actual Dog.   Radley currently has a line of wonderful dog bag charms...which I have to keep myself from staring at...or buying.
> https://www.radleylondon.com/accessories/keyrings-charms/
> 
> Happy Wednesday, *Tomsmom*! Enjoy the February break with your little loved one!
> 
> Hope this finds you feeling better *Murphy*!  Please tell us about the furniture shopping. Looooooove furniture shopping.
> 
> And to the rest of you...Hope you're all having a good week!



Dearest, 
Thankyou so much for the welcome. I was not sure how this adventure was going to turn out. 
I have no intention whatsoever of straying into the Celebrity Forum. Unless of course there is a photo of a lovely handbag there. 
Will keep my eyes open for the "The Ladies Paradise.". Department Stores are a whole different kettle of fish from the inside.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> ......Do you have any favorite local handbag brands?
> Very nice you can work near things you enjoy......


I used to work in retail way back around year 2000. Happy days. These days I am more of a casual observer.

Favorite local handbag brands?
Top of the list for me has to be Oroton. Even more specifically the Kiera. Still see them out and about. Lovely.
Next is a more general like of anything plain and simple and shiny and squidgy and plush.


----------



## ShinyW

Is there a "how to" for posting photos? I cant find it.


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> Is there a "how to" for posting photos? I cant find it.



I haven’t been able to post pix for a few weeks. I use iOS tho


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> I haven’t been able to post pix for a few weeks. I use iOS tho


Same here. iOS.


----------



## ShinyW

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4347949
> 
> Same here. iOS.


oooh. That looks like it worked!


----------



## Tomsmom

ShinyW said:


> oooh. That looks like it worked!


Nice bags!!


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> oooh. That looks like it worked!



Love that bag!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Nice bags!!


Thankyou Tomsmom.

I was just trying to post some photos and it worked out of the blue.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag!


Thankyou Murphy47. 

Not a great fan of the handles with chains but the bag itself is beautiful. You can tell it would feel just devine. 

Love the way the light works on this black one. Showing up the luscious folds in the leather.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> My parents feed the deer. Due to loss of habitat they now have 22 coming by in the afternoons.
> Urban sprawl has made a nuisance out of deer since there are so few apex predators left.
> More mountain lions less deer. I’m all for it!


Yes. Everyone lives to feed R species.
But is terrified of & kill K species.
We have black vultures moving in, as development eats their habitat.
Causing some issues.


ShinyW said:


> Top of the list for me has to be Oroton. Even more specifically the Kiera. Still see them out and about. Lovely.
> Next is a more general like of anything plain and simple and shiny and squidgy and plush.


Do not know brand. Interesting!
Totally hear you on simple & squidgy!


ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4348240
> 
> Thankyou Murphy47.
> 
> Not a great fan of the handles with chains but the bag itself is beautiful. You can tell it would feel just devine.
> 
> Love the way the light works on this black one. Showing up the luscious folds in the leather.


Pretty!
Is this your bag?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. Everyone lives to feed R species.
> But is terrified of & kill K species.
> We have black vultures moving in, as development eats their habitat.
> Causing some issues.
> 
> Do not know brand. Interesting!
> Totally hear you on simple & squidgy!
> 
> Pretty!
> Is this your bag?


Vultures can be scary. Big ass birds. And yes that is the official name. 
Sooo necessary tho. Eat carrion that would otherwise overrun green space and spread disease.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Vultures can be scary. Big ass birds. And yes that is the official name.
> Sooo necessary tho. Eat carrion that would otherwise overrun green space and spread disease.


I enjoy vultures. Very much.
Fascinating digestive elements & head design.
However, black vultures will gang up to kill small animals--kittens, etc.
Can be problem in urban areas.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I enjoy vultures. Very much.
> Fascinating digestive elements & head design.
> However, black vultures will gang up to kill small animals--kittens, etc.
> Can be problem in urban areas.



Yup. They do. Pets are easy prey for wildlife. 
My mom calls a pets under 10 pounds “snacks”. 
Not very nice but true if u live in the country or outer rings of suburbia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. They do. Pets are easy prey for wildlife.
> My mom calls a pets under 10 pounds “snacks”.
> Not very nice but true if u live in the country or outer rings of suburbia.


You’re making me appreciate the urban area I live in. And even though it’s an urban area we have a terrible deer population problem. They’ve finally come up with the solution to sterilize the males I believe.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> You’re making me appreciate the urban area I live in. And even though it’s an urban area we have a terrible deer population problem. They’ve finally come up with the solution to sterilize the males I believe.



This is an xlnt idea! Wish they’d do something smart like that in my backward state. 
All urban areas has more wildlife than you would expect it’s just hidden. 
Loss of habitat in many growing suburban areas is pushing them closer to people than they were before.


----------



## remainsilly

Another day during travels:






My bathroom area has dry sauna.


Added couple drops _Litsea cubeba _essential oil to hot rocks--fantastic experience.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> Do not know brand. Interesting!
> Totally hear you on simple & squidgy!
> 
> Pretty!
> Is this your bag?



Oroton is a famous Australian brand. It has been around since I was a little kid in the 1960's. Made famous by "GloMesh" bags which were the height of fashion, back then. 

Oroton produce some beautiful examples of Hobo type bags these days. Featuring simplicity and softness and squidgyness. I am a great fan of this style of bag, which is why they are the top of the list for me. 

Definetly a pretty bag but not mine. They always look eye catching on a lady. I find them incredibly alluring and attractive. 

Above is a photo of an Oroton Glomesh bag. Definetly not to my taste but typical of the era:


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You’re making me appreciate the urban area I live in. And even though it’s an urban area we have a terrible deer population problem. They’ve finally come up with the solution to sterilize the males I believe.





Murphy47 said:


> This is an xlnt idea! Wish they’d do something smart like that in my backward state.
> All urban areas has more wildlife than you would expect it’s just hidden.
> Loss of habitat in many growing suburban areas is pushing them closer to people than they were before.


This is sooo interesting to read. Here our wildlife is strictly controlled by hunters as our country is so small. Sick animals get shot quickly and there is no extreme overpopulation. We do have fox and boar problems near big cities, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Another day during travels:
> View attachment 4348865
> 
> View attachment 4348866
> 
> View attachment 4348867
> 
> My bathroom area has dry sauna.
> View attachment 4348868
> 
> Added couple drops _Litsea cubeba _essential oil to hot rocks--fantastic experience.


Dog looks like a happy vacationer!
Glad everyone is having fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4349032
> 
> 
> 
> Oroton is a famous Australian brand. It has been around since I was a little kid in the 1960's. Made famous by "GloMesh" bags which were the height of fashion, back then.
> 
> Oroton produce some beautiful examples of Hobo type bags these days. Featuring simplicity and softness and squidgyness. I am a great fan of this style of bag, which is why they are the top of the list for me.
> 
> Definetly a pretty bag but not mine. They always look eye catching on a lady. I find them incredibly alluring and attractive.
> 
> Above is a photo of an Oroton Glomesh bag. Definetly not to my taste but typical of the era:


I think I have read about Oroton somewhere on the forum. I like the bags you have posted?


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> I think I have read about Oroton somewhere on the forum. I like the bags you have posted?



Many thanks Ludmilla. 
The bags  I have posted are very typical of my favourites. Especially in style and colour and texture. 
My intention is to post some more about slightly different favourites but meanwhile here is some photos of the ones I have posted already.


----------



## ShinyW

Here is another photo of one of my favourites. 
This time in red. Another colour which drives me crazy with its appeal to me. 
Not all reds but this one in particular and a couple of other shades of red.


----------



## remainsilly

ShinyW said:


> Definetly a pretty bag but not mine. They always look eye catching on a lady. I find them incredibly alluring and attractive.


Good to learn.
Do you actually carry bags yourself?
If so, which ones?
How are they working for you?


Ludmilla said:


> Dog looks like a happy vacationer!
> Glad everyone is having fun.


I always travel with crate.
Found dog pillow bed, provided in room.
Cannot pry him off of it.
Little happy snuffling sounds & sighs.
May need to buy similar for home use.
If I can avoid falling over it, in middle of floor.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> Good to learn.
> Do you actually carry bags yourself?
> If so, which ones?
> How are they working for you?



No do not carry bags myself. It is definetly a female thing to do here. 
I have found them incredibly attractive my whole adult life. A big part of that is how they are such a feminine thing to do.


----------



## remainsilly

ShinyW said:


> No do not carry bags myself. It is definetly a female thing to do here.
> I have found them incredibly attractive my whole adult life. A big part of that is how they are such a feminine thing to do.


These might interest you.
Here are 2 threads, with men showing their bag choices/style.
Some are located in Australia.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mens-lv-club.40188/

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/space-for-guys-modeling-their-hermes.377429/


----------



## Ludmilla

Some sick child drove home to her Mum today...


----------



## Narnanz

Found out last night that my bag had lost a foot..sheared right off....Think I know how it came off...but know that the foot is now lost...so now what am I to do?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Some sick child drove home to her Mum today...
> View attachment 4349573


Nothing like being with mom when you’re sick, feel better Ludmilla! Btw excellent bag choices!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Found out last night that my bag had lost a foot..sheared right off....Think I know how it came off...but know that the foot is now lost...so now what am I to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349589


Can you call the company?  Or try a cobbler?


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Can you call the company?  Or try a cobbler?


its a made in china no name brand...and we dont have a cobbler in town now....will have a think about how i can...the bag is bagged out if you can understand that...so would have to remove the bottom layer to remove the other half of the foot.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Some sick child drove home to her Mum today...
> View attachment 4349573


 Awwwwwww!
Poor kid.
Feel better.


Narnanz said:


> Found out last night that my bag had lost a foot..sheared right off....Think I know how it came off...but know that the foot is now lost...so now what am I to do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4349589


I had similar happen here:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/ahoy-polloi-an-island-for-the-masses.884977/page-914#post-31375923"]Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)[/URL]
My solution was to add new feet.


----------



## remainsilly

Hiked muddy trails, with pup & timbuk2 messenger bag.


Tree mix & water proximity indicate an endangered bird I know could be here.


We mostly found waterfalls & sniffed weird things.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Awwwwwww!
> Poor kid.
> Feel better.
> 
> I had similar happen here:
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> My solution was to add new feet.


Thinking of finding a gold foot somewhere and cutting the spike thingy off...then superglueing it back onto the broken piece...
Not a good fit but its a cheap bag...if the bag had set me back thousands it would be a different story.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> These might interest you.
> Here are 2 threads, with men showing their bag choices/style.
> Some are located in Australia.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/mens-lv-club.40188/
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/space-for-guys-modeling-their-hermes.377429/


nah. Not really. 
Handbags have always been associated with the feminine side of things. The texture and form is what attracts me, to my own preference in bags.


----------



## ShinyW

This handbag pretty much says it all to me.


----------



## remainsilly

ShinyW said:


> nah. Not really.
> Handbags have always been associated with the feminine side of things. The texture and form is what attracts me, to my own preference in bags.


So...
You do not carry bags?
You feel only women should carry bags?
And you like posting photos of bags you think of as feminine/attractive?
Is there a goal?
Or just...?
Bit confused.


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone watch its hadrian on youtube?.....loving watching him find cool bags at thrift stores...and i love his changes in his home decor.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Nothing like being with mom when you’re sick, feel better Ludmilla! Btw excellent bag choices!


True. Hopefully, I am not infecting anyone with my pest. 


Narnanz said:


> its a made in china no name brand...and we dont have a cobbler in town now....will have a think about how i can...the bag is bagged out if you can understand that...so would have to remove the bottom layer to remove the other half of the foot.


I would recommend another food like Remainsilly suggested. 


remainsilly said:


> Awwwwwww!
> Poor kid.
> Feel better.
> 
> I had similar happen here:
> Ahoy polloi (an island for the masses)
> My solution was to add new feet.


Baby steps. Antibiotics are taking their time to help. Head and throat are still nests of pus. 


remainsilly said:


> Hiked muddy trails, with pup & timbuk2 messenger bag.
> View attachment 4349770
> 
> Tree mix & water proximity indicate an endangered bird I know could be here.
> View attachment 4349769
> 
> We mostly found waterfalls & sniffed weird things.


Lovely pics. Your dog looks so happy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Anyone watch its hadrian on youtube?.....loving watching him find cool bags at thrift stores...and i love his changes in his home decor.


No, I do not know that channel.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Hope you're feeling better, Ludmilla! Please take care of yourself!


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Thinking of finding a gold foot somewhere and cutting the spike thingy off...then superglueing it back onto the broken piece...
> Not a good fit but its a cheap bag...if the bag had set me back thousands it would be a different story.


Spike things should push in--if similar design to my experience.
Think my bag cost <$200usd.
I still was shipped replacement, after foot fell off in 3 months. Then full refund, after replacement's foot fell off in 3 months.


Narnanz said:


> Anyone watch its hadrian on youtube?.....loving watching him find cool bags at thrift stores...and i love his changes in his home decor.


I rarely watch t.v.
So never know about newest designer/instagram/fashion fads.


Ludmilla said:


> Head and throat are still nests of pus.


Your description is poetry! Hug me!
How are you today?


----------



## remainsilly

Journey home--dogs love road stops!
Meeting people & watering plants.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Your dog looks very happy RemainSilly! 

What is everyone doing this weekend? 

Hope everyone is doing well. 

I am still snow shoveling. 

In a moment of weakness and despair I ordered 4 lbs. of miniature Hersey chocolate bars from Amazon the other day. Amazon says they will be delivered later this morning. I am counting the hours. Isn't that awful?


----------



## Mayfly285

BigPurseSue said:


> Your dog looks very happy RemainSilly!
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am still snow shoveling.
> 
> In a moment of weakness and despair I ordered 4 lbs. of miniature Hersey chocolate bars from Amazon the other day. Amazon says they will be delivered later this morning. I am counting the hours. Isn't that awful?



You’ve already burned off the calories, shovelling the snow!

Hazy sunshine breaking through the morning mist here in Derbyshire. Just chilling with a large cup of tea, sitting with the dogs and listening to the birds singing in the hedgerow ...


----------



## ShinyW

BigPurseSue said:


> Your dog looks very happy RemainSilly!
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am still snow shoveling.
> 
> In a moment of weakness and despair I ordered 4 lbs. of miniature Hersey chocolate bars from Amazon the other day. Amazon says they will be delivered later this morning. I am counting the hours. Isn't that awful?



Enjoying the sun and the clear skys here in West Oz.  
37 degrees celsius on Monday (98.6 degrees fahrenheit). 
Helping my son install a new kitchen this morning. 
Adult daughter's birthday get together this afternoon. 

Kind of like living in a postcard here.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Your dog looks very happy RemainSilly!
> 
> What is everyone doing this weekend?
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am still snow shoveling.
> 
> In a moment of weakness and despair I ordered 4 lbs. of miniature Hersey chocolate bars from Amazon the other day. Amazon says they will be delivered later this morning. I am counting the hours. Isn't that awful?


Would say that dog enjoyed our wanderings.
And has new pillow bed on way.

Must be candy phase of moon--Man dragged home bags of kitkats.
All Japanese packaging.
With no idea what flavors/sizes were in bags.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kit_Kats_in_Japan
Best I could tell, he grabbed mini size assortments.
Plus bag of last November's pick-a-flavor contest winner, strawberry tiramisu.
Not bad.

Hoping for some cycling this weekend.
Plus volunteered to bake a birthday cake.
Never ask me to do this.
Am sure "zombie rabbit, with chocolate poop pellets" will be huge hit.


Mayfly285 said:


> Hazy sunshine breaking through the morning mist here in Derbyshire. Just chilling with a large cup of tea, sitting with the dogs and listening to the birds singing in the hedgerow ...


 Pretty. Snowdrops should pop up soon?


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4351542
> 
> 
> Enjoying the sun and the clear skys here in West Oz.
> 37 degrees celsius on Monday (98.6 degrees fahrenheit).
> Helping my son install a new kitchen this morning.
> Adult daughter's birthday get together this afternoon.
> 
> Kind of like living in a postcard here.



Sounds harsh. Lol. 
98 seems rather warm for kitchen remodel. Hope there’s a “beverage” waiting at this afternoons get together.


----------



## BigPurseSue

Mayfly285 said:


> You’ve already burned off the calories, shovelling the snow!
> 
> Hazy sunshine breaking through the morning mist here in Derbyshire. Just chilling with a large cup of tea, sitting with the dogs and listening to the birds singing in the hedgerow ...



That sounds lovely! Tea, dogs, birds singing, garden. All images I like.

You are right, all the shoveling has already burned off the calories of the chocolate shipment! 



ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4351542
> 
> 
> Enjoying the sun and the clear skys here in West Oz.
> 37 degrees celsius on Monday (98.6 degrees fahrenheit).
> Helping my son install a new kitchen this morning.
> Adult daughter's birthday get together this afternoon.
> 
> Kind of like living in a postcard here.



Sounds like a pleasant, fulfilling day. What style is the new kitchen?



remainsilly said:


> Would say that dog enjoyed our wanderings.
> And has new pillow bed on way.
> 
> Must be candy phase of moon--Man dragged home bags of kitkats.
> All Japanese packaging.
> With no idea what flavors/sizes were in bags.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kit_Kats_in_Japan
> Best I could tell, he grabbed mini size assortments.
> Plus bag of last November's pick-a-flavor contest winner, strawberry tiramisu.
> Not bad.
> 
> Hoping for some cycling this weekend.
> Plus volunteered to bake a birthday cake.
> Never ask me to do this.
> Am sure "zombie rabbit, with chocolate poop pellets" will be huge hit.
> 
> Pretty. Snowdrops should pop up soon?



Oooh! Japanese KitKats!  

Interesting article recently in NY Times about Japanese KitKats:
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2018/10/24/magazine/candy-kit-kat-japan.html

We* need *to see a picture of that Zombie Rabbit cake.

Do you have a link for that amazing dog bed? DH's new dog chewed up our "dog futon" last week when DH went outside to shovel without him. He let out a murderous howl that sounded like he was dying then suddenly the air was full of chewed up foam.


----------



## ShinyW

BigPurseSue said:


> ...
> 
> Sounds like a pleasant, fulfilling day. What style is the new kitchen?
> 
> ...



The photo above is myself and grandkid number six, living life in the Postcard that is West Oz. Lovely day here, quite normal for down this way. On the other hand we are very isolated. 2000 miles to Singapore, 2000 miles to Sydney, etc. Takes at least 3 hours flying time to get anywhere different. 

The kitchen is very plain. IKEA is king here in the west.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds harsh. Lol.
> 98 seems rather warm for kitchen remodel. Hope there’s a “beverage” waiting at this afternoons get together.



Agreed 98 degrees farenheit is pretty harsh. Then we get a sea breeze early afternoon and things get civilised once again. 

My "beverage" of choice is black tea. Very refreshing. My job for the get together was wrangling the six grandkids in the front garden. No casualties. Well nothing serious. Our family goal for 2019 is zero visits to the emergency department of the hospital. So far, So good.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> We* need *to see a picture of that Zombie Rabbit cake.


It literally was vacuumed down throats.
So guess spice cake was tasty.
But design veeeeeeeery odd--per my usual.




BigPurseSue said:


> Do you have a link for that amazing dog bed?


Bed travel host provided had little squirrels, trees, deer, etc. design.
Floor was concrete.


I chose an orvis dog bed--ordered at store. No cutsie woodland animals.
Home floor is carpet.
Will report how dog reacts, when item arrives.


BigPurseSue said:


> Interesting article recently in NY Times about Japanese KitKats


Thanks.


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> Agreed 98 degrees farenheit is pretty harsh. Then we get a sea breeze early afternoon and things get civilised once again.
> 
> My "beverage" of choice is black tea. Very refreshing. My job for the get together was wrangling the six grandkids in the front garden. No casualties. Well nothing serious. Our family goal for 2019 is zero visits to the emergency department of the hospital. So far, So good.



This is an xlnt goal! 
My oldest was a “frequent flyer” at school nurse and ER.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> It literally was vacuumed down throats.
> So guess spice cake was tasty.
> But design veeeeeeeery odd--per my usual.
> View attachment 4352897
> 
> 
> Bed travel host provided had little squirrels, trees, deer, etc. design.
> Floor was concrete.
> View attachment 4352898
> 
> I chose an orvis dog bed--ordered at store. No cutsie woodland animals.
> Home floor is carpet.
> Will report how dog reacts, when item arrives.
> 
> Thanks.



They say cats are finicky but a dog choosing new bed is way worse I think.


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> It literally was vacuumed down throats.
> So guess spice cake was tasty.
> But design veeeeeeeery odd--per my usual.
> View attachment 4352897
> 
> 
> Bed travel host provided had little squirrels, trees, deer, etc. design.
> Floor was concrete.
> View attachment 4352898
> 
> I chose an orvis dog bed--ordered at store. No cutsie woodland animals.
> Home floor is carpet.
> Will report how dog reacts, when item arrives.
> 
> Thanks.


awww - he looks awfully comfy!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> They say cats are finicky but a dog choosing new bed is way worse I think.





Cookiefiend said:


> awww - he looks awfully comfy!


I travel with crate, pad, blankets--then this pillow thing was in room.
It sang a happy, squashy siren song to dog.
And all else was dead to him.
Except when I made toast=right there, hopeful.

If he hates the orvis bed, I'll sprinkle toast crumbs on it.
---
Lesson o' day:
Do not roll bicycle into *dept. of public safety *office.
Then explain they have no rack for lock-up. But you need to renew motor vehicle driver license.
Because you will hear about how angry the cleaners get over tire marks on floor.
And be told to lock to the outside flagpole, "or something."


----------



## remainsilly

Aha!
My distrust of both apps & facebook rings true.
https://www.wsj.com/articles/you-gi...formation-then-they-tell-facebook-11550851636


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> This is an xlnt goal!
> My oldest was a “frequent flyer” at school nurse and ER.


Indeed. The joys of parenting. 
My son when he was very young, decided riding his bicycle along a six foot high limestone wall was a good idea. Needless to say. Off to the hospital.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> It literally was vacuumed down throats.
> So guess spice cake was tasty.
> But design veeeeeeeery odd--per my usual.
> View attachment 4352897
> 
> 
> Bed travel host provided had little squirrels, trees, deer, etc. design.
> Floor was concrete.
> View attachment 4352898
> 
> I chose an orvis dog bed--ordered at store. No cutsie woodland animals.
> Home floor is carpet.
> Will report how dog reacts, when item arrives.
> 
> Thanks.



Boy, those Orvis beds look comfy! I want one to sleep on. 

The zombie bunny cake actually looks yummy. I bet you'll be in demand for Easter brunches when word gets around. 



remainsilly said:


> Do not roll bicycle into *dept. of public safety *office.
> Then explain they have no rack for lock-up. But you need to renew motor vehicle driver license.
> Because you will hear about how angry the cleaners get over tire marks on floor.
> And be told to lock to the outside flagpole, "or something."



 No one cares about the cleaners and whether they're annoyed by tire marks on the floor. NO ONE! Just a fib to make you feel guilty. 



ShinyW said:


> Indeed. The joys of parenting.
> My son when he was very young, decided riding his bicycle along a six foot high limestone wall was a good idea. Needless to say. Off to the hospital.



My friend's 70-year-old husband is always doing things like that. I think he's on his third set of dental implants. Some boys never grow up. But then that's a good thing, isn't it? 

Your grandson is adorable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Short hello everyone! 
Still in bed... but a bit optimistic today. 
Love all the pics and stories.


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Boy, those Orvis beds look comfy! I want one to sleep on.
> 
> The zombie bunny cake actually looks yummy. I bet you'll be in demand for Easter brunches when word gets around.


Thanks--like looks of orvis, too. Waiting to see...

I draw the line at Easter brunches.
All those weird hats. No.


BigPurseSue said:


> No one cares about the cleaners and whether they're annoyed by tire marks on the floor. NO ONE! Just a fib to make you feel guilty.


She was kinda a b!tch through process.
Guess she needed 12th smoke break of morning. 
So my paperwork & money were horrible inconvenience.
At least she had reasonable fingernails, without crazy length & glitter swirls--so could push keyboard without knuckling it.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks--like looks of orvis, too. Waiting to see...
> 
> I draw the line at Easter brunches.
> All those weird hats. No.
> 
> She was kinda a b!tch through process.
> Guess she needed 12th smoke break of morning.
> So my paperwork & money were horrible inconvenience.
> At least she had reasonable fingernails, without crazy length & glitter swirls--so could push keyboard without knuckling it.



Had a waitress with long acrylic nails at lunch. In my day those weee forbidden. 
She had to pick everything up by pinching with the side of her hand like a crab. Off putting.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Had a waitress with long acrylic nails at lunch. In my day those weee forbidden.
> She had to pick everything up by pinching with the side of her hand like a crab. Off putting.


Holy Mother of Acrylic--do not get me started!
Now pay city utility bills in person.
To get receipt, so verify was done correctly.
Because those all-did fingernail people cannot enter correct account numbers or amounts into computers. Endless problems.



Is it evil that my 1st thought, seeing such nails, is, "How does she use toilet/tissue?"


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> Holy Mother of Acrylic--do not get me started!
> Now pay city utility bills in person.
> To get receipt, so verify was done correctly.
> Because those all-did fingernail people cannot enter correct account numbers or amounts into computers. Endless problems.
> View attachment 4355177
> View attachment 4355178
> 
> Is it evil that my 1st thought, seeing such nails, is, "How does she use toilet/tissue?"


hahaa - no - it's not evil but a real question… gross but real! One hopes there is serious hand washing prior to leaving the facilities. 

Also - your post should have an "Hurl Alert" on it!


----------



## remainsilly

Cookiefiend said:


> hahaa - no - it's not evil but a real question… gross but real! One hopes there is serious hand washing prior to leaving the facilities.
> 
> Also - your post should have an "Hurl Alert" on it!


So true. I imagine multiple, awkward injuries as well.

Yes. Probably all my posts need warning signs.
Here are some great ideas:
https://worldwideinterweb.com/funniest-warning-signs-ever/amp/
My vote:


----------



## Murphy47

There’s a parade in New Orleans where they throw HANDBAGS! I think we need to go there!


----------



## Murphy47

Can anyone tell me how to upload pics on this new version?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> There’s a parade in New Orleans where they throw HANDBAGS! I think we need to go there!


As in they throw them at us?
Or we throw ours?


Murphy47 said:


> Can anyone tell me how to upload pics on this new version?


I clear endless tracking cookies, etc. junk, every time visit this site.
No way I'd give it app. permissions.
Without app, "upload a file" option button.
Sometimes it works for photos, but often glitchy.


----------



## remainsilly

Lv bag today:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.944815/page-1049#post-32944552"]Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action[/URL]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Lv bag today:
> [URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.944815/page-1049#post-32944552"]Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action[/URL]



LV always a good choice. Dragging around Longchamp in New Khaki. Thought it was brown in store but it’s actually Army green.


----------



## Tomsmom

Snowing today ick. I’ve been in my artsy still, hanging out in my car waiting to go to work


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Mabel and I at the doctor yesterday.
I am on sick leave next week, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> LV always a good choice. Dragging around Longchamp in New Khaki. Thought it was brown in store but it’s actually Army green.


My heavier winter coat is army green.
Versatile color.


Do you think this bag, found as shopping, was too small?!


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4357360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowing today ick. I’ve been in my artsy still, hanging out in my car waiting to go to work


Pretty colored thing, under arsty, too.
What do you think of honda's new crossover vehicle?


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4357389
> 
> Miss Mabel and I at the doctor yesterday.
> I am on sick leave next week, too.


Yay, more time away from work.
Boo, more sniffly achy junk.
Mabel sure is pretty.
Spotted d&b flo yesterday & chatted with owner. Great patina on natural leather.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4357389
> 
> Miss Mabel and I at the doctor yesterday.
> I am on sick leave next week, too.


Great bag!  I hope you feel better ASAP!


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> My heavier winter coat is army green.
> Versatile color.
> View attachment 4357412
> 
> Do you think this bag, found as shopping, was too small?!
> 
> Pretty colored thing, under arsty, too.
> What do you think of honda's new crossover vehicle?
> 
> Yay, more time away from work.
> Boo, more sniffly achy junk.
> Mabel sure is pretty.
> Spotted d&b flo yesterday & chatted with owner. Great patina on natural leather.


Under the artsy is my Baggu which I used for toting my lunch and other necessities. 

As for the Honda I Iove it! I was used to driving a 7 passenger vehicle before this so I’m really enjoying the smaller vehicle not to mention the savings on gas!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4357360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowing today ick. I’ve been in my artsy still, hanging out in my car waiting to go to work


What a classic handbag, love it. 

Hard to imagine snow. It hardly ever happens here. Although every few years it snows on our highest hill. There is a small colony of Quokas up there.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My heavier winter coat is army green.
> Versatile color.
> View attachment 4357412
> 
> Do you think this bag, found as shopping, was too small?!
> 
> Pretty colored thing, under arsty, too.
> What do you think of honda's new crossover vehicle?
> 
> Yay, more time away from work.
> Boo, more sniffly achy junk.
> Mabel sure is pretty.
> Spotted d&b flo yesterday & chatted with owner. Great patina on natural leather.


Thank you for Mabel love and well wishes!
Hehe. What do you want to squirrel away with that small bag?!


Tomsmom said:


> Great bag!  I hope you feel better ASAP!


Thank you! I hope so, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Under the artsy is my Baggu which I used for toting my lunch and other necessities.
> 
> As for the Honda I Iove it! I was used to driving a 7 passenger vehicle before this so I’m really enjoying the smaller vehicle not to mention the savings on gas!


Baggu sounds useful. 
I have a folded thing, in pouch, which sounds similar--becomes water-resistant tote, if needed.

Glad you are enjoying vehicle.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for Mabel love and well wishes!
> Hehe. What do you want to squirrel away with that small bag?!


Mabel just shines.

Hehehe--owned 2 similar woven bags, years ago.
Thought was: "Will be great beach totes!"
Reality was: when bag laid flat on floor, cat would hop on & expect pull-ride slides around kitchen. Then scratchy-claw the natural material.
They never saw beach. Then went bye-bye, once destroyed.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Baggu sounds useful.
> I have a folded thing, in pouch, which sounds similar--becomes water-resistant tote, if needed.
> 
> Glad you are enjoying vehicle.
> 
> Mabel just shines.
> 
> Hehehe--owned 2 similar woven bags, years ago.
> Thought was: "Will be great beach totes!"
> Reality was: when bag laid flat on floor, cat would hop on & expect pull-ride slides around kitchen. Then scratchy-claw the natural material.
> They never saw beach. Then went bye-bye, once destroyed.


Cats.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders! 

Happy Sunday! Hope everyone is busy with nice plans.

Good news - I feel well enough again to knit. Cousin brought me a pattern yesterday and now I am in bed knitting. 

And I need to share a fun story.
Mother likes Speedy a lot, but has no clue about the bag‘s background. She wouldn’t be happy, if she knew.
Yesterday, my cousin wanted to see Speedy. And my mother told her very proudly: „you do not need to buy an expensive leather handbag to get something nice.“
Cousin and I just nodded.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> 
> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone is busy with nice plans.
> 
> Good news - I feel well enough again to knit. Cousin brought me a pattern yesterday and now I am in bed knitting.
> 
> And I need to share a fun story.
> Mother likes Speedy a lot, but has no clue about the bag‘s background. She wouldn’t be happy, if she knew.
> Yesterday, my cousin wanted to see Speedy. And my mother told her very proudly: „you do not need to buy an expensive leather handbag to get something nice.“
> Cousin and I just nodded.



Got a big chuckle from this one!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Got a big chuckle from this one!


Hehe. Me too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> 
> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone is busy with nice plans.
> 
> Good news - I feel well enough again to knit. Cousin brought me a pattern yesterday and now I am in bed knitting.
> 
> And I need to share a fun story.
> Mother likes Speedy a lot, but has no clue about the bag‘s background. She wouldn’t be happy, if she knew.
> Yesterday, my cousin wanted to see Speedy. And my mother told her very proudly: „you do not need to buy an expensive leather handbag to get something nice.“
> Cousin and I just nodded.


Awesome lol!

 I’m glad you’re feeling better!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome lol!
> 
> I’m glad you’re feeling better!


Thank you! Yes, I am slightly optimistic.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Cats.....
> View attachment 4358853


I miss that feline booger daily.
Taught me tons about being assertive & unmoved, yet cuddly & opportunistic.
He was a daily circus.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> 
> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone is busy with nice plans.
> 
> Good news - I feel well enough again to knit. Cousin brought me a pattern yesterday and now I am in bed knitting.
> 
> And I need to share a fun story.
> Mother likes Speedy a lot, but has no clue about the bag‘s background. She wouldn’t be happy, if she knew.
> Yesterday, my cousin wanted to see Speedy. And my mother told her very proudly: „you do not need to buy an expensive leather handbag to get something nice.“
> Cousin and I just nodded.


Hehehe! Love this story, Ludmilla! Also, love your mother. For being unbiased & true to her own values. Respect.

Actually...have bag story for week. Sad. Irritating. But real. Worked out in end. Though ate time & extra money needlessly.

Here goes: As stated earlier, cycled over to renew my motor vehicle driver license.
Wore usual neon biking clothes & patagonia atom sling.
What I omitted=how RUDELY was treated. Could not believe. Seriously. 
Hostility. Payment demanded. Then was told "failed" eye exam. "No good news, all bad."
Given specialist form & dismissed.

Returned few days later, in my luxury car. Wore designer items & lv bag.
Had optometrist form. Saying my eyesight was fine.(doctor was pissed off, about this ridiculous issue)
Was called, "Ma'am." Put at front of queue.
No baseline eye exam on file, from previous visit. And no examiner information written on my paperwork. 
When I questioned=
Issued renewal. Quickly, easily, done.

Irony=my cycling gear cost well over price for lv bag.
 Wow. Such varied levels of discrimination in society.
Stupid. But enlightening.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, I am slightly optimistic.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> I miss that feline booger daily.
> Taught me tons about being assertive & unmoved, yet cuddly & opportunistic.
> He was a daily circus.
> 
> Hehehe! Love this story, Ludmilla! Also, love your mother. For being unbiased & true to her own values. Respect.
> 
> Actually...have bag story for week. Sad. Irritating. But real. Worked out in end. Though ate time & extra money needlessly.
> 
> Here goes: As stated earlier, cycled over to renew my motor vehicle driver license.
> Wore usual neon biking clothes & patagonia atom sling.
> What I omitted=how RUDELY was treated. Could not believe. Seriously.
> Hostility. Payment demanded. Then was told "failed" eye exam. "No good news, all bad."
> Given specialist form & dismissed.
> 
> Returned few days later, in my luxury car. Wore designer items & lv bag.
> Had optometrist form. Saying my eyesight was fine.(doctor was pissed off, about this ridiculous issue)
> Was called, "Ma'am." Put at front of queue.
> No baseline eye exam on file, from previous visit. And no examiner information written on my paperwork.
> When I questioned=
> Issued renewal. Quickly, easily, done.
> 
> Irony=my cycling gear cost well over price for lv bag.
> Wow. Such varied levels of discrimination in society.
> Stupid. But enlightening.


Sad but true. 

Much better customer service eveywhere. 

When; my hair is cut, I am clean shaven, neat and tidy work clothes,...


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> Sad but true.
> 
> Much better customer service eveywhere.
> 
> When; my hair is cut, I am clean shaven, neat and tidy work clothes,...



It’s weird how that works. My D runs around in workout clothes often and has the same experience. 
Once Hubbie had a guy on the bus yell out the window “loser”. 
At first he was mad. Then he realized he was on a 1k bike and the other guy was riding the BUS.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> It’s weird how that works. My D runs around in workout clothes often and has the same experience.
> Once Hubbie had a guy on the bus yell out the window “loser”.
> At first he was mad. Then he realized he was on a 1k bike and the other guy was riding the BUS.


Sometimes I have to look like a homeless person. My mate said, "Yep, you look like a homeless person." while we were having morning tea at a cafe in Perth. That is when a very pretty young woman (who is a good mate of my eldest daughter and knows me well, she is also one of Perth's top lawyers.) walked up sat down and started chatting as natural as can be. 

Some people just never know, who you are or what you do. Got to make allowances for that, I reckon.


----------



## ShinyW

Knitti


Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> 
> Happy Sunday! Hope everyone is busy with nice plans.
> 
> Good news - I feel well enough again to knit. Cousin brought me a pattern yesterday and now I am in bed knitting.
> 
> And I need to share a fun story.
> Mother likes Speedy a lot, but has no clue about the bag‘s background. She wouldn’t be happy, if she knew.
> Yesterday, my cousin wanted to see Speedy. And my mother told her very proudly: „you do not need to buy an expensive leather handbag to get something nice.“
> Cousin and I just nodded.


Knitting must be a good sign? Surely. 

Here is to a complete recovery.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hopefully!
But, I guess I am on a good way now.
New sign of healing: I am able to read Terry Pratchett.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> I miss that feline booger daily.
> Taught me tons about being assertive & unmoved, yet cuddly & opportunistic.
> He was a daily circus.
> 
> Hehehe! Love this story, Ludmilla! Also, love your mother. For being unbiased & true to her own values. Respect.
> 
> Actually...have bag story for week. Sad. Irritating. But real. Worked out in end. Though ate time & extra money needlessly.
> 
> Here goes: As stated earlier, cycled over to renew my motor vehicle driver license.
> Wore usual neon biking clothes & patagonia atom sling.
> What I omitted=how RUDELY was treated. Could not believe. Seriously.
> Hostility. Payment demanded. Then was told "failed" eye exam. "No good news, all bad."
> Given specialist form & dismissed.
> 
> Returned few days later, in my luxury car. Wore designer items & lv bag.
> Had optometrist form. Saying my eyesight was fine.(doctor was pissed off, about this ridiculous issue)
> Was called, "Ma'am." Put at front of queue.
> No baseline eye exam on file, from previous visit. And no examiner information written on my paperwork.
> When I questioned=
> Issued renewal. Quickly, easily, done.
> 
> Irony=my cycling gear cost well over price for lv bag.
> Wow. Such varied levels of discrimination in society.
> Stupid. But enlightening.


Cat was a true circus cat. 
It must be really sad without him.

If mother knew true price of Speedy there would be a lot of scolding and death stares involved.... 

Yes. Sad but true. Some people need signs like fancy cars and designer bags to find their manners.
Hate this, too.


Murphy47 said:


> It’s weird how that works. My D runs around in workout clothes often and has the same experience.
> Once Hubbie had a guy on the bus yell out the window “loser”.
> At first he was mad. Then he realized he was on a 1k bike and the other guy was riding the BUS.


People are stupid. 
Is your DD settled in new flat?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It’s weird how that works. My D runs around in workout clothes often and has the same experience.
> Once Hubbie had a guy on the bus yell out the window “loser”.
> At first he was mad. Then he realized he was on a 1k bike and the other guy was riding the BUS.


Usually am treated fairly, on bike.
A few clueless driver incidents.
But that eye test crap was beyond!


Ludmilla said:


> Hopefully!
> But, I guess I am on a good way now.
> New sign of healing: I am able to read Terry Pratchett.


Hold on there, lady!
Pratchett may induce coughing fits.
Especially if encounter, "_... gently slicing thin rashers of interval from the bacon of eternity_."
Gotta pace yourself with such brilliance. 
Break for herbal tea between chapters.


Ludmilla said:


> Cat was a true circus cat.
> It must be really sad without him.


Is ping-pong ball under sofa, still.
Just left there, as remembrance.


Ludmilla said:


> If mother knew true price of Speedy there would be a lot of scolding and death stares involved....


Man recently asked if I liked, "something called an 'alma' bag?"
Told him it looked like my bolide. 
Really hope for no unfortunate incident. As in he buys the d@mn thing.
He & your mother should chat.


Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Sad but true. Some people need signs like fancy cars and designer bags to find their manners.


I can take mouthing-off.
But denying a valid license renewal, for no true reason?!
Give some people a grain of power...
Happily, all she had was a grain.


----------



## remainsilly

Below freezing weather.
Hate it.


----------



## remainsilly

@BigPurseSue
*Thoughts, on arrival:*
dog bed=orvis cf platform
color=brown tweed
size=large
(measurements smaller than listed, but fits inside large crate well)



Packaging=none
Open cardboard shipping box & there it is.
No plastic wrap, bag, nothing.
Score 1 for the environment! 
Score -5, if use box cutter, knife, etc. 

Color=hate it  (not photographing well)
Cool tone brown, as leaf mold.
Perhaps "mushroom?"
Has hunting/forest floor vibe, imo.
Plan to cover with blanket to complement room better.

Material=velour-ish, thick, should launder fine.
Dog likes!

Stuffing=polyfill-ish, molds to body shape.
Dog enjoys being snuggled by pillow.

*Overall*: Dog seems very happy. 
 I dislike color, but can work around.
Product much better quality than available at chain pet stores in area.
Entirely machine washable.
Satisfied with choice, service & price.
Will see how lasts.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> Below freezing weather.
> Hate it.
> View attachment 4361599


Polar opposite here.

39degrees C = 
102.2 degrees fahrenheit.
eek!
Roll on Autumn (Fall) and Winter, I say.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Usually am treated fairly, on bike.
> A few clueless driver incidents.
> But that eye test crap was beyond!
> 
> Hold on there, lady!
> Pratchett may induce coughing fits.
> Especially if encounter, "_... gently slicing thin rashers of interval from the bacon of eternity_."
> Gotta pace yourself with such brilliance.
> Break for herbal tea between chapters.
> 
> Is ping-pong ball under sofa, still.
> Just left there, as remembrance.
> 
> Man recently asked if I liked, "something called an 'alma' bag?"
> Told him it looked like my bolide.
> Really hope for no unfortunate incident. As in he buys the d@mn thing.
> He & your mother should chat.
> 
> I can take mouthing-off.
> But denying a valid license renewal, for no true reason?!
> Give some people a grain of power...
> Happily, all she had was a grain.


Ooooh. Man in your life is planing new bag purchases. You need to tell him that you are happy with what you have at the moment.
Do you think he wants to get you something in monogram? 
Also, I think Alma might not be a very good idea as you do not wear Bolide this often. A chat with my mother would not have a very happy outcome for him. 
Awwww. Ping-pong ball.... 


remainsilly said:


> Below freezing weather.
> Hate it.
> View attachment 4361599


Spring will be here, soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> @BigPurseSue
> *Thoughts, on arrival:*
> dog bed=orvis cf platform
> color=brown tweed
> size=large
> (measurements smaller than listed, but fits inside large crate well)
> View attachment 4361733
> View attachment 4361734
> 
> Packaging=none
> Open cardboard shipping box & there it is.
> No plastic wrap, bag, nothing.
> Score 1 for the environment!
> Score -5, if use box cutter, knife, etc.
> 
> Color=hate it  (not photographing well)
> Cool tone brown, as leaf mold.
> Perhaps "mushroom?"
> Has hunting/forest floor vibe, imo.
> Plan to cover with blanket to complement room better.
> 
> Material=velour-ish, thick, should launder fine.
> Dog likes!
> 
> Stuffing=polyfill-ish, molds to body shape.
> Dog enjoys being snuggled by pillow.
> 
> *Overall*: Dog seems very happy.
> I dislike color, but can work around.
> Product much better quality than available at chain pet stores in area.
> Entirely machine washable.
> Satisfied with choice, service & price.
> Will see how lasts.


He looks very very happy!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Cat was a true circus cat.
> It must be really sad without him.
> 
> If mother knew true price of Speedy there would be a lot of scolding and death stares involved....
> 
> Yes. Sad but true. Some people need signs like fancy cars and designer bags to find their manners.
> Hate this, too.
> 
> People are stupid.
> Is your DD settled in new flat?



Not yet. March 22 is big day. Furniture will be delivered and we will be cleaning and unpacking.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> @BigPurseSue
> *Thoughts, on arrival:*
> dog bed=orvis cf platform
> color=brown tweed
> size=large
> (measurements smaller than listed, but fits inside large crate well)
> View attachment 4361733
> View attachment 4361734
> 
> Packaging=none
> Open cardboard shipping box & there it is.
> No plastic wrap, bag, nothing.
> Score 1 for the environment!
> Score -5, if use box cutter, knife, etc.
> 
> Color=hate it  (not photographing well)
> Cool tone brown, as leaf mold.
> Perhaps "mushroom?"
> Has hunting/forest floor vibe, imo.
> Plan to cover with blanket to complement room better.
> 
> Material=velour-ish, thick, should launder fine.
> Dog likes!
> 
> Stuffing=polyfill-ish, molds to body shape.
> Dog enjoys being snuggled by pillow.
> 
> *Overall*: Dog seems very happy.
> I dislike color, but can work around.
> Product much better quality than available at chain pet stores in area.
> Entirely machine washable.
> Satisfied with choice, service & price.
> Will see how lasts.



Color isn’t toooo bad. Just odd for dog bed. Will be dog colored very soon! As all pet items are.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh. Man in your life is planing new bag purchases. You need to tell him that you are happy with what you have at the moment.
> Do you think he wants to get you something in monogram?
> Also, I think Alma might not be a very good idea as you do not wear Bolide this often. A chat with my mother would not have a very happy outcome for him.
> Awwww. Ping-pong ball....


Honestly, no telling what he will do. When the wind blows cold & I complain about water heaters.

My other lv is that checkerboard stuff.
Agreed, not digging alma.
Bolide is good design--just not daily thing for me. Or even weekly. 
Prefer vicster, for daily=larger.


Ludmilla said:


> Spring will be here, soon.


Promise?
Because little daffodils are caked in ice.
And jays are stealing peanuts from squirrels.
I sense end times. Plus hypothermia.



Ludmilla said:


> He looks very very happy!


Agreed.
This is rule with dogs:
must love the thing person dislikes.
Is why we have tooth-marked, deflated basketball in garden.


Murphy47 said:


> Not yet. March 22 is big day. Furniture will be delivered and we will be cleaning and unpacking.


Wow. You are so great to this kid.
My 1st flat was completely different experience.
Involved answering newspaper adverts, used sofa with psychedelic print, plus bedroom mirror covered in cockatiel poop.
Holy God, I still own that mirror--minus crap.


Murphy47 said:


> Color isn’t toooo bad. Just odd for dog bed. Will be dog colored very soon! As all pet items are.


 Made bed into burrito, with pretty fleece blanket outside.
Agreed--all covered in hair, now.
Love electric washer/dryer.


----------



## Cookiefiend

remainsilly said:


> @BigPurseSue
> *Thoughts, on arrival:*
> dog bed=orvis cf platform
> color=brown tweed
> size=large
> (measurements smaller than listed, but fits inside large crate well)
> View attachment 4361733
> View attachment 4361734
> 
> Packaging=none
> Open cardboard shipping box & there it is.
> No plastic wrap, bag, nothing.
> Score 1 for the environment!
> Score -5, if use box cutter, knife, etc.
> 
> Color=hate it  (not photographing well)
> Cool tone brown, as leaf mold.
> Perhaps "mushroom?"
> Has hunting/forest floor vibe, imo.
> Plan to cover with blanket to complement room better.
> 
> Material=velour-ish, thick, should launder fine.
> Dog likes!
> 
> Stuffing=polyfill-ish, molds to body shape.
> Dog enjoys being snuggled by pillow.
> 
> *Overall*: Dog seems very happy.
> I dislike color, but can work around.
> Product much better quality than available at chain pet stores in area.
> Entirely machine washable.
> Satisfied with choice, service & price.
> Will see how lasts.


He looks very happy and comfortable. 
Mine is currently ensconced in cushy chair, its a little small for her but she's making it work.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Honestly, no telling what he will do. When the wind blows cold & I complain about water heaters.
> 
> My other lv is that checkerboard stuff.
> Agreed, not digging alma.
> Bolide is good design--just not daily thing for me. Or even weekly.
> Prefer vicster, for daily=larger.
> 
> Promise?
> Because little daffodils are caked in ice.
> And jays are stealing peanuts from squirrels.
> I sense end times. Plus hypothermia.
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> This is rule with dogs:
> must love the thing person dislikes.
> Is why we have tooth-marked, deflated basketball in garden.
> 
> Wow. You are so great to this kid.
> My 1st flat was completely different experience.
> Involved answering newspaper adverts, used sofa with psychedelic print, plus bedroom mirror covered in cockatiel poop.
> Holy God, I still own that mirror--minus crap.
> 
> Made bed into burrito, with pretty fleece blanket outside.
> Agreed--all covered in hair, now.
> Love electric washer/dryer.



To be fair she paid for even herself. I just helped her shop and bought same “housewarming presents I bought for younger D. Sheets towels and a bakeware set. All purchased from Dillard’s 65% plus 40% plus 10% off.


----------



## remainsilly

Cookiefiend said:


> He looks very happy and comfortable.
> Mine is currently ensconced in cushy chair, its a little small for her but she's making it work.


Ah, the wonder of dogs.
They do make me smile.

Wrapped dog bed in new blue microplush blanket, from target store.


I see is 1 foot, peeking from snuggle world. 



Murphy47 said:


> To be fair she paid for even herself. I just helped her shop and bought same “housewarming presents I bought for younger D. Sheets towels and a bakeware set. All purchased from Dillard’s 65% plus 40% plus 10% off.


Very good of you to help. Choosing stuff can be rough, 1st go round.

My father spent time fixing used dresser I found. Then handed over baggie filled with ball bearings, plastic stops, bits of roller track--"In case the drawers fall out again."
And they did.
Luckily, he gave me some tools, also.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Ah, the wonder of dogs.
> They do make me smile.
> 
> Wrapped dog bed in new blue microplush blanket, from target store.
> View attachment 4363407
> 
> I see is 1 foot, peeking from snuggle world.
> 
> 
> Very good of you to help. Choosing stuff can be rough, 1st go round.
> 
> My father spent time fixing used dresser I found. Then handed over baggie filled with ball bearings, plastic stops, bits of roller track--"In case the drawers fall out again."
> And they did.
> Luckily, he gave me some tools, also.



Love that pic dogs are awesome


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Love that pic dogs are awesome


Thanks!
How is your dog?


----------



## remainsilly

Well, cedar waxwings are swarming fruiting shrubs--so Spring must be coming!
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedar_waxwing

March arrived as angry, frozen lion.
So old proverb tells me this month will leave as cuddly, sunny lamb.
Do you hear me, weather?!
Playing havoc with cycling schedule.

This find-picture test series amused me:

Missed finding CANDY, last one.
How is possible?!
No idea what proves, but fun.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks!
> How is your dog?



I have 2, both rescue dogs. One is half golden retriever half yellow lab and is just the sweetest ever. The other is labeled “hound” she’s thin with very long ears lol and lives to bark...at everyone and everything. Both are fine


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Well, cedar waxwings are swarming fruiting shrubs--so Spring must be coming!
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedar_waxwing
> 
> March arrived as angry, frozen lion.
> So old proverb tells me this month will leave as cuddly, sunny lamb.
> Do you hear me, weather?!
> Playing havoc with cycling schedule.
> 
> This find-picture test series amused me:
> 
> Missed finding CANDY, last one.
> How is possible?!
> No idea what proves, but fun.




It proves we are suckers for magazine/online quizzes


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> It proves we are suckers for magazine/online quizzes


Hehehe
Am sucker for "find & matching" games.
On commercial airlines, me & 9 year olds stare at entertainment screens--flipping virtual cards to match fruit pictures.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! Finally my browser found tpf again AND I am able to quote/post! 


Murphy47 said:


> Not yet. March 22 is big day. Furniture will be delivered and we will be cleaning and unpacking.


Oh, March 22 will come quite soon. Is she moving far away or is she staying around.
Her story reminded me a bit of myself - did not change uni, but subject and I took my time to finish and stayed with my parents after uni again. 


remainsilly said:


> Honestly, no telling what he will do. When the wind blows cold & I complain about water heaters.
> 
> My other lv is that checkerboard stuff.
> Agreed, not digging alma.
> Bolide is good design--just not daily thing for me. Or even weekly.
> Prefer vicster, for daily=larger.
> 
> Promise?
> Because little daffodils are caked in ice.
> And jays are stealing peanuts from squirrels.
> I sense end times. Plus hypothermia.
> 
> 
> Agreed.
> This is rule with dogs:
> must love the thing person dislikes.
> Is why we have tooth-marked, deflated basketball in garden.
> 
> Wow. You are so great to this kid.
> My 1st flat was completely different experience.
> Involved answering newspaper adverts, used sofa with psychedelic print, plus bedroom mirror covered in cockatiel poop.
> Holy God, I still own that mirror--minus crap.
> 
> Made bed into burrito, with pretty fleece blanket outside.
> Agreed--all covered in hair, now.
> Love electric washer/dryer.


I think you need a Monogram bag. 
Not Alma.
But something else. Not sure what, though.?


Murphy47 said:


> To be fair she paid for even herself. I just helped her shop and bought same “housewarming presents I bought for younger D. Sheets towels and a bakeware set. All purchased from Dillard’s 65% plus 40% plus 10% off.


The housewarming presents are the most important.


remainsilly said:


> Well, cedar waxwings are swarming fruiting shrubs--so Spring must be coming!
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cedar_waxwing
> 
> March arrived as angry, frozen lion.
> So old proverb tells me this month will leave as cuddly, sunny lamb.
> Do you hear me, weather?!
> Playing havoc with cycling schedule.
> 
> This find-picture test series amused me:
> 
> Missed finding CANDY, last one.
> How is possible?!
> No idea what proves, but fun.



We already have April weather. Warm and sunny in the morning. Rain storm in the afternoon followed by sun again. 


Tomsmom said:


> I have 2, both rescue dogs. One is half golden retriever half yellow lab and is just the sweetest ever. The other is labeled “hound” she’s thin with very long ears lol and lives to bark...at everyone and everything. Both are fine


Aw. I think we need a pic at some point. 


Murphy47 said:


> It proves we are suckers for magazine/online quizzes


We totally are!


----------



## Ludmilla

Well, it looks like I am so fast on the mend now that I will return to the big city tomorrow.
Not too happy about this, but I have to prepare for the upcoming work week.  I wish I was more content regarding work. 

But, guess what. I am at the same position like Tomsmom was after getting the Artsy - since I have Speedy aka Mr Gonzo I have not looked at any other bag. 
Am I bag content?!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Well, it looks like I am so fast on the mend now that I will return to the big city tomorrow.
> Not too happy about this, but I have to prepare for the upcoming work week.  I wish I was more content regarding work.
> 
> But, guess what. I am at the same position like Tomsmom was after getting the Artsy - since I have Speedy aka Mr Gonzo I have not looked at any other bag.
> Am I bag content?!



Work is necessary to eat and live indoors. Plus to buy awesome bags like Mr. Gonzo. 
My goal with both girls was to get their feet solidly under them before they moved out. 
So many folks in my neighborhood have “boomerang” kids. Adults who had to come back home and live with parents. Usually they come with kids, pets and spouses seems easier to just wait a little longer the first time.


----------



## Murphy47

Anyone heard from Mariapia lately? I haven’t seen any posts from her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Work is necessary to eat and live indoors. Plus to buy awesome bags like Mr. Gonzo.
> My goal with both girls was to get their feet solidly under them before they moved out.
> So many folks in my neighborhood have “boomerang” kids. Adults who had to come back home and live with parents. Usually they come with kids, pets and spouses seems easier to just wait a little longer the first time.


Hehe. You are absolutely right regarding the office. I am just an old complainer. 
It is good to let the kids get solid feet underground. I know boomerang kids, too. Difficult for all parties involved.
For me going home after uni was easier as I have my own flat in my parent‘s house. Also I had work. 


Murphy47 said:


> Anyone heard from Mariapia lately? I haven’t seen any posts from her.


No. I hope everything is ok.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I think you need a Monogram bag.
> Not Alma.
> But something else. Not sure what, though.?


Omg, no. Lv monogram is not for me.
Really like & use iena.
Unsure. No overwhelming eagerness for more lv bags.


Ludmilla said:


> We already have April weather. Warm and sunny in the morning. Rain storm in the afternoon followed by sun again.


We went from frozen bird baths to wearing short-sleeved shirts.
Prefer latter.


Ludmilla said:


> Am I bag content?!



Been test driving new vehicles--feel no need to buy bags.
However, I may buy car.
We are searchers, dreamers & barefoot wanderers, my friend.
Always find something fun to play with in world.


Murphy47 said:


> So many folks in my neighborhood have “boomerang” kids. Adults who had to come back home and live with parents.


My parents thought differently.
I was out at 18, no option to move back in--this was outlined very specifically.
They valued fierce independence, suppose.
Was hard. But cannot say all wrong.


Murphy47 said:


> Anyone heard from Mariapia lately? I haven’t seen any posts from her.


No. Bit concerned, too.


----------



## remainsilly

Hello, hailstorm & severe wind.
You make it difficult to test drive cars.
Or cycle.
Or basically anything.
Naughty.


----------



## remainsilly

Aha!
Storm cleared. 
So far, my current car is winning test drives.
Sad.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aha!
> Storm cleared.
> So far, my current car is winning test drives.
> Sad.


Yay! Very happy that storm is over.
Hope you find a new car soon.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Very happy that storm is over.
> Hope you find a new car soon.


I did.
They gave me free ball caps, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> I did.
> They gave me free ball caps, too.


Update on the car please!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Update on the car please!



You inspired me.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Update on the car please!



Yup. Car porn. Color and lots of details plz. Does doggo like it?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Car porn. Color and lots of details plz. Does doggo like it?


Looked kinda blue, under filth gathered over paint?
Concentrated on seats & techie doodads.

Yes--need new seat cover, for dog. 

Not taken delivery yet--dealer adding equipment wanted.
They will wash it. Then I will know color better.
Will try for pics then.


----------



## BigPurseSue

remainsilly said:


> @BigPurseSue
> *Thoughts, on arrival:*
> dog bed=orvis cf platform
> color=brown tweed
> size=large
> (measurements smaller than listed, but fits inside large crate well)
> View attachment 4361733
> View attachment 4361734
> 
> Packaging=none
> Open cardboard shipping box & there it is.
> No plastic wrap, bag, nothing.
> Score 1 for the environment!
> Score -5, if use box cutter, knife, etc.
> 
> Color=hate it  (not photographing well)
> Cool tone brown, as leaf mold.
> Perhaps "mushroom?"
> Has hunting/forest floor vibe, imo.
> Plan to cover with blanket to complement room better.
> 
> Material=velour-ish, thick, should launder fine.
> Dog likes!
> 
> Stuffing=polyfill-ish, molds to body shape.
> Dog enjoys being snuggled by pillow.
> 
> *Overall*: Dog seems very happy.
> I dislike color, but can work around.
> Product much better quality than available at chain pet stores in area.
> Entirely machine washable.
> Satisfied with choice, service & price.
> Will see how lasts.



Thank you for the review, RemainSilly! Your dog looks very happy on his new bed. 

Our dog, having chewed up all the dog beds, must now sleep on the couch. Poor boy!


----------



## remainsilly

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you for the review, RemainSilly! Your dog looks very happy on his new bed.
> 
> Our dog, having chewed up all the dog beds, must now sleep on the couch. Poor boy!
> View attachment 4368555


Aw!
This dog = adorable genius!!!

So far, so good.
Orvis cover laundered brilliantly.
Cannot pry dog away from bed.

As new vehicle's backseat is larger(& planning some messy road trips) will buy new dog seat cover--considering orvis.

Will let you know.


----------



## Ludmilla

BigPurseSue said:


> Thank you for the review, RemainSilly! Your dog looks very happy on his new bed.
> 
> Our dog, having chewed up all the dog beds, must now sleep on the couch. Poor boy!
> View attachment 4368555


Very cute! And cushions match dog perfectly.


----------



## Ludmilla

First day back at the office. Sigh. Why are people so difficult?

Miss Choc and I had to jump off the underground thanks to a coughing fit. Argh. Waiting for the next one...


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> First day back at the office. Sigh. Why are people so difficult?
> 
> Miss Choc and I had to jump off the underground thanks to a coughing fit. Argh. Waiting for the next one...


Ah, I recognize that floor.
Miss Choc looks great!
Coughing is awful. Man is coughing, too.
He scared dog with hack-hack-phlegm thing last night.

People MUST be difficult. 
Is why doughnuts were invented--to ease our ongoing burden of facing daily society.

Hang in, my friend.
---
Cleaning out old car is nostalgic.
Each vehicle traps pieces of our journeys through years.
Whispering memory insects, held in oil & between seat edges.

Guess will keep _Disturbed_ cd, but toss fuzzy lip balm.

But, oh wow--the stories my bike could tell!
Glad it's staying around.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Ah, I recognize that floor.
> Miss Choc looks great!
> Coughing is awful. Man is coughing, too.
> He scared dog with hack-hack-phlegm thing last night.
> 
> People MUST be difficult.
> Is why doughnuts were invented--to ease our ongoing burden of facing daily society.
> 
> Hang in, my friend.
> ---
> Cleaning out old car is nostalgic.
> Each vehicle traps pieces of our journeys through years.
> Whispering memory insects, held in oil & between seat edges.
> 
> Guess will keep _Disturbed_ cd, but toss fuzzy lip balm.
> 
> But, oh wow--the stories my bike could tell!
> Glad it's staying around.


I know what you mean about moving into a new car, I had to ditch all my cd’s since new car had no CD player only hook up for music on phone or radio. I had to learn Spotify lol!  We need pics !  

I hope coughing man feels better.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I know what you mean about moving into a new car, I had to ditch all my cd’s since new car had no CD player only hook up for music on phone or radio. I had to learn Spotify lol!  We need pics !
> 
> I hope coughing man feels better.


Thanks!
Coughing is not pretty--but usually means junk is clearing out/healing.

Change can be rough.
Ah. Yes. Those usb ports & stuff.
Salespeople tried to convince me that dinosaurs no longer ruled our planet.
And I should learn the magic of fire.
But they're installing cd player.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, I recognize that floor.
> Miss Choc looks great!
> Coughing is awful. Man is coughing, too.
> He scared dog with hack-hack-phlegm thing last night.
> 
> People MUST be difficult.
> Is why doughnuts were invented--to ease our ongoing burden of facing daily society.
> 
> Hang in, my friend.
> ---
> Cleaning out old car is nostalgic.
> Each vehicle traps pieces of our journeys through years.
> Whispering memory insects, held in oil & between seat edges.
> 
> Guess will keep _Disturbed_ cd, but toss fuzzy lip balm.
> 
> But, oh wow--the stories my bike could tell!
> Glad it's staying around.


I need stronger stuff than donuts.
Getting myself some dark strong beer tonight. 

Coughing is not nice.
Hope man gets better soon!



Tomsmom said:


> I know what you mean about moving into a new car, I had to ditch all my cd’s since new car had no CD player only hook up for music on phone or radio. I had to learn Spotify lol!  We need pics !
> 
> I hope coughing man feels better.


I am quite behind with technology. I have learned to download by now, but I am still far away from streaming. Missing out on Netflix and stuff like that.


remainsilly said:


> Thanks!
> Coughing is not pretty--but usually means junk is clearing out/healing.
> 
> Change can be rough.
> Ah. Yes. Those usb ports & stuff.
> Salespeople tried to convince me that dinosaurs no longer ruled our planet.
> And I should learn the magic of fire.
> But they're installing cd player.


Yay! They install stuff like that? Cool!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I need stronger stuff than donuts.
> Getting myself some dark strong beer tonight.
> 
> Coughing is not nice.
> Hope man gets better soon!



Thanks!
Hope your cough improves, also.


Ludmilla said:


> Yay! They install stuff like that? Cool!


Yes, "the face" & I wrote out a list.
Nobody refuses the face.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks!
> Hope your cough improves, also.
> 
> Yes, "the face" & I wrote out a list.
> Nobody refuses the face.
> View attachment 4370284


So stinking cute!!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Thanks!
> Hope your cough improves, also.
> 
> Yes, "the face" & I wrote out a list.
> Nobody refuses the face.
> View attachment 4370284


Yes! It is definitely not possible not to obey the face.


----------



## Ludmilla

As we all know I am a very crazy bag lady. Therefore, I am keeping track of the usage of my bags.
Today, this lady and I have our 100th outing. 
Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## Mayfly285

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4370728
> 
> As we all know I am a very crazy bag lady. Therefore, I am keeping track of the usage of my bags.
> Today, this lady and I have our 100th outing.
> Happy Wednesday everyone!



I hope your cough is better today (did the dark beer remedy work?!)
Great idea re. tracking usage of bags - I definitely need to do this! Do you use a spreadsheet or something else equally clever and beyond my non-tech brain?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4370728
> 
> As we all know I am a very crazy bag lady. Therefore, I am keeping track of the usage of my bags.
> Today, this lady and I have our 100th outing.
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


What a perfect brown!  Yes do tell how you keep track of how often you use your bags


----------



## Tomsmom

Sitting in my car,  dropped dd off early to catch the ferry to Manhattan. Bag of the day, thrifted Kate Spade tote, less than 10.00. I love it.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4370728
> 
> As we all know I am a very crazy bag lady. Therefore, I am keeping track of the usage of my bags.
> Today, this lady and I have our 100th outing.
> Happy Wednesday everyone!


Happy 100th, Miss Choc!


Tomsmom said:


> Sitting in my car,  dropped dd off early to catch the ferry to Manhattan. Bag of the day, thrifted Kate Spade tote, less than 10.00. I love it.


Bow detail is so saucy!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> ..... Bag of the day, thrifted Kate Spade tote, less than 10.00. I love it.



Geewhizz. 
At that price it is a steal.


----------



## Narnanz

Put together a display stand at work...feel like I've accomplished something today..pretty stand for ceramic  coasters.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mayfly285 said:


> I hope your cough is better today (did the dark beer remedy work?!)
> Great idea re. tracking usage of bags - I definitely need to do this! Do you use a spreadsheet or something else equally clever and beyond my non-tech brain?


The coughing is better, thank you. 
Dark beer helped. 
I do use a spreadsheet, but a simple one. It has three columns. The first has name of bag and date of purchase. The second one has the price I paid. The third has counting of usage. That‘s all. 
I read that you sold almost all of your Mabels and other Mulberry bags. I hope you have not sold your OS Lexy. 


Tomsmom said:


> What a perfect brown!  Yes do tell how you keep track of how often you use your bags


Thank you. 
I am just working with a ticking list. Nothing that includes any higher maths.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sitting in my car,  dropped dd off early to catch the ferry to Manhattan. Bag of the day, thrifted Kate Spade tote, less than 10.00. I love it.


Very pretty and what a steal!
Hope you had a great day at Manhattan. 


remainsilly said:


> Happy 100th, Miss Choc!
> 
> Bow detail is so saucy!


Miss Choc is saying Thank you. She is the first one to reach that goal. 
Which reminds me that I have too many bags. 


Narnanz said:


> Put together a display stand at work...feel like I've accomplished something today..pretty stand for ceramic  coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371631


Those coasters are very nice! And putting together something is always cool. If I do this I feel like accomplishing something, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!


Happy Thursday!!!  Have a great day!  I’m working late for afterschool program. Good time to do my homework...


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Put together a display stand at work...feel like I've accomplished something today..pretty stand for ceramic  coasters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4371631


Pretty designs!


Ludmilla said:


> I read that you sold almost all of your Mabels and other Mulberry bags.


@Mayfly285....womble....not womble...


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!


Will try for photo, when collect new vehicle today.
Cycling to bank first.


----------



## ShinyW

Time to stick my neck out. 

Found this beauty on the local FaceBook marketplace. 
Although I only like some reds, this particular red turns my head every time. 
Also love the simplicity and squidgyness of this shiny leather. 
I suspect this bag is actualy deeper than it looks in this photo. Unfortunately there is only this one photo. 

This bag is made by Kate Hill here in Oz. Not sure if it is available internationally. 
Although I much prefer classic black or beige bags, I like everything about this one. 

I guess I am wondering what y'all think of this particular bag?


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4372201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to stick my neck out.
> 
> Found this beauty on the local FaceBook marketplace.
> Although I only like some reds, this particular red turns my head every time.
> Also love the simplicity and squidgyness of this shiny leather.
> I suspect this bag is actualy deeper than it looks in this photo. Unfortunately there is only this one photo.
> 
> This bag is made by Kate Hill here in Oz. Not sure if it is available internationally.
> Although I much prefer classic black or beige bags, I like everything about this one.
> 
> I guess I am wondering what y'all think of this particular bag?



Love that color!


----------



## Narnanz

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4372201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time to stick my neck out.
> 
> Found this beauty on the local FaceBook marketplace.
> Although I only like some reds, this particular red turns my head every time.
> Also love the simplicity and squidgyness of this shiny leather.
> I suspect this bag is actualy deeper than it looks in this photo. Unfortunately there is only this one photo.
> 
> This bag is made by Kate Hill here in Oz. Not sure if it is available internationally.
> Although I much prefer classic black or beige bags, I like everything about this one.
> 
> I guess I am wondering what y'all think of this particular bag?


Fab red...its glows.


----------



## remainsilly

And here we are. With lv iena mm.
Yes, blue.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> And here we are. With lv iena mm.
> Yes, blue.
> View attachment 4372570


I think this is a very pretty blue! 
Shiny cookie monster.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> And here we are. With lv iena mm.
> Yes, blue.
> View attachment 4372570


Eeeek!!  Love love the blue!!  Drive it in good health!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Eeeek!!  Love love the blue!!  Drive it in good health!



Lovely color! It’s always exciting to get a new car! 
Do u like new car smell of does it give u headache? I always have to leave windows open til the smell goes away. 
I see roof rack, will u be getting bike rack also?


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I think this is a very pretty blue!
> Shiny cookie monster.


Thanks.
Please enjoy the only photo in which this thing will look clean.
I received "monster cookies," too.
Which were peanut butter with chocolate/nut trail mix.
Seriously, died of tummy joy. 


Tomsmom said:


> Eeeek!!  Love love the blue!!  Drive it in good health!


Thanks
My paperwork calls color blue obsidian pearl.
I call it cookie monster blue.


Murphy47 said:


> Lovely color! It’s always exciting to get a new car!
> Do u like new car smell of does it give u headache? I always have to leave windows open til the smell goes away.
> I see roof rack, will u be getting bike rack also?


Thanks.
Am cycling today. So plenty of fresh air out here.
This vehicle reeks of new.  But opening sun roof helps.
They added towing hitch, for hauling bikes, with system I already own.


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Saturday one and all! The sun has finally come out here and it’s a brisk 40 degrees. 
All the St Patrick’s Day parades will be starting soon so many places will be very crowded today. 
Both my girls are gone today being grownups and it’s very odd not to be cheering for marathon runners or band marchers. 
I may distract myself by digging out some spring clothes and changing handbags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Saturday one and all! The sun has finally come out here and it’s a brisk 40 degrees.
> All the St Patrick’s Day parades will be starting soon so many places will be very crowded today.
> Both my girls are gone today being grownups and it’s very odd not to be cheering for marathon runners or band marchers.
> I may distract myself by digging out some spring clothes and changing handbags.


I kwym about the girls being busy and your left to your own devices now and then. Miss 17 is going to dorm next semester and I’m going to miss her terribly even though I’m excited for her. She attends FIT in Manhattan and will live there. 

You must show a pic of you change bags!

Today I’m getting my dye on at the salon. Dark pink roots and blonde ends. Love it!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I kwym about the girls being busy and your left to your own devices now and then. Miss 17 is going to dorm next semester and I’m going to miss her terribly even though I’m excited for her. She attends FIT in Manhattan and will live there.
> 
> You must show a pic of you change bags!
> 
> Today I’m getting my dye on at the salon. Dark pink roots and blonde ends. Love it!



Sounds awesome! Am contemplating a new style myself but don’t want anything I have to work at much when it’s summer hot.


----------



## remainsilly

Hair adventures sound fun, islanders!
I fear my hair is being ignored. 
Since rediscovered clips & barrettes.


Drove around today=errands.
Little orange console lights flash, about braking & obstacles. 
I consider this rude. The machine must learn who's boss or be thumped with a shoe.
Lv iena mm, still.


As orvis store does not stock seat covers, advertises them as "water resistant" & charges shipping on website=f*** it.
Bought another kurgo.


Dog did not understand testing gear & wanted to go, go, go.
Dogs & I are similar in this way.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Hair adventures sound fun, islanders!
> I fear my hair is being ignored.
> Since rediscovered clips & barrettes.
> 
> 
> Drove around today=errands.
> Little orange console lights flash, about braking & obstacles.
> I consider this rude. The machine must learn who's boss or be thumped with a shoe.
> Lv iena mm, still.
> View attachment 4374353
> 
> As orvis store does not stock seat covers, advertises them as "water resistant" & charges shipping on website=f*** it.
> Bought another kurgo.
> View attachment 4374343
> 
> Dog did not understand testing gear & wanted to go, go, go.
> Dogs & I are similar in this way.



Weathertech 
The best hands down.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Weathertech
> The best hands down.


Thanks.
Their website describes as "water resistant."
Plus cost 3x as much.
Do you have experience with these, traveling with dogs?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Their website describes as "water resistant."
> Plus cost 3x as much.
> Do you have experience with these, traveling with dogs?



My dad has used them for years and always has giant Labs. Target sells them also.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Saturday one and all! The sun has finally come out here and it’s a brisk 40 degrees.
> All the St Patrick’s Day parades will be starting soon so many places will be very crowded today.
> Both my girls are gone today being grownups and it’s very odd not to be cheering for marathon runners or band marchers.
> I may distract myself by digging out some spring clothes and changing handbags.


Hope you had a happy St. Patricks day!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you had a happy St. Patricks day!


Completely forgot date.
Not being Irish, I may be forgiven.


----------



## Ludmilla

Speedy waiting to go back to the city.
There were St. Patrick guys in the underground. They wore kilts. Guess they were Scottish.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4375476
> 
> Speedy waiting to go back to the city.
> There were St. Patrick guys in the underground. They wore kilts. Guess they were Scottish.



Irish guys wear kilts also.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4375476
> 
> Speedy waiting to go back to the city.
> There were St. Patrick guys in the underground. They wore kilts. Guess they were Scottish.


Nice bag!!


----------



## Murphy47

https://share.icloud.com/photos/0k5-G1TYCxULr7K8Uf4sHXt1A#Home
Hopefully this comes through.


----------



## Murphy47

New bag in a lovely pink.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> New bag in a lovely pink.


Wow that is a great pink !  Love the bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Irish guys wear kilts also.


Hehe. Thank you! Did not know this.
They looked awesome btw. 


Tomsmom said:


> Nice bag!!


Thank you!


Murphy47 said:


> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0k5-G1TYCxULr7K8Uf4sHXt1A#Home
> Hopefully this comes through.


For a few seconds I saw a pretty pink bag.


----------



## Murphy47

I don’t know why my phone doesn’t like this app. Have been unable to post photos for months now. Also have no push notifications. Very frustrating.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> For a few seconds I saw a pretty pink bag.


I see zip. Which is shame, as love pink bags.


Murphy47 said:


> I don’t know why my phone doesn’t like this app. Have been unable to post photos for months now. Also have no push notifications. Very frustrating.


Why not delete app & login to site directly?


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> I see zip. Which is shame, as love pink bags.
> 
> Why not delete app & login to site directly?



Have tried. I think it’s the phone and app combo. Will keep trying.


----------



## Murphy47

Deleted and reinstalled app. New format but no way to add photos.


----------



## Murphy47

Turns off push notifications also. Boo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Islanders! I arrived at work early to snare great parking .

Changed bags last night to Givenchy but can’t see to load pic


----------



## Tomsmom

Here we go


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4376863
> 
> 
> Here we go


This is pretty! Never saw that style before.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just Ms Choc again.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Deleted and reinstalled app. New format but no way to add photos.


Aha.
What if you do NOT reinstall app?
Just delete it. And login directly to site?
I never used app.
Yet still have issues...so maybe all just pushing that rock uphill with Sisyphus?


----------



## remainsilly

Coffee break:


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Aha.
> What if you do NOT reinstall app?
> Just delete it. And login directly to site?
> I never used app.
> Yet still have issues...so maybe all just pushing that rock uphill with Sisyphus?


I do not use the app, either.
But website breaks down every second attempt to login saying that the server cannot be found. This also happens when I scroll through threads. Sigh.
Also had problems to post the last Speedy pic. Guess there is something not working correctly.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I do not use the app, either.
> But website breaks down every second attempt to login saying that the server cannot be found. This also happens when I scroll through threads. Sigh.
> Also had problems to post the last Speedy pic. Guess there is something not working correctly.


When I signed up here, posted photos for 2 weeks.
Then was unable to do so for *2 years*.
Finally resolved.
Crazy.

Entering contest, to win bag?
I did. Wth.
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/just-because-tpf-community-giveaway.1007564/page-8#post-32988895"]Just Because... TPF Community Giveaway![/URL]


----------



## Murphy47

I guess for now I’ll just enjoy everyone else’s pix. 
It’s still dark outside here but the kitties decided on an early breakfast. 
Happily it’s warming up. 
Spring is here! Crocuses are showing their heads. 
This is the big move out weekend for oldest D. 
Is she home packing? No. She’s in London with Grandma and I am washing the linens.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I guess for now I’ll just enjoy everyone else’s pix.
> It’s still dark outside here but the kitties decided on an early breakfast.
> Happily it’s warming up.
> Spring is here! Crocuses are showing their heads.
> This is the big move out weekend for oldest D.
> Is she home packing? No. She’s in London with Grandma and I am washing the linens.


Do they visit London yearly?
Agreed--soooooo happy to see signs of Spring, plus feel air change as cycle roads.
High hopes for those iris I rescued.


----------



## remainsilly

Received upcoming-road-trip gift: windproof lighter.
With that great zippo "click."
And skull.
Perfect.


Warning label gives me extreme giggles.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> When I signed up here, posted photos for 2 weeks.
> Then was unable to do so for *2 years*.
> Finally resolved.
> Crazy.
> 
> Entering contest, to win bag?
> I did. Wth.
> Just Because... TPF Community Giveaway!


Oh God, yes. I remember. 


Murphy47 said:


> I guess for now I’ll just enjoy everyone else’s pix.
> It’s still dark outside here but the kitties decided on an early breakfast.
> Happily it’s warming up.
> Spring is here! Crocuses are showing their heads.
> This is the big move out weekend for oldest D.
> Is she home packing? No. She’s in London with Grandma and I am washing the linens.


We have spring weather, too!
But, not for long. 
I like the tranquility of your DD. I would be immensely stressed by moving alone. Going on a holiday right before a move would probably kill me.
Are they bringing back nice gifts for those who were left at home washing linens?! 


remainsilly said:


> Do they visit London yearly?
> Agreed--soooooo happy to see signs of Spring, plus feel air change as cycle roads.
> High hopes for those iris I rescued.


I hooe the irises will grow!


remainsilly said:


> Received upcoming-road-trip gift: windproof lighter.
> With that great zippo "click."
> And skull.
> Perfect.
> View attachment 4377997
> 
> Warning label gives me extreme giggles.


Ooooh. Nice zippo.
Hmmm. Are there any child save zippos around?!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Do they visit London yearly?
> Agreed--soooooo happy to see signs of Spring, plus feel air change as cycle roads.
> High hopes for those iris I rescued.



Yup they visit London about once a year. This year they went to Hawaii so mom was feeling it. She was supposed to go with 2 ladies her age but one had a stroke so Stef got a cheap flight and off she went. 
She’s only 3 miles up the road so as long as she has the basics she can easily pick up the rest when she has time. 
Glad to hear your back to cycling. So much nicer when your hands aren’t frozen.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Received upcoming-road-trip gift: windproof lighter.
> With that great zippo "click."
> And skull.
> Perfect.
> View attachment 4377997
> 
> Warning label gives me extreme giggles.



Love Zippos. You won’t be able to get fluid on planes even in suitcase. Always carry extra flints as they break at the most inconvenient times.


----------



## Tomsmom

That lighter is very cool!

Good morning everyone! Rainy here this morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday everyone!
Tried to run away with the grumpy baker, today. But, he was not at the market. 
At least the cake was.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4378988
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!
> Tried to run away with the grumpy baker, today. But, he was not at the market.
> At least the cake was.



Bakers. You’d think they would be reliable. Lol. 
Cake. Just cake. Yum.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4378988
> 
> Happy Thursday everyone!
> Tried to run away with the grumpy baker, today. But, he was not at the market.
> At least the cake was.


Love the choice of bag ! What kind of cake?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Bakers. You’d think they would be reliable. Lol.
> Cake. Just cake. Yum.


Noooooo! They are not!! 


Tomsmom said:


> Love the choice of bag ! What kind of cake?


Chocolate.


----------



## Ludmilla

My bag in deep conversation on the underground.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I hope the irises will grow!


Shooting out leaves!
Despite being transplanted hurriedly & at bad time.
(For whatever reason, that garden's plants were destroyed/leveled day after I dug. All gone.)
Fingers crossed some award-winning iris bloom here!


Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh. Nice zippo.
> Hmmm. Are there any child save zippos around?!


 Thanks.
Doubtful.
Time was when children injured selves & cried--then parents said, "Well, that should teach you."
Society is driven by irrational control fears, now.


Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear your back to cycling. So much nicer when your hands aren’t frozen


Thanks
Was much better prepared for cycling this winter.
Learned a lot & was uncomfortable, last winter.
Still, March sunshine warming bones is brilliant.
Totally neglecting my new car...


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning everyone! Rainy here this morning.


I admit, love rainy mornings. 
Poetic times.


Ludmilla said:


> Tried to run away with the grumpy baker, today. But, he was not at the market.


Good.
Wait for a cheerful baker. 
Dump the grump.


Ludmilla said:


> My bag in deep conversation on the underground.
> View attachment 4379266


So cute!
Am I wrong to think your bag is nicer?!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Shooting out leaves!
> Despite being transplanted hurriedly & at bad time.
> (For whatever reason, that garden's plants were destroyed/leveled day after I dug. All gone.)
> Fingers crossed some award-winning iris bloom here!
> Thanks.
> Doubtful.
> Time was when children injured selves & cried--then parents said, "Well, that should teach you."
> Society is driven by irrational control fears, now.
> 
> Thanks
> Was much better prepared for cycling this winter.
> Learned a lot & was uncomfortable, last winter.
> Still, March sunshine warming bones is brilliant.
> Totally neglecting my new car...
> 
> I admit, love rainy mornings.
> Poetic times.
> 
> Good.
> Wait for a cheerful baker.
> Dump the grump.
> 
> So cute!
> Am I wrong to think your bag is nicer?!


Cool, you were able to dig out the flowers just in time. I keep all fingers and toes crossed that they will bloom in your garden!
Hehe. Yes, society is control driven. We actually walked or biked to school. Nowadays they are all brought by car. Wth?!?!
Hmmm. At the moment I would run away with all kind of bakers and would not care if he was grumpy or not. 
I guess you are way to biased regarding th two bags in conversation. 
Nevertheless, here is the part of the conversation that I overheard:
My bag: how is life being one of the modt famous and expensive bags on the planet?
Birkin: well, we all have to carry our baggage.


----------



## Ludmilla

As my Bree bag cannot behave and is talking to random strangers on the underground I exchanged her for See by Chloe Hana. 


Happy Friday everyone!
I cannot believe that there are pnly a few work hours in this week left. Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As my Bree bag cannot behave and is talking to random strangers on the underground I exchanged her for See by Chloe Hana.
> View attachment 4380103
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> I cannot believe that there are pnly a few work hours in this week left. Yay!


I seriously love that Chloe!  Beautiful choice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!!   Very rainy today and I woke up super early this morning, all is well though I have a super parking space at work .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I seriously love that Chloe!  Beautiful choice!


Thank you! I am always a bit concerned regarding colour transfer as I am still in my dark winter coat.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!!   Very rainy today and I woke up super early this morning, all is well though I have a super parking space at work .


Yay for good parking space!
My work day is over!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Cool, you were able to dig out the flowers just in time. I keep all fingers and toes crossed that they will bloom in your garden!
> Hehe. Yes, society is control driven. We actually walked or biked to school. Nowadays they are all brought by car. Wth?!?!
> Hmmm. At the moment I would run away with all kind of bakers and would not care if he was grumpy or not.
> I guess you are way to biased regarding th two bags in conversation.
> Nevertheless, here is the part of the conversation that I overheard:
> My bag: how is life being one of the modt famous and expensive bags on the planet?
> Birkin: well, we all have to carry our baggage.


Ah, yes. Man biked to elementary school.
He turned out fine.

Thanks for iris love--no explanation for my fascination with this flower. Terribly not-trendy. Yet, haunted me for decades.
Someday, they will be cool again. And I will rule horticulture world.

Yes. Are times when any baker will do.
Then we finish the tasty cake & think, "I can do better. And kinda want salad now..."


Ludmilla said:


> As my Bree bag cannot behave and is talking to random strangers on the underground I exchanged her for See by Chloe Hana.
> View attachment 4380103
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!
> I cannot believe that there are pnly a few work hours in this week left. Yay!


Hana, you are soooooo pretty.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!!   Very rainy today and I woke up super early this morning, all is well though I have a super parking space at work .


----------



## remainsilly

Whew!
Lv zippy wallet & I finished ordering trip supplies.
S.u.v. is dangerous= holds more stuff than former sporty cadillac.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I have been away from our beautiful island for more than one month.
Don't worry, I am fine. I just had two eye surgeries. 
And lots of post op visits at the hospital.
The last one will be on April 2nd.
Of course I found it difficult to read and write.
Everything seems back to normal now..
I still don't know if I will have to wear eye glasses though.
I have seen a lovely Dior frame, just in case.
Once a snob, always a snob.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I have been away from our beautiful island for more than one month.
> Don't worry, I am fine. I just had two eye surgeries.
> And lots of post op visits at the hospital.
> The last one will be on April 2nd.
> Of course I found it difficult to read and write.
> Everything seems back to normal now..
> I still don't know if I will have to wear eye glasses though.
> I have seen a lovely Dior frame, just in case.
> Once a snob, always a snob.



Missed you.
Eye surgeries are so advanced & effective now, should be no problems.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Ah, yes. Man biked to elementary school.
> He turned out fine.
> 
> Thanks for iris love--no explanation for my fascination with this flower. Terribly not-trendy. Yet, haunted me for decades.
> Someday, they will be cool again. And I will rule horticulture world.
> 
> Yes. Are times when any baker will do.
> Then we finish the tasty cake & think, "I can do better. And kinda want salad now..."
> 
> Hana, you are soooooo pretty.


Thank you for Hana love. 
Irises are beautiful flowers. We have some in our garden. Did not know that flowers could be trendy. 


remainsilly said:


> Whew!
> Lv zippy wallet & I finished ordering trip supplies.
> S.u.v. is dangerous= holds more stuff than former sporty cadillac.


Cookie monster is a beast! 


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I have been away from our beautiful island for more than one month.
> Don't worry, I am fine. I just had two eye surgeries.
> And lots of post op visits at the hospital.
> The last one will be on April 2nd.
> Of course I found it difficult to read and write.
> Everything seems back to normal now..
> I still don't know if I will have to wear eye glasses though.
> I have seen a lovely Dior frame, just in case.
> Once a snob, always a snob.


So glad to hear from you! 
Although eye surgery does not sound funny. I hope you can do without glasses. 
Hehe. Dior frames? I bet they are beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

I am visiting my cousin this weekend.


We went to a knitting convention.


And bought stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I have been away from our beautiful island for more than one month.
> Don't worry, I am fine. I just had two eye surgeries.
> And lots of post op visits at the hospital.
> The last one will be on April 2nd.
> Of course I found it difficult to read and write.
> Everything seems back to normal now..
> I still don't know if I will have to wear eye glasses though.
> I have seen a lovely Dior frame, just in case.
> Once a snob, always a snob.


Oh wow !!  I’m glad you’re back I missed you !  I hope you’re all healed!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am visiting my cousin this weekend.
> View attachment 4381358
> 
> We went to a knitting convention.
> View attachment 4381359
> 
> And bought stuff.
> View attachment 4381360


What beautiful colors of that wool!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I’m off to TJ Maxx with Miss17 today and then for a manicure and I have to fit in a project for school ...  wish me luck at TJ Maxx that we’ll find lots of “treasures “


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  I’m off to TJ Maxx with Miss17 today and then for a manicure and I have to fit in a project for school ...  wish me luck at TJ Maxx that we’ll find lots of “treasures “


I am crossing all my fingers! Have fun!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I have been away from our beautiful island for more than one month.
> Don't worry, I am fine. I just had two eye surgeries.
> And lots of post op visits at the hospital.
> The last one will be on April 2nd.
> Of course I found it difficult to read and write.
> Everything seems back to normal now..
> I still don't know if I will have to wear eye glasses though.
> I have seen a lovely Dior frame, just in case.
> Once a snob, always a snob.



Glad to hear you are on the mend!!!!
Mom had both her eyes done and doesn’t “need” glasses but has a thing for Tom Ford frames. She just gets little to no prescription. Or sunnies. Rock on!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I am visiting my cousin this weekend.
> View attachment 4381358
> 
> We went to a knitting convention.
> View attachment 4381359
> 
> And bought stuff.
> View attachment 4381360


What beautiful colors...with the brown bag.


----------



## remainsilly

My brown bag & I adventured around with the monster.
This world baffles me.


And with Man. Who bought ice cream.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> My brown bag & I adventured around with the monster.
> This world baffles me.
> View attachment 4381703
> 
> And with Man. Who bought ice cream.


Wth is this? 
Not your bag - the unicorn poop. 
Can you actually eat this?
Or is it for diy projects?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear you are on the mend!!!!
> Mom had both her eyes done and doesn’t “need” glasses but has a thing for Tom Ford frames. She just gets little to no prescription. Or sunnies. Rock on!


Thank you all for your nice comments ladies.
Talking about sunnies , the lady in the boutique in my street showed me a few pairs of Maui Jim glasses...
I had never heard of the brand but they are supposed to be the best. Expensive though.
I was interested in Ray Ban or Persol... Now I don't know any more...


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Wth is this?
> Not your bag - the unicorn poop.
> Can you actually eat this?
> Or is it for diy projects?


Believe it was a diy slime toy. 
Non-edible. Supposedly fun.
With various plastic, smiley critters--to store slime inside.
All of it confused & alarmed me. 


Mariapia said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments ladies.
> Talking about sunnies , the lady in the boutique in my street showed me a few pairs of Maui Jim glasses...
> I had never heard of the brand but they are supposed to be the best. Expensive though.
> I was interested in Ray Ban or Persol... Now I don't know any more...


Maui Jim are good--but can be large.
Best to try on for fit.

I use randolph aviators, costa del mar polarized for water/travel, smith polarized/interchangeable lenses for cycling.
None look "fashionable." Well, maybe the costas. 
But all work well for my particular eyes. 

Some trial & error happened along discovery path o' what works.
No wrong.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you all for your nice comments ladies.
> Talking about sunnies , the lady in the boutique in my street showed me a few pairs of Maui Jim glasses...
> I had never heard of the brand but they are supposed to be the best. Expensive though.
> I was interested in Ray Ban or Persol... Now I don't know any more...


Yes! We were all worried about you. 
So glad that you are back! 
Sunnies are difficult. I break them always. So I go for the cheap ones. 


remainsilly said:


> Believe it was a diy slime toy.
> Non-edible. Supposedly fun.
> With various plastic, smiley critters--to store slime inside.
> All of it confused & alarmed me.
> 
> Maui Jim are good--but can be large.
> Best to try on for fit.
> 
> I use randolph aviators, costa del mar polarized for water/travel, smith polarized/interchangeable lenses for cycling.
> None look "fashionable." Well, maybe the costas.
> But all work well for my particular eyes.
> 
> Some trial & error happened along discovery path o' what works.
> No wrong.


Admittedly, I am confused and alarmed about the slime toy, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

On our way back home.
We had some spring here.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4382157
> 
> On our way back home.
> We had some spring here.
> View attachment 4382159
> 
> View attachment 4382160


Did Gonzo travel well?
Hope you had great trip!
Ah, I admire the beautiful knees in background. And knit work.
Sky divers--grabbed some sky in my time. Nothing quite like that freefall, then amazing float.
Ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!
----
Here, turtle has been shedding scutes. After winter sleep on pond bottom.
Now recharged solar batteries & exploring!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4382157
> 
> On our way back home.
> We had some spring here.
> View attachment 4382159
> 
> View attachment 4382160



That is an impressive knitting project. Can’t wait to see it finished.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4382157
> 
> On our way back home.
> We had some spring here.
> View attachment 4382159
> 
> View attachment 4382160


Wow! Lovely everything!
By the way if someone knows about a lipstick the same colour as the wool... I will be delighted.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4382157
> 
> On our way back home.
> We had some spring here.
> View attachment 4382159
> 
> View attachment 4382160


Beautiful knitting project!  That color is pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m tired, stayed up last night to go to a concert for Christian artist Toby Mac, he was a-mazing!  Worth the loss is sleep


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Did Gonzo travel well?
> Hope you had great trip!
> Ah, I admire the beautiful knees in background. And knit work.
> Sky divers--grabbed some sky in my time. Nothing quite like that freefall, then amazing float.
> Ice cream!!!!!!!!!!!
> ----
> Here, turtle has been shedding scutes. After winter sleep on pond bottom.
> Now recharged solar batteries & exploring!
> View attachment 4382235


Yes! Mr Gonzo is perfect for travel. 
And I think he enjoyed being at a knitting convention. 

You did sky diving?
Oh my God.
I would die....

Hello turtle! 
Happy shedding. 


Murphy47 said:


> That is an impressive knitting project. Can’t wait to see it finished.


Thank you. I will post a pic when the socks are finished. 


Mariapia said:


> Wow! Lovely everything!
> By the way if someone knows about a lipstick the same colour as the wool... I will be delighted.


Thank you. 
Unfortunately, I have no intel on lipstick colours. 


Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful knitting project!  That color is pretty !


Thank you and good morning. 
Sound like you had a fun night!
What bag did you take?


----------



## Ludmilla

Whoopy at the office.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Lovely everything!
> By the way if someone knows about a lipstick the same colour as the wool... I will be delighted.


 Maybe mauve?


Ludmilla said:


> You did sky diving?
> Oh my God.
> I would die....


Yep. Still have my logbook.
Had to duct tape shoelaces.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4382872
> 
> Whoopy at the office.


Hello, Whoopy
I am still using lv iena. Lazy me.
Taking dog to vet.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Mr Gonzo is perfect for travel.
> And I think he enjoyed being at a knitting convention.
> 
> You did sky diving?
> Oh my God.
> I would die....
> 
> Hello turtle!
> Happy shedding.
> 
> Thank you. I will post a pic when the socks are finished.
> 
> Thank you.
> Unfortunately, I have no intel on lipstick colours.
> 
> Thank you and good morning.
> Sound like you had a fun night!
> What bag did you take?



I took the Givenchy


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders! Happy Tuesday to everyone!
@Murphy47 - I scrolled through the pics on my phone yesterday and found the pic of a very pretty pink MK bag. Obviously, my phone has somehow downloaded you bag pic that we could not see on tif. 
Very weird. But, your bag is lovely!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Tuesday ladies!
Rather cold weather here. Lot of wind. I hate it.
I took out my LV Girolata this morning just to brighten up my day..


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders! Happy Tuesday to everyone!
> @Murphy47 - I scrolled through the pics on my phone yesterday and found the pic of a very pretty pink MK bag. Obviously, my phone has somehow downloaded you bag pic that we could not see on tif.
> Very weird. But, your bag is lovely!!!



Thanks! Whenever I think I know how this phone works: I am proven wrong.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies!
> Rather cold weather here. Lot of wind. I hate it.
> I took out my LV Girolata this morning just to brighten up my day..



Chilly here today also. 
Love that bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies!
> Rather cold weather here. Lot of wind. I hate it.
> I took out my LV Girolata this morning just to brighten up my day..


Beautiful bag and I adore that pony! Is it Hermès?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag and I adore that pony! Is it Hermès?


Yes, it's the Rodeo charm. It took me years to find one. Most of the time, when you ask for a Rodeo , the SA's roll their eyes, meaning... no bag purchase, no Rodeos.. 
I finally got this one in a boutique I had never been to


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Yes, it's the Rodeo charm. It took me years to find one. Most of the time, when you ask for a Rodeo , the SA's roll their eyes, meaning... no bag purchase, no Rodeos..
> I finally got this one in a boutique I had never been to


I love it!


----------



## remainsilly

Cycling through perfect Spring weather. 
Was ambushed at cafe.


Love this sort o' happy ambush.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies!
> Rather cold weather here. Lot of wind. I hate it.
> I took out my LV Girolata this morning just to brighten up my day..


This is such a special bag and perfect for spring and summer. I hope you will get warm days, soon.
We jumped from sun and 20C back to snow.

I did not know that you have to buy bags to get Rodeo charms. I thought it was the other way round. 



Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Whenever I think I know how this phone works: I am proven wrong.


Haha. Me too. 


remainsilly said:


> Cycling through perfect Spring weather.
> Was ambushed at cafe.
> View attachment 4384354
> 
> Love this sort o' happy ambush.


This is truly a happy ambush!


----------



## Ludmilla

Due to back problems I took my Cuir out. 
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4384955
> 
> Due to back problems I took my Cuir out.
> Happy Wednesday!


What a beautiful Cuir! The colour, the charm, the strap are great!
Bag weight is an important issue for most of us. 
Fortunately, there is Longchamp!
I hope your back pain will soon disappear, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4384955
> 
> Due to back problems I took my Cuir out.
> Happy Wednesday!


Love this color!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful Cuir! The colour, the charm, the strap are great!
> Bag weight is an important issue for most of us.
> Fortunately, there is Longchamp!
> I hope your back pain will soon disappear, Ludmilla.


Thank you!
Yes, I wish all bags were as lightweight as Longchamp bags. 
Everytime I use that bag I want it in more colours. 


Tomsmom said:


> Love this color!!


Thank you.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4384955
> 
> Due to back problems I took my Cuir out.
> Happy Wednesday!


Star decorative strap adds perfect zing!
---
Cycling with patagonia sling.


Note to self : drive new car sometime this week. It gets lonely.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Star decorative strap adds perfect zing!
> ---
> Cycling with patagonia sling.
> View attachment 4385450
> 
> Note to self : drive new car sometime this week. It gets lonely.



Daughter had successfully moved into new place. 
The weather is so nice she came back for bike. Forgot helmet of course. Lol.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4382872
> 
> Whoopy at the office.


Such a beautiful bag. Plain simple, reflecting the light just right, slouching just a little but not too much. Perfecto.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Daughter had successfully moved into new place.
> The weather is so nice she came back for bike. Forgot helmet of course. Lol.


Yay on moving! This is a huge step.
Any plans for DD‘s room, yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hana again. 
Happy Thursday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4386058
> 
> Hana again.
> Happy Thursday!


So pretty !!  Is that a scarf?  The colors are really nice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into my PS1 

And because I haven’t told anyone IRL except my mom and dh, after work today I’m having my eyebrows microbladed!  Eeek!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So pretty !!  Is that a scarf?  The colors are really nice!


Thank you! Yes, this is a scarf. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4386162
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into my PS1
> 
> And because I haven’t told anyone IRL except my mom and dh, after work today I’m having my eyebrows microbladed!  Eeek!


I like that bag a lot.
What is microblading your eyebrows? 
It sounds dangerous …


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Daughter had successfully moved into new place.
> The weather is so nice she came back for bike. Forgot helmet of course. Lol.


 Good for her!


Admittedly, the poc is my 1st helmet.
No law requires adults to wear here.
But the thing is super-comfty & yellow mushroom skullcap increases visibility.


Ludmilla said:


> Yay on moving! This is a huge step.
> Any plans for DD‘s room, yet.


I wondered same.
My old room quickly became sewing hoard space, for mother.
Anything I left was bagged & stuffed into attic.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, this is a scarf.
> 
> I like that bag a lot.
> What is microblading your eyebrows?
> It sounds dangerous …


Great scarf, as always.
Microblading=tiny tattoos, to fill in color & look thicker.
We must watch Tomsmom--if next she gets flaming skull/ pirate tattoo on bicep, could be trouble. Wild mama!
---
Driving car today!
Adventures. Will get bag choice photo later.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Good for her!
> View attachment 4386255
> 
> Admittedly, the poc is my 1st helmet.
> No law requires adults to wear here.
> But the thing is super-comfty & yellow mushroom skullcap increases visibility.
> 
> I wondered same.
> My old room quickly became sewing hoard space, for mother.
> Anything I left was bagged & stuffed into attic.
> 
> Great scarf, as always.
> Microblading=tiny tattoos, to fill in color & look thicker.
> We must watch Tomsmom--if next she gets flaming skull/ pirate tattoo on bicep, could be trouble. Wild mama!
> ---
> Driving car today!
> Adventures. Will get bag choice photo later.


But a skull tattoo would be very cool for us wild islanders!
Curious about your bag choice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thursday is grumpy baker day.
Today, grandmother was selling cake. 
First question: is this your lunch?
Second question: do you work nearby?
Third question: do you work for the government?
Which led to my panicked questions: why, yes? Does it show? 
I wonder what happens next week.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, this is a scarf.
> 
> I like that bag a lot.
> What is microblading your eyebrows?
> It sounds dangerous …


Yes Remain silly is right .  They don’t go as deep as a regular tattoo.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes Remain silly is right .  They don’t go as deep as a regular tattoo.


Never heard of that, but sounds cool. Do those last or fade out?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Never heard of that, but sounds cool. Do those last or fade out?


It lasts about 18 mos to 2 yrs


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> It lasts about 18 mos to 2 yrs


I wanted to try tattooed eyeliner. I read a few reviews and was terrified. 
They all said it was very painful. I hope microblading is different, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I wanted to try tattooed eyeliner. I read a few reviews and was terrified.
> They all said it was very painful. I hope microblading is different, Tomsmom.


We will see after I get off from work in about an hour and a half


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on moving! This is a huge step.
> Any plans for DD‘s room, yet.



I have many plans. However she has only moved about 75 percent of her stuff so I will have to wait a bit  
As soon as possible it is being turned into a guest room as we don’t have one and people visit fairly often. 
Plus I plan on taking over her closet so I don’t have to moved winter clothes up and down the stairs.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> But a skull tattoo would be very cool for us wild islanders!
> Curious about your bag choice.


 So true! We could rock some quality ink here.

Was lazy--still lv iena mm


But wore _Eye of Time _brooch.


Mine is reproduction piece, from Dali museum. Clock does work.
https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/salvador-dali-the-eye-of-time-sothebys-auction


Ludmilla said:


> Thursday is grumpy baker day.
> Today, grandmother was selling cake.
> First question: is this your lunch?
> Second question: do you work nearby?
> Third question: do you work for the government?
> Which led to my panicked questions: why, yes? Does it show?
> I wonder what happens next week.


Ooooooooooh!
Grandmother interviewed you!
Are so in...expect free cake, marriage proposal..or both!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> So true! We could rock some quality ink here.
> 
> Was lazy--still lv iena mm
> View attachment 4386892
> 
> But wore _Eye of Time _brooch.
> View attachment 4386893
> 
> Mine is reproduction piece, from Dali museum. Clock does work.
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/salvador-dali-the-eye-of-time-sothebys-auction
> 
> Ooooooooooh!
> Grandmother interviewed you!
> Are so in...expect free cake, marriage proposal..or both!



I so want to hear more of this baker story.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I so want to hear more of this baker story.


I know!
Love Ludmilla.
Want the fairy tale joy for her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have many plans. However she has only moved about 75 percent of her stuff so I will have to wait a bit
> As soon as possible it is being turned into a guest room as we don’t have one and people visit fairly often.
> Plus I plan on taking over her closet so I don’t have to moved winter clothes up and down the stairs.


This sounds like an excellent plan. 
I hope she moves the rest of her stuff soon.


remainsilly said:


> So true! We could rock some quality ink here.
> 
> Was lazy--still lv iena mm
> View attachment 4386892
> 
> But wore _Eye of Time _brooch.
> View attachment 4386893
> 
> Mine is reproduction piece, from Dali museum. Clock does work.
> https://www.hodinkee.com/articles/salvador-dali-the-eye-of-time-sothebys-auction
> 
> Ooooooooooh!
> Grandmother interviewed you!
> Are so in...expect free cake, marriage proposal..or both!


That brooch is cool! 
And I like that Chinese lion a lot, too.
Hehe. I am pretty sure that there won‘t be any fairytale soon.


Murphy47 said:


> I so want to hear more of this baker story.


Maybe next Thursday. 


remainsilly said:


> I know!
> Love Ludmilla.
> Want the fairy tale joy for her.


Awww. You are very kind.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay on Friday!
Meeting in the morning. Then hopefully peace and weekend soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on Friday!
> Meeting in the morning. Then hopefully peace and weekend soon.


Yayyy!!!  Friday!!  The kids have a half day today, we have to stay until 3 but I’ll take it


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!!  Friday!!  The kids have a half day today, we have to stay until 3 but I’ll take it


How was microblading experience?


Ludmilla said:


> That brooch is cool!
> And I like that Chinese lion a lot, too.
> Hehe. I am pretty sure that there won‘t be any fairytale soon.


Thanks. Brooch=very sparkly.
Statue depicts female of pair.
Never know--universe sends interesting stuff our way. All the time.


----------



## remainsilly

Road trip supplies slowly filtering in--


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> How was microblading experience?
> 
> Thanks. Brooch=very sparkly.
> Statue depicts female of pair.
> Never know--universe sends interesting stuff our way. All the time.



The microblading went really well. I now have proper eyebrows . It didn’t hurt that much not exactly painless though. I go for a 2nd visit in 6 weeks to finish


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> Road trip supplies slowly filtering in--
> View attachment 4387873


Spyderco?


----------



## Narnanz

Woman make ready for return of Fire God!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> The microblading went really well. I now have proper eyebrows . It didn’t hurt that much not exactly painless though. I go for a 2nd visit in 6 weeks to finish


Do you have a before and after pic?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Do you have a before and after pic?


Only an after I didn’t take befores but I Can text the artist and ask her


----------



## remainsilly

Garden yellow 
despite rain:
carolina jessamine


Lady Banks' rose


Wildflower/weed= yellow wood sorrel
_(Oxalis stricta)_
A friend calls it, "pickle plant."


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Garden yellow
> despite rain:
> carolina jessamine
> View attachment 4388819
> 
> Lady Banks' rose
> View attachment 4388820
> 
> Wildflower/weed= yellow wood sorrel
> _(Oxalis stricta)_
> A friend calls it, "pickle plant."
> View attachment 4388826



Gorgeous. 
Down pour here. 
I have some crocuses up but that’s about it. Don’t think I’m getting any tulips this year.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Gorgeous.
> Down pour here.
> I have some crocuses up but that’s about it. Don’t think I’m getting any tulips this year.


No tulips return here=winter too warm.


----------



## remainsilly

Aha! 
Last thing arrived= ready to journey.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Have a happy Sunday!
Today I am taking out my Moreau It's one of the lightest weight bag in my collection though it's entirely leather made.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4389604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Have a happy Sunday!
> Today I am taking out my Moreau It's one of the lightest weight bag in my collection though it's entirely leather made.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4389604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Have a happy Sunday!
> Today I am taking out my Moreau It's one of the lightest weight bag in my collection though it's entirely leather made.



Ohmigoodness - I really like that! 
(Off to google it!)


----------



## Mariapia

Here is the link to the site.
www.moreau-paris.fr


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4389604
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Have a happy Sunday!
> Today I am taking out my Moreau It's one of the lightest weight bag in my collection though it's entirely leather made.


This pattern fascinates me.
So artistic!


----------



## Cookiefiend

Mariapia said:


> Here is the link to the site.
> www.moreau-paris.fr



Thank you!


----------



## remainsilly

Grabbed lv zippy wallet & launched!


Delivered baked goods, in return for stranger's help months ago-->
Silly's cynical-optimist belief: must return unexpected kindnesses, or universe takes payment in other ways.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Grabbed lv zippy wallet & launched!
> View attachment 4390139
> 
> Delivered baked goods, in return for stranger's help months ago-->
> Silly's cynical-optimist belief: must return unexpected kindnesses, or universe takes payment in other ways.


Dog is so very cute!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m sitting in my car procrastinating finishing writing my paper that is due in tonight at 9pm. The pic is my current front seat situation. But on the upside I have an awesome parking space today . It’s the little things you know...


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Dog is so very cute!!


He has a clown face.
Which keeps me sane.
Especially as still fighting with new navigation system in vehicle.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4390695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning!!  I’m sitting in my car procrastinating finishing writing my paper that is due in tonight at 9pm. The pic is my current front seat situation. But on the upside I have an awesome parking space today . It’s the little things you know...


Very studious! Bag is perfect choice.


----------



## remainsilly

Very saddened to learn that another cyclist was killed here.
Hit by car.
I knew him. We rode on same roads.
Car driver was not injured.

*NOTE TO EVERYONE:
Watch for bicycles.
Slow down. Give some space.
Hang up the d@mn phones, stop rummaging for sh!t in bags & LOOK.
Cyclist lives matter.

*


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Very saddened to learn that another cyclist was killed here.
> Hit by car.
> I knew him. We rode on same roads.
> Car driver was not injured.
> 
> *NOTE TO EVERYONE:
> Watch for bicycles.
> Slow down. Give some space.
> Hang up the d@mn phones, stop rummaging for sh!t in bags & LOOK.
> Cyclist lives matter.
> View attachment 4390922
> *


Two people I know have been seriously injured after being hit by cars.
I live in a region when there are lots of cyclists. 
Be careful, remainsilly.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Two people I know have been seriously injured after being hit by cars.
> I live in a region when there are lots of cyclists.
> Be careful, remainsilly.


Thanks.
Cycled today & put memorial where he was killed.
So people see. And maybe think.




Then birds attack-pooped my entire vehicle!
Obviously, birds enjoy April Fools Day jokes.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> Cycled today & put memorial where he was killed.
> So people see. And maybe think.
> 
> View attachment 4391599
> 
> 
> Then birds attack-pooped my entire vehicle!
> Obviously, birds enjoy April Fools Day jokes.



Yes please be careful!  

Oh no about the birds, ack!!  

I finished my paper and sent it off last night. Now to start the next one...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4391778
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Love that brown!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Yes please be careful!
> 
> Oh no about the birds, ack!!


Glad you finished paper. They just keep coming, in school...

Thanks.
Have been doing things people said I never could/should fear all my life.
Most women do.
Gorgeous weather today:


Yesterday=built memorial
Today=began phone calls to city offices
Cyclists ride united.

Omg, the poop-fest was incredible!


Washed.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4391778
> 
> Happy Tuesday!


Hello, Whoopy!
You get prettier with age.
Hope I do.
---
Loves adventures:


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Glad you finished paper. They just keep coming, in school...
> 
> Thanks.
> Have been doing things people said I never could/should fear all my life.
> Most women do.
> Gorgeous weather today:
> View attachment 4392165
> 
> Yesterday=built memorial
> Today=began phone calls to city offices
> Cyclists ride united.
> 
> Omg, the poop-fest was incredible!
> View attachment 4392166
> 
> Washed.
> 
> Hello, Whoopy!
> You get prettier with age.
> Hope I do.
> ---
> Loves adventures:
> View attachment 4392167



Glad to hear your harassing City Hall!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love that brown!


Thank you!
I am doing some kind of challenge - use one bag for at least one month straight. So, there will be many more Whoopy bag pics to cone. 


remainsilly said:


> Glad you finished paper. They just keep coming, in school...
> 
> Thanks.
> Have been doing things people said I never could/should fear all my life.
> Most women do.
> Gorgeous weather today:
> View attachment 4392165
> 
> Yesterday=built memorial
> Today=began phone calls to city offices
> Cyclists ride united.
> 
> Omg, the poop-fest was incredible!
> View attachment 4392166
> 
> Washed.
> 
> Hello, Whoopy!
> You get prettier with age.
> Hope I do.
> ---
> Loves adventures:
> View attachment 4392167


I bet those were pigeons. They are flying devils.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I am doing some kind of challenge - use one bag for at least one month straight. So, there will be many more Whoopy bag pics to cone.
> 
> I bet those were pigeons. They are flying devils.



A month.. that’s a great idea I usually last about 2 weeks.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!! Happy Wednesday!! Today is my birthday


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!! Happy Wednesday!! Today is my birthday





There is a cake waiting for you at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!! Happy Wednesday!! Today is my birthday


Happy birthday , Tomsmom


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I am doing some kind of challenge - use one bag for at least one month straight. So, there will be many more Whoopy bag pics to cone.
> 
> I bet those were pigeons. They are flying devils.


One bag for one month straight!
I don't believe it, Ludmilla.
You have so many lovely bags that I can't imagine you leaving them in the closet for such a long time..


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!! Happy Wednesday!! Today is my birthday



 [emoji173]️[emoji162]
Have the best day ever!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> One bag for one month straight!
> I don't believe it, Ludmilla.
> You have so many lovely bags that I can't imagine you leaving them in the closet for such a long time..


Me neither.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!! Happy Wednesday!! Today is my birthday


Happy birthday!


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear your harassing City Hall!


Thanks.
Sometimes, all one can do is lots of small things. Rather than a huge thing.
To help some situations.

Today, ordered bulk-quantity, "Look for bikes!" stickers.
Cycling partner & I will blanket city in them.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I am doing some kind of challenge - use one bag for at least one month straight. So, there will be many more Whoopy bag pics to cone.
> 
> I bet those were pigeons. They are flying devils.


Good challenge!

We have a bird type, which gathers in trees every evening.
Making loud noises & covering ground with filth.
I blame them. They may be worse than pigeons.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!! Happy Wednesday!! Today is my birthday


 Many happy returns of the day!


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4392839
> 
> There is a cake waiting for you at the Happy Mackerel!
> View attachment 4392838


Pink, yummy frosting......neeeeeeeeeeed....


----------



## Tomsmom

I had an awesome birthday everyone at work found me out and came out of there way to wish me a happy birthday and my coworkers brought in cake!  Came home to steak dinner and homemade chocolate cake!  Whoohooo !!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I had an awesome birthday everyone at work found me out and came out of there way to wish me a happy birthday and my coworkers brought in cake!  Came home to steak dinner and homemade chocolate cake!  Whoohooo !!



Sounds wonderful! 
Mine is next Wednesday. 55. Doesn’t seem like the right number.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I had an awesome birthday everyone at work found me out and came out of there way to wish me a happy birthday and my coworkers brought in cake!  Came home to steak dinner and homemade chocolate cake!  Whoohooo !!


Yay! Sounds like you had a great day! 


Murphy47 said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> Mine is next Wednesday. 55. Doesn’t seem like the right number.


The number seems never right after turning 27.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Sounds like you had a great day!
> 
> The number seems never right after turning 27.


Seriously!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> The number seems never right after turning 27.


So true.
I started using eye cream recently.
And am buying assorted mining gear, for upcoming mountain trip.
Obviously, acting one's age is flexible & subjective.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!

No news from the baker.
It was soooo cold when I left the office (yes, we might get snow again) that I went home directly without stopping for Thursday cake. I guess it is pretty obviously, why I am single.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> No news from the baker.
> It was soooo cold when I left the office (yes, we might get snow again) that I went home directly without stopping for Thursday cake. I guess it is pretty obviously, why I am single.



Happy Friday!!!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> No news from the baker.
> It was soooo cold when I left the office (yes, we might get snow again) that I went home directly without stopping for Thursday cake. I guess it is pretty obviously, why I am single.


Being single can be great.
But, no cake?! Pure h3ll.


----------



## remainsilly

Wanted this soooooooo badly!
Was given this morning.
Box's mirrored side panels show some of wrap-around design:


Bonus was receiving this awesome design, too!
Little slot, in lighter cover, conceals brain when closed:


I don't smoke. But love zippo "click" sound. And fire.
Personality quirk #4387651


----------



## Murphy47

Standing in line at the DMV. Was here before and the computers went down. Came back and there’s a huge line. Boo.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wanted this soooooooo badly!
> Was given this morning.
> Box's mirrored side panels show some of wrap-around design:
> View attachment 4395037
> 
> Bonus was receiving this awesome design, too!
> Little slot, in lighter cover, conceals brain when closed:
> View attachment 4395038
> 
> I don't smoke. But love zippo "click" sound. And fire.
> Personality quirk #4387651


This is very cool.
Now you need a matching motorcycle. 


Murphy47 said:


> Standing in line at the DMV. Was here before and the computers went down. Came back and there’s a huge line. Boo.


Huge boooo! How awful.
What is DMV? Sorry, ignorant.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Standing in line at the DMV. Was here before and the computers went down. Came back and there’s a huge line. Boo.


Don't get me started about being flunked for eye test, because cycled there & brought bike indoors...


Ludmilla said:


> This is very cool.
> Now you need a matching motorcycle.
> 
> Huge boooo! How awful.
> What is DMV? Sorry, ignorant.


Been there, done that with motorcycle. My horsehide jacket is long gone.
Not fave hobby, but had to try.

Flame flickering behind that lighter's brain looks awesome, though.

DMV= department of motor vehicles
DPS= department of public safety
Some US states separate these, some combine for various licenses, etc.
Usually, DMV is stuff to do with cars.
Our Murphy probably renewed driving license(unlike EU, we must pay & renew every so often--no eternally 18 year old photo)


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Don't get me started about being flunked for eye test, because cycled there & brought bike indoors...
> 
> Been there, done that with motorcycle. My horsehide jacket is long gone.
> Not fave hobby, but had to try.
> 
> Flame flickering behind that lighter's brain looks awesome, though.
> 
> DMV= department of motor vehicles
> DPS= department of public safety
> Some US states separate these, some combine for various licenses, etc.
> Usually, DMV is stuff to do with cars.
> Our Murphy probably renewed driving license(unlike EU, we must pay & renew every so often--no eternally 18 year old photo)



So very true.


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> Mine is next Wednesday. 55. Doesn’t seem like the right number.


I dont have Birthdays...I have Anniversaries of my 21st Birthday....in May it will be my 24th Anniversary.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Don't get me started about being flunked for eye test, because cycled there & brought bike indoors...
> 
> Been there, done that with motorcycle. My horsehide jacket is long gone.
> Not fave hobby, but had to try.
> 
> Flame flickering behind that lighter's brain looks awesome, though.
> 
> DMV= department of motor vehicles
> DPS= department of public safety
> Some US states separate these, some combine for various licenses, etc.
> Usually, DMV is stuff to do with cars.
> Our Murphy probably renewed driving license(unlike EU, we must pay & renew every so often--no eternally 18 year old photo)


Ah, got it!
Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I dont have Birthdays...I have Anniversaries of my 21st Birthday....in May it will be my 24th Anniversary.


This is the best thing I have ever heard. I think I will have anniversaries from now on.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> I dont have Birthdays...I have Anniversaries of my 21st Birthday....in May it will be my 24th Anniversary.





Ludmilla said:


> This is the best thing I have ever heard. I think I will have anniversaries from now on.


Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

I have been a bit unclear regarding my bag challenge.  When I said that I try/want to carry the Whoopy bag for a month straight I meant work days only. 
Weekends are for other bags. 
Today, it was the turn of my Breebag again. We tried to buy a ball dress (yes, I need a dress for an actual ball.... ). We did not get further than the underground station. Today is probably one of the most important soccer games.  I decided that it is better not to go to the city center. Sigh. Bree and I went grocery shopping instead. 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4395843
> 
> I have been a bit unclear regarding my bag challenge.  When I said that I try/want to carry the Whoopy bag for a month straight I meant work days only.
> Weekends are for other bags.
> Today, it was the turn of my Breebag again. We tried to buy a ball dress (yes, I need a dress for an actual ball.... ). We did not get further than the underground station. Today is probably one of the most important soccer games.  I decided that it is better not to go to the city center. Sigh. Bree and I went grocery shopping instead.
> Happy Saturday!


Wow! What kind of ball will it be? And what does a ball dress look like?
Will it be a long one?
In that case can you rent one?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What kind of ball will it be? And what does a ball dress look like?
> Will it be a long one?
> In that case can you rent one?


It is a ball for lawyers. 
My sister is dragging me to it.
The dress has to be long and I have no idea about renting. The problem is that it is in the city where my sister lives.
I still hope to get a bargain somewhere.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> So very true.


My new amusement is looking crazy as possible in official photos.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4395843
> 
> I have been a bit unclear regarding my bag challenge.  When I said that I try/want to carry the Whoopy bag for a month straight I meant work days only.
> Weekends are for other bags.
> Today, it was the turn of my Breebag again. We tried to buy a ball dress (yes, I need a dress for an actual ball.... ). We did not get further than the underground station. Today is probably one of the most important soccer games.  I decided that it is better not to go to the city center. Sigh. Bree and I went grocery shopping instead.
> Happy Saturday!


 Hello, Bree!
Pouring rain, last-stage prep before trip  launch.
Changed into timbuk2 classic messenger(small), with 3-way accessory case & heroclip.




Ludmilla said:


> It is a ball for lawyers.
> My sister is dragging me to it.
> The dress has to be long and I have no idea about renting. The problem is that it is in the city where my sister lives.
> I still hope to get a bargain somewhere.


Aha!
If you had been sweeter to all those filthy rats & pigeons, you would have a Cinderella dress by now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4395843
> 
> I have been a bit unclear regarding my bag challenge.  When I said that I try/want to carry the Whoopy bag for a month straight I meant work days only.
> Weekends are for other bags.
> Today, it was the turn of my Breebag again. We tried to buy a ball dress (yes, I need a dress for an actual ball.... ). We did not get further than the underground station. Today is probably one of the most important soccer games.  I decided that it is better not to go to the city center. Sigh. Bree and I went grocery shopping instead.
> Happy Saturday!


Great bag!  I cannot wait to see the ball gown, wow how fancy .  I went grocery shopping too this morning. Now I’m at the salon waiting to have my hair dyed and cut , trying to decide on a color... can’t be too conventional now, lol!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4395843
> 
> I have been a bit unclear regarding my bag challenge.  When I said that I try/want to carry the Whoopy bag for a month straight I meant work days only.
> Weekends are for other bags.
> Today, it was the turn of my Breebag again. We tried to buy a ball dress (yes, I need a dress for an actual ball.... ). We did not get further than the underground station. Today is probably one of the most important soccer games.  I decided that it is better not to go to the city center. Sigh. Bree and I went grocery shopping instead.
> Happy Saturday!




An actual ball. Sounds super. 

Not going to the city centre because of big soccer game is a very wise decision. Mass hysteria, soccer hooligans, .....nah. The city will still be there, when the mob moves on.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehe. Not a soccer fan at all... but, our city team won. 
So, not going to the city center was good for something.  At least.

I do forsee a ball and a girl without a dress.  
Argh. Seriously, a ball gown?!
I do not have shoes nor a handbag/clutch. 
This is going to be a trauma.

@remainsilly  - pigeons have been already way to generous to me. After getting hit by them for at least 5 times I can happily survive without any of their gifts.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is a ball for lawyers.
> My sister is dragging me to it.
> The dress has to be long and I have no idea about renting. The problem is that it is in the city where my sister lives.
> I still hope to get a bargain somewhere.





Ludmilla said:


> It is a ball for lawyers.
> My sister is dragging me to it.
> The dress has to be long and I have no idea about renting. The problem is that it is in the city where my sister lives.
> I still hope to get a bargain somewhere.


There must be a place where you can rent a dress in the big city or maybe find one in a consignment store... unless you go to other balls in the future....


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Not a soccer fan at all... but, our city team won.
> So, not going to the city center was good for something.  At least.
> 
> I do forsee a ball and a girl without a dress.
> Argh. Seriously, a ball gown?!
> I do not have shoes nor a handbag/clutch.
> This is going to be a trauma.
> 
> @remainsilly  - pigeons have been already way to generous to me. After getting hit by them for at least 5 times I can happily survive without any of their gifts.


Told Man your team won.
This encouraged stream of sports babble. In which he said my undergrad uni team is going to nationals.
My blank stare did not kill the babble.
So admitted I did not know sports teams existed there. As took 18 hours/semester & rarely saw daylight.
Silence.
 Victory!

Black shoes/black wallet=works for every dress event
All my clutches are just fancy wallets.
Which transform, as magic pumpkins, when needed.

Keep bad-mouthing the fairy godmother pigeons & OF COURSE no gown will appear.


Mariapia said:


> There must be a place where you can rent a dress in the big city or maybe find one in a consignment store... unless you go to other balls in the future....


Couple times, I got lucky at charity shops.
People donate bridesmaid dresses.
Not all are insanely hideous. Or splattered with red wine stains.
Some salvage as decently-priced, long gowns for wtf-is-that-today?! formal events.


----------



## remainsilly

Mentioned travel plans.
Received more lucky jade amulets.


Apparently, I am a staggering disaster waiting to happen.
And these should save me.


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Mentioned travel plans.
> Received more lucky jade amulets.
> View attachment 4396843
> 
> Apparently, I am a staggering disaster waiting to happen.
> And these should save me.


Wonderful amulets, remainsilly!
Of course they will bring you luck!


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> Mentioned travel plans.
> Received more lucky jade amulets.
> View attachment 4396843
> 
> Apparently, I am a staggering disaster waiting to happen.
> And these should save me.


Good Luck is for the ill prepared.


----------



## Murphy47

Nah....it’s a bonus.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful amulets, remainsilly!
> Of course they will bring you luck!


 Thanks.
So far, unsure of trip luck. 
*Tiny boy proudly gave handful of gravel to dog, at rest stop. Dog = underwhelmed.
*Navigation screen shows confusing circus tent? & baby stroller? symbols on roads. 
*Found scary towel animals in room.




Nice sleep should work wonders.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Happy Tuesday!  Hanging out waiting to go to work, got a great parking space


----------



## remainsilly

Hiking & gazing at scenery day:


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
Love all the vacation pics @remainsilly! 
Here, we will learn tomorrow what happens with the project I am working on. It does not look good.  
Oh well. At the moment I am the only one who is not in panic mode.  I guess it will go on somehow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Love all the vacation pics @remainsilly!
> Here, we will learn tomorrow what happens with the project I am working on. It does not look good.
> Oh well. At the moment I am the only one who is not in panic mode.  I guess it will go on somehow.


Good luck Ludmilla!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Love all the vacation pics @remainsilly!
> Here, we will learn tomorrow what happens with the project I am working on. It does not look good.
> Oh well. At the moment I am the only one who is not in panic mode.  I guess it will go on somehow.


We are all supporting you here, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good luck Ludmilla!!





Mariapia said:


> We are all supporting you here, Ludmilla!


Thank you, ladies! 
All we can do is wait and see what happens tomorrow. There are at least three different outcomes, so I try not to overthink it.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I guess it will go on somehow.


Exactly.

Mining day--goal = phantom quartz
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_quartz
Me, geared-up on mining truck:


With dog: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Victory! Made great pendant = lovely & eerie phantom(Manganese deposit):


At 1 point, considered, "Should I have used lv or hermes bag for trip? Maybe chanel flap?"
Then laughed & laughed.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> Mine is next Wednesday. 55. Doesn’t seem like the right number.


Happy birthday, lovely Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

Thank you so much! It’s been a very nice day. Hubbie brought plants and seeds instead of cut flowers. Win!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you so much! It’s been a very nice day. Hubbie brought plants and seeds instead of cut flowers. Win!


Happy birthday!!


So happy that you had a great day!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Mining day--goal = phantom quartz
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phantom_quartz
> Me, geared-up on mining truck:
> View attachment 4400148
> 
> With dog:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4400146
> 
> Victory! Made great pendant = lovely & eerie phantom(Manganese deposit):
> View attachment 4400147
> 
> At 1 point, considered, "Should I have used lv or hermes bag for trip? Maybe chanel flap?"
> Then laughed & laughed.


This is very very cool.
You should have brought your Vicster. It would work perfectly with this.


----------



## Ludmilla

The decision about the job is delayed until late today. 
No news until tomorrow morning. 
Nevertheless - bag of the week pic!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you so much! It’s been a very nice day. Hubbie brought plants and seeds instead of cut flowers. Win!


Happy birthday to you, Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy happy birthday Murphy!!!


----------



## Murphy47

Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I had a lovely day. 
I had a lovely lunch with an old friend. 
Macy’s finally got a shipment in so I was able to get some khaki Capri pants for spring so it was a good day all around.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I had a lovely day.
> I had a lovely lunch with an old friend.
> Macy’s finally got a shipment in so I was able to get some khaki Capri pants for spring so it was a good day all around.


Wow! I love Capri pants!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> This is very very cool.
> You should have brought your Vicster. It would work perfectly with this.


What are your pets doing right now?
Did my timbuk2 messenger clash with red coveralls & rubber boots?

Hopefully, the crew smoking & complaining about old machinery still were impressed with my tire iron/bucket accessorizing.
Because image is my everything.


Ludmilla said:


> The decision about the job is delayed until late today.
> No news until tomorrow morning.
> Nevertheless - bag of the week pic!
> View attachment 4400545


 Hello, Whoopy.
Support Ludmilla--good bag.


Murphy47 said:


> Thank you all for the birthday wishes! I had a lovely day.
> I had a lovely lunch with an old friend.
> Macy’s finally got a shipment in so I was able to get some khaki Capri pants for spring so it was a good day all around.


Sounds perfect.


----------



## remainsilly

National park, wandering & live alligator day:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-1572#post-33042022"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> National park, wandering & live alligator day:
> [URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-1572#post-33042022"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]
> View attachment 4401157
> View attachment 4401158
> View attachment 4401159
> View attachment 4401160
> View attachment 4401161



I believe the Handbag Museum is in Little Rock.


----------



## Murphy47

https://www.google.com/search?q=han...tore,ru_q:Esse%20Purse%20Museum%20%26%20Store
Sorry. It’s in Little Rock.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds wonderful!
> Mine is next Wednesday. 55. Doesn’t seem like the right number.


Many happy returns of the day, Ms 47/55....


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> National park, wandering & live alligator day:
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> View attachment 4401157
> View attachment 4401158
> View attachment 4401159
> View attachment 4401160
> View attachment 4401161


I like pracocks better, too!
Ohhh. That donkey! Lovely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Off to looking for a new job...
... good thing is: they cannot fire me right away and I have time for searching. 
Mood right now:


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Off to looking for a new job...
> ... good thing is: they cannot fire me right away and I have time for searching.
> Mood right now:


Oh no Ludmilla ... something even better is out there for you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no Ludmilla ... something even better is out there for you !


Let’s hope so.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Off to looking for a new job...
> ... good thing is: they cannot fire me right away and I have time for searching.
> Mood right now:
> Is that some kind of joke, Ludmilla?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Off to looking for a new job...
> ... good thing is: they cannot fire me right away and I have time for searching.
> Mood right now:



Shocked also. You are such a lovely person. They are missing out. 
Hopefully you will have a nice relaxing weekend and can start looking next week for a place that truly appreciates you!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia Nope. No joke.
They are closing the project - well, they are draining the resources. As it is public service they can not fire me, but they can put me on unpleasant positions. So, I guess it is better to use the remaining time to find something different.


Murphy47 said:


> Shocked also. You are such a lovely person. They are missing out.
> Hopefully you will have a nice relaxing weekend and can start looking next week for a place that truly appreciates you!


Awww. Thank you. 
First of all I need to get my job references from uni. Naturally, they did not provide any.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia Nope. No joke.
> They are closing the project - well, they are draining the resources. As it is public service they can not fire me, but they can put me on unpleasant positions. So, I guess it is better to use the remaining time to find something different.
> 
> Awww. Thank you.
> First of all I need to get my job references from uni. Naturally, they did not provide any.


It's unbelievable! And so unfair!
Are there re any other positions  ( I mean good ones) they can offer?


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> I believe the Handbag Museum is in Little Rock.


Bummer. Will not get there.
Some diamond mining, then journey towards home today.


Ludmilla said:


> I like pracocks better, too!
> Ohhh. That donkey! Lovely.


Dog really wanted the bread slices I got, at entrance.
To feed in petting zoo area.(not alligators--goats, etc.)
No joy in dog-ville, however. Bread went bye-bye quickly.

Believe hood ornament's eyes light up. Saw during wanderings.



Ludmilla said:


> Off to looking for a new job...
> ... good thing is: they cannot fire me right away and I have time for searching.
> Mood right now:



Just say the word.
And will be over there with alligators.
The one I held had older, larger mates.
All will visit your office & chat to folks. In a toothy way.
We might need bread slices...
Sorry this happened to you.


----------



## missconvy

Murphy47 said:


> https://www.google.com/search?q=han...tore,ru_q:Esse%20Purse%20Museum%20%26%20Store
> Sorry. It’s in Little Rock.



I’m about 2 hours from here, I may have to check it out! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MooMooVT

remainsilly said:


> National park, wandering & live alligator day:
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> View attachment 4401157
> View attachment 4401158
> View attachment 4401159
> View attachment 4401160
> View attachment 4401161


I'm mesmerized by that hood ornament


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia Nope. No joke.
> They are closing the project - well, they are draining the resources. As it is public service they can not fire me, but they can put me on unpleasant positions. So, I guess it is better to use the remaining time to find something different.
> 
> Awww. Thank you.
> First of all I need to get my job references from uni. Naturally, they did not provide any.



Governments are the same everywhere. Promote idiots and let hard workers go. U will find a new and better position. Hopefully one with less useless meetings. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

MooMooVT said:


> I'm mesmerized by that hood ornament


I know.  
Wild-eyed jackasses unite!


Murphy47 said:


> Governments are the same everywhere. Promote idiots and let hard workers go. U will find a new and better position. Hopefully one with less useless meetings. Lol.


True confession time--
AS SOON AS arrived home, doorbell rang.
Guy running for city council. With smiling wife.
Glad-handing for votes.
Pretty much told him bothering me that way killed any hope for a vote.
They looked so crest- fallen. Meh.


----------



## remainsilly

Wow, $10 each to be covered in ashy filth.
No gemmy  joy.


Souvenir picked up in AR:


Also, new zippo lighter came in handy for dealing with ticks dog accumulated.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's unbelievable! And so unfair!
> Are there re any other positions  ( I mean good ones) they can offer?


Hehe. No, they do not offer positions. For now they hope that we go on our own.
If they close the project and we are still there they willput us on open positions without us having the chance to choose.

I will not hurry anything. We will see what happens next. I will keep an open eye on new jobs.



remainsilly said:


> Bummer. Will not get there.
> Some diamond mining, then journey towards home today.
> 
> Dog really wanted the bread slices I got, at entrance.
> To feed in petting zoo area.(not alligators--goats, etc.)
> No joy in dog-ville, however. Bread went bye-bye quickly.
> 
> Believe hood ornament's eyes light up. Saw during wanderings.
> 
> 
> 
> Just say the word.
> And will be over there with alligators.
> The one I held had older, larger mates.
> All will visit your office & chat to folks. In a toothy way.
> We might need bread slices...
> Sorry this happened to you.



I think some alligators here would be fun. Just bring a whole bunch of them and we set them free in the building.  


Murphy47 said:


> Governments are the same everywhere. Promote idiots and let hard workers go. U will find a new and better position. Hopefully one with less useless meetings. Lol.


Amen to that.
Haha. A job without useless meetings would be cool. But, I fear it does not exist. 


remainsilly said:


> I know.
> Wild-eyed jackasses unite!
> 
> True confession time--
> AS SOON AS arrived home, doorbell rang.
> Guy running for city council. With smiling wife.
> Glad-handing for votes.
> Pretty much told him bothering me that way killed any hope for a vote.
> They looked so crest- fallen. Meh.


Muahahaha. 


remainsilly said:


> Wow, $10 each to be covered in ashy filth.
> No gemmy  joy.
> View attachment 4402115
> 
> Souvenir picked up in AR:
> View attachment 4402117
> 
> Also, new zippo lighter came in handy for dealing with ticks dog accumulated.


Awwwww. Bummer. I so hoped for some diamond pics. 
I like your souvenir! It looks very special.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
Hope everyone is having a nice weekend. 
We have sun, but winter temperatures. I am at the country and did some retail therapy. I bought a book. 
And I did „some“ knitting until my hands had a cramp.  Might have been a bit too much.
@Murphy47 - the knitting project from the last train ride is done:


I updated my cv. That’s all I did for now. I am doing Scarlett at the moment: tomorrow is another day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Hope everyone is having a nice weekend.
> We have sun, but winter temperatures. I am at the country and did some retail therapy. I bought a book.
> And I did „some“ knitting until my hands had a cramp.  Might have been a bit too much.
> @Murphy47 - the knitting project from the last train ride is done:
> View attachment 4402557
> 
> I updated my cv. That’s all I did for now. I am doing Scarlett at the moment: tomorrow is another day.


Good job, Ludmilla! 

And I love Scarlett's tomorrow is another day. 
Trust yourself. Something good will come your way, I'm sure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Ludmilla!
> 
> And I love Scarlett's tomorrow is another day.
> Trust yourself. Something good will come your way, I'm sure.


Thank you! 
In my opinion that Scarlett sentence is one of the greatest pieces of human philosophy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> In my opinion that Scarlett sentence is one of the greatest pieces of human philosophy.


I totally agree, Ludmilla!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I think some alligators here would be fun. Just bring a whole bunch of them and we set them free in the building.


We are ready.


Might snack on a few bag ninjas, if get cranky waiting for your signal.
Or the airline meal sucks.


Ludmilla said:


> Awwwww. Bummer. I so hoped for some diamond pics.
> I like your souvenir! It looks very special.


Thanks for agate chime love. 2 have tiny, clear crystals at centers. Sound is interesting.

Not everyone failed to find diamonds.
https://m.arktimes.com/arkansas/vis...er-of-diamonds-state-park/Content?oid=5988424
Article shows photos--resemble gravel!



Ludmilla said:


> We have sun, but winter temperatures. I am at the country and did some retail therapy. I bought a book.
> And I did „some“ knitting until my hands had a cramp.  Might have been a bit too much.


Book?!
Socks look great! Like the stripes.


Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> In my opinion that Scarlett sentence is one of the greatest pieces of human philosophy.


So true.
Enjoy her outcry of never eating a root again, also.  Much more me.


----------



## Narnanz

Decided to have a cleanup of my handbags...I really have a problem!


----------



## Narnanz

Trying to shack off this feeling Im having from another thread Im on...just feel like I was belittled.
Its just my impression and Im trying to work thru it...its not worth it to answer back.
Edit...didnt work thru it...said something...wait for the **** to hit the fan.


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Decided to have a cleanup of my handbags...I really have a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402862


 Looks very organized.
That bird pouch, on top shelf.


Narnanz said:


> Trying to shack off this feeling Im having from another thread Im on...just feel like I was belittled.
> Its just my impression and Im trying to work thru it...its not worth it to answer back.


Well, I used to get more upset about that crap here.
We had a psycho-hose-beast or 2 cruise this thread. 1 attacked us in other threads. Then came back, wanting praise & lavish attention.
Other members thought we were awful to her. Mods deleted our comments.

Recently, same members demeaned & belittled that very person in another thread.
Clueless.

Up shot of it is--I comment when feel like it. And ignore bunches.
Because, really, the arguments are passive-aggressive. Aimed here, but rooted elsewhere. 
Nothing to take personally.

Also, I'm sorta a b!tch sometimes. And just don't give a f*** about training monkeys not to fling their poo. Comment, move on. Whatever.
Not my circus.

Don't let it eat at you--not for 1 second.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Looks very organized.
> That bird pouch, on top shelf.
> 
> Well, I used to get more upset about that crap here.
> We had a psycho-hose-beast or 2 cruise this thread. 1 attacked us in other threads. Then came back, wanting praise & lavish attention.
> Other members thought we were awful to her. Mods deleted our comments.
> 
> Recently, same members demeaned & belittled that very person in another thread.
> Clueless.
> 
> Up shot of it is--I comment when feel like it. And ignore bunches.
> Because, really, the arguments are passive-aggressive. Aimed here, but rooted elsewhere.
> Nothing to take personally.
> 
> Also, I'm sorta a b!tch sometimes. And just don't give a f*** about training monkeys not to fling their poo. Comment, move on. Whatever.
> Not my circus.
> 
> Don't let it eat at you--not for 1 second.



Sooo true. Ignore trolls.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Looks very organized.
> That bird pouch, on top shelf.
> 
> Well, I used to get more upset about that crap here.
> We had a psycho-hose-beast or 2 cruise this thread. 1 attacked us in other threads. Then came back, wanting praise & lavish attention.
> Other members thought we were awful to her. Mods deleted our comments.
> 
> Recently, same members demeaned & belittled that very person in another thread.
> Clueless.
> 
> Up shot of it is--I comment when feel like it. And ignore bunches.
> Because, really, the arguments are passive-aggressive. Aimed here, but rooted elsewhere.
> Nothing to take personally.
> 
> Also, I'm sorta a b!tch sometimes. And just don't give a f*** about training monkeys not to fling their poo. Comment, move on. Whatever.
> Not my circus.
> 
> Don't let it eat at you--not for 1 second.


Thank you...there are a few Ive just ignored...and will ignore this one after this.
Just felt the need to defend myself a litle.


----------



## Narnanz

Theres a better picture here...sell these in the shop I work in...nice little crossbody.
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...-bought-share-a-photo-with-us.924408/page-278


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> We are ready.
> View attachment 4402750
> 
> Might snack on a few bag ninjas, if get cranky waiting for your signal.
> Or the airline meal sucks.
> 
> Thanks for agate chime love. 2 have tiny, clear crystals at centers. Sound is interesting.
> 
> Not everyone failed to find diamonds.
> https://m.arktimes.com/arkansas/vis...er-of-diamonds-state-park/Content?oid=5988424
> Article shows photos--resemble gravel!
> 
> 
> Book?!
> Socks look great! Like the stripes.
> 
> So true.
> Enjoy her outcry of never eating a root again, also.  Much more me.


Mr Gator seems just like the right person for the job. 


Narnanz said:


> Decided to have a cleanup of my handbags...I really have a problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402862


But a very pretty problem!
Do I see a blue Mulberry DelRey?


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Trying to shack off this feeling Im having from another thread Im on...just feel like I was belittled.
> Its just my impression and Im trying to work thru it...its not worth it to answer back.
> Edit...didnt work thru it...said something...wait for the **** to hit the fan.


A few years ago I was walking my dog while talking to a very old gentleman I knew.
My dog started barking very loudly as a lady was walking in the opposite direction.
She stopped  and said " Well a dog always looks like his mistress doesn't he?"
I was petrified . 
I said to the old gentleman " Did you hear what she said to me?"
And the gentleman replied " No, I didn't. Why? Did you hear anything?" And he winked at me.
What a lovely lesson from a very wise man!


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Mr Gator seems just like the right person for the job.
> 
> But a very pretty problem!
> Do I see a blue Mulberry DelRey?


No...its a cheap pu leather made in  Thialand bag...*sigh*...I wish it was Mulberry....I found a fake Mulberry bayswater out thrifting...still trying to remove all the labels...got it to try out a new conditioner...it will always be a fake but now it cant be sold as real if I ever redonate it.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago I was walking my dog while talking to a very old gentleman I knew.
> My dog started barking very loudly as a lady was walking in the opposite direction.
> She stopped  and said " Well a dog always looks like his mistress doesn't he?"
> I was petrified .
> I said to the old gentleman " Did you hear what she said to me?"
> And the gentleman replied " No, I didn't. Why? Did you hear anything?" And he winked at me.
> What a lovely lesson from a very wise man!


Instantly, I love this man.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago I was walking my dog while talking to a very old gentleman I knew.
> My dog started barking very loudly as a lady was walking in the opposite direction.
> She stopped  and said " Well a dog always looks like his mistress doesn't he?"
> I was petrified .
> I said to the old gentleman " Did you hear what she said to me?"
> And the gentleman replied " No, I didn't. Why? Did you hear anything?" And he winked at me.
> What a lovely lesson from a very wise man!


One of the best stories ever!
But wow. What a rude person. 


Narnanz said:


> No...its a cheap pu leather made in  Thialand bag...*sigh*...I wish it was Mulberry....I found a fake Mulberry bayswater out thrifting...still trying to remove all the labels...got it to try out a new conditioner...it will always be a fake but now it cant be sold as real if I ever redonate it.


I have a look-a-like Bays. I like it better than my real one, because it has a shoulder strap.
Are you going to replace the postman‘s lock, too?


remainsilly said:


> Instantly, I love this man.
> Thanks for sharing.


I love him too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hmpf.
Looks like tomorrow is coming sooner than I have thought. 
Might need to make some calls with my old uni.
And now it is not only about work references.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmpf.
> Looks like tomorrow is coming sooner than I have thought.
> Might need to make some calls with my old uni.
> And now it is not only about work references.


 Hmm. Hope everything goes well, my friend.

Hit roads EARLY today.
Slapping bike awareness stickers all over city.


Still much to do--but reached DPS/DMV offices. They got lots o' stickers, in several languages.


----------



## Narnanz

@Ludmilla Im gonna leave is as it is...am looking for a small embellisment to go over the ingraved  logo...will remove the zipper pull when I find something I like to replace it with..removed the serial number disk and have on my keyring as a reminder to check more carefully. Luckily its not a perfect fake as there are no mulberry inscriptions other than the leather tag and the mulberry tree. Does not  have buckles inside but a brass metal thingy that gets pushed thru a hole in leather straps...cant undo this as the brass thingy is not very stable. Its a red colour and nice to use and the new leather cleaner and conditioner I got the bag to try on worked really well. Felt confident to use on my other leather bags. Now really interested to buy a real one.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, everyone is devastated. A part of Notre Dame de Paris is on fire!
She is 850 years old.....
She was being renovated .


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4404599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, everyone is devastated. A part of Notre Dame de Paris is on fire!


Oh no!!!


----------



## Mariapia

The spire went down.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The spire went down.



So very surreal. Watching CNN right now.


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4404599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, everyone is devastated. A part of Notre Dame de Paris is on fire!
> She is 850 years old.....
> She was being renovated .


Omg!
Remember attending service here.
And gorgeous flying buttress architecture.
What a tragedy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> @Ludmilla Im gonna leave is as it is...am looking for a small embellisment to go over the ingraved  logo...will remove the zipper pull when I find something I like to replace it with..removed the serial number disk and have on my keyring as a reminder to check more carefully. Luckily its not a perfect fake as there are no mulberry inscriptions other than the leather tag and the mulberry tree. Does not  have buckles inside but a brass metal thingy that gets pushed thru a hole in leather straps...cant undo this as the brass thingy is not very stable. Its a red colour and nice to use and the new leather cleaner and conditioner I got the bag to try on worked really well. Felt confident to use on my other leather bags. Now really interested to buy a real one.


Sounds good! 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4404599
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, everyone is devastated. A part of Notre Dame de Paris is on fire!
> She is 850 years old.....
> She was being renovated .



I am so sorry! Was thinking of you yesterday.
So sad.


----------



## remainsilly

Wonder what caused fire...?
Man was upset & asked about stained glass damage. 

Well, the emo kid across street waved at me. 
As I cycled out this morning.
He has dunked basketballs & worn hoodies, since moving in. 
Gloomily ignoring my neon-colored greetings & nonsense.
Considering this major victory.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning .   I love my job but recently came to the conclusion that the new co worker knows everything... not cool


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning .   I love my job but recently came to the conclusion that the new co worker knows everything... not cool


Sometimes, I am that know-it-all person.
Usually when life is beating me down & need to feel more visible. Or someone is pissing me off.
Throw person a bone. You are kind & will know right words.

Other times, I am the clueless freak.
Who must be promised a snickers bar, for not crashing plane this go-round.
Sadly, chocolate works.

Imperfect world, imperfect solutions.
Naps & dogs add sanity--both are perfect.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Sometimes, I am that know-it-all person.
> Usually when life is beating me down & need to feel more visible. Or someone is pissing me off.
> Throw person a bone. You are kind & will know right words.
> 
> Other times, I am the clueless freak.
> Who must be promised a snickers bar, for not crashing plane this go-round.
> Sadly, chocolate works.
> 
> Imperfect world, imperfect solutions.
> Naps & dogs add sanity--both are perfect.



Wise words!  Thank you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders!
Easter is coming!
Last day at the office until Thursday next week. HOORAY! 
Tomorrow I will go home, see a friend and give the ball dress a second chance.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Wise words!  Thank you !


Hope helped.
Though my questionable "wisdom" is result of f***ing up. A lot. Then considering things & going on.


Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Easter is coming!
> Last day at the office until Thursday next week. HOORAY!
> Tomorrow I will go home, see a friend and give the ball dress a second chance.


 I feel the ball gown answer(since you pissed off the pigeons & rats) = wrapping meters of filmy fabric over normal clothes.
And adding rhinestones.

Easter snuck up, didn't it?!


----------



## remainsilly

Silly World happenings:
*Never* remove my memorial sign. For cyclist killed.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Because are scrap bike parts, welding equipment, pliers & spray paint available.
And I lack a reasonable attitude.
Suffice to say=*everyone* will notice new memorial.
City worker asked about already. Before stapling-up the plastic flowers began...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Easter is coming!
> Last day at the office until Thursday next week. HOORAY!
> Tomorrow I will go home, see a friend and give the ball dress a second chance.


Enjoy your Easter holiday, Ludmilla.
You need to see your friends and have fun.
What about the ball dress? Have you found a nice one?


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Hope helped.
> Though my questionable "wisdom" is result of f***ing up. A lot. Then considering things & going on.
> 
> I feel the ball gown answer(since you pissed off the pigeons & rats) = wrapping meters of filmy fabric over normal clothes.
> And adding rhinestones.
> 
> Easter snuck up, didn't it?!


Yes, Easter did sneak up. I really wonder where all the time flies by.
I feel like I will blink another three times and I turn 90...
Hm. I think I do not want a gown from pigeons. It would carry some diseases I guess. 


remainsilly said:


> Silly World happenings:
> *Never* remove my memorial sign. For cyclist killed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4406471
> 
> Because are scrap bike parts, welding equipment, pliers & spray paint available.
> And I lack a reasonable attitude.
> Suffice to say=*everyone* will notice new memorial.
> City worker asked about already. Before stapling-up the plastic flowers began...


I hope that your new memorial will not be removed! 


Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your Easter holiday, Ludmilla.
> You need to see your friends and have fun.
> What about the ball dress? Have you found a nice one?


No. Have not found a dress, yet. Hope to find one tomorrow.
How do you feel? Seems like there are many people who donate for Notre Dame!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, Easter did sneak up. I really wonder where all the time flies by.
> I feel like I will blink another three times and I turn 90...
> Hm. I think I do not want a gown from pigeons. It would carry some diseases I guess.
> 
> I hope that your new memorial will not be removed!
> 
> No. Have not found a dress, yet. Hope to find one tomorrow.
> How do you feel? Seems like there are many people who donate for Notre Dame!


I feel devastated like lots of people in my country and everywhere else.
I used to live in Paris and close to Notre Dame.
When family or friends came to visit  going to the Cathedral was a must, whether they were believers or not.
President Macron said that it will take 5 years to "repair" it.
Thanks to huge donations from wealthy people and smaller ones from many of us Notre Dame will remain strong ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I feel devastated like lots of people in my country and everywhere else.
> I used to live in Paris and close to Notre Dame.
> When family or friends came to visit  going to the Cathedral was a must, whether they were believers or not.
> President Macron said that it will take 5 years to "repair" it.
> Thanks to huge donations from wealthy people and smaller ones from many of us Notre Dame will remain strong ...


I understand how you feel. One of my coworkers lived for a very long time in France and told me about the huge meaning of this church for the French.  She told me that her French family is donating money, too.
I guess it will take more than 5 years to restore it. But, those old buildings have survived so much - Notre Dame will survive, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the train.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I understand how you feel. One of my coworkers lived for a very long time in France and told me about the huge meaning of this church for the French.  She told me that her French family is donating money, too.
> I guess it will take more than 5 years to restore it. But, those old buildings have survived so much - Notre Dame will survive, too.



It took 300 years to build. Five years seems like a long time by modern standards but it’s the blink of an eye really. She’s a grand old lady and she’ll get a beautiful “freshening up”. 
Think of all the artisans and construction workers that will be put to work fixing her up. Very good for the economy.


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> I feel like I will blink another three times and I turn 90...


Omg, reminds me of this great song!

(lyrics shown)


Ludmilla said:


> I hope that your new memorial will not be removed!


Someone would need heavy equipment. To tackle chain/lock used to attach.
Also, contacting media may have happened.


Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4407113
> 
> Greetings from the train.


How pretty!


Murphy47 said:


> Think of all the artisans and construction workers that will be put to work fixing her up. Very good for the economy


Totally agree.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It took 300 years to build. Five years seems like a long time by modern standards but it’s the blink of an eye really. She’s a grand old lady and she’ll get a beautiful “freshening up”.
> Think of all the artisans and construction workers that will be put to work fixing her up. Very good for the economy.


Very true! 
Although I guess there might be a lack of artisians that understand the old ways of construction work.... we will see. 


remainsilly said:


> Omg, reminds me of this great song!
> 
> (lyrics shown)
> 
> Someone would need heavy equipment. To tackle chain/lock used to attach.
> Also, contacting media may have happened.
> 
> How pretty!
> 
> Totally agree.



Will listen to song as soon as possible!


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the favorite bar.
Someone has found a ball gown for 90,-€!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4407351
> 
> Greetings from the favorite bar.
> Someone has found a ball gown for 90,-€!


Is gown the rose color, in bag?
Perfect for you!


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Is gown the rose color, in bag?
> Perfect for you!


No, this is my hoodie. 
It is a dark lilac tone.  I try to post a pic in the next days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mr Gonzo has met one of my very close, but very laid back friends, today. 
After two hours in the city she asked: is this LV fake?
I: yep, fake.
She: really?
I: yep, as you like this answer better.
She: it is ugly. How much did it cost?
I did not answer. So, she googled.
Friend: a vacation on Mallorca.
I shrugged.
She: it is ugly. But, I like you still. 
I  my friends.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very true!
> Although I guess there might be a lack of artisians that understand the old ways of construction work.... we will see.
> 
> Will listen to song as soon as possible!


No lack of artisans they say.... But they understand that they need to think about the future and new qualified workers. We have so many monuments that are quite old.
I enjoyed reading your conversation about the Speedy...
Your friend doesn't know anything about bags...Most of my friends don't either.
It doesn't matter. We have TPF


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Mr Gonzo has met one of my very close, but very laid back friends, today.
> After two hours in the city she asked: is this LV fake?
> I: yep, fake.
> She: really?
> I: yep, as you like this answer better.
> She: it is ugly. How much did it cost?
> I did not answer. So, she googled.
> Friend: a vacation on Mallorca.
> I shrugged.
> She: it is ugly. But, I like you still.
> I  my friends.


Ughhhh!!   I’m sorry Ludmilla, that stinks to hear it from someone you call a friend. I agree with Mariapia, we all have each other!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> *No, this is my hoodie. *
> It is a dark lilac tone.  I try to post a pic in the next days.



Well, hoodie must look fantastic on you!
Purple is good ball gown color. Very regal.
Look forward to pics.


Ludmilla said:


> Mr Gonzo has met one of my very close, but very laid back friends, today.
> After two hours in the city she asked: is this LV fake?
> I: yep, fake.
> She: really?
> I: yep, as you like this answer better.
> She: it is ugly. How much did it cost?
> I did not answer. So, she googled.
> Friend: a vacation on Mallorca.
> I shrugged.
> She: it is ugly. But, I like you still.
> I  my friends.


German friends.
Where would we be without razors of honesty, mixed with compassionate tolerance?
Maybe you must explain the beautiful, brown bag rainbow to her?


----------



## remainsilly

Is iris time!
Love cycling around city to find these treasures




And some coral honeysuckle:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No lack of artisans they say.... But they understand that they need to think about the future and new qualified workers. We have so many monuments that are quite old.
> I enjoyed reading your conversation about the Speedy...
> Your friend doesn't know anything about bags...Most of my friends don't either.
> It doesn't matter. We have TPF


Yes, we definitely need to train more qualified workers. Not only for the old buildings, but also for the newer ones. 
Hehe. No, she does not know much about bags. BUT, she was able to identify a LV. 
I gave her my Fossil Emma, yesterday. She has one (it is her only bag) and it looks quite battered by now. 


Tomsmom said:


> Ughhhh!!   I’m sorry Ludmilla, that stinks to hear it from someone you call a friend. I agree with Mariapia, we all have each other!


Her comment did not come as a huge surprise to me. Most of my friends are absolutely against designer stuff. 
But, this is why we have tpf.


remainsilly said:


> Well, hoodie must look fantastic on you!
> Purple is good ball gown color. Very regal.
> Look forward to pics.
> 
> German friends.
> Where would we be without razors of honesty, mixed with compassionate tolerance?
> Maybe you must explain the beautiful, brown bag rainbow to her?


She would not understand the brown rainbow. 
I would have been surprised if she had liked Speedy.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Is iris time!
> Love cycling around city to find these treasures
> View attachment 4408299
> View attachment 4408300
> View attachment 4408303
> 
> And some coral honeysuckle:
> View attachment 4408306


Beautiful!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, we definitely need to train more qualified workers. Not only for the old buildings, but also for the newer ones.
> Hehe. No, she does not know much about bags. BUT, she was able to identify a LV.
> I gave her my Fossil Emma, yesterday. She has one (it is her only bag) and it looks quite battered by now.
> 
> Her comment did not come as a huge surprise to me. Most of my friends are absolutely against designer stuff.
> But, this is why we have tpf.
> 
> She would not understand the brown rainbow.
> I would have been surprised if she had liked Speedy.



I don’t think any of my friends get my handbag “issue”. My older daughters are very caring and protective of my hobby it’s really sweet.


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> Is iris time!
> Love cycling around city to find these treasures
> View attachment 4408299
> View attachment 4408300
> View attachment 4408303
> 
> And some coral honeysuckle:
> View attachment 4408306


I have Louisiana Iris in my garden, in the smaller of the ponds. 

She only flowers for about two weeks. I am often away when this happens. She is still there the rest of the year. I love her potential, she will flower anyway. Whether I am there or not.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t think any of my friends get my handbag “issue”. My older daughters are very caring and protective of my hobby it’s really sweet.


Hehe. Most of my friends do not get the handbag issue. 
It is nice that your daughters are supportive!


----------



## Ludmilla

Apple tree blooming.


And rhubarb cake. 
All island friends are invited!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4409260
> 
> View attachment 4409262
> 
> Apple tree blooming.
> View attachment 4409263
> 
> And rhubarb cake.
> All island friends are invited!


Wow! That cake looks special!
Ah, apple blossoms. So pretty.

Once lived on street facing row of cherry trees--incredible Springtime scene.
Saw dogwood trees, in Arizona. White bursts amid green-on-green pine forests.
Trees=so cool.

On unhappy note: 2 drivers threw beer bottles at Man yesterday evening, as he walked neighborhood streets.
"Good Friday" seems to have lost quietly spiritual meaning for some--replaced by boozy spirits.
Still angry. But could have been worse, sadly.


----------



## remainsilly

remainsilly said:


> Saw dogwood trees, in *Arizona*


*Arkansas


----------



## remainsilly

Today's bag=timbuk2 messenger:
[URL="https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/what-handbag-purse-are-you-carrying-today.917840/page-1582#post-33060684"]What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?![/URL]
And, meet official craziest car o' day:


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4409260
> 
> View attachment 4409262
> 
> Apple tree blooming.
> View attachment 4409263
> 
> And rhubarb cake.
> All island friends are invited!


So pretty.
And Im not a fan of rhubarb...but Id try that anyday.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Today's bag=timbuk2 messenger:
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> And, meet official craziest car o' day:
> View attachment 4409597


Is a winch holding the front pumper together?


----------



## jbags07

Murphy47 said:


> LC quality can be hit or miss. Most of the bags available in the US come from China.
> There is a petroleum smell oftentimes and I have one with A LOOSE THREAD. Which I have NEVER seen on an LC before.


I’ve been enjoying reading thru this forum!  I have one La Pliage, but I've been intending to get one of the LC leathers..but, .this is so disappointing to read, that they are now made in China and like so many other brands, the quality has declined.


----------



## Murphy47

jbags07 said:


> I’ve been enjoying reading thru this forum!  I have one La Pliage, but I've been intending to get one of the LC leathers..but, .this is so disappointing to read, that they are now made in China and like so many other brands, the quality has declined.



I have bags made in all the countries LC manufactures in. Each has a different smell. I let them air out for a while regardless. 
Quality has more to do with the person who sewed the bag than the country. Had one batch of croc stamped from France that 3 in a row popped stitches when you put any weight in it and picked it up. 
Just inspect your bag carefully. I love mine no matter where they are made.


----------



## jbags07

Murphy47 said:


> I have bags made in all the countries LC manufactures in. Each has a different smell. I let them air out for a while regardless.
> Quality has more to do with the person who sewed the bag than the country. Had one batch of croc stamped from France that 3 in a row popped stitches when you put any weight in it and picked it up.
> Just inspect your bag carefully. I love mine no matter where they are made.


Ok good to know, and will look and monitor carefully when i take the plunge  I've bought a bunch of Massaccesi bags  lately so i will be bag broke for a bit, but several LC leather styles are on my radar! Thank u so much for your help and reply


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Wow! That cake looks special!
> Ah, apple blossoms. So pretty.
> 
> Once lived on street facing row of cherry trees--incredible Springtime scene.
> Saw dogwood trees, in Arizona. White bursts amid green-on-green pine forests.
> Trees=so cool.
> 
> On unhappy note: 2 drivers threw beer bottles at Man yesterday evening, as he walked neighborhood streets.
> "Good Friday" seems to have lost quietly spiritual meaning for some--replaced by boozy spirits.
> Still angry. But could have been worse, sadly.


Woah! That stinks. 
Way too many people drink way too much.

Glad nothing serious happened.


remainsilly said:


> Today's bag=timbuk2 messenger:
> What Handbag/Purse Are You Carrying Today?!
> And, meet official craziest car o' day:
> View attachment 4409597


 Is this thing still allowed to drive??


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Easter everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4410027
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!


Happy Easter!!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Easter to everyone!


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Is a winch holding the front pumper together?


 Certainly seems to be.
Though may be fuel-saving technique=grab another car's bumper & coast in neutral.
Around our flat planet.


Ludmilla said:


> Woah! That stinks.
> Way too many people drink way too much.
> 
> Glad nothing serious happened.
> 
> Is this thing still allowed to drive??


Thanks. 
Combining incident with recent cyclist killing--seriously considering move to other property.

Tragically, yes--flat earth car had current tags.
Guess horn & lights work. So bingo!


----------



## remainsilly

Okay. Easter can happen now.
The chocolate bunny is here.


----------



## Narnanz

remainsilly said:


> Okay. Easter can happen now.
> The chocolate bunny is here.
> View attachment 4410242


Cant get over that eye!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Easter Islanders!


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Cant get over that eye!


It is sugar.
Admittedly, I eat the eye 1st. Every year.


----------



## remainsilly

Yes. I use drive-thru windows, on bicycle.
Thrilled with my bank's attitude & support.


Also love CheckforBikes.org. Contact, if you need stickers/window clings. 
Awesome cyclist advocate. Great lady.


----------



## Narnanz

Just thought I would give some of you an idea of classic music in the 80s from New Zealand.
https://www.nzonscreen.com/title/shoop-shoop-diddy-wop-cumma-cumma-wang-dang-1982


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m off to the isle of Manhattan today with miss 20 we’re hitting our favorite thrift while there wish us luck!!

Happy Tuesday


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Just thought I would give some of you an idea of classic music in the 80s from New Zealand.
> https://www.nzonscreen.com/title/shoop-shoop-diddy-wop-cumma-cumma-wang-dang-1982



As a product of the 80’s sadly I am familiar with that song. There are much worse.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m off to the isle of Manhattan today with miss 20 we’re hitting our favorite thrift while there wish us luck!!
> 
> Happy Tuesday



This sounds like a great day! Happy hunting.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Yes. I use drive-thru windows, on bicycle.
> Thrilled with my bank's attitude & support.
> View attachment 4411218
> 
> Also love CheckforBikes.org. Contact, if you need stickers/window clings.
> Awesome cyclist advocate. Great lady.
> View attachment 4411226



Glad to know your bank appreciates your efforts! Keep on cycling!


----------



## remainsilly

Narnanz said:


> Just thought I would give some of you an idea of classic music in the 80s from New Zealand.
> https://www.nzonscreen.com/title/shoop-shoop-diddy-wop-cumma-cumma-wang-dang-1982



Even modern song mixes/radio playlists are unique, in NZ.


Murphy47 said:


> Glad to know your bank appreciates your efforts! Keep on cycling!


Thanks. I was touched.
Also gave sticker to road crew--which almost caused wreck today.
Were thrilled by gesture. And stuck on their truck.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m off to the isle of Manhattan today with miss 20 we’re hitting our favorite thrift while there wish us luck!!
> 
> Happy Tuesday


Such fun to seek & find treasures.


----------



## remainsilly

Pedal fail


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Will see if my clamp&glue strategy works.
Or must buy more.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Pedal fail
> View attachment 4412087
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see if my clamp&glue strategy works.
> Or must buy more.


Oh no!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no!


Thanks.
I ride a lot.
But warranty should cover...


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Thanks.
> I ride a lot.
> But warranty should cover...



Hope so. Oldest D had pedal fall off about halfway through a ride last year. Had to walk it back MILES. Last I heard of her wanting to bike across the state.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Hope so. Oldest D had pedal fall off about halfway through a ride last year. Had to walk it back MILES. Last I heard of her wanting to bike across the state.


I admit, have spent years intensely re-learning about cycling/bikes.
When got this thing on a whim. And decided, "Let's f***ing do it!"
Know more than did.
But not tons.

Apparently, pedals can be pedaled-off. If installed wrongly?
No idea.
Asked tweaker-dude mechanic to install mine.
After original pedals warped/deformed, 6 months into use.

Note: tweaker-dude should not be trusted for major repairs.
Ask for yoga-man mechanic, the clean/competent one. Who stretches before each workday.
Yoga-man fixes stuff silently & well.
But tweaker-dude is entertaining.
Bought rack to clean/lube/adjust bike myself & save aggravation. Plus lengthy stories about wild times in tweaker dude's past.

Basically, bicycles break.
But are pretty simple. And repairable.
Except those hydraulic disc brakes--which still worry me & squeal. They might be the devil. Undecided.

Also, I know about every detail of the streets I ride--which plants bloom when, where each dog belongs, residents' routines, if a car/person is out of place/suspicious.
And the city knows me.
Sometimes kind, sometimes cruel.
But we belong to one another.
Moreso than in pre-cycling days.



I applaud your dd for keeping at it.
Despite issues, mechanical & personal.
Cycling...gets in the blood. Pumps through the heart. And calls some of us onto roads at 6:30a.m., contrary to good sense & tasty sleep time.
Because we need to torture our legs & fly. Unhinged. Vervantly alive.

Some of us punch cars.
It's not common.
But the unhinged-bit can leak in certain situations.
Also, some of us advocacy-sticker every damn thing in sight & build memorials.
Again, personal limits waver. Souls are unique.

Thanks, Murph.
Love you.
Tell dd, "Pedal power!" from the island nutcase.
Cyclists watch out for each other. Worldwide.
And send good vibes.


----------



## Murphy47

She still cycles but gave up on the idea of crossing our redneck state ALONE, the thought of which gave me heart palpitations. 
Glad bike is repaired and ready for adventures small and large. 
I have been deep cleaning and fixing up house. Looking pretty good around here.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> She still cycles but gave up on the idea of crossing our redneck state ALONE, the thought of which gave me heart palpitations.
> Glad bike is repaired and ready for adventures small and large.
> I have been deep cleaning and fixing up house. Looking pretty good around here.


Hmm.
Could be done alone--if route/stops planned very carefully. Tricky, as no bicycles allowed on major US highways.
But understand your worries, as mom.

Fixing up home does feel good! Glad for you.
Need to investigate an eave here. And fiddle with some tiles. 

Yes, pedals being replaced free.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders, thanks to a heavy migraine I went missing.
Now I am back.
First day at the office after Easter break. 
Interesting read about bikes and stuff! 
Happy Thursday!


----------



## ShinyW

remainsilly said:


> I admit, have spent years intensely re-learning about cycling/bikes.
> When got this thing on a whim. And decided, "Let's f***ing do it!"
> Know more than did.
> But not tons.
> 
> Apparently, pedals can be pedaled-off. If installed wrongly?
> No idea.
> Asked tweaker-dude mechanic to install mine.
> After original pedals warped/deformed, 6 months into use.
> 
> Note: tweaker-dude should not be trusted for major repairs.
> Ask for yoga-man mechanic, the clean/competent one. Who stretches before each workday.
> Yoga-man fixes stuff silently & well.
> But tweaker-dude is entertaining.
> Bought rack to clean/lube/adjust bike myself & save aggravation. Plus lengthy stories about wild times in tweaker dude's past.
> 
> Basically, bicycles break.
> But are pretty simple. And repairable.
> Except those hydraulic disc brakes--which still worry me & squeal. They might be the devil. Undecided.
> 
> Also, I know about every detail of the streets I ride--which plants bloom when, where each dog belongs, residents' routines, if a car/person is out of place/suspicious.
> And the city knows me.
> Sometimes kind, sometimes cruel.
> But we belong to one another.
> Moreso than in pre-cycling days.
> View attachment 4412489
> 
> 
> I applaud your dd for keeping at it.
> Despite issues, mechanical & personal.
> Cycling...gets in the blood. Pumps through the heart. And calls some of us onto roads at 6:30a.m., contrary to good sense & tasty sleep time.
> Because we need to torture our legs & fly. Unhinged. Vervantly alive.
> 
> Some of us punch cars.
> It's not common.
> But the unhinged-bit can leak in certain situations.
> Also, some of us advocacy-sticker every damn thing in sight & build memorials.
> Again, personal limits waver. Souls are unique.
> 
> Thanks, Murph.
> Love you.
> Tell dd, "Pedal power!" from the island nutcase.
> Cyclists watch out for each other. Worldwide.
> And send good vibes.



Great write up about  cycling. 

I remember reading the book  "Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance." there was a section in there about choosing your mechanic. It recommended: If the workspace is neat and tidy and clean. The tools are all layed out in an orderly fashion. You have found your Zen Master of Maintenance, best hang on to them. 

I ride my bicycle as if everyone was trying to kill me. So far so good.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> She still cycles but gave up on the idea of crossing our redneck state ALONE, the thought of which gave me heart palpitations.
> Glad bike is repaired and ready for adventures small and large.
> I have been deep cleaning and fixing up house. Looking pretty good around here.



One of my buddies here in West Oz. His daughter rode north to south down the west coast of North America. From Canada to Mexico inclusive. 

My buddie and I are professional outdoor people. I was impressed. He was impressed.


----------



## Tomsmom

I did a trade on Poshmark and I’m now the proud owner of a Coach double swagger, the color is Chambray. It’s beautiful and lined in leather.

Also my online class is over and I earned a B+ which I’m quite happy with!  Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4413850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a trade on Poshmark and I’m now the proud owner of a Coach double swagger, the color is Chambray. It’s beautiful and lined in leather.
> 
> Also my online class is over and I earned a B+ which I’m quite happy with!  Happy Thursday!!



Congratulations on your fantastic Swagger Tomsmom and on your B+ of course![emoji106][emoji3][emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies I am in Dubai till May 3rd.[emoji3]
It’s windy and chilly in the evening.[emoji15]
Incredible at this time of year.
Something is definitely very wrong![emoji45]


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Interesting read about bikes


Hope you feel better soon.
Bless you for the pretty lie, my friend.

As reward, here is something else oddball, about which I am obsessed:




Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4413850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a trade on Poshmark and I’m now the proud owner of a Coach double swagger, the color is Chambray. It’s beautiful and lined in leather.
> 
> Also my online class is over and I earned a B+ which I’m quite happy with!  Happy Thursday!!


Congrats on course grade!
Wow, pretty color coach.
What beauty did you trade?


Mariapia said:


> Ladies I am in Dubai till May 3rd.[emoji3]
> It’s windy and chilly in the evening.[emoji15]
> Incredible at this time of year.
> Something is definitely very wrong![emoji45]


Enjoy trip!
Weather is weird in many places, this Spring. Allergies & building roofs are suffering.


----------



## remainsilly

Yesterday, in rain:


hermes bolide 31, clemence(rouge grenat)/phw
(came with bag raincoat, which I sadly ignore)


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Yesterday, in rain:
> View attachment 4413929
> 
> hermes bolide 31, clemence(rouge grenat)/phw
> (came with bag raincoat, which I sadly ignore)


I’m in love with that color!  What an awesome bag. I’m considering Hermès for my next major (summer overtime money) bag purchase.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> Bless you for the pretty lie, my friend.
> 
> As reward, here is something else oddball, about which I am obsessed:
> View attachment 4413925
> 
> 
> Congrats on course grade!
> Wow, pretty color coach.
> What beauty did you trade?
> 
> Enjoy trip!
> Weather is weird in many places, this Spring. Allergies & building roofs are suffering.


I had a NWT Longchamp cuir I wasn’t in love with.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4413850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a trade on Poshmark and I’m now the proud owner of a Coach double swagger, the color is Chambray. It’s beautiful and lined in leather.
> 
> Also my online class is over and I earned a B+ which I’m quite happy with!  Happy Thursday!!



Very pretty!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> I’m in love with that color!  What an awesome bag. I’m considering Hermès for my next major (summer overtime money) bag purchase.


Thanks. This 1 h red spoke to me.
Also bought in wallet.

Bolide 31 chosen as occasional bag--bit too small for daily/work, imo.
My vicster is better size/design for that.
No extra strap, but handles fit on-shoulder.
 Plus has fitted fabric lining, not leather.
https://forum.purseblog.com/attachments/victoria-ii-fourre-tout-35-black-phw-jpg.3553571/
All personal choice, though.
You will know your "match."


----------



## Murphy47

Something from the brown rainbow


----------



## Murphy47

Thought i had photos working. Sorry.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Thought i had photos working. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414478


----------



## Murphy47

Still trying


----------



## Murphy47




----------



## Murphy47

Not sure what I’m doing but ok. 


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4414516


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure what I’m doing but ok.


Don't worry, Murphy, you did quite well!
Your brown bag is perfect!


----------



## ShinyW

Lovely bag understated and beautiful. 

Good choice.


----------



## Mariapia

Look at the new Roseau Longchamp bag.
Comes in three colour : black, red and taupe and in two sizes


----------



## Mariapia

Do you remember my adventures at the Carolina Herrera store?
After three visits there, I had left empty handed.
The medium Matrioshka bag had not been very convincing. 
They only had the small one in black and everyone here knows black bags are just not my thing.
Well, Yesterday I went to another mall and found out a Carolina Herrera store had opened there.
Bingo! Not only did they have the bag in btown but  it was also discounted.
.
I finally got it! Who says patience never pays off?


----------



## Mariapia

Here is a pic  Bad lighting though...


----------



## Mariapia

Here is a better pic I think


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4413850
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did a trade on Poshmark and I’m now the proud owner of a Coach double swagger, the color is Chambray. It’s beautiful and lined in leather.
> 
> Also my online class is over and I earned a B+ which I’m quite happy with!  Happy Thursday!!


Very pretty bag and congrats on your B+!
Free round at the Mackerel tonight! 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies I am in Dubai till May 3rd.[emoji3]
> It’s windy and chilly in the evening.[emoji15]
> Incredible at this time of year.
> Something is definitely very wrong![emoji45]


Happy vacation, Mariapia! 
Yes, something is definitely wrong - we have August temperatures and NO RAIN at all.
There are already some woods burning. It is too dry. 
We need rain! 


remainsilly said:


> Hope you feel better soon.
> Bless you for the pretty lie, my friend.
> 
> As reward, here is something else oddball, about which I am obsessed:
> View attachment 4413925
> 
> 
> Congrats on course grade!
> Wow, pretty color coach.
> What beauty did you trade?
> 
> Enjoy trip!
> Weather is weird in many places, this Spring. Allergies & building roofs are suffering.


Hehehe. Very pretty Zippo!
Looks cool. 


remainsilly said:


> Yesterday, in rain:
> View attachment 4413929
> 
> hermes bolide 31, clemence(rouge grenat)/phw
> (came with bag raincoat, which I sadly ignore)


You beautiful bag looks perfectly well coordinated with the roses. 


Tomsmom said:


> I’m in love with that color!  What an awesome bag. I’m considering Hermès for my next major (summer overtime money) bag purchase.


Woah! What H bag do you want?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thought i had photos working. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414478


Lovely brown! 


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4414516


Hehehe. I like that Mexican restaurant pic.
I want something tasty now! 
Are you at the coast right now?


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4414669
> View attachment 4414670
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the new Roseau Longchamp bag.
> Comes in three colour : black, red and taupe and in two sizes


Are you going to want it in red? 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4414717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic I think


Yay! Patience does pay off!
Glad you got your bag, finally. It looks very pretty and the brown colour is .
Are you going to use it right away?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Thought i had photos working. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414478


Great bag!  It’s a wonderful brown, great choice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4414717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic I think


I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty bag and congrats on your B+!
> Free round at the Mackerel tonight!
> 
> Happy vacation, Mariapia!
> Yes, something is definitely wrong - we have August temperatures and NO RAIN at all.
> There are already some woods burning. It is too dry.
> We need rain!
> 
> Hehehe. Very pretty Zippo!
> Looks cool.
> 
> You beautiful bag looks perfectly well coordinated with the roses.
> 
> Woah! What H bag do you want?



I’ve consulted with my associates (miss 17 and miss 20) and I think it may be the garden party 36, but nothing is definite


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4414717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic I think



Lovely. Just lovely.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely brown!
> 
> Hehehe. I like that Mexican restaurant pic.
> I want something tasty now!
> Are you at the coast right now?
> 
> Are you going to want it in red?
> 
> Yay! Patience does pay off!
> Glad you got your bag, finally. It looks very pretty and the brown colour is .
> Are you going to use it right away?


No I have too many red bags
I wish they had this bag in.... brown but they don't.
As for my CH bag I haven't taken it out yet as, as a tourist, I carry too many things, just in case...
On the other hand, it's easier to hide my purchases in my Le Pliage  when going back to the hotel...
I prefer to avoid questions like " Wow, what is in that shopping bag? "
Don't laugh, it already happened.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve consulted with my associates (miss 17 and miss 20) and I think it may be the garden party 36, but nothing is definite


The GP ( as they call it in the H forum) is one of my favourite Hermès bags.
What colour will you choose?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The GP ( as they call it in the H forum) is one of my favourite Hermès bags.
> What colour will you choose?


I really don’t know, I’ve seen the most beautiful dark pink (I don’t know the official name of the color). I’m thinking something differently than the colors I already have...gah no idea lol!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I really don’t know, I’ve seen the most beautiful dark pink (I don’t know the official name of the color). I’m thinking something differently than the colors I already have...gah no idea lol!


Have a look at the Hermès clubhouse in the Hermès forum. There is a " all leather garden party thread"


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Have a look at the Hermès clubhouse in the Hermès forum. There is a " all leather garden party thread"


I will thank you !


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Thought i had photos working. Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414478


Brown rainbow!

You're doing the pretty scarf accessorizing, again.


Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4414516


great quote
& gummy snacks.

You escaped to somewhere!


Murphy47 said:


> Not sure what I’m doing but ok.


Quote sums up my entire approach to life, I fear.


Mariapia said:


> Bingo! Not only did they have the bag in btown but it was also discounted.
> .
> I finally got it! Who says patience never pays off?


Oh, good! What a nice treat to find!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4414717
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a better pic I think


The letters really add nice texture to this design!


Ludmilla said:


> You beautiful bag looks perfectly well coordinated with the roses.


Thanks. It also coordinates with blood, when I foolishly grab any roses.


Tomsmom said:


> I’ve consulted with my associates (miss 17 and miss 20) and I think it may be the garden party 36, but nothing is definite


Gp is versatile style. And fun in unusual colors.
Your associates are wise.


----------



## remainsilly

Now, let us all gasp in awe over more bike junk:


Ride much smoother.
Official replacement chain count, thus far = 5.


----------



## Tomsmom

remainsilly said:


> Now, let us all gasp in awe over more bike junk:
> View attachment 4414948
> 
> Ride much smoother.
> Official replacement chain count, thus far = 5.


Yayyy for replacement parts!!


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for replacement parts!!


I'm easily amused.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve consulted with my associates (miss 17 and miss 20) and I think it may be the garden party 36, but nothing is definite


This is my favorite H bag! 
Great choice! 


Mariapia said:


> No I have too many red bags
> I wish they had this bag in.... brown but they don't.
> As for my CH bag I haven't taken it out yet as, as a tourist, I carry too many things, just in case...
> On the other hand, it's easier to hide my purchases in my Le Pliage  when going back to the hotel...
> I prefer to avoid questions like " Wow, what is in that shopping bag? "
> Don't laugh, it already happened.


LPs are always a great choice for shopping. 


remainsilly said:


> Brown rainbow!
> 
> You're doing the pretty scarf accessorizing, again.
> 
> great quote
> & gummy snacks.
> 
> You escaped to somewhere!
> Quote sums up my entire approach to life, I fear.
> 
> Oh, good! What a nice treat to find!
> 
> The letters really add nice texture to this design!
> 
> Thanks. It also coordinates with blood, when I foolishly grab any roses.
> 
> Gp is versatile style. And fun in unusual colors.
> Your associates are wise.


Hmm. I think the red of your bag is too pink to coordinate well with blood. 


remainsilly said:


> Now, let us all gasp in awe over more bike junk:
> View attachment 4414948
> 
> Ride much smoother.
> Official replacement chain count, thus far = 5.


Neat!


----------



## remainsilly

Ludmilla said:


> Hmm. I think the red of your bag is too pink to coordinate well with blood.


Coordinating outfits/bags with injuries only requires confidence.
The world will accept scabs & bandages as fashion accessories...1 day...


----------



## remainsilly

Silly news o' the day:
remember iris I rescued, from demolished house/garden?
1 is about to bloom!

Also, someone furry had his bath.
Then trailed along with exploring friend.
As I monitored activity.


The dog's rules are:
1) not allowed to touch turtle, keep distance
2) turtles absolutely do not appreciate having bums sniffed=no.


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Now, let us all gasp in awe over more bike junk:
> View attachment 4414948
> 
> Ride much smoother.
> Official replacement chain count, thus far = 5.



Ooh. Ahhh. Ohhh. 
Looks good!


----------



## Murphy47

remainsilly said:


> Silly news o' the day:
> remember iris I rescued, from demolished house/garden?
> 1 is about to bloom!
> 
> Also, someone furry had his bath.
> Then trailed along with exploring friend.
> As I monitored activity.
> View attachment 4415977
> 
> The dog's rules are:
> 1) not allowed to touch turtle, keep distance
> 2) turtles absolutely do not appreciate having bums sniffed=no.



Turtles just don’t know the proper way to make friends. Lol.


----------



## remainsilly

Murphy47 said:


> Ooh. Ahhh. Ohhh.
> Looks good!


So glad you understand.

Is charity ride season. We needs the smooth handling & no issues.


Murphy47 said:


> Turtles just don’t know the proper way to make friends. Lol.


Turtles stare. Similar to birds. 
We exchange eye blinks.
And do not touch one another.
For ~9 years, still working.
Every Spring, investigates entire garden. After winter sleep.
Then eats strawberries & waits on patio to say, "Hello," most mornings.
Dogs...well...they jump around & slobber more. Hopeless.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday !!  Yesterday dh and I bought flowers for our outdoor flower pots, everything looks so pretty now! I’ll take pics later it’s very early here. I fell asleep on the couch last night, woke up very early and couldn’t go back to sleep. Tomorrow it’s back to work after a week off!


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s some pics it’s going to rain so it’s a bit cloudy.


----------



## remainsilly

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4416648
> View attachment 4416649
> View attachment 4416650
> View attachment 4416647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s some pics it’s going to rain so it’s a bit cloudy.


Very nice!
Is special to have such a great tree, too.
Glad you had enjoyable time off.

Waiting for iris buds to open.
For photos of "rescues."
Some have interesting names--some are nameless, no labels found.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, as I don't have any more shopping to do... and then nothing to hide in my Longchamp, I filled my Matrioshka to the brim and took her out..
Here is a modeling picture of the little one.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4416648
> View attachment 4416649
> View attachment 4416650
> View attachment 4416647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s some pics it’s going to rain so it’s a bit cloudy.


Wow! Absolutely amazing, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4416719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, as I don't have any more shopping to do... and then nothing to hide in my Longchamp, I filled my Matrioshka to the brim and took her out..
> Here is a modeling picture of the little one.



Beautiful!  And for some reason I pictured you as a brunette, I love that you’re blonde!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!  And for some reason I pictured you as a brunette, I love that you’re blonde!


Thank you, Tomsmom, I have been a brunette, then a red haired, then a blonde....


----------



## remainsilly

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4416719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, as I don't have any more shopping to do... and then nothing to hide in my Longchamp, I filled my Matrioshka to the brim and took her out..
> Here is a modeling picture of the little one.


Love your hair in this style
This casual/smart bag design suits you very well. Glad you are wearing on adventures.


----------



## remainsilly

Iris season excitement continues!
Stopped for photos at local park:




Then coffee--aw, shop has sticker on window.
And trimmed my "bike rack" tree.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom, I have been a brunette, then a red haired, then a blonde....


Omg me too!!  Dh doesn’t even give his opinion anymore since he knows I’ll change the color of my hair on a whim, lol!


----------



## Mariapia

remainsilly said:


> Love your hair in this style
> This casual/smart bag design suits you very well. Glad you are wearing on adventures.


Thank you, remainsilly
And congrats on your pics at the local park!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4416648
> View attachment 4416649
> View attachment 4416650
> View attachment 4416647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s some pics it’s going to rain so it’s a bit cloudy.



So pretty! Cold and sort of cloudy here today. 
Cheating on handbags with curtains. Cats seem to think they are ladders. Spring cleaning like crazy.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4416719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, as I don't have any more shopping to do... and then nothing to hide in my Longchamp, I filled my Matrioshka to the brim and took her out..
> Here is a modeling picture of the little one.



You look great! Love the bag!


----------



## Narnanz

Got one of those weighted blankets today..its really heavy when folded up...but spread out it does feel like it cocoons you...hopefully helps me sleep a bit better.


----------



## Ludmilla

remainsilly said:


> Coordinating outfits/bags with injuries only requires confidence.
> The world will accept scabs & bandages as fashion accessories...1 day...


The world is just clueless. 


remainsilly said:


> Silly news o' the day:
> remember iris I rescued, from demolished house/garden?
> 1 is about to bloom!
> 
> Also, someone furry had his bath.
> Then trailed along with exploring friend.
> As I monitored activity.
> View attachment 4415977
> 
> The dog's rules are:
> 1) not allowed to touch turtle, keep distance
> 2) turtles absolutely do not appreciate having bums sniffed=no.


Hehehe. Murphy is correct. Obviously, turtles are clueless about making friends. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4416648
> View attachment 4416649
> View attachment 4416650
> View attachment 4416647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here’s some pics it’s going to rain so it’s a bit cloudy.


Spring has sprung!
Beautiful pics!
We went from summer heat down to winter frost again.
Sigh. Weather is crazy (like humans - my mother would say).


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4416719
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, as I don't have any more shopping to do... and then nothing to hide in my Longchamp, I filled my Matrioshka to the brim and took her out..
> Here is a modeling picture of the little one.


You look beautiful together!
A very happy match. Enjoy. 


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom, I have been a brunette, then a red haired, then a blonde....


Aha! You are a chameleon. 


remainsilly said:


> Iris season excitement continues!
> Stopped for photos at local park:
> View attachment 4416840
> View attachment 4416836
> View attachment 4416837
> 
> Then coffee--aw, shop has sticker on window.
> And trimmed my "bike rack" tree.
> View attachment 4416839


Coffee shops are clueless, too.... 
I hope you are not going to take some of the irises from the local park.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Got one of those weighted blankets today..its really heavy when folded up...but spread out it does feel like it cocoons you...hopefully helps me sleep a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417289
> View attachment 4417290


Never heard of such blankets.
Why are they weighted?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
I have changed my bags and I am wearing MM Aphrodite.
There will be some pic in the future.
Need to do a phone call regarding a new job, today. 
I hate stuff like that. Just hate.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> I have changed my bags and I am wearing MM Aphrodite.
> There will be some pic in the future.
> Need to do a phone call regarding a new job, today.
> I hate stuff like that. Just hate.


Happy Monday!!  I have everything crossed for your phone call!!  Still in my artsy


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Got one of those weighted blankets today..its really heavy when folded up...but spread out it does feel like it cocoons you...hopefully helps me sleep a bit better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4417289
> View attachment 4417290



Let me know how that works! I want one for my husband


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!  I have everything crossed for your phone call!!  Still in my artsy


Thank you.
Phone call was ok. But position is only 50%. 
I guess it is time to try online dating.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> Phone call was ok. But position is only 50%.
> I guess it is time to try online dating.


Be patient, Ludmilla. I am sure you are going to find a good position.
Do you intend on staying in the big city?
As for online dating , it might be fun....


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I went window shopping this afternoon and look at the gorgeous bag I saw....
So cute! It's supposed to go on sale tomorrow...


----------



## Mariapia

I also took a photo from the metro.
What a strange building. People told me it's going to be the museum of the future.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Be patient, Ludmilla. I am sure you are going to find a good position.
> Do you intend on staying in the big city?
> As for online dating , it might be fun....


Patience is not a strength of me... 
I have to go where I find a new position. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4417766
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I went window shopping this afternoon and look at the gorgeous bag I saw....
> So cute! It's supposed to go on sale tomorrow...


This looks very special!
I like it. Very nice for summer!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4417767
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also took a photo from the metro.
> What a strange building. People told me it's going to be the museum of the future.


This is probably one of the strangest buildings I‘ve ever seen!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Patience is not a strength of me...
> I have to go where I find a new position.
> 
> This looks very special!
> I like it. Very nice for summer!
> 
> This is probably one of the strangest buildings I‘ve ever seen!



It reminds me of a bangle bracelet I used to have. Cool tho. 
Still spring cleaning.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It reminds me of a bangle bracelet I used to have. Cool tho.
> Still spring cleaning.


Wow go Murphy !  Your house will sparkle!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Wow go Murphy !  Your house will sparkle!



Hope so. I clean all the time. And I have a cleaning lady who comes twice a month. Not sure how it got so dusty. 
Plus I’m doing a bit of redecorating since the kids have basically moved out.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today I have seen a wonderful Bottega Veneta clutch. A big one. Crocodile. Comes in pink and black. For those who are interested it costs  twenty-one  thousand euros!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4419448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, today I have seen a wonderful Bottega Veneta clutch. A big one. Crocodile. Comes in pink and black. For those who are interested it costs  twenty-one  thousand euros!


....falling off my chair...while at work


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hope so. I clean all the time. And I have a cleaning lady who comes twice a month. Not sure how it got so dusty.
> Plus I’m doing a bit of redecorating since the kids have basically moved out.


I cleaned my flat, too!
On days like this I am very very happy that it is sooooo tiny.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4419448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, today I have seen a wonderful Bottega Veneta clutch. A big one. Crocodile. Comes in pink and black. For those who are interested it costs  twenty-one  thousand euros!


Yay! Let me get my wallet out!
I have to admit that I actually like that bag as it is not shiny as other bags made from reptiles.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today is a holiday here in G.
Admittedly, I stayed at home. Although the weather was very nice. Problem is that the big city is just crowded everywhere and sometimes I get very very tired of the masses.
So I
- cleaned my flat
- organised bits of my life
- packed and unpacked some of my handbags for the office tomorrow.
I returned to Aphrodite. My back is hurting at the moment and it one of my lighter bags. I do consider to declutter my bags a bit.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Let me get my wallet out!
> I have to admit that I actually like that bag as it is not shiny as other bags made from raptiles.



It’s not shiny at all and it’s very supple.[emoji106][emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It’s not shiny at all and it’s very supple.[emoji106][emoji7]


I really like it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today is a holiday here in G.
> Admittedly, I stayed at home. Although the weather was very nice. Problem is that the big city is just crowded everywhere and sometimes I get very very tired of the masses.
> So I
> - cleaned my flat
> - organised bits of my life
> - packed and unpacked some of my handbags for the office tomorrow.
> I returned to Aphrodite. My back is hurting at the moment and it one of my lighter bags. I do consider to declutter my bags a bit.



My back is hurting too![emoji49]
Thanks God, you have wonderful light  weight bags.[emoji173]️


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I really like it!



I love it too, Ludmilla![emoji6]
Now we should marry a millionnaire.[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My back is hurting too![emoji49]
> Thanks God, you have wonderful light  weight bags.[emoji173]️


I blame it all on the weather.
And ok - I am knitting a lot lately. 


Mariapia said:


> I love it too, Ludmilla![emoji6]
> Now we should marry a millionnaire.[emoji3]


Oh yes! A millionaire! Bring them on. I desperately need one and not just for my bag habit.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I blame it all on the weather.
> And ok - I am knitting a lot lately.
> 
> Oh yes! A millionaire! Bring them on. I desperately need one and not just for my bag habit.


The way we sit when reading, watching TV or knitting is very important to avoid back pain. Our backs should be straight...
But it's so good to let ourselves go ...
As for millionaires....they are not easy to find. Especially if we are looking for the Clooney or Enrique Iglesias type...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The way we sit when reading, watching TV or knitting is very important to avoid back pain. Our backs should be straight...
> But it's so good to let ourselves go ...
> As for millionaires....they are not easy to find. Especially if we are looking for the Clooney or Enrique Iglesias type...



Boo on back pain. 
I saw a cute quote “my favorite childhood memory is my back not hurting”. 
Sadly, it’s true. 
Also sad is millionaires seem to be 22 these days. While fun for a weekend, if talking was necessary it could be a problem.


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4419448
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, today I have seen a wonderful Bottega Veneta clutch. A big one. Crocodile. Comes in pink and black. For those who are interested it costs  twenty-one  thousand euros!


Ohh I Like that...and not a pink liker.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The way we sit when reading, watching TV or knitting is very important to avoid back pain. Our backs should be straight...
> But it's so good to let ourselves go ...
> As for millionaires....they are not easy to find. Especially if we are looking for the Clooney or Enrique Iglesias type...


You are correct, Mariapia. 
Admittedly, I do not care really how I sit etc.... lazy me.
No, millionaires are not in my circles. I suspect I will never meet one. 


Murphy47 said:


> Boo on back pain.
> I saw a cute quote “my favorite childhood memory is my back not hurting”.
> Sadly, it’s true.
> Also sad is millionaires seem to be 22 these days. While fun for a weekend, if talking was necessary it could be a problem.


Hehe. Talking would be a real problem. Also - who knows if the 22 year old millionaire is still a millionaire when he turns 32.


----------



## Ludmilla

Unpacked Aphrodite this morning and took my LC Cuir. A was too small. 

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are correct, Mariapia.
> Admittedly, I do not care really how I sit etc.... lazy me.
> No, millionaires are not in my circles. I suspect I will never meet one.
> 
> Hehe. Talking would be a real problem. Also - who knows if the 22 year old millionaire is still a millionaire when he turns 32.


No millionaires around? 
A colleague of mine was determined to find a rich husband.
Know what she did?
Started having tea in 5 star hotels in the afternoons, took golf lessons etc.
It worked! She met a man her age ( she was in her early thirties at the time), a guy who had inherited properties and didn't have to work. She stopped working.
I don't know if she is still with him today. 
Not only is it difficult to meet a millionaire but it's also very difficult to keep him... as there are lots of women competitors around.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on back pain.
> I saw a cute quote “my favorite childhood memory is my back not hurting”.
> Sadly, it’s true.
> Also sad is millionaires seem to be 22 these days. While fun for a weekend, if talking was necessary it could be a problem.


22? Perfect!
At least they don't know anything about midlife crisis...


----------



## whateve

Being a millionaire isn't what it used to be. 4% of all US households have assets of at least a million in the US. That means out of a 100 people, 4 could be millionaires! If you had only a million, you would stop being a millionaire quickly if you bought purses that cost 21,000 euros!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4420225
> 
> Unpacked Aphrodite this morning and took my LC Cuir. A was too small.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


Lovely bag!!  I love that strap!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No millionaires around?
> A colleague of mine was determined to find a rich husband.
> Know what she did?
> Started having tea in 5 star hotels in the afternoons, took golf lessons etc.
> It worked! She met a man her age ( she was in her early thirties at the time), a guy who had inherited properties and didn't have to work. She stopped working.
> I don't know if she is still with him today.
> Not only is it difficult to meet a millionaire but it's also very difficult to keep him... as there are lots of women competitors around.


This is a great plan. 
I also thought that I might want to visit Zurich this summer.  


Mariapia said:


> 22? Perfect!
> At least they don't know anything about midlife crisis...


Sometimes I have a feeling that I am starting my midlife crisis right now. 


whateve said:


> Being a millionaire isn't what it used to be. 4% of all US households have assets of at least a million in the US. That means out of a 100 people, 4 could be millionaires! If you had only a million, you would stop being a millionaire quickly if you bought purses that cost 21,000 euros!


Argh! Don‘t say things like that. 
The millionaire dream keeps me getting up in the morning. 


Tomsmom said:


> Lovely bag!!  I love that strap!


Thank you! The strap is sooo comfy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is a great plan.
> I also thought that I might want to visit Zurich this summer.
> 
> Sometimes I have a feeling that I am starting my midlife crisis right now.
> 
> Argh! Don‘t say things like that.
> The millionaire dream keeps me getting up in the morning.
> 
> Thank you! The strap is sooo comfy.


Zurich this summer might not be a good idea.... Those rich gentlemen will probably be in real summer places like Saint-Tropez, Monaco or the Cayman Islands....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Zurich this summer might not be a good idea.... Those rich gentlemen will probably be in real summer places like Saint-Tropez, Monaco or the Cayman Islands....



The current trend in “summering” for the leisure set are places like the Maldives, Africa and Vietnam. 
None of these strike me so I guess I’ll stick with current spouse.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> The current trend in “summering” for the leisure set are places like the Maldives, Africa and Vietnam.
> None of these strike me so I guess I’ll stick with current spouse.


Lol!  I’ll stick with current spouse as well .


----------



## Ludmilla

I see... this millionaire thing is tricky stuff...


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> I see... this millionaire thing is tricky stuff...


My mom used to say it's just as easy to fall in love with a rich man as a poor man. She didn't follow her own advice.


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> My mom used to say it's just as easy to fall in love with a rich man as a poor man. She didn't follow her own advice.



Mine either. They did well for themselves tho.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> My mom used to say it's just as easy to fall in love with a rich man as a poor man. She didn't follow her own advice.





Murphy47 said:


> Mine either. They did well for themselves tho.


Both mothers are definitely very wise! And let‘s be honest - I would bore myself to death playing golf or being on a yacht.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone! 


Today I am using Miss Plum. She is going home to the country as I want to do a bag swap. I am missing my dust pink Picard bag. And as flat is tiny and job situation in big city unclear I decided not to hoard to much there. 

Have a nice day all!


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> The current trend in “summering” for the leisure set are places like the Maldives, Africa and Vietnam.
> None of these strike me so I guess I’ll stick with current spouse.



Here in West Oz, the current trend has always been to summer here at home. 
(Summer being January/February here in the southern hemisphere.) 

1/- because it is so glorious here. 
2/- the rest of the world is out and about. Crowding out everything and everywhere else. 
3/- we also get to spend our southern hemisphere winter, elsewhere. Making two long vacations per year. 

Glorious.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 4421207
> 
> Today I am using Miss Plum. She is going home to the country as I want to do a bag swap. I am missing my dust pink Picard bag. And as flat is tiny and job situation in big city unclear I decided not to hoard to much there.
> 
> Have a nice day all!


wow! 

Lovely bag. A super colour and the zips down the sides are a nice feature. 

Bon Voyage.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> View attachment 4421207
> 
> Today I am using Miss Plum. She is going home to the country as I want to do a bag swap. I am missing my dust pink Picard bag. And as flat is tiny and job situation in big city unclear I decided not to hoard to much there.
> 
> Have a nice day all!


Beautiful!!  Have a great time!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am back home. Before leaving what I call Disneyland, I took a picture of this beauty....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4421663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am back home. Before leaving what I call Disneyland, I took a picture of this beauty....



Love that! Did it find its way in to your luggage?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that! Did it find its way in to your luggage?


No it didn't. Cost much more than in Europe.
I had a look at LV on line store. They say the bag is unavailable at the moment.
Anyway , I don't intend on buying it right now...
I have just bought my Matrioshka and I have to be reasonable..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No it didn't. Cost much more than in Europe.
> I had a look at LV on line store. They say the bag is unavailable at the moment.
> Anyway , I don't intend on buying it right now...
> I have just bought my Matrioshka and I have to be reasonable..


I dislike being reasonable, but is necessary. Beautiful bag !


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4421663
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am back home. Before leaving what I call Disneyland, I took a picture of this beauty....


That's pretty! When I tried to take a picture in a LV store, the security guards stopped me.


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> That's pretty! When I tried to take a picture in a LV store, the security guards stopped me.


I talked with the SA for a few minutes before I asked her if I could take a pic of the bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I dislike being reasonable, but is necessary. Beautiful bag !


If I weren't reasonable I would buy a bag every week...


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for all the likes and love for Miss Plum. She is a sad bag as she does not get as much love as in former times.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is *Being reasonable is necessary Saturday *on our lovely island.
Mariapia is our role model here. Whereas I am not...
This islander did a spontaneous bag purchase today. 
At least it was marked down.
From 17€ to 14€. 
Saw it in the window of the local shoe store.




I love the pink lining. 
And that it weights almost nothing.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Ludmilla said:


> It is *Being reasonable is necessary Saturday *on our lovely island.
> Mariapia is our role model here. Whereas I am not...
> This islander did a spontaneous bag purchase today.
> At least it was marked down.
> From 17€ to 14€.
> Saw it in the window of the local shoe store.
> View attachment 4422337
> 
> View attachment 4422336
> 
> I love the pink lining.
> And that it weights almost nothing.



Very cute and summery! 
While being reasonable is necessary most of the time, spontaneity is also necessary - and fun! [emoji173]️


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> If I weren't reasonable I would buy a bag every week...


Lol!!  Same here !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is *Being reasonable is necessary Saturday *on our lovely island.
> Mariapia is our role model here. Whereas I am not...
> This islander did a spontaneous bag purchase today.
> At least it was marked down.
> From 17€ to 14€.
> Saw it in the window of the local shoe store.
> View attachment 4422337
> 
> View attachment 4422336
> 
> I love the pink lining.
> And that it weights almost nothing.


I would have bought it too, Ludmilla!
I love cotton bags
Thank you for "the role model".... 
In fact, I am not reasonable at all. It's just that I find it difficult  to make up my mind.... in most situations


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is *Being reasonable is necessary Saturday *on our lovely island.
> Mariapia is our role model here. Whereas I am not...
> This islander did a spontaneous bag purchase today.
> At least it was marked down.
> From 17€ to 14€.
> Saw it in the window of the local shoe store.
> View attachment 4422337
> 
> View attachment 4422336
> 
> I love the pink lining.
> And that it weights almost nothing.


Lightweight bags are so useful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I had my hair done yesterday, took out the pink I’m back to being blonde but with dark blonde roots, I love it, my stylist is the best


----------



## Ludmilla

Cookiefiend said:


> Very cute and summery!
> While being reasonable is necessary most of the time, spontaneity is also necessary - and fun! [emoji173]️


Thank you! Yes, bag reminded me of a sunny beach day.  I guess a 14€ spontaneity is ok now and then. 


Tomsmom said:


> Lol!!  Same here !


+1 


Mariapia said:


> I would have bought it too, Ludmilla!
> I love cotton bags
> Thank you for "the role model"....
> In fact, I am not reasonable at all. It's just that I find it difficult  to make up my mind.... in most situations


Definitely a role model!
I think the LV would be perfect for you thanks to its red interior. But, I understand that sometimes you have to be reasonable. 
I have not bought a cotton bag in ages. I really like this one. Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  I had my hair done yesterday, took out the pink I’m back to being blonde but with dark blonde roots, I love it, my stylist is the best


I am so boring when it comes to my hair. Just brown. I admire everyone who dares to go bold.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, islanders!
Soooo. I intended to take the embossed dust pink Picard bag with me to the big city. Then I remembered that Miss Marcie is at the country, too. And that my Dooney Flo is awfully neglected. Gah! 
Which one to take??
The most useful would be Picard. But the other 2 are soooooo much prettier.  (Which makes me grinch at the thought of the underground )
I guess, I will be reasonable this time. 
But, I do foresee a lot of packing and unpacking, today.

I hope everyone has nice plans for today!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, islanders!
> Soooo. I intended to take the embossed dust pink Picard bag with me to the big city. Then I remembered that Miss Marcie is at the country, too. And that my Dooney Flo is awfully neglected. Gah!
> Which one to take??
> The most useful would be Picard. But the other 2 are soooooo much prettier.  (Which makes me grinch at the thought of the underground )
> I guess, I will be reasonable this time.
> But, I do foresee a lot of packing and unpacking, today.
> 
> I hope everyone has nice plans for today!


Ahhh decisions!!  I vote for miss Flo!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am so boring when it comes to my hair. Just brown. I admire everyone who dares to go bold.


Have you thought about highlighting ? 
Just a few streaks... It's always pretty.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, islanders!
> Soooo. I intended to take the embossed dust pink Picard bag with me to the big city. Then I remembered that Miss Marcie is at the country, too. And that my Dooney Flo is awfully neglected. Gah!
> Which one to take??
> The most useful would be Picard. But the other 2 are soooooo much prettier.  (Which makes me grinch at the thought of the underground )
> I guess, I will be reasonable this time.
> But, I do foresee a lot of packing and unpacking, today.
> 
> I hope everyone has nice plans for today!


It's always difficult to choose one bag before leaving home for a week. You always feel frustrated.
So what bag did you take with you this time?
I think all your bags are lovely, you don't run any risks.
I took my Cedar Longchamp to Dubai and..... gave it to one of my friends when I bought my Matrioshka.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ahhh decisions!!  I vote for miss Flo!





Mariapia said:


> It's always difficult to choose one bag before leaving home for a week. You always feel frustrated.
> So what bag did you take with you this time?
> I think all your bags are lovely, you don't run any risks.
> I took my Cedar Longchamp to Dubai and..... gave it to one of my friends when I bought my Matrioshka.


The winner is the Picard bag. It is leightweight and fits a lot.
Cotton bag is in my LC.


@Mariapia it is very sweet of you to gift your LC.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Have you thought about highlighting ?
> Just a few streaks... It's always pretty.


No. This would mean regular visits at the hairstylist and I am too lazy for that.
Also, hairstylists are very expensive here.  I rather buy a new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No. This would mean regular visits at the hairstylist and I am too lazy for that.
> Also, hairstylists are very expensive here.  I rather buy a new bag.


Great bag choice, Ludmilla!
As for highlighting, you don't need to do it every month.


----------



## Murphy47

Hello ladies! Almost done with cleaning and home improvements. 
Hubbie slacking on his list so I have to help if I want it done. He keeps finding other things to do. 
Magenta LP this week due to massive amounts of rain. Sorry for no pic. 
Can’t wait for the Cher concert on Friday! Eldest daughter bought tickets as thank you for all I’ve done for her recently. 
Two days later drive to New Orleans to pick up youngest daughter. Busy week. 
Will be lurking if not posting much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great bag choice, Ludmilla!
> As for highlighting, you don't need to do it every month.


Thank you! Picard was my first real leather bag. From the days when one bag was enough. She is surprisingly roomy. 
If I am very honest - this bag would cover all my bag needs. Oh well. One bag would be boring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies! Almost done with cleaning and home improvements.
> Hubbie slacking on his list so I have to help if I want it done. He keeps finding other things to do.
> Magenta LP this week due to massive amounts of rain. Sorry for no pic.
> Can’t wait for the Cher concert on Friday! Eldest daughter bought tickets as thank you for all I’ve done for her recently.
> Two days later drive to New Orleans to pick up youngest daughter. Busy week.
> Will be lurking if not posting much.


Sounds like you are having a busy bit happy time. Yay on going to Cher. Hope you tell us everything about it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
I am back in my Tuscany Leather bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4424097
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> I am back in my Tuscany Leather bag.



Happy Monday!  That leather is simply lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  That leather is simply lovely!


Thank you!
Are you still in your Artsy?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies! Almost done with cleaning and home improvements.
> Hubbie slacking on his list so I have to help if I want it done. He keeps finding other things to do.
> Magenta LP this week due to massive amounts of rain. Sorry for no pic.
> Can’t wait for the Cher concert on Friday! Eldest daughter bought tickets as thank you for all I’ve done for her recently.
> Two days later drive to New Orleans to pick up youngest daughter. Busy week.
> Will be lurking if not posting much.


Wow! You are going to have lots of fun, Murphy!
An exciting reward  after all that spring cleaning!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Are you still in your Artsy?


Yes I keep waiting to change but  I’m not in the mood, lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I keep waiting to change but  I’m not in the mood, lol


Hehe. I know that feeling. 

But, at the moment I have *Restless Bag Syndrome.* 
Changed into Aphrodite.


Normally, the *RBS* is a sign that I am about to buy a new bag.  Or that I am stressed. It is probably both this time. Job situation is still unresolved and as we have not much to do I spend way too much time with looking at bags online. 

Happy Tuesday everyone! Hope everyone is healthy and happy!


----------



## Mariapia

We all suffer from that syndrome Ludmilla when ( but  not only[emoji15]) times are tough!
Be brave, you have such a great collection that you will resist [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I know that feeling.
> 
> But, at the moment I have *Restless Bag Syndrome.*
> Changed into Aphrodite.
> View attachment 4425292
> 
> Normally, the *RBS* is a sign that I am about to buy a new bag.  Or that I am stressed. It is probably both this time. Job situation is still unresolved and as we have not much to do I spend way too much time with looking at bags online.
> 
> Happy Tuesday everyone! Hope everyone is healthy and happy!


Stay strong Ludmilla!!  We’re cheering for you. That green is so pretty I just love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Still in the Artsy here’s a bad pic hanging on my chair at work


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We all suffer from that syndrome Ludmilla when ( but  not only[emoji15]) times are tough!
> Be brave, you have such a great collection that you will resist [emoji3][emoji3]





Tomsmom said:


> Stay strong Ludmilla!!  We’re cheering for you. That green is so pretty I just love it!


Thanks ladies! At the moment I am save. BUT Bree is doing lovely bags in a colour called „mauve wine“ this autumn and I keep checking the website if they come up with this colour in styles that I‘ve been eyeing for a while now. I‘d really like something in that colour.  If they do not do any of the styles I want... oh well. No new bag then.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4425368
> 
> 
> Still in the Artsy here’s a bad pic hanging on my chair at work


Pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks ladies! At the moment I am save. BUT Bree is doing lovely bags in a colour called „mauve wine“ this autumn and I keep checking the website if they come up with this colour in styles that I‘ve been eyeing for a while now. I‘d really like something in that colour.  If they do not do any of the styles I want... oh well. No new bag then.


Oh dear, we are all in the same boat.....
Most of us have at least bought a new bag in the last weeks and we are still looking for another colour, another leather, another design. 
And the Net doesn't help.
There are so many lovely bags around whether iconic or new collection.
Let's support each other! Pleeeeease!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, we are all in the same boat.....
> Most of us have at least bought a new bag in the last weeks and we are still looking for another colour, another leather, another design.
> And the Net doesn't help.
> There are so many lovely bags around whether iconic or new collection.
> Let's support each other! Pleeeeease!



Even with non stop home improvement I’ve managed to buy a new bag. And I was thinking about another as I was ironing curtains. 
It’s a never ending quest.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, we are all in the same boat.....
> Most of us have at least bought a new bag in the last weeks and we are still looking for another colour, another leather, another design.
> And the Net doesn't help.
> There are so many lovely bags around whether iconic or new collection.
> Let's support each other! Pleeeeease!





Murphy47 said:


> Even with non stop home improvement I’ve managed to buy a new bag. And I was thinking about another as I was ironing curtains.
> It’s a never ending quest.


Guess we are bag hunters. 
There will always be a new bag that wakes our attention. I for example am still looking for the „perfect“ bag.  That I will never find naturally. 
Update on the Bree situation: my favorite colour is still not available in my preferred styles.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Even with non stop home improvement I’ve managed to buy a new bag. And I was thinking about another as I was ironing curtains.
> It’s a never ending quest.





Ludmilla said:


> Guess we are bag hunters.
> There will always be a new bag that wakes our attention. I for example am still looking for the „perfect“ bag.  That I will never find naturally.
> Update on the Bree situation: my favorite colour is still not available in my preferred styles.


When we spend money on a new bag we often think that we are safe for one year at least and we sincerely believe it.
And a few days later the whole thing starts again


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> When we spend money on a new bag we often think that we are safe for one year at least and we sincerely believe it.
> And a few days later the whole thing starts again


 True. I have accepted the fact that I will never be satisfied. 

My Restless Bag Syndrome continues.... LC Cuir today


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> True. I have accepted the fact that I will never be satisfied.
> 
> My Restless Bag Syndrome continues.... LC Cuir today
> View attachment 4426367


That Cuir is to die for, Ludmilla! So are your other bags.
Like you, I know I will never get satisfied....
Maybe we can slow down the process..  I don't know..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That Cuir is to die for, Ludmilla! So are your other bags.
> Like you, I know I will never get satisfied....
> Maybe we can slow down the process..  I don't know..


Slowing down is probably good. 
I think I am doing good so far this year. If we do not count the cotton bag I have only bought Speedy so far.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Slowing down is probably good.
> I think I am doing good so far this year. If we do not count the cotton bag I have only bought Speedy so far.


Yes, you are doing quite well, Ludmilla!
 Huge huge congrats! I, too, have only bought one bag this year( the Matrioshka)
The Berthille is a Christmas gift.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, you are doing quite well, Ludmilla!
> Huge huge congrats! I, too, have only bought one bag this year( the Matrioshka)
> The Berthille is a Christmas gift.


Then you‘ve been very good, too!


----------



## Murphy47

I think the warmer temps have made all of us want to “lighten up” and freshen up our wardrobes. 
I bought this in the midst of my home makeover frenzy.


----------



## Murphy47

It’s really a lipstick red but the lighting isn’t the best. 
No top zip so won’t take on trip. Prolly take my magenta LP.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I think the warmer temps have made all of us want to “lighten up” and freshen up our wardrobes.
> I bought this in the midst of my home makeover frenzy.


Wow that is so pretty !!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Wow that is so pretty !!



Thanks! Been looking for the right red bag forever. 
Bad thing about New Orleans: funky bags in every shop window.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Been looking for the right red bag forever.
> Bad thing about New Orleans: funky bags in every shop window.


This bag is absolutely beautiful! 
Glad, you find your perfect red bag.

I like your spring-wants-new-bag theory. 
Nice thing about that theory: „spring“ can be substituted by „summer“, „autumn“ and „winter“.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders !
It is Thursday again - the market is around the corner and the grumpy baker is selling his cakes. 
As I need sugar today, I might pay him a visit. 
Have a happy day everyone!


----------



## Ludmilla

Managed to stay in a bag for 2 days.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4427459
> 
> Managed to stay in a bag for 2 days.


Yayyy!  I adore that brown!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think the warmer temps have made all of us want to “lighten up” and freshen up our wardrobes.
> I bought this in the midst of my home makeover frenzy.


Wow! What a great find Murphy !
Perfect red, perfect design! 
Congrats on your purchase!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders !
> It is Thursday again - the market is around the corner and the grumpy baker is selling his cakes.
> As I need sugar today, I might pay him a visit.
> Have a happy day everyone!


Is the baker really grumpy?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is absolutely beautiful!
> Glad, you find your perfect red bag.
> 
> I like your spring-wants-new-bag theory.
> Nice thing about that theory: „spring“ can be substituted by „summer“, „autumn“ and „winter“.



Well......yeah. 
That’s the beauty of it. [emoji173]️[emoji162]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Is the baker really grumpy?


The baker has stopped being grumpy. He has a pretty girlfriend now. 


Murphy47 said:


> Well......yeah.
> That’s the beauty of it. [emoji173]️[emoji162]


Your theories are the best!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> The baker has stopped being grumpy. He has a pretty girlfriend now.
> 
> Your theories are the best!



Thanks! I can rationalize almost anything. Especially when it comes to handbag purchases. 
Interior development with the baker!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I finally changed bags into my new to
me Coach. Should I leave the hang tag things, are they too much?  I’m in love with this blue


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4428731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally changed bags into my new to
> me Coach. Should I leave the hang tag things, are they too much?  I’m in love with this blue


I think I would leave the hang tag things on. Do they disturb you while using the bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

The mauve wine Bree hobo is in stores.  And I thought I would be save for a while.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I think I would leave the hang tag things on. Do they disturb you while using the bag.



No they don’t bother me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No they don’t bother me.


How does the bag look without them?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How does the bag look without them?


I’ll try without them when I get home


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4428731
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally changed bags into my new to
> me Coach. Should I leave the hang tag things, are they too much?  I’m in love with this blue


What a lovely bag, Tomsmom .
That blue is marvelous.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The mauve wine Bree hobo is in stores.  And I thought I would be save for a while.


Ludmille, we are never safe.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s the bag with them tucked out of the way. Thoughts?



Ludmilla said:


> How does the bag look without them?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4429177
> 
> Here’s the bag with them tucked out of the way. Thoughts?


I love the bag with the tag things on but it's such a beautiful Coach that it can live with or without them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I love the bag with the tag things on but it's such a beautiful Coach that it can live with or without them.


Yes I think I like the tags too thank you !’


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I think I like the tags too thank you !’


----------



## Murphy47

On my way to Cher!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> On my way to Cher!!!


Beautiful !!  Have a great time!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4429177
> 
> Here’s the bag with them tucked out of the way. Thoughts?


I like it better with the tags on. 


Mariapia said:


> Ludmille, we are never safe.....


True. I will take a close look at it today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> On my way to Cher!!!



You look gorgeous!
Hope you had a great time!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> You look gorgeous!
> Hope you had a great time!



It was amazing! Daughter has pics. When she sends them to me I will post a few.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It was amazing! Daughter has pics. When she sends them to me I will post a few.


Glad you had a great time!
Looking forward to your pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders!
Visited an art exhibition today. Then I visited the exhibition at the Bree store.
I strongly foresee a mauve wine hobo bag as my birthday present. 
@Mariapia - saw your light coloured LV bag (the one you put your rodeo charm on) in action. Very very pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders!
> Visited an art exhibition today. Then I visited the exhibition at the Bree store.
> I strongly foresee a mauve wine hobo bag as my birthday present.
> @Mariapia - saw your light coloured LV bag (the one you put your rodeo charm on) in action. Very very pretty!



I went to Bree site and saw a hobo called Stockholm 48 in mauve wine. Is it the bag you want)[emoji3]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I went to Bree site and saw a hobo called Stockholm 48 in mauve wine. Is it the bag you want)[emoji3]


It‘s Stockholm 5. It is not available online, but it is already in the stores. The colour is beautiful. A very deep almost purple red that reminds me a bit of Mulberry oxblood. And the bag is lightweight. Stockholm 5 is a bit larger than Stockholm 48.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It‘s Stockholm 5. It is not available online, but it is already in the stores. The colour is beautiful. A very deep almost purple red that reminds me a bit of Mulberry oxblood. And the bag is lightweight. Stockholm 5 is a bit larger than Stockholm 48.


I have just googled Stockholm 5 and here is what I have found in Cognac.
Is that "your" bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4429844
> 
> I have just googled Stockholm 5 and here is what I have found in Cognac.
> Is that "your" bag?


Yes! Here is another pic:


I will get an extra full leather cross-body strap in the mauve wine colour. 
The leather is just beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Here is another pic:
> View attachment 4429891
> 
> I will get an extra full leather cross-body strap in the mauve wine colour.
> The leather is just beautiful!


Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Here is another pic:
> View attachment 4429891
> 
> I will get an extra full leather cross-body strap in the mauve wine colour.
> The leather is just beautiful!



I know we both love soft leather[emoji6]
The bag is lovely, Ludmilla.
I understand why it will be your birthday present ![emoji7]


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!


Thank you! 


Mariapia said:


> I know we both love soft leather[emoji6]
> The bag is lovely, Ludmilla.
> I understand why it will be your birthday present ![emoji7]


Hehe. We all know that I should not, but oh well. 
Yes, you have a lot soft leather bags, too.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4427459
> 
> Managed to stay in a bag for 2 days.


Beautiful photo of a beautiful bag. Just lovely.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4429177
> 
> Here’s the bag with them tucked out of the way. Thoughts?


My personal preference is plain and simple. 

So.... no tags, I reckon.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> On my way to Cher!!!


Lucky you. 

Living here in West Oz. Is like being in the wilderness. No concerts. Nothing much in the shops. 

We can still live vicariously via the internet though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
Hope everyone is having a relaxing day.
As it is raining I am knitting. 


Preparing for the next winter.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Mother’s Day Islanders!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday, ladies


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Monday! After lots of rain and flooding the sun has come out here in New Orleans. We are off to the zoo today. Lots of baby animals to see.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Homeoffice today. Yay!



Murphy47 said:


> Happy Monday! After lots of rain and flooding the sun has come out here in New Orleans. We are off to the zoo today. Lots of baby animals to see.



Hope you can take some pics.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Monday! After lots of rain and flooding the sun has come out here in New Orleans. We are off to the zoo today. Lots of baby animals to see.


Awww!!!  Enjoy the baby animals!!  And have a great time in New Orleans !


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  Very rainy today just like yesterday and cool temperature.


----------



## Mariapia

What about a red bag today, ladies?
I am taking out my small but roomy Catherine Parra


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> What about a red bag today, ladies?
> I am taking out my small but roomy Catherine Parra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432400


Love the color and style!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What about a red bag today, ladies?
> I am taking out my small but roomy Catherine Parra
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4432400


This is such a happy colourful bag! Love it!
Kind of a weird day at the office, today. 
Coworker is sick again, but I had to run a lot back and forth. LC Cuir is keeping me company. 
Happy Tuesday, everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a happy colourful bag! Love it!
> Kind of a weird day at the office, today.
> Coworker is sick again, but I had to run a lot back and forth. LC Cuir is keeping me company.
> Happy Tuesday, everyone!


Your coworker should know that a bag a day keeps the doctor away....


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!  Still in my Coach swagger, I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your coworker should know that a bag a day keeps the doctor away....



I fear a bag would not help her. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!!  Still in my Coach swagger, I hope everyone has a great day!


Happy Wednesday!
I have changed to naked Speedy. Maybe I‘ll post a pic later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday everyone,
Hope you are fine. 
I am back in my LC Cuir thanks to back problems. At the momentbI have the feeling that all of my leather bags are too heavy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone,
> Hope you are fine.
> I am back in my LC Cuir thanks to back problems. At the momentbI have the feeling that all of my leather bags are too heavy.


Hi !!  I hope your back feels better!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone,
> Hope you are fine.
> I am back in my LC Cuir thanks to back problems. At the momentbI have the feeling that all of my leather bags are too heavy.


Same here, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hi !!  I hope your back feels better!





Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla.


Thanks ladies.
It is still hurting. 
But, tomorrow is Speedy day!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks ladies.
> It is still hurting.
> But, tomorrow is Speedy day!


Back pain is terrible. I know..
Mine ( the present one) started around six months ago. It comes and goes.
I have noticed that carrying a heavy bag makes it worse.


----------



## southernbelle43

I am just as guilty.  Fortunately I have a number of bags that keeps me a little in line. When I get one or two over that number I get really uncomfortable and start selling, gifting or trading.  I would love to get down to around 15 bags that are my very favorites and am working on that goal.


----------



## southernbelle43

Since you asked for our opinions I will weigh in. But I don't want to insult any one.  I like to see the simple structure and beauty of a bag and not things hanging on it or wrapped around it.  But everyone is different. Vanilla and chocolate...it makes the world go round.


----------



## southernbelle43

remainsilly said:


> *Arkansas


AH yes, we have lots of them here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  No big plans for the weekend and that’s ok, Hoping for some thrifting and a mani/pedi


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the train home. 
Speedy and I are working.
Back is still 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  No big plans for the weekend and that’s ok, Hoping for some thrifting and a mani/pedi


Thrifting! Lovely.
I NEED to check out the thrifting stores in the big city. 


Mariapia said:


> Back pain is terrible. I know..
> Mine ( the present one) started around six months ago. It comes and goes.
> I have noticed that carrying a heavy bag makes it worse.


Ah no! I am sorry that you have back pain, too. 
Yes, heavy bags are definitely not helpful. 
I see myself carrying Le Pliage a lot in the next weeks. 
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla, I share your pain. Hope you find relief soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Ludmilla, I share your pain. Hope you find relief soon.


Aww. Thank you. So many are having back pain. 
I try to do more physiotherapy at the moment. But, I am always way to impatient. Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Found a pic of the Bree hobo that I want for my birthday. I really love the colour.
And it is not brown.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone,
> Hope you are fine.
> I am back in my LC Cuir thanks to back problems. At the momentbI have the feeling that all of my leather bags are too heavy.



Back problems are a curse. Especially if you cant carry your leather bags. Here is to a speedy recovery.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4435335
> 
> Found a pic of the Bree hobo that I want for my birthday. I really love the colour.
> And it is not brown.


Beautiful bag, Ludmilla! 
How deep is it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am in trouble again.....
I avoid looking at on line stores but... while watching TV the other day, I saw a commercial about a phone app. It's called Vinted. You can sell your clothes or bags on the site and of course .. you can buy second hand goods coming from the owners themselves. 
Easy to use as a seller, you take a few pics of your bag and post them. As a potential buyer you are hooked the moment you subscribe
I already have 5 bags in my "favorites" ... and not cheap ones..
Do you have Vinted in your country?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag, Ludmilla!
> How deep is it?


It is 14 cm deep.
34 cm high and 32cm broad. 
Nice size to carry on the underground. And also slouchy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am in trouble again.....
> I avoid looking at on line stores but... while watching TV the other day, I saw a commercial about a phone app. It's called Vinted. You can sell your clothes or bags on the site and of course .. you can buy second hand goods coming from the owners themselves.
> Easy to use as a seller, you take a few pics of your bag and post them. As a potential buyer you are hooked the moment you subscribe
> I already have 5 bags in my "favorites" ... and not cheap ones..
> Do you have Vinted in your country?


I have never heard about it. But I guess I will strictly stay away from it. 
I should be so done with handbags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone has a nice Saturday!
Did some gardening with dear mother.
Last week there was frost  and we had quite some damage. The new leaves of the walnut tree are black. Three hibiscus bushes have lost half of their leaves. 
At least my lavender is going strong.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is 14 cm deep.
> 34 cm high and 32cm broad.
> Nice size to carry on the underground. And also slouchy.


Perfect! I was afraid it might be too narrow.
14 cm is just perfect! 
My Matrioshka is also 14 cm deep.
As for Vinted, I must have around 15 bags in my favourites... for now...
Why did I fall into such a trap?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect! I was afraid it might be too narrow.
> 14 cm is just perfect!
> My Matrioshka is also 14 cm deep.
> As for Vinted, I must have around 15 bags in my favourites... for now...
> Why did I fall into such a trap?


Yes, I thin 14 cm is perfect. Everything else sticks out too much. 
As for traps - we all do it. I blame it all on the internet. We humans are too weak for such temptations.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I thin 14 cm is perfect. Everything else sticks out too much.
> As for traps - we all do it. I blame it all on the internet. We humans are too weak for such temptations.


Yes, this and.... the weather!
It has been raining for two days and everyone is wearing thick jackets.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I went yard sailing this morning and scored Tiffany necklace and charm for 1.00!!  Also a vintage Fendi wallet that is in mint never used condition for 25.00. I wanted to run to my car lol!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4436506
> View attachment 4436507
> View attachment 4436508
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!  I went yard sailing this morning and scored Tiffany necklace and charm for 1.00!!  Also a vintage Fendi wallet that is in mint never used condition for 25.00. I wanted to run to my car lol!!


Wonderful, Tomsmom!


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone has a nice Saturday!
> Did some gardening with dear mother.
> Last week there was frost  and we had quite some damage. The new leaves of the walnut tree are black. Three hibiscus bushes have lost half of their leaves.
> At least my lavender is going strong.


Last year a gopher ate all the roots of my hibiscus. We didn't realize until the plant fell over.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone has a nice Saturday!
> Did some gardening with dear mother.
> Last week there was frost  and we had quite some damage. The new leaves of the walnut tree are black. Three hibiscus bushes have lost half of their leaves.
> At least my lavender is going strong.


Here in Perth Western Australia, we have just had 2 days of zero degree celsius minimum temperatures. For us there has been no damage, mainly because we are very near to the ocean. Very rare here. We also get maximums of 45 degrees celsius. Tough place to garden but we do ok with extra water during the hot, dry Summer.


----------



## Ludmilla

On the way back to the big city.
@Tomsmom - you had a lucky thrifting day! Congrats!


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> Last year a gopher ate all the roots of my hibiscus. We didn't realize until the plant fell over.



Boo on gophers


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4437189
> 
> On the way back to the big city.
> @Tomsmom - you had a lucky thrifting day! Congrats!



Looking good! Glad to see the sun out.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4437189
> 
> On the way back to the big city.
> @Tomsmom - you had a lucky thrifting day! Congrats!



Such a great pic!!


----------



## Narnanz

Finally having my birthday drinkies...and now I cant feel my legs (I don't drink very often)


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Finally having my birthday drinkies...and now I cant feel my legs (I don't drink very often)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437983


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  It’s going to be warm today about 80 degrees Fahrenheit probably higher and one co worker doesn’t like the windows open...good times. 

Still in my coach swagger the pic is my current passenger seat situation


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Finally having my birthday drinkies...and now I cant feel my legs (I don't drink very often)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437983


Happy birthday!
Hope you had a nice day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4438123
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  It’s going to be warm today about 80 degrees Fahrenheit probably higher and one co worker doesn’t like the windows open...good times.
> 
> Still in my coach swagger the pic is my current passenger seat situation


Lovely bag!
Hope you survive the heat!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
LC and I at the office.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday to all!
Ladies, do you remember  the Vinted app?
I have decided to stop looking at it.
I know myself, there will always be another bag on my mind: even if I buy one of the gorgeous designs I have seen in the last two or three days, as soon as I receive it I will try to get another one.
It will never stop...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday to all!
> Ladies, do you remember  the Vinted app?
> I have decided to stop looking at it.
> I know myself, there will always be another bag on my mind: even if I buy one of the gorgeous designs I have seen in the last two or three days, as soon as I receive it I will try to get another one.
> It will never stop...



I rarely stop thinking about new bags myself. Even if I have a new one in the closet with tags. Sigh.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I rarely stop thinking about new bags myself. Even if I have a new one in the closet with tags. Sigh.


Definitely !


----------



## Murphy47

This is why we are all here!


----------



## Narnanz

Yep..had a nice day even though I worked...didnt get to drink the Rose until a few days after...enjoyed it.


----------



## Murphy47

Rose’ colored glasses


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies, I think I can post!


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I think I can post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438927


Beautiful bag. Beautiful colour. 

Just lovely and big compliments to you.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I think I can post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438927


What a lovely bag,  Murphy!
The leather and the colour are great!
Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I think I can post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438927


Beautiful bag Murphy, that is a great brown!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday to all!
> Ladies, do you remember  the Vinted app?
> I have decided to stop looking at it.
> I know myself, there will always be another bag on my mind: even if I buy one of the gorgeous designs I have seen in the last two or three days, as soon as I receive it I will try to get another one.
> It will never stop...


This is very good!
Temptation must be reisted. 
(I was looking at the Chloe website today. )


Murphy47 said:


> I rarely stop thinking about new bags myself. Even if I have a new one in the closet with tags. Sigh.


This is me. 


Narnanz said:


> Yep..had a nice day even though I worked...didnt get to drink the Rose until a few days after...enjoyed it.


Glad you had a great day. 


Murphy47 said:


> Ladies, I think I can post!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4438927


Ooooh! Pretty! I like it a lot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tursday everyone!
Tons of rain here, but I took my Cuir nevertheless.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag Murphy, that is a great brown!



Following in Ludmillas footsteps. Lol. I also bought a red bag just for Mariapia.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tursday everyone!
> Tons of rain here, but I took my Cuir nevertheless.



Rain and storms here too. Boo. Wonder if summer will ever arrive?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tursday everyone!
> Tons of rain here, but I took my Cuir nevertheless.


No problem, Ludmilla. My blue Cuir was caught in the rain and it survived!


Murphy47 said:


> Following in Ludmillas footsteps. Lol. I also bought a red bag just for Mariapia.


Yeah!


----------



## Murphy47

Ladies I am locked out of app. Will log back in soon I hope.


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies I am locked out of app. Will log back in soon I hope.


App no longer going...look at Vlads post in feedback


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> App no longer going...look at Vlads post in feedback


Can’t get to much of anything. Link?


----------



## Murphy47

Ok. So I know virtually nothing about this version but I will try to keep up! As long as I can post pics again. I knew yesterday was too good to be true.


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> Can’t get to much of anything. Link?


https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/the-tpf-app-is-going-away.1011371/


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies I am locked out of app. Will log back in soon I hope.


Everyone is, Murphy. You still can log in using the platform.
That's what I am doing right now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Following in Ludmillas footsteps. Lol. I also bought a red bag just for Mariapia.


I hope we get to see the new bag, soon. 


Murphy47 said:


> Rain and storms here too. Boo. Wonder if summer will ever arrive?


I have to admit that I fear the warm temperatures. They are always too hot for my liking. 


Murphy47 said:


> Ladies I am locked out of app. Will log back in soon I hope.


Boo on that.
I use the platform since forever. The app angered me some years ago.
Hope you find the swing back in.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
My back is still hurting, but I felt like I need to take my large Marcie out. 


I have to say that Ms Ginormous did not help to improve the shoulder situation. What a surprise. 
I hope I get her back home again. Wondering if I should take my emergency LP from my office instead.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> My back is still hurting, but I felt like I need to take my large Marcie out.
> View attachment 4440252
> 
> I have to say that Ms Ginormous did not help to improve the shoulder situation. What a surprise.
> I hope I get her back home again. Wondering if I should take my emergency LP from my office instead.


Love  Marcie and the color wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’ve changed to my Neverful I’ve forgotten what a great bag this is!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love  Marcie and the color wow!


Thank you!
The weight is also wow. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4440312
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve changed to my Neverful I’ve forgotten what a great bag this is!


Pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> My back is still hurting, but I felt like I need to take my large Marcie out.
> View attachment 4440252
> 
> I have to say that Ms Ginormous did not help to improve the shoulder situation. What a surprise.
> I hope I get her back home again. Wondering if I should take my emergency LP from my office instead.


I understand you, Ludmilla. We love all our leather bags  and even  with back or shoulder pain we want to take them out at least for one day or too.
Your Marcie is a wonder but... 
Tomorrow, take out your LP to give your back some relief .


----------



## Murphy47

I stayed in LP for a week past vacation. Itching to change but since more storms forecast I hesitate. 
I don’t mind the regular website so much. To damn many adds plus I have to keep logging in. 
I really panicked when I thought I lost my friends.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Ladies I am locked out of app. Will log back in soon I hope.


Logged in via the web. Works just fine. 
I am not a great fan of apps. They dont seem to add any benefit and often dont work properly.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> My back is still hurting, but I felt like I need to take my large Marcie out.
> View attachment 4440252
> 
> I have to say that Ms Ginormous did not help to improve the shoulder situation. What a surprise.
> I hope I get her back home again. Wondering if I should take my emergency LP from my office instead.


Beautiful bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks to all for the Marcie love!
Yesterday on our way home I felt like ai won‘t be able to get there.  As she was so heavy. 


Mariapia said:


> I understand you, Ludmilla. We love all our leather bags  and even  with back or shoulder pain we want to take them out at least for one day or too.
> Your Marcie is a wonder but...
> Tomorrow, take out your LP to give your back some relief .


Using the Cuir again today. Bag feels a bit too delicate for daily use, but I cannot help it. 


Murphy47 said:


> I stayed in LP for a week past vacation. Itching to change but since more storms forecast I hesitate.
> I don’t mind the regular website so much. To damn many adds plus I have to keep logging in.
> I really panicked when I thought I lost my friends.


When you log in on the web there is a „stay logged in“ button. If you press this you are always logged in.
But, not sure how it works if you have deactivated cookies etc.
We would be very unhappy to loose you.


----------



## Ludmilla

The patina elves are really busy here. Not a surprise for me. But still a bit sad that Cuir‘s corners all look like this. LC has a „warning“ on their website now that the parts of the Cuirs that are „exposed to heavy wear“ will show it quickly. Sigh. Maybe they should realise that they are producing bags. Not wardrobe ornaments. 
Hehe. I really wonder how bag will look like if I have to use it more regularly now thanks to my back.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4441165
> 
> The patina elves are really busy here. Not a surprise for me. But still a bit sad that Cuir‘s corners all look like this. LC has a „warning“ on their website now that the parts of the Cuirs that are „exposed to heavy wear“ will show it quickly. Sigh. Maybe they should realise that they are producing bags. Not wardrobe ornaments.
> Hehe. I really wonder how bag will look like if I have to use it more regularly now thanks to my back.


Those kind of corners always wear quickly. If you keep it conditioned, it will still new looking longer.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Those kind of corners always wear quickly. If you keep it conditioned, it will still new looking longer.


Yes, I knew that this would happen. Have not thought about conditioning as I had no success with conditioning another LC bag (Balzane - very dry leather). But will try conditioning this one. Maybe this one responds. Thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4441165
> 
> The patina elves are really busy here. Not a surprise for me. But still a bit sad that Cuir‘s corners all look like this. LC has a „warning“ on their website now that the parts of the Cuirs that are „exposed to heavy wear“ will show it quickly. Sigh. Maybe they should realise that they are producing bags. Not wardrobe ornaments.
> Hehe. I really wonder how bag will look like if I have to use it more regularly now thanks to my back.


Funny thing is that a lady I know bought an inspired by LP Cuir  in Italy and she has no corner issue on that one...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Funny thing is that a lady I know bought an inspired by LP Cuir  in Italy and she has no corner issue on that one...


 Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Ludmilla

Thursday is cake day...
Today rhubarb cheesecake. 


Grumpy baker seems to be a ladykiller. 
He was flirting with two girls (actually he left his desk for them), although pretty gf was there. 
This must be spring I guess.


----------



## Mariapia

For ladies who are looking for a small cross body.... here is one. I saw it in real life and tried it on.
It was 25% more expensive than in Europe, that's why I didn't buy it....
I think I could wear it with a beige trench coat....
Oh, I forgot, the brand is Uterque. ( same company as Zara)
www.uterque.com


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thursday is cake day...
> Today rhubarb cheesecake.
> View attachment 4441238
> 
> Grumpy baker seems to be a ladykiller.
> He was flirting with two girls (actually he left his desk for them), although pretty gf was there.
> This must be spring I guess.


Wow! That guy must be gorgeous....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Why am I not surprised?


I am not surprised either....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4441239
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For ladies who are looking for a small cross body.... here is one. I saw it in real life and tried it on.
> It was 25% more expensive than in Europe, that's why I didn't buy it....
> I think I could wear it with a beige trench coat....
> Oh, I forgot, the brand is Uterque. ( same company as Zara)
> www.uterque.com


This looks pretty!


Mariapia said:


> Wow! That guy must be gorgeous....


Most of the time he is wearing a baseball cap - you do not see much of him. 
I think his best feature is the cake.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not surprised either....


Sad, isn’t it?


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> This looks pretty!
> 
> Most of the time he is wearing a baseball cap - you do not see much of him.
> I think his best feature is the cake.



That Rhubarb Cheesecake looks pretty good. 

Do you think he would deliver to Australia?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I stayed in LP for a week past vacation. Itching to change but since more storms forecast I hesitate.
> I don’t mind the regular website so much. To damn many adds plus I have to keep logging in.
> I really panicked when I thought I lost my friends.


In the feedback Dropbox, Vlad explains how you can use a short cut to have Purseforum on your phone home screen. It's very simple. I have done it...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This looks pretty!
> 
> Most of the time he is wearing a baseball cap - you do not see much of him.
> I think his best feature is the cake.


I don't believe you....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sad, isn’t it?


It sure is. !


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone! 
I will drop out from the island a bit.
Tomorrow is my niece‘s wedding. 
And in the eveing the (in)famous ball. 
I will keep you updated as soon as possible. 
Happy weekend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> I will drop out from the island a bit.
> Tomorrow is my niece‘s wedding.
> And in the eveing the (in)famous ball.
> I will keep you updated as soon as possible.
> Happy weekend!


Have a wonderful time!!!  We are headed south for the weekend to the beach!! Happy Friday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> I will drop out from the island a bit.
> Tomorrow is my niece‘s wedding.
> And in the eveing the (in)famous ball.
> I will keep you updated as soon as possible.
> Happy weekend!


Wonderful, Ludmilla!
Have fun, enjoy yourself .
And keep us posted .


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Have a wonderful time!!!  We are headed south for the weekend to the beach!! Happy Friday!!


Have a lovely weekend,Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh my gosh this thread was on page 2!  Oh no, no...  our flight leaves at 6:15 am tomorrow morning. This should be fun...  we had a great weekend though!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my gosh this thread was on page 2!  Oh no, no...  our flight leaves at 6:15 am tomorrow morning. This should be fun...  we had a great weekend though!


Have a nice stay at the beach, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Have a nice stay at the beach, Tomsmom!


The beach was nice except for a ton of seaweed influx, also much hotter than we’re used to right now. Visiting with dh’s Family was awesome they were so welcoming and warm it was so so nice!! I took my neverfull and it was perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The beach was nice except for a ton of seaweed influx, also much hotter than we’re used to right now. Visiting with dh’s Family was awesome they were so welcoming and warm it was so so nice!! I took my neverfull and it was perfect.


Ugh on the seaweed.
But, very happy that you had a nice weekend!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello ladies!
I am back.  Still at my sister‘s were wifi is wonky. So just a quick update.
The wedding was very nice.
My niece wore pink Chucks to her dress.  The weather was not so good - the temperature dropped from 24C to 15C within an hour. Brrr.
The lawyer’s ball in the evening took place in a castle. It was an interesting event. But, you would have more fun if you can do standard dances. I am not a dancer. So it was a lot of sitting and walking around. I wished for Chucks pretty soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am back.  Still at my sister‘s were wifi is wonky. So just a quick update.
> The wedding was very nice.
> My niece wore pink Chucks to her dress.  The weather was not so good - the temperature dropped from 24C to 15C within an hour. Brrr.
> The lawyer’s ball in the evening took place in a castle. It was an interesting event. But, you would have more fun if you can do standard dances. I am not a dancer. So it was a lot of sitting and walking around. I wished for Chucks pretty soon.


The wedding sounds like it was so much fun but boo on the weather! I’d love to see pics of the castle if you have any, we don’t have any castles here lol .


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello ladies!
> I am back.  Still at my sister‘s were wifi is wonky. So just a quick update.
> The wedding was very nice.
> My niece wore pink Chucks to her dress.  The weather was not so good - the temperature dropped from 24C to 15C within an hour. Brrr.
> The lawyer’s ball in the evening took place in a castle. It was an interesting event. But, you would have more fun if you can do standard dances. I am not a dancer. So it was a lot of sitting and walking around. I wished for Chucks pretty soon.


Glad you enjoyed the event, Ludmilla!
A shame the grumpy (???) baker was not invited... 
do you have a pic of your gown?
And by the way.... what is Chucks?
Some kind of sneakers? That would be my guess, don't laugh at me if it's something else...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Glad you enjoyed the event, Ludmilla!
> A shame the grumpy (???) baker was not invited...
> do you have a pic of your gown?
> And by the way.... what is Chucks?
> Some kind of sneakers? That would be my guess, don't laugh at me if it's something else...


Chucks are converse sneakers


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Chucks are converse sneakers


Thank you, Tomsmom
That was my first guess, then I thought what if Chucks is a slang word for .. A choker  ?
Oh dear.... I thought I was a fashionista!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
As May looked like November here, it seems that Spring has finally arrived this morning.
I am taking out one of my red bags to celebrate
A lightweight one...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The wedding sounds like it was so much fun but boo on the weather! I’d love to see pics of the castle if you have any, we don’t have any castles here lol .


Unfortunately, no castle pics. 
I will try to find something on the net.


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> As May looked like November here, it seems that Spring has finally arrived this morning.
> I am taking out one of my red bags to celebrate
> A lightweight one...
> View attachment 4446607


This is such a happy bag!


I am using my Marcie Medium.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom
> That was my first guess, then I thought what if Chucks is a slang word for .. A choker  ?
> Oh dear.... I thought I was a fashionista![/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, no castle pics.
> I will try to find something on the net.
> 
> This is such a happy bag!
> View attachment 4446648
> 
> I am using my Marcie Medium.
> 
> 
> 
> Marcie is a gem!
Click to expand...


----------



## Murphy47

Morning ladies! 
Weather weird here too. More rain. As if the MIDDLE needs more rain. 
Still doing home improvements. Have almost all curtains hung. Bought some new chairs. They will be delivered on the 12th. 
Glad I don’t have a castle to decorate. Lol. 
Loving the bag pics!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Weather weird here too. More rain. As if the MIDDLE needs more rain.
> Still doing home improvements. Have almost all curtains hung. Bought some new chairs. They will be delivered on the 12th.
> Glad I don’t have a castle to decorate. Lol.
> Loving the bag pics!


I wouldn't like to have a castle to decorate and to clean...
I live in a two room flat and I think a studio apartment would be perfect....
After all, do we really need all that furniture, all those closets?
A bed, a table, two chairs, a little crockery, three pairs of jeans, two sweaters, three T shirts, some underwear , two pairs of shoes, a coat... and one or two bags should be enough.... 
No?


----------



## Narnanz

Um....the bag for us girls?


----------



## Murphy47

I would need a few more items. But i agree with the principal. 
No way I could live with only one bag. Too much of a junkie.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Morning ladies!
> Weather weird here too. More rain. As if the MIDDLE needs more rain.
> Still doing home improvements. Have almost all curtains hung. Bought some new chairs. They will be delivered on the 12th.
> Glad I don’t have a castle to decorate. Lol.
> Loving the bag pics!





Mariapia said:


> I wouldn't like to have a castle to decorate and to clean...
> I live in a two room flat and I think a studio apartment would be perfect....
> After all, do we really need all that furniture, all those closets?
> A bed, a table, two chairs, a little crockery, three pairs of jeans, two sweaters, three T shirts, some underwear , two pairs of shoes, a coat... and one or two bags should be enough....
> No?





Murphy47 said:


> I would need a few more items. But i agree with the principal.
> No way I could live with only one bag. Too much of a junkie.


Haha. I am very happy that I do not need to decorate a castle. Or clean it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Um....the bag for us girls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4447082


Too blingy for my liking. But, I like the shape and the black and red combination.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am sad. The dog of my brother got hit by a car and is dead.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am sad. The dog of my brother got hit by a car and is dead.


Oh no that is terrible I’m so sorry !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am sad. The dog of my brother got hit by a car and is dead.


Oh dear!
Losing a pet brings so much sorrow ..
I am so sorry, Ludmilla


----------



## Tomsmom

My passenger seat this morning


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no that is terrible I’m so sorry !





Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Losing a pet brings so much sorrow ..
> I am so sorry, Ludmilla


Thank you for your lovely comments.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4448419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My passenger seat this morning


Very pretty!
I have found a castle pic in the internet.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty!
> I have found a castle pic in the internet.
> View attachment 4448631



Beautiful!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty!
> I have found a castle pic in the internet.
> View attachment 4448631


They say: 
Admire a big castle. 
Clean a small one.


----------



## Murphy47

Hello everyone! Hope all are well. Having problems with the website. Again. Can read (with a ton of ads) but posting is sporadic. 
Everyone still here?


----------



## Mariapia

I am still there, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Murphy47 I am still here, too!
What browser do you use? I have no problems like you. Maybe you can try the Feedback Box?


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Hello everyone! Hope all are well. Having problems with the website. Again. Can read (with a ton of ads) but posting is sporadic.
> Everyone still here?



Yes. Indeedie doodie. I am still here. 

Been over on the relationships and family threads. Some people really do have a hard time. I give thanks that I am blessed with a relatively stable family life.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Saturday. I am still very sad about the dog.  
I am at my internet pub right now and I am using this bag for the first time.


Got it last summer. Sigh.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Saturday. I am still very sad about the dog.
> I am at my internet pub right now and I am using this bag for the first time.
> View attachment 4449317
> 
> Got it last summer. Sigh.



Can be very difficult loseing a dog like that. When my dog died years back, I had three days off work to recover. We were together 24hours per day for her whole life. Eventually time heals and we still remember them but it is not as painful. 

Understand your situation.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a nice Saturday. I am still very sad about the dog.
> I am at my internet pub right now and I am using this bag for the first time.
> View attachment 4449317
> 
> Got it last summer. Sigh.


It takes time, Ludmilla. I have been there. My first cat was run over by a car and I saw her everywhere for weeks... Same with my lovely dog. He was 19 years old when I had to put him to sleep.
Is your brother going to adopt another dog? A neighbour of mine was so devastated and lonely when her dog passed away that her children drove to the other end of the country to buy her the same breed two weeks later..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It takes time, Ludmilla. I have been there. My first cat was run over by a car and I saw her everywhere for weeks... Same with my lovely dog. He was 19 years old when I had to put him to sleep.
> Is your brother going to adopt another dog? A neighbour of mine was so devastated and lonely when her dog passed away that her children drove to the other end of the country to buy her the same breed two weeks later..


That’s so sweet!


----------



## Mariapia

Don't ever leave me alone on a Sunday....
Walked to the nearest city.. and found this..
Another Berthille bag..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4450426
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't ever leave me alone on a Sunday....
> Walked to the nearest city.. and found this..
> Another Berthille bag..


Beautiful bag!  I know what you mean about being left along lol!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you all for your kind words regarding the dog. They help a lot. 
@Mariapia I have no idea if my brother wants to adopt another dog. I guess not very soon.
(Hehe - your new bag is pretty! I think about getting the Bree bag a bit sooner as a lift me up.)
Happy Monday all!
Back at the office. With my Cuir.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all for your kind words regarding the dog. They help a lot.
> @Mariapia I have no idea if my brother wants to adopt another dog. I guess not very soon.
> (Hehe - your new bag is pretty! I think about getting the Bree bag a bit sooner as a lift me up.)
> Happy Monday all!
> Back at the office. With my Cuir.


I know the feeling, Ludmilla. When something tough happens we need something nice to focus on..
And for all of us here that something is a bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know the feeling, Ludmilla. When something tough happens we need something nice to focus on..
> And for all of us here that something is a bag.


So true.
Did you carry your new Berthille bag, yet? It reminds me a bit of Hermes Eveline. But, I like yours better.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So true.
> Did you carry your new Berthille bag, yet? It reminds me a bit of Hermes Eveline. But, I like yours better.


I am going to carry it this afternoon .
You're right, Ludmilla, it looks like the Evelyne but it has a front pocket and a  zipper and no perforated big initial anywhere.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am going to carry it this afternoon .
> You're right, Ludmilla, it looks like the Evelyne but it has a front pocket and a  zipper and no perforated big initial anywhere.


Hello everyone! Hope the week is going well!
Sold a few handbags so I treated myself.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hello everyone! Hope the week is going well!
> Sold a few handbags so I treated myself.


I love it, Murphy!
Perfect proportions, lovely colour and design. 
Your new bag has it all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am going to carry it this afternoon .
> You're right, Ludmilla, it looks like the Evelyne but it has a front pocket and a  zipper and no perforated big initial anywhere.


It is way better than H Evelyne. 
And I love the brown colour. 


Murphy47 said:


> Hello everyone! Hope the week is going well!
> Sold a few handbags so I treated myself.


Ooooh! Pretty! Is it MK?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hello everyone! Hope the week is going well!
> Sold a few handbags so I treated myself.


Love the shape and the color is gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is way better than H Evelyne.
> And I love the brown colour.
> 
> You can have at least 4 Berthille for the price of an Evelyne


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia
Haha. True!


----------



## Murphy47

Kate Spade. Color is Blue Dawn. 
Love the Bertille, Ludmilla


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Kate Spade. Color is Blue Dawn.
> Love the Bertille, Ludmilla


So nice!!!  I was I was in Macy’s this past Saturday and saw the cutest Kate spade woven straw bag but I was good and resisted...


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Today, I have an appointment at the osteopath's...
No way can I carry my new bag... He would tell me that it looks heavy, which it is after carrying it for a few hours with all my essentials inside. 
What can I get rid of? My wallet? My cosmetics pouch ( lipstick, mirror and eyeshadow pencil)?My phone and its charger? It's not that much is it?
Ok, let's wear a hand carried tote this morning and see how it goes...
Miss Girolata ... let's go!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Kate Spade. Color is Blue Dawn.
> Love the Bertille, Ludmilla


It is Mariapia‘s bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4452956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Today, I have an appointment at the osteopath's...
> No way can I carry my new bag... He would tell me that it looks heavy, which it is after carrying it for a few hours with all my essentials inside.
> What can I get rid of? My wallet? My cosmetics pouch ( lipstick, mirror and eyeshadow pencil)?My phone and its charger? It's not that much is it?
> Ok, let's wear a hand carried tote this morning and see how it goes...
> Miss Girolata ... let's go!


I have seen this bag several times irl and it is beautiful!
Also, I bet that it is not really heavy. 
Sorry, that you have to see the osteopath.  And agreed about the essentials. I always try to carry less, but I cannot go more lightweight.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am with my naked Speedy today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4452956
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Today, I have an appointment at the osteopath's...
> No way can I carry my new bag... He would tell me that it looks heavy, which it is after carrying it for a few hours with all my essentials inside.
> What can I get rid of? My wallet? My cosmetics pouch ( lipstick, mirror and eyeshadow pencil)?My phone and its charger? It's not that much is it?
> Ok, let's wear a hand carried tote this morning and see how it goes...
> Miss Girolata ... let's go!


Gorgeous bag, good luck at the osteopath!


----------



## Mariapia

I am back!
45 minute session..
The osteopath had to work on my back, neck and shoulders.
Too much tension , he said as usual.
He himself was under stress. His neighbour is sueing him for putting up a fence between their properties.
A fence the neighbour had agreed upon when they talked about it. He even said that he would share the cost.
Well, he waited for my osteopath to finish the job, didn't pay his share and phoned his lawyer.
I have never seen him so stressed out! 
He told me that he would like to sell his house but he can't because of that lawsuit!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am back!
> 45 minute session..
> The osteopath had to work on my back, neck and shoulders.
> Too much tension , he said as usual.
> He himself was under stress. His neighbour is sueing him for putting up a fence between their properties.
> A fence the neighbour had agreed upon when they talked about it. He even said that he would share the cost.
> Well, he waited for my osteopath to finish the job, didn't pay his share and phoned his lawyer.
> I have never seen him so stressed out!
> He told me that he would like to sell his house but he can't because of that lawsuit!


Poor man. I guess he has too much tension in his back, too. 
I always feel sorry to read about troubles with neighbours. Obviously, humans are bored by a peaceful life.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Poor man. I guess he has too much tension in his back, too.
> I always feel sorry to read about troubles with neighbours. Obviously, humans are bored by a peaceful life.


Yes, his back was painful. 
Neighbours can be terrible. Sometimes the best thing to do is move out... I know some people who had to...


----------



## Murphy47

Sorry. Still having trouble following the website. Hello Mariapia, Tomsmom and Ludmilla. Anyone heard from remainsilly lately?


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone comment on the blog articles?
I would love to but dont want to have to log in using my facebook.
Was gonna comment that the photographer for the Gucci resort 2019 feature I dont think did a very good job.
Found them overlit and in some cases blurry...I know its from the runway so the lighting would be funny...but to pass on blurry unfocused photos to the blog is not really a great look..
Or am I talking out my ear?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Still having trouble following the website. Hello Mariapia, Tomsmom and Ludmilla. Anyone heard from remainsilly lately?


I was going to ask the same question, Murphy.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I was going to ask the same question, Murphy.


Maybe she ran into some trouble on another thread. This new format makes it hard for me to check on other threads besides this one.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe she ran into some trouble on another thread. This new format makes it hard for me to check on other threads besides this one.


Oh dear! We miss her here!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  I scored a great parking space today .  And today my school is going on a big trip to one of the local  special Olympics sites, so it should be a fun trip day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, his back was painful.
> Neighbours can be terrible. Sometimes the best thing to do is move out... I know some people who had to...


I know some, too. Truly sad.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sorry. Still having trouble following the website. Hello Mariapia, Tomsmom and Ludmilla. Anyone heard from remainsilly lately?





Mariapia said:


> I was going to ask the same question, Murphy.





Murphy47 said:


> Maybe she ran into some trouble on another thread. This new format makes it hard for me to check on other threads besides this one.





Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! We miss her here!


If you take a look at her profile it looks like she has left tpf.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I scored a great parking space today .  And today my school is going on a big trip to one of the local  special Olympics sites, so it should be a fun trip day!


Happy Friday!
Tell us all about the trip. Trips are great.


----------



## Ludmilla

Second spin for my Dooney. 
I start to bond with the apricot colour.


----------



## Murphy47

love that color Ludmilla! 
currently on the desktop. easier to see without quite so many ads but not as convenient.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> If you take a look at her profile it looks like she has left tpf.


That makes me sad.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Tell us all about the trip. Trips are great.


The trip was great the students had a blast!

I’m sad about remain silly .


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!! The weather here is really nice thank God. Today I have an appointment at 12, then Miss 18 and I are going shopping for accessories for her prom dress, jewelry and such. Should be fun !  Still in my neverfull. I added a Valentino bird bag charm I found at Nords rack online


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> love that color Ludmilla!
> currently on the desktop. easier to see without quite so many ads but not as convenient.


Thank you, Murphy!
I have to say using colourful bags is hard for ne. We all know that I feel more comfortable with brown. 
Glad that you follow on the desktop. 


Mariapia said:


> That makes me sad.





Tomsmom said:


> The trip was great the students had a blast!
> 
> I’m sad about remain silly .


I am sad, too. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4456180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!! The weather here is really nice thank God. Today I have an appointment at 12, then Miss 18 and I are going shopping for accessories for her prom dress, jewelry and such. Should be fun !  Still in my neverfull. I added a Valentino bird bag charm I found at Nords rack online


That bird charm is pretty! I like it a lot.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
I am at the country and today the weather is great. I took a long walk and I am a bit sad that I did not take my phone with me to take some photos of happy cows and blooming poppies. 
Hopefully tomorrow. 
@Tomsmom - did you find anything nice while shopping?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4456180
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!! The weather here is really nice thank God. Today I have an appointment at 12, then Miss 18 and I are going shopping for accessories for her prom dress, jewelry and such. Should be fun !  Still in my neverfull. I added a Valentino bird bag charm I found at Nords rack online


Happy Saturday, Tomsmom!
Sounds it's going to be fun
Congrats on your charm!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> I am at the country and today the weather is great. I took a long walk and I am a bit sad that I did not take my phone with me to take some photos of happy cows and blooming poppies.
> Hopefully tomorrow.
> @Tomsmom - did you find anything nice while shopping?


Don't forget your phone tomorrow, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> I am at the country and today the weather is great. I took a long walk and I am a bit sad that I did not take my phone with me to take some photos of happy cows and blooming poppies.
> Hopefully tomorrow.
> @Tomsmom - did you find anything nice while shopping?



Yes miss 18 found great accessories that look perfect with her dress!  We then hit TJ Maxx a good day,lol!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom- glad your quest was successful! She’ll look gorgeous. 
Ludmilla- apricot is soooo close to brown. Think of it as Browns playful cousin.
Mariapia- hi there!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Tomsmom- glad your quest was successful! She’ll look gorgeous.
> Ludmilla- apricot is soooo close to brown. Think of it as Browns playful cousin.
> Mariapia- hi there!


Hi, Murphy !
I totally agree with you. I love brown too but I wouldn't say no to apricot..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't forget your phone tomorrow, Ludmilla!


Weather is humid and cloudy, today. So no long walk. Did some gardening instead.


Tomsmom said:


> Yes miss 18 found great accessories that look perfect with her dress!  We then hit TJ Maxx a good day,lol!


This sounds great!


Murphy47 said:


> Tomsmom- glad your quest was successful! She’ll look gorgeous.
> Ludmilla- apricot is soooo close to brown. *Think of it as Browns playful cousin.*
> Mariapia- hi there!


Hehe. I will remember this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, all!
Hope you are enjoying a nice day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Hope you are enjoying a nice day.


I am watching the tennis finals...
I am a fan of Rafael Nadal...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am watching the tennis finals...
> I am a fan of Rafael Nadal...


Happy watching!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  Dh and I are getting together with friends for dinner tonight.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am watching the tennis finals...
> I am a fan of Rafael Nadal...


He won! Probably because you were cheering him on.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  Dh and I are getting together with friends for dinner tonight.


Hope you had a nice yummy dinner.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
We are still having a holiday here. So, I am at the country. Going to return to the big city this afternoon. 
For now I am tending my chronic sinusitis (inhaling) and then I will take another look at the garden. The frost damaged hibiscus is now invaded by insects.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> We are still having a holiday here. So, I am at the country. Going to return to the big city this afternoon.
> For now I am tending my chronic sinusitis (inhaling) and then I will take another look at the garden. The frost damaged hibiscus is now invaded by insects.





Enjoy the holiday !  Happy Monday it’s back to work here.  Changed bags to my PS 1.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4457700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the holiday !  Happy Monday it’s back to work here.  Changed bags to my PS 1.


This is a lovely bag.
Hope work went well, today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> He won! Probably because you were cheering him on.



Yes he did ! He was absolutely fantastic! 12 victories at Paris tennis tournament....



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> We are still having a holiday here. So, I am at the country. Going to return to the big city this afternoon.
> For now I am tending my chronic sinusitis (inhaling) and then I will take another look at the garden. The frost damaged hibiscus is now invaded by insects.



A few days ago I read about a medical study on chronic sinusitis. 
Doctors noticed all the patients in the study had something in common: they all ate dairy cow products, meaning cow milk, yoghurts and cheese.
They asked them to cancel those products and months later their patients didn't suffer from sinusitis any more or had fewer crisis.
Maybe you should give it a try, Ludmilla...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4383995
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies!
> Rather cold weather here. Lot of wind. I hate it.
> I took out my LV Girolata this morning just to brighten up my day..



How do you like that bag? I bought the Babylone BB in Noir last year and love the softness of the leather. I like the idea of having more room with the Girolata. Do you worry about color transfer with the lighter color?  I’m in love with the light blue color.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes he did ! He was absolutely fantastic! 12 victories at Paris tennis tournament....
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago I read about a medical study on chronic sinusitis.
> Doctors noticed all the patients in the study had something in common: they all ate dairy cow products, meaning cow milk, yoghurts and cheese.
> They asked them to cancel those products and months later their patients didn't suffer from sinusitis any more or had fewer crisis.
> Maybe you should give it a try, Ludmilla...


Argh! This will not work. I need my coffee with milk in the morning. I guess you have to die one death. It is sinusitis for me. 
I cannot do coffee without milk. And I love cheese.


----------



## Ludmilla

Look a like „Bays“ needed some action.
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Mariapia

atlsweetpea11 said:


> How do you like that bag? I bought the Babylone BB in Noir last year and love the softness of the leather. I like the idea of having more room with the Girolata. Do you worry about color transfer with the lighter color?  I’m in love with the light blue color.


I love the Girolata which can be worn  as a hand carried bag and and as a bucket bag thanks to the handles that go into the bag if you decide to change it into a bucket bag. 
It is also very lightweight.
I am in jeans 100% of the time and there has been no colour transfer since I got it for Christmas 2017...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Argh! This will not work. I need my coffee with milk in the morning. I guess you have to die one death. It is sinusitis for me.
> I cannot do coffee without milk. And I love cheese.


I love cheese too, Ludmilla..
There is another possibility.... An osteopath works wonders....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4458414
> 
> Look a like „Bays“ needed some action.
> Happy Tuesday!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> Yes he did ! He was absolutely fantastic! 12 victories at Paris tennis tournament....
> 
> 
> 
> A few days ago I read about a medical study on chronic sinusitis.
> Doctors noticed all the patients in the study had something in common: they all ate dairy cow products, meaning cow milk, yoghurts and cheese.
> They asked them to cancel those products and months later their patients didn't suffer from sinusitis any more or had fewer crisis.
> Maybe you should give it a try, Ludmilla...



I can vouch for this, working. 
 I used to be a huge fan of butter, cheese, and milk. With a constantly runny nose and sinus infections. Have carried handkerchiefs and tissues my whole life. 

Stopped the dairy. All the symptoms stopped. 

It was incredibly difficult to stop. I just stayed focussed on the health objectives and finally got over my addiction to dairy. 

Tough journey Ms Ludmilla but well worth the results.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love cheese too, Ludmilla..
> There is another possibility.... An osteopath works wonders....


He could help with my back, too. 


Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous color!


Thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> He could help with my back, too.
> 
> Thank you.


Osteopaths treat a lot of things....
You can see one for your back... and tell him/her about sinusitis...


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Mariapia said:


> I love the Girolata which can be worn  as a hand carried bag and and as a bucket bag thanks to the handles that go into the bag if you decide to change it into a bucket bag.
> It is also very lightweight.
> I am in jeans 100% of the time and there has been no colour transfer since I got it for Christmas 2017...



Thank you for the information! Appreciate the context on jeans and no color transfer on the handbag. This bag has moved up my Wishlist


----------



## Murphy47

I recently saw on the news that aged cheeses such as Parmesan and Swiss don’t have lactose. This is a bonus for those of us with dairy issues. 
Will be doing field test today when I go out to lunch with Mom.


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> I recently saw on the news that aged cheeses such as Parmesan and Swiss don’t have lactose. This is a bonus for those of us with dairy issues.
> Will be doing field test today when I go out to lunch with Mom.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I recently saw on the news that aged cheeses such as Parmesan and Swiss don’t have lactose. This is a bonus for those of us with dairy issues.
> Will be doing field test today when I go out to lunch with Mom.


Perfect, Murphy! Have a nice lunch with Mom and tell us about Parmesan and Swiss...
By the way, your Le Pliage is gorgeous...


----------



## Ludmilla

I think I need a one year recovery somewhere at the sea.  This should help with most health issues. 
@Murphy47 pretty LC and happy lunch! We definitely need your empirical studies on Parmesan.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> I recently saw on the news that aged cheeses such as Parmesan and Swiss don’t have lactose. This is a bonus for those of us with dairy issues.
> Will be doing field test today when I go out to lunch with Mom.



hmmm. I shall look into this and report back. I do enjoy my cheeses  but not at the cost of my health. 

You know what they say: "When the going gets tough, the tough go to lunch." 
So enjoy lunch and time with your mum.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!! Sitting in my “good “ parking space here at work. Still in my PS1 debating switching to the Artsy, maybe next week.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!! Sitting in my “good “ parking space here at work. Still in my PS1 debating switching to the Artsy, maybe next week.


Both bags are great, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!! Sitting in my “good “ parking space here at work. Still in my PS1 debating switching to the Artsy, maybe next week.


Yay on the parking lot. 
Hehe - you really enjoy carrying your Artsy. 


Mariapia said:


> Both bags are great, Tomsmom!


So true!
What bag do you carry, today?


----------



## Murphy47

Thanks for the bag love ladies! More LP today as it’s supposed to be rainy. 
Of course it is as I am having a few new furniture pieces deliver this morning. Will post when I get them set up. 
Cheese study: lunch was pizza margherita. Tomato, basil and soft mozzarella cheese. Discomfort and bloating. Required antacid. 
Dinner: potato and hamburger casserole. Parmesan cheese. No discomfort. 
As cheese lover, will conduct further testing and let u know


----------



## Ludmilla

I am still using the „Bays“.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4459354
> 
> I am still using the „Bays“.


Such a beauty, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks for the bag love ladies! More LP today as it’s supposed to be rainy.
> Of course it is as I am having a few new furniture pieces deliver this morning. Will post when I get them set up.
> Cheese study: lunch was pizza margherita. Tomato, basil and soft mozzarella cheese. Discomfort and bloating. Required antacid.
> Dinner: potato and hamburger casserole. Parmesan cheese. No discomfort.
> As cheese lover, will conduct further testing and let u know


Thank you, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Such a beauty, Ludmilla!


Thank you. I have not worn this bag for a long time. I fear I just have too much of them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you. I have not worn this bag for a long time. I fear I just have too much of them.


Same here, Ludmilla....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4459354
> 
> I am still using the „Bays“.



Love that color!


----------



## ShinyW

Cheese Study: 
ate Spaghetti last night with copious amounts of Parmesan cheese. 
ate too much. 
test negated. 
more testing needed.


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> Cheese Study:
> ate Spaghetti last night with copious amounts of Parmesan cheese.
> ate too much.
> test negated.
> more testing needed.


I agree. Will help with this endeavor this weekend. May add wine to the mix as tannins are supposed to be good for a person.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Eagerly waiting for empirical food results!


----------



## Ludmilla

Expecting a hot day at the office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4461208
> 
> Expecting a hot day at the office.



Love, love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love, love this bag!


Thank you! 
I love it a lot, too. 
What are you carrying today? Artsy?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4461208
> 
> Expecting a hot day at the office.


That lovely Chloé should go out more often, Ludmilla. It's so pretty.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> I agree. Will help with this endeavor this weekend. May add wine to the mix as tannins are supposed to be good for a person.


Wine is high in anti oxidants as well. Not to mention the blood thinning properties. So I have heard.


----------



## wee drop o bush

*


	

		
			
		

		
	
 UNE NUIT NOMADE - JARDINS DE MISFAH *
*The most intriguing, intoxicating fragrance. Mmmmm*


----------



## Tomsmom

How did you know??? Lol  excuse the mess of my desk 








Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I love it a lot, too.
> What are you carrying today? Artsy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That lovely Chloé should go out more often, Ludmilla. It's so pretty.


Yes... there are more neglected bags in my wardrobe. 
Hana is definitely one of them.  but what can you do when you have more bags than a month has days?  


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4461406
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you know??? Lol  excuse the mess of my desk


Hehe - I can read your mind....
Bag sits very happily on your desk! Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning islanders and happy Saturday!
We are expecting another very hot day, so I will probably leave the house just for some grocery shopping. Staying at the big city this weekend, but no special plans whatsoever. What are you all up to?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes... there are more neglected bags in my wardrobe.
> Hana is definitely one of them.  but what can you do when you have more bags than a month has days?
> 
> Hehe - I can read your mind....
> Bag sits very happily on your desk! Love it!


Talking about neglected bags.... here is one I bought about 10 years ago, wore 3 or 4 times then stored in the back of a closet... until I found it this morning, completely wrinkled as you can see in the pic...
I am going to take it out and see how it reacts to fresh air.
It's an Upla nylon and leather bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4462480
> 
> Talking about neglected bags.... here is one I bought about 10 years ago, wore 3 or 4 times then stored in the back of a closet... until I found it this morning, completely wrinkled as you can see in the pic...
> I am going to take it out and see how it reacts to fresh air.
> It's an Upla nylon and leather bag.


This bag is very pretty! And I bet it is very lightweight. My mother had a very similar one (back in the 80ties). It was her adventure bag and you see it on almost every vacation photo. 
I hope you have fun using it. 
I wore a similar bag today - my Bree „school bag“.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is very pretty! And I bet it is very lightweight. My mother had a very similar one (back in the 80ties). It was her adventure bag and you see it on almost every vacation photo.
> I hope you have fun using it.
> I wore a similar bag today - my Bree „school bag“.


Thank you Ludmilla! 
Upla used to be very trendy but the brand disappeared a few years ago.
Today we are both carrying our "school bags" and maybe we are feeling ( and looking) a few () years younger....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you Ludmilla!
> Upla used to be very trendy but the brand disappeared a few years ago.
> Today we are both carrying our "school bags" and maybe we are feeling ( and looking) a few () years younger....


 Probably!
Where was Upla located?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Probably!
> Where was Upla located?


It was a French brand. All their bags were made in France.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It was a French brand. All their bags were made in France.


What a bummer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
We are supposed to have thunderstorms all day so I am going to stay in.
Wondering what bag to choose for the office tomorrow. 
Massaccesi Aphrodite wants to go out, but Conti „Bays“ is calling for attention, too. Hana is slightly too small for office days. Sigh. At least I have the whole Sunday for packing and unpacking.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> We are supposed to have thunderstorms all day so I am going to stay in.
> Wondering what bag to choose for the office tomorrow.
> Massaccesi Aphrodite wants to go out, but Conti „Bays“ is calling for attention, too. Hana is slightly too small for office days. Sigh. At least I have the whole Sunday for packing and unpacking.


I am in the same boat this morning, Ludmilla
Should I keep the Upla? Take out my Longchamp 3D? Or a Le Pliage?
Every bag seems heavy to me. And I need to buy papers and news magazines. The Matrioshka is too small...
I just don't know what to do.
Have you made a decision? Maybe the Bays if you have to carry documents...
Do you have a kind of locker where you could keep things for a week?


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4462480
> 
> Talking about neglected bags.... here is one I bought about 10 years ago, wore 3 or 4 times then stored in the back of a closet... until I found it this morning, completely wrinkled as you can see in the pic...
> I am going to take it out and see how it reacts to fresh air.
> It's an Upla nylon and leather bag.


Was excited for a moment...thought we were all going on a teddybears picnic...went to pack a lunch.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am in the same boat this morning, Ludmilla
> Should I keep the Upla? Take out my Longchamp 3D? Or a Le Pliage?
> Every bag seems heavy to me. And I need to buy papers and news magazines. The Matrioshka is too small...
> I just don't know what to do.
> Have you made a decision? Maybe the Bays if you have to carry documents...
> Do you have a kind of locker where you could keep things for a week?


At the moment everything is in Aphrodite, but I am probably switching to „Bays“ as I have to carry my laptop. 
We have so many bags and never the right one. Gah! 
At least we are not alone with this „problem“. 


Narnanz said:


> Was excited for a moment...thought we were all going on a teddybears picnic...went to pack a lunch.


I am all in for a teddybears picnic!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  It’s Fathers Day here having my mom over today for her birthday as well. Thunderstorms predicted for later..


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh and this happened...https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-26cm-raisin-clemence-leather-picotin-lock-gm-bag.html. awaiting her arrival.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  It’s Fathers Day here having my mom over today for her birthday as well. Thunderstorms predicted for later..


Sounds like a great Sunday! Have fun!


Tomsmom said:


> Oh and this happened...https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-26cm-raisin-clemence-leather-picotin-lock-gm-bag.html. awaiting her arrival.


 Oooooh!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Oh and this happened...https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-26cm-raisin-clemence-leather-picotin-lock-gm-bag.html. awaiting her arrival.


So pretty...love that colour.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like a great Sunday! Have fun!
> 
> Oooooh!


That was my face when I finally hit “send”  lol!


----------



## More bags

Tomsmom said:


> Oh and this happened...https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-26cm-raisin-clemence-leather-picotin-lock-gm-bag.html. awaiting her arrival.


Congratulations, I love raisin!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That was my face when I finally hit “send”  lol!


 Totally understand. And then you jumped from your chair doing 
The colour is wonderful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Not a huge surprise. Took the „Bays“. Happy Monday all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  They are filming a movie right in front of the school I work at. There are these big trucks all over the place and caterers under white tents. It should be an interesting day especially during bussing when the students arrive. They’ve already wrecked havoc with the parking situation.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh and this happened...https://www.yoogiscloset.com/hermes-26cm-raisin-clemence-leather-picotin-lock-gm-bag.html. awaiting her arrival.


Wow, Tomsmom!
The Picotin has been on my wishlist for years!
Excellent choice !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  They are filming a movie right in front of the school I work at. There are these big trucks all over the place and caterers under white tents. It should be an interesting day especially during bussing when the students arrive. They’ve already wrecked havoc with the parking situation.


Sounds like you are having an exciting day! 
Here nothing exciting happens at the moment.  I think movie stars outside my office would be fun. 


Mariapia said:


> Wow, Tomsmom!
> The Picotin has been on my wishlist for years!
> Excellent choice !


The Picotin is really pretty! And the raisin colour is just so beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

The Picotin reminds me of something that happened to me a few years ago.
I was at Nice airport and  as I had a little time, I walked around the duty free zone and got into to the Hermès boutique  where I asked for a Pico . 
The SA had quite a few in store. I tried two  in Gold colour and two different sizes, 18 and 22 cm.
To make sure I wouldn't have buyer remorse, I asked the SA if I could put my LV wallet in the 18 cm Pico.
It fit! I then went on talking with the SA and as usual... didn't know what to do.
I left the store empty handed,  went through passport control and waited for my flight.
That's when I realized my bag felt lighter ... I looked inside... No LVwallet.
I rushed back to passport control, told the policeman I had forgotten my wallet at the H boutique.
He rolled his eyes and let me out...
It took the SA 5 or 6 minutes to find the Picos I had tried on ( in the meantime he had put them back in the store room)
I found the wallet, ran back to passport control and to the boarding gate just in time toboard the plane....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Picotin reminds me of something that happened to me a few years ago.
> I was at Nice airport and  as I had a little time, I walked around the duty free zone and got into to the Hermès boutique  where I asked for a Pico .
> The SA had quite a few in store. I tried two  in Gold colour and two different sizes, 18 and 22 cm.
> To make sure I wouldn't have buyer remorse, I asked the SA if I could put my LV wallet in the 18 cm Pico.
> It fit! I then went on talking with the SA and as usual... didn't know what to do.
> I left the store empty handed,  went through passport control and waited for my flight.
> That's when I realized my bag felt lighter ... I looked inside... No LVwallet.
> I rushed back to passport control, told the policeman I had forgotten my wallet at the H boutique.
> He rolled his eyes and let me out...
> It took the SA 5 or 6 minutes to find the Picos I had tried on ( in the meantime he had put them back in the store room)
> I found the wallet, ran back to passport control and to the boarding gate just in time toboard the plane....


Good hrief. Stories like that could happen to me any time. Glad you got your wallet back - in time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The Picotin reminds me of something that happened to me a few years ago.
> I was at Nice airport and  as I had a little time, I walked around the duty free zone and got into to the Hermès boutique  where I asked for a Pico .
> The SA had quite a few in store. I tried two  in Gold colour and two different sizes, 18 and 22 cm.
> To make sure I wouldn't have buyer remorse, I asked the SA if I could put my LV wallet in the 18 cm Pico.
> It fit! I then went on talking with the SA and as usual... didn't know what to do.
> I left the store empty handed,  went through passport control and waited for my flight.
> That's when I realized my bag felt lighter ... I looked inside... No LVwallet.
> I rushed back to passport control, told the policeman I had forgotten my wallet at the H boutique.
> He rolled his eyes and let me out...
> It took the SA 5 or 6 minutes to find the Picos I had tried on ( in the meantime he had put them back in the store room)
> I found the wallet, ran back to passport control and to the boarding gate just in time toboard the plane....


Omg!!!  I can’t imagine the terror you went through!  

Rumor has it they are filming “Gotham” but I have no idea what program that is.


----------



## Tomsmom

I was originally looking at the garden party but read that the strap drop was pretty short and not able to wear on the shoulder, the picotin just looked so nice and the strap drop is a bit longer and shoulder-able. Plus I already have the Neverfull tote .


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I was originally looking at the garden party but read that the strap drop was pretty short and not able to wear on the shoulder, the picotin just looked so nice and the strap drop is a bit longer and shoulder-able. Plus I already have the Neverfull tote .


True, Tomsmom, you already have the Neverfull. The Pico is such a lovely bag. 
The rise in price has been incredible since the airport story.
According to the ladies in the H subforum, Picotins are very hard to get now.
I am looking forward to seeing your pics..


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> The Picotin reminds me of something that happened to me a few years ago.
> I was at Nice airport and  as I had a little time, I walked around the duty free zone and got into to the Hermès boutique  where I asked for a Pico .
> The SA had quite a few in store. I tried two  in Gold colour and two different sizes, 18 and 22 cm.
> To make sure I wouldn't have buyer remorse, I asked the SA if I could put my LV wallet in the 18 cm Pico.
> It fit! I then went on talking with the SA and as usual... didn't know what to do.
> I left the store empty handed,  went through passport control and waited for my flight.
> That's when I realized my bag felt lighter ... I looked inside... No LVwallet.
> I rushed back to passport control, told the policeman I had forgotten my wallet at the H boutique.
> He rolled his eyes and let me out...
> It took the SA 5 or 6 minutes to find the Picos I had tried on ( in the meantime he had put them back in the store room)
> I found the wallet, ran back to passport control and to the boarding gate just in time toboard the plane....


Phew. 
That was a happy ending to the story.


----------



## ShinyW

Amongst other things, I am in  a FaceBook group about Poultry, here in West Australia. 

This photo is comparing the egg colour with the handbag colour. Not many green colour bags catch my eye, however this one I like very much. The green colour is just so and the leather is just so. Love it.


----------



## Mariapia

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4464390
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amongst other things, I am in  a FaceBook group about Poultry, here in West Australia.
> 
> This photo is comparing the egg colour with the handbag colour. Not many green colour bags catch my eye, however this one I like very much. The green colour is just so and the leather is just so. Love it.


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Omg!!!  I can’t imagine the terror you went through!
> 
> Rumor has it they are filming “Gotham” but I have no idea what program that is.


Gotham must be something with Batman. But, that’s all I can guess. 


Tomsmom said:


> I was originally looking at the garden party but read that the strap drop was pretty short and not able to wear on the shoulder, the picotin just looked so nice and the strap drop is a bit longer and shoulder-able. Plus I already have the Neverfull tote .


Garden Party is very pretty, too. But, the NF is better as a tote. I think you have made the right decision.


----------



## Murphy47

Gotham is indeed a Batman story. It airs on the CW (channel 11 in most parts of US). 
I feel your pain. Was thing to get into New Orleans to pick up D for a trip home and NCIS was filming. Backed up traffic for to hours in the heat.


----------



## Murphy47

Confused about green egg. Is it an Easter egg? Very pretty green. Bag and egg.


----------



## Ludmilla

That green egg (and bag ) inspired me to take my Aphrodite out.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4464978
> 
> That green egg (and bag ) inspired me to take my Aphrodite out.


Beautiful Aphrodite and gorgeous green!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Aphrodite and gorgeous green!


Thank you!
The sale at Coccinelle has started. Gah! I should not have taken a look. 
They have so beautiful suede bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4464978
> 
> That green egg (and bag ) inspired me to take my Aphrodite out.


Great color and shape!


----------



## Murphy47

Do u do anything special to keep the suede nice? I am afraid of suede.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great color and shape!


Thank you! 


Murphy47 said:


> Do u do anything special to keep the suede nice? I am afraid of suede.


I do not have any suede bag. I am afraid of getting one thanks to dirt.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Do u do anything special to keep the suede nice? I am afraid of suede.


I had one a long time ago and nothing happened. 
Suede ages beautifully.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I had one a long time ago and nothing happened.
> Suede ages beautifully.


How did it age? What style was it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How did it age? What style was it?


It was a bag that had a long shoulder strap and a handle.
It was dark brown. No brand name. 
I wore it for about five or six  years: I didn't have as many bags as today so I used it quite a lot.
I remember the shop assistant had told me to brush it from time to time.
The reason I don't have it any more? I lent it to my sister who left it under her boyfriend's car seat before going to the movies... Somebody broke into the car and stole MY suede bag
If you like suede bags, Ludmilla, don't be afraid they are as resilient as " normal" leather....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It was a bag that had a long shoulder strap and a handle.
> It was dark brown. No brand name.
> I wore it for about five or six  years: I didn't have as many bags as today so I used it quite a lot.
> I remember the shop assistant had told me to brush it from time to time.
> The reason I don't have it any more? I lent it to my sister who left it under her boyfriend's car seat before going to the movies... Somebody broke into the car and stole MY suede bag
> If you like suede bags, Ludmilla, don't be afraid they are as resilient as " normal" leather....


Ughhh!! That’s terrible!  I have to admit suede scares me too


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It was a bag that had a long shoulder strap and a handle.
> It was dark brown. No brand name.
> I wore it for about five or six  years: I didn't have as many bags as today so I used it quite a lot.
> I remember the shop assistant had told me to brush it from time to time.
> The reason I don't have it any more? I lent it to my sister who left it under her boyfriend's car seat before going to the movies... Somebody broke into the car and stole MY suede bag
> If you like suede bags, Ludmilla, don't be afraid they are as resilient as " normal" leather....


Thank you! 
I am eyeing the Liya - it is similar to the Postina. I think they are phasing this style out.


And I also like the Alpha.





Tbh I should not think of any of these bags. Sigh.

You story about your stolen suede bag is terrible.  Loosing things this way is hard.
Why did you never get another suede bag?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I am eyeing the Liya - it is similar to the Postina. I think they are phasing this style out.
> View attachment 4465231
> 
> And I also like the Alpha.
> 
> View attachment 4465232
> 
> View attachment 4465233
> 
> Tbh I should not think of any of these bags. Sigh.
> 
> You story about your stolen suede bag is terrible.  Loosing things this way is hard.
> Why did you never get another suede bag?



I just didn't have the opportunity to buy another suede bag. 
What colour is the one you fancy? Beige or brown?
By the way, mine looked like the Lya, a little smaller and darker.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Confused about green egg. Is it an Easter egg? Very pretty green. Bag and egg.


I am still learning about chickens. 
From what I can gather a certain type of chicken lays green eggs. 
The lady on the FaceBook page was comparing the colour of the egg with her green handbag. 
The handbag caught my eye of course. Beautiful colour and leather and fall/fold to it.


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> I am still learning about chickens.
> From what I can gather a certain type of chicken lays green eggs.
> The lady on the FaceBook page was comparing the colour of the egg with her green handbag.
> The handbag caught my eye of course. Beautiful colour and leather and fall/fold to it.


Thanks! Glad to know the answer. Never saw a green egg before: except in a Dr. Seuss book. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I just didn't have the opportunity to buy another suede bag.
> What colour is the one you fancy? Beige or brown?
> By the way, mine looked like the Lya, a little smaller and darker.


I like the beige colours a lot! 
But, I guess I should be a good girl. I have more than enough bags - and I have not used my Postina for over a year. 

There will be some suede opportunities in the future for both of us.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Glad to know the answer. Never saw a green egg before: except in a Dr. Seuss book. Lol.


Yes - there are chickens that lay green eggs. A cousin of my mother who was into chickens and had a wide range of different races had some that were laying green eggs. Saw them and ate them.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! Glad to know the answer. Never saw a green egg before: except in a Dr. Seuss book. Lol.


I am the same. The only reference I had previously was from Dr Suess' book, Green Eggs  and Ham. 
Definetly the beautiful green bag that caught my eye first


----------



## Ludmilla

Naked Speedy is accompanying me to the country. Another long weekend thanks to Feast of Corpus Christi tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4465830
> 
> Naked Speedy is accompanying me to the country. Another long weekend thanks to Feast of Corpus Christi tomorrow.


I can see you made a good decision about the suede bag.... You have a lot of great bags that you rarely use and, among them, one that looks like the Liya. 
I am trying to be reasonable too, Ludmilla. 
Enjoy your long weekend at the country.


----------



## Murphy47

Reasonable isn’t fun. 
But it’s better for the finances.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Reasonable isn’t fun.
> But it’s better for the finances.


Seriously, lol!  

A lot of my students are at their junior high graduation today (my school population is junior high and high school) so I’m catching up on paperwork. It is so rainy and dreary out and has been hopefully it will clear up soon, but I don’t think so.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Reasonable isn’t fun.
> But it’s better for the finances.



Totally true! Tbh it is also the reason why I am reasonable. 


Tomsmom said:


> Seriously, lol!
> 
> A lot of my students are at their junior high graduation today (my school population is junior high and high school) so I’m catching up on paperwork. It is so rainy and dreary out and has been hopefully it will clear up soon, but I don’t think so.


Catching up on paperwork is good. Most of the time boring, but still good. 
Hope you are rewarded with a nice evening!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Reasonable isn’t fun.
> But it’s better for the finances.



I don't agree, Murphy
Being reasonable  can be fun when most of the time you are used to being unreasonable....
It's fun to surprise ourselves, isn't it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't agree, Murphy
> Being reasonable  can be fun when most of the time you are used to being unreasonable....
> It's fun to surprise ourselves, isn't it?


This is not helpful. 
But nevertheless very wise.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday everyone!
We are enjoying a holiday, here.
I am lazy so far - it is 10 am.
I guess I will panic because of this in about 5 minutes. Never been good in being lazy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!
> We are enjoying a holiday, here.
> I am lazy so far - it is 10 am.
> I guess I will panic because of this in about 5 minutes. Never been good in being lazy.


Enjoy being lazy !  That said I’m the same way, I don’t like staying in pajamas I’d rather get dressed and take advantage of the day. Have a great time being off!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Enjoy being lazy !  That said I’m the same way, I don’t like staying in pajamas I’d rather get dressed and take advantage of the day. Have a great time being off!


I‘ll try my very best.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia - while I tried being lazy I studied a French magazine my cousin brought back from her vacation. There was an advertisement of a maroquinerie called Maison Renouard. Do you happen to know them? They sound interesting and their bags are pretty.

https://www.maroquinerie-renouard.com/


----------



## Murphy47

Being lazy is not as easy as it sounds. Especially if you are at home. There always seem to be something to do. 
As you ladies know, I have been cheating on handbags with home improvements. Finally, the lounge and dining room are finished.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Being lazy is not as easy as it sounds. Especially if you are at home. There always seem to be something to do.
> As you ladies know, I have been cheating on handbags with home improvements. Finally, the lounge and dining room are finished.


Looks great, Murphy! Well done! I like esp. the green wall of your dining room.  And the pictures. 
I should do some home improvements, too.... not feeling it right now.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Looks great, Murphy! Well done! I like esp. the green wall of your dining room.  And the pictures.
> I should do some home improvements, too.... not feeling it right now.


I hear that! I’m almost tired of shopping! 
Both girls finally have their own apartments and I have been waiting quite a while to do this!! 
Now if I could just figure out how to make the new tv work....lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I hear that! I’m almost tired of shopping!
> Both girls finally have their own apartments and I have been waiting quite a while to do this!!
> Now if I could just figure out how to make the new tv work....lol.


As long as you are not tired of bags you are ok. 
Ugh. I have no idea about those tvs... keeping my fingers crossed that it works soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Being lazy is not as easy as it sounds. Especially if you are at home. There always seem to be something to do.
> As you ladies know, I have been cheating on handbags with home improvements. Finally, the lounge and dining room are finished.


Amazing job, Murphy!
I wish I were as talented as you are...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia - while I tried being lazy I studied a French magazine my cousin brought back from her vacation. There was an advertisement of a maroquinerie called Maison Renouard. Do you happen to know them? They sound interesting and their bags are pretty.
> 
> https://www.maroquinerie-renouard.com/


I have heard of that French brand but I have never seen their bags in real life.
I have just looked at their website and, I agree, their bags are very pretty and come in lots of colours. Prices are good too. My favourite is the Paddock which I would choose in bleu cobalt
But as everyone here now think I am wise and reasonable, I won't spoil my newly found reputation by ordering it.... right now


----------



## Murphy47

Never never tired of bags. Weather still doesn’t feel like summer so it’s been easy not to troll bags as I’m not wearing any cute summer clothes. 
I’ve been watching lots of home improvement shows to get ideas for the house. Then trolling clearance sales to pick up what I want. Trying to keep to master list. Not easy.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Never never tired of bags. Weather still doesn’t feel like summer so it’s been easy not to troll bags as I’m not wearing any cute summer clothes.
> I’ve been watching lots of home improvement shows to get ideas for the house. Then trolling clearance sales to pick up what I want. Trying to keep to master list. Not easy.


You did well, Murphy!
Huge huge congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have heard of that French brand but I have never seen their bags in real life.
> I have just looked at their website and, I agree, their bags are very pretty and come in lots of colours. Prices are good too. My favourite is the Paddock which I would choose in bleu cobalt
> But as everyone here now think I am wise and reasonable, I won't spoil my newly found reputation by ordering it.... right now


Thanks for reporting back. 
The Paddock is very nice.
I have several favorites. 
Esp. the one that looks like the Picotin.


I think the brand has a bit of the H vibe - but in my price range. 
I will definitely keep looking at them.  I love equestrian details.


----------



## Ludmilla

I also like this one:


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Never never tired of bags. Weather still doesn’t feel like summer so it’s been easy not to troll bags as I’m not wearing any cute summer clothes.
> I’ve been watching lots of home improvement shows to get ideas for the house. Then trolling clearance sales to pick up what I want. Trying to keep to master list. Not easy.


Keeping to the list is never easy.  I think you have done a great job!
Our weather is tricky, too. Hot as hell or arctic cold - and all within one day...


----------



## Tomsmom

Great job Murphy!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I also like this one:
> View attachment 4467100


Those two bags are lovely. I love them too


----------



## Murphy47

Tough choices! Both gorgeous.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello islanders and happy Friday!
Hope all is well with you.
Sitting in my cousin‘s beergarden stealing wifi.  This morning I was running errands.


With neglected Signorina Postina and a shopper my other cousin has made for me. I try to grab bags that I normally don‘t use.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello islanders and happy Friday!
> Hope all is well with you.
> Sitting in my cousin‘s beergarden stealing wifi.  This morning I was running errands.
> View attachment 4467908
> 
> With neglected Signorina Postina and a shopper my other cousin has made for me. I try to grab bags that I normally don‘t use.


That Postina is so cute, how come you rarely use it, Ludmilla?
Hmmm... truth be told, I rarely wear mine too..
I find it too heavy... but then all my bags feel heavy... 
I should buy one of those tiny bags that are so trendy.
Your cousin made a lovely cotton bag. Very useful and pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That Postina is so cute, how come you rarely use it, Ludmilla?
> Hmmm... truth be told, I rarely wear mine too..
> I find it too heavy... but then all my bags feel heavy...
> I should buy one of those tiny bags that are so trendy.
> Your cousin made a lovely cotton bag. Very useful and pretty!


The problem of my Postina is that it is too small for workdays and if I need a bag in this size I grab one of my two Lexys that fit a bit more.  I am always angry when I think about the Postina, because I wanted the M size and then my sister talked me into the S size. 
Hehe. My bags feel pretty heavy, too.  But, I cannot do the tiny bag sizes.
I like my new cotton bag a lot.  this one is not heavy.  Thank you for your compliments.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The problem of my Postina is that it is too small for workdays and if I need a bag in this size I grab one of my two Lexys that fit a bit more.  I am always angry when I think about the Postina, because I wanted the M size and then my sister talked me into the S size.
> Hehe. My bags feel pretty heavy, too.  But, I cannot do the tiny bag sizes.
> I like my new cotton bag a lot.  this one is not heavy.  Thank you for your compliments.


I understand. Lots of people recommend the S size at the moment but I agree with you, it is just too small for workdays. We are trapped!
I have noticed that in all forums ladies allude  to the weight of their bags or ask questions about the weight of the bag they would like to buy.
We are not alone...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I understand. Lots of people recommend the S size at the moment but I agree with you, it is just too small for workdays. We are trapped!
> I have noticed that in all forums ladies allude  to the weight of their bags or ask questions about the weight of the bag they would like to buy.
> We are not alone...


Ha! No, we are not.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! No, we are not.


Ludmilla, I don't know if you have seen the weather forecast but there is a terrible heat wave that will hit our countries in the next few days... Let's be prepared....


----------



## Tomsmom

She’s here!!!  Omg I’m so nervous, lol !  I never ever thought I’d own a Hermès!  Please I welcome your opinions. The pic is natural lighting.


----------



## Cookiefiend

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4468256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!!!  Omg I’m so nervous, lol !  I never ever thought I’d own a Hermès!  Please I welcome your opinions. The pic is natural lighting.


It's darling! What a great color too - is it raisin?


----------



## Tomsmom

Cookiefiend said:


> It's darling! What a great color too - is it raisin?


Yes raisin .  It’s the GM size


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous. Purple is my fav!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ludmilla, I don't know if you have seen the weather forecast but there is a terrible heat wave that will hit our countries in the next few days... Let's be prepared....


I know. I am already done with summer and can‘t wait for winter. 
Warm temperatures are nice and all, but I did not book a place at Lucifer‘s Lodge. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4468256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!!!  Omg I’m so nervous, lol !  I never ever thought I’d own a Hermès!  Please I welcome your opinions. The pic is natural lighting.


This. Is. Beautiful.
Huge congrats! I love purple, too!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4468256
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She’s here!!!  Omg I’m so nervous, lol !  I never ever thought I’d own a Hermès!  Please I welcome your opinions. The pic is natural lighting.


I am very envious, Tomsmom. The Picotin is such a beautiful bag. And in Raisin... I have no words.
Just wow wow wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I am very envious, Tomsmom. The Picotin is such a beautiful bag. And in Raisin... I have no words.
> Just wow wow wow!



Thank you !!!  I won’t wear her until July so she’s tucked safely in my closet lol!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !!!  I won’t wear her until July so she’s tucked safely in my closet lol!


When in July? And why?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> When in July? And why?


Because that’s when I’ll make my extra money for working the summer and I can pay off the bag. I hate to admit I overextended myself when I bought it.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Because that’s when I’ll make my extra money for working the summer and I can pay off the bag. I hate to admit I overextended myself when I bought it.


Ok!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday I’m using a Lanvin Kansas bag I scored at the thrift and restored myself with a little paint, glue and determination .  It’s dark blue patent.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4469564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday I’m using a Lanvin Kansas bag I scored at the thrift and restored myself with a little paint, glue and determination .  It’s dark blue patent.


Lovely! Those thrift finds are tge best!


----------



## Ludmilla

Decided to take my „Garden Party“ aka Dooney‘s Layla tote to the big city. Should work nicely as summer work bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4469587
> 
> Decided to take my „Garden Party“ aka Dooney‘s Layla tote to the big city. Should work nicely as summer work bag.


I like peach for summer...here's my pink (peach) RM bag


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4469587
> 
> Decided to take my „Garden Party“ aka Dooney‘s Layla tote to the big city. Should work nicely as summer work bag.


You have the best color bags !!


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> I like peach for summer...here's my pink (peach) RM bag
> View attachment 4469593


Thank you! I am accustomed to brown bags, so it needed a bit of adjustment to appreciate the peachy colour. 
Your RM bag is beautiful! I wish they were sold in my country a few years earlier.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You have the best color bags !!


Haha. Thank you! I need to keep Murphy‘s wise words in mind: apricot is a playful version of brown. 
Your bags have pretty colours, too. Esp. envious of a certain raisin bag.


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am accustomed to brown bags, so it needed a bit of adjustment to appreciate the peachy colour.
> Your RM bag is beautiful! I wish they were sold in my country a few years earlier.


thanks
that's not really one of my best bags but it's gets compliments because people notice it with the color


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> thanks
> that's not really one of my best bags but it's gets compliments because people notice it with the color


I think it‘s pretty. 
I have noticed that people often compliment bags that I am not so much excited about (any more). Strange, but it helps to looks at those bags with different eyes again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think it‘s pretty.
> I have noticed that people often compliment bags that I am not so much excited about (any more). Strange, but it helps to looks at those bags with different eyes again.


Same here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here.


Strange, isn‘t it? 
I have another fun story about this topic. A few weeks ago I met two of my friends at the city where I used to work. I was carrying my nut Marcie and friend 1 was carrying a 10€ pleather bag from amazon. It was very cute and had a vintage vibe. Friend 2 complimented her bag ignoring Marcie completely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Layla on her first day at work.
How do we call her correctly?
A knock-off?
A look-a-like?
An inspired bag? 

Have a happy Monday, all!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Strange, isn‘t it?
> I have another fun story about this topic. A few weeks ago I met two of my friends at the city where I used to work. I was carrying my nut Marcie and friend 1 was carrying a 10€ pleather bag from amazon. It was very cute and had a vintage vibe. Friend 2 complimented her bag ignoring Marcie completely.


 It happened to me too. I was carrying my Balenciaga and my friend a 10 € pleather bag she had bought at the market...
As for your lovely apricot bag we might call it an inspired bag but then most bags on the market are inspired  by other designs.


----------



## Mariapia

Today, I am taking out my Carolina Herrera Matrioshka... 
Must be an inspired bag too..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It happened to me too. I was carrying my Balenciaga and my friend a 10 € pleather bag she had bought at the market...
> As for your lovely apricot bag we might call it an inspired bag but then most bags on the market are inspired  by other designs.


Hehe. I am glad that I am not alone. 
We might need to invest in more pleather bags. 
Yes - I think the correct term is „inspired“. A look-a-like is probably from a noname brand.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4470224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I am taking out my Carolina Herrera Matrioshka...
> Must be an inspired bag too..


That bag is lovely! Inspired or not.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4470224
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, I am taking out my Carolina Herrera Matrioshka...
> Must be an inspired bag too..



I love both bags !


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I have found an article about the Chiquito bag by Jacquemus.
It's very small 5 cm by 8 ...
Sold out everywhere, they say...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4470466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have found an article about the Chiquito bag by Jacquemus.
> It's very small 5 cm by 8 ...
> Sold out everywhere, they say...


Omg lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Strange, isn‘t it?
> I have another fun story about this topic. A few weeks ago I met two of my friends at the city where I used to work. I was carrying my nut Marcie and friend 1 was carrying a 10€ pleather bag from amazon. It was very cute and had a vintage vibe. Friend 2 complimented her bag ignoring Marcie completely.


Same here. I have carried designer bags all over this city.  And the one I got comments on is a nylon one, not considered designer.  There is a lesson to be learned here ladies!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4470466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have found an article about the Chiquito bag by Jacquemus.
> It's very small 5 cm by 8 ...
> Sold out everywhere, they say...


And we wonder why men make fun of women and think we are less intelligent. I am beginning to think they may be on to something (devil face).


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> And we wonder why men make fun of women and think we are less intelligent. I am beginning to think they may be on to something (devil face).





southernbelle43 said:


> And we wonder why men make fun of women and think we are less intelligent. I am beginning to think they may be on to something (devil face).


Price was....$ 535!


----------



## Murphy47

Men can make fun all they want. Do you know how much money my Hubbie has spent on “hobbie”? 
The exercise equipment that’s get used for six weeks. 
The top dollar mountain bike that is collecting dust in the garage. 
The “assemble it yourself” paint ball gun that NEVER worked. 
At least my hobbie gets used.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Men can make fun all they want. Do you know how much money my Hubbie has spent on “hobbie”?
> The exercise equipment that’s get used for six weeks.
> The top dollar mountain bike that is collecting dust in the garage.
> The “assemble it yourself” paint ball gun that NEVER worked.
> At least my hobbie gets used.


Ha, good points.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4470466
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have found an article about the Chiquito bag by Jacquemus.
> It's very small 5 cm by 8 ...
> Sold out everywhere, they say...


 Does it fit an iphone X?


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Same here. I have carried designer bags all over this city.  And the one I got comments on is a nylon one, not considered designer.  There is a lesson to be learned here ladies!!


Hehe. Absolutely. 
For now my designer bag wants are all fulfilled. I am back at looking at the lower price range again. 


southernbelle43 said:


> And we wonder why men make fun of women and think we are less intelligent. I am beginning to think they may be on to something (devil face).


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Price was....$ 535!


I would have bet that it was even higher.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Men can make fun all they want. Do you know how much money my Hubbie has spent on “hobbie”?
> The exercise equipment that’s get used for six weeks.
> The top dollar mountain bike that is collecting dust in the garage.
> The “assemble it yourself” paint ball gun that NEVER worked.
> At least my hobbie gets used.


Very good points. Esp. the mountain bike argument.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning!
Greetings from the underground!
(I will bore you to death with Layla pics... )
Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4470949
> 
> Good morning!
> Greetings from the underground!
> (I will bore you to death with Layla pics... )
> Happy Tuesday!


Happy Tuesday!
Did you order the Layla?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> Did you order the Layla?


I ordered the Layla last summer during the sale on Dooney.com. They are doing worldwide shipping. But, do not ask me about taxes... I have forgotten how much they were on top.


----------



## Murphy47

Lovely bag! The color is awesome also. 
I found time for a little bag shopping myself.
Hubbie has to use restroom and I didn’t want to stand around in the rain so I ducked into Michael Kors. He has only himself to blame.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely bag! The color is awesome also.
> I found time for a little bag shopping myself.
> Hubbie has to use restroom and I didn’t want to stand around in the rain so I ducked into Michael Kors. He has only himself to blame.


Very pretty and perfect for summer! Was the charm included? It looks like it was meant for that bag.
(Hehe. Hubbie has to blame himself definitely! Never leave your wife out in the rain. Alone. )


----------



## Murphy47

Got the Pom a few Christmas’s ago. I was thrilled when I remembered it it’s in the cabinet. 
Haven’t had a light pink bag in forever so am excited to take it out for Moms Day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Got the Pom a few Christmas’s ago. I was thrilled when I remembered it it’s in the cabinet.
> Haven’t had a light pink bag in forever so am excited to take it out for Moms Day.


Very cool! The pom is really perfect. 
Hope you are having a nice Mom Day. What are you up to?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Very cool! The pom is really perfect.
> Hope you are having a nice Mom Day. What are you up to?


FINALLY finished cleaning and decorating house. Ready for D’s college friend to visit. 
Got paint so ready to touch up woodwork and make it look all spiffy. 
Weather really weird this summer so not much pool time or yard work has been done. 
How goes the job situation with you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> FINALLY finished cleaning and decorating house. Ready for D’s college friend to visit.
> Got paint so ready to touch up woodwork and make it look all spiffy.
> Weather really weird this summer so not much pool time or yard work has been done.
> How goes the job situation with you?


I always adore people who can do a lot of home repairs by themselves! This is such a great gift!
When will the friend of your DD arrive? Are you involved in their plans?
The weather here is crazy, too. Now, we are having a heat wave. My headache is already on its way. 
Job situation is meh. Thanks for asking. Tons of chaos and drama. Looks like most people of the department are moving elsewhere and no one knows how the project will go on.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I ordered the Layla last summer during the sale on Dooney.com. They are doing worldwide shipping. But, do not ask me about taxes... I have forgotten how much they were on top.


I know about taxes... One experience was enough....
I also know about the heat wave. 
It's supposed to be over at the end of the week.....
In the meantime, all TV channels are talking about it and scaring everyone....


----------



## Murphy47

Boo on heat waves. And too much rain. 
I doubt D will involve me in any plans that do not involve paying for dinner but u never know. D will be back for a week from camp counselor job and friend will visit until 5 July.


----------



## Murphy47

Why do newscasters make EVERYTHING soooo dramatic. It’s like a bunch of teenagers with too much hairspray read the news.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know about taxes... One experience was enough....
> I also know about the heat wave.
> It's supposed to be over at the end of the week.....
> In the meantime, all TV channels are talking about it and scaring everyone....


The taxes were not too high for Layla. The whole process of getting her was very smooth and fast. The taxes were included before checking out - so no surprises when the package came to my door. 

Yes, you are hit by the heatwave, too. I wish I was rich and could stay at the sea while summer. 
(I have to admit that I stopped watching/reading the news about a month ago. I stopped completely. It is very freeing. I was so sick of all that hysteria the media is creating. Ignorance is truly a bliss.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on heat waves. And too much rain.
> I doubt D will involve me in any plans that do not involve paying for dinner but u never know. D will be back for a week from camp counselor job and friend will visit until 5 July.


Hehe. I hope you are not just involved as the walking wallet.  This wouldn’t be this nice of D. 


Murphy47 said:


> Why do newscasters make EVERYTHING soooo dramatic. It’s like a bunch of teenagers with too much hairspray read the news.


Muahahahaha.  Best comparison ever. I guess they think
a) the one who is screaming the loudest is heard the best
b) the one who is screaming the loudest is always right.
I am so sick of all of them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I hope you are not just involved as the walking wallet.  This wouldn’t be this nice of D.
> 
> Muahahahaha.  Best comparison ever. I guess they think
> a) the one who is screaming the loudest is heard the best
> b) the one who is screaming the loudest is always right.
> I am so sick of all of them.


You are absolutely right, Ludmilla.
The last time I went to the osteopath's, he told me that lots of his patients were under stress because of those networks they watched all day. 
At the moment I am more interested in the Football World Cup....
Those ladies are fabulous... And here on TPF, we can be proud of them as France, Germany and the US are qualified for the quarter finals.


----------



## Tomsmom

I don’t watch the news anymore I get enough stress from people on my Facebook stream haha!  

Today is Miss 18’s graduation ceremony from high school. She officially graduated in January and already has a semester at FIT under her belt but the ceremony is so nice and gives closure I  think anyway. I’m wearing my PS1 for today and tomorrow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are absolutely right, Ludmilla.
> The last time I went to the osteopath's, he told me that lots of his patients were under stress because of those networks they watched all day.
> At the moment I am more interested in the Football World Cup....
> Those ladies are fabulous... And here on TPF, we can be proud of them as France, Germany and the US are qualified for the quarter finals.


I am not surprised that your osteopath told you that people are stressedby this constant influx of news. 
Hehe. I was already wondering if you are watching the World Cup. It is a bit sad that the women do not get as much attention as the men get.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4472079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t watch the news anymore I get enough stress from people on my Facebook stream haha!
> 
> Today is Miss 18’s graduation ceremony from high school. She officially graduated in January and already has a semester at FIT under her belt but the ceremony is so nice and gives closure I  think anyway. I’m wearing my PS1 for today and tomorrow.


I suspect that many people have stopped watching the news.  I feel much better without them. 
Oh, you are having a big event, today! Have much fun! Your bag is already perfect.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I suspect that many people have stopped watching the news.  I feel much better without them.
> Oh, you are having a big event, today! Have much fun! Your bag is already perfect.


Thank you !  I had to go out last night and get a dress, I had “nothing” to wear haha!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4472079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t watch the news anymore I get enough stress from people on my Facebook stream haha!
> 
> Today is Miss 18’s graduation ceremony from high school. She officially graduated in January and already has a semester at FIT under her belt but the ceremony is so nice and gives closure I  think anyway. I’m wearing my PS1 for today and tomorrow.


Bag twins.  The leather on these things is hard to describe. It is the softest, most luxurious leather of any bag and any BRAND I own.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Bag twins.  The leather on these things is hard to describe. It is the softest, most luxurious leather of any bag and any BRAND I own.


Yes I agree about both points about the leather. I really like this bag it’s deceiving because it’s not that big yet hold all my “stuff”.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I agree about both points about the leather. I really like this bag it’s deceiving because it’s not that big yet hold all my “stuff”.


Agree.  I don't carry much anymore, so everything I carry has its own pocket, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !  I had to go out last night and get a dress, I had “nothing” to wear haha!


It is totally normal that you have nothing to wear for such an occasion.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4472079
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t watch the news anymore I get enough stress from people on my Facebook stream haha!
> 
> Today is Miss 18’s graduation ceremony from high school. She officially graduated in January and already has a semester at FIT under her belt but the ceremony is so nice and gives closure I  think anyway. I’m wearing my PS1 for today and tomorrow.


Congrats to your daughter Tomsmom! 
Enjoy the ceremony.
By the way, I have always loved the PS1..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am not surprised that your osteopath told you that people are stressedby this constant influx of news.
> Hehe. I was already wondering if you are watching the World Cup. It is a bit sad that the women do not get as much attention as the men get.


They get a lot of attention, Ludmilla. Not as much as the men but quite a lot...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> They get a lot of attention, Ludmilla. Not as much as the men but quite a lot...


Maybe in France. Here not so. 
I have a friend who played in the national team who is very upset about it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe in France. Here not so.
> I have a friend who played in the national team who is very upset about it.


Yes, in France 12 million people watch the matches when the French team is playing.
On the other hand all the matches take place here, maybe that's why the Cup is so popular.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, in France 12 million people watch the matches when the French team is playing.
> On the other hand all the matches take place here, maybe that's why the Cup is so popular.


It is very cool that the Cup is so popular in France!


----------



## Murphy47

Hello islanders across the pond! Have you melted yet? I don’t watch news these days either but I do skim headlines and the big one is that Spain is hell on earth and the rest of Europe is damn hot. I am sorry to hear this. I hope everyone is coping. 
To those on this side of the pond, has it stopped raining where you are? It’s finally drying out here. Went straight to 95F here. Can’t wait to hop in my pop up pool. 
To islanders elsewhere on the Globe, hopefully the weather is pleasant where u r. 
Stores here are getting on the pre-Fall bags and it’s just too hot for me to really consider them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hello islanders across the pond! Have you melted yet? I don’t watch news these days either but I do skim headlines and the big one is that Spain is hell on earth and the rest of Europe is damn hot. I am sorry to hear this. I hope everyone is coping.
> To those on this side of the pond, has it stopped raining where you are? It’s finally drying out here. Went straight to 95F here. Can’t wait to hop in my pop up pool.
> To islanders elsewhere on the Globe, hopefully the weather is pleasant where u r.
> Stores here are getting on the pre-Fall bags and it’s just too hot for me to really consider them.


No, no melting yet.  But, awfully hot. Main problem here: no air condition at the office and none at the flat. And windows of flat look south. Sigh. Thankfully newspapers told us lately that hottest part of the day in G is from 5pm to 6pm - when workday ends.  
I am already looking at autumb bags. 
Hope you can junp into your pool soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Still hot here ( 33 degrees Celsius) but it is much worse in other parts of the country ( 45 in Nîmes today)
Nights are terrible. The outside night temperatures are around 28 degrees where I live.. whereas they are around 22 in Paris where the temperature is around 35 during the day. I don't understand why...


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hello islanders across the pond! Have you melted yet? I don’t watch news these days either but I do skim headlines and the big one is that Spain is hell on earth and the rest of Europe is damn hot. I am sorry to hear this. I hope everyone is coping.
> To those on this side of the pond, has it stopped raining where you are? It’s finally drying out here. Went straight to 95F here. Can’t wait to hop in my pop up pool.
> To islanders elsewhere on the Globe, hopefully the weather is pleasant where u r.
> Stores here are getting on the pre-Fall bags and it’s just too hot for me to really consider them.


It’s been hot here but thankfully the humidity hasn’t been bad, I find that when it’s humid and hot to be the worst. Miss 13 and I are meeting my mom and nephew at the beach today. I’m excited to go, I love the beach and my mom is always nice to be around. 

Haven’t looked at fall bags yet...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Still hot here ( 33 degrees Celsius) but it is much worse in other parts of the country ( 45 in Nîmes today)
> Nights are terrible. The outside night temperatures are around 28 degrees where I live.. whereas they are around 22 in Paris where the temperature is around 35 during the day. I don't understand why...


28C during the night? 
Yesterday was awful. 22C during night and 35C during the day. It was more or less impossible to breath.
Today is a bit better (but have not been outside since 7am. 
Do you have air condition, Mariapia?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> It’s been hot here but thankfully the humidity hasn’t been bad, I find that when it’s humid and hot to be the worst. Miss 13 and I are meeting my mom and nephew at the beach today. I’m excited to go, I love the beach and my mom is always nice to be around.
> 
> Haven’t looked at fall bags yet...


True. Humid heat is the worst.
Have a very nice day at the beach! And think of me while being there. I am literally green with envy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> True. Humid heat is the worst.
> Have a very nice day at the beach! And think of me while being there. I am literally green with envy.


Awww o Ludmilla you must get to the beach!  The sun, sand, sound of the ocean...


----------



## ShinyW

One of the local beaches recently. 

Heavenly.


----------



## Murphy47

Global warming is causing so much disturbance in the weather patterns. Here’s hoping we can all help change that.


----------



## Ludmilla

I do not think that we can change any of that. We might slow it down a bit, but that‘s all. We are just too many and nothing will stop this.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hot and humid today. My nephew stayed over last night so now he and miss almost 13 went skateboarding. I don’t think they’ll last long. Never mind now they’re off to Dunkin’ Donuts for coolatas, lol!

I did great thrift shopping this morning!  As my dad would say it was a “ shoppers 
 sky”.


----------



## Mariapia

For those who are interested in the Women World Cup....
France and Germany have been eliminated
Here are the semi finalists:
USA vs England
The Netherlands vs Sweden.


----------



## Murphy47

I think too many just don’t care and it makes it impossible to get much done. 
I try to do my part and recycle and keep car usage to a minimum. 
But enough depressing stuff. 
Anyone succumb to bag temptation this weekend?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> For those who are interested in the Women World Cup....
> France and Germany have been eliminated
> Here are the semi finalists:
> USA vs England
> The Netherlands vs Sweden.


Oh. 


Tomsmom said:


> Hot and humid today. My nephew stayed over last night so now he and miss almost 13 went skateboarding. I don’t think they’ll last long. Never mind now they’re off to Dunkin’ Donuts for coolatas, lol!
> 
> I did great thrift shopping this morning!  As my dad would say it was a “ shoppers
> sky”.


What did you find?


Murphy47 said:


> I think too many just don’t care and it makes it impossible to get much done.
> I try to do my part and recycle and keep car usage to a minimum.
> But enough depressing stuff.
> Anyone succumb to bag temptation this weekend?


There is a royal blue suede bag on the Massaccesi thread that fired up my bag lust.  But, for now no new bags. 
How about you?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think too many just don’t care and it makes it impossible to get much done.
> I try to do my part and recycle and keep car usage to a minimum.
> But enough depressing stuff.
> Anyone succumb to bag temptation this weekend?


No bag temptation for me this weekend..... 
I am waiting... Maybe the Longchamp Roseau in soft grainy leather will be on sale next week...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No bag temptation for me this weekend.....
> I am waiting... Maybe the Longchamp Roseau in soft grainy leather will be on sale next week...


Oooooh! Such a pretty bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh.
> 
> What did you find?
> 
> There is a royal blue suede bag on the Massaccesi thread that fired up my bag lust.  But, for now no new bags.
> How about you?



I scored AG capri denim, rag and bone denim vest, and adidas and Nike tanks (new) for miss 13. Also a free People flowy tank for me. It was a good trip !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I scored AG capri denim, rag and bone denim vest, and adidas and Nike tanks (new) for miss 13. Also a free People flowy tank for me. It was a good trip !


Wow!  A good trip indeed, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  I have to be at work even though the students don't have school until Wednesday. We have a new nurse starting with us so it will be nice to get to know her before we’re busy.  Still in my PS1


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  I have to be at work even though the students don't have school until Wednesday. We have a new nurse starting with us so it will be nice to get to know her before we’re busy.  Still in my PS1


Happy Monday! 
Being busy at work is great! Hope the new nurse is nice.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello everyone!
Today I am taking out my Longchamp..
Designed by Marie Katrantzou.


----------



## Murphy47

Love that print!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that print!


Oldie but goodie


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4477183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Today I am taking out my Longchamp..
> Designed by Marie Katrantzou.


Our favorite happy bag on the island!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Our favorite happy bag on the island!


Thank you, Ludmilla !


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4477183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello everyone!
> Today I am taking out my Longchamp..
> Designed by Marie Katrantzou.


Oh wow!!!  I absolutely love it!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow!!!  I absolutely love it!!


I bought it three or four years ago. It was a limited edition.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I bought it three or four years ago. It was a limited edition.


It’s lovely !  I never take advantage of limited editions.


----------



## Narnanz

We moved into a new shop over the weekend...still have a lot to put on shelves...but it's a lot brighter and really fresh to work in.
Now it's just finding everything.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> We moved into a new shop over the weekend...still have a lot to put on shelves...but it's a lot brighter and really fresh to work in.
> Now it's just finding everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477875
> View attachment 4477876


This looks really bright! I hope you will enjoy working there and find everything soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> We moved into a new shop over the weekend...still have a lot to put on shelves...but it's a lot brighter and really fresh to work in.
> Now it's just finding everything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477875
> View attachment 4477876


Beautiful shop, Narnanz. Very relaxing place with a lot of space for your customers.
Perfect!


----------



## Narnanz

I hope it all works out for the boss....they have spent a lot of money to move. Its a much brighter shop but some of our fixtures havent turned up yet....so the back of the store is just a jumble of stuff. They go away for 12 days on sat...aparently fibre goes in next week and Im it for the 12 days.
We shall see...might be venting here a lot over the next two weeks.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> I bought it three or four years ago. It was a limited edition.


Well  well, time flies.... I was carrying my Mary Katrantzou bag when I visited the boutique that sells Longchamp this morning.
The SA was delighted to see the bag. I asked her if she remembered when I had bought it.
She said " yes, that was around 6 or 7 years ago..." 
Oh dear!
Of course, I then wanted to know if the Roseau bag ( the grainy leather one) would be on sale.
She said " Unfortunately, it won't"....
Maybe it's good news. After all, I don't need another bag, do I?


----------



## Murphy47

Time does indeed fly! 
Why do you ask if you “need” another bag from a group of enablers? Lol. 
LC is just soooo practical it’s hard to say no!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Well  well, time flies.... I was carrying my Mary Katrantzou bag when I visited the boutique that sells Longchamp this morning.
> The SA was delighted to see the bag. I asked her if she remembered when I had bought it.
> She said " yes, that was around 6 or 7 years ago..."
> Oh dear!
> Of course, I then wanted to know if the Roseau bag ( the grainy leather one) would be on sale.
> She said " Unfortunately, it won't"....
> Maybe it's good news. After all, I don't need another bag, do I?





Murphy47 said:


> Time does indeed fly!
> Why do you ask if you “need” another bag from a group of enablers? Lol.
> LC is just soooo practical it’s hard to say no!


Yes. Time flies. Next year we are going to have the 20. anniversary of finishing school. I have no idea where those 20 years went by.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I hope it all works out for the boss....they have spent a lot of money to move. Its a much brighter shop but some of our fixtures havent turned up yet....so the back of the store is just a jumble of stuff. They go away for 12 days on sat...aparently fibre goes in next week and Im it for the 12 days.
> We shall see...might be venting here a lot over the next two weeks.


Yes, yes. Do come over to vent. So I am not the only one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Celebrating the end of the heatwave with Hana. 
Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4479621
> 
> Celebrating the end of the heatwave with Hana.
> Happy Wednesday!


A great bag to celebrate the end of the heat wave!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4479621
> 
> Celebrating the end of the heatwave with Hana.
> Happy Wednesday!


So so pretty!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into Coach sitting on my sweater for work in case the ac is too cold.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So so pretty!!


Thank you! 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4479753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into Coach sitting on my sweater for work in case the ac is too cold.


I like your Coach very much, too!
When will you take the Picotin out? It is July.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I like your Coach very much, too!
> When will you take the Picotin out? It is July.


Lol probably not until the 3rd week or so.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy 4th of July !!  It’s very hot and humid today. Probably going thrifting, no big plans since dh and I are both working tomorrow.


----------



## Murphy47

Lovely lovely bags ladies! Bag ninjas at the ready. Lol. 
Hot and humid here in the Middle. 
In true “patriotic” fashion, idiots will celebrate by drinking to much beer, eating burnt hot dogs and setting off explosives that scare kids, dogs and old folks. 
I will be manning the garden hose hoping to prevent the yard from catching fire.


----------



## Murphy47

Finally hot summer!
Changed into the Dooney and Bourke nylon tote in tangerine.
Have a great Thursday ladies!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Finally hot summer!
> Changed into the Dooney and Bourke nylon tote in tangerine.
> Have a great Thursday ladies!


Happy 4th of July Murphy 
Lovely Dooney and lovely bag charm!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Finally hot summer!
> Changed into the Dooney and Bourke nylon tote in tangerine.
> Have a great Thursday ladies!


Great color!

We’re about to go out on dh’s Boat for the afternoon


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely lovely bags ladies! Bag ninjas at the ready. Lol.
> Hot and humid here in the Middle.
> In true “patriotic” fashion, idiots will celebrate by drinking to much beer, eating burnt hot dogs and setting off explosives that scare kids, dogs and old folks.
> I will be manning the garden hose hoping to prevent the yard from catching fire.



These celebrations seem to happen every day around here. 

We tend to only venture out when they are all at work and things are relatively quieter around here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Finally hot summer!
> Changed into the Dooney and Bourke nylon tote in tangerine.
> Have a great Thursday ladies!


Very pretty summer bag! And the charm is adorable! 


Tomsmom said:


> Great color!
> 
> We’re about to go out on dh’s Boat for the afternoon


Your dh has a boat?
How cool!


----------



## Ludmilla

My buddies for traveling to the country.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty summer bag! And the charm is adorable!
> 
> Your dh has a boat?
> How cool!



Yes he bought it last year. It’s not new but we love it. We live on an island, which is not as exotic as it sounds believe me, lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4481280
> 
> My buddies for traveling to the country.


That colour is to die for, Ludmilla. 
Makes you see La vie en Rose


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes he bought it last year. It’s not new but we love it. We live on an island, which is not as exotic as it sounds believe me, lol.


Well, well, well. It does sound exciting, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That colour is to die for, Ludmilla.
> Makes you see La vie en Rose


Thank you. 
My first leather bag. It turned 10 years these days.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> My first leather bag. It turned 10 years these days.


Still looks brand new!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Still looks brand new!


Because I never make pics of her worn corners.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Because I never make pics of her worn corners.


I don't believe you..


----------



## Narnanz

French toast for breakfast..I had to move tables as there was a large party having breakfast and it was too loud.


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> French toast for breakfast..I had to move tables as there was a large party having breakfast and it was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481888



I am conflicted now. 
Do I like the look of the sheen on your bag or the the look of your breakfast more?


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Saturday everyone!

Today it's that bag's turn..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4482199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> Today it's that bag's turn..


It’s such a happy bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't believe you..


But it is reslly worn at the corners - I will take detailed pics. 


Narnanz said:


> French toast for breakfast..I had to move tables as there was a large party having breakfast and it was too loud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4481888


Yummy!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4482199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> Today it's that bag's turn..


Love your happy bag. I took Marcie out today, but forgot to take a pic.

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Murphy47

Love that bag! 
Happy Caturday. 
Rescued this guy on the fourth. Cowering under a neighbors truck all sticky. At humane society waiting to see if he has owners.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag!
> Happy Caturday.
> Rescued this guy on the fourth. Cowering under a neighbors truck all sticky. At humane society waiting to see if he has owners.


Oh, that guy is so cute! 
Will you keep him if has no owners ?
I would!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag!
> Happy Caturday.
> Rescued this guy on the fourth. Cowering under a neighbors truck all sticky. At humane society waiting to see if he has owners.


This is a beautiful cat!
How many rescues do you have at the moment?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag!
> Happy Caturday.
> Rescued this guy on the fourth. Cowering under a neighbors truck all sticky. At humane society waiting to see if he has owners.



Gorgeous cat!  Poor thing was probably terrified. My cats could care less about fireworks or thunder, my dog however, different story.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh, that guy is so cute!
> Will you keep him if has no owners ?
> I would!


My youngest wants to take him back to New Orleans when she goes back to school. We have first dibs when he’s ready for adoption.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is a beautiful cat!
> How many rescues do you have at the moment?


At the moment we have 5. One in the garage who came by for pets and food and never left. A male who showed up bleeding and wet that returned several times and also never left. Then we have 3 females we adopted on purpose. It’s a little chaotic at times but they mostly run in a pack and keep each other company.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous cat!  Poor thing was probably terrified. My cats could care less about fireworks or thunder, my dog however, different story.


We had a corgi mix for 18 years and she became a LAP DOG at this time of year. 
One more night and the fireworks stands are closed so it will taper off dramatically.


----------



## Tomsmom

Totally not bag related but I’m going to learn how to ride a motorcycle!  I passed my written permit test and dh and I are looking at bikes .  I haven’t told many people here, just family .


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Totally not bag related but I’m going to learn how to ride a motorcycle!  I passed my written permit test and dh and I are looking at bikes .  I haven’t told many people here, just family .


Wonderful, Tomsmom!
I imagine long rides on Road 66....


----------



## Murphy47

This will give you exciting new opportunities for leather purchases (if not exact bags). What fun!!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Totally not bag related but I’m going to learn how to ride a motorcycle!  I passed my written permit test and dh and I are looking at bikes .  I haven’t told many people here, just family .


Good on you. Scarey but good on you.


----------



## southernbelle43

As a former bike rider,  I encourage you to take a good motorcycle riding course.  It is not enough to just be careful.  There are things that are very important to know that non-trained riders do not know.  For example, safety requires you to ride close to the center line on a highway.  You will learn why.   Please do it. Then enjoy your bike.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> As a former bike rider,  I encourage you to take a good motorcycle riding course.  It is not enough to just be careful.  There are things that are very important to know that non-trained riders do not know.  For example, safety requires you to ride close to the center line on a highway.  You will learn why.   Please do it. Then enjoy your bike.


I’m already signed up for the course


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I’m already signed up for the course


[]


----------



## SEWDimples

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4479621
> 
> Celebrating the end of the heatwave with Hana.
> Happy Wednesday!


Cute bag.



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4479753
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed into Coach sitting on my sweater for work in case the ac is too cold.


Beautiful color. Great bag. I have same bag in Apricot.


----------



## Ludmilla

SEWDimples said:


> Cute bag.
> 
> 
> Beautiful color. Great bag. I have same bag in Apricot.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Totally not bag related but I’m going to learn how to ride a motorcycle!  I passed my written permit test and dh and I are looking at bikes .  I haven’t told many people here, just family .


How exciting! Hope you will have tons of fun with it! 
Do you have any special plans for it? Like route 66 as Mariapia mentioned?


----------



## Ludmilla

Travel companions of yesterday.


Office companion today.


Happy Monday all!


----------



## Mariapia

Have a happy week everyone! 
I haven't made a decision on today's bag yet... 
That heat is making me lazy...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Have a happy week everyone!
> I haven't made a decision on today's bag yet...
> That heat is making me lazy...


Here, the heat is over (for now).
Hope you do not suffer too much thanks to the temperatures.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How exciting! Hope you will have tons of fun with it!
> Do you have any special plans for it? Like route 66 as Mariapia mentioned?


No special plans yet. Dh rides so probably I’ll be with him .


----------



## Tomsmom

I changed into Longchamp as well!  

Haven’t used my cuir in a while


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here, the heat is over (for now).
> Hope you do not suffer too much thanks to the temperatures.


The temperatures are still high in my place, above 30 degrees, and unbearable during the night ( 27).
I am not complaining as in other areas there have been awful awful hailstorms.


----------



## Mariapia

Today, after looking at the weather forecast, I decided to take out one of my Le Pliage....
I was right! I was caught in a .... hail storm. Yes! 
It lasted about 15 minutes and I found shelter in a nearby shop...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4484647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, after looking at the weather forecast, I decided to take out one of my Le Pliage....
> I was right! I was caught in a .... hail storm. Yes!
> It lasted about 15 minutes and I found shelter in a nearby shop...


Oh jeez I’m sorry you were caught in hail ! I think this is my fave Longchamp!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh jeez I’m sorry you were caught in hail ! I think this is my fave Longchamp!


In 2008 there was a terrible hail storm in a part of the city where I live.
The storm lasted one hour. A part of my flat was flooded as the melting hail leaked through the roof.
This morning I was terribly scared of going home and finding water everywhere.
Of course the roof had been fixed but you never know..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> In 2008 there was a terrible hail storm in a part of the city where I live.
> The storm lasted one hour. A part of my flat was flooded as the melting hail leaked through the roof.
> This morning I was terribly scared of going home and finding water everywhere.
> Of course the roof had been fixed but you never know..


No u don’t. Three years ago my cars and house were damaged by grapefruit sized hail. It was horrible. 
Glad u r safe!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No special plans yet. Dh rides so probably I’ll be with him .


Wishing you save biking. And you need to tell us, about your trips. 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4483810
> 
> 
> 
> I changed into Longchamp as well!
> 
> Haven’t used my cuir in a while


Aw! You own the sun in a bag. Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The temperatures are still high in my place, above 30 degrees, and unbearable during the night ( 27).
> I am not complaining as in other areas there have been awful awful hailstorms.


I dare not to complain very much, too. Because for now we were spared storms.
Glad that you were lucky regarding the hail storm. I am absolutely scared about hail storms... They are not like they used to be. 
Today it is 11C around here. This weather is officially crazy.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4484647
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today, after looking at the weather forecast, I decided to take out one of my Le Pliage....
> I was right! I was caught in a .... hail storm. Yes!
> It lasted about 15 minutes and I found shelter in a nearby shop...


Love your lucky bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> No u don’t. Three years ago my cars and house were damaged by grapefruit sized hail. It was horrible.
> Glad u r safe!


Definitely hate hail storms... Grapefruit sized???


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday all!
We had a huge strike yesterday and the underground did not work.
Home office!
Today Hana and I are back at the office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!  We’ve been busy at work, last summer was a more mellow vibe not so much this year. Although I shouldn’t complain the busyness makes the day go so fast!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Definitely hate hail storms... Grapefruit sized???


Yup. I don’t appear to have any photos left on phone. Destroyed three of my cars, siding on the house and the whole roof had to be replaced. Heinous. Just stood on the porch and cried.
This pic shows after it was safe to go outside.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. I don’t appear to have any photos left on phone. Destroyed three of my cars, siding on the house and the whole roof had to be replaced. Heinous. Just stood on the porch and cried.
> This pic shows after it was safe to go outside.


Good grief. I would have cried, too. Those hail thingies are ginormous.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. I don’t appear to have any photos left on phone. Destroyed three of my cars, siding on the house and the whole roof had to be replaced. Heinous. Just stood on the porch and cried.
> This pic shows after it was safe to go outside.


Oh wow!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. I don’t appear to have any photos left on phone. Destroyed three of my cars, siding on the house and the whole roof had to be replaced. Heinous. Just stood on the porch and cried.
> This pic shows after it was safe to go outside.


Those hail storms are terrible and happen everywhere these days.
Even in the North of Greece  where 6 foreign tourists were struck and died and dozens of people were injured.


----------



## Murphy47

So sad! 
It was a terrible storm but it was only property. Family was fine and that’s what counts.


----------



## Narnanz

Have any of you looked at the Fendi artical in the blog.....so beautiful. Love the mosaic and the beaded ones...and the fur looks so wonderful. 
I so wish I had money and we had Fendi here in NZ.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. I don’t appear to have any photos left on phone. Destroyed three of my cars, siding on the house and the whole roof had to be replaced. Heinous. Just stood on the porch and cried.
> This pic shows after it was safe to go outside.


Enough to bring tears to your eyes. 

I guess all you can do is take cover until she passes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Have any of you looked at the Fendi artical in the blog.....so beautiful. Love the mosaic and the beaded ones...and the fur looks so wonderful.
> I so wish I had money and we had Fendi here in NZ.


No, I have not seen that article.
There is no way to lay your hands on Fendi in NZ?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Those hail storms are terrible and happen everywhere these days.
> Even in the North of Greece  where 6 foreign tourists were struck and died and dozens of people were injured.





Murphy47 said:


> So sad!
> It was a terrible storm but it was only property. Family was fine and that’s what counts.


These storms are just scary.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> So sad!
> It was a terrible storm but it was only property. Family was fine and that’s what counts.


You are right, of course, Murphy. It's only property but I remember that when I saw all that water in my flat, I wanted to sit down and cry.
We are humans, after all.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Have any of you looked at the Fendi artical in the blog.....so beautiful. Love the mosaic and the beaded ones...and the fur looks so wonderful.
> I so wish I had money and we had Fendi here in NZ.


I have just looked at the blog...
Those Fendi bags are fantastIc
Only trouble is, I always wear casual clothes ( and sneakers) .. and , unfortunately, those lovely bags would be  much too sophisticated for me..


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> No, I have not seen that article.
> There is no way to lay your hands on Fendi in NZ?


Online only via something like NZSale or ebay/trademe ...most high end stores are in Auckland and just too expensive even preloved.


----------



## Narnanz

Found a Tods bag thrifting...but think the Tods forum is very dormant at the moment. Not expecting authentication anytime soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Lord of forums have gone very quiet since the death of the app. If find it difficult to use on my phone without it.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Found a Tods bag thrifting...but think the Tods forum is very dormant at the moment. Not expecting authentication anytime soon.


It's fake...has nylon zippers.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> It's fake...has nylon zippers.


How disappointing, Narnanz.
I saw your post in the Tod'sthread, fortunately you are wise!
The same thing happened to me  with a Prada nylon bag I had found in a consignment store.
The owners refused to take it back saying they had never told me it was genuine.
I was very naive at the time...


----------



## Narnanz

Just some wonderful murals to brighten anyones day.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Just some wonderful murals to brighten anyones day.



Wow! Thanks for sharing, Narnanz


----------



## Narnanz

Another one...getting a lot of arty stuff on my feed which is good.


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> How disappointing, Narnanz.
> I saw your post in the Tod'sthread, fortunately you are wise!
> The same thing happened to me  with a Prada nylon bag I had found in a consignment store.
> The owners refused to take it back saying they had never told me it was genuine.
> I was very naive at the time...


Yes I was very dissapointed....but it also was a good thing.. made me realise how bad my thrifting a handbags was getting and so Im having a purge of handbags. So might be very therapuetic.


----------



## Murphy47

Well boo on that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Online only via something like NZSale or ebay/trademe ...most high end stores are in Auckland and just too expensive even preloved.


Ok. This is unfortunate.  Boo!


Narnanz said:


> Found a Tods bag thrifting...but think the Tods forum is very dormant at the moment. Not expecting authentication anytime soon.


More boo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Bastille Day Mariapia!
“Allons enfant de la patrie le jour de glorie et aririve”
Did I get it right? It’s been 35 years since High School Francais. 
M Vauchez would be very disappointed. 
Hope you have a lovely day celebrating.


----------



## Tomsmom

Have a great day Mariapia!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I was I innocently walking around Macy’s handbag department and this bag jumped up and yelled “take me home!”  She was on super clearance and I had a 30.00 credit so out of pocket was 97.00 and change!! I’ve already moved in. The color is gorgeous midnight navy


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4489798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was I innocently walking around Macy’s handbag department and this bag jumped up and yelled “take me home!”  She was on super clearance and I had a 30.00 credit so out of pocket was 97.00 and change!! I’ve already moved in. The color is gorgeous midnight navy


Oh the horror...being accosted by a bag....I so wish...oh I did buy a exotic trim Phoebe on sat for $200NZ so I was accosted via facebook Marketplace.


----------



## Murphy47

Well what else could you have done? That is an excellent price. Oldest D carries one of those at a work bag and it holds a ton! And looks sooo cute.


----------



## Ludmilla

If a bag jumps at you.... what else could you do than taking it at home with you?! 
Great find, @Tomsmom


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday lovely islanders!
Vacation week for me! 
Not many plans... but time without office is always great.
Ms Marcie and I are supposed to do some shopping. We will see, if something jumps into my hands, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Bastille Day Mariapia!
> “Allons enfant de la patrie le jour de glorie et aririve”
> Did I get it right? It’s been 35 years since High School Francais.
> M Vauchez would be very disappointed.
> Hope you have a lovely day celebrating.


Perfect French   Murphy! Mr Wauquiez would be proud of you!


Tomsmom said:


> Have a great day Mariapia!!!


Thank you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday lovely islanders!
> Vacation week for me!
> Not many plans... but time without office is always great.
> Ms Marcie and I are supposed to do some shopping. We will see, if something jumps into my hands, too.


Have a lovely vacay, Ludmilla!
And enjoy your shopping with beautiful Marcie!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4489798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I was I innocently walking around Macy’s handbag department and this bag jumped up and yelled “take me home!”  She was on super clearance and I had a 30.00 credit so out of pocket was 97.00 and change!! I’ve already moved in. The color is gorgeous midnight navy


This kind of circumstances is always the best!
Congrats on your new bag, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday lovely islanders!
> Vacation week for me!
> Not many plans... but time without office is always great.
> Ms Marcie and I are supposed to do some shopping. We will see, if something jumps into my hands, too.



Oooh !!  Enjoy shopping and you must post what jumps at you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Shopping was immensely frustrating as I found absolutely nothing.
Now favorite bag is waiting with me at favorite place for sister and cocktails.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Shopping was immensely frustrating as I found absolutely nothing.
> Now favorite bag is waiting with me at favorite place for sister and cocktails.
> View attachment 4490317


Lovely. Awesome color. It goes with so much!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Shopping was immensely frustrating as I found absolutely nothing.
> Now favorite bag is waiting with me at favorite place for sister and cocktails.
> View attachment 4490317


I don't know if you have been looking at bags but if that was the case, no bags had any chance today, Ludmilla....
Beautiful Marcie's fault....
We should always carry our favourite bags when going shopping.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Shopping was immensely frustrating as I found absolutely nothing.
> Now favorite bag is waiting with me at favorite place for sister and cocktails.
> View attachment 4490317


Such a great bag!  I agree we should all carry favorite bags while shopping...


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies

No shopping for me today.... I am safe.
My Catherine Parra is out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely. Awesome color. It goes with so much!


Thank you! 


Mariapia said:


> I don't know if you have been looking at bags but if that was the case, no bags had any chance today, Ludmilla....
> Beautiful Marcie's fault....
> We should always carry our favourite bags when going shopping.


Yes! I have been looking at Coccinelle sale bags. You are right - they had no chance at all. 


Tomsmom said:


> Such a great bag!  I agree we should all carry favorite bags while shopping...


Thank you! I agree with Mariapia and you - always take your favorite bags while shopping!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4490831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> No shopping for me today.... I am safe.
> My Catherine Parra is out.


This bag is so pretty! I think it would have the same effect like Marcie if you were out shopping today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4490831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> No shopping for me today.... I am safe.
> My Catherine Parra is out.


Gorgeous bag and that color, wow!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is so pretty! I think it would have the same effect like Marcie if you were out shopping today.


Not really Ludmilla! 
Lots of designs  in stores are not really different from my CP...
Marcie is special!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Not really Ludmilla!
> Lots of designs  in stores are not really different from my CP...
> Marcie is special!


 Thank you! You are always too kind. 
I think your bag has a pretty special colour.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4490831
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> No shopping for me today.... I am safe.
> My Catherine Parra is out.


Love this bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!  My summer program is almost half over not that I’m keeping track or anything...  still in my Coach market tote, I really love the color!  Natural light .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  My summer program is almost half over not that I’m keeping track or anything...  still in my Coach market tote, I really love the color!  Natural light .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491558


Happy Wednesday!
This bag is really very nice!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Wednesday ladies! Heat wave next 3 days. Going to run out to grocery store and pick up supplies then sit around in pop up pool with best girlfriend. 
Selling a bunch of handbags to fund a new fall purchase- yet to be determined. 
Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies! Heat wave next 3 days. Going to run out to grocery store and pick up supplies then sit around in pop up pool with best girlfriend.
> Selling a bunch of handbags to fund a new fall purchase- yet to be determined.
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Yes we’re having a heat wave as well, good luck selling I hope everything sells fast and for the best price!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  I colored my hair yesterday after work, it’s a very, very light blonde, I really like it . Maybe platinum next time?  

Happy Thursday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies! Heat wave next 3 days. Going to run out to grocery store and pick up supplies then sit around in pop up pool with best girlfriend.
> Selling a bunch of handbags to fund a new fall purchase- yet to be determined.
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Same here, heat wave starting next Sunday...
A new purchase, Murphy ? I am sure you already know what it is going to be....


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !  I colored my hair yesterday after work, it’s a very, very light blonde, I really like it . Maybe platinum next time?
> 
> Happy Thursday!!


Platinum is lovely. 
Here lots of blonde ladies  have long darker  roots... ( sometimes around 10 cm).
Even TV celebrities. Personally I don't know what to think about this new trend..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Platinum is lovely.
> Here lots of blonde ladies  have long darker  roots... ( sometimes around 10 cm).
> Even TV celebrities. Personally I don't know what to think about this new trend..


I think that trend is called baylage I know I butchered the spelling.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I think that trend is called baylage I know I butchered the spelling.


It's not really a balayage. A balayage consists in highlights on your whole hair. At least in my country.
The new trend consists in avoiding going to the hair salon to have your roots done and keeping the blonde dye on the rest of your hair.
Difficult to explain, Tomsmom, I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> It's not really a balayage. A balayage consists in highlights on your whole hair. At least in my country.
> The new trend consists in avoiding going to the hair salon to have your roots done and keeping the blonde dye on the rest of your hair.
> Difficult to explain, Tomsmom, I hope you understand what I mean.


I do and I have seen it. I cannot say that I am a fan of it, but I am an old person, lol.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> I do and I have seen it. I cannot say that I am a fan of it, but I am an old person, lol.


Thank you southernbelle
The first time I saw it, I thought the lady had decided to go natural and was just waiting to get rid of the blonde dye..But then I realized it was a new trend..


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Thank you southernbelle
> The first time I saw it, I thought the lady had decided to go natural and was just waiting to get rid of the blonde dye..But then I realized it was a new trend..


Me too, lol. But when I look back and see some of the things I wore in the 70’s and 80’s, I need to keep my mouth shut.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies! Heat wave next 3 days. Going to run out to grocery store and pick up supplies then sit around in pop up pool with best girlfriend.
> Selling a bunch of handbags to fund a new fall purchase- yet to be determined.
> Hope everyone is doing well.


Luckily for us, when it gets hot we have the whole Indian Ocean, just over the hill.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It's not really a balayage. A balayage consists in highlights on your whole hair. At least in my country.
> The new trend consists in avoiding going to the hair salon to have your roots done and keeping the blonde dye on the rest of your hair.
> Difficult to explain, Tomsmom, I hope you understand what I mean.


I totally understand I have seen it but I though it was a variation of baylaige


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Same here, heat wave starting next Sunday...
> A new purchase, Murphy ? I am sure you already know what it is going to be....


Haven’t decided yet. Been running around getting stuff for oldest D to go back to school.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  My summer program is almost half over not that I’m keeping track or anything...  still in my Coach market tote, I really love the color!  Natural light .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4491558


Magnificent colour. 

Would you call it a grey?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!
Festival time at country town this weekend.


----------



## Tomsmom

ShinyW said:


> Magnificent colour.
> 
> Would you call it a grey?


It’s called midnight navy but can look gray in certain lighting.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Festival time at country town this weekend.


Yayyyyy!!!!  Have a wonderful time!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Festival time at country town this weekend.


Enjoy yourself , Ludmilla !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyyy!!!!  Have a wonderful time!!





Mariapia said:


> Enjoy yourself , Ludmilla !


Thank you! I will.


----------



## Mariapia

Have a lovely weekend ladies!
Today, my Cuir is going out with me...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4494109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies!
> Today, my Cuir is going out with me...


Lovely bag and perfect charm.
Have a nice weekend, too. Heatwave is coming.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag and perfect charm.
> Have a nice weekend, too. Heatwave is coming.


Yes, heat wave is coming! 
Now we are prepared...
We will survive, our bodies are supposed to get  used to it...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4494109
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies!
> Today, my Cuir is going out with me...


Beautiful!


----------



## Narnanz

Went for a lovely bike ride ...had no idea I matched my bicycle so well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Went for a lovely bike ride ...had no idea I matched my bicycle so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4494579
> View attachment 4494581
> View attachment 4494583


Beautiful view!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  The heat here is horrendous, yesterday afternoon I was out with my girls and when we returned to the car the outside temp read 97 degrees Fahrenheit, too hot!!  

Today I’m off to church still in my Coach market tote, I’m really enjoying this bag


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Went for a lovely bike ride ...had no idea I matched my bicycle so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4494579
> View attachment 4494581
> View attachment 4494583


What a beautiful place, narnanz! And lovely green bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  The heat here is horrendous, yesterday afternoon I was out with my girls and when we returned to the car the outside temp read 97 degrees Fahrenheit, too hot!!
> 
> Today I’m off to church still in my Coach market tote, I’m really enjoying this bag


I have heard of the heat wave in the US, Tomsmom
Stay indoors as much as you can .


----------



## Murphy47

“Only” 91 here today. Day before it was 99 with heat index of 115. Asphalt buckled on the highway near here. Boo. 
Too lethargic to change handbags. 
Hoping everyone had a lovely weekend.


----------



## southernbelle43

91 here as well.  But starting Tuesday the temps are going to be low 80’s for 4-5 days which is very unusual for August!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, heat wave is coming!
> Now we are prepared...
> We will survive, our bodies are supposed to get  used to it...


I am not sure that my body is going to get used to this kind of heat.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Went for a lovely bike ride ...had no idea I matched my bicycle so well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4494579
> View attachment 4494581
> View attachment 4494583


Your bike is gorgeous. Love that mint colour.
(Hehe. And your bag is nice as well. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Used Miss Pickle during festival. 


And it is Aphrodite today.


Having a green moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Used Miss Pickle during festival.
> View attachment 4495553
> 
> And it is Aphrodite today.
> View attachment 4495554
> 
> Having a green moment.


Lovely choices!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lovely choices!


Thank you!


----------



## Murphy47

Heat wave finally broke. A little rainy but I’ll take it. 
Great bags Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Heat wave finally broke. A little rainy but I’ll take it.
> Great bags Ludmilla


Glad your heat wave broke. Here it is still building up...

Thank you for the bag love.
I have changed into Miss Choc.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope you are all having a great time.
Work is tricky at the moment. Boss is leaving on August 1. Some colleagues are going to leave, too. Hmpf. I so want a long stay at the sea. One that lasts several months.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you are all having a great time.
> Work is tricky at the moment. Boss is leaving on August 1. Some colleagues are going to leave, too. Hmpf. I so want a long stay at the sea. One that lasts several months.


I like this idea! I would be happy to join you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you are all having a great time.
> Work is tricky at the moment. Boss is leaving on August 1. Some colleagues are going to leave, too. Hmpf. I so want a long stay at the sea. One that lasts several months.


I’m with you !


----------



## southernbelle43

+1


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> Glad your heat wave broke. Here it is still building up...
> 
> Thank you for the bag love.
> I have changed into Miss Choc.
> View attachment 4496578


I like this...is it very large?  can you tell me the style name please?  thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I like this idea! I would be happy to join you.





Tomsmom said:


> I’m with you !





southernbelle43 said:


> +1


I am going to take you with me.


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> I like this...is it very large?  can you tell me the style name please?  thank you


It is a Massaccesi Selene Midi bag. Too zipper and crossbody straps are an exra. I will meassure it for you.


----------



## Mariapia

The heat wave is stronger than ever, worse than the first one a few weeks ago.
20 regions ( Paris included) are on red alert. 
Ludmilla, I understand you...
I would suggest a long stay in Bhutan ( the country of pure happiness) but I am not sure they have any beaches....


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> It is a Massaccesi Selene Midi bag. Too zipper and crossbody straps are an exra. I will meassure it for you.


thank you so much


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> It is a Massaccesi Selene Midi bag. Too zipper and crossbody straps are an exra. I will meassure it for you.


now that you've given me the name, I found the measurements online.  so don't go to the trouble of measuring for me.  thank you very much for offering.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The heat wave is stronger than ever, worse than the first one a few weeks ago.
> 20 regions ( Paris included) are on red alert.
> Ludmilla, I understand you...
> I would suggest a long stay in Bhutan ( the country of pure happiness) but I am not sure they have any beaches....


I definitely need a country of pure happiness soon. I have learned today who is going to be my next boss.  It is going to be worse than ever.
I think we need to hang up this dartboard at the Happy Mackerel again. 

The heat is killing me. It is definitely worse than the one before. A friend asked me today if I want to go to an outdoor festival tomorrow with her. Ehm. No.


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> now that you've given me the name, I found the measurements online.  so don't go to the trouble of measuring for me.  thank you very much for offering.


Hehe. Just meassured it. Where did you find the measurements? I am always at a loss when I want to find the Massaccesi measurements...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I definitely need a country of pure happiness soon. I have learned today who is going to be my next boss.  It is going to be worse than ever.
> I think we need to hang up this dartboard at the Happy Mackerel again.
> 
> The heat is killing me. It is definitely worse than the one before. A friend asked me today if I want to go to an outdoor festival tomorrow with her. Ehm. No.


The next boss is worse?
But how do they choose them?
No, no don't go to the festival tomorrow.
Our Prime Minister just spoke on television to warn us against the heat. A fierce one!
Drink at least 1,5 litre of water a day, wet your forearms and neck as often as you can.
Everyone must be careful this time, the PM said.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The next boss is worse?
> But how do they choose them?
> No, no don't go to the festival tomorrow.
> Our Prime Minister just spoke on television to warn us against the heat. A fierce one!
> Drink at least 1,5 litre of water a day, wet your forearms and neck as often as you can.
> Everyone must be careful this time, the PM said.


Yes. Worse.
They chose them because they had to reward him for something he did. 
He has nothing to do with our field. And he is not coming from a position where he was trained to be a boss. 

I will be very careful regarding the heat. Long work day tomorrow, but at least we have cold water there. 
Be careful, too!


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Just meassured it. Where did you find the measurements? I am always at a loss when I want to find the Massaccesi measurements...


as I recall I Googled the name of the bag as you gave to me and it took me to Massaccesi website


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia and Ludmilla, stay safe and inside as much as possible. Wear a hat if outdoors. Climate change is rough.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia and Ludmilla, stay safe and inside as much as possible. Wear a hat if outdoors. Climate change is rough.


I am very careful , Murphy. I don't like hats but today, as I am going to have lunch with a friend , I will have to walk to her place and there will be no shade on the way... 
I have a cap I bought in the Dominican Republic ten years ago and I have to find it...
For now, here is the bag I am taking out


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4498367
> 
> I am very careful , Murphy. I don't like hats but today, as I am going to have lunch with a friend , I will have to walk to her place and there will be no shade on the way...
> I have a cap I bought in the Dominican Republic ten years ago and I have to find it...
> For now, here is the bag I am taking out



Beautiful pop of color!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful pop of color!!


Thank you, Tomsmom
The colour is Clementine.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I definitely need a country of pure happiness soon. I have learned today who is going to be my next boss.  It is going to be worse than ever.
> I think we need to hang up this dartboard at the Happy Mackerel again.
> 
> The heat is killing me. It is definitely worse than the one before. A friend asked me today if I want to go to an outdoor festival tomorrow with her. Ehm. No.


Can’t blame you there. You need to find an old fashioned tavern with thick walls and big windows and sip cool beverages.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia, I hate hats also. But keeping the sun off your head in extreme heat is very important. 
You also need to find an old fashioned tavern and sip cool drinks. Crazy how hot it is.
That clementine colored bag is awesome!


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> as I recall I Googled the name of the bag as you gave to me and it took me to Massaccesi website


I am a blind chicken sometimes. 


Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia and Ludmilla, stay safe and inside as much as possible. Wear a hat if outdoors. Climate change is rough.


I went home from work early, today. It is just too warm for everything.


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4498367
> 
> I am very careful , Murphy. I don't like hats but today, as I am going to have lunch with a friend , I will have to walk to her place and there will be no shade on the way...
> I have a cap I bought in the Dominican Republic ten years ago and I have to find it...
> For now, here is the bag I am taking out


lovely bag!
I use my umbrella instead of a hat.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Can’t blame you there. You need to find an old fashioned tavern with thick walls and big windows and sip cool beverages.


Got myself dark beer today. Really looking forward to it. 
Headaches coming.  Need to find a way to move to Norway soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Mariapia, I hate hats also. But keeping the sun off your head in extreme heat is very important.
> You also need to find an old fashioned tavern and sip cool drinks. Crazy how hot it is.
> That clementine colored bag is awesome!


My friend loved my Punta Cana hat! She found it trendy..... At least I managed to remain( ) a fashionista in extreme heat..  
Thank you, Murphy , for the bag love!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am a blind chicken sometimes.
> 
> I went home from work early, today. It is just too warm for everything.
> 
> lovely bag!
> I use my umbrella instead of a hat.


Lots of ladies are carrying umbrellas here as well.
The doctors on television are giving us lots of information about what we must do to avoid becoming sick ...
Wear hats, drink room temperature water ( not too much : unless we work in the sun 1,5 liter is enough)avoid coffee, alcohol, stay indoors as much as possible, go into air conditioned stores etc....
I am becoming a specialist in extreme heat!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Glad your heat wave broke. Here it is still building up...
> 
> Thank you for the bag love.
> I have changed into Miss Choc.
> View attachment 4496578


Yes mam, this is the bag that I copied your leather and lining for in my Theia (in my avatar).


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Got myself dark beer today. Really looking forward to it.
> Headaches coming.  Need to find a way to move to Norway soon.


Sounds perfect. Let’s all spend the rest of the summer in Norway.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds perfect. Let’s all spend the rest of the summer in Norway.


Norway must be a wonderful country for lots of reasons, only trouble is everything is very expensive there as in the other Scandinavian countries...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Changed bags today, my thrifted Balenciaga that I dyed  hanging off my office chair.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4499271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!  Changed bags today, my thrifted Balenciaga that I dyed  hanging off my office chair.


Wow! I love it, Tomsmom!
I have one in red that was gifted to me in 2005


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am in trouble again!
I have been on my tablet for nearly two hours... 
I have found a brand I had never heard of....
www.lostpropertyoflondon.com
One of their bags is exactly what I am looking for ... now...
English made, natural leather.... 
it's called the Arlington. £ 395 in the bigger size..
Here is the pic of this beauty....
What do you think?


----------



## Mariapia

Still on my tablet
I have found a similar one . From a boutique I know in Paris
www.kerstinadolphson.com


I have sent them an email . I would like to know how deep it is


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My friend loved my Punta Cana hat! She found it trendy..... At least I managed to remain( ) a fashionista in extreme heat..
> Thank you, Murphy , for the bag love!


I bet you are always a fashionista!


Mariapia said:


> Lots of ladies are carrying umbrellas here as well.
> The doctors on television are giving us lots of information about what we must do to avoid becoming sick ...
> Wear hats, drink room temperature water ( not too much : unless we work in the sun 1,5 liter is enough)avoid coffee, alcohol, stay indoors as much as possible, go into air conditioned stores etc....
> I am becoming a specialist in extreme heat!


I had headaches today so I did not go to the office. 
I do drink coffee in the morning. But not during the day. So I think this is ok.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes mam, this is the bag that I copied your leather and lining for in my Theia (in my avatar).


Hehe. Isn‘t this Verona Choc leather lovely?! I might be copying your Theia style. Still a bit unsure as I prefer bags with 2 handles and a messenger strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds perfect. Let’s all spend the rest of the summer in Norway.


YES!!!


Mariapia said:


> Norway must be a wonderful country for lots of reasons, only trouble is everything is very expensive there as in the other Scandinavian countries...


True. But, I would buy lessbags to be able to live there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4499271
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!!  Changed bags today, my thrifted Balenciaga that I dyed  hanging off my office chair.





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4499292
> 
> Wow! I love it, Tomsmom!
> I have one in red that was gifted to me in 2005


You both know that I really like your bags?!
(Oh God do you remember Fim‘s Bal? Where the goat has eaten the tassels? I wonder if Fim is fine.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4499293
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I am in trouble again!
> I have been on my tablet for nearly two hours...
> I have found a brand I had never heard of....
> www.lostpropertyoflondon.com
> One of their bags is exactly what I am looking for ... now...
> English made, natural leather....
> it's called the Arlington. £ 395 in the bigger size..
> Here is the pic of this beauty....
> What do you think?





Mariapia said:


> Still on my tablet
> I have found a similar one . From a boutique I know in Paris
> www.kerstinadolphson.com
> View attachment 4499342
> 
> I have sent them an email . I would like to know how deep it is


Both are lovely!
I think I like the one from England better.

Hehe. You are not alone in trouble. I started an email exchange with a certain Italian bag designer. Sigh.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4499292
> 
> Wow! I love it, Tomsmom!
> I have one in red that was gifted to me in 2005


Love the red!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You both know that I really like your bags?!
> (Oh God do you remember Fim‘s Bal? Where the goat has eaten the tassels? I wonder if Fim is fine.)


Aww thank you !  

I remember that story of her Bal!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You both know that I really like your bags?!
> (Oh God do you remember Fim‘s Bal? Where the goat has eaten the tassels? I wonder if Fim is fine.)


I do remember, Ludmilla.
We all miss Fim here. 
There is no way to know whether she is fine or not, unfortunately.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Isn‘t this Verona Choc leather lovely?! I might be copying your Theia style. Still a bit unsure as I prefer bags with 2 handles and a messenger strap.


It is really lovely.  I just discovered this week that I like two handles!  I also discovered that this victoria midi that I bought from someone is almost the perfect bag for me, It has everything that i want in a bag...perfect size, lightweight, two handles, great style.  I like it better than any bag I have bought in the last couple of years. I just ordered another one from Marco.  Now I have to find two bags to sell.  My rule is one in, two out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Aww thank you !
> 
> I remember that story of her Bal!





Mariapia said:


> I do remember, Ludmilla.
> We all miss Fim here.
> There is no way to know whether she is fine or not, unfortunately.


That story was such fun.
I wish we could reach out to her somehow.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> It is really lovely.  I just discovered this week that I like two handles!  I also discovered that this victoria midi that I bought from someone is almost the perfect bag for me, It has everything that i want in a bag...perfect size, lightweight, two handles, great style.  I like it better than any bag I have bought in the last couple of years. I just ordered another one from Marco.  Now I have to find two bags to sell.  My rule is one in, two out.


Victoria is a style that I like a lot, too.  But the non zippered top and missing messenger strap would drive me crazy. So I am sensible and stay away. I think I had a similar experience like you, when I got my first midi Selene (with added zip top and messenger strap). It is such a great moment when you realise that a bag is working perfectly well for you. 
Theia reminds me of a bag my mother once had. Loving this style for sentimental reasons. At the moment I am deciding between a second Aphrodite and Theia. Hehe. Or maybe a third Selene?! 

I adore everyone who is firm on the one in one out rule. I am a squirrel and hoard all my nuts, erm... bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is Saturday on Pinch Purse Island and I am thinking about spending money on not needed bags.  What are you all up to?

(Thank you, heatwave. If it weren‘t for you, I would stay outside and not on the Internet staring at bags. )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is Saturday on Pinch Purse Island and I am thinking about spending money on not needed bags.  What are you all up to?
> 
> (Thank you, heatwave. If it weren‘t for you, I would stay outside and not on the Internet staring at bags. )


It's raining cats and dogs here! And I can hear the thunder!
Scary!
I am stuck inside... 
Be strong, Ludmilla! Don't laugh at me, I am also looking at bags....


----------



## Murphy47

Well of course you ladies are looking at bags! Too rainy, too hot. What a girl to do once the flat is cleaned? 
I am such an enabler. Lol. 
Anyone watching the Handmaids Tale?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's raining cats and dogs here! And I can hear the thunder!
> Scary!
> I am stuck inside...
> Be strong, Ludmilla! Don't laugh at me, I am also looking at bags....


Thunderstorms are coming here, too. At the moment it’s like sauna....

Hehe. I fear I am already down the rabbit hole. You know... as soon you start writing mails to the bag designer you know that there will be a bag order at the end of the communication.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well of course you ladies are looking at bags! Too rainy, too hot. What a girl to do once the flat is cleaned?
> I am such an enabler. Lol.
> Anyone watching the Handmaids Tale?


So true! And you know we love enablers. Sister is also enabling - guess she might want to gift me something for birthday last week. 

I do not watch the Handmaid‘s Tale. No TV/working wifi. How do you like it?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thunderstorms are coming here, too. At the moment it’s like sauna....
> 
> Hehe. I fear I am already down the rabbit hole. You know... as soon you start writing mails to the bag designer you know that there will be a bag order at the end of the communication.


Yep, happened to me yesterday!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Yep, happened to me yesterday!


It just... happens.


----------



## Tomsmom

I caved a bought a animal print Longchamp yesterday on Poshmark, the bag just looked so nice!

Went thrifting today and I scored!  As my dad would say it was a shopper’s sky!  Biggest score was Rag and Bone denim for miss 21’s bf, new!!   For 9.99.  Faint.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I caved a bought a animal print Longchamp yesterday on Poshmark, the bag just looked so nice!
> 
> Went thrifting today and I scored!  As my dad would say it was a shopper’s sky!  Biggest score was Rag and Bone denim for miss 21’s bf, new!!   For 9.99.  Faint.


Woah! Great scores. 
We need to see the LC bag as soon as possible.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! Great scores.
> We need to see the LC bag as soon as possible.


No worries I’ll post pics as soon as she arrives


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No worries I’ll post pics as soon as she arrives


Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  Going to church then out on dh’s boat!  First time taking ds Mr. 23 and special needs. Send us some good thoughts!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  Going to church then out on dh’s boat!  First time taking ds Mr. 23 and special needs. Send us some good thoughts!


Good thoughts on the way!
Hope you have fun.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  Going to church then out on dh’s boat!  First time taking ds Mr. 23 and special needs. Send us some good thoughts!


I have no doubts you will all have a wonderful Sunday, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I have no doubts you will all have a wonderful Sunday, Tomsmom!


Well... the boat’s engine quit before we even arrived at our destination we had to be towed back by the coast guard. So it wasn’t an uneventful day that’s for sure.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Well... the boat’s engine quit before we even arrived at our destination we had to be towed back by the coast guard. So it wasn’t an uneventful day that’s for sure.


This will become a funny memory, Tomsmom! Everyone will remember it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Well... the boat’s engine quit before we even arrived at our destination we had to be towed back by the coast guard. So it wasn’t an uneventful day that’s for sure.


I am with Mariapia - a memorable day for sure. 
Hope you had fun, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
Weatherwise we went from burning hell to the Flood. Weather can‘t do normal anymore. 
Office is in uproar - as usual.
I am thinking of my next bag order - also quite usual.
My stress level is pretty high at the moment - thinking of ordering 2 bags not only 1.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Weatherwise we went from burning hell to the Flood. Weather can‘t do normal anymore.
> Office is in uproar - as usual.
> I am thinking of my next bag order - also quite usual.
> My stress level is pretty high at the moment - thinking of ordering 2 bags not only 1.


Ughhhh I’m so sorry about the stress level. What bags are on your mind?


----------



## Clearblueskies

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4375476
> 
> Speedy waiting to go back to the city.
> There were St. Patrick guys in the underground. They wore kilts. Guess they were Scottish.


Your bag looks great, is this the 30 or 35?  How are you finding it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhhh I’m so sorry about the stress level. What bags are on your mind?


2 Massaccesi bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Clearblueskies said:


> Your bag looks great, is this the 30 or 35?  How are you finding it?


Thank you.
It‘s the 35. I like it a lot. It is very roomy, still lightweight and worryfree and I use it mainly for train rides.


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Aphrodite who might get a sibling, soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> 2 Massaccesi bags.


What colors?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> What colors?


One will be dark blue.
The other might be purple or mud.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> One will be dark blue.
> The other might be purple or mud.


Sounds nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sounds nice!


Hehe. Yes. But, I am probably the greediest person on the island.


----------



## Clearblueskies

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you.
> It‘s the 35. I like it a lot. It is very roomy, still lightweight and worryfree and I use it mainly for train rides.


Thanks  glad you’re pleased with it


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes. But, I am probably the greediest person on the island.


Lol!  You’re so funny


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> 2 Massaccesi bags.


Since you talked about an Italian designer, I knew who it was....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4501741
> 
> Miss Aphrodite who might get a sibling, soon.


Is she ok with this? Wouldn’t want any sibling rivalry. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes. But, I am probably the greediest person on the island.


Pot......meet kettle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Clearblueskies said:


> Thanks  glad you’re pleased with it


You are welcome. 
Hope I could help.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lol!  You’re so funny


I am only speaking the truth...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Since you talked about an Italian designer, I knew who it was....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Is she ok with this? Wouldn’t want any sibling rivalry. Lol.


Well, she has to live with it. Sibling rivalry is very healthy.  So bags do not think too much of themselves.


Murphy47 said:


> Pot......meet kettle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok everyone - purple or mud - this is the question.
Both leathers are pebbled, the purple leather is of the same quality like Miss Plum, the mud leather (Verona) is more like Miss Choc. If I compare these 2 bags, I like Verona leather (Miss Choc) better, because of its uneven and more natural colour saturation.
But - when I got Miss Plum I had a deep purple bag in mind, but the colour was not available at that point. And I already have a pretty brown rainbow.

So - purple or mud?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ok everyone - purple or mud - this is the question.
> Both leathers are pebbled, the purple leather is of the same quality like Miss Plum, the mud leather (Verona) is more like Miss Choc. If I compare these 2 bags, I like Verona leather (Miss Choc) better, because of its uneven and more natural colour saturation.
> But - when I got Miss Plum I had a deep purple bag in mind, but the colour was not available at that point. And I already have a pretty brown rainbow.
> 
> So - purple or mud?


I am a sucker for purple. Purple has my vote


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ok everyone - purple or mud - this is the question.
> Both leathers are pebbled, the purple leather is of the same quality like Miss Plum, the mud leather (Verona) is more like Miss Choc. If I compare these 2 bags, I like Verona leather (Miss Choc) better, because of its uneven and more natural colour saturation.
> But - when I got Miss Plum I had a deep purple bag in mind, but the colour was not available at that point. And I already have a pretty brown rainbow.
> 
> So - purple or mud?


Purple!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am a sucker for purple. Purple has my vote





Tomsmom said:


> Purple!!


Purple is one of my favorite colours, too. So I should probably go with purple. Hmmm. On the other hand I like to play safe with bag colours. 
Think I will think about this a while longer.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Purple is one of my favorite colours, too. So I should probably go with purple. Hmmm. On the other hand I like to play safe with bag colours.
> Think I will think about this a while longer.


Can you post pics of the two colours?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Can you post pics of the two colours?


Mud:


And here is the purple Aphrodite of another tpfer:


I think I take purple.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Mud:
> View attachment 4502428
> 
> And here is the purple Aphrodite of another tpfer:
> View attachment 4502429
> 
> I think I take purple.


Definitely purple.


----------



## Tomsmom

So she arrived yesterday in pristine condition!  Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mud:
> View attachment 4502428
> 
> And here is the purple Aphrodite of another tpfer:
> View attachment 4502429
> 
> I think I take purple.


Thank you, Ludmilla. I thought mud was some kind of grey, I don't know why.
Mud is a lovely colour but could be prone to colour transfer.
This purple is beautiful! Everyone votes for it!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4502519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she arrived yesterday in pristine condition!  Love it!


Wow! Congrats on your find, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Definitely purple.





Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. I thought mud was some kind of grey, I don't know why.
> Mud is a lovely colour but could be prone to colour transfer.
> This purple is beautiful! Everyone votes for it!


I might choose dark blue after all. 
I am on a blue kick...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4502519
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So she arrived yesterday in pristine condition!  Love it!


Pretty! Roar!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I might choose dark blue after all.
> I am on a blue kick...


I’m on a blue kick as well show us the blue.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Purple is one of my favorite colours, too. So I should probably go with purple. Hmmm. On the other hand I like to play safe with bag colours.
> Think I will think about this a while longer.



I have mud Verona and it is a perfect neutral.  I love it and I get compliments on the color a lot.  That swatch does not really show its beauty.  This photo that Odebdo posted back in 2017 shows its well and that is when I feel in love with it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m on a blue kick as well show us the blue.


I do not have a good pic of the blue. 


southernbelle43 said:


> I have mud Verona and it is a perfect neutral.  I love it and I get compliments on the color a lot.  That swatch does not really show its beauty.  This photo that Odebdo posted back in 2017 shows its well and that is when I feel in love with it.
> View attachment 4502689


Yes! I knew there was a Calista that made me think about mud. And @vink also seems totally in love with it. 
I am thinking about dark blue Verona. As I have a lot of brown bags.  I think someone had an Angelica in dark blue Verona that was really pretty as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Found it - bag was/is from msd_bags:


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I do not have a good pic of the blue.
> 
> Yes! I knew there was a Calista that made me think about mud. And @vink also seems totally in love with it.
> I am thinking about dark blue Verona. As I have a lot of brown bags.  I think someone had an Angelica in dark blue Verona that was really pretty as well.


 Any Verona is a winner!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Found it - bag was/is from msd_bags:
> View attachment 4502706


Gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Any Verona is a winner!


Haha. True. 
I really think I go with the blue one.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Found it - bag was/is from msd_bags:
> View attachment 4502706


I love, love it!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Found it - bag was/is from msd_bags:
> View attachment 4502706


Wait. I’m confused. It’s not brown. Lol. 
Looks beautiful. !!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wait. I’m confused. It’s not brown. Lol.
> Looks beautiful. !!!


I know. Seems like I am starting a blue rainbow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know. Seems like I am starting a blue rainbow.


I love blue! It goes with everything and can be worn all year round.
You will love it too, Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love blue! It goes with everything and can be worn all year round.
> You will love it too, Ludmilla


Hehe. You are all very bad enablers.


----------



## Tomsmom

Back in the Artsy


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4503408
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back in the Artsy


Lovely! How do you find the strap? Is it comfortable a friend of my sister wants to get one, but is still undecided.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! How do you find the strap? Is it comfortable a friend of my sister wants to get one, but is still undecided.


I don’t find it that uncomfortable, I believe the older models strap was quite stiff but they redesigned it I think so the strap is more flexible.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t find it that uncomfortable, I believe the older models strap was quite stiff but they redesigned it I think so the strap is more flexible.


Thank you! I will pass it on.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday everyone!
Lonely day at the office. Just me and the shredder...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!!  Sorry you’re so lonely Ludmilla, you still have us


----------



## Ludmilla

That‘s true!
With the ongoing changes at work I fear I will be lonely quite a lot in the future. 

On a happier note - I will probably order the Massaccesi bags today. My sister has made a decision. Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> That‘s true!
> With the ongoing changes at work I fear I will be lonely quite a lot in the future.
> 
> On a happier note - I will probably order the Massaccesi bags today. My sister has made a decision. Yay!


Show us the bag I want to see.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Show us the bag I want to see.


I was brave and ordered only one bag for me. As I was not really able to choose a colour for Aphrodite I decided that it was not the time to order. I shoukd wait until I know exactly what colour I want.

Ok I have ordered for me this bag (pic is from the website):


It is a Theia. Mine will be made with really dark blue suede leather, with gold hardware and with lilac lining and lilac contrast stitching. 
I am really excited about this one.

My sister is getting a little Athena (pic from website again):


Her bag is going to be Nappa leather in rose, with silver hardware and apple green lining.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I was brave and ordered only one bag for me. As I was not really able to choose a colour for Aphrodite I decided that it was not the time to order. I shoukd wait until I know exactly what colour I want.
> 
> Ok I have ordered for me this bag (pic is from the website):
> View attachment 4504640
> 
> It is a Theia. Mine will be made with really dark blue suede leather, with gold hardware and with lilac lining and lilac contrast stitching.
> I am really excited about this one.
> 
> My sister is getting a little Athena (pic from website again):
> View attachment 4504641
> 
> Her bag is going to be Nappa leather in rose, with silver hardware and apple green lining.



Sounds beautiful!!  Great choices!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I was brave and ordered only one bag for me. As I was not really able to choose a colour for Aphrodite I decided that it was not the time to order. I shoukd wait until I know exactly what colour I want.
> 
> Ok I have ordered for me this bag (pic is from the website):
> View attachment 4504640
> 
> It is a Theia. Mine will be made with really dark blue suede leather, with gold hardware and with lilac lining and lilac contrast stitching.
> I am really excited about this one.
> 
> My sister is getting a little Athena (pic from website again):
> View attachment 4504641
> 
> Her bag is going to be Nappa leather in rose, with silver hardware and apple green lining.


Wow! I love both!
How long does it take to have them made?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sounds beautiful!!  Great choices!


Thank you!  Hopefully they turn out like I imagine them.


Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love both!
> How long does it take to have them made?


Thank you!
I have no idea how long it takes. 2 months?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I was brave and ordered only one bag for me. As I was not really able to choose a colour for Aphrodite I decided that it was not the time to order. I shoukd wait until I know exactly what colour I want.
> 
> Ok I have ordered for me this bag (pic is from the website):
> View attachment 4504640
> 
> It is a Theia. Mine will be made with really dark blue suede leather, with gold hardware and with lilac lining and lilac contrast stitching.
> I am really excited about this one.
> 
> My sister is getting a little Athena (pic from website again):
> View attachment 4504641
> 
> Her bag is going to be Nappa leather in rose, with silver hardware and apple green lining.


I love both of these.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  Hopefully they turn out like I imagine them.
> 
> Thank you!
> I have no idea how long it takes. 2 months?


I have just looked at their site. It's much easier  to use  than the first time I looked....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I love both of these.


Thank you. 


Mariapia said:


> I have just looked at their site. It's much easier  to use  than the first time I looked....


Yes, their web shop has improved. I still order via mail, though.


----------



## Mariapia

I am still waiting for a reply from Kerstin Adolphson...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am still waiting for a reply from Kerstin Adolphson...


Ugh. She is taking her time... wanted to ask you abour your saddle bag project.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Aphrodite is keeping me company at the office. And she is traveling with me to the country.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. She is taking her time... wanted to ask you abour your saddle bag project.


There are not that many on the market, Ludmilla. I am talking about bags in natural leather like your Bree.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There are not that many on the market, Ludmilla. I am talking about bags in natural leather like your Bree.


Yes. This is difficult. I was searching for a saddle bag myself and did not found any.


Bree has one, too. I do not like the fabric steap. But you can get one in leather, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

My best friend at the office at the moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Aphrodite is keeping me company at the office. And she is traveling with me to the country.
> View attachment 4505527


Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

I overheated Otto the Shredder. 
Time to take a break on tpf.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. This is difficult. I was searching for a saddle bag myself and did not found any.
> View attachment 4505548
> 
> Bree has one, too. I do not like the fabric steap. But you can get one in leather, too.


Wow! Thank you, Ludmilla ! I am rushing to their site right now..
As for the shredder, I need one... So many things that I want to get rid of...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. This is difficult. I was searching for a saddle bag myself and did not found any.
> View attachment 4505548
> 
> Bree has one, too. I do not like the fabric steap. But you can get one in leather, too.


It's me again.... I haven't seen the bag on the Bree site. Maybe there is another one that sells the brand.
Editing my post....
I have found the bag on Wardow.... €399..   
Expensive...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's me again.... I haven't seen the bag on the Bree site. Maybe there is another one that sells the brand.
> Editing my post....
> I have found the bag on Wardow.... €399..
> Expensive...


Yes. Bag is expensive.  
I might go on sale in the future.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Bag is expensive.
> I might go on sale in the future.


Sometimes ()I think I am crazy..
I have lots of bags and I am still looking for another one... that's why I didn't want to spend that much on a bag I might find too heavy or too small when I receive it.
€400  is a lot of money when you are not sure you will carry it.
On the other hand, I saw lovely bags that cost less than €100  and I say to myself " €100 for a leather bag, there must be something wrong here."
Crazy, definitely!
The two bags cost €100 and are from 
www.paulmarius.fr


----------



## Mariapia

Completely different..... Here is the most beautiful bag I have seen.... 
Big sigh!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4505656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely different..... Here is the most beautiful bag I have seen....
> Big sigh!


That color is so rich !  Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That color is so rich !  Love it!


I should sell ALL my bags to get that one ...
Hard to get, even if you have the money.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I should sell ALL my bags to get that one ...
> Hard to get, even if you have the money.


I think of that price practically fall of my chair, I can only imagine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4505632
> View attachment 4505633
> 
> Sometimes ()I think I am crazy..
> I have lots of bags and I am still looking for another one... that's why I didn't want to spend that much on a bag I might find too heavy or too small when I receive it.
> €400  is a lot of money when you are not sure you will carry it.
> On the other hand, I saw lovely bags that cost less than €100  and I say to myself " €100 for a leather bag, there must be something wrong here."
> Crazy, definitely!
> The two bags cost €100 and are from
> www.paulmarius.fr


You are correct. 400€ is a lot of money, if you do not know if you carry the bag.
The Bree bag is not very heavy - their leather is quite thin. 
I like the first of those two bags a lot?


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4505656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely different..... Here is the most beautiful bag I have seen....
> Big sigh!


Is this H? If so - much prettier than B or K. Love it!
(I do not think that you would be happy if you sell all of your bags. You like variety. )


----------



## Ludmilla

LC is changing the LP Cuir bags.
Positive:
Obviously sturdier leather. We might not see corner wear so fast.
Gunmetal hardware. Yay! Gold would be even nicer. 
Negativ:
No more horses on the lining (huge boooo from my side )
Shoulder strap - it is broader now (), but is has „Longchamp“ in huge letters on it (). 
I will need to check out at the boutique.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are correct. 400€ is a lot of money, if you do not know if you carry the bag.
> The Bree bag is not very heavy - their leather is quite thin.
> I like the first of those two bags a lot?
> It's called the Vagabond...
> Is this H? If so - much prettier than B or K. Love it!
> (I do not think that you would be happy if you sell all of your bags. You like variety. )


Yes, it's Hermès. The 24/24 bag.... I haven't seen it in real life but I love it.


Ludmilla said:


> LC is changing the LP Cuir bags.
> Positive:
> Obviously sturdier leather. We might not see corner wear so fast.
> Gunmetal hardware. Yay! Gold would be even nicer.
> Negativ:
> No more horses on the lining (huge boooo from my side )
> Shoulder strap - it is broader now (), but is has „Longchamp“ in huge letters on it ().
> I will need to check out at the boutique.


Seems promising, except for the huge ad on the strap!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I was brave and ordered only one bag for me. As I was not really able to choose a colour for Aphrodite I decided that it was not the time to order. I shoukd wait until I know exactly what colour I want.
> 
> Ok I have ordered for me this bag (pic is from the website):
> View attachment 4504640
> 
> It is a Theia. Mine will be made with really dark blue suede leather, with gold hardware and with lilac lining and lilac contrast stitching.
> I am really excited about this one.
> 
> My sister is getting a little Athena (pic from website again):
> View attachment 4504641
> 
> Her bag is going to be Nappa leather in rose, with silver hardware and apple green lining.


You are going to love the Theia. It is my second favorite of the MM bags and it is very underrated.  IT is so easy to carry; it just folds into your body and you hardly know it is there. I don't have a little Athena, but those who do love it as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, it's Hermès. The 24/24 bag.... I haven't seen it in real life but I love it.
> 
> Seems promising, except for the huge ad on the strap!


It‘s lovely. But, way out of my price range. 
I think the new LC strap is a huge no.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> You are going to love the Theia. It is my second favorite of the MM bags and it is very underrated.  IT is so easy to carry; it just folds into your body and you hardly know it is there. I don't have a little Athena, but those who do love it as well.


Yes, I hope I love the Theia.  I am not really used to bags without handles. We will see.
The Athena would not work for me. I am not into structured bags. But, my sister is. So she should be happy.


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4505656
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Completely different..... Here is the most beautiful bag I have seen....
> Big sigh!


I like this one. 

Beautiful rich deep colour.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
No new bag for me at the moment.. So let's take out one that's waiting in the closet ....
Here is my old Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4506533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> No new bag for me at the moment.. So let's take out one that's waiting in the closet ....
> Here is my old Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon bag.



Shopping your closet is a great way to pull out favorites!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Shopping your closet is a great way to pull out favorites!


True, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4506533
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> No new bag for me at the moment.. So let's take out one that's waiting in the closet ....
> Here is my old Marc by Marc Jacobs nylon bag.





Tomsmom said:


> Shopping your closet is a great way to pull out favorites!


Wonderful bag, Mariapia.
When I shop my closet I often find stuff I have completely forgotten.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Wonderful bag, Mariapia.
> When I shop my closet I often find stuff I have completely forgotten.


Me too, Ludmilla 
There are also " old" bags I remember and cannot find anywhere.
I must have given them away.
I remember that lady going abroad and asking me if I had any clothes and accessories she could bring to a few families she knew there.
Maybe the bags I am looking for are on a faraway continent....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Ludmilla
> There are also " old" bags I remember and cannot find anywhere.
> I must have given them away.
> I remember that lady going abroad and asking me if I had any clothes and accessories she could bring to a few families she knew there.
> Maybe the bags I am looking for are on a faraway continent....


It is somehow fun to imagine that our bags might have great adventures far away now instead of sitting in our wardrobes.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Me too, Ludmilla
> There are also " old" bags I remember and cannot find anywhere.
> I must have given them away.
> I remember that lady going abroad and asking me if I had any clothes and accessories she could bring to a few families she knew there.
> Maybe the bags I am looking for are on a faraway continent....


I just gave away 2 bags to favorite co workers, one was my thrifted Balenciaga
That I dyed. My friend was jumping up and down and hugging me I was so happy for her.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I just gave away 2 bags to favorite co workers, one was my thrifted Balenciaga
> That I dyed. My friend was jumping up and down and hugging me I was so happy for her.


That is so sweet of you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is somehow fun to imagine that our bags might have great adventures far away now instead of sitting in our wardrobes.


True ! 
A bout ten years ago a very good friend of mine wanted to buy a bag for her daughter's wedding in Australia.
I tried to talk her out of it and offered to lend her one of my bags.
She was so scared something might happen to it that she flatly refused.
I was disappointed.  First because she would buy a bag that she would probably wear only once and second, because my bag had no chance to travel to Australia...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I just gave away 2 bags to favorite co workers, one was my thrifted Balenciaga
> That I dyed. My friend was jumping up and down and hugging me I was so happy for her.


 wonderful present! I imagine her jumping and down!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> wonderful present! I imagine her jumping and down!


She was so happy!  She ran to her car to move into her new bag. It made me so happy that she was happy you know?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> She was so happy!  She ran to her car to move into her new bag. It made me so happy that she was happy you know?


Of course! Your Bal is in good hands!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> She was so happy!  She ran to her car to move into her new bag. It made me so happy that she was happy you know?


The joy of giving is the greatest joy of all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I just gave away 2 bags to favorite co workers, one was my thrifted Balenciaga
> That I dyed. My friend was jumping up and down and hugging me I was so happy for her.


That is really kind of you. 
I gifted some bags to friends as well and I am always happy when I see them carrying those bags. Your friend must have been very happy. 


southernbelle43 said:


> The joy of giving is the greatest joy of all!


So true!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> True !
> A bout ten years ago a very good friend of mine wanted to buy a bag for her daughter's wedding in Australia.
> I tried to talk her out of it and offered to lend her one of my bags.
> She was so scared something might happen to it that she flatly refused.
> I was disappointed.  First because she would buy a bag that she would probably wear only once and second, because my bag had no chance to travel to Australia...


Australia!  Your bag would have traveled almost around the world! 
People are weird sometimes.  But, I guess your friend knows how much you love your bags and so she was really scared to damage it and give you grief about it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
Since Friday my throat is sore. The tonsillitis kind of sore. 
Have to decide if I see the doctor tomorrow or return to the big city and go to the office.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Australia!  Your bag would have traveled almost around the world!
> People are weird sometimes.  But, I guess your friend knows how much you love your bags and so she was really scared to damage it and give you grief about it.


I wouldn't have been scared at all. She is a very cautious lady and on the other hand, ,even if something serious had happened to my bag , I would have found another one...


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Since Friday my throat is sore. The tonsillitis kind of sore.
> Have to decide if I see the doctor tomorrow or return to the big city and go to the office.


Oh dear! Try to have some honey today and if I your throat is still painful tomorrow, go to the doctor's.
The office can wait...


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Since Friday my throat is sore. The tonsillitis kind of sore.
> Have to decide if I see the doctor tomorrow or return to the big city and go to the office.


A teaspoon of salt in warm water is what I gargle everyday. Kills germs from the ear nose and throat area. 

If I have something coming on I will gargle the warm salty water 6 to 8 times per day. Works a treat for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> Since Friday my throat is sore. The tonsillitis kind of sore.
> Have to decide if I see the doctor tomorrow or return to the big city and go to the office.



Oh no, hopefully it’s not serious, I hope you feel better!

Happy Sunday!!  Going to church then I have a motorcycle riding lesson.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I wouldn't have been scared at all. She is a very cautious lady and on the other hand, ,even if something serious had happened to my bag , I would have found another one...
> 
> Oh dear! Try to have some honey today and if I your throat is still painful tomorrow, go to the doctor's.
> The office can wait...


I am the same like you when it comes to my bags. I am not scared that someone might damage them - because I have enough and I will always find another one.


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> A teaspoon of salt in warm water is what I gargle everyday. Kills germs from the ear nose and throat area.
> 
> If I have something coming on I will gargle the warm salty water 6 to 8 times per day. Works a treat for me.


Hehe. Unfortunately, when I am speaking about a „sore throat“ it is the real deal. With swollen, inflamed, even sanious tonsils. Salt water does not help here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no, hopefully it’s not serious, I hope you feel better!
> 
> Happy Sunday!!  Going to church then I have a motorcycle riding lesson.


Sounds like you had a nice Sunday! How went your motorcycle lesson?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
Marcie and I at the doctor. Well, well. Someone has her notorious tonsillitis. Got antibiotics and I am off from work the whole week.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4508306
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> Marcie and I at the doctor. Well, well. Someone has her notorious tonsillitis. Got antibiotics and I am off from work the whole week.


Beautiful Marcie!  I hope the antibiotics kick in super fast and you’re feeling better!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Unfortunately, when I am speaking about a „sore throat“ it is the real deal. With swollen, inflamed, even sanious tonsils. Salt water does not help here.


Have a good rest at home, Ludmilla !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Marcie!  I hope the antibiotics kick in super fast and you’re feeling better!





Mariapia said:


> Have a good rest at home, Ludmilla !


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Narnanz

On a small staycation...so Cheers Everyone!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> On a small staycation...so Cheers Everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508951


How cool! Have a good time and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Narnanz

Ive mostly been doing this.


----------



## Mariapia

To day I am carrying an oldie I didn't remember I still had....
Meet Ms Yamamoto, from Japan
Nothing fancy, just fabric and leather....
And my Paul Smith sunglasses...


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Ive mostly been doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508973
> View attachment 4508975
> View attachment 4508978
> View attachment 4508981
> View attachment 4508982
> View attachment 4508983


You’re doing a lot of work, enjoy the staycation!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4509006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To day I am carrying an oldie I didn't remember I still had....
> Meet Ms Yamamoto, from Japan
> Nothing fancy, just fabric and leather....
> And my Paul Smith sunglasses...


Cool bag and nice sunnies!


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> On a small staycation...so Cheers Everyone!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508951


But where is you bag??


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ive mostly been doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508973
> View attachment 4508975
> View attachment 4508978
> View attachment 4508981
> View attachment 4508982
> View attachment 4508983


This is one busy staycation. 
I really love your garden!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4509006
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To day I am carrying an oldie I didn't remember I still had....
> Meet Ms Yamamoto, from Japan
> Nothing fancy, just fabric and leather....
> And my Paul Smith sunglasses...


Lovely! You are shopping the very back of your closet. 
Reminds me that I really need to clean out my clothes.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> But where is you bag??


Hehe. I am missing the bag, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Nut Marcie and I adventured to the local bookstore today. It is 5 minutes from our home, so I thought it was ok for a sicky like me to go there. Good grief. I was completely exhausted after that. At least I found 2 books.


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> But where is you bag??


Taking the opportunity to give my main wallet/purse by Konev a mini rehab.  So she was in my room drying after having a redeye. 
Am playing around with handbag straps so will have a pic up soon to get your opinions on it . Not sure if a strap goes with a bag. But its 6am here in NZ , so will have to wait for daylight.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nut Marcie and I adventured to the local bookstore today. It is 5 minutes from our home, so I thought it was ok for a sicky like me to go there. Good grief. I was completely exhausted after that. At least I found 2 books.


Probably the side effects of the antibiotics, Ludmilla. 
Are you feeling a little better tonight?



Narnanz said:


> Taking the opportunity to give my main wallet/purse by Konev a mini rehab.  So she was in my room drying after having a redeye.
> Am playing around with handbag straps so will have a pic up soon to get your opinions on it . Not sure if a strap goes with a bag. But its 6am here in NZ , so will have to wait for daylight.


Funny! I did the same thing today... played with bag straps..


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...choice one and two...not sure either of them match that well.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Ok...choice one and two...not sure either of them match that well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509287
> View attachment 4509288


Both straps are lovely, narnanz,  and so is your bag
For that bag, I would choose the first strap.


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Both straps are lovely, narnanz,  and so is your bag
> For that bag, I would choose the first strap.


yeah was thinking that...the colours of the big flowers match the map print a little better.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Ok...choice one and two...not sure either of them match that well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509287
> View attachment 4509288


Although I agree that both straps are lovely, I also agree with you that neither really matches that well. The bag itself is so lovely, it really stands on its own.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Ive mostly been doing this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4508973
> View attachment 4508975
> View attachment 4508978
> View attachment 4508981
> View attachment 4508982
> View attachment 4508983


How lovely your flowers are!


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...still got so much to do...this area has been neglected for months...I just did not want to look at it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Probably the side effects of the antibiotics, Ludmilla.
> Are you feeling a little better tonight?
> 
> 
> Funny! I did the same thing today... played with bag straps..


Might be the antibiotics or I am just tired thanks to the tonsillitis.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ok...choice one and two...not sure either of them match that well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509287
> View attachment 4509288


I am with Southernbelle - I think the straps would be prettier on a bag without print. But, I am a bit biased as I always shy away from mixing (different) prints.
Your straps are nice! Where did you get them?


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ok...still got so much to do...this area has been neglected for months...I just did not want to look at it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4509443
> View attachment 4509444
> View attachment 4509455
> View attachment 4509457


You will make it!


----------



## Narnanz

Giving myself the day off tomorrow and then back at it friday... Still have two large climbing roses to prune and one has monster thorns.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> I am with Southernbelle - I think the straps would be prettier on a bag without print. But, I am a bit biased as I always shy away from mixing (different) prints.
> Your straps are nice! Where did you get them?


I had a credit to spend at NZ Sale , but they are an Australian firm called Spencer and Rutherford.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I had a credit to spend at NZ Sale , but they are an Australian firm called Spencer and Rutherford.


They are very pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Marcie and I stealing WiFi.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4510734
> 
> Marcie and I stealing WiFi.


Ms Marcie is a real wonder.
How are you today, Ludmilla ?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4510734
> 
> Marcie and I stealing WiFi.


Beautiful!  How are you feeling?

Today I took a mental health day from work and I’m going to the beach with Miss 21 and Miss 13.  Yayyy!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4510734
> 
> Marcie and I stealing WiFi.


That is a lovely leather.  Tell us about the Marcie. Is it heavy?  Does it have a wide opening?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ms Marcie is a real wonder.
> How are you today, Ludmilla ?


Thank you!
It is getting better. But, received several messages from colleagues today that made me long for several mental health days. 


Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!  How are you feeling?
> 
> Today I took a mental health day from work and I’m going to the beach with Miss 21 and Miss 13.  Yayyy!!


Haha. Totally stealing the idea of mental health day from you.  Love this.
On the tonsillitis side I am feeling better.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a lovely leather.  Tell us about the Marcie. Is it heavy?  Does it have a wide opening?


I. Love. Marcie. 
I think it is my favorite bag. I love all the details like stitching and handles. And the leather is like MM pebbled indestructible.
The opening is wide as the zipper unhinges.
For my daily work needs it is a tad bit small - my MM Selene or Aphrodite fill the bill better. I have the large Marcie, too. But that bag is way too large and it has no shoulder strap. Actually, I got MM Aphrodite as a Marcie stand-in for work days.
It can be heavy. The handles are adding to the weight. Still. I love that bag. I adore the round shape and can even forgive the dull khaki lining.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I. Love. Marcie.
> I think it is my favorite bag. I love all the details like stitching and handles. And the leather is like MM pebbled indestructible.
> The opening is wide as the zipper unhinges.
> For my daily work needs it is a tad bit small - my MM Selene or Aphrodite fill the bill better. I have the large Marcie, too. But that bag is way too large and it has no shoulder strap. Actually, I got MM Aphrodite as a Marcie stand-in for work days.
> It can be heavy. The handles are adding to the weight. Still. I love that bag. I adore the round shape and can even forgive the dull khaki lining.


Thank you for taking time to share this.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I. Love. Marcie.
> I think it is my favorite bag. I love all the details like stitching and handles. And the leather is like MM pebbled indestructible.
> The opening is wide as the zipper unhinges.
> For my daily work needs it is a tad bit small - my MM Selene or Aphrodite fill the bill better. I have the large Marcie, too. But that bag is way too large and it has no shoulder strap. Actually, I got MM Aphrodite as a Marcie stand-in for work days.
> It can be heavy. The handles are adding to the weight. Still. I love that bag. I adore the round shape and can even forgive the dull khaki lining.


As much as we love our bags, there is no such thing as the perfect bag...
Either too big or too small, or too heavy etc
That's why we have so many..


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you for taking time to share this.


Hehe. You are welcome.
I not only love staring at and wearing my Marcie - I also love to talk about her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As much as we love our bags, there is no such thing as the perfect bag...
> Either too big or too small, or too heavy etc
> That's why we have so many..


This is unfortunately true.
If Marcie had the size of Aphrodite and the same weight as now, I would get a Marcie rainbow, though. Therefore, it is good that she is not perfect, because I would go bankrupt.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> As much as we love our bags, there is no such thing as the perfect bag...
> Either too big or too small, or too heavy etc
> That's why we have so many..


Actually every bag that arrives is the perfect bag.  Until the next one comes


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Actually every bag that arrives is the perfect bag.  Until the next one comes


So true, southernbelle, it's a disaster!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> So true, southernbelle, it's a disaster!


It really is. But thank goodness all of the TPF folks understand.  Wouldn't it be horrible if we had no place to showcase our lovelies because I assure you there is no one in my family, my social groups or my city who would understand.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> It really is. But thank goodness all of the TPF folks understand.  Wouldn't it be horrible if we had no place to showcase our lovelies because I assure you there is no one in my family, my social groups or my city who would understand.


You're absolutely right. 
The day I found TPF, my life changed!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> You're absolutely right.
> The day I found TPF, my life changed!


Me too and my wallet went flat!


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Me too and my wallet went flat!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Happy Friday!  We had a great time at the beach until miss 13 scared the crap out of me and went in the water without telling me I thought she was snatched by someone. Just as I was about to get help she showed up all like what??  What could be possibly be wrong?  Kids...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Happy Friday!  We had a great time at the beach until miss 13 scared the crap out of me and went in the water without telling me I thought she was snatched by someone. Just as I was about to get help she showed up all like what??  What could be possibly be wrong?  Kids...


Indeed. Kids. 
Hopefully your heart rate has returned to normal. 
Just dropped youngest D back at college. She got food poisoning from something she ate on the trip. Rough two days.
Home safe and sound. Exhausted though.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Happy Friday!  We had a great time at the beach until miss 13 scared the crap out of me and went in the water without telling me I thought she was snatched by someone. Just as I was about to get help she showed up all like what??  What could be possibly be wrong?  Kids...


Oh my gosh. Thanks to God she is OK.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Happy Friday!  We had a great time at the beach until miss 13 scared the crap out of me and went in the water without telling me I thought she was snatched by someone. Just as I was about to get help she showed up all like what??  What could be possibly be wrong?  Kids...



Glad, she is ok!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Indeed. Kids.
> Hopefully your heart rate has returned to normal.
> Just dropped youngest D back at college. She got food poisoning from something she ate on the trip. Rough two days.
> Home safe and sound. Exhausted though.


Murphy! Glad to see you posting! I started wondering where you are.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Indeed. Kids.
> Hopefully your heart rate has returned to normal.
> Just dropped youngest D back at college. She got food poisoning from something she ate on the trip. Rough two days.
> Home safe and sound. Exhausted though.


Hey Murphy!  I hope your daughter is as good as new, that really stinks to get food poisoning poor girl.

Happy Saturday!  Today our local Sal Val is having half off everything, yayyy!!  Yes I am going


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Hey Murphy!  I hope your daughter is as good as new, that really stinks to get food poisoning poor girl.
> 
> Happy Saturday!  Today our local Sal Val is having half off everything, yayyy!!  Yes I am going


I don’t know what Sal Val is but 50%off is always irrésistible!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I don’t know what Sal Val is but 50%off is always irrésistible!


I think it means Salvation Army thrift store. 
D is better. She went out shopping and came home with new stuff for her apartment so she must be feeling better. 
Happy Caturday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I don’t know what Sal Val is but 50%off is always irrésistible!


Yes Salvation Army .  I did pretty well very pretty Coach bag and some designer denim  for my girls .


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think it means Salvation Army thrift store.
> D is better. She went out shopping and came home with new stuff for her apartment so she must be feeling better.
> Happy Caturday!


Food poisoning is awful.Happened to me twice abroad. Even more frightening!
Glad your daughter is better, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday !!  Off to church then produce/farmers market with miss 21 and 18.  I hope everyone’s day is peaceful!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Sunday! All well here. 
Well except the washing machine died mid laundry. It sort of works but off to get new one before I have wet towels or jeans on the floor. 
Cutting into my bag fund


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday! All well here.
> Well except the washing machine died mid laundry. It sort of works but off to get new one before I have wet towels or jeans on the floor.
> Cutting into my bag fund


Oh no !  Appliances can be so frustrating ! Hopefully your bag fund won’t take a big hit.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday! All well here.
> Well except the washing machine died mid laundry. It sort of works but off to get new one before I have wet towels or jeans on the floor.
> Cutting into my bag fund


Yuck, I know we have to do it, but why does it always hurt so much to have to spend money on household appliances....as we sit here ordering a hot water heater!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday! All well here.
> Well except the washing machine died mid laundry. It sort of works but off to get new one before I have wet towels or jeans on the floor.
> Cutting into my bag fund


Oh dear! Cannot it be fixed, Murphy?
How old is it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, as Ludmilla would say, I took out that oldie from the very back of my closet....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4513924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, as Ludmilla would say, I took out that oldie from the very back of my closet....


What a great bag!  Love it


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4513924
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, as Ludmilla would say, I took out that oldie from the very back of my closet....


And it is very pretty! What brand is it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday! All well here.
> Well except the washing machine died mid laundry. It sort of works but off to get new one before I have wet towels or jeans on the floor.
> Cutting into my bag fund


Huge booo for the washing mashine.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> What a great bag!  Love it


Thank you, Tomsmom


Ludmilla said:


> And it is very pretty! What brand is it?


No brand, only vera pella ( genuine leather) and made in Italy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom
> 
> No brand, only vera pella ( genuine leather) and made in Italy.


It is pretty - this is the only thing that counts.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Cannot it be fixed, Murphy?
> How old is it?


They springs holding the tub rusted. As did the entire bottoms. Hubbie installing new ones as we speak.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> They springs holding the tub rusted. As did the entire bottoms. Hubbie installing new ones as we speak.


Is your bag fund safe?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> They springs holding the tub rusted. As did the entire bottoms. Hubbie installing new ones as we speak.


Good job,Murphy! 
Your husband will save the washing machine, I am sure
And your bag fund will be safe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!
I am back at the office. Still dramas going on. Do you remember my last terror boss I had? The tsar? Well, I think he gets a good companion with my newest one.
We can put up the dartboard again at the Happy Mackerel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They springs holding the tub rusted. As did the entire bottoms. Hubbie installing new ones as we speak.


Yay! This sounds good. Hubbys that are able to do such stuff are the best!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> I am back at the office. Still dramas going on. Do you remember my last terror boss I had? The tsar? Well, I think he gets a good companion with my newest one.
> We can put up the dartboard again at the Happy Mackerel.


I’ll bring the darts!!  

Happy Tuesday, today is my last day of summer session, then I’m off until September 3.  Yayyy!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Cannot it be fixed, Murphy?
> How old is it?


They springs holding the tub rusted. As did the entire bottom.
Hubbie installing new ones as we speak.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> I am back at the office. Still dramas going on. Do you remember my last terror boss I had? The tsar? Well, I think he gets a good companion with my newest one.
> We can put up the dartboard again at the Happy Mackerel.


well boo on mean bosses. I am dusting off the dartboard as I write this. 
Bag fund not safe. But that’s ok. Have already started new one. 
Clean clothes are a bonus. Had to be done. No way to fix rust.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> I am back at the office. Still dramas going on. Do you remember my last terror boss I had? The tsar? Well, I think he gets a good companion with my newest one.
> We can put up the dartboard again at the Happy Mackerel.


Oh no!
But how is that possible?
I understand why I will never be a boss ... The big shots will never choose me.
They seem to prefer the bullies!
Hold on, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, here is what I have just found in town. Yes, I know.... it's black....
But lightweight and Italian made.
No brand anywhere..
Went from 125€ to 75..
I will take it out tomorrow as I will have lunch with two ex colleagues in a village I know nothing about, except that it's about 50 km from my place.  A four hour train ride ( two trains) ....Round trip but still..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4514814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is what I have just found in town. Yes, I know.... it's black....
> But lightweight and Italian made.
> No brand anywhere..
> Went from 125€ to 75..
> I will take it out tomorrow as I will have lunch with two ex colleagues in a village I know nothing about, except that it's about 50 km from my place.  A four hour train ride ( two trains) ....Round trip but still..


Beautiful bag!  Love the rivers!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag!  Love the rivers!


Thank you, Tomsmom.
I loved the rivets that's why I bought the bag..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> I loved the rivets that's why I bought the bag..


Soo edgy! Like Stevie Nicks.


----------



## Narnanz

Hey my wonderful handbag lovers...can you see a difference between these two pictures.
I found a leather bag for $3 and just gave her a clean and condition x 3. Shes not black but a charcoal colour so didnt want to dye her. Think I can get away with it?  The time of day to take the photos didnt help either so not a very good before picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’ll bring the darts!!
> 
> Happy Tuesday, today is my last day of summer session, then I’m off until September 3.  Yayyy!


Yay! I envy you so much!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> They springs holding the tub rusted. As did the entire bottom.
> Hubbie installing new ones as we speak.
> 
> well boo on mean bosses. I am dusting off the dartboard as I write this.
> Bag fund not safe. But that’s ok. Have already started new one.
> Clean clothes are a bonus. Had to be done. No way to fix rust.





Mariapia said:


> Oh no!
> But how is that possible?
> I understand why I will never be a boss ... The big shots will never choose me.
> They seem to prefer the bullies!
> Hold on, Ludmilla.


Well, I guess I am just lucky. 
I am not sure how they choose bosses, but the system sucks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4514814
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, here is what I have just found in town. Yes, I know.... it's black....
> But lightweight and Italian made.
> No brand anywhere..
> Went from 125€ to 75..
> I will take it out tomorrow as I will have lunch with two ex colleagues in a village I know nothing about, except that it's about 50 km from my place.  A four hour train ride ( two trains) ....Round trip but still..


Hey! This sounds like you are having quite an adventure today. Hope you have tons of fun. 
I like your new bag. Very edgy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Hey my wonderful handbag lovers...can you see a difference between these two pictures.
> I found a leather bag for $3 and just gave her a clean and condition x 3. Shes not black but a charcoal colour so didnt want to dye her. Think I can get away with it?  The time of day to take the photos didnt help either so not a very good before picture.
> View attachment 4515300
> View attachment 4515301


I think it is a very pretty back. In my eyes it is not totally black.


----------



## Murphy47

Not to worry ladies, bag fund is alive and well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Not to worry ladies, bag fund is alive and well.


Oh I love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not to worry ladies, bag fund is alive and well.


I am happy to hear (and see). 
Gorgeous summer bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Hey my wonderful handbag lovers...can you see a difference between these two pictures.
> I found a leather bag for $3 and just gave her a clean and condition x 3. Shes not black but a charcoal colour so didnt want to dye her. Think I can get away with it?  The time of day to take the photos didnt help either so not a very good before picture.
> View attachment 4515300
> View attachment 4515301


Good job. Narnanz! It looks like new!


Murphy47 said:


> Not to worry ladies, bag fund is alive and well.


Wow, Murphy!
Lovely new bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok I need some nerve settling. I’m ready to use Hermes. I think. I’m in my Artsy right now and  you know I love that bag. We’re going on vacation next week. Do I stay in the Artsy or break out the Picotin?  I’m nervous to use her lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I need some nerve settling. I’m ready to use Hermes. I think. I’m in my Artsy right now and  you know I love that bag. We’re going on vacation next week. Do I stay in the Artsy or break out the Picotin?  I’m nervous to use her lol!


I understand. 
For vacation time I only use bags that work definitely for me. I do not want to get stuck with a bag that might offer some difficulties wearing it. Also, I take bags that are easily replaced and not too expensive. On vacations there can happen something. 
Most of the time I am traveling with Le Pliage/Cuir, because I can fold them and sneak in a second bag. 
I would not use the H bag. You could use the H for church as a first outing to get a feeling for the bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I need some nerve settling. I’m ready to use Hermes. I think. I’m in my Artsy right now and  you know I love that bag. We’re going on vacation next week. Do I stay in the Artsy or break out the Picotin?  I’m nervous to use her lol!


I totally agree with Ludmilla. She said it all.
I never take an expensive bag when on vacation. My Le Pliage is my only travel companion.
I understand you would like to use your Picotin ( and so would Iif I had just bought one) but I would be much too worried....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I understand.
> For vacation time I only use bags that work definitely for me. I do not want to get stuck with a bag that might offer some difficulties wearing it. Also, I take bags that are easily replaced and not too expensive. On vacations there can happen something.
> Most of the time I am traveling with Le Pliage/Cuir, because I can fold them and sneak in a second bag.
> I would not use the H bag. You could use the H for church as a first outing to get a feeling for the bag.



Thank you both for the input. I won’t use the Picotin for vacation, I’ll be back soon enough and have the chance to break her out. The leather smell is amazing on that bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I was in my hall closet (and lucky to make it out unscathed...lol). Found my Longchamp le pliage in Bilberry. It’s a contender for vacation. First world problems...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So I was in my hall closet (and lucky to make it out unscathed...lol). Found my Longchamp le pliage in Bilberry. It’s a contender for vacation. First world problems...


This is a perfect vacation bag! 
Hehe. We all have those first world bag problems here.


----------



## Tomsmom

I was telling dh last night of my changing bag/vacation dilemma and he laughed and laughed.  It really was a funny conversation.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I was in my hall closet (and lucky to make it out unscathed...lol). Found my Longchamp le pliage in Bilberry. It’s a contender for vacation. First world problems...


Perfect, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I was telling dh last night of my changing bag/vacation dilemma and he laughed and laughed.  It really was a funny conversation.


Ah wenn. Men. They just do not understand.


----------



## Narnanz

Why is it the smallest cuts hurt the most. Instant Kiwi paper cuts are the worst sometimes. The cut was from the edge of the ticket shown.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Why is it the smallest cuts hurt the most. Instant Kiwi paper cuts are the worst sometimes. The cut was from the edge of the ticket shown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517025
> View attachment 4517026


Ouch! I tend to cut my fingers on paper, too.
Yes, this hurts!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!
Ready to travel back to the country with my favorite travel buddies. 


Now I just have to survive the next 5,5 hours at the office.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Ready to travel back to the country with my favorite travel buddies.
> View attachment 4517091
> 
> Now I just have to survive the next 5,5 hours at the office.


Love Longchamp LPs...they are such great bags for travel...my Neo was so handy as it had the long strap.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Ready to travel back to the country with my favorite travel buddies.
> View attachment 4517091
> 
> Now I just have to survive the next 5,5 hours at the office.


You will survive, Ludmilla. Thinking about the coming weekend and its perspectives will help you ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Love Longchamp LPs...they are such great bags for travel...my Neo was so handy as it had the long strap.


Yes they are!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You will survive, Ludmilla. Thinking about the coming weekend and its perspectives will help you ...


Hehe. Yes, this is true.

Good grief. I just checked the Longchamp website.
The new Cuirs in medium size cost 480€ now.  My old M Cuir was 430€.
I was really interested in the brandy colour. Now not so much anymore. I think the price increases are getting ridiculous.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Ready to travel back to the country with my favorite travel buddies.
> View attachment 4517091
> 
> Now I just have to survive the next 5,5 hours at the office.


You will be fine at the office with the country to be looking forward to!  We’re Longchamp twins!

Happy Friday! Off to the beach today with my girls


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You will be fine at the office with the country to be looking forward to!  We’re Longchamp twins!
> 
> Happy Friday! Off to the beach today with my girls


I just entered the train. 

Have fun at the beach! I would love to live near water.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I just entered the train.
> 
> Have fun at the beach! I would love to live near water.



I live near water but the beaches nearby aren’t that nice. So we go to a neighboring state 40 min away. It’s still close by so I’m not complaining.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes, this is true.
> 
> Good grief. I just checked the Longchamp website.
> The new Cuirs in medium size cost 480€ now.  My old M Cuir was 430€.
> I was really interested in the brandy colour. Now not so much anymore. I think the price increases are getting ridiculous.


The lady who is selling Longchamp in town told me that the price increase is huge and that lots of her customers are now looking  at more affordable brands like Lancaster...
Fortunately her boss decided to sell various brands a long time ago..


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you that a lady customer told her the 40%off black Cuir she wanted to buy was still too expensive. Very few French ladies spend more than €200 on a bag. The Cuir was €228 after discount.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I live near water but the beaches nearby aren’t that nice. So we go to a neighboring state 40 min away. It’s still close by so I’m not complaining.


40 miles is a great distance! Sooooo envious.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The lady who is selling Longchamp in town told me that the price increase is huge and that lots of her customers are now looking  at more affordable brands like Lancaster...
> Fortunately her boss decided to sell various brands a long time ago..





Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you that a lady customer told her the 40%off black Cuir she wanted to buy was still too expensive. Very few French ladies spend more than €200 on a bag. The Cuir was €228 after discount.


The price increase is definitely huge. All Cuirs are now 50€ more. I am not going to spend almost 500€ on a Cuir. Also, the classic nylons come only in 5 core colours - all seasonal colours are only found in the LC Club line, now.
I am seriously thinking about getting some more classic nylons (no increase yet) and be done after that with LC. They can rip off someone else.
Which is sad, because the new Cuirs look lovely.
Most women in G do not buy bags that cost more than 200€. There are a lot who have to cover essentials first.


----------



## Mariapia

At the moment I see lots of women carrying small wicker bags. They cost around €15 and are very cute...


----------



## Murphy47

Lots here too Mariapia. August is so hot everyone wants to feel easy breezy I think.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Ready to travel back to the country with my favorite travel buddies.
> View attachment 4517091
> 
> Now I just have to survive the next 5,5 hours at the office.


Hopeful you’re in the country by now. Weird weather here. 
Hubbie should be home tomorrow. He’s driving a truck over the road for UPS now and loving it. 
I’m loving the lack of daily cooking!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hopeful you’re in the country by now. Weird weather here.
> Hubbie should be home tomorrow. He’s driving a truck over the road for UPS now and loving it.
> I’m loving the lack of daily cooking!


My dh was away from Tuesday to today. Those 3 days of carefree dinners with my girls were really nice. To be honest miss 21 cooked for 2 of those nights lol!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> I live near water but the beaches nearby aren’t that nice. So we go to a neighboring state 40 min away. It’s still close by so I’m not complaining.


I live right near this beach. All our beaches here are glorious. Feel very fortunate to live here. 

This one is called 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 The Horse Beach. For obvious reasons.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Lots here too Mariapia. August is so hot everyone wants to feel easy breezy I think.



The trend is everywhere. Those bags are lovely but I couldn't  carry one. I don't like the feel of wicker..
Today I am taking out one of my Longchamp ..


----------



## Tomsmom

ShinyW said:


> I live right near this beach. All our beaches here are glorious. Feel very fortunate to live here.
> 
> This one is called
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4517869
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Horse Beach. For obvious reasons.


Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4518067
> 
> 
> The trend is everywhere. Those bags are lovely but I couldn't  carry one. I don't like the feel of wicker..
> Today I am taking out one of my Longchamp ..


Such a fun bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

And we’re off to the beach condo!!!  Waiting for the plane to take off! I’m with my Longchamp le pliage bilberry and I’m glad I chose her fits a ton and nice looking


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> And we’re off to the beach condo!!!  Waiting for the plane to take off! I’m with my Longchamp le pliage bilberry and I’m glad I chose her fits a ton and nice looking


Have a nice trip, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> And we’re off to the beach condo!!!  Waiting for the plane to take off! I’m with my Longchamp le pliage bilberry and I’m glad I chose her fits a ton and nice looking


Save travel, bag twin!


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Hopeful you’re in the country by now. Weird weather here.
> Hubbie should be home tomorrow. He’s driving a truck over the road for UPS now and loving it.
> I’m loving the lack of daily cooking!


Oh my gosh. Think of the handbags he is delivering, lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Save travel, bag twin!


I am the happy owner of a bilberry too
So... bag triplet?


----------



## Narnanz

Decided to have clean up of my handbag wardrobe. Was sick and tired of having to hunt around for what I wanted. So ended up commandering another cupboard. Even went as far as to put all my Coach and the 3 Longchamp I own together.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Absolutely beautiful!


Thankyou so much. 

We are very isolated here in Western Australia but it does have its advantages.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am the happy owner of a bilberry too
> So... bag triplet?


Triplet definitely.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh. Think of the handbags he is delivering, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Decided to have clean up of my handbag wardrobe. Was sick and tired of having to hunt around for what I wanted. So ended up commandering another cupboard. Even went as far as to put all my Coach and the 3 Longchamp I own together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518678
> View attachment 4518679


There is a lot of nice eye candy going on here.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Decided to have clean up of my handbag wardrobe. Was sick and tired of having to hunt around for what I wanted. So ended up commandering another cupboard. Even went as far as to put all my Coach and the 3 Longchamp I own together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4518678
> View attachment 4518679


Perfect, Narnanz!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I visited the coach outlet while here On vacation. I was strong and didn’t succumb to impulse buying it wasn’t easy lol!  I kept thinking if the Hermes I have waiting at home to be taken out . So I left without buying anything.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I visited the coach outlet while here On vacation. I was strong and didn’t succumb to impulse buying it wasn’t easy lol!  I kept thinking if the Hermes I have waiting at home to be taken out . So I left without buying anything.


Congrats, Tomsmom.
I love Coach bags but when you have a Hermès Picotin waiting at home.... well...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So I visited the coach outlet while here On vacation. I was strong and didn’t succumb to impulse buying it wasn’t easy lol!  I kept thinking if the Hermes I have waiting at home to be taken out . So I left without buying anything.


Very good decision! I think as soon as you have used that bag you will not want to buy anything else!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Very good decision! I think as soon as you have used that bag you will not want to buy anything else!


Thanks, it was so hard to walk away empty handed, lol!  I even tried to pacify myself with a wallet but decided that was just silly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks, it was so hard to walk away empty handed, lol!  I even tried to pacify myself with a wallet but decided that was just silly.


I totally believe that this was hard!


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Choc today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4519550


What a great brown!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4519550


I love Miss Choc!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> I love Miss Choc!


Me too. I have a Theia one because of you,  you know


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> What a great brown!





Mariapia said:


> I love Miss Choc!


Thank you! 


southernbelle43 said:


> Me too. I have a Theia one because of you,  you know


And I am getting a Theia because of your bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And I am getting a Theia because of your bag.


Genius minds think alike!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> There is a lot of nice eye candy going on here.


Could not agree more. 

Loving the brown coloured bag on the top shelf, far right of screen. 

Has all the attributes I love.


----------



## Narnanz

ShinyW said:


> Could not agree more.
> 
> Loving the brown coloured bag on the top shelf, far right of screen.
> 
> Has all the attributes I love.


That's my 2009 Coach Parker Shoulder bag thrifted for $9...I love it...the leather is so wonderful.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Genius minds think alike!


 yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> That's my 2009 Coach Parker Shoulder bag thrifted for $9...I love it...the leather is so wonderful.


I need to go thrifting, too!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> yes!


I want to be a genius too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I want to be a genius too!


I think you are already pretty genius, my dear friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

So. I went to the Longchamp boutique today. I am - well - I guess a little bit disappointed. Went there to check the new Cuir.
First of all - the new colours, leather and gunmetal hardware are all nice and pretty gorgeous. Esp. the Brandy colour is very very pretty. 
But. The. Strap. I guess they have shortened it at least 10 cm. So, I cannot wear the bag crossbody. This means I would have to get another strap. The fitting one cost 180€. The bag itself is now 50€ more. This means all in all I would have to spend 660€ to get a bag that works for me. A freaking Longchamp Cuir. 
That is most likely produced in China.
No way I am going to spend this kind of money. My paycheck unfortunately does not experience the same increases. i think I would have swallowed the 50€ increase of the bag, if the new strap was finally adjustable. 
Somehow I have the feeling that all those brands do not like me as customer anymore.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So. I went to the Longchamp boutique today. I am - well - I guess a little bit disappointed. Went there to check the new Cuir.
> First of all - the new colours, leather and gunmetal hardware are all nice and pretty gorgeous. Esp. the Brandy colour is very very pretty.
> But. The. Strap. I guess they have shortened it at least 10 cm. So, I cannot wear the bag crossbody. This means I would have to get another strap. The fitting one cost 180€. The bag itself is now 50€ more. This means all in all I would have to spend 660€ to get a bag that works for me. A freaking Longchamp Cuir.
> That is most likely produced in China.
> No way I am going to spend this kind of money. My paycheck unfortunately does not experience the same increases. i think I would have swallowed the 50€ increase of the bag, if the new strap was finally adjustable.
> Somehow I have the feeling that all those brands do not like me as customer anymore.


Well boo on Longchamp. That’s not fair. Why in the world wouldn’t they make the long strap adjustable? Makes no sense.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think you are already pretty genius, my dear friend.


If only.....


Ludmilla said:


> So. I went to the Longchamp boutique today. I am - well - I guess a little bit disappointed. Went there to check the new Cuir.
> First of all - the new colours, leather and gunmetal hardware are all nice and pretty gorgeous. Esp. the Brandy colour is very very pretty.
> But. The. Strap. I guess they have shortened it at least 10 cm. So, I cannot wear the bag crossbody. This means I would have to get another strap. The fitting one cost 180€. The bag itself is now 50€ more. This means all in all I would have to spend 660€ to get a bag that works for me. A freaking Longchamp Cuir.
> That is most likely produced in China.
> No way I am going to spend this kind of money. My paycheck unfortunately does not experience the same increases. i think I would have swallowed the 50€ increase of the bag, if the new strap was finally adjustable.
> Somehow I have the feeling that all those brands do not like me as customer anymore.


I totally agree with you, Ludmilla! Those prices are insane. And the SA at the boutique in town says Longchamp have lost their mind!


Murphy47 said:


> Well boo on Longchamp. That’s not fair. Why in the world wouldn’t they make the long strap adjustable? Makes no sense.


Because an adjustable strap manufacturing cost would be a little higher, and if you multiply the cost by the number of bags...Longchamp  would spend much more money on the making of the bags....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> So. I went to the Longchamp boutique today. I am - well - I guess a little bit disappointed. Went there to check the new Cuir.
> First of all - the new colours, leather and gunmetal hardware are all nice and pretty gorgeous. Esp. the Brandy colour is very very pretty.
> But. The. Strap. I guess they have shortened it at least 10 cm. So, I cannot wear the bag crossbody. This means I would have to get another strap. The fitting one cost 180€. The bag itself is now 50€ more. This means all in all I would have to spend 660€ to get a bag that works for me. A freaking Longchamp Cuir.
> That is most likely produced in China.
> No way I am going to spend this kind of money. My paycheck unfortunately does not experience the same increases. i think I would have swallowed the 50€ increase of the bag, if the new strap was finally adjustable.
> Somehow I have the feeling that all those brands do not like me as customer anymore.



I’m with Murphy, boo on Longchamp!! The price increase is already enough and then they mess with the strap?  Not cool.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I’m with Murphy, boo on Longchamp!! The price increase is already enough and then they mess with the strap?  Not cool.


They hardware costs less than a dollar when bought in bulk. That’s just wrong of them.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Ludmilla What a wonderful bag!  Massaccessi Selene?   I love, love love that bag.


----------



## Coastal jewel

Massaccesi Little Athena "Messenger"  in dark taupe verona. Love...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well boo on Longchamp. That’s not fair. Why in the world wouldn’t they make the long strap adjustable? Makes no sense.





Mariapia said:


> If only.....
> 
> I totally agree with you, Ludmilla! Those prices are insane. And the SA at the boutique in town says Longchamp have lost their mind!
> 
> Because an adjustable strap manufacturing cost would be a little higher, and if you multiply the cost by the number of bags...Longchamp  would spend much more money on the making of the bags....





Tomsmom said:


> I’m with Murphy, boo on Longchamp!! The price increase is already enough and then they mess with the strap?  Not cool.





Murphy47 said:


> They hardware costs less than a dollar when bought in bulk. That’s just wrong of them.


Major BOO on LC. 
I told the SA that I am not willing to part with this kind of money for a Cuir. She understood. She also does not understand why LC is not doing the adjustable strap. I would have swallowed the 50€ increase if they made an adjustable strap...
I really wonder how much the production of a Cuir costs. I guess the price span between the production cost and the selling price is HUGE.


----------



## Ludmilla

Coastal jewel said:


> Ludmilla What a wonderful bag!  Massaccessi Selene?   I love, love love that bag.





Coastal jewel said:


> Massaccesi Little Athena "Messenger"  in dark taupe verona. Love...


Yes, I am toting around my MM Selene in Choc Verona. 
One of my favorite bags. In my favorite MM leather so far. 
I like your Athena Messenger! My sister has ordered a "normal" little Athena and I am very excited how it turns out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday everyone!
We have cold and rainy weather. Work ist slow, but I am very thankful for that. It will turn into a hen's den in panic when the new boss is back from vacation next week. Therefore, I am sitting more or less under my desk trying not to make a sound, so I can keep my peace and quiet at least for the remaining days.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> We have cold and rainy weather. Work ist slow, but I am very thankful for that. It will turn into a hen's den in panic when the new boss is back from vacation next week. Therefore, I am sitting more or less under my desk trying not to make a sound, so I can keep my peace and quiet at least for the remaining days.


Where did the boss go? 
Maybe he is chanting mantras  ( or whatever it's called) in an Indian ashram and will come back with a peace and love medal around his neck...
Make the most of your peaceful office days, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Where did the boss go?
> Maybe he is chanting mantras  ( or whatever it's called) in an Indian ashram and will come back with a peace and love medal around his neck...
> Make the most of your peaceful office days, Ludmilla.



I have no idea where he went. But I would love to see him with that medal.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have no idea where he went. But I would love to see him with that medal.


Try to buy one and wear it at work.....
It might help him think about human relationships...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> We have cold and rainy weather. Work ist slow, but I am very thankful for that. It will turn into a hen's den in panic when the new boss is back from vacation next week. Therefore, I am sitting more or less under my desk trying not to make a sound, so I can keep my peace and quiet at least for the remaining days.


Happy Wednesday!!  Still on vacation at the beach!  I hope your boss comes back in a good mood!


----------



## Coastal jewel

Good for you... I'm at the beach  too... got in last night to discover my HVAC is on the blink.  Really not a good day for no HVAC


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Try to buy one and wear it at work.....
> It might help him think about human relationships...





Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!!  Still on vacation at the beach!  I hope your boss comes back in a good mood!


We can all but hope. He is the „I am your easy going friend that stabs you in the back“ kind of boss.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> We have cold and rainy weather. Work ist slow, but I am very thankful for that. It will turn into a hen's den in panic when the new boss is back from vacation next week. Therefore, I am sitting more or less under my desk trying not to make a sound, so I can keep my peace and quiet at least for the remaining days.


Xlnt plan!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok so I caved...went back to the Coach outlet and left with the bag I had my eye on earlier in the week. Pics soon


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ok so I caved...went back to the Coach outlet and left with the bag I had my eye on earlier in the week. Pics soon


Aha!
Now I am curious!


----------



## Narnanz

Purseblog competition guys...I cant enter as you need to be a US citizen.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here she is!  The colors are olive and ivory with a dark blue bottom and strap. There’s also a longer shoulder strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4521988
> View attachment 4521989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!  The colors are olive and ivory with a dark blue bottom and strap. There’s also a longer shoulder strap.


It's lovely! Very pretty color blocking.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4521988
> View attachment 4521989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!  The colors are olive and ivory with a dark blue bottom and strap. There’s also a longer shoulder strap.


Beautiful!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> So. I went to the Longchamp boutique today. I am - well - I guess a little bit disappointed. Went there to check the new Cuir.
> First of all - the new colours, leather and gunmetal hardware are all nice and pretty gorgeous. Esp. the Brandy colour is very very pretty.
> But. The. Strap. I guess they have shortened it at least 10 cm. So, I cannot wear the bag crossbody. This means I would have to get another strap. The fitting one cost 180€. The bag itself is now 50€ more. This means all in all I would have to spend 660€ to get a bag that works for me. A freaking Longchamp Cuir.
> That is most likely produced in China.
> No way I am going to spend this kind of money. My paycheck unfortunately does not experience the same increases. i think I would have swallowed the 50€ increase of the bag, if the new strap was finally adjustable.
> Somehow I have the feeling that all those brands do not like me as customer anymore.


May be time to explore some different brands. Perhaps some new manufacturers who are trying to give the customer what they want. As opposed to an established one who is just trying to cut costs.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4521988
> View attachment 4521989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!  The colors are olive and ivory with a dark blue bottom and strap. There’s also a longer shoulder strap.



Magnifique!


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> May be time to explore some different brands. Perhaps some new manufacturers who are trying to give the customer what they want. As opposed to an established one who is just trying to cut costs.


Definitely doing this. I am just a bit disappointed as Longchamp was my first designer bag love.


----------



## Ludmilla

It is finally Friday! 
And probably my last day of peace and quiet at the office. 
Planing to leave early. 
Hope everyone has nice weekend plans!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is finally Friday!
> And probably my last day of peace and quiet at the office.
> Planing to leave early.
> Hope everyone has nice weekend plans!


Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla!
Don't think about the boss and his return. Think about yourself and the persons you will share lovely moments with.


----------



## Mariapia

This morning I am taking out my Alexander Mc Queen. I hope I won't find it too heavy..
It's been months since I last carried it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla!
> Don't think about the boss and his return. Think about yourself and the persons you will share lovely moments with.


I will try. 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4522783
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This morning I am taking out my Alexander Mc Queen. I hope I won't find it too heavy..
> It's been months since I last carried it.


This is such a glorious red!
I hope you enjoy carrying it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I went for a walk carrying my McQueen bag. A little heavy....
I then decided to have a look at the bags an Italian gentleman is selling in the old part of town.
And here is what I found... 
I can put the handle inside and use it crossbody..
Both ways are nice.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4522962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I went for a walk carrying my McQueen bag. A little heavy....
> I then decided to have a look at the bags an Italian gentleman is selling in the old part of town.
> And here is what I found...
> I can put the handle inside and use it crossbody..
> Both ways are nice.


Beautiful bag, great shape and color!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag, great shape and color!


And great price! €80!


----------



## ShinyW

An update from the local beach. 

Dress bags and our sandy beaches dont mix well. But there are other attractions.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4522962
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, I went for a walk carrying my McQueen bag. A little heavy....
> I then decided to have a look at the bags an Italian gentleman is selling in the old part of town.
> And here is what I found...
> I can put the handle inside and use it crossbody..
> Both ways are nice.


It reminds me of good old Mulberry. 
Lovely bag and excellent price.
Sorry, that your red one got heavy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It reminds me of good old Mulberry.
> Lovely bag and excellent price.
> Sorry, that your red one got heavy.


Old Mulberry?  Oh that's nice then
The Italian gentleman told me to come back on September 3rd. He is going to get lots of new bags.
And as for the price, I think most bags are hugely overpriced and I am tired of all those designers who are trying to rip us off by asking for thousands of euros.
Of course I know I might  ( will !)  fall into that kind of trap again


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Old Mulberry?  Oh that's nice then
> The Italian gentleman told me to come back on September 3rd. He is going to get lots of new bags.
> And as for the price, I think most bags are hugely overpriced and I am tired of all those designers who are trying to rip us off by asking for thousands of euros.
> Of course I know I might  ( will !)  fall into that kind of trap again


Yes! It is nice. 
I feel like you at the moment - I am tired of designer. Also, they really get out of my price range. So, I take my money elsewhere.
Next year I want to get an etsy bag. One of my friends has several Alex Bender bags. They are beautifully made. 
And - I need to use the stuff I have.


----------



## Tomsmom

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4523030
> View attachment 4523031
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An update from the local beach.
> 
> Dress bags and our sandy beaches dont mix well. But there are other attractions.


Stunning!!


----------



## Tomsmom

So... I shouldn’t be so close to outlets. I exchanged the ivory and olive bag for a rogue!!  I’m so excited, it was 70% off. Pics to come


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! It is nice.
> I feel like you at the moment - I am tired of designer. Also, they really get out of my price range. So, I take my money elsewhere.
> Next year I want to get an etsy bag. One of my friends has several Alex Bender bags. They are beautifully made.
> And - I need to use the stuff I have.


Funny we are feeling the same way..It's something  in the air, I think.


----------



## Tomsmom

Returned the other bag and scored this Rogue!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Funny we are feeling the same way..It's something  in the air, I think.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4523174
> View attachment 4523175
> View attachment 4523173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returned the other bag and scored this Rogue!


This bag is stunning! 
I like it much more than the other one.


----------



## Murphy47

Happy weekend everyone! Still working on the house. Weather has cooled off. Really wanted to spend some time in the pool before summer ends but alas it’s not to be. 
Loving all the bags I’m seeing! Gonna dog around in the closet this weekend.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Still working on the house. Weather has cooled off. Really wanted to spend some time in the pool before summer ends but alas it’s not to be.
> Loving all the bags I’m seeing! Gonna dog around in the closet this weekend.


I really hope you get some pool time!


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Happy weekend everyone! Still working on the house. Weather has cooled off. Really wanted to spend some time in the pool before summer ends but alas it’s not to be.
> Loving all the bags I’m seeing! Gonna dog around in the closet this weekend.


If you do get to the pool, dont forget your floatie


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4523174
> View attachment 4523175
> View attachment 4523173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returned the other bag and scored this Rogue!


I have always loved the Rogue. Good choice, Tomsmom!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4523174
> View attachment 4523175
> View attachment 4523173
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Returned the other bag and scored this Rogue!


Love how clean and clear the stitching is on this bag. Beautifuly indicates good craftsmanship. 

Somehow this colour is appealing to me, as well. Great choice.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sitting at the airport, our flight is delayed from 9:35am now departing 1:00pm.  At least I have WiFi and you all


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Sunday, ladies!
Today it's my Maison-Moreau printed leather bag's turn .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sitting at the airport, our flight is delayed from 9:35am now departing 1:00pm.  At least I have WiFi and you all


Save travels!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4524497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday, ladies!
> Today it's my Maison-Moreau printed leather bag's turn .


Lovely bag!

I made an unfortunate move yesterday and now my shoulders are stiff and hurting (I am such a wreck). Debating if I am taking the Cuir or a Pliage tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag!
> 
> I made an unfortunate move yesterday and now my shoulders are stiff and hurting (I am such a wreck). Debating if I am taking the Cuir or a Pliage tomorrow.


Oh dear! 
I suggest you take a Le Pliage, Ludmilla. 
The Cuir is very light weight too.
Just avoid carrying it on your bad shoulder... and even on  the better one ...
I hope you will feel better tomorrow. 
When in bed tonight,your shoulders MUSTN'T  rest anywhere  ON the pillow. 
They must be against the bottom of the pillow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4524497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday, ladies!
> Today it's my Maison-Moreau printed leather bag's turn .



Oh wow! I love this !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow! I love this !


Here is their website
www.moreau-paris.com


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I suggest you take a Le Pliage, Ludmilla.
> The Cuir is very light weight too.
> Just avoid carrying it on your bad shoulder... and even on  the better one ...
> I hope you will feel better tomorrow.
> When in bed tonight,your shoulders MUSTN'T  rest anywhere  ON the pillow.
> They must be against the bottom of the pillow.


Going to take a hot bath. 
Not really better.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Going to take a hot bath.
> Not really better.


Try to phone an osteopath if it doesn't get any better. 
A friend of mine hurt  her back this morning while throwing pieces of paper into a bin!
Seems lots of people have this kind of issues at the moment.
A hot bath will do you good, anyway, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Try to phone an osteopath if it doesn't get any better.
> A friend of mine hurt  her back this morning while throwing pieces of paper into a bin!
> Seems lots of people have this kind of issues at the moment.
> A hot bath will do you good, anyway, Ludmilla.


I blame the weather - as always.  This summer has been a rollercoaster from hellish hot over dessert dry to pouring rain and cold (10 C at the country last Friday ) and now back again to humid hot. 
The back is a bit better now. Mother thinks it is a what we call a „witch‘s shot“.  Argh. How can a witch like I get shot by a witch?! 
Hope your friend gets better soon! My pain comes from an equally harmless move - I was sitting on the floor and just got back on my feet.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I blame the weather - as always.  This summer has been a rollercoaster from hellish hot over dessert dry to pouring rain and cold (10 C at the country last Friday ) and now back again to humid hot.
> The back is a bit better now. Mother thinks it is a what we call a „witch‘s shot“.  Argh. How can a witch like I get shot by a witch?!
> Hope your friend gets better soon! My pain comes from an equally harmless move - I was sitting on the floor and just got back on my feet.


The move you made wasn't what I would call harmless....
I am glad your back is a little better tonight.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I blame the weather - as always.  This summer has been a rollercoaster from hellish hot over dessert dry to pouring rain and cold (10 C at the country last Friday ) and now back again to humid hot.
> The back is a bit better now. Mother thinks it is a what we call a „witch‘s shot“.  Argh. How can a witch like I get shot by a witch?!
> Hope your friend gets better soon! My pain comes from an equally harmless move - I was sitting on the floor and just got back on my feet.


Feel better!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for the well wishes!
Back is not back to good, but oh well.
So it is the Cuir’s turn to go out. 


Happy Monday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for the well wishes!
> Back is not back to good, but oh well.
> So it is the Cuir’s turn to go out.
> View attachment 4525184
> 
> Happy Monday!


Happy Monday, Ludmilla
That Cuir is to die for. And the strap is gorgeous. I tried to get one but the lady in the boutique told me it wasn't available any more.
Be careful at the office, no dangerous move!
And if the boss is back, take it easy. Being under stress will not help your back..
Think about yourself not about him.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla
> That Cuir is to die for. And the strap is gorgeous. I tried to get one but the lady in the boutique told me it wasn't available any more.
> Be careful at the office, no dangerous move!
> And if the boss is back, take it easy. Being under stress will not help your back..
> Think about yourself not about him.


Great advice !!


----------



## Mariapia

Rotation rotation rotation
Taking out my Berthille today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4525398
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotation rotation rotation
> Taking out my Berthille today.


So pretty!
I like how you keep your bags busy. 
Eye candy for us!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla
> That Cuir is to die for. And the strap is gorgeous. I tried to get one but the lady in the boutique told me it wasn't available any more.
> Be careful at the office, no dangerous move!
> And if the boss is back, take it easy. Being under stress will not help your back..
> Think about yourself not about him.





Tomsmom said:


> Great advice !!


I was very careful at the office. 
Boss was not to be seen.
Big meeting tomorrow. 
Back seems to get better - but I have taken some painkillers.


----------



## Murphy47

I am glad your boss was not seen. 
Hope your back is a little better. 
That Cuir is gorgeous. May have to call bag ninjas. Or maybe on Mariapia’s Bertille. 
Having brown bag envy!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I was very careful at the office.
> Boss was not to be seen.
> Big meeting tomorrow.
> Back seems to get better - but I have taken some painkillers.


Big meeting tomorrow? 
Try to have after work plans, it will help you go through the meeting.
Sit next to a colleague you like, think about your next bag purchase....
Anything that can prevent you from being emotionally involved.
He doesn't deserve it!


----------



## Narnanz

Can you guys read this label at all. I've put it in identify this bag thread as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Can you guys read this label at all. I've put it in identify this bag thread as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4525900


Iñaki Sampedro!
www.inakisampedro.es


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Iñaki Sampedro!
> www.inakisampedro.es


Double score for you my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Iñaki Sampedro!
> www.inakisampedro.es


I knew you would know the brand!


----------



## Ludmilla

Meeting is over.
We all live. 
I really wonder how everything is going to work out.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Meeting is over.
> We all live.
> I really wonder how everything is going to work out.


Good thing the meeting is over!
Now... wait and see, Ludmilla. 
Don't start worrying. Things might work out for the best, after all.
How is your back today ?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Meeting is over.
> We all live.
> I really wonder how everything is going to work out.


Everything will work out one way or another please don’t worry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Good thing the meeting is over!
> Now... wait and see, Ludmilla.
> Don't start worrying. Things might work out for the best, after all.
> How is your back today ?


You are very right! There will be quite some changes, but it does not help to worry about them now.
My neck was better this morning then it slipped down my spine while drinking coffee. Argh. All in all it is better now.


Tomsmom said:


> Everything will work out one way or another please don’t worry.


Yes! I try not to worry, but sometimes it is hard.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You are very right! There will be quite some changes, but it does not help to worry about them now.
> My neck was better this morning then it slipped down my spine while drinking coffee. Argh. All in all it is better now.
> 
> Yes! I try not to worry, but sometimes it is hard.



I know easier said than done, hugs my friend.


----------



## Murphy47

This is how I spent the weekend. Hubbie and I have been working very hard to get the house looking good.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This is how I spent the weekend. Hubbie and I have been working very hard to get the house looking good.


And it looks absolutely great!
Huge compliments!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> This is how I spent the weekend. Hubbie and I have been working very hard to get the house looking good.


Wonderful, Murphy! 
You are real pros!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> This is how I spent the weekend. Hubbie and I have been working very hard to get the house looking good.


Wow!  I absolutely love the colors you chose, great job!


----------



## Narnanz

Well I had a close call on my bicycle this morning.
Was riding around a round-about and was in the correct lane and just doing my signal out of the round-about when a woman in a white stationwagen decided to cut me off.. I slamed on the brakes and just managed to slow down half a metre before I hit her car. all I got was an mouthed Oh Sorry...The air was blue I tell you that.
Didnt know how stressed I was about it until I was getting all the tills ready at work and found my nose bleeding.
*sigh*...cant afford to be off work with an accident like that.
Was very lucky this morning...so got myself a hot chocolate.


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> Well I had a close call on my bicycle this morning.
> Was riding around a round-about and was in the correct lane and just doing my signal out of the round-about when a woman in a white stationwagen decided to cut me off.. I slamed on the brakes and just managed to slow down half a metre before I hit her car. all I got was an mouthed Oh Sorry...The air was blue I tell you that.
> Didnt know how stressed I was about it until I was getting all the tills ready at work and found my nose bleeding.
> *sigh*...cant afford to be off work with an accident like that.
> Was very lucky this morning...so got myself a hot chocolate.


Close calls are always scarey. Then the "after shock" kicks in and you get to be scared all over again. Here is to a speedy recovery. Glad no one was broken.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Well I had a close call on my bicycle this morning.
> Was riding around a round-about and was in the correct lane and just doing my signal out of the round-about when a woman in a white stationwagen decided to cut me off.. I slamed on the brakes and just managed to slow down half a metre before I hit her car. all I got was an mouthed Oh Sorry...The air was blue I tell you that.
> Didnt know how stressed I was about it until I was getting all the tills ready at work and found my nose bleeding.
> *sigh*...cant afford to be off work with an accident like that.
> Was very lucky this morning...so got myself a hot chocolate.


Oh man how scary!  I’m glad you’re ok !


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Well I had a close call on my bicycle this morning.
> Was riding around a round-about and was in the correct lane and just doing my signal out of the round-about when a woman in a white stationwagen decided to cut me off.. I slamed on the brakes and just managed to slow down half a metre before I hit her car. all I got was an mouthed Oh Sorry...The air was blue I tell you that.
> Didnt know how stressed I was about it until I was getting all the tills ready at work and found my nose bleeding.
> *sigh*...cant afford to be off work with an accident like that.
> Was very lucky this morning...so got myself a hot chocolate.


Ugh. I am sorry this happened to you! Hope you feel better now. I am very happy that you are safe and sound.


----------



## Narnanz

Yes Im all good , thank you all for your well wishes.. I guess Im more angry then anything..when I calmed down I felt very lucky. Will be wearing my fluro vest from now on...only wear riding home at dusk...this morning was very light and visability was very good so felt I didnt need it.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Well I had a close call on my bicycle this morning.
> Was riding around a round-about and was in the correct lane and just doing my signal out of the round-about when a woman in a white stationwagen decided to cut me off.. I slamed on the brakes and just managed to slow down half a metre before I hit her car. all I got was an mouthed Oh Sorry...The air was blue I tell you that.
> Didnt know how stressed I was about it until I was getting all the tills ready at work and found my nose bleeding.
> *sigh*...cant afford to be off work with an accident like that.
> Was very lucky this morning...so got myself a hot chocolate.


You were very lucky. Narnanz! 
Enjoy a peaceful evening now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Ludmilla

Travel buddies.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4528509
> 
> Travel buddies.


Beautiful !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful !!


Thank you! 
Are you planning to take Pico out, soon?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4528509
> 
> Travel buddies.


Handsome buddies!
Have a lovely weekend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Are you planning to take Pico out, soon?


I’ve been thinking about it but I’m enjoying the Rogue so much lately.


----------



## Mariapia

Have a lovely weekend ladies
Our American friends will enjoy a three day weekend...
I hope no one or their families are living on Dorian's path


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Have a lovely weekend ladies
> Our American friends will enjoy a three day weekend...
> I hope no one or their families are living on Dorian's path


Thank you!  Nope I’m in the NYC area safe and sound 

Although miss 13 didn’t fare well this week, she was crossing the street, jumped to go up on the curb, fell and broke the leg bone at the very end near her ankle. Her mood is very good thank God and she’s sporting a very fashionable blue cast on the left leg.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!  Nope I’m in the NYC area safe and sound
> 
> Although miss 13 didn’t fare well this week, she was crossing the street, jumped to go up on the curb, fell and broke the leg bone at the very end near her ankle. Her mood is very good thank God and she’s sporting a very fashionable blue cast on the left leg.


Ugh. Does she need some surgery or something else?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!  Nope I’m in the NYC area safe and sound
> 
> Although miss 13 didn’t fare well this week, she was crossing the street, jumped to go up on the curb, fell and broke the leg bone at the very end near her ankle. Her mood is very good thank God and she’s sporting a very fashionable blue cast on the left leg.


Oh dear! 
She is 13 so she will recover very quickly, fortunately!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Does she need some surgery or something else?


As far as I know, she doesn’t need surgery. Follow up in the next 2 weeks


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Have a lovely weekend ladies
> Our American friends will enjoy a three day weekend...
> I hope no one or their families are living on Dorian's path


Our niece and her husband are in the parh but they evacuated.  They are smart.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> As far as I know, she doesn’t need surgery. Follow up in the next 2 weeks


Argh. It never gets boring with children.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Our niece and her husband are in the parh but they evacuated.  They are smart.


Oh dear. Where did they go to? To other relatives?
I find the thought if evacuation a bit scary. You have to decide what to take with you.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Our niece and her husband are in the parh but they evacuated.  They are smart.


They are right, southernbelle. That Dorian doesn't seem to lose its strength at the moment.
Let's hope it will in the next few days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
Hope you had a nice Sunday!
@Tomsmom did you use the Pico?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you had a nice Sunday!
> @Tomsmom did you use the Pico?


Lol no, still in the Rogue!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lol no, still in the Rogue!


Hehe. You need to break that lady out!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Hope everyone enjoys a great start into the new week.
I am using Miss Choc at the moment.
Really a nice size for work.

Can you believe it that it is September already?!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. You need to break that lady out!


I know lol!  Soon


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope everyone enjoys a great start into the new week.
> I am using Miss Choc at the moment.
> Really a nice size for work.
> 
> Can you believe it that it is September already?!


It's unbelievable !
It's still Summer though...
Time flies really. 
And I hate autumn and winter..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope everyone enjoys a great start into the new week.
> I am using Miss Choc at the moment.
> Really a nice size for work.
> 
> Can you believe it that it is September already?!



Happy Monday today is the Labor Day holiday in the states so I’m off, yayy!  Tomorrow I go back to work but the kids don’t return to school until Thursday. Still trying to figure Miss 13 out with the crutches and getting her to school. It’s only down the street a block but it’s far when you’re using crutches.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope everyone enjoys a great start into the new week.
> I am using Miss Choc at the moment.
> Really a nice size for work.
> 
> Can you believe it that it is September already?!


And I love it. October here is glorious, cool weather, incredible color in the mountains, sweaters, football. YEA.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's unbelievable !
> It's still Summer though...
> Time flies really.
> And I hate autumn and winter..


Hehe. As we all know - I am an autumn/winter girl. Drank hot chocolate yesterday.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> And I love it. October here is glorious, cool weather, incredible color in the mountains, sweaters, football. YEA.


I like cooler temperatures better, too. Summer‘s heat is not my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Back from the weekly meeting. Ugh. Everything is so strange now with that new boss.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Back from the weekly meeting. Ugh. Everything is so strange now with that new boss.


It will take a while for things to settle down, but it’s hard.


----------



## Tomsmom

Still in my Rogue !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Back from the weekly meeting. Ugh. Everything is so strange now with that new boss.


What do you mean by strange, Ludmilla?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What do you mean by strange, Ludmilla?


Boo on strange. Hopefully the rest of your day went ok. 
Still here ladies! 
Sold a few bags so bag fund almost restored. 
House decorated and I will post pics later on. 
Moms day so I’m off to see what’s available for Fall! 
Xoxo


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear. Where did they go to? To other relatives?
> I find the thought if evacuation a bit scary. You have to decide what to take with you.


Sorry just now seeing this.  They go to Orlando. There is a hotel that allows them to bring their pets (who are well mannered it seems) and does not charge them a pet fee. They have evacuated several times now in the last few years.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on strange. Hopefully the rest of your day went ok.
> Still here ladies!
> Sold a few bags so bag fund almost restored.
> House decorated and I will post pics later on.
> Moms day so I’m off to see what’s available for Fall!
> Xoxo


Wonderful news, Murphy!
Enjoy your shopping with Mum!


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Sorry just now seeing this.  They go to Orlando. There is a hotel that allows them to bring their pets (who are well mannered it seems) and does not charge them a pet fee. They have evacuated several times now in the last few years.


They should be safe, southernbelle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4531427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in my Rogue !


This is a very pretty bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What do you mean by strange, Ludmilla?


Hmmm. I do not trust this new boss. And I do not trust the remaining colleagues, either. It is kind of a snake hole where everyone is smiling, but totally alert if someone wants to stab you in the back.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on strange. Hopefully the rest of your day went ok.
> Still here ladies!
> Sold a few bags so bag fund almost restored.
> House decorated and I will post pics later on.
> Moms day so I’m off to see what’s available for Fall!
> Xoxo


Do you already know what you want to get? And what did you sell?
Hope you had a nice day with Mom.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Sorry just now seeing this.  They go to Orlando. There is a hotel that allows them to bring their pets (who are well mannered it seems) and does not charge them a pet fee. They have evacuated several times now in the last few years.


Good grief. They must be used to getting evacuated.  
I am sorry that they have to go through this.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I do not trust this new boss. And I do not trust the remaining colleagues, either. It is kind of a snake hole where everyone is smiling, but totally alert if someone wants to stab you in the back.


Ughhh Ludmilla, that’s not a good work environment, I’m sorry things are this way


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh Ludmilla, that’s not a good work environment, I’m sorry things are this way


Ah well. Good thing is that I am locally separated from them. So I miss most of the drama.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I do not trust this new boss. And I do not trust the remaining colleagues, either. It is kind of a snake hole where everyone is smiling, but totally alert if someone wants to stab you in the back.


This is the worst kind of scenario. When you cannot trust anyone.
You have to be careful all the time. 
Fortunately, you know what's going on. That's a big advantage you have, Ludmilla.
The less you say, the better it is. 
I trust you on that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This is the worst kind of scenario. When you cannot trust anyone.
> You have to be careful all the time.
> Fortunately, you know what's going on. That's a big advantage you have, Ludmilla.
> The less you say, the better it is.
> I trust you on that.


Yes. I am keeping my mouth shut. 
What a mess.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I do not trust this new boss. And I do not trust the remaining colleagues, either. It is kind of a snake hole where everyone is smiling, but totally alert if someone wants to stab you in the back.


I hate toxic environments like that. Makes the day so stressful.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on strange. Hopefully the rest of your day went ok.
> Still here ladies!
> Sold a few bags so bag fund almost restored.
> House decorated and I will post pics later on.
> Moms day so I’m off to see what’s available for Fall!
> Xoxo


Can’t wait to see pics!  I like your decorating taste.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...more help needed deciphering a signature, this time on a silk scarf.
I'm really terrible at this kind of thing.
Get the Tino I think but not the next name.


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> Ok...more help needed deciphering a signature, this time on a silk scarf.
> I'm really terrible at this kind of thing.
> Get the Tino I think but not the next name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532995


Tino Cojura? Neck Ties??


----------



## Narnanz

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4533014
> 
> Tino Cojura? Neck Ties??


Oh thanks...he must make silk scarves as well...cool thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

That scarf is very pretty!


Narnanz said:


> Ok...more help needed deciphering a signature, this time on a silk scarf.
> I'm really terrible at this kind of thing.
> Get the Tino I think but not the next name.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532995


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Oh thanks...he must make silk scarves as well...cool thank you


No, no . It's Tino Cosma.
Here is a pic of one of his scarves.
Google Tino Cosma ...


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4533106
> 
> No, no . It's Tino Cosma.
> Here is a pic of one of his scarves.
> Google Tino Cosma ...


ok..will give that ago...Im terrible at reading writting like that.


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4533106
> 
> No, no . It's Tino Cosma.
> Here is a pic of one of his scarves.
> Google Tino Cosma ...


That sounds better. Good work Ms Mariapia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4533106
> 
> No, no . It's Tino Cosma.
> Here is a pic of one of his scarves.
> Google Tino Cosma ...


You know everything! 
That scarf is pretty, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Gorgeous scarves! 
Here’s pix of what I have been up to ladies.


----------



## Murphy47

Kitchen and guest room.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4533279
> View attachment 4533280
> View attachment 4533281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scarves!
> Here’s pix of what I have been up to ladies.





Murphy47 said:


> Kitchen and guest room.


Very very pretty! You have an excellent taste. Your rooms look all very cosy.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Very very pretty! You have an excellent taste. Your rooms look all very cosy.


Thank you! Been working really hard. Been looking at the same stuff for 20 years. Time for a change. 
AND I picked up a little something for me as well


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you! Been working really hard. Been looking at the same stuff for 20 years. Time for a change.
> AND I picked up a little something for me as well


Wonderful decoration, Murphy.
The house is so cozy  and comfortable! 
Huge huge congrats to you and your husband.
And the new bag is the icing on the cake


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Kitchen and guest room.


I love everything!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you! Been working really hard. Been looking at the same stuff for 20 years. Time for a change.
> AND I picked up a little something for me as well


Love the color!


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4533279
> View attachment 4533280
> View attachment 4533281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scarves!
> Here’s pix of what I have been up to ladies.


And you have the Cats approval as well which is very important.
Lovely fresh colours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you! Been working really hard. Been looking at the same stuff for 20 years. Time for a change.
> AND I picked up a little something for me as well


Yes! Sometimes we need a bit of remodeling. And you did a great job!
Love your bag! Reminds me of Miss Plum.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4533279
> View attachment 4533280
> View attachment 4533281
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous scarves!
> Here’s pix of what I have been up to ladies.





Narnanz said:


> And you have the Cats approval as well which is very important.
> Lovely fresh colours.


Ooooh! I did not see the cat.  That is sitting so prominently on the table. 
I agree about the importance of cat‘s approval.


----------



## Murphy47

Thank you ladies! It was fun to do! I am tired of ironing curtains tho.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!!  I was so busy today at work I’m happy for the weekend to be here. I’m thinking of bringing out the Picotin but believe it or not it’s causing me a bit of anxiety. I’ve sprayed her with Collonil. Today was rainy so that was a no. Maybe this weekends


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!!  I was so busy today at work I’m happy for the weekend to be here. I’m thinking of bringing out the Picotin but believe it or not it’s causing me a bit of anxiety. I’ve sprayed her with Collonil. Today was rainy so that was a no. Maybe this weekends


What leather is your Pico, Tomsmom? 
I have read that Clémence easily survives rainy days.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> What leather is your Pico, Tomsmom?
> I have read that Clémence easily survives rainy days.


Yes it’s Clemence and probably a lot more sturdy than I give the bag credit for.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes it’s Clemence and probably a lot more sturdy than I give the bag credit for.


You just have to use it! It will be fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Saturday or Caturday as cat moms like to say. 
We are off to the air show. Lots of old planes and some flybys from the Navy Blue Angels. 
Not really my cup of tea but a nice day out with parts of the fam. 
Tulane is at Auburn today so I’m hoping to see my D on ESPN between football plays. 
Off to find a bag and hat!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Saturday or Caturday as cat moms like to say.
> We are off to the air show. Lots of old planes and some flybys from the Navy Blue Angels.
> Not really my cup of tea but a nice day out with parts of the fam.
> Tulane is at Auburn today so I’m hoping to see my D on ESPN between football plays.
> Off to find a bag and hat!!


Have a great time!  Which bag will you be using?


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Saturday or Caturday as cat moms like to say.
> We are off to the air show. Lots of old planes and some flybys from the Navy Blue Angels.
> Not really my cup of tea but a nice day out with parts of the fam.
> Tulane is at Auburn today so I’m hoping to see my D on ESPN between football plays.i
> Off to find a bag and hat!!


We went to the Air Show at the Air Force Base this year and I loved it!  DH is a member of the Community Council of the Base, so we got VIP seating with free food and drinks right on the flight line. It was hot but the show was great.  I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Saturday or Caturday as cat moms like to say.
> We are off to the air show. Lots of old planes and some flybys from the Navy Blue Angels.
> Not really my cup of tea but a nice day out with parts of the fam.
> Tulane is at Auburn today so I’m hoping to see my D on ESPN between football plays.
> Off to find a bag and hat!!





southernbelle43 said:


> We went to the Air Show at the Air Force Base this year and I loved it!  DH is a member of the Community Council of the Base, so we got VIP seating with free food and drinks right on the flight line. It was hot but the show was great.  I hope you enjoy it.


Wow! I am envious, ladies! 
I once went to an air show and loved it !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great time!  Which bag will you be using?


I chose a clear Sakroots tote so go thru security extra speedy. 
Nice day but hot. A little sunburn. Home in the cool now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Visited my sister and met a friend (going to be her bridesmaid next year ) and got myself a treat.
Yes, it is the LP Club in the background. 
First of all I do not like LP Club. But, I LOVE Bilberry. And pink. And well.... I kind of like LP Club in this combination.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4535505
> 
> Visited my sister and met a friend (going to be her bridesmaid next year ) and got myself a treat.
> Yes, it is the LP Club in the background.
> First of all I do not like LP Club. But, I LOVE Bilberry. And pink. And well.... I kind of like LP Club in this combination.


I LOVE it!   I also adore bilberry you made a great choice! And yayyy for being a bridesmaid!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I LOVE it!   I also adore bilberry you made a great choice! And yayyy for being a bridesmaid!


Love the bag! That pink really makes the bilberry pop. 
What fun being a bridesmaid! Weddings are so fun - when they aren’t your own.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I LOVE it!   I also adore bilberry you made a great choice! And yayyy for being a bridesmaid!





Murphy47 said:


> Love the bag! That pink really makes the bilberry pop.
> What fun being a bridesmaid! Weddings are so fun - when they aren’t your own.


Thank you ladies! I am quite in love with that bag - going to take her to the office tomorrow.
Hehe. Yes! Being bridesmaid is exciting!  I will have to organise the hen night.  She said she would be ok with walking alpacas.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you ladies! I am quite in love with that bag - going to take her to the office tomorrow.
> Hehe. Yes! Being bridesmaid is exciting!  I will have to organise the hen night.  She said she would be ok with walking alpacas.
> View attachment 4535717


Oh man. 
Now I want to go to the hen night. Alpacas are so much better than male strippers. Tho I bet the smell is about the same. Lol


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4535505
> 
> Visited my sister and met a friend (going to be her bridesmaid next year ) and got myself a treat.
> Yes, it is the LP Club in the background.
> First of all I do not like LP Club. But, I LOVE Bilberry. And pink. And well.... I kind of like LP Club in this combination.


Beautiful LP club, Ludmilla. One of my friends has bought the same one !


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oh man.
> Now I want to go to the hen night. Alpacas are so much better than male strippers. Tho I bet the smell is about the same. Lol


So true, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Oh man.
> Now I want to go to the hen night. Alpacas are so much better than male strippers. Tho I bet the smell is about the same. Lol



Yes, the smell should be very similar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful LP club, Ludmilla. One of my friends has bought the same one !


Thank you! I am already thinking about getting the small one, too. 
My first expensive bag was my brown LP. I should never have strayed from those bags. They are so practical. (And so much cheaper than other bags. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Here she is again. With bag charm.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Here she is again. With bag charm.
> View attachment 4536205


Great bag charm and I love the contrast of the pink and bilberry.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Heavy rains today in the area....
Cool temperatures.
And one of my Le Pliage of course.


----------



## Narnanz

Same same same...always seem to use her on a Tuesday as I have heaps of extra stuff to carry.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Same same same...always seem to use her on a Tuesday as I have heaps of extra stuff to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537049



Love the LP’s!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Rainy here to,  I didn’t know until I walked out the door, should be carrying a Longchamp as well. Still in my Rogue!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4537017
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Heavy rains today in the area....
> Cool temperatures.
> And one of my Le Pliage of course.





Narnanz said:


> Same same same...always seem to use her on a Tuesday as I have heaps of extra stuff to carry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4537049


Lovely LCs!
I am using mine, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Rainy here to,  I didn’t know until I walked out the door, should be carrying a Longchamp as well. Still in my Rogue!


Your Rogue will handle the rain!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone and happy Wednesday!
What are you all up to?
Tomorrow, I will have a meeting with the new boss. Only the two of us.  Hooray. 
The sun is shining and I will do a little bit of shopping. After I did a little bit of shopping yesterday. I got the smaller Bilberry LP Club bag. 
Bilberry seems to be going away, so if you still want something from that colour... be quick. 
Today, I will shop a new coffee machine for the office. The last one belonged to my colleague who left. I have to replace those life saving stuff. 
Hope everyone is fine and having a nice time!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone and happy Wednesday!
> What are you all up to?
> Tomorrow, I will have a meeting with the new boss. Only the two of us.  Hooray.
> The sun is shining and I will do a little bit of shopping. After I did a little bit of shopping yesterday. I got the smaller Bilberry LP Club bag.
> Bilberry seems to be going away, so if you still want something from that colour... be quick.
> Today, I will shop a new coffee machine for the office. The last one belonged to my colleague who left. I have to replace those life saving stuff.
> Hope everyone is fine and having a nice time!


Good luck with your meeting!  

Today is a somber day recognizing the tragedy of 9-11-01.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good luck with your meeting!
> 
> Today is a somber day recognizing the tragedy of 9-11-01.


Oh yes. 
This was really a huge tragedy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone and happy Wednesday!
> What are you all up to?
> Tomorrow, I will have a meeting with the new boss. Only the two of us.  Hooray.
> The sun is shining and I will do a little bit of shopping. After I did a little bit of shopping yesterday. I got the smaller Bilberry LP Club bag.
> Bilberry seems to be going away, so if you still want something from that colour... be quick.
> Today, I will shop a new coffee machine for the office. The last one belonged to my colleague who left. I have to replace those life saving stuff.
> Hope everyone is fine and having a nice time!


I am sure the meeting will go well,Ludmilla.
No stress. And everyone here will be waiting for your report tomorrow night.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning all!
First of all: bag porn. 


I am on a LP trip lately. 
Then: coffee porn!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am sure the meeting will go well,Ludmilla.
> No stress. And everyone here will be waiting for your report tomorrow night.


I will definitely report back. Very curious how it will go.


----------



## Narnanz

Vintage for $2...I love it when they dont know what they are selling at thrift stores.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning all!
> First of all: bag porn.
> View attachment 4538767
> 
> I am on a LP trip lately.
> Then: coffee porn!!
> View attachment 4538768


Beautiful LP and a great color!  You are too funny posting coffee porn haha!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Vintage for $2...I love it when they dont know what they are selling at thrift stores.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4538781


Yay on great thrift store finds! I am never lucky when it comes to that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful LP and a great color!  *You are too funny posting coffee porn haha!*


Hehe. I need to keep my good humor at the office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Because I’m early for work and still haven’t brought out the Picotin, another pic of the Rogue with charm


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4538868
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because I’m early for work and still haven’t brought out the Picotin, another pic of the Rogue with charm


Yay! I guess we all cannot get enough of that bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Meeting with boss was ok. But, former colleagues left chaos behind. I am quite upset right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Meeting with boss was ok. But, former colleagues left chaos behind. I am quite upset right now.


Your meeting with the boss went well, 
That's great, Ludmilla!
What do you mean by "former colleagues left chaos behind?"


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your meeting with the boss went well,
> That's great, Ludmilla!
> What do you mean by "former colleagues left chaos behind?"


This means that I am right now sorting through 5 years of bills.  
And I have to sort through all kinds of old files. 
Fun fact: she always told me how perfect she is. And that nobody but her knows how to run an office. Esp. not people like me who do not have admin schooling.


----------



## Narnanz

Went back to the same Hospice shop today and they had a 'vintage' Hermes(of Australia I think) in the cabinate for $30..plastic as and horrid to touch...and they let a true vintage ostrich bag go for $2....they just have no idea at all.


----------



## Narnanz

Also thought we need a laugh.


----------



## jblended

Ludmilla said:


> This means that I am right now sorting through 5 years of bills.
> And I have to sort through all kinds of old files.
> Fun fact: she always told me how perfect she is. And that nobody but her knows how to run an office. Esp. not people like me who do not have admin schooling.



I feel for you! When I joined my last job, I was taking over for someone who told me that I'd never be able to do what she did. She explained that she was perfect at her job and had developed a system that nobody could run like her. 
Well, as it turned out, she was right. Nobody could maintain her system because there was no actual system; it was chaos! I had about 3 years of bills, vouchers, client files, random notes along with very important contracts to sort through. All that documentation was shoved into a giant box in a cupboard, with no rhyme or reason.
Took me 6 months to sort through that mess and organize it. I get a headache just remembering those days. So many important contracts were lost by her and nobody noticed at the time because she said she had 'filed' them. 
To think she was a division head and wouldn't let the office admin handle the paperwork because she couldn't trust them not to screw it up. 

Best of luck as you start to sort through the mess your colleague left behind. Hopefully you'll be able to plough through it without too much drama.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> This means that I am right now sorting through 5 years of bills.
> And I have to sort through all kinds of old files.
> Fun fact: she always told me how perfect she is. And that nobody but her knows how to run an office. Esp. not people like me who do not have admin schooling.


Oh my goodness!  I can’t stand people like that she probably thought the place would fall apart without her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday! Im sitting in my car in my awesome parking space texting with Miss 18 in Manhattan at her dorm. It’s chilly here this morning, I could’ve worn a light jacket but didn’t.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This means that I am right now sorting through 5 years of bills.
> And I have to sort through all kinds of old files.
> Fun fact: she always told me how perfect she is. And that nobody but her knows how to run an office. Esp. not people like me who do not have admin schooling.


I am not surprised, Ludmilla. I know the type. 
Those people fool everyone until the truth comes out. 
And of course, once they are gone.
Don't worry, you will be able to make things right.
It will take a little time but everybody knows it. Including the boss.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Went back to the same Hospice shop today and they had a 'vintage' Hermes(of Australia I think) in the cabinate for $30..plastic as and horrid to touch...and they let a true vintage ostrich bag go for $2....they just have no idea at all.


 no, they have no idea.


----------



## Ludmilla

jblended said:


> I feel for you! When I joined my last job, I was taking over for someone who told me that I'd never be able to do what she did. She explained that she was perfect at her job and had developed a system that nobody could run like her.
> Well, as it turned out, she was right. Nobody could maintain her system because there was no actual system; it was chaos! I had about 3 years of bills, vouchers, client files, random notes along with very important contracts to sort through. All that documentation was shoved into a giant box in a cupboard, with no rhyme or reason.
> Took me 6 months to sort through that mess and organize it. I get a headache just remembering those days. So many important contracts were lost by her and nobody noticed at the time because she said she had 'filed' them.
> To think she was a division head and wouldn't let the office admin handle the paperwork because she couldn't trust them not to screw it up.
> 
> Best of luck as you start to sort through the mess your colleague left behind. Hopefully you'll be able to plough through it without too much drama.


I had to chuckle, although stuff like this is not funny at all. Your experience sounds awful, too.  I wish my former colleague had put everything in a box. She scattered everything in several cupboards. 
Not sure, why people like this think and tell everyone that they are just perfect and that no one else is as perfect as they are.  Sigh.
I gave myself off for the afternoon. Sorting stuff is too exhausting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!  I can’t stand people like that she probably thought the place would fall apart without her.


Oh yes. She did. She was the only one who worked hard and did everything perfectly.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday! Im sitting in my car in my awesome parking space texting with Miss 18 in Manhattan at her dorm. It’s chilly here this morning, I could’ve worn a light jacket but didn’t.


Miss 18 lives in Manhattan?! Wowzers! How cool!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not surprised, Ludmilla. I know the type.
> Those people fool everyone until the truth comes out.
> And of course, once they are gone.
> Don't worry, you will be able to make things right.
> It will take a little time but everybody knows it. Including the boss.


You are correct. I did have my suspicions about her already.  It is just such an exhausting thing to do... 

But, now I am already on the train. Yay!


----------



## jblended

Ludmilla said:


> I had to chuckle, although stuff like this is not funny at all. Your experience sounds awful, too.  I wish my former colleague had put everything in a box. She scattered everything in several cupboards.
> *Not sure, why people like this think and tell everyone that they are just perfect and that no one else is as perfect as they are.*  Sigh.
> I gave myself off for the afternoon. Sorting stuff is too exhausting.


My theory is that they believe if they say they're awesome often enough, everyone will just believe them and not realise that they're incompetent. 
Similar thing happened with another coworker who complained constantly about how busy he was. End result: nobody ever delegated work to him because they just believed him and didn't check his actual workload (they would have found him watching Youtube).  
Some people will go to crazy lengths to avoid work and act like they're integral to the office, meanwhile there are real contributors who are quietly doing their job correctly and never feel the need to brag about it.
It is absolutely exhausting work! Enjoy your afternoon off.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Miss 18 lives in Manhattan?! Wowzers! How cool!


Yes it is cool, she calls and texts home all the time though lol !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are correct. I did have my suspicions about her already.  It is just such an exhausting thing to do...
> 
> But, now I am already on the train. Yay!
> View attachment 4539803


Have a peaceful weekend, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Glad you are in the country! 
Sending you positive thoughts for a relaxing weekend.


----------



## Murphy47

Slightly cooler here today. Sun is out and it’s going to be lovely. 
Hope it’s the same for everyone else. 
No new bags here (yet). Am behaving after all the house decorating. 
It’s looking great. I finally feel like a grownup in my own place. 
Fighting off a nasty bug that my mother passed on to me so just some light duties around here this weekend. 
How’s everyone doing?


----------



## Ludmilla

jblended said:


> My theory is that they believe if they say they're awesome often enough, everyone will just believe them and not realise that they're incompetent.
> Similar thing happened with another coworker who complained constantly about how busy he was. End result: nobody ever delegated work to him because they just believed him and didn't check his actual workload (they would have found him watching Youtube).
> Some people will go to crazy lengths to avoid work and act like they're integral to the office, meanwhile there are real contributors who are quietly doing their job correctly and never feel the need to brag about it.
> It is absolutely exhausting work! Enjoy your afternoon off.


Hehe. Or they really believe that they are perfect. 
I had the over busy coworker at ma former work place. Sigh. Every now and then he got tasks (although he already had so so many of them ) and those tasks led regularly to nervous breakdowns. Or to long absences due to „health issues“.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Have a peaceful weekend, Ludmilla!





Murphy47 said:


> Glad you are in the country!
> Sending you positive thoughts for a relaxing weekend.


Thank you! I did some gardening today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Slightly cooler here today. Sun is out and it’s going to be lovely.
> Hope it’s the same for everyone else.
> No new bags here (yet). Am behaving after all the house decorating.
> It’s looking great. I finally feel like a grownup in my own place.
> Fighting off a nasty bug that my mother passed on to me so just some light duties around here this weekend.
> How’s everyone doing?


Sounds like you are enjoying a nice weekend despite the bug. Hope you get well soon!!
It is nice that you like your „new“ house. 
I should do some major renovations at the country place - but I do not feel like I an having the energy for that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today, I really feel that my last vacation was in 2017.  I feel so exhausted and wish that I could just leave everything right now and go to the beach for at least 3 weeks. Not going to happen this year. 
My stupid tired brain now thinks that another expensive handbag would be a great stress reliever instead. It remembered that I liked the LV Siena a lot.  Gah!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Slightly cooler here today. Sun is out and it’s going to be lovely.
> Hope it’s the same for everyone else.
> No new bags here (yet). Am behaving after all the house decorating.
> It’s looking great. I finally feel like a grownup in my own place.
> Fighting off a nasty bug that my mother passed on to me so just some light duties around here this weekend.
> How’s everyone doing?


I hope you feel better ASAP!  You’re house looks lovely with all the work you’ve put into it. I understand about feeling like a grown up lol. After we renovated I finally felt like all was well and things were the way they were supposed to be.

Today I’m taking a motorcycle safety class and hopefully pass this time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Today, I really feel that my last vacation was in 2017.  I feel so exhausted and wish that I could just leave everything right now and go to the beach for at least 3 weeks. Not going to happen this year.
> My stupid tired brain now thinks that another expensive handbag would be a great stress reliever instead. It remembered that I liked the LV Siena a lot.  Gah!



You definitely need a vacation!  Stay strong and resist the bag... so much easier said than done I know.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I hope you feel better ASAP!  You’re house looks lovely with all the work you’ve put into it. I understand about feeling like a grown up lol. After we renovated I finally felt like all was well and things were the way they were supposed to be.
> 
> Today I’m taking a motorcycle safety class and hopefully pass this time.


Have fun at the motorcycle class! Will you drive or is it just a theory lesson?


Tomsmom said:


> You definitely need a vacation!  Stay strong and resist the bag... so much easier said than done I know.


I will do my best regarding Siena. Sigh. Maybe I should start renovating? Seems to be therapeutic?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Have fun at the motorcycle class! Will you drive or is it just a theory lesson?
> 
> I will do my best regarding Siena. Sigh. Maybe I should start renovating? Seems to be therapeutic?


Theory and riding 

Yes begin redecorating!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today, I really feel that my last vacation was in 2017.  I feel so exhausted and wish that I could just leave everything right now and go to the beach for at least 3 weeks. Not going to happen this year.
> My stupid tired brain now thinks that another expensive handbag would be a great stress reliever instead. It remembered that I liked the LV Siena a lot.  Gah!


Same here.... When I am under a lot of stress, the only thing that I think can help is thinking about another bag..
But it's true there are wiser ( and cheaper!)  stress killers.
House cleaning
Reading Thrillers 
Knitting
Gardening 
Listening to peaceful music
Going for a long walk..


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> Same here.... When I am under a lot of stress, the only thing that I think can help is thinking about another bag..
> But it's true there are wiser ( and cheaper!)  stress killers.
> House cleaning
> Reading Thrillers
> Knitting
> Gardening
> Listening to peaceful music
> Going for a long walk..


I tend to walk to the top of the hill and gaze out over Mother Ocean. It is my way of de-compressing and getting things back in to perspective. That and gardening. Well, sitting on the front verandah and soaking in the sights and sounds of the garden, anyway.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here.... When I am under a lot of stress, the only thing that I think can help is thinking about another bag..
> But it's true there are wiser ( and cheaper!)  stress killers.
> House cleaning
> Reading Thrillers
> Knitting
> Gardening
> Listening to peaceful music
> Going for a long walk..


Your list of stress killers is good. I come to think that I „see“ bags less like stress killers but more like a reward. In the way of: I cannot go on vacation this year again - ok, let me spend the money on an overpriced bag. Sigh.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Your list of stress killers is good. I come to think that I „see“ bags less like stress killers but more like a reward. In the way of: I cannot go on vacation this year again - ok, let me spend the money on an overpriced bag. Sigh.


I hear you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday !! I just took and passed the written portion of my motorcycle exam! Right now I’m sitting in my car awaiting the final riding lessons and then road test!


----------



## Murphy47

That’s awesome! Congrats! Dink’s at the Mackeral.
I had to spend the day getting new phones for Hubbie and oldest d. Not very fun.


----------



## Narnanz

Been very naughty..Have bought two bags.
Will post when I ge them.
And still have that happy feeling from buying them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Your list of stress killers is good. I come to think that I „see“ bags less like stress killers but more like a reward. In the way of: I cannot go on vacation this year again - ok, let me spend the money on an overpriced bag. Sigh.


Of course a bag is a reward, Ludmilla. The money you would have spent on a well deserved trip can go to a bag purchase. The only question is " Which bag in my wish list shall I buy?"
I have quite a few on my mind. And can't decide as usual. 
The frustration will still be there.
And even if I buy them all... there will always be another one tomorrow..


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I hear you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday !! I just took and passed the written portion of my motorcycle exam! Right now I’m sitting in my car awaiting the final riding lessons and then road test!


Yay! Congrats! How cool.
Wishing you save rides.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That’s awesome! Congrats! Dink’s at the Mackeral.
> I had to spend the day getting new phones for Hubbie and oldest d. Not very fun.


What phones did you get?


Narnanz said:


> Been very naughty..Have bought two bags.
> Will post when I ge them.
> And still have that happy feeling from buying them.


Excited to see your new bags. 
When will you get them?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Of course a bag is a reward, Ludmilla. The money you would have spent on a well deserved trip can go to a bag purchase. The only question is " Which bag in my wish list shall I buy?"
> I have quite a few on my mind. And can't decide as usual.
> The frustration will still be there.
> And even if I buy them all... there will always be another one tomorrow..


True. For now I have come to my senses. I am still waiting for my last Massaccesi order. No need to buy yet another bag. 
At least not before the last one is here...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  I finally brought out the Pico!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4541885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  I finally brought out the Pico!


Absolutely gorgeous, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay on bringing your wonderful bag out!! It is lovely. The purple is gorgeous. 
Huge bag ninja alert on the island.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4541885
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!  I finally brought out the Pico!


Got my shipping notice from Massacessi today.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> What phones did you get?
> 
> Excited to see your new bags.
> When will you get them?


Hoping to get one of them tuesday...am expecting to do a rehab on her but she was an ok price and am well aware of her problems.
The other one I might get friday as its going thru the sites own postal service ie they send you the prepaid bag and seller tracks it.


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Monday ladies! 
Loving all the bags posts! 
Hubbie and D got the iPhone XR in Red. Looks awesome and they are both happy. 
Youngest D is not giving up her headphone jack so fingers crossed it last awhile longer.


----------



## Narnanz

Got one of the bags today...shes what I was expecting but leather a little dry and dirty...She is a mulberry mitzy and I got her for NZ$100 including postage..came with dustbag as well.
Been looking at a thread on the Mulberry forum about those who have washed their bags in the sink.
Will have a pic up when Im on lunch.


----------



## Narnanz

What do you think? Lining a bit dirty and there are scratches which I knew and accepted when I bought it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> What do you think? Lining a bit dirty and there are scratches which I knew and accepted when I bought it.
> View attachment 4542440
> View attachment 4542441



I like it, the color is very pretty. I have a Mulberry Jaquetta bag that I thrifted and is unlined. I plan on one day dunking her to clean but I don’t know about a lined bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I like it, the color is very pretty. I have a Mulberry Jaquetta bag that I thrifted and is unlined. I plan on one day dunking her to clean but I don’t know about a lined bag.


Theres a thread in Mulberry forum that says many have dunked them. Might give it a go as theres not much to lose and more to gain.
Just have to get over the fear.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Theres a thread in Mulberry forum that says many have dunked them. Might give it a go as theres not much to lose and more to gain.
> Just have to get over the fear.


I have never washed a leather bag, but if I were you Narnanz, I would wait a little.
Your Mulberry isn't very dirty, I think. 
I would leave it as it is for now...


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Monday ladies!
> Loving all the bags posts!
> Hubbie and D got the iPhone XR in Red. Looks awesome and they are both happy.
> Youngest D is not giving up her headphone jack so fingers crossed it last awhile longer.


Sounds like a nice phone!


Narnanz said:


> Got one of the bags today...shes what I was expecting but leather a little dry and dirty...She is a mulberry mitzy and I got her for NZ$100 including postage..came with dustbag as well.
> Been looking at a thread on the Mulberry forum about those who have washed their bags in the sink.
> Will have a pic up when Im on lunch.


Oooooh a Mitzi! How exciting!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Theres a thread in Mulberry forum that says many have dunked them. Might give it a go as theres not much to lose and more to gain.
> Just have to get over the fear.


I would ask on the Coach repair thread. Those ladies are very knowledgeable.
I have dunked an oooooooold Mulb (kongo leather) once. It had a cloth lining. Both survived quite fine.
Your Mitzi is pretty. Do you happen to know what leather it is? NVT?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have never washed a leather bag, but if I were you Narnanz, I would wait a little.
> Your Mulberry isn't very dirty, I think.
> I would leave it as it is for now...


True. Maybe just wipe her off with a wet cloth.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> I would ask on the Coach repair thread. Those ladies are very knowledgeable.
> I have dunked an oooooooold Mulb (kongo leather) once. It had a cloth lining. Both survived quite fine.
> Your Mitzi is pretty. Do you happen to know what leather it is? NVT?


Im not sure what her leather is.
And Im just gonna give her a good condition with CPR  and see how she comes up...shes very dry in places.


----------



## Narnanz

Hey guys...still learning here...what does NVT mean?


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Hey guys...still learning here...what does NVT mean?


Natural Vegetable Tanned.
Meaning the leather is untreated, no finish is applied. It looks as natural as possible.
I didn't know either... Had to use Google...


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Natural Vegetable Tanned.
> Meaning the leather is untreated, no finish is applied. It looks as natural as possible.
> I didn't know either... Had to use Google...


Yeah I just looked it up myself...Aunty Google is the best.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Hey guys...still learning here...what does NVT mean?





Mariapia said:


> Natural Vegetable Tanned.
> Meaning the leather is untreated, no finish is applied. It looks as natural as possible.
> I didn't know either... Had to use Google...





Narnanz said:


> Yeah I just looked it up myself...Aunty Google is the best.


Argh. Sorry! I should have been clearer about this...


----------



## Narnanz

It's not that you were un clear..its just that these higher end bags are new to me.
I've only been able to afford low end no name brands and it's only since I thrifted a really good Coach that I've looked for better bags at great prices.
Mulberry and other brands were just not on my radar as I felt I could never have one, so never learned all the lingo associated with that brand.
That's why I love the site. I'm learning so much and have found so many wonderful bags.
I hope you all understand what I mean. I've never been good at explaining myself in writing. I'm more of a visual person.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I took my Mulberry and gave her a bath in the sink last night. She’s outside drying as I write. More to come...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I took my Mulberry and gave her a bath in the sink last night. She’s outside drying as I write. More to come...


Wow! I just can't wait to see the results 
I am sure your Mulberry will come out looking more beautiful than ever.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> It's not that you were un clear..its just that these higher end bags are new to me.
> I've only been able to afford low end no name brands and it's only since I thrifted a really good Coach that I've looked for better bags at great prices.
> Mulberry and other brands were just not on my radar as I felt I could never have one, so never learned all the lingo associated with that brand.
> That's why I love the site. I'm learning so much and have found so many wonderful bags.
> I hope you all understand what I mean. I've never been good at explaining myself in writing. I'm more of a visual person.


I know where you are coming from. I never thought that I would own designer bags in my whole life.
I would recommend Collonil gel for Mulberry bags. The brand advices to use it and Collonil gel never let me down. Maybe go to the Mulberry subforum. There could be a Mitzi thread and you could find out what leather your bags is. 
Also, I really need to go thrifting. Some of you are really lucky!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So I took my Mulberry and gave her a bath in the sink last night. She’s outside drying as I write. More to come...


I am curious how you Mulb turns out!

Btw, how did you enjoy carrying the Pico??


----------



## Ludmilla

Looks like the MM bags have arrived. Unfortunately at the country house.
I will not go there until the end of September. Argh!!


----------



## Narnanz

oh...look forward to seeing the results.
I didnt wash mine in the end..just CPR and she come out great...but needs her lining cleaned.


----------



## Narnanz

Second bag arrived yesterday in fabulous condition..
Status Anxiety Force of Being in blue...got it for NZ$160 , $200 less than buying it new.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Second bag arrived yesterday in fabulous condition..
> Status Anxiety Force of Being in blue...got it for NZ$160 , $200 less than buying it new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543718


Beautiful, Narnanz!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Looks like the MM bags have arrived. Unfortunately at the country house.
> I will not go there until the end of September. Argh!!


 Can someone open the parcel and send you a pic of your bags? 
It would help you wait for your two beauties.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am curious how you Mulb turns out!
> 
> Btw, how did you enjoy carrying the Pico??


The Mulberry turned out great I just have to condition her, 

And I’ve been enjoying the Picotin, it’s odd though carrying a bag that no one here knows who it’s from kwim?


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s the Mulberry Jaquetta, she looks a little full from being stuffed with towels to help her get dry


----------



## Mariapia

Perfect! Wow!


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Second bag arrived yesterday in fabulous condition..
> Status Anxiety Force of Being in blue...got it for NZ$160 , $200 less than buying it new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543718


Looks great! Can’t wait to see her in action


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4543738
> 
> 
> Here’s the Mulberry Jaquetta, she looks a little full from being stuffed with towels to help her get dry


Impressive!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Second bag arrived yesterday in fabulous condition..
> Status Anxiety Force of Being in blue...got it for NZ$160 , $200 less than buying it new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4543718


Very pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Can someone open the parcel and send you a pic of your bags?
> It would help you wait for your two beauties.


Noooo! Unfortunately not. My mother has taken the box in. I will have to be patient.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The Mulberry turned out great I just have to condition her,
> 
> And I’ve been enjoying the Picotin, *it’s odd though carrying a bag that no one here knows who it’s from kwim?*


Hehe. I think this is the best part. 
I have to admit that carrying my Speedy intimidates me as I think everyone knows LV and knows what I am carrying.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4543738
> 
> 
> Here’s the Mulberry Jaquetta, she looks a little full from being stuffed with towels to help her get dry


Aaaah. Old school Mulb. 
Look at that leather! She is fabulous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Carrying the Cuir today. 
Already Thursday again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4544026
> 
> Carrying the Cuir today.
> Already Thursday again.


I am not carrying a leather bag this morning as rain is supposed to be coming.
We already know the weekend will be windy, rainy and stormy..
So today my Longchamp Clémentine is out for a stroll ..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4544040
> 
> I am not carrying a leather bag this morning as rain is supposed to be coming.
> We already know the weekend will be windy, rainy and stormy..
> So today my Longchamp Clémentine is out for a stroll ..


You have the happiest bags!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4544026
> 
> Carrying the Cuir today.
> Already Thursday again.


Yayy for the cuir!  And yayy for Thursday one more day until Friday


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4544040
> 
> I am not carrying a leather bag this morning as rain is supposed to be coming.
> We already know the weekend will be windy, rainy and stormy..
> So today my Longchamp Clémentine is out for a stroll ..



This is such a beautiful color totally beats the dreary rain.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You have the happiest bags!


Most of them are Longchamp Le Pliage ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Most of them are Longchamp Le Pliage ...


True!


----------



## Ludmilla

I just have to share these pics. I think we should di a new diy class with Miss Flyingneedles at the Happy Mackerel:


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> I just have to share these pics. I think we should di a new diy class with Miss Flyingneedles at the Happy Mackerel:
> View attachment 4544301
> 
> View attachment 4544302
> 
> View attachment 4544303
> 
> View attachment 4544304
> 
> View attachment 4544305


Hahaha...they look so cute.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Hahaha...they look so cute.





Ludmilla said:


> I just have to share these pics. I think we should di a new diy class with Miss Flyingneedles at the Happy Mackerel:
> View attachment 4544301
> 
> View attachment 4544302
> 
> View attachment 4544303
> 
> View attachment 4544304
> 
> View attachment 4544305


I am totally for this. 
Do u think our landlord will allow us sharp pointy objects again after the last debacle where we used them as darts to impale a certain tangerine tinted US president?


----------



## karman

I just posted in another thread (the Structured Bag Lovers thread) I received this beautiful circle bag from a brand called Luxemono based in Singapore. 

I really, really wanted a LV Petite Boite Chapeau but a phone doesn’t comfortably fit so t was kind of a deal breaker. Everything else about It is perfect; if only it were 0.5-1 inch wider and taller. 

Found this much more affordable version finished in saffiano leather and it fits all my essentials comfortably including room for my phone and more! Including express shipping it was just ~$135US


----------



## Tomsmom

karman said:


> I just posted in another thread (the Structured Bag Lovers thread) I received this beautiful circle bag from a brand called Luxemono based in Singapore.
> 
> I really, really wanted a LV Petite Boite Chapeau but a phone doesn’t comfortably fit so t was kind of a deal breaker. Everything else about It is perfect; if only it were 0.5-1 inch wider and taller.
> 
> Found this much more affordable version finished in saffiano leather and it fits all my essentials comfortably including room for my phone and more! Including express shipping it was just ~$135US


Beautiful choice!  Love the brown.


----------



## Mariapia

karman said:


> I just posted in another thread (the Structured Bag Lovers thread) I received this beautiful circle bag from a brand called Luxemono based in Singapore.
> 
> I really, really wanted a LV Petite Boite Chapeau but a phone doesn’t comfortably fit so t was kind of a deal breaker. Everything else about It is perfect; if only it were 0.5-1 inch wider and taller.
> 
> Found this much more affordable version finished in saffiano leather and it fits all my essentials comfortably including room for my phone and more! Including express shipping it was just ~$135US


So cute, karman!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I am totally for this.
> Do u think our landlord will allow us sharp pointy objects again after the last debacle where we used them as darts to impale a certain tangerine tinted US president?


The memory of our landlord is not the best... we will be fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

karman said:


> I just posted in another thread (the Structured Bag Lovers thread) I received this beautiful circle bag from a brand called Luxemono based in Singapore.
> 
> I really, really wanted a LV Petite Boite Chapeau but a phone doesn’t comfortably fit so t was kind of a deal breaker. Everything else about It is perfect; if only it were 0.5-1 inch wider and taller.
> 
> Found this much more affordable version finished in saffiano leather and it fits all my essentials comfortably including room for my phone and more! Including express shipping it was just ~$135US


Pretty! I have seen the LV version in the store today. I think I like yours better. 
(Esp. the price tag. )


----------



## Narnanz

Cuteness overload.


----------



## karman

Thank you everyone! Here’s another photo with my blouse of the day...



Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful choice!  Love the brown.





Mariapia said:


> So cute, karman!





Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! I have seen the LV version in the store today. I think I like yours better.
> (Esp. the price tag. )


----------



## Murphy47

karman said:


> Thank you everyone! Here’s another photo with my blouse of the day...


Looks really pretty! Love the early fall outfit.


----------



## Mariapia

karman said:


> Thank you everyone! Here’s another photo with my blouse of the day...


I agree with Ludmilla. I don't like the LV , I much prefer your bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

karman said:


> Thank you everyone! Here’s another photo with my blouse of the day...


Lovely outfit all around!


----------



## Ludmilla

Visiting a wedding/birthday party at the big city today. Old school friend got married last year and she and her husband are doing the party a year later together with his 40th birthday. It‘s a evening event. I am both excited and scared, because I really hate going to places where I have never been before alone. Ah well. Hopefully, I will not get lost.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Visiting a wedding/birthday party at the big city today. Old school friend got married last year and she and her husband are doing the party a year later together with his 40th birthday. It‘s a evening event. I am both excited and scared, because I really hate going to places where I have never been before alone. Ah well. Hopefully, I will not get lost.


You will be fine and look beautiful!!  What bag are you wearing?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Visiting a wedding/birthday party at the big city today. Old school friend got married last year and she and her husband are doing the party a year later together with his 40th birthday. It‘s a evening event. I am both excited and scared, because I really hate going to places where I have never been before alone. Ah well. Hopefully, I will not get lost.


Enjoy that lovely event, Ludmilla. Have fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You will be fine and look beautiful!!  What bag are you wearing?





Mariapia said:


> Enjoy that lovely event, Ludmilla. Have fun!


Hello and happy Sunday!
I survived the party quite fine. Found everything and took taxi home. 
Met another old school friend there that I have not seen in ages. Was fun to reconnect as it felt like we have seen each other just yesterday. 
Bag of the day was the Cuir. 
(Regarding bag watching: one MiuMiu bow bag - well loved and a lovely red; black Marc Jacobs bag also well loved.)
Hope you all have nice plans for today.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4544026
> 
> Carrying the Cuir today.
> Already Thursday again.


Love it. 

The stitching is always so bold and perfect on your bags. 
Amazing craftsmanship.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi !!  It’s Tuesday.  I’m off to Manhattan or rather Queens, for work training. I’ve been up forever it seems. I’m the ferry then 2 trains. I’m hoping for a good thrift store in the area but I don’t have high hopes.  Back in the Rogue since it zips closed.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies 
Today I am taking out my Bandit Manchot  tote bag.
Recycled leather. Made in the South West of France...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4548242
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> Today I am taking out my Bandit Manchot  tote bag.
> Recycled leather. Made in the South West of France...


Love, love this! The color is gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ugh. I have a vodaphone ad popping up almost every time I login. 
So annoying.
Happy Tuesday to all of you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I have a vodaphone ad popping up almost every time I login.
> So annoying.
> Happy Tuesday to all of you!


Had the same for nearly three weeks.... 
Have a look at the Feedback Drop box. 
Lots of TPFers are talking about it and Vlad is taking action.


----------



## Ludmilla

I don’t even make it to the dropbox... as soon as I klick a few times the advertising pops up.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I don’t even make it to the dropbox... as soon as I klick a few times the advertising pops up.


I know, I know.... Vlad is trying to solve the problem. 
Can you use another device?
It seems it is happening on IPads and IPhones especially and on TPF....
Nothing dangerous but it's very annoying.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I know, I know.... Vlad is trying to solve the problem.
> Can you use another device?
> It seems it is happening on IPads and IPhones especially and on TPF....
> Nothing dangerous but it's very annoying.


I am trying another browser at the moment.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am trying another browser at the moment.


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m home from my exciting day in the city of Queens!  Thankfully miss 21 was home and drive me home from the ferry. Diabetes training; check!  Bothering the school to make sure they don’t take away miss 13’s paraprofessional; will do tomorrow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fingers crossed!


Using another browser that blocks advertisements helps a lot!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m home from my exciting day in the city of Queens!  Thankfully miss 21 was home and drive me home from the ferry. Diabetes training; check!  Bothering the school to make sure they don’t take away miss 13’s paraprofessional; will do tomorrow!


You are having quite some chores at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tired today.
I feel like there is a cold creeping into my bones.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Tired today.
> I feel like there is a cold creeping into my bones.


Oh no, have some hot tea and rest up if you can.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Tired today.
> I feel like there is a cold creeping into my bones.


Say NO to the cold. REFUSE to be sick. 
So I get a call from youngest D today. 
She starts out “ soooooo, English sucks. English majors are pretentious.” 
I know what’s coming. 
So major of the month is : Art. 
So we had a long discussion about the lack of money in those careers if you’re not careful. 
She will be majoring in Art with a focus on Secondary Education. Not much better financial prospects without masters but I think she will find something. She’s like that. 
For those of you keeping score that’s major number 6. Luckily it’s not a big deal at her school.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Say NO to the cold. REFUSE to be sick.
> So I get a call from youngest D today.
> She starts out “ soooooo, English sucks. English majors are pretentious.”
> I know what’s coming.
> So major of the month is : Art.
> So we had a long discussion about the lack of money in those careers if you’re not careful.
> She will be majoring in Art with a focus on Secondary Education. Not much better financial prospects without masters but I think she will find something. She’s like that.
> For those of you keeping score that’s major number 6. Luckily it’s not a big deal at her school.



I changed my major many times before deciding on nursing. She will find her way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Say NO to the cold. REFUSE to be sick.
> So I get a call from youngest D today.
> She starts out “ soooooo, English sucks. English majors are pretentious.”
> I know what’s coming.
> So major of the month is : Art.
> So we had a long discussion about the lack of money in those careers if you’re not careful.
> She will be majoring in Art with a focus on Secondary Education. Not much better financial prospects without masters but I think she will find something. She’s like that.
> For those of you keeping score that’s major number 6. Luckily it’s not a big deal at her school.


No no no! Tell her from someone who studied literature: don‘t do it! I know when you are 20 and your parents have this financial talk with you, you think that earning not much is ok. It is not. 
(I know. She will not listen. )


----------



## Murphy47

Nope. She’s not listening. We had a firm talk with her when she started uni that is doesn’t matter what degree as long as she is employable. I thought we were all on the same page. Hubbie and I are not happy. 
She has said she is getting her teaching certificate so that is a bonus. 
With the oldest we made the mistake of coming down too hard and she just cut off communication and dig herself into a really big hole that she has just recently gotten out of so we are trying to be a little more tolerant with this one but argh. Like talking to a brick wall. She gets it from the husbands side. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nope. She’s not listening. We had a firm talk with her when she started uni that is doesn’t matter what degree as long as she is employable. I thought we were all on the same page. Hubbie and I are not happy.
> She has said she is getting her teaching certificate so that is a bonus.
> With the oldest we made the mistake of coming down too hard and she just cut off communication and dig herself into a really big hole that she has just recently gotten out of so we are trying to be a little more tolerant with this one but argh. Like talking to a brick wall. She gets it from the husbands side. Lol.


Aw Murphy I am sorry. I know what you are going through. I started out with pharmacy and everyone (but me) was happy. Changed for literature. Everyone was unhappy (but me). There were a lot of firm talks and my mother and I did not speak with each other for a long time. 
From my nowadays perspective I should have chosen differently. 
Arts and stuff are fancy, but earning money is far more fancier. 
And I am one of those who got lucky with a job at public service admin. Not well paid, but at least it is hard to get fired. 

I know that she won’t listen. As I did not listen myself.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Aw Murphy I am sorry. I know what you are going through. I started out with pharmacy and everyone (but me) was happy. Changed for literature. Everyone was unhappy (but me). There were a lot of firm talks and my mother and I did not speak with each other for a long time.
> From my nowadays perspective I should have chosen differently.
> Arts and stuff are fancy, but earning money is far more fancier.
> And I am one of those who got lucky with a job at public service admin. Not well paid, but at least it is hard to get fired.
> 
> I know that she won’t listen. As I did not listen myself.


It’ll all work out somehow. 
Luckily she is not a bag junkie. Easier to make ends meet if you’re not.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’ll all work out somehow.
> Luckily she is not a bag junkie. Easier to make ends meet if you’re not.



This is so true!
Yep. It will work out.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!!  We have a 4 day weekend here due to the Jewish holiday on Monday and Tuesday. There’s been quite a bit of drama at work. 2 of my co workers have been at each other’s throats there is such a personality clash it’s too much and draining. Other than that I really love my job, just not the drama.

Bag wise I’m still in my Rogue, I really love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!!  We have a 4 day weekend here due to the Jewish holiday on Monday and Tuesday. There’s been quite a bit of drama at work. 2 of my co workers have been at each other’s throats there is such a personality clash it’s too much and draining. Other than that I really love my job, just not the drama.
> 
> Bag wise I’m still in my Rogue, I really love this bag!


Happy Friday!
Oh no. I am sorry about the work related drama. 
Hope it works out soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Oh no. I am sorry about the work related drama.
> Hope it works out soon.


Thank you. I’m debating calling a meeting but I’m not entirely confident in my mediating skills.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you. I’m debating calling a meeting but I’m not entirely confident in my mediating skills.


How long is this going on?
Are you the boss of the fighters?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!!  We have a 4 day weekend here due to the Jewish holiday on Monday and Tuesday. There’s been quite a bit of drama at work. 2 of my co workers have been at each other’s throats there is such a personality clash it’s too much and draining. Other than that I really love my job, just not the drama.
> 
> Bag wise I’m still in my Rogue, I really love this bag!


I don't know what is going on at the moment...
How come there is so much drama at work?
Why can't some people  live and work together peacefully?
Of course fights happened in the past too but the fighters always   decided to ignore each other in the end just to protect their quiet colleagues and preserve the atmosphere at work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How long is this going on?
> Are you the boss of the fighters?



No I’m not the “boss”. But everyone comes to me as the lead nurse


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I don't know what is going on at the moment...
> How come there is so much drama at work?
> Why can't some people  live and work together peacefully?
> Of course fights happened in the past too but the fighters always   decided to ignore each other in the end just to protect their quiet colleagues and preserve the atmosphere at work.



You hit the nail on the head!!  They are not speaking to each other thank goodness!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No I’m not the “boss”. But everyone comes to me as the lead nurse


I think I would sit it out a bit.
Can you talk to them one by one? Before doing a mediation?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't know what is going on at the moment...
> How come there is so much drama at work?
> Why can't some people  live and work together peacefully?
> Of course fights happened in the past too but the fighters always   decided to ignore each other in the end just to protect their quiet colleagues and preserve the atmosphere at work.


Some are probably just bored. 
And some just need drama. It is the air they are breathing.


----------



## Ludmilla

On a happier note. Someone is opening a Massaccesi box this evening.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay!


Left bag is for my sister right one is mine. 
Better pics tomorrow. It is already dark here.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!
> View attachment 4551118
> 
> Left bag is for my sister right one is mine.
> Better pics tomorrow. It is already dark here.


Yum, definitely want more pix, especially of that Theia!


----------



## southernbelle43

Update on my Little Miss M.  I have two, love them and would not change a thing on them.  They suit my purposes. I hardly ever have a bag on my shoulder for any length of time.  

If you plan to order one and do a lot of shoulder carry,  get wider straps.  The original ones are not comfortable after a while.  And I do not carry much  at all. It might not be  an issue if you get a really light leather; mine are Pompei.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!
> View attachment 4551118
> 
> Left bag is for my sister right one is mine.
> Better pics tomorrow. It is already dark here.


Wow! I love both!
Congrats on your purchases ! 
You and your sister must be delighted!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Yum, definitely want more pix, especially of that Theia!


I do foresee a second Theia in my future.... 
I like esp. weight and size.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love both!
> Congrats on your purchases !
> You and your sister must be delighted!


Thank you! 
My sister has not seen hers so far. But, both are „mother approved“.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I do foresee a second Theia in my future....
> I like esp. weight and size.


The Theia is one of his best designs, imho.  But I say that about every one of them


----------



## Narnanz

Dont know if any of you remember the huge earthquake Christchurch in which we lost many lives ...and many lost their homes.
Nature has found a way to take back its land...this is the redzone lands...amazing change...sad for those who had homes and built memories and family there.
Just thought you might find it interesting.
https://interactives.stuff.co.nz/2019/09/christchurch-red-zone-to-green/?cid=facebook.post


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> Dont know if any of you remember the huge earthquake Christchurch in which we lost many lives ...and many lost their homes.
> Nature has found a way to take back its land...this is the redzone lands...amazing change...sad for those who had homes and built memories and family there.
> Just thought you might find it interesting.
> https://interactives.stuff.co.nz/2019/09/christchurch-red-zone-to-green/?cid=facebook.post


I do remember. 
We were there shortly after. Such devastation is so rare here in Oz, it was quite unsettling to see it and to talk to people who were there. 
When I lived in Wellington, NZ, we experienced a few very light weight shakes but nothing like the Christchurch ones recently. 
Quite easy to see if all of a sudden there were no people here. Nature would flourish.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Dont know if any of you remember the huge earthquake Christchurch in which we lost many lives ...and many lost their homes.
> Nature has found a way to take back its land...this is the redzone lands...amazing change...sad for those who had homes and built memories and family there.
> Just thought you might find it interesting.
> https://interactives.stuff.co.nz/2019/09/christchurch-red-zone-to-green/?cid=facebook.post


I couldn't look at the whole article  ( the page kept disappearing ) but I could see the pictures of the red zone now and what it was like before the quake. Impressive pics.
Thanks for sharing Narnanz .


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Dont know if any of you remember the huge earthquake Christchurch in which we lost many lives ...and many lost their homes.
> Nature has found a way to take back its land...this is the redzone lands...amazing change...sad for those who had homes and built memories and family there.
> Just thought you might find it interesting.
> https://interactives.stuff.co.nz/2019/09/christchurch-red-zone-to-green/?cid=facebook.post


This is sooooo impressive. I remember the earthquake. Did not have time to read through the whole article - going to do this later - but, where have all the people gone?


----------



## Ludmilla

Here come the pics of my new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here come the pics of my new bag.
> View attachment 4551740
> View attachment 4551741
> 
> View attachment 4551742
> 
> View attachment 4551744


It was worth the wait, LudmillaI love that blue! You will see it's a colour that can be worn all year round and with everything . Time to take it out immediately.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It was worth the wait, LudmillaI love that blue! You will see it's a colour that can be worn all year round and with everything . Time to take it out immediately.


It is raining today. 
Not sure about suede and rain. 
Thank you for the bag love. I really like that bag a lot!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Here come the pics of my new bag.
> View attachment 4551740
> View attachment 4551741
> 
> View attachment 4551742
> 
> View attachment 4551744


Omg that color is so saturated and rich!  Great choice!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Omg that color is so saturated and rich!  Great choice!!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Here come the pics of my new bag.
> View attachment 4551740
> View attachment 4551741
> 
> View attachment 4551742
> 
> View attachment 4551744


 Be still my heart.  That color and texture on one of my favorite bags!!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Be still my heart.  That color and texture on one of my favorite bags!!


Hehe. Thank you.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Thank you.


Gorgeous bag! Xlnt choice. Hope you get to carry her soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday! Had a motorcycle lesson this am. Supposed to take my road test Tuesday afternoon I could use all the positive prayers, vibes thoughts whatever you have


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday! Had a motorcycle lesson this am. Supposed to take my road test Tuesday afternoon I could use all the positive prayers, vibes thoughts whatever you have


Yay! Sending you prayers, vibes and thoughts. 
You will rock it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday! Had a motorcycle lesson this am. Supposed to take my road test Tuesday afternoon I could use all the positive prayers, vibes thoughts whatever you have


Just remember that you are INVISIBLE to cars.  Keep that in mind and you will be fine.  When I rode, I never assumed anyone could see me. And to be honest, a couple of times this last year, I have almost missed seeing a motorcycle when I was driving my car. Scary.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday! Had a motorcycle lesson this am. Supposed to take my road test Tuesday afternoon I could use all the positive prayers, vibes thoughts whatever you have


Prayers, vibes, thoughts, everything from me to you, here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!


Happy Monday!!  I’m off today and tomorrow due to the Jewish holiday. Went thrifting with my older girls the morning and had a good time. Off to visit my mom in a little while. Still in my Rogue can’t seem to change out of her .


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!  I’m off today and tomorrow due to the Jewish holiday. Went thrifting with my older girls the morning and had a good time. Off to visit my mom in a little while. Still in my Rogue can’t seem to change out of her .


It’s such a lovely bag, why change? 
Sounds like a busy day. Enjoy the time off!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It’s such a lovely bag, why change?
> Sounds like a busy day. Enjoy the time off!


Thank you !


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Back into one of my Longchamp this morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4554092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Back into one of my Longchamp this morning.


Nice to see your Quadri again! Great design!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4554092
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Back into one of my Longchamp this morning.


Beautiful choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nice to see your Quadri again! Great design!





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful choice!



Thank you!
I don't wear it much but I realize that I carry  my Longchamp bags more often than any other brand I have..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you!
> I don't wear it much but I realize that I carry  my Longchamp bags more often than any other brand I have..


They are so practical!
And worryfree!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> They are so practical!
> And worryfree!


Absolutely!
Why on earth did we buy so many other brands?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely!
> Why on earth did we buy so many other brands?


I have no idea. 
Probably, because the other brands have pretty bags, too.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely!
> Why on earth did we buy so many other brands?


Because although Longchamp LP is totally lightweight and comes in amazing colors, most of them are not awesome. Not stop u on your tracks cool.


----------



## Tomsmom

I passed my motorcycle road test!!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4554846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed my motorcycle road test!!


Very Nice....have fun but be safe.


----------



## Murphy47

That’s so awesome! 
Can I sing Born to Be Wild? 
Can’t wait to see your leathers.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Because although Longchamp LP is totally lightweight and comes in amazing colors, most of them are not awesome. Not stop u on your tracks cool.


With their new leather bags they try very hard to be instagram influencer material. Not my cup of tea, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4554846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed my motorcycle road test!!


Congrats!
Safe travels wherever you ride, my friend,


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
It is almost 6am in the morning in my part of the island. Aaaaaand.... I am having 3 days off! Tomorrow is a national holiday. Visiting my cousin who lives near the Alps.
Have not packed, yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

It’s probably not the best idea to bring a suede bag on a trip. But, I could not help it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That’s so awesome!
> Can I sing Born to Be Wild?
> Can’t wait to see your leathers.


Of course you can sing, lol!!  I bought a Patricia Nash pink backpack for riding occasions


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It’s probably not the best idea to bring a suede bag on a trip. But, I could not help it.
> View attachment 4555184


Oooooh!!  So so nice!  Enjoy your time off!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oooooh!!  So so nice!  Enjoy your time off!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It’s probably not the best idea to bring a suede bag on a trip. But, I could not help it.
> View attachment 4555184


Perfect! Have a lovely weekend, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4554846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed my motorcycle road test!!


Congrats, Tomsmom!
Road 66 is soon going to be yours.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> With their new leather bags they try very hard to be instagram influencer material. Not my cup of tea, though.


I think they are very pretty. And seem to be well made. They just don’t make my heart go pitty pat.


----------



## Murphy47

Oooh. I never saw the pink one. Selfies plz.


----------



## Murphy47

It’s a gorgeous bag. Can see why you couldn’t resist. still 90F here. Today is supposed to be last day. I hope so. Never really got a tan this summer so my legs look all pale in shorts.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It’s a gorgeous bag. Can see why you couldn’t resist. still 90F here. Today is supposed to be last day. I hope so. Never really got a tan this summer so my legs look all pale in shorts.


90 here too!  I’m done with the heat.  And don’t worry pale is in !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> 90 here too!  I’m done with the heat.  And don’t worry pale is in !


This is xlnt! I don’t actively tan anymore but I do get a certain amount of color just being outside. 
Climate change is kinda unnerving.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> This is xlnt! I don’t actively tan anymore but I do get a certain amount of color just being outside.
> Climate change is kinda unnerving.


Tomsmom is right, Murphy, pale is in, definitely.


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Thursday!!  Rainy and cool here big difference from hot and humid yesterday. Still in my Rogue...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> It’s Thursday!!  Rainy and cool here big difference from hot and humid yesterday. Still in my Rogue...


Gloomy overcast and still humid here. Better than hot tho. 
Lunch with a girlfriend today. Yay! 
Who is NOT ready to see xmas decorations? Many stores have trees up already. Boo.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Gloomy overcast and still humid here. Better than hot tho.
> Lunch with a girlfriend today. Yay!
> Who is NOT ready to see xmas decorations? Many stores have trees up already. Boo.


This used to drive me batty. I have resolved it by ignoring the “secular” Christmas and focusing on the real Christmas, celebrating the birth of Jesus! So now I can ignore the merchandizing hype completely.


----------



## Ludmilla

I do not need Christmas decorations right now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I do not need Christmas decorations right now.


Just say no to the Christmas decorations!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Just say no to the Christmas decorations!


I bought some TOTALLY cool new stuff that I’ll post when it’s actually closer to the holiday. 
This is just waaayyyy to early. 
Someone on Facebook posted that there’s only 11 more Friday’s and I almost had a panic attack.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just say no to the Christmas decorations!


I try.


Murphy47 said:


> I bought some TOTALLY cool new stuff that I’ll post when it’s actually closer to the holiday.
> This is just waaayyyy to early.
> Someone on Facebook posted that there’s only 11 more Friday’s and I almost had a panic attack.


I understand your panic attack. I have the feeling that Christmas is coming faster every year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I bought some TOTALLY cool new stuff that I’ll post when it’s actually closer to the holiday.
> This is just waaayyyy to early.
> Someone on Facebook posted that there’s only 11 more Friday’s and I almost had a panic attack.


I get you, it does seem to speed up every year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday everyone!!  It stopped raining but still cool I’m ok with that


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone!!  It stopped raining but still cool I’m ok with that


Me too! Pulled out the cozy robe and enjoying not sweating. 
Time for Fall hard work. Yay.


----------



## Murphy47

Newest Fall splurge.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Newest Fall splurge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557516


Very nice!!  Great style and color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Newest Fall splurge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557516


Very pretty! Fall splurges are very important!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4554846
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I passed my motorcycle road test!!


Assume all other road users are trying to kill you and ride accordingly. 

Happy travels.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Newest Fall splurge.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4557516


Lovely bag, Murphy. 
And the colour is perfect too.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag, Murphy.
> And the colour is perfect too.


Thanks! I thought so. It was an exchange for a Coach bag I bought last week that was coming unsewed after a week.


----------



## Narnanz

Morning after seeing WOW...World of Wearable Arts here in Wellington..just watching the sun come up and a cruise ship be guided into port.


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> Morning after seeing WOW...World of Wearable Arts here in Wellington..just watching the sun come up and a cruise ship be guided into port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558377
> View attachment 4558378


looks like Kaiwharawhara. Where we lived while building the Television Station in Lower Hutt. Lovely place to be with an amazing view. Lucky you.


----------



## Narnanz

ShinyW said:


> looks like Kaiwharawhara. Where we lived while building the Television Station in Lower Hutt. Lovely place to be with an amazing view. Lucky you.


It's my bros house...they got a Lockwood in Broadmeadows with this fantastic view..after seeing family...the view is the next thing I want to see.


----------



## Narnanz

Smaug at the Domestic terminal..


----------



## Narnanz

Why didn't they just fly to mordor and drop the ring in?


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Morning after seeing WOW...World of Wearable Arts here in Wellington..just watching the sun come up and a cruise ship be guided into port.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558377
> View attachment 4558378


The view is amazing! Have a happy time with your family.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Why didn't they just fly to mordor and drop the ring in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558716


I always asked the same question. Would have been so much easier. 
Guess, they should have asked a woman.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Happy Sunday!  Off to church in a little while then hopefully this afternoon I’ll be getting used to my bike. Dh and I went to go for a ride yesterday but I kept stalling because I wasn’t used to the clutch.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Happy Sunday!  Off to church in a little while then hopefully this afternoon I’ll be getting used to my bike. Dh and I went to go for a ride yesterday but I kept stalling because I wasn’t used to the clutch.


Did you ride yesterday? Did you like it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Back at the office. It was an incredibly unproductive day. 
I feel like I did nothing at all. Bought some wool. To have a more productive evening.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Back at the office. It was an incredibly unproductive day.
> I feel like I did nothing at all. Bought some wool. To have a more productive evening.


Knitting is pretty relaxing.
Forget about the unproductive day at the office.
As we say in French " there are days with and days without"
Tomorrow will be a "day with"


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Did you ride yesterday? Did you like it?


I only played around in my yard and driveway to get used to the bike, dh was nervous to take me out on the streets


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Knitting is pretty relaxing.
> Forget about the unproductive day at the office.
> As we say in French " there are days with and days without"
> Tomorrow will be a "day with"


Yes. Day was a bit more productive. Two meetings . Now I have a headache. 


Tomsmom said:


> I only played around in my yard and driveway to get used to the bike, dh was nervous to take me out on the streets


Is there a place where you can drive without the fear of cars (whatever) on the street?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I only played around in my yard and driveway to get used to the bike, dh was nervous to take me out on the streets


Sounds like fun! Let’s see some action photos!!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Knitting is pretty relaxing.
> Forget about the unproductive day at the office.
> As we say in French " there are days with and days without"
> Tomorrow will be a "day with"


Knitting is only relaxing until u start counting dropped stitches and had to retrieve yarn ball from cars umpteen times
I always love your scarves so post pic!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Day was a bit more productive. Two meetings . Now I have a headache.
> 
> Is there a place where you can drive without the fear of cars (whatever) on the street?



Yes there’s a parking lot not far from us but the weather hasn’t been cooperating.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes there’s a parking lot not far from us but the weather hasn’t been cooperating.


Ah no, sorry. Weather sucks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Knitting is only relaxing until u start counting dropped stitches and had to retrieve yarn ball from cars umpteen times
> I always love your scarves so post pic!


Here you go...


Scarf I am doing right now.
And...


Wool I bought yesterday for another scarf.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 4560513
> 
> Scarf I am doing right now.
> And...
> View attachment 4560515
> 
> Wool I bought yesterday for another scarf.


Those colors are simply gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Going to a concert in Manhattan tonight. Bringing LC Billberry!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Those colors are simply gorgeous!


Thank you! 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4560761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a concert in Manhattan tonight. Bringing LC Billberry!


Hello bag twin!  Hope you had a nice concert.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4560761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to a concert in Manhattan tonight. Bringing LC Billberry!


Hello bag triplet!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Here you go...
> View attachment 4560513
> 
> Scarf I am doing right now.
> And...
> View attachment 4560515
> 
> Wool I bought yesterday for another scarf.


Love love love the colors! Xlnt choice!


----------



## Murphy47

Quadruplets!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello bag triplet!





Murphy47 said:


> Quadruplets!


I think we can savely say that this bag is very well loved on the island.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love love love the colors! Xlnt choice!


 Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I think we can savely say that this bag is very well loved on the island.


We all have awesome taste!


----------



## Tomsmom

I recently bought a McQueen wallet at TJMaxx for an amazing price (80.00). I couldn’t just leave it there, lol. Anyway I love the wallet it’s box calf leather and just feels awesome. Do any of you change out of wallets like you do bags?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4561497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought a McQueen wallet at TJMaxx for an amazing price (80.00). I couldn’t just leave it there, lol. Anyway I love the wallet it’s box calf leather and just feels awesome. Do any of you change out of wallets like you do bags?


I change wallets but not as often. Winter and summer. Then I have smaller ones for cross body bags and a large one for travel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> We all have awesome taste!


Yes, we have.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4561497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I recently bought a McQueen wallet at TJMaxx for an amazing price (80.00). I couldn’t just leave it there, lol. Anyway I love the wallet it’s box calf leather and just feels awesome. Do any of you change out of wallets like you do bags?


No. I am a one wallet girl.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Another unproductive day at the office as I cannot concentrate at all. Sigh. 
Wish I could just go home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Another unproductive day at the office as I cannot concentrate at all. Sigh.
> Wish I could just go home.


Ughhhh sorry Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Handbag Day to one and all!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No. I am a one wallet girl.


Take it easy, Ludmilla...
Weekend is nearly there.
Meet friends, have fun, be free.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Today is a bit better than yesterday. So hooray on getting some stuff done.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Today is a bit better than yesterday. So hooray on getting some stuff done.


Happy Friday!!  I had to deal with a soul testing dose of crazy yesterday. Here’s to a great relaxing weekend!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I had to deal with a soul testing dose of crazy yesterday. Here’s to a great relaxing weekend!!


Oh no! I hope you have a relaxing weekend!


----------



## Ludmilla

A very happy Sunday to all islanders!
Hope you all had a glorious weekend.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> A very happy Sunday to all islanders!
> Hope you all had a glorious weekend.


Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Sunday! ✌❤️


----------



## Ludmilla

It is already Monday and I am back at the office. As all the colleagues who had an idea about what we are doing are all gone now we are stumbling around like beheaded chickens.
At least my pretty suede bag is with me.


And if life gets too hard I can always look across the street and watch the cute architect in his office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is already Monday and I am back at the office. As all the colleagues who had an idea about what we are doing are all gone now we are stumbling around like beheaded chickens.
> At least my pretty suede bag is with me.
> View attachment 4564717
> 
> And if life gets too hard I can always look across the street and watch the cute architect in his office.


Great bag choice. I’m sorry the”good” co- workers aren’t there anymore. Enjoy your view!


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Columbus Day here in the states which means a lot of us have off from work. Not doing much today, low key day off.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag choice. I’m sorry the”good” co- workers aren’t there anymore. *Enjoy your view!*


 Hehe. I do. 


Tomsmom said:


> It’s Columbus Day here in the states which means a lot of us have off from work. Not doing much today, low key day off.


Have a good time during your calm day at work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I do.
> 
> Have a good time during your calm day at work.


Lol I’m one of the ones who isn’t working


----------



## Tomsmom

So I’m bored, waiting for Miss 21 to get off work so we can go to the local outlets. Still in my Rogue but been thinking more and more about moving back into the Pico.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is already Monday and I am back at the office. As all the colleagues who had an idea about what we are doing are all gone now we are stumbling around like beheaded chickens.
> At least my pretty suede bag is with me.
> View attachment 4564717
> 
> And if life gets too hard I can always look across the street and watch the cute architect in his office.


A cute architect across the street? Can you send him something like smoke signals?


----------



## Tomsmom

So I finally changed to the Picotin


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lol I’m one of the ones who isn’t working


oops. Sorry. Misunderstood.
Hope Miss 21 came by and you had a great day at the outlet!



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4565355
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I finally changed to the Picotin


Very pretty! The colour is so nice. I like purple.
How do you enjoy carrying it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A cute architect across the street? Can you send him something like smoke signals?


Hehe. No. I do not want to make him nervous.
The cute architect watching will be soon over as I have to change office in the next few days. Can see him still, but not as good as before.
Boo.


----------



## Ludmilla

We have the nicest autumn weather at the moment. It distracts me A LOT from working. It would be nice to be able to go out and sit in the sun.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> oops. Sorry. Misunderstood.
> Hope Miss 21 came by and you had a great day at the outlet!
> 
> 
> Very pretty! The colour is so nice. I like purple.
> How do you enjoy carrying it?


I do enjoy her


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
I will be moving today (or tomorrow or next week) into the new office. 
Bigger desk! 
Better pc! 
Shorter way to the coffee machine!!! 
Inferior view across the street into the architect's office, but oh well ... 
You have to be open to sacrifices, if you can get closer to the coffee machine.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> I will be moving today (or tomorrow or next week) into the new office.
> Bigger desk!
> Better pc!
> Shorter way to the coffee machine!!!
> Inferior view across the street into the architect's office, but oh well ...
> You have to be open to sacrifices, if you can get closer to the coffee machine.


A cute architect vs a coffee machine?
Oh dear , where has romanticism gone?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> I will be moving today (or tomorrow or next week) into the new office.
> Bigger desk!
> Better pc!
> Shorter way to the coffee machine!!!
> Inferior view across the street into the architect's office, but oh well ...
> You have to be open to sacrifices, if you can get closer to the coffee machine.


Whooohoooo!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A cute architect vs a coffee machine?
> Oh dear , where has romanticism gone?



If you have ever wondered why I am single ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Moving into the new office will happen next Thursday ... I will not get a new monitor until then. 
But, everything else is installed. 
Right now I am sitting at the new place checking the view.
It might be not this inferior.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Moving into the new office will happen next Thursday ... I will not get a new monitor until then.
> But, everything else is installed.
> Right now I am sitting at the new place checking the view.
> It might be not this inferior.


Good news indeed, Ludmilla!
Keep us posted !


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> I will be moving today (or tomorrow or next week) into the new office.
> Bigger desk!
> Better pc!
> Shorter way to the coffee machine!!!
> Inferior view across the street into the architect's office, but oh well ...
> You have to be open to sacrifices, if you can get closer to the coffee machine.


The eternal problem. 

The Coffee Machine vs The Cute Architect. 

There is a saying: "Only good things happen to me."


----------



## Ludmilla

Hehe. I think I have found a very good solution for the eternal The Coffee Machine vs The Cute Architect problem.
Checking out the new desk I have realised that I can watch him better than before. 
If you do not hear from me again the police came and fetched me for staring/stalking out of the window.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wearing my new H&M dress today and I already got two compliments from strangers at the cantine. 
I planned to revisit H&M to look at their other dresses. Now I am definitely going tomorrow after work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new H&M dress today and I already got two compliments from strangers at the cantine.
> I planned to revisit H&M to look at their other dresses. Now I am definitely going tomorrow after work.


Need to see a pic of the dress please .

work here has been dealing with all sorts of crazy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Need to see a pic of the dress please .
> 
> work here has been dealing with all sorts of crazy.


Oh no! Crazy work is no fun! Are the coworkers acting up again?

will take a pic of dress.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! Crazy work is no fun! Are the coworkers acting up again?
> 
> will take a pic of dress.


Not co workers...parents!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I think I have found a very good solution for the eternal The Coffee Machine vs The Cute Architect problem.
> Checking out the new desk I have realised that I can watch him better than before.
> If you do not hear from me again the police came and fetched me for staring/stalking out of the window.


Wow! Tell us a little more about the gentleman....now that you have a better view, you probably have more information about his age, the colour of his eyes etc..
We definitely want a pic of the new dress....
See the connection ?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Not co workers...parents!


Parents are the worst....Today they think they are ministers  of education, no less....


----------



## Narnanz

I have to put myself on ban island...just bought another vintage coach to rehab.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Not co workers...parents!





Mariapia said:


> Parents are the worst....Today they think they are ministers  of education, no less....



So true. My friends who are teachers complain about the parents more than about their students ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I have to put myself on ban island...just bought another vintage coach to rehab.


Naturally, we need to see a pic of that bag. 
Going on ban island is hard ... I never stay there for a long time span. There are just too many nice things out there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Tell us a little more about the gentleman....now that you have a better view, you probably have more information about his age, the colour of his eyes etc..
> We definitely want a pic of the new dress....
> See the connection ?



I fear I am too far away to see the colour of his eyes. I think they are dark. I think he is 40? A bit younger?
Pic of dress is coming soon.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Naturally, we need to see a pic of that bag.
> Going on ban island is hard ... I never stay there for a long time span. There are just too many nice things out there.


I have never been to Ban Island.... It sounds like Hell on earth...
Better to fight our demons where we are....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I fear I am too far away to see the colour of his eyes. I think they are dark. I think he is 40? A bit younger?
> Pic of dress is coming soon.


Wow! 40 and dark eyes?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have never been to Ban Island.... It sounds like Hell on earth...
> Better to fight our demons where we are....


True. 



Mariapia said:


> Wow! 40 and dark eyes?


 I know. 
Here is the dress. No modeling pic as light in front of the mirror is awful.


Just a grey office dress.


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> I have never been to Ban Island.... It sounds like Hell on earth...
> Better to fight our demons where we are....


Being relatively new. I am not sure what "ban island" actually is?


----------



## southernbelle43

ShinyW said:


> Being relatively new. I am not sure what "ban island" actually is?


It is where you go when you have a flat wallet and know you cannot buy another handbag for a while!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> True.
> 
> 
> I know.
> Here is the dress. No modeling pic as light in front of the mirror is awful.
> View attachment 4567974
> 
> Just a grey office dress.


What a lovely dress, Ludmilla!
I hope the cute architect  can see  you wearing that dress from his own office ....
After all he might be watching you too...


----------



## Narnanz

Here they are.
First one is the one I rehabbed two weeks ago..and the others are what I have bought in the last 3 weeks. The Berkely Saddle was bought last night on a whim.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Here they are.
> First one is the one I rehabbed two weeks ago..and the others are what I have bought in the last 3 weeks. The Berkely Saddle was bought last night on a whim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568257
> View attachment 4568258
> View attachment 4568259
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/QUOTE
> Good job, Narnanz , and congrats on your lovely finds!


----------



## Murphy47

Folks often mistake our island for Ban Island. 
We are a group of enablers however. 
Whether is bags, wine or chocolate. 
Busy getting ready to go to New Orleans next week to see youngest D. More home repairs in the list for her. 
Yes she has a nice landlord. But she’s 90. And her son that manages the place is 70. So it’s more time efficient to do it ourselves. Hoping to get some shopping in!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Folks often mistake our island for Ban Island.
> We are a group of enablers however.
> Whether is bags, wine or chocolate.
> Busy getting ready to go to New Orleans next week to see youngest D. More home repairs in the list for her.
> Yes she has a nice landlord. But she’s 90. And her son that manages the place is 70. So it’s more time efficient to do it ourselves. Hoping to get some shopping in!


Enjoy your stay with your daughter, Murphy.
You are a specialist in home repairs... The landlady and her son will be amazed...


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> It is where you go when you have a flat wallet and know you cannot buy another handbag for a while!


It is a dark and cold and a very unfunny place to be.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely dress, Ludmilla!
> I hope the cute architect  can see  you wearing that dress from his own office ....
> After all he might be watching you too...


Thank you! 
Yes, he could see me. But I don‘t think he is watching, too. It is more a one sided business.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Here they are.
> First one is the one I rehabbed two weeks ago..and the others are what I have bought in the last 3 weeks. The Berkely Saddle was bought last night on a whim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4568257
> View attachment 4568258
> View attachment 4568259


I really like those old school Coach bags. And you did a great job with them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Folks often mistake our island for Ban Island.
> We are a group of enablers however.
> Whether is bags, wine or chocolate.
> Busy getting ready to go to New Orleans next week to see youngest D. More home repairs in the list for her.
> Yes she has a nice landlord. But she’s 90. And her son that manages the place is 70. So it’s more time efficient to do it ourselves. Hoping to get some shopping in!


Have fun at New Orleans! And I agree with Mariapia - you are an expert for renovations. 
I also agree about ban island. We are a bunch of happy enablers.


----------



## Murphy47

Awww. Thanks ladies. I will try to take photos so u can see the place. while not a mansion, it’s a large one family house that was converted to 4 apartments after Hurricane Katrina. The place is HUGE. 
They are lucky enough to have off street parking and it’s close to campus. 
Fall has arrived and it’s nice so far. I don’t like it cold, but I do love Fall handbags. 
Still carrying my Dooney Cooper Hobo. 
Anyone heard it’s supposed to be the coldest winter in 50 years? Boo and double boo on that. I might actually need my down coat all season.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Folks often mistake our island for Ban Island.
> We are a group of enablers however.
> Whether is bags, wine or chocolate.
> Busy getting ready to go to New Orleans next week to see youngest D. More home repairs in the list for her.
> Yes she has a nice landlord. But she’s 90. And her son that manages the place is 70. So it’s more time efficient to do it ourselves. Hoping to get some shopping in!



You’re going to do great with the repairs. And yes we are a bunch of enablers; enjoy shopping!  Are there any outlets or malls near dd?


----------



## Murphy47

Ugh. Stupid app. Didn’t post. 
Thanks ladies! Will send photos if I can.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Awww. Thanks ladies. I will try to take photos so u can see the place. while not a mansion, it’s a large one family house that was converted to 4 apartments after Hurricane Katrina. The place is HUGE.
> They are lucky enough to have off street parking and it’s close to campus.
> Fall has arrived and it’s nice so far. I don’t like it cold, but I do love Fall handbags.
> Still carrying my Dooney Cooper Hobo.
> Anyone heard it’s supposed to be the coldest winter in 50 years? Boo and double boo on that. I might actually need my down coat all season.


Nope I have not heard about the winter cold, yet.


----------



## Tomsmom

I bought these bags a couple if weeks ago just getting around for pics 

Patricia Nash backpack that converts to a shoulder bag (pink).

And Kate Spade basket bag. I was watching this on the Macy’s sale table and the last time I had the money so I went for it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4568885
> View attachment 4568884
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought these bags a couple if weeks ago just getting around for pics
> 
> Patricia Nash backpack that converts to a shoulder bag (pink).
> 
> And Kate Spade basket bag. I was watching this on the Macy’s sale table and the last time I had the money so I went for it.


Pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Awww. Thanks ladies. I will try to take photos so u can see the place. while not a mansion, it’s a large one family house that was converted to 4 apartments after Hurricane Katrina. The place is HUGE.
> They are lucky enough to have off street parking and it’s close to campus.
> Fall has arrived and it’s nice so far. I don’t like it cold, but I do love Fall handbags.
> Still carrying my Dooney Cooper Hobo.
> Anyone heard it’s supposed to be the coldest winter in 50 years? Boo and double boo on that. I might actually need my down coat all season.





Ludmilla said:


> Nope I have not heard about the winter cold, yet.


I have heard about that too and as I can't stand winters, I tried to investigate ....
In fact, no one today can say whether the season will be awfully cold or not.
It's too early  to be sure of anything.
So let's keep our toes and fingers crossed...
The ladies who are ready to invest in a Moncler or Canada Goose down jacket will have to wait a little before rushing to the nearest boutique...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have heard about that too and as I can't stand winters, I tried to investigate ....
> In fact, no one today can say whether the season will be awfully cold or not.
> It's too early  to be sure of anything.
> So let's keep our toes and fingers crossed...
> The ladies who are ready to invest in a Moncler or Canada Goose down jacket will have to wait a little before rushing to the nearest boutique...



We are enjoying a golden October. I will think about winter as soon as it is here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We are enjoying a golden October. I will think about winter as soon as it is here.


Not the same thing where I live... 
The nearest big city experienced heavy rains and flooded avenues and shops yesterday...
Here, when it rains, it pours and lots of people are scared.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Not the same thing where I live...
> The nearest big city experienced heavy rains and flooded avenues and shops yesterday...
> Here, when it rains, it pours and lots of people are scared.


Aw no, I am sorry. Chloe Hana and I took a stroll through the park.
I hope your rain ends soon without too much damage.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aw no, I am sorry. Chloe Hana and I took a stroll through the park.
> I hope your rain ends soon without too much damage.


Unfortunately, that awful weather will not stop any time soon....
It's supposed to last two weeks at least..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Unfortunately, that awful weather will not stop any time soon....
> It's supposed to last two weeks at least..


Ughhh!!  Dislike!


----------



## Narnanz

Oh always nice to see the good guys.

Hope this works.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Oh always nice to see the good guys.
> 
> Hope this works.



plastic is a real disaster.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Unfortunately, that awful weather will not stop any time soon....
> It's supposed to last two weeks at least..


Ugh.
This gets a HUGE dislike from my side!


Narnanz said:


> Oh always nice to see the good guys.
> 
> Hope this works.



That is a great video.
Although I think it is really interesting, how nature evolves around plastic garbage.
Glad the little guy has now a prettier home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
We have to brace ourselves - as in 2 days this thread is celebrating its 



Good thing - 5 years have past and we are as young and fresh as ever.
Bad thing - we have not planned anything yet!!!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> We have to brace ourselves - as in 2 days this thread is celebrating its
> View attachment 4570316
> 
> 
> Good thing - 5 years have past and we are as young and fresh as ever.
> Bad thing - we have not planned anything yet!!!!!!


Oh wow!!!  Happy happy 5th anniversary to us!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> We have to brace ourselves - as in 2 days this thread is celebrating its
> View attachment 4570316
> 
> 
> Good thing - 5 years have past and we are as young and fresh as ever.
> Bad thing - we have not planned anything yet!!!!!!


OMG. Really? Wow. I’m all in. 
Dancing swans? Check. Mr C pic for fantasy? Check. 
All we need is a craft.


----------



## Murphy47

Here’s one I like.


----------



## Murphy47

Plus I think these gentlemen would work


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> We have to brace ourselves - as in 2 days this thread is celebrating its
> View attachment 4570316
> 
> 
> Good thing - 5 years have past and we are as young and fresh as ever.
> Bad thing - we have not planned anything yet!!!!!!


Five years? Unbelievable!
You are right Ludmilla, we are as young and fresh as ever.


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> Plus I think these gentlemen would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570408


Yep..*sigh*


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. Really? Wow. I’m all in.
> Dancing swans? Check. Mr C pic for fantasy? Check.
> All we need is a craft.





Murphy47 said:


> Here’s one I like.


Jesus. They were all over the place during a certain famous beer fest around here. 
I saw one on the underground that was able to move its legs. 


Murphy47 said:


> Plus I think these gentlemen would work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4570408


I think they will do.
We definitely need to keep them out of the sight of the Big Fat Swans.
They might get a tiny bit jealous!


Mariapia said:


> Five years? Unbelievable!
> You are right Ludmilla, we are as young and fresh as ever.


----------



## Ludmilla

OK, I have contacted the Happy Mackerel - our landlord was not very happy about the fact that we are coming around.
But, as we all know - he is whiny. 
He promised me a list of cocktails ... I gave him an idea.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> OK, I have contacted the Happy Mackerel - our landlord was not very happy about the fact that we are coming around.
> But, as we all know - he is whiny.
> He promised me a list of cocktails ... I gave him an idea.
> View attachment 4571135


If we are still young and fresh , it seems that landlord is not aging well....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> If we are still young and fresh , it seems that landlord is not aging well....


Maybe he is not aging so well as we are so young and fresh (and full of mischief).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe he is not aging so well as we are so young and fresh (and full of mischief).


He should join TPF and get himself one of those pretty messenger bags men are carrying today....
Carrying  all his essentials would  make him feel more secure and less angry with us forever young ladies...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> He should join TPF and get himself one of those pretty messenger bags men are carrying today....
> Carrying  all his essentials would  make him feel more secure and less angry with us forever young ladies...


Hmm. Yes! We might need to get him a handbag as an anniversary gift.
Any recommendations?


----------



## Ludmilla

Has anyone ordered the fireworks, yet??


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Has anyone ordered the fireworks, yet??


I don’t think so. They are so bad for the environment, maybe just a few to celebrate 5 years? 
Safe trip to New Orleans. after dinner we viewed the Halloween House.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I don’t think so. They are so bad for the environment, maybe just a few to celebrate 5 years?
> Safe trip to New Orleans. after dinner we viewed the Halloween House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571857


Ooh! Lovely house? Can we rent it for the anniversary party?
No fireworks?! 
(Glad you arrived safe and sound at New Orleans!)


----------



## Murphy47

Not sure, but will ask. Lol. 
Removed giant pile of junk from car port. Hubbie off to recycle center. 
Cleaned some stuff and folded towels for D. She should be back from class soon and we’re gonna go have a little fun before her evening activities.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Not sure, but will ask. Lol.
> Removed giant pile of junk from car port. Hubbie off to recycle center.
> Cleaned some stuff and folded towels for D. She should be back from class soon and we’re gonna go have a little fun before her evening activities.


That house is so cool!  Have a great time this evening!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I don’t think so. They are so bad for the environment, maybe just a few to celebrate 5 years?
> Safe trip to New Orleans. after dinner we viewed the Halloween House.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4571857


I once celebrated Halloween  in Montreal.
What a wonderful memory...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I once celebrated Halloween  in Montreal.
> What a wonderful memory...


Oooh! You have been to Canada! Huge envy here. I would really like to visit this country.


----------



## Narnanz

Looks like shes been to a "Spa" and had some cosmetic surgery....another rehab attemp with a 98 Legacy Zip..finding this so much fun to do and really relaxing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Looks like shes been to a "Spa" and had some cosmetic surgery....another rehab attemp with a 98 Legacy Zip..finding this so much fun to do and really relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572519


You are really doing some great rehab jobs!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok - I have talked with our landlors. He is still a bit shaken by the fact that we are going to celebrate our 5th anniversary. 
Obviously, he is fearing some greater damage to the Happy Mackerel.
So he is opting for a "Halloween at the Beach" party. 
Here are some decoration options:










I esp. like the pineapple.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oooh! You have been to Canada! Huge envy here. I would really like to visit this country.


Yes! I went to Montreal and Toronto and I loved them both.
You should go to Canada, Ludmilla. It's not that far and everyone there  is so friendly...


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Looks like shes been to a "Spa" and had some cosmetic surgery....another rehab attemp with a 98 Legacy Zip..finding this so much fun to do and really relaxing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4572519


Narnanz, you did an amazing job as usual!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes! I went to Montreal and Toronto and I loved them both.
> You should go to Canada, Ludmilla. It's not that far and everyone there  is so friendly...


I am scared of flying ... and Canada is really a long flight. 
Hmm. One day I hope I will do it and go there.


----------



## Ludmilla

Using the Tuscany Leather bag today. Have not used it in a while.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Using the Tuscany Leather bag today. Have not used it in a while.
> View attachment 4573401


Great choice!


----------



## rose60610

Ludmilla said:


> Using the Tuscany Leather bag today. Have not used it in a while.
> View attachment 4573401



That is a gorgeous shade of brown. Love it. The style is great. I'd like to have this bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am scared of flying ... and Canada is really a long flight.
> Hmm. One day I hope I will do it and go there.


I was scared of flying too......
But the more you fly the less you are scared.
There are very few plane crashes and so many car accidents every day.
In France only  there are about 3,ooo people who lose their lives on the roads....every single year!
I don't think there are that many victims in the air... in the whole world...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy 5th anniversary to all islanders!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy anniversary, ladies!


----------



## Mariapia

To celebrate our 5th anniversary..... here is what I have found....
An All Saints bag....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4574511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To celebrate our 5th anniversary..... here is what I have found....
> An All Saints bag....


Love the shape and color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Anniversary!!  Still in my Picotin .


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4574511
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To celebrate our 5th anniversary..... here is what I have found....
> An All Saints bag....


Aaah! The search for a saddle bag came to a happy ending! 
Very pretty bag and perfect for anniversary celebrations.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Anniversary!!  Still in my Picotin .


Great bag for a celebration.


----------



## Ludmilla

Party time!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4574654
> 
> Party time!


I’m back from New Orleans. No bag today as still in travel stuff. 
I’m all in for the party! 
Happy 5th Anniversary to one and all. Past and present.


----------



## Narnanz

I could cycle there...would be fun to watch me try to cycle the way home.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> I could cycle there...would be fun to watch me try to cycle the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574818


True. But I would risk it.


----------



## Narnanz

Am already into the wine!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aaah! The search for a saddle bag came to a happy ending!
> Very pretty bag and perfect for anniversary celebrations.


Yes it did! And I got it on sale....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I’m back from New Orleans. No bag today as still in travel stuff.
> I’m all in for the party!
> Happy 5th Anniversary to one and all. Past and present.


Glad you are back safe and sound. Hope renovations went well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I could cycle there...would be fun to watch me try to cycle the way home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4574818


Absolutely stunning pic and bag! 


Narnanz said:


> Am already into the wine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575077


Tasty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes it did! And I got it on sale....


Excellent!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday to all of you!
I can proudly say we almost left the Happy Mackerel undestroyed. Landlord is very happy with us and is offering free cake and coffee.


----------



## Tomsmom

Great anniversary party last night!  Whew I don’t remember a lot...something about one of us swinging on the chandelier and plenty of lampshades on our heads?  Can’t wait to do it all again next year!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great anniversary party last night!  Whew I don’t remember a lot...something about one of us swinging on the chandelier and plenty of lampshades on our heads?  Can’t wait to do it all again next year!!


I think I remember that we hung the landlord on the chandelier and made him swing?!


----------



## Ludmilla

using one of my other neglected bags today. Miss Plum is going back to the big city.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4575339
> 
> 
> using one of my other neglected bags today. Miss Plum is going back to the big city.



Love, love the color!!  Excellent choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4575339
> 
> 
> using one of my other neglected bags today. Miss Plum is going back to the big city.


Always so nice to see Miss Plum!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4575339
> 
> 
> using one of my other neglected bags today. Miss Plum is going back to the big city.


What brand is miss plum?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love, love the color!!  Excellent choice!





Mariapia said:


> Always so nice to see Miss Plum!


Thank you!
It is a Massacesi bag. My first. 
Plum pebbled leather - indestructible!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Great anniversary party last night!  Whew I don’t remember a lot...something about one of us swinging on the chandelier and plenty of lampshades on our heads?  Can’t wait to do it all again next year!!


As my shoulder is sore this morning, I’m afraid I must plead guilty to chandelier swinging. Alas, the landlord was NOT a part of Cirque de Soleil.


----------



## Narnanz

My morning after was slightly ruined by having to wash a dog who rolled in something disgusting....white dog people...White Dog!


----------



## sdkitty

Narnanz said:


> My morning after was slightly ruined by having to wash a dog who rolled in something disgusting....white dog people...White Dog!


when I meet other people's dogs I want one.  but they're a lot more work than cats


----------



## Narnanz

Microwave fudge anyone...grab a piece..It wasnt as successful as usual. We have a different microwave now so have to experiment with the cooking times. This batch was too long so is crumbly... but still tastes nice.
Its a half batch of the recipe here if you are interested.


----------



## Narnanz

Put all ingrediants into a bowl , excluding white chocolate buttons. Then in a 1000watt microwave , nuke for two mins...take out and stir. Another 2mins, its needs to boil , take out and stir...and another 2mins , stir and then mix in the buttons quickly to melt...them pour onto a tray quickly , spread and then cool.
Depending on your microwave might be different so experiment with it....its nice fudge so its not a hardship to eat the failures.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Microwave fudge anyone...grab a piece..It wasnt as successful as usual. We have a different microwave now so have to experiment with the cooking times. This batch was too long so is crumbly... but still tastes nice.
> Its a half batch of the recipe here if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575606


I have found that any desserts ruined in the cooking process are best served over ice cream. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> As my shoulder is sore this morning, I’m afraid I must plead guilty to chandelier swinging. Alas, the landlord was NOT a part of Cirque de Soleil.


Nope, he wasn't. I am still surprised that he offered free cake and coffee in the morning after the chanedlier incident. maybe he got dizzy from swinging?


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> My morning after was slightly ruined by having to wash a dog who rolled in something disgusting....white dog people...White Dog!


Ugh. Dogs that roll in something disgusting. I have some experience with that, too. At least dog was not white.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Microwave fudge anyone...grab a piece..It wasnt as successful as usual. We have a different microwave now so have to experiment with the cooking times. This batch was too long so is crumbly... but still tastes nice.
> Its a half batch of the recipe here if you are interested.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4575606


Looks very yummy! Never did something like that in the microwave. I use it only for warming up already cooked meals.


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Monday!  The weekend went way to fast!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> It’s Monday!  The weekend went way to fast!


Weekends always go away too fast. 
Back at the office – a surprise left over from former colleague popped up. 
I had a fit. Esp. as she was always so ready to tell everyone what a perfectly organised worker she is. Nope. She was not.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> I have found that any desserts ruined in the cooking process are best served over ice cream. Lol.


Indeed. I have served many a ruined cake by pulling it apart, pouring something over it and calling it a name I made up.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Weekends always go away too fast.
> Back at the office – a surprise left over from former colleague popped up.
> I had a fit. Esp. as she was always so ready to tell everyone what a perfectly organised worker she is. Nope. She was not.


Ughhhh!!!  I’m annoyed for you !


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nope, he wasn't. I am still surprised that he offered free cake and coffee in the morning after the chanedlier incident. maybe he got dizzy from swinging?


I think that may be it!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Weekends always go away too fast.
> Back at the office – a surprise left over from former colleague popped up.
> I had a fit. Esp. as she was always so ready to tell everyone what a perfectly organised worker she is. Nope. She was not.


I’m panting to to know what the surprise was.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I’m panting to to know what the surprise was.


Nothing too exciting.
Money that waits since April to be transferred back on our account.


----------



## Ludmilla

Using Miss Choc today.


isn‘t she lovely?!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Using Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4576950
> 
> isn‘t she lovely?!


She is lovely !  Love the color and hardware combo


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> She is lovely !  Love the color and hardware combo


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Weekends always go away too fast.
> Back at the office – a surprise left over from former colleague popped up.
> I had a fit. Esp. as she was always so ready to tell everyone what a perfectly organised worker she is. Nope. She was not.


That coworker didn't care, Ludmilla. She knew she was leaving and so what would happen  after her departure wasn't her problem...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4576950
> 
> isn‘t she lovely?!


She sure is!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That coworker didn't care, Ludmilla. She knew she was leaving and so what would happen  after her departure wasn't her problem...


True! But she did not know that she was leaving back in April.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> She sure is!


But, she came off as pretty heavy today. Although I did not load her up as usual.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> True! But she did not know that she was leaving back in April.


Oh! Then we can say she was totally incompetent !


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nothing too exciting.
> Money that waits since April to be transferred back on our account.


Well boo on that. Glad u caught it coz end of the year balance sheets are the pits.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> But, she came off as pretty heavy today. Although I did not load her up as usual.


All my leather bags feel heavy to me...


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Using Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4576950
> 
> isn‘t she lovely?!


Love the dark colour and the way she folds, just so. 

She sure is lovely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh! Then we can say she was totally incompetent !



Looks like that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well boo on that. Glad u caught it coz end of the year balance sheets are the pits.


Yes. The end of year balance is the reason why the whole affair popped up again. Sigh.
But, hopefully it will be done by next week.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> All my leather bags feel heavy to me...


Boo on that. 
I have to say that some are heavier than others. But, I really need to keep weight in mind regarding future purchases. (And here I am thinking about future purchases again. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Changed into MM Aphrodite. For weight reasons.
Here it is together with the cosmetic pouch my cousin made. 



Today I am wearing a thick coat for the first time. Cold autumn days are knocking at the door.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Changed into MM Aphrodite. For weight reasons.
> Here it is together with the cosmetic pouch my cousin made.
> View attachment 4577684
> 
> 
> Today I am wearing a thick coat for the first time. Cold autumn days are knocking at the door.


Wow it’s cold by you huh?  We are still in mild weather I’m wearing a denim jacket, still in my Pico.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Wow it’s cold by you huh?  We are still in mild weather I’m wearing a denim jacket, still in my Pico.


It was 2°C (35,6F) during the night and 7°C (44,6F) now. We are heading towards freezing temperature.
But, I guess we will have some warmer days next week.


----------



## Ludmilla

To all islanders who used the tpf app - it seems to be working again.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> To all islanders who used the tpf app - it seems to be working again.



This made my day!!!! The actual website was soooo difficult for me to use. 

All hail Vlad [emoji146]


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> It was 2°C (35,6F) during the night and 7°C (44,6F) now. We are heading towards freezing temperature.
> But, I guess we will have some warmer days next week.



Cold and rainy here. Very gloomy. Hubbie visiting sister in California so I am enjoying quiet time with the kitties.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> All my leather bags feel heavy to me...



But they are GORGEOUS


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Using Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4576950
> 
> isn‘t she lovely?!


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> This made my day!!!! The actual website was soooo difficult for me to use.
> 
> All hail Vlad [emoji146]


All hail the Glow Cloud!
(Sorry, I could not help it - this is from my favorite podcast. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cold and rainy here. Very gloomy. Hubbie visiting sister in California so I am enjoying quiet time with the kitties.


Enjoy the days off and the kitties. Hope they are well!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> ABSOLUTELY!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> But they are GORGEOUS


The question I am asking myself is.... will they feel lighter weight when I wear winter clothes?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The question I am asking myself is.... will they feel lighter weight when I wear winter clothes?


Probably not. 
Yesterday, I lifted my empty Miss Choc from the flor to put it away and I came to the conclusion that I seriously need to rethink future bag purchases.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Tomsmom

Just a Pico pic sitting in my passenger seat . It’s a dark pic it’s dreary and rainy today .


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Just a Pico pic sitting in my passenger seat . It’s a dark pic it’s dreary and rainy today .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4578564



Love the bag?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The question I am asking myself is.... will they feel lighter weight when I wear winter clothes?



No. But I find you can carry a heavier bag in winter as there’s more padding since one has on a sweater and coat.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> No. But I find you can carry a heavier bag in winter as there’s more padding since one has on a sweater and coat.


My thoughts exactly, Murphy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Probably not.
> Yesterday, I lifted my empty Miss Choc from the flor to put it away and I came to the conclusion that I seriously need to rethink future bag purchases.


I think we all should get the small " scale" people buy to weigh their luggage before travelling and keep it in our bags when going shopping...


----------



## Tomsmom

The Pico is fairly heavy I was really surprised when I received it, the leather is thick so that’s self explanatory.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> The Pico is fairly heavy I was really surprised when I received it, the leather is thick so that’s self explanatory.


The Pico is my favourite Hermès bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The Pico is fairly heavy I was really surprised when I received it, the leather is thick so that’s self explanatory.


I thought it should be a light bag. But, I read just a few days ago on tpf that it is heavy. I was really surprised.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I thought it should be a light bag. But, I read just a few days ago on tpf that it is heavy. I was really surprised.


Most Hermès bags are heavy, unfortunately .... 
Today, I am taking out my Girolata...
It can be hand or shoulder carried...
Let's see if I will find it heavy...I am wearing an autumn jacket..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4579634
> 
> Most Hermès bags are heavy, unfortunately ....
> Today, I am taking out my Girolata...
> It can be hand or shoulder carried...
> Let's see if I will find it heavy...I am wearing an autumn jacket..



Simply Stunning bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4579634
> 
> Most Hermès bags are heavy, unfortunately ....
> Today, I am taking out my Girolata...
> It can be hand or shoulder carried...
> Let's see if I will find it heavy...I am wearing an autumn jacket..


So lovely! I have seen the bag a few times in the big city.


----------



## Murphy47

Taking a page from Ludmilla’s book. 
Patrica Nash in Tan


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Simply Stunning bag!





Ludmilla said:


> So lovely! I have seen the bag a few times in the big city.



Thank you ladies
I have never seen the Girolata on anyone here.... 
But then I rarely see a designer bag in my hometown..


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Taking a page from Ludmilla’s book.
> Patrica Nash in Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579822


Lovely colour and design, Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Taking a page from Ludmilla’s book.
> Patrica Nash in Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579822


So nice!!  Love that brown !


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Thank you ladies
> I have never seen the Girolata on anyone here....
> But then I rarely see a designer bag in my hometown..



It’s really beautiful!!! 
It must be popular as Michael Kors made a copy.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It’s really beautiful!!!
> It must be popular as Michael Kors made a copy.


I didn't know about that, Murphy..
Have you seen LV Hauméa ? 
Here is a pic of that model. I love it too....


----------



## Mariapia

I went grocery shopping this morning and the lady in front of me at the cash desk was carrying the new Michael Kors Hamilton bag...Wow!
She told me it was a birthday gift. She even allowed me to test its weight....
It's a heavy bag, unfortunately but what a beauty!
I found a pic of the bag...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4580334
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went grocery shopping this morning and the lady in front of me at the cash desk was carrying the new Michael Kors Hamilton bag...Wow!
> She told me it was a birthday gift. She even allowed me to test its weight....
> It's a heavy bag, unfortunately but what a beauty!
> I found a pic of the bag...



Love the new Hamilton. Same problem as old one: gorgeous but damn heavy. Here’s a pic of the MK Blakely. It came in logo and pastels for the summer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Taking a page from Ludmilla’s book.
> Patrica Nash in Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4579822


Oooooh! Pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love the new Hamilton. Same problem as old one: gorgeous but damn heavy. Here’s a pic of the MK Blakely. It came in logo and pastels for the summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4580432


I does look like the Girolata. 
The new Hamilton is pretty, too. What a bummer that it is heavy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday all!
Father‘s birthday, today. I am so full and exhausted right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Father‘s birthday, today. I am so full and exhausted right now.


Happy birthday  to your Dad, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Father‘s birthday, today. I am so full and exhausted right now.


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy birthday  to your Dad, Ludmilla!





Tomsmom said:


> Happy birthday!!!


Thank you, ladies!
It is already Sunday. What are you all up to?
Here, we have rain. Not doing much today. But, have to travel back to the city.


----------



## Mariapia

Storms and heavy rains this morning... We are on orange alert once again...
No national papers at the newsagent's because of the weather...
I took out a leather bag anyway....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> It is already Sunday. What are you all up to?
> Here, we have rain. Not doing much today. But, have to travel back to the city.


We had to turn our clocks back one hour so I’m up pretty early here. No rain thank goodness we had plenty last week. Off to church in a couple of hours then hopefully to ride my motorcycle


----------



## Murphy47

Lovely day here! 
Made Hubbie do yard work as he’s been gone almost two weeks. 
Kitties protesting at late dinner. 
Took new bag out for stroll. Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4581172
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Storms and heavy rains this morning... We are on orange alert once again...
> No national papers at the newsagent's because of the weather...
> I took out a leather bag anyway....


I hope you and your bag stayed dry. 
What brand is that bag?



Tomsmom said:


> We had to turn our clocks back one hour so I’m up pretty early here. No rain thank goodness we had plenty last week. Off to church in a couple of hours then hopefully to ride my motorcycle


Were you able to ride your bike? 



Murphy47 said:


> Lovely day here!
> Made Hubbie do yard work as he’s been gone almost two weeks.
> Kitties protesting at late dinner.
> Took new bag out for stroll. Love it!


We need more photos of that lovely brown bag. 
Hope you did not leave the cats hungry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!  
What is everyone up to?
What bags are with you?

I am carrying my MM Theia again. Although it is made with suede I feel quite relaxed and unafraid carrying her.
But, I bought a suede brush on amazon. 
As the bag is so lightweight I suspect that the suede is goat leather. I forgot to ask. 

This weekend I am at the big city. Now, I try to figure out if there is any special event to visit.
I nned some reason to leave the flat (with a pretty bag) apart from doing grocery shopping.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies.... I have just ordered my new bag....
It is made in Marseille ( France)
The lady I talked to on the phone told me she is going to make it...
I should get it around the 15th of November.
You can have a look at their website.
www.sacsmary.com


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you and your bag stayed dry.
> What brand is that bag?
> 
> It's a bag I bought two years ago. The brand is Italian. Bergé.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> What is everyone up to?
> What bags are with you?
> 
> I am carrying my MM Theia again. Although it is made with suede I feel quite relaxed and unafraid carrying her.
> But, I bought a suede brush on amazon.
> As the bag is so lightweight I suspect that the suede is goat leather. I forgot to ask.
> 
> This weekend I am at the big city. Now, I try to figure out if there is any special event to visit.
> I nned some reason to leave the flat (with a pretty bag) apart from doing grocery shopping.


Remember I told you you had nothing to worry about!
Suede is great and stronger than we think ( like us, in fact)


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you and your bag stayed dry.
> What brand is that bag?
> 
> 
> Were you able to ride your bike?
> 
> 
> We need more photos of that lovely brown bag.
> Hope you did not leave the cats hungry.



no darn it!  No motorcycle riding .


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4582052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies.... I have just ordered my new bag....
> It is made in Marseille ( France)
> The lady I talked to on the phone told me she is going to make it...
> I should get it around the 15th of November.
> You can have a look at their website.
> www.sacsmary.com



Beautiful bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4582052
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies.... I have just ordered my new bag....
> It is made in Marseille ( France)
> The lady I talked to on the phone told me she is going to make it...
> I should get it around the 15th of November.
> You can have a look at their website.
> www.sacsmary.com


It is very pretty. I will def take a look. And at Bergé, too. 


Mariapia said:


> Remember I told you you had nothing to worry about!
> Suede is great and stronger than we think ( like us, in fact)


It is definitely stronger. Like us. 


Tomsmom said:


> no darn it!  No motorcycle riding .


Bummer. 
Was the weather too bad?


----------



## Ludmilla

I just saw a very polished lady at the grocery with a black birkin (boxor berenia - the leather was very smooth) and with a pinkish H scarf. 
Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is very pretty. I will def take a look. And at Bergé, too.
> 
> It is definitely stronger. Like us.
> 
> Bummer.
> Was the weather too bad?



No the weather was great, dh has to work then on Sunday there was no time.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I just saw a very polished lady at the grocery with a black birkin (boxor berenia - the leather was very smooth) and with a pinkish H scarf.
> Yay!


Funny because the bag I ordered is barenia leather....


----------



## Tomsmom

Back in the Artsy


----------



## Murphy47

This is such a cool bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Hands up those who bet on the Melbourne Cup and lost...$20 is how much I spend on lotto each week and it's the only race I bet on so won't walk into the TAB for another year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Funny because the bag I ordered is barenia leather....


Now I really need to take a look at those bags!! 


Tomsmom said:


> Back in the Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4582401


Lovely bag. Saw one in action today. 


Narnanz said:


> Hands up those who bet on the Melbourne Cup and lost...$20 is how much I spend on lotto each week and it's the only race I bet on so won't walk into the TAB for another year.


My mother does lotto sometimes. So far she has not won anything. I do not give up hope.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
Today, I am back into my Berthille...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4582835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today, I am back into my Berthille...



Lovely brown!  The leather looks so great!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4582835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today, I am back into my Berthille...



Gorgeous. Very elegant. Bag ninjas on standby.....


----------



## Tomsmom

I took today off, I’m supposed to be at a “professional development “ day meeting in Manhattan but I decided I couldn’t make it. I’m hoping to hit the thrift and hopefully score . How is everyone and their bags?


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I took today off, I’m supposed to be at a “professional development “ day meeting in Manhattan but I decided I couldn’t make it. I’m hoping to hit the thrift and hopefully score . How is everyone and their bags?



Boo on professional development. Hate those. Moms day. Action pic of newest bag


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on professional development. Hate those. Moms day. Action pic of newest bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583020


Your hair looks sharp!
I like your whole look.  Have fun with Mom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I took today off, I’m supposed to be at a “professional development “ day meeting in Manhattan but I decided I couldn’t make it. I’m hoping to hit the thrift and hopefully score . How is everyone and their bags?


Ugh. Professional development sucks.  thrifting is more fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4582835
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> Today, I am back into my Berthille...


That bag is so pretty! Very elegant.


----------



## Ludmilla

I was looking at this for years now. Today, I finally broke down.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on professional development. Hate those. Moms day. Action pic of newest bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583020


Wow! The bag looks great on you, Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on professional development. Hate those. Moms day. Action pic of newest bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583020


Love the whole look !  Awesome !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I was looking at this for years now. Today, I finally broke down.
> View attachment 4583031


I have one and I love it, Ludmilla!
Congrats on your Ladurée charm.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I was looking at this for years now. Today, I finally broke down.
> View attachment 4583031


Ooooh I love that charm!


----------



## Tomsmom

Picked up this really nice Frye bag at the Sal Val


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Picked up this really nice Frye bag at the Sal Val
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583211


Very nice find, Tomsmom!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Your hair looks sharp!
> I like your whole look.  Have fun with Mom.



Thanks. 
I was channeling my inner General Leia Organa. Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have one and I love it, Ludmilla!
> Congrats on your Ladurée charm.





Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh I love that charm!


Thank you! 
It is already in action. 


Originally, I wanted the green-white-pink charm. But that one works better with Theia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Picked up this really nice Frye bag at the Sal Val
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4583211


I like Frye bags. I am looking regularly at their website. 
Yours is pretty. Is it your first one?


Murphy47 said:


> Thanks.
> I was channeling my inner General Leia Organa. Lol


That style really suits you well!


----------



## Mariapia

Today.... my Chanel tote.....


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4583754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.... my Chanel tote.....


Oh that's pretty...love the colour.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I like Frye bags. I am looking regularly at their website.
> Yours is pretty. Is it your first one?
> 
> That style really suits you well!



yes my first Frye


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4583754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.... my Chanel tote.....


Thud!!!  Me falling off my chair!  Wow what a beautiful bag, that color is gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4583754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.... my Chanel tote.....





Narnanz said:


> Oh that's pretty...love the colour.





Tomsmom said:


> Thud!!!  Me falling off my chair!  Wow what a beautiful bag, that color is gorgeous!


Thank you ladies
I love it because it doesn't scream Chanel...
No one has ever recognized the brand and that's perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4583754
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.... my Chanel tote.....


Long time no see ...
Absolutely gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> yes my first Frye


How do you like it?
Already using it?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How do you like it?
> Already using it?


No not yet I was tempted but still in the Artsy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
Silent day on the island ...
What is everyone up to?
The weekend is coming and I return to the country.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No not yet I was tempted but still in the Artsy.


Yesterday I saw an elderly couple. He was carrying her Artsy. 
Everytime I see one in the city I think of you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yesterday I saw an elderly couple. He was carrying her Artsy.
> Everytime I see one in the city I think of you.


You’re so sweet . Thank you !

I‘m waiting to leave work right now, it’s parent teacher conference time and the students had a half day, we nurses have to stay until 3.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You’re so sweet . Thank you !
> 
> I‘m waiting to leave work right now, it’s parent teacher conference time and the students had a half day, we nurses have to stay until 3.


I hope you can leave soon!!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Silent day on the island ...
> What is everyone up to?
> The weekend is coming and I return to the country.



Glad your going to escape to the country. 
Not much exciting here. Started holiday shopping. Want to get the bulk done soon as I dislike crowds.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Glad your going to escape to the country.
> Not much exciting here. Started holiday shopping. Want to get the bulk done soon as I dislike crowds.


I bought a couple of things to get started, I can’t stand the mad rush of December.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I bought a couple of things to get started, I can’t stand the mad rush of December.



I hate that stores start with the music and decorations so soon. Makes me tired of them by the time it’s a actually the holiday.


----------



## Mariapia

Lots of people here have stated their Christmas shopping....
The main reason is that the country will have to face a general strike starting on December 5th...
Starting.... which means that it can last....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Lots of people here have stated their Christmas shopping....
> The main reason is that the country will have to face a general strike starting on December 5th...
> Starting.... which means that it can last....


On no!!  What is a general strike who strikes?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Lots of people here have stated their Christmas shopping....
> The main reason is that the country will have to face a general strike starting on December 5th...
> Starting.... which means that it can last....



Well BOO on that. Who is striking and why? 
We recently had an auto workers strike that lasted for a month but it did not affect the general population. 
Christmas is a good time for a strike as it gets people’s attention FAST.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well BOO on that. Who is striking and why?
> We recently had an auto workers strike that lasted for a month but it did not affect the general population.
> Christmas is a good time for a strike as it gets people’s attention FAST.


 The government is working on a new law about retirement....
Lots of people are against it.... Especially the ones who can retire earlier today: people working on trains, metro etc...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The government is working on a new law about retirement....
> Lots of people are against it.... Especially the ones who can retire earlier today: people working on trains, metro etc...



That’s a big one. Retirement is important. 
Transportation strike is really gonna mess things up. I can see why folks are shopping early.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad your going to escape to the country.
> Not much exciting here. Started holiday shopping. Want to get the bulk done soon as I dislike crowds.


Not really an escape. Have to go to a funeral. 
But, yes. I need to start holiday shopping, too. They are putting up the lights here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lots of people here have stated their Christmas shopping....
> The main reason is that the country will have to face a general strike starting on December 5th...
> Starting.... which means that it can last....


The yellow vests? Why a strike?
Have not heard anything about that, yet. (Because G is busy with its own problems.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The government is working on a new law about retirement....
> Lots of people are against it.... Especially the ones who can retire earlier today: people working on trains, metro etc...


Aha. Got it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aha. Got it.


You also got it right, Ludmilla. The yellow vests have said that they will join the protests.....
But before the general strike, they are going to celebrate the anniversary of their first demonstration....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Not really an escape. Have to go to a funeral.
> But, yes. I need to start holiday shopping, too. They are putting up the lights here.



I’m sorry to hear that. Hopefully it will be a lovely tribute.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> You also got it right, Ludmilla. The yellow vests have said that they will join the protests.....
> But before the general strike, they are going to celebrate the anniversary of their first demonstration....



Men. 
Celebrate before picketing. Not a good idea.


----------



## Narnanz

Wonder how long its gonna take me to read this?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You also got it right, Ludmilla. The yellow vests have said that they will join the protests.....
> But before the general strike, they are going to celebrate the anniversary of their first demonstration....


Oh wow. Not really a quiet season then.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I’m sorry to hear that. Hopefully it will be a lovely tribute.


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Wonder how long its gonna take me to read this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4585911


This looks like a lovely read!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies
Taking out my Sabatier red bag today...
It has been sleeping in the closet for months....
A little heavy of course... I can use another one this afternoon if it's unbearable...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4586216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Taking out my Sabatier red bag today...
> It has been sleeping in the closet for months....
> A little heavy of course... I can use another one this afternoon if it's unbearable...


That one is very pretty, too. 
I took Mable out.


I have no idea why the photo is posted that way ...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That one is very pretty, too.
> I took Mable out.
> View attachment 4586265
> 
> I have no idea why the photo is posted that way ...


That Mabel is to die for, Ludmilla.
We both are into brown bags today....
True.... I had decided  to carry the red Sabatiier all morning but that was before I walked   into the consignment store in town
Normally closed on Saturdays, but the lady was there today.
She had just received a Chloé Marcie in tan
The price was the ultimate deterrent... €900.
Fortunately I noticed a Geard Darel Brigitte bag behind a coat.
And bought it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4586326
> 
> That Mabel is to die for, Ludmilla.
> We both are into brown bags today....
> True.... I had decided  to carry the red Sabatiier all morning but that was before I walked   into the consignment store in town
> Normally closed on Saturdays, but the lady was there today.
> She had just received a Chloé Marcie in tan
> The price was the ultimate deterrent... €900.
> Fortunately I noticed a Geard Darel Brigitte bag behind a coat.
> And bought it!


That is a very special new bag!
And a saddle bag again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4586216
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Taking out my Sabatier red bag today...
> It has been sleeping in the closet for months....
> A little heavy of course... I can use another one this afternoon if it's unbearable...


Meh we can handle heavy we’re tough!  Lol!  Have I mentioned how much I love that chair?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> That one is very pretty, too.
> I took Mable out.
> View attachment 4586265
> 
> I have no idea why the photo is posted that way ...




Mabel is gorgeous! Love the hardware and style!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4586326
> 
> That Mabel is to die for, Ludmilla.
> We both are into brown bags today....
> True.... I had decided  to carry the red Sabatiier all morning but that was before I walked   into the consignment store in town
> Normally closed on Saturdays, but the lady was there today.
> She had just received a Chloé Marcie in tan
> The price was the ultimate deterrent... €900.
> Fortunately I noticed a Geard Darel Brigitte bag behind a coat.
> And bought it!



yayyyy!!!!!  So happy for you!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Meh we can handle heavy we’re tough!  Lol!  Have I mentioned how much I love that chair?


No, I don't think you have...
Thank you for the chair love you share with Murphy...


Ludmilla said:


> That is a very special new bag!
> And a saddle bag again.


yes.... I took it out this afternoon and I still love  it!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No, I don't think you have...
> Thank you for the chair love you share with Murphy...
> 
> yes.... I took it out this afternoon and I still love  it!



Yup. Bag ninjas need to get some strength because I DO love that chair. 
The saddle bag is amazing. And so on trend.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Bag ninjas need to get some strength because I DO love that chair.
> The saddle bag is amazing. And so on trend.


You are right, Murphy, it's on trend though it was released in 2015...
It's named after Brigitte ( two French singers) who designed the bag for Gérard Darel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Went thrifting today no bags to speak of but I did score a really nice pair of over the knee suede boots. 

Dh and I have a 50th bday party tonite I volunteered to be the designated driver which is fine because most drinks including beer put me to sleep.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Went thrifting today no bags to speak of but I did score a really nice pair of over the knee suede boots.
> 
> Dh and I have a 50th bday party tonite I volunteered to be the designated driver which is fine because most drinks including beer put me to sleep.



Beer puts me to sleep also...but only after six or so. Lol. Have fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Mabel is gorgeous! Love the hardware and style!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Went thrifting today no bags to speak of but I did score a really nice pair of over the knee suede boots.
> 
> Dh and I have a 50th bday party tonite I volunteered to be the designated driver which is fine because most drinks including beer put me to sleep.


Hope you had fun at the party!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are right, Murphy, it's on trend though it was released in 2015...
> It's named after Brigitte ( two French singers) who designed the bag for Gérard Darel.


It is really lovely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Beer puts me to sleep also...*but only after six or so.* Lol. Have fun!


Do I remember correctly that your Mom is actually from Baveria?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Do I remember correctly that your Mom is actually from Baveria?



Grandparents. On moms side both of them. One spoke High German and the other Low German. They used to kid it was a “mixed marriage”. 
On the other side one German and the other Swiss/English. That side of the family invented the Cuckoo clock.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Grandparents. On moms side both of them. One spoke High German and the other Low German. They used to kid it was a “mixed marriage”.
> On the other side one German and the other Swiss/English. That side of the family invented the Cuckoo clock.


Wow what a history !


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday Islanders!  Party last night was nice, today, this afternoon the girls are having cake for our anniversary, then dh and I are going out to dinner to celebrate tonight. Actual anniversary is Tuesday 24 years


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Wow what a history !



Maybe. It’s the most annoying clock ever made tho.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday Islanders!  Party last night was nice, today, this afternoon the girls are having cake for our anniversary, then dh and I are going out to dinner to celebrate tonight. Actual anniversary is Tuesday 24 years



Happy Anniversary! Enjoy the dinner!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday Islanders!  Party last night was nice, today, this afternoon the girls are having cake for our anniversary, then dh and I are going out to dinner to celebrate tonight. Actual anniversary is Tuesday 24 years


Happy anniversary Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Grandparents. On moms side both of them. One spoke High German and the other Low German. They used to kid it was a “mixed marriage”.
> On the other side one German and the other Swiss/English. That side of the family invented the Cuckoo clock.


Great history and very interesting !  I see why you can take a little beer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday Islanders!  Party last night was nice, today, this afternoon the girls are having cake for our anniversary, then dh and I are going out to dinner to celebrate tonight. Actual anniversary is Tuesday 24 years


Happy anniversary! Which bag do you take?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Maybe. It’s the most annoying clock ever made tho.


Nooooo! It is not! I have one from my grandmother. It is actually very nice and not too kitchy. Although cuckoo never knows what time is it and cuckoos never correctly the hours.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy anniversary! Which bag do you take?


Still in my Artsy, I really love that bag but I’ll probably change into the Frye or a new Marc Jacobs I picked up at Macy’s


----------



## Mariapia

A


Tomsmom said:


> Still in my Artsy, I really love that bag but I’ll probably change into the Frye or a new Marc Jacobs I picked up at Macy’s


 A new Marc Jacobs ?


----------



## Murphy47

Nothing like a surprise snowstorm to mess up one’s day


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Nothing like a surprise snowstorm to mess up one’s day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588236


Oh wow. 
Where did that came from?!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow.
> Where did that came from?!



I don’t know. “Brief wintry mix” has changed to 1-3 inches. 
The real problem is the sleet underneath the snow and the fact it will be 12 overnight.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I don’t know. “Brief wintry mix” has changed to 1-3 inches.
> The real problem is the sleet underneath the snow and the fact it will be 12 overnight.



ugh.
We have the funeral tomorrow. Thankfully no snow. But cold. Going to wear long underwear as closer family has to stand beside the grave until everyone bid Goodbye and has given condolences. And it will be a big funeral.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Nothing like a surprise snowstorm to mess up one’s day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588236


Oh my goodness!!  That just stinks, I don’t like snow and besides it’s just too early !  Sorry Murphy .


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> ugh.
> We have the funeral tomorrow. Thankfully no snow. But cold. Going to wear long underwear as closer family has to stand beside the grave until everyone bid Goodbye and has given condolences. And it will be a big funeral.


Oh wow Ludmilla, I’m so very sorry.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Nothing like a surprise snowstorm to mess up one’s day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4588236


Unbelievable!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> ugh.
> We have the funeral tomorrow. Thankfully no snow. But cold. Going to wear long underwear as closer family has to stand beside the grave until everyone bid Goodbye and has given condolences. And it will be a big funeral.


I will be thinking of you tomorrow, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

The Marc Jacobs the pic doesn’t do it justice, the shoulder strap is silver chain with a leather piece that rests on your shoulder and there’s a goldtone chain that hangs down the front. 2 compartments and a zippered section in between the compartments...whew that was a lot of explaining lol!



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just some bag pics, found this adorable Coach at Macy’s on super clearance


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4588408
> 
> The Marc Jacobs the pic doesn’t do it justice, the shoulder strap is silver chain with a leather piece that rests on your shoulder and there’s a goldtone chain that hangs down the front. 2 compartments and a zippered section in between the compartments...whew that was a lot of explaining lol!
> 
> View attachment 4588407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some bag pics, found this adorable Coach at Macy’s on super clearance



I love both of those!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I will be thinking of you tomorrow, Ludmilla.



Yes we will. Our thoughts are with you  Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow Ludmilla, I’m so very sorry.





Mariapia said:


> I will be thinking of you tomorrow, Ludmilla.


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yes we will. Our thoughts are with you  Ludmilla


Thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4588408
> 
> The Marc Jacobs the pic doesn’t do it justice, the shoulder strap is silver chain with a leather piece that rests on your shoulder and there’s a goldtone chain that hangs down the front. 2 compartments and a zippered section in between the compartments...whew that was a lot of explaining lol!
> 
> View attachment 4588407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some bag pics, found this adorable Coach at Macy’s on super clearance


Beautiful bags, Tomsmom.
That's when we can say that shopping is a full time job...


----------



## Ludmilla

I think I have never posted a pic of my one and only black bag - as I never use it.


Here it is: black Picard.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I think I have never posted a pic of my one and only black bag - as I never use it.
> View attachment 4588813
> 
> Here it is: black Picard.


I love the sheen of the leather, so nice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Thinking of you today Ludmilla! Hugs my friend.


----------



## Mariapia

You are in my thoughts today, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thinking of you today Ludmilla! Hugs my friend.





Mariapia said:


> You are in my thoughts today, Ludmilla.


Thank you, my dear friends. 
It is over now and I am back on the train. All in all it was a nice (if you can say this) funeral. The minister found the right words about my aunt.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, my dear friends.
> It is over now and I am back on the train. All in all it was a nice (if you can say this) funeral. The minister found the right words about my aunt.


I am happy you and your family found comfort in the minister's words.
Have a good rest now, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am happy you and your family found comfort in the minister's words.
> Have a good rest now, Ludmilla.


I‘ll try - I have developed a nice headache now. Guess it is stress related.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I‘ll try - I have developed a nice headache now. Guess it is stress related.


Yes, it is stress related. The day has been emotionally exhausting.
Try to go to bed early after a light dinner and an asprin. 
Coffee is a good headache killer too. 
You are in everyone's thoughts tonight, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, it is stress related. The day has been emotionally exhausting.
> Try to go to bed early after a light dinner and an asprin.
> Coffee is a good headache killer too.
> You are in everyone's thoughts tonight, Ludmilla.


Thank you, Mariapia. 
I am back at the office, but I should have taken a day off.
Today, I feel the total backlash of yesterdays events.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> I am back at the office, but I should have taken a day off.
> Today, I feel the total backlash of yesterdays events.



Saying goodbye takes its toll on you. Be gentle with yourself.


----------



## Mariapia

Yes, Tomsmom is right, Ludmilla.
Being upset today is normal.
Yesterday you were with your family and connected to everyone of them.
Today you are back to work and you are feeling alone with your sorrow.
Did you have time to phone your sister? Talking to someone will help ....


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> I think I have never posted a pic of my one and only black bag - as I never use it.
> View attachment 4588813
> 
> Here it is: black Picard.


Such a beautiful leather. The depth created by the lustre is superb. 

I must confess I have a bias toward black shiny leather.


----------



## Tomsmom

Just frivolous thoughts.  I’m going to change bags...I’m thinking the Marc Jacobs.  Off to give it a proper try on !


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies 
This morning, first thing first... I rushed
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 to the Post Office to get my Sacmary bag....
I immediately took a pic .
Now I am going to take it out...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> This morning, first thing first... I rushed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the Post Office to get my Sacmary bag....
> I immediately took a pic .
> Now I am going to take it out...


Oh my !!  Gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> This morning, first thing first... I rushed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4590380
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> to the Post Office to get my Sacmary bag....
> I immediately took a pic .
> Now I am going to take it out...


That bag is really pretty.
It reminds me of a Kelly, but with a nicer pricer tag. 
Is it heavy?
Do you enjoy carrying her?

I am using my Massaccesi Aphrodite today.
The Merino leather starts to wrinkle now. I am happy about that, because it looks more interesting that way.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I did change bags, ended up in the Frye bag


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is really pretty.
> It reminds me of a Kelly, but with a nicer pricer tag.
> Is it heavy?
> Do you enjoy carrying her?
> 
> I am using my Massaccesi Aphrodite today.
> The Merino leather starts to wrinkle now. I am happy about that, because it looks more interesting that way.


Thank you, Ludmilla.
No, it's not heavy at all, the barenia leather is to die for. 
I am so happy to have found the site , the prices ( my bag costs €145) are just great.
They ship worldwide....
As for your Massaccesi that wrinkles, you are absolutely right.
I am always waiting for my bags to get older...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4590440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I did change bags, ended up in the Frye bag


Lovely!


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> No, it's not heavy at all, the barenia leather is to die for.
> I am so happy to have found the site , the prices ( my bag costs €145) are just great.
> They ship worldwide....
> As for your Massaccesi that wrinkles, you are absolutely right.
> I am always waiting for my bags to get older...


I have checked the site, too, after you shared it. 
They have some pretty styles, but yours is the best!
I am glad that the bag is not heavy.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4590440
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I did change bags, ended up in the Frye bag


Just lovely. 
This is the type of bag I love; black colour, a certain sheen to the finish on the leather, a certain way the leather folds (not too much and not too little), magnifique.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
It is Friday again. 
Hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend. 
I will stay at the big city and and plan to read and knit. 
Maybe take a bag for a walk.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> It is Friday again.
> Hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend.
> I will stay at the big city and and plan to read and knit.
> Maybe take a bag for a walk.


Sounds like a good weekend Ludmilla!

Happy Friday, I plan on thrifting and hopefully dinner with dh tomorrow evening.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> It is Friday again.
> Hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend.
> I will stay at the big city and and plan to read and knit.
> Maybe take a bag for a walk.


Very good plans!
Here it's cold and rainy....
I think I will be glued to the Internet....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sounds like a good weekend Ludmilla!
> 
> Happy Friday, I plan on thrifting and hopefully dinner with dh tomorrow evening.





Mariapia said:


> Very good plans!
> Here it's cold and rainy....
> I think I will be glued to the Internet....


Both are very good plans. 
Might need to visit the local book fair.


----------



## Murphy47

I like all these plans. 
Better than the errands I have on my list.


----------



## Narnanz

Im at work...I should be cleaning but have my Sat morning girl doing some dusting. Its beautiful here today...would rather be in the garden.


----------



## Narnanz




----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4591919


Looks like you are enjoying a great weather. Hope you will not have to work to long.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I like all these plans.
> Better than the errands I have on my list.


No worries. Errands are on my list, too.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Looks like you are enjoying a great weather. Hope you will not have to work to long.


Got off work at 5pm...usually work to 7.30pm.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4591919


Wow! I love that picture... Palm trees...great weather, I am envious


----------



## Ludmilla

Action shot of my Massaccesi Theia.


Typical November weather here. Grey and wet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Action shot of my Massaccesi Theia.
> View attachment 4592403
> 
> Typical November weather here. Grey and wet.


Can you see how my charm coordinates with the lilac lining?!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Can you see how my charm coordinates with the lilac lining?!


Perfect match, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect match, Ludmilla!


Yes!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Can you see how my charm coordinates with the lilac lining?!


Love this!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Need advice, found Louboutin flats at the Salvation Army, they’re marked $199.00 which is too much for me. Should I go back and offer a lower price cash?  I’m in there all the time.


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> View attachment 4591919


Beautiful light. 
One can tell; by the blueness of the sky and the crispness of the shadows being cast. 
Just lovely. 

I am with you on the gardening. I am fortunate enough to be able to potter in my garden every morning.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> It is Friday again.
> Hope everyone is looking forward to a relaxing weekend.
> I will stay at the big city and and plan to read and knit.
> Maybe take a bag for a walk.


Still in the middle of settling in my Father into permanent residential care. 
He looked after us when we were small, so it is only fair that I look after him now. 
He has all his mental faculties and very frail. 
He is in a super location looking out over the beautiful Indian Ocean. 
I am so fortunate to be able to have him placed there. 

A little while longer and then I shall be able to return to more regular activitys.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Need advice, found Louboutin flats at the Salvation Army, they’re marked $199.00 which is too much for me. Should I go back and offer a lower price cash?  I’m in there all the time.


Does not hurt to try.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Does not hurt to try.


I tried, they wouldn’t budge.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  Went to church, I almost didn’t go, now I’m so glad it did. Probably catching up on laundry today and obsessing about the louboutin’s at the thrift store...


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Went to church, I almost didn’t go, now I’m so glad it did. Probably catching up on laundry today and obsessing about the louboutin’s at the thrift store...


Same to you.  If I don't start the week at church, things seem all wrong the rest of the week.


----------



## Narnanz

Kind of tempted to get one of these.
https://www.rareform.com/collections/blake-tote


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Went to church, I almost didn’t go, now I’m so glad it did. Probably catching up on laundry today and obsessing about the louboutin’s at the thrift store...


Do you need a new pair of shoes, Tomsmom? 
Do you really like those shoes or do you think you cannot miss out on them because they are Louboutins?
Forget about the brand name, it doesn't mean anything most of the time.
Now, if you really loved them, if they are very comfortable ....


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Kind of tempted to get one of these.
> https://www.rareform.com/collections/blake-tote


They are cheerful totes and the price looks okay..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Do you need a new pair of shoes, Tomsmom?
> Do you really like those shoes or do you think you cannot miss out on them because they are Louboutins?
> Forget about the brand name, it doesn't mean anything most of the time.
> Now, if you really loved them, if they are very comfortable ....


You’re right Mariapia, but they were very comfortable...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> You’re right Mariapia, but they were very comfortable...


Are you sure they are authentic?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Are you sure they are authentic?


No that is why the money is still in my pocket lol!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> No that is why the money is still in my pocket lol!


Be careful, I once bought a Prada nylon bag in this kind of store....and it was a fake....


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
It has been raining for days... today back into my Le Pliage


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4594851
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> It has been raining for days... today back into my Le Pliage


But, it is a very pretty Le Pliage.  
It is dry here, but very grey. I am using Theia. But, I also used khaki Pliage for a meeting with my boss.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello and happy Wednesday everyone!
Hope everyone is well and happy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day.
> View attachment 4595616


Beautiful bag and charm to have a happy day!
I haven't chosen my bag of the day yet but... the rain is still there 
So...  my Le Pliage will probabably be the bag of .... the week


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day.
> View attachment 4595616


Great bag and love that charm!  Miss 18 and I took Miss 21 to Laduree for lunch for her 19th bday. It was truly lovely with an outside garden seating area. We tried to sit outside but it was way to hot and humid, so we moved inside, still lovely and air conditioned!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful bag and charm to have a happy day!
> I haven't chosen my bag of the day yet but... the rain is still there
> So...  my Le Pliage will probabably be the bag of .... the week


Hope you get some sun, soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Melanie_O said:


> Love it!  Combines functionality and fashion in her unique signature style. What a great choice!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag and love that charm!  Miss 18 and I took Miss 21 to Laduree for lunch for her 19th bday. It was truly lovely with an outside garden seating area. We tried to sit outside but it was way to hot and humid, so we moved inside, still lovely and air conditioned!


This sounds lovely. 
I am not sure, if we have Laduree as a cafe, here. Need to google.
I got the charm at the stationary.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds lovely.
> I am not sure, if we have Laduree as a cafe, here. Need to google.
> I got the charm at the stationary.



It’s really cute! 
I get to buy tires for Hubbies car today. 
I would rather buy xmas presents but tires are necessary if one wants to go anywhere.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It’s really cute!
> I get to buy tires for Hubbies car today.
> I would rather buy xmas presents but tires are necessary if one wants to go anywhere.


Tires are a good buy, not exciting but good .


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’s really cute!
> I get to buy tires for Hubbies car today.
> I would rather buy xmas presents but tires are necessary if one wants to go anywhere.


True! 
This reminds me ...  Christmas presents ...


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Hello and happy Wednesday everyone!
> Hope everyone is well and happy.


Thank you.  I am still on the right side of the grass, so it is a good day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Staying late at work for extra money. Still in the Frye bag. I really like this bag, I’d say one of my best thrifted finds. Here she is hanging on my chair.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Staying late at work for extra money. Still in the Frye bag. I really like this bag, I’d say one of my best thrifted finds. Here she is hanging on my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595926


Quite rightly so, that she is one of your favourite bags. 

She is plainly and simply beautiful.


----------



## ShinyW

Combining two of my favourite things. 

Coffee and Handbags (or at least the symbols for them in this case).


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Staying late at work for extra money. Still in the Frye bag. I really like this bag, I’d say one of my best thrifted finds. Here she is hanging on my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595926


Your pictures of this bag have gotten me looking at Frye. I don't think I've ever seen one at a thrift store.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Your pictures of this bag have gotten me looking at Frye. I don't think I've ever seen one at a thrift store.


This was a first for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Staying late at work for extra money. Still in the Frye bag. I really like this bag, I’d say one of my best thrifted finds. Here she is hanging on my chair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4595926


She looks lovely! A great find.


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4595964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Combining two of my favourite things.
> 
> Coffee and Handbags (or at least the symbols for them in this case).


I am all in for a coffee right now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  Thanks for the Frye bag love . Have a great day everyone!


----------



## Ludmilla

It is already evening over here.
Hope everyone had a nice day. 
Just packing for the weekend - back to the country.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is already evening over here.
> Hope everyone had a nice day.
> Just packing for the weekend - back to the country.



Yayyy!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is already evening over here.
> Hope everyone had a nice day.
> Just packing for the weekend - back to the country.


Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla!


----------



## Narnanz

I created a thread in general shopping...but if anyone has any ideas about vintage secondhand shopping in Rome...Im going next year and have a few days after the tour to spend in Rome and would like to go thrifting sort of.
I have got a list of places but I have no sense of direction so need to find ones thatI wont get lost at.
Anyone know Rome at all?...its my first time in Europe.
Reccomendations would be good...weed out the not good ones.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!!





Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your weekend, Ludmilla!


Yes! Will do. 
Travel company is already excited, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I created a thread in general shopping...but if anyone has any ideas about vintage secondhand shopping in Rome...Im going next year and have a few days after the tour to spend in Rome and would like to go thrifting sort of.
> I have got a list of places but I have no sense of direction so need to find ones thatI wont get lost at.
> Anyone know Rome at all?...its my first time in Europe.
> Reccomendations would be good...weed out the not good ones.


I‘ve been to Rome in 2004 and only for a few days. Unfortunately I did no thrifting at all. Are you traveling alone or with a group?
Rome is nice. Very hectic. Beware of the traffic!


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> I‘ve been to Rome in 2004 and only for a few days. Unfortunately I did no thrifting at all. Are you traveling alone or with a group?
> Rome is nice. Very hectic. Beware of the traffic!


With a tour group then at end of tour an extra 2 days


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Will do.
> Travel company is already excited, too.
> View attachment 4597177


Perfect traveling bags!!

Happy Friday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Perfect traveling bags!!
> 
> Happy Friday!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> With a tour group then at end of tour an extra 2 days


Sounds fun!


----------



## Mariapia

Another alert for my area!
Non stop heavy rains and strong winds...
I am supposed to meet a friend for a coffee this morning..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Another alert for my area!
> Non stop heavy rains and strong winds...
> I am supposed to meet a friend for a coffee this morning..



Boo on this crazy weather. Snow and sleet predicted again for later today here. I can’t remember when I’ve gotten out my heavy winter gear this early before.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Another alert for my area!
> Non stop heavy rains and strong winds...
> I am supposed to meet a friend for a coffee this morning..


Boo on that. We get way to warm weather this weekend. Hope you were able to meet your friend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Another alert for my area!
> Non stop heavy rains and strong winds...
> I am supposed to meet a friend for a coffee this morning..



Oh no dislike!!  I hope you can still meet up and that would brighten your day. It’s cool and sunny here so I have no weather complaints. Just came from grocery shopping for Thanksgiving this coming Thursday. My mom and I split the cooking and this year Miss 21 and Miss 18 are cooking as well, whoohooo!! 

Years ago when things were tight here my bff gifted me her LV speedy 25. I wanted one so bad but couldn’t buy one. I about cried when I opened the box. So now she’s in a tight spot and has been wanting a neverfull. I’m going to send her mine, I’m not telling you all to brag but because you all understand what it’s like to obsess over a bag and really want it. I’m dying to tell her but I think a surprise would be so special.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no dislike!!  I hope you can still meet up and that would brighten your day. It’s cool and sunny here so I have no weather complaints. Just came from grocery shopping for Thanksgiving this coming Thursday. My mom and I split the cooking and this year Miss 21 and Miss 18 are cooking as well, whoohooo!!
> 
> Years ago when things were tight here my bff gifted me her LV speedy 25. I wanted one so bad but couldn’t buy one. I about cried when I opened the box. So now she’s in a tight spot and has been wanting a neverfull. I’m going to send her mine, I’m not telling you all to brag but because you all understand what it’s like to obsess over a bag and really want it. I’m dying to tell her but I think a surprise would be so special.



This is a totally sweet thing to do! I have a friend like that and we’ve gotten each other through some tight spots.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Boo on that. We get way to warm weather this weekend. Hope you were able to meet your friend!


I was but then things got worse.... 
Around 4pm we learnt we were going from orange to red alert.
We heard sirens in the whole region. That's when we understood that what was going on was really dangerous.
The siren means we have to stay inside...
All shops, shopping malls, cinemas closed.
At the moment, there are no trains and buses, planes cannot land...
In some places people have been evacuated from their houses as rivers and streams nearby are going to flood their homes...
I hope there will be no power failure ....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no dislike!!  I hope you can still meet up and that would brighten your day. It’s cool and sunny here so I have no weather complaints. Just came from grocery shopping for Thanksgiving this coming Thursday. My mom and I split the cooking and this year Miss 21 and Miss 18 are cooking as well, whoohooo!!
> 
> Years ago when things were tight here my bff gifted me her LV speedy 25. I wanted one so bad but couldn’t buy one. I about cried when I opened the box. So now she’s in a tight spot and has been wanting a neverfull. I’m going to send her mine, I’m not telling you all to brag but because you all understand what it’s like to obsess over a bag and really want it. I’m dying to tell her but I think a surprise would be so special.


That is really really nice of you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I was but then things got worse....
> Around 4pm we learnt we were going from orange to red alert.
> We heard sirens in the whole region. That's when we understood that what was going on was really dangerous.
> The siren means we have to stay inside...
> All shops, shopping malls, cinemas closed.
> At the moment, there are no trains and buses, planes cannot land...
> In some places people have been evacuated from their houses as rivers and streams nearby are going to flood their homes...
> I hope there will be no power failure ....


Good grief. Please stay safe. I will keep you and all your friends and family in my thoughts. Hope everything turns out not as bad as predicted.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. Please stay safe. I will keep you and all your friends and family in my thoughts. Hope everything turns out not as bad as predicted.


Thank you, Ludmilla. 
The situation is upsetting, really.
All we can do is remain inside and wait for the rain to stop....
The episode, as they call it, should be over... tomorrow around 5pm..


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> I was but then things got worse....
> Around 4pm we learnt we were going from orange to red alert.
> We heard sirens in the whole region. That's when we understood that what was going on was really dangerous.
> The siren means we have to stay inside...
> All shops, shopping malls, cinemas closed.
> At the moment, there are no trains and buses, planes cannot land...
> In some places people have been evacuated from their houses as rivers and streams nearby are going to flood their homes...
> I hope there will be no power failure ....


Stay safe friend!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> The situation is upsetting, really.
> All we can do is remain inside and wait for the rain to stop....
> The episode, as they call it, should be over... tomorrow around 5pm..


Episode?  Strange wording ...
How was your night? Still raining?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Episode?  Strange wording ...
> How was your night? Still raining?


Yes, still raining heavily. We are on orange alert this morning.
Some places are isolated from the rest of the world because of flooded roads and crazy rivers.
Two people are missing.
It's a disaster....


----------



## Mariapia

A few pictures...


----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, still raining heavily. We are on orange alert this morning.
> Some places are isolated from the rest of the world because of flooded roads and crazy rivers.
> Two people are missing.
> It's a disaster....


This looks horrendous! I hope your house is far away from any water.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This looks horrendous! I hope your house is far away from any water.


No rivers or streams in my place.... only high waves....
A lady I know told me that about 8 km away...there were small boats on the roads.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No rivers or streams in my place.... only high waves....
> A lady I know told me that about 8 km away...there were small boats on the roads.


Oh my goodness that is terrible! I’m glad you are safe!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No rivers or streams in my place.... only high waves....
> A lady I know told me that about 8 km away...there were small boats on the roads.



That is super scary! I hope you are alright.


----------



## Mariapia

Don't worry , I am safe and so are my friends and family.
The rain finally stopped around 4pm.
Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny....


Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness that is terrible! I’m glad you are safe!





Murphy47 said:


> That is super scary! I hope you are alright.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No rivers or streams in my place.... only high waves....
> A lady I know told me that about 8 km away...there were small boats on the roads.


Ugh. I hope this ends soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry , I am safe and so are my friends and family.
> The rain finally stopped around 4pm.
> Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny....


Yay on the sunny part!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry , I am safe and so are my friends and family.
> The rain finally stopped around 4pm.
> Tomorrow is supposed to be sunny....


So glad all are safe!  Yayyy! For sun 

Happy Monday! Working late today for an afterschool program.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

The sun is back! At last....
Let's invite my Berthille to that celebration...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4599575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is back! At last....
> Let's invite my Berthille to that celebration...



Yay for the sun! Yay for the Berthille!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4599575
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The sun is back! At last....
> Let's invite my Berthille to that celebration...


Yay!!! Hope there will be no alerts in your area!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!!! Hope there will be no alerts in your area!


Today lots of people were outside, after two days of orange and red alerts...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today lots of people were outside, after two days of orange and red alerts...


Totally believe this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
Look what I have seen on the LC website today:



How can they do this to me?? It has stars on it. 
I might need to see this in person as soon as possible.


----------



## Ludmilla

This pic is a bit better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Guess who is getting a LC with stars for Christmas from her sister?


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Guess who is getting a LC with stars for Christmas from her sister?


Wow! Lucky girl!
You must be looking forward to carrying it, it's gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Lucky girl!
> You must be looking forward to carrying it, it's gorgeous!


Thank you! Yes! The numbers are very limited and there were only a very few left. I am glad that I went immediately to the boutique.
(And as it is a present I can well ignore the price tag. )

How are you?
How is the weather?


----------



## Tomsmom

Yayyy!!! For sunshine !  
It’s supposed to be warmer and sunny today and I’m not working late so I get to enjoy some of it before it gets dark at 5pm.


Ludmilla said:


> Guess who is getting a LC with stars for Christmas from her sister?


Whooohoooo!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes! The numbers are very limited and there were only a very few left. I am glad that I went immediately to the boutique.
> (And as it is a present I can well ignore the price tag. )
> 
> How are you?
> How is the weather?


Wonderful present, Ludmilla.
The weather is better, but tomorrow is another story.
There should be some more rain but no orange or red alert .... yet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!! For sunshine !
> It’s supposed to be warmer and sunny today and I’m not working late so I get to enjoy some of it before it gets dark at 5pm.
> 
> Whooohoooo!!


Yay on enjoying some good weather.
Admittedly, on the one hand I like it that it is getting dark so early. On the other hand it is really a pita when you go to work in darkness and leave it in darkness.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful present, Ludmilla.
> The weather is better, but tomorrow is another story.
> There should be some more rain but no orange or red alert .... yet.


Oh my. I will keep my fingers crossed that there will be no rain in your area.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yay on enjoying some good weather.
> Admittedly, on the one hand I like it that it is getting dark so early. On the other hand it is really a pita when you go to work in darkness and leave it in darkness.



The best thing about the early evening darkness is one can get in their jammies right after coming in the door! And no one can look at you funny. 
Love the bag, Ludmilla! Bet you can’t wait for xmas now! 
I treated myself today with a new nylon Patricia Nash. Super lightweight and it has a faint map pattern which I love.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful present, Ludmilla.
> The weather is better, but tomorrow is another story.
> There should be some more rain but no orange or red alert .... yet.



The weather has been so yucky already. Boo. 
I’ve already worn half my sweaters. Not enjoying this holiday season much so far.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The best thing about the early evening darkness is one can get in their jammies right after coming in the door! And no one can look at you funny.
> Love the bag, Ludmilla! Bet you can’t wait for xmas now!
> I treated myself today with a new nylon Patricia Nash. Super lightweight and it has a faint map pattern which I love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600650


You got yourself a very pretty extra goodie. 
Hehehe. Yes, I cannot wait for Christmas now. It is a a bit sad that I cannot carry bag now - as it would be perfect for the season. But, oh well. I do not want to complain. 
I have not thought about the jammies! You are perfectly right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday all.
We have an early morning meeting today. Not so very keen on it, but it cannot be helped.
Hope you all have a nice day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh my. I will keep my fingers crossed that there will be no rain in your area.


It's raining heavily again.... 
Fed up!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It's raining heavily again....
> Fed up!


Oh no!!  I’m fed up for you !  That just stinks.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday all.
> We have an early morning meeting today. Not so very keen on it, but it cannot be helped.
> Hope you all have a nice day.


I hope the meeting goes quickly without anyone stopping to ask silly questions.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's raining heavily again....
> Fed up!


Noooo! I hope it ends soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I hope the meeting goes quickly without anyone stopping to ask silly questions.


I took two hours, but was ok.
It was quite productive.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I took two hours, but was ok.
> It was quite productive.


See.... there were no silly questions... 
the rain has finally stopped....the sun is back... for how long?
No one takes bets.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> See.... there were no silly questions...
> the rain has finally stopped....the sun is back... for how long?
> No one takes bets.


I really hope your weather calms down.
We have some rain today, too.
But nothing compared to your situation.


----------



## Mariapia

When the sun finally came out, I decided to take out my Sacsmary bag ( barenia leather) 
No more rain then but .... still a few drops in the trees and a little wind.
Of course two drops managed to reach my bag
I was devastated...for about 10 minutes . Only
Yes! The drops vanished without leaving a trace...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> When the sun finally came out, I decided to take out my Sacsmary bag ( barenia leather)
> No more rain then but .... still a few drops in the trees and a little wind.
> Of course two drops managed to reach my bag
> I was devastated...for about 10 minutes . Only
> Yes! The drops vanished without leaving a trace...



Xlnt news!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt news!


I am going to be careful though....
What if the drops had been coming from a dtirty tree....?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> When the sun finally came out, I decided to take out my Sacsmary bag ( barenia leather)
> No more rain then but .... still a few drops in the trees and a little wind.
> Of course two drops managed to reach my bag
> I was devastated...for about 10 minutes . Only
> Yes! The drops vanished without leaving a trace...


Yay! I think we are just too worried about our bags. Glad your bag is ok!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends, I hope your day is filled with family and love!

Happy Thursday/almost Friday to my lovely European/Australian/ I’m sorry, can’t remember where else friends!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends, I hope your day is filled with family and love!
> 
> Happy Thursday/almost Friday to my lovely European/Australian/ I’m sorry, can’t remember where else friends!!


Happy Thanksgiving to you!
Hope you enjoy the turkey and time with family.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am going to be careful though....
> What if the drops had been coming from a dtirty tree....?



Now u sound like one of those crazy ladies on the LV forum that never take their bags out unless it’s 72 degrees and sunny. Lol. 
I’m sure she’s fine. As long as a bird didn’t poop on it. Hee hee. I had that happen once. Thankfully it was a LC.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Now u sound like one of those crazy ladies on the LV forum that never take their bags out unless it’s 72 degrees and sunny. Lol.
> I’m sure she’s fine. As long as a bird didn’t poop on it. Hee hee. I had that happen once. Thankfully it was a LC.


A bird pooped on one of my Picards and on Miss Plum. Both survived.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Now u sound like one of those crazy ladies on the LV forum that never take their bags out unless it’s 72 degrees and sunny. Lol.
> I’m sure she’s fine. As long as a bird didn’t poop on it. Hee hee. I had that happen once. Thankfully it was a LC.


As soon as I sent my post... I realized I sounded like the ladies on the LV or H ermès forums...


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Thanksgiving to our American friends!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As soon as I sent my post... I realized I sounded like the ladies on the LV or H ermès forums...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday to all of you!
I hope all of our US friends survived the turkey.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, shame on me! 
I think I am completely crazy
Did I really need another bag? I have so many already.
Yesterday, I walked past a consignment store, saw an LV épi Noé in the window and, of course, entered the boutique. 
The owner showed me the bag, told me it was in pristine condition... and it was...
Five minutes later, it was mine....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4602706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, shame on me!
> I think I am completely crazy
> Did I really need another bag? I have so many already.
> Yesterday, I walked past a consignment store, saw an LV épi Noé in the window and, of course, entered the boutique.
> The owner showed me the bag, told me it was in pristine condition... and it was...
> Five minutes later, it was mine....


Ooooooooooooh it is pretty!!!! 
Is this a purple colour?
I see so many LV Noé bags lately (in mono and epy) and I really really adore them!

And no. You are NOT crazy.
You are lucky - because you were at the right time at the right place. 
(Also, I am already plotting my next MM purchase.  And I am much crazier than you, because I am mulitplying styles again ... )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooooooooh it is pretty!!!!
> Is this a purple colour?
> I see so many LV Noé bags lately (in mono and epy) and I really really adore them!
> 
> And no. You are NOT crazy.
> You are lucky - because you were at the right time at the right place.
> (Also, I am already plotting my next MM purchase.  And I am much crazier than you, because I am mulitplying styles again ... )


Thank you so much for your lovely words, Ludmilla.
You are right about the right time at the right place. The lady had just put the bag in the window when I walked past her shop.
And like you, I am multiplying styles...It's good to know I am not the only one..
Now... I am going to sound like the ladies on the LV and Hermès forums again
This time not  about rain drops.... ( ) but about the famous Ban Island they often talk about...
Editing.... Yes it's purple....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> As soon as I sent my post... I realized I sounded like the ladies on the LV or H ermès forums...



It happens to us all! We spend so much on these gorgeous bags we want them to stay pristine as long as possible.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4602706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, shame on me!
> I think I am completely crazy
> Did I really need another bag? I have so many already.
> Yesterday, I walked past a consignment store, saw an LV épi Noé in the window and, of course, entered the boutique.
> The owner showed me the bag, told me it was in pristine condition... and it was...
> Five minutes later, it was mine....



This is completely normal! She was meant to be yours! Gorgeous.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4602706
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, shame on me!
> I think I am completely crazy
> Did I really need another bag? I have so many already.
> Yesterday, I walked past a consignment store, saw an LV épi Noé in the window and, of course, entered the boutique.
> The owner showed me the bag, told me it was in pristine condition... and it was...
> Five minutes later, it was mine....


Oh my goodness!!  Gorgeous and I love your willpower lol!!  We are all birds of a feather I swear!  What color?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely words, Ludmilla.
> You are right about the right time at the right place. The lady had just put the bag in the window when I walked past her shop.
> And like you, I am multiplying styles...It's good to know I am not the only one..
> Now... I am going to sound like the ladies on the LV and Hermès forums again
> This time not  about rain drops.... ( ) but about the famous Ban Island they often talk about...
> Editing.... Yes it's purple....



I love love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> This is completely normal! She was meant to be yours! Gorgeous.





Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!!  Gorgeous and I love your willpower lol!!  We are all birds of a feather I swear!  What color?





Tomsmom said:


> I love love it!


Ladies, I love you all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely words, Ludmilla.
> You are right about the right time at the right place. The lady had just put the bag in the window when I walked past her shop.
> And like you, I am multiplying styles...It's good to know I am not the only one..
> Now... I am going to sound like the ladies on the LV and Hermès forums again
> This time not  about rain drops.... ( ) but about the famous Ban Island they often talk about...
> Editing.... Yes it's purple....


Forget ban island! It‘s much nicer on our island.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Forget ban island! It‘s much nicer on our island.


Don't worry, Ludmilla, I don't even want to know where Ban Island is...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, I don't even want to know where Ban Island is...



This is probably because we don’t have kids to feed (mine are grown and flown) or a man who says “ANOTHER handbag?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, I don't even want to know where Ban Island is...


I can’t say I’ve ever visited “that” island. I much prefer ours


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't worry, Ludmilla, I don't even want to know where Ban Island is...





Murphy47 said:


> This is probably because we don’t have kids to feed (mine are grown and flown) or a man who says “ANOTHER handbag?





Tomsmom said:


> I can’t say I’ve ever visited “that” island. I much prefer ours


That‘s the spirit!


----------



## Ludmilla

Out and about with Lazy Bays. 
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4603365
> 
> Out and about with Lazy Bays.
> Happy Saturday!


I love your Bays and its colour.
Happy Saturday to all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love your Bays and its colour.
> Happy Saturday to all!


Thank you! This bag definitely deserves more love.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Went to the Sal Val yesterday and bought the Louboutin flats I was pining after. They were marked down to 100.00 still pricey but I know they’re real. I also scored some sweaters and a Lanvin top!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! This bag definitely deserves more love.


Yes, Ludmilla. 
Sometimes I ask myself why most of the bags I have been so  happy to get in the last years now spend their time sleeping in the closet. 
We should give them all a chance to see the light of day.
In memory of the day  we took them home, looked at them with joy, filled them and took them on their maiden voyage...after posting a pic on TPF..


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4603678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!!  Went to the Sal Val yesterday and bought the Louboutin flats I was pining after. They were marked down to 100.00 still pricey but I know they’re real. I also scored some sweaters and a Lanvin top!


Wow! Now I understand why you obsessed on those flats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4603678
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday!!  Went to the Sal Val yesterday and bought the Louboutin flats I was pining after. They were marked down to 100.00 still pricey but I know they’re real. I also scored some sweaters and a Lanvin top!


Those are really elegant! Congrats for finally getting them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla.
> Sometimes I ask myself why most of the bags I have been so  happy to get in the last years now spend their time sleeping in the closet.
> We should give them all a chance to see the light of day.
> In memory of the day  we took them home, looked at them with joy, filled them and took them on their maiden voyage...after posting a pic on TPF..


I try to rotate my bags. I really try. Some of them are just out of luck.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving to my American friends, I hope your day is filled with family and love!
> 
> Happy Thursday/almost Friday to my lovely European/Australian/ I’m sorry, can’t remember where else friends!!


Many thanks. 
Love and best wishes from West Oz.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla.
> Sometimes I ask myself why most of the bags I have been so  happy to get in the last years now spend their time sleeping in the closet.
> We should give them all a chance to see the light of day.
> In memory of the day  we took them home, looked at them with joy, filled them and took them on their maiden voyage...after posting a pic on TPF..



I think of that all the time when I don’t rotate my bags evenly.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, guess what!
We are on orange alert again this morning...
Lots of rain already and everyone is both fed up and scared


----------



## Mariapia

Now .... we are on red alert!


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Now .... we are on red alert!


Please take care.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Now .... we are on red alert!



oh no !!  Please stay safe. Do you have to evacuate?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Now .... we are on red alert!


 
Please stay safe!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Now .... we are on red alert!


Oh no! How is your situation at the moment?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! How is your situation at the moment?


It was a real nightmare, worse than last week's episode.
Non Stop pouring rain . Lots of cities are flooded tonight.
We heard the sirens twice meaning we had to stay home. 
Malls and all shops had to close,  cinemas were evacuated, matches were cancelled.There were no trains...
In some places people had to evacuate or were picked up by helicopters.
I was safe as there is no river or stream in my neighborhood but the sound of the rain and the thunder were scary and the pictures I saw on TV were terrifying.
Now it's still raining but not as much as two hours ago...
Children must be happy, schools will be closed tomorrow in a few cities ...
Well, ladies.... I hope there won't be a third episode ...
Thank you all for your lovely messages .
I am going to bed, I am exhausted...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It was a real nightmare, worse than last week's episode.
> Non Stop pouring rain . Lots of cities are flooded tonight.
> We heard the sirens twice meaning we had to stay home.
> Malls and all shops had to close,  cinemas were evacuated, matches were cancelled.There were no trains...
> In some places people had to evacuate or were picked up by helicopters.
> I was safe as there is no river or stream in my neighborhood but the sound of the rain and the thunder were scary and the pictures I saw on TV were terrifying.
> Now it's still raining but not as much as two hours ago...
> Children must be happy, schools will be closed tomorrow in a few cities ...
> Well, ladies.... I hope there won't be a third episode ...
> Thank you all for your lovely messages .
> I am going to bed, I am exhausted...



Oh thank goodness you’re ok!


----------



## Mariapia

Two photos
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .. 10 km from my place


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It was a real nightmare, worse than last week's episode.
> Non Stop pouring rain . Lots of cities are flooded tonight.
> We heard the sirens twice meaning we had to stay home.
> Malls and all shops had to close,  cinemas were evacuated, matches were cancelled.There were no trains...
> In some places people had to evacuate or were picked up by helicopters.
> I was safe as there is no river or stream in my neighborhood but the sound of the rain and the thunder were scary and the pictures I saw on TV were terrifying.
> Now it's still raining but not as much as two hours ago...
> Children must be happy, schools will be closed tomorrow in a few cities ...
> Well, ladies.... I hope there won't be a third episode ...
> Thank you all for your lovely messages .
> I am going to bed, I am exhausted...


Oh dear. This sounds so so awful. 
I hope you had a quiet night. And no rain this morning!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Two photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604702
> View attachment 4604703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. 10 km from my place


Oh wow that’s terrible!


----------



## Tomsmom

Switched out my bag today. Givenchy sway bag


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear. This sounds so so awful.
> I hope you had a quiet night. And no rain this morning!


No rain this morning, thanks God.
They told us that we had the equivalent of two months of rain in 3 hours....yesterday


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4604782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched out my bag today. Givenchy sway bag


I love Givenchy bags and yours is particularly beautiful , Tomsmom.


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> Two photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604702
> View attachment 4604703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. 10 km from my place


goodness gracious me. 

Stay safe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4604782
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Switched out my bag today. Givenchy sway bag


That’s lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No rain this morning, thanks God.
> They told us that we had the equivalent of two months of rain in 3 hours....yesterday


This is really a lot.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Two photos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4604702
> View attachment 4604703
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. 10 km from my place



My word that is a lot of water. Glad to hear u are safe. D in New Orleans has had 3 floods like that in front of her apartment this year. It’s scary. 
Not sure how folks can deny climate change.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My word that is a lot of water. Glad to hear u are safe. D in New Orleans has had 3 floods like that in front of her apartment this year. It’s scary.
> Not sure how folks can deny climate change.


Absolutely, Murphy! My brother who was in total denial one year ago is changing his mind little by little now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  It’s Tuesday .  We had snow yesterday into last night. Enough to be annoying. Yesterday the roads were slick and people were driving all crazy. I stayed put once I arrived home.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !  It’s Tuesday .  We had snow yesterday into last night. Enough to be annoying. Yesterday the roads were slick and people were driving all crazy. I stayed put once I arrived home.



Xlnt plan! I can drive in snow just fine. But too many idiots outs there can’t it’s dangerous.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt plan! I can drive in snow just fine. But too many idiots outs there can’t it’s dangerous.


I also think nowadays a lot of people feel unbreakable and think nothing can hurt them. Also they think that they are alone on the streets.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I also think nowadays a lot of people feel unbreakable and think nothing can hurt them. Also they think that they are alone on the streets.


My gosh I was going downhill on a slippery road and this guy in a van pulled right in front of me, I slowly applied  the brakes and started skidding I wanted to smack van guy !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> My gosh I was going downhill on a slippery road and this guy in a van pulled right in front of me, I slowly applied  the brakes and started skidding I wanted to smack van guy !


Glad nothing happened to you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Christmas windows.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4605736
> 
> View attachment 4605737
> 
> Christmas windows.


Beautiful!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4605736
> 
> View attachment 4605737
> 
> Christmas windows.


Gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!





Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you! 
I really like the pretty windows during Christmas season.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I really like the pretty windows during Christmas season.


Here, no Christmas decorations in the windows. No Christmas tree on the main square either, at least where I live.
I haven't been to any bigger city yet, maybe they are in the Christmas mood.
Anyway, as trains and buses will be on strike tomorrow and as no one knows how long the strike will last,  I won't be able to check.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here, no Christmas decorations in the windows. No Christmas tree on the main square either, at least where I live.
> I haven't been to any bigger city yet, maybe they are in the Christmas mood.
> Anyway, as trains and buses will be on strike tomorrow and as no one knows how long the strike will last,  I won't be able to check.


Good giref. You are totally out of luck at the moment. 
Is it normal that you do not have any Christmas decorations at your city or is this due to the recently bad weather?
Such a bummer.
I am a huge fan of Christmas decorations.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good giref. You are totally out of luck at the moment.
> Is it normal that you do not have any Christmas decorations at your city or is this due to the recently bad weather?
> Such a bummer.
> I am a huge fan of Christmas decorations.



I like decorations also. High winds have kept the number of them down this fall here also. Hubbie and I did not hang as many ourselves for same reason.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I like decorations also. High winds have kept the number of them down this fall here also. Hubbie and I did not hang as many ourselves for same reason.


Boooo. 
This is unfair.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good afternoon friends!  I’ve had a horrible day at work yesterday due to a horrid co worker. I went to administration yesterday and let it all out. My principal was concerned that I wanted to leave I assured her that I love it here but this co worker is making me miserable. Co worker is supposed to transfer in February, principal said she would see if they can make it happen sooner.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon friends!  I’ve had a horrible day at work yesterday due to a horrid co worker. I went to administration yesterday and let it all out. My principal was concerned that I wanted to leave I assured her that I love it here but this co worker is making me miserable. Co worker is supposed to transfer in February, principal said she would see if they can make it happen sooner.


Glad your principal has your back. Maybe this co-worker has been complained about by others and that's why she is being pro-active about it.


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Here, no Christmas decorations in the windows. No Christmas tree on the main square either, at least where I live.
> I haven't been to any bigger city yet, maybe they are in the Christmas mood.
> Anyway, as trains and buses will be on strike tomorrow and as no one knows how long the strike will last,  I won't be able to check.


They have put Christmas  lights in a few streets. No decorations on the main square yet, probably because of the awful weather in the last weeks. Shop owners have done nothing so far... 
People are angry. I suppose things will change next week...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon friends!  I’ve had a horrible day at work yesterday due to a horrid co worker. I went to administration yesterday and let it all out. My principal was concerned that I wanted to leave I assured her that I love it here but this co worker is making me miserable. Co worker is supposed to transfer in February, principal said she would see if they can make it happen sooner.


The Principal has probably heard some of your colleagues complain about that person.
Avoid talking to him/ her while waiting for his/her transfer.
Trust your Principal. She is on your side.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The Principal has probably heard some of your colleagues complain about that person.
> Avoid talking to him/ her while waiting for his/her transfer.
> Trust your Principal. She is on your side.


I try very hard to not engage with her but we share an office. I won’t let her see me angry, not giving her the satisfaction. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon friends!  I’ve had a horrible day at work yesterday due to a horrid co worker. I went to administration yesterday and let it all out. My principal was concerned that I wanted to leave I assured her that I love it here but this co worker is making me miserable. Co worker is supposed to transfer in February, principal said she would see if they can make it happen sooner.


I am sorry to hear that. Nothing is more miserable than having to spend your days At work when it makes you miserable. Hopefully the person will be gone soon!!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Delete


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon friends!  I’ve had a horrible day at work yesterday due to a horrid co worker. I went to administration yesterday and let it all out. My principal was concerned that I wanted to leave I assured her that I love it here but this co worker is making me miserable. Co worker is supposed to transfer in February, principal said she would see if they can make it happen sooner.


Oh no. I am sorry. 
I know perfectly well how coworkers can spoil the whole work experience. But, it is very good that your principal is on your side! And February will come pretty soon. (Hopefully coworker leaves earlier. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> They have put Christmas  lights in a few streets. No decorations on the main square yet, probably because of the awful weather in the last weeks. Shop owners have done nothing so far...
> People are angry. I suppose things will change next week...


Did you have any problemy with the strike, yesterday? Looks scary.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Did you have any problemy with the strike, yesterday? Looks scary.


The strike isn't over, far from it. It's going to last, unfortunately.
Today, people can't go to work by train, metro or bus...
It's terrible. 
And tomorrow the yellow vests will demonstrate in lots of places.
The government is still discussing with the unions but some don't even want to hear about any changes in a new retirement plan...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The strike isn't over, far from it. It's going to last, unfortunately.
> Today, people can't go to work by train, metro or bus...
> It's terrible.
> And tomorrow the yellow vests will demonstrate in lots of places.
> The government is still discussing with the unions but some don't even want to hear about any changes in a new retirement plan...


This is quite a difficult situation.


----------



## Narnanz

Karma came to bite the neighbors on the arse yesterday.  Thursday night they put their puppies into the spare car overnight for some reason. One of the puppies is a whiner and scretched all night. Woke me up at 3am friday morning with a headache and then become a migrain. I ended up calling in sick as I could  not get rid of it. 
This morning , Sat, I let our little dog out for her morning ablutions and found that the car they put the puppies in was in the drive with all the doors open, looks like overnight as well. So the puppies and Karma got their own back. must have soiled the car and they had to clean it all up and leave it like that to air.
If they dared to put them in the car overnight again I will be ringing the SPCA or dog control.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Karma came to bite the neighbors on the arse yesterday.  Thursday night they put their puppies into the spare car overnight for some reason. One of the puppies is a whiner and scretched all night. Woke me up at 3am friday morning with a headache and then become a migrain. I ended up calling in sick as I could  not get rid of it.
> This morning , Sat, I let our little dog out for her morning ablutions and found that the car they put the puppies in was in the drive with all the doors open, looks like overnight as well. So the puppies and Karma got their own back. must have soiled the car and they had to clean it all up and leave it like that to air.
> If they dared to put them in the car overnight again I will be ringing the SPCA or dog control.



What asshats! I hope the puppies chewed the seats also.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Karma came to bite the neighbors on the arse yesterday.  Thursday night they put their puppies into the spare car overnight for some reason. One of the puppies is a whiner and scretched all night. Woke me up at 3am friday morning with a headache and then become a migrain. I ended up calling in sick as I could  not get rid of it.
> This morning , Sat, I let our little dog out for her morning ablutions and found that the car they put the puppies in was in the drive with all the doors open, looks like overnight as well. So the puppies and Karma got their own back. must have soiled the car and they had to clean it all up and leave it like that to air.
> If they dared to put them in the car overnight again I will be ringing the SPCA or dog control.


I am not surprised, Narnanz.
So many people want pets  but don't want them to " invade" their homes. 
Next time, I agree with you, call the SPCA


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Karma came to bite the neighbors on the arse yesterday.  Thursday night they put their puppies into the spare car overnight for some reason. One of the puppies is a whiner and scretched all night. Woke me up at 3am friday morning with a headache and then become a migrain. I ended up calling in sick as I could  not get rid of it.
> This morning , Sat, I let our little dog out for her morning ablutions and found that the car they put the puppies in was in the drive with all the doors open, looks like overnight as well. So the puppies and Karma got their own back. must have soiled the car and they had to clean it all up and leave it like that to air.
> If they dared to put them in the car overnight again I will be ringing the SPCA or dog control.


How terrible!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Sunday everyone! 
I hope the day goes smoothly for all islanders. 
Just awoke her. Chilly but the sun is out. 
Yesterday I cleaned out my closet. I removed all old frumpy clothes. I put in new things that will keep me warm in the coming months. 
I feel a bag change coming on.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> I hope the day goes smoothly for all islanders.
> Just awoke her. Chilly but the sun is out.
> Yesterday I cleaned out my closet. I removed all old frumpy clothes. I put in new things that will keep me warm in the coming months.
> I feel a bag change coming on.....


Happy Sunday!!  At the motorcycle show with dh in Manhattan!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, this morning I am taking out one of my oldies.....
A Jean Louis Fernandez bag from 2003....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4610411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, this morning I am taking out one of my oldies.....
> A Jean Louis Fernandez bag from 2003....


That bag is very pretty!
Are you goint to somewhere special with her?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is very pretty!
> Are you goint to somewhere special with her?


 No, I just went to a consignment store where I tried on a few coats that were too big for me ... and left empty handed...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, I just went to a consignment store where I tried on a few coats that were too big for me ... and left empty handed...


Aw. I am sorry. Next time you will find something!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aw. I am sorry. Next time you will find something!


I hope not, Ludmilla.
I don't need a new coat actually. I don't need anything at all...
Why on earth can't I stay away from all shops?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I hope not, Ludmilla.
> I don't need a new coat actually. I don't need anything at all...
> Why on earth can't I stay away from all shops?


Hehe. I guess no one on here really _needs_ anything. We are just squirrels.


----------



## Tomsmom

Need...want...need...want... it’s all the same lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Need...want...need...want... it’s all the same lol!


True!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I hope not, Ludmilla.
> I don't need a new coat actually. I don't need anything at all...
> Why on earth can't I stay away from all shops?



Because it’s the holidays and every ad everywhere encourages you to eat drink and spend.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I guess no one on here really _needs_ anything. We are just squirrels.



Well dressed squirrels. Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Well dressed squirrels. Lol


With great bags


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4610411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, this morning I am taking out one of my oldies.....
> A Jean Louis Fernandez bag from 2003....


this bag is lovely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday to all well dressed squirrels on the island!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday to all well dressed squirrels on the island!


Present and accounted for!!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday to all well dressed squirrels on the island!



Funny.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Tuesday to all!
The question I am asking myself now is am I a well dressed squirrel today?
I am not sure...
I am wearing jeans and red Reebok sneakers.....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy Tuesday to all!
> The question I am asking myself now is am I a well dressed squirrel today?
> I am not sure...
> I am wearing jeans and red Reebok sneakers.....



Sometimes squirrels need to be relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Present and accounted for!!





ShinyW said:


> Funny.






Mariapia said:


> Happy Tuesday to all!
> The question I am asking myself now is am I a well dressed squirrel today?
> I am not sure...
> I am wearing jeans and red Reebok sneakers.....


Red Reebok sneakers sound great!
I bet you are well dressed. All French ladies are. 


Murphy47 said:


> Sometimes squirrels need to be relaxed and comfortable.



True.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope you all had a nice day today.
Tomorrow is our first Christmas party at work. 
There will be 3 in total. 
The second is next week.
The third is in February.
Party on.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you all had a nice day today.
> Tomorrow is our first Christmas party at work.
> There will be 3 in total.
> The second is next week.
> The third is in February.
> Party on.



Could be fun? Let’s hope so anyway.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you all had a nice day today.
> Tomorrow is our first Christmas party at work.
> There will be 3 in total.
> The second is next week.
> The third is in February.
> Party on.



Wow your coworkers like to party!  I don’t know what we are doing. Last year we all exchanged gifts like 20.00 limit and it was nice. Some if the paraprofessionals surprised me with small gifts and candy it was really sweet. This year I’m not feeling it so much with Miss difficult here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you all had a nice day today.
> Tomorrow is our first Christmas party at work.
> There will be 3 in total.
> The second is next week.
> The third is in February.
> Party on.


Well, that's nice! Will those parties take place during the office hours?
If that's the case, it's a win win situation 


Tomsmom said:


> Wow your coworkers like to party!  I don’t know what we are doing. Last year we all exchanged gifts like 20.00 limit and it was nice. Some if the paraprofessionals surprised me with small gifts and candy it was really sweet. This year I’m not feeling it so much with Miss difficult here.


She might call in sick.... Fingers crossed, Tomsmom!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Hope you all had a nice day today.
> Tomorrow is our first Christmas party at work.
> There will be 3 in total.
> The second is next week.
> The third is in February.
> Party on.


hmmmm

Christmas party in February. A bit of a stretch. 

No judgement here. Another opportunity to carry your pride and joy out in the wife world.


----------



## Mariapia

ShinyW said:


> hmmmm
> 
> Christmas party in February. A bit of a stretch.
> 
> No judgement here. Another opportunity to carry your pride and joy out in the wife world.


A Christmas party in February must be fun....
In fact, there should be parties all year round....


----------



## ShinyW

ShinyW said:


> hmmmm
> 
> Christmas party in February. A bit of a stretch.
> 
> No judgement here. Another opportunity to carry your pride and joy out in the wife world.





ooops. 

Not wife world. 
Wide world. 
Failed typing at high school.


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> ooops.
> 
> Not wife world.
> Wide world.
> Failed typing at high school.



Spell correct get me all the time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Could be fun? Let’s hope so anyway.


I survived first „party“. 
Ugh. There were speaches. And other boring stuff. 


Tomsmom said:


> Wow your coworkers like to party!  I don’t know what we are doing. Last year we all exchanged gifts like 20.00 limit and it was nice. Some if the paraprofessionals surprised me with small gifts and candy it was really sweet. This year I’m not feeling it so much with Miss difficult here.


I understand. Such work parties are never fun with difficult coworkers around.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Well, that's nice! Will those parties take place during the office hours?
> If that's the case, it's a win win situation
> 
> She might call in sick.... Fingers crossed, Tomsmom!


Yes! During work hours. Only positive thing about it.


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> hmmmm
> 
> Christmas party in February. A bit of a stretch.
> 
> No judgement here. Another opportunity to carry your pride and joy out in the wife world.





Mariapia said:


> A Christmas party in February must be fun....
> In fact, there should be parties all year round....


The February party is an attempt to avoid pre-Christmas stress and full restaurants. Also, most people are not really in the mood of Christmas parties.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Today, I need something red, small and roomy...
Taking out my Catherine Parra bag...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4612547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Today, I need something red, small and roomy...
> Taking out my Catherine Parra bag...


Pretty! And such a pop of colour!


----------



## Ludmilla

I am using large Marcie today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4612547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> Today, I need something red, small and roomy...
> Taking out my Catherine Parra bag...



Love that red!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4612559
> 
> I am using large Marcie today.




I have serious Marcie envy...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have serious Marcie envy...


Hehehehe.
And I can totally understand you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed out to the Marc Jacob double link


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4612607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out to the Marc Jacob double link


geewiz. I like this. A plain beautiful bag. love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4612607
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Changed out to the Marc Jacob double link


Pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

I think there was a Kelly right in front of me today.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> I think there was a Kelly right in front of me today.
> View attachment 4612769


The hardware looks too cheap to be Hermes, doesn't it?


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> The hardware looks too cheap to be Hermes, doesn't it?


No idea. I am no H expert.  That‘s why I did not dare to post it on the H wildlife thread.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4612559
> 
> I am using large Marcie today.


Always gorgeous! 
The consignment store in town has a medium Marcie but it's expensive ( €900)


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> The hardware looks too cheap to be Hermes, doesn't it?


I am not a specialist, but if it's a vintage Kelly, the hardware necessarily looks different.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Always gorgeous!
> The consignment store in town has a medium Marcie but it's expensive ( €900)


Chloe price tags have gone upwards like mad. 
I am not surprised that the prices on the second hand market have exploded, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not a specialist, but if it's a vintage Kelly, the hardware necessarily looks different.


The bag was definitely old and worn. 
Whatever brand it has seen a lot of action.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Chloe price tags have gone upwards like mad.
> I am not surprised that the prices on the second hand market have exploded, too.


It's true for lots of brands in consignment stores now. 
Especially when you know the lady who sells her Chloe bag will get half the money only.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's true for lots of brands in consignment stores now.
> Especially when you know the lady who sells her Chloe bag will get half the money only.



Even tho we look on bags as investments, they really aren’t. I agree that the consignment stores make more than a fair amount.


----------



## Murphy47

Good evening ladies! Hope everyone survived the Full Moon on Friday the 13th. 
As I may have mentioned, the Hubbie donated all my xmas ornaments. Come to find out he donated all my tchotchkes as well. I was very sad. 
So I went shopping......


----------



## Narnanz

Looks very lovely...and that will learn him for donating everything.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Looks very lovely...and that will learn him for donating everything.



Thanks. 
I found 6 boxes of junk that were SUPPOSED to be donated. Next time I supervise the project.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok guys...here's a little bit of a question for you.
Whats a good entry level Gucci?
Im thinking about buying a pre-loved Gucci next year. I dont know the brand very well but woud love to own just one bag.
I dont have a lot of money and my budget would be ridiculous to some of you..about NZ$300 to $400 including shipping and taxes.
I would either like a tote or something like I think its called the Jackie?...would love some bamboo accents on it.
So have any of you got a favourite that you would like to show off so I can get some ideas on styles.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies! Hope everyone survived the Full Moon on Friday the 13th.
> As I may have mentioned, the Hubbie donated all my xmas ornaments. Come to find out he donated all my tchotchkes as well. I was very sad.
> So I went shopping......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614085
> View attachment 4614087
> View attachment 4614088





Murphy47 said:


> Thanks.
> I found 6 boxes of junk that were SUPPOSED to be donated. Next time I supervise the project.



He donated your Christmas ornaments?! 
I hope there was nothing with sentimental value involved!

your new decorations are beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ok guys...here's a little bit of a question for you.
> Whats a good entry level Gucci?
> Im thinking about buying a pre-loved Gucci next year. I dont know the brand very well but woud love to own just one bag.
> I dont have a lot of money and my budget would be ridiculous to some of you..about NZ$300 to $400 including shipping and taxes.
> I would either like a tote or something like I think its called the Jackie?...would love some bamboo accents on it.
> So have any of you got a favourite that you would like to show off so I can get some ideas on styles.




I am no Gucci expert. I liked the Lady Web bag (if this is the correct name). This was a saddlebag. 
You can ask on the Gucci subforum. @papertiger knows a lot about the brand. 
Good luck!

(and no budget is ridiculous. )


----------



## Narnanz

Im not sure what thread to ask on..I dont think I can start another thread.


----------



## papertiger

Narnanz said:


> Ok guys...here's a little bit of a question for you.
> Whats a good entry level Gucci?
> Im thinking about buying a pre-loved Gucci next year. I dont know the brand very well but woud love to own just one bag.
> I dont have a lot of money and my budget would be ridiculous to some of you..about NZ$300 to $400 including shipping and taxes.
> I would either like a tote or something like I think its called the Jackie?...would love some bamboo accents on it.
> So have any of you got a favourite that you would like to show off so I can get some ideas on styles.



I recommend that you ask on the Gucci forum to get maximum answers. 

You will be very hard pushed to get a bamboo handle or a Jackie atm for that budget but you never know. Pre-loved prices Gucci has risen in the last few years. I would use your budget and search Gucci and basically see where that takes you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies! Hope everyone survived the Full Moon on Friday the 13th.
> As I may have mentioned, the Hubbie donated all my xmas ornaments. Come to find out he donated all my tchotchkes as well. I was very sad.
> So I went shopping......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614085
> View attachment 4614087
> View attachment 4614088



wow!  You’re place looks amazing !  Merry Christmas!


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Ok guys...here's a little bit of a question for you.
> Whats a good entry level Gucci?
> Im thinking about buying a pre-loved Gucci next year. I dont know the brand very well but woud love to own just one bag.
> I dont have a lot of money and my budget would be ridiculous to some of you..about NZ$300 to $400 including shipping and taxes.
> I would either like a tote or something like I think its called the Jackie?...would love some bamboo accents on it.
> So have any of you got a favourite that you would like to show off so I can get some ideas on styles.


Have a look at Collector Square, Narnanz.
They have lots of beautiful preloved Gucci bags.
www.collectorsquare.com


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> wow!  You’re place looks amazing !  Merry Christmas!



Thanks. Been working hard on it!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> He donated your Christmas ornaments?!
> I hope there was nothing with sentimental value involved!
> 
> your new decorations are beautiful.



Thank you! 
Yup. All the cool ornaments are gone. Stuff I’ve been collecting my whole adult life. Presents from the kids. Little holiday gifts from the kids I’ve coached over the years. 
I was very upset and depressed at first. But I tried to be philosophical about it. Some young person with hardly Andy money has some nice holiday stuff now. I can buy more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Im not sure what thread to ask on..I dont think I can start another thread.


Do not worry - just start a new one.


----------



## papertiger

Mariapia said:


> Have a look at Collector Square, Narnanz.
> They have lots of beautiful preloved Gucci bags.
> www.collectorsquare.com



Collectors Square is better for Europeans, others may have to pay heavy duties


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you!
> Yup. All the cool ornaments are gone. Stuff I’ve been collecting my whole adult life. Presents from the kids. Little holiday gifts from the kids I’ve coached over the years.
> I was very upset and depressed at first. But I tried to be philosophical about it. Some young person with hardly Andy money has some nice holiday stuff now. I can buy more.



I would have been very upset, too. And I envy you for being philosophical about it. Not sure if I could manage that.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you!
> Yup. All the cool ornaments are gone. Stuff I’ve been collecting my whole adult life. Presents from the kids. Little holiday gifts from the kids I’ve coached over the years.
> I was very upset and depressed at first. But I tried to be philosophical about it. Some young person with hardly Andy money has some nice holiday stuff now. I can buy more.


That's what my father always said. I once lost a Hermès scarf that had slipped  from under my coat.
I was very upset as it was a gift from a friend.
My father said " another lady will wear it with joy"


----------



## Narnanz

papertiger said:


> I recommend that you ask on the Gucci forum to get maximum answers.
> 
> You will be very hard pushed to get a bamboo handle or a Jackie atm for that budget but you never know. Pre-loved prices Gucci has risen in the last few years. I would use your budget and search Gucci and basically see where that takes you.


Thank you so much...I really appreciate any input as I'm so new to the brand. And not having anyway to feel or carry any Gucci bag means input from others is vital.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That's what my father always said. I once lost a Hermès scarf that had slipped  from under my coat.
> I was very upset as it was a gift from a friend.
> My father said " another lady will wear it with joy"


 I like this spirit!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I would have been very upset, too. And I envy you for being philosophical about it. Not sure if I could manage that.



I’m getting there. It’s still annoying.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you!
> Yup. All the cool ornaments are gone. Stuff I’ve been collecting my whole adult life. Presents from the kids. Little holiday gifts from the kids I’ve coached over the years.
> I was very upset and depressed at first. But I tried to be philosophical about it. Some young person with hardly Andy money has some nice holiday stuff now. I can buy more.


What a healthy attitude! YOU inspire us lady.  This is the true embodiment of what Christmas is all about.


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> What a healthy attitude! YOU inspire us lady.  This is the true embodiment of what Christmas is all about.



Thank you! I’m trying. Of course it helps I have money to replace some things.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you! I’m trying. Of course it helps I have money to replace some things.


It does, but many people with lots of money don't have your healthy attitude.  That is priceless.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you! I’m trying. Of course it helps I have money to replace some things.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...not sure if its all you guys thing...but I thought its was deadpan funny. Taika Waititi Wellington Paranormal. Its just an add for the show .


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday everyone! Busy morning so far at work crazy I tell you.  Changed bags yesterday, pics to come. Not a new bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> That's what my father always said. I once lost a Hermès scarf that had slipped  from under my coat.
> I was very upset as it was a gift from a friend.
> My father said " another lady will wear it with joy"


What a gift your father is.  My father, who has been dead many years,  gave me that gift as well. No matter what happened, how sad I was, how angry, he always found the bright side. It was the greatest gift he ever gave me. It enabled me to be positive through all my trials, losses, disappointments...whatever.  I told my DH that on my tombstone I want it to say, "Give her a thorn and she will find the rose."


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday everyone! Busy morning so far at work crazy I tell you.  Changed bags yesterday, pics to come. Not a new bag.


Oh no! I am sorry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ok...not sure if its all you guys thing...but I thought its was deadpan funny. Taika Waititi Wellington Paranormal. Its just an add for the show .


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> What a gift your father is.  My father, who has been dead many years,  gave me that gift as well. No matter what happened, how sad I was, how angry, he always found the bright side. It was the greatest gift he ever gave me. It enabled me to be positive through all my trials, losses, disappointments...whatever.  I told my DH that on my tombstone I want it to say, "Give her a thorn and she will find the rose."


So true!


----------



## Tomsmom

Coach double swagger


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4616905
> Coach double swagger



Always a good choice. Great color!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4616905
> Coach double swagger


My favourite Coach bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4616905
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coach double swagger


Love that bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Good morning ladies 
Today, my Lancel Charlie is going out with me


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4617813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies
> Today, my Lancel Charlie is going out with me


Great choice!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4617813
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies
> Today, my Lancel Charlie is going out with me


This is such a pretty bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
How is your Christmas countdown??
2 more days at work for me and everything is like 
Everything needs to be done now. 
Hope you are all a bite more relaxed!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> How is your Christmas countdown??
> 2 more days at work for me and everything is like
> Everything needs to be done now.
> Hope you are all a bite more relaxed!



Crazy doesn’t start for me until this weekend. 
Youngest D will be driving home from college on Saturday with her roommate and their two cats. I will have 5 cats running around indoors for the holidays.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> How is your Christmas countdown??
> 2 more days at work for me and everything is like
> Everything needs to be done now.
> Hope you are all a bite more relaxed!


You still have time, Ludmilla. 
No stress .
I suppose all shops will be open on Sunday.
If you know what to buy, things will go easily.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Crazy doesn’t start for me until this weekend.
> Youngest D will be driving home from college on Saturday with her roommate and their two cats. I will have 5 cats running around indoors for the holidays.


This is a lot of cats ... !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You still have time, Ludmilla.
> No stress .
> I suppose all shops will be open on Sunday.
> If you know what to buy, things will go easily.


Shops are not open on Sunday. 
I do foresee not enough gifts. Also, I have no idea what to gift.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Shops are not open on Sunday.
> I do foresee not enough gifts. Also, I have no idea what to gift.



Trying to decide is the hardest part. 
Have u been through the Christmas markets yet?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is a lot of cats ... !



We chose 3 on purpose. They run around in a pack. Keep themselves occupied. I have a really big house and without the girls living here there is plenty of space. 
The other 3 adopted us at various times. Sandy lives outdoors or in the garage. She has a Swedish cat hut to stay warm. 
Andy and Anchovy are the two boys. Andy lived here but the other girls were picking on him so he went to live in New Orleans with Allison. 
Anchovy showed up on the Fourth of July. Allison took like back to college with her last term. 
There was a third boy who adopted us. He got into a fight with a raccoon or possum and we turned him into the Humane Society as his wounds were to extensive for us to pay for. I’ll try to get pics over the holidays for y’all.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> How is your Christmas countdown??
> 2 more days at work for me and everything is like
> Everything needs to be done now.
> Hope you are all a bite more relaxed!


I have 2 more days of work then we’re off until Jan 2. Everyone has been counting down the days it’s quite funny actually. The staff is looking forward to the break more than the students I think!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Crazy doesn’t start for me until this weekend.
> Youngest D will be driving home from college on Saturday with her roommate and their two cats. I will have 5 cats running around indoors for the holidays.



We have 3 cats . Each adopted. I love them.


----------



## Narnanz

Just a bit of English Upstartishness. 
https://fbwat.ch/1XundCYpspVQHIfv


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> We chose 3 on purpose. They run around in a pack. Keep themselves occupied. I have a really big house and without the girls living here there is plenty of space.
> The other 3 adopted us at various times. Sandy lives outdoors or in the garage. She has a Swedish cat hut to stay warm.
> Andy and Anchovy are the two boys. Andy lived here but the other girls were picking on him so he went to live in New Orleans with Allison.
> Anchovy showed up on the Fourth of July. Allison took like back to college with her last term.
> There was a third boy who adopted us. He got into a fight with a raccoon or possum and we turned him into the Humane Society as his wounds were to extensive for us to pay for. I’ll try to get pics over the holidays for y’all.


We are all looking forward to seeing those five baby furs , Murphy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Trying to decide is the hardest part.
> Have u been through the Christmas markets yet?


Not really. Christmas markets are not as much fun as they were in former times. 


Murphy47 said:


> We chose 3 on purpose. They run around in a pack. Keep themselves occupied. I have a really big house and without the girls living here there is plenty of space.
> The other 3 adopted us at various times. Sandy lives outdoors or in the garage. She has a Swedish cat hut to stay warm.
> Andy and Anchovy are the two boys. Andy lived here but the other girls were picking on him so he went to live in New Orleans with Allison.
> Anchovy showed up on the Fourth of July. Allison took like back to college with her last term.
> There was a third boy who adopted us. He got into a fight with a raccoon or possum and we turned him into the Humane Society as his wounds were to extensive for us to pay for. I’ll try to get pics over the holidays for y’all.


Yes! We definitely need pics of the fur balls. 
It is nice that you adopted them and they adopted you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have 2 more days of work then we’re off until Jan 2. Everyone has been counting down the days it’s quite funny actually. The staff is looking forward to the break more than the students I think!


I am finally done for this year. Thank God.  not back at the office until January 7. 


Waiting at the station right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am finally done for this year. Thank God.  not back at the office until January 7.
> View attachment 4618797
> 
> Waiting at the station right now.


Yeah! 
Free at last!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am finally done for this year. Thank God.  not back at the office until January 7.
> View attachment 4618797
> 
> Waiting at the station right now.


What are you wearing?  The colors are gorgeous!  Love the billberry


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I am finally done for this year. Thank God.  not back at the office until January 7.
> View attachment 4618797
> 
> Waiting at the station right now.



Sorry to hear about the markets [emoji853]
Glad you are out of office!!! Time to relax and unwind. 
I will definitely take photos of the fur balls. 
Decorations finally complete. 
Time for one last grocery run then it’s time for casseroles and collie baking.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, you won't believe it....
We are on orange alert once more ...
Tomorrow, ALL schools will be closed in the region.
There has been so much rain in the recent weeks that there is already too  much water in the soil .
Here, people are fed up.... Fed up with the strike, first: Lots won't be able to travel by train and visit their families for Christmas... Fed up with the weather too..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you won't believe it....
> We are on orange alert once more ...
> Tomorrow, ALL schools will be closed in the region.
> There has been so much rain in the recent weeks that there is already too  much water in the soil .
> Here, people are fed up.... Fed up with the strike, first: Lots won't be able to travel by train and visit their families for Christmas... Fed up with the weather too..


On no and so close to Christmas!  Please stay safe!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you won't believe it....
> We are on orange alert once more ...
> Tomorrow, ALL schools will be closed in the region.
> There has been so much rain in the recent weeks that there is already too  much water in the soil .
> Here, people are fed up.... Fed up with the strike, first: Lots won't be able to travel by train and visit their families for Christmas... Fed up with the weather too..



I’m sorry to hear this. 
The climate is really giving us a warning. 
Why won’t the government settle with the strikers?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yeah!
> Free at last!


Yes!!!! 


Tomsmom said:


> What are you wearing?  The colors are gorgeous!  Love the billberry


Thank you. 
You see my newest self knitted scarf.
Here is another pic:





Murphy47 said:


> Sorry to hear about the markets [emoji853]
> Glad you are out of office!!! Time to relax and unwind.
> I will definitely take photos of the fur balls.
> Decorations finally complete.
> Time for one last grocery run then it’s time for casseroles and collie baking.


Cookie baking!
Have not done anything this year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you won't believe it....
> We are on orange alert once more ...
> Tomorrow, ALL schools will be closed in the region.
> There has been so much rain in the recent weeks that there is already too  much water in the soil .
> Here, people are fed up.... Fed up with the strike, first: Lots won't be able to travel by train and visit their families for Christmas... Fed up with the weather too..


You are really out of luck with the weather at the moment. 
Stay safe!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I’m sorry to hear this.
> The climate is really giving us a warning.
> Why won’t the government settle with the strikers?


The Government is negotiating with the strikers but some unions don't want to hear about the new retirement law, they want the Government to cancel it. Other unions are not against the law, they just want to improve it


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> Thank you.
> You see my newest self knitted scarf.
> Here is another pic:
> View attachment 4619426
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie baking!
> Have not done anything this year.


You did great job on the scarf, love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You did great job on the scarf, love it!


Thank you! 
Just bought more wool. Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Government is negotiating with the strikers but some unions don't want to hear about the new retirement law, they want the Government to cancel it. Other unions are not against the law, they just want to improve it


This seems like a very unpleasant and confusing situation.


----------



## Mariapia

Still in my Charlie! Buffalo leather...No damage despite the heavy rain...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This seems like a very unpleasant and confusing situation.


Very confusing indeed, Ludmilla...
The situation is making everyone crazy.
My neighbours intended on spending Christmas with their daughter in Paris...
They cannot go by train because of the strike.
They are trying to buy a plane ticket right now.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The Government is negotiating with the strikers but some unions don't want to hear about the new retirement law, they want the Government to cancel it. Other unions are not against the law, they just want to improve it



Of course the do [emoji14]my Hubbie is a union guy. They are never completely happy with any deal. Men.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Very confusing indeed, Ludmilla...
> The situation is making everyone crazy.
> My neighbours intended on spending Christmas with their daughter in Paris...
> They cannot go by train because of the strike.
> They are trying to buy a plane ticket right now.



Travel here is a mess also due to the problems with the Boing 737 Max. D is diving home from college with her roommate tomorrow. Sister in law is flying in also tomorrow. Will have lots of folks visiting.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!!!!
> 
> Thank you.
> You see my newest self knitted scarf.
> Here is another pic:
> View attachment 4619426
> 
> 
> 
> Cookie baking!
> Have not done anything this year.



Don’t worry. Christmas always happens no matter what. 
I don’t “feel” like baking cookies every year so sometimes I buy them at the bakery. 
No one ever knows the difference. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Very confusing indeed, Ludmilla...
> The situation is making everyone crazy.
> My neighbours intended on spending Christmas with their daughter in Paris...
> They cannot go by train because of the strike.
> They are trying to buy a plane ticket right now.


This is sad. 
Hope they get a ticket.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Travel here is a mess also due to the problems with the Boing 737 Max. D is diving home from college with her roommate tomorrow. Sister in law is flying in also tomorrow. Will have lots of folks visiting.


It is nice to have family around at Christmas!


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning and Happy Solatice to one and all. 
Crazy starts today. Family members start to roll into town. 
Cooking and baking must begin. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Bag of choice for the week. MK Grammercy. 
Have a great day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning and Happy Solatice to one and all.
> Crazy starts today. Family members start to roll into town.
> Cooking and baking must begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620200
> 
> Bag of choice for the week. MK Grammercy.
> Have a great day!


Very classy bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Very classy bag!



Thank you! It has a wider strap than most so it’s more comfortable to carry over a bulky coat.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning and Happy Solatice to one and all.
> Crazy starts today. Family members start to roll into town.
> Cooking and baking must begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620200
> 
> Bag of choice for the week. MK Grammercy.
> Have a great day!


Lovely bag!
Is this a new acquisition?
I wish you tons of fun with family. Right now I am at my sister‘s. She made some cookies - choleric fit included.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning and Happy Solatice to one and all.
> Crazy starts today. Family members start to roll into town.
> Cooking and baking must begin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4620200
> 
> Bag of choice for the week. MK Grammercy.
> Have a great day!


Wow! So chic, Murphy !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is sad.
> Hope they get a ticket.


I think they managed to find a ticket as their shutters are all closed today.
Just a word about the orange episode. Lots of damage in the East of our region but, all in all, nothing  like  what we went through a few weeks ago.
More seriously  ...
Today, it's Noé's turn...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag!
> Is this a new acquisition?
> I wish you tons of fun with family. Right now I am at my sister‘s. She made some cookies - choleric fit included.


Enjoy your holiday, Ludmilla.
As for your sister's fits, they seem to be part of the "game". 
See it as just that.  Stay cool and relaxed whatever she says...
You know she will never change.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your holiday, Ludmilla.
> As for your sister's fits, they seem to be part of the "game".
> See it as just that.  Stay cool and relaxed whatever she says...
> You know she will never change.



Everyone has one of those relatives. You know, everything is DRAMA. 
I think this is why some families spike the eggnog. Or coffee. Or any beverage. [emoji6]


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag!
> Is this a new acquisition?
> I wish you tons of fun with family. Right now I am at my sister‘s. She made some cookies - choleric fit included.


Oh man we all have that one person who loves drama, sorry Ludmilla. Enjoy the cookies!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4620209
> 
> I think they managed to find a ticket as their shutters are all closed today.
> Just a word about the orange episode. Lots of damage in the East of our region but, all in all, nothing  like  what we went through a few weeks ago.
> More seriously  ...
> Today, it's Noé's turn...


Beautiful choice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Went thrifting this morning after grocery shopping. Scored a Dolce and Gabbana coat for 49.99!!!  And it fits yayyy!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4620385
> View attachment 4620384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went thrifting this morning after grocery shopping. Scored a Dolce and Gabbana coat for 49.99!!!  And it fits yayyy!


Great find, Tomsmom! I always say that shopping is a full time job!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Great find, Tomsmom! I always say that shopping is a full time job!



Nice score! Just in time for the holidays.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Sunday, ladies!
A new orange alert this morning....
This time because of very strong winds.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies!
> A new orange alert this morning....
> This time because of very strong winds.



Goodness. That IS scary. 
It will be super warm here this week. Into the 60’s. Unusual but not unheard of for Missouri. 
While I enjoy a warmer holiday, super cold air is always behind it. 
Don’t blow away Mariapia.


----------



## Murphy47

Vesper is the black and white. She lives here all the time. 
Anchovy lives in NOLA with my daughter


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Vesper is the black and white. She lives here all the time.
> Anchovy lives in NOLA with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621143
> View attachment 4621145


They are irresistible, Murphy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4620209
> 
> I think they managed to find a ticket as their shutters are all closed today.
> Just a word about the orange episode. Lots of damage in the East of our region but, all in all, nothing  like  what we went through a few weeks ago.
> More seriously  ...
> Today, it's Noé's turn...


Glad your neighbours were able to go. 
And your Noé is soooo pretty!


Mariapia said:


> Enjoy your holiday, Ludmilla.
> As for your sister's fits, they seem to be part of the "game".
> See it as just that.  Stay cool and relaxed whatever she says...
> You know she will never change.





Murphy47 said:


> Everyone has one of those relatives. You know, everything is DRAMA.
> I think this is why some families spike the eggnog. Or coffee. Or any beverage. [emoji6]





Tomsmom said:


> Oh man we all have that one person who loves drama, sorry Ludmilla. Enjoy the cookies!


Hehe. As I am used to the drama I was able to ignore it. At one point in my life I need to learn not to laugh when those fits happen. 



Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4620385
> View attachment 4620384
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Went thrifting this morning after grocery shopping. Scored a Dolce and Gabbana coat for 49.99!!!  And it fits yayyy!


Yayyy!
Nice present for yourself.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Sunday, ladies!
> A new orange alert this morning....
> This time because of very strong winds.


Nooooooooooo!
Boo on your weather!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Vesper is the black and white. She lives here all the time.
> Anchovy lives in NOLA with my daughter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4621143
> View attachment 4621145


They are both beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nooooooooooo!
> Boo on your weather!!!


Strong winds that got even stronger this afternoon. 
I went out and could hardly stand on my feet in some places.
Hope that the weather will improve tomorrow... I am not sure.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Strong winds that got even stronger this afternoon.
> I went out and could hardly stand on my feet in some places.
> Hope that the weather will improve tomorrow... I am not sure.



I hope so too! Puts a real damper on the season.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I hope so too! Puts a real damper on the season.


Still very windy this morning....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Still very windy this morning....


Oh no!
We have heavy rain ... need to visit the doctor this afternoon:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no!
> We have heavy rain ... need to visit the doctor this afternoon:
> View attachment 4621637


Oh dear, what happened, Ludmilla?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, what happened, Ludmilla?



That looks painful. I hope it turns out to be minor.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no!
> We have heavy rain ... need to visit the doctor this afternoon:
> View attachment 4621637


On no!!  What happened??


----------



## Ludmilla

Typewriter‘s cramp. 
Wrist is inflamed. As weather is cold and wet and I was hard on hand. Sigh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Typewriter‘s cramp.
> Wrist is inflamed. As weather is cold and wet and I was hard on hand. Sigh.


I can see what it is like, Ludmilla.
Please, wear that black thing as long as possible and,  above all , avoid  all kinds of typing as much as you can.
Cold and wet weather don't help.
Fortunately you are not working at the moment.
I hope the pain will quickly go away. I suppose you are on anti inflammatory medication.
The same thing happened to me about 10 years ago, I couldn't lock or unlock my door or open a water bottle.. 
I had to use my left hand..And it wasn't easy..


----------



## Narnanz

Its not in the same league as Ludmilla at all...but I did slice into my fingernail this morning with my shaving razer. Have no idea how but it slipped and a blade cut downwards thru my nail and into the nail bed.  So its gonna make it difficult to wrap gifts today at work. Have to do it with my finger sticking out somehow.

I hope your hand heals fast and well.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Its not in the same league as Ludmilla at all...but I did slice into my fingernail this morning with my shaving razer. Have no idea how but it slipped and a blade cut downwards thru my nail and into the nail bed.  So its gonna make it difficult to wrap gifts today at work. Have to do it with my finger sticking out somehow.
> 
> I hope your hand heals fast and well.


Narnanz, it must have been and still is probably very painful...


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Narnanz, it must have been and still is probably very painful...


Its annoying more than anything...sticking plaster keeps falling off,.


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Its not in the same league as Ludmilla at all...but I did slice into my fingernail this morning with my shaving razer. Have no idea how but it slipped and a blade cut downwards thru my nail and into the nail bed.  So its gonna make it difficult to wrap gifts today at work. Have to do it with my finger sticking out somehow.
> 
> I hope your hand heals fast and well.


Ouch!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can see what it is like, Ludmilla.
> Please, wear that black thing as long as possible and,  above all , avoid  all kinds of typing as much as you can.
> Cold and wet weather don't help.
> Fortunately you are not working at the moment.
> I hope the pain will quickly go away. I suppose you are on anti inflammatory medication.
> The same thing happened to me about 10 years ago, I couldn't lock or unlock my door or open a water bottle..
> I had to use my left hand..And it wasn't easy..


Thank you, Mariapia!
It is a returning problem esp. in winter. it is not as bad as you describe it as I know the signs and can wear the black thing  as soon as I feel the inflammation coming.
Also I am half a leftie so I am doing ok.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Its not in the same league as Ludmilla at all...but I did slice into my fingernail this morning with my shaving razer. Have no idea how but it slipped and a blade cut downwards thru my nail and into the nail bed.  So its gonna make it difficult to wrap gifts today at work. Have to do it with my finger sticking out somehow.
> 
> I hope your hand heals fast and well.





Narnanz said:


> Its not in the same league as Ludmilla at all...but I did slice into my fingernail this morning with my shaving razer. Have no idea how but it slipped and a blade cut downwards thru my nail and into the nail bed.  So its gonna make it difficult to wrap gifts today at work. Have to do it with my finger sticking out somehow.
> 
> I hope your hand heals fast and well.


OUCH!!! This is worse than my hand!


----------



## Ludmilla

to all who celebrate!!!


----------



## Mariapia

The winds have finally stooped .
Lots of people are doing their Christmas shopping today.
After all the events we have been through, it's nice to see them getting ready for Christmas at last.
As for me... time  for my All Saints bag to go out...
Merry Christmas ladies, to you and all the persons you love.


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas Eve!!  I’m


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4622409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The winds have finally stooped .
> Lots of people are doing their Christmas shopping today.
> After all the events we have been through, it's nice to see them getting ready for Christmas at last.
> As for me... time  for my All Saints bag to go out...
> Merry Christmas ladies, to you and all the persons you love.



Love the bag and that chair.  Miss 21 and I went to TJ Maxx this morning. It wasn’t crazy town, I just wanted to get out of the house for a while, bought a new hand mixer whooohooo!


----------



## Murphy47

Merry Christmas Islanders!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Merry Christmas Islanders!



Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
So... Did Father Christmas bring you a bag?
Though I have been a good girl, he didn't ....
This morning I took out one of my old () Longchamp....


----------



## Tomsmom

Father Christmas gifted me the Forever necklace from Tiffany. I bought myself a Coach dreamer bag during one of their awesome sales but I’m not sure if she’s a keeper.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4623555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> So... Did Father Christmas bring you a bag?
> Though I have been a good girl, he didn't ....
> This morning I took out one of my old () Longchamp....


Boo on Father Christmas. 
But, this LC bag is very nice!

i got the Pliage with stars.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4623583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Father Christmas gifted me the Forever necklace from Tiffany. I bought myself a Coach dreamer bag during one of their awesome sales but I’m not sure if she’s a keeper.


What a lovely present! 
We need to see the Coach bag to help you deciding.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> What a lovely present!
> We need to see the Coach bag to help you deciding.


Ok I’m glad you said that. I’m out with Miss 21 today but I will post a pic


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok it’s still wrapped up because I’m wondering if I was too impulsive and the bag is too small. It’s snakeskin trim and the color is chalk with gold hardware


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4623841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it’s still wrapped up because I’m wondering if I was too impulsive and the bag is too small. It’s snakeskin trim and the color is chalk with gold hardware



Love the chalk color! So cheery this time of year. 
The size looks great. Unless you need multiple pairs as glasses as I do?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Love the chalk color! So cheery this time of year.
> The size looks great. Unless you need multiple pairs as glasses as I do?


I put all my stuff and it’s smaller than I usually carry, the bag is also different than what I have. I think I’m keeping her so far.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4623841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it’s still wrapped up because I’m wondering if I was too impulsive and the bag is too small. It’s snakeskin trim and the color is chalk with gold hardware


It is a very pretty bag!
Can you carry it for special occasions if it is too small?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is a very pretty bag!
> Can you carry it for special occasions if it is too small?


That’s an excellent idea !


----------



## Phoenix0001

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4623841
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok it’s still wrapped up because I’m wondering if I was too impulsive and the bag is too small.



It's super pretty.   I like a smaller bag, but that's just me.  It might be good for days when you don't have as much to carry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That’s an excellent idea !


 Always happy to help.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I put all my stuff and it’s smaller than I usually carry, the bag is also different than what I have. I think I’m keeping her so far.


It's lovely, Tomsmom. Keep it!
What you can do is carry a small cross body while carrying your beautiful Coach by hand.... 
I see lots of working ladies do it every day...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It's lovely, Tomsmom. Keep it!
> What you can do is carry a small cross body while carrying your beautiful Coach by hand....
> I see lots of working ladies do it every day...


You’re so wise!


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4623555
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> So... Did Father Christmas bring you a bag?
> Though I have been a good girl, he didn't ....
> This morning I took out one of my old () Longchamp....


wow. 
Beautiful bag. Quite different to mainstream but they have created a beauty. 

re Father Christmas:


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  Miss 13 and I have dentist appointments, just routine cleanings/exam. Then I’m going thrifting . Also dh is supposed to be upgrading my phone, yayyy!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Miss 13 and I have dentist appointments, just routine cleanings/exam. Then I’m going thrifting . Also dh is supposed to be upgrading my phone, yayyy!


Sounds great, Tomsmom.
I hope you will find something you like at the thrift shop.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Miss 13 and I have dentist appointments, just routine cleanings/exam. Then I’m going thrifting . Also dh is supposed to be upgrading my phone, yayyy!



How’d you get the DH to tackle the phone store on a Saturday? Must be a Jedi mind trick. Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> How’d you get the DH to tackle the phone store on a Saturday? Must be a Jedi mind trick. Lol


Haha!!  We didn’t go yet...  I would love a mind trick lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Sounds great, Tomsmom.
> I hope you will find something you like at the thrift shop.


Acne denim!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Acne denim!


Wow! Lucky girl!
I love Acne. And I love denim!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
The multi branded shop that sells Longchamp in town is going to close for good...
It will soon be replaced by a Superdry  shop.
I have nothing against Superdry but only trouble is we will have no real bag shop any more..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> The multi branded shop that sells Longchamp in town is going to close for good...
> It will soon be replaced by a Superdry  shop.
> I have nothing against Superdry but only trouble is we will have no real bag shop any more..



That is terrible news! Boo. 
What is Superdry?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> The multi branded shop that sells Longchamp in town is going to close for good...
> It will soon be replaced by a Superdry  shop.
> I have nothing against Superdry but only trouble is we will have no real bag shop any more..


Oohhh dislike! 

 Superdry is a clothing store mainly for teens/young adults, well IMO anyway.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oohhh dislike!
> 
> Superdry is a clothing store mainly for teens/young adults, well IMO anyway.



Ah. Like we need more of those kinds of stores. 
Too many of thos already


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m returning the Coach dreamer bag. I’m not in love with it. Instead I picked up an older PS1 from poshmark, love the color.


----------



## Mariapia

The PS1 is iconic. Very good choice, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> That is terrible news! Boo.
> What is Superdry?


As Tomsmom said Superdry is a clothes brand for teenagers especially.
Though I am not a teen any more , I bought some of their tee-shirts and a windbreaker.
Very good quality. Run small though...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> As Tomsmom said Superdry is a clothes brand for teenagers especially.
> Though I am not a teen any more , I bought some of their tee-shirts and a windbreaker.
> Very good quality. Run small though...



Stores for young women tend to size things down. 
Glad you found a few cute items. [emoji3]


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Tuesday ladies!
Today, it's my Sac Mary's turn ...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4627021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies!
> Today, it's my Sac Mary's turn ...



Love that! The wide strap looks comfy to carry!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4627021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Tuesday ladies!
> Today, it's my Sac Mary's turn ...


So nice!  I agree about the wide strap, love the look too !


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Love that! The wide strap looks comfy to carry!





Tomsmom said:


> So nice!  I agree about the wide strap, love the look too !


You're right ladies, the wide strap is very comfortable.
And the barenia leather has a wonderful smell.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I’m off to Target, changed bedding, shower curtain and doing laundry so Everything is fresh for 2020!  Debating changing bags ...


----------



## Narnanz

Happy New Year from New Zealand...land of the future.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I’m off to Target, changed bedding, shower curtain and doing laundry so Everything is fresh for 2020!  Debating changing bags ...


Perfect, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> The multi branded shop that sells Longchamp in town is going to close for good...
> It will soon be replaced by a Superdry  shop.
> I have nothing against Superdry but only trouble is we will have no real bag shop any more..


Nooooooo!!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m returning the Coach dreamer bag. I’m not in love with it. Instead I picked up an older PS1 from poshmark, love the color.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4626343


Lovely! Great find and wise decision regarding the Coach bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy new year islanders!
I hope everyone had a great party!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy New Year my wonderful friends!  I’ve really enjoyed our chats and posts from 2019, here’s to even more in 2020!  

I did not change bags rang in the new year in my “new” PS1. I’m enjoying the color/dark blue. 

We’re awaiting my family to arrive for brunch, I hope everyone has a wonderful New Year’s Day .


----------



## Mariapia

Happy New Year, ladies!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Happy New Year, ladies!



Happy New Year! 
No party here. Spent evening with youngest D watching Dick Clark’s Rocking Eve. 
Still tired today.


----------



## Mariapia

No party for me either.
Spent the evening watching TV and loved it!
Today, I am taking out my Carolina Herrera Matryoshka.


----------



## ShinyW

All quiet here in West Oz. 

No party going on. 

Lights out at 9:30 pm. 

Did I miss anything.


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> All quiet here in West Oz.
> 
> No party going on.
> 
> Lights out at 9:30 pm.
> 
> Did I miss anything.



Didn’t miss a thing. Most Islanders avoid “amateur night”. Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
Sorry for being so quiet.
Hand is not working still and holidays have been pretty stressful. My vacation is over in a few days and I had the feeling that I had not a minute for myself. 
Watched my cousins a bit today while they are rummaging through the stuff of my dead aunt. 
And I read the new Fred Vargas novel - @Mariapia do you know the author? And her novels?
Before I complain more I go back into hiding.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Sorry for being so quiet.
> Hand is not working still and holidays have been pretty stressful. My vacation is over in a few days and I had the feeling that I had not a minute for myself.
> Watched my cousins a bit today while they are rummaging through the stuff of my dead aunt.
> And I read the new Fred Vargas novel - @Mariapia do you know the author? And her novels?
> Before I complain more I go back into hiding.


Hi Ludmilla!
I hope you will feel better before returning to the office. Please, avoid all sorts of stress.
When I had my problem with my right hand I thought it would never come back to normal as it hurt for weeks. It stopped as suddenly as it had started.
Be patient and try to relax as much as possible.
As for Fred Vargas, she is very popular here but I have never read her novels.... because she writes in French  and I only read English or American thrillers ... Not because they are English or American but because I am always afraid of losing my English....


----------



## Mariapia

Still in a brown bag today.
My Gérard Darel Brigitte bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla!
> I hope you will feel better before returning to the office. Please, avoid all sorts of stress.
> When I had my problem with my right hand I thought it would never come back to normal as it hurt for weeks. It stopped as suddenly as it had started.
> Be patient and try to relax as much as possible.
> As for Fred Vargas, she is very popular here but I have never read her novels.... because she writes in French  and I only read English or American thrillers ... Not because they are English or American but because I am always afraid of losing my English....


Ah, yes. I remember. You need to read Vargas, though. 
I wish vacation was a little longer. I did not get much rest.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4629553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in a brown bag today.
> My Gérard Darel Brigitte bag.


Lovely!
My „first bag of this decade“ was Miss Marcie. Here she is in all her glory:


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4629553
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still in a brown bag today.
> My Gérard Darel Brigitte bag.


I love the shape of this bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely!
> My „first bag of this decade“ was Miss Marcie. Here she is in all her glory:
> View attachment 4629679


I have Marcie envy (as you know)


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have Marcie envy (as you know)


Me too!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ah, yes. I remember. You need to read Vargas, though.
> I wish vacation was a little longer. I did not get much rest.


Still two more days, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Still two more days, Ludmilla!



Yup. Relax. Eat baked goods. Think of Spring. [emoji41]


----------



## Mariapia

Rotation rotation rotation 
The Italian bag I bought a few months ago...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4630267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotation rotation rotation
> The Italian bag I bought a few months ago...


Oh wow I absolutely love the rivits!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I’m off to do some exciting food shopping.  I’m also awaiting delivery of a bag by Neely and Chloe, nieces of Tory Burch. I found it on Anthropologie online.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have Marcie envy (as you know)





Mariapia said:


> Me too!


Thank you. This is one of my favorite bag designs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4630267
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotation rotation rotation
> The Italian bag I bought a few months ago...


Lovely bag. 
Do you want to rotate your bags more often this year?
My bag resolution for this year is: buying only one bag.  It is going to be another Massaccesi Theia bag. But, I am still deciding about the leather and I also want to wait a few months before getting it. Want to end a project first and I plan to get the bag as a reward.
We will see when I break that resolution.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Relax. Eat baked goods. Think of Spring. [emoji41]


I like the part of „baked goods“. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  I’m off to do some exciting food shopping.  I’m also awaiting delivery of a bag by Neely and Chloe, nieces of Tory Burch. I found it on Anthropologie online.


We need to see that new bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Here she is!  Love it, the leather is awesome and it feels so so nice!!  Perfect size too with a perfect strap drop it closes with a closure pulling the sides in so it cinches.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4630347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!  Love it, the leather is awesome and it feels so so nice!!  Perfect size too with a perfect strap drop it closes with a closure pulling the sides in so it cinches.



That is just so lovely! 
Watching the Armed Forces Bowl as D is there with the Color Guard


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4630347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!  Love it, the leather is awesome and it feels so so nice!!  Perfect size too with a perfect strap drop it closes with a closure pulling the sides in so it cinches.


Very cool bag. Perfect for spring. 


Murphy47 said:


> That is just so lovely!
> Watching the Armed Forces Bowl as D is there with the Color Guard


Have fun with D!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag.
> Do you want to rotate your bags more often this year?
> My bag resolution for this year is: buying only one bag.  It is going to be another Massaccesi Theia bag. But, I am still deciding about the leather and I also want to wait a few months before getting it. Want to end a project first and I plan to get the bag as a reward.
> We will see when I break that resolution.


Yes, I have decided to give all my bags a chance and hope it will help me resist temptations...
This morning, I talked to an Italian lady carrying a wonderful Edith Chloé bag.
I then rushed home to have a look at on line consignment stores.
Fortunately, no red or brown Edith in sight.
Your resolution , only one new bag  this year, is a very wise one.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4630347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!  Love it, the leather is awesome and it feels so so nice!!  Perfect size too with a perfect strap drop it closes with a closure pulling the sides in so it cinches.


Wow! wow! Wow! 
Neely and Chloe , you said?  Going to have a look right now..


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That is just so lovely!
> Watching the Armed Forces Bowl as D is there with the Color Guard


That is so cool!


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you for the bag love .


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I have decided to give all my bags a chance and hope it will help me resist temptations...
> This morning, I talked to an Italian lady carrying a wonderful Edith Chloé bag.
> I then rushed home to have a look at on line consignment stores.
> Fortunately, no red or brown Edith in sight.
> Your resolution , only one new bag  this year, is a very wise one.


Ha! We will have to see, if I stick to that resolution. At the moment I am not very interested in bags. But, 2020 is only 5 days old. 

I can relate to your Chloe Edith research. This happens from time to time with Mulberry Roxanne for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday all!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4630347
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is!  Love it, the leather is awesome and it feels so so nice!!  Perfect size too with a perfect strap drop it closes with a closure pulling the sides in so it cinches.


just lovely. 

Plain simple. Somehow elegant.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday, Ladies!
Still rotating.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4631983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday, Ladies!
> Still rotating.


Great job!


----------



## Ludmilla

I am rotating, too.
	

		
			
		

		
	



Going back to the big city this evening. Office tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am rotating, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632011
> 
> Going back to the big city this evening. Office tomorrow.


I love this bag! Perfect rotation, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4631983
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Monday, Ladies!
> Still rotating.


Love, love !!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am rotating, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4632011
> 
> Going back to the big city this evening. Office tomorrow.


Great choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love this bag! Perfect rotation, Ludmilla!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great choice!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello girls!
Winter sales are starting to morrow. I have received lots of mails from French and Italian websites...
I have deleted them all ..
Does it mean 2020 will be the year of wisdom?
I doubt it but we never know 
Anyhow, today I have chosen my Noé.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4633101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello girls!
> Winter sales are starting to morrow. I have received lots of mails from French and Italian websites...
> I have deleted them all ..
> Does it mean 2020 will be the year of wisdom?
> I doubt it but we never know
> Anyhow, today I have chosen my Noé.



Live the Noe!  What color is this?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4633101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello girls!
> Winter sales are starting to morrow. I have received lots of mails from French and Italian websites...
> I have deleted them all ..
> Does it mean 2020 will be the year of wisdom?
> I doubt it but we never know
> Anyhow, today I have chosen my Noé.



Wisdom is overrated. Lol. 
My goal is to buy only what REALLY works with my wardrobe and stay away from impulse purchases I end up selling.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Wisdom is overrated. Lol.
> My goal is to buy only what REALLY works with my wardrobe and stay away from impulse purchases I end up selling.


You have the wise!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4633101
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello girls!
> Winter sales are starting to morrow. I have received lots of mails from French and Italian websites...
> I have deleted them all ..
> Does it mean 2020 will be the year of wisdom?
> I doubt it but we never know
> Anyhow, today I have chosen my Noé.


I love that LV!
For now (at the very moment) I am pretty bag content. I do not even look at bags. Quite shocking, but I am embracing this mood as long as it lasts. Because I know it will not last forever.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wisdom is overrated. Lol.
> My goal is to buy only what REALLY works with my wardrobe and stay away from impulse purchases I end up selling.


This is a great goal!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I love that LV!
> For now (at the very moment) I am pretty bag content. I do not even look at bags. Quite shocking, but I am embracing this mood as long as it lasts. Because I know it will not last forever.



good for you !!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Live the Noe!  What color is this?


It's purple...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It's purple...


Oh my!!  I love that!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> good for you !!


I am pretty sure this will not last very long ...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am pretty sure this will not last very long ...


I am not so sure, Ludmilla.
All the ladies working in shops ( whether they sell bags, shoes or clothes ) told me that their customers buy less than they used to. Something in the air. We have full closets. We more or less wear the same clothes and carry the same bags.
Yesterday I took an old faux fur coat to a workshop in town. The tailor will " update" it. 
No need to hunt for a new one. 
I think it's a trend that is going to last...


----------



## Tomsmom

Just because I’m arrived to work early, the PS1


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not so sure, Ludmilla.
> All the ladies working in shops ( whether they sell bags, shoes or clothes ) told me that their customers buy less than they used to. Something in the air. We have full closets. We more or less wear the same clothes and carry the same bags.
> Yesterday I took an old faux fur coat to a workshop in town. The tailor will " update" it.
> No need to hunt for a new one.
> I think it's a trend that is going to last...


Hmmm. Yes. In G there is a new recession at the doorsteps. I think many think twice before they buy.
(And yes. My closet is full, too. )
Edit: great job on getting an old coat updated!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just because I’m arrived to work early, the PS1
> View attachment 4633928


Lovely!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am not so sure, Ludmilla.
> All the ladies working in shops ( whether they sell bags, shoes or clothes ) told me that their customers buy less than they used to. Something in the air. We have full closets. We more or less wear the same clothes and carry the same bags.
> Yesterday I took an old faux fur coat to a workshop in town. The tailor will " update" it.
> No need to hunt for a new one.
> I think it's a trend that is going to last...



I think you are correct. Using what you have is a big trend with the younger gen. 
My D and her friends try to buy from resale shops to reduce what ends up in landfills. 
Myself, some trends I have already worn and don’t want to revisit. 
My old coats go to the homeless. 
I tend to use scarves to update a look instead of buying all new in a different color way. 
Maybe we’re just becoming grownups? Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> *Maybe we’re just becoming grownups?* Lol


I hope not!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I hope not!



Not TOO grownup of course. [emoji12]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not TOO grownup of course. [emoji12]


Thank God.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ginormous Marcie today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ginormous Marcie today.
> View attachment 4634858





Ludmilla said:


> Ginormous Marcie today.
> View attachment 4634858


I never get tired of seeing your Miss Marcie, Ludmilla.
How is your hand?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I never get tired of seeing your Miss Marcie, Ludmilla.
> How is your hand?


Thank you! 
Hand is on the mend - now I have an infection in my throat.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hand is on the mend - now I have an infection in my throat.



You just can’t catch a break poor girl. Hugs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> You just can’t catch a break poor girl. Hugs.


Yes ... 
But, I guess there are more unpleasant things in life.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok. When did I say that I am not interested in bags at the moment?? That I do not even look??
I think it was 2 days ago?
Well. I did look during my lunch break at the Dooney winter clearance sale.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hand is on the mend - now I have an infection in my throat.


First off I adore the Marcie, post as many pics as you want. 

I’m sorry about the infection, speedy healing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> First off I adore the Marcie, post as many pics as you want.
> 
> I’m sorry about the infection, speedy healing!


Thank you for Marcie love and well wishes!
My resolution/challenge for 2020 is to carry a designer bag at least 1 day to work. So you might see Marcie (or Marzilla how I call my large Marcie these days) more often.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for Marcie love and well wishes!
> My resolution/challenge for 2020 is to carry a designer bag at least 1 day to work. So you might see Marcie (or Marzilla how I call my large Marcie these days) more often.


Excellent idea! It will help you resist the Dooney sale..
As for your sore throat, honey can relieve the pain..
Don't forget to wear a scarf when you go out.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Excellent idea! It will help you resist the Dooney sale..
> As for your sore throat, honey can relieve the pain..
> Don't forget to wear a scarf when you go out.



If you’ve just discovered the Dooney after Christmas sale I hesitate to mention the Dooney 12 days of Christmas sale that starts Black Friday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Excellent idea! It will help you resist the Dooney sale..
> As for your sore throat, honey can relieve the pain..
> Don't forget to wear a scarf when you go out.


I fear we are not talking about resistance anymore ... 

Thanks for the throat tips - it is not really a sore throat. Just an infection at just one spot of my throat.
Also pretty nasty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> If you’ve just discovered the Dooney after Christmas sale I hesitate to mention the Dooney 12 days of Christmas sale that starts Black Friday.


Too late.  
I was pretty good at ignoring the 12 days of Dooney sale.
But, stumbled about the after Christmas sale.
Ah. Well. Money wants to circulate I hear.


----------



## Tomsmom

Took out the new Neely and Chloe tote


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Too late.
> I was pretty good at ignoring the 12 days of Dooney sale.
> But, stumbled about the after Christmas sale.
> Ah. Well. Money wants to circulate I hear.



I have heard this also. I try to keep as much money circulating as I can!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Took out the new Neely and Chloe tote
> 
> View attachment 4635935



Wonderful choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Too late.
> I was pretty good at ignoring the 12 days of Dooney sale.
> But, stumbled about the after Christmas sale.
> Ah. Well. Money wants to circulate I hear.





Murphy47 said:


> I have heard this also. I try to keep as much money circulating as I can!


Ladies, you are too funny!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Took out the new Neely and Chloe tote
> 
> View attachment 4635935


Very pretty! How do like carrying it.


Murphy47 said:


> I have heard this also. I try to keep as much money circulating as I can!


Hehe. My sister always says (after she has bought a new pair of shoes): „it is not my fault, if economy is going downhill.“ 
Obviously it is not our fault neither. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you are too funny!



Humour of the doomed bag addicts.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! How do like carrying it.
> 
> Hehe. My sister always says (after she has bought a new pair of shoes): „it is not my fault, if economy is going downhill.“
> Obviously it is not our fault neither.
> 
> 
> Humour of the doomed bag addicts.



I’ve only gone from the car to work about half a block lol, so far so good


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve only gone from the car to work about half a block lol, so far so good


So far so good we can say you do not hate it right away.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
What are you all up to?
I am doing a serious sofa weekend. Bought everything I need yesterday after the office and I intent not to leave the house for 2 days.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> I am doing a serious sofa weekend. Bought everything I need yesterday after the office and I intent not to leave the house for 2 days.


Perfect plan, Ludmilla!
I should stay home today too... especially to avoid walking past ( and into) the bag shop that's going to close at the end of Jan...
As rotation equals resistance ( at least for now ) I am taking out my Bergé bag. Just going for a walk, I swear!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> I am doing a serious sofa weekend. Bought everything I need yesterday after the office and I intent not to leave the house for 2 days.


Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Took out the new Neely and Chloe tote
> 
> View attachment 4635935


love this style. 

Plain. Simple. Elegant. 

A most excellent choice.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> I am doing a serious sofa weekend. Bought everything I need yesterday after the office and I intent not to leave the house for 2 days.



I have found, despite me staying at home for a few days, the world seems to survive and stumble on without me. 

Another benefit is: I go back into the world rejuvenated and fresh. 

Enjoy your Holiday At Home, Ms L.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4636906
> 
> 
> Perfect plan, Ludmilla!
> I should stay home today too... especially to avoid walking past ( and into) the bag shop that's going to close at the end of Jan...
> As rotation equals resistance ( at least for now ) I am taking out my Bergé bag. Just going for a walk, I swear!


Stay strong Mariapia!  Keep shopping your closet!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Stay strong Mariapia!  Keep shopping your closet!


I am staying strong, Tomsmom! 
Still with my Bergé bag today.


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Sunday all! 
Snow and ice here today. Supposed to meet friend for lunch if I can get out of driveway.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4636906
> 
> 
> Perfect plan, Ludmilla!
> I should stay home today too... especially to avoid walking past ( and into) the bag shop that's going to close at the end of Jan...
> As rotation equals resistance ( at least for now ) I am taking out my Bergé bag. Just going for a walk, I swear!


I am proud of you that you are fighting temptation! 
Keep going!


southernbelle43 said:


> Sounds like a good plan!





ShinyW said:


> I have found, despite me staying at home for a few days, the world seems to survive and stumble on without me.
> 
> Another benefit is: I go back into the world rejuvenated and fresh.
> 
> Enjoy your Holiday At Home, Ms L.


Hehe. Yes. I enjoyed staying indoors and being lazyyyyy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> Snow and ice here today. Supposed to meet friend for lunch if I can get out of driveway.


Happy Sunday!
Hope you were able to go outside.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of the most obvious signs of owning too much bags is when you cannot decide for hours what bag to take to the office while you pack and unpack your stuff from one bag to the other and hate them all. 
Sigh. Today is one of those days when I wish I had only one bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of the most obvious signs of owning too much bags is when you cannot decide for hours what bag to take to the office while you pack and unpack your stuff from one bag to the other and hate them all.
> Sigh. Today is one of those days when I wish I had only one bag.


Same here! I am starting to think that rotating is an exhausting full time job...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here! I am starting to think that rotating is an exhausting full time job...


It definitely is!!!
I still have no idea what bag I will take tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It definitely is!!!
> I still have no idea what bag I will take tomorrow.


What about your LV Speedy? 
I don't think you have taken it out recently.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> What about your LV Speedy?
> I don't think you have taken it out recently.



I think I will take mine out this week. Not to the dentist tho. I wouldn’t want them to think I had money.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What about your LV Speedy?
> I don't think you have taken it out recently.





Murphy47 said:


> I think I will take mine out this week. Not to the dentist tho. I wouldn’t want them to think I had money.


Yes. Speedy is sitting around. I do not feel too comfortable wearing a designer bag that is so easily recognisable. One of the reasons why I do not wear it at the office.


----------



## Ludmilla

Went with Massaccesi Theia instead.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!!  Glad we all got the bags sorted out .


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Went with Massaccesi Theia instead.
> View attachment 4638563


Good choice, Ludmilla! And I also love the Ladurée charm!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I think I will take mine out this week. Not to the dentist tho. I wouldn’t want them to think I had money.


And your dentist probably has two cars...One he hides in his garage .... and a cheap one he parks right in front of his workplace...He wouldn't want his patients to think he had money....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!  Glad we all got the bags sorted out .


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> And your dentist probably has two cars...One he hides in his garage .... and a cheap one he parks right in front of his workplace...He wouldn't want his patients to think he had money....


My dentist had several oldtimers...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> And your dentist probably has two cars...One he hides in his garage .... and a cheap one he parks right in front of his workplace...He wouldn't want his patients to think he had money....



I am sure this is true! Unlike lawyers. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My dentist had several oldtimers...


My ex brother in law used to drive an old car to work.... 
He was a car lover but couldn't get himself a BMW because he didn't want his customers to think he was making money on their backs..


----------



## Mariapia

It Can work both ways... Imagine you want to meet a plastic surgeon .
If she/he drives an old Opel Corsa , will  you trust him/her?
What if he/ she drives a Lamborghini ? Won't it mean that  she/ he has lots of rich and satisfied customers  ( or should I say patients?) ??


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It Can work both ways... Imagine you want to meet a plastic surgeon .
> If she/he drives an old Opel Corsa , will  you trust him/her?
> What if he/ she drives a Lamborghini ? Won't it mean that  she/ he has lots of rich and satisfied customers  ( or should I say patients?) ??



I think it depends on the profession. 
If I need certain kinds of lawyer or plastic surgeon I surely want a successful one. And a big shiny car sure says that. 
Dentist in this country are a funny breed. At least their office staff is. I would never take an LV to mine. They would assume I had money and it would cost more. 
I want to look like I can pay my bill no problem but not like I have money to burn.


----------



## Mariapia

Going to the hairdresser's this morning.
My Longchamp 3D is coming with me


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4639422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to the hairdresser's this morning.
> My Longchamp 3D is coming with me


So nice and a perfect color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4639422
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Going to the hairdresser's this morning.
> My Longchamp 3D is coming with me


You are really doing the rotation thing in earnest!
Which is very cool, because we see a lot of bag porn.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are really doing the rotation thing in earnest!
> Which is very cool, because we see a lot of bag porn.


Yes!
Seems I am fully determined .... 
For how long, that is the question...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes!
> Seems I am fully determined ....
> For how long, that is the question...



Spring. 
Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you  that the young hairdresser who took care of me  said he had not bought anything either for the same reasons . Too many shoes, too many jackets , too many belts already..
He has 7 messenger bags and thinks it's enough. 
The owner of the salon went to an Italian outlet  in San Remo and bought a pair of St Laurent shoes and a grey Gucci jacket. 50% off but still expensive...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Spring.
> Lol.


Spring?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Spring?



Believe it or not it’s 2 months away. That 8 weeks. If you change bags once a week that 8 beautiful bags enhancing yours life.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Believe it or not it’s 2 months away. That 8 weeks. If you change bags once a week that 8 beautiful bags enhancing yours life.


I change bags three or four times a week ..
That's about 24 to 32 bags...in rotation


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I change bags three or four times a week ..
> That's about 24 to 32 bags...in rotation



Cool! What else do we have to do in the dead of winter when it gets dark so early?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok so I’ve been contemplating a bag change. I do love the new tote but I think I need a change. Picotin or artsy?


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Ok so I’ve been contemplating a bag change. I do love the new tote but I think I need a change. Picotin or artsy?


PICOTIN!!!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you  that the young hairdresser who took care of me  said he had not bought anything either for the same reasons . Too many shoes, too many jackets , too many belts already..
> He has 7 messenger bags and thinks it's enough.
> The owner of the salon went to an Italian outlet  in San Remo and bought a pair of St Laurent shoes and a grey Gucci jacket. 50% off but still expensive...


Very wise decisions!
I am not quite there, though...
(Package on its way. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Believe it or not it’s 2 months away. That 8 weeks. If you change bags once a week that 8 beautiful bags enhancing yours life.





Mariapia said:


> I change bags three or four times a week ..
> That's about 24 to 32 bags...in rotation


This is definitely a full time job! 
But, I am really looking forward to see all those bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ok so I’ve been contemplating a bag change. I do love the new tote but I think I need a change. Picotin or artsy?





Narnanz said:


> PICOTIN!!!!!!


+1 Pico!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok so I’ve been contemplating a bag change. I do love the new tote but I think I need a change. Picotin or artsy?


Pico, Pico, Pico !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Very wise decisions!
> I am not quite there, though...
> (Package on its way. )


This is what I miss so much....a package on its way! 
But... after all I said... I am stuck.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> This is what I miss so much....a package on its way!
> *But... after all I said... I am stuck.*


You are my role model!!!
I bought a new bag within 3 days after bragging that I am so not interested in bags at the moment ... 
As soon as that new bag is here I am trying to follow your good example.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You are my role model!!!
> I bought a new bag within 3 days after bragging that I am so not interested in bags at the moment ...
> As soon as that new bag is here I am trying to follow your good example.


Can’t wait to see!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> +1 Pico!


Wow you are all amazing!  Yes I went with the Pico,lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Can’t wait to see!!!


Me neither. 


Tomsmom said:


> Wow you are all amazing!  Yes I went with the Pico,lol!



We need a pic of course!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are my role model!!!
> I bought a new bag within 3 days after bragging that I am so not interested in bags at the moment ...
> As soon as that new bag is here I am trying to follow your good example.


Me a role model? Oh dear! Now I am in real trouble!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Ok so I’ve been contemplating a bag change. I do love the new tote but I think I need a change. Picotin or artsy?



Oooh. Tough call. Artsy


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is definitely a full time job!
> But, I am really looking forward to see all those bags.



Imagine being a celebrity and changing bags for each outfit. Whew. Too much work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok I took a pic of my bag on my chair :


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Imagine being a celebrity and changing bags for each outfit. Whew. Too much work.


Wayyyyy too much work


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Me a role model? Oh dear! Now I am in real trouble!



I think you are an excellent role model! 


Murphy47 said:


> Imagine being a celebrity and changing bags for each outfit. Whew. Too much work.


And ... you have to look good all the time!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I took a pic of my bag on my chair :
> View attachment 4640396


Such a beautiful bag. We need to see her more often.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I took a pic of my bag on my chair :
> View attachment 4640396


Another one on my wishlist...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Another one on my wishlist...


Yes! The Pico is seriously pretty.


----------



## Mariapia

Today.... My Gérard Darel Brigitte ....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4641150
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today.... My Gérard Darel Brigitte ....


Gérard Darel has so many pretty styles!
This one is esp. pretty. 
Is this natural tanned leather?


----------



## Ludmilla

I like this one a lot.
Esp. the sheep skin leather. I definitely need a bag with a similar texture in the future. (In the far away future )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Gérard Darel has so many pretty styles!
> This one is esp. pretty.
> Is this natural tanned leather?


Yes, it is. I like the Today bag you have a pic of .
Gérard Darel bags are very popular here. 
The leathers are very  good quality too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, it is. I like the Today bag you have a pic of .
> Gérard Darel bags are very popular here.
> The leathers are very  good quality too.


And the price tag is (more or less) reasonable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Took Mariapia‘s advice:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Took Mariapia‘s advice:
> View attachment 4641934


Wonderful! It makes me want to buy a new one.. Mine is quite old now . 
But..   well, you know...
So, today, as it's going to rain a lot I am taking out my khaki Le Pliage.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Took Mariapia‘s advice:
> View attachment 4641934


Perfection!  I love mono speedies!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4641945
> 
> Wonderful! It makes me want to buy a new one.. Mine is quite old now .
> But..   well, you know...
> So, today, as it's going to rain a lot I am taking out my khaki Le Pliage.


Love the color, sorry about the rain .


----------



## ShinyW

Love the style and shape of this bag. Such lovely proportions to it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4641945
> 
> Wonderful! It makes me want to buy a new one.. Mine is quite old now .
> But..   well, you know...
> So, today, as it's going to rain a lot I am taking out my khaki Le Pliage.





Tomsmom said:


> Perfection!  I love mono speedies!



Thank youuuuuu!
@Mariapia Your khaki bag is very pretty!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank youuuuuu!
> @Mariapia Your khaki bag is very pretty!


Talking about Longchamp... As the bag shop is going to close soon, it's already nearly empty.
The cheapest bags sold like hot cakes the owner said. 
There are a few expensive models left, the ones around € 500 ( after discount)


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Talking about Longchamp... As the bag shop is going to close soon, it's already nearly empty.
> The cheapest bags sold like hot cakes the owner said.
> There are a few expensive models left, the ones around € 500 ( after discount)



Wow. That’s pricey.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wow. That’s pricey.


Yes... Some Longchamp bags are very expensive. 
Only the heavy logoed leather bags were 50% off.
I am not surprised as I didn't like them and I suppose no one really did..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes... Some Longchamp bags are very expensive.
> Only the heavy logoed leather bags were 50% off.
> I am not surprised as I didn't like them and I suppose no one really did..


I do not like those either. 
But, how sad about the closing store. 
My sister‘s favorite shoe/clothes store is also closing. They cannot compete with the internet.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I do not like those either.
> But, how sad about the closing store.
> My sister‘s favorite shoe/clothes store is also closing. They cannot compete with the internet.


The shop sells Longchamp, Kipling, Lancaster and has a few Lancel.
The owner told me that she preferred to start another business as  " her " bags have become too expensive now. 
She is opening a café in the busiest street in town.
The bag shop will be replaced by a Superdry store.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The shop sells Longchamp, Kipling, Lancaster and has a few Lancel.
> The owner told me that she preferred to start another business as  " her " bags have become too expensive now.
> She is opening a café in the busiest street in town.
> The bag shop will be replaced by a Superdry store.



Boo. 
Too many teen stores already. Why not more stores for grown up ladies who actually have some cash?


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Boo.
> Too many teen stores already. Why not more stores for grown up ladies who actually have some cash?




agreed. 

or Grown up ladies who have style as opposed to following the latest fashions that only last 2 minutes. 

Grown up ladies who have a longer history of what works or doesnt work, who buy a bag that has craftsmanship and quality materials, ....etc


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The shop sells Longchamp, Kipling, Lancaster and has a few Lancel.
> The owner told me that she preferred to start another business as  " her " bags have become too expensive now.
> She is opening a café in the busiest street in town.
> The bag shop will be replaced by a Superdry store.





Murphy47 said:


> Boo.
> Too many teen stores already. Why not more stores for grown up ladies who actually have some cash?





ShinyW said:


> agreed.
> 
> or Grown up ladies who have style as opposed to following the latest fashions that only last 2 minutes.
> 
> Grown up ladies who have a longer history of what works or doesnt work, who buy a bag that has craftsmanship and quality materials, ....etc



Boo!

i guess one of the reason is the rent of the stores. Here, they are rocket high.
Stores for the grownups with taste are mostly run by individuals that carry several brands. They cannot afford the rents anymore - so chains of „modern“ clothes are taking over.
Just my guess.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Boo!
> 
> i guess one of the reason is the rent of the stores. Here, they are rocket high.
> Stores for the grownups with taste are mostly run by individuals that carry several brands. They cannot afford the rents anymore - so chains of „modern“ clothes are taking over.
> Just my guess.


I totally agree, Ludmilla. The rents are pretty high. 
When a shop closes it can mean  the owner is retiring and waiting for someone to rent the place 
( Thousands of euros per month here) 
Or that the rent is so high that the newcomer has to leave with lots of debts after one or two years.
On the other hand who knows what people will want to buy in the next few years?
Lots of trendy brands in the past have completely disappeared..,


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Ludmilla. The rents are pretty high.
> When a shop closes it can mean  the owner is retiring and waiting for someone to rent the place
> ( Thousands of euros per month here)
> Or that the rent is so high that the newcomer has to leave with lots of debts after one or two years.
> On the other hand who knows what people will want to buy in the next few years?
> Lots of trendy brands in the past have completely disappeared..,



In the US news outlets are always talking about how malls are struggling. 
They keep putting in stores geared to teens and young people. Yet due to violence problems teens are not allowed on malls without parental supervision. 
So how do they expect stores to do well? 
Idiots.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> In the US news outlets are always talking about how malls are struggling.
> They keep putting in stores geared to teens and young people. Yet due to violence problems teens are not allowed on malls without parental supervision.
> So how do they expect stores to do well?
> Idiots.


Oh dear! I didn't know about teens not being allowed in malls without their parents ....
Is it true in all American states?


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I didn't know about teens not being allowed in malls without their parents ....
> Is it true in all American states?


I live in California and I've never heard of it.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I didn't know about teens not being allowed in malls without their parents ....
> Is it true in all American states?



Nope. Just in areas where there are lots of fights and school rivalries.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, still rotating....
Yesterday, I took out my Longchamp Cuir and today it's one of my no name Italian bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4643616
> View attachment 4643615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, still rotating....
> Yesterday, I took out my Longchamp Cuir and today it's one of my no name Italian bags.



Lovely bags! 
And a great shot of may fav chair! 
Happy Sunday


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4643616
> View attachment 4643615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, still rotating....
> Yesterday, I took out my Longchamp Cuir and today it's one of my no name Italian bags.


Lovely bags, Mariapia.
And yay on rotating. I took lazy Bays yesterday. Unfortunately no pic.
Happy Sunday all!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Lovely bags!
> And a great shot of may fav chair!
> Happy Sunday





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bags, Mariapia.
> And yay on rotating. I took lazy Bays yesterday. Unfortunately no pic.
> Happy Sunday all!


Happy Sunday, girls!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Sunday, girls!


Hope you had a lovely day!
Heading back to the city at the moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4643616
> View attachment 4643615
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies, still rotating....
> Yesterday, I took out my Longchamp Cuir and today it's one of my no name Italian bags.



Love that Longchamp !   
Happy Sunday everyone!!

Something embarrassing:  I’m finally taking my tree down ( hangs head)


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love that Longchamp !
> Happy Sunday everyone!!
> 
> Something embarrassing:  I’m finally taking my tree down ( hangs head)



Not embarrassing at all. 
In New Orleans, they just take off the xmas ornaments and put on some in gold purple and green. Voila, a Mardi Gras tree.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4643944


----------



## Murphy47

Murphy47 said:


> Not embarrassing at all.
> In New Orleans, they just take off the xmas ornaments and put on some in gold purple and green. Voila, a Mardi Gras tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643944


----------



## Murphy47

See?


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4643945
> 
> See?


Wow! I love the Mardi Gras tree!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love the Mardi Gras tree!



I’m thinking of extending my holiday season next year by doing this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love that Longchamp !
> Happy Sunday everyone!!
> 
> Something embarrassing:  I’m finally taking my tree down ( hangs head)





Murphy47 said:


> Not embarrassing at all.
> In New Orleans, they just take off the xmas ornaments and put on some in gold purple and green. Voila, a Mardi Gras tree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4643944


Nope, not embarrassing. Family tree will be taken off next weekend. 
@Murphy47 I like the Mardi Grass Tree!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nope, not embarrassing. Family tree will be taken off next weekend.
> @Murphy47 I like the Mardi Grass Tree!



Me too! They sure know how to do it up in New Orleans.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me too! They sure know how to do it up in New Orleans.


Yes!
We need some New Orleans decorations at the Happy Mackerel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!
> We need some New Orleans decorations at the Happy Mackerel.


Definitely!!!

Just returned from Macy’s got my first Michael Kors bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Definitely!!!
> 
> Just returned from Macy’s got my first Michael Kors bag.


What bag did you get?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> What bag did you get?


It’s called the “Carson”.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> It’s called the “Carson”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644726


It is very pretty! The colour is similar to the Coach bag you returned, isn‘t it?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> It’s called the “Carson”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644726


Very beautiful bag and lovely colour, Tomsmom ! 
Congrats on your first MK.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> It’s called the “Carson”.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4644726



Love that one!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is very pretty! The colour is similar to the Coach bag you returned, isn‘t it?


The coach bag was white, the color was “chalk”


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> The coach bag was white, the color was “chalk”



I saw Coach was having a “chalk sale”. None of the styles appealed to me tho. Is the MK taupe?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I saw Coach was having a “chalk sale”. None of the styles appealed to me tho. Is the MK taupe?


Yes I think so


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I think so



So versatile!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> So versatile!


Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes!


Taupe is a great colour. I want a taupe bag in my life, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Why am I feeling so frustrated? 
I am still rotating ...
Today my Longchamp Quadri ...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4645518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I feeling so frustrated?
> I am still rotating ...
> Today my Longchamp Quadri ...


Beautiful color on that Quadri!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to Miss Artsy


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4645518
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why am I feeling so frustrated?
> I am still rotating ...
> Today my Longchamp Quadri ...





Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Miss Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4645647


Lovely bags, ladies!
I am still in my MM Theia. 
Had a long lunch break at the city center and saw tons of designer bags.
Feeling frustrated, too. 
And I do not even know why.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bags, ladies!
> I am still in my MM Theia.
> Had a long lunch break at the city center and saw tons of designer bags.
> Feeling frustrated, too.
> And I do not even know why.



Because it’s the middle of winter. Holidays are over and it’s too soon for spring sandals. 
I vote for wine and chocolate.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Because it’s the middle of winter. Holidays are over and it’s too soon for spring sandals.
> I vote for wine and chocolate.


Haha. Wine and chocolate is always an excellent choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

See by Chloe Hana today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> See by Chloe Hana today.
> View attachment 4646484


I love Chloé 
I will take out mine tomorrow...
Is yours taupe?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love Chloé
> I will take out mine tomorrow...
> Is yours taupe?


Thank you!
No, it is motty grey. 
But @Tomsmom `s new bag inspired me to take her out. 

You need to post a pic of your bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> See by Chloe Hana today.
> View attachment 4646484


I love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love this!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> No, it is motty grey.
> But @Tomsmom `s new bag inspired me to take her out.
> 
> You need to post a pic of your bag!


As yours inspired me to take my Tekla out tomorrow...
Here is a pic of it....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4646696
> 
> As yours inspired me to take my Tekla out tomorrow...
> Here is a pic of it....


Pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4646696
> 
> As yours inspired me to take my Tekla out tomorrow...
> Here is a pic of it....


So nice!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !!  A charm pic


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !!  A charm pic
> View attachment 4647638


Cute charm!
Are you still in your Artsy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Believe it or not ... I had constructions works at the office ...
There are 2 lamps in my office. One went out forever 3 weeks ago. 
Yesterday 2 workman came. They took the burnt out lamp down the wall. They examined it and took it with them, because there is something damaged and it will take at least 2 weeks until they get the replacement piece.
But, this is not all - oh no.
The lamps have some kind of shield inside that dims the light. So the office is always pretty dark.
They said that they can take this shield out.
I said ok. Then they said, oh now the light is very bright.
I just shrugged, because they will come back in two weeks with the lamp that burnt out. I thought they can re-install the shield, when the light is really to bright for me.
Answer: oh no, this is not possible anymore. The shield is damaged now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Believe it or not ... I had constructions works at the office ...
> There are 2 lamps in my office. One went out forever 3 weeks ago.
> Yesterday 2 workman came. They took the burnt out lamp down the wall. They examined it and took it with them, because there is something damaged and it will take at least 2 weeks until they get the replacement piece.
> But, this is not all - oh no.
> The lamps have some kind of shield inside that dims the light. So the office is always pretty dark.
> They said that they can take this shield out.
> I said ok. Then they said, oh now the light is very bright.
> I just shrugged, because they will come back in two weeks with the lamp that burnt out. I thought they can re-install the shield, when the light is really to bright for me.
> Answer: oh no, this is not possible anymore. The shield is damaged now.


Unbelievable ! 
What will they do, then? Change the whole system?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Unbelievable !
> What will they do, then? Change the whole system?


No. They leave it „as is“.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No. They leave it „as is“.


I can see it's the same everywhere. 
When everything is okay,, we wonder what is going on....
Crazy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can see it's the same everywhere.
> When everything is okay,, we wonder what is going on....
> Crazy!


Do not get me started on these issues. Everything is spiraling downwards ...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Do not get me started on these issues. Everything is spiraling downwards ...



Many things are. It’s a depressing time to be a human no matter which continent one lives on. 
All we can do is love our family and friends and try our best to help the planet in our own small ways.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Many things are. It’s a depressing time to be a human no matter which continent one lives on.
> All we can do is love our family and friends and try our best to help the planet in our own small ways.


Yes. And I just want to have competent people back on the job that actually care about what they are working.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. And I just want to have competent people back on the job that actually care about what they are working.


The last time I moved out. I asked the Post Office to forward my mail to my new address and paid for the service.
I didn't get anything for two or three weeks. The PO employees told me those things took time and that I didn't have to worry...
One morning I met the postman and told him about the situation 
" Don't worry, I will take care of it as soon as I return to the Post Office" he said.
Of course, I didn't believe him...
And... I was wrong! I started receiving all my letters two or three days later.
When I met him again, I told him how grateful I was. He replied he had only done his job.
And I remember saying" You know, Sir, now it's when people do their jobs, that we think something is very wrong"
He burst out laughing!


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> The last time I moved out. I asked the Post Office to forward my mail to my new address and paid for the service.
> I didn't get anything for two or three weeks. The PO employees told me those things took time and that I didn't have to worry...
> One morning I met the postman and told him about the situation
> " Don't worry, I will take care of it as soon as I return to the Post Office" he said.
> Of course, I didn't believe him...
> And... I was wrong! I started receiving all my letters two or three days later.
> When I met him again, I told him how grateful I was. He replied he had only done his job.
> And I remember saying" You know, Sir, now it's when people do their jobs, that we think something is very wrong"
> He burst out laughing!




So true. 

I have found, to excell, to be a cut above the rest, to be the “go to” person,....

One has merely to be competent at what one does.


----------



## ShinyW

Murphy47 said:


> Many things are. It’s a depressing time to be a human no matter which continent one lives on.
> All we can do is love our family and friends and try our best to help the planet in our own small ways.



I agree. There is a bedrock for myself, which is exactly as you say. Love our family and friends.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Cute charm!
> Are you still in your Artsy?


Yes


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. And I just want to have competent people back on the job that actually care about what they are working.



That would be a good thing!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  The past 2 days at work have been so busy!  Looking forward to the weekend!  Does anyone have plans?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  The past 2 days at work have been so busy!  Looking forward to the weekend!  Does anyone have plans?


No plans yet....
Enjoy your weekend, Tomsmom


----------



## Mariapia

For those who wonder if I am still rotating.. 
Here is my today's bag
My Berthille.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4648483
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those who wonder if I am still rotating..
> Here is my today's bag
> My Berthille.


Such a beautiful bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy happy Friday all! 
@Mariapia I really enjoy seeing your bag. It looks a bit like the Birkin but way more practical.  Is it heavy?!
Hehe. I have to say I adore boxier bags as they are so elegant. But, they just do not work for me. 

@Tomsmom no weekend plans so far. I will take a walk or something like that, if the weather is fine. I stay at the city, but there is nothing going on that would interest me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy happy Friday all!
> @Mariapia I really enjoy seeing your bag. It looks a bit like the Birkin but way more practical.  Is it heavy?!
> Hehe. I have to say I adore boxier bags as they are so elegant. But, they just do not work for me.
> 
> @Tomsmom no weekend plans so far. I will take a walk or something like that, if the weather is fine. I stay at the city, but there is nothing going on that would interest me.


Have a great walk, I love walking in the city and people watching. 

I hope to go thrifting tomorrow as they’re calling for rain. Hopefully the whole weekend won’t be a wash.


----------



## Murphy47

View out my kitchen window. Not much fun happening this weekend. Getting over nasty cold.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great walk, I love walking in the city and people watching.
> 
> I hope to go thrifting tomorrow as they’re calling for rain. Hopefully the whole weekend won’t be a wash.


I‘ll keep my fingers crossed for you! Regarding weather and thrifting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4648529
> 
> View out my kitchen window. Not much fun happening this weekend. Getting over nasty cold.


Spring will come again. I am sure of it.
And then it will be hot. And I will complain about it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4648529
> 
> View out my kitchen window. Not much fun happening this weekend. Getting over nasty cold.


Oh no Murphy!  Hopefully it won’t last!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Spring will come again. I am sure of it.
> And then it will be hot. And I will complain about it.



Well....yeah. 
Snow is melting. This is good. Too many idiots in my town don’t know how to drive in snowy/slushy weather. Too slow or too fast. 
I hate getting groceries in the rain. Other than that I’m good.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  The past 2 days at work have been so busy!  Looking forward to the weekend!  Does anyone have plans?


no plans. 

Mother Ocean is calling me, though:


----------



## Narnanz

Im doing my 8am to 7.30pm shift today. But hoping to get some gardening done tommorow.


----------



## Murphy47

ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4648766
> 
> no plans.
> 
> Mother Ocean is calling me, though:



Me too! Would love to join u!


----------



## Narnanz

We have a cruise ship in the bay at the moment...a lot of New Zealanders on it so they dont really buy souveniers.
But Ive been handbag watching.....only problem is I have no idea if they are real or not.
Louis Vuitton Neverfull and what looked like a Chanel WOC in red with silver hardwear...but the flap came right down to the bottom of the bag not an inch from the bottom. Wish I had snuck a photo.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4648529
> 
> View out my kitchen window. Not much fun happening this weekend. Getting over nasty cold.





ShinyW said:


> View attachment 4648766
> 
> no plans.
> 
> Mother Ocean is calling me, though:



Beautiful and totally different landscapes!
As everyone knows.... I hate winter and should emigrate to NZ...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful and totally different landscapes!
> As everyone knows.... I hate winter and should emigrate to NZ...



I don’t hate winter per se. 
I hate being cold. And putting on multiple layers just to get the mail. Once I’ve worn all my cute sweaters I’m ready for spring! Lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
I was very brave and went for an hour or so into the city center. Despite football game. 
Bought two bags and now I am heading back home.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> I was very brave and went for an hour or so into the city center. Despite football game.
> Bought two bags and now I am heading back home.


Two bags?
Pleeeeeease, post pics...


----------



## Ludmilla

P


Mariapia said:


> Two bags?
> Pleeeeeease, post pics...



I wrote bags??  I meant books. 

But, obviously I WISH I had bought 2 bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> P
> 
> 
> I wrote bags??  I meant books.
> 
> But, obviously I WISH I had bought 2 bags.


Of course, Ludmilla! That's exactly what it means.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Ludmilla! That's exactly what it means.



I was a good girl and avoided all bag stores.  There is a very dangerous dale at Coccinelle. I want a Coccinelle bag since ages, but so far never found a style that I really wanted.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> I was very brave and went for an hour or so into the city center. Despite football game.
> Bought two bags and now I am heading back home.



Ooh. Can’t wait to see!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> P
> 
> 
> I wrote bags??  I meant books.
> 
> But, obviously I WISH I had bought 2 bags.



Books are most xlnt also!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Books are most xlnt also!


I know I posted an absolut bummer. 
Getting everyone excited and then ... nuffink.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I was a good girl and avoided all bag stores.  There is a very dangerous dale at Coccinelle. I want a Coccinelle bag since ages, but so far never found a style that I really wanted.


Tell me about sales... 
Coccinelle bags are nice but I think they are not made in Italy any more.... yet the prices have not gone down...as usual.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about sales...
> Coccinelle bags are nice but I think they are not made in Italy any more.... yet the prices have not gone down...as usual.


Not made in Italy? Wow, I did not know that.  This might stirr me away.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I know I posted an absolut bummer.
> Getting everyone excited and then ... nuffink.



Not bummed. 
New leather smells are awesome. 
So are new book smells!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Not made in Italy? Wow, I did not know that.  This might stirr me away.


Unfortunately, most Coccinelle bags are now made in China or Romania or Tunisia.


----------



## Tomsmom

So miss 13 and I went to the mall after my thrifting escapade. At the thrift I found a vintage Gucci and at Macy’s I bought a sparkly Kate Spade wallet and a Michael Kors tote. This madness must stop !


----------



## Tomsmom

Michael Kors Tote
Kate Spade wallet
	

		
			
		

		
	




Gucci


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4649638
> 
> Michael Kors Tote
> Kate Spade wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649635
> 
> 
> Gucci
> View attachment 4649636



Lovely purchases all! Wonderful to have a few new pretty things to finish out the gloomy season.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Unfortunately, most Coccinelle bags are now made in China or Romania or Tunisia.


 Bummer. I can life with Romania. With the others not so much. But now that you have mentioned it - last summer I saw a Made in China tag in a Coccinelle bag. I did not buy it.


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4649638
> 
> Michael Kors Tote
> Kate Spade wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649635
> 
> 
> Gucci
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4649636


Yay!!!! At least one of us bought 2 bags. 
I love the sparkle all around.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bummer. I can life with Romania. With the others not so much. But now that you have mentioned it - last summer I saw a Made in China tag in a Coccinelle bag. I did not buy it.
> 
> Yay!!!! At least one of us bought 2 bags.
> I love the sparkle all around.



I adore sparkly things


----------



## Mariapia

Happy. Sunday, ladies
Still resisting... 
My Noé is cheering me up.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I adore sparkly things



I like them also.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy. Sunday, ladies
> Still resisting...
> My Noé is cheering me up.
> View attachment 4650145


The more bucket bags I see the more I want one.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> The more bucket bags I see the more I want one.


A bucket bag is on my wish list and has been for years. I even bought a couple and returned them. I cannot find one that works for me. They are either too deep, too hard to open, too stiff, argggg.  Of course this gives me something to ALWAYS be in search of, so there is that.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> A bucket bag is on my wish list and has been for years. I even bought a couple and returned them. I cannot find one that works for me. They are either too deep, too hard to open, too stiff, argggg.  Of course this gives me something to ALWAYS be in search of, so there is that.


Hehe. I believe a bucket bag would absolutely not work for me. When I was a teen we had bucket bag like backpacks. They were quite the nightmare. So, I‘ve been sensible regarding this style and stay away from it. 
But, like you I research it.


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> A bucket bag is on my wish list and has been for years. I even bought a couple and returned them. I cannot find one that works for me. They are either too deep, too hard to open, too stiff, argggg.  Of course this gives me something to ALWAYS be in search of, so there is that.


I love them. I have several, many sizes. I got rid of those that gave me trouble opening or closing.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> I love them. I have several, many sizes. I got rid of those that gave me trouble opening or closing.


What brands do you have?


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> What brands do you have?


Most are Coach. One is a leather Longchamp.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Most are Coach. One is a leather Longchamp.


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I believe a bucket bag would absolutely not work for me. When I was a teen we had bucket bag like backpacks. They were quite the nightmare. So, I‘ve been sensible regarding this style and stay away from it.
> But, like you I research it.


I think you could look for a preloved Noé in épi leather. It's very lightweight and easy to use.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think you could look for a preloved Noé in épi leather. It's very lightweight and easy to use.


Hehe. You are such an evil evil enabler.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have to travel for work the next two days.  I loaded and unloaded several handbags during the past hour.    As I am already taking my large LC for clothes and cosmetics I wanted something with crossbody option. Miss Choc is so far the winner, but, it is not unlikely that I grab my emergency LC tomorrow morning at the office and load this one.


----------



## Ludmilla

I hate the fact that leather bags are so heavy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. You are such an evil evil enabler.


Me?
Not at all. 
It's just that I love my Noé so much that I would like everyone to get one...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have to travel for work the next two days.  I loaded and unloaded several handbags during the past hour.    As I am already taking my large LC for clothes and cosmetics I wanted something with crossbody option. Miss Choc is so far the winner, but, it is not unlikely that I grab my emergency LC tomorrow morning at the office and load this one.


Longchamp is perfect for travelling. 
Don't hesitate. 
Leather bags are always too heavy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Me?
> Not at all.
> It's just that I love my Noé so much *that I would like everyone to get one*...


This is very kind of you! 
Is the epi leather stiff?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Longchamp is perfect for travelling.
> Don't hesitate.
> Leather bags are always too heavy.


I ended up with MM Aphrodite. 
I will test load her with waterbottle and files and decide then.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is very kind of you!
> Is the epi leather stiff?





Ludmilla said:


> I ended up with MM Aphrodite.
> I will test load her with waterbottle and files and decide then.


No, the leather is supple and is supposed to be durable. My Noé is from 2013 and doesn't show any flaws.
Tell us about the bag you have chosen today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the train. You hardly see Aphrodite on the floor.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, the leather is supple and is supposed to be durable. My Noé is from 2013 and doesn't show any flaws.
> Tell us about the bag you have chosen today.


I might need to touch epi at some point.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I might need to touch epi at some point.


We can see that Aphrodite won. Lovely bag going on a business trip too.
As for the épi leather, you certainly need to see it in real life. Who would have thought I would buy an LV épi  bag?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We can see that Aphrodite won. Lovely bag going on a business trip too.
> As for the épi leather, you certainly need to see it in real life. Who would have thought I would buy an LV épi  bag?



They are truly gorgeous. Bag ninjas need to be on standby!
Of course, on this thread I haven’t found a bag any of us hate.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> They are truly gorgeous. Bag ninjas need to be on standby!
> Of course, on this thread I haven’t found a bag any of us hate.


Seriously!  We all have exquisite taste !


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Seriously!  We all have exquisite taste !



So very true! 
Plus we are equal opportunity bag junkies. We like all pretty bags. 
Gotta say, Epi isn’t for everyone, but what I’ve seen I love!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  It’s Tuesday, now that I have anything exciting for today lol!  Have a great day everyone.  Oh I’m probably returning one of the MK bags the tote is too small for all my “stuff”


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  It’s Tuesday, now that I have anything exciting for today lol!  Have a great day everyone.  Oh I’m probably returning one of the MK bags the tote is too small for all my “stuff”



Well bummer. I picked up a Patrica Nash yesterday and when I took the paper out it smells like a tire factory. Boo. If it doesn’t air out it will have to go back. 
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  It’s Tuesday, now that I have anything exciting for today lol!  Have a great day everyone.  Oh I’m probably returning one of the MK bags the tote is too small for all my “stuff”





Murphy47 said:


> Well bummer. I picked up a Patrica Nash yesterday and when I took the paper out it smells like a tire factory. Boo. If it doesn’t air out it will have to go back.
> Have a great day everyone.


Boo on all of this. 
I can add another bag-boo: my ordered bag has not arrived, still. Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Back from the business trip. Miss Choc today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Back from the business trip. Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4652313


Such a deep, lush brown!  Love the gold hardware!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Boo on all of this.
> I can add another bag-boo: my ordered bag has not arrived, still. Sigh.


Three frustrated ladies todayTwo  bagsare  being returned and one has not arrived yet...There is another girl here who is frustrated too. She didn't order anything..
Nothing to return, nothing to wait for... Life is dull.
Maybe her Gérard Darel Brigitte will bring her some comfort..
Maybe...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4652364
> 
> Three frustrated ladies todayTwo  bagsare  being returned and one has not arrived yet...There is another girl here who is frustrated too. She didn't order anything..
> Nothing to return, nothing to wait for... Life is dull.
> Maybe her Gérard Darel Brigitte will bring her some comfort..
> Maybe...



That is a pretty bag! Love the embossing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4652364
> 
> Three frustrated ladies todayTwo  bagsare  being returned and one has not arrived yet...There is another girl here who is frustrated too. She didn't order anything..
> Nothing to return, nothing to wait for... Life is dull.
> Maybe her Gérard Darel Brigitte will bring her some comfort..
> Maybe...


Great looking bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4652364
> 
> Three frustrated ladies todayTwo  bagsare  being returned and one has not arrived yet...There is another girl here who is frustrated too. She didn't order anything..
> Nothing to return, nothing to wait for... Life is dull.
> Maybe her Gérard Darel Brigitte will bring her some comfort..
> Maybe...


Aww. Don‘t be frustrated! You have such a pretty bag to keep you company. 
And I do not believe for one second that your life is dull.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. Don‘t be frustrated! You have such a pretty bag to keep you company.
> And I do not believe for one second that your life is dull.



It’s so hard this time of year. The holidays are over but the nasty weather isn’t. And for sure it doesn’t seem like it will ever be hot again. Remember how happy we all were after last summers heat wave was finally over? 
Spring will be here soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’s so hard this time of year. The holidays are over but the nasty weather isn’t. And for sure it doesn’t seem like it will ever be hot again. *Remember how happy we all were after last summers heat wave was finally over? *
> Spring will be here soon.


Yes. 
Because I am no fan of summer. I suffer more with hot weather than with wet and cold. I know I am weird.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. Don‘t be frustrated! You have such a pretty bag to keep you company.
> And I do not believe for one second that your life is dull.


Will you believe it? My tomorrow's bag is ready... and it's only 7.40 pm


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4652549
> 
> Will you believe it? My tomorrow's bag is ready... and it's only 7.40 pm


You are a very early bird. 
I will be lazy and take Miss Choc again tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are a very early bird.
> I will be lazy and take Miss Choc again tomorrow.


Last year , I bought 8 bags... 8! 
Still no purchase since Noé..
Miss Choc is gorgeous. I should have a look at the Massaccesi site but I know myself: if I see a green forest tote bag  in grainy leather I will add it to my cart immediately and blame myself one minute later.
I daren't tell anyone how many bags I have, that's why I am taking a break.
Murphy talked about Spring... still 2 months away.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4652549
> 
> Will you believe it? My tomorrow's bag is ready... and it's only 7.40 pm



Love it! 
I see you are assembling your own brown rainbow [emoji4]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Last year , I bought 8 bags... 8!
> Still no purchase since Noé..
> Miss Choc is gorgeous. I should have a look at the Massaccesi site but I know myself: if I see a green forest tote bag  in grainy leather I will add it to my cart immediately and blame myself one minute later.
> I daren't tell anyone how many bags I have, that's why I am taking a break.
> Murphy talked about Spring... still 2 months away.


You need to get a MM bag! They say on the thread that he is struggling again and it is not sure if he can keep his shop open. 
The bags are really beautiful and if you do not see anything on the website you can email him and ask questions.
I do not want to rush anything (as I am still waiting for my D&B sale bag), but maybe I need to order my second Theia sooner than I planned.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You need to get a MM bag! They say on the thread that he is struggling again and it is not sure if he can keep his shop open.
> The bags are really beautiful and if you do not see anything on the website you can email him and ask questions.
> I do not want to rush anything (as I am still waiting for my D&B sale bag), but maybe I need to order my second Theia sooner than I planned.


I have read something about MM's difficulties....
I will have a look at the website... and keep everyone posted..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have read something about MM's difficulties....
> I will have a look at the website... and keep everyone posted..


The website can be a bit confusing - if you have any questions go to the MM thread or you can ask me anytime.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes.
> Because I am no fan of summer. I suffer more with hot weather than with wet and cold. I know I am weird.


I am right there with you. I hate hot, humid, muggy weather.  Give me snow!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I am right there with you. I hate hot, humid, muggy weather.  Give me snow!!!


You are one of the very few people to say this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Plum today.


----------



## Mariapia

Miss Carolina Herrera Matrioshka today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Plum today.
> View attachment 4653699


Miss Plum is a real beauty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Miss Plum is a real beauty!


Thank you! I neglected her a bit during the past months. She needs to get out more.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> You are one of the very few people to say this!


Yes I am looked at with skepticism and humor here.  I loved summer as a child/teen but as an adult, I have always preferred cold, sweaters, sweatshirts and jackets.  Call me weird.  Lol, partly it is due to seasonal allergies in spring and fall that make me miserable.  I don’t have them in winter, so there is that.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes I am looked at with skepticism and humor here.  I loved summer as a child/teen but as an adult, I have always preferred cold, sweaters, sweatshirts and jackets.  Call me weird.  Lol, partly it is due to seasonal allergies in spring and fall that make me miserable.  I don’t have them in winter, so there is that.


Ha! I am the same regarding sweaters and jackets. Also I love knitted scarves. 
Summer heat kills my circulation and gives me headaches. Thank God no allergies, but, I see how they kill spring and autumn for you.  My prefered seasons are autumn and winter.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Plum today.
> View attachment 4653699


Beautiful bag and is that a scarf?  Love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4653788
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Miss Carolina Herrera Matrioshka today.



very classy !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> very classy !


Classy? I love that!
I wonder how I can carry so many things in such a small bag...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Classy? I love that!
> I wonder how I can carry so many things in such a small bag...


It‘s all about managing space.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Off to grocery shop and then the thrift!! What are your plans?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Off to grocery shop and then the thrift!! What are your plans?


Happy Saturday!
I am at the country this weekend.
Took Mabel to the local book and shoe store.


I might have been successful...


Two books (again ) and sneakers (not included on pic ).


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> I am at the country this weekend.
> Took Mabel to the local book and shoe store.
> View attachment 4654456
> 
> I might have been successful...
> View attachment 4654457
> 
> Two books (again ) and sneakers (not included on pic ).


Love Mabel, books and sneakers.. 
Do you have a pic of the sneakers you bought?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Love Mabel, books and sneakers..
> Do you have a pic of the sneakers you bought?


No. They are dark grey suede.


----------



## Tomsmom

Versace bag from the Sal Val


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Versace bag from the Sal Val
> View attachment 4654631


Congrats on your Versace bag, Tomsmom
No Sal Val where I live, unfortunately....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Versace bag from the Sal Val
> View attachment 4654631


Pretty! Is this a new find?
(Sorry if you had mentioned it before.)


----------



## Emily111

Ludmilla said:


> I know where you are coming from. I never thought that I would own designer bags in my whole life.
> I would recommend Collonil gel for Mulberry bags. The brand advices to use it and Collonil gel never let me down. Maybe go to the Mulberry subforum. There could be a Mitzi thread and you could find out what leather your bags is.
> Also, I really need to go thrifting. Some of you are really lucky!


Would you recommend using the gel on Lily’s ?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! Is this a new find?
> (Sorry if you had mentioned it before.)


Yes it is today’s find


----------



## Tomsmom

I went to the mall with miss 13 to bring in my Louis Vuitton wallet that I bought the summer of 2018, one of the sides where the money goes, the leather was splitting in two. I asked if they could send it in for repair, the sales woman said they would send it in and if they couldn’t repair I would get a credit!  I almost fell over!  I didn’t expect that. So yay for LV !

So I wasn’t thrilled with the Michael Kors bags and returned both to Macy’s and came home with a Coach bucket bag...


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4654954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the mall with miss 13 to bring in my Louis Vuitton wallet that I bought the summer of 2018, one of the sides where the money goes, the leather was splitting in two. I asked if they could send it in for repair, the sales woman said they would send it in and if they couldn’t repair I would get a credit!  I almost fell over!  I didn’t expect that. So yay for LV !
> 
> So I wasn’t thrilled with the Michael Kors bags and returned both to Macy’s and came home with a Coach bucket bag...



I looked at this myself. Xlnt choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Emily111 said:


> Would you recommend using the gel on Lily’s ?


Yes! Definitely. What leather is your Lily?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes it is today’s find





Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4654954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went to the mall with miss 13 to bring in my Louis Vuitton wallet that I bought the summer of 2018, one of the sides where the money goes, the leather was splitting in two. I asked if they could send it in for repair, the sales woman said they would send it in and if they couldn’t repair I would get a credit!  I almost fell over!  I didn’t expect that. So yay for LV !
> 
> So I wasn’t thrilled with the Michael Kors bags and returned both to Macy’s and came home with a Coach bucket bag...


You always find great stuff at the thrift stores. 
LV‘s repair service seems and cs to be great. Glad that they solve the wallet problem.
And that Coach bag is adorable!


----------



## Emily111

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Definitely. What leather is your Lily?


Thank you. I have a taupe classic grain and a soft grain leather lily.


----------



## Ludmilla

Emily111 said:


> Thank you. I have a taupe classic grain and a soft grain leather lily.


I think Collonil gel should work fine. Mulberry recommends it, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Have to share this colour coincidence:


----------



## Ludmilla

Heavy rain on the way to the office today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Have to share this colour coincidence:
> View attachment 4656032


Oh my goodness I’m in love with that color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Heavy rain on the way to the office today.
> View attachment 4656035


Wise choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness I’m in love with that color!


Me too. 
I should definitely wear that bag more often.


Tomsmom said:


> Wise choice!


Hehehe. A Plage would have been even wiser. 
Still raining here.


----------



## Tomsmom

No rain but I use my LP to carry my laptop and lunch, still in my Artsy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No rain but I use my LP to carry my laptop and lunch, still in my Artsy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4656082


Very pretty Artsy!
And we all know that I adore Bilberry.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Have to share this colour coincidence:
> View attachment 4656032


Oh my gosh.  That color is so pretty.  I have no clue why I do not have a purple bag????


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Have to share this colour coincidence:
> View attachment 4656032


Perfection, bravo, bravo!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh my gosh.  That color is so pretty.  I have no clue why I do not have a purple bag????


You definitely need one!
This is my first MM bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfection, bravo, bravo!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> You definitely need one!
> This is my first MM bag.


Is that the original purple color that was so vibrant?  Or was that in Merinos?


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Is that the original purple color that was so vibrant?  Or was that in Merinos?


It‘s plum pebbled. 
Still available.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> It‘s plum pebbled.
> Still available.


Lol I have a plum pebbled bag upstairs in the closet.  I bought it preowned and it was huge,  so I gave it to my daughter and she left it here. I had forgotten the color obviously.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Lol I have a plum pebbled bag upstairs in the closet.  I bought it preowned and it was huge,  so I gave it to my daughter and she left it here. I had forgotten the color obviously.


What style ist your plum bag?
(Something like this could happen to me, too.  I keep forgetting what clothes I own.)


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> What style ist your plum bag?
> (Something like this could happen to me, too.  I keep forgetting what clothes I own.)


I THINK it was called the Cassandra. And it is no longer on MM's site now that I think about it. I may have (or daughter has) the only one in existence, lol.  When it came I had only carried small bags and this thing looked huge. Then I went through a stage of carrying really big bags and it did not seem so big. Now I am back in smaller bags.  It is a woman's perogaie to change her mind right!
I looked this up, it was the Cassandra and there is only one posted on the Massaccesi picture site.  It is beautiful, in bordeaux tuscania.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I THINK it was called the Cassandra. And it is no longer on MM's site now that I think about it. I may have (or daughter has) the only one in existence, lol.  When it came I had only carried small bags and this thing looked huge. Then I went through a stage of carrying really big bags and it did not seem so big. Now I am back in smaller bags.  It is a woman's perogaie to change her mind right!
> I looked this up, it was the Cassandra and there is only one posted on the Massaccesi picture site.  It is beautiful, in bordeaux tuscania.


I cannot remember the Cassandra design. But I think I have a blurred vision of it.  Will look it up in the thread. 
I bet your plum bag is beautiful! Your daughter needs to carry it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Storm and rain ...


----------



## Mariapia

No rain and storm here. Lots of wind though.
Today, I am taking out my Chanel tote.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4656772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rain and storm here. Lots of wind though.
> Today, I am taking out my Chanel tote.


You are lucky! Weather is really ugly. No wonder everyone gets sick.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Storm and rain ...
> View attachment 4656760


Rain here too. Still in the bilberry LP and LV


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4656772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rain and storm here. Lots of wind though.
> Today, I am taking out my Chanel tote.


Wow that is an incredible bag!  Love it !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Wow that is an incredible bag!  Love it !


The good thing is that no one knows it's a Chanel bag. 
That's what I wanted.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You are lucky! Weather is really ugly. No wonder everyone gets sick.


I hope you won't get sick, Ludmilla.
Lots of viruses are circulating at the moment.
Winter...
I am waiting for Spring for lots of reasons...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Rain here too. Still in the bilberry LP and LV


Bag twins!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I hope you won't get sick, Ludmilla.
> Lots of viruses are circulating at the moment.
> Winter...
> I am waiting for Spring for lots of reasons...


I hope so, too.
But, chances are really high that I will catch one virus or another.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot remember the Cassandra design. But I think I have a blurred vision of it.  Will look it up in the thread.
> I bet your plum bag is beautiful! Your daughter needs to carry it.


She is on the road a lot and used it for a pillow in airports and generally abused it. It still looks great!  That leather is really sturdy. 5e only reason she stopped is because I gave her a new bag, lol.  She gets the benefit of bag mistakes that I make.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The good thing is that no one knows it's a Chanel bag.
> That's what I wanted.


I understand, I smile to myself when I carry my Pico, the only place it says Hermès is on the interior bottom of the bag. Incognito lol


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> She is on the road a lot and used it for a pillow in airports and generally abused it. It still looks great!  That leather is really sturdy. 5e only reason she stopped is because I gave her a new bag, lol.  She gets the benefit of bag mistakes that I make.


I remember that bag-as-pillow episode! The bag is the hobo without hardware, isn‘t it?
Pebbled leather is a trooper. I think nothing can destroy it. Miss Plum saw the floor of the emergency room once.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I understand, I smile to myself when I carry my Pico, the only place it says Hermès is on the interior bottom of the bag. Incognito lol


I love incognito designer bags.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I remember that bag-as-pillow episode! The bag is the hobo without hardware, isn‘t it?
> Pebbled leather is a trooper. I think nothing can destroy it. Miss Plum saw the floor of the emergency room once.[/QUOTE


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I love incognito designer bags.


Me too. Especially the heavy logoed ones, like some Longchamp from the latest collection.
The shop I told you about has still got them on sale even with a 50%discount.
How could Longchamp believe they would sell like hot cakes?
On online consignment stores the Chanel bags with a huge leather CC logo don't sell either.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4656772
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No rain and storm here. Lots of wind though.
> Today, I am taking out my Chanel tote.



I see you being sneaky and taking a side pic so I can’t drool over your chair. Lol.


----------



## Murphy47

Love the purple!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh yes! It was this style! Thank you for taking a pic.  Now I remember.
Hopefully, your daughter starts using the bag again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Me too. Especially the heavy logoed ones, like some Longchamp from the latest collection.
> The shop I told you about has still got them on sale even with a 50%discount.
> How could Longchamp believe they would sell like hot cakes?
> On online consignment stores the Chanel bags with a huge leather CC logo don't sell either.


Those LC bags are so loud and imo awful. 
I am not surprised that they do not sell well - esp. in France.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday everyone!
Storm and rain is over (for now). Thank God, because they caused quite some damage.
I am in Miss Choc today and hopefully I can sneak a picture in.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Today I am having lunch with a friend.
My Berthille is coming with me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4658586
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today I am having lunch with a friend.
> My Berthille is coming with me.


Have fun at the lunch!
Hope you get something tasty. 

I am still in Miss Choc.


----------



## Mariapia

We went to an Italian restaurant I had never been to.
The food was not exceptional to say the least.
But it doesn't matter. We spent a lovely afternoon !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We went to an Italian restaurant I had never been to.
> The food was not exceptional to say the least.
> But it doesn't matter. We spent a lovely afternoon !


Oh no! I am sorry about the food. 
But happy that you had a lovely afternoon nevertheless.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We went to an Italian restaurant I had never been to.
> The food was not exceptional to say the least.
> But it doesn't matter. We spent a lovely afternoon !



Pasta is so often bland. Boo. 
Glad the company was awesome!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Pasta is so often bland. Boo.
> Glad the company was awesome!


The restaurant was noisy, the waiters were not very friendlly. I ordered escalope à la crème and fries.
They brought me a plate full of white sauce, I had to look for the  tiny pieces of veal hidden in the middle.
The espresso was bitter.
And I won't talk about the fries...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Going to a hockey game tonight in Manhattan  NY Rangers playing The Buffalo Sabres. Dh won the tickets, center ice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Going to a hockey game tonight in Manhattan  NY Rangers playing The Buffalo Sabres. Dh won the tickets, center ice!


Sounds lovely!
Have fun. 
What bag are you taking?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds lovely!
> Have fun.
> What bag are you taking?


I’m not sure, I’m still in my artsy. Maybe the new coach ?  Or a tote?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The restaurant was noisy, the waiters were not very friendlly. I ordered escalope à la crème and fries.
> They brought me a plate full of white sauce, I had to look for the  tiny pieces of veal hidden in the middle.
> The espresso was bitter.
> And I won't talk about the fries...



Well double boo. Scratch that one off the list.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds lovely!
> Have fun.
> What bag are you taking?



I love hockey.....ones beer never gets warm like at a baseball game.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Well double boo. Scratch that one off the list.


Of course, Murphy! 
I think TripAdvisor will hear from me soon...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Murphy!
> I think TripAdvisor will hear from me soon...


Ha! Good idea!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
What is everyone up to?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> What is everyone up to?


Happy Saturday!  Went with a black medium LP which was perfect because there wasn’t room at our seats for much else. The game was great then dh and I went out for ramen at a Japanese place, so so good!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok grocery shopping out of the way after Miss 13 eats breakfast we’re off to the thrift!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> We went to an Italian restaurant I had never been to.
> The food was not exceptional to say the least.
> But it doesn't matter. We spent a lovely afternoon !


It’s all about fun anyway,  but hate that you wasted your money.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> It’s all about fun anyway,  but hate that you wasted your money.


You're right southernbelle. I took it well. 
My friend didn't comment about the food and I didn't either.
No one wanted to spoil the moment...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> You're right southernbelle. I took it well.
> My friend didn't comment about the food and I didn't either.
> No one wanted to spoil the moment...


I’m glad the food didn’t spoil your great time.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> You're right southernbelle. I took it well.
> My friend didn't comment about the food and I didn't either.
> No one wanted to spoil the moment...


You clearly have your priorities in the right place gal.  Good for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

So.... went to Macy’s today returned the gray bucket bag. I wasn’t feeling the color. I did pick up a dreamer 36. I have to get off this merry go round


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> So.... went to Macy’s today returned the gray bucket bag. I wasn’t feeling the color. I did pick up a dreamer 36. I have to get off this merry go round



I love the Dreamer! 
It’s seriously heavy for me tho. Couldn’t commit!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Sunday, everyone 
Today it's my Maison Moreau bag's turn


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4661064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday, everyone
> Today it's my Maison Moreau bag's turn



Love this bag!  I really admire your collection.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love this bag!  I really admire your collection.


Thank you, Tomsmom
Your collection is great too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So.... went to Macy’s today returned the gray bucket bag. I wasn’t feeling the color. I did pick up a dreamer 36. I have to get off this merry go round


I went to TK Maxx yesterday and saw a small Coach Rogue for the first time. Lovely bag. I did resist, though. 
We need a pick of your Dreamer!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I went to TK Maxx yesterday and saw a small Coach Rogue for the first time. Lovely bag. I did resist, though.
> We need a pick of your Dreamer!


I love the rogue!  What color?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I went to TK Maxx yesterday and saw a small Coach Rogue for the first time. Lovely bag. I did resist, though.
> We need a pick of your Dreamer!


I love the Rogue. I even tried it on but I found it heavy..


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love the rogue!  What color?





Mariapia said:


> I love the Rogue. I even tried it on but I found it heavy..


They had two styles. Navy blue and navy blue with flowers. Very very cute bags. I think it was the smallest version of the Rogue. But, probably not working for me. So I behaved like an adult.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> They had two styles. Navy blue and navy blue with flowers. Very very cute bags. I think it was the smallest version of the Rogue. But, probably not working for me. So I behaved like an adult.



Not as fun but better for the wallet.


----------



## Tomsmom

The dreamer


----------



## Tomsmom

After all that Rogue talk I changed out of the artsy for the Rogue. LP for my laptop and lunch


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not as fun but better for the wallet.


 True!
But, sometimes the wallet wins.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The dreamer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4661595


Nice!


Tomsmom said:


> After all that Rogue talk I changed out of the artsy for the Rogue. LP for my laptop and lunch
> 
> View attachment 4661823


And I really like that Rogue. 
Hehehe, I am in my Bilberry today, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ugh. I need to go home to the country to see the doctor tomorrow.
We have storm since a few hours and the trains are not going. Sigh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I need to go home to the country to see the doctor tomorrow.
> We have storm since a few hours and the trains are not going. Sigh.


Oh dear! Can you postpone your appointment?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Can you postpone your appointment?


No, I am glad that I got it this fast. Some trains are going - I am on one of them right now. Unfortunately, it is not running the whole distance.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, I am glad that I got it this fast. Some trains are going - I am on one of them right now. Unfortunately, it is not running the whole distance.



Well boo on that. 
Traffic accident on the highway. A few minutes late for the periodontist. Made it tho. 
Gum scraping. Double boo. But I gotta love modern technology. 
Hope your appointment goes well Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well boo on that.
> Traffic accident on the highway. A few minutes late for the periodontist. Made it tho.
> Gum scraping. Double boo. But I gotta love modern technology.
> Hope your appointment goes well Ludmilla.


Gum scraping is nooooo fun!
I made it home. Had to take a cab for the last 10 minutes of travel. 
Thanks for appointment heads up.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Gum scraping is nooooo fun!
> I made it home. Had to take a cab for the last 10 minutes of travel.
> Thanks for appointment heads up.


Good thing you could catch a train, Ludmilla, we saw terrible pictures of the storm in your country today.
Same situation  in the North of France. 
The storm is coming to my place now and of course we are, once again) on orange alert.
I hope your appointment went well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh my goodness you ladies please stay safe from the weather!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness you ladies please stay safe from the weather!



Yes to staying safe! This is the weirdest winter weather I can ever remember. 
I can’t wait for Spring. I have light colored bags which haven’t seen the light of day for months. 
Forecasts calls for below zero weather later this week. I will be staying home and wearing flannel!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Good thing you could catch a train, Ludmilla, we saw terrible pictures of the storm in your country today.
> Same situation  in the North of France.
> The storm is coming to my place now and of course we are, once again) on orange alert.
> I hope your appointment went well.


Yes, the north was hit pretty hard by the storm. The south not so much. I hope your orange alert is false alarm.
Appointment is today. I will habe to return to the big city in the evening hopefully with no delays/adventures. 


Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness you ladies please stay safe from the weather!


We try! 


Murphy47 said:


> Yes to staying safe! *This is the weirdest winter weather I can ever remember. *
> I can’t wait for Spring. I have light colored bags which haven’t seen the light of day for months.
> Forecasts calls for below zero weather later this week. I will be staying home and wearing flannel!


Yes to that!


----------



## Mariapia

Lots of strong winds here. I am fed up like everybody else. 
I have to go grocery shopping , I hope I will be able to stay on my feet.
It's much worse in Corsica ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lots of strong winds here. I am fed up like everybody else.
> I have to go grocery shopping , I hope I will be able to stay on my feet.
> It's much worse in Corsica ...


Stay safe!


----------



## Tomsmom

Dreary rain here this morning. Did not change bags. The LP is perfect.


----------



## Mariapia

I am back, ladies!
The wind has slowed down... or so it seems.
The temperature is around 19 degrees Celsius. Must have been South winds.
Anyway I am still rotating
Yesterday , I took out my Noé and today my Longchamp Quadri.
When is Spring?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4662806
> View attachment 4662807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back, ladies!
> The wind has slowed down... or so it seems.
> The temperature is around 19 degrees Celsius. Must have been South winds.
> Anyway I am still rotating
> Yesterday , I took out my Noé and today my Longchamp Quadri.
> When is Spring?



Technically 5 weeks from now but it feels like it will NEVER get here. 
Love both of those bags. And the chair of course. 
It seems odd but in a few months we will be complaining how hot it is. 
I’d love to move some place it’s the same temperature all year round.


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! Appointment is over. Only a cyst.  Doctor was as relieved as I was.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Appointment is over. Only a cyst.  Doctor was as relieved as I was.



Most xlnt news! Very happy for you! 
Drinks at the Mackeral on me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Appointment is over. Only a cyst.  Doctor was as relieved as I was.


Yayyyy!!!  So relieved for you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4662806
> View attachment 4662807
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am back, ladies!
> The wind has slowed down... or so it seems.
> The temperature is around 19 degrees Celsius. Must have been South winds.
> Anyway I am still rotating
> Yesterday , I took out my Noé and today my Longchamp Quadri.
> When is Spring?



That chair! Those bags!!  Love it all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Most xlnt news! Very happy for you!
> Drinks at the Mackeral on me!





Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy!!!  So relieved for you !


Yay! Thank you, ladies!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Appointment is over. Only a cyst.  Doctor was as relieved as I was.


Wonderful, Ludmilla! 
Enjoy a peaceful evening now!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Technically 5 weeks from now but it feels like it will NEVER get here.
> Love both of those bags. And the chair of course.
> It seems odd but in a few months we will be complaining how hot it is.
> I’d love to move some place it’s the same temperature all year round.


Somewhere in California?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy a peaceful evening now!


 (Just coming back from our office Christmas party - not kidding.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> (Just coming back from our office Christmas party - not kidding.)


I hope you had a great time!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> (Just coming back from our office Christmas party - not kidding.)



Well why not? A party is a party!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Somewhere in California?



Nah. If it doesn’t fall into the ocean the wildfires are more than I feel prepared to deal with.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Somewhere in California?





Murphy47 said:


> Nah. If it doesn’t fall into the ocean the wildfires are more than I feel prepared to deal with.


San Diego. It's around 70 F all year round.
I'm in central Cal. We've been getting down in the 30s at night. In the summer it is over 100 F. We don't have much of a Spring or Fall. It goes almost immediately from cold to hot.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> (Just coming back from our office Christmas party - not kidding.)


I love that!


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> San Diego. It's around 70 F all year round.
> I'm in central Cal. We've been getting down in the 30s at night. In the summer it is over 100 F. We don't have much of a Spring or Fall. It goes almost immediately from cold to hot.


San Diego! I have never been there but it reminds me of " Some like it hot"... with the Coronado, Jack Lemmon, Tony Curtis and Marilyn...


----------



## Tomsmom

After 2 days it stopped raining yayyy!  It’s a bit cold but I’ll take the sunny skies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I hope you had a great time!





Murphy47 said:


> Well why not? A party is a party!


Hehehe. Yes. It was fun. And I ate way too much.
There was some kind of snow/rain outside, so everything was pretty Christmas-like.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love that!


Yes! It was nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday, all!
Right now it is snowing. 
I am tired, all in all yesterday was a bit too much of everything. 
As Murphy was musing about her light colored spring bags I just took one out today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Naked Speedy.
Poor bag was quite neglected.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes. It was fun. And I ate way too much.
> There was some kind of snow/rain outside, so everything was pretty Christmas-like.



We call that kind of weather “wintry mix”. Usual weather for February here in the Middle.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Naked Speedy.
> Poor bag was quite neglected.
> View attachment 4663642



Wonderful bag! I so love the color.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Naked Speedy.
> Poor bag was quite neglected.
> View attachment 4663642


Don't neglect it any more, Ludmilla. Naked Speedy is a gem. 
My All Saints has been neglected too .. 
I am taking it out today


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> San Diego! I have never been there but it reminds me of " Some like it hot"... with the Coronado, Jack Lemmon, Tony Curtis and Marilyn...


I love that movie!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> We call that kind of weather “wintry mix”. Usual weather for February here in the Middle.


Hehe. Yes, the weather is typical for our area, too. 


Murphy47 said:


> Wonderful bag! I so love the color.


Thank you!


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4663659
> 
> Don't neglect it any more, Ludmilla. Naked Speedy is a gem.
> My All Saints has been neglected too ..
> I am taking it out today


I have so many bags ... neglecting happens automatically. 
Your All Saints bag is wonderful! Have you posted it before?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4663659
> 
> Don't neglect it any more, Ludmilla. Naked Speedy is a gem.
> My All Saints has been neglected too ..
> I am taking it out today



Another lovely! Glad you’re taking her out!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes, the weather is typical for our area, too.
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> I have so many bags ... neglecting happens automatically.
> Your All Saints bag is wonderful! Have you posted it before?


Yes, I have posted it quite a few times .
Like you, I have so many bags that there are some which are rarely/never used.
Either too  big, or too small, or too heavy...etc


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I have posted it quite a few times .
> Like you, I have so many bags that there are some which are rarely/never used.
> Either too  big, or too small, or too heavy...etc



Me also. I sell those, more or less successfully, on eBay.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I have posted it quite a few times .
> Like you, I have so many bags that there are some which are rarely/never used.
> Either too  big, or too small, or too heavy...etc


Oh. I am sorry that I did not remember it. 


Murphy47 said:


> Me also. I sell those, more or less successfully, on eBay.


I should do this, too. But, I fear the hassle of ebay.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. I am sorry that I did not remember it.
> 
> I should do this, too. But, I fear the hassle of ebay.


Ebay is too complicated for me. A friend of mine( a toy collector) tried to sell a few pieces of his collection a few weeks ago and he went crazy. One buyer changed his mind, another one asked lots of questions about a car and finally gave up, pretending it was too small ... though the dimensions were included in the description of the object ... etc.
He finally sold two and stopped. Too much hassle ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ebay is too complicated for me. A friend of mine( a toy collector) tried to sell a few pieces of his collection a few weeks ago and he went crazy. One buyer changed his mind, another one asked lots of questions about a car and finally gave up, pretending it was too small ... though the dimensions were included in the description of the object ... etc.
> He finally sold two and stopped. Too much hassle ...


Good grief. This is exactly what I fear.
My cousin is going to try and sell some stuff from my late aunt.
I am really curious how that will work out. If she gets into the swing of eBay, I might give her some of my bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today I am out and about with another Bree. I think I have not posted that bag before. The colour is very pretty. The interiour is black.  So it is hard to find stuff. Huge plus is the pocket on the exterior. And bag is very lightweight.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am out and about with another Bree. I think I have not posted that bag before. The colour is very pretty. The interiour is black.  So it is hard to find stuff. Huge plus is the pocket on the exterior. And bag is very lightweight.
> View attachment 4664535
> 
> View attachment 4664536



Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this!


Thank you! As I am lusting after a bucket bag at the moment I thought I should use this one more.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am out and about with another Bree. I think I have not posted that bag before. The colour is very pretty. The interiour is black.  So it is hard to find stuff. Huge plus is the pocket on the exterior. And bag is very lightweight.
> View attachment 4664535
> 
> View attachment 4664536


Wow!
How come you never take it out, Ludmilla?
It's such a gorgeous bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! As I am lusting after a bucket bag at the moment I thought I should use this one more.


Absolutely! Your Bree is perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> How come you never take it out, Ludmilla?
> It's such a gorgeous bag.



(Because I have too many bags. )


Mariapia said:


> Absolutely! Your Bree is perfect!


Thank you! I plan to use it more often.


----------



## Tomsmom

I took a chance on an eBay auction with poor pics and descriptions but said NWOT.  It came yesterday a gorgeous Coach Edie, oxblood. 69.00.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4664583
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I took a chance on an eBay auction with poor pics and descriptions but said NWOT.  It came yesterday a gorgeous Coach Edie, oxblood. 69.00.


This is one pretty bag!
We are oxblood twins today.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am out and about with another Bree. I think I have not posted that bag before. The colour is very pretty. The interiour is black.  So it is hard to find stuff. Huge plus is the pocket on the exterior. And bag is very lightweight.
> View attachment 4664535
> 
> View attachment 4664536


 Looks really pretty and you and an exterior pocket is always a nice feature to have! And that shade of burgundy... mmm


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ebay is too complicated for me. A friend of mine( a toy collector) tried to sell a few pieces of his collection a few weeks ago and he went crazy. One buyer changed his mind, another one asked lots of questions about a car and finally gave up, pretending it was too small ... though the dimensions were included in the description of the object ... etc.
> He finally sold two and stopped. Too much hassle ...



eBay can be a hassle. The folks on it can be weird. One just has to look at it very business like and not take anything personally. 
There are many other reselling sights now but not so much when I started so eBay is the platform I’m used to.


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Looks really pretty and you and an exterior pocket is always a nice feature to have! And that shade of burgundy... mmm


Thank you!
I have a lot bags that do not have an exteriour pocket and every time I use one with that feature I realise how practical this is!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I have a lot bags that do not have an exteriour pocket and every time I use one with that feature I realise how practical this is!



My mom won’t buy a bag that doesn’t has some sort of outside pocket. She doesn’t like to open her bag to get her keys.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I have a lot bags that do not have an exteriour pocket and every time I use one with that feature I realise how practical this is!


I sort of found a way around it by utilizing pockets in my jeans and my jacket. The bag I'm using now - I love it, but it definitely could've benefited from having an exterior pocket.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My mom won’t buy a bag that doesn’t has some sort of outside pocket. She doesn’t like to open her bag to get her keys.


Wise lady!


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> I sort of found a way around it by utilizing pockets in my jeans and my jacket. The bag I'm using now - I love it, but it definitely could've benefited from having an exterior pocket.


Yes, I know what you mean. The bags I love the most style wise are often not very practical.
Is it just me or are exterior pockets hard to find these days?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. The bags I love the most style wise are often not very practical.
> Is it just me or are exterior pockets hard to find these days?



Very hard to find. Open pockets are not a “thing” in cities.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Very hard to find. Open pockets are not a “thing” in cities.


All my exterior pockets have zippers.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I know what you mean. The bags I love the most style wise are often not very practical.
> Is it just me or are exterior pockets hard to find these days?


Definitely not you! I've noticed that as well. I guess pockets aren't in style? I don't know. (How come we don't have that 'I don't know' emoji? I remember that emoji from the ICQ days way back when. How come we don't get the full set here on the forums?)


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> Definitely not you! I've noticed that as well. I guess pockets aren't in style? I don't know. (How come we don't have that 'I don't know' emoji? I remember that emoji from the ICQ days way back when. How come we don't get the full set here on the forums?)


Maybe they are too costly to produce?

(There ist still the  emoji. You have to search for them via the help button - I think.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Back in Miss Choc.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe they are too costly to produce?
> 
> (There ist still the  emoji. You have to search for them via the help button - I think.)


Yes, adding pockets increases the cost....
I have seen TV programmes about fashion details and brands doing their maths..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, adding pockets increases the cost....
> I have seen TV programmes about fashion details and brands doing their maths..


Oh. Those programmes are so depressing.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe they are too costly to produce?
> 
> (There ist still the  emoji. You have to search for them via the help button - I think.)


Seems like it, yeah.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. Those programmes are so depressing.



Yes they are. Takes most of the fun out of a bag obsession.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday and Valentine’s Day my friends!!  

Going out for a casual dinner with dh later I have to get a manicure and pedicure first...it’s time...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Valentine’s Day!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Galentines to one and all! 
I bought myself a new bag. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



That’s Moneypenny in the background. 
All my kitties have James Bond themed names (I know, shocker).


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Galentines to one and all!
> I bought myself a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665904
> 
> That’s Moneypenny in the background.
> All my kitties have James Bond themed names (I know, shocker).


Miss Moneypenny looks like she wants the bag.  I am not surprised. It is very cute. And perfect for V-Day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Galentines to one and all!
> I bought myself a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665904
> 
> That’s Moneypenny in the background.
> All my kitties have James Bond themed names (I know, shocker).


Adorable cat and I love the floral tote!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Just returned from the city. I try to explore it a bit.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Just returned from the city. I try to explore it a bit.



Sounds wonderful! Any new shops or little eateries?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I have a lot bags that do not have an exteriour pocket and every time I use one with that feature I realise how practical this is!


I could not agree more. Not having one is not a dealbreaker for me and it should be. It would prevent me from buying a lot of bags.  I love having both my iPhone and my keys in an outside pocket!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds wonderful! Any new shops or little eateries?


Nope. I managed to get into an area where the shops where already closed (because the close at 2pm on Saturdays) and no eateries. Boo!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I could not agree more. Not having one is not a dealbreaker for me and it should be. It would prevent me from buying a lot of bags.  I love having both my iPhone and my keys in an outside pocket!


Yes. Phone and handkerchieves. And key. 
Sigh. I should have more dealbreakers, too. At least I manage to refrain from heavy bags.
(At least most of the time. )


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Galentines to one and all!
> I bought myself a new bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4665904
> 
> That’s Moneypenny in the background.
> All my kitties have James Bond themed names (I know, shocker).


What a beautiful tote, Murphy!
And your cat is adorable!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Phone and handkerchieves. And key.
> Sigh. I should have more dealbreakers, too. At least I manage to refrain from heavy bags.
> (At least most of the time. )


LOL, I need more. Right now the only one that always works is a naked money tree.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL, I need more. Right now the only one that always works is a naked money tree.


Haha! Yes. Same here. And I am running out of space.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!
What are you all up to?
As it is dry and almost sunny I will do another city stroll, today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> What are you all up to?
> As it is dry and almost sunny I will do another city stroll, today.


Enjoy the stroll!  Be sure to note the bags!

I caught a cold most likely from the students at work. Today I’m off to church then I must continue with my online class I’m taking...statistics, ugh!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Enjoy the stroll!  Be sure to note the bags!
> 
> I caught a cold most likely from the students at work. Today I’m off to church then I must continue with my online class I’m taking...statistics, ugh!


Ugh. Statistics and a cold. 
Not the most perfect way to spend an Sunday. 
I will report back, if I notice special bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Statistics and a cold.
> Not the most perfect way to spend an Sunday.
> I will report back, if I notice special bags.



Xlnt! I think we could all use a little bag porn. 
Having lunch with a friend today. Always a nice thing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt! I think we could all use a little bag porn.
> Having lunch with a friend today. Always a nice thing!


Hope you have fun at the lunch!

I saw a Birkin (or a fake ) and some Celine bags. But, do not know the names.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt! I think we could all use a little bag porn.
> Having lunch with a friend today. Always a nice thing!


Enjoy the lunch !


----------



## Tomsmom

I went to the Sal Val yesterday with Miss 13 and miss 18. Found some denim and this Tano bag I really like the color. 16.99.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I went to the Sal Val yesterday with Miss 13 and miss 18. Found some denim and this Tano bag I really like the color. 16.99.
> 
> View attachment 4667194


Great find, Tomsmom!
And with zippered pockets on the front.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Haha! Yes. Same here. And I am running out of space.


Unfortuntately (which is ridiculous to say) I have space for twice as many bags as I have, eeeeeek.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Unfortuntately (which is ridiculous to say) I have space for twice as many bags as I have, eeeeeek.


Lucky girl
No more room for bags here.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Lucky girl
> No more room for bags here.


I do keep them spread out so the temptation is less.  Doesn't help much though, sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Unfortuntately (which is ridiculous to say) I have space for twice as many bags as I have, eeeeeek.


This is a dangerous place to be. One of my friends has a gigantic wardrobe. Now she is moving. And she is shocked about how much clothes she has. She said most of the clothes she had forgotten so thoroughly that she did not remember she had them in the first place.


----------



## Ludmilla

Aphrodite is sitting on the floor of the office.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> This is a dangerous place to be. One of my friends has a gigantic wardrobe. Now she is moving. And she is shocked about how much clothes she has. She said most of the clothes she had forgotten so thoroughly that she did not remember she had them in the first place.


Well I was typing a response and it disappeared?  Anyway DH and I have been on a minimizing kick for the last year. I have donated probably 80% of my wardrobe and 50% of my house hold stuff. We moved 8 years ago and I swore I would never have that much stuff to move again!  And with my self imposed bag number limit I think I will be OK, lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I was typing a response and it disappeared?  Anyway DH and I have been on a minimizing kick for the last year. I have donated probably 80% of my wardrobe and 50% of my house hold stuff. We moved 8 years ago and I swore I would never have that much stuff to move again!  And with my self imposed bag number limit I think I will be OK, lol.


I think that is wonderful !  We have storage space in our basement that is filled with “stuff” and boxes from when we moved here 18 yrs ago. Omg that sounds horrible to type out lol!  Anyway one day we have vowed to get together and do a great clean out.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is a dangerous place to be. One of my friends has a gigantic wardrobe. Now she is moving. And she is shocked about how much clothes she has. She said most of the clothes she had forgotten so thoroughly that she did not remember she had them in the first place.



I have done this! I have four long sleeve black tshirts I don’t remember buying.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Well I was typing a response and it disappeared?  Anyway DH and I have been on a minimizing kick for the last year. I have donated probably 80% of my wardrobe and 50% of my house hold stuff. We moved 8 years ago and I swore I would never have that much stuff to move again!  And with my self imposed bag number limit I think I will be OK, lol.





Tomsmom said:


> I think that is wonderful !  We have storage space in our basement that is filled with “stuff” and boxes from when we moved here 18 yrs ago. Omg that sounds horrible to type out lol!  Anyway one day we have vowed to get together and do a great clean out.



I have a wardrobe like cupboard in my office that I did not touch since my special colleague left.
I did some cleaning today. My favorite finds:
2 bottles of wine
5 bottles of beer
1 pair of suede boots
1 flower pot (empty thank God)
various empty boxes
10 (TEN!) rulers and various pens
and a full box of papers that need to go into the shredder.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I have done this! I have four long sleeve black tshirts I don’t remember buying.


Hehehe. I do admit that there are definitely some clothes in my wardrobe that I do not remember, also.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I have a wardrobe like cupboard in my office that I did not touch since my special colleague left.
> I did some cleaning today. My favorite finds:
> 2 bottles of wine
> 5 bottles of beer
> 1 pair of suede boots
> 1 flower pot (empty thank God)
> various empty boxes
> 10 (TEN!) rulers and various pens
> and a full box of papers that need to go into the shredder.


Wow!  That’s a lot of stuff!  My stuff that needs to be cleaned out is mostly papers and paid bills, bank statements from a hundred years ago  when I didn’t know long I had to keep said bank statements.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I have a wardrobe like cupboard in my office that I did not touch since my special colleague left.
> I did some cleaning today. My favorite finds:
> 2 bottles of wine
> 5 bottles of beer
> 1 pair of suede boots
> 1 flower pot (empty thank God)
> various empty boxes
> 10 (TEN!) rulers and various pens
> and a full box of papers that need to go into the shredder.


That made my day, hilarious.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I have a wardrobe like cupboard in my office that I did not touch since my special colleague left.
> I did some cleaning today. My favorite finds:
> 2 bottles of wine
> 5 bottles of beer
> 1 pair of suede boots
> 1 flower pot (empty thank God)
> various empty boxes
> 10 (TEN!) rulers and various pens
> and a full box of papers that need to go into the shredder.



That is the kind of office I want to work in! 
You’re all set for the next party!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> That made my day, hilarious.


Tbh it made my day, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> That is the kind of office I want to work in!
> You’re all set for the next party!


Unfortunately, the eat-by date of the beer has expired.


----------



## Mariapia

About full closets and clothes we didn't even remember we had:
I was in a clothes store a few days ago and the lady working there told me she sells all the clothes she and her children don't wear any more and then only buys second hand clothes for the whole family.
She uses the Vinted app.
No hassle, no nothing..
Of course she engaged in that conversation after I had told her I wouldn't buy anything because I had a full closet..


----------



## Tomsmom

I did a nice clean out of my bedroom last night. Bought some under the bed storage and have 2 bags to donate to the Sal Val. It’s nice to feel so uncluttered ( for now haha!).

On another note I returned the Coach dreamer bag I bought last week. I really didn’t see myself using her so back she went. I didn’t buy another bag instead Miss 13 and I scoured the sale rack at the Free People department yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

And more cleaning out!  This time my front hall double closet!  Jeez, Miss 13 had her whole backpack from grade 6 shoved in there, she’s in grade 8 now...  The trash collectors are going to love us tomorrow morning !


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Unfortunately, the eat-by date of the beer has expired.



Boo. Luckily beer is cheap.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> About full closets and clothes we didn't even remember we had:
> I was in a clothes store a few days ago and the lady working there told me she sells all the clothes she and her children don't wear any more and then only buys second hand clothes for the whole family.
> She uses the Vinted app.
> No hassle, no nothing..
> Of course she engaged in that conversation after I had told her I wouldn't buy anything because I had a full closet..



Youngest D only goes to resale shops (except for lingerie). Better for the planet she says.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> About full closets and clothes we didn't even remember we had:
> I was in a clothes store a few days ago and the lady working there told me she sells all the clothes she and her children don't wear any more and then only buys second hand clothes for the whole family.
> She uses the Vinted app.
> No hassle, no nothing..
> Of course she engaged in that conversation after I had told her I wouldn't buy anything because I had a full closet..


Hehehe. I do see a marketing strategy here. 
The girls of my cousin engaged a while ago in selling old clothes. Online.
They said stuff is sitting around for months and it is not really worthwhile.
Also, they said they were more busy buying secondhand stuff than getting rid of their own.
So, they dropped out after a while.


Tomsmom said:


> I did a nice clean out of my bedroom last night. Bought some under the bed storage and have 2 bags to donate to the Sal Val. It’s nice to feel so uncluttered ( for now haha!).
> 
> On another note I returned the Coach dreamer bag I bought last week. I really didn’t see myself using her so back she went. I didn’t buy another bag instead Miss 13 and I scoured the sale rack at the Free People department yay!





Tomsmom said:


> And more cleaning out!  This time my front hall double closet!  Jeez, Miss 13 had her whole backpack from grade 6 shoved in there, she’s in grade 8 now...  The trash collectors are going to love us tomorrow morning !


Wow. You were busy! Great!


Murphy47 said:


> Boo. Luckily beer is cheap.





Murphy47 said:


> Youngest D only goes to resale shops (except for lingerie). Better for the planet she says.


I am not a huge fan of buying secondhand clothes. I feel so old in those stores. 
And working at the office does not really allow you to buy resale.
As the clothes there are often too trendy/casual.
I guess if I were younger and working in other surroundings I would buy more resale, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomorrow I am going to the legal wedding of my friend.
I am the maid of honour. 
The weather is changing from winter to spring within hours, so I really have a clothing problem.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow I am going to the legal wedding of my friend.
> I am the maid of honour.
> The weather is changing from winter to spring within hours, so I really have a clothing problem.


Pooh exciting!!!  Sorry about the clothing problem, I’m sure you will look fab!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow I am going to the legal wedding of my friend.
> I am the maid of honour.
> The weather is changing from winter to spring within hours, so I really have a clothing problem.


I suppose you have looked at the weather forecast, Ludmilla. 
What does it say? 
Do you know what you will be wearing? Plan A and plan B?
And what about the bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Pooh exciting!!!  Sorry about the clothing problem, I’m sure you will look fab!


I will wear the grey dress I have posted ages ago. 


Mariapia said:


> I suppose you have looked at the weather forecast, Ludmilla.
> What does it say?
> Do you know what you will be wearing? Plan A and plan B?
> And what about the bag?


Hehe. There is only plan A. But I can take the cardigan off. 
It is going to be Theia. The bag is large, but does not look like it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I will wear the grey dress I have posted ages ago.
> 
> Hehe. There is only plan A. But I can take the cardigan off.
> It is going to be Theia. The bag is large, but does not look like it.


Perfect! So now, you are all set.
Enjoy the wedding, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. I do see a marketing strategy here.
> The girls of my cousin engaged a while ago in selling old clothes. Online.
> They said stuff is sitting around for months and it is not really worthwhile.
> Also, they said they were more busy buying secondhand stuff than getting rid of their own.
> So, they dropped out after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow. You were busy! Great!
> 
> 
> 
> I am not a huge fan of buying secondhand clothes. I feel so old in those stores.
> And working at the office does not really allow you to buy resale.
> As the clothes there are often too trendy/casual.
> I guess if I were younger and working in other surroundings I would buy more resale, too.



Very true. I don’t need any outfits to go clubbing either.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow I am going to the legal wedding of my friend.
> I am the maid of honour.
> The weather is changing from winter to spring within hours, so I really have a clothing problem.



Same here. Warm. Rain. Ice. Snow. Sort of warm again. Presents quite a clothing challenge.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies! 
Still waiting for Spring....Everyone here knows what it means
My SacMary bag is going out today.
Yesterday, I was in a shop... looking at a beautiful Grace Manila tote.
The SA was trying to talk me into buying it of course.
That's when my phone rang. A friend was in the neighbourhood and asking  me to join her for a coffee.
I rushed out of the shop...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Still waiting for Spring....Everyone here knows what it means
> My SacMary bag is going out today.
> Yesterday, I was in a shop... looking at a beautiful Grace Manila tote.
> The SA was trying to talk me into buying it of course.
> That's when my phone rang. A friend was in the neighbourhood and asking  me to join her for a coffee.
> I rushed out of the shop...


Ha! This is what friends are made for.


----------



## Ludmilla

On my way to the wedding. Excited!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> On my way to the wedding. Excited!


Yayyy!!  Weddings are so sweet!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into my Neely and Chloe tote, going to Manhattan with miss 13 and meeting up with miss 18


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> On my way to the wedding. Excited!





Tomsmom said:


> Changed into my Neely and Chloe tote, going to Manhattan with miss 13 and meeting up with miss 18
> View attachment 4670273


Enjoy yourselves ladies!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Changed into my Neely and Chloe tote, going to Manhattan with miss 13 and meeting up with miss 18
> View attachment 4670273


What a timeless beauty. 

Love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Hope you are all enjoying yourself!
Wedding was lovely, yesterday.
Now I am doing some shopping. But clothes are all pretty unexciting.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Hope you are all enjoying yourself!
> Wedding was lovely, yesterday.
> Now I am doing some shopping. But clothes are all pretty unexciting.



Glad u had a lovely time! 
I feel the same about this Springs clothes. Haven’t seen much to tempt me to spend my money.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Glad u had a lovely time!
> I feel the same about this Springs clothes. Haven’t seen much to tempt me to spend my money.





Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Hope you are all enjoying yourself!
> Wedding was lovely, yesterday.
> Now I am doing some shopping. But clothes are all pretty unexciting.


Same here
Nothing exciting anywhere.
Let's save the money for one or two bags


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad u had a lovely time!
> I feel the same about this Springs clothes. Haven’t seen much to tempt me to spend my money.





Mariapia said:


> Same here
> Nothing exciting anywhere.
> Let's save the money for one or two bags


I was also overwhelmed by the mass of clothes that were in the stores. Just too much of everything.
Guess I am a small town shopper.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oldie but goldie.
I remembered that I already own a saddle bag.


And here is Theia on the train yesterday:


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oldie but goldie.
> I remembered that I already own a saddle bag.
> View attachment 4671931
> 
> And here is Theia on the train yesterday:
> View attachment 4671932


Your saddle bag is very trendy, Ludmilla. Lots of women in town are wearing one like yours at the moment.
You should take it out more often 
The Thela is very pretty too


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Your saddle bag is very trendy, Ludmilla. Lots of women in town are wearing one like yours at the moment.
> You should take it out more often
> The Thela is very pretty too


What leather is that Theia. It is so gorgeous!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Great score at the Sal Val !  Fendi for 39.99


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s the pic lol sorry


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4672224
> 
> 
> Here’s the pic lol sorry


always wanted one of those.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> always wanted one of those.


I almost fell over when I saw it and then checked it out. I held onto it tight lol!


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> What leather is that Theia. It is so gorgeous!!


You quoted the wrong person, southernbelle.
I am not, unfortunately, the happy owner of the Thela.
Ludmilla is...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4672224
> 
> 
> Here’s the pic lol sorry


Wow!
I have always loved the Spy!
Congrats on your purchase, Tomsmom.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> You quoted the wrong person, southernbelle.
> I am not, unfortunately, the happy owner of the Thela.
> Ludmilla is...


Whoops. My bad and I remember now,  it is her suede one.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Sunday to all!
Today, I am taking out my no name Italian bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4672827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday to all!
> Today, I am taking out my no name Italian bag.


That is an awesome looking bag and the perfect color!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4672827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday to all!
> Today, I am taking out my no name Italian bag.



One of my favs!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Sunday one and all! 
As 5 Hermit crabs, 3 indoor and one outdoor cat weren’t enough: may I present Bella.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your saddle bag is very trendy, Ludmilla. Lots of women in town are wearing one like yours at the moment.
> You should take it out more often
> The Thela is very pretty too


Thank you!
Yes, I definitely need to take that bag out more often. 
Esp. as I do not need to buy a saddlebag. 


southernbelle43 said:


> What leather is that Theia. It is so gorgeous!!


Navy suede! Totally beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 4672224
> 
> 
> Here’s the pic lol sorry


Woah! Great find! Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I almost fell over when I saw it and then checked it out. I held onto it tight lol!


Ha! Gladly you kept the bag save from bag ninjas! 


Mariapia said:


> You quoted the wrong person, southernbelle.
> I am not, unfortunately, the happy owner of the Thela.
> Ludmilla is...






southernbelle43 said:


> Whoops. My bad and I remember now,  it is her suede one.


I answered nevertheless. 
As I am happy to bag talk.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4672827
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday to all!
> Today, I am taking out my no name Italian bag.


Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday one and all!
> As 5 Hermit crabs, 3 indoor and one outdoor cat weren’t enough: may I present Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672989


Hello Bella!
Where do you come from?
(I thought you had 5 cats? One went with DD, right?)


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday one and all!
> As 5 Hermit crabs, 3 indoor and one outdoor cat weren’t enough: may I present Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672989


Awww!!  She’s so cute!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That is an awesome looking bag and the perfect color!





Murphy47 said:


> One of my favs!





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely!


Thank you ladies!
It's one of my cheapest bags...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Happy Sunday one and all!
> As 5 Hermit crabs, 3 indoor and one outdoor cat weren’t enough: may I present Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4672989


Bella, I love you!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello Bella!
> Where do you come from?
> (I thought you had 5 cats? One went with DD, right?)



D has the two male cats in New Orleans as the one she took with her was “lonely”


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies... I am taking out an oldie but goodie today.
My Barbara Rihl nylon bag...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4673800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies... I am taking out an oldie but goodie today.
> My Barbara Rihl nylon bag...


Nice to see that bag again!
I was wearing oak Lexy to the pharmacy today. Tried to take a pic, but camera of mobile was acting up.


----------



## Tomsmom

Decided to take out the Frye, back in my LP for laptop and lunch


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4673800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies... I am taking out an oldie but goodie today.
> My Barbara Rihl nylon bag...





Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4673800
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ladies... I am taking out an oldie but goodie today.
> My Barbara Rihl nylon bag...



such a great pic and love the bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nice to see that bag again!
> I was wearing oak Lexy to the pharmacy today. Tried to take a pic, but camera of mobile was acting up.





Tomsmom said:


> Decided to take out the Frye, back in my LP for laptop and lunch
> 
> View attachment 4673859





Tomsmom said:


> such a great pic and love the bag!



I can see that everyone is giving their  oldies a chance this morning...


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Decided to take out the Frye, back in my LP for laptop and lunch
> 
> View attachment 4673859


What a beautiful bag. Plain simple just the right amount of slouch. I love it.


----------



## Mariapia

A three or four year old bag today...
My red Catherine Parra.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4674512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three or four year old bag today...
> My red Catherine Parra.


Gorgeous! Doesn’t look a day over new


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4674512
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A three or four year old bag today...
> My red Catherine Parra.


Beautiful!
I am with my Theia and large Bilberry LC bag. Waiting for the train back to the city.

Almost had an accident with an old lamp of my parents today. Lets put it this way: there was a flash of light, some smoke and my left forefinger is slightly burned. But, I am well.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful!
> I am with my Theia and large Bilberry LC bag. Waiting for the train back to the city.
> 
> Almost had an accident with an old lamp of my parents today. Lets put it this way: there was a flash of light, some smoke and my left forefinger is slightly burned. But, I am well.


Whoa, that sounds like a potentially serious accident.  Glad you are not hurt any worse.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful!
> I am with my Theia and large Bilberry LC bag. Waiting for the train back to the city.
> 
> Almost had an accident with an old lamp of my parents today. Lets put it this way: there was a flash of light, some smoke and my left forefinger is slightly burned. But, I am well.



oh Jeez!!  I hope you aren’t hurt too badly !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful!
> I am with my Theia and large Bilberry LC bag. Waiting for the train back to the city.
> 
> Almost had an accident with an old lamp of my parents today. Lets put it this way: there was a flash of light, some smoke and my left forefinger is slightly burned. But, I am well.


Oh dear! Same thing happened to me with a hairdryer... 
Glad you are well.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Whoa, that sounds like a potentially serious accident.  Glad you are not hurt any worse.


Yes. I was lucky as I was holding the plastic parts of the cable and not the wires.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> oh Jeez!!  I hope you aren’t hurt too badly !





Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Same thing happened to me with a hairdryer...
> Glad you are well.



Yes! I am well and at the office.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. I was lucky as I was holding the plastic parts of the cable and not the wires.


Same. Fortunately , though I was in the bathroom there was no water anywhere.
My hairdryer had cost around €100, was only a few  years old. 
I bought another one for 20... and, knock on wood, I haven't had any problem since.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same. Fortunately , though I was in the bathroom there was no water anywhere.
> My hairdryer had cost around €100, was only a few  years old.
> I bought another one for 20... and, knock on wood, I haven't had any problem since.


Hairdryers are really - special. 
Some years ago one exploded right in the hands of one of my sister's friends.
She was lucky that her hair was not set on fire.

You and me both had a guardian angel around!


----------



## Tomsmom

Such scary accidents!  So glad you both escaped serious injury!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hairdryers are really - special.
> Some years ago one exploded right in the hands of one of my sister's friends.
> She was lucky that her hair was not set on fire.
> 
> You and me both had a guardian angel around!


Let's hope our angels are still around.
Here everyone is talking about the coronavirus ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Let's hope our angels are still around.
> Here everyone is talking about the coronavirus ...


Good grief. Yes.
Do not get me started about that. I guess Germany is the next hotspot in EU after Italy.
Our government completely lacks any awareness and treats the whole thing as not so serious.
Sigh. Do not tell anyone, but I am going to buy food and toilet articles for hoarding today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. Yes.
> Do not get me started about that. I guess Germany is the next hotspot in EU after Italy.
> Our government completely lacks any awareness and treats the whole thing as not so serious.
> Sigh. Do not tell anyone, but I am going to buy food and toilet articles for hoarding today.


I don't live far from Italy...
This morning a waiter I know told me a lady had just phoned  his restaurant to cancel her lunch reservation.
" You have lots of Italian clients... I prefer to stay away from your place" she said.
My neighbour told me she wasn't scared but tried to find a mask yesterday and renounced at the last minute...
Personally, as a notorious hypochondriac, I am terrified..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don't live far from Italy...
> This morning a waiter I know told me a lady had just phoned  his restaurant to cancel her lunch reservation.
> " You have lots of Italian clients... I prefer to stay away from your place" she said.
> My neighbour told me she wasn't scared but tried to find a mask yesterday and renounced at the last minute...
> Personally, as a notorious hypochondriac, I am terrified..


I understand. IMHO this virus is creepy. On the other hand I fear that there is not much to do to avoid it.
One of my former coworkers was last weekend at the hotel in Austria where the receptionist was tested positive.
One of my coworkers here is going to the gym with someone who works at the firm that had the first sick people 2 weeks ago.
It is already pretty close.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I understand. IMHO this virus is creepy. On the other hand I fear that there is not much to do to avoid it.
> One of my former coworkers was last weekend at the hotel in Austria where the receptionist was tested positive.
> One of my coworkers here is going to the gym with someone who works at the firm that had the first sick people 2 weeks ago.
> It is already pretty close.


What scares me the most is that quarantine thing....
Has your former colleague seen a doctor? 
What about your coworker?
Here, they would have to be stuck at home for 14 days even without any corona virus symptoms.


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh man the Corona virus is all they were talking about this morning in one of the classrooms I have students in.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What scares me the most is that quarantine thing....
> Has your former colleague seen a doctor?
> What about your coworker?
> Here, they would have to be stuck at home for 14 days even without any corona virus symptoms.


German authorities are acting very slowly. They might start to accept that there is a highly contagious virus around as soon as a politician gets sick.
My former coworker has not seen a doctor, because she is not seen as a potential patient.
Same with my actual coworker. So no, they are not at home.
Both have no symptoms so far.
Our whole health care system is not prepared for any of this. But, no one admits it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh man the Corona virus is all they were talking about this morning in one of the classrooms I have students in.


Ha! I can totally believe it.
I am going to the drug store after work today to stock up on toilet paper and stuff.
I fear hoarding shoppers as soon as the situation gets worse and I do not want to run out of "life saving" stuff.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> German authorities are acting very slowly. They might start to accept that there is a highly contagious virus around as soon as a politician gets sick.
> My former coworker has not seen a doctor, because she is not seen as a potential patient.
> Same with my actual coworker. So no, they are not at home.
> Both have no symptoms so far.
> Our whole health care system is not prepared for any of this. But, no one admits it.



I think no health system is ready if things get worse, unfortunately.
It would mean thousands of infected people everywhere.
Let's hope the virus will soon stop its circulation or that the doctors will try new medicines ( a cocktail of old ones as I have read somewhere).
Let's keep our toes and fingers crossed!
About toiletries, I can tell you it's already  very difficult to find the special handcleaning lotion in supermarkets and pharmacies...


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning ladies! 
Sadly the coronavirus is all over the news here also. Some colleges are recalling their study abroad students. 
I think stocking up on some items is important but I’m not too worried  
This may be a “new” virus but it’s not as deadly to well nourished folks as your average yearly flu. 
I am taking normal flu season precautions: extra meds, masks, ( try the hardware store) bottled water, soup. 
Things coming out of China may be in short supply so I’m sourcing local even more than usual. 
Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## Narnanz

Im in Italy in three weeks for the 20 year dreamed of trip. First time in Europe. Travel agent who is also my cousin says Im still traveling but Im getting more anxious as I go about getting things done. I think the tour might be altered a bit but otherwise we shall see.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> Sadly the coronavirus is all over the news here also. Some colleges are recalling their study abroad students.
> I think stocking up on some items is important but I’m not too worried
> This may be a “new” virus but it’s not as deadly to well nourished folks as your average yearly flu.
> I am taking normal flu season precautions: extra meds, masks, ( try the hardware store) bottled water, soup.
> Things coming out of China may be in short supply so I’m sourcing local even more than usual.
> Stay healthy everyone!


After working many years in Infection Control as an RN, I agree with you.  This is a mutation (viruses mutate all the time) and right now  there are some unknowns about it.  But there is no reason to panic.  Wash your hands, stay away from anyone with any cold symptoms, eat healthy, drink liquids, take your vitamins, i.e.,  routine things we should be doing daily to stay well. I am more at risk because I am older, but I am not any more afraid of this than influenza.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> After working many years in Infection Control as an RN, I agree with you.  This is a mutation (viruses mutate all the time) and right now  there are some unknowns about it.  But there is no reason to panic.  Wash your hands, stay away from anyone with any cold symptoms, eat healthy, drink liquids, take your vitamins, i.e.,  routine things we should be doing daily to stay well. I am more at risk because I am older, but I am not any more afraid of this than influenza.


I agree with vigilant hand washing and keeping yourself as healthy as you can be. 

Southern belle, I’m an RN


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Im in Italy in three weeks for the 20 year dreamed of trip. First time in Europe. Travel agent who is also my cousin says Im still traveling but Im getting more anxious as I go about getting things done. I think the tour might be altered a bit but otherwise we shall see.



I think with reasonable precautions you will have a great time!


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> After working many years in Infection Control as an RN, I agree with you.  This is a mutation (viruses mutate all the time) and right now  there are some unknowns about it.  But there is no reason to panic.  Wash your hands, stay away from anyone with any cold symptoms, eat healthy, drink liquids, take your vitamins, i.e.,  routine things we should be doing daily to stay well. I am more at risk because I am older, but I am not any more afraid of this than influenza.



Couldn’t agree more!


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> After working many years in Infection Control as an RN, I agree with you.  This is a mutation (viruses mutate all the time) and right now  there are some unknowns about it.  But there is no reason to panic.  Wash your hands, stay away from anyone with any cold symptoms, eat healthy, drink liquids, take your vitamins, i.e.,  routine things we should be doing daily to stay well. I am more at risk because I am older, but I am not any more afraid of this than influenza.





Tomsmom said:


> I agree with vigilant hand washing and keeping yourself as healthy as you can be.
> 
> Southern belle, I’m an RN


Doctors are on television 24/7 and all of them insist on hand washing. 
They also say that we should avoid touching our faces, something we all do a thousand times a day.
I think our lovely nurse friends here will agree.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Doctors are on television 24/7 and all of them insist on hand washing.
> They also say that we should avoid touching our faces, something we all do a thousand times a day.
> I think our lovely nurse friends here will agree.


 I used to hold education classes and before people came in I would sprinkle this invisible powder on the desks.  At the end of the session I would bring out a black light which illuminated the powder and show everyone where they had put their hands in the last hour.  Faces, eyes, noses, ears, handbags, clothes, hair...everywhere!  Also, I was on the forefront of Infection Control (I am aging myself) and I fought tooth and nail for over 15 years to get docs to wash their hands between patients. It was the most frustrating job I have ever had.  Thanks be to GOD, it is finally the accepted practice now for most people.  Maybe that is why I went into law!!


----------



## Narnanz

southernbelle43 said:


> I used to hold education classes and before people came in I would sprinkle this invisible powder on the desks.  At the end of the session I would bring out a black light which illuminated the powder and show everyone where they had put their hands in the last hour.  Faces, eyes, noses, ears, handbags, clothes, hair...everywhere!  Also, I was on the forefront of Infection Control (I am aging myself) and I fought tooth and nail for over 15 years to get docs to wash their hands between patients. It was the most frustrating job I have ever had.  Thanks be to GOD, it is finally the accepted practice now for most people.  Maybe that is why I went into law!!


Unsung Hero!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Narnanz said:


> Unsung Hero!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!!  The students have a half day,  but we can’t leave until 3.


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> I think with reasonable precautions you will have a great time!


Currently trying to find hand sanitizer...will ask the boss if he can order some for me.  Plus does anyone make sanitizing wipes?


----------



## southernbelle43

When I worked in Infection Control (17 years) in the hospital we only used sanitizers when soap and water were not available.  The alcohol will not work well in the presence of soil on the hands. So thoroughly washing your hands is preferable. BTW, do use some lotion on your hands if you wash a lot.  Chapped and broken skin is very hard to disinfect, so keep your skin in good condition. And that is my lecture for the day, lol.  Back to the fun subject, BAGS.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> Currently trying to find hand sanitizer...will ask the boss if he can order some for me.  Plus does anyone make sanitizing wipes?



Purell, Lysol, Handi-wipes


----------



## Tomsmom

I left work early .  On to the manicure!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I left work early .  On to the manicure!



Always a good start to the weekend!


----------



## Murphy47

Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend so far! 
Hubbie has been home all day to share in doggie duties. It’s like having a four legged toddler. Working hard to get her in a schedule that works for all of us. 
Haven’t seen any bag porn all day. 
Still carrying floral Coach tote.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend so far!
> Hubbie has been home all day to share in doggie duties. It’s like having a four legged toddler. Working hard to get her in a schedule that works for all of us.
> Haven’t seen any bag porn all day.
> Still carrying floral Coach tote.


How old is Bella?
My brother has a young dog, too. And he is quite some work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday all!
Slow weekend so far. Weather is cold and wet, so I stay indoors.
Maybe I am doing some laundry in the afternoon.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
It's raining this morning ...
Going out to buy magazines... and then coming back home to wash my hands ( please don't laugh) and then going out again.. 
You can see I will be very busy..


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend so far!
> Hubbie has been home all day to share in doggie duties. It’s like having a four legged toddler. Working hard to get her in a schedule that works for all of us.
> Haven’t seen any bag porn all day.
> Still carrying floral Coach tote.



oh jeez dogs can really be a lot of work!

Happy Sunday!  I’m off to church then I really need to get cracking on statistics, I’ve been too preoccupied with thrifting and watching television.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> How old is Bella?
> My brother has a young dog, too. And he is quite some work.



Maybe 3 years old? They don’t know as she is a rescue that came from another shelter. 
She’ll be fine once she settles in I’m sure.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> It's raining this morning ...
> Going out to buy magazines... and then coming back home to wash my hands ( please don't laugh) and then going out again..
> You can see I will be very busy..



Boo on rain. But it keeps folks indoors and their germs with them! Enjoy your day.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> oh jeez dogs can really be a lot of work!
> 
> Happy Sunday!  I’m off to church then I really need to get cracking on statistics, I’ve been too preoccupied with thrifting and watching television.



Thrifting is addictive! Have a great day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Thrifting is addictive! Have a great day.


I’m totally hooked on thrifting !  The Sal Val is my happy place lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> It's raining this morning ...
> Going out to buy magazines... and then coming back home to wash my hands ( please don't laugh) and then going out again..
> You can see I will be very busy..


Ha! Do not worry.
I am washing my hands, too. And I have bought much more food (tins) than usual. 



Tomsmom said:


> oh jeez dogs can really be a lot of work!
> 
> Happy Sunday!  I’m off to church then I really need to get cracking on statistics, I’ve been too preoccupied with thrifting and watching television.


Sounds like a lovely Sunday. 


Murphy47 said:


> Maybe 3 years old? They don’t know as she is a rescue that came from another shelter.
> She’ll be fine once she settles in I’m sure.


I thought Bella might be younger. Three is a good age. She will settle in, soon. How do the cats like her?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Do not worry.
> I am washing my hands, too. And I have bought much more food (tins) than usual.
> 
> 
> Sounds like a lovely Sunday.
> 
> I thought Bella might be younger. Three is a good age. She will settle in, soon. How do the cats like her?



Cats doing well with her. The biggest on is soooo anxious to play but Bella’s not up for it yet. 
As far as age it seems ALL dogs in shelters come in three ages: puppy, 3 year old, and mature. So it’s anyone’s guess how old she really is.


----------



## Tomsmom

The Fendi spy is loaded and ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> The Fendi spy is loaded and ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow!



I always loved the bag. How about a practical review tomorrow?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I always loved the bag. How about a practical review tomorrow?


The flap is a little heavy but the opening is surprisingly easy to get things in and out of. I think there’s a breaking in period where you just have to get used to the bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

AM photo, LP in the background


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> AM photo, LP in the background
> View attachment 4679392


Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cats doing well with her. The biggest on is soooo anxious to play but Bella’s not up for it yet.
> As far as age it seems ALL dogs in shelters come in three ages: puppy, 3 year old, and mature. So it’s anyone’s guess how old she really is.


Hehehe. It is the same around here.
Glad doggie is doing well!


Tomsmom said:


> The Fendi spy is loaded and ready for the maiden voyage tomorrow!



We need a pic of course!



Murphy47 said:


> I always loved the bag. How about a practical review tomorrow?



And I second this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> AM photo, LP in the background
> View attachment 4679392


Ha! Should have read the whole thread before posting. 
This bag looks really pretty. 
Can you carry it over your shoulder or is it handheld only?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Should have read the whole thread before posting.
> This bag looks really pretty.
> Can you carry it over your shoulder or is it handheld only?


Hand/crook of arm held. Definitely not shoulder .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hand/crook of arm held. Definitely not shoulder .


Thanks. Thought so.


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Choc today.


----------



## IntheOcean

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4680327


What a deep, saturated brown!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Choc today.
> View attachment 4680327


One of my all time favorite bags on here, as you know!!


----------



## Ludmilla

IntheOcean said:


> What a deep, saturated brown!





southernbelle43 said:


> One of my all time favorite bags on here, as you know!!



Thank you!! 
One of my favorite bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
Yesterday afternoon, I walked past a small bag shop . 
I saw a nice blue bag in the window and went into the shop.
As soon as I got in, I heard the owner coughing like mad.
He said I didn't need to worry, he was simply allergic to something in the air.
No need to tell you I answered I was in a hurry and walked out as fast as I could.
I am getting paranoid..


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Yesterday afternoon, I walked past a small bag shop .
> I saw a nice blue bag in the window and went into the shop.
> As soon as I got in, I heard the owner coughing like mad.
> He said I didn't need to worry, he was simply allergic to something in the air.
> No need to tell you I answered I was in a hurry and walked out as fast as I could.
> I am getting paranoid..



It’s easy to do. Better safe than sorry! 
I feel like a walking germaphobe whenever I leave the house these days. 
I have to go to a doctor’s appointment this morning (just a check up) and I’m debating wearing gloves like the Queen of England.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> It’s easy to do. Better safe than sorry!
> I feel like a walking germaphobe whenever I leave the house these days.
> I have to go to a doctor’s appointment this morning (just a check up) and I’m debating wearing gloves like the Queen of England.


The doctor might be a germaphobe too, Murphy.
I think everyone is at the moment.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The doctor might be a germaphobe too, Murphy.
> I think everyone is at the moment.



Prolly true. Of course in the waiting room is some woman with her germs coughing kid. Not sure why there kids at the OB-GYN


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Yesterday afternoon, I walked past a small bag shop .
> I saw a nice blue bag in the window and went into the shop.
> As soon as I got in, I heard the owner coughing like mad.
> He said I didn't need to worry, he was simply allergic to something in the air.
> No need to tell you I answered I was in a hurry and walked out as fast as I could.
> I am getting paranoid..





Murphy47 said:


> It’s easy to do. Better safe than sorry!
> I feel like a walking germaphobe whenever I leave the house these days.
> I have to go to a doctor’s appointment this morning (just a check up) and I’m debating wearing gloves like the Queen of England.





Mariapia said:


> The doctor might be a germaphobe too, Murphy.
> I think everyone is at the moment.





Murphy47 said:


> Prolly true. Of course in the waiting room is some woman with her germs coughing kid. Not sure why there kids at the OB-GYN



i totally understand you both.
As I am commuting on the underground every day I see so much nasty stuff. People coughing without taking care ... 

Nevertheless it is Marcilla today.


@Murphy47 hope check-up went well!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> i totally understand you both.
> As I am commuting on the underground every day I see so much nasty stuff. People coughing without taking care ...
> 
> Nevertheless it is Marcilla today.
> View attachment 4683105
> 
> @Murphy47 hope check-up went well!


We are all in the same boat.....
Let's try to remain cool. Easier said than done, I know.
Marcie is  always an excellent choice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> i totally understand you both.
> As I am commuting on the underground every day I see so much nasty stuff. People coughing without taking care ...
> 
> Nevertheless it is Marcilla today.
> View attachment 4683105
> 
> @Murphy47 hope check-up went well!



Love this bag!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> i totally understand you both.
> As I am commuting on the underground every day I see so much nasty stuff. People coughing without taking care ...
> 
> Nevertheless it is Marcilla today.
> View attachment 4683105
> 
> @Murphy47 hope check-up went well!



I have a spot that is being monitored. All fine for now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this bag!


Thank you!


Murphy47 said:


> I have a spot that is being monitored. All fine for now.


Thank God everything is fine!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I have a spot that is being monitored. All fine for now.


Whew!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone what are you all up to?
Medium Marcie and I did a little wool shopping.


----------



## Tomsmom

Went grocery shopping this morning then miss13 and I went to the Sal Val, my usual Saturday schedule


----------



## Murphy47

Sunny but chilly Saturday here. Looking forward to a quiet night at home.


----------



## Murphy47

Hello everyone. Hope a good weekend was had by all. 
Lots of errands and housework. Not very fun but productive.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Went grocery shopping this morning then miss13 and I went to the Sal Val, my usual Saturday schedule


This is a nice schedule!


Murphy47 said:


> Hello everyone. Hope a good weekend was had by all.
> Lots of errands and housework. Not very fun but productive.


I had a somewhat lazy weekend. Today I am not feeling overly well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> This is a nice schedule!
> 
> I had a somewhat lazy weekend. Today I am not feeling overly well.


Oh no feel better!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed out of the spy for a coach, still carrying my laptop in the LP.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This is a nice schedule!
> 
> I had a somewhat lazy weekend. Today I am not feeling overly well.



Boo on that. 
Hugs and kisses for a quick recovery.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is a nice schedule!
> 
> I had a somewhat lazy weekend. Today I am not feeling overly well.


After a lazy weekend, I think going back to work rarely makes us feel better..
How are you this afternoon, Ludmilla?


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Changed out of the spy for a coach, still carrying my laptop in the LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686020


That is a really pretty Coach!  Sort of a mix of Celene and a Birkin, lol.  What style is it?


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> That is a really pretty Coach!  Sort of a mix of Celene and a Birkin, lol.  What style is it?


I think it’s the swagger


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I think it’s the swagger



It’s a double swagger I believe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It’s a double swagger I believe.


I just googled and you’re right!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I just googled and you’re right!


Thanks.


----------



## Murphy47

My new phone wallpaper


----------



## southernbelle43

Where do you buy one of those?


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> Where do you buy one of those?



This months British GQ has the interview and several pics of this sort so I’ve heard.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> This months British GQ has the interview and several pics of this sort so I’ve heard.


 I meant him, not the magazine, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My new phone wallpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686608


oooooooh!
This was exactly what I needed!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
Cold and rain today. Excellent weather for spreading unpleasant stuff. 
I am really ready for spring now.
Still feeling a bit dizzy and throat is itching a bit. Sigh.
Yes, definitely time for spring.
Stay healthy everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

I am waiting for Spring too....
Remember that's when I wil allow myself to buy a new bag
But.... between the Italian coughing gentleman, the bag store that closed a week ago and the Corona virus...I think I will have to wait for year 2021...


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> I meant him, not the magazine, lol.



I know. Sadly I don’t think Mrs C is going to let him go any time soon.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am waiting for Spring too....
> Remember that's when I wil allow myself to buy a new bag
> But.... between the Italian coughing gentleman, the bag store that closed a week ago and the Corona virus...I think I will have to wait for year 2021...



This is not a state of satisfaction. Boo on epidemics. Boo on sick people going out in public. 
If you find a new bag, just hang/sit it somewhere out of the way for a few days till the germs die. 
A pesky virus shouldn’t stand in the way of supporting the economy. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> This is not a state of satisfaction. Boo on epidemics. Boo on sick people going out in public.
> If you find a new bag, just hang/sit it somewhere out of the way for a few days till the germs die.
> A pesky virus shouldn’t stand in the way of supporting the economy. Lol.


The main difficulty at the moment... is to find a bag in my home town....


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I know. Sadly I don’t think Mrs C is going to let him go any time soon.


And boo on Mrs C!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am waiting for Spring too....
> Remember that's when I wil allow myself to buy a new bag
> But.... between the Italian coughing gentleman, the bag store that closed a week ago and the Corona virus...I think I will have to wait for year 2021...


I totally understand this.
How is France doing? We get news from Italy. But not really about France.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I totally understand this.
> How is France doing? We get news from Italy. But not really about France.


Today, at 3pm , they said there are about 1,650 infected people and 30 deaths.
Our President said it's only the beginning. 
I hope we won't follow Italy's example..
What about Germany?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> And boo on Mrs C!!!



Agreed. Bag ninjas? Lol


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Today, at 3pm , they said there are about 1,650 infected people and 30 deaths.
> Our President said it's only the beginning.
> I hope we won't follow Italy's example..
> What about Germany?



If feel sad for the families of the 30 people who died, but as a whole we are way below annual influenza related deaths. 
This virus exists in some form in most countries already. 
It’s especially hard on the elderly (doesn’t scare my mom) and those with asthma, diabetes or lung problems. 
My oncologist says unless you have health problems already or are malnourished it is not a real danger. I was told to relax, take naps and just use common sense. And wash my hands.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> If feel sad for the families of the 30 people who died, but as a whole we are way below annual influenza related deaths.
> This virus exists in some form in most countries already.
> It’s especially hard on the elderly (doesn’t scare my mom) and those with asthma, diabetes or lung problems.
> My oncologist says unless you have health problems already or are malnourished it is not a real danger. I was told to relax, take naps and just use common sense. And wash my hands.


A wise physician. I believe this is the first case of social media info-demics causing the panic.  When are people ever going to learn that you cannot trust social media for heavens sake. I get so frustrated I could scream!!


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> A wise physician. I believe this is the first case of social media info-demics causing the panic.  When are people ever going to learn that you cannot trust social media for heavens sake. I get so frustrated I could scream!!



So very true! I have been watching HGTV a lot coz I can’t stand anymore commercials for politicians or updates on the virus.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Agreed. Bag ninjas? Lol


Are they for men, too? 
Good to know!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine and spring weather today.
Yay! After rain and cold winds yesterday this is really an improvement. 
Used Marcie today, but unfortunately no pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today, at 3pm , they said there are about 1,650 infected people and 30 deaths.
> Our President said it's only the beginning.
> I hope we won't follow Italy's example..
> What about Germany?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Are they for men, too?
> Good to know!



If not they should be [emoji41]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> If not they should be [emoji41]


Hehe. Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Due to health related reasons we are doing a video conference today. (Guess there will be many more during the next weeks/months.)
Miss Choc is keeping me company while I am waiting for the coffee getting ready.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Due to health related reasons we are doing a video conference today. (Guess there will be many more during the next weeks/months.)
> Miss Choc is keeping me company while I am waiting for the coffee getting ready.
> View attachment 4688552



Most xlnt companion! Lots of video conferences going on. Should have bought Google stock


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Most xlnt companion! Lots of video conferences going on. Should have bought Google stock


Ha! You can still buy stock now - prices are very low at the moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

A lot of students are absent because of unfounded rumors started by people who are being rediculous


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Due to health related reasons we are doing a video conference today. (Guess there will be many more during the next weeks/months.)
> Miss Choc is keeping me company while I am waiting for the coffee getting ready.
> View attachment 4688552


And she is a lovlely companion.  My chocolate never lets me down.


----------



## southernbelle43

southernbelle43 said:


> And she is a lovlely companion.  My chocolate never lets me down.


Ludmilla, LOL every time you post a picture of your bag it makes me get up and go swap into mine.  I am a sheep.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! You can still buy stock now - prices are very low at the moment.



Hubbie is bugging me to. 
Might conflict with bag funds. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Ludmilla, LOL every time you post a picture of your bag it makes me get up and go swap into mine.  I am a sheep.



This is the exact reason why I post mine. 
Your Theia is lovely, too. And you should wear her really often.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie is bugging me to.
> Might conflict with bag funds. Lol.


Just think about the bags you can buy as soon as the stock market is going up again.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Just think about the bags you can buy as soon as the stock market is going up again.



So true! We may yet do so!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I agree with vigilant hand washing and keeping yourself as healthy as you can be.
> 
> Southern belle, I’m an RN


Just saw this, fellow RN.  I became an attorney later in life, but I never thought of myself as a lawyer, always an RN with a law degree.  I am RN down to the DNA.


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> Just saw this, fellow RN.  I became an attorney later in life, but I never thought of myself as a lawyer, always an RN with a law degree.  I am RN down to the DNA.



Is it your professional opinion that chocolate is therapeutic? Lol


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Is it your professional opinion that chocolate is therapeutic? Lol


Having been in the medical profession and around doctors in my family for xxxxxx years, I feel confident in saying that  not only is it therapeutic, it will grow hair.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Having been in the medical profession and around doctors in my family for xxxxxx years, I feel confident in saying that  not only is it therapeutic, it will grow hair.


It is definitely a miracle worker!!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Having been in the medical profession and around doctors in my family for xxxxxx years, I feel confident in saying that  not only is it therapeutic, it will grow hair.


I must not be eating enough chocolate!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Having been in the medical profession and around doctors in my family for xxxxxx years, I feel confident in saying that  *not only is it therapeutic, it will grow hair*.


I am happy to hear this!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag porn of the day ...


----------



## Tomsmom

That’s such a rich color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag porn of the day ...
> View attachment 4689298


I meant this bag had a rich color


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That’s such a rich color!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I meant this bag had a rich color


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
It is Saturday! I hope everyone has nice plans. I will probably not leave the house. There is laundry to do.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> It is Saturday! I hope everyone has nice plans. I will probably not leave the house. There is laundry to do.



Why is there always laundry? Seems wrong somehow. 
I get to walk dog in rain. Fun. 
Prolly staying home. Bag porn on the computer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Why is there always laundry? Seems wrong somehow.
> I get to walk dog in rain. Fun.
> Prolly staying home. Bag porn on the computer.


I don‘t know. Because we do not run around naked. 
Dog walk in rain is no fun. I might do a little stroll later.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I don‘t know. Because we do not run around naked.
> Dog walk in rain is no fun. I might do a little stroll later.


I agree :  dog walk in the rain is no fun....
Anyway, with or without a dog, I hate rainy days..
But you already know...


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I don‘t know. Because we do not run around naked.
> Dog walk in rain is no fun. I might do a little stroll later.



While running around naked sounds fine on laundry day, there are many folks I do NOT want to see without clothes.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I agree :  dog walk in the rain is no fun....
> Anyway, with or without a dog, I hate rainy days..
> But you already know...



There are so many rainy days in winter by this point I think we are all OVER it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I agree :  dog walk in the rain is no fun....
> Anyway, with or without a dog, I hate rainy days..
> But you already know...


Good to see you! 
Normally I am not a huge fan of sun, but at the moment I cannot wait for it.


Murphy47 said:


> While running around naked sounds fine on laundry day, there are many folks I do NOT want to see without clothes.


Nor do I.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Trying to be “normal” during the corona madness. Went thrifting today with miss13. It was half off everything so yay!!  I didn’t score any bags this time but did pretty well with clothing.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Good to see you!
> Normally I am not a huge fan of sun, but at the moment I cannot wait for it.
> 
> Nor do I.



Sun is a good thing as this point. 
There is a belief the UV rays will kill the lure in layer in the virus. 
Soon as the sun comes out I’m opening the shades and windows!


----------



## Ludmilla

Excellent spring weather on my part of the island. Did a walk, but without a bag. I have the strong feeling that this was one of the last walks for a while.
Schools, kindergardens, museums are closing tomorrow for 5 weeks. Tomorrow I will also have to check with my boss, if I can do homeoffice. Maybe I am able to leave the city and work from the country. All in all strange situation.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Excellent spring weather on my part of the island. Did a walk, but without a bag. I have the strong feeling that this was one of the last walks for a while.
> Schools, kindergardens, museums are closing tomorrow for 5 weeks. Tomorrow I will also have to check with my boss, if I can do homeoffice. Maybe I am able to leave the city and work from the country. All in all strange situation.



It is a weird time! 
The best part would be a long visit in the country! 
Hubbie got home from work and I have all his stuff in the garage so as not to spread germs. 
Why do emergencies always mean more work for women?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Excellent spring weather on my part of the island. Did a walk, but without a bag. I have the strong feeling that this was one of the last walks for a while.
> Schools, kindergardens, museums are closing tomorrow for 5 weeks. Tomorrow I will also have to check with my boss, if I can do homeoffice. Maybe I am able to leave the city and work from the country. All in all strange situation.


On the upside I hope you can work from the country.  

Schools here are still open, public schools that is. Miss 13 found out that a student in her school tested positive, I’ll send her tomorrow and play it by ear, if there aren’t many other students I may keep her home. We shall see.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> On the upside I hope you can work from the country.
> 
> Schools here are still open, public schools that is. Miss 13 found out that a student in her school tested positive, I’ll send her tomorrow and play it by ear, if there aren’t many other students I may keep her home. We shall see.



Keep us posted. 
I think it’s important to keep in contact with out friends and family during this time. 
I can’t imagine how hard it must have been on folks before the internet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It is a weird time!
> The best part would be a long visit in the country!
> Hubbie got home from work and I have all his stuff in the garage so as not to spread germs.
> Why do emergencies always mean more work for women?


Because men are active playing being important.


Tomsmom said:


> On the upside I hope you can work from the country.
> 
> Schools here are still open, public schools that is. Miss 13 found out that a student in her school tested positive, I’ll send her tomorrow and play it by ear, if there aren’t many other students I may keep her home. We shall see.


It is difficult when there are no strict rules for everyone. Because you never know what to do.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Keep us posted.
> I think it’s important to keep in contact with out friends and family during this time.
> I can’t imagine how hard it must have been on folks before the internet.


Absolutely. Sometimes it is better not to hear too much.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Because men are active playing being important.
> 
> It is difficult when there are no strict rules for everyone. Because you never know what to do.


Exactly!


----------



## Tomsmom

Soooo it looks like NYC schools will be closed “early this week”. Not sure what that means at this moment. I am keeping Miss 13 home.


----------



## Tomsmom

They just announced NYC schools are closed until April 20


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> They just announced NYC schools are closed until April 20



One less thing to worry about. 
I’ve had problems staying logged in here today. 
If we all can’t communicate for whatever reason, please know I will still be here and back online as soon as problems clear up! 
Be safe and healthy everyone.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Excellent spring weather on my part of the island. Did a walk, but without a bag. I have the strong feeling that this was one of the last walks for a while.
> Schools, kindergardens, museums are closing tomorrow for 5 weeks. Tomorrow I will also have to check with my boss, if I can do homeoffice. Maybe I am able to leave the city and work from the country. All in all strange situation.


----------



## Ludmilla

all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Huge virtual hugs my islander friends!!  

The girls had a big breakfast this morning since they are all home. I’m procrastinating doing my statistic school work so I vacuumed my car. How is everyone?


----------



## Ludmilla

Yay! I am not relevant for the system and am on my way to the country right now.

(Now I am worrying about my poor bags that I left behind.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Which is stupid. But I feel this emergency situation will take longer than 2 weeks and I have no idea when I return to my flat.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! I am not relevant for the system and am on my way to the country right now.
> 
> (Now I am worrying about my poor bags that I left behind.)


Wonderful, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla!


Yes. Speedy is the bag I took with me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Which is stupid. But I feel this emergency situation will take longer than 2 weeks and I have no idea when I return to my flat.


As soon as you are home, life will be easier.
On French television we saw lots of people leaving Paris to go back to their home town.
One of them said " at least I will have more space than in my 20 square meter studio flat! 
A French specialist is saying we don't know how long the situation will last. 
6 weeks, 3 months..?
Anyway, all that matters is safety .


----------



## Ludmilla

Now I think I should have taken my MM Theia bag with me - this is the moment when I went officially crazy. 
I hope everything is back to normal soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As soon as you are home, life will be easier.
> On French television we saw lots of people leaving Paris to go back to their home town.
> One of them said " at least I will have more space than in my 20 square meter studio flat!
> A French specialist is saying we don't know how long the situation will last.
> 6 weeks, 3 months..?
> Anyway, all that matters is safety .


This is soo true!
I think I am stressing about my bags, because work has been so spooky today. 

I am so happy that I can go to the country. Where we have a garden and a balcony. I would have gone mad in my tiny flat.


----------



## Tomsmom

Nurses have to report to their schools Tuesday through Thursday to call parents to pick up their child’s medications or supplies. I don’t know if we will be out past April 20,


----------



## Tomsmom

Debating on changing out of the swagger...decisions...


----------



## Tomsmom

And it’s the Rogue!  Waiting to go into work.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!
The whole country is on lock down .
Supposedly for two weeks but we know it will last a lot longer.
If we have to go out, we must carry a document which strictly indicates why we are not home:
I am going to buy food
I am going to the pharmacy/ doctor's 
I am walking my dog...
The Police will ask for it and if we don't have it... we'll be fined ( first 38€ , second 135... third ... we might spend a little time at the police station..)


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> The whole country is on lock down .
> Supposedly for two weeks but we know it will last a lot longer.
> If we have to go out, we must carry a document which strictly indicates why we are not home:
> I am going to buy food
> I am going to the pharmacy/ doctor's
> I am walking my dog...
> The Police will ask for it and if we don't have it... we'll be fined ( first 38€ , second 135... third ... we might spend a little time at the police station..)



Sounds extreme. But judging by the amount of folks in bars and restaurants this past weekend, probably necessary.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds extreme. But judging by the amount of folks in bars and restaurants this past weekend, probably necessary.


Absolutely , Murphy! 
Lots of people ( especially young ones but not only) didn't realise that virus was serious.
My own brother is one of them.
I saw him last Friday night and he still said that he didn't give a damn about the whole thing..


----------



## southernbelle43

It is my prayer that all of us will learn from this:
What is truly important...
Who is really important to me...
What can I do without...
What can I SHARE.

Hugs


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> The whole country is on lock down .
> Supposedly for two weeks but we know it will last a lot longer.
> If we have to go out, we must carry a document which strictly indicates why we are not home:
> I am going to buy food
> I am going to the pharmacy/ doctor's
> I am walking my dog...
> The Police will ask for it and if we don't have it... we'll be fined ( first 38€ , second 135... third ... we might spend a little time at the police station..)


Dump question: who is giving you a document that you need to buy food or walk your dog?  Are those things not pretty obvious?

For now we are not locked down like that. But, it is probably a matter of time. As people are now doing corona parties.


----------



## Narnanz

Something that might take our minds off this crisis for just a few moments.
Started a fun thread if anyone is interested. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...and-youngest-bags-in-your-collection.1025924/


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Something that might take our minds off this crisis for just a few moments.
> Started a fun thread if anyone is interested.
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads...and-youngest-bags-in-your-collection.1025924/


Great idea!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Dump question: who is giving you a document that you need to buy food or walk your dog?  Are those things not pretty obvious?
> 
> For now we are not locked down like that. But, it is probably a matter of time. As people are now doing corona parties.


The document has to be downloaded and printed.
You go out twice, you need two...
Yesterday afternoon,  I went for a walk around the block and the Police were there.
It's pretty disturbing to see the city is totally  empty.
I only met two ladies walking their dogs!
People that are having Corona parties are crazy.. 
Here you are not allowed to invite anyone to anything. 
No visitors.
Tough situation. But no choice...
Take care of yourself , Ludmilla


----------



## Tomsmom

Hello islanders!  Huge hugs all around !  I’m sitting at my school already called parents to pick up medications and supplies.


----------



## elvisfan4life

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> The whole country is on lock down .
> Supposedly for two weeks but we know it will last a lot longer.
> If we have to go out, we must carry a document which strictly indicates why we are not home:
> I am going to buy food
> I am going to the pharmacy/ doctor's
> I am walking my dog...
> The Police will ask for it and if we don't have it... we'll be fined ( first 38€ , second 135... third ... we might spend a little time at the police station..)


which country is this?


----------



## Mariapia

elvisfan4life said:


> which country is this?


France


----------



## Tomsmom

Received a call from my sons group home, there is a worker at my sons day program who tested positive for the virus. My son was at my house Sunday and gave me the sweetest hug and kiss goodbye...sigh. They are monitoring his temp twice a day and for other symptoms. I made sure we now have chocolate in the house. Priorities.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Received a call from my sons group home, there is a worker at my sons day program who tested positive for the virus. My son was at my house Sunday and gave me the sweetest hug and kiss goodbye...sigh. They are monitoring his temp twice a day and for other symptoms. I made sure we now have chocolate in the house. Priorities.


Take care, take your vitamins, drink lots of good fluids.  Hugs


----------



## Tomsmom

Update, the day program called and it wasn’t a staff member but another person who attends the program, not much contact with my son. Whew!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The document has to be downloaded and printed.
> You go out twice, you need two...
> Yesterday afternoon,  I went for a walk around the block and the Police were there.
> It's pretty disturbing to see the city is totally  empty.
> I only met two ladies walking their dogs!
> People that are having Corona parties are crazy..
> Here you are not allowed to invite anyone to anything.
> No visitors.
> Tough situation. But no choice...
> Take care of yourself , Ludmilla


But what about old people who do not own a computer? I do not have a printer at home ... this document system is strange.

Take care, Mariapia. Your situation sounds scary and tough! Germany refrains from such measures - for now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Received a call from my sons group home, there is a worker at my sons day program who tested positive for the virus. My son was at my house Sunday and gave me the sweetest hug and kiss goodbye...sigh. They are monitoring his temp twice a day and for other symptoms. I made sure we now have chocolate in the house. Priorities.


Good grief! Do you need to be tested, too?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Update, the day program called and it wasn’t a staff member but another person who attends the program, not much contact with my son. Whew!


Thank God. Forget the other post.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> But what about old people who do not own a computer? I do not have a printer at home ... this document system is strange.
> 
> Take care, Mariapia. Your situation sounds scary and tough! Germany refrains from such measures - for now.


People who don't have a computer can write the document by hand. 
It can be exhausting as you can only use it once
it has to be changed every day
The Italians and the Spanish use the same document system.
Yes, our situation is scary....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> People who don't have a computer can write the document by hand.
> It can be exhausting as you can only use it once
> it has to be changed every day
> The Italians and the Spanish use the same document system.
> Yes, our situation is scary....



Stay strong friend! 
We are all worried and unsure no matter where we are in the world.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Stay strong friend!
> We are all worried and unsure no matter where we are in the world.


Yes, Murphy! Everyone is worried no matter where they live.
This morning we saw an Italian young woman who got infected, spent some time in hospital and was sent home  She was tested yesterday and still doesn't know if she is still covid positive.
She told us that confinement is nothing compared to her hospital stay.
" I am at home with all my stuff, my phone and the Internet! " she said.
That did all the confined TV wiewers a lot of good.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Murphy! Everyone is worried no matter where they live.
> This morning we saw an Italian young woman who got infected, spent some time in hospital and was sent home  She was tested yesterday and still doesn't know if she is still covid positive.
> She told us that confinement is nothing compared to her hospital stay.
> " I am at home with all my stuff, my phone and the Internet! " she said.
> That did all the confined TV wiewers a lot of good.



So true. 
There’s a public service announcement by Michael Buble where here tells everyone that out grandparents were asked to give up regular lives and go to war and all we’re being asked to do is stay home on the couch. Puts thing in perspective.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> People who don't have a computer can write the document by hand.
> It can be exhausting as you can only use it once
> it has to be changed every day
> The Italians and the Spanish use the same document system.
> Yes, our situation is scary....


Thanks for explaining!
I still do not get the sense of that system, but I think my brain just to foggy for that right now.


----------



## Ludmilla

3rd day working from home. I have to admit that I really have problems to concentrate. Probably because we are still in a limbo regarding the situation. Like a storm coming that has not hit yet.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> 3rd day working from home. I have to admit that I really have problems to concentrate. Probably because we are still in a limbo regarding the situation. Like a storm coming that has not hit yet.


Working from home is what you describe, Ludmilla, especially at the beginning.
Little by little you will be okay!
It's only your third day. 
Trust yourself! 
I am watching TV right now and we have just seen something very moving.
Every night at 8 , people ( in big cities)  applaud our doctors from  their windows or balconies. A four minutes applause every night.
It's very comforting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for explaining!
> I still do not get the sense of that system, but I think my brain just to foggy for that right now.


The system's aim is to deter people from going out too often or leaving the city.
The Police are on the streets and can stop you and ask for the document.
If you are far from your home address, you can get fined.
It used to be 38€ first time now it's 135 and 375 next....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Working from home is what you describe, Ludmilla, especially at the beginning.
> Little by little you will be okay!
> It's only your third day.
> Trust yourself!
> I am watching TV right now and we have just seen something very moving.
> Every night at 8 , people ( in big cities)  applaud our doctors from  their windows or balconies. A four minutes applause every night.
> It's very comforting.


This really sounds comforting.


Mariapia said:


> The system's aim is to deter people from going out too often or leaving the city.
> The Police are on the streets and can stop you and ask for the document.
> If you are far from your home address, you can get fined.
> It used to be 38€ first time now it's 135 and 375 next....


I am sure we will get something like that very soon. People are not listening at all. The full parks and cafes are really a somewhat depressing sight.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This really sounds comforting.
> 
> I am sure we will get something like that very soon. People are not listening at all. The full parks and cafes are really a somewhat depressing sight.


Yes, I think so, Ludmilla. 
People don't realize how dangerous the situation is. 
The virus is very contagious.
On Tv , doctors are telling us to think of them: " if you don't listen, we will have hundreds of patients in hospitals in the next few days. Though we are on board 24/7 we might not be able to take care of them all if they come at the same time. Please stay at home ! "


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, I think so, Ludmilla.
> People don't realize how dangerous the situation is.
> The virus is very contagious.
> On Tv , doctors are telling us to think of them: " if you don't listen, we will have hundreds of patients in hospitals in the next few days. Though we are on board 24/7 we might not be able to take care of them all if they come at the same time. Please stay at home ! "


Bavaria has joined you right now with a complete lockdown. 
I hope people will finally understand now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bavaria has joined you right now with a complete lockdown.
> I hope people will finally understand now.


People don't understand immediately. For us, it's day 4... 
There are fewer persons in the streets now. Lots are afraid of the Police who are everywhere but they are scared  of catching the disease too . What  we see on TV is really frightening. 
130,000 French tourists or expatriates want to come back to France but it's almost impossible as most airlines don't fly to Europe any more.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m sad for everyone huge virtual hugs all around!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> People don't understand immediately. For us, it's day 4...
> There are fewer persons in the streets now. Lots are afraid of the Police who are everywhere but they are scared  of catching the disease too . What  we see on TV is really frightening.
> 130,000 French tourists or expatriates want to come back to France but it's almost impossible as most airlines don't fly to Europe any more.


Oh yes. Germany is also flying tourists back. I really wonder how everything works out. 
For now, we do not need documents like you need, if we walk the dog/do grocery shopping.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sad for everyone huge virtual hugs all around!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies, how are you doing?


----------



## Murphy47

Hello there from the Middle! 
All quiet here. 
I haven’t checked the news today yet so still calm. 
All pets doing fine. Hubbie resting up so he can go back to work soon moving stuff around the country (like toilet paper, etc) 
I’ve been home except for grocery runs since a week ago Friday and it’s getting a little boring. 
Soon I will have entire house cleaned and straightened and not sure what projects to tackle next. 
Normally I would put some handbags up for sale on eBay, but I am uncertain how package delivery will go in the next few weeks. 
I’m hoping the sun will come out today.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hello there from the Middle!
> All quiet here.
> I haven’t checked the news today yet so still calm.
> All pets doing fine. Hubbie resting up so he can go back to work soon moving stuff around the country (like toilet paper, etc)
> I’ve been home except for grocery runs since a week ago Friday and it’s getting a little boring.
> Soon I will have entire house cleaned and straightened and not sure what projects to tackle next.
> Normally I would put some handbags up for sale on eBay, but I am uncertain how package delivery will go in the next few weeks.
> I’m hoping the sun will come out today.


I am glad you are fine, Murphy.
Staying at home all day can be boring.. but house cleaning helps us to get rid of stress, at least for a while.
From my balcony I have seen lots of...  men cleaning their flat windows.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi there!
I am in command of grocery shopping for the entire house now. This is my old parents and our even older subtenant.
Here, everything is quiet. Even the supermarket. Toilet paper is gone. 
For now I have tons of editing work to do. I knit. I train my left hand with colouring books. I really really try to avoid the news - esp. from Italy .
Today it is raining so staying inside is not too hard.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hello!  I went food shopping yesterday and they were limiting purchases of paper products and meat, which I though was great because people are shopping to hoard and it’s not right. 

I’m awaiting further explanation to what my role is to be as a nurse working for the city. Yesterday we were told we would be placed in enrichment centers for children of essential workers but there are a lot of nurses ahead of me to be assigned.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am glad you are fine, Murphy.
> Staying at home all day can be boring.. but house cleaning helps us to get rid of stress, at least for a while.
> From my balcony I have seen lots of...  men cleaning their flat windows.



Wow. Didn’t know men could do that. Lol


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hi there!
> I am in command of grocery shopping for the entire house now. This is my old parents and our even older subtenant.
> Here, everything is quiet. Even the supermarket. Toilet paper is gone.
> For now I have tons of editing work to do. I knit. I train my left hand with colouring books. I really really try to avoid the news - esp. from Italy .
> Today it is raining so staying inside is not too hard.



Glad you are home with your family. 
All I can say is the human race survived without toilet paper for all but the last hundred years. Many areas are going to have to use rags soaked in a bleach bucket I think. 
Weird but better for the environment. 
I try to avoid news except of few times a day. Yesterday I couldn’t remember what day it was. Boo.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Hello!  I went food shopping yesterday and they were limiting purchases of paper products and meat, which I though was great because people are shopping to hoard and it’s not right.
> 
> I’m awaiting further explanation to what my role is to be as a nurse working for the city. Yesterday we were told we would be placed in enrichment centers for children of essential workers but there are a lot of nurses ahead of me to be assigned.



Bless you for helping out in this way! My only contribution is keeping Hubbie well fed and on the road to deliver much needed supplies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Time to come out of my shell. Greetings from the wilds of Western New York. Heartwarming hugs to all,


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Time to come out of my shell. Greetings from the wilds of Western New York. Heartwarming hugs to all,
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694614



OMG. THE BRIGHTEST SPOT IN THIS WHOLE MESS. 
You just brought tears to my eyes I’m so happy to hear from you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> OMG. THE BRIGHTEST SPOT IN THIS WHOLE MESS.
> You just brought tears to my eyes I’m so happy to hear from you!



Warm wishes to you, Murphy, and all our fellow islanders.

 It’s a whole new paradigm, but the same old Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Time to come out of my shell. Greetings from the wilds of Western New York. Heartwarming hugs to all,
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694614


Oh Fim! So happy to see you back!
Murphy said it all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hello!  I went food shopping yesterday and they were limiting purchases of paper products and meat, which I though was great because people are shopping to hoard and it’s not right.
> 
> I’m awaiting further explanation to what my role is to be as a nurse working for the city. Yesterday we were told we would be placed in enrichment centers for children of essential workers but there are a lot of nurses ahead of me to be assigned.


I guess it just takes time to sort such things out. 


Murphy47 said:


> Bless you for helping out in this way! My only contribution is keeping Hubbie well fed and on the road to deliver much needed supplies.


This is also important!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Time to come out of my shell. Greetings from the wilds of Western New York. Heartwarming hugs to all,
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694614


Fim !!!!!!
Where have you been????  so HAPPY to see you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> *OMG. THE BRIGHTEST SPOT IN THIS WHOLE MESS. *
> You just brought tears to my eyes I’m so happy to hear from you!


*THIS!*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh Fim! So happy to see you back!
> Murphy said it all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Glad you are home with your family.
> All I can say is the human race survived without toilet paper for all but the last hundred years. Many areas are going to have to use rags soaked in a bleach bucket I think.
> Weird but better for the environment.
> I try to avoid news except of few times a day. Yesterday I couldn’t remember what day it was. Boo.


I have to share my 2 favorite toilet paper jokes so far ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Bless you, Mariapia, my thoughts have been with you all.  Knowing the resilience and indomitable spirit of you, and all our fellow islanders, I know we will all get through this pandemic with courage, humor, and conviviality!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have to share my 2 favorite toilet paper jokes so far ...
> View attachment 4694652
> 
> View attachment 4694653



Bravo, Ludmilla! That’s the spirit! 
And in that same vein....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Bravo, Ludmilla! That’s the spirit!
> And in that same vein....
> View attachment 4694662


 Did not know this one, yet.
I hope everything is fine with you. We were forever wondering about you and I always think about you, when I come to this thread. I am really happy to see you.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Bravo, Ludmilla! That’s the spirit!
> And in that same vein....
> View attachment 4694662



I can’t read the last one but I’m sure it’s hilarious. 
Many of them are. 
It’s sad we’ve come to this as a society. Toilet jokes. Too many people acting like selfish children out there. 
The Governor of Pennsylvania decided to close rest stops. Many truck stops are drive through only. You can’t get a big rig through a drive through lane. 
How does he expect the toilet paper to get to people?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Did not know this one, yet.
> I hope everything is fine with you. We were forever wondering about you and I always think about you, when I come to this thread. I am really happy to see you.



Thank you, Ludmilla. There have been a lot of changes, but all to the good. We are selling the home farm, but will have life use of the house so we will not have to find a new place to live. I will also be retiring from my job at the college and the present crisis  is preparing my husband for what life will be like when I’m home 24/7.

(I think he’s already grasped the general idea)


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Bless you for helping out in this way! My only contribution is keeping Hubbie well fed and on the road to deliver much needed supplies.


Yes your husband is totally relied upon !


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Time to come out of my shell. Greetings from the wilds of Western New York. Heartwarming hugs to all,
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694614


Fim!!!   Oh my goodness how you’ve been missed!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hello!  I went food shopping yesterday and they were limiting purchases of paper products and meat, which I though was great because people are shopping to hoard and it’s not right.
> 
> I’m awaiting further explanation to what my role is to be as a nurse working for the city. Yesterday we were told we would be placed in enrichment centers for children of essential workers but there are a lot of nurses ahead of me to be assigned.



I feel for you, Tomsmom, and your situation. Being on the front lines of a medical scourge can be daunting.

I was in a similar situation decades ago when HIV was first being diagnosed. The safety of our patients was paramount, which in turn required we, the health professionals, to up our game and be stringently cognizant of our responsibility to keep ourselves safe as well.

I have no doubt you will navigate the current crisis with your customary compassion and professionalism.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel for you, Tomsmom, and your situation. Being on the front lines of a medical scourge can be daunting.
> 
> I was in a similar situation decades ago when HIV was first being diagnosed. The safety of our patients was paramount, which in turn required we, the health professionals, to up our game and be stringently cognizant of our responsibility to keep ourselves safe as well.
> 
> I have no doubt you will navigate the current crisis with your customary compassion and professionalism.



I have heard many compare it to the AIDS epidemic. 
Officials were just as slow to react then.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel for you, Tomsmom, and your situation. Being on the front lines of a medical scourge can be daunting.
> 
> I was in a similar situation decades ago when HIV was first being diagnosed. The safety of our patients was paramount, which in turn required we, the health professionals, to up our game and be stringently cognizant of our responsibility to keep ourselves safe as well.
> 
> I have no doubt you will navigate the current crisis with your customary compassion and professionalism.


Your words are so compassionate, thank you.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. There have been a lot of changes, but all to the good. We are selling the home farm, but will have life use of the house so we will not have to find a new place to live. I will also be retiring from my job at the college and the present crisis  is preparing my husband for what life will be like when I’m home 24/7.
> 
> (I think he’s already grasped the general idea)
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694666


Sounds great, Fim!
We have missed you so much.
Every day, when coming to this thread, I was expecting to see you back.
And bingo! To-day you're here.
And with good news!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Sounds great, Fim!
> We have missed you so much.
> Every day, when coming to this thread, I was expecting to see you back.
> And bingo! To-day you're here.
> And with good news!



And I have missed all of you here on the island, Mariapia. While there have been quite a few changes in my life, my offbeat humor remains unchanged.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> And I have missed all of you here on the island, Mariapia. While there have been quite a few changes in my life, my offbeat humor remains unchanged.
> 
> View attachment 4694733



That totally made me laugh! 
We need your humor so much right now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That totally made me laugh!
> We need your humor so much right now.



There’s something else we need even more, Murphy. For tonight, the Happy Mackerel will hang a different banner just for you Murphy.

(first round’s on me).


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> There’s something else we need even more, Murphy. For tonight, the Happy Mackerel will hang a different banner just for you Murphy.
> 
> (first round’s on me).
> 
> View attachment 4694768



Awww. Thank you Fim! 
Here in the Middle, we missed St. Paddy’s Day due to the virus. Parades were cancelled and many in the service industry missed out on one of the biggest money making days of the year. 
Slainte to all !!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Frivolous question: what bags have we been using ?  I’m still in my Rogue


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Frivolous question: what bags have we been using ?  I’m still in my Rogue
> 
> [/ATTACH]



Love your Rogue. Great shape, good size, and a perfect neutral color.  

As for me, it’s my Dooney Janine...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 4694872
> 
> 
> Love your Rogue. Great shape, good size, and a perfect neutral color.
> 
> As for me, it’s my Dooney Janine...



Love that one! Perfect taste as always. 
	

		
			
		

		
	


coach casual tote in beechwood floral.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Love that one! Perfect taste as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694882
> coach casual tote in beechwood floral.



Love the beechwood floral. And the logo is surprisingly understated given its size and actually quite attractive. Great choice!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Love the beechwood floral. And the logo is surprisingly understated given its size and actually quite attractive. Great choice!



[emoji4]


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Time to come out of my shell. Greetings from the wilds of Western New York. Heartwarming hugs to all,
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694614


This is what my tortoise looked like when he was a baby.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> This is what my tortoise looked like when he was a baby.



How old is he now?


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> How old is he now?


He's 20 years old and over 100 pounds.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> He's 20 years old and over 100 pounds.



Excellent! So very Zen...


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> He's 20 years old and over 100 pounds.



Wow. Amazing! Does he hibernate in the winter?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Frivolous question: what bags have we been using ?  I’m still in my Rogue
> 
> View attachment 4694820





Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 4694872
> 
> 
> Love your Rogue. Great shape, good size, and a perfect neutral color.
> 
> As for me, it’s my Dooney Janine...





Murphy47 said:


> Love that one! Perfect taste as always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694882
> coach casual tote in beechwood floral.


Lovely bags, ladies!
I was using Lazy Bays and Marcie these day. No pics unfortunately.


----------



## whateve

Murphy47 said:


> Wow. Amazing! Does he hibernate in the winter?


No, his species doesn't hibernate. Where they are native in Africa, it never gets cold. He has a heated house that he spends the nights in during the winter. He comes out during the day even when it is cold or rainy for at least a few hours. Now that he is so big, his body can hold heat for several hours before he has to go back inside. He's lucky that we are in California so it doesn't ever get super cold.


----------



## Murphy47

whateve said:


> No, his species doesn't hibernate. Where they are native in Africa, it never gets cold. He has a heated house that he spends the nights in during the winter. He comes out during the day even when it is cold or rainy for at least a few hours. Now that he is so big, his body can hold heat for several hours before he has to go back inside. He's lucky that we are in California so it doesn't ever get super cold.



Cool. Learned something new.


----------



## Ludmilla

happy Sunday!
Thank God we are still allowed to do walks - I‘ll be off as sun is shining.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4695139
> 
> happy Sunday!
> Thank God we are still allowed to do walks - I‘ll be off as sun is shining.



Happy Sunday, Islanders. The sun is also shining here, Ludmilla. So I’m headed out the door as well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  Love all the pics!!  I’m taking my statistics final this morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good luck @Tomsmom


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Islanders. The sun is also shining here, Ludmilla. So I’m headed out the door as well.
> 
> View attachment 4695166
> View attachment 4695167
> View attachment 4695168


Beautiful pics!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Love all the pics!!  I’m taking my statistics final this morning.



Good luck, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> He's 20 years old and over 100 pounds.


I think we need a pic at one point.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Love all the pics!!  I’m taking my statistics final this morning.


How did it go?


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
Sunday is almost over on my part of the island and I am looking forward to another day at the home office.
After our St Patricks memorial at the Happy Mackerel yesterday - what could we celebrate today?

I think we should celebrate Tomsmom‘s statistic finals with some pub statistic!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Sunday is almost over on my part of the island and I am looking forward to another day at the home office.
> After our St Patricks memorial at the Happy Mackerel yesterday - what could we celebrate today?
> 
> I think we should celebrate Tomsmom‘s statistic finals with some pub statistic!
> View attachment 4695342



[emoji322][emoji482]
I am completely on board with this!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Sunday is almost over on my part of the island and I am looking forward to another day at the home office.
> After our St Patricks memorial at the Happy Mackerel yesterday - what could we celebrate today?
> 
> I think we should celebrate Tomsmom‘s statistic finals with some pub statistic!
> View attachment 4695342



I agree with Murphy. Great idea, Ludmilla!

*Prost!


*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Social Distancing pasture style....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How did it go?


It didn’t, due to COVID 19 I have to reschedule. I’m to be viewed taking the test on web cam and the proctor couldn’t get in to the college office because they are restructuring the office space


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> He's 20 years old and over 100 pounds.


Yes we need a pic!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
I went grocery shopping this morning and "met " very few people on the way...
However, I saw a very old couple ( probably in their nineties) walking to the supermarket and.... being stopped by 5 policemen. 
I couldn't hear what was said. The policemen probably told them to stay at home as the Corona virus is very dangerous for people over 70. 
On the other hand, I know them by sight and I was sorry for them.
Being 90 and considered as " delinquants" must have been a shock to them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went grocery shopping this morning and "met " very few people on the way...
> However, I saw a very old couple ( probably in their nineties) walking to the supermarket and.... being stopped by 5 policemen.
> I couldn't hear what was said. The policemen probably told them to stay at home as the Corona virus is very dangerous for people over 70.
> On the other hand, I know them by sight and I was sorry for them.
> Being 90 and considered as " delinquants" must have been a shock to them.



That couple probably needed necessary things. So sad.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went grocery shopping this morning and "met " very few people on the way...
> However, I saw a very old couple ( probably in their nineties) walking to the supermarket and.... being stopped by 5 policemen.
> I couldn't hear what was said. The policemen probably told them to stay at home as the Corona virus is very dangerous for people over 70.
> On the other hand, I know them by sight and I was sorry for them.
> Being 90 and considered as " delinquants" must have been a shock to them.



While I can appreciate the policemen’s caution, how do they expect that couple to get groceries and other needed supplies?


----------



## Tomsmom

Just a vent, one of my directors assigned me to work at a school that is a 2 hour commute on public transportation from my home. I told her I would not accept this assignment but I am more than willing to work at an assignment closer to my home. She has yet to respond and I have to take a sick day as a result. This is frustrating.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just a vent, one of my directors assigned me to work at a school that is a 2 hour commute on public transportation from my home. I told her I would not accept this assignment but I am more than willing to work at an assignment closer to my home. She has yet to respond and I have to take a sick day as a result. This is frustrating.



I suppose it would be rude of me to ask what rock your director has been living under?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I suppose it would be rude of me to ask what rock your director has been living under?
> 
> View attachment 4695739



Lol!  I was wondering the same thing, but of course cannot say it.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Lol!  I was wondering the same thing, but of course cannot say it.



Sadly, bosses didn’t get any smarter during this crises.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Dear fellow Islanders,
         During my absence I took time to seriously ponder whether having an extensive purse collection was an existential necessity?  
           And after considerable soul searching, I had my answer....
*Hell, yes!  *
           I love my bags. They make me happy. So much so that I have added to my collection during my absence. 
* 
           Exhibit 1:   yet another Patricia Nash ....

*


* 

*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree with Murphy. Great idea, Ludmilla!
> 
> *Prost!
> 
> View attachment 4695372
> *


Prost!


Fimpagebag said:


> Social Distancing pasture style....
> View attachment 4695379


Lovely pic! 


Tomsmom said:


> It didn’t, due to COVID 19 I have to reschedule. I’m to be viewed taking the test on web cam and the proctor couldn’t get in to the college office because they are restructuring the office space


Ugh. This sucks!


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> I went grocery shopping this morning and "met " very few people on the way...
> However, I saw a very old couple ( probably in their nineties) walking to the supermarket and.... being stopped by 5 policemen.
> I couldn't hear what was said. The policemen probably told them to stay at home as the Corona virus is very dangerous for people over 70.
> On the other hand, I know them by sight and I was sorry for them.
> Being 90 and considered as " delinquants" must have been a shock to them.


Both of my parents are in the risk group. But seriously, you cannot lock elderly people inside. They also need to get out and doing grocery shopping is often their only escape and possibility to see other people. 



Tomsmom said:


> Just a vent, one of my directors assigned me to work at a school that is a 2 hour commute on public transportation from my home. I told her I would not accept this assignment but I am more than willing to work at an assignment closer to my home. She has yet to respond and I have to take a sick day as a result. This is frustrating.


Another ugh! How stressful!


Fimpagebag said:


> I suppose it would be rude of me to ask what rock your director has been living under?
> 
> View attachment 4695739





Fimpagebag said:


> Dear fellow Islanders,
> During my absence I took time to seriously ponder whether having an extensive purse collection was an existential necessity?
> And after considerable soul searching, I had my answer....
> *Hell, yes!  *
> I love my bags. They make me happy. So much so that I have added to my collection during my absence.
> *
> Exhibit 1:   yet another Patricia Nash ....
> 
> *
> View attachment 4695801
> 
> *
> 
> *


Lovely!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Dear fellow Islanders,
> During my absence I took time to seriously ponder whether having an extensive purse collection was an existential necessity?
> And after considerable soul searching, I had my answer....
> *Hell, yes!  *
> I love my bags. They make me happy. So much so that I have added to my collection during my absence.
> *
> Exhibit 1:   yet another Patricia Nash ....
> 
> *
> View attachment 4695801
> 
> *
> 
> *


Oh I love it!  So unique!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Prost!
> 
> Lovely pic!
> 
> Ugh. This sucks!
> 
> Both of my parents are in the risk group. But seriously, you cannot lock elderly people inside. They also need to get out and doing grocery shopping is often their only escape and possibility to see other people.
> 
> 
> Another ugh! How stressful!
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely!



Thank you for commiserating


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for commiserating


Ha! Commiserating is one of my super powers.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Dear fellow Islanders,
> During my absence I took time to seriously ponder whether having an extensive purse collection was an existential necessity?
> And after considerable soul searching, I had my answer....
> *Hell, yes!  *
> I love my bags. They make me happy. So much so that I have added to my collection during my absence.
> *
> Exhibit 1:   yet another Patricia Nash ....
> 
> *
> View attachment 4695801
> 
> *
> 
> *


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Dear fellow Islanders,
> During my absence I took time to seriously ponder whether having an extensive purse collection was an existential necessity?
> And after considerable soul searching, I had my answer....
> *Hell, yes!  *
> I love my bags. They make me happy. So much so that I have added to my collection during my absence.
> *
> Exhibit 1:   yet another Patricia Nash ....
> 
> *
> View attachment 4695801
> 
> *
> 
> *


What a lovely bag, Fim !
You said exhibit 1....
We are all waiting for other pics .


----------



## Tomsmom

So I stupidly perused Yoogis site last night and ended up purchasing a Louis Vuitton Dentelle speedy 30.  I have loved that bag since I set eyes on it. Tell me I’m not off my rocker !

https://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-...CFMJMvPRUNiD61XTw24oMoiiytQ9tZ6hoCcg8QAvD_BwE


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I stupidly perused Yoogis site last night and ended up purchasing a Louis Vuitton Dentelle speedy 30.  I have loved that bag since I set eyes on it. Tell me I’m not off my rocker !
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-...CFMJMvPRUNiD61XTw24oMoiiytQ9tZ6hoCcg8QAvD_BwE



Lovely! 

As to whether or not you’re off your rocker, absolutely not!  A wise Islander knows when to seize the moment and take advantage of an unexpected opportunity!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Lovely!
> 
> As to whether or not you’re off your rocker, absolutely not!  A wise Islander knows when to seize the moment and take advantage of an unexpected opportunity!


Awww thank you .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely bag, Fim !
> You said exhibit 1....
> We are all waiting for other pics .



As always, your wish is my command, Mariapia!  

*Exhibit 2:
*
An unexpected find at an insanely good price.  
(Reduced price due to a piddling scratch by a careless sales associate)

*Dooney Florentine Satchel*


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> So I stupidly perused Yoogis site last night and ended up purchasing a Louis Vuitton Dentelle speedy 30.  I have loved that bag since I set eyes on it. Tell me I’m not off my rocker !
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-...CFMJMvPRUNiD61XTw24oMoiiytQ9tZ6hoCcg8QAvD_BwE



I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, your wish is my command, Mariapia!
> 
> *Exhibit 2:
> *
> An unexpected find at an insanely good price.
> (Reduced price due to a piddling scratch by a careless sales associate)
> 
> *Dooney Florentine Satchel*
> 
> View attachment 4696266
> View attachment 4696267


I adore that satchel!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So I stupidly perused Yoogis site last night and ended up purchasing a Louis Vuitton Dentelle speedy 30.  I have loved that bag since I set eyes on it. Tell me I’m not off my rocker !
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-...CFMJMvPRUNiD61XTw24oMoiiytQ9tZ6hoCcg8QAvD_BwE


Nope. Bag is beautiful!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, your wish is my command, Mariapia!
> 
> *Exhibit 2:
> *
> An unexpected find at an insanely good price.
> (Reduced price due to a piddling scratch by a careless sales associate)
> 
> *Dooney Florentine Satchel*
> 
> View attachment 4696266
> View attachment 4696267


One of my favorite bags! Love it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, your wish is my command, Mariapia!
> 
> *Exhibit 2:
> *
> An unexpected find at an insanely good price.
> (Reduced price due to a piddling scratch by a careless sales associate)
> 
> *Dooney Florentine Satchel*
> 
> View attachment 4696266
> View attachment 4696267


Wow! I love the Florentine satchel
Great find, Fim... and irresistible !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I stupidly perused Yoogis site last night and ended up purchasing a Louis Vuitton Dentelle speedy 30.  I have loved that bag since I set eyes on it. Tell me I’m not off my rocker !
> 
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/louis-...CFMJMvPRUNiD61XTw24oMoiiytQ9tZ6hoCcg8QAvD_BwE


Absolutely stunning, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Taking my two older dogs to the vet today for their annual check up. Purse wise, I need to carry a “beater” bag. One that can bear the brunt, do the job, and have enough room for pet meds and a discreet baggie of dog treats. 

In addition, it doesn’t hurt that my beater bag was purchased secondhand and required some customization. The zipper was ruined so I replaced it with two handy strips of Velcro for a surprisingly secure and discreet closure. 

*My Patricia Nash Gianna.*

[/ATTACH]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Meant to have this as the third pic!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking my two older dogs to the vet today for their annual check up. Purse wise, I need to carry a “beater” bag. One that can bear the brunt, do the job, and have enough room for pet meds and a discreet baggie of dog treats.
> In addition, it doesn’t hurt that my beater bag was purchased secondhand and required some customization. The zipper was ruined so I replaced it with two handy strips of Velcro for a surprisingly secure and discreet closure.
> 
> 
> *My Patricia Nash Gianna.*
> 
> [/ATTACH]



awesome customizing!!


----------



## Murphy47

Love that bag! So pretty year practical. 
Awesome how you made that closure.

Zippers on PN seem problematic on many models.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I’ve been reassigned from the way way upper west side of Manhattan to the East side of Brooklyn. Much more convenient thank God. I’ll be working 12:30-6:30. I would rather work the morning shift but I don’t want to cause waves.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So I’ve been reassigned from the way way upper west side of Manhattan to the East side of Brooklyn. Much more convenient thank God. I’ll be working 12:30-6:30. I would rather work the morning shift but I don’t want to cause waves.


I have heard that NYC is hit pretty hard by the virus. 
Stay save!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking my two older dogs to the vet today for their annual check up. Purse wise, I need to carry a “beater” bag. One that can bear the brunt, do the job, and have enough room for pet meds and a discreet baggie of dog treats.
> 
> In addition, it doesn’t hurt that my beater bag was purchased secondhand and required some customization. The zipper was ruined so I replaced it with two handy strips of Velcro for a surprisingly secure and discreet closure.
> 
> *My Patricia Nash Gianna.*
> 
> [/ATTACH]


Lovely bag! And as always you are very industrious in finding smart solutions!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have heard that NYC is hit pretty hard by the virus.
> Stay save!



Well said, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I’ve been reassigned from the way way upper west side of Manhattan to the East side of Brooklyn. Much more convenient thank God. I’ll be working 12:30-6:30. I would rather work the morning shift but I don’t want to cause waves.



Best of luck, Tomsmom. Keep safe.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Love that bag! So pretty year practical.
> Awesome how you made that closure.
> 
> Zippers on PN seem problematic on many models.



Actually I’ve been fairly fortunate with the zippers on my Patricia Nash bags. But I agree that the Gianna would be better served by a different closure than it’s original zipper.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag! And as always you are very industrious in finding smart solutions!



Thank you, Ludmilla. They say “necessity is the mother of invention.”  And goodness knows I can be a real  “mother” when provoked...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Best of luck, Tomsmom. Keep safe.



Thank you !!  I’ll be social distancing and washing hands the whole time


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> So I’ve been reassigned from the way way upper west side of Manhattan to the East side of Brooklyn. Much more convenient thank God. I’ll be working 12:30-6:30. I would rather work the morning shift but I don’t want to cause waves.



Stay safe as u can! Virtual hugs from all!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Meant to have this as the third pic!
> 
> View attachment 4696923


Perfect, Fim
You are very talented. I don't think I would have been able to do that.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I’ve been reassigned from the way way upper west side of Manhattan to the East side of Brooklyn. Much more convenient thank God. I’ll be working 12:30-6:30. I would rather work the morning shift but I don’t want to cause waves.


Stay safe, Tomsmom.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> I think we need a pic at one point.





Tomsmom said:


> Yes we need a pic!


Here's a picture, plus a picture of him when he was a baby entering a playmobil castle.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Here's a picture, plus a picture of him when he was a baby entering a playmobil castle.


Wow, So impressive!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Here's a picture, plus a picture of him when he was a baby entering a playmobil castle.



Amazing! Inscrutable and entirely serene. What an incredible companion.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Islanders. It’s “True Confessions Thursday”.  

Though the bulk of my bags are either Dooneys or Patricia Nash, I fell prey to the siren call of another brand during my absence. It began with a preloved crossbody bag....  





*My Brahmin “Baby” Bristol crossbody bag. 
*
(Full disclosure: I am sufficiently enough of a purse snob to enjoy people commenting on a bag I’m wearing. And the response to this little Brahmin was overwhelmingly favorable.)

And so the die was cast. I now own six additional Brahmins. 

*And, yes, all will be revealed....    

*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders. It’s “True Confessions Thursday”.
> 
> Though the bulk of my bags are either Dooneys or Patricia Nash, I fell prey to the siren call of another brand during my absence. It began with a preloved crossbody bag....
> 
> View attachment 4697514
> View attachment 4697516
> 
> 
> *My Brahmin “Baby” Bristol crossbody bag.
> *
> (Full disclosure: I am sufficiently enough of a purse snob to enjoy people commenting on a bag I’m wearing. And the response to this little Brahmin was overwhelmingly favorable.)
> 
> And so the die was cast. I now own six additional Brahmins.
> 
> *And, yes, all will be revealed....
> *


I love the colors in this bag!  Can’t wait to see the rest.
I’m still in my Rogue, debates changing to my Artsy but I’m unsure of the area I’ll be working at so it’s best to be under the radar.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders. It’s “True Confessions Thursday”.
> 
> Though the bulk of my bags are either Dooneys or Patricia Nash, I fell prey to the siren call of another brand during my absence. It began with a preloved crossbody bag....
> 
> View attachment 4697514
> View attachment 4697516
> 
> 
> *My Brahmin “Baby” Bristol crossbody bag.
> *
> (Full disclosure: I am sufficiently enough of a purse snob to enjoy people commenting on a bag I’m wearing. And the response to this little Brahmin was overwhelmingly favorable.)
> 
> And so the die was cast. I now own six additional Brahmins.
> 
> *And, yes, all will be revealed....
> *


Your Brahmin is lovely, Fim
And you have bought 7, right?
In France, the brand isn't available, neither are Patricia Nash and Dooney.
It's always nice to be introduced to American brands. 
We can't wait to see other exhibits!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders. It’s “True Confessions Thursday”.
> 
> Though the bulk of my bags are either Dooneys or Patricia Nash, I fell prey to the siren call of another brand during my absence. It began with a preloved crossbody bag....
> 
> View attachment 4697514
> View attachment 4697516
> 
> 
> *My Brahmin “Baby” Bristol crossbody bag.
> *
> (Full disclosure: I am sufficiently enough of a purse snob to enjoy people commenting on a bag I’m wearing. And the response to this little Brahmin was overwhelmingly favorable.)
> 
> And so the die was cast. I now own six additional Brahmins.
> 
> *And, yes, all will be revealed....
> 
> *



That is one of the prettiest Brahmins i have ever seen. Most xlnt choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Here's a picture, plus a picture of him when he was a baby entering a playmobil castle.


This is one huge turtle!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders. It’s “True Confessions Thursday”.
> 
> Though the bulk of my bags are either Dooneys or Patricia Nash, I fell prey to the siren call of another brand during my absence. It began with a preloved crossbody bag....
> 
> View attachment 4697514
> View attachment 4697516
> 
> 
> *My Brahmin “Baby” Bristol crossbody bag.
> *
> (Full disclosure: I am sufficiently enough of a purse snob to enjoy people commenting on a bag I’m wearing. And the response to this little Brahmin was overwhelmingly favorable.)
> 
> And so the die was cast. I now own six additional Brahmins.
> 
> *And, yes, all will be revealed....
> *


Love this bag and now I am very curious about the others!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love the colors in this bag!  Can’t wait to see the rest.
> I’m still in my Rogue, debates changing to my Artsy but I’m unsure of the area I’ll be working at so it’s best to be under the radar.


Rogue sounds like an excellent choice. Tell us how you do at the new position!


----------



## Fimpagebag

The second Brahmin I purchased.....* Scarlet Patent Louise Satchel
*




*

*


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> So I’ve been reassigned from the way way upper west side of Manhattan to the East side of Brooklyn. Much more convenient thank God. I’ll be working 12:30-6:30. I would rather work the morning shift but I don’t want to cause waves.


God bless you dear. You are in my prayers that you will stay safe and not get completely burned out.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> The second Brahmin I purchased.....* Scarlet Patent Louise Satchel
> *
> View attachment 4697630
> View attachment 4697631
> View attachment 4697634
> 
> *
> *


I like your style. You rock lady.


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> I like your style. You rock lady.


Thank you, Southernbelle, you are too kind.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Southernbelle, you are too kind.


I am not being kind, just stating the facts!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> I am not being kind, just stating the facts!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The second Brahmin I purchased.....* Scarlet Patent Louise Satchel
> *
> View attachment 4697630
> View attachment 4697631
> View attachment 4697634
> 
> *
> *


Pretty! This is a lovely red!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The second Brahmin I purchased.....* Scarlet Patent Louise Satchel
> *
> View attachment 4697630
> View attachment 4697631
> View attachment 4697634
> 
> *
> *


Wow! What a beautiful red bag, Fim! 
Vive la belle Louise!o


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> The second Brahmin I purchased.....* Scarlet Patent Louise Satchel
> *
> View attachment 4697630
> View attachment 4697631
> View attachment 4697634
> 
> *
> *


Beautiful!!  And by that I mean you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Rogue sounds like an excellent choice. Tell us how you do at the new position!





southernbelle43 said:


> God bless you dear. You are in my prayers that you will stay safe and not get completely burned out.



You’re all so sweet!  So far there’s only 15 students and only one came in to be seen. They expect more and more students as the days go by. My co worker is very nice we get along well, talkative but not too chatty .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! This is a lovely red!





Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a beautiful red bag, Fim!
> Vive la belle Louise!o



Thank you, ladies. It means a great deal coming from you, given the beautiful red bags you both have in your collections.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You’re all so sweet!  So far there’s only 15 students and only one came in to be seen. They expect more and more students as the days go by. My co worker is very nice we get along well, talkative but not too chatty .



I have no doubt that you are equal to the challenge of these uncertain times.  Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!  And by that I mean you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You’re all so sweet!  So far there’s only 15 students and only one came in to be seen. They expect more and more students as the days go by. My co worker is very nice we get along well, talkative but not too chatty .


This sounds good! Glad that you have a nice coworker!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies. It means a great deal coming from you, given the beautiful red bags you both have in your collections.


Thank you, Fim. 
But, your collection is also very nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Islanders.  

Where I live, TGIF stands for “To go Friday.”  In a community effort to support our local restaurants, we’ll be ordering out today. 

Friday Fish Fry is always a favorite, but the locally owned restaurant my husband and I support has many other options, including a wide range of authentic Greek dishes. 

So, after I’ve pondered my preferences, I’ll go to town to pick up my order wearing another bag in my Brahmin arsenal.... 

*My Brahmin Melbourne Satchel



*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders.
> 
> Where I live, TGIF stands for “To go Friday.”  In a community effort to support our local restaurants, we’ll be ordering out today.
> 
> Friday Fish Fry is always a favorite, but the locally owned restaurant my husband and I support has many other options, including a wide range of authentic Greek dishes.
> 
> So, after I’ve pondered my preferences, I’ll go to town to pick up my order wearing another bag in my Brahmin arsenal....
> 
> *My Brahmin Melbourne Satchel
> 
> View attachment 4698164
> View attachment 4698165
> *


Enjoy the takeout!  Love the bag you wear it so well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders.
> 
> Where I live, TGIF stands for “To go Friday.”  In a community effort to support our local restaurants, we’ll be ordering out today.
> 
> Friday Fish Fry is always a favorite, but the locally owned restaurant my husband and I support has many other options, including a wide range of authentic Greek dishes.
> 
> So, after I’ve pondered my preferences, I’ll go to town to pick up my order wearing another bag in my Brahmin arsenal....
> 
> *My Brahmin Melbourne Satchel
> 
> View attachment 4698164
> View attachment 4698165
> *


Lovely! Hope you enjoyed the food!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Enjoy the takeout!  Love the bag you wear it so well!





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! Hope you enjoyed the food!



When it comes to food, I’m more adventurous than my husband. He got the Fish Fry and I got a wonderful Chicken Souvlakia Pita with fresh vegetables, feta cheese crumbles, and house made tzatziki dressing!   Yum!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> When it comes to food, I’m more adventurous than my husband. He got the Fish Fry and I got a wonderful Chicken Souvlakia Pita with fresh vegetables, feta cheese crumbles, and house made tzatziki dressing!   Yum!


This sounds very tasty! I love souvlakia.


----------



## Murphy47

Those Brahmins look awesome on you! 
Fish frys around here closed even for takeout right now. Boo.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> When it comes to food, I’m more adventurous than my husband. He got the Fish Fry and I got a wonderful Chicken Souvlakia Pita with fresh vegetables, feta cheese crumbles, and house made tzatziki dressing!   Yum!


I am with you. That sounds delicious. My DH is the same way though.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Those Brahmins look awesome on you!
> Fish frys around here closed even for takeout right now. Boo.



I feel for you, Murphy. Talk about making a bad situation worse!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds very tasty! I love souvlakia.





southernbelle43 said:


> I am with you. That sounds delicious. My DH is the same way though.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel for you, Murphy. Talk about making a bad situation worse!



Prolly a wise choice tho. It would be nice if we could have them later but it may be one of those things that has a moment and it’s passed for the year.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday Islanders. 

While many a business is shuttered in my region, stores essential to agriculture remain open. So today my husband and I will be going on a feed run to the ag center just over the border of an adjacent county.

Which explains my rather rough and tumble outfit. However, no matter how I dress down, my 
*Brahmin Black Asher *is always ready to accommodate...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday Islanders.
> 
> While many a business is shuttered in my region, stores essential to agriculture remain open. So today my husband and I will be going on a feed run to the ag center just over the border of an adjacent county.
> 
> Which explains my rather rough and tumble outfit. However, no matter how I dress down, my
> *Brahmin Black Asher *is always ready to accommodate...
> 
> View attachment 4698801
> View attachment 4698802


Enjoy getting out and be careful. The bag is gorgeous!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Enjoy getting out and be careful. The bag is gorgeous!



You are my hero! 
The Farm and Home Center is open in my town and I’m going to brave the idiots and head out myself soon. 
Be safe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday Islanders.
> 
> While many a business is shuttered in my region, stores essential to agriculture remain open. So today my husband and I will be going on a feed run to the ag center just over the border of an adjacent county.
> 
> Which explains my rather rough and tumble outfit. However, no matter how I dress down, my
> *Brahmin Black Asher *is always ready to accommodate...
> 
> View attachment 4698801
> View attachment 4698802


You will rock the agriculture store!
They were open until last week around here. Until they got crowded. So, only those for farmers are still open.


----------



## Tomsmom

The union that is supposed to represent the school nurses has agreed with the mayor and governor that we (school nurses) can be mandated to work in either a city nursing home or. It’s hospital. I received an email from the union telling me to monitor my work email for my next assignment. I’m freaking out silently.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> The union that is supposed to represent the school nurses has agreed with the mayor and governor that we (school nurses) can be mandated to work in either a city nursing home or. It’s hospital. I received an email from the union telling me to monitor my work email for my next assignment. I’m freaking out silently.


My thoughts are with you. I will add you personally to my prayer list to keep you safe.  Use your nursing knowledge and protect yourself as best you can.  God be with you dear.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> The union that is supposed to represent the school nurses has agreed with the mayor and governor that we (school nurses) can be mandated to work in either a city nursing home or. It’s hospital. I received an email from the union telling me to monitor my work email for my next assignment. I’m freaking out silently.



I’m not sure what to say to this. 
I will keep you on my thoughts and prayers. 
Hoping for a good posting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> The union that is supposed to represent the school nurses has agreed with the mayor and governor that we (school nurses) can be mandated to work in either a city nursing home or. It’s hospital. I received an email from the union telling me to monitor my work email for my next assignment. I’m freaking out silently.



I truly can imagine how you feel, Tomsmom. I was at the forefront of the AIDS epidemic working in a small rural hospital that treated prisoners from three regional state prisons. At the time no one knew what the disease actually was, how it was transmitted, and why so many of the prisoners were dying so horribly.

It was also a time before Universal Precautions were the norm in most hospitals. So, the things I learned how best to keep myself and my family safe:

1. What you wear at work never comes back into your house. This includes shoes and even the pen in your pocket. Line a designated hamper for your work clothes with a kitchen garbage bag. And when you wash those clothes, put them in a pillowcase before you put them on the washer. Wash your work clothes in hot water. Before you put them in the dryer, put them in a different pillowcase.
2. At work, wash your hands thoroughly with soap and water every time you enter a patient’s room and once again before you leave.
3. Do not eat anything that you haven’t brought from home. (This includes anything from vending machines.)
4. Do not drink the water. Bring bottled water from home.
5. Gloves. I realize there’s a critical shortage where you are. But no job is worth your life. Stand strong. You first responsibility is to yourself so you can treat your patients and not become one of them.

Stay safe.


----------



## Tomsmom

You’re all so great, I don’t know what to think or how to feel. They’re taking nurses away from the enrichment centers to work at city hospitals/nursing homes meanwhile those employees will need childcare which will increase the attendance at the enrichment centers. I hate this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You’re all so great, I don’t know what to think or how to feel. They’re taking nurses away from the enrichment centers to work at city hospitals/nursing homes meanwhile those employees will need childcare which will increase the attendance at the enrichment centers. I hate this.


I am so sorry, Tomsmom. 
One of my closest friends was also a nurse (school teacher now) and I really wonder, if she will get a call like you soon. Stay safe.
Meanwhile my brother is probably infected and gets no help whatsoever. As he was in no „risk area“ and he cannot name a person who was tested positive, he gets not test, no treatment. All the symptoms are there (since a week) and he is NOT doing fine. He has the feeling it is getting worse. It is so very frustrating.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders.
> 
> Where I live, TGIF stands for “To go Friday.”  In a community effort to support our local restaurants, we’ll be ordering out today.
> 
> Friday Fish Fry is always a favorite, but the locally owned restaurant my husband and I support has many other options, including a wide range of authentic Greek dishes.
> 
> So, after I’ve pondered my preferences, I’ll go to town to pick up my order wearing another bag in my Brahmin arsenal....
> 
> *My Brahmin Melbourne Satchel
> 
> View attachment 4698164
> View attachment 4698165
> *


Beautiful bag for a very classy lady..


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> You’re all so great, I don’t know what to think or how to feel. They’re taking nurses away from the enrichment centers to work at city hospitals/nursing homes meanwhile those employees will need childcare which will increase the attendance at the enrichment centers. I hate this.


That's exactly what I thought when reading your post, Tomsmom.
In France, some teachers ( all school are closed until... May 4th )  volunteered  to take care of the nurses' children. 
Everyone here is thinking of you


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am so sorry, Tomsmom.
> One of my closest friends was also a nurse (school teacher now) and I really wonder, if she will get a call like you soon. Stay safe.
> Meanwhile my brother is probably infected and gets no help whatsoever. As he was in no „risk area“ and he cannot name a person who was tested positive, he gets not test, no treatment. All the symptoms are there (since a week) and he is NOT doing fine. He has the feeling it is getting worse. It is so very frustrating.


Oh dear! Can he go to the nearest hospital and get tested because of his symptoms?
Does he cough? Does he have temperature? Breathing difficulties?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am so sorry, Tomsmom.
> One of my closest friends was also a nurse (school teacher now) and I really wonder, if she will get a call like you soon. Stay safe.
> Meanwhile my brother is probably infected and gets no help whatsoever. As he was in no „risk area“ and he cannot name a person who was tested positive, he gets not test, no treatment. All the symptoms are there (since a week) and he is NOT doing fine. He has the feeling it is getting worse. It is so very frustrating.



That is so typical (and beyond frustrating), Ludmilla.  Hope your brother gets the help he needs.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am so sorry, Tomsmom.
> One of my closest friends was also a nurse (school teacher now) and I really wonder, if she will get a call like you soon. Stay safe.
> Meanwhile my brother is probably infected and gets no help whatsoever. As he was in no „risk area“ and he cannot name a person who was tested positive, he gets not test, no treatment. All the symptoms are there (since a week) and he is NOT doing fine. He has the feeling it is getting worse. It is so very frustrating.


Oh Ludmilla, is there any way he can get to a doctor or hospital, clinic?  That is so worrisome.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Can he go to the nearest hospital and get tested because of his symptoms?
> Does he cough? Does he have temperature? Breathing difficulties?





Fimpagebag said:


> That is so typical (and beyond frustrating), Ludmilla.  Hope your brother gets the help he needs.





Tomsmom said:


> Oh Ludmilla, is there any way he can get to a doctor or hospital, clinic?  That is so worrisome.


He has fever, coughing and difficulties breathing. The hospital is not taking him. He probably needs to collapse until someone is moving.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> He has fever, coughing and difficulties breathing. The hospital is not taking him. He probably needs to collapse until someone is moving.


How is that possible? 
Are there too many people at the city hospital?
In France they say that Germany is testing thousands of people every day...
Can your brother's doctor have him hospitalized and tested?
I don't understand how the system works.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> He has fever, coughing and difficulties breathing. The hospital is not taking him. He probably needs to collapse until someone is moving.



And unfortunately if that should happen (though I earnestly hope it doesn’t) he’ll be asked (in an accusatory tone) why he waited so long to be treated.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> He has fever, coughing and difficulties breathing. The hospital is not taking him. He probably needs to collapse until someone is moving.


Oh no, I’ll keep him prayer!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla what is your brothers name?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Sunday morning, Islanders. 

During these trying times one is tempted to eschew frivolity.  

But is that necessarily a good thing?   

I think not.  Take a few moments each and every day to take comfort in the frivolous. Find something that makes you smile. Recall a fond moment, count whatever blessings you might have, and know that all of us on the Island are here for you.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Sunday morning, Islanders.
> 
> During these trying times one is tempted to eschew frivolity.
> 
> But is that necessarily a good thing?
> 
> I think not.  Take a few moments each and every day to take comfort in the frivolous. Find something that makes you smile. Recall a fond moment, count whatever blessings you might have, and know that all of us on the Island are here for you.



Beautiful words! Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Sunday morning, Islanders.
> 
> During these trying times one is tempted to eschew frivolity.
> 
> But is that necessarily a good thing?
> 
> I think not.  Take a few moments each and every day to take comfort in the frivolous. Find something that makes you smile. Recall a fond moment, count whatever blessings you might have, and know that all of us on the Island are here for you.


Good morning!  We watched church on Facebook live this morning and it was refreshing to watch and hear our Pastor’s message. 

So far I’ve made dinner, folded sheets and towels and about to start more laundry sheesh!

As of yet, no word on being reassigned.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> How is that possible?
> Are there too many people at the city hospital?
> In France they say that Germany is testing thousands of people every day...
> Can your brother's doctor have him hospitalized and tested?
> I don't understand how the system works.


Yes, they are testing. But only people who were in the „risky areas“ or are a contact person of a C+ patient.
My brother was neither (his „contact person“ waits since Monday for his results), so no test. He might be tested if he was a risk patient.
(I do not want to dwell too much on the „Germany is testing so many many people“. My brother is not the only one with this problem.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And unfortunately if that should happen (though I earnestly hope it doesn’t) he’ll be asked (in an accusatory tone) why he waited so long to be treated.


I had to laugh - yes, this would probably happening. This is such a crazy merry-go-round.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  We watched church on Facebook live this morning and it was refreshing to watch and hear our Pastor’s message.
> 
> So far I’ve made dinner, folded sheets and towels and about to start more laundry sheesh!
> 
> As of yet, no word on being reassigned.


We are all thinking about you and praying for you.  We also had our church on line which is so comforting.  I do not know what I would do if I did not have my faith to comfort me.  Hugs


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no, I’ll keep him prayer!


 Thank you!
He thinks he is feeling a bit better this evening. Though he has to cough very badly after a few steps. I just hope this is true and that he does not end up in the hospital at the end.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Sunday morning, Islanders.
> 
> During these trying times one is tempted to eschew frivolity.
> 
> But is that necessarily a good thing?
> 
> I think not.  Take a few moments each and every day to take comfort in the frivolous. Find something that makes you smile. Recall a fond moment, count whatever blessings you might have, and know that all of us on the Island are here for you.


I stared at the Speedy this morning. Yes, I smiled. Does this count?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  We watched church on Facebook live this morning and it was refreshing to watch and hear our Pastor’s message.
> 
> So far I’ve made dinner, folded sheets and towels and about to start more laundry sheesh!
> 
> As of yet, no word on being reassigned.



i did think about you and the reassignment. I hope you will not stand at the front line. The brother in law of one of my friend is doctor at the ICU. (Unfortunately not in my hometown.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I stared at the Speedy this morning. Yes, I smiled. Does this count?



Absolutely! 

I think we could all use a happy hour at the Mackerel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely!
> 
> I think we could all use a happy hour at the Mackerel.


I am all in for at least 2 happy hours.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> He thinks he is feeling a bit better this evening. Though he has to cough very badly after a few steps. I just hope this is true and that he does not end up in the hospital at the end.


That is wonderful news. Thanks be to God.  It sounds like he is one who is ill but will be able to fight it off.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, they are testing. But only people who were in the „risky areas“ or are a contact person of a C+ patient.
> My brother was neither (his „contact person“ waits since Monday for his results), so no test. He might be tested if he was a risk patient.
> (I do not want to dwell too much on the „Germany is testing so many many people“. My brother is not the only one with this problem.)


I believe you, Ludmilla. 
I hope your brother will recover quickly like many others who got infected and were not hospitalized.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am all in for at least 2 happy hours.



Good idea, Ludmilla!  

We’ve lined up our bartender for the extended Happy Hour(s).  




First round’s on me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> He thinks he is feeling a bit better this evening. Though he has to cough very badly after a few steps. I just hope this is true and that he does not end up in the hospital at the end.


I’m glad he’s feeling a bit better. Hopefully this is a step in the direction of healing even more. 

Drinks at the mackerel!  I’m in!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  We watched church on Facebook live this morning and it was refreshing to watch and hear our Pastor’s message.
> 
> So far I’ve made dinner, folded sheets and towels and about to start more laundry sheesh!
> 
> As of yet, no word on being reassigned.



I hear ya. Getting tired of housework. May need a new hobby.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Monday morning, Islanders! 

It’s Back to Brahmin (or Going for the Grape.) 

*My Brahmin Port Consort Melbourne Satchel...





A word for the next pic...
*
It’s a pic of a pendant watch my daughter gave me many years ago. It has long since stopped, but I enjoy the irony.
With the right watch you can indeed  “turn back time”.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders!
> 
> It’s Back to Brahmin (or Going for the Grape.)
> 
> *My Brahmin Port Consort Melbourne Satchel...
> 
> View attachment 4700218
> View attachment 4700219
> 
> 
> A word for the next pic...
> *
> It’s a pic of a pendant watch my daughter gave me many years ago. It has long since stopped, but I enjoy the irony.
> With the right watch you can indeed  “turn back time”.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700220


How very unique and what a nice gift!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> How very unique and what a nice gift!



Thank you, Southernbelle. When I wear the watch no one realizes it’s stopped.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders!
> 
> It’s Back to Brahmin (or Going for the Grape.)
> 
> *My Brahmin Port Consort Melbourne Satchel...
> 
> View attachment 4700218
> View attachment 4700219
> 
> 
> A word for the next pic...
> *
> It’s a pic of a pendant watch my daughter gave me many years ago. It has long since stopped, but I enjoy the irony.
> With the right watch you can indeed  “turn back time”.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700220


I really love your pics Fim, the bag is a lovely color and the watch is beautiful. I love that you take pics outside the scenery is a great background.


----------



## Tomsmom

My supervisor called this morning to tell me I’ve been “excessed” from my assignment at the enrichment center in Brooklyn, they’ve decreased the number of nurses working per shift. Now I sit and wait for my assignment, I’m so on edge, the not knowing is what’s freaking me out. I may have to change bags or something.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> That is wonderful news. Thanks be to God.  It sounds like he is one who is ill but will be able to fight it off.





Mariapia said:


> I believe you, Ludmilla.
> I hope your brother will recover quickly like many others who got infected and were not hospitalized.





Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad he’s feeling a bit better. Hopefully this is a step in the direction of healing even more.
> 
> Drinks at the mackerel!  I’m in!


Thank you, ladies. 
Today, I am a bit more optimistic. He is doing better regarding breathing. But as soon he is standing/walking he starts coughing.
And today my sister told me she is going to have a huge surgery on Thursday. „Women stuff.“ she has to be at the hospital for a week and then she will be off from work for a whole month. At the moment I really do not know where to look at.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good idea, Ludmilla!
> 
> We’ve lined up our bartender for the extended Happy Hour(s).
> 
> View attachment 4699797
> 
> 
> First round’s on me!
> View attachment 4699801


I think I will look for a while at that guy and those drinks ....


Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders!
> 
> It’s Back to Brahmin (or Going for the Grape.)
> 
> *My Brahmin Port Consort Melbourne Satchel...
> 
> View attachment 4700218
> View attachment 4700219
> 
> 
> A word for the next pic...
> *
> It’s a pic of a pendant watch my daughter gave me many years ago. It has long since stopped, but I enjoy the irony.
> With the right watch you can indeed  “turn back time”.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700220


Or at your lovely bags, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> My supervisor called this morning to tell me I’ve been “excessed” from my assignment at the enrichment center in Brooklyn, they’ve decreased the number of nurses working per shift. Now I sit and wait for my assignment, I’m so on edge, the not knowing is what’s freaking me out. I may have to change bags or something.


I can so relate! I also freak out when a decision is hanging over me. Does this mean you will be sent to Brooklyn?
(I do have language problems today.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I can so relate! I also freak out when a decision is hanging over me. Does this mean you will be sent to Brooklyn?
> (I do have language problems today.)


The Brooklyn assignment is no more. I’m awaiting a totally new assignment, going back to Brooklyn wouldn’t be a problem


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The Brooklyn assignment is no more. I’m awaiting a totally new assignment, going back to Brooklyn wouldn’t be a problem


Ah ok. Got it. 
Oh dear. I really hope you are lucky here and get assigned to a good place.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I think I will look for a while at that guy and those drinks ....
> 
> Or at your lovely bags, Fim.



Fim your posts are always spot on. We are so glad you’re back. 
Ludmilla I think of you often. Keep the faith. 
Tomsmom, be safe and thank you for your service.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders!
> 
> It’s Back to Brahmin (or Going for the Grape.)
> 
> *My Brahmin Port Consort Melbourne Satchel...
> 
> View attachment 4700218
> View attachment 4700219
> 
> 
> A word for the next pic...
> *
> It’s a pic of a pendant watch my daughter gave me many years ago. It has long since stopped, but I enjoy the irony.
> With the right watch you can indeed  “turn back time”.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4700220


Wonderful pic, beautiful bag and marvellous watch,


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> My supervisor called this morning to tell me I’ve been “excessed” from my assignment at the enrichment center in Brooklyn, they’ve decreased the number of nurses working per shift. Now I sit and wait for my assignment, I’m so on edge, the not knowing is what’s freaking me out. I may have to change bags or something.


One day at a time, Tomsmom.
Don't waste your energy anticipating


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> Today, I am a bit more optimistic. He is doing better regarding breathing. But as soon he is standing/walking he starts coughing.
> And today my sister told me she is going to have a huge surgery on Thursday. „Women stuff.“ she has to be at the hospital for a week and then she will be off from work for a whole month. At the moment I really do not know where to look at.


Your brother seems to be recovering,Ludmilla 
All people who got infected say that they are still exhausted even if the symptoms disappear one by one after a week or so.
He is going to be fine, I am sure.
As for your sister, she will be in good hands. 
My brother had a huge surgery too and went back to work three or four weeks later.
He is okay.
Surgeons and doctors are doing a great job!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

It’s Takeout Tuesday! 

Time to bring out my preloved *Brahmin Toasted Almond Tote...  *

Note: The creases in the tote are courtesy of its previous owner. Which isn’t necessarily a bad thing. I’m apt to use a tote that has seen its share of (ab)use when I’m getting takeout.   

(Full disclosure: nachos rarely make it all the way home without being consumed....)


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Fim your posts are always spot on. We are so glad you’re back.
> Ludmilla I think of you often. Keep the faith.
> Tomsmom, be safe and thank you for your service.


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your brother seems to be recovering,Ludmilla
> All people who got infected say that they are still exhausted even if the symptoms disappear one by one after a week or so.
> He is going to be fine, I am sure.
> As for your sister, she will be in good hands.
> My brother had a huge surgery too and went back to work three or four weeks later.
> He is okay.
> Surgeons and doctors are doing a great job!


True. It is just a bit much at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s Takeout Tuesday!
> 
> Time to bring out my preloved *Brahmin Toasted Almond Tote...  *
> 
> Note: The creases in the tote are courtesy of its previous owner. Which isn’t necessarily a bad thing. I’m apt to use a tote that has seen its share of (ab)use when I’m getting takeout.
> 
> (Full disclosure: nachos rarely make it all the way home without being consumed....)
> 
> View attachment 4700814
> View attachment 4700815


Very pretty!
Nachos were tasty ...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s Takeout Tuesday!
> 
> Time to bring out my preloved *Brahmin Toasted Almond Tote...  *
> 
> Note: The creases in the tote are courtesy of its previous owner. Which isn’t necessarily a bad thing. I’m apt to use a tote that has seen its share of (ab)use when I’m getting takeout.
> 
> (Full disclosure: nachos rarely make it all the way home without being consumed....)
> 
> View attachment 4700814
> View attachment 4700815


That is a beautiful tote!


----------



## Tomsmom

I did end up changing bags yesterday. Still no work on a new assignment. This morning I was told to report back to the old assignment. Go figure. 

PS1


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I did end up changing bags yesterday. Still no work on a new assignment. This morning I was told to report back to the old assignment. Go figure.
> 
> PS1
> View attachment 4700873


Well goodness for that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I did end up changing bags yesterday. Still no work on a new assignment. This morning I was told to report back to the old assignment. Go figure.
> 
> PS1
> View attachment 4700873



Love the bag! Timeless style and great capacity.  

And glad to hear you’ll be going back to your old assignment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  My assignment changed, I’m off to East Harlem on the way upper east side of Manhattan. I’ll be at one of the enrichment centers again so all is well, gotta be flexible I guess.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  My assignment changed, I’m off to East Harlem on the way upper east side of Manhattan. I’ll be at one of the enrichment centers again so all is well, gotta be flexible I guess.


Thank goodness you are still in an enrichment center. How do you get there?


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank goodness you are still in an enrichment center. How do you get there?


Ordinarily I would take public transportation, but I believe they have stopped some of the subways from running so I will drive. If you can drive in Brooklyn you can drive in Manhattan.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Ordinarily I would take public transportation, but I believe they have stopped some of the subways from running so I will drive. If you can drive in Brooklyn you can drive in Manhattan.


Traffic should not be a problem. Being a Southern gal my first trip to NYC and Manhattan was a shock.  The thing that blew my mind, and I still do not understand it, was all of the horn honking by everyone who was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic in Manhattan.  No one could go anywhere so I cannot figure out why they did it.  It drove me batty. Here if you hear a car horn it is because someone is about to have an accident, lol.
But I still loved NYC.  Where else can you walk right by a living legend, Tony Bennett,  on the street.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Traffic should not be a problem. Being a Southern gal my first trip to NYC and Manhattan was a shock.  The thing that blew my mind, and I still do not understand it, was all of the horn honking by everyone who was stuck in bumper to bumper traffic in Manhattan.  No one could go anywhere so I cannot figure out why they did it.  It drove me batty. Here if you hear a car horn it is because someone is about to have an accident, lol.
> But I still loved NYC.  Where else can you walk right by a living legend, Tony Bennett,  on the street.


That is so cool!  Of all my time in Manhattan I’ve never spotted a celebrity’s


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> That is so cool!  Of all my time in Manhattan I’ve never spotted a celebrity’s


My hubby has this ability to memorize faces and he has spotted so many when we were traveling, even people who had smaller parts on TV shows. He was walking through a plane and spotted this lady who had a small part on The Jeffersons TV show. He bent down and told her he enjoyed her performances. It thrilled her so much to be recognized.  I recognize NO ONE even people I have worked with for years in the past. I read somewhere that there is such a thing as "facial recognition disorder" I really think I have it, lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  It’s beautiful weather today sunny and a bit cool but at least the clouds went away for today.  

Using my large billberry LP since it fits everything I need to carry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !  It’s beautiful weather today sunny and a bit cool but at least the clouds went away for today.
> 
> Using my large billberry LP since it fits everything I need to carry.
> 
> View attachment 4702188


Love that bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

FYI...not to worry if my posts are less frequent the next couple of days. Nothing horrid, just nettlesome regarding the sale of the Home Farm. 

I’ll be posting pics soon. Stay well, stay safe, and (if at all earthly possible)stay sane!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> FYI...not to worry if my posts are less frequent the next couple of days. Nothing horrid, just nettlesome regarding the sale of the Home Farm.
> 
> I’ll be posting pics soon. Stay well, stay safe, and (if at all earthly possible)stay sane!



Sales are tough right now. Best of luck!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> FYI...not to worry if my posts are less frequent the next couple of days. Nothing horrid, just nettlesome regarding the sale of the Home Farm.
> 
> I’ll be posting pics soon. Stay well, stay safe, and (if at all earthly possible)stay sane!


Best of luck with the sale!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Best of luck with the sale!!


Happy to hear that you are still working at an enrichment center!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> FYI...not to worry if my posts are less frequent the next couple of days. Nothing horrid, just nettlesome regarding the sale of the Home Farm.
> 
> I’ll be posting pics soon. Stay well, stay safe, and (if at all earthly possible)stay sane!


Good luck, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> FYI...not to worry if my posts are less frequent the next couple of days. Nothing horrid, just nettlesome regarding the sale of the Home Farm.
> 
> I’ll be posting pics soon. Stay well, stay safe, and (if at all earthly possible)stay sane!


Stay safe too, Fim


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy to hear that you are still working at an enrichment center!


Thank you, unfortunately it’s a day to day assignment.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
How are you doing?
The French have been confined for 18 days now. Do you remember I was waiting for Spring?
Seems that I will spend it at home, safe from bag purchases at least..
The experts say that we shouldn't think of  summer vacations this year...
Ludmilla, how is your family?


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, today is my birthday. A milestone Birthday that I shall never forget the circumstances. 

On the brighter side, my girls taped balloons all around the house along with a banner!  So so sweet!  Miss 21 has been planning the cake for the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, today is my birthday. A milestone Birthday that I shall never forget the circumstances.
> 
> On the brighter side, my girls taped balloons all around the house along with a banner!  So so sweet!  Miss 21 has been planning the cake for the past 2 weeks.


Happy birthday, Tomsmom! 
Hugs to you and your kids!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, today is my birthday. A milestone Birthday that I shall never forget the circumstances.
> 
> On the brighter side, my girls taped balloons all around the house along with a banner!  So so sweet!  Miss 21 has been planning the cake for the past 2 weeks.


Happy Birthday!  I always say that I hope the birthday person gets to spend time with those they love, and those who love them.  This has new meaning now.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Happy Birthday!  I always say that I hope the birthday person gets to spend time with those they love, and those who love them.  This has new meaning now.


It really does!  Thank you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you, unfortunately it’s a day to day assignment.


Ugh. This kind of assignment would stress me out. 


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> How are you doing?
> The French have been confined for 18 days now. Do you remember I was waiting for Spring?
> Seems that I will spend it at home, safe from bag purchases at least..
> The experts say that we shouldn't think of  summer vacations this year...
> Ludmilla, how is your family?


I believe we can put 2020 into a folder. We should not think about fun events for the rest of this year. 
Brother is slowly getting better. Baby steps.
Sister woke up from surgery. Doing fine right now.
Thank you for asking.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, today is my birthday. A milestone Birthday that I shall never forget the circumstances.
> 
> On the brighter side, my girls taped balloons all around the house along with a banner!  So so sweet!  Miss 21 has been planning the cake for the past 2 weeks.


Happy birthday! We need a pic of that cake! 
Sending you love and health!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This kind of assignment would stress me out.
> 
> I believe we can put 2020 into a folder. We should not think about fun events for the rest of this year.
> Brother is slowly getting better. Baby steps.
> Sister woke up from surgery. Doing fine right now.
> Thank you for asking.


Yes I agree about the folder. 

I’m glad your brother is feeling better, such a relief!  And I hope your sister’s recovery is a smooth one.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This kind of assignment would stress me out.
> 
> I believe we can put 2020 into a folder. We should not think about fun events for the rest of this year.
> Brother is slowly getting better. Baby steps.
> Sister woke up from surgery. Doing fine right now.
> Thank you for asking.


Ludmilla, let's take the opposite approach.  Let's get up every morning and try to find one fun thing to do for the day.  We only have one day at a time anyway and no promise for tomorrow. You have had more than your share.  I hope you can find some sunshine, just for today, dear. Hugs


----------



## Tomsmom

I found out yesterday that I’m being reassigned to a city owned nursing home. I’m gutted to be honest. I could be placed anywhere in NYC, they don’t seem to care what borough you live in. They can also assign me what ever shift they want. Not happy.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I found out yesterday that I’m being reassigned to a city owned nursing home. I’m gutted to be honest. I could be placed anywhere in NYC, they don’t seem to care what borough you live in. They can also assign me what ever shift they want. Not happy.


Bless you dear.  I cannot imagine what you are experiencing.  My thoughts and best wishes are coming your way.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you dear.  I cannot imagine what you are experiencing.  My thoughts and best wishes are coming your way.


Thank you !!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> How are you doing?
> The French have been confined for 18 days now. Do you remember I was waiting for Spring?
> Seems that I will spend it at home, safe from bag purchases at least..
> The experts say that we shouldn't think of  summer vacations this year...
> Ludmilla, how is your family?



Well boo on that. Can you shop online?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This kind of assignment would stress me out.
> 
> I believe we can put 2020 into a folder. We should not think about fun events for the rest of this year.
> Brother is slowly getting better. Baby steps.
> Sister woke up from surgery. Doing fine right now.
> Thank you for asking.



Glad to hear this!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy birthday! We need a pic of that cake!
> Sending you love and health!



Yes Happy Birthday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, today is my birthday. A milestone Birthday that I shall never forget the circumstances.
> 
> On the brighter side, my girls taped balloons all around the house along with a banner!  So so sweet!  Miss 21 has been planning the cake for the past 2 weeks.



Happy Birthday, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Islanders. 

It’s a soggy Saturday where I am on our island. The past few days have been unproductive and maddening.

But it’s just as counterproductive to dwell on it. So.....

*My Brahmin Teal Green Asher...






*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders.
> 
> It’s a soggy Saturday where I am on our island. The past few days have been unproductive and maddening.
> 
> But it’s just as counterproductive to dwell on it. So.....
> 
> *My Brahmin Teal Green Asher...
> 
> View attachment 4703284
> View attachment 4703285
> 
> *



It’s a soggy Saturday here as well but the sun keeps poking its head out here and there. Love the color and detail on that bag, so pretty !


----------



## Murphy47

I love that color! You really have jumped into Brahmin with both feet. They’re so nicely made.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It’s a soggy Saturday here as well but the sun keeps poking its head out here and there. Love the color and detail on that bag, so pretty !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I love that color! You really have jumped into Brahmin with both feet. They’re so nicely made.


 
It’s the classic case of striking while the iron was hot, Murphy. My Brahmins are all preowned, and were easily within my budget.  
Not so the Brahmins offered these days.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s the classic case of striking while the iron was hot, Murphy. My Brahmins are all preowned, and were easily within my budget.
> Not so the Brahmins offered these days.



So true. The price has really gone up. Wondering what the crises will do to handbag prices after it’s over. Can’t decide up or down.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, my fellow Islanders!  It’s “Too Soon to Tell” Sunday.  
But that about describes life in general these days. Will it be fair skies or foul? 
There’s only one way to know for sure. We just have to keep on keeping on.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s the classic case of striking while the iron was hot, Murphy. My Brahmins are all preowned, and were easily within my budget.
> Not so the Brahmins offered these days.


You were at the right place at the right moment, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, my fellow Islanders!  It’s “Too Soon to Tell” Sunday.
> But that about describes life in general these days. Will it be fair skies or foul?
> There’s only one way to know for sure. We just have to keep on keeping on.


Too soon to tell, yes, Fim.
Today, I have been doing crosswords and talking to friends on the phone...
Lockdown routine... But I find routine rather comforting these days...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Too soon to tell, yes, Fim.
> Today, I have been doing crosswords and talking to friends on the phone...
> Lockdown routine... But I find routine rather comforting these days...



I agree with you completely, Mariapia. 

In fact, I’ve decided to reinstitute what was once a very happy addition to my daily routine. 

Choosing what bag I was going to wear that day. Would my bag dictate my outfit, or would my outfit determine which bag to choose? Either way, it was a bright spot I could always count on in my day.   

So, in this new reality, my criteria has altered accordingly.  My choice of bag will be predicated on the happy memory associated with it.  

For example, today’s choice.....

*Patricia Nash Sanabria Satchel
*
It was one of those purchases that went beyond impulse. The moment I saw it, I knew I had to have it. Price was secondary. (Full disclosure: I didn’t even look at the price until I was in the checkout line!)


----------



## Tomsmom

Hello !!  

Fim I really like your collection that we’re seeing. The colors and styles are both easy to use and beautiful. 

I hear you on the lockdown routine. Yesterday was a nice distraction; dh took me out on his motorcycle for a ride, I’m not a good passenger,lol I made him get off the highway.  I like riding my own bike better, but I’m not rehearsed enough for the streets.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree with you completely, Mariapia.
> 
> In fact, I’ve decided to reinstitute what was once a very happy addition to my daily routine.
> 
> Choosing what bag I was going to wear that day. Would my bag dictate my outfit, or would my outfit determine which bag to choose? Either way, it was a bright spot I could always count on in my day.
> 
> So, in this new reality, my criteria has altered accordingly.  My choice of bag will be predicated on the happy memory associated with it.
> 
> For example, today’s choice.....
> 
> *Patricia Nash Sanabria Satchel
> *
> It was one of those purchases that went beyond impulse. The moment I saw it, I knew I had to have it. Price was secondary. (Full disclosure: I didn’t even look at the price until I was in the checkout line!)



I LOVE that one.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree with you completely, Mariapia.
> 
> In fact, I’ve decided to reinstitute what was once a very happy addition to my daily routine.
> 
> Choosing what bag I was going to wear that day. Would my bag dictate my outfit, or would my outfit determine which bag to choose? Either way, it was a bright spot I could always count on in my day.
> 
> So, in this new reality, my criteria has altered accordingly.  My choice of bag will be predicated on the happy memory associated with it.
> 
> For example, today’s choice.....
> 
> *Patricia Nash Sanabria Satchel
> *
> It was one of those purchases that went beyond impulse. The moment I saw it, I knew I had to have it. Price was secondary. (Full disclosure: I didn’t even look at the price until I was in the checkout line!)


Beautiful, Fim!
I also like the happy memory association....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, my fellow Marooned Mariners!   

It’s a Mildly Maddening Monday.  

No matter how hard I try I can’t get a good pic of one of my happier bags.

Happier, because it was an unexpected find towards the end of a fun shopping trip with my DD. 

 She knew I’d buy if I got the chance, so she snatched it up and paid for it over my (admittedly feeble) protests. 

*My Dooney Cara Satchel.  
*

*


*
And yes, for the more observant amongst you, the bag in the upper right corner of the 
pic is a bag that will be revealed in good time...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, my fellow Marooned Mariners!
> 
> It’s a Mildly Maddening Monday.
> 
> No matter how hard I try I can’t get a good pic of one of my happier bags.  Happier, because it was an unexpected find towards the end of a fun shopping trip with my DD. She knew I’d buy if I got the chance, so she snatched it up and paid for it over my (admittedly wan) protests.


Wonderful memory, indeed!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful memory, indeed!


Thank you, Mariapia. I have since edited my previous post to include a pic and a hint of a future reveal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

FYI..this is a far more accurate pic of my Dooney Cara Satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> FYI..this is a far more accurate pic of my Dooney Cara Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4704651


Beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> FYI..this is a far more accurate pic of my Dooney Cara Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4704651


Another great bag!
And an amazing collection.
Choosing one in the morning mustn't be easy...


----------



## Murphy47

That is one of all time fav styles of bag! Such a pretty color also! 
Was that a Patricia Nash hiding in the corner of a pic?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That is one of all time fav styles of bag! Such a pretty color also!
> Was that a Patricia Nash hiding in the corner of a pic?



I *knew* some sharp eyed Islander would spot it, Murphy!   Well done!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I *knew* some sharp eyed Islander would spot it, Murphy!   Well done!



I have a scarf in a similar print from that collection! Love it. Retro but fresh!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Fellow Islanders!  

As one of our eagle eyed members noticed, the “other” bag in yesterday’s pic is my choice for today.

My *Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Circle Crossbody/Wristlet.  *






I love this bag for it’s size and versatility. Wearing it as a wristlet makes it a perfect choice when I go the hair salon and can keep it on my lap literally “under wraps” while I get my hair done.  

As for the memory associated with it, I bought this bag to wear to my DD’s bridal shower. Did I need it? Of course not. But the response to it at the shower was exactly what I’d expected. “The Purse Lady Does It Again!  
*
*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Fellow Islanders!
> 
> As one of our eagle eyed members noticed, the “other” bag in yesterday’s pic is my choice for today.
> 
> My *Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Circle Crossbody/Wristlet.  *
> 
> View attachment 4705172
> View attachment 4705173
> View attachment 4705174
> 
> 
> I love this bag for it’s size and versatility. Wearing it as a wristlet makes it a perfect choice when I go the hair salon and can keep it on my lap literally “under wraps” while I get my hair done.
> 
> As for the memory associated with it, I bought this bag to wear to my DD’s bridal shower. Did I need it? Of course not. But the response to it at the shower was exactly what I’d expected. “The Purse Lady Does It Again!
> *
> *



Love the shape, florals and especially the story!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Fellow Islanders!
> 
> As one of our eagle eyed members noticed, the “other” bag in yesterday’s pic is my choice for today.
> 
> My *Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Circle Crossbody/Wristlet.  *
> 
> View attachment 4705172
> View attachment 4705173
> View attachment 4705174
> 
> 
> I love this bag for it’s size and versatility. Wearing it as a wristlet makes it a perfect choice when I go the hair salon and can keep it on my lap literally “under wraps” while I get my hair done.
> 
> As for the memory associated with it, I bought this bag to wear to my DD’s bridal shower. Did I need it? Of course not. But the response to it at the shower was exactly what I’d expected. “The Purse Lady Does It Again!
> *
> *


Beautiful and trendy, Fim, and another lovely story associated with that nice crossbody. 
Super!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Fellow Islanders!
> 
> As one of our eagle eyed members noticed, the “other” bag in yesterday’s pic is my choice for today.
> 
> My *Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Circle Crossbody/Wristlet.  *
> 
> View attachment 4705172
> View attachment 4705173
> View attachment 4705174
> 
> 
> I love this bag for it’s size and versatility. Wearing it as a wristlet makes it a perfect choice when I go the hair salon and can keep it on my lap literally “under wraps” while I get my hair done.
> 
> As for the memory associated with it, I bought this bag to wear to my DD’s bridal shower. Did I need it? Of course not. But the response to it at the shower was exactly what I’d expected. “The Purse Lady Does It Again!
> *
> *



It’s beautiful! So functional too! Definitely a “need” purchase.


----------



## Tomsmom

I celebrated a milestone birthday on Friday and here’s the bag I chose to me, the Dentelle speedy 30.  I fell in love with this bag the first time I saw it,


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I celebrated a milestone birthday on Friday and here’s the bag I chose to me, the Dentelle speedy 30.  I fell in love with this bag the first time I saw it,
> 
> View attachment 4705420



It is gorgeous! A wise choice


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I celebrated a milestone birthday on Friday and here’s the bag I chose to me, the Dentelle speedy 30.  I fell in love with this bag the first time I saw it,
> 
> View attachment 4705420



Absolutely glorious! What a wonderful way to celebrate your birthday!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I celebrated a milestone birthday on Friday and here’s the bag I chose to me, the Dentelle speedy 30.  I fell in love with this bag the first time I saw it,
> 
> View attachment 4705420


Good for you!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I celebrated a milestone birthday on Friday and here’s the bag I chose to me, the Dentelle speedy 30.  I fell in love with this bag the first time I saw it,
> 
> View attachment 4705420


I once saw that gorgeous Speedy on an online consignment store.
It's a limited edition, isn't it?
Great choice for a milestone birthday, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I once saw that gorgeous Speedy on an online consignment store.
> It's a limited edition, isn't it?
> Great choice for a milestone birthday, Tomsmom.


Yes, I always thought it was a limited edition. I seriously never thought I’d find one.  Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I celebrated a milestone birthday on Friday and here’s the bag I chose to me, the Dentelle speedy 30.  I fell in love with this bag the first time I saw it,
> 
> View attachment 4705420


Happy birthday! What a perfect bag for your milestone day.


----------



## Tomsmom

You’re all so great, thank you for the birthday wishes and speedy love!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders. It’s a rainy day where I am on the Island. But adhering to the time honored truth that it must be five o’clock somewhere...    

Thus fortified, I delved into my closet for “Throwback” Thursday.    

Once upon a time, at the grand opening of what passed for the only “high end” store in my area, I fell in love with this small London Fog bag. 





Known in my family as “*Zombie Croc” *I will always love this bag for that memory of my fledgling excursion into (what was for me) the world of “designer” bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders. It’s a rainy day where I am on the Island. But adhering to the time honored truth that it must be five o’clock somewhere...
> 
> Thus fortified, I delved into my closet for “Throwback” Thursday.
> 
> Once upon a time, at the grand opening of what passed for the only “high end” store in my area, I fell in love with this small London Fog bag.
> 
> View attachment 4706491
> View attachment 4706492
> 
> 
> Known in my family as “*Zombie Croc” *I will always love this bag for that memory of my fledgling excursion into (what was for me) the world of “designer” bags.



Fun choice! Copy of a Celine? I always loved the look of that style but could never make it work! 
London Fog is great. You can take them anywhere.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders. It’s a rainy day where I am on the Island. But adhering to the time honored truth that it must be five o’clock somewhere...
> 
> Thus fortified, I delved into my closet for “Throwback” Thursday.
> 
> Once upon a time, at the grand opening of what passed for the only “high end” store in my area, I fell in love with this small London Fog bag.
> 
> View attachment 4706491
> View attachment 4706492
> 
> 
> Known in my family as “*Zombie Croc” *I will always love this bag for that memory of my fledgling excursion into (what was for me) the world of “designer” bags.


It’s such a pretty bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders. It’s a rainy day where I am on the Island. But adhering to the time honored truth that it must be five o’clock somewhere...
> 
> Thus fortified, I delved into my closet for “Throwback” Thursday.
> 
> Once upon a time, at the grand opening of what passed for the only “high end” store in my area, I fell in love with this small London Fog bag.
> 
> View attachment 4706491
> View attachment 4706492
> 
> 
> Known in my family as “*Zombie Croc” *I will always love this bag for that memory of my fledgling excursion into (what was for me) the world of “designer” bags.


Zombie Croc?!
I die. 
(Seems like you are not the only one in your family with a good sense of humour!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Fun choice! Copy of a Celine? I always loved the look of that style but could never make it work!
> London Fog is great. You can take them anywhere.



Good point, Murphy.  I took the pics out in the rain this morning. Needless to say,  Zombie took it in stride.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Zombie Croc?!
> I die.
> (Seems like you are not the only one in your family with a good sense of humour!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It’s such a pretty bag!


 Thank you, Tomsmom. It’s nothing special, except of course to me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. It’s nothing special, except of course to me!


Well that’s what matters most


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders. It’s a rainy day where I am on the Island. But adhering to the time honored truth that it must be five o’clock somewhere...
> 
> Thus fortified, I delved into my closet for “Throwback” Thursday.
> 
> Once upon a time, at the grand opening of what passed for the only “high end” store in my area, I fell in love with this small London Fog bag.
> 
> View attachment 4706491
> View attachment 4706492
> 
> 
> Known in my family as “*Zombie Croc” *I will always love this bag for that memory of my fledgling excursion into (what was for me) the world of “designer” bags.


So pretty, Fim! And Zombie Croc seems to enjoy sitting in the rain..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Quite literally, “Good Friday” Morning. 

Our local Health Department has recently issued a recommendation that we bring neither our phones nor purses into any grocery store, pharmacy, etc.  

Naturally, I’ve accepted this new restriction with my usual aplomb.  

But, be that as it may, when I go out today for takeout, I’ll bring this bag to keep me company on the trip to town. 

*Patricia Nash Tauria Crossbody



*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite literally, “Good Friday” Morning.
> 
> Our local Health Department has recently issued a recommendation that we bring neither our phones nor purses into any grocery store, pharmacy, etc.
> 
> Naturally, I’ve accepted this new restriction with my usual aplomb.
> 
> But, be that as it may, when I go out today for takeout, I’ll bring this bag to keep me company on the trip to town.
> 
> *Patricia Nash Tauria Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4707294
> View attachment 4707295
> *



I haven’t been bringing a bag because it’s been quick trips here and there when I do go out. Love the structured bag!  That’s is a lovely brown!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite literally, “Good Friday” Morning.
> 
> Our local Health Department has recently issued a recommendation that we bring neither our phones nor purses into any grocery store, pharmacy, etc.
> 
> Naturally, I’ve accepted this new restriction with my usual aplomb.
> 
> But, be that as it may, when I go out today for takeout, I’ll bring this bag to keep me company on the trip to town.
> 
> *Patricia Nash Tauria Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4707294
> View attachment 4707295
> *



Gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite literally, “Good Friday” Morning.
> 
> Our local Health Department has recently issued a recommendation that we bring neither our phones nor purses into any grocery store, pharmacy, etc.
> 
> Naturally, I’ve accepted this new restriction with my usual aplomb.
> 
> But, be that as it may, when I go out today for takeout, I’ll bring this bag to keep me company on the trip to town.
> 
> *Patricia Nash Tauria Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4707294
> View attachment 4707295
> *


I hope they do not come up with stuff like that on my part of the island. Only thing I am looking forward to going to the office on Tuesday is that I am able to wear one of my bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Quite literally, “Good Friday” Morning.
> 
> Our local Health Department has recently issued a recommendation that we bring neither our phones nor purses into any grocery store, pharmacy, etc.
> 
> Naturally, I’ve accepted this new restriction with my usual aplomb.
> 
> But, be that as it may, when I go out today for takeout, I’ll bring this bag to keep me company on the trip to town.
> 
> *Patricia Nash Tauria Crossbody
> 
> View attachment 4707294
> View attachment 4707295
> *


Wow! Absolutely gorgeous, Fim!
But why did the Health Department decide bags and phones wouldn't be allowed into stores? 



Ludmilla said:


> I hope they do not come up with stuff like that on my part of the island. Only thing I am looking forward to going to the office on Tuesday is that I am able to wear one of my bags.


I hope it won't come to that in my place either...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! Absolutely gorgeous, Fim!
> But why did the Health Department decide bags and phones wouldn't be allowed into stores?
> 
> 
> I hope it won't come to that in my place either...



I believe it’s an excess of caution on the part of our Health Department to convince the less compliant members of our County to understand the need for precautionary measures.


----------



## Tomsmom

I just bought a LP inspired by another islander!! The LUCKY Lp!  Argh I need to get back to work!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I just bought a LP inspired by another islander!! The LUCKY Lp!  Argh I need to get back to work!


I used to own the LP Lucky bag....
I gave it to one of my dearest friends.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I used to own the LP Lucky bag....
> I gave it to one of my dearest friends.


You are the inspiration!  Lol!  You’re so sweet to have given it away.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  
It’s a “Speedy” Saturday here on the Island.  

The ubiquitous bag (though synonymous with Louis Vuitton) has successfully spawned permutations throughout the purse world.  

For me, with my budgetary restraints, it’s my *Dooney Glove Leather Satchel. *
*



*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> It’s a “Speedy” Saturday here on the Island.
> 
> The ubiquitous bag (though synonymous with Louis Vuitton) has successfully spawned permutations throughout the purse world.
> 
> For me, with my budgetary restraints, it’s my *Dooney Glove Leather Satchel. *
> *
> View attachment 4708072
> View attachment 4708073
> View attachment 4708074
> *



Great bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag!



Thank you, Tomsmom. Took a couple more pics.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I just bought a LP inspired by another islander!! The LUCKY Lp!  Argh I need to get back to work!


This is such a happy bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. Took a couple more pics.....
> 
> View attachment 4708080
> View attachment 4708081


I love Speedy and I love Dooney - excellent bag all around.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I used to own the LP Lucky bag....
> I gave it to one of my dearest friends.


You are sweet!


----------



## Murphy47

You look awesome!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Easter, Bunnies!  

If I were to go out today, this is the bag I would wear....

*My Dooney Key Lime Barlow Satchel...    




*


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Easter my friends!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Easter, Bunnies!
> 
> If I were to go out today, this is the bag I would wear....
> 
> *My Dooney Key Lime Barlow Satchel...
> 
> View attachment 4708645
> View attachment 4708646
> View attachment 4708647
> *


Love everything about your Barlow Satchel, Fim.
Happy Easter to you and all our friends!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Easter, all!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy Easter one and all!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
We have been on lockdown since March 17th ( 4 weeks) and tonight our President will probably tell us that it will be extended by one month at least..
Lots of ladies ( me included) are waiting for the hairdressers to reopen their salons... 
Frivolous expectations, I know, I know....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> We have been on lockdown since March 17th ( 4 weeks) and tonight our President will probably tell us that it will be extended by one month at least..
> Lots of ladies ( me included) are waiting for the hairdressers to reopen their salons...
> Frivolous expectations, I know, I know....



Not frivolous at all, Mariapia. We’re in the same situation here. Every day our hair salons are closed brings me one step closer to looking like this in the mirror.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not frivolous at all, Mariapia. We’re in the same situation here. Every day our hair salons are closed brings me one step closer to looking like this in the mirror.....
> 
> View attachment 4709122


Hilarious, Fim!
Muriel Robin, one of our greatest French humorist is speaking of the rootona virus....
She wonders how our hairdresser is going to choose his first clients....as a lot of them will be queueing up as soon as they are "released" .


----------



## Murphy47

Looking your best helps you feel your best. Not silly at all. 
Cher had said at the start of this ordeal that we were four weeks from knowing everyone’s true hair color.


----------



## Tomsmom

She arrived today


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived today
> 
> View attachment 4709548


You will love it, Tomsmom!
Congrats on your find!


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the office from Theia and me.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Greetings from the office from Theia and me.
> View attachment 4709651



Wow. You went to the office? That’s to so cool! Restrictions must be loosening up. I wish they were here. 
Love the bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Greetings from the office from Theia and me.
> View attachment 4709651


Yayyy for being in the office!  Nice bag, is not suede?


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Wow. You went to the office? That’s to so cool! Restrictions must be loosening up. I wish they were here.
> Love the bag!


Nope, restrictions are not lowered. Had to be at the office today, due to delivery problems and computer stuff. Tomorrow it is home office again. Just at the big city.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy for being in the office!  Nice bag, is not suede?


 Yes. Yay for office.
Yep, bag is suede. I am ruthless!


----------



## Ludmilla

Ludmilla said:


> Nope, restrictions are not lowered. Had to be at the office today, due to delivery problems and computer stuff. Tomorrow it is home office again. Just at the big city.


I guess restrictions will go on for a while.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Yay for office.
> Yep, bag is suede. I am ruthless!


Love it!  Living vicariously through you. 

I’m having terrible tooth pain and found out this morning I need a root canal. Not a happy camper.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!  Living vicariously through you.
> 
> I’m having terrible tooth pain and found out this morning I need a root canal. Not a happy camper.


Oh , poor Tomsmom! Can you get an appointment at the dentist's?
One of my friends' daughter in law had to wait three or four days before getting one.... in another city ..
Most dentists here stopped working on March 17th....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Oh , poor Tomsmom! Can you get an appointment at the dentist's?
> One of my friends' daughter in law had to wait three or four days before getting one.... in another city ..
> Most dentists here stopped working on March 17th....


I am very fortunate that my dentist is open for emergencies only, I went this morning and I’m at the specialist waiting for him to take me.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I am very fortunate that my dentist is open for emergencies only, I went this morning and I’m at the specialist waiting for him to take me.


That's good news!
You will be okay very soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!  Living vicariously through you.
> 
> I’m having terrible tooth pain and found out this morning I need a root canal. Not a happy camper.


Glad you hopefully find a fast resolve for your tooth. This is so no fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh , poor Tomsmom! Can you get an appointment at the dentist's?
> One of my friends' daughter in law had to wait three or four days before getting one.... in another city ..
> Most dentists here stopped working on March 17th....


How are you, Mariapia? How do you cope with the restrictions? I try to organize face masks (made by tailors) as I do foresee a new rule in the future.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Nope, restrictions are not lowered. Had to be at the office today, due to delivery problems and computer stuff. Tomorrow it is home office again. Just at the big city.



Had to be a pleasure to get out for even a little bit. Stay safe my friend.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I am very fortunate that my dentist is open for emergencies only, I went this morning and I’m at the specialist waiting for him to take me.



I hope all is well. Hubbie has beeen grinding his teeth and his jaw is out of whack. Not considered serious enough.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> That's good news!
> You will be okay very soon!



Hello Mariapia! How are things in your country?


----------



## Narnanz

thought I might show you one on my ban breakers...befores and afters in the photo. A precreed dinky.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> thought I might show you one on my ban breakers...befores and afters in the photo. A precreed dinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710033



Great job, Narnanz! Such a handsome bag.  Nicely done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Greetings from the office from Theia and me.
> View attachment 4709651



Nice!


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> thought I might show you one on my ban breakers...befores and afters in the photo. A precreed dinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710033



I wanted one of those sooooo badly bad on the day!


----------



## Narnanz

Going to make these tomorrow. 
https://wholefully.com/fabric-face-mask-donate/


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How are you, Mariapia? How do you cope with the restrictions? I try to organize face masks (made by tailors) as I do foresee a new rule in the future.





Murphy47 said:


> Hello Mariapia! How are things in your country?


Hi Ludmilla and Murphy
Lockdown has been extended by four weeks... at least.
It's getting more and more difficult..
We cannot visit our families, no one can come to our place.
We have to stay away from everyone.
And I am not talking about the stores that are closed. 
For example my watch battery went down and I cannot replace it..
The Police are nearly everywhere in town. We had better have the famous document I told you about when we go grocery shopping or to the pharmacy...
Ludmilla, how is your family?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla and Murphy
> Lockdown has been extended by four weeks... at least.
> It's getting more and more difficult..
> We cannot visit our families, no one can come to our place.
> We have to stay away from everyone.
> And I am not talking about the stores that are closed.
> For example my watch battery went down and I cannot replace it..
> The Police are nearly everywhere in town. We had better have the famous document I told you about when we go grocery shopping or to the pharmacy...
> Ludmilla, how is your family?


Oh wow Mariapia!  So strict!  Aside from the famous document, we’re in a similar lockdown. I haven’t seen my mom in over a month, same goes for my son. We are permitted to go grocery shopping but take care to stay 6 feet from people. This is such a difficult time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ahoy, fellow Shell-ters! 

It’s “What was I thinking” Wednesday!  

On a whim, I decided to take a trip down memory lane and buy a bag reminiscent of a bag I’d owned long ago. The price was right, the look was right, the seller exceptional.

The only problem was that I’d neglected to read the description. (i.e. the measurements the seller had provided.) 

So, when the bag came, I only had myself to blame. 

However, given the lives we’re all enduring at the moment, this little bag just might be what the present situation calls for. It accommodates a small wallet, my phone, and keys. The strap can also be extended so the bag can be worn crossbody.  So, without further ado....

*My Dooney Nylon “Miss Take.”  

*



	

		
			
		

		
	
 And


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla and Murphy
> Lockdown has been extended by four weeks... at least.
> It's getting more and more difficult..
> We cannot visit our families, no one can come to our place.
> We have to stay away from everyone.
> And I am not talking about the stores that are closed.
> For example my watch battery went down and I cannot replace it..
> The Police are nearly everywhere in town. We had better have the famous document I told you about when we go grocery shopping or to the pharmacy...
> Ludmilla, how is your family?





Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow Mariapia!  So strict!  Aside from the famous document, we’re in a similar lockdown. I haven’t seen my mom in over a month, same goes for my son. We are permitted to go grocery shopping but take care to stay 6 feet from people. This is such a difficult time.



Not that it’s any consolation, but we’re “paddling the same boat” here. There’s no document we have to carry, but there’s a very strong recommendation that only one person per household is responsible for running any errands.
Add to that the restrictions of not bringing either a phone or purse into any store, and a requirement to wear a mask and gloves even when maintaining a distance of six feet. 

Also, we’ve been warned that we all should plan on the current circumstances lasting well into May.  

Happily, there are no restrictions or limitations here on our Island. In point of fact, we Islanders perfected social distancing since our Island’s inception. So, to one and all of my fellow Islanders, I say “Chin up, Drink up, and Keep up” and we shall all get through this together!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Shell-ters!
> 
> It’s “What was I thinking” Wednesday!
> 
> On a whim, I decided to take a trip down memory lane and buy a bag reminiscent of a bag I’d owned long ago. The price was right, the look was right, the seller exceptional.
> 
> The only problem was that I’d neglected to read the description. (i.e. the measurements the seller had provided.)
> 
> So, when the bag came, I only had myself to blame.
> 
> However, given the lives we’re all enduring at the moment, this little bag just might be what the present situation calls for. It accommodates a small wallet, my phone, and keys. The strap can also be extended so the bag can be worn crossbody.  So, without further ado....
> 
> *My Dooney Nylon “Miss Take.”
> 
> *
> View attachment 4710348
> View attachment 4710349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And


Love the color combo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the color combo!



Thank you, Tomsmom. It really is a sweet little bag. 

But I think I’ll put off shopping online for the moment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I saw these and only wish I could be as creative. Enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Shell-ters!
> 
> It’s “What was I thinking” Wednesday!
> 
> On a whim, I decided to take a trip down memory lane and buy a bag reminiscent of a bag I’d owned long ago. The price was right, the look was right, the seller exceptional.
> 
> The only problem was that I’d neglected to read the description. (i.e. the measurements the seller had provided.)
> 
> So, when the bag came, I only had myself to blame.
> 
> However, given the lives we’re all enduring at the moment, this little bag just might be what the present situation calls for. It accommodates a small wallet, my phone, and keys. The strap can also be extended so the bag can be worn crossbody.  So, without further ado....
> 
> *My Dooney Nylon “Miss Take.”
> 
> *
> View attachment 4710348
> View attachment 4710349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And


It's the kind of bag we all should own, Fim, and on top of that, it's lovely and practical.
Great find!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Had to be a pleasure to get out for even a little bit. Stay safe my friend.


City was empty. This was (admittedly) the best part of it.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Shell-ters!
> 
> It’s “What was I thinking” Wednesday!
> 
> On a whim, I decided to take a trip down memory lane and buy a bag reminiscent of a bag I’d owned long ago. The price was right, the look was right, the seller exceptional.
> 
> The only problem was that I’d neglected to read the description. (i.e. the measurements the seller had provided.)
> 
> So, when the bag came, I only had myself to blame.
> 
> However, given the lives we’re all enduring at the moment, this little bag just might be what the present situation calls for. It accommodates a small wallet, my phone, and keys. The strap can also be extended so the bag can be worn crossbody.  So, without further ado....
> 
> *My Dooney Nylon “Miss Take.”
> 
> *
> View attachment 4710348
> View attachment 4710349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And



Love it! I just ordered a satchel from the same line. Red also! 
Such a great color for Spring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> thought I might show you one on my ban breakers...befores and afters in the photo. A precreed dinky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710033






Fimpagebag said:


> Ahoy, fellow Shell-ters!
> 
> It’s “What was I thinking” Wednesday!
> 
> On a whim, I decided to take a trip down memory lane and buy a bag reminiscent of a bag I’d owned long ago. The price was right, the look was right, the seller exceptional.
> 
> The only problem was that I’d neglected to read the description. (i.e. the measurements the seller had provided.)
> 
> So, when the bag came, I only had myself to blame.
> 
> However, given the lives we’re all enduring at the moment, this little bag just might be what the present situation calls for. It accommodates a small wallet, my phone, and keys. The strap can also be extended so the bag can be worn crossbody.  So, without further ado....
> 
> *My Dooney Nylon “Miss Take.”
> 
> *
> View attachment 4710348
> View attachment 4710349
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And


Lovely new bags, ladies!
I found myself thinking about getting a second Theia just yesterday. 
Ordered face masks instead.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla and Murphy
> Lockdown has been extended by four weeks... at least.
> It's getting more and more difficult..
> We cannot visit our families, no one can come to our place.
> We have to stay away from everyone.
> And I am not talking about the stores that are closed.
> For example my watch battery went down and I cannot replace it..
> The Police are nearly everywhere in town. We had better have the famous document I told you about when we go grocery shopping or to the pharmacy...
> Ludmilla, how is your family?


I still think that the (in)famous document is quite strange ... but oh well. We have a press conference today regarding measurements. Here, you are already hearing a lot of voices to lift the ban due to several reasons. My favorite so far is that we are all at the edge of dictatorship. 
I wish they would not lift everything too fast, because I fear that we might get into the situation of other EU countries then. 
Family is ok. Sister is out of hospital and doing fine - would be cool to actually see her. Brother is on the mend. He started working again this week. 
Parents are also fine, but not really grasping/caring that they are at risk. I gave up on that one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love it! I just ordered a satchel from the same line. Red also!
> Such a great color for Spring.


Naturally we need to see a pic when you get it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happily, there are no restrictions or limitations here on our Island. In point of fact, we Islanders perfected social distancing since our Island’s inception. So, to one and all of my fellow Islanders, I say “Chin up, Drink up, and Keep up” and we shall all get through this together!



Hear, hear!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Love it! I just ordered a satchel from the same line. Red also!
> Such a great color for Spring.



Which one? The Camden?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I still think that the (in)famous document is quite strange ... but oh well. We have a press conference today regarding measurements. Here, you are already hearing a lot of voices to lift the ban due to several reasons. My favorite so far is that we are all at the edge of dictatorship.
> I wish they would not lift everything too fast, because I fear that we might get into the situation of other EU countries then.
> Family is ok. Sister is out of hospital and doing fine - would be cool to actually see her. Brother is on the mend. He started working again this week.
> Parents are also fine, but not really grasping/caring that they are at risk. I gave up on that one.



Glad family is doing well! My parents are content staying home. Handling it netter than I am actually


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Which one? The Camden?





Was supposed to be here today but is stuck in Illinois for some reason. Boo


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4710471
> 
> Was supposed to be here today but is stuck in Illinois for some reason. Boo



Love it!  Can hardly wait to see a pic!


----------



## Narnanz

No one has chickens around our place...so to see this one pecking away was a bit of a surprise...Bad photos sorry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> No one has chickens around our place...so to see this one pecking away was a bit of a surprise...Bad photos sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710511



What a nice surprise.


----------



## Narnanz

Warning for us ladies


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Warning for us ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710567



I always suspected as much!  Those darn closet fairies are always up to no good!


----------



## Murphy47

It arrived and it looks lovely. Nice and lightweight also! Will take it out for a test drive this weekend.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4711003
> 
> It arrived and it looks lovely. Nice and lightweight also! Will take it out for a test drive this weekend.


I like it!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4711003
> 
> It arrived and it looks lovely. Nice and lightweight also! Will take it out for a test drive this weekend.



Love it!


----------



## Murphy47

It photo’d kinda orange. It’s more a true red.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It photo’d kinda orange. It’s more a true red.



I had the same experience when I was taking a preliminary pic.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I still think that the (in)famous document is quite strange ... but oh well. We have a press conference today regarding measurements. Here, you are already hearing a lot of voices to lift the ban due to several reasons. My favorite so far is that we are all at the edge of dictatorship.
> I wish they would not lift everything too fast, because I fear that we might get into the situation of other EU countries then.
> Family is ok. Sister is out of hospital and doing fine - would be cool to actually see her. Brother is on the mend. He started working again this week.
> Parents are also fine, but not really grasping/caring that they are at risk. I gave up on that one.


Great news, Ludmilla. You must be relieved after so much stress.
As for your parents, of course they don't realize they are at risk. They  think they are still young and healthy.
When my parents  didn't answer the phone and I had to rush to their place( it happened more than once) my father was furious . The idea I could have thought something bad had happened to one of them infuriated him!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Warning for us ladies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4710567


I am locked in here with a bar of peanutbutter chocolate and three chocolate Easter bunnies! My clothes are shrinking already!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> View attachment 4711003
> 
> It arrived and it looks lovely. Nice and lightweight also! Will take it out for a test drive this weekend.


Like it! Very cool for spring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great news, Ludmilla. You must be relieved after so much stress.
> As for your parents, of course they don't realize they are at risk. They  think they are still young and healthy.
> When my parents  didn't answer the phone and I had to rush to their place( it happened more than once) my father was furious . The idea I could have thought something bad had happened to one of them infuriated him!


Yes, I am relieved. 
I guess we all ignore getting older. At least they are on brink of using masks, now. But not because of the good reasons I gave them. Repeatedly. Over and over. No, because it was suggested by politicians today.  Ah well. The outcome counts.
Your parents sound exactly like mine.


----------



## Murphy47

My parents have been just as difficult. Only my dad does grocery run now and they are both staying home as requested. So that’s a relief. 
They really miss eating out twice a week however. If they reopen restaurants I don’t think they will continue to stay home.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> My parents have been just as difficult. Only my dad does grocery run now and they are both staying home as requested. So that’s a relief.
> They really miss eating out twice a week however. If they reopen restaurants I don’t think they will continue to stay home.


According to our Government, restaurants won't reopen any time soon...
Maybe around July15th with a lot of ifs...
Fewer tables, limited number of clients, social distancing etc.
On the other hand, no one knows if people will feel safe enough to eat out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great news, Ludmilla. You must be relieved after so much stress.
> As for your parents, of course they don't realize they are at risk. They  think they are still young and healthy.
> When my parents  didn't answer the phone and I had to rush to their place( it happened more than once) my father was furious . The idea I could have thought something bad had happened to one of them infuriated him!





Ludmilla said:


> Yes, I am relieved.
> I guess we all ignore getting older. At least they are on brink of using masks, now. But not because of the good reasons I gave them. Repeatedly. Over and over. No, because it was suggested by politicians today.  Ah well. The outcome counts.
> Your parents sound exactly like mine.





Murphy47 said:


> My parents have been just as difficult. Only my dad does grocery run now and they are both staying home as requested. So that’s a relief.
> They really miss eating out twice a week however. If they reopen restaurants I don’t think they will continue to stay home.



Both my husband’s and my parents have long since passed. But I can well imagine how difficult they would have been under these circumstances.  

Particularly my very bellicose Irish father....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> According to our Government, restaurants won't reopen any time soon...
> Maybe around July15th with a lot of ifs...
> Fewer tables, limited number of clients, social distancing etc.
> On the other hand, no one knows if people will feel safe enough to eat out.



I would hope that everyone will adjust to what will be “the new normal.”   
But I have my doubts. In the immediate aftermath of the blizzard of 1977, people defied the travel advisory against all unnecessary travel and ended up negating any progress the road crews made.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> According to our Government, restaurants won't reopen any time soon...
> Maybe around July15th with a lot of ifs...
> Fewer tables, limited number of clients, social distancing etc.
> On the other hand, no one knows if people will feel safe enough to eat out.



Boo. Do your restaurants do carry out? Most do here. Don’t see the difference. Your either open or your not. [emoji848]


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My parents have been just as difficult. Only my dad does grocery run now and they are both staying home as requested. So that’s a relief.
> They really miss eating out twice a week however. If they reopen restaurants I don’t think they will continue to stay home.


They both go grocery shopping. My mother needs to see physiotherapist 2 times a week. But, happily they do not got out eating very often.


Mariapia said:


> According to our Government, restaurants won't reopen any time soon...
> Maybe around July15th with a lot of ifs...
> Fewer tables, limited number of clients, social distancing etc.
> On the other hand, no one knows if people will feel safe enough to eat out.


Wow. This is a long period. Here no one is talking about reopening restaurants, yet.


Fimpagebag said:


> Both my husband’s and my parents have long since passed. But I can well imagine how difficult they would have been under these circumstances.
> 
> Particularly my very bellicose Irish father....
> 
> View attachment 4711569


Hehehe. 


Fimpagebag said:


> I would hope that everyone will adjust to what will be “the new normal.”
> But I have my doubts. In the immediate aftermath of the blizzard of 1977, people defied the travel advisory against all unnecessary travel and ended up negating any progress the road crews made.


I do have my doubts, also. As soon as they reopen restaurants they would be packed with people.


Murphy47 said:


> Boo. Do your restaurants do carry out? Most do here. Don’t see the difference. Your either open or your not. [emoji848]


Ours do it too!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Boo. Do your restaurants do carry out? Most do here. Don’t see the difference. Your either open or your not. [emoji848]


I don't know, Murphy. I live in the town centre and all restaurants are closed. 
Maybe in other parts of the city you can order food from some places.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Happy Saturday! Last night we had takeout from one of the local restaurants, Buffalo wings, nachos... it was all so so good and we were able to support a small business.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Happy Saturday! Last night we had takeout from one of the local restaurants, Buffalo wings, nachos... it was all so so good and we were able to support a small business.


Sounds tasty. Now I am hungry and it is already 10 pm here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds tasty. Now I am hungry and it is already 10 pm here.


Ooooh the late night munchies!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh the late night munchies!



I hate those! It’s terrible they still show commercials for restaurants that aren’t even open.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 
I’m still trying to figure out where the weekend went? 
 I didn’t go anywhere or do anything out of the ordinary at home. But still, here it is Sunday morning. 

So, in the effort of trying to accomplish something tangible for the weekend, I went to my closet and pulled out one of my Patricia Nash bags.

Originally designed as a backpack/shoulder bag, I converted it to a simple shoulder bag. But the duality of the bag still exists, though not in function, but appearance. 

*My Patricia Nash Luzille...







*


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh the late night munchies!





Murphy47 said:


> I hate those! It’s terrible they still show commercials for restaurants that aren’t even open.


I was able to resist temptation. Yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> *I’m still trying to figure out where the weekend went? *
> I didn’t go anywhere or do anything out of the ordinary at home. But still, here it is Sunday morning.
> 
> So, in the effort of trying to accomplish something tangible for the weekend, I went to my closet and pulled out one of my Patricia Nash bags.
> 
> Originally designed as a backpack/shoulder bag, I converted it to a simple shoulder bag. But the duality of the bag still exists, though not in function, but appearance.
> 
> *My Patricia Nash Luzille...
> 
> View attachment 4712806
> View attachment 4712807
> View attachment 4712808
> View attachment 4712809
> 
> *


This is what I do every single weekend. I blink and it is over. 

Lovely bag, Fim!
Tomorrow is „Day at the Office“ so I already try to figure out what bag I want to take outside.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> I’m still trying to figure out where the weekend went?
> I didn’t go anywhere or do anything out of the ordinary at home. But still, here it is Sunday morning.
> 
> So, in the effort of trying to accomplish something tangible for the weekend, I went to my closet and pulled out one of my Patricia Nash bags.
> 
> Originally designed as a backpack/shoulder bag, I converted it to a simple shoulder bag. But the duality of the bag still exists, though not in function, but appearance.
> 
> *My Patricia Nash Luzille...
> 
> View attachment 4712806
> View attachment 4712807
> View attachment 4712808
> View attachment 4712809
> 
> *


Great job, Fim! 
You did the right thing. I once bought a backpack and found it too complicated to use.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is what I do every single weekend. I blink and it is over.
> 
> Lovely bag, Fim!
> Tomorrow is „Day at the Office“ so I already try to figure out what bag I want to take outside.


As I only go out for groceries, , I am into light weight bags right now.. 
My Le Pliages are perfect these days but I can't wait to take out my other bags, believe me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> I’m still trying to figure out where the weekend went?
> I didn’t go anywhere or do anything out of the ordinary at home. But still, here it is Sunday morning.
> 
> So, in the effort of trying to accomplish something tangible for the weekend, I went to my closet and pulled out one of my Patricia Nash bags.
> 
> Originally designed as a backpack/shoulder bag, I converted it to a simple shoulder bag. But the duality of the bag still exists, though not in function, but appearance.
> 
> *My Patricia Nash Luzille...
> 
> View attachment 4712806
> View attachment 4712807
> View attachment 4712808
> View attachment 4712809
> 
> *


I have a similar Patricia Nash backpack style in a light pink. Haven’t worn it yet though, love how you’ve adjusted your bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> As I only go out for groceries, , I am into light weight bags right now..
> My Le Pliages are perfect these days but I can't wait to take out my other bags, believe me.



When I was working in the enrichment centers I was using my LP, seemed the most logical choice. Now that I’ve been home awaiting assignment I’m not even using a bag since it’s short trips to the grocery store. I just carry my wallet and phone.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As I only go out for groceries, , I am into light weight bags right now..
> My Le Pliages are perfect these days but I can't wait to take out my other bags, believe me.


Totally believe this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> When I was working in the enrichment centers I was using my LP, seemed the most logical choice. Now that I’ve been home awaiting assignment I’m not even using a bag since it’s short trips to the grocery store. I just carry my wallet and phone.


I just thought about you this morning and wondered about your work situation. It would drive me crazy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I just thought about you this morning and wondered about your work situation. It would drive me crazy.


You are so thoughtful!  I am waiting to be placed. I’m not complaining because one of the more popular sites I could be sent to is in East Harlem Manhattan and we are not reimbursed tolls and travel costs. One of our politicians is being very vocal lately about the medically fragile student population not being served and that they should open centers for those students. I’m hoping like crazy that they do something like that I miss “my” kids that I take care of.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You are so thoughtful!  I am waiting to be placed. I’m not complaining because one of the more popular sites I could be sent to is in East Harlem Manhattan and we are not reimbursed tolls and travel costs. One of our politicians is being very vocal lately about the medically fragile student population not being served and that they should open centers for those students. I’m hoping like crazy that they do something like that I miss “my” kids that I take care of.


I will keep my fingers crossed! This would be a very good outcome for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
And the winner of „going to the office“ is:


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies!
Crazy Monday, already!
It's raining this morning and as my fridge was completely empty, I had to go to the supermarket, first thing.
I always use the automatic machines there.
Well, there are six and and there was no one. 
Why then did that lady tell me she was in a hurry and wanted to use "my" machine?
I politely() told her to stay away and use one of the other five..
It's not finished.
As I was looking for my keys in front of my building, a guy I hardly know went up to me and started yelling!
My friend has stolen  50 € from me, he said.
I told him to stay away from me. He said he didn't give a damn about the instructions and when he realized I had finally found my keys, he left, still yelling... at me this time...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Crazy Monday, already!
> It's raining this morning and as my fridge was completely empty, I had to go to the supermarket, first thing.
> I always use the automatic machines there.
> Well, there are six and and there was no one.
> Why then did that lady tell me she was in a hurry and wanted to use "my" machine?
> I politely() told her to stay away and use one of the other five..
> It's not finished.
> As I was looking for my keys in front of my building, a guy I hardly know went up to me and started yelling!
> My friend has stolen  50 € from me, he said.
> I told him to stay away from me. He said he didn't give a damn about the instructions and when he realized I had finally found my keys, he left, still yelling... at me this time...


Good grief. I think everyone is going crazy these times. Many are unnerved around here, too.
I am sorry that you had such a rough time while just going to the supermarket.

Here, construction workers entered the office and they are now working on the windows.  What the heck?!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good grief. I think everyone is going crazy these times. Many are unnerved around here, too.
> I am sorry that you had such a rough time while just going to the supermarket.
> 
> Here, construction workers entered the office and they are now working on the windows.  What the heck?!


I see .... We have to keep calm, Ludmilla...
It's getting harder and harder, I think , and though I am usually very patient, I realize all those situations are driving me mad.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I see .... We have to keep calm, Ludmilla...
> It's getting harder and harder, I think , and though I am usually very patient, I realize all those situations are driving me mad.


I totally understand. I feel the same. 
Beginning next Monday we have to wear masks in stores and public transport. I still try to organise some. I have seen that one of our neighbors is selling them. Might need to check in on her today.
Scarves worn around nose and mouth are also allowed.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I totally understand. I feel the same.
> Beginning next Monday we have to wear masks in stores and public transport. I still try to organise some. I have seen that one of our neighbors is selling them. Might need to check in on her today.
> Scarves worn around nose and mouth are also allowed.


There are no masks for us in pharmacies. The ones they have are reserved for doctors and medical staff.
Some people are making masks at home. Mayors say they are going to give us this kind of masks at the beginning of May.
On television everyone is talking about the masks the French don't have.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Crazy Monday, already!
> It's raining this morning and as my fridge was completely empty, I had to go to the supermarket, first thing.
> I always use the automatic machines there.
> Well, there are six and and there was no one.
> Why then did that lady tell me she was in a hurry and wanted to use "my" machine?
> I politely() told her to stay away and use one of the other five..
> It's not finished.
> As I was looking for my keys in front of my building, a guy I hardly know went up to me and started yelling!
> My friend has stolen  50 € from me, he said.
> I told him to stay away from me. He said he didn't give a damn about the instructions and when he realized I had finally found my keys, he left, still yelling... at me this time...


Oh my goodness what a trip you had!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There are no masks for us in pharmacies. The ones they have are reserved for doctors and medical staff.
> Some people are making masks at home. Mayors say they are going to give us this kind of masks at the beginning of May.
> On television everyone is talking about the masks the French don't have.


We only have self made masks, too. My cousin has sewn over 300 masks now. They are going so fast that she was not able to send some to us.


----------



## Murphy47

People are just getting nuts. Confinement and uncertainty are bringing out the worst in people. 
We have a few masks leftover from hubbies allergy attacks last fall so we are ok there. They dog up my glasses so I can’t hardly see so it’s difficult to work with. As I don’t go many places, it’s not too hard. 
Sorry you ladies are having such problems. I think it’s so hard when there aren’t many distractions to keep us occupied.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> There are no masks for us in pharmacies. The ones they have are reserved for doctors and medical staff.
> Some people are making masks at home. Mayors say they are going to give us this kind of masks at the beginning of May.
> On television everyone is talking about the masks the French don't have.


That’s terrible. 

My mom has been sewing her own for her and my nephews.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> And the winner of „going to the office“ is:
> View attachment 4713319



Excellent choice! As they say, you only need one gown, but you can never have enough *brown! *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies!
> Crazy Monday, already!
> It's raining this morning and as my fridge was completely empty, I had to go to the supermarket, first thing.
> I always use the automatic machines there.
> Well, there are six and and there was no one.
> Why then did that lady tell me she was in a hurry and wanted to use "my" machine?
> I politely() told her to stay away and use one of the other five..
> It's not finished.
> As I was looking for my keys in front of my building, a guy I hardly know went up to me and started yelling!
> My friend has stolen  50 € from me, he said.
> I told him to stay away from me. He said he didn't give a damn about the instructions and when he realized I had finally found my keys, he left, still yelling... at me this time...



How awful for you, Mariapia. We have our share of crazies as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I don’t know if this helps, but it made me smile....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t know if this helps, but it made me smile....
> 
> View attachment 4713439


----------



## Ludmilla

this is my favorite right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How awful for you, Mariapia. We have our share of crazies as well.


It's unbelievable, Fim!
You obey the rules, you try to lead your life without annoying or hurting anyone and then you see those people I told you about come up to you and spoil your day. It drives me nuts...
You can see I have not recovered from the fright...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's unbelievable, Fim!
> You obey the rules, you try to lead your life without annoying or hurting anyone and then you see those people I told you about come up to you and spoil your day. It drives me nuts...
> You can see I have not recovered from the fright...



It has to be so hard for you, Mariapia. I live in such an isolated area that I don’t have to look over my shoulder when I step outside my door. Stay safe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's unbelievable, Fim!
> You obey the rules, you try to lead your life without annoying or hurting anyone and then you see those people I told you about come up to you and spoil your day. It drives me nuts...
> You can see I have not recovered from the fright...


This is what drives me nuts also. I hated this before the virus and I hate it now even more.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It's unbelievable, Fim!
> You obey the rules, you try to lead your life without annoying or hurting anyone and then you see those people I told you about come up to you and spoil your day. It drives me nuts...
> You can see I have not recovered from the fright...



Huge international hugs!!  I’m sorry you’re so shoken up.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's unbelievable, Fim!
> You obey the rules, you try to lead your life without annoying or hurting anyone and then you see those people I told you about come up to you and spoil your day. It drives me nuts...
> You can see I have not recovered from the fright...



Idiots can really shake you up! I hope you had a nice cup of tea, or adult beverage and relaxed afterwards.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Idiots can really shake you up! I hope you had a nice cup of tea, or adult beverage and relaxed afterwards.


I phoned a friend... Better than an adult beverage or a cup of tea....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I phoned a friend... Better than an adult beverage or a cup of tea....


Yes! Very good. 
Hope you feel better today.


----------



## Ludmilla

As I am yet again at the office today I thought I would show off Miss Choc once more. 


We need to take every chance to show off our bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Very good.
> Hope you feel better today.


I do, thank you Ludmilla 



Ludmilla said:


> As I am yet again at the office today I thought I would show off Miss Choc once more.
> View attachment 4714030
> 
> We need to take every chance to show off our bags.


Absolutely! Miss Choc is definitely a gem.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I do, thank you Ludmilla
> 
> 
> Absolutely! Miss Choc is definitely a gem.


Thank you! 
Naturally, I am thinking about getting a new MM bag. 
My mind is pretty made up, but somehow I cannot pull the trigger.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> As I am yet again at the office today I thought I would show off Miss Choc once more.
> View attachment 4714030
> 
> We need to take every chance to show off our bags.


Still my favorite. You know I am going to comment every time you post it.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Still my favorite. You know I am going to comment every time you post it.


And I think this is very nice of you! Thanks. 
(How are you doing?)


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> And I think this is very nice of you! Thanks.
> (How are you doing?)


Bored but safe, lol.  I have learned a lot, like hair stylists are the most under appreciated people in the world!  

I am fortunate to live in a state where the infection numbers are low and people are being very good about keeping their distance.

You will get a laugh out of this. When I first posted about your bag, I put in the question of why is your Selene in chocolate Verona so much more beautiful than my Selene in chocolate Verona? Then I went to the closet and figured it out. It is because I have a chocolate Verona THEIA. This stay at home business is clearly having an effect of my memory, lol.  Or I need to change bags more often so I can remember what I have for heavens sake.


----------



## Tomsmom

So... had my one day orientation at the facility in Harlem today. Thank God I managed to get on the day shift and 2 other nurses to carpool with. 

Used my LP in Billberry. I’m thinking I’ll probably be using LP’s from now on.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> So... had my one day orientation at the facility in Harlem today. Thank God I managed to get on the day shift and 2 other nurses to carpool with.
> 
> Used my LP in Billberry. I’m thinking I’ll probably be using LP’s from now on.


Yea, so glad you got the day shift! That is major good news.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Naturally, I am thinking about getting a new MM bag.
> My mind is pretty made up, but somehow I cannot pull the trigger.



I wish I had your restraint, Ludmilla.  
But alas, I am not as disciplined. I have not one, but *two *bags en route. 

One Patricia Nash and one Dooney. 

When they arrive, I’ll post my shame for all to see!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> I wish I had your restraint, Ludmilla.
> But alas, I am not as disciplined. I have not one, but *two *bags en route.
> 
> One Patricia Nash and one Dooney.
> 
> When they arrive, I’ll post my shame for all to see!



Me either. I have a Coach on the way.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Me either. I have a Coach on the way.



What can I say? We’re incorrigible!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Me either. I have a Coach on the way.


Leather Longchamp LP soon on its way!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good for you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## Narnanz

Ive got 5 on the way here...I really need to stop buying.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ive got 5 on the way here...I really need to stop buying.



Narnanz, this is for you!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Narnanz, this is for you!
> 
> View attachment 4714480


Hehe...in my case over 60 of them.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Hehe...in my case over 60 of them.


You've got more than me!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Hehe...in my case over 60 of them.



Winner!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> You've got more than me!



Same here, whateve. But who knows what the future holds?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> You've got more than me!


Not all coach and some are just because I liked them


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Not all coach and some are just because I liked them


Not all of mine are Coach but most are. I don't count the purses I've given to my daughter. Less than 20 are vintage. I used to have a lot more but I've curated my collection.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Bored but safe, lol.  I have learned a lot, like hair stylists are the most under appreciated people in the world!
> 
> I am fortunate to live in a state where the infection numbers are low and people are being very good about keeping their distance.
> 
> You will get a laugh out of this. When I first posted about your bag, I put in the question of why is your Selene in chocolate Verona so much more beautiful than my Selene in chocolate Verona? Then I went to the closet and figured it out. It is because I have a chocolate Verona THEIA. This stay at home business is clearly having an effect of my memory, lol.  Or I need to change bags more often so I can remember what I have for heavens sake.


 I guess this whole situation has an effect on all of us. I keep forgetting what day it is. Loosing the track of time in general. 
I think your Theia is very pretty, too!  It made me consider that style.


Tomsmom said:


> So... had my one day orientation at the facility in Harlem today. Thank God I managed to get on the day shift and 2 other nurses to carpool with.
> 
> Used my LP in Billberry. I’m thinking I’ll probably be using LP’s from now on.


Do you have any chance to know how long you will stay there? I guess not. Glad that you got a good shift!


Fimpagebag said:


> I wish I had your restraint, Ludmilla.
> But alas, I am not as disciplined. I have not one, but *two *bags en route.
> 
> One Patricia Nash and one Dooney.
> 
> When they arrive, I’ll post my shame for all to see!





Murphy47 said:


> Me either. I have a Coach on the way.


I do not think that it is restraint on my side. As I cannot use my bags at the moment my lust for a new one has dwindled.
But, I am super curious about your goodies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What can I say? We’re incorrigible!


And this is very good! 


Tomsmom said:


> Leather Longchamp LP soon on its way!!


Yay! Which one?


Narnanz said:


> Ive got 5 on the way here...I really need to stop buying.


Hehe. But, you refurbish pre-loved ones. This is practically the same thing like a rescue dog/cat. 
I also have bags just because I like them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I guess this whole situation has an effect on all of us. I keep forgetting what day it is. Loosing the track of time in general.
> I think your Theia is very pretty, too!  It made me consider that style.
> 
> Do you have any chance to know how long you will stay there? I guess not. Glad that you got a good shift!
> 
> 
> 
> I do not think that it is restraint on my side. As I cannot use my bags at the moment my lust for a new one has dwindled.
> But, I am super curious about your goodies!


I cannot use my bags  either... So, no new bag for me at the moment....
But I am looking forward to seeing all our friends' beauties!


----------



## Murphy47

It’s odd how one of the things I miss the most is running errands and having someone say “cute bag”. 
Bags aren’t really necessary per se, but they sure do make me feel happier.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It’s odd how one of the things I miss the most is running errands and having someone say “cute bag”.
> Bags aren’t really necessary per se, but they sure do make me feel happier.


I miss looking forward to what bag I’ll use next.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> And this is very good!
> 
> Yay! Which one?
> 
> Hehe. But, you refurbish pre-loved ones. This is practically the same thing like a rescue dog/cat.
> I also have bags just because I like them.


Color is cornflower blue


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I miss looking forward to what bag I’ll use next.


Yep.
Your new LC sounds lovely!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Your practicality is to be admired, Mariapia.  

However I do have an excuse for my actions.....


----------



## Tomsmom

So after spending the whole day 7am-3:30pm in Harlem, we (7 nurses) were told they didn’t have assignments for us, but if we wanted we could volunteer to do more work than what was originally the agreement; for the same pay. We all said no thank you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So after spending the whole day 7am-3:30pm in Harlem, we (7 nurses) were told they didn’t have assignments for us, but if we wanted we could volunteer to do more work than what was originally the agreement; for the same pay. We all said no thank you.



Good decision, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So after spending the whole day 7am-3:30pm in Harlem, we (7 nurses) were told they didn’t have assignments for us, but if we wanted we could volunteer to do more work than what was originally the agreement; for the same pay. We all said no thank you.


Oh wow. This is frustrating.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. This is frustrating.


It’s more nerve wracking not knowing what the plan is.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> It’s more nerve wracking not knowing what the plan is.


I cannot imagine what you are going through.  It must be so stressful.  Take care of yourself... take your vitamins and relax when you can.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It’s a windy day, but the sun is shining...on my just arrived... 





*Patrica Nash Otavia Antique Rose Bucket Bag     

*


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> It’s more nerve wracking not knowing what the plan is.


 I am so sorry. Take good care!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a windy day, but the sun is shining...on my just arrived...
> View attachment 4715467
> View attachment 4715468
> View attachment 4715469
> 
> 
> *Patrica Nash Otavia Antique Rose Bucket Bag
> *


This is really pretty bag. And perfect for spring!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a windy day, but the sun is shining...on my just arrived...
> View attachment 4715467
> View attachment 4715468
> View attachment 4715469
> 
> 
> *Patrica Nash Otavia Antique Rose Bucket Bag
> *


Oh that is so pretty!  You wear it well !


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> I cannot imagine what you are going through.  It must be so stressful.  Take care of yourself... take your vitamins and relax when you can.


You’re so sweet !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is really pretty bag. And perfect for spring!





Tomsmom said:


> Oh that is so pretty!  You wear it well !



Thank you, ladies! While I have always liked the look of bucket bags, I prefer more organization  than many of them offer. However, this bag caught my eye, not only for the look, but for all the organization within.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies! While I have always liked the look of bucket bags, I prefer more organization  than many of them offer. However, this bag caught my eye, not only for the look, but for all the organization within.


I like all the flowers on it!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a windy day, but the sun is shining...on my just arrived...
> View attachment 4715467
> View attachment 4715468
> View attachment 4715469
> 
> 
> *Patrica Nash Otavia Antique Rose Bucket Bag
> 
> *



Just gorgeous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Just gorgeous!



Thank you, Murphy. You know how I love me my Nash!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Murphy. You know how I love me my Nash!



And that an especially pretty one. I love me some tassels


----------



## Murphy47

Hope everyone is ok?!? 
It’s been quiet today. I had to brace the grocery store. 
Some MAN just cut in front of me to get milk. 
Now that I’m mature, I gave him the stern mom face. And a tak tsk tsk.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a windy day, but the sun is shining...on my just arrived...
> View attachment 4715467
> View attachment 4715468
> View attachment 4715469
> 
> 
> *Patrica Nash Otavia Antique Rose Bucket Bag
> *


I love bucket bags. Yours is very pretty, Fim.
Congrats on your new Patricia Nash.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone is ok?!?
> It’s been quiet today. I had to brace the grocery store.
> Some MAN just cut in front of me to get milk.
> Now that I’m mature, I gave him the stern mom face. And a tak tsk tsk.


It happens every day here... 
I have noticed men aren't as cautious as women.
We are suppposed to go out more easily from May 11th but lots of us are worried.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It happens every day here...
> I have noticed men aren't as cautious as women.
> We are suppposed to go out more easily from May 11th but lots of us are worried.



Our restrictions will be eased May 4th. 
My mom has been home since March 1 and is chomping at the bit to get out. Of course she’s home with my dad. Lol. 
Rain again all day here. Boo. 
But it keeps folks from going outside so it’s not all bad.


----------



## Tomsmom

They keep going back and forth on when/ what will open back up, I don’t know what to think. I mean I miss my “normal” life but nervous if it is too soon you know?

I ordered my mom her Mother’s Day gift from Macy’s, having it shipped right to her house in case I don’t get to see her. A beautiful small pink wallet. She loves Coach and pink so it was a win win.


----------



## Murphy47

https://images.app.goo.gl/9tLZiEztYPRZiAdDA


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone is ok?!?
> It’s been quiet today. I had to brace the grocery store.
> Some MAN just cut in front of me to get milk.
> Now that I’m mature, I gave him the stern mom face. And a tak tsk tsk.


I would love to witness this. 
All ok around here. Speedy and I sneaked to the country. Those masks we have to wear from Monday on are not my thing. 
Although my cousin made a pretty one with foxes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It happens every day here...
> I have noticed men aren't as cautious as women.
> We are suppposed to go out more easily from May 11th but lots of us are worried.


Here, more shops will open on Monday. We have to wear masks or scarves in supermarkets, stores and public transport.
I am not sure what to think about all of this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Our restrictions will be eased May 4th.
> My mom has been home since March 1 and is chomping at the bit to get out. Of course she’s home with my dad. Lol.
> Rain again all day here. Boo.
> But it keeps folks from going outside so it’s not all bad.


We have pre-summer weather since the beginning of the restrictions. It does not help at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> They keep going back and forth on when/ what will open back up, I don’t know what to think. I mean I miss my “normal” life but nervous if it is too soon you know?
> 
> I ordered my mom her Mother’s Day gift from Macy’s, having it shipped right to her house in case I don’t get to see her. A beautiful small pink wallet. She loves Coach and pink so it was a win win.


Yes, I am also nervous. I wonder what is going to happen.

Your Mother Day‘s gift sounds lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/9tLZiEztYPRZiAdDA


----------



## whateve

Murphy47 said:


> https://images.app.goo.gl/9tLZiEztYPRZiAdDA


Did she really say this? That's hilarious!


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> It happens every day here...
> I have noticed men aren't as cautious as women.
> We are suppposed to go out more easily from May 11th but lots of us are worried.


And men the ones who are more likely to get it worse and die. They should be more cautious.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> Did she really say this? That's hilarious!


Miss Congeniality starring Sandra Bullock...I believe that they took that line from an actual beauty pageant


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Miss Congeniality starring Sandra Bullock...I believe that they took that line from an actual beauty pageant


I looked it up and realized it was from Miss Congeniality, which I've seen but it was a really long time ago. It would be hilarious if it actually came from a beauty pageant, and not all that surprising!


----------



## Fimpagebag

The past few days have been maddening on so many levels. We’ve been told that the current restrictions will remain in place until May 15th at the earliest. But there’s reason to believe that they’ll be extended beyond that....


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> They keep going back and forth on when/ what will open back up, I don’t know what to think. I mean I miss my “normal” life but nervous if it is too soon you know?
> 
> I ordered my mom her Mother’s Day gift from Macy’s, having it shipped right to her house in case I don’t get to see her. A beautiful small pink wallet. She loves Coach and pink so it was a win win.





Ludmilla said:


> Here, more shops will open on Monday. We have to wear masks or scarves in supermarkets, stores and public transport.
> I am not sure what to think about all of this.


I think that the pandemy is going to last... 
We'll have to live with the virus.
Schools, shops, restaurants cannot be closed for months.
Let's continue keeping distance, avoid handshakes,  gatherings and overcrowded stores.
I guess we have no choice...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think that the pandemy is going to last...
> We'll have to live with the virus.
> Schools, shops, restaurants cannot be closed for months.
> Let's continue keeping distance, avoid handshakes,  gatherings and overcrowded stores.
> I guess we have no choice...



You’re absolutely right, Mariapia. “The new normal” will be very different for who knows how long? 

But I have to believe there is a silver lining to be found. Think of the appreciation we will all feel for all the little things we used to take for granted.  

Things will get better. And we here on our Island will see it through together.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I think that the pandemy is going to last...
> We'll have to live with the virus.
> Schools, shops, restaurants cannot be closed for months.
> Let's continue keeping distance, avoid handshakes,  gatherings and overcrowded stores.
> I guess we have no choice...


You are wise my friend. I think you’re right to continue to keep distance.


----------



## Tomsmom

So it’s Sunday morning. I’m waiting to have church at home, 10:45 service on Facebook. In the meantime I am knee deep in shredding papers and more papers I’ve kept because I thought they were “important”.  Ha!  Not so much. It feels good though. I’ve shredded a ton of evaluations and reports for my son when he was much younger. My Tom is special needs and 23yrs old now, and it feels so good to get rid of all those papers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, my fellow Islanders! Pot luck dinners are a tradition in my area. That being the case, I think we should have a virtual “pot luck” here on our Island. The Happy Mackerel will happily provide the venue.  

So contribute a dish or two to celebrate our resilience and resolve. 

For starters, two  of my favorite appetizers....

Chicken Skillet Nachos...  




Another favorite, Fruit Nachos with drizzles of white and dark chocolate...


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, my fellow Islanders! Pot luck dinners are a tradition in my area. That being the case, I think we should have a virtual “pot luck” here on our Island. The Happy Mackerel will happily provide the venue.
> 
> So contribute a dish or two to celebrate our resilience and resolve.
> 
> For starters, two  of my favorite appetizers....
> 
> Chicken Skillet Nachos...
> 
> View attachment 4717758
> 
> 
> Another favorite, Fruit Nachos with drizzles of white and dark chocolate...
> 
> View attachment 4717759



These look amazing!


----------



## Narnanz

This is my favourite dish...Fish Pie.
I always have it for my Birthday meal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> This is my favourite dish...Fish Pie.
> I always have it for my Birthday meal.
> View attachment 4717809



Yummy! That’s a recipe I’ll have to try!


----------



## Mariapia

No recipe for me.... I cannot cook  but I am impressed! 
Good job, Fim and Narnanz


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No recipe for me.... I cannot cook  but I am impressed!
> Good job, Fim and Narnanz



Not to worry, Mariapia. There’s always Caprese salad. Tomatoes, mozzarella, basil, balsamic vinegar, and done!


Mariapia said:


> No recipe for me.... I cannot cook  but I am impressed!
> Good job, Fim and Narnanz



Not to fret, Mariapia. Even if you can’t cook, there’s always Caprese Salad....


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. There’s always Caprese salad. Tomatoes, mozzarella, basil, balsamic vinegar, and done!
> 
> 
> Not to fret, Mariapia. Even if you can’t cook, there’s always Caprese Salad....
> 
> View attachment 4717938


One of my favorites for sure!!  But you MUST have a really good balsamic!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> One of my favorites for sure!!  But you MUST have a really good balsamic!



Absolutely, Southernbelle! But the cost of a really good balsamic is worth it. It’s not something I use everyday, but when I do the results are amazing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Southernbelle! But the cost of a really good balsamic is worth it. It’s not something I use everyday, but when I do the results are amazing.


I splurge on good balsamic. I put it in so many things and on so many things. DH and I both use it exclusively for salads.  Bottled, even homemade salad dressings, no longer taste as good as just the balsamic.  A dash in various vegetables adds a lot.  And I highly recommend this lemon flavored white balsamic... Oh my gosh I could drink it out of the bottle.  It is expensive, but well worth the money.


----------



## Mariapia

Beautiful 


Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. There’s always Caprese salad. Tomatoes, mozzarella, basil, balsamic vinegar, and done!
> 
> 
> Not to fret, Mariapia. Even if you can’t cook, there’s always Caprese Salad....
> 
> View attachment 4717938


Wow! Thank you for the pic and the ingredients, Fim.
When the country isn't on lockdown any longer... I will invite a few friends to share Caprese salad!
They will wonder what happened to me during the whole episode.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. There’s always Caprese salad. Tomatoes, mozzarella, basil, balsamic vinegar, and done!
> 
> 
> Not to fret, Mariapia. Even if you can’t cook, there’s always Caprese Salad....
> 
> View attachment 4717938


One stupid question now.. No olive oil?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> One stupid question now.. No olive oil?



Not stupid at all, Mariapia. While tradition calls for balsamic vinegar, you can always experiment with any oil you think will complement the other ingredients. If you find an alternative you like, then you can call it “Caprice” Salad.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Monday morning, Islanders. 

My Dooney Nylon Wayfarer has arrived!  

It really is a little sweetie. It’ll hold all my essentials and can be handheld or worn either as a shoulder bag or crossbody.




And then...(when any excuse will do)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not stupid at all, Mariapia. While tradition calls for balsamic vinegar, you can always experiment with any oil you think will complement the other ingredients. If you find an alternative you like, then you can call it “Caprice” Salad.


I don't understand, Fim. Do you mean that if I use balsamic vinegar, I don't need to add oil to the original recipe?
By the way, I love your Dooney Wayfarer !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don't understand, Fim. Do you mean that if I use balsamic vinegar, I don't need to add oil to the original recipe?
> By the way, I love your Dooney Wayfarer !




Thank you, Mariapia. 

And I apologize for having a “senior” moment when you asked me about olive oil. 

It’s the finishing touch to your Caprese salad. After you’ve assembled your salad, lightly drizzle olive oil over your tomatoes, mozzarella, and basil leaves. Finish with a sprinkle of salt and pepper, and there you have it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It’s rapidly becoming “one of those days.”  

FedEx delivered a long awaited package to someone else’s address. 

 Fortunately it was erroneously delivered to someone who knows me (and where I live) and brought the package to me. 

Which doesn’t mean that I’m not calling FedEx and give one of the few remaining pieces of my mind!


----------



## Tomsmom

I find I’m not that elated with my Picotin. I rarely use it and when I do I find her awkward. So I’ve submitted a request for a quote to Yoogies closet where I bought her. Fingers crossed for a great quote!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I find I’m not that elated with my Picotin. I rarely use it and when I do I find her awkward. So I’ve submitted a request for a quote to Yoogies closet where I bought her. Fingers crossed for a great quote!!



Here’s hoping for a great quote, Tomsmom.  If a bag doesn’t work for you, it doesn’t work for you.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I find I’m not that elated with my Picotin. I rarely use it and when I do I find her awkward. So I’ve submitted a request for a quote to Yoogies closet where I bought her. Fingers crossed for a great quote!!


what a shame as its a lovely colour.  ...but if it sits in the closet because you find it awkward then its best to say goodbye and find something else that works for you.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> And I apologize for having a “senior” moment when you asked me about olive oil.
> 
> It’s the finishing touch to your Caprese salad. After you’ve assembled your salad, lightly drizzle olive oil over your tomatoes, mozzarella, and basil leaves. Finish with a sprinkle of salt and pepper, and there you have it.


No apologies, Fim! I just want to thank you for your patience... 



Fimpagebag said:


> It’s rapidly becoming “one of those days.”
> 
> FedEx delivered a long awaited package to someone else’s address.
> 
> Fortunately it was erroneously delivered to someone who knows me (and where I live) and brought the package to me.
> 
> Which doesn’t mean that I’m not calling FedEx and give one of the few remaining pieces of my mind!


Incredible ! Fortunately the person who got your package didn't keep it.
A few years ago a bag I had ordered was supposed to have been delivered to me and I never got it.
The postman told me he had put it in my mailbox.
I always suspected he delivered my package to the wrong person but I had nothing to prove it..



Tomsmom said:


> I find I’m not that elated with my Picotin. I rarely use it and when I do I find her awkward. So I’ve submitted a request for a quote to Yoogies closet where I bought her. Fingers crossed for a great quote!!


Oh! What a shame,  Tomsmon. 
How come you find it awkward?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No apologies, Fim! I just want to thank you for your patience...
> 
> 
> Incredible ! Fortunately the person who got your package didn't keep it.
> A few years ago a bag I had ordered was supposed to have been delivered to me and I never got it.
> The postman told me he had put it in my mailbox.
> I always suspected he delivered my package to the wrong person but I had nothing to prove it..
> 
> 
> Oh! What a shame,  Tomsmon.
> How come you find it awkward?



It’s a hand/arm carry bag with no shoulder carry option, the straps are thick and the bottom is very square. I should have visited a store and tried one on before.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> It’s a hand/arm carry bag with no shoulder carry option, the straps are thick and the bottom is very square. I should have visited a store and tried one on before.



Sometimes that happens. 
I’ve lusted after a bag (Coach Dreamer) only to have it be a crushing disappointment when I finally acquired one. 
The bag weighed 3 pounds and the straps were thin and dig in to arm/shoulder when carried. 
Sometimes things don’t work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Sometimes that happens.
> I’ve lusted after a bag (Coach Dreamer) only to have it be a crushing disappointment when I finally acquired one.
> The bag weighed 3 pounds and the straps were thin and dig in to arm/shoulder when carried.
> Sometimes things don’t work.


Yes the dreamer is heavy!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Yes the dreamer is heavy!



But I sure do like it. Lol. 
And the Fendi spy bag. The Antigona. The list goes on. I fall in love with these  awesome bags and when I load them up my shoulder screams. 
So I end up in a LP or Coach tote.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> But I sure do like it. Lol.
> And the Fendi spy bag. The Antigona. The list goes on. I fall in love with these  awesome bags and when I load them up my shoulder screams.
> So I end up in a LP or Coach tote.


I agree I love the bag too!  Also the Fendi spy was not heavy for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> It’s a hand/arm carry bag with no shoulder carry option, the straps are thick and the bottom is very square. I should have visited a store and tried one on before.


I see....
I hope your Pico will find a new home soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders.
> 
> My Dooney Nylon Wayfarer has arrived!
> 
> It really is a little sweetie. It’ll hold all my essentials and can be handheld or worn either as a shoulder bag or crossbody.
> 
> View attachment 4718294
> 
> 
> And then...(when any excuse will do)
> 
> View attachment 4718303
> View attachment 4718304
> 
> 
> View attachment 4718309


A certain islander has some very pretty new bags ...  Enjoy them.


Tomsmom said:


> I find I’m not that elated with my Picotin. I rarely use it and when I do I find her awkward. So I’ve submitted a request for a quote to Yoogies closet where I bought her. Fingers crossed for a great quote!!


Aww. No! I am so sorry to hear this. 


Mariapia said:


> No apologies, Fim! I just want to thank you for your patience...
> 
> 
> Incredible ! Fortunately the person who got your package didn't keep it.
> A few years ago a bag I had ordered was supposed to have been delivered to me and I never got it.
> The postman told me he had put it in my mailbox.
> I always suspected he delivered my package to the wrong person but I had nothing to prove it..
> 
> 
> Oh! What a shame,  Tomsmon.
> How come you find it awkward?


This happened to me just recently. I was out of bag and out of money.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> It’s a hand/arm carry bag with no shoulder carry option, the straps are thick and the bottom is very square. I should have visited a store and tried one on before.


I cannot do handheld bags, too. My Bayswater sits around more or less not often used because of this. Cannot part with that bag and try to use her at least 5 times/year. 
Selling it would probably make more sense.


Murphy47 said:


> Sometimes that happens.
> I’ve lusted after a bag (Coach Dreamer) only to have it be a crushing disappointment when I finally acquired one.
> The bag weighed 3 pounds and the straps were thin and dig in to arm/shoulder when carried.
> Sometimes things don’t work.


I hate it when things like that happen.


----------



## Ludmilla

How is everyone doing?
Here the lockdown is lifted gradually and more stores are re-opening. Naturally, I ran to my local bookstore and woolstore to support them (and buy stuff ).
We have to wear masks within stores and supermarkets. Not really funny, but maybe they help slowing down the virus.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Went food shopping with miss 21. Today is miss 19’s birthday!!   She will be celebrating by being socially distinct with her boyfriend and friends.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy birthday to Miss 19! I hope she enjoys her celebration.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How is everyone doing?
> Here the lockdown is lifted gradually and more stores are re-opening. Naturally, I ran to my local bookstore and woolstore to support them (and buy stuff ).
> We have to wear masks within stores and supermarkets. Not really funny, but maybe they help slowing down the virus.


Here, shops will open on May 11th.
The first place I will run to is my hairdresser's 
But... I will have to get an appointment first... and I think it won't be easy..


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Went food shopping with miss 21. Today is miss 19’s birthday!!   She will be celebrating by being socially distinct with her boyfriend and friends.


Happy birthday to Miss Nineteen!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here, shops will open on May 11th.
> The first place I will run to is my hairdresser's
> But... I will have to get an appointment first... and I think it won't be easy..
> 
> Happy birthday to Miss Nineteen!


My father was lucky and got an appointment right away on Monday.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My father was lucky and got an appointment right away on Monday.


Wonderful! It should give me hope but I don't think I will be as lucky as your dad, Ludmilla.
A man's haircut must take 15 minutes ... A woman's cut and dye is another story.
I will keep everyone posted, of course...


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m debating what to do with my hair if/when they ever open the salons here. It’s short, but growing out. Do I continue to grow it out when I’ll be able to cut it God knows when?  First world problems...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m debating what to do with my hair if/when they ever open the salons here. It’s short, but growing out. Do I continue to grow it out when I’ll be able to cut it God knows when?  First world problems...


You still have time to make a decision, Tomsmom


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> You still have time to make a decision, Tomsmom


I know lol, just writing those thought down


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I’m debating what to do with my hair if/when they ever open the salons here. It’s short, but growing out. Do I continue to grow it out when I’ll be able to cut it God knows when?  First world problems...


Makes me so glad I let my hair go grey over the last few years. 
No worries about regrowth or going crazy and putting a bottled colour over it.
The only thing I need is my undercut trimmed and I can wait for that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Makes me so glad I let my hair go grey over the last few years.
> No worries about regrowth or going crazy and putting a bottled colour over it.
> The only thing I need is my undercut trimmed and I can wait for that.



All I’ll need is a cut as well, Narnanz. But we’re a long ways  away from any salons reopening in our area.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m debating what to do with my hair if/when they ever open the salons here. It’s short, but growing out. Do I continue to grow it out when I’ll be able to cut it God knows when?  First world problems...



I wear my hair short as well, Tomsmom. And it’s getting progressively shaggier day by day. I just hope my hairdresser will be back when her salon finally reopens. She’s older than me and has her own share of health problems. 
But, as I tell myself everyday...here’s hoping!


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...just thought this was funny.


----------



## Narnanz

for your entertainment 
	

		
			
		

		
	



dont know if they are correct...but interesting


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Makes me so glad I let my hair go grey over the last few years.
> No worries about regrowth or going crazy and putting a bottled colour over it.
> The only thing I need is my undercut trimmed and I can wait for that.


I'm so happy I decided to grow out my grey. I trimmed it the other day and now it is almost completely evenly grey. I have a weird dark streak near the front though.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I'm so happy I decided to grow out my grey. I trimmed it the other day and now it is almost completely evenly grey. I have a weird dark streak near the front though.


Im still dark underneath but two big streaks of grey behind my ears and I also have a small section right by my centre part which is brown...weird


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Im still dark underneath but two big streaks of grey behind my ears and I also have a small section right by my centre part which is brown...weird


That's odd. I'm grey underneath! The underneath hair is shorter than the top hair so it is completely grown out. The dark brown streak almost looks like I dyed it that way on purpose.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> for your entertainment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720713
> 
> dont know if they are correct...but interesting



Most are. Some I’m not sure of. 
Here’s one....a murder of crows.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, all!  
*May* the future bode well for all on our Island.

On a more personal note, the sale of the home farm has been finalized. It’s been quite the process, but well worth it. The home farm will remain a farm, and my DH and I have life use of the house.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Most are. Some I’m not sure of.
> Here’s one....a murder of crows.



And “a boil of vultures”.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all!
> *May* the future bode well for all on our Island.
> 
> On a more personal note, the sale of the home farm has been finalized. It’s been quite the process, but well worth it. The home farm will remain a farm, and my DH and I have life use of the house.



That’s awesome! Will someone else farm it or will it be developed?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That’s awesome! Will someone else farm it or will it be developed?



The family who bought it are well known local apple growers who already own the land behind us and have been renting acreage from us for grazing cattle and growing hay. They’re committed to maintaining existing farmland and (like us) have no interest in  housing development schemes.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all!
> *May* the future bode well for all on our Island.
> 
> On a more personal note, the sale of the home farm has been finalized. It’s been quite the process, but well worth it. The home farm will remain a farm, and my DH and I have life use of the house.


Great news, Fim
I am very happy for you and your husband.
And congrats on the whole process of course.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all!
> *May* the future bode well for all on our Island.
> 
> On a more personal note, the sale of the home farm has been finalized. It’s been quite the process, but well worth it. The home farm will remain a farm, and my DH and I have life use of the house.


That is wonderful news Fim!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Tomsmom

Currently on line outside the grocery store with miss 21. It’s gray and dreary. I’ve taken the bilberry LP.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> The family who bought it are well known local apple growers who already own the land behind us and have been renting acreage from us for grazing cattle and growing hay. They’re committed to maintaining existing farmland and (like us) have no interest in  housing development schemes.



That is so awesome! I hate to see family farms go. Did a little happy dance.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Most are. Some I’m not sure of.
> Here’s one....a murder of crows.


Actually that is correct. I saw it used on TV just last night, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful! It should give me hope but I don't think I will be as lucky as your dad, Ludmilla.
> A man's haircut must take 15 minutes ... A woman's cut and dye is another story.
> I will keep everyone posted, of course...


You are certainly correct. I think he was just lucky. But, we should never give up hope.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m debating what to do with my hair if/when they ever open the salons here. It’s short, but growing out. Do I continue to grow it out when I’ll be able to cut it God knows when?  First world problems...


Well, I think we need those first world problems. They keep us sane at the moment. 
And what to do with the stuff growing out of you head is definitely something worth some thoughts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> All I’ll need is a cut as well, Narnanz. But we’re a long ways  away from any salons reopening in our area.


My SIL worked on the hair of my brother with some razor they use for their dog. Looks interesting, but I do not foresee a new career for her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ok...just thought this was funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4720687


Good grief. Office nightmare.


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all!
> *May* the future bode well for all on our Island.
> 
> On a more personal note, the sale of the home farm has been finalized. It’s been quite the process, but well worth it. The home farm will remain a farm, and my DH and I have life use of the house.





Fimpagebag said:


> The family who bought it are well known local apple growers who already own the land behind us and have been renting acreage from us for grazing cattle and growing hay. They’re committed to maintaining existing farmland and (like us) have no interest in  housing development schemes.


Excellent new, Fim.
I am very happy that your farm will go to good hands.


----------



## Ludmilla

Saturday grocery shopping bag porn. Lazy Bays.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Saturday grocery shopping bag porn. Lazy Bays.
> View attachment 4721727



Always a good choice! Is it lovely to be put and about or nerve racking?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Saturday grocery shopping bag porn. Lazy Bays.
> View attachment 4721727



Love it! I’m so envious that you can carry your lovely bag with you while you’re shopping!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Saturday grocery shopping bag porn. Lazy Bays.
> View attachment 4721727


Beautiful Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> My SIL worked on the hair of my brother with some razor they use for their dog. Looks interesting, but I do not foresee a new career for her.


Omg...  that made me totally lol!  Miss 21 keeps asking if she can cut my hair, no, no ,nope!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Always a good choice! Is it lovely to be put and about or nerve racking?


It depends. You have reckless people who do not care for the rules and you have the other ones who scold everyone off. 
I also have the feeling that people are more eager to jump on each other. Those masks have not improved this.


Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! I’m so envious that you can carry your lovely bag with you while you’re shopping!


I have decided to wear my most expensive bags during this crisis. Because life can end every single day.


Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Ludmilla!


Thank you!



Tomsmom said:


> Omg...  that made me totally lol!  Miss 21 keeps asking if she can cut my hair, no, no ,nope!


„No, no, nope“ is definitely the correct answer here.


----------



## Mariapia

Yesterday I saw an old lady who probably had her hair cut and dyed a few minutes before.
So....
Either she used to be a hairdresser or she found someone to go to her place and do the job...which is forbidden at the moment...
If old ladies break the rules now... what has this world come to?


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday I saw an old lady who probably had her hair cut and dyed a few minutes before.
> So....
> Either she used to be a hairdresser or she found someone to go to her place and do the job...which is forbidden at the moment...
> If old ladies break the rules now... what has this world come to?



My mom is close to that point. She hasn’t been to the hairdresser for almost 3 months. She can deal with a lot she says but even during the wars you could get your hair done.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yesterday I saw an old lady who probably had her hair cut and dyed a few minutes before.
> So....
> Either she used to be a hairdresser or she found someone to go to her place and do the job...which is forbidden at the moment...
> If old ladies break the rules now... what has this world come to?





Murphy47 said:


> My mom is close to that point. She hasn’t been to the hairdresser for almost 3 months. She can deal with a lot she says but even during the wars you could get your hair done.


Our subtenant (lady of 86 years) called her hairdresser every 30 minutes to get an appointment as soon as she learned that they reopen on Monday. 
I guess getting your hair done is giving them the feeling of normal life.


----------



## southernbelle43

Our beauty shops open Wednesday with lots of restrictions.  I have an appointment on Thursday.  Please stay out of my way or you will get hurt!


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> My mom is close to that point. She hasn’t been to the hairdresser for almost 3 months. She can deal with a lot she says but even during the wars you could get your hair done.


I am with your MOM.


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> I am with your MOM.



Yup. She wears the same style she’s always worn. And when it gets shaggy she gets TESTY. 
I wear mine long and all one length. No she or perm. So it’s doesn’t matter to me unless I’m down to my last jaw clip. Which I am. Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Our beauty shops open Wednesday with lots of restrictions.  I have an appointment on Thursday.  Please stay out of my way or you will get hurt!


I’m so envious!!!


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Our beauty shops open Wednesday with lots of restrictions.  I have an appointment on Thursday.  Please stay out of my way or you will get hurt!





Tomsmom said:


> I’m so envious!!!


Hairdressers are supposed to reopen on May 11th here....
At the moment , mine isn't answering  the phone. and we can't even leave a message.
I know there is a platform he works with but I have never used it.
Well, this morning I had a look at it and saw that we can get an appointment on line.
Better than nothing...
Only trouble is.... there is only one date available ...June 3rd...
Nothing before or after that date.
I don't know what's going on.
Anyway.... he is not the only hairdresser in town, is he?
Still...
Editing....
I have just had a look at the platform and now it says my request cannot be made on line....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hairdressers are supposed to reopen on May 11th here....
> At the moment , mine isn't answering  the phone. and we can't even leave a message.
> I know there is a platform he works with but I have never used it.
> Well, this morning I had a look at it and saw that we can get an appointment on line.
> Better than nothing...
> Only trouble is.... there is only one date available ...June 3rd...
> Nothing before or after that date.
> I don't know what's going on.
> Anyway.... he is not the only hairdresser in town, is he?
> Still...
> Editing....
> I have just had a look at the platform and now it says my request cannot be made on line....


Can you telephone him?


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so envious!!!


It is like Christmas. I have been getting perms for decades and always complained that I hate to get them. The rollers so tight I get a headache, my head says wet forever in a cold shop.... never again will I complaint.


Mariapia said:


> Hairdressers are supposed to reopen on May 11th here....
> At the moment , mine isn't answering  the phone. and we can't even leave a message.
> I know there is a platform he works with but I have never used it.
> Well, this morning I had a look at it and saw that we can get an appointment on line.
> Better than nothing...
> Only trouble is.... there is only one date available ...June 3rd...
> Nothing before or after that date.
> I don't know what's going on.
> Anyway.... he is not the only hairdresser in town, is he?
> Still...
> Editing....
> I have just had a look at the platform and now it says my request cannot be made on line....


Argggg. If he uses that darn Vagaro platform. I HATE IT.  But I use it.  My stylist had a big waiting list on Vagaro so I texted her. She fortunately called me back and I got my  appointment. So close and yet so far, bless you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Prevailing thought in my County is that the current restrictions will remain in place until June 15th.  
Small wonder we’re all taking this quiz....


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Can you telephone him?


No. He doesn't answer the phone...
It's a landline. I don't have his mobile number...


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> It is like Christmas. I have been getting perms for decades and always complained that I hate to get them. The rollers so tight I get a headache, my head says wet forever in a cold shop.... never again will I complaint.
> 
> Argggg. If he uses that darn Vagaro platform. I HATE IT.  But I use it.  My stylist had a big waiting list on Vagaro so I texted her. She fortunately called me back and I got my  appointment. So close and yet so far, bless you.


He uses Planity platform....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No. He doesn't answer the phone...
> It's a landline. I don't have his mobile number...


Well that just stinks


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Another day of quarantine...  I am off to the post office to return some of my impulse online buys. I received the leather Longchamp in cornflower blue and I do not like the color. Live and learn.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Another day of quarantine...  I am off to the post office to return some of my impulse online buys. I received the leather Longchamp in cornflower blue and I do not like the color. Live and learn.



I love the color. I’ve got two bags in that color. I haven’t carried them yet though. It somehow feels “frivolous” and the world seems so serious right now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Another day of quarantine...  I am off to the post office to return some of my impulse online buys. I received the leather Longchamp in cornflower blue and I do not like the color. Live and learn.



The lure of blues, though beautiful, can be problematic. I’ve owned any number of blue bags over the years and gotten rid of nearly the same number. At present, I own one periwinkle blue Patricia Nash leather tote and one navy blue croc  embossed Dooney Brianna.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I love the color. I’ve got two bags in that color. I haven’t carried them yet though. It somehow feels “frivolous” and the world seems so serious right now.


I totally understand I won’t take our my LV’s for that reason .


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I love the color. I’ve got two bags in that color. I haven’t carried them yet though. It somehow feels “frivolous” and the world seems so serious right now.


(I wear my Speedy right now. If everything is so serious  right now, I want to be frivolous. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I totally understand I won’t take our my LV’s for that reason .


Admittedly, I am doing the opposite. It gives me some normal vibe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hairdressers are supposed to reopen on May 11th here....
> At the moment , mine isn't answering  the phone. and we can't even leave a message.
> I know there is a platform he works with but I have never used it.
> Well, this morning I had a look at it and saw that we can get an appointment on line.
> Better than nothing...
> Only trouble is.... there is only one date available ...June 3rd...
> Nothing before or after that date.
> I don't know what's going on.
> Anyway.... he is not the only hairdresser in town, is he?
> Still...
> Editing....
> I have just had a look at the platform and now it says my request cannot be made on line....


Boo on that! 
I hope you get an appointment soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I am doing the opposite. It gives me some normal vibe.


I totally get you!  If I were back at work I’d be happily choosing which bag to take. I’m selling a couple and I was just in my bag area debating, putting away, debating...  I miss my bags lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I totally get you!  If I were back at work I’d be happily choosing which bag to take. I’m selling a couple and I was just in my bag area debating, putting away, debating...  I miss my bags lol.


 Yes. Without office I see how many bags I have and how much I would really need.
What do you want to sell apart from the Pico and the LC? Hopefully not your special edition Speedy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Prevailing thought in my County is that the current restrictions will remain in place until June 15th.
> Small wonder we’re all taking this quiz....
> 
> View attachment 4723266


Oh no, Fim! I am sorry. 
Here, they are lifting a lot of the lockdown rules. I just hope it will not backfire.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Without office I see how many bags I have and how much I would really need.
> What do you want to sell apart from the Pico and the LC? Hopefully not your special edition Speedy.


A Rebecca Minkoff and an epi speedy that isn’t getting much love.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I totally get you!  If I were back at work I’d be happily choosing which bag to take. I’m selling a couple and I was just in my bag area debating, putting away, debating...  I miss my bags lol.



Having spent the past day or two doing exactly the same thing, I decided that I was reacting to the prevailing strictures of inaction rather than any real regret for the bags I own. So, as I went through my bags, I tried to envision a scenario when whatever bag I was looking at would be appropriate. Or inappropriate as the case  may be.....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Having spent the past day or two doing exactly the same thing, I decided that I was reacting to the prevailing strictures of inaction rather than any real regret for the bags I own. So, as I went through my bags, I tried to envision a scenario when whatever bag I was looking at would be appropriate. Or inappropriate as the case  may be.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723978



I don’t normally go for cowboys but I will make an exception in his case.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> A Rebecca Minkoff and an epi speedy that isn’t getting much love.


I want to see the Speedy, if you find some time to post a pic. Always love to see Speedys.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Having spent the past day or two doing exactly the same thing, I decided that I was reacting to the prevailing strictures of inaction rather than any real regret for the bags I own. So, as I went through my bags, I tried to envision a scenario when whatever bag I was looking at would be appropriate. Or inappropriate as the case  may be.....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4723978





Murphy47 said:


> I don’t normally go for cowboys but I will make an exception in his case.


An invitation for that guy to the Happy Mackerel would be a great sign of respect, wouldn’t it?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Office Day, everyone!
Took one of my MM bags, as they are my favorite office buddies.  Today it was Aphrodite‘s turn.


I feel so ready to order a new MM bag.  (Already decided what I want to get.) But with the situation right now, I do not see much sense in getting yet another bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I want to see the Speedy, if you find some time to post a pic. Always love to see Speedys.


Hey you go, I must admit if she doesn’t sell I’m ok with that too.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Hey you go, I must admit if she doesn’t sell I’m ok with that too.
> View attachment 4724293


It's gorgeous, Tomsmom! 
Are you sure you really want to sell it?
The colour is geat, the leather indestructible...
What are you going to replace it with?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It's gorgeous, Tomsmom!
> Are you sure you really want to sell it?
> The colour is geat, the leather indestructible...
> What are you going to replace it with?


I don’t know... I’m putting it up because I really don’t reach for it, but you are right the more I look at it the prettier it gets.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t know... I’m putting it up because I really don’t reach for it, but you are right the more I look at it the prettier it gets.



It’s gorgeous! 
Don’t sell because you feel you “should”. You’ll just buy another one.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> It’s gorgeous!
> Don’t sell because you feel you “should”. You’ll just buy another one.


Omg lol!!  That is so true!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Omg lol!!  That is so true!!


I am with Mariapia and Murphy. Keep it! 
The colour is so pretty and I think you might regret it. Esp. as LV is doing more and more price increases these days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hey you go, I must admit if she doesn’t sell I’m ok with that too.
> View attachment 4724293


Absolutely stunning!  
Before you sell her, give her another chance. I’ve kept more bags by realizing why I bought them in the first place, and why I should make an effort to use them more.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely stunning!
> Before you sell her, give her another chance. I’ve kept more bags by realizing why I bought them in the first place, and why I should make an effort to use them more.


Ah my friends you are so so right. I’ll keep her and reevaluate .  Thanks for the honesty


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ah my friends you are so so right. I’ll keep her and reevaluate .  Thanks for the honesty


----------



## Fimpagebag

Hooray!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ah my friends you are so so right. I’ll keep her and reevaluate .  Thanks for the honesty


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ah my friends you are so so right. I’ll keep her and reevaluate .  Thanks for the honesty



Here’s one of my bags that I once thought about selling. I rarely used it, and actually had it in my vehicle to take to the consignment shop when.....

It began to rain. And glancing in my rear view mirror at this bag in my backseat, I realized it was *the *perfect bag not only for that day but for for the future (rain or shine) as well.

My (then as now) Dooney Nylon Spicy Satchel...

.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Here’s one of my bags that I once thought about selling. I rarely used it, and actually had it in my vehicle to take to the consignment shop when.....
> 
> It began to rain. And glancing in my rear view mirror at this bag in my backseat, I realized it was *the *perfect bag not only for that day but for for the future (rain or shine) as well.
> 
> My (then as now) Dooney Nylon Spicy Satchel...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724500
> View attachment 4724499


I am glad you didn't sell it, Fim.
The rain came at the right moment. It started on the way to the consignment store...
Imagine ( but I know you do) the same scene on the way back...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Here’s one of my bags that I once thought about selling. I rarely used it, and actually had it in my vehicle to take to the consignment shop when.....
> 
> It began to rain. And glancing in my rear view mirror at this bag in my backseat, I realized it was *the *perfect bag not only for that day but for for the future (rain or shine) as well.
> 
> My (then as now) Dooney Nylon Spicy Satchel...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724500
> View attachment 4724499


Beautiful bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Breaking news ladies...
This afternoon I was walking past my hairdresser's salon when I saw the owner reorganizing the place.
I didn't want to disturb him... so I rushed home and phoned him right away.
I thought he might be too busy to answer the phone ...but he did.
And.... guess what, he is going to take care of me on the 12th at 9.am
I told him about my friend who had made a booking through the Planity perform for June 3 rd because nothing else was available.
" Don't worry, I am going to call her in 5 minutes "
And he did! She texted me immediately. She is going on the 14th.
We were both delighted... just as if we had been in touch with Father Christmas .... no less!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news ladies...
> This afternoon I was walking past my hairdresser's salon when I saw the owner reorganizing the place.
> I didn't want to disturb him... so I rushed home and phoned him right away.
> I thought he might be too busy to answer the phone ...but he did.
> And.... guess what, he is going to take care of me on the 12th at 9.am
> I told him about my friend who had made a booking through the Planity perform for June 3 rd because nothing else was available.
> " Don't worry, I am going to call her in 5 minutes "
> And he did! She texted me immediately. She is going on the 14th.
> We were both delighted... just as if we had been in touch with Father Christmas .... no less!



Well done, Mariapia! I’m so happy for you! Congrats!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news ladies...
> This afternoon I was walking past my hairdresser's salon when I saw the owner reorganizing the place.
> I didn't want to disturb him... so I rushed home and phoned him right away.
> I thought he might be too busy to answer the phone ...but he did.
> And.... guess what, he is going to take care of me on the 12th at 9.am
> I told him about my friend who had made a booking through the Planity perform for June 3 rd because nothing else was available.
> " Don't worry, I am going to call her in 5 minutes "
> And he did! She texted me immediately. She is going on the 14th.
> We were both delighted... just as if we had been in touch with Father Christmas .... no less!


Yayyy!!!  I’m so happy for you!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Well done, Mariapia! I’m so happy for you! Congrats!





Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!!  I’m so happy for you!!


Thank you Fim and Tomsmom!
One less worry....


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Hey you go, I must admit if she doesn’t sell I’m ok with that too.
> View attachment 4724293


I'm not much of a LV fan but I think this is gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I'm not much of a LV fan but I think this is gorgeous!


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

What do you all think of LV Mahina?  It’s been discontinued.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> What do you all think of LV Mahina?  It’s been discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 4724716


Like I said before, I'm not much of an LV fan but the Mahina line was the first one to tempt me. The price held me back. I think they're beautiful. This is the one I wanted.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Like I said before, I'm not much of an LV fan but the Mahina line was the first one to tempt me. The price held me back. I think they're beautiful. This is the one I wanted.


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Here’s one of my bags that I once thought about selling. I rarely used it, and actually had it in my vehicle to take to the consignment shop when.....
> 
> It began to rain. And glancing in my rear view mirror at this bag in my backseat, I realized it was *the *perfect bag not only for that day but for for the future (rain or shine) as well.
> 
> My (then as now) Dooney Nylon Spicy Satchel...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4724500
> View attachment 4724499


This is a very special bag and I am glad that you did not sell it. (I always stick to my bags, because I worry that I might be unable to replace them.)


Mariapia said:


> Breaking news ladies...
> This afternoon I was walking past my hairdresser's salon when I saw the owner reorganizing the place.
> I didn't want to disturb him... so I rushed home and phoned him right away.
> I thought he might be too busy to answer the phone ...but he did.
> And.... guess what, he is going to take care of me on the 12th at 9.am
> I told him about my friend who had made a booking through the Planity perform for June 3 rd because nothing else was available.
> " Don't worry, I am going to call her in 5 minutes "
> And he did! She texted me immediately. She is going on the 14th.
> We were both delighted... just as if we had been in touch with Father Christmas .... no less!



YAY!!!!
So happy that you were able to score an appointment. Normal life is creeping back to us.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> What do you all think of LV Mahina?  It’s been discontinued.
> 
> View attachment 4724716


I like it. I like it a lot.
A tpfer has a BEAUTIFUL purple one. I think it belongs to @Iamminda 
Naturally, as the queen of the brown rainbow I like that brown one, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I like it. I like it a lot.
> A tpfer has a BEAUTIFUL purple one. I think it belongs to @Iamminda
> Naturally, as the queen of the brown rainbow I like that brown one, too.


I love that you are the “queen of the brown rainbow”. You make me smile !


----------



## Iamminda

Ludmilla said:


> I like it. I like it a lot.
> A tpfer has a BEAUTIFUL purple one. I think it belongs to @Iamminda
> Naturally, as the queen of the brown rainbow I like that brown one, too.



Thanks for the mention Ludmilla  — I haven’t been to this thread before. @Tomsmom — I have the Oursin (purple) L.  I love shoulder bags and the look of Mahina.  But there aren’t any good Mahina shoulder bags currently (the Babylone PM is an open top bag, the sevres is discontinued,  I don’t like the Hina, the new Beaubourg hobo MM is not a true hobo because the drop length is really short, I haven’t tried on the Carmel).  I did a little research on the Mahina L, wasn’t sure about it but impulse bought this like-new purple one last summer because purple ones rarely ever come up.  I like it but don’t use it a lot since I rotate my bags frequently.  The one issue I am not crazy about is that it is extremely slouchy to the point that if you set your bag down, you can kinda see the content peek out a little (see the second picture, borrowed from bjtaylor who did a wonderful review on YouTube.).  BTW, this is the same issue why I bought and returned a BV Campana bag from FP.  And sometimes the flap lock is a little annoying (I am more used to a zipper top).  You could leave the lock undone I supposed.  I would probably like the Mahina Selene better because of the zipped top — I might have to keep my eye out on a like new Selene later this year.  I saw your other post asking about the Selene.  Do you prefer the Selene or the L/XL hobo?   Good luck deciding.


----------



## Iamminda

Tomsmom said:


> Hey you go, I must admit if she doesn’t sell I’m ok with that too.
> View attachment 4724293



This is a beautiful classic but if you don’t use it, then you should sell it.  I know you have at least one other Speedy (I remember seeing your birthday Speedy recently.). Do you reach for your other Speedies more?   Last year, I snapped (and posted on the sighting thread) a picture of a woman carrying your exact Toledo blue Speedy because I thought she looked so chic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Iamminda said:


> This is a beautiful classic but if you don’t use it, then you should sell it.  I know you have at least one other Speedy (I remember seeing your birthday Speedy recently.). Do you reach for your other Speedies more?   Last year, I snapped (and posted on the sighting thread) a picture of a woman carrying your exact Toledo blue Speedy because I thought she looked so chic.
> View attachment 4725386


I’ve decided to keep it. I think this whole quarantine and not really using any of my bags has affected my bag keeping/using emotions.

Thank you for the compliment


----------



## Tomsmom

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the mention Ludmilla  — I haven’t been to this thread before. @Tomsmom — I have the Oursin (purple) L.  I love shoulder bags and the look of Mahina.  But there aren’t any good Mahina shoulder bags currently (the Babylone PM is an open top bag, the sevres is discontinued,  I don’t like the Hina, the new Beaubourg hobo MM is not a true hobo because the drop length is really short, I haven’t tried on the Carmel).  I did a little research on the Mahina L, wasn’t sure about it but impulse bought this like-new purple one last summer because purple ones rarely ever come up.  I like it but don’t use it a lot since I rotate my bags frequently.  The one issue I am not crazy about is that it is extremely slouchy to the point that if you set your bag down, you can kinda see the content peek out a little (see the second picture, borrowed from bjtaylor who did a wonderful review on YouTube.).  BTW, this is the same issue why I bought and returned a BV Campana bag from FP.  And sometimes the flap lock is a little annoying (I am more used to a zipper top).  You could leave the lock undone I supposed.  I would probably like the Mahina Selene better because of the zipped top — I might have to keep my eye out on a like new Selene later this year.  I saw your other post asking about the Selene.  Do you prefer the Selene or the L/XL hobo?   Good luck deciding.



thank you for the reply, your bags are gorgeous!  I’ve decided even the L is too big and I would want a longer drop.


----------



## Tomsmom

After selling the Pico, I’ve chosen two bags I’ve been eyeing for some time, a Bal Velo in light blue it is so pretty and a pink Marcie.  I’ll get pics up


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok here’s the bags:


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here’s the bags:
> 
> View attachment 4725414
> View attachment 4725415


They are both beautiful! I love my velo even more than I thought I would.


----------



## Ludmilla

Iamminda said:


> Thanks for the mention Ludmilla  — I haven’t been to this thread before. @Tomsmom — I have the Oursin (purple) L.  I love shoulder bags and the look of Mahina.  But there aren’t any good Mahina shoulder bags currently (the Babylone PM is an open top bag, the sevres is discontinued,  I don’t like the Hina, the new Beaubourg hobo MM is not a true hobo because the drop length is really short, I haven’t tried on the Carmel).  I did a little research on the Mahina L, wasn’t sure about it but impulse bought this like-new purple one last summer because purple ones rarely ever come up.  I like it but don’t use it a lot since I rotate my bags frequently.  The one issue I am not crazy about is that it is extremely slouchy to the point that if you set your bag down, you can kinda see the content peek out a little (see the second picture, borrowed from bjtaylor who did a wonderful review on YouTube.).  BTW, this is the same issue why I bought and returned a BV Campana bag from FP.  And sometimes the flap lock is a little annoying (I am more used to a zipper top).  You could leave the lock undone I supposed.  I would probably like the Mahina Selene better because of the zipped top — I might have to keep my eye out on a like new Selene later this year.  I saw your other post asking about the Selene.  Do you prefer the Selene or the L/XL hobo?   Good luck deciding.


Thank you for stopping by. 
Your purple bag is so pretty, I thought we need to see it here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> After selling the Pico, I’ve chosen two bags I’ve been eyeing for some time, a Bal Velo in light blue it is so pretty and a pink Marcie.  I’ll get pics up


Marcie!!!! 
You know that I love my Marcies and you will not regretting getting this one!
(And now I need a pink bag. )


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here’s the bags:
> 
> View attachment 4725414
> View attachment 4725415


Lovely bags.
Are you going to buy both ?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bags.
> Are you going to buy both ?


Yes I bought both


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I bought both


I am so itching to get a new bag, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ended the home office early today and went for a much needed walk. Legs were itching to get OUT. 
Now I am so ready for a glass of red wine and someone who prepares dinner for me. I would love to do a barbecue with friends.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ended the home office early today and went for a much needed walk. Legs were itching to get OUT.
> Now I am so ready for a glass of red wine and someone who prepares dinner for me. I would love to do a barbecue with friends.


I miss that too !!  This weekend is Mother’s Day here and we are having my mom and nephews here to stay outside while being socially distant


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I miss that too !!  This weekend is Mother’s Day here and we are having my mom and nephews here to stay outside while being socially distant


We have Mother‘s Day, too. I guess only my bother will „see“ her.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news ladies...
> This afternoon I was walking past my hairdresser's salon when I saw the owner reorganizing the place.
> I didn't want to disturb him... so I rushed home and phoned him right away.
> I thought he might be too busy to answer the phone ...but he did.
> And.... guess what, he is going to take care of me on the 12th at 9.am
> I told him about my friend who had made a booking through the Planity perform for June 3 rd because nothing else was available.
> " Don't worry, I am going to call her in 5 minutes "
> And he did! She texted me immediately. She is going on the 14th.
> We were both delighted... just as if we had been in touch with Father Christmas .... no less!


I got mine done yesterday...perm, cut and color. It WAS like Christmas for me.


----------



## Murphy47

I’m so happy for you ladies! Having your hair done is so important to help feel normal again.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> I got mine done yesterday...perm, cut and color. It WAS like Christmas for me.


Yayyy!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> I’m so happy for you ladies! Having your hair done is so important to help feel normal again.


It really is. My mood lifted so much by getting out even with all of the less than scientifically based things I had to do.  Some of it was hilarious.


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> It really is. My mood lifted so much by getting out even with all of the less than scientifically based things I had to do.  Some of it was hilarious.



Like what? Enquiring minds have to know.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Like what? Enquiring minds have to know.


Eveyone had on masks in the shop but half of them did not fit and were resting on their  chests or they kept taking them off and on. The salon chairs had plastic covers on the backs of the chairs, but not on the seats?  No one could explain why.  They were required by Health Department rules to disinfect every single thing that was touched or sat on so there was so much disinfecting going on that  the stylists felt like they were being poisoned.  Clients had to wear masks to go into the shop, but the minute we sat down we had to take them off to get our hair done.   I could go on.....


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> Eveyone had on masks in the shop but half of them did not fit and were resting on their  chests or they kept taking them off and on. The salon chairs had plastic covers on the backs of the chairs, but not on the seats?  No one could explain why.  They were required by Health Department rules to disinfect every single thing that was touched or sat on so there was so much disinfecting going on that  the stylists felt like they were being poisoned.  Clients had to wear masks to go into the shop, but the minute we sat down we had to take them off to get our hair done.   I could go on.....



Just nutty. I don’t care for the masks myself since they fog up my glasses. But I make do. 
I don’t understand why you would have to take it off to do hair? 
Sounds like it was prolly pretty clean tho. 
Happy to hear you got your hair done! 
I would love to get a pedi but don’t dare.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Just nutty. I don’t care for the masks myself since they fog up my glasses. But I make do.
> I don’t understand why you would have to take it off to do hair?
> Sounds like it was prolly pretty clean tho.
> Happy to hear you got your hair done!
> I would love to get a pedi but don’t dare.


Were you kidding about taking it off to do my hair?  I got a perm, a dye and a cut.   No way it would not  be ruined


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I got mine done yesterday...perm, cut and color. It WAS like Christmas for me.


Yay! Very happy for you.


Murphy47 said:


> I’m so happy for you ladies! Having your hair done is so important to help feel normal again.


I totally believe this.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Eveyone had on masks in the shop but half of them did not fit and were resting on their  chests or they kept taking them off and on. The salon chairs had plastic covers on the backs of the chairs, but not on the seats?  No one could explain why.  They were required by Health Department rules to disinfect every single thing that was touched or sat on so there was so much disinfecting going on that  the stylists felt like they were being poisoned.  Clients had to wear masks to go into the shop, but the minute we sat down we had to take them off to get our hair done.   I could go on.....


Here, they have implemented strange rules, also. They often contradict themselves. For example after running free for 2 months at the supermarket (no masks, no certain # of persons,...) you have to wear a mask and only a certain number is allowed inside. And everyone has to take a cart. Including children. I saw interesting scenes as a mother with three little children wanted to enter.
Also, here at the hairdresser you are not allowed to take down the mask. I think that only cutting hair is allowed.
All in all these new rules kill every respect and understanding of people for them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here, they have implemented strange rules, also. They often contradict themselves. For example after running free for 2 months at the supermarket (no masks, no certain # of persons,...) you have to wear a mask and only a certain number is allowed inside. And everyone has to take a cart. Including children. I saw interesting scenes as a mother with three little children wanted to enter.
> Also, here at the hairdresser you are not allowed to take down the mask. I think that only cutting hair is allowed.
> All in all these new rules kill every respect and understanding of people for them.


My hairdresser told me that we will have to keep our masks on during the whole session....
I don't know how they will be able to do haircuts or dyes then...
Wait and see.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Feeling philosophical this morning. 

The number of cases in our County have yet to level off. So the current restrictions remain in place. And while I’ve been fairly philosophical about it, these past few days have been particularly trying, given the weather. It’s been cold for May with strong winds and freeze warnings at night. 

However, the tulips and daffodils my late mother in law planted, brightly bloomed. And so, before the fierce winds could flatten their brave showing, I have gathered them in a bouquet and will take them inside where we can “shelter in” together.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Feeling philosophical this morning.
> 
> The number of cases in our County have yet to level off. So the current restrictions remain in place. And while I’ve been fairly philosophical about it, these past few days have been particularly trying, given the weather. It’s been cold for May with strong winds and freeze warnings at night.
> 
> However, the tulips and daffodils my late mother in law planted, brightly bloomed. And so, before the fierce winds could flatten their brave showing, I have gathered them in a bouquet and will take them inside where we can “shelter in” together.
> 
> View attachment 4726620


What a wonderful idea, the flowers are beautiful!


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> Were you kidding about taking it off to do my hair?  I got a perm, a dye and a cut.   No way it would not  be ruined



Not kidding. Just didn’t know you got the full hair treatment. I wondered why you would need to remove mask for a trim. Makes sense now!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> My hairdresser told me that we will have to keep our masks on during the whole session....
> I don't know how they will be able to do haircuts or dyes then...
> Wait and see.


Admittedly, I do not know if they are allowed to do hair dyes here. Maybe just trimming?


Fimpagebag said:


> Feeling philosophical this morning.
> 
> The number of cases in our County have yet to level off. So the current restrictions remain in place. And while I’ve been fairly philosophical about it, these past few days have been particularly trying, given the weather. It’s been cold for May with strong winds and freeze warnings at night.
> 
> However, the tulips and daffodils my late mother in law planted, brightly bloomed. And so, before the fierce winds could flatten their brave showing, I have gathered them in a bouquet and will take them inside where we can “shelter in” together.
> 
> View attachment 4726620


Beautiful flowers, Fim.
Here, the blooming season of daffodils and tulips is already over. Today it is summery warm, but the weather forecast predicts snow down to low levels. 
I try to be philosophical about the pandemic situation, but my fellow human beings are reaaaally trying.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Not kidding. Just didn’t know you got the full hair treatment. I wondered why you would need to remove mask for a trim. Makes sense now!


Oh trust me it was more than a trim. I wear my hair very short and it needed cutting when the quarantine started.  I had a serious *****/ mullet thing going, lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Feeling philosophical this morning.
> 
> The number of cases in our County have yet to level off. So the current restrictions remain in place. And while I’ve been fairly philosophical about it, these past few days have been particularly trying, given the weather. It’s been cold for May with strong winds and freeze warnings at night.
> 
> However, the tulips and daffodils my late mother in law planted, brightly bloomed. And so, before the fierce winds could flatten their brave showing, I have gathered them in a bouquet and will take them inside where we can “shelter in” together.
> 
> View attachment 4726620


Beautiful pic, Fim! As always


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, I do not know if they are allowed to do hair dyes here. Maybe just trimming?
> 
> Beautiful flowers, Fim.
> Here, the blooming season of daffodils and tulips is already over. Today it is summery warm, but the weather forecast predicts snow down to low levels.
> I try to be philosophical about the pandemic situation, but my fellow human beings are reaaaally trying.


----------



## Mariapia

No haircut for me on the 12th. The hairdresser prioritizes dyes next week.
I will have to get another appointment for the cut...
As for the pandemic situation.... I have decided to take one day at a time..
Is that philosophical?


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh trust me it was more than a trim. I wear my hair very short and it needed cutting when the quarantine started.  I had a serious *****/ mullet thing going, lol.



This gave me a good laugh. As long as your hair isn’t orange we are all good!


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No haircut for me on the 12th. The hairdresser prioritizes dyes next week.
> I will have to get another appointment for the cut...
> As for the pandemic situation.... I have decided to take one day at a time..
> Is that philosophical?



It’s about all we can do. Every piece of info that comes out here seems to be contradicted by someone else until you don’t know what to think.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No haircut for me on the 12th. The hairdresser prioritizes dyes next week.
> I will have to get another appointment for the cut...
> As for the pandemic situation.... I have decided to take one day at a time..
> Is that philosophical?



How maddening for you, Mariapia! 

And you are being philosophical. 

But that doesn’t make it any less disappointing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No haircut for me on the 12th. The hairdresser prioritizes dyes next week.
> I will have to get another appointment for the cut...
> As for the pandemic situation.... I have decided to take one day at a time..
> Is that philosophical?


Boo on you hair appointment! Do you know when you get one?
Taking it step by step is philosophical!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> It’s about all we can do. Every piece of info that comes out here seems to be contradicted by someone else until you don’t know what to think.


It is the same here (and so I stopped reading the news).


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> How maddening for you, Mariapia!
> 
> And you are being philosophical.
> 
> But that doesn’t make it any less disappointing!


True!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> No haircut for me on the 12th. The hairdresser prioritizes dyes next week.
> I will have to get another appointment for the cut...
> As for the pandemic situation.... I have decided to take one day at a time..
> Is that philosophical?


Well crap!  That’s not cool especially when you had the appointment. I’m disappointed for you .


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How maddening for you, Mariapia!
> 
> And you are being philosophical.
> 
> But that doesn’t make it any less disappointing!





Ludmilla said:


> Boo on you hair appointment! Do you know when you get one?
> Taking it step by step is philosophical!





Tomsmom said:


> Well crap!  That’s not cool especially when you had the appointment. I’m disappointed for you .


I wasn't really disappointed because he told me about the salon's strategy immediately:

Only 3 clients at a time  and for about one hour max. ( Government 's instructions) .
 And as most ladies insisted on having a hair dye ( which can be done by any hairdresser in the salon) ,  they would have had to wait for their usual stylist to cut their hair and then stay in the place for God knows how long...
And now  that you all know I am philosphical .... I am ready to wait for another week...
I don't recognize myself...
Oh, I realize  that I wasn't very clear in my previous post ....
I will have my hair dyed on the 12th.... 
And get an appointment for the cut probably in the following week...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I wasn't really disappointed because he told me about the salon's strategy immediately:
> 
> Only 3 clients at a time  and for about one hour max. ( Government 's instructions) .
> And as most ladies insisted on having a hair dye ( which can be done by any hairdresser in the salon) ,  they would have had to wait for their usual stylist to cut their hair and then stay in the place for God knows how long...
> And now  that you all know I am philosphical .... I am ready to wait for another week...
> I don't recognize myself...
> Oh, I realize  that I wasn't very clear in my previous post ....
> I will have my hair dyed on the 12th....
> And get an appointment for the cut probably in the following week...


Ah great! This is good news!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today, we are not on strict lockdown any longer...
I went for a walk this morning and tried to find masks as I will need one at the hairdresser's tomorrow.
No masks available anywhere.
A tobacconist told me he will get some this afternoon. I hope he will.
Everything is complicated....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today, we are not on strict lockdown any longer...
> I went for a walk this morning and tried to find masks as I will need one at the hairdresser's tomorrow.
> No masks available anywhere.
> A tobacconist told me he will get some this afternoon. I hope he will.
> Everything is complicated....


Argh! Keeping my fingers crossed!
Do you know someone who is sewing them? You might get one there.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today, we are not on strict lockdown any longer...
> I went for a walk this morning and tried to find masks as I will need one at the hairdresser's tomorrow.
> No masks available anywhere.
> A tobacconist told me he will get some this afternoon. I hope he will.
> Everything is complicated....


Do you have Etsy?  Or Facebook marketplace? Those are 2 places you can look for masks. Or you can use a fabric scarf if need be.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today, we are not on strict lockdown any longer...
> I went for a walk this morning and tried to find masks as I will need one at the hairdresser's tomorrow.
> No masks available anywhere.
> A tobacconist told me he will get some this afternoon. I hope he will.
> Everything is complicated....



I hope the tobacconist comes through for you, Mariapia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good afternoon ( almost). I had a great Mother’s Day yesterday. My mom came over with my brother and nephews and we practiced being socially distant outside, the weather was great and cooperative, sunny and not too warm.

Dh and worked on a mini project of painting this very antique small cabinet to use in our bedroom. It went from beat up dark wood to bright white but still needs another coat.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Argh! Keeping my fingers crossed!
> Do you know someone who is sewing them? You might get one there.





Tomsmom said:


> Do you have Etsy?  Or Facebook marketplace? Those are 2 places you can look for masks. Or you can use a fabric scarf if need be.





Fimpagebag said:


> I hope the tobacconist comes through for you, Mariapia.


The tobacconist told me he will get them tonight and will keep two for me tomorrow morning.
In the meantime, one of my friends gave me a disposable mask of hers which I will put on at the hairdresser's . 
Looking for masks is becoming a full time job....


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> This gave me a good laugh. As long as your hair isn’t orange we are all good!


Not orange but a heck of a lot of gray was showing up around the sides, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> The tobacconist told me he will get them tonight and will keep two for me tomorrow morning.
> In the meantime, one of my friends gave me a disposable mask of hers which I will put on at the hairdresser's .
> Looking for masks is becoming a full time job....


I heard the hairdresser next to mine tell my stylist that if a client forgot a mask she had some. Then she held up a whole box. I thought to myself, "Girl do you know what you have in your hands. Pure gold." Thank goodness my Johnny Was cloth masks are coming Friday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon ( almost). I had a great Mother’s Day yesterday. My mom came over with my brother and nephews and we practiced being socially distant outside, the weather was great and cooperative, sunny and not too warm.
> 
> Dh and worked on a mini project of painting this very antique small cabinet to use in our bedroom. It went from beat up dark wood to bright white but still needs another coat.


Sounds like an absolutely beautiful day! 


Mariapia said:


> The tobacconist told me he will get them tonight and will keep two for me tomorrow morning.
> In the meantime, one of my friends gave me a disposable mask of hers which I will put on at the hairdresser's .
> Looking for masks is becoming a full time job....


Tell me about it!
I went almost nuts until I had them. And then they told us that scarves are sufficient, too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> I wasn't really disappointed because he told me about the salon's strategy immediately:
> 
> Only 3 clients at a time  and for about one hour max. ( Government 's instructions) .
> And as most ladies insisted on having a hair dye ( which can be done by any hairdresser in the salon) ,  they would have had to wait for their usual stylist to cut their hair and then stay in the place for God knows how long...
> And now  that you all know I am philosphical .... I am ready to wait for another week...
> I don't recognize myself...
> Oh, I realize  that I wasn't very clear in my previous post ....
> I will have my hair dyed on the 12th....
> And get an appointment for the cut probably in the following week...


Some of these rules crack me up, they make no scientific sense. You cannot stay  more than an hour because it is not safe, but you can come TWICE and be exposed to twice as many people.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Some of these rules crack me up, they make no scientific sense. You cannot stay  more than an hour because it is not safe, but you can come TWICE and be exposed to twice as many people.


Hehe. I have to say, I feel like you. 
Here, they start to make a mess with rules that no one understands anymore. But, at least they give us something to laugh.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like an absolutely beautiful day!
> 
> Tell me about it!
> I went almost nuts until I had them. And then they told us that scarves are sufficient, too.


Scarves don't provide as much protection, especially loosely woven ones or silk.


----------



## Narnanz

Hey my friends...Ive been wanting to buy a Balenciaga for a while now and am wondering if any of you have a Day and a Club that they could put side by side or either of them in a photo. Never owning or seeing one I have no field of comparison. 
I know I could ask on the Bal forum but wondered  if any of you had a preference first.
And are they too deep and hard to get into...
Man...Im not explaining myself very well but I hope you get me.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Hey my friends...Ive been wanting to buy a Balenciaga for a while now and am wondering if any of you have a Day and a Club that they could put side by side or either of them in a photo. Never owning or seeing one I have no field of comparison.
> I know I could ask on the Bal forum but wondered  if any of you had a preference first.
> And are they too deep and hard to get into...
> Man...Im not explaining myself very well but I hope you get me.


I have both. It'll have to wait until tomorrow for me to take a picture of them together. It's night now. The club was my first, a lucky find at a thrift store. I like that it has an extra outside pocket (2 total outside pockets, one on each side.) If they made the club in as many colors as the Day, I would choose the club every time. The club is hard to find and only in a few colors. However, they are usually relatively cheap because no one recognizes the style. The Day is a bit of black hole, being so long, so yes, a bit deep. It doesn't really bother me, maybe because the bag is so lightweight so I'm not fighting with it. Bals of this era are super light weight as long as you get the regular (small) hardware. 
This site has a lot of information but it doesn't mention the club.
https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
When I found my club, I was worried it was fake because I couldn't find a similar style anywhere.
Even though I usually prefer hobo/shoulder bags, I really love my velo too. The advantage to the velo is that the strap is more comfortable than the rolled strap of the day or club. Of the satchel type Bals, I think the velo has the best strap length.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I have both. It'll have to wait until tomorrow for me to take a picture of them together. It's night now. The club was my first, a lucky find at a thrift store. I like that it has an extra outside pocket (2 total outside pockets, one on each side.) If they made the club in as many colors as the Day, I would choose the club every time. The club is hard to find and only in a few colors. However, they are usually relatively cheap because no one recognizes the style. The Day is a bit of black hole, being so long, so yes, a bit deep. It doesn't really bother me, maybe because the bag is so lightweight so I'm not fighting with it. Bals of this era are super light weight as long as you get the regular (small) hardware.
> This site has a lot of information but it doesn't mention the club.
> https://www.yoogiscloset.com/balenciaga/guide
> When I found my club, I was worried it was fake because I couldn't find a similar style anywhere.
> Even though I usually prefer hobo/shoulder bags, I really love my velo too. The advantage to the velo is that the strap is more comfortable than the rolled strap of the day or club. Of the satchel type Bals, I think the velo has the best strap length.


Thank you whateve that is really helpful...look forward to your photos 
Am looking at having to take a month to save up for one so this would give  me a bit of time to look around....as long as I dont see any Coach


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Scarves don't provide as much protection, especially loosely woven ones or silk.


Yes. But, here scarves are officially allowed as protection. So, if I forget my mask or if they are in need of washing I definitely use a scarf.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am back from the hairdresser's!
Everything was perfect. Yet, the owner was very worried.
He had tried to find a buyer for his older place for months, had finally found one... But then the country went into lockdown and the buyer said he wasn't interested any more....
It's a disaster because who will buy it now?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back from the hairdresser's!
> Everything was perfect. Yet, the owner was very worried.
> He had tried to find a buyer for his older place for months, had finally found one... But then the country went into lockdown and the buyer said he wasn't interested any more....
> It's a disaster because who will buy it now?



So glad you were able to keep your appointment, Mariapia! 

As for your hairdresser’s plight, I understand all too well. The sale of the home farm dragged on and on because of the lockdown. And there are still a few loose ends that have to wait until our County offices are fully staffed.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> So glad you were able to keep your appointment, Mariapia!
> 
> As for your hairdresser’s plight, I understand all too well. The sale of the home farm dragged on and on because of the lockdown. And there are still a few loose ends that have to wait until our County offices are fully staffed.


Ughhh Fim that is so frustrating!  Hopefully your loose ends will be tied up soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning . Miss 21 and I went for a morning walk. It was nice we did a mile and half around the neighborhood, it’s kind of hilly around here and it was nice to walk, talk and admire the houses.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am back from the hairdresser's!
> Everything was perfect. Yet, the owner was very worried.
> He had tried to find a buyer for his older place for months, had finally found one... But then the country went into lockdown and the buyer said he wasn't interested any more....
> It's a disaster because who will buy it now?


So happy for you, Mariapia!
Do you like the result?
I am really curious what is happening with our real estate market around here. Guess, there will be many bad surprises. 


Fimpagebag said:


> So glad you were able to keep your appointment, Mariapia!
> 
> As for your hairdresser’s plight, I understand all too well. The sale of the home farm dragged on and on because of the lockdown. And there are still a few loose ends that have to wait until our County offices are fully staffed.


Oh no! Hopefully all loose ends come to a happy conclusion, soon!


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning . Miss 21 and I went for a morning walk. It was nice we did a mile and half around the neighborhood, it’s kind of hilly around here and it was nice to walk, talk and admire the houses.


I hear you! Just came back from my afternoon walk. It is pretty chilly at the moment, but sunny and I was soooooo eager to get out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Office day tomorrow! 
I am already debating what bag I should take. Size and weight considered MM Aphrodite would be the best choice. But, I also think about Chloe Hana or MM Theia.
Argh. Decisions! (But, good ones. )


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Office day tomorrow!
> I am already debating what bag I should take. Size and weight considered MM Aphrodite would be the best choice. But, I also think about Chloe Hana or MM Theia.
> Argh. Decisions! (But, good ones. )


Hmmmm I would like to see the Chloe.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So happy for you, Mariapia!
> Do you like the result?
> I am really curious what is happening with our real estate market around here. Guess, there will be many bad surprises.
> Yes, I love the result, Ludmilla.
> Finally, the hairdresser said the hair cut could wait.
> So next time, I hope I will have my hair dyed and cut on the same day.
> As for the real estate market .... no one is taking bets at the moment....
> 
> Just came back from my afternoon walk. It is pretty chilly at the moment, but sunny and I was soooooo eager to get out.


A long walk is absolutely indispensable after lockdown days....
I am glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> So glad you were able to keep your appointment, Mariapia!
> 
> As for your hairdresser’s plight, I understand all too well. The sale of the home farm dragged on and on because of the lockdown. And there are still a few loose ends that have to wait until our County offices are fully staffed.


At the moment there are lots of loose ends everywhere, Fim.
When your County offices reopen I am sure everything will be okay.
The buyers love your farm, they certainly have plans and nothing will deter them from buying it.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thank you whateve that is really helpful...look forward to your photos
> Am looking at having to take a month to save up for one so this would give  me a bit of time to look around....as long as I dont see any Coach


They are about the same width across. The club has a slightly longer shoulder drop but both feel equally comfortable on my shoulder. The club has a more structured and deeper base. The bottom on the day is about 4 1/2 inches deep. The club is 6 inches deep and it doesn't flatten down as much as the day does when carrying. So it fits close to your body near your shoulder but widens out at the bottom. The bottom of the bag hits just above my hipbone (I'm 5'4".) The Day hits just above the top of my thigh. 

As I said before, the club has two outside pockets, the day only has one. The day has a top zipper that only goes one direction and has an extended end so it will open wider. The club has two zippers that meet in the middle and the top curves up at the edges, while the day is straight across. There is a lot of piping on the club, which makes it more structured. The day doesn't have any piping and isn't structured at all.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> They are about the same width across. The club has a slightly longer shoulder drop but both feel equally comfortable on my shoulder. The club has a more structured and deeper base. The bottom on the day is about 4 1/2 inches deep. The club is 6 inches deep and it doesn't flatten down as much as the day does when carrying. So it fits close to your body near your shoulder but widens out at the bottom. The bottom of the bag hits just above my hipbone (I'm 5'4".) The Day hits just above the top of my thigh.
> 
> As I said before, the club has two outside pockets, the day only has one. The day has a top zipper that only goes one direction and has an extended end so it will open wider. The club has two zippers that meet in the middle and the top curves up at the edges, while the day is straight across. There is a lot of piping on the club, which makes it more structured. The day doesn't have any piping and isn't structured at all.


Thank you so much...you have no idea how much it helps me with figuring out size differences. I think I prefer  the Club.
That blue is fabulous!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thank you so much...you have no idea how much it helps me with figuring out size differences. I think I prefer  the Club.
> That blue is fabulous!


You're welcome! I love the club too but it is very hard to find it in many colors or in good condition.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> You're welcome! I love the club too but it is very hard to find it in many colors or in good condition.


yes...I have an idea its going to take a while but Im also looking at other styles just to cover my bets.
And also have to up my budget a bit more...which means a longer wait to save.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> yes...I have an idea its going to take a while but Im also looking at other styles just to cover my bets.
> And also have to up my budget a bit more...which means a longer wait to save.


I think you should be able to get a club for around $200 - $250 US. I think there was one from a Japanese seller that was down to $135 a little while back but it was in poor condition. The pictures posted by Japanese sellers usually leave a lot to the imagination. I was really lucky with my velo from an American seller- it was in great condition, a great color, and just over $200. I've been looking off and on for a club for a few years and only found one that I liked but by the time I decided to get it, the seller had taken it down and didn't respond to my messages.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hmmmm I would like to see the Chloe.


I ended up with Theia - as Hana is a tad bit too small.
Here she is in all her glory. Together with accessory of the day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A long walk is absolutely indispensable after lockdown days....
> I am glad you enjoyed it!


So so ture. I am so glad that I am at the office today. And tomorrow. 
(I never thought that this would happen - being happy about office days. )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I ended up with Theia - as Hana is a tad bit too small.
> Here she is in all her glory. Together with accessory of the day.
> View attachment 4729413


Perfect bag and lovely accessory!
I am envious....
I had a look at Etsy sellers. Some have made beautiful masks like yours but when I decided to buy two.... they said they weren't available any more....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect bag and lovely accessory!
> I am envious....
> I had a look at Etsy sellers. Some have made beautiful masks like yours but when I decided to buy two.... they said they weren't available any more....


Maybe they are going to restock?
Is someone in your neighbourhood doing masks?
Here, some are advertising them in their windows.
Also, taylors are sewing masks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe they are going to restock?
> Is someone in your neighbourhood doing masks?
> Here, some are advertising them in their windows.
> Also, taylors are sewing masks.


This morning the TV was saturated with mask infomercials. Is there no end to greed!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Maybe they are going to restock?
> Is someone in your neighbourhood doing masks?
> Here, some are advertising them in their windows.
> Also, taylors are sewing masks.


Nothing in the windows....
I have four white masks I found at the supermarket yesterday...
I wanted one like yours and I don't know anyone who can sew...
Maybe my SIL has made some. I will ask my brother...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nothing in the windows....
> I have four white masks I found at the supermarket yesterday...
> I wanted one like yours and I don't know anyone who can sew...
> Maybe my SIL has made some. I will ask my brother...


Try to google taylors in your city and phone them. I bet there is someone who is sewing masks.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> This morning the TV was saturated with mask infomercials. Is there no end to greed!


I do not have TV so I do not know, if there are commercials in my neck of the wood.
I do see commercials on the internet, though. So - there is no end to greed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nothing in the windows....
> I have four white masks I found at the supermarket yesterday...
> I wanted one like yours and I don't know anyone who can sew...
> Maybe my SIL has made some. I will ask my brother...


Are you allowed to wear those selfmade-masks (aka homefront-masks) in France? Give me a hint if you find no one who makes them!


----------



## Tomsmom

We are permitted to wear anything that covers your moth and nose, scarves, bandanas, etc...  my mom who sews is making masks and giving them away to people who don’t have any.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> We are permitted to wear anything that covers your moth and nose, scarves, bandanas, etc...  my mom who sews is making masks and giving them away to people who don’t have any.


Yes. The same here. Thank God.
My cousin (who is a tayor) has sewn over 400 masks by now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. The same here. Thank God.
> My cousin (who is a tayor) has sewn over 400 masks by now.


Oh wow!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Are you allowed to wear those selfmade-masks (aka homefront-masks) in France? Give me a hint if you find no one who makes them!


Yes, we can wear home made masks..
One of the hairdresser was wearing a very nice one yesterday.
He told me his grandmother ( who lives in the North of the country) had sewn it and sent it to him.
I am going to try to find a tailor in town. You're right, there must be a few I haven't heard of so far..


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh wow!!


Yes. 


Mariapia said:


> Yes, we can wear home made masks..
> One of the hairdresser was wearing a very nice one yesterday.
> He told me his grandmother ( who lives in the North of the country) had sewn it and sent it to him.
> I am going to try to find a tailor in town. You're right, there must be a few I haven't heard of so far..


Do this!
If you do not find any, ask your hairdresser if his grandmother can make one for you, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Facing that darn virus as stylish as possible ...
Bag and mask of the day.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Facing that darn virus as stylish as possible ...
> Bag and mask of the day.
> View attachment 4730132



Oooh. Now you’ve given me a new idea! Another way to coordinate. You are a genius!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Oooh. Now you’ve given me a new idea! Another way to coordinate. You are a genius!


 Thank you!
You have to keep yourself busy these days.  Although I have to admit that I bought coordinating masks by accident.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> You have to keep yourself busy these days.  Although I have to admit that I bought coordinating masks by accident.


You’re awesome!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You’re awesome!


Awwww. Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> You have to keep yourself busy these days.  Although I have to admit that I bought coordinating masks by accident.


Bags and accessories! Wonderful, Ludmilla!
You're a true fashionista...
And a role model for all of us here.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Bags and accessories! Wonderful, Ludmilla!
> You're a true fashionista...
> And a role model for all of us here.



European ladies are so chic. I’m sure you and Ludmilla will have some pretty combos for us!


----------



## Tomsmom

My bags arrived!!

here’s Miss Marcie, she’s more of a purple pink thank a plain pink and I love the color!



next it’s the Bal, I adore the gold hardware and it even came with the mirror!  Love!


----------



## Murphy47

The chloe is gorgeous! 
Can’t see the Bal pic tho


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Bags and accessories! Wonderful, Ludmilla!
> You're a true fashionista...
> And a role model for all of us here.


You are all way too nice! 
Thank you so much. 



Murphy47 said:


> European ladies are so chic. I’m sure you and Ludmilla will have some pretty combos for us!


Thank you!
It is fun to see how bags and masks coordinate.  
Admittedly, I try to look nice when leaving the house on these rare occasions now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> My bags arrived!!
> 
> here’s Miss Marcie, she’s more of a purple pink thank a plain pink and I love the color!
> View attachment 4730523
> 
> 
> next it’s the Bal, I adore the gold hardware and it even came with the mirror!  Love!
> View attachment 4730525


The Marcie!! 
What a pretty colour. This bag is right up my alley. 
(The Bal is pretty, too, but my heart is set on Miss Marcie. I think we can say that this is my favorite bag style.)


----------



## Narnanz

thought this was nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> thought this was nice.



Yes! I like it, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> My bags arrived!!
> 
> here’s Miss Marcie, she’s more of a purple pink thank a plain pink and I love the color!
> View attachment 4730523
> 
> 
> next it’s the Bal, I adore the gold hardware and it even came with the mirror!  Love!
> View attachment 4730525


Wow! Congrats on your new bags, Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I have just realized I haven't bought a bag since..... November....
At the time, I told you I would be waiting for Spring to purchase another one..
Well.... Shall I wait for Summer now?
As I probably saved a lot of money I think I could get myself something... how can I put it?...
I guess you know what I mean. 
Only trouble is there are no LV, Gucci , Balenciaga  or Chloé boutiques where I live ...
Ordering  on line might be very complicated unless they use the French Post.
I had a bad experience with UPS . I wasn't home when they came and I had to ask someone to drive me to a pick up place.
Oh dear, I just remember there are two consignment stores in town!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have just realized I haven't bought a bag since..... November....
> At the time, I told you I would be waiting for Spring to purchase another one..
> Well.... Shall I wait for Summer now?
> As I probably saved a lot of money I think I could get myself something... how can I put it?...
> I guess you know what I mean.
> Only trouble is there are no LV, Gucci , Balenciaga  or Chloé boutiques where I live ...
> Ordering  on line might be very complicated unless they use the French Post.
> I had a bad experience with UPS . I wasn't home when they came and I had to ask someone to drive me to a pick up place.
> Oh dear, I just remember there are two consignment stores in town!


O.M.G!!!  Wow since November is amazing strength!!  I want to know what the consignment stores have


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have just realized I haven't bought a bag since..... November....
> At the time, I told you I would be waiting for Spring to purchase another one..
> Well.... Shall I wait for Summer now?
> As I probably saved a lot of money I think I could get myself something... how can I put it?...
> I guess you know what I mean.
> Only trouble is there are no LV, Gucci , Balenciaga  or Chloé boutiques where I live ...
> Ordering  on line might be very complicated unless they use the French Post.
> I had a bad experience with UPS . I wasn't home when they came and I had to ask someone to drive me to a pick up place.
> Oh dear, I just remember there are two consignment stores in town!





Tomsmom said:


> O.M.G!!!  Wow since November is amazing strength!!  I want to know what the consignment stores have


I agree with Tomsmom!
This is amazing strength. And yes, I also want to know more about the consignment stores. 
I really want to buy something new. There is some extra money coming in from side job projects ... so ...
Not sure what I really want, though. I want another Theia. Probably in a burgundy colour. But, Tomsmom‘s Marcie made me think that I need a Marcie in another colour.  On the other hand this pandemic does kill my bag greed a bit.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have just realized I haven't bought a bag since..... November....
> At the time, I told you I would be waiting for Spring to purchase another one..
> Well.... Shall I wait for Summer now?
> As I probably saved a lot of money I think I could get myself something... how can I put it?...
> I guess you know what I mean.
> Only trouble is there are no LV, Gucci , Balenciaga  or Chloé boutiques where I live ...
> Ordering  on line might be very complicated unless they use the French Post.
> I had a bad experience with UPS . I wasn't home when they came and I had to ask someone to drive me to a pick up place.
> Oh dear, I just remember there are two consignment stores in town!



You are very strong! 
I remember the UPS saga. Boo on that. 
Can’t wait to see what you find at the consignment store!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks to the virus I stopped to be anxious about ruining bags. So, I took one of my favorite, but also neglected bags out.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks to the virus I stopped to be anxious about ruining bags. So, I took one of my favorite, but also neglected bags out.
> View attachment 4731855


Love that bag. I sold mine as I found it heavy. But I still adore it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I’m the only one up here, dh went off to work. All dressed up and no place to go lol!  Debating on changing out of my LP and into something else even though I’m not going far or to many places.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I’m the only one up here, dh went off to work. All dressed up and no place to go lol!  Debating on changing out of my LP and into something else even though I’m not going far or to many places.



Sounds good. I want to change out of LP also. Haven’t decided which one yet. May organize closet now that Goodwill is open.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks to the virus I stopped to be anxious about ruining bags. So, I took one of my favorite, but also neglected bags out.
> View attachment 4731855


I love that bag!    I owned one just like it a couple of years ago, but sadly it was too heavy for me.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I’m the only one up here, dh went off to work. All dressed up and no place to go lol!  Debating on changing out of my LP and into something else even though I’m not going far or to many places.


Good for you.  I still change bags daily and put it here on the kitchen table so I can enjoy looking at it.  I am getting ready to find a new one for today.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> O.M.G!!!  Wow since November is amazing strength!!  I want to know what the consignment stores have



No strength at all, Tomsmom. Let's say, I had no choice...



Ludmilla said:


> I agree with Tomsmom!
> This is amazing strength. And yes, I also want to know more about the consignment stores.
> I really want to buy something new. There is some extra money coming in from side job projects ... so ...
> Not sure what I really want, though. I want another Theia. Probably in a burgundy colour. But, Tomsmom‘s Marcie made me think that I need a Marcie in another colour.  On the other hand this pandemic does kill my bag greed a bit.



Same here, Ludmilla.  Just as if if I had decided to go into rehab..



Murphy47 said:


> You are very strong!
> I remember the UPS saga. Boo on that.
> Can’t wait to see what you find at the consignment store!



So far, I haven't seen any " new" bags in their windows....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks to the virus I stopped to be anxious about ruining bags. So, I took one of my favorite, but also neglected bags out.
> View attachment 4731855


Gorgeous !


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Good for you.  I still change bags daily and put it here on the kitchen table so I can enjoy looking at it.  I am getting ready to find a new one for today.
> View attachment 4732001


That is one nice looking red!


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Sounds good. I want to change out of LP also. Haven’t decided which one yet. May organize closet now that Goodwill is open.


Omg I’m so so envious that your thrift store is open.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love that bag. I sold mine as I found it heavy. But I still adore it.


It is heavy, but I cannot under no circumstances part with it as it was a gift from a very dear friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I love that bag!    I owned one just like it a couple of years ago, but sadly it was too heavy for me.


Yes. Unfortunately it is heavy.  But the leather is to die for.
Btw. do you own a MM vachetta bag?


southernbelle43 said:


> Good for you.  I still change bags daily and put it here on the kitchen table so I can enjoy looking at it.  I am getting ready to find a new one for today.
> View attachment 4732001


Beautiful! Miss M?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous !


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Unfortunately it is heavy.  But the leather is to die for.
> Btw. do you own a MM vachetta bag?
> 
> Beautiful! Miss M?


Yes and I have one vacchetta bag, the Juliet midi, and a blue vacchetta Zhoe on order.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My bags arrived!!
> 
> here’s Miss Marcie, she’s more of a purple pink thank a plain pink and I love the color!
> View attachment 4730523
> 
> 
> next it’s the Bal, I adore the gold hardware and it even came with the mirror!  Love!
> View attachment 4730525



They’re gorgeous, Tomsmom! Congrats!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks to the virus I stopped to be anxious about ruining bags. So, I took one of my favorite, but also neglected bags out.
> View attachment 4731855



Great to see your Dooney, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Good for you.  I still change bags daily and put it here on the kitchen table so I can enjoy looking at it.  I am getting ready to find a new one for today.
> View attachment 4732001



That red is to die for, Southernbelle! An absolute stunner!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Omg I’m so so envious that your thrift store is open.



Sadly, folks from other counties have flooded in and there’s a long wait. Luckily I don’t have young kids who need clothes.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Yes and I have one vacchetta bag, the Juliet midi, and a blue vacchetta Zhoe on order.


How do you like the leather? I‘ve been eyeing it for ages now?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great to see your Dooney, Ludmilla!


Thank you!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Sadly, folks from other counties have flooded in and there’s a long wait. Luckily I don’t have young kids who need clothes.


Boo on that. But, I do see the need for clothes for kids!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> How do you like the leather? I‘ve been eyeing it for ages now?


I think I coined the term the queen of leather several years ago. I think it is perfection.  It just looks better every day and every year.  On a larger bag it will be heavy though.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Boo on that. But, I do see the need for clothes for kids!



The few stores that seek kids clothes around here are out of most things. 
Be glad when things open a little on Monday as Hubbie needs work shoes.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I think I coined the term the queen of leather several years ago. I think it is perfection.  It just looks better every day and every year.  On a larger bag it will be heavy though.


Yes, the weight is exactly my fear. I am entertaining the idea of an Aphrodite, but I think it will be too heavy in vachetta leather.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The few stores that seek kids clothes around here are out of most things.
> Be glad when things open a little on Monday as Hubbie needs work shoes.


It is so nice to see things opening again. This gives you a certain sense of normal life.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, the weight is exactly my fear. I am entertaining the idea of an Aphrodite, but I think it will be too heavy in vachetta leather.


It would have some heft to it in that size.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> It would have some heft to it in that size.


Yes, I think so. 
I love your „queen of leathers“ label for vachetta.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sunny Sunday morning to all.  
The few remaining loose ends have been addressed and the sale of the home farm is complete. 

It’s been a far more complicated process given the existing restrictions still in place in our County. 

But, on a minuscule yet hopeful note, phones and purses are now allowed in grocery stores etc. A small thing, but one that warms my bag loving soul to no end!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Sunny Sunday morning to all.
> The few remaining loose ends have been addressed and the sale of the home farm is complete.
> 
> It’s been a far more complicated process given the existing restrictions still in place in our County.
> 
> But, on a minuscule yet hopeful note, phones and purses are now allowed in grocery stores etc. A small thing, but one that warms my bag loving soul to no end!


Sunny Sunday, Fim!
I am glad that the farm transaction is finally over.  We need to celebrate this ( and the reappearance of bags in grocery stores) at the Happy Mackerel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Sunny Sunday morning to all.
> The few remaining loose ends have been addressed and the sale of the home farm is complete.
> 
> It’s been a far more complicated process given the existing restrictions still in place in our County.
> 
> But, on a minuscule yet hopeful note, phones and purses are now allowed in grocery stores etc. A small thing, but one that warms my bag loving soul to no end!


Wonderful news Fim!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sunny Sunday, Fim!
> I am glad that the farm transaction is finally over.  We need to celebrate this ( and the reappearance of bags in grocery stores) at the Happy Mackerel.



Excellent idea, Ludmilla!  Count me in!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Wonderful news Fim!!  Congratulations!


 Thank you, Tomsmom. I’ve tried not to let the stress get to me, but there have been moments....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom. I’ve tried not to let the stress get to me, but there have been moments....


I’ve been on the end of a stressful closing it’s terrible, you’ve been very gracious.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Sunny Sunday morning to all.
> The few remaining loose ends have been addressed and the sale of the home farm is complete.
> 
> It’s been a far more complicated process given the existing restrictions still in place in our County.
> 
> But, on a minuscule yet hopeful note, phones and purses are now allowed in grocery stores etc. A small thing, but one that warms my bag loving soul to no end!



Congrats on the finalization of the sale! 
Even better is the ability to carry one your awesome bags! Yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
As my laptop quitted working at my flat (probably thanks to some windows update) I am at the office today.
And one of my favorite bags is with me.
First of all - because I missed carrying it. It was at the country house for several weeks. Secondly, its leather is similar to MM vachetta (I think) and I want to test weight (as I want to order a bag in the foreseeable future). 
Tuscany leather Ilena with mask of the day.


(Mask done by my cousin.)
Have a nice day, all.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sunny Sunday morning to all.
> The few remaining loose ends have been addressed and the sale of the home farm is complete.
> 
> It’s been a far more complicated process given the existing restrictions still in place in our County.
> 
> But, on a minuscule yet hopeful note, phones and purses are now allowed in grocery stores etc. A small thing, but one that warms my bag loving soul to no end!


Yeah!
Congratulations, Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> As my laptop quitted working at my flat (probably thanks to some windows update) I am at the office today.
> And one of my favorite bags is with me.
> First of all - because I missed carrying it. It was at the country house for several weeks. Secondly, its leather is similar to MM vachetta (I think) and I want to test weight (as I want to order a bag in the foreseeable future).
> Tuscany leather Ilena with mask of the day.
> View attachment 4733260
> 
> (Mask done by my cousin.)
> Have a nice day, all.


Fantastic, Ludmilla!
Finally, after looking for bags, I think we will be looking for lovely masks now..
It might help us stay away from new bag purchases....
What do you all think?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> As my laptop quitted working at my flat (probably thanks to some windows update) I am at the office today.
> And one of my favorite bags is with me.
> First of all - because I missed carrying it. It was at the country house for several weeks. Secondly, its leather is similar to MM vachetta (I think) and I want to test weight (as I want to order a bag in the foreseeable future).
> Tuscany leather Ilena with mask of the day.
> View attachment 4733260
> 
> (Mask done by my cousin.)
> Have a nice day, all.



Love love love your Ilena, Ludmilla! 
And your mask has so much personality. Great job by your cousin.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fantastic, Ludmilla!
> Finally, after looking for bags, I think we will be looking for lovely masks now..
> It might help us stay away from new bag purchases....
> What do you all think?


Hehe. To be honest - I am very much plotting my next bag purchase. Trying to hold off for a while, though. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Love love love your Ilena, Ludmilla!
> And your mask has so much personality. Great job by your cousin.


Thank you! Ilena is one of my favorites. One of the best purchases I have ever made. 
And thanks for the mask love! My cousin knows me well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> As my laptop quitted working at my flat (probably thanks to some windows update) I am at the office today.
> And one of my favorite bags is with me.
> First of all - because I missed carrying it. It was at the country house for several weeks. Secondly, its leather is similar to MM vachetta (I think) and I want to test weight (as I want to order a bag in the foreseeable future).
> Tuscany leather Ilena with mask of the day.
> View attachment 4733260
> 
> (Mask done by my cousin.)
> Have a nice day, all.


Gorgeous bag and I love the mask combo!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good evening!
How is everyone doing?


----------



## Tomsmom

How are you?  I’m so happy I passed my physical assessment class!!  I had to do a head to toe exam of an adult (miss 21) on video and then analyze my normal findings.  Good times ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> How are you?  I’m so happy I passed my physical assessment class!!  I had to do a head to toe exam of an adult (miss 21) on video and then analyze my normal findings.  Good times ...



Way to go, Tomsmom! ​


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good evening!
> How is everyone doing?



Doing okay, Ludmilla. Had a mini epiphany realizing that my day to day life isn’t going to change all that much once the restrictions are lifted. I won’t be going back to work, and there’s really no reason for me to be out and about everyday. But it will be nice to eventually get my hair cut and browse my favorite shops.
So it really is all good.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Doing okay, Ludmilla. Had a mini epiphany realizing that my day to day life isn’t going to change all that much once the restrictions are lifted. I won’t be going back to work, and there’s really no reason for me to be out and about everyday. But it will be nice to eventually get my hair cut and browse my favorite shops.
> So it really is all good.



Mine won’t either. I have missed my regular haunts. Plus there’s to damn many people at the grocery store doing nothing but being in the way. 
Looking forward to other folks going back to work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> How are you?  I’m so happy I passed my physical assessment class!!  I had to do a head to toe exam of an adult (miss 21) on video and then analyze my normal findings.  Good times ...


Yay! Those are excellent news. Very happy for you! 
How is work for you these days? Still at the old assignment?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Doing okay, Ludmilla. Had a mini epiphany realizing that my day to day life isn’t going to change all that much once the restrictions are lifted. I won’t be going back to work, and there’s really no reason for me to be out and about everyday. But it will be nice to eventually get my hair cut and browse my favorite shops.
> So it really is all good.


This is good!
Do you have any plans for your after work life? Do you want to put up some new hobbies?
(I had the same epiphany a while ago. As soon as this pandemic is over I really need to change my lifestyle.  I am way too much of an hermit.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Mine won’t either. I have missed my regular haunts. Plus there’s to damn many people at the grocery store doing nothing but being in the way.
> *Looking forward to other folks going back to work.*



This made me laugh. 
Way too many people have way too much energy at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

greetings from the office!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> This made me laugh.
> Way too many people have way too much energy at the moment.



Yup. And with so few places they congregate at the few which are open.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4735036
> 
> greetings from the office!



Great color combo!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! Those are excellent news. Very happy for you!
> How is work for you these days? Still at the old assignment?


Oh my gosh no...I’ve been home calling parents and checking in with how my students are. Some parents aren’t having an easy time with the virtual learning. My students are medically fragile and special education. They aren’t able to grasp the virtual learning. It’s not right and the parents feel ignored.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> How are you?  I’m so happy I passed my physical assessment class!!  I had to do a head to toe exam of an adult (miss 21) on video and then analyze my normal findings.  Good times ...


Congrats!  That is an accomplishment.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my gosh no...I’ve been home calling parents and checking in with how my students are. Some parents aren’t having an easy time with the virtual learning. My students are medically fragile and special education. They aren’t able to grasp the virtual learning. It’s not right and the parents feel ignored.



That sounds really challenging. I’m sorry to hear this. It’s wonderful they have you to help!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my gosh no...I’ve been home calling parents and checking in with how my students are. Some parents aren’t having an easy time with the virtual learning. My students are medically fragile and special education. They aren’t able to grasp the virtual learning. It’s not right and the parents feel ignored.


Ugh. This does not sound too promising. Hopefully, the situation improves soon!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. This does not sound too promising. Hopefully, the situation improves soon!


I really hope so too, thank you. While I’m home I can still be assigned to a city nursing home. Hopefully they will think up a better assignment


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> That sounds really challenging. I’m sorry to hear this. It’s wonderful they have you to help!


Awwww thank you !  I mostly listen, I really like most of my parents.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4735036
> 
> greetings from the office!



Great combo! But then, as you well know, everything goes with brown!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I really hope so too, thank you. While I’m home I can still be assigned to a city nursing home. Hopefully they will think up a better assignment


I‘ll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great combo! But then, as you well know, everything goes with brown!


Thank you!
And as this is an especially pretty brown it is so versatile.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Would you believe I spent the better part of yesterday believing it was Thursday??  OMG... it wasn’t until dinner did I say something about the next day being Friday did my girls correct me, and they had a good laugh


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Would you believe I spent the better part of yesterday believing it was Thursday??  OMG... it wasn’t until dinner did I say something about the next day being Friday did my girls correct me, and they had a good laugh



The big surprise is more of us haven’t done it more frequently. My local news starts with “Today is Wednesday”.


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks to this pandemic I have completely lost track of time. Most part of the day I do not know what day it is. 
Having ever changing office days does not help, either.

Does anyone have somekind of weekend plans? I am working on my side projects trying to get some bag money in.


----------



## Mariapia

I can see that everyone is doing fine.
Here, we are all waiting for the restaurants and cafés to reopen... Probably on June 2nd.  
The weather is glorious, everybody is in summer clothes and looks happy.
We have to wear masks on trains and buses and in most shops.
People are careful . It seems ( knock on wood) that the epidemic isn't as violent as it used to be but we have to remain cautious..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can see that everyone is doing fine.
> Here, we are all waiting for the restaurants and cafés to reopen... Probably on June 2nd.
> The weather is glorious, everybody is in summer clothes and looks happy.
> We have to wear masks on trains and buses and in most shops.
> People are careful . It seems ( knock on wood) that the epidemic isn't as violent as it used to be but we have to remain cautious..



So happy for you, Mariapia! I long for the day when restrictions ease where I live. But someday, perhaps next month....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can see that everyone is doing fine.
> Here, we are all waiting for the restaurants and cafés to reopen... Probably on June 2nd.
> The weather is glorious, everybody is in summer clothes and looks happy.
> We have to wear masks on trains and buses and in most shops.
> People are careful . It seems ( knock on wood) that the epidemic isn't as violent as it used to be but we have to remain cautious..





Fimpagebag said:


> So happy for you, Mariapia! I long for the day when restrictions ease where I live. But someday, perhaps next month....


Keeping my fingers crossed for you both.
Restaurants were allowed to open their gardens this week. On Monday they are allowed to reopen indoors, too. I think I will go the take out route in the canteen, though. I rather eat in my office.


----------



## Ludmilla

And on a bag related note - someone has just written a mail to Italy.  Trying to figure out what to get. I am still scared that recession will hit us hard and I would like to support MM before this happens.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I hope you’re able to get the bag you want Ludmilla!  

I’m off to grocery shop with miss 21.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I hope you’re able to get the bag you want Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m off to grocery shop with miss 21.


Grocery shopping! The small pleasures of life these days. 
Have fun.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Grocery shopping! The small pleasures of life these days.
> Have fun.


We did have fun lol!  Changed into my new to me Bal !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> We did have fun lol!  Changed into my new to me Bal !


How did you like carrying the Bal?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> How did you like carrying the Bal?


Loved it!  After not really carrying a bag the past 2 months it felt really good to carry a pretty bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Loved it!  After not really carrying a bag the past 2 months it felt really good to carry a pretty bag.


Ha! Totally believe this!


----------



## Murphy47

I hear that! Yay on sunny weather! Glad to hear you will be able to get out and about M and L! 
Fim, goodness. You are in a really hard hit area. Fingers crossed for easing of restriction for you! 
T, love to see some mods shoes of that new Bal in action. 
I traded in the red nylon DB for this gem and I love it! I may need to get it in other fabrics. It has a perfect little pocket for masks! So convenient.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I hear that! Yay on sunny weather! Glad to hear you will be able to get out and about M and L!
> Fim, goodness. You are in a really hard hit area. Fingers crossed for easing of restriction for you!
> T, love to see some mods shoes of that new Bal in action.
> I traded in the red nylon DB for this gem and I love it! I may need to get it in other fabrics. It has a perfect little pocket for masks! So convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737440


Lovely! D&Bs are so pretty!
How is the situation in your area? Are they lifting restrictions?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I hear that! Yay on sunny weather! Glad to hear you will be able to get out and about M and L!
> Fim, goodness. You are in a really hard hit area. Fingers crossed for easing of restriction for you!
> T, love to see some mods shoes of that new Bal in action.
> I traded in the red nylon DB for this gem and I love it! I may need to get it in other fabrics. It has a perfect little pocket for masks! So convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737440


Love this style!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this style!


I second Murphy on seeing a mod shot with you and the lovely Bal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I second Murphy on seeing a mod shot with you and the lovely Bal.


Let me see when my girls come home


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok here I am with the Bal, that’s my Riley next to me, can’t do anything around here without a pet getting into it with you.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here I am with the Bal, that’s my Riley next to me, can’t do anything around here without a pet getting into it with you.
> 
> View attachment 4737607


looking fabulous...oh that bals colour is  such a lovely subtle colour...enjoy.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! D&Bs are so pretty!
> How is the situation in your area? Are they lifting restrictions?



Yes. They started relaxing them 2 weeks ago. Many stores are still closed tho and most restaurants without an outdoor patio are remaining closed.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here I am with the Bal, that’s my Riley next to me, can’t do anything around here without a pet getting into it with you.
> 
> View attachment 4737607



Love that color!


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> looking fabulous...oh that bals colour is  such a lovely subtle colour...enjoy.



Our dogs could be related


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Our dogs could be related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737697


Awwww!!  Our Riley is a rescue, half lab half golden retriever.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Awwww!!  Our Riley is a rescue, half lab half golden retriever.



Bella is part lab part Carolina dog.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here I am with the Bal, that’s my Riley next to me, can’t do anything around here without a pet getting into it with you.
> 
> View attachment 4737607


Beautiful bag.  Beautiful Riley!


----------



## whateve

Murphy47 said:


> Our dogs could be related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737697


Poor baby doesn't have enough toys!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here I am with the Bal, that’s my Riley next to me, can’t do anything around here without a pet getting into it with you.
> 
> View attachment 4737607


You look very happy together with your Bal (and Riley )! Bal has such a lovely spring colour. Perfect for this time of the year!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yes. They started relaxing them 2 weeks ago. Many stores are still closed tho and most restaurants without an outdoor patio are remaining closed.


Same here. Restaurants without outdoor patio are opening on Monday. But, with less tables than normally and all kinds of rules.

Bella is a pretty girl!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> And on a bag related note - someone has just written a mail to Italy.  Trying to figure out what to get. I am still scared that recession will hit us hard and I would like to support MM before this happens.


Great, Ludmilla! 
I have made the same decision. 
I have a shopping list too. I don't really need new clothes or shoes but I want to suppport my local boutique owners and our economy.
No bags in sight as you know. In the shop windows there are lots of faux leather bags everywhere ...
The only shop that sold leather  bags has closed...


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I hear that! Yay on sunny weather! Glad to hear you will be able to get out and about M and L!
> Fim, goodness. You are in a really hard hit area. Fingers crossed for easing of restriction for you!
> T, love to see some mods shoes of that new Bal in action.
> I traded in the red nylon DB for this gem and I love it! I may need to get it in other fabrics. It has a perfect little pocket for masks! So convenient.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737440


I love it, Murphy!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here I am with the Bal, that’s my Riley next to me, can’t do anything around here without a pet getting into it with you.
> 
> View attachment 4737607


Lovely Bal and adorable Riley



Murphy47 said:


> Our dogs could be related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4737697


The ladies  on the Island have wonderful gentle dogs..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok here I am with the Bal, that’s my Riley next to me, can’t do anything around here without a pet getting into it with you.
> 
> View attachment 4737607



Beyond fabulous, Tomsmom!  Great bag and lovely lady!  
And friend....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Bella is part lab part Carolina dog.



Murphy, I recognized the Carolina dog in Bella immediately. My DD and her husband have a rescue Carolina dog, aka my grand dog, Sully...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday to all my fellow Islanders!  

When our Island was first established, my hope was that it would become just what you all have made it. A wonderful purse loving non judgmental refuge where we could all share our triumphs and tribulations with the sane secure knowledge that anything we had to say would be met with humor, compassion, and fellowship.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday to all my fellow Islanders!
> 
> When our Island was first established, my hope was that it would become just what you all have made it. A wonderful purse loving non judgmental refuge where we could all share our triumphs and tribulations with the sane secure knowledge that anything we had to say would be met with humor, compassion, and fellowship.


Happy Saturday!  I love our island!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great, Ludmilla!
> I have made the same decision.
> I have a shopping list too. I don't really need new clothes or shoes but I want to suppport my local boutique owners and our economy.
> No bags in sight as you know. In the shop windows there are lots of faux leather bags everywhere ...
> The only shop that sold leather  bags has closed...


Yes, I try to support the local stores, too. First thing what I did as soon as they reopened: I visited the bookstore and the wool store.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Murphy, I recognized the Carolina dog in Bella immediately. My DD and her husband have a rescue Carolina dog, aka my grand dog, Sully...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738070


Those dogs are pretty! I think the breed does not exist over here.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday to all my fellow Islanders!
> 
> When our Island was first established, my hope was that it would become just what you all have made it. A wonderful purse loving non judgmental refuge where we could all share our triumphs and tribulations with the sane secure knowledge that anything we had to say would be met with humor, compassion, and fellowship.


Happy Saturday, Fim!
Yes, the island that you created is a wonderful place. I think it turns 5 years this October.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Monday’s Child Nursery Rhyme*
_Monday’s child is fair of face_
_Tuesday’s child is full of grace_
_Wednesday’s child is full of woe_
_Thursday’s child has far to go_
_Friday’s child is loving and giving_
_Saturday’s child works hard for his living_
_And the child that is born on the Sabbath day_
_Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.
_
Good morning, fellow Islanders! 
I don’t know how many of you are familiar with the above mentioned nursery rhyme. But with a few tweaks I think it can be adapted to our bags. 

So...any ideas for “Monday’s bag” ?  









_
_


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, Fim!
> Yes, the island that you created is a wonderful place. I think it turns 5 years this October.


6 years Ludmilla on October 26th....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday to all my fellow Islanders!
> 
> When our Island was first established, my hope was that it would become just what you all have made it. A wonderful purse loving non judgmental refuge where we could all share our triumphs and tribulations with the sane secure knowledge that anything we had to say would be met with humor, compassion, and fellowship.


We all love the island you established, Fim.
Thank you for this happy place.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> We all love the island you established, Fim.
> Thank you for this happy place.



And we’re so happy your back!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> 6 years Ludmilla on October 26th....


Good grief! Time flies so fast!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Monday’s Child Nursery Rhyme*
> _Monday’s child is fair of face
> Tuesday’s child is full of grace
> Wednesday’s child is full of woe
> Thursday’s child has far to go
> Friday’s child is loving and giving
> Saturday’s child works hard for his living
> And the child that is born on the Sabbath day
> Is bonny and blithe, and good and gay.
> _
> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> I don’t know how many of you are familiar with the above mentioned nursery rhyme. But with a few tweaks I think it can be adapted to our bags.
> 
> So...any ideas for “Monday’s bag” ?


I know that rhyme! My Monday‘s bags are my Marcies.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Murphy, I recognized the Carolina dog in Bella immediately. My DD and her husband have a rescue Carolina dog, aka my grand dog, Sully...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4738070


Really sweet face.


----------



## Ludmilla

Although I have written that my Marcies are Monday bags I took Aphrodite to the office.
Also wore my H scarf for the first time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Love everything about your Aphrodite, Ludmilla. The leather and color are truly befitting a goddess. 
And your scarf is beyond fabulous.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, all. For my Monday bag, I think I’ll choose my Patricia Nash Antique Rose Otavia. She makes me smile whenever I wear her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Although I have written that my Marcies are Monday bags I took Aphrodite to the office.
> Also wore my H scarf for the first time.
> View attachment 4739348
> 
> View attachment 4739349


Beautiful scarf and bag combo!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all. For my Monday bag, I think I’ll choose my Patricia Nash Antique Rose Otavia. She makes me smile whenever I wear her.
> 
> View attachment 4739440


The roses on the bag are so so pretty, great choice Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Today Memorial Day is being observed in my country. There won’t be any parades or graveside gatherings. But what there will be is memories.   Many years ago when I was a senior in high school, I was chosen to recite the Gettysburg Address at our town’s of Memorial Day graveside observances. And even back then it occurred to me how there are honored dead on both sides of any war. And so (given our international community here on our Island) it is a day to honor those who gave their lives not in vain, but for those they loved.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Although I have written that my Marcies are Monday bags I took Aphrodite to the office.
> Also wore my H scarf for the first time.
> View attachment 4739348
> 
> View attachment 4739349


Wow!
But.... how come your gorgeous Hermès scarf stayed in its orange  box for so long?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all. For my Monday bag, I think I’ll choose my Patricia Nash Antique Rose Otavia. She makes me smile whenever I wear her.
> 
> View attachment 4739440


Great Ottavia, Fim! 
And your words about Memorial Day are very true


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love everything about your Aphrodite, Ludmilla. The leather and color are truly befitting a goddess.
> And your scarf is beyond fabulous.


Thank you for your lovely compliment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all. For my Monday bag, I think I’ll choose my Patricia Nash Antique Rose Otavia. She makes me smile whenever I wear her.
> 
> View attachment 4739440


Pretty! I love such happy bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful scarf and bag combo!!


Thank you!


Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> But.... how come your gorgeous Hermès scarf stayed in its orange  box for so long?


Because I feared I might damage it - and because weather went from winter cold directly to summer heat last year.
Thanks to covid I throw caution to the wind regarding my nice/expensive stuff. And we have a cooler spring.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia - did you manage to get some of those masks from a tailor btw?


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all. For my Monday bag, I think I’ll choose my Patricia Nash Antique Rose Otavia. She makes me smile whenever I wear her.
> 
> View attachment 4739440



Love that print! And the tassels.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia - did you manage to get some of those masks from a tailor btw?


Yes, Ludmilla! 
Totally by chance....
I was talking with a friend when a lady got out of her house, telling us she heard us speak  and wondered if one of us was the woman she was waiting for.
She told us that she was making masks and  that a lady from the townhall was  supposed to bring her cotton ...
I asked her if she was selling masks.
She said she could give us one if we were interested. I left with two white masks!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla!
> Totally by chance....
> I was talking with a friend when a lady got out of her house, telling us she heard us speak  and wondered if one of us was the woman she was waiting for.
> She told us that she was making masks and  that a lady from the townhall was  supposed to bring her cotton ...
> I asked her if she was selling masks.
> She said she could give us one if we were interested. I left with two white masks!


How very cool! I love things like that. Lucky girl.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> How very cool! I love things like that. Lucky girl.


I also love this kind of unexpected meetings!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I also love this kind of unexpected meetings!


They are salt and pepper of life.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have decided that home office has officially ended.
Bag companion today. Massaccesi Theia.


And something that I found today.


I am the type on the right side.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have decided that home office has officially ended.
> Bag companion today. Massaccesi Theia.
> View attachment 4740197
> 
> And something that I found today.
> View attachment 4740198
> 
> I am the type on the right side.



Love your Theia, Ludmilla. And your indomitable attitude.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday morning, Islanders. 

Sticking with what I started, Tuesday’s bag “is full of grace”

For me it’s my Dooney Ariel. It’s the bag I wore to our daughter’s wedding and never fails to remind me of those most happy memories.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Theia, Ludmilla. And your indomitable attitude.


Thank you! I had to look up „indomitable“ as I have never seen that word before. Have to say I like its meaning. 
I am very envious of your D&B bag! Wish they were sold around here, too. Also, bags with happy memories are the best.


----------



## Joule

@Fimpagebag, this is the best I could come up with before coffee:

Monday's bag's a Holy Grail
Tuesday, it's stuck in the mail.
Wednesday: still has far to go
Thursday's post is just too slow.
Friday: may have better luck...
...I was wrong. It's on the truck.
Sunday I am filled with sorrow - 
Mail won't come until tomorrow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Joule said:


> @Fimpagebag, this is the best I could come up with before coffee:
> 
> Monday's bag's a Holy Grail
> Tuesday, it's stuck in the mail.
> Wednesday: it has far to go
> Thursday's post is just too slow.
> Friday: may have better luck...
> ...I was wrong. It's on the truck.
> Sunday I am filled with sorrow -
> Mail won't come until tomorrow.



Joule, I love it! You’ve perfectly captured the angst we all experience while waiting for a much anticipated bag to be delivered.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday morning, Islanders.
> 
> Sticking with what I started, Tuesday’s bag “is full of grace”
> 
> For me it’s my Dooney Ariel. It’s the bag I wore to our daughter’s wedding and never fails to remind me of those most happy memories.
> 
> View attachment 4740209


Lovely, Fim!
It looks like one of my Jean-Louis Fernandez.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4740371
> 
> Lovely, Fim!
> It looks like one of my Jean-Louis Fernandez.



Love your Jean-Louis, Mariapia. It’s that perfect blend of structure and smoosh.


----------



## Joule

Aha! You weren't asking to tweak the "Monday's Child" verse itself, you were acting it out with bags. Sorry about that; I misunderstood. 

And here I was, thinking that I was bravely supplying the community during a shortage of stupid poetry. 

Can you tell I need more coffee?


----------



## southernbelle43

Joule said:


> @Fimpagebag, this is the best I could come up with before coffee:
> 
> Monday's bag's a Holy Grail
> Tuesday, it's stuck in the mail.
> Wednesday: still has far to go
> Thursday's post is just too slow.
> Friday: may have better luck...
> ...I was wrong. It's on the truck.
> Sunday I am filled with sorrow -
> Mail won't come until tomorrow.


well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Joule said:


> Aha! You weren't asking to tweak the "Monday's Child" verse itself, you were acting it out with bags. Sorry about that; I misunderstood.
> 
> And here I was, thinking that I was bravely supplying the community during a shortage of stupid poetry.
> 
> Can you tell I need more coffee?



Joule, your “tweak” was exactly what I’d envisioned. 

But for the life of me, I couldn’t come up with anything. 

So I’m delighted that you came up with our Island’s very own “Monday’s Child.”

And I’m equally happy with the “bag a day”posts we’re getting. Here on our Island *all *creative contributions are gratefully accepted. And I hope you’ll continue to add yours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Joule said:


> @Fimpagebag, this is the best I could come up with before coffee:
> 
> Monday's bag's a Holy Grail
> Tuesday, it's stuck in the mail.
> Wednesday: still has far to go
> Thursday's post is just too slow.
> Friday: may have better luck...
> ...I was wrong. It's on the truck.
> Sunday I am filled with sorrow -
> Mail won't come until tomorrow.


This is just great!
We love stuff like that on our island.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4740371
> 
> Lovely, Fim!
> It looks like one of my Jean-Louis Fernandez.


Very pretty bag?
You need to take it out, soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Wednesday‘s bag is the same like Tuesday‘s. Still in my Theia.


I have to change in my large Marcie. In the house opposite of my office lives a woman who wears a large black Marcie. I see her every day and she makes me longing for my own „Marzilla“.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Islanders! 
According to the original nursery rhyme, Wednesday’s child is full of woe. 

Which made me think of the obvious. When attending a funeral, my bag has to be understated yet practical. 

It must possess hidden depths. I have been known to carry copious quantities of tissues, an umbrella, hard candy, a snort of booze, and a sock puppet.  (trust me, there have been situations when that puppet has preserved the dignity of the occasion). 

And I have no better bag equal to the task than my Patricia Nash Black Luzille.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders!
> According to the original nursery rhyme, Wednesday’s child is full of woe.
> 
> Which made me think of the obvious. When attending a funeral, my bag has to be understated yet practical.
> 
> It must possess hidden depths. I have been known to carry copious quantities of tissues, an umbrella, hard candy, a snort of booze, and a sock puppet.  (trust me, there have been situations when that puppet has preserved the dignity of the occasion).
> 
> And I have no better bag equal to the task than my Patricia Nash Black Luzille.
> 
> View attachment 4741216


You are full of resources, Fim!
I like esp. the sock puppet part.


----------



## Joule

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders!
> According to the original nursery rhyme, Wednesday’s child is full of woe.
> 
> Which made me think of the obvious. When attending a funeral, my bag has to be understated yet practical.
> 
> It must possess hidden depths. I have been known to carry copious quantities of tissues, an umbrella, hard candy, a snort of booze, and a sock puppet.  (trust me, there have been situations when that puppet has preserved the dignity of the occasion).
> 
> And I have no better bag equal to the task than my Patricia Nash Black Luzille.
> 
> View attachment 4741216


I think the sock puppet makes your bag full of "wow" rather than "woe". 

...and I kind of want to see a show.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are full of resources, Fim!
> I like esp. the sock puppet part.





Joule said:


> I think the sock puppet makes your bag full of "wow" rather than "woe".
> 
> ...and I kind of want to see a show.



The sock puppet is rudimentary at best. It’s been used to quiet more than one restless child in its time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The sock puppet is rudimentary at best. It’s been used to quiet more than one restless child in its time.


I just imagine Greeny in the midst of black dressed people.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The sock puppet is rudimentary at best. It’s been used to quiet more than one restless child in its time.


Your sock puppet is irresistible, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good Morning!
Greetings from the underground station.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning!
> Greetings from the underground station.
> View attachment 4741913


Good morning, Ludmilla!
Is this one of your lovely Picard bags?
This morning, I have decided to take out one of my Longchamp.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4741946
> 
> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> Is this one of your lovely Picard bags?
> This morning, I have decided to take out one of my Longchamp.


No, it is my mauve wine Bree bag. 
You are carrying the most perfect happy bag for these times.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning!
> Greetings from the underground station.
> View attachment 4741913



Ludmilla, I love your Bree. And it (and your pic) are perfect for “Thursday’s Child” who has “far to go.” Well done!  



Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4741946
> 
> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> Is this one of your lovely Picard bags?
> This morning, I have decided to take out one of my Longchamp.



I agree with Ludmilla. Such a happy bag, Mariapia. It brightens my day just to look at it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

While the feed store isn’t truly that far to go, my Thursday’s child bag is my Patricia Nash Map Otavia Bucket bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Love all the choices!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love all the choices!!


Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, I love your Bree. And it (and your pic) are perfect for “Thursday’s Child” who has “far to go.” Well done!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with Ludmilla. Such a happy bag, Mariapia. It brightens my day just to look at it!



I like your Thursday‘s bag, too! We almost carried the same style. The Bree bag is kind of a hobo/bucket bag mixture. 

My Friday‘s bag ist the Speedster.


Is is kind of a „bag of woe“ bag for me. I thought it would be more fun to carry it. But, I feel so self aware and always think that people stare and judge. Sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like your Thursday‘s bag, too! We almost carried the same style. The Bree bag is kind of a hobo/bucket bag mixture.
> 
> My Friday‘s bag ist the Speedster.
> View attachment 4742630
> 
> Is is kind of a „bag of woe“ bag for me. I thought it would be more fun to carry it. But, I feel so self aware and always think that people stare and judge. Sigh.



Actually, Ludmilla, you with your Speedy personify both Friday and Saturday “child”. 

Friday’s child is “loving and giving“ while Saturday’s child “works hard for a living.”  

So I can’t think of anyone more deserving of your beautiful bag than you. So wear your Speedy with your head held high and you may find that those stares are more admiring than judgemental.


----------



## Joule

@Ludmilla, wear your lovely bag with pride. It belongs to you, so it's about what you like, not what anyone else thinks. Cheers to you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I like your Thursday‘s bag, too! We almost carried the same style. The Bree bag is kind of a hobo/bucket bag mixture.
> 
> My Friday‘s bag ist the Speedster.
> View attachment 4742630
> 
> Is is kind of a „bag of woe“ bag for me. I thought it would be more fun to carry it. But, I feel so self aware and always think that people stare and judge. Sigh.



Oh no Ludmilla, you hold your head up and wear that bag with pride girl!  If they are staring they are admiring you and the way you effortlessly carry that bag with such grace my friend!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually, Ludmilla, you with your Speedy personify both Friday and Saturday “child”.
> 
> Friday’s child is “loving and giving“ while Saturday’s child “works hard for a living.”
> 
> So I can’t think of anyone more deserving of your beautiful bag than you. So wear your Speedy with your head held high and you may find that those stares are more admiring than judgemental.





Joule said:


> @Ludmilla, wear your lovely bag with pride. It belongs to you, so it's about what you like, not what anyone else thinks. Cheers to you.





Tomsmom said:


> Oh no Ludmilla, you hold your head up and wear that bag with pride girl!  If they are staring they are admiring you and the way you effortlessly carry that bag with such grace my friend!


Awww! You are all so nice! I am sitting in the train right now and your lovely messages made me crying into my (darn) mask.


----------



## Fimpagebag

At the last minute, the governor of our state has postponed any phase two reopening until further notice. Which means no hair salons reopening soon. 

So this could be me any day now....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Awww! You are all so nice! I am sitting in the train right now and your lovely messages made me crying into my (darn) mask.


I totally agree with what everyone said, Ludmilla.
If people look at your Speedy it's because they admire it.
Remember how I fell in love with that bag . The lady sitting at another table... Me... asking her where she had bought it...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> At the last minute, the governor of our state has postponed any phase two reopening until further notice. Which means no hair salons reopening soon.
> 
> So this could be me any day now....
> 
> View attachment 4743110


How long has your state been on lockdown, Fim?


----------



## Tomsmom

Just want to share my excitement for miss 21, she graduated college with her Bachelors degree in business marketing. We are having a small party for her tomorrow. Due to COVID she doesn’t get the joy of walking across stage but she’s so good she hasn’t really complained. I’m just so so happy for her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> At the last minute, the governor of our state has postponed any phase two reopening until further notice. Which means no hair salons reopening soon.
> 
> So this could be me any day now....
> 
> View attachment 4743110


Oh wow. Is the number of sick people so very high, still?
I hope your lockdown ends soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with what everyone said, Ludmilla.
> If people look at your Speedy it's because they admire it.
> Remember how I fell in love with that bag . The lady sitting at another table... Me... asking her where she had bought it...


I remember that story.  It is very nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just want to share my excitement for miss 21, she graduated college with her Bachelors degree in business marketing. We are having a small party for her tomorrow. Due to COVID she doesn’t get the joy of walking across stage but she’s so good she hasn’t really complained. I’m just so so happy for her.


*YAY!!!!!!!!!!!! *
So happy for you and your daughter. Hope you have a great party together.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mulberry Mabel today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Mulberry Mabel today.
> View attachment 4743801


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Just want to share my excitement for miss 21, she graduated college with her Bachelors degree in business marketing. We are having a small party for her tomorrow. Due to COVID she doesn’t get the joy of walking across stage but she’s so good she hasn’t really complained. I’m just so so happy for her.


Wonderful, Tomsmom!
Huge congrats to Miss 21 and to her family of course . 



Ludmilla said:


> Mulberry Mabel today.
> View attachment 4743801


What a beautiful bag, Ludmilla!
As for me... no leather bags at the moment. 
I am taking out my LP neo ...


----------



## Joule

@Mariapia, I love your Longchamp collection. I use a blue Néo as my gym bag and a black Néo as a travel bag/workhorse during bad weather. They are marvelous bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!!


Thank you! 


Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4744454
> 
> Wonderful, Tomsmom!
> Huge congrats to Miss 21 and to her family of course .
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag, Ludmilla!
> As for me... no leather bags at the moment.
> I am taking out my LP neo ...


Thank you!  I am just ruthlessly taking my leather bags out. 
Your LC bags have sich happy colours. They are perfect.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4744454
> 
> Wonderful, Tomsmom!
> Huge congrats to Miss 21 and to her family of course .
> 
> 
> What a beautiful bag, Ludmilla!
> As for me... no leather bags at the moment.
> I am taking out my LP neo ...


What a brilliant color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
Hope you are all doing fine.
We had a holiday today. 
Unfortunately I had to work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Hope you are all doing fine.
> We had a holiday today.
> Unfortunately I had to work.


Happy Monday!  Sorry you had to work a holiday.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Hope you are all doing fine.
> We had a holiday today.
> Unfortunately I had to work.



Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla. We’re finally in phase 2 in my county and I have a hair appointment scheduled for this upcoming Friday. It’s like Christmas in June!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla. We’re finally in phase 2 in my county and I have a hair appointment scheduled for this upcoming Friday. It’s like Christmas in June!


That is wonderful Fim!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla. We’re finally in phase 2 in my county and I have a hair appointment scheduled for this upcoming Friday. It’s like Christmas in June!


Yay!!! This is a good start of this week and something to look forward to!


----------



## Ludmilla

Back at the office with Ilenia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Back at the office with Ilenia.
> View attachment 4745890


Just beautiful!

Yesterday I decided to finally clear out the closet that holds my shoes. O.M.G.  I had no idea what I had accumulated and I got rid of so many shoes that I find I’m not wearing anymore. I seriously can’t wait for the Sal Val to open to both donate and shop!


----------



## Narnanz

currently wide awake at 2.50am weds morning...have been awake since midnight after the neighbors decided to go for a drive and rev their car up...and come back at 2.30am


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> currently wide awake at 2.50am weds morning...have been awake since midnight after the neighbors decided to go for a drive and rev their car up...and come back at 2.30am


Oh no!!! This is the worst. 
I hope you find some sleep.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!
> 
> Yesterday I decided to finally clear out the closet that holds my shoes. O.M.G.  I had no idea what I had accumulated and I got rid of so many shoes that I find I’m not wearing anymore. I seriously can’t wait for the Sal Val to open to both donate and shop!


I did not manage to do some cleaning out the closet. In fact I managed to buy another bag today. 
Kudos to you for getting stuff out!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I did not manage to do some cleaning out the closet. In fact I managed to buy another bag today.
> Kudos to you for getting stuff out!


We need a pic !!!


----------



## Ludmilla

The bag is from a German brand called Sonnenleder. They make bags with natural tanned leather. I have been eyeing their stuff for a few years now. They have a bag that reminds me of H Bolide - with a friendlier price tag. 


Naturally it is brown.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> The bag is from a German brand called Sonnenleder. They make bags with natural tanned leather. I have been eyeing their stuff for a few years now. They have a bag that reminds me of H Bolide - with a friendlier price tag.
> View attachment 4746160
> 
> Naturally it is brown.



lol of course it is brown!  I love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> lol of course it is brown!  I love it!


Thank you.  I saw pics of handheld bags and they were all so classy and elegant. I had a sudden urge towards a ladylike bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Back at the office with Ilenia.
> View attachment 4745890



I love your Ilenia more every time I see her, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The bag is from a German brand called Sonnenleder. They make bags with natural tanned leather. I have been eyeing their stuff for a few years now. They have a bag that reminds me of H Bolide - with a friendlier price tag.
> View attachment 4746160
> 
> Naturally it is brown.



Wow! I have to admit I like it better than the Bolide, Ludmilla. Great choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I love your Ilenia more every time I see her, Ludmilla!


Thank you!  She is one of my favorite and most used bags. Love the leather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! I have to admit I like it better than the Bolide, Ludmilla. Great choice!


Thank you again, dear Fim.  I have to admit that I am pretty exited about that bag. She sits together with me on the sofa right now and smells lovely.  She is fully loaded for her first outing tomorrow. 
There will be definitely many more pics of this bag.


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> currently wide awake at 2.50am weds morning...have been awake since midnight after the neighbors decided to go for a drive and rev their car up...and come back at 2.30am



I hate people. One of my neighbors kids was like that. Went on for years. Every morning at 5.45. I was so happy when he moved out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> currently wide awake at 2.50am weds morning...have been awake since midnight after the neighbors decided to go for a drive and rev their car up...and come back at 2.30am





Murphy47 said:


> I hate people. One of my neighbors kids was like that. Went on for years. Every morning at 5.45. I was so happy when he moved out.



I feel for you, Narnanz. And I totally get where you’re coming from, Murphy. Neighbors (and the lack thereof) was the main stumbling block in the past whenever my husband and I thought about selling the home farm. I had no desire for neighbors and knew it would be next to impossible to duplicate the peace and privacy of our situation.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you again, dear Fim.  I have to admit that I am pretty exited about that bag. She sits together with me on the sofa right now and smells lovely.  She is fully loaded for her first outing tomorrow.
> There will be definitely many more pics of this bag.



Hooray! Really looking forward to seeing more of your great new bag,Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Now that the home farm has been sold, I thought it prudent for both my DH and myself to get our affairs in order. (i.e. updating our will) 

 While the big important stuff remained pretty much the same, I did the unthinkable and wondered what I should do with my many (many) bags?  

Should I burden our daughter with their eventual disbursement or should I just “suck it up” and reduce my collection to only the bags I use the most? 

Well *that* wasn’t going to happen. 

Or that I won’t be susceptible to adding to my collection should a new bag catch my eye.  

Bags are my passion. And I have utter faith in our daughter’s discernment in seeing that my bags will end up in the hands of those who will truly appreciate them.  

In the interim, (which is one way of putting it) I plan to thoroughly enjoy my bags. 

Case in point, my *Dooney Kendall Drawstring Bag.
	

		
			
		

		
	




*


----------



## Joule

@Mariapia inspired me. It's been a while for this one! I stored it wrong, so it's creased and a bit crumpled, but it's Longchamp so it'll straighten itself out after a little use. And I love how dirt, grime, and pandemics slide right off with sanitizing wipes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Joule said:


> @Mariapia inspired me. It's been a while for this one! I stored it wrong, so it's creased and a bit crumpled, but it's Longchamp so it'll straighten itself out after a little use. And I love how dirt, grime, and pandemics slide right off with sanitizing wipes.



I love the color, Joule! 

And you can never go wrong with a nylon Longchamp. Practical yet iconic, a perfect blend of style and utility.


----------



## Tomsmom

Joule said:


> @Mariapia inspired me. It's been a while for this one! I stored it wrong, so it's creased and a bit crumpled, but it's Longchamp so it'll straighten itself out after a little use. And I love how dirt, grime, and pandemics slide right off with sanitizing wipes.


Great color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Now that the home farm has been sold, I thought it prudent for both my DH and myself to get our affairs in order. (i.e. updating our will)
> 
> While the big important stuff remained pretty much the same, I did the unthinkable and wondered what I should do with my many (many) bags?
> 
> Should I burden our daughter with their eventual disbursement or should I just “suck it up” and reduce my collection to only the bags I use the most?
> 
> Well *that* wasn’t going to happen.
> 
> Or that I won’t be susceptible to adding to my collection should a new bag catch my eye.
> 
> Bags are my passion. And I have utter faith in our daughter’s discernment in seeing that my bags will end up in the hands of those who will truly appreciate them.
> 
> In the interim, (which is one way of putting it) I plan to thoroughly enjoy my bags.
> 
> Case in point, my *Dooney Kendall Drawstring Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746843
> View attachment 4746844
> *



Gorgeous color!  About your bags I’m sure your daughter will do the right thing.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Now that the home farm has been sold, I thought it prudent for both my DH and myself to get our affairs in order. (i.e. updating our will)
> 
> While the big important stuff remained pretty much the same, I did the unthinkable and wondered what I should do with my many (many) bags?
> 
> Should I burden our daughter with their eventual disbursement or should I just “suck it up” and reduce my collection to only the bags I use the most?
> 
> Well *that* wasn’t going to happen.
> 
> Or that I won’t be susceptible to adding to my collection should a new bag catch my eye.
> 
> Bags are my passion. And I have utter faith in our daughter’s discernment in seeing that my bags will end up in the hands of those who will truly appreciate them.
> 
> In the interim, (which is one way of putting it) I plan to thoroughly enjoy my bags.
> 
> Case in point, my *Dooney Kendall Drawstring Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746843
> View attachment 4746844
> *


I'm counting on my daughters to do the right thing with my bags too. I don't think my son would. 

I feel the same way about neighbors. When we lived in the country, there weren't any noises from neighbors unless someone was shooting, although we had a waterfall that was loud and wild animal noises. It was great! Now we have neighbors that have parties every weekend until the wee hours in the morning, and other neighbors that always seem to be running loud equipment like drills, mowers, leaf blowers, etc. at 7 am.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Now that the home farm has been sold, I thought it prudent for both my DH and myself to get our affairs in order. (i.e. updating our will)
> 
> While the big important stuff remained pretty much the same, I did the unthinkable and wondered what I should do with my many (many) bags?
> 
> Should I burden our daughter with their eventual disbursement or should I just “suck it up” and reduce my collection to only the bags I use the most?
> 
> Well *that* wasn’t going to happen.
> 
> Or that I won’t be susceptible to adding to my collection should a new bag catch my eye.
> 
> Bags are my passion. And I have utter faith in our daughter’s discernment in seeing that my bags will end up in the hands of those who will truly appreciate them.
> 
> In the interim, (which is one way of putting it) I plan to thoroughly enjoy my bags.
> 
> Case in point, my *Dooney Kendall Drawstring Bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4746843
> View attachment 4746844
> *


I like your drawstring bag! Very pretty! 
Yes, I am sure that your daughter will know what to do with your bags.  Nothing you should worry about.


Joule said:


> @Mariapia inspired me. It's been a while for this one! I stored it wrong, so it's creased and a bit crumpled, but it's Longchamp so it'll straighten itself out after a little use. And I love how dirt, grime, and pandemics slide right off with sanitizing wipes.


Lovely LC! They are one of the most practical bags in the universe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!!  I’m on a webex for work...snooze!!  Thank goodness for you all !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!!  I’m on a webex for work...snooze!!  Thank goodness for you all !


Happy Thursday!
The worst thing about webex is that you cannot wear a cute handbag.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> The worst thing about webex is that you cannot wear a cute handbag.



Yup. Lack of places to take a bag currently is a pain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Yup. Lack of places to take a bag currently is a pain.


Absolutely. Totally destroys my bag statistics.  And it is so sad to see them sit around unused. Although I should not complain. I am back at normal office schedule.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday islanders! 
Here are some pics from Wednesday and yesterday.
Action pic of new bag on Wednesday...


and as it is raining since yesterday I am back in Ilenia.


Isn‘t it frustrating when you have a new bag that you cannot wear, because weather does not play along?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday islanders!
> Here are some pics from Wednesday and yesterday.
> Action pic of new bag on Wednesday...
> View attachment 4748539
> 
> and as it is raining since yesterday I am back in Ilenia.
> View attachment 4748541
> 
> Isn‘t it frustrating when you have a new bag that you cannot wear, because weather does not play along?



I couldn’t agree with you more, Ludmilla. 

But oh what a tantalizing glimpse of your new bag...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn’t agree with you more, Ludmilla.
> 
> But oh what a tantalizing glimpse of your new bag...


Hehe. Thank you. 
Admittedly, I am a bit disappointed that I cannot use my new bag like I want to. But I really thought that the second outing is a bit too early for rain patina.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday islanders!
> Here are some pics from Wednesday and yesterday.
> Action pic of new bag on Wednesday...
> View attachment 4748539
> 
> and as it is raining since yesterday I am back in Ilenia.
> View attachment 4748541
> 
> Isn‘t it frustrating when you have a new bag that you cannot wear, because weather does not play along?


Great bag!!  Booo on rain that’s what we have here today as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a difference a day (at the hair salon) makes! 

And in anticipation of the loosening of more restrictions in the summer days ahead, my Patricia Nash Levanz Wicker Satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> What a difference a day (at the hair salon) makes!
> 
> And in anticipation of the loosening of more restrictions in the summer days ahead, my Patricia Nash Levanz Wicker Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4749691
> View attachment 4749692


That is great to have gone to the salon!!  And I love the satchel!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> That is great to have gone to the salon!!  And I love the satchel!



I’m glad you like it, Tomsmom. There was just something about the black with the wicker that appealed to me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m glad you like it, Tomsmom. There was just something about the black with the wicker that appealed to me.


Yes that combo is striking.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The bag is from a German brand called Sonnenleder. They make bags with natural tanned leather. I have been eyeing their stuff for a few years now. They have a bag that reminds me of H Bolide - with a friendlier price tag.
> View attachment 4746160
> 
> Naturally it is brown.


I love it, Ludmilla.
I think that every woman must have a ladylike bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a difference a day (at the hair salon) makes!
> 
> And in anticipation of the loosening of more restrictions in the summer days ahead, my Patricia Nash Levanz Wicker Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4749691
> View attachment 4749692


What a pretty bag! I like it a lot and I hope you will have tons of occasions to wear it during this summer.

I went grocery shopping today and took my Marcie - you have to grab every occasion to take your nice bags out!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love it, Ludmilla.
> I think that every woman must have a ladylike bag!


Thank you so much, Mariapia!! 
I realised that the Bolide might be my favorite H style. 

How are you? You were a bit absent. Hope everything is well with you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, Mariapia!!
> I realised that the Bolide might be my favorite H style.
> 
> How are you? You were a bit absent. Hope everything is well with you.


The Bolide is a great bag, I agree ...
But I can't imagine spending 5 or 6 thousand euros to get one... when we can find a lovely bag  like yours for a much more reasonable price...
Don't worry, Ludmilla, I am fine. 
It's just that I have been busy meeting friends and going for long walks  after our 8 week strict lockdown...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a difference a day (at the hair salon) makes!
> 
> And in anticipation of the loosening of more restrictions in the summer days ahead, my Patricia Nash Levanz Wicker Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4749691
> View attachment 4749692


What a cute satchel , Fim!
I love wicker bags. They are very popular here too. 
And perfect for Summer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Bolide is a great bag, I agree ...
> But I can't imagine spending 5 or 6 thousand euros to get one... when we can find a lovely bag  like yours for a much more reasonable price...
> Don't worry, Ludmilla, I am fine.
> It's just that I have been busy meeting friends and going for long walks  after our 8 week strict lockdown...


Yes. I have checked those prices and almost fainted  
If I would ever try to get a Bolide it would be second hand. For now I enjoy my almost Bolide. Its size is comparable to Bolide 31.
I am so glad and happy that you are enjoying yourself. I heard that restaurants are open in France. 
Here we have rain. And it is cold.  So, I stayed at home.


----------



## Murphy47

Warm and sunny here. Youngest D in New Orleans waiting out the storm. It’s a small one so not as worried as I could be. 
Here’s something I saw on Facebook. Perfect for those of us who like to match.


----------



## Tomsmom

Out on the boat!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. I have checked those prices and almost fainted
> If I would ever try to get a Bolide it would be second hand. For now I enjoy my almost Bolide. Its size is comparable to Bolide 31.
> I am so glad and happy that you are enjoying yourself. I heard that restaurants are open in France.
> Here we have rain. And it is cold.  So, I stayed at home.


Restaurants and cafés have totally reopened except in Paris where their customers  are not allowed to eat or drink inside, which means that if there is no outdoor terrace, the place remains closed


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Out on the boat!
> 
> View attachment 4750971


Lucky girl!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Warm and sunny here. Youngest D in New Orleans waiting out the storm. It’s a small one so not as worried as I could be.
> Here’s something I saw on Facebook. Perfect for those of us who like to match.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4750794


Nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Out on the boat!
> 
> View attachment 4750971


Woah! Lucky girl (and bag )!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Restaurants and cafés have totally reopened except in Paris where their customers  are not allowed to eat or drink inside, which means that if there is no outdoor terrace, the place remains closed


Oh, why are the restaurants in Paris are not allowed to re-open? Is there any reason?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, why are the restaurants in Paris are not allowed to re-open? Is there any reason?



Boo on that!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Boo on that!


Yes. I have to confess that corona rules are pretty hard to understand. Same here.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, why are the restaurants in Paris are not allowed to re-open? Is there any reason?


Yes, because there are still a lot of new cases  and a lot of people in critical state in Paris hospitals..
The Parisians can go to the restaurant but only if they sit outside.
Things might change on the 22nd if the sanitary situation is better in Paris area.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Yes, because there are still a lot of new cases  and a lot of people in critical state in Paris hospitals..
> The Parisians can go to the restaurant but only if they sit outside.
> Things might change on the 22nd if the sanitary situation is better in Paris area.



I can understand that. I’m sure we are all confused as to what rules go with what place/business. 
Hubbie and I went to IKEA today and a group of tourists were refused entry because of no mask. They were surprised as they were from a small rural town. They didn’t even notice the employee handing out masks. 
I must say it was the most peaceful trip to IKEA I ever had even tho the checkout line was long.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, because there are still a lot of new cases  and a lot of people in critical state in Paris hospitals..
> The Parisians can go to the restaurant but only if they sit outside.
> Things might change on the 22nd if the sanitary situation is better in Paris area.


Ah, ok. Now I understand. This makes sense!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I can understand that. I’m sure we are all confused as to what rules go with what place/business.
> Hubbie and I went to IKEA today and a group of tourists were refused entry because of no mask. They were surprised as they were from a small rural town. They didn’t even notice the employee handing out masks.
> I must say it was the most peaceful trip to IKEA I ever had even tho the checkout line was long.


Hehe. As far as I know going to IKEA is far from peaceful around here?
Did you find anything nice?


----------



## Ludmilla

As we have rainy wet weather I am taking MM Aphrodite out.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> As we have rainy wet weather I am taking MM Aphrodite out.
> View attachment 4752141


Beautiful Aphrodite and in a lovely colour, Ludmilla
And on top of that it's rainproof!
It's raining here too and  I take out my Le Pliages every day.
Still no new bag in sight....


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. As far as I know going to IKEA is far from peaceful around here?
> Did you find anything nice?



Well you can’t go into IKEA without buying stuff you don’t REALLY. need. 
I needed a show cabinet to keep shoes away from dog. And I saw some candles. And some pillow covers. And a watering can. And some more candles. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful Aphrodite and in a lovely colour, Ludmilla
> And on top of that it's rainproof!
> It's raining here too and  I take out my Le Pliages every day.
> Still no new bag in sight....


Thank you! I wish weather was nicer so I could use my new bag. 
LC bags are nice, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Well you can’t go into IKEA without buying stuff you don’t REALLY. need.
> I needed a show cabinet to keep shoes away from dog. And I saw some candles. And some pillow covers. And a watering can. And some more candles. Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4752302


I like that cabinet!
And candles are a must at IKEA.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I like that cabinet!
> And candles are a must at IKEA.



Thanks! The dog doesn’t eat the shoes luckily, but they get wet and soggy. So that was the solution. I’ve been hiding them in the laundry room the entire quarantine and it’s been a real pain. 
Things are opening slowly here. Most stores don’t open until 11 or 12 which is way later than I like to do my shopping. Grocery stores open earlier of course. 
I’m looking forward to going to the movies again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thanks! The dog doesn’t eat the shoes luckily, but they get wet and soggy. So that was the solution. I’ve been hiding them in the laundry room the entire quarantine and it’s been a real pain.
> Things are opening slowly here. Most stores don’t open until 11 or 12 which is way later than I like to do my shopping. Grocery stores open earlier of course.
> I’m looking forward to going to the movies again.


I hear you! Although almost everything is open again around here there are so many rules that totally kill the fun of normal shopping.
Nevertheless cousin and I will do a fun trip to a special wool store on Friday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bilberry today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi everyone!
Yet another update of tpf ... hope everyone is managing the new stuff. I - like always - am not happy about adjusting to it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Love both your bags, Ludmilla. The Mighty Aphrodite and your LP Bilberry. 
And kudos to you, Murphy, for your shopping spree. Every snail’s crawl towards normal helps.

As to the “new normal”....I am now officially retired from my position at the college where I worked for the past twenty years. 

The powers that be scheduled my coming to campus to sign the necessary paperwork (i.e. “don’t let the door hit you on your way out”) this past Tuesday. 

It was, in a word, surreal. The lone campus security officer let me in (both of us masked of course) and allowed my up to my soon to be former office on the third floor. In anticipation of my arrival someone had ”thoughtfully” taken my name off the door and left it on the desk for me. 

So...I completed the necessary paperwork, put my few personal items in a box and went back downstairs to turn in my keys. Then there I was, trudging out to my vehicle across the deserted parking lot with the past twenty years behind me... 

And the future full speed ahead!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Love both your bags, Ludmilla. The Mighty Aphrodite and your LP Bilberry.
> And kudos to you, Murphy, for your shopping spree. Every snail’s crawl towards normal helps.
> 
> As to the “new normal”....I am now officially retired from my position at the college where I worked for the past twenty years.
> 
> The powers that be scheduled my coming to campus to sign the necessary paperwork (i.e. “don’t let the door hit you on your way out”) this past Tuesday.
> 
> It was, in a word, surreal. The lone campus security officer let me in (both of us masked of course) and allowed my up to my soon to be former office on the third floor. In anticipation of my arrival someone had ”thoughtfully” taken my name off the door and left it on the desk for me.
> 
> So...I completed the necessary paperwork, put my few personal items in a box and went back downstairs to turn in my keys. Then there I was, trudging out to my vehicle across the deserted parking lot with the past twenty years behind me...
> 
> And the future full speed ahead of me!


Oh wow Fim, that does sound surreal. Definitely life changing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love both your bags, Ludmilla. The Mighty Aphrodite and your LP Bilberry.
> And kudos to you, Murphy, for your shopping spree. Every snail’s crawl towards normal helps.
> 
> As to the “new normal”....I am now officially retired from my position at the college where I worked for the past twenty years.
> 
> The powers that be scheduled my coming to campus to sign the necessary paperwork (i.e. “don’t let the door hit you on your way out”) this past Tuesday.
> 
> It was, in a word, surreal. The lone campus security officer let me in (both of us masked of course) and allowed my up to my soon to be former office on the third floor. In anticipation of my arrival someone had ”thoughtfully” taken my name off the door and left it on the desk for me.
> 
> So...I completed the necessary paperwork, put my few personal items in a box and went back downstairs to turn in my keys. Then there I was, trudging out to my vehicle across the deserted parking lot with the past twenty years behind me...
> 
> And the future full speed ahead!


Thanks Fim for the bag love!
Your last day at the office sounds truely surreal. And also a bit sad without colleagues! 
Will there be a good bye party in the future?
There will be definitely a party at the Mackerel!  We need to drink to the future!


----------



## Narnanz

Something a bit different from my country....thought it was an interesting product 




__





						Log into Facebook
					

Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.




					www.facebook.com


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love both your bags, Ludmilla. The Mighty Aphrodite and your LP Bilberry.
> And kudos to you, Murphy, for your shopping spree. Every snail’s crawl towards normal helps.
> 
> As to the “new normal”....I am now officially retired from my position at the college where I worked for the past twenty years.
> 
> The powers that be scheduled my coming to campus to sign the necessary paperwork (i.e. “don’t let the door hit you on your way out”) this past Tuesday.
> 
> It was, in a word, surreal. The lone campus security officer let me in (both of us masked of course) and allowed my up to my soon to be former office on the third floor. In anticipation of my arrival someone had ”thoughtfully” taken my name off the door and left it on the desk for me.
> 
> So...I completed the necessary paperwork, put my few personal items in a box and went back downstairs to turn in my keys. Then there I was, trudging out to my vehicle across the deserted parking lot with the past twenty years behind me...
> 
> And the future full speed ahead!


Absolutely surreal, Fim...
Are you going to see your colleagues again when things go back to normal?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely surreal, Fim...
> Are you going to see your colleagues again when things go back to normal?



Probably not, Mariapia. While I was able to leave on my own terms, things aren’t going to be that easy for my now former colleagues. Further reductions in lab staffing are already in the works.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Something a bit different from my country....thought it was an interesting product
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook
> 
> 
> Log into Facebook to start sharing and connecting with your friends, family, and people you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com



Very nice, Narnanz. They look like the kind of seasonal bags that would be perfect for either a casual venue or a summer/spring occasion. (i.e. an outdoor graduation or wedding reception.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Probably not, Mariapia. While I was able to leave on my own terms, things aren’t going to be that easy for my now former colleagues. Further reductions in lab staffing are already in the works.


I can see it's the same everywhere.
Foetunately, Fim,  you don't have to worry about staff reductions any longer .
Enjoy your well deserved  peace of mind and freedom now


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Probably not, Mariapia. While I was able to leave on my own terms, things aren’t going to be that easy for my now former colleagues. Further reductions in lab staffing are already in the works.


Ugh. I can see why it would be difficult to see them. 
Mariapia is correct, enjoy your peace of mind and freedom now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mini Marcie and I on the way to a friend.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie and I on the way to a friend.
> View attachment 4755271


Perfection!  What a bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie and I on the way to a friend.
> View attachment 4755271


Perfect for a night out, Ludmilla!
Enjoy yourselves!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Mini Marcie and I on the way to a friend.
> View attachment 4755271


Love, love, love your mini Marcie, Ludmilla! Clean lines, great detail, and a killer vibe! Rock on!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Perfection!  What a bag!





Mariapia said:


> Perfect for a night out, Ludmilla!
> Enjoy yourselves!





Fimpagebag said:


> Love, love, love your mini Marcie, Ludmilla! Clean lines, great detail, and a killer vibe! Rock on!


Thank you, ladies! Mini Marcie and I had fun for sure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Gocery shopping with Lexy.


----------



## Joule

Fimpagebag said:


> Love both your bags, Ludmilla. The Mighty Aphrodite and your LP Bilberry.
> And kudos to you, Murphy, for your shopping spree. Every snail’s crawl towards normal helps.
> 
> As to the “new normal”....I am now officially retired from my position at the college where I worked for the past twenty years.
> 
> The powers that be scheduled my coming to campus to sign the necessary paperwork (i.e. “don’t let the door hit you on your way out”) this past Tuesday.
> 
> It was, in a word, surreal. The lone campus security officer let me in (both of us masked of course) and allowed my up to my soon to be former office on the third floor. In anticipation of my arrival someone had ”thoughtfully” taken my name off the door and left it on the desk for me.
> 
> So...I completed the necessary paperwork, put my few personal items in a box and went back downstairs to turn in my keys. Then there I was, trudging out to my vehicle across the deserted parking lot with the past twenty years behind me...
> 
> And the future full speed ahead!


Fim, I'm so sorry you were treated so thoughtlessly. Your 20 years of service to your university are worth much more than that. You deserve better.


----------



## Ludmilla

Joule said:


> Fim, I'm so sorry you were treated so thoughtlessly. Your 20 years of service to your university are worth much more than that. You deserve better.


This is true. But, I think universities are not really good with that. When I left my position after almost 10 years. It was equally strange. Although there were flowers.


----------



## Joule

Ludmilla said:


> This is true. But, I think universities are not really good with that. When I left my position after almost 10 years. It was equally strange. Although there were flowers.


At least there were flowers! At any rate, professors are worth their weights in gold.


----------



## Ludmilla

Joule said:


> At least there were flowers! At any rate, professors are worth their weights in gold.


I was just an admin. And flowers were probably more than could be expected in that position.


----------



## Joule

Ludmilla said:


> I was just an admin. And flowers were probably more than could be expected in that position.


Universities don't function without admin. They should have given you a new bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Joule said:


> Universities don't function without admin. They should have given you a new bag.


  Yes! This would have been lovely. Instead I got flowers that gave me headaches. (But the uni gave me headaches before. )


----------



## Murphy47

This is the most odd thing to come from this quarantine. 
Im sorry to hear your job ended so abruptly.
I’ve heard some stories about folks being fired over Zoom. This doesn’t sound much better. 
Take some time to relax and enjoy the summer before deciding what the next step might be. 
Hugs!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Monday morning, fellow Islanders! 

Now that I’m officially retired, my new routine began this morning with an impromptu staff meeting while I was outside taking the trash to the curb for our weekly garbage pickup. 

There was a curious chipmunk watching from a safe distance....




While a momma Canadian goose paraded her goslings down to the pond.



I think I’m going to like retirement.


----------



## Murphy47

This sounds like an xlnt start to retirement! Your new coworkers seem nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

I like your new coworkers, too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> This sounds like an xlnt start to retirement! Your new coworkers seem nice!





Ludmilla said:


> I like your new coworkers, too!



I tend to agree. But management has their own ideas....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I tend to agree. But management has their own ideas....
> 
> 
> View attachment 4758251


Hehe. Management is always tricky!


----------



## Ludmilla

As it is still raining (I do not want to complain as the year has been way too dry so far) I am still in my Aphrodite.


	

		
			
		

		
	
maybe I am changing her out for Miss Plum tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As it is still raining (I do not want to complain as the year has been way too dry so far) I am still in my Aphrodite.
> View attachment 4758929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I am changing her out for Miss Plum tomorrow.


Love the green!  But ughh on the rain. Sometimes rain is nice but when it lasts more than a day I’ve had enough .


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi !!  Dh bought me a new to me motorcycle!  The one I have already is just too powerful and I couldn’t ride it without the potential for injury. So dh and I looked online and found this “started bike” for me. I love,love it!!  But I never thought I’d have a red motorcycle, I don’t even own a red bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hi !!  Dh bought me a new to me motorcycle!  The one I have already is just too powerful and I couldn’t ride it without the potential for injury. So dh and I looked online and found this “started bike” for me. I love,love it!!  But I never thought I’d have a red motorcycle, I don’t even own a red bag!
> 
> View attachment 4758995



What a beauty, Tomsmom! I imagine you can’t wait to take her out on the open road! Super excited for you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As it is still raining (I do not want to complain as the year has been way too dry so far) I am still in my Aphrodite.
> View attachment 4758929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I am changing her out for Miss Plum tomorrow.



Love your Aphrodite come rain or shine, Ludmilla! Seldom does an all weather workhorse have such style!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Now that I’m officially retired, my new routine began this morning with an impromptu staff meeting while I was outside taking the trash to the curb for our weekly garbage pickup.
> 
> There was a curious chipmunk watching from a safe distance....
> 
> View attachment 4757978
> 
> 
> While a momma Canadian goose paraded her goslings down to the pond.
> 
> View attachment 4757970
> 
> I think I’m going to like retirement.


They all are so cute, Fim!
I am sure you will enjoy retirement!



Ludmilla said:


> As it is still raining (I do not want to complain as the year has been way too dry so far) I am still in my Aphrodite.
> View attachment 4758929
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe I am changing her out for Miss Plum tomorrow.



That green is perfect, Ludmilla. 
Green is my favourite colour, though I only have one green bag



Tomsmom said:


> Hi !!  Dh bought me a new to me motorcycle!  The one I have already is just too powerful and I couldn’t ride it without the potential for injury. So dh and I looked online and found this “started bike” for me. I love,love it!!  But I never thought I’d have a red motorcycle, I don’t even own a red bag!
> 
> View attachment 4758995


Wow! Congrats on your red bike, Tomsmom!
Now it's time to get a red bag!


----------



## ShinyW

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Now that I’m officially retired, my new routine began this morning with an impromptu staff meeting while I was outside taking the trash to the curb for our weekly garbage pickup.
> 
> There was a curious chipmunk watching from a safe distance....
> 
> View attachment 4757978
> 
> 
> While a momma Canadian goose paraded her goslings down to the pond.
> 
> View attachment 4757970
> 
> I think I’m going to like retirement.


I am retired as well. 

I dont know how I ever got anything else done, when I was working. 

My day is so full of exciting things to see and do. 

Welcome to the rewards for our efforts.


----------



## Fimpagebag

ShinyW said:


> I am retired as well.
> 
> I dont know how I ever got anything else done, when I was working.
> 
> My day is so full of exciting things to see and do.
> 
> Welcome to the rewards for our efforts.



Well said, ShinyW! I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hi !!  Dh bought me a new to me motorcycle!  The one I have already is just too powerful and I couldn’t ride it without the potential for injury. So dh and I looked online and found this “started bike” for me. I love,love it!!  But I never thought I’d have a red motorcycle, I don’t even own a red bag!
> 
> View attachment 4758995


Love that bike! Ride it in good health.
I esp. like the burgundy red colour. It looks so elegant.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Aphrodite come rain or shine, Ludmilla! Seldom does an all weather workhorse have such style!


Aw, thanks Fim! You always say the most charming compliments.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> They all are so cute, Fim!
> I am sure you will enjoy retirement!
> 
> 
> 
> That green is perfect, Ludmilla.
> Green is my favourite colour, though I only have one green bag
> 
> 
> Wow! Congrats on your red bike, Tomsmom!
> Now it's time to get a red bag!


Thank you! I am sure you will find a perfect green bag one day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
What are you all up to?
Cannot believe that it is Wednesday already.
Also, I cannot believe that I will have cocktails at my favorite bar on Friday.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> Cannot believe that it is Wednesday already.
> Also, I cannot believe that I will have cocktails at my favorite bar on Friday.


Enjoy the bar!!  Ours haven’t opened yet. Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Enjoy the bar!!  Ours haven’t opened yet. Happy Wednesday!!


Thank you! I am sooooo excited. I will see my sister and a friend that I have not seen in literally MONTHS!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I am sooooo excited. I will see my sister and a friend that I have not seen in literally MONTHS!


Oh that is so great!!  I hope you have a wonderful reunion !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happiness reigns supreme!  Our local library has reopened! 
I was there as soon as the doors opened!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> Cannot believe that it is Wednesday already.
> Also, I cannot believe that I will have cocktails at my favorite bar on Friday.



That is good news, Ludmilla! Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh that is so great!!  I hope you have a wonderful reunion !!





Fimpagebag said:


> That is good news, Ludmilla! Enjoy!


Thank you! I still cannot believe it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happiness reigns supreme!  Our local library has reopened!
> I was there as soon as the doors opened!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4760692


Hooray! Hope you have found some nice books.


----------



## Ludmilla

Had to change out bags today. It is Marzilla‘s turn.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Had to change out bags today. It is Marzilla‘s turn.
> View attachment 4761050



Love Marcie!  I’ve been debating taking mine out for her maiden voyage but I’m enjoying the Bal so much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love Marcie!  I’ve been debating taking mine out for her maiden voyage but I’m enjoying the Bal so much.


You NEED to take her out!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Had to change out bags today. It is Marzilla‘s turn.
> View attachment 4761050


Another knock down gorgeous bag, Ludmilla. Love the color and quality. No need for any logo with a bag that so eloquently speaks for itself!


----------



## Tomsmom

I called and left a message at my salon today. They called back I have a hair appointment Tuesday at 12:30!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I called and left a message at my salon today. They called back I have a hair appointment Tuesday at 12:30!!



So happy for you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Another knock down gorgeous bag, Ludmilla. Love the color and quality. No need for any logo with a bag that so eloquently speaks for itself!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday, all!


Happy Friday!  Going to the beach today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!  Going to the beach today!


Yay! Sounds great. We live in November gloom today. So no beach, but cocktails.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Friday, everyone!
Lots of good news, by the way...
Tomsmom's appointment at the hairdresser's,
Fim's trip to her favourite library, 
Ludmilla's cocktails with her sister and an old friend..
Everything is just super!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!
> Lots of good news, by the way...
> Tomsmom's appointment at the hairdresser's,
> Fim's trip to her favourite library,
> Ludmilla's cocktails with her sister and an old friend..
> Everything is just super!



And what about you, Mariapia? Are you out and about seeing friends and enjoying the simple pleasures of window shopping or frequenting an outdoor cafe?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And what about you, Mariapia? Are you out and about seeing friends and enjoying the simple pleasures of window shopping or frequenting an outdoor cafe?


Yes, Fim , you know me pretty well
The weather is glorious now and I can go back to outdoor cafés and meet my friends.
I can also take out my leather bags.
Today, it's my Longchamp Cuir that's going out with me.
Poor thing, it must have thought it would never see the light of day again...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim , you know me pretty well
> The weather is glorious now and I can go back to outdoor cafés and meet my friends.
> I can also take out my leather bags.
> Today, it's my Longchamp Cuir that's going out with me.
> Poor thing, it must have thought it would never see the light of day again...
> View attachment 4763440


You know that I love bag and charm!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim , you know me pretty well
> The weather is glorious now and I can go back to outdoor cafés and meet my friends.
> I can also take out my leather bags.
> Today, it's my Longchamp Cuir that's going out with me.
> Poor thing, it must have thought it would never see the light of day again...
> View attachment 4763440


Yayyy for outdoor cafes and that gorgeous Longchamp!  I also adore the horse


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!



Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla!  

I hope your weekend went well. My DH and I were out and about on Saturday and even had lunch outside at a local farmer’s market. Thus far the “new normal” is alive and well in our home county.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> I hope your weekend went well. My DH and I were out and about on Saturday and even had lunch outside at a local farmer’s market. Thus far the “new normal” is alive and well in our home county.


Glad to hear it! Lunch at the farmer‘s market sounds nice. Hope you had a pretty bag at your side.
Yes, weekend went well.  In our new normal way too many people are neglecting the rules. I wonder when we face the next outbreak.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Glad to hear it! Lunch at the farmer‘s market sounds nice. Hope you had a pretty bag at your side.
> Yes, weekend went well.  In our new normal way too many people are neglecting the rules. I wonder when we face the next outbreak.



I have the same concerns, Ludmilla. There are always those people who consider themselves exceptions to the rules. 

Happily, they were in the minority that I saw this weekend. As for the bag I carried...my Patricia Nash Antique Rose..


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have the same concerns, Ludmilla. There are always those people who consider themselves exceptions to the rules.
> 
> Happily, they were in the minority that I saw this weekend. As for the bag I carried...my Patricia Nash Antique Rose..
> 
> View attachment 4765683


This bag is so summery!
I am still in Marzilla. 

Here, many are very careless, because we were not hit as hard as other countries. So, they think everything was exaggerated.


----------



## Mariapia

Same here and everywhere ...
I think it has something to do with Summer.
People feel more relaxed as if nothing could happen to them.
Moreover, on TV, we can hear lots of doctors  say that the virus prefers confined spaces... so no one wears their masks outside any longer.
They also say that we are not finished with it. 
As for next outbreak.... they say... around October...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here and everywhere ...
> I think it has something to do with Summer.
> People feel more relaxed as if nothing could happen to them.
> Moreover, on TV, we can hear lots of doctors  say that the virus prefers confined spaces... so no one wears their masks outside any longer.
> They also say that we are not finished with it.
> As for next outbreak.... they say... around October...


I guess October, too. Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Using my Bree bag today...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Using my Bree bag today...
> View attachment 4766515



Love your Bree, Ludmilla. 

It’s deep rich hue is so versatile that you can wear it with almost any color.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Had a lovely outing this morning. The weather is gorgeous and my DH and I stopped by an Amish market and then on to our favorite outdoor farmer’s market for lunch. Wearing masks and maintaining social distance are becoming second nature. So good to be out and about!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Bree, Ludmilla.
> 
> It’s deep rich hue is so versatile that you can wear it with almost any color.





Fimpagebag said:


> Had a lovely outing this morning. The weather is gorgeous and my DH and I stopped by an Amish market and then on to our favorite outdoor farmer’s market for lunch. Wearing masks and maintaining social distance are becoming second nature. So good to be out and about!


Thank you for the Bree love! Its style can be considered a bit plain, but the colour of the leather is tdf. 
Glad you had the chance to be out and about! For me it is mainly to the office and back without nice trips to farmer markets. 
Did you wear the same bag like yesterday?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the Bree love! Its style can be considered a bit plain, but the colour of the leather is tdf.
> Glad you had the chance to be out and about! For me it is mainly to the office and back without nice trips to farmer markets.
> Did you wear the same bag like yesterday?



Yes, I did, Ludmilla. Just too lazy to change out of it. But that will undoubtedly change once my latest acquisition arrives.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, I did, Ludmilla. Just too lazy to change out of it. But that will undoubtedly change once my latest acquisition arrives.


Oh Fim you are a tease lol!

I’m just back from the hair salon feeling so so good!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Fim you are a tease lol!
> 
> I’m just back from the hair salon feeling so so good!!



It’s amazing isn’t it, Tomsmom? I couldn’t believe how much my mood improved once I was able to go to the hair salon. Neither could my DH!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Fim you are a tease lol!
> 
> I’m just back from the hair salon feeling so so good!!





Fimpagebag said:


> It’s amazing isn’t it, Tomsmom? I couldn’t believe how much my mood improved once I was able to go to the hair salon. Neither could my DH!


Hairdressers are a girl's best friends!


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Hairdressers are a girl's best friends!


Where I work we have as part of the business a Mens Barber....its been going since 1912..we do ladies hair but only cutting..no colour or wash.
Watching people go into the salon after lockdown all shaggy and come out looking fab was really interesting.
I still have to make an appointment to get into my hairdresser...havent had a cut since feb.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the Bree love! Its style can be considered a bit plain, but the colour of the leather is tdf.
> Glad you had the chance to be out and about! For me it is mainly to the office and back without nice trips to farmer markets.
> Did you wear the same bag like yesterday?


Dearest Ms L. For those of us who love plain style, this bag is so perfect. Plain simple beautiful. I love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, I did, Ludmilla. Just too lazy to change out of it. But that will undoubtedly change once my latest acquisition arrives.


Aha! I am very curious what you got!


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> Dearest Ms L. For those of us who love plain style, this bag is so perfect. Plain simple beautiful. I love it.


Hehe. Thank you! Admittedly, I do like a bit if hardware and nice stitching. But, I could not resist that leather. And bag is very lightweight.


----------



## Ludmilla

(Have not seen the hairdresser for years.   )


----------



## Ludmilla

Aphrodite today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hairdressers are a girl's best friends!


Mariapia, I know you have Gerard Darel bags. Do you have the 24? Or have you seen it in real life? I cannot find good modelling pics of that bag. And I do have quite a hard time to imagine the bag, because it looks somewhat small, but the dimensions on the website sound pretty big (big enough for everyday life).
I made the (HUGE) mistake and took a look at their website. 
Admittedly, the bag is not a sudden crush, but I have been eying the 24 since the first time you have mentioned that brand (and that bag) here. Now they have an esp. pretty one on their website. Sigh.
Are the bags still made in France? Is the quality still there? Would you recommend the 24?
Sorry for that flood - you see I am a tiny bit excited.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Mariapia, I know you have Gerard Darel bags. Do you have the 24? Or have you seen it in real life? I cannot find good modelling pics of that bag. And I do have quite a hard time to imagine the bag, because it looks somewhat small, but the dimensions on the website sound pretty big (big enough for everyday life).
> I made the (HUGE) mistake and took a look at their website.
> Admittedly, the bag is not a sudden crush, but I have been eying the 24 since the first time you have mentioned that brand (and that bag) here. Now they have an esp. pretty one on their website. Sigh.
> Are the bags still made in France? Is the quality still there? Would you recommend the 24?
> Sorry for that flood - you see I am a tiny bit excited.


Don't be sorry, Ludmilla, I love helping my friends!   
The 24 is the most recognizable Gérard Darel bag.
According to a few articles I have read, it's made in France.
Gérard Darel leather is thick and strong ( I have two GD bags that have aged quite well)
To tell you the truth, though I think it's a lovely bag, I wouldn't buy the 24 today.
Maybe because it was everywhere when it first came out ( around 2005)
I am afraid you might ( as a bag lover) find it a bit " outdated" though it's considered as a classic....
Of course, I could be wrong...
Keep us posted.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Don't be sorry, Ludmilla, I love helping my friends!
> The 24 is the most recognizable Gérard Darel bag.
> According to a few articles I have read, it's made in France.
> Gérard Darel leather is thick and strong ( I have two GD bags that have aged quite well)
> To tell you the truth, though I think it's a lovely bag, I wouldn't buy the 24 today.
> Maybe because it was everywhere when it first came out ( around 2005)
> I am afraid you might ( as a bag lover) find it a bit " outdated" though it's considered as a classic....
> Of course, I could be wrong...
> Keep us posted.


The one that I saw is made of cuir chevre.  So it should be pretty lightweight. And it has a top zipper.

long looooooong time ago (around 2003) I had a similar Esprit pvc bag. I and my uni roommate wore that bag to death. Yes. We both used one bag.  I think this draws me a lot to the 24.

I agree - the style is a bit like Chloe Paddington. Early years of 2000. A bit outdated, but reminds me of my younger days.  And Gerard Darel is not so easy to get by around here. So it might not seem too outdated. 
This is the bag I am talking of:


I am going to sleep over it, but I do not have high hopes for sense kicking in. 

Thank you for your honest words and advice!


----------



## Mariapia

if it reminds you of your younger days, Ludmilla, go for it.
I am sure I would do the same...
I knew what bag you were talking about ... I rushed to the site after reading your message... 
The colour is to die for. And chèvre is my favourite leather...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> if it reminds you of your younger days, Ludmilla, go for it.
> I am sure I would do the same...
> I knew what bag you were talking about ... I rushed to the site after reading your message...
> The colour is to die for. And chèvre is my favourite leather...


 
Chèvre is great. I think I need that bag just because of the leather.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Chèvre is great. I think I need that bag just because of the leather.


Like me when I bought my Sacmary....
I wanted barenia that time...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Like me when I bought my Sacmary....
> I wanted barenia that time...


We are hopeless bag fanatics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bree bag again. 


I have not decided about the 24 — yet. 
Pretty sure that I am going to get it.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> We are hopeless bag fanatics.


Not hopeless.....hopeful. Always a new exciting one around the corner


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Not hopeless.....hopeful. Always a new exciting one around the corner


Hehehe. Yes. This sums up the problem pretty good.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Not hopeless.....hopeful. Always a new exciting one around the corner


No exciting bags around the corner for me right now, Murphy.
No more bag shops, nothing special in consignment stores...
I will have to go to a bigger city  one of these days....
But having to wear a mask on the train isn't very exciting


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The one that I saw is made of cuir chevre.  So it should be pretty lightweight. And it has a top zipper.
> 
> long looooooong time ago (around 2003) I had a similar Esprit pvc bag. I and my uni roommate wore that bag to death. Yes. We both used one bag.  I think this draws me a lot to the 24.
> 
> I agree - the style is a bit like Chloe Paddington. Early years of 2000. A bit outdated, but reminds me of my younger days.  And Gerard Darel is not so easy to get by around here. So it might not seem too outdated.
> This is the bag I am talking of:
> View attachment 4767988
> 
> I am going to sleep over it, but I do not have high hopes for sense kicking in.
> 
> Thank you for your honest words and advice!



Ludmilla, you are precisely where I was a week ago. The bag I’m awaiting is a larger version of a bag I once had. The moment I saw it I knew I had to have it. Now I can hardly wait to revisit the past and those happy memories.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No exciting bags around the corner for me right now, Murphy.
> No more bag shops, nothing special in consignment stores...
> I will have to go to a bigger city  one of these days....
> But having to wear a mask on the train isn't very exciting


I can assure you ... mask on the train is no fun. Here, you also have to wear a mask in the stores. This is no fun also. 
Hope you get the chance to visit the next big city, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, you are precisely where I was a week ago. The bag I’m awaiting is a larger version of a bag I once had. The moment I saw it I knew I had to have it. Now I can hardly wait to revisit the past and those happy memories.


Very curious what you got! 
So far, I have been a good girl and did not order the bag. Had a stressful day at work.
I feel kind of bad ordering a new bag as I have a MM bag on its way. And I really do not need any more bags.
Nevertheless I‘d really like to get the 24.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very curious what you got!
> So far, I have been a good girl and did not order the bag. Had a stressful day at work.
> I feel kind of bad ordering a new bag as I have a MM bag on its way. And I really do not need any more bags.
> Nevertheless I‘d really like to get the 24.



Truthfully, I didn’t need another bag either, Ludmilla. In fact I could come up with several very good reasons why I shouldn’t.  

Happily, I abandoned restraint and surrendered gloriously to temptation...

My latest acquisition...Piero Guidi Magic Circus Shoulder Bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Truthfully, I didn’t need another bag either, Ludmilla. In fact I could come up with several very good reasons why I shouldn’t.
> 
> Happily, I abandoned restraint and surrendered gloriously to temptation...
> 
> My latest acquisition...Piero Guidi Magic Circus Shoulder Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4769130
> View attachment 4769132
> View attachment 4769133


What a fun bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> What a fun bag!



Thank you, Narnanz. I was looking for a fun summer bag that screams “a day at the circus.”


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> No exciting bags around the corner for me right now, Murphy.
> No more bag shops, nothing special in consignment stores...
> I will have to go to a bigger city  one of these days....
> But having to wear a mask on the train isn't very exciting


Masks aren’t very fun or comfortable I agree. But it’s a fair trade off. Staying home is the pits. Did you have a quarantine buddy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Truthfully, I didn’t need another bag either, Ludmilla. In fact I could come up with several very good reasons why I shouldn’t.
> 
> Happily, I abandoned restraint and surrendered gloriously to temptation...
> 
> My latest acquisition...Piero Guidi Magic Circus Shoulder Bag.
> 
> View attachment 4769130
> View attachment 4769132
> View attachment 4769133


What a pretty fun bag! Is it possible that you posted a picture of its predecessor ages ago? I think I remember that circus pattern.

You are correct about restraint (and I am happy that you put it aside for this cute bag). I think this virus is fueling my bad conscience regarding spending habits.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Masks aren’t very fun or comfortable I agree. But it’s a fair trade off. Staying home is the pits. Did you have a quarantine buddy?


True. I finished working at home. Because at the city I have no quarantine buddy and this was no fun. At. All.


----------



## Ludmilla

Took out one of my neglected bags today. My Think! tote. Normally, this is shoe brand, but they also do bags.




Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a pretty fun bag! Is it possible that you posted a picture of its predecessor ages ago? I think I remember that circus pattern.
> 
> You are correct about restraint (and I am happy that you put it aside for this cute bag). I think this virus is fueling my bad conscience regarding spending habits.



You have a keen eye, Ludmilla. I did have a similar bag. And I loved it. But it proved to be too small for my needs and I was able to sell it for a more than I’d paid. So when the opportunity presented itself recently to buy this much larger Piero Guidi I didn’t hesitate. With many (if not all) our County’s summer festivities cancelled this year, I can take the circus with me whenever I wear this bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Took out one of my neglected bags today. My Think! tote. Normally, this is shoe brand, but they also do bags.
> View attachment 4769599
> 
> View attachment 4769600
> 
> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday to you, Ludmilla. I love the way you “Think!”


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You have a keen eye, Ludmilla. I did have a similar bag. And I loved it. But it proved to be too small for my needs and I was able to sell it for a more than I’d paid. So when the opportunity presented itself recently to buy this much larger Piero Guidi I didn’t hesitate. With many (if not all) our County’s summer festivities cancelled this year, I can take the circus with me whenever I wear this bag.


I am happy that you have found the bag in a larger version!
It will be perfect for this summer ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday to you, Ludmilla. I love the way you “Think!”


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

(Someone might have ordered a bag.)


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> (Someone might have ordered a bag.)


Ohhh...nice.

Someone might have received a bag in the mail today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...nice.
> 
> Someone might have received a bag in the mail today.


This is much nicer!
We need a pic!


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> This is much nicer!
> We need a pic!


Im taking photos tomorrow as the light is crap tonight and I want to show her lovely lambskin colour.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Im taking photos tomorrow as the light is crap tonight and I want to show her lovely lambskin colour.


Lambskin sounds very promising!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> (Someone might have ordered a bag.)



Ooh, I do so love a mystery, Ludmilla. But I have no doubt with you leading the investigation that we’ll have our answer soon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...nice.
> 
> Someone might have received a bag in the mail today.



Another mystery on our Island, Narnanz. Or perhaps it’s a migration. Birds do it, so why not bags?


----------



## Ludmilla

We are not Pinch Purse Island - we are Mystery Island.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We are not Pinch Purse Island - we are Mystery Island.



Very true, Ludmilla. It’s a mystery we have enough room for all our bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Ludmilla. It’s a mystery we have enough room for all our bags!


 Very true. I am hiding them in various cupboards.
As soon as my last 2 orders have arrived I will leave Mystery Island for Ban Island.  Haha. I know. Bets are open now – how long will I stay there?!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very true. I am hiding them in various cupboards.
> As soon as my last 2 orders have arrived I will leave Mystery Island for Ban Island.  Haha. I know. Bets are open now – how long will I stay there?!



I may join you. But a word of warning. I can be a bad influence.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I may join you. But a word of warning. I can be a bad influence.


Oh. Don't worry. So can I. 
(Sigh, I am waiting to be able to leave the office for a trip to the country. At the moment weather looks like that there will be a thunderstorm, when I will be on my way to the underground.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy news. Instead of exile on ban island, the proprietor of the Happy Mackerel has set up an outdoor tiki bar with for those of us with low bag resistance. 

Healthy plant based drinks will be available (tequila, beer, etc.)  

Islanders with far more sales resistance (possibly possessing immunity) are more than welcome to offer
inspirational guidance  and encouragement.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy news. Instead of exile on ban island, the proprietor of the Happy Mackerel has set up an outdoor tiki bar with for those with low bag resistance. Healthy plant based drinks will be available (tequila, beer, etc.) Islanders with far more sales resistance (possibly possessing immunity) are more than welcome to offer encouragement.
> 
> View attachment 4769844
> View attachment 4769845


I am on my way!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am on my way!
> View attachment 4769847



I’ll meet you there, Ludmilla. First round is on me!


----------



## Linda74

I have the red velvet chain link purse and the black one also serial numbers are under button are these authentic?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Linda74 said:


> I have the red velvet chain link purse and the black one also serial numbers are under button are these authentic?



I think you have posted in the wrong thread, Linda74. The appropriate “Authenticate This” thread might be able to help you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ordinarily when I wear a bag with a print, I try to coordinate it with a neutral outfit. But with the boisterous print of my Piero Guidi, I’m taking the circus to town....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ordinarily when I wear a bag with a print, I try to coordinate it with a neutral outfit. But with the boisterous print of my Piero Guidi, I’m taking the circus to town....
> 
> View attachment 4770025


Your bag looks so much bigger on this picture! Hope you both have some fun.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Ordinarily when I wear a bag with a print, I try to coordinate it with a neutral outfit. But with the boisterous print of my Piero Guidi, I’m taking the circus to town....
> 
> View attachment 4770025


You look perfect and ready for adventure!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!  I can’t wait to see all the new bags!!  I’m still in my Bal. I’m not ready to change Im really enjoying her.

Right now dh and I are at our close friends’ lake house in upstate NY. It’s beautiful and we are having lunch on their boat!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Your bag looks so much bigger on this picture! Hope you both have some fun.



You’re right, Ludmilla. Looks can be deceiving. It’s one of the reasons that I never buy a bag based on photographs alone. If the dimensions aren’t in the description, I’m not interested.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!  I can’t wait to see all the new bags!!  I’m still in my Bal. I’m not ready to change Im really enjoying her.
> 
> Right now dh and I are at our close friends’ lake house in upstate NY. It’s beautiful and we are having lunch on their boat!



Have a wonderful time, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ordinarily when I wear a bag with a print, I try to coordinate it with a neutral outfit. But with the boisterous print of my Piero Guidi, I’m taking the circus to town....
> 
> View attachment 4770025


Perfect, Fim! Such a cheerful bag! 
You look great!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am on my way!
> View attachment 4769847


There used to be a Think store in town but I didn't know they were making bags. Congrats on your Think bag, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!  I can’t wait to see all the new bags!!  I’m still in my Bal. I’m not ready to change Im really enjoying her.
> 
> Right now dh and I are at our close friends’ lake house in upstate NY. It’s beautiful and we are having lunch on their boat!


Woah! I am SO envious! Have a great time.
(And keep enjoying your Bal - selling Pico was obviously the right choice. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, Ludmilla. Looks can be deceiving. It’s one of the reasons that *I never buy a bag based on photographs alone. *If the dimensions aren’t in the description, I’m not interested.


This is wise. I am guilty of buying bags based on pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There used to be a Think store in town but I didn't know they were making bags. Congrats on your Think bag, Ludmilla.


Thank you! I did not know that they make bags until I saw them his one. I have some shoes, too. Very comfortable.
Got that bag probably 2 years ago and did not use it very often. Sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Fim! Such a cheerful bag!
> You look great!



Thank you, Mariapia. Truth be told, your Mary Katrantzou Longchamp has always been my benchmark for a bag that just makes you smile!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! I am SO envious! Have a great time.
> (And keep enjoying your Bal - selling Pico was obviously the right choice. )


Thanks Ludmilla. Yes it was the right choice but I took a loss and that pings me every now and then.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy news. Instead of exile on ban island, the proprietor of the Happy Mackerel has set up an outdoor tiki bar with for those of us with low bag resistance.
> 
> Healthy plant based drinks will be available (tequila, beer, etc.)
> 
> Islanders with far more sales resistance (possibly possessing immunity) are more than welcome to offer
> inspirational guidance  and encouragement.
> 
> View attachment 4769844
> View attachment 4769845


I am soooo in. I am at Zero days with no pet accidents this week.
I shall bring my world famous tuna dip with some Mango Salsa for the vegans.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks Ludmilla. Yes it was the right choice but I took a loss and that pings me every now and then.



Tomsmom, we’ve all been there. But think of your Pico less as false gold and more as fairy dust. Who couldn’t help but be beguiled?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I am soooo in. I am at Zero days with no pet accidents this week.
> I shall bring my world famous tuna dip with some Mango Salsa for the vegans.



Perfect, Murphy. Will you be a guest speaker? Or have you too followed the siren song of a new bag?


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Perfect, Murphy. Will you be a guest speaker? Or have you too followed the siren song of a new bag?


Guilty as charged. Of course. So much Spring merchandise went unsold that there are some crazy deals. 
I will be happy to speak on the joys of enabling ones friends in the endless pursuit of the perfect bag wardrobe. Lol


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Tomsmom, we’ve all been there. But think of your Pico less as false gold and more as fairy dust. Who couldn’t help but be beguiled?


Awww thank you Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks Ludmilla. Yes it was the right choice but I took a loss and that pings me every now and then.


I understand. This would ping me too.


Murphy47 said:


> I am soooo in. I am at Zero days with no pet accidents this week.
> I shall bring my world famous tuna dip with some Mango Salsa for the vegans.


Congrats on your well behaving cats and dog. 
What did you get during the sales?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> I understand. This would ping me too.
> 
> Congrats on your well behaving cats and dog.
> What did you get during the sales?


Cats and dogs are having some digestive issues. Doggie afraid to go out with all the fireworks. Have been cleaning up the mess for days now. 
During lockdown I lost some weight and not much fits. So I bought a few pairs of shorts and some tops. Plus of course new sandals (boring black) and the Michael Kors Maxine. Will post pic later. 
How are you doing? Enjoying the country?


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Cats and dogs are having some digestive issues. Doggie afraid to go out with all the fireworks. Have been cleaning up the mess for days now.
> During lockdown I lost some weight and not much fits. So I bought a few pairs of shorts and some tops. Plus of course new sandals (boring black) and the Michael Kors Maxine. Will post pic later.
> How are you doing? Enjoying the country?


Oh no Murphy poor pets and poor you!  
Yayyy for losing weight. Can’t wait to see the new bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cats and dogs are having some digestive issues. Doggie afraid to go out with all the fireworks. Have been cleaning up the mess for days now.
> During lockdown I lost some weight and not much fits. So I bought a few pairs of shorts and some tops. Plus of course new sandals (boring black) and the Michael Kors Maxine. Will post pic later.
> How are you doing? Enjoying the country?


So far, you are the first one that I know of who has lost weight during lockdown. This is great. 
Poor pets. Hope there won‘t be any issues!
So far I am doing well. Mother and I did some garden stuff. Now there is a thunderstorm above us.


I am so curious about your new bag and cannot wait to see it!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> So far, you are the first one that I know of who has lost weight during lockdown. This is great.
> Poor pets. Hope there won‘t be any issues!
> So far I am doing well. Mother and I did some garden stuff. Now there is a thunderstorm above us.
> View attachment 4770852
> 
> I am so curious about your new bag and cannot wait to see it!


Beautiful flowers! 
I have a difficult time eating when I’m worried about stuff so it was easy. And for awhile I lost all sense of taste. Easy to avoid eating when everything tastes like paste. Lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful flowers!
> I have a difficult time eating when I’m worried about stuff so it was easy. And for awhile I lost all sense of taste. Easy to avoid eating when everything tastes like paste. Lol.


Ha! Loosing sense of taste can be a symptom of covid 19. Maybe you already had it?
Eating is a stress relief for me - and I had not much exercise during the past weeks.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Loosing sense of taste can be a symptom of covid 19. Maybe you already had it?
> Eating is a stress relief for me - and I had not much exercise during the past weeks.


Won’t know if I’ve had it for awhile. Not going anywhere NEAR a doctors office right now. Too many sick people who won’t wear a mask.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Won’t know if I’ve had it for awhile. Not going anywhere NEAR a doctors office right now. Too many sick people who won’t wear a mask.


No, I would not do this either. Also, those tests are pretty expensive. I think my curiosity would not be big enough.
How is the covid situation in your area. I read that the numbers in the US is going up.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> No, I would not do this either. Also, those tests are pretty expensive. I think my curiosity would not be big enough.
> How is the covid situation in your area. I read that the numbers in the US is going up.


My immediate area has no real change. If you travel to the more rural areas the numbers have spiked as many refuse to wear a mask.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> My immediate area has no real change. If you travel to the more rural areas the numbers have spiked as many refuse to wear a mask.


Glad that your area is not very much affected.


----------



## Narnanz

As promised the bag in the mail.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> As promised the bag in the mail.
> View attachment 4771318



gorgeous!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> As promised the bag in the mail.
> View attachment 4771318



 Beautiful! Such an iconic bal, Narnanz. I swoon...


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> As promised the bag in the mail.
> View attachment 4771318


Beautiful! It looks perfect. Huge congrats. 
Is this your second Bal?


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! It looks perfect. Huge congrats.
> Is this your second Bal?


Technically my third...my first was a small coin purse and my second was my First in Raisin.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone had a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely Sunday!


Cheating on handbags with IKEA. Have to go back and pick up some chairs tomorrow that wouldn’t fit in the car.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone had a lovely Sunday!



Spent most of the day with my birthday present from my DH.  Pruning bushes and trimming branches with my new 20 volt 6 inch Alligator Chainsaw Lopper. 

It comes with its own battery and charger. Easy to use and a little beast!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Cheating on handbags with IKEA. Have to go back and pick up some chairs tomorrow that wouldn’t fit in the car.


So envious about going to IKEA. I so want to go there. But, this is not so easy when you do not have a car.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Spent most of the day with my birthday present from my DH.  Pruning bushes and trimming branches with my new 20 volt 6 inch Alligator Chainsaw Lopper.
> 
> It comes with its own battery and charger. Easy to use and a little beast!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772241


Woah! This looks neat!


----------



## Ludmilla

This week starts with Miss Choc. 


Have a great Monday, all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This week starts with Miss Choc.
> View attachment 4772445
> 
> Have a great Monday, all!


Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla. I have nothing more exciting to do today other than housework and laundry.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday to you, Ludmilla. I have nothing more exciting to do today other than housework and laundry.


I wish I had such unexciting stuff to do like you.
Right now I am just mad.
As you all know - I have ordered a bag.
And obviously the German mail service is messing things up again. Ugh. 
Instead of ordering from Gerard Darel directly (who is using UPS) I ordered from a French online store. Because bag was less pricey there. And guess what - they are using the WORST German mail service available. I thought they use DHL, but no. If I had known that I would have swallowed the higher cost. Because now I am very likely to never get the bag (as the German mail service claims that there is no street in the adress and I cannot complete it). I already had the same problem at the beginning of the year with a Dooney bag. And now again. 
The universe is obviously telling me that I need to stop online shopping.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Beautiful flowers!
> I have a difficult time eating when I’m worried about stuff so it was easy. And for awhile I lost all sense of taste. Easy to avoid eating when everything tastes like paste. Lol.



I lost some weight too for the same reasons, Murphy...  
too worried to think about food...



Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Loosing sense of taste can be a symptom of covid 19. Maybe you already had it?
> Eating is a stress relief for me - and I had not much exercise during the past weeks.


Yes, loss of taste is a symptom of the virus especially in young people. There is a test that can say if we have had  the disease 



Narnanz said:


> As promised the bag in the mail.
> View attachment 4771318



Absolutely gorgeous, Narnanz! 



Fimpagebag said:


> Spent most of the day with my birthday present from my DH.  Pruning bushes and trimming branches with my new 20 volt 6 inch Alligator Chainsaw Lopper.
> 
> It comes with its own battery and charger. Easy to use and a little beast!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772241



Wow, Fim! Indispensable gardener's tool! 



Ludmilla said:


> I wish I had such unexciting stuff to do like you.
> Right now I am just mad.
> As you all know - I have ordered a bag.
> And obviously the German mail service is messing things up again. Ugh.
> Instead of ordering from Gerard Darel directly (who is using UPS) I ordered from a French online store. Because bag was less pricey there. And guess what - they are using the WORST German mail service available. I thought they use DHL, but no. If I had known that I would have swallowed the higher cost. Because now I am very likely to never get the bag (as the German mail service claims that there is no street in the adress and I cannot complete it). I already had the same problem at the beginning of the year with a Dooney bag. And now again.
> The universe is obviously telling me that I need to stop online shopping.



Oh dear! 
Did you try to phone or email the French store? 
If the mail service sends the bag back, they will be able to send it back to you.
What store is it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I lost some weight too for the same reasons, Murphy...
> too worried to think about food...
> 
> 
> Yes, loss of taste is a symptom of the virus especially in young people. There is a test that can say if we have had  the disease
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous, Narnanz!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Fim! Indispensable gardener's tool!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear!
> Did you try to phone or email the French store?
> If the mail service sends the bag back, they will be able to send it back to you.
> What store is it?


It is the online version of Printemps. I have written them a mail and messaged them through a contact form. In German (as they have an excellent German website) and in French (with tons of mistakes I guess). I have not called them as I cannot speak French. 
So far no reaction. I am so bumped, because I had a gut feeling that the mail service would change to Dpd at the border. And I have had so many troubles with Dpd in the past. Stolen packages and all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is the online version of Printemps. I have written them a mail and messaged them through a contact form. In German (as they have an excellent German website) and in French (with tons of mistakes I guess). I have not called them as I cannot speak French.
> So far no reaction. I am so bumped, because I had a gut feeling that the mail service would change to Dpd at the border. And I have had so many troubles with Dpd in the past. Stolen packages and all.



That’s awful, Ludmilla. Is there any way you can either get the bag or your money back?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> That’s awful, Ludmilla. Is there any way you can either get the bag or your money back?


The package should arrive tomorrow or on Wednesday. I am going to contact the company of my credit card on Wednesday evening if nothing shows up.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> The package should arrive tomorrow or on Wednesday. I am going to contact the company of my credit card on Wednesday evening if nothing shows up.


Oh I hope it arrives on time, how frustrating !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is the online version of Printemps. I have written them a mail and messaged them through a contact form. In German (as they have an excellent German website) and in French (with tons of mistakes I guess). I have not called them as I cannot speak French.
> So far no reaction. I am so bumped, because I had a gut feeling that the mail service would change to Dpd at the border. And I have had so many troubles with Dpd in the past. Stolen packages and all.





Ludmilla said:


> The package should arrive tomorrow or on Wednesday. I am going to contact the company of my credit card on Wednesday evening if nothing shows up.


If you don't receive your bag and get no answer from the site, send me a message with all the details about your order and the phone number of the French site and I will call them...
Le Printemps is a very reputable store, I am sure they won't let you down..


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Spent most of the day with my birthday present from my DH.  Pruning bushes and trimming branches with my new 20 volt 6 inch Alligator Chainsaw Lopper.
> 
> It comes with its own battery and charger. Easy to use and a little beast!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4772241


Oooh. Looks good! What a fun toy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I hope it arrives on time, how frustrating !


Thank you! I hope so, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> If you don't receive your bag and get no answer from the site, send me a message with all the details about your order and the phone number of the French site and I will call them...
> Le Printemps is a very reputable store, I am sure they won't let you down..


Thank you, Mariapia. I will.   
The problem lies completely with this German mail service. They are really the worst.


----------



## Ludmilla

To light things up a bit I took one of my real summer bags out. Dooney Leyla.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I will.
> The problem lies completely with this German mail service. They are really the worst.


Fingers crossed, Ludmilla!
Keep me posted...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fingers crossed, Ludmilla!
> Keep me posted...


I will.  So far - nothing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> To light things up a bit I took one of my real summer bags out. Dooney Leyla.
> View attachment 4773476



One of my favorite designs from Dooney. Nice detail, good color, and unobtrusive style. Great choice, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> One of my favorite designs from Dooney. Nice detail, good color, and unobtrusive style. Great choice, Ludmilla!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

All drinks at the Mackerel are on me today. Package was delivered at my parent’s house. Yay!  
Now I have to wait almost 2 weeks until I can open it.


----------



## Murphy47

I’m in. Today my mom finally took back a coffee table she gave me 15 years ago. I didn’t want it then but she dropped it off anyway. No more broken or stubbed toes!
second round is on me!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> All drinks at the Mackerel are on me today. Package was delivered at my parent’s house. Yay!
> Now I have to wait almost 2 weeks until I can open it.



Hooray! I’m so happy for you, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I’m in. Today my mom finally took back a coffee table she gave me 15 years ago. I didn’t want it then but she dropped it off anyway. No more broken or stubbed toes!
> second round is on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773963



Good for you, Murphy. There are some pieces of furniture that just lay in wait for an unsuspecting toe!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> All drinks at the Mackerel are on me today. Package was delivered at my parent’s house. Yay!
> Now I have to wait almost 2 weeks until I can open it.


Yayyyy!!!!  Sorry about the 2 weeks though.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> I’m in. Today my mom finally took back a coffee table she gave me 15 years ago. I didn’t want it then but she dropped it off anyway. No more broken or stubbed toes!
> second round is on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773963


Whew!!  So glad that furniture is no longer a hazard!


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi!  I’m debating changing out not my Bal, I’ve been using her pretty much since she arrived. I’m debating Artsy or I don’t know what else...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hi!  I’m debating changing out not my Bal, I’ve been using her pretty much since she arrived. I’m debating Artsy or I don’t know what else...



It is a conundrum, Tomsmom. I’ve been using myPiero Guidi since I got her and have no immediate plans to swap her out for another bag. It was a lot easier when I was going to work everyday to change bags more frequently.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> It is a conundrum, Tomsmom. I’ve been using myPiero Guidi since I got her and have no immediate plans to swap her out for another bag. It was a lot easier when I was going to work everyday to change bags more frequently.


I agree with that! Sometimes I have to make a conscious effort to pick a different bag. I try though


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I’m in. Today my mom finally took back a coffee table she gave me 15 years ago. I didn’t want it then but she dropped it off anyway. No more broken or stubbed toes!
> second round is on me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4773963


Seems like this was a truly evil furniture - sometimes I have the feeling certain stuff just knows that you do not like nor want it and it gives you a hard time for this.


Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! I’m so happy for you, Ludmilla.



Hehehe. I am also pretty happy about that. 



Tomsmom said:


> Hi!  I’m debating changing out not my Bal, I’ve been using her pretty much since she arrived. I’m debating Artsy or I don’t know what else...


There is a beautiful Marcie ... waiting to get a spin ... 


Fimpagebag said:


> It is a conundrum, Tomsmom. I’ve been using myPiero Guidi since I got her and have no immediate plans to swap her out for another bag. It was a lot easier when I was going to work everyday to change bags more frequently.


Yes! I realised how many bags you really need when I was stuck at home office. Most of my bags are work bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> All drinks at the Mackerel are on me today. Package was delivered at my parent’s house. Yay!
> Now I have to wait almost 2 weeks until I can open it.


Great news, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great news, Ludmilla!


Yes!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

As we have rain today I changed into my Marzilla again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As we have rain today I changed into my Marzilla again.
> View attachment 4775701



Beautiful Marcie!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday! I’m sitting in my car waiting to go to work. I’ve been assigned to an enrichment center in Brooklyn for most of the summer. Everyone here is very nice and I really like my co- nurses. So here’s the Bal, my girls said to stay with her a while longer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday! I’m sitting in my car waiting to go to work. I’ve been assigned to an enrichment center in Brooklyn for most of the summer. Everyone here is very nice and I really like my co- nurses. So here’s the Bal, my girls said to stay with her a while longer.
> View attachment 4775806


Beautiful Bal and thanks for the Marcie compliments. 
I have thought about bag rotating yesterday. I came to the conclusion that rotating bags just for the sake of rotating them is not a very good idea. I think there is nothing wrong using bags for a longer time span if we enjoy using them.

I am glad that you seem to have a good work perspective for summer!


----------



## Mariapia

Well........Beautiful Tomsmom's Bal and Ludmilla's Marcie should encourage me to take out one of my favourite leather bags... but , will you believe me, I still find them too heavy for Summer, maybe because of the clothes I am wearing... No shoulder pads or long sleeves jackets to make them feel lighter weight..
So... today it's an LP again..This one.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Well........Beautiful Tomsmom's Bal and Ludmilla's Marcie should encourage me to take out one of my favourite leather bags... but , will you believe me, I still find them too heavy for Summer, maybe because of the clothes I am wearing... No shoulder pads or long sleeves jackets to make them feel lighter weight..
> So... today it's an LP again..This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776068


So cheerful!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As we have rain today I changed into my Marzilla again.
> View attachment 4775701



I love your Marzilla, Ludmilla! Great choice!    




Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday! I’m sitting in my car waiting to go to work. I’ve been assigned to an enrichment center in Brooklyn for most of the summer. Everyone here is very nice and I really like my co- nurses. So here’s the Bal, my girls said to stay with her a while longer.
> View attachment 4775806



What a perfect summery blue, Tomsmom! 




Mariapia said:


> Well........Beautiful Tomsmom's Bal and Ludmilla's Marcie should encourage me to take out one of my favourite leather bags... but , will you believe me, I still find them too heavy for Summer, maybe because of the clothes I am wearing... No shoulder pads or long sleeves jackets to make them feel lighter weight..
> So... today it's an LP again..This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776068



What a fun lighthearted bag, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Well........Beautiful Tomsmom's Bal and Ludmilla's Marcie should encourage me to take out one of my favourite leather bags... but , will you believe me, I still find them too heavy for Summer, maybe because of the clothes I am wearing... No shoulder pads or long sleeves jackets to make them feel lighter weight..
> So... today it's an LP again..This one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4776068


You know that I love this bag and it is perfect for summer!
As we have more rain and less heat around here (compared with the last 2 years) I am able to wear my heavy leather bags at the moment.  I totally get you when you say that you find your leather bags too heavy for summer.
Well ... there will be a huge construction work on the underground starting on July 13. It will last for 10 weeks and I will have to walk longer distances. I will be probably wearing a lot LC and other lightweight bags during those weeks.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday !!   I’m off today because the 4th of July landed on a Saturday so we have today off. Yayyy!
Went to the Sal Val today scored some really nice things all for 22.45!  I was so happy


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday !!   I’m off today because the 4th of July landed on a Saturday so we have today off. Yayyy!
> Went to the Sal Val today scored some really nice things all for 22.45!  I was so happy


Sounds great!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy 4th of July to my American friends! I hope everyone has a great Saturday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies!  
This morning, as I was tired of carrying nylon bags, I decided to explore my closet and found a bag I didn't even remember I had....
Here it is... My upcycled leather Bandit Manchot tote..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> This morning, as I was tired of carrying nylon bags, I decided to explore my closet and found a bag I didn't even remember I had....
> Here it is... My upcycled leather Bandit Manchot tote..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4779165


Very pretty! You need to dig up more forgotten bags and post photos for us. 
Eyecandy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally wearing See by Chloe Hana again.


Happy Monday all!
(Woke up with migraine today. And went to the office. Sigh. Next time I need to remember to stay at home as soon as I feel unwell. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, Islanders! My internet provider is having major issues not to worry if I don’t make my presence known until the problem is resolved. Hope everyone is well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sorry you’re not feeling well, Ludmilla. Hope you feel better as the day goes on.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! You need to dig up more forgotten bags and post photos for us.
> Eyecandy!



Agreed! Love the blue, Mariapia. And you know I’m a fan of croc embossed bags. Good choice!


----------



## Joule

@Ludmilla, I hope you feel better soon. @Fimpagebag, I hope your internet feels better soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Finally wearing See by Chloe Hana again.
> View attachment 4779490
> 
> Happy Monday all!
> (Woke up with migraine today. And went to the office. Sigh. Next time I need to remember to stay at home as soon as I feel unwell. )


I hope the migraine is short lived!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Finally wearing See by Chloe Hana again.
> View attachment 4779490
> 
> Happy Monday all!
> (Woke up with migraine today. And went to the office. Sigh. Next time I need to remember to stay at home as soon as I feel unwell. )


It's always nice to see beautiful Hana
How are you feeling now, Ludmilla?
I hope your migraine has disappeared.


----------



## Mariapia

Today, back to one of my nylon bags.
Not a LP this time but my Marc by Marc Jacobs


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Today, back to one of my nylon bags.
> Not a LP this time but my Marc by Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 4780481


Fun bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thanks for your concern and well wishes, all. I did not feel well the whole day, yesterday. Head was dizzy.
Today is better, though.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags!  Marcie finally came out!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags!  Marcie finally came out!
> View attachment 4780547


Just WOW!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags!  Marcie finally came out!
> View attachment 4780547


Yay! This is so pretty! How do you like carrying this bag?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay! This is so pretty! How do you like carrying this bag?


Well she’s only gone as far as the car then to work. I’ll know more when I take her shopping.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Today, back to one of my nylon bags.
> Not a LP this time but my Marc by Marc Jacobs
> View attachment 4780481


I always loved that one. And your chair.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I always loved that one. And your chair.


We all love that chair.


----------



## Ludmilla

Argh! Just had another epic fail at a test video conference.  And as always no one from IT is around to actually help.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags!  Marcie finally came out!
> View attachment 4780547



Love it! The color is TDF!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It’s been one thing after another lately. My truck needs work, our satellite dish went out, etc. 

But as the fates continued to conspire (a.k.a “death by a thousand paper cuts”) at least I’m able to be back online. 

To mark the occasion I made a concerted effort to change bags today. Went back to one of my oldest bags. My Franco Sarto Rhumba Croc.


----------



## Ludmilla

As I had to carry tons today I am back in my Think tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As I had to carry tons today I am back in my Think tote.
> View attachment 4782594



Good choice, Ludmilla.

 I changed into my venerable Franco Sarto for the same reason.  It can accomodate more than I probably need, but have just in case.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s been one thing after another lately. My truck needs work, our satellite dish went out, etc.
> 
> But as the fates continued to conspire (a.k.a “death by a thousand paper cuts”) at least I’m able to be back online.
> 
> To mark the occasion I made a concerted effort to change bags today. Went back to one of my oldest bags. My Franco Sarto Rhumba Croc.
> 
> View attachment 4781975





Ludmilla said:


> As I had to carry tons today I am back in my Think tote.
> View attachment 4782594


Congratulations, Fim and Ludmilla!
Your "old " bags need to be carried more often .
Funny how some bags we stopped using suddenly become indispensable and are still beautiful .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Congratulations, Fim and Ludmilla!
> Your "old " bags need to be carried more often .
> Funny how some bags we stopped using suddenly become indispensable and are still beautiful .



The same can be said for you, Mariapia! Your Marc Jacobs and Bandit Manchot Tote are a lovely change of pace.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The same can be said for you, Mariapia! Your Marc Jacobs and Bandit Manchot Tote are a lovely change of pace.


Thank you, Fim.
Do you remember I haven't bought a bag since November?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> Do you remember I haven't bought a bag since November?



True, but I’ve succumbed enough for both of us, Mariapia!


----------



## Murphy47

Wow! I had forgotten that! What awesome self control.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s been one thing after another lately. My truck needs work, our satellite dish went out, etc.
> 
> But as the fates continued to conspire (a.k.a “death by a thousand paper cuts”) at least I’m able to be back online.
> 
> To mark the occasion I made a concerted effort to change bags today. Went back to one of my oldest bags. My Franco Sarto Rhumba Croc.
> 
> View attachment 4781975


Pretty! How many croc embossed bags do you have?


Mariapia said:


> Congratulations, Fim and Ludmilla!
> Your "old " bags need to be carried more often .
> Funny how some bags we stopped using suddenly become indispensable and are still beautiful .


Yes! Absolutely! Thanks to the construction works on the underground I will have to carry this lightweight tote quite often.


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> Do you remember I haven't bought a bag since November?


Hehe. I will get 2 new bags. This evening I am finally able to check my package from France. 
I envy your self control!


----------



## Ludmilla

LP today.


Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! How many croc embossed bags do you have?
> 
> I have ten croc bags, Ludmilla. 7 Brahmins, 2 Dooneys, 1 Franco Sarto, and my infamous London Fog “Zombie” Croc.
> 
> Hehe. I will get 2 new bags. This evening I am finally able to check my package from France.
> I envy your self control!



Can hardly wait to see your bag from France. Now about the other bag you’re expecting.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> LP today.
> View attachment 4783526
> 
> Happy Friday!


Happy Friday to you, Ludmilla. 

As always, you can’t go wrong with one of your indispensable Longchamps. Nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Can hardly wait to see your bag from France. Now about the other bag you’re expecting.....


It is a Massaccesi bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday to you, Ludmilla.
> 
> As always, you can’t go wrong with one of your indispensable Longchamps. Nice!


Thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am happy to tell that I received a pretty bag from France. 
Pictures follow tomorrow.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Wow! I had forgotten that! What awesome self control.



Hehe. I will get 2 new bags. This evening I am finally able to check my package from France. 
I envy your self control!
[/QUOTE]

No self control, ladies, just a lack of opportunities.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No self control, ladies, just a lack of opportunities.....


Ah, I see. 
I hope you will have an opportunity soon! 

I REALLY like my Gerard Darel bag. It is roomy and lightweight. The brown colour is not too yellowish and it smells nice. 
It was made in Turkey - so the 24 are not made in France anymore. Sigh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ah, I see.
> I hope you will have an opportunity soon!
> 
> I REALLY like my Gerard Darel bag. It is roomy and lightweight. The brown colour is not too yellowish and it smells nice.
> It was made in Turkey - so the 24 are not made in France anymore. Sigh.
> 
> 
> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, I see.
> I hope you will have an opportunity soon!
> 
> I REALLY like my Gerard Darel bag. It is roomy and lightweight. The brown colour is not too yellowish and it smells nice.
> It was made in Turkey - so the 24 are not made in France anymore. Sigh.
> 
> 
> 
> I am happy you like your 24, Ludmilla
> I can't believe it's not made in France any more, though.
> Fortunately, it's certainly well made and you will love carrying it.
> Roomy and lightweight? That's what most of us here are looking for.
> Congrats on your purchase!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ah, I see.
> I hope you will have an opportunity soon!
> 
> I REALLY like my Gerard Darel bag. It is roomy and lightweight. The brown colour is not too yellowish and it smells nice.
> It was made in Turkey - so the 24 are not made in France anymore. Sigh.



To quote the immortal wisdom of a Mexican beer commercial aired here in the States, “It’s not where you come from, it’s what you’re made of.”

So Ludmilla, if it’s true for beer (and people as well) why not for bags? The fact that your new bag was made in Turkey only should inspire you to wield your considerable word wizardry in deciding on the perfect name for him/her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> To quote the immortal wisdom of a Mexican beer commercial aired here in the States, “It’s not where you come from, it’s what you’re made of.”
> 
> So Ludmilla, if it’s true for beer (and people as well) why not for bags? The fact that your new bag was made in Turkey only should inspire you to wield your considerable word wizardry in deciding on the perfect name for him/her.


Hehe. I am not disappointed that the bag was made in Turkey. Most of my Mulbs were produced there. And they are of excellent quality. I just think it is sad that those brands seem to produce anywhere but in their country of origin. These are all jobs that were outsourced.


----------



## Ludmilla

Here is my new bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

And here is the bag that I carried today thanks to rain.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Here is my new bag.
> View attachment 4784779



Love it! Just enough smoosh, great size, understated hardware, and a worthy addition to the brown rainbow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it! Just enough smoosh, great size, understated hardware, and a worthy addition to the brown rainbow!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Here is my new bag.
> View attachment 4784779


I love it!  He color is so so nice !!  
I was caught in the rain with Marcie yesterday too !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here is my new bag.
> View attachment 4784779





Ludmilla said:


> And here is the bag that I carried today thanks to rain.
> 
> View attachment 4784780


Two real beauties!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love it!  He color is so so nice !!
> I was caught in the rain with Marcie yesterday too !


Thank you!
Marcie can take the rain. The leather is indestructible.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Two real beauties!


Thank you.
Gerard is having his maiden voyage tomorrow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> And here is the bag that I carried today thanks to rain.
> 
> View attachment 4784780


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, Islanders!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, Fim!   
Off to the big city again.
Hopefully, my vacation starts on Thursday.


----------



## Ludmilla

My Gerard Darel bag on its maiden voyage.


----------



## Tomsmom

I have exciting news!  Miss 22 (her birthday is today) was proposed to last night!!  She’s engaged!  We are so happy for her and her fiancé.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  Miss 22 (her birthday is today) was proposed to last night!!  She’s engaged!  We are so happy for her and her fiancé.


Wow these are really happy news! Hope you can have a little party to celebrate.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  Miss 22 (her birthday is today) was proposed to last night!!  She’s engaged!  We are so happy for her and her fiancé.


Congratulations to Miss22 and her fiancé'


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My Gerard Darel bag on its maiden voyage.
> View attachment 4785687


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you! I really enjoyed carrying it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  Miss 22 (her birthday is today) was proposed to last night!!  She’s engaged!  We are so happy for her and her fiancé.



Congratulations! Warmest wishes to your daughter and her fiance!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My Gerard Darel bag on its maiden voyage.
> View attachment 4785687



Your bag has such a great vibe, Ludmilla! Fun yet practical, ready for anything!  Enjoy!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  Miss 22 (her birthday is today) was proposed to last night!!  She’s engaged!  We are so happy for her and her fiancé.


Wonderful news. Congratulations to the happy couple.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your bag has such a great vibe, Ludmilla! Fun yet practical, ready for anything!  Enjoy!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!
I have kind of a day today.
This morning I was responsible for an important videoconference. Not for the content part but for the organisational part.
The my computer did not work for a more than an hour.
Now I have had one fun hour together with our IT and one poor Italian trying to test yet another videoconference system.
Good grief. In the end everything worked out, but I do feel exhausted now.

Thankfully my new bag is keeping me company.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I have exciting news!  Miss 22 (her birthday is today) was proposed to last night!!  She’s engaged!  We are so happy for her and her fiancé.


Wonderful news.  We so need some happy things to happen right now!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> I have kind of a day today.
> This morning I was responsible for an important videoconference. Not for the content part but for the organisational part.
> The my computer did not work for a more than an hour.
> Now I have had one fun hour together with our IT and one poor Italian trying to test yet another videoconference system.
> Good grief. In the end everything worked out, but I do feel exhausted now.
> 
> Thankfully my new bag is keeping me company.
> View attachment 4787731


What a beautiful, stylish bag. With just the correct amount of smoosh in it. 

It must be devine to wear. Do you carry it by the handles or do you sling it under your arm.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> I have kind of a day today.
> This morning I was responsible for an important videoconference. Not for the content part but for the organisational part.
> The my computer did not work for a more than an hour.
> Now I have had one fun hour together with our IT and one poor Italian trying to test yet another videoconference system.
> Good grief. In the end everything worked out, but I do feel exhausted now.
> 
> Thankfully my new bag is keeping me company.
> View attachment 4787731


That is one lovely bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> What a beautiful, stylish bag. With just the correct amount of smoosh in it.
> 
> It must be devine to wear. Do you carry it by the handles or do you sling it under your arm.


I carry it by its handles - they do not fit over my shoulder. I am not petite enough. 


Murphy47 said:


> That is one lovely bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bree bag today.
Hopefully I get vacation for the rest of the week and the upcoming week.


----------



## Ludmilla

Vacation starting today!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Vacation starting today!


Yayyyyy!!!  Have a great time off!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyyy!!!  Have a great time off!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Was itching to change bags last night. The Frye:


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Was itching to change bags last night. The Frye:
> 
> View attachment 4789912


Pretty! Frye bags are nice!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Vacation starting today!


Have a nice holiday, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Have a nice holiday, Ludmilla!


Thank you!
Just landed in the country.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Vacation starting today!



Good for you, Ludmilla! 

As maddening as it is these days to get anything (no matter how trivial) accomplished, I can only admire   the aplomb you’ve demonstrated dealing with the difficulties you’ve had to surmount in your work.  

So enjoy your well deserved respite and have a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Was itching to change bags last night. The Frye:
> 
> View attachment 4789912



What a great choice, Tomsmom! Of the many great things about our Island (and fellow Islanders) is the rich diversity of the bags we carry. Your Frye is a wonderful example. ❤️


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla!
> 
> As maddening as it is these days to get anything (no matter how trivial) accomplished, I can only admire   the aplomb you’ve demonstrated dealing with the difficulties you’ve had to surmount in your work.
> 
> So enjoy your well deserved respite and have a wonderful vacation!


Thank you, Fim!
I agree that everything is weird these days, but at least I have a job and can actually do something. This helps to deal with all those maddening stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Went food shopping now I’m off to the SalVal!!  Changed into my Neely and Chloe tote


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Went food shopping now I’m off to the SalVal!!  Changed into my Neely and Chloe tote
> 
> View attachment 4792204


Lovely tote!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I had to stop in TJ Maxx today and found this great coach back pack. I’m not really a back pack person but I figured I’d give it a shot for the summer.  Especially for work I have to walk a bit from where my car is parked to the school.


----------



## Murphy47

Looks lovely! Great color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So I had to stop in TJ Maxx today and found this great coach back pack. I’m not really a back pack person but I figured I’d give it a shot for the summer.  Especially for work I have to walk a bit from where my car is parked to the school.
> 
> View attachment 4792739


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely Sunday.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So I had to stop in TJ Maxx today and found this great coach back pack. I’m not really a back pack person but I figured I’d give it a shot for the summer.  Especially for work I have to walk a bit from where my car is parked to the school.
> 
> View attachment 4792739


Lovely backpack, Tomsmom. And , as usual, great find!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely Sunday.


I hate Sundays in general, everything is closed, most of the time there is nothing to do in town etc. But... in Summer, it's totally different. 
There are lots of tourists in the city, all outdoor cafes are crowded , the weather is nice and everyone seems to be on holiday...
If it weren't for that awful Covid-19 ( everybody talks about it) we would be even happier...
What about you, Ludmilla?


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Went food shopping now I’m off to the SalVal!!  Changed into my Neely and Chloe tote
> 
> View attachment 4792204


A timeless beauty, love your style.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying a lovely Sunday.


I hope you had a great day .  I returned a bunch of things to Nord rack but didn’t shop much. It was very hot today.  But I’m glad I got out of the house.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Went food shopping now I’m off to the SalVal!!  Changed into my Neely and Chloe tote
> 
> View attachment 4792204



Gold choice, Ludmilla! I love it when a stylish bag also offers practicality. The color is perfect for summer!  Enjoy your day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I had to stop in TJ Maxx today and found this great coach back pack. I’m not really a back pack person but I figured I’d give it a shot for the summer.  Especially for work I have to walk a bit from where my car is parked to the school.
> 
> View attachment 4792739



What a great buy, Tomsmom! Serendipity was on your side! Enjoy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, Islanders! My internet is back, though sporadic. 

July, thus far, has been “one of those” months. Every time I turn around there’s another thing added to my “must do” list. 

 Quite honestly I don’t know how I would accomplish even half of my tasks if I was still working. Good thing I’m retired!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders! My internet is back, though sporadic.
> 
> July, thus far, has been “one of those” months. Every time I turn around there’s another thing added to my “must do” list.
> 
> Quite honestly I don’t know how I would accomplish even half of my tasks if I was still working. Good thing I’m retired!


Lots of retired people I know say the same thing, Fim.
Don't worry, you  will soon  find a new time table and accomplish all your tasks without feeling " overbooked"


----------



## southernbelle43

I have said the same thing about working!  I always got things done, but looking back I am not sure how!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I hate Sundays in general, everything is closed, most of the time there is nothing to do in town etc. But... in Summer, it's totally different.
> There are lots of tourists in the city, all outdoor cafes are crowded , the weather is nice and everyone seems to be on holiday...
> If it weren't for that awful Covid-19 ( everybody talks about it) we would be even happier...
> What about you, Ludmilla?


Sundays are tricky. Most of the time I already feel somewhat stressed about the arriving Monday... 
I like Saturdays better. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders! My internet is back, though sporadic.
> 
> July, thus far, has been “one of those” months. Every time I turn around there’s another thing added to my “must do” list.
> 
> Quite honestly I don’t know how I would accomplish even half of my tasks if I was still working. Good thing I’m retired!


Ha! Hope you get everything done.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
I dropped into the vacation rabbit hole. Not that I am somewhere fancy. Just at the country ... helping mother along with the garden. It is already getting too dry again.
Tomorrow I am going to a bar with sister and two friends, Friday I will visit the dentist and on Saturday is the church wedding of a friend. Instead of 100 guests as planed just bride, groom and the 2 marriage witnesses. A bit sad, but also nice.
Chloe Marcie will be with me an hopefully I‘ll sneak in a pic.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> I dropped into the vacation rabbit hole. Not that I am somewhere fancy. Just at the country ... helping mother along with the garden. It is already getting too dry again.
> Tomorrow I am going to a bar with sister and two friends, Friday I will visit the dentist and on Saturday is the church wedding of a friend. Instead of 100 guests as planed just bride, groom and the 2 marriage witnesses. A bit sad, but also nice.
> Chloe Marcie will be with me an hopefully I‘ll sneak in a pic.


Nice plans, Ludmilla
No one I know is travelling this summer and in the near future.
I am not going anywhere either.
I am not complaining though. We are all in the same boat.
Enjoy yourself everywhere you go!


----------



## Murphy47

Good evening ladies!
I have been cheating on handbags (again) while upgrading my family room.
almost finished. Needs some lamps and a paint job.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> I have been cheating on handbags (again) while upgrading my family room.
> almost finished. Needs some lamps and a paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796716
> View attachment 4796717
> View attachment 4796718
> View attachment 4796719
> View attachment 4796720


Looks great!!  Love your dog!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good evening, just checking in too. I’ve been busy every day until 1pm working, I’m not complaining I’m happy to have been offered the summer position. Fortunately an irritating co worker changed from working mornings with me to working afternoons. Yayy!  Unfortunately come September I’ll be working with her again.


----------



## Narnanz

New bag for me...she had to have a bit of love .


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> I have been cheating on handbags (again) while upgrading my family room.
> almost finished. Needs some lamps and a paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796716
> View attachment 4796717
> View attachment 4796718
> View attachment 4796719
> View attachment 4796720


Wonderful job, Murphy!
You have very good taste.
We could be looking at a decoration magazine.



Tomsmom said:


> Good evening, just checking in too. I’ve been busy every day until 1pm working, I’m not complaining I’m happy to have been offered the summer position. Fortunately an irritating co worker changed from working mornings with me to working afternoons. Yayy!  Unfortunately come September I’ll be working with her again.


One day at a time, Tomsmom!



Narnanz said:


> New bag for me...she had to have a bit of love .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796746


That Bal is a gem. Congrats on your find, Narnanz!


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> New bag for me...she had to have a bit of love .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796746


Good score. 
Well done.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> I have been cheating on handbags (again) while upgrading my family room.
> almost finished. Needs some lamps and a paint job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4796716
> View attachment 4796717
> View attachment 4796718
> View attachment 4796719
> View attachment 4796720


Looks great!
I think you cheated well.


Tomsmom said:


> Good evening, just checking in too. I’ve been busy every day until 1pm working, I’m not complaining I’m happy to have been offered the summer position. Fortunately an irritating co worker changed from working mornings with me to working afternoons. Yayy!  Unfortunately come September I’ll be working with her again.


Ugh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sunny Sunday to all! 

Love your family room, Murphy. And Tomsmom’s Bal. Glad to see you enjoying your vacation, Ludmilla. Big hugs all round! 

For me, the saga continues. In this past week alone I’ve had one vehicle breakdown, had to buy a new lawnmower, and my refrigerator died. (I had to replace it with a dorm size fridge as full size refrigerators won’t be back in stock until October) 

However, on the bright side (as I’m determined there must always be one) I have been trying out new recipes. 


The upside to my culinary escapades is that even my failures receive rave reviews when they end up in the dog dishes!  

Be well all!


----------



## Ludmilla

It is so much fun to read your recaps, Fim. You always manage to find the bright side of unpleasantries!


----------



## Ludmilla

Today I am heading back to the big city. As I have to work tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Sunny Sunday to all!
> 
> Love your family room, Murphy. And Tomsmom’s Bal. Glad to see you enjoying your vacation, Ludmilla. Big hugs all round!
> 
> For me, the saga continues. In this past week alone I’ve had one vehicle breakdown, had to buy a new lawnmower, and my refrigerator died. (I had to replace it with a dorm size fridge as full size refrigerators won’t be back in stock until October)
> 
> However, on the bright side (as I’m determined there must always be one) I have been trying out new recipes.
> 
> 
> The upside to my culinary escapades is that even my failures receive rave reviews when they end up in the dog dishes!
> 
> Be well all!


Oh no I’m sorry about the fridge!  Timing for these things is never good. Your dogs must be so so happy !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am heading back to the big city. As I have to work tomorrow.


I guess the vacation is over?  What bag are you taking?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I guess the vacation is over?  What bag are you taking?


Yes, vacation is over. Sigh.
I mainly use Speedy B for train travels.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, vacation is over. Sigh.
> I mainly use Speedy B for train travels.


Great choice!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Sunny Sunday to all!
> 
> Love your family room, Murphy. And Tomsmom’s Bal. Glad to see you enjoying your vacation, Ludmilla. Big hugs all round!
> 
> For me, the saga continues. In this past week alone I’ve had one vehicle breakdown, had to buy a new lawnmower, and my refrigerator died. (I had to replace it with a dorm size fridge as full size refrigerators won’t be back in stock until October)
> 
> However, on the bright side (as I’m determined there must always be one) I have been trying out new recipes.
> 
> 
> The upside to my culinary escapades is that even my failures receive rave reviews when they end up in the dog dishes!
> 
> Be well all!


What a fun positive person you are!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, vacation is over. Sigh.
> I mainly use Speedy B for train travels.


Stay safe and upbeat and give thanks that you have a job.  I pray my DD will have hers back soon !!!  Hugs


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is so much fun to read your recaps, Fim. You always manage to find the bright side of unpleasantries!



Thank you, Ludmilla. It’s all about perspective.  

In the grand scheme of things, my “woes” are but pinpricks compared to the challenges facing so many other folks.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Today I am heading back to the big city. As I have to work tomorrow.



Sometimes the only good thing about work is that it makes us appreciate vacations/weekends even more. (not to mention that it gives you an opportunity to showcase your amazing bags so we Islanders can enjoy them vicariously)


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> What a fun positive person you are!!!



Thank you, Southernbelle. But there are those moments when my positivity frays and I rage against fate. When that happens my DH and our dogs wisely “run for the hills”.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good evening, just checking in too. I’ve been busy every day until 1pm working, I’m not complaining I’m happy to have been offered the summer position. Fortunately an irritating co worker changed from working mornings with me to working afternoons. Yayy!  Unfortunately come September I’ll be working with her again.



I understand how you feel, Tomsmom. One of my colleagues at the college was so sufficiently toxic that I could not think of a single positive thing about her. However, as “needs must” in the workplace, I somehow convinced her that English was my second language and took perverse pleasure in swearing at her in Hindi whenever I was sufficiently vexed.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand how you feel, Tomsmom. One of my colleagues at the college was so sufficiently toxic that I could not think of a single positive thing about her. However, as “needs must” in the workplace, I somehow convinced her that English was my second language and took perverse pleasure in swearing at her in Hindi whenever I was sufficiently vexed.


I need to learn another language...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I need to learn another language...



What made it even sweeter, Tomsmom, was that she thought it was Gaelic and (snugly ensconced in her smug bubble) pretended to know what I was saying!


----------



## Fimpagebag

The fridge I bought...loved the retro look and has a surprising amount of room. (the actual color is more turquoise than blue)


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> The fridge I bought...loved the retro look and has a surprising amount of room. (the actual color is more turquoise than blue)
> 
> View attachment 4800313


It works for now!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Stay safe and upbeat and give thanks that you have a job.  I pray my DD will have hers back soon !!!  Hugs


True! I do not want to complain right now. One of the positive things about my job is the fact that I can hardly loose it.
I will keep my fingers crossed for your DD!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Sometimes the only good thing about work is that it makes us appreciate vacations/weekends even more. (not to mention that it gives you an opportunity to showcase your amazing bags so we Islanders can enjoy them vicariously)


I will do my best and post pics. 


Fimpagebag said:


> The fridge I bought...loved the retro look and has a surprising amount of room. (the actual color is more turquoise than blue)
> 
> View attachment 4800313


Love it!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> True! I do not want to complain right now. One of the positive things about my job is the fact that I can hardly loose it.
> I will keep my fingers crossed for your DD!


You are sweet thanks.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> What made it even sweeter, Tomsmom, was that she thought it was Gaelic and (snugly ensconced in her smug bubble) pretended to know what I was saying!


This made my day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Back at the office with my mauve wine Bree bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Back at the office with my mauve wine Bree bag.
> View attachment 4801046



Happy Monday, Ludmilla. 

Always lovely to see your Bree.  

Such a versatile color that can be worn any season anywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla.
> 
> Always lovely to see your Bree.
> 
> Such a versatile color that can be worn any season anywhere.


Thank you! Admittedly it is more of an autumn colour, but who cares? 

Work is already fun.
We are hosting a video conference today. At 2 pm. Several participants arrive 2 hours early. And they told so only this morning. Also there will be one person more than told before. Yes, even with all those covid-19 rules I can squeeze one person more into the conference room. But, seriously cannot they think for one second?


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into my PS1


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Admittedly it is more of an autumn colour, but who cares?
> 
> Work is already fun.
> We are hosting a video conference today. At 2 pm. Several participants arrive 2 hours early. And they told so only this morning. Also there will be one person more than told before. Yes, even with all those covid-19 rules I can squeeze one person more into the conference room. But, seriously cannot they think for one second?


 
Short answer...no.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed into my PS1
> 
> View attachment 4801117



Such a great stylish workbag, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a great stylish workbag, Tomsmom.


Thank you !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My companion during a twelve mile white knuckle drive in my crippled vehicle for repairs.   




My Patricia Nash Antique Rose Bucket Bag...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> My companion during a twelve mile white knuckle drive in my crippled vehicle for repairs.
> 
> View attachment 4801280
> 
> 
> My Patricia Nash Antique Rose Bucket Bag...


Love the colors!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Short answer...no.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> My companion during a twelve mile white knuckle drive in my crippled vehicle for repairs.
> 
> View attachment 4801280
> 
> 
> My Patricia Nash Antique Rose Bucket Bag...


Beautiful bag! Hope car will be well soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Trying to decide which bag I should take to the office tomorrow.


As it is already pretty hot a non leather bag with a strap would be more practical. But Gerald D is already loaded. There is also a certain LC Cuir that I have not used for quite a while now ... decisions!


----------



## Ludmilla

I took the Cuir as I have not used her this year. 
I have too many bags ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I took the Cuir as I have not used her this year.
> I have too many bags ...
> View attachment 4801924



Love your Cuir, Ludmilla. 

And you don’t really have too many bags. You just have any number of possibilities.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I took the Cuir as I have not used her this year.
> I have too many bags ...
> View attachment 4801924


 No way do you have too many bags!  Nonsense!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Cuir, Ludmilla.
> 
> And you don’t really have too many bags. You just have any number of possibilities.


Thank you, Fim.
True, I have a darn lot of possibilities. 


Tomsmom said:


> No way do you have too many bags!  Nonsense!


Hehe. I think I have to regroup some bags as luggage.  E.g. Speedy: if I use it mainly for train travel it is not really a handbag, is it? It is luggage.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> True, I have a darn lot of possibilities.
> 
> Hehe. I think I have to regroup some bags as luggage.  E.g. Speedy: if I use it mainly for train travel it is not really a handbag, is it? It is luggage.


I like the way you think!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I took the Cuir as I have not used her this year.
> I have too many bags ...
> View attachment 4801924


I have too many bags too... 
But, you made the right choice this morning. That Cuir deserved to go out today, Ludmilla. Staying in the closet for months is so unfair!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I like the way you think!





Mariapia said:


> I have too many bags too...
> But, you made the right choice this morning. That Cuir deserved to go out today, Ludmilla. Staying in the closet for months is so unfair!


Yes, it is. I just do not get around anymore to wear all my bags regularly. Sigh.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, it is. I just do not get around anymore to wear all my bags regularly. Sigh.


Me neither.
however, this one is worth sitting around looking at.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Me neither.
> however, this one is worth sitting around looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803497


Lovely bag, Murphy!
As I am not carrying my favourite bags, right now, I have put one on one of my chairs too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Cuir, Ludmilla.
> 
> And you don’t really have too many bags. You just have any number of possibilities.


I like the way you think!


Ludmilla said:


> Trying to decide which bag I should take to the office tomorrow.
> View attachment 4801391
> 
> As it is already pretty hot a non leather bag with a strap would be more practical. But Gerald D is already loaded. There is also a certain LC Cuir that I have not used for quite a while now ... decisions!


Having seen your posts for a couple of years now, I know you have a real variety of brands. Regarding the LV bag above.  What is your honest opinion of LV bags? Do you think the quality has deceased over the last few years? I read about cracking, peeling. I am intrigued by LV and I am not hung up thinking I have to have leather either. But I have not considered buying an LV.  Just curious. And if you don't want to answer, I totally understand.  TIA


----------



## Murphy47

That’s such a pretty one Mariapia


----------



## whateve

Murphy47 said:


> Me neither.
> however, this one is worth sitting around looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803497


This is gorgeous! Is it a Brahmin?


----------



## Murphy47

It is! Got it in the big Dillard’s sale today. It was a splurge but I really like it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Me neither.
> however, this one is worth sitting around looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803497





Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag, Murphy!
> As I am not carrying my favourite bags, right now, I have put one on one of my chairs too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803580


Love your bags, ladies!
Hehe I am glad that I am not the only one that has her bags sitting on the sofa to look at them.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I like the way you think!
> 
> Having seen your posts for a couple of years now, I know you have a real variety of brands. Regarding the LV bag above.  What is your honest opinion of LV bags? Do you think the quality has deceased over the last few years? I read about cracking, peeling. I am intrigued by LV and I am not hung up thinking I have to have leather either. But I have not considered buying an LV.  Just curious. And if you don't want to answer, I totally understand.  TIA


Hm ... LV and I did not fall in love at first sight. Tbh I still have a love/hate relationship with LV.

What I love:
The canvas bags are lightweight and (at least for me as I do not care about patina on vacchetta) worryfree. In terms of colour transfer, rubbing etc. the canvas is more durable than leather.
I also like the history behind the brand and the history of the canvas prints.

What I "hate":
When I started looking at designer/expensive bags, when I started actually buying them I did not like LV at all. I thought that the bags were flashy (I still think that there are outrageously ugly styles and prints) and ridiciously overpriced for canvas bags.
A few years ago I saw LV Siena (brown check pattern) and I liked that bag at once. Then I was on vacation by the sea and I saw tons of monogram bags worn as fun bags. This was the time when I actually started considering to get Speedy. I bought it in January 2019. I have a similiar bag from a mid range German brand and I knew that the style is very functional for my needs. I intended the Speedy for train travels and as an lightweight worryfree adventure/fun bag. However, I do not really enjoy carrying it, because I feel like everyone is staring at me. I also got several not so nice comments from friends and I really think hard when and where I wear that bag. But, this is just me and I still hope that this unease will go away eventually. 

Regarding quality issues:
I am not an experienced LV customer, so I cannot say much about quality issues. Nevertheless I can believe that the quality was probably better in former years - just because I see quality going downhill in other brands. And I see no reason why this should be any different with LV. Also, I have seen at least four pretty damaged Speedys and Neverfulls in Damier Ebene print (completely cracked canvas, red lining showing) out in the wild. As the women who carried them did not look like they were constantly abusing their stuff I guess it was the fault of this certain canvas print. 
For now my Speedy does not show any quality issues. There are some (stressed) areas where the canvas starts slightly creasing, but I guess that this is normal wear and tear. When I bought the bag at the boutique it was not what others consider as perfect (piping was bulging and hardware has slightliy different tones and I think the vacchetta had creasing at some areas), but I do not care about such "faults".

I hope this long winded stream of consciousness had any valid answers for you. If you want to know more - just ask.


----------



## Tomsmom

The rogue was the choice last night!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The rogue was the choice last night!
> 
> View attachment 4804158


Beautiful!
What size is this?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful!
> What size is this?


I don’t know


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t know



As long as it fits all your stuff.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As long as it fits all your stuff.


Yes it does!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As long as it fits all your stuff.


I think it’s the smaller one


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Hm ... LV and I did not fall in love at first sight. Tbh I still have a love/hate relationship with LV.
> 
> What I love:
> The canvas bags are lightweight and (at least for me as I do not care about patina on vacchetta) worryfree. In terms of colour transfer, rubbing etc. the canvas is more durable than leather.
> I also like the history behind the brand and the history of the canvas prints.
> 
> What I "hate":
> When I started looking at designer/expensive bags, when I started actually buying them I did not like LV at all. I thought that the bags were flashy (I still think that there are outrageously ugly styles and prints) and ridiciously overpriced for canvas bags.
> A few years ago I saw LV Siena (brown check pattern) and I liked that bag at once. Then I was on vacation by the sea and I saw tons of monogram bags worn as fun bags. This was the time when I actually started considering to get Speedy. I bought it in January 2019. I have a similiar bag from a mid range German brand and I knew that the style is very functional for my needs. I intended the Speedy for train travels and as an lightweight worryfree adventure/fun bag. However, I do not really enjoy carrying it, because I feel like everyone is staring at me. I also got several not so nice comments from friends and I really think hard when and where I wear that bag. But, this is just me and I still hope that this unease will go away eventually.
> 
> Regarding quality issues:
> I am not an experienced LV customer, so I cannot say much about quality issues. Nevertheless I can believe that the quality was probably better in former years - just because I see quality going downhill in other brands. And I see no reason why this should be any different with LV. Also, I have seen at least four pretty damaged Speedys and Neverfulls in Damier Ebene print (completely cracked canvas, red lining showing) out in the wild. As the women who carried them did not look like they were constantly abusing their stuff I guess it was the fault of this certain canvas print.
> For now my Speedy does not show any quality issues. There are some (stressed) areas where the canvas starts slightly creasing, but I guess that this is normal wear and tear. When I bought the bag at the boutique it was not what others consider as perfect (piping was bulging and hardware has slightliy different tones and I think the vacchetta had creasing at some areas), but I do not care about such "faults".
> 
> I hope this long winded stream of consciousness had any valid answers for you. If you want to know more - just ask.


Gosh, I did not expect you to spend that much time on this. You are TOO sweet and your post is incredibly helpful. I have been intrigued by coated canvas for a while and I have bought two doctor bag or bowler style bags, but neither of them worked for me. I am looking at this one as a possibility.  The size is perfect.  I wish I could find more info or reviews on it.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Gosh, I did not expect you to spend that much time on this. You are TOO sweet and your post is incredibly helpful. I have been intrigued by coated canvas for a while and I have bought two doctor bag or bowler style bags, but neither of them worked for me. I am looking at this one as a possibility.  The size is perfect.  I wish I could find more info or reviews on it.
> View attachment 4804465


Hehe. My personal LV dilemma carried me away ...  Glad my chatter was of some help for you.

I like the bag you have posted a lot, but unfortunately never heard of that brand. Maybe @Mariapia can help? She is our bag encyclopedia. 

Another really nice (but more pricey) alternative to LV is Etro. They have a doctor bag, too.




__





						Paisley Icons taschen | Damen | ETRO
					

Der ikonische Paisley Jacquardstoff ist Protagonist der Damentaschen-Kollektion von ETRO. Kaufen Sie online auf der offiziellen Website ETRO Herren- und Damen-Bekleidung und Home Kollektion. | ETRO




					www.etro.com
				



I considered getting it instead of Speedy, but I do not like the way how the crossbody strap is attached. So I went with LV in the end.

What did you not like about the doctor bags you already owned? Maybe the style does not work for you in general?
(Personally, I think totes in canvas are pretty cool, too.)


----------



## Ludmilla

After debating canvas bags ... I took Speedy today. 


Happy Friday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. My personal LV dilemma carried me away ...  Glad my chatter was of some help for you.
> 
> I like the bag you have posted a lot, but unfortunately never heard of that brand. Maybe @Mariapia can help? She is our bag encyclopedia.
> 
> Another really nice (but more pricey) alternative to LV is Etro. They have a doctor bag, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paisley Icons taschen | Damen | ETRO
> 
> 
> Der ikonische Paisley Jacquardstoff ist Protagonist der Damentaschen-Kollektion von ETRO. Kaufen Sie online auf der offiziellen Website ETRO Herren- und Damen-Bekleidung und Home Kollektion. | ETRO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etro.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I considered getting it instead of Speedy, but I do not like the way how the crossbody strap is attached. So I went with LV in the end.
> 
> What did you not like about the doctor bags you already owned? Maybe the style does not work for you in general?
> (Personally, I think totes in canvas are pretty cool, too.)


Oh dear! Ludmilla , I am not a bag encyclopedia at all....
There are lots of brands I have never heard of..
And Roberta Pieri is one of them, unfortunately.
As for Etro bags, I don't like their print which I find too dull ..
I am glad you bought your Speedy. It's irresistible.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Ludmilla , I am not a bag encyclopedia at all....
> There are lots of brands I have never heard of..
> And Roberta Pieri is one of them, unfortunately.
> As for Etro bags, I don't like their print which I find too dull ..
> I am glad you bought your Speedy. It's irresistible.


Hehe. Thank you, Mariapia. As always you are way too kind!  
(I do have somekind of a milestone birthday next year and I am wondering if I should ease that „pain“ with a Speedy B 35 in DE. Unfortunately the azur is not longer made in that size/style.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Ludmilla , I am not a bag encyclopedia at all....
> There are lots of brands I have never heard of..
> And Roberta Pieri is one of them, unfortunately.
> As for Etro bags, I don't like their print which I find too dull ..
> I am glad you bought your Speedy. It's irresistible.


And you do know a lot about bags.  You are way more knowledgeable than the rest of us!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Me neither.
> however, this one is worth sitting around looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803497



Gorgeous! The color palette is to die for, Murphy! I swoon....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love your bags, ladies!
> Hehe I am glad that I am not the only one that has her bags sitting on the sofa to look at them.



I hang mine as wall decor and rotate them as the spirit moves me, Ludmilla. As the old saying goes, “if you got ‘em flaunt ‘em!”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> And you do know a lot about bags.  You are way more knowledgeable than the rest of us!



Agreed! Mariapia is amazing!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I hang mine as wall decor and rotate them as the spirit moves me, Ludmilla. As the old saying goes, “if you got ‘em flaunt ‘em!”


Ha! True.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Agreed! Mariapia is amazing!


She truly is!


----------



## Ludmilla

It is weekend for me, ladies!
Got myself a bottle of cider and I am all in for a nice book, peace and quiet. What are you all up to?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Thank you, Mariapia. As always you are way too kind!
> (I do have somekind of a milestone birthday next year and I am wondering if I should ease that „pain“ with a Speedy B 35 in DE. Unfortunately the azur is not longer made in that size/style.)


Nice plan, Ludmilla.
I would like to buy a Speedy 35 too but I am afraid it might be too heavy....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> And you do know a lot about bags.  You are way more knowledgeable than the rest of us!





Fimpagebag said:


> Agreed! Mariapia is amazing!





Ludmilla said:


> She truly is!


You are too kind, ladies...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nice plan, Ludmilla.
> I would like to buy a Speedy 35 too but I am afraid it might be too heavy....


The 35 itself is imo not heavy at all. It can get heavy if you load it up like I do. 
But - thanks to construction works on underground I have to walk about 2km each evening (as I do not want to take a fully loaded bus during a pandemic) and the loaded Speedy was the most comfortable and lightweight bag so far. Carried it by its shoulder strap, though.
Do you want to get the handheld version? Which one?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> The 35 itself is imo not heavy at all. It can get heavy if you load it up like I do.
> But - thanks to construction works on underground I have to walk about 2km each evening (as I do not want to take a fully loaded bus during a pandemic) and the loaded Speedy was the most comfortable and lightweight bag so far. Carried it by its shoulder strap, though.
> Do you want to get the handheld version? Which one?


I have noticed that handheld  bags are better for my back...
I walk a lot too and carry my whole house...
Crossbodies are the worst 
I am very frustrated at the moment, all my bags weigh tons.
The Speedy 30 is certainly lighter weight than the 35.
But... I am still interested in the 35.
I will try it on when I am ready to take a train to the nearest bigger city


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have noticed that handheld  bags are better for my back...
> I walk a lot too and carry my whole house...
> Crossbodies are the worst
> I am very frustrated at the moment, all my bags weigh tons.
> The Speedy 30 is certainly lighter weight than the 35.
> But... I am still interested in the 35.
> I will try it on when I am ready to take a train to the nearest bigger city


Yes! Take a look at it. I think it is a really lightweight bag. And without a strap it must be even lighter. 
Do you want monogram or DE? I am a lot into azur at the moment (summer!), but I guess this is the pattern that ages horribly. Thanks to the light canvas and the vacchetta. Yesterday, there was a lady in line in front of me who wore an old war horse of a mono NF and the bag still looked wonderful - despite the dark vacchetta and the damaged canvas. I have never seen a battered azur bag that wowed me. They just look old. 

Hope you can visit the big city soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Take a look at it. I think it is a really lightweight bag. And without a strap it must be even lighter.
> Do you want monogram or DE? I am a lot into azur at the moment (summer!), but I guess this is the pattern that ages horribly. Thanks to the light canvas and the vacchetta. Yesterday, there was a lady in line in front of me who wore an old war horse of a mono NF and the bag still looked wonderful - despite the dark vacchetta and the damaged canvas. I have never seen a battered azur bag that wowed me. They just look old.
> 
> Hope you can visit the big city soon!


I love the azur print but it doesn't age well at all. 
I have seen a few in town and they look yellowish to me.
If I buy the Speedy 35, I will get the mono.
I am not a fan of the Damier Ébène. Too dark to be carried all year round.
The Mono can be worn in all seasons and the print is just wow !


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love the azur print but it doesn't age well at all.
> I have seen a few in town and they look yellowish to me.
> If I buy the Speedy 35, I will get the mono.
> I am not a fan of the Damier Ébène. Too dark to be carried all year round.
> The Mono can be worn in all seasons and the print is just wow !


I agree that Damier Ébène feels very dark. And I already guessed that you would go with Mono. 
I like that print best, too. Nevertheless I have that Speedy in DE in mind. My mind is strange.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I agree that Damier Ébène feels very dark. And I already guessed that you would go with Mono.
> I like that print best, too. Nevertheless I have that Speedy in DE in mind. My mind is strange.


I really like the DE best of all the LV patterns. But then I wear all of my bags year round.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I really like the DE best of all the LV patterns. But then I wear all of my bags year round.


I do wear my bags all year round, too. At least I did. But, since I have so many bags now I started to use some only in summer and some only in winter. My MM bags for example are winter bags now.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> I really like the DE best of all the LV patterns. But then I wear all of my bags year round.


Do you wear black bags in summer or white bags in winter, southernbelle?
It's something I never  do.... But to tell you the truth, most of my bags are brown...


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Do you wear black bags in summer or white bags in winter, southernbelle?
> It's something I never  do.... But to tell you the truth, most of my bags are brown...


I do.
I use all of my bags year round.  I don't have a white bag, but if I did I would use it.  There are whilte wool coats and dresses,  so why should we not carry a white purse if we want to do so.   I have reds, browns, black, Kelly green, orange, blue, tan and purple bags.  Although I don't pay any attention to "rules" as such, I probably wouod not carry a straw bag in the winter, lol.

And I live in an area where we have four distinct seasons.   Which begs the question...if they follow the "rules" would those who live where it is always warm/tropical, etc., never get to carry dark bags?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Do you wear black bags in summer or white bags in winter, southernbelle?
> It's something I never  do.... But to tell you the truth, most of my bags are brown...





southernbelle43 said:


> I do.
> I use all of my bags year round.  I don't have a white bag, but if I did I would use it.  There are whilte wool coats and dresses,  so why should we not carry a white purse if we want to do so.   I have reds, browns, black, Kelly green, orange, blue, tan and purple bags.  Although I don't pay any attention to "rules" as such, I probably wouod not carry a straw bag in the winter, lol.
> 
> And I live in an area where we have four distinct seasons.   Which begs the question...if they follow the "rules" would those who live where it is always warm/tropical, etc., never get to carry dark bags?


In my case the summer-winter question is not really a question of colour. It is more the question: do the handles fit nicely over my thick winter coat shoulders? No? Does the bag have a shoulder/crossbody strap? No? Then it is a summer bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> In my case the summer-winter question is not really a question of colour. It is more the question: do the handles fit nicely over my thick winter coat shoulders? No? Does the bag have a shoulder/crossbody strap? No? Then it is a summer bag.


Brilliant!!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Brilliant!!


Well, needs and practicability dictate my fashion sense.


----------



## Mariapia

I forgot to tell you all that, whether brown, red or black, ALL my leather bags feel like winter bags to me.... 
It has not become a question of season.... it's just a question of weight


----------



## Ludmilla

Cuir again (as I have to meet boss today).


Happy Monday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I forgot to tell you all that, whether brown, red or black, ALL my leather bags feel like winter bags to me....
> It has not become a question of season.... it's just a question of weight


Yes. I unterstand that, too. Sometimes bag feel heavier on some days and lighter on others.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. I unterstand that, too. Sometimes bag feel heavier on some days and lighter on others.


Thanks for sharing this.   In the last few weeks I have ordered a nylon Longchamp and a coated canvas bag.  Leather bags felt like they all weighed 10 lbs. empty and were driving me batty. Maybe it is the heat and humidity or being stuck at home or having to wear a mask...but I was not enjoying  them.   Thought it was just me.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Thanks for sharing this.   In the last few weeks I have ordered a nylon Longchamp and a coated canvas bag.  Leather bags felt like they all weighed 10 lbs. empty and were driving me batty. Maybe it is the heat and humidity or being stuck at home or having to wear a mask...but I was not enjoying  them.   Thought it was just me.


Nope. Thanks to the heat I cannot wear totes of any kind at the moment either. Also my Choc Selene sometimes weights a ton next time it feels not this heavy at all. I really think weight can relate to mood of the day, temperature or actual body condition.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Nope. Thanks to the heat I cannot wear totes of any kind at the moment either. Also my Choc Selene sometimes weights a ton next time it feels not this heavy at all. I really think weight can relate to mood of the day, temperature or actual body condition.


Ditto on my chocolate Selene, lol.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, Islanders! 

Last week was consumed by my DH’s birthday and our 42nd wedding anniversary. 

Being the hopeless romantic, my DH celebrated our anniversary by buying me what every wife of 42 years evidently secretly yearns for... 

A shiny bright red portable compressor so I can always make sure my vehicle has enough air in its tires!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Last week was consumed by my DH’s birthday and our 42nd wedding anniversary.
> 
> Being the hopeless romantic, my DH celebrated our anniversary by buying me what every wife of 42 years evidently secretly yearns for...
> 
> A shiny bright red portable compressor so I can always make sure my vehicle has enough air in its tires!


Yes mam.  He's  a sweetie!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Last week was consumed by my DH’s birthday and our 42nd wedding anniversary.
> 
> Being the hopeless romantic, my DH celebrated our anniversary by buying me what every wife of 42 years evidently secretly yearns for...
> 
> A shiny bright red portable compressor so I can always make sure my vehicle has enough air in its tires!


Sounds like a great gift and I am pretty sure you can make good use of it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Last week was consumed by my DH’s birthday and our 42nd wedding anniversary.
> 
> Being the hopeless romantic, my DH celebrated our anniversary by buying me what every wife of 42 years evidently secretly yearns for...
> 
> A shiny bright red portable compressor so I can always make sure my vehicle has enough air in its tires!


Congratulations on your wedding anniversary, Fim! 
Your DH's presents are always unique
Happy belated birthday to Mr Fim


----------



## ShinyW

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Last week was consumed by my DH’s birthday and our 42nd wedding anniversary.
> 
> Being the hopeless romantic, my DH celebrated our anniversary by buying me what every wife of 42 years evidently secretly yearns for...
> 
> A shiny bright red portable compressor so I can always make sure my vehicle has enough air in its tires!


Oh, you lucky girl. 
Next will be a drill. 
Always handy for all those small handywoman jobs around the place.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Last week was consumed by my DH’s birthday and our 42nd wedding anniversary.
> 
> Being the hopeless romantic, my DH celebrated our anniversary by buying me what every wife of 42 years evidently secretly yearns for...
> 
> A shiny bright red portable compressor so I can always make sure my vehicle has enough air in its tires!



happy Anniversary!!   Very thoughtful and practical gift!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into the bal:


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !!  I hope everyone has a great day!  Im currently waiting to go into work. Still not talking to irritating co worker.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Wonderful Wednesday to all!  

Having resisted every urge to frivolously add to my bag collection, I succumbed to temptation and have another Piero Guidi en route. A panacea to practicality perhaps?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed into the bal:
> 
> View attachment 4809873



What a great bag and a great vibe, Tomsmom! Rock on!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !!  I hope everyone has a great day!  Im currently waiting to go into work. Still not talking to irritating co worker.



If she says anything to you just smile and say “daayan” *

* (witch in Hindi).


----------



## Fimpagebag

ShinyW said:


> Oh, you lucky girl.
> Next will be a drill.
> Always handy for all those small handywoman jobs around the place.



Shhh....don’t give him any ideas, Shiny!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> If she says anything to you just smile and say “daayan” *
> 
> * (witch in Hindi).


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Changed into the bal:
> 
> View attachment 4809873


Oh my my. 
What a beautiful bag.


----------



## Narnanz

new to me Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...we dont get them much here in NZ...so finding one in such great condition as this one for NZ$60 was a yes.
Cant get over that is leather lining is so smooshy...so changed into her for the rest of the week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> new to me Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...we dont get them much here in NZ...so finding one in such great condition as this one for NZ$60 was a yes.
> Cant get over that is leather lining is so smooshy...so changed into her for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810854



Congratulations, Narnanz! The Dooney Roxy is a great bag. Well done!


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> new to me Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...we dont get them much here in NZ...so finding one in such great condition as this one for NZ$60 was a yes.
> Cant get over that is leather lining is so smooshy...so changed into her for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810854


Love how the bottom collapses and folds ever so slightly. 

Good score.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> new to me Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...we dont get them much here in NZ...so finding one in such great condition as this one for NZ$60 was a yes.
> Cant get over that is leather lining is so smooshy...so changed into her for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810854


Great find, narnanz!
I love the natural and black leather combo.
Very trendy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> new to me Dooney and Bourke Roxy bag...we dont get them much here in NZ...so finding one in such great condition as this one for NZ$60 was a yes.
> Cant get over that is leather lining is so smooshy...so changed into her for the rest of the week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4810854


Lucky you! Great find!


----------



## Ludmilla

Weekend is about starting around here.
Next week - homeoffice at the country. Yay!
Happy Friday everyone.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Lucky you! Great find!


Great looking Dooney!


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone was greated by a package with 3 bags from Italy, today.
Sister and I bought bags from Massaccesi and ordered one as a surprise for my mother, too. Mother was really surprised.   
Pics tomorrow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Someone was greated by a package with 3 bags from Italy, today.
> Sister and I bought bags from Massaccesi and ordered one as a surprise for my mother, too. Mother was really surprised.
> Pics tomorrow!


Can’t wait to see!!!
Happy Saturday!  We’ve been without power since Thursday morning due to the electrical people shutting us off because of another house being damaged by a tree from the tropical storm that raged on through this past Tuesday.

Dh set up our generator to keep the fridge running and hopefully our freezer food will survive.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Can’t wait to see!!!
> Happy Saturday!  We’ve been without power since Thursday morning due to the electrical people shutting us off because of another house being damaged by a tree from the tropical storm that raged on through this past Tuesday.
> 
> Dh set up our generator to keep the fridge running and hopefully our freezer food will survive.


Oh wow. This sounds awful! Hope your food survives.
I do have some problems with wifi, so we need to wait a bit with the pics.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. This sounds awful! Hope your food survives.
> I do have some problems with wifi, so we need to wait a bit with the pics.



I’d say whatever is in the fridge Department is gone but thank goodness we have a generator and dh ran it enough to keep most of the freezer frozen.

I hope your internet issue stops so we can see the bags!


----------



## Tomsmom

The power company is here!!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> The power company is here!!!


Yes, we so appreciate these things when they are gone!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The power company is here!!!


Yay!!


----------



## Tomsmom

My power was restored about 3:00pm yesterday!!  I was never so happy to go grocery shopping knowing I had a cold fridge to put things in!
And as an added bonus I took my son to TJ Maxx and ended up with a new Frye bag deeply discounted!  Pic to follow


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> My power was restored about 3:00pm yesterday!!  I was never so happy to go grocery shopping knowing I had a cold fridge to put things in!
> And as an added bonus I took my son to TJ Maxx and ended up with a new Frye bag deeply discounted!  Pic to follow


Ha! Good news all around. Very happy for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

So here’s my Frye double side pocket hobo for 59.00!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So here’s my Frye double side pocket hobo for 59.00!
> 
> View attachment 4815153


Beautiful! I really like Frye bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

And here is my new Theia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> And here is my new Theia.
> View attachment 4815570


I love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Decided to take out my much neglected speedy 30 ebene


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Decided to take out my much neglected speedy 30 ebene
> 
> View attachment 4815964


Beautiful! You need to use it more often. Why did you neglect it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Decided to take out my much neglected speedy 30 ebene
> 
> View attachment 4815964


The charm looks fun! What is it?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So here’s my Frye double side pocket hobo for 59.00!
> Great find, Tomsmom
> 
> 
> Tomsmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> Decided to take out my much neglected speedy 30 ebene
> Classic and beautiful Speedy
> 
> View attachment 4815964
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> And here is my new Theia.
> View attachment 4815570


Theia is always beautiful but this colour is WOW!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! You need to use it more often. Why did you neglect it?


I don’t have a good reason, I guess I never reached for her. Hanging head in shame...lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> The charm looks fun! What is it?


It’s a bird by Valentino that I picked up on Nords rack online. It is fun


----------



## Fimpagebag

Great bags, ladies! 

It’s been a whirlwind lately. Power outage, wonky WiFi, and 15 cords of wood to stack in anticipation of the winter to come. There’s been laundry and lawn work, visiting the local farm market and watching the unfolding drama of the cattle and the horse discovering (finally and with a great deal of cajoling) that their pasture has greatly expanded and offers them far more opportunities to graze. 

Hopefully I’ll be able to eventually post a pic of my latest Piero Guidi acquisition.


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t have a good reason, I guess I never reached for her. Hanging head in shame...lol.


In all fairness, it is not an easy bato carry.
the handles are small and it’s hard to get into one handed. 
I use mine when feeling sassy but not a lot of errands.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Great bags, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a whirlwind lately. Power outage, wonky WiFi, and 15 cords of wood to stack in anticipation of the winter to come. There’s been laundry and lawn work, visiting the local farm market and watching the unfolding drama of the cattle and the horse discovering (finally and with a great deal of cajoling) that their pasture has greatly expanded and offers them far more opportunities to graze.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to eventually post a pic of my latest Piero Guidi acquisition.


Glad you’re back !!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> And here is my new Theia.
> View attachment 4815570


That is gorgeous!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great bags, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a whirlwind lately. Power outage, wonky WiFi, and 15 cords of wood to stack in anticipation of the winter to come. There’s been laundry and lawn work, visiting the local farm market and watching the unfolding drama of the cattle and the horse discovering (finally and with a great deal of cajoling) that their pasture has greatly expanded and offers them far more opportunities to graze.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to eventually post a pic of my latest Piero Guidi acquisition.


After the power outage, wonky Wifi and tons of wood for winter, Fim, I am sure lots of quieter days are ahead. 
We are all waiting for the Piero Guidi reveal now


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great bags, ladies!
> 
> It’s been a whirlwind lately. Power outage, wonky WiFi, and 15 cords of wood to stack in anticipation of the winter to come. There’s been laundry and lawn work, visiting the local farm market and watching the unfolding drama of the cattle and the horse discovering (finally and with a great deal of cajoling) that their pasture has greatly expanded and offers them far more opportunities to graze.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to eventually post a pic of my latest Piero Guidi acquisition.


Hehe. You fully embrace the cliche of being totally busy in retirement. 
I think this is cool. And yes. I want to see the new bag. 


Murphy47 said:


> In all fairness, it is not an easy bato carry.
> the handles are small and it’s hard to get into one handed.
> I use mine when feeling sassy but not a lot of errands.


I think I would have never bought my Speedy if it had no crossbody strap. I also took the 35 size because of the narrow opening. 


southernbelle43 said:


> That is gorgeous!!


Thank you! I need to take better pics and post them on the reference thread.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday Eve!  I’ve been busy thrifting and today had my hair cut and colored, I’m now platinum blonde!  Love it .

Still in my ebene speedy, I’ve been enjoying carrying her.


----------



## HauteMama

This certainly isn't a designer bag, but I have been searching forever for a nice leather bag in which to carry my books. I am taking classes for additional certification, so I often tote my books to work and back home and to class. This bag is not only large enough to carry everything in, but it is a gorgeous leather and great quality. Plus it has a pretty lining! It's perfect for what I needed.


----------



## Ludmilla

HauteMama said:


> This certainly isn't a designer bag, but I have been searching forever for a nice leather bag in which to carry my books. I am taking classes for additional certification, so I often tote my books to work and back home and to class. This bag is not only large enough to carry everything in, but it is a gorgeous leather and great quality. Plus it has a pretty lining! It's perfect for what I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818359
> View attachment 4818360
> View attachment 4818362


This bag is really pretty! I have been eyeing The Leather Store on Etsy since forever. 
How do you like the quality and is that bag heavy?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday Eve!  I’ve been busy thrifting and today had my hair cut and colored, I’m now platinum blonde!  Love it .
> 
> Still in my ebene speedy, I’ve been enjoying carrying her.


Happy Friday!
It is nice that you like carrying Speedy. Sometimes we rediscover our neglected bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

My father is having a surgery today. Not a fan of 2020.


----------



## Tomsmom

HauteMama said:


> This certainly isn't a designer bag, but I have been searching forever for a nice leather bag in which to carry my books. I am taking classes for additional certification, so I often tote my books to work and back home and to class. This bag is not only large enough to carry everything in, but it is a gorgeous leather and great quality. Plus it has a pretty lining! It's perfect for what I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818359
> View attachment 4818360
> View attachment 4818362



such a great bag!!  Love the leather and that lining!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> My father is having a surgery today. Not a fan of 2020.


A prayer for him to have successful surgery and a full recovery. Hugs


----------



## southernbelle43

HauteMama said:


> This certainly isn't a designer bag, but I have been searching forever for a nice leather bag in which to carry my books. I am taking classes for additional certification, so I often tote my books to work and back home and to class. This bag is not only large enough to carry everything in, but it is a gorgeous leather and great quality. Plus it has a pretty lining! It's perfect for what I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818359
> View attachment 4818360
> View attachment 4818362


What a cheerful lining. That would make me smile every time I opened it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> My father is having a surgery today. Not a fan of 2020.


Prayers for your dad!  Keep us posted.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> A prayer for him to have successful surgery and a full recovery. Hugs





Tomsmom said:


> Prayers for your dad!  Keep us posted.


Thank you!   
The hospital called - he is doing fine.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> The hospital called - he is doing fine.


That’s great news!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> The hospital called - he is doing fine.


Wonderful news, Ludmilla!
German hospitals and doctors are among the best in the world .
Your dad is going to be fine! Sure!


----------



## Fimpagebag

HauteMama said:


> This certainly isn't a designer bag, but I have been searching forever for a nice leather bag in which to carry my books. I am taking classes for additional certification, so I often tote my books to work and back home and to class. This bag is not only large enough to carry everything in, but it is a gorgeous leather and great quality. Plus it has a pretty lining! It's perfect for what I needed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4818359
> View attachment 4818360
> View attachment 4818362


Haute mama, what a great bag! Love everything about it! There are plenty of “designer” bags that rely less on quality and more on cachet.

The ultimate test for any bag is whether it’s right for you. And when it is, it doesn’t matter what name is inside the bag. What matters is the person carrying it.

Because ultimately, a bag is an accessory. The true value is the person carrying it. Congratulations on your new bag and kudos for your discerning eye!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My father is having a surgery today. Not a fan of 2020.



So true, Ludmilla. 2020 is going to be a year we’ll always remember. I‘ve been catching up on all the threads I‘ve missed and have read that your father is doing well. So glad for you and your family.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Hopefully sunny Sunday to all! 

When I ordered my latest Piero Guidi I had a definite use in mind. I thought it would be perfect for dog walks when all I need to carry is my phone and an extra leash.    

However, all my pretense towards practicality hit the proverbial fan as soon as the bag arrived. It obviously couldn’t be worn crossbody. But I was besotted the moment I saw her.  

Too adorable for my original intent, I found that it could accomodate a small wallet, my phone, keys, and one or two other sundries.  

So here she is, my latest folly..


----------



## Fimpagebag

On other fronts, over the past two months I have been reclaiming the room on the other side of the house. It had become a convenient place to store all the things we’d acquired over the years. 

The challenge was to spend as little money as possible and make use of the things we had. It would also provide me with a retreat from the unrelenting togetherness my DH and I have been...uh...”enjoying” since my retirement. Though I love him dearly, 24/7 can wear on someone with my particular temperament. 

So, after rigorous recycling, and spending less than $40 at the local thrift store my sanctuary is complete. 

Happily (for my DH) my mood has sufficiently improved to the point that I host movie night (complete with popcorn) for the two of us every Saturday night. What makes it even more fun is that during the clean out I rediscovered our old vcr player and boxes of our old vcr tapes. So it’s a wander down memory lane for us on movie night. 

So here’s a few pics of my sanctuary...




View attachment 4820477





View attachment 4820480


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> On other fronts, over the past two months I have been reclaiming the room on the other side of the house. It had become a convenient place to store all the things we’d acquired over the years.
> 
> The challenge was to spend as little money as possible and make use of the things we had. It would also provide me with a retreat from the unrelenting togetherness my DH and I have been...uh...”enjoying” since my retirement. Though I love him dearly, 24/7 can wear on someone with my particular temperament.
> 
> So, after rigorous recycling, and spending less than $40 at the local thrift store my sanctuary is complete.
> 
> Happily (for my DH) my mood has sufficiently improved to the point that I host movie night (complete with popcorn) for the two of us every Saturday night. What makes it even more fun is that during the clean out I rediscovered our old vcr player and boxes of our old vcr tapes. So it’s a wander down memory lane for us on movie night.
> 
> So here’s a few pics of my sanctuary...
> 
> View attachment 4820476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820489
> View attachment 4820491


I love what you’ve done with the space!  It’s an excellent space for alone time!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> On other fronts, over the past two months I have been reclaiming the room on the other side of the house. It had become a convenient place to store all the things we’d acquired over the years.
> 
> The challenge was to spend as little money as possible and make use of the things we had. It would also provide me with a retreat from the unrelenting togetherness my DH and I have been...uh...”enjoying” since my retirement. Though I love him dearly, 24/7 can wear on someone with my particular temperament.
> 
> So, after rigorous recycling, and spending less than $40 at the local thrift store my sanctuary is complete.
> 
> Happily (for my DH) my mood has sufficiently improved to the point that I host movie night (complete with popcorn) for the two of us every Saturday night. What makes it even more fun is that during the clean out I rediscovered our old vcr player and boxes of our old vcr tapes. So it’s a wander down memory lane for us on movie night.
> 
> So here’s a few pics of my sanctuary...
> 
> View attachment 4820476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820489
> View attachment 4820491


How cozy!  We are fortunate to have a house where he has his upstairs office and I have one downstairs.  We can go hours without seeing each other.  That makes the time together so much more fun.  Enjoy.


----------



## HauteMama

Fimpagebag said:


> On other fronts, over the past two months I have been reclaiming the room on the other side of the house. It had become a convenient place to store all the things we’d acquired over the years.
> 
> The challenge was to spend as little money as possible and make use of the things we had. It would also provide me with a retreat from the unrelenting togetherness my DH and I have been...uh...”enjoying” since my retirement. Though I love him dearly, 24/7 can wear on someone with my particular temperament.
> 
> So, after rigorous recycling, and spending less than $40 at the local thrift store my sanctuary is complete.
> 
> Happily (for my DH) my mood has sufficiently improved to the point that I host movie night (complete with popcorn) for the two of us every Saturday night. What makes it even more fun is that during the clean out I rediscovered our old vcr player and boxes of our old vcr tapes. So it’s a wander down memory lane for us on movie night.
> 
> So here’s a few pics of my sanctuary...
> 
> View attachment 4820476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820489
> View attachment 4820491


The red sofa with contrasting cushions is just gorgeous! We had an orange one in college, and while I have no idea how old it was when we bought it (used), it looked brand new. And despite the intense wear it endured during the years we had it, it looked just as great when we passed it on. Those old sofas were not only beautiful, but wore like iron. Almost anything you buy now would have loose armrests or back after that many years of use and abuse! Great use of things you already had to make-over a room!


----------



## HauteMama

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is really pretty! I have been eyeing The Leather Store on Etsy since forever.
> How do you like the quality and is that bag heavy?


The bag isn't nearly as heavy as it looks like it should be, but the leather feels supple and thick. It is very well constructed, and the stitching seems even and sturdy, with the lining fitting well and made of a cotton type material. I typically prefer a silkier lining, but I also know that linings like that tear or get soiled far more easily than the sturdier lining this bag has. And while it doesn't look huge while on my shoulder, I can fit amazing amounts of stuff in it! It's like a Bag of Holding (D&D Geek).


----------



## Fimpagebag

HauteMama said:


> The red sofa with contrasting cushions is just gorgeous! We had an orange one in college, and while I have no idea how old it was when we bought it (used), it looked brand new. And despite the intense wear it endured during the years we had it, it looked just as great when we passed it on. Those old sofas were not only beautiful, but wore like iron. Almost anything you buy now would have loose armrests or back after that many years of use and abuse! Great use of things you already had to make-over a room!



Thank you, Hautemama. In the realm of “it’s a small world” the sofa is actually orange.

 I found it years ago out in front of a a very nice house with a “For Free“ sign on it. I couldn’t resist and snapped it up as soon as my DH and I could load it on the back of our truck. At the time I had no place to put it, but I knew I would find a rightful place for it someday. 

And  now I have.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love what you’ve done with the space!  It’s an excellent space for alone time!



Thank you, Tomsmom. Alone time is a rare and precious commodity given the look of betrayal our two terriers give me when I have the affrontery to close the bathroom door.


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> How cozy!  We are fortunate to have a house where he has his upstairs office and I have one downstairs.  We can go hours without seeing each other.  That makes the time together so much more fun.  Enjoy.



Very true, Southernbelle. If my DH and I were marooned on a desert island together we’d have to have separate huts for at least part of the day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> On other fronts, over the past two months I have been reclaiming the room on the other side of the house. It had become a convenient place to store all the things we’d acquired over the years.
> 
> The challenge was to spend as little money as possible and make use of the things we had. It would also provide me with a retreat from the unrelenting togetherness my DH and I have been...uh...”enjoying” since my retirement. Though I love him dearly, 24/7 can wear on someone with my particular temperament.
> 
> So, after rigorous recycling, and spending less than $40 at the local thrift store my sanctuary is complete.
> 
> Happily (for my DH) my mood has sufficiently improved to the point that I host movie night (complete with popcorn) for the two of us every Saturday night. What makes it even more fun is that during the clean out I rediscovered our old vcr player and boxes of our old vcr tapes. So it’s a wander down memory lane for us on movie night.
> 
> So here’s a few pics of my sanctuary...
> 
> View attachment 4820476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820489
> View attachment 4820491


Your sanctuary is very nice!
It is so cool to have a room for yourself.


----------



## Ludmilla

HauteMama said:


> The bag isn't nearly as heavy as it looks like it should be, but the leather feels supple and thick. It is very well constructed, and the stitching seems even and sturdy, with the lining fitting well and made of a cotton type material. I typically prefer a silkier lining, but I also know that linings like that tear or get soiled far more easily than the sturdier lining this bag has. And while it doesn't look huge while on my shoulder, I can fit amazing amounts of stuff in it! It's like a Bag of Holding (D&D Geek).


Thanks for your detailed reply. 
I think I will take the plunge one day!


----------



## Ludmilla

Father returned from hospital today.
Weekend was kind of chaotic as he did not return on Saturday - as told before. So, stuff had to be brought to him.
He is well, but his mood can certainly improve.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hopefully sunny Sunday to all!
> 
> When I ordered my latest Piero Guidi I had a definite use in mind. I thought it would be perfect for dog walks when all I need to carry is my phone and an extra leash.
> 
> However, all my pretense towards practicality hit the proverbial fan as soon as the bag arrived. It obviously couldn’t be worn crossbody. But I was besotted the moment I saw her.
> 
> Too adorable for my original intent, I found that it could accomodate a small wallet, my phone, keys, and one or two other sundries.
> 
> So here she is, my latest folly..
> 
> View attachment 4820441


I like your new happy bag. 
Hope there will be many occasions to use it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Father returned from hospital today.
> Weekend was kind of chaotic as he did not return on Saturday - as told before. So, stuff had to be brought to him.
> He is well, but his mood can certainly improve.



I’m so glad your father is home from the hospital, Ludmilla. Hopefully he’ll start to feel better and maybe, just maybe, you’ll have time to take a breath.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Father returned from hospital today.
> Weekend was kind of chaotic as he did not return on Saturday - as told before. So, stuff had to be brought to him.
> He is well, but his mood can certainly improve.


I’m glad your dad is home. I’m sure his mood will get better as he adjusts to home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m so glad your father is home from the hospital, Ludmilla. Hopefully he’ll start to feel better and maybe, just maybe, you’ll have time to take a breath.





Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad your dad is home. I’m sure his mood will get better as he adjusts to home.


Thank you, ladies!   
Yes, hopefully his mood will improve as soon as he re-adjusts.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hopefully sunny Sunday to all!
> 
> When I ordered my latest Piero Guidi I had a definite use in mind. I thought it would be perfect for dog walks when all I need to carry is my phone and an extra leash.
> 
> However, all my pretense towards practicality hit the proverbial fan as soon as the bag arrived. It obviously couldn’t be worn crossbody. But I was besotted the moment I saw her.
> 
> Too adorable for my original intent, I found that it could accomodate a small wallet, my phone, keys, and one or two other sundries.
> 
> So here she is, my latest folly..
> 
> View attachment 4820441


What a cute little bag,Fim.   


Fimpagebag said:


> On other fronts, over the past two months I have been reclaiming the room on the other side of the house. It had become a convenient place to store all the things we’d acquired over the years.
> 
> The challenge was to spend as little money as possible and make use of the things we had. It would also provide me with a retreat from the unrelenting togetherness my DH and I have been...uh...”enjoying” since my retirement. Though I love him dearly, 24/7 can wear on someone with my particular temperament.
> 
> So, after rigorous recycling, and spending less than $40 at the local thrift store my sanctuary is complete.
> 
> Happily (for my DH) my mood has sufficiently improved to the point that I host movie night (complete with popcorn) for the two of us every Saturday night. What makes it even more fun is that during the clean out I rediscovered our old vcr player and boxes of our old vcr tapes. So it’s a wander down memory lane for us on movie night.
> 
> So here’s a few pics of my sanctuary...
> 
> View attachment 4820476
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820477
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820478
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820480
> 
> 
> View attachment 4820489
> View attachment 4820491


That place looks so  cozy!  Congrats  on that lovely decoration.
Fim, you are a real pro!


Ludmilla said:


> Father returned from hospital today.
> Weekend was kind of chaotic as he did not return on Saturday - as told before. So, stuff had to be brought to him.
> He is well, but his mood can certainly improve.


Coming back home is always stressful after a surgery, Ludmilla.
Your dad needs a little time to feel safe and relaxed.
One of my friends husband went through a heart operation one month ago.
He was exhausted, scared and under stress when he went home.
Today he says to her he feels 10 years younger....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a cute little bag,Fim.
> 
> That place looks so  cozy!  Congrats  on that lovely decoration.
> Fim, you are a real pro!
> 
> Coming back home is always stressful after a surgery, Ludmilla.
> Your dad needs a little time to feel safe and relaxed.
> One of my friends husband went through a heart operation one month ago.
> He was exhausted, scared and under stress when he went home.
> Today he says to her he feels 10 years younger....


Yes, you are right, Mariapia! He is doing way better today.   
Glad your friend‘s husband is doing fine, too. Those surgeries are no fun for sure. 

How are you? Are you enjoying summer?


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi !!  Having a much needed beach day with my mom, miss 22, Miss 19 and my nephew, mr 25. The water is beautiful and very refreshing!

I have this week off from work. We were
Supposed to go to Florida but right now we would have to quarantine ourselves due to Covid for 2 weeks upon our return. I still took the week though since I’ll be working up until schools open/or whatever they decide to do in September.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, you are right, Mariapia! He is doing way better today.
> Glad your friend‘s husband is doing fine, too. Those surgeries are no fun for sure.
> 
> How are you? Are you enjoying summer?


I am glad your dad is feeling a lot of better, Ludmilla.
As for me, I am trying to enjoy summer... 
Like everybody else here.
The virus seems to be back and most of us fear the next months might be tough...
One day at a time...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hi !!  Having a much needed beach day with my mom, miss 22, Miss 19 and my nephew, mr 25. The water is beautiful and very refreshing!
> 
> I have this week off from work. We were
> Supposed to go to Florida but right now we would have to quarantine ourselves due to Covid for 2 weeks upon our return. I still took the week though since I’ll be working up until schools open/or whatever they decide to do in September.


Sounds great! Hope you have fun despite not being able to travel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am glad your dad is feeling a lot of better, Ludmilla.
> As for me, I am trying to enjoy summer...
> Like everybody else here.
> The virus seems to be back and most of us fear the next months might be tough...
> One day at a time...


Here, the virus is having a comeback, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh boy reading about the virus coming back makes my stomach sink. Here in NYC things seem to be relatively stable but Manhattan isn’t what it was before quarantine. And many people I know who work there say it’s downright scary these days.
I still don’t know what miss 14’s school schedule will be like, if she’s attending for a week or 2 days at a time.


----------



## Ludmilla

What has changed in Manhattan? Are many still working from home? Or are they reluctant to go out?


----------



## Murphy47

I would love to know also. Things putter along much the same here in the Middle.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies  
Finally.... After nearly nine months of a " no new bag purchase" episode... here is my Manila Grace..
I found it during the special end of season sale in town.
I had seen it before our lockdown and decided it was too expensive ( € 265).
Got it for 85 this morning
I am so so so so happy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Finally.... After nearly nine months of a " no new bag purchase" episode... here is my Manila Grace..
> I found it during the special end of season sale in town.
> I had seen it before our lockdown and decided it was too expensive ( € 265).
> Got it for 85 this morning
> I am so so so so happy!
> View attachment 4823475


Wow!!  What a lovely bag!!  Awesome price!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> What has changed in Manhattan? Are many still working from home? Or are they reluctant to go out?


Yes many are still working from home, Broadway is still closed down, many shops were looted during protests and are still boarded up. According to the news people are leaving in droves due to a marked increase in crime.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Finally.... After nearly nine months of a " no new bag purchase" episode... here is my Manila Grace..
> I found it during the special end of season sale in town.
> I had seen it before our lockdown and decided it was too expensive ( € 265).
> Got it for 85 this morning
> I am so so so so happy!
> View attachment 4823475


Lovely bag!
You can carry the kitchen sink and the shower in it. 
No, just kidding.  I like it a lot!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes many are still working from home, Broadway is still closed down, many shops were looted during protests and are still boarded up. According to the news people are leaving in droves due to a marked increase in crime.


Oh wow. This sounds awful.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag!
> You can carry the kitchen sink and the shower in it.
> No, just kidding.  I like it a lot!


The dimensions are 32/32/16
Not that big...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Yes many are still working from home, Broadway is still closed down, many shops were looted during protests and are still boarded up. According to the news people are leaving in droves due to a marked increase in crime.


I have read about the increase in crime and about people leaving the city because, they say, New York is not New York any more.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Finally.... After nearly nine months of a " no new bag purchase" episode... here is my Manila Grace..
> I found it during the special end of season sale in town.
> I had seen it before our lockdown and decided it was too expensive ( € 265).
> Got it for 85 this morning
> I am so so so so happy!
> View attachment 4823475


Wonderful bag, Mariapia! And what a great price. Your patience certainly paid off. Enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful bag, Mariapia! And what a great price. Your patience certainly paid off. Enjoy!


Thank you, Fim 
That's exactly what I said to the shop owner.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The dimensions are 32/32/16
> Not that big...


True, this is not that big.
It definitely looks bigger in the picture.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of the hottest days this year and our freezer went off. Had to think of @Tomsmom and her recent experience. Luckily I was able to transport everything to my cousin and no food was damaged.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> One of the hottest days this year and our freezer went off. Had to think of @Tomsmom and her recent experience. Luckily I was able to transport everything to my cousin and no food was damaged.


Thank goodness!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank goodness!


Yes!  We noticed just in time.
Now trying to get a replacement. As people has more or less stopped to cook for real it is not easy to get a decent freezer that can hold a whole goose for example.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of the hottest days this year and our freezer went off. Had to think of @Tomsmom and her recent experience. Luckily I was able to transport everything to my cousin and no food was damaged.





Ludmilla said:


> Yes!  We noticed just in time.
> Now trying to get a replacement. As people has more or less stopped to cook for real it is not easy to get a decent freezer that can hold a whole goose for example.


It's very hot in my place too...
I don't have a freezer though.
Everyone here knows I hate cooking.
I hope my microwave oven will not let me down....


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!  We noticed just in time.
> Now trying to get a replacement. As people has more or less stopped to cook for real it is not easy to get a decent freezer that can hold a whole goose for example.


Hope you have better luck than my niece whose freeer died.  She has been unable to find one and was number 181 in line at one place (Best Buy) to get one.  Yikes


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!  We noticed just in time.
> Now trying to get a replacement. As people has more or less stopped to cook for real it is not easy to get a decent freezer that can hold a whole goose for example.


Good luck !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It's very hot in my place too...
> I don't have a freezer though.
> Everyone here knows I hate cooking.
> I hope my microwave oven will not let me down....


Today it is way too hot.
Nevertheless, mother is baking a cake right now.    
I am always happy when nothing of my electric stuff dies. It is always such a hassle to get a replacement.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Hope you have better luck than my niece whose freeer died.  She has been unable to find one and was number 181 in line at one place (Best Buy) to get one.  Yikes


Yikes. This is annoying!
Right now we have the problem that the freezers are too big or too tiny. I have found a freezer that might fit online and we will take a look at the store on Monday. As food is safely tucked away we are luckily not in a haste.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good luck !!


Thank you! 
Searching for bags is more fun!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Searching for bags is more fun!


Oh definitely!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
Freezer situation is not solved, yet. Sigh. 
Very hot and humid. Should do my taxes, instead I was watching series. Sigh.
What are you all up to?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Freezer situation is not solved, yet. Sigh.
> Very hot and humid. Should do my taxes, instead I was watching series. Sigh.
> What are you all up to?


I just finished watching the British series Manhunt Season 1.  I love Brit TV.  Hubby was law enforcemnt (state and then federal), so I truly enjoyed seeing  good old fashioned police work solving a serial killer case.  True story BTW


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Freezer situation is not solved, yet. Sigh.
> Very hot and humid. Should do my taxes, instead I was watching series. Sigh.
> What are you all up to?


I’m sorry about the freezer situation, ughhh!!!
Went food shopping this morning then hit the thrift, scored a Rudsack winter jacket for 50.00 brand new!!  And a pair of J brand denim.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I just finished watching the British series Manhunt Season 1.  I love Brit TV.  Hubby was law enforcemnt (state and then federal), so I truly enjoyed seeing  good old fashioned police work solving a serial killer case.  True story BTW


Brit TV is great. I like their BBC series a lot. You cannot find stuff like that around here. Glad you were able to enjoy some.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry about the freezer situation, ughhh!!!
> Went food shopping this morning then hit the thrift, scored a Rudsack winter jacket for 50.00 brand new!!  And a pair of J brand denim.


Hehe. You are one of our thrift queens.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Dh and I took off this morning for a boat ride


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Dh and I took off this morning for a boat ride


Sounds lovely! Hope you have fun! What bag did you take (if you took one)?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Brit TV is great. I like their BBC series a lot. You cannot find stuff like that around here. Glad you were able to enjoy some.


No we cannot find any here!  American TV is pitiful. More than half the time when we choose something to watch we have to turn it off because of the profane language. And we are not prudes (nurses, attorneys and cops have heard it all).  But when every other word is like that, it is not worth watching.  One has to think the script writers have a serious lack of education and words above four letters.  
Sorry, did not mean to get on a soap box about that.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds lovely! Hope you have fun! What bag did you take (if you took one)?


Lol !  I’m still in my ebene speedy, but I left it in HD’s truck while on the boat. A bag change will be tonite.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lol !  I’m still in my ebene speedy, but I left it in HD’s truck while on the boat. A bag change will be tonite.


Very curious what you will take out next!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday all!
I also changed bags.
Think tote and I are back at the office again.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> No we cannot find any here!  American TV is pitiful. More than half the time when we choose something to watch we have to turn it off because of the profane language. And we are not prudes (nurses, attorneys and cops have heard it all).  But when every other word is like that, it is not worth watching.  One has to think the script writers have a serious lack of education and words above four letters.
> Sorry, did not mean to get on a soap box about that.


Hehe. I can totally understand that you complain. Our TV is a nuisance, too. Just for other reasons. Movies and series have plot problems. Sigh.


----------



## Tomsmom

Finally took her out, so pretty!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Finally took her out, so pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 4827678


That bag is so drop dead gorgeous! One of my favorite Speedy styles.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Finally took her out, so pretty!!
> 
> View attachment 4827678





Ludmilla said:


> That bag is so drop dead gorgeous! One of my favorite Speedy styles.


Mine too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders. 

I’ve been catching up on all your posts and can sympathize with you particularly, Ludmilla. Trying to replace a major appliance nowadays is nearly impossible. What is left in stock is either too big or too small or on backorder. 

Lately it seems everyday presents a new challenge. 

But, as always, it could be worse. I had lunch with my former colleague last week. She told me all about the changes that were being made at the college. At first I was appalled, then furious at the way she was being treated. 

Along with her duties as a lab tech she is now expected to arrange the labs to accomodate the guidelines for social distancing. Which means she has to rearrange lab seating, measure the space and mark the floors with tape every six feet. If that were not enough, she also has wipe down every anatomical model and disinfect all the lab benches. 

To add further insult to injury, all these duties have to be performed with no overtime and within a strict 20 hour a week schedule. 

But perhaps the saddest thing of all is that not only does she have to put up with all this (and anything else they deem necessary) is that her situation financially is such that she doesn’t think she’ll be able to retire as she’d planned at the end of the this semester.  

But with her characteristic pluck and endurance she was able to point out the one silver lining that she says keeps her spirits up. All she says she has to do is imagine watching how I would’ve reacted to these changes and the carnage that would have ensued. 

As she pointed out, while I was highly respected during my twenty years at the college, a healthy dose of fear accompanied that respect. As I’d often pointed out to the professors whose labs we supported, they would be wise to find themselves “on the sunny side of my wall.” 

Otherwise things might not go as well if I choose not ”to go above and beyond” and instead would perform strictly to my duties as outlined in my job description. 

Given the number of times I’d pulled their proverbial “chestnuts out of the fire” they‘d all agreed that discretion would be the better part of valor and didn’t abuse their position.  

Sadly my former colleague is one of the nicest people I’ve ever known and would never resort to my methods.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> I’ve been catching up on all your posts and can sympathize with you particularly, Ludmilla. Trying to replace a major appliance nowadays is nearly impossible. What is left in stock is either too big or too small or on backorder.
> 
> Lately it seems everyday presents a new challenge.
> 
> But, as always, it could be worse. I had lunch with my former colleague last week. She told me all about the changes that were being made at the college. At first I was appalled, then furious at the way she was being treated.
> 
> Along with her duties as a lab tech she is now expected to arrange the labs to accomodate the guidelines for social distancing. Which means she has to rearrange lab seating, measure the space and mark the floors with tape every six feet. If that were not enough, she also has wipe down every anatomical model and disinfect all the lab benches.
> 
> To add further insult to injury, all these duties have to be performed with no overtime and within a strict 20 hour a week schedule.
> 
> But perhaps the saddest thing of all is that not only does she have to put up with all this (and anything else they deem necessary) is that her situation financially is such that she doesn’t think she’ll be able to retire as she’d planned at the end of the this semester.
> 
> But with her characteristic pluck and endurance she was able to point out the one silver lining that she says keeps her spirits up. All she says she has to do is imagine watching how I would’ve reacted to these changes and the carnage that would have ensued.
> 
> As she pointed out, while I was highly respected during my twenty years at the college, a healthy dose of fear accompanied that respect. As I’d often pointed out to the professors whose labs we supported, they would be wise to find themselves “on the sunny side of my wall.”
> 
> Otherwise things might not go as well if I choose not ”to go above and beyond” and instead would perform strictly to my duties as outlined in my job description.
> 
> Given the number of times I’d pulled their proverbial “chestnuts out of the fire” they‘d all agreed that discretion would be the better part of valor and didn’t abuse their position.
> 
> Sadly my former colleague is one of the nicest people I’ve ever known and would never resort to my methods.


I’m sorry your friend is in such a position. It’s just not right to have such expectations for someone who works part time or even full time for that matter. There are only so many hours in the work day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Mine too!


We need to send in the bag ninjas!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> I’ve been catching up on all your posts and can sympathize with you particularly, Ludmilla. Trying to replace a major appliance nowadays is nearly impossible. What is left in stock is either too big or too small or on backorder.
> 
> Lately it seems everyday presents a new challenge.
> 
> But, as always, it could be worse. I had lunch with my former colleague last week. She told me all about the changes that were being made at the college. At first I was appalled, then furious at the way she was being treated.
> 
> Along with her duties as a lab tech she is now expected to arrange the labs to accomodate the guidelines for social distancing. Which means she has to rearrange lab seating, measure the space and mark the floors with tape every six feet. If that were not enough, she also has wipe down every anatomical model and disinfect all the lab benches.
> 
> To add further insult to injury, all these duties have to be performed with no overtime and within a strict 20 hour a week schedule.
> 
> But perhaps the saddest thing of all is that not only does she have to put up with all this (and anything else they deem necessary) is that her situation financially is such that she doesn’t think she’ll be able to retire as she’d planned at the end of the this semester.
> 
> But with her characteristic pluck and endurance she was able to point out the one silver lining that she says keeps her spirits up. All she says she has to do is imagine watching how I would’ve reacted to these changes and the carnage that would have ensued.
> 
> As she pointed out, while I was highly respected during my twenty years at the college, a healthy dose of fear accompanied that respect. As I’d often pointed out to the professors whose labs we supported, they would be wise to find themselves “on the sunny side of my wall.”
> 
> Otherwise things might not go as well if I choose not ”to go above and beyond” and instead would perform strictly to my duties as outlined in my job description.
> 
> Given the number of times I’d pulled their proverbial “chestnuts out of the fire” they‘d all agreed that discretion would be the better part of valor and didn’t abuse their position.
> 
> Sadly my former colleague is one of the nicest people I’ve ever known and would never resort to my methods.


Oh wow. Having worked at uni admin for 8 years I can so relate. You need to set boundaries every freaking day or you will be the „maid for everything“. I am very sorry for your colleague and at the same time I had to smile about your methods. I know that they worked well.
(How strange that respect always comes with a bit of fear btw.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry your friend is in such a position. It’s just not right to have such expectations for someone who works part time or even full time for that matter. There are only so many hours in the work day.





Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. Having worked at uni admin for 8 years I can so relate. You need to set boundaries every freaking day or you will be the „maid for everything“. I am very sorry for your colleague and at the same time I had to smile about your methods. I know that they worked well.
> (How strange that respect always comes with a bit of fear btw.)



I knew you would both understand, Tomsmom and Ludmilla.  

As for my methods, they were honed at an early age. Not unlike a big dish of ice cream, revenge is indeed best served cold. Anger has it’s moments, but a cool headed clinical approach has always worked best for me. Whether it was adding a tuft of fiberglass insulation in the washing machine with a faithless boyfriend‘s underwear or adding a laxative in the frosting of a lovely fudge brownie to lay in wait for a dessert thieving college roommate, my methods have served me well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I knew you would both understand, Tomsmom and Ludmilla.
> 
> As for my methods, they were honed at an early age. Not unlike a big dish of ice cream, revenge is indeed best served cold. Anger has it’s moments, but a cool headed clinical approach has always worked best for me. Whether it was adding a tuft of fiberglass insulation in the washing machine with a faithless boyfriend‘s underwear or adding a laxative in the frosting of a lovely fudge brownie to lay in wait for a dessert thieving college roommate, my methods have served me well.


You are resourceful, madam! 
(I am more the choleric type. Throwing plates and stuff and yelling.   )


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone went to the Longchamp boutique yesterday and did not leave empty handed. 


Bilberry of course. 
And ... oh my ... they have a Bolide style Foulonné. It is calling my name very loud.
Thank God Christmas is around the corner.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Someone went to the Longchamp boutique yesterday and did not leave empty handed.
> View attachment 4830052
> 
> Bilberry of course.
> And ... oh my ... they have a Bolide style Foulonné. It is calling my name very loud.
> Thank God Christmas is around the corner.



Beautiful! Is that from the “club” line?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful! Is that from the “club” line?


Thank you! Yes, it is from the "club" line.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Someone went to the Longchamp boutique yesterday and did not leave empty handed.
> View attachment 4830052
> 
> Bilberry of course.
> And ... oh my ... they have a Bolide style Foulonné. It is calling my name very loud.
> Thank God Christmas is around the corner.



Good for you, Ludmilla! Like the old saying goes, “Live for today, plan for tomorrow!” Congrats on your new bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla! Like the old saying goes, “Live for today, plan for tomorrow!” Congrats on your new bag!


Thank you, Fim. 
Yes, I am already plotting Christmas presents for me ...  But, I am somewhat desperate for lift me ups at the moment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> Yes, I am already plotting Christmas presents for me ...  But, I am somewhat desperate for lift me ups at the moment.



I know what you mean, Ludmilla. Having as many bags as I do doesn’t stop me from looking.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Ludmilla. Having as many bags as I do doesn’t stop me from looking.


Yep. After buying one I always think „ok. This is it. You have enough. You will not feel the urge to get more now.“
 Nope. It does not stop.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday all!
Hope everyone is fine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Hope everyone is fine.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla. 

I’m at the garage getting an oil change and new tailpipe for one of my vehicles. After that there’ll be grocery shopping and various errands.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla.
> 
> I’m at the garage getting an oil change and new tailpipe for one of my vehicles. After that there’ll be grocery shopping and various errands.


I had to run some errands, too. 
Now it is raining and I postponed groceries.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Hope everyone is fine.


Happy Friday!!  We just found out this morning that the last day for the enrichment center still be Sept 4. I’m ok with that although I’ll miss my new friends/co workers. Not the mean one haha, her I’ll get to see again when school starts whatever that means.


----------



## Narnanz

Am semi glad the bag I wanted to buy has sold to another handbag lover...sigh...it was lovely. Fabulous colour.
Oh well...saved myself some dosh.


----------



## Narnanz

its was a pretty Deadly Ponies bag


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> its was a pretty Deadly Ponies bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832008


Gee.

I like that. Good score.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  We just found out this morning that the last day for the enrichment center still be Sept 4. I’m ok with that although I’ll miss my new friends/co workers. Not the mean one haha, her I’ll get to see again when school starts whatever that means.


Oh wow! I hope you learn soon when school starts again.



Narnanz said:


> its was a pretty Deadly Ponies bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832008


Pretty! DP bags are lovely. I am sorry that you missed out on this one.


----------



## Narnanz

ShinyW said:


> Gee.
> 
> I like that. Good score.


I missed out on it. I do have other Deadly ponies bags on my radar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I missed out on it. I do have other Deadly ponies bags on my radar.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> its was a pretty Deadly Ponies bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832008


That is a really nice bag!  But I’m sure there are others out there just waiting for you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Hit the SalVal today found this new Edie bag love the color!


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> I missed out on it. I do have other Deadly ponies bags on my radar.


My misunderstanding. Apologies. 

Sad that you missed out on it. I am sure another will come your way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hit the SalVal today found this new Edie bag love the color!
> View attachment 4832487


Very pretty! I like the colour too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
What are you all up to?
Here, it is raining since Friday night, so I will finally do my taxes today. 
Hope all of you have better plans.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> Here, it is raining since Friday night, so I will finally do my taxes today.
> Hope all of you have better plans.


Happy Sunday!!  No real plans and that’s fine.  Sorry about the taxes Ludmilla!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> Here, it is raining since Friday night, so I will finally do my taxes today.
> Hope all of you have better plans.


Rock climbing with grandchildren, 
Sitting on the lawn under the pine trees in the shade, taking lunch, 
Unpacking from my trip away, ....

Yes I know tough retired persons life


----------



## Murphy47

Good evening ladies!
It has been a month of zero fun.
house is old and falling down in some areas. All Hubbie and I have done is clean and repair various things around the house.
sadly, all the shopping I have done lately is at large hardware stores. The only bags there are safety orange tool belts. Not my style. Lol.
will post pics soon. Here is a teaser of the bathroom that took 2 weeks of vacation and two more weekends.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> It has been a month of zero fun.
> house is old and falling down in some areas. All Hubbie and I have done is clean and repair various things around the house.
> sadly, all the shopping I have done lately is at large hardware stores. The only bags there are safety orange tool belts. Not my style. Lol.
> will post pics soon. Here is a teaser of the bathroom that took 2 weeks of vacation and two more weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835407
> View attachment 4835408


Love all the white!  So clean!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Love all the white!  So clean!


Thanks! Trying to replace plumbing from 1976 during a pandemic has been less than fun. So glad we’re done!


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> its was a pretty Deadly Ponies bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832008


I got it....the previous buyer didnt pay so it went back on the site....Yay!!


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> It has been a month of zero fun.
> house is old and falling down in some areas. All Hubbie and I have done is clean and repair various things around the house.
> sadly, all the shopping I have done lately is at large hardware stores. The only bags there are safety orange tool belts. Not my style. Lol.
> will post pics soon. Here is a teaser of the bathroom that took 2 weeks of vacation and two more weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835407
> View attachment 4835408


Looks clean and fresh and inviting. ...and White doesnt date.


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> I got it....the previous buyer didnt pay so it went back on the site....Yay!!


Huzzah‍‍


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> It has been a month of zero fun.
> house is old and falling down in some areas. All Hubbie and I have done is clean and repair various things around the house.
> sadly, all the shopping I have done lately is at large hardware stores. The only bags there are safety orange tool belts. Not my style. Lol.
> will post pics soon. Here is a teaser of the bathroom that took 2 weeks of vacation and two more weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835407
> View attachment 4835408


This looks absolutely beautiful!
(And I bet you saw a lot of nice extension cords lately. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I got it....the previous buyer didnt pay so it went back on the site....Yay!!


Yay! Lucky you!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> It has been a month of zero fun.
> house is old and falling down in some areas. All Hubbie and I have done is clean and repair various things around the house.
> sadly, all the shopping I have done lately is at large hardware stores. The only bags there are safety orange tool belts. Not my style. Lol.
> will post pics soon. Here is a teaser of the bathroom that took 2 weeks of vacation and two more weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835407
> View attachment 4835408


Wow, Murphy!
Have you thought of starting a business?
You and your husband are really talented.
Not only did you do a fantastic job, you also have great taste!
Enormous congrats to both of you


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Murphy!
> Have you thought of starting a business?
> You and your husband are really talented.
> Not only did you do a fantastic job, you also have great taste!
> Enormous congrats to both of you


Thank you! We have often talked about starting a rehab company. I don’t know if I could take weekly “discussions” performed at full volume in Home Depot over which tile is more attractive, however.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you! We have often talked about starting a rehab company. I don’t know if I could take weekly “discussions” performed at full volume in Home Depot over which tile is more attractive, however.


I am sure you would love it, Murphy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> its was a pretty Deadly Ponies bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4832008



Wonderful bag, Narnanz! Great style and fabulous color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hit the SalVal today found this new Edie bag love the color!
> View attachment 4832487


You always find the best bags, Tomsmom! Another winner!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening ladies!
> It has been a month of zero fun.
> house is old and falling down in some areas. All Hubbie and I have done is clean and repair various things around the house.
> sadly, all the shopping I have done lately is at large hardware stores. The only bags there are safety orange tool belts. Not my style. Lol.
> will post pics soon. Here is a teaser of the bathroom that took 2 weeks of vacation and two more weekends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4835407
> View attachment 4835408


Well done, Murphy! Has a great vibe! And when you can say that about a bathroom, it’s a good job done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, all! 

I’ve been busy downsizing my collections of old DVDs, clothes I no longer wear, and (most shamefully) the clutter of disposable plastic containers I’ve kept over the years.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, all!
> 
> I’ve been busy downsizing my collections of old DVDs, clothes I no longer wear, and (most shamefully) the clutter of disposable plastic containers I’ve kept over the years.


It’s funny how those items seems to multiply in the closet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> It’s funny how those items seems to multiply in the closet.



Indeed, Murphy. However bags and shoes are exempt from any downsizing. After all, you never know when I’ll morph into a centipede and be able to wear all my shoes at the same time!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, all!
> 
> I’ve been busy downsizing my collections of old DVDs, clothes I no longer wear, and (most shamefully) the clutter of disposable plastic containers I’ve kept over the years.


You are very brave, Fim!  
I should do the same and I just don't feel like it.
Too many clothes, too many shoes I never wear... 
I wanted to get rid of most of them during lockdown and I didn't know who to give them to as we couldn't visit anyone.
Keeping plastic bags in the flat was just unbearable.
And now... well ... let's say I am too lazy..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are very brave, Fim!
> I should do the same and I just don't feel like it.
> Too many clothes, too many shoes I never wear...
> I wanted to get rid of most of them during lockdown and I didn't know who to give them to as we couldn't visit anyone.
> Keeping plastic bags in the flat was just unbearable.
> And now... well ... let's say I am too lazy..


Ha! I am like you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are very brave, Fim!
> I should do the same and I just don't feel like it.
> Too many clothes, too many shoes I never wear...
> I wanted to get rid of most of them during lockdown and I didn't know who to give them to as we couldn't visit anyone.
> Keeping plastic bags in the flat was just unbearable.
> And now... well ... let's say I am too lazy..






Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I am like you.



I doubt that “lazy” describes either of you ladies. As for my recent endeavors, I’d rather sort than attack any heavy duty cleaning.


----------



## Murphy47

I gave in to temptation.
MK Ciara in Racing Green.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> I gave in to temptation.
> MK Ciara in Racing Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836956


Lovely green bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I gave in to temptation.
> MK Ciara in Racing Green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4836956


Beautiful design and great colour, Murphy!  
The scarf is lovely too


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
Hope you all had a nice Friday. 
I returned to the country yesterday as I had screening/check-up at the doctor. This was the most rudimentary check-up I have ever experienced.  
Doctor said hi, took a quick test and I was outside the door again. Oh. And I should return in February. Sigh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Hope you all had a nice Friday.
> I returned to the country yesterday as I had screening/check-up at the doctor. This was the most rudimentary check-up I have ever experienced.
> Doctor said hi, took a quick test and I was outside the door again. Oh. And I should return in February. Sigh.


That doctor knows what he is doing, Ludmilla.
There is nothing wrong with you at the moment and that's all that matters.
Enjoy your weekend now!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> *That doctor knows what he is doing*, Ludmilla.
> There is nothing wrong with you at the moment and that's all that matters.
> Enjoy your weekend now!


Let‘s hope so.    
I also hope we can talk a bit more in February or take a closer look at my body. 
On a happier note ... my favorite month is here. Sun has already this nice golden autumnual glow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  I found out yesterday I’ll still be working in Brooklyn until the end of this week. All is well I’ll be with the new friend I made this summer. She’s a nurse with an amazing, quiet take it all in personality.

went to the SalVal yesterday with Miss 14. Found this beautiful Dooney and Bourke logo lock bag in ivory. And also a Mongoose brand bicycle for miss 14, she is thrilled.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  I found out yesterday I’ll still be working in Brooklyn until the end of this week. All is well I’ll be with the new friend I made this summer. She’s a nurse with an amazing, quiet take it all in personality.
> 
> went to the SalVal yesterday with Miss 14. Found this beautiful Dooney and Bourke logo lock bag in ivory. And also a Mongoose brand bicycle for miss 14, she is thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 4840116


Lovely bag!
And I am so happy for you that you can work with your friend a while longer.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag!
> And I am so happy for you that you can work with your friend a while longer.


Me too!!  It’s been a while since I‘be made a new friend that we get along so well, in real life anyway


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, all!
> 
> I’ve been busy downsizing my collections of old DVDs, clothes I no longer wear, and (most shamefully) the clutter of disposable plastic containers I’ve kept over the years.


Hi all, been lurking a bit. I am busy getting rid of clothes today! And I have been letting go plastic containers, utensils, etc


----------



## Murphy47

Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Did some errands with Hubbie. Took a nice nap. Got the storm door fixed. It actually opens and closes as it’s supposed to! Success all around!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Me too!!  It’s been a while since I‘be made a new friend that we get along so well, in real life anyway


I feel like it is getting harder to make new friends. Not sure why. Maybe because we are getting older?


Lake Effect said:


> Hi all, been lurking a bit. I am busy getting rid of clothes today! And I have been letting go plastic containers, utensils, etc


Hi! I should do this, too. But, everytime I look at my stuff I feel overwhelmed and find something else to do. 


Murphy47 said:


> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. Did some errands with Hubbie. Took a nice nap. Got the storm door fixed. It actually opens and closes as it’s supposed to! Success all around!


Yay!! Sounds great. Esp. the napping part.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Wearing Gerard Darel today.


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  I found out yesterday I’ll still be working in Brooklyn until the end of this week. All is well I’ll be with the new friend I made this summer. She’s a nurse with an amazing, quiet take it all in personality.
> 
> went to the SalVal yesterday with Miss 14. Found this beautiful Dooney and Bourke logo lock bag in ivory. And also a Mongoose brand bicycle for miss 14, she is thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 4840116


Oh my my. 
This bag is stunning. 
My favourte style; soft squidgy squishy...
Just devine. It must be so lovely to wear.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Wearing Gerard Darel today.
> View attachment 4840612


Beautiful brown and lovely shape!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful brown and lovely shape!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  I found out yesterday I’ll still be working in Brooklyn until the end of this week. All is well I’ll be with the new friend I made this summer. She’s a nurse with an amazing, quiet take it all in personality.
> 
> went to the SalVal yesterday with Miss 14. Found this beautiful Dooney and Bourke logo lock bag in ivory. And also a Mongoose brand bicycle for miss 14, she is thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 4840116





Ludmilla said:


> Great find, as
> , Tomsmom!
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!
> Wearing Gerard Darel today.
> View attachment 4840612


Nice to see your Darel bag again, Ludmilla
Do you know that before being the 24, it was named Charlotte... after the French actress Charlotte Gainsbourg?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nice to see your Darel bag again, Ludmilla
> Do you know that before being the 24, it was named Charlotte... after the French actress Charlotte Gainsbourg?


No, I did not know that! Why did they give the bag another name? Do you happen to know? Charlotte is much nicer than 24. And Charlotte Gainsbourg is so cool and special.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Hi! I should do this, too. But, everytime I look at my stuff I feel overwhelmed and find something else to do.


So truth be told, I did put it off yesterday!  It is overwhelming. But it is time to let go of clothes that do not fit, and have not, for quite a while. They are taking over too much space. As well as an impulsive leather coat thrift buy and a pair of sandals that are not comfortable!
 And I have many clothes that do fit, that I enjoy  Since I am working from home all but one day a week, I took advantage and bought some chunky comfy cotton pull over sweaters and khakis to create a work from home wardrobe for my wfh routine. 
So I told myself it is okay to say goodbye, lol! Two big bags going out right now! I have a small pile that I feel undecided and that is okay. I have really only started, that is fine. 
Maybe I will mosey over to the clean out your closet thread too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> So truth be told, I did put it off yesterday!  It is overwhelming. But it is time to let go of clothes that do not fit, and have not, for quite a while. They are taking over too much space. As well as an impulsive leather coat thrift buy and a pair of sandals that are not comfortable!
> And I have many clothes that do fit, that I enjoy  Since I am working from home all but one day a week, I took advantage and bought some chunky comfy cotton pull over sweaters and khakis to create a work from home wardrobe for my wfh routine.
> So I told myself it is okay to say goodbye, lol! Two big bags going out right now! I have a small pile that I feel undecided and that is okay. I have really only started, that is fine.
> Maybe I will mosey over to the clean out your closet thread too.


This sounds great! But, your wardrobe for work from home days gives me very bad ideas.  
I guess I need to start at some point. Like cleaning out one shelf after another. Then it might not seem so overwhelming.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok everyone.
I do have some fun money to spend. Soooo...
.... do I want this bag in brown


or in red?


Both have silver hardware. And naturally I am leaning more towards brown. But, the red is a very deep not too bright red that could work as a neutral, too.
What do you think?


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Ok everyone.
> I do have some fun money to spend. Soooo...
> .... do I want this bag in brown
> View attachment 4841484
> 
> or in red?
> View attachment 4841485
> 
> Both have silver hardware. And naturally I am leaning more towards brown. But, the red is a very deep not too bright red that could work as a neutral, too.
> What do you think?


Red....oh ....Red is so gorgeous


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Ok everyone.
> I do have some fun money to spend. Soooo...
> .... do I want this bag in brown
> View attachment 4841484
> 
> or in red?
> View attachment 4841485
> 
> Both have silver hardware. And naturally I am leaning more towards brown. But, the red is a very deep not too bright red that could work as a neutral, too.
> What do you think?


Yes, lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ok everyone.
> I do have some fun money to spend. Soooo...
> .... do I want this bag in brown
> View attachment 4841484
> 
> or in red?
> View attachment 4841485
> 
> Both have silver hardware. And naturally I am leaning more towards brown. But, the red is a very deep not too bright red that could work as a neutral, too.
> What do you think?



Go for the red!!  You need to branch out a bit .


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Red....oh ....Red is so gorgeous





Lake Effect said:


> Yes, lol!





Tomsmom said:


> Go for the red!!  You need to branch out a bit .


I really like the red one. This is going to be a tough decision!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> No, I did not know that! Why did they give the bag another name? Do you happen to know? Charlotte is much nicer than 24. And Charlotte Gainsbourg is so cool and special.


I have no idea why they gave the bag another name....



Ludmilla said:


> Ok everyone.
> I do have some fun money to spend. Soooo...
> .... do I want this bag in brown
> View attachment 4841484
> 
> or in red?
> View attachment 4841485
> 
> Both have silver hardware. And naturally I am leaning more towards brown. But, the red is a very deep not too bright red that could work as a neutral, too.
> What do you think?



Oh dear, I can't help you there....Ludmilla.
Both are beautiful.
Both go with everything.
Both can be worn all year round.
Tough decision!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have no idea why they gave the bag another name....
> 
> 
> 
> Oh dear, I can't help you there....Ludmilla.
> Both are beautiful.
> Both go with everything.
> Both can be worn all year round.
> Tough decision!!


Hehe. And I thought you were a clear vote for red as you own so many pretty red bags. 

(I think it is a shame that Gerard Darel renamed the bag.  But, knowing that it was named after Charlotte Gainsbourg it is even more special to me now! )


----------



## Tomsmom

Had the itch to change bags, in the Artsy


----------



## Murphy47

The ladies in the clean out your closet club are VERY serious about doing the Marie Kondo thing. I can’t be that regimented. Seasons here vary as to time and length and I always felt like I had nothing to wear.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Had the itch to change bags, in the Artsy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4842001


Pretty! I love that handle!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> The ladies in the clean out your closet club are VERY serious about doing the Marie Kondo thing. I can’t be that regimented. Seasons here vary as to time and length and I always felt like I had nothing to wear.


Ha! I know what you mean.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

Internet in my area was down for most of not all Labor Day weekend. So I’m finally catching up with all of your recent posts. Gorgeous bags as always, ladies. 

As for your potential bag choice between brown or red, Ludmilla, I can only go by my personal experience. Over the years I’ve owned more than one or two red bags. And over the years I’ve either sold or donated most of them. 
I now have only one red bag in my collection that I do love... but I don’t wear it that often. It’s probably just me, but as much as I’m drawn to red bags, I‘ve often found them difficult to incorporate with my wardrobe.

However, should you choose the red bag, I have no doubt that you will carry it in your own inimitable style and feel fabulous.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Hi all, been lurking a bit. I am busy getting rid of clothes today! And I have been letting go plastic containers, utensils, etc



Welcome to the Island, Lake Effect!  

Your screen name immediately grabbed my attention as “Lake Effect” is something we take into consideration everyday here on or near Lake Ontario.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Internet in my area was down for most of not all Labor Day weekend. So I’m finally catching up with all of your recent posts. Gorgeous bags as always, ladies.
> 
> As for your potential bag choice between brown or red, Ludmilla, I can only go by my personal experience. Over the years I’ve owned more than one or two red bags. And over the years I’ve either sold or donated most of them.
> I now have only one red bag in my collection that I do love... but I don’t wear it that often. It’s probably just me, but as much as I’m drawn to red bags, I‘ve often found them difficult to incorporate with my wardrobe.
> 
> However, should you choose the red bag, I have no doubt that you will carry it in your own inimitable style and feel fabulous.


You are articulating my fears about a red bag in the most eloquent way! I have those pics in mind:




But I am absolutely unsure, if I am able/likely to wear it. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Welcome to the Island, Lake Effect!
> 
> Your screen name immediately grabbed my attention as “Lake Effect” is something we take into consideration everyday here on or near Lake Ontario.


I am very envious of your place of living! And very happy that your Internet is back.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hi everyone!   
What are you all up to?
Work is taking up pace. I wonder when we will see the next breakdown thanks to covid. At least we will know how videoconferences work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hello!!   I just had a meeting via telephone that is an hour of my life I’ll never get back. I bought a new bag from Nords. It’s a very pretty Melon/orange color tote. By the designer Frame. Pics to come


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hi everyone!
> What are you all up to?
> Work is taking up pace. I wonder when we will see the next breakdown thanks to covid. At least we will know how videoconferences work.


Happy Thursday to all! 

We had a power outage last night. But by the time I’d assembled all my battery powered lanterns and lit a few of my favorite candles poof! The power was back on. But it was nice to know I was prepared.  

This morning my DH and ventured out to pay our school taxes and do a bit of shopping while we were at it. Bad news first, no fridges will be available until December. Good news, I loaded up on my favorite sushi to have later tonight when the NFL season kicks off and I can watch the game.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hello!!   I just had a meeting via telephone that is an hour of my life I’ll never get back. I bought a new bag from Nords. It’s a very pretty Melon/orange color tote. By the designer Frame. Pics to come



I envy you, Tomsmom. I was out shopping earlier today and saw nothing in the way of bags that remotely interested me.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> You are articulating my fears about a red bag in the most eloquent way! I have those pics in mind:
> View attachment 4842623
> 
> View attachment 4842624
> 
> But I am absolutely unsure, if I am able/likely to wear it.
> 
> I am very envious of your place of living! And very happy that your Internet is back.


I love red bags. They work if your wardrobe is neutral. Then the bag is your pop of color. Since I started getting colorful bags, my wardrobe has gotten a lot more monochromatic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here she is:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Here she is:
> View attachment 4843919


Ooooh, what a wonderful pop of color, Tomsmom! Love the structure and style! Another worthy addition
to your already fabulous collection. I swoon....


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I love red bags. They work if your wardrobe is neutral. Then the bag is your pop of color. Since I started getting colorful bags, my wardrobe has gotten a lot more monochromatic.



Monochromatic perhaps. But stylish I have no doubt, Whateve!


----------



## Murphy47

Fim, have you tried either restaurant suppliers or you local ding and dent place? I feel your pain. We tried to get a new toilet a few weeks ago and it was a several day search. Finally successful. We needed a particular size and hardly anyone has any stock.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Fim, have you tried either restaurant suppliers or you local ding and dent place? I feel your pain. We tried to get a new toilet a few weeks ago and it was a several day search. Finally successful. We needed a particular size and hardly anyone has any stock.



Thanks for the suggestion, Murphy. But any of those places in my area don’t deliver and won’t take our old fridge away. And frankly, it’s not an immediate concern. I have a chest freezer, a regular size fridge, and our dorm sized fridge.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Murphy. But any of those places in my area don’t deliver and won’t take our old fridge away. And frankly, it’s not an immediate concern. I have a chest freezer, a regular size fridge, and our dorm sized fridge.


Glad to hear that! I keep praying none of mine go as appliances are soooo hard to come by. Unless you want top of the line. Seems there are plenty of those around.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> I love red bags. They work if your wardrobe is neutral. Then the bag is your pop of color. Since I started getting colorful bags, my wardrobe has gotten a lot more monochromatic.


My winter wardrobe is more monochromatic, summer not so much. This decision really needs some serious thinking.


Tomsmom said:


> Here she is:
> View attachment 4843919


What a beautiful find!! Very pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday to all!
> 
> We had a power outage last night. But by the time I’d assembled all my battery powered lanterns and lit a few of my favorite candles poof! The power was back on. But it was nice to know I was prepared.
> 
> This morning my DH and ventured out to pay our school taxes and do a bit of shopping while we were at it. Bad news first, no fridges will be available until December. Good news, I loaded up on my favorite sushi to have later tonight when the NFL season kicks off and I can watch the game.
> 
> View attachment 4843771


Booo on not getting a new fridge. We were finally lucky in the end, although the new one is much smaller.
I hope you will get a new one, soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone had a beautiful Friday!
Here, it is already dark outside. Autumn definitely closing in ...

Right now, the biggest beer fest would take place. This year not so much. They are also already thinking about canceling Christmas markets. 
What are your plans this weekend? I am at the big city, we have beautiful weather and I would love to do something exciting.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!! Miss 14 and I will be getting dinner together, dh is going out. I went to Nords rack with miss 22 and *had* to buy a Burberry wallet sigh...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!! Miss 14 and I will be getting dinner together, dh is going out. I went to Nords rack with miss 22 and *had* to buy a Burberry wallet sigh...


A girl needs what a girl needs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Remember when ai complained yesterday that I do not know what to do today?! Well, my body decided for me and played the migraine card.    I was knocked out pretty badly.
Hope you all had a nice day today!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Remember when ai complained yesterday that I do not know what to do today?! Well, my body decided for me and played the migraine card.    I was knocked out pretty badly.
> Hope you all had a nice day today!


Oh no feel better!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Murphy. But any of those places in my area don’t deliver and won’t take our old fridge away. And frankly, it’s not an immediate concern. I have a chest freezer, a regular size fridge, and our dorm sized fridge.





Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear that! I keep praying none of mine go as appliances are soooo hard to come by. Unless you want top of the line. Seems there are plenty of those around.





Ludmilla said:


> Booo on not getting a new fridge. We were finally lucky in the end, although the new one is much smaller.
> I hope you will get a new one, soon.



Why is it so difficult to find a new fridge or any other appliances?
Is it because lots of those failed at the same time during lock downs?
Or is it because the factories are still closed?
Ludmilla, I have just read your latest post. 
How are you tonight?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Why is it so difficult to find a new fridge or any other appliances?
> Is it because lots of those failed at the same time during lock downs?
> Or is it because the factories are still closed?
> Ludmilla, I have just read your latest post.
> How are you tonight?


I think one of the problems is that people nowadays do not cook anymore, so they need only small small fridges. And it is not easy to get the big fridges. Also, I guess that there are production delays thanks to various lockdowns and difficulties in transport (most  electric stuff is made in China these days).

I do feel better at the moment, but I took some pills. I was hit by my right sided migraine which is always worse and leaves me dizzy for some days.  Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no feel better!!


Thank you! 
Big hooray for all kind of pharmacy out there.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think one of the problems is that people nowadays do not cook anymore, so they need only small small fridges. And it is not easy to get the big fridges. Also, I guess that there are production delays thanks to various lockdowns and difficulties in transport (most  electric stuff is made in China these days).
> 
> I do feel better at the moment, but I took some pills. I was hit by my right sided migraine which is always worse and leaves me dizzy for some days.  Sigh.


I am sure a  good night's sleep will make you feel a lot better tomorrow...


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> Why is it so difficult to find a new fridge or any other appliances?
> Is it because lots of those failed at the same time during lock downs?
> Or is it because the factories are still closed?
> Ludmilla, I have just read your latest post.
> How are you tonight?


Many of the parts and most of the coolant is manufactured in counties that are shut down. Also, there are not enough drivers to move what merchandise is available. Couple those things with the fact that stores don’t keep much inventory and you have shortages. It’s a giant pain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone!
Although I did feel better I was too lazy to leave the house. Maybe I will do a little evening walk later.
Hope you were all more busy than myself.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  I’m back in my school today. Oddly enough I’m a little nervous I haven’t been here since we quarantined in March.  I’m using both Artsy and the Lucky LP to bring all my “stuff” back.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  I’m back in my school today. Oddly enough I’m a little nervous I haven’t been here since we quarantined in March.  I’m using both Artsy and the Lucky LP to bring all my “stuff” back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4847520


Perfect bags for a kind of difficult day. Good luck, it will be fine!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Perfect bags for a kind of difficult day. Good luck, it will be fine!


Thanks Ludmilla you’re sweet. Rumor has it the co worker who was starting trouble transferred to another school, I’m hoping it’s the truth.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks Ludmilla you’re sweet. Rumor has it the co worker who was starting trouble transferred to another school, I’m hoping it’s the truth.


This sounds great.  Keeping my fingers crossed.
One of my coworkers is pregnant. Which is beautiful for her, but she will likely not return to our department (we never get stand-ins, but whole new colleagues), so I am kind of sad. We have such a huge turn around. And I will be the last one who is left from the original group.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds great.  Keeping my fingers crossed.
> One of my coworkers is pregnant. Which is beautiful for her, but she will likely not return to our department (we never get stand-ins, but whole new colleagues), so I am kind of sad. We have such a huge turn around. And I will be the last one who is left from the original group.


That’s so hard!  I hope you get a new co worker that you just get along with wonderfully.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday all! 

 I’m glad you’re feeling better, Ludmilla. And I understand how you feel with all the cancellations of community celebrations/events. It’s the same here. 

On a happier note, your bags slay, Tomsmom! I adore your Artsy. 

And you’re spot on as usual, Murphy. When it comes to replacing appliances during this pandemic, all the dominoes fell just as you described.   

Mariapia, as always, you are one of the kindest, gentlest Islanders we have. I don’t believe you have a single evil tempered bone in your body. 

I, however, more than make up the difference. When I see those morons flouting the rules and refusing to wear masks or respect social distancing, all my baser instincts roil to the surface. 

 I do not confront them, but in my mind I am constructing tiny wax dolls resembling the offenders and skewering them in the time honored fashion.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That’s so hard!  I hope you get a new co worker that you just get along with wonderfully.


I hope so, too! It is also kind of hard, because I will probably not see her in „real life“ before her leave. All pregnant women are not allowed to enter the office building and have to work from home. Facing autumn and winter I do not believe that this rule will fall any time soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> 
> I’m glad you’re feeling better, Ludmilla. And I understand how you feel with all the cancellations of community celebrations/events. It’s the same here.
> 
> On a happier note, your bags slay, Tomsmom! I adore your Artsy.
> 
> And you’re spot on as usual, Murphy. When it comes to replacing appliances during this pandemic, all the dominoes fell just as you described.
> 
> Mariapia, as always, you are one of the kindest, gentlest Islanders we have. I don’t believe you have a single evil tempered bone in your body.
> 
> I, however, more than make up the difference. When I see those morons flouting the rules and refusing to wear masks or respect social distancing, all my baser instincts roil to the surface.
> 
> I do not confront them, but in my mind I am constructing tiny wax dolls resembling the offenders and skewering them in the time honored fashion.


Happy Tuesday!
Hehe. I hope your mind wax dolls work!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4849739
> 
> Happy Wednesday!



Great style and color!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Wednesday to all!  
One of my Longchamp is going out today...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Wednesday to all!
> One of my Longchamp is going out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849981


Love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great style and color!


Thank you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday all! 

Great bags as always, Ludmilla and Mariapia! 

I’ll be meeting up with one of my younger sisters today at our local farm market. It also hosts a food truck and ice cream stand, so we’ll undoubtedly “do lunch.” 

The only proverbial fly in the ointment is that my younger sister tends to be a trifle combative. 

Frankly, she makes me look like Mother Teresa by comparison. 

So at the very least it should be interesting. She has admired the masks I’ve purchased from our local Amish so I bought a few for her and her downtrodden DH. 

That charitable impulse will undoubtedly result in her insisting on buying me lunch whilst deciding what I should have.   

In all honesty, she means well. She just happens to be one of those people who know that she knows best.  

As the old saying goes, you can pick your friends, but not your family...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday all!
> 
> Great bags as always, Ludmilla and Mariapia!
> 
> I’ll be meeting up with one of my younger sisters today at our local farm market. It also hosts a food truck and ice cream stand, so we’ll undoubtedly “do lunch.”
> 
> The only proverbial fly in the ointment is that my younger sister tends to be a trifle combative.
> 
> Frankly, she makes me look like Mother Teresa by comparison.
> 
> So at the very least it should be interesting. She has admired the masks I’ve purchased from our local Amish so I bought a few for her and her downtrodden DH.
> 
> That charitable impulse will undoubtedly result in her insisting on buying me lunch whilst deciding what I should have.
> 
> In all honesty, she means well. She just happens to be one of those people who know that she knows best.
> 
> As the old saying goes, you can pick your friends, but not your family...
> 
> View attachment 4850885


Ha! Your younger sister sounds like my older. 

She means well also, but can be a huge pain in the a** (to put it in a nice way).

Hope you have a great time together, though.

And we certainly need pics of your masks and bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Wednesday to all!
> One of my Longchamp is going out today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4849981



How did I miss this??  Love the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday all!
> 
> Great bags as always, Ludmilla and Mariapia!
> 
> I’ll be meeting up with one of my younger sisters today at our local farm market. It also hosts a food truck and ice cream stand, so we’ll undoubtedly “do lunch.”
> 
> The only proverbial fly in the ointment is that my younger sister tends to be a trifle combative.
> 
> Frankly, she makes me look like Mother Teresa by comparison.
> 
> So at the very least it should be interesting. She has admired the masks I’ve purchased from our local Amish so I bought a few for her and her downtrodden DH.
> 
> That charitable impulse will undoubtedly result in her insisting on buying me lunch whilst deciding what I should have.
> 
> In all honesty, she means well. She just happens to be one of those people who know that she knows best.
> 
> As the old saying goes, you can pick your friends, but not your family...
> 
> View attachment 4850885


Oh my goodness you made me lol!!  Enjoy the time with your sister!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m debating another bag change, but I think I’ll wait until after tomorrow.

Today miss 14 began “virtual high school” and it was a disaster, she could mark her attendance but could not access the virtual meeting room for the class content for all her classes. I called the school numerous times but they weren’t much help and I couldn’t blame them. I hope this gets easier!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Thursday all! m

Great bags as always, Ludmilla and Mariapia! 

I’ll be meeting up with one of my younger sisters today at our local farm market. It also hosts a food truck and ice
Frankly, she makes me look like Mother Teresa by comparison. 

So at the very least it should be interesting. She has admired the masks I’ve purchased from our local Amish


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday all!
> 
> Great bags as always, Ludmilla and Mariapia!
> 
> I’ll be meeting up with one of my younger sisters today at our local farm market. It also hosts a food truck and ice cream stand, so we’ll undoubtedly “do lunch.”
> 
> The only proverbial fly in the ointment is that my younger sister tends to be a trifle combative.
> 
> Frankly, she makes me look like Mother Teresa by comparison.
> 
> So at the very least it should be interesting. She has admired the masks I’ve purchased from our local Amish so I bought a few for her and her downtrodden DH.
> 
> That charitable impulse will undoubtedly result in her insisting on buying me lunch whilst deciding what I should have.
> 
> In all honesty, she means well. She just happens to be one of those people who know that she knows best.
> 
> As the old saying goes, you can pick your friends, but not your family...
> 
> View attachment 4850885





Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Your younger sister sounds like my older.
> 
> She means well also, but can be a huge pain in the a** (to put it in a nice way).
> 
> Hope you have a great time together, though.
> 
> And we certainly need pics of your masks and bag.


Well , at least, Fim and Ludmilla, your sisters mean well... I will avoid talking about mine.
Funny you are speaking about the Amish masks, Fim.
Yesterday our President speaking about the 5G he wants for our country said to his opponents that he believed in progress and didn’t want us to live the Amish way.
Lots of people didn’t understand what he meant ... as most of them had never heard of the Amish.
All journalists on every TV Channel  had to give us all the information they had on the subject!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m debating another bag change, but I think I’ll wait until after tomorrow.
> 
> Today miss 14 began “virtual high school” and it was a disaster, she could mark her attendance but could not access the virtual meeting room for the class content for all her classes. I called the school numerous times but they weren’t much help and I couldn’t blame them. I hope this gets easier!


Same problems here, Tomsmom...
Don’t worry, it will get easier after a few days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!  
Just half an hour more to go ... weekend is very close for this islander.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Thursday all! m
> 
> Great bags as always, Ludmilla and Mariapia!
> 
> I’ll be meeting up with one of my younger sisters today at our local farm market. It also hosts a food truck and ice
> Frankly, she makes me look like Mother Teresa by comparison.
> 
> So at the very least it should be interesting. She has admired the masks I’ve purchased from our local Amish
> 
> 
> Well , at least, Fim and Ludmilla, your sisters mean well... I will avoid talking about mine.
> Funny you are speaking about the Amish masks, Fim.
> Yesterday our President speaking about the 5G he wants for our country said to his opponents that he believed in progress and didn’t want us to live the Amish way.
> Lots of people didn’t understand what he meant ... as most of them had never heard of the Amish.
> All journalists on every TV Channel  had to give us all the information they had on the subject!


 
Aww, I am sorry about your sister, dear Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m debating another bag change, but I think I’ll wait until after tomorrow.
> 
> Today miss 14 began “virtual high school” and it was a disaster, she could mark her attendance but could not access the virtual meeting room for the class content for all her classes. I called the school numerous times but they weren’t much help and I couldn’t blame them. I hope this gets easier!


Ugh. Having now some experience with this kind of technical stuff I can assure you: it will work out at one point, but it takes a whole lot of patience. Hang in there!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!   
Hope everyone is enjoying a beautiful weekend.
I did quite some gardening yesterday.
Planted two rose bushes and cut down the anemones.
What were you all up to?


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Hope everyone is enjoying a beautiful weekend.
> I did quite some gardening yesterday.
> Planted two rose bushes and cut down the anemones.
> What were you all up to?


Grand daughter's birthday get together. 
About 30 Peter Pans, Wendys, Tinkerbells, Pirates, Captain Hooks,....
Same number of parents and grandparents and grown ups,...
Despite the rain and the wind and the cold, 
everyone had a great time. 

Very limited handbag sightings.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  I’m changing bags today, whoohooo!  Lol .  Pics to come.
I spent too much money yesterday but not on fun things. Contact lens exam, contact lenses, food, necessities...


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Hope everyone is enjoying a beautiful weekend.
> I did quite some gardening yesterday.
> Planted two rose bushes and cut down the anemones.
> What were you all up to?


Thank you Ludmilla. You always seem to pop back from negative things and find that positive attitude! 
Sunday here will be quiet...it is my favorite day.  We have a virtual church service which gives me hope and strength for the next week.  Our newspaper went digital this last year, but we still get a fat paper edition on Sunday with my crossword puzzles. It feels like a getting a gift when I open the door and find my paper, lol.  Can you believe that the owner of the newspaper provided everyone in the state a free iPad if they kept their subscriptions!  

In the world of bag news I have a new to me bag coming this week,yea!  It is a brand I have never tried. Stay safe everyone and enjoy those bags...take them out, use them, don't obsess over scratches and threads!  If we have learned anything from the pandemic it is that life must be lived and material things are just that....material things.  Hugs to you all.


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> Grand daughter's birthday get together.
> About 30 Peter Pans, Wendys, Tinkerbells, Pirates, Captain Hooks,....
> Same number of parents and grandparents and grown ups,...
> Despite the rain and the wind and the cold,
> everyone had a great time.
> 
> Very limited handbag sightings.


This sounds like a lovely way to spend the day - despite limited handbag sightings.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  I’m changing bags today, whoohooo!  Lol .  Pics to come.
> I spent too much money yesterday but not on fun things. Contact lens exam, contact lenses, food, necessities...


Ha! I am about to change bags, too. As the construction work on the underground is finally done (and I do not have to walk half an hour anymore) I can finally use my heavy bags again. 
Not sure what to choose, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Thank you Ludmilla. You always seem to pop back from negative things and find that positive attitude!
> Sunday here will be quiet...it is my favorite day.  We have a virtual church service which gives me hope and strength for the next week.  Our newspaper went digital this last year, but we still get a fat paper edition on Sunday with my crossword puzzles. It feels like a getting a gift when I open the door and find my paper, lol.  Can you believe that the owner of the newspaper provided everyone in the state a free iPad if they kept their subscriptions!
> 
> In the world of bag news I have a new to me bag coming this week,yea!  It is a brand I have never tried. Stay safe everyone and enjoy those bags...take them out, use them, don't obsess over scratches and threads!  If we have learned anything from the pandemic it is that life must be lived and material things are just that....material things.  Hugs to you all.


Hehe. I was probably able to spend some negativity on the poor anemones. 
Your Sunday sounds lovely and it is nice that you can find strength in the virtual church service. Are you able to see the other people who take part? Is there a possibility for the parish to meet virtually after the service?

Digital newspapers lack the smell of paper. I really think it is a different reading experience!

I am very curious about your new bag. We need pics!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I was probably able to spend some negativity on the poor anemones.
> Your Sunday sounds lovely and it is nice that you can find strength in the virtual church service. Are you able to see the other people who take part? Is there a possibility for the parish to meet virtually after the service?
> 
> Digital newspapers lack the smell of paper. I really think it is a different reading experience!
> 
> I am very curious about your new bag. We need pics!


Unfortunately the church is empty, sigh.  But there is an outdoor service planned for October.  The details are not out yet.  The church offers a twice monthly Zoom happy hour, a Zoom virtual book study group and other services.  They are doing their best to keep us all connected. There is no doubt in my mind that God made us social beings and without the human contact we are not whole.  And this is coming from a serious introvert, lol.

The bag is a Louis Vuitton  which I swore I would never own, lol. It is not even leather, etc. ...you know the drill.  But after seeing one in person, handling it, feeling the weight and thinking how low maintenance it is, I relented. There is a reason it is one of the world's best selling brands since the 1800's, lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Unfortunately the church is empty, sigh.  But there is an outdoor service planned for October.  The details are not out yet.  The church offers a twice monthly Zoom happy hour, a Zoom virtual book study group and other services.  They are doing their best to keep us all connected. There is no doubt in my mind that God made us social beings and without the human contact we are not whole.  And this is coming from a serious introvert, lol.
> 
> The bag is a Louis Vuitton  which I swore I would never own, lol. It is not even leather, etc. ...you know the drill.  But after seeing one in person, handling it, feeling the weight and thinking how low maintenance it is, I relented. There is a reason it is one of the world's best selling brands since the 1800's, lol.


Oooooh can’t wait to see!!

Our church has been having outdoor services weather permitting and so far the weather has been very cooperative. I didn’t realize how much I missed church until going. It really does give you something to hold on to until you meet again.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Oooooh can’t wait to see!!
> 
> Our church has been having outdoor services weather permitting and so far the weather has been very cooperative. I didn’t realize how much I missed church until going. It really does give you something to hold on to until you meet again.


It is a preowned one, the style now discontinued,  but supposedly in Excellent condition.  

I sent our priest a note and told him that there were many mornings in my life  when I would wake up and think that I wanted to skip church, but right now I would give anything to get to go!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags it’s a color “citrus” tote by Frame


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Unfortunately the church is empty, sigh.  But there is an outdoor service planned for October.  The details are not out yet.  The church offers a twice monthly Zoom happy hour, a Zoom virtual book study group and other services.  They are doing their best to keep us all connected. There is no doubt in my mind that God made us social beings and without the human contact we are not whole.  And this is coming from a serious introvert, lol.
> 
> The bag is a Louis Vuitton  which I swore I would never own, lol. It is not even leather, etc. ...you know the drill.  But after seeing one in person, handling it, feeling the weight and thinking how low maintenance it is, I relented. There is a reason it is one of the world's best selling brands since the 1800's, lol.


I am a pretty serious introvert, too. I fled to the country during the serious lockdown here and did pretty well (in the house of my parents). When I had to go back to the big city and had to do homeoffice in my flat, I went crazy within a week and decided that I will go back to the office regularly.
It is very good that your church offers meet-ups. Although Zoom does not really substitute meeting people in person.

I had to lol about the LV part.    As I made the exact same experience like you. Including the oaths of never owning one.  Now I am really curious what you got and how you are going to like it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags it’s a color “citrus” tote by Frame
> 
> View attachment 4854138


Happy autumn bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Celebrating the end of construction work with large Marcie aka Marzilla.


Happy Monday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Celebrating the end of construction work with large Marcie aka Marzilla.
> View attachment 4854440
> 
> Happy Monday!


Great bag to start the week off with!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag to start the week off with!


Thank you!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I am a pretty serious introvert, too. I fled to the country during the serious lockdown here and did pretty well (in the house of my parents). When I had to go back to the big city and had to do homeoffice in my flat, I went crazy within a week and decided that I will go back to the office regularly.
> It is very good that your church offers meet-ups. Although Zoom does not really substitute meeting people in person.
> 
> I had to lol about the LV part.    As I made the exact same experience like you. Including the oaths of never owning one.  Now I am really curious what you got and how you are going to like it.


I bought one last week marked "good condition" with flaws that were not disclosed and returned it.  Within 24 hours  I discovered: 1. There is no way I want vachetta to baby. My chidren are grown and that leather is more trouble than a 2 yr old to worry about.  I use hand lotion and sanitizer and refuse to carry a raincoat for a bag, lol. 2.  I love the wonderful light weight of the bag.  3.  it feels so durable and can be thrown in the car, placed on a table or anywhere else with no worries whatsoever. 

I cannot count the number of times since my bag journey began that I have had to eat my words! I try not to comment that a particular bag, leather,  style or accessory is horrible because I may like the darn thing in a year!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I bought one last week marked "good condition" with flaws that were not disclosed and returned it.  Within 24 hours  I discovered: 1. There is no way I want vachetta to baby. My chidren are grown and that leather is more trouble than a 2 yr old to worry about.  I use hand lotion and sanitizer and refuse to carry a raincoat for a bag, lol. 2.  I love the wonderful light weight of the bag.  3.  it feels so durable and can be thrown in the car, placed on a table or anywhere else with no worries whatsoever.
> 
> I cannot count the number of times since my bag journey began that I have had to eat my words! I try not to comment that a particular bag, leather,  style or accessory is horrible because I may like the darn thing in a year!


I would not worry about the vachetta. I never treated or babied my Speedy and it got drenched twice in rain already. Watermarks blend in pretty soon. 
Sanitizer and hand lotion are probably a different story, though.

sorry, that you have to return the bag.  Maybe next time?


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> I would not worry about the vachetta. I never treated or babied my Speedy and it got drenched twice in rain already. Watermarks blend in pretty soon.
> Sanitizer and hand lotion are probably a different story, though.
> 
> sorry, that you have to return the bag.  Maybe next time?


No I ordered another one in Damier ebene. That is the one that I am excited about that comes Wednesday. Sorry for the confusing post.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> No I ordered another one in Damier ebene. That is the one that I am excited about that comes Wednesday. Sorry for the confusing post.


DE is also very nice. I am entertaining the thought of getting one next year. Very curious about your bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> DE is also very nice. I am entertaining the thought of getting one next year. Very curious about your bag.


I will let you know how I like it.  It is a discontinued style. And now with the new much more flamboyant styles it looks really old fashioned...but so am I!


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone was a bad girl today ...


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Someone was a bad girl today ...
> View attachment 4855747


AND??????


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Someone was a bad girl today ...
> View attachment 4855747


A new Longchamp  
Looks like a red one...
Can't wait to see it, Ludmilla...
Tomorrow, I am supposed to go to the big city...
I really live dangerously!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A new Longchamp
> Looks like a red one...
> Can't wait to see it, Ludmilla...
> Tomorrow, I am supposed to go to the big city...
> I really live dangerously!


Yes!  
A new LC and it is RED!!!


Are you planning to visit any niceboutiques during your dangerous visit? LV for a chance?
(Here we are probably facing homeoffice again.  On a happier note I will probably go to the country.)


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!
> A new LC and it is RED!!!
> View attachment 4855795
> 
> Are you planning to visit any niceboutiques during your dangerous visit? LV for a chance?
> (Here we are probably facing homeoffice again.  On a happier note I will probably go to the country.)


I like that bag.  I have never had. LC leahter bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I like that bag.  I have never had. LC leahter bag.


Thank you!  I am pretty excited.
I have several LC leather bags. They are nice quality bags. IMO they stand the test with all high end designer bags I have, but price is not as high.
This is from the Foulonne line. Probably comparable to MM Fiore regarding weight and durability.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!  I am pretty excited.
> I have several LC leather bags. They are nice quality bags. IMO they stand the test with all high end designer bags I have, but price is not as high.
> This is from the Foulonne line. Probably comparable to MM Fiore regarding weight and durability.


I like the look of several of them, including your pretty red one (I love red). I may just give them a try in the future.  Thanks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A new Longchamp
> Looks like a red one...
> Can't wait to see it, Ludmilla...
> Tomorrow, I am supposed to go to the big city...
> I really live dangerously!


Just checked the inside of the bag.
It is made in France!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Just checked the inside of the bag.
> It is made in France!


It is beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> It is beautiful!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Wearing my new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!
> A new LC and it is RED!!!
> View attachment 4855795
> 
> Are you planning to visit any niceboutiques during your dangerous visit? LV for a chance?
> (Here we are probably facing homeoffice again.  On a happier note I will probably go to the country.)


Wow!    
What a great purchase, Ludmilla!
Congratulations. You will love it.
Foulonné is wonderful leather.
As for my trip to the big city, I intend on visiting a few nice boutiques...
I will keep you all posted...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> What a great purchase, Ludmilla!
> Congratulations. You will love it.
> Foulonné is wonderful leather.
> As for my trip to the big city, I intend on visiting a few nice boutiques...
> I will keep you all posted...


Yay! Enjoy yourself!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> DE is also very nice. I am entertaining the thought of getting one next year. Very curious about your bag.


My LV Totally bag came today and it is pristine.  Someone bought this and stuck it in the closet.  It was made in 2015 but I do not think it has ever been used.  I have  checked the font, the font size, the stitching, the pattern, the date code, the hardware... everything it is possible to check. The straps have not softened yet and the small tabs on the side have not even started to curl. It surely looks authentic to me. But I know some of the new fakes are almost impossible to detect. I suppose I will just have to trust Fashionphile.  

I say this about every bag I have every had, but I think it will be at the top of my favorites!

The size is perfect for me. I like a bag to have extra room even though I don't carry much with me most of the time. I love the two outside pockets, plus it has three on the inside as well.  Everything about this bag pleases me, especially the red lining.
Happy camper here!


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> My LV Totally bag came today and it is pristine.  Someone bought this and stuck it in the closet.  It was made in 2015 but I do not think it has ever been used.  I have  checked the font, the font size, the stitching, the pattern, the date code, the hardware... everything it is possible to check. The straps have not softened yet and the small tabs on the side have not even started to curl. It surely looks authentic to me. But I know some of the new fakes are almost impossible to detect. I suppose I will just have to trust Fashionphile.
> 
> I say this about every bag I have every had, but I think it will be at the top of my favorites!
> 
> The size is perfect for me. I like a bag to have extra room even though I don't carry much with me most of the time. I love the two outside pockets, plus it has three on the inside as well.  Everything about this bag pleases me, especially the red lining.
> Happy camper here!
> View attachment 4858166
> View attachment 4858167


Wow it’s gorgeous!!  Enjoy !!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Wow it’s gorgeous!!  Enjoy !!


Thank you.


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> My LV Totally bag came today and it is pristine.  Someone bought this and stuck it in the closet.  It was made in 2015 but I do not think it has ever been used.  I have  checked the font, the font size, the stitching, the pattern, the date code, the hardware... everything it is possible to check. The straps have not softened yet and the small tabs on the side have not even started to curl. It surely looks authentic to me. But I know some of the new fakes are almost impossible to detect. I suppose I will just have to trust Fashionphile.
> 
> I say this about every bag I have every had, but I think it will be at the top of my favorites!
> 
> The size is perfect for me. I like a bag to have extra room even though I don't carry much with me most of the time. I love the two outside pockets, plus it has three on the inside as well.  Everything about this bag pleases me, especially the red lining.
> Happy camper here!
> View attachment 4858166
> View attachment 4858167


I have this bag in DA and love it! I think you made a great purchase.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> I have this bag in DA and love it! I think you made a great purchase.


I totally agree!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, Islanders! 

I have no idea where this past week went. 

There was nothing unusual, just normal everyday stuff. With one exception. I began to obsess over a bag and spent more than the occasional thought as to why? 

Its not as though I don’t have an inordinate number of bags. But with bag lust upon me, I found a Dooney online that I simply couldn’t resist. 

And when it arrived, my DH with a knowing smile said “I suppose you had to?”

”Yes,” I said, “I had to.”

After all, I already had the matching wallet. And another Dooney of its ilk to keep it company.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing my new bag.
> View attachment 4856418


Fabulous new bag, Ludmilla! And what a beautiful, wearable red! Great choice, and (dare I say it) it will go wonderfully with brown!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> My LV Totally bag came today and it is pristine.  Someone bought this and stuck it in the closet.  It was made in 2015 but I do not think it has ever been used.  I have  checked the font, the font size, the stitching, the pattern, the date code, the hardware... everything it is possible to check. The straps have not softened yet and the small tabs on the side have not even started to curl. It surely looks authentic to me. But I know some of the new fakes are almost impossible to detect. I suppose I will just have to trust Fashionphile.
> 
> I say this about every bag I have every had, but I think it will be at the top of my favorites!
> 
> The size is perfect for me. I like a bag to have extra room even though I don't carry much with me most of the time. I love the two outside pockets, plus it has three on the inside as well.  Everything about this bag pleases me, especially the red lining.
> Happy camper here!
> View attachment 4858166
> View attachment 4858167


 
What a great LV, Southernbelle! Perfect score!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> I have no idea where this past week went.
> 
> There was nothing unusual, just normal everyday stuff. With one exception. I began to obsess over a bag and spent more than the occasional thought as to why?
> 
> Its not as though I don’t have an inordinate number of bags. But with bag lust upon me, I found a Dooney online that I simply couldn’t resist.
> 
> And when it arrived, my DH with a knowing smile said “I suppose you had to?”
> 
> ”Yes,” I said, “I had to.”
> 
> After all, I already had the matching wallet. And another Dooney of its ilk to keep it company.
> 
> View attachment 4858731
> View attachment 4858732
> View attachment 4858734


Such a nice bag and you of course had to since you have a matching wallet!!  Love it !


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> I have no idea where this past week went.
> 
> There was nothing unusual, just normal everyday stuff. With one exception. I began to obsess over a bag and spent more than the occasional thought as to why?
> 
> Its not as though I don’t have an inordinate number of bags. But with bag lust upon me, I found a Dooney online that I simply couldn’t resist.
> 
> And when it arrived, my DH with a knowing smile said “I suppose you had to?”
> 
> ”Yes,” I said, “I had to.”
> 
> After all, I already had the matching wallet. And another Dooney of its ilk to keep it company.
> 
> View attachment 4858731
> View attachment 4858732
> View attachment 4858734


I live that print!


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the Sal Val today, not much on the bag Department. So after hanging out a bit with miss 22 and her fiancé I went to Macy’s to just “look” at the handbags...  meet my first lavender bag on sale of course...


It’s I think called the Charlie Carryall.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> I live that print!



Thank you, Murphy. I love it too. It’s an honest obvious logo, not to be confused with any other brand. I frankly despise “wannabe” logos that intend to obfuscate.(”designer inspired” springs to mind)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, not much on the bag Department. So after hanging out a bit with miss 22 and her fiancé I went to Macy’s to just “look” at the handbags...  meet my first lavender bag on sale of course...
> View attachment 4860359
> 
> It’s I think called the Charlie Carryall.



Love the lavender, Tomsmom. It’s muted but beautiful. Another great buy and a worthy addition to your drool worthy collection!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday to all. 

I plan on being the quintessential couch potato today watching the NFL. (in deference to our European Islanders I refrain from calling it football).


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Love the lavender, Tomsmom. It’s muted but beautiful. Another great buy and a worthy addition to your drool worthy collection!


Thank you so much Fim!  You are one of the most genuine people I know .


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  My dh and 2 girls are at a friend’s lake house this weekend, I opted to stay here alone and it’s been really nice to be by myself. Yesterday I visited miss 22”s  Fiancé’s new apartment. It’s in a luxury high rise a half hour from where we live and oh my goodness it’s just gorgeous!  They have great taste in furniture and the apartment is just so “them”. Perfect .

Today I’m off to my moms for dinner with Miss 22 and fiancé. Nice


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> I have this bag in DA and love it! I think you made a great purchase.


The first one I ordered that I had to return was in DA and it was gorgeous.  But I decided I really needed the darker one.  so far I am enjoying the bag a LOT!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, not much on the bag Department. So after hanging out a bit with miss 22 and her fiancé I went to Macy’s to just “look” at the handbags...  meet my first lavender bag on sale of course...
> View attachment 4860359
> 
> It’s I think called the Charlie Carryall.


That is indeed the Charlie. I have it in “Sky”. 
That lavender is very tempting!


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> My LV Totally bag came today and it is pristine.  Someone bought this and stuck it in the closet.  It was made in 2015 but I do not think it has ever been used.  I have  checked the font, the font size, the stitching, the pattern, the date code, the hardware... everything it is possible to check. The straps have not softened yet and the small tabs on the side have not even started to curl. It surely looks authentic to me. But I know some of the new fakes are almost impossible to detect. I suppose I will just have to trust Fashionphile.
> 
> I say this about every bag I have every had, but I think it will be at the top of my favorites!
> 
> The size is perfect for me. I like a bag to have extra room even though I don't carry much with me most of the time. I love the two outside pockets, plus it has three on the inside as well.  Everything about this bag pleases me, especially the red lining.
> Happy camper here!
> View attachment 4858166
> View attachment 4858167





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> I have no idea where this past week went.
> 
> There was nothing unusual, just normal everyday stuff. With one exception. I began to obsess over a bag and spent more than the occasional thought as to why?
> 
> Its not as though I don’t have an inordinate number of bags. But with bag lust upon me, I found a Dooney online that I simply couldn’t resist.
> 
> And when it arrived, my DH with a knowing smile said “I suppose you had to?”
> 
> ”Yes,” I said, “I had to.”
> 
> After all, I already had the matching wallet. And another Dooney of its ilk to keep it company.
> 
> View attachment 4858731
> View attachment 4858732
> View attachment 4858734





Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, not much on the bag Department. So after hanging out a bit with miss 22 and her fiancé I went to Macy’s to just “look” at the handbags...  meet my first lavender bag on sale of course...
> View attachment 4860359
> 
> It’s I think called the Charlie Carryall.


Ladies, I love all your new acquisitions!
Congrats on your lovely finds!
I would have liked to add mine.... but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be.
As you probably remember, I went to the big city with a friend last Wednesday.
I like shopping alone: I enjoy talking to SA,s, taking my time.
My friend wasn't interested in bags, looked bored and tired after visiting three or four boutiques.
We finally had a coffee and took the train back home..
I didn't buy anything.
I spent a lovely day though.
The weather was great, the streets were not crowded, neither were the boutiques. Lots of the usual customers from the US, Russia, China and the Middle East didn't come this year.  
It's a big loss to our economy..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love all your new acquisitions!
> Congrats on your lovely finds!
> I would have liked to add mine.... but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be.
> As you probably remember, I went to the big city with a friend last Wednesday.
> I like shopping alone: I enjoy talking to SA,s, taking my time.
> My friend wasn't interested in bags, looked bored and tired after visiting three or four boutiques.
> We finally had a coffee and took the train back home..
> I didn't buy anything.
> I spent a lovely day though.
> The weather was great, the streets were not crowded, neither were the boutiques. Lots of the usual customers from the US, Russia, China and the Middle East didn't come this year.
> It's a big loss to our economy..


I’m glad you had a nice day, you can always return to the shops to purchase a bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love all your new acquisitions!
> Congrats on your lovely finds!
> I would have liked to add mine.... but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be.
> As you probably remember, I went to the big city with a friend last Wednesday.
> I like shopping alone: I enjoy talking to SA,s, taking my time.
> My friend wasn't interested in bags, looked bored and tired after visiting three or four boutiques.
> We finally had a coffee and took the train back home..
> I didn't buy anything.
> I spent a lovely day though.
> The weather was great, the streets were not crowded, neither were the boutiques. Lots of the usual customers from the US, Russia, China and the Middle East didn't come this year.
> It's a big loss to our economy..



I’m glad you had a lovely day, Mariapia.  

But I know what it’s like to shop with someone who is not a bag enthusiast.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love all your new acquisitions!
> Congrats on your lovely finds!
> I would have liked to add mine.... but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be.
> As you probably remember, I went to the big city with a friend last Wednesday.
> I like shopping alone: I enjoy talking to SA,s, taking my time.
> My friend wasn't interested in bags, looked bored and tired after visiting three or four boutiques.
> We finally had a coffee and took the train back home..
> I didn't buy anything.
> I spent a lovely day though.
> The weather was great, the streets were not crowded, neither were the boutiques. Lots of the usual customers from the US, Russia, China and the Middle East didn't come this year.
> It's a big loss to our economy..


How wonerful to be able to get out and about, even though you did not come home with that special bag.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> How wonerful to be able to get out and about, even though you did not come home with that special bag.


I know I am lucky, southernbelle. 
Lots of places are on lockdown at the moment and here we still fear we might go back to it in the near future.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> I know I am lucky, southernbelle.
> Lots of places are on lockdown at the moment and here we still fear we might go back to it in the near future.


We do as well.  With the regular flu season coming up, who knows what is going to happen.  I hope you don't have to lock down again.


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Tuesday!  We had off yesterday due to the Jewish Holiday. So it’s my “Monday”. NothinG interesting to report still putting up with co worker...


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> My LV Totally bag came today and it is pristine.  Someone bought this and stuck it in the closet.  It was made in 2015 but I do not think it has ever been used.  I have  checked the font, the font size, the stitching, the pattern, the date code, the hardware... everything it is possible to check. The straps have not softened yet and the small tabs on the side have not even started to curl. It surely looks authentic to me. But I know some of the new fakes are almost impossible to detect. I suppose I will just have to trust Fashionphile.
> 
> I say this about every bag I have every had, but I think it will be at the top of my favorites!
> 
> The size is perfect for me. I like a bag to have extra room even though I don't carry much with me most of the time. I love the two outside pockets, plus it has three on the inside as well.  Everything about this bag pleases me, especially the red lining.
> Happy camper here!
> View attachment 4858166
> View attachment 4858167


Yep. Definitely a very pretty bag. A style that I am eyeing, too. I like totes with zippers. Glad that you are happy with it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> I have no idea where this past week went.
> 
> There was nothing unusual, just normal everyday stuff. With one exception. I began to obsess over a bag and spent more than the occasional thought as to why?
> 
> Its not as though I don’t have an inordinate number of bags. But with bag lust upon me, I found a Dooney online that I simply couldn’t resist.
> 
> And when it arrived, my DH with a knowing smile said “I suppose you had to?”
> 
> ”Yes,” I said, “I had to.”
> 
> After all, I already had the matching wallet. And another Dooney of its ilk to keep it company.
> 
> View attachment 4858731
> View attachment 4858732
> View attachment 4858734


Lovely new bag, Fim.
And I am sooo envious that you can buy Dooney without any problems any time.


Fimpagebag said:


> Fabulous new bag, Ludmilla! And what a beautiful, wearable red! Great choice, and (dare I say it) it will go wonderfully with brown!


Thank you!
I sm enjoying this bag a lot so far. Perfect size for work. And as it is a bit structured everything sits right in place without falling around. 
(Hehe. Yes. It works perfectly with brown, too. )


Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, not much on the bag Department. So after hanging out a bit with miss 22 and her fiancé I went to Macy’s to just “look” at the handbags...  meet my first lavender bag on sale of course...
> View attachment 4860359
> 
> It’s I think called the Charlie Carryall.


I love lavender! Beautiful!


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love all your new acquisitions!
> Congrats on your lovely finds!
> I would have liked to add mine.... but unfortunately it wasn't meant to be.
> As you probably remember, I went to the big city with a friend last Wednesday.
> I like shopping alone: I enjoy talking to SA,s, taking my time.
> My friend wasn't interested in bags, looked bored and tired after visiting three or four boutiques.
> We finally had a coffee and took the train back home..
> I didn't buy anything.
> I spent a lovely day though.
> The weather was great, the streets were not crowded, neither were the boutiques. Lots of the usual customers from the US, Russia, China and the Middle East didn't come this year.
> It's a big loss to our economy..


Aww. Boo on not getting a new bag, but yay on your lovely day. Glad you enjoyed it. 
here, tourists are missing too. Our economy will be hit hard also. At the moment I sm a bit scared about winter and new restrictions.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> We do as well.  With the regular flu season coming up, who knows what is going to happen.  I hope you don't have to lock down again.


(I do not want to think about flu season and the months to come. I have a feeling it is going to be very unpleasant.)


Tomsmom said:


> It’s Tuesday!  We had off yesterday due to the Jewish Holiday. So it’s my “Monday”. NothinG interesting to report still putting up with co worker...


Happy Tuesday!
Hope coworker problem ends soon...


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone! 
I fell off the island, but I am back!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Yep. Definitely a very pretty bag. A style that I am eyeing, too. I like totes with zippers. Glad that you are happy with it.


Me too. I hardly ever use the zipper, but when I need it secured it is nice to have.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday all! 

Yesterday was one of those picture perfect Autumn days when it was a pleasure to be out and about. After my hair appointment, I went grocery shopping and even succumbed to a guilty pleasure of a fast food burger and fries. 

Today is a different matter entirely. A rainy day with leaden skies and sodden leaves, perfect for staying in. Not even the dankest of days is equal to the cozy comfort of a fresh pot of chili on the stove and homemade oatmeal cookies right out of the oven.


----------



## Tomsmom

It started out rainy this morning but it’s slowly clearing up. Nice


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> 
> Yesterday was one of those picture perfect Autumn days when it was a pleasure to be out and about. After my hair appointment, I went grocery shopping and even succumbed to a guilty pleasure of a fast food burger and fries.
> 
> Today is a different matter entirely. A rainy day with leaden skies and sodden leaves, perfect for staying in. Not even the dankest of days is equal to the cozy comfort of a fresh pot of chili on the stove and homemade oatmeal cookies right out of the oven.


Finally, Fim, both yesterday and today are perfect ..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> (I do not want to think about flu season and the months to come. I have a feeling it is going to be very unpleasant.)
> 
> Same here


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Like everyone else, I’ve been thinking about the upcoming flu season and considering the havoc it may cause. Bit then an idea came to me.

With the greater awareness that has come with COVID 19, and the precautions already in place, we just may be better prepared for flu season than we have before.  

And while I don’t consider myself the eternal optimist, I have learned that if I’m going to look on the dark side of things, I’ll be carrying a flashlight!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Like everyone else, I’ve been thinking about the upcoming flu season and considering the havoc it may cause. Bit then an idea came to me.
> 
> With the greater awareness that has come with COVID 19, and the precautions already in place, we just may be better prepared for flu season than we have before.
> 
> And while I don’t consider myself the eternal optimist, I have learned that if I’m going to look on the dark side of things, I’ll be carrying a flashlight!


Happy Thursday!
I guess being optimistic will be the one thing that will carry us through the upcoming winter months.
On a happier note I am able to work from the country next week. 
We have walnut season and I am looking forward to help here.
I really miss the country and so I am glad about those new home office possibilities.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> I guess being optimistic will be the one thing that will carry us through the upcoming winter months.
> On a happier note I am able to work from the country next week.
> We have walnut season and I am looking forward to help here.
> I really miss the country and so I am glad about those new home office possibilities.



I’m glad you’re able to work in the country where you are happy .  Work here is dare I say it ...I won’t say “slow” but the students who are medically fragile that we usually care for aren’t coming to school because they are medically fragile. Make sense?

I’m feeling a bag change coming on lol.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> I guess being optimistic will be the one thing that will carry us through the upcoming winter months.
> On a happier note I am able to work from the country next week.
> We have walnut season and I am looking forward to help here.
> I really miss the country and so I am glad about those new home office possibilities.



So happy for you, Ludmilla. We have two English walnuts tree here on the home farm and we should be able to harvest enough walnuts for our needs. Enjoy your week in the country!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad you’re able to work in the country where you are happy .  Work here is dare I say it ...I won’t say “slow” but the students who are medically fragile that we usually care for aren’t coming to school because they are medically fragile. Make sense?
> 
> I’m feeling a bag change coming on lol.



More evidence of the “new normal” Tomsmom. Hang in there!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad you’re able to work in the country where you are happy .  Work here is dare I say it ...I won’t say “slow” but the students who are medically fragile that we usually care for aren’t coming to school because they are medically fragile. Make sense?
> 
> I’m feeling a bag change coming on lol.


Hmm.  I am not sure if that makes sense.  Here, we have similar stuff going on. If anything, it shows that everyone seems to be quite helpless about the situation.
I still hope that this darn virus mutates into a harmless cold. Soon. 


Fimpagebag said:


> So happy for you, Ludmilla. We have two English walnuts tree here on the home farm and we should be able to harvest enough walnuts for our needs. Enjoy your week in the country!


Walnut trees are the best! 
What are you doing with them? Two trees should make many walnuts.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Like everyone else, I’ve been thinking about the upcoming flu season and considering the havoc it may cause. Bit then an idea came to me.
> 
> With the greater awareness that has come with COVID 19, and the precautions already in place, we just may be better prepared for flu season than we have before.
> 
> And while I don’t consider myself the eternal optimist, I have learned that if I’m going to look on the dark side of things, I’ll be carrying a flashlight!


Fim, I am thinking about your words of wisdom right now.. 
We are on red alert once more   and my flashlight is already in my  jeans pocket!
I also rushed to the supermarket to buy candles...
Do you think I am fully  prepared for the coming storms and heavy rains?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmm.  I am not sure if that makes sense.  Here, we have similar stuff going on. If anything, it shows that everyone seems to be quite helpless about the situation.
> I still hope that this darn virus mutates into a harmless cold. Soon.
> 
> Walnut trees are the best!
> What are you doing with them? Two trees should make many walnuts.



You’re right, Ludmilla. Two walnut trees do produce a lot of walnuts. They also prove irresistible to the squirrels who make their home here on the farm.




Happily, they do leave we hapless humans enough walnuts for ourselves. My DH loves walnuts and eats them as a snack. I tend to be more finicky and pound them into what almost amounts to walnut flour I use when I’m baking cookies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I am thinking about your words of wisdom right now..
> We are on red alert once more   and my flashlight is already in my  jeans pocket!
> I also rushed to the supermarket to buy candles...
> Do you think I am fully  prepared for the coming storms and heavy rains?



Mariapia, with your indomitable spirit, you will face whatever is coming with more than a soupçon
of courage. 

I also believe (as frankly oddball as it sounds) that we bag lovers are uniquely qualified for the challenges ahead. In our quest for whatever bag is our heart’s desire at the moment, we have honed the essential skills needed during these unsettling times.  

1. Patience
How many times have we lusted after a particular bag but had to wait until the moment was right?

2. Guile
Stalking a bag finally within our sights while aware of potential competitors lurking. 

3. Compromise
Sometimes the bag we want (or thought we wanted) just isn’t meant to be. Instead of pining away we shift our focus and often discover a bag we previously hadn’t considered but realize is a far better choice.



So, you ask, (and well you may) what the heck does this have to do with the pandemic?

1. Patience: waiting until hairdressers could reopen their salons.

2. Guile: stalking that last eight pack of toilet paper on the supermarket shelves.

3. Compromise: when our old favorites are no longer available we venture into new territory.

So my fellow intrepid Islanders, fear not of what the future may bring. Lift a glass at the Happy Mackerel and (like the squirrels) plan ahead, but party now!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, with your indomitable spirit, you will face whatever is coming with more than a soupçon
> of courage.
> 
> I also believe (as frankly oddball as it sounds) that we bag lovers are uniquely qualified for the challenges ahead. In our quest for whatever bag is our heart’s desire at the moment, we have honed the essential skills needed during these unsettling times.
> 
> 1. Patience
> How many times have we lusted after a particular bag but had to wait until the moment was right?
> 
> 2. Guile
> Stalking a bag finally within our sights while aware of potential competitors lurking.
> 
> 3. Compromise
> Sometimes the bag we want (or thought we wanted) just isn’t meant to be. Instead of pining away we shift our focus and often discover a bag we previously hadn’t considered but realize is a far better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you ask, (and well you may) what the heck does this have to do with the pandemic?
> 
> 1. Patience: waiting until hairdressers could reopen their salons.
> 
> 2. Guile: stalking that last eight pack of toilet paper on the supermarket shelves.
> 
> 3. Compromise: when our old favorites are no longer available we venture into new territory.
> 
> So my fellow intrepid Islanders, fear not of what the future may bring. Lift a glass at the Happy Mackerel and (like the squirrels) plan ahead, but party now!
> 
> View attachment 4865641


I like your style lady!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> I like your style lady!



Thank you, Southernbelle. As evidenced by your previous posts, your elegance of style transcends more than just your wonderful bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I am thinking about your words of wisdom right now..
> We are on red alert once more   and my flashlight is already in my  jeans pocket!
> I also rushed to the supermarket to buy candles...
> Do you think I am fully  prepared for the coming storms and heavy rains?


I have heard about the storm warnings in France. We do have some strong winds, too, but thankfully no alerts.
Keep safe!


Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, Ludmilla. Two walnut trees do produce a lot of walnuts. They also prove irresistible to the squirrels who make their home here on the farm.
> 
> View attachment 4865636
> 
> 
> Happily, they do leave we hapless humans enough walnuts for ourselves. My DH loves walnuts and eats them as a snack. I tend to be more finicky and pound them into what almost amounts to walnut flour I use when I’m baking cookies.


Hehe. Mother is baking lots of cakes with last year’s walnuts at the moment ...
We do have crows that are very fond of the nuts. They even steal those that we put into the sun to dry them.


Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, with your indomitable spirit, you will face whatever is coming with more than a soupçon
> of courage.
> 
> I also believe (as frankly oddball as it sounds) that we bag lovers are uniquely qualified for the challenges ahead. In our quest for whatever bag is our heart’s desire at the moment, we have honed the essential skills needed during these unsettling times.
> 
> 1. Patience
> How many times have we lusted after a particular bag but had to wait until the moment was right?
> 
> 2. Guile
> Stalking a bag finally within our sights while aware of potential competitors lurking.
> 
> 3. Compromise
> Sometimes the bag we want (or thought we wanted) just isn’t meant to be. Instead of pining away we shift our focus and often discover a bag we previously hadn’t considered but realize is a far better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you ask, (and well you may) what the heck does this have to do with the pandemic?
> 
> 1. Patience: waiting until hairdressers could reopen their salons.
> 
> 2. Guile: stalking that last eight pack of toilet paper on the supermarket shelves.
> 
> 3. Compromise: when our old favorites are no longer available we venture into new territory.
> 
> So my fellow intrepid Islanders, fear not of what the future may bring. Lift a glass at the Happy Mackerel and (like the squirrels) plan ahead, but party now!
> 
> View attachment 4865641


Ah, Fim. You are a philosopher. 
Love your spirit lifting posts.
On a more hysterical note: in the city where my sister lives toilet paper is sold out again. In my parent’s town toilet paper, coffee and sugar is all gone again.


southernbelle43 said:


> I like your style lady!


+1


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, with your indomitable spirit, you will face whatever is coming with more than a soupçon
> of courage.
> 
> I also believe (as frankly oddball as it sounds) that we bag lovers are uniquely qualified for the challenges ahead. In our quest for whatever bag is our heart’s desire at the moment, we have honed the essential skills needed during these unsettling times.
> 
> 1. Patience
> How many times have we lusted after a particular bag but had to wait until the moment was right?
> 
> 2. Guile
> Stalking a bag finally within our sights while aware of potential competitors lurking.
> 
> 3. Compromise
> Sometimes the bag we want (or thought we wanted) just isn’t meant to be. Instead of pining away we shift our focus and often discover a bag we previously hadn’t considered but realize is a far better choice.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you ask, (and well you may) what the heck does this have to do with the pandemic?
> 
> 1. Patience: waiting until hairdressers could reopen their salons.
> 
> 2. Guile: stalking that last eight pack of toilet paper on the supermarket shelves.
> 
> 3. Compromise: when our old favorites are no longer available we venture into new territory.
> 
> So my fellow intrepid Islanders, fear not of what the future may bring. Lift a glass at the Happy Mackerel and (like the squirrels) plan ahead, but party now!
> 
> View attachment 4865641


Perfectly said


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I fell out of love with the lavender bag so back she went. I’m waiting for same bag different color with sparkly studs to arrive in the mail. I’m a sucker for all things bling.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I fell out of love with the lavender bag so back she went. I’m waiting for same bag different color with sparkly studs to arrive in the mail. I’m a sucker for all things bling.



Happy Saturday, Tomsmom!  

While your lavender bag was lovely, there are times when understated elegance has to take a backseat to undiluted joy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Tomsmom!
> 
> While your lavender bag was lovely, there are times when understated elegance has to take a backseat to undiluted joy.
> 
> View attachment 4866647


Love your post !


----------



## Tomsmom

Took Marcie out for dinner.


----------



## Murphy47

Hoping all our European ladies are safe and sound.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Took Marcie out for dinner.
> View attachment 4867182


Hello Marcie!  You are so pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hoping all our European ladies are safe and sound.


In my neck of the woods everything is ok. The storms are more in Mariapia‘s area. Hopefully she is doing well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders. 

In anticipation of our Island’s upcoming 6th anniversary, I thought we might delve into our respective extensive bag collections and conduct our own version of a scavenger hunt. All suggestions are welcome. Now, to get the party started.... 

*1.* *Guilty pleasure. *(emphasis on pleasure)

For me it’s that bag that I really didn’t need, nor ever thought about until I saw it. But once I did, my immediate response was not unlike Pavlov’s puppy.  

When I saw the bag a bell went off in my head and....   

It was mine....    

An entirely frivolous  *Piero Guidi *that makes me smile every time I look at it....  




*Guilty !   *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Took Marcie out for dinner.
> View attachment 4867182



Good choice, Tomsmom!  

The perfect bag to take out and about. Hope you had a lovely night out.


----------



## Tomsmom

Guilty pleasure;  a bag I certainly did not “need” but fell in love with when I first saw it.

Dentelle Speedy not the greatest pic


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Guilty pleasure;  a bag I certainly did not “need” but fell in love with when I first saw it.
> 
> Dentelle Speedy not the greatest pic
> 
> Great pic, Tomsmom!
> 
> Your Dentelle Speedy is so gorgeous it would transcend a cave painting!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4867687


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> In my neck of the woods everything is ok. The storms are more in Mariapia‘s area. Hopefully she is doing well.


I hope so too!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hoping all our European ladies are safe and sound.





Ludmilla said:


> In my neck of the woods everything is ok. The storms are more in Mariapia‘s area. Hopefully she is doing well.


I am doing well, Ludmilla and Murphy.
We  were on red alert and I can tell you that it was worse than ever.
Especially in a village where I lived for 8 years.
It is located in the mountains, about 64 km from my place
70 houses collapsed and fell into the river.
Bridges and roads collapsed too.
8 people died, 18 are missing.
Only helicopters can bring food and water to the inhabitants who have no water, no electricity and no phone connections at the moment.
It will take months , maybe years to rebuild roads and bridges.
The Army, fortunately , will be of great help.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I am doing well, Ludmilla and Murphy.
> We  were on red alert and I can tell you that it was worse than ever.
> Especially in a village where I lived for 8 years.
> It is located in the mountains, about 64 km from my place
> 70 houses collapsed and fell into the river.
> Bridges and roads collapsed too.
> 8 people died, 18 are missing.
> Only helicopters can bring food and water to the inhabitants who have no water, no electricity and no phone connections at the moment.
> It will take months , maybe years to rebuild roads and bridges.
> The Army, fortunately , will be of great help.


I’m so so glad you are ok !  I’ve been checking to see if you would post. Stay Sade my friend!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Awwww!!!!!  Thank you Fim!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am doing well, Ludmilla and Murphy.
> We  were on red alert and I can tell you that it was worse than ever.
> Especially in a village where I lived for 8 years.
> It is located in the mountains, about 64 km from my place
> 70 houses collapsed and fell into the river.
> Bridges and roads collapsed too.
> 8 people died, 18 are missing.
> Only helicopters can bring food and water to the inhabitants who have no water, no electricity and no phone connections at the moment.
> It will take months , maybe years to rebuild roads and bridges.
> The Army, fortunately , will be of great help.



Mariapia, I am so glad you’re safe. 

All we human beings can do in the face of nature’s fury is struggle to endure. My thoughts and prayers to you and all your countrymen. Throughout France’s history your people have faced the unthinkable with courage and have risen to the challenge. As I have no doubt, you will once again.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so so glad you are ok !  I’ve been checking to see if you would post. Stay Sade my friend!!





Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia, I am so glad you’re safe.
> 
> All we human beings can do in the face of nature’s fury is struggle to endure. My thoughts and prayers to you and all your countrymen. Throughout France’s history your people have faced the unthinkable with courage and have risen to the challenge. As I have no doubt, you will once again.


Fim and Tomsmom, Thank you so much for your nice words.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> I am doing well, Ludmilla and Murphy.
> We  were on red alert and I can tell you that it was worse than ever.
> Especially in a village where I lived for 8 years.
> It is located in the mountains, about 64 km from my place
> 70 houses collapsed and fell into the river.
> Bridges and roads collapsed too.
> 8 people died, 18 are missing.
> Only helicopters can bring food and water to the inhabitants who have no water, no electricity and no phone connections at the moment.
> It will take months , maybe years to rebuild roads and bridges.
> The Army, fortunately , will be of great help.


Glad to hear you are ok. Very sad about the village. The photos looked devastating.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Monday morning, Islanders! 

Continuing with our scavenger hunt....

1. Guilty pleasure
*2. Impulse purchase  *
For me, it has to be my glove leather *Dooney speedy   *




The price was right, the day was right, and it was one of those “now or never” moments that I’ve never regretted.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Glad to hear you are ok. Very sad about the village. The photos looked devastating.


The day before yesterday, lots of people were evacuated by helicopter and taken to the region's airport  where taxi drivers offered to drive them wherever families and friends could accommodate them.
Some of them said they will never go back to the village.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders!
> 
> Continuing with our scavenger hunt....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> *2. Impulse purchase  *
> For me, it has to be my glove leather *Dooney speedy   *
> 
> View attachment 4868535
> 
> 
> The price was right, the day was right, and it was one of those “now or never” moments that I’ve never regretted.
> 
> View attachment 4868534


Lovely bag and great picture of you carrying it, Fim   
It seems that you are always in the right place at the right moment....
Bravissimo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am doing well, Ludmilla and Murphy.
> We  were on red alert and I can tell you that it was worse than ever.
> Especially in a village where I lived for 8 years.
> It is located in the mountains, about 64 km from my place
> 70 houses collapsed and fell into the river.
> Bridges and roads collapsed too.
> 8 people died, 18 are missing.
> Only helicopters can bring food and water to the inhabitants who have no water, no electricity and no phone connections at the moment.
> It will take months , maybe years to rebuild roads and bridges.
> The Army, fortunately , will be of great help.


I am very happy that you are safe!
We heard about the terrible stuff that is going on in France.
Please take good care of you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The day before yesterday, lots of people were evacuated by helicopter and taken to the region's airport  where taxi drivers offered to drive them wherever families and friends could accommodate them.
> Some of them said they will never go back to the village.


I think I would not want to go back, too. What a sad and terrible thing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The day before yesterday, lots of people were evacuated by helicopter and taken to the region's airport  where taxi drivers offered to drive them wherever families and friends could accommodate them.
> Some of them said they will never go back to the village.



I can understand why they wouldn’t want to go back, Mariapia. Long long ago, a devastating house fire wiped out our home and all our possessions.
Initially my DH and I had considered rebuilding a new home on the old site.

But as we began clearing the burnt timbers and ashes of what we had once had, I knew it would never be the same. So instead of replacing old memories, we decided to move forward. My elderly in-laws were in frail health and in danger of losing the Home Farm.

So a decision was made. My DH and I used the insurance money from the fire to buy the Home Farm and live there with his ailing parents.

It was a decision I never regretted. Because I had come to realize that though a Phoenix  may arise from the ashes, no one ever said it had to return to its old nest.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lovely bag and great picture of you carrying it, Fim
> It seems that you are always in the right place at the right moment....
> Bravissimo!



Thank you, Mariapia. Sometimes you just have to seize the moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The day before yesterday, lots of people were evacuated by helicopter and taken to the region's airport  where taxi drivers offered to drive them wherever families and friends could accommodate them.
> Some of them said they will never go back to the village.


Oh my goodness that is so sad.  I’m so so glad you are safe.


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> The day before yesterday, lots of people were evacuated by helicopter and taken to the region's airport  where taxi drivers offered to drive them wherever families and friends could accommodate them.
> Some of them said they will never go back to the village.


That’s very sad. But understandable. Glad you are safe


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I can understand why they wouldn’t want to go back, Mariapia. Long long ago, a devastating house fire wiped out our home and all our possessions.
> Initially my DH and I had considered rebuilding a new home on the old site.
> 
> But as we began clearing the burnt timbers and ashes of what we had once had, I knew it would never be the same. So instead of replacing old memories, we decided to move forward. My elderly in-laws were in frail health and in danger of losing the Home Farm.
> 
> So a decision was made. My DH and I used the insurance money from the fire to buy the Home Farm and live there with his ailing parents.
> 
> It was a decision I never regretted. Because I had come to realize that though a Phoenix  may arise from the ashes, no one ever said it had to return to its old nest.


What a sad, but yet amazing story. Thank you for telling it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a sad, but yet amazing story. Thank you for telling it!



How kind you are, Ludmilla. But I did nothing that anyone here wouldn’t have done.

Even if it meant living with the worst collection of knick knacks ever amassed!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Continuing with our scavenger hunt.....

1. Guilty pleasure
2. Impulse purchase
*3. Tote-ally necessary*

Quite frankly, there’s nothing like a tote to hide a multitude of sins. Along with my ever growing list of essentials, there’s always room for the unexpected indulgence that may cross my path. (a pound of artisan fudge comes to mind)

So for me on this autumn morning, my tote of choice has to be my *Brahmin Almond Tote....*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> How kind you are, Ludmilla. But I did nothing that anyone here wouldn’t have done.
> 
> Even if it meant living with the worst collection of knick knacks ever amassed!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4868896


Well, you take all challenges with a great attitude!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Continuing with our scavenger hunt.....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> *3. Tote-ally necessary*
> 
> Quite frankly, there’s nothing like a tote to hide a multitude of sins. Along with my ever growing list of essentials, there’s always room for the unexpected indulgence that may cross my path. (a pound of artisan fudge comes to mind)
> 
> So for me on this autumn morning, my tote of choice has to be my *Brahmin Almond Tote....*
> 
> View attachment 4869592
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4869596


Beautiful tote! And it reminds me that I am tote-ally still looking for the perfect tote. My Le Pliages come close, but I want something similar in natural tanned leather and top zipper. It needs to be lightweight. Sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful tote! And it reminds me that I am tote-ally still looking for the perfect tote. My Le Pliages come close, but I want something similar in natural tanned leather and top zipper. It needs to be lightweight. Sigh.



Have you ever considered any of Dooney’s large tote/shoppers, Ludmilla? They are among the few totes I’ve seen with a top zipper.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> I am doing well, Ludmilla and Murphy.
> We  were on red alert and I can tell you that it was worse than ever.
> Especially in a village where I lived for 8 years.
> It is located in the mountains, about 64 km from my place
> 70 houses collapsed and fell into the river.
> Bridges and roads collapsed too.
> 8 people died, 18 are missing.
> Only helicopters can bring food and water to the inhabitants who have no water, no electricity and no phone connections at the moment.
> It will take months , maybe years to rebuild roads and bridges.
> The Army, fortunately , will be of great help.


That is so sad.  Prayers for everyone. I don’t know where you live?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Have you ever considered any of Dooney’s large tote/shoppers, Ludmilla? They are among the few totes I’ve seen with a top zipper.


It is a huge hassle to buy D&B here. I ordered one this January, but it got lost.  So, I would rather go with an European brand. I am watching Il Bisonte closely at the moment. And as I have more than enough Pliage Totes I am using them for now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is a huge hassle to buy D&B here. I ordered one this January, but it got lost.  So, I would rather go with an European brand. I am watching Il Bisonte closely at the moment. And as I have more than enough Pliage Totes I am using them for now.



Ooooh, just googled Il Bisonte! 

I can see why your interest has been piqued, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ooooh, just googled Il Bisonte!
> 
> I can see why your interest has been piqued, Ludmilla.


Hehe. They are lovely, aren’t they?


----------



## Tomsmom

Felt a bag change coming on, ebene speedy:


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a bag change coming on, ebene speedy:
> View attachment 4870596


I really like the dark red interiour against the DE!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, all.  

It’s a wet Wednesday on my part of the Island today. Nevertheless, our scavenger hunt continues.. 

1. Guilty pleasure
2. Impulse purchase
3. Tote-ally necessary
*4. Saving for a rainy day*

For me it has to be my quilted nylon *Dooney Spicy satchel.*
Strictly speaking, it’s not one of my daily “go to” bags. But when the need arises, it’s always ready to take on the elements.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a bag change coming on, ebene speedy:
> View attachment 4870596



What a perfect co-pilot (and evocative bag charm) to pilot through your day, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> It’s a wet Wednesday on my part of the Island today. Nevertheless, our scavenger hunt continues..
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> *4. Saving for a rainy day*
> 
> For me it has to be my quilted nylon *Dooney Spicy satchel.*
> Strictly speaking, it’s not one of my daily “go to” bags. But when the need arises, it’s always ready to take on the elements.
> 
> View attachment 4870603
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870604


Love the quilting!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, all.
> 
> It’s a wet Wednesday on my part of the Island today. Nevertheless, our scavenger hunt continues..
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> *4. Saving for a rainy day*
> 
> For me it has to be my quilted nylon *Dooney Spicy satchel.*
> Strictly speaking, it’s not one of my daily “go to” bags. But when the need arises, it’s always ready to take on the elements.
> 
> View attachment 4870603
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4870604


Very pretty, Fim!
I need to send the bag ninjas after your Dooneys!
My bags for rainy days are my Pliage bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty, Fim!
> I need to send the bag ninjas after your Dooneys!
> My bags for rainy days are my Pliage bags.



I’ve often thought about those same ninjas when it comes to so many of your wonderful bags, Ludmilla!

Particularly the ones that are as unavailable to me as Dooneys are to you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ve often thought about those same ninjas when it comes to so many of your wonderful bags, Ludmilla!
> 
> Particularly the ones that are as unavailable to me as Dooneys are to you.


We need to live vicariously through each other.


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi Theia on a short work trip today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi Theia on a short work trip today.
> 
> View attachment 4871702



Good choice, Ludmilla.  

The Devil is in the details when it comes to a deceptively simple bag. Your Theia is practical yet stylish great organization and quality hardware.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I would love to jump in here. My coworkers make fun of me for changing bags every day.  
Do I have a problem?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I would love to jump in here. My coworkers make fun of me for changing bags every day.
> Do I have a problem?



 No, SouthernPurseGal, it’s your coworkers who have the problem.  

Do they wear the same outfit everyday? Or only have one pair of underwear?  

Continue to wear your bags with pride and your head held high.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Continuing with our scavenger hunt....

1. Guilty pleasure
2. Impulse purchase
3. Tote-ally necessary
4. Saving for a rainy day
*5. Crocodile rock*

Some days (even at my advanced age) I just want to go outlaw. Like today. I don’t own a motorcycle, but that doesn’t stop me from dressing as though I do...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good choice, Ludmilla.
> 
> The Devil is in the details when it comes to a deceptively simple bag. Your Theia is practical yet stylish great organization and quality hardware.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I would love to jump in here. My coworkers make fun of me for changing bags every day.
> Do I have a problem?


*Nope!*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Continuing with our scavenger hunt....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> *5. Crocodile rock*
> 
> Some days (even at my advanced age) I just want to go outlaw. Like today. I don’t own a motorcycle, but that doesn’t stop me from dressing as though I do...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871770
> View attachment 4871774


Hehe. I hope you and your bag do nit want to rob the bank.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I would love to jump in here. My coworkers make fun of me for changing bags every day.
> Do I have a problem?


No I don’t see a problem here. A lot of women who aren’t interested in bags just wear the same one until it’s death.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> That is so sad.  Prayers for everyone. I don’t know where you live?


I live in the South of France


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is a huge hassle to buy D&B here. I ordered one this January, but it got lost.  So, I would rather go with an European brand. I am watching Il Bisonte closely at the moment. And as I have more than enough Pliage Totes I am using them for now.



I love Il Bisonte too! I am afraid they might be a little heavy though.


Fimpagebag said:


> Continuing with our scavenger hunt....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> *5. Crocodile rock*
> 
> Some days (even at my advanced age) I just want to go outlaw. Like today. I don’t own a motorcycle, but that doesn’t stop me from dressing as though I do...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4871770
> View attachment 4871774


Fim.... You always look great and chic  whatever you wear !


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> No I don’t see a problem here. A lot of women who aren’t interested in bags just wear the same one until it’s death.


No ma’am.  Use those bags.  I do the same thing because it brings me joy. And before I discovered bags I was one who carried one until death do us part, lol.  At that time I never would have noticed anyone else’s bags!


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> No ma’am.  Use those bags.  I do the same thing because it brings me joy. And before I discovered bags I was one who carried one until death do us part, lol.  At that time I never would have noticed anyone else’s bags!


Me either lol!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love Il Bisonte too! I am afraid they might be a little heavy though.
> 
> Fim.... You always look great and chic  whatever you wear !


I fear that Il Bisonte is heavy, too. 
How are you? Everything ok?


----------



## Ludmilla

What is better than a bag?
A bag with wool for new projects in it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, all...   

My DH and I spent the morning buying an air fryer and then stopping for lunch at our favorite pizza parlor.   

As for our Island’s ongoing scavenger hunt.....

1. Guilty pleasure
2. Impulse purchase
3. Tote-ally necessary
4. Saving for a rainy day
5.Crocodile rock
*6. Disposable income*

A few summers ago my younger sisters rented a beach house. Going there to spend the day I more or less I knew what to expect.  Sand, water, mayhem and a picnic awash with ketchup.

Naturally it wasn’t likely that I was going to risk one of my quality bags. So I bought a bag for less than thirty dollars that *I knew *would be lucky if it survived the day.

But I was okay with that. However the bag had other plans. Without a single natural fiber to its name it took on wet beach towels, an incontinent chihuahua, and an upended bowl of potato salad.

I should have suspected as much. So here it is, my *Sun ‘N’ Sand Satchel...




*




(and in case you’re curious, the handles aren’t even real bamboo   )


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I fear that Il Bisonte is heavy, too.
> How are you? Everything ok?


What you can do , Ludmilla, is send them a message and ask about the weight.
That's what I did when I was interested in one of Le Sac du Berger bags.
They replied to me... The bag, they said, weighed 1,3 kilo


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, all...
> 
> My DH and I spent the morning buying an air fryer and then stopping for lunch at our favorite pizza parlor.
> 
> As for our Island’s ongoing scavenger hunt.....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5.Crocodile rock
> *6. Disposable income*
> 
> A few summers ago my younger sisters rented a beach house. Going there to spend the day I more or less I knew what to expect.  Sand, water, mayhem and a picnic awash with ketchup.
> 
> Naturally it wasn’t likely that I was going to risk one of my quality bags. So I bought a bag for less than thirty dollars that *I knew *would be lucky if it survived the day.
> 
> But I was okay with that. However the bag had other plans. Without a single natural fiber to its name it took on wet beach towels, an incontinent chihuahua, and an upended bowl of potato salad.
> 
> I should have suspected as much. So here it is, my *Sun ‘N’ Sand Satchel...
> 
> View attachment 4873214
> View attachment 4873215
> View attachment 4873217
> *
> 
> View attachment 4873242
> 
> 
> (and in case you’re curious, the handles aren’t even real bamboo   )


Wow, Fim, your bag is perfectly on trend right now!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim, your bag is perfectly on trend right now!



It’s funny isn’t it, Mariapia? Cheap and cheerful seems to win the day during these trying times. In a way it makes sense. With almost everyone carrying hand sanitizer and/or wipes, why risk ruining an expensive bag?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What you can do , Ludmilla, is send them a message and ask about the weight.
> That's what I did when I was interested in one of Le Sac du Berger bags.
> They replied to me... The bag, they said, weighed 1,3 kilo



As always, words of wisdom, Mariapia. 

I’ve been guilty of being smitten by a bag without considering how heavy it would be to carry. Inevitably, I ended up swallowing the cost and donating it to our local Community Action thrift shop.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, words of wisdom, Mariapia.
> 
> I’ve been guilty of being smitten by a bag without considering how heavy it would be to carry. Inevitably, I ended up swallowing the cost and donating it to our local Community Action thrift shop.



Happy Saturday to all.   

As our scavenger hunt continues....

1. Guilty pleasure
2. Impulse purchase
3. Tote-ally necessary
4. Saving for a rainy day
5. Crocodile rock
6. Disposable income
*7. Oops !*

Sometimes for various reasons it’s not possible to see a bag IRL. So you take the chance that the bag you want will “fit the bill.” 

Or not. 

For me, it‘s my nylon *Dooney Letter Carrier.



*

To be fair, the seller listed the dimensions, but I was convinced that it was same size as a Dooney I’d once had. So I’m bought it. And when it arrived.... 

It was so much smaller than I’d thought. But I couldn’t punish the seller for my mistake. So once I stopped beating that dead horse... 

I found a way to love it. It’s perfect for dog walks...   

Finding an excuse to buy a smaller wallet...  

And wearing it for a quick trip to gas up at the local mini mart.  

So ultimately it all turned out for the best.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What you can do , Ludmilla, is send them a message and ask about the weight.
> That's what I did when I was interested in one of Le Sac du Berger bags.
> They replied to me... The bag, they said, weighed 1,3 kilo


Woah! What a heavy bag.
I might try this. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

We’re almost at the end of our scavenger hunt. 

1. Guilty pleasure
2. Impulse purchase
3. Tote-ally necessary
4. Saving for a rainy day
5. Crocodile rock
6. Disposable income
7. Oops!
*8. Seeing red*

As referenced in previous posts, I’ve had an on again off again love affair with red bags. For me the challenge has always been what to wear with them. 

Yet still I persist. From the depths of my closet comes my most “in your face” red bag. 

My *Brahmin* *Louise Satchel....*


----------



## Fimpagebag

As we approach our Island’s sixth anniversary, I have to commend everyone here for continuing to uphold the ideals on which our Island was founded. 

Here everyone is entitled to their own opinion, just as everyone here is not obliged to share them. What is important, however, is that we continue to treat one another with the respect, good humor, and compassion that is the hallmark of our  community.  

So join me as I raise a glass for our love of bags that brought us together and forged friendships that we otherwise might never had made.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> As we approach our Island’s sixth anniversary, I have to commend everyone here for continuing to uphold the ideals on which our Island was founded.
> 
> Here everyone is entitled to their own opinion, just as everyone here is not obliged to share them. What is important, however, is that we continue to treat one another with the respect, good humor, and compassion that is the hallmark of our  community.
> 
> So join me as I raise a glass for our love of bags that brought us together and forged friendships that we otherwise might never had made.


Here here! 
I love each and every one of you! It’s been a pleasure getting to know you! Slainte


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> We’re almost at the end of our scavenger hunt.
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5. Crocodile rock
> 6. Disposable income
> 7. Oops!
> *8. Seeing red*
> 
> As referenced in previous posts, I’ve had an on again off again love affair with red bags. For me the challenge has always been what to wear with them.
> 
> Yet still I persist. From the depths of my closet comes my most “in your face” red bag.
> 
> My *Brahmin* *Louise Satchel....*
> 
> View attachment 4875026
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875028
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875031


That is a lovely shade of red!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As we approach our Island’s sixth anniversary, I have to commend everyone here for continuing to uphold the ideals on which our Island was founded.
> 
> Here everyone is entitled to their own opinion, just as everyone here is not obliged to share them. What is important, however, is that we continue to treat one another with the respect, good humor, and compassion that is the hallmark of our  community.
> 
> So join me as I raise a glass for our love of bags that brought us together and forged friendships that we otherwise might never had made.


yes! Checking in on here is a happy must for me every day! Thanks for founding this island, Fim. Prost!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday to all.
> 
> As our scavenger hunt continues....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5. Crocodile rock
> 6. Disposable income
> *7. Oops !*
> 
> Sometimes for various reasons it’s not possible to see a bag IRL. So you take the chance that the bag you want will “fit the bill.”
> 
> Or not.
> 
> For me, it‘s my nylon *Dooney Letter Carrier.
> 
> View attachment 4874207
> View attachment 4874208
> *
> 
> To be fair, the seller listed the dimensions, but I was convinced that it was same size as a Dooney I’d once had. So I’m bought it. And when it arrived....
> 
> It was so much smaller than I’d thought. But I couldn’t punish the seller for my mistake. So once I stopped beating that dead horse...
> 
> I found a way to love it. It’s perfect for dog walks...
> 
> Finding an excuse to buy a smaller wallet...
> 
> And wearing it for a quick trip to gas up at the local mini mart.
> 
> So ultimately it all turned out for the best.


Every girl should have one of those cute small bags for all the reasons you mention, Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> We’re almost at the end of our scavenger hunt.
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5. Crocodile rock
> 6. Disposable income
> 7. Oops!
> *8. Seeing red*
> 
> As referenced in previous posts, I’ve had an on again off again love affair with red bags. For me the challenge has always been what to wear with them.
> 
> Yet still I persist. From the depths of my closet comes my most “in your face” red bag.
> 
> My *Brahmin* *Louise Satchel....*
> 
> View attachment 4875026
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875028
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4875031





Fimpagebag said:


> As we approach our Island’s sixth anniversary, I have to commend everyone here for continuing to uphold the ideals on which our Island was founded.
> 
> Here everyone is entitled to their own opinion, just as everyone here is not obliged to share them. What is important, however, is that we continue to treat one another with the respect, good humor, and compassion that is the hallmark of our  community.
> 
> So join me as I raise a glass for our love of bags that brought us together and forged friendships that we otherwise might never had made.


I raise my glass with all of you!
Tchin Tchin!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Monday Morning,fellow Islanders! 

We only have two more entries in our scavenger hunt. So for today’s entry....

1. Guilty pleasure
2. Impulse purchase
3. Tote-ally necessary
4. Saving for a rainy day
5. Crocodile rock
6. Disposable income
7. Oops!
8. Seeing red
*9. Bucket list*

I have always been intrigued by the bucket bag. But, as much as I was taken by its silhouette, I knew it would have to offer me some semblance of organization before it would be right for me. 

Trust Patricia Nash to come to my rescue. Her bucket bags offered me the organization I craved with the silhouette I loved. 

My *Patricia Nash Antique Rose Bucket Bag...  


*

Full disclosure, I loved the bag so much that I purchased another one in her Map print so I would have one I could wear year round...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday Morning,fellow Islanders!
> 
> We only have two more entries in our scavenger hunt. So for today’s entry....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5. Crocodile rock
> 6. Disposable income
> 7. Oops!
> 8. Seeing red
> *9. Bucket list*
> 
> I have always been intrigued by the bucket bag. But, as much as I was taken by its silhouette, I knew it would have to offer me some semblance of organization before it would be right for me.
> 
> Trust Patricia Nash to come to my rescue. Her bucket bags offered me the organization I craved with the silhouette I loved.
> 
> My *Patricia Nash Antique Rose Bucket Bag...
> 
> View attachment 4876008
> *
> 
> Full disclosure, I loved the bag so much that I purchased another one in her Map print so I would have one I could wear year round...
> 
> View attachment 4876016


Both are beautiful, Fim, and BOTH can be worn all year round


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday Morning,fellow Islanders!
> 
> We only have two more entries in our scavenger hunt. So for today’s entry....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5. Crocodile rock
> 6. Disposable income
> 7. Oops!
> 8. Seeing red
> *9. Bucket list*
> 
> I have always been intrigued by the bucket bag. But, as much as I was taken by its silhouette, I knew it would have to offer me some semblance of organization before it would be right for me.
> 
> Trust Patricia Nash to come to my rescue. Her bucket bags offered me the organization I craved with the silhouette I loved.
> 
> My *Patricia Nash Antique Rose Bucket Bag...
> 
> View attachment 4876008
> *
> 
> Full disclosure, I loved the bag so much that I purchased another one in her Map print so I would have one I could wear year round...
> 
> View attachment 4876016


Both bags are lovely but I really like the map one!  You wear your bags so well Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday Morning,fellow Islanders!
> 
> We only have two more entries in our scavenger hunt. So for today’s entry....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5. Crocodile rock
> 6. Disposable income
> 7. Oops!
> 8. Seeing red
> *9. Bucket list*
> 
> I have always been intrigued by the bucket bag. But, as much as I was taken by its silhouette, I knew it would have to offer me some semblance of organization before it would be right for me.
> 
> Trust Patricia Nash to come to my rescue. Her bucket bags offered me the organization I craved with the silhouette I loved.
> 
> My *Patricia Nash Antique Rose Bucket Bag...
> 
> View attachment 4876008
> *
> 
> Full disclosure, I loved the bag so much that I purchased another one in her Map print so I would have one I could wear year round...
> 
> View attachment 4876016





Mariapia said:


> Both are beautiful, Fim, and BOTH can be worn all year round


I think so, too! You can wear both bags all year round.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> 
> 
> No, SouthernPurseGal, it’s your coworkers who have the problem.
> 
> Do they wear the same outfit everyday? Or only have one pair of underwear?
> 
> Continue to wear your bags with pride and your head held high.





Tomsmom said:


> No I don’t see a problem here. A lot of women who aren’t interested in bags just wear the same one until it’s death.





southernbelle43 said:


> No ma’am.  Use those bags.  I do the same thing because it brings me joy. And before I discovered bags I was one who carried one until death do us part, lol.  At that time I never would have noticed anyone else’s bags!





Fimpagebag said:


> As always, words of wisdom, Mariapia.
> 
> I’ve been guilty of being smitten by a bag without considering how heavy it would be to carry. Inevitably, I ended up swallowing the cost and donating it to our local Community Action thrift shop.



Thanks everyone! And Fim that's so cool you donate to community Action. I run a CA agency!


----------



## Ludmilla

Carrying Miss Choc today.
I guess she is my Tote-ally necessary scavenger bag. Or workhorse scavenger bag. Although workhorse is not on Fim‘s list, yet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Carrying Miss Choc today.
> I guess she is my Tote-ally necessary scavenger bag. Or workhorse scavenger bag. Although workhorse is not on Fim‘s list, yet.
> View attachment 4876743



Always have loved Miss Chocolate, Ludmilla! 

She’s a great example of a workhorse/tote bag that that neither abandons quality nor style while fulfilling her utilitarian duties.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Always have loved Miss Chocolate, Ludmilla!
> 
> She’s a great example of a workhorse/tote bag that that neither abandons quality not style while fulfilling her utilitarian duties.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, one and all.   

Today’s final entry for our scavenger hunt is one dear to all our bag loving hearts....

  1. Guilty pleasure
  2. Impulse purchase
  3. Tote-ally necessary
  4. Saving for a rainy day
  5. Crocodile rock
  6. Disposable income
  7. Oops !
  8. Seeing red
  9. Bucket list
*10.  *

Because no matter how often I tell myself that I have quite enough bags, there will always come a day when a bag catches my eye and I give into temptation. 

But I’m okay with that.  For me, bags are both a passion and pursuit.  

And, with that in mind, I know that somewhere out there is a bag I have yet to love. All I have to do is find it....


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Carrying Miss Choc today.
> I guess she is my Tote-ally necessary scavenger bag. Or workhorse scavenger bag. Although workhorse is not on Fim‘s list, yet.
> View attachment 4876743


You know you cannot post this without my commenting on it, lol.  Loved it when you got it and love it still.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> You know you cannot post this without my commenting on it, lol.  Loved it when you got it and love it still.


Thank you! And I am always happy to see your comments on Miss Choc.


----------



## ShinyW

Fimpagebag said:


> As we approach our Island’s sixth anniversary, I have to commend everyone here for continuing to uphold the ideals on which our Island was founded.
> 
> Here everyone is entitled to their own opinion, just as everyone here is not obliged to share them. What is important, however, is that we continue to treat one another with the respect, good humor, and compassion that is the hallmark of our  community.
> 
> So join me as I raise a glass for our love of bags that brought us together and forged friendships that we otherwise might never had made.


Here! Here!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, one and all.
> 
> Today’s final entry for our scavenger hunt is one dear to all our bag loving hearts....
> 
> 1. Guilty pleasure
> 2. Impulse purchase
> 3. Tote-ally necessary
> 4. Saving for a rainy day
> 5. Crocodile rock
> 6. Disposable income
> 7. Oops !
> 8. Seeing red
> 9. Bucket list
> *10.  *
> 
> Because no matter how often I tell myself that I have quite enough bags, there will always come a day when a bag catches my eye and I give into temptation.
> 
> But I’m okay with that.  For me, bags are both a passion and pursuit.
> 
> And, with that in mind, I know that somewhere out there is a bag I have yet to love. All I have to do is find it....


Hehe. I hope that my bag No 10 is in the far future! I really have too many bags to use them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Out and about with Theia. Regarding my post above - I do have the idea that I need that bag in dark green.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 4877792
> 
> Out and about with Theia. Regarding my post above - I do have the idea that I need that bag in dark green.


I love this Theia almost as much as your Selene.  Can you put me in your will?


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> I love this Theia almost as much as your Selene.  Can you put me in your will?


Dark green would be beautiful!  Just sayin...


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I love this Theia almost as much as your Selene.  Can you put me in your will?


You will have to fight with my cousin‘s daughter over my bags. She wants to be in my will, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Dark green would be beautiful!  Just sayin...


I know.


----------



## Tomsmom

PS1 in I don’t know which shade of blue


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> PS1 in I don’t know which shade of blue
> 
> View attachment 4878860


Great choice, Tomsmom. Have always loved the PS1 for its versatility and style. Love the blue!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> PS1 in I don’t know which shade of blue
> 
> View attachment 4878860


Nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

I’m a great believer in “live and let live.” 

But I admit that seeing someone with an obviously counterfeit bag puzzles me. I suppose it all comes down to some innermost insecurity on their part. 

If so, so be it. It’s their life, not mine. As for me, I have enough confidence in my own self worth to wear what I like when I like.  

And that includes one of my far lesser lights, my *London Fog Logo Crossbody Satchel*


----------



## Tomsmom

I saw this bag yesterday and talked myself out of buying her but I couldn’t resist, when would I ever see another Balmain again??


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I saw this bag yesterday and talked myself out of buying her but I couldn’t resist, when would I ever see another Balmain again??
> 
> View attachment 4879407



Good decision, Tomsmom.  

The only bags I’ve ever regretted are the ones that I let get away.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m a great believer in “live and let live.”
> 
> But I admit that seeing someone with an obviously counterfeit bag puzzles me. I suppose it all comes down to some innermost insecurity on their part.
> 
> If so, so be it. It’s their life, not mine. As for me, I have enough confidence in my own self worth to wear what I like when I like.
> 
> And that includes one of my far lesser lights, my *London Fog Logo Crossbody Satchel*
> 
> View attachment 4879100


Pretty satchel!
I have a monogram Friday today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I saw this bag yesterday and talked myself out of buying her but I couldn’t resist, when would I ever see another Balmain again??
> 
> View attachment 4879407


Pretty!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty satchel!
> I have a monogram Friday today!
> View attachment 4879970



Bravo, Ludmilla! I’m always so happy seeing your LV out and about. 

Too often these beautiful bags are kept tucked away and never fully enjoyed!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Bravo, Ludmilla! I’m always so happy seeing your LV out and about.
> 
> Too often these beautiful bags are kept tucked away and never fully enjoyed!


Hehehe. Admittedly, we do have the worst kind of rain today (drizzly fizzly wetting everything through) and I wanted something lightweight AND crossbody. So Speedy had to come out of hiding.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Admittedly, we do have the worst kind of rain today (drizzly fizzly wetting everything through) and I wanted something lightweight AND crossbody. So Speedy had to come out of hiding.


Love speedy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love speedy!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

At the car dealership today with dh, upgrading my ride .  Yayyy!!!
Brought out the Spy!!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> At the car dealership today with dh, upgrading my ride .  Yayyy!!!
> Brought out the Spy!!
> View attachment 4881360


This is another on my wish list...always loved the look. Is it heavy though?


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> This is another on my wish list...always loved the look. Is it heavy though?


No not at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!


As it happens. I had the best day today, Sunday. 
For some reason The Gods were smiling on me and things just fell into place. 
Being a sunny glorious Spring day here in West Oz helped a lot. 
Warm, not too hot, not too cold, not too windy, as Goldilocks frm The Three Bears story says, " Just right ". 

Some one, once described it as, "like swimming in champagne." :


----------



## Tomsmom

ShinyW said:


> As it happens. I had the best day today, Sunday.
> For some reason The Gods were smiling on me and things just fell into place.
> Being a sunny glorious Spring day here in West Oz helped a lot.
> Warm, not too hot, not too cold, not too windy, as Goldilocks frm The Three Bears story says, " Just right ".
> 
> Some one, once described it as, "like swimming in champagne." :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881738


That photo is amazing !  I’m glad you had a wonderful day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

ShinyW said:


> As it happens. I had the best day today, Sunday.
> For some reason The Gods were smiling on me and things just fell into place.
> Being a sunny glorious Spring day here in West Oz helped a lot.
> Warm, not too hot, not too cold, not too windy, as Goldilocks frm The Three Bears story says, " Just right ".
> 
> Some one, once described it as, "like swimming in champagne." :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881738



Glorious! Glad you had a wonderful day, Shiny!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> At the car dealership today with dh, upgrading my ride .  Yayyy!!!
> Brought out the Spy!!
> View attachment 4881360



I’ve always loved the Spy, Tomsmom.  

It’s so unique that I’ve always thought of it as more timeless than trendy.


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> As it happens. I had the best day today, Sunday.
> For some reason The Gods were smiling on me and things just fell into place.
> Being a sunny glorious Spring day here in West Oz helped a lot.
> Warm, not too hot, not too cold, not too windy, as Goldilocks frm The Three Bears story says, " Just right ".
> 
> Some one, once described it as, "like swimming in champagne." :
> 
> 
> View attachment 4881738


Woah! I am seriously envious right now!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, all!
Finally taking Hana out again. Going to carry this week.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> Finally taking Hana out again. Going to carry this week.
> View attachment 4882544


Happy Monday!  Love the choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> Finally taking Hana out again. Going to carry this week.
> View attachment 4882544


Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

Love Hana! Every detail contributes to such a polished look.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Love Hana! Every detail contributes to such a polished look.


Thank you!

I was an unpleasant Monday. I get yet another new boss.  
Just when we were all settled in again. This happens.  
(Also, I was super annoyed by my sister and her power games. Argh.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was an unpleasant Monday. I get yet another new boss.
> Just when we were all settled in again. This happens.
> (Also, I was super annoyed by my sister and her power games. Argh.)



There’s few things more frustrating than “new boss“ roulette.  

They always want things their own way, whether or not it’s applicable to the situation.  

As for your sister, I understand that dynamic all too well. If she’s anything like one of my younger sisters, she just can’t help herself.   

Hugs to get you through the day.    

And a good stiff drink when you get home after work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I was an unpleasant Monday. I get yet another new boss.
> Just when we were all settled in again. This happens.
> (Also, I was super annoyed by my sister and her power games. Argh.)


I’m sorry for the crappy day , I hear you !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There’s few things more frustrating than “new boss“ roulette.
> 
> They always want things their own way, whether or not it’s applicable to the situation.
> 
> As for your sister, I understand that dynamic all too well. If she’s anything like one of my younger sisters, she just can’t help herself.
> 
> Hugs to get you through the day.
> 
> And a good stiff drink when you get home after work.





Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry for the crappy day , I hear you !!


Thank you, ladies.
What annoys me the most about the new boss situation is that we had this one for a year now re-organised all work routines and now we get a new one and we will probably re-start again from scratches as the new one will want everything his/her way. Gah. I an really kind of done.

As for my sister - she is 14 years older than me and thinks she has more rights and I am still in kindergarten.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> What annoys me the most about the new boss situation is that we had this one for a year now re-organised all work routines and now we get a new one and we will probably re-start again from scratches as the new one will want everything his/her way. Gah. I an really kind of done.
> 
> As for my sister - she is 14 years older than me and thinks she has more rights and I am still in kindergarten.


Ughhhh on the new boss, they always want to come in like gang busters and create all this change.

Put your sister out of mind, not worth the aggravation hun.

I’m stuck here with horrible co worker, she was reassigned the past 2 weeks and it was glorious. Now she’s back and my supervisor is MIA.Irritating.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhhh on the new boss, they always want to come in like gang busters and create all this change.
> 
> Put your sister out of mind, not worth the aggravation hun.
> 
> I’m stuck here with horrible co worker, she was reassigned the past 2 weeks and it was glorious. Now she’s back and my supervisor is MIA.Irritating.



Sounds like you and Ludmilla could benefit from *Auntie Fim *visiting your respective offices’ break room...   

(helpful hint...make sure you leave the one on the left for your annoying coworker/boss...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Sounds like you and Ludmilla could benefit from *Auntie Fim *visiting your respective offices’ break room...
> 
> (helpful hint...make sure you leave the one on the left for your annoying coworker/boss...
> 
> View attachment 4883746


Thanks Fim!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhhh on the new boss, they always want to come in like gang busters and create all this change.
> 
> Put your sister out of mind, not worth the aggravation hun.
> 
> I’m stuck here with horrible co worker, she was reassigned the past 2 weeks and it was glorious. Now she’s back and my supervisor is MIA.Irritating.


Ugh. Sounds like a true champ your coworker. 
Definitely someone for auntie Fim. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Sounds like you and Ludmilla could benefit from *Auntie Fim *visiting your respective offices’ break room...
> 
> (helpful hint...make sure you leave the one on the left for your annoying coworker/boss...
> 
> View attachment 4883746


Ha! Auntie Fim knows always best.
(And cheers me up every single time. )


----------



## Ludmilla

As I have to wear a laptop bag at the moment (so we can spontaneously do Homeoffice) I am able to wear my bags to work that are normally too small.
(See how I am looking at the bright side of things?! )


Sonnenleder bag for me today.
Happy Wednesday, all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As I have to wear a laptop bag at the moment (so we can spontaneously do Homeoffice) I am able to wear my bags to work that are normally too small.
> (See how I am looking at the bright side of things?! )
> View attachment 4884379
> 
> Sonnenleder bag for me today.
> Happy Wednesday, all!



Happy Wednesday to you, Ludmilla!    

I do like your Sonnenleder bag’s vibe. Not too stiff, but still too much of a lady to slouch.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!  I’m back here with horrible co worker. However I changed bags, now in my Artsy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I’m back here with horrible co worker. However I changed bags, now in my Artsy
> 
> View attachment 4884529



I can think of no better armor than your Artsy to ward off your offending co worker, Tomsmom. Go forth and conquer!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Over the years much has been written about the power of positive thinking. One of the oft repeated phrases is  “make a smile your umbrella” 

Which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever. 

Where I come from, an upside down smile is a frown. And I personally have little to no patience with any idiot trying to rain on my parade. 

So how best to respond? Here at *Auntie Fim’s Counseling Service *we offer a variety of coping mechanisms to help deal with those objectionable people who appear to be hellbent on making your life miserable.  

Small enough to tuck into any one of your fabulous bags, this little cutie is sure to lift your spirits and help you navigate through the shoals of a difficult day....


----------



## Joule

Fimpagebag said:


> Over the years much has been written about the power of positive thinking. One of the oft repeated phrases is  “make a smile your umbrella”
> 
> Which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Where I come from, an upside down smile is a frown. And I personally have little to no patience with any idiot trying to rain on my parade.
> 
> So how best to respond? Here at *Auntie Fim’s Counseling Service *we offer a variety of coping mechanisms to help deal with those objectionable people who appear to be hellbent on making your life miserable.
> 
> Small enough to tuck into any one of your fabulous bags, this little cutie is sure to lift your spirits and help you navigate through the shoals of a difficult day....
> 
> View attachment 4884554


@Fimpagebag, you are my people.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Joule said:


> @Fimpagebag, you are my people.



Thank you, Joule. While I strive not to be unkind, I am decidedly no angel....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Over the years much has been written about the power of positive thinking. One of the oft repeated phrases is  “make a smile your umbrella”
> 
> Which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Where I come from, an upside down smile is a frown. And I personally have little to no patience with any idiot trying to rain on my parade.
> 
> So how best to respond? Here at *Auntie Fim’s Counseling Service *we offer a variety of coping mechanisms to help deal with those objectionable people who appear to be hellbent on making your life miserable.
> 
> Small enough to tuck into any one of your fabulous bags, this little cutie is sure to lift your spirits and help you navigate through the shoals of a difficult day....
> 
> View attachment 4884554


I love this lol !


----------



## Tomsmom

Good news co worker called out today. Happy day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m a great believer in “live and let live.”
> 
> But I admit that seeing someone with an obviously counterfeit bag puzzles me. I suppose it all comes down to some innermost insecurity on their part.
> 
> If so, so be it. It’s their life, not mine. As for me, I have enough confidence in my own self worth to wear what I like when I like.
> 
> And that includes one of my far lesser lights, my *London Fog Logo Crossbody Satchel*
> 
> View attachment 4879100





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m a great believer in “live and let live.”
> 
> But I admit that seeing someone with an obviously counterfeit bag puzzles me. I suppose it all comes down to some innermost insecurity on their part.
> 
> If so, so be it. It’s their life, not mine. As for me, I have enough confidence in my own self worth to wear what I like when I like.
> 
> And that includes one of my far lesser lights, my *London Fog Logo Crossbody Satchel*
> 
> View attachment 4879100


Fim you always find the right kind of bag!
Both trendy and classic . Practical and chic!  



Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Admittedly, we do have the worst kind of rain today (drizzly fizzly wetting everything through) and I wanted something lightweight AND crossbody. So Speedy had to come out of hiding.



That Speedy should never hide, Ludmilla 



Tomsmom said:


> At the car dealership today with dh, upgrading my ride .  Yayyy!!!
> Brought out the Spy!!
> View attachment 4881360


I am still asking myself why I have never bought a Fendi Spy...
I remember a green one on EBay. I was scared it might be a counterfeit ..
Yours is a gem, Tomsmom!



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> Finally taking Hana out again. Going to carry this week.
> View attachment 4882544



I love Hana!



Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I’m back here with horrible co worker. However I changed bags, now in my Artsy
> 
> View attachment 4884529


Absolutely beautiful, Tomsmom!



Fimpagebag said:


> Over the years much has been written about the power of positive thinking. One of the oft repeated phrases is  “make a smile your umbrella”
> 
> Which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Where I come from, an upside down smile is a frown. And I personally have little to no patience with any idiot trying to rain on my parade.
> 
> So how best to respond? Here at *Auntie Fim’s Counseling Service *we offer a variety of coping mechanisms to help deal with those objectionable people who appear to be hellbent on making your life miserable.
> 
> Small enough to tuck into any one of your fabulous bags, this little cutie is sure to lift your spirits and help you navigate through the shoals of a difficult day....
> 
> View attachment 4884554


Fim, we all love you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> I do like your Sonnenleder bag’s vibe. Not too stiff, but still too much of a lady to slouch.


She is a very heavy little lady, this girl. Why are those natural leather bags always sooo heavy?! 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I’m back here with horrible co worker. However I changed bags, now in my Artsy
> 
> View attachment 4884529


Ha! Like Fim said: perfect bag for nasty coworker. And obviously it brought you luck!


Fimpagebag said:


> Over the years much has been written about the power of positive thinking. One of the oft repeated phrases is  “make a smile your umbrella”
> 
> Which makes absolutely no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Where I come from, an upside down smile is a frown. And I personally have little to no patience with any idiot trying to rain on my parade.
> 
> So how best to respond? Here at *Auntie Fim’s Counseling Service *we offer a variety of coping mechanisms to help deal with those objectionable people who appear to be hellbent on making your life miserable.
> 
> Small enough to tuck into any one of your fabulous bags, this little cutie is sure to lift your spirits and help you navigate through the shoals of a difficult day....
> 
> View attachment 4884554


Auntie Fim knows best. I might have to take my little bag monster out again. 


Mariapia said:


> Fim you always find the right kind of bag!
> Both trendy and classic . Practical and chic!
> 
> 
> 
> That Speedy should never hide, Ludmilla
> 
> 
> I am still asking myself why I have never bought a Fendi Spy...
> I remember a green one on EBay. I was scared it might be a counterfeit ..
> Yours is a gem, Tomsmom!
> 
> 
> 
> I love Hana!
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful, Tomsmom!
> 
> 
> Fim, we all love you!


Thank you for all your bag love!


----------



## Ludmilla

Trying to manage a virtual meeting with several countries and several languages on Monday and Tuesday. Feeling like getting a cold.
Please send good vibes. I absolutely need to stay healthy until next Wednesday. As I am the one who needs to be at the main real life hosting place.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am still asking myself why I have never bought a Fendi Spy...
> I remember a green one on EBay. I was scared it might be a counterfeit ..



I know exactly what you mean, Mariapia. Yours is the same reason as mine why I’ve never dared purchasing a Fendi Spy on the secondhand market. Just too many nearly convincing fakes out there!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Trying to manage a virtual meeting with several countries and several languages on Monday and Tuesday. Feeling like getting a cold.
> Please send good vibes. I absolutely need to stay healthy until next Wednesday. As I am the one who needs to be at the main real life hosting place.



What a wretched week you’re having, Ludmilla! 

I remember when multitasking meant you could accomplish several different tasks at once. 

But nowadays it means doing several other people’s jobs along with your own. 

Stay strong, my friend.  If anyone can accomplish the impossible, it’s you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a wretched week you’re having, Ludmilla!
> 
> I remember when multitasking meant you could accomplish several different tasks at once.
> 
> But nowadays it means doing several other people’s jobs along with your own.
> 
> Stay strong, my friend.  If anyone can accomplish the impossible, it’s you.


Thank you, Fim.
Hopefully, everything goes well - I do foresee that the whole meeting will end in ashes, because one of the other countries will cancel thanks to Covid.


----------



## Ludmilla

Gerald Darel today!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Gerald Darel today!
> View attachment 4885415


Nice!!  I love the cinched sides!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Gerald Darel today!
> View attachment 4885415



I am so glad you got this bag, Ludmilla!   

Every time I see it, I love it that much more.   

It has such a confident almost boho vibe. A bag for a free spirit even during these trying times.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

With four days to go before our Island’s sixth anniversary, I’ve been thinking about what role our bags play these days.  

Now that masks are de rigueur for the foreseeable future, our bags are the face we choose to show the world. 

Which is a win for me. Whereas my facial expressions can so easily betray my less than admirable thoughts, my bags allow me to appear unperturbed in a sea of idiocy. 

Ultimately, it’s what our bags do best. They hide our secrets, make room for our excesses, and bring joy in our lives even during these most troublesome of times.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Nice!!  I love the cinched sides!


Thank you! 
And it is so much lighter in weight than yesterday’s bag. 


Fimpagebag said:


> I am so glad you got this bag, Ludmilla!
> 
> Every time I see it, I love it that much more.
> 
> It has such a confident almost boho vibe. A bag for a free spirit even during these trying times.



Thank you!
You always make the nicest compliments, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With four days to go before our Island’s sixth anniversary, I’ve been thinking about what role our bags play these days.
> 
> Now that masks are de rigueur for the foreseeable future, our bags are the face we choose to show the world.
> 
> Which is a win for me. Whereas my facial expressions can so easily betray my less than admirable thoughts, my bags allow me to appear unperturbed in a sea of idiocy.
> 
> Ultimately, it’s what our bags do best. They hide our secrets, make room for our excesses, and bring joy in our lives even during these most troublesome of times.


Very true words, Fim.
My bags give me also a sense of normal life. Which is the reason why I do use them without any precautions at the moment.

I also hear you on the facial expressions. I have a very talkative face.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With four days to go before our Island’s sixth anniversary, I’ve been thinking about what role our bags play these days.
> 
> Now that masks are de rigueur for the foreseeable future, our bags are the face we choose to show the world.
> 
> Which is a win for me. Whereas my facial expressions can so easily betray my less than admirable thoughts, my bags allow me to appear unperturbed in a sea of idiocy.
> 
> Ultimately, it’s what our bags do best. They hide our secrets, make room for our excesses, and bring joy in our lives even during these most troublesome of times.


I totally do NOT have a poker face, gives me away every time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp for train travel today. 
Happy Friday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Longchamp for train travel today.
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 4886360


Love the billberry !!  Miss 22 has claimed mine lately


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the billberry !!  Miss 22 has claimed mine lately


Miss 22 is a young lady with taste.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday, all!
Short run to the bookstore and post office (which was closed) with Massaccesi Theia today. 


hehe. Not sure why pic is showing up this way.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, all!
> Short run to the bookstore and post office (which was closed) with Massaccesi Theia today.
> View attachment 4887332
> 
> hehe. Not sure why pic is showing up this way.


Love the Theia!!!  I may sell every bag I have, but never my Theia unless times get desperate, lol.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, all!
> Short run to the bookstore and post office (which was closed) with Massaccesi Theia today.
> View attachment 4887332
> 
> hehe. Not sure why pic is showing up this way.


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Tomsmom

So excited to find this beauty at the Thrift store !!  Frye, NWT retail 328.00.  I paid 70.00.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Preparations for our Island’s sixth anniversary bash are underway...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So excited to find this beauty at the Thrift store !!  Frye, NWT retail 328.00.  I paid 70.00.
> View attachment 4887635



What a great find, Tomsmom! 

You certainly have the magic touch when it comes to discovering great bags in the most unassuming places! Well done!


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> Love the Theia!!!  I may sell every bag I have, but never my Theia unless times get desperate, lol.


Theia is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So excited to find this beauty at the Thrift store !!  Frye, NWT retail 328.00.  I paid 70.00.
> View attachment 4887635


I am with Fim, you always find the coolest stuff at thrift stores.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am with Fim, you always find the coolest stuff at thrift stores.


Thank you both!  I’m the pain in the butt lady who asks to see any interesting bag they deem worthy to put behind the counter .  When it’s something “good” I fight the urge to smile and simply say, “I’ll take this too...”


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Preparations for our Island’s sixth anniversary bash are underway...
> 
> View attachment 4888468


I know I am clueless and I apologize. But what island???


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So excited to find this beauty at the Thrift store !!  Frye, NWT retail 328.00.  I paid 70.00.
> View attachment 4887635


Fim and Ludmilla said it all, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> I know I am clueless and I apologize. But what island???


Thanks to our Lovely Fim, we all met in October 2014 when she started this thread.   
Fim called the place Pinch Purse Island...
Here is how everything started, southernbelle.

Fimpagebag October 26 2014
"I think it's safe to agree that all here on tpf love bags and admire premier design. But not everyone's budget can accomodate premier designer bags. Yet that doesn't diminish our love for the bags we can afford. So, for we fiscally restrained few, here is our island. Located somewhere in the gray North Atlantic, there are no palm trees, sunny beaches, or tiki torches. But we are a hardy fashionable lot. Whether trawling the outlets, or on the lookout for bargains, we endure. So bring your beloved bags, an unquenchable
sense of humor, and enjoy a hearty bowl of fish stew. The skies may be gray, and the seas rough, but we have a home here"


----------



## Murphy47

And over the years we have added a Tiki bar (with grumpy landlord), the Fat Swans male dance review to keep us entertained and many other wonderful features to our storybook island.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Thanks to our Lovely Fim, we all met in October 2014 when she started this thread.
> Fim called the place Pinch Purse Island...
> Here is how everything started, southernbelle.
> 
> Fimpagebag October 26 2014
> "I think it's safe to agree that all here on tpf love bags and admire premier design. But not everyone's budget can accomodate premier designer bags. Yet that doesn't diminish our love for the bags we can afford. So, for we fiscally restrained few, here is our island. Located somewhere in the gray North Atlantic, there are no palm trees, sunny beaches, or tiki torches. But we are a hardy fashionable lot. Whether trawling the outlets, or on the lookout for bargains, we endure. So bring your beloved bags, an unquenchable
> sense of humor, and enjoy a hearty bowl of fish stew. The skies may be gray, and the seas rough, but we have a home here"


Fabulous idea!  I have been wondering for the longest, lol.  


Murphy47 said:


> And over the years we have added a Tiki bar (with grumpy landlord), the Fat Swans male dance review to keep us entertained and many other wonderful features to our storybook island.


Coolest idea ever!!! Love it


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Fabulous idea!  I have been wondering for the longest, lol.
> 
> Coolest idea ever!!! Love it



Glad you approve, Southernbelle.  

In honor of our Island’s sixth anniversary, one of our old favorites has kindly consented to perform at tomorrow’s celebration at the Happy Mackerel. A word to the wise, however. *Do not *request a lap dance. You’ll be in traction for months....


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Southernbelle.
> 
> In honor of our Island’s sixth anniversary, one of our old favorites has kindly consented to perform at tomorrow’s celebration at the Happy Mackerel. A word to the wise, however. *Do not *request a lap dance. You’ll be in traction for months....
> 
> View attachment 4888725


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Pinch Purse Island anniversary!



Landlord and I are ready to go!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Pinch Purse Island anniversary!
> 
> View attachment 4889244
> 
> Landlord and I are ready to go!


Wonderful!!  Happy Anniversary islanders!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Pinch Purse Island anniversary!
> 
> View attachment 4889244
> 
> Landlord and I are ready to go!



Excellent choice, Ludmilla! Happy Mackerel here I come!


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## Fimpagebag

Of course no celebration is complete without a dessert buffet....


----------



## Fimpagebag

And let’s not forget the fireworks....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Of course no celebration is complete without a dessert buffet....
> 
> View attachment 4889289


I would love one of those right now!
Today is day 1 of our big video conference. It has just started and everything goes well so far.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Of course no celebration is complete without a dessert buffet....
> 
> View attachment 4889289


This reminds me of a Facebook post that pointed out we do not need Halloween this year. We have been wearing masks and eating candy for 9 months!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, Islanders!  

Having recovered from yesterday’s festivities, I find myself embroiled in the eternal struggle...

*To bag, or not to bag?   *

It’s a good question. I have recently become obsessed with a bag for no other reason than *I want it.*

Fortunately, the object of my desire is out of stock and may or may not be reissued. 

Which actually is a good thing. My response to this particular bag is purely visceral. And being waitlisted affords me the opportunity to carefully consider a possible purchase.  

Yes, I like (love) the look of the bag. 

But then I have to ask myself, will it work for me or would I have to *find a way to make it work for me?  *

And that, dear friends, is the problem. As much I may love the bag, it just won’t work for me. I would have to baby it, wear it on only the rarest occasion, and would still find the straps annoying. 

Ultimately, it wouldn’t be worth the hassle. But somewhere out there is a bag that will catch my eye, fit my lifestyle, and that I will happily add to my collection. 

All I have to do is find it....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Having recovered from yesterday’s festivities, I find myself embroiled in the eternal struggle...
> 
> *To bag, or not to bag?   *
> 
> It’s a good question. I have recently become obsessed with a bag for no other reason than *I want it.*
> 
> Fortunately, the object of my desire is out of stock and may or may not be reissued.
> 
> Which actually is a good thing. My response to this particular bag is purely visceral. And being waitlisted affords me the opportunity to carefully consider a possible purchase.
> 
> Yes, I like (love) the look of the bag.
> 
> But then I have to ask myself, will it work for me or would I have to *find a way to make it work for me?  *
> 
> And that, dear friends, is the problem. As much I may love the bag, it just won’t work for me. I would have to baby it, wear it on only the rarest occasion, and would still find the straps annoying.
> 
> Ultimately, it wouldn’t be worth the hassle. But somewhere out there is a bag that will catch my eye, fit my lifestyle, and that I will happily add to my collection.
> 
> All I have to do is find it....


You’ll find it or maybe the bag will find you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Having recovered from yesterday’s festivities, I find myself embroiled in the eternal struggle...
> 
> *To bag, or not to bag?   *
> 
> It’s a good question. I have recently become obsessed with a bag for no other reason than *I want it.*
> 
> Fortunately, the object of my desire is out of stock and may or may not be reissued.
> 
> Which actually is a good thing. My response to this particular bag is purely visceral. And being waitlisted affords me the opportunity to carefully consider a possible purchase.
> 
> Yes, I like (love) the look of the bag.
> 
> But then I have to ask myself, will it work for me or would I have to *find a way to make it work for me?  *
> 
> And that, dear friends, is the problem. As much I may love the bag, it just won’t work for me. I would have to baby it, wear it on only the rarest occasion, and would still find the straps annoying.
> 
> Ultimately, it wouldn’t be worth the hassle. But somewhere out there is a bag that will catch my eye, fit my lifestyle, and that I will happily add to my collection.
> 
> All I have to do is find it....


Naturally we need to know what bag you are lusting after. 
To admire it with you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Our huge 2 days virtual meeting is over. Hooray!!!
M Theia kept me company at the foreign office.


Now - as the foreign office is at the city where I have been working for a few years - I am meeting a few people of the old happy hour troop. As we are probably getting locked down from tomorrow on it is our last chance for a meetup.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Our huge 2 days virtual meeting is over. Hooray!!!
> M Theia kept me company at the foreign office.
> View attachment 4890317
> 
> Now - as the foreign office is at the city where I have been working for a few years - I am meeting a few people of the old happy hour troop. As we are probably getting locked down from tomorrow on it is our last chance for a meetup.



Have a great time with your friends, Ludmilla.  

Meanwhile,  I’ll admire your wonderful Miss Theia from afar.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You’ll find it or maybe the bag will find you!



It always does, Tomsmom. It always does...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Naturally we need to know what bag you are lusting after.
> To admire it with you.



Here it is, Ludmilla...

Patricia Nash Equestrian Bust Lundy




Full disclosure...as much as I love the look of this bag, I can’t overlook the reviews I’ve read about some of the quality issues. Which is only to be expected when a bag is exclusively produced for a shopping network. There’s a “rush job” vibe to it that I can’t dismiss as much as I may try.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Here it is, Ludmilla...
> 
> Patricia Nash Equestrian Bust Lundy
> 
> View attachment 4890346
> 
> 
> Full disclosure...as much as I love the look of this bag, I can’t overlook the reviews I’ve read about some of the quality issues. Which is only to be expected when a bag is exclusively produced for a shopping network. There’s a “rush job” vibe to it that I can’t dismiss as much as I may try.


Hubbie and I saw this at Dillards last week on vacation. 
It’s not as pretty as the pictures make it look. 
I kind of like it tho.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie and I saw this at Dillards last week on vacation.
> It’s not as pretty as the pictures make it look.
> I kind of like it tho.



Good to know, Murphy.  While I like many of her designs, not every Patricia Nash is my style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Wonderful Wednesday everyone!   

With the recent resurgence of COVID-19 cases, it seems more than likely that most traditional upcoming holiday plans will have to be severely curtailed.  

But I think we all suspected as much. The important thing is to have a plan. And to somehow find the upside to it all.  

My advice, while thinking of others, don’t forget about yourself. 

Find that perfect gift for yourself that you know no one would think about getting for you, and go for it. 
Wrap it as you would for others with shiny paper and a glittering bow. 

Do not open until the appointed day. 

And after you open it, you can honestly say “It’s just what I wanted” and actually mean it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful Wednesday everyone!
> 
> With the recent resurgence of COVID-19 cases, it seems more than likely that most traditional upcoming holiday plans will have to be severely curtailed.
> 
> But I think we all suspected as much. The important thing is to have a plan. And to somehow find the upside to it all.
> 
> My advice, while thinking of others, don’t forget about yourself.
> 
> Find that perfect gift for yourself that you know no one would think about getting for you, and go for it.
> Wrap it as you would for others with shiny paper and a glittering bow.
> 
> Do not open until the appointed day.
> 
> And after you open it, you can honestly say “It’s just what I wanted” and actually mean it!


I love that and I do just that. When I find that perfect gift for myself (lol) I will wrap it and open it on the big day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love that and I do just that. When I find that perfect gift for myself (lol) I will wrap it and open it on the big day.



Excellent! Way to get into the holiday spirit, Tomsmom! 

*

*


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful Wednesday everyone!
> 
> With the recent resurgence of COVID-19 cases, it seems more than likely that most traditional upcoming holiday plans will have to be severely curtailed.
> 
> But I think we all suspected as much. The important thing is to have a plan. And to somehow find the upside to it all.
> 
> My advice, while thinking of others, don’t forget about yourself.
> 
> Find that perfect gift for yourself that you know no one would think about getting for you, and go for it.
> Wrap it as you would for others with shiny paper and a glittering bow.
> 
> Do not open until the appointed day.
> 
> And after you open it, you can honestly say “It’s just what I wanted” and actually mean it!


Xlnt advice Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Xlnt advice Fim!



Glad you approve, Murphy. So often we’re so busy thinking of gifts for others that we don’t consider putting ourselves on our gift list.

But we should. If I’ve learned one thing in life it’s that if you don’t value yourself no one else will.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Murphy. So often we’re so busy thinking of gifts for others that we don’t consider putting ourselves on our gift list.
> 
> But we should. If I’ve learned one thing in life it’s that if you don’t value yourself no one else will.


Also true! 
what a lovely party you planned at the Mackeral! 
mom not sure theFat Swans will ever recover.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, my fellow Islanders! 

Last month I signed up for a streaming video service. Primarily for the opportunity to have access to programming from countries other than my own.  

And it’s been wonderful. I’ve watched crime dramas from Australia to Iceland, a wonderfully funky Sherlock Holmes series from Russia, and any number of compelling series from Britain and the EU. 

Yet, when it comes to my bags, I freely admit that I’m loathe to venture out of my comfort zone. 

In fairness, accessibility is a major consideration. As is price range. But one of these days I just might dip my proverbial toe in secondary uncharted seas. 

In all probability, I’ll undoubtedly end up not taking the plunge. But it sure will be fun looking!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, everyone! 

In anticipation of Halloween, I have been visited by a scary thought.  

There are really no bags that I want that I don’t already have. 

I know, we’ve heard it all before.  

But yesterday, while happily perusing different bags from different designers, it occurred to me each time. Have that, had that, and don’t really need it.   

It was then I realized that I have been cursed with that most terrifying of curses...  

*The curse of the well rounded collection.  *

So there it is. I have a bag for every occasion, every need, and every mood.There isn’t one bag in my collection I would think about donating or give as a gift.

And, as much as I would like to feel sorry for myself, the fact remains that I have, at the present time, more than forty bags in my collection. 

Of course, there is always the chance that somewhere out there is a bag that will prove to be the antidote to this terrible curse. 

Because, if there’s one thing I’ve learned in my long and varied life, it’s that when it comes to beautiful bags, *resistance is futile.   *


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, everyone!
> 
> In anticipation of Halloween, I have been visited by a scary thought.
> 
> There are really no bags that I want that I don’t already have.
> 
> I know, we’ve heard it all before.
> 
> But yesterday, while happily perusing different bags from different designers, it occurred to me each time. Have that, had that, and don’t really need it.
> 
> It was then I realized that I have been cursed with that most terrifying of curses...
> 
> *The curse of the well rounded collection.  *
> 
> So there it is. I have a bag for every occasion, every need, and every mood.There isn’t one bag in my collection I would think about donating or give as a gift.
> 
> And, as much as I would like to feel sorry for myself, the fact remains that I have, at the present time, more than forty bags in my collection.
> 
> Of course, there is always the chance that somewhere out there is a bag that will prove to be the antidote to this terrible curse.
> 
> Because, if there’s one thing I’ve learned in my long and varied life, it’s that when it comes to beautiful bags, *resistance is futile.   *


Don‘t worry, Fim. I have been more than a few times at this point and every time I was able to shake that curse off and find yet another bag that I needed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful Wednesday everyone!
> 
> With the recent resurgence of COVID-19 cases, it seems more than likely that most traditional upcoming holiday plans will have to be severely curtailed.
> 
> But I think we all suspected as much. The important thing is to have a plan. And to somehow find the upside to it all.
> 
> My advice, while thinking of others, don’t forget about yourself.
> 
> Find that perfect gift for yourself that you know no one would think about getting for you, and go for it.
> Wrap it as you would for others with shiny paper and a glittering bow.
> 
> Do not open until the appointed day.
> 
> And after you open it, you can honestly say “It’s just what I wanted” and actually mean it!


Admittedly, the thing I really wish for is that there is any kind of holidays. And I fear I cannot buy myself that gift.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Don‘t worry, Fim. I have been more than a few times at this point and every time I was able to shake that curse off and find yet another bag that I needed.



I’ll keep that in mind, Ludmilla.  

But for now, I’m going to enjoy the bags I have while admiring all the other beautiful bags seen here on our Island.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, the thing I really wish for is that there is any kind of holidays. And I fear I cannot buy myself that gift.



I do understand, Ludmilla. The holidays are more than just presents. It’s the people. Holiday crowds and the happy bustle. Christmas concerts and street venders. Outdoor markets and the most unlikely folks wearing Santa hats. Friends amassed at bars and restaurants. The anticipation of family gatherings.

So many moments and memories we more than likely won’t have this year.

But there is one thing we all can do. As nearly impossible as it may sound, it is incumbent upon us to spread holiday cheer.

Lift a glass, share a kind word, and wish strangers a Merry Christmas. 

Delight in twinkling lights, hang tinsel, and wrap your hands around a warm cup as you look out your window on a snowy night.

You’ll find that it’s not so hard to find the holiday spirit if it’s within you to find.


----------



## Tomsmom

Huge hugs my friend Ludmilla. The holidays are sometimes hard to get through.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I’m taking a nursing class final this morning!  Wish me good thoughts please!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Halloween  

Island style....*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  I’m taking a nursing class final this morning!  Wish me good thoughts please!



Always, Tomsmom!


----------



## IntheOcean

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Halloween
> 
> Island style....*
> 
> View attachment 4894008


That's an awesome Jack-o'-Lantern!  Happy Halloween!


----------



## Fimpagebag

IntheOcean said:


> That's an awesome Jack-o'-Lantern!  Happy Halloween!



Glad you like it, IntheOcean. Happy Halloween!


----------



## Fimpagebag

In keeping with Halloween, I had an appointment at our local DMV this morning....


----------



## Tomsmom

Sooooo the final didn’t happen, it’s a proctored test meaning I have to be on camera with someone watching me. Gotta love online courses. Well the proctor couldn’t figure something out with my computer and I rescheduled for later this afternoon.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo the final didn’t happen, it’s a proctored test meaning I have to be on camera with someone watching me. Gotta love online courses. Well the proctor couldn’t figure something out with my computer and I rescheduled for later this afternoon.


Good luck!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo the final didn’t happen, it’s a proctored test meaning I have to be on camera with someone watching me. Gotta love online courses. Well the proctor couldn’t figure something out with my computer and I rescheduled for later this afternoon.



If I chose to be kind, I’d say that zombies had gotten to your proctor and eaten his/her brain.  

But incompetence is probably more likely. Better luck this afternoon.


----------



## Tomsmom

I passed!!!!!!  Omg I’m so so happy!!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> I passed!!!!!!  Omg I’m so so happy!!


That’s so amazing!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I passed!!!!!!  Omg I’m so so happy!!



Way to go, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It’s a soggy Sunday where I am on our Island.   

Wind, rain, gray skies, and not a silver lining in sight. 

But I’m going to try and find one regardless.  

More than a few of our fellow Islanders are struggling to navigate through dire straits. All we can do is offer our encouragement and support as a beacon to help guide them through turbulent seas.   

This Island is, and always will be, a safe harbor for all who come to our shores. All of us here are with you, and together we will endure.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Every once in a while we have to call upon our bags (as well as ourselves) to rise to the occasion. To step out of our comfort zone and take on a challenge head on.

So it was since my previous post. Taking our dogs out for their morning walk, I wore my Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Crossbody bag.




To continue..

I particularly like this bag when I’m out with the dogs because it’s hands free while accommodating my phone, a few dog biscuits, etc.    

But this morning it was called into service for a far different task. Fred, our youngest, has a propensity for rolling in any of the most loathsome gag worthy stuff he can find. 

Like many an adolescent male from my high school days, Fred’s choice of cologne is...unfortunate. On our walk this morning we came upon a steaming pile of his favorite, fox excretement. 

Desperate measures called for, I grabbed Fred and using my bag’s crossbody strap as a leash, attached one end of the strap to his collar and prevented him from perpetrating an outrage. 

As you might guess, he still hasn’t quite forgiven me....


----------



## Murphy47

IntheOcean said:


> That's an awesome Jack-o'-Lantern!  Happy Halloween!


Perfect choise


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Every once in a while we have to call upon our bags (as well as ourselves) to rise to the occasion. To step out of our comfort zone and take on a challenge head on.
> 
> So it was since my previous post. Taking our dogs out for their morning walk, I wore my Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Crossbody bag.
> 
> View attachment 4894968
> 
> 
> To continue..
> 
> I particularly like this bag when I’m out with the dogs because it’s hands free while accommodating my phone, a few dog biscuits, etc.
> 
> But this morning it was called into service for a far different task. Fred, our youngest, has a propensity for rolling in any of the most loathsome gag worthy stuff he can find.
> 
> Like many an adolescent male from my high school days, Fred’s choice of cologne is...unfortunate. On our walk this morning we came upon a steaming pile of his favorite, fox excretement.
> 
> Desperate measures called for, I grabbed Fred and using my bag’s crossbody strap as a leash, attached one end of the strap to his collar and prevented him from perpetrating an outrage.
> 
> As you might guess, he still hasn’t quite forgiven me....
> 
> View attachment 4895001


This is a great story, Fim. Laughed out loud. 
much appreciated these days!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I do understand, Ludmilla. The holidays are more than just presents. It’s the people. Holiday crowds and the happy bustle. Christmas concerts and street venders. Outdoor markets and the most unlikely folks wearing Santa hats. Friends amassed at bars and restaurants. The anticipation of family gatherings.
> 
> So many moments and memories we more than likely won’t have this year.
> 
> But there is one thing we all can do. As nearly impossible as it may sound, it is incumbent upon us to spread holiday cheer.
> 
> Lift a glass, share a kind word, and wish strangers a Merry Christmas.
> 
> Delight in twinkling lights, hang tinsel, and wrap your hands around a warm cup as you look out your window on a snowy night.
> 
> You’ll find that it’s not so hard to find the holiday spirit if it’s within you to find.





Tomsmom said:


> Huge hugs my friend Ludmilla. The holidays are sometimes hard to get through.


Thank you! I feel that we won‘t be allowed to see anyone during the holidays and will be separated from family and friends.


Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Halloween
> 
> Island style....*
> 
> View attachment 4894008


Ha! I like island style.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I passed!!!!!!  Omg I’m so so happy!!


Yay!!!!!!! I am so happy for you, too. Big hugs and I will empty a glass of red wine on you this evening.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a soggy Sunday where I am on our Island.
> 
> Wind, rain, gray skies, and not a silver lining in sight.
> 
> But I’m going to try and find one regardless.
> 
> More than a few of our fellow Islanders are struggling to navigate through dire straits. All we can do is offer our encouragement and support as a beacon to help guide them through turbulent seas.
> 
> This Island is, and always will be, a safe harbor for all who come to our shores. All of us here are with you, and together we will endure.





Fimpagebag said:


> Every once in a while we have to call upon our bags (as well as ourselves) to rise to the occasion. To step out of our comfort zone and take on a challenge head on.
> 
> So it was since my previous post. Taking our dogs out for their morning walk, I wore my Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Crossbody bag.
> 
> View attachment 4894968
> 
> 
> To continue..
> 
> I particularly like this bag when I’m out with the dogs because it’s hands free while accommodating my phone, a few dog biscuits, etc.
> 
> But this morning it was called into service for a far different task. Fred, our youngest, has a propensity for rolling in any of the most loathsome gag worthy stuff he can find.
> 
> Like many an adolescent male from my high school days, Fred’s choice of cologne is...unfortunate. On our walk this morning we came upon a steaming pile of his favorite, fox excretement.
> 
> Desperate measures called for, I grabbed Fred and using my bag’s crossbody strap as a leash, attached one end of the strap to his collar and prevented him from perpetrating an outrage.
> 
> As you might guess, he still hasn’t quite forgiven me....
> 
> View attachment 4895001


You always manage to lift my spirits. Thank you so much, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Every once in a while we have to call upon our bags (as well as ourselves) to rise to the occasion. To step out of our comfort zone and take on a challenge head on.
> 
> So it was since my previous post. Taking our dogs out for their morning walk, I wore my Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Crossbody bag.
> 
> View attachment 4894968
> 
> 
> To continue..
> 
> I particularly like this bag when I’m out with the dogs because it’s hands free while accommodating my phone, a few dog biscuits, etc.
> 
> But this morning it was called into service for a far different task. Fred, our youngest, has a propensity for rolling in any of the most loathsome gag worthy stuff he can find.
> 
> Like many an adolescent male from my high school days, Fred’s choice of cologne is...unfortunate. On our walk this morning we came upon a steaming pile of his favorite, fox excretement.
> 
> Desperate measures called for, I grabbed Fred and using my bag’s crossbody strap as a leash, attached one end of the strap to his collar and prevented him from perpetrating an outrage.
> 
> As you might guess, he still hasn’t quite forgiven me....
> 
> View attachment 4895001



your dog is adorable even though he doesn’t look in the least remorseful.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yay!!!!!!! I am so happy for you, too. Big hugs and I will empty a glass of red wine on you this evening.


Thank you!!  I celebrated last night with vodka and OJ.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Monday morning, Islanders.   

Once again, it’s time to take on the week to come. My advice...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!!  I celebrated last night with vodka and OJ.


Ha! Sounds like a nice celebration!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders.
> 
> Once again, it’s time to take on the week to come. My advice...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895670


Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Monday morning, Islanders.
> 
> Once again, it’s time to take on the week to come. My advice...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4895670


Hehe. As we are back in partial lockdown again no one has left the gate open.
Thankfully tomorrow is office day and I will be out and about with flapping ears. 

On a bag related note. Some of you might remember that Mulberry’s Alexa is/was my first designer bag love. I never managed to get it in the large size. Now they have brought it back - in an updated version.
Tbh I fear the update does not mean upgrade (only the price is very much upgraded). The tophandle looks totally meh and I fear the leather does not compete with former days.
Nevertheless I am soooo excited. And I really want to see that bag irl.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. As we are back in partial lockdown again no one has left the gate open.
> Thankfully tomorrow is office day and I will be out and about with flapping ears.
> 
> On a bag related note. Some of you might remember that Mulberry’s Alexa is/was my first designer bag love. I never managed to get it in the large size. Now they have brought it back - in an updated version.
> Tbh I fear the update does not mean upgrade (only the price is very much upgraded). The tophandle looks totally meh and I fear the leather does not compete with former days.
> Nevertheless I am soooo excited. And I really want to see that bag irl.



I think you’re wise to want to see the updated version in person, Ludmilla.

I feel the same way about Brahmin bags. I love the quality and construction of their older bags. But I haven’t been impressed with their bags I’ve seen lately. Their prices have gone up, and their color palette remains masterful. But the quality isn’t what I have come to expect from the brand.

Ultimately, brand recognition just isn’t enough for me to buy a bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. As we are back in partial lockdown again no one has left the gate open.
> Thankfully tomorrow is office day and I will be out and about with flapping ears.
> 
> On a bag related note. Some of you might remember that Mulberry’s Alexa is/was my first designer bag love. I never managed to get it in the large size. Now they have brought it back - in an updated version.
> Tbh I fear the update does not mean upgrade (only the price is very much upgraded). The tophandle looks totally meh and I fear the leather does not compete with former days.
> Nevertheless I am soooo excited. And I really want to see that bag irl.


Yes go check it out, you have to !  You might find you prefer the previous version.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think you’re wise to want to see the updated version in person, Ludmilla.
> 
> I feel the same way about Brahmin bags. I love the quality and construction of their older bags. But I haven’t been impressed with their bags I’ve seen lately. Their prices have gone up, and their color palette remains masterful. But the quality isn’t what I have come to expect from the brand.
> 
> *Ultimately, brand recognition just isn’t enough for me to buy a bag.*


For me neither. I fell in love with the Alexa without  even knowing about Mulberry or that there are designer bags. I saw the Marc Jacobs Natasha petal for the metal bag on the underground and tried to find that bag on the internet. Google came up with Lexy when I entered „brown handbag gold birds“. 
Tbh I am not impressed with Mulb since a few years now. I do not like their leathers anymore.
It is really a shame that so many brands go somewhat downhill.


Tomsmom said:


> Yes go check it out, you have to !  You might find you prefer the previous version.


I am pretty sure that I will like the older version better. Nevertheless I am super excited - and we need stuff to be excited about these days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> *..... and we need stuff to be excited about these days. *



I couldn’t agree more, Ludmilla.* *

With so much of what was once our ordinary daily routine now compromised by restrictions, it’s hard not to succumb to grim endurance. 

That’s when our love of bags comes to the rescue. 

Looking at all the wonderful bags out there is like sitting on Santa’s lap and telling him what we would really really like for Christmas.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday all!
It is day at the office for me today - and I took one of my Marcies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> It is day at the office for me today - and I took one of my Marcies.
> View attachment 4896513



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!  

It’s always lovely seeing one of your Marcies. 

Such an iconic bag without being ostentatious. It’s subtle wealth of detail perfectly underscores your Marcie’s timeless style. Every time I see her, I am smitten.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s always lovely seeing one of your Marcies.
> 
> Such an iconic bag without being ostentatious. It’s subtle wealth of detail perfectly underscores your Marcie’s timeless style. Every time I see her, I am smitten.


Thank you for this lovely comment.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> It is day at the office for me today - and I took one of my Marcies.
> View attachment 4896513


Always a good choice!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> It is day at the office for me today - and I took one of my Marcies.
> View attachment 4896513


Good morning!!  Love the Marcie especially the brown.

Today I have an all day webex for work, bleh!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Always a good choice!


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Love the Marcie especially the brown.
> 
> Today I have an all day webex for work, bleh!


Thank you and I feel you. Thanks to Covid webex is my new best friend ... bleh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

This one’s for you, Ludmilla and Tomsmom....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, Islanders!  

An early Christmas present arrived yesterday afternoon. For me from me.   

I guess it pays to liquor up Santa’s helpers to have gifts arrive early.


----------



## Fimpagebag

In anticipation of a highly contentious election to come, I purchased this bag to rise above the fray.

Now, with the election results yet to be determined, the time is right to remind those fiercely partisan folks around me that...

*Every dog has its day*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> In anticipation of a highly contentious election to come, I purchased this bag to rise above the fray.
> 
> Now, with the election results yet to be determined, the time is right to remind those fiercely partisan folks around me that...
> 
> *Every dog has its day*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897543


Oh I love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> In anticipation of a highly contentious election to come, I purchased this bag to rise above the fray.
> 
> Now, with the election results yet to be determined, the time is right to remind those fiercely partisan folks around me that...
> 
> *Every dog has its day*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897543


I love that bag! So pretty. A very good friend has this one in large.
Hehe - your „what is behind covid“ meme made me laugh. 

Hope tension of the day fades soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Grocery shopping with yet another Marcie.
Happy about the chance to get out of the house.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I love it!!



Glad you like it, Tomsmom.  

My DH and I went out for breakfast this morning and the atmosphere in the restaurant was convivial. Everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves and my bag elicited more than a chuckle or two.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I love that bag! So pretty. A very good friend has this one in large.
> Hehe - your „what is behind covid“ meme made me laugh.
> 
> Hope tension of the day fades soon!





Ludmilla said:


> Grocery shopping with yet another Marcie.
> Happy about the chance to get out of the house.
> View attachment 4897644




Thank you, Ludmilla. But to be honest, I’ve lived through enough contentious elections to not let the passions of others rule my own. Those I reserve for bags like your beautiful Marcies.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. But to be honest, I’ve lived through enough contentious elections to not let the passions of others rule my own. Those I reserve for bags like your beautiful Marcies.


You are very wise! Staying away from social media and all other media outlets also help a lot. 

Thank you as always for your kind words! My Marcies are probably my favorite bags.


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> In anticipation of a highly contentious election to come, I purchased this bag to rise above the fray.
> 
> Now, with the election results yet to be determined, the time is right to remind those fiercely partisan folks around me that...
> 
> *Every dog has its day*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897543


Love this one!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, Islanders!  

Throughout the years I’ve donated, gifted, and occasionally sold bags that I rarely wore. 

And, in all honesty, I have no regrets.   

Yet, whenever I see bags like them for sale online, it’s like seeing an ex boyfriend from years past who didn’t have the decency of crawling into a dark corner and withering away after we broke up.  

Be that as it may, if I’ve learned anything when it comes to bags, revisiting happy memories is one thing. But failed relationships are another thing entirely. The same problems exist, and trying to work around them only ends in frustration and the same inevitable result.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Islanders!
> 
> Throughout the years I’ve donated, gifted, and occasionally sold bags that I rarely wore.
> 
> And, in all honesty, I have no regrets.
> 
> Yet, whenever I see bags like them for sale online, it’s like seeing an ex boyfriend from years past who didn’t have the decency of crawling into a dark corner and withering away after we broke up.
> 
> Be that as it may, if I’ve learned anything when it comes to bags, revisiting happy memories is one thing. But failed relationships are another thing entirely. The same problems exist, and trying to work around them only ends in frustration and the same inevitable result.



My bags that do not work are stashed away in some dark corners of my wardrobe. So, I am at least not tempted to buy them again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My bags that do not work are stashed away in some dark corners of my wardrobe. So, I am at least not tempted to buy them again.



Wise plan, Ludmilla. 

I trust any ex boyfriends haven’t  shared the same fate?


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!!  I’m debating getting an older Dooney from poshmark, the zebra leather tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!!  I’m debating getting an older Dooney from poshmark, the zebra leather tote.



I think I know the one you’re considering, Tomsmom.  

It’s a nice size, not too big and not too small. It’s a great look.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wise plan, Ludmilla.
> 
> I trust any ex boyfriends haven’t  shared the same fate?


Haha. No. Those are all safely out of the house.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I think I know the one you’re considering, Tomsmom.
> 
> It’s a nice size, not too big and not too small. It’s a great look.


I did it!  The seller lowered the price and I couldn’t say no


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I did it!  The seller lowered the price and I couldn’t say no



You rock, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, Islanders!  

While I ascribe to the Golden Rule, (treating others as I would treat myself) that whole “lead me not into temptation” doesn’t really work for me.    

No one has to lead me to temptation. I know the way all too well.  




I currently have two bids on two bags I absolutely don’t need. And there’s more than a good chance that I will win both.  

So the only challenge ahead of me is how to feign innocence when they arrive....


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I did it!  The seller lowered the price and I couldn’t say no


Congrats! We need to see pics as soon as you get it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> While I ascribe to the Golden Rule, (treating others as I would treat myself) that whole “lead me not into temptation” doesn’t really work for me.
> 
> No one has to lead me to temptation. I know the way all too well.
> 
> View attachment 4899008
> 
> 
> I currently have two bids on two bags I absolutely don’t need. And there’s more than a good chance that I will win both.
> 
> So the only challenge ahead of me is how to feign innocence when they arrive....
> 
> View attachment 4899009


Already pretty innocent that face looks.  No more training needed. 

I am very tempted by ebay at the moment, too. What bags are you biding on?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Already pretty innocent that face looks.  No more training needed.
> 
> I am very tempted by ebay at the moment, too. What bags are you biding on?



A Chloe Bay bag and a Valentina Drawstring bucket bag.  

Both are out of my usual bag comfort zone. But as the saying goes, “when everything is going to hell, grab a window seat and enjoy the ride.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> A Chloe Bay bag and a Valentina Drawstring bucket bag.
> 
> Both are out of my usual bag comfort zone. But as the saying goes, “when everything is going to hell, grab a window seat and enjoy the ride.”
> 
> View attachment 4899026


Enjoy!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A Chloe Bay bag and a Valentina Drawstring bucket bag.
> 
> Both are out of my usual bag comfort zone. But as the saying goes, “when everything is going to hell, grab a window seat and enjoy the ride.”
> 
> View attachment 4899026


I had to google the Chloe Bay. Love it. I hope you get it. They style is totally you and the quality of Chloe is just lovely. 

The ride to hell in such a colourful bus would be quite fun. Esp. if you are coming along.


----------



## Fimpagebag

There’s a famous saying “in for a penny, in for a pound.”  

I already have two bids ongoing for two different bags. But then, what should appear in my email but a seller on eBay offering me a discount on a bag I have stalked for the past two weeks.  

So, what to do? It was a limited offer, due to expire within a few hours. And I hadn’t been the only one stalking the bag. The other watchers had also received the offer of the same discount. 

But, as I already have a seat on the bus....  

Why not have a Gerard Darel 24 hr to keep me company ?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I had to google the Chloe Bay. Love it. I hope you get it. They style is totally you and the quality of Chloe is just lovely.
> 
> The ride to hell in such a colourful bus would be quite fun. Esp. if you are coming along.



Thank you, Ludmilla. I most definitely will be there once you read my latest post!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> There’s a famous saying “in for a penny, in for a pound.”
> 
> I already have two bids ongoing for two different bags. But then, what should appear in my email but a seller on eBay offering me a discount on a bag I have stalked for the past two weeks.
> 
> So, what to do? It was a limited offer, due to expire within a few hours. And I hadn’t been the only one stalking the bag. The other watchers had also received the offer of the same discount.
> 
> But, as I already have a seat on the bus....
> 
> Why not have a Gerard Darel 24 hr to keep me company ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899160


You’re awesome Fim!!  Enjoy knowing you scored while waiting on the other 2!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You’re awesome Fim!!  Enjoy knowing you scored while waiting on the other 2!



It is part of the fun isn’t it, Tomsmom?  

With you as an example of the savviest of shoppers, if I’m successful, all three bags will end up costing me around $220.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There’s a famous saying “in for a penny, in for a pound.”
> 
> I already have two bids ongoing for two different bags. But then, what should appear in my email but a seller on eBay offering me a discount on a bag I have stalked for the past two weeks.
> 
> So, what to do? It was a limited offer, due to expire within a few hours. And I hadn’t been the only one stalking the bag. The other watchers had also received the offer of the same discount.
> 
> But, as I already have a seat on the bus....
> 
> Why not have a Gerard Darel 24 hr to keep me company ?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4899160


Lucky you!!
We are going to be bag cousins. If you ever get tired of you 24h send it my way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. I most definitely will be there once you read my latest post!


Glad you will be there. I will join you with my 24h.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It is part of the fun isn’t it, Tomsmom?
> 
> With you as an example of the savviest of shoppers, if I’m successful, all three bags will end up costing me around $220.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Glad you will be there. I will join you with my 24h.



I have you and your 24hr to thank for me stalking the Darel, Ludmilla.  

Whenever I saw yours I thought, “well, maybe someday....”

Such a great bag with a great vibe. So when the opportunity arose I simply couldn’t resist.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> It is part of the fun isn’t it, Tomsmom?
> 
> With you as an example of the savviest of shoppers, if I’m successful, all three bags will end up costing me around $220.


Wow!!!  That is beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Wow!!!  That is beautiful!



Glad you approve, Tomsmom. 

All three bags are preowned. And they are by no means pristine.  

But what some might consider flaws, I embrace as patina. 

Adding to that is the fact that I am somewhat of a dab hand when it comes to reconditioning preowned bags.  

Which makes my purchases all that much more enjoyable for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have you and your 24hr to thank for me stalking the Darel, Ludmilla.
> 
> Whenever I saw yours I thought, “well, maybe someday....”
> 
> Such a great bag with a great vibe. So when the opportunity arose I simply couldn’t resist.


Glad I was able to enable you. I hope you will like your Darel bag as much as I like mine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Tomsmom.
> 
> All three bags are preowned. And they are by no means pristine.
> 
> But what some might consider flaws, I embrace as patina.
> 
> Adding to that is the fact that I am somewhat of a dab hand when it comes to reconditioning preowned bags.
> 
> Which makes my purchases all that much more enjoyable for me.


Sometimes it is nice to get a bag that is not pristine anymore - as you are not responsible for the first scratch.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes it is nice to get a bag that is not pristine anymore - as you are not responsible for the first scratch.



Very good point, Ludmilla.  

In fact, I would be deeply suspicious of any pristine designer bags being offered at the prices I routinely pay.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I’malso bidding on bags on eBay! I should not be, 2 arrived this week (Dior new lock and lotuff working tote), so I should not be so ready to buy a rockstud tote In espresso, a small rigid navy rockstud with double handles in a nice crossbody size ....as well as a ferragamo Sofia in the deepest purple it looks like an eggplant, .....and a givenchy antigona in oxblood.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I’malso bidding on bags on eBay! I should not be, 2 arrived this week (Dior new lock and lotuff working tote), so I should not be so ready to buy a rockstud tote In espresso, a small rigid navy rockstud with double handles in a nice crossbody size ....as well as a ferragamo Sofia in the deepest purple it looks like an eggplant, .....and a givenchy antigona in oxblood.



Wow, SouthernPurseGal, I am in awe!  

Good for you. 

You know what you want and what you can afford, so why not indulge?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

yeah I sold off or am selling off 6 Chanels so there’s a bit of PayPal to spend even after I go get fat grafted from my tummy to my butt next week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!   

Some of you may wonder what might have fueled my recent bag binge?  

The answer is actually quite simple.  

Cows.




For a few days the cattle currently on the Home Farm were unable to access one of their happier pastures. And for the first couple of days they stood forlornly at the wire sadly staring at the pasture denied to them.   

However, after a couple of days they adjusted. They still had their large original pasture, access to the barn and the pond, and were actually quite content. 

They no longer pined for their greener pasture.  

In fact they rarely went near the wire barring them from it. But then came the day when they could finally have access.   

Which they stubbornly refused to take advantage of. 

But then, after several days, the weather changed from cold wet and rainy to sunshine, light breeze and temperatures in the sixties. 

And the greener pasture beckoned. After due consideration (cows are after all ruminants) they overcame their trepidation and once more had access to their adjoining pasture.  

It was then I realized that I’d been as much a cow as them. Yes, as circumstances dictated, I have been perfectly content with the bags I have. 

But other pastures beckoned. And I took a lesson from the cows. Don’t let the grass grow under your feet. Graze freely and “chew on it later!”


----------



## Tomsmom

You’re so wise Fim!

Happy Saturday! I’m currently sitting in my car outside urgent care. I was exposed to Covid and I’m awaiting to be tested.

Priorities though!  I’ve changed bags to the Frye!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You’re so wise Fim!
> 
> Happy Saturday! I’m currently sitting in my car outside urgent care. I was exposed to Covid and I’m awaiting to be tested.
> 
> Priorities though!  I’ve changed bags to the Frye!
> View attachment 4900010



Here’s hoping you test negative, Tomsmom. 

Love that you chose your Frye for moral support.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Here’s hoping you test negative, Tomsmom.
> 
> Love that you chose your Frye for moral support.


So far negative .  Have to test again on Monday.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So far negative .  Have to test again on Monday.



While it’s great that you tested negative, having to be tested again on Monday is guaranteed to be lurking in the back of your mind the rest of the weekend. 

So much for the new normal. 

Our fellow Islanders in Europe are in lockdown. Here in the US, the virus is once again rearing its ugly head just as flu season is upon us. 

But despair is worse than any virus. Even one as lethal as COVID-19.

In this fight we have to keep getting up off the mat round after round until the fight is won. 

It’s how many of us here have always lived our lives. For every setback there’s a comeback. We cannot surrender to the moment. 

So find that one crumb of comfort in your life and (if you can) share it with others. 

And that is precisely what I plan to keep doing here on our Island. I have enough idiosyncrasie, flaws, and foibles to hopefully keep despair from taking up residence here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Islanders!  

If I do say so myself (and I do) I’m a pretty good cook. But if I’ve learned one thing about the kitchen...

*Failure is always an option....*




Especially when I least expect it.  

Anyone can screw up a new recipe the first time. That’s only to be expected.   

But when it’s one of my tried and true recipes, I suspect that there are diabolical forces at work...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  The weather is so nice here not “fall like” at all, warmer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Some of you may wonder what might have fueled my recent bag binge?
> 
> The answer is actually quite simple.
> 
> Cows.
> 
> View attachment 4899897
> 
> 
> For a few days the cattle currently on the Home Farm were unable to access one of their happier pastures. And for the first couple of days they stood forlornly at the wire sadly staring at the pasture denied to them.
> 
> However, after a couple of days they adjusted. They still had their large original pasture, access to the barn and the pond, and were actually quite content.
> 
> They no longer pined for their greener pasture.
> 
> In fact they rarely went near the wire barring them from it. But then came the day when they could finally have access.
> 
> Which they stubbornly refused to take advantage of.
> 
> But then, after several days, the weather changed from cold wet and rainy to sunshine, light breeze and temperatures in the sixties.
> 
> And the greener pasture beckoned. After due consideration (cows are after all ruminants) they overcame their trepidation and once more had access to their adjoining pasture.
> 
> It was then I realized that I’d been as much a cow as them. Yes, as circumstances dictated, I have been perfectly content with the bags I have.
> 
> But other pastures beckoned. And I took a lesson from the cows. Don’t let the grass grow under your feet. Graze freely and “chew on it later!”
> 
> View attachment 4899914





Tomsmom said:


> I agree with Tomsmom - you are wise, Fim!
> You’re so wise Fim!
> 
> Happy Saturday! I’m currently sitting in my car outside urgent care. I was exposed to Covid and I’m awaiting to be tested.
> 
> Priorities though!  I’ve changed bags to the Frye!
> View attachment 4900010


Ha! I like your priorities (and your bag). 
Hope your result is negative!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So far negative .  Have to test again on Monday.


I am glad that you are negative! 
Might I ask which kind of test you are using in the US? Is this some kind of PCR test? (I am asking, because you got your result this fast.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Islanders!
> 
> If I do say so myself (and I do) I’m a pretty good cook. But if I’ve learned one thing about the kitchen...
> 
> *Failure is always an option....*
> 
> View attachment 4900739
> 
> 
> Especially when I least expect it.
> 
> Anyone can screw up a new recipe the first time. That’s only to be expected.
> 
> But when it’s one of my tried and true recipes, I suspect that there are diabolical forces at work...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4900740


Sometimes stuff like this happen ... normally as soon as you have guests.


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.
> View attachment 4900776



Beyond adorable!  

Another great bag, Ludmilla! Love the color. And the size really brings the “lucky horseshoe” detail to the fore.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes stuff like this happen ... normally as soon as you have guests.



You’re right, Ludmilla. Fortunately, my guests usually bring their dogs so I can disguise my disasters as canine cuisine...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Mini waiting to go out on a sunny Sunday walk.
> View attachment 4900776


Oh my gosh that color is so so great!!

I don’t know what kind of test it’s a rapid one that takes 5-8 minutes


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Beyond adorable!
> 
> Another great bag, Ludmilla! Love the color. And the size really brings the “lucky horseshoe” detail to the fore.


Thank you, Fim.
(And your canine cusine looks lovely!  Your doggy guests are really lucky!)


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my gosh that color is so so great!!
> 
> I don’t know what kind of test it’s a rapid one that takes 5-8 minutes


Thanks for your bag love and the test reply. Guess it is no PCR test if it is this fast!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for your bag love and the test reply. Guess it is no PCR test if it is this fast!


I just learned about PCR in my bio chem class!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I just learned about PCR in my bio chem class!


Hehe. I was always very fond of bio chem at school and studied a while pharmacy. Unfortunately I never completed those studies, but I am still very interested in stuff like that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I was always very fond of bio chem at school and studied a while pharmacy. Unfortunately I never completed those studies, but I am still very interested in stuff like that.



It is fascinating, Ludmilla. My college degree is in clinical medicine and I had to study biochemistry, immunology, microbiology, etc. 

But my minor was in Art History. I loved all the courses and actually thought about changing my major. Though I was tempted, I decided to persevere with clinical laboratory medicine.   

Later I came to regret my decision.  

My first job out of college was in the lab of our local hospital. Patient confidentially was paramount. 

Especially as I was the tech who performed the tests for sexually communicable diseases.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> It is fascinating, Ludmilla. My college degree is in clinical medicine and I had to study biochemistry, immunology, microbiology, etc.
> 
> But my minor was in Art History. I loved all the courses and actually thought about changing my major. Though I was tempted, I decided to persevere with clinical laboratory medicine.
> 
> Later I came to regret my decision.
> 
> My first job out of college was in the lab of our local hospital. Patient confidentially was paramount.
> 
> Especially as I was the tech who performed the tests for sexually communicable diseases.


Ahhhh all the secrets!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, everyone!  

My recent bag binge is down to today. I have one bid outstanding and (fingers crossed) there’s a good chance I’ll win. Meanwhile, the other two bags I purchased have been shipped.  

Here’s to the joy of anticipation...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> 
> My recent bag binge is down to today. I have one bid outstanding and (fingers crossed) there’s a good chance I’ll win. Meanwhile, the other two bags I purchased have been shipped.
> 
> Here’s to the joy of anticipation...
> 
> View attachment 4901379


Whooohoooo!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, everyone!
> 
> My recent bag binge is down to today. I have one bid outstanding and (fingers crossed) there’s a good chance I’ll win. Meanwhile, the other two bags I purchased have been shipped.
> 
> Here’s to the joy of anticipation...
> 
> View attachment 4901379


Yay! I am so looking forward to your pics!


----------



## Ludmilla

And while Fim is waiting for her new bags I am sending a live pic from the underground.


Office day today and last week with old boss. I counted. He is boss #10.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> And while Fim is waiting for her new bags I am sending a live pic from the underground.
> View attachment 4901449
> 
> Office day today and last week with old boss. I counted. He is boss #10.


Gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> And while Fim is waiting for her new bags I am sending a live pic from the underground.
> View attachment 4901449
> 
> Office day today and last week with old boss. I counted. He is boss #10.



I’m amazed you’re able to keep track of all your bosses,Ludmilla. 

Particularly love seeing your great bag, Ludmilla.  My Gerard Darel is scheduled to arrive today!


----------



## Tomsmom

So my 2nd Covid test is negative and I asked them to do antibody testing for the heck of it. I was relieved to be negative then the doctor. says,  well... usually it’s 7-10 days after exposure be tested to be sure.   Good times


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So my 2nd Covid test is negative and I asked them to do antibody testing for the heck of it. I was relieved to be negative then the doctor. says,  well... usually it’s 7-10 days after exposure be tested to be sure.   Good times



Maddening is more like it, Tomsmom.  

Everything seems to take forever lately. And now you have to be tested a third time?


----------



## Fimpagebag

OMG! My Gerard Darel is even more gorgeous than I’d hoped!   

I’ll post a mod pic tomorrow after my appointment at the hairdresser’s. Until then.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lost my bid on the Valentina. 

But the Chloe has been shipped! Can’t wait!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> OMG! My Gerard Darel is even more gorgeous than I’d hoped!
> 
> I’ll post a mod pic tomorrow after my appointment at the hairdresser’s. Until then.....
> 
> View attachment 4901566


Oh it is sooooo nice!!  
Can’t wait to see the next!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Lost my bid on the Valentina.
> 
> But the Chloe has been shipped! Can’t wait!


Can’t wait with you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Maddening is more like it, Tomsmom.
> 
> Everything seems to take forever lately. And now you have to be tested a third time?


Yes it is maddening! I don’t mind the testing it’s really the point of 2 doctors saying 2 different things. I mean get it together man!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Yes it is maddening! I don’t mind the testing it’s really the point of 2 doctors saying 2 different things. I mean get it together man!



I couldn’t agree more, Tomsmom. 

It’s almost impossible to get a straight answer about COVID these days. Medical opinions vary from one “expert” to another. 

Facts we can deal with. Suppositions and mixed messaging is another thing altogether.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m amazed you’re able to keep track of all your bosses,Ludmilla.
> 
> Particularly love seeing your great bag, Ludmilla.  My Gerard Darel is scheduled to arrive today!


To be honest I had to use my fingers to count my bosses.  I guess I am cursed. We will see how long I will keep my next boss. So far, we do mot know who is going to be the next. We only know that the actual one is leaving on Monday.


Tomsmom said:


> So my 2nd Covid test is negative and I asked them to do antibody testing for the heck of it. I was relieved to be negative then the doctor. says,  well... usually it’s 7-10 days after exposure be tested to be sure.   Good times


Super happy that your test is negative!
The wife of a coworker was tested positive yesterday. He will be tested today.
Good time to be sure. 


Fimpagebag said:


> OMG! My Gerard Darel is even more gorgeous than I’d hoped!
> 
> I’ll post a mod pic tomorrow after my appointment at the hairdresser’s. Until then.....
> 
> View attachment 4901566


Awww. This bag is so beautiful! I am very happy that I enabled you. Hope you love your Darel bag as much as I love mine. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Lost my bid on the Valentina.
> 
> But the Chloe has been shipped! Can’t wait!


So excited about your Chloe!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes it is maddening! I don’t mind the testing it’s really the point of 2 doctors saying 2 different things. I mean get it together man!





Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn’t agree more, Tomsmom.
> 
> It’s almost impossible to get a straight answer about COVID these days. Medical opinions vary from one “expert” to another.
> 
> Facts we can deal with. Suppositions and mixed messaging is another thing altogether.


True. I just rely on my own common sense.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> True. I just rely on my own common sense.



I agree, Ludmilla. Common sense is our best defense during the daily uncertainty of this pandemic.  

Then there is the uncommon sense of going on my recent bag binge.  

Ably aided and abetted by a certain someone’s lovely bags, I have added a new criteria whenever I look at bags online.   

What would Ludmilla do?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, my fellow Islanders.  

I have a hair appointment later this morning. After that there will be grocery shopping and dropping by the auto repair shop to where our truck is currently undergoing its yearly inspection.  

But today these errands will be anything but ordinary. 

Instead, emboldened by “the power of the purse” my Gerard Darel will transform our rural Western New York town to the streets of Paris.  

I shall saunter to the salon, browse the aisles of the épicerie, then visit the réparation automobile.  

Afterwards I’ll return home where my DH will realize that he hasn’t seen this particular bag before. 

C’est la vie!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> In anticipation of a highly contentious election to come, I purchased this bag to rise above the fray.
> 
> Now, with the election results yet to be determined, the time is right to remind those fiercely partisan folks around me that...
> 
> *Every dog has its day*
> 
> 
> View attachment 4897543


Absolutely gorgeous, Fim


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have added a new criteria whenever I look at bags online.
> 
> What would Ludmilla do?


  I am NOT sure if this is a wise move whatsoever.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Fim


Hello Mariapia!  It is lovely to see you. Hope all is well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, my fellow Islanders.
> 
> I have a hair appointment later this morning. After that there will be grocery shopping and dropping by the auto repair shop to where our truck is currently undergoing its yearly inspection.
> 
> But today these errands will be anything but ordinary.
> 
> Instead, emboldened by “the power of the purse” my Gerard Darel will transform our rural Western New York town to the streets of Paris.
> 
> I shall saunter to the salon, browse the aisles of the épicerie, then visit the réparation automobile.
> 
> Afterwards I’ll return home where my DH will realize that he hasn’t seen this particular bag before.
> 
> C’est la vie!


Hehe. I will think of you when I go to the bureau on Thursday with my Darel bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> OMG! My Gerard Darel is even more gorgeous than I’d hoped!
> 
> I’ll post a mod pic tomorrow after my appointment at the hairdresser’s. Until then.....
> 
> View attachment 4901566





Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I will think of you when I go to the bureau on Thursday with my Darel bag.



Fim and Ludmilla you are both Darel ladies, now.
Your 24 are gorgeous.
I might take out my Gérard Darel Brigitte bag tomorrow...
I am tired of carrying my LePliages...which have been my companions for weeks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fim and Ludmilla you are both Darel ladies, now.
> Your 24 are gorgeous.
> I might take out my Gérard Darel Brigitte bag tomorrow...
> I am tired of carrying my LePliages...which have been my companions for weeks.


Yes! Take your Darel bag out. I‘d love to see it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Fim



Mariapia! It’s so good to have you back! 

I missed you so much that I resorted to looking up an older thread about Gerard Darel bags just to reread your posts. 

And, as you can see, I totally agree.  

*Vive la France!  *


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia! It’s so good to have you back!
> 
> I missed you so much that I resorted to looking up an older thread about Gerard Darel bags just to reread your posts.
> 
> And, as you can see, I totally agree.
> 
> *Vive la France!  *
> 
> View attachment 4902361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902397


You look awesome as always!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> You look awesome as always!



What a nice compliment, Murphy. 

But you should’ve seen me before I went to the hairdresser...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mariapia! It’s so good to have you back!
> 
> I missed you so much that I resorted to looking up an older thread about Gerard Darel bags just to reread your posts.
> 
> And, as you can see, I totally agree.
> 
> *Vive la France!  *
> 
> View attachment 4902361
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902397


Great pic, great bag and great lady!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! Take your Darel bag out. I‘d love to see it.


Here is Brigitte!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here is Brigitte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902886



Love your Brigitte’s subtle sophistication, Mariapia. 

Its tooling has such a deft touch while at the same time maintaining a wealth of detail with the floral motif. 

What a great bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> What a nice compliment, Murphy.
> 
> But you should’ve seen me before I went to the hairdresser...
> 
> View attachment 4902612


Fim you are way too modest. I’m sure you looked as glam before as after!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Here is Brigitte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4902886


Beautiful bag!!  Love the details!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, my fellow Islanders! 

It’s Veterans’ Day here in the US. And, as always on this day, my thoughts are of my late father. He was only seventeen in 1939 when he left home to follow his older brother into the army.

They were in different divisions but later in the war they were both captured and ended up in the same POW camp first in North Africa and then later in Italy.

Where they both escaped with several other of their comrades. Later they were all recaptured in the mountains and sent to a POW camp in Germany.

Where they spent the next three years until the war ended.

But my most enduring memory is that my father never once spoke disparagingly of those men who fought and died “on the other side.”

As he often said, “they were soldiers fighting for their homes and their families.”

So on this day, let us all remember all those soldiers without recrimination, but only honor.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Veterans Day to my US friends.

Fim what a wonderful legacy your father left. He sound like he was a gentleman.

My Dh’s best friend served in Iraq he doesn’t talk about it and that’s ok, how could we possibly understand what soldiers go through unless you were or are there.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Veterans Day to my US friends.
> 
> Fim what a wonderful legacy your father left. He sound like he was a gentleman.
> 
> My Dh’s best friend served in Iraq he doesn’t talk about it and that’s ok, how could we possibly understand what soldiers go through unless you were or are there.



Very true, Tomsmom.

But an important lesson can be learned from their sacrifice.

No matter what the circumstances, never be anyone but who you are.

Not unlike a scene in ”The Great Escape” while they were POWs in Germany my father and uncle cobbled together a still and brewed poteen.

Unlike the movie, however, in return for turning a blind eye to their activities, their guards also got to share in their illicit brew.

Is it any wonder my father opened a bar after the war?


----------



## ShinyW

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, my fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s Veterans’ Day here in the US. And, as always on this day, my thoughts are of my late father. He was only seventeen in 1939 when he left home to follow his older brother into the army.
> 
> They were in different divisions but later in the war they were both captured and ended up in the same POW camp first in North Africa and then later in Italy.
> 
> Where they both escaped with several other of their comrades. Later they were all recaptured in the mountains and sent to a POW camp in Germany.
> 
> Where they spent the next three years until the war ended.
> 
> But my most enduring memory is that my father never once spoke disparagingly of those men who fought and died “on the other side.”
> 
> As he often said, “they were soldiers fighting for their homes and their families.”
> 
> So on this day, let us all remember all those soldiers without recrimination, but only honor.


The Fields of Flanders. 
The Red Poppies still grow there. 
They represent the blood of the combatants 
and are a big symbol for Rememberance Day here in Oz. 
11 November.


----------



## Fimpagebag

ShinyW said:


> The Fields of Flanders.
> The Red Poppies still grow there.
> They represent the blood of the combatants
> and are a big symbol for Rememberance Day here in Oz.
> 11 November.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903674


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, Islanders! 

With the latest COVID-19 restrictions to be implemented statewide tomorrow, my DH and I are going to get a jump start on our Christmas shopping today. 

And we’ll probably drop by one of our favorite pizza parlors for lunch.

The one thing we will not do is rage against fate. COVID-19 is a virus. And a virus doesn’t care who it impacts.  

All we can do is endure. But that doesn’t mean that I intend on surrendering to despair. 

After all, I am my father’s daughter...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Tomsmom.
> 
> But an important lesson can be learned from their sacrifice.
> 
> No matter what the circumstances, never be anyone but who you are.
> 
> Not unlike a scene in ”The Great Escape” while they were POWs in Germany my father and uncle cobbled together a still and brewed poteen.
> 
> Unlike the movie, however, in return for turning a blind eye to their activities, their guards also got to share in their illicit brew.
> 
> Is it any wonder my father opened a bar after the war?


Do you happen to know where they were located in Germany? 
Not very surprisingly we do not have a day like veteran's day here.
(Hehe, we do like a nice drink here, so no wonder the guards turned a blind eye.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Islanders!
> 
> With the latest COVID-19 restrictions to be implemented statewide tomorrow, my DH and I are going to get a jump start on our Christmas shopping today.
> 
> And we’ll probably drop by one of our favorite pizza parlors for lunch.
> 
> The one thing we will not do is rage against fate. COVID-19 is a virus. And a virus doesn’t care who it impacts.
> 
> All we can do is endure. But that doesn’t mean that I intend on surrendering to despair.
> 
> After all, I am my father’s daughter...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903714


We are in some kind of a lockdown here, but the number of cases does not really react to this and is as high as ever. Sigh. I hope you and DH have a nice day today.
I like you and your Darel bag together!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> We are in some kind of a lockdown here, but the number of cases does not really react to this and is as high as ever. Sigh. I hope you and DH have a nice day today.
> I like you and your Darel bag together!


Oh my friend I’m sorry about the lockdown.
Our cases are climbing as well but it’s higher in some areas than others. I’m in the “low” section.
Today Dh and I celebrate 25 yrs marriage!  We were trying to plan a getaway but Covid squashed most plans. Next week we are getting away local so that is still nice


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my friend I’m sorry about the lockdown.
> Our cases are climbing as well but it’s higher in some areas than others. I’m in the “low” section.
> Today Dh and I celebrate 25 yrs marriage!  We were trying to plan a getaway but Covid squashed most plans. Next week we are getting away local so that is still nice


A very happy anniversary to you, my friend. 25 years is a real accomplishment. I hope you will have a nice local getaway next week.  Try to celebrate as much as you can today, though!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Do you happen to know where they were located in Germany?
> Not very surprisingly we do not have a day like veteran's day here.
> (Hehe, we do like a nice drink here, so no wonder the guards turned a blind eye.)



Sorry, Ludmilla. I don’t know the location where they were in Germany.

But I do know that a few of my father’s friends (who served in Germany after the war) returned home with German brides.

And their stories were of what everyday German people suffered during and after the war.

History may be written large, but these individuals’ stories gave us all an appreciation for the German people.

And those who arrived here found a home. They got jobs, raised families, and were integrated seamlessly in our community while their traditions were added to our own.

To no one’s surprise, Oktoberfest was a big hit!

Prost!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my friend I’m sorry about the lockdown.
> Our cases are climbing as well but it’s higher in some areas than others. I’m in the “low” section.
> Today Dh and I celebrate 25 yrs marriage!  We were trying to plan a getaway but Covid squashed most plans. Next week we are getting away local so that is still nice




Happy 25th, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my friend I’m sorry about the lockdown.
> Our cases are climbing as well but it’s higher in some areas than others. I’m in the “low” section.
> Today Dh and I celebrate 25 yrs marriage!  We were trying to plan a getaway but Covid squashed most plans. Next week we are getting away local so that is still nice


Happy Anniversary, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, my fellow Islanders!  

While I doubt that I’ll ever have grandchildren, I do have two “grand-dogs.”   

And Grandma went shopping for their Christmas presents yesterday. 

Like any indulgent grandparent I may have gone a bit overboard. 

And it’s just as well that the vender offers free shipping. Because (COVID aside) I think it best if I’m not present when my DD and her husband open their dogs’ present.  

Knowing how our dogs respond to certain treats, I chose three of their favorites to send to my grand-dogs.  

Pig ears, lung puffs, and freeze dried duck feet. 

In my defense, they’re all wrapped with a festive bow. 

After all, the secret to successful gift giving isn’t to give them what you would want, but to give them what you know they’ll love.


----------



## Fimpagebag

And since I’m in the holiday spirit....


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!



Happy Friday, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry, Ludmilla. I don’t know the location where they were in Germany.
> 
> But I do know that a few of my father’s friends (who served in Germany after the war) returned home with German brides.
> 
> And their stories were of what everyday German people suffered during and after the war.
> 
> History may be written large, but these individuals’ stories gave us all an appreciation for the German people.
> 
> And those who arrived here found a home. They got jobs, raised families, and were integrated seamlessly in our community while their traditions were added to our own.
> 
> To no one’s surprise, Oktoberfest was a big hit!
> 
> Prost!
> 
> View attachment 4903922


Thank you for writing such a positive and forgiving story! 
Hehe. I can totally understand why Oktoberfest was a big hit. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, my fellow Islanders!
> 
> While I doubt that I’ll ever have grandchildren, I do have two “grand-dogs.”
> 
> And Grandma went shopping for their Christmas presents yesterday.
> 
> Like any indulgent grandparent I may have gone a bit overboard.
> 
> And it’s just as well that the vender offers free shipping. Because (COVID aside) I think it best if I’m not present when my DD and her husband open their dogs’ present.
> 
> Knowing how our dogs respond to certain treats, I chose three of their favorites to send to my grand-dogs.
> 
> Pig ears, lung puffs, and freeze dried duck feet.
> 
> In my defense, they’re all wrapped with a festive bow.
> 
> After all, the secret to successful gift giving isn’t to give them what you would want, but to give them what you know they’ll love.


My brothers dog is totally after some stuff my mother has for him in store.  It is always fun to watch, because you can see how my brother wants to say something against it, but he knows that this would be no good. At all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone. Today was the last day of my boss. We do not know who will be the next.

And I had a blast from the past. Some of you might remember this really mean boss that I experienced a few years ago. Well, the assistant who took the position after me called today. He started to bully her now.  I think it is so sad that no one is stopping this guy. Everyone knows that he is crazy and that he is a bully, but everyone is watching.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Today was the last day of my boss. We do not know who will be the next.
> 
> And I had a blast from the past. Some of you might remember this really mean boss that I experienced a few years ago. Well, the assistant who took the position after me called today. He started to bully her now.  I think it is so sad that no one is stopping this guy. Everyone knows that he is crazy and that he is a bully, but everyone is watching.



I’d had a boss like that in the past, Ludmilla. 

A total jerk, but no one in administration would hear a word against him.  

But I wasn’t willing to put up with his garbage. 

My campaign was simple but effective. 

Whenever he was within earshot I would regale my fellow co workers with stories about how my family tended to be a  vengful lot when it came to paying back insults. 

All it took was having a few of my more reprehensible relatives pick me up after work (the ones driving pickup trucks with shotgun racks in the back window).

Once I’d climbed into the truck,  I’d point out my boss and my more questionable cousins would give  him a long hard look. Not surprisingly, Boss Nasty got the  message.  

He was never what you would call nice after that. But he was careful not to be the egregious ass he’d been to me in the past.


----------



## Fimpagebag

On a happier note, my Chloe Bay bag arrived today!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> On a happier note, my Chloe Bay bag arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 4904642


What a blue beauty!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> What a blue beauty!!



Thank you, SouthernPurseGal.   

As you can see she has some wear, but I think it adds to her character.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> On a happier note, my Chloe Bay bag arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 4904642


That blue is stunning!!  Love the bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> That blue is stunning!!  Love the bag!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I couldn’t be happier. The leather is so lush and responding beautifully to conditioning.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

If you’ll forgive the unpardonable pun, it’s back to  “ba(g)sics.”  

Simply put, when it comes to my bags, why is enough never enough?  

Is it compulsion or compensation? Or is it what I think it is..... 

Adventure. 

When I see a bag that proves irresistible, I hoist the Jolly Roger and set sail for treasure.  

Any qualms are clapped in irons and my more prudent self is set to swabbing the decks.  

It’s a pirate’s life for me...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!!  Heading to the thrift today!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!!  Heading to the thrift today!



Aye, matey!  Full sail ahead!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> If you’ll forgive the unpardonable pun, it’s back to  “ba(g)sics.”
> 
> Simply put, when it comes to my bags, why is enough never enough?
> 
> Is it compulsion or compensation? Or is it what I think it is.....
> 
> Adventure.
> 
> When I see a bag that proves irresistible, I hoist the Jolly Roger and set sail for treasure.
> 
> Any qualms are clapped in irons and my more prudent self is set to swabbing the decks.
> 
> It’s a pirate’s life for me...
> 
> View attachment 4905179


Adventure, definitely adventure!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Adventure, definitely adventure!



Anchors away, Southernbelle!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Sunday morning, Islanders!  

I do understand how hard it is these days to find any positives in our daily lives. But I have to try.  

And (as superficial as it may sound) I take great comfort in my bags. 

Each one is infused with memories. Some recall special events. 

Others were unexpected finds. 

Still others are the direct result of our fellow Islanders sharing their pics and perspectives with the rest of us. 

And (if the latest offer from a seller tells me anything) it’s that the prospect of a new bag, like hope, is always on the horizon.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My bags make me really happy too


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My bags make me really happy too



Good for you, SouthernPurseGal! 

And given my activities this morning, I too agree that my bags make me happy(er)...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, my fellow Islanders!
> 
> While I doubt that I’ll ever have grandchildren, I do have two “grand-dogs.”
> 
> And Grandma went shopping for their Christmas presents yesterday.
> 
> Like any indulgent grandparent I may have gone a bit overboard.
> 
> And it’s just as well that the vender offers free shipping. Because (COVID aside) I think it best if I’m not present when my DD and her husband open their dogs’ present.
> 
> Knowing how our dogs respond to certain treats, I chose three of their favorites to send to my grand-dogs.
> 
> Pig ears, lung puffs, and freeze dried duck feet.
> 
> In my defense, they’re all wrapped with a festive bow.
> 
> After all, the secret to successful gift giving isn’t to give them what you would want, but to give them what you know they’ll love.



Grand dogs deserve the best, Fim!  


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone. Today was the last day of my boss. We do not know who will be the next.
> 
> And I had a blast from the past. Some of you might remember this really mean boss that I experienced a few years ago. Well, the assistant who took the position after me called today. He started to bully her now.  I think it is so sad that no one is stopping this guy. Everyone knows that he is crazy and that he is a bully, but everyone is watching.



People never change, Ludmilla.
And when it comes to bosses, their  hierarchy prefers to ignore it.
I call it cowardice. 


Fimpagebag said:


> I’d had a boss like that in the past, Ludmilla.
> 
> A total jerk, but no one in administration would hear a word against him.
> 
> But I wasn’t willing to put up with his garbage.
> 
> My campaign was simple but effective.
> 
> Whenever he was within earshot I would regale my fellow co workers with stories about how my family tended to be a  vengful lot when it came to paying back insults.
> 
> All it took was having a few of my more reprehensible relatives pick me up after work (the ones driving pickup trucks with shotgun racks in the back window).
> 
> Once I’d climbed into the truck,  I’d point out my boss and my more questionable cousins would give  him a long hard look. Not surprisingly, Boss Nasty got the  message.
> 
> He was never what you would call nice after that. But he was careful not to be the egregious ass he’d been to me in the past.



I like the story Fim though finding someone with shotgun racks in the window wouldn't be easy ...
On a happier note, my Chloe Bay bag arrived today! 

View attachment 4904642

[/QUOTE]
Wow! What a gem, Fim.
Chloé leather is always wonderful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> ..... Chloé leather is always wonderful!


Good morning, Mariapia.  

You are right, as always. Not only about Chloe, but about Gerard Darel as well.  

The sumptuousness of their leather has no equal amongst the contemporary designer bags in my collection.  

It’s not that I don’t love all my bags. I truly do.  

But, just as there’s always those one or two favorites in a box of chocolates, I know which two bags I’ll be reaching for first.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Miss 14 is not a nice morning person...I’ll just leave it at that.

I’m itching to change bags, thinking of the Dentelle speedy, but not sure.
I’ve also been selling, some are on the “I just don’t know...side “.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Miss 14 is not a nice morning person...I’ll just leave it at that.
> 
> I’m itching to change bags, thinking of the Dentelle speedy, but not sure.
> I’ve also been selling, some are on the “I just don’t know...side “.



Good morning, Tomsmom. 

I well remember what my daughter was like at Miss 14’s age.  

As for your bag fatigue, I get it. Some days are just...meh.   

The same holds true for bags. When it comes to curating my collection I have two criteria. 

Flirtation or Love affair? And time always tell which is which.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’d had a boss like that in the past, Ludmilla.
> 
> A total jerk, but no one in administration would hear a word against him.
> 
> But I wasn’t willing to put up with his garbage.
> 
> My campaign was simple but effective.
> 
> Whenever he was within earshot I would regale my fellow co workers with stories about how my family tended to be a  vengful lot when it came to paying back insults.
> 
> All it took was having a few of my more reprehensible relatives pick me up after work (the ones driving pickup trucks with shotgun racks in the back window).
> 
> Once I’d climbed into the truck,  I’d point out my boss and my more questionable cousins would give  him a long hard look. Not surprisingly, Boss Nasty got the  message.
> 
> He was never what you would call nice after that. But he was careful not to be the egregious ass he’d been to me in the past.


 Sounds like you have some interesting cousins! You are really the best, Fim. 


Fimpagebag said:


> On a happier note, my Chloe Bay bag arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 4904642


BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love your Chloe!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Grand dogs deserve the best, Fim!
> 
> 
> People never change, Ludmilla.
> And when it comes to bosses, their  hierarchy prefers to ignore it.
> I call it cowardice.
> 
> 
> I like the story Fim though finding someone with shotgun racks in the window wouldn't be easy ...
> On a happier note, my Chloe Bay bag arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 4904642


Wow! What a gem, Fim.
Chloé leather is always wonderful!
[/QUOTE]
Yes. It is cowardice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you have some interesting cousins! You are really the best, Fim.
> 
> BEAUTIFUL!!!! I love your Chloe!



Thank you so much, Ludmilla.  

Chloe wasn’t even on my radar until I saw your gorgeous Marcies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you have some interesting cousins.....



“Interesting” is one way to put it, Ludmilla. 

My more disreputable cousins never pretended to be anything but what they were.  





But I have to admit, those “bad boys” were a blast.


----------



## queenowl

SouthernPurseGal said:


> My bags make me really happy too


Even just "window" (aka internet) shopping for bags makes me happy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you so much, Ludmilla.
> 
> Chloe wasn’t even on my radar until I saw your gorgeous Marcies.


I only have Marcies, but I love them a lot. If you ever want to get rid of your Darel and Chloe bag - please send  them my way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> “Interesting” is one way to put it, Ludmilla.
> 
> My more disreputable cousins never pretended to be anything but what they were.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906775
> 
> 
> But I have to admit, those “bad boys” were a blast.


Sometimes it is good to have some bad cousins around.  I could use some of them now and then!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes it is good to have some bad cousins around.  I could use some of them now and then!



They did come in handy at times, Ludmilla. 

But they were also somewhat problematic during my formative years. I remember when I was about ten years old riding along with one of my bad boy cousins in his rusted out Thunderbird convertible.

We stopped by a filling station, got gas for his car, and then went inside. He bought a quart of beer for himself, a bottle of grape pop for me, and then we went back outside.

Naturally he had to take a long swig of his beer. He saw me looking at him and smiled.

”Sorry, little coz,“ he said. “You’re too young to be drinkin‘ beer.”

As he handed me a cigarette.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> They did come in handy at times, Ludmilla.
> 
> But they were also somewhat problematic during my formative years. I remember when I was about ten years old riding along with one of my bad boy cousins in his rusted out Thunderbird convertible.
> 
> We stopped by a filling station, got gas for his car, and then went inside. He bought a quart of beer for himself, a bottle of grape pop for me, and then went back in his car.
> 
> Naturally he had to take a long swig of his beer. He saw me looking at him and smiled.
> 
> ”Sorry, little coz,“ he said. “You’re too young to be drinkin‘ beer.”
> 
> While handing me a cigarette.....


Oh my goodness Fim!  What a time you must have had!


----------



## Fimpagebag

queenowl said:


> Even just "window" (aka internet) shopping for bags makes me happy.



I feel the same, Queenowl.  

My problem is that I’m always breaking those windows!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness Fim!  What a time you must have had!



Indeed I did, Tomsmom. 

I was a scrawny plain little girl with glasses and bangs. But I was anything but timid.   

My bad boy cousins took me woodchuck hunting and taught me some truly regrettable lyrics so I could sing along with them as we rammed the roads.   

They also taught me how to stand up for myself and fight dirty should the need arise. 

As you might guess, it was quite the education.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, everyone!  

If I were to describe my role on this thread, it’s to serve as a cautionary tale. 

Yet another bag that I clearly don’t need, but couldn’t resist, will soon find a place in my burgeoning bag closet.  

And though I should, I feel not one pang of guilt.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!
> 
> If I were to describe my role on this thread, it’s to serve as a cautionary tale.
> 
> Yet another bag that I clearly don’t need, but couldn’t resist, will soon find a place in my burgeoning bag closet.
> 
> And though I should, I feel not one pang of guilt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907642


I love that you feel not a pang if guilt, lol! Can’t wait to see the bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

After some unpleasant back and forth with a buyer on another forum concerning the authenticity of my Fendi thrift find, I decided to send off pics to an authentication service. They were very excited last night but needed 2 more pics that I sent off this morning. I can’t wait to see what they say!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fim I am with you. I bought an antigona from eBay and an indie purse yesterday and I don’t feel bad! Not even a single pang!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> After some unpleasant back and forth with a buyer on another forum concerning the authenticity of my Fendi thrift find, I decided to send off pics to an authentication service. They were very excited last night but needed 2 more pics that I sent off this morning. I can’t wait to see what they say!



While I’m a great believer in “buyer beware” that does not absolve the buyer of responsibility.

As a buyer, it’s my responsibility to research the brand I’m thinking about buying. All too often a buyer‘s knowledge is less than encyclopedic.

It’s not enough to recognize the brand’s current offerings. You have to research the brand’s history and past offerings. And, if that is not sufficient, there are excellent resources (TPF amongst them) to further allay any concerns.

It’s not that I’m absolving the seller of all responsibility. But honest mistakes do occur.

Whenever I’ve seen a bag that was purported to be something it was not, I’ve respectfully contacted the seller with my concerns.

And  I’ve found that the vast majority of reputable sellers like you, Tomsmom, do everything they can to authenticate the bag they’re selling.

That’s all any buyer can expect.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Fim I am with you. I bought an antigona from eBay and an indie purse yesterday and I don’t feel bad! Not even a single pang!



That’s the spirit, SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> While I’m a great believer in “buyer beware” that does not absolve the buyer of responsibility.
> 
> As a buyer, it’s my responsibility to research the brand I’m thinking about buying. All too often a buyer‘s knowledge is less than encyclopedic.
> 
> It’s not enough to recognize the brand’s current offerings. You have to research the brand’s history and past offerings. And, if that is not sufficient, there are excellent resources (TPF amongst them) to further allay any concerns.
> 
> It’s not that I’m absolving the seller of all responsibility. But honest mistakes do occur.
> 
> Whenever I’ve seen a bag that was purported to be something it was not, I’ve respectfully contacted the seller with my concerns.
> 
> And  I’ve found that the vast majority of reputable sellers like you, Tomsmom, do everything they can to authenticate the bag they’re selling.
> 
> That’s all any buyer can expect.


Thank you for your input and I agree, I will search out authenticity before I approach the seller. This person low balled an offer and then when I wouldn’t accept began questioning authenticity. Kind of shady, I guess the bag would have been authentic if I accepted the low ball offer?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for your input and I agree, I will search out authenticity before I approach the seller. This person low balled an offer and then when I wouldn’t accept began questioning authenticity. Kind of shady, I guess the bag would have been authentic if I accepted the low ball offer?



Sounds like a buyer you can do without, Tomsmom.   


I have absolutely no patience with those kind of shady tactics.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sitting at the hair salon something I don’t normally do in the middle of the day. My school is closed if I didn’t mention it before. So I’m out with my “new” animal print Dooney and Bourke .  The bag looks like it’s never been used!  Pic to come after I’m done


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sitting at the hair salon something I don’t normally do in the middle of the day. My school is closed if I didn’t mention it before. So I’m out with my “new” animal print Dooney and Bourke .  The bag looks like it’s never been used!  Pic to come after I’m done



Looking forward to seeing it, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> They did come in handy at times, Ludmilla.
> 
> But they were also somewhat problematic during my formative years. I remember when I was about ten years old riding along with one of my bad boy cousins in his rusted out Thunderbird convertible.
> 
> We stopped by a filling station, got gas for his car, and then went inside. He bought a quart of beer for himself, a bottle of grape pop for me, and then we went back outside.
> 
> Naturally he had to take a long swig of his beer. He saw me looking at him and smiled.
> 
> ”Sorry, little coz,“ he said. “You’re too young to be drinkin‘ beer.”
> 
> As he handed me a cigarette.....


 And then he drove away with you while drinking beer?! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Indeed I did, Tomsmom.
> 
> I was a scrawny plain little girl with glasses and bangs. But I was anything but timid.
> 
> My bad boy cousins took me woodchuck hunting and taught me some truly regrettable lyrics so I could sing along with them as we rammed the roads.
> 
> They also taught me how to stand up for myself and fight dirty should the need arise.
> 
> As you might guess, it was quite the education.


You were probably quite a gang, Fim.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, everyone!
> 
> If I were to describe my role on this thread, it’s to serve as a cautionary tale.
> 
> Yet another bag that I clearly don’t need, but couldn’t resist, will soon find a place in my burgeoning bag closet.
> 
> And though I should, I feel not one pang of guilt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4907642


What bag is on its way?


Tomsmom said:


> After some unpleasant back and forth with a buyer on another forum concerning the authenticity of my Fendi thrift find, I decided to send off pics to an authentication service. They were very excited last night but needed 2 more pics that I sent off this morning. I can’t wait to see what they say!


Ugh. I hope everything works out!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sitting at the hair salon something I don’t normally do in the middle of the day. My school is closed if I didn’t mention it before. So I’m out with my “new” animal print Dooney and Bourke .  The bag looks like it’s never been used!  Pic to come after I’m done


Pic, pic, pic!
And what are you doing with your hair? You always have such great styles!


----------



## Narnanz

cant wait to hear about your Fendi @Tomsmom  ...I saw a so fake fendi briefcase at my local Red Cross shop that wanted $40NZ for it....it was so obvious to be fake.
Whats your bag style...is it a baguette or spy...oh...exciting.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> cant wait to hear about your Fendi @Tomsmom  ...I saw a so fake fendi briefcase at my local Red Cross shop that wanted $40NZ for it....it was so obvious to be fake.
> Whats your bag style...is it a baguette or spy...oh...exciting.


I once found a vintage Fendi at a thrift store for $5.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What bag is on its way?



Another Gerard Darel 24hr, Ludmilla.  

In my defense, the brown was so gorgeous I couldn’t resist.  

Can’t wait for it to arrive!


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s my “new” Dooney and Bourke.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Here’s my “new” Dooney and Bourke.
> View attachment 4908011



I love it, Tomsmom! 

Love the brown and cream. So versatile. Such a  great addition to your phenomenal collection!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I love it, Tomsmom!
> 
> Love the brown and cream. So versatile. Such a  great addition to your phenomenal collection!


Thank you Fim!!


----------



## Tomsmom

And...I just heard back from the authenticate company, they deem the purse an authentic rare ostrich Fendi!  And will issue a COA shortly . Yayyyy!!!!

Here she is:


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Its lovely.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> And...I just heard back from the authenticate company, they deem the purse an authentic rare ostrich Fendi!  And will issue a COA shortly . Yayyyy!!!!
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4908026


It's beautiful. I don't know how anyone could doubt its authenticity. I would imagine fakes makers would stay away from expensive materials like ostrich.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> It's beautiful. I don't know how anyone could doubt its authenticity. I would imagine fakes makers would stay away from expensive materials like ostrich.


That’s what the Authenticators said!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> And...I just heard back from the authenticate company, they deem the purse an authentic rare ostrich Fendi!  And will issue a COA shortly . Yayyyy!!!!



Absolutely stunning, Tomsmom.  

And what a victory for you. 

Your integrity is without question and your vindication complete. 

Hopefully you’ll find a worthy buyer for your gorgeous Fendi.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely stunning, Tomsmom.
> 
> And what a victory for you.
> 
> Your integrity is without question and your vindication complete.
> 
> Hopefully you’ll find a worthy buyer for your gorgeous Fendi.


Thank you so much!!  I should thank the low baller because she ticked me off enough to have the bag authenticated. I’ve deleted the listing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you so much!!  I should thank the low baller because she ticked me off enough to have the bag authenticated. I’ve deleted the listing.



Good for you, Tomsmom!   

I’m glad you deleted the listing. Your Fendi is lovely.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, everyone!  

Given my recent bag buying frenzy, resolve is obviously not one of my strong points as of late. 

However, one crumb of comfort remains. 

The bag I’ve designated as a Christmas present (to me from me) currently resides undisturbed in my closet.  

Hopefully I’ll be able to resist temptation until Christmas morning.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, everyone!
> 
> Given my recent bag buying frenzy, resolve is obviously not one of my strong points as of late.
> 
> However, one crumb of comfort remains.
> 
> The bag I’ve designated as a Christmas present (to me from me) currently resides undisturbed in my closet.
> 
> Hopefully I’ll be able to resist temptation until Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4908488


You can do it!!  I’ve done the same and it just feels all the sweeter when you wait.


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Wednesday!  I have a zoom meeting run by my supervisor this morning, he’s delaying my thrifting time...  jeez!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It’s Wednesday!  I have a zoom meeting run by my supervisor this morning, he’s delaying my thrifting time...  jeez!



Isn’t that always the way, Tomsmom?  

*Their *time is valuable, but ours is not.  

On a happier note, you have to be one of the most phenomenal thrift store shoppers I’ve ever seen. 

You have a real knack for finding treasure among trash.  

Happy hunting!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Isn’t that always the way, Tomsmom?
> 
> *Their *time is valuable, but ours is not.
> 
> On a happier note, you have to be one of the most phenomenal thrift store shoppers I’ve ever seen.
> 
> You have a real knack for finding treasure among trash.
> 
> Happy hunting!


Awww Fim thank you!!  I come from a long line of thrift shoppers and yard sale’rs. When my son was younger we used to go to yard sales almost every weekend, it was our thing. He still loves to go and omg if I mention the Sal Val!  He’s special needs and calls it “the Army store”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Awww Fim thank you!!  I come from a long line of thrift shoppers and yard sale’rs. When my son was younger we used to go to yard sales almost every weekend, it was our thing. He still loves to go and omg if I mention the Sal Val!  He’s special needs and calls it “the Army store”



Awww, what a sweetie.


----------



## Amazona

After years of trials and errors, I have my perfect work/travel tote. Pristine Adrienne Vittadini, purchased second hand for a small price and I've been using it to death lately. I'm thinking I might retire my heavy leather Boss work tote since I got this - I'm not interested in carrying any other black tote anymore. At least for now. I already sold two bags since I got this one, the other bags sort of worked for me but not completely.
This bag itself is very light and can fit a ton of stuff, incl clothing for 2 days, laptop and all the junk that comes with it (incl. a Rollermouse and headset), handbag stuff, 500ml thermos bottle etc etc etc.


----------



## Tomsmom

Amazona said:


> After years of trials and errors, I have my perfect work/travel tote. Pristine Adrienne Vittadini, purchased second hand for a small price and I've been using it to death lately. I'm thinking I might retire my heavy leather Boss work tote since I got this - I'm not interested in carrying any other black tote anymore. At least for now. I already sold two bags since I got this one, the other bags sort of worked for me but not completely.
> This bag itself is very light and can fit a ton of stuff, incl clothing for 2 days, laptop and all the junk that comes with it (incl. a Rollermouse and headset), handbag stuff, 500ml thermos bottle etc etc etc.
> View attachment 4908604


Looks great!


----------



## Amazona

Tomsmom said:


> Looks great!


It's much prettier in real life - the canvas is a bit like denim but it has some shimmer in it. The magpie in me is in love!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Great choice, Amazonia!  

Adrienne Vittadini bags are all too often overlooked or vastly underrated. Which is a shame. For all the reasons you gave, Adrienne Vittadini bags provide excellent quality and value. 

Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Another Gerard Darel 24hr, Ludmilla.
> 
> In my defense, the brown was so gorgeous I couldn’t resist.
> 
> Can’t wait for it to arrive!
> 
> View attachment 4908004


You are definitely bitten by the Darel bug.  This bag has definitely a very pretty shade of brown. 


Tomsmom said:


> Here’s my “new” Dooney and Bourke.
> View attachment 4908011


Nice! You know that I like Dooney a lot!


Tomsmom said:


> And...I just heard back from the authenticate company, they deem the purse an authentic rare ostrich Fendi!  And will issue a COA shortly . Yayyyy!!!!
> 
> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 4908026


Yay!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Awww Fim thank you!!  I come from a long line of thrift shoppers and yard sale’rs. When my son was younger we used to go to yard sales almost every weekend, it was our thing. He still loves to go and omg if I mention the Sal Val!  He’s special needs and calls it “the Army store”


You definitely are the best thrifter I know. You finds are always amazing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are definitely bitten by the Darel bug.  This bag has definitely a very pretty shade of brown.



You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla. I have been bitten by the Darel bug.   

But I’ve been so impressed with my 24hr that I couldn’t pass up getting another. The seller is one I trust and the price was more than fair.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla. I have been bitten by the Darel bug.
> 
> But I’ve been so impressed with my 24hr that I couldn’t pass up getting another. The seller is one I trust and the price was more than fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, Fim, I called you a Darel lady when you bought your first 24...
> I knew you would buy another GD bag...
> Huge congrats on your finds!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla. I have been bitten by the Darel bug.
> 
> But I’ve been so impressed with my 24hr that I couldn’t pass up getting another. The seller is one I trust and the price was more than fair.


The 24hr bag is really lovely and I am also tempted to get more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Today is an office day again and I took See by Chloe Hana with me.


Thanks to the covid situation I have more than ever the feeling that I am neglecting my bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I’really can’


Ludmilla said:


> Today is an office day again and I took See by Chloe Hana with me.
> View attachment 4909400
> 
> Thanks to the covid situation I have more than ever the feeling that I am neglecting my bags.



I feel the same, Ludmilla.  

But it’s always a pleasure ”seeing” your See.


----------



## Fimpagebag

You know me all too well, Mariapia. 

I’m entirely enamored with my Darel 24hr.   

For as big a bag as it is, it’s neither heavy nor unwieldy. And the smooshy leather is TDF.  

But most of all, I love how my Darel makes me feel when I wear it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, my fellow Islanders!  

It’s a week before Thanksgiving and it’ll only be my DH and myself this Thanksgiving.

So....with no guests to please I‘ve decided to change things up this year.

But I’ll need your help. I’m inviting everyone on our Island to share some of their favorite dishes.

Whether it’s appetizers or entrees, salads or desserts, all ideas will be greatly appreciated.

It‘ll be my way of giving thanks to you all for bringing so much joy in my life.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me all too well, Mariapia.
> 
> I’m entirely enamored with my Darel 24hr.
> 
> For as big a bag as it is, it’s neither heavy nor unwieldy. And the smooshy leather is TDF.
> 
> But most of all, I love how my Darel makes me feel when I wear it.


I feel much the same about the Darel bag. It is quite roomy (aka big) but it does not feel this way and it is not heavy. 
Hmmmm. My sister asked me what I want for Christmas ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, my fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s a week before Thanksgiving and it’ll only be my DH and myself this Thanksgiving.
> 
> So....with no guests to please I‘ve decided to change things up this year.
> 
> But I’ll need your help. I’m inviting everyone on our Island to share some of their favorite dishes.
> 
> Whether it’s appetizers or entrees, salads or desserts, all ideas will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> It‘ll be my way of giving thanks to you all for bringing so much joy in my life.


What a lovely idea, Fim!
My favorite autumn dish is stuffed pumpkin with gorgonzola and bacon.
(All in all, as I like to eat - I do have more favorite dishes.  )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a lovely idea, Fim!
> My favorite autumn dish is stuffed pumpkin with gorgonzola and bacon.
> (All in all, as I like to eat - I do have more favorite dishes.  )




Sounds delicious, Ludmilla.  

I’m intrigued. Keep those suggestions coming!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I feel much the same about the Darel bag. It is quite roomy (aka big) but it does not feel this way and it is not heavy.
> Hmmmm. My sister asked me what I want for Christmas ...



And now I’m enabling you, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!  Dh and I are getting ready to go away for an extended weekend to celebrate our anniversary. We are going to a popular beach town that decorates for the fall and winter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!  Dh and I are getting ready to go away for an extended weekend to celebrate our anniversary. We are going to a popular beach town that decorates for the fall and winter.



Good for you, Tomsmom!  

Hope you and your DH have a wonderful time!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love that See by Chloé! I'm actually sorely tempted by the Chloé Ted's after seeing one URL at a restaurant months ago.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love that See by Chloé! I'm actually sorely tempted by the Chloé Ted's after seeing one URL at a restaurant months ago.


I can only recommend Chloe bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I can only recommend Chloe bags!


And Gérard Darel...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

My recently purchased preloved Darel 24hr arrived yesterday afternoon. 

Though it’s preowned, it’s perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My recently purchased preloved Darel 24hr arrived yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Though it’s preowned, it’s perfect in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910292


Beautiful, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful, Fim!



Thank you, Mariapia. 

I have to say I’ve never seen more forgiving leather than I have with my Gerard Darel 24hrs. 

Their leather is so lush that any small scrape or scuff disappears with an application of my favorite leather conditioner.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> And Gérard Darel...


Hehehe. Yes! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My recently purchased preloved Darel 24hr arrived yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Though it’s preowned, it’s perfect in my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910292


Oooooh! Nice! 
I might have to take a look at the Bay right now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday !  Dh and I are away having a great time, took the Arsty. It was a tough decision...first world problems, lol.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Yes!
> 
> Oooooh! Nice!
> I might have to take a look at the Bay right now.



That might not be a bad idea, Ludmilla.  

Happy hunting!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday !  Dh and I are away having a great time, took the Arsty. It was a tough decision...first world problems, lol.



Excellent choice with the Artsy, Tomsmom. So glad you’re having a great time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

If you all remember not that long ago that I was obsessed with a particular Patricia Nash bag.  

It was out of stock and on a waitlist with no indication of whether or not it would again be offered. 

The good thing about the delay was that it gave me time to research the bag thoroughly. There were good reviews and bad and I decided (given the price) that it probably wasn’t the bag for me. 

Which turned out to be one of my better decisions. 

Ably aided and abetted by two of our Island’s staunchest members (Ludmilla and Mariapia) I broadened my horizons and instead bought two Gerard Darels and one Chloe all for less than the price of the Patricia Nash I’d thought I wanted.  

So what should I find in my email this morning? That selfsame Patricia Nash bag was back in stock and selling out fast. 

But I was no longer interested. It’s a nice enough bag. But not as nice as my Darels or Chloe. If that puts me into the bag snob category, I can live with it.


----------



## Amazona

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Amazonia!
> 
> Adrienne Vittadini bags are all too often overlooked or vastly underrated. Which is a shame. For all the reasons you gave, Adrienne Vittadini bags provide excellent quality and value.
> 
> Enjoy!


 Thank you. I think AV is pretty much the same as Gianni Chiarini, both brands are underrated but make really lovely bags that won't break the bank.


----------



## Amazona

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My recently purchased preloved Darel 24hr arrived yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Though it’s preowned, it’s perfect in my eyes.


I think that bag is even better _because_ it's preloved. Some leathers just get better with age!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Amazona said:


> I think that bag is even better _because_ it's preloved. Some leathers just get better with age!



I have to agree, Amazona.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday !  Dh and I are away having a great time, took the Arsty. It was a tough decision...first world problems, lol.


Wishing you a wonderful weekend, my friend.  And yes! It always so hard to decide which bag to take.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> If you all remember not that long ago that I was obsessed with a particular Patricia Nash bag.
> 
> It was out of stock and on a waitlist with no indication of whether or not it would again be offered.
> 
> The good thing about the delay was that it gave me time to research the bag thoroughly. There were good reviews and bad and I decided (given the price) that it probably wasn’t the bag for me.
> 
> Which turned out to be one of my better decisions.
> 
> Ably aided and abetted by two of our Island’s staunchest members (Ludmilla and Mariapia) I broadened my horizons and instead bought two Gerard Darels and one Chloe all for less than the price of the Patricia Nash I’d thought I wanted.
> 
> So what should I find in my email this morning? That selfsame Patricia Nash bag was back in stock and selling out fast.
> 
> But I was no longer interested. It’s a nice enough bag. But not as nice as my Darels or Chloe. If that puts me into the bag snob category, I can live with it.


Tbh I really think that your Chloe and Darel bags will stand the test of time better than this particular Patricia Nash bag. And - you will find it at a much better price in the future.  
Also I am so happy that you like your new bags so much.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Tbh I really think that your Chloe and Darel bags will stand the test of time better than this particular Patricia Nash bag. And - you will find it at a much better price in the future.
> Also I am so happy that you like your new bags so much.



Thank you, Ludmilla. 

As painful as it is for me to admit, I’ve been disappointed in some of the Patricia Nash bags I’ve seen lately. 

The quality simply isn’t what it once was. In an effort to broaden its appeal, the brand has become increasingly trendy (and more expensive) while craftsmanship has apparently gone by the wayside. 

I still love the Patricia Nash bags I have. But I doubt that I’ll buy another anytime in the future.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> As painful as it is for me to admit, I’ve been disappointed in some of the Patricia Nash bags I’ve seen lately.
> 
> The quality simply isn’t what it once was. In an effort to broaden its appeal, the brand has become increasingly trendy (and more expensive) while craftsmanship has apparently gone by the wayside.
> 
> I still love the Patricia Nash bags I have. But I doubt that I’ll buy another anytime in the future.


I can’t stand when they change things like you can’t put your finger on it but things are different.


----------



## Tomsmom

Dh and walked down to the beach it’s cool out but the water was gorgeous and the beach was amazing. After a while we hit the outlets and scored at Kate spade and Coach. I bought my mom a new bag for Christmas and did some shopping for my kids for Christmas. It was nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> As painful as it is for me to admit, I’ve been disappointed in some of the Patricia Nash bags I’ve seen lately.
> 
> The quality simply isn’t what it once was. In an effort to broaden its appeal, the brand has become increasingly trendy (and more expensive) while craftsmanship has apparently gone by the wayside.
> 
> I still love the Patricia Nash bags I have. But I doubt that I’ll buy another anytime in the future.


Aww. I hate it when stuff like this happens.  I feel you as I have experienced this with some brands already.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Dh and walked down to the beach it’s cool out but the water was gorgeous and the beach was amazing. After a while we hit the outlets and scored at Kate spade and Coach. I bought my mom a new bag for Christmas and did some shopping for my kids for Christmas. It was nice.


Sounds lovely. Huge huge beach envy from my side!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. I hate it when stuff like this happens.  I feel you as I have experienced this with some brands already.



It seems to be a sign of the times, Ludmilla. 

Once a brand makes a name for themselves they believe they have carte blanche to increase their profits while shortchanging their clientele.  

Newer customers to the brand don’t recognize these shenanigans. And those are the clientele they hope to capture.  

Meanwhile those of us who recognize this ploy have little recourse but to turn to the secondary market for older bags of better quality.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday morning, Islanders! 

It’s the first day of deer season here in my home county. My day started at 4am, preparing a hunter’s breakfast and filling a thermos with hot tea for my DH.

For us, deer season is an opportunity to fill our freezer. Nothing goes to waste. Besides meat, a deer also provides a hide to tan and horn for knife handles.

We respect the animal for what it provides and follow our indigenous people’s traditions for giving thanks for the bounty received.


----------



## Fimpagebag

With all due apologies (while waiting for a batch of brownies I just put in the oven) a stroll down memory lane......

When my DH and I first began dating his mother wasn’t all that happy given my background.  

But I had an advantage over all those corn fed fresh faced farm girls she would have preferred.  

 I came from a family with a longstanding hunting tradition.  

In contrast, her son was the only member of his family who hunted. His skills were good, but I was better at dressing game birds. 

So my future mother in law‘s horror was understandable when she looked out the window and watched me prepare a pheasant carcus.  

Said she to her son, “Must you date a girl with her own hatchet?”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> With all due apologies (while waiting for a batch of brownies I just put in the oven) a stroll down memory lane......
> 
> When my DH and I first began dating his mother wasn’t all that happy given my background.
> 
> But I had an advantage over all those corn fed fresh faced farm girls she would have preferred.
> 
> I came from a family with a longstanding hunting tradition.
> 
> In contrast, her son was the only member of his family who hunted. His skills were good, but I was better at dressing game birds.
> 
> So my future mother in law‘s horror was understandable when she looked out the window and watched me prepare a pheasant carcus.
> 
> Said she to her son, “Must you date a girl with her own hatchet?”


Love this!


----------



## Tomsmom

So this is exciting. The company that authenticated my ostrich Fendi featured the bag on their Facebook page . My bag is a celebrity! Lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So this is exciting. The company that authenticated my ostrich Fendi featured the bag on their Facebook page . My bag is a celebrity! Lol!



That’s fantastic, Tomsmom!  

Well done!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> So this is exciting. The company that authenticated my ostrich Fendi featured the bag on their Facebook page . My bag is a celebrity! Lol!


whats the company...I would love to see it. Such a great find.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> whats the company...I would love to see it. Such a great find.


Authenticatorsus


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Authenticatorsus


That was a very interesting history of that bag. What a great find.  Did they tell you its age at all. Its not in the feature article.


----------



## Murphy47

That made me laugh out loud. 
I had my own hatchet once upon a time


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That made me laugh out loud.
> I had my own hatchet once upon a time



And I have no doubt you could wield it with the best, Murphy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> That was a very interesting history of that bag. What a great find.  Did they tell you its age at all. Its not in the feature article.


 O they didn’t mention age


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> With all due apologies (while waiting for a batch of brownies I just put in the oven) a stroll down memory lane......
> 
> When my DH and I first began dating his mother wasn’t all that happy given my background.
> 
> But I had an advantage over all those corn fed fresh faced farm girls she would have preferred.
> 
> I came from a family with a longstanding hunting tradition.
> 
> In contrast, her son was the only member of his family who hunted. His skills were good, but I was better at dressing game birds.
> 
> So my future mother in law‘s horror was understandable when she looked out the window and watched me prepare a pheasant carcus.
> 
> Said she to her son, “Must you date a girl with her own hatchet?”


Fim, I have noticed that a lot of future mothers in law are always suspicious when they first hear about / meet their son's date...
I didn't have a hatchet ... but a whole collection of mini skirts...
My future mother in law nearly had a heart attack..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I have noticed that a lot of future mothers in law are always suspicious when they first hear about / meet their son's date...
> I didn't have a hatchet ... but a whole collection of mini skirts...
> My future mother in law nearly had a heart attack..



But I’ll wager her son was more than appreciative, Mariapia!


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I have noticed that a lot of future mothers in law are always suspicious when they first hear about / meet their son's date...
> I didn't have a hatchet ... but a whole collection of mini skirts...
> My future mother in law nearly had a heart attack..


I'll be thrilled with whomever my son brings home. It's much better than him being alone for the rest of his life. I loved his last girlfriend. 

I didn't get along that well with my MIL. I don't know what she thought about me. She probably thought I was a terrible housekeeper, because every time she visited, she cleaned. I think she liked that we were both petite. 

I've never had a hatchet. It would terrify me to own one. I got rid of my cleaver because it gave me nightmares about accidentally chopping off my own hand.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I‘m with you when it comes to kitchen cleavers, Whateve.  

I’ll hack away with a totally inadequate kitchen knife rather than risk my digits with a cleaver.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, Islanders!   

My love of bags is often a sticking point with one of my younger sisters. 

She is of the school that you wear your purse until it falls apart before you buy another one.  

To which I always counter, ”so you only buy one potato chip at a time?”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Islanders!
> 
> My love of bags is often a sticking point with one of my younger sisters.
> 
> She is of the school that you wear your purse until it falls apart before you buy another one.
> 
> To which I always counter, ”so you only buy one potato chip at a time?”


Lol!  I love your come back!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Lol!  I love your come back!


----------



## Fimpagebag

With all apologies to Shakspeare for mangling his “Twelfth Night”....

”If purses be the food of love..”  

Which of my bags would I choose?    

The simple answer is that I love them all. 

But I do love some more than others.  

And I actually feel guilty saying that!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It seems to be a sign of the times, Ludmilla.
> 
> Once a brand makes a name for themselves they believe they have carte blanche to increase their profits while shortchanging their clientele.
> 
> Newer customers to the brand don’t recognize these shenanigans. And those are the clientele they hope to capture.
> 
> Meanwhile those of us who recognize this ploy have little recourse but to turn to the secondary market for older bags of better quality.


True. Or I am turned off completely by the brand.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday morning, Islanders!
> 
> It’s the first day of deer season here in my home county. My day started at 4am, preparing a hunter’s breakfast and filling a thermos with hot tea for my DH.
> 
> For us, deer season is an opportunity to fill our freezer. Nothing goes to waste. Besides meat, a deer also provides a hide to tan and horn for knife handles.
> 
> We respect the animal for what it provides and follow our indigenous people’s traditions for giving thanks for the bounty received.
> 
> View attachment 4911227


I do come from a family of hunters (I do not hunt myself), so I totally understand this. My brother is a hunter and works at our towns woods. 


Fimpagebag said:


> With all due apologies (while waiting for a batch of brownies I just put in the oven) a stroll down memory lane......
> 
> When my DH and I first began dating his mother wasn’t all that happy given my background.
> 
> But I had an advantage over all those corn fed fresh faced farm girls she would have preferred.
> 
> I came from a family with a longstanding hunting tradition.
> 
> In contrast, her son was the only member of his family who hunted. His skills were good, but I was better at dressing game birds.
> 
> So my future mother in law‘s horror was understandable when she looked out the window and watched me prepare a pheasant carcus.
> 
> Said she to her son, “Must you date a girl with her own hatchet?”


 Had to look up hatchet .... hehe! 


Tomsmom said:


> So this is exciting. The company that authenticated my ostrich Fendi featured the bag on their Facebook page . My bag is a celebrity! Lol!


How cool!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I have noticed that a lot of future mothers in law are always suspicious when they first hear about / meet their son's date...
> I didn't have a hatchet ... but a whole collection of mini skirts...
> My future mother in law nearly had a heart attack..


 She was jealous of your collection.  


whateve said:


> I'll be thrilled with whomever my son brings home. It's much better than him being alone for the rest of his life. I loved his last girlfriend.
> 
> I didn't get along that well with my MIL. I don't know what she thought about me. She probably thought I was a terrible housekeeper, because every time she visited, she cleaned. I think she liked that we were both petite.
> 
> I've never had a hatchet. It would terrify me to own one. I got rid of my cleaver because it gave me nightmares about accidentally chopping off my own hand.


I would not trust me with a hatchet, either. I am already not good with sharp knives.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Islanders!
> 
> My love of bags is often a sticking point with one of my younger sisters.
> 
> She is of the school that you wear your purse until it falls apart before you buy another one.
> 
> To which I always counter, ”so you only buy one potato chip at a time?”


I do not understand why people have to comment on stuff. And why they think that they are doing it the right way? 


Fimpagebag said:


> With all apologies to Shakspeare for mangling his “Twelfth Night”....
> 
> ”If purses be the food of love..”
> 
> Which of my bags would I choose?
> 
> The simple answer is that I love them all.
> 
> But I do love some more than others.
> 
> And I actually feel guilty saying that!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4912666


Aw! Cute cat!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomorrow it is back to the office for me. My computer drove me crazy today as WiFi was practically not working. Ugh.
On a happier note: I can choose a bag for tomorrow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow it is back to the office for me. My computer drove me crazy today as WiFi was practically not working. Ugh.
> On a happier note: I can choose a bag for tomorrow.



Hooray! I look forward to it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!
I went with Massaccesi Theia in midnight blue suede today. Have neglected this poor bag this year.


It is one of my favorites and I would definitely carry it out of the burning house.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> I went with Massaccesi Theia in midnight blue suede today. Have neglected this poor bag this year.
> View attachment 4913314
> 
> It is one of my favorites and I would definitely carry it out of the burning house.



Love your Theia, Ludmilla!  

Midnight blue suede is perfect for this time of year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> I went with Massaccesi Theia in midnight blue suede today. Have neglected this poor bag this year.
> View attachment 4913314
> 
> It is one of my favorites and I would definitely carry it out of the burning house.


That midnight blue is so rich!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your Theia, Ludmilla!
> 
> Midnight blue suede is perfect for this time of year.


Thank you, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That midnight blue is so rich!


Thank you! I captured the true colour of the bag pretty good this time.


----------



## Murphy47

Good morning Islanders! Hoping life is treating all of you well. 
I saw this on Facebook and thought I’d share.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning Islanders! Hoping life is treating all of you well.
> I saw this on Facebook and thought I’d share.



Nicely done, Murphy!  

I think we should invest in a chimney at the Happy Mackerel!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Good morning Islanders! Hoping life is treating all of you well.
> I saw this on Facebook and thought I’d share.





Fimpagebag said:


> Nicely done, Murphy!
> 
> I think we should invest in a chimney at the Happy Mackerel!


Absolutely. A chimney would be a nice addition vor the Happy Mackerel.
Meanwhile, you can send the guy my way. And I do not care that he does not wear a mask.


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Absolutely. A chimney would be a nice addition vor the Happy Mackerel.
> Meanwhile, you can send the guy my way. And I do not care that he does not wear a mask.


Let us hire this guy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Let us hire this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913444


I’m sure he is qualified!


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Let us hire this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4913444


Oooooh. Yes! 


Tomsmom said:


> I’m sure he is qualified!


Yep. Very qualified.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> I’m sure he is qualified!





Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh. Yes!
> 
> Yep. Very qualified.


Before hiring that fantastic guy... let's make sure he isn't on lockdown somewhere ...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Before hiring that fantastic guy... let's make sure he isn't on lockdown somewhere ...


[/QUOTE]
Hehehe. This would be a real pity.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It’s been “What a day” Wednesday for me today.  I concentrated on buying my pre-Thanksgiving groceries from our local merchants and gratefully got home in record time. 

It’ll only be my DH and I tomorrow but I’ve promised him that I’ll make a batch of his mother’s molasses popcorn balls for a special treat tomorrow.  

In exchange, he promises not to interrupt my binge watching NFL games tomorrow.  

And there, my dear friends, is the secret of our 42 years together.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s been “What a day” Wednesday for me today.  I concentrated on buying my pre-Thanksgiving groceries from our local merchants and gratefully got home in record time.
> 
> It’ll only be my DH and I tomorrow but I’ve promised him that I’ll make a batch of his mother’s molasses popcorn balls for a special treat tomorrow.
> 
> In exchange, he promises not to interrupt my binge watching NFL games tomorrow.
> 
> And there, my dear friends, is the secret of our 42 years together.


42 years is just awesome!
Hope you have a wonderful Thanksgiving despite all the stuff that is going on.
We might need a meetup at the Mackerel to celebrate.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s been “What a day” Wednesday for me today.  I concentrated on buying my pre-Thanksgiving groceries from our local merchants and gratefully got home in record time.
> 
> It’ll only be my DH and I tomorrow but I’ve promised him that I’ll make a batch of his mother’s molasses popcorn balls for a special treat tomorrow.
> 
> In exchange, he promises not to interrupt my binge watching NFL games tomorrow.
> 
> And there, my dear friends, is the secret of our 42 years together.


42 years you’re such a blessing to each other!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thanksgiving my American purse lovers. Just pretty much immediate family, plenty of wine to make my brother more tolerable .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thanksgiving my American purse lovers. Just pretty much immediate family, plenty of wine to make my brother more tolerable .


Happy Thanksgiving to all of you! And hopefully good wine!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!
Hope all is well with you. Today I am travelling to the country to help mother with the last garden tasks.
Looking very much forward to this!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Hope all is well with you. Today I am travelling to the country to help mother with the last garden tasks.
> Looking very much forward to this!


Enjoy your well deserved weekend, Ludmilla!


----------



## Murphy47

Oldest D brought me some lovely roses yesterday. She comes in, on time, and says no one ever brings you flowers, 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Mummy”.
Just about the time I’m going “aaawww”, she says, BTW, I forgot the salad.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest D brought me some lovely roses yesterday. She comes in, on time, and says no one ever brings you flowers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy”.
> Just about the time I’m going “aaawww”, she says, BTW, I forgot the salad.


Beautiful flowers!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Hope all is well with you. Today I am travelling to the country to help mother with the last garden tasks.
> Looking very much forward to this!


Have a wonderful weekend !!


----------



## Tomsmom

At the thrift this morning!  Everything is half off so it’s a bit crazed. Still managed to score a few things . Yayyy!!


----------



## Narnanz

For $12 NZ scored me this Coach Soho flap bag. Have actually been looking online for this bag and asking if anyone has one on the Coach boards..went to the  Sally's and saw it peeking out from under another bag and said to myself..I know what that bag is....was so excited.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest D brought me some lovely roses yesterday. She comes in, on time, and says no one ever brings you flowers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy”.
> Just about the time I’m going “aaawww”, she says, BTW, I forgot the salad.


Beautiful flowers! I love roses . Better than salad!


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> For $12 NZ scored me this Coach Soho flap bag. Have actually been looking online for this bag and asking if anyone has one on the Coach boards..went to the  Sally's and saw it peeking out from under another bag and said to myself..I know what that bag is....was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915635


Wow! What a great find, Narnanz!


----------



## Murphy47

Narnanz said:


> For $12 NZ scored me this Coach Soho flap bag. Have actually been looking online for this bag and asking if anyone has one on the Coach boards..went to the  Sally's and saw it peeking out from under another bag and said to myself..I know what that bag is....was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915635


Xlnt choice! So spot on right now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest D brought me some lovely roses yesterday. She comes in, on time, and says no one ever brings you flowers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy”.
> Just about the time I’m going “aaawww”, she says, BTW, I forgot the salad.


Hehe. I am definitely with Mariapia on this one. Those roses are way better than salad. 


Tomsmom said:


> Have a wonderful weekend !!


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> At the thrift this morning!  Everything is half off so it’s a bit crazed. Still managed to score a few things . Yayyy!!


Yayy!


Narnanz said:


> For $12 NZ scored me this Coach Soho flap bag. Have actually been looking online for this bag and asking if anyone has one on the Coach boards..went to the  Sally's and saw it peeking out from under another bag and said to myself..I know what that bag is....was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915635


Nice find you lucky lady!


----------



## Ludmilla

Already ran some errands with Theia today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Already ran some errands with Theia today.
> View attachment 4916087


That colour is to die for, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> That colour is to die for, Ludmilla.


Thank you!


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Already ran some errands with Theia today.
> View attachment 4916087


Love that purple


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Love that purple


Thank you! Admittedly the colour should be burgundy. But, like you I always see purple not burgundy. 
Probably it is one of those colours that everyone sees differently.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Already ran some errands with Theia today.
> View attachment 4916087


Gorgeous!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Carrying my latest purchase, an indie brand I originally found on etsy.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Better pic of bag but no puppy.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Better pic of bag but no puppy.


Good find, SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Carrying my latest purchase, an indie brand I originally found on etsy.


That is really pretty!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Carrying my latest purchase, an indie brand I originally found on etsy.


Cute bag and puppy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Choc is keeping me company at the office. We are waiting for the tech guy. Computer is down.
Happy Monday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Choc is keeping me company at the office. We are waiting for the tech guy. Computer is down.
> Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4917667


Hope the wait I isn’t too long!  Miss choc is so rich in color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> *Hope the wait I isn’t too long! * Miss choc is so rich in color!


Just about the whole morning. Sigh. You have to just love computers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  
My internet went wonky the past four days so I’m catching up with all your wonderful posts. 

Everything I’ve read so far only reaffirms why our Island is the safest of harbors. 

It’s because of all of you, my fellow Islanders. 

You uplift when others only seek to tear down. 

You refuse to abandon the joys of life while others embrace despair. 

And it is only because of your resilience and good humor that our Island remains a haven in these turbulent seas.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Oldest D brought me some lovely roses yesterday. She comes in, on time, and says no one ever brings you flowers,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915419
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mummy”.
> Just about the time I’m going “aaawww”, she says, BTW, I forgot the salad.



Love it, Murphy! A rose by any other name, still isn’t romaine!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> For $12 NZ scored me this Coach Soho flap bag. Have actually been looking online for this bag and asking if anyone has one on the Coach boards..went to the  Sally's and saw it peeking out from under another bag and said to myself..I know what that bag is....was so excited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4915635



What a fabulous find, Narnanz! A gorgeous Coach!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Admittedly the colour should be burgundy. But, like you I always see purple not burgundy.
> Probably it is one of those colours that everyone sees differently.



I know what you mean, Ludmilla.  

My recently acquired Chloe is described as ”violet” but I don’t see it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Ludmilla.
> 
> My recently acquired Chloe is described as ”violet” but I don’t see it.
> 
> View attachment 4917822


I see a very rich blue here! Royal blue imo.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Better pic of bag but no puppy.



Love it, SouthernPurseGal! 

What a great classic design!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Choc is keeping me company at the office. We are waiting for the tech guy. Computer is down.
> Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 4917667



Always love seeing Miss Chocolate, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just about the whole morning. Sigh. You have to just love computers.



Only when they behave, Ludmilla. Only when they behave.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I see a very rich blue here! Royal blue imo.



I agree, Ludmilla. Now all I need is a good name for her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Always love seeing Miss Chocolate, Ludmilla!


Thank you! I think Miss Choc is going to be bag of the week. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Only when they behave, Ludmilla. Only when they behave.


 hehe. True! But I prefer acting up computers over acting up coworkers any time. 


Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Ludmilla. Now all I need is a good name for her.


I think I would call her Royal as she is such a royal bag.

Hope you and your DH had a lovely Thanksgiving!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I think Miss Choc is going to be bag of the week.
> 
> hehe. True! But I prefer acting up computers over acting up coworkers any time.
> 
> I think I would call her Royal as she is such a royal bag.
> 
> Hope you and your DH had a lovely Thanksgiving!



Yes, we had a very nice relaxing Thanksgiving, Ludmilla.  

I like your choice of names. And I’m sure my Chloe Royal will approve.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Ludmilla.
> 
> My recently acquired Chloe is described as ”violet” but I don’t see it.
> 
> View attachment 4917822


No I don’t see violet either. Whatever you want to call the color it is so pretty !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday. It’s raining cats and dogs. I’m the only nurse here at school. No students just me, security and custodians . My supervisor told me to come into the building as here I am. Lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday. It’s raining cats and dogs. I’m the only nurse here at school. No students just me, security and custodians . My supervisor told me to come into the building as here I am. Lol!



Rain all day here as well, Tomsmom. 

But now for the important question. Which one of have your great bags went to school with you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Yes, we had a very nice relaxing Thanksgiving, Ludmilla.
> 
> I like your choice of names. And I’m sure my Chloe Royal will approve.


Hehe. I am sure she does. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday. It’s raining cats and dogs. I’m the only nurse here at school. No students just me, security and custodians . My supervisor told me to come into the building as here I am. Lol!


Hope it was not too boring!
And yes - which bag did you take?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday! It is snowing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday! It is snowing!



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!  

I’d rather have snow than the nonstop cold miserable rain we’ve been having here. 

But I really shouldn’t complain. I’ve finished my Christmas shopping and only have one last package to send to our DD.   

Any shopping I have left is the usual stuff. Groceries, the occasional takeout, and perusing eBay for bags I don’t need.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday!!  Since you asked (lol!) I brought my “new” Allsaints backpack that I saw online and just had to have.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!!  Since you asked (lol!) I brought my “new” Allsaints backpack that I saw online and just had to have.
> 
> View attachment 4918506


Good choice, Tomsmom.  

It’s not easy for a backpack to look stylish, but your Allsaints does so effortlessly.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Snowing in the Deep South! Even before December! Brrrrrrrr!!!!
I'm juggling two young daughters & two puppies with working from home... This is interesting!!


----------



## Murphy47

Hello ladies. 
wanted to wish y’all happy holidays. 
Hubbie has tested positive. He appears to have a mild to medium case so far. He is up and moving around but has really nasty cough. 
I will keep you posted as to his status but for now it’s just the usual taking care of a sick MAN. 
stay safe out there ladies


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies.
> wanted to wish y’all happy holidays.
> Hubbie has tested positive. He appears to have a mild to medium case so far. He is up and moving around but has really nasty cough.
> I will keep you posted as to his status but for now it’s just the usual taking care of a sick MAN.
> stay safe out there ladies



And we all know what taking care of your one and only when they’re ill. (emphasis on *one and only*)

Hang in there, Murphy. And all the best to your DH.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Snowing in the Deep South! Even before December! Brrrrrrrr!!!!
> I'm juggling two young daughters & two puppies with working from home... This is interesting!!



SouthernPurseGal, your talent for understatement is beyond words! By tonight you may need one of these....


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies.
> wanted to wish y’all happy holidays.
> Hubbie has tested positive. He appears to have a mild to medium case so far. He is up and moving around but has really nasty cough.
> I will keep you posted as to his status but for now it’s just the usual taking care of a sick MAN.
> stay safe out there ladies


A friend of mine got sick a few weeks ago. He still doesn't know who contamined him, he is okay now. 
All the best to your husband, Murphy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies.
> wanted to wish y’all happy holidays.
> Hubbie has tested positive. He appears to have a mild to medium case so far. He is up and moving around but has really nasty cough.
> I will keep you posted as to his status but for now it’s just the usual taking care of a sick MAN.
> stay safe out there ladies


I’m sorry to read this. I hope the case stays mild.


----------



## Narnanz

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies.
> wanted to wish y’all happy holidays.
> Hubbie has tested positive. He appears to have a mild to medium case so far. He is up and moving around but has really nasty cough.
> I will keep you posted as to his status but for now it’s just the usual taking care of a sick MAN.
> stay safe out there ladies


You take care of yourself as well...keeps your vitamins and get your sleep if you can...and I hope you have some family who can help in some way as looking after someone who is sick takes a lot out of the carer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies.
> wanted to wish y’all happy holidays.
> Hubbie has tested positive. He appears to have a mild to medium case so far. He is up and moving around but has really nasty cough.
> I will keep you posted as to his status but for now it’s just the usual taking care of a sick MAN.
> stay safe out there ladies


All the best to your DH!
And all the best to you, too! Caring for a sick man is not the easiest thing to do.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday, all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday, all!



Happy Wintry Wednesday, Ludmilla. We have snow and biting wind today. 

I’m so grateful that I no longer have to drive to work and back on a day like this.


----------



## Fimpagebag

It’s undoubtedly a question asked before, but my recent acquisition of two Gerard Darel bags has me revisiting the debate.

When it comes to larger bags, which do you prefer? North-South or East-West?  

I own and love both. 

But my two Darel 24hrs now have me favoring the East-West orientation.  

It’s far easier for me to have access to everything in my bag rather than rooting around in the bottom of my larger North-South bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s undoubtedly a question asked before, but my recent acquisition of two Gerard Darel bags has me revisiting the debate.
> 
> When it comes to larger bags, which do you prefer? North-South or East-West?
> 
> I own and love both.
> 
> But my two Darel 24hrs now have me favoring the East-West orientation.
> 
> It’s far easier for me to have access to everything in my bag rather than rooting around in the bottom of my larger North-South bags.


Same here, Fim, and for the same reasons.
I have two lovely North South bags and rarely use them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Fim, and for the same reasons.
> I have two lovely North South bags and rarely use them.



Then I’m in good company, Mariapia. 

Admittedly, there’s something just so enticing about my two Darels.  

Particularly now that I’m wearing my heavier winter coat. Neither of them fit over my shoulder when I’m bundled up for the cold. 

But they fit perfectly on my arm and I’m easily able to open them one handed without having to put them down when I’m paying for my various purchases.   

A real advantage these days while taking all the necessary precautions.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s undoubtedly a question asked before, but my recent acquisition of two Gerard Darel bags has me revisiting the debate.
> 
> When it comes to larger bags, which do you prefer? North-South or East-West?
> 
> I own and love both.
> 
> But my two Darel 24hrs now have me favoring the East-West orientation.
> 
> It’s far easier for me to have access to everything in my bag rather than rooting around in the bottom of my larger North-South bags.


East-West - the opening is bigger, nothing is down really deep and you can see nearly everything. In a North-South bag, the bottom is usually very dark so it is hard to find stuff, and you generally have to stack things unless you put things in vertically. The times I like a North-South bag is when I am carrying extra, like a sweater that I can put in the very bottom, then stack my things on top.


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a good idea, whateve! I’ll have to remember that.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Murphy47 said:


> Hello ladies.
> wanted to wish y’all happy holidays.
> Hubbie has tested positive. He appears to have a mild to medium case so far. He is up and moving around but has really nasty cough.
> I will keep you posted as to his status but for now it’s just the usual taking care of a sick MAN.
> stay safe out there ladies



I’m sorry to hear that! I hope you are staying covid free.



Fimpagebag said:


> SouthernPurseGal, your talent for understatement is beyond words! By tonight you may need one of these....


Oh if you think I’m 24/7 teetotaler sober mommy you are wrong!


----------



## Murphy47

Hubbie doing ok. We are on Day 8 of symptoms. 
I am fine.


----------



## Narnanz

I need help...I just bought another bag...an older style Oroton barrel bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie doing ok. We are on Day 8 of symptoms.
> I am fine.


Sounds good. Hope he is on the mend, soon! Keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I need help...I just bought another bag...an older style Oroton barrel bag.


Hehe. We are a bunch of enablers here and no help at all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Back in Theia.


I like East-West better. And during winter I really need a crossbody option. With coat and stuff bags do not stay on my shoulder and this drives me crazy.

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Narnanz

I couldnt resist...I had it on hold while I looked around and someone rang up wanting it. They had put it on facebook only maybe an hr befire.


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> I couldnt resist...I had it on hold while I looked around and someone rang up wanting it. They had put it on facebook only maybe an hr befire.
> View attachment 4919948


Gotta love OROTON. 
my favourite style = Kiera.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> I couldnt resist...I had it on hold while I looked around and someone rang up wanting it. They had put it on facebook only maybe an hr befire.
> View attachment 4919948


Nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Hubbie doing ok. We are on Day 8 of symptoms.
> I am fine.



Glad to hear it, Murphy. Stay well and know you and your DH are in all our thoughts.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I need help...I just bought another bag...an older style Oroton barrel bag.



Good for you, Narnanz. It’s not the bags we have that we regret. It’s the ones we let get away.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I couldnt resist...I had it on hold while I looked around and someone rang up wanting it. They had put it on facebook only maybe an hr befire.
> View attachment 4919948



What a beauty, Narnanz! 

So classic that it’s timeless. 

Great choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Back in Theia.
> View attachment 4919947
> 
> I like East-West better. And during winter I really need a crossbody option. With coat and stuff bags do not stay on my shoulder and this drives me crazy.
> 
> Happy Thursday!



Happy Thursday to you, Ludmilla!  

I’m going East-West as well today. Brown Darel 24hr.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m going East-West as well today. Brown Darel 24hr.
> 
> View attachment 4920085


Beautiful! Maybe I need to change bags this evening. 
But, I am also lusting to take my red Longchamp bag out. Ah, those decisions!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! Maybe I need to change bags this evening.
> But, I am also lusting to take my red Longchamp bag out. Ah, those decisions!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ludmilla said:


> Back in Theia.
> View attachment 4919947
> 
> I like East-West better. And during winter I really need a crossbody option. With coat and stuff bags do not stay on my shoulder and this drives me crazy.
> 
> Happy Thursday!



THIS!!! So much this. Now with 2 little kids + 2 puppieson leashes all the time i must have my hands free. I cant quite get excited about backpacks or bum bags but i must have a crossbody option or it just wont work.


Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Narnanz. It’s not the bags we have that we regret. It’s the ones we let get away.


This is so true. I am still kicking myself about a Chanel Tote  that got away in July.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Back in Theia.
> View attachment 4919947
> 
> I like East-West better. And during winter I really need a crossbody option. With coat and stuff bags do not stay on my shoulder and this drives me crazy.
> 
> Happy Thursday!


I also like crossbody options in winter, Ludmilla ..
You'll see the bag I chose this morning...



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m going East-West as well today


I don't know what is happening to my IPad... 
It erased a part of your post, Fim...
Anyway... I have decided to take out my Gerard Darel Brigitte bag today...


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> I couldnt resist...I had it on hold while I looked around and someone rang up wanting it. They had put it on facebook only maybe an hr befire.
> View attachment 4919948


Irresistible. Narnanz !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! Maybe I need to change bags this evening.
> But, I am also lusting to take my red Longchamp bag out. Ah, those decisions!


Yes take out the red!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I also like crossbody options in winter, Ludmilla ..
> You'll see the bag I chose this morning...
> 
> 
> I don't know what is happening to my IPad...
> It erased a part of your post, Fim...
> Anyway... I have decided to take out my Gerard Darel Brigitte bag today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920296


Beautiful Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> I couldnt resist...I had it on hold while I looked around and someone rang up wanting it. They had put it on facebook only maybe an hr befire.
> View attachment 4919948


 I love the style and color!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m planning Miss 22’s bridal shower. It’s so different she knows everything, I finally told her to take her nose out of it, lol!  

still in my Allsaints backpack. I wore her in the mall yesterday with miss 14 and I loved being hands free!  I’m not a crossbody gal.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Mariapia!


Thank you, Tomsmom!


Tomsmom said:


> I’m planning Miss 22’s bridal shower. It’s so different she knows everything, I finally told her to take her nose out of it, lol!
> 
> still in my Allsaints backpack. I wore her in the mall yesterday with miss 14 and I loved being hands free!  I’m not a crossbody gal.


I have an Allsaints bag too, and I love it!
I will take it out tomorrow


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I also like crossbody options in winter, Ludmilla ..
> You'll see the bag I chose this morning...
> 
> 
> I don't know what is happening to my IPad...
> It erased a part of your post, Fim...
> Anyway... I have decided to take out my Gerard Darel Brigitte bag today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920296



Good choice, Mariapia!  

 I went with one of my Darels today as well.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Today the puppies and girls got all of me and my nonprofit got none.


----------



## ShinyW

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m going East-West as well today. Brown Darel 24hr.
> 
> View attachment 4920085


Oh my my. 
A favourite style of mine. 
Plain simple sumptuous just beautiful


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I also like crossbody options in winter, Ludmilla ..
> You'll see the bag I chose this morning...
> 
> 
> I don't know what is happening to my IPad...
> It erased a part of your post, Fim...
> Anyway... I have decided to take out my Gerard Darel Brigitte bag today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4920296


Nice!



Tomsmom said:


> I’m planning Miss 22’s bridal shower. It’s so different she knows everything, I finally told her to take her nose out of it, lol!
> 
> still in my Allsaints backpack. I wore her in the mall yesterday with miss 14 and I loved being hands free!  I’m not a crossbody gal.


How exciting! We do not have bridal showers around here.
When is your dd going to marry?


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> I have an Allsaints bag too, and I love it!
> I will take it out tomorrow
> View attachment 4920354


You do have some nice saddle bags, Mariapia! Have you ever posted this one?


ShinyW said:


> Oh my my.
> A favourite style of mine.
> Plain simple sumptuous just beautiful


Thank you! It is one of my favourite styles, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Red bag won. 


Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Red bag won.
> View attachment 4920824
> 
> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Love your Longchamp!   

 It has a style and as versatile a red as I have ever seen.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Red bag won.
> View attachment 4920824
> 
> Happy Friday!


I love your red bag, Ludmilla.  
As for my Allsaints bag... yes, I posted a pic of it as soon as I got it.... 
As usual..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Red bag won.
> View attachment 4920824
> 
> Happy Friday!



Beautiful red!
 Miss 22 is planning on marrying March 20.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Love your Longchamp!
> 
> It has a style and as versatile a red as I have ever seen.


Thank you!
Yes, the red is very versatile.


Mariapia said:


> I love your red bag, Ludmilla.
> As for my Allsaints bag... yes, I posted a pic of it as soon as I got it....
> As usual..


Thank you! And sorry that I forgot your lovely bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful red!
> Miss 22 is planning on marrying March 20.


This not long to go! 
And thanks for the bag love!


----------



## Fimpagebag

ShinyW said:


> Oh my my.
> A favourite style of mine.
> Plain simple sumptuous just beautiful



Thank you, ShinyW. 

All credit goes to Ludmilla and Mariapia for introducing me to Gerard Darel.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful red!
> Miss 22 is planning on marrying March 20.



How exciting, Tomsmom. Enjoy every moment of the process. They are some of the fondest memories I share with my DH.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have an Allsaints bag too, and I love it!
> I will take it out tomorrow
> View attachment 4920354



Your never fail to amaze me, Mariapia. From your Birkin to your Allsaints, you have one of the most diverse carefully curated collections on our Island.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> How exciting, Tomsmom. Enjoy every moment of the process. They are some of the fondest memories I share with my DH.


I am enjoying the planning, thank you Fim!  My wedding was full of bruised ego’s and in-laws who weren’t very nice so I’m very protective of miss 22 and her fiancé and their planning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your never fail to amaze me, Mariapia. From your Birkin to your Allsaints, you have one of the most diverse carefully curated collections on our Island.


*This!  *


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I am enjoying the planning, thank you Fim!  My wedding was full of bruised ego’s and in-laws who weren’t very nice so I’m very protective of miss 22 and her fiancé and their planning.


I wonder why some relatives think that other people‘s wedding is all about them and not about the couple. 
On the other hand: a wedding without any bruised egos isn‘t a proper wedding I guess.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I wonder why some relatives think that other people‘s wedding is all about them and not about the couple.
> On the other hand: a wedding without any bruised egos isn‘t a proper wedding I guess.


Haha 25 years ago while we were planning our wedding I told Dh ,”want to know an easy way to offend a large group of people all at one time??  Have a wedding!”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Your never fail to amaze me, Mariapia. From your Birkin to your Allsaints, you have one of the most diverse carefully curated collections on our Island.


Totally agree!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your never fail to amaze me, Mariapia. From your Birkin to your Allsaints, you have one of the most diverse carefully curated collections on our Island.


It's true that I love all kinds of bags, Fim. 
But  I can see that am not the only one here...
Only trouble is  there are so many lovely designs and so many good quality brands everywhere that resisting temptation is impossible.
Yet, I have only bought one bag ( my Manila Grace ) since November 2019.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I wonder why some relatives think that other people‘s wedding is all about them and not about the couple.
> On the other hand: a wedding without any bruised egos isn‘t a proper wedding I guess.



Very true, Ludmilla. But I have to admit that our DD’s wedding wasn’t beset with the usual bruised egos and hurt feelings. 

Possibly because any whining was forwarded to the mother of the bride to be. Oddly enough, no one seemed keen to approach me.  

Perhaps because I was on record for saying that since my DD and her fiancé were paying for everything, the only opinions that mattered were theirs.

Especially when it came to her wedding dress....


----------



## Murphy47

Mariapia said:


> It's true that I love all kinds of bags, Fim.
> But  I can see that am not the only one here...
> Only trouble is  there are so many lovely designs and so many good quality brands everywhere that resisting temptation is impossible.
> Yet, I have only bought one bag ( my Manila Grace ) since November 2019.


Wow! 
can’t believe it’s been an entire year!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Ludmilla. But I have to admit that our DD’s wedding wasn’t beset with the usual bruised egos and hurt feelings.
> 
> Possibly because any whining was forwarded to the mother of the bride to be. Oddly enough, no one seemed keen to approach me.
> 
> Perhaps because I was on record for saying that since my DD and her fiancé were paying for everything, the only opinions that mattered were theirs.
> 
> Especially when it came to her wedding dress....
> 
> View attachment 4921220


That’s a beautiful dress for a beautiful lady!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> That’s a beautiful dress for a beautiful lady!



Awww, thank you, Murphy.  

How are you and your DH doing?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Ludmilla. But I have to admit that our DD’s wedding wasn’t beset with the usual bruised egos and hurt feelings.
> 
> Possibly because any whining was forwarded to the mother of the bride to be. Oddly enough, no one seemed keen to approach me.
> 
> Perhaps because I was on record for saying that since my DD and her fiancé were paying for everything, the only opinions that mattered were theirs.
> 
> Especially when it came to her wedding dress....
> 
> View attachment 4921220


So so pretty!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So so pretty!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Ludmilla. But I have to admit that our DD’s wedding wasn’t beset with the usual bruised egos and hurt feelings.
> 
> Possibly because any whining was forwarded to the mother of the bride to be. Oddly enough, no one seemed keen to approach me.
> 
> Perhaps because I was on record for saying that since my DD and her fiancé were paying for everything, the only opinions that mattered were theirs.
> 
> Especially when it came to her wedding dress....
> 
> View attachment 4921220


oh thats pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Haha 25 years ago while we were planning our wedding I told Dh ,”want to know an easy way to offend a large group of people all at one time??  Have a wedding!”


 That‘s the spirit!


Mariapia said:


> It's true that I love all kinds of bags, Fim.
> But  I can see that am not the only one here...
> Only trouble is  there are so many lovely designs and so many good quality brands everywhere that resisting temptation is impossible.
> Yet, I have only bought one bag ( my Manila Grace ) since November 2019.


Wowzers, Mariapia. You will be my shining example for restraint!


Fimpagebag said:


> Very true, Ludmilla. But I have to admit that our DD’s wedding wasn’t beset with the usual bruised egos and hurt feelings.
> 
> Possibly because any whining was forwarded to the mother of the bride to be. Oddly enough, no one seemed keen to approach me.
> 
> Perhaps because I was on record for saying that since my DD and her fiancé were paying for everything, the only opinions that mattered were theirs.
> 
> Especially when it came to her wedding dress....
> 
> View attachment 4921220


Is that your daughter? Beautiful!  If I ever marry in this life (which is not likely going to happen) this would be a dress I would like to wear!


Murphy47 said:


> Wow!
> can’t believe it’s been an entire year!


How is DH doing? Everything ok?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
We should get some rain and snow today. Wanted to see a friend that I have not seen for a year now. But, her DH is waiting for the result of his covid test and her youngest DD has fever. Sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> We should get some rain and snow today. Wanted to see a friend that I have not seen for a year now. But, her DH is waiting for the result of his covid test and her youngest DD has fever. Sigh.



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla.  

If more people had a considerate caring friend like you we might get a handle on this pandemic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Is that your daughter? Beautiful!  If I ever marry in this life (which is not likely going to happen) this would be a dress I would like to wear!



Never say never, Ludmilla. My DD thought the same as you well into her thirties. You never know who might just be around the corner. 

Or who just might jump out at you.   

Many many years ago my DH and I met at a mutual friend’s Halloween party.   

Her family farm’s barn had been turned into a Haunted House. And my DH was one of the “exhibits.”  

When he leaped out at me I reacted instinctively. 

Then I smacked him in the head with my purse.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It's true that I love all kinds of bags, Fim....
> 
> Yet, I have only bought one bag ( my Manila Grace ) since November 2019.



Wow! Your resolve puts me to shame, Mariapia.  

But I think I may understand how you feel. My DD is more than willing to get me any bag I want for Christmas. 

But I can’t think of any that I love more than the bags I already have.  

Including the bag that I‘ve already bought myself for Christmas.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! Your resolve puts me to shame, Mariapia.
> 
> But I think I may understand how you feel. My DD is more than willing to get me any bag I want for Christmas.
> 
> But I can’t think of any that I love more than the bags I already have.
> 
> Including the bag that I‘ve already bought myself for Christmas.


It wasn't really a resolve, Fim...
No more bag shops in town , two lockdowns ( people are talking about  a third one after Christmas)... I am trying to carry the bags that I have while waiting for better days..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> That‘s the spirit!
> 
> Wowzers, Mariapia. You will be my shining example for restraint!
> 
> Is that your daughter? Beautiful!  If I ever marry in this life (which is not likely going to happen) this would be a dress I would like to wear!
> 
> How is DH doing? Everything ok?


Oh Ludmilla you never know!  You could meet Mr. Right in the oddest place.


----------



## Tomsmom

happy Saturday!  Went to the thrift and found a beautiful pair of Kate Spade heels for a friend, then brand new Margeux shoes for miss 19 and a Burberry sweater and new Corning ware for miss 22.  Great trip!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> happy Saturday!  Went to the thrift and found a beautiful pair of Kate Spade heels for a friend, then brand new Margeux shoes for miss 19 and a Burberry sweater and new Corning ware for miss 22.  Great trip!



All hail the queen of Thrift!  

What a great haul, Tomsmom. You rock!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> All hail the queen of Thrift!
> 
> What a great haul, Tomsmom. You rock!


Thank you !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It wasn't really a resolve, Fim...
> No more bag shops in town , two lockdowns ( people are talking about  a third one after Christmas)... I am trying to carry the bags that I have while waiting for better days..



It is very dispiriting, Mariapia. 

But on a more positive note, the bags you have are amazing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Red bag won.
> View attachment 4920824
> 
> Happy Friday!


What style is this long champ?  I love it


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, Islanders!    

Feeling a bit of a *Grinch *today.    

While I’ll admit there are times when too much honesty is not necessarily a good thing (i.e. “do these jeans make me look fat?”)  

I draw the line at dishonest sellers. My biggest pet peeve is when a seller uses stock photos as opposed to the actual bag.  

Another pet peeve is when obvious alterations have been made without the seller acknowledging the fact.   

Caveat Emptor indeed!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla.
> 
> If more people had a considerate caring friend like you we might get a handle on this pandemic.


It was the sensible thing to do. But it really frustrating. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Never say never, Ludmilla. My DD thought the same as you well into her thirties. You never know who might just be around the corner.
> 
> Or who just might jump out at you.
> 
> Many many years ago my DH and I met at a mutual friend’s Halloween party.
> 
> Her family farm’s barn had been turned into a Haunted House. And my DH was one of the “exhibits.”
> 
> When he leaped out at me I reacted instinctively.
> 
> Then I smacked him in the head with my purse.


Your stories are always the best. If you ever get bored - please consider to write down your life. It would be such an amazing and funny read!


Fimpagebag said:


> Wow! Your resolve puts me to shame, Mariapia.
> 
> But I think I may understand how you feel. My DD is more than willing to get me any bag I want for Christmas.
> 
> But I can’t think of any that I love more than the bags I already have.
> 
> Including the bag that I‘ve already bought myself for Christmas.


What did you get yourself for Christmas?!


Mariapia said:


> It wasn't really a resolve, Fim...
> No more bag shops in town , two lockdowns ( people are talking about  a third one after Christmas)... I am trying to carry the bags that I have while waiting for better days..


I totally get that. My bags were pretty neglected this year and I really want to use the stuff that I have, before getting more. Tbh even without lockdowns I already own way too many bags. 


Tomsmom said:


> Oh Ludmilla you never know!  You could meet Mr. Right in the oddest place.


Hehe. There is no lack of odd places - I fear I am just too odd for Mr. Right.  


Tomsmom said:


> happy Saturday!  Went to the thrift and found a beautiful pair of Kate Spade heels for a friend, then brand new Margeux shoes for miss 19 and a Burberry sweater and new Corning ware for miss 22.  Great trip!


I am with Fim. All hail the Queen of Thirft.  You always find such amazing stuff.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> What style is this long champ?  I love it


Thank you. It has no name it is from the Foulonne line and comes in 4 colours and 2 sizes. I love it and hope there might be other colours for spring.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Islanders!
> 
> Feeling a bit of a *Grinch *today.
> 
> While I’ll admit there are times when too much honesty is not necessarily a good thing (i.e. “do these jeans make me look fat?”)
> 
> I draw the line at dishonest sellers. My biggest pet peeve is when a seller uses stock photos as opposed to the actual bag.
> 
> Another pet peeve is when obvious alterations have been made without the seller acknowledging the fact.
> 
> Caveat Emptor indeed!


Oh no! Not your Christmas bag!
This is so sad!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh no! Not your Christmas bag!
> This is so sad!



Not to worry, Ludmilla. My authentic bag in waiting has long since been safely tucked away in my closet to be unwrapped Christmas morning.


My rant was in response to my recent forays on eBay. 

Uncharacteristically I actually feel bad for guileless buyers who don’t know any better. To them a purse is probably just a purse but in my opinion they’re being misled.

But as the old saying goes, “ignorance is bliss.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Ludmilla. My authentic bag in waiting has long since been safely tucked away in my closet to be unwrapped Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> My rant was in response to my recent forays on eBay.
> 
> Uncharacteristically I actually feel bad for guileless buyers who don’t know any better. To them a purse is probably just a purse but in my opinion they’re being misled.
> 
> But as the old saying goes, “ignorance is bliss.”


I see it all the time with obvious fakes, I’m far from an Authenticator but some bags...  

I’m glad your Christmas bag is safe and wrapped up.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I see it all the time with obvious fakes, I’m far from an Authenticator but some bags...
> 
> I’m glad your Christmas bag is safe and wrapped up.



I’m no expert either, Tomsmom.  

But I’m enough of a bag fanatic to research a brand before buying. 

And I’ll admit that it frankly sucks at times. 

A bag will catch my eye and I’ll be sorely tempted. 

But the warning signs are there. 

And that’s what I find so frustrating.  

I’d cheerfully buy a no name bag if I liked it well enough. But masquerading as something it’s not is a big no no for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Ludmilla. My authentic bag in waiting has long since been safely tucked away in my closet to be unwrapped Christmas morning.
> 
> 
> My rant was in response to my recent forays on eBay.
> 
> Uncharacteristically I actually feel bad for guileless buyers who don’t know any better. To them a purse is probably just a purse but in my opinion they’re being misled.
> 
> But as the old saying goes, “ignorance is bliss.”


I used eBay only twice..
First time I bought a bag ( I didn't even know there could be fakes on the site) I got a counterfeit. 
In the meantime the seller ( a new one! ) had disappeared  from the site and couldn't be traced..
Five or six years later, I noticed a brown vintage Kelly. 
I sent lots of messages to the seller who always replied with pics and thorough information.
She happened to live close to my place and offered to come and show me the bag I wanted before bidding.
She came with her husband and I was delighted.
I then went to their place to get the bag after the auction.
I still have it in my collection.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I used eBay only twice..
> First time I bought a bag ( I didn't even know there could be fakes on the site) I got a counterfeit.
> In the meantime the seller ( a new one! ) had disappeared  from the site and couldn't be traced..
> Five or six years later, I noticed a brown vintage Kelly.
> I sent lots of messages to the seller who always replied with pics and thorough information.
> She happened to live close to my place and offered to come and show me the bag I wanted before bidding.
> She came with her husband and I was delighted.
> I then went to their place to get the bag after the auction.
> I still have it in my collection.



Excellent cautionary tale, Mariapia!  

While there are many honest sellers on eBay, there has been a disturbing trend lately of bogus accounts purporting to be individuals when they are in fact the shill of retail exporters based in China.   

(whenever these sellers are contacted with requests for more information their reply is invariably marred by grammatical errors and the salutation “Friend” )

For that reason, these days I only deal with sellers I have successfully dealt with in the past.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am super careful with ebay, too! There is too much going on.

@Mariapia would you please show your a pic of your Kelly? I would love to see it! Do you still use it now and then?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I used eBay only twice..
> First time I bought a bag ( I didn't even know there could be fakes on the site) I got a counterfeit.
> In the meantime the seller ( a new one! ) had disappeared  from the site and couldn't be traced..
> Five or six years later, I noticed a brown vintage Kelly.
> I sent lots of messages to the seller who always replied with pics and thorough information.
> She happened to live close to my place and offered to come and show me the bag I wanted before bidding.
> She came with her husband and I was delighted.
> I then went to their place to get the bag after the auction.
> I still have it in my collection.


We have to see this bag .  What a great background to the bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am super careful with ebay, too! There is too much going on.
> 
> @Mariapia would you please show your a pic of your Kelly? I would love to see it! Do you still use it now and then?



  
Here is a pic, Ludmilla and Tomsmom  !
	

		
			
		

		
	



By the way, I have never used it...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here is a pic, Ludmilla and Tomsmom  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923649
> 
> By the way, I have never used it...


Beautiful! You need to use it. At least only once! Just for me. 
Your bag and the story to it brightened up my day.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful! You need to use it. At least only once! Just for me.
> Your bag and the story to it brightened up my day.


You're right, Ludmilla..
I should use it but I just never find the opportunity to do so ..
I forgot to tell you the lady is 50 years old ( she is from 1970)


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Here is a pic, Ludmilla and Tomsmom  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923649
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, I have never used it...



Oh my!!  She is gorgeous!!  Please use her!  You have to !


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

That's a lovely Kelly.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀️


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here is a pic, Ludmilla and Tomsmom  !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923649
> 
> By the way, I have never used it...



What a truly beautiful bag, Mariapia.  

I am without words....


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


It's a lovely bag, SouthernPurseGal, I think you can wear it with all colours and all kinds of clothes.
The times when bags , belts and shoes had to be the same colour are over for example. 
Today we wear what we feel comfortable in.
Carry your bag with pride. It's gorgeous !



Fimpagebag said:


> What a truly beautiful bag, Mariapia.
> 
> I am without words....


To tell you the truth, Fim, I had forgotten how beautiful it was...


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


I really like the bag and the contrasting blue. I think you wear it well!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> To tell you the truth, Fim, I had forgotten how beautiful it was...



It is indeed, Mariapia. 

So often we’re all bitten by the immediacy bug. Grab the bag we need for the day and forget about the hidden gems in our closet.  

But every so often it’s good to remind ourselves of these treasures.  And even if we don’t wear them, they can still give us joy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You're right, Ludmilla..
> I should use it but I just never find the opportunity to do so ..
> I forgot to tell you the lady is 50 years old ( she is from 1970)


You do need an opportunity - just use it!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I received a bag today that I'm sort of torn about in both form and function. I love this shade of navy but the contrasting bright blue will limit it's suitability for many outfits..I put this one together with all navy pieces with a fun RGB slogan, "not fragile like a flower, fragile like a bomb." I think it works with this ensemble but it's not going to be easy to pair this bag with my wardrobe but perhaps in summer much easier with dark denim shorts and a solid top. ‍♀


This is a very pretty bag! It should work with many outfits!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday!  I’m anxiously awaiting my Christmas present from Dh, it’s a LV Montsouris backpack!  I’m so excited!  I’m going to have him wrap it so I won’t open until Christmas. . In the meantime I’ve been wrapping all my kids’ gifts. I feel so ahead of the game this year.

I go back to work probably tomorrow, the school where I work, the students are returning on Thursday. I miss them!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I’m anxiously awaiting my Christmas present from Dh, it’s a LV Montsouris backpack!  I’m so excited!  I’m going to have him wrap it so I won’t open until Christmas. . In the meantime I’ve been wrapping all my kids’ gifts. I feel so ahead of the game this year.
> 
> I go back to work probably tomorrow, the school where I work, the students are returning on Thursday. I miss them!!



What a wonderful gift, Tomsmom! It’ll be all the better for waiting until Christmas!


----------



## Ludmilla

Probably last outing for this bag this year. As things tighten up around here, I will pack up my stuff and leave for the country tomorrow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!  I’m anxiously awaiting my Christmas present from Dh, it’s a LV Montsouris backpack!  I’m so excited!  I’m going to have him wrap it so I won’t open until Christmas. . In the meantime I’ve been wrapping all my kids’ gifts. I feel so ahead of the game this year.
> 
> I go back to work probably tomorrow, the school where I work, the students are returning on Thursday. I miss them!!


What a gorgeous gift! Lucky you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Probably last outing for this bag this year. As things tighten up around here, I will pack up my stuff and leave for the country tomorrow.
> View attachment 4925081



Great choice, Ludmilla!  

Every time I see this bag I love it all the more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> 
> Every time I see this bag I love it all the more.


Thank you, Fim. It is also very practical. Esp. for work. And the colour is cheering, but not too loud.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Probably last outing for this bag this year. As things tighten up around here, I will pack up my stuff and leave for the country tomorrow.
> View attachment 4925081


I agree with Fim the more I see that bag the more I love it.  Yes the color is perfect for red. I have a tomato red bag that is just loud, lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Probably last outing for this bag this year. As things tighten up around here, I will pack up my stuff and leave for the country tomorrow.
> View attachment 4925081


We are in the same boat, Ludmilla....
Fortunately, our bags can cheer us up, especially our red ones.
Yours is particularly gorgeous


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are in the same boat, Ludmilla....
> Fortunately, our bags can cheer us up, especially our red ones.
> Yours is particularly gorgeous



Do you have any recourse, Mariapia? Or are you sheltering in place?

A “stay at home” order is looming on my county’s horizon as well. We’ll be allowed to leave home for essentials, but that’s about it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Do you have any recourse, Mariapia? Or are you sheltering in place?
> 
> A “stay at home” order is looming on my county’s horizon as well. We’ll be allowed to leave home for essentials, but that’s about it.



We have been on a new lockdown   for a few weeks.
It's not as strict as the first one which lasted 8 weeks.
We are allowed to spend 3 hours outside every day but we cannot travel more than 20 km...
We still have a document that indicates where we live and  at what time we left home. The Police can ask for it and we can get fined if something is wrong. ( € 135)
All shops are open this time but theatres, cinemas, restaurants, coffee shops, ski resorts .. are closed.
We all know  the Government is thinking about new restrictions for Christmas  and New Year'sEve  ( a curfew is on their mind )after seeing what happened in the Us with Thanksgiving  family meetings.
The Prime Minister will address the nation in a few days...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We have been on a new lockdown   for a few weeks.
> It's not as strict as the first one which lasted 8 weeks.
> We are allowed to spend 3 hours outside every day but we cannot travel more than 20 km...
> We still have a document that indicates where we live and  at what time we left home. The Police can ask for it and we can get fined if something is wrong. ( € 135)
> All shops are open this time but theatres, cinemas, restaurants, coffee shops, ski resorts .. are closed.
> We all know  the Government is thinking about new restrictions for Christmas  and New Year'sEve  ( a curfew is on their mind )after seeing what happened in the Us with Thanksgiving  family meetings.
> The Prime Minister will address the nation in a few days...



It’s never been more true than that we’re all in this together, Mariapia. 

And I for one count myself as lucky that I have all of you here to keep me (marginally) sane.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I agree with Fim the more I see that bag the more I love it.  Yes the color is perfect for red. I have a tomato red bag that is just loud, lol.


Thank you! 
Now I am feeling I should have taken that bag to travel to the country. 
And not my midnight blue Theia.


Mariapia said:


> We are in the same boat, Ludmilla....
> Fortunately, our bags can cheer us up, especially our red ones.
> Yours is particularly gorgeous


Sigh. I am sorry that you have a looming lockdown over you. It is the same here.
The girl at the bakery where I buy my breakfast every morning said that many are leaving the big city now.
I told her that I am leaving, too.
Are you all on your own the upcoming days?


Fimpagebag said:


> It’s never been more true than that we’re all in this together, Mariapia.
> 
> And I for one count myself as lucky that I have all of you here to keep me (marginally) sane.


Hehehe. You are one of the most cheerful persons around here. You lift me up every single time.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m back at work today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m back at work today.


Hope you have a good time there. Without much stress!


----------



## Ludmilla

Going home a bit early for Christmas.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Going home a bit early for Christmas.
> View attachment 4926083



Good for you, Ludmilla!  

I like both your traveling companions.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Going home a bit early for Christmas.
> View attachment 4926083



love the Bilberry and that scarf is so perfect and pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla!
> 
> I like both your traveling companions.





Tomsmom said:


> love the Bilberry and that scarf is so perfect and pretty!


Thank you both!
I needed some cheering colours so scarf was perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Murphy47 how is your DH doing? How are you? Everything ok?


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> @Murphy47 how is your DH doing? How are you? Everything ok?


All is fine. He has recovered well. He’s been home for 10 days now with not much to do and nowhere really to go and it’s getting a little.....crowded here in the house. 
He is after all A Man. 
sick ones are especially trying.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> All is fine. He has recovered well. He’s been home for 10 days now with not much to do and nowhere really to go and it’s getting a little.....crowded here in the house.
> He is after all A Man.
> sick ones are especially trying.


I’m so glad he is fine!  Patience...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> All is fine. He has recovered well. He’s been home for 10 days now with not much to do and nowhere really to go and it’s getting a little.....crowded here in the house.
> He is after all A Man.
> sick ones are especially trying.



That’s wonderful news, Murphy! 

Men can be the most challenging of patients.  

Kudos to you for maintaining your sanity.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

As many of us are masked these days, so too are our bags.  

With fewer places to go many of our bags remain tucked away for better days to come.  

But as I’ve discovered, life always offers lessons to be learned. 

Like the fact that I own a number of bags that I have simply to *have*. 

And I’m okay with that. 

For me a bag that only make an appearance once a year is the same as Christmas ornaments and birthday candles. 

And like the latter, as each year passes their number only increases!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As many of us are masked these days, so too are our bags.
> 
> With fewer places to go many of our bags remain tucked away for better days to come.
> 
> But as I’ve discovered, life always offers lessons to be learned.
> 
> Like the fact that I own a number of bags that I have simply to *have*.
> 
> And I’m okay with that.
> 
> For me a bag that only make an appearance once a year is the same as Christmas ornaments and birthday candles.
> 
> And like the latter, as each year passes their number only increases!


I couldn't have said it better, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Going home a bit early for Christmas.
> View attachment 4926083



You made the right decision, Ludmilla.
You will be much safer far from the big city   



Murphy47 said:


> All is fine. He has recovered well. He’s been home for 10 days now with not much to do and nowhere really to go and it’s getting a little.....crowded here in the house.
> He is after all A Man.
> sick ones are especially trying.



Wonderful news, Murphy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I couldn't have said it better, Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia. 

But I must admit that your beautiful Jeanne and gorgeous Kelly entered into my thoughts when I wrote that post.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> All is fine. He has recovered well. He’s been home for 10 days now with not much to do and nowhere really to go and it’s getting a little.....crowded here in the house.
> He is after all A Man.
> sick ones are especially trying.


Yay! I am so happy!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As many of us are masked these days, so too are our bags.
> 
> With fewer places to go many of our bags remain tucked away for better days to come.
> 
> But as I’ve discovered, life always offers lessons to be learned.
> 
> Like the fact that I own a number of bags that I have simply to *have*.
> 
> And I’m okay with that.
> 
> For me a bag that only make an appearance once a year is the same as Christmas ornaments and birthday candles.
> 
> And like the latter, as each year passes their number only increases!


I also have bags that I need to *have* but that I do not use very often. Like you I am fine with that. And yes, I try to use those bags once in a while. 


Mariapia said:


> You made the right decision, Ludmilla.
> You will be much safer far from the big city
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful news, Murphy!


I feel much better right now. I do not have to worry about travelling and I am able to help my parents.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday my friends!  I’ve just returned  from grocery shopping, I have such a glamorous life lol!  Hope to get to the thrift shop today. On Covid news, here our numbers are rising, indoor dining to close on Monday. I have a hair appointment this Tuesday fingers crossed the salons stay open.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday my friends!  I’ve just returned  from grocery shopping, I have such a glamorous life lol!  Hope to get to the thrift shop today. On Covid news, here our numbers are rising, indoor dining to close on Monday. I have a hair appointment this Tuesday fingers crossed the salons stay open.


Happy Saturday Tomsmom!
My life is as glamorous as yours. Yesterday I ran some errands like fetching books and wool and lebkuchen. Today I went grocery shopping to get ingredients for Christmas bakery. I so hope that I can stay at the country during the upcoming lockdown. So I will be able to do some baking. I neglected this during the past years.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday my friends!  I’ve just returned  from grocery shopping, I have such a glamorous life lol!  Hope to get to the thrift shop today. On Covid news, here our numbers are rising, indoor dining to close on Monday. I have a hair appointment this Tuesday fingers crossed the salons stay open.





Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday Tomsmom!
> My life is as glamorous as yours. Yesterday I ran some errands like fetching books and wool and lebkuchen. Today I went grocery shopping to get ingredients for Christmas bakery. I so hope that I can stay at the country during the upcoming lockdown. So I will be able to do some baking. I neglected this during the past years.



Love your posts, ladies!  

My errands this morning were as equally glamorous as yours, Tomsmom and Ludmilla.  

I went to the post office to mail the last Christmas gifts on my list. Then it was grocery shopping, gassing up the truck, and then on to the Pharmacy.  

But the holiday spirit abounds.

Our local chapter of the FFA (Future Farmers of America) were able to collect donations of 53,000 pounds of milk, eggs, produce, etc. to distribute to those in need.

Helping out the FFA load the flatbed trucks were their fellow classmates from all our local high schools.






I can’t say enough about these fine young people whose generation is so often characterized as self absorbed and uncaring. From what I saw today, nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday my friends!  I’ve just returned  from grocery shopping, I have such a glamorous life lol!  Hope to get to the thrift shop today. On Covid news, here our numbers are rising, indoor dining to close on Monday. I have a hair appointment this Tuesday fingers crossed the salons stay open.



Fingers crossed for you, Tomsmom!




Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday Tomsmom!
> My life is as glamorous as yours. Yesterday I ran some errands like fetching books and wool and lebkuchen. Today I went grocery shopping to get ingredients for Christmas bakery. I so hope that I can stay at the country during the upcoming lockdown. So I will be able to do some baking. I neglected this during the past years.



Nothing glamorous here either...
I think you will be able to stay in your hometown, Ludmilla.
And make lots of Christmas cakes.
Being close to your family will help you get rid of all the stress you have been through at work in the last weeks. 



Fimpagebag said:


> Love your posts, ladies!
> 
> My errands this morning were as equally glamorous as yours, Tomsmom and Ludmilla.
> 
> I went to the post office to mail the last Christmas gifts on my list. Then it was grocery shopping, gassing up the truck, and then on to the Pharmacy.
> 
> But the holiday spirit abounds.
> 
> Our local chapter of the FFA (Future Farmers of America) were able to collect donations of 53,000 pounds of milk, eggs, produce, etc. to distribute to those in need.
> 
> Helping out the FFA load the flatbed trucks were their fellow classmates from all our local high schools.
> 
> View attachment 4928201
> View attachment 4928202
> View attachment 4928203
> 
> 
> I can’t say enough about these fine young people whose generation is so often characterized as self absorbed and uncaring. From what I saw today, nothing could be further from the truth.



I agree with you, Fim. Lots of young people are ready to help during hard times. It's the same here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday Tomsmom!
> My life is as glamorous as yours. Yesterday I ran some errands like fetching books and wool and lebkuchen. Today I went grocery shopping to get ingredients for Christmas bakery. I so hope that I can stay at the country during the upcoming lockdown. So I will be able to do some baking. I neglected this during the past years.


Baking can be so therapeutic!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your posts, ladies!
> 
> My errands this morning were as equally glamorous as yours, Tomsmom and Ludmilla.
> 
> I went to the post office to mail the last Christmas gifts on my list. Then it was grocery shopping, gassing up the truck, and then on to the Pharmacy.
> 
> But the holiday spirit abounds.
> 
> Our local chapter of the FFA (Future Farmers of America) were able to collect donations of 53,000 pounds of milk, eggs, produce, etc. to distribute to those in need.
> 
> Helping out the FFA load the flatbed trucks were their fellow classmates from all our local high schools.
> 
> View attachment 4928201
> View attachment 4928202
> View attachment 4928203
> 
> 
> I can’t say enough about these fine young people whose generation is so often characterized as self absorbed and uncaring. From what I saw today, nothing could be further from the truth.


That is wonderful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your posts, ladies!
> 
> My errands this morning were as equally glamorous as yours, Tomsmom and Ludmilla.
> 
> I went to the post office to mail the last Christmas gifts on my list. Then it was grocery shopping, gassing up the truck, and then on to the Pharmacy.
> 
> But the holiday spirit abounds.
> 
> Our local chapter of the FFA (Future Farmers of America) were able to collect donations of 53,000 pounds of milk, eggs, produce, etc. to distribute to those in need.
> 
> Helping out the FFA load the flatbed trucks were their fellow classmates from all our local high schools.
> 
> View attachment 4928201
> View attachment 4928202
> View attachment 4928203
> 
> 
> I can’t say enough about these fine young people whose generation is so often characterized as self absorbed and uncaring. From what I saw today, nothing could be further from the truth.


What a lovely post Fim!
It is nice to see those young people.  It gives hope.


Mariapia said:


> Fingers crossed for you, Tomsmom!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing glamorous here either...
> I think you will be able to stay in your hometown, Ludmilla.
> And make lots of Christmas cakes.
> Being close to your family will help you get rid of all the stress you have been through at work in the last weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you, Fim. Lots of young people are ready to help during hard times. It's the same here.


Our new boss starts tomorrow. She is a former colleagues who left for two years. I wonder how she is going to perform as head of department.


Tomsmom said:


> Baking can be so therapeutic!


 And it gives some sense of normal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a lovely post Fim!
> It is nice to see those young people.  It gives hope.
> 
> Our new boss starts tomorrow. She is a former colleagues who left for two years. I wonder how she is going to perform as head of department.
> 
> And it gives some sense of normal.



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

Good luck with your new boss. Hope she’ll be better than some of the bosses you’ve had lately. 

On other fronts, I’ve been seriously considering a bag I’ve seen on eBay recently. I’m in communication with the seller and have done my research as it is a vintage bag. 

Only time will tell. But I must admit I’m seriously tempted.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Good luck with your new boss. Hope she’ll be better than some of the bosses you’ve had lately.
> 
> On other fronts, I’ve been seriously considering a bag I’ve seen on eBay recently. I’m in communication with the seller and have done my research as it is a vintage bag.
> 
> Only time will tell. But I must admit I’m seriously tempted.


Wow, Fim! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What a lovely post Fim!
> It is nice to see those young people.  It gives hope.
> 
> Our new boss starts tomorrow. She is a former colleagues who left for two years. I wonder how she is going to perform as head of department.
> 
> And it gives some sense of normal.


 So... your new boss is a lady and a former colleague .
Sounds all good to me, Ludmilla.
Keep us posted!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim! I can't wait to see it!



At this stage it’s still only a possible purchase, Mariapia. There’s every chance I’ll be outbid. If so, then it isn’t meant to be.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> At this stage it’s still only a possible purchase, Mariapia. There’s every chance I’ll be outbid. If so, then it isn’t meant to be.


I’m so excited!!  I really hope you win!!


----------



## Murphy47

Good evening fellow islanders! Hubbie has recovered and is back to work tomorrow. At the moment he is in the garage building me a stable for my Nativity set as last years has gone missing.
I have Had no money for bags but lots of time to decorate this year.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening fellow islanders! Hubbie has recovered and is back to work tomorrow. At the moment he is in the garage building me a stable for my Nativity set as last years has gone missing.
> I have Had no money for bags but lots of time to decorate this year.
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929277
> View attachment 4929276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929275


So lovey !!  You did an awesome job. I’m glad your Dh is recovered!


----------



## Murphy47

Tomsmom said:


> So lovey !!  You did an awesome job. I’m glad your Dh is recovered!


Me too! I don’t think I can take too much more togetherness for awhile.


----------



## southernbelle43

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening fellow islanders! Hubbie has recovered and is back to work tomorrow. At the moment he is in the garage building me a stable for my Nativity set as last years has gone missing.
> I have Had no money for bags but lots of time to decorate this year.
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929277
> View attachment 4929276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929275


Pretty, pretty!  So warm and inviting!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> At this stage it’s still only a possible purchase, Mariapia. There’s every chance I’ll be outbid. If so, then it isn’t meant to be.


Fingers crossed, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Me too! I don’t think I can take too much more togetherne
> 
> 
> Murphy47 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good evening fellow islanders! Hubbie has recovered and is back to work tomorrow. At the moment he is in the garage building me a stable for my Nativity set as last years has gone missing.
> I have Had no money for bags but lots of time to decorate this year.
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929277
> View attachment 4929276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929275
> 
> 
> 
> wow!
> Beautiful decorations, Murphy.
> You did a very good job.
> Huge, huge congrats!
Click to expand...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Good evening fellow islanders! Hubbie has recovered and is back to work tomorrow. At the moment he is in the garage building me a stable for my Nativity set as last years has gone missing.
> I have Had no money for bags but lots of time to decorate this year.
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929277
> View attachment 4929276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929275



Great job, Murphy! Your Christmas spirit is on full display.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Good luck with your new boss. Hope she’ll be better than some of the bosses you’ve had lately.
> 
> On other fronts, I’ve been seriously considering a bag I’ve seen on eBay recently. I’m in communication with the seller and have done my research as it is a vintage bag.
> 
> Only time will tell. But I must admit I’m seriously tempted.


We had the first online meeting today and we will have to see. I stopped being overly excited about work related stuff a while ago. 

oooh! I wonder what you are looking at.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> So... your new boss is a lady and a former colleague .
> Sounds all good to me, Ludmilla.
> Keep us posted!


Yes. It is the colleague that left two years ago. She is back! 


Fimpagebag said:


> At this stage it’s still only a possible purchase, Mariapia. There’s every chance I’ll be outbid. If so, then it isn’t meant to be.


Keeping my fingers crossed!!!


Murphy47 said:


> Good evening fellow islanders! Hubbie has recovered and is back to work tomorrow. At the moment he is in the garage building me a stable for my Nativity set as last years has gone missing.
> I have Had no money for bags but lots of time to decorate this year.
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929274
> View attachment 4929277
> View attachment 4929276
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929275


You are definitely our most talented decorator here! 
Covid and staying indoors brings me to think about decorating, too.
Very happy that your hubby is recovered. An aunt of one of my friends is struggling at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Hope you are all well.
Our new hard lockdown starts on Wednesday. I do feel depressed. And have some errands left to do.
At least I will be able to wear a bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning,


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope you are all well.
> Our new hard lockdown starts on Wednesday. I do feel depressed. And have some errands left to do.
> At least I will be able to wear a bag.



Happy Monday, Ludmilla.  

With a hard lockdown looming, you have every right to feel depressed.  

All I can suggest is that we all embrace our inner Murphy. ‍

While it’s doubtful that any of us can even approach her Christmas decorating skills, we can all take heart in her indomitable spirit.  

Given everything she’s had to deal with lately, the fact that she could soldier through and still embrace the Christmas spirit is an inspiration to us all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> .....oooh! I wonder what you are looking at.



Looking no longer, Ludmilla.  

I won my bid. 

It’s a bag that first caught my eye in 2009 on one of the threads here on TPF.  

And it’s taken me this long to find one in my price range. 

All will be revealed once it arrives.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Looking no longer, Ludmilla.
> 
> I won my bid.
> 
> It’s a bag that first caught my eye in 2009 on one of the threads here on TPF.
> 
> And it’s taken me this long to find one in my price range.
> 
> All will be revealed once it arrives.


Ooooooh you’re killing me!!


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> Pretty, pretty!  So warm and inviting!


Thank you! I was hoping it would encourage the kids to come and visit more. Lol.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Looking no longer, Ludmilla.
> 
> I won my bid.
> 
> It’s a bag that first caught my eye in 2009 on one of the threads here on TPF.
> 
> And it’s taken me this long to find one in my price range.
> 
> All will be revealed once it arrives.


Wow! Congratulations, Fim  
Now I am thinking about 2009 bags ..and trying to find out what beauty you have  bought....
And I think I am not the only one....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning,
> 
> 
> Happy Monday, Ludmilla.
> 
> With a hard lockdown looming, you have every right to feel depressed.
> 
> All I can suggest is that we all embrace our inner Murphy. ‍
> 
> While it’s doubtful that any of us can even approach her Christmas decorating skills, we can all take heart in her indomitable spirit.
> 
> Given everything she’s had to deal with lately, the fact that she could soldier through and still embrace the Christmas spirit is an inspiration to us all.


Yes! This is definitely an inspiration and I try to look on the bright side of life. 
Hehe. And I _might_ do some Christmas decorating.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Looking no longer, Ludmilla.
> 
> I won my bid.
> 
> It’s a bag that first caught my eye in 2009 on one of the threads here on TPF.
> 
> And it’s taken me this long to find one in my price range.
> 
> All will be revealed once it arrives.


Congrats! I hope you get that bag soon! 


Tomsmom said:


> Ooooooh you’re killing me!!


Me too!


Murphy47 said:


> Thank you! I was hoping it would encourage the kids to come and visit more. Lol.


I hope they visit you soon!


Mariapia said:


> Wow! Congratulations, Fim
> Now I am thinking about 2009 bags ..and trying to find out what beauty you have  bought....
> And I think I am not the only one....


I am wondering, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

While we are waiting for Fim‘s new bag I am posting the bag that accompanied me for my last errands.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> While we are waiting for Fim‘s new bag I am posting the bag that accompanied me for my last errands.
> View attachment 4929727


Love this color and shape!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> While we are waiting for Fim‘s new bag I am posting the bag that accompanied me for my last errands.
> View attachment 4929727



Great bag, Ludmilla!  Love the color, the leather, and the discreet contrast stitching.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> While we are waiting for Fim‘s new bag I am posting the bag that accompanied me for my last errands.
> View attachment 4929727


Exactly my kind of bag, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Finally able to download a pic of the preloved bag I couldn’t resist.  

Hopefully it’ll arrive sometime next week....


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Finally able to download a pic of the preloved bag I couldn’t resist.
> 
> Hopefully it’ll arrive sometime next week....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929975


What a cool looking bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> What a cool looking bag!



Glad you like it, Murphy. 

It is most definitely preloved and has seen its share of wear.  

But I’m more than willing to give it the TLC it deserves.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just scored a lovely (seeming, but I'm hopeful) fendi 2jours on fleabay for Quite a steal! Yippee!


----------



## ShinyW

Fimpagebag said:


> Finally able to download a pic of the preloved bag I couldn’t resist.
> 
> Hopefully it’ll arrive sometime next week....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929975


Goodness. 
Just love it


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Finally able to download a pic of the preloved bag I couldn’t resist.
> 
> Hopefully it’ll arrive sometime next week....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929975


Love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just scored a lovely (seeming, but I'm hopeful) fendi 2jours on fleabay for Quite a steal! Yippee!


That’s awesome!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.   

It’s Truth be Told” Tuesday.   

As evidenced by my recent bag purchases, I have become more Eurocentric in my choice of bags.  

It doesn’t mean that I’ve turned my back on either the Dooney or Patricia Nash bags that I love.  

Instead the motivation behind my recent acquisitions is twofold.  

Lust and opportunism.  

Two of our preeminent fellow Islanders (by virtue of their wonderful bags) has incited a pardonable lust in me to look further afield in my choice of bags.  

Opportunism soon followed. Exploring bags I hadn’t considered before expanded my horizons in the preloved market.  

 Finding those in my price range then led to careful consideration and increasing knowledge of those brands.  

Then when the moment was right, I pounced. I didn’t always win my bid, but other times I did.   

So to my two chief enablers, Ludmilla and Mariapia, my thanks for not only expanding my horizons, but my bag collection as well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this color and shape!





Fimpagebag said:


> Great bag, Ludmilla!  Love the color, the leather, and the discreet contrast stitching.





Mariapia said:


> Exactly my kind of bag, Ludmilla!


Thank you, ladies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Finally able to download a pic of the preloved bag I couldn’t resist.
> 
> Hopefully it’ll arrive sometime next week....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929975


Ooooh! Nice!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just scored a lovely (seeming, but I'm hopeful) fendi 2jours on fleabay for Quite a steal! Yippee!


Hehe. Congrats on your find.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> It’s Truth be Told” Tuesday.
> 
> As evidenced by my recent bag purchases, I have become more Eurocentric in my choice of bags.
> 
> It doesn’t mean that I’ve turned my back on either the Dooney or Patricia Nash bags that I love.
> 
> Instead the motivation behind my recent acquisitions is twofold.
> 
> Lust and opportunism.
> 
> Two of our preeminent fellow Islanders (by virtue of their wonderful bags) has incited a pardonable lust in me to look further afield in my choice of bags.
> 
> Opportunism soon followed. Exploring bags I hadn’t considered before expanded my horizons in the preloved market.
> 
> Finding those in my price range then led to careful consideration and increasing knowledge of those brands.
> 
> Then when the moment was right, I pounced. I didn’t always win my bid, but other times I did.
> 
> So to my two chief enablers, Ludmilla and Mariapia, my thanks for not only expanding my horizons, but my bag collection as well!


You are very welcome, Fim. 
You are just as enabeling as we are. And I am looking at your Dooney bags right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Finally able to download a pic of the preloved bag I couldn’t resist.
> 
> Hopefully it’ll arrive sometime next week....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929975
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A



What a great find, Fim!
Once more it shows patience always pays off .  



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I just scored a lovely (seeming, but I'm hopeful) fendi 2jours on fleabay for Quite a steal! Yippee!



Congratulations SouthernPurseGal!
Fendi 2 Jours is an iconic bag.



Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> It’s Truth be Told” Tuesday.
> 
> As evidenced by my recent bag purchases, I have become more Eurocentric in my choice of bags.
> 
> It doesn’t mean that I’ve turned my back on either the Dooney or Patricia Nash bags that I love.
> 
> Instead the motivation behind my recent acquisitions is twofold.
> 
> Lust and opportunism.
> 
> Two of our preeminent fellow Islanders (by virtue of their wonderful bags) has incited a pardonable lust in me to look further afield in my choice of bags.
> 
> Opportunism soon followed. Exploring bags I hadn’t considered before expanded my horizons in the preloved market.
> 
> Finding those in my price range then led to careful consideration and increasing knowledge of those brands.
> 
> Then when the moment was right, I pounced. I didn’t always win my bid, but other times I did.
> 
> So to my two chief enablers, Ludmilla and Mariapia, my thanks for not only expanding my horizons, but my bag collection as well!



Thank you, Fim! Now I am blushing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are very welcome, Fim.
> You are just as enabeling as we are. And I am looking at your Dooney bags right now.



There will be another Dooney (yet to be unwrapped) for you to see Christmas morning, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great find, Fim!
> Once more it shows patience always pays off .
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations SouthernPurseGal!
> Fendi 2 Jours is an iconic bag.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Fim! Now I am blushing!



And well might you blush, Mariapia. 

Seeing any of your bags is always a high point in my day.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

And I just bought a bal city in turquoise and Chloé paratay off eBay. What's up with two thousand dollar bags selling for two hundred dollars? I can't understand. I realize that these are very dated IT bags from over a decade ago, so they're everywhere on the secondary market, thus cheap because the market is glutted. But still that's reallllly cheap especially if they still are in relatively good or refurbishable condition.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> And I just bought a bal city in turquoise and Chloé paratay off eBay. What's up with two thousand dollar bags selling for two hundred dollars? I can't understand. I realize that these are very dated IT bags from over a decade ago, so they're everywhere on the secondary market, thus cheap because the market is glutted. But still that's reallllly cheap especially if they still are in relatively good or refurbishable condition.


You did awesome!!


----------



## Murphy47

SouthernPurseGal said:


> And I just bought a bal city in turquoise and Chloé paratay off eBay. What's up with two thousand dollar bags selling for two hundred dollars? I can't understand. I realize that these are very dated IT bags from over a decade ago, so they're everywhere on the secondary market, thus cheap because the market is glutted. But still that's reallllly cheap especially if they still are in relatively good or refurbishable condition.


Lots of young folks are broke so lots of bags on the market.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Back at school and work is a little bit “normal” I’m happy to see the students I give care to. This morning I saw one of the para professionals I am in and out of her class and she gifted me a Macy’s gift card and a box of candy, I almost fell over right then and there.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Back at school and work is a little bit “normal” I’m happy to see the students I give care to. This morning I saw one of the para professionals I am in and out of her class and she gifted me a Macy’s gift card and a box of candy, I almost fell over right then and there.



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

Glad you’re having a good day at work. So nice that the Christmas spirit is alive and well  among your colleagues!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There will be another Dooney (yet to be unwrapped) for you to see Christmas morning, Ludmilla.


Ooooh! Exciting!!! 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> And I just bought a bal city in turquoise and Chloé paratay off eBay. What's up with two thousand dollar bags selling for two hundred dollars? I can't understand. I realize that these are very dated IT bags from over a decade ago, so they're everywhere on the secondary market, thus cheap because the market is glutted. But still that's reallllly cheap especially if they still are in relatively good or refurbishable condition.


You were lucky! Here those bags are much higher in price (at least last time I‘ve checked.)


Murphy47 said:


> Lots of young folks are broke so lots of bags on the market.


This is probably true. 


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Back at school and work is a little bit “normal” I’m happy to see the students I give care to. This morning I saw one of the para professionals I am in and out of her class and she gifted me a Macy’s gift card and a box of candy, I almost fell over right then and there.


And you well deserved that gift!
I am very happy for you that your work is a little bit normal.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> And I just bought a bal city in turquoise and Chloé paratay off eBay. What's up with two thousand dollar bags selling for two hundred dollars? I can't understand. I realize that these are very dated IT bags from over a decade ago, so they're everywhere on the secondary market, thus cheap because the market is glutted. But still that's reallllly cheap especially if they still are in relatively good or refurbishable condition.


What lovely bags, SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Mariapia said:


> What lovely bags, SouthernPurseGal!


Oh thank you! But when they arrive there's no place for them!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oops


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Doesn't my Lotuff working tote just dwarf everything else!?


----------



## Narnanz

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 4931301


Too much Bag Candy...my eyes dont know where to look first!
Kind of loving the Dior....is it Dior?..I only own a piar of sunglasses by Dior that I thrifed for 50c so dont really know the brand.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Narnanz said:


> Too much Bag Candy...my eyes dont know where to look first!
> Kind of loving the Dior....is it Dior?..I only own a piar of sunglasses by Dior that I thrifed for 50c so dont really know the brand.


Bottom center is my dior new lock hobo flap.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 4931301


Looks like you‘ve been busy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Morning, fellow Islanders!  

For any ”Back to the Future” fans....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good Morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> For any ”Back to the Future” fans....
> 
> View attachment 4931874


Hehe. But maybe they could help us out?!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oops
> 
> View attachment 4931301


Beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Yeti or not, here I go...


*

To town to buy groceries.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> *Yeti or not, here I go...
> 
> View attachment 4932021
> *
> 
> To town to buy groceries.


Be careful!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm in the worst place in the world for covid. Yippee.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm in the worst place in the world for covid. Yippee.


Oh no !!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Yeah Tennessee ain't doing so hot.

My dog is one week post op from eyelid surgery and escaped out the door and went on a wild neighborhood spree and ripped his cone off his head. I hope he didn't rip out his sutures. Working from home yet.....sitting in the parking lot at the vet's.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yeah Tennessee ain't doing so hot.
> 
> My dog is one week post op from eyelid surgery and escaped out the door and went on a wild neighborhood spree and ripped his cone off his head. I hope he didn't rip out his sutures. Working from home yet.....sitting in the parking lot at the vet's.


Oh no!!  Darn animals really keep you on your feet. I hope all is well!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yeah Tennessee ain't doing so hot.
> 
> My dog is one week post op from eyelid surgery and escaped out the door and went on a wild neighborhood spree and ripped his cone off his head. I hope he didn't rip out his sutures. Working from home yet.....sitting in the parking lot at the vet's.



What a day you’re having, SouthernPurseGal. Hope your dog is okay.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no!!  Darn animals really keep you on your feet. I hope all is well!





Fimpagebag said:


> What a day you’re having, SouthernPurseGal. Hope your dog is okay.


Thanks guys! All is well. Girls and pups and I hunkered for the night. 

I should be getting my red Chloé tomorrow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks guys! All is well. Girls and pups and I hunkered for the night.
> 
> I should be getting my red Chloé tomorrow!



Glad to hear you’re all good, SouthernPurseGal. Really looking forward to seeing your Chloe.  

And where you’ll find shelf space for her.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, Islanders!  

Winter has definitely arrived in WNY. 

So I can look forward to the next few months being bundled up to the eyeballs against the cold. 

And that’s when the “Power of the Purse” comes to the fore. 

The anonymity of heavy winter outerwear does little to distinguish us from one another.  

Yet the bags we choose to carry does.  

So, my fellow Islanders, let us dig deep into our closets and do our bit “to make the season bright.”


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My new to me Chloé is that same color!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Trimmed the girls' hair. Cool yin yang situation.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It came! I'm very pleased with my new to me Chloé and new to me (& also NWT actually, never carried) MM midi Juliet.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh thank you! But when they arrive there's no place for them!


Tell me about it...


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> It came! I'm very pleased with my new to me Chloé and new to me (& also NWT actually, never carried) MM midi Juliet.



Great choices! Love them both!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Yeti or not, here I go...
> 
> View attachment 4932021
> *
> 
> To town to buy groceries.


Looks like it is pretty cold at your place.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks guys! All is well. Girls and pups and I hunkered for the night.
> 
> I should be getting my red Chloé tomorrow!


Glad your dog is well!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in WNY.
> 
> So I can look forward to the next few months being bundled up to the eyeballs against the cold.
> 
> And that’s when the “Power of the Purse” comes to the fore.
> 
> The anonymity of heavy winter outerwear does little to distinguish us from one another.
> 
> Yet the bags we choose to carry does.
> 
> So, my fellow Islanders, let us dig deep into our closets and do our bit “to make the season bright.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932659


That‘s the spirit, Fim!
On the one side I would love to experience a winter like yours. On the other hand I know I would be a complete mess facing your winter. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> It came! I'm very pleased with my new to me Chloé and new to me (& also NWT actually, never carried) MM midi Juliet.


I like that Chloe!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks! Me too. It's in quite good condition and the leather is so silky soft.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> It came! I'm very pleased with my new to me Chloé and new to me (& also NWT actually, never carried) MM midi Juliet.


Oh I love the Chloe!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Modeling my new to me bags!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> Winter has definitely arrived in WNY.
> 
> So I can look forward to the next few months being bundled up to the eyeballs against the cold.
> 
> And that’s when the “Power of the Purse” comes to the fore.
> 
> The anonymity of heavy winter outerwear does little to distinguish us from one another.
> 
> Yet the bags we choose to carry does.
> 
> So, my fellow Islanders, let us dig deep into our closets and do our bit “to make the season bright.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 4932659


Perfect bag and perfect red for a winter day, Fim.
It will go very well with the lovely down jacket you were wearing in the other pic.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Modeling my new to me bags!


Very pretty and I adore your clothes, too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday all!
Already went grocery shopping with my favorite company theses days. MM Theia. Part of me does not feel in the mood for changing bags. The other part just enjoys how comfortable and roomy and lightweight this bag is. Plus - I want to see how the leather develops. It is called Aquile Matte and has a kind of velvet surface and is prone to scratches (you can see them when you zoom in). I wonder how it patinas.



Now, I am off to do some cleaning. And in the afternoon I will bake some lebkuchen.   Wish I could invite you over.


----------



## ShinyW

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Already went grocery shopping with my favorite company theses days. MM Theia. Part of me does not feel in the mood for changing bags. The other part just enjoys how comfortable and roomy and lightweight this bag is. Plus - I want to see how the leather develops. It is called Aquile Matte and has a kind of velvet surface and is prone to scratches (you can see them when you zoom in). I wonder how it patinas.
> View attachment 4933394
> 
> 
> Now, I am off to do some cleaning. And in the afternoon I will bake some lebkuchen.   Wish I could invite you over.


Will there be freshly brewed coffee? 
If so. 
I will make the 13,737 km journey.


----------



## Ludmilla

ShinyW said:


> Will there be freshly brewed coffee?
> If so.
> I will make the 13,737 km journey.


Of course there will be coffee!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Already went grocery shopping with my favorite company theses days. MM Theia. Part of me does not feel in the mood for changing bags. The other part just enjoys how comfortable and roomy and lightweight this bag is. Plus - I want to see how the leather develops. It is called Aquile Matte and has a kind of velvet surface and is prone to scratches (you can see them when you zoom in). I wonder how it patinas.
> View attachment 4933394
> 
> 
> Now, I am off to do some cleaning. And in the afternoon I will bake some lebkuchen.  Wish I could invite you over.



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla! 

You couldn’t have chosen a better companion than your Theia. 

From my perspective, a beloved bag only gets better over time. 

It tells a story of shared adventures and secrets known only to the two of you.  

A solace during these tumultuous times, a well loved bag like your Theia is the one constant you can rely on.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks, I have been buying so many clothes lately. Including that turtleneck from Club Monaco and paperbag jeans from Boden.
Happy weekend!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

View attachment 4933590

remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
Well I have done it again.
View attachment 4933591

i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
View attachment 4933592

and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4933593

Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.

do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Already went grocery shopping with my favorite company theses days. MM Theia. Part of me does not feel in the mood for changing bags. The other part just enjoys how comfortable and roomy and lightweight this bag is. Plus - I want to see how the leather develops. It is called Aquile Matte and has a kind of velvet surface and is prone to scratches (you can see them when you zoom in). I wonder how it patinas.
> View attachment 4933394
> 
> 
> Now, I am off to do some cleaning. And in the afternoon I will bake some lebkuchen.   Wish I could invite you over.


Gorgeous bag!!!  I wish I could be there


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4933590
> 
> remember when I solved the astra strap issue and learned to like the bag this way?
> Well I have done it again.
> View attachment 4933591
> 
> i added a crossbody strap I had made from a treasured blingy belt to my small antigona! Love to wear it crossbod sometimes.
> View attachment 4933592
> 
> and adding this charm feminized my boring just campagne satchel and keeps the handles up at the same time. Win win!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933593
> 
> Lotuff working tote needs a large leather charm. Not this tassel. Something else. I’m browsing.
> 
> do any of you guys buy your purses little charm presents? It’s like I’m wooing my bags.



Love your customizations, SouthernPurseGal. 

When it comes to bags, “you do you” is my Golden Rule.


----------



## Murphy47

Merry Solstice Islanders! All the pics of gorgeous bags inspired me to change mine.
This is the Dooney and Bourke Ashton tote.
Fairly lightweight and perfect for all the extra Covid stuff on has to carry around these days.
Hope the weather is lovely so everyone can see the “Christmas” star tonight. It’s really a Saturn/Jupiter conjunction that hasn’t occurred since Medieval times.
Blessed be


----------



## Narnanz

I have a few charms but dont really use them. I hate the jingle jangle of them as I walk


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Merry Solstice Islanders! All the pics of gorgeous bags inspired me to change mine.
> This is the Dooney and Bourke Ashton tote.
> Fairly lightweight and perfect for all the extra Covid stuff on has to carry around these days.
> Hope the weather is lovely so everyone can see the “Christmas” star tonight. It’s really a Saturn/Jupiter conjunction that hasn’t occurred since Medieval times.
> Blessed be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933618


Love the Dooney!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Merry Solstice Islanders! All the pics of gorgeous bags inspired me to change mine.
> This is the Dooney and Bourke Ashton tote.
> Fairly lightweight and perfect for all the extra Covid stuff on has to carry around these days.
> Hope the weather is lovely so everyone can see the “Christmas” star tonight. It’s really a Saturn/Jupiter conjunction that hasn’t occurred since Medieval times.
> Blessed be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4933618



Beautiful Dooney, Murphy!  

Such clean lines and quality. The scarf is such a great festive touch!  

I’ll be stargazing as well tonight. Here’s to clear skies and wishes to come true.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I have a few charms but dont really use them. I hate the jingle jangle of them as I walk


My favorite charms are the leather ones. They don't jingle too much. I had a metal one once that sounded like a bell. I had to get rid of that one!


----------



## ShinyW

Narnanz said:


> I have a few charms but dont really use them. I hate the jingle jangle of them as I walk


I agree. 
I must confess I am not a great fan of charms. 
Much prefer a plain simple look.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm out of control with buying bags lately. But if loving this is wrong I don't wanna be right (I assume the moto bag look is super dated to people who give a crap).
Maybe it's cabin fever with very cold weather.....with small kids 24/7 no help, running a nonprofit from home, looking for a house to buy in Atlanta, and preparing this rental house to move out in ten days. Buying a purse that makes my heart sing is just a jolt of dopamine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, Islanders!  

I spent most of yesterday in the kitchen preparing a week’s worth hearty wintertime fare.  

I made a pot of chili, a crock of slow cooker chicken noodle soup, and then a batch of my homemade spaghetti sauce.  
All while I had a turkey breast roasting in the oven.  

So today I plan to relax. 

Unless I relent to my DH’s wistful request for homemade baked beans and a batch of sugar cookies.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We are getting covid tests tomorrow after two weeks of quarantine and when the results come back we can go straight to my mom's for the holidays!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm out of control with buying bags lately. But if loving this is wrong I don't wanna be right (I assume the moto bag look is super dated to people who give a crap).
> Maybe it's cabin fever with very cold weather.....with small kids 24/7 no help, running a nonprofit from home, looking for a house to buy in Atlanta, and preparing this rental house to move out in ten days. Buying a purse that makes my heart sing is just a jolt of dopamine.


That‘s a nice bag in a happy colour. I can relate to your shopping spree.
And your dog is cuddly. Like a bear!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Islanders!
> 
> I spent most of yesterday in the kitchen preparing a week’s worth hearty wintertime fare.
> 
> I made a pot of chili, a crock of slow cooker chicken noodle soup, and then a batch of my homemade spaghetti sauce.
> All while I had a turkey breast roasting in the oven.
> 
> So today I plan to relax.
> 
> Unless I relent to my DH’s wistful request for homemade baked beans and a batch of sugar cookies.


You have been busy, Fim!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are getting covid tests tomorrow after two weeks of quarantine and when the results come back we can go straight to my mom's for the holidays!


Great plan! Hope you have lovely holidays.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm out of control with buying bags lately. But if loving this is wrong I don't wanna be right (I assume the moto bag look is super dated to people who give a crap).
> Maybe it's cabin fever with very cold weather.....with small kids 24/7 no help, running a nonprofit from home, looking for a house to buy in Atlanta, and preparing this rental house to move out in ten days. Buying a purse that makes my heart sing is just a jolt of dopamine.


Love the Bal!!  No it’s not dated.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Islanders!
> 
> I spent most of yesterday in the kitchen preparing a week’s worth hearty wintertime fare.
> 
> I made a pot of chili, a crock of slow cooker chicken noodle soup, and then a batch of my homemade spaghetti sauce.
> All while I had a turkey breast roasting in the oven.
> 
> So today I plan to relax.
> 
> Unless I relent to my DH’s wistful request for homemade baked beans and a batch of sugar cookies.


Wow so busy Fim!  You’ve gotten a lot done!
I’m getting a pedicure yayy!  Then picking up my son for the day .


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday. I haven’t shared with you my latest thrift find. A Gucci horsebit hobo that was badly in need of repair. The horsebit was unattached to the handle, the top leather needed to be dyed and the bolts holding the handle to the bag needed to be replaced. Nevertheless I couldn’t leave her there!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday. I haven’t shared with you my latest thrift find. A Gucci horsebit hobo that was badly in need of repair. The horsebit was unattached to the handle, the top leather needed to be dyed and the bolts holding the handle to the bag needed to be replaced. Nevertheless I couldn’t leave her there!
> 
> View attachment 4934794
> 
> View attachment 4934795


Bravo. 
Good score.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday. I haven’t shared with you my latest thrift find. A Gucci horsebit hobo that was badly in need of repair. The horsebit was unattached to the handle, the top leather needed to be dyed and the bolts holding the handle to the bag needed to be replaced. Nevertheless I couldn’t leave her there!
> 
> View attachment 4934794
> 
> View attachment 4934795



Well done, Tomsmom!   

From my own experience, I have to say that these “rescue” bags (once repaired) create an emotional attachment that make them perennial favorites.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday. I haven’t shared with you my latest thrift find. A Gucci horsebit hobo that was badly in need of repair. The horsebit was unattached to the handle, the top leather needed to be dyed and the bolts holding the handle to the bag needed to be replaced. Nevertheless I couldn’t leave her there!
> 
> View attachment 4934794
> 
> View attachment 4934795


Very well done, Queen of Thrifting!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Some Monday morning eye candy for Ludmilla.  

My Dooney Florentine leather Satchel...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Some Monday morning eye candy for Ludmilla.
> 
> My Dooney Florentine leather Satchel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934923
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934924


I love that bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Love it gucci rescue and the florentine.
Do you guys prefer thick full bodied leather or soft delicate?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm enjoying my French tote today. Studio xm.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Love it gucci rescue and the florentine.
> Do you guys prefer thick full bodied leather or soft delicate?


I have to say this Gucci is the first really full bodied leather I’ve had


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Love it gucci rescue and the florentine.
> Do you guys prefer thick full bodied leather or soft delicate?



I think durability is the key for any leather bag I have. As long as I don’t have to live in fear of ruining a bag just by wearing it, I’m good with lighter weight glove leather bags.


----------



## Narnanz

Decided to pretty my nails up with Jamberry wraps...its been a year since I have put them on and it took me long and still some mistakes made....how long they will last is another thing.


----------



## ShinyW

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Love it gucci rescue and the florentine.
> Do you guys prefer thick full bodied leather or soft delicate?


My personal preference is soft and delicate. 
Just so feminine. 
The curves, the folds, the creases, the play of light and shade, the changeability of the shape,......


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

ShinyW said:


> My personal preference is soft and delicate.
> Just so feminine.
> The curves, the folds, the creases, the play of light and shade, the changeability of the shape,......


Me too


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Decided to pretty my nails up with Jamberry wraps...its been a year since I have put them on and it took me long and still some mistakes made....how long they will last is another thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4935152



Very pretty, Narnanz! Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

ShinyW said:


> My personal preference is soft and delicate.
> Just so feminine.
> The curves, the folds, the creases, the play of light and shade, the changeability of the shape,......



Your point is well taken, ShinyW. 

But I’m admittedly enough of a klutz not to opt for a delicate bag. 

Happily, my Gerard Darel bags give me the best of both worlds. Their leather is deliciously pliant while being surprisingly durable.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Astra and I have entered the honeymoon phase. This is now full on true love.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935246
> View attachment 4935247
> View attachment 4935249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astra and I have entered the honeymoon phase. This is now full on true love.



Such a great bag, SouthernPurseGal. You wear it well!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935246
> View attachment 4935247
> View attachment 4935249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astra and I have entered the honeymoon phase. This is now full on true love.


I adore the colors!!


----------



## Narnanz

Is it bad that Ive already seen the bag I want to buy next year!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Is it bad that Ive already seen the bag I want to buy next year!



Not bad, Narnanz. Just farsighted.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Some Monday morning eye candy for Ludmilla.
> 
> My Dooney Florentine leather Satchel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934923
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934924


I love love the Florentine Satchel, Fim...
Unfortunately, the brand isn't available here and ordering it from the US would cost me a fortune( customs duties, French VAT and all)...


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm enjoying my French tote today. Studio xm.


Just Campagne! Yeah!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Some Monday morning eye candy for Ludmilla.
> 
> My Dooney Florentine leather Satchel...
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934923
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934924


 I love that bag. I need to take mine more often. Like my Bays I love the style to bits, but just do not come around to actually use it.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4935246
> View attachment 4935247
> View attachment 4935249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astra and I have entered the honeymoon phase. This is now full on true love.


This is such a pretty bag. Glad that you are happy with her!


Narnanz said:


> Is it bad that Ive already seen the bag I want to buy next year!


Nooooooooooo!  I am also thinking about the bag(s) I want next year.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh yes I've got a list of at least 4 bags I'm going to order from Massaccesi next year, and in the next 4 months at that I guarantee.... And if I can find a (fixer upper?) Marmont or a Boy at a price I'm willing to pay... I will. And paint it.

So it's fine. I think? Or maybe I'm enabling you because I'm covertly trying to get you to enable me back.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh yes I've got a list of at least 4 bags I'm going to order from Massaccesi next year, and in the next 4 months at that I guarantee.... And if I can find a (fixer upper?) Marmont or a Boy at a price I'm willing to pay... I will. And paint it.
> 
> So it's fine. I think? Or maybe I'm enabling you because I'm covertly trying to get you to enable me back.


You are a woman with plans!  
I try to sit on my hands for a while. As I do foresee that there won‘t be many opportunities to carry a bag next year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Theia still.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Theia still.
> View attachment 4935664


Lovely !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I love that bag. I need to take mine more often. Like my Bays I love the style to bits, but just do not come around to actually use it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Theia still.
> View attachment 4935664



Can never get enough of your Theia, Ludmilla! 

My preowned Longchamp satchel arrived today and is in even better condition than I expected.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Can never get enough of your Theia, Ludmilla!
> 
> My preowned Longchamp satchel arrived today and is in even better condition than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 4935855


What a great bag!!  Love it Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> What a great bag!!  Love it Fim!



Glad you like it, Tomsmom!  

I’ve always loved this bag’s vibe but never thought I’d have the opportunity to own one. But as we Islanders always say “never say never.”


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love that the sun came out! Hope you islanders are doing great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good Morning, fellow Islanders! 

As Christmas fast approaches, it’s going to take some creative coping mechanisms to get us through the holidays this year.   

Time to catch up on my reading.....


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm so excited to get our covid results later  (my kids and I have been isolated for over two weeks at home) and go to my mom's for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Can never get enough of your Theia, Ludmilla!
> 
> My preowned Longchamp satchel arrived today and is in even better condition than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 4935855


Love the vibe of that bag. It so reminds me of my younger days.  


Fimpagebag said:


> Good Morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As Christmas fast approaches, it’s going to take some creative coping mechanisms to get us through the holidays this year.
> 
> Time to catch up on my reading.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936413


I kind of need one of those already.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm so excited to get our covid results later  (my kids and I have been isolated for over two weeks at home) and go to my mom's for a couple of weeks.


Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Theia and I hanging out in the kitchen after a short run to the post office.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love the vibe of that bag. It so reminds me of my younger days.



I feel the same, Ludmilla. 

So much so that I have my eye on the same bag in a different color.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Theia and I hanging out in the kitchen after a short run to the post office.
> View attachment 4936476



Your Theia is what we bag lovers all aspire to, Ludmilla.  

To have a bag we hate to change out of. The kind of bag that that is more of a companion than an accessory.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Can never get enough of your Theia, Ludmilla!
> 
> My preowned Longchamp satchel arrived today and is in even better condition than I expected.
> 
> View attachment 4935855


What a great find, Fim!
You will never go wrong with Longchamp.


----------



## Mariapia

After seeing all your beautiful bags, ladies, I told myself I had to carry one of mine today... 
My Lancel Charlie..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great find, Fim!
> You will never go wrong with Longchamp.



From your mouth to my bank account, Mariapia!   

I just bid on another Longchamp leather satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

My gift came yesterday, I only saw her for a few minutes and I conditioned the vachetta before Miss 22 was to wrap her up .


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> After seeing all your beautiful bags, ladies, I told myself I had to carry one of mine today...
> My Lancel Charlie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936558


So pretty !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> After seeing all your beautiful bags, ladies, I told myself I had to carry one of mine today...
> My Lancel Charlie..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936558



Love your Lancel, Mariapia.  

Too often contemporary designers get short shrift as opposed to premier brands.  

Which is unfortunate. Bags like your Charlie are far too lovely to be overlooked.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My gift came yesterday, I only saw her for a few minutes and I conditioned the vachetta before Miss 22 was to wrap her up .



Oooh, Christmas can’t come soon enough for us all to see your new LV.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders. 

I understand how it would be all too easy today to lament what once was the norm for Christmas Eve. 

But when you think about it, this year we may actually be closer to the origins of the holiday than we have been in recent years.  

Makeshift arrangements, a sense of isolation, and uncertainty of what is yet to come.  

Yet the essence of the holiday remains undimmed. Whether we are shepherds tending our respective flocks, or angels on high, we each have a star we can all follow, no matter where it takes us. 

In a word, there is hope. Hope for better days to come and hope for those we love. Hope that we are all better for being tested and tried by these troubling times.  

So raise a glass in the hope that we can embrace the season of goodwill as only we here on the Island can.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 4937040
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders.
> 
> I understand how it would be all too easy today to lament what once was the norm for Christmas Eve.
> 
> But when you think about it, this year we may actually be closer to the origins of the holiday than we have been in recent years.
> 
> Makeshift arrangements, a sense of isolation, and uncertainty of what is yet to come.
> 
> Yet the essence of the holiday remains undimmed. Whether we are shepherds tending our respective flocks, or angels on high, we each have a star we can all follow, no matter where it takes us.
> 
> In a word, there is hope. Hope for better days to come and hope for those we love. Hope that we are all better for being tested and tried by these troubling times.
> 
> So raise a glass in the hope that we can embrace the season of goodwill as only we here on the Island can.


Merry Christmas!
And thank you Fim for your lovely words.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Merry Christmas!
> And thank you Fim for your lovely words.



And Merry Christmas to you, Ludmilla!  

For our Christmas Eve dinner tonight, I’m planning a variation of the traditional Polish Wigilia meal.  

It’s a meatless meal so we’ll have fish, crab, and any other seafood that’s available when I go into town today.

Beetroot soup is also traditional. But as I am still haunted by the memories of my Polish grandmother’s truly awful borscht, I’ll pass on that particular tradition.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> And Merry Christmas to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> For our Christmas Eve dinner tonight, I’m planning a variation of the traditional Polish Wigilia meal.
> 
> It’s a meatless meal so we’ll have fish, crab, and any other seafood that’s available when I go into town today.
> 
> Beetroot soup is also traditional. But as I am still haunted by the memories of my Polish grandmother’s truly awful borscht, I’ll pass on that particular tradition.


Merry Christmas to my dear islander friends !!  Fim your way with words is lovely.


----------



## Mariapia

Merry Christmas to all the lovely ladies here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas to my dear islander friends !!  Fim your way with words is lovely.



Merry Christmas, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Merry Christmas to all the lovely ladies here.



_Joyeux Noël_, Mariapia! 

“Il est né, le divin Enfant” is one of my favorite Christmas carols.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Merry Christmas! It’s a petite 2jours Christmas!’


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Merry Christmas! It’s a petite 2jours Christmas!’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937208
> View attachment 4937209
> View attachment 4937208
> View attachment 4937209



Beyond Fabulous, SouthernPurseGal!  

Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Merry Christmas! It’s a petite 2jours Christmas!’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937208
> View attachment 4937209
> View attachment 4937208
> View attachment 4937209


Those colors are beautiful!


----------



## Murphy47

Merry Christmas Islanders! Hope the day is joyful and festive no matter how you are celebrating!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> _Joyeux Noël_, Mariapia!
> 
> “Il est né, le divin Enfant” is one of my favorite Christmas carols.


Joyeux Noël , Fim!
Il est né le divin enfant is my favourite Christmas carol too.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Merry Christmas! It’s a petite 2jours Christmas!’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937208
> View attachment 4937209
> View attachment 4937208
> View attachment 4937209


Congrats on your petit 2 Jours, SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Merry Christmas Islanders! Hope the day is joyful and festive no matter how you are celebrating!



Nollaig Shona Duit, Murphy!  

Slainte!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> And Merry Christmas to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> For our Christmas Eve dinner tonight, I’m planning a variation of the traditional Polish Wigilia meal.
> 
> It’s a meatless meal so we’ll have fish, crab, and any other seafood that’s available when I go into town today.
> 
> Beetroot soup is also traditional. But as I am still haunted by the memories of my Polish grandmother’s truly awful borscht, I’ll pass on that particular tradition.


I have memories of being forced to eat borscht. I can very easily skip it for the rest of my life. Luckily DH doesn't like beets either.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And Merry Christmas to you, Ludmilla!
> 
> For our Christmas Eve dinner tonight, I’m planning a variation of the traditional Polish Wigilia meal.
> 
> It’s a meatless meal so we’ll have fish, crab, and any other seafood that’s available when I go into town today.
> 
> Beetroot soup is also traditional. But as I am still haunted by the memories of my Polish grandmother’s truly awful borscht, I’ll pass on that particular tradition.


This sounds lovely (apart from borscht ). We only have sausagges at Christmas Eve. But, we get already presents.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I have memories of being forced to eat borscht. I can very easily skip it for the rest of my life. Luckily DH doesn't like beets either.
> 
> Happy Holidays!



And Happy (borscht-less) Holidays to you, whateve!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds lovely (apart from borscht ). We only have sausagges at Christmas Eve. But, we get already presents.



Sausages are definitely better than borscht, Ludmilla.   

Even though this beet loving little fellow might not agree!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Finally after 17 days of isolation a d waiting for test results we can go to my mom's.
I think I'll just stay here until the pandemic is over. I really missed my mom!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Finally after 17 days of isolation a d waiting for test results we can go to my mom's.
> I think I'll just stay here until the pandemic is over. I really missed my mom!!!!


Yay...enjoy every minute. And have a great holiday with family


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thank you! We are having a white Christmas in a rural setting at my mom's in Tennessee and it's a lovely place to wait out the pandemic. I actually moved out of my rental Tennessee house at the same time (well I need to go back and move things out before new year) and my husband is in Atlanta in a furnished corporate condo working and house hunting and I told him I'm really going to just stay at my mom's until we have the keys to a house I can't wait to live in(I will work remotely), all of us are vaccinated, or both.
Obviously I'm not serious, we will join him in a few weeks (and buy a house together in February) then need to keep a big distance from my mom and 90 year old stepdad again until we are all vaccinated.
But the first plan seems very tempting. I feel safe here and I can nuzzle up to my mommy and she can cuddle grandkids and it's so sweet I don't want to go back to the crappy pandemic way of life.


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> View attachment 4937683



Perfect!   

What a wonderful Christmas present, Tomsmom.  

I swoon...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Christmas morning, to Fim from Fim.   

My Dooney croc embossed Hobo...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ooh I like that backpack.




A white Christmas in the South is a rarity!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 4937040
> 
> Happy Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders.
> 
> I understand how it would be all too easy today to lament what once was the norm for Christmas Eve.
> 
> But when you think about it, this year we may actually be closer to the origins of the holiday than we have been in recent years.
> 
> Makeshift arrangements, a sense of isolation, and uncertainty of what is yet to come.
> 
> Yet the essence of the holiday remains undimmed. Whether we are shepherds tending our respective flocks, or angels on high, we each have a star we can all follow, no matter where it takes us.
> 
> In a word, there is hope. Hope for better days to come and hope for those we love. Hope that we are all better for being tested and tried by these troubling times.
> 
> So raise a glass in the hope that we can embrace the season of goodwill as only we here on the Island can.


What a beautiful and inspiring message.  Thank you for this!


----------



## Murphy47

Fimpagebag said:


> Christmas morning, to Fim from Fim.
> 
> My Dooney croc embossed Hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4937721


Such wonderful taste you have! Fim gives good presents.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Such wonderful taste you have! Fim gives good presents.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Ooh I like that backpack.
> 
> View attachment 4937777
> 
> 
> A white Christmas in the South is a rarity!


Same here in the South of France, SouthernPurseGal.
It snowed last night. Unbelievable!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Sausages are definitely better than borscht, Ludmilla.
> 
> Even though this beet loving little fellow might not agree!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4937516


Who is that cute little guy?!?!
A Christmas demon? 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Finally after 17 days of isolation a d waiting for test results we can go to my mom's.
> I think I'll just stay here until the pandemic is over. I really missed my mom!!!!


I can so relate. Hope you can stay for a while at you mom!


Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> 
> View attachment 4937683


Nice! This is a pretty gift.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Christmas morning, to Fim from Fim.
> 
> My Dooney croc embossed Hobo...
> 
> View attachment 4937721


Beautiful, Fim!


Mariapia said:


> Same here in the South of France, SouthernPurseGal.
> It snowed last night. Unbelievable!


Snow?! In your part of the world? I imagine that you are not too happy about it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Who is that cute little guy?!?!
> A Christmas demon?



He’s actually a far less fearsome version of Krampus, Ludmilla. 

When you hear his bell, you know you’ve done something naughty. 

And as we all know, the little bugger has been ringing in my ears this entire holiday season.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938326
> View attachment 4938327



Adorable!   

They look like they’re really enjoying the snow, SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938326
> View attachment 4938327


I love looking at other people’s pictures of snow lol!  Your family dogs look like they’re having a ball!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful, Fim!
> 
> Snow?! In your part of the world? I imagine that you are not too happy about it.



It rarely snows in my place, Ludmilla..
I wasn't happy at all... but lots of people were..
IHow is it possible?


Fimpagebag said:


> He’s actually a far less fearsome version of Krampus, Ludmilla.
> 
> When you hear his bell, you know you’ve done something naughty.
> 
> And as we all know, the little bugger has been ringing in my ears this entire holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 4938195
> View attachment 4938196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938197
> View attachment 4938198
> View attachment 4938199



Your new acquisitions are great, Fim!
All of them.
2020 is ending beautifully



SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938326
> View attachment 4938327



Your dogs are so cute, SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your new acquisitions are great, Fim!
> All of them.
> 2020 is ending beautifully



It’s not over yet, Mariapia.  

To my eternal shame, I have another leather Longchamp on the way!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Another islander gets a chocolate selene midi. I'm such a copycat but hey if it ain't broke!!!
	

		
			
		

		
	




These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Another islander gets a chocolate selene midi. I'm such a copycat but hey if it ain't broke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938613
> View attachment 4938614
> 
> These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases.



Awesome!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just realized I spent half of my take home salary on bags this month.  oh well ...thank God we don't live on my nonprofit career. DH is the corporate man.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> He’s actually a far less fearsome version of Krampus, Ludmilla.
> 
> When you hear his bell, you know you’ve done something naughty.
> 
> And as we all know, the little bugger has been ringing in my ears this entire holiday season.
> 
> View attachment 4938195
> View attachment 4938196
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938197
> View attachment 4938198
> View attachment 4938199


Hehe. Krampus and you have been busy. The big brothers of Krampus approve. 




SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4938326
> View attachment 4938327


Your dogs are cute! I want to hug them.


Mariapia said:


> It rarely snows in my place, Ludmilla..
> I wasn't happy at all... but lots of people were..
> IHow is it possible?
> 
> 
> Your new acquisitions are great, Fim!
> All of them.
> 2020 is ending beautifully
> 
> 
> 
> Your dogs are so cute, SouthernPurseGal!


Is the snow still around? We will get storms.


Fimpagebag said:


> It’s not over yet, Mariapia.
> 
> To my eternal shame, I have another leather Longchamp on the way!


You go! The big brothers of Krampus are now ringing the bells. Loudly.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Another islander gets a chocolate selene midi. I'm such a copycat but hey if it ain't broke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938613
> View attachment 4938614
> 
> These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases.


The Selene Choc is a great bag! Congrats. I love mine a lot. Hope to see your Aphrodite, too.  I have  one, but I do not use it a lot at the moment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Krampus and you have been busy. The big brothers of Krampus approve.
> View attachment 4938912
> 
> 
> Your dogs are cute! I want to hug them.
> 
> Is the snow still around? We will get storms.
> 
> You go! The big brothers of Krampus are now ringing the bells. Loudly.
> View attachment 4938913



Love baby Krampus’ big hairy brothers, Ludmilla.  

Not surprised they have such big...bells.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Another islander gets a chocolate selene midi. I'm such a copycat but hey if it ain't broke!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938613
> View attachment 4938614
> 
> These 4 plus my paratay, and a Massaccesi midi Juliet ($135 SHIPPED !!) from eBay and an aphrodite ($75 SHIPPED!) from the MM BST are my 6 December bag purchases.


Such beautiful choices!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

As hard as it may be to believe, I have finally found a bag I *will not* *buy.* 
It’s a preowned premier designer bag, but the price (for me) is one I simply cannot justify. 

Which perversely pleases me to no end. 

Even with my recent bag binge, I’ve remained true to myself.  

Any bag I own is tasked with the onus of reflecting my personality. 

While others wear their hearts on their sleeves, I carry my bags. 

They’re authentic, battle tested, and not without their foibles. 

Living in a community that wouldn’t know a designer bag from a purse off the rack at Walmart’s, my bags largely fly under the radar, yet still elicit their share of compliments.


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I made a cute hairdo this evening!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939416
> 
> I made a cute hairdo this evening!


So pretty!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  Going to the mall with miss 14, should be interesting!  Still in my LV montsouris. Although I picked up a Marni gold tote yesterday while at TJ Maxx, I swear I wasn’t looking to buy a bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

this leather!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this leather!!!



Serendipity rules, Tomsmom! 

Congrats on your Marni!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, Islanders! 

Given the current state of the pandemic, it’s definitely a challenge to keep our respective spirits up. 

But we strive. So the question I‘ve posed myself today is what bag could I take with me to the International Space Center? 

Preferably crossbody, it would of necessity have to be my smallest most lightweight bag.  

So for me there is only one choice. My nylon Dooney Letter Carrier bag.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this leather!!!


Isn’t it wonderful. I am carrying mine today too.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this leather!!!



it is really something!!  Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love baby Krampus’ big hairy brothers, Ludmilla.
> 
> Not surprised they have such big...bells.


 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this leather!!!


I think I like that bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

As 2020 thankfully draws to a close, I thought it might be fun to see just how many bags I’ve purchased this past year.  

Bad idea.  

It’s not that I regret any of my purchases. But their sheer number frankly took me by surprise.  

That being the case, I believe a retrospective is in order.

First up....

*1. Just for fun*

My two Piero Guidi “Magic Circus” bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Another *Just for Fun *bag deserving it’s own post....

My Longchamp Clo’e Floirat


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Another *Just for Fun *bag deserving it’s own post....
> 
> My Longchamp Clo’e Floirat
> 
> View attachment 4940519


Ooooh that Longchamp is everything!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh that Longchamp is everything!



I love it too, Tomsmom. 

It just makes me smile every time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As 2020 thankfully draws to a close, I thought it might be fun to see just how many bags I’ve purchased this past year.
> 
> Bad idea.
> 
> It’s not that I regret any of my purchases. But their sheer number frankly took me by surprise.
> 
> That being the case, I believe a retrospective is in order.
> 
> First up....
> 
> *1. Just for fun*
> 
> My two Piero Guidi “Magic Circus” bags.
> 
> View attachment 4940504
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940505





Fimpagebag said:


> Another *Just for Fun *bag deserving it’s own post....
> 
> My Longchamp Clo’e Floirat
> 
> View attachment 4940519


These are really fun bags that bright up your life!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Another *Just for Fun *bag deserving it’s own post....
> 
> My Longchamp Clo’e Floirat
> 
> View attachment 4940519


I love that retrospective, Fim...
Mine now... Pretty simple.  
Since November.... 2019.. I have bought.... one bag...
Manila Grace tote..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love that retrospective, Fim...
> Mine now... Pretty simple.
> Since November.... 2019.. I have bought.... one bag...
> Manila Grace tote..
> View attachment 4940629



Quality not quantity, Mariapia.  

Your Manila Grace Tote has great style and perfect color. An ideal neutral shade can dress up or dress down or stand alone. 

Perfect choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Quality not quantity, Mariapia.
> 
> Your Manila Grace Tote has great style and perfect color. An ideal neutral shade can dress up or dress down or stand alone.
> 
> Perfect choice!


Thank you, Fim.
I am still asking myself what is wrong with me though.
One bag in more than one year, I don't recognize myself


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> I am still asking myself what is wrong with me though.
> One bag in more than one year, I don't recognize myself



You may not recognize yourself, Mariapia, but I do. 

When it comes to your bags, I have long admired your discernment. If a bag (no matter how appealing) doesn’t meet your criteria, you won’t buy it. 

Would that I could say the same. 

I’ve had more than my share of impulse purchases. 

And I came to regret more than a few of them. 

Since then I’ve channeled my “inner Mariapia” and become far more discerning in my bag purchases.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I love that retrospective, Fim...
> Mine now... Pretty simple.
> Since November.... 2019.. I have bought.... one bag...
> Manila Grace tote..
> View attachment 4940629


Love this!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You may not recognize yourself, Mariapia, but I do.
> 
> When it comes to your bags, I have long admired your discernment. If a bag (no matter how appealing) doesn’t meet your criteria, you won’t buy it.
> 
> Would that I could say the same.
> 
> I’ve had more than my share of impulse purchases.
> 
> And I came to regret more than a few of them.
> 
> Since then I’ve channeled my “inner Mariapia” and become far more discerning in my bag purchases.


Thank your lovely words, Fim.


----------



## ShinyW

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4939715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this leather!!!


Oh my


----------



## Narnanz

Im afraid to count the bags Ive bought this year.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I was gifted money into my PayPal for Christmas. How am I not supposed to buy this bag??


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Im afraid to count the bags Ive bought this year.



Never fear, Narnanz. I’m here for you.  

All will be revealed over the next few days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I was gifted money into my PayPal for Christmas. How am I not supposed to buy this bag??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940877



Another home run, SouthernPurseGal! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I was gifted money into my PayPal for Christmas. How am I not supposed to buy this bag??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940877


Such a great color!  Love blue!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> Another home run, SouthernPurseGal! Simply gorgeous!


Thank you but I haven't pulled the trigger yet....


Tomsmom said:


> Such a great color!  Love blue!


Me too. My weakness.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders. 

Continuing with my respective of the bags I’ve bought this past year..... 

*2. Twice as Nice*

As one might guess, it’s been a recurring theme for me this year. 

*”Kickin’ the Bucket” with Patricia Nash.


*




(more posts to follow...)


----------



## Fimpagebag

*More of the same*....

My *“Dynamic Duo” Dooneys*


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Doubling up on Darel..


*


----------



## Fimpagebag

So many bags, so little time. 

My 2020 retrospective continues....  

*”Scratch and Dent”*

The only bags I bought IRL in 2020, I found these two Dooneys pre-pandemic only days apart at Marshall’s.  

The Florentine satchel had obviously sustained a scratch at some point in its existence. Hence the greatly reduced price.  

A few days later at the same Marshall’s, a Dooney Janine appeared. It had a small dent on the back of the bag, and was also offered at a reduced price. 

I love them both, despite (or perhaps because of) their flaws.  

[


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> So many bags, so little time.
> 
> My 2020 retrospective continues....
> 
> *”Scratch and Dent”*
> 
> The only bags I bought IRL in 2020, I found these two Dooneys pre-pandemic only days apart at Marshall’s.
> 
> The Florentine satchel had obviously sustained a scratch at some point in its existence. Hence the greatly reduced price.
> 
> A few days later at the same Marshall’s, a Dooney Janine appeared. It had a small dent on the back of the bag, and was also offered at a reduced price.
> 
> I love them both, despite (or perhaps because of) their flaws.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941386
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941387


I adore the satchel!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love the satchel too!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> So many bags, so little time.
> 
> My 2020 retrospective continues....
> 
> *”Scratch and Dent”*
> 
> The only bags I bought IRL in 2020, I found these two Dooneys pre-pandemic only days apart at Marshall’s.
> 
> The Florentine satchel had obviously sustained a scratch at some point in its existence. Hence the greatly reduced price.
> 
> A few days later at the same Marshall’s, a Dooney Janine appeared. It had a small dent on the back of the bag, and was also offered at a reduced price.
> 
> I love them both, despite (or perhaps because of) their flaws.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941386
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941387


the satchel is on my list to find at some stage...love the look.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I adore the satchel!





SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love the satchel too!





Narnanz said:


> the satchel is on my list to find at some stage...love the look.



Thank you, ladies, for all your kind words. 

You can see why I jumped at the chance (scratch and all) to finally own a bag I had been lusting from afar for years.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I was gifted money into my PayPal for Christmas. How am I not supposed to buy this bag??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4940877



what brand is this lovely bag?


----------



## Tomsmom

Totally not purse related but I finally passed my Bio Chemistry class!!!  I want to jump up and down!!  It’s been a very long road to passing.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Tomsmom said:


> what brand is this lovely bag?


Nancy Gonzalez  
Congratulations!!


----------



## ShinyW

Tomsmom said:


> Totally not purse related but I finally passed my Bio Chemistry class!!!  I want to jump up and down!!  It’s been a very long road to passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941650


Well done on the pass.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Totally not purse related but I finally passed my Bio Chemistry class!!!  I want to jump up and down!!  It’s been a very long road to passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941650



Never doubted you for a second, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy New Year’s Eve, fellow Islanders! 

In retrospect, it’s been a year like no others. 

Each of us have faced challenges that none of us could have imagined. 

And we have endured.  

As has our love for bags. 

And I refuse (obviously) to feel guilty about that. 

Because no matter what challenges the future may hold..

I have a bag for it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Continuing my retrospective of the bags I’ve bought this year...

I have always had a love-hate relationship with drawstring bags. 

I loved the look, but was never happy with the bags themselves. They were either too big or too small, too stiff or too lopsided.

But just when I’d given up I found an olive green Dooney Kendall Drawstring bag that was.. 

*Just right



*


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Because no matter what challenges the future may hold..
> I have a bag for it!


Well said


----------



## Fimpagebag

Wrapping up my retrospective for 2020....

An homage to my two favorite enablers here on the Island, Ludmilla and Mariapia.

*With a little help from my friends...*

My preowned Chloe Bay Satchel





And my preowned Longchamp Leather Satchel


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived, right on time to finish off the year.  

With apologies to “The Wizard of Oz”...

*Follow the Yellow Bag Road....*

My very first foray into (what was for me) a designer handbag was a Franco Sarto Bowery Hobo. 




And I loved it. So much so that I literally wore it to pieces. 

Since then I have tried to find a yellow bag that would give me that same feeling.  

But even though I bought other yellow bags, I always ended up donating them to charity based thrift shops. 

So I more or less gave up on my quest. 

Until I saw this bag. 

I had to have it. And so I have...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived, right on time to finish off the year.
> 
> With apologies to “The Wizard of Oz”...
> 
> *Follow the Yellow Bag Road....*
> 
> My very first foray into (what was for me) a designer handbag was a Franco Sarto Bowery Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4942417
> 
> 
> And I loved it. So much so that I literally wore it to pieces.
> 
> Since then I have tried to find a yellow bag that would give me that same feeling.
> 
> But even though I bought other yellow bags, I always ended up donating them to charity based thrift shops.
> 
> So I more or less gave up on my quest.
> 
> Until I saw this bag.
> 
> I had to have it. And so I have...
> 
> View attachment 4942423


I’m loving  all the bags Fim!  Such an eclectic collection!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m loving  all the bags Fim!  Such an eclectic collection!


Glad you like them, Tomsmom. 

My motto has always been that there’s a bag to suit my every mood. 

Less roller coaster than merry go round, I go round and round rather than up and down. 

That way there’s always room for cotton candy!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived, right on time to finish off the year.
> 
> With apologies to “The Wizard of Oz”...
> 
> *Follow the Yellow Bag Road....*
> 
> My very first foray into (what was for me) a designer handbag was a Franco Sarto Bowery Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4942417
> 
> 
> And I loved it. So much so that I literally wore it to pieces.
> 
> Since then I have tried to find a yellow bag that would give me that same feeling.
> 
> But even though I bought other yellow bags, I always ended up donating them to charity based thrift shops.
> 
> So I more or less gave up on my quest.
> 
> Until I saw this bag.
> 
> I had to have it. And so I have...
> 
> View attachment 4942423


Wonderful collection, Fim!
I love all your bags.
Now.... I want a yellow bag too!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Totally not purse related but I finally passed my Bio Chemistry class!!!  I want to jump up and down!!  It’s been a very long road to passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941650


Great news, Tomsmom!
Huge huge congrats!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful collection, Fim!
> I love all your bags.
> Now.... I want a yellow bag too!



Happy hunting, Mariapia!  

Of all the colors, yellow has to be one of the most challenging for bags. 

Especially when you want a shade you can wear year round.   

But if there’s a yellow bag for you out there, I‘m confident you’ll find it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s the new Marni tote I stumbled upon at Tj Maxx, it even came with the dust bag!!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Here’s the new Marni tote I stumbled upon at Tj Maxx, it even came with the dust bag!!
> View attachment 4942486


Oh I love how shiny that is.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Oh I love how shiny that is.


Me too that’s what made me stop and check it out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Here’s the new Marni tote I stumbled upon at Tj Maxx, it even came with the dust bag!!
> View attachment 4942486



Wow! You’re sure to turn heads with that tote, Tomsmom.   

Glitz and glamor without any needless embellishment. Well done!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Congratulations Tomsmom!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Happy new year!


----------



## Murphy47

Happy New Year to one and all!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

little prima donnas kissing to the camera.


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## Mariapia

Happy New year everyone!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy New year everyone!



Bonne année, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

And so it begins. As is inevitable, New Year’s resolutions are made, yet seldom kept. 

So instead of making promises to myself that I’m sure to break, my resolution for 2021 is one I know I’ll keep. 

Somewhere out there is a bag I know will tempt me.  

And I will heed its siren song. I resolve not to make excuses nor feel one pang of guilt.  

Instead I will find room in my closet and bask in the glow of sheer self indulgence.   

I will be happy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Totally not purse related but I finally passed my Bio Chemistry class!!!  I want to jump up and down!!  It’s been a very long road to passing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941650


Yay!!! What a great achievement  at the end of the year!


Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived, right on time to finish off the year.
> 
> With apologies to “The Wizard of Oz”...
> 
> *Follow the Yellow Bag Road....*
> 
> My very first foray into (what was for me) a designer handbag was a Franco Sarto Bowery Hobo.
> 
> View attachment 4942417
> 
> 
> And I loved it. So much so that I literally wore it to pieces.
> 
> Since then I have tried to find a yellow bag that would give me that same feeling.
> 
> But even though I bought other yellow bags, I always ended up donating them to charity based thrift shops.
> 
> So I more or less gave up on my quest.
> 
> Until I saw this bag.
> 
> I had to have it. And so I have...
> 
> View attachment 4942423


This is one pretty bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And so it begins. As is inevitable, New Year’s resolutions are made, yet seldom kept.
> 
> So instead of making promises to myself that I’m sure to break, my resolution for 2021 is one I know I’ll keep.
> 
> Somewhere out there is a bag I know will tempt me.
> 
> And I will heed its siren song. I resolve not to make excuses nor feel one pang of guilt.
> 
> Instead I will find room in my closet and bask in the glow of sheer self indulgence.
> 
> I will be happy.


I love this approach!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy new year to all if you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy new year to all if you!



Frohes neues Jahr, Ludmilla!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> And so it begins. As is inevitable, New Year’s resolutions are made, yet seldom kept.
> 
> So instead of making promises to myself that I’m sure to break, my resolution for 2021 is one I know I’ll keep.
> 
> Somewhere out there is a bag I know will tempt me.
> 
> And I will heed its siren song. I resolve not to make excuses nor feel one pang of guilt.
> 
> Instead I will find room in my closet and bask in the glow of sheer self indulgence.
> 
> I will be happy.


i believe that is the most brilliant resolution I have ever seen.  I think I will steal it from you. Happy New Year and thanks for making my day!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> i believe that is the most brilliant resolution I have ever seen.  I think I will steal it from you. Happy New Year and thanks for making my day!!



And Happy New Year to you, Southernbelle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

In keeping with the day, among the most popular New Year’s resolutions is one that I now insist upon for my bags.

*Staying in Shape*

For me there is nothing more annoying than a bag that loses its shape over time. 

Particularly when its distinctive shape was the reason I bought it in the first place. 

It has happened to me in the past more often than I care to admit. And whenever it did.... 

Happily (my foul temper aside) I have finally learned how to avoid making the same mistake again. 

To accomplish this, before I buy a new bag, I search the secondhand market for that same bag. 

That’s when I can actually see what the future holds. 

And when I do, I’ll know if it’s the right bag for me.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> In keeping with the day, among the most popular New Year’s resolutions is one that I now insist upon for my bags.
> 
> *Staying in Shape*
> 
> For me there is nothing more annoying than a bag that loses its shape over time.
> 
> Particularly when its distinctive shape was the reason I bought it in the first place.
> 
> It has happened to me in the past more often than I care to admit. And whenever it did....
> 
> Happily (my foul temper aside) I have finally learned how to avoid making the same mistake again.
> 
> To accomplish this, before I buy a new bag, I search the secondhand market for that same bag.
> 
> That’s when I can actually see what the future holds.
> 
> And when I do, I’ll know if it’s the right bag for me.


That's so smart! I totally agree. I need my bag to keep the shape it started life with.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> That's so smart! I totally agree. I need my bag to keep the shape it started life with.



I’m glad we agree, SouthernPurseGal. Happy New Year to you and your adorable girls!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And so it begins. As is inevitable, New Year’s resolutions are made, yet seldom kept.
> 
> So instead of making promises to myself that I’m sure to break, my resolution for 2021 is one I know I’ll keep.
> 
> Somewhere out there is a bag I know will tempt me.
> 
> And I will heed its siren song. I resolve not to make excuses nor feel one pang of guilt.
> 
> Instead I will find room in my closet and bask in the glow of sheer self indulgence.
> 
> I



Everyone here totally agrees with your resolution, Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Oh dear, I thought I was safe until I saw Fim's yellow bag..
This morning I saw a lady carrying one. She was wearing a black coat.
Yellow and black go very well together.
I NEED a yellow bag, ladies.
There are no more bag shops in my city, only a Paul and Marius boutique but I am not sure they are good quality.
I am going to have a look at Yoox site...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, I thought I was safe until I saw Fim's yellow bag..
> This morning I saw a lady carrying one. She was wearing a black coat.
> Yellow and black go very well together.
> I NEED a yellow bag, ladies.
> There are no more bag shops in my city, only a Paul and Marius boutique but I am not sure they are good quality.
> I am going to have a look at Yoox site...



I know exactly how you feel, Mariapia. 

Once the *yellow bag* bug bites, it must be scratched.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Frohes neues Jahr, Ludmilla!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, I thought I was safe until I saw Fim's yellow bag..
> This morning I saw a lady carrying one. She was wearing a black coat.
> Yellow and black go very well together.
> I NEED a yellow bag, ladies.
> There are no more bag shops in my city, only a Paul and Marius boutique but I am not sure they are good quality.
> I am going to have a look at Yoox site...


Hehe. Keeping my fingers crossed for your search, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, I thought I was safe until I saw Fim's yellow bag..
> This morning I saw a lady carrying one. She was wearing a black coat.
> Yellow and black go very well together.
> I NEED a yellow bag, ladies.
> There are no more bag shops in my city, only a Paul and Marius boutique but I am not sure they are good quality.
> I am going to have a look at Yoox site...


Good luck . You will find one .  I have a yellow leather le pliege that I used to carry  quite a bit, but the corners are so dingy.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good luck . You will find one .  I have a yellow leather le pliege that I used to carry  quite a bit, but the corners are so dingy.


Thank you for the tip. Tomsmom.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> I know exactly how you feel, Mariapia.
> 
> Once the *yellow bag* bug bites, it must be scratched.


Ive got my yellow bag...so even though I have  Karl Lagerfeld tote on my radar  I know I dont really need it.


----------



## Mariapia

I am back from the Longchamp site....

No yellow nylon or neo Le Pliage...

There is a yellow cuir but I don't want to spend 500€... 
I have a blue Cuir already..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ive got my yellow bag...so even though I have  Karl Lagerfeld tote on my radar  I know I dont really need it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4944743
> View attachment 4944745


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am back from the Longchamp site....
> 
> No yellow nylon or neo Le Pliage...
> 
> There is a yellow cuir but I don't want to spend 500€...
> I have a blue Cuir already..



Good things come to those who wait, Mariapia.  

When the right bag at the right price comes along, you’ll have your yellow bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am back from the Longchamp site....
> 
> No yellow nylon or neo Le Pliage...
> 
> There is a yellow cuir but I don't want to spend 500€...
> I have a blue Cuir already..


There is a Neo Pliage XS in burgundy coming this summer. If it is coming in a bigger version I will definitely get it.  I have been wanting a Neo for quite a while now and never saw a colour that I liked for me. Yay!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

I think we all know the old saying “when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.”  

As if copious amounts of sugar do more than disguise the sour taste. 

But that doesn’t work for me. If I’m going to be handed lemons, I’m going full on Fim. 

I’m going to make those pesky lemons work for me. 

No one I know has ever had to gag down a decadent lemon meringue lava cake.


----------



## Lake Effect

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, I thought I was safe until I saw Fim's yellow bag..
> This morning I saw a lady carrying one. She was wearing a black coat.
> Yellow and black go very well together.
> I NEED a yellow bag, ladies.
> There are no more bag shops in my city, only a Paul and Marius boutique but I am not sure they are good quality.
> I am going to have a look at Yoox site...


A while back I picked up a deep yellow bag, citron per the online catalog, Coach put out around ‘07. I got in the summer and then loved how well it went with burgundy and dark blue in the winter. It is truly a year round bag!
Happy New Year! 




__





						Who's in your passenger seat?
					

Vintage Large Saddle Bag in Rust, going to Home Depo :smile:




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## Ludmilla

I am just sitting at my cousin's using the WiFi there.
She is reading a book by a doctor right now. So, I have already learned about various symtoms of various forms of cancer. Gah! Why are people reading such stuff and why on earth do they share stuff like that?!?!  I told her that I do not want to hear it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> There is a Neo Pliage XS in burgundy coming this summer. If it is coming in a bigger version I will definitely get it.  I have been wanting a Neo for quite a while now and never saw a colour that I liked for me. Yay!



Good for you, Ludmilla! You know what you want and you won’t settle for anything less.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think we all know the old saying “when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.”
> 
> As if copious amounts of sugar do more than disguise the sour taste.
> 
> But that doesn’t work for me. If I’m going to be handed lemons, I’m going full on Fim.
> 
> I’m going to make those pesky lemons work for me.
> 
> No one I know has ever had to gag down a decadent lemon meringue lava cake.
> 
> View attachment 4945548


This looks delicious, Fim.
But, I fear I still do not like lemons in the form of cakes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> A while back I picked up a deep yellow bag, citron per the online catalog Coach put out around ‘07. I got in the summer and loved how well it went with burgundy and dark blue in the winter. It is truly a year round bag!
> Happy New Year! Let me find a link!



I know the bag you’re talking about, Lake Effect. It’s everything anyone would want in a yellow bag. Well done!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> I am just sitting at my cousin's using the WiFi there.
> She is reading a book by a doctor right now. So, I have already learned about various symtoms of various forms of cancer. Gah! Why are people reading such stuff and why on earth do they share stuff like that?!?!  I told her that I do not want to hear it.


Well, I actually have a book on my list to read that I understand describes how the body systems break down as we approach death. I have taught basic human physiology so I guess it is academic interest, for me? *mental note - wait until asked to share on it*
 I also like historical romance lol.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This looks delicious, Fim.
> But, I fear I still do not like lemons in the form of cakes.



Not a problem, Ludmilla. The great thing about recipes is that ingredients can always be swapped out for something you would like better.  

It’s the same with bags.  

Not every style works for everyone. The secret is to have a full stock cupboard.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Well, I actually have a book on my list to read that I understand describes how the body systems break down as we approach death. I have taught basic human physiology so I guess it is academic interest, for me? *mental note - wait until asked to share on it*
> I also like historical romance lol.


 I am not against medical books in common. I studied pharmacy for a while and I do have some kind of academic interest in medical stuff, too. I just do not want to hear about possible deadly cancer symptoms while browsing tpf. And yes: I told her that I do not want to hear about it.  
Historical romance is great. I like fantasy. 




Fimpagebag said:


> Not a problem, Ludmilla. The great thing about recipes is that ingredients can always be swapped out for something you would like better.
> 
> It’s the same with bags.
> 
> Not every style works for everyone. The secret is to have a full stock cupboard.


I take strawberries instead.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am just sitting at my cousin's using the WiFi there.
> She is reading a book by a doctor right now. So, I have already learned about various symtoms of various forms of cancer. Gah! Why are people reading such stuff and why on earth do they share stuff like that?!?!  I told her that I do not want to hear it.



I have a sister like your cousin, Ludmilla. 

However, in my case, I’m able to remind her that (after my twenty years in clinical medicine) I am fully versed in the horrors of disease and death.

That usually grinds conversation to a halt. But should she persist, I advise her in the most loving sisterly way *”to put a sock in it” *

Needless to say, we don’t talk much.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Well, I actually have a book on my list to read that I understand describes how the body systems break down as we approach death. I have taught basic human physiology so I guess it is academic interest, for me? *mental note - wait until asked to share on it*
> I also like historical romance lol.



Sounds intriguing, Lake Effect. I spent twenty years in clinical medicine so I can understand your interest.  

But I doubt that you plan to share the details at the dinner table.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> I am not against medical books in common. I studied pharmacy for a while and I do have some kind of academic interest in medical stuff, too. I just do not want to hear about possible deadly cancer symptoms while browsing tpf. And yes: I told her that I do not want to hear about it.
> Historical romance is great. I like fantasy.


1 - yes!
2 -


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have a sister like your cousin, Ludmilla.
> 
> However, in my case, I’m able to remind her that (after my twenty years in clinical medicine) I am fully versed in the horrors of disease and death.
> 
> That usually grinds conversation to a halt. But should she persist, I advise her in the most loving sisterly way *”to put a sock in it” *
> 
> Needless to say, we don’t talk much.


Hehehe. Admittedly, I advised her to put a sock in it, too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Admittedly, I advised her to put a sock in it, too!



There’s a reason we’re bag twins, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There’s a reason we’re bag twins, Ludmilla!


Yes!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think we all know the old saying “when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.”
> 
> As if copious amounts of sugar do more than disguise the sour taste.
> 
> But that doesn’t work for me. If I’m going to be handed lemons, I’m going full on Fim.
> 
> I’m going to make those pesky lemons work for me.
> 
> No one I know has ever had to gag down a decadent lemon meringue lava cake.
> 
> View attachment 4945548


I love your posts. You are the most upbeat person and Lord knows we need that in our world right now. You rock.


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> I love your posts. You are the most upbeat person and Lord knows we need that in our world right now. You rock.



Thank you for your kind words, Southernbelle. 

Making the best of a bad situation isn’t always easy. Especially if you don’t have a single self serving bone in your body. 

However, I suspect I’m somewhat skeletally challenged when it comes to always putting others first. 

It isn’t that I’m particularly unkind. In fact I strive to treat others as I treat myself.  

And fortunately for them (as my bags attest) I am *very good *to myself.


----------



## ShinyW

Lake Effect said:


> Well, I actually have a book on my list to read that I understand describes how the body systems break down as we approach death. I have taught basic human physiology so I guess it is academic interest, for me? *mental note - wait until asked to share on it*
> I also like historical romance lol.


One of my favourite topics = human physiology. 
The whole family are medicos of some sort or another. 
The conversation turns to human physiology, often.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Well, I actually have a book on my list to read that I understand describes how the body systems break down as we approach death. I have taught basic human physiology so I guess it is academic interest, for me? *mental note - wait until asked to share on it*
> I also like historical romance lol.


I normally love fiction, in books, movie and TV. I don't want to be educated; I want to be entertained. But I found the book The Hot Zone to be one of the best and most horrifying books I've ever read.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think we all know the old saying “when life gives you lemons, make lemonade.”
> 
> As if copious amounts of sugar do more than disguise the sour taste.
> 
> But that doesn’t work for me. If I’m going to be handed lemons, I’m going full on Fim.
> 
> I’m going to make those pesky lemons work for me.
> 
> No one I know has ever had to gag down a decadent lemon meringue lava cake.
> 
> View attachment 4945548


I make a pie called mile high lemon pie that tastes heavenly.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> I normally love fiction, in books, movie and TV. I don't want to be educated; I want to be entertained. But I found the book The Hot Zone to be one of the best and most horrifying books I've ever read.


i just Googled it    I'll just keep tabs on Covid  and stick with the plan on reading the other book on good old break down of physiological systems for now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I normally love fiction, in books, movie and TV. I don't want to be educated; I want to be entertained. But I found the book The Hot Zone to be one of the best and most horrifying books I've ever read.



You’re spot on about The Hot Zone, whateve. 

It was one of the most compelling books I’ve ever read.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I make a pie called mile high lemon pie that tastes heavenly.



Sounds delicious, whateve.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> i just Googled it    I'll just keep tabs on Covid  and stick with the plan on reading the other book on good old break down of physiological systems for now.



Good plan, Lake Effect. Covid is rewriting what we thought we knew about immune response to a virus.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> I make a pie called mile high lemon pie that tastes heavenly.


Oh man, I love anything lemony. That sounds so good. Can you mail me one!!!!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Oh man, I love anything lemony. That sounds so good. Can you mail me one!!!!


lol! I rarely make it because it is so much work. I make my own crust too. The recipe originally came from Betty Crocker. It's a chiffon pie rather than meringue.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Speaking of baking, I made the fam cookies today but accidentally used steel cut oats and they are chewy like grape nuts cereal! But my stepdad loves them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am just sitting at my cousin's using the WiFi there.
> She is reading a book by a doctor right now. So, I have already learned about various symtoms of various forms of cancer. Gah! Why are people reading such stuff and why on earth do they share stuff like that?!?!  I told her that I do not want to hear it.


I have a few friends like your cousin, Ludmilla.
I even had an aunt that whenever I told her about a headache or something of the kind would immediately talk me into rushing to the doctor's because it could be a symptom of cancer.
She used to spend her time reading medical books and she always said that she wished she had been a doctor .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have a few friends like your cousin, Ludmilla.
> I even had an aunt that whenever I told her about a headache or something of the kind would immediately talk me into rushing to the doctor's because it could be a symptom of cancer.
> She used to spend her time reading medical books and she always said that she wished she had been a doctor .



Your aunt reminds me of one of my own relatives, Mariapia. 

She, too, often wished that she had become been a doctor. 

To which my father (her older brother) always had the perfect answer.

“Sis, you wouldn’t have had much of a practice with you your only patient.”


----------



## Hyacinth

whateve said:


> I normally love fiction, in books, movie and TV. I don't want to be educated; I want to be entertained. But I found the book The Hot Zone to be one of the best and most horrifying books I've ever read.




It's been about 25 years since I read it, and some of the information has probably changed since then, but The Coming Plague by Laurie Garrett covers a similar subject to The Hot Zone. I think I read them both right around the same time, and both scared the shyte out of me. Laurie Garrett has been a frequent contributor on MSNBC in the last 10 months and is always worth listening to.

That book spooked me so much that even though I haven't been able to read it again, it's been sitting right at eye level on my bookshelves all this time just as a reminder of how quickly things can go to hell. It's probably a good time for a re-read, but things are scary enough already.

Too bad politicians don't read.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Hyacinth said:


> It's been about 25 years since I read it, and some of the information has probably changed since then, but The Coming Plague by Laurie Garrett covers a similar subject to The Hot Zone. I think I read them both right around the same time, and both scared the shyte out of me. Laurie Garrett has been a frequent contributor on MSNBC in the last 10 months and is always worth listening to.
> 
> That book spooked me so much that even though I haven't been able to read it again, it's been sitting right at eye level on my bookshelves all this time just as a reminder of how quickly things can go to hell. It's probably a good time for a re-read, but things are scary enough already.
> 
> Too bad politicians don't read.





Fear can be a very powerful emotion, Hyacinth.

And completely justified in these turbulent times.

But fear is only powerful if we succumb to it.

And we can overcome it just by doing what we do every day.

We live our lives, take the good with the bad, and remain true to ourselves.

Just as the sun rises every day and the moon controls the tides, we owe it to ourselves and for the ones we love to stay the course.


----------



## Fimpagebag

For all my fellow Islanders in these uncertain times...  

In a passage quoted by Psychology Today, lightheartedness is defined as the state that balances feelings of seriousness and caring with a feeling of “lightness and fun.” It keeps people from swerving too far in one direction – becoming too serious-minded or becoming too superficial.

I couldn’t agree more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have a few friends like your cousin, Ludmilla.
> I even had an aunt that whenever I told her about a headache or something of the kind would immediately talk me into rushing to the doctor's because it could be a symptom of cancer.
> She used to spend her time reading medical books and she always said that she wished she had been a doctor .


 We probably all have those relatives.


Fimpagebag said:


> Your aunt reminds me of one of my own relatives, Mariapia.
> 
> She, too, often wished that she had become been a doctor.
> 
> To which my father (her older brother) always had the perfect answer.
> 
> “Sis, you wouldn’t have had much of a practice with you your only patient.”


Haha. I guess as a doctor I would be my best patient, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning everyone!
Hope you are all well.
Just sipping my second coffee at the moment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning everyone!
> Hope you are all well.
> Just sipping my second coffee at the moment.



Good morning, Ludmilla! 

It’s well past midnight here and I’m just going to bed. 

But I’m glad I stayed awake long enough to hope you have a great day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

A particular point of pride for me is that I have always drawn the line at spending what I consider too much for a single bag. 

But the more I’ve thought about it, the more I realize that my self imposed limit has always been more psychological than fiscal.  

And I’m over it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> For all my fellow Islanders in these uncertain times...
> 
> In a passage quoted by Psychology Today, lightheartedness is defined as the state that balances feelings of seriousness and caring with a feeling of “lightness and fun.” It keeps people from swerving too far in one direction – becoming too serious-minded or becoming too superficial.
> 
> I couldn’t agree more.


I couldn't agree more, either, Fim.
As for being superficial, it reminds me of something that happened to me once, during  my holidays in a big foreign city.
A very serious gentleman ( Professor of Literature in another country) I had bumped into at the hotel asked me what I was doing there.
" I spend my days shopping" I answered.
" Shopping? " he said. I could see he had expected something more intellectual...
" Yes, I am a very superficial lady" I answered...
He looked horrified and left quickly..
A few days later, I met him again in the lobby.
" Do you want to join me for a coffee? "he asked.
I looked him in the eyes and replied
" I am sorry Sir, but I have to go to the mall... Serious matters can't wait"
That was the end of our relationship...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> A particular point of pride for me is that I have always drawn the line at spending what I consider too much for a single bag.
> 
> But the more I’ve thought about it, the more I realize that my self imposed limit has always been more psychological than fiscal.
> 
> And I’m over it.


So what bag(s) are you eyeing?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I couldn't agree more, either, Fim.
> As for being superficial, it reminds me of something that happened to me once, during  my holidays in a big foreign city.
> A very serious gentleman ( Professor of Literature in another country) I had bumped into at the hotel asked me what I was doing there.
> " I spend my days shopping" I answered.
> " Shopping? " he said. I could see he had expected something more intellectual...
> " Yes, I am a very superficial lady" I answered...
> He looked horrified and left quickly..
> A few days later, I met him again in the lobby.
> " Do you want to join me for a coffee? "he asked.
> I looked him in the eyes and replied
> " I am sorry Sir, but I have to go to the mall... Serious matters can't wait"
> That was the end of our relationship...



Well said, Mariapia!  

A boor is a boor no matter if they do inhabit an Ivory Tower.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So what bag(s) are you eyeing?



To date, the most expensive bag I’ve ever purchased is due to arrive this week. 

I’m afraid you’ll have to wait until then, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> To date, the most expensive bag I’ve ever purchased is due to arrive this week.
> 
> I’m afraid you’ll have to wait until then, Tomsmom.


Oooooh so exciting!!  Go you !


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> A particular point of pride for me is that I have always drawn the line at spending what I consider too much for a single bag.
> 
> But the more I’ve thought about it, the more I realize that my self imposed limit has always been more psychological than fiscal.
> 
> And I’m over it.


Would love to see it! Edit: just saw that you will post it this week 

re all the lemon recipes including but not limited to mile high lemon pie @whateve, and lemon merengue lava cake @Fimpagebag could you guys pls post them.  I love the idea of a lemon dessert, but they don’t always work for me. I think it’s akin to when I make a lemon cocktail (if I’m not careful it’s cloying— why I switched to fresh ginger juice or grapefruit). However. I love pies and love meringue, dacquoise and any dessert with the term lava, so. . .

@Ludmilla, ive read a lot of fantasy during covid. ive been enjoying ilona andrews. I’ve also tried to avoid my usual news sources and anyth8ng too serious bc of the state of the world, politics, covid resurgences, and my MIL has serious  medical issues, so I need ’lightheartedness.’ I posted this article elsewhere,and though, OT, seems to be in line with the conversation here, https://www.grubstreet.com/2020/12/2020-bucatini-shortage-investigation.html

@Mariapia  if a longchamp cuir is now 500 euros, shouldn’t a preloved BV bargain also fit into this thread?  I just got a BV san Marco Napa karung from fashionphile for about 435 usd. Looks brand new, inside is clean.

for @Mariapia, my new to me bargain:


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> I couldn't agree more, either, Fim.
> As for being superficial, it reminds me of something that happened to me once, during  my holidays in a big foreign city.
> A very serious gentleman ( Professor of Literature in another country) I had bumped into at the hotel asked me what I was doing there.
> " I spend my days shopping" I answered.
> " Shopping? " he said. I could see he had expected something more intellectual...
> " Yes, I am a very superficial lady" I answered...
> He looked horrified and left quickly..
> A few days later, I met him again in the lobby.
> " Do you want to join me for a coffee? "he asked.
> I looked him in the eyes and replied
> " I am sorry Sir, but I have to go to the mall... Serious matters can't wait"
> That was the end of our relationship...


That is the best story i have read in a long, long time. Your responses were perfect!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> re all the lemon recipes including but not limited to mile high lemon pie @whateve, and lemon merengue lava cake @Fimpagebag could you guys pls post them. I love the idea of a lemon dessert, but they don’t always work for me. I think it’s akin to when I make a lemon cocktail (if I’m not careful it’s cloying— why I switched to fresh ginger juice or grapefruit). However. I love pies and love meringue, dacquoise and any dessert with the term lava, so. . .



Here you go, 880. These cakes are a one bowl recipe.

Ingredients:

5 ounces white chocolate
1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter
2/3 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup confectioners sugar
1/2 cup of any lemon curd of your choice
zest of 1 lemon
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 large eggs
4 large egg yolks

Directions:

Preheat oven to 425°F. Butter 8 six-ounce ramekins. Place on baking sheet. Set aside.1
In a large microwave safe bowl, microwave white chocolate and butter for 1 minute. Stir and continue microwaving in 15 second intervals until melted and smooth.2
Once melted, whisk in flour, powdered sugar, lemon curd, lemon zest and vanilla extract. Add eggs and egg yolks, whisking until well combined.
Divide evenly among prepared ramekins. Bake for 15-20 minutes, or until the edges are set. Remove from oven and let stand for 5 minutes.
Run a butter knife around the edge of the cake to loosen the cake. Invert onto a serving plate and cover with meringue.
Toast the meringue with a kitchen torch before serving.
Enjoy!


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Here you go, 880. These cakes are a one bowl recipe.
> 
> Ingredients:
> 
> 5 ounces white chocolate
> 1/2 cup (1 stick) unsalted butter
> 2/3 cup all-purpose flour
> 1/2 cup confectioners sugar
> 1/2 cup of any lemon curd of your choice
> zest of 1 lemon
> 1 teaspoon vanilla extract
> 4 large eggs
> 4 large egg yolks
> 
> Directions:
> 
> Preheat oven to 425°F. Butter 8 six-ounce ramekins. Place on baking sheet. Set aside.1
> In a large microwave safe bowl, microwave white chocolate and butter for 1 minute. Stir and continue microwaving in 15 second intervals until melted and smooth.2
> Once melted, whisk in flour, powdered sugar, lemon curd, lemon zest and vanilla extract. Add eggs and egg yolks, whisking until well combined.
> Divide evenly among prepared ramekins. Bake for 15-20 minutes, or until the edges are set. Remove from oven and let stand for 5 minutes.
> Run a butter knife around the edge of the cake to loosen the cake. Invert onto a serving plate and cover with meringue.
> Toast the meringue with a kitchen torch before serving.
> Enjoy!


Thank you! This will be my weekend recipe with my small social bubble!  I will have to broil the meringue (I’ll use a standard meringue recipe? ) as DH had asked me to pls never buy a kitchen torch (too many duck fat fires in my past) but i have everything else! Hugs


----------



## Narnanz

Anyone trying out a Bag Ban this month?
I hoping to try and not buy anything from Ebay for a a month just to get my visa down and get back in to the habit of saving for Italy again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> Thank you! This will be my weekend recipe with my small social bubble!  I will have to broil the meringue (I’ll use a standard meringue recipe? ) as DH had asked me to pls never buy a kitchen torch (too many duck fat fires in my past) but i have everything else! Hugs



Your standard meringue recipe will do just fine, 880.  

Happy baking!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Anyone trying out a Bag Ban this month?
> I hoping to try and not buy anything from Ebay for a a month just to get my visa down and get back in to the habit of saving for Italy again.



Good for you, Narnanz!  

I admire your resolve.  

And not to worry. I’m confident that there’s enough of us here on the Island to take up the slack while you’re on your bag ban.


----------



## Mariapia

880 said:


> Would love to see it! Edit: just saw that you will post it this week
> 
> re all the lemon recipes including but not limited to mile high lemon pie @whateve, and lemon merengue lava cake @Fimpagebag could you guys pls post them.  I love the idea of a lemon dessert, but they don’t always work for me. I think it’s akin to when I make a lemon cocktail (if I’m not careful it’s cloying— why I switched to fresh ginger juice or grapefruit). However. I love pies and love meringue, dacquoise and any dessert with the term lava, so. . .
> 
> @Ludmilla, ive read a lot of fantasy during covid. ive been enjoying ilona andrews. I’ve also tried to avoid my usual news sources and anyth8ng too serious bc of the state of the world, politics, covid resurgences, and my MIL has serious  medical issues, so I need ’lightheartedness.’ I posted this article elsewhere,and though, OT, seems to be in line with the conversation here, https://www.grubstreet.com/2020/12/2020-bucatini-shortage-investigation.html
> 
> @Mariapia  if a longchamp cuir is now 500 euros, shouldn’t a preloved BV bargain also fit into this thread?  I just got a BV san Marco Napa karung from fashionphile for about 435 usd. Looks brand new, inside is clean.


Great bargain, 880!
And huge congrats on your find.
Post a pic of your beauty when you can !


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Anyone trying out a Bag Ban this month?
> I hoping to try and not buy anything from Ebay for a a month just to get my visa down and get back in to the habit of saving for Italy again.


You can do it, Narnanz
We are all stronger than we think...
Remember I haven't bought anything since November 2019...
I can't believe it has been that long..


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> You can do it, Narnanz
> We are all stronger than we think...
> Remember I haven't bought anything since November 2019...
> I can't believe it has been that long..


I think you should be kicked off of this forum. No one with that much restraint should be allowed.  :


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> I think you should be kicked off of this forum. No one with that much restraint should be allowed.  :


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You can do it, Narnanz
> We are all stronger than we think...
> Remember I haven't bought anything since November 2019...
> I can't believe it has been that long..



Yet you have led by example with your lovely bags, Mariapia. 

In fact you can take credit for several of my recently acquired bags. 

As well as the one I‘m expecting to arrive this week.


----------



## ShinyW

Mariapia said:


> I couldn't agree more, either, Fim.
> As for being superficial, it reminds me of something that happened to me once, during  my holidays in a big foreign city.
> A very serious gentleman ( Professor of Literature in another country) I had bumped into at the hotel asked me what I was doing there.
> " I spend my days shopping" I answered.
> " Shopping? " he said. I could see he had expected something more intellectual...
> " Yes, I am a very superficial lady" I answered...
> He looked horrified and left quickly..
> A few days later, I met him again in the lobby.
> " Do you want to join me for a coffee? "he asked.
> I looked him in the eyes and replied
> " I am sorry Sir, but I have to go to the mall... Serious matters can't wait"
> That was the end of our relationship...


Love this story. 

I am reminded of the saying: 
"Deep down inside. 
I am very superficial."


----------



## Fimpagebag

ShinyW said:


> Love this story.
> 
> I am reminded of the saying:
> "Deep down inside.
> I am very superficial."


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Anyone trying out a Bag Ban this month?
> I hoping to try and not buy anything from Ebay for a a month just to get my visa down and get back in to the habit of saving for Italy again.


What a great goal!


Mariapia said:


> You can do it, Narnanz
> We are all stronger than we think...
> Remember I haven't bought anything since November 2019...
> I can't believe it has been that long..


Congrats! 
Well I feel, for lack of a better way to put it, ‘bag bloated‘  So I certainly need a break, a fast. I indulged in so many vintage Coach bags to refurbish in  2020. I need to digest/ refurbish what I have. Since I find so many things on eBay, I need to train myself to limit my time browsing there. I made a nice to-do list on the Resolution thread.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> What a great goal!
> 
> Congrats!
> Well I feel, for lack of a better way to put it, ‘bag bloated‘  So I certainly need a break, a fast. I indulged in so many vintage Coach bags to refurbish in  2020. I need to digest/ refurbish what I have. Since I find so many things on eBay, I need to train myself to limit my time browsing there. I made a nice to-do list on the Resolution thread.





You’re absolutely right about the dangers of browsing ebay, Lake Effect. 

Which is why I no longer do widespread searches when it comes to bags.  

Instead I restrict myself to only trusted sellers and highly specific search options. 

As one of my college professors used to say, “There’s a difference between an archeological dig and a backhoe.”


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm definitely struggling with not having many outlets for a jolt of pleasure and thus reaching out for retail therapy. My husband and I have been apart for over half a year (but soon will be back under the same roof) , no karaoke nights out with the girls, no playground for my kids, the weather sucks outside so we are just inside....it's just so monotonous and then....there's online shopping!!!! The only novelty or excitement to be found.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm definitely struggling with not having many outlets for a jolt of pleasure and thus reaching out for retail therapy. My husband and I have been apart for over half a year (but soon will be back under the same roof) , no karaoke nights out with the girls, no playground for my kids, the weather sucks outside so we are just inside....it's just so monotonous and then....there's online shopping!!!! The only novelty or excitement to be found.



Retail therapy does have another side, SouthernPurseGal.  

What if you dip your toe into being a seller rather than a buyer?   

It just might provide the jolt you‘re looking for.

When you think about it, it’s the perfect venue for you to have absolute control.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh man. Selling is the seventh corner of hell. I have sold the last six months and ended up getting scammed out of a Chanel flap by an unscrupulous buyer. 

Plus I'm in rural isolation with my mom and 90 year old stepdad, no going to the post office for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s well past midnight here and I’m just going to bed.
> 
> But I’m glad I stayed awake long enough to hope you have a great day!


Hehe. This is a lovely thought of you. 


Mariapia said:


> I couldn't agree more, either, Fim.
> As for being superficial, it reminds me of something that happened to me once, during  my holidays in a big foreign city.
> A very serious gentleman ( Professor of Literature in another country) I had bumped into at the hotel asked me what I was doing there.
> " I spend my days shopping" I answered.
> " Shopping? " he said. I could see he had expected something more intellectual...
> " Yes, I am a very superficial lady" I answered...
> He looked horrified and left quickly..
> A few days later, I met him again in the lobby.
> " Do you want to join me for a coffee? "he asked.
> I looked him in the eyes and replied
> " I am sorry Sir, but I have to go to the mall... Serious matters can't wait"
> That was the end of our relationship...


 I love your answer!


Fimpagebag said:


> To date, the most expensive bag I’ve ever purchased is due to arrive this week.
> 
> I’m afraid you’ll have to wait until then, Tomsmom.


Ooooh! Now I am very curious! Hope this bag arrives soon. 


880 said:


> Would love to see it! Edit: just saw that you will post it this week
> 
> re all the lemon recipes including but not limited to mile high lemon pie @whateve, and lemon merengue lava cake @Fimpagebag could you guys pls post them.  I love the idea of a lemon dessert, but they don’t always work for me. I think it’s akin to when I make a lemon cocktail (if I’m not careful it’s cloying— why I switched to fresh ginger juice or grapefruit). However. I love pies and love meringue, dacquoise and any dessert with the term lava, so. . .
> 
> @Ludmilla, ive read a lot of fantasy during covid. ive been enjoying ilona andrews. I’ve also tried to avoid my usual news sources and anyth8ng too serious bc of the state of the world, politics, covid resurgences, and my MIL has serious  medical issues, so I need ’lightheartedness.’ I posted this article elsewhere,and though, OT, seems to be in line with the conversation here, https://www.grubstreet.com/2020/12/2020-bucatini-shortage-investigation.html
> 
> @Mariapia  if a longchamp cuir is now 500 euros, shouldn’t a preloved BV bargain also fit into this thread?  I just got a BV san Marco Napa karung from fashionphile for about 435 usd. Looks brand new, inside is clean.
> 
> for @Mariapia, my new to me bargain:
> View attachment 4948150
> View attachment 4948151


I have to say after a long fantasy pause I started reading it again thanks to covid. I guess like you I need the distraction.
I love your new bag. I need to take a look at ebay. For now I have not seen any great bargains regarding designer bags. I guess this will happen during this year, when the financial part of the crisis finally hits.


southernbelle43 said:


> I think you should be kicked off of this forum. No one with that much restraint should be allowed.  :





Lake Effect said:


> What a great goal!
> 
> Congrats!
> Well I feel, for lack of a better way to put it, ‘bag bloated‘  So I certainly need a break, a fast. I indulged in so many vintage Coach bags to refurbish in  2020. I need to digest/ refurbish what I have. Since I find so many things on eBay, I need to train myself to limit my time browsing there. I made a nice to-do list on the Resolution thread.


I feel bag bloated, too. And as we are still in lockdown I cannot even carry them.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm definitely struggling with not having many outlets for a jolt of pleasure and thus reaching out for retail therapy. My husband and I have been apart for over half a year (but soon will be back under the same roof) , no karaoke nights out with the girls, no playground for my kids, the weather sucks outside so we are just inside....it's just so monotonous and then....there's online shopping!!!! The only novelty or excitement to be found.


I find myself online shopping, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> What a great goal!
> 
> Congrats!
> Well I feel, for lack of a better way to put it, ‘bag bloated‘  So I certainly need a break, a fast. I indulged in so many vintage Coach bags to refurbish in  2020. I need to digest/ refurbish what I have. Since I find so many things on eBay, I need to train myself to limit my time browsing there. I made a nice to-do list on the Resolution thread.


I used to have an eBay account and closed it.
Same with the Vinted app one week after joining the community.
I have so many bags that even if there is one I like( and it always happens) I look at all the pics of my bags and think " Well, you already have this kind of design... don't you? " or worse " Good grief, there are some bags you've used only once. Why should it be different with that one ?"
It helps...
For the moment...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders. 

It’s story time with Auntie Fim. 

One of the most heartwarming stories of my childhood has to be...

*My first barroom brawl.  * 

I was seven years, waiting for my father to take me home, when some idiot barfly decided start a fight.

My father, who was behind the bar at the time, didn’t hesitate. As punches were thrown and barstools overturned, he snatched up the billy club he kept behind the bar and handed it to me.

”You know what to do, lass.” he said. “Nuts or knees. Whatever it takes.”

Turned out I was a natural when it came to low hanging fruit.   

Perhaps in large part because not even the most belligerent drunk suspected that the little girl in her pink dress actually meant to hit him in the nuts.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh man. Selling is the seventh corner of hell. I have sold the last six months and ended up getting scammed out of a Chanel flap by an unscrupulous buyer.
> 
> Plus I'm in rural isolation with my mom and 90 year old stepdad, no going to the post office for me.



No wonder you’re feeling so down, SouthernPurseGal.  

All I can really offer is that we’re here for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh man. Selling is the seventh corner of hell. I have sold the last six months and ended up getting scammed out of a Chanel flap by an unscrupulous buyer.
> 
> Plus I'm in rural isolation with my mom and 90 year old stepdad, no going to the post office for me.


I’m sorry you’re so isolated, that has got to be tough.  I would be shopping for bags as well!  Huge hugs !


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Wednesday and “they” closed my school because of Covid. That’s all the info they give us. In other news I’ll be getting the vaccine next week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It’s Wednesday and “they” closed my school because of Covid. That’s all the info they give us. In other news I’ll be getting the vaccine next week.



Would you like to borrow my father’s “problem solver” ?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh I am in isolation with my mom and 90 year old stepdad on purpose. My daughters and I missed my mom and hugging her so much that we spent most of December in total quarantine to then test and after we got negative covid results we came to spend a few weeks with her. So that part is actually awesome. In a couple weeks we join my husband in Atlanta, and try to buy a house asap.


----------



## whateve

880 said:


> Would love to see it! Edit: just saw that you will post it this week
> 
> re all the lemon recipes including but not limited to mile high lemon pie @whateve, and lemon merengue lava cake @Fimpagebag could you guys pls post them.  I love the idea of a lemon dessert, but they don’t always work for me. I think it’s akin to when I make a lemon cocktail (if I’m not careful it’s cloying— why I switched to fresh ginger juice or grapefruit). However. I love pies and love meringue, dacquoise and any dessert with the term lava, so. . .
> 
> @Ludmilla, ive read a lot of fantasy during covid. ive been enjoying ilona andrews. I’ve also tried to avoid my usual news sources and anyth8ng too serious bc of the state of the world, politics, covid resurgences, and my MIL has serious  medical issues, so I need ’lightheartedness.’ I posted this article elsewhere,and though, OT, seems to be in line with the conversation here, https://www.grubstreet.com/2020/12/2020-bucatini-shortage-investigation.html
> 
> @Mariapia  if a longchamp cuir is now 500 euros, shouldn’t a preloved BV bargain also fit into this thread?  I just got a BV san Marco Napa karung from fashionphile for about 435 usd. Looks brand new, inside is clean.
> 
> for @Mariapia, my new to me bargain:
> View attachment 4948150
> View attachment 4948151


Here's the lemon pie recipe.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Here's the lemon pie recipe.


Yum.  Thank you.


----------



## 880

whateve said:


> Here's the lemon pie recipe.


Thank you so much @whateve! this is perfect. I like the fact that it’s without meringue but still lightened.


----------



## Narnanz

Narnanz said:


> Anyone trying out a Bag Ban this month?
> I hoping to try and not buy anything from Ebay for a a month just to get my visa down and get back in to the habit of saving for Italy again.


Well that Ban didnt last long...I suck at Handbag Ban.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Well that Ban didnt last long...I suck at Handbag Ban.


What did you get?

ETA: the murphy in the AT thread?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Well that Ban didnt last long...I suck at Handbag Ban.



As do we all, Narnanz. As do we all...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday everyone!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!


Happy Thursday, Ludmilla...
I have some good news for you...
While looking at a site that sells Longchamp bags ,a few days ago, I saw one of your bags, the one that looks like the Bolide.
I remember you said that you didn't know its name.
In fact, it's called the Saint Honoré .
Like the most fashionable street in Paris.
Isn't that wonderful?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> What did you get?
> 
> ETA: the murphy in the AT thread?


Yes..taking a chance with someone with that not perfect  feedback


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

My latest purchase arrived just today! 

Another Longchamp. A preowned pink Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My latest purchase arrived just today!
> 
> Another Longchamp. A pink Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4949950


Oh I just love it!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I just love it!!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

It’s the most expensive bag I’ve ever bought. But once I saw it, I had to have it!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday! 
I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4950072
> 
> I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday!
> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


Oh my gosh they are too much!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> It’s the most expensive bag I’ve ever bought. But once I saw it, I had to have it!


I understand, but you already know that lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4950072
> 
> I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday!
> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


Precious!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4950072
> 
> I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday!
> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.



So sweet!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks!
No time to write much, I just wanted to share the new gap in my youngest's mouth. I'm playing tooth fairy tonight.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Well that Ban didnt last long...I suck at Handbag Ban.


The only thing that is saving me is that I have been really tired, too tired to look at listings.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re absolutely right about the dangers of browsing ebay, Lake Effect.
> 
> Which is why I no longer do widespread searches when it comes to bags.
> 
> Instead I restrict myself to only trusted sellers and highly specific search options.
> 
> As one of my college professors used to say, “There’s a difference between an archeological dig and a backhoe.”


Right! Of lately, when I think of browsing online listings, I hear my sister saying, if you keep going to a barbershop, sooner or later you are going to get a hair cut! 


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday everyone!


My Friday morning feels a bit cold and bleak. Seeing your happy wave Ludmilla, even though I am starting my Friday (east coast, US) warms me up a bit  Well, that and my new big warm fleecy LLBean robe


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My latest purchase arrived just today!
> 
> Another Longchamp. A preowned pink Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4949950


I have been intrigued by Longchamp, both the nylon and cuir. Lovely!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Right! Of lately, when I think of browsing online listings, I hear my sister saying, if you keep going to a barbershop, sooner or later you are going to get a hair cut!
> 
> My Friday morning feels a bit cold and bleak. Seeing your happy wave, even though I am starting my Friday (east coast, US) warms me up a bit
> 
> I have been intrigued by Longchamp, both the nylon and cuir. Lovely!



Happy Friday, Lake Effect! 

I can’t say enough good things about Longchamp as a brand and its bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My latest purchase arrived just today!
> 
> Another Longchamp. A preowned pink Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4949950
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s the most expensive bag I’ve ever bought. But once I saw it, I had to have it!


Wonderful , Fim!
You know what?
When you told us a new bag was on the way... I was pretty sure it was a Longchamp Cuir...
You are going to love it.
Lightweight, soft leather, it has it all!
Congrats on your purchase.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful , Fim!
> You know what?
> When you told us a new bag was on the way... I was pretty sure it was a Longchamp Cuir...
> You are going to love it.
> Lightweight, soft leather, it has it all!
> Congrats on your purchase.



You know me all too well, Mariapia. 

While I have become increasingly disenchanted with the recent offerings of what once were two of my favorite contemporary brands, Longchamp has admirably filled that void.


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake effect, happy birthday!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Thursday, Ludmilla...
> I have some good news for you...
> While looking at a site that sells Longchamp bags ,a few days ago, I saw one of your bags, the one that looks like the Bolide.
> I remember you said that you didn't know its name.
> In fact, it's called the Saint Honoré .
> Like the most fashionable street in Paris.
> Isn't that wonderful?


Oh, thank you! This is a wonderful name.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My latest purchase arrived just today!
> 
> Another Longchamp. A preowned pink Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 4949950


Nice! As Mariapia said - you will love that bag. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4950072
> 
> I hope you guys are having a lovely Thursday!
> I'm just pretending its not embarrassing to be an American right now, and focusing on my lovely princesses here in their new Elsa (as she appeared in Frozen 2, mind you) dresses.
> They arrived belatedly (were supposed to be Christmas presents) last night and the girls immediately put on an exciting show to celebrate. There was my 7 year old performing the lead and my 5 year old as the sound tech person and the audience (my parents and I) were told to provide the light show (lights were off, it was dark and we were all given flashlights and instructions). Very innovative young lady she is.


Those are very cute princesses!


Lake Effect said:


> Right! Of lately, when I think of browsing online listings, I hear my sister saying, if you keep going to a barbershop, sooner or later you are going to get a hair cut!
> 
> My Friday morning feels a bit cold and bleak. Seeing your happy wave Ludmilla, even though I am starting my Friday (east coast, US) warms me up a bit  Well, that and my new big warm fleecy LLBean robe
> 
> I have been intrigued by Longchamp, both the nylon and cuir. Lovely!


Sending you yet another Happy wave! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Lake Effect!
> 
> I can’t say enough good things about Longchamp as a brand and its bags.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950782
> View attachment 4950783
> 
> 
> View attachment 4950825
> View attachment 4950836


You do have a nice lc collection!


----------



## Ludmilla

Going back to the big city.


----------



## Tomsmom

Debating what to change into from the Montsouris back pack, which I love but is difficult to wear with a winter jacket.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Happy birthday Lake Effect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Going back to the big city.
> View attachment 4950946



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Will you be able to get together with friends once you’re back in the city?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh, thank you! This is a wonderful name.
> 
> Nice! As Mariapia said - you will love that bag.
> 
> Those are very cute princesses!
> 
> Sending you yet another Happy wave!
> 
> You do have a nice lc collection!



Thank you, Ludmilla. I’m glad you approve.


----------



## Tomsmom

Decided on the Rogue


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Decided on the Rogue
> 
> View attachment 4951020



Excellent choice, Tomsmom! 

Great style and perfect color. 

Well done!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice, Tomsmom!
> 
> Great style and perfect color.
> 
> Well done!


Fim you totally make me smile.  Thank you


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Tomsmom said:


> Decided on the Rogue
> 
> View attachment 4951020



Love it


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Decided on the Rogue
> 
> View attachment 4951020


Beautiful, Tomsmom


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Will you be able to get together with friends once you’re back in the city?


Haha. No. Our lockdown is extended until the end of January. For now. I guess it will end when flu season ends. In April.


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. I’m glad you approve.


Yes! I absolutely approve! 


Tomsmom said:


> Decided on the Rogue
> 
> View attachment 4951020


I love this bag! Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday all!
Have to do some grocery shopping.
Brought out one of my most neglected bags:


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Right! Of lately, when I think of browsing online listings, I hear my sister saying, if you keep going to a barbershop, sooner or later you are going to get a hair cut!
> 
> My Friday morning feels a bit cold and bleak. Seeing your happy wave Ludmilla, even though I am starting my Friday (east coast, US) warms me up a bit  Well, that and my new big warm fleecy LLBean robe
> 
> I have been intrigued by Longchamp, both the nylon and cuir. Lovely!


I have one Longchamp bag. I got at an outlet in NY.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Have to do some grocery shopping.
> Brought out one of my most neglected bags:
> View attachment 4951902


Wow! I love this bag, Ludmilla!
How come it's the first time I have seen it here?
It really deserves to go out more often.



whateve said:


> I have one Longchamp bag. I got at an outlet in NY.


Congrats, whateve!
Your Longchamp is gorgeous.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I have one Longchamp bag. I got at an outlet in NY.



Great choice, whateve!   

Your bag is a perfect example of Longchamp being more than just it’s iconic Le Pliage.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Have to do some grocery shopping.
> Brought out one of my most neglected bags:
> View attachment 4951902



What a great bag, Ludmilla!   

As a fan of functional detail, I love the whole look of your bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I have one Longchamp bag. I got at an outlet in NY.


Great bag and colors!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Have to do some grocery shopping.
> Brought out one of my most neglected bags:
> View attachment 4951902



who is this by, I love The messenger style!


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the thrift this morning with Miss 14, scored 3 Lenox pieces


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the thrift this morning with Miss 14, scored 3 Lenox pieces
> View attachment 4952403



All hail the queen of thrift shoppers!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> I have one Longchamp bag. I got at an outlet in NY.


I love that and I'm not even a bucket bag person!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm super excited to use a purse tomorrow to leave my mom's property! 
I'm driving 3hrs each way to see two houses in the Atlanta area and we may even put an offer in on one! I'm so excited!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm super excited to use a purse tomorrow to leave my mom's property!
> I'm driving 3hrs each way to see two houses in the Atlanta area and we may even put an offer in on one! I'm so excited!



Happy house hunting, SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday morning, fellow Islanders!  

While finding closet space for my recently acquired bags, I’ve been compelled (by necessity) to reconsider some of my former bag choices.  

Particularly those bags that I‘d thought I could make work for me.  

But they never did.  

Uncomfortable shoulder straps remained uncomfortable. 

Difficult zippers and indifferent clasps continued to be problematic.  

Bags the wrong shape or size resisted any of my attempts to make them something they weren’t.  
Now it’s time to admit my past mistakes and not repeat them.  

I’ve learned the hard way that if a bag isn’t perfect for me, then it’s not the bag for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm super excited to use a purse tomorrow to leave my mom's property!
> I'm driving 3hrs each way to see two houses in the Atlanta area and we may even put an offer in on one! I'm so excited!


This is exciting!!  Good luck !!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> Have to do some grocery shopping.
> Brought out one of my most neglected bags:
> View attachment 4951902


Yes, give that bag some  !

I helped dear niece 1 in the final stage of moving out of ex-fiancé’s house yesterday, with her mother, dear sister 2. It was a disorganized mess. Lots of going up and down steps and was more physical activity than I have done in ages lol lol. Which was a blessing in disguise, but I am glad I did not know what a cr&p show it was going to be. Her mother was not happy for numerous reasons and simmering through most of the day. I think my presence helped DS2 hold her tongue. We got through it with a minimum of drama so it was a win!
Definitely motivated me to get on with going through what I am not using.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm super excited to use a purse tomorrow to leave my mom's property!
> I'm driving 3hrs each way to see two houses in the Atlanta area and we may even put an offer in on one! I'm so excited!


Good luck with your house hunting.


----------



## Mariapia

I think we have all  made the same mistakes, Fim...


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm super excited to use a purse tomorrow to leave my mom's property!
> I'm driving 3hrs each way to see two houses in the Atlanta area and we may even put an offer in on one! I'm so excited!


Fingers crossed for you, SouthernPurseGal


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks! But we are still hunting...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think we have all  made the same mistakes, Fim...



Think of them more as learning experiences rather than mistakes, Mariapia. 

In all honesty, false economy has led me in the past to buy bags that I hoped would be worthy substitutes for the bags I truly wanted.   

But of course they never were.   

So no more substitutions. There is one bag that has long been my HG of red bags. And today I did not hesitate.   

Instead I did the math. The cost of the bag I have always wanted ends up costing less than the several bags that I now plan to donate to our Community Action Thrift Store.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow! I love this bag, Ludmilla!
> How come it's the first time I have seen it here?
> It really deserves to go out more often.
> 
> 
> Congrats, whateve!
> Your Longchamp is gorgeous.


Hehehe. You have seen that bag on this thread for sure. But it was years ago.
As I have so many bags I am not surprised that you do not remember. 
Often, I cannot remember my own bags. 


Tomsmom said:


> who is this by, I love The messenger style!


It is one of my BREE bags. 


Tomsmom said:


> Went to the thrift this morning with Miss 14, scored 3 Lenox pieces
> View attachment 4952403


Those are very nice! I like them a lot. 


Lake Effect said:


> Yes, give that bag some  !
> 
> I helped dear niece 1 in the final stage of moving out of ex-fiancé’s house yesterday, with her mother, dear sister 2. It was a disorganized mess. Lots of going up and down steps and was more physical activity than I have done in ages lol lol. Which was a blessing in disguise, but I am glad I did not know what a cr&p show it was going to be. Her mother was not happy for numerous reasons and simmering through most of the day. I think my presence helped DS2 hold her tongue. We got through it with a minimum of drama so it was a win!
> Definitely motivated me to get on with going through what I am not using.


Sounds like you had quite a day. 
Was ex-fiancé there, too?
Glad you were able to get through it without too much drama.


Fimpagebag said:


> Think of them more as learning experiences rather than mistakes, Mariapia.
> 
> In all honesty, false economy has led me in the past to buy bags that I hoped would be worthy substitutes for the bags I truly wanted.
> 
> But of course they never were.
> 
> So no more substitutions. There is one bag that has long been my HG of red bags. And today I did not hesitate.
> 
> Instead I did the math. The cost of the bag I have always wanted ends up costing less than the several bags that I now plan to donate to our Community Action Thrift Store.


I guess we all make those mistakes.
Stiff bags do not work for me very well. Nor do only handheld bags.
Nevertheless I own more than one of those ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, all!
I am back at the office.
Day started with blocked down computer.
Then I have to organise an interpreter for Friday. Waiting for the agency to call back.
Ugh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> I am back at the office.
> Day started with blocked down computer.
> Then I have to organise an interpreter for Friday. Waiting for the agency to call back.
> Ugh.



Given how your day is starting, I’ll skip the “good” and just say ‘Morning, Ludmilla.


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you had quite a day.
> Was ex-fiancé there, too?
> Glad you were able to get through it without too much drama.


Oh no, no ex, thank goodness. It was planned that way!
Off to the office today; I go in once a week. We now wear our masks at our work stations. It is not the most comfortable, but my company is very up front about following guidelines which I know keeps me safe. 
Decided to use a business tote I have not pulled out in a long time. Will post pick later.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Sorry about your morning Ludmilla .
I’m home this week, my school is closed. Miss 19 and I have TJ Maxx plans .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Sorry about your morning Ludmilla .
> I’m home this week, my school is closed. Miss 19 and I have TJ Maxx plans .



Happy shopping, Tomsmom. 

If anyone can find an unexpected bargain, it’s you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy shopping, Tomsmom.
> 
> If anyone can find an unexpected bargain, it’s you.


Lol I’ve learned from the masters, my grandparents and my dad. My dad liked to call himself “frugal” haha!  Said he got it from *his* mother and so it goes....

Funny thing is I’ll be so so “frugal” about somethings and other things...not so much .


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> I am back at the office.
> Day started with blocked down computer.
> Then I have to organise an interpreter for Friday. Waiting for the agency to call back.
> Ugh.


Hope your day gets lots better!! I sent you a private message when you have time to look at it.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Man this house hunting is the most stressful shopping job of them all!! But not as stressful as selling.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Man this house hunting is the most stressful shopping job of them all!! But not as stressful as selling.


Indeed it is, but you will know that perfect house when you walk into it. IN the one we bought before this one,  I walked into the front foyer and told the agent, this is the one. She insisted I see the rest of the house first, lol. DH and I had a complete list of what we required in a house, so we did not look at any that did not have those features. So I got a vibe when I walked in and believe it or not, called my husband who was out of town and told him I had found our house and he said, "buy it."  However, the agent refused to draw up the papers until he came home and saw it first. I don't think she had ever experienced any house hunters like us.  So keep looking, it is out there.  Good luck.


----------



## Murphy47

southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed it is, but you will know that perfect house when you walk into it. IN the one we bought before this one,  I walked into the front foyer and told the agent, this is the one. She insisted I see the rest of the house first, lol. DH and I had a complete list of what we required in a house, so we did not look at any that did not have those features. So I got a vibe when I walked in and believe it or not, called my husband who was out of town and told him I had found our house and he said, "buy it."  However, the agent refused to draw up the papers until he came home and saw it first. I don't think she had ever experienced any house hunters like us.  So keep looking, it is out there.  Good luck.


Glad u found the house! 
but what an ass of an agent. I would have told him/her to write up the paperwork NOW or loose the commission.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed it is, but you will know that perfect house when you walk into it. IN the one we bought before this one,  I walked into the front foyer and told the agent, this is the one. She insisted I see the rest of the house first, lol. DH and I had a complete list of what we required in a house, so we did not look at any that did not have those features. So I got a vibe when I walked in and believe it or not, called my husband who was out of town and told him I had found our house and he said, "buy it."  However, the agent refused to draw up the papers until he came home and saw it first. I don't think she had ever experienced any house hunters like us.  So keep looking, it is out there.  Good luck.


Awww thanks! I love that story!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Murphy47 said:


> Glad u found the house!
> but what an ass of an agent. I would have told him/her to write up the paperwork NOW or loose the commission.


Me too.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed it is, but you will know that perfect house when you walk into it. IN the one we bought before this one,  I walked into the front foyer and told the agent, this is the one. She insisted I see the rest of the house first, lol. DH and I had a complete list of what we required in a house, so we did not look at any that did not have those features. So I got a vibe when I walked in and believe it or not, called my husband who was out of town and told him I had found our house and he said, "buy it."  However, the agent refused to draw up the papers until he came home and saw it first. I don't think she had ever experienced any house hunters like us.  So keep looking, it is out there.  Good luck.


I totally agree with the vibe you are talking about, southernbelle.
There are places where you immediately feel at home.
Lots of real estate agents say it happens within the first two minutes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Given how your day is starting, I’ll skip the “good” and just say ‘Morning, Ludmilla.


Yes. The fun of coming back to work after a longer vacation.
I guess the whole week will be like that. Sigh.
And on top a new boss who wants to shine.


Lake Effect said:


> Oh no, no ex, thank goodness. It was planned that way!
> Off to the office today; I go in once a week. We now wear our masks at our work stations. It is not the most comfortable, but my company is very up front about following guidelines which I know keeps me safe.
> Decided to use a business tote I have not pulled out in a long time. Will post pick later.


It is office week for me. On the one hand I am happy about it as it gives you the feel of normal.
On the other hand I am already fed up.
Postive thing: I am completely alone at my office so no masks nothing. 


southernbelle43 said:


> Hope your day gets lots better!! I sent you a private message when you have time to look at it.


Day was evolving like the whole morning. 
PM'd you back. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> Man this house hunting is the most stressful shopping job of them all!! But not as stressful as selling.


Oh God. I can imagine.


southernbelle43 said:


> Indeed it is, but you will know that perfect house when you walk into it. IN the one we bought before this one,  I walked into the front foyer and told the agent, this is the one. She insisted I see the rest of the house first, lol. DH and I had a complete list of what we required in a house, so we did not look at any that did not have those features. So I got a vibe when I walked in and believe it or not, called my husband who was out of town and told him I had found our house and he said, "buy it."  However, the agent refused to draw up the papers until he came home and saw it first. I don't think she had ever experienced any house hunters like us.  So keep looking, it is out there.  Good luck.


This is a nice story. I like stories like those.


Murphy47 said:


> Glad u found the house!
> but what an ass of an agent. I would have told him/her to write up the paperwork NOW or loose the commission.


Hi there Murphy! 
How are you?


----------



## Ludmilla

Still in my Theia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Still in my Theia.
> View attachment 4954865



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla.  

Glad to see your faithful Theia keeping you company at work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla.
> 
> Glad to see your faithful Theia keeping you company at work.


Thank you, dear Fim.
Theia is a lovely company for sure!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday!!  I love that house story!  I felt that way when we pulled up to this house, even from the outside I knew it was the one. 19 years later...


----------



## Mariapia

Talking about houses... I once visited a flat whose owner was present.
The agent was speaking about how big it was when the lady said " no, it's not 100 sqmeters, sir, it's only 88."
The agent was devastated....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Talking about houses... I once visited a flat whose owner was present.
> The agent was speaking about how big it was when the lady said " no, it's not 100 sqmeters, sir, it's only 88."
> The agent was devastated....


Omg that is hysterical!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Talking about houses... I once visited a flat whose owner was present.
> The agent was speaking about how big it was when the lady said " no, it's not 100 sqmeters, sir, it's only 88."
> The agent was devastated....


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!!  I love that house story!  I felt that way when we pulled up to this house, even from the outside I knew it was the one. 19 years later...


When I was looking for an apartment in San Francisco, I was disheartened by what I was seeing and worried I would never find a good place. There were more people looking for places than places available so renters had to compete to get a place. I remember one place they hadn't flushed the toilet! and another looker said I'll flip you for the apartment to which I replied, you can have it! That night I dreamed of my perfect apartment and the next day, I found it, just like my dream. There were a lot of applicants but the landlady liked me so I got it. (I found out later she didn't like men.) It was beautiful with hardwood floors and bay windows in the marina district, only a few blocks from the bay.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Talking about houses... I once visited a flat whose owner was present.
> The agent was speaking about how big it was when the lady said " no, it's not 100 sqmeters, sir, it's only 88."
> The agent was devastated....


LOL, thank goodness for an honest home owner!!


whateve said:


> When I was looking for an apartment in San Francisco, I was disheartened by what I was seeing and worried I would never find a good place. There were more people looking for places than places available so renters had to compete to get a place. I remember one place they hadn't flushed the toilet! and another looker said I'll flip you for the apartment to which I replied, you can have it! That night I dreamed of my perfect apartment and the next day, I found it, just like my dream. There were a lot of applicants but the landlady liked me so I got it. (I found out later she didn't like men.) It was beautiful with hardwood floors and bay windows in the marina district, only a few blocks from the bay.


Love your story.  I have bought two houses on hunches when I first walk into them and lived happily in them. The one we are in now, my DH did NOT like when we first walked in. I knew it was the right one. It has 9 foot ceilings and some rooms are only one story, so that makes the lights at 18 feet. All he could think about was who was going to change the bulbs, lol. But we ladies know how to get our way don't we.  We have been here 8 years and he loves it!  It is my dream house, the one I worked for all my life.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> When I was looking for an apartment in San Francisco, I was disheartened by what I was seeing and worried I would never find a good place. There were more people looking for places than places available so renters had to compete to get a place. I remember one place they hadn't flushed the toilet! and another looker said I'll flip you for the apartment to which I replied, you can have it! That night I dreamed of my perfect apartment and the next day, I found it, just like my dream. There were a lot of applicants but the landlady liked me so I got it. (I found out later she didn't like men.) It was beautiful with hardwood floors and bay windows in the marina district, only a few blocks from the bay.


Love this!


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> LOL, thank goodness for an honest home owner!!
> 
> Love your story.  I have bought two houses on hunches when I first walk into them and lived happily in them. The one we are in now, my DH did NOT like when we first walked in. I knew it was the right one. It has 9 foot ceilings and some rooms are only one story, so that makes the lights at 18 feet. All he could think about was who was going to change the bulbs, lol. But we ladies know how to get our way don't we.  We have been here 8 years and he loves it!  It is my dream house, the one I worked for all my life.


Our last house was our dream house. We had it built to our specifications on the prettiest piece of land. We put in things each of us wanted. I really loved that house. It killed us to have to leave.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Our last house was our dream house. We had it built to our specifications on the prettiest piece of land. We put in things each of us wanted. I really loved that house. It killed us to have to leave.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Talking about houses... I once visited a flat whose owner was present.
> The agent was speaking about how big it was when the lady said " no, it's not 100 sqmeters, sir, it's only 88."
> The agent was devastated....


 Thank you Mariapia, for giving me a laugh to start this day.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Our last house was our dream house. We had it built to our specifications on the prettiest piece of land. We put in things each of us wanted. I really loved that house. It killed us to have to leave.


Awwww that must have been terrible to leave. Hugs!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Our last house was our dream house. We had it built to our specifications on the prettiest piece of land. We put in things each of us wanted. I really loved that house. It killed us to have to leave.




I know how you feel, whatever. 

My DH and I built our dream house not long after we were married. Every aspect was to our specifications. But then a devastating house fire literally reduced our dream to ashes. 

After the initial shock we actually made plans to build again. But that all went by the wayside when it became obvious that his parents were at a point when they could no longer remain in their home without our help.

Instead of seeing them lose their home, we bought the Home Farm rather than build another house.

And while there were times when I keenly felt the loss of a home of our own, I kept those feelings to myself.

While my husband’s parents were still living I made almost no changes to the house.

And there were few modifications made after they‘d passed away.

Because over the years I’d come to realize that “the Home Farm” is emblematic less of ownership and more of conservation.

It’s why my DH and I refused to sell the Home Farm without the assurance that it would remain a farm as long as we live.

And so we have come full circle. Long after we’re gone, the Home Farm will remain. Cattle will graze, hay will be baled, and life will go on.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> I know how you feel, whatever.
> 
> My DH and I built our dream house not long after we were married. Every aspect was to our specifications. But then a devastating house fire literally reduced our dream to ashes.
> 
> After the initial shock we actually made plans to build again. But that all went by the wayside when it became obvious that his parents were at a point when they could no longer remain in their home without our help.
> 
> Instead of seeing them lose their home, we bought the Home Farm rather than build another house.
> 
> And while there were times when I keenly felt the loss of a home of our own, I kept those feelings to myself.
> 
> While my husband’s parents were still living I made almost no changes to the house.
> 
> And there were few modifications made after they‘d passed away.
> 
> Because over the years I’d come to realize that “the Home Farm” is emblematic less of ownership and more of conservation.
> 
> It’s why my DH and I refused to sell the Home Farm without the assurance that it would remain a farm as long as we live.
> 
> And so we have come full circle. Long after we’re gone, the Home Farm will remain. Cattle will graze, hay will be baled, and life will go on.


What a moving story and what an example you are of not only taking what comes in life but making it work for you.  I wish more of us had your positive attitude.  It would be a better world.


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> What a moving story and what an example you are of not only taking what comes in life but making it work for you.  I wish more of us had your positive attitude.  It would be a better world.



You’re very kind, southernbelle.  

But I must confess that there were times when my profanity laced tirades nearly blistered the birds out of the trees when I’d go outside to vent.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I know how you feel, whatever.
> 
> My DH and I built our dream house not long after we were married. Every aspect was to our specifications. But then a devastating house fire literally reduced our dream to ashes.
> 
> After the initial shock we actually made plans to build again. But that all went by the wayside when it became obvious that his parents were at a point when they could no longer remain in their home without our help.
> 
> Instead of seeing them lose their home, we bought the Home Farm rather than build another house.
> 
> And while there were times when I keenly felt the loss of a home of our own, I kept those feelings to myself.
> 
> While my husband’s parents were still living I made almost no changes to the house.
> 
> And there were few modifications made after they‘d passed away.
> 
> Because over the years I’d come to realize that “the Home Farm” is emblematic less of ownership and more of conservation.
> 
> It’s why my DH and I refused to sell the Home Farm without the assurance that it would remain a farm as long as we live.
> 
> And so we have come full circle. Long after we’re gone, the Home Farm will remain. Cattle will graze, hay will be baled, and life will go on.


You’re amazing Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You’re amazing Fim!



Thank you for your kind words, Tomsmom. 

But I believe that there isn’t anyone here on our Island who hasn’t had to deal with hard truths and daunting circumstances. 

Yet we persevere.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind words, Tomsmom.
> 
> But I believe that there isn’t anyone here on our Island who hasn’t had to deal with hard truths and daunting circumstances.
> 
> Yet we persevere.


Yes we do!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fim, you are always an inspiration and as I have mentioned before - if you ever get bored, please write a book about your life. And yes - put some of your recipes in it. 
--------------------------------------------------------

Happy Thursday, all.
Leaving on Saturday for the country again. We get new regulations on Monday (everyone has to wear ffp2 masks). Also, we are adviced to go back into home office. I rather do this at the country. Esp. as I still have to put the Christmas tree away.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Thursday, everyone!
Ludmilla, I think you will be safer in the country.
What about those Ffp2 masks? Does the whole population have to wear them? 
They are supposed to be very uncomfortable...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone!
> Ludmilla, I think you will be safer in the country.
> What about those Ffp2 masks? Does the whole population have to wear them?
> They are supposed to be very uncomfortable...


Yes. Everyone in my area has to wear them. At stores and public transport. Sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, you are always an inspiration and as I have mentioned before - if you ever get bored, please write a book about your life. And yes - put some of your recipes in it.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Happy Thursday, all.
> Leaving on Saturday for the country again. We get new regulations on Monday (everyone has to wear ffp2 masks). Also, we are adviced to go back into home office. I rather do this at the country. Esp. as I still have to put the Christmas tree away.



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  

If you ever had the opportunity to speak to one of my more malcontent younger sisters, she’d tell you that a book about my life has already been written.

Too bad it ended with that little brat Dorothy throwing a bucket of water on me...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Thursday, everyone!
> Ludmilla, I think you will be safer in the country.
> What about those Ffp2 masks? Does the whole population have to wear them?
> They are supposed to be very uncomfortable...



Good morning, Mariapia!  

Here where I live, masks and face coverings are required whenever we’re out in public. The masks you speak of are in such short supply that they’re reserved for hospital and nursing home personnel.

Which allows we of the general population some latitude when it comes to the face coverings we choose.

Gaiters are becoming increasingly popular. They sell out as soon as they’re available locally.

I know they’ve become my personal favorite as the weather gets colder.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Everyone in my area has to wear them. At stores and public transport. Sigh.



We have the same restrictions here, Ludmilla. But at least we still have indoor dining (albeit with restrictions).


----------



## Lake Effect

Up until recently, at my office, (I go in once a week) we could take our masks off while sitting at our work station ie desktop computer. As of a few weeks ago, we now must wear them at all times except if eating or drinking.
Side note, I am off for few  days and am busy clearing out stuff (lol I’ll leave it at that) gathering in my living room and dining room. I am seriously thinking about a new desk for home, that could elevate for me to stand at, or put a small treadmill under. I heard about a treadmill desk from a podcast I listened too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Everyone in my area has to wear them. At stores and public transport. Sigh.



In the streets too?


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Mariapia!
> 
> Here where I live, masks and face coverings are required whenever we’re out in public. The masks you speak of are in such short supply that they’re reserved for hospital and nursing home personnel.
> 
> Which allows we of the general population some latitude when it comes to the face coverings we choose.
> 
> Gaiters are becoming increasingly popular. They sell out as soon as they’re available locally.
> 
> I know they’ve become my personal favorite as the weather gets colder.


Good morning, Fim
Same here. Fpp2 are reserved for hospitals. 
I haven't seen anyone wearing gaiters, though.. but I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> Up until recently, at my office, (I go in once a week) we could take our masks off while sitting at our work station ie desktop computer. As of a few weeks ago, we now must wear them at all times except if eating or drinking.
> Side note, I am off for few  days and am busy clearing out stuff (lol I’ll leave it at that) gathering in my living room and dining room. I am seriously thinking about a new desk for home, that could elevate for me to stand at, or put a small treadmill under. I heard about a treadmill desk from a podcast I listened too.


I think you should get yourself the new desk you are talking about, Lake Effect. Working from home and sitting all day can be very uncomfortable and put too much tension on your back and shoulders.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Up until recently, at my office, (I go in once a week) we could take our masks off while sitting at our work station ie desktop computer. As of a few weeks ago, we now must wear them at all times except if eating or drinking.
> Side note, I am off for few  days and am busy clearing out stuff (lol I’ll leave it at that) gathering in my living room and dining room. I am seriously thinking about a new desk for home, that could elevate for me to stand at, or put a small treadmill under. I heard about a treadmill desk from a podcast I listened too.


I am with Mariapia - get the desk!


Mariapia said:


> In the streets too?
> 
> Good morning, Fim
> Same here. Fpp2 are reserved for hospitals.
> I haven't seen anyone wearing gaiters, though.. but I will keep my eyes open.


For now only stores and public transport. But, I guess it will be everywhere, soon. 
i really think ffp2 should be left for professionals.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Up until recently, at my office, (I go in once a week) we could take our masks off while sitting at our work station ie desktop computer. As of a few weeks ago, we now must wear them at all times except if eating or drinking.
> Side note, I am off for few  days and am busy clearing out stuff (lol I’ll leave it at that) gathering in my living room and dining room. I am seriously thinking about a new desk for home, that could elevate for me to stand at, or put a small treadmill under. I heard about a treadmill desk from a podcast I listened too.



Several professors at the college where I worked had those elevated desks, Lake Effect. 

They liked them a lot.  

I’ve never seen a treadmill desk, but it sounds intriguing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!  My school is closed until this coming Tuesday. Went to the gym this morning with miss 19 and 22.  It was so hot with a mask on. Everyone socially distanced so that was good.

changing bags today!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am with Mariapia - get the desk!
> 
> For now only stores and public transport. But, I guess it will be everywhere, soon.
> i really think ffp2 should be left for professionals.


Here, we have to wear masks everywhere, even in the streets.
And we also have curfew from 6pm to 6am...
Are you going to get the vaccine, Ludmilla?
I will when I can.That  should be in Spring.
At the moment only the elderly , doctors , nurses and people working in hospitals and nursing homes can get vaccinated ...


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, you are always an inspiration and as I have mentioned before - if you ever get bored, please write a book about your life. And yes - put some of your recipes in it.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Happy Thursday, all.
> Leaving on Saturday for the country again. We get new regulations on Monday (everyone has to wear ffp2 masks). Also, we are adviced to go back into home office. I rather do this at the country. Esp. as I still have to put the Christmas tree away.


Stay safe dear!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today I got my  Christmas present   
No, it’s not a bag....
It’s an IPad . As the physical Apple Store only takes care of on line orders...the person who wanted to give it to me on Christmas Day had to wait for the IPad to arrive...
I could wait, patience is my middle name
My life is going to change...My 7 year old IPad was pure hell..
Too slow, unpredictable and so on


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Up until recently, at my office, (I go in once a week) we could take our masks off while sitting at our work station ie desktop computer. As of a few weeks ago, we now must wear them at all times except if eating or drinking.
> Side note, I am off for few  days and am busy clearing out stuff (lol I’ll leave it at that) gathering in my living room and dining room. I am seriously thinking about a new desk for home, that could elevate for me to stand at, or put a small treadmill under. I heard about a treadmill desk from a podcast I listened too.


Or you could get a regular desk and use a bouncy ball for a chair! That is lots of fun. I also have an underdesk elliptical but I use it in front of the couch.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I got my  Christmas present
> No, it’s not a bag....
> It’s an IPad . As the physical Apple Store only takes care of on line orders...the person who wanted to give it to me on Christmas Day had to wait for the IPad to arrive...
> I could wait, patience is my middle name
> My life is going to change...My 7 year old IPad was pure hell..
> Too slow, unpredictable and so on



That’s great news, Mariapia!  

Enjoy your new IPad!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I got my  Christmas present
> No, it’s not a bag....
> It’s an IPad . As the physical Apple Store only takes care of on line orders...the person who wanted to give it to me on Christmas Day had to wait for the IPad to arrive...
> I could wait, patience is my middle name
> My life is going to change...My 7 year old IPad was pure hell..
> Too slow, unpredictable and so on


Enjoy!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My Chinese dogs make a natural Yin/Yang symbol all the time when they horseplay. I find them so striking


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here, we have to wear masks everywhere, even in the streets.
> And we also have curfew from 6pm to 6am...
> Are you going to get the vaccine, Ludmilla?
> I will when I can.That  should be in Spring.
> At the moment only the elderly , doctors , nurses and people working in hospitals and nursing homes can get vaccinated ...


As long as I am not forced to get the vaccine I will not get it.
But, as I am pretty sure that we will be forced to get it I will get it. 



Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I got my  Christmas present
> No, it’s not a bag....
> It’s an IPad . As the physical Apple Store only takes care of on line orders...the person who wanted to give it to me on Christmas Day had to wait for the IPad to arrive...
> I could wait, patience is my middle name
> My life is going to change...My 7 year old IPad was pure hell..
> Too slow, unpredictable and so on


Yay on the new iPad!
It is so cool to get new devices that finally work again. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957986
> View attachment 4957987
> View attachment 4957988
> 
> My Chinese dogs make a natural Yin/Yang symbol all the time when they horseplay. I find them so striking


Those are very cute! Their fur!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957986
> View attachment 4957987
> View attachment 4957988
> 
> My Chinese dogs make a natural Yin/Yang symbol all the time when they horseplay. I find them so striking


They’re both beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957986
> View attachment 4957987
> View attachment 4957988
> 
> My Chinese dogs make a natural Yin/Yang symbol all the time when they horseplay. I find them so striking



Beyond adorable, SouthernPurseGal! Dogs are the best!


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4957986
> View attachment 4957987
> View attachment 4957988
> 
> My Chinese dogs make a natural Yin/Yang symbol all the time when they horseplay. I find them so striking


They are adorable,SouthernPurseGal


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ludmilla said:


> Those are very cute! Their fur!






Tomsmom said:


> They’re both beautiful!






Fimpagebag said:


> Beyond adorable, SouthernPurseGal! Dogs are the best!






Mariapia said:


> They are adorable,SouthernPurseGal





Thank you guys! I do love those pups!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We made an offer on a house!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4959052
> 
> We made an offer on a house!


WOW!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

How nice to serve dinner by the waterfall! And the cutest little playhouse (with a electricity for a television!) for my daughters!! I love the child size picnic table under the weeping willow next to It!!








I also love that it is equipped with an invisible fence around the whole property shown highlighted :


So they can really chase themselves exhausted in the huge front lawn as well as in the back through the shady woods back there.
There's a ton of parking space in the long driveway, since they had a spot to keep an RV.
I love how lush it is with all those mature trees! I'm in love.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4959191
> 
> How nice to serve dinner by the waterfall! And the cutest little playhouse (with a electricity for a television!) for my daughters!! I love the child size picnic table under the weeping willow next to It!!
> 
> View attachment 4959192
> 
> View attachment 4959193
> View attachment 4959194
> View attachment 4959195
> View attachment 4959196
> 
> I also love that it is equipped with an invisible fence around the whole property shown highlighted :
> View attachment 4959197
> 
> So they can really chase themselves exhausted in the huge front lawn as well as in the back through the shady woods back there.
> There's a ton of parking space in the long driveway, since they had a spot to keep an RV.
> I love how lush it is with all those mature trees! I'm in love.


No words, SouthernPurseGal...
Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4959191
> 
> How nice to serve dinner by the waterfall! And the cutest little playhouse (with a electricity for a television!) for my daughters!! I love the child size picnic table under the weeping willow next to It!!
> 
> View attachment 4959192
> 
> View attachment 4959193
> View attachment 4959194
> View attachment 4959195
> View attachment 4959196
> 
> I also love that it is equipped with an invisible fence around the whole property shown highlighted :
> View attachment 4959197
> 
> So they can really chase themselves exhausted in the huge front lawn as well as in the back through the shady woods back there.
> There's a ton of parking space in the long driveway, since they had a spot to keep an RV.
> I love how lush it is with all those mature trees! I'm in love.


Oh my goodness!!  Breathtaking!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We didn't get it.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.


Oh no that stinks. I’m sorry .


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get it.


Oh no! What happened?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

She took the first offer even though it was lower. First come first serve I guess. I wish i didn't drive 7hrs round trip and get excited for that if she was already going to accept the  first offer.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> She took the first offer even though it was lower. First come first serve I guess. I wish i didn't drive 7hrs round trip and get excited for that if she was already going to accept the  first offer.



How awful for you, SouthernPurseGal.  

But you should count yourself lucky *not *to have to deal with such a duplicitous seller.  

Who knows what other double dealing she‘s capable of.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Yeah. I just wish they would have said it was no longer available but they would take backup offers so I would have let my husband go see it alone and we could have submitted a backup offer without the sucker punch to the gut after 24hrs of thinking that it's ours if we offer more. Major let down.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good afternoon, fellow Islanders. My HG red bag arrived just in the last hour. 

And here she is... my never worn preowned Dooney Florentine Satchel. 

Perfect size, perfect red, hope to take more pics later.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> She took the first offer even though it was lower. First come first serve I guess. I wish i didn't drive 7hrs round trip and get excited for that if she was already going to accept the  first offer.


You’ll never know, SouthernPurseGal...
Maybe the owner wasn’t ready to leave the house now and the first buyer could wait and they came to an agreement...
Anyway, try to stop thinking about it.
There is another beautiful house for you out there


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good afternoon, fellow Islanders. My HG red bag arrived just in the last hour.
> 
> And here she is... my never worn preowned Dooney Florentine Satchel.
> 
> Perfect size, perfect red, hope to take more pics later.
> 
> View attachment 4959653


Stunning bag, Fim.
That red is to die for.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Yeah. I just wish they would have said it was no longer available but they would take backup offers so I would have let my husband go see it alone and we could have submitted a backup offer without the sucker punch to the gut after 24hrs of thinking that it's ours if we offer more. Major let down.


So not cool. I’m really sorry .  But Fim is right who knows what else the seller could pull?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good afternoon, fellow Islanders. My HG red bag arrived just in the last hour.
> 
> And here she is... my never worn preowned Dooney Florentine Satchel.
> 
> Perfect size, perfect red, hope to take more pics later.
> 
> View attachment 4959653


So so pretty !!  I love the red!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Mariapia said:


> You’ll never know, SouthernPurseGal...
> Maybe the owner wasn’t ready to leave the house now and the first buyer could wait and they came to an agreement...
> Anyway, try to stop thinking about it.
> There is another beautiful house for you out there


Thank you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Stunning bag, Fim.
> That red is to die for.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

And not just for your kind words. Your beautiful bags have been an inspiration for me. Particularly your red Balenciaga.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you.


When something like that  happens... I always try to remember what a TPF member once posted on another forum:
 » Remember that sometimes not getting what you want is a wonderful stroke of luck »
Dalai Lama


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So so pretty !!  I love the red!



Glad you like it, Tomsmom. 

It’s the exact shade of red I’ve been looking for, but never quite found before this.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like it, Tomsmom.
> 
> It’s the exact shade of red I’ve been looking for, but never quite found before this.


I wish my red Balenciaga had your Florentine’s shade of red, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wish my red Balenciaga had your Florentine’s shade of red, Fim



But that doesn’t make your Bal any less gorgeous, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

More pics....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> More pics....
> 
> View attachment 4959729
> View attachment 4959730


You are very lucky, Fim. This is an absolutely stunning bag. I really need to take mine out. Have not used it in a year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday all! 
Yesterday, I grabbed my Speedster (and my large LC and a backpack) and went home.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> Yesterday, I grabbed my Speedster (and my large LC and a backpack) and went home.
> View attachment 4960515




What can I say, Ludmilla?  

Your speedy is more than iconic. 

It’s indelible. A bag that once seen is less a passing thought and more an object of desire.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are very lucky, Fim. This is an absolutely stunning bag. I really need to take mine out. Have not used it in a year.



I thought you might like it, Ludmilla.


----------



## Lake Effect

@Fimpagebag   It’s amazing how many unused bags are out there! Congrats.
Side note, where did you download your cute ‘running dog’ emoji?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> @Fimpagebag   It’s amazing how many unused bags are out there! Congrats.
> Side note, where did you download your cute ‘running dog’ emoji?



Thanks, Lake effect. 

The doggie emoji is one of TPF’s smilies. All you have to do is go to the smilies and search for Dog. The emoji pops right up and you can insert it in your text.  

Quite a few other emojis are equally accessible using this method. Enjoy!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  Still haven’t changed bags even though I had it on my mind.  I don’t think I mentioned it but I received my first Covid vaccine this past Wednesday. No big side effects just a mildly sore arm.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks, Lake effect.
> 
> The doggie emoji is one of TPF’s smilies. All you have to do is go to the smilies and search for Dog. The emoji pops right up and you can insert it in your text.
> 
> Quite a few other emojis are equally accessible using this method. Enjoy!


I found it, the dog was running...Now it’s not running any more...Fim...


...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> Yesterday, I grabbed my Speedster (and my large LC and a backpack) and went home.
> View attachment 4960515


I always love to see your beautiful Speedy, Ludmilla


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> Yesterday, I grabbed my Speedster (and my large LC and a backpack) and went home.
> View attachment 4960515


Love the classic speedy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Still haven’t changed bags even though I had it on my mind.  I don’t think I mentioned it but I received my first Covid vaccine this past Wednesday. No big side effects just a mildly sore arm.



Glad to hear it, Tomsmom! Keep well!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I found it, the dog was running...Now it’s not running any more...Fim...
> 
> 
> ...



It’s running now, Mariapia.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Thanks, Lake effect.
> 
> The doggie emoji is one of TPF’s smilies. All you have to do is go to the smilies and search for Dog. The emoji pops right up and you can insert it in your text.
> 
> Quite a few other emojis are equally accessible using this method. Enjoy!


Ty! Yes, I have seen them, that is where I found the wave and roflma! I will need to visit them


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

As odd as it sounds, I have such a feeling of accomplishment after finally acquiring (what for me) is my Holy Grail of bags.  

Now that doesn’t mean that I will never buy another bag. 

It simply means that my criteria has undergone a drastic change. 

Thanks in no small part to you, my happy band of enablers. 

So keep ”inspiring” me with your beautiful bags.  

  Because I think we all know where that may lead.


----------



## Tomsmom

Finally changed into the Marni tote. I like it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s running now, Mariapia.


What happened ?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Finally changed into the Marni tote. I like it.
> View attachment 4960853



Such a statement bag, Tomsmom!  

Going for the gold!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What happened ?



Sometimes TPF emojis go a little wonky using the  icon here, Mariapia. 

I uploaded this address and manually insert the TPF emojis I use most often.






						Smilies
					

This shows a full list of the smilies you can insert when posting a message.




					forum.purseblog.com
				




Hope this works for you.


----------



## Mariapia

Thank you, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Mariapia




----------



## Mariapia

A last one for the road


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


>





Mariapia said:


>





Mariapia said:


>





Mariapia said:


>





Mariapia said:


> A last one for the road



Well done, Mariapia!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

You guys are so cute.


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Hello ladies, i am new on this forum and can't create my own thread si have posted several messages but no answer, i hope someone would answer me here ..
I am a Chloé bags lover i have already possesed several ( 2 bays and 1 marcie medium hobo in black) the bays left thé hobo is on sale because as a minimalist in luxury person i am looking for the perfect bag that will ne with me all the time... After analysing what i dis and didn't like in bags i found that a Chloé Marcie satchel in medium would be THE ONE 
So i found one preloved on sale with gorgious grey taupe colour and i thought aaaah that's it! But after looking again i saw this default, one golden stud is missing on the front flap pocket appart from this, colour has gone in some places due ton the sun (seller living in spain) thé Handke has some dammage too...
So i am really really hesitating wether i buy it or not and the price is about 665$
You toi Chloé bag lovers would you purchase it in this state ? Thanks a lot for reading !!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Hello ladies, i am new on this forum and can't create my own thread si have posted several messages but no answer, i hope someone would answer me here ..
> I am a Chloé bags lover i have already possesed several ( 2 bays and 1 marcie medium hobo in black) the bays left thé hobo is on sale because as a minimalist in luxury person i am looking for the perfect bag that will ne with me all the time... After analysing what i dis and didn't like in bags i found that a Chloé Marcie satchel in medium would be THE ONE
> So i found one preloved on sale with gorgious grey taupe colour and i thought aaaah that's it! But after looking again i saw this default, one golden stud is missing on the front flap pocket appart from this, colour has gone in some places due ton the sun (seller living in spain) thé Handke has some dammage too...
> So i am really really hesitating wether i buy it or not and the price is about 665$
> You toi Chloé bag lovers would you purchase it in this state ? Thanks a lot for reading !!!



At that price, in that condition, I would not.


----------



## Mariapia

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Hello ladies, i am new on this forum and can't create my own thread si have posted several messages but no answer, i hope someone would answer me here ..
> I am a Chloé bags lover i have already possesed several ( 2 bays and 1 marcie medium hobo in black) the bays left thé hobo is on sale because as a minimalist in luxury person i am looking for the perfect bag that will ne with me all the time... After analysing what i dis and didn't like in bags i found that a Chloé Marcie satchel in medium would be THE ONE
> So i found one preloved on sale with gorgious grey taupe colour and i thought aaaah that's it! But after looking again i saw this default, one golden stud is missing on the front flap pocket appart from this, colour has gone in some places due ton the sun (seller living in spain) thé Handke has some dammage too...
> So i am really really hesitating wether i buy it or not and the price is about 665$
> You toi Chloé bag lovers would you purchase it in this state ? Thanks a lot for reading !!!


I agree with Fim, Moonlight Beautiness... The fact the color has gone in some places should be a strong deterrent... especially at that price.
Be patient, there will be other Marcies on the market.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today I am taking out my Carolina Herrera...
It had been sleeping for months


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Thank you very much Fim and Mariapia! The fact is marcies are quite rare and most of the time even more expensive so i first thought this was a good opportunity... In fact colour has changed on the handles and a little on the back of the bag which does not seem to be flagrant ...
 OMG this is a lot of money worth reflecting on it! 
Apologies for my bad english i am french


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I am taking out my Carolina Herrera...
> It had been sleeping for months
> 
> View attachment 4961543



I love this bag, Mariapia!  

I have always admired Carolina Herrera for her fashion design and personal style.

Both of which are represented perfectly in your bag. 

I also adore your Clo’e Floirat hang tag. It adds just the right touch of whimsy and personal style.


----------



## Mariapia

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Thank you very much Fim and Mariapia! The fact is marcies are quite rare and most of the time even more expensive so i first thought this was a good opportunity... In fact colour has changed on the handles and a little on the back of the bag which does not seem to be flagrant ...
> OMG this is a lot of money worth reflecting on it!
> Apologies for my bad english i am french


No apologies, Moonlight Beautiness, your English is very good.
As for Marcies,  you might find one on Collector Square ( reputable French site).They often have some.
 By the way... $665 is a lot of money , you’re right.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I love this bag, Mariapia!
> 
> I have always admired Carolina Herrera for her fashion design and personal style.
> 
> Both of which are represented perfectly in your bag.
> 
> I also adore your Clo’e Floirat hang tag. It adds just the right touch of whimsy and personal style.


Thank you Fim...
I am glad you admire CH.
As for the hang tag, I had bought it for another bag, put it first on the CH... and haven’t been able to take it off since....


----------



## Mariapia

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Thank you very much Fim and Mariapia! The fact is marcies are quite rare and most of the time even more expensive so i first thought this was a good opportunity... In fact colour has changed on the handles and a little on the back of the bag which does not seem to be flagrant ...
> OMG this is a lot of money worth reflecting on it!
> Apologies for my bad english i am french


I had a look at Collector Square for you.
They have 6 Marcies at the moment


----------



## Tomsmom

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Hello ladies, i am new on this forum and can't create my own thread si have posted several messages but no answer, i hope someone would answer me here ..
> I am a Chloé bags lover i have already possesed several ( 2 bays and 1 marcie medium hobo in black) the bays left thé hobo is on sale because as a minimalist in luxury person i am looking for the perfect bag that will ne with me all the time... After analysing what i dis and didn't like in bags i found that a Chloé Marcie satchel in medium would be THE ONE
> So i found one preloved on sale with gorgious grey taupe colour and i thought aaaah that's it! But after looking again i saw this default, one golden stud is missing on the front flap pocket appart from this, colour has gone in some places due ton the sun (seller living in spain) thé Handke has some dammage too...
> So i am really really hesitating wether i buy it or not and the price is about 665$
> You toi Chloé bag lovers would you purchase it in this state ? Thanks a lot for reading !!!



Im with the ladies ahead of me, no not at that price and not that bag. The places where the color has faded would bug me not to mention a missing stud.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I am taking out my Carolina Herrera...
> It had been sleeping for months
> 
> View attachment 4961543


That is a gorgeous color!  Great bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That is a gorgeous color!  Great bag!


Thank you, Tomsmom.


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Thank you Mariapia i had a look too and there is only one medium size with stripe which is in beige and i really have an obsession on the taupe grey/ brown aaaargh  
But the way i did not know Carolina Herrera's bags and yours is just adorable ! I love love that kind of leather and the colour is just gorgeous !


----------



## Mariapia

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Thank you Mariapia i had a look too and there is only one medium size with stripe which is in beige and i really have an obsession on the taupe grey/ brown aaaargh
> But the way i did not know Carolina Herrera's bags and yours is just adorable ! I love love that kind of leather and the colour is just gorgeous !


Carolina Herrera is a Spanish designer. All her bags are made in Spain.
Mine is part of the Matryoshka collection.
Here is the address of the website:

www.chcarolinaherrera.com

I saw the beige Marcie you are talking about, Moonlight Beautiness... and it’s just wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What can I say, Ludmilla?
> 
> Your speedy is more than iconic.
> 
> It’s indelible. A bag that once seen is less a passing thought and more an object of desire.


Thank you, Fim!
You always do the nicest compliments. 



Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you might like it, Ludmilla.


Hehe. 


Lake Effect said:


> @Fimpagebag   It’s amazing how many unused bags are out there! Congrats.
> Side note, where did you download your cute ‘running dog’ emoji?


Some of those bags are hiding in my wardrobe. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Still haven’t changed bags even though I had it on my mind.  I don’t think I mentioned it but I received my first Covid vaccine this past Wednesday. No big side effects just a mildly sore arm.


Glad to hear it! 


Mariapia said:


> I always love to see your beautiful Speedy, Ludmilla





Tomsmom said:


> Love the classic speedy!


Thank you my friends. 


Tomsmom said:


> Finally changed into the Marni tote. I like it.
> View attachment 4960853


This is beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Hello ladies, i am new on this forum and can't create my own thread si have posted several messages but no answer, i hope someone would answer me here ..
> I am a Chloé bags lover i have already possesed several ( 2 bays and 1 marcie medium hobo in black) the bays left thé hobo is on sale because as a minimalist in luxury person i am looking for the perfect bag that will ne with me all the time... After analysing what i dis and didn't like in bags i found that a Chloé Marcie satchel in medium would be THE ONE
> So i found one preloved on sale with gorgious grey taupe colour and i thought aaaah that's it! But after looking again i saw this default, one golden stud is missing on the front flap pocket appart from this, colour has gone in some places due ton the sun (seller living in spain) thé Handke has some dammage too...
> So i am really really hesitating wether i buy it or not and the price is about 665$
> You toi Chloé bag lovers would you purchase it in this state ? Thanks a lot for reading !!!


No - do not buy it! 
Buying preloved patience pays off. Your perfect Marcie will come around. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I am taking out my Carolina Herrera...
> It had been sleeping for months
> 
> View attachment 4961543


Beautiful, Mariapia. And the charm is cute!


----------



## Ludmilla

Yesterday, I was running some errands for my parents. Together with blue suede Theia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bad bad Marco Massaccesi is offering a special leather. It would be way easier to ignore it f I wouldn’t be in charge of ordering a bag for a friend of my sister. 
It is so hard to be good with temptations everywhere.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bad bad Marco Massaccesi is offering a special leather. It would be way easier to ignore it f I wouldn’t be in charge of ordering a bag for a friend of my sister.
> It is so hard to be good with temptations everywhere.


Tell me about it, Ludmilla....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Ludmilla....


You have been good!  You managed not to buy a bag for more than a year now.  
MM is offering a very dark green leather ... and I think I „need“ yet another Theia.   But, to my defence - a dark green Theia is NOT a new idea. I have been contemplating this for a while now. Sigh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh. And this special offer leather is lightweight and there is a 15% discount.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. And this special offer leather is lightweight and there is a 15% discount.



I think you should consider it, Ludmilla.  

Think of how often your Theia has been your “bag of choice” these past few weeks.  

She might appreciate a dark green sister.


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Thank you Mariapia i had a look too and there is only one medium size with stripe



... I meant strap not stripe of course ... 
The one in beige is gorgeous but colour a little too bright for me i suppose... What a long search 

@mariapa i had a look on Carolina Herrera too and there are some gorgeous bags but the one i prefer is yours


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

I meant too light, not bright... Sorry


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think you should consider it, Ludmilla.
> 
> Think of how often your Theia has been your “bag of choice” these past few weeks.
> 
> She might appreciate a dark green sister.


Hehe. Theia is the style that works best for me. It would be my third.
But, I guess I will go for it. I need something to look forward to.


----------



## Ludmilla

So ... I ordered a bag ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So ... I ordered a bag ...



Hooray!  

Is it another Theia?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Is it another Theia?


Yes.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I want a sheen bag too! But I'm thinking I really need to wait until the bags I've ordered from him last month are made and sent and arrive before I order more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Totally understand this. Probably not going to order any more bags this year.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Totally understand this. Probably not going to order any more bags this year.



I’m leaning towards that way too, Ludmilla. 

It won’t stop me from looking, of course. 

But it’s more an exercise in reaffirming that I’ve made the right decision in the bags I have that I will wear most.   

Case in point: I currently have four bags on my eBay watchlist. 

But none of them measure up to my “go to” top ten.  

A list that includes my blue Chloe, two Gerard Darels, three leather Longchamps, and four Dooneys.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m leaning towards that way too, Ludmilla.
> 
> It won’t stop me from looking, of course.
> 
> But it’s more an exercise in reaffirming that I’ve made the right decision in the bags I have that I will wear most.
> 
> Case in point: I currently have four bags on my eBay watchlist.
> 
> But none of them measure up to my “go to” top ten.
> 
> A list that includes my blue Chloe, two Gerard Darels, three leather Longchamps, and four Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 4962739
> View attachment 4962766
> View attachment 4962767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962769
> View attachment 4962775
> View attachment 4962776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962779
> View attachment 4962780
> View attachment 4962781


You were so lucky with all those bags, Fim! I am a bit envious. 
Might need to send some bag ninjas.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You were so lucky with all those bags, Fim! I am a bit envious.
> Might need to send some bag ninjas.



Trust me, Ludmilla. Even as we speak, bag ninjas from the Home Farm are already lurking outside your door.


----------



## Mariapia

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> ... I meant strap not stripe of course ...
> The one in beige is gorgeous but colour a little too bright for me i suppose... What a long search
> 
> I understand... On the other hand,  looking for a special bag  is often more exciting than getting it in the end .
> 
> @mariapa i had a look on Carolina Herrera too and there are some gorgeous bags but the one i prefer is yours


Thank you, Moonlight Beautiness. 
I particularly like the Matryoshka line..




Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Theia is the style that works best for me. It would be my third.
> But, I guess I will go for it. I need something to look forward to.



Same here, Ludmilla... I need something to look forward to...
I have been much too «wise »in the last thirteen  months...




SouthernPurseGal said:


> I want a sheen bag too! But I'm thinking I really need to wait until the bags I've ordered from him last month are made and sent and arrive before I order more.







Ludmilla said:


> Totally understand this. Probably not going to order any more bags this year.



Probably or certainly, Ludmilla?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m leaning towards that way too, Ludmilla.
> 
> It won’t stop me from looking, of course.
> 
> But it’s more an exercise in reaffirming that I’ve made the right decision in the bags I have that I will wear most.
> 
> Case in point: I currently have four bags on my eBay watchlist.
> 
> But none of them measure up to my “go to” top ten.
> 
> A list that includes my blue Chloe, two Gerard Darels, three leather Longchamps, and four Dooneys.
> 
> View attachment 4962739
> View attachment 4962766
> View attachment 4962767
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962769
> View attachment 4962775
> View attachment 4962776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962779
> View attachment 4962786
> View attachment 4962787
> 
> 
> View attachment 4962790


Ten perfect go to bags, Fim...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Trust me, Ludmilla. Even as we speak, bag ninjas from the Home Farm are already lurking outside your door.


Ha! Bag ninjas beware!  


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Moonlight Beautiness.
> I particularly like the Matryoshka line..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here, Ludmilla... I need something to look forward to...
> I have been much too «wise »in the last thirteen  months...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Probably or certainly, Ludmilla?


Hmmm.  We all know my long lasting resolutions.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Bag ninjas beware!
> 
> Hmmm.  We all know my long lasting resolutions.


Only on TPF do we all understand one another ...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Only on TPF do we all understand one another ...


Seriously!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Only on TPF do we all understand one another ...





Tomsmom said:


> Seriously!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

So....my life is a bit like the movie groundhog day. Every day is exactly the same. In the countryside. Waiting for this pandemic to end and especially to buy a house!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> So....my life is a bit like the movie groundhog day. Every day is exactly the same. In the countryside. Waiting for this pandemic to end and especially to buy a house!



I know it’s hard to believe, SouthernPurseGal, but things often happen for a reason. Somewhere out there is the right house for you.

And when you find it, it’ll be yours.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday all! 
Despite feeling a little bit guilty regarding my newest purchase I am very excited about it. The bag is coming in a leather I never had before so it is always kind of a surprise how the bag turns out. 

Yet another day at the home office. I do have some groundhog day feeling, too, as I totally loose track of time/days.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> Despite feeling a little bit guilty regarding my newest purchase I am very excited about it. The bag is coming in a leather I never had before so it is always kind of a surprise how the bag turns out.
> 
> Yet another day at the home office. I do have some groundhog day feeling, too, as I totally loose track of time/days.


Happy Wednesday!
Don’t feel guilty, Ludmilla.
Times are tough and we need to find comfort in the people and in the things we love.
Here on TPF we all love bags, they bring us joy and fun.
I spend my time looking at bags on the Internet.
Only trouble is there are so many designs I like that I just can’t make a decision on one...
Tell us a little bit more about the new Massaccesi leather .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday all!
> Despite feeling a little bit guilty regarding my newest purchase I am very excited about it. The bag is coming in a leather I never had before so it is always kind of a surprise how the bag turns out.
> 
> Yet another day at the home office. I do have some groundhog day feeling, too, as I totally loose track of time/days.



Good morning, Ludmilla! 

Your Groundhog Day analogy offers two perspectives. From our point of view it’s the same day over and over.  

But for the Groundhog, it’s being rousted out of its cozy burrow, held aloft by some idiot, and imbued with a significance it can’t begin to fathom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Don’t feel guilty, Ludmilla.
> Times are tough and we need to find comfort in the people and in the things we love.
> Here on TPF we all love bags, they bring us joy and fun.
> I spend my time looking at bags on the Internet.
> Only trouble is there are so many designs I like that I just can’t make a decision on one...
> Tell us a little bit more about the new Massaccesi leather .


It is called Sacramento Green Sheen leather and it is very dark. It is calf and lightweight and shows veins.


I am going with sage green lining this time, so bag will be green through and through. 

What bags are you looking at?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> 
> Your Groundhog Day analogy offers two perspectives. From our point of view it’s the same day over and over.
> 
> But for the Groundhog, it’s being rousted out of its cozy burrow, held aloft by some idiot, and imbued with a significance it can’t begin to fathom.
> 
> View attachment 4963626


Hehe. Most of the time I feel like being the groundhog.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is called Sacramento Green Sheen leather and it is very dark. It is calf and lightweight and shows veins.
> View attachment 4963832
> 
> I am going with sage green lining this time, so bag will be green through and through.



What a gorgeous green, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is called Sacramento Green Sheen leather and it is very dark. It is calf and lightweight and shows veins.
> View attachment 4963832
> 
> I am going with sage green lining this time, so bag will be green through and through.
> 
> What bags are you looking at?


I love green and I love your green, Ludmilla
As for the bags I am looking at, of course they have few things in common, as usual.
YSL Nikki
LV mini Deauville
Goyard Petit Flot
Moreau-Paris bucket bag
Zanellato Postina S 
Longchamp MailBox 
Ferragamo Studio bag....
LV Speedy 35 mono ...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Mariapia said:


> I love green and I love your green, Ludmilla
> As for the bags I am looking at, of course they have few things in common, as usual.
> YSL Nikki
> LV mini Deauville
> Goyard Petit Flot
> Moreau-Paris bucket bag
> Zanellato Postina S
> Longchamp MailBox
> Ferragamo Studio bag....
> LV Speedy 35 mono ...


Hmmmm....trying to see a common theme. Except Ferragamo, all French?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My new photo satin bag with nappa leather trim in a Le Pliage style. I freaking love seeing everyone I love most on my tote.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a gorgeous green, Ludmilla!


Yes. I am very excited how the green turns out in real life. 


Mariapia said:


> I love green and I love your green, Ludmilla
> As for the bags I am looking at, of course they have few things in common, as usual.
> YSL Nikki
> LV mini Deauville
> Goyard Petit Flot
> Moreau-Paris bucket bag
> Zanellato Postina S
> Longchamp MailBox
> Ferragamo Studio bag....
> LV Speedy 35 mono ...


This is going to be my third green bag. There was also a very nice brown shade in this new leather, but somehow I do not lean towards brown in the Theia style.  Maybe I finally have enough brown bags?!
As for the bags you are looking at - all have a top handle?
Imo you should rule Postina out. You have one and imo Postina S is not nice to carry.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4964129
> 
> My new photo satin bag with nappa leather trim in a Le Pliage style. I freaking love seeing everyone I love most on my tote.


This is nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love green and I love your green, Ludmilla
> As for the bags I am looking at, of course they have few things in common, as usual.
> YSL Nikki
> LV mini Deauville
> Goyard Petit Flot
> Moreau-Paris bucket bag
> Zanellato Postina S
> Longchamp MailBox
> Ferragamo Studio bag....
> LV Speedy 35 mono ...


If you decide on LV I would go with Deauville as you already have a Speedy and the Deauville looks similar, but different. I would choose a bigger size, though.
As for bucket bags - they look so pretty, but I always fear that they are no fun to use. MM has a bucket style bag that I am eyeing, but I never dare to actually buy it.
The Ferragamo is very elegant! But I would want to look at it irl if it is heavy.
Lc Toolbox reminds me of the Celine robot bag (forgot its real name).


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Hmmmm....trying to see a common theme. Except Ferragamo, all French?


Yes, but most of them are also very expensive... and only available on the Internet..With the spread of the epidemic, I cannot imagine travelling to a bigger city to get one...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. I am very excited how the green turns out in real life.
> 
> This is going to be my third green bag. There was also a very nice brown shade in this new leather, but somehow I do not lean towards brown in the Theia style.  Maybe I finally have enough brown bags?!
> As for the bags you are looking at - all have a top handle?
> Imo you should rule Postina out. You have one and imo Postina S is not nice to carry.


You’re right about the Postina, Ludmilla...


Ludmilla said:


> If you decide on LV I would go with Deauville as you already have a Speedy and the Deauville looks similar, but different. I would choose a bigger size, though.
> As for bucket bags - they look so pretty, but I always fear that they are no fun to use. MM has a bucket style bag that I am eyeing, but I never dare to actually buy it.
> The Ferragamo is very elegant! But I would want to look at it irl if it is heavy.
> Lc Toolbox reminds me of the Celine robot bag (forgot its real name).



The mini Deauville is a new bag, it doesn’t look like the « old »Deauville which is discontinued. It might be too small.
The Ferragamo is gorgeous, very ladylike .
I didn’t like bucket bags either until I bought my LV Noé, if you decided to get one you would have to make sure it’s  deep enough..


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4964129
> 
> My new photo satin bag with nappa leather trim in a Le Pliage style. I freaking love seeing everyone I love most on my tote.


I love it, SouthernPurseGal


----------



## Mariapia

It’s me again...This morning , as it’s raining cats and dogs ( I am going to the hairdresser’s), I am taking out my LP.
I suddenly remembered I had bought that toiletry kit a few years ago and I decided to use it as an organizer today..
Looks practical..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It’s me again...This morning , as it’s raining cats and dogs ( I am going to the hairdresser’s), I am taking out my LP.
> I suddenly remembered I had bought that toiletry kit a few years ago and I decided to use it as an organizer today..
> Looks practical..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964507



Good choice, Mariapia.  

I alternate between either a purse insert or nylon pouch depending on whichever  bag I’m wearing.  

Otherwise I’d never find anything in my purse!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!  I’ve been working at a vaccine distribution center after my day job giving Covid vaccinations. It’s been so rewarding!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!  I’ve been working at a vaccine distribution center after my day job giving Covid vaccinations. It’s been so rewarding!


That's great! How is your state handling the scheduling of the second dose? In California we got the CDC card that shows when we are supposed to return for the second dose but no information about how we schedule that. We were told it would be set up at the time we got the first dose, but the volunteers at our site had no idea how to do that. There is a hotline but it is constantly busy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!  I’ve been working at a vaccine distribution center after my day job giving Covid vaccinations. It’s been so rewarding!



I would expect nothing less of you,Tomsmom!  

Anyone who has read any of your posts knows what a caring compassionate person you are.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I would expect nothing less of you,Tomsmom!
> 
> Anyone who has read any of your posts knows what a caring compassionate person you are.


Thank you Fim!!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> That's great! How is your state handling the scheduling of the second dose? In California we got the CDC card that shows when we are supposed to return for the second dose but no information about how we schedule that. We were told it would be set up at the time we got the first dose, but the volunteers at our site had no idea how to do that. There is a hotline but it is constantly busy.


I honestly don’t know how they are handling the 2nd dose. When I had my first dose the facility made my next appointment for my 2nd dose. Right now we are at a standstill for the first doses due to lack of vaccine.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

8 hours traveling out of state to buy a house with an indie bag from Belgium.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Here's the backyard which is all I care about.


----------



## Narnanz

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4965156
> 
> Here's the backyard which is all I care about.


Gorgeous back yard....gorgeous Bag colour too!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous back yard....gorgeous Bag colour too!


Thank you!! 
It looks cautiously optimistic with this house, so I hope it works out! I won't know for sure until ten days from now but if it does we move in  in three weeks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You’re right about the Postina, Ludmilla...
> 
> 
> The mini Deauville is a new bag, it doesn’t look like the « old »Deauville which is discontinued. It might be too small.
> The Ferragamo is gorgeous, very ladylike .
> I didn’t like bucket bags either until I bought my LV Noé, if you decided to get one you would have to make sure it’s  deep enough..


Ups. My bad about the Deauville. The new one is a cute bag. But the pricetag  
I bought my Speedy about 3 years ago. The price increased about 200€. I guess I am definitely out of the game.


Mariapia said:


> It’s me again...This morning , as it’s raining cats and dogs ( I am going to the hairdresser’s), I am taking out my LP.
> I suddenly remembered I had bought that toiletry kit a few years ago and I decided to use it as an organizer today..
> Looks practical..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4964507


Cute! Did you like carrying it?


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!  I’ve been working at a vaccine distribution center after my day job giving Covid vaccinations. It’s been so rewarding!


That‘s great! And very kind of you. 
 Here we ran out of vaccine, too and the distribution is a mess. Not made for elderly people despite they are the ones who should get vaccinated first.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4965155
> 
> 8 hours traveling out of state to buy a house with an indie bag from Belgium.


The colour is very summery and pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4965156
> 
> Here's the backyard which is all I care about.





SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you!!
> It looks cautiously optimistic with this house, so I hope it works out! I won't know for sure until ten days from now but if it does we move in  in three weeks.


Nice yard and pool! Do I see mountains in the back or is your photo tricking me?
Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday all!
Drinking the first coffee if the day and browsing tpf (instead of the news - I try to avoid the news in the early morning  ).
Try to call my wool store today to support my local stores as they are closed down until February 14.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4965156
> 
> Here's the backyard which is all I care about.


What a lovely place, SouthernPurseGal  
We are all keeping our fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Drinking the first coffee if the day and browsing tpf (instead of the news - I try to avoid the news in the early morning  ).
> Try to call my wool store today to support my local stores as they are closed down until February 14.


Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
I am trying to avoid watching the news too ... 
I totally agree with you about the mini Deauville, it’s awfully expensive for what it is..
It seems that the pandemic won’t stop the price increase.
How come?


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Drinking the first coffee if the day and browsing tpf (instead of the news - I try to avoid the news in the early morning  ).
> Try to call my wool store today to support my local stores as they are closed down until February 14.


What have you knitted lately?


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4965156
> 
> Here's the backyard which is all I care about.



Wow!  Just breathtaking!  I hope you get it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4965156
> 
> Here's the backyard which is all I care about.



Fabulous! Fingers crossed that this is the one, SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ludmilla said:


> Nice yard and pool! Do I see mountains in the back or is your photo tricking me?
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you!





Mariapia said:


> What a lovely place, SouthernPurseGal
> We are all keeping our fingers crossed for you





Tomsmom said:


> Wow!  Just breathtaking!  I hope you get it!





Fimpagebag said:


> Fabulous! Fingers crossed that this is the one, SouthernPurseGal.




Thanks! I'm in love with the neighborhood pool which is a mile away,& more of a water park  and so lovely! 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yes the house is at the top of a ridge with sunset mountain views from the front porch. Private back yard which is really the best part. Just need to add playhouse and slide/swingset!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Every so often I see a bag on eBay that reminds me of a bag I once had, and ultimately donated to Goodwill. 

My reasons for getting rid of the bag were sound. It was too big, too unwieldy, and just not right for me.  

Now I have seen the same bag on eBay. A different color than the one I had, and slightly worse for wear.  And for a moment I felt that same old tug.  

I put it on my watchlist, minutely examined each and every flaw. 

Thought seriously about falling into the same old trap.  

Then hit “Delete.”  

The only thing worse than past mistakes are repeating them.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often I see a bag on eBay that reminds me of a bag I once had, and ultimately donated to Goodwill.
> 
> My reasons for getting rid of the bag were sound. It was too big, too unwieldy, and just not right for me.
> 
> Now I have seen the same bag on eBay. A different color than the one I had, and slightly worse for wear.  And for a moment I felt that same old tug.
> 
> I put it on my watchlist, minutely examined each and every flaw.
> 
> And hit “Delete.”


I perfectly know what you mean, Fim...
It must have happened to all of us.
Fortunately, there is a delete button to save us all..


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, you probably remember one of my previous posts ... listing a few bags I have seen on the Internet..
Well, after a lot of thinking , I decided that none of them could justify their high price...
Of course if I only had 2 or 3 bags in my collection, it would be an other story.
I know myself..I’d get the mini Deauville, I’d still think of the other ones...
So... to forget about the whole adventure, I ordered a cute cross body from a lovely French site and it arrived this morning...


----------



## Mariapia

Here is Kenza ...from

www.saheline.com


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Drinking the first coffee if the day and browsing tpf (instead of the news - I try to avoid the news in the early morning  ).
> Try to call my wool store today to support my local stores as they are closed down until February 14.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

I only listen to local news these days. Nationally it’s all politics, either left or right, and is entirely unwatchable.  

I also have been doing what little I can to support local business.   

Hope you get your wool and can enjoy a respite from what is becoming a very long winter.


----------



## Mariapia

My next purchase from Saheline will be this one...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here is Kenza ...from
> 
> www.saheline.com
> 
> View attachment 4965970



Great choice, Mariapia!  

Love everything about it!  

Such great style. It’s a bag that relies unflinchingly on its own ethos, a unique perspective that stands apart from other designers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> My next purchase from Saheline will be this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965992



I can see why, Mariapia!


----------



## Mariapia

Or this one


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I can see why, Mariapia!


All bags are Italian leather and made by artisans in France


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965994



Now you’ve done it, Mariapia! Sooo naughty!  

I’m going to have to check out this designer’s website!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Now you’ve done it, Mariapia! Sooo naughty!
> 
> I’m going to have to check out this designer’s website!


They are lovely and the prices have nothing to do with my so called wishlist....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> All bags are Italian leather and made by artisans in France



They are gorgeous, Mariapia. After checking out the website, I would definitely vote for the Ninon.  

Which color are you considering?


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> All bags are Italian leather and made by artisans in France


Sorry, I was so excited that I made a mistake...
All bags are Italian leather and made by artisans in Italy


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> They are gorgeous, Mariapia. After checking out the website, I would definitely vote for the Ninon.
> 
> Which color are you considering?


The brown one...
The Ninon is my vote too


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The brown one...
> The Ninon is my vote too



Excellent choice, Mariapia!   

I can see what you mean about the prices. To offer such quality and design at such approachable prices, I would be sorely tempted if it weren’t for the tariffs and custom fees that would be added.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice, Mariapia!
> 
> I can see what you mean about the prices. To offer such quality and design at such approachable prices, I would be sorely tempted if it weren’t for the tariffs and custom fees that would be added.


I gave up ordering from American sites for the same reason, Fim...


----------



## Lake Effect

Hello, a quick lunch time post. I need to catch up a little. Here in NJ, I realized I can actually take a break from the news!!! Over the last day, I realized how much I was popping onto the home page of major news outlet, to stay abreast, after recent events. Like I was expecting a disaster . . .
I have been more relaxed since Noon on Wednesday . . . .  be back later to get all the news here, handbag news that is!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Here is Kenza ...from
> 
> www.saheline.com
> 
> View attachment 4965970


Beautiful bag!  Love the leather


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> I am trying to avoid watching the news too ...
> I totally agree with you about the mini Deauville, it’s awfully expensive for what it is..
> It seems that the pandemic won’t stop the price increase.
> How come?


I guess the increases are due to the pandemic. Prices for certain stuff is rocketing here.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often I see a bag on eBay that reminds me of a bag I once had, and ultimately donated to Goodwill.
> 
> My reasons for getting rid of the bag were sound. It was too big, too unwieldy, and just not right for me.
> 
> Now I have seen the same bag on eBay. A different color than the one I had, and slightly worse for wear.  And for a moment I felt that same old tug.
> 
> I put it on my watchlist, minutely examined each and every flaw.
> 
> Thought seriously about falling into the same old trap.
> 
> Then hit “Delete.”
> 
> The only thing worse than past mistakes are repeating them.


This was very wise of you Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> What have you knitted lately?


A lot for Christmas. This one of the shawls that I kept for myself:




Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you probably remember one of my previous posts ... listing a few bags I have seen on the Internet..
> Well, after a lot of thinking , I decided that none of them could justify their high price...
> Of course if I only had 2 or 3 bags in my collection, it would be an other story.
> I know myself..I’d get the mini Deauville, I’d still think of the other ones...
> So... to forget about the whole adventure, I ordered a cute cross body from a lovely French site and it arrived this morning...





Mariapia said:


> Here is Kenza ...from
> 
> www.saheline.com
> 
> View attachment 4965970


 You did the right thing! The bag is cute. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I only listen to local news these days. Nationally it’s all politics, either left or right, and is entirely unwatchable.
> 
> I also have been doing what little I can to support local business.
> 
> Hope you get your wool and can enjoy a respite from what is becoming a very long winter.


Yes, I got everything I wanted. 
I think many avoid the news these days ...


Mariapia said:


> My next purchase from Saheline will be this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965992


Very nice!


Fimpagebag said:


> Now you’ve done it, Mariapia! Sooo naughty!
> 
> I’m going to have to check out this designer’s website!


 me too.


Lake Effect said:


> Hello, a quick lunch time post. I need to catch up a little. Here in NJ, I realized I can actually take a break from the news!!! Over the last day, I realized how much I was popping onto the home page of major news outlet, to stay abreast, after recent events. Like I was expecting a disaster . . .
> I have been more relaxed since Noon on Wednesday . . . .  be back later to get all the news here, handbag news that is!


Handbag news are the best!


----------



## Ludmilla

My LC boutique sent me this today:


 Star pic in the boutique. I think I need to get this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965994


I am with Fim: Ninon!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My LC boutique sent me this today:
> View attachment 4966123
> 
> Star pic in the boutique. I think I need to get this!


It’s beautiful, Ludmilla. That brown is to die for.
I understand why you need to get it...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> A lot for Christmas. This one of the shawls that I kept for myself:
> View attachment 4966121



Beautiful shawl, Ludmilla! 

Love the colors and pattern. Without a doubt, the quality of your knitting is truly exceptional.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My LC boutique sent me this today:
> View attachment 4966123
> 
> Star pic in the boutique. I think I need to get this!



I agree, Ludmilla!  

What a beautiful LC. (I think your boutique knows you all too well).


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> A lot for Christmas. This one of the shawls that I kept for myself:
> View attachment 4966121
> 
> 
> 
> You did the right thing! The bag is cute.
> 
> Yes, I got everything I wanted.
> I think many avoid the news these days ...
> 
> Very nice!
> 
> me too.
> 
> Handbag news are the best!


That's gorgeous!


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> My LC boutique sent me this today:
> View attachment 4966123
> 
> Star pic in the boutique. I think I need to get this!


At first, I thought you meant they had sent you the bag, not the picture!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice, Mariapia!
> 
> I can see what you mean about the prices. To offer such quality and design at such approachable prices, I would be sorely tempted if it weren’t for the tariffs and custom fees that would be added.


Do you think there would be customs fees? I thought in the US, anything under $800 has no customs fees.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Do you think there would be customs fees? I thought in the US, anything under $800 has no customs fees.



I’m no expert, whateve. But to the best of my knowledge, there would be a 2.5% custom fee.

And thanks to the previous administration (I refuse to use his name) it’s possible the tariff would be anywhere from 25-100% for any “luxury” item from France. 

Add to that the punitive state taxes here in NY and I could end up spending more than the bag’s actual price.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> My LC boutique sent me this today:
> View attachment 4966123
> 
> Star pic in the boutique. I think I need to get this!


Love Longchamp!  Great brown!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Mariapia said:


> My next purchase from Saheline will be this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965992


So gorgeous


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It’s beautiful, Ludmilla. That brown is to die for.
> I understand why you need to get it...





Fimpagebag said:


> Beautiful shawl, Ludmilla!
> 
> Love the colors and pattern. Without a doubt, the quality of your knitting is truly exceptional.





Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Ludmilla!
> 
> What a beautiful LC. (I think your boutique knows you all too well).





whateve said:


> That's gorgeous!





whateve said:


> At first, I thought you meant they had sent you the bag, not the picture!





whateve said:


> Do you think there would be customs fees? I thought in the US, anything under $800 has no customs fees.





Fimpagebag said:


> I’m no expert, whateve. But to the best of my knowledge, there would be a 2.5% custom fee.
> 
> And thanks to the previous administration (I refuse to use his name) it’s possible the tariff would be anywhere from 25-100% for any “luxury” item from France.
> 
> Add to that the punitive state taxes here in NY and I could end up spending more than the bag’s actual price.





Tomsmom said:


> Love Longchamp!  Great brown!


Thank you for the Longchamp love! The colour is a chameleon. The company calls it „violet“, my boutique calls it „burgundy“. I have seen several real life pics now and I am leaning towards „burgundy“ as well.  I will ask the boutique to put it on hold for me. I will be at the big city during the first week of February. 

The wool shawl is a scrappy project made from leftovers. The greyish wool has different colours in it and is responsible for the effects. It was a game between my cousin.She had the   same ball of wool and made a shawl, too.

From what I know from the Massaccesi thread you have to pay customs in the US if the delivery surpasses a certain limit. I have no idea about the height of that limit though. But, I know that Massaccesi splits deliveries to avoid customs.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Just drinking my first coffee.
Snow and rain today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Just drinking my first coffee.
> Snow and rain today.


Happy Saturday, Ludmilla 
Congrats on your shawl, a real work of art.
Snow and rain in your area....but two bags in sight...
That should help...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla
> Congrats on your shawl, a real work of art.
> Snow and rain in your area....but two bags in sight...
> That should help...


Thank you so much my dear!  
We have snow and rain also.
Time to get my Foulonné out. Grocery shopping and bookstore.


I am so happy that you are looking forward to new bags. 
They will cheer you up.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Just drinking my first coffee.
> Snow and rain today.



Good morning, Ludmilla!   

Snow, wind, and bone chilling cold here. 

To add to the misery, there’s Patricia Nash showcasing her new bags on one of our home shopping networks this morning. And I couldn’t be more disappointed.  

Her brand has become entirely derivative. I look at her Norcia crossbody and think Dooney Janine.  

Equally disappointing are her attempts at croc embossing in a failed attempt to emulate Brahmin.  

Everything I‘ve loved about her bags has gone by the wayside.  

Quality has been replaced by kitsch and signature design has surrendered to the commonplace.  

At least I still have the bags that first drew me to her brand. An homage to a design ethos that once was, and evidently will not be seen again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> 
> Snow, wind, and bone chilling cold here.
> 
> To add to the misery, there’s Patricia Nash showcasing her new bags on one of our home shopping networks this morning. And I couldn’t be more disappointed.
> 
> Her brand has become entirely derivative. I look at her Norcia crossbody and think Dooney Janine.
> 
> Equally disappointing are her attempts at croc embossing in a failed attempt to emulate Brahmin.
> 
> Everything I‘ve loved about her bags has gone by the wayside.
> 
> Quality has been replaced by kitsch and signature design has surrendered to the commonplace.
> 
> At least I still have the bags that first drew me to her brand. An homage to a design ethos that once was, and evidently will not be seen again.


Awww, Fim. This is such a disappointment. I feel you. 
I do not understand why brands give away their signature style just to become like all the other brands out there.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Awww, Fim. This is such a disappointment. I feel you.
> I do not understand why brands give away their signature style just to become like all the other brands out there.



I suppose it’s lust for a broader customer base, Ludmilla. 

But I’m enough of a bag snob not to want to look as if I got my bag off the rack at Walmart’s.  

As for Patricia Nash, I believe the trouble began when bags were not her sole emphasis. She added a line of footwear, then jewelry, and even more accessories. 

None of which interest me in the slightest.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I suppose it’s lust for a broader customer base, Ludmilla.
> 
> But I’m enough of a bag snob not to want to look as if I got my bag off the rack at Walmart’s.
> 
> As for Patricia Nash, I believe the trouble began when bags were not her sole emphasis. She added a line of footwear, then jewelry, and even more accessories.
> 
> None of which interest me in the slightest.


You can see this quite often, when bag brands branch out to other stuff that their bags go downhill.  They should concentrate on the things they can (bags) and not on clothes for example.
Also, I think there are always people who want to buy the quirky stuff. It is kind of sad that all want to target the broad consumer base.


----------



## Lake Effect

Mariapia said:


> My next purchase from Saheline will be this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965992





Mariapia said:


> Or this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4965994


Oooh shades of tan that remind me of butterscotch and caramel. I may have posted here way back ( I do abundantly on other threads) I am a fan of British Tan, a staple offering from vintage Coach. These bags give me that vibe. I enjoy the pebbling especially.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Just drinking my first coffee.
> Snow and rain today.


I am drinking mid morning coffee  I indulged in lots of preloved vintage Coach during '20 and many need some love and attention. At the same time, I have begun some much needed deep cleaning/organizing/ decluttering. Even the little bit I have done for my dining room and other areas is very helpful and urging me on. I must look around here as I know there are threads on it.
One goal for today is to give a few bags some minor conditioning and get them stored properly. I should commit to post an after pic here to supply proof I met my goal. I may do a deep clean/ dunking of a vintage burgundy Coach bag tomorrow. It was definitely a highlight purchase from 2020.

That shawl it lovely. I did some basic knitting years ago when cute fluffy scarves were popular. I did knit myself a long wrap on big needles (rather loosely, in hindsight) that to my credit, has not unraveled after 15 years or many washings. I enjoy the drape-y quality of it. I envy your tight neat stitches!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  Just returned from food shopping, so expensive!

I’m sorry Fim about the new Patricia Nash’s and I understand.

Going to the thrift with miss 14!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Just returned from food shopping, so expensive!
> 
> I’m sorry Fim about the new Patricia Nash’s and I understand.
> 
> Going to the thrift with miss 14!!



Happy hunting, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Oooh shades of tan that remind me of butterscotch and caramel. I may have posted here way back ( I do abundantly on other threads) I am a fan of British Tan, a staple offering from vintage Coach. These bags give me that vibe. I enjoy the pebbling especially.
> 
> I am drinking mid morning coffee  I indulged in lots of preloved vintage Coach during '20 and many need some love and attention. At the same time, I have begun some much needed deep cleaning/organizing/ decluttering. Even the little bit I have done for my dining room and other areas is very helpful and urging me on. I must look around here as I know there are threads on it.
> One goal for today is to give a few bags some minor conditioning and get them stored properly. I should commit to post an after pic here to supply proof I met my goal. I may do a deep clean/ dunking of a vintage burgundy Coach bag tomorrow. It was definitely a highlight purchase from 2020.
> 
> That shawl it lovely. I did some basic knitting years ago when cute fluffy scarves were popular. I did knit myself a long wrap on big needles (rather loosely, in hindsight) that to my credit, has not unraveled after 15 years or many washings. I enjoy the drape-y quality of it. I envy your tight neat stitches!


Sounds like you knitted a real quality piece.
Would love to see some of your vintage Coach bags. Coach was not very popular around here until recently. But I really like the vintage styles. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Just returned from food shopping, so expensive!
> 
> I’m sorry Fim about the new Patricia Nash’s and I understand.
> 
> Going to the thrift with miss 14!!


Happy hunting!
Prices are increasing everywhere.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We are under contract!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like you knitted a real quality piece.
> Would love to see some of your vintage Coach bags. Coach was not very popular around here until recently. But I really like the vintage styles.
> 
> Happy hunting!
> Prices are increasing everywhere.






Well since you asked, here is a sampling . . . .   
I just happen to be on my computer, where I am in the process of organizing too.
The first pic is the burgundy beauty I will see if I can start the process to spiff up. And just happened to be on the wrap I knitted!
The next shows my passion for British Tan! Although I have since come to surmise the very top one is not BT, but a deeper shade called Tabac.
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4967186
> View attachment 4967188
> 
> Well since you asked, here is a sampling . . . .
> I just happen to be on my computer, where I am in the process of organizing too.
> The first pic is the burgundy beauty I will see if I can start the process to spiff up. And just happened to be on the wrap I knitted!
> The next shows my passion for British Tan! Although I have since come to surmise the very top one is not BT, but a deeper shade called Tabac.
> Happy Saturday!



Great collection, Lake Effect! 

Love the variety and classic Coach quality.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are under contract!!



Congratulations, SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Congratulations, SouthernPurseGal!



Yea. I know you are excited!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4967186
> View attachment 4967188
> 
> Well since you asked, here is a sampling . . . .
> I just happen to be on my computer, where I am in the process of organizing too.
> The first pic is the burgundy beauty I will see if I can start the process to spiff up. And just happened to be on the wrap I knitted!
> The next shows my passion for British Tan! Although I have since come to surmise the very top one is not BT, but a deeper shade called Tabac.
> Happy Saturday!


Absolutely fabulous, Lake Effect


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are under contract!!


Congratulations, SouthernPurseGal!
2021 starts wonderfully..


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are under contract!!


Whooooohoooooo!!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are under contract!!


Yay ...wonderful news. I bless a happy home  on you and your family.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4967186
> View attachment 4967188
> 
> Well since you asked, here is a sampling . . . .
> I just happen to be on my computer, where I am in the process of organizing too.
> The first pic is the burgundy beauty I will see if I can start the process to spiff up. And just happened to be on the wrap I knitted!
> The next shows my passion for British Tan! Although I have since come to surmise the very top one is not BT, but a deeper shade called Tabac.
> Happy Saturday!


Beautiful!

I read on a knitting site that there is no right tension for knitting. You just knit however loose or tight you want, and if it doesn't match the gauge of the pattern, then you change needles until it does. Unless, of course, you knit things in which gauge isn't that big of a deal.

I still need a true BT 90s bag. I have a pre-creed but it is suede, and my 2012 duffle is cognac, which is a gorgeous color.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I read on a knitting site that there is no right tension for knitting. You just knit however loose or tight you want, and if it doesn't match the gauge of the pattern, then you change needles until it does. Unless, of course, you knit things in which gauge isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> I still need a true BT 90s bag. I have a pre-creed but it is suede, and my 2012 duffle is cognac, which is a gorgeous color.


True, regarding tension, especially for a wrap 
Lol, if it is the suede bag I am thinking of, lol, tell me what you’d like to trade lol,lol.
As you know, I got the Oliver early on for cheap in almost unused condition. When I took it out of the box, it a basically a religious experience lol, a Come to Jesus moment for me and BT


----------



## southernbelle43

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4967186
> View attachment 4967188
> 
> Well since you asked, here is a sampling . . . .
> I just happen to be on my computer, where I am in the process of organizing too.
> The first pic is the burgundy beauty I will see if I can start the process to spiff up. And just happened to be on the wrap I knitted!
> The next shows my passion for British Tan! Although I have since come to surmise the very top one is not BT, but a deeper shade called Tabac.
> Happy Saturday!


I too am a lover of British Tan.  To me it is the queen of colors.  So very elegant.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> True, regarding tension, especially for a wrap
> Lol, if it is the suede bag I am thinking of, lol, tell me what you’d like to trade lol,lol.
> As you know, I got the Oliver early on for cheap in almost unused condition. When I took it out of the box, it a basically a religious experience lol, a Come to Jesus moment for me and BT


I'm not trading my suede watermelon tote, but I bet you already knew that!

ETA: I forgot I also have a chunky case, brand new in the box, that is BT.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks you guys! You are so so sweet. I'm excited! We are trying to make a lemonade out of the lemons of having to wait over two months to move in. We are planning renovating the floors in the bedrooms from carpets to something hardwood (at least in appearance). And I can plan the closet system I'm going to get in the master closet choc full of handbag shelves!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We are under contract!!


Hooray!
 


Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 4967186
> View attachment 4967188
> 
> Well since you asked, here is a sampling . . . .
> I just happen to be on my computer, where I am in the process of organizing too.
> The first pic is the burgundy beauty I will see if I can start the process to spiff up. And just happened to be on the wrap I knitted!
> The next shows my passion for British Tan! Although I have since come to surmise the very top one is not BT, but a deeper shade called Tabac.
> Happy Saturday!


Your wrap is very pretty. And it works perfectly with that beautiful bag.  
British Tan is my favorite colour, too. I am still on the hunt for a bag in that colour.
I wish Coach would bring that those styles you have posted. (And the old quality, also.)


whateve said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> I read on a knitting site that there is no right tension for knitting. You just knit however loose or tight you want, and if it doesn't match the gauge of the pattern, then you change needles until it does. Unless, of course, you knit things in which gauge isn't that big of a deal.
> 
> I still need a true BT 90s bag. I have a pre-creed but it is suede, and my 2012 duffle is cognac, which is a gorgeous color.


No, there is no right tension. But it can be tricky to work out the right size of needles and so on. Once opon a time I started a jumper 4 times until everything was right.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!  


I am ready for a healthy breakfast.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Hooray!
> 
> 
> Your wrap is very pretty. And it works perfectly with that beautiful bag.
> British Tan is my favorite colour, too. I am still on the hunt for a bag in that colour.
> I wish Coach would bring that those styles you have posted. (And the old quality, also.)
> 
> No, there is no right tension. But it can be tricky to work out the right size of needles and so on. Once opon a time I started a jumper 4 times until everything was right.


That's why it is so much more relaxing to make blankets rather than clothes. I don't have that problem with crocheting. I recently crocheted a sweater that came out exactly the right size. The knitted one wasn't as good.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> That's why it is so much more relaxing to make blankets rather than clothes. I don't have that problem with crocheting. I recently crocheted a sweater that came out exactly the right size. The knitted one wasn't as good.


Hehe. I do shawls and scarves most of the time because of this. Crocheting kills my hands unfortunately.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4967886
> 
> I am ready for a healthy breakfast.



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

Because it‘s Sunday, I’m making the world’s easiest pancakes this morning. One bowl, three ingredients, and that’s it.

Perfect pancakes every time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Because it‘s Sunday, I’m making the world’s easiest pancakes this morning. One bowl, three ingredients, and that’s it.
> 
> Perfect pancakes every time.


Sounds yummy! Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!  
It is snowing and a swarm of crows is circling around the walnut tree to find some leftovers.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday everyone!
It’s cold and windy here.
We are all waiting for a stricter lockdown this week.
Cinemas, theatres, restaurants, cafés have been closed since October 28th..
Shops reopened before Christmas and national curfew from 6pm to 6 am started a few weeks ago..
Doctors are on TV all day, asking the Government to put us on total lockdown..
So..
Time to do some shopping before everything closes...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> It’s cold and windy here.
> We are all waiting for a stricter lockdown this week.
> Cinemas, theatres, restaurants, cafés have been closed since October 28th..
> Shops reopened before Christmas and national curfew from 6pm to 6 am started a few weeks ago..
> Doctors are on TV all day, asking the Government to put us on total lockdown..
> So..
> Time to do some shopping before everything closes...


Ugh. How awful. I am in total fear that something like that will happen here, also.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. How awful. I am in total fear that something like that will happen here, also.


What they call the English and the South African variants has sparked things off...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It all sucks so bad.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> It is snowing and a swarm of crows is circling around the walnut tree to find some leftovers.



Good morning, Ludmilla!   

What an evocative post. Instead of crows we have marauding gray squirrels scouring the ground beneath our walnut trees. 




Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> It’s cold and windy here.
> We are all waiting for a stricter lockdown this week.
> Cinemas, theatres, restaurants, cafés have been closed since October 28th..
> Shops reopened before Christmas and national curfew from 6pm to 6 am started a few weeks ago..
> Doctors are on TV all day, asking the Government to put us on total lockdown..
> So..
> Time to do some shopping before everything closes...



Good plan, Mariapia.  

Despite the recent surge of Covid cases in our county, we have averted a total lockdown. There’s still indoor dining (albeit with limitations) as are hair salons etc.   



Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. How awful. I am in total fear that something like that will happen here, also.



Hopefully it won’t come to that, Ludmilla.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> It is snowing and a swarm of crows is circling around the walnut tree to find some leftovers.


Fun fact: in English a swarm of crows is called a murder!


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> It’s cold and windy here.
> We are all waiting for a stricter lockdown this week.
> Cinemas, theatres, restaurants, cafés have been closed since October 28th..
> Shops reopened before Christmas and national curfew from 6pm to 6 am started a few weeks ago..
> Doctors are on TV all day, asking the Government to put us on total lockdown..
> So..
> Time to do some shopping before everything closes...


They've lifted our state lockdown but it might still be locked down in our county since we are one of the worst in the state. We are getting our second vaccination in 3 weeks and are wondering if there will be any place we will be able to go after that. We've stayed home completely since last March except for doctor's appointments.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What they call the English and the South African variants has sparked things off...


I know. Here too. Fun fact - as they have started sequencing to find those variants here, they have also found a mutation that might turn out as a Bavarian variant at one point. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> 
> What an evocative post. Instead of crows we have marauding gray squirrels scouring the ground beneath our walnut trees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good plan, Mariapia.
> 
> Despite the recent surge of Covid cases in our county, we have averted a total lockdown. There’s still indoor dining (albeit with limitations) as are hair salons etc.
> 
> 
> 
> Hopefully it won’t come to that, Ludmilla.


Squirrels can be fun to watch, too.
You are very lucky regarding lockdown and I keep my fingers crossed that it stays this way for you.  


whateve said:


> Fun fact: in English a swarm of crows is called a murder!


Ha! Thank you. I like stuff like that and this is very appropriate. 


whateve said:


> They've lifted our state lockdown but it might still be locked down in our county since we are one of the worst in the state. We are getting our second vaccination in 3 weeks and are wondering if there will be any place we will be able to go after that. We've stayed home completely since last March except for doctor's appointments.


Hope you can leave your house, soon!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, Islanders!  

I currently have four bags on my eBay watchlist. And I have no intention of buying any of them.   

So (as well you might ask) why bother?  

It’s a good question. I think the answer is that it’s my way of slaying the “impulse buying” bug.  

It’s one that I’ve been bitten by all too often while shopping in real life.   

And regretted it more often than I care to admit.  

Of course there’s been the rare exception.  

But “buy” and large, the preponderance of my impulse purchases all ended up donated to charity.  

Which while it is indeed “blessed to give” from now on “charity begins at home.”


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> They've lifted our state lockdown but it might still be locked down in our county since we are one of the worst in the state. We are getting our second vaccination in 3 weeks and are wondering if there will be any place we will be able to go after that. We've stayed home completely since last March except for doctor's appointments.


My area is the worst in the country ...
Why? No one knows.
We have very few doses of vaccines at the moment, and unless 
1)  we are over 50 AND  work in hospitals or nursing homes 
2)  we are 75 years old or older 
we cannot be vaccinated now.
I am glad you got vaccinated, whateve .
You must be relieved as vaccination is the only way out of this pandemic.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> I currently have four bags on my eBay watchlist. And I have no intention of buying any of them.
> 
> So (as well you might ask) why bother?
> 
> It’s a good question. I think the answer is that it’s my way of slaying the “impulse buying” bug.
> 
> It’s one that I’ve been bitten by all too often while shopping in real life.
> 
> And regretted it more often than I care to admit.
> 
> Of course there’s been the rare exception.
> 
> But “buy” and large, the preponderance of my impulse purchases all ended up donated to charity.
> 
> Which while it is indeed “blessed to give” from now on “charity begins at home.”


I love your « charity begins at home » philosophy  when it comes to bags...Fim.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> My area is the worst in the country ...
> Why? No one knows.
> We have very few doses of vaccines at the moment, and unless
> 1)  we are over 50 AND  work in hospitals or nursing homes
> 2)  we are 75 years old or older
> we cannot be vaccinated now.
> I am glad you got vaccinated, whateve .
> You must be relieved as vaccination is the only way out of this pandemic.


Wow, that's terrible! Here there is no age limit for health care workers. With so many vaccines being developed, no one knew which ones would work, and governments had to buy them before they were proven in order to have supplies now.

Yes, we are relieved, unless it turns out that there is no protection against the new strains and the new strains are known to be around here. We are literally counting the days until 2 weeks after our second dose when it should be safe for us to go out.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Because it‘s Sunday, I’m making the world’s easiest pancakes this morning. One bowl, three ingredients, and that’s it.
> 
> Perfect pancakes every time.


Share the recipe!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Share the recipe!!!



Your wish is my command, Southernbelle.  

The recipe couldn’t be simpler. In a large bowl combine:

2 large eggs
2 cups 250ml milk (skim, low fat or full fat)
2 1/4 cups white self raising flour
Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!



Good morning, Ludmilla.   

Hope your day goes well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

Whenever possible I try to limit my trips into town these days. I have a hair appointment tomorrow so I’ll do my grocery shopping afterwards.  

But for now, I’ll have to get creative with what groceries I have on hand today. 

Kitchen witchery at its finest...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

That's how I do my cooking. See what there is and use the limitations as a challenge to think up a dish I can make anyways.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
I am pretty sure that your kitchen witchery was delicious, Fim.
I will do a trip to town tomorrow. Buying some necessities.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> I am pretty sure that your kitchen witchery was delicious, Fim.
> I will do a trip to town tomorrow. Buying some necessities.



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla. 

I’m still trying to decide which bag to take with me to the hair salon this morning. 

I’ve been using my Dooney Red Florentine since I got it. And I suppose I should switch out bags for my hair appointment. 

But I’m just a wee bit too lazy at the moment to do more than think about it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Ludmilla.
> 
> I’m still trying to decide which bag to take with me to the hair salon this morning.
> 
> I’ve been using my Dooney Red Florentine since I got it. And I suppose I should switch out bags for my hair appointment.
> 
> But I’m just a wee bit too lazy at the moment to do more than think about it.


I rarely change bags when I get my hair done, I just keep my bag away from me to avoid any accidents


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh and Happy Thursday !!  Hopefully I’ll be giving vaccines later after work!  Still in my Gold Marni tote.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Ludmilla.
> 
> I’m still trying to decide which bag to take with me to the hair salon this morning.
> 
> I’ve been using my Dooney Red Florentine since I got it. And I suppose I should switch out bags for my hair appointment.
> 
> But I’m just a wee bit too lazy at the moment to do more than think about it.


Hi, Fim 
Which bag did you finally choose?


----------



## Mariapia

A little something ... today...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> A little something ... today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972438


Love!!!  The color and design are simply beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A little something ... today...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4972438



So pretty, Mariapia!  

Your bag is giving me hope that Spring is only a few weeks away.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi, Fim
> Which bag did you finally choose?



I stayed with my red Dooney. It’s really a surprisingly practical bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh and Happy Thursday !!  Hopefully I’ll be giving vaccines later after work!  Still in my Gold Marni tote.



You rock, Tomsmom!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Southernbelle.
> 
> The recipe couldn’t be simpler. In a large bowl combine:
> 
> 2 large eggs
> 2 cups 250ml milk (skim, low fat or full fat)
> 2 1/4 cups white self raising flour
> Enjoy!


Yea. I will give it a try. All the recipes I have are much more complicated!


Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Southernbelle.
> 
> The recipe couldn’t be simpler. In a large bowl combine:
> 
> 2 large eggs
> 2 cups 250ml milk (skim, low fat or full fat)
> 2 1/4 cups white self raising flour
> Enjoy!


Please clarify for me. We use ounces here but being a nurse I sometimes can use mls.  One cup is approximately 240 mls. 2 would be 480. I am confused by the additional 250 mls here. Is that 2 cups plus an additional 250 ccs?  Sorry to be so dense today?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love!!!  The color and design are simply beautiful!



Thank you, Tomsmom. .I have very few small bags but that green one is 12 cm wide and it’s okay...



Fimpagebag said:


> So pretty, Mariapia!
> Your bag is giving me hope that Spring is only a few weeks away.



Spring or no Spring.... I am taking it out tomorrow, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Yea. I will give it a try. All the recipes I have are much more complicated!
> 
> Please clarify for me. We use ounces here but being a nurse I sometimes can use mls.  One cup is approximately 240 mls. 2 would be 480. I am confused by the additional 250 mls here. Is that 2 cups plus an additional 250 ccs?  Sorry to be so dense today?



Not dense at all, Southernbelle.

My bad when I posted the recipe. It *should have read *2 cups *or *250mls.  

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Its been so cold lately!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy  Friday  !
@Fimpagebag your Dooney is such a nice bag - it would be hard for anyone to change out of it.  How was visit at the hair stylist?
@Mariapia - ooooh pretty bag! Is this new? Yes, yes you need to take it out.
@Murphy47 are you lurking? Are you ok?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy  Friday  !
> @Fimpagebag your Dooney is such a nice bag - it would be hard for anyone to change out of it.  How was visit at the hair stylist?



Happy Friday, Ludmilla.  

My visit to the hair salon went well.  

Though it was only a short walk from where I parked, it was so cold outside that I had to warm up before my hairdresser could take my temperature.  

Most definitely an “occupational” hazard winters here in Western New York.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!! I was turned away at the vaccine center they had enough nurses. It worked out for the best I was able to be there when my golden retriever Riley came out of surgery for a tumor above her eye. Miss 19 would not have been able to handle her alone. She’s 97 pounds and we both had to carry her to the house. What a sight!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy  Friday  !
> 
> @Mariapia - ooooh pretty bag! Is this new? Yes, yes you need to take it out.
> 
> Yes, it’s new, Ludmilla.
> Remember the Italian gentleman selling bags in town?
> Well, since the epidemic started he has had very few deliveries from Italy.
> Yesterday, I decided to visit his shop and saw the little green bag ..
> He told me that business was slow and that if I was interested, I could get it for 50 euros ...
> 
> 
> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday, Ludmilla.
> 
> My visit to the hair salon went well.
> 
> Though it was only a short walk from where I parked, it was so cold outside that I had to warm up before my hairdresser could take my temperature.
> 
> Most definitely an “occupational” hazard winters here in Western New York.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The last time I went to the hairdresser’s no one took my temperature.
> The manager said they had stopped doing that..
> I said «  I think you simply forgot to buy new batteries. »
> And he burst out laughing ..
Click to expand...


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Happy  Friday  !


 Yes! Fri-yay!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla.
> 
> My visit to the hair salon went well.
> 
> Though it was only a short walk from where I parked, it was so cold outside that I had to warm up before my hairdresser could take my temperature.
> 
> Most definitely an “occupational” hazard winters here in Western New York.


Oh west NY! We have lots of wind here in south NJ, lots. I have large  chimes outside my bedroom window and I think I will bring them in for a few days until a storm that is blowing in moves out.


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> Yes! Fri-yay!
> 
> Oh west NY! We have lots of wind here in south NJ, lots. I have large  chimes outside my bedroom window and I think I will them in for a few days until a storm that is blowing in moves out.


We have have tons of wind here too in NYC!


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a great deal on such a wonderful bag, Mariapia.  

The more I look at it the more its color intriques me. 

From Ice green in the winter to Pale budding green in the spring onto Honeydew melon in the summer, your new bag will effortlessly transcend the seasons as well as turn heads. 

(BTW, love your story about the batteries.  )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Yes! Fri-yay!
> 
> Oh west NY! We have lots of wind here in south NJ, lots. I have large  chimes outside my bedroom window and I think I will bring them in for a few days until a storm that is blowing in moves out.





Tomsmom said:


> We have have tons of wind here too in NYC!



Such is winter here in the Northeast, ladies. Good thing we’re a plucky lot.


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> Yes! Fri-yay!
> 
> Oh west NY! We have lots of wind here in south NJ, lots. I have large  chimes outside my bedroom window and I think I will bring them in for a few days until a storm that is blowing in moves out.





Tomsmom said:


> We have have tons of wind here too in NYC!



 We have lots of wind in the South of France too!



Fimpagebag said:


> What a great deal on such a wonderful bag, Mariapia.
> 
> The more I look at it the more its color intriques me.
> 
> From Ice green in the winter to Pale budding green in the spring onto Honeydew melon in the summer, your new bag will effortlessly transcend the seasons as well as turn heads.
> 
> (BTW, love your story about the batteries.  )



You’re absolutely right, Fim.
The colour is very intriguing, it goes from ice green to darker green depending on the lighting... Very strange..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We have lots of wind in the South of France too!
> 
> 
> 
> You’re absolutely right, Fim.
> The colour is very intriguing, it goes from ice green to darker green depending on the lighting... Very strange..



Perhaps it’s the way light and shadow play with the bag?   

The same phenomenon might not occur with a smooth leather of the same color.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders. 

On a frigid winter day there’s nothing like looking at bags online. 

But it’s all too easy to be tempted by the infamous *“If” *bags. 

Bags that would be perfect if only *if*...   

Case in point: I am currently smitten by a lovely Dooney from one of my most trusted sellers. She has even offered a limited time discount. 

I love the color. I love the size. I love the look. In fact I love *almost *everything about it. 

But that’s the problem. 

While I love my satchels, I need them to offer the option of a shoulder strap. 

Unfortunately, the beguiling Dooney in question can only be worn as a true “hand” bag. 

Bummer.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Do you guys have summer on the brain?  I can't wait and am dreaming of this straw bag to lounge by the pool with. I already bought two new bathing suits last month.  







What do you guys think of a hand painted straw bag? A bit more than $100.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> On a frigid winter day there’s nothing like looking at bags online.
> 
> But it’s all too easy to be tempted by the infamous *“If” *bags.
> 
> Bags that would be perfect if only *if*...
> 
> Case in point: I am currently smitten by a lovely Dooney from one of my most trusted sellers. She has even offered a limited time discount.
> 
> I love the color. I love the size. I love the look. In fact I love *almost *everything about it.
> 
> But that’s the problem.
> 
> While I love my satchels, I need them to offer the option of a shoulder strap.
> 
> Unfortunately, the beguiling Dooney in question can only be worn as a true “hand” bag.
> 
> Bummer.


It has to tick all the boxes to make it work. Which bag is it?


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Do you guys have summer on the brain?  I can't wait and am dreaming of this straw bag to lounge by the pool with. I already bought two new bathing suits last month.
> View attachment 4973417
> View attachment 4973419
> View attachment 4973420
> View attachment 4973422
> View attachment 4973424
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of a hand painted straw bag? A bit more than $100.


I like it


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It has to tick all the boxes to make it work. Which bag is it?



Here it is, Tomsmom.

A smaller sage green version of the much larger classic Dooney Logo Lock.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Do you guys have summer on the brain?  I can't wait and am dreaming of this straw bag to lounge by the pool with. I already bought two new bathing suits last month.
> View attachment 4973417
> View attachment 4973419
> View attachment 4973420
> View attachment 4973422
> View attachment 4973424
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of a hand painted straw bag? A bit more than $100.



Perfect for poolside or shopping summer outdoor markets, SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> On a frigid winter day there’s nothing like looking at bags online.
> 
> But it’s all too easy to be tempted by the infamous *“If” *bags.
> 
> Bags that would be perfect if only *if*...
> 
> Case in point: I am currently smitten by a lovely Dooney from one of my most trusted sellers. She has even offered a limited time discount.
> 
> I love the color. I love the size. I love the look. In fact I love *almost *everything about it.
> 
> But that’s the problem.
> 
> While I love my satchels, I need them to offer the option of a shoulder strap.
> 
> Unfortunately, the beguiling Dooney in question can only be worn as a true “hand” bag.
> 
> Bummer.


Fim, I have read somewhere that « hand » bags are better for our backs and shoulders...


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Do you guys have summer on the brain?  I can't wait and am dreaming of this straw bag to lounge by the pool with. I already bought two new bathing suits last month.
> View attachment 4973417
> View attachment 4973419
> View attachment 4973420
> View attachment 4973422
> View attachment 4973424
> 
> 
> What do you guys think of a hand painted straw bag? A bit more than $100.


I love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Here it is, Tomsmom.
> 
> A smaller sage green version of the much larger classic Dooney Logo Lock.


What a beautiful « hand » bag,Fim, 
and the color is to die for. It goes with everything ❤️


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I have read somewhere that « hand » bags are better for our backs and shoulders...





Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful « hand » bag,Fim,
> and the color is to die for. It goes with everything ❤



Don’t tempt me, Mariapia. Even if I agree with everything you said!


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> On a frigid winter day there’s nothing like looking at bags online.
> 
> But it’s all too easy to be tempted by the infamous *“If” *bags.
> 
> Bags that would be perfect if only *if*...
> 
> Case in point: I am currently smitten by a lovely Dooney from one of my most trusted sellers. She has even offered a limited time discount.
> 
> I love the color. I love the size. I love the look. In fact I love *almost *everything about it.
> 
> But that’s the problem.
> 
> While I love my satchels, I need them to offer the option of a shoulder strap.
> 
> Unfortunately, the beguiling Dooney in question can only be worn as a true “hand” bag.
> 
> Bummer.


Can you MacGuyver a strap from another bag? Depending on the bag. . . I have seen people attach straps to vintage Coach satchels and it worked.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Here it is, Tomsmom.
> 
> A smaller sage green version of the much larger classic Dooney Logo Lock.


Gorgeous color, but I understand .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Can you MacGuyver a strap from another bag? Depending on the bag. . . I have seen people attach straps to vintage Coach satchels and it worked.



Good idea, Lake Effect.  

Unfortunately, there’s no place to attach a shoulder strap on this particular bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous color, but I understand .



I agree, Tomsmom. It just isn’t meant to be (mine).


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!

Mariapia what great deal! Your bag is beautiful and esp. the colour is awesome. I am very happy that you got it for such a great deal.

Fim that green Dooney is nice. I do have troubles wearing handheld bags. I guess you need to adjust to such a style. I would by such bags only if I had the impression I really cannot live without them.


----------



## Ludmilla

And I love straw bags, SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> 
> Fim that green Dooney is nice. I do have troubles wearing handheld bags. I guess you need to adjust to such a style. I would by such bags only if I had the impression I really cannot live without them.




Happy Saturday, Ludmilla.  

You make a good point. A bag has to work for me, rather than me having to make it work.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

After due consideration, I decided against buying the sage green Dooney. 

And came up with a new strategy for not falling prey to the the lure of impulse purchases. 

While considering the sage green Dooney, I dove into my closet and brought out my favorites among the  satchels I already have. 

As my most recent purchase, my red Dooney Florentine oversaw the proceedings. 

My two Longchamp leather satchels and lovely Cuir voted “non”.  

My blue Chloe was equally dismissive. 

Ditto for my two Gerard Darels. 
My brown Dooney Florentine was even more emphatic. 
Eight good bags and true, their verdict was a foregone conclusion.


----------



## Mariapia

That’s what I do too, Fim.
And I can tell you it works.
I saw a saddle bag I like in a clothes shop and it’s only when I had a look at all the pics of my bags that I realized that the ones I already own wouldn’t agree at all.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> Mariapia what great deal! Your bag is beautiful and esp. the colour is awesome. I am very happy that you got it for such a great deal.



A great deal it was, , Ludmilla... which led a  friend of mine to say 
«  How many times have I told you that all those luxury designers you like are ripping you off »


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That’s what I do too, Fim.
> And I can tell you it works.
> I saw a saddle bag I like in a clothes shop and it’s only when I had a look at all the pics of my bags that I realized that the ones I already own wouldn’t agree at all.



I knew you would understand, Mariapia. 

I often talk things over with my bags. 

Fortunately they all agree that there’s always room for a few of my favorite chocolate.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A great deal it was, , Ludmilla... which led a  friend of mine to say
> «  How many times have I told you that all those luxury designers you like are ripping you off »



Your friend may have a point, Mariapia, when it comes to the ever escalating price increases of luxury brands.


----------



## Narnanz

Does anyone know anything about Issey Mikake Bao Bao bags...I dont think theres anyone on here who authenticated them.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Does anyone know anything about Issey Mikake Bao Bao bags...I dont think theres anyone on here who authenticated them.


I've never seen one up close but they intrigue me. They seem so expensive for what they are. When I saw an imitation at a thrift store I decided to get it just to see how I felt about carrying it. I liked it more than I expected. I'm still not sure I would get a real one unless it was a bargain. 

Sorry, I don't know if anyone authenticates them but I know some people have them.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I've never seen one up close but they intrigue me. They seem so expensive for what they are. When I saw an imitation at a thrift store I decided to get it just to see how I felt about carrying it. I liked it more than I expected. I'm still not sure I would get a real one unless it was a bargain.
> 
> Sorry, I don't know if anyone authenticates them but I know some people have them.


theres one for cheap on my consignment site but Im not sure how to get it authenticated.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> After due consideration, I decided against buying the sage green Dooney.
> 
> And came up with a new strategy for not falling prey to the the lure of impulse purchases.
> 
> While considering the sage green Dooney, I dove into my closet and brought out my favorites among the  satchels I already have.
> 
> As my most recent purchase, my red Dooney Florentine oversaw the proceedings.
> 
> My two Longchamp leather satchels and lovely Cuir voted “non”.
> 
> My blue Chloe was equally dismissive.
> 
> Ditto for my two Gerard Darels.
> My brown Dooney Florentine was even more emphatic.
> Eight good bags and true, their verdict was a foregone conclusion.


Love this.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Does anyone know anything about Issey Mikake Bao Bao bags...I dont think theres anyone on here who authenticated them.


A boutique in my city used to sell Bao Bao bags.
I liked the design but I think they were much too expensive for what they are.
Since the boutique closed, I have seen lots of imitations.
They cost  20 euros in one of the shops in town .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> theres one for cheap on my consignment site but Im not sure how to get it authenticated.



You might want to visit the actual designer’s website, Narnanz.

The bags there will obviously be authentic. If you study every detail you’ll know what to look for on the consignment site. Don’t hesitate to ask for additional pics that will help you verify authenticity.

Also, don’t hesitate to ask your consignment site when and where the consignee purchased the bag. The Bao Bao bag enjoyed sufficient popularity to have been offered at various high end retail stores.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A boutique in my city used to sell Bao Bao bags.
> I liked the design but I think they were much too expensive for what they are.
> Since the boutique closed, I have seen lots of imitations.
> They cost  20 euros in one of the shops in town .



It’s a scenario we’ve all seen too often, Mariapia. 

Imitation (when it comes to such a signature bag) is the bane of anyone looking for the actual authentic bag. 

With the proliferation of so many knockoffs, the luster of what makes a bag so iconic in the first place is dimmed.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a scenario we’ve all seen too often, Mariapia.
> 
> Imitation (when it comes to such a signature bag) is the bane of anyone looking for the actual authentic bag.
> 
> With the proliferation of so many knockoffs, the luster of what makes a bag so iconic in the first place is dimmed.


You‘re right, Fim..Imitations are the ransom of success..
But.... I don’t think the young ladies who buy those know they are buying the imitation of an iconic bag, at least where I live : in my place...
the designer is unknown to the battalion ... and the lady who had  sold the authentic Bao Bao  once told me that her customers were mostly Russian or American...The French ignored it...
That’s why I think the teenagers who carry the imitations probably think it’s a funny cheap tote that comes in lots of colors and that’s it. 
Unless they are TPF members, of course


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You‘re right, Fim..Imitations are the ransom of success..
> But.... I don’t think the young ladies who buy those know they are buying the imitation of an iconic bag, at least where I live : in my place...
> the designer is unknown to the battalion ... and the lady who had  sold the authentic Bao Bao  once told me that her customers were mostly Russian or American...The French ignored it...
> That’s why I think the teenagers who carry the imitations probably think it’s a funny cheap tote that comes in lots of colors and that’s it.
> Unless they are TPF members, of course



Excellent point, Mariapia. 

An apt analogy is one I am guilty of whenever a recipe calls for freshly grated nutmeg. 

Much to the horror of any true gourmand, I reach into my spice cabinet for my much cheaper ground nutmeg. 

So on that score, I’m not all that different from those teenagers you mentioned.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent point, Mariapia.
> 
> An apt analogy is one I am guilty of whenever a recipe calls for freshly grated nutmeg.
> 
> Much to the horror of any true gourmand, I reach into my spice cabinet for my much cheaper ground nutmeg.
> 
> So on that score, I’m not all that different from those teenagers you mentioned.


Aren’t we all, Fim?


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  Had a great morning with dh, pedicure now and then off to pick up my son.  Gave vaccinations yesterday, I was blessed with people who talked to me, like telling me important things in their life. It was amazing.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  Had a great morning with dh, pedicure now and then off to pick up my son.  Gave vaccinations yesterday, I was blessed with people who talked to me, like telling me important things in their life. It was amazing.


I rather wish I had kept my nursing license current instead of retiring it, so I could volunteer to give the vaccine. But keeping it current required 40+ hrs of continuing ed every year and I could not see doing that when I was not using it. Plus I had continuing ed for my law license, so I would have spent a lot of hrs going to classes for no reason.  I had no idea we would have a pandemic of course.  Bless you my dear for all you have done, being assigned back and forth and working on despite all this.  HUGS


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> I rather wish I had kept my nursing license current instead of retiring it, so I could volunteer to give the vaccine. But keeping it current required 40+ hrs of continuing ed every year and I could not see doing that when I was not using it. Plus I had continuing ed for my law license, so I would have spent a lot of hrs going to classes for no reason.  I had no idea we would have a pandemic of course.  Bless you my dear for all you have done, being assigned back and forth and working on despite all this.  HUGS


Thank you !!  I couldn’t imagine all the continuing Ed credits you would have to have kept up with!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !!  I couldn’t imagine all the continuing Ed credits you would have to have kept up with!


And the whole point of retiring would have been lost, lol.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> After due consideration, I decided against buying the sage green Dooney.
> 
> And came up with a new strategy for not falling prey to the the lure of impulse purchases.
> 
> While considering the sage green Dooney, I dove into my closet and brought out my favorites among the  satchels I already have.
> 
> As my most recent purchase, my red Dooney Florentine oversaw the proceedings.
> 
> My two Longchamp leather satchels and lovely Cuir voted “non”.
> 
> My blue Chloe was equally dismissive.
> 
> Ditto for my two Gerard Darels.
> My brown Dooney Florentine was even more emphatic.
> Eight good bags and true, their verdict was a foregone conclusion.





Mariapia said:


> That’s what I do too, Fim.
> And I can tell you it works.
> I saw a saddle bag I like in a clothes shop and it’s only when I had a look at all the pics of my bags that I realized that the ones I already own wouldn’t agree at all.


This is a very wise tactic and I should use it. But, as I tend to double up on styles that work for me, I am not sure, if it would work out. 


Mariapia said:


> A great deal it was, , Ludmilla... which led a  friend of mine to say
> «  How many times have I told you that all those luxury designers you like are ripping you off »


Your friend has a point.
We pay for the designer fantasy.
Speaking of fantasy - has anyone of you watched the Haute Couture Winter 2020-2021 and Spring 2021 show of DIOR? No bags included, but they did (imo) a great job in showing their clothes in a much more creative way than a runway show ever could.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!



Happy Monday, Ludmilla! 

Love the Dior videos you posted. 

I have always equated Haute Couture with fantasy. High fashion flights of fancy have always intrigued me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!!  We’re in the middle of a pretty intense blizzard. Schools are closed/gone remote. So I’m home.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Love the Dior videos you posted.
> 
> I have always equated Haute Couture with fantasy. High fashion flights of fancy have always intrigued me.


I am happy that you liked the videos!  


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!  We’re in the middle of a pretty intense blizzard. Schools are closed/gone remote. So I’m home.


Stay safe!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is a very wise tactic and I should use it. But, as I tend to double up on styles that work for me, I am not sure, if it would work out.



You make a very good point, Ludmilla.  

I didn’t hesitate a second when I purchased my red Dooney Florentine.  

I knew the style worked for me so there was only anticipation rather than uncertainty.  

Which brings me to today. There are two preowned white leather bags I’m currently watching. One is a leather Longchamp satchel the same style as the two I already own.  

The other is a Balenciaga that gives me pause.  

The seller’s pics offer no close up pics of the hardware. Nor are there any pics of the inside of the bag. In addition, my request for more pics has gone unanswered.   

So I think we all know where this is going.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You make a very good point, Ludmilla.
> 
> I didn’t hesitate a second when I purchased my red Dooney Florentine.
> 
> I knew the style worked for me so there was only anticipation rather than uncertainty.
> 
> Which brings me to today. There are two preowned white leather bags I’m currently watching. One is a leather Longchamp satchel the same style as the two I already own.
> 
> The other is a Balenciaga that gives me pause.
> 
> The seller’s pics offer no close up pics of the hardware. Nor are there any pics of the inside of the bag. In addition, my request for more pics has gone unanswered.
> 
> So I think we all know where this is going.


Yes, uncooperative sellers make you want to go the other way fast.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Yes, uncooperative sellers make you want to go the other way fast.



Absolutely, Tomsmom. 

On other fronts (pun intended) NYC seems to be bearing the brunt of the Nor’easter.  It’s not as bad here. We have high wind and cold, but no significant snow accumulation. Stay snug.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely, Tomsmom.
> 
> On other fronts (pun intended) NYC seems to be bearing the brunt of the Nor’easter.  It’s not as bad here. We have high wind and cold, but no significant snow accumulation. Stay snug.


It is definitely blizzard conditions out there. No one is outside shoveling or anything. Miss 19 is curled up on the couch, I’ve been busy avoiding school work by doing laundry lol!  Well the laundry is done...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You make a very good point, Ludmilla.
> 
> I didn’t hesitate a second when I purchased my red Dooney Florentine.
> 
> I knew the style worked for me so there was only anticipation rather than uncertainty.
> 
> Which brings me to today. There are two preowned white leather bags I’m currently watching. One is a leather Longchamp satchel the same style as the two I already own.
> 
> The other is a Balenciaga that gives me pause.
> 
> The seller’s pics offer no close up pics of the hardware. Nor are there any pics of the inside of the bag. In addition, my request for more pics has gone unanswered.
> 
> So I think we all know where this is going.


You are right, Fim, no pics.... no purchase ....


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> I rather wish I had kept my nursing license current instead of retiring it, so I could volunteer to give the vaccine. But keeping it current required 40+ hrs of continuing ed every year and I could not see doing that when I was not using it. Plus I had continuing ed for my law license, so I would have spent a lot of hrs going to classes for no reason.  I had no idea we would have a pandemic of course.  Bless you my dear for all you have done, being assigned back and forth and working on despite all this.  HUGS


A few months ago, CVS was recruiting people to give shots. It didn't sound like you needed a nursing license, just some kind of experience.


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> A few months ago, CVS was recruiting people to give shots. It didn't sound like you needed a nursing license, just some kind of experience.


Interesting.  I may check that.  Thanks


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You make a very good point, Ludmilla.
> 
> I didn’t hesitate a second when I purchased my red Dooney Florentine.
> 
> I knew the style worked for me so there was only anticipation rather than uncertainty.
> 
> Which brings me to today. There are two preowned white leather bags I’m currently watching. One is a leather Longchamp satchel the same style as the two I already own.
> 
> The other is a Balenciaga that gives me pause.
> 
> The seller’s pics offer no close up pics of the hardware. Nor are there any pics of the inside of the bag. In addition, my request for more pics has gone unanswered.
> 
> So I think we all know where this is going.


Yes, avoid uncooperative sellers. There is no reason to chase after infos.
I made the mistake to look at ebay today.
Ugh. There is an oversized Mulb Alexa at a good price and good condition.
We all know that I always wanted that bag.
So much for my resolution to buy only one bag this year. Sigh.
Tomorrow I am fetching the LC Neo and there is a Massaccesi on the way.
Sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, avoid uncooperative sellers. There is no reason to chase after infos.
> I made the mistake to look at ebay today.
> Ugh. There is an oversized Mulb Alexa at a good price and good condition.
> We all know that I always wanted that bag.
> So much for my resolution to buy only one bag this year. Sigh.
> Tomorrow I am fetching the LC Neo and there is a Massaccesi on the way.
> Sigh.



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla! 

I can’t wait to see both of your new bags. 

As for the Mulberry you’ve always wanted, anything worth getting is worth going for. 

I should know. I still haven’t changed out of my red Florentine. It’s *the *bag I’ve always wanted and I was just lucky enough to have the opportunity to buy it. 

Because as well we all know, those opportunities don’t come that often.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, avoid uncooperative sellers. There is no reason to chase after infos.
> I made the mistake to look at ebay today.
> Ugh. There is an oversized Mulb Alexa at a good price and good condition.
> We all know that I always wanted that bag.
> So much for my resolution to buy only one bag this year. Sigh.
> Tomorrow I am fetching the LC Neo and there is a Massaccesi on the way.
> Sigh.


When the bag you've been looking for for years suddenly appears... you have to get it, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I can’t wait to see both of your new bags.
> 
> As for the Mulberry you’ve always wanted, anything worth getting is worth going for.
> 
> I should know. I still haven’t changed out of my red Florentine. It’s *the *bag I’ve always wanted and I was just lucky enough to have the opportunity to buy it.
> 
> Because as well we all know, those opportunities don’t come that often.


Of course, Fim!
I am looking for a Loewe Hammock bag or a small Céline Big Bag .. in brown exclusively.
I am very patient...One day I will find one of the two.
No rush...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

Every so often I dust off “Granny Fim” and pry her out of her rocking chair. 

She can be a cranky old girl, but I’ve come to rely on her advice when it comes to bags.  

One of my favorites has to be: “The perfect bag is like a perfect sunrise.”  

Until the next one comes along. 

Then there’s another one of her little gems: “If God wanted you to have only one bag..”  

Why did He give you two arms? 

And finally, there’s this: “You’re the only one who knows what makes you happy.” 

Buy the damn bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I can’t wait to see both of your new bags.
> 
> As for the Mulberry you’ve always wanted, anything worth getting is worth going for.
> 
> I should know. I still haven’t changed out of my red Florentine. It’s *the *bag I’ve always wanted and I was just lucky enough to have the opportunity to buy it.
> 
> Because as well we all know, those opportunities don’t come that often.





Mariapia said:


> When the bag you've been looking for for years suddenly appears... you have to get it, Ludmilla.


*Godness gracious. *Looks like I have just won the Alexa auction. 
   



Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often I dust off “Granny Fim” and pry her out of her rocking chair.
> 
> She can be a cranky old girl, but I’ve come to rely on her advice when it comes to bags.
> 
> One of my favorites has to be: “The perfect bag is like a perfect sunrise.”
> 
> Until the next one comes along.
> 
> Then there’s another one of her little gems: “If God wanted you to have only one bag..”
> 
> Why did He give you two arms?
> 
> And finally, there’s this: “You’re the only one who knows what makes you happy.”
> 
> Buy the damn bag.
> 
> View attachment 4977370


Granny Fim knows best!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> *Godness gracious. *Looks like I have just won the Alexa auction.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny Fim knows best!


Congratulations, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> *Godness gracious. *Looks like I have just won the Alexa auction.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny Fim knows best!



Good for you, Ludmilla!  

It’s party time! See you at the Happy Mackerel to celebrate!    

 I’ll bring the cake....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Congratulations, Ludmilla!





Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s party time! See you at the Happy Mackerel to celebrate!
> 
> I’ll bring the cake....
> 
> View attachment 4977433


Haha. Thank you, ladies!
I am a bit curious about the actual state of the bag, because the price was too good to be true (300€ ), but the pics were nice.
We will see, how it works out. I am always a bit scared regarding ebay. 
Looking forward to that cake!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Thank you, ladies!
> I am a bit curious about the actual state of the bag, because the price was too good to be true (300€ ), but the pics were nice.
> We will see, how it works out. I am always a bit scared regarding ebay.
> Looking forward to that cake!



I understand your apprehension, Ludmilla. 

I felt the same way after I won the auction for my blue Chloe. 

The price was almost too reasonable. But then a post by our dear Murphy reminded us that there are sellers facing their own money crunch these days. 

For them, better money in hand than a bag unsold. 

From my own experience on eBay lately, I can’t remember another time when sellers from my watchlist have so often offered reduced prices for their respective bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> *Godness gracious. *Looks like I have just won the Alexa auction.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny Fim knows best!


Yayyyyy!!!  Can’t wait to see !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand your apprehension, Ludmilla.
> 
> I felt the same way after I won the auction for my blue Chloe.
> 
> The price was almost too reasonable. But then a post by our dear Murphy reminded us that there are sellers facing their own money crunch these days.
> 
> For them, better money in hand than a bag unsold.


This is so true, Fim.
And it is always a bit of a gamble on the evil bay. 


Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyyy!!!  Can’t wait to see !!


Me neither!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, avoid uncooperative sellers. There is no reason to chase after infos.
> I made the mistake to look at ebay today.
> Ugh. There is an oversized Mulb Alexa at a good price and good condition.
> We all know that I always wanted that bag.
> So much for my resolution to buy only one bag this year. Sigh.
> Tomorrow I am fetching the LC Neo and there is a Massaccesi on the way.
> Sigh.


Hi all, I have some catching up to do *Googles oversized Mulberry Alexa*


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s party time! See you at the Happy Mackerel to celebrate!
> 
> I’ll bring the cake....
> 
> View attachment 4977433


Now I want Cake!!


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> *Godness gracious. *Looks like I have just won the Alexa auction.
> 
> 
> 
> Granny Fim knows best!


Yay...Whooohoooo!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, avoid uncooperative sellers. There is no reason to chase after infos.
> I made the mistake to look at ebay today.
> Ugh. There is an oversized Mulb Alexa at a good price and good condition.
> We all know that I always wanted that bag.
> So much for my resolution to buy only one bag this year. Sigh.
> Tomorrow I am fetching the LC Neo and there is a Massaccesi on the way.
> Sigh.


I did some Googling! Looking forward to the reveals.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s party time! See you at the Happy Mackerel to celebrate!
> 
> I’ll bring the cake....
> 
> View attachment 4977433


Okay in hindsight this would have saved me Googling the MB Alexa. I’m on the slow train


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> I rather wish I had kept my nursing license current instead of retiring it, so I could volunteer to give the vaccine. But keeping it current required 40+ hrs of continuing ed every year and I could not see doing that when I was not using it. Plus I had continuing ed for my law license, so I would have spent a lot of hrs going to classes for no reason.  I had no idea we would have a pandemic of course.  Bless you my dear for all you have done, being assigned back and forth and working on despite all this.  HUGS


You are a nurselawyer lady?! Wow I am impressed.


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> You are a nurselawyer lady?! Wow I am impressed.


  Decided to go to law school to get away from my teenagers, lol.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Not much going on here but a fun pick me up is that I got my barrington gifts savannah tote and I totally love it! The st Anne’s was a bit too big for my needs. This is the lightweight non-leather carryall tote I’ve been waiting for all my life. I’d never found one I thought looked chic before they had a zippered top. This even has an external zippered pocket! Love it!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> Okay in hindsight this would have saved me Googling the MB Alexa. I’m on the slow train


Hehehe. Googling is never a fault.  Except the fact that it can give you ideas ...


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
As I am on some kind of a bag spree at the moment I am going to fetch my Longchamp Neo today.   
Never let a good lunch break go unwaste.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> As I am on some kind of a bag spree at the moment I am going to fetch my Longchamp Neo today.
> Never let a good lunch break go unwaste.



Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!  

What a great way to spend your lunch hour.  

Can hardly wait to see your Neo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> What a great way to spend your lunch hour.
> 
> Can hardly wait to see your Neo!


Just back from my LC Neo adventure.
As we are still on lockdown the stores are not open. But, we are allowed to give them a call and fetch stuff.
Fetching the Neo included ringing obscure doorbells, screaming through the locked store door, entering the store through a backyard and an elevator. And yes, it was raining cats and dogs, too.
The bag is very nice. Burgundy colour with a slight violet undertone.
I cannot post a pic as my phone is lying in my flat.
You all have to be a bit patient!


----------



## Ludmilla

Oh. And the Lexy is already on its way.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just back from my LC Neo adventure.
> As we are still on lockdown the stores are not open. But, we are allowed to give them a call and fetch stuff.
> Fetching the Neo included ringing obscure doorbells, screaming through the locked store door, entering the store through a backyard and an elevator. And yes, it was raining cats and dogs, too.
> The bag is very nice. Burgundy colour with a slight violet undertone.
> I cannot post a pic as my phone is lying in my flat.
> You all have to be a bit patient!



Even the simplest of tasks is an adventure these days, Ludmilla. 
But there are times when it just seems so much...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh. And the Lexy is already on its way.



Hooray!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just back from my LC Neo adventure.
> As we are still on lockdown the stores are not open. But, we are allowed to give them a call and fetch stuff.
> Fetching the Neo included ringing obscure doorbells, screaming through the locked store door, entering the store through a backyard and an elevator. And yes, it was raining cats and dogs, too.
> The bag is very nice. Burgundy colour with a slight violet undertone.
> I cannot post a pic as my phone is lying in my flat.
> You all have to be a bit patient!


What an adventure, Ludmilla! 
I love it


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm struggling to get any work done at my mom's with my kids. We were planning on wrapping up this visit at grandma's and join my husband but then he tested positive for covid. He's okay, just mild flu like symptoms. And our home purchase process went back to square one. So far February has been a bummer!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4978141
> 
> Not much going on here but a fun pick me up is that I got my barrington gifts savannah tote and I totally love it! The st Anne’s was a bit too big for my needs. This is the lightweight non-leather carryall tote I’ve been waiting for all my life. I’d never found one I thought looked chic before they had a zippered top. This even has an external zippered pocket! Love it!!!


Really nice!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!  Back at work!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm struggling to get any work done at my mom's with my kids. We were planning on wrapping up this visit at grandma's and join my husband but then he tested positive for covid. He's okay, just mild flu like symptoms. And our home purchase process went back to square one. So far February has been a bummer!



How awful for you, SouthernPurseGal.  

I hope your husband feels better soon.  

So sorry to hear about your house. Is all hope lost?   





Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!!  Back at work!



Good for you, Tomsmom! Glad to know you weathered the blizzard.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm struggling to get any work done at my mom's with my kids. We were planning on wrapping up this visit at grandma's and join my husband but then he tested positive for covid. He's okay, just mild flu like symptoms. And our home purchase process went back to square one. So far February has been a bummer!


What happened, SouthernPurseGal?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Even the simplest of tasks is an adventure these days, Ludmilla.
> But there are times when it just seems so much...


So true. But, this time the adventure was kind of rewarding.


(New bag is so excited about bei g shown that pic is making weird turns. )


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm struggling to get any work done at my mom's with my kids. We were planning on wrapping up this visit at grandma's and join my husband but then he tested positive for covid. He's okay, just mild flu like symptoms. And our home purchase process went back to square one. So far February has been a bummer!


Oh no! Hope husband feels better soon.
And what happened to your house buying process?


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4978141
> 
> Not much going on here but a fun pick me up is that I got my barrington gifts savannah tote and I totally love it! The st Anne’s was a bit too big for my needs. This is the lightweight non-leather carryall tote I’ve been waiting for all my life. I’d never found one I thought looked chic before they had a zippered top. This even has an external zippered pocket! Love it!!!


Very nice looking tote!!! It looks expensive.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

The contract was contingent upon their home purchase going forward. It didn't.  
This process is brutal!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Husband has mild symptoms so we are not too stressed.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So true. But, this time the adventure was kind of rewarding.
> View attachment 4978661
> 
> (New bag is so excited about bei g shown that pic is making weird turns. )



Sooo lux, Ludmilla!   

The color is to die for.  

An absolute stunner!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So true. But, this time the adventure was kind of rewarding.
> View attachment 4978661
> 
> (New bag is so excited about bei g shown that pic is making weird turns. )
> 
> Oh no! Hope husband feels better soon.
> And what happened to your house buying process?


The adventurous trip to the shop was worth it , Ludmilla
Your Néo is gorgeous


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> The contract was contingent upon their home purchase going forward. It didn't.
> This process is brutal!


Oh dear!  Can you wait for them to leave their house or do you have to leave yours now ?


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm struggling to get any work done at my mom's with my kids. We were planning on wrapping up this visit at grandma's and join my husband but then he tested positive for covid. He's okay, just mild flu like symptoms. And our home purchase process went back to square one. So far February has been a bummer!


Im so sorry about the house situation, how frustrating!!!  I hope your Dh feels better.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!  Can you wait for them to leave their house or do you have to leave yours now ?


No the deal is totally off and they are now not selling. But we can wait to find one we love that we actually get to buy.


Tomsmom said:


> Im so sorry about the house situation, how frustrating!!!  I hope your Dh feels better.


Awww, that's do nice of you to say.


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Husband has mild symptoms so we are not too stressed.


Very happy to hear this! Hope he feels better soon.
Your house situation is a true bummer. 
There is an even better house out there for you!


Fimpagebag said:


> Sooo lux, Ludmilla!
> 
> The color is to die for.
> 
> An absolute stunner!





Mariapia said:


> The adventurous trip to the shop was worth it , Ludmilla
> Your Néo is gorgeous


Thank you ladies!
I am pretty happy with my pretty LC. 
Always wanted the Neo, but never liked their colours enough.
This one is perfect!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Googling is never a fault.  Except the fact that it can give you ideas ...


You got that right!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I didn't fall in love with any of the three houses I looked at today. They were all nice, all better than the photos, but none felt like 'the one.' Ugh it's like hunting for a unicorn!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday from Ms Theia and me!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I didn't fall in love with any of the three houses I looked at today. They were all nice, all better than the photos, but none felt like 'the one.' Ugh it's like hunting for a unicorn!


But it has to be the perfect unicorn.  You will find it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Yesterday I spent way too much time on eBay looking at bags. 

I even went so far as to contact sellers for further details. 
It was then that kindly old Doctor Fim “purse practitioner” prescribed a time out.  

Finding myself tucked into my most comfy straitjacket, I revisited the dizzying array of bags on my watchlist. 

And realized what I’d been doing. 

I was trying to convince myself that there are still bags out there that I “have to have.”  

Then realized that I already have them.  

More telling still, many of the bags on my watchlist were bags I’d once owned (or resembled them closely).  

And with that, old Doctor Fim had one last prescription...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  I’m working all weekend giving vaccines. Yayyyy for OT!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I’m working all weekend giving vaccines. Yayyyy for OT!



Good for you and great for those getting vaccinated!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

The natives are restless! Meaning my 5&7 year olds gals.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Yesterday I spent way too much time on eBay looking at bags.
> 
> I even went so far as to contact sellers for further details.
> It was then that kindly old Doctor Fim “purse practitioner” prescribed a time out.
> 
> Finding myself tucked into my most comfy straitjacket, I revisited the dizzying array of bags on my watchlist.
> 
> And realized what I’d been doing.
> 
> I was trying to convince myself that there are still bags out there that I “have to have.”
> 
> Then realized that I already have them.
> 
> More telling still, many of the bags on my watchlist were bags I’d once owned (or resembled them closely).
> 
> And with that, old Doctor Fim had one last prescription...


But, but ... Fim ...  there are always bags out there that we have to have!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I’m working all weekend giving vaccines. Yayyyy for OT!


  Great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> But, but ... Fim ...  there are always bags out there that we have to have!



You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla.  

There will always be bags out there to tempt, tease, and torment us.  

The challenge is telling the difference between a passing fancy and a valued companion.  

And to meet that challenge, you and your Theia come to mind.  

In other words, Ludmilla, you’ve done it again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  At the vaccine waiting to begin. Still in the gold Marni tote, I’m looking to change but can’t decide on what next.
Oh and I sold my blue Eli speedy. I got the price I wanted. I thought I would keep her but I wasn’t using it at all. So I’m glad it sold.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  At the vaccine waiting to begin. Still in the gold Marni tote, I’m looking to change but can’t decide on what next.
> Oh and I sold my blue Eli speedy. I got the price I wanted. I thought I would keep her but I wasn’t using it at all. So I’m glad it sold.



Good morning, Tomsmom! 

Keep shining with your Marni. 

Wise decision about your Epi. Glad you got the price you wanted. 

Happy Vaccinating!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

To quote William Shakespeare, _“Double, Double Toil and Trouble..”_

Having ordered Valentine’s Day gifts for my DD and her husband, as well as their two dogs, I felt sufficiently virtuous to see what two of my favorite sellers on eBay have to offer.  

Perhaps not my wisest decision. 

One seller has a blue Cuir for sale.  

The other has a blue Dooney Florentine satchel.  

To make things worse, Granny Fim has gagged and bound kindly old Doctor Fim and hidden my strait jacket.  

So much for good intentions. Both bags are now on my recently cleansed watchlist.  

With any luck someone else will buy them. If not, it’ll be hard to decide which one to choose.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Happy Sunday!  Vaccinating again .  Still in the gold Marni I didn’t have it in me last night to change bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> To quote William Shakespeare, _“Double, Double Toil and Trouble..”_
> 
> Having ordered Valentine’s Day gifts for my DD and her husband, as well as their two dogs, I felt sufficiently virtuous to see what two of my favorite sellers on eBay have to offer.
> 
> Perhaps not my wisest decision.
> 
> One seller has a blue Cuir for sale.
> 
> The other has a blue Dooney Florentine satchel.
> 
> To make things worse, Granny Fim has gagged and bound kindly old Doctor Fim and hidden my strait jacket.
> 
> So much for good intentions. Both bags are now on my recently cleansed watchlist.
> 
> With any luck someone else will buy them. If not, it’ll be hard to decide which one to choose.


I have been there like most of us here, Fim.
Two lovely bags ... tough choice..
I won’t say «  Buy both » as some ladies do on other forums..
I suggest you enjoy the  beautiful Cuir and Florentine satchel you recently bought.. They are real gems. 
On the other hand, if you buy one of the two, the hunt for another bag could be compromised in the next weeks ( or days) and that wouldn’t be pleasant at all..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Happy Sunday!  Vaccinating again .  Still in the gold Marni I didn’t have it in me last night to change bags.



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom! 

You and Your Marni are becoming as inseparable as Ludmilla and her Theia. 
Like your Marni, your good works shine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have been there like most of us here, Fim.
> Two lovely bags ... tough choice..
> I won’t say «  Buy both » as some ladies do on other forums..
> I suggest you enjoy the  beautiful Cuir and Florentine satchel you recently bought.. They are real gems.
> On the other hand, if you buy one of the two, the hunt for another bag could be compromised in the next weeks ( or days) and that wouldn’t be pleasant at all..



You know me all too well, Mariapia.  

And I couldn’t agree more.   

As lovely as the “two blues” on my watchlist are, they have “afterthought” written all over them when compared to my pink Cuir and red Florentine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Fim, you are having a tough decision going on right now. As someone who has doubled up on various styles (Alexa, Marcie, Le Pliace, Selene and Theia) I am not allowed to give any advice, here.  But, I know you will choose wisely nevertheless. 
On my bag front there is nothing new to tell.
The evil bay Lexy has arriven at the country house and I have to wait until Friday to open that box.
And yes: I am still in my Theia. 
So, I can totally relate to Tomsmom who is still carrying her golden Marni tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Fim, you are having a tough decision going on right now. As someone who has doubled up on various styles (Alexa, Marcie, Le Pliace, Selene and Theia) I am not allowed to give any advice, here.  But, I know you will choose wisely nevertheless.
> On my bag front there is nothing new to tell.
> The evil bay Lexy has arriven at the country house and I have to wait until Friday to open that box.
> And yes: I am still in my Theia.
> So, I can totally relate to Tomsmom who is still carrying her golden Marni tote.



Good morning, Ludmilla!  

Really looking forward to seeing your “new to you” Lexy.   

As for me, I’ve decided against both bags on my watchlist.  

Neither is the shade of blue I’m actually interested in. The Dooney is too dark and the Cuir is too pale.  

So rather than settle for a bag I know isn’t right, I’ll just wait until I find one that is.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing your “new to you” Lexy.
> 
> As for me, I’ve decided against both bags on my watchlist.
> 
> Neither is the shade of blue I’m actually interested in. The Dooney is too dark and the Cuir is too pale.
> 
> So rather than settle for a bag I know isn’t right, I’ll just wait until I find one that is.


Good thinking Fim, the perfect shade will come up when you’re not looking.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Back at my school today, happy Monday!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Back at my school today, happy Monday!!



Happy Monday, Tomsmom! Hope you have a great day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Ludmilla!
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing your “new to you” Lexy.
> 
> As for me, I’ve decided against both bags on my watchlist.
> 
> Neither is the shade of blue I’m actually interested in. The Dooney is too dark and the Cuir is too pale.
> 
> So rather than settle for a bag I know isn’t right, I’ll just wait until I find one that is.


Wise decision, Fim! As we all own more than one bag, we need to wait for the perfect one. Because while waiting we have enough bags to carry. 
(I am soooo nervous about that Lexy!  )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Arrrrgh! 

A fairly recent Patricia Nash bag I‘d obsessed over has just been listed on eBay. Worse still, it’s easily within my budget. 

But....there’s a problem. 

Me. 

My taste in bags has taken a different direction these past few months. 

And so (in my opinion) has the latest bags from Patricia Nash. 

Trendy has replaced timeless and classic has given way to kitsch. 

But I’m still bummed. I was always so loyal to the brand that I hate feeling this way. 

But I’ll get over it. I still have the Patricia Nash bags I love and will continue to carry them with pride. 

So here’s to once was, and isn’t anymore...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Arrrrgh!
> 
> A fairly recent Patricia Nash bag I‘d obsessed over has just been listed on eBay. Worse still, it’s easily within my budget.
> 
> But....there’s a problem.
> 
> Me.
> 
> My taste in bags has taken a different direction these past few months.
> 
> And so (in my opinion) has the latest bags from Patricia Nash.
> 
> Trendy has replaced timeless and classic has given way to kitsch.
> 
> But I’m still bummed. I was always so loyal to the brand that I hate feeling this way.
> 
> But I’ll get over it. I still have the Patricia Nash bags I love and will continue to carry them with pride.
> 
> So here’s to once was, and isn’t anymore...


Tastes change, Fim.
I felt the same with Mulberry after a new designer took over. I hated the designs and the new leather.
Now, I get back to liking the designs, but I am still not keen on the new leather.
So, there will always be a soft spot in my heart for Mulberry, but I will pobably not purchase any of the new bags.
(Esp. as prices have rocketed out of my comfort zone.)
So, I do understand your feelings very well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Arrrrgh!
> 
> A fairly recent Patricia Nash bag I‘d obsessed over has just been listed on eBay. Worse still, it’s easily within my budget.
> 
> But....there’s a problem.
> 
> Me.
> 
> My taste in bags has taken a different direction these past few months.
> 
> And so (in my opinion) has the latest bags from Patricia Nash.
> 
> Trendy has replaced timeless and classic has given way to kitsch.
> 
> But I’m still bummed. I was always so loyal to the brand that I hate feeling this way.
> 
> But I’ll get over it. I still have the Patricia Nash bags I love and will continue to carry them with pride.
> 
> So here’s to once was, and isn’t anymore...


I feel your pain Fim. I was in Macy’s and was less than thrilled with the brand whereas in the past the bags were so unique.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m waiting to go to a students house so I can take the bus to school with him. He needs a nurse on the bus (medically fragile) and none were available via an agency so I volunteered to do it. I’ve been riding the bus with him the past 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday from Ms Theia and me!
> View attachment 4980404
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


I searched a few of your photos of your Theia’s this morning over coffee. Lovely bags. I have now found to search your bags here ladies less tempting than surfing the Vintage Coach thread or the Bay.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m waiting to go to a students house so I can take the bus to school with him. He needs a nurse on the bus (medically fragile) and none were available via an agency so I volunteered to do it. I’ve been riding the bus with him the past 2 weeks or so.



Of course you volunteered, Tomsmom.  

What a wonderful role model you are to all of us here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Tastes change, Fim.
> I felt the same with Mulberry after a new designer took over. I hated the designs and the new leather.
> Now, I get back to liking the designs, but I am still not keen on the new leather.
> So, there will always be a soft spot in my heart for Mulberry, but I will pobably not purchase any of the new bags.
> (Esp. as prices have rocketed out of my comfort zone.)
> So, I do understand your feelings very well.



I thought you would, Ludmilla.  

It’s the way of the world with so many brands these days. What they don’t realize is that their strategy of escalating prices and dubious innovation is an invitation for poor imitations.   



Tomsmom said:


> I feel your pain Fim. I was in Macy’s and was less than thrilled with the brand whereas in the past the bags were so unique.



My thoughts exactly, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> I searched a few of your photos of your Theia’s this morning over coffee. Lovely bags. I have now found to search your bags here ladies less tempting than surfing the Vintage Coach thread or the Bay.



Good plan, Lake Effect.  

But beware, I followed these same breadcrumbs to a whole new world of bags not on my radar.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Of course you volunteered, Tomsmom.
> 
> What a wonderful role model you are to all of us here.


Awww Fim you make me blush. Thank you !


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m waiting to go to a students house so I can take the bus to school with him. He needs a nurse on the bus (medically fragile) and none were available via an agency so I volunteered to do it. I’ve been riding the bus with him the past 2 weeks or so.


Your nursing experiences have been quite unique, not like mine were lol!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday from Ms Theia and me!
> View attachment 4980404


Yum!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> The contract was contingent upon their home purchase going forward. It didn't.
> This process is brutal!


I am sorry you did not get the house.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Your nursing experiences have been quite unique, not like mine were lol!


I did 3 years in hospital right out of nursing school, I loathed the hospital. So much in fact I questioned for years whether I should even be a nurse. It wasn’t until I became a school nurse for this population of students ( special ed/ medically fragile) did I really find my niche. I adore these kids.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I did 3 years in hospital right out of nursing school, I loathed the hospital. So much in fact I questioned for years whether I should even be a nurse. It wasn’t until I became a school nurse for this population of students ( special ed/ medically fragile) did I really find my niche. I adore these kids.


They are blessed to have you.  I had a rather strange nursing career. My first 7 years were in an NIH clinical research center. Then I went into the "new' field of Infection Control and spent the rest of my nursing years doing that until I went to law school.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> They are blessed to have you.  I had a rather strange nursing career. My first 7 years were in an NIH clinical research center. Then I went into the "new' field of Infection Control and spent the rest of my nursing years doing that until I went to law school.


Wow that is quite different than me. I’m sure you were wonderful.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Wow that is quite different than me. I’m sure you were wonderful.


As are you my dear.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good evening, fellow Islanders.  

Having become fixated on a particular bag, primarily because of its shade of blue, I’ve decided to embark on an experiment. 

Rather than spend more money than I care to at this time, I’ve found a much less expensive bag in that same shade of blue.  

If I find that it is a color that I will actually wear, then I will revisit the far more expensive bag.  

But if not, than I’m only out a few dollars.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I did 3 years in hospital right out of nursing school, I loathed the hospital. So much in fact I questioned for years whether I should even be a nurse. It wasn’t until I became a school nurse for this population of students ( special ed/ medically fragile) did I really find my niche. I adore these kids.


My sister was a school nurse for years in L.A. She got into it very soon after graduating nursing school. She didn't like hospital work either. She did a few years overseas for the military, then became a school nurse. Then years later, she moved into medical billing systems.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Good evening, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Having become fixated on a particular bag, primarily because of its shade of blue, I’ve decided to embark on an experiment.
> 
> Rather than spend more money than I care to at this time, I’ve found a much less expensive bag in that same shade of blue.
> 
> If I find that it is a color that I will actually wear, then I will revisit the far more expensive bag.
> 
> But if not, than I’m only out a few dollars.


I love blue! Are you going to show it?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

southernbelle43 said:


> I am sorry you did not get the house.


Thanks!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I love blue! Are you going to show it?



I will as soon as it arrives, whateve.  

Blue is a difficult color to gauge as so much depends on the light it’s photographed in. 

The very expensive bag I was thinking about photographed in different hues throughout different pics in its listing.  

Conversely, the twenty five dollar Tiganello leather bag I’ve just bought remained “true to its hue” in it’s pics.   

So I’ll have to see. If it’s as I expect, I’ll have a blue “bang around” bag I can put through its paces to see if blue is the color for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I will as soon as it arrives, whateve.
> 
> Blue is a difficult color to gauge as so much depends on the light it’s photographed in.
> 
> The very expensive bag I was thinking about photographed in different hues throughout different pics in its listing.
> 
> Conversely, the twenty five dollar Tiganello leather bag I’ve just bought remained “true to its hue” in it’s pics.
> 
> So I’ll have to see. If it’s as I expect, I’ll have a blue “bang around” bag I can put through its paces to see if blue is the color for me.


Can’t wait to see the blue !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

“Cheap and cheerful” appears to have won the day. 

Instead of lingering longingly over the very expensive bag on my watchlist, obsession has taken a backseat to relief. 
It’s not that there won’t be any expensive bags in my future. 

Because I have no doubt that one day one will catch my eye. 
And when it does there will be no hesitation. 

But the fact that I so agonized over possibly purchasing a four hundred dollar bag spoke volumes. 

Especially for a bag that would simply be an addition to my collection and not one I would use on a regular basis. 

Case in point: my most expensive bag to date is my red Florentine. 

I received it January 16th and have yet to change out of it. 
When I do it’ll either be my pink Cuir or blue Chloe. Or perhaps either of my Darels or Longchamp satchels. 

Not to mention my two Patricia Nash bucket bags or one of my very nice Brahmins.  

As for the bag I’ve just purchased, I can envision Miss Tig as a definite possibility on those rainy spring days when I prefer not to  be caught in a deluge with my more expensive bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good evening, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Having become fixated on a particular bag, primarily because of its shade of blue, I’ve decided to embark on an experiment.
> 
> Rather than spend more money than I care to at this time, I’ve found a much less expensive bag in that same shade of blue.
> 
> If I find that it is a color that I will actually wear, then I will revisit the far more expensive bag.
> 
> But if not, than I’m only out a few dollars.





I think you are perfectly right, Fim.
That’s what I did when I bought a cheap light blue bag.
I found out it that it was a colour I could wear all year round and that it went with everything.
I can’t wait to see your new acquisition


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> View attachment 4986420
> 
> I think you are perfectly right, Fim.
> That’s what I did when I bought a cheap light blue bag.
> I found out it that it was a colour I could wear all year round and that it went with everything.
> I can’t wait to see your new acquisition



What a lovely bag, Mariapia!  

Such a pretty blue and great style.   

I can think of no better footsteps to follow then yours.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a lovely bag, Mariapia!
> 
> Such a pretty blue and great style.
> 
> I can think of no better footsteps to follow then yours.


 
By the way.... that’s the bag I get the most compliments on...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> By the way.... that’s the bag I get the most compliments on...



Isn’t that the way of things, Mariapia? 

Most people judge a bag strictly by its merits. And your delightful blue bag merits every well deserved compliment.


----------



## Tomsmom

I was contemplating changing out of the gold Marni tote into a plain light brown leather tote.  I asked my daughters what they thought and Miss 22 answered, “well...do you want to be a fashionista vaccinator or a nurse who wears a plain tote?”  Of course I answered fashionista!  So the Marni tote is still being carried.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I was contemplating changing out of the gold Marni tote into a plain light brown leather tote.  I asked my daughters what they thought and Miss 22 answered, “well...do you want to be a fashionista vaccinator or a nurse who wears a plain tote?”  Of course I answered fashionista!  So the Marni tote is still being carried.



Good decision, Tomsmom.   

Wonder Woman has her gold bracelets and you have your Marni.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

With Valentine’s Day fast approaching, I’m reminded of my childhood.  

Yes, we exchanged Valentines and small candy hearts in grade school.  

And the school cafeteria always served pink frosted slices of cake for dessert.   

But my most abiding childhood memories are those at my father’s bar.  

A few drops of sloe gin in a glass of Seven-Up swirled with a red swizzle stick was my drink of choice.   

And I remember feeling so grown up and elegant perched on a barstool as I sipped my cocktail. 

It wasn’t until years later I discovered that instead of sloe gin my father had substituted cherry syrup.  

Which makes my memories all the sweeter.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With Valentine’s Day fast approaching, I’m reminded of my childhood.
> 
> Yes, we exchanged Valentines and small candy hearts in grade school.
> 
> And the school cafeteria always served pink frosted slices of cake for dessert.
> 
> But my most abiding childhood memories are those at my father’s bar.
> 
> A few drops of sloe gin in a glass of Seven-Up swirled with a red swizzle stick was my drink of choice.
> 
> And I remember feeling so grown up and elegant perched on a barstool as I sipped my cocktail.
> 
> It wasn’t until years later I discovered that instead of sloe gin my father had substituted cherry syrup.
> 
> Which makes my memories all the sweeter.


That’s sweet Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With Valentine’s Day fast approaching, I’m reminded of my childhood.
> 
> Yes, we exchanged Valentines and small candy hearts in grade school.
> 
> And the school cafeteria always served pink frosted slices of cake for dessert.
> 
> But my most abiding childhood memories are those at my father’s bar.
> 
> A few drops of sloe gin in a glass of Seven-Up swirled with a red swizzle stick was my drink of choice.
> 
> And I remember feeling so grown up and elegant perched on a barstool as I sipped my cocktail.
> 
> It wasn’t until years later I discovered that instead of sloe gin my father had substituted cherry syrup.
> 
> Which makes my memories all the sweeter.


What a wonderful memory, Fim


----------



## Beauty2c

Narnanz said:


> Does anyone know anything about Issey Mikake Bao Bao bags...I dont think theres anyone on here who authenticated them.


It is better to buy new from department stores.  The super fake ones come with original tag and all.  They do go on sale at the end of season.  I bought one from Bloomingdale with a deep discount.  I love the shape and how it carries.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Chinese New Year, fellow Islanders!  

Given the occasion, I was curious about my zodiac sign in Chinese iconography. 


Apparently, I’m a snake.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 4987907
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given the occasion, I was curious about my zodiac sign in Chinese iconography.
> 
> 
> Apparently, I’m a snake.
> 
> View attachment 4987925


Well you represent the year of the snake in the most beautiful way possible!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  I’m off from my school for Lunar New Year so I’m vaccinating . One of my fellow nurses and I went to high school together!  Such a small world.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 4987907
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Chinese New Year, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given the occasion, I was curious about my zodiac sign in Chinese iconography.
> 
> 
> Apparently, I’m a snake.
> 
> View attachment 4987925


I am a rat....


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> I searched a few of your photos of your Theia’s this morning over coffee. Lovely bags. I have now found to search your bags here ladies less tempting than surfing the Vintage Coach thread or the Bay.


Hehehe. Be careful. We give ideas on this thread. 


Tomsmom said:


> I did 3 years in hospital right out of nursing school, I loathed the hospital. So much in fact I questioned for years whether I should even be a nurse. It wasn’t until I became a school nurse for this population of students ( special ed/ medically fragile) did I really find my niche. I adore these kids.


One of my closest friends was a nurse, too. She hated working at the hospital and became a school teacher.


Mariapia said:


> I am a rat....


I am a rooster.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone!
Hope you are all well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Well you represent the year of the snake in the most beautiful way possible!



I just put a good face on it, Tomemom. 

Actua2021


Mariapia said:


> I am a rat....



And a very pretty one, I have no doubt.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Be careful. We give ideas on this thread.
> 
> One of my closest friends was a nurse, too. She hated working at the hospital and became a school teacher.
> 
> I am a rooster.


Lucky girl  
I hate rats...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Be careful. We give ideas on this thread.
> 
> One of my closest friends was a nurse, too. She hated working at the hospital and became a school teacher.
> 
> I am a rooster.



And a very nice one at that, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I just put a good face on it, Tomemom.
> 
> Actua2021
> 
> 
> And a very pretty one, I have no doubt.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987999


Isn’t it a mouse, Fim?
A mouse is okay ... but a rat is scary...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> And a very nice one at that, Ludmilla!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988004


Wow! how come I am not a rooster too?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Hope you are all well.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 

Did you ever get to see your Lexy? Is she a keeper?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Isn’t it a mouse, Fim?
> A mouse is okay ... but a rat is scary...



I might be able to help you, Mariapia. 
We should substitute bags for zodiac signs.  

Here’s a few suggestions:


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I might be able to help you, Mariapia.
> We should substitute bags for zodiac signs.
> 
> Here’s a few suggestions:
> 
> View attachment 4988061
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988066


Wonderful idea, Fim!
I love my blue Libra bags


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful idea, Fim!
> I love my blue Libra bags



As a Gemini, my favorite has to be the yellow bag. 

Though the green tote is a close second.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm a sheep!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm a sheep!



No surprise your bags are Hermès and Chanel!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> No surprise your bags are Hermès and Chanel!


 wait I don't think I get thejoke .
I do have a couple Chanel flaps and have had quite many but I actually have never owned H bags!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> I might be able to help you, Mariapia.
> We should substitute bags for zodiac signs.
> 
> Here’s a few suggestions:
> 
> View attachment 4988061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988066


Hey you nailed me as a scorpio!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> wait I don't think I get thejoke .
> I do have a couple Chanel flaps and have had quite many but I actually have never owned H bags!



Sorry for the confusion, SouthernPurseGal. 

It was definitely meant as a compliment. 

When you said you were a “sheep” I assumed your zodiac sign is Cancer.

And as a Cancer, in our bag zodiac, that corresponds to Hermes and/or Chanel.

Which made perfect sense to me given your sophisticated taste in bags.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh I get it! I was all backwards because I'm a virgo but the Chinese zodiac has me as a sheep. I don't own a Prada though!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Hey you nailed me as a scorpio!



It’s surprising how apt some of the choices are, Southernbelle. Glad you like them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Oh I get it! I was all backwards because I'm a virgo but the Chinese zodiac has me as a sheep. I don't own a Prada though!



You never know, SouthernPurseGal. Who knows how the stars will align?


----------



## Fimpagebag

In keeping with bags corresponding to our zodiac signs, a more generic list: 

Taurus: Leather Shopper. 
Gemini: Designer Hobo.
Cancer: Trusty Carryall.
Leo: Bracelet Bag
Virgo: Tie Tote.
Libra: Transitional Crossbody.
Scorpio: Top Handle.
Sagittarius: Mini Backpack.
Capricorn: Tassel Tote
Aquarius: Bucket Bag.
Pisces: Straw Bag
Aries: Camera Bag


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> In keeping with bags corresponding to our zodiac signs, a more generic list:
> 
> Taurus: Leather Shopper.
> Gemini: Designer Hobo.
> Cancer: Trusty Carryall.
> Leo: Bracelet Bag
> Virgo: Tie Tote.
> Libra: Transitional Crossbody.
> Scorpio: Top Handle.
> Sagittarius: Mini Backpack.
> Capricorn: Tassel Tote
> Aquarius: Bucket Bag.
> Pisces: Straw Bag
> Aries: Camera Bag


Me again, lol.


----------



## whateve

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm a sheep!


Me too! It matches my personality a lot more than my zodiac sign.


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Me again, lol.



I know the feeling, Southernbelle. 

What’s worse, the offer of a preowned Longchamp Misty Blue Le Pliage Cuir well within my price range appeared in my email today.   

Worn with its shoulder strap it comes eerie close to my “sign.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Me too! It matches my personality a lot more than my zodiac sign.



After reading this, I couldn’t agree more, whateve.  

“In the Chinese zodiac, a person born in the year of the sheep is creative and has great artistic talent. Easy-going, with both good manners and charm, they are also sensitive and compassionate, want to make everyone happy and will avoid confrontation, prefering peace and quiet.”


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> I know the feeling, Southernbelle.
> 
> What’s worse, the offer of a preowned Longchamp Misty Blue Le Pliage Cuir well within my price range appeared in my email today.
> 
> Worn with its shoulder strap it comes eerie close to my “sign.”


It is useless to resist!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> It is useless to resist!



So true, Southernbelle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lucky girl
> I hate rats...


I agree - rats are not so nice. 


Fimpagebag said:


> And a very nice one at that, Ludmilla!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988004


This is one beautiful rooster!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Did you ever get to see your Lexy? Is she a keeper?


I return to the country today and will open the Lexy box.  
Naturally I will keep you posted!


Fimpagebag said:


> I might be able to help you, Mariapia.
> We should substitute bags for zodiac signs.
> 
> Here’s a few suggestions:
> 
> View attachment 4988061
> 
> 
> View attachment 4988066


I (cancer) am either a Chanel Flap or a Birkin?!   I want to be Marcie!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> In keeping with bags corresponding to our zodiac signs, a more generic list:
> 
> Taurus: Leather Shopper.
> Gemini: Designer Hobo.
> Cancer: Trusty Carryall.
> Leo: Bracelet Bag
> Virgo: Tie Tote.
> Libra: Transitional Crossbody.
> Scorpio: Top Handle.
> Sagittarius: Mini Backpack.
> Capricorn: Tassel Tote
> Aquarius: Bucket Bag.
> Pisces: Straw Bag
> Aries: Camera Bag


Trusty carry all is definitely more like me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I know the feeling, Southernbelle.
> 
> What’s worse, the offer of a preowned Longchamp Misty Blue Le Pliage Cuir well within my price range appeared in my email today.
> 
> Worn with its shoulder strap it comes eerie close to my “sign.”


What are you going to do, Fim?! 

Regarding zodiac signs I am totally a cancer through and through. My ascendant is lion and yes I blame my choleric strikes to this.
If I remember correctly the rooster is quite fitting, also.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lexy is here!!  


And she is definitely in very good shape.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lexy is here!!
> View attachment 4988822
> 
> And she is definitely in very good shape.




OMG! She’s absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla! 

The color is absolutely to die for. 
Everything about her is why a bag can rightfully become a quest. 

Her sumptuous leather and inherent luxury create an aura more than an impression.

The “feng shui” of bags, your Lexy embodies the “harmonious whole.”

Every detail is well thought out, a serene balance of design and understated elegance.

Perhaps Shakespeare said it best when he wrote “journeys end in lovers’ meeting.”

I can think of nothing more appropriate for you and your Lexy.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Lexy is here!!
> View attachment 4988822
> 
> And she is definitely in very good shape.


Lovely color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders. 
Miss Tig has arrived. 

And with her arrival, I’ve added a new category to my bag lexicon.  

D.A.B. (a.k.a. “Dodged A Bullet”) 

It’s not that I don’t love Miss Tig’s delightful shade of blue. 

It is very pretty, and will be perfect for spring and summer. 

And, given what I paid for her, I have no qualms with her being an occasional bag. 
However, had I bought the $400 bag in that same color, I would’ve regretted it. 

Especially as I would’ve missed out on the opportunity to buy a mist blue Cuir for half the price. 

So here’s to Miss Tig, who saved me from myself, and has forever earned her place in my affections.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lexy is here!!
> View attachment 4988822
> 
> And she is definitely in very good shape.


O.M.G.  That color is to die for!  I love love the bag!  Great choice!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> Miss Tig has arrived.
> 
> And with her arrival, I’ve added a new category to my bag lexicon.
> 
> D.A.B. (a.k.a. “Dodged A Bullet”)
> 
> It’s not that I don’t love Miss Tig’s delightful shade of blue.
> 
> It is very pretty, and will be perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> And, given what I paid for her, I have no qualms with her being an occasional bag.
> However, had I bought the $400 bag in that same color, I would’ve regretted it.
> 
> Especially as I would’ve missed out on the opportunity to buy a mist blue Cuir for half the price.
> 
> So here’s to Miss Tig, who saved me from myself, and has forever earned her place in my affections.
> 
> View attachment 4989173


Gorgeous blue!!


----------



## pursekitten

Ludmilla said:


> Lexy is here!!
> View attachment 4988822
> 
> And she is definitely in very good shape.



This color and hardware combo is stunning—congratulations! 




Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> Miss Tig has arrived.
> 
> And with her arrival, I’ve added a new category to my bag lexicon.
> 
> D.A.B. (a.k.a. “Dodged A Bullet”)
> 
> It’s not that I don’t love Miss Tig’s delightful shade of blue.
> 
> It is very pretty, and will be perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> And, given what I paid for her, I have no qualms with her being an occasional bag.
> However, had I bought the $400 bag in that same color, I would’ve regretted it.
> 
> Especially as I would’ve missed out on the opportunity to buy a mist blue Cuir for half the price.
> 
> So here’s to Miss Tig, who saved me from myself, and has forever earned her place in my affections.
> 
> View attachment 4989173



She's a beauty! The leather looks so supple. Congratulations!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous blue!!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

She is a little sweetie. She came with a shoulder strap, but I’m not a fan. 

It distorts the shape of the bag so Miss Tig is better off without it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

pursekitten said:


> ....She's a beauty! The leather looks so supple. Congratulations!



You’re very kind, pursekitten. 

Lesser contemporary brands can be problematic, but I couldn’t resist Miss Tig’s delightfully smooshy leather.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Lexy is here!!
> View attachment 4988822
> 
> And she is definitely in very good shape.



Absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla
And irresistible 



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> Miss Tig has arrived.
> 
> And with her arrival, I’ve added a new category to my bag lexicon.
> 
> D.A.B. (a.k.a. “Dodged A Bullet”)
> 
> It’s not that I don’t love Miss Tig’s delightful shade of blue.
> 
> It is very pretty, and will be perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> And, given what I paid for her, I have no qualms with her being an occasional bag.
> However, had I bought the $400 bag in that same color, I would’ve regretted it.
> 
> Especially as I would’ve missed out on the opportunity to buy a mist blue Cuir for half the price.
> 
> So here’s to Miss Tig, who saved me from myself, and has forever earned her place in my affections.
> 
> View attachment 4989173



That blue is exactly the blue I prefer, Fim.
Don’t wait for Spring or Summer( I took out my blue bag yesterday), wear it as soon as you can, your new bag is so lovely.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Lexy is here!!
> View attachment 4988822
> 
> And she is definitely in very good shape.


This is absolutely gorgeous! I don't know if I've ever seen one with a woven handle. Maybe I haven't been paying attention.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> Miss Tig has arrived.
> 
> And with her arrival, I’ve added a new category to my bag lexicon.
> 
> D.A.B. (a.k.a. “Dodged A Bullet”)
> 
> It’s not that I don’t love Miss Tig’s delightful shade of blue.
> 
> It is very pretty, and will be perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> And, given what I paid for her, I have no qualms with her being an occasional bag.
> However, had I bought the $400 bag in that same color, I would’ve regretted it.
> 
> Especially as I would’ve missed out on the opportunity to buy a mist blue Cuir for half the price.
> 
> So here’s to Miss Tig, who saved me from myself, and has forever earned her place in my affections.
> 
> View attachment 4989173


What a beautiful blue! I find Tignanello to be underrated. They are very nice for the price.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> OMG! She’s absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla!
> 
> The color is absolutely to die for.
> Everything about her is why a bag can rightfully become a quest.
> 
> Her sumptuous leather and inherent luxury create an aura more than an impression.
> 
> The “feng shui” of bags, your Lexy embodies the “harmonious whole.”
> 
> Every detail is well thought out, a serene balance of design and understated elegance.
> 
> Perhaps Shakespeare said it best when he wrote “journeys end in lovers’ meeting.”
> 
> I can think of nothing more appropriate for you and your Lexy.


Thank you so much, Fim.
You wrote that beautifully up. 
It was kind of a journey with that bag. We might say I have found my unicorn.   Or maybe it has found me.


southernbelle43 said:


> Lovely color!


Thank you! I have been on a burgundy trip lately. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> Miss Tig has arrived.
> 
> And with her arrival, I’ve added a new category to my bag lexicon.
> 
> D.A.B. (a.k.a. “Dodged A Bullet”)
> 
> It’s not that I don’t love Miss Tig’s delightful shade of blue.
> 
> It is very pretty, and will be perfect for spring and summer.
> 
> And, given what I paid for her, I have no qualms with her being an occasional bag.
> However, had I bought the $400 bag in that same color, I would’ve regretted it.
> 
> Especially as I would’ve missed out on the opportunity to buy a mist blue Cuir for half the price.
> 
> So here’s to Miss Tig, who saved me from myself, and has forever earned her place in my affections.
> 
> View attachment 4989173


That bag is very pretty! I love the shape. And this cloud coloured blue! 
(Hehe. And congrats on your new Cuir. )


Tomsmom said:


> O.M.G.  That color is to die for!  I love love the bag!  Great choice!!


Thank you. The bag has chosen me. I still cannot believe the price.


pursekitten said:


> This color and hardware combo is stunning—congratulations!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's a beauty! The leather looks so supple. Congratulations!


Thank you!


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> She is a little sweetie. She came with a shoulder strap, but I’m not a fan.
> 
> It distorts the shape of the bag so Miss Tig is better off without it.


Would you be so kind to add that strap? I cannot imagine how that bag looks with a strap? 



Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla
> And irresistible
> 
> 
> 
> That blue is exactly the blue I prefer, Fim.
> Don’t wait for Spring or Summer( I took out my blue bag yesterday), wear it as soon as you can, your new bag is so lovely.


Thank you, Mariapia. 



whateve said:


> This is absolutely gorgeous! I don't know if I've ever seen one with a woven handle. Maybe I haven't been paying attention.
> 
> What a beautiful blue! I find Tignanello to be underrated. They are very nice for the price.


Thank you! All Lexys have that top handle. There is a new version - it has a woven top handle, too. But it looks very differently.


----------



## Tomsmom

I went thrifting today and had to share since you all know my love of all things shiny:  Rose gold platform shoes!!  They’re no name and brand new


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I went thrifting today and had to share since you all know my love of all things shiny:  Rose gold platform shoes!!  They’re no name and brand new
> View attachment 4989395


Beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

To quote Ludmilla: “Would you be so kind to add that strap? I cannot imagine how that bag looks with a strap”

Your wish is my command, Ludmilla.  

The shoulder strap attaches to the inside of the bag, not a design of which I’m fond. 

As you can see, it skews the bag out of kilter and gets in the way when I open the bag.  




So you see why I think “handheld” shows Miss Tig to her best advantage.


----------



## Fimpagebag

To quote Mariapia: 

“That blue is exactly the blue I prefer, Fim.
Don’t wait for Spring or Summer( I took out my blue bag yesterday), wear it as soon as you can...”

As always, I rely on your advice, Mariapia.  

I have changed out of my red Florentine and will take Miss Tig out as you advised.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> I went thrifting today and had to share since you all know my love of all things shiny:  Rose gold platform shoes!!  They’re no name and brand new
> View attachment 4989395


Well how cool are those!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful!



What a fun find, Tomsmom! 

Rock on!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

What eye candy you guys have!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We made an offer! Fingers crossed I finally get the backyard/poolside scene of my dreams!


----------



## Narnanz

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989790
> View attachment 4989791
> 
> 
> We made an offer! Fingers crossed I finally get the backyard/poolside scene of my dreams!


Finger , toes and eyes crossed for you.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Narnanz said:


> Finger , toes and eyes crossed for you.


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Well it was short lived...New Zis going back into lockdown...at the moment 3 days of Level 3 in Auckland and the rest of the Country goes to level 2.
So back to taking names and apppointments and back to wearing masks. Luckily we have plenty of hand sanitizer but we ran out of disinfectant wipes on Friday.  Hopefully we can get some before everyone goes overboard in stocking up


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> To quote Mariapia:
> 
> “That blue is exactly the blue I prefer, Fim.
> Don’t wait for Spring or Summer( I took out my blue bag yesterday), wear it as soon as you can...”
> 
> As always, I rely on your advice, Mariapia.
> 
> I have changed out of my red Florentine and will take Miss Tig out as you advised.



 Wonderful, Fim!



SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989790
> View attachment 4989791
> 
> 
> We made an offer! Fingers crossed I finally get the backyard/poolside scene of my dreams!



Great place, SouthernPurseGal!
 We are all keeping our toes and fingers crossed for you


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Well it was short lived...New Zis going back into lockdown...at the moment 3 days of Level 3 in Auckland and the rest of the Country goes to level 2.
> So back to taking names and apppointments and back to wearing masks. Luckily we have plenty of hand sanitizer but we ran out of disinfectant wipes on Friday.  Hopefully we can get some before everyone goes overboard in stocking up


We are all in the same boat, Narnanz


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Narnanz said:


> Well it was short lived...New Zis going back into lockdown...at the moment 3 days of Level 3 in Auckland and the rest of the Country goes to level 2.
> So back to taking names and apppointments and back to wearing masks. Luckily we have plenty of hand sanitizer but we ran out of disinfectant wipes on Friday.  Hopefully we can get some before everyone goes overboard in stocking up


So sorry to hear!


Mariapia said:


> Great place, SouthernPurseGal!
> We are all keeping our toes and fingers crossed for you



Thank you!! I haven't even been there, my husband took videos. But I LOVE the neighborhood that we have visited before because it's the same one as the last time we made an offer on a house. And this market is so hard. I just want out!



Mariapia said:


> We are all in the same boat, Narnanz


Exactly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Well it was short lived...New Zis going back into lockdown...at the moment 3 days of Level 3 in Auckland and the rest of the Country goes to level 2.
> So back to taking names and apppointments and back to wearing masks. Luckily we have plenty of hand sanitizer but we ran out of disinfectant wipes on Friday.  Hopefully we can get some before everyone goes overboard in stocking up



It’s all too frustrating for words, Narnanz.  

With this pandemic every time it seems hope is on the horizon, storm clouds gather.

As for your potential disinfectant wipe shortage, I can only offer some practical advice.

Add 4 teaspoons of bleach to one quart of water and pour into a spray bottle.

Spray onto sections of paper towel only enough to dampen rather than saturate.

For less immediate use, take each section of paper towel and seal it in a plastic “zip-loc” bag to retain its moisture.

We’d often used this method of disinfecting surfaces in the rural hospital lab where I worked many years ago.

Later we instituted this same protocol at the college where I most recently worked, disinfecting the lab benches.

A prosaic solution to be sure. But one that is highly effective against viruses and bacteria.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim!



I thought you would be pleased, Mariapia.  

Taking your advice to heart, last night I put on my heaviest winter coat to see how Miss Tig would fare.  

Thus bundled up, it became clear that I would have to revisit her shoulder strap option for winter wear. 

So (with the shoulder strap attached) I realigned the bag with wooden clothespins and left her that way overnight.  

While the results may not be perfect, I think Miss Tig and I can live with the results.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I went thrifting today and had to share since you all know my love of all things shiny:  Rose gold platform shoes!!  They’re no name and brand new
> View attachment 4989395


Those are very cool! Happy bling! 


Fimpagebag said:


> To quote Ludmilla: “Would you be so kind to add that strap? I cannot imagine how that bag looks with a strap”
> 
> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla.
> 
> The shoulder strap attaches to the inside of the bag, not a design of which I’m fond.
> 
> As you can see, it skews the bag out of kilter and gets in the way when I open the bag.
> 
> View attachment 4989515
> 
> 
> So you see why I think “handheld” shows Miss Tig to her best advantage.
> 
> View attachment 4989526


Thanks Fim.
This does look awkward for sure. But, yet it seems practical regarding winter coats. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989790
> View attachment 4989791
> 
> 
> We made an offer! Fingers crossed I finally get the backyard/poolside scene of my dreams!


Keeping all fingers crossed!


Narnanz said:


> Well it was short lived...New Zis going back into lockdown...at the moment 3 days of Level 3 in Auckland and the rest of the Country goes to level 2.
> So back to taking names and apppointments and back to wearing masks. Luckily we have plenty of hand sanitizer but we ran out of disinfectant wipes on Friday.  Hopefully we can get some before everyone goes overboard in stocking up


I am sorry!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989790
> View attachment 4989791
> 
> 
> We made an offer! Fingers crossed I finally get the backyard/poolside scene of my dreams!


Fingers crossed!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you would be pleased, Mariapia.
> 
> Taking your advice to heart, last night I put on my heaviest winter coat to see how Miss Tig would fare.
> 
> Thus bundled up, it became clear that I would have to revisit her shoulder strap option for winter wear.
> 
> So (with the shoulder strap attached) I realigned the bag with wooden clothespins and left her that way overnight.
> 
> While the results may not be perfect, I think Miss Tig and I can live with the results.
> 
> View attachment 4990210



I know you aren’t used to handheld bags, Fim but I am sure Miss Tig would love to be worn that way too


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I know you aren’t used to handheld bags, Fim but I am sure Miss Tig would love to be worn that way too



I plan to once winter coats are no longer de rigueur, Mariapia.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I plan to once winter coats are no longer de rigueur, Mariapia.


Yes, Fim!
And your back and shoulder(s) will be grateful to you, believe me..


----------



## Narnanz

Its all good guys...Im glad we have a Government who is very proactive and went straight in and shut things down quickly.  Its just that we have all been used to this new normal and all worked so hard to get to that point.
@Fimpagebag ...thats what we did before we were able to get the wipes...its just more convenient for the Hairdressers to use the wipes between haircuts in Level 2. I dont start work until Tuesday but am going in today if I can and see whats the haps.  Your suggestion is probably better than any wipes as it probably has less chemical in the mix than the wipes...hmmm...would be interesting to find out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Its all good guys...Im glad we have a Government who is very proactive and went straight in and shut things down quickly.  Its just that we have all been used to this new normal and all worked so hard to get to that point.
> @Fimpagebag ...thats what we did before we were able to get the wipes...its just more convenient for the Hairdressers to use the wipes between haircuts in Level 2. I dont start work until Tuesday but am going in today if I can and see whats the haps.  Your suggestion is probably better than any wipes as it probably has less chemical in the mix than the wipes...hmmm...would be interesting to find out.



I have to commend you on your sane rational approach to the shutdown, Narnanz. 
We have our share of COVID deniers in our County. There simply is no point trying to convince them otherwise. 

No surprise that these are the same idiots who go out during a blizzard and end up burying their vehicle in a snowdrift.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Fim!
> And your back and shoulder(s) will be grateful to you, believe me..



Good advice, Mariapia.   

With my wonky shoulder, I go handheld whenever possible.  

In point of fact, I think it displays many of my bags to their best advantage.

My pink Cuir immediately springs to mind.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good advice, Mariapia.
> 
> With my wonky shoulder, I go handheld whenever possible.
> 
> In point of fact, I think it displays many of my bags to their best advantage.
> 
> My pink Cuir immediately springs to mind.
> 
> View attachment 4990502


Absolutely!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Valentine’s Day, fellow Islanders!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal




----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Three days off from work. Yay!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Three days off from work. Yay!



Hooray! 

Good for you, Ludmilla! You deserve some time off for yourself. 

We’re expecting heavy snow and blizzard conditions later today. 
So it’s a perfect day to just sit back and chill.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm going to hear today about the offer on the house! Everyone cross your fingers for us


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Good for you, Ludmilla! You deserve some time off for yourself.
> 
> We’re expecting heavy snow and blizzard conditions later today.
> So it’s a perfect day to just sit back and chill.


We had some tough cold days the past week (-20C), but it is getting warmer again.
Stay safe!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to hear today about the offer on the house! Everyone cross your fingers for us


Yes, yes! Thinking of you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, Islanders!  



SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to hear today about the offer on the house! Everyone cross your fingers for us



Best of luck, SouthernPurseGal!


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to hear today about the offer on the house! Everyone cross your fingers for us


We are all crossing our fingers for you!


----------



## southernbelle43

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4989790
> View attachment 4989791
> 
> 
> We made an offer! Fingers crossed I finally get the backyard/poolside scene of my dreams!


Wow, you are really finding beautiful properties!  I Hope you get it. Can you TPF friends visit, lol. We can share our favorite bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We had some tough cold days the past week (-20C), but it is getting warmer again.
> Stay safe!



I intend to, Ludmilla. In fact it’s a perfect day for me to indulge in one of my favorite pastimes. 

*Purse Wars.  *

The rules are very simple. I select two bags from my collection and decide which one ”wins” the bout. 

Today’s contenders:  

Dooney Spicy Satchel     vs   Longchamp Leather Satchel




Both are worthy contenders. Both have their good points. 

But which one am I more likely to wear? 

I would have to say the Longchamp. 

Its supple leather and slimmer silhouette make it far more comfortable to carry than the Dooney. 

Then there’s the intangibles.

The Dooney makes me feel like an old lady while the Longchamp gives me a  different vibe entirely. 

And so ends today’s Purse Wars.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi Islanders. Need to do some catch up here. I have been busy pulling out bags, looking at them, counting up my vintage Coach hobby (ended up being twice my low estimate ), stuffing, storing, conditioning . . . I re-started refurbishing a bag the was in rough shape.
Couldn't resist this bag today, Coach circa 1995 . . .


eta, it is a beautiful deep scarlet red; I was experimenting with the lighting! Too low I see.


There we go.


----------



## Lake Effect

Hi hi hi. I believe I am an ox! Said while putting my hands on my hips, with a head nod and a little shoulder attitude (it does call for that, doesn’t it??  ) I am a Capricorn, with lots of earth signs in my chart. Hard working and very practical, going for the classics over fads. I’m pretty sure that is working definition of vintage Coach leather!!
@Ludmilla congrats on the Lexi!
@Fimpagebag I agree with whatever, Tigs are underrated ; now regarding the purse wars, will you be downsizing? Regardless, you have given me a good idea of “pitting”similar bags together to decide how much I really want to keep one.


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Islanders. Need to do some catch up here. I have been busy pulling out bags, looking at them, counting up my vintage Coach hobby (ended up being twice my low estimate ), stuffing, storing, conditioning . . . I re-started refurbishing a bag the was in rough shape.
> Couldn't resist this bag today, Coach circa 1995 . . .
> View attachment 4991812
> 
> eta, it is a beautiful deep scarlet red; I was experimenting with the lighting! Too low I see.



What a beauty, Lake Effect!  

Your latest find is everything emblematic of Coach at its best. Timeless design paired with exceptional quality, your bag is a perfect example of why Coach as a brand continues to endure.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Hi hi hi. I believe I am an ox! Said while putting my hands on my hips, with a head nod and a little shoulder attitude (it does call for that, doesn’t it??  ) I am a Capricorn, with lots of earth signs in my chart. Hard working and very practical, going for the classics over fads. I’m pretty sure that is working definition of vintage Coach leather!!
> @Ludmilla congrats on the Lexi!
> @Fimpagebag I agree with whatever, Tigs are underrated ; now regarding the purse wars, will you be downsizing? Regardless, you have given me a good idea of “pitting”similar bags together to decide how much I really want to keep one.



You nail it as a Capricorn, Lake Effect! 

And in answer to your question, no I haven’t consciously decided to downsize. 

I’m just at a point that any bag I carry has to make me feel comfortable, capable, and more than just a little crazy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.



That so sucks. Sorry, SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Hi Islanders. Need to do some catch up here. I have been busy pulling out bags, looking at them, counting up my vintage Coach hobby (ended up being twice my low estimate ), stuffing, storing, conditioning . . . I re-started refurbishing a bag the was in rough shape.
> Couldn't resist this bag today, Coach circa 1995 . . .
> View attachment 4991812
> 
> eta, it is a beautiful deep scarlet red; I was experimenting with the lighting! Too low I see.
> View attachment 4991840
> 
> There we go.



OMG! What a gorgeous gorgeous red, Lake Effect! I swoon...


----------



## Lake Effect

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


So sorry. Hope it makes the one you do get even sweeter.


----------



## Narnanz

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


Wishing I could send you some comisitory chocolate...so have to do virtual instead.
A better property will come soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


I’m sorry .


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks guys! I hope so. I'm actually pretty sure there will be.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

The predicted blizzard arrived with a vengeance overnight. 

Something tells me going out to the mailbox is definitely going to be a challenge today.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The predicted blizzard arrived with a vengeance overnight.
> 
> Something tells me going out to the mailbox is definitely going to be a challenge today.....
> 
> View attachment 4992369


Ughhh oh my goodness!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh oh my goodness!!



Well, that’s winter in WNY, Tomsmom.  

Overall we’ve been very lucky this winter. So I really can’t complain. 

After all, I have my own way of dealing with the “winter blues”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Well, that’s winter in WNY, Tomsmom.
> 
> Overall we’ve been very lucky this winter. So I really can’t complain.
> 
> After all, I have my own way of dealing with the “winter blues”
> 
> View attachment 4992420
> View attachment 4992425
> View attachment 4992427


I like our coping mechanism .  I have relatives in Syracuse that get hammered with snow due to the lake effect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I intend to, Ludmilla. In fact it’s a perfect day for me to indulge in one of my favorite pastimes.
> 
> *Purse Wars.  *
> 
> The rules are very simple. I select two bags from my collection and decide which one ”wins” the bout.
> 
> Today’s contenders:
> 
> Dooney Spicy Satchel     vs   Longchamp Leather Satchel
> View attachment 4991432
> View attachment 4991437
> 
> 
> Both are worthy contenders. Both have their good points.
> 
> But which one am I more likely to wear?
> 
> I would have to say the Longchamp.
> 
> Its supple leather and slimmer silhouette make it far more comfortable to carry than the Dooney.
> 
> Then there’s the intangibles.
> 
> The Dooney makes me feel like an old lady while the Longchamp gives me a  different vibe entirely.
> 
> And so ends today’s Purse Wars.


I like how you think things through! For me it is more grab and go


Lake Effect said:


> Hi Islanders. Need to do some catch up here. I have been busy pulling out bags, looking at them, counting up my vintage Coach hobby (ended up being twice my low estimate ), stuffing, storing, conditioning . . . I re-started refurbishing a bag the was in rough shape.
> Couldn't resist this bag today, Coach circa 1995 . . .
> View attachment 4991812
> 
> eta, it is a beautiful deep scarlet red; I was experimenting with the lighting! Too low I see.
> View attachment 4991840
> 
> There we go.


That is a very pretty bag!
I like the shade of red. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> We didn't get the house. Back to square one. Strike 4.


Oh no, I am sorry. 


Narnanz said:


> Wishing I could send you some comisitory chocolate...so have to do virtual instead.
> A better property will come soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4991989


As I am pretty hungry at the moment I would love a slice of that. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The predicted blizzard arrived with a vengeance overnight.
> 
> Something tells me going out to the mailbox is definitely going to be a challenge today.....
> 
> View attachment 4992369


Here, our winter has turned into spring again. I hope you do not get more snow. I remember when you had to drive to work during this season and I am glad that you do not need to do this anymore!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Over this past weekend Patricia Nash was on HSN with her latest bags. 

To say I was underwhelmed is an understatement. 

However, it did give me an idea. 

After the show I went to my closet for a PN bag that I bought years ago.

Everything about it is why I fell in love with the brand in the first place. 

My Ferrara Midnignt Summer Rose Satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Over this past weekend Patricia Nash was on HSN with her latest bags.
> 
> To say I was underwhelmed is an understatement.
> 
> However, it did give me an idea.
> 
> After the show I went to my closet for a PN bag that I bought years ago.
> 
> Everything about it is why I fell in love with the brand in the first place.
> 
> My Ferrara Midnignt Summer Rose Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4992579


Love the roses!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like how you think things through! For me it is more grab and go....
> 
> Your method makes more sense for your busy life, Ludmilla.
> 
> I have the time because I have no place to go.
> 
> Here, our winter has turned into spring again. I hope you do not get more snow. I remember when you had to drive to work during this season and I am glad that you do not need to do this anymore!



I’m glad too, Ludmilla! 

I’ve spent the morning making a pot of chili and baking cookies. So much nicer than battling snowy roads going to work.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the roses!



Glad you like them, Tomsmom.  

I still remember the day I bought the bag. I was in TJ Max and immediately swooped it up. As I was checking myself out in the mirror another customer told me that if I didn’t buy the bag, she would.  

We had a lovely chat about Patricia Nash, a brand that was just coming onto the scene.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> I intend to, Ludmilla. In fact it’s a perfect day for me to indulge in one of my favorite pastimes.
> 
> *Purse Wars.  *
> 
> The rules are very simple. I select two bags from my collection and decide which one ”wins” the bout.
> 
> Today’s contenders:
> 
> Dooney Spicy Satchel     vs   Longchamp Leather Satchel
> View attachment 4991432
> View attachment 4991437
> 
> 
> Both are worthy contenders. Both have their good points.
> 
> But which one am I more likely to wear?
> 
> I would have to say the Longchamp.
> 
> Its supple leather and slimmer silhouette make it far more comfortable to carry than the Dooney.
> 
> Then there’s the intangibles.
> 
> The Dooney makes me feel like an old lady while the Longchamp gives me a  different vibe entirely.
> 
> And so ends today’s Purse Wars.


So my question would have to be. Would you sell the one that you do not reach for?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Is anyone else totally bored by this winter?


Wanna do a book club? I just started Malcolm Gladwell's new book and I'm loving it. I'm planning to read Becoming, by the 2008-2016 FLOTUS....BUT  if anyone wanted to jump in with me I am open to most any book!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> So my question would have to be. Would you sell the one that you do not reach for?



That’s a good question, Southernbelle. 

On a purely practical basis, any bag that never leaves my closet is only taking up space.

But rather than sell them, I most likely would consider donating them to various charities.

Most of them have an online presence these days and might be able to get more money for my bags than they might otherwise.

And in all honesty, these organizations can use the funds.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....

It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.


----------



## Narnanz

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Squeeee! We are binding! My future soaking tub.
> View attachment 4993315


The Chocolate Cake worked a treat!!!!...
So happy for you..


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

When does chocolate ever let a girl down?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Over this past weekend Patricia Nash was on HSN with her latest bags.
> 
> To say I was underwhelmed is an understatement.
> 
> However, it did give me an idea.
> 
> After the show I went to my closet for a PN bag that I bought years ago.
> 
> Everything about it is why I fell in love with the brand in the first place.
> 
> My Ferrara Midnignt Summer Rose Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4992579


That‘s a lovely bag and I also like the story behind it. 
Do you want to donate your Dooney? I thought you like it for bad weather days?


Fimpagebag said:


> I’m glad too, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’ve spent the morning making a pot of chili and baking cookies. So much nicer than battling snowy roads going to work.


Chilli is wayyyyy better. Now I am hungry!


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4993278
> 
> View attachment 4993275
> 
> Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....
> 
> It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
> My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
> I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!


This looks lovely and I am very happy that you got it in the end.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Do you want to donate your Dooney? I thought you like it for bad weather days?



That’s what I’ve always told myself, Ludmilla. 

But that’s just an excuse for why I still have her. 

In truth, her base is so broad that it‘s like wearing a car bumper rather than carrying a bag. 

Yet, with all that being said, I know how this is going to go.  

In the past I have actually gone so far as to have “Spicy” in the backseat of my vehicle ready to take her into the donation center.

But then I look over my shoulder at her sitting there and know it’s no good.

Up she comes to the front seat and we drive like a bat out of hell back home with her riding shotgun.

So much for charitable impulse.

When it comes to Spicy, guilt will always triumph over common sense.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thanks guys! I hope so. I'm actually pretty sure there will be.


It seems that your dream has come true, SouthernPurseGal
Congratulations on your beautiful new home.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 4993278
> 
> View attachment 4993275
> 
> Omigoodness we made a verbal agreement to go binding! Submitted the paperwork and waiting for them to sign it.....
> 
> It's a lovely home with a ton of windows to overlook the forest andfireplace and pool...
> My daughters will love that diving board.....and having not only their own rooms for the first time but their own bathrooms.
> I keep refreshing my email to see if they accepted our offer officially!!!


So exciting!!!


----------



## BagsAndCarbs

Ludmilla said:


> If you decide on LV I would go with Deauville as you already have a Speedy and the Deauville looks similar, but different. I would choose a bigger size, though.
> As for bucket bags - they look so pretty, but I always fear that they are no fun to use. MM has a bucket style bag that I am eyeing, but I never dare to actually buy it.
> The Ferragamo is very elegant! But I would want to look at it irl if it is heavy.
> Lc Toolbox reminds me of the Celine robot bag (forgot its real name).


There is a Divina bucket bag from MM on ebay. Beautiful color... just in case you want to try the style (not my listing)


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m off this week due to “mid winter” break but does it have to be so much snow??  Jeez!!  I’m supposed to work at the vaccine center but with the snow I think they may close.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m off this week due to “mid winter” break but does it have to be so much snow??  Jeez!!  I’m supposed to work at the vaccine center but with the snow I think they may close.



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

I know of what you speak. 

We haven’t had any appreciable snowfall since the blizzard, but we’re still digging ourselves out from its effects.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> That’s what I’ve always told myself, Ludmilla.
> 
> But that’s just an excuse for why I still have her.
> 
> In truth, her base is so broad that it‘s like wearing a car bumper rather than carrying a bag.
> 
> Yet, with all that being said, I know how this is going to go.
> 
> In the past I have actually gone so far as to have “Spicy” in the backseat of my vehicle ready to take her into the donation center.
> 
> But then I look over my shoulder at her sitting there and know it’s no good.
> 
> Up she comes to the front seat and we drive like a bat out of hell back home with her riding shotgun.
> 
> So much for charitable impulse.
> 
> When it comes to Spicy, guilt will always triumph over common sense.


I think you should keep that bag even though you do not use it very often.
As long as you still have space in your wardrobe ... 


BagsAndCarbs said:


> There is a Divina bucket bag from MM on ebay. Beautiful color... just in case you want to try the style (not my listing)


Thank you!
I try not to buy any more bags this year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m off this week due to “mid winter” break but does it have to be so much snow??  Jeez!!  I’m supposed to work at the vaccine center but with the snow I think they may close.





Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Tomsmom!
> 
> I know of what you speak.
> 
> We haven’t had any appreciable snowfall since the blizzard, but we’re still digging ourselves out from its effects.


Hello! 
We are having a spring interlude right now ... but probably not for long.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello!
> We are having a spring interlude right now ... but probably not for long.



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  

The forecast here is for a winter thaw next week.  

It can’t come soon enough for me.  

As for my quilted Dooney, never fear.   

I’ll keep her even if it’s only to take her out of her dust bag for a friendly chat. 

All the same, my recent bout of cabin fever with my bags has been helpful in one way.

Now I know what bags I won’t be buying in the future.

Bags that are too small for my wallet won’t be on my list. 

The same holds true for backpack bags and oversized totes.

From now on, it’s satchels, shoulder bags, and perhaps the odd hobo or two.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm reunited with my husband! We have spent nearly 9 months living apart, in a slow motion relocation project that happened in stages because of job offers not coming to us in the same season, but within the same 6 months.
It's nice but man this is surreal to have a man around again!

Purse love! Just Campagne Studio XM today!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm reunited with my husband! We have spent nearly 9 months living apart, in a slow motion relocation project that happened in stages because of job offers not coming to us in the same season, but within the same 6 months.
> It's nice but man this is surreal to have a man around again!
> 
> Purse love! Just Campagne Studio XM today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995220


So happy for you!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Tomsmom said:


> So happy for you!!


Thanks!!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm reunited with my husband! We have spent nearly 9 months living apart, in a slow motion relocation project that happened in stages because of job offers not coming to us in the same season, but within the same 6 months.
> It's nice but man this is surreal to have a man around again!
> 
> Purse love! Just Campagne Studio XM today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995220


Lovely bag and yay on having your hubby back!


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone is wearing her unicorn today.


Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Someone is wearing her unicorn today.
> View attachment 4995462
> 
> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday indeed, Ludmilla! 

So glad to see you and your Lexy ready to make memories together.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm reunited with my husband! We have spent nearly 9 months living apart, in a slow motion relocation project that happened in stages because of job offers not coming to us in the same season, but within the same 6 months.
> It's nice but man this is surreal to have a man around again!
> 
> Purse love! Just Campagne Studio XM today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995220



Happy reunion, SouthernPurseGal! 

You and your girls must be “over the moon” having your husband back.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday indeed, Ludmilla!
> 
> So glad to see you and your Lexy ready to make memories together.


Thank you, Fim. It is actually our second outing. Size is perfect for work. My other Lexies are too small. Should have gotten that bag earlier.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim. It is actually our second outing. Size is perfect for work. My other Lexies are too small. Should have gotten that bag earlier.



Good things come to those who wait, Ludmilla.   

I love that you waited until your perfect Lexy came along. 

And when it did, everything was right. The right color, the right size, and the right price.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good things come to those who wait, Ludmilla.
> 
> I love that you waited until your perfect Lexy came along.
> 
> And when it did, everything was right. The right color, the right size, and the right price.


This is true!


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm reunited with my husband! We have spent nearly 9 months living apart, in a slow motion relocation project that happened in stages because of job offers not coming to us in the same season, but within the same 6 months.
> It's nice but man this is surreal to have a man around again!
> 
> Purse love! Just Campagne Studio XM today!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4995220


Great news and great bag, SouthernPurseGal  




Ludmilla said:


> Someone is wearing her unicorn today.
> View attachment 4995462
> 
> Happy Friday!


I love your Lexy, Ludmilla...
It shows that patience always pays off


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, Islanders. 

Making room for my bags in yet another closet...  

I’ve rediscovered my Dooney Toscano Janine. 

And I’m reminded that with owning so many bags, it’s easy to overlook the hidden gems among them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders.
> 
> Making room for my bags in yet another closet...
> 
> I’ve rediscovered my Dooney Toscano Janine.
> 
> And I’m reminded that with owning so many bags, it’s easy to overlook the hidden gems among them.
> 
> View attachment 4996036


That is quite a gem!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy reunion, SouthernPurseGal!
> 
> You and your girls must be “over the moon” having your husband back.


Yes that man is wrapped around their little fingers and it's mutual!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> That is quite a gem!



Glad you like her, Tomsmom. 

For her size she offers a wealth of organization and accommodates all my essentials.

Her Toscano leather is also surprisingly hardy, resistant to dents and dings.  

I really need to use her more often than I have.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders.
> 
> Making room for my bags in yet another closet...
> 
> I’ve rediscovered my Dooney Toscano Janine.
> 
> And I’m reminded that with owning so many bags, it’s easy to overlook the hidden gems among them.
> 
> View attachment 4996036


Beautiful bag!
I forget my gems, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Spring is paying a visit here and I will definitely go for a walk this afternoon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Spring is paying a visit here and I will definitely go for a walk this afternoon.



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

I envy you your weather.  

We got another four inches of snow overnight and it’s still coming down.


----------



## Fimpagebag

How snowmen keep up with all this snow....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I envy you your weather.
> 
> We got another four inches of snow overnight and it’s still coming down.


Ugh. That’s not nice. But, it might console you - I am quite sure that winter is not over here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  Today is Miss 22’s bridal shower, the wedding is next month!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. That’s not nice. But, it might console you - I am quite sure that winter is not over here.



I hope it is for your sake, Ludmilla.  

On the bright side, though we’re accumulating an inch of snow an hour, the forecast is for more moderate weather all through next week.  

As for today, I just may flex my culinary muscles and attempt a new recipe or two.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Today is Miss 22’s bridal shower, the wedding is next month!



How wonderful, Tomsmom!  

Have a great day!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders.
> 
> Making room for my bags in yet another closet...
> 
> I’ve rediscovered my Dooney Toscano Janine.
> 
> And I’m reminded that with owning so many bags, it’s easy to overlook the hidden gems among them.
> 
> View attachment 4996036


Wow!
I love it, Fim.
I love the  colour, the leather, the proportions , everything..
It also looks very practical  
Janine is perfect


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Spring is paying a visit here and I will definitely go for a walk this afternoon.


The weather is lovely too in my area.... but.. the Minister of Health flew here this morning and told us he  is very worried about the situation in the region.
It seems that tomorrow night we will be on lockdown again


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I love it, Fim.
> I love the  colour, the leather, the proportions , everything..
> It also looks very practical
> Janine is perfect



Thank you for your kind words, Mariapia.  

As comfortable as her shoulder strap is, I think handheld shows Janine to her best advantage.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The weather is lovely too in my area.... but.. the Minister of Health flew here this morning and told us he  is very worried about the situation in the region.
> It seems that tomorrow night we will be on lockdown again



That has to be so disheartening, Mariapia.  

I know one doesn’t like to second guess the health authorities, but you have to wonder if they realize the frustration of the people in your region (such as yourself) who are doing their best to follow the recommendations only to be put back into lockdown.   

But if anyone can persevere, it’s you, Mariapia. 

Stay well.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That has to be so disheartening, Mariapia.
> 
> I know one doesn’t like to second guess the health authorities, but you have to wonder if they realize the frustration of the people in your region (such as yourself) who are doing their best to follow the recommendations only to be put back into lockdown.
> 
> But if anyone can persevere, it’s you, Mariapia.
> 
> Stay well.


Thank you, Fim, for your wise words, as usual..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim, for your wise words, as usual..



And thank you, Mariapia.  

Your kind words and gracious posts have made our Island the haven that it is.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Apparently the belt bag is making a comeback. 

In its latest iteration it can be worn around the waist, across the breast, or as a shoulder bag.

And while I’m not opposed to versatility in a bag, the new belt bag seems to be trying too hard to be something it’s not. 

So if you want a belt bag, buy one that is less conflicted.


----------



## Fimpagebag

As a follow up to my previous post.... 

In the past I’ve been guilty of trying to make a bag something it’s not. 

I’ve attempted to convert backpack purses to shoulder bags, shoulder bags to satchels...  

And ultimately failed each and every time.  

So now I only buy bags for what they are, not what I think they could be.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Today is Miss 22’s bridal shower, the wedding is next month!


What an exciting time! I am very happy for you and your family.  


Fimpagebag said:


> I hope it is for your sake, Ludmilla.
> 
> On the bright side, though we’re accumulating an inch of snow an hour, the forecast is for more moderate weather all through next week.
> 
> As for today, I just may flex my culinary muscles and attempt a new recipe or two.


Spring will stay with us thus week.
The temperatures are way to high for the season now. Sigh. Very unhealthy.


Mariapia said:


> The weather is lovely too in my area.... but.. the Minister of Health flew here this morning and told us he  is very worried about the situation in the region.
> It seems that tomorrow night we will be on lockdown again


Oh no Mariapia! I am so sorry. 
We are on lockdown for almost 120 days now. So, I understand your frustration. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Apparently the belt bag is making a comeback.
> 
> In its latest iteration it can be worn around the waist, across the breast, or as a shoulder bag.
> 
> And while I’m not opposed to versatility in a bag, the new belt bag seems to be trying too hard to be something it’s not.
> 
> So if you want a belt bag, buy one that is less conflicted.


Hehe. Wise words as always, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, Ludmilla. 

I hope you had a good weekend. 

Mine (bag wise) was an epiphany. 

I now see my bags not as a collection, but as a chronicle. 

There have been successes as well as failures. 

And a clear path forward. 

The six bags I plan to donate were errors in judgement I will not repeat. 

While the forty I’m keeping are the pathfinders I plan to follow. 

And I’m looking forward to wherever they take me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla.
> 
> I hope you had a good weekend.
> 
> Mine (bag wise) was an epiphany.
> 
> I now see my bags not as a collection, but as a chronicle.
> 
> There have been successes as well as failures.
> 
> And a clear path forward.
> 
> The six bags I plan to donate were errors in judgement I will not repeat.
> 
> While the forty I’m keeping are the pathfinders I plan to follow.
> 
> And I’m looking forward to wherever they take me.


What bags are you going to donate?
I am curious. 

Weekend was nice, but I had no epiphanies.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!!  Back at school!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What bags are you going to donate?
> I am curious.
> 
> Weekend was nice, but I had no epiphanies.



Glad you had a good weekend, Ludmilla. 

As for the bags I’m going to donate:

Two small nylon Dooney crossbodys. (Far too small to easily accommodate even the barest of my essentials.)

Two Patricia Nash Shoulder bags. (Their shoulder straps too uncomfortably narrow for the weight of the bag.)

Two Piero Guidi “Magic Circus” bags. (Disenchanted with the plastic feel of their coated canvas and unyielding shoulder straps.)

It isn’t that they’re not nice bags. They are.

But nice isn’t enough for me anymore.

So there’s little point having bags I know I won’t use when someone else will.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you had a good weekend, Ludmilla.
> 
> As for the bags I’m going to donate:
> 
> Two small nylon Dooney crossbodys. (Far too small to easily accommodate even the barest of my essentials.)
> 
> Two Patricia Nash Shoulder bags. (Their shoulder straps too uncomfortably narrow for the weight of the bag.)
> 
> Two Piero Guidi “Magic Circus” bags. (Disenchanted with the plastic feel of their coated canvas and unyielding shoulder straps.)
> 
> It isn’t that they’re not nice bags. They are.
> 
> But nice isn’t enough for me anymore.
> 
> So there’s little point having bags I know I won’t use when someone else will.


That‘s a good point of view.
I am a squirrel and cannot give away anything. Sometimes I gifted bags to friends, but not very often.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That‘s a good point of view.
> I am a squirrel and cannot give away anything. Sometimes I gifted bags to friends, but not very often.



Having seen some of your beautiful bags, I wouldn’t be able to part with them either, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Having seen some of your beautiful bags, I wouldn’t be able to part with them either, Ludmilla!


Hehe. But, there are really quite a view that do not get a lot of exercise.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday all!
As some colleagues are showing up at my office for the rest of the week I am using my MM Selene today.


(Do not want to challenge them with yet another new bag. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> As some colleagues are showing up at my office for the rest of the week I am using my MM Selene today.
> View attachment 4999364
> 
> (Do not want to challenge them with yet another new bag. )



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!  

I love your Selene. 

She has that indefinable quality of understatement yet eye catching.  

And if your colleagues have seen her before, all the better.  

I once had a colleague who made it her mission in life to comment daily on whatever bag I was carrying.  

”It must be nice to have so many purses” she would say, not bothering to conceal her inherent disapproval.  

“It is.” I would reply, countering her disapproval with sugary sarcasm. “Thank you for noticing.”


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love your Selene.
> 
> She has that indefinable quality of understatement yet eye catching.
> 
> And if your colleagues have seen her before, all the better.
> 
> I once had a colleague who made it her mission in life to comment daily on whatever bag I was carrying.
> 
> ”It must be nice to have so many purses” she would say, not bothering to conceal her inherent disapproval.
> 
> “It is.” I would reply, countering her disapproval with sugary sarcasm. “Thank you for noticing.”


Hehe. I guess I can relax bag wise a bit.
My new boss swept in with a LC cuir today.  
Also, I need to remember the answer you gave your coworker. It can be used for other things, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I guess I can relax bag wise a bit.
> My new boss swept in with a LC cuir today.
> Also, I need to remember the answer you gave your coworker. It can be used for other things, too.



Let’s hope your new boss is as nice as her taste in bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Let’s hope your new boss is as nice as her taste in bags!


I hope that, too.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> As some colleagues are showing up at my office for the rest of the week I am using my MM Selene today.
> View attachment 4999364
> 
> (Do not want to challenge them with yet another new bag. )


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


>


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I guess I can relax bag wise a bit.
> My new boss swept in with a LC cuir today.
> Also, I need to remember the answer you gave your coworker. It can be used for other things, too.





Fimpagebag said:


> Let’s hope your new boss is as nice as her taste in bags!



A lady with an LC Cuir gives me hope.
I am sure she won’t disappoint you, Ludmilla


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


>


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.  

Rather than endlessly browsing eBay, I’ve been rediscovering the bags in my collection. 

I’d almost forgotten how much I love my Brahmin Melbourne Satchel.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Rather than endlessly browsing eBay, I’ve been rediscovering the bags in my collection.
> 
> I’d almost forgotten how much I love my Brahmin Melbourne Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4999858



  
Perfect, Fim!
Whenever I have a look at all the pictures of my bags in my IPad, I take one out  and say «  I know you are mad at me but today YOU are coming  with me »
And it does me good ..


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Wednesday!  I’ve been working on papers for one of my classes and I have to say the assignments are kicking my butt.  

was going to change bags but didn’t have time.
Ludmilla has me looking at Mulberry!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Fim!
> Whenever I have a look at all the pictures of my bags in my IPad, I take one out  and say «  I know you are mad at me but today YOU are coming  with me »
> And it does me good ..



I feel the same, Mariapia. 

Here at the very exclusive “House of Fim” the majority of my purses are in their labeled dust bags on shelves in my closet(s). 

So my DH is unlikely to notice if another dust bag joins their ranks.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A lady with an LC Cuir gives me hope.
> I am sure she won’t disappoint you, Ludmilla


It gives me hope, too! 


southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 4999846





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Rather than endlessly browsing eBay, I’ve been rediscovering the bags in my collection.
> 
> I’d almost forgotten how much I love my Brahmin Melbourne Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4999858


Your Brahmin bags are so special.


Tomsmom said:


> It’s Wednesday!  I’ve been working on papers for one of my classes and I have to say the assignments are kicking my butt.
> 
> was going to change bags but didn’t have time.
> Ludmilla has me looking at Mulberry!


Hehe. I am an enabler.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It’s Wednesday!  I’ve been working on papers for one of my classes and I have to say the assignments are kicking my butt.
> 
> was going to change bags but didn’t have time.
> Ludmilla has me looking at Mulberry!



Happy Wednesday, Tomsmom! 

I have no doubt that the hypnotic effect of Ludmilla’s gorgeous Lexy is being felt throughout our Island.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

On the up side, the snow is beginning to melt. 

On the down side, with the thaw comes flooding.  

So naturally the sump pump in our basement has chosen this moment not to cooperate. 

I have to go downstairs each and every time to turn it on so the basement doesn’t flood.  

Happily, it does shut off by itself so that will save me the extra trips.  

But while I could complain, the extra exercise will probably do me good.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel the same, Mariapia.
> 
> Here at the very exclusive “House of Fim” the majority of my purses are in their labeled dust bags on shelves in my closet(s).
> 
> So my DH is unlikely to notice if another dust bag joins their ranks.


If men hid their purchases like us.... they would have no chance...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> If men hid their purchases like us.... they would have no chance...



No chance at all, Mariapia.   

Even worse is when my DH happily shows me what he just bought and I have to feign enthusiasm for a new drill bit.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I'm going to grab my chocolate selene midi, I'm such a copycat.

We may get to close on the house next month!!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to grab my chocolate selene midi, I'm such a copycat.
> 
> 
> 
> We may get to close on the house next month!!!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to grab my chocolate selene midi, I'm such a copycat.
> 
> We may get to close on the house next month!!!!!


Wonderful news!!


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Rather than endlessly browsing eBay, I’ve been rediscovering the bags in my collection.
> 
> I’d almost forgotten how much I love my Brahmin Melbourne Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 4999858


Hellooooo ladies !
Oh my goodness this is not a bag this is artwork ! God bless it Fim!
By the way drill bits can be very usefull sometimes 
I was away from the forum these days but i came back to thank you all, as you helped me not to buy this Chloé Marcie that was in fact noooot very good condition ... I've been patient as you all recommended and.... This is what i finally purchased.....
... Miss Marcie in graphite navy ! 


She welcomes you all !


----------



## Moonlight Beautiness




----------



## Moonlight Beautiness

Colour IRL looks différent


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> On the up side, the snow is beginning to melt.
> 
> On the down side, with the thaw comes flooding.
> 
> So naturally the sump pump in our basement has chosen this moment not to cooperate.
> 
> I have to go downstairs each and every time to turn it on so the basement doesn’t flood.
> 
> Happily, it does shut off by itself so that will save me the extra trips.
> 
> But while I could complain, the extra exercise will probably do me good.


Hope this situation sorts out soon!
I am pretty sure your compliments on drills are as nice as those on our bags. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> I'm going to grab my chocolate selene midi, I'm such a copycat.
> 
> We may get to close on the house next month!!!!!


Copying is the nicest compliment. 
Glad you finally have progress regarding the house! 


Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Hellooooo ladies !
> Oh my goodness this is not a bag this is artwork ! God bless it Fim!
> By the way drill bits can be very usefull sometimes
> I was away from the forum these days but i came back to thank you all, as you helped me not to buy this Chloé Marcie that was in fact noooot very good condition ... I've been patient as you all recommended and.... This is what i finally purchased.....
> ... Miss Marcie in graphite navy !
> View attachment 5001496
> 
> She welcomes you all !


You have found a beautiful bag here. Congrats and wear her in good health.  
(Good grief, I need to take one of my Marcies out, soon. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> Colour IRL looks différent



Well done, Moonlight Beautiness!  
Your Marcie was well worth the wait.  

And don’t fret about not being able to capture its actual color in pics.

“Granite Navy” says it all. An evocative shade that will prove to be as versatile as it is beautiful.


----------



## Tomsmom

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> View attachment 5001479


Love the color!


----------



## Mariapia

Moonlight Beautiness said:


> View attachment 5001479


what a beauty, Moonlight Beautiness


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders. 

Our sump pump continues to be problematic. But I’m remaining philosophical.

While I am merely inconvenienced, the people who have lake front property are in real peril.

For them, there’s no place for the rising waters to go.

So they’re filling sandbags and doing whatever they can to save their property.

And I’m just Irish enough to join the fight even though it’s not my own.

I may not be able to do much, but I can scoop sand into a canvas bag with the best of them.

As my father used to say, “Even if it’s a losing battle, you can’t stop fighting.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Our sump pump continues to be problematic. But I’m remaining philosophical.
> 
> While I am merely inconvenienced, the people who have lake front property are in real peril.
> 
> For them, there’s no place for the rising waters to go.
> 
> So they’re filling sandbags and doing whatever they can to save their property.
> 
> And I’m just Irish enough to join the fight even though it’s not my own.
> 
> I may not be able to do much, but I can scoop sand into a canvas bag with the best of them.
> 
> As my father used to say, “Even if it’s a losing battle, you can’t stop fighting.”
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001676


A few days ago, I heard a specialist say that she would never buy a lake or sea front property because of what you say, Fim.
Things are going to get worse in a near future she said and everyone should take that into consideration NOW


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A few days ago, I heard a specialist say that she would never buy a lake or sea front property because of what you say, Fim.
> Things are going to get worse in a near future she said and everyone should take that into consideration NOW



That’s good advice, Mariapia. 

Waterfront properties always cost more than other properties and their property taxes are exorbitant.   

To make matters worse, these owners still have to pay the taxes on whatever part of their original property has washed away.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Our sump pump continues to be problematic. But I’m remaining philosophical.
> 
> While I am merely inconvenienced, the people who have lake front property are in real peril.
> 
> For them, there’s no place for the rising waters to go.
> 
> So they’re filling sandbags and doing whatever they can to save their property.
> 
> And I’m just Irish enough to join the fight even though it’s not my own.
> 
> I may not be able to do much, but I can scoop sand into a canvas bag with the best of them.
> 
> As my father used to say, “Even if it’s a losing battle, you can’t stop fighting.”
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001676


That‘s great of you Fim!
I once had the opportunity to rent a flat next to a river. Ground floor. I generously passed that offer on.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> That‘s great of you Fim!
> I once had the opportunity to rent a flat next to a river. Ground floor. I generously passed that offer on.


I would have done the same, Ludmilla.
I used to live near a city where river front houses were regularly flooded .
Most people I knew there had no living rooms on the ground floor..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That‘s great of you Fim!
> I once had the opportunity to rent a flat next to a river. Ground floor. I generously passed that offer on.





Mariapia said:


> I would have done the same, Ludmilla.
> I used to live near a city where river front houses were regularly flooded .
> Most people I knew there had no living rooms on the ground floor..



We’re all on the same page, ladies.   

Years ago, one of my sisters bewailed the fact that the Home Farm is three quarters of a mile inland from the lake.

“Wouldn’t you rather be closer to the Lake?” she asked.

“Give it time,” I told her. “It’ll get here.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders. 

The Longchamp Cuir I recently purchased has yet to arrive.  

The seller is clearly not at fault. She immediately shipped the bag the day after I bought it.  

That was thirteen days ago.  

Thus far all the post office will say is that “it’s in transit to its destination.”

And while weather delays were to be expected, the current state of the USPS doesn’t instill confidence.

I’m still holding out hope while the seller is doing everything she can to help.

So all I can do is wait.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday.  Fim I feel your pain, I have a bag on the way from eBay.
But here’s one Ive been waiting to use, a Mui Mui from Poshmark.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday.  Fim I feel your pain, I have a bag on the way from eBay.
> But here’s one Ive been waiting to use, a Mui Mui from Poshmark.
> 
> View attachment 5002797



What a gorgeous bag, Tomsmom!  
The color alone is enough to put a smile on anyone’s face.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> What a gorgeous bag, Tomsmom!
> The color alone is enough to put a smile on anyone’s face.


I love this shade of yellow


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> The Longchamp Cuir I recently purchased has yet to arrive.
> 
> The seller is clearly not at fault. She immediately shipped the bag the day after I bought it.
> 
> That was thirteen days ago.
> 
> Thus far all the post office will say is that “it’s in transit to its destination.”
> 
> And while weather delays were to be expected, the current state of the USPS doesn’t instill confidence.
> 
> I’m still holding out hope while the seller is doing everything she can to help.
> 
> So all I can do is wait.


You are going to receive it , Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday.  Fim I feel your pain, I have a bag on the way from eBay.
> But here’s one Ive been waiting to use, a Mui Mui from Poshmark.
> 
> View attachment 5002797


Gorgeous bag, Tomsmom
And that yellow is to die for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are going to receive it , Fim.



I hope so, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.  

Apparently the Cuir I recently purchased has been “irretrievably lost” according to USPS. 

I will be able to recoup the loss monetarily, but that really isn’t the point.

Throughout my life I’ve always used every setback as a learning experience.

And this instance is no different.

There will always be forces and institutions beyond my control. I can rant and rave to no avail.

Or I can realize that this might actually be a fortuitous twist of fate.

As much as I wanted the blue Cuir, my far more plebeian “Miss Tig” has won a place in my heart that’s hard to describe.

She reminds me where I came from and is unapologetically who she is.

She can take the good with the bad (not without blemish) with her own insouciant style.

And I can do no less.

There are more “Miss Tigs” out there to be found. Unassuming bags waiting for their stories to become my own.

And so, defeated but undaunted, I shall go thrifting today, hoping one will catch my eye.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Apparently the Cuir I recently purchased has been “irretrievably lost” according to USPS.
> 
> I will be able to recoup the loss monetarily, but that really isn’t the point.
> 
> Throughout my life I’ve always used every setback as a learning experience.
> 
> And this instance is no different.
> 
> There will always be forces and institutions beyond my control. I can rant and rave to no avail.
> 
> Or I can realize that this might actually be a fortuitous twist of fate.
> 
> As much as I wanted the blue Cuir, my far more plebeian “Miss Tig” has won a place in my heart that’s hard to describe.
> 
> She reminds me where I came from and is unapologetically who she is.
> 
> She can take the good with the bad (not without blemish) with her own insouciant style.
> 
> And I can do no less.
> 
> There are more “Miss Tigs” out there to be found. Unassuming bags waiting for their stories to become my own.
> 
> And so, defeated but undaunted, I shall go thrifting today, hoping one will catch my eye.


I’m so sorry about the cuir!  That is a shame. I hope you find treasures while thrifting.  Hugs.

I am vaccinating today. it’s nice I’ve become friendly with a lot of the nurses .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so sorry about the cuir!  That is a shame. I hope you find treasures while thrifting.  Hugs.
> 
> I am vaccinating today. it’s nice I’ve become friendly with a lot of the nurses .



Way to go, Tomsmom!  

For me today is all about rediscovering the thrill of thrift shops, fast food, and dollar stores.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I love thrifting!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Apparently the Cuir I recently purchased has been “irretrievably lost” according to USPS.
> 
> I will be able to recoup the loss monetarily, but that really isn’t the point.
> 
> Throughout my life I’ve always used every setback as a learning experience.
> 
> And this instance is no different.
> 
> There will always be forces and institutions beyond my control. I can rant and rave to no avail.
> 
> Or I can realize that this might actually be a fortuitous twist of fate.
> 
> As much as I wanted the blue Cuir, my far more plebeian “Miss Tig” has won a place in my heart that’s hard to describe.
> 
> She reminds me where I came from and is unapologetically who she is.
> 
> She can take the good with the bad (not without blemish) with her own insouciant style.
> 
> And I can do no less.
> 
> There are more “Miss Tigs” out there to be found. Unassuming bags waiting for their stories to become my own.
> 
> And so, defeated but undaunted, I shall go thrifting today, hoping one will catch my eye.


I am sure you are already thinking about an other bag, Fim...
Fortunately, you are going to get your money back and I have no doubt  you’ll spend it on an other beauty.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am sure you are already thinking about an other bag, Fim...
> Fortunately, you are going to get your money back and I have no doubt  you’ll spend it on an other beauty.



I most likely will, Mariapia.  

But not until the systemic dysfunction that now so cripples our postal service has been addressed.

Quite frankly, now is not a good time to depend on the USPS. The delays and lack of transparency make it more of a lottery than a public service.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I most likely will, Mariapia.
> 
> But not until the systemic dysfunction that now so cripples our postal service has been addressed.
> 
> Quite frankly, now is not a good time to depend on the USPS. The delays and lack of transparency make it more of a lottery than a public service.


It’s the same here, Fim..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

Given my recent bag buying fiasco, I’ve decided against actively searching for a new bag. 

Instead, the bag is going to have to find me. 

But it won’t be online. I am going to have to physically see the bag to believe it. 

Which will be easier now that the weather is better and more retail opportunities are available. 

So here’s to serendipity, and what bags remain to be seen.


----------



## Lake Effect

Good morning, sipping coffee, catching up here . . . with a mildly achy arm (not complaining ), I took the first dose of the vax yesterday ! Being older with moderate asthma, it felt like the right decision to take it when offered.
Okay back to catching out . . .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Good morning, sipping coffee, catching up here . . . with a mildly achy arm (not complaining ), I took the first dose of the vax yesterday ! Being older with moderate asthma, it felt like the right decision to take it when offered.
> Okay back to catching out . . .



Good morning, Lake Effect.  

Wise decision to take the vaccine.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Apparently the belt bag is making a comeback.
> 
> In its latest iteration it can be worn around the waist, across the breast, or as a shoulder bag.
> 
> And while I’m not opposed to versatility in a bag, the new belt bag seems to be trying too hard to be something it’s not.
> 
> So if you want a belt bag, buy one that is less conflicted.


Being around from the first inception, I wish everyone would just get call it what it is, a Fanny pack and move on  And yes, good for anyone wearing a size small belt on their tiny waist. Yes, go ahead and rub it in and wear a little coin purse on it 


Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you had a good weekend, Ludmilla.
> 
> As for the bags I’m going to donate:
> 
> Two small nylon Dooney crossbodys. (Far too small to easily accommodate even the barest of my essentials.)
> 
> Two Patricia Nash Shoulder bags. (Their shoulder straps too uncomfortably narrow for the weight of the bag.)
> 
> Two Piero Guidi “Magic Circus” bags. (Disenchanted with the plastic feel of their coated canvas and unyielding shoulder straps.)
> 
> It isn’t that they’re not nice bags. They are.
> 
> But nice isn’t enough for me anymore.
> 
> So there’s little point having bags I know I won’t use when someone else will.


My goal for this year is see if I can let go of around a dozen or so. I’ll keep everyone posted. I have a list staring at me on my refrigerator!


Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. But, there are really quite a view that do not get a lot of exercise.


Maybe the posts here will jog you to bring them out to play 


Moonlight Beautiness said:


> View attachment 5001479


Gorgeous shade of blue! And it looks like some of the stitching is contrast, with brass hard ware, wow. Those are 3 wins in my book, enjoy. I just acquired a lovely vintage Coach in a deep blue with contrast stitching. I am not holding nickel hardware against it lol.


----------



## Lake Effect

Here is a recent pic. Want to contribute! I discovered the afternoon sun is great for my limited photo skills! I have had the vintage British Tan for several years and could literally be a daily bag. I just rediscovered the vintage red 2 weeks ago. The not-quite-vintage blue is new to me a few months ago, newly cleaned, conditioned and in use last week


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday.  Fim I feel your pain, I have a bag on the way from eBay.
> But here’s one Ive been waiting to use, a Mui Mui from Poshmark.
> 
> View attachment 5002797


This escaped the multiquote! The color, the leather! Dios mio


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5004974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent pic. Want to contribute! I discovered the afternoon sun is great for my limited photo skills! I have had the vintage British Tan for several years and could literally be a daily bag. I just rediscovered the vintage red 2 weeks ago. The not-quite-vintage blue is new to me a few months ago, newly cleaned, conditioned and in use last week



What a bevy of beauties, Lake Effect!  

Each has its own inimitable style and color.  

I swoon...


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> What a bevy of beauties, Lake Effect!
> 
> Each has its own inimitable style and color.
> 
> I swoon...


It was wonderful to find the vintage Coach thread in that forum and find so much love for vintage Coach and buying preloved. And then to venture out into the forum at large, to threads like this for handbag love, period 

oh and I was looking at the beginning of the thread, was it originally called Ahoy polloi??


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> What a bevy of beauties, Lake Effect!
> 
> Each has its own inimitable style and color.
> 
> I swoon...


Okay, I did find Pinch Purse Island lol, still reading . . .


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5004974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent pic. Want to contribute! I discovered the afternoon sun is great for my limited photo skills! I have had the vintage British Tan for several years and could literally be a daily bag. I just rediscovered the vintage red 2 weeks ago. The not-quite-vintage blue is new to me a few months ago, newly cleaned, conditioned and in use last week


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Hey it’s Sunday!!  I’m vaccinating again today.  I’m also waiting for an ox blood coach duffle from eBay. It seems to be taking forever!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fim how did your thrifting go?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> It was wonderful to find the vintage Coach thread in that forum and find so much love for vintage Coach and buying preloved. And then to venture out into the forum at large, to threads like this for handbag love, period
> 
> oh and I was looking at the beginning of the thread, was it originally called Ahoy polio??



My fault for the confusion, Lake Effect. 

As the thread starter, “Ahoy Polloi” was my rallying cry for any TPF members who have and love bags that are often dismissed out of hand by those devoted solely to luxury designer bags. 

And, because very few of us here have five figure annual bag budgets, we might be considered “pinch pennies” in comparison. 

In the six years (and counting) since this thread‘s inception, our Island continues to be a “safe harbor” and refuge for bag lovers of all stripes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Fim how did your thrifting go?



The local Community Action Thrift Shop was closed for repairs when I got there.  

They plan to reopen next week after the winter storm damage to their roof is repaired.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hey it’s Sunday!!  I’m vaccinating again today.  I’m also waiting for an ox blood coach duffle from eBay. It seems to be taking forever!



Hopefully your luck will be better than mine, Tomsmom.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Being around from the first inception, I wish everyone would just get call it what it is, a Fanny pack and move on  And yes, good for anyone wearing a size small belt on their tiny waist. Yes, go ahead and rub it in and wear a little coin purse on it
> 
> My goal for this year is see if I can let go of around a dozen or so. I’ll keep everyone posted. I have a list staring at me on my refrigerator!
> 
> Maybe the posts here will jog you to bring them out to play
> 
> Gorgeous shade of blue! And it looks like some of the stitching is contrast, with brass hard ware, wow. Those are 3 wins in my book, enjoy. I just acquired a lovely vintage Coach in a deep blue with contrast stitching. I am not holding nickel hardware against it lol.


Hey, the nickel hardware is gorgeous! So much nicer than regular silver.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> My fault for the confusion, Lake Effect.
> 
> As the thread starter, “Ahoy Polloi” was my rallying cry for any TPF members who have and love bags that are often dismissed out of hand by those devoted solely to luxury designer bags.
> 
> And, because very few of us here have five figure annual bag budgets, we might be considered “pinch pennies” in comparison.
> 
> In the six years (and counting) since this thread‘s inception, our Island continues to be a “safe harbor” and refuge for bag lovers of all stripes.


 Got it   I thought I would take a little trip back in time! 


whateve said:


> Hey, the nickel hardware is gorgeous! So much nicer than regular silver.


 It appears burnished. I prefer brass, as you may know, but this is very nice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

USPS just updated me that my “irretrievably lost” Cuir has been found! 

It arrived at our regional USPS distribution center overnight and should arrive in the next few days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday.  Fim I feel your pain, I have a bag on the way from eBay.
> But here’s one Ive been waiting to use, a Mui Mui from Poshmark.
> 
> View attachment 5002797


That is one pretty bag, Tomsmom!
We have seen a lot of very pretty yellow bags here on the island. Never considered that colour for a bag, but it does look lovely. 


Lake Effect said:


> View attachment 5004974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a recent pic. Want to contribute! I discovered the afternoon sun is great for my limited photo skills! I have had the vintage British Tan for several years and could literally be a daily bag. I just rediscovered the vintage red 2 weeks ago. The not-quite-vintage blue is new to me a few months ago, newly cleaned, conditioned and in use last week


Ooooh! Those are pretty!
I hope you get the chance to use them. 


Fimpagebag said:


> My fault for the confusion, Lake Effect.
> 
> As the thread starter, “Ahoy Polloi” was my rallying cry for any TPF members who have and love bags that are often dismissed out of hand by those devoted solely to luxury designer bags.
> 
> And, because very few of us here have five figure annual bag budgets, we might be considered “pinch pennies” in comparison.
> 
> In the six years (and counting) since this thread‘s inception, our Island continues to be a “*safe harbor*” and refuge for bag lovers of all stripes.


It is!
I need to take one of my pinch penny bags out, soon. 
At the moment I am back at my MM Theia. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> USPS just updated me that my “irretrievably lost” Cuir has been found!
> 
> It arrived at our regional USPS distribution center overnight and should arrive in the next few days.


Happy Monday, Fim!
What an adventure ... !
This bag will have a story to tell you as soon as you got it!
Glad, it is back on track.


----------



## Tomsmom

W


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> USPS just updated me that my “irretrievably lost” Cuir has been found!
> 
> It arrived at our regional USPS distribution center overnight and should arrive in the next few days.


Whooohoooo!!!  I’m so happy for you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  
Well I found a gorgeous mulberry on Poshmark and the seller reduced it to less than half I was considering paying. I was so surprised ( pleasantly).  Hopefully she’ll ship soon!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!
> Well I found a gorgeous mulberry on Poshmark and the seller reduced it to less than half I was considering paying. I was so surprised ( pleasantly).  Hopefully she’ll ship soon!



Most definitely a “win, win”, Tomsmom! 

A win for you...  

And one for our favorite enabler!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> USPS just updated me that my “irretrievably lost” Cuir has been found!
> 
> It arrived at our regional USPS distribution center overnight and should arrive in the next few days.


Wow  
Remember I told you you would receive it, Fim?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006392



Absolutely beautiful, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow
> Remember I told you you would receive it, Fim?



From your lips to the Purse God’s ear, Mariapia!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> USPS just updated me that my “irretrievably lost” Cuir has been found!
> 
> It arrived at our regional USPS distribution center overnight and should arrive in the next few days.


I suspected this would happen. Once USPS sent me one of those "irretrievably lost" messages after it had already been delivered.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely beautiful, Fim



Thank you, Mariapia.  

I’m “over the (blue) moon” with this bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I suspected this would happen. Once USPS sent me one of those "irretrievably lost" messages after it had already been delivered.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006392


Oh I just love that shade of blue!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!
> Well I found a gorgeous mulberry on Poshmark and the seller reduced it to less than half I was considering paying. I was so surprised ( pleasantly).  Hopefully she’ll ship soon!


What are you getting???? 


Fimpagebag said:


> Most definitely a “win, win”, Tomsmom!
> 
> A win for you...
> 
> And one for our favorite enabler!


Hehehehe. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5006392


What a pretty blue, Fim! I am so happy for you that the bag came to you at last.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday all!
I am still in my Theia. Too lazy to change out.


----------



## Ludmilla

As I am carrying the same bag over and over again, I thought I take a pic from an unknown ankle of it. 



Most of the time the poor bag lies around like this.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> What are you getting????
> 
> Hehehehe.
> 
> What a pretty blue, Fim! I am so happy for you that the bag came to you at last.


You make me smile .  It’s a tan bayswater with designs on it difficult to explain. She shipped it yesterday !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As I am carrying the same bag over and over again, I thought I take a pic from an unknown ankle of it.
> 
> View attachment 5007127
> 
> Most of the time the poor bag lies around like this.



What a great pic, Ludmilla!   

Theia’s supple leather and color couldn’t look more lush.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You make me smile .  It’s a tan bayswater with designs on it difficult to explain. She shipped it yesterday !


This is super exciting! Very curious about this bag. 


Fimpagebag said:


> What a great pic, Ludmilla!
> 
> Theia’s supple leather and color couldn’t look more lush.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Courtesy of the local Thrift Shop, another Tignanello has somehow found its way to the Home Farm.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Courtesy of the local Thrift Shop, another Tignanello has somehow found its way to the Home Farm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007446


Lovely new bag, Fim
You know I am looking for a yellow bag...
It’s not easy to find one these days.
Congrats on your beautiful find.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lovely new bag, Fim
> You know I am looking for a yellow bag...
> It’s not easy to find one these days.
> Congrats on your beautiful find.



You’re right about a yellow bag not being easy to find, Mariapia.  

And shopping online for one is a gamble at best.  

So often a yellow bag photographs differently from pic to pic in the same listing.   

Even so, I know that somewhere out there is the right yellow bag for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!  I’m waiting for my mulberry and Coach duffle to arrive. Oh the wait!!  Meanwhile I am enjoying the yellow Miu Miu.  
Work has been so busy, I take care of medically fragile students and 2 recently returned to school, one was added to me. I was busy!  But then again it does make the day fly by.

My co worker who is known to be... umm.. difficult? Well she transferred to work at the vaccine center full time!  It’s so peaceful in the office now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I’m waiting for my mulberry and Coach duffle to arrive. Oh the wait!!  Meanwhile I am enjoying the yellow Miu Miu.
> Work has been so busy, I take care of medically fragile students and 2 recently returned to school, one was added to me. I was busy!  But then again it does make the day fly by.
> 
> My co worker who is known to be... umm.. difficult? Well she transferred to work at the vaccine center full time!  It’s so peaceful in the office now.



Happy Wednesday, Tomsmom! 

Evidently the USPS‘ new motto is “good things come to those who wait.. and wait .. and wait....” 

But if it’s any consolation, my Cuir was shipped on Feb 13th and did finally arrive March 1st. 

As for your former co worker, there always seems to be one like her in every office. 

Happily, she’s no longer in yours!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Courtesy of the local Thrift Shop, another Tignanello has somehow found its way to the Home Farm.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5007446


Another very pretty yellow bag!
So pretty for spring.  


Mariapia said:


> Lovely new bag, Fim
> You know I am looking for a yellow bag...
> It’s not easy to find one these days.
> Congrats on your beautiful find.


You will find a yellow bag. I am sure!


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I’m waiting for my mulberry and Coach duffle to arrive. Oh the wait!!  Meanwhile I am enjoying the yellow Miu Miu.
> Work has been so busy, I take care of medically fragile students and 2 recently returned to school, one was added to me. I was busy!  But then again it does make the day fly by.
> 
> My co worker who is known to be... umm.. difficult? Well she transferred to work at the vaccine center full time!  It’s so peaceful in the office now.


Hehe. I am happy that your difficult coworker is gone. Here, one in the team is developing difficult traits.   I try to ignore her for now.
So excited about your new bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

I changed bags!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I changed bags!
> View attachment 5008427



Excellent choice, Ludmilla! 

I think what I love most about this bag is her subtle versatility. 

Perfect for all seasons, she‘s sure to turn heads year round.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders. 

Despite my current dissatisfaction with the Patricia Nash brand, I still love the PN bags I have. 

Today’s bag of choice is my PN Molina. 

It began life as a backpack bag. But it proved to be both too small and inconvenient for me as such. 

Bluntly, my first attempts to customize it were less than successful.  

But I think I’ve finally gotten it right this time around....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I changed bags!
> View attachment 5008427


So so nice!  Great color!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Despite my current dissatisfaction with the Patricia Nash brand, I still love the PN bags I have.
> 
> Today’s bag of choice is my PN Molina.
> 
> It began life as a backpack bag. But it proved to be both too small and inconvenient for me as such.
> 
> Bluntly, my first attempts to customize it were less than successful.
> 
> But I think I’ve finally gotten it right this time around....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008471


Perfect!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Despite my current dissatisfaction with the Patricia Nash brand, I still love the PN bags I have.
> 
> Today’s bag of choice is my PN Molina.
> 
> It began life as a backpack bag. But it proved to be both too small and inconvenient for me as such.
> 
> Bluntly, my first attempts to customize it were less than successful.
> 
> But I think I’ve finally gotten it right this time around....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008471


Miss Molina is bellissima !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I changed bags!
> View attachment 5008427



It’s always pleasant to see your Chloé, Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice, Ludmilla!
> 
> I think what I love most about this bag is her subtle versatility.
> 
> Perfect for all seasons, she‘s sure to turn heads year round.


Thank you, Fim!
It is definitely a bag for all seasons. Unfortunately it is a bit too small for my office day needs. 
But, as it is homeoffice for me tomorrow I do not need to change bags. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Despite my current dissatisfaction with the Patricia Nash brand, I still love the PN bags I have.
> 
> Today’s bag of choice is my PN Molina.
> 
> It began life as a backpack bag. But it proved to be both too small and inconvenient for me as such.
> 
> Bluntly, my first attempts to customize it were less than successful.
> 
> But I think I’ve finally gotten it right this time around....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5008471


That leather ... !
Don‘t you just love such leather?!


Tomsmom said:


> So so nice!  Great color!


Than you! 


Mariapia said:


> It’s always pleasant to see your Chloé, Ludmilla


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Miss Molina is bellissima !



Grazie, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That leather ... !
> Don‘t you just love such leather?!



I do, Ludmilla. 

In fact it was leather like this that first attracted me to Patricia Nash bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Grazie, Mariapia!


Prego


----------



## Tomsmom

Omg my Mulberry is here!!  It’s “Darwin” leather and she’s just beautiful!  There’s even a lock and key !


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Omg my Mulberry is here!!  It’s “Darwin” leather and she’s just beautiful!  There’s even a lock and key !
> 
> View attachment 5008998


I love this!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Omg my Mulberry is here!!  It’s “Darwin” leather and she’s just beautiful!  There’s even a lock and key !
> 
> View attachment 5008998


Wow thats pretty.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

long day of driving! But a cheerful purse helps!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Omg my Mulberry is here!!  It’s “Darwin” leather and she’s just beautiful!  There’s even a lock and key !
> 
> View attachment 5008998



What an absolute stunner, Tomsmom! 

Your Bayswater has so much wealth of detail that it’s hard to put into words.  

But if I had to choose one word, it would be “umami.”   

One only sees the beauty of your bag rather than it’s individual details.

I swoon....


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Omg my Mulberry is here!!  It’s “Darwin” leather and she’s just beautiful!  There’s even a lock and key !
> 
> View attachment 5008998





SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5009176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long day of driving! But a cheerful purse helps!


Two different bags, ladies, and beautiful ones!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Omg my Mulberry is here!!  It’s “Darwin” leather and she’s just beautiful!  There’s even a lock and key !
> 
> View attachment 5008998


Ooooooh! You got a tooled Bayswater!  And in the original Darwin leather, too. You lucky lady.
Hope you enjoy carrying it. As we all know, my lazy Bays does not come out very often. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5009176
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long day of driving! But a cheerful purse helps!


Pretty fun bag! Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Hope everyone is having some kind of adventure today. I am at the home office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Hope everyone is having some kind of adventure today. I am at the home office.


No adventure just Covid testing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooooh! You got a tooled Bayswater!  And in the original Darwin leather, too. You lucky lady.
> Hope you enjoy carrying it. As we all know, my lazy Bays does not come out very often.
> 
> Pretty fun bag! Love it!


I’m still in the yellow Mui Mui I really love this color I’m not ready to change just yet. Plus I want to condition the Mulberry .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Hope everyone is having some kind of adventure today. I am at the home office.



A trip to town and adventures abound!  

First the hair salon and then the recycling center. 

Grocery shopping was next and then a quick stop at the ATM.

By the time I got home the new purse insert I’d ordered was waiting for me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m still in the yellow Mui Mui I really love this color I’m not ready to change just yet. Plus I want to condition the Mulberry .



Good choice, Tomsmom. 
Your Mui Mui brightens everyone’s day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday, all!
So - spring is over in my corner. It is snowing again. Luckily it will not last. 
On the bag front I can report that my order from Massaccesi is on its way. Yay!
Hopefully, it comes next week and I can check it out on the following weekend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, Ludmilla!   

March is ”coming in like a lion” here as well. 

It’s reassuring to know that your Massaccesi is on its way.

Meanwhile, the postal system here remains problematic. Some packages arrive on time, while others languish in transit for weeks.

So while I may still look at bags online, my recent experience with USPS has certainly lessened my ardor.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  My school is closed due to a Covid case. Dh is home so we’ll spend the day together .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> March is ”coming in like a lion” here as well.
> 
> It’s reassuring to know that your Massaccesi is on its way.
> 
> Meanwhile, the postal system here remains problematic. Some packages arrive on time, while others languish in transit for weeks.
> 
> So while I may still look at bags online, my recent experience with USPS has certainly lessened my ardor.


I would be wary buying online as well, Fim.
We have several delivery services here, and some are just a miss. I do not order from stores anymore that ship with those services.
Luckily, MM always used DHL and I hope he is using them this time as well.


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  My school is closed due to a Covid case. Dh is home so we’ll spend the day together .


Boo on the covid case but yay on spending the day together with DH!
Do you have any plans?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  My school is closed due to a Covid case. Dh is home so we’ll spend the day together .



Enjoy your day, Tomsmom.  

With your daughter’s wedding on the horizon, I’m sure you’ll find enough to do.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I would be wary buying online as well, Fim.
> We have several delivery services here, and some are just a miss. I do not order from stores anymore that ship with those services.
> Luckily, MM always used DHL and I hope he is using them this time as well.



It’s the same here, Ludmilla.

The purse insert I bought from Amazon was shipped USP and it arrived on schedule.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

It’s time to say good bye to the bags I am donating to our local Community Action.

All of them will undoubtedly end up being sold online rather than in the Thrift Store.

And I’m okay with that.

I see nothing wrong with maximizing a profit for a good cause.

So I’m doing my small part.

All the bags I’m donating have their original dust bags and are in excellent condition.

Any funds they garner will be put into good works that are still so critically needed.

To tweak an old saying, “Nothing lost when there’s everything to gain.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Enjoy your day, Tomsmom.
> 
> With your daughter’s wedding on the horizon, I’m sure you’ll find enough to do.


I still need to have my dress altered!  Ack!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I would be wary buying online as well, Fim.
> We have several delivery services here, and some are just a miss. I do not order from stores anymore that ship with those services.
> Luckily, MM always used DHL and I hope he is using them this time as well.
> 
> Boo on the covid case but yay on spending the day together with DH!
> Do you have any plans?


I’m trying to find a tailor to have my dress altered. Nothing like waiting to the last minute!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m trying to find a tailor to have my dress altered. Nothing like waiting to the last minute!



I feel your pain, Tomsmom.  

In my case, it was the expensive pair of shoes I bought to go with my dress.

I realized that I’d probably kill myself on the dance floor if I didn’t add some “grip.”

So I rushed out just days before the wedding to buy what I needed.

Happily, the small non slip pads did the trick.

Such is the life of the mother of the bride.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s time to say good bye to the bags I am donating to our local Community Action.
> 
> All of them will undoubtedly end up being sold online rather than in the Thrift Store.
> 
> And I’m okay with that.
> 
> I see nothing wrong with maximizing a profit for a good cause.
> 
> So I’m doing my small part.
> 
> All the bags I’m donating have their original dust bags and are in excellent condition.
> 
> Any funds they garner will be put into good works that are still so critically needed.
> 
> To tweak an old saying, “Nothing lost when there’s everything to gain.”


This is a great way to think about it. It also helps dealing with the money loss.  


Tomsmom said:


> I’m trying to find a tailor to have my dress altered. Nothing like waiting to the last minute!


I hope you post a pic!


----------



## Fimpagebag

A speedy by any other name....    

My glove leather Dooney Speedy staying in shape with my new purse insert..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> March is ”coming in like a lion” here as well.
> 
> It’s reassuring to know that your Massaccesi is on its way.
> 
> Meanwhile, the postal system here remains problematic. Some packages arrive on time, while others languish in transit for weeks.
> 
> So while I may still look at bags online, my recent experience with USPS has certainly lessened my ardor.





Ludmilla said:


> I would be wary buying online as well, Fim.
> We have several delivery services here, and some are just a miss. I do not order from stores anymore that ship with those services.
> Luckily, MM always used DHL and I hope he is using them this time as well.



Everything is getting more and more complicated these days.
Even with Amazon.
Two weeks ago I ordered cartridges for my Brita carafe, I was out doing grocery shopping when I got a phone call from the delivery boy.
Normally he puts my parcels in my mail box but he said things have changed: he wasn’t allowed to get into the building . He also said he could come back in the evening.
I gave him one of my neighbour’s phone number.
The lady had to come down and go out of the building to get the parcel ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Everything is getting more and more complicated these days.
> Even with Amazon.
> Two weeks ago I ordered cartridges for my Brita carafe, I was out doing grocery shopping when I got a phone call from the delivery boy.
> Normally he puts my parcels in my mail box but he said things have changed: he wasn’t allowed to get into the building . He also said he could come back in the evening.
> I gave him one of my neighbour’s phone number.
> The lady had to come down and go out of the building to get the parcel ...



Thank goodness for your helpful neighbor, Mariapia. 

Is there any hope for the restrictions to be lifted any time soon?

As more vaccines become available here, there’s hope that more businesses will eventually reopen, as well as public venues.

All we can do is wait and see.


----------



## Narnanz

Hey @Tomsmom .....your in the handbag roundup.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Hey @Tomsmom .....your in the handbag roundup.



Good eye, Narnanz!   

Trust you to spot Tomsmom’s  lovely Coach!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A speedy by any other name....
> 
> My glove leather Dooney Speedy staying in shape with my new purse insert..
> 
> View attachment 5011257


Pretty! Is this nylon or all leather?


Mariapia said:


> Everything is getting more and more complicated these days.
> Even with Amazon.
> Two weeks ago I ordered cartridges for my Brita carafe, I was out doing grocery shopping when I got a phone call from the delivery boy.
> Normally he puts my parcels in my mail box but he said things have changed: he wasn’t allowed to get into the building . He also said he could come back in the evening.
> I gave him one of my neighbour’s phone number.
> The lady had to come down and go out of the building to get the parcel ...


Sigh. Here they come up with new regulations, too. We are now at a point where many have given up to follow up on what is allowed and what is not allowed.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Tomsmom what a lovely Coach! Did you share a pic here? I cannot remember .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty! Is this nylon or all leather?



It’s actually all leather, Ludmilla. 

Smoother and much thinner than most leather, “glove leather” is more akin to deerskin than cowhide.

It tends to resist scratches and is practically waterproof, retaining its suppleness even after it has gotten wet.

Yet this particular Dooney’s very suppleness always drove a structured bag freak like myself nuts. 

Now with a new insert helping it retain its shape, it’ll be worn more often.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s actually all leather, Ludmilla.
> 
> Smoother and much thinner than most leather, “glove leather” is more akin to deerskin than cowhide.
> 
> It tends to resist scratches and is practically waterproof, retaining its suppleness even after it has gotten wet.
> 
> Yet this particular Dooney’s very suppleness always drove a structured bag freak like myself nuts.
> 
> Now with a new insert helping it retain its shape, it’ll be worn more often.


That‘s great. I am a huge fan of Dooney and always liked this particular bag. It would be a shame if it sat around unused.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That‘s great. I am a huge fan of Dooney and always liked this particular bag. It would be a shame if it sat around unused.



I agree, Ludmilla.  

I’ve been revisiting all the Dooneys in my collection lately and I’ve come to appreciate them more and more as time goes on.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I’m up early for a day of vaccinating!

I still have not received my coach duffle, the bag has been in transit over a week now. Love the postal service!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Ludmilla.
> 
> I’ve been revisiting all the Dooneys in my collection lately and I’ve come to appreciate them more and more as time goes on.


 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  I’m up early for a day of vaccinating!
> 
> I still have not received my coach duffle, the bag has been in transit over a week now. Love the postal service!


I am so in awe that you are volunteering!  
Hope the Coach arrives soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

About to take a walk in the sunshine   with Mini Marcie.


Had to take a pic with the actual knitting project as they look so pretty together.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  I’m up early for a day of vaccinating!
> 
> I still have not received my coach duffle, the bag has been in transit over a week now. Love the postal service!



Happy Saturday, Tomsmom!  

Given my recent experience with the USPS, “love” isn’t the four letter word I would use.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank goodness for your helpful neighbor, Mariapia.
> 
> Is there any hope for the restrictions to be lifted any time soon?
> 
> As more vaccines become available here, there’s hope that more businesses will eventually reopen, as well as public venues.
> 
> All we can do is wait and see.


No hope for restrictions to be lifted, Fim.
Our government is trying to avoid a national lockdown  at all costs.
Three areas  only are on lockdown from Fridays 6 pm to Mondays 6 am ...
And mine is part of the strategy.
We are allowed to go out for one hour only and have to carry a document that indicates at what time we left home and the reason why we are outside .
If the Police that patrol the city are unconvinced we get a € 135 fine....


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> About to take a walk in the sunshine   with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 5012208
> 
> Had to take a pic with the actual knitting project as they look so pretty together.


Gorgeous bag, gorgeous scarf, gorgeous colors, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> About to take a walk in the sunshine   with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 5012208
> 
> Had to take a pic with the actual knitting project as they look so pretty together.



So pretty together, Ludmilla.   

I love that your Mini Marcie is so proportionally perfect. She has just the right amount of detail for her size.  

As for your knitting project....


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> About to take a walk in the sunshine   with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 5012208
> 
> Had to take a pic with the actual knitting project as they look so pretty together.


So pretty !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No hope for restrictions to be lifted, Fim.
> Our government is trying to avoid a national lockdown  at all costs.
> Three areas  only are on lockdown from Fridays 6 pm to Mondays 6 am ...
> And mine is part of the strategy.
> We are allowed to go out for one hour only and have to carry a document that indicates at what time we left home and the reason why we are outside .
> If the Police that patrol the city are unconvinced we get a € 135 fine....



How truly awful for you and everyone in your area, Mariapia.  

As bad as things got here, being such a rural agricultural area exempted us from the draconian strictures you describe.


----------



## Lake Effect

Good morning all   Catching up on Wow-ing the bags this week! It is nice to come over here and such and interesting array of brands and colors. I am enjoying it all, the yellow, the deep blue, purple, British tan . . . . . 
Sorry to hear some fellows here are under such restrictions, a year later. This week last year, is when it all started becoming the reality for my region and work place. I was able to get my first dose of Pfizer last Saturday. I literally got an email notice to schedule an appointment late Friday and there were appointments on Saturday so I jumped on it. 
Some of today will be spent organizing my bags so a few pictures may happen . . .  At least the little gem I have carried this week. Another goal for today is to tackle mail and papers that threaten to overtake a rather small dining table!!! And maybe do a little search online for a wallet. The Coach Hutton has caught my eye . . .


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> About to take a walk in the sunshine   with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 5012208
> 
> Had to take a pic with the actual knitting project as they look so pretty together.


Lovely, the Chloe and the knitting! 
What is your project??


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Hey @Tomsmom .....your in the handbag roundup.


I am glad we have you to track these things!! I forget about that area!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> Omg my Mulberry is here!!  It’s “Darwin” leather and she’s just beautiful!  There’s even a lock and key !
> 
> View attachment 5008998


I am actually searching for this bag now and I am looking at the detailing, it's fabulous! It looks like full grain leather! I may have found my next tote  Of course, after I have done clearing and organizing the dozens of bags I already have!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

My coach duffle is supposed to arrive today according to the tracking. We will see...lol.  
I’m vaccinating today so I’ll have to wait until later .


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> I am actually searching for this bag now and I am looking at the detailing, it's fabulous! It looks like full grain leather! I may have found my next tote  Of course, after I have done clearing and organizing the dozens of bags I already have!!!


Thank you !  I hope you find one!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Good morning all   Catching up on Wow-ing the bags this week! It is nice to come over here and such and interesting array of brands and colors. I am enjoying it all, the yellow, the deep blue, purple, British tan . . . . .
> Sorry to hear some fellows here are under such restrictions, a year later. This week last year, is when it all started becoming the reality for my region and work place. I was able to get my first dose of Pfizer last Saturday. I literally got an email notice to schedule an appointment late Friday and there were appointments on Saturday so I jumped on it.
> Some of today will be spent organizing my bags so a few pictures may happen . . .  At least the little gem I have carried this week. Another goal for today is to tackle mail and papers that threaten to overtake a rather small dining table!!! And maybe do a little search online for a wallet. The Coach Hutton has caught my eye . . .



Happy Saturday, Lake Effect!  

I think I have so many bags because it’s so much fun rediscovering old favorites.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My coach duffle is supposed to arrive today according to the tracking. We will see...lol.
> I’m vaccinating today so I’ll have to wait until later .



Hooray!


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> I am glad we have you to track these things!! I forget about that area!!


to my shame I only look to see if any of mine are in the roundup...Ive had two.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> to my shame I only look to see if any of mine are in the roundup...Ive had two.



Good for you,  Narnanz!  

Given the beauty of your bags, you should have more!


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> to my shame I only look to see if any of mine are in the roundup...Ive had two.


Why not, you have some stunners.


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you !  I hope you find one!


 I hope I do too,      but I can wait until I am better organized!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No hope for restrictions to be lifted, Fim.
> Our government is trying to avoid a national lockdown  at all costs.
> Three areas  only are on lockdown from Fridays 6 pm to Mondays 6 am ...
> And mine is part of the strategy.
> We are allowed to go out for one hour only and have to carry a document that indicates at what time we left home and the reason why we are outside .
> If the Police that patrol the city are unconvinced we get a € 135 fine....


This is beyond words.



Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous bag, gorgeous scarf, gorgeous colors, Ludmilla.


Thank you!  


Fimpagebag said:


> So pretty together, Ludmilla.
> 
> I love that your Mini Marcie is so proportionally perfect. She has just the right amount of detail for her size.
> 
> As for your knitting project....


Thank you Fim! Mini Marcie is one of my favorites!
Hehe. Thank you also for the knitting love.


Tomsmom said:


> So pretty !!


Thank you! Patiently awaiting your Coach. 


Lake Effect said:


> Good morning all   Catching up on Wow-ing the bags this week! It is nice to come over here and such and interesting array of brands and colors. I am enjoying it all, the yellow, the deep blue, purple, British tan . . . . .
> Sorry to hear some fellows here are under such restrictions, a year later. This week last year, is when it all started becoming the reality for my region and work place. I was able to get my first dose of Pfizer last Saturday. I literally got an email notice to schedule an appointment late Friday and there were appointments on Saturday so I jumped on it.
> Some of today will be spent organizing my bags so a few pictures may happen . . .  At least the little gem I have carried this week. Another goal for today is to tackle mail and papers that threaten to overtake a rather small dining table!!! And maybe do a little search online for a wallet. The Coach Hutton has caught my eye . . .


Hehe. Sounds like a good plan!
Yes, we have all kinds of bags here. Fun place.
Our corona drama started after March 19. i can remember so well, because my niece turned 30 that day and she was able to have a party. 


Lake Effect said:


> Lovely, the Chloe and the knitting!
> What is your project??


Thank you!
It‘s going to be a triangular shawl.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you,  Narnanz!
> 
> Given the beauty of your bags, you should have more!





Lake Effect said:


> Why not, you have some stunners.


Thank you...but I do have to improve my photography...some of my photos a bit out of focus...cant decide if its the tablet , the fact that I need new glasses or I just suck at taking photos.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here she is, the duffle!
NWT I don’t remember the listing saying NWT, I’m not complaint, oh and the hang tag is heat stamped with “Mom”. I love it!!  The color is oxblood.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> About to take a walk in the sunshine   with Mini Marcie.
> View attachment 5012208
> 
> Had to take a pic with the actual knitting project as they look so pretty together.


I'm making a sweater with a similar texture I think. You knit 1, purl 1, across for 2 rows, then purl 1, knit 1 across for 2 rows.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Thank you...but I do have to improve my photography...some of my photos a bit out of focus...cant decide if its the tablet , the fact that I need new glasses or I just suck at taking photos.


I always like your pics and bags. Esp. those with your bike. They remind me of university days. 


Tomsmom said:


> Here she is, the duffle!
> NWT I don’t remember the listing saying NWT, I’m not complaint, oh and the hang tag is heat stamped with “Mom”. I love it!!  The color is oxblood.
> View attachment 5013064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013066


Ooh! That is pretty! The leather is beautiful and the stamp perfect.  


whateve said:


> I'm making a sweater with a similar texture I think. You knit 1, purl 1, across for 2 rows, then purl 1, knit 1 across for 2 rows.


We are doing the exact same pattern. We call it big pearl pattern. The small pearl pattern is when you change the stitches every row. 
I need to do a jumper soon!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Here she is, the duffle!
> NWT I don’t remember the listing saying NWT, I’m not complaint, oh and the hang tag is heat stamped with “Mom”. I love it!!  The color is oxblood.
> View attachment 5013064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013066



So worth the wait, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Here she is, the duffle!
> NWT I don’t remember the listing saying NWT, I’m not complaint, oh and the hang tag is heat stamped with “Mom”. I love it!!  The color is oxblood.
> View attachment 5013064
> 
> 
> View attachment 5013066


Congrats on your new bag, Tomsmom


----------



## Tomsmom

Yesterday I was bag spotting at the vaccine center, my table was right in front so I saw most people as they came in. When we had slow periods I spotted a mini red Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton neverfull , a ton of Michael Kors, a lot of Coach signature bags, and a Louis Vuitton I want to say delightful.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

When I think of adding another bag to my collection...   

I just reach into my closet for one of my Gerard Darels.   

And somehow any thought of pursuing another bag disappears.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When I think of adding another bag to my collection...
> 
> I just reach into my closet for one of my Gerard Darels.
> 
> And somehow any thought of pursuing another bag disappears.
> 
> View attachment 5013819


I love the deep brown. So rich !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yesterday I was bag spotting at the vaccine center, my table was right in front so I saw most people as they came in. When we had slow periods I spotted a mini red Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton neverfull , a ton of Michael Kors, a lot of Coach signature bags, and a Louis Vuitton I want to say delightful.


Sounds like you had fun. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When I think of adding another bag to my collection...
> 
> I just reach into my closet for one of my Gerard Darels.
> 
> And somehow any thought of pursuing another bag disappears.
> 
> View attachment 5013819


Lovely! My Darel has to wait a bit longer until weather is better.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Yesterday I was bag spotting at the vaccine center, my table was right in front so I saw most people as they came in. When we had slow periods I spotted a mini red Balenciaga, Louis Vuitton neverfull , a ton of Michael Kors, a lot of Coach signature bags, and a Louis Vuitton I want to say delightful.



Good eye, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When I think of adding another bag to my collection...
> 
> I just reach into my closet for one of my Gerard Darels.
> 
> And somehow any thought of pursuing another bag disappears.
> 
> View attachment 5013819


I do the same when I am tempted by something new, Fim.
Your Darel is on a mission when you take it out... deter you from thinking you need an other bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I do the same when I am tempted by something new, Fim.
> Your Darel is on a mission when you take it out... deter you from thinking you need an other bag



I had a sneaking suspicion that you and my Darel were on the same wavelength, Mariapia.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I had a sneaking suspicion that you and my Darel were on the same wavelength, Mariapia.


We are, Fim..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are, Fim..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


>


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, all!
Hope everyone is fine and starting happy into the new week.
I hope for my MM bag arriving during the next days, so I can see it on the weekend.
And yesterday I won a book of one of my favorite authors. 
So, I do feel very lucky right now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, Ludmilla! 

 on winning a book from your favorite author!

On other fronts, I can hardly wait to see your new MM when it arrives. 

Hope is on the horizon here as well. 

Movie theaters opened at 50% capacity over the weekend.  

And there’s even more good news for our local restaurants. 

As of March 15th they’ll be able to operate at 75% capacity. 

On March 23rd indoor gatherings will increase from 50 to 100 attendees. 

Outdoor events will allow up to 200. 

Restrictions on private social gatherings will be loosened as well. 

As to be expected, masks and social distancing will still be in effect for all of the above.

But we’re all used to that by now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> Hope everyone is fine and starting happy into the new week.
> I hope for my MM bag arriving during the next days, so I can see it on the weekend.
> And yesterday I won a book of one of my favorite authors.
> So, I do feel very lucky right now.


That’s awesome!  Happy Monday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all!
> Hope everyone is fine and starting happy into the new week.
> I hope for my MM bag arriving during the next days, so I can see it on the weekend.
> And yesterday I won a book of one of my favorite authors.
> So, I do feel very lucky right now.


Tell us more about the book, Ludmilla


----------



## Tomsmom

So my school is closed due to Covid cases, miss 14 asked to go to the thrift store how could I say no??  
Fendi bag for 40.00!!!


Adorable Kate Spade backpack for 20.00


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So my school is closed due to Covid cases, miss 14 asked to go to the thrift store how could I say no??
> Fendi bag for 40.00!!!
> View attachment 5015400
> 
> Adorable Kate Spade backpack for 20.00
> View attachment 5015403



All hail the queen of Thrift Store finds! 

Wonderful finds, Tomsmom!  

The only question is who has dibs on the Kate Spade Backpack?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> All hail the queen of Thrift Store finds!
> 
> Wonderful finds, Tomsmom!
> 
> The only question is who has dibs on the Kate Spade Backpack?


No one has claimed it so I’ll just *have* to make use of her!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> on winning a book from your favorite author!
> 
> On other fronts, I can hardly wait to see your new MM when it arrives.
> 
> Hope is on the horizon here as well.
> 
> Movie theaters opened at 50% capacity over the weekend.
> 
> And there’s even more good news for our local restaurants.
> 
> As of March 15th they’ll be able to operate at 75% capacity.
> 
> On March 23rd indoor gatherings will increase from 50 to 100 attendees.
> 
> Outdoor events will allow up to 200.
> 
> Restrictions on private social gatherings will be loosened as well.
> 
> As to be expected, masks and social distancing will still be in effect for all of the above.
> 
> But we’re all used to that by now.


I am very happy for you that your restrictions are not so harsh anymore!


Mariapia said:


> Tell us more about the book, Ludmilla


It is young adult fantasy book. The author is German and did 2 adult books with magic/creepy/fantastic elements. I really liked those so I am very curious about this new book.


Tomsmom said:


> So my school is closed due to Covid cases, miss 14 asked to go to the thrift store how could I say no??
> Fendi bag for 40.00!!!
> View attachment 5015400
> 
> Adorable Kate Spade backpack for 20.00
> View attachment 5015403


Oh wow. The  of thrifting did it again!!  
Congrats on your finds!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!
Finally changed bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> Finally changed bags.
> View attachment 5015979



Of all your bags, this one has to be one of my very favorites, Ludmilla. 

With her color and composure she is sure to be the cynosure of all eyes.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> Finally changed bags.
> View attachment 5015979


Simply beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Of all your bags, this one has to be one of my very favorites, Ludmilla.
> 
> With her color and composure she is sure to be the cynosure of all eyes.





Tomsmom said:


> Simply beautiful!!


Thank you, ladies!
This bag is one of my favorites, too.


----------



## Mariapia

It is young adult fantasy book. The author is German and did 2 adult books with magic/creepy/fantastic elements. I really liked those so I am very curious about this new book.

A young adult book?
That should be for me....  



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> Finally changed bags.
> View attachment 5015979


I love Longchamp, I love red, I love your bag


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It is young adult fantasy book. The author is German and did 2 adult books with magic/creepy/fantastic elements. I really liked those so I am very curious about this new book.
> 
> A young adult book?
> That should be for me....
> 
> 
> I love Longchamp, I love red, I love your bag


Thank you, Mariapia!  
We all know that you have a range of very pretty red bags, too. 

I will let you know if I like the book!
Although I do not know if it is translated in French.


----------



## Mariapia

Forgot to tell you all that my city opened a vaccination centre for all volunteers last weekend. I went with two friends and the three of us got our first dose of Astra Zeneca...
We were so happy that we nearly danced in the street on the way home


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you all that my city opened a vaccination centre for all volunteers last weekend. I went with two friends and the three of us got our first dose of Astra Zeneca...
> We were so happy that we nearly danced in the street on the way home


Yayyyyy!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyyy!!!!


The nurse, Tomsmom, was as kind as you are


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The nurse, Tomsmom, was as kind as you are


Awwww!!!  You’re so sweet!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you all that my city opened a vaccination centre for all volunteers last weekend. I went with two friends and the three of us got our first dose of Astra Zeneca...
> We were so happy that we nearly danced in the street on the way home



Hooray! 

I’m so happy for you, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Another Thrift Store find...just in time for St. Patrick’s Day. 

A green preowned Tiganello small to medium size Hobo.

And because it’s highly unlikely Purse Blog would ever review a $20 bag...




Once I left the shop, I switched out bags so I could put her through her paces.

She did surprisingly well.

She easily accommodated all my essentials and was easy to carry.

The two front pockets were handy for loose change and receipts while shopping.

Additionally, she went remarkably well with the facemask I was wearing.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Another Thrift Store find...just in time for St. Patrick’s Day.
> 
> A green preowned Tiganello small to medium size Hobo.
> 
> And because it’s highly unlikely Purse Blog would ever review a $20 bag...
> 
> View attachment 5016475
> 
> 
> Once I left the shop, I switched out bags so I could put her through her paces.
> 
> She did surprisingly well.
> 
> She easily accommodated all my essentials and was easy to carry.
> 
> The two front pockets were handy for loose change and receipts while shopping.
> 
> Additionally, she went remarkably well with the facemask I was wearing.
> 
> View attachment 5016479


What a beauty, Fim  
That green is perfect and not only for St Patrick’s Day.
Green, as you know, is my favorite colour
I have two green bags...only
Unfortunately...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, Fim
> That green is perfect and not only for St Patrick’s Day.
> Green, as you know, is my favorite colour
> I have two green bags...only
> Unfortunately...



I know what you mean, Mariapia. Finding the right green is never easy. 

That’s why (even though I really didn’t need another bag) I simply couldn’t resist. 

Of course, Miss Tig insisted on some family pics as soon as I got home....


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Forgot to tell you all that my city opened a vaccination centre for all volunteers last weekend. I went with two friends and the three of us got our first dose of Astra Zeneca...
> We were so happy that we nearly danced in the street on the way home


This is great news! Hope you do not meet any reactions to the vaccine. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Another Thrift Store find...just in time for St. Patrick’s Day.
> 
> A green preowned Tiganello small to medium size Hobo.
> 
> And because it’s highly unlikely Purse Blog would ever review a $20 bag...
> 
> View attachment 5016475
> 
> 
> Once I left the shop, I switched out bags so I could put her through her paces.
> 
> She did surprisingly well.
> 
> She easily accommodated all my essentials and was easy to carry.
> 
> The two front pockets were handy for loose change and receipts while shopping.
> 
> Additionally, she went remarkably well with the facemask I was wearing.
> 
> View attachment 5016479


Ooooh! I like that green! This is one pretty bag.
And I just wish we were still allowed to wear masks like that.  


Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Mariapia. Finding the right green is never easy.
> 
> That’s why (even though I really didn’t need another bag) I simply couldn’t resist.
> 
> Of course, Miss Tig insisted on some family pics as soon as I got home....
> 
> View attachment 5016555
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016563


Nice family!
Would you do a modelling pic with the crossbody bags pretty please? I‘d like to see their size.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is great news! Hope you do not meet any reactions to the vaccine.
> 
> Ooooh! I like that green! This is one pretty bag.
> And I just wish we were still allowed to wear masks like that.
> 
> Nice family!
> Would you do a modelling pic with the crossbody bags pretty please? I‘d like to see their size.



Actually they’re both shoulder bags, Ludmilla. 

But because you asked....









Close ups make them look much larger than they are....





Which is why I always ask for a bag’s dimensions when I shop online.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is great news! Hope you do not meet any reactions to the vaccine.



I had a few side effects : chills and muscle pains during the following night and everything was okay then.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Mariapia. Finding the right green is never easy.
> 
> That’s why (even though I really didn’t need another bag) I simply couldn’t resist.
> 
> Of course, Miss Tig insisted on some family pics as soon as I got home....
> 
> View attachment 5016555
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016563


Wow! The Tig family is adorable, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I had a few side effects : chills and muscle pains during the following night and everything was okay then.



Good to hear, Mariapia. My older sister had a similar reaction to the Pfizer vaccine but was better by the next day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! The Tig family is adorable, Fim



Glad you like them, Mariapia.   

What makes them even more adorable is that I got all three for less than $80.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good to hear, Mariapia. My older sister had a similar reaction to the Pfizer vaccine but was better by the next day.


All vaccines have more or less the same side effects, Fim.
My two friends had chills and muscle pains too on day 2


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like them, Mariapia.
> 
> What makes them even more adorable is that I got all three for less than $80.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Mariapia. Finding the right green is never easy.
> 
> That’s why (even though I really didn’t need another bag) I simply couldn’t resist.
> 
> Of course, Miss Tig insisted on some family pics as soon as I got home....
> 
> View attachment 5016555
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016563


Just love the family pic!  Such great colors!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> All vaccines have more or less the same side effects, Fim.
> My two friends had chills and muscle pains too on day 2



You’re right, Mariapia. 

I have friends who have had similar reactions after their flu shots.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I’m thinking I should change bags. But can’t decide. The thrifted Fendi?  Under the radar Coach or Mulberry. I’ll be at the vaccine center Thursday and Friday so I’m thinking logos are out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just love the family pic!  Such great colors!


 
Thank you, Tomsmom.  

All three just make me think Spring.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I’m thinking I should change bags. But can’t decide. The thrifted Fendi?  Under the radar Coach or Mulberry. I’ll be at the vaccine center Thursday and Friday so I’m thinking logos are out.



I’d go for “street cred” if I were you, Tomsmom.  

I‘d opt for your Marni.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually they’re both shoulder bags, Ludmilla.
> 
> But because you asked....
> 
> View attachment 5016663
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5016664
> 
> 
> 
> Close ups make them look much larger than they are....
> 
> View attachment 5016666
> View attachment 5016667
> 
> 
> Which is why I always ask for a bag’s dimensions when I shop online.


Thank you, Fim!
The shoulder strap looked like a crossbody strap for me. 
The bags are actually larger than I thought. 


Mariapia said:


> I had a few side effects : chills and muscle pains during the following night and everything was okay then.


Glad to hear this!


Tomsmom said:


> So I’m thinking I should change bags. But can’t decide. The thrifted Fendi?  Under the radar Coach or Mulberry. I’ll be at the vaccine center Thursday and Friday so I’m thinking logos are out.


Ha! The difficult questions of life. 
I have changed into Lexy today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim!
> The shoulder strap looked like a crossbody strap for me.
> The bags are actually larger than I thought.
> 
> Glad to hear this!
> 
> Ha! The difficult questions of life.
> I have changed into Lexy today.
> View attachment 5017210



Wow. That’s all I can think every time I see this bag, Ludmilla. 

Not every HG bag lives up to its expectations.

But your Lexy does.

She was “attained” rather than purchased and her value is inestimable.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim!
> The shoulder strap looked like a crossbody strap for me.
> The bags are actually larger than I thought.
> 
> Glad to hear this!
> 
> Ha! The difficult questions of life.
> I have changed into Lexy today.
> View attachment 5017210


So, so pretty!  That color is beautiful.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow. That’s all I can think every time I see this bag, Ludmilla.
> 
> Not every HG bag lives up to its expectations.
> 
> But your Lexy does.
> 
> She was “attained” rather than purchased and her value is inestimable.





Tomsmom said:


> So, so pretty!  That color is beautiful.


Thank you both, ladies!
Yes, this bag lives up to its expectations. 
I am very happy that I bought her, although I did not need her.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

Without my fully realizing it, yesterday at the Thrift Shop was a watershed moment for me. 

But I realized it this morning. I thought about checking out bags online. 

Then I realized I couldn’t think of a single bag that would capture my interest. 

Naturally I rebelled against such heresy. 

But after I went online I was at a loss as how to proceed. 

Try as I might, I couldn’t think of a single search criteria that interested me. 

So I decided to stop looking. 

Instead I’ll wait for the fates to conspire and send my next bag my way.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you both, ladies!
> Yes, this bag lives up to its expectations.
> I am very happy that I bought her, although I did not need her.


Lexy was meant to be yours, Ludmilla.
She had been on your mind for months when you finally found her.
I think you needed her, definitely


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Without my fully realizing it, yesterday at the Thrift Shop was a watershed moment for me.
> 
> But I realized it this morning. I thought about checking out bags online.
> 
> Then I realized I couldn’t think of a single bag that would capture my interest.
> 
> Naturally I rebelled against such heresy.
> 
> But after I went online I was at a loss as how to proceed.
> 
> Try as I might, I couldn’t think of a single search criteria that interested me.
> 
> So I decided to stop looking.
> 
> Instead I’ll wait for the fates to conspire and send my next bag my way.


I am in the same situation, Fim...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am in the same situation, Fim...



When you think about it, we’re actually in an enviable position, Mariapia.  

I’ll take a curated collection over clutter any day of the week.    

The same is true for peace of mind.  

Bag boredom and restless longing has led me to more than one regrettable purchase.  

None which were ever worn, let alone kept.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> When you think about it, we’re actually in an enviable position, Mariapia.
> 
> I’ll take a curated collection over clutter any day of the week.
> 
> The same is true for peace of mind.
> 
> Bag boredom and restless longing has led me to more than one regrettable purchase.
> 
> None which were ever worn, let alone kept.


Yes... I recognize myself in what you say, Fim...
Fortunately,  if I may say so , stars are aligned at the moment:
There are no real bag shops in my place any more
Ordering from the Internet is not an option as delivery services are more complicated than ever.
Consignment stores in town don’t get anything from their usual sellers..
I should be safe for.... a few years... at least..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you both, ladies!
> Yes, this bag lives up to its expectations.
> I am very happy that I bought her, although I did not need her.


Yes you did *need* her, lol!


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Without my fully realizing it, yesterday at the Thrift Shop was a watershed moment for me.
> 
> But I realized it this morning. I thought about checking out bags online.
> 
> Then I realized I couldn’t think of a single bag that would capture my interest.
> 
> Naturally I rebelled against such heresy.
> 
> But after I went online I was at a loss as how to proceed.
> 
> Try as I might, I couldn’t think of a single search criteria that interested me.
> 
> So I decided to stop looking.
> 
> Instead I’ll wait for the fates to conspire and send my next bag my way.



It sounds like you are actually **content** with your current collection.  That's wonderful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Claudia Herzog said:


> It sounds like you are actually **content** with your current collection.  That's wonderful!



I think you’re right, Claudia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  
It promises to be a busy day. I have to go the DMV, stop by the drugstore, go to the ATM, then get gas on my way home.  

So I’m back in my Dooney Speedy for today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Yes... I recognize myself in what you say, Fim...
> Fortunately,  if I may say so , stars are aligned at the moment:
> There are no real bag shops in my place any more
> Ordering from the Internet is not an option as delivery services are more complicated than ever.
> Consignment stores in town don’t get anything from their usual sellers..
> I should be safe for.... a few years... at least..


Yes you sound safe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!  Since my school is closed I decided to come to the vaccine center. I’m in my Coach duffle, can’t take a pic right now I don’t think anyone would understand lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!  Since my school is closed I decided to come to the vaccine center. I’m in my Coach duffle, can’t take a pic right now I don’t think anyone would understand lol!



Post a pic when you can, Tomsmom.  

Looking forward to seeing your Coach in action.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Without my fully realizing it, yesterday at the Thrift Shop was a watershed moment for me.
> 
> But I realized it this morning. I thought about checking out bags online.
> 
> Then I realized I couldn’t think of a single bag that would capture my interest.
> 
> Naturally I rebelled against such heresy.
> 
> But after I went online I was at a loss as how to proceed.
> 
> Try as I might, I couldn’t think of a single search criteria that interested me.
> 
> So I decided to stop looking.
> 
> Instead I’ll wait for the fates to conspire and send my next bag my way.


Ha! I know that feeling.
Most of the times it ends after 3 days. At least for me. 


Mariapia said:


> Lexy was meant to be yours, Ludmilla.
> She had been on your mind for months when you finally found her.
> I think you needed her, definitely


Do not tell anyone, but that bag has been on my mind for years.
And I would have spedn probably less money on bags, if I had bought it right away for full prize. 


Tomsmom said:


> Yes you did *need* her, lol!


Hehehe. Yes!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> It promises to be a busy day. I have to go the DMV, stop by the drugstore, go to the ATM, then get gas on my way home.
> 
> So I’m back in my Dooney Speedy for today.
> 
> View attachment 5018646


Pretty! I love all Speedys!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Had a two hours videoconference today.
Looking forward to unpack the green Theia tomorrow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Had a two hours videoconference today.
> Looking forward to unpack the green Theia tomorrow!



Looking forward to seeing your new Theia as well, Ludmilla!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

75 degrees and sunny was what my troop needed today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5019349
> 
> 75 degrees and sunny was what my troop needed today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday, all!
Today it is back to the country and then it is "great box opening"!
Exited.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of the Bilberries today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday, all!
> Today it is back to the country and then it is "great box opening"!
> Exited.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  
I can’t think of a better way for you to start off your weekend !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> One of the Bilberries today.
> View attachment 5019883



Great choice, Ludmilla!   

Perfect for your trip out to the country after work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday, all!
> Today it is back to the country and then it is "great box opening"!
> Exited.


Can’t wait!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Back at the vaccine center.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Not sure what my weekend may hold, one of my Darels will have to do it for me.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5019349
> 
> 75 degrees and sunny was what my troop needed today.



What a great pic, SouthernPurseGal  



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday, all!
> Today it is back to the country and then it is "great box opening"!
> Exited.



Wonderful perspective, Ludmilla
 We are all waiting for a reveal 



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Not sure what my weekend may hold, one of my Darels will have to do it for me.
> 
> View attachment 5020037


I saw a lady carrying the same lovely bag this morning, Fim.
Gorgeous in your pic and gorgeous in real life as well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> I can’t think of a better way for you to start off your weekend !





Tomsmom said:


> Can’t wait!!





Mariapia said:


> What a great pic, SouthernPurseGal
> 
> 
> 
> Wonderful perspective, Ludmilla
> We are all waiting for a reveal
> 
> 
> I saw a lady carrying the same lovely bag this morning, Fim.
> Gorgeous in your pic and gorgeous in real life as well.


Here you are ladies!
Thank you for being excited with me. 


The green is a bit greener irl. Truly like ivy leaves. The leather is very smooth and shiny. It should wrinkle over time (like we all do ) and I am very curious how it will break in.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I saw a lady carrying the same lovely bag this morning, Fim.
> Gorgeous in your pic and gorgeous in real life as well.



Sounds like I’m in good company, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Here you are ladies!
> Thank you for being excited with me.
> View attachment 5020295
> 
> The green is a bit greener irl. Truly like ivy leaves. The leather is very smooth and shiny. It should wrinkle over time (like we all do ) and I am very curious how it will break in.



Beyond gorgeous, Ludmilla! 
The green is so rich, the leather so perfect, the style so timeless... 

Words fail me...


----------



## Ludmilla

Here is the inside.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Sounds like I’m in good company, Mariapia!


You definitely are, Fim. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Beyond gorgeous, Ludmilla!
> 
> The green is so rich, the leather so perfect...
> 
> Absolutely beyond words....



Thank you!
I like the leather a lot. But, I guess it is not for the cautious ones.
It will scratch.


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Here is the inside.
> View attachment 5020316



It’s rare that the interior of a bag equals the beauty of its exterior. But your Theia manages to do both.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> ....
> 
> I like the leather a lot. But, I guess it is not for the cautious ones.
> It will scratch.



Smooth leather is more forgiving than you might think, Ludmilla.

I’ve always been able to rub out light scratches in my smooth leather bags. 

The same hasn’t always been true with some of my more textured leather bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Here you are ladies!
> Thank you for being excited with me.
> View attachment 5020295
> 
> The green is a bit greener irl. Truly like ivy leaves. The leather is very smooth and shiny. It should wrinkle over time (like we all do ) and I am very curious how it will break in.


It’s beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s rare that the interior of a bag equals the beauty of its exterior. But your Theia manages to do both.


The fact that I can choose the lining is one of the huge positive points with MM.


Fimpagebag said:


> Smooth leather is more forgiving than you might think, Ludmilla.
> 
> I’ve always been able to rub out light scratches in my smooth leather bags.
> 
> The same hasn’t always been true with some of my more textured leather bags.


I might actually already have the chance to try this. 


Tomsmom said:


> It’s beautiful!


Thank you, dear!
Hope you have a good day at the vaccination center.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here you are ladies!
> Thank you for being excited with me.
> View attachment 5020295
> 
> The green is a bit greener irl. Truly like ivy leaves. The leather is very smooth and shiny. It should wrinkle over time (like we all do ) and I am very curious how it will break in.


Your new Theia is gorgeous, Ludmilla.
Don’t worry about the leather, it will be tougher than you think, Fim is right.
And on top of that, it’s green, wow!  
Congrats on your new Massaccesi!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your new Theia is gorgeous, Ludmilla.
> Don’t worry about the leather, it will be tougher than you think, Fim is right.
> And on top of that, it’s green, wow!
> Congrats on your new Massaccesi!


Thank you!! Tbh I stopped worrying about leather for a while. As I never manage to keep something in perfect condition.  
I just go with bumps and scratches. 
At least my bags look like they were worn and not just tucked into the closet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!! Tbh I stopped worrying about leather for a while. As I never manage to keep something in perfect condition.
> I just go with bumps and scratches.
> At least my bags look like they were worn and not just tucked into the closet.



We have the same philosophy, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla! 
Hope you have a fun day ahead of you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!! Tbh I stopped worrying about leather for a while. As I never manage to keep something in perfect condition.
> I just go with bumps and scratches.
> At least my bags look like they were worn and not just tucked into the closet.


Exactlly, Ludmilla.
Same with new leather sneakers or  a new leather jacket...


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday. Today my girls and I are going out for lunch someplace “fancy” before miss 22 gets married next weekend eek!!  At the moment I’m at the hair salon. I really need a cut and color. .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> We have the same philosophy, Ludmilla.





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> Hope you have a fun day ahead of you.


We have a storm right now.
Managed to buy some wool, though. 


Mariapia said:


> Exactlly, Ludmilla.
> Same with new leather sneakers or  a new leather jacket...


Oh. Yes. Shoes are probably even worse.


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday. Today my girls and I are going out for lunch someplace “fancy” before miss 22 gets married next weekend eek!!  At the moment I’m at the hair salon. I really need a cut and color. .


Eeeek! How exciting is this?!?! We really need to see your dress?
Is your daughter excited?
Here, parties are still not allowed. How do you plan the wedding? Will there be a reception?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

As confession is said to be good for the soul.....

Two of the bags I’d decided to donate never made it to the Thrift Shop.

Instead I’d switched them out at the last minute for two other bags which I’d planned to keep.

I suppose it all came down to emotional attachment. 

The bags I ended up donating were my two Patricia Nash Bucket bags. 





Admittedly they were very nice bags. But they just didn’t work for me.

Lovely but lifeless, there was no give to their leather.

Unlike the two bags I kept, also by Patricia Nash.

Both are formerly failed projects that I‘ve since successfully reworked.

My Patricia Nash Luzilles.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday. Today my girls and I are going out for lunch someplace “fancy” before miss 22 gets married next weekend eek!!  At the moment I’m at the hair salon. I really need a cut and color. .



Happy Saturday, Tomsmom!  

The week before a wedding goes by in a flash.

Just remember to enjoy every moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

My duffle in the car


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My duffle in the car
> 
> View attachment 5021223



What a great bag to see you through the day, Tomsmom!    

Perfect for lunch at a fancy restaurant and any shopping afterwards.  

Is she as comfortable as she looks to carry?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> What a great bag to see you through the day, Tomsmom!
> 
> Perfect for lunch at a fancy restaurant and any shopping afterwards.
> 
> Is she as comfortable as she looks to carry?


Totally comfortable!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As confession is said to be good for the soul.....
> 
> Two of the bags I’d decided to donate never made it to the Thrift Shop.
> 
> Instead I’d switched them out at the last minute for two other bags which I’d planned to keep.
> 
> I suppose it all came down to emotional attachment.
> 
> The bags I ended up donating were my two Patricia Nash Bucket bags.
> 
> View attachment 5021147
> View attachment 5021148
> 
> 
> Admittedly they were very nice bags. But they just didn’t work for me.
> 
> Lovely but lifeless, there was no give to their leather.
> 
> Unlike the two bags I kept, also by Patricia Nash.
> 
> Both are formerly failed projects that I‘ve since successfully reworked.
> 
> My Patricia Nash Luzilles.....
> 
> View attachment 5021182


Bucket bags are tricky. I really like the look of them, but the ones I have are not often used. 
Your Luzilles look very pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, all!
It is very early in the morning, but I am awake. Ready for coffee.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  Just having coffee, decided to take off from the vaccine center and take care of wedding errands such as miss 14 needs shoes!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Bucket bags are tricky. I really like the look of them, but the ones I have are not often used.
> Your Luzilles look very pretty!



You’re right, Ludmilla.  

I loved the look of the bucket bags I eventually donated. It was why I originally bought them.  

More decorative than wearable, I soon realized that they weren’t particularly user friendly bags. 

In fact the only time I took them out of the closet was just to look at them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> It is very early in the morning, but I am awake. Ready for coffee.



I’m up early too, Ludmilla.  

Though to my eternal shame, my morning caffeine of choice is a tall glass of cold Pepsi.  




Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Just having coffee, decided to take off from the vaccine center and take care of wedding errands such as miss 14 needs shoes!



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!   

With less than a week before the wedding you have your own “March Madness” to contend with.


----------



## Lake Effect

Good morning, wanted to enjoy my Sunday morning coffee with this thread 



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Without my fully realizing it, yesterday at the Thrift Shop was a watershed moment for me.
> 
> But I realized it this morning. I thought about checking out bags online.
> 
> Then I realized I couldn’t think of a single bag that would capture my interest.
> 
> Naturally I rebelled against such heresy.
> 
> But after I went online I was at a loss as how to proceed.
> 
> Try as I might, I couldn’t think of a single search criteria that interested me.
> 
> So I decided to stop looking.
> 
> Instead I’ll wait for the fates to conspire and send my next bag my way.



I too am waiting for the bag universe to send me my next bag  After counting my bags, and realizing I have amassed dozens (in just 4 years), overwhelmingly vintage Coach,  admittedly a few in the name of collecting and many for a refurbishing experience, I realize what I want to do is organize and optimize storage, tackle the ones that need to be refurbished, and rehome the ones that while nice, have become more of acquaintances LOL and I seem to pass over for reasons known and unknown.

I can hold out for a gorgeous Mulberry tote as seen earlier!!!




Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I know that feeling.
> Most of the times it ends after 3 days. At least for me.
> And I would have spedn probably less money on bags, if I had bought it right away for full prize.
> 
> Hehehe. Yes!



Much to my surprise, I have gone months without buying a bags. I did buy two small leather goods. I have my share of bargains, deals, steals and hard to find bags. Now I am ready to "curate". I would like a new wallet, and a new one at Coach has caught my eye.


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5019349
> 
> 75 degrees and sunny was what my troop needed today.


I need a piece of that action!!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As confession is said to be good for the soul.....
> 
> Two of the bags I’d decided to donate never made it to the Thrift Shop.
> 
> Instead I’d switched them out at the last minute for two other bags which I’d planned to keep.
> 
> I suppose it all came down to emotional attachment.
> 
> The bags I ended up donating were my two Patricia Nash Bucket bags.
> 
> View attachment 5021147
> View attachment 5021148
> 
> 
> Admittedly they were very nice bags. But they just didn’t work for me.
> 
> Lovely but lifeless, there was no give to their leather.
> 
> Unlike the two bags I kept, also by Patricia Nash.
> 
> Both are formerly failed projects that I‘ve since successfully reworked.
> 
> My Patricia Nash Luzilles.....
> 
> View attachment 5021182


I get it. I have a lovely flap shoulder bag in a cool taupe brown, new to me from eBay. Because I had expected a warm, chocolate brown, I did not warm up to it (lol no pun intended). After much hemming and hawing, I decided to take it to a shop that purchases items outright. They offered half of what I would pay for a Starbucks Mocha Latte grande  ( and I would have settled for about the cost of three!) and I thought I would sooner donate it. Then I grabbed it as I was walking out the door to a consignment shop with other clothes. And they were not taking anything for a few weeks. 
Somehow, it came to work with me one day. I warmed up to the cool taupe and because I have it black and really like the style, it has gone on to be a favorite.  Go figure.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> I get it. I have a lovely flap shoulder bag in a cool taupe brown, new to me from eBay. Because I had expected a warm, chocolate brown, I did not warm up to it (lol no pun intended). After much hemming and hawing, I decided to take it to a shop that purchases items outright. They offered half of what I would pay for a Starbucks Mocha Latte grande  ( and I would have settled for about the cost of three!) and I thought I would sooner donate it. Then I grabbed it as I was walking out the door to a consignment shop with other clothes. And they were not taking anything for a few weeks.
> Somehow, it came to work with me one day. I warmed up to the cool taupe and because I have it black and really like the style, it has gone on to be a favorite.  Go figure.



Happy Sunday, Lake Effect! 

I’ve had a similar experience with my Dooney Cassidy. 




It was a nice bag, but just not quite what I’d expected. 
I thought about donating it, but then the COVID lockdown intervened. 

It was then that I realized that it was the perfect bag for the times. 

I could wipe it down with disinfectant and not worry about bringing any stray “bugs” home with me. 

In a word, the darn thing was impervious to all and any abuse. It didn’t scuff, it didn’t stain... 

And earned its place among my other bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> I get it. I have a lovely flap shoulder bag in a cool taupe brown, new to me from eBay. Because I had expected a warm, chocolate brown, I did not warm up to it (lol no pun intended). After much hemming and hawing, I decided to take it to a shop that purchases items outright. They offered half of what I would pay for a Starbucks Mocha Latte grande  ( and I would have settled for about the cost of three!) and I thought I would sooner donate it. Then I grabbed it as I was walking out the door to a consignment shop with other clothes. And they were not taking anything for a few weeks.
> Somehow, it came to work with me one day. I warmed up to the cool taupe and because I have it black and really like the style, it has gone on to be a favorite.  Go figure.





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Lake Effect!
> 
> I’ve had a similar experience with my Dooney Cassidy.
> 
> View attachment 5022159
> 
> 
> It was a nice bag, but just not quite what I’d expected.
> I thought about donating it, but then the COVID lockdown intervened.
> 
> It was then that I realized that it was the perfect bag for the times.
> 
> I could wipe it down with disinfectant and not worry about bringing any stray “bugs” home with me.
> 
> In a word, the darn thing was impervious to all and any abuse. It didn’t scuff, it didn’t stain...
> 
> And earned its place among my other bags.



Ladies, I love your stories about the bag  you didn’t like at first  and finally fell in love with.
I have the same kind of story but... the other way around ....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love your stories about the bag  you didn’t like at first  and finally fell in love with.
> I have the same kind of story but... the other way around ....



I have one of those as well, Mariapia.  
I was wholly smitten by a Patricia Nash Pisticci Shoulder bag. 

But it wasn’t long before I realized it wasn’t at all as I’d imagined. 

It was uncomfortable, impractical, and I had to force myself to wear it. 
Eventually I gave up the fight and got rid of it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love your stories about the bag  you didn’t like at first  and finally fell in love with.
> I have the same kind of story but... the other way around ....


+1.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday all!


Although our weather is like this at the moment:




I took my new bag to the office.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi Ludmilla
Getting up knowing you are going to carry a new bag is always very exciting ...
Especially on a Monday morning ...
Especially when the bag is a lovely green Theia


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi Ludmilla
> Getting up knowing you are going to carry a new bag is always very exciting ...
> Especially on a Monday morning ...
> Especially when the bag is a lovely green Theia


So very true!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday all!
> View attachment 5022883
> 
> Although our weather is like this at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 5022884
> 
> 
> I took my new bag to the office.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So very true!



Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

To my mind, your new Theia is the very definition of luxury. 

She has been made for you, according to your specifications. No one else has a bag precisely like her.

Nor is it likely they ever will. 

So be prepared for the admiring glances and envious comments.

You and your Theia deserve them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday all!
> View attachment 5022883
> 
> Although our weather is like this at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 5022884
> 
> 
> I took my new bag to the office.


Happy Monday!  We are having similar weather, sunny and beautiful one day; terribly windy and cold the next.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  We are having similar weather, sunny and beautiful one day; terribly windy and cold the next.



Happy Monday, Tomsmom.   

We have the same weather here as well.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday all!
> View attachment 5022883
> 
> Although our weather is like this at the moment:
> 
> View attachment 5022884
> 
> 
> I took my new bag to the office.


One like for the bag and another for the analysis!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> To my mind, your new Theia is the very definition of luxury.
> 
> *She has been made for you, according to your specifications*. No one else has a bag precisely like her.
> 
> Nor is it likely they ever will.
> 
> So be prepared for the admiring glances and envious comments.
> 
> You and your Theia deserve them.


This is the best about MM bags.
Although I do not need any adjustments with Theia. I just choose leather and lining.


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  We are having similar weather, sunny and beautiful one day; terribly windy and cold the next.





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Tomsmom.
> 
> We have the same weather here as well.


It is not really a solace that you go through similar weather.
Hope there will be  on the wedding day @Tomsmom


Lake Effect said:


> One like for the bag and another for the analysis!


----------



## Tomsmom

I wish us all sunshine and mild temps!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

So there I was (briefly but blissfully bag content) when I decided to test my resolve. And I think I would’ve succeeded if it hadn’t been for (as it almost always is) “that one bag.”  

A preowned silver Gerard Darel 24hr.   

There were painstaking pics of every detail, every small nearly undetectable flaw. In a doomed effort to forestall the inevitable,
I put it on my watchlist and waited for benign fate to intervene. 

Which it did with a vengeance. In response to my interest, the seller offered a reasonable discount. Still fighting the good fight, I put in an equally reasonable counteroffer. 

Which (based upon my excellent buyer history) she accepted without hesitation. 

As if that wasn’t enough, the post office miraculously did its job and got the bag to me in record time. 

Benign fate my a$$. 
As the victim of an obvious Cosmic Conspiracy, I was prepared to regret my folly. 

But once I saw what fate had actually wrought....


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Can’t wait to see Fim!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Can’t wait to see Fim!!



I plan to post pics later today, Tomsmom. I’m taking her out for a test run this morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> So there I was (briefly but blissfully bag content) when I decided to test my resolve. And I think I would’ve succeeded if it hadn’t been for (as it almost always is) “that one bag.”
> 
> A preowned silver Gerard Darel 24hr.
> 
> There were painstaking pics of every detail, every small nearly undetectable flaw. In a doomed effort to forestall the inevitable,
> I put it on my watchlist and waited for benign fate to intervene.
> 
> Which it did with a vengeance. In response to my interest, the seller offered a reasonable discount. Still fighting the good fight, I put in an equally reasonable counteroffer.
> 
> Which (based upon my excellent buyer history) she accepted without hesitation.
> 
> As if that wasn’t enough, the post office miraculously did its job and got the bag to me in record time.
> 
> Benign fate my a$$.
> As the victim of an obvious Cosmic Conspiracy, I was prepared to regret my folly.
> 
> But once I saw what fate had actually wrought....


Welcome to the dark side of being bag content, Fim. 
Hint: We never are.  
Super excited about seeing your new bag!!!
And yet another Darel. This makes me really happy. 
(And yes, I can totally relate ... I was way to often in the same position like you!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> So there I was (briefly but blissfully bag content) when I decided to test my resolve. And I think I would’ve succeeded if it hadn’t been for (as it almost always is) “that one bag.”
> 
> A preowned silver Gerard Darel 24hr.
> 
> There were painstaking pics of every detail, every small nearly undetectable flaw. In a doomed effort to forestall the inevitable,
> I put it on my watchlist and waited for benign fate to intervene.
> 
> Which it did with a vengeance. In response to my interest, the seller offered a reasonable discount. Still fighting the good fight, I put in an equally reasonable counteroffer.
> 
> Which (based upon my excellent buyer history) she accepted without hesitation.
> 
> As if that wasn’t enough, the post office miraculously did its job and got the bag to me in record time.
> 
> Benign fate my a$$.
> As the victim of an obvious Cosmic Conspiracy, I was prepared to regret my folly.
> 
> But once I saw what fate had actually wrought....


Wonderful, Fim..
All planets were aligned..
We just can’t wait to meet Miss Silver..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Welcome to the dark side of being bag content, Fim.
> Hint: We never are.
> Super excited about seeing your new bag!!!
> And yet another Darel. This makes me really happy.
> 
> I thought it would, Ludmilla!
> 
> (And yes, I can totally relate ... I was way to often in the same position like you!





Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim..
> All planets were aligned..
> We just can’t wait to meet Miss Silver..



Here she is, Mariapia. In all her shine and insouciance....
My preowned silver Gerard Darel 24hr.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m at the Sal Val and they have Hermès bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at the Sal Val and they have Hermès bag!



And are the fates conspiring, Tomsmom?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Here she is, Mariapia. In all her shine and insouciance....
> My preowned silver Gerard Darel 24hr.
> 
> View attachment 5024541
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024544
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024545
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024546
> View attachment 5024560


Stunning bag, Fim  
It looks great on you.
What a find
Huge, huge congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at the Sal Val and they have Hermès bag!


Wow!
Do you like it?


----------



## Tomsmom

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at the Sal Val and they have Hermès bag!


Not real


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Do you like it?


Fake


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Not real





Tomsmom said:


> Fake


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Fake



Better to know before you buy it rather than afterwards, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Stunning bag, Fim
> It looks great on you.
> What a find
> Huge, huge congrats!



Glad you like her, Mariapia. 

I admit I was curious to see if how people might react to such an unabashedly silver bag. 

So I decided to find out. Miss Silver was a decided hit with the girl behind the counter when I went to get sushi. 

Later a well dressed woman approximately my age looked askance at Miss Silver in the gourmet section of Wegman’s. 

Without her saying a word I replied, “Yes. It makes things so much easier in a police line up.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Here she is, Mariapia. In all her shine and insouciance....
> My preowned silver Gerard Darel 24hr.
> 
> View attachment 5024541
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024544
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024545
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024546
> View attachment 5024560


Love love the new silver!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love love the new silver!!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I’m glad you like it.  

I’ve seen plenty of beautiful silver bags for formal occasions or a night out.  

But to find one of good quality for casual wear had always proved daunting. 

Their leather was either too thin or their style nonexistent.  

If I was going to have a silver bag (I always told myself) it had to one that I would absolutely love.  

And as it’s turned out, Miss Silver is just that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025106


Miss Silver gets a lot of compliments, Fim.
People have definitely very good taste.
Have a nice St Patrick’s Day


----------



## Fimpagebag

And to start your day.... 


Mariapia said:


> Miss Silver gets a lot of compliments, Fim.
> People have definitely very good taste.
> Have a nice St Patrick’s Day



I think I already have, Mariapia. 
If Miss Silver doesn’t qualify as “the luck of the Irish” I don’t know what does. 
As for compliments, I think my DH comparing her to a baked potato is one that I’m unlikely to ever let him forget.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Here she is, Mariapia. In all her shine and insouciance....
> My preowned silver Gerard Darel 24hr.
> 
> View attachment 5024541
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024544
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024545
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024546
> View attachment 5024560


Happy St. Patrick's Day!
This is one pretty silver bag.
I am not surprised that you get envious looks!
Need to take my Darel out, soon. Maybe next week. 


Tomsmom said:


> Fake


Boo on this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday all!
Today is one of the days ... My new boss and I have to do a list about all the stuff that I work not.
My postion is going to be evaltuated.
But, do not think that I might get a raise. No, no.  we have to prove that my salary is not too high.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> Today is one of the days ... My new boss and I have to do a list about all the stuff that I work not.
> My postion is going to be evaltuated.
> But, do not think that I might get a raise. No, no.  we have to prove that my salary is not too high.



That’s so typical, Ludmilla. You do your job, go above and beyond, yet it’s never enough.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> That’s so typical, Ludmilla. You do your job, go above and beyond, yet it’s never enough.


Yes. And I am the only who is going to be evaluated like that.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. And I am the only who is going to be evaluated like that.


Could be a good sign, Ludmilla...
Keep us posted


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. And I am the only who is going to be evaluated like that.



Given the number of your bosses who have come and gone, who’s left to reasonably evaluate your job performance?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived in the mail, an unexpected gift from my DD. 

Accompanied by a most appropriate note, “A little something to brighten your day.”  

A vintage Franco Sarto baguette ....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived in the mail, an unexpected gift from my DD.
> 
> Accompanied by a most appropriate note, “A little something to brighten your day.”
> 
> A vintage Franco Sarto baguette ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025548
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025689
> 
> View attachment 5025690


Wow! 
A yellow bag!  And a beautiful one 
I want one too,Fim
I wish I had a daughter like yours...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> A yellow bag!  And a beautiful one
> I want one too,Fim
> I wish I had a daughter like yours...



I thought you might like it, Mariapia. 

While don’t I ordinarily think of myself as a baguette person, I have to admit that this bag surprised me. It actually holds everything I normally carry in my larger bags. 

These same essentials are also easily accessible given the full length top zip, while the slit pocket under the front flap is perfect for my pens and small post-it pad. 

But perhaps what I love most about this bag (besides the color  ) is that it reminds me of what a Franco Sarto bag used to represent.

People around here noticed whenever you carried one of his leather bags. In fact I remember going out for a quick bite to eat with my DD after her soccer match. 

Slung over her shoulder was a red Sarto hobo I’d given her the previous Christmas.
As she walked to our table, a twenty something girl at a nearby table whined to her mother...

”Mom, that sweaty girl has a Franco Sarto. It’s not fair...”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived in the mail, an unexpected gift from my DD.
> 
> Accompanied by a most appropriate note, “A little something to brighten your day.”
> 
> A vintage Franco Sarto baguette ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025548
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025689
> 
> View attachment 5025690


Love the yellow!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Could be a good sign, Ludmilla...
> Keep us posted


Unfortunately not. It is one of the mysteries of my very special working place. :eyeroll:



Fimpagebag said:


> Given the number of your bosses who have come and gone, who’s left to reasonably evaluate your job performance?


 At least the new boss is keen on keeping my payment on the level that is.


Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived in the mail, an unexpected gift from my DD.
> 
> Accompanied by a most appropriate note, “A little something to brighten your day.”
> 
> A vintage Franco Sarto baguette ....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025548
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025551
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025688
> 
> 
> View attachment 5025689
> 
> View attachment 5025690


This is a very happy yellow bag!
Your daughtes knows how to delight you (and me by just reading your beautiful stories about Sarto bags).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> At least the new boss is keen on keeping my payment on the level that is.



Yes, Ludmilla. At least there’s that.  

But it’s still a pretty lousy day when the best you can say is “it could’ve been worse.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday, countdown 2 more days to miss 22’s wedding! I took tomorrw off from work, too much to do. I don’t have a bag for the wedding...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday, countdown 2 more days to miss 22’s wedding! I took tomorrw off from work, too much to do. I don’t have a bag for the wedding...



Happy Thursday, Tomsmom!  

If it’s any consolation, I had the same problem as you. I thought about buying a last minute bag to go with my mother of the bride dress....   

But decided it was one less hassle I needed to deal with.

The great thing about a wedding is that you always at least one or two trusted friends or family members who will gladly hold onto your bag for you as the situation dictates.

The same is true for the reception, where there is always someone at your table to keep an eye on your bag while you’re on the dance floor.

So chose one of your bags that you might take for an evening out.

Because though you’re still a Mom, as the mother of the bride you’re also a guest of honor.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Tomsmom!
> 
> If it’s any consolation, I had the same problem as you. I thought about buying a last minute bag to go with my mother of the bride dress....
> 
> But decided it was one less hassle I needed to deal with.
> 
> The great thing about a wedding is that you always at least one or two trusted friends or family members who will gladly hold onto your bag for you as the situation dictates.
> 
> The same is true for the reception, where there is always someone at your table to keep an eye on your bag while you’re on the dance floor.
> 
> So chose one of your bags that you might take for an evening out.
> 
> Because though you’re still a Mom, as the mother of the bride you’re also a guest of honor.


Awww Fim you know the right things to say!  I’m thinking a neutral leather tote I have that I can still carry anything anyone might need but isn’t attention drawing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Awww Fim you know the right things to say!  I’m thinking a neutral leather tote I have that I can still carry anything anyone might need but isn’t attention drawing.



Good choice, Tomsmom.  Because you’re  going to have to commandeer the kids’ cellphones so they don’t go off during the ceremony.


----------



## Mariapia

Breaking news, ladies 
Our Prime Minister has just announced  that my area , Paris and the North of France will be on total lockdown for 4 weeks at least....
All the efforts we made during the weekends had no impact on the epidemic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news, ladies
> Our Prime Minister has just announced  that my area , Paris and the North of France will be on total lockdown for 4 weeks at least....
> All the efforts we made during the weekends had no impact on the epidemic.


Oh no!!  That totally stinks I’m so sorry!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Breaking news, ladies
> Our Prime Minister has just announced  that my area , Paris and the North of France will be on total lockdown for 4 weeks at least....
> All the efforts we made during the weekends had no impact on the epidemic.



I realize they want to keep people safe, Mariapia.

But that doesn’t make a total lockdown any easier to deal with.

Perhaps when more vaccines become available life will return to some semblance of normalcy.

More importantly, will you be able to receive your second dose of the vaccine you received?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I realize they want to keep people safe, Mariapia.
> 
> But that doesn’t make a total lockdown any easier to deal with.
> 
> Perhaps when more vaccines become available life will return to some semblance of normalcy.
> 
> More importantly, will you be able to receive your second dose of the vaccine you received?


You’re right, Fim, they want to keep us safe... but.... it has been going on  for one year now .. and we are all exhausted...
The PM insisted on the vaccines that are coming. It’s true that they are the only way out.
My appointment for the second dose is May 29 th.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You’re right, Fim, they want to keep us safe... but.... it has been going on  for one year now .. and we are all exhausted...
> The PM insisted on the vaccines that are coming. It’s true that they are the only way out.
> My appointment for the second dose is May 29 th.



That’s good to know, Mariapia.  

And you have every right to be exhausted by all the restrictions.

Hopefully there will be no more lockdowns after this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Awww Fim you know the right things to say!  I’m thinking a neutral leather tote I have that I can still carry anything anyone might need but isn’t attention drawing.


Very good choice!
I am so excited for you. :hugs


Mariapia said:


> Breaking news, ladies
> Our Prime Minister has just announced  that my area , Paris and the North of France will be on total lockdown for 4 weeks at least....
> All the efforts we made during the weekends had no impact on the epidemic.


This is soo frustrating. 
We will keep our lockdown/shutdown probably until the end of April.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5027635
> 
> Happy Friday!



Very happy indeed, Ludmilla!  

Love seeing your Lexy taking on the day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5027635
> 
> Happy Friday!


So so pretty !!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That’s good to know, Mariapia.
> 
> And you have every right to be exhausted by all the restrictions.
> 
> Hopefully there will be no more lockdowns after this.


It‘s supposed to be the last one, Fim . Fingers crossed...
Some good news this morning. Hairdressers will be allowed to open their salons.  


Ludmilla said:


> This is soo frustrating.
> We will keep our lockdown/shutdown probably until the end of April.



Here, no one believes it is going to be a 4 week lockdown...
6 or 8 weeks is on everyone’s mind.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Took the day off from work to get things done before the big day tomorrw. Getting a mani pedi first!  Priorities


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It‘s supposed to be the last one, Fim . Fingers crossed...
> Some good news this morning. Hairdressers will be allowed to open their salons.



That is good news, Mariapia!  

I remember when I could finally go to the hair salon. My hairdresser warned me over the phone that she would have to take my temperature when I showed up for my appointment.  

Not taking any chances, I cranked up the air conditioning in my vehicle as I drove to town for my appointment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Took the day off from work to get things done before the big day tomorrw. Getting a mani pedi first!  Priorities



Priorities indeed, Tomsmom.  

Will there be a rehearsal dinner tonight?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Priorities indeed, Tomsmom.
> 
> Will there be a rehearsal dinner tonight?


Yes !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Yes !



Enjoy!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That is good news, Mariapia!
> 
> I remember when I could finally go to the hair salon. My hairdresser warned me over the phone that she would have to take my temperature when I showed up for my appointment.
> 
> Not taking any chances, I cranked up the air conditioning in my vehicle as I drove to town for my appointment.


Here we have essential and non essential stores or services....
Hairdressers were considered as non essential during the first two lockdowns.
This time... it’s different.
Why? No one wants to know... All that matters is the salons are open.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Took the day off from work to get things done before the big day tomorrw. Getting a mani pedi first!  Priorities


Enjoy yourself, Tomsmom


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here we have essential and non essential stores or services....
> Hairdressers were considered as non essential during the first two lockdowns.
> This time... it’s different.
> Why? No one wants to know... All that matters is the salons are open.



Not that it’s any comfort, but it’s the same here, Mariapia.  
I have no idea who makes these decisions or what criteria they’re applying.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Wedding day for us .  This is the tote I’m bringing


----------



## Tomsmom

And this is a pic of my dress


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> And this is a pic of my dress
> View attachment 5029249


A very happy day to you and all of your family!!!  
All the best from my very heart to the young couple.
Your dress is very pretty.


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my YSL Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal THAT I THRIFTED FOR A HUNDRED BUCKS!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5029277
> 
> Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my YSL Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal THAT I THRIFTED FOR A HUNDRED BUCKS!


Wow!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Wedding day for us .  This is the tote I’m bringing
> View attachment 5029248





Tomsmom said:


> And this is a pic of my dress
> View attachment 5029249




Perfect bag, perfect dress, and a day you will always remember, Tomsmom!  

Cherish every moment today, and for all the years to come. 

Here’s to the happy couple, and all their friends and family.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5029277
> 
> Traveling to get my single dose J&J shot  today with my YSL Belle de juor cabas shopper tote deal THAT I THRIFTED FOR A HUNDRED BUCKS!



What a fabulous find, SouthernPurseGal.  Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Wedding day for us .  This is the tote I’m bringing
> View attachment 5029248





Tomsmom said:


> And this is a pic of my dress
> View attachment 5029249


Wow  
Perfect, Tomsmom.
Enjoy every minute of that marvelous day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Perfect bag, perfect dress, and a day you will always remember, Tomsmom!
> 
> Cherish every moment today, and for all the years to come.
> 
> Here’s to the happy couple, and all their friends and family.


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wow
> Perfect, Tomsmom.
> Enjoy every minute of that marvelous day!


Thank you !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s officially the first day of Spring and I’ve been inspired to delve into my freezer, pantry, and fridge to reimagine ingredients. 

First up: a bag of frozen spinach and ricotta mini raviolis.

Feeling adventurous, I ignored the package directions and (with very little effort) came up with my own interpretation.

Just out of the oven, ”Lazy Cook’s Lasagna. ”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Continuing my culinary efforts...

What to do with two slices of store bought apple pie languishing in the fridge?  

How about caramel apple bread pudding topped with a crunchy oatmeal brown sugar crumble suitably enhanced by a scoop of melting butterscotch ripple ice cream?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lastly, from my pantry, a lone can of black beans. 

Though I’m neither vegan nor gluten intolerant, I found this recipe online and decided to give it a try.  

And I’m glad I did.  

Black Bean Gluten free Chocolate cake.


----------



## Tomsmom

The bride and her father (dh)


----------



## Tomsmom

The bride and groom 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 5029993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bride and her father (dh)





Tomsmom said:


> The bride and groom
> 
> View attachment 5030004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy



Your daughter is absolutely breathtaking, Tomsmom.  

Her gown is truly beautiful.  

So sweet to see her with the two most important men her life. 

Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Your daughter is absolutely breathtaking, Tomsmom.
> 
> Her gown is truly beautiful.
> 
> So sweet to see her with the two most important men her life.
> 
> Thank you so much for sharing.


Thank you Fim !!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s officially the first day of Spring and I’ve been inspired to delve into my freezer, pantry, and fridge to reimagine ingredients.
> 
> First up: a bag of frozen spinach and ricotta mini raviolis.
> 
> Feeling adventurous, I ignored the package directions and (with very little effort) came up with my own interpretation.
> 
> Just out of the oven, ”Lazy Cook’s Lasagna. ”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029380


What a great idea! I wish I had thought of using cheese ravioli instead of lasagna noodles and ricotta.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Lastly, from my pantry, a lone can of black beans.
> 
> Though I’m neither vegan nor gluten intolerant, I found this recipe online and decided to give it a try.
> 
> And I’m glad I did.
> 
> Black Bean Gluten free Chocolate cake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029602


Very intriguing!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> The bride and groom
> 
> View attachment 5030004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy


She looks absolutely beautiful! What a fantastic day it must have been.


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you all for letting me go on about Miss 22 . The wedding was perfect!  We had an amazing time and the couple we celebrated were just so so happy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all for letting me go on about Miss 22 . The wedding was perfect!  We had an amazing time and the couple we celebrated were just so so happy!



I think I speak for all of us on the Island when I say that we’ve all been honored to share in your happiness, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> What a great idea! I wish I had thought of using cheese ravioli instead of lasagna noodles and ricotta.



And I wonder why the idea didn’t occur to me sooner.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I think I speak for all of us on the Island when I say that we’ve all been honored to share in your happiness, Tomsmom.


Hugs!!


----------



## Tomsmom

One last pic dh and me


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> One last pic dh and me
> 
> View attachment 5030532



Lovely pic, Tomsmom. You both look fabulous.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> And this is a pic of my dress
> View attachment 5029249


How wonderful!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Lastly, from my pantry, a lone can of black beans.
> 
> Though I’m neither vegan nor gluten intolerant, I found this recipe online and decided to give it a try.
> 
> And I’m glad I did.
> 
> Black Bean Gluten free Chocolate cake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029602


Wow aren’t you the gourmet! It all looks delicious.


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> The bride and groom
> 
> View attachment 5030004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy


What a lovely, happy couple. I wish for them many years of love, companionship and joy!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all for letting me go on about Miss 22 . The wedding was perfect!  We had an amazing time and the couple we celebrated were just so so happy!


Having “hosted” two weddings I am delighted you took the time, and had the energy, to share with us. Thank you!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Wow @Tomsmom  your daughter is a gem!! Congrats to everyone!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s officially the first day of Spring and I’ve been inspired to delve into my freezer, pantry, and fridge to reimagine ingredients.
> 
> First up: a bag of frozen spinach and ricotta mini raviolis.
> 
> Feeling adventurous, I ignored the package directions and (with very little effort) came up with my own interpretation.
> 
> Just out of the oven, ”Lazy Cook’s Lasagna. ”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029380





Fimpagebag said:


> Continuing my culinary efforts...
> 
> What to do with two slices of store bought apple pie languishing in the fridge?
> 
> How about caramel apple bread pudding topped with a crunchy oatmeal brown sugar crumble suitably enhanced by a scoop of melting butterscotch ripple ice cream?
> 
> View attachment 5029556





Fimpagebag said:


> Lastly, from my pantry, a lone can of black beans.
> 
> Though I’m neither vegan nor gluten intolerant, I found this recipe online and decided to give it a try.
> 
> And I’m glad I did.
> 
> Black Bean Gluten free Chocolate cake.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5029602


You are trying to kill me with those pics, aren't you? 


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 5029993
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The bride and her father (dh)





Tomsmom said:


> The bride and groom
> 
> View attachment 5030004
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy





Tomsmom said:


> One last pic dh and me
> 
> View attachment 5030532


Awwwwww thank you for sharing those pics.
You look all so beautiful and happy. 
I am so glad that you had a wonderful day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are trying to kill me with those pics, aren't you?



Now you know how I feel every time I see one of your wonderful bags, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders. 

After my culinary efforts on Saturday, I took Sunday off to look at bags online. 

Not to buy, but to satisfy my curiosity. 

Specifically, the “pouch” or dumpling bag that has its share of devotees. 

I don’t deny that it certainly has “the look.” 

But for anyone who ever carried a wriggling puppy or recalcitrant toddler under their arm, looks are not enough. 

Not unlike reality, I prefer to keep a firm grip on my bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday, my school is closed again well at least for today due to Covid cases. Miss 14 and I will hit the thrift after she is finished with her virtual school time.
Still in my beige tote from the wedding. Debating changing into the Mulberry. I have a Coach tote on the way from Poshmark. I learned about the line from someone who posted about looking for a bag that Coach collaborated with named Kaffe Casset?  Anyway it’s a sig canvas tote with these beautiful flowers added .  I had to buy it!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all for letting me go on about Miss 22 . The wedding was perfect!  We had an amazing time and the couple we celebrated were just so so happy!


Wonderful pics of a perfect wedding,  Tomsmom.
And congratulations to the newly married couple


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday, my school is closed again well at least for today due to Covid cases. Miss 14 and I will hit the thrift after she is finished with her virtual school time.
> Still in my beige tote from the wedding. Debating changing into the Mulberry. I have a Coach tote on the way from Poshmark. I learned about the line from someone who posted about looking for a bag that Coach collaborated with named Kaffe Casset?  Anyway it’s a sig canvas tote with these beautiful flowers added .  I had to buy it!



Of course you had to buy it, Tomsmom!  

A Coach Kaffe Fassett bag is too good to miss.   

Well done!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful pics of a perfect wedding,  Tomsmom.
> And congratulations to the newly married couple


Thank you !!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Of course you had to buy it, Tomsmom!
> 
> A Coach Kaffe Fassett bag is too good to miss.
> 
> Well done!


A Coach Kaffe Fassett is too good to miss, Fim.....
I don’t know what it looks like but I want to find out...
Which means I could be in trouble


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A Coach Kaffe Fassett is too good to miss, Fim.....
> I don’t know what it looks like but I want to find out...
> Which means I could be in trouble



You very well could be, Mariapia.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday, my school is closed again well at least for today due to Covid cases. Miss 14 and I will hit the thrift after she is finished with her virtual school time.
> Still in my beige tote from the wedding. Debating changing into the Mulberry. I have a Coach tote on the way from Poshmark. I learned about the line from someone who posted about looking for a bag that Coach collaborated with named Kaffe Casset?  Anyway it’s a sig canvas tote with these beautiful flowers added .  I had to buy it!


The flowers are gorgeous. I had never heard of Kaffe Fassett but they sure are pretty. I have a hoodie and the leather Marleigh. I bet you'll love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday, my school is closed again well at least for today due to Covid cases. Miss 14 and I will hit the thrift after she is finished with her virtual school time.
> Still in my beige tote from the wedding. Debating changing into the Mulberry. I have a Coach tote on the way from Poshmark. I learned about the line from someone who posted about looking for a bag that Coach collaborated with named Kaffe Casset?  Anyway it’s a sig canvas tote with these beautiful flowers added .  I had to buy it!


I have book with knitting patterns from Kaffe Casset. That bag must look gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday all!
Bag of the week is my red LC. Needed some cheering colour.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

For me “no black bag” season has begun. 

Spring and Summer I prefer color. (and yes, for those who are curious, brown is one of those colors.  )

Naturally, my most argumentative sister takes exception to my “no black bag” rule.  

”What if there’s a funeral?” she argues.  

“Then I’ll be the one bright spot.” I reply. 

From there the conversation inevitably degenerates. 

As we are both too old to change our ways, my argumentative sister and I see things differently. 

She is one of those people who refuses to let sunshine ruin a cloudy day. 
While I always try to find the silver lining.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> Bag of the week is my red LC. Needed some cheering colour.
> View attachment 5032482



You must have reading my mind, Ludmilla!  

Your LC is one of my favorites among your bags.   

It always lifts my spirits seeing her.


----------



## Tomsmom

She arrived last night, our mail is so off.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> Bag of the week is my red LC. Needed some cheering colour.
> View attachment 5032482


Love the red it’s such a great shade.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived last night, our mail is so off.
> 
> View attachment 5032517



So pretty, Tomsmom!  

Glad you seized the opportunity!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> She arrived last night, our mail is so off.
> 
> View attachment 5032517


Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> For me “no black bag” season has begun.
> 
> Spring and Summer I prefer color. (and yes, for those who are curious, brown is one of those colors.  )
> 
> Naturally, my most argumentative sister takes exception to my “no black bag” rule.
> 
> ”What if there’s a funeral?” she argues.
> 
> “Then I’ll be the one bright spot.” I reply.
> 
> From there the conversation inevitably degenerates.
> 
> As we are both too old to change our ways, my argumentative sister and I see things differently.
> 
> She is one of those people who refuses to let sunshine ruin a cloudy day.
> While I always try to find the silver lining.


We had an aunt that always wore a red hat to funerals.


----------



## Ludmilla

And thanks for the bag love, ladies!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday all!
> Bag of the week is my red LC. Needed some cheering colour.
> View attachment 5032482





Tomsmom said:


> She arrived last night, our mail is so off.
> 
> View attachment 5032517



Two lovely bags, ladies, both cheerful and classy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We had an aunt that always wore a red hat to funerals.



Good for her, Ludmilla!

As my argumentative siister always says, “there’s one in every family.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for her, Ludmilla!
> 
> As my argumentative siister always says, “there’s one in every family.”


Your argumentative sister is absolutely right, Fim..


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> For me “no black bag” season has begun.
> 
> Spring and Summer I prefer color. (and yes, for those who are curious, brown is one of those colors.  )
> 
> Naturally, my most argumentative sister takes exception to my “no black bag” rule.
> 
> ”What if there’s a funeral?” she argues.
> 
> “Then I’ll be the one bright spot.” I reply.
> 
> From there the conversation inevitably degenerates.
> 
> As we are both too old to change our ways, my argumentative sister and I see things differently.
> 
> She is one of those people who refuses to let sunshine ruin a cloudy day.
> While I always try to find the silver lining.


This time of the year I realize I haven't carried my black bags enough during the winter and scramble to carry them before the weather gets warmer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Two lovely bags, ladies, both cheerful and classy


Thank you! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good for her, Ludmilla!
> 
> As my argumentative siister always says, “there’s one in every family.”


Well, they make family life much more - livelier.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday, all!
Cannot believe that March is almost over. 
Going home to the country on Friday and will do 2 weeks of homeoffice.
With spring on the doorstep there is much to be done in my parent's garden (that they cannot do anymore).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday, all!
> Cannot believe that March is almost over.
> Going home to the country on Friday and will do 2 weeks of homeoffice.
> With spring on the doorstep there is much to be done in my parent's garden (that they cannot do anymore).



Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla! 

You’re so right about March going by so fast. Here it came in like a lion, but is going out like a lamb.  

And I know what you mean about how much outdoor work there needs to be done. 

It’s fortunate for your parents that they have as capable and caring a daughter as you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!  Ludmilla that’s sweet of you to work your parent’s garden. I hope your weeks in the county are peaceful even though you’ll be working remote.

I’m meeting a woman from Facebook to buy her large Coach leather duffle/feed bag with the plaid lining. It’s described as excellent condition and her pics seem to show that as well. For $75.00, they go for much more than that on eBay and Poshmark.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  Ludmilla that’s sweet of you to work your parent’s garden. I hope your weeks in the county are peaceful even though you’ll be working remote.
> 
> I’m meeting a woman from Facebook to buy her large Coach leather duffle/feed bag with the plaid lining. It’s described as excellent condition and her pics seem to show that as well. For $75.00, they go for much more than that on eBay and Poshmark.



You go girl!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Wednesday ladies!
Do you remember how happy I was when I heard that hairdressers were allowed to open during our new lockdown.?
I had rushed to the place to make an appointment in case  the Government changed their mind..

I was supposed to go tomorrow..
But, these days you cannot make any plans ...
I happened to walk past the salon the day before yesterday and noticed there was no one inside...
Same yesterday morning..
That’s when I started worrying...
This morning, I got a text message from the hairdresser...
«Our salon  has to remain closed until March 29, following cases of Covid 19
Don’t worry, everyone is fine 
See you soon... »


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies!
> Do you remember how happy I was when I heard that hairdressers were allowed to open during our new lockdown.?
> I had rushed to the place to make an appointment in case  the Government changed their mind..
> 
> I was supposed to go tomorrow..
> But, these days you cannot make any plans ...
> I happened to walk past the salon the day before yesterday and noticed there was no one inside...
> Same yesterday morning..
> That’s when I started worrying...
> This morning, I got a text message from the hairdresser...
> «Our salon  has to remain closed until March 29, following cases of Covid 19
> Don’t worry, everyone is fine
> See you soon... »


Oh no that really stinks.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no that really stinks.


Of course it’s « my » salon....


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  Ludmilla that’s sweet of you to work your parent’s garden. I hope your weeks in the county are peaceful even though you’ll be working remote.
> 
> I’m meeting a woman from Facebook to buy her large Coach leather duffle/feed bag with the plaid lining. It’s described as excellent condition and her pics seem to show that as well. For $75.00, they go for much more than that on eBay and Poshmark.


OMG, are you talking about a Bonnie Cashin era bag? I'd love to see it.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> OMG, are you talking about a Bonnie Cashin era bag? I'd love to see it.


I don’t think it’s Bonnie Cashin era, It the large bag with “Coach Est 1941” on the bottom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies!
> Do you remember how happy I was when I heard that hairdressers were allowed to open during our new lockdown.?
> I had rushed to the place to make an appointment in case  the Government changed their mind..
> 
> I was supposed to go tomorrow..
> But, these days you cannot make any plans ...
> I happened to walk past the salon the day before yesterday and noticed there was no one inside...
> Same yesterday morning..
> That’s when I started worrying...
> This morning, I got a text message from the hairdresser...
> «Our salon  has to remain closed until March 29, following cases of Covid 19
> Don’t worry, everyone is fine
> See you soon... »



How awful for you, Mariapia. 

These days it’s one step forward and two steps back. 

And there’s only so much aggravation a normal reasonable person can tolerate.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How awful for you, Mariapia.
> 
> These days it’s one step forward and two steps back.
> 
> And there’s only so much aggravation a normal reasonable person can tolerate.


This is what makes the epidemic so unbearable...Fim
You cannot make any plans.
Even very simple ones...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This is what makes the epidemic so unbearable...Fim
> You cannot make any plans.
> Even very simple ones...



That’s very true, Mariapia. 

Certitude, as we knew it, is gone.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> This is what makes the epidemic so unbearable...Fim
> You cannot make any plans.
> Even very simple ones...


Hugs my friend!


----------



## Tomsmom

So everything went so smooth, this beautiful bag is here!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So everything went so smooth, this beautiful bag is here!
> 
> View attachment 5033882
> 
> View attachment 5033883
> 
> View attachment 5033884
> 
> View attachment 5033885



Another beautiful addition to your collection, Tomsmom!  

Well done!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> So everything went so smooth, this beautiful bag is here!
> 
> View attachment 5033882
> 
> View attachment 5033883
> 
> View attachment 5033884
> 
> View attachment 5033885


What a fun lining!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> So everything went so smooth, this beautiful bag is here!
> 
> View attachment 5033882
> 
> View attachment 5033883
> 
> View attachment 5033884
> 
> View attachment 5033885


I love it! I have a couple of flap bags from this line. The leather is so beautiful. This style was too big for me. I love the strap. My flap bags have the same strap.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Wednesday ladies!
> Do you remember how happy I was when I heard that hairdressers were allowed to open during our new lockdown.?
> I had rushed to the place to make an appointment in case  the Government changed their mind..
> 
> I was supposed to go tomorrow..
> But, these days you cannot make any plans ...
> I happened to walk past the salon the day before yesterday and noticed there was no one inside...
> Same yesterday morning..
> That’s when I started worrying...
> This morning, I got a text message from the hairdresser...
> «Our salon  has to remain closed until March 29, following cases of Covid 19
> Don’t worry, everyone is fine
> See you soon... »


Boooooooo on this! 
I am sorry, Mariapia. 


Tomsmom said:


> So everything went so smooth, this beautiful bag is here!
> 
> View attachment 5033882
> 
> View attachment 5033883
> 
> View attachment 5033884
> 
> View attachment 5033885


NICE!
I love leather like that. Good score!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Every so often I find myself obsessing over a bag that I know isn’t right for me.  

Which unfortunately has never stopped me in the past. All too often I purchased the bag only to regret it later. 

Now, realizing that I‘m on the cusp of repeating that same mistake, I’ve sought the counsel of that noted authority...

”Sigmund Fim.” 
More wry than wise, Sigmund Fim warned me against being “duped by a dupe.”  

And, as is his habit, he suggested I go to my closet for the antidote. 

In this case, “Miss Tig.” 





The perfect prescription, as a bag of humble pedigree Miss Tig doesn’t purport to be other than she is. 

Yet when I wear her I feel comfortable and confident rather than feeling that vague sense of embarrassment I know I would’ve felt with the bag I’d been considering. 

So off we go, Miss Tig and me, to town for Sigmund Fim’s fee. 

Considering the money he saved me, I’m sure a small box of his favorite chocolates would not be amiss.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often I find myself obsessing over a bag that I know isn’t right for me.
> 
> Which unfortunately has never stopped me in the past. All too often I purchased the bag only to regret it later.
> 
> Now, realizing that I‘m on the cusp of repeating that same mistake, I’ve sought the counsel of that noted authority...
> 
> ”Sigmund Fim.”
> More wry than wise, Sigmund Fim warned me against being “duped by a dupe.”
> 
> And, as is his habit, he suggested I go to my closet for the antidote.
> 
> In this case, “Miss Tig.”
> 
> View attachment 5034450
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect prescription, as a bag of humble pedigree Miss Tig doesn’t purport to be other than she is.
> 
> Yet when I wear her I feel comfortable and confident rather than feeling that vague sense of embarrassment I know I would’ve felt with the bag I’d been considering.
> 
> So off we go, Miss Tig and me, to town for Sigmund Fim’s fee.
> 
> Considering the money he saved me, I’m sure a small box of his favorite chocolates would not be amiss.


Enjoy the day with the pretty bag and I hope you get the chocolates !


----------



## Tomsmom

Bag change, took miss Mulberry out !


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

whateve said:


> This time of the year I realize I haven't carried my black bags enough during the winter and scramble to carry them before the weather gets warmer.


 I thought I was the only one!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Bag change, took miss Mulberry out !
> View attachment 5034539



Now that’s a bag to turn heads, Tomsmom!  

Distinctive without being overdone, I love the color and contrast.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often I find myself obsessing over a bag that I know isn’t right for me.
> 
> Which unfortunately has never stopped me in the past. All too often I purchased the bag only to regret it later.
> 
> Now, realizing that I‘m on the cusp of repeating that same mistake, I’ve sought the counsel of that noted authority...
> 
> ”Sigmund Fim.”
> More wry than wise, Sigmund Fim warned me against being “duped by a dupe.”
> 
> And, as is his habit, he suggested I go to my closet for the antidote.
> 
> In this case, “Miss Tig.”
> 
> View attachment 5034450
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect prescription, as a bag of humble pedigree Miss Tig doesn’t purport to be other than she is.
> 
> Yet when I wear her I feel comfortable and confident rather than feeling that vague sense of embarrassment I know I would’ve felt with the bag I’d been considering.
> 
> So off we go, Miss Tig and me, to town for Sigmund Fim’s fee.
> 
> Considering the money he saved me, I’m sure a small box of his favorite chocolates would not be amiss.



I don’t know what bag Miss Tig is the antidote to, Fim... but you can be proud of her...


Tomsmom said:


> Bag change, took miss Mulberry out !
> View attachment 5034539


Miss Mulberrry is a real gem, Tomsmom.
What a great find


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don’t know what bag Miss Tig is the antidote to, Fim.....



It was one of those bags that catch your eye, but doesn’t bear scrutiny, Mariapia.

Purportedly by Pat Calvin, the bag has no resemblance to the quality and workmanship his line of men’s shoes is known for.

Which begs the question, would he really have designed a fake ombré Brahmin to look like a Hermès Kelly?

If so, he needs to stick to shoes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often I find myself obsessing over a bag that I know isn’t right for me.
> 
> Which unfortunately has never stopped me in the past. All too often I purchased the bag only to regret it later.
> 
> Now, realizing that I‘m on the cusp of repeating that same mistake, I’ve sought the counsel of that noted authority...
> 
> ”Sigmund Fim.”
> More wry than wise, Sigmund Fim warned me against being “duped by a dupe.”
> 
> And, as is his habit, he suggested I go to my closet for the antidote.
> 
> In this case, “Miss Tig.”
> 
> View attachment 5034450
> 
> 
> 
> The perfect prescription, as a bag of humble pedigree Miss Tig doesn’t purport to be other than she is.
> 
> Yet when I wear her I feel comfortable and confident rather than feeling that vague sense of embarrassment I know I would’ve felt with the bag I’d been considering.
> 
> So off we go, Miss Tig and me, to town for Sigmund Fim’s fee.
> 
> Considering the money he saved me, I’m sure a small box of his favorite chocolates would not be amiss.


Miss Tig is beautiful!
A bag to be proud of!


Tomsmom said:


> Bag change, took miss Mulberry out !
> View attachment 5034539


Yay! How do you like carrying her?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders. 

After my therapy session with Sigmund Fim, I’ve decided to revisit the question...

When it comes to bags, what is the difference between imitation and fake? 

Imitation can range from dupe to derivative.

And it has it’s uses. A similar style lesser priced bag can help you decide if you want to go the luxury designer route. 

Fake or counterfeit bags, on the other hand, answer a hunger that is best to go unfed. 

Because if I’ve learned one thing in my long and varied life, it’s to never pretend to be something I’m not. 

Case in point: as you have all seen in my pics, my ratty looking outdoor deck badly needs paint. 

But I would rather live with it and spend my efforts on bags. 

C’est moi.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Have you begun your two weeks in the country?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Miss Tig is beautiful!
> A bag to be proud of!
> 
> Yay! How do you like carrying her?


It’s nice, a little heavy but nothing that is a deal breaker.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> After my therapy session with Sigmund Fim, I’ve decided to revisit the question...
> 
> When it comes to bags, what is the difference between imitation and fake?
> 
> Imitation can range from dupe to derivative.
> 
> And it has it’s uses. A similar style lesser priced bag can help you decide if you want to go the luxury designer route.
> 
> Fake or counterfeit bags, on the other hand, answer a hunger that is best to go unfed.
> 
> Because if I’ve learned one thing in my long and varied life, it’s to never pretend to be something I’m not.
> 
> Case in point: as you have all seen in my pics, my ratty looking outdoor deck badly needs paint.
> 
> But I would rather live with it and spend my efforts on bags.
> 
> C’est moi.


I have several look-a-likes, but also the real deal.
What I have learned so far - look-a-likes can be more practical than the real deal as they have more pockets or straps are attached differently.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Have you begun your two weeks in the country?


Just landed. 
Together with burgundy Theia.




Tomsmom said:


> It’s nice, a little heavy but nothing that is a deal breaker.


That is good to hear!
I neeeeed to take my lazy Bays out more often.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have several look-a-likes, but also the real deal.
> What I have learned so far - look-a-likes can be more practical than the real deal as they have more pockets or straps are attached differently.
> 
> I couldn’t agree more, Ludmilla.
> 
> My glove leather Dooney speedy remains one of my favorite bags.
> 
> It has all the things you mentioned and is perfect for my needs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just landed.
> Together with burgundy Theia.



Of course you’d take your trusty Theia with you, Ludmilla. 

I don’t know what it is about this bag. But the more I see her the more I love her. 

Perhaps it’s because as a well loved bag she has a definite air about her. 

She has done it all, seen it all, and still looks great doing it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> After my therapy session with Sigmund Fim, I’ve decided to revisit the question...
> 
> When it comes to bags, what is the difference between imitation and fake?
> 
> Imitation can range from dupe to derivative.
> 
> And it has it’s uses. A similar style lesser priced bag can help you decide if you want to go the luxury designer route.
> 
> Fake or counterfeit bags, on the other hand, answer a hunger that is best to go unfed.
> 
> Because if I’ve learned one thing in my long and varied life, it’s to never pretend to be something I’m not.
> 
> Case in point: as you have all seen in my pics, my ratty looking outdoor deck badly needs paint.
> 
> But I would rather live with it and spend my efforts on bags.
> 
> C’est moi.



For me...., Fim,  it has often  worked the other way round....
Remember Jeanne... 
Though she came first, I never carry her...  I prefer taking  out my Berthille instead.
Lighter weight ,  worry free , she has it all 





Ludmilla said:


> I have several look-a-likes, but also the real deal.
> What I have learned so far - look-a-likes can be more practical than the real deal as they have more pockets or straps are attached differently.
> 
> Just landed.
> Together with burgundy Theia.
> View attachment 5035843



I totally agree , Ludmilla.
The original version isn’t , most of the time, as practical as the « inspired by » design.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> For me...., Fim,  it has often  worked the other way round....
> Remember Jeanne...
> Though she came first, I never carry her...  I prefer taking  out my Berthille instead.
> Lighter weight ,  worry free , she has it all



While your Jeanne is a bag to be treasured, I understand your preference for your Berthille, Mariapia.   

I currently own only one bag that could be considered a luxury brand. And as much as I love my preowned Chloe Bay, I have to admit that she is considerably heavier than the rest of my bags. 

So I’m far more apt to carry either my Cuirs or my Darels, my Dooneys or my Brahmins.  

And my wonky shoulder thanks me for it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Your Dooney Speedy is esp. pretty and it definitely draws less attention. So you can carry it everywhere. It is much more worry free!


Fimpagebag said:


> Of course you’d take your trusty Theia with you, Ludmilla.
> 
> I don’t know what it is about this bag. But the more I see her the more I love her.
> 
> Perhaps it’s because as a well loved bag she has a definite air about her.
> 
> She has done it all, seen it all, and still looks great doing it.


Thank you, Fim. 


Mariapia said:


> For me...., Fim,  it has often  worked the other way round....
> Remember Jeanne...
> Though she came first, I never carry her...  I prefer taking  out my Berthille instead.
> Lighter weight ,  worry free , she has it all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree , Ludmilla.
> The original version isn’t , most of the time, as practical as the « inspired by » design.


Hehe. Probably, because the inspired versions took the time to look where to improve the original. 

Both Berthille and Jeanne are pretty. Would you mind to take a photo with both of them together?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
It is raining! Can you believe it?! Day one of gardening is starting ... not so perfectly. 
Also, I have to go to the post office to fetch a box with wool. At least I get one of the bags out. 
Maybe Miss Pickle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just wanting to add a thought to the inspired bags vs original design bags discussion. I have also learned that if you fall very madly in love with a certain design it might be better to really go with the original (if you can afford it). For example the look-a-like Lexies never gave me that much joy like the originals do.


----------



## Ludmilla

Miss Pickle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just wanting to add a thought to the inspired bags vs original design bags discussion. I have also learned that if you fall very madly in love with a certain design it might be better to really go with the original (if you can afford it). For example the look-a-like Lexies never gave me that much joy like the originals do.





You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla.   

At the risk of igniting passions, some of LV’s most iconic designs are equally as ubiquitous.

The same cannot be said for your Lexies. Any derivative (even those “reimagined” by luxury designers) pales in comparison.

And there’s a good reason why this is so. It takes an exceptional bag to embody the soul of its designer. It’s there in every stitch,
every detail.

As it is with the Lexy. Never truly duplicated, other designers may mimic her design, but never her soul.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5036572
> 
> Miss Pickle.



OMG! Flat out freaking gorgeous, Ludmilla!    

I wish I could say more, but I’m drowning in my own drool...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Both Berthille and Jeanne are pretty. Would you mind to take a photo with both of them together?



Here are the pics, Ludmilla


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5036572
> 
> Miss Pickle.


Gorgeous !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Here are the pics, Ludmilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036692
> View attachment 5036693



At the risk of being burnt at the stake for heresy, I prefer your Berthille, Mariapia.  

It’s not that your Jeanne isn’t beautiful. She is all that and more. 

But in my utterly plebeian view, while you can hang the Mona Lisa on your wall, you can’t take her to the cafe.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla.
> 
> At the risk of igniting passions, some of LV’s most iconic designs are equally as ubiquitous.
> 
> The same cannot be said for your Lexies. Any derivative (even those “reimagined” by luxury designers) pales in comparison.
> 
> And there’s a good reason why this is so. It takes an exceptional bag to embody the soul of its designer. It’s there in every stitch,
> every detail.
> 
> As it is with the Lexy. Never truly duplicated, other designers may mimic her design, but never her soul.


I think it is all the fault of the postman’s lock.  It gives the bag something like a nose imo. 


Fimpagebag said:


> OMG! Flat out freaking gorgeous, Ludmilla!
> 
> I wish I could say more, but I’m drowning in my own drool...


Thank you! Your compliments are always the best.   


Mariapia said:


> Here are the pics, Ludmilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036692
> View attachment 5036693


They are both utterly beautiful!  
Is Berthille still in production?!  


Mariapia said:


> Gorgeous !


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Here are the pics, Ludmilla
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5036692
> View attachment 5036693


Just beautiful!  Lovely brown and I adore gold hardware!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5036572
> 
> Miss Pickle.


Gorgeous green!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Gray overcast skies and every probability there will be a downpour once I get to town.

Sounds like a job for Zombie Croc....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> At the risk of being burnt at the stake for heresy, I prefer your Berthille, Mariapia.
> 
> It’s not that your Jeanne isn’t beautiful. She is all that and more.
> 
> But in my utterly plebeian view, while you can hang the Mona Lisa on your wall, you can’t take her to the cafe.




  So true, Fim...



Ludmilla said:


> They are both utterly beautiful!
> Is Berthille still in production?!
> 
> Yes, Ludmilla.
> Here is their address:
> 
> www.berthille.fr
> The name of my bag is Vendôme..





Tomsmom said:


> Just beautiful!  Lovely brown and I adore gold hardware!



Thank you, Tomsmom.
Brown is my favorite colour when it comes to bags...
Hermès calls it Gold here...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Gray overcast skies and every probability there will be a downpour once I get to town.
> 
> Sounds like a job for Zombie Croc....
> 
> View attachment 5036786


While Jeanne is stuck at home...Zombie Croc can go to town even on a cloudy/rainy day... She is perfect, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Talking about expensive bags...
Yesterday one of my friends’friend got her bag stolen as she was getting out of her car.
She was carrying the latest IPhone and her Hermès wallet among other things...
The robber was wearing a helmet and the Police looking at the city video system couldn’t identify him...
But they could see the guy emptying the bag and then  throwing it into a big garbage container, a few streets away..
My friend’s friend rushed out of the police station hoping to find the bag in the container.   
Unfortunately the container had been emptied by the garbage collectors in the meantime...
The bag was.... a Goyard....
The thief had probably never heard of the brand and probably thought it was just a plastic bag...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Talking about expensive bags...
> Yesterday one of my friends’friend got her bag stolen as she was getting out of her car.
> She was carrying the latest IPhone and her Hermès wallet among other things...
> The robber was wearing a helmet and the Police looking at the city video system couldn’t identify him...
> But they could see the guy emptying the bag and then  throwing it into a big garbage container, a few streets away..
> My friend’s friend rushed out of the police station hoping to find the bag in the container.
> Unfortunately the container had been emptied by the garbage collectors in the meantime...
> The bag was.... a Goyard....
> The thief had probably never heard of the brand and probably thought it was just a plastic bag...


Oh my goodness that’s terrible!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Talking about expensive bags...
> Yesterday one of my friends’friend got her bag stolen as she was getting out of her car.
> She was carrying the latest IPhone and her Hermès wallet among other things...
> The robber was wearing a helmet and the Police looking at the city video system couldn’t identify him...
> But they could see the guy emptying the bag and then  throwing it into a big garbage container, a few streets away..
> My friend’s friend rushed out of the police station hoping to find the bag in the container.
> Unfortunately the container had been emptied by the garbage collectors in the meantime...
> The bag was.... a Goyard....
> The thief had probably never heard of the brand and probably thought it was just a plastic bag...



How horrible for your poor friend, Mariapia.
As bad as it was for her to lose her Goyard, the theft of her wallet is much worse. Not because it was a Hermès (though that must have been as gut wrenching as well) but because the loss of all her cards and other forms of identification.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How horrible for your poor friend, Mariapia.
> As bad as it was for her to lose her Goyard, the theft of her wallet is much worse. Not because it was a Hermès (though that must have been as gut wrenching as well) but because the loss of all her cards and other forms of identification.


Absolutely, Fim.
She also misses her phone.
Fortunately, she wasn’t physically hurt by the guy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> While Jeanne is stuck at home...Zombie Croc can go to town even on a cloudy/rainy day... She is perfect, Fim.



Well to be honest, Mariapia, that is what London Fog is known for.  

My London Fog car coat accompanied Zombie Croc to town where they were both (as expected) thoroughly drenched. 

Both are now drying off by the fire unsurprisingly no worse for wear.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely, Fim.
> She also misses her phone.
> Fortunately, she wasn’t physically hurt by the guy.



Perhaps not physically, Mariapia. But an incident such as that is enough to undermine anyone’s sang froid.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Perhaps not physically, Mariapia. But an incident such as that is enough to undermine anyone’s composure.


Of course, Fim.
That lady lives in a  residential area and she always thought she was safe there.
She works in the city centre and thinks she must have been followed by the boy who was riding a scooter...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim.
> That lady lives in a  residential area and she always thought she was safe there.
> She works in the city centre and thinks she must have been followed by the boy who was riding a scooter...



Miscreants will always be miscreants, Mariapia.

And there will always be opportunities for them to behave badly. One precaution I take is to slip my wallet, phone, and extra set of keys into my coat pocket before getting out of my vehicle.

Summers are a bit more challenging. But I find exiting my vehicle with my trusty tire iron in hand has the desired effect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Talking about expensive bags...
> Yesterday one of my friends’friend got her bag stolen as she was getting out of her car.
> She was carrying the latest IPhone and her Hermès wallet among other things...
> The robber was wearing a helmet and the Police looking at the city video system couldn’t identify him...
> But they could see the guy emptying the bag and then  throwing it into a big garbage container, a few streets away..
> My friend’s friend rushed out of the police station hoping to find the bag in the container.
> Unfortunately the container had been emptied by the garbage collectors in the meantime...
> The bag was.... a Goyard....
> The thief had probably never heard of the brand and probably thought it was just a plastic bag...


What a horror story. 
I am very happy that she was not hurt physically. One of my friends was robbed many years ago and she is still suffering emotionally.But, she ended in hospital after the robbery, because the thief hit her. So, hopefully your friend will get over this horrible experience more easily. 


Fimpagebag said:


> How horrible for your poor friend, Mariapia.
> As bad as it was for her to lose her Goyard, the theft of her wallet is much worse. Not because it was a Hermès (though that must have been as gut wrenching as well) but because the loss of all her cards and other forms of identification.


Yes. Wallet and phone stolen is probably the worst. They are not as easily replaced as a bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

It was so nice seeing Miss Pickle yesterday. I assume she lives in the country given the space constraints inherent in city life?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

Though I’m retired, I enjoy changing up my bags almost on a daily basis.

Today Miss Silver is at the ready, faithfully standing by for whatever comes our way. 

And she has got me thinking about something my argumentative younger sister (in one of her mellower moments) once said.

”You really don’t have to try, do you?” she remarked, with what for her was grudging praise. “You just throw on one of your purses  with jeans and a tee shirt and have people notice.”   

”You’re right.” I replied, agreeing with her for once. “That’s the whole point.”  

And I’m not ashamed to admit it. People tend to notice my bags first, much as they notice another person’s tattoos or piercings.
As for Miss Silver, on her previous outing, most of the compliments she generated came from the latter. 

One can only imagine what my sister will say when she sees her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  The weather is dreary today, I changed back to the Coach tote with the flowers 
Fim Miss silver is gorgeous!  
Working the vaccine center later today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  The weather is dreary today, I changed back to the Coach tote with the flowers
> Fim Miss silver is gorgeous!
> Working the vaccine center later today.



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom.  

The weather is equally dreary here. Good choice going with your Kaffe Fassett Coach.


----------



## Tomsmom

I had a funny experience at the vaccine center yesterday, keep in mind we are in Full personal protection gear, face mask, eye shield, isolation gown covering your clothes... this couple comes to my table and the wife exclaims in a European accent, “You look like a queen!” I laughed because I know how I look in PPE.  They were the sweetest ever. They even complimented my shoes (I had white flats on with a round wooden heel) and said I had “style”. Thank goodness I’ve only met the nicest people while there. This couple
Made my night !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I had a funny experience at the vaccine center yesterday, keep in mind we are in Full personal protection gear, face mask, eye shield, isolation gown covering your clothes... this couple comes to my table and the wife exclaims in a European accent, “You look like a queen!” I laughed because I know how I look in PPE.  They were the sweetest ever. They even complimented my shoes (I had white flats on with a round wooden heel) and said I had “style”. Thank goodness I’ve only met the nicest people while there. This couple
> Made my night !



You’ve always been our queen, Tomsmom!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> You’ve always been our queen, Tomsmom!


This does not surprise me at all. It is blatantly clear that you inner beauty shines through no matter what you have on!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Though I’m retired, I enjoy changing up my bags almost on a daily basis.
> 
> Today Miss Silver is at the ready, faithfully standing by for whatever comes our way.
> 
> And she has got me thinking about something my argumentative younger sister (in one of her mellower moments) once said.
> 
> ”You really don’t have to try, do you?” she remarked, with what for her was grudging praise. “You just throw on one of your purses  with jeans and a tee shirt and have people notice.”
> 
> ”You’re right.” I replied, agreeing with her for once. “That’s the whole point.”
> 
> And I’m not ashamed to admit it. People tend to notice my bags first, much as they notice another person’s tattoos or piercings.
> As for Miss Silver, on her previous outing, most of the compliments she generated came from the latter.
> 
> One can only imagine what my sister will say when she sees her.
> 
> View attachment 5037735


That bag is gorgeous!!! What is it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> That bag is gorgeous!!! What is it?



Glad you like it, Southernbelle.  

Miss Silver is a preowned Gerard Darel 24 hr. The moment I saw her I knew I had to have her.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> This does not surprise me at all. It is blatantly clear that you inner beauty shines through no matter what you have on!


Awwww!!!!!   Thank you !!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies 
I need something red today....
My Zanellato Postina is going out this morning.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> I need something red today....
> My Zanellato Postina is going out this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038369



Happy Monday, Mariapia. 

Love, love, love your Postina !       

The care and attention in even the smallest of details is amazing.  

And the color.....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> It was so nice seeing Miss Pickle yesterday. I assume she lives in the country given the space constraints inherent in city life?


Yes, Miss Pickle and Miss Oak live in the country. They are too small for my needs in the big city. 
And yes, space is also an issue.


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Though I’m retired, I enjoy changing up my bags almost on a daily basis.
> 
> Today Miss Silver is at the ready, faithfully standing by for whatever comes our way.
> 
> And she has got me thinking about something my argumentative younger sister (in one of her mellower moments) once said.
> 
> ”You really don’t have to try, do you?” she remarked, with what for her was grudging praise. “You just throw on one of your purses  with jeans and a tee shirt and have people notice.”
> 
> ”You’re right.” I replied, agreeing with her for once. “That’s the whole point.”
> 
> And I’m not ashamed to admit it. People tend to notice my bags first, much as they notice another person’s tattoos or piercings.
> As for Miss Silver, on her previous outing, most of the compliments she generated came from the latter.
> 
> One can only imagine what my sister will say when she sees her.
> 
> View attachment 5037735


Your sister is just envious. I bet deep down she wants to be like you.


Tomsmom said:


> I had a funny experience at the vaccine center yesterday, keep in mind we are in Full personal protection gear, face mask, eye shield, isolation gown covering your clothes... this couple comes to my table and the wife exclaims in a European accent, “You look like a queen!” I laughed because I know how I look in PPE.  They were the sweetest ever. They even complimented my shoes (I had white flats on with a round wooden heel) and said I had “style”. Thank goodness I’ve only met the nicest people while there. This couple
> Made my night !


I second Fim - you are our queen!


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> I need something red today....
> My Zanellato Postina is going out this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5038369


Beautiful!    
The red is so happy!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Mariapia.
> 
> Love, love, love your Postina !
> 
> The care and attention in even the smallest of details is amazing.
> 
> And the color.....


Thank you, Fim.
I rarely take her out as she is on the heavy side.
It’s so unfair...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> I rarely take her out as she is on the heavy side.
> It’s so unfair...



I understand all too well, Mariapia.  

Of my bags that I rarely wear are all on the weightier side.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> I rarely take her out as she is on the heavy side.
> It’s so unfair...


Oh no! I did not know that 


Fimpagebag said:


> I understand all too well, Mariapia.
> 
> Of my bags that I rarely wear are all on the weightier side.


Hehe. +1


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Here it’s a day of blue skies, warm temps, and sunshine.  

I can think of no better day to take my blue Cuir out for her first trip to town.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Here it’s a day of blue skies, warm temps, and sunshine.
> 
> I can think of no better day to take my blue Cuir out for her first trip to town.
> 
> View attachment 5039457


Love that color!  What is it called?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love that color!  What is it called?



Blue Mist. 

But she can be a bit of a chameleon, Tomsmom. 

I took several pics in differing light....

Full sunshine  





Partial sunshine   





Full shade


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Blue Mist.
> 
> But she can be a bit of a chameleon, Tomsmom.
> 
> I took several pics in differing light....
> 
> Full sunshine
> 
> View attachment 5039481
> 
> 
> 
> Partial sunshine
> 
> View attachment 5039483
> 
> 
> 
> Full shade
> 
> View attachment 5039485


What a beauty , Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a beauty , Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia. 
I have you and Ludmilla to credit for my LC Cuirs. 

But you my friend, are entirely responsible for the LC bag I purchased today.  
You‘ll have to wait until it arrives sometime next week to see what you have wrought.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Here it’s a day of blue skies, warm temps, and sunshine.
> 
> I can think of no better day to take my blue Cuir out for her first trip to town.
> 
> View attachment 5039457


Beautiful!! 
And I am very curious about your new bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Blue Mist.
> 
> But she can be a bit of a chameleon, Tomsmom.
> 
> I took several pics in differing light....
> 
> Full sunshine
> 
> View attachment 5039481
> 
> 
> 
> Partial sunshine
> 
> View attachment 5039483
> 
> 
> 
> Full shade
> 
> View attachment 5039485


Gorgeous!  
Can’t wait to see the new bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

I found a beautiful Gucci soho hobo on Facebook marketplace for a great price. I’m waiting (impatiently) for the seller to pick a meeting place. She lives in another borough of NYC that isn’t close to me and she won’t ship. So we agree to meet in Brooklyn which is half way. Waiting....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> I have you and Ludmilla to credit for my LC Cuirs.
> 
> But you my friend, are entirely responsible for the LC bag I purchased today.
> You‘ll have to wait until it arrives sometime next week to see what you have wrought.


Wow
We just can’t wait, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I found a beautiful Gucci soho hobo on Facebook marketplace for a great price. I’m waiting (impatiently) for the seller to pick a meeting place. She lives in another borough of NYC that isn’t close to me and she won’t ship. So we agree to meet in Brooklyn which is half way. Waiting....



Hope she gets back to you, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !!  It’s happy Wednesday!  I’m meeting the woman with the Gucci soho later today in Brooklyn !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !!  It’s happy Wednesday!  I’m meeting the woman with the Gucci soho later today in Brooklyn !


Wonderful, Tomsmom  
Don’t forget to post a pic


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
Tomorrow day off from work.   
And I am eagerly waiting for Tomsmom‘s new bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Tomorrow day off from work.
> And I am eagerly waiting for Tomsmom‘s new bag!


Of course I will post a pic, you’re the only ones who understand!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders. 

A lesson I should’ve learned long ago is to never second guess myself.  

But that’s exactly what happened this morning. I dropped by the Thrift Shop where I’d donated several bags. 

Not surprisingly, given their quality, they were nowhere to be seen.  

Except one. One lone orphaned bag relegated to the ten dollar rack. 

The manager, noticing my “interest” (i.e. outrage) wandered over. 

“It’s a Piero Guidi,” she remarked. “Do you know the brand?”  

”Yes, “ I replied. “I’m surprised it’s priced so low.”   

”Yes.” she agreed, continuing her sales pitch. “But it’s obviously not to everybody’s taste.”  

Before I could take exception to her remark, fate intervened.  

A driving rain suddenly slashed against the shop’s windows. I knew my poor blue Cuir would be drenched in the onslaught. 

Unless...  

Buying back my orphan bag, I switched out bags then and there. 

Collapsing my blue Cuir so she could be tucked securely inside my coat, we sprinted across the parking lot to my vehicle.  

As for my Piero Guidi, having saved the day, is now back home where I suspect she always belonged.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> A lesson I should’ve learned long ago is to never second guess myself.
> 
> But that’s exactly what happened this morning. I dropped by the Thrift Shop where I’d donated several bags.
> 
> Not surprisingly, given their quality, they were nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Except one. One lone orphaned bag relegated to the ten dollar rack.
> 
> The manager, noticing my “interest” (i.e. outrage) wandered over.
> 
> “It’s a Piero Guidi,” she remarked. “Do you know the brand?”
> 
> ”Yes, “ I replied. “I’m surprised it’s priced so low.”
> 
> ”Yes.” she agreed, continuing her sales pitch. “But it’s obviously not to everybody’s taste.”
> 
> Before I could take exception to her remark, fate intervened.
> 
> A driving rain suddenly slashed against the shop’s windows. I knew my poor blue Cuir would be drenched in the onslaught.
> 
> Unless...
> 
> Buying back my orphan bag, I switched out bags then and there.
> 
> Collapsing my blue Cuir so she could be tucked securely inside my coat, we sprinted across the parking lot to my vehicle.
> 
> As for my Piero Guidi, having saved the day, is now back home where I suspect she always belonged.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040602


I love the colors and print on this bag. Good for you for bringing her back home!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

My newest sub-$500 bag and it is true love!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5040712
> View attachment 5040713
> 
> My newest sub-$500 bag and it is true love!!!!



Wow! What a great bag, SouthernPurseGal !

Sophisticated yet versatile, the color and contrasting detail are perfect for this time of year. Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love the colors and print on this bag. Good for you for bringing her back home!



I’m glad too, Tomsmom. 

I’ve already ordered a new purse insert so she can be put to her best advantage.


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5040712
> View attachment 5040713
> 
> My newest sub-$500 bag and it is true love!!!!


Great bag and love the dog!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> A lesson I should’ve learned long ago is to never second guess myself.
> 
> But that’s exactly what happened this morning. I dropped by the Thrift Shop where I’d donated several bags.
> 
> Not surprisingly, given their quality, they were nowhere to be seen.
> 
> Except one. One lone orphaned bag relegated to the ten dollar rack.
> 
> The manager, noticing my “interest” (i.e. outrage) wandered over.
> 
> “It’s a Piero Guidi,” she remarked. “Do you know the brand?”
> 
> ”Yes, “ I replied. “I’m surprised it’s priced so low.”
> 
> ”Yes.” she agreed, continuing her sales pitch. “But it’s obviously not to everybody’s taste.”
> 
> Before I could take exception to her remark, fate intervened.
> 
> A driving rain suddenly slashed against the shop’s windows. I knew my poor blue Cuir would be drenched in the onslaught.
> 
> Unless...
> 
> Buying back my orphan bag, I switched out bags then and there.
> 
> Collapsing my blue Cuir so she could be tucked securely inside my coat, we sprinted across the parking lot to my vehicle.
> 
> As for my Piero Guidi, having saved the day, is now back home where I suspect she always belonged.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040602



Welcome back, Miss Guidi! 
There is nothing like home sweet home.


----------



## Mariapia

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5040712
> View attachment 5040713
> 
> My newest sub-$500 bag and it is true love!!!!


What a beautiful bag, SouthernPurseGal.
So chic.
And the dogs...are just wow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Welcome back, Miss Guidi!
> There is nothing like home sweet home.



I knew you would understand, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

I have never been a fan of April Fool’s Day. 

The jokes are too lame and the pranks always fall too flat for my taste. 

But for all of that, I will admit to being “fooled” by a bag in the past. 

And, as expected, the joke was on me.   

The worst was a white Patricia Nash Sanabria. An admittedly gorgeous bag, I was beguiled the moment I saw it. 

I bought it right then and there and took it home with me, elated with my purchase. 

Until I actually wore it. The white tooled wax finish discolored instantly with any incidental contact. 

And there was absolutely no way to disguise it. With every gentle attempt the discoloration only got worse. 

So much so that I couldn’t even think about donating it and passing on my mistake. 

So I did the only decent thing and threw it out. Two hundred dollars wasted with only myself to blame. 

It was only afterwards I did what I should have done in the first place. I read the customer reviews online. 

And with rare exception, they all mirrored my experience. 

Rubbing even more proverbial salt into the wound, every so often I check out eBay for that same bag.

While it doesn’t appear often, when it does it looks much the same as my bag did after a single wearing. 

Good luck to the poor sellers who have to convince potential buyers that it’s worth the trouble.


----------



## Fimpagebag

April Fool’s with a vengeance.....#*@#  

Time to throw more wood on the fire and head into the kitchen.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> April Fool’s with a vengeance.....#*@#
> 
> Time to throw more wood on the fire and head into the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 5041695


Beautiful pic, Fim Yet... I don’t know if it’s actually snowing in your area today or if it’s April’s Fool...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful pic, Fim Yet... I don’t know if it’s actually snowing in your area today or if it’s April’s Fool...



Sadly, it is actually snowing, Mariapia. 

So I guess you could say that the joke is on me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

On a happier note, there’s a chance that my “Mariapia” inspired bag will arrive as early as this weekend.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sadly, it is actually snowing, Mariapia.
> 
> So I guess you could say that the joke is on me.



Oh dear !
I hope the snow won’t stay, Fim



Fimpagebag said:


> On a happier note, there’s a chance that my “Mariapia” inspired bag will arrive as early as this weekend.


Wonderful news, Fim
 We are all looking forward to seeing your new acquisition.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sorry about the snow Fim, ughhh!!  I don’t like snow.
Can’t wait to see the new bag!
Ill post pics of the Gucci soon, it’s beautiful, I’m at the vaccine center today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about the snow Fim, ughhh!!  I don’t like snow.
> Can’t wait to see the new bag!
> Ill post pics of the Gucci soon, it’s beautiful, I’m at the vaccine center today.



You got the Gucci?  Hooray!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Thanks guys! My dogs are so my favorite accessories!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
Today, Miss Carolina is going out with me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Today, Miss Carolina is going out with me.
> View attachment 5042476



Wonderful choice, Mariapia! 

Your Miss Carolina (with a nod to Clo’e Floirat) perfectly captures the ethos of Carolina Herrera while still maintaining her individuality and your own personal style.  

So is it any wonder that I’m nominating you to our ”Islander Inspired” Hall of Fame?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful choice, Mariapia!
> 
> Your Miss Carolina (with a nod to Clo’e Floirat) perfectly captures the ethos of Carolina Herrera while still maintaining her individuality and your own personal style.
> 
> So is it any wonder that I’m nominating you to our ”Islander Inspired” Hall of Fame?


Oh Thank you, Fim.
I feel honored.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Today, Miss Carolina is going out with me.
> View attachment 5042476


Love everything about this bag, shape color, 2 handles.  So pretty !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

I think we can all agree that we‘ve seen some incredible bags here on our Island. 

Bags we admire, lust after, and often emulate. 

So, with that in mind, I’m pleased to announce the establishment of our very own *“Islander Inspired Hall of Fame.” * 

Among my nominees are two Islanders whose bags have had a profound impact on my own bag choices.  

Our very own *Mariapia and Ludmilla.  *

Without them I never would’ve looked beyond my comfort zone to explore other designs and other designers. 

And (as my wallet can attest) their influence continues to this day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think we can all agree that we‘ve seen some incredible bags here on our Island.
> 
> Bags we admire, lust after, and often emulate.
> 
> So, with that in mind, I’m pleased to announce the establishment of our very own *“Islander Inspired Hall of Fame.” *
> 
> Among my nominees are two Islanders whose bags have had a profound impact on my own bag choices.
> 
> Our very own *Mariapia and Ludmilla.  *
> 
> Without them I never would’ve looked beyond my comfort zone to explore other designs and other designers.
> 
> And (as my wallet can attest) their influence continues to this day.


Here here!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Love everything about this bag, shape color, 2 handles.  So pretty !



Thank you, Tomsmom  
It’s one of my favorite bags..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think we can all agree that we‘ve seen some incredible bags here on our Island.
> 
> Bags we admire, lust after, and often emulate.
> 
> So, with that in mind, I’m pleased to announce the establishment of our very own *“Islander Inspired Hall of Fame.” *
> 
> Among my nominees are two Islanders whose bags have had a profound impact on my own bag choices.
> 
> Our very own *Mariapia and Ludmilla.  *
> 
> Without them I never would’ve looked beyond my comfort zone to explore other designs and other designers.
> 
> And (as my wallet can attest) their influence continues to this day.



You know, Fim....It works both ways...
Only trouble is... for us Europeans , ordering from the US would cost us a fortune.
Dooney, for example, is unavailable here.
I once phoned the French Customs and talked to a lady officer.
She asked me if the bag I was interested in was leather or not and if it cost more than 150 euros shipping included.
She then calculated how much I would pay once I got the bag:
20% French VAT on the bag... and shipping
+customs duties.
I gave up....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You know, Fim....It works both ways...
> Only trouble is... for us Europeans , ordering from the US would cost us a fortune.
> Dooney, for example, is unavailable here.
> I once phoned the French Customs and talked to a lady officer.
> She asked me if the bag I was interested in was leather or not and if it cost more than 150 euros shipping included.
> She then calculated how much I would pay once I got the bag:
> 20% French VAT on the bag... and shipping
> +customs duties.
> I gave up....



I understand completely, Mariapia. 

As much as I love Berthille, the cost would be prohibitive if I were to actually purchase one of their bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I understand completely, Mariapia.
> 
> As much as I love Berthille, the cost would be prohibitive if I were to actually purchase one of their bags.


Of course, Fim...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim...



The good thing is that still leaves plenty of accessible brands to tempt us, Mariapia.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think we can all agree that we‘ve seen some incredible bags here on our Island.
> 
> Bags we admire, lust after, and often emulate.
> 
> So, with that in mind, I’m pleased to announce the establishment of our very own *“Islander Inspired Hall of Fame.” *
> 
> Among my nominees are two Islanders whose bags have had a profound impact on my own bag choices.
> 
> Our very own *Mariapia and Ludmilla.  *
> 
> Without them I never would’ve looked beyond my comfort zone to explore other designs and other designers.
> 
> And (as my wallet can attest) their influence continues to this day.


I can attest that Ludmilla has gotten me into trouble more than once as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> I can attest that Ludmilla has gotten me into trouble more than once as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived....
Inspired by Mariapia’s red Postina, but mindful of her critique, I opted for a much lighter weight vintage Longchamp Sylvie.  

I absolutely love everything about this bag. 

The Cuir leather, the color, and the design. 

Light as a feather even with all my essentials, I love all the exterior pockets. Two smaller front pockets under the flap and a full length pocket across the back gives me an ease of accessibility for receipts etc. 

Additionally the sides can expand to give me even more room should the need arise. 

And now without further ado, may I present the latest member of the Fim family... Miss Sylvie.


----------



## Fimpagebag

More pics....


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived....
> Inspired by Mariapia’s red Postina, but mindful of her critique, I opted for a much lighter weight vintage Longchamp Sylvie.
> 
> I absolutely love everything about this bag.
> 
> The Cuir leather, the color, and the design.
> 
> Light as a feather even with all my essentials, I love all the exterior pockets. Two smaller front pockets under the flap and a full length pocket across the back gives me an ease of accessibility for receipts etc.
> 
> Additionally the sides can expand to give me even more room should the need arise.
> 
> And now without further ado, may I present the latest member of the Fim family... Miss Sylvie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042824


I love it!!!!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I love it!!!!!!



Thank you, SouthernPurseGal.  

It is definitely a vintage bag, and has seen its share of wear.

But overall it’s in remarkably good condition for its age.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, SouthernPurseGal.
> 
> It is definitely a vintage bag, and has seen its share of wear.
> 
> But overall it’s in remarkably good condition for its age.


What a great find, Fim.
The design, the leather, the colour and the vintage touch on top of that..
I love, love Sylvie


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great find, Fim.
> The design, the leather, the colour and the vintage touch on top of that..
> I love, love Sylvie



I actually do have you to thank, Mariapia. 

If it wasn’t for the bag lust your Postina incited, I would never have searched high and low for an alternative.  

As for Miss Sylvia, I’m confronted with (quite literally) the “age old” problem of whether I should attempt to dither with her small defects or just leave them as they are. 

The more I think about it, the more I’m inclined to leave well enough alone. Slightly scuffed corners are far less noticeable than a potentially botched repair.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday all! 



Fimpagebag said:


> April Fool’s with a vengeance.....#*@#
> 
> Time to throw more wood on the fire and head into the kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 5041695


The weather forecast is giving us snow or the next week. 
Now that we gave the roses a good cut and planted some flowers.


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think we can all agree that we‘ve seen some incredible bags here on our Island.
> 
> Bags we admire, lust after, and often emulate.
> 
> So, with that in mind, I’m pleased to announce the establishment of our very own *“Islander Inspired Hall of Fame.” *
> 
> Among my nominees are two Islanders whose bags have had a profound impact on my own bag choices.
> 
> Our very own *Mariapia and Ludmilla.  *
> 
> Without them I never would’ve looked beyond my comfort zone to explore other designs and other designers.
> 
> And (as my wallet can attest) their influence continues to this day.


Awwww. You make me  !
But, you have inspired us as well.
My two Dooneys are totally your „fault“.


Mariapia said:


> You know, Fim....It works both ways...
> Only trouble is... for us Europeans , ordering from the US would cost us a fortune.
> Dooney, for example, is unavailable here.
> I once phoned the French Customs and talked to a lady officer.
> She asked me if the bag I was interested in was leather or not and if it cost more than 150 euros shipping included.
> She then calculated how much I would pay once I got the bag:
> 20% French VAT on the bag... and shipping
> +customs duties.
> I gave up....


German QVC sells Dooney now and then. The prices are ok!


southernbelle43 said:


> I can attest that Ludmilla has gotten me into trouble more than once as well.


Hehe. 
Your chocolate Theia inspired me, too.


Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived....
> Inspired by Mariapia’s red Postina, but mindful of her critique, I opted for a much lighter weight vintage Longchamp Sylvie.
> 
> I absolutely love everything about this bag.
> 
> The Cuir leather, the color, and the design.
> 
> Light as a feather even with all my essentials, I love all the exterior pockets. Two smaller front pockets under the flap and a full length pocket across the back gives me an ease of accessibility for receipts etc.
> 
> Additionally the sides can expand to give me even more room should the need arise.
> 
> And now without further ado, may I present the latest member of the Fim family... Miss Sylvie.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5042824


Nice!! I do not know those vintage LC pieces, but they are pretty for sure. 
Regarding the signs of wear - I would just use some leather moisturizer.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I actually do have you to thank, Mariapia.
> 
> If it wasn’t for the bag lust your Postina incited, I would never have searched high and low for an alternative.
> 
> As for Miss Sylvia, I’m confronted with (quite literally) the “age old” problem of whether I should attempt to dither with her small defects or just leave them as they are.
> 
> The more I think about it, the more I’m inclined to leave well enough alone. Slightly scuffed corners are far less noticeable than a potentially botched repair.


I wouldn’t change anything, Fim. All Sylvie might need is , as Ludmilla said, some leather moisturizer, nothing else.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday all!
> 
> *Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  *
> 
> The weather forecast is giving us snow or the next week.
> Now that we gave the roses a good cut and planted some flowers.
> 
> *Isn’t that always the way this time of year, Ludmilla?
> The moment you put seeds in the ground, it snows!  *
> 
> Awwww. You make me  !
> But, you have inspired us as well.
> My two Dooneys are totally your „fault“.
> 
> *That may very well be true, Ludmilla.
> But I have yet to ascend to your heights.
> *
> Nice!! I do not know those vintage LC pieces, but they are pretty for sure.
> Regarding the signs of wear - I would just use some leather moisturizer.



*I think half the fun of hunting vintage bags is all you find out about the history of the brand.   

For instance, I never realized that my father’s leather sheathed pipe was most probably inspired by Longchamp.  

As for Miss Sylvie, great minds think alike, Ludmilla.  

I’ve opted for my favorite leather moisturizer rather than restoration.  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wouldn’t change anything, Fim. All Sylvie might need is , as Ludmilla said, some leather moisturizer, nothing else.



I agree, Mariapia.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> *I think half the fun of hunting vintage bags is all you find out about the history of the brand.
> 
> For instance, I never realized that my father’s leather sheathed pipe was most probably inspired by Longchamp.
> 
> As for Miss Sylvie, great minds think alike, Ludmilla.
> 
> I’ve opted for my favorite leather moisturizer rather than restoration. *


Good for You. We should “scars” on bodies and bags with pride.   They tell our lives stories!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Chow chow life with my chow key pouch dangling! And my newest purse love.

Happy Easter!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044402
> View attachment 5044403
> 
> Chow chow life with my chow key pouch dangling! And my newest purse love.
> 
> Happy Easter!


Love this!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044402
> View attachment 5044403
> 
> Chow chow life with my chow key pouch dangling! And my newest purse love.
> 
> Happy Easter!



Happy Easter, SouthernPurseGal!   

What a happy crew you have!  

I absolutely adore your new bag with your Chow key pouch!


----------



## Tomsmom

Introducing Miss Red aka my birthday bag!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Tomsmom said:


> Introducing Miss Red aka my birthday bag!
> View attachment 5044507


Wow that is incredible!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Introducing Miss Red aka my birthday bag!
> View attachment 5044507


I love red bags and this one is lovely.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Introducing Miss Red aka my birthday bag!
> View attachment 5044507



What an absolute stunner, Tomsmom! 

The red is so vibrant and the Soho so iconic....  

Miss Red (like yourself) is in a class by herself.


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Easter, fellow Islanders!  *

*Talk about too many eggs for one basket....   


*


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5044402
> View attachment 5044403
> 
> Chow chow life with my chow key pouch dangling! And my newest purse love.
> 
> Happy Easter!


That bag is very beautiful. I wish I had a life where I could wear one like that.
Your dogs are adorable!


Tomsmom said:


> Introducing Miss Red aka my birthday bag!
> View attachment 5044507


This is nice! Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Easter, fellow Islanders! *
> 
> *Talk about too many eggs for one basket....
> 
> View attachment 5044747
> *


There are never too many eggs for one basket. Just too small baskets.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Easter!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> There are never too many eggs for one basket. Just too small baskets.



How right you are, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Easter, fellow Islanders! *
> 
> *Talk about too many eggs for one basket....
> 
> View attachment 5044747
> *


Happy Easter !!  Love all the colors!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> What an absolute stunner, Tomsmom!
> 
> The red is so vibrant and the Soho so iconic....
> 
> Miss Red (like yourself) is in a class by herself.


Thank you Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Easter !!  Love all the colors!



Happy Easter, Tomsmom!  

Which one of your beautiful bags will you be wearing today?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Introducing Miss Red aka my birthday bag!
> View attachment 5044507


Gorgeous !


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Easter to all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Easter, Tomsmom!
> 
> Which one of your beautiful bags will you be wearing today?


The new to me Gucci is already moved into


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> The new to me Gucci is already moved into


----------



## Fimpagebag

My kind of Easter Egg Hunt...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is very beautiful. I wish I had a life where I could wear one like that.
> Your dogs are adorable!


Thank you! And I don't know what you mean about lifestyle. I'm out in rural Appalachia with dogs and kids so I'm not fancy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! And I don't know what you mean about lifestyle. I'm out in rural Appalachia with dogs and kids so I'm not fancy!



But you are to be admired, SouthernPurseGal. 

As I found, it’s far easier to chart your own bag path in the country rather than a more metropolitan area. 

Out here (in the navel of nowhere) my bags may be commented upon, but rarely judged.  

Mainly because the bulk of the population wouldn’t recognize a luxury designer bag if “it peed on their back porch.”


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s not only in your neck of the woods Fim, here people only recognize Coach sig, Michael Kors and LV.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It’s not only in your neck of the woods Fim, here people only recognize Coach sig, Michael Kors and LV.



One can only imagine what they might think your Soho’s logo stands for, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I had a fun Eater with my family, so many laughs. 

My school last open so off to work I go, I hope everyone has a great Monday!


----------



## Ludmilla

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Thank you! And I don't know what you mean about lifestyle. I'm out in rural Appalachia with dogs and kids so I'm not fancy!


Those fancy bags are always too small for my needs. They rarely fit an umbrella and here you cannot leave the house without one. And as I rarely go to dinner etc. I really have no chance at all to wear such pretty bags.


Fimpagebag said:


> But you are to be admired, SouthernPurseGal.
> 
> As I found, it’s far easier to chart your own bag path in the country rather than a more metropolitan area.
> 
> Out here (in the navel of nowhere) my bags may be commented upon, but rarely judged.
> 
> Mainly because the bulk of the population wouldn’t recognize a luxury designer bag if “it peed on their back porch.”


This is so true. I wear my bags rather in the country than in the big city. 


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I had a fun Eater with my family, so many laughs.
> 
> My school last open so off to work I go, I hope everyone has a great Monday!


We have a holiday today and tomorrow I have one more day of vacation.
Our weather is turning into winter again, so I will stay indoors.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I had a fun Eater with my family, so many laughs.
> 
> My school last open so off to work I go, I hope everyone has a great Monday!



Happy Monday, Tomsmom!  

Glad to hear your school is open again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Those fancy bags are always too small for my needs. They rarely fit an umbrella and here you cannot leave the house without one. And as I rarely go to dinner etc. I really have no chance at all to wear such pretty bags.
> 
> This is so true. I wear my bags rather in the country than in the big city.
> 
> We have a holiday today and tomorrow I have one more day of vacation.
> Our weather is turning into winter again, so I will stay indoors.



Good morning, Ludmilla!  

Your weather sounds a lot like ours was last week.  

But now it’s getting (if not exactly warm) more “spring like.”

Hopefully as our weather turns so will yours.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Out here (in the navel of nowhere) my bags may be commented upon, but rarely judged.
> Mainly because the bulk of the population wouldn’t recognize a luxury designer bag if “it peed on their back porch.”



Same where I live, Fim.



Tomsmom said:


> It’s not only in your neck of the woods Fim, here people only recognize Coach sig, Michael Kors and LV.



Tomsmom, I think that, TPFers aside, , very few people people will recognize a luxury designer bag, with the exception of LV maybe.... and in that particular case. .. lots of them will think it‘s a fake when it isn’t...


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I drive everywhere and can keep my umbrella in the car. But this bag could fit a compact umbrella. I have a full size can of spray sunscreen and a water bottle in there so surely I could take out the sunscreen and swap it for an umbrella if I were to need one. I pretty much just dash inside when it rains and because it's warm weather rain is not bad.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Same where I live, Fim.
> 
> 
> 
> Tomsmom, I think that, TPFers aside, , very few people people will recognize a luxury designer bag, with the exception of LV maybe.... and in that particular case. .. lots of them will think it‘s a fake when it isn’t...


You’re so right!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders.  

Now that Easter is over, my annual love/hate relationship with white bags begins.  
You would think I would’ve learned my lesson by now.  

I’ve owned white bags in the past with disastrous results.  

Yet still, every year at this time my thoughts turn towards getting a white bag.  

And I know I will be unable to resist. 
But at least I can negotiate my terms of surrender in advance.  

Less longstanding love affair and more summer fling, any white bag I buy will have to endure its share of indignities.  

There will be barbecue sauce and corn on the cob, candy apples and sitting on the grass watching fireworks.

And I will enjoy every moment knowing that summer, not unlike a white bag, is fleeting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> I drive everywhere and can keep my umbrella in the car. But this bag could fit a compact umbrella. I have a full size can of spray sunscreen and a water bottle in there so surely I could take out the sunscreen and swap it for an umbrella if I were to need one. I pretty much just dash inside when it rains and because it's warm weather rain is not bad.



Your new bag sounds like a real treasure, SouthernPurseGal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same where I live, Fim.
> 
> Tomsmom, I think that, TPFers aside, , very few people people will recognize a luxury designer bag, with the exception of LV maybe.... and in that particular case. .. lots of them will think it‘s a fake when it isn’t...



I’ve been guilty of that myself, Mariapia.  

And I always try (as unobtrusively as possible) to get a closer look.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ve been guilty of that myself, Mariapia.
> 
> And I always try (as unobtrusively as possible) to get a closer look.



You are not the only one, Fim...
You can include me in the story...  more often than not...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are not the only one, Fim...
> You can include me in the story...  more often than not...



Then I’m in very good company indeed, Mariapia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ve been guilty of that myself, Mariapia.
> 
> And I always try (as unobtrusively as possible) to get a closer look.


I’m terrible, I’m always trying to get a good look lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!



Happy Tuesday, Tomammoth!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

I think I’ve finally broken the curse of the white purse! 

Technically white is the blending of all colors and as such is considered a color.  

But why settle for that when I already have a rainbow?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think I’ve finally broken the curse of the white purse!
> 
> Technically white is the blending of all colors and as such is considered a color.
> 
> But why settle for that when I already have a rainbow?
> 
> View attachment 5046612


I’ve never been a fan of the white bag.  I prefer the rainbow.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think I’ve finally broken the curse of the white purse!
> 
> Technically white is the blending of all colors and as such is considered a color.
> 
> But why settle for that when I already have a rainbow?
> 
> View attachment 5046612



When I see your rainbow, Fim, I think you don’t need a white bag at all...



Tomsmom said:


> I’ve never been a fan of the white bag.  I prefer the rainbow.



Me too, Tomsmom. Not that I don’t like white bags, but I prefer colours that I can wear all year round, and in Fim’s rainbow all her bags can be worn from Jan to December...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> When I see your rainbow, Fim, I think you don’t need a white bag at all...
> 
> Me too, Tomsmom. Not that I don’t like white bags, but I prefer colours that I can wear all year round, and in Fim’s rainbow all her bags can be worn from Jan to December...



Well said, Mariapia.  

There are perfectly lovely white bags to be had. 

But I’m just not the right person to wear one.  

No matter how hard I tried to be careful, any white bag I owned ended up with more spots than a Dalmatian!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Well said, Mariapia.
> 
> There are perfectly lovely white bags to be had.
> 
> But I’m just not the right person to wear one.
> 
> No matter how hard I tried to be careful, any white bag I owned ended up with more spots than a Dalmatian!



Exactly, Fim


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!


Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies  

Lower temperatures, winds and rain this morning...
I need to wear a red bag again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Lower temperatures, winds and rain this morning...
> I need to wear a red bag again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047441



I totally agree with the teddy bears, Mariapia.   

What a marvelously fun bag for a dismal day.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I totally agree with the teddy bears, Mariapia.
> 
> What a marvelously fun bag for a dismal day.



Thank you, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!!  On the bus with my student waiting to go to school !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!!  On the bus with my student waiting to go to school !



Happy Wednesday, Tomsmom!  

What bag are you taking with you to school?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Lower temperatures, winds and rain this morning...
> I need to wear a red bag again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5047441


That bag is lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
Tomorrow my parents get their first Astra Zeneca vaccine shot.
Did you have any side effects @Mariapia ?
Also I took two more days off from work and I will probably stay in the country during next week as our lockdown will probably get more severe. Sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Tomorrow my parents get their first Astra Zeneca vaccine shot.
> Did you have any side effects @Mariapia ?
> Also I took two more days off from work and I will probably stay in the country during next week as our lockdown will probably get more severe. Sigh.



Glad there is vaccine available for your parents, Ludmilla.   

Not so glad to hear that the lockdown may become even more restrictive.  

We still have restrictions here, but they pale in comparison to the those being enforced in Europe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, Tomsmom!
> 
> What bag are you taking with you to school?


Still in the red Gucci


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad there is vaccine available for your parents, Ludmilla.
> 
> Not so glad to hear that the lockdown may become even more restrictive.
> 
> We still have restrictions here, but they pale in comparison to the those being enforced in Europe.


Yes. And it really wears out by now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Tomorrow my parents get their first Astra Zeneca vaccine shot.
> Did you have any side effects @Mariapia ?
> Also I took two more days off from work and I will probably stay in the country during next week as our lockdown will probably get more severe. Sigh.



I had my first AZ shot one month ago and so did two friends of mine.
I had a few side effects when I went to bed, 8 hours later:

chills (but no fever ) and muscle pains.
I took some paracetamol and everything went back to normal  

Ludmilla, I am glad your parents will be vaccinated tomorrow.
You will be so relieved.
And they will be happy too.

Enjoy your stay in the country


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Still in the red Gucci



Good for you, Tomsmom!  

I know if it was me I’d have your Soho on my nightstand so it would be the first thing I‘d see in the morning and the last thing I’d see at night. 

Such are bags that dreams are made of.


----------



## Fimpagebag

And then there’s this....

While Granny Fim was off getting poor Sigmund Fim drunk, my Evil Twin seized the opportunity to wreak havoc. 

First she hijacked my appointment with the eye doctor and went wild ordering two new pairs of glasses.  

Next she went online once we got home and purchased two types of bags she knew I’d categorically rejected.  

”Too late now.” she jibed, having (in essence) just pushed me out of the proverbial plane without a parachute. 

So here I sit in a darkened room with my pupils still dilated after my eye appointment while my Evil Twin dances a jig.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> And then there’s this....
> 
> While Granny Fim was off getting poor Sigmund Fim drunk, my Evil Twin seized the opportunity to wreak havoc.
> 
> First she hijacked my appointment with the eye doctor and went wild ordering two new pairs of glasses.
> 
> Next she went online once we got home and purchased two types of bags she knew I’d categorically rejected.
> 
> ”Too late now.” she jibed, having (in essence) just pushed me out of the proverbial plane without a parachute.
> 
> So here I sit in a darkened room with my pupils still dilated after my eye appointment while my Evil Twin dances a jig.


Oh dear!!  Can’t wait to see the bags she chose!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh dear!!  Can’t wait to see the bags she chose!!



And I can only hope they get lost in the mail, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Greetings, good people.  

Evil Twin Fim here.*




*Every so often my “other half” needs to be reminded of her younger more adventurous self.

And that’s all I did today. One pair of her new glasses have transitional lenses. The other pair have rocking two tone blue frames. 

Then there are the bags. One is from a boutique in a city less than an hour from here while the other is a Patricia Nash Tinchi in Spring Multi.  

And if they don’t work out, no harm no foul. After all, it’s not like I broke the bank buying them.  

So my other half is just going to have to lump it. The way I see it, my work here is done. *


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

I just fell in love!!!




__





						Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
					

CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.




					www.caroaccessories.com


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5048273
> View attachment 5048274
> View attachment 5048276
> View attachment 5048279
> View attachment 5048283
> 
> 
> I just fell in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
> 
> 
> CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caroaccessories.com




I can see why, SouthernPurseGal.  

Are you sufficiently tempted to take the plunge?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Fimpagebag said:


> I can see why, SouthernPurseGal.
> 
> Are you sufficiently tempted to take the plunge?


Yup oh yup. I mean it's less than €500 and just so divine!!!


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Oh and the wings cinch!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5048326
> 
> Oh and the wings cinch!



Two gorgeous looks for one price?  

Sounds like a winner  to me!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I had my first AZ shot one month ago and so did two friends of mine.
> I had a few side effects when I went to bed, 8 hours later:
> 
> chills (but no fever ) and muscle pains.
> I took some paracetamol and everything went back to normal
> 
> Ludmilla, I am glad your parents will be vaccinated tomorrow.
> You will be so relieved.
> And they will be happy too.
> 
> Enjoy your stay in the country


Thank you, Mariapia.
Yes, I guess all will be well with the vaccination.


Fimpagebag said:


> And then there’s this....
> 
> While Granny Fim was off getting poor Sigmund Fim drunk, my Evil Twin seized the opportunity to wreak havoc.
> 
> First she hijacked my appointment with the eye doctor and went wild ordering two new pairs of glasses.
> 
> Next she went online once we got home and purchased two types of bags she knew I’d categorically rejected.
> 
> ”Too late now.” she jibed, having (in essence) just pushed me out of the proverbial plane without a parachute.
> 
> So here I sit in a darkened room with my pupils still dilated after my eye appointment while my Evil Twin dances a jig.


Hehe. We all have this evil twin inside. 


SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5048273
> View attachment 5048274
> View attachment 5048276
> View attachment 5048279
> View attachment 5048283
> 
> 
> I just fell in love!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Handmade Leather Handbags | Caro Accessories
> 
> 
> CARO, biedt een doordacht assortiment van tijdloze lederen handtassen, die iedere outfit van de zelfbewuste vrouw nog meer uitstraling geeft. Iedere tas wordt met passie vervaardigd in eigen atelier met oog voor detail en respect voor de ambacht.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.caroaccessories.com


Ooooh. This. Is. NICE!


----------



## Tomsmom

SouthernPurseGal said:


> View attachment 5048326
> 
> Oh and the wings cinch!



Jusy beautiful!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> Yes, I guess all will be well with the vaccination.
> 
> Hehe. We all have this evil twin inside.
> 
> Ooooh. This. Is. NICE!



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  

While you are so busy thinking of others, don’t forget to take some time to think about yourself.  

After all, that’s what evil twins are for.   

They remind us that putting others first doesn’t always mean putting ourselves last.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

As one might guess, my evil twin knows me better than I know myself.

She can always find the clause in any contract I’ve made with myself.

Case in point: the two bags currently en route  to my door.

The boutique bag is just one of the many obscure brands under the “Francesca Collections” umbrella. A white faux leather bag inspired by the BV pouch without ever being in danger of being mistaken as such.

As for the Patricia Nash Tinchi......despite my recent disillusionment with the brand, her Spring Multi print has always been one I‘ve loved. That being said, there is no disguising the fact that the Tinchi is a type of bag that I’ve excoriated in the past. A convertible belt bag that can be worn several different ways. Which might not be a bad thing if it proves to be the disaster I anticipate. After all, if ever there was a time to sit on my wallet.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As one might guess, my evil twin knows me better than I know myself.
> 
> She can always find the clause in any contract I’ve made with myself.
> 
> Case in point: the two bags currently en route  to my door.
> 
> The boutique bag is just one of the many obscure brands under the “Francesca Collections” umbrella. A white faux leather bag inspired by the BV pouch without ever being in danger of being mistaken as such.
> 
> As for the Patricia Nash Tinchi......despite my recent disillusionment with the brand, her Spring Multi print has always been one I‘ve loved. That being said, there is no disguising the fact that the Tinchi is a type of bag that I’ve excoriated in the past. A convertible belt bag that can be worn several different ways. Which might not be a bad thing if it proves to be the disaster I anticipate. After all, if ever there was a time to sit on my wallet.....



The BV pouch is lovely but the price isn’t...
Finding a bag inspired by that design is great, Fim.
And especially a white one... which you have been looking for for some time..
And then there is the Patricia Nash...
I can picture you... waiting for the delivery man, opening the parcel(s), taking out the bag(s) examining it/them  carefully  and then taking a pic ( pics) your friends on the Island can’t wait to see


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The BV pouch is lovely but the price isn’t...
> Finding a bag inspired by that design is great, Fim.
> And especially a white one... which you have been looking for for some time..
> And then there is the Patricia Nash...
> I can picture you... waiting for the delivery man, opening the parcel(s), taking out the bag(s) examining it/them  carefully  and then taking a pic ( pics) your friends on the Island can’t wait to see



You know me all too well, Mariapia!  

Despite my qualms, I can’t help hoping both bags will prove me wrong and I end up loving them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me all too well, Mariapia!
> 
> Despite my qualms, I can’t help hoping both bags will prove me wrong and I end up loving them.


I hope you love them as well!  Can’t wait for delivery day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Question:

How can such a nothing little bag.....







Make me feel this fabulous?


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

Because that ain't no nuthin' bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> Because that ain't no nuthin' bag



Thank you, SouthernPurseGal.  

If there is one virtue to a faux leather white bag it’s that keeping it clean is as easy as a spritz of Windex.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Question:
> 
> How can such a nothing little bag.....
> 
> View attachment 5048979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048980
> 
> 
> Make me feel this fabulous?
> 
> View attachment 5048984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048985


Love it and you wear it so so well!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it and you wear it so so well!!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

 Miss Francesca won’t make her first public appearance until Memorial Day. But I couldn’t resist posting a preview.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Question:
> 
> How can such a nothing little bag.....
> 
> View attachment 5048979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048980
> 
> 
> Make me feel this fabulous?
> 
> View attachment 5048984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048985


Wow! What a lovely white bag   
It looks great on you, Fim.
Congrats, congrats, congrats


----------



## SouthernPurseGal

It's all about how a bag makes you feel when you carry it. Nothing else, really.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow! What a lovely white bag
> It looks great on you, Fim.
> Congrats, congrats, congrats



Thank you, Mariapia.  

I was surprised how quickly the bag was shipped. But I suspect they hope I’ll become a return customer.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SouthernPurseGal said:


> It's all about how a bag makes you feel when you carry it. Nothing else, really.



You’re absolutely right, SouthernPurseGal.  

I’ve owned far more expensive white bags that never made me quite this giddy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re absolutely right, SouthernPurseGal.
> 
> I’ve owned far more expensive white bags that never made me quite this giddy.


It often happens, Fim.
Some of my favourite bags are quite cheap.... and I never wear the most expensive ones...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Question:
> 
> How can such a nothing little bag.....
> 
> View attachment 5048979
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048980
> 
> 
> Make me feel this fabulous?
> 
> View attachment 5048984
> 
> 
> View attachment 5048985


Beautiful, Fim!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day for a quick errand in town.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5049609
> 
> Bag of the day for a quick errand in town.



You know how I feel about this bag, Ludmilla! 

Whenever I think about Dooney, this is the bag that comes to mind. Beautiful leather and ineffable style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It often happens, Fim.
> Some of my favourite bags are quite cheap.... and I never wear the most expensive ones...



I know what you mean, Mariapia.  

Years ago I owned a vintage Chanel 225. But I so rarely used it that I ended up giving it to my daughter whose lifestyle was far less robust than mine.  

But now that she and her husband have two rambunctious dogs, she only wears it on special occasions.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful, Fim!!



Thank you, Ludmilla.  

Given her size and origins, I’ve shortened her name to Miss ‘Cesca.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You know how I feel about this bag, Ludmilla!
> 
> Whenever I think about Dooney, this is the bag that comes to mind. Beautiful leather and ineffable style.


Thank you! My feelings are exactly the same.


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> Given her size and origins, I’ve shortened her name to Miss ‘Cesca.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5049609
> 
> Bag of the day for a quick errand in town.


I’m so envious, Ludmilla.
This bag is to die for.
By the way,  did your parents get their vaccine?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean, Mariapia.
> 
> Years ago I owned a vintage Chanel 225. But I so rarely used it that I ended up giving it to my daughter whose lifestyle was far less robust than mine.
> 
> But now that she and her husband have two rambunctious dogs, she only wears it on special occasions.



Oh dear!
Fim, I am going to tell you a secret..
The Chanel 2.25 is one of my dream bags....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Fim, I am going to tell you a secret..
> The Chanel 2.25 is one of my dream bags....



I can well believe it, Mariapia.  

Truly a legacy bag, the Chanel I gave my daughter originally belonged to my father’s oldest sister.

After her death it came to me.  

Wanting to keep it in the family, I later passed it on to my daughter.  

Which is probably why vintage Chanels are so hard to come by.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My Spring Multi Patricia Nash Tinchi just arrived. Rarely have I felt such trepidation unboxing a bag.  

But she’s here now....




I love the print, and the leather is nicely pliable. There’s enough room for a full sized wallet, my phone, keys, and a couple of bare essentials.

Now for the mandatory mod pics...     

1. shoulder bag....




2. crossbody....




3. small backpack....




4. belt bag....




5. lastly, the dreaded fanny pack....




One bag, five ways.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> My Spring Multi Patricia Nash Tinchi just arrived. Rarely have I felt such trepidation unboxing a bag.
> 
> But she’s here now....
> 
> View attachment 5049999
> 
> 
> I love the print, and the leather is nicely pliable. There’s enough room for a full sized wallet, my phone, keys, and a couple of bare essentials.
> 
> Now for the mandatory mod pics...
> 
> 1. shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5050000
> 
> 
> 2. crossbody....
> 
> View attachment 5050001
> 
> 
> 3. small backpack....
> 
> View attachment 5050002
> 
> 
> 4. belt bag....
> 
> View attachment 5050003
> 
> 
> 5. lastly, the dreaded fanny pack....
> 
> View attachment 5050004
> 
> 
> One bag, five ways.


Love it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

I’m having a lot of fun adjusting the strap to get the look(s) that work best for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I’m so envious, Ludmilla.
> This bag is to die for.
> By the way,  did your parents get their vaccine?


It is definitely one of my prettiest bags, but as it is so hard to get them here, I do not dare to use it.
Can you order from QVC Germany. They have the Flo right now. 

My parents got the vaccine. So far they are doing well and have no side effects.  Yesterday they were a little tired.


Fimpagebag said:


> I can well believe it, Mariapia.
> 
> Truly a legacy bag, the Chanel I gave my daughter originally belonged to my father’s oldest sister.
> 
> After her death it came to me.
> 
> Wanting to keep it in the family, I later passed it on to my daughter.
> 
> Which is probably why vintage Chanels are so hard to come by.


This is a beautiful story for a beautiful bag. 


Fimpagebag said:


> My Spring Multi Patricia Nash Tinchi just arrived. Rarely have I felt such trepidation unboxing a bag.
> 
> But she’s here now....
> 
> View attachment 5049999
> 
> 
> I love the print, and the leather is nicely pliable. There’s enough room for a full sized wallet, my phone, keys, and a couple of bare essentials.
> 
> Now for the mandatory mod pics...
> 
> 1. shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5050000
> 
> 
> 2. crossbody....
> 
> View attachment 5050001
> 
> 
> 3. small backpack....
> 
> View attachment 5050002
> 
> 
> 4. belt bag....
> 
> View attachment 5050003
> 
> 
> 5. lastly, the dreaded fanny pack....
> 
> View attachment 5050004
> 
> 
> One bag, five ways.


Love it!
Tbh a belt bag would be great for my shoulders during longer adventures. Maybe I should really think about this a bit more seriously.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is definitely one of my prettiest bags, but as it is so hard to get them here, I do not dare to use it.
> Can you order from QVC Germany. They have the Flo right now.
> 
> My parents got the vaccine. So far they are doing well and have no side effects.  Yesterday they were a little tired.
> 
> This is a beautiful story for a beautiful bag.
> 
> Love it!
> Tbh a belt bag would be great for my shoulders during longer adventures. Maybe I should really think about this a bit more seriously.



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla! 

I’m glad to hear your parents are doing well. 

On an entirely different subject, I understand why you hesitate wearing your Dooney Flo more often.  

I can only imagine all the obstacles you had to go through in order to get her. But even if you only wear her once or twice a year, she is definitely worth all your efforts. 

My father’s oldest sister (in contrast) viewed her bags in the same light as she did her numerous husbands. Once the attraction wore off she discarded them with abandon. Happily her Chanel proved to be an exception. 

As for my latest bag, I confess to being sufficiently intrigued to see how wearing her as a belt bag works out.

Particularly as my DH (the man who equated Miss Silver with a baked potato) actually used the term “stylish” to describe the look.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday! Good morning!  Ludmilla your Dooney is beautiful I would be torn between using it all the time/only on special occasions. I’m totally enjoying my Gucci, I don’t know if I’ve ever enjoyed a red bag like this before.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday! Good morning!  Ludmilla your Dooney is beautiful I would be torn between using it all the time/only on special occasions. I’m totally enjoying my Gucci, I don’t know if I’ve ever enjoyed a red bag like this before.



It’s more than just the color, Tomsmom.

And it’s not even about it being a Gucci.

It’s that wonderful alchemy when a bag makes you so happy you can’t fail to see it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My Spring Multi Patricia Nash Tinchi just arrived. Rarely have I felt such trepidation unboxing a bag.
> 
> But she’s here now....
> 
> View attachment 5049999
> 
> 
> I love the print, and the leather is nicely pliable. There’s enough room for a full sized wallet, my phone, keys, and a couple of bare essentials.
> 
> Now for the mandatory mod pics...
> 
> 1. shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5050000
> 
> 
> 2. crossbody....
> 
> View attachment 5050001
> 
> 
> 3. small backpack....
> 
> View attachment 5050002
> 
> 
> 4. belt bag....
> 
> View attachment 5050003
> 
> 
> 5. lastly, the dreaded fanny pack....
> 
> View attachment 5050004
> 
> 
> One bag, five ways.


I remember you thought you might not like the two bags you had ordered, Fim....
And I am happy to know that you love them.
Both are lovely and look great on you.
Congrats!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It is definitely one of my prettiest bags, but as it is so hard to get them here, I do not dare to use it.
> Can you order from QVC Germany. They have the Flo right now.
> 
> My parents got the vaccine. So far they are doing well and have no side effects.  Yesterday they were a little tired.


I am glad your parents got the vaccine, Ludmilla.
And they must be happy too.
Lots of people I know have been vaccinated now.
Some of them were reluctant at the beginning but are glad they finally got the jab..
As for the Flo, you should use it,  it’s a real beauty .
I know, I know... There are bags that I love and seldom wear too.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I can well believe it, Mariapia.
> 
> Truly a legacy bag, the Chanel I gave my daughter originally belonged to my father’s oldest sister.
> 
> After her death it came to me.
> 
> Wanting to keep it in the family, I later passed it on to my daughter.
> 
> Which is probably why vintage Chanels are so hard to come by.



So true, Fim.
I remember exchanging a few words with a lady wearing a dark grey Chanel 2.25 and asking her if she had ever thought of selling it.
She replied«  No, never... I will pass it on to my daughter »


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I remember you thought you might not like the two bags you had ordered, Fim....
> And I am happy to know that you love them.
> Both are lovely and look great on you.
> Congrats!



Thank you, Mariapia.  

If these two bags have taught me anything, it’s not to overthink my choices.

While neither bag is one I can see myself wearing on a daily basis, they each have a place in my collection.

Miss ‘Cesca is the plucky white rubber ducky I won’t worry about getting wet.

Miss Multi, as one might expect, lives up to her name. Her adjustable strap with its sliding buckle will allow transitioning from one style to another during the same outing with little effort on my part.

With all that being said, I suspect trouble lies ahead.

Spurred on by her success, my Evil Twin (even as we speak) is busily scouring eBay for her next bit of deviltry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> So true, Fim.
> I remember exchanging a few words with a lady wearing a dark grey Chanel 2.25 and asking her if she had ever thought of selling it.
> She replied«  No, never... I will pass it on to my daughter »



Don’t give up hope, Mariapia. 

Your Chanel 2.25 is out there somewhere. It may appear in an estate sale, or be unappreciated by a more trendy heir. 

You just have to keep following your dream and good things will happen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m glad to hear your parents are doing well.
> 
> On an entirely different subject, I understand why you hesitate wearing your Dooney Flo more often.
> 
> I can only imagine all the obstacles you had to go through in order to get her. But even if you only wear her once or twice a year, she is definitely worth all your efforts.
> 
> My father’s oldest sister (in contrast) viewed her bags in the same light as she did her numerous husbands. Once the attraction wore off she discarded them with abandon. Happily her Chanel proved to be an exception.
> 
> As for my latest bag, I confess to being sufficiently intrigued to see how wearing her as a belt bag works out.
> 
> Particularly as my DH (the man who equated Miss Silver with a baked potato) actually used the term “stylish” to describe the look.


I had to laugh about the sister of your father and her husbands. You have a pretty cool family. 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday! Good morning!  Ludmilla your Dooney is beautiful I would be torn between using it all the time/only on special occasions. I’m totally enjoying my Gucci, I don’t know if I’ve ever enjoyed a red bag like this before.


Thank you - yes I am torn between wearing non stop and putting the bag in a showcase. 
I am happy that you love your Gucci so much. 
It is such a pretty bag! 


Mariapia said:


> I am glad your parents got the vaccine, Ludmilla.
> And they must be happy too.
> Lots of people I know have been vaccinated now.
> Some of them were reluctant at the beginning but are glad they finally got the jab..
> As for the Flo, you should use it,  it’s a real beauty .
> I know, I know... There are bags that I love and seldom wear too.


Thank you! The Flo is just so nice. Unfortunately we had rain this morning so I took my nut Marcie out.

My parents are pretty unmoved by getting vaccinated. But, they did not much worry about the virus, either.
Getting vaccinated was more of a „duty“ thing, if you know what I mean. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> If these two bags have taught me anything, it’s not to overthink my choices.
> 
> While neither bag is one I can see myself wearing on a daily basis, they each have a place in my collection.
> 
> Miss ‘Cesca is the plucky white rubber ducky I won’t worry about getting wet.
> 
> Miss Multi, as one might expect, lives up to her name. Her adjustable strap with its sliding buckle will allow transitioning from one style to another during the same outing with little effort on my part.
> 
> With all that being said, I suspect trouble lies ahead.
> 
> Spurred on by her success, my Evil Twin (even as we speak) is busily scouring eBay for her next bit of deviltry.


What is your evil twin looking at?
Mine led me to the book- and woolstore, today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I had to laugh about the sister of your father and her husbands. You have a pretty cool family.
> 
> What is your evil twin looking at?
> Mine led me to the book- and woolstore, today.



My father’s side of the family did tend to be a colorful bunch, Ludmilla. 

They lived by their own rules and seized every bit of joy life had to offer. 

Not surprisingly, my Evil Twin shares many of those same attributes. 

Currently she’s eyeing a vintage Ganson bag on eBay. I’ve allowed her the opening bid, but no more. 

Needless to say, she’s not happy with my decision.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My father’s side of the family did tend to be a colorful bunch, Ludmilla.
> 
> They lived by their own rules and seized every bit of joy life had to offer.
> 
> Not surprisingly, my Evil Twin shares many of those same attributes.
> 
> Currently she’s eyeing a vintage Ganson bag on eBay. I’ve allowed her the opening bid, but no more.
> 
> Needless to say, she’s not happy with my decision.


I had never heard of Ganson Fim.
But Google is my friend
I have just seen lovely woven leather bags....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I had never heard of Ganson Fim.
> But Google is my friend
> I have just seen lovely woven leather bags....



I’m not surprised you never heard of the brand, Mariapia. It went by the wayside years ago. 

Which I always thought was literally a crying shame. 

A fact of which my Evil Twin is well aware. Especially when she brought this vintage Ganson to my attention..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m not surprised you never heard of the brand, Mariapia. It went by the wayside years ago.
> 
> Which I always thought was literally a crying shame.
> 
> A fact of which my Evil Twin is well aware. Especially when she brought this vintage Ganson to my attention..
> 
> View attachment 5051453


It’s a beautiful bag, Fim.
Your evil twin has good taste..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!   

What a week it’s been for the Fim Family. The two recent additions have settled in nicely. 

Which leaves the week to come. I have a bid in for a vintage Ganson which I may or may not win. 

And I’ll be fine with however it turns out. 

Because (in my heart of hearts) I know there will always be “another” bag. 

Another bag that catches my eye. Another bag that draws me out of my comfort zone.  

Another bag that confirms what I’ve begun to suspect.  

That there is no such thing as an HG bag for me. 

Because as it turns out I’m more like my father’s oldest sister than I realize. 

With her it was husbands, but with me it’s bags. 

The only difference is that with every one of her new husbands her bank account grew!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It’s a beautiful bag, Fim.
> Your evil twin has good taste..



That’s the problem, Mariapia.  

Are you positive you two have never met?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What a week it’s been for the Fim Family. The two recent additions have settled in nicely.
> 
> Which leaves the week to come. I have a bid in for a vintage Ganson which I may or may not win.
> 
> And I’ll be fine with however it turns out.
> 
> Because (in my heart of hearts) I know there will always be “another” bag.
> 
> Another bag that catches my eye. Another bag that draws me out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Another bag that confirms what I’ve begun to suspect.
> 
> That there is no such thing as an HG bag for me.
> 
> Because as it turns out I’m more like my father’s oldest sister than I realize.
> 
> With her it was husbands, but with me it’s bags.
> 
> The only difference is that with every one of her new husbands her bank account grew!


For me there is no HG bag either. Or many.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What a week it’s been for the Fim Family. The two recent additions have settled in nicely.
> 
> Which leaves the week to come. I have a bid in for a vintage Ganson which I may or may not win.
> 
> And I’ll be fine with however it turns out.
> 
> Because (in my heart of hearts) I know there will always be “another” bag.
> 
> Another bag that catches my eye. Another bag that draws me out of my comfort zone.
> 
> Another bag that confirms what I’ve begun to suspect.
> 
> That there is no such thing as an HG bag for me.
> 
> Because as it turns out I’m more like my father’s oldest sister than I realize.
> 
> With her it was husbands, but with me it’s bags.
> 
> The only difference is that with every one of her new husbands her bank account grew!


I may have to change hobbies. The same thing happened to my sister!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m not surprised you never heard of the brand, Mariapia. It went by the wayside years ago.
> 
> Which I always thought was literally a crying shame.
> 
> A fact of which my Evil Twin is well aware. Especially when she brought this vintage Ganson to my attention..
> 
> View attachment 5051453


That is really gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> For me there is no HG bag either. Or many.


I thought I found my holy grails...then I thought of more haha!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> That is really gorgeous!



I agree, Southernbelle. 

And I have to admit I’m strongly tempted. Vintage Gansons in this condition aren’t easy to come by.

But....a beautiful shell pink crochet Gerard Darel 24hr has just popped up on my radar. 

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I thought I found my holy grails...then I thought of more haha!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


>



So true, Ludmilla.   

Just when I think I have all the bags I want, I want more!


----------



## Fimpagebag

One down, one to go. I bought the Darel!


----------



## Fimpagebag

And I’ve upped my bid on the Ganson!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> One down, one to go. I bought the Darel!
> 
> View attachment 5051963


This is gorgeous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> One down, one to go. I bought the Darel!
> 
> View attachment 5051963


Ooooh! I like!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> This is gorgeous!



The momen it was listed I knew I was in trouble, Tomsmom.  

But in a token show of resistance I made an offer I was sure would be countered.

But it wasn’t!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh! I like!



I thought you might, Ludmilla. 

Are you sure your Evil Twin didn’t make a call from the wool shop?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you might, Ludmilla.
> 
> Are you sure your Evil Twin didn’t make a call from the wool shop?


  My evil twin sent me to the evil bay to look for Gerard Darel. Nothing that caught my/her eye.
But - I really need to take my Darel out as soon as I am back at the city. Probably next week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My evil twin sent me to the evil bay to look for Gerard Darel. Nothing that caught my/her eye.
> But - I really need to take my Darel out as soon as I am back at the city. Probably next week.



It’s always hit or miss on eBay, Ludmilla.   

And the selection of Darels is fairly sparse. That’s why when I see one I really like I have to pounce.


----------



## southernbelle43

I actually have no HG bag?  Is there something wrong with me?


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> I actually have no HG bag?  Is there something wrong with me?



Not at all, Southernbelle. It just means that you know better than to expect one bag to serve every need.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> One down, one to go. I bought the Darel!
> 
> View attachment 5051963



Luckygirl.  
It’s a gem, Fim.
I have seen it IRL and it’s irresistible.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Luckygirl.
> It’s a gem, Fim.
> I have seen it IRL and it’s irresistible.



That’s good to know, Mariapia. 

I’ve seen it described as a Gerard Darel Dublin 24hr.

So given my Irish heritage, what choice did I have but to buy it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> That’s good to know, Mariapia.
> 
> I’ve seen it described as a Gerard Darel Dublin 24hr.
> 
> So given my Irish heritage, what choice did I have but to buy it?


It does look a bit like Irish aran knitting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It does look a bit like Irish aran knitting.



If anyone would know, it would be you, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> I actually have no HG bag?  Is there something wrong with me?


Hehe. No. Everything is fine.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> If anyone would know, it would be you, Ludmilla.


Tbh aran knitting was the first thing that came to my mind when I saw your new bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I’ve often seen it brooded about on TPF about saving up for a luxury designer bag rather than spending money on “lesser” bags.

Which is a valid point for those solely devoted to luxury designer bags. 

But I’m in a different league entirely. 

What I spend on bags wouldn’t buy a Hermès hang tag. 

And I’m okay with that. 
Because for me, bags are like a buffet. 

I can try a little of this or a lot of that; sample something I’d never had before, or shamelessly go back for seconds.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s been a busy morning putting Miss Multi through her paces.

As a crossbody I could wear her comfortably while driving as my DH was riding shotgun in the passenger seat.




Later I went belt bag when my DH and I went to our favorite local restaurant for breakfast.




After a quick stop at the feed store I went fanny pack as I helped my DH hoist bags of feed into our vehicle.




Then back to crossbody as I drove back home. Shifting the strap into backpack mode once we were home, I carried groceries into the house.




While all this is to the good, I have to admit that as a shoulder bag Miss Multi is a notable fail.

She tweaks and twists making access to either my phone or my wallet a needless hassle.

Yet with that being said, I’m pleased with Miss Multi’s overall performance.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s been a busy morning putting Miss Multi through her paces.
> 
> As a crossbody I could wear her comfortably while driving as my DH was riding shotgun in the passenger seat.
> 
> View attachment 5052744
> 
> 
> Later I went belt bag when my DH and I went to our favorite local restaurant for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5052746
> 
> 
> After a quick stop at the feed store I went fanny pack as I helped my DH hoist bags of feed into our vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 5052751
> 
> 
> Then back to crossbody as I drove back home. Shifting the strap into backpack mode once we were home, I carried groceries into the house.
> 
> View attachment 5052760
> 
> 
> While all this is to the good, I have to admit that as a shoulder bag Miss Multi is a notable fail.
> 
> She tweaks and twists making access to either my phone or my wallet a needless hassle.
> 
> Yet with that being said, I’m pleased with Miss Multi’s overall performance.


I’m so glad you are pleased!  It’s so versatile!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday! My co worker was pulled to cover another school and I have a sub here with me. She’s very nice and capable I just don’t know her kwim? Still in the red Gucci which has been getting a lot of attention lately like people admiring the bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you,


Tomsmom said:


> I’m so glad you are pleased!  It’s so versatile!



Pleased is one thing, relieved is another, Tomsmom.   

She’s too small to be an everyday bag, but I’m just glad Miss Multi will have her opportunities.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday! My co worker was pulled to cover another school and I have a sub here with me. She’s very nice and capable I just don’t know her kwim? Still in the red Gucci which has been getting a lot of attention lately like people admiring the bag.



What’s not to admire, Tomsmom? Your Gucci is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s been a busy morning putting Miss Multi through her paces.
> 
> As a crossbody I could wear her comfortably while driving as my DH was riding shotgun in the passenger seat.
> 
> View attachment 5052744
> 
> 
> Later I went belt bag when my DH and I went to our favorite local restaurant for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5052746
> 
> 
> After a quick stop at the feed store I went fanny pack as I helped my DH hoist bags of feed into our vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 5052751
> 
> 
> Then back to crossbody as I drove back home. Shifting the strap into backpack mode once we were home, I carried groceries into the house.
> 
> View attachment 5052760
> 
> 
> While all this is to the good, I have to admit that as a shoulder bag Miss Multi is a notable fail.
> 
> She tweaks and twists making access to either my phone or my wallet a needless hassle.
> 
> Yet with that being said, I’m pleased with Miss Multi’s overall performance.


You can be pleased, Fim.
Miss Multi proves she had to be part of your already beautiful bag collection.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You can be pleased, Fim.
> Miss Multi proves she had to be part of your already beautiful bag collection.



She has most definitely earned her place, Mariapia. 

But I will need a bigger bag when I go into town tomorrow. 

And of all my bags that I could choose, Miss Silver immediately sprang to mind.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s been a busy morning putting Miss Multi through her paces.
> 
> As a crossbody I could wear her comfortably while driving as my DH was riding shotgun in the passenger seat.
> 
> View attachment 5052744
> 
> 
> Later I went belt bag when my DH and I went to our favorite local restaurant for breakfast.
> 
> View attachment 5052746
> 
> 
> After a quick stop at the feed store I went fanny pack as I helped my DH hoist bags of feed into our vehicle.
> 
> View attachment 5052751
> 
> 
> Then back to crossbody as I drove back home. Shifting the strap into backpack mode once we were home, I carried groceries into the house.
> 
> View attachment 5052760
> 
> 
> While all this is to the good, I have to admit that as a shoulder bag Miss Multi is a notable fail.
> 
> She tweaks and twists making access to either my phone or my wallet a needless hassle.
> 
> Yet with that being said, I’m pleased with Miss Multi’s overall performance.


Lady you have style!


----------



## Fimpagebag

An opportunity has


southernbelle43 said:


> Lady you have style!



Thank you, Southernbelle. You’re very kind. 

Growing up in a large family, I was the frequent recipient of my older sisters’ hand me downs. 

Rather than meekly accept my fate, I found ways to make their old clothes my own. 

One of my more successful efforts was belting my oldest sister’s moth eaten mohair sweater with one of our dog’s old collars. 

”Well, I’ll say this much for you,” my father told me. “It looks better on you than it did on the dog.”


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> An opportunity has
> 
> 
> Thank you, Southernbelle. You’re very kind.
> 
> Growing up in a large family, I was the frequent recipient of my older sisters’ hand me downs.
> 
> Rather than meekly accept my fate, I found ways to make their old clothes my own.
> 
> One of my more successful efforts was belting my oldest sister’s moth eaten mohair sweater with one of our dog’s old collars.
> 
> ”Well, I’ll say this much for you,” my father told me. “It looks better on you than it did on the dog.”


That is a wonderful story and look at you now!  A style queen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> She has most definitely earned her place, Mariapia.
> 
> But I will need a bigger bag when I go into town tomorrow.
> 
> And of all my bags that I could choose, Miss Silver immediately sprang to mind.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5053133


I am very envious of your Darel family!!!!


Fimpagebag said:


> An opportunity has
> 
> 
> Thank you, Southernbelle. You’re very kind.
> 
> Growing up in a large family, I was the frequent recipient of my older sisters’ hand me downs.
> 
> Rather than meekly accept my fate, I found ways to make their old clothes my own.
> 
> One of my more successful efforts was belting my oldest sister’s moth eaten mohair sweater with one of our dog’s old collars.
> 
> ”Well, I’ll say this much for you,” my father told me. “It looks better on you than it did on the dog.”


 on your father. I know where your sense of humour comes from!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am very envious of your Darel family!!!!



As I was so envious of your Darel, Ludmilla. One Darel led to another, then another, and another...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

It’s *“On Trend Tuesday.”* 

At some point in our lives or another we’ve all succumbed to the lure of the latest fashion. 

Which by no means is a bad thing. The only problem comes when what was once “It”   

Is now “That”  

Which is pretty ridiculous when it comes to bags. Time and time again we’ve all seen what was old is new again.

With varying degrees of success. 

And should some wannabe fashionista with the latest iteration cross your path when you’re wearing the same former trend, you can have the supreme pleasure of informing the little snotnose that (unlike her bag) yours is an original.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“On Trend Tuesday.”*
> 
> At some point in our lives or another we’ve all succumbed to the lure of the latest fashion.
> 
> Which by no means is a bad thing. The only problem comes when what was once “It”
> 
> Is now “That”
> 
> Which is pretty ridiculous when it comes to bags. Time and time again we’ve all seen what was old is new again.
> 
> With varying degrees of success.
> 
> And should some wannabe fashionista with the latest iteration cross your path when you’re wearing the same former trend, you can have the supreme pleasure of informing the little snotnose that (unlike her bag) yours is an original.


I wouldn’t have said it better, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday!  Debating changing to the LV backpack since it’s getting more spring like weather. But then it gets cold again


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wouldn’t have said it better, Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

The only bag I can think of that has never been revised is the Fendi Spy. 

And sad to say, even if it was, I would automatically assume it was counterfeit.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday!  Debating changing to the LV backpack since it’s getting more spring like weather. But then it gets cold again



I hear what you’re saying, Tomsmom.  

But your mesmerizing Gucci may have other plans in mind.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> The only bag I can think of that has never been revised is the Fendi Spy.
> 
> And sad to say, even if it was, I would automatically assume it was counterfeit.


I wish I had bought the Fendi Spy... and the Chloé Paddington at the time, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wish I had bought the Fendi Spy... and the Chloé Paddington at the time, Fim.



Iconic bags both, Mariapia. 

Which probably is why they’ve retained their value on the secondary market.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Hooray! I won the red Ganson!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> An opportunity has
> 
> 
> Thank you, Southernbelle. You’re very kind.
> 
> Growing up in a large family, I was the frequent recipient of my older sisters’ hand me downs.
> 
> Rather than meekly accept my fate, I found ways to make their old clothes my own.
> 
> One of my more successful efforts was belting my oldest sister’s moth eaten mohair sweater with one of our dog’s old collars.
> 
> ”Well, I’ll say this much for you,” my father told me. “It looks better on you than it did on the dog.”


You must have been extremely tiny or that was an enormous dog!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> You must have been extremely tiny or that was an enormous dog!



Yes to both, whatever! 

I was all of eighty eight pounds when I graduated from high school.  

And our dog weighed more than me!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! I won the red Ganson!
> 
> View attachment 5054659


Bravo, bravo, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! I won the red Ganson!
> 
> View attachment 5054659


Beautiful!!  Congratulations!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Iconic bags both, Mariapia.
> 
> Which probably is why they’ve retained their value on the secondary market.


Here the Paddington dropped pretty in value on the secondary market. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! I won the red Ganson!
> 
> View attachment 5054659


Hooray! Congrats, Fim!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  The weather is nice here but I’m at work... still in the Gucci, Fim you are right.

I was in my bedroom closet yesterday on a mission to find a pair of sperry boating shoes; found them and another pair of brand new slip on sneakers I forgot I had! Who else has too many pairs of shoes?


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of my favorite dog stories


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  The weather is nice here but I’m at work... still in the Gucci, Fim you are right.
> 
> I was in my bedroom closet yesterday on a mission to find a pair of sperry boating shoes; found them and another pair of brand new slip on sneakers I forgot I had! Who else has too many pairs of shoes?



You have to ask, Tomsmoms? 

Counting boots, clogs, sneakers, and the sparkly heels I wore as mother of the bride, I have at least twenty pairs of shoes.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> One of my favorite dog stories
> 
> 
> You have to ask, Tomsmoms?
> 
> Counting boots, clogs, sneakers, and the sparkly heels I wore as mother of the bride, I have at least twenty pairs of shoes.
> 
> View attachment 5055089


So I’m in good company


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Massaccesi is doing a spring sale.  
There is also one leather in one colour that I would like. Hmmmm.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Massaccesi is doing a spring sale.
> There is also one leather in one colour that I would like. Hmmmm.



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  

Are you thinking another Theia?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Are you thinking another Theia?


Yes. 
My sister wants to order a bag. This does not help, because why bother with the order of only one bag?

my sister wants this bag in pastel blue:



I am thinking of a Theia in tan Toscano with burgundy lining.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Yes.
> My sister wants to order a bag. This does not help, because why bother with the order of only one bag?
> 
> my sister wants this bag in pastel blue:
> View attachment 5055989
> View attachment 5055990
> 
> I am thinking of a Theia in tan Toscano with burgundy lining.


Wow those colors are so pretty!  Hard choice for your sister!  I like the combo you’re thinking of.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday! I’m back in my Coach tote, I’m wearing a pastel pink sweatshirt to work and the red Gucci clashed lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Wow those colors are so pretty!  Hard choice for your sister!  I like the combo you’re thinking of.


Those leather colours are always to die for. If you really like colour in your bags MM has an incredible arrangement to chose from!
I do foresee something lavender down the line for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday! I’m back in my Coach tote, I’m wearing a pastel pink sweatshirt to work and the red Gucci clashed lol!
> 
> View attachment 5055993


Hehe. But that tote is really pretty, also!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes.
> My sister wants to order a bag. This does not help, because why bother with the order of only one bag?
> 
> my sister wants this bag in pastel blue:
> View attachment 5055989
> View attachment 5055990
> 
> I am thinking of a Theia in tan Toscano with burgundy lining.




I like both you and your sister’s choices, Ludmilla.   

And I particularly like the idea of you having another Theia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday! I’m back in my Coach tote, I’m wearing a pastel pink sweatshirt to work and the red Gucci clashed lol!
> 
> View attachment 5055993



Excellent choice, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I like both you and your sister’s choices, Ludmilla.
> 
> And I particularly like the idea of you having another Theia.


Hehe. I like the idea, too. But, it would be Theia #4.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I like the idea, too. But, it would be Theia #4.



And with my recent purchase, I will have four Darel 24hrs.  

I think it all comes down to finding a style of bag that works for you and going for it. 

There’s also practicality. If you have multiple bags of the same style you’re less likely to wear one until it falls apart.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And with my recent purchase, I will have four Darel 24hrs.
> 
> I think it all comes down to finding a style of bag that works for you and going for it.
> 
> There’s also practicality. If you have multiple bags of the same style you’re less likely to wear one until it falls apart.


Great minds think alike, Fim. 
Theia works best for me. The size is perfect and it does not give me any hassles.
And yes - I do have the „falling apart“ issue in mind, also.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I like the idea, too. But, it would be Theia #4.


I think that Theia#4 it WILL be, Ludmilla..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I think that Theia#4 it WILL be, Ludmilla..


We are all a terrible bunch of enablers!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My crochet Darel has arrived. I was so excited opening the package..  

But then.....    

Less “shell pink” and more “pinkish beige” the color was not what I’d expected. 

Immediately regretting my purchase and preparing to be bitterly disappointed.... 

It was love the moment I put it on. 











More pics to follow.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My crochet Darel has arrived. I was so excited opening the package..
> 
> But then.....
> 
> Less “shell pink” and more “pinkish beige” the color was not what I’d expected.
> 
> Immediately regretting my purchase and preparing to be bitterly disappointed....
> 
> It was love the moment I put it on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056286
> 
> 
> More pics to follow.....


I love that colour, Fim. 
It’s very popular in France. We call it rose poudré.
It’s absolutely beautiful and the bag is perfect on you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> My crochet Darel has arrived. I was so excited opening the package..
> 
> But then.....
> 
> Less “shell pink” and more “pinkish beige” the color was not what I’d expected.
> 
> Immediately regretting my purchase and preparing to be bitterly disappointed....
> 
> It was love the moment I put it on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056286
> 
> 
> More pics to follow.....


Beautiful and so unique!!  I like the color.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love that colour, Fim.
> It’s very popular in France. We call it rose poudré.
> It’s absolutely beautiful and the bag is perfect on you.





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful and so unique!!  I like the color.



Thank you, ladies. 

Most decidedly a chameleon, here are a few pics in varying degrees of outdoor light.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> Most decidedly a chameleon, here are a few pics in outdoor light.
> 
> View attachment 5056331
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056337


Wow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow!



You were right, Mariapia. She is irresistible.  

Now we’re going to have an appropriate name for her.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Sorry to gush, but the more colors I try on with this bag, the more I fall in love with her.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You were right, Mariapia. She is irresistible.
> 
> Now we’re going to have an appropriate name for her.


Miss Darella?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to gush, but the more colors I try on with this bag, the more I fall in love with her.
> 
> View attachment 5056400
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056403



Love,love!!  Perfect !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Miss Darella?



I like it. Now if we can convince her to like my other pair of new glasses as well, we’ll be all set.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I like it. Now if we can convince her to like my other pair of new glasses as well, we’ll be all set.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056440


I think she will love your new glasses, Fim.
They suit you perfectly.
And they are very trendy  
They look like the ones I have...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think she will love your new glasses, Fim.
> They suit you perfectly.
> And they are very trendy
> They look like the ones I have...



Then I’m once again in good company, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love,love!!  Perfect !!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I’m glad you like her.


----------



## Tomsmom

Just had to share this MZ Wallace bag I found at the thrift brand new!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just had to share this MZ Wallace bag I found at the thrift brand new!
> 
> View attachment 5056647



Great find, Tomsmom!  

MZ Wallace bags have great quality and style. Love the top handle option and removable shoulder strap. And the color....  

Another jewel in the crown of our Queen of Thrifts!


----------



## southernbelle43

Tomsmom said:


> Just had to share this MZ Wallace bag I found at the thrift brand new!
> 
> View attachment 5056647


I am jealous!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> My crochet Darel has arrived. I was so excited opening the package..
> 
> But then.....
> 
> Less “shell pink” and more “pinkish beige” the color was not what I’d expected.
> 
> Immediately regretting my purchase and preparing to be bitterly disappointed....
> 
> It was love the moment I put it on.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056281
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056285
> 
> 
> View attachment 5056286
> 
> 
> More pics to follow.....


Oh la la, Fim! Miss Darella is very pretty. Perfect for spring and summer. And I am very happy that you fell in love with her!  
Your new glasses are very stylish, too.  


Mariapia said:


> I love that colour, Fim.
> It’s very popular in France. We call it rose poudré.
> It’s absolutely beautiful and the bag is perfect on you.


We call it „altrosa“. 


Tomsmom said:


> Just had to share this MZ Wallace bag I found at the thrift brand new!
> 
> View attachment 5056647


Beautiful! You are always so lucky thrifting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Following my initial shock with Miss Darella, my first thought was “well if Ludmilla likes tan I guess I can too.”   

So if it wasn’t for you (and your potential Theia #4) I might not have given Miss Darella a chance.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders. 

Growing up in a large family, I was third in line. 

Which meant while my two older sisters were out on dates, I was home babysitting my younger siblings. 

Later when it came to college, it was understood that I would have to pay for it myself. 

Which was a good lesson in life. I could honestly say that everything I had, I’d earned.  

Which probably explains why I feel not one pang of guilt nor one shred of remorse for my most recent (and certainly not my last) bag binge.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Following my initial shock with Miss Darella, my first thought was “well if Ludmilla likes tan I guess I can too.”
> 
> So if it wasn’t for you (and your potential Theia #4) I might not have given Miss Darella a chance.


Tan is a great colour!  And your Darella is very pretty in it. Although the bag looks much more pink than tan on the screen.
I just ordered Theia #4.  
It will have gun metal hardware. Hope I like it.


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Growing up in a large family, I was third in line.
> 
> Which meant while my two older sisters were out on dates, I was home babysitting my younger siblings.
> 
> Later when it came to college, it was understood that I would have to pay for it myself.
> 
> Which was a good lesson in life. I could honestly say that everything I had, I’d earned.
> 
> Which probably explains why I feel not one pang of guilt nor one shred of remorse for my most recent (and certainly not my last) bag binge.


How many siblings do you have, Fim?
(It is very rewarding to know that you earned everything on your own.  I know that feeling, too. Although I guessI need to get older not to feel guilty.)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I just ordered Theia #4.
> It will have gun metal hardware. Hope I like it.


Congrats  on your order, Ludmilla.
Theia is definitely a beautiful bag and owning more than one or three is something we all understand here.
When we are in love, we are in love...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Just had to share this MZ Wallace bag I found at the thrift brand new!
> 
> View attachment 5056647


That thrift shop seems to be a real gold mine, Tomsmom...
Congrats on your new bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Congrats  on your order, Ludmilla.
> Theia is definitely a beautiful bag and owning more than one or three is something we all understand here.
> When we are in love, we are in love...


You are always too kind!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!


Happy Friday!!

thank you for the thrift compliments .


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, you remember that we are on lockdown here.
As a result, all non essential shops are closed.
Some, though, practise the famous «  click and collect »
If we are interested in something in the window, we can call a number and the shop owner exceptionally comes to the place.
I had noticed a lovely green crossbody bag in a clothes store, walked past the shop mornings and afternoons , hoping  another customer () would come and collect her purchase... 
Of course, it never happened...
Until.... yesterday afternoon..
Still no one... but, will you believe it, the lovely bag had disappeared ...
Obviously, someone had phoned and bought the bag....
I know what you are going to say...
 «  Why on earth didn’t you call the shop? »
Why, indeed?
Because I don’t know where the shop owner lives..
What if she lives 20 km from her workplace, comes to her shop, shows me the bag and I don’t like it in the end?
Silly me...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Tan is a great colour!  And your Darella is very pretty in it. Although the bag looks much more pink than tan on the screen.
> I just ordered Theia #4.
> It will have gun metal hardware. Hope I like it.
> 
> How many siblings do you have, Fim?
> (It is very rewarding to know that you earned everything on your own.  I know that feeling, too. Although I guessI need to get older not to feel guilty.)



Congrats on taking the leap and going for Theia #4, Ludmilla!  

As for siblings, I have four surviving sisters out of five and one brother.   

Two of my sisters live in Arizona while the other two sisters  and my brother live within an hour’s drive. 

To no one’s surprise, I’m the oddball of the bunch. 

I have lived my life as they’d never dared, rolled with the punches, and continue to enjoy life to the hilt.  

Which, when I think about it, is amply reflected in my bags.  

I’ve taken chances, suffered downright disasters, and had my share of successes.  

Which is only to be expected. Unlike the song, my life is less a cabaret than it is a cafeteria!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!
> 
> thank you for the thrift compliments .



Well earned and well deserved, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you remember that we are on lockdown here.
> As a result, all non essential shops are closed.
> Some, though, practise the famous «  click and collect »
> If we are interested in something in the window, we can call a number and the shop owner exceptionally comes to the place.
> I had noticed a lovely green crossbody bag in a clothes store, walked past the shop mornings and afternoons , hoping  another customer () would come and collect her purchase...
> Of course, it never happened...
> Until.... yesterday afternoon..
> Still no one... but, will you believe it, the lovely bag had disappeared ...
> Obviously, someone had phoned and bought the bag....
> I know what you are going to say...
> «  Why on earth didn’t you call the shop? »
> Why, indeed?
> Because I don’t know where the shop owner lives..
> What if she lives 20 km from her workplace, comes to her shop, shows me the bag and I don’t like it in the end?
> Silly me...



Not silly at all, Mariapia. 

If that bag had truly captured your heart, you wouldn’t have cared if the seller had to walk across broken glass to show it to you.

But the situation as you described would’ve made you feel so guilty about putting the seller to all her trouble that you might have bought the bag out of guilt. 

And I think we all know how that feels.


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you remember that we are on lockdown here.
> As a result, all non essential shops are closed.
> Some, though, practise the famous «  click and collect »
> If we are interested in something in the window, we can call a number and the shop owner exceptionally comes to the place.
> I had noticed a lovely green crossbody bag in a clothes store, walked past the shop mornings and afternoons , hoping  another customer () would come and collect her purchase...
> Of course, it never happened...
> Until.... yesterday afternoon..
> Still no one... but, will you believe it, the lovely bag had disappeared ...
> Obviously, someone had phoned and bought the bag....
> I know what you are going to say...
> «  Why on earth didn’t you call the shop? »
> Why, indeed?
> Because I don’t know where the shop owner lives..
> What if she lives 20 km from her workplace, comes to her shop, shows me the bag and I don’t like it in the end?
> Silly me...


I feel you, Mariapia. But like Fim I think that you did not want that bag this much. You would have called the store owner if your heart was set on it for real.
There will be other and better bags.  


Fimpagebag said:


> Congrats on taking the leap and going for Theia #4, Ludmilla!
> 
> As for siblings, I have four surviving sisters out of five and one brother.
> 
> Two of my sisters live in Arizona while the other two sisters  and my brother live within an hour’s drive.
> 
> To no one’s surprise, I’m the oddball of the bunch.
> 
> I have lived my life as they’d never dared, rolled with the punches, and continue to enjoy life to the hilt.
> 
> Which, when I think about it, is amply reflected in my bags.
> 
> I’ve taken chances, suffered downright disasters, and had my share of successes.
> 
> Which is only to be expected. Unlike the song, my life is less a cabaret than it is a cafeteria!


These are a lot siblings! I have two and they are already enough.  
I am very envious of your take on life. I am more on the coward side and miss out on a lot. Bad stuff, but also a lot of good stuff. But, it is hard to change how we are built.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I feel you, Mariapia. But like Fim I think that you did not want that bag this much. You would have called the store owner if your heart was set on it for real.
> There will be other and better bags.
> 
> These are a lot siblings! I have two and they are already enough.
> I am very envious of your take on life. I am more on the coward side and miss out on a lot. Bad stuff, but also a lot of good stuff. But, it is hard to change how we are built.



Considering my many misadventures, your way is far wiser, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

The weather here is absolutely abysmal. Rain, wind, and temperatures in the forties.   

So I’ve been playing one of my favorite games on eBay.  

Noticing the number of supposedly luxury designer bags whose sellers misspell their iconic bags’ brands. 

Really, who in their right mind would buy a “Looey Vinton” bag? 

Possibly the same person who would fall for a “genuine Channel.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The weather here is absolutely abysmal. Rain, wind, and temperatures in the forties.
> 
> So I’ve been playing one of my favorite games on eBay.
> 
> Noticing the number of supposedly luxury designer bags whose sellers misspell their iconic bags’ brands.
> 
> Really, who in their right mind would buy a “Looey Vinton” bag?
> 
> Possibly the same person who would fall for a “genuine Channel.”


Incredible,Fim!
Do the sellers say their bags are authentic?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Incredible,Fim!
> Do the sellers say their bags are authentic?



No, they never used the word authentic, Mariapia.

All the same, I reported both listings to eBay just in case their misspelling was deliberate, laying the ground for plausible deniability.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> The weather here is absolutely abysmal. Rain, wind, and temperatures in the forties.
> 
> So I’ve been playing one of my favorite games on eBay.
> 
> Noticing the number of supposedly luxury designer bags whose sellers misspell their iconic bags’ brands.
> 
> Really, who in their right mind would buy a “Looey Vinton” bag?
> 
> Possibly the same person who would fall for a “genuine Channel.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


>



I ended up reporting both listings, Southernbelle. 

Though I have to wonder who in their right mind would’ve bought either atrocity?


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> I ended up reporting both listings, Southernbelle.
> 
> Though I have to wonder who in their right mind would’ve bought either atrocity?


Sadly most people do not share our love of bags which comes with knowledge of these things. I can see ladies having heard of Louis Vuitton, but not knowing how to spell it falling for this. And hopefully they will enjoy it and never know the difference If they got scammed. Yea for reporting it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Sadly most people do not share our love of bags which comes with knowledge of these things. I can see ladies having heard of Louis Vuitton, but not knowing how to spell it falling for this. And hopefully they will enjoy it and never know the difference If they got scammed. Yea for reporting it!



Well said, Southernbelle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday, all!
Weather is abysmal here, too. Cold and even a bit of snow.  
Glad you reported those listings, Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Saturday, ladies!

Horrible weather in my place too.
Though I put on a heavy coat this morning..I was still cold and so was everyone I met. Lots of wind and dark clouds and it’s going to rain...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, all!
> Weather is abysmal here, too. Cold and even a bit of snow.
> Glad you reported those listings, Fim!



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  
Our dismal weather continues here as well.  

Even so, I have to venture out today.  

And I can think of no better bag to ride shotgun with me to town than my Green Tig.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies!
> 
> Horrible weather in my place too.
> Though I put on a heavy coat this morning..I was still cold and so was everyone I met. Lots of wind and dark clouds and it’s going to rain...



It really seems as if Spring has stopped trying, Mariapia. 

My daffodils were in full bloom for less than a day before the wind and the rain flattened them overnight.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Back home after receiving my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

I’m a great fan of the thread *“Look for Less” (kudos To Ellie243).*

And as a result it has gotten me thinking about the “instead of” bags I own.

For instance, *instead of *a Balenciaga, I have my vintage LC Black Leather Satchel. 

It’s a different take on “biker chic” but one that works for me. Additionally, heretical as it may sound, I have to say the LC’s leather is standing the test time of time better than some Balenciagas I’ve seen of the same vintage.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m a great fan of the thread *“Look for Less” (kudos To Ellie243).*
> 
> And as a result it has gotten me thinking about the “instead of” bags I own.
> 
> For instance, *instead of *a Balenciaga, I have my vintage LC Black Leather Satchel.
> 
> It’s a different take on “biker chic” but one that works for me. Additionally, heretical as it may sound, I have to say the LC’s leather is standing the test time of time better than some Balenciagas I’ve seen of the same vintage.
> 
> View attachment 5058269


I totally agree, Fim.
I know you remember my red Balenciaga  
It was my 2005 Christmas gift.
I took it out of my closet a few months ago and realized how much the leather had suffered.
It’s true the bag had been worn a lot but still...most of my older ( and cheaper) bags  are still in better condition.
So , yes, your beautiful Longchamp will stand the test of time!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim.
> I know you remember my red Balenciaga
> It was my 2005 Christmas gift.
> I took it out of my closet a few months ago and realized how much the leather had suffered.
> It’s true the bag had been worn a lot but still...most of my older ( and cheaper) bags  are still in better condition.
> So , yes, your beautiful Longchamp will stand the test of time!



I do so love Longchamp leather, Mariapia.  

Especially as all my LC leather bags were bought on the secondary market.  

But you would never know it looking at them.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Back home after receiving my first dose of the Pfizer vaccine.


Congratulations! My daughter got hers today too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Congratulations! My daughter got hers today too.



That’s great, whateve!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

My DH has an appointment this morning to get his first dose of the Pfizer vaccine.  

Accessibility to the vaccine has been a challenge in our area. Which explains why our County’s vaccination rate is the lowest in the state.  

But apparently better days are ahead with more vaccine scheduled to arrive in the coming weeks.   

As for later today(being the caring spouse that I am) I might just dump my DH off at home after his shot and go shopping in the next County for my sushi fix and sundries. (sundries being actually going to look at bags IRL)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I do so love Longchamp leather, Mariapia.
> 
> Especially as all my LC leather bags were bought on the secondary market.
> 
> But you would never know it looking at them.


Absolutely, Fim
All your LC bags look brand new.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My DH has an appointment this morning to get his first dose of the Pfizer vaccine.
> 
> Accessibility to the vaccine has been a challenge in our area. Which explains why our County’s vaccination rate is the lowest in the state.
> 
> But apparently better days are ahead with more vaccine scheduled to arrive in the coming weeks.
> 
> As for later today(being the caring spouse that I am) I might just dump my DH off at home after his shot and go shopping in the next County for my sushi fix and sundries. (sundries being actually going to look at bags IRL)


What a beautiful day ahead,Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!
Back at the big city and thinking about the bag for tomorrow. 

Here are two of my today’s companions:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Back at the big city and thinking about the bag for tomorrow.
> 
> Here are two of my today’s companions:
> View attachment 5059053



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

Great choices both! Love your colorful backpack.


----------



## Tomsmom

Love the bag choices!

today was our last day at the vaccine center I’ve been working at since January. It was so bittersweet.  I’ve made some really nice friends being there.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag choices!
> 
> today was our last day at the vaccine center I’ve been working at since January. It was so bittersweet.  I’ve made some really nice friends being there.



Job well done, Tomsmom.  

Because of you and your equally selfless fellow volunteers successfully vaccinating urban populations, the state has increased allotments of the vaccine to New York’s most underserved rural areas.

And for that, I thank you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Great choices both! Love your colorful backpack.


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag choices!
> 
> today was our last day at the vaccine center I’ve been working at since January. It was so bittersweet.  I’ve made some really nice friends being there.



Totally understand this. Hope you are able to stay in contact!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
First day at the office started with a blackout.  
Now everything is back to normal. Hopefully. 

OS Alexa is with me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> First day at the office started with a blackout.
> Now everything is back to normal. Hopefully.
> 
> OS Alexa is with me.
> View attachment 5059424



Happy Monday, Ludmilla! 

What a way to start your day.   

But what a fabulous companion to start it with!    

There is nothing I don’t absolutely love about your Lexy.    

The sumptuous leather and deep rich color, the iconic style with its straps and braided handle...   

Every detail is perfection without distracting from the whole.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> What a way to start your day.
> 
> But what a fabulous companion to start it with!
> 
> There is nothing I don’t absolutely love about your Lexy.
> 
> The sumptuous leather and deep rich color, the iconic style with its straps and braided handle...
> 
> Every detail is perfection without distracting from the whole.


Thank you! 
Electricity is back to normal, thank God.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Electricity is back to normal, thank God.



Amen to that. 

But what a hassle a power outage can cause with computers etc.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Job well done, Tomsmom.
> 
> Because of you and your equally selfless fellow volunteers successfully vaccinating urban populations, the state has increased allotments of the vaccine to New York’s most underserved rural areas.
> 
> And for that, I thank you.


You’re so sweet Fim, thank you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> First day at the office started with a blackout.
> Now everything is back to normal. Hopefully.
> 
> OS Alexa is with me.
> View attachment 5059424


Such a beautiful bag!  Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> First day at the office started with a blackout.
> Now everything is back to normal. Hopefully.
> 
> OS Alexa is with me.
> View attachment 5059424


I would never get tired of this bag if I had one, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

I had the opportunity yesterday to actually go to one of my formerly favorite stores for bags. 

And it wasn’t at all what I’d expected. 

There were far fewer bags than they’d had before. 

Worse still, the majority of the bags they did have focused on the mini/micro bag craze. 

I suppose it makes sense for them, located as they are in what essentially is a college town. 

But it was disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Amen to that.
> 
> But what a hassle a power outage can cause with computers etc.


Oh yes. Office neighbour had troubles with his computer afterwards.



Tomsmom said:


> Such a beautiful bag!  Love it!





Mariapia said:


> I would never get tired of this bag if I had one, Ludmilla.


Thank you, ladies!  


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I had the opportunity yesterday to actually go to one of my formerly favorite stores for bags.
> 
> And it wasn’t at all what I’d expected.
> 
> There were far fewer bags than they’d had before.
> 
> Worse still, the majority of the bags they did have focused on the mini/micro bag craze.
> 
> I suppose it makes sense for them, located as they are in what essentially is a college town.
> 
> But it was disappointing to say the least.


This is so disappointing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is so disappointing!



It is, Ludmilla.   

But it’s part and parcel of why so many brick and mortar retailers are losing business to online alternatives. 

And the more I think about it, I really can’t complain. I’ve had a lot of success buying bags on the secondary market.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I had the opportunity yesterday to actually go to one of my formerly favorite stores for bags.
> 
> And it wasn’t at all what I’d expected.
> 
> There were far fewer bags than they’d had before.
> 
> Worse still, the majority of the bags they did have focused on the mini/micro bag craze.
> 
> I suppose it makes sense for them, located as they are in what essentially is a college town.
> 
> But it was disappointing to say the least.


I don’t understand the mini or micro bag trend,Fim..
I mean, unless you only carry lipstick , phone and keys...of course.
But what about your wallet, phone charger, eye glasses, sunnies, tissues, hand sanitizer,  a few masks , etc?
I‘ll bet that next year... just because business is business... we’ll see xl or xxl bags everywhere .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don’t understand the mini or micro bag trend,Fim..
> I mean, unless you only carry lipstick , phone and keys...of course.
> But what about your wallet, phone charger, eye glasses, sunnies, tissues, hand sanitizer,  a few masks , etc?
> I‘ll bet that next year... just because business is business... we’ll see xl or xxl bags everywhere .



We probably will, Mariapia.  

But they’ll be just as problematic in their own way.  

As it is, I’ll stick to the Goldilocks philosophy when it comes to bags. Not too big, not too small, I’m happy with “just right.”


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It is, Ludmilla.
> 
> But it’s part and parcel of why so many brick and mortar retailers are losing business to online alternatives.
> 
> And the more I think about it, I really can’t complain. I’ve had a lot of success buying bags on the secondary market.


You definitely had, Fim. 


Mariapia said:


> I don’t understand the mini or micro bag trend,Fim..
> I mean, unless you only carry lipstick , phone and keys...of course.
> But what about your wallet, phone charger, eye glasses, sunnies, tissues, hand sanitizer,  a few masks , etc?
> I‘ll bet that next year... just because business is business... we’ll see xl or xxl bags everywhere .


I carry way too much for micro bags. My mini Marcies are as micro as I can get.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You definitely had, Fim.
> 
> I carry way too much for micro bags. My mini Marcies are as micro as I can get.



Nice!   

I think what confuses me most about the micro bags craze is that as they get smaller phones get larger!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!! Changed into my Coach duffle:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!! Changed into my Coach duffle:
> 
> View attachment 5060465



Good morning, Tomsmom! 

I’ve always thought that Coach “hit it out of the park” with this bag. The plentitude of details in the strap only enhances (rather than distracts) the classic simplicity and function of the bag itself.

As for the leather....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Nice!
> 
> I think what confuses me most about the micro bags craze is that as they get smaller phones get larger!





Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!! Changed into my Coach duffle:
> 
> View attachment 5060465


Quoting Fim here: that leather!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Quoting Fim here: that leather!


The leather is really nice, I gave it some conditioner last night


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

My red Ganson is due to arrive today. Can’t wait!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just had to share. Vintage red Ganson, even nicer than I’d hoped! 








Gorgeous soft woven leather and room for all my essentials. 


And of course, mandatory mod pics...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just had to share. Vintage red Ganson, even nicer than I’d hoped!
> 
> View attachment 5060727
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060728
> 
> 
> Gorgeous soft woven leather and room for all my essentials.
> 
> 
> And of course, mandatory mod pics...
> 
> View attachment 5060736
> View attachment 5060738
> View attachment 5060739


Perfect bag, Fim.  
I suppose that it’s both roomy and lightweight.
And worn with a black outfit, it’s even more gorgeous .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect bag, Fim.
> I suppose that it’s both roomy and lightweight.
> And worn with a black outfit, it’s even more gorgeous .



Beautifully lightweight, Mariapia. 

In their heyday “Ganson of San Francisco” bags were renown for their quality and craftsmanship.  

A reputation justly deserved when you consider that the bag I received today is over thirty years old.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just had to share. Vintage red Ganson, even nicer than I’d hoped!
> 
> View attachment 5060727
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060728
> 
> 
> Gorgeous soft woven leather and room for all my essentials.
> 
> 
> And of course, mandatory mod pics...
> 
> View attachment 5060736
> View attachment 5060738
> View attachment 5060739



love it great red!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Beautifully lightweight, Mariapia.
> 
> In their heyday “Ganson of San Francisco” bags were renown for their quality and craftsmanship.
> 
> A reputation justly deserved when you consider that the bag I received today is over thirty years old.


Thirty years old? Wow


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just had to share. Vintage red Ganson, even nicer than I’d hoped!
> 
> View attachment 5060727
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5060728
> 
> 
> Gorgeous soft woven leather and room for all my essentials.
> 
> 
> And of course, mandatory mod pics...
> 
> View attachment 5060736
> View attachment 5060738
> View attachment 5060739


Beautiful red bag and perfect size. Looks great on you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

This is what I woke up to this fine April morning...  




Yes, I subjected my poor Ganson to the elements so you wouldn’t think I was recycling an old pic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> This is what I woke up to this fine April morning...
> 
> View attachment 5061520
> 
> 
> Yes, I subjected my poor Ganson to the elements so you wouldn’t think I was recycling an old pic.


Omg not snow!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> This is what I woke up to this fine April morning...
> 
> View attachment 5061520
> 
> 
> Yes, I subjected my poor Ganson to the elements so you wouldn’t think I was recycling an old pic.



We have had very cold temperatures in the last days...and even a little snow in some places..
Cold air coming from Scandinavia, they said.
Fim, as we say in French « Il n’y a plus de saisons »


----------



## Ludmilla

We have sun today. But the constant up and down of the temperatures sent me a nice little migraine today. One hour after getting to the office. Went home earlier. Ugh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> We have sun today. But the constant up and down of the temperatures sent me a nice little migraine today. One hour after getting to the office. Went home earlier. Ugh.


Oh dear!
Good thing you could go home.
Migraines are terrible.
Have a good rest, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> We have sun today. But the constant up and down of the temperatures sent me a nice little migraine today. One hour after getting to the office. Went home earlier. Ugh.


Feel better!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We have sun today. But the constant up and down of the temperatures sent me a nice little migraine today. One hour after getting to the office. Went home earlier. Ugh.



Migraines are the worst, Ludmilla. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We have had very cold temperatures in the last days...and even a little snow in some places..
> Cold air coming from Scandinavia, they said.
> Fim, as we say in French « Il n’y a plus de saisons »



In comparison, the Irish have more words for bad weather than good, Mariapia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Good thing you could go home.
> Migraines are terrible.
> Have a good rest, Ludmilla.





Tomsmom said:


> Feel better!!





Fimpagebag said:


> Migraines are the worst, Ludmilla. Hope you feel better soon.


Thank you all! Feeling better today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all! Feeling better today.



Glad to hear you’re feeling better, Ludmilla.  

A doctor I knew (a migraine sufferer himself) always said “eveybody has a cure for migraines except for the people who have them.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

A pic of my tenacious tulips....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> A pic of my tenacious tulips....
> 
> View attachment 5062352


Oooh that’s not good!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I’m back on the school bus with my student.  Have a great day!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad to hear you’re feeling better, Ludmilla.
> 
> A doctor I knew (a migraine sufferer himself) always said “eveybody has a cure for migraines except for the people who have them.”





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> A pic of my tenacious tulips....
> 
> View attachment 5062352


Beautiful tulips! 
Not so beautiful snow!  


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I’m back on the school bus with my student.  Have a great day!!


Have a great day, too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Though I have no plans to go to town today, my Patricia Nash Molina stands ready should the need arise.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Equally defiant as my tulips, I bought a pair of these yesterday.  

Appropriately branded “Sloggers” they‘ve already lived up to their name on a dog walk this morning.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Equally defiant as my tulips, I bought a pair of these yesterday.
> 
> Appropriately branded “Sloggers” they‘ve already lived up to their name on a dog walk this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5062469


Nice shoes, Fim. 
Spring is on its way, definitely ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Nice shoes, Fim.
> Spring is on its way, definitely ...



Let’s hope so, Mariapia. 

My Sloggers are kin to crocs, just without the holes.  

And in keeping with my pesky personal fashion rules, I won’t be wearing them in public. 

I felt the same when wearing pajamas in public were the rage.


----------



## Tomsmom

So... stopped by the consignment store on my way home with Miss 14 and saw a gorgeous Gucci.  I’m seriously debating the purchase, the price is very fair. What do you ladies think:


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> So... stopped by the consignment store on my way home with Miss 14 and saw a gorgeous Gucci.  I’m seriously debating the purchase, the price is very fair. What do you ladies think:
> 
> View attachment 5063045


can you shoulder carry that one?...looks a bit uncomfortable to do that to me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So... stopped by the consignment store on my way home with Miss 14 and saw a gorgeous Gucci.  I’m seriously debating the purchase, the price is very fair. What do you ladies think:
> 
> View attachment 5063045



I’m honestly on the fence about this one, Tomsmom. 

Comparisons can be unfair, but when I contrast this bag to your Coach Flowered Tote, it looks a bit unwieldy to me.

That being said, you know better having seen it and tried it on in IRL. Given your proven taste and discernment, I have every confidence in whatever you decide will be the best decision for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So... stopped by the consignment store on my way home with Miss 14 and saw a gorgeous Gucci.  I’m seriously debating the purchase, the price is very fair. What do you ladies think:
> 
> View attachment 5063045


It looks ginormous. How big is that bag?


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> can you shoulder carry that one?...looks a bit uncomfortable to do that to me.


No it’s arm/ hand carry


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m honestly on the fence about this one, Tomsmom.
> 
> Comparisons can be unfair, but when I contrast this bag to your Coach Flowered Tote, it looks a bit unwieldy to me.
> 
> That being said, you know better having seen it and tried it on in IRL. Given your proven taste and discernment, I have every confidence in whatever you decide will be the best decision for you.


Thank you Fim, it get great when I tried her on. It is wide but not crazy wide


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It looks ginormous. How big is that bag?


Lol it is wide, it’s not too big though


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you all for the points of view. Still contemplating.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all for the points of view. Still contemplating.


It’s a beautiful bag, Tomsmom.
I agree with Fim, you have seen the bag IRL and I am sure you will make the right decision .


----------



## Tomsmom

Today’s bag miss Chloe


----------



## Mariapia

Good morning ladies 

Remember my  story about the green bag, the click and collect option and finally the disappearance of the bag from the window?
 Well, this morning I decided to walk past the store once again.
And you know what? The lady owner was there, in the middle of big parcels she has just received.
I told her I had missed out on the beauty... 
She said «  I personally didn’t sell it, if you have a minute, I can phone my assistant. Either she sold it or took it to an other shop we have in an other city »
And that’s what she did.
Can you see it coming?
No one had bought the bag, it was just in an other shop window...
The shop owner will go and get it for me this evening.
To morrow noon French time... I should ..... buy it...
No choice...


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Today’s bag miss Chloe
> 
> View attachment 5063602


I looooove, looooove that bag, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Remember my  story about the green bag, the click and collect option and finally the disappearance of the bag from the window?
> Well, this morning I decided to walk past the store once again.
> And you know what? The lady owner was there, in the middle of big parcels she has just received.
> I told her I had missed out on the beauty...
> She said «  I personally didn’t sell it, if you have a minute, I can phone my assistant. Either she sold it or took it to an other shop we have in an other city »
> And that’s what she did.
> Can you see it coming?
> No one had bought the bag, it was just in an other shop window...
> The shop owner will go and get it for me this evening.
> To morrow noon French time... I should ..... buy it...
> No choice...



That’s great news, Mariapia! 

When the bag fates conspire, then you know it’s the right bag for you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Today’s bag miss Chloe
> 
> View attachment 5063602



What a gorgeous spring color, Tomsmom!  

I immediately think of lilacs in bloom when I see your Miss Chloe.


----------



## southernbelle43

No plans to go out either, but I change clothes and bags every day in hopes of a surprise outing, lol. Anyway the espresso butter leather on this Arayla Harlow is worth just feeling and admiring.  And for me to love this bag when I hate super slouchy bags speaks well of how easy it is to get into.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> No plans to go out either, but I change clothes and bags every day in hopes of a surprise outing, lol. Anyway the espresso butter leather on this Arayla Harlow is worth just feeling and admiring.  And for me to love this bag when I hate super slouchy bags speaks well of how easy it is to get into.
> View attachment 5063757


That leather looks amazing!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Remember my  story about the green bag, the click and collect option and finally the disappearance of the bag from the window?
> Well, this morning I decided to walk past the store once again.
> And you know what? The lady owner was there, in the middle of big parcels she has just received.
> I told her I had missed out on the beauty...
> She said «  I personally didn’t sell it, if you have a minute, I can phone my assistant. Either she sold it or took it to an other shop we have in an other city »
> And that’s what she did.
> Can you see it coming?
> No one had bought the bag, it was just in an other shop window...
> The shop owner will go and get it for me this evening.
> To morrow noon French time... I should ..... buy it...
> No choice...


Whoooohooooo!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> No plans to go out either, but I change clothes and bags every day in hopes of a surprise outing, lol. Anyway the espresso butter leather on this Arayla Harlow is worth just feeling and admiring.  And for me to love this bag when I hate super slouchy bags speaks well of how easy it is to get into.
> View attachment 5063757



Gorgeous gorgeous leather, Southernbelle.  

I can easily understand why you succumbed.  

I was always the same mindset as you when it came to slouchy bags until I discovered Gerard Darel.

And we all know how that turned out.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> No plans to go out either, but I change clothes and bags every day in hopes of a surprise outing, lol. Anyway the espresso butter leather on this Arayla Harlow is worth just feeling and admiring.  And for me to love this bag when I hate super slouchy bags speaks well of how easy it is to get into.
> View attachment 5063757


Wow , southernbelle .
I love the colour and I love the leather. 
And I love slouchy bags...


----------



## Tomsmom

So I’ve decided against the Gucci. I really appreciate you ladies!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I’ve decided against the Gucci. I really appreciate you ladies!



I think you made the right choice, Tomsmom.  

It’s admittedly a handsome bag, but pales in comparison to your other rockstar Thrift finds.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> I think you made the right choice, Tomsmom.
> 
> It’s admittedly a handsome bag, but pales in comparison to your other rockstar Thrift finds.


Agree..your thrift finds are EPIC!!


----------



## Joule

Mariapia said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Remember my  story about the green bag, the click and collect option and finally the disappearance of the bag from the window?
> Well, this morning I decided to walk past the store once again.
> And you know what? The lady owner was there, in the middle of big parcels she has just received.
> I told her I had missed out on the beauty...
> She said «  I personally didn’t sell it, if you have a minute, I can phone my assistant. Either she sold it or took it to an other shop we have in an other city »
> And that’s what she did.
> Can you see it coming?
> No one had bought the bag, it was just in an other shop window...
> The shop owner will go and get it for me this evening.
> To morrow noon French time... I should ..... buy it...
> No choice...


I've become caught up in this story and am now chomping at the bit for pictures! I have to know how the story ends! It's such a cliffhanger...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Today’s bag miss Chloe
> 
> View attachment 5063602


*LOVE!   *


Mariapia said:


> Good morning ladies
> 
> Remember my  story about the green bag, the click and collect option and finally the disappearance of the bag from the window?
> Well, this morning I decided to walk past the store once again.
> And you know what? The lady owner was there, in the middle of big parcels she has just received.
> I told her I had missed out on the beauty...
> She said «  I personally didn’t sell it, if you have a minute, I can phone my assistant. Either she sold it or took it to an other shop we have in an other city »
> And that’s what she did.
> Can you see it coming?
> No one had bought the bag, it was just in an other shop window...
> The shop owner will go and get it for me this evening.
> To morrow noon French time... I should ..... buy it...
> No choice...


Ooh ... I see fate kicking in and hope for pics soon!  


southernbelle43 said:


> No plans to go out either, but I change clothes and bags every day in hopes of a surprise outing, lol. Anyway the espresso butter leather on this Arayla Harlow is worth just feeling and admiring.  And for me to love this bag when I hate super slouchy bags speaks well of how easy it is to get into.
> View attachment 5063757


Well that is a beautiful leather! Almost as beautiful as chocolate Verona. 


Tomsmom said:


> So I’ve decided against the Gucci. I really appreciate you ladies!


  This was probably a good choice. There will be another epic thrift find, soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mariapia

Joule said:


> I've become caught up in this story and am now chomping at the bit for pictures! I have to know how the story ends! It's such a cliffhanger...





Ludmilla said:


> Ooh ... I see fate kicking in and hope for pics soon!



Well,  well, well, ladies....
Here is the bag everyone has heard about...
The lady shop owner brought it back to her store...and of course I bought it...
Nothing fancy but I like it..
It looks beige in the picture but it’s khaki green...


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Well that is a beautiful leather! Almost as beautiful as chocolate Verona.


With all due respect nothing beats chocolate Verona!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Well,  well, well, ladies....
> Here is the bag everyone has heard about...
> The lady shop owner brought it back to her store...and of course I bought it...
> Nothing fancy but I like it..
> It looks beige in the picture but it’s khaki green...
> View attachment 5064754



Not to worry, Mariapia. My iPad does the same thing with khaki looking more beige in pics. 

That being said....

Love love your new bag!   
As heretical as it may sound, it’s everything an everyday bag has that a Kelly does not. 

Love the slight smoosh, the front zipper pocket, and handheld/shoulder option. 

A bag with its own inimitable style and identity, comfort and accessibility hasn’t been sacrificed on the altar of strict adherence to tradition.

In a word, I am besotted.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Well,  well, well, ladies....
> Here is the bag everyone has heard about...
> The lady shop owner brought it back to her store...and of course I bought it...
> Nothing fancy but I like it..
> It looks beige in the picture but it’s khaki green...
> View attachment 5064754


I love it!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok I couldn’t believe it, went to the Sal Val this morning and what is just hanging there ??  Balenciaga!  I saw the Lampo zipper right away, it even has the mirror!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I couldn’t believe it, went to the Sal Val this morning and what is just hanging there ??  Balenciaga!  I saw the Lampo zipper right away, it even has the mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5064804



I knew there was a reason why that Gucci wasn’t for you, Tomsmom. 

Not with this beauty waiting for you in the wings!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I knew there was a reason why that Gucci wasn’t for you, Tomsmom.
> 
> Not with this beauty waiting for you in the wings!


Thank you!!  And priced at $20.00 no less!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!!  And priced at $20.00 no less!!



What an incredible find, Tomsmom!  

But do we expect anything less from our Island’s undisputed queen of Thrift Store finds?


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!!  And priced at $20.00 no less!!


Is that a Day or a Club?...I get those confused...would love to know whatnthe official colour is....is it a green colour.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Well,  well, well, ladies....
> Here is the bag everyone has heard about...
> The lady shop owner brought it back to her store...and of course I bought it...
> Nothing fancy but I like it..
> It looks beige in the picture but it’s khaki green...
> View attachment 5064754


I like it.
The leather reminds me of Liebeskind bags. Smooshy and so nice.   
I am happy that the stars aligned for you!  


southernbelle43 said:


> With all due respect nothing beats chocolate Verona!


 Chocolate Verona is the best! It is sad that the Verona leather went away.


Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. My iPad does the same thing with khaki looking more beige in pics.
> 
> That being said....
> 
> Love love your new bag!
> As heretical as it may sound, it’s everything an everyday bag has that a Kelly does not.
> 
> Love the slight smoosh, the front zipper pocket, and handheld/shoulder option.
> 
> A bag with its own inimitable style and identity, comfort and accessibility hasn’t been sacrificed on the altar of strict adherence to tradition.
> 
> In a word, I am besotted.


All of this!


Tomsmom said:


> Ok I couldn’t believe it, went to the Sal Val this morning and what is just hanging there ??  Balenciaga!  I saw the Lampo zipper right away, it even has the mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5064804


 
Yay! Much better than the Gucci. And that price.   We all need to go thrift shopping with you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I like it.
> The leather reminds me of Liebeskind bags. Smooshy and so nice.
> I am happy that the stars aligned for you!
> 
> Chocolate Verona is the best! It is sad that the Verona leather went away.
> 
> All of this!
> 
> 
> Yay! Much better than the Gucci. And that price.   We all need to go thrift shopping with you!


I would love love to go shopping with you ladies!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Is that a Day or a Club?...I get those confused...would love to know whatnthe official colour is....is it a green colour.


I don’t know the style, it’s black


----------



## Joule

Mariapia said:


> Well,  well, well, ladies....
> Here is the bag everyone has heard about...
> The lady shop owner brought it back to her store...and of course I bought it...
> Nothing fancy but I like it..
> It looks beige in the picture but it’s khaki green...
> View attachment 5064754


Fantastic! And it even looks happy to be with you.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I couldn’t believe it, went to the Sal Val this morning and what is just hanging there ??  Balenciaga!  I saw the Lampo zipper right away, it even has the mirror!
> 
> View attachment 5064804


OMG, what a wonderful find!  I got my first Bal at a Goodwill for $39.99. It looks like a Day.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Well,  well, well, ladies....
> Here is the bag everyone has heard about...
> The lady shop owner brought it back to her store...and of course I bought it...
> Nothing fancy but I like it..
> It looks beige in the picture but it’s khaki green...
> View attachment 5064754


This looks soft and smooshy. It looks like a Fossil bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> OMG, what a wonderful find!  I got my first Bal at a Goodwill for $39.99. It looks like a Day.


Thank you for the info !! This is my 2nd Bal find I gave the first one away so I’m totally excited to find another!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to worry, Mariapia. My iPad does the same thing with khaki looking more beige in pics.
> 
> That being said....
> 
> Love love your new bag!
> As heretical as it may sound, it’s everything an everyday bag has that a Kelly does not.
> 
> Love the slight smoosh, the front zipper pocket, and handheld/shoulder option.
> 
> A bag with its own inimitable style and identity, comfort and accessibility hasn’t been sacrificed on the altar of strict adherence to tradition.
> 
> In a word, I am besotted.



Thank you so much for your lovely words , Fim.
The store where I found it is full of lovely clothes as well...
Hippie style.. But my closets are full...



Tomsmom said:


> I love it!!



You are used to finding gems, Tomsmom.
And your latest find, the Bal, is gorgeous.
Huge congrats !



Ludmilla said:


> I like it.
> The leather reminds me of Liebeskind bags. Smooshy and so nice.
> I am happy that the stars aligned for you!



True, Ludmilla, the leather reminds me of Liebeskind bags too.
Thank you for the stars that aligned 



Joule said:


> Fantastic! And it even looks happy to be with you.



I hope so, Joule....I tried so hard to get it...



whateve said:


> This looks soft and smooshy. It looks like a Fossil bag.



There is a Fossil store in the region but I have never been there.
But, I trust your lovely comment, whateve.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely words , Fim.
> The store where I found it is full of lovely clothes as well...
> Hippie style.. But my closets are full...
> 
> 
> 
> You are used to finding gems, Tomsmom.
> And your latest find, the Bal, is gorgeous.
> Huge congrats !
> 
> 
> 
> True, Ludmilla, the leather reminds me of Liebeskind bags too.
> Thank you for the stars that aligned
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, Joule....I tried so hard to get it...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Fossil store in the region but I have never been there.
> But, I trust your lovely comment, whateve.



I think the highest compliment for any bag is that “it’s so you”. 

And so it is with your new bag, Mariapia.  

Its essence is pure Parisienne. Stylish, while practical, with superb Gallic nonchalance. 

All that remains is a name for your new lovely bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t know the style, it’s black



While I am obviously no expert, I believe your new Bal is a Day, Tomsmom.


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> While I am obviously no expert, I believe your new Bal is a Day, Tomsmom.


+1, with @Fimpagebag  and @whateve on the Day. Vert Thyme color? I’m sure Balenciaga experts could tell you. Congrats on an amazing find


----------



## Mariapia

whatev
[QUOTE="Fimpagebag said:


> I think the highest compliment for any bag is that “it’s so you”.
> 
> And so it is with your new bag, Mariapia.
> 
> Its essence is pure Parisienne. Stylish, while practical, with superb Gallic nonchalance.
> 
> All that remains is a name for your new lovely bag.


Thank you for all the compliments, Fim.  
I would like you to find a name for my new bag.... really.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> While I am obviously no expert, I believe your new Bal is a Day, Tomsmom.





880 said:


> +1, with @Firmpagebag and @whateve on the Day. Vert Thyme color? I’m sure Balenciaga experts could tell you. Congrats on an amazing find


I agree with you all, Tomsmom‘s Bal is a Day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for all the compliments, Fim.
> I would like you to find a name for my new bag.... really.



Aloïs?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Aloïs?


Aloïse it is, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Aloïse it is, Fim.



I’m glad you approve, Mariapia. 

As a fan of Aloïs Guinut’s blog, I love her attitude when it comes to the rule governing what colors you should and should not wear.

Quoting here:

“What if you have a sweet color palette but your soul is dark?”

“There is no need to look “the most radiant” everyday”

“Do not take it for an almighty rule and enjoy getting dressed!”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m glad you approve, Mariapia.
> 
> As a fan of Aloïs Guinut’s blog, I love her attitude when it comes to the rule governing what colors you should and should not wear.
> 
> Quoting here:
> 
> “What if you have a sweet color palette but your soul is dark?”
> 
> “There is no need to look “the most radiant” everyday”
> 
> “Do not take it for an almighty rule and enjoy getting dressed!”


 
Fim, Alois has just told me that being named after that lady is just wow


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, Alois has just told me that being named after that lady is just wow



I thought she might approve, Mariapia.  

Especially given this quote from Alois’ blog.   

“Luckily consumers are not as sheep-like as the industry hoped they would be, even though P.Rs kept sending tons of bags to the stars so that they would display them in magazines....”


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you so much for your lovely words , Fim.
> The store where I found it is full of lovely clothes as well...
> Hippie style.. But my closets are full...
> 
> 
> 
> You are used to finding gems, Tomsmom.
> And your latest find, the Bal, is gorgeous.
> Huge congrats !
> 
> 
> 
> True, Ludmilla, the leather reminds me of Liebeskind bags too.
> Thank you for the stars that aligned
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so, Joule....I tried so hard to get it...
> 
> 
> 
> There is a Fossil store in the region but I have never been there.
> But, I trust your lovely comment, whateve.


Aloïse is definitely happy to be with you! 


Fimpagebag said:


> I thought she might approve, Mariapia.
> 
> Especially given this quote from Alois’ blog.
> 
> “Luckily consumers are not as sheep-like as the industry hoped they would be, even though P.Rs kept sending tons of bags to the stars so that they would display them in magazines....”


I need to take a look at that blog!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Aloïse is definitely happy to be with you!
> 
> I need to take a look at that blog!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

The bag fates have been hard at work on my behalf this past week. 

Looking ahead to my birthday in June, my DH had been wondering aloud what I might need. 

Emphasis on “need.” 

But before he could say “you already have enough purses” the bag fates swiftly intervened.  

My phone died and had to be immediately replaced. 

As did the vacuum cleaner two days later. 

”You know I was thinking about both those things for your birthday.” my DH told me.   

“Oh that would’ve been nice.” I replied with my best imitation of doe like innocence. “Have any other ideas?” 

”Yeah,” he answered. “What purse do want for your birthday?”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The bag fates have been hard at work on my behalf this past week.
> 
> Looking ahead to my birthday in June, my DH had been wondering aloud what I might need.
> 
> Emphasis on “need.”
> 
> But before he could say “you already have enough purses” the bag fates swiftly intervened.
> 
> My phone died and had to be immediately replaced.
> 
> As did the vacuum cleaner two days later.
> 
> ”You know I was thinking about both those things for your birthday.” my DH told me.
> 
> “Oh that would’ve been nice.” I replied with my best imitation of doe like innocence. “Have any other ideas?”
> 
> ”Yeah,” he answered. “What purse do want for your birthday?”


Smart guy!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The bag fates have been hard at work on my behalf this past week.
> 
> Looking ahead to my birthday in June, my DH had been wondering aloud what I might need.
> 
> Emphasis on “need.”
> 
> But before he could say “you already have enough purses” the bag fates swiftly intervened.
> 
> My phone died and had to be immediately replaced.
> 
> As did the vacuum cleaner two days later.
> 
> ”You know I was thinking about both those things for your birthday.” my DH told me.
> 
> “Oh that would’ve been nice.” I replied with my best imitation of doe like innocence. “Have any other ideas?”
> 
> ”Yeah,” he answered. “What purse do want for your birthday?”


You have done a great job of training him.  Congratulations.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The bag fates have been hard at work on my behalf this past week.
> 
> Looking ahead to my birthday in June, my DH had been wondering aloud what I might need.
> 
> Emphasis on “need.”
> 
> But before he could say “you already have enough purses” the bag fates swiftly intervened.
> 
> My phone died and had to be immediately replaced.
> 
> As did the vacuum cleaner two days later.
> 
> ”You know I was thinking about both those things for your birthday.” my DH told me.
> 
> “Oh that would’ve been nice.” I replied with my best imitation of doe like innocence. “Have any other ideas?”
> 
> ”Yeah,” he answered. “What purse do want for your birthday?”


I think you already have a few bags on your mind, Fim....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think you already have a few bags on your mind, Fim....



You know me too well, Mariapia.  

I think I’m going to hold out for another vintage Ganson bag if the right one comes along.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia.
> 
> I think I’m going to hold out for another vintage Ganson bag if the right one comes along.


This is a great idea. And yes, you have trained DH well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Today I dragged one of the neglected bags out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Today I dragged one of the neglected bags out.
> View attachment 5066282



Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

Love your bag! 

The leather is gorgeous as is the color. Great choice to start your week!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Love your bag!
> 
> The leather is gorgeous as is the color. Great choice to start your week!


Thank you, Fim!
One of those bags that I need to carry more again. I was a bit sidetracked by all those Theias.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim!
> One of those bags that I need to carry more again. I was a bit sidetracked by all those Theias.



I’m the same way with my Darels, Ludmilla.  

But in keeping with your fine example, I’m changing things up today as well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!!  I’m at work, trying to get overtime at the vaccine center, wish  me luck!  Still in my Chloe.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m the same way with my Darels, Ludmilla.
> 
> But in keeping with your fine example, I’m changing things up today as well.
> 
> View attachment 5066348


Oh I love this!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim!
> One of those bags that I need to carry more again. I was a bit sidetracked by all those Theias.


Of course, Ludmilla but we are all the same.
Whether we want it or not, there are bags that go out dozens of times and  others that get stuck at home.
I think it depends on how we store them : for example, if we put some on a top shelf or at the bottom of a dark closet, they will have less chance of seeing the light of day 



Fimpagebag said:


> I’m the same way with my Darels, Ludmilla.
> 
> But in keeping with your fine example, I’m changing things up today as well.
> 
> View attachment 5066348


I am envious , Fim.
How come I didn’t buy this gorgeous  bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m the same way with my Darels, Ludmilla.
> 
> But in keeping with your fine example, I’m changing things up today as well.
> 
> View attachment 5066348


Such a happy bag!
Tomorrow I am probably back in one of the Theias as they are bigger.


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!  I’m at work, trying to get overtime at the vaccine center, wish  me luck!  Still in my Chloe.


Fingers crossed!


Mariapia said:


> Of course, Ludmilla but we are all the same.
> Whether we want it or not, there are bags that go out dozens of times and  others that get stuck at home.
> I think it depends on how we store them : for example, if we put some on a top shelf or at the bottom of a dark closet, they will have less chance of seeing the light of day
> 
> 
> I am envious , Fim.
> How come I didn’t buy this gorgeous  bag?


I have too many bags and cannot remember them all. As the flat is small, those stored away are really out of sight out of mind.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am envious , Fim.
> How come I didn’t buy this gorgeous  bag?



It’s always “the one that got away” that haunts us most, Mariapia. 

I have a wishlist full of them!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Such a happy bag!



It is that, Ludmilla.  

It makes me smile every time I wear it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I love this!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

Good luck today!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Tuesday, ladies
Horrible weather here...Once again. And it’s supposed to last all week...
So.. my Le Pliages  have been my companions since last Sunday afternoon.
My leather bags are not taking it well. Aloïs , especially...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies
> Horrible weather here...Once again. And it’s supposed to last all week...
> So.. my Le Pliages  have been my companions since last Sunday afternoon.
> My leather bags are not taking it well. Aloïs , especially...




It’s the same miserable weather here, Mariapia.  

And I suspect my Cuirs are fomenting rebellion behind closet doors.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s the same miserable weather here, Mariapia.
> 
> And I suspect my Cuirs are fomenting rebellion behind closet doors.


We are fortunate just clouds. Sorry about the rain ladies.
I’m on the bus with my student. I’ve requested to be replaced as they are discussing after school programs in the summer and I heart OT!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> We are fortunate just clouds. Sorry about the rain ladies.
> I’m on the bus with my student. I’ve requested to be replaced as they are discussing after school programs in the summer and I heart OT!



Given your sterling qualities, you can only be reassigned, but never replaced, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

I’m taking advantage of the dreary weather to reorganize my bag closet(s).   

I’m also considering a more than generous offer for my Chloe Bay Bag. 

It’s my only luxury designer bag, and is undeniably a beauty. 

But....it’s way too heavy for my wonky shoulder and is actually painful to wear. 

It also isn’t a bag my daughter would ever wear. 

So....given the fact that its potential buyer is willing to pay me more than four times what I originally paid for it...    

I need to think about it some more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m taking advantage of the dreary weather to reorganize my bag closet(s).
> 
> I’m also considering a more than generous offer for my Chloe Bay Bag.
> 
> It’s my only luxury designer bag, and is undeniably a beauty.
> 
> But....it’s way too heavy for my wonky shoulder and is actually painful to wear.
> 
> It also isn’t a bag my daughter would ever wear.
> 
> So....given the fact that its potential buyer is willing to pay me more than four times what I originally paid for it...
> 
> I need to think about it some more.


Awwww. Your pretty Chloe. I cannot give you advice as I am totally partial to that bag and would never part with it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m taking advantage of the dreary weather to reorganize my bag closet(s).
> 
> I’m also considering a more than generous offer for my Chloe Bay Bag.
> 
> It’s my only luxury designer bag, and is undeniably a beauty.
> 
> But....it’s way too heavy for my wonky shoulder and is actually painful to wear.
> 
> It also isn’t a bag my daughter would ever wear.
> 
> So....given the fact that its potential buyer is willing to pay me more than four times what I originally paid for it...
> 
> I need to think about it some more.


I understand how you feel, Fim...But let’s think about the situation...
1: That ( lovely) bag is heavy and your shoulder doesn’t seem to like it...
2 : You already have a buyer.
3: That buyer is willing to pay you 4 times what you paid for it...
If I were you, I would let the Bay go.... get the money and buy another bag I have  been dreaming about for weeks...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Awwww. Your pretty Chloe. I cannot give you advice as I am totally partial to that bag and would never part with it.



I love it too, Ludmilla.  

But if I keep it, I’ll never wear it.   

As opposed to it becoming its potential buyer’s “go to” bag and being worn nearly everyday.   

Odd as it may sound, I have to think of what’s best for the bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I love it too, Ludmilla.
> 
> But if I keep it, I’ll never wear it.
> 
> As opposed to it becoming its potential buyer’s “go to” bag and being worn nearly everyday.
> 
> Odd as it may sound, I have to think of what’s best for the bag.


You should follow Mariapia’s advice. It is the wise one.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Given your sterling qualities, you can only be reassigned, but never replaced, Tomsmom.


Awww Fim!!  You’re the best!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I understand how you feel, Fim...But let’s think about the situation...
> 1: That ( lovely) bag is heavy and your shoulder doesn’t seem to like it...
> 2 : You already have a buyer.
> 3: That buyer is willing to pay you 4 times what you paid for it...
> If I were you, I would let the Bay go.... get the money and buy another bag I have  been dreaming about for weeks...



You’re right, Mariapia. 

I’ve contacted the prospective buyer and arranged to meet her in town on her lunch hour. She is so excited that I know my Chloe is going to a good home.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, Mariapia.
> 
> I’ve contacted the prospective buyer and arranged to meet her in town on her lunch hour. She is so excited that I know my Chloe is going to a good home.



Wonderful, Fim  
As you said,  your Chloé is going to find a good home and be worn every day and we know that’s something that counts when we let one of our bags go.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!



Happy Wednesday, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

With my unexpected windfall from the sale of my Chloe, I’ve decided to embark on a quest to revisit bags I’d once owned. 

One in particular has caught my eye. Try as I might, I couldn’t remember why I’d gotten rid of it in the past. 

Then I remembered. 

It was a bag I’d lent to the college’s annual fashion show that had mysteriously disappeared after the event. 

The professor overseeing the event had apologized profusely, offering to reimburse me for the cost of the bag. 

As I now recall, I’d refused his offer explaining that despite the bag’s appearance, it was a faux leather dupe that had cost me next to nothing. 

Fast forward to today, and a bag exactly like it has made an appearance on eBay! 

Perhaps too coincidentally, the bag on eBay has the same tiny spot on the back of the bag reminiscent of the infinitesimal drop of duck sauce I’d dripped on my bag long ago at my favorite Chinese buffet.  

The location of the seller also bore similar scrutiny.  

At the community college where I’d worked, many of our Fashion Management students hailed from the same area as the seller.   

All that being said, I know only one way to confirm my suspicions.  

I’ve bought the bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With my unexpected windfall from the sale of my Chloe, I’ve decided to embark on a quest to revisit bags I’d once owned.
> 
> One in particular has caught my eye. Try as I might, I couldn’t remember why I’d gotten rid of it in the past.
> 
> Then I remembered.
> 
> It was a bag I’d lent to the college’s annual fashion show that had mysteriously disappeared after the event.
> 
> The professor overseeing the event had apologized profusely, offering to reimburse me for the cost of the bag.
> 
> As I now recall, I’d refused his offer explaining that despite the bag’s appearance, it was a faux leather dupe that had cost me next to nothing.
> 
> Fast forward to today, and a bag exactly like it has made an appearance on eBay!
> 
> Perhaps too coincidentally, the bag on eBay has the same tiny spot on the back of the bag reminiscent of the infinitesimal drop of duck sauce I’d dripped on my bag long ago at my favorite Chinese buffet.
> 
> The location of the seller also bore similar scrutiny.
> 
> At the community college where I’d worked, many of our Fashion Management students hailed from the same area as the seller.
> 
> All that being said, I know only one way to confirm my suspicions.
> 
> I’ve bought the bag.



That’s absolutely incredible, Fim!
As , Harry Bosch, my favourite detective would say »  I don’t believe in coincidences »
I bet it’s the same bag...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That’s absolutely incredible, Fim!
> As , Harry Bosch, my favourite detective would say »  I don’t believe in coincidences »
> I bet it’s the same bag...



I’m a fan of Harry Bosch as well, Mariapia. 

And I think you’re both right!  

If I’m going to be charitable, it’s within the realm of possibility that my original bag was simply misplaced in the turmoil of the students clearing up after the fashion show.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m a fan of Harry Bosch as well, Mariapia.
> 
> And I think you’re both right!
> 
> If I’m going to be charitable, it’s within the realm of possibility that my original bag was simply misplaced in the turmoil of the students clearing up after the fashion show.


You will never know what happened, Fim, but I am sure you will recognize your bag as soon as you receive it...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With my unexpected windfall from the sale of my Chloe, I’ve decided to embark on a quest to revisit bags I’d once owned.
> 
> One in particular has caught my eye. Try as I might, I couldn’t remember why I’d gotten rid of it in the past.
> 
> Then I remembered.
> 
> It was a bag I’d lent to the college’s annual fashion show that had mysteriously disappeared after the event.
> 
> The professor overseeing the event had apologized profusely, offering to reimburse me for the cost of the bag.
> 
> As I now recall, I’d refused his offer explaining that despite the bag’s appearance, it was a faux leather dupe that had cost me next to nothing.
> 
> Fast forward to today, and a bag exactly like it has made an appearance on eBay!
> 
> Perhaps too coincidentally, the bag on eBay has the same tiny spot on the back of the bag reminiscent of the infinitesimal drop of duck sauce I’d dripped on my bag long ago at my favorite Chinese buffet.
> 
> The location of the seller also bore similar scrutiny.
> 
> At the community college where I’d worked, many of our Fashion Management students hailed from the same area as the seller.
> 
> All that being said, I know only one way to confirm my suspicions.
> 
> I’ve bought the bag.


What a story!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a story!



We’ll see how it turns out, Ludmilla. 

If it is my bag, there should be a small surreptitious piece of tape with my initials on it hidden deep in the bag’s outside zipper pocket.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With my unexpected windfall from the sale of my Chloe, I’ve decided to embark on a quest to revisit bags I’d once owned.
> 
> One in particular has caught my eye. Try as I might, I couldn’t remember why I’d gotten rid of it in the past.
> 
> Then I remembered.
> 
> It was a bag I’d lent to the college’s annual fashion show that had mysteriously disappeared after the event.
> 
> The professor overseeing the event had apologized profusely, offering to reimburse me for the cost of the bag.
> 
> As I now recall, I’d refused his offer explaining that despite the bag’s appearance, it was a faux leather dupe that had cost me next to nothing.
> 
> Fast forward to today, and a bag exactly like it has made an appearance on eBay!
> 
> Perhaps too coincidentally, the bag on eBay has the same tiny spot on the back of the bag reminiscent of the infinitesimal drop of duck sauce I’d dripped on my bag long ago at my favorite Chinese buffet.
> 
> The location of the seller also bore similar scrutiny.
> 
> At the community college where I’d worked, many of our Fashion Management students hailed from the same area as the seller.
> 
> All that being said, I know only one way to confirm my suspicions.
> 
> I’ve bought the bag.


This is awesome!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> We’ll see how it turns out, Ludmilla.
> 
> If it is my bag, there should be a small surreptitious piece of tape with my initials on it hidden deep in the bag’s outside zipper pocket.


 I am very curious how this turns out!


----------



## Ludmilla

The red bag again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The red bag again.
> View attachment 5069003



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  

It’s hard to say exactly why, but I am (and always have been) utterly smitten with this bag.  

Every aspect works together to strike that perfect balance we search for, and so rarely find in a bag.  

All that being said, I would cheerfully dispatch my bag ninjas to your door if I could. 

Unfortunately, the drunken lot has decided to celebrate Cinco de Mayo early this year and are in no condition to travel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> The red bag again.
> View attachment 5069003


So nice!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Rainy today so I decided on my new Longchamp from Nords rack . I
 Sitting on the school bus trying to take a pic lol


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Rainy today so I decided on my new Longchamp from Nords rack . I
> Sitting on the school bus trying to take a pic lol
> View attachment 5069133



Happy Thursday, Tomsmom!  

What a great color for Spring!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

One of the things I’ve noticed while looking for bags on eBay is the willingness of buyers to believe what they want to believe.

That somehow a wreck of a luxury designer bag isn’t as described.

Or that it’s somehow the seller’s fault for truthfully listing all the bag’s obvious flaws.

Case in point: a BV that had obviously been in the proximity of a wood chipper was being sold “in need of repair.”

Actually what the poor thing needed was to be put out of its misery.

Instead someone bought it, only to complain bitterly later on.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> One of the things I’ve noticed while looking for bags on eBay is the willingness of buyers to believe what they want to believe.
> 
> That somehow a wreck of a luxury designer bag isn’t as described.
> 
> Or that it’s somehow the seller’s fault for truthfully listing all the bag’s obvious flaws.
> 
> Case in point: a BV that had obviously been in the proximity of a wood chipper was being sold “in need of repair.”
> 
> Actually what the poor thing needed was to be put out of its misery.
> 
> Instead someone bought it, only to complain bitterly later on.


Oh my goodness!  
I’ve noticed on many resale sites there are bags not fit for sale at all, but because they are “designer” they command prices not fit for condition. I just shake my head.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!
> I’ve noticed on many resale sites there are bags not fit for sale at all, but because they are “designer” they command prices not fit for condition. I just shake my head.



I‘ve seen some of those bags as well, Tomsmom. 

I blame the assumption that somehow a luxury designer bag retains its worth despite its condition.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Rainy today so I decided on my new Longchamp from Nords rack . I
> Sitting on the school bus trying to take a pic lol
> View attachment 5069133


Same weather here.... Same bag choice...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> One of the things I’ve noticed while looking for bags on eBay is the willingness of buyers to believe what they want to believe.
> 
> That somehow a wreck of a luxury designer bag isn’t as described.
> 
> Or that it’s somehow the seller’s fault for truthfully listing all the bag’s obvious flaws.
> 
> Case in point: a BV that had obviously been in the proximity of a wood chipper was being sold “in need of repair.”
> 
> Actually what the poor thing needed was to be put out of its misery.
> 
> Instead someone bought it, only to complain bitterly later on.



You’re right, Fim.
But some ladies buy this kind of bag, thinking they will be able to repair it....
I have seen «  before » and « after » pics in some threads here.
Yet, I don’t know how a woven leather BV can be repaired.
In my opinion, it’s just impossible...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You’re right, Fim.
> But some ladies buy this kind of bag, thinking they will be able to repair it....
> I have seen «  before » and « after » pics in some threads here.
> Yet, I don’t know how a woven leather BV can be repaired.
> In my opinion, it’s just impossible...



I think so too, Mariapia. 

When it comes to luxury designer bags, I think the most successful repairs/restorations are best when left in the hands of that brand’s professionals.  

Which might not always be an option for preowned bags lacking the proper provenance.  

So my advice would be before anyone spends an exorbitant amount for a preowned luxury designer bag, they ask for the necessary provenance should they need the bag repaired.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Your red LC’s American cousin says hello....


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Friday, ladies


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Friday, ladies



Happy Friday, Mariapia! 

It certainly has been a week for Longchamp on our Island. 

Which says more for the brand than any high flying advertising campaign.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Still in my Longchamp. I really like this color, plus it’s such a. Easy bag to carry.  Took me forever to get dressed this morning, the weather is always changing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Still in my Longchamp. I really like this color, plus it’s such a. Easy bag to carry.  Took me forever to get dressed this morning, the weather is always changing!



Same here, Tomsmom. Sunny one minute, cloudy with the threat of rain the next.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Still in my Longchamp. I really like this color, plus it’s such a. Easy bag to carry.  Took me forever to get dressed this morning, the weather is always changing!



Still in my Longchamp too, Tomsmom...



Fimpagebag said:


> Same here, Tomsmom. Sunny one minute, cloudy with the threat of rain the next.


Same here, Fim....


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Still in my Longchamp too, Tomsmom...
> 
> 
> Same here, Fim....


We all have the same weather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Longchamp and strange weather here, too.
Sun and warm until now, clouds and rain coming in.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Longchamp and strange weather here, too.
> Sun and warm until now, clouds and rain coming in.



With weather like this, is it any wonder we’re the Longchamp League?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> With weather like this, is it any wonder we’re the Longchamp League?


Nope.  The leather of my red bag is bullet proof. Admittedly, the bag only saw sunshine today. The weather went downhill when I was already at home.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Nope.  The leather of my red bag is bullet proof. Admittedly, the bag only saw sunshine today. The weather went downhill when I was already at home.



The rain didn’t hold off here, Ludmilla. 

But I wasn’t worried. “Bulletproof” perfectly describes the leather of my red Longchamp.  

By the time we got home from town I looked like a drowned rat while my LC looked merely amused.


----------



## Narnanz

@Tomsmom  in the Purseblog Roundup again..with her gorgeous purple Longchamp


----------



## Fimpagebag

_*Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders....*_


----------



## Fimpagebag

Given the weather today....




I have a suggestion what the weatherman can do with his maypole.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Given the weather today....
> 
> View attachment 5070965
> 
> 
> I have a suggestion what the weatherman can do with his maypole.


Oh Ick!!  We cleared up today a bit windy but sunshine and no rain so I’ll take it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> @Tomsmom  in the Purseblog Roundup again..with her gorgeous purple Longchamp


Thank you ! Where is this roundup?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Ick!!  We cleared up today a bit windy but sunshine and no rain so I’ll take it!



Hopefully our weather will improve as the day progresses, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you ! Where is this roundup?



Scroll down on the purse blog main page to “Purseforum Roundup-April 30th.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> _*Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders....*_
> 
> 
> View attachment 5070956


Happy First of May to all...
First of May is also a wonderful song.... one of The Bee Gees’oldies...
And one of my favourites...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy First of May to all...
> First of May is also a wonderful song.... one of The Bee Gees’oldies...
> And one of my favourites...



The Irish celebrate the first of May as the coming of summer, Mariapia. 

It’s one of the old pagan holidays with people gathering herbs and wildflowers without disturbing the larks and herons from their nests. 

I too will be gathering “my flowers in May” as the post office just notified me that the purse I mentioned earlier this week is arriving today!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The Irish celebrate the first of May as the coming of summer, Mariapia.
> 
> It’s one of the old pagan holidays with people gathering herbs and wildflowers without disturbing the larks and herons from their nests.
> 
> I too will be gathering “my flowers in May” as the post office just notified me that the purse I mentioned earlier this week is arriving today!


Wonderful, Fim.

Are you going to celebrate the First of May the Irish way, I mean with a Summer bag?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Scroll down on the purse blog main page to “Purseforum Roundup-April 30th.”


Found it!!  So cool!!  
I went to the Sal Val today and picked up an interesting/couldn’t not buy it bag  for 17.00 it’s new  by a designer Gianni Notero.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim.
> 
> Are you going to celebrate the First of May the Irish way, I mean with a Summer bag?



I’ll let you be the judge, Mariapia. 

For many of you Islanders who have been here since the beginning, you may remember this bag from January 28th, 2015.  

(see page 105)  

This was the bag that went missing after the fashion show.  

Naturally, the first thing I did when the bag I purchased this week arrived was to check the inside back pocket. If the bag was truly the one that had gone missing, a piece of tape with my initials on it should still be there.  

And it was!  




Home once again, *my* Imoshin Flower Satchel..... Miss Belle Fleurs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Found it!!  So cool!!
> I went to the Sal Val today and picked up an interesting/couldn’t not buy it bag  for 17.00 it’s new  by a designer Gianni Notero.
> 
> View attachment 5071234



Rock on, Tomsmom!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ll let you be the judge, Mariapia.
> 
> For many of you Islanders who have been here since the beginning, you may remember this bag from January 28th, 2015.
> 
> (see page 105)
> 
> This was the bag that went missing after the fashion show.
> 
> Naturally, the first thing I did when the bag I purchased this week arrived was to check the inside back pocket. If the bag was truly the one that had gone missing, a piece of tape with my initials on it should still be there.
> 
> And it was!
> 
> View attachment 5071282
> 
> 
> Home once again, *my* Imoshin Flower Satchel..... Miss Belle Fleurs.
> 
> View attachment 5071284


How serendipitous! Are you going to tell the seller?


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> How serendipitous! Are you going to tell the seller?



I think not, whateve. 

Given how the bag was crammed into the smallest mailer possible, I think the seller was just glad to finally be rid of it. 

Additionally, the bag doesn’t appear to have been worn much in the past six years. So it’s not as though anyone took any pleasure in owning it during that time.  

Which, given my twisted sense of humor, satisfies any need for recriminations on my part.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think not, whateve.
> 
> Given how the bag was crammed into the smallest mailer possible, I think the seller was just glad to finally be rid of it.
> 
> Additionally, the bag doesn’t appear to have been worn much in the past six years. So it’s not as though anyone took any pleasure in owning it during that time.
> 
> Which, given my twisted sense of humor, satisfies any need for recriminations on my part.


I knew it, Fim  
Harry Bosch is always right. 
I am glad that  your lovely bag is finally home.
Congrats on the investigation and its beautiful results.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I knew it, Fim
> Harry Bosch is always right.
> I am glad that  your lovely bag is finally home.
> Congrats on the investigation and its beautiful results.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

With rain in the forecast for most of this week, Miss Belle Fleurs (given as she is faux leather) will see plenty of use brightening even the cloudiest days.


----------



## Mimmy

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ll let you be the judge, Mariapia.
> 
> For many of you Islanders who have been here since the beginning, you may remember this bag from January 28th, 2015.
> 
> (see page 105)
> 
> This was the bag that went missing after the fashion show.
> 
> Naturally, the first thing I did when the bag I purchased this week arrived was to check the inside back pocket. If the bag was truly the one that had gone missing, a piece of tape with my initials on it should still be there.
> 
> And it was!
> 
> View attachment 5071282
> 
> 
> Home once again, *my* Imoshin Flower Satchel..... Miss Belle Fleurs.
> 
> View attachment 5071284


I am a lurker on this thread rather than a participant but I had to comment on this post. What an amazing story! I am glad that your bag has made it home to you, Fimpagebag.

Fortunately, I have never had a bag stolen or go missing. I did have a favorite hat get stolen though. When I posted this on tPF several years ago another member stated that they hoped the thief lost all of their hair. I guess I’ll never know if that actually happened ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mimmy said:


> I am a lurker on this thread rather than a participant but I had to comment on this post. What an amazing story! I am glad that your bag has made it home to you, Fimpagebag.
> 
> Fortunately, I have never had a bag stolen or go missing. I did have a favorite hat get stolen though. When I posted this on tPF several years ago another member stated that they hoped the thief lost all of their hair. I guess I’ll never know if that actually happened ...



We can only hope, Mimmy. 

I had a similar incident with a pair of gray leather gloves. I’d left them behind at our tax preparer’s and her secretary put them in the lost and found box.  

As soon as I realized I’d misplaced my gloves I called our tax preparer. 

She remembered my gloves but told me that another one of her clients had seen them in the lost and found box and had claimed them as her’s. 

Out of an abundance of confidentiality my tax preparer couldn’t tell me the client’s name.  

Which I understood. But it still irks me to this day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ll let you be the judge, Mariapia.
> 
> For many of you Islanders who have been here since the beginning, you may remember this bag from January 28th, 2015.
> 
> (see page 105)
> 
> This was the bag that went missing after the fashion show.
> 
> Naturally, the first thing I did when the bag I purchased this week arrived was to check the inside back pocket. If the bag was truly the one that had gone missing, a piece of tape with my initials on it should still be there.
> 
> And it was!
> 
> View attachment 5071282
> 
> 
> Home once again, *my* Imoshin Flower Satchel..... Miss Belle Fleurs.
> 
> View attachment 5071284


Yay, yay, yay! I remember this bag. It is so lovely. Didn’t we once say it looks a bit like the Prada fairytale bags? I think we compared it with some designer brand.
So happy it is back!


Mimmy said:


> I am a lurker on this thread rather than a participant but I had to comment on this post. What an amazing story! I am glad that your bag has made it home to you, Fimpagebag.
> 
> Fortunately, I have never had a bag stolen or go missing. I did have a favorite hat get stolen though. When I posted this on tPF several years ago another member stated that they hoped *the thief lost all of their hair.* I guess I’ll never know if that actually happened ...


Hehe. I like this kind of thinking.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yay, yay, yay! I remember this bag. It is so lovely. Didn’t we once say it looks a bit like the Prada fairytale bags? I think we compared it with some designer brand.
> So happy it is back!
> 
> Hehe. I like this kind of thinking.



I think someone compared it to a Gucci Flora Jolicoeur satchel, Ludmilla. 

Which begs the question, did one of the Fashion Marketing students mistake my humble dupe for an actual Gucci? 

If so, I don’t think I’d want that person as a buyer for high end retail!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think someone compared it to a Gucci Flora Jolicoeur satchel, Ludmilla.
> 
> Which begs the question, did one of the Fashion Marketing students mistake my humble dupe for an actual Gucci?
> 
> If so, I don’t think I’d want that person as a buyer for high end retail!


You are right it was the Gucci Flora.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

Do you have any idea when your new Theia will arrive?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Do you have any idea when your new Theia will arrive?


No, it should take at least a month. Maybe in somewhere in June.
(I am busy wearing all the other bags I own.  At the moment I am very much into a certain red bag and do not feel like rotating out of it. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> No, it should take at least a month. Maybe in somewhere in June.
> (I am busy wearing all the other bags I own.  At the moment I am very much into a certain red bag and do not feel like rotating out of it. )



I know what you mean about your red bag, Ludmilla. 

As taken as I am with Miss Belle Fleurs at the moment, my red leather Longchamp is calling to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean about your red bag, Ludmilla.
> 
> As taken as I am with Miss Belle Fleurs at the moment, my red leather Longchamp is calling to me.


 Admittedly, my other bags want some love, too. This is going to be hard.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, my other bags want some love, too. This is going to be hard.



There might be something harder, Ludmilla. 

My daughter (in the nicest way possible) has compelled me to put myself on a bag ban until after my birthday in June.  
Apparently she has already bought two bags for me, one for Mother’s Day and one for my birthday.  

But she won’t tell me what they are! 

On the bright side, the bag she chose for Mother’s Day is already in the mail and should arrive in time.  

On the downside, I have to swear off eBay until June.   

Even though there’s a bag on my watchlist I was going to bid on today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There might be something harder, Ludmilla.
> 
> My daughter (in the nicest way possible) has compelled me to put myself on a bag ban until after my birthday in June.
> Apparently she has already bought two bags for me, one for Mother’s Day and one for my birthday.
> 
> But she won’t tell me what they are!
> 
> On the bright side, the bag she chose for Mother’s Day is already in the mail and should arrive in time.
> 
> On the downside, I have to swear off eBay until June.
> 
> Even though there’s a bag on my watchlist I was going to bid on today.


Oh noooo! This is really hard. 
But, you are looking forward to two new bags. When is Mother‘s Day in the US? Here it is next Sunday.


----------



## Ludmilla

Waiting for tomorrow.


----------



## Ludmilla

In the background is See by Chloe Hana hanging around.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh noooo! This is really hard.
> But, you are looking forward to two new bags. When is Mother‘s Day in the US? Here it is next Sunday.



Same here, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> In the background is See by Chloe Hana hanging around.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Waiting for tomorrow.
> View attachment 5072166



I think the cousins are in cahoots, Ludmilla. 

Guess who’s going with me to town this rainy Sunday morning?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think the cousins are in cahoots, Ludmilla.
> 
> Guess who’s going with me to town this rainy Sunday morning?
> 
> View attachment 5072186


Love your bag! Have fun in town!
(Rain here, too. Not leaving the house today. Just going into the cellar to do some laundry.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday.  I’m off to church for 11 am service still in my Longchamp. I’m having a hard time not carrying her, so easy and IMO chic


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh and Fim your daughter has incredibly good vibes to gift you handbags for Mother’s Day!  I can’t wait to see!!!

It’s now raining here, blah!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> There might be something harder, Ludmilla.
> 
> My daughter (in the nicest way possible) has compelled me to put myself on a bag ban until after my birthday in June.
> Apparently she has already bought two bags for me, one for Mother’s Day and one for my birthday.
> 
> But she won’t tell me what they are!
> 
> On the bright side, the bag she chose for Mother’s Day is already in the mail and should arrive in time.
> 
> On the downside, I have to swear off eBay until June.
> 
> Even though there’s a bag on my watchlist I was going to bid on today.



 Fim, Staying away from eBay until June can be frustrating but doable
Especially if your birthday is around the 1 st 
In the end you are going to be the happy owner of 3 bags..
Two from your daughter and one from your husband...

As for a fourth one.... I think you would be able to hide it for a while....as we all do..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, Staying away from eBay until June can be frustrating but doable
> Especially if your birthday is around the 1 st
> In the end you are going to be the happy owner of 3 bags..
> Two from your daughter and one from your husband...
> 
> As for a fourth one.... I think you would be able to hide it for a while....as we all do..



You know me all too well, Mariapia.  

Happily, as my daughter knows my taste in bags, she has already chosen the bag her father will give me for my birthday.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me all too well, Mariapia.
> 
> Happily, as my daughter knows my taste in bags, she has already chosen the bag her father will give me for my birthday.


Smart woman!  When my dad was alive, he would call me before holidays and tell me to get a gift for my mom, he knew I would do well lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!!  How is everyone? I just left a classroom where there is so much drama between the staff ughhh!  I left so fast!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!  How is everyone? I just left a classroom where there is so much drama between the staff ughhh!  I left so fast!



Happy Monday, Tomsmom!  

Good on you for leaving the combatants to fight it out among themselves.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

I may have a clue in what direction our daughter is guiding her father towards my birthday bag. 

In as a casual way as he could muster, my DH asked me this morning if the name “Meyers” meant anything to me? 
“Why?” I replied, assuming he‘d seen the name listed in the obituaries in our local pennysaver. “Who died?” 

”Nobody died.” he replied, frustrated. “I just thought you might know the name.” 

”Nope. Not a clue.” I said, the light belatedly going off in my head.  
”Good to know.” he replied, retreating with his tablet to the next room. 

My suspicions aroused, I went in the opposite direction to my room at the end of the hall for my iPad. 

And this is what I found. From Meyers 1981 ad campaign.....   




Next up, eBay!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Arrrrrgh!  

I just checked out eBay for Meyers handbags. 

And saw any of several vintage woven leather bags that I ordinarily would’ve snatched up in a heartbeat.  

But I can’t do that to my DH and our daughter and ruin any potential surprise.  

Bummer.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I may have a clue in what direction our daughter is guiding her father towards my birthday bag.
> 
> In as a casual way as he could muster, my DH asked me this morning if the name “Meyers” meant anything to me?
> “Why?” I replied, assuming he‘d seen the name listed in the obituaries in our local pennysaver. “Who died?”
> 
> ”Nobody died.” he replied, frustrated. “I just thought you might know the name.”
> 
> ”Nope. Not a clue.” I said, the light belatedly going off in my head.
> ”Good to know.” he replied, retreating with his tablet to the next room.
> 
> My suspicions aroused, I went in the opposite direction to my room at the end of the hall for my iPad.
> 
> And this is what I found. From Meyers 1981 ad campaign.....
> 
> View attachment 5073286
> 
> 
> Next up, eBay!


Bonnie Cashin was a designer for Meyers a very long time ago, around the same time she designed for Coach. Many Coach collectors would jump at those.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Bonnie Cashin was a designer for Meyers a very long time ago, around the same time she designed for Coach. Many Coach collectors would jump at those.



Good to know, whateve!  

I’m in the process of learning as much as I can about Meyers bags so thanks so much for the information.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I may have a clue in what direction our daughter is guiding her father towards my birthday bag.
> 
> In as a casual way as he could muster, my DH asked me this morning if the name “Meyers” meant anything to me?
> “Why?” I replied, assuming he‘d seen the name listed in the obituaries in our local pennysaver. “Who died?”
> 
> ”Nobody died.” he replied, frustrated. “I just thought you might know the name.”
> 
> ”Nope. Not a clue.” I said, the light belatedly going off in my head.
> ”Good to know.” he replied, retreating with his tablet to the next room.
> 
> My suspicions aroused, I went in the opposite direction to my room at the end of the hall for my iPad.
> 
> And this is what I found. From Meyers 1981 ad campaign.....
> 
> View attachment 5073286
> 
> 
> Next up, eBay!


I would have done the same , Fim...
First my I pad, then Google....
As you are a great investigator... I think you already know which Meyers bag your husband has chosen for you....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I would have done the same , Fim...
> First my I pad, then Google....
> As you are a great investigator... I think you already know which Meyers bag your husband has chosen for you....



I know which bags I’m going to try and direct his attention toward, Mariapia.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I know which bags I’m going to try and direct his attention toward, Mariapia.


I trust you on this, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

I think one of the things I enjoy most about discovering a new (to me) brand is researching its history.  

Another thing I’ve particularly enjoyed this “Meyers Monday” is that my DH (wise man that he is) asked my advice about which vintage Meyers bag I might like?  

When I told him I was torn between two bags, he said what any wise husband would say. 

”Why don’t I just get you both?” he asked. “One for Mother’s Day and one for your birthday?”

Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fim, you have no idea how much I enjoy reading about your bag adventures. I even forgot to take the tea bag out of my mug. 
And now I am so excited about the bags you will get!


----------



## Ludmilla

I changed bags! I really need to take some of my bags out. Maybe I am doing „bag of the week“ from next week on.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5073736
> 
> 
> I changed bags! I really need to take some of my bags out. Maybe I am doing „bag of the week“ from next week on.
> 
> Happy Tuesday!



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!  

I love your bag of the week idea. Especially when it comes to your lovely bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love your bag of the week idea. Especially when it comes to your lovely bags!


Thank you, Fim.
Some of my bags really need to see more action.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, you have no idea how much I enjoy reading about your bag adventures. I even forgot to take the tea bag out of my mug.
> And now I am so excited about the bags you will get!



So am I, Ludmilla.  

As one of my aunts used to say, “the secret to a good marriage is making your husband do what you want him to do without him knowing you’re doing it.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> Some of my bags really need to see more action.



That’s just what my much married aunt always told the judge during her divorce proceedings, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

A familiar theme I’ve often seen on many threads is what I call the “Fairy Godmother” bag. 

Invariably it’s a luxury designer bag.  

A bag whose magical properties will make all its owner’s bag wishes come true.  

But rarely does. Mainly because the spell isn’t supposed to last “past midnight.”  

That doesn’t mean that it isn’t a perfect bag given the right circumstances.

It just can’t be all things at all times, despite its often prohibitive cost.

So rather than think of it as an “FG” bag it would be far better for the owner of such a bag to think of it in more prosaic terms.

The most decadent desserts aren’t to be eaten everyday. But the pleasure they bring is worth every mouthwatering moment.

And it’s the same with a bag that may have cost thousands of dollars. Accept the cost (as you would the calories) for that same fleeting satiation.

You’ll be glad you did.


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of these days my life will cease to resemble a fifties comedy routine.  

After I’d finished my previous post I went into the kitchen to prepare breakfast.

Taking the carton of eggs out of the fridge, I noticed one was broken.

No problem. I removed the rest of the eggs and put them on the kitchen counter so I could rinse out the styrofoam carton.

With my back turned to the counter I was washing out the carton at the sink when I heard it.

Plop. Plop. Splat.   

The eggs were rolling off the counter one by one!  

Lunging forward, with the kitchen floor awash with broken yolks, I slipped and fell right on my...  

While another egg rolled off the counter onto my head.   

My poor DH hearing my profanity laced screech came out to the kitchen and saw me sitting on the floor, egg literally on my face...

And couldn’t help himself.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> One of these days my life will cease to resemble a fifties comedy routine.
> 
> After I’d finished my previous post I went into the kitchen to prepare breakfast.
> 
> Taking the carton of eggs out of the fridge, I noticed one was broken.
> 
> No problem. I removed the rest of the eggs and put them on the kitchen counter so I could rinse out the styrofoam carton.
> 
> With my back turned to the counter I was washing out the carton at the sink when I heard it.
> 
> Plop. Plop. Splat.
> 
> The eggs were rolling off the counter one by one!
> 
> Lunging forward, with the kitchen floor awash with broken yolks, I slipped and fell right on my...
> 
> While another egg rolled off the counter onto my head.
> 
> My poor DH hearing my profanity laced screech came out to the kitchen and saw me sitting on the floor, egg literally on my face...
> 
> And couldn’t help himself.....


Oh no!!!  That’s terrible, I can only imagine what your dh heard!  Lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Today I am no longer a transportation nurse!  All is well I’ve been replaced.

I have a major paper to write for my last classs this semester and I’m stuck. This too shall pass right?

miss 14 asked me when I would be changing bags, I asked her why?  Because I make a big deal of it?  She laughed and said no I like to sit on your bed and we talk .  Awww.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no!!!  That’s terrible, I can only imagine what your dh heard!  Lol!



Oh he heard plenty, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Today I am no longer a transportation nurse!  All is well I’ve been replaced.
> 
> I have a major paper to write for my last classs this semester and I’m stuck. This too shall pass right?
> 
> miss 14 asked me when I would be changing bags, I asked her why?  Because I make a big deal of it?  She laughed and said no I like to sit on your bed and we talk .  Awww.



Those are the best times between a mother and her daughter, Tomsmom.  

Writing a paper, not so much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> One of these days my life will cease to resemble a fifties comedy routine.
> 
> After I’d finished my previous post I went into the kitchen to prepare breakfast.
> 
> Taking the carton of eggs out of the fridge, I noticed one was broken.
> 
> No problem. I removed the rest of the eggs and put them on the kitchen counter so I could rinse out the styrofoam carton.
> 
> With my back turned to the counter I was washing out the carton at the sink when I heard it.
> 
> Plop. Plop. Splat.
> 
> The eggs were rolling off the counter one by one!
> 
> Lunging forward, with the kitchen floor awash with broken yolks, I slipped and fell right on my...
> 
> While another egg rolled off the counter onto my head.
> 
> My poor DH hearing my profanity laced screech came out to the kitchen and saw me sitting on the floor, egg literally on my face...
> 
> And couldn’t help himself.....


Ugh. This could have happened to me as well. Glad you are ok.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Today I am no longer a transportation nurse!  All is well I’ve been replaced.
> 
> I have a major paper to write for my last classs this semester and I’m stuck. This too shall pass right?
> 
> miss 14 asked me when I would be changing bags, I asked her why?  Because I make a big deal of it?  She laughed and said no I like to sit on your bed and we talk .  Awww.


I am sorry that they have replaced you. 
But, your daughter is too cute.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomorrow I have a spontaneous appointment with the head of our department. I do foresee a talk about my wage and the job evaluation.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow I have a spontaneous appointment with the head of our department. I do foresee a talk about my wage and the job evaluation.


It will go well Ludmilla!!  Sending all the good and positive thoughts to you !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow I have a spontaneous appointment with the head of our department. I do foresee a talk about my wage and the job evaluation.



I hate this kind of administrative cat and mouse, Ludmilla!  

If their ultimate plan is to eliminate your position they should have the decency to say it right up front so you can plan accordingly.

The same holds true if they want to adjust your wage.

Instead they play these games to keep you off balance.

Good luck tomorrow. And no matter what, know that they don’t deserve someone of your caliber and qualifications.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow I have a spontaneous appointment with the head of our department. I do foresee a talk about my wage and the job evaluation.


They can’t lower your wage, Ludmilla.
 But you may be promoted...and get a rise...  
I am optimistic. 
Tell us everything about the appointment when you can.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> One of these days my life will cease to resemble a fifties comedy routine.
> 
> After I’d finished my previous post I went into the kitchen to prepare breakfast.
> 
> Taking the carton of eggs out of the fridge, I noticed one was broken.
> 
> No problem. I removed the rest of the eggs and put them on the kitchen counter so I could rinse out the styrofoam carton.
> 
> With my back turned to the counter I was washing out the carton at the sink when I heard it.
> 
> Plop. Plop. Splat.
> 
> The eggs were rolling off the counter one by one!
> 
> Lunging forward, with the kitchen floor awash with broken yolks, I slipped and fell right on my...
> 
> While another egg rolled off the counter onto my head.
> 
> My poor DH hearing my profanity laced screech came out to the kitchen and saw me sitting on the floor, egg literally on my face...
> 
> And couldn’t help himself.....


The same thing happened to me... with one egg only...Fim. 
Fortunately you didn’t get hurt. I didn’t either.
Eggs are terrible... so is olive oil.. and dishwashing liquid..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The same thing happened to me... with one egg only...Fim.
> Fortunately you didn’t get hurt. I didn’t either.
> Eggs are terrible... so is olive oil.. and dishwashing liquid..



You’re right, Mariapia. The kitchen puts a whole new spin on the term “panic room”.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday everyone!
I am back from my appointment with the big boss. Thank you all for crossing fingers. 
It was neither job evaluation nor the question of my wage, but they gave me a bonus. Let‘s put it this way - the bonus just covers my new MM bag. 
But, it might be a sign that they are not going to lower my wage. But, this is still „decision in progress“.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> I am back from my appointment with the big boss. Thank you all for crossing fingers.
> It was neither job evaluation nor the question of my wage, but they gave me a bonus. Let‘s put it this way - the bonus just covers my new MM bag.
> But, it might be a sign that they are not going to lower my wage. But, this is still „decision in progress“.



Hooray! 

Given all the grief your big boss puts you through, no one deserves a bonus more than you, Ludmilla. 

I don’t suppose there’s any way I could sneak a congratulatory mini luau in your desk to celebrate?


----------



## Fimpagebag

*G**o**o**d **M**o**r**n**i**n**g**, **f**e**l**l**o**w **I**s**l**a**n**d**e**r**s**!    

*


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> I am back from my appointment with the big boss. Thank you all for crossing fingers.
> It was neither job evaluation nor the question of my wage, but they gave me a bonus. Let‘s put it this way - the bonus just covers my new MM bag.
> But, it might be a sign that they are not going to lower my wage. But, this is still „decision in progress“.



See..Ludmilla, I was right
Congrats on your bonus.
You deserve it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone!
> I am back from my appointment with the big boss. Thank you all for crossing fingers.
> It was neither job evaluation nor the question of my wage, but they gave me a bonus. Let‘s put it this way - the bonus just covers my new MM bag.
> But, it might be a sign that they are not going to lower my wage. But, this is still „decision in progress“.


Hooray for a bonus!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Given all the grief your big boss puts you through, no one deserves a bonus more than you, Ludmilla.
> 
> I don’t suppose there’s any way I could sneak a congratulatory mini luau in your desk to celebrate?
> 
> View attachment 5075152





Mariapia said:


> See..Ludmilla, I was right
> Congrats on your bonus.
> You deserve it.





Tomsmom said:


> Hooray for a bonus!!!


Thank you all so much for your cheering along! 
I definitely need a drink this evening. 
Oh, and my direct boss (the one with the LC Cuir) asked me what I am going to do with bonus. If I am going to invest it in a handbag.
I said: I already have.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all so much for your cheering along!
> I definitely need a drink this evening.
> Oh, and my direct boss (the one with the LC Cuir) asked me what I am going to do with bonus. If I am going to invest it in a handbag.
> I said: I already have.


I love that lady boss and I love your 
answer, Ludmilla .


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love that lady boss and I love your
> answer, Ludmilla .


Well, it was the naked truth.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all so much for your cheering along!
> I definitely need a drink this evening.
> Oh, and my direct boss (the one with the LC Cuir) asked me what I am going to do with bonus. If I am going to invest it in a handbag.
> I said: I already have.



Now there’s a boss who knows what’s important in life, Ludmilla! 

Prost!


----------



## Fimpagebag

My two Mother’s Day presents arrived today. 

I am so tempted to open them!    

And I know I should wait until Sunday. 

But my DH isn’t home and my Evil Twin thinks it would only be wise to check the contents for any possible damage that may have occurred in transit.   

Maybe just the tiniest peek?


----------



## Fimpagebag

They say virtue is it’s own reward.  

In this case they’re right. 

When my DH returned home and saw the untampered packages he decided I didn’t have to wait for Mother’s Day for his gift! 
So I opened the package...   

And thought.....  

It wasn’t either of the Meyers bags I’d expected.  

“You’re surprised aren’t you?” he said, clearly pleased with himself.  

”Shocked.” I agreed with a watery smile. “What made you choose this purse?”  

”Well you don’t have one like it.” he replied. “What do you think?” 

(what I thought was a  *?#! Clutch!  )

But what I said was “Oh sweetie, you shouldn’t have!” 

And I meant it.  

Not that I would let him know how disappointed I was. Instead I swallowed hard and examined the purse thoroughly, feigning enthusiasm. 

Admittedly it was in wonderful condition for a bag made in the late seventies. The woven leather was a deep rich chocolate brown, soft and very pliable. 

Even better, inside the bag was its surreptitiously attached shoulder strap.So it could be worn as both a clutch and a shoulder bag. 

To please my DH, I tried it out first as a clutch.

When I did, I was instantly reminded of the ladies in the movies of my youth. How they carried their clutches with great nonchalance and style.

And I was enthralled.

So here she is, my very first vintage Meyers, both as a clutch and a shoulder bag.  

First the bag...







Next as a clutch....






Then as a shoulder bag....


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> They say virtue is it’s own reward.
> 
> In this case they’re right.
> 
> When my DH returned home and saw the untampered packages he decided I didn’t have to wait for Mother’s Day for his gift!
> So I opened the package...
> 
> And thought.....
> 
> It wasn’t either of the Meyers bags I’d expected.
> 
> “You’re surprised aren’t you?” he said, clearly pleased with himself.
> 
> ”Shocked.” I agreed with a watery smile. “What made you choose this purse?”
> 
> ”Well you don’t have one like it.” he replied. “What do you think?”
> 
> (what I thought was a  *?#! Clutch!  )
> 
> But what I said was “Oh sweetie, you shouldn’t have!”
> 
> And I meant it.
> 
> Not that I would let him know how disappointed I was. Instead I swallowed hard and examined the purse thoroughly, feigning enthusiasm.
> 
> Admittedly it was in wonderful condition for a bag made in the late seventies. The woven leather was a deep rich chocolate brown, soft and very pliable.
> 
> Even better, inside the bag was its surreptitiously attached shoulder strap.So it could be worn as both a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> To please my DH, I tried it out first as a clutch.
> 
> When I did, I was instantly reminded of the ladies in the movies of my youth. How they carried their clutches with great nonchalance and style.
> 
> And I was enthralled.
> 
> So here she is, my very first vintage Meyers, both as a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> First the bag...
> 
> View attachment 5075734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075735
> 
> 
> Next as a clutch....
> 
> View attachment 5075737
> View attachment 5075738
> View attachment 5075739
> 
> 
> Then as a shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5075742
> View attachment 5075743
> View attachment 5075744


Ohh...I really like that...and its larger than I thought...very Bottega like.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ohh...I really like that...and its larger than I thought...very Bottega like.



You’re right on the money, Narnanz!  

Meyers was a great follower of high end trends. When BV came onto the international scene, Meyers followed suit for the American market with their own woven leather iteration.

My bag’s dimensions are 13” x 9”x 2.5”. It has an interior zipper pocket and easily accommodates my full size wallet, a full size pouch, keys, phone etc. 

The leather is lamb, very pliable with a nice smoosh.

I’m becoming more enamored the more I try it with various outfits.

What I particularly like is that it’s shoulder strap is easily accessible so I can switch from clutch to shoulder bag on the fly.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> They say virtue is it’s own reward.
> 
> In this case they’re right.
> 
> When my DH returned home and saw the untampered packages he decided I didn’t have to wait for Mother’s Day for his gift!
> So I opened the package...
> 
> And thought.....
> 
> It wasn’t either of the Meyers bags I’d expected.
> 
> “You’re surprised aren’t you?” he said, clearly pleased with himself.
> 
> ”Shocked.” I agreed with a watery smile. “What made you choose this purse?”
> 
> ”Well you don’t have one like it.” he replied. “What do you think?”
> 
> (what I thought was a  *?#! Clutch!  )
> 
> But what I said was “Oh sweetie, you shouldn’t have!”
> 
> And I meant it.
> 
> Not that I would let him know how disappointed I was. Instead I swallowed hard and examined the purse thoroughly, feigning enthusiasm.
> 
> Admittedly it was in wonderful condition for a bag made in the late seventies. The woven leather was a deep rich chocolate brown, soft and very pliable.
> 
> Even better, inside the bag was its surreptitiously attached shoulder strap.So it could be worn as both a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> To please my DH, I tried it out first as a clutch.
> 
> When I did, I was instantly reminded of the ladies in the movies of my youth. How they carried their clutches with great nonchalance and style.
> 
> And I was enthralled.
> 
> So here she is, my very first vintage Meyers, both as a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> First the bag...
> 
> View attachment 5075734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075735
> 
> 
> Next as a clutch....
> 
> View attachment 5075737
> View attachment 5075738
> View attachment 5075739
> 
> 
> Then as a shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5075742
> View attachment 5075743
> View attachment 5075744


I love the bag both ways, and that brown is so rich !  Your dh did alright!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> They say virtue is it’s own reward.
> 
> In this case they’re right.
> 
> When my DH returned home and saw the untampered packages he decided I didn’t have to wait for Mother’s Day for his gift!
> So I opened the package...
> 
> And thought.....
> 
> It wasn’t either of the Meyers bags I’d expected.
> 
> “You’re surprised aren’t you?” he said, clearly pleased with himself.
> 
> ”Shocked.” I agreed with a watery smile. “What made you choose this purse?”
> 
> ”Well you don’t have one like it.” he replied. “What do you think?”
> 
> (what I thought was a  *?#! Clutch!  )
> 
> But what I said was “Oh sweetie, you shouldn’t have!”
> 
> And I meant it.
> 
> Not that I would let him know how disappointed I was. Instead I swallowed hard and examined the purse thoroughly, feigning enthusiasm.
> 
> Admittedly it was in wonderful condition for a bag made in the late seventies. The woven leather was a deep rich chocolate brown, soft and very pliable.
> 
> Even better, inside the bag was its surreptitiously attached shoulder strap.So it could be worn as both a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> To please my DH, I tried it out first as a clutch.
> 
> When I did, I was instantly reminded of the ladies in the movies of my youth. How they carried their clutches with great nonchalance and style.
> 
> And I was enthralled.
> 
> So here she is, my very first vintage Meyers, both as a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> First the bag...
> 
> View attachment 5075734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075735
> 
> 
> Next as a clutch....
> 
> View attachment 5075737
> View attachment 5075738
> View attachment 5075739
> 
> 
> Then as a shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5075742
> View attachment 5075743
> View attachment 5075744


Your DH did great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love the bag both ways, and that brown is so rich !  Your dh did alright!





whateve said:


> Your DH did great!



Thank you, ladies.  

I’ll be sure *not *to tell him. (anyone here remember the Chaps plaid monstrosity he bought for me?  )


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> They say virtue is it’s own reward.
> 
> In this case they’re right.
> 
> When my DH returned home and saw the untampered packages he decided I didn’t have to wait for Mother’s Day for his gift!
> So I opened the package...
> 
> And thought.....
> 
> It wasn’t either of the Meyers bags I’d expected.
> 
> “You’re surprised aren’t you?” he said, clearly pleased with himself.
> 
> ”Shocked.” I agreed with a watery smile. “What made you choose this purse?”
> 
> ”Well you don’t have one like it.” he replied. “What do you think?”
> 
> (what I thought was a  *?#! Clutch!  )
> 
> But what I said was “Oh sweetie, you shouldn’t have!”
> 
> And I meant it.
> 
> Not that I would let him know how disappointed I was. Instead I swallowed hard and examined the purse thoroughly, feigning enthusiasm.
> 
> Admittedly it was in wonderful condition for a bag made in the late seventies. The woven leather was a deep rich chocolate brown, soft and very pliable.
> 
> Even better, inside the bag was its surreptitiously attached shoulder strap.So it could be worn as both a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> To please my DH, I tried it out first as a clutch.
> 
> When I did, I was instantly reminded of the ladies in the movies of my youth. How they carried their clutches with great nonchalance and style.
> 
> And I was enthralled.
> 
> So here she is, my very first vintage Meyers, both as a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> First the bag...
> 
> View attachment 5075734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075735
> 
> 
> Next as a clutch....
> 
> View attachment 5075737
> View attachment 5075738
> View attachment 5075739
> 
> 
> Then as a shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5075742
> View attachment 5075743
> View attachment 5075744


Woah! You should write crime novels! At least this one ended well. 
That clutch/bag looks beautiful and practical. I think you can use it a lot. I am also quite surprised how perfect it looks, still!

i think DH gave you a great present.


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> I’ll be sure *not *to tell him. (anyone here remember the Chaps plaid monstrosity he bought for me?  )


I remember.   And I also remember that you managed to get rid of it very elegantly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! You should write crime novels! At least this one ended well.
> That clutch/bag looks beautiful and practical. I think you can use it a lot. I am also quite surprised how perfect it looks, still!
> 
> i think DH gave you a great present.
> 
> I remember.   And I also remember that you managed to get rid of it very elegantly.



Trust me, Ludmilla, it came very close to becoming a crime novel once I realized what he’d done. 

I like your term “clutch/bag.” It describes the purse perfectly.   

The more history I uncover about Meyers, the more I shouldn’t be surprised how well their bags hold up over time.  

My clutch/bag is over forty years old, yet the leather shows only the barest evidence of wear.  

As for the plaid monstrosity, I had a feeling you would remember it, Ludmilla. I still remember how desperately kind you and Mariapia tried to be after I‘d posted a pic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

It’s “Throwback Thursday” as I ponder my ever growing collection of vintage bags. 

Though they’re all different, they all harken back to a time when we carried only the barest of our essentials in our bags.  

A trend that has resurfaced recently, with varying results. There were no iPhones back in the day. Or masks or hand sanitizer carried on a daily basis.  

Given my circumstances (and absolute ineptitude when it comes to the IPhone) a vintage bag works for me in ways it can’t for so many of our fellow Islanders.  

I am retired, so I don’t have to slog to work everyday. I don’t travel by mass transit or carry a water bottle. I carry a flip phone while my personal care products consist of a comb and lens wipes for my glasses.   

So I guess you could say I’m as much of a throwback as my vintage bags!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’ve been pondering my collection and selling off what I am just not reaching for, for whatever reason. To my great surprise someone purchased my PS1, I was not reaching for her at all, and would rather another color as it is a great bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’ve been pondering my collection and selling off what I am just not reaching for, for whatever reason. To my great surprise someone purchased my PS1, I was not reaching for her at all, and would rather another color as it is a great bag.



Good for you, Tomsmom!  

You have so many beautiful bags you love to wear (and may yet to find) that “culling the herd” is a wise plan.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Trust me, Ludmilla, it came very close to becoming a crime novel once I realized what he’d done.
> 
> I like your term “clutch/bag.” It describes the purse perfectly.
> 
> The more history I uncover about Meyers, the more I shouldn’t be surprised how well their bags hold up over time.
> 
> My clutch/bag is over forty years old, yet the leather shows only the barest evidence of wear.
> 
> As for the plaid monstrosity, I had a feeling you would remember it, Ludmilla. I still remember how desperately kind you and Mariapia tried to be after I‘d posted a pic.


It is so cool to learn more about vintage brands. There are some seriously pretty gems out there. 

Well, yes. The plaid thingy. It did have its wow factor.  


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “Throwback Thursday” as I ponder my ever growing collection of vintage bags.
> 
> Though they’re all different, they all harken back to a time when we carried only the barest of our essentials in our bags.
> 
> A trend that has resurfaced recently, with varying results. There were no iPhones back in the day. Or masks or hand sanitizer carried on a daily basis.
> 
> Given my circumstances (and absolute ineptitude when it comes to the IPhone) a vintage bag works for me in ways it can’t for so many of our fellow Islanders.
> 
> I am retired, so I don’t have to slog to work everyday. I don’t travel by mass transit or carry a water bottle. I carry a flip phone while my personal care products consist of a comb and lens wipes for my glasses.
> 
> So I guess you could say I’m as much of a throwback as my vintage bags!


Most of the time I carry my bags to work. Thanks to the virus my social life as dwindled into non existent. Only some of my medium sized bags work. Tbh. Most of my bags need to be tote sized in one way or the other.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’ve been pondering my collection and selling off what I am just not reaching for, for whatever reason. To my great surprise someone purchased my PS1, I was not reaching for her at all, and would rather another color as it is a great bag.


Awww. It is always so sad when you all get rid of your pretty bags. Because you will never post them again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is so cool to learn more about vintage brands. There are some seriously pretty gems out there.
> 
> Well, yes. The plaid thingy. It did have its wow factor.
> 
> Most of the time I carry my bags to work. Thanks to the virus my social life as dwindled into non existent. Only some of my medium sized bags work. Tbh. Most of my bags need to be tote sized in one way or the other.



Exactly my point, Ludmilla.  

Perhaps the current popularity of super small bags is that they can easily fit in a tote and only need to accomodate an ID, credit card, and phone?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> They say virtue is it’s own reward.
> 
> In this case they’re right.
> 
> When my DH returned home and saw the untampered packages he decided I didn’t have to wait for Mother’s Day for his gift!
> So I opened the package...
> 
> And thought.....
> 
> It wasn’t either of the Meyers bags I’d expected.
> 
> “You’re surprised aren’t you?” he said, clearly pleased with himself.
> 
> ”Shocked.” I agreed with a watery smile. “What made you choose this purse?”
> 
> ”Well you don’t have one like it.” he replied. “What do you think?”
> 
> (what I thought was a  *?#! Clutch!  )
> 
> But what I said was “Oh sweetie, you shouldn’t have!”
> 
> And I meant it.
> 
> Not that I would let him know how disappointed I was. Instead I swallowed hard and examined the purse thoroughly, feigning enthusiasm.
> 
> Admittedly it was in wonderful condition for a bag made in the late seventies. The woven leather was a deep rich chocolate brown, soft and very pliable.
> 
> Even better, inside the bag was its surreptitiously attached shoulder strap.So it could be worn as both a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> To please my DH, I tried it out first as a clutch.
> 
> When I did, I was instantly reminded of the ladies in the movies of my youth. How they carried their clutches with great nonchalance and style.
> 
> And I was enthralled.
> 
> So here she is, my very first vintage Meyers, both as a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> First the bag...
> 
> View attachment 5075734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075735
> 
> 
> Next as a clutch....
> 
> View attachment 5075737
> View attachment 5075738
> View attachment 5075739
> 
> 
> Then as a shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5075742
> View attachment 5075743
> View attachment 5075744


Your husband is terrific, Fim
You know what? I would have chosen that bag if I had seen it on eBay.
I love the design, I love the colour , I love the woven leather( it reminds me of the Bottega Olimpia)and I love the size.

Talking about the Olimpia, it’s a cute bag but much too small for me...
Your Meyers is perfect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your husband is terrific, Fim
> You know what? I would have chosen that bag if I had seen it on eBay.
> I love the design, I love the colour , I love the woven leather( it reminds me of the Bottega Olimpia)and I love the size.
> 
> Talking about the Olimpia, it’s a cute bag but much too small for me...
> Your Meyers is perfect!



Thank you, Mariapia. I’m so glad you like it.  

When it comes to small bags, if they can’t fit my full sized wallet, phone, keys, and essential sundries, they’re just not for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia. I’m so glad you like it.
> 
> When it comes to small bags, if they can’t fit my full sized wallet, phone, keys, and essential sundries, they’re just not for me.


Not for me either, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Not for me either, Fim.



Another challenge for me is to find a bag that fits all my things without feeling like I’m lifting weights.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Not for me either, Fim.





Fimpagebag said:


> Another challenge for me is to find a bag that fits all my things without feeling like I’m lifting weights.


+1


----------



## Ludmilla

Heading to the country this weekend - so I am carrying Speedster.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Heading to the country this weekend - so I am carrying Speedster.
> 
> View attachment 5076950



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Whenever I think “Louis Vuitton” this is the bag that immediately springs to mind.   

Workhorse and icon, your speedy carries more than just your things, Ludmilla.  

It carries on the tradition of LV’s founding principles of craftsmanship and understated identifiable elegance. 

When you carry your speedy, Ludmilla, its logo doesn’t scream “look at me!”

Instead it’s like the whiff of an intoxicating perfume captured briefly by others as you pass. Heads turn in fleeting acknowledgment much as they had in train stations throughout Europe at the brand’s very inception.  

What more can anyone ask of a LV?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

I’ve often wondered what it is about bags that set them apart from other accessories? 

Either as mirror or masquerade, my bags convey more than just my possessions. 

They’re the face I choose to wear whatever the day or vibe. 

It’s like having a closet full of possibilities. One day Marlene Dietrich, another day Claudette Cobert....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Whenever I think “Louis Vuitton” this is the bag that immediately springs to mind.
> 
> Workhorse and icon, your speedy carries more than just your things, Ludmilla.
> 
> It carries on the tradition of LV’s founding principles of craftsmanship and understated identifiable elegance.
> 
> When you carry your speedy, Ludmilla, its logo doesn’t scream “look at me!”
> 
> Instead it’s like the whiff of an intoxicating perfume captured briefly by others as you pass. Heads turn in fleeting acknowledgment much as they had in train stations throughout Europe at the brand’s very inception.
> 
> What more can anyone ask of a LV?


Awww, thank you, Fim. You make me !


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve often wondered what it is about bags that set them apart from other accessories?
> 
> Either as mirror or masquerade, my bags convey more than just my possessions.
> 
> They’re the face I choose to wear whatever the day or vibe.
> 
> It’s like having a closet full of possibilities. One day Marlene Dietrich, another day Claudette Cobert....


I agree!  I feel different when I carry different bags, like I am putting out a different vibe depending on the bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

When all you need is the right bag to tell the story....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> When all you need is the right bag to tell the story....
> 
> View attachment 5077195


So chic !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So chic !!



Glad you approve, Tomsmom. 

Paying homage to the bygone days of Meyers’ iconic ad campaigns....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Tomsmom.
> 
> Paying homage to the bygone days of Meyers’ iconic ad campaigns....
> 
> View attachment 5077244


Wow, Fim
Those black and white photos are simply the best.
You look great...Bravo, Bravo!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Heading to the country this weekend - so I am carrying Speedster.
> 
> View attachment 5076950


When I see your Speedy, I know I will get one again, Ludmilla...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim
> Those black and white photos are simply the best.
> You look great...Bravo, Bravo!



Thank you, Mariapia. 

I’m (obviously) a fan of black and white photos as well.  

For me they’re often far more evocative than color photos.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> When all you need is the right bag to tell the story....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077266


How cool is this?!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Tomsmom.
> 
> Paying homage to the bygone days of Meyers’ iconic ad campaigns....
> 
> View attachment 5077244


This is just beautiful. You look straight out of Casablanca.


Mariapia said:


> When I see your Speedy, I know I will get one again, Ludmilla...


I think everyone needs a Speedy or bag in that style. 
What happened to your Speedy?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is just beautiful. You look straight out of Casablanca.



I could say the same about our weather today, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I think everyone needs a Speedy or bag in that style.
> What happened to your Speedy?



It’s still alive, Ludmilla...but it’s getting old and I would like to buy a 35 cm...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I could say the same about our weather today, Ludmilla!


 We are expecting two days of summer. Then rain again.
This night was more wintery.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It’s still alive, Ludmilla...but it’s getting old and I would like to buy a 35 cm...


Ahhh. I see! 35 is a great size, but can be huge with stuff flying around. Hope you can visit a boutique soon. Are your stores open, yet?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ahhh. I see! 35 is a great size, but can be huge with stuff flying around. Hope you can visit a boutique soon. Are your stores open, yet?


No, Ludmilla, they are still closed but they will reopen on May19th.
What about « your »stores?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No, Ludmilla, they are still closed but they will reopen on May19th.
> What about « your »stores?


The stores are open for „click & meet“, but only for those who are vaccinated or/and tested negative. I am so done with shopping and do not plan to go to a store any time soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just back from the bookstore - you can go there without being vaccinated or/and tested.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5077912
> 
> Just back from the bookstore - you can go there without being vaccinated or/and tested.



Your beautiful Florentine should be passport enough to allow you in anywhere, Ludmilla.  

Did you have any luck finding something at the bookstore?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.  

I’m scheduled for my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine at our local pharmacy this morning. 

In anticipation of the flu like side effects associated with the second dose, I‘ve preemptively bid on a preowned Longchamp that (should it become necessary) I will later blame on my fevered state.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5077912
> 
> Just back from the bookstore - you can go there without being vaccinated or/and tested.


Flo is to die for, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> I’m scheduled for my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine at our local pharmacy this morning.
> 
> In anticipation of the flu like side effects associated with the second dose, I‘ve preemptively bid on a preowned Longchamp that (should it become necessary) I will later blame on my fevered state.


I can see all bases are covered, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can see all bases are covered, Fim!



Perfect baseball analogy, Mariapia!  

Hopefully my bid won’t strike out.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your beautiful Florentine should be passport enough to allow you in anywhere, Ludmilla.
> 
> Did you have any luck finding something at the bookstore?


I wish it would. Thanks for the compliments.  
Bag is full to the brim with books. Bookstore owner already told me that I am allowed in at any time. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> I’m scheduled for my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine at our local pharmacy this morning.
> 
> In anticipation of the flu like side effects associated with the second dose, I‘ve preemptively bid on a preowned Longchamp that (should it become necessary) I will later blame on my fevered state.


Hihi. Good strategy!


Mariapia said:


> Flo is to die for, Ludmilla.


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m at a different vaccine center in downtown Brooklyn today. Just want to show you the vintage Celine I picked up yesterday at the thrift.  Screen shot from the second thanks forum


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ll let you be the judge, Mariapia.
> 
> For many of you Islanders who have been here since the beginning, you may remember this bag from January 28th, 2015.
> 
> (see page 105)
> 
> This was the bag that went missing after the fashion show.
> 
> Naturally, the first thing I did when the bag I purchased this week arrived was to check the inside back pocket. If the bag was truly the one that had gone missing, a piece of tape with my initials on it should still be there.
> 
> And it was!
> 
> View attachment 5071282
> 
> 
> Home once again, *my* Imoshin Flower Satchel..... Miss Belle Fleurs.
> 
> View attachment 5071284





Fimpagebag said:


> I think not, whateve.
> 
> Given how the bag was crammed into the smallest mailer possible, I think the seller was just glad to finally be rid of it.
> 
> Additionally, the bag doesn’t appear to have been worn much in the past six years. So it’s not as though anyone took any pleasure in owning it during that time.
> 
> Which, given my twisted sense of humor, satisfies any need for recriminations on my part.


Wow! Interesting story . . . .
I especially enjoy reading that you are satisfied  
Great posts to jump back in the flow with, happy Saturday all!


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at a different vaccine center in downtown Brooklyn today. Just want to show you the vintage Celine I picked up yesterday at the thrift.  Screen shot from the second thanks forum
> 
> View attachment 5078060


 I want to envision that thrifting in the 5 boroughs is amazing and wonderful and chock full of treasures


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at a different vaccine center in downtown Brooklyn today. Just want to show you the vintage Celine I picked up yesterday at the thrift.  Screen shot from the second thanks forum
> 
> View attachment 5078060


Tomsmom...What a great find! I know, I know....I keep repeating myself when it comes to the bags you find at the thrift...But what else can I say?
This
or this
And then this


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> In the background is See by Chloe Hana hanging around.


The funny thing is, it is said, we see what we want to see! I see a lovely woven textile. Now Coach is promoting upcyling, of I guess leather scraps and is offering bags made from woven leather strips reminiscent of your textile. I am, let's say, intrigued.
But  yet I am equally intrigued by the (vintage?) Tooled Oak Mulberry (forgive me if I don't have the specs down pat yet). What you hear is a collective gasp from dozens of vintage Coach bags . . .
I am in the midst of upcyling a large vintage Coach tote   Which means I finally restarted refurbishing a very worn, stained large brown Coach tote bag from the '80s I bought online three years ago. I will be finished  in a few days; it needs just one or two more applications of a conditioner and I will call it done.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> I think one of the things I enjoy most about discovering a new (to me) brand is researching its history.
> 
> Another thing I’ve particularly enjoyed this “Meyers Monday” is that my DH (wise man that he is) asked my advice about which vintage Meyers bag I might like?
> 
> When I told him I was torn between two bags, he said what any wise husband would say.
> 
> ”Why don’t I just get you both?” he asked. “One for Mother’s Day and one for your birthday?”
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me!


There is a man that gets Meyers handbags??
I think on a slow night, I will do a little searching of you hubs prior disaster. I'm intrigued.



Fimpagebag said:


> They say virtue is it’s own reward.
> 
> In this case they’re right.
> 
> When my DH returned home and saw the untampered packages he decided I didn’t have to wait for Mother’s Day for his gift!
> So I opened the package...
> 
> And thought.....
> 
> It wasn’t either of the Meyers bags I’d expected.
> 
> “You’re surprised aren’t you?” he said, clearly pleased with himself.
> 
> ”Shocked.” I agreed with a watery smile. “What made you choose this purse?”
> 
> ”Well you don’t have one like it.” he replied. “What do you think?”
> 
> (what I thought was a  *?#! Clutch!  )
> 
> But what I said was “Oh sweetie, you shouldn’t have!”
> 
> And I meant it.
> 
> Not that I would let him know how disappointed I was. Instead I swallowed hard and examined the purse thoroughly, feigning enthusiasm.
> 
> Admittedly it was in wonderful condition for a bag made in the late seventies. The woven leather was a deep rich chocolate brown, soft and very pliable.
> 
> Even better, inside the bag was its surreptitiously attached shoulder strap.So it could be worn as both a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> To please my DH, I tried it out first as a clutch.
> 
> When I did, I was instantly reminded of the ladies in the movies of my youth. How they carried their clutches with great nonchalance and style.
> 
> And I was enthralled.
> 
> So here she is, my very first vintage Meyers, both as a clutch and a shoulder bag.
> 
> First the bag...
> 
> View attachment 5075734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5075735
> 
> 
> Next as a clutch....
> 
> View attachment 5075737
> View attachment 5075738
> View attachment 5075739
> 
> 
> Then as a shoulder bag....
> 
> View attachment 5075742
> View attachment 5075743
> View attachment 5075744


Gorgeous roomy woven bag! Hmmmm ..... (now mentally adds "woven Meyers bag" to search list)
I have learned a bit of Bonnie Cashin for Meyers on the Vintage Coach thread.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’ve been pondering my collection and selling off what I am just not reaching for, for whatever reason. To my great surprise someone purchased my PS1, I was not reaching for her at all, and would rather another color as it is a great bag.


I haven't bought any new bags yet in 2021. But I am pondering one as we speak. I look forward to letting go of bags too, by the end of the year. Many of them were very inexpensive for my foray into rehabbing Coach and I may just donate them, after getting the idea from a fellow Coach thrifter, rehabber.


Fimpagebag said:


> When all you need is the right bag to tell the story....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5077266


This made me chuckle because it made me think you were going on to sleuth the journey of the floral bag newly returned to you! According to the fans, Jessica Fletcher of Cabot Cove carried a vintage Coach City Bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at a different vaccine center in downtown Brooklyn today. Just want to show you the vintage Celine I picked up yesterday at the thrift.  Screen shot from the second thanks forum
> 
> View attachment 5078060


Score another one for our Queen of Thrifts!  

Well done, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at a different vaccine center in downtown Brooklyn today. Just want to show you the vintage Celine I picked up yesterday at the thrift.  Screen shot from the second thanks forum
> 
> View attachment 5078060


Wow!! I have to follow Mariapia:
 




Lake Effect said:


> The funny thing is, it is said, we see what we want to see! I see a lovely woven textile. Now Coach is promoting upcyling, of I guess leather scraps and is offering bags made from woven leather strips reminiscent of your textile. I am, let's say, intrigued.
> But  yet I am equally intrigued by the (vintage?) Tooled Oak Mulberry (forgive me if I don't have the specs down pat yet). What you hear is a collective gasp from dozens of vintage Coach bags . . .
> I am in the midst of upcyling a large vintage Coach tote   Which means I finally restarted refurbishing a very worn, stained large brown Coach tote bag from the '80s I bought online three years ago. I will be finished  in a few days; it needs just one or two more applications of a conditioner and I will call it done.


I think it is so cool to upcycle bags or to rehab them. I once got a very old bag from Mulberry, but I was not really able to restore it. It was a croc embossed bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> There is a man that gets Meyers handbags??
> I think on a slow night, I will do a little searching of you hubs prior disaster. I'm intrigued.
> 
> 
> Gorgeous roomy woven bag! Hmmmm ..... (now mentally adds "woven Meyers bag" to search list)
> I have learned a bit of Bonnie Cashin for Meyers on the Vintage Coach thread.
> 
> I haven't bought any new bags yet in 2021. But I am pondering one as we speak. I look forward to letting go of bags too, by the end of the year. Many of them were very inexpensive for my foray into rehabbing Coach and I may just donate them, after getting the idea from a fellow Coach thrifter, rehabber.
> 
> This made me chuckle because it made me think you were going on to sleuth the journey of the floral bag newly returned to you! According to the fans, Jessica Fletcher of Cabot Cove carried a vintage Coach City Bag.



Glad you’re enjoying exploring our Island, Lake Effect!  

The only sleuthing I did yesterday was trying to deduce what is in the package that contains my Mother’s Day bag from my daughter.  

Given her diabolical sense of humor which she comes by honestly, the size of the package is no indication of the bag’s actual size as small things have been known to come in large packages. 

So I’ll just have to wait until tomorrow morning and open it during her annual Mother’s Day phone call.   

I just hope she doesn’t plan to sleep in!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you’re enjoying exploring our Island, Lake Effect!
> 
> The only sleuthing I did yesterday was trying to deduce what is in the package that contains my Mother’s Day bag from my daughter.
> 
> Given her diabolical sense of humor which she comes by honestly, the size of the package is no indication of the bag’s actual size as small things have been known to come in large packages.
> 
> So I’ll just have to wait until tomorrow morning and open it during her annual Mother’s Day phone call.
> 
> I just hope she doesn’t plan to sleep in!


Hmmmm. Diabolical sense of humour ...  I cannot fathom who is responsible for this ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm. Diabolical sense of humour ...  I cannot fathom who is responsible for this ...


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you’re enjoying exploring our Island, Lake Effect!
> 
> The only sleuthing I did yesterday was trying to deduce what is in the package that contains my Mother’s Day bag from my daughter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Daughter just called and suggested (as her Dad is scheduled for his second dose of the  vaccine tomorrow morning) that we celebrate Mother’s Day a day early! 

“You have to trust me on this,” she warned as I opened her gift. 

”If you say so,” I replied, mentally bracing myself for potential disappointment. 

Despite my misgivings, I opened the box. A vintage Ganson woven black leather bag, beautiful but (to my eye) so very very small.

“You’ll see.” my daughter assured me.

”Okay,” I said. “I’ll give it a try.”

So in answer to the question if a bag 8.5” x 6.5” x 2.5” could possibly accomodate all my essentials....





It can! 




It’s official. I’m smitten!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Daughter just called and suggested (as her Dad is scheduled for his second dose of the  vaccine tomorrow morning) that we celebrate Mother’s Day a day early!
> 
> “You have to trust me on this,” she warned as I opened her gift.
> 
> ”If you say so,” I replied, mentally bracing myself for potential disappointment.
> 
> Despite my misgivings, I opened the box. A vintage Ganson woven black leather bag, beautiful but (to my eye) so very very small.
> 
> “You’ll see.” my daughter assured me.
> 
> ”Okay,” I said. “I’ll give it a try.”
> 
> So in answer to the question if a bag 8.5” x 6.5” x 2.5” could possibly accomodate all my essentials....
> 
> View attachment 5078299
> 
> 
> 
> It can!
> 
> View attachment 5078301
> 
> 
> It’s official, I’m smitten!
> 
> View attachment 5078310
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078312


That bag is beautiful! Your daughter did not only inherit your diabolical humour  , but also your great taste.  Congrats on this present - have a wonderful Mother’s Day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is beautiful! Your daughter did not only inherit your diabolical humour  , but also your great taste.  Congrats on this present - have a wonderful Mother’s Day!



Thank you, Ludmilla! And I think we all know what bag I’ll be wearing tomorrow!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Daughter just called and suggested (as her Dad is scheduled for his second dose of the  vaccine tomorrow morning) that we celebrate Mother’s Day a day early!
> 
> “You have to trust me on this,” she warned as I opened her gift.
> 
> ”If you say so,” I replied, mentally bracing myself for potential disappointment.
> 
> Despite my misgivings, I opened the box. A vintage Ganson woven black leather bag, beautiful but (to my eye) so very very small.
> 
> “You’ll see.” my daughter assured me.
> 
> ”Okay,” I said. “I’ll give it a try.”
> 
> So in answer to the question if a bag 8.5” x 6.5” x 2.5” could possibly accomodate all my essentials....
> 
> View attachment 5078299
> 
> 
> 
> It can!
> 
> View attachment 5078301
> 
> 
> It’s official, I’m smitten!
> 
> View attachment 5078310
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078312


Beautiful, Fim! 
Your daughter couldn’t go wrong, she knows what you like and what makes you happy.  
Congrats on your lovely new bag...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful, Fim!
> Your daughter couldn’t go wrong, she knows what you like and what makes you happy.
> Congrats on your lovely new bag...



Thank you, Mariapia. 

Before she bought the bag, my (literally) very crafty daughter made a mock up bag with the same dimensions just to be sure it would fit my things. 

If I’d been half as clever I might’ve avoided some of my worst bag miscalculations in the past.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Daughter just called and suggested (as her Dad is scheduled for his second dose of the  vaccine tomorrow morning) that we celebrate Mother’s Day a day early!
> 
> “You have to trust me on this,” she warned as I opened her gift.
> 
> ”If you say so,” I replied, mentally bracing myself for potential disappointment.
> 
> Despite my misgivings, I opened the box. A vintage Ganson woven black leather bag, beautiful but (to my eye) so very very small.
> 
> “You’ll see.” my daughter assured me.
> 
> ”Okay,” I said. “I’ll give it a try.”
> 
> So in answer to the question if a bag 8.5” x 6.5” x 2.5” could possibly accomodate all my essentials....
> 
> View attachment 5078299
> 
> 
> 
> It can!
> 
> View attachment 5078301
> 
> 
> It’s official. I’m smitten!
> 
> View attachment 5078310
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5078312


Beautiful!!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> Before she bought the bag, my (literally) very crafty daughter made a mock up bag with the same dimensions just to be sure it would fit my things.
> 
> If I’d been half as clever I might’ve avoided some of my worst bag miscalculations in the past.


Its a great idea...when I was getting into vintage coach I would do that...mock up the bag so I know how big it was. And when I get the bag I put it up against the mock up and it was perfect. Did that with my Balenciaga first as well,  and my city.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Its a great idea...when I was getting into vintage coach I would do that...mock up the bag so I know how big it was. And when I get the bag I put it up against the mock up and it was perfect. Did that with my Balenciaga first as well,  and my city.



I only wish I’d been as smart as you, Narnanz.  

Instead I’d draw an outline on a piece of cardboard or a paper bag, not realizing how useless two dimensional sketches are for bags. 

Hopefully with you and my daughter as role models, I’ll do better in the future.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I only wish I’d been as smart as you, Narnanz.
> 
> Instead I’d draw an outline on a piece of cardboard or a paper bag, not realizing how useless two dimensional sketches are for bags.
> 
> Hopefully with you and my daughter as role models, I’ll do better in the future.


Me too, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Mother’s Day, fellow Islanders!


----------



## Fimpagebag

And another of my personal favorites.....


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Mother’s Day to all the mother’s on our island!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Mother’s Day to all the mother’s on our island!!



And those with mothers as well, Tomsmom. They’re the ones with their work cut out for today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Mother’s Day to all the mothers!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Mother’s Day, ladies   
In France it’s on May 30th...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Mother’s Day, fellow Islanders!
> 
> View attachment 5078886


That one is hilarious, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

This week’s bag is one that has been sitting around for a while. Miss Plum.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This week’s bag is one that has been sitting around for a while. Miss Plum.
> View attachment 5079416


Welcome back , Miss Plum!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This week’s bag is one that has been sitting around for a while. Miss Plum.
> View attachment 5079416



Happy Monday, Ludmilla! 

I love Miss Plum. 
Her color is to die for and her hardware and zips have just enough sass without being ostentatious.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good Morning!  Felt a change coming on Miss Dentelle


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good Morning!  Felt a change coming on Miss Dentelle
> 
> View attachment 5079494



Happy Monday, Tomsmom!  

To find a limited edition LV is akin to finding a pot of gold at the end of the rainbow.  

Jackpot!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Welcome back , Miss Plum!





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love Miss Plum.
> Her color is to die for and her hardware and zips have just enough sass without being ostentatious.


Thank you!  


Tomsmom said:


> Good Morning!  Felt a change coming on Miss Dentelle
> 
> View attachment 5079494


This bag is so beautiful and special!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> This bag is so beautiful and special!


I know I just love looking at her!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  
I was treating my bags to some routine maintenance when I realized how many of them I never wear.  

Which is understandable now that I’m retired. My former work bags languish unused while they still have a lot of life left in them.

So it’s something I need to think about. In the meantime I’ll just put them back in their bags on a less accessible shelf so I don’t have to think about them ever time I open my closet(s) doors.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> I was treating my bags to some routine maintenance when I realized how many of them I never wear.
> 
> Which is understandable now that I’m retired. My former work bags languish unused while they still have a lot of life left in them.
> 
> So it’s something I need to think about. In the meantime I’ll just put them back in their bags on a less accessible shelf so I don’t have to think about them ever time I open my closet(s) doors.


We are all in the same boat , Fim.
We have so many bags that, necessarily, lots of them are sleeping in our closets, especially the ones we bought a long time ago.
When we think how happy we were when we brought them home... we can’t help feeling guilty..At least that’s how I feel..
None of my friends are into bags and when I gave one to each of my two nieces... they started fighting over them. My brother was stupid enough to tell me the whole story..


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I know I just love looking at her!


Hehe. And so do I. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> I was treating my bags to some routine maintenance when I realized how many of them I never wear.
> 
> Which is understandable now that I’m retired. My former work bags languish unused while they still have a lot of life left in them.
> 
> So it’s something I need to think about. In the meantime I’ll just put them back in their bags on a less accessible shelf so I don’t have to think about them ever time I open my closet(s) doors.


I have this problem with my mid sized bags. Too small for work. And work is the only destination I have these days. Naturally as a born squirrel I do not even think about getting rid of them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> We are all in the same boat , Fim.
> We have so many bags that, necessarily, lots of them are sleeping in our closets, especially the ones we bought a long time ago.
> When we think how happy we were when we brought them home... we can’t help feeling guilty..At least that’s how I feel..
> None of my friends are into bags and when I gave one to each of my two nieces... they started fighting over them. My brother was stupid enough to tell me the whole story..


I gave some bags to friends. I try to use every (most) bags at least five days this year. We will see how this works out.
(I feel the same guilt like you.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are all in the same boat , Fim.
> We have so many bags that, necessarily, lots of them are sleeping in our closets, especially the ones we bought a long time ago.
> When we think how happy we were when we brought them home... we can’t help feeling guilty..At least that’s how I feel..
> None of my friends are into bags and when I gave one to each of my two nieces... they started fighting over them. My brother was stupid enough to tell me the whole story..





Ludmilla said:


> I have this problem with my mid sized bags. Too small for work. And work is the only destination I have these days. Naturally as a born squirrel I do not even think about getting rid of them.





Ludmilla said:


> I gave some bags to friends. I try to use every (most) bags at least five days this year. We will see how this works out.
> (I feel the same guilt like you.)



With all of us in the same boat, is it any wonder we all ended up on the same Island?


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. And so do I.
> 
> I have this problem with my mid sized bags. Too small for work. And work is the only destination I have these days. Naturally as a born squirrel I do not even think about getting rid of them.


I love that expression "born squirrel." I've always thought of myself as a bird, as I can't resist bright new shiny things, but I also like to be surrounded by possessions, so maybe I'm a squirrel too. Or a dragon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I love that expression "born squirrel." I've always thought of myself as a bird, as I can't resist bright new shiny things, but I also like to be surrounded by possessions, so maybe I'm a squirrel too. Or a dragon.



Or maybe a magpie, whateve?


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Or maybe a magpie, whateve?
> 
> View attachment 5079731


Yep, that's me!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> With all of us in the same boat, is it any wonder we all ended up on the same Island?


Nope. 


whateve said:


> I love that expression "born squirrel." I've always thought of myself as a bird, as I can't resist bright new shiny things, but I also like to be surrounded by possessions, so maybe I'm a squirrel too. Or a dragon.


I might be a dragon, too. But squirrel sounds nicer.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Or maybe a magpie, whateve?
> 
> View attachment 5079731


Yes that’s me lol!  I’m in great company !


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Proceed cautiously, good people.  

It’s “Evil Twin Tuesday” on our Island.


*

With the exception of my DD, bags that I’ve gifted in the past to family members has rarely gone well.  

It isn’t that those family members were necessarily bad people. 

They were just numbskulls when it came to bags. 

Witnessing them incrementally destroying my former bags through sheer carelessness was enough to drive me mad.




Naturally I couldn’t say anything. Though there was one time when I allowed my feelings to show.  

It was during a tumultuous time in one of my niece’s life when her unemployed lout of a boyfriend tossed his greasy black leather jacket over the white patent leather Dooney I’d given her for her birthday.  

Heartbroken, she brought it to me to see if there was anything she could do?  

“Yes.” I said. “Ditch the loser before he ruins more than just a bag.”  

(In my defense, I should point out that the poor girl was working two jobs at the time while her “rebel without a job” sat home on her couch drinking beer and watching tv all day.)

Not surprisingly, though my comment hurt her feelings at the time, she eventually saw the light.

Possibly with a little help from one of her Auntie Fim’s craft projects....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Proceed cautiously, good people.
> 
> It’s “Evil Twin Tuesday” on our Island.
> 
> View attachment 5080468
> *
> 
> With the exception of my DD, bags that I’ve gifted in the past to family members has rarely gone well.
> 
> It isn’t that those family members were necessarily bad people.
> 
> They were just numbskulls when it came to bags.
> 
> Witnessing them incrementally destroying my former bags through sheer carelessness was enough to drive me mad.
> 
> View attachment 5080477
> 
> 
> Naturally I couldn’t say anything. Though there was one time when I allowed my feelings to show.
> 
> It was during a tumultuous time in one of my niece’s life when her unemployed lout of a boyfriend tossed his greasy black leather jacket over the white patent leather Dooney I’d given her for her birthday.
> 
> Heartbroken, she brought it to me to see if there was anything she could do?
> 
> “Yes.” I said. “Ditch the loser before he ruins more than just a bag.”
> 
> (In my defense, I should point out that the poor girl was working two jobs at the time while her “rebel without a job” sat home on her couch drinking beer and watching tv all day.)
> 
> Not surprisingly, though my comment hurt her feelings at the time, she eventually saw the light.
> 
> Possibly with a little help from one of her Auntie Fim’s craft projects....
> 
> View attachment 5080504


At least, Fim, you know what happened to your bag....
I never saw my nieces carrying the bags I gave them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> At least, Fim, you know what happened to your bag....
> I never saw my nieces carrying the bags I gave them.



I think we’ve both learned our lesson, Mariapia. 
That’s why I no longer offer any of my bags to family members. 
It simply isn’t worth the emotional baggage.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think we’ve both learned our lesson, Mariapia.
> That’s why I no longer offer any of my bags to family members.
> It simply isn’t worth the emotional baggage.


You’re right, Fim. Never again.


----------



## whateve

I've given a lot of bags to my daughters. When they visit, I examine the bags to make sure they are taking good care of them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I've given a lot of bags to my daughters. When they visit, I examine the bags to make sure they are taking good care of them.



And I’m sure they do, whateve!


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I've given a lot of bags to my daughters. When they visit, I examine the bags to make sure they are taking good care of them.


the pocket bag I gave my bestie is dirty , worn and the leather is super soft and she overfills it...saw it on tuesday and thought to myself that she needs another dunk.....But I couldnt be happier that she was using my gift to her.  I going to give her my navy stewardess this Christmas as I hardly use it. Im thinking the city would only be slightly bigger for her.  I might loan her the stewardess first while I rehab the pocket bag again and see what she thinks of it before i gift it to her.


----------



## 880

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, you have no idea how much I enjoy reading about your bag adventures. I even forgot to take the tea bag out of my mug.
> And now I am so excited about the bags you will get!





whateve said:


> How serendipitous! Are you going to tell the seller?



+1. These stories are so amazing. Somehow I’m also experiencing a kind of Waiting for Godot feeling while reading. Thank 
you!
I love your new clutch, your daughters thoughtful choice, and all of your action shots 
, and I am relieved your niece ditched the loser, @Fimpagebag ! 
@Ludmilla, congrats on your bonus!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> the pocket bag I gave my bestie is dirty , worn and the leather is super soft and she overfills it...saw it on tuesday and thought to myself that she needs another dunk.....But I couldnt be happier that she was using my gift to her.  I going to give her my navy stewardess this Christmas as I hardly use it. Im thinking the city would only be slightly bigger for her.  I might loan her the stewardess first while I rehab the pocket bag again and see what she thinks of it before i gift it to her.



Good on you, Narnanz! Your bestie is lucky to have you. Not only does your gift keep giving, but you remind us that there is no greater appreciation for a bag than being loved to death.


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> +1. These stories are so amazing. Somehow I’m also experiencing a kind of Waiting for Godot feeling while reading. Thank
> you!
> I love your new clutch and your action shots @Fimpagebag !
> @Ludmilla, congrats on your bonus!



Glad you’re enjoying our Island and all the experiences we share, 880.


----------



## Ludmilla

As I said before I am a hoarder and do not part with my stuff. But, if I do I loose all emotional attachment. I gave a few bags to friends and they wore them to death. I was ok with that.


----------



## Ludmilla

Needed to take a pic of lazy Miss Plum, lying in my office.
last day at work for this week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Needed to take a pic of lazy Miss Plum, lying in my office.
> last day at work for this week.
> 
> View attachment 5081336



I love Miss Plum’s stylish urban vibe, Ludmilla. 

She looks right at home in your office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I’ve given bags away to co workers, they are very appreciative but I never see the bag again after giving, go figure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I love Miss Plum’s stylish urban vibe, Ludmilla.
> 
> She looks right at home in your office.


Thank you. Miss Plum was one of my most used bags. Now I neglect her pretty much. Too much competition with other bags.


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I’ve given bags away to co workers, they are very appreciative but I never see the bag again after giving, go figure.


I wonder what they are doing with those bags?!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I’ve given bags away to co workers, they are very appreciative but I never see the bag again after giving, go figure.



Isn’t that always the way, Tomsmom?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

As a card carrying member of the lowest common denominator club, I am so often no better than I should be.

I buy sushi at the grocery store, browse the aisles at Family Dollar, and bought my most recent pair of shoes at Tractor Supply.

So it should be no surprise that I’ve fallen prey to yet another faux leather dupe that I should be ashamed to own.

The problem is that I’m not.

I will wear the bag in the confines of my rural community where a purse is just a purse and nothing more.

As for here on our Island, you may wish to avert your eyes.

My wholly humble DYJ dumpling dupe....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Isn’t that always the way, Tomsmom?
> 
> View attachment 5081447


That applies to a lot of things in life, Fim..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As a card carrying member of the lowest common denominator club, I am so often no better than I should be.
> 
> I buy sushi at the grocery store, browse the aisles at Family Dollar, and bought my most recent pair of shoes at Tractor Supply.
> 
> So it should be no surprise that I’ve fallen prey to yet another faux leather dupe that I should be ashamed to own.
> 
> The problem is that I’m not.
> 
> I will wear the bag in the confines of my rural community where a purse is just a purse and nothing more.
> 
> As for here on our Island, you may wish to avert your eyes.
> 
> My wholly humble DYJ dumpling dupe....
> 
> View attachment 5081498


I like it, Fim.
As for your rural community where a purse is just a purse, I can tell you that it’s far from being the only one.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I like it, Fim.
> As for your rural community where a purse is just a purse, I can tell you that it’s far from being the only one.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

I would put this purse in the same category as a fast food burger and fries. It doesn’t compare to my other bags, but it‘s one of those guilty pleasures I succumb to every so often. 

More importantly, it represents what I have always striven for on this thread. I am what I am, and I will never pretend to be someone I’m not.


----------



## Fimpagebag

For those who might be curious, there is always a method to my madness.  

Recently I’ve become enamored with a vintage clamshell bag, approximately the same dimensions of my dumpling dupe.

Rather than take the plunge on the far more expensive bag, one of the reasons I bought the dupe was to find out if the clamshell design works for me.  

It doesn’t. There is no organization inside the bag, no convenient place for my keys etc.  

And though my wallet and other essentials fit, and are technically accessible, I have to rearrange them every time I open the bag.

So while the dupe will function as a backup in my vehicle in case of a sudden downpour, I’ll have to pass on the vintage bag that caught my eye.  

Lastly, I want to thank all of you for your “likes” and kindly reticence. 

As my Irish father always used to say, “True friends never say anything if you fart in the restaurant. They just all look at the people at the next table!”


----------



## Ludmilla

I think the dupe is a pretty purse, Fim. It is a bit sad that it does not work out as planned. But, it saved you from a more expensive mistake. So, it already served you well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday all.
It is a holiday in my country, but I forgot something at the office and had to fetch it as I do not return until Monday.
Miss Marcie came along on this wet and unexpected journey.



Might need to get a cake from the bakery, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I think the dupe is a pretty purse, Fim. It is a bit sad that it does not work out as planned. But, it saved you from a more expensive mistake. So, it already served you well.



Given the miserably wet Spring we’ve been having, “Dumpling Dee” will have plenty of opportunities to play in the rain, Ludmilla.

And, as you pointed out, it has already in effect earned its keep.

The funny thing is that the much smaller similar white clamshell dupe my Evil Twin chose for me in April actually works out better even though it holds fewer things.

There’s room for my wallet and a small pouch along with my phone and keys, all staying in place due to the limited available space.

Which has naturally got me thinking if I shouldn’t “downsize” my expectations before dismissing all clamshell bags from consideration.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday all.
> It is a holiday in my country, but I forgot something at the office and had to fetch it as I do not return until Monday.
> Miss Marcie came along on this wet and unexpected journey.
> 
> View attachment 5082309
> 
> Might need to get a cake from the bakery, too.



Happy Vatertag, Ludmilla. 

Would the cake be for your Dad?

Of course my mouth is already watering just seeing your Marcie.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

The sun is out and I’ll be “going with Ganson” on my errands today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday all.
> It is a holiday in my country, but I forgot something at the office and had to fetch it as I do not return until Monday.
> Miss Marcie came along on this wet and unexpected journey.
> 
> View attachment 5082309
> 
> Might need to get a cake from the bakery, too.


Love the brown on this bag!

Fim you are an amazing person and wonderful friend.I love reading your posts.

it’s a Muslim holiday here, the end of Ramadon so public schools are closed and I’m at home awaiting the thrift store to open


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the brown on this bag!
> 
> Fim you are an amazing person and wonderful friend.I love reading your posts.
> 
> it’s a Muslim holiday here, the end of Ramadon so public schools are closed and I’m at home awaiting the thrift store to open



Thank you for your kind words, Tomsmom.  

And for our Muslim friends here on the Island or just visiting....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Vatertag, Ludmilla.
> 
> Would the cake be for your Dad?
> 
> Of course my mouth is already watering just seeing your Marcie.


Admittedly we are one of the few families that do not celebrate Vatertag. It is the Christian Ascension Day for us. 
I am at the big city this weekend, so the cake would have been for me only. But, the line was too long and I did not want to wait outside.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly we are one of the few families that do not celebrate Vatertag. It is the Christian Ascension Day for us.
> I am at the big city this weekend, so the cake would have been for me only. But, the line was too long and I did not want to wait outside.



Will your weekend be all work and no play, Ludmilla?  

Or will you be able to snatch an indulgence or two while you’re in the city?


----------



## Tomsmom

Sorry about the long line. Maybe later it will be better?  

changed bags today to my Mui Mui yellow


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about the long line. Maybe later it will be better?
> 
> changed bags today to my Mui Mui yellow
> 
> View attachment 5082485



Your Mui Mui makes the sun pale in comparison, Tomsmom!  

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday all.
> It is a holiday in my country, but I forgot something at the office and had to fetch it as I do not return until Monday.
> Miss Marcie came along on this wet and unexpected journey.
> 
> View attachment 5082309
> 
> Might need to get a cake from the bakery, too.


Simply beautiful, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about the long line. Maybe later it will be better?
> 
> changed bags today to my Mui Mui yellow
> 
> View attachment 5082485


I hope I will find my yellow bag soon, Tomsmom.
When I see yours, I am even more determined to get one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Will your weekend be all work and no play, Ludmilla?
> 
> Or will you be able to snatch an indulgence or two while you’re in the city?


I will meet my crazy ex-colleague for lunch tomorrow. Going to visit her new office an we will order pizza. 


Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about the long line. Maybe later it will be better?
> 
> changed bags today to my Mui Mui yellow
> 
> View attachment 5082485


That bag is beautiful!


Mariapia said:


> Simply beautiful, Ludmilla.


Thank you, Mariapia. 
You will find your yellow bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Posting this not so much for the bag but as proof that Spring might’ve actually arrived!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Posting this not so much for the bag but as proof that Spring might’ve actually arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5082637


Beautiful Fim!  I love how coordinated you are !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I will meet my crazy ex-colleague for lunch tomorrow. Going to visit her new office an we will order pizza.



And maybe a cake?


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the thrift today spent way too much money but there were bargains everywhere!  I have no willpower I tell you. 

Rebecca Minkoff backpack




leather lined Longchamp


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful Fim!  I love how coordinated you are !



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

I made it my mission during the pandemic to try and find masks that I would actually not mind wearing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the thrift today spent way too much money but there were bargains everywhere!  I have no willpower I tell you.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff backpack
> 
> View attachment 5082643
> 
> 
> leather lined Longchamp
> View attachment 5082644



Great finds as always, Tomsmom!  

Rock on!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Posting this not so much for the bag but as proof that Spring might’ve actually arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5082637


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Posting this not so much for the bag but as proof that Spring might’ve actually arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5082637


I wish we were allowed to wear colourful masks again and not those white things. 


Fimpagebag said:


> And maybe a cake?


Maybe … 


Tomsmom said:


> Went to the thrift today spent way too much money but there were bargains everywhere!  I have no willpower I tell you.
> 
> Rebecca Minkoff backpack
> 
> View attachment 5082643
> 
> 
> leather lined Longchamp
> View attachment 5082644


Ok. I am super envious of this LC bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I wish we were allowed to wear colourful masks again and not those white things.
> 
> Maybe …
> 
> Ok. I am super envious of this LC bag!


It really is nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s another sunny day with no threat of rain. And I have just the bag for it.  

My rose poudré Gerard Darel....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s another sunny day with no threat of rain. And I have just the bag for it.
> 
> My rose poudré Gerard Darel....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083431


Happy Friday!!   Love the bag Fim, it’s so pretty!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!   Love the bag Fim, it’s so pretty!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

Just leaving for town with Miss Darella....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> Just leaving for town with Miss Darella....
> 
> View attachment 5083508


Fim, you are always very chic.  
Beige and white are very classy colours.
A colleague of mine once told me that a woman wearing more than two colours had  lost all sense of elegance.....
I suppose she was sending me some kind of message.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s another sunny day with no threat of rain. And I have just the bag for it.
> 
> My rose poudré Gerard Darel....
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083431





Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> Just leaving for town with Miss Darella....
> 
> View attachment 5083508


Fim, you look great. I have a similar jacket like you have. You wear it much better!
Compliments your bag perfectly.


Mariapia said:


> Fim, you are always very chic.
> Beige and white are very classy colours.
> A colleague of mine once told me that a woman wearing more than two colours had  lost all sense of elegance.....
> I suppose she was sending me some kind of message.


Yes, she sent you the message that she has neither sense of decent behaviour nor of elegance. Never listen to such people.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, you are always very chic.
> Beige and white are very classy colours.
> 
> Thank you,Mariapia. I wanted to do Miss Darella proud on her first outing.
> 
> 
> A colleague of mine once told me that a woman wearing more than two colours had  lost all sense of elegance.....
> I suppose she was sending me some kind of message.



And that message was that she would rather be a “slave to fashion” rather than have her own style, Mariapia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And that message was that she would rather be ”a slave to fashion” than have her own style, Mariapia.


Yes, yes and yes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fim, you look great. I have a similar jacket like you have. You wear it much better!
> Compliments your bag perfectly.



I wouldn’t be too sure of me wearing it better than you, Ludmilla.  

One wearing and into the washing machine it goes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I wouldn’t be too sure of me wearing it better than you, Ludmilla.
> 
> One wearing and into the washing machine it goes!


 I gave up on this. Because the jacket would spend more time in the washing machine than anywhere else.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I gave up on this. Because the jacket would spend more time in the washing machine than anywhere else.



Which is precisely why I have two white jackets, Ludmilla!


----------



## Narnanz

Question to the Ahoy Polloi Islanders,.
Going to my birthday lunch tomorrow and cant choose between two of last years birthday bags.
So its between a Precreed Convertible Clutch in Rust or my Balenciaga First is Raisin.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Question to the Ahoy Polloi Islanders,.
> Going to my birthday lunch tomorrow and cant choose between two of last years birthday bags.
> So its between a Precreed Convertible Clutch in Rust or my Balenciaga First is Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083868



Happy Birthday, Narnanz!   

Both bags are great. (especially love the strap on your Bal)  

So my question is whether you’re having lunch with the person who gave you one of the bags from last year’s birthday? 

If so, I’m sure they’d be happy to see you wearing the bag they gave you.  

If that isn’t a consideration, I’d be tempted to go with the Precreed Convertible Clutch.

You can wear it with anything and take it anywhere while looking effortlessly chic.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Question to the Ahoy Polloi Islanders,.
> Going to my birthday lunch tomorrow and cant choose between two of last years birthday bags.
> So its between a Precreed Convertible Clutch in Rust or my Balenciaga First is Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083868


Impossible decision! Happy birthday!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Which is precisely why I have two white jackets, Ludmilla!


I brought a white sweater with me today, then forgot about it until I ended up stepping on it on the floor of the car. I guess I really shouldn't own anything white!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Birthday, Narnanz!
> 
> Both bags are great. (especially love the strap on your Bal)
> 
> So my question is whether you’re having lunch with the person who gave you one of the bags from last year’s birthday?
> 
> If so, I’m sure they’d be happy to see you wearing the bag they gave you.
> 
> If that isn’t a consideration, I’d be tempted to go with the Precreed Convertible Clutch.
> 
> You can wear it with anything and take it anywhere while looking effortlessly chic.


I bought The Bal as a Happy Birthday/commiserate gift for having my 20year dream trip to Italy cancelled due to covid and the CCwas also a gift to myself....ummm...most of my bags are gifts to myself really.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I brought a white sweater with me today, then forgot about it until I ended up stepping on it on the floor of the car. I guess I really shouldn't own anything white!



I know how you feel, whateve.  

I waited until I was in my sixties until I bought my first pair of white jeans.  

Mainly because I was sure I’d inadvertently sit in something and not realize it until I got home!  

But now at my age I’ll take anyone checking out my derrière as a compliment.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I bought The Bal as a Happy Birthday/commiserate gift for having my 20year dream trip to Italy cancelled due to covid and the CCwas also a gift to myself....ummm...most of my bags are gifts to myself really.


My bags are gifts to myself too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I bought The Bal as a Happy Birthday/commiserate gift for having my 20year dream trip to Italy cancelled due to covid and the CCwas also a gift to myself....ummm...most of my bags are gifts to myself really.



Then you can’t go wrong with either bag you choose, Narnanz.  

The vast majority of my bags are all the ones I bought for myself. It saves me from finding creative excuses for not wearing some of the truly atrocious bags I was gifted in the past.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> I know how you feel, whateve.
> 
> I waited until I was in my sixties until I bought my first pair of white jeans.
> 
> Mainly because I was sure I’d inadvertently sit in something and not realize it until I got home!
> 
> But now at my age I’ll take anyone checking out my derrière as a compliment.


I got a pair of white leather sneakers this year. Every time I wear them, I notice black marks and I end up cleaning them nearly every time I wear them. They are too high maintenance even if they look nice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I got a pair of white leather sneakers this year. Every time I wear them, I notice black marks and I end up cleaning them nearly every time I wear them. They are too high maintenance even if they look nice.



My white sneakers are prey to the same problem, whateve.


----------



## 880

@Narnanz, happy birthday! I like both bags
@whateve, @Fimpagebag, the style is for white sneakers to have marks and signs of distressed wear already. 
I agree with all quotes below. If we just wore what we wanted without a care, and we lowered our expectations,  we would all be better off. 



Fimpagebag said:


> where a purse is just a purse and nothing more





Fimpagebag said:


> It doesn’t compare to my other bags, but it‘s one of those guilty pleasures I succumb to every so often.
> 
> More importantly, it represents what I have always striven for on this thread. I am what I am, and I will never pretend to be someone I’m not.





Fimpagebag said:


> Which has naturally got me thinking if I shouldn’t “downsize” my expectations before dismissing all clamshell bags from consideration.


----------



## Narnanz

880 said:


> @Narnanz, happy birthday! I like both bags
> @whateve, @Fimpagebag, the style is for white sneakers to have marks and signs of distressed wear already.
> I agree with all quotes below. If we just wore what we wanted without a care, and we lowered our expectations,  we would all be better off.


Thank you...I might go for the CC as its closer to my age. I'm never sure with the stamped cartouche precreed bags as to their age


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Question to the Ahoy Polloi Islanders,.
> Going to my birthday lunch tomorrow and cant choose between two of last years birthday bags.
> So its between a Precreed Convertible Clutch in Rust or my Balenciaga First is Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083868


Happy birthday, Narnanz! 
You cannot go wrong with those bags. 


whateve said:


> I brought a white sweater with me today, then forgot about it until I ended up stepping on it on the floor of the car. I guess I really shouldn't own anything white!


This could totally happen to me, too.


whateve said:


> My bags are gifts to myself too!


+1
Most of my bags are gifts to myself.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Question to the Ahoy Polloi Islanders,.
> Going to my birthday lunch tomorrow and cant choose between two of last years birthday bags.
> So its between a Precreed Convertible Clutch in Rust or my Balenciaga First is Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083868


Happy birthday, Narnanz.
Both bags are lovely, if I had to choose one, I would go with the brown Convertible Clutch ... I don’t resist brown bags..


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> I got a pair of white leather sneakers this year. Every time I wear them, I notice black marks and I end up cleaning them nearly every time I wear them. They are too high maintenance even if they look nice.


I bought a pair of white leather sneakers.... and I haven’t worn them since...
They look much too clean to me....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

You mentioned in an earlier post that pizza might play a role in your weekend in the city.  Which natuarally leads to the burning question of the day.....   

What are your favorite pizza toppings?


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> I bought The Bal as a Happy Birthday/commiserate gift for having my 20year dream trip to Italy cancelled due to covid and the CCwas also a gift to myself....ummm...most of my bags are gifts to myself really.


 Happy Birthday Narnanz. Best wishes. Yes, I remember you posting last year . . .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I bought a pair of white leather sneakers.... and I haven’t worn them since...
> They look much too clean to me....



Happy Saturday, Mariapia! 

I think we all (at one time or another) have succumbed to the lure of white leather sneakers. 

It was like walking on air the first time I wore mine. 

Swiftly thudding back to earth as soon as I got home. 

I know well worn white sneakers are considered de rigueur in the same way as frayed and shredded jeans.

But neither fashion works for me unless I’m out in the yard frantically clearing the way for my DH’s onslaught on his venerable riding lawnmower.


----------



## Lake Effect

Happy Saturday, catching up here!
@Ludmilla lovely Chloé, my bestie keeps insisting that two of my vintage Coach with a saddle bag shape look like Chloé bags. My bags are nice, but they are not Chloé’s lol. Every time I see yours I chuckle.
@Tomsmom  I am avoiding thrift shops/flea markets at the moment! I know if I go I will find a bag and buy it.  
So I spent yesterday going through boxes from a storage space looking to get rid of as much as possible.  A lot of old records from my former work life and odds and ends. With some random project bags that had found there way nesting here and there. I swear the things reproduce. It felt good, though I was very tired by dinner yesterday. I am off work Mon and Tues as well to really follow through.
And . . . I found this online last week while looking for something else 
This is for a few cute little red bags that got away from me a while back. When the seller made me an offer seriously dropping the price, I thought why not.  She just needs a little sprucing up! As opposed to some project bags I have been working on.
Happy Saturday and here’s a little eye candy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Happy Saturday, catching up here!
> @Ludmilla lovely Chloé, my bestie keeps insisting that two of my vintage Coach with a saddle bag shape look like Chloé bags. My bags are nice, but they are not Chloé’s lol. Every time I see yours I chuckle.
> @Tomsmom  I am avoiding thrift shops/flea markets at the moment! I know if I go I will find a bag and buy it.
> So I spent yesterday going through boxes from a storage space looking to get rid of as much as possible.  A lot of old records from my former work life and odds and ends. With some random project bags that had found there way nesting here and there. I swear the things reproduce. It felt good, though I was very tired by dinner yesterday. I am off work Mon and Tues as well to really follow through.
> And . . . I found this online last week while looking for something else
> This is for a few cute little red bags that got away from me a while back. When the seller made me an offer seriously dropping the price, I thought why not.  She just needs a little sprucing up! As opposed to some project bags I have been working on.
> Happy Saturday and here’s a little eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084230



Happy Saturday, LakeEffect. 

You scored a great catch with your latest Coach.  

Their smaller bags have a character all their own rather than just being scaled down versions of larger bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I bought a pair of white leather sneakers.... and I haven’t worn them since...
> They look much too clean to me....


I adore white sneakers!  Probably why I have too many pairs that aren’t so white anymore haha!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Question to the Ahoy Polloi Islanders,.
> Going to my birthday lunch tomorrow and cant choose between two of last years birthday bags.
> So its between a Precreed Convertible Clutch in Rust or my Balenciaga First is Raisin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5083868


Happy birthday !!  I chose the Bal


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I adore white sneakers!  Probably why I have too many pairs that aren’t so white anymore haha!



Good for you, Tomsmom! 

Your strategy sounds like the same one I employ with my white jacket(s).


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday did grocery shopping now awaiting the Salvation Army to open while I procrastinate writing my final paper for this semester.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just got a phone call from one of my former colleagues. Her objectionable mother in law has finally done the right thing and shuffled off to her hopefully just reward. 




More to the point, my former colleague wondered if she could borrow my Patricia Nash Midnight Summer Rose Ferrara for the funeral?




Evidently she remembered my story about wearing this bag to my stepmother’s funeral. There’d been no ambiguity about how I’d felt about the witch, but the decencies had to be observed. So in the spirit of “good things coming to those who wait” I’d chosen a bag I liked far more than I’d ever had my stepmother. 

”I knew you’d understand,” my former colleague said.

“Absolutely,” I agreed. “Should we meet in town or do you want to come here?”

”I’d better drop by.” she replied. “Do you have anything to drink?”

”No actual booze.” I said. “But I’ve got some killer _Crank and Boom Bourbon Ball _ice cream in the freezer.”




”Sounds like a plan.” she agreed. “See you soon.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday did grocery shopping now awaiting the Salvation Army to open while I procrastinate writing my final paper for this semester.



Good plan, Tomsmom.

Maybe inspiration will strike while you’re shopping.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good plan, Tomsmom.
> 
> Maybe inspiration will strike while you’re shopping.


Lol no inspiration, the thrift store is my happy place.  No good bags today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got a phone call from one of my former colleagues. Her objectionable mother in law has finally done the right thing and shuffled off to her hopefully just reward.
> 
> View attachment 5084340
> 
> 
> More to the point, my former colleague wondered if she could borrow my Patricia Nash Midnight Summer Rose Ferrara for the funeral?
> 
> View attachment 5084342
> 
> 
> Evidently she remembered my story about wearing this bag to my stepmother’s funeral. There’d been no ambiguity about how I’d felt about the witch, but the decencies had to be observed. So in the spirit of “good things coming to those who wait” I’d chosen a bag I liked far more than I’d ever had my stepmother.
> 
> ”I knew you’d understand,” my former colleague said.
> 
> “Absolutely,” I agreed. “Should we meet in town or do you want to come here?”
> 
> ”I’d better drop by.” she replied. “Do you have anything to drink?”
> 
> ”No actual booze.” I said. “But I’ve got some killer _Crank and Boom Bourbon Ball _ice cream in the freezer.”
> 
> View attachment 5084363
> 
> 
> ”Sounds like a plan.” she agreed. “See you soon.”


I love that you say how you feel. Too often when someone passes they are suddenly up for sainthood meanwhile in life they were just not nice .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> You mentioned in an earlier post that pizza might play a role in your weekend in the city.  Which natuarally leads to the burning question of the day.....
> 
> What are your favorite pizza toppings?


Anchovy, caper and black olives.
Pineapple and bacon. (All Italians out there forgive me.)
Tuna and onions.

Lunch with my ex-colleague was fine - glad she is ex-colleague and took her dramas elsewhere, though.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Mariapia!
> 
> I think we all (at one time or another) have succumbed to the lure of white leather sneakers.
> 
> It was like walking on air the first time I wore mine.
> 
> Swiftly thudding back to earth as soon as I got home.
> 
> I know well worn white sneakers are considered de rigueur in the same way as frayed and shredded jeans.
> 
> But neither fashion works for me unless I’m out in the yard frantically clearing the way for my DH’s onslaught on his venerable riding lawnmower.


My shoes are always not this polished. 


Lake Effect said:


> Happy Saturday, catching up here!
> @Ludmilla lovely Chloé, my bestie keeps insisting that two of my vintage Coach with a saddle bag shape look like Chloé bags. My bags are nice, but they are not Chloé’s lol. Every time I see yours I chuckle.
> @Tomsmom  I am avoiding thrift shops/flea markets at the moment! I know if I go I will find a bag and buy it.
> So I spent yesterday going through boxes from a storage space looking to get rid of as much as possible.  A lot of old records from my former work life and odds and ends. With some random project bags that had found there way nesting here and there. I swear the things reproduce. It felt good, though I was very tired by dinner yesterday. I am off work Mon and Tues as well to really follow through.
> And . . . I found this online last week while looking for something else
> This is for a few cute little red bags that got away from me a while back. When the seller made me an offer seriously dropping the price, I thought why not.  She just needs a little sprucing up! As opposed to some project bags I have been working on.
> Happy Saturday and here’s a little eye candy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084230


Oh. This is a cute little bag!
Hehe. And thanks for the Chloe compliments. They are definitely one of my most favorite bags. But, I bet your Coach saddlebags are equally beautiful. If they would come up with one of those old styles again with the original leather I would buy one at once!


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday did grocery shopping now awaiting the Salvation Army to open while I procrastinate writing my final paper for this semester.


Good luck for the final paper and the salvation army!


Fimpagebag said:


> Just got a phone call from one of my former colleagues. Her objectionable mother in law has finally done the right thing and shuffled off to her hopefully just reward.
> 
> View attachment 5084340
> 
> 
> More to the point, my former colleague wondered if she could borrow my Patricia Nash Midnight Summer Rose Ferrara for the funeral?
> 
> View attachment 5084342
> 
> 
> Evidently she remembered my story about wearing this bag to my stepmother’s funeral. There’d been no ambiguity about how I’d felt about the witch, but the decencies had to be observed. So in the spirit of “good things coming to those who wait” I’d chosen a bag I liked far more than I’d ever had my stepmother.
> 
> ”I knew you’d understand,” my former colleague said.
> 
> “Absolutely,” I agreed. “Should we meet in town or do you want to come here?”
> 
> ”I’d better drop by.” she replied. “Do you have anything to drink?”
> 
> ”No actual booze.” I said. “But I’ve got some killer _Crank and Boom Bourbon Ball _ice cream in the freezer.”
> 
> View attachment 5084363
> 
> 
> ”Sounds like a plan.” she agreed. “See you soon.”


Your stories, Fim. 
Seriously, write a book!!! 
I am also totally intrigued by the idea of the voodoo funeral bag and the ice cream.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love that you say how you feel. Too often when someone passes they are suddenly up for sainthood meanwhile in life they were just not nice .


This is so true!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got a phone call from one of my former colleagues. Her objectionable mother in law has finally done the right thing and shuffled off to her hopefully just reward.
> 
> View attachment 5084340
> 
> 
> More to the point, my former colleague wondered if she could borrow my Patricia Nash Midnight Summer Rose Ferrara for the funeral?
> 
> View attachment 5084342
> 
> 
> Evidently she remembered my story about wearing this bag to my stepmother’s funeral. There’d been no ambiguity about how I’d felt about the witch, but the decencies had to be observed. So in the spirit of “good things coming to those who wait” I’d chosen a bag I liked far more than I’d ever had my stepmother.
> 
> ”I knew you’d understand,” my former colleague said.
> 
> “Absolutely,” I agreed. “Should we meet in town or do you want to come here?”
> 
> ”I’d better drop by.” she replied. “Do you have anything to drink?”
> 
> ”No actual booze.” I said. “But I’ve got some killer _Crank and Boom Bourbon Ball _ice cream in the freezer.”
> 
> View attachment 5084363
> 
> 
> ”Sounds like a plan.” she agreed. “See you soon.”


I love the story, Fim.
Mine is a little different..
A friend of mine was going to Australia for her daughter’swedding.
She had bought a pair of beige shoes I knew she would wear only once...
She still had to find a beige bag.
I happen(ed) to own one and I offered to lend it to her.
She said she would be too scared something  would happen to the bag ....
I replied it wouldn’t  matter, that I was  happy to see my bag fly to Australia..even it meant a one way trip to the continent..
My friend is an obstinate girl...
She bought a beige clutch.... she carried only once.
Too bad for my bag ... that has been sleeping in the closet for years..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love the story, Fim.
> Mine is a little different..
> A friend of mine was going to Australia for her daughter’swedding.
> She had bought a pair of beige shoes I knew she would wear only once...
> She still had to find a beige bag.
> I happen(ed) to own one and I offered to lend it to her.
> She said she would be too scared something  would happen to the bag ....
> I replied it wouldn’t  matter, that I was  happy to see my bag fly to Australia..even it meant a one way trip to the continent..
> My friend is an obstinate girl...
> She bought a beige clutch.... she carried only once.
> Too bad for my bag ... that has been sleeping in the closet for years..


Aww. I am sorry that your bag missed that adventure.  
You need to take it out as soon as possible (and take a pic of course)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Aww. I am sorry that your bag missed that adventure.
> You need to take it out as soon as possible (and take a pic of course)


I never take it out.... It’s difficult to get in and out of 
I bought it from a consignment store a long time ago....
It’s perfect for a wedding though .
Here is a pic of the bag that never visited Australia...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love the story, Fim.
> Mine is a little different..
> A friend of mine was going to Australia for her daughter’swedding.
> She had bought a pair of beige shoes I knew she would wear only once...
> She still had to find a beige bag.
> I happen(ed) to own one and I offered to lend it to her.
> She said she would be too scared something  would happen to the bag ....
> I replied it wouldn’t  matter, that I was  happy to see my bag fly to Australia..even it meant a one way trip to the continent..
> My friend is an obstinate girl...
> She bought a beige clutch.... she carried only once.
> Too bad for my bag ... that has been sleeping in the closet for years..






Mariapia said:


> I never take it out.... It’s difficult to get in and out of
> I bought it from a consignment store a long time ago....
> It’s perfect for a wedding though .
> Here is a pic of the bag that never visited Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084508



Isn’t that just the way things go sometimes, Mariapia? 

I’ve had my share of bags that I rarely used and would’ve been willing to lend.   

But no one ever took me up on the offer. 

If it’s any consolation, though they’re not as attractive as your beige bag, they too live in the recesses of my closet(s) waiting for an opportunity that will probably never come. 

But even though I don’t use them, they still have a purpose. Every time I feel tempted by similar bags, I take the ones I never wear out of the closet to make sure I don’t make the same mistake again.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Isn’t that just the way things go sometimes, Mariapia?
> 
> I’ve had my share of bags that I rarely used and would’ve been willing to lend.
> 
> But no one ever took me up on the offer.
> 
> If it’s any consolation, though they’re not as attractive as your beige bag, they too live in the recesses of my closet(s) waiting for an opportunity that will probably never come.
> 
> But even though I don’t use them, they still have a purpose. Every time I feel tempted by similar bags, I take the ones I never wear out of the closet to make sure I don’t make the same mistake again.


I have learnt my lesson, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Anchovy, caper and black olives.
> Pineapple and bacon. (All Italians out there forgive me.)
> Tuna and onions.
> 
> You’re a girl after my heart when it comes to pizza, Ludmilla!
> 
> My favorite pizza toppings:
> 
> Mushrooms, onions, spinach, and ricotta
> 
> Pineapple, teriyaki chicken, peppers, and soy sauce
> 
> Crab and cream cheese
> 
> Your stories, Fim.
> Seriously, write a book!!!
> I am also totally intrigued by the idea of the voodoo funeral bag and the ice cream.



That settles it, Ludmilla.   

Henceforth the PN bag will be known as “the voodoo funeral bag.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have learnt my lesson, Fim.



Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. 

The sheer perversity of human nature still has me eyeing North-South bags even though I know they don’t work for me.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Mariapia!
> 
> I think we all (at one time or another) have succumbed to the lure of white leather sneakers.
> 
> It was like walking on air the first time I wore mine.
> 
> Swiftly thudding back to earth as soon as I got home.
> 
> I know well worn white sneakers are considered de rigueur in the same way as frayed and shredded jeans.
> 
> But neither fashion works for me unless I’m out in the yard frantically clearing the way for my DH’s onslaught on his venerable riding lawnmower.


I feel the same way. I'm too old to adopt every latest fashion trend. What attracted me to these sneakers in the first place was how glowing white they were, so I want to preserve that look.

When I was in high school, we wore white canvas sneakers. Some people got the bright idea to use white shoe polish on the canvas to keep them perfectly white.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I feel the same way. I'm too old to adopt every latest fashion trend. What attracted me to these sneakers in the first place was how glowing white they were, so I want to preserve that look.
> 
> When I was in high school, we wore white canvas sneakers. Some people got the bright idea to use white shoe polish on the canvas to keep them perfectly white.



Oh how well I remember that white shoe polish, whateve!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I never take it out.... It’s difficult to get in and out of
> I bought it from a consignment store a long time ago....
> It’s perfect for a wedding though .
> Here is a pic of the bag that never visited Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084508


Your beige bag is a … Dior!
Your friend was probably scared to ruin it or loose it during the flight.

I do see that it might be difficult to wear it, though.  One of those pretty bags that are easier to look at than actually wear them. 
(The white sneakers of bags so to speak.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I never take it out.... It’s difficult to get in and out of
> I bought it from a consignment store a long time ago....
> It’s perfect for a wedding though .
> Here is a pic of the bag that never visited Australia...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084508


Gorgeous bag!!  Wear her


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous bag!!  Wear her


+1 
Yes, you need to wear your beautiful Dior, Mariapia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  Waiting to go to church, I did get some of my final paper written. It’s so hard to just get started but once I did I was all good!
Feel a change of bags coming on...


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  Waiting to go to church, I did get some of my final paper written. It’s so hard to just get started but once I did I was all good!
> Feel a change of bags coming on...


Starting to write is actually the worst part of writing in my experience. Glad you got some work done.


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunday walk with Marcie.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sunday walk with Marcie.
> View attachment 5085070



What a perfect bag for a Sunday stroll, Ludmilla.  

The right color, the right size, and the right vibe.  

Love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Your beige bag is a … Dior!
> Your friend was probably scared to ruin it or loose it during the flight.
> 
> I do see that it might be difficult to wear it, though.  One of those pretty bags that are easier to look at than actually wear them.
> (The white sneakers of bags so to speak.)


The brand was never mentioned in the conversation, Ludmilla, and I am not sure she recognized it as she isn’t interested in bags at all.
The same thing had happened, a few years before,  when she had to go to Scotland in the middle of winter.
I offered to lend her one of my warmest coats with the same result...


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sunday walk with Marcie.
> View attachment 5085070


 Hello Marcie.
Nice to see you again


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The brand was never mentioned in the conversation, Ludmilla, and I am not sure she recognized it as she isn’t interested in bags at all.
> The same thing had happened, a few years before,  when she had to go to Scotland in the middle of winter.
> I offered to lend her one of my warmest coats with the same result...



Some people are just like that, Mariapia.  

And I have to admit I’m one of them. Whenever anyone has offered to lend me anything, I immediately envision the worst case scenario.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> What a perfect bag for a Sunday stroll, Ludmilla.
> 
> The right color, the right size, and the right vibe.
> 
> Love it!


Thank you dear Fim!  
One of my favorite bags.  



Mariapia said:


> The brand was never mentioned in the conversation, Ludmilla, and I am not sure she recognized it as she isn’t interested in bags at all.
> The same thing had happened, a few years before,  when she had to go to Scotland in the middle of winter.
> I offered to lend her one of my warmest coats with the same result...


Hmmm. Maybe she was worried nevertheless. Stuff happens being on a long trip. Still, it is really sad that the bag did not see Australia. 


Mariapia said:


> Hello Marcie.
> Nice to see you again


 


Fimpagebag said:


> Some people are just like that, Mariapia.
> 
> And I have to admit I’m one of them. Whenever anyone has offered to lend me anything, I immediately envision the worst case scenario.


Yes. And being me the worst case scenario is pretty likely to happen.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you dear Fim!
> One of my favorite bags.
> 
> 
> Hmmm. Maybe she was worried nevertheless. Stuff happens being on a long trip. Still, it is really sad that the bag did not see Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. And being me the worst case scenario is pretty likely to happen.



Same here, Ludmilla.  

With that in mind, I never lend anyone anything that I don’t assume will suffer a similar gruesome fate.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The brand was never mentioned in the conversation, Ludmilla, and I am not sure she recognized it as she isn’t interested in bags at all.
> The same thing had happened, a few years before,  when she had to go to Scotland in the middle of winter.
> I offered to lend her one of my warmest coats with the same result...


Maybe she feels funny about borrowing things. I know I don’t like borrowing from anyone other than family, God forbid something happens to the item you borrowed...


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sunday walk with Marcie.
> View attachment 5085070



Perfect!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Maybe she feels funny about borrowing things. I know I don’t like borrowing from anyone other than family, God forbid something happens to the item you borrowed...


Sometimes, Tomsmom, you just have no choice...
When my coat ( a very cheap one) got stolen at work, on a cold and rainy morning of course, one of my colleagues kindly lent me her Sonia Rykiel down jacket  so that I could safely go home after work.
Of course, I was scared, but I couldn’t see myself walking to the railway station in a light sweater...
Nothing happened... fortunately.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Sometimes, Tomsmom, you just have no choice...
> When my coat ( a very cheap one) got stolen at work, on a cold and rainy morning of course, one of my colleagues kindly lent me her Sonia Rykiel down jacket  so that I could safely go home after work.
> Of course, I was scared, but I couldn’t see myself walking to the railway station in a light sweater...
> Nothing happened... fortunately.



You’re right, Mariapia.  

If I’m drowning and someone throws me their life preserver,  I’m not going to refuse!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday! 

View attachment 5085545


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday, everyone  
Today, my Bandit Manchot is leaving the closet..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, everyone
> Today, my Bandit Manchot is leaving the closet..
> View attachment 5085668


That’s a great blue!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, everyone
> Today, my Bandit Manchot is leaving the closet..
> View attachment 5085668


How nice to see that bag again!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, ladies!  




Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> View attachment 5085545
> View attachment 5085546



Love love love your glorious green Theia, Ludmilla!  



Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, everyone
> Today, my Bandit Manchot is leaving the closet..
> View attachment 5085668



Oooh what a hidden treasure, Mariapia!  

You can’t help but have a great day with a bag like your Bandit Manchot!


----------



## Fimpagebag

How to get away wearing my less than pristine sneakers to town...   

Carry such a great bag no one will notice my grungy sneakers!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, ladies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love love love your glorious green Theia, Ludmilla!
> 
> 
> 
> Oooh what a hidden treasure, Mariapia!
> 
> You can’t help but have a great day with a bag like your Bandit Manchot!


Thank you!


Fimpagebag said:


> How to get away wearing my less than pristine sneakers to town...
> 
> Carry such a great bag no one will notice my grungy sneakers!
> 
> View attachment 5085736


Stylish as ever, Fim!
Cannot wait to take my Cuir out again. Waiting for warmer (and less rainy) days.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> How to get away wearing my less than pristine sneakers to town...
> 
> Carry such a great bag no one will notice my grungy sneakers!
> 
> View attachment 5085736


Love the Cuir!  Great blue!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How to get away wearing my less than pristine sneakers to town...
> 
> Carry such a great bag no one will notice my grungy sneakers!
> 
> View attachment 5085736


Grungy sneakers, really, Fim?
Everything looks perfect to me, as usual!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Grungy sneakers, really, Fim?
> Everything looks perfect to me, as usual!



Trust me, Mariapia. There’s a good reason why I didn’t take a close up of my sneakers!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Stylish as ever, Fim!
> Cannot wait to take my Cuir out again. Waiting for warmer (and less rainy) days.



I’ve been waiting the same as you, Ludmilla.  

Happily, the weather here has finally cooperated!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ve been waiting the same as you, Ludmilla.
> 
> Happily, the weather here has finally cooperated!


I just moved into Alexa. But, the Darel is sitting on the sofa staring at me reproachfully. I might need to do another „moving“.


----------



## Ludmilla

Too many bags, too many options.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5085897
> 
> Too many bags, too many options.


I made one of my friends laugh when I told her that, every morning,  I speak to the bag I choose:
«  Today, YOU are coming with me »
She probably thinks I am crazy...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I made one of my friends laugh when I told her that, every morning,  I speak to the bag I choose:
> «  Today, YOU are coming with me »
> She probably thinks I am crazy...


Nope you‘re not. I have a very special relationship with my bags, too.  I might talk to them, also.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5085897
> 
> Too many bags, too many options.





Mariapia said:


> I made one of my friends laugh when I told her that, every morning,  I speak to the bag I choose:
> «  Today, YOU are coming with me »
> She probably thinks I am crazy...





Ludmilla said:


> Nope you‘re not. I have a very special relationship with my bags, too.  I might talk to them, also.



I’m on the same page with you ladies.  

Whenever I select a bag I assure all my other bags in the closet that their turn will come.  

Right now I’m dealing with my pink Cuir’s temper tantrum that I chose her blue sibling instead of her today!


----------



## Tomsmom

I chatted with my LV montsouris and we decided she should come with me today


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I chatted with my LV montsouris and we decided she should come with me today
> 
> View attachment 5086485


That’s what I call a productive chat!


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

It’s “You’ll never know until you try” Tuesday.   

The eagle eyed among you may have noticed something about my blue Cuir from yesterday’s pic. 

Its strap has been considerably shortened and realigned, limiting the bag to an almost exclusively handheld option. 









And while this rightfully might be considered butchery by some, I have since altered the strap on my pink Cuir as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I chatted with my LV montsouris and we decided she should come with me today
> 
> View attachment 5086485



Good talk and great choice, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5086498



Whenever I see this bag, my response is positively Pavlovian, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

I can see that we all have talks with our bags ... 
This morning, Aloïs and Carolina gave me a hard time..
One simply saying I was being unfair, her sister screaming she would call the social services for neglected bags...
To stop all that racket, I can be a coward at times, ,I decided 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Carolina would go out with me this morning, and Aloïs this afternoon...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can see that we all have talks with our bags ...
> This morning, Aloïs and Carolina gave me a hard time..
> One simply saying I was being unfair, her sister screaming she would call the social services for neglected bags...
> To stop all that racket, I can be a coward at times, ,I decided
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086505
> View attachment 5086506
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carolina would go out with me this morning, and Aloïs this afternoon...



Our bags can (literally) be a handful at times, Mariapia.   

I think your solution for your bickering bags is genius. 

They both get to go out while being able to lord it over all your other bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “You’ll never know until you try” Tuesday.
> 
> The eagle eyed among you may have noticed something about my blue Cuir from yesterday’s pic.
> 
> Its strap has been considerably shortened and realigned, limiting the bag to an almost exclusively handheld option.
> 
> View attachment 5086495
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086496
> 
> 
> 
> And while this rightfully might be considered butchery by some, I have since altered the strap on my pink Cuir as well.
> 
> View attachment 5086499
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086500


Good job, Fim


----------



## Tomsmom

Love love all the bag choices!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Flying my freak flag going out for a quick bite.... 

(maybe my pink Cuir should’ve been more careful what she wished for  )


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Flying my freak flag going out for a quick bite....
> 
> (maybe my pink Cuir should’ve been more careful what she wished for  )
> 
> View attachment 5086930


Beautiful shirt with lovely red flowers to match your great red Cuir.
Fim, I have a blue Cuir...but no blue blouse or t-shirt shirt to go with it....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Beautiful shirt with lovely red flowers to match your great red Cuir.
> Fim, I have a blue Cuir...but no blue blouse or t-shirt shirt to go with it....



Trust me, Mariapia. You have too much innate good taste to own some of the shirts I have!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Flying my freak flag going out for a quick bite....
> 
> (maybe my pink Cuir should’ve been more careful what she wished for  )
> 
> View attachment 5086930


Love this combo!  Great choices!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to Arsty, haven’t taken her out in a while


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Arsty, haven’t taken her out in a while
> 
> View attachment 5087258



Great choice, Tomsmom!  
Love everything about this bag! 
It can go anywhere and carry anything, as versatile as the classic Neverfull, without being as ubiquitous.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

I thought I owed to my pink Cuir to make up for last night.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I thought I owed to my pink Cuir to make up for last night.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5087439


Such a great pic!  I love the LC cuir!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Such a great pic!  I love the LC cuir!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

Now that the weather is cooperating, it’s going to be a challenge not to just keep alternating my Cuirs rather than delve further in my closet(s).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good evening, fellow Islanders. 

While wisdom may not always come with age, a lifetime of experience does.

Today brought that home to me with the easing of COVID restrictions in our state. Under the new guidelines, fully vaccinated people may appear in public without a mask. Businesses may still require a mask or (in the case of restaurants) offer designated seating for their fully vaccinated patrons.

As soon as that announcement was made, the expected screams of outrage denounced the policy as discriminatory.

Mainly from those belonging to generations that never experienced a time when there were smoking and non smoking designated areas in restaurants, bars, etc.

I, however, remember those days and the furor they caused. Smokers resented being treated “like second class citizens” while non smokers felt that their concerns weren’t being taken seriously.

And so history is repeating itself today between those who have been vaccinated and those (for whatever their reasons) who have not.

Personally, I take the long view. If businesses (for their own protection) continue to insist on across the board masking and social distancing, I’ll be happy to comply.

However if they do decide to make exceptions for their fully vaccinated patrons, I’ll whip my card from my wallet and take full advantage of my vaccinated status.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

A bit of a bag brain teaser to start your day....     




9 down: In Roman mythology, the god whose name is derived from Latin for merchandise but better known on TPF by his Greek name.

12 across: Cinderella rode in one to the ball

18 across: a lesser known fruit but better known bag

12 down: logo has two Cs but only one in its name


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally this one again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> A bit of a bag brain teaser to start your day....
> 
> View attachment 5088258
> 
> 
> 9 down: In Roman mythology, the god whose name is derived from Latin for merchandise but better known on TPF by his Greek name.
> 
> 12 across: Cinderella rode in one to the ball
> 
> 18 across: a lesser known fruit but better known bag
> 
> 12 down: logo has two Cs but only one in its name


9: Hermes
12: Coach
18:  
12: Chanel


----------



## Ludmilla

18: Mulberry?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> 9: Hermes
> 12: Coach
> 18:
> 12: Chanel





Ludmilla said:


> 18: Mulberry?



Hooray! Perfect score, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5088295
> 
> Finally this one again.



Helen of Troy‘s face may have launched a thousand ships, Ludmilla, but your Darel is directly responsible for my now having four of my own!  

Four thumbs up from her American cousins seeing her again!     

As for me, seeing her again elicits the same reaction I had the first time you posted a pic of her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Helen of Troy‘s face may have launched a thousand ships, Ludmilla, but your Darel is directly responsible for my now having four of my own!
> 
> Four thumbs up from her American cousins seeing her again!
> 
> As for me, seeing her again elicits the same reaction I had the first time you posted a pic of her.


Thank you, dear Fim.
My Darel is sending  to her American cousins.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5088295
> 
> Finally this one again.


Love the gold accents!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the gold accents!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

What a difference a day makes, fellow Islanders. 

I still have two days until two weeks have passed since my second dose of the Pfizer vaccine.

But there are many others in our County who have already reached that milestone. 

And for them, it’s masks off with many of our local businesses posting signs ”We’re looking forward to seeing your smiles!” 

Even more uplifting was the overwhelmingly positive reaction to our unmasked fellow citizens. 

Masked fellow shoppers gave them thumbs up saying things like “Good for you” and “It won’t be long now before I can join you!”  

I can’t remember the last time I had so much fun grocery shopping.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good afternoon!  Waiting to go to the dr’s for a check up. Hope everyone had a good day!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon!  Waiting to go to the dr’s for a check up. Hope everyone had a good day!!



Good luck with your check up, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Wearing one of my many LCs.
@Tomsmom hope check-up went well.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5088959
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> Wearing one of my many LCs.
> @Tomsmom hope check-up went well.


Ohh...I like the that starry eyed beauty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Ohh...I like the that starry eyed beauty.


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5088959
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> Wearing one of my many LCs.
> @Tomsmom hope check-up went well.


Perfect bag for a Friday, Ludmilla .


The sun si shining today....
Time to take out one of my Longchamp too..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Perfect bag for a Friday, Ludmilla .
> View attachment 5088998
> 
> The sun si shining today....
> Time to take out one of my Longchamp too..


One of the prettiest bags I know!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of the prettiest bags I know!


Thank you, Ludmilla.
It’s a little smaller than my other Longchamp but it’s still roomy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Love the LC’s!  Drs visit went well, thank you for the positive posts!

Good morning !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect bag for a Friday, Ludmilla .
> View attachment 5088998
> 
> The sun si shining today....
> Time to take out one of my Longchamp too..



The sun can’t help but shine when you wear this bag, Mariapia. 

It’s one of my absolute favorites and perfect for a sunny day and a visit to an outdoor cafe.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5088959
> 
> 
> Happy Friday!
> Wearing one of my many LCs.
> @Tomsmom hope check-up went well.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

There was a song some years ago that began “Starry, starry night..”   

Which is what I instantly think of when I see your LC.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the LC’s!  Drs visit went well, thank you for the positive posts!
> 
> Good morning !



Good morning, Tomsmom!   

Glad everything went well with your doctor’s appointment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.  

My older sister in Arizona is wise enough never to buy bags for me. But she does want to send me something for my upcoming birthday in June.

”So what should it be?” she asked. “You have enough purses and shoes. And you‘ve never been one for jewelry...”  

”But I’ve always loved hats.” I reminded her.   

”That’s right,” she agreed. “Want to jump online and we can go shopping for hats?”   

“You have to ask?” I replied.  

I don’t know which of the several we liked she’ll choose. But one thing is certain. Whichever one she picks, I’ll have a bag to go with it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> My older sister in Arizona is wise enough never to buy bags for me. But she does want to send me something for my upcoming birthday in June.
> 
> ”So what should it be?” she asked. “You have enough purses and shoes. And you‘ve never been one for jewelry...”
> 
> ”But I’ve always loved hats.” I reminded her.
> 
> ”That’s right,” she agreed. “Want to jump online and we can go shopping for hats?”
> 
> “You have to ask?” I replied.
> 
> I don’t know which of the several we liked she’ll choose. But one thing is certain. Whichever one she picks, I’ll have a bag to go with it!


Can’t wait for it to arrive!!  You are going to be so stylish !


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> My older sister in Arizona is wise enough never to buy bags for me. But she does want to send me something for my upcoming birthday in June.
> 
> ”So what should it be?” she asked. “You have enough purses and shoes. And you‘ve never been one for jewelry...”
> 
> ”But I’ve always loved hats.” I reminded her.
> 
> ”That’s right,” she agreed. “Want to jump online and we can go shopping for hats?”
> 
> “You have to ask?” I replied.
> 
> I don’t know which of the several we liked she’ll choose. But one thing is certain. Whichever one she picks, I’ll have a bag to go with it!


We all trust you on that, Fim.


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> But even though I don’t use them, they still have a purpose. Every time I feel tempted by similar bags, I take the ones I never wear out of the closet to make sure I don’t make the same mistake again.


This is what is called a placeholder bag in my closet. 
It helps me stop and reflect before buying another one. 
As such, it actually performs an essential function 

The voodoo funeral bag; I wish I had one of those

I’d love to see your new hat


----------



## Mariapia

Hi everyone !  

At last, stores, cinemas, museums and outdoor cafés and restaurants reopened on the 19th.

I intended on going to the big city today but a friend who went told me there were so many people everywhere that she took the train home one hour later.

At least it gives me more time to think about the bag I might/will purchase as I have a few on my mind, as usual.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> At last, stores, cinemas, museums and outdoor cafés and restaurants reopened on the 19th.
> 
> I intended on going to the big city today but a friend who went told me there were so many people everywhere that she took the train home one hour later.
> 
> At least it gives me more time to think about the bag I might/will purchase as I have a few on my mind, as usual.


Which bags do you have in mind?
(Here we are still in a weird limbo between closed and open.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> At last, stores, cinemas, museums and outdoor cafés and restaurants reopened on the 19th.
> 
> I intended on going to the big city today but a friend who went told me there were so many people everywhere that she took the train home one hour later.
> 
> At least it gives me more time to think about the bag I might/will purchase as I have a few on my mind, as usual.



Happy Saturday, Mariapia! 
Glorious news that major venues are reopening in France! 

I think you are wise to put off your trip to the big city until the first rush of enthusiasm passes. 

My DD and I have a similar plan to go shopping in a more metropolitan area early next month. 

While bags are not on my list (not to say I won’t look) another pair of white sneakers, my favorite cosmetics, and Le Creuset cookware are.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Which bags do you have in mind?
> (Here we are still in a weird limbo between closed and open.)



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

Not that it helps, but we still have vestiges of that same weird holding pattern here as well.  

My DH is scheduled for same day surgery next month and I will still not be allowed to accompany him inside the hospital.  

Instead I’ll have to wait in my vehicle in the hospital parking lot until someone calls me when the procedure is over.   

(in all fairness there is an extended care/nursing home facility within the hospital which explains their excess of caution)


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Which bags do you have in mind?
> (Here we are still in a weird limbo between closed and open.)



As I didn’t go anywhere nor did I buy anything for nearly one year and a half....I have some money to spend on rather expensive bags...
Céline Belt mm
CÉline Big Bag pm
LV Neo Noé in monogram
Speedy 30 or 35
Hermès Picotin pm.
Loewe Hammock pm....



Fimpagebag said:


> My DH is scheduled for same day surgery next month and I will still not be allowed to accompany him inside the hospital.
> 
> Instead I’ll have to wait in my vehicle in the hospital parking lot until someone calls me when the procedure is over.
> 
> (in all fairness there is an extended care/nursing home facility within the hospital which explains their excess of caution)



It‘s the same here, Fim.
Of course, though it’s hard , it’s reassuring at the same time.
While waiting for your husband in your car...I think looking at bags... or hats ... on your IPad will help you kill the time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> As I didn’t go anywhere nor did I buy anything for nearly one year and a half....I have some money to spend on rather expensive bags...
> Céline Belt mm
> CÉline Big Bag pm
> LV Neo Noé in monogram
> Speedy 30 or 35
> Hermès Picotin pm.
> Loewe Hammock pm....
> 
> Good things come to those who wait. And you’ve certainly waited long enough, Mariapia.
> 
> I definitely find your potential choices intriguing. Particularly the Loewe bag. What is it about it that piqued your interest?
> 
> 
> It‘s the same here, Fim.
> Of course, though it’s hard , it’s reassuring at the same time.
> While waiting for your husband in your car...I think looking at bags... or hats ... on your IPad will help you kill the time.



You know me too well, Mariapia.  

The only inconvenience will be the lack of any access to a bathroom while I wait.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> As I didn’t go anywhere nor did I buy anything for nearly one year and a half....I have some money to spend on rather expensive bags...
> Céline Belt mm
> CÉline Big Bag pm
> LV Neo Noé in monogram
> Speedy 30 or 35
> Hermès Picotin pm.
> Loewe Hammock pm....
> 
> 
> 
> It‘s the same here, Fim.
> Of course, though it’s hard , it’s reassuring at the same time.
> While waiting for your husband in your car...I think looking at bags... or hats ... on your IPad will help you kill the time.


That is exciting Mariapia!!  You have your choice of bags, love them!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia.
> 
> The only inconvenience will be the lack of any access to a bathroom while I wait.


Lack of a ladies room is definitely an inconvenience!!  Good luck to your dh today!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You know me too well, Mariapia.
> 
> The only inconvenience will be the lack of any access to a bathroom while I wait.



You will be so busy, Fim, that the access to the bathroom won’t even be one of your concerns...



Tomsmom said:


> That is exciting Mariapia!!  You have your choice of bags, love them!


Tough choice, Tomsmom...as I want to buy only one of those...


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> You will be so busy, Fim, that the access to the bathroom won’t even be one of your concerns...
> 
> 
> Tough choice, Tomsmom...as I want to buy only one of those...


Throw the names in a stylish hat and pick one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As I didn’t go anywhere nor did I buy anything for nearly one year and a half....I have some money to spend on rather expensive bags...
> Céline Belt mm
> CÉline Big Bag pm
> LV Neo Noé in monogram
> Speedy 30 or 35
> Hermès Picotin pm.
> Loewe Hammock pm....
> 
> 
> 
> It‘s the same here, Fim.
> Of course, though it’s hard , it’s reassuring at the same time.
> While waiting for your husband in your car...I think looking at bags... or hats ... on your IPad will help you kill the time.


You are eyeing some seriously beautiful bags! I think I like the Celine bags (esp. Big Bag) best!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Throw the names in a stylish hat and pick one.


Hehe. I like this. This is really helpful. Most of the times you realise that you wish that one of the choices wins.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

One of my rules about getting older is never forgetting what it was like to be young. 

Which isn’t always easy to do when it comes to bags. Especially when it comes to the luxury designer brands. 

Instead I tend to be downright dismissive of their new creative directors and their innovations. 

But if I were to apply that same logic to other things, I’d still be banging away on my old desktop pc and committing important
phone numbers to memory.  

So while I myself may never embrace the current bag ethos catering to a younger clientele, I am going to remind myself of what it was like to want to stick it to an older generation with all the defiance of youth. 

Even if that meant a truly regrettable incident at the church’s annual spaghetti supper when a certain Fim mixed some “herb” she’d brought home from college with the oregano....


----------



## Tomsmom

I have such great news, a woman I used to work with wants to buy my Fendi Ostrich bag! She is so excited and in love with the bag so I’m excited for her !!  Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!  

What great news about your ostrich Fendi! 

I felt the same when I sold my blue Chloe to someone I knew who would adore her!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!
> 
> What great news about your ostrich Fendi!
> 
> I felt the same when I sold my blue Chloe to someone I knew who would adore her!


Yes!!  This woman is over the moon with the bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have such great news, a woman I used to work with wants to buy my Fendi Ostrich bag! She is so excited and in love with the bag so I’m excited for her !!  Happy Sunday!


That’s really cool!


----------



## Tomsmom

OMG!!!!  I was looking at this Valentino bag the other day at Nordstrom rack, it was marked down to 770.00 still a lot of money but the bag retailed for 2400.  So anyway being that I am selling the Fendi I decide to go to nords rack and buy the Valentino. Get the the register and the bag rings up *half* of the sale price. I just stared at the register in disbelief.  The sales girl double checked and yes that was the price. I calmly paid and walked out of the store came home and did a happy dance in the kitchen !!! It’s called the V ring shoulder bag .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> OMG!!!!  I was looking at this Valentino bag the other day at Nordstrom rack, it was marked down to 770.00 still a lot of money but the bag retailed for 2400.  So anyway being that I am selling the Fendi I decide to go to nords rack and buy the Valentino. Get the the register and the bag rings up *half* of the sale price. I just stared at the register in disbelief.  The sales girl double checked and yes that was the price. I calmly paid and walked out of the store came home and did a happy dance in the kitchen !!! It’s called the V ring shoulder bag .
> 
> View attachment 5090937



What a steal, Tomsmom! 
No wonder it caught your eye. Everything about this bag works. Love the hardware and canvas strap.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> OMG!!!!  I was looking at this Valentino bag the other day at Nordstrom rack, it was marked down to 770.00 still a lot of money but the bag retailed for 2400.  So anyway being that I am selling the Fendi I decide to go to nords rack and buy the Valentino. Get the the register and the bag rings up *half* of the sale price. I just stared at the register in disbelief.  The sales girl double checked and yes that was the price. I calmly paid and walked out of the store came home and did a happy dance in the kitchen !!! It’s called the V ring shoulder bag .
> 
> View attachment 5090937


Wonderful bag and wonderful price, Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> One of my rules about getting older is never forgetting what it was like to be young.
> 
> Which isn’t always easy to do when it comes to bags. Especially when it comes to the luxury designer brands.
> 
> Instead I tend to be downright dismissive of their new creative directors and their innovations.
> 
> But if I were to apply that same logic to other things, I’d still be banging away on my old desktop pc and committing important
> phone numbers to memory.
> 
> So while I myself may never embrace the current bag ethos catering to a younger clientele, I am going to remind myself of what it was like to want to stick it to an older generation with all the defiance of youth.
> 
> Even if that meant a truly regrettable incident at the church’s annual spaghetti supper when a certain Fim mixed some “herb” she’d brought home from college with the oregano....


 Fim.
And the spaghetti episode is hilarious


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim.
> And the spaghetti episode is hilarious



What can I say, Mariapia? 

(actually quite a bit now that the statute of limitations has run out on many of my youthful escapades.  )


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies

It’s raining again.
My Longchamp bags have been a good investment so far...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> It’s raining again.
> My Longchamp bags have been a good investment so far...



Sorry about your soggy weather, Mariapia. 

But you’re right about your Longchamp bags. They’re up to the challenge of whatever weather and  always look good doing it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> It’s raining again.
> My Longchamp bags have been a good investment so far...


I love your collection of LC, I’m sorry you have so much rain lately.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Busy here at work. Haven’t moved in to the Valentino yet, enjoying the Artsy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Busy here at work. Haven’t moved in to the Valentino yet, enjoying the Artsy



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

I haven’t changed bags either. Still enjoying my pink Cuir.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

Whenever I feel the slightest twinge of guilt about how many bags I own, I turn to my spice cabinet for validation. 

There are spices I rarely use, but like to have on hand “just in case” I have a use for them someday. 

And it’s the same with my bags. 

Need a bag for the Zombie Apocalypse? 

I’ve got one for that. 

Need to slap down an irritatingly self satisfied former colleague? 

Yep. Got one for that too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of my rarely used but necessary bags. 

Perfect when attending one of my younger sister’s “fiesta feasts”  

She does all the cooking herself, unaware of the digestive carnage that almost immediately ensues. 

Which is when my Lisa Fang satchel comes into her own. 

A ”doctor’s bag” in the truest sense, it’s able to accomodate all the digestive nostrums that I and the rest of my sister’s guests (unbeknownst to her) surreptitiously swig with her never being the wiser.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 
We’ve all heard the old saying “If first you don’t succeed, try try again.” 
But maybe “if first you don’t succeed” is the universe trying to tell you something. 

And in my case the universe is telling me that anything less than a full size wallet just doesn’t work for me. 

It isn’t as though I haven’t tried. To date I have three small wallets (through no fault of their own) languishing in a drawer.  

Mainly because my thinking was flawed from the beginning. 

I’d buy bags I knew were far too small for me, thinking I could make them work. 

All I’d have to do was find a wallet that would fit and happiness would abound. 

Except it didn’t. It wasn’t a case of “which came first, the chicken or the egg?” 

It was a case of trying to put the egg back into the chicken... 

With the expected results.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> We’ve all heard the old saying “If first you don’t succeed, try try again.”
> But maybe “if first you don’t succeed” is the universe trying to tell you something.
> 
> And in my case the universe is telling me that anything less than a full size wallet just doesn’t work for me.
> 
> It isn’t as though I haven’t tried. To date I have three small wallets (through no fault of their own) languishing in a drawer.
> 
> Mainly because my thinking was flawed from the beginning.
> 
> I’d buy bags I knew were far too small for me, thinking I could make them work.
> 
> All I’d have to do was find a wallet that would fit and happiness would abound.
> 
> Except it didn’t. It wasn’t a case of “which came first, the chicken or the egg?”
> 
> It was a case of trying to put the egg back into the chicken...
> 
> With the expected results.


I don’t like anything but a full size wallet as well. Folding paper bllls gets in my nerves.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t like anything but a full size wallet as well. Folding paper bllls gets in my nerves.



I’m the same way, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have a rather small wallet. But I tried to make bags with smaller size work. It never really worked out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have a rather small wallet. But I tried to make bags with smaller size work. It never really worked out.



You’re right, Ludmilla. The smaller the bag the bigger the hassle.  

You have to decide what not to take with you, realize you can’t, and end up carrying a tote as well as the smaller bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just back from my first mask-less venture buying groceries. 
There were a lot more people shopping unmasked than there were last week. 

We all had our cards at the ready, but so many of us are so well known at that particular store that we weren’t asked for any proof. 

In a word, it was wonderful. 

And especially appreciated on a day like today. With temperatures in the eighties, it’s a hot hazy humid day. 

Perfect for my Franco Sarto yellow bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just back from my first mask-less venture buying groceries.
> There were a lot more people shopping unmasked than there were last week.
> 
> We all had our cards at the ready, but so many of us are so well known at that particular store that we weren’t asked for any proof.
> 
> In a word, it was wonderful.
> 
> And especially appreciated on a day like today. With temperatures in the eighties, it’s a hot hazy humid day.
> 
> Perfect for my Franco Sarto yellow bag.
> 
> View attachment 5092489


Miss Sarto is telling us Summer is coming..
So is your lovely shirt, Fim...
Bravissimo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Miss Sarto is telling us Summer is coming..
> So is your lovely shirt, Fim...
> Bravissimo!



Glad you like the shirt, Mariapia.   

It’s so nice to be able to break out bright colors again. 

Hopefully your weather is improving so you’ll be able to enjoy the sunshine while you shop for a new bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Here we still have rain and esp. cold wind. But, as I am working remote I do not have to leave the house.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Here we still have rain and esp. cold wind. But, as I am working remote I do not have to leave the house.


We had rain and strong winds yesterday.
Today is still windy but at least the rain has stopped.
What kind of season is that?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Here we still have rain and esp. cold wind. But, as I am working remote I do not have to leave the house.



It must be hard to realize that it’s late May with weather like yours, Ludmilla.  

Glad you don’t have to be out in it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We had rain and strong winds yesterday.
> Today is still windy but at least the rain has stopped.
> What kind of season is that?



One that can only be described as the worst #?*!#  Spring ever!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> We had rain and strong winds yesterday.
> Today is still windy but at least the rain has stopped.
> What kind of season is that?


A bad weather season, blah!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I had to revise my final paper for this semester, it was approved by my course instructor, could you all send positive thoughts my way that I’ll pass please.

Btw I think that Valentino is calling my name loudly. Trying to resist...


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I had to revise my final paper for this semester, it was approved by my course instructor, could you all send positive thoughts my way that I’ll pass please.
> 
> Btw I think that Valentino is calling my name loudly. Trying to resist...


Fingers , toes and legs crossed ....but you dont need it...you are awesome and will pass.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I had to revise my final paper for this semester, it was approved by my course instructor, could you all send positive thoughts my way that I’ll pass please.....



We’re all here for you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I had to revise my final paper for this semester, it was approved by my course instructor, could you all send positive thoughts my way that I’ll pass please.
> 
> Btw I think that Valentino is calling my name loudly. Trying to resist...


You will pass, Tomsmom. We have no doubt about it...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

I’m on a voluntary bag ban until after my birthday. 

But that hasn’t stopped me from looking at bags online. 

And (as to be expected) I’ve become severely tempted by a particular bag. 

Now the waiting game has begun. 

What if my DD has already bought a comparable vintage Ganson for me?  

And if she hasn’t, will the bag I’m looking at still be available after my birthday?  

Arrrgh!


----------



## Tomsmom

Thanks for all the support!!  You’re all awesome!  I’m waiting for the paper to ge evaluated.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks for all the support!!  You’re all awesome!  I’m waiting for the paper to ge evaluated.


You will make it!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m on a voluntary bag ban until after my birthday.
> 
> But that hasn’t stopped me from looking at bags online.
> 
> And (as to be expected) I’ve become severely tempted by a particular bag.
> 
> Now the waiting game has begun.
> 
> What if my DD has already bought a comparable vintage Ganson for me?
> 
> And if she hasn’t, will the bag I’m looking at still be available after my birthday?
> 
> Arrrgh!


Do not worry, Fim. Even if this particular bag gets away another will come along.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Do not worry, Fim. Even if this particular bag gets away another will come along.



And another, and another.....


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m on a voluntary bag ban until after my birthday.
> 
> But that hasn’t stopped me from looking at bags online.
> 
> And (as to be expected) I’ve become severely tempted by a particular bag.
> 
> Now the waiting game has begun.
> 
> What if my DD has already bought a comparable vintage Ganson for me?
> 
> And if she hasn’t, will the bag I’m looking at still be available after my birthday?
> 
> Arrrgh!



Fim, you’ll see that the bag you have just seen and the one your daughter has bought...will have more than one thing in common..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, you’ll see that the bag you have just seen and the one your daughter has bought...will have more than one thing in common..



You’re probably right, Mariapia. 

My daughter knows my taste in bags and can be trusted. 

Her father, on the other hand, requires guidance. 

All he will tell me is that the bag he chose is unlike anything I already have.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re probably right, Mariapia.
> 
> My daughter knows my taste in bags and can be trusted.
> 
> Her father, on the other hand, requires guidance.
> 
> All he will tell me is that the bag he chose is unlike anything I already have.


You trust your daughter, Fim.
And as your husband certainly trusts her too, I am sure you won’t be disappointed .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You trust your daughter, Fim.
> And as your husband certainly trusts her too, I am sure you won’t be disappointed .



Wise words indeed, Mariapia. 

My problem is that my self imposed bag ban is getting to me.   

Specifically when it comes to the vintage bags I’m interested in. 

The Ganson I looked at yesterday has already been sold. 

As has a Meyers bag I‘d had on my watchlist. 

Which is probably a good thing. I need to practice being far more patient like you, Mariapia, and far less acquisitive.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  It’s before 12pm here still. My paper has to be revised but it’s only one section. The other sections were fine. Dang!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  It’s before 12pm here still. My paper has to be revised but it’s only one section. The other sections were fine. Dang!!



Crud! 

I’m sorry, Tomsmom. I thought I might’ve been one pin short!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

There are times when I admittedly “lose my head.” 

But never more than when I sit in my hairdresser’s chair. Without my glasses all I can see is the amount of hair falling on the floor. 

Then all is revealed. Putting on my glasses, I look in the mirror...     

Fortunately the initial shock wears off by the time I get home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> There are times when I admittedly “lose my head.”
> 
> But never more than when I sit in my hairdresser’s chair. Without my glasses all I can see is the amount of hair is falling on the floor.
> 
> Then all is revealed. Putting on my glasses, I look in the mirror...
> 
> Fortunately the initial shock wears off by the time I get home.
> 
> View attachment 5094536


Love the cut and great bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> There are times when I admittedly “lose my head.”
> 
> But never more than when I sit in my hairdresser’s chair. Without my glasses all I can see is the amount of hair is falling on the floor.
> 
> Then all is revealed. Putting on my glasses, I look in the mirror...
> 
> Fortunately the initial shock wears off by the time I get home.
> 
> View attachment 5094536


Lovely hair cut, Fim.
And cute Spring bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the cut and great bag!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

I freely admit that my first thought when I looked in the mirror was that it was exactly the kind of haircut that‘ll look good with a hat!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lovely hair cut, Fim.
> And cute Spring bag.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

My Patricia Nash Prairie Rose Canteen bag is my “go to” whenever I go to my hairdresser’s.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> There are times when I admittedly “lose my head.”
> 
> But never more than when I sit in my hairdresser’s chair. Without my glasses all I can see is the amount of hair falling on the floor.
> 
> Then all is revealed. Putting on my glasses, I look in the mirror...
> 
> Fortunately the initial shock wears off by the time I get home.
> 
> View attachment 5094536


When I was younger I wore my hair shorter and had to go to the hair stylist. She was cutting my hair to chin length. Then she asked if she should backcomb it. When she showed me the mirror I almost fell from the chair. My hair was like a huge helmet made from candy floss. I went home on bike. Not only was this the fastest trip home I ever did, it was also very windy. So when I got home the candy floss on my head was standing up like a bush. My father was in the garden (together with the lawnmower) and was just staring at me. I ran right into the bathroom and washed my hair.
Hair stylists do not see me very often nowadays.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> When I was younger I wore my hair shorter and had to go to the hair stylist. She was cutting my hair to chin length. Then she asked if she should backcomb it. When she showed me the mirror I almost fell from the chair. My hair was like a huge helmet made from candy floss. I went home on bike. Not only was this the fastest trip home I ever did, it was also very windy. So when I got home the candy floss on my head was standing up like a bush. My father was in the garden (together with the lawnmower) and was just staring at me. I ran right into the bathroom and washed my hair.
> Hair stylists do not see me very often nowadays.



Talk about the “haircut from Hell.”  

I don’t blame you for being traumatized, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> When I was younger I wore my hair shorter and had to go to the hair stylist. She was cutting my hair to chin length. Then she asked if she should backcomb it. When she showed me the mirror I almost fell from the chair. My hair was like a huge helmet made from candy floss. I went home on bike. Not only was this the fastest trip home I ever did, it was also very windy. So when I got home the candy floss on my head was standing up like a bush. My father was in the garden (together with the lawnmower) and was just staring at me. I ran right into the bathroom and washed my hair.
> Hair stylists do not see me very often nowadays.


Oh my that is traumatic!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Talk about the “haircut from Hell.”
> 
> I don’t blame you for being traumatized, Ludmilla!





Tomsmom said:


> Oh my that is traumatic!!


It looked ridiculously unreal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday all!
Having a day off went to town for a few errands.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Having a day off went to town for a few errands.
> View attachment 5094989



Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 

Inspired by your beautiful bags, we now have a new saying on our Island. 

*“You can’t go wrong when your bag is brown!”  *

Especially with a bag like your Lexy! 

There is absolutely nothing I don’t love about it.  

Worthy of its iconic status, it continues to endure while other bag fads and flirtations fade.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Having a day off went to town for a few errands.
> View attachment 5094989


Gorgeous!  That handle is so pretty !


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  It’s a holiday weekend in the US so dh and miss14 and I are going away to a friends vacation house in the country.  I think I’ll stay in the Artsy.  My other choice is a LP.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  It’s a holiday weekend in the US so dh and miss14 and I are going away to a friends vacation house in the country.  I think I’ll stay in the Artsy.  My other choice is a LP.



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

Great choice sticking with the Artsy.  

Stylish yet practical, it’ll take you through the weekend and whatever the weather decides.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, Islanders!  

The weather here has turned from sunny summer temps to overcast skies, temps in the forties, and wind.  

Perfect for a trip down memory lane with Auntie Fim.  

I grew up in a small town with a long name. Our only other distinction was that we hosted the first Carnival of the season every year on the last weekend in May.  

The weather invariably was the same as today. But that never stopped any of us from going to the Carnival in droves.  

Smaller kids had to wait until Saturday afternoon to go. Once there, the rules were simple. Before heading off to the Beer Tent, my father would give me a roll of tickets and enough money for cotton candy, a candied apple, and a six inch rope of pulled taffy.

After that I was on my own. I rode the merry go round, waited in line at the pony ride for the Shetland pony with the red saddle, and then went on to the flying swings.  

A calculating little wretch even back then, I always timed running out of money and tickets with the number of beers my father would‘ve had by then.  

”I thought I already gave you a dollar.” he’d say, his speech beginning to ever so slur.  

”No, Daddy.” I’d reply. “You said you’d give me a dollar after I rode all the rides.”  

Worked like a charm every time.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Islanders!
> 
> The weather here has turned from sunny summer temps to overcast skies, temps in the forties, and wind.
> 
> Perfect for a trip down memory lane with Auntie Fim.
> 
> I grew up in a small town with a long name. Our only other distinction was that we hosted the first Carnival of the season every year on the last weekend in May.
> 
> The weather invariably was the same as today. But that never stopped any of us from going to the Carnival in droves.
> 
> Smaller kids had to wait until Saturday afternoon to go. Once there, the rules were simple. Before heading off to the Beer Tent, my father would give me a roll of tickets and enough money for cotton candy, a candied apple, and a six inch rope of pulled taffy.
> 
> After that I was on my own. I rode the merry go round, waited in line at the pony ride for the Shetland pony with the red saddle, and then went on to the flying swings.
> 
> A calculating little wretch even back then, I always timed running out of money and tickets with the number of beers my father would‘ve had by then.
> 
> ”I thought I already gave you a dollar.” he’d say, his speech beginning to ever so slur.
> 
> ”No, Daddy.” I’d reply. “You said you’d give me a dollar after I rode all the rides.”
> 
> Worked like a charm every time.


I love your childhood memories, Fim.
A few weeks ago, I heard a writer say that to know what we really intend on doing in our lives, we have to go back to what we liked doing, played with and so on when we were kids. As if reconnecting ourselves to the child we used to be was a way to find our true self.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love your childhood memories, Fim.
> A few weeks ago, I heard a writer say that to know what we really intend on doing in our lives, we have to go back to what we liked doing, played with and so on when we were kids. As if reconnecting ourselves to the child we used to be was a way to find our true self.



I know I was far more daring as a child than I am now, Mariapia. 

So much so that your parents would’ve rightly forbidden you to have me as a playmate.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Tastes change, but when it comes to bags I’d say they evolve. 

Years ago there was a bag that I wanted more than anything else.  

Piero Guidi’s droll take on the psychedelic sixties, it cost too much for me to consider at the time.  

Now (all these years later) that bag is on eBay at a price I can easily manage.  

There is just one little problem. Seeing this bag again after all this time....  

I have to say is I can’t imagine a more butt ugly bag if I tried.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  I passed my paper!!  Only 2 more classes to go and I get my BSN!!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  I passed my paper!!  Only 2 more classes to go and I get my BSN!!


Yay...whoohooo.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  I passed my paper!!  Only 2 more classes to go and I get my BSN!!



Good on you, Tomsmom! 

We knew you could do it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Taking the circus to town to run some errands....


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking the circus to town to run some errands....
> 
> View attachment 5096235


Love the bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Tastes change, but when it comes to bags I’d say they evolve.
> 
> Years ago there was a bag that I wanted more than anything else.
> 
> Piero Guidi’s droll take on the psychedelic sixties, it cost too much for me to consider at the time.
> 
> Now (all these years later) that bag is on eBay at a price I can easily manage.
> 
> There is just one little problem. Seeing this bag again after all this time....
> 
> I have to say is I can’t imagine a more butt ugly bag if I tried.
> 
> View attachment 5096034



It is definitely a special bag.  


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  I passed my paper!!  Only 2 more classes to go and I get my BSN!!


Yay!!!! So happy for and very proud of you!  


Fimpagebag said:


> Taking the circus to town to run some errands....
> 
> View attachment 5096235


Glad you take it out.  It looks very pretty with your outfit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Went to the beergarden with one of my many former bosses. He was my very first boss at the university.


Took my navy Cuir.
As you can see - we had some sun finally.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Went to the beergarden with one of my many former bosses. He was my very first boss at the university.
> View attachment 5096246
> 
> Took my navy Cuir.
> As you can see - we had some sun finally.



Saw this on the Longchamp forum and like it more now that I know it got to go with you to the beergarden.  

Have a wonderful sunny Saturday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Saw this on the Longchamp forum and like it more now that I know it got to go with you to the beergarden.
> 
> Have a wonderful sunny Saturday!


Yes! The bag had fun today. Need to take it out more often. At the same time I am wondering if I should add another Cuir.  There will be a greyish/taupe one in the winter collection. Sigh.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  I passed my paper!!  Only 2 more classes to go and I get my BSN!!


Wonderful news, Tomsmom


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! The bag had fun today. Need to take it out more often. At the same time I am wondering if I should add another Cuir.  There will be a greyish/taupe one in the winter collection. Sigh.


Those Cuir are irresistible, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking the circus to town to run some errands....
> 
> View attachment 5096235


the Circus looks great on you, Fim.
I like it better than the psychedelic bag....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> the Circus looks great on you, Fim.
> I like it better than the psychedelic bag....



So do I, Mariapia.  

It’s hard to believe that the same designer came up with such two disparate bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Those Cuir are irresistible, Ludmilla.



They absolutely are, Mariapia. 

Lately only the threat of rain and a visit to my hairdresser has gotten me to change out of my Cuirs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! The bag had fun today. Need to take it out more often. At the same time I am wondering if I should add another Cuir.  There will be a greyish/taupe one in the winter collection. Sigh.



Hmmm, it sounds like you need to chat with your Evil Twin, Ludmilla. 

I think we know what she would advise.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Went to the beergarden with one of my many former bosses. He was my very first boss at the university.
> View attachment 5096246
> 
> Took my navy Cuir.
> As you can see - we had some sun finally.


Love the navy!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> They absolutely are, Mariapia.
> 
> Lately only the threat of rain and a visit to my hairdresser has gotten me to change out of my Cuirs.


It already rained on my Cuir, Fim, and nothing happened to it...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It already rained on my Cuir, Fim, and nothing happened to it...



Shhhh...my other bags are listening, Mariapia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Those Cuir are irresistible, Ludmilla.


Thank you! They definitely are! 


Fimpagebag said:


> So do I, Mariapia.
> 
> It’s hard to believe that the same designer came up with such two disparate bags.


Maybe he had a bad day. Or hurting teeth?


Fimpagebag said:


> Hmmm, it sounds like you need to chat with your Evil Twin, Ludmilla.
> 
> I think we know what she would advise.


My evil twin is already checking the LC website to see if the new colours are available.  
(And my Cuirs had been exposed to rain and snow. )


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday.  It’s pouring up here in the country, dh has agreed to take me to the outlets for shopping, good man!  

I emailed my college mentor about passing the paper and she suggested me taking the last 2 classes during June and o would finish school early.  I’m going to go for it!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

My internet was down yesterday and is still having some problems.  

Be that as it may, yesterday was a good opportunity for me to catch up with some yard work as well as restoring order to the chaos of my bags. 

It took some doing, but now I can easily lay hands on any bag I have without fearing either an avalanche or a prolonged excavation!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My internet was down yesterday and is still having some problems.
> 
> Be that as it may, yesterday was a good opportunity for me to catch up with some yard work as well as restoring order to the chaos of my bags.
> 
> It took some doing, but now I can easily lay hands on any bag I have without fearing either an avalanche or a prolonged excavation!


A job well done!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My internet was down yesterday and is still having some problems.
> 
> Be that as it may, yesterday was a good opportunity for me to catch up with some yard work as well as restoring order to the chaos of my bags.
> 
> It took some doing, but now I can easily lay hands on any bag I have without fearing either an avalanche or a prolonged excavation!


Happy Monday, Fim  
I have a silly question...
How did you restore order?
By sizes, by colours, by seasons, by types of bags?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday.  It’s pouring up here in the country, dh has agreed to take me to the outlets for shopping, good man!
> 
> I emailed my college mentor about passing the paper and she suggested me taking the last 2 classes during June and o would finish school early.  I’m going to go for it!!


This sounds great!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My internet was down yesterday and is still having some problems.
> 
> Be that as it may, yesterday was a good opportunity for me to catch up with some yard work as well as restoring order to the chaos of my bags.
> 
> It took some doing, but now I can easily lay hands on any bag I have without fearing either an avalanche or a prolonged excavation!


Aah. A job that I should do with my whole cave here at the country.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, Fim
> I have a silly question...
> How did you restore order?
> By sizes, by colours, by seasons, by types of bags?



Not silly at all, Mariapia. 

I separated my bags first by brand, then by ”one hit wonders.” (re: Franco Sarto, Piero Guidi, etc.)  

My favorite bags went on the top shelf of my main closet, with a piece of masking tape on each of their dust bags identifying the bag within. 

I arranged my other bags similarly in my other closet, each as instantly identifiable at a glance.  

Lastly, I made a list of which bags are in which closet and put it in my desk drawer.  

So now I can find whatever bag I want when I want.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Aah. A job that I should do with my whole cave here at the country.



Having seen your bags, Ludmilla, I think it‘s less a cave and more akin to Aladdin’s jewel studded cavern!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Not silly at all, Mariapia.
> 
> I separated my bags first by brand, then by ”one hit wonders.” (re: Franco Sarto, Piero Guidi, etc.)
> 
> My favorite bags went on the top shelf of my main closet, with a piece of masking tape on each of their dust bags identifying the bag within.
> 
> I arranged my other bags similarly in my other closet, each as instantly identifiable at a glance.
> 
> Lastly, I made a list of which bags are in which closet and put it in my desk drawer.
> 
> So now I can find whatever bag I want when I want.


This is neat! You are so organised!


Fimpagebag said:


> Having seen your bags, Ludmilla, I think it‘s less a cave and more akin to Aladdin’s jewel studded cavern!


No, no. It is the cave of a dragon that has squirrel genes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Still working remote at the country this week. Quick errand to the bakery … took one of my most neglected bags:



Small Bayswater look-a-like by Gianni Conti.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> No, no. It is the cave of a dragon that has squirrel genes.



I don’t blame you, Ludmilla. I wouldn’t go anywhere near this guy.....


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Still working remote at the country this week. Quick errand to the bakery … took one of my most neglected bags:
> 
> View attachment 5097661
> 
> Small Bayswater look-a-like by Gianni Conti.



Gorgeous bag, Ludmilla! Such a deep rich color!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Still working remote at the country this week. Quick errand to the bakery … took one of my most neglected bags:
> 
> View attachment 5097661
> 
> Small Bayswater look-a-like by Gianni Conti.


It‘s a wonderful bag, Ludmilla.
I don’t understand why it is part of your most neglected bags ...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not silly at all, Mariapia.
> 
> I separated my bags first by brand, then by ”one hit wonders.” (re: Franco Sarto, Piero Guidi, etc.)
> 
> My favorite bags went on the top shelf of my main closet, with a piece of masking tape on each of their dust bags identifying the bag within.
> 
> I arranged my other bags similarly in my other closet, each as instantly identifiable at a glance.
> 
> Lastly, I made a list of which bags are in which closet and put it in my desk drawer.
> 
> So now I can find whatever bag I want when I want.


Wow 
You are amazing, Fim.
 I think I would need more than one day to do such a great job...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t blame you, Ludmilla. I wouldn’t go anywhere near this guy.....
> 
> View attachment 5097675





Fimpagebag said:


> Gorgeous bag, Ludmilla! Such a deep rich color!


Thank you!


Mariapia said:


> It‘s a wonderful bag, Ludmilla.
> I don’t understand why it is part of your most neglected bags ...


Because it is too small for my needs. 
It is a date night/ going out bag. I do not have dates and going out was kind of difficult during the past year.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow
> You are amazing, Fim.
> I think I would need more than one day to do such a great job...



Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. 

I‘d had plenty of experience categorizing chemicals when I was working in the labs at the college. I had to separate organic chemicals from inorganic chemicals, acids from bases etc.  

Compared to that, organizing my bags was a whole lot easier, and a whole lot less hazardous....  

Unless I decide that there’s room for a few more bags....


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia.
> 
> I‘d had plenty of experience categorizing chemicals when I was working in the labs at the college. I had to separate organic chemicals from inorganic chemicals, acids from bases etc.
> 
> Compared to that, organizing my bags was a whole lot easier, and a whole lot less hazardous....
> 
> Unless I decide that there’s room for a few more bags....


And probably a lot more fun!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Because it is too small for my needs.
> It is a date night/ going out bag. I do not have dates and going out was kind of difficult during the past year.


You are not the only one, Ludmilla...
I have my share of neglected bags too. Either too small or too heavy...
On the other hand, I never go out in the evening either. I can let my sleeping (small )bags sleep..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia.
> 
> I‘d had plenty of experience categorizing chemicals when I was working in the labs at the college. I had to separate organic chemicals from inorganic chemicals, acids from bases etc.
> 
> Compared to that, organizing my bags was a whole lot easier, and a whole lot less hazardous....
> 
> Unless I decide that there’s room for a few more bags....


While reorganizing your bags, Fim, did you leave  enough room for the new bag you are going to get soon?
Silly question!
I am sure you did...


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You are not the only one, Ludmilla...
> I have my share of neglected bags too. Either too small or too heavy...
> On the other hand, I never go out in the evening either. I can let my sleeping (small )bags sleep..


Mine sleep very well, too. And the list of them is quite impressive. At least I have learnt something. No more cute small bags for me.


----------



## Narnanz

nm...but will be as soon as I find the photo.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> While reorganizing your bags, Fim, did you leave  enough room for the new bag you are going to get soon?
> Silly question!
> I am sure you did...



You know me far too well, Mariapia.  

I made sure I’d have two spaces ready and waiting for the two bags I’m anticipating for my birthday.


----------



## Claudia Herzog

Ludmilla said:


> Still working remote at the country this week. Quick errand to the bakery … took one of my most neglected bags:
> 
> View attachment 5097661
> 
> Small Bayswater look-a-like by Gianni Conti.



Oh wow, that's pretty.  Thank you for calling Gianni Conti to my attention!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Not silly at all, Mariapia.
> 
> I separated my bags first by brand, then by ”one hit wonders.” (re: Franco Sarto, Piero Guidi, etc.)
> 
> My favorite bags went on the top shelf of my main closet, with a piece of masking tape on each of their dust bags identifying the bag within.
> 
> I arranged my other bags similarly in my other closet, each as instantly identifiable at a glance.
> 
> Lastly, I made a list of which bags are in which closet and put it in my desk drawer.
> 
> So now I can find whatever bag I want when I want.


I have fun with mine...got a room just for my bags and scarves.


----------



## Narnanz

I have more Coach now...and some of those bags are gone with new ones living in their place.


----------



## Ludmilla

Claudia Herzog said:


> Oh wow, that's pretty.  Thank you for calling Gianni Conti to my attention!


They have some lovely bags. And you can buy them in bag stores in Italy. This one I got as a souvenir at Lake Garda a few years ago.


Narnanz said:


> I have fun with mine...got a room just for my bags and scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098002
> View attachment 5098001
> View attachment 5098000


Well, this is impressive! I love it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I have fun with mine...got a room just for my bags and scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098002
> View attachment 5098001
> View attachment 5098000



Absolutely phenomenal, Narnanz!  

What a fantastic way to both showcase and secure your awesome collection!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> I have fun with mine...got a room just for my bags and scarves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5098002
> View attachment 5098001
> View attachment 5098000



love this!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I have more Coach now...and some of those bags are gone with new ones living in their place.



Bravo, Narnanz!  

That’s the difference between a curated collection and going full on Ferengi.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Kudos to my Evil Twin who convinced me to open my DH’s gift to me in advance. 

Without going into the gory details, the lining in the vintage Meyers he‘d bought had pulled away from inside the bag and was in need of few drops of superglue to secure it properly. 

Which, unbeknownst to him, I have. 

So now when I officially open his gift on my birthday we’ll both be pleased.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Kudos to my Evil Twin who convinced me to open my DH’s gift to me in advance.
> 
> Without going into the gory details, the lining in the vintage Meyers he‘d bought had pulled away from inside the bag and was in need of few drops of superglue to secure it properly.
> 
> Which, unbeknownst to him, I have.
> 
> So now when I officially open his gift on my birthday we’ll both be pleased.


Fim! You are full of resources!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Fim! You are full of resources!



Along with a questionable motive or two, Ludmilla! 

Receiving a bag from a loved one is akin to tasting something they‘ve spent hours preparing and doing your best not to gag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Kudos to my Evil Twin who convinced me to open my DH’s gift to me in advance.
> 
> Without going into the gory details, the lining in the vintage Meyers he‘d bought had pulled away from inside the bag and was in need of few drops of superglue to secure it properly.
> 
> Which, unbeknownst to him, I have.
> 
> So now when I officially open his gift on my birthday we’ll both be pleased.



We are all looking forward to your reveal, Fim.
When is your birthday?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are all looking forward to your reveal, Fim.
> When is your birthday?



A week from tomorrow, Mariapia.  

My daughter and I are planning a pre-birthday shopping trip this Saturday. It’s the first time we’ll be seeing each other since last year and she’s hinted that she also just might give me my birthday present early so she see my reaction when I open it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A week from tomorrow, Mariapia.
> 
> My daughter and I are planning a pre-birthday shopping trip this Saturday. It’s the first time we’ll be seeing each other since last year and she’s hinted that she also just might give me my birthday present early so she see my reaction when I open it.


Wonderful, Fim!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> A week from tomorrow, Mariapia.
> 
> My daughter and I are planning a pre-birthday shopping trip this Saturday. It’s the first time we’ll be seeing each other since last year and she’s hinted that she also just might give me my birthday present early so she see my reaction when I open it.


That sounds lovely!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, you aren’t going to believe me....
It’s raining again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you aren’t going to believe me....
> It’s raining again.


Oh nooo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> A week from tomorrow, Mariapia.
> 
> My daughter and I are planning a pre-birthday shopping trip this Saturday. It’s the first time we’ll be seeing each other since last year and she’s hinted that she also just might give me my birthday present early so she see my reaction when I open it.


Hehe. This sounds excellent!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you aren’t going to believe me....
> It’s raining again.



I can well imagine how frustrated you must be, Mariapia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, you aren’t going to believe me....
> It’s raining again.


Ughhhh!!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Oh nooo!





Fimpagebag said:


> I can well imagine how frustrated you must be, Mariapia.





Tomsmom said:


> Ughhhh!!!!


The sun is coming back tomorrow according to the weather forecast...but only for two days...
Then... we are going to have rain again from Saturday to next Friday....


----------



## Fimpagebag

After a long hectic day, Lobster Shack and Longchamps? Sign me up!


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> The sun is coming back tomorrow according to the weather forecast...but only for two days...
> Then... we are going to have rain again from Saturday to next Friday....


Send some of that rain to us. We are in a drought.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> After a long hectic day, Lobster Shack and Longchamps? Sign me up!
> 
> View attachment 5099443


Beautiful picture !!  Love it!


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> A week from tomorrow, Mariapia.
> 
> My daughter and I are planning a pre-birthday shopping trip this Saturday. It’s the first time we’ll be seeing each other since last year and she’s hinted that she also just might give me my birthday present early so she see my reaction when I open it.


This sounds very very nice! Cannot wait to see! Happy birthday in advance!
lobster shack and longchamps sound perfect. Great color!


----------



## Narnanz

Doing @Tomsmom  proud...found these at the thrift. Tods($8)  and Furla($5)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Doing @Tomsmom  proud...found these at the thrift. Tods($8)  and Furla($5)
> View attachment 5099472
> View attachment 5099473



Doing all our Islanders proud, Narnanz! 

What great bags! And at those prices? I swoon....


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> This sounds very very nice! Cannot wait to see! Happy birthday in advance!
> lobster shack and longchamps sound perfect. Great color!



Thank you, 880. 

I’m really looking forward to Saturday too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful picture !!  Love it!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

I can never have too much lobster, or too many Longchamps!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Send some of that rain to us. We are in a drought.



Isn’t that always the way, whateve?


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Doing @Tomsmom  proud...found these at the thrift. Tods($8)  and Furla($5)
> View attachment 5099472
> View attachment 5099473


You did great!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I don’t have to go in to work today due to it being a “professional development” day.  Instead we all get to meet virtually and be bored all together, blech. At least I’m home right?  

I found this beautiful bag from Anthropologie at the thrift yesterday. It’s leather and I think it’s pretty


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I don’t have to go in to work today due to it being a “professional development” day.  Instead we all get to meet virtually and be bored all together, blech. At least I’m home right?
> 
> I found this beautiful bag from Anthropologie at the thrift yesterday. It’s leather and I think it’s pretty
> 
> View attachment 5099885



Happy Thursday, Tomsmom!  

I think they call it a virtual meeting is because virtually nothing actually gets accomplished. 

Unlike your Thrift finds. You’re going to have a lot of fun with your Anthropologie tote.  

Classy but ”kicking it” with its long tassels and knotted handles, it can lend itself to any amount of summer fun.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I don’t have to go in to work today due to it being a “professional development” day.  Instead we all get to meet virtually and be bored all together, blech. At least I’m home right?
> 
> I found this beautiful bag from Anthropologie at the thrift yesterday. It’s leather and I think it’s pretty
> 
> View attachment 5099885


Great find, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> After a long hectic day, Lobster Shack and Longchamps? Sign me up!
> 
> View attachment 5099443


You look great!


whateve said:


> Send some of that rain to us. We are in a drought.


+1. we need some rain, too. 


Narnanz said:


> Doing @Tomsmom  proud...found these at the thrift. Tods($8)  and Furla($5)
> View attachment 5099472
> View attachment 5099473


Oooh! Those are pretty cool!


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I don’t have to go in to work today due to it being a “professional development” day.  Instead we all get to meet virtually and be bored all together, blech. At least I’m home right?
> 
> I found this beautiful bag from Anthropologie at the thrift yesterday. It’s leather and I think it’s pretty
> 
> View attachment 5099885


Great bag!
Not so great about the virtual meeting, though. Hope it is more fun than expected.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You look great!
> 
> +1. we need some rain, too.
> 
> Oooh! Those are pretty cool!
> 
> Great bag!
> Not so great about the virtual meeting, though. Hope it is more fun than expected.


The meeting is fairly boring I’ve been texting with one of my new nursing friends I met at the vaccine center. She’s great.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The meeting is fairly boring I’ve been texting with one of my new nursing friends I met at the vaccine center. She’s great.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I don’t have to go in to work today due to it being a “professional development” day.  Instead we all get to meet virtually and be bored all together, blech. At least I’m home right?
> 
> I found this beautiful bag from Anthropologie at the thrift yesterday. It’s leather and I think it’s pretty
> 
> View attachment 5099885


lovd the tassels...and is it a pale mint green?


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> lovd the tassels...and is it a pale mint green?


Yes it is !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

This... is going to require some explanation    

Last month my late sister’s husband passed away after a long battle with a terminal condition. His oldest daughter took care of him in her home these past three years, knowing the inevitable, but striving to give him the quality of life that was so important  to him.  

After the inevitable came, I counseled my niece not to forget all the good times and happy memories with her dad.    

Yesterday she phoned me and asked to come by for a visit. She said she’d done as I’d said and had revisited many of her childhood memories. Along with those of her parents, she told me that one other person had figured prominently in her happiest memories.  

Her crazy Aunt Fim.  

And knowing my birthday was coming, my niece decided to buy me a bag that to her recaptured all those happy times and mad adventures. 

Yep. She bought me the butt ugly bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Making the best of a bad bag situation....   

I’ve already decided to wear the bag my niece gave me only to family functions when I know she’ll be there.  

Otherwise it will snooze in my closet until the need arises.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> This... is going to require some explanation
> 
> Last month my late sister’s husband passed away after a long battle with a terminal condition. His oldest daughter took care of him in her home these past three years, knowing the inevitable, but striving to give him the quality of life that was so important  to him.
> 
> After the inevitable came, I counseled my niece not to forget all the good times and happy memories with her dad.
> 
> Yesterday she phoned me and asked to come by for a visit. She said she’d done as I’d said and had revisited many of her childhood memories. Along with those of her parents, she told me that one other person had figured prominently in her happiest memories.
> 
> Her crazy Aunt Fim.
> 
> And knowing my birthday was coming, my niece decided to buy me a bag that to her recaptured all those happy times and mad adventures.
> 
> Yep. She bought me the butt ugly bag.
> 
> View attachment 5100858


Seems like all your lucky stars in the universe have aligned. 
How did she know about that bag? Lucky guess?


----------



## Mariapia

What a funny story, Fim.
I love it.
Finally, the psychedelic bag was meant to be yours…
As Ludmilla says,  all stars have aligned.. Statistically there was no chance of this bag being the one you told us about a few days ago…
How did your niece know?
It’s a small world….
Maybe she is a  TPF member…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Seems like all your lucky stars in the universe have aligned.
> How did she know about that bag? Lucky guess?



She knew I already had a Piero Guidi bag, Ludmilla.

But she didn’t want to buy another bag with the same “Magic Circus” print. So when she saw this monstrosity on eBay she thought it would be “something really different.”

Which is about the kindest thing I can say about it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a funny story, Fim.
> I love it.
> Finally, the psychedelic bag was meant to be yours…
> As Ludmilla says,  all stars have aligned.. Statistically there was no chance of this bag being the one you told us about a few days ago…
> How did your niece know?
> It’s a small world….
> Maybe she is a  TPF member…



Most definitely she is not, Mariapia.  

She saw the bag on eBay and I suspect affordability came into play in her desire to buy a Piero Guidi for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> She knew I already had a Piero Guidi bag, Ludmilla.
> 
> But she didn’t want to buy another bag with the same “Magic Circus” print. So when she saw this monstrosity on eBay she thought it would be “something really different.”
> 
> Which is about the kindest thing I can say about it.


It‘s a nice move of her. If she is not into bags it is quite cool that she knows what bags you have and what you would like.
With that bag she put a bit too much emphasis on *crazy* aunt Fim, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have slept so unwell today, I am in full jetlag mode. Sigh. Coffee does not help much.


Happy Saturday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have slept so unwell today, I am in full jetlag mode. Sigh. Coffee does not help much.
> View attachment 5101609
> 
> Happy Saturday!



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

I’m having my own bout of insomnia as well. In my case it has less to do with anticipation of today’s shopping trip and more to do with our oldest dog’s increasing need to be taken outside all hours of the night.

Of course if she’s going outside, the two terriers immediately wake and want to go outside as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have slept so unwell today, I am in full jetlag mode. Sigh. Coffee does not help much.
> View attachment 5101609
> 
> Happy Saturday!


Hi Ludmilla!
I think that going for a walk or basking in the sun could do you good


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m having my own bout of insomnia as well. In my case it has less to do with anticipation of today’s shopping trip and more to do with our oldest dog’s increasing need to be taken outside all hours of the night.
> 
> Of course if she’s going outside, the two terriers immediately wake and want to go outside as well.


Happy Saturday, Fim
I have been there with my 19 year old dog..
He used to start barking in the middle of the night..
And I live on the third floor..with 7 other flats  ( and neighbours )in the building…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday, Fim
> I have been there with my 19 year old dog..
> He used to start barking in the middle of the night..
> And I live on the third floor..with 7 other flats  ( and neighbours )in the building…



I don’t know what’s worse, Mariapia. Waking the neighbors or having to go outside in the night and be prepared for the terriers to rouse a skunk or take on a raccoon bigger than both of them!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t know what’s worse, Mariapia. Waking the neighbors or having to go outside in the night and be prepared for the terriers to rouse a skunk or take on a raccoon bigger than both of them!


Of course, I had to go outside in the middle of the night too, Fim…
No skunks or raccoons in the neighborhood  but… all kinds of people, leaving the  next door night club at 3 am , some of them completely drunk and  ready for a fight…


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> This... is going to require some explanation
> 
> Last month my late sister’s husband passed away after a long battle with a terminal condition. His oldest daughter took care of him in her home these past three years, knowing the inevitable, but striving to give him the quality of life that was so important  to him.
> 
> After the inevitable came, I counseled my niece not to forget all the good times and happy memories with her dad.
> 
> Yesterday she phoned me and asked to come by for a visit. She said she’d done as I’d said and had revisited many of her childhood memories. Along with those of her parents, she told me that one other person had figured prominently in her happiest memories.
> 
> Her crazy Aunt Fim.
> 
> And knowing my birthday was coming, my niece decided to buy me a bag that to her recaptured all those happy times and mad adventures.
> 
> Yep. She bought me the butt ugly bag.
> 
> View attachment 5100858


I’m in the minority, but I think the bag looks great on you  perhaps with a crossbody strap so you can wear it towards your back


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday! Clearing out my shoe closet…not fun.  Some I am more than glad to donate and move on, others…I keep for sentimental value go figure or they were such an awesome find I couldn’t possibly  get rid of them.
I should work on my paper today, a new paper for one of my final classes, but I hear the thrift store calling!!

Ludmilla I really hope you get some energy today. There’s nothing like unwell sleep.  Hugs.


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> I’m in the minority, but I think the bag looks great on you  perhaps with a crossbody strap so you can wear it towards your back



That’s a good idea, 880.  

Even of if the crossbody option doesn’t work out, you’ve convinced me to look at the bag in a new light.  

Not unlike like a new mom with a homely infant, I’m now determined to love “Ugly Baby Guidi” no matter what.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, I had to go outside in the middle of the night too, Fim…
> No skunks or raccoons in the neighborhood  but… all kinds of people, leaving the  next door night club at 3 am , some of them completely drunk and  ready for a fight…



Good point, Mariapia. 

I’ll consider myself lucky and stick with nature’s nightlife!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Yesterday’s shopping trip with my daughter was so much fun!  

And at the end of it, she gave me the bag she’d chosen for me for my birthday.  

A vintage gold Ganson that I absolutely love! 

There is nothing about this bag that I would change. It easily accommodates all my essentials and more. The strap’s slide buckle allows me to adjust the strap to any length that works for me on any given day with any given outfit.  

So here she is, fellow Islanders. She may not glitter, but she’s gold!  

A deep front pocket...




Back view...





Side view...


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Yesterday’s shopping trip with my daughter was so much fun!
> 
> And at the end of it, she gave me the bag she’d chosen for me for my birthday.
> 
> A vintage gold Ganson that I absolutely love!
> 
> There is nothing about this bag that I would change. It easily accommodates all my essentials and more. The strap’s slide buckle allows me to adjust the strap to any length that works for me on any given day with any given outfit.
> 
> So here she is, fellow Islanders. She may not glitter, but she’s gold!
> 
> A deep front pocket...
> 
> View attachment 5102697
> 
> 
> Back view...
> 
> View attachment 5102698
> 
> 
> 
> Side view...
> 
> View attachment 5102701


Beautiful bag, I love the gold !


----------



## Fimpagebag

More from my daughter’s and my shopping spree...

Summer shoes! 

A pair of mint green TeVa’s




Pink Sketchers





And yes, another pair of white slip on sneakers


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag, I love the gold !



I thought you might, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you might, Tomsmom!


Yes I love things that sparkle, lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> More from my daughter’s and my shopping spree...
> 
> Summer shoes!
> 
> A pair of mint green TeVa’s
> 
> View attachment 5102710
> 
> 
> Pink Sketchers
> 
> View attachment 5102711
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, another pair of white slip on sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5102712


Those tevas are so so cool!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Took my gold Ganson to town to pick up a prescription. It’s actually a bit of a chameleon, going from pale gold to definite gold depending on the light.


----------



## Fimpagebag

But this one is for 880, paired with the power of the bandana...


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Those tevas are so so cool!



They really are, Tomsmom.  

The straps are fully adjustable, and can be worn as sandals or (horror of horrors) with socks.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Still playing with my birthday bag. Thinking I like this look the best...


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Yesterday’s shopping trip with my daughter was so much fun!
> 
> And at the end of it, she gave me the bag she’d chosen for me for my birthday.
> 
> A vintage gold Ganson that I absolutely love!
> 
> There is nothing about this bag that I would change. It easily accommodates all my essentials and more. The strap’s slide buckle allows me to adjust the strap to any length that works for me on any given day with any given outfit.
> 
> So here she is, fellow Islanders. She may not glitter, but she’s gold!
> 
> A deep front pocket...
> 
> View attachment 5102697
> 
> 
> Back view...
> 
> View attachment 5102698
> 
> 
> 
> Side view...
> 
> View attachment 5102701





Fimpagebag said:


> More from my daughter’s and my shopping spree...
> 
> Summer shoes!
> 
> A pair of mint green TeVa’s
> 
> View attachment 5102710
> 
> 
> Pink Sketchers
> 
> View attachment 5102711
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, another pair of white slip on sneakers
> 
> View attachment 5102712


What pretty sparkling birthday bag! Love it. Esp. how you wear her.
Also like the crazy bag. It works really well with a black outfit. 
Hehe. Congrats on the shoes too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What pretty sparkling birthday bag! Love it. Esp. how you wear her.
> Also like the crazy bag. It works really well with a black outfit.
> Hehe. Congrats on the shoes too!



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

I hope you slept well last night and feel better today.  

I’m glad you like the gold bag.

And you’re right about the crazy Guidi. Black does seem to suit her best.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Back at the office. As I had to schlepp the schlepptop ( German nickname for laptop) I took one of my many LC bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I hope you slept well last night and feel better today.
> 
> I’m glad you like the gold bag.
> 
> And you’re right about the crazy Guidi. Black does seem to suit her best.


Sleep was better, thank you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Back at the office. As I had to schlepp the schlepptop ( German nickname for laptop) I took one of my many LC bags.
> View attachment 5103459



Happy Monday, Ludmilla! 

What an apt nickname for your laptop! 

And what a great choice with your LC.  

Living as I have ”in the navel of nowhere” for the greater part of my life, I’ve always had to depend solely on my own vehicle for transportation. 

So the challenges of mass transit are something I can only imagine. 

Particularly those mornings when I was in a less than perfect mood on my way to work.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I decided to change to the leather Anthropologie bag. It’s very big lol but great for work. Very slouchy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I decided to change to the leather Anthropologie bag. It’s very big lol but great for work. Very slouchy
> 
> View attachment 5103465




Good morning, Tomsmom! 

Love seeing your Anthropologie already in action! 

There’s so much to love about this bag. 

The color is perfect for summer. And the tassels only add to the bag’s light of heart vibe. Another great find and jewel added to your crown!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

Some observations from my daughter’s and my epic shopping heyday.

1. Everywhere we went the level of civility and good cheer was off the charts.

2. Business was brisk, especially in Ulta Beauty where lipstick in particular was doing a roaring trade.

3. Equally popular was the Designer Shoe Warehouse (aka DSW) where yours truly went wild up and down the aisles.

4. The same was true at Pet Smart, where pet owners were enthusiastically looking for toys and treats to pamper their furry families.

5. Camping gear and fishing rods were also in high demand at the Sportsmen Warehouse with happy shoppers waxing ecstatically about getting back outdoors again.

6. Then there were the bags being offered in several different stores. Not one captured my interest as they looked all too ordinary as well as cheaply made despite their price tag.

7. Despite that, it was a glorious day and perhaps one of the best PR campaigns promoting the benefits of the vaccine for those who are still uncertain about getting vaccinated.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> What an apt nickname for your laptop!
> 
> And what a great choice with your LC.
> 
> Living as I have ”in the navel of nowhere” for the greater part of my life, I’ve always had to depend solely on my own vehicle for transportation.
> 
> So the challenges of mass transit are something I can only imagine.
> 
> Particularly those mornings when I was in a less than perfect mood on my way to work.


Public transport is a a challenge for sure. But in the crowded big city streets with tons of bikers and cars a vehicle of your own can be a challenge, too. Esp. in the morning when coffee hasn’t kicked in, yet. 



Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I decided to change to the leather Anthropologie bag. It’s very big lol but great for work. Very slouchy
> 
> View attachment 5103465


I love slouchy bags. The braided handles are very pretty and I love the colour!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> 
> View attachment 5104232



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!  

I so admire your knack of finding the right bag for the office without surrendering to the mundane.  

Love today’s choice for its leather, color, style, and hardware.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I so admire your knack of finding the right bag for the office without surrendering to the mundane.
> 
> Love today’s choice for its leather, color, style, and hardware.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.  

People aren’t all that different from purses when it comes to the passage of time.

There’s getting older....    

As opposed to “growing” older....     

A grumpy old bag refuses to accommodate what has become the necessities of modern day life.  

While a vintage bag in essence says “bring it on.”  

I know which one I prefer to emulate.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Well...that was a surprise. 

According to my DH, the bag he’d bought me for my birthday turned out to be in worse shape than he’d thought. 

”I could see someone had tried to do something to fix the lining, but it didn’t work. So I chucked the purse in the burning barrel while you were asleep rather than give it to you for your birthday.”  

(FYI, the burning barrel is where my husband and I toss the dead birds and assorted rodents our terriers find rather than bury the carcasses for the terriers to dig up again.) 

Frankly, I’m more relieved than disappointed how things turned out. It would’ve been a hard bag to love under the best of circumstances. 

On a happier note, my DH has decided to leave the bag buying up to me from now on. 

Which is fortuitous as there is a Gerard Darel that I’ve had my eye on lately.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Well...that was a surprise.
> 
> According to my DH, the bag he’d bought me for my birthday turned out to be in worse shape than he’d thought.
> 
> ”I could see someone had tried to do something to fix the lining, but it didn’t work. So I chucked the purse in the burning barrel while you were asleep rather than give it to you for your birthday.”
> 
> (FYI, the burning barrel is where my husband and I toss the dead birds and assorted rodents our terriers find rather than bury the carcasses for the terriers to dig up again.)
> 
> Frankly, I’m more relieved than disappointed how things turned out. It would’ve been a hard bag to love under the best of circumstances.
> 
> On a happier note, my DH has decided to leave the bag buying up to me from now on.
> 
> Which is fortuitous as there is a Gerard Darel that I’ve had my eye on lately.



Sorry about the condition  of the gifted bag, but Yayyy for the alternative plan!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Well...that was a surprise.
> 
> According to my DH, the bag he’d bought me for my birthday turned out to be in worse shape than he’d thought.
> 
> ”I could see someone had tried to do something to fix the lining, but it didn’t work. So I chucked the purse in the burning barrel while you were asleep rather than give it to you for your birthday.”
> 
> (FYI, the burning barrel is where my husband and I toss the dead birds and assorted rodents our terriers find rather than bury the carcasses for the terriers to dig up again.)
> 
> Frankly, I’m more relieved than disappointed how things turned out. It would’ve been a hard bag to love under the best of circumstances.
> 
> On a happier note, my DH has decided to leave the bag buying up to me from now on.
> 
> Which is fortuitous as there is a Gerard Darel that I’ve had my eye on lately.


Ooh! Another Darel?!
Sorry that the actual gift was in a lousy shape.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about the condition  of the gifted bag, but Yayyy for the alternative plan!



I’m actually quite happy with the way things turned out, Tomsmom.  

I’ve held off buying any bags until after my birthday but now I can buy what I like without hesitation.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ooh! Another Darel?!
> Sorry that the actual gift was in a lousy shape.



It’s always a gamble With vintage handbags, Ludmilla. I’ve been surprisingly fortunate, but these things can happen with a bag more than forty years old.

As for the Darel I’m pondering, let’s just say if I win the auction, Miss Darella will have a baby brother of a different color to keep her company.


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of the hats my older sister bought for my birthday...


----------



## Fimpagebag

And the other....


----------



## tealocean

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the hats my older sister bought for my birthday...
> 
> View attachment 5105865


I love this, and you look great! I like the idea of hats, but I get warm quickly. I have a huge beach hat that I love to wear when appropriate; so that's a start.


----------



## Fimpagebag

tealocean said:


> I love this, and you look great! I like the idea of hats, but I get warm quickly. I have a huge beach hat that I love to wear when appropriate; so that's a start.



Thank you, tealocean. I’m glad you like them.  

One of the reason I’ve always loved hats is because I can never have a bad hair day with a hat!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, tealocean. I’m glad you like them.
> 
> One of the reason I’ve always loved hats is because I can never have a bad hair day with a hat!


So true!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> One of the hats my older sister bought for my birthday...
> 
> View attachment 5105865


I love hats, but they fall from my head. I‘d need a needle to fix them.
You look great with hat and bag! Very summery and relaxed. Country elegance. 
Regarding preloved bags - yes, it is a gamble. Like you I have been lucky.  Very eager to see your new Darel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I’ve been busy writing papers for my classes. I did have time to change bags however.  Pics to come


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I love hats, but they fall from my head. I‘d need a needle to fix them.
> You look great with hat and bag! Very summery and relaxed. Country elegance.
> Regarding preloved bags - yes, it is a gamble. Like you I have been lucky.  Very eager to see your new Darel.



I think we all have our Achilles heel when it comes to certain things, Ludmilla.

For you it’s hats, for me it’s high heels. Any shoe with a higher than two inch heel would need training wheels for me to wear them!


----------



## Tomsmom

Broke out the Valentino


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I’ve been busy writing papers for my classes. I did have time to change bags however.  Pics to come



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

I have every confidence all your hard work will pay off. But it always seems more grueling with your goal in sight.  

Keep up the good work, we’re all pulling for you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Broke out the Valentino
> View attachment 5106427



The more I see this bag the more I am enraptured.  

Its separate elements (in what other bags would be discordant) complement one another in an effortless whole.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Tomsmom!
> 
> I have every confidence all your hard work will pay off. But it always seems more grueling with your goal in sight.
> 
> Keep up the good work, we’re all pulling for you!


Thank you so much !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think we all have our Achilles heel when it comes to certain things, Ludmilla.
> 
> For you it’s hats, for me it’s high heels. Any shoe with a higher than two inch heel would need training wheels for me to wear them!
> 
> View attachment 5106426


haha. I cannot do heels either. 


Tomsmom said:


> Broke out the Valentino
> View attachment 5106427


Love the leather. And we all know that I love the colour, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

One of my pet peeves when buying on eBay is when the seller lists a “best offer” option but doesn’t respond to any offer.

Now I’m not one to drastically underbid or be insulting in any way. And I’m fully prepared to respond to a counter offer from the seller.

But when the seller refuses to acknowledge a very reasonable offer, then I have to wonder why they even listed a “best offer” option?

What I do know is that I refuse to deal with that seller no matter how much I like the bag they’re selling.

And I suspect I am not the only potential buyer who feels the same. Respect is a two way street and a unresponsive seller (whether intentionally or not) sends the wrong message to their potential customers.


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> But this one is for 880, paired with the power of the bandana...
> 
> View attachment 5102827


You look fabulous!  Love the hats too! And cannot wait to see the Darel!

@Tomsmom hope your paper revision is going well! Glad you got the Valentino!

@Mariapia, I no longer wear high heels due to ankle cartilage replacement surgery. But, louboutins were always the most uncomfortable


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think we all have our Achilles heel when it comes to certain things, Ludmilla.
> 
> For you it’s hats, for me it’s high heels. Any shoe with a higher than two inch heel would need training wheels for me to wear them!
> 
> View attachment 5106426





Ludmilla said:


> haha. I cannot do heels either.


Fim and Ludmilla, 
I cannot wear high heels either. 
I remember the Louboutin boutique I went to, a few years ago.
I had absolutely no intention of buying a pair, I just wanted to have a look..
There was that tall and elegant Russian girl trying on a pair of stilettos and I asked the SA if I could try them on too
Oh dear, I couldn’t even walk 10 cm in those…
The Russian girl  told me that she wore stilettos only at cocktail parties and for three hours max, she also said the shoes were very uncomfortable..
That was the end of my love affair with Christian Louboutin…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim and Ludmilla,
> I cannot wear high heels either.
> I remember the Louboutin boutique I went to, a few years ago.
> I had absolutely no intention of buying a pair, I just wanted to have a look..
> There was that tall and elegant Russian girl trying on a pair of stilettos and I asked the SA if I could try them on too
> Oh dear, I couldn’t even walk 10 cm in those…
> The Russian girl  told me that she wore stilettos only at cocktail parties and for three hours max, she also said the shoes were very uncomfortable..
> That was the end of my love affair with Christian Louboutin…



Kudos to you for even trying on a pair, Mariapia!  

If I did, I’d be too afraid to even stand up in them!


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> You look fabulous!  Love the hats too! And cannot wait to see the Darel!



All credit goes to you, 880, for making me see the potential in the colorful little Guidi.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

Today is my difficult younger sister’s birthday. 

She is one of those people who means well, but spells it with an h.   

Case in point: tomorrow the family is gathering at my niece’s cottage by the lake to honor her late father. She will provide a platter of deli sandwiches and has asked that we all bring our own liquid refreshment.  

A very straightforward invitation based on the amenities (or lack thereof) of her cottage.  

But not one my difficult younger sister can tolerate. Taking charge as she often does, she has decided we should all bring a dish to pass to the gathering.  

“So what are you going to bring tomorrow?” she asked me this morning when I called to wish her a happy birthday.  

”Phantom chips and dip.” I said, knowing better than to argue with her.  

”Phantom Chips?” she grumped. “I’ve never seen them before.”  

”Most people never do.” I replied.   

Happily, given her utter lack of a sense of humor, it won’t be until tomorrow that she gets the joke.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Today is my difficult younger sister’s birthday.
> 
> She is one of those people who means well, but spells it with an h.
> 
> Case in point: tomorrow the family is gathering at my niece’s cottage by the lake to honor her late father. She will provide a platter of deli sandwiches and has asked that we all bring our own liquid refreshment.
> 
> A very straightforward invitation based on the amenities (or lack thereof) of her cottage.
> 
> But not one my difficult younger sister can tolerate. Taking charge as she often does, she has decided we should all bring a dish to pass to the gathering.
> 
> “So what are you going to bring tomorrow?” she asked me this morning when I called to wish her a happy birthday.
> 
> ”Phantom chips and dip.” I said, knowing better than to argue with her.
> 
> ”Phantom Chips?” she grumped. “I’ve never seen them before.”
> 
> ”Most people never do.” I replied.
> 
> Happily, given her utter lack of a sense of humor, it won’t be until tomorrow that she gets the joke.


It‘s always a pleasure to read your adventures with your younger sister, Fim
Keep them coming.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fim and Ludmilla,
> I cannot wear high heels either.
> I remember the Louboutin boutique I went to, a few years ago.
> I had absolutely no intention of buying a pair, I just wanted to have a look..
> There was that tall and elegant Russian girl trying on a pair of stilettos and I asked the SA if I could try them on too
> Oh dear, I couldn’t even walk 10 cm in those…
> The Russian girl  told me that she wore stilettos only at cocktail parties and for three hours max, she also said the shoes were very uncomfortable..
> That was the end of my love affair with Christian Louboutin…


I had that experience with Bally shoes. I did not know that shoes can hurt this much. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Today is my difficult younger sister’s birthday.
> 
> She is one of those people who means well, but spells it with an h.
> 
> Case in point: tomorrow the family is gathering at my niece’s cottage by the lake to honor her late father. She will provide a platter of deli sandwiches and has asked that we all bring our own liquid refreshment.
> 
> A very straightforward invitation based on the amenities (or lack thereof) of her cottage.
> 
> But not one my difficult younger sister can tolerate. Taking charge as she often does, she has decided we should all bring a dish to pass to the gathering.
> 
> “So what are you going to bring tomorrow?” she asked me this morning when I called to wish her a happy birthday.
> 
> ”Phantom chips and dip.” I said, knowing better than to argue with her.
> 
> ”Phantom Chips?” she grumped. “I’ve never seen them before.”
> 
> ”Most people never do.” I replied.
> 
> Happily, given her utter lack of a sense of humor, it won’t be until tomorrow that she gets the joke.


I am with Mariapia - your stories are the best.


----------



## Ludmilla

Guess who was shopping.
Guess what this one has bought.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Guess who was shopping.
> Guess what this one has bought.
> View attachment 5107385




Can’t wait!!


----------



## Ludmilla

As they are discontinuing that style … 


I had to get a spare bag in another colour.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As they are discontinuing that style …
> View attachment 5107395
> 
> I had to get a spare bag in another colour.



Let the bells ring and the bag angels sing! 

What a fantastic fantastic score, Ludmilla!  

So happy you had the opportunity to get this tan beauty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Let the bells ring and the bag angels sing!
> 
> What a fantastic fantastic score, Ludmilla!
> 
> So happy you had the opportunity to get this tan beauty!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> As they are discontinuing that style …
> View attachment 5107395
> 
> I had to get a spare bag in another colour.


Love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!



You’re most welcome, Ludmilla. 

Now, if you will permit me to gush…. 

There is absolutely nothing I don’t love about your new LC.  

Though it’s the same style as your wonderful red LC, your new bag stands on its own as a fabulous neutral that will
go with everything, particularly those shades that could conceivably clash with a red bag.  

And the fact that LC is discontinuing this style only convinces me all the more that the bag fates intervened to make your new bag available. 

I can think of no better reason to dust off the bar stools at the Mackerel to celebrate!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re most welcome, Ludmilla.
> 
> Now, if you will permit me to gush….
> 
> There is absolutely nothing I don’t love about your new LC.
> 
> Though it’s the same style as your wonderful red LC, your new bag stands on its own as a fabulous neutral that will
> go with everything, particularly those shades that could conceivably clash with a red bag.
> 
> And the fact that LC is discontinuing this style only convinces me all the more that the bag fates intervened to make your new bag available.
> 
> I can think of no better reason to dust off the bar stools at the Mackerel to celebrate!
> 
> View attachment 5107526


Hehe. You are so right.  I wanted a more tuned downed shade. I so wished those bags would stay at least during the next season as LC is doing a very pretty taupe. I also looked at navy, but that was really dark. So, brown it was. 
And there are more things to celebrate: my last Massaccesi order is on its way and this weekend one of my best friends is visiting me. Have not seen her since December 19. I am pretty excited.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. You are so right.  I wanted a more tuned downed shade. I so wished those bags would stay at least during the next season as LC is doing a very pretty taupe. I also looked at navy, but that was really dark. So, brown it was.
> And there are more things to celebrate: my last Massaccesi order is on its way and this weekend one of my best friends is visiting me. Have not seen her since December 19. I am pretty excited.



You can never have too much happiness, Ludmilla!  

And I know no one who deserves it more than you! Enjoy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You can never have too much happiness, Ludmilla!
> 
> And I know no one who deserves it more than you! Enjoy!


Awwww. Thank you so much, dearest Fim. 
Yes, I am happy today.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. You are so right.  I wanted a more tuned downed shade. I so wished those bags would stay at least during the next season as LC is doing a very pretty taupe. I also looked at navy, but that was really dark. So, brown it was.
> And there are more things to celebrate: my last Massaccesi order is on its way and this weekend one of my best friends is visiting me. Have not seen her since December 19. I am pretty excited.


Wonderful purchase, Ludmilla.
I wouldn’t have resisted, either.
A shame my Longchamp boutique disappeared two years ago…
Have a lovely weekend with your best friend


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful purchase, Ludmilla.
> I wouldn’t have resisted, either.
> A shame my Longchamp boutique disappeared two years ago…
> Have a lovely weekend with your best friend



You’re right, Mariapia. That is a shame.  

Particularly when I think “Longchamp” I immediately envision boutiques everywhere throughout France.  

To not have one near you is almost inconceivable to me.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> As they are discontinuing that style …
> View attachment 5107395
> 
> I had to get a spare bag in another colour.


I did not know that. I raced over to the site but alas the medium size is not on sale. I like my small one a lot but wanted the bigger one. Good for my budget though. Enjoy your find dear!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful purchase, Ludmilla.
> I wouldn’t have resisted, either.
> A shame my Longchamp boutique disappeared two years ago…
> Have a lovely weekend with your best friend


Thank you!!  
Have a wonderful weekend, too. 


southernbelle43 said:


> I did not know that. I raced over to the site but alas the medium size is not on sale. I like my small one a lot but wanted the bigger one. Good for my budget though. Enjoy your find dear!


Has the sale already started in the US? Our sale starts in July. But, could not wait.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, Mariapia. That is a shame.
> 
> Particularly when I think “Longchamp” I immediately envision boutiques everywhere throughout France.
> 
> To not have one near you is almost inconceivable to me.


It wasn’t exclusively a Longchamp boutique, Fim,  but rather a boutique that used to sell Longchamp, Lancel and Michael Kors.
The owner decided to stop her business to open an outdoor café in the city…That didn’t seem to work either as there has been a new owner for half a year..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It wasn’t exclusively a Longchamp boutique, Fim,  but rather a boutique that used to sell Longchamp, Lancel and Michael Kors.
> The owner decided to stop her business to open an outdoor café in the city…That didn’t seem to work either as there has been a new owner for half a year..



Not that it’s any consolation, but I experienced a similar situation, Mariapia.   

The lady who owned it was an excellent and savvy business woman and I always made it a point to drop by her shop at least twice a week.  

And rarely left without having purchased something. It was the same with many of her customers and her business thrived.  

But when her husband retired they decided to move to Arizona where their son and his family lived.  

It was then she’d made her one bad business decision. She sold her business to her sister who had worked for her in the shop.  

Naturally she’d assumed (as had we her customers) that things would basically be unchanged.   

Not so. Whether it was a latent case of sibling rivalry or just an utter lack of intrinsic good taste, her sister put her own spin on the business and managed to alienate all her sister’s former customers.  

Not surprisingly, she went out of business within a year.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Not that it’s any consolation, but I experienced a similar situation, Mariapia.
> 
> The lady who owned it was an excellent and savvy business woman and I always made it a point to drop by her shop at least twice a week.
> 
> And rarely left without having purchased something. It was the same with many of her customers and her business thrived.
> 
> But when her husband retired they decided to move to Arizona where their son and his family lived.
> 
> It was then she’d made her one bad business decision. She sold her business to her sister who had worked for her in the shop.
> 
> Naturally she’d assumed (as had we her customers) that things would basically be unchanged.
> 
> Not so. Whether it was a latent case of sibling rivalry or just an utter lack of intrinsic good taste, her sister put her own spin on the business and managed to alienate all her sister’s former customers.
> 
> Not surprisingly, she went out of business within a year.


Oh wow. Never change a running system.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally one of my Cuirs again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Two of my four sisters live in Arizona. The younger of the two will be at today’s family gathering. She is younger than my argumentative younger sister and has never been one to suffer fools gladly.  

Just ask her two ex husbands. The distance and detachment that they appreciated about her as a girlfriend were less attractive to them as a wife. 

Unscathed (while profiting mightily from both divorces) she has subsequently never lacked for male admirers.

But none of them have ever melted her heart.

No one ever had until the day she and her current significant other went to look at a dog they thought they might buy.

A grubby fox terrier living under a porch in a less than desirable neighborhood who growled at my sister and her boyfriend when they approached.

“We’re out of here.” my sister told her boyfriend. Turning her back she walked back to her car.

”You better turn around!” her panicked boyfriend shouted.

My sister turned in time to see the grubby terrier run towards her with his pathetic rag of a toy in his mouth.

Which he laid at her feet.

”Pay the man.” my sister told her boyfriend, recognizing in the little dog a kindred spirit.

And so the die was cast. “Lindy” from that moment on knew how to get around my sister.

After she brought him home she introduced him to her house rules.

”You don’t climb on my white couch.” she‘d instructed him. “You have your dog bed.”

Of course, being a terrier, Lindy saw a way around that. Walking back into the living room my sister saw Lindy obediently sitting in his dog bed.

Which he‘d dragged up onto the couch.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Finally one of my Cuirs again.
> View attachment 5108200



What a gorgeous glorious brown, Ludmilla!  

Her American Cuir cousins heartily approve!


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!!
> Have a wonderful weekend, too.
> 
> Has the sale already started in the US? Our sale starts in July. But, could not wait.


It was online.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Two of my four sisters live in Arizona. The younger of the two will be at today’s family gathering. She is younger than my argumentative younger sister and has never been one to suffer fools gladly.
> 
> Just ask her two ex husbands. The distance and detachment that they appreciated about her as a girlfriend were less attractive to them as a wife.
> 
> Unscathed (while profiting mightily from both divorces) she has subsequently never lacked for male admirers.
> 
> But none of them have ever melted her heart.
> 
> No one ever had until the day she and her current significant other went to look at a dog they thought they might buy.
> 
> A grubby fox terrier living under a porch in a less than desirable neighborhood who growled at my sister and her boyfriend when they approached.
> 
> “We’re out of here.” my sister told her boyfriend. Turning her back she walked back to her car.
> 
> ”You better turn around!” her panicked boyfriend shouted.
> 
> My sister turned in time to see the grubby terrier run towards her with his pathetic rag of a toy in his mouth.
> 
> Which he laid at her feet.
> 
> ”Pay the man.” my sister told her boyfriend, recognizing in the little dog a kindred spirit.
> 
> And so the die was cast. “Lindy” from that moment on knew how to get around my sister.
> 
> After she brought him home she introduced him to her house rules.
> 
> ”You don’t climb on my white couch.” she‘d instructed him. “You have your dog bed.”
> 
> Of course, being a terrier, Lindy saw a way around that. Walking back into the living room my sister saw Lindy obediently sitting in his dog bed.
> 
> Which he‘d dragged up onto the couch.


What a wonderful story. As a dog lover I am so happy that Lindy found a home!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> What a wonderful story. As a dog lover I am so happy that Lindy found a home!!!



And the story continues, Southernbelle. 

Last year a friend of my sister’s who works at an animal shelter called her and told her about a tiny fox terrier puppy who’d been abandoned in a cardboard box left out in the blazing Arizona heat.

With Lindy in tow, my sister went to check out the poor little puppy.

A tiny female barely three months old, half starved and scared to death.

Lindy looked at the puppy then looked at my sister.

”We’ll take her.” my sister told her friend.

And so “Pepper” found a home.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> And the story continues, Southernbelle.
> 
> Last year a friend of my sister’s who works at an animal shelter called her and told her about a tiny fox terrier puppy who’d been abandoned in a cardboard box left out in the blazing Arizona heat.
> 
> With Lindy in tow, my sister went to check out the poor little puppy.
> 
> A tiny female barely three months old, half starved and scared to death.
> 
> Lindy looked at the puppy then looked at my sister.
> 
> ”We’ll take her.” my sister told her friend.
> 
> And so “Pepper” found a home.


You sister has a very big heart!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> You sister has a very big heart!



Only when it comes to her terriers, Southernbelle.   

If you’ve seen the movie _Maleficent _you’ve met my younger sister!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I’m procrastinating working on my papers. Of course I had to stop at the SalVal today. Found some nice clothes but no bags. The ones they had weren't anything to write home about.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Look who was waiting for me at home after the family outing…. 

Miss Darella’s baby brother!  




In all honesty, capturing this bag’s exact color is proving somewhat problematic. 

More of a powdery lavender than it appears, I can easily envision this bag transitioning effortlessly from season to season. 

I am smitten.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Taking Baby Darel on a quick trip to gas up the truck. 

(I know, I know. Any excuse will do to test run a new bag.  )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Still trying to capture the color of Baby Darel. Like his big sister, he’s a bit of a chameleon in different light.  





It’s a small bag, but can accomodate my bare necessities. A full size wallet, my phone, keys and a slim pouch.  

It can be worn crossbody or as a shoulder bag. And while I realize that it’s not a bag to everyone’s taste, I love it’s tassels and boho vibe.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Unlike many of you, I’ve never had “the boutique experience.” 

Until Baby Darel. My seller was the perfect SA. She’d bought the bag when it had first become available.

But she’d never dared take it out of the box. Frankly admitting to “buyer’s remorse” she’d kept the bag in untouched pristine condition, hoping someday she might have a change of heart.

Which never happened. So she’d  decided to sell it, hoping someone would love it as much as she’d thought she would.

And with me, she knew she had. So when Baby Darel arrived it was perfectly packaged, in its Gerard Darel dust bag, with it’s tassels never tied and accompanied by a lovely thank you note. 

Which made me feel as special as the bag itself.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Look who was waiting for me at home after the family outing….
> 
> Miss Darella’s baby brother!
> 
> View attachment 5108522
> 
> 
> In all honesty, capturing this bag’s exact color is proving somewhat problematic.
> 
> More of a powdery lavender than it appears, I can easily envision this bag transitioning effortlessly from season to season.
> 
> I am smitten.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5108523


Oh I love it!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I love it!!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

Baby Darel is a spunky little sweetie and a lot of fun to wear.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Unlike many of you, I’ve never had “the boutique experience.”
> 
> Until Baby Darel. My seller was the perfect SA. She’d bought the bag when it had first become available.
> 
> But she’d never dared take it out of the box. Frankly admitting to “buyer’s remorse” she’d kept the bag in untouched pristine condition, hoping someday she might have a change of heart.
> 
> Which never happened. So she’d  decided to sell it, hoping someone would love it as much as she’d thought she would.
> 
> And with me, she knew she had. So when Baby Darel arrived it was perfectly packaged, in its Gerard Darel dust bag, with it’s tassels never tied and accompanied by a lovely thank you note.
> 
> Which made me feel as special as the bag itself.


I like your new bag and the story behind it is sweet!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like your new bag and the story behind it is sweet!



Thank you, Ludmilla. I’m glad you like Baby Darel.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  

Over this past weekend I’ve had the opportunity and occasions to wear several of my smaller bags.  

And I think I’ve finally cracked the code. For me small bags are a fun accessory.  

But my larger bags are a necessity. They‘re alongside me in their metaphysical co-pilot seat, ready for any contingency.  

Happily, there’s room for all my bags (big or small) in my closet(s).


----------



## Tomsmom

I have probably 2 “small” bags that I have because they are pretty and I enjoy looking at them. One is a Coach and one is a vintage ostrich rectangle like bags  I don’t use them as I prefer a bigger bag. Sometimes I like to look on at people who managed to carry small bags and wonder how they do it, lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have probably 2 “small” bags that I have because they are pretty and I enjoy looking at them. One is a Coach and one is a vintage ostrich rectangle like bags  I don’t use them as I prefer a bigger bag. Sometimes I like to look on at people who managed to carry small bags and wonder how they do it, lol!



I always did too, Tomsmom, before I retired. 
But these days so many of my errands only require a wallet, phone, and keys. 

So much so that I find myself actively searching out smaller bags on the secondary market.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I have probably 2 “small” bags that I have because they are pretty and I enjoy looking at them. One is a Coach and one is a vintage ostrich rectangle like bags  I don’t use them as I prefer a bigger bag. Sometimes I like to look on at people who managed to carry small bags and wonder how they do it, lol!


My keys are bulky and I have to be able to carry sunglasses. With very small bags, sometimes I'll keep the sunglasses on top of my head, but I don't like doing that. With small bags, I leave out my cosmetic bag, my coin purse, and sometimes even my main wallet, just keeping my card case. It's fine as long as I don't need cash.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> My keys are bulky and I have to be able to carry sunglasses. With very small bags, sometimes I'll keep the sunglasses on top of my head, but I don't like doing that. With small bags, I leave out my cosmetic bag, my coin purse, and sometimes even my main wallet, just keeping my card case. It's fine as long as I don't need cash.



You make a good point, whateve.  

Small bags have their niche, but they simply can’t accommodate everything most of us routinely carry. 

As fond as I am of my smaller bags, I only carry them when I have a singular errand close to home.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Unlike many of you, I’ve never had “the boutique experience.”
> 
> Until Baby Darel. My seller was the perfect SA. She’d bought the bag when it had first become available.
> 
> But she’d never dared take it out of the box. Frankly admitting to “buyer’s remorse” she’d kept the bag in untouched pristine condition, hoping someday she might have a change of heart.
> 
> Which never happened. So she’d  decided to sell it, hoping someone would love it as much as she’d thought she would.
> 
> And with me, she knew she had. So when Baby Darel arrived it was perfectly packaged, in its Gerard Darel dust bag, with it’s tassels never tied and accompanied by a lovely thank you note.
> 
> Which made me feel as special as the bag itself.


Wonderful acquisition, Fim ,
and in pristine condition.
Miss Darella needed a baby sister and she must be delighted.

Big bags, small bags, every bag looks great on you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful acquisition, Fim ,
> and in pristine condition.
> Miss Darella needed a baby sister and she must be delighted.
> 
> Big bags, small bags, every bag looks great on you.



Thank you, Mariapia. I’m glad you approve.  

And I think you’re right. Baby Darel is more of a baby sister than a baby brother.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m very early to work so I have an awesome parking space . It’s the little things.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m very early to work so I have an awesome parking space . It’s the little things.



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

How well I remember parking lot roulette.  

I would leave early just like you to get a good space.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m very early to work so I have an awesome parking space . It’s the little things.


Yes, the little things are sometimes the most important ones.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the week — my new LC.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week — my new LC.
> View attachment 5110865


Love the shape and of course the brown!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week — my new LC.
> View attachment 5110865



More than just the bag of the week, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the shape and of course the brown!





Fimpagebag said:


> More than just the bag of the week, Ludmilla!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the week — my new LC.
> View attachment 5110865


Wow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Happy Wednesday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
Real life action shoot from the underground.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

My DH had his scheduled surgery yesterday and was able to come home afterwards. Non surprisingly he has a list of restrictions of all the things he can’t do until his surgeon clears him for normal activities.

However, fortunately for my DH, there are still quite a few things he can do.

Correction, there are still quite a few things he can have *me *do for him.  

1. Find out where he left the remote.  

2. Get his reading glasses for him. 

3. Explain to the dogs why they can’t climb into his lap.  

4. Go out to the barn, feed the horse, then take the dogs for their afternoon walk.    

5. Come back in the house, prepare supper and bring it to him on a tray. 

All the while being the “selfless caring wife” until I could scream.


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh Fim you will do it all with grace!  I’m sorry dh had to have surgery I wish him a very speedy recovery!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m so excited!  I found a gorgeous LV nevefull on Facebook marketplace for a very fair price.  I’m thinking this shall be my Grad present to myself. Granted I pass everything….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My DH had his scheduled surgery yesterday and was able to come home afterwards. Non surprisingly he has a list of restrictions of all the things he can’t do until his surgeon clears him for normal activities.
> 
> However, fortunately for my DH, there are still quite a few things he can do.
> 
> Correction, there are still quite a few things he can have *me *do for him.
> 
> 1. Find out where he left the remote.
> 
> 2. Get his reading glasses for him.
> 
> 3. Explain to the dogs why they can’t climb into his lap.
> 
> 4. Go out to the barn, feed the horse, then take the dogs for their afternoon walk.
> 
> 5. Come back in the house, prepare supper and bring it to him on a tray.
> 
> All the while being the “selfless caring wife” until I could scream.


It is never boring at your house, Fim. I wish DH a speedy recovery and for you nerves like iron. 


Tomsmom said:


> I’m so excited!  I found a gorgeous LV nevefull on Facebook marketplace for a very fair price.  I’m thinking this shall be my Grad present to myself. Granted I pass everything….


Sure you will pass everything. First, because you worked so hard for it and your clever. Secondly, we will all keep our fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> It is never boring at your house, Fim. I wish DH a speedy recovery and for you nerves like iron.
> 
> Sure you will pass everything. First, because you worked so hard for it and your clever. Secondly, we will all keep our fingers crossed for you.



You’re so sweet and encouraging!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh Fim you will do it all with grace!  I’m sorry dh had to have surgery I wish him a very speedy recovery!!





Ludmilla said:


> It is never boring at your house, Fim. I wish DH a speedy recovery and for you nerves like iron.



Thank you, ladies. DH is doing well and is intelligent enough not to press his luck.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so excited!  I found a gorgeous LV nevefull on Facebook marketplace for a very fair price.  I’m thinking this shall be my Grad present to myself. Granted I pass everything….



Good on you, Tomsmom! 
While I have every confidence in you passing your courses with flying colors, you shouldn’t wait to buy the Neverfull. 

After all, (as my Evil Twin would say) there is such a thing as a consolation prize.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good on you, Tomsmom!
> While I have every confidence in you passing your courses with flying colors, you shouldn’t wait to buy the Neverfull.
> 
> After all, (as my Evil Twin would say) there is such a thing as a consolation prize.


Your evil twin is brilliant!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Your evil twin is brilliant!



She knows, Tomsmom. Trust me, she knows.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My DH had his scheduled surgery yesterday and was able to come home afterwards. Non surprisingly he has a list of restrictions of all the things he can’t do until his surgeon clears him for normal activities.
> 
> However, fortunately for my DH, there are still quite a few things he can do.
> 
> Correction, there are still quite a few things he can have *me *do for him.
> 
> 1. Find out where he left the remote.
> 
> 2. Get his reading glasses for him.
> 
> 3. Explain to the dogs why they can’t climb into his lap.
> 
> 4. Go out to the barn, feed the horse, then take the dogs for their afternoon walk.
> 
> 5. Come back in the house, prepare supper and bring it to him on a tray.
> 
> All the while being the “selfless caring wife” until I could scream.


I am not surprised, Fim…
All wives recognize themselves in what you are telling us.
I hope your DH will recover very quickly.. and that you will get a new bag as a reward for being a selfless caring wife ..


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You’re so sweet and encouraging!





Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies. DH is doing well and is intelligent enough not to press his luck.


  He is a wise man indeed. (But, I am not surprised as he has married you!)


----------



## Ludmilla

My week ends with the first outing of my Neo that I got back in February.


Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am not surprised, Fim…
> All wives recognize themselves in what you are telling us.
> I hope your DH will recover very quickly.. and that you will get a new bag as a reward for being a selfless caring wife ..



From your lips to my Evil Twin’s ear, Mariapia.  

There are several possibilities she has pointed out to me that I admit have me intrigued.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My week ends with the first outing of my Neo that I got back in February.
> View attachment 5113655
> 
> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Great choice with your Neo!  

If awards were given out for the bags that best carried us through the pandemic, LC would be the winner.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> My week ends with the first outing of my Neo that I got back in February.
> View attachment 5113655
> 
> Happy Friday!


Gorgeous color!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Great choice with your Neo!
> 
> If awards were given out for the bags that best carried us through the pandemic, LC would be the winner.


Hehe. Yes. But I have to admit that I was ruthless and all bags had their share of good use - despite pandemic. 


Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous color!!


Thank you! I am very happy with the colour. I waited quite a while until LC came up with it.


----------



## Ludmilla

My new Theia is here!  



I think I really like it!
But, I have to stop with Theias now as mother asked suspiciously: „You do have already one like that, don‘t you?“


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My new Theia is here!
> View attachment 5113891
> View attachment 5113893
> 
> I think I really like it!
> But, I have to stop with Theias now as mother asked suspiciously: „You do have already one like that, don‘t you?“



Love your new Theia, Ludmilla! 

It’s the perfect neutral, and the contrast with the lining is to die for!  

On top of that, it’s a proven style that works for you and will have its uses for many years to come.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My new Theia is here!
> View attachment 5113891
> View attachment 5113893
> 
> I think I really like it!
> But, I have to stop with Theias now as mother asked suspiciously: „You do have already one like that, don‘t you?“


Beautiful, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your new Theia, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s the perfect neutral, and the contrast with the lining is to die for!
> 
> On top of that, it’s a proven style that works for you and will have its uses for many years to come.





Mariapia said:


> Beautiful, Ludmilla!



Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Nowhere near being in Tomsmom’s league, I visited our local Thrift Shop this morning while I was in town picking up one of my DH’s prescriptions. 

After a cursory glance the only bag that piqued my interest was a vintage leather clutch that invited closer inspection.   

And as soon as I saw that it was a Meyers, my fate was sealed. 




Surprisingly comfortable to carry, there’s room for all my essentials and more.


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies. DH is doing well and is intelligent enough not to press his luck.


Your DH is very wise! Best wishes for his speedy recovery! Ans, I love the Meyers clutch!


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> Your DH is very wise! Best wishes for his speedy recovery!



Thank you, 880.  

He’s doing very well, and knows what wifely hell will descend if he doesn’t obey doctor’s orders.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Nowhere near being in Tomsmom’s league, I visited our local Thrift Shop this morning while I was in town picking up one of my DH’s prescriptions.
> 
> After a cursory glance the only bag that piqued my interest was a vintage leather clutch that invited closer inspection.
> 
> And as soon as I saw that it was a Meyers, my fate was sealed.
> 
> View attachment 5115021
> 
> 
> Surprisingly comfortable to carry, there’s room for all my essentials and more.
> 
> View attachment 5115026


Oh I love it!!  Great color and size!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Nowhere near being in Tomsmom’s league, I visited our local Thrift Shop this morning while I was in town picking up one of my DH’s prescriptions.
> 
> After a cursory glance the only bag that piqued my interest was a vintage leather clutch that invited closer inspection.
> 
> And as soon as I saw that it was a Meyers, my fate was sealed.
> 
> View attachment 5115021
> 
> 
> Surprisingly comfortable to carry, there’s room for all my essentials and more.
> 
> View attachment 5115026


Great find, Fim
I love it and that blue is to die for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh I love it!!  Great color and size!





Mariapia said:


> Great find, Fim
> I love it and that blue is to die for.



Thank you, ladies. 

What I love about vintage bags is that they perform as they were meant to. 

My new to me Meyers clutch fits comfortably under my arm as well as offering two different ways of carrying it as a clutch. 

Its slightly asymmetrical design allows me to grab it securely by one corner ….





While its hinged frame and clasp let’s me grasp it effortlessly by one or both hands.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday and Father’s Day extended to all our island member!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Felt like a Balenciaga mood 




Sitting on top of my school notebook that goes everywhere with me these days .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  



Tomsmom said:


> Felt like a Balenciaga mood
> 
> View attachment 5116451
> 
> 
> Sitting on top of my school notebook that goes everywhere with me these days .



Happy Monday, Tomsmom!  

Lovely to see your pretty blue Bal on what (for here) is a drizzly gray summer day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

Every so often either friends or our nearest and dearest feel compelled to ask why we have so many bags? 

It happened to me yet again this weekend when my argumentative younger sister phoned, ostensibly to see how my DH was doing after his surgery. 

Pleased to hear that he was doing well, she turned to one of her favorite pastimes, finding fault in her older sister... 

While donning the mantle of sainthood for herself. 

“A friend of mine is organizing a flea market with the proceeds going to her local animal shelter.” my sister informed me. “And since you have more purses than you need…” 

Out of respect for the forum’s mods, I will refrain from quoting my reply.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often either friends or our nearest and dearest feel compelled to ask why we have so many bags?
> 
> It happened to me yet again this weekend when my argumentative younger sister phoned, ostensibly to see how my DH was doing after his surgery.
> 
> Pleased to hear that he was doing well, she turned to one of her favorite pastimes, finding fault in her older sister...
> 
> While donning the mantle of sainthood for herself.
> 
> “A friend of mine is organizing a flea market with the proceeds going to her local animal shelter.” my sister informed me. “And since you have more purses than you need…”
> 
> Out of respect for the forum’s mods, I will refrain from quoting my reply.


That’s extremely nervy  Fim.  I’m sorry but the number of bags you own is between you and your bags


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> That’s extremely nervy  Fim.  I’m sorry but the number of bags you own is between you and your bags



To be fair, my argumentative younger sister has no idea how offensive she can be.  

Of course she thinks the same thing about me. Which is why I never feel guilty when I prove her right.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> To be fair, my argumentative younger sister has no idea how offensive she can be.
> 
> Of course she thinks the same thing about me. Which is why I never feel guilty when I prove her right.


I have a sister who needs to be right all the time.  Irritating, we don’t talk much .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have a sister who needs to be right all the time.  Irritating, we don’t talk much .



Lucky you, Tomsmom.  

My argumentative younger sister feels the need to avail me of her wise counsel anywhere from two to three times a week.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> What I love about vintage bags is that they perform as they were meant to.
> 
> My new to me Meyers clutch fits comfortably under my arm as well as offering two different ways of carrying it as a clutch.
> 
> Its slightly asymmetrical design allows me to grab it securely by one corner ….
> 
> View attachment 5115120
> 
> 
> 
> While its hinged frame and clasp let’s me grasp it effortlessly by one or both hands.
> 
> View attachment 5115117


Beautiful clutch, Fim.

i can relate to the sister stuff. My older sister can be a pita, too.
Her super power is ordering people around.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> To be fair, my argumentative younger sister has no idea how offensive she can be.
> 
> Of course she thinks the same thing about me. Which is why I never feel guilty when I prove her right.





Tomsmom said:


> I have a sister who needs to be right all the time.  Irritating, we don’t talk much .





Ludmilla said:


> i can relate to the sister stuff. My older sister can be a pita, too.
> Her super power is ordering people around.



Ladies, I won’t say a word about mine…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Beautiful clutch, Fim.
> 
> i can relate to the sister stuff. My older sister can be a pita, too.
> Her super power is ordering people around.





Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I won’t say a word about mine…



Apparently I’m in good company, ladies.  

I think what amuses me most about my dictatorial younger sister is the difference of how we approach giving sisterly advice.  

While she will argue endlessly to get her point across, I stick with declarative statements. Such as:

1. Not everyone is you.   

2. You should talk to your doctor about upping your meds.  

3. Maybe you *were* dropped on your head as a baby.  

4. I know you mean well. It’s just that you’re not very good at it.  

5. If you must make your own hell, I’ll bring the weinies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, Islanders!  

Given the three ring circus that my life currently resembles, I chose Miss Guidi to take to town with me today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Given the three ring circus that my life currently resembles, I chose Miss Guidi to take to town with me today.
> 
> View attachment 5117323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117324


Your Piero Guidi is perfect for a trip into town, Fim.
It’s both a cheerful  and loyal companion..
Ready to fit all the nice things you will bring back home…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your Piero Guidi is perfect for a trip into town, Fim.
> It’s both a cheerful  and loyal companion..
> Ready to fit all the nice things you will bring back home…



Glad you approve, Mariapia. 

Miss Guidi is the only bag I have to even approach your joyful Mary Katrantzou LC.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Mariapia.
> 
> Miss Guidi is the only bag I have to even approach your joyful Mary Katrantzou LC.


You have just reminded me to take it out, Fim….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You have just reminded me to take it out, Fim….



Hooray!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Apparently I’m in good company, ladies.
> 
> I think what amuses me most about my dictatorial younger sister is the difference of how we approach giving sisterly advice.
> 
> While she will argue endlessly to get her point across, I stick with declarative statements. Such as:
> 
> 1. Not everyone is you.
> 
> 2. You should talk to your doctor about upping your meds.
> 
> 3. Maybe you *were* dropped on your head as a baby.
> 
> 4. I know you mean well. It’s just that you’re not very good at it.
> 
> 5. If you must make your own hell, I’ll bring the weinies.


Haha. I think your arguments are pretty entertaining!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Islanders!
> 
> Given the three ring circus that my life currently resembles, I chose Miss Guidi to take to town with me today.
> 
> View attachment 5117323
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5117324


Lovely outfit, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

It is green Theia for me today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is green Theia for me today.
> View attachment 5117881



Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla! 

I think what I love most about your Theias is that they each have their own distinct personality. 

Having each Theia made to your specifications is not only art as it is alchemy. 

Though alike, each one stands apart from the other, imbued with her own vibe. 

And while I love them all, it must be the Irish in me that draws me most to Green Theia. 

She’s a grand colleen who will see you through your day, come what may, and catch the eye of more than one passerby.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. I think your arguments are pretty entertaining!
> 
> Lovely outfit, Fim!



Thank you, Ludmilla.  

At my age the secret to putting an outfit together is having the right bag to go with it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

It’s “Why don’t I wear this bag more often?” Wednesday. 

I still remember how excited I was when I won the auction for my red Ganson. 




And when it arrived I just knew she would be a bag I would wear often. 




Except I didn’t. 

Time after time I reached past the red Ganson to opt for any bag rather than her. 

So I had to ask myself why?  

I finally realized her shoulder strap was the problem. It was way too narrow and bit into my shoulder when the bag was fully loaded.  

So what to do? I thought about trying to find a different strap to match the bag, but matching reds is rarely successful. 

Deciding to go in a different direction, I‘ve opted for a black strap instead.  



So now all that’s left is to take her out for a test run to town.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “Why don’t I wear this bag more often?” Wednesday.
> 
> I still remember how excited I was when I won the auction for my red Ganson.
> 
> View attachment 5118123
> 
> 
> And when it arrived I just knew she would be a bag I would wear often.
> 
> View attachment 5118129
> 
> 
> Except I didn’t.
> 
> Time after time I reached past the red Ganson to opt for any bag rather than her.
> 
> So I had to ask myself why?
> 
> I finally realized her shoulder strap was the problem. It was way too narrow and bit into my shoulder when the bag was fully loaded.
> 
> So what to do? I thought about trying to find a different strap to match the bag, but matching reds is rarely successful.
> 
> Deciding to go in a different direction, I‘ve opted for a black strap instead.
> 
> View attachment 5118150
> 
> So now all that’s left is to take her out for a test run to town.
> 
> View attachment 5118166



Great idea!  It looks really nice with the black strap!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Great idea!  It looks really nice with the black strap!



Glad you like it, Tomsmom.  

The black strap gives it a more casual vibe. Which works well given my lifestyle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “Why don’t I wear this bag more often?” Wednesday.
> 
> I still remember how excited I was when I won the auction for my red Ganson.
> 
> View attachment 5118123
> 
> 
> And when it arrived I just knew she would be a bag I would wear often.
> 
> View attachment 5118129
> 
> 
> Except I didn’t.
> 
> Time after time I reached past the red Ganson to opt for any bag rather than her.
> 
> So I had to ask myself why?
> 
> I finally realized her shoulder strap was the problem. It was way too narrow and bit into my shoulder when the bag was fully loaded.
> 
> So what to do? I thought about trying to find a different strap to match the bag, but matching reds is rarely successful.
> 
> Deciding to go in a different direction, I‘ve opted for a black strap instead.
> 
> View attachment 5118150
> 
> So now all that’s left is to take her out for a test run to town.
> 
> View attachment 5118166


This looks really beautiful!

(Most of the time when I do not reach for certain bags it id because I have too many. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This looks really beautiful!
> 
> (Most of the time when I do not reach for certain bags it id because I have too many. )



Thank you, Ludmilla. It turned out better than I’d expected.  

But I hear you when it comes to having so many bags. The bags I’m least likely to wear are all tucked away in the innermost reaches of my closet(s).  

And as much as I should be ashamed to admit it, it’s unlikely that I’ll be wearing them anytime soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  Sitting in my parking space early .  2 more days of school then we are off for 5 days until summer session begins .


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like it, Tomsmom.
> 
> The black strap gives it a more casual vibe. Which works well given my lifestyle.


Good job, Fim
Black and red go very well together.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.

If the recent horrific condo collapse in Florida teaches us anything, it’s that none of us can truly know what the future will bring.

Yet all too often we put off what very well may make us happy today in the hopes of an unseeable future.

But why wait?  Seize the day and hoist the banner of instant gratification. Don’t equivocate or suffer second thoughts.

Whether it’s the fleeting indulgence of an extravagant pastry or finally buying that bag you’ve always wanted, remember that tomorrow is promised to no one and all we have is today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> If the recent horrific condo collapse in Florida teaches us anything, it’s that none of us can truly know what the future will bring.
> 
> Yet all too often we put off what very well may make us happy today in the hopes of an unseeable future.
> 
> But why wait?  Seize the day and hoist the banner of instant gratification. Don’t equivocate or suffer second thoughts.
> 
> Whether it’s the fleeting indulgence of an extravagant pastry or finally buying that bag you’ve always wanted, remember that tomorrow is promised to no one and all we have is today.


I couldn’t have said it better, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I couldn’t have said it better, Fim



I’m sure you could have, Mariapia.  

In truth I’ve always been a great believer in being good to myself rather than putting my loved ones to the task.  

Especially when it comes to bags.  

Deep within the recesses of my grubby little soul, I‘ve had to admit that the small black Ganson my daughter gave me for Mother’s Day can’t compare to my Baby Darel.   

Not that I would ever tell her.  

Instead I’ll wear the small Ganson from time to time when we’re together and lie through my teeth about how much I love it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Just checked another bag I’ve admired off my list. I have to stay away from Facebook marketplace!  Alexander Wang Rockie is on the way


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just checked another bag I’ve admired off my list. I have to stay away from Facebook marketplace!  Alexander Wang Rockie is on the way



Well done, Tomsmom!  

Can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Well done, Tomsmom!
> 
> Can’t wait to see it!


Me too!  The pics look great but in person is another


----------



## Mimmy

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> If the recent horrific condo collapse in Florida teaches us anything, it’s that none of us can truly know what the future will bring.
> 
> Yet all too often we put off what very well may make us happy today in the hopes of an unseeable future.
> 
> But why wait?  Seize the day and hoist the banner of instant gratification. Don’t equivocate or suffer second thoughts.
> 
> Whether it’s the fleeting indulgence of an extravagant pastry or finally buying that bag you’ve always wanted, remember that tomorrow is promised to no one and all we have is today.


Wise words indeed, Fimpagebag!

There is a clutch that I have been looking at for awhile from one of my favorite designers. It is priced well and clutches are a style of bag that I love the look of but find are not that practical for daily use.

I thought about it after reading your post and decided that I should just buy it. Even if I only wear it occasionally I will feel happy knowing it is sitting in my closet.

If it arrives and I don’t like it after all, I will simply return it.

Whether or not I purchase this bag is one of the things that I decided was not worth worrying about.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mimmy said:


> Wise words indeed, Fimpagebag!
> 
> There is a clutch that I have been looking at for awhile from one of my favorite designers. It is priced well and clutches are a style of bag that I love the look of but find are not that practical for daily use.
> 
> I thought about it after reading your post and decided that I should just buy it. Even if I only wear it occasionally I will feel happy knowing it is sitting in my closet.
> 
> If it arrives and I don’t like it after all, I will simply return it.
> 
> Whether or not I purchase this bag is one of the things that I decided was not worth worrying about.



Way to go, Mimmy! 

As a recent convert to the clutch, I’ve been pleasantly surprised how practical it can be. 

Leaving the grocery store I just slip my clutch into one of my bags as I’m loading them into my vehicle. 

It’s also great going through the drive thru, keeping my wallet at the ready with no fumbling in my bag for it. 

Most of all I’ve discovered (whether tucked authoritatively under my arm or used gesturing with the same command as a ruler rapped on a blackboard) I seldom feel as empowered as I do with a clutch.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Way to go, Mimmy!
> 
> As a recent convert to the clutch, I’ve been pleasantly surprised how practical it can be.
> 
> Leaving the grocery store I just slip my clutch into one of my bags as I’m loading them into my vehicle.
> 
> It’s also great going through the drive thru, keeping my wallet at the ready with no fumbling in my bag for it.
> 
> Most of all I’ve discovered (whether tucked authoritatively under my arm or used gesturing with the same command as a ruler rapped on a blackboard) I seldom feel as empowered as I do with a clutch.


A clutch makes me feel grown up and elegant.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> A clutch makes me feel grown up and elegant.



I feel the same, whateve. 

Which is no mean feat considering I wear jeans most of the time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Given the width and depth of my collection, I’ve come up with three basic rules when it comes to bags. 
1. Keep what I have. 

2. Wear what I want. 

3. Reject restraint.  

Of all those bag rules to live by, number three poses the greatest challenge. 

I know I have more bags than I need. And I suppose by now discretionary funds could be better spent for practical use. 

Fortunately, “the genie of the bag” exists to banish such heresy. 




As you might guess, whenever I seriously consider adding yet another bag to my collection… 

My wish is his command!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, happy Saturday!!  I’m waiting for the SalVal to open. Already went food shopping I was up early,lol! After this is back to working on my papers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, happy Saturday!!  I’m waiting for the SalVal to open. Already went food shopping I was up early,lol! After this is back to working on my papers.



Happy hunting, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy hunting, Tomsmom!


Thank you!  It was a relaxing thrift day. Found nice clothes so it was a good day!


----------



## Tomsmom

This is a Kate spade tote I found last week:




Rag and Bone paint splattered tote




And my new to me Rockie!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> This is a Kate spade tote I found last week:
> 
> View attachment 5121200
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone paint splattered tote
> 
> View attachment 5121201
> 
> 
> And my new to me Rockie!
> 
> View attachment 5121202



Wow! You rock, Tomsmom!  
They’re all great bags!  Love the diversity!  

I’m particularly smitten by the Rag and Bone paint splattered tote!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel the same, whateve.
> 
> Which is no mean feat considering I wear jeans most of the time.


Me too, and if I'm not grown up by now, I'm never going to be.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> This is a Kate spade tote I found last week:
> 
> View attachment 5121200
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone paint splattered tote
> 
> View attachment 5121201
> 
> 
> And my new to me Rockie!
> 
> View attachment 5121202


I love the leather on that Rockie. Is it super heavy?


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I love the leather on that Rockie. Is it super heavy?


Not as heavy as I thought it would be.  I haven’t moved in yet


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

With me not being the nicest person in the world, I hate to admit when my argumentative younger sister is right. 

But the more I looked into her friend’s fundraising efforts on behalf of her local animal shelter, the more I knew I could help.  

Naturally any notion I may have had keeping my donation anonymous proved to be impossible the moment my younger sister arrived at her friend’s yesterday morning to help set up for the flea market.  

The moment she saw the bags I’d donated, she knew. 

”I promised not to say anything.” her friend told her.

”Yeah, that’s just like her.” my younger sister replied.  
Never one to let a good deed go unpunished, my younger sister dropped by after the flea market to take her victory lap.  

“I knew you would cave,” she told me as we sat on out on my back deck.  

”And I know what you want me to say.” I replied. “But don’t hold your breath.”

”Fine by me,” she agreed.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hello!!  Went to the beach today with miss20 and miss almost 15. Great day with my girls!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

I’ll be spending the better part of the morning at my favorite auto repair shop having a wheel bearing replaced in my vehicle.  

And to be honest, I’m looking forward to what constitutes “me time” these days.

There will be air conditioning, free WiFi, and no demands made upon me but my wallet.

Bliss.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> This is a Kate spade tote I found last week:
> 
> View attachment 5121200
> 
> 
> Rag and Bone paint splattered tote
> 
> View attachment 5121201
> 
> 
> And my new to me Rockie!
> 
> View attachment 5121202


Woohoo! You have found some pretty bags. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ll be spending the better part of the morning at my favorite auto repair shop having a wheel bearing replaced in my vehicle.
> 
> And to be honest, I’m looking forward to what constitutes “me time” these days.
> 
> There will be air conditioning, free WiFi, and no demands made upon me but my wallet.
> 
> Bliss.


Hehe. This sounds like a nice adventure!
What bags did you donate?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday, all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Woohoo! You have found some pretty bags.
> 
> Hehe. This sounds like a nice adventure!
> What bags did you donate?



Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!  

Frankly, the bags I donated are all ones I won’t miss. Two Brahmins, two Patricia Nash, two Dooneys, and a Stone Mountain. 

For all their differences, they all had one fatal flaw in common.  

I’d bought them just to have them.  
And learned an important lesson in the process. 

No matter how fond I am of a particular brand, not every style they offer is for me.  

Then there’s this. Thanks in no small part to you and Mariapia, I’ve discovered the joys of Gerard Darel and Longchamp Cuir.  

More than any other, they have become the benchmark by which I‘ll judge any future addition to my collection.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Frankly, the bags I donated are all ones I won’t miss. Two Brahmins, two Patricia Nash, two Dooneys, and a Stone Mountain.
> 
> For all their differences, they all had one fatal flaw in common.
> 
> I’d bought them just to have them.
> And learned an important lesson in the process.
> 
> No matter how fond I am of a particular brand, not every style they offer is for me.
> 
> Then there’s this. Thanks in no small part to you and Mariapia, I’ve discovered the joys of Gerard Darel and Longchamp Cuir.
> 
> More than any other, they have become the benchmark by which I‘ll judge any future addition to my collection.


I think everyone here can relate, Fim.
I mean, as we have been bag lovers for years, we  are supposed to know what we want and what kind of bag will meet all our criteria and won’t disappoint us..
And still…we go on making mistakes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think everyone here can relate, Fim.
> I mean, as we have been bag lovers for years, we  are supposed to know what we want and what kind of bag will meet all our criteria and won’t disappoint us..
> And still…we go on making mistakes.



We do indeed, Mariapia.  

For me it’s always been drawstring/bucket bags. I’ve owned more than I can remember over the years.  

And ended up getting rid of each and every one of them. Hopefully by now I’ve finally learned *that *particular lesson.


----------



## Ludmilla

I think we never learn that lesson, because the style appeals to us.?we always hope that it works out one day. I have kept those bags. Because this keeps me better from purchasing styles that do not work.
If this makes any sense.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I think we never learn that lesson, because the style appeals to us.?we always hope that it works out one day. I have kept those bags. Because this keeps me better from purchasing styles that do not work.
> If this makes any sense.



It actually makes a lot of sense, Ludmilla. 
We all have different ways with coping with our bag miscues. 

You prefer to live/learn from your mistakes while I opt for amnesia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It actually makes a lot of sense, Ludmilla.
> We all have different ways with coping with our bag miscues.
> 
> You prefer to live/learn from your mistakes while I opt for amnesia.


Or in other words … my wardrobe is stuffed.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It actually makes a lot of sense, Ludmilla.
> We all have different ways with coping with our bag miscues.
> 
> You prefer to live/learn from your mistakes while I opt for amnesia.


I don’t know what I opt for any more, Fim, as lots of my purchases have often depended on my stress level or on what I see in real life… which is not much at the moment… as there has been no true bag shop in town for nearly two years..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don’t know what I opt for any more, Fim, as lots of my purchases have often depended on my stress level or on what I see in real life… which is not much at the moment… as there has been no true bag shop in town for nearly two years..



I know how you feel, Mariapia.  

There are no true bag shops within a sixty mile radius of my home.  

I’ve also had my share of buying bags as a panacea to stress.  

An impulse I’m currently attempting to quell while my DH continues to recuperate from his surgery.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Or in other words … my wardrobe is stuffed.



Mine would be too, Ludmilla, if I didn’t make room for more bags by donating clothes I no longer wear to our local Thrift Shop.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Wednesday!  I’m always looking for room in my closet but I thrift a lot of clothing, plus my hunting expeditions to TJ Maxx.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Wednesday!  I’m always looking for room in my closet but I thrift a lot of clothing, plus my hunting expeditions to TJ Maxx.



Rock on, Tomsmom! 

My vicarious thrill with all the bags you find doesn’t take up any room in my closet(s)!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia and @Fimpagebag I am a stress shopper, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia and @Fimpagebag I am a stress shopper, too.


Yes me too!!  That’s how I discovered the joy of the thrift shop, shopping with less guilty, then I began finding treasures !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy July 1st, fellow Islanders!  

Going with one of my happiest bags today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy July 1st, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going with one of my happiest bags today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5125360



Love this!  I’m sporting my LC today too!


----------



## Tomsmom

Longchamp umbrella to the side


----------



## Ludmilla

Also wearing LC today!


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Apparently I’m in good company, ladies.
> 
> I think what amuses me most about my dictatorial younger sister is the difference of how we approach giving sisterly advice.
> 
> While she will argue endlessly to get her point across, I stick with declarative statements. Such as:
> 
> 1. Not everyone is you.
> 
> 2. You should talk to your doctor about upping your meds.
> 
> 3. Maybe you *were* dropped on your head as a baby.
> 
> 4. I know you mean well. It’s just that you’re not very good at it.
> 
> 5. If you must make your own hell, I’ll bring the weinies.


These are universal truths applicable to a wide range of family (and friends)  you could also give your sister pause by stating that you give all of your discards to your local thrift shop. . .

I also agree with you re the importance of indulging in the fleeting pleasure of a pastry.

DH and I were up in Maine to clean out his parents house for sale. It seemd like they hadn’t thrown out, recycled, or donated a scrap of clothing in 47 years. We must have delivered 1000 pounds of clothing to Good Will in 95F  degree heat. . . There is no gourmet pastry shop, but DH loved coffee crunch munchkins when he was growing up. (There is no coffee crunch coated donut in NY’s Dunkin Donut shops)  So we went to DD twice. And, the plain choclate cake donuts taste like delicious cake. (Though anything would have been delicious at that moment). the cold brew iced coffee with cream was also very nice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> These are universal truths applicable to a wide range of family (and friends)  you could also give your sister pause by stating that you give all of your discards to your local thrift shop. . .
> 
> I also agree with you re the importance of indulging in the fleeting pleasure of a pastry.
> 
> DH and I were up in Maine to clean out his parents house for sale. It seemd like they hadn’t thrown out, recycled, or donated a scrap of clothing in 47 years. We must have delivered 1000 pounds of clothing to Good Will in 95F  degree heat. . . There is no gourmet pastry shop, but DH loved coffee crunch munchkins when he was growing up. (There is no coffee crunch coated donut in NY’s Dunkin Donut shops)  So we went to DD twice. And, the plain choclate cake donuts taste like delicious cake. (Though anything would have been delicious at that moment). the cold brew iced coffee with cream was also very nice.



I feel for you, 880. 

I went through a similar situation when I cleared out my in-laws’ side of the house. 

I couldn’t believe how much there was to either donate or recycle. 

And I absolutely agree with you about those chocolate cake donuts!


----------



## southernbelle43

880 said:


> These are universal truths applicable to a wide range of family (and friends)  you could also give your sister pause by stating that you give all of your discards to your local thrift shop. . .
> 
> I also agree with you re the importance of indulging in the fleeting pleasure of a pastry.
> 
> DH and I were up in Maine to clean out his parents house for sale. It seemd like they hadn’t thrown out, recycled, or donated a scrap of clothing in 47 years. We must have delivered 1000 pounds of clothing to Good Will in 95F  degree heat. . . There is no gourmet pastry shop, but DH loved coffee crunch munchkins when he was growing up. (There is no coffee crunch coated donut in NY’s Dunkin Donut shops)  So we went to DD twice. And, the plain choclate cake donuts taste like delicious cake. (Though anything would have been delicious at that moment). the cold brew iced coffee with cream was also very nice.


Bless you 880. The last time we moved (to our retirement house) we got rid of at least 80 per cent of all the junk we have collected through the years so our kids would not have to do it.  We continue to sort/donate/ and trash. We are down to the bare minimum now and I know the kids will appreciate it some day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you 880. The last time we moved (to our retirement house) we got rid of at least 80 per cent of all the junk we have collected through the years so our kids would not have to do it.  We continue to sort/donate/ and trash. We are down to the bare minimum now and I know the kids will appreciate it some day.


----------



## 880

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you 880. The last time we moved (to our retirement house) we got rid of at least 80 per cent of all the junk we have collected through the years so our kids would not have to do it.  We continue to sort/donate/ and trash. We are down to the bare minimum now and I know the kids will appreciate it some day.


Awwwhh, thank you so much! FIL is very sentimental, so many things went into a storage unit, but yes, it’s for the best! I’m sure your own kids will appreciate your thoughtfulness! Hugs


----------



## whateve

southernbelle43 said:


> Bless you 880. The last time we moved (to our retirement house) we got rid of at least 80 per cent of all the junk we have collected through the years so our kids would not have to do it.  We continue to sort/donate/ and trash. We are down to the bare minimum now and I know the kids will appreciate it some day.


That reminds me I have stuff from my father's house I've never sorted through.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Doing Dooney today  

My pebbled leather Ariel Satchel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Doing Dooney today
> 
> My pebbled leather Ariel Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5126950


Happy Saturday! That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

This was my bag for grocery shopping:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday! That is a beautiful bag!





Ludmilla said:


> This was my bag for grocery shopping:
> View attachment 5127023



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

Love your choice of tan Theia.   

And thank you for the Dooney love.  

As much as I’d always loved my Ariel Satchel, I love it a lot more after I added a shoulder strap.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Went grocery shopping then to TJ Maxx for some consolation shopping. I didn’t pass my assignment/paper for one of my classes. I’m not a happy camper. I still have one class remaining in the summer semester (I have an extension) to wrap up.  It’s a project on COVID.  

Right now still in my LC. Awaiting another LC in the mail.


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Went grocery shopping then to TJ Maxx for some consolation shopping. I didn’t pass my assignment/paper for one of my classes. I’m not a happy camper. I still have one class remaining in the summer semester (I have an extension) to wrap up.  It’s a project on COVID.
> 
> Right now still in my LC. Awaiting another LC in the mail.


can you resit your assignment?...its a shame but hope it doesn't affect your entire grade too much.
good luck with the Covid project.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> can you resit your assignment?...its a shame but hope it doesn't affect your entire grade too much.
> good luck with the Covid project.


My mentor was talking about appealing but I have to finish the Covid project first . Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## Mariapia

Fim’s Dooney, Ludmilla’s Theia, Tomsmom’s LC…   Lots of lovely bags today, as usual
Miss Clémentine had been sleeping for a whole year when I decided to take her out this morning..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Fim’s Dooney, Ludmilla’s Theia, Tomsmom’s LC…   Lots of lovely bags today, as usual
> Miss Clémentine had been sleeping for a whole year when I decided to take her out this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127260


That color is beautiful!!


----------



## Tomsmom

My new LC arrived!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Went grocery shopping then to TJ Maxx for some consolation shopping. I didn’t pass my assignment/paper for one of my classes. I’m not a happy camper. I still have one class remaining in the summer semester (I have an extension) to wrap up.  It’s a project on COVID.
> 
> Right now still in my LC. Awaiting another LC in the mail.



I sympathize with your disappointment, Tomsmom.  

During my time at the college I saw more than one instance when one professor graded a paper lower than another professor would have, based entirely on their own preconceived notions.

But I promise you, as long as you continue to persevere, you will eventually attain your goal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim’s Dooney, Ludmilla’s Theia, Tomsmom’s LC…   Lots of lovely bags today, as usual
> Miss Clémentine had been sleeping for a whole year when I decided to take her out this morning..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127260



Wonderful choice, Mariapia!  

Such a vibrant color and wonderful vibe!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My new LC arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5127322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127323



What a fun feline LC, Tomsmom! 

And just what you need to lift your spirits.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I sympathize with your disappointment, Tomsmom.
> 
> During my time at the college I saw more than one instance when one professor graded a paper lower than another professor would have, based entirely on their own preconceived notions.
> 
> But I promise you, as long as you continue to persevere, you will eventually attain your goal.


Thank you Fim!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Went grocery shopping then to TJ Maxx for some consolation shopping. I didn’t pass my assignment/paper for one of my classes. I’m not a happy camper. I still have one class remaining in the summer semester (I have an extension) to wrap up.  It’s a project on COVID.
> 
> Right now still in my LC. Awaiting another LC in the mail.





Tomsmom said:


> My new LC arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5127322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127323


Aw. I am sorry about your paper? Can you do that class again? 

Your LC is pretty. I came very close to get that bag, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

Dubbed “Blood Louise” by my Evil Twin this is not a Brahmin for everyday.

But as today is the Fourth of July…

Here she is in all her *red patent leather croc embossed glory…*


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> My new LC arrived!
> 
> View attachment 5127322
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127323



It’s so cute, Tomsmom.  



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Dubbed “Blood Louise” by my Evil Twin this is not a Brahmin for everyday.
> 
> But as today is the Fourth of July…
> 
> Here she is in all her *red patent leather croc embossed glory…*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127760
> 
> View attachment 5127761


A white shirt, blue jeans and, of course, a great red bag for a Fourth of July, Fim.
Bravo, bravo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It’s so cute, Tomsmom.
> 
> 
> A white shirt, blue jeans and, of course, a great red bag for a Fourth of July, Fim.
> Bravo, bravo!



Glad you approve, Mariapia.  

But I must warn you (because of your kind words) my Evil Twin has decided that we wear this bag on Bastille Day as well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Dubbed “Blood Louise” by my Evil Twin this is not a Brahmin for everyday.
> 
> But as today is the Fourth of July…
> 
> Here she is in all her *red patent leather croc embossed glory…*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127761


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Aw. I am sorry about your paper? Can you do that class again?
> 
> Your LC is pretty. I came very close to get that bag, too.


If the appeal fails yes I take the class again .


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Dubbed “Blood Louise” by my Evil Twin this is not a Brahmin for everyday.
> 
> But as today is the Fourth of July…
> 
> Here she is in all her *red patent leather croc embossed glory…*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127761


You cannot beat a red bag!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> You cannot beat a red bag!!!



I have to agree, Southernbelle. 

The only problem for me is once the proverbial red bag dam broke, I keep adding more!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Mariapia.
> 
> But I must warn you (because of your kind words) my Evil Twin has decided that we wear this bag on Bastille Day as well.


Of course, Fim….
I intend on wearing a blue and white T shirt, my red Reebok sneakers and one of my red bags, either the Postina or the Alexander Mc Queen  on the 14 th of July..


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  We cruised on dh’s boat yesterday afternoon it was so so nice!  

Changed into my red Gucci for a pick me up


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Dubbed “Blood Louise” by my Evil Twin this is not a Brahmin for everyday.
> 
> But as today is the Fourth of July…
> 
> Here she is in all her *red patent leather croc embossed glory…*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127757
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127760
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127761


That bag is glorious and perfect!


Tomsmom said:


> If the appeal fails yes I take the class again .


Aw. I am so sorry. Been there done that.  
Your red Gucci is very nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  We cruised on dh’s boat yesterday afternoon it was so so nice!
> 
> Changed into my red Gucci for a pick me up
> 
> View attachment 5128389


Glad you had a much needed break, Tomsmom.  

And your red Gucci is fabulous enough to lift even the lowest of spirits. So love that bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you had a much needed break, Tomsmom.
> 
> And your red Gucci is fabulous enough to lift even the lowest of spirits. So love that bag!


Thank you Fim!!  I love it too


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  We cruised on dh’s boat yesterday afternoon it was so so nice!
> 
> Changed into my red Gucci for a pick me up
> 
> View attachment 5128389


What a beautiful Gucci, Tomsmom.


----------



## Narnanz

Joining you with Longchamp today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Joining you with Longchamp today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128764


That is a great blue!


----------



## Ludmilla

I am also using LC today.


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Joining you with Longchamp today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128764





Ludmilla said:


> I am also using LC today.
> View attachment 5129115


Still carrying my LC too….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Joining you with Longchamp today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128764





Ludmilla said:


> I am also using LC today.
> View attachment 5129115





Mariapia said:


> Still carrying my LC too….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129408



Great Longchamps all, ladies!  

I can’t help but join the party!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Great Longchamps all, ladies!
> 
> I can’t help but join the party!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5129420


Wow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

Our Home Farm is on the flight path of any number of migratory bird species. 

Whether it’s Mute Swans or Mockingbirds, they’re here and then they’re gone. 

Which has gotten me thinking about applying the same dynamic to my bags. 

Merely migratory, not every bag I own has to be for everyday. 

And some I never wear at all. But that doesn’t make them any less special. 

It’s enough that I take them out of their dust bags just to look at them. 

Like my patent leather Dooney Cara Satchel. 

Too elegant to dress down, I’d bought it to go with my mother of the bride dress only to opt for a different bag at last minute. 

But that doesn’t make me love my Cara any less. 





Hanging out with her best bud…..


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Our Home Farm is on the flight path of any number of migratory bird species.
> 
> Whether it’s Mute Swans or Mockingbirds, they’re here and then they’re gone.
> 
> Which has gotten me thinking about applying the same dynamic to my bags.
> 
> Merely migratory, not every bag I own has to be for everyday.
> 
> And some I never wear at all. But that doesn’t make them any less special.
> 
> It’s enough that I take them out of their dust bags just to look at them.
> 
> Like my patent leather Dooney Cara Satchel.
> 
> Too elegant to dress down, I’d bought it to go with my mother of the bride dress only to opt for a different bag at last minute.
> 
> But that doesn’t make me love my Cara any less.
> 
> View attachment 5129922
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out with her best bud…..
> 
> View attachment 5129923


That bag is really beautiful. I have those wardrobe beauties to, that I just own to look at them. Because looking at them makes me already pretty happy.


----------



## Ludmilla

That bag is not a wardrobe beauty, though.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is not a wardrobe beauty, though.
> View attachment 5130014



It would be a crime if *this* beauty only lived in your wardrobe, Ludmilla! 

Every time I see this bag my ipad is in danger of being drowned in my drool.   

I love everything about it. The color, the design, the leather…I can’t fathom why LC has  discontinued this bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this adorable Kate spade coin purse at Macy’s marked down of course


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Found this adorable Kate spade coin purse at Macy’s marked down of course
> 
> View attachment 5130259



You’re right, Tomsmom. Absolutely adorbs!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Our Home Farm is on the flight path of any number of migratory bird species.
> 
> Whether it’s Mute Swans or Mockingbirds, they’re here and then they’re gone.
> 
> Which has gotten me thinking about applying the same dynamic to my bags.
> 
> Merely migratory, not every bag I own has to be for everyday.
> 
> And some I never wear at all. But that doesn’t make them any less special.
> 
> It’s enough that I take them out of their dust bags just to look at them.
> 
> Like my patent leather Dooney Cara Satchel.
> 
> Too elegant to dress down, I’d bought it to go with my mother of the bride dress only to opt for a different bag at last minute.
> 
> But that doesn’t make me love my Cara any less.
> 
> View attachment 5129922
> 
> 
> 
> Hanging out with her best bud…..
> 
> View attachment 5129923


They are both adorable,Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> They are both adorable,Fim.
> [/QUOTE
> You’re right, Mariapia. They are quite the pair.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s been quite the morning. Before going to the hairdresser I stopped by my trusted auto repair shop to confirm my suspicions that my vehicle‘s fuel tank is leaking.

My suspicions confirmed, I made an appointment for next week to have it repaired. 

Next I went to my hairdresser and then grocery shopping etc. 

After that I stopped by our Community Action Thrift Shop for some retail therapy. 

One bag caught my eye. I recognized the brand, Intercontinental Leather Industries, a.k.a “iLi New York.”

Mildly interested, I noticed a discrepancy as soon as I opened the bag. 

Though the iLi New York tag read “genuine leather” further inspection revealed a tiny fabric tag sewn in the lining that read ”faux leather, made in India.”  

Now here is the problem. If the bag hadn’t purported to be genuine leather, I might have considered it. 

But as it was, I wasn’t going to support that kind of duplicity. 

As I said, it’s been quite the morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It would be a crime if *this* beauty only lived in your wardrobe, Ludmilla!
> 
> Every time I see this bag my ipad is in danger of being drowned in my drool.
> 
> I love everything about it. The color, the design, the leather…I can’t fathom why LC has  discontinued this bag!


Thank you, Fim.
LC is re-doing that line. So old designs are out of the window. 


Tomsmom said:


> Found this adorable Kate spade coin purse at Macy’s marked down of course
> 
> View attachment 5130259


Cute!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

I’ve been giving a lot of thought to “planned obsolescence” lately. 

Though I keep it strictly as a backup, my old iPad 2 needed a new charger to replace the old one. 

What I thought would be a simple process, it turned out to be more of a hassle until I finally tracked one down on Amazon. 

Naturally, after that, my thoughts next turned to some of my older bags. 

Particularly, my Dooney quilted nylon Spicy Satchel. 





Despite its popularity at the time, Dooney discontinued the Spicys and has shown no interest in bringing them back. 

If I had to hazard a guess why, the cynic in me suspects that they have since abandoned the Spicy’s signature nylon for nylon of lesser quality. 

It might be good for business, but their more recent line of nylon bags suffers for it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve been giving a lot of thought to “planned obsolescence” lately.
> 
> Though I keep it strictly as a backup, my old iPad 2 needed a new charger to replace the old one.
> 
> What I thought would be a simple process, it turned out to be more of a hassle until I finally tracked one down on Amazon.
> 
> Naturally, after that, my thoughts next turned to some of my older bags.
> 
> Particularly, my Dooney quilted nylon Spicy Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5132815
> 
> 
> 
> Despite its popularity at the time, Dooney discontinued the Spicys and has shown no interest in bringing them back.
> 
> If I had to hazard a guess why, the cynic in me suspects that they have since abandoned the Spicy’s signature nylon for nylon of lesser quality.
> 
> It might be good for business, but their more recent line of nylon bags suffers for it.


I don’t think it’s necessarily planned obsolescence, Fim.
A friend who worked for a contemporary  designer for 20 years  told me that finding flawless cotton , nylon or  silk was becoming more and more difficult  .
She had to « hide » the defective parts of the fabric in the least visible parts of the garment…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don’t think it’s necessarily planned obsolescence, Fim.
> A friend who worked for a contemporary  designer for 20 years  told me that finding flawless cotton , nylon or  silk was becoming more and more difficult  .
> She had to « hide » the defective parts of the fabric in the least visible parts of the garment…



I never thought of that, Mariapia.  

But it makes sense. The same can be said for many leathers available now.  

So perhaps I should be less critical in the future.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I never thought of that, Mariapia.
> 
> But it makes sense. The same can be said for many leathers available now.
> 
> So perhaps I should be less critical in the future.



Talking about the episode of the old charger….I totally agree with you, Fim.
Planned obsolescence it is..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Talking about the episode of the old charger….I totally agree with you, Fim.
> Planned obsolescence it is..


True!


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi !!  Just wanted to pop in and say I’m thinking about all of you my friends!  It’s been a very busy time, birthday celebrations, graduation party and working in this never ending paper. 

Still in my cheerful red Gucci. And I foolishly perused the Yoogies site and fell down the rabbit hole and purchased an extremely reasonably priced Chanel, if there is such a thing. We shall see when she arrives.


----------



## Mariapia

A Chanel, Tomsmom?
Wow! 
Please, post a pic as soon as you receive it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hi !!  Just wanted to pop in and say I’m thinking about all of you my friends!  It’s been a very busy time, birthday celebrations, graduation party and working in this never ending paper.
> 
> Still in my cheerful red Gucci. And I foolishly perused the Yoogies site and fell down the rabbit hole and purchased an extremely reasonably priced Chanel, if there is such a thing. We shall see when she arrives.



Can’t wait to see your Chanel, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Hi !!  Just wanted to pop in and say I’m thinking about all of you my friends!  It’s been a very busy time, birthday celebrations, graduation party and working in this never ending paper.
> 
> Still in my cheerful red Gucci. And I foolishly perused the Yoogies site and fell down the rabbit hole and purchased an extremely reasonably priced Chanel, if there is such a thing. We shall see when she arrives.


You sound really busy! And I am very curious about your Chanel. Hope you get it soon!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday all!
Having kind of a busy week, too. 2 weeks of vacation ahead probably beginning on Friday. Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday all!
> Having kind of a busy week, too. 2 weeks of vacation ahead probably beginning on Friday. Yay!


Yayyy for vacation!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday all!
> Having kind of a busy week, too. 2 weeks of vacation ahead probably beginning on Friday. Yay!



Good for you, Ludmilla! You deserve a well earned vacation!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday all!
> Having kind of a busy week, too. 2 weeks of vacation ahead probably beginning on Friday. Yay!


Wonderful, Ludmilla.
You deserve it


----------



## Ludmilla

Admittedly - vacation is causing stress right now at work.  Suddenly everything has to be done within the next days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly - vacation is causing stress right now at work.  Suddenly everything has to be done within the next days.



Or yesterday, if possible.


----------



## Narnanz

Yay...my first ever piece of Louis Vuitton ..a reverse monogram cardholder. 
It's probably  going to be my last as well.
Gave me such pleasure to open the box.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Yay...my first ever piece of Louis Vuitton ..a reverse monogram cardholder.
> It's probably  going to be my last as well.
> Gave me such pleasure to open the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135842


It’s beautiful, enjoy!!


----------



## 880

Narnanz said:


> Yay...my first ever piece of Louis Vuitton ..a reverse monogram cardholder.
> It's probably  going to be my last as well.
> Gave me such pleasure to open the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135842


Classic, cute and practical! I am so happy for you! It will make you smile every time you use it!

@Tomsmom, looking forward to seeing your chanel! Yoogi’s has great things! 

@Fimpagebag, hope your car is okay!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Yay...my first ever piece of Louis Vuitton ..a reverse monogram cardholder.
> It's probably  going to be my last as well.
> Gave me such pleasure to open the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135842



Kudos to you, Narnanz!  

Your cardholder is as iconic as it is beautiful.  

Then there’s the intangibles. The quintessential luxury of the LV experience, so perfectly reflected in the box with its ribbon and diminutive dust bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> @Fimpagebag, hope your car is okay!



Thank you for asking, 880.  

My trusty auto repair shop has ordered a new fuel tank for my 19 year old vehicle and hopes to have it by the end of the week.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Yay...my first ever piece of Louis Vuitton ..a reverse monogram cardholder.
> It's probably  going to be my last as well.
> Gave me such pleasure to open the box.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5135842


That‘s pretty!
Although I do not use my Speedy as often as I should looking at it gives me much joy. So I understand you completely!


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for asking, 880.
> 
> My trusty auto repair shop has ordered a new fuel tank for my 19 year old vehicle and hopes to have it by the end of the week.


Glad to hear this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Inspired by @Narnanz new card holder I am using this one here today:


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Inspired by @Narnanz new card holder I am using this one here today:
> 
> View attachment 5136124


So classy !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Inspired by @Narnanz new card holder I am using this one here today:
> 
> View attachment 5136124



Always love seeing your LV any day anytime, Ludmilla! 

When it comes to the ”great logo debate” I am firmly on the side of the iconic LV logo. 

It encapsulates the brand’s history and cache without kitsch or cliche.  

Whether it’s your iconic speedy or Narnanz’s card holder, LV’s logo (whatever the iteration) remains timeless.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So classy !!


Thanks! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Always love seeing your LV any day anytime, Ludmilla!
> 
> When it comes to the ”great logo debate” I am firmly on the side of the iconic LV logo.
> 
> It encapsulates the brand’s history and cache without kitsch or cliche.
> 
> Whether it’s your iconic speedy or Narnanz’s card holder, LV’s logo (whatever the iteration) remains timeless.


Yes! The coolest part of the LV logo is the fact that it is sooo old. Love this.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Inspired by @Narnanz new card holder I am using this one here today:
> 
> View attachment 5136124


One of the greatest bags in the world, Ludmilla, no less….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

It’s “Frantic Friday” with me having a thousand things to do (mainly clean) in anticipation of my DD and her husband coming to visit tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “Frantic Friday” with me having a thousand things to do (mainly clean) in anticipation of my DD and her husband coming to visit tomorrow.


Have a great visit!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “Frantic Friday” with me having a thousand things to do (mainly clean) in anticipation of my DD and her husband coming to visit tomorrow.


Have a lovely weekend with your family, Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Yes! The coolest part of the LV logo is the fact that it is sooo old. Love this.


Today is Friday and you are probably going home for your well-deserved vacation, Ludmilla.

What your country is going through at the moment is heartbreaking.
I hope you and the people you love live far from the places that are flooded and in despair.


----------



## Tomsmom

Huge hugs Ludmilla!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Went food shopping, going to a high school grad party later then tomorrow a bridal shower, I’m never booked for the whole weekend! Still in my Gucci, debating a change, but not sure maybe the Artsy?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Went food shopping, going to a high school grad party later then tomorrow a bridal shower, I’m never booked for the whole weekend! Still in my Gucci, debating a change, but not sure maybe the Artsy?


The Artsy would be an excellent choice, Tomsmom


----------



## Mimmy

@ludmila I hope you are safe and not experiencing too many effects of the flooding.


----------



## Mimmy

Some time ago @Fimpagebag posted some words of wisdom that really resonated with me; she has a knack for this.

I mentioned that I was going to go ahead and buy a clutch that I had been lusting over but felt was somewhat impractical. I ordered it only to have my order canceled due to it not being in stock. Well, it showed up again and I ordered it again thinking it would be canceled again.



	

		
			
		

		
	
It arrived and it does not disappoint! I have already carried it. Marc Jacobs, Sofia Loves the Clutch. It’s lambskin.


----------



## Mariapia

Mimmy said:


> Some time ago @Fimpagebag posted some words of wisdom that really resonated with me; she has a knack for this.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to go ahead and buy a clutch that I had been lusting over but felt was somewhat impractical. I ordered it only to have my order canceled due to it not being in stock. Well, it showed up again and I ordered it again thinking it would be canceled again.
> View attachment 5140464
> View attachment 5140465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived and it does not disappoint! I have already carried it. Marc Jacobs, Sofia Loves the Clutch. It’s lambskin.


Congrats on your purchase, Mimmy.
It’s lovely


----------



## Tomsmom

Mimmy said:


> Some time ago @Fimpagebag posted some words of wisdom that really resonated with me; she has a knack for this.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to go ahead and buy a clutch that I had been lusting over but felt was somewhat impractical. I ordered it only to have my order canceled due to it not being in stock. Well, it showed up again and I ordered it again thinking it would be canceled again.
> View attachment 5140464
> View attachment 5140465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived and it does not disappoint! I have already carried it. Marc Jacobs, Sofia Loves the Clutch. It’s lambskin.


That is beautiful!


----------



## Mimmy

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your purchase, Mimmy.
> It’s lovely


Thank you, Mariapia! 


Tomsmom said:


> That is beautiful!


Aww, thank you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> One of the greatest bags in the world, Ludmilla, no less….


Thank you, Mariapia! 


Mariapia said:


> Today is Friday and you are probably going home for your well-deserved vacation, Ludmilla.
> 
> What your country is going through at the moment is heartbreaking.
> I hope you and the people you love live far from the places that are flooded and in despair.





Tomsmom said:


> Huge hugs Ludmilla!!





Mimmy said:


> @ludmila I hope you are safe and not experiencing too many effects of the flooding.


The flooding is pretty far from where I live, thankfully. We do have floodings in Bavaria, too, and as bad as they are they are not so bad like those in the west.
Thank you for your thoughts!  


Mimmy said:


> Some time ago @Fimpagebag posted some words of wisdom that really resonated with me; she has a knack for this.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to go ahead and buy a clutch that I had been lusting over but felt was somewhat impractical. I ordered it only to have my order canceled due to it not being in stock. Well, it showed up again and I ordered it again thinking it would be canceled again.
> View attachment 5140464
> View attachment 5140465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived and it does not disappoint! I have already carried it. Marc Jacobs, Sofia Loves the Clutch. It’s lambskin.


This is very pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Hope everyone had a nice weekend. First day of vacation and I am a bit unsure what to do.  
I should do a huge cleaning, but I really do not feel like it.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. First day of vacation and I am a bit unsure what to do.
> I should do a huge cleaning, but I really do not feel like it.


It's vacation - do something fun!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mimmy said:


> Some time ago @Fimpagebag posted some words of wisdom that really resonated with me; she has a knack for this.
> 
> I mentioned that I was going to go ahead and buy a clutch that I had been lusting over but felt was somewhat impractical. I ordered it only to have my order canceled due to it not being in stock. Well, it showed up again and I ordered it again thinking it would be canceled again.
> View attachment 5140464
> View attachment 5140465
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It arrived and it does not disappoint! I have already carried it. Marc Jacobs, Sofia Loves the Clutch. It’s lambskin.



What an absolute beauty, Mimmy! 

So glad you persevered. A clutch like yours is more than just an acquisition.  

It’s an accomplishment. 

Carry it proudly for not only what it is, but for what it means to you. 

Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. First day of vacation and I am a bit unsure what to do.
> I should do a huge cleaning, but I really do not feel like it.



Happy Monday, Ludmilla! 

Glad to hear you escaped the worst of the flooding. 

As for your first day of vacation, I agree with whateve. Take the day to relax.

After all, there’s a reason sloths always have a smile on their face.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. First day of vacation and I am a bit unsure what to do.
> I should do a huge cleaning, but I really do not feel like it.


So happy you and your loved ones are far from that awful disaster, Ludmilla.
Enjoy your vacation, now..
Cleaning can wait a little.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Hope everyone had a nice weekend. First day of vacation and I am a bit unsure what to do.
> I should do a huge cleaning, but I really do not feel like it.


Just say no to the cleaning .  It’s vacation think of something you couldn’t do because you would be at work, and cleaning doesn’t count unless you’re rearranging all your bags .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just say no to the cleaning .  It’s vacation think of something you couldn’t do because you would be at work, and cleaning doesn’t count unless you’re rearranging all your bags .


----------



## Mimmy

Fimpagebag said:


> What an absolute beauty, Mimmy!
> 
> So glad you persevered. A clutch like yours is more than just an acquisition.
> 
> It’s an accomplishment.
> 
> Carry it proudly for not only what it is, but for what it means to you.
> 
> Well done!


Thank you, Fimpagebag! You gave me the extra nudge that I needed to make this bag mine!

@Ludmilla I am glad that you are safe!


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> It's vacation - do something fun!





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Glad to hear you escaped the worst of the flooding.
> 
> As for your first day of vacation, I agree with whateve. Take the day to relax.
> 
> After all, there’s a reason sloths always have a smile on their face.
> 
> View attachment 5141004





Mariapia said:


> So happy you and your loved ones are far from that awful disaster, Ludmilla.
> Enjoy your vacation, now..
> Cleaning can wait a little.





Tomsmom said:


> Just say no to the cleaning .  It’s vacation think of something you couldn’t do because you would be at work, and cleaning doesn’t count unless you’re rearranging all your bags .


I have to say - I need time to adjust to vacation. Esp. when you are at home and not going anywhere. It is definitely easier to relax while traveling.
Although I have to say I like that sloth.  

Thank you all for your concern regarding the floods. It is a disaster on so many levels but esp. regarding all those lives lost.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have to say - I need time to adjust to vacation. Esp. when you are at home and not going anywhere. It is definitely easier to relax while traveling.
> Although I have to say I like that sloth.
> 
> Thank you all for your concern regarding the floods. It is a disaster on so many levels but esp. regarding all those lives lost.


I totally agree with you, Ludmilla. Travelling always helps us  relax.
Unfortunately, most of us prefer to stay at home these days.
Being stuck far from home because of a potential contamination can be tough.
On the other hand, seeing all those desperate people who lost their houses or family members in the floods helps me think I have nothing to complain about.
There will be better days.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you, Ludmilla. Travelling always helps us  relax.
> Unfortunately, most of us prefer to stay at home these days.
> Being stuck far from home because of a potential contamination can be tough.
> On the other hand, seeing all those desperate people who lost their houses or family members in the floods helps me think I have nothing to complain about.
> There will be better days.


This is true!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

It might be the summer doldrums, but there’s no bag is sparking my interest lately.  

Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you, Ludmilla. Travelling always helps us  relax.
> Unfortunately, most of us prefer to stay at home these days.
> Being stuck far from home because of a potential contamination can be tough.
> On the other hand, seeing all those desperate people who lost their houses or family members in the floods helps me think I have nothing to complain about.
> There will be better days.


I love traveling because I've left any problems behind at home. It's a break from chores, which doesn't happen if I'm staying home.


----------



## Tomsmom

My Chanel arrived


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> My Chanel arrived
> 
> View attachment 5142304


Ohhh...I love that...edgy but classic. 
Is she heavy with all that chain whipstitching?


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...I love that...edgy but classic.
> Is she heavy with all that chain whipstitching?


No not at all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My Chanel arrived
> 
> View attachment 5142304



Well done, Tomsmom!  

Not an archetypical Chanel, but one with a vibe all its own!  

The leather looks lush with great patina.  

I’m most definitely a fan!


----------



## Mimmy

Tomsmom said:


> My Chanel arrived
> 
> View attachment 5142304


Beautiful bag, Tomsmom! Chanel with an edgier vibe; love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It might be the summer doldrums, but there’s no bag is sparking my interest lately.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?


You’re not alone, Fim.
I feel the same. Let’s see how long it’s going to last…


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> My Chanel arrived
> 
> View attachment 5142304


what a find, Tomsmom!
Huge huge congrats


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

With apologies to Shakespeare, when it comes to bags, “faux” by any other name…

Is still not leather. 

So I’ve been racking what little is left of my brain to come up with a word to describe my faux leather bags. 

I know ”vegan” is popular, but I prefer to reserve that for bags made from plants and natural fibers.  

Instead I’ve chosen to go back to the past when “Naugahyde” was more commonly used to describe pvc coated fabric. 

Needless to say, my Evil Twin has weighed in on my internal dialogue with her own suggestion. 

But somehow “unnatural” conjures up the look of horror I might get if I describe my “Nauga” bags as such. 

Yet, as is so often the case with my Evil Twin, we eventually reached a consensus. 

And given the daily torrential rain we’ve been having all this week, my “Naughty Naugas” work for me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to the Artsy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Artsy
> View attachment 5142711



Excellent choice, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It might be the summer doldrums, but there’s no bag is sparking my interest lately.
> 
> Anyone else feel the same?


Yes! For the moment. 


whateve said:


> I love traveling because I've left any problems behind at home. It's a break from chores, which doesn't happen if I'm staying home.


So true. Third day of vacation and it does not feel like vacation at all. 


Tomsmom said:


> My Chanel arrived
> 
> View attachment 5142304


This is nice!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With apologies to Shakespeare, when it comes to bags, “faux” by any other name…
> 
> Is still not leather.
> 
> So I’ve been racking what little is left of my brain to come up with a word to describe my faux leather bags.
> 
> I know ”vegan” is popular, but I prefer to reserve that for bags made from plants and natural fibers.
> 
> Instead I’ve chosen to go back to the past when “Naugahyde” was more commonly used to describe pvc coated fabric.
> 
> Needless to say, my Evil Twin has weighed in on my internal dialogue with her own suggestion.
> 
> But somehow “unnatural” conjures up the look of horror I might get if I describe my “Nauga” bags as such.
> 
> Yet, as is so often the case with my Evil Twin, we eventually reached a consensus.
> 
> And given the daily torrential rain we’ve been having all this week, my “Naughty Naugas” work for me!
> 
> View attachment 5142739
> View attachment 5142742
> View attachment 5142743


I like the word pleather.  Germans like long words so the material are called Lederimitat. 
I like your bags - leather or not!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! For the moment.
> 
> So true. Third day of vacation and it does not feel like vacation at all.
> 
> This is nice!
> 
> I like the word pleather.  Germans like long words so the material are called Lederimitat.
> I like your bags - leather or not!



Thank you, Ludmilla. 

To be brutally honest, if I like a bag I’ll buy it “whether leather or not.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

I can’t believe how this summer seems to be flying by.  

It’s been one thing after another and I have to stop and remind myself to take time for myself. 

And my bags do that for me.   

I go to my closet much as people used to thumb through their photo album and always feel better for it. 

Top of my list are my LC Cuirs and Clo’eFloirat.   

Next are my Gerard Darels and two Dooney Florentines. 

By the time I get to Miss Guidi and Crazy bag, I’m back to my old self and ready to continue to take on the day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I can’t believe how this summer seems to be flying by.
> 
> It’s been one thing after another and I have to stop and remind myself to take time for myself.
> 
> And my bags do that for me.
> 
> I go to my closet much as people used to thumb through their photo album and always feel better for it.
> 
> Top of my list are my LC Cuirs and Clo’eFloirat.
> 
> Next are my Gerard Darels and two Dooney Florentines.
> 
> By the time I get to Miss Guidi and Crazy bag, I’m back to my old self and ready to continue to take on the day.


This is a great way to relax!
Here, time is flying, too. First week of vacation is already over.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is a great way to relax!
> Here, time is flying, too. First week of vacation is already over.



Hopefully you’re finding some time to have some well deserved fun, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Among my (many) bags, there are the ones I always have to ask myself…

”Why don’t I wear this more often?”

Sometimes the reason is seasonal. Other times it’s just pure laziness.  

But more often than not it’s because I purchased these bags while I was still working and had the odd occasion to strive for a more professional look.

Of course now that I’m retired “meetings with the boss” have gone by the wayside while the bags remain.

Case in point: my Dooney Ginger Toscano Janine. 




To her credit she performed just as I’d intended during a meeting with an officious newly hired Dean of Finances.  

The women couldn’t keep her eyes off my bag and was suitably horrified when I casually put my bag on the floor by my chair.  

”Oh you mustn’t do that.” she warbled. “I know what a Dooney like that costs.”   

”So do I.” I smiled. “But quality is worth the investment. Now about those German microscopes our lab wants to buy…”

”Yes,” she replied (still not taking her eyes off my bag) “But there are cheaper scopes we could buy.”

”True.” I countered. “But they‘ll fall apart like a cheap purse in a year and have to be replaced.”

“I see your point.” she agreed, with a last lingering glance at my Janine. “I’ll allocate the funds you need.”


----------



## WineLover

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Among my (many) bags, there are the ones I always have to ask myself…
> 
> ”Why don’t I wear this more often?”
> 
> Sometimes the reason is seasonal. Other times it’s just pure laziness.
> 
> But more often than not it’s because I purchased these bags while I was still working and had the odd occasion to strive for a more professional look.
> 
> Of course now that I’m retired “meetings with the boss” have gone by the wayside while the bags remain.
> 
> Case in point: my Dooney Ginger Toscano Janine.
> 
> View attachment 5144659
> 
> 
> To her credit she performed just as I’d intended during a meeting with an officious newly hired Dean of Finances.
> 
> The women couldn’t keep her eyes off my bag and was suitably horrified when I casually put my bag on the floor by my chair.
> 
> ”Oh you mustn’t do that.” she warbled. “I know what a Dooney like that costs.”
> 
> ”So do I.” I smiled. “But quality is worth the investment. Now about those German microscopes our lab wants to buy…”
> 
> ”Yes,” she replied (still not taking her eyes off my bag) “But there are cheaper scopes we could buy.”
> 
> ”True.” I countered. “But they‘ll fall apart like a cheap purse in a year and have to be replaced.”
> 
> “I see your point.” she agreed, with a last lingering glance at my Janine. “I’ll allocate the funds you need.”



what a great story-I love how your beautiful bag sealed the deal!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Still in the Artsy .  I’m happy the weekend is almost here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

WineLover said:


> what a great story-I love how your beautiful bag sealed the deal!


 
Glad you liked the story, Winelover.  

Now that I’m retired, I haven’t had any similar occasion to wear my Janine.

But I’ve decided to take her “out of retirement” and see how she does paired with a more casual vibe.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Among my (many) bags, there are the ones I always have to ask myself…
> 
> ”Why don’t I wear this more often?”
> 
> Sometimes the reason is seasonal. Other times it’s just pure laziness.
> 
> But more often than not it’s because I purchased these bags while I was still working and had the odd occasion to strive for a more professional look.
> 
> Of course now that I’m retired “meetings with the boss” have gone by the wayside while the bags remain.
> 
> Case in point: my Dooney Ginger Toscano Janine.
> 
> View attachment 5144659
> 
> 
> To her credit she performed just as I’d intended during a meeting with an officious newly hired Dean of Finances.
> 
> The women couldn’t keep her eyes off my bag and was suitably horrified when I casually put my bag on the floor by my chair.
> 
> ”Oh you mustn’t do that.” she warbled. “I know what a Dooney like that costs.”
> 
> ”So do I.” I smiled. “But quality is worth the investment. Now about those German microscopes our lab wants to buy…”
> 
> ”Yes,” she replied (still not taking her eyes off my bag) “But there are cheaper scopes we could buy.”
> 
> ”True.” I countered. “But they‘ll fall apart like a cheap purse in a year and have to be replaced.”
> 
> “I see your point.” she agreed, with a last lingering glance at my Janine. “I’ll allocate the funds you need.”


Love Janine and love the story, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Still in the Artsy .  I’m happy the weekend is almost here.



 I so love your Artsy I know I would have a hard time  changing out of it, Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you liked the story, Winelover.
> 
> Now that I’m retired, I haven’t had any similar occasion to wear my Janine.
> 
> But I’ve decided to take her “out of retirement” and see how she does paired with a more casual vibe.
> 
> View attachment 5144835


Wow!
Love love love!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> Love love love!



Thank you, Mariapia. 

I must admit (though I’m in no way comparing my humble Janine to any Hermes) I was inspired by pics of ladies casually wearing their Kellys.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Among my (many) bags, there are the ones I always have to ask myself…
> 
> ”Why don’t I wear this more often?”
> 
> Sometimes the reason is seasonal. Other times it’s just pure laziness.
> 
> But more often than not it’s because I purchased these bags while I was still working and had the odd occasion to strive for a more professional look.
> 
> Of course now that I’m retired “meetings with the boss” have gone by the wayside while the bags remain.
> 
> Case in point: my Dooney Ginger Toscano Janine.
> 
> View attachment 5144659
> 
> 
> To her credit she performed just as I’d intended during a meeting with an officious newly hired Dean of Finances.
> 
> The women couldn’t keep her eyes off my bag and was suitably horrified when I casually put my bag on the floor by my chair.
> 
> ”Oh you mustn’t do that.” she warbled. “I know what a Dooney like that costs.”
> 
> ”So do I.” I smiled. “But quality is worth the investment. Now about those German microscopes our lab wants to buy…”
> 
> ”Yes,” she replied (still not taking her eyes off my bag) “But there are cheaper scopes we could buy.”
> 
> ”True.” I countered. “But they‘ll fall apart like a cheap purse in a year and have to be replaced.”
> 
> “I see your point.” she agreed, with a last lingering glance at my Janine. “I’ll allocate the funds you need.”


I hope that those German microscopes were as good quality as your Dooney. Admittedly, I would not bet on this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you liked the story, Winelover.
> 
> Now that I’m retired, I haven’t had any similar occasion to wear my Janine.
> 
> But I’ve decided to take her “out of retirement” and see how she does paired with a more casual vibe.
> 
> View attachment 5144835


Great outfit!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I hope that those German microscopes were as good quality as your Dooney. Admittedly, I would not bet on this.



They were, Ludmilla.   

At the college where I worked we had forty year old Zeiss microscopes that were superior to any of our other scopes. All they required was routine yearly maintenance thanks to their superior craftsmanship.  

I knew we couldn’t go wrong ordering more Zeiss scopes. And they did not disappoint.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Great outfit!!



Thank you, Ludmilla. With the right bag, even jeans and a tee shirt make an outfit.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> I must admit (though I’m in no way comparing my humble Janine to any Hermes) I was inspired by pics of ladies casually wearing their Kellys.


I always look at the thread you mention, Fim, and the pics are amazing.
Congrats on the elegant Dooney and the casual outfit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> They were, Ludmilla.
> 
> At the college where I worked we had *forty year old Zeiss microscopes* that were superior to any of our other scopes. All they required was routine yearly maintenance thanks to their superior craftsmanship.
> 
> I knew we couldn’t go wrong ordering more Zeiss scopes. And they did not disappoint.


40 years old - these are the magic words. I am pretty sure that the new ones will not last that long.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday all!
Hope you are enjoying the weekend!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  I handed in my 2nd to last paper on Thursday evening and I passed!!  I am so so happy!  It felt great to not have that hanging over my head all weekend. So today miss almost 15 and I stopped in Macy’s …. Pic to come


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  I handed in my 2nd to last paper on Thursday evening and I passed!!  I am so so happy!  It felt great to not have that hanging over my head all weekend. So today miss almost 15 and I stopped in Macy’s …. Pic you come


Congratulations, Tomsmom


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  I handed in my 2nd to last paper on Thursday evening and I passed!!  I am so so happy!  It felt great to not have that hanging over my head all weekend. So today miss almost 15 and I stopped in Macy’s …. Pic to come



Wonderful news, Tomsmom!  

Congratulations!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  I handed in my 2nd to last paper on Thursday evening and I passed!!  I am so so happy!  It felt great to not have that hanging over my head all weekend. So today miss almost 15 and I stopped in Macy’s …. Pic to come


Yay!  
Very very happy for you!
Congrats!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Went for breakfast with a friend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Went for breakfast with a friend.
> View attachment 5147140



Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

When you say ”friend” I assume you mean someone other than your wonderful tan Theia?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Went for breakfast with a friend.
> View attachment 5147140


What a beauty, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> When you say ”friend” I assume you mean someone other than your wonderful tan Theia?


Yes! 
Later Theia and I went to the book and wool store. 


Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, Ludmilla.


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

My score from Macy’s, the large Ergo


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My score from Macy’s, the large Ergo
> 
> View attachment 5147512



Oooh, I really like it, Tomsmom. 

Love the color, the style, and the stitching.  

As always, you rock!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> My score from Macy’s, the large Ergo
> 
> View attachment 5147512


Very pretty! Did you find something else?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Very pretty! Did you find something else?


No that was it


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Today is half price at the SalVal today . Hopefully I can get there after work. Have a great day!  Haven’t moved into the Ergo yet, still enjoying the Artsy.


----------



## Joule

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Among my (many) bags, there are the ones I always have to ask myself…
> 
> ”Why don’t I wear this more often?”
> 
> Sometimes the reason is seasonal. Other times it’s just pure laziness.
> 
> But more often than not it’s because I purchased these bags while I was still working and had the odd occasion to strive for a more professional look.
> 
> Of course now that I’m retired “meetings with the boss” have gone by the wayside while the bags remain.
> 
> Case in point: my Dooney Ginger Toscano Janine.
> 
> View attachment 5144659
> 
> 
> To her credit she performed just as I’d intended during a meeting with an officious newly hired Dean of Finances.
> 
> The women couldn’t keep her eyes off my bag and was suitably horrified when I casually put my bag on the floor by my chair.
> 
> ”Oh you mustn’t do that.” she warbled. “I know what a Dooney like that costs.”
> 
> ”So do I.” I smiled. “But quality is worth the investment. Now about those German microscopes our lab wants to buy…”
> 
> ”Yes,” she replied (still not taking her eyes off my bag) “But there are cheaper scopes we could buy.”
> 
> ”True.” I countered. “But they‘ll fall apart like a cheap purse in a year and have to be replaced.”
> 
> “I see your point.” she agreed, with a last lingering glance at my Janine. “I’ll allocate the funds you need.”


Brava!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Today is half price at the SalVal today . Hopefully I can get there after work. Have a great day!  Haven’t moved into the Ergo yet, still enjoying the Artsy.


Have fun! We are all eager to see your finds.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Today is half price at the SalVal today . Hopefully I can get there after work. Have a great day!  Haven’t moved into the Ergo yet, still enjoying the Artsy.



Happy Hunting, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Back from the appointment at the dentist and very happy that everything was ok.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Back from the appointment at the dentist and very happy that everything was ok.



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  

Glad everything went well at the dentist’s.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Back from the appointment at the dentist and very happy that everything was ok.


Whew!!  So glad for you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the SalVal yesterday. Found a brand new pen by Octavius an Interesting find, and a bum bag by Rebecca Minkoff, new in a great yellow shade. It could be handy when dh and I go to Las Vegas in August.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the SalVal yesterday. Found a brand new pen by Octavius an Interesting find, and a bum bag by Rebecca Minkoff, new in a great yellow shade. It could be handy when dh and I go to Las Vegas in August.


Do you think things will be open in LV in August? We keep hearing they might start locking down again. We would like to go in September but not if things aren't open.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Do you think things will be open in LV in August? We keep hearing they might start locking down again. We would like to go in September but not if things aren't open.



I’m hoping beyond hope things don’t shut down again .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m hoping beyond hope things don’t shut down again .


It is the same here. Hoping for the best, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’m hoping beyond hope things don’t shut down again .





Ludmilla said:


> It is the same here. Hoping for the best, too.



Same here, unfortunately….
Especially in my area.
Let’s all hope for the best.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

With the prospect of further surgery for my DH, we decided to face the future (with all its uncertainty) in our typical style.  

Yesterday was not only my DH’s birthday, but our 43rd wedding anniversary as well. 

We went shopping in the morning and bought my DH the crossbow he’s been considering for a long time.

Next we went full on decadence for dinner and had a lovely surf and turf supper at home.  

Today we went shopping once more, first at a farmers’ market and then at a sporting goods store for more archery equipment.

And, yes, I found a bag I liked at Marshall’s and bought it.  

Tomorrow my DH and our daughter are going further afield to buy some more fun “put off too long” puirchases, culminating later at a Brazilian steakhouse. 

So (what you may ask) does this have to do with all everyone’s justifiable concern about another potential lockdown?  

My advice…screw it! Abandon foreboding about what may happen and instead embrace the day!  

Do what you’ve been wanting to do, buy what you’ve always wanted, and fearlessly meet whatever is coming head on!


----------



## Fimpagebag

New bag….   





Same old Fim….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> New bag….
> 
> View attachment 5151334
> 
> 
> 
> Same old Fim….
> 
> View attachment 5151335


Love the bag!  Are those new glasses?


----------



## Narnanz

New bag as well


I dont look as fantastic in photos as our Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> New bag as well
> View attachment 5151399
> 
> I dont look as fantastic in photos as our Fim.



Beyond gorgeous, Narnanz! 

What an incredible Balenciaga! The color, the leather, the style…I swoon!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag!  Are those new glasses?



Thanks, Tomsmom. I got these glasses the same time I got the other pair with transitional lens.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> New bag as well
> View attachment 5151399
> 
> I dont look as fantastic in photos as our Fim.


Love the color!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Should any of you be curious about why my DH and I were married on his birthday….    

I decided it would be the only way he would remember our anniversary in the future!  

To drive the point home even further, I had birthday candles put on our wedding cake.  

And in the forty three years since, it’s worked like a charm.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Should any of you be curious about why my DH and I were married on his birthday….
> 
> I decided it would be the only way he would remember our anniversary in the future!
> 
> To drive the point home even further, I had birthday candles put on our wedding cake.
> 
> And in the forty three years since, it’s worked like a charm.


Men tend to forget birthdays and wedding anniversaries, Fim.
You made the right decision and it worked.
Happy anniversary to you both.
And happy birthday to your DH.
I am sure his surgery will go well..


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Anniversary Fim!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I submitted my last paper for my bachelors and it’s being evaluated as I write this. Be nervous with me!


I passed, I passed!!!  I have my BSN!!!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> I submitted my last paper for my bachelors and it’s being evaluated as I write this. Be nervous with me!
> 
> 
> I passed, I passed!!!  I have my BSN!!!


Congratulations and Celebrations...Im so happy for you...you have worked realky hard for this. 
Huge pat on the back and bottle of virtual wine from New Zealand


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I submitted my last paper for my bachelors and it’s being evaluated as I write this. Be nervous with me!
> 
> 
> I passed, I passed!!!  I have my BSN!!!


Congratulations!!


----------



## southernbelle43

whateve said:


> Congratulations!!


Welcome to the club dear. Congratulations!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With the prospect of further surgery for my DH, we decided to face the future (with all its uncertainty) in our typical style.
> 
> Yesterday was not only my DH’s birthday, but our 43rd wedding anniversary as well.
> 
> We went shopping in the morning and bought my DH the crossbow he’s been considering for a long time.
> 
> Next we went full on decadence for dinner and had a lovely surf and turf supper at home.
> 
> Today we went shopping once more, first at a farmers’ market and then at a sporting goods store for more archery equipment.
> 
> And, yes, I found a bag I liked at Marshall’s and bought it.
> 
> Tomorrow my DH and our daughter are going further afield to buy some more fun “put off too long” puirchases, culminating later at a Brazilian steakhouse.
> 
> So (what you may ask) does this have to do with all everyone’s justifiable concern about another potential lockdown?
> 
> My advice…screw it! Abandon foreboding about what may happen and instead embrace the day!
> 
> Do what you’ve been wanting to do, buy what you’ve always wanted, and fearlessly meet whatever is coming head on!


You go girl. That is the only way to live, one day at a time.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I submitted my last paper for my bachelors and it’s being evaluated as I write this. Be nervous with me!
> 
> 
> I passed, I passed!!!  I have my BSN!!!



Bravo, bravo, bravo, Tomsmom


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I submitted my last paper for my bachelors and it’s being evaluated as I write this. Be nervous with me!
> 
> 
> I passed, I passed!!!  I have my BSN!!!



Wooohooo! 

We all knew you could do it,Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Wooohooo!
> 
> We all knew you could do it,Tomsmom!


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Bravo, bravo, bravo, Tomsmom


Thank you!!


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> Welcome to the club dear. Congratulations!


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Congratulations!!


Thank you !!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Congratulations and Celebrations...Im so happy for you...you have worked realky hard for this.
> Huge pat on the back and bottle of virtual wine from New Zealand


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sorry to be a board hog. 

Changed to the Ergo


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With the prospect of further surgery for my DH, we decided to face the future (with all its uncertainty) in our typical style.
> 
> Yesterday was not only my DH’s birthday, but our 43rd wedding anniversary as well.
> 
> We went shopping in the morning and bought my DH the crossbow he’s been considering for a long time.
> 
> Next we went full on decadence for dinner and had a lovely surf and turf supper at home.
> 
> Today we went shopping once more, first at a farmers’ market and then at a sporting goods store for more archery equipment.
> 
> And, yes, I found a bag I liked at Marshall’s and bought it.
> 
> Tomorrow my DH and our daughter are going further afield to buy some more fun “put off too long” puirchases, culminating later at a Brazilian steakhouse.
> 
> So (what you may ask) does this have to do with all everyone’s justifiable concern about another potential lockdown?
> 
> My advice…screw it! Abandon foreboding about what may happen and instead embrace the day!
> 
> Do what you’ve been wanting to do, buy what you’ve always wanted, and fearlessly meet whatever is coming head on!


Hope your DH is not facing too severe surgery.  Keeping fingers and toes crossed for him and you!
Your advice regarding living the best you can is great! And I really like your new bag. 


Narnanz said:


> New bag as well
> View attachment 5151399
> 
> I dont look as fantastic in photos as our Fim.


Stunning!


Tomsmom said:


> I submitted my last paper for my bachelors and it’s being evaluated as I write this. Be nervous with me!
> 
> 
> I passed, I passed!!!  I have my BSN!!!


*Yay!!!!
  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry to be a board hog.
> 
> Changed to the Ergo
> 
> View attachment 5153566



No need to apologize, Tomsmom.

I always love seeing your great buys and bags. 

In fact I was so inspired by your Ergo that I’ve added this bag to my collection.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> No need to apologize, Tomsmom.
> 
> I always love seeing your great buys and bags.
> 
> In fact I was so inspired by your Ergo that I’ve added this bag to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5153572


Love the color and weave!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the color and weave!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

It’s glove leather and only woven on the front of the bag.

Which is probably why it was so affordable.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> No need to apologize, Tomsmom.
> 
> I always love seeing your great buys and bags.
> 
> In fact I was so inspired by your Ergo that I’ve added this bag to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5153572


That bag is pretty!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is pretty!



Glad you like it, Ludmilla.  

I obviously have brands of bags I love (LC, Gerard, Dooney, Guidi, etc.)   

But there are times when I go “brand blind” and buy a bag that catches my eye without considering whether it’s a well known brand or not.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like it, Ludmilla.
> 
> I obviously have brands of bags I love (LC, Gerard, Dooney, Guidi, etc.)
> 
> But there are times when I go “brand blind” and buy a bag that catches my eye without considering whether it’s a well known brand or not.


Me too, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like it, Ludmilla.
> 
> I obviously have brands of bags I love (LC, Gerard, Dooney, Guidi, etc.)
> 
> But there are times when I go “brand blind” and buy a bag that catches my eye without considering whether it’s a well known brand or not.


We all do!


----------



## Ludmilla

First day back at the office. Together with one of the Theias.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> First day back at the office. Together with one of the Theias.
> View attachment 5155486


All your Theias are lovely, Ludmilla .
I hope you had a good rest and a lot of fun during your holidays.
Going back to work is no fun but carrying a beautiful bag on the way to the office certainly helps..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> First day back at the office. Together with one of the Theias.
> View attachment 5155486


Hope your first day back is calm.  Love that green!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> First day back at the office. Together with one of the Theias.
> View attachment 5155486



Love love love your green Theia, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> All your Theias are lovely, Ludmilla .
> I hope you had a good rest and a lot of fun during your holidays.
> Going back to work is no fun but carrying a beautiful bag on the way to the office certainly helps..





Tomsmom said:


> Hope your first day back is calm.  Love that green!





Fimpagebag said:


> Love love love your green Theia, Ludmilla!


Thank you!
Our boss is not here this week, so everything is calm.
Thank God.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Our boss is not here this week, so everything is calm.
> Thank God.


Whew!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday! 
Hope everyone has nice weekend plans.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Hope everyone has nice weekend plans.


Happy Friday !! Hoping to go thrifting tomorrow!  I bought yet another bag from Yoogies, as ostrich Gucci …. I need an intervention I think !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday !! Hoping to go thrifting tomorrow!  I bought yet another bag from Yoogies, as ostrich Gucci …. I need an intervention I think !


Sounds promising, though.


----------



## Ludmilla

Out and about in the city center with a bag that I have neglected a bit.


Saw a gorgeous moss green Birkin, but, was not able to take a sneak pic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Out and about in the city center with a bag that I have neglected a bit.
> View attachment 5158257
> 
> Saw a gorgeous moss green Birkin, but, was not able to take a sneak pic.


Gorgeous brown!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Greetings, fellow Islanders! 

It’s *“Selfish Saturday” *as I take a well earned break from vying for sainthood these past few weeks. 

So I ditched the dutiful wife routine, grabbed my Evil Twin, and went shopping. 

Principally for a hand made Italian leather bag I’d been lusting over, but wouldn’t buy until I had sufficient discretionary funds.  

Now that I have, I went for it. 

Wholly unnecessary, but equally irresistible, my Valentina Fiore Satchel… 





A somewhat different look with its detachable shoulder strap….   





Either way, it’s apparent that some leopards never truly change their spots!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Out and about in the city center with a bag that I have neglected a bit.
> View attachment 5158257
> 
> Saw a gorgeous moss green Birkin, but, was not able to take a sneak pic.



I always love seeing your Miss Marcie, Ludmilla!  

And every time I do, my response is purely Pavlovian!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday !! Hoping to go thrifting tomorrow!  I bought yet another bag from Yoogies, as ostrich Gucci …. I need an intervention I think !




No intervention necessary, Tomsmom.  

As my Evil Twin often reminds me….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“Selfish Saturday” *as I take a well earned break from vying for sainthood these past few weeks.
> 
> So I ditched the dutiful wife routine, grabbed my Evil Twin, and went shopping.
> 
> Principally for a hand made Italian leather bag I’d been lusting over, but wouldn’t buy until I had sufficient discretionary funds.
> 
> Now that I have, I went for it.
> 
> Wholly unnecessary, but equally irresistible, my Valentina Fiore Satchel…
> 
> View attachment 5158310
> 
> 
> 
> A somewhat different look with its detachable shoulder strap….
> 
> View attachment 5158325
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it’s apparent that some leopards never truly change their spots!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158308




That is a great design and color!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Out and about in the city center with a bag that I have neglected a bit.
> View attachment 5158257
> 
> Saw a gorgeous moss green Birkin, but, was not able to take a sneak pic.


 I love love love Marcie!  



Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“Selfish Saturday” *as I take a well earned break from vying for sainthood these past few weeks.
> 
> So I ditched the dutiful wife routine, grabbed my Evil Twin, and went shopping.
> 
> Principally for a hand made Italian leather bag I’d been lusting over, but wouldn’t buy until I had sufficient discretionary funds.
> 
> Now that I have, I went for it.
> 
> Wholly unnecessary, but equally irresistible, my Valentina Fiore Satchel…
> 
> View attachment 5158310
> 
> 
> 
> A somewhat different look with its detachable shoulder strap….
> 
> View attachment 5158325
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it’s apparent that some leopards never truly change their spots!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158308



Wow, Fim!
Valentina is stunning and looks great on you.
What a great purchase!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“Selfish Saturday” *as I take a well earned break from vying for sainthood these past few weeks.
> 
> So I ditched the dutiful wife routine, grabbed my Evil Twin, and went shopping.
> 
> Principally for a hand made Italian leather bag I’d been lusting over, but wouldn’t buy until I had sufficient discretionary funds.
> 
> Now that I have, I went for it.
> 
> Wholly unnecessary, but equally irresistible, my Valentina Fiore Satchel…
> 
> View attachment 5158310
> 
> 
> 
> A somewhat different look with its detachable shoulder strap….
> 
> View attachment 5158325
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it’s apparent that some leopards never truly change their spots!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158308


This is beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> That is a great design and color!





Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim!
> Valentina is stunning and looks great on you.
> What a great purchase!





whateve said:


> This is beautiful!



Thank you, ladies.  

While the bag has structure, it has such a delightful smoosh that I knew I’d have to have it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  I’ve decided I’m bored since I’ve complete the bachelors degree, went to Macy’s bought 3 pairs of summer shoes on super clearance and made the choice to purchase an Amazon tablet so I can get back to reading what I want to read.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  I’ve decided I’m bored since I’ve complete the bachelors degree, went to Macy’s bought 3 pairs of summer shoes on super clearance and made the choice to purchase an Amazon tablet so I can get back to reading what I want to read.



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!  

Congrats on the summer shoe purchases.  

Same for the Amazon tablet.   

There are so many amazing deals this time of year, you’re wise to take advantage of them.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  I’ve decided I’m bored since I’ve complete the bachelors degree, went to Macy’s bought 3 pairs of summer shoes on super clearance and made the choice to purchase an Amazon tablet so I can get back to reading what I want to read.


Ever since I got a kindle, I discovered that Amazon has so many free books you can get! They will sometimes offer you credits you can use for kindle books if you don't mind waiting longer for a package. They have free books every month if you sign up for their first reads program.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to the Valentino


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous brown!


Thank you!


Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“Selfish Saturday” *as I take a well earned break from vying for sainthood these past few weeks.
> 
> So I ditched the dutiful wife routine, grabbed my Evil Twin, and went shopping.
> 
> Principally for a hand made Italian leather bag I’d been lusting over, but wouldn’t buy until I had sufficient discretionary funds.
> 
> Now that I have, I went for it.
> 
> Wholly unnecessary, but equally irresistible, my Valentina Fiore Satchel…
> 
> View attachment 5158310
> 
> 
> 
> A somewhat different look with its detachable shoulder strap….
> 
> View attachment 5158325
> 
> 
> 
> Either way, it’s apparent that some leopards never truly change their spots!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5158308


Ooooh! This is one pretty bag and I love your outfit. Very sharp!


Fimpagebag said:


> I always love seeing your Miss Marcie, Ludmilla!
> 
> And every time I do, my response is purely Pavlovian!


Thank you, Fim. My reaction to my own bag is very similar to yours. 


Fimpagebag said:


> No intervention necessary, Tomsmom.
> 
> As my Evil Twin often reminds me….
> 
> View attachment 5158332


Love this quote, Fim. 


Mariapia said:


> I love love love Marcie!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, Fim!
> Valentina is stunning and looks great on you.
> What a great purchase!


Thank you! 


Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5159707


This bags has such lovely leather. Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Still in my green Theia as office bag. 
Hope you are all facing a great week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5159707



Such a great bag with a great vibe, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  

With temps in the high eighties, I’m heading out with my DH to our favorite local farm market for ice cream sundaes and shakes.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5159707


Irresistible


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With temps in the high eighties, I’m heading out with my DH to our favorite local farm market for ice cream sundaes and shakes.


Great plan !!  Enjoy !


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  3 more days until summer session ends!


----------



## Tomsmom

Debating what bag to bring to Vegas.  Dh and I leave in 2 weeks. I’m thinking the neverfull since it’s lightweight and holds so much .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Debating what bag to bring to Vegas.  Dh and I leave in 2 weeks. I’m thinking the neverfull since it’s lightweight and holds so much .


You got the NV? Did you ever post a pic?
Yay on your Vegas trip!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You got the NV? Did you ever post a pic?
> Yay on your Vegas trip!


No I never posted a pic, I bought it before I graduated as a graduation gift to myself, it’s been sleeping since she arrived lol


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No I never posted a pic, I bought it before I graduated as a graduation gift to myself, it’s been sleeping since she arrived lol


We need a pic!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day. It was time for a little change.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5161127
> 
> Bag of the day. It was time for a little change.


Love the chocolate brown with that hardware!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> We need a pic!



Ok


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love the chocolate brown with that hardware!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5161127
> 
> Bag of the day. It was time for a little change.


What a beauty, Ludmilla, and the charm is very very cute.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Debating what bag to bring to Vegas.  Dh and I leave in 2 weeks. I’m thinking the neverfull since it’s lightweight and holds so much .


That's a good choice. You need something lightweight and easy to carry, with extra room for a sweater and a water bottle.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, Ludmilla, and the charm is very very cute.


Thank you! 
Hope all is fine with you and you are enjoying a nice summer.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

Owning no fewer than five purse inserts of varying sizes has made life a lot easier when I’m switching in and out of bags. 

They also help me avoid the dreaded “Black Hole” syndrome I used to experience with my larger bags.  

Specifically, the dirty looks I used to get when I was holding up the line at the grocery store while I desperately scrabbled in my bag for my wallet.  

The upside of all of this is that I find myself changing bags more frequently, as well as being able to change my mind at the last minute and choose a different bag than the one I’d planned to wear.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5161127
> 
> Bag of the day. It was time for a little change.



Such a gorgeous glorious brown, Ludmilla!   

And the little owl is absolutely adorable!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Today is the last day of summer session .  Usually summer session passes by quickly but this year it seemed to not go by so fast. I’m looking forward to the beach and then Vegas !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hope all is fine with you and you are enjoying a nice summer.


A rather complicated summer in my place, Ludmilla..
But I am not complaining.  
There are worst places on earth…


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Today is the last day of summer session .  Usually summer session passes by quickly but this year it seemed to not go by so fast. I’m looking forward to the beach and then Vegas !


Good plans, Tomsmom
 I have been to LV and loved it..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> A rather complicated summer in my place, Ludmilla..
> But I am not complaining.
> There are worst places on earth…
> 
> Good plans, Tomsmom
> I have been to LV and loved it..


I’m sorry things are complicated, I admire your outlook .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Owning no fewer than five purse inserts of varying sizes has made life a lot easier when I’m switching in and out of bags.
> 
> They also help me avoid the dreaded “Black Hole” syndrome I used to experience with my larger bags.
> 
> Specifically, the dirty looks I used to get when I was holding up the line at the grocery store while I desperately scrabbled in my bag for my wallet.
> 
> The upside of all of this is that I find myself changing bags more frequently, as well as being able to change my mind at the last minute and choose a different bag than the one I’d planned to wear.





Fimpagebag said:


> Such a gorgeous glorious brown, Ludmilla!
> 
> And the little owl is absolutely adorable!


Thank you!
I tried bag inserts. I am back at rummaging.  


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Today is the last day of summer session .  Usually summer session passes by quickly but this year it seemed to not go by so fast. I’m looking forward to the beach and then Vegas !


And you have so deserved it!
Hope you have a marvelous trip to Las Vegas?


Mariapia said:


> A rather complicated summer in my place, Ludmilla..
> But I am not complaining.
> There are worst places on earth…
> 
> Good plans, Tomsmom
> I have been to LV and loved it..


Summer is complicated around here, too. Hang in there.
Did you get anything at LV?


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Off to a week of remote working.


----------



## Mariapia

[QUOTE="Ludmilla, post: 34694813, member: 495784"

Summer is complicated around here, too. Hang in there.
Did you get anything at LV?
[/QUOTE]

Oh dear, by LV I meant……Las Vegas…..
No LV stores yet….unfortunately.
Trains are crowded at the moment…I prefer to wait a little…


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> [QUOTE="Ludmilla, post: 34694813, member: 495784"
> 
> Summer is complicated around here, too. Hang in there.
> Did you get anything at LV?



Oh dear, by LV I meant……Las Vegas…..
No LV stores yet….unfortunately.
Trains are crowded at the moment…I prefer to wait a little… 
[/QUOTE]
 I thought you might have had some bag fun.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!  
Theia today. It is very hot around here. Summer finally hit.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Theia today. It is very hot around here. Summer finally hit.
> View attachment 5164045



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

Love your Theia of choice today.  

Her color is such a great neutral and I love to think of the punch of color provided by her lining when you open your bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

If this summer has proven anything to me, it’s that to raise your fist to the heavens and rage against fate…  

Actually feels pretty darn good.   

Almost (but not nearly) as therapeutic as a new bag, justifiable ire however does have its repercussions.  

In my case, my torrent of invective heard as far away as the neighboring orchard has so enthralled the workers there that I’ve personally brought “English as a second language” down to a new low.


----------



## Tomsmom

Out on the boat!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Out on the boat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164401



Whoo hoo! Have a great day, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Out on the boat!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5164401


Yay! Enjoy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

With COVID cases rising throughout our region, mask mandates lurk on the horizon. 

And as much as I would like to be miserable about it, my Evil Twin’s nemesis, “Little Fim Sunshine” has resurfaced. 

”C’mon guys, it’s not as bad as before.” she reminded us, adding another chunk of pineapple to her cocktail. 

“We’ve been vaccinated, have masks, and have been through this before.” 

”Yeah, but it still sucks.” my Evil Twin argued. 

”Yet life goes on.” Little Fim Sunshine countered. “Think Galápagos Islands.”  

”Okay, you got me there,” I interjected. “What do the Galápagos Islands have to do with anything.” 

”Who would you rather be?” Little Fim Sunshine replied, sipping her drink. “A Blue-footed Boobie or a grumpy iguana?”   

“That does it.” my Evil Twin decided. “I’m hiding the cocktail shaker.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With COVID cases rising throughout our region, mask mandates lurk on the horizon.
> 
> And as much as I would like to be miserable about it, my Evil Twin’s nemesis, “Little Fim Sunshine” has resurfaced.
> 
> ”C’mon guys, it’s not as bad as before.” she reminded us, adding another chunk of pineapple to her cocktail.
> 
> “We’ve been vaccinated, have masks, and have been through this before.”
> 
> ”Yeah, but it still sucks.” my Evil Twin argued.
> 
> ”Yet life goes on.” Little Fim Sunshine countered. “Think Galápagos Islands.”
> 
> ”Okay, you got me there,” I interjected. “What do the Galápagos Islands have to do with anything.”
> 
> ”Who would you rather be?” Little Fim Sunshine replied, sipping her drink. “A Blue-footed Boobie or a grumpy iguana?”
> 
> “That does it.” my Evil Twin decided. “I’m hiding the cocktail shaker.”



I adore your evil twin


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  My BSN diploma arrived in the mail yesterday, dh and I toasted with champagne, very sweet of him.  

Today I must pack for a few day at the beach with Miss 15.  Debating which bag to take.


----------



## Tomsmom

I have to be less impulsive and think bag purchases  out more. I’m returning the Gucci ostrich and the Chanel, both were on the small side for me.  Instead I bought a pandora which I have lusted after for about 5 years now. I can’t wait!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have to be less impulsive and think bag purchases  out more. I’m returning the Gucci ostrich and the Chanel, both were on the small side for me.  Instead I bought a pandora which I have lusted after for about 5 years now. I can’t wait!



Wise decision, Tomsmom. 

You already have your perfect Gucci with your gorgeous red Soho. 

As for your other bag, if it’s not a fit for you, then it’s not the bag for you despite being a Chanel. 

Far better to get the bag you‘ve lusted after for so long.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Wise decision, Tomsmom.
> 
> You already have your perfect Gucci with your gorgeous red Soho.
> 
> As for your other bag, if it’s not a fit for you, then it’s not the bag for you despite being a Chanel.
> 
> Far better to get the bag you‘ve lusted after for so long.


Thanks Fim, I dislike being so fickle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thanks Fim, I dislike being so fickle.



You’re not fickle, Tomsmom.

Not every experiment is a success. Until you actually get a bag in your hands, you can’t really know if it’ll work for you. 

I was in your same situation not long ago. The Gansons and Meyers I had just weren’t working out for me. 

Because they were gifts from my DH and DD, I felt I should love them. 

But I didn’t.  

So instead of feeling guilty, I ended up selling them and used the proceeds to buy my  Valentina Fiore bag that I absolutely adore. 

As for my DH and DD, as far as they’re concerned all that matters is that I have a bag I love.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

I’ve often wondered how best to describe my relationship with my bags.   

Perhaps “crime of passion” says it best. 
Like many a doomed relationship, the day comes when a particular bag (or bags) forces me to realize my mistake. 

Once I do, the situation becomes untenable.  
And the result inevitable. 

Shedding bags much as a femme fatale leaves lovers in her wake, I guiltlessly go on to my next conquest. 

Which is equally inevitable. 

As the late great Mae West used to say, “I generally avoid temptation…. unless I can’t resist it.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve often wondered how best to describe my relationship with my bags.
> 
> Perhaps “crime of passion” says it best.
> Like many a doomed relationship, the day comes when a particular bag (or bags) forces me to realize my mistake.
> 
> Once I do, the situation becomes untenable.
> And the result inevitable.
> 
> Shedding bags much as a femme fatale leaves lovers in her wake, I guiltlessly go on to my next conquest.
> 
> Which is equally inevitable.
> 
> As the late great Mae West used to say, “I generally avoid temptation…. unless I can’t resist it.”


Lots of crimes of passion and femmes fatales on TPF, Fim.
And they all plead not guilty.. I mean we all plead not guilty.
Because we aren’t guilty of anything.

In fact we are all romantics looking for the perfect bag , the one that we won’t be able to do without…
And though we know there is not such a bag anywhere we keep looking for it…
As the eternal optimisits that we are…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lots of crimes of passion and femmes fatales on TPF, Fim.
> And they all plead not guilty.. I mean we all plead not guilty.
> Because we aren’t guilty of anything.
> 
> In fact we are all romantics looking for the perfect bag , the one that we won’t be able to do without…
> And though we know there is not such a bag anywhere we keep looking for it…
> As the eternal optimisits that we are…



I only wish I could lay claim to being a romantic, Mariapia.  

But I fear I’m more like my notorious late aunt with her many sequential husbands. 

She too was a fan of Mae West and often quoted one of her favorite sayings.  

“I used to be Snow White….but I drifted.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I only wish I could lay claim to being a romantic, Mariapia.
> 
> But I fear I’m more like my notorious late aunt with her many sequential husbands.
> 
> She too was a fan of Mae West and often quoted one of her favorite sayings.
> 
> “I used to be Snow White….but I drifted.”


I wish I were a femme fatale, Fim….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wish I were a femme fatale, Fim….



But with your bags you are, Mariapia. 

And I could only wish for swains like yours. 

While you have bag royalty like Hermès vying for your attention, I have my rogues’ gallery clamoring to be noticed.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> But with your bags you are, Mariapia.
> 
> And I could only wish for swains like yours.
> 
> While you have bag royalty like Hermès vying for your attention, I have my rogues’ gallery clamoring to be noticed.


There is no Hermès bag royalty in my closet, Fim….
Quite the contrary actually….I never carry them….Too small or too heavy.
And unpractical….
My everyday companion at the moment is my Longchamp Neo….
It won’t betray me… Easy to get in and out of, roomy , rainproof, lightweight etc…
It fits my cap, my bottle of water, my sunnies, my eye glasses, my phone and charger, my cosmetics case, tissues, my wallet, my hand sanitizer, my magazines…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> There is no Hermès bag royalty in my closet, Fim….
> Quite the contrary actually….I never carry them….Too small or too heavy.
> And unpractical….
> My everyday companion at the moment is my Longchamp Neo….
> It won’t betray me… Easy to get in and out of, roomy , rainproof, lightweight etc…
> It fits my cap, my bottle of water, my sunnies, my eye glasses, my phone and charger, my cosmetics case, tissues, my wallet, my hand sanitizer, my magazines…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166194



As always, I am dazzled by your wonderful orange Neo, Mariapia. 

No mere flirtation, your Neo is indeed a  trusty companion who is equal to any need.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As always, I am dazzled by your wonderful orange Neo, Mariapia.
> 
> No mere flirtation, your Neo is indeed a  trusty companion who is equal to any need.


It’s the only orange bag I have, Fim.
And it’s also an online purchase I made 3 or 4 years ago.
The bag was on sale….And it’s one of my favourites…


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> There is no Hermès bag royalty in my closet, Fim….
> Quite the contrary actually….I never carry them….Too small or too heavy.
> And unpractical….
> My everyday companion at the moment is my Longchamp Neo….
> It won’t betray me… Easy to get in and out of, roomy , rainproof, lightweight etc…
> It fits my cap, my bottle of water, my sunnies, my eye glasses, my phone and charger, my cosmetics case, tissues, my wallet, my hand sanitizer, my magazines…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5166194


Love that Neo! Which size is it? L or M? I am wondering about getting the navy in L.


----------



## Ludmilla

Love your bag discussions, ladies! And followed them silently.  Working remote is always a bit meh regarding my bags. Because I cannot use them.

I am also a bag polyamorist.  But, I cannot let go of the unpractical ones.


----------



## Narnanz

Well ...you will be reading more of me in the next few days or week as New Zealand is going into Level 4 lockdown again....might be a case of the Delta variant in the community. 

Go hard and go fast New Zealand


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love your bag discussions, ladies! And followed them silently.  Working remote is always a bit meh regarding my bags. Because I cannot use them.
> 
> I am also a bag polyamorist.  But, I cannot let go of the unpractical ones.



When it comes to bags, I think we can all agree the more the merrier, Ludmilla.  

I think we also all know by now that there’s always a method to my madness. 

After clearing bag space in my closet(s) what choice do I have but to fill in the gaps?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Well ...you will be reading more of me in the next few days or week as New Zealand is going into Level 4 lockdown again....might be a case of the Delta variant in the community.
> 
> Go hard and go fast New Zealand



Love love love seeing your new Bal as your sig, Narnanz! 

We’re now in a red zone here, but as of yet no official lockdown.   

Hopefully it’ll stay that way until after my hair appointment Thursday.  

Otherwise things could get very hairy indeed…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!   

It’s *Truth be Told Tuesday. *
To be completely honest, I have little patience with idiots. 

Sadly, one of my former colleagues I’ve always admired now must be numbered among them. 

Talking to her on the phone this morning, she admitted that she has yet to be vaccinated. 

When I asked her why not she really didn’t have a compelling reason.  

So I gave her one.  

”Whatever works for you,” I told her. “You’re team Dinosaur and I’m team Mammal. And we both know how that played out.” 

Given her reaction, I suspect I’m now one less contact on her speed dial.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Good for you Fim!  

I’m at the beach with Miss 15, went to a palm reader yesterday and was told all good things it was fun. 

I expedited shipping on the Pandora so she may come to Vegas with us, it’s Pandora vs neverfull.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Good for you Fim!
> 
> I’m at the beach with Miss 15, went to a palm reader yesterday and was told all good things it was fun.
> 
> I expedited shipping on the Pandora so she may come to Vegas with us, it’s Pandora vs neverfull.



Decisions, decisions. The best kind of conundrum when you can’t go wrong with either choice.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Decisions, decisions. The best kind of conundrum when you can’t go wrong with either choice.



So true!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love that Neo! Which size is it? L or M? I am wondering about getting the navy in L.


It’s an L, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It’s an L, Ludmilla.


Thank you, Mariapia! 
My M is sometimes too small. And I would really like a bigger one with a shoulder strap.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *Truth be Told Tuesday. *
> To be completely honest, I have little patience with idiots.
> 
> Sadly, one of my former colleagues I’ve always admired now must be numbered among them.
> 
> Talking to her on the phone this morning, she admitted that she has yet to be vaccinated.
> 
> When I asked her why not she really didn’t have a compelling reason.
> 
> So I gave her one.
> 
> ”Whatever works for you,” I told her. “You’re team Dinosaur and I’m team Mammal. And we both know how that played out.”
> 
> Given her reaction, I suspect I’m now one less contact on her speed dial.


Your friend might change her mind, Fim.
My brother used to tell everyone he would never get vaccinated.
He said that he would never be contaminated because he was doing everything he could to avoid catching the virus.
Until…. he met a former colleague who became seriously ill last Christmas and had not fully recovered six months later: he couldn’t go for a short walk without being able to breathe normally,  he had lost taste and smell….slept all day…etc. That man also told  him that he didn’t know how he could have been in contact with the virus as apart from going grocery shopping once a week, he never went out  or met anyone «  Go and get the jab as soon as possible » he said.
The thing is that my brother continues telling his coworkers ( all are anti vaxx ) he is against the vaccine because he doesn’t want to look like a fool…after everything he said about it….


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Mariapia!
> My M is sometimes too small. And I would really like a bigger one with a shoulder strap.


The L will be perfect, Ludmilla


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your friend might change her mind, Fim.
> My brother used to tell everyone he would never get vaccinated.
> He said that he would never be contaminated because he was doing everything he could to avoid catching the virus.
> Until…. he met a former colleague who became seriously ill last Christmas and had not fully recovered six months later: he couldn’t go for a short walk without being able to breathe normally,  he had lost taste and smell….slept all day…etc. That man also told  him that he didn’t know how he could have been in contact with the virus as apart from going grocery shopping once a week, he never went out  or met anyone «  Go and get the jab as soon as possible » he said.
> The thing is that my brother continues telling his coworkers ( all are anti vaxx ) he is against the vaccine because he doesn’t want to look like a fool…after everything he said about it….



It’s like the old saying, Mariapia.

“Boys will be boys…. even when they’re men!”


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Your friend might change her mind, Fim.
> My brother used to tell everyone he would never get vaccinated.
> He said that he would never be contaminated because he was doing everything he could to avoid catching the virus.
> Until…. he met a former colleague who became seriously ill last Christmas and had not fully recovered six months later: he couldn’t go for a short walk without being able to breathe normally,  he had lost taste and smell….slept all day…etc. That man also told  him that he didn’t know how he could have been in contact with the virus as apart from going grocery shopping once a week, he never went out  or met anyone «  Go and get the jab as soon as possible » he said.
> The thing is that my brother continues telling his coworkers ( all are anti vaxx ) he is against the vaccine because he doesn’t want to look like a fool…after everything he said about it….


Better to be a fool with good health than a righteous sick person.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

I have always been a great believer in paying for my own mistakes. 

Other people’s, not so much. 

Particularly when it comes to their questionable bag choices. 

Unfortunately I am not wholly immune to the odd charitable gesture, especially when I know a friend needs the money.  

Buying the bag for half of what she‘d paid for it, I dropped it off at our local Thrift Shop on my way home. 

Because charity can only go so far when it comes to my bags.


----------



## Joule

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *Truth be Told Tuesday. *
> To be completely honest, I have little patience with idiots.
> 
> Sadly, one of my former colleagues I’ve always admired now must be numbered among them.
> 
> Talking to her on the phone this morning, she admitted that she has yet to be vaccinated.
> 
> When I asked her why not she really didn’t have a compelling reason.
> 
> So I gave her one.
> 
> ”Whatever works for you,” I told her. “You’re team Dinosaur and I’m team Mammal. And we both know how that played out.”
> 
> Given her reaction, I suspect I’m now one less contact on her speed dial.


BEST. REASON. EVER. I want you on *my* speed dial after that.


----------



## Joule

Maybe it's the Pandemic Blues, but I just let go of more than two thirds of my bag collection. It's a little scary, but I've been wanting to rebuild it for a while. I'm hiding out in here to distract myself from the enormous flying leap I've just taken while I consider my next purchase. Have any of you ever done anything drastic like this? Were you happy with the results?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Joule said:


> Maybe it's the Pandemic Blues, but I just let go of more than two thirds of my bag collection. It's a little scary, but I've been wanting to rebuild it for a while. I'm hiding out in here to distract myself from the enormous flying leap I've just taken while I consider my next purchase. Have any of you ever done anything drastic like this? Were you happy with the results?



I know just how you feel, Joule. 

I’ve taken a wrecking ball to my bag collection more times than I can count.    
And I can honestly say that after the initial shock and inevitable second thoughts, I felt so much better afterwards. 

Because I no longer felt burdened by my bags. Instead I could move on, unfettered and free to start anew.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Rain rain go away, my  Dooney Florentine wants to come out and play.


----------



## Joule

Fimpagebag said:


> I know just how you feel, Joule.
> 
> I’ve taken a wrecking ball to my bag collection more times than I can count.
> 
> And I can honestly say that after the initial shock and inevitable second thoughts, I felt so much better afterwards.
> 
> Because I no longer felt burdened by my bags. Instead I could move on, unfettered and free to start anew.


That's the thing. I'm not having second thoughts. I hope regret doesn't sneak up behind me with a sledgehammer, but so far, I feel really good about this. I'd like to keep this new version of my collection at 8-10 bags, with a dozen as my uppermost limit. We’ll see if I have that kind of willpower. 

Which bags did you keep around through your rebuilding process? I'm interested in seeing what makes a mainstay for others.


----------



## Joule

Fimpagebag said:


> Rain rain go away, my  Dooney Florentine wants to come out and play.
> 
> View attachment 5168181


Nice! It’s my understanding that Dooney Florentine leather is amazing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Joule said:


> That's the thing. I'm not having second thoughts. I hope regret doesn't sneak up behind me with a sledgehammer, but so far, I feel really good about this. I'd like to keep this new version of my collection at 8-10 bags, with a dozen as my uppermost limit. We’ll see if I have that kind of willpower.
> 
> Which bags did you keep around through your rebuilding process? I'm interested in seeing what makes a mainstay for others.



Hmm, that’s a good question, Joule. 

I’ve reinvented my collection many times throughout the years. But among my oldest bags are my Dooney Ariel, several Brahmins, and two Patricia Nash. 

Fast forwarding to my current collection, my mainstays are my Gerard Darel 24hrs, LC Cuirs, several more Dooneys, and my recently acquired  Valentina Fiore.   




Joule said:


> Nice! It’s my understanding that Dooney Florentine leather is amazing.



It is that, Joule. 

So much so that I added a red Dooney Florentine to keep it company.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Rain rain go away, my  Dooney Florentine wants to come out and play.
> 
> View attachment 5168181


What a beauty, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, Fim



I can’t disagree, Mariapia. 

It has a detachable shoulder strap, but I prefer to carry it handheld or over my arm.


----------



## Mariapia

That’s what I would do too if I had that beautiful Dooney, Fim


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Rain rain go away, my  Dooney Florentine wants to come out and play.
> 
> View attachment 5168181


Gorgeous!!  Great color!


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m at the beach with miss15, we go home tomorrow and I’m fine with that. I miss my dh and my house and miss 20. Today due to miss 15’s sunburn we opted for spending most of the day at the outlet mall nearby. It was nice, picked up a couple of things for our trip to Vegas, the Coach outlet was very disappointing, it seemed like all the bags looked the same, over and over. Oh well better for my wallet!!

Oh I also can’t wait to see my Pandora that was delivered today!!


----------



## Narnanz

I was looking at a Fendi long zipperound long wallet and asked for clearer photos to get it authenticated...do sellers not know what clear means...makes me think that the wallet is not authentic. 
So I  also looking at a Chanel cambon lambskin long trifold wallet....


Seriously Tania...you must stop buying.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at the beach with miss15, we go home tomorrow and I’m fine with that. I miss my dh and my house and miss 20. Today due to miss 15’s sunburn we opted for spending most of the day at the outlet mall nearby. It was nice, picked up a couple of things for our trip to Vegas, the Coach outlet was very disappointing, it seemed like all the bags looked the same, over and over. Oh well better for my wallet!!
> 
> Oh I also can’t wait to see my Pandora that was delivered today!!



Really looking forward to your reveal, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I was looking at a Fendi long zipperound long wallet and asked for clearer photos to get it authenticated...do sellers not know what clear means...makes me think that the wallet is not authentic.
> So I  also looking at a Chanel cambon lambskin long trifold wallet....
> 
> 
> Seriously Tania...you must stop buying.



Actually now may be the time to seize the moment, Narnanz.  

With the luxury designer brands launching their own secondary markets, prices will only increase in the future.  

That being said, you’re wise to authenticate any potential purchase before you buy.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I was looking at a Fendi long zipperound long wallet and asked for clearer photos to get it authenticated...do sellers not know what clear means...makes me think that the wallet is not authentic.
> So I  also looking at a Chanel cambon lambskin long trifold wallet....
> 
> 
> Seriously Tania...you must stop buying.


I have a 90s Chanel lambskin coin purse. It has held up beautifully. If the wallet you are looking at is the same quality, you can use it your entire life. If the Fendi is canvas, my vote would be for Chanel.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I have a 90s Chanel lambskin coin purse. It has held up beautifully. If the wallet you are looking at is the same quality, you can use it your entire life. If the Fendi is canvas, my vote would be for Chanel.


yes...Im thinking of the Chanel...the fendi is supposed to be brand new unwanted gift..yes its canvas....but all the photos are terrible.I would rather not chance the fendi..
I will have to wait a bit as we are in lockdown at the moment.  Seller  can book a courier if she wanted as they are considered essential service...but I would rather wait until we know what level country is going to go into. 
The cases are rising fast in Auckland so think we might be in lockdown  a lot longer then any of us anticipated. 
Rather lockdown than losing loved ones


----------



## Tomsmom

Heading home today, I’m happy to be going. I had a really nice time with Miss 15, but I need to get ready for my next trip. I never did this before vacation then another vacation .  I can’t wait to get my nails done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!    

With as extensive a collection as mine, it’s far too easy to have the best of my bags getting lost in the crowd.  

So once again I’ve rearranged my closet(s) purposely “putting my best bags forward” so they have a chance to shine.  

Which means I’ll be wearing them more frequently, throwing caution to the wind…  

As I will be today. Yesterday’s Dooney Florentine will be accompanying me to the hairdresser this morning.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Heading home today, I’m happy to be going. I had a really nice time with Miss 15, but I need to get ready for my next trip. I never did this before vacation then another vacation .  I can’t wait to get my nails done!



Rock on, Tomsmom!  

Viva Las Vegas!


----------



## Tomsmom

Arrived home to find all my mail order packages !!  It was like Christmas lol!!  

The Pandora is here and even more gorgeous than I thought


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Arrived home to find all my mail order packages !!  It was like Christmas lol!!
> 
> The Pandora is here and even more gorgeous than I thought
> 
> View attachment 5169484


I have always loved the Pandora, Tomsmom.
Congrats on your new bag. It’s gorgeous.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Arrived home to find all my mail order packages !!  It was like Christmas lol!!
> 
> The Pandora is here and even more gorgeous than I thought
> 
> View attachment 5169484



Absolutely to die for, Tomsmom!   

I agree with Mariapia that the Pandora has always captivated me as well.

  on yet another stellar addition to your bags!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just back from the hairdresser’s where my Dooney Florentine stole the show. 

”Oooh, I’ve never seen you with that purse before.” my hairdresser greeted me as soon as I entered the salon. 

”I know, I should wear it more often,” I replied. 

”Well you put it right there,” my hairdresser pointed to one of her salon chairs.

(the one I usually sit in when I get my hair done)

“There we are,” my hairdresser continued, slanting the chair so my Dooney could be seen in the mirror. “I know it’s a shame to cover it, but just to be on the safe side…” she whisked one of her hairdresser capes over it. 

Eventually I was shepherded to the sink for a shampoo and then to a different salon chair to have my hair cut. 

After I paid my bill I wasn’t sure who my hairdresser was talking to when she said, “See you in six weeks.” 

As for my Dooney, it may be my imagination, but I swear her smile has gotten wider since we’ve come home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just back from the hairdresser’s where my Dooney Florentine stole the show.
> 
> ”Oooh, I’ve never seen you with that purse before.” my hairdresser greeted me as soon as I entered the salon.
> 
> ”I know, I should wear it more often,” I replied.
> 
> ”Well you put it right,” my hairdresser pointed to one of her salon chairs.
> 
> (the one I usually sit in when I get my hair done)
> 
> “There we are,” my hairdresser continued, slanting the chair so my Dooney could be seen in the mirror. “I know it’s a shame to cover it, but just to be on the safe side…”
> she whisked one of her hairdresser capes over it.
> 
> Eventually I was shepherded to the sink for a shampoo and then to a different salon chair to have my hair cut.
> 
> After I paid my bill I wasn’t sure who my hairdresser was talking to when she said, “See you in six weeks.”
> 
> As for my Dooney, it may be my imagination, but I swear her smile has gotten wider since we’ve come home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169654


I love how your trips turn into adventures, we’ll to me anyway!  Love the hair!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just back from the hairdresser’s where my Dooney Florentine stole the show.
> 
> ”Oooh, I’ve never seen you with that purse before.” my hairdresser greeted me as soon as I entered the salon.
> 
> ”I know, I should wear it more often,” I replied.
> 
> ”Well you put it right,” my hairdresser pointed to one of her salon chairs.
> 
> (the one I usually sit in when I get my hair done)
> 
> “There we are,” my hairdresser continued, slanting the chair so my Dooney could be seen in the mirror. “I know it’s a shame to cover it, but just to be on the safe side…”
> she whisked one of her hairdresser capes over it.
> 
> Eventually I was shepherded to the sink for a shampoo and then to a different salon chair to have my hair cut.
> 
> After I paid my bill I wasn’t sure who my hairdresser was talking to when she said, “See you in six weeks.”
> 
> As for my Dooney, it may be my imagination, but I swear her smile has gotten wider since we’ve come home.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169654


Your hairdresser is a connaisseuse Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love how your trips turn into adventures, we’ll to me anyway!  Love the hair!



Thank you, Tomsmom. I knew a visit to my hairdresser was warranted when even my DH remarked that I was looking a little shaggy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your hairdresser is a connaisseuse Fim



Evidently she is, Mariapia.  

At least when it came to my Dooney.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

All too often a bag has languished in my closet because I’ve decided that it doesn’t really go with any outfit I typically wear.  

But today I’ve decided to turn that logic on its head.  
With my Evil Twin in tow, we’re going to change the dynamic, ditch the paradigm, and go outside my comfort zone.  

In other words, it’s time to jazz up my wardrobe so all my bags can shine. 

Let’s just hope (given her penchant for the outrageous) that I’ll be able to keep my Evil Twin in check.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Not precisely a pith helmet, but on to the hunt…


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Not precisely a pith helmet, but on to the hunt…
> 
> View attachment 5170457


Love this!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

To say my Evil Twin and I went a little nuts on our shopping trip would be an understatement.  

Our first find was this white and black ruched sleeveless blouse that I ordinarily would never have considered.  

I also would never have considered pairing it with my pink Cuir. 

But I will leave it to you to judge.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> To say my Evil Twin and I went a little nuts on our shopping trip would be an understatement.
> 
> Our first find was this white and black ruched sleeveless blouse that I ordinarily would never have considered.
> 
> I also would never have considered pairing it with my pink Cuir.
> 
> But I will leave it to you to judge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170686


I love love the combo !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love love the combo !!



Glad you approve, Tomsmom.  

Ordinarily I would’ve opted for a black bag. But there was just something about adding a pop of color that appealed to me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Tomsmom.
> 
> Ordinarily I would’ve opted for a black bag. But there was just something about adding a pop of color that appealed to me.


The color looks so good with your top which I love as well


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> The color looks so good with your top which I love as well



I really threw caution to the wind today, Tomsmom. 

I have plenty of jeans, so my Evil Twin and I concentrated on blouses and tops outside my usual wheelhouse. 

Naturally I had to try them all with various bags once I got home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok needing bag advice, I love the Pandora and she’s so practical to take to Vegas, nice closure, color is black goes with everything. However I need more room for taking medications with me on the plane, reading tablet, etc…. Do I take the neverfull ?  The neverfull doesn’t  lose securely . Thoughts?


----------



## Tomsmom

Neverfull mm


----------



## Tomsmom

The NF cinched which is how I would wear her:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok needing bag advice, I love the Pandora and she’s so practical to take to Vegas, nice closure, color is black goes with everything. However I need more room for taking medications with me on the plane, reading tablet, etc…. Do I take the neverfull ?  The neverfull doesn’t  lose securely . Thoughts?



Why not take both, Tomsmom? 

Will your Pandora fit in your Neverfull? 

If not, can you make room for her in your suitcase?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Why not take both, Tomsmom?
> 
> Do you have room in your suitcase for your Pandora?


Were you consulting with my mom lol!!  I just got off the phone with her and she suggested the same thing.  If not I do have a fabric pouch I can hook to the inner d ring of the NF to keep my wallet safe . I love that this is my biggest dilemma right now


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Were you consulting with my mom lol!!  I just got off the phone with her and she suggested the same thing.  If not I do have a fabric pouch I can hook to the inner d ring of the NF to keep my wallet safe . I love that this is my biggest dilemma right now



I suspect your mom and I come from a generation with a child on one hip while vacuuming the carpet at the same time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I suspect your mom and I come from a generation with a child on one hip while vacuuming the carpet at the same time.


Exactly!!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> To say my Evil Twin and I went a little nuts on our shopping trip would be an understatement.
> 
> Our first find was this white and black ruched sleeveless blouse that I ordinarily would never have considered.
> 
> I also would never have considered pairing it with my pink Cuir.
> 
> But I will leave it to you to judge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170686


I love this combination. A bright bag always looks great with black and white.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I love this combination. A bright bag always looks great with black and white.



I think the reverse can be true as well, whateve.  

A white or black bag plays equally well with bright bold colors/patterns.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Continuing the saga of my clothes buying binge yesterday….

*Inescapably orange.*

Rather than totally eschew its inherent Halloween vibe, I added a Patricia Nash scarf along with a Thrift Shop black clutch.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Continuing the saga of my clothes buying binge yesterday….
> 
> *Inescapably orange.*
> 
> Rather than totally eschew its inherent Halloween vibe, I added a Patricia Nash scarf along with a Thrift Shop black clutch.
> 
> View attachment 5171439



You look gorgeous my friend!  To totally on point with this time of the year!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You look gorgeous my friend!  To totally on point with this time of the year!



You are far too kind, Tomsmom.  

I think the most fun about yesterday’s shopping spree was making a determined effort to look outside my comfort zone and try on a bunch of new things.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> To say my Evil Twin and I went a little nuts on our shopping trip would be an understatement.
> 
> Our first find was this white and black ruched sleeveless blouse that I ordinarily would never have considered.
> 
> I also would never have considered pairing it with my pink Cuir.
> 
> But I will leave it to you to judge.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5170686


You look fabulous, Fim.
That black and white blouse is great on you.
And the pink Cuir is a wonderful addition to the outfit.

I have just seen the second pic.
Perfect too….


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok needing bag advice, I love the Pandora and she’s so practical to take to Vegas, nice closure, color is black goes with everything. However I need more room for taking medications with me on the plane, reading tablet, etc…. Do I take the neverfull ?  The neverfull doesn’t  lose securely . Thoughts?


Considering you need a lot of room, Tomsmom, I would take the NF…


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Considering you need a lot of room, Tomsmom, I would take the NF…


Yes as much as I’m loving the Pandora the NF is much more practical. Thank you ladies!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You look fabulous, Fim.
> That black and white blouse is great on you.
> And the pink Cuir is a wonderful addition to the outfit.
> 
> I have just seen the second pic.
> Perfect too….



Glad you approve, Mariapia.  

Not surprisingly, my shopping spree has only made me appreciate the bags I have all the more.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok I’ve been brainstorming, I’m taking the Pandora since she’s black and black goes with literally everything, plus she closes securely, and I’m taking a Le pliage for meds and other things!  Thanks for listening to me ramble.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok I’ve been brainstorming, I’m taking the Pandora since she’s black and black goes with literally everything, plus she closes securely, and I’m taking a Le pliage for meds and other things!  Thanks for listening to me ramble.



Good decision, Tomsmom.  

It’s not that your Neverfull isn’t a great bag. But while on vacation your Le Pliage is the perfect tote option while the Pandora will serve you beautifully for sightseeing, going out to dinner, etc.


----------



## Narnanz

congratulations to @Ludmilla  for getting her lovely Chloe in the Purseforum roundup for this week.


----------



## Tomsmom

Congratulations!!  Ludmilla!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Recognition well earned and well deserved!  

Kudos to you and your and your Marcie, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

For the most part, I take people how I find them. They are who they are and I expect nothing more.  

So why don’t I approach my bags in the same light?  

Why do I buy a slouchy bag only to try to improve its posture with a purse insert?  

It doesn’t make a lot of sense when I think about it.  

So here is today’s Darel, just as she is meant to look. Smooshy and slouchy and utterly effortless.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> For the most part, I take people how I find them. They are who they are and I expect nothing more.
> 
> So why don’t I approach my bags in the same light?
> 
> Why do I buy a slouchy bag only to try to improve its posture with a purse insert?
> 
> It doesn’t make a lot of sense when I think about it.
> 
> So here is today’s Darel, just as she is meant to look. Smooshy and slouchy and utterly effortless.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172612


So effortlessly slouchy and awesome!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So effortlessly slouchy and awesome!



And surprisingly practical as well, Tomsmom.  

Wearing my Darel as it is meant to, I don’t even have to open the bag in order to access my wallet. I just slip my hand into the bag, grab my wallet and I’m good.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> For the most part, I take people how I find them. They are who they are and I expect nothing more.
> 
> So why don’t I approach my bags in the same light?
> 
> Why do I buy a slouchy bag only to try to improve its posture with a purse insert?
> 
> It doesn’t make a lot of sense when I think about it.
> 
> So here is today’s Darel, just as she is meant to look. Smooshy and slouchy and utterly effortless.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5172612


I totally agree with you Fim.
Buying a slouchy bag and an insert…. doesn’t make sense..
Miss Darel is perfect as it is….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree with you Fim.
> Buying a slouchy bag and an insert…. doesn’t make sense..
> Miss Darel is perfect as it is….



That she is, Mariapia.  

I can’t help but love a bag that knows how to just kick back and relax.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

With apologies to all of you who are justifiably weary of seeing my mod pics, there is a method to my madness. 

Over the years with more than my share of fashion faux pas… 

I’ve learned that while the mirror can sometimes lie, the camera rarely does. 

So though I bought this particular top while I was out shopping, I immediately began to have my doubts on the way home. 

I was equally doubtful about pairing it with my blue Cuir.  

And though it just might be me, I confess to being pleasantly surprised with the results.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, all.
I think you look gorgeous, Fim. Ans you pair your clothes very well with your bags. 
Sorry for being silent for a while. Do not feel like myself at the moment.
Thank you all for the round-up Marcie love. It is always a surprise when your own bags pop up there.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With apologies to all of you who are justifiably weary of seeing my mod pics, there is a method to my madness.
> 
> Over the years with more than my share of fashion faux pas…
> 
> I’ve learned that while the mirror can sometimes lie, the camera rarely does.
> 
> So though I bought this particular top while I was out shopping, I immediately began to have my doubts on the way home.
> 
> I was equally doubtful about pairing it with my blue Cuir.
> 
> And though it just might be me, I confess to being pleasantly surprised with the results.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173391


Are you kidding?  You always look put together and chic, gal. I enjoy your mod shots.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all.
> I think you look gorgeous, Fim. Ans you pair your clothes very well with your bags.
> Sorry for being silent for a while. Do not feel like myself at the moment.
> Thank you all for the round-up Marcie love. It is always a surprise when your own bags pop up there.



No apologies necessary, Ludmilla.  

We’ve all had those times when circumstances make it hard to know how we’re supposed to cope.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Not precisely a pith helmet, but on to the hunt…
> 
> View attachment 5170457


Love this look!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Are you kidding?  You always look put together and chic, gal. I enjoy your mod shots.



Thank you, Southernbelle.  

For myself, I enjoy seeing other’s mod shots. But understand the hesitation why more people are leery of posting them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

It’s *Inescapable Truths Tuesday.* 

Mine are as follows:

1. For me, wearing leggings in public is akin to skydiving. While I understand the attraction, I can’t see myself making the leap. 

2. Some inconsiderate idiot will always leave their cart in the parking lot in front of my vehicle while I’m in the store.  

3. Our lawnmower is in league with my DH and never starts on the first pull with me. 

4. In the battle of wills with our two terriers, they always win.  

5. Sooner or later the bag bug will bite and I’ll have to find more room in my closet(s).


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With apologies to all of you who are justifiably weary of seeing my mod pics, there is a method to my madness.
> 
> Over the years with more than my share of fashion faux pas…
> 
> I’ve learned that while the mirror can sometimes lie, the camera rarely does.
> 
> So though I bought this particular top while I was out shopping, I immediately began to have my doubts on the way home.
> 
> I was equally doubtful about pairing it with my blue Cuir.
> 
> And though it just might be me, I confess to being pleasantly surprised with the results.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5173391


I love the blouse, Fim.
Very feminine, chic and trendy  
And you know what? I think my Cuir and yours are twins….


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all.
> I think you look gorgeous, Fim. Ans you pair your clothes very well with your bags.
> Sorry for being silent for a while. Do not feel like myself at the moment.
> Thank you all for the round-up Marcie love. It is always a surprise when your own bags pop up there.


How are you today, Ludmilla?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love the blouse, Fim.
> Very feminine, chic and trendy
> And you know what? I think my Cuir and yours are twins….
> View attachment 5174483



Twins it is Mariapia!  

(of course I don’t dare let my Cuir see yours or she’ll want a pretty pony too!)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Twins it is Mariapia!
> 
> (of course I don’t dare let my Cuir see yours or she’ll want a pretty pony too!)


That pony has been very hard to get, Fim.
But patience is my my middle name…
Three or four years ago , I finally met an SA who didn’t play games and sold me one…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That pony has been very hard to get, Fim.
> But patience is my my middle name…
> Three or four years ago , I finally met an SA who didn’t play games and sold me one…



Your patience certainly paid off, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, everyone!  

It’s “Word Association” Wednesday here on our Island. 

And the first word that comes to my mind when I look at my  Valentina Fiore is…




*Red. *

Which probably explains why my initial response to any bag is the one that influences me the most. 

While my more analytical mammalian brain weighs the pros and cons, my more rapacious reptilian brain doesn’t prevaricate. 

And is precisely why I have as many bags as I do.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> It’s “Word Association” Wednesday here on our Island.
> 
> And the first word that comes to my mind when I look at my  Valentina Fiore is…
> 
> View attachment 5175044
> 
> 
> *Red. *
> 
> Which probably explains why my initial response to any bag is the one that influences me the most.
> 
> While my more analytical mammalian brain weighs the pros and cons, my more rapacious reptilian brain doesn’t prevaricate.
> 
> And is precisely why I have as many bags as I do.
> 
> View attachment 5175054


Miss Valentina is a real gem, Fim.  
And that red is my favourite.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, everyone!
> 
> It’s “Word Association” Wednesday here on our Island.
> 
> And the first word that comes to my mind when I look at my  Valentina Fiore is…
> 
> View attachment 5175044
> 
> 
> *Red. *
> 
> Which probably explains why my initial response to any bag is the one that influences me the most.
> 
> While my more analytical mammalian brain weighs the pros and cons, my more rapacious reptilian brain doesn’t prevaricate.
> 
> And is precisely why I have as many bags as I do.
> 
> View attachment 5175054


Love the shade of red!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

Nautical but nice…going to town with my Valentina Fiore.


----------



## Ludmilla

Your new haircut is really pretty, Fim! And I like your shirt!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> How are you today, Ludmilla?


Still a bit besides myself.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Your new haircut is really pretty, Fim! And I like your shirt!



Thank you, Ludmilla. I’m glad you approve.   



Ludmilla said:


> Still a bit besides myself.



You will get through this, Ludmilla.  

It’s just going to take some time before you feel more truly like yourself.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Still a bit besides myself.


Hugest hugs my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla. I’m glad you approve.
> 
> 
> 
> You will get through this, Ludmilla.
> 
> It’s just going to take some time before you feel more truly like yourself.





Tomsmom said:


> Hugest hugs my friend.


Thanks ladies.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning from Las Vegas!  We’ve had a wonderful time, leaving this Sunday for home.  I have to say bringing the Longchamp LP was the best ever. I use the Givenchy for day/evening all around the town and the LP for the pool. I managed to get dh to go to the outlets and he bought me a lovely watch which is perfect because as a nurse I wear one daily. I also was talked into purchasing very expensive eye cream treatment, hopefully it will do what they promised, lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Almost forgot, we had an airplane tour ( very small airplane I must say) of the Grand Canyon which was amazing to say the least.  Here’s one of the pics


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Still a bit besides myself.


I hope you will have a peaceful weekend, Ludmilla.   




Tomsmom said:


> Almost forgot, we had an airplane tour ( very small airplane I must say) of the Grand Canyon which was amazing to say the least.  Here’s one of the pics
> 
> View attachment 5177011


Great pic, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning from Las Vegas!  We’ve had a wonderful time, leaving this Sunday for home.  I have to say bringing the Longchamp LP was the best ever. I use the Givenchy for day/evening all around the town and the LP for the pool. I managed to get dh to go to the outlets and he bought me a lovely watch which is perfect because as a nurse I wear one daily. I also was talked into purchasing very expensive eye cream treatment, hopefully it will do what they promised, lol!



Glad you’re having such a great time, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Almost forgot, we had an airplane tour ( very small airplane I must say) of the Grand Canyon which was amazing to say the least.  Here’s one of the pics
> 
> View attachment 5177011



Wow! What a view, Tomsmom!  

Kudos to your adventuresome spirit!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Today is our last day and dh and I were invited to an art show at one of the galleries we visited. We hit it off with one of the women who works there and fell in love with a piece by a well renowned artist. We are not “art people” but it’s amazing what happens when you find a piece that moves your soul.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning from Las Vegas!  We’ve had a wonderful time, leaving this Sunday for home.  I have to say bringing the Longchamp LP was the best ever. I use the Givenchy for day/evening all around the town and the LP for the pool. I managed to get dh to go to the outlets and he bought me a lovely watch which is perfect because as a nurse I wear one daily. I also was talked into purchasing very expensive eye cream treatment, hopefully it will do what they promised, lol!


LC bags are the best for travelling. I always want to take dressier bags with me, but those can never compete with a LC.

Glad you had a wonderful time at Las Vegas! Well deserved!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> LC bags are the best for travelling. I always want to take dressier bags with me, but those can never compete with a LC.
> 
> Glad you had a wonderful time at Las Vegas! Well deserved!


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Leaving Las Vegas!  Sitting at the airport with dh. We are ready to go home. .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Leaving Las Vegas!  Sitting at the airport with dh. We are ready to go home. .


Safe travels!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Safe travels!


Thank you !!  We are home and back to the routine. Except I don’t return to work until Sept 9.  Yayyy!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  I was up at stupid thirty this morning due to my husbands alarm. Good times…. So I went to work clearing out clothes I am not wearing any longer, went to the post office and seeing what else I can get done.  Still in the Pandora


----------



## Tomsmom

Good afternoon!  Why so quiet?  Today miss 15 and I are excited about moving out miss 23’s stuff from her room so miss 15 can move all her stuff in. I’m sneezing constantly from the dust. But we’re making excellent progress!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon!  Why so quiet?  Today miss 15 and I are excited about moving out miss 23’s stuff from her room so miss 15 can move all her stuff in. I’m sneezing constantly from the dust. But we’re making excellent progress!



I envy your energy, Tomsmom! 

I’ve avoided posting lately due to a raging case of purse guilt.  

The cure, of course, was to select the bags I had to try and remember the last time I wore them. 

It was embarrassing yet enlightening.  

The bags I literally haven’t worn in years were taken to a consignment shop where the owner gladly offered me cash for the lot. 

(fear not fellow Islanders, you wouldn’t have recognized any of them.  )

As for what I plan to do with the proceeds…. 
I think we all know where this is all heading.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I envy your energy, Tomsmom!
> 
> I’ve avoided posting lately due to a raging case of purse guilt.
> 
> The cure, of course, was to select the bags I had to try and remember the last time I wore them.
> 
> It was embarrassing yet enlightening.
> 
> The bags I literally haven’t worn in years were taken to a consignment shop where the owner gladly offered me cash for the lot.
> 
> (fear not fellow Islanders, you wouldn’t have recognized any of them.  )
> 
> As for what I plan to do with the proceeds….
> I think we all know where this is all heading.


I can’t wait to see where this is heading!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

Some people conquer their demons.  

I left mine sulking in the backseat while I was selling my older unused bags at the consignment shop.   

Needless to say the drive home was about what you would expect from any spoiled little purse demon.  

”You hate me.” my little demon sobbed.  

”No, I don’t hate you.” I answered. “I just want you to behave.”  

”Like that’s going to happen.” my Evil Twin replied, restrained in the backseat along with my demon. 

”You’re both missing the point.” I explained for perhaps the hundredth time. “Has it occurred to either of you that we now have more money to spend and more room in our closet(s) for another really nice bag?”   

”How nice?” my little purse demon chirped, her tears instantly dried.   

“Very nice.” I promised. “We’ll order it as soon as we get home.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

On my way to town with my Dooney Ariel.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I envy your energy, Tomsmom!
> 
> I’ve avoided posting lately due to a raging case of purse guilt.
> 
> The cure, of course, was to select the bags I had to try and remember the last time I wore them.
> 
> It was embarrassing yet enlightening.
> 
> The bags I literally haven’t worn in years were taken to a consignment shop where the owner gladly offered me cash for the lot.
> 
> (fear not fellow Islanders, you wouldn’t have recognized any of them.  )
> 
> As for what I plan to do with the proceeds….
> I think we all know where this is all heading.



I think I know, Fim….
Straight to your favourite EBay seller….



Fimpagebag said:


> On my way to town with my Dooney Ariel.
> 
> View attachment 5181825


Perfect bag, Fim.
It makes me think of my Jean-Louis Fernandez….
Except… that your Dooney is a lot nicer.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> On my way to town with my Dooney Ariel.
> 
> View attachment 5181825


Love the tassels!  Great choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I think I know, Fim….
> Straight to your favourite EBay seller….
> 
> 
> Perfect bag, Fim.
> It makes me think of my Jean-Louis Fernandez….
> Except… that your Dooney is a lot nicer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5181845



Actually I like your Jean-Louis Fernandez more, Mariapia. 

While my Ariel is much more structured, your bag’s leather has that delightful smoosh I so admire.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the tassels!  Great choice!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

The more I curate my collection, the more I come to appreciate the bags I have.  

Additionally it also helps me focus on any perceived lack my collection may have when considering a new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually I like your Jean-Louis Fernandez more, Mariapia.
> 
> While my Ariel is much more structured, your bag’s leather has that delightful smoosh I so admire.


It used to be structured, Fim….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It used to be structured, Fim….



Mariapia, it’s as I always say….like our bags, we get better with age!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!   

I’ve become more and more enamored with Valentina Fiore while researching my next purchase(s).  

But instead of relying on eBay, I’ve decided to buy from the retailer where I purchased my red Valentina Fiore IRL.   
They have to send for the bag(s) in stock at their other locations. 

Surprisingly, the retail prices I pay for two brand new bags will be appreciably less than what various sellers on eBay are asking for the same bags that are preowned.  

What’s more, I don’t have to pay any shipping fees which just makes it all the sweeter!  
As always, all will be revealed once they arrive.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve become more and more enamored with Valentina Fiore while researching my next purchase(s).
> 
> But instead of relying on eBay, I’ve decided to buy from the retailer where I purchased my red Valentina Fiore IRL.
> They have to send for the bag(s) in stock at their other locations.
> 
> Surprisingly, the retail prices I pay for two brand new bags will be appreciably less than what various sellers on eBay are asking for the same bags that are preowned.
> 
> What’s more, I don’t have to pay any shipping fees which just makes it all the sweeter!
> As always, all will be revealed once they arrive.


Great news, Fim! 
Two brand new bags …
 We are all looking forward to your reveals…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

If this summer has taught me anything, it’s to seize the moment (or bag) as it may not come my way again. 

Which of course is my justification for adding a last minute third Valentina Fiore to the two I’ve already ordered. 

Needless to say, some little purse demon couldn’t be more pleased with herself.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Wooo hooo!  
I just got a text from the store! One of the bags I ordered has arrived and I’m on my way to pick it up!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Breaking out a Longchamp LP, we’re going out on HD’s boat this afternoon. It’s sunny and not too hot out!  Have a great day!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!!  Breaking out a Longchamp LP, we’re going out on HD’s boat this afternoon. It’s sunny and not too hot out!  Have a great day!!


Wow! Have a great day, Tomsmom


----------



## Tomsmom

Waiting to go out and listing some things on Poshmark, found this awesome Frye bag in my closet!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

As a result of my temperamental internet I was unable to post theses pics yesterday of my latest Valentina Fiore. 

Happily, I’ve had better luck this morning. 

Beige/Taupe and buttery, her leather has both structure and smoosh…..  






As an added bonus, once her detachable handle and rings are removed, she can also be worn as either a pouch or a clutch.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As a result of my temperamental internet I was unable to post theses pics yesterday of my latest Valentina Fiore.
> 
> Happily, I’ve had better luck this morning.
> 
> Beige/Taupe and buttery, her leather has both structure and smoosh…..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184743
> 
> 
> 
> As an added bonus, once her detachable handle and rings are removed, she can also be worn as either a pouch or a clutch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184744



Gorgeous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

My recent addiction to Valentina Fiore has its roots in my disappointment with the latest iterations of two of my formerly favorite contemporary brands. 

Both brands have capitalized on their former craftsmanship for a broader customer base and lesser quality. 

Disillusioned and not just a little bit discouraged, I’ve shifted my loyalty towards Valentina Fiore with her handmade in Italy leather bags. 

However (ever the cynic) I fear that should her brand grow in popularity, it might travel the same path as my two formerly favorite brands. 

Which (in my defense) is why I’m “getting while the getting is good.”


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> My recent addiction to Valentina Fiore has its roots in my disappointment with the latest iterations of two of my formerly favorite contemporary brands.
> 
> Both brands have capitalized on their former craftsmanship for a broader customer base and lesser quality.
> 
> Disillusioned and not just a little bit discouraged, I’ve shifted my loyalty towards Valentina Fiore with her handmade in Italy leather bags.
> 
> However (ever the cynic) I fear that should her brand grow in popularity, it might travel the same path as my two formerly favorite brands.
> 
> Which (in my defense) is why I’m “getting while the getting is good.”


@Fimpagebag, you are simply being practical  I love your new bags and thanks to their color, they are entirely different


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As a result of my temperamental internet I was unable to post theses pics yesterday of my latest Valentina Fiore.
> 
> Happily, I’ve had better luck this morning.
> 
> Beige/Taupe and buttery, her leather has both structure and smoosh…..
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184743
> 
> 
> 
> As an added bonus, once her detachable handle and rings are removed, she can also be worn as either a pouch or a clutch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5184744


Your new Valentina is gorgeous, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> @Fimpagebag, you are simply being practical  I love your new bags and thanks to their color, they are entirely different



Thank you, 880.  

I agree with you about different colors. I’ve ordered a black bag in the same style as my beige/taupe and a pink bag in the same style as my red one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!
Great new and newly found wardrobe bags!
@Fimpagebag what brands let you down? I guess one is Patricia Nash, but the other … ?   Dooney?

I am looking at the brand new MM styles.




Leaning towards the satchel. 
I do not need another bag, but some kind of lift me up would be nice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your new Valentina is gorgeous, Fim



I have to agree


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Great new and newly found wardrobe bags!
> @Fimpagebag what brands let you down? I guess one is Patricia Nash, but the other … ?   Dooney?
> 
> I am looking at the brand new MM styles.
> View attachment 5184943
> 
> View attachment 5184944
> 
> Leaning towards the satchel.
> I do not need another bag, but some kind of lift me up would be nice.



Oooh, I love the satchel, Ludmilla!  

What color are you considering?  

As for the brands that have let me down….  

Patricia Nash is one and sadly Brahmin is the other.   

The last time I was out shopping with my daughter we both looked for Brahmins.  

Compared to our vintage Brahmins, the leather felt much thinner and the hardware was too bright and blingy for our taste.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have to agree
> 
> 
> Oooh, I love the satchel, Ludmilla!
> 
> What color are you considering?
> 
> As for the brands that have let me down….
> 
> Patricia Nash is one and sadly Brahmin is the other.
> 
> The last time I was out shopping with my daughter we both looked for Brahmins.
> 
> Compared to our vintage Brahmins, the leather felt much thinner and the hardware was too bright and blingy for our taste.


Ahh. Brahmin. That brand is totally unknown here, so I forgot. What a bummer that they are going downhill.  I feel you.

I am considering taupe with silver hardware. But, I will wait until I have seen some reviews on here. The bag might be a tad too small for my daily needs.
(Also considering dark green with gold hardware.  And I think I have not enough Theias, yet. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your new Valentina is gorgeous, Fim



Thank you, Mariapia.  

I love how it accommodates all my essentials without weighing me down.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ahh. Brahmin. That brand is totally unknown here, so I forgot. What a bummer that they are going downhill.  I feel you.
> 
> I am considering taupe with silver hardware. But, I will wait until I have seen some reviews on here. The bag might be a tad too small for my daily needs.
> (Also considering dark green with gold hardware.  And I think I have not enough Theias, yet. )



But the Theias are the style that has stolen your heart, Ludmilla. 

They work so well for you and your needs and look great doing it. 

I also think you would be more likely to wear another Theia more often than a bag (no matter how beautiful) that is such a departure from your usual style.  

Perhaps a different  Theia in a color you don’t ordinarily consider might be just the next bag for you.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Great new and newly found wardrobe bags!
> @Fimpagebag what brands let you down? I guess one is Patricia Nash, but the other … ?   Dooney?
> 
> I am looking at the brand new MM styles.
> View attachment 5184943
> 
> View attachment 5184944
> 
> Leaning towards the satchel.
> I do not need another bag, but some kind of lift me up would be nice.


I understand, Ludmilla  
I prefer the satchel too, it’s lovely


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> But the Theias are the style that has stolen your heart, Ludmilla.
> 
> They work so well for you and your needs and look great doing it.
> 
> I also think you would be more likely to wear another Theia more often than a bag (no matter how beautiful) that is such a departure from your usual style.
> 
> Perhaps a different  Theia in a color you don’t ordinarily consider might be just the next bag for you.


Hehe. Yes. But that satchel looks sooo elegant and pretty.  And I do wear my two LC „Bolides“ pretty often, too.  
All in all - you are certainly right. Structured bags are not my go to bags. I would choose taupe for Theia #5, too. I do want a taupe bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I understand, Ludmilla
> I prefer the satchel too, it’s lovely


Yes!!! I am pretty excited about that style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. Yes. But that satchel looks sooo elegant and pretty.  And I do wear my two LC „Bolides“ pretty often, too.
> All in all - you are certainly right. Structured bags are not my go to bags. I would choose taupe for Theia #5, too. I do want a taupe bag!



You know MM leather better than me, Ludmilla.

Is there a chance the satchel would relax over time? 

As for potential Theia #5, you can’t go wrong with a taupe!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You know MM leather better than me, Ludmilla.
> 
> Is there a chance the satchel would relax over time?
> 
> As for potential Theia #5, you can’t go wrong with a taupe!


It depends a lot from the leather chosen. I would go with a thinner not so stiff leather.
Also, I am not going to order right away - going to wait for some reviews and more real life pics.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It depends a lot from the leather chosen. I would go with a thinner not so stiff leather.
> Also, I am not going to order right away - going to wait for some reviews and more real life pics.



Excellent plan.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

Before my recent purse purge, the sheer volume of my collection had me stymied. 

The bags I loved to wear were being overwhelmed by the bags I rarely (if ever) wore. 

What was worse, I felt sufficiently guilt ridden to stop looking for bags to add to my collection. 

Then I discovered my red Valentina Fiore Satchel one day while I was out shopping and I didn’t hesitate. 

And such was the power of that one bag, I knew I had to make room in my collection for more Fiores. 

As a result, my collection has been purged with only the bags I love to wear remaining. 

Along with room for the two Fiores enroute.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday (Labor Day)!  I’ve done yet another closet clean out and have 2 bags of shoes/boots/clothing  to happily donate. And I found some items to list on Poshmark.  Still in the Pandora, I love this bag. It’s so comfortable to wear, is black so goes with everything and is understated no logos. It’s funny because before the Pandora I wouldn’t wear black bags as much.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It depends a lot from the leather chosen. I would go with a thinner not so stiff leather.
> Also, I am not going to order right away - going to wait for some reviews and more real life pics.


Structured bags have some advantages, Ludmilla.
For instance your stuff can stay in place instead of falling, upside down, to the bottom of the bag, making it difficult to retrieve your keys or your wallet lying flat under your cosmetic case…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday (Labor Day)!  I’ve done yet another closet clean out and have 2 bags of shoes/boots/clothing  to happily donate. And I found some items to list on Poshmark.  Still in the Pandora, I love this bag. It’s so comfortable to wear, is black so goes with everything and is understated no logos. It’s funny because before the Pandora I wouldn’t wear black bags as much.



But that is precisely the lure of the perfect black bag, Tomsmom. 

Once you find one, you can’t put it down!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Structured bags have some advantages, Ludmilla.
> For instance your stuff can stay in place instead of falling, upside down, to the bottom of the bag, making it difficult to retrieve your keys or your wallet lying flat under your cosmetic case…


True! I guess the main issue with that satchel is not its stiffness, but its size. It seems smaller than my Selene bags and as I use my bags almost only for work these days I need room.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> True! I guess the main issue with that satchel is not its stiffness, but its size. It seems smaller than my Selene bags and as I use my bags almost only for work these days I need room.


Of course, Ludmilla.
Does the bag come in one size only?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Ludmilla.
> Does the bag come in one size only?


Yes, as far as I know.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, as far as I know.


 Nothing is more disappointing than receiving a bag that is too small.
It happened to me more than once, even after having looked at the dimensions on the site…
I think you had better wait for a few reviews, Ludmilla….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Nothing is more disappointing than receiving a bag that is too small.
> It happened to me more than once, even after having looked at the dimensions on the site…
> I think you had better wait for a few reviews, Ludmilla….


It happened to me way too many times!  I have a bunch of bags that are actually too small for my needs and I lack opportunities to wear them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived! 

My latest Valentina Fiore… 

Love the salmon pink, a perfect counterpoint to her red sister!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> My latest Valentina Fiore…
> 
> Love the salmon pink, a perfect counterpoint to her red sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187119


Both bags are very pretty, Fim!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> My latest Valentina Fiore…
> 
> Love the salmon pink, a perfect counterpoint to her red sister!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187112
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5187119


Im not a pink person...think its something to do with Holly Hobbie wallpaper as a child....but thats a nice pink...very subtle...am now tempted to get one of these myself....hmmm...wonder what the cost is to get to New Zealand?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Im not a pink person...think its something to do with Holly Hobbie wallpaper as a child....but thats a nice pink...very subtle...am now tempted to get one of these myself....hmmm...wonder what the cost is to get to New Zealand?



I feel the same about pink as you, Narnanz.  

It’s a challenge to find a shade that doesn’t immediately conjure images of Holly Hobbie or Hello Kitty.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Both bags are very pretty, Fim!



Thank you, Ludmilla.  

Actually both bags play in well with your and Mariapia’s recent satchel discussion.  

If I hadn’t seen my red VF in real life, I would’ve automatically assumed that it was too small for my needs.  

But to be able to actually see how it accommodated all my daily essentials immediately won me over.  

As well as giving me the confidence to order one of the same size in a different color.  

In sharp contrast, I have a small Brahmin Bristol satchel that I’d ordered online many years ago that should’ve worked for me…

But didn’t. While the body of the bag is roomy enough for my daily essentials, the narrower opening makes it nearly impossible to easily access said essentials.  

Which is why “Baby Bristol” now functions exclusively as wall decor rather than a wearable bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

It’s a wet rainy Wednesday (how’s that for alliteration?) 

There’s more surgery in the offing at the end of the month for my DH, with the possibility of more treatment to follow afterwards.

And what ever comes we will deal with it. 

There will still be days when I could cheerfully strangle him and days when he embarks on yet another project inspired by something he’s read or seen on YouTube. 

As for me, there are terriers to walk, new recipes to try, and more bags to add to my collection. 

You see, dear Islanders, neither my DH or myself come from particularly long lived families. 

Which explains why we have always embraced life to the fullest without obsessing when and how it will end. 

Given our age, we have lived longer than either set of parents, as well as a host of objectionable relatives. 

As my Irish father used to say, “you can live with a cloud over your head, or you can dance naked in the rain.” 

Good thing we don’t have any neighbors!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> Actually both bags play in well with your and Mariapia’s recent satchel discussion.
> 
> If I hadn’t seen my red VF in real life, I would’ve automatically assumed that it was too small for my needs.
> 
> But to be able to actually see how it accommodated all my daily essentials immediately won me over.
> 
> As well as giving me the confidence to order one of the same size in a different color.
> 
> In sharp contrast, I have a small Brahmin Bristol satchel that I’d ordered online many years ago that should’ve worked for me…
> 
> But didn’t. While the body of the bag is roomy enough for my daily essentials, the narrower opening makes it nearly impossible to easily access said essentials.
> 
> Which is why “Baby Bristol” now functions exclusively as wall decor rather than a wearable bag.


I cannot do slim bags. They never fit my stuff. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s a wet rainy Wednesday (how’s that for alliteration?)
> 
> There’s more surgery in the offing at the end of the month for my DH, with the possibility of more treatment to follow afterwards.
> 
> And what ever comes we will deal with it.
> 
> There will still be days when I could cheerfully strangle him and days when he embarks on yet another project inspired by something he’s read or seen on YouTube.
> 
> As for me, there are terriers to walk, new recipes to try, and more bags to add to my collection.
> 
> You see, dear Islanders, neither my DH or myself come from particularly long lived families.
> 
> Which explains why we have always embraced life to the fullest without obsessing when and how it will end.
> 
> Given our age, we have lived longer than either sets of parents, as well as a host of objectionable relatives.
> 
> As my Irish father used to say, “you can live with a cloud over your head, or you can dance naked in the rain.”
> 
> Good thing we don’t have any neighbors!


Aw, Fim. I am sorry that your DH is facing more health troubles. 
But, your attitude towards this is so refreshing and uplifting. Cheers to you and DH for a lot happy and funny days to come.  And many hours of dancing in the rain.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I cannot do slim bags. They never fit my stuff.
> 
> Aw, Fim. I am sorry that your DH is facing more health troubles.
> But, your attitude towards this is so refreshing and uplifting. Cheers to you and DH for a lot happy and funny days to come.  And many hours of dancing in the rain.



Given the weather, there’ll be plenty of opportunities today, Ludmilla!  

But it’s hardly the day to take my latest bag out to play.  

Fortunately she seems to be taking staying indoors in good humor.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s a wet rainy Wednesday (how’s that for alliteration?)
> 
> There’s more surgery in the offing at the end of the month for my DH, with the possibility of more treatment to follow afterwards.
> 
> And what ever comes we will deal with it.
> 
> There will still be days when I could cheerfully strangle him and days when he embarks on yet another project inspired by something he’s read or seen on YouTube.
> 
> As for me, there are terriers to walk, new recipes to try, and more bags to add to my collection.
> 
> You see, dear Islanders, neither my DH or myself come from particularly long lived families.
> 
> Which explains why we have always embraced life to the fullest without obsessing when and how it will end.
> 
> Given our age, we have lived longer than either set of parents, as well as a host of objectionable relatives.
> 
> As my Irish father used to say, “you can live with a cloud over your head, or you can dance naked in the rain.”
> 
> Good thing we don’t have any neighbors!


I’m sorry dh has to have more surgery. But with both of your sunny dispositions things will be fine. I’ll keep you in prayer !


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning .  Going to have my hair done. HD’s cousin is getting married on Saturday so I figured this was as good a time as any.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning .  Going to have my hair done. HD’s cousin is getting married on Saturday so I figured this was as good a time as any.



Good for you, Tomsmom!  

Going to the hairdresser is the closest thing to buying a new bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s a wet rainy Wednesday (how’s that for alliteration?)
> 
> There’s more surgery in the offing at the end of the month for my DH, with the possibility of more treatment to follow afterwards.
> 
> And what ever comes we will deal with it.
> 
> There will still be days when I could cheerfully strangle him and days when he embarks on yet another project inspired by something he’s read or seen on YouTube.
> 
> As for me, there are terriers to walk, new recipes to try, and more bags to add to my collection.
> 
> You see, dear Islanders, neither my DH or myself come from particularly long lived families.
> 
> Which explains why we have always embraced life to the fullest without obsessing when and how it will end.
> 
> Given our age, we have lived longer than either set of parents, as well as a host of objectionable relatives.
> 
> As my Irish father used to say, “you can live with a cloud over your head, or you can dance naked in the rain.”
> 
> Good thing we don’t have any neighbors!


I love the way you speak about the men of your life, Fim.
Your DH and his projects whatever happens , your father and his wise words.
What a team!
Winners…..always, like you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love the way you speak about the men of your life, Fim.
> Your DH and his projects whatever happens , your father and his wise words.
> What a team!
> Winners…..always, like you!



Aww thank you, Mariapia.  

In all the important ways, I married a man like my father with his toughness and wit, without the aftershave!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today I am taking one of my Longchamp again…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I am taking one of my Longchamp again…
> View attachment 5188417



Love love love this bag, Mariapia!  

It’s happiness with a handle and can’t help but make everyone smile.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I am taking one of my Longchamp again…
> View attachment 5188417


Oh I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

1st day back at work had to put literally put our office back together. Good times lol


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> 1st day back at work had to put literally put our office back together. Good times lol



You go, girl!  

Have a great day back at work!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Getting ready for Fall, new hat, new bag and all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Getting ready for Fall, new hat, new bag and all!
> 
> View attachment 5189797


Looking great!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Getting ready for Fall, new hat, new bag and all!
> 
> View attachment 5189797


Love it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Just returned to the country and have to share the latest news. Dear father has killed all aster plants.    
Best part: When I called him out he said it was dear mother.  Who told me  then that she already told him I would be mad. His answer: These were no flowers at all.

I am pretty mad tbh.


----------



## Ludmilla

Ok. This might sound a bit childish all in all. But today I had my fair share of annoying phone calls, late mails that caused delay in leaving the office, late trains and contact with the police force at the train station who reacted with a lot of grace when I told them to just kiss my butt. The dead aster plants might have been the icing on the cake.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Just returned to the country and have to share the latest news. Dear father has killed all aster plants.
> Best part: When I called him out he said it was dear mother.  Who told me  then that she already told him I would be mad. His answer: These were no flowers at all.
> 
> I am pretty mad tbh.



Man vs plants rarely ends well, Ludmilla.  

And of course it’s always the plants’ fault!


----------



## Ludmilla

Could you guess that I am pretty unnerved at the moment?

(Rant over. And bowing  out again.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Man vs plants rarely ends well, Ludmilla.
> 
> And of course it’s always the plants’ fault!


  Yes!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ok. This might sound a bit childish all in all. But today I had my fair share of annoying phone calls, late mails that caused delay in leaving the office, late trains and contact with the police force at the train station who reacted with a lot of grace when I told them to just kiss my butt. The dead aster plants might have been the icing on the cake.



Not childish at all, Ludmilla. Given the day you’ve had, I admire your restraint. 

Otherwise we your fellow Islanders would be posting bail for you even as we speak!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Not childish at all, Ludmilla. Given the day you’ve had, I admire your restraint.
> 
> Otherwise we your fellow Islanders would be posting bail for you even as we speak!


Admittedly I am pretty surprised that they did not take me down. As I confronted the big guys with the armory and stuff.  But I gave them the death stare, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly I am pretty surprised that they did not take me down. As I confronted the big guys with the armory and stuff.  But I gave them the death stare, too.



Good for you, Ludmilla!  

There comes a time when as cognizant you may be of law enforcement’s difficulties, you’d think they could appreciate yours. 

I still remember when one of my vehicles went off the road into a snowdrift and the only helpful advice I got from a cop before he drove off was “you can’t leave your car here.”


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you, Ludmilla!
> 
> There comes a time when as cognizant you may be of law enforcement’s difficulties, you’d think they could appreciate yours.
> 
> I still remember when one of my vehicles went off the road into a snowdrift and the only helpful advice I got from a cop before he drove off was “you can’t leave your car here.”


 It is really hard to keep a straight face here. Like you were looking for a nice parking lot.


----------



## Tomsmom

Rant away Ludmilla!  You’re only human!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good afternoon!  Dh and I are off to a family wedding tonight. It’s a distance so we are staying over. Still in my Givenchy, I’m not changing into an evening bag, the dress is black, bag is black meh…all is well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon!  Dh and I are off to a family wedding tonight. It’s a distance so we are staying over. Still in my Givenchy, I’m not changing into an evening bag, the dress is black, bag is black meh…all is well.


Hope you have tons of fun!!! Black is beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Just returned to the country and have to share the latest news. Dear father has killed all aster plants.
> Best part: When I called him out he said it was dear mother.  Who told me  then that she already told him I would be mad. His answer: These were no flowers at all.
> 
> I am pretty mad tbh.



I didn’t know what « aster plants » were in French…
I looked up the word in the dictionary..
They are flowers…
I understand why you were pretty mad, Ludmilla.


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Man vs plants rarely ends well, Ludmilla.
> 
> And of course it’s always the plants’ fault!


My father used a riding lawn mower to mow our one acre yard.  He was forever cutting mom’s flowers. His excuse was that he thought they were weeds.  After this happened one too many times he came home to find his newly planted fruit tree chopped down. She said she thought it was a large weed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I didn’t know what « aster plants » were in French…
> I looked up the word in the dictionary..
> They are flowers…
> I understand why you were pretty mad, Ludmilla.


Yes. My poor flowers.  Still unhappy about it as they were about to bloom. And I really like autumn flowers.


southernbelle43 said:


> My father used a riding lawn mower to mow our one acre yard.  He was forever cutting mom’s flowers. His excuse was that he thought they were weeds.  After this happened one too many times he came home to find his newly planted fruit tree chopped down. She said she thought it was a large weed.


Sigh. The exact same thing could happen here. But, I like the reaction of your mother!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday all!
I do have news on the bag front. MM is doing a weekend sale and yes … my willpower left me.
Ordered one of the new styles, but not the satchel. Sister and I are both getting a Charlotte shoulder bag. Hers is going to be dark orange, mine dark green. Excited! I guess I will not able to use the bag for work, but I will find occasions to wear it. The satchel would have been too small for work and too big for fun. So, I went with the smaller shoulder bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday all!
> I do have news on the bag front. MM is doing a weekend sale and yes … my willpower left me.
> Ordered one of the new styles, but not the satchel. Sister and I are both getting a Charlotte shoulder bag. Hers is going to be dark orange, mine dark green. Excited! I guess I will not able to use the bag for work, but I will find occasions to wear it. The satchel would have been too small for work and too big for fun. So, I went with the smaller shoulder bag.



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla! 

Hooray! Love your choice of the Charlotte shoulder bag. 

Don’t be surprised if the size is more versatile than you might think. 

Paired with one of your LC totes, Miss Charlotte very well might be able to accommodate all your necessities while your LC can carry all your work essentials.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Hooray! Love your choice of the Charlotte shoulder bag.
> 
> Don’t be surprised if the size is more versatile than you might think.
> 
> Paired with one of your LC totes, Miss Charlotte very well might be able to accommodate all your necessities while your LC can carry all your work essentials.


Admittedly I am thinking about that solution.


----------



## Ludmilla

Asters were not the only plants in the garden.
There are roses, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  The wedding was very nice, on our way home!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Asters were not the only plants in the garden.
> There are roses, too.
> View attachment 5191798


Fortunately, these gorgeous roses  are still alive❤️❤️


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately, these gorgeous roses  are still alive❤❤


Yes. My mother would have killed him.


----------



## Tomsmom

So I finally changed from the Pandora to the Neverfull . I prefer it cinched


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I finally changed from the Pandora to the Neverfull . I prefer it cinched
> View attachment 5192251



I‘ve always loved this look the best, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Working remote from the country this week - so not much occasions to wear bags. But, already ran an errand to the supermarket for my mum. Took one of my oldest bags out.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Working remote from the country this week - so not much occasions to wear bags. But, already ran an errand to the supermarket for my mum. Took one of my oldest bags out.
> View attachment 5192551


Love this look!  I can feel how awesome the leather is!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Working remote from the country this week - so not much occasions to wear bags. But, already ran an errand to the supermarket for my mum. Took one of my oldest bags out.
> View attachment 5192551



Great choice, Ludmilla!  

A timeless bag like your Bicard is immune to hype and prevailing trends.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this look!  I can feel how awesome the leather is!





Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> 
> A timeless bag like your Bicard is immune to hype and prevailing trends.


Thank you, ladies!
It is one of those bags that I should wear more often.


----------



## southernbelle43

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Working remote from the country this week - so not much occasions to wear bags. But, already ran an errand to the supermarket for my mum. Took one of my oldest bags out.
> View attachment 5192551


This bag is awesome.


----------



## Ludmilla

southernbelle43 said:


> This bag is awesome.


Thank you!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Working remote from the country this week - so not much occasions to wear bags. But, already ran an errand to the supermarket for my mum. Took one of my oldest bags out.
> View attachment 5192551


What a beautiful bag, Ludmilla  
And perfectly on trend.


----------



## Narnanz

Man..waiting for something to be authenticated while the seller is waiting to be paid is excruciating


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies
Going to the big city, this morning….
I have to choose a light weight bag.
And ..The winner is……. this one


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful bag, Ludmilla
> And perfectly on trend.


Thank you! 


Narnanz said:


> Man..waiting for something to be authenticated while the seller is waiting to be paid is excruciating


Yes! 


Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Going to the big city, this morning….
> I have to choose a light weight bag.
> And ..The winner is……. this one
> View attachment 5193424


I hope you have a lot of fun at the big city. You have chosen the perfect bag!
Do you have any place fancy in mind?
Do you want to check out a new bag?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Going to the big city, this morning….
> I have to choose a light weight bag.
> And ..The winner is……. this one
> View attachment 5193424



great choice!  Have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Going to the big city, this morning….
> I have to choose a light weight bag.
> And ..The winner is……. this one
> View attachment 5193424



My Blue Cuir heartily approves, Mariapia!  

Have a fun time in the big city!


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies! 
News of my trip to the big city…
First, you have to know that as soon as I got off the train, it started raining.
That might explain a few things…
Practically no one in the streets..if you except a few tourists queueing up outside Hermès, Dior and Chanel boutiques. The boutiques were not crowded but very few people were allowed in because of our sanitary restrictions.
Louis Vuitton store was nearly empty.
I quickly understood why: their monogram bags were not on display anywhere.
You had to ask for them. I asked about the Montaigne.
The SA told me it wasn’t available anywhere in the country….and should I order it…it would take a few weeks to get it.
Celine store was empty too.
I love their Big Box bag….but it was no longer available ..
That’s when I decided to try the Akris boutique ( Akris is a Swiss brand). A very friendly lady showed me a lot of lovely bags but they were either too big or too small. A shame because I loved their original designs.
My journey ended up at Longchamp….
I was tired, the rain had not stopped…
I gave up.

I forgot to tell you about my visit to the Saint-Laurent boutique.
The Puffer bag was to die for but the big YSL logo was a big no no for me


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> News of my trip to the big city…
> First, you have to know that as soon as I got off the train, it started raining.
> That might explain a few things…
> Practically no one in the streets..if you except a few tourists queueing up outside Hermès, Dior and Chanel boutiques. The boutiques were not crowded but very few people were allowed in because of our sanitary restrictions.
> Louis Vuitton store was nearly empty.
> I quickly understood why: their monogram bags were not on display anywhere.
> You had to ask for them. I asked about the Montaigne.
> The SA told me it wasn’t available anywhere in the country….and should I order it…it would take a few weeks to get it.
> Celine store was empty too.
> I love their Big Box bag….but it was no longer available ..
> That’s when I decided to try the Akris boutique ( Akris is a Swiss brand). A very friendly lady showed me a lot of lovely bags but they were either too big or too small. A shame because I loved their original designs.
> My journey ended up at Longchamp….
> I was tired, the rain had not stopped…
> I gave up.
> 
> I forgot to tell you about my visit to the Saint-Laurent boutique.
> The Puffer bag was to die for but the big YSL logo was a big no no for me



Isn’t that just the way things go, Mariapia.  

You set out to find a new bag only to be disappointed.  

But in the end, you were wise. If a bag doesn’t jump off the shelf for you, then it’s not the right bag for you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived! 

*The *(for me) perfect black bag. 

Finding a black bag that can be casual or elegant as well as eminently useable has been no easy task for me. 

But I think I’ve finally found it. 

My new Valentina Fiore Black Leather Tote.  




Like its Taupe sister,  its handle and rings can be easily removed so it can also be worn as a clutch.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> *The *(for me) perfect black bag.
> 
> Finding a black bag that can be casual or elegant as well as eminently useable has been no easy task for me.
> 
> But I think I’ve finally found it.
> 
> My new Valentina Fiore Black Leather Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5194968
> 
> 
> Like its Taupe sister,  its handle and rings can be easily removed so it can also be worn as a clutch.


Wow, Fim
All your Valentina Fiore are gorgeous.
I think you love them all and you are right.
They are casual chic so they can be dressed up or down.
Great purchases indeed!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim
> All your Valentina Fiore are gorgeous.
> I think you love them all and you are right.
> They are casual chic so they can be dressed up or down.
> Great purchases indeed!



Thank you, Mariapia.  

What I love about my Valentina Fiores is that they are handmade in Italy and have the most amazing leather.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> *The *(for me) perfect black bag.
> 
> Finding a black bag that can be casual or elegant as well as eminently useable has been no easy task for me.
> 
> But I think I’ve finally found it.
> 
> My new Valentina Fiore Black Leather Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5194968
> 
> 
> Like its Taupe sister,  its handle and rings can be easily removed so it can also be worn as a clutch.


Just beautiful!  Love the weave!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies!
> News of my trip to the big city…
> First, you have to know that as soon as I got off the train, it started raining.
> That might explain a few things…
> Practically no one in the streets..if you except a few tourists queueing up outside Hermès, Dior and Chanel boutiques. The boutiques were not crowded but very few people were allowed in because of our sanitary restrictions.
> Louis Vuitton store was nearly empty.
> I quickly understood why: their monogram bags were not on display anywhere.
> You had to ask for them. I asked about the Montaigne.
> The SA told me it wasn’t available anywhere in the country….and should I order it…it would take a few weeks to get it.
> Celine store was empty too.
> I love their Big Box bag….but it was no longer available ..
> That’s when I decided to try the Akris boutique ( Akris is a Swiss brand). A very friendly lady showed me a lot of lovely bags but they were either too big or too small. A shame because I loved their original designs.
> My journey ended up at Longchamp….
> I was tired, the rain had not stopped…
> I gave up.
> 
> I forgot to tell you about my visit to the Saint-Laurent boutique.
> The Puffer bag was to die for but the big YSL logo was a big no no for me


Ughhh!  I’m sorry you weren’t able to get a new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh!  I’m sorry you weren’t able to get a new bag.


I will have to go to a bigger city….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I will have to go to a bigger city….



That might be a good idea, Mariapia.  

Given the caliber of bag you’re considering, you need to see it in person.


----------



## Tomsmom

I agree with Fim, in person is the way to go.

off to the Sal Val today!  Hope I find treasures!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I agree with Fim, in person is the way to go.
> 
> off to the Sal Val today!  Hope I find treasures!



Happy Hunting, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Hunting, Tomsmom!


Thank you !  Found some designer denim and a LED sign for miss15’s room


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That might be a good idea, Mariapia.
> 
> Given the caliber of bag you’re considering, you need to see it in person.


Of course, Fim….
That and the fact that I have bought 2 bags only….since November 2019..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim….
> That and the fact that I have bought 2 bags only….since November 2019..



I think that speaks to both your resolve and discernment, Mariapia.  

Better to hold off for the bag you truly want rather than settle for a lesser bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim….
> That and the fact that I have bought 2 bags only….since November 2019..


You are amazing


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think that speaks to both your resolve and discernment, Mariapia.
> 
> Better to hold off for the bag you truly want rather than settle for a lesser bag.


Only trouble is, Fim, there are too many bags I want at the moment and selecting one is just something I can’t do without being scared of making another mistake..  



Tomsmom said:


> You are amazing



If you knew how many bags I have, Tomsmom….


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Only trouble is, Fim, there are too many bags I want at the moment and selecting one is just something I can’t do without being scared of making another mistake..
> 
> 
> 
> If you knew how many bags I have, Tomsmom….


And that is why we all get along so well!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Among my many skeletons in my closet is a bold black and beige striped top.  

I rarely wore it despite liking it as much as I did.  

But as soon as I saw the Valentina Fiore Black Tote online, I immediately thought of this top….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Among my many skeletons in my closet is a bold black and beige striped top.
> 
> I rarely wore it despite liking it as much as I did.
> 
> But as soon as I saw the Valentina Fiore Black Tote online, I immediately thought of this top….
> 
> View attachment 5196787


Great combo!!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Mariapia I am sorry that your trip to the city did not work out as planed. What a bummer.  Hope you will be able to see the bag soon.

@Fimpagebag love your new bag and the shirt. You need a red hat!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Among my many skeletons in my closet is a bold black and beige striped top.
> 
> I rarely wore it despite liking it as much as I did.
> 
> But as soon as I saw the Valentina Fiore Black Tote online, I immediately thought of this top….
> 
> View attachment 5196787


What a classy outfit and bag, Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> @Mariapia I am sorry that your trip to the city did not work out as planed. What a bummer.  Hope you will be able to see the bag soon.
> 
> @Fimpagebag love your new bag and the shirt. You need a red hat!


I might go to an even bigger city next Tuesday, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Great combo!!





Ludmilla said:


> @Fimpagebag love your new bag and the shirt. You need a red hat!





Mariapia said:


> What a classy outfit and bag, Fim



Thank you, ladies.  

I’ve chosen my top fifteen bags in my collection and plan to make a concerted effort to wear them on a regular basis.  

4 Dooney
4 LC
3 Darels
4 Valentina Fiore.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I might go to an even bigger city next Tuesday, Ludmilla.


Good plan. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> I’ve chosen my top fifteen bags in my collection and plan to make a concerted effort to wear them on a regular basis.
> 
> 4 Dooney
> 4 LC
> 3 Darels
> 4 Valentina Fiore.


Looking forward to all the pics.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good plan. I will keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Looking forward to all the pics.



Your wish is my command, Ludmilla!  

One of my top fifteen, my Dooney Janine.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla!
> 
> One of my top fifteen, my Dooney Janine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197657


Of course, Fim.
Janine is such a beauty.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim.
> Janine is such a beauty.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

While there is a certain convenience to having the shoulder strap, I think handheld shows Janine to her best advantage.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> While there is a certain convenience to having the shoulder strap, I think handheld shows Janine to her best advantage.


I totally agree, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim.



Keeping that in mind…

My pink Cuir (obviously one of my top 15) ready for Fall and beyond….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

When I made my top 15 picks what surprised me most was the variety of color among them.  

Especially when I’ve had the tendency in the past to restrict my bag color palette during the Fall and Winter months.  

But now I’m ready to step it up and step out these coming months.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla!
> 
> One of my top fifteen, my Dooney Janine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197657


Gorgeous !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla!
> 
> One of my top fifteen, my Dooney Janine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5197657





Fimpagebag said:


> Keeping that in mind…
> 
> My pink Cuir (obviously one of my top 15) ready for Fall and beyond….
> 
> View attachment 5197767


Nice! Love your style.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When I made my top 15 picks what surprised me most was the variety of color among them.
> 
> Especially when I’ve had the tendency in the past to restrict my bag color palette during the Fall and Winter months.
> 
> But now I’m ready to step it up and step out these coming months.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Doing Darel today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Doing Darel today.
> 
> View attachment 5198722


Love your top and the belt, such a great look with the bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love your top and the belt, such a great look with the bag!



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!  

Probably not to your surprise, the belt and the top were both Thrift Shop finds!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Doing Darel today.
> 
> View attachment 5198722


Lovely! And very fitting for autumn!


----------



## Ludmilla

Heading back to the city.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Heading back to the city.
> View attachment 5198781



Love the autumn combo, Ludmilla!  

As always, you can’t go wrong with our beloved brown!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!
> 
> Probably not to your surprise, the belt and the top were both Thrift Shop finds!


That’s so great!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Heading back to the city.
> View attachment 5198781


I love all your browns!  You’ve inspired me, I have a brown Bal on the way !


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love the autumn combo, Ludmilla!
> 
> As always, you can’t go wrong with our beloved brown!


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> I love all your browns!  You’ve inspired me, I have a brown Bal on the way !


Hehe. Enabler that‘s me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  

Of all the great tops and sweaters I bought on my shopping spree, my DH absolutely loves is the one I bought at the Thrift Shop purposely to wear around the house rather than ever wear it in public.  

However, just to please him, I’ll wear it today when we go to the feed store.  

Hopefully my black Valentina Fiore will divert attention!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Of all the great tops and sweaters I bought on my shopping spree, my DH absolutely loves is the one I bought at the Thrift Shop purposely to wear around the house rather than ever wear it in public.
> 
> However, just to please him, I’ll wear it today when we go to the feed store.
> 
> Hopefully my black Valentina Fiore will divert attention!
> 
> View attachment 5199764


Nice! That bag is really beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Nice! That bag is really beautiful!



It’s either that or wear a bag over my head when I’m out today!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s either that or wear a bag over my head when I’m out today!


Naah. Your outfit is fine. I like the jeans.  And I seriously do not think that the shirt looks too bad. Does it have a check pattern? If so, I am not surprised your DH likes it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Naah. Your outfit is fine. I like the jeans.  And I seriously do not think that the shirt looks too bad. Does it have a check pattern? If so, I am not surprised your DH likes it.



No surprise when I tell you it’s plaid, Ludmilla!  

(aka my DH’s favorite color!)


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Of all the great tops and sweaters I bought on my shopping spree, my DH absolutely loves is the one I bought at the Thrift Shop purposely to wear around the house rather than ever wear it in public.
> 
> However, just to please him, I’ll wear it today when we go to the feed store.
> 
> Hopefully my black Valentina Fiore will divert attention!
> 
> View attachment 5199764


I think you look fabulous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I think you look fabulous!



You are far too kind, Tomsmom.  

But I would be remiss if I didn’t mention how I’m looking forward to your brown Bal!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You are far too kind, Tomsmom.
> 
> But I would be remiss if I didn’t mention how I’m looking forward to your brown Bal!


Me too!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Changed bags. This has been in the wardrobe for too long.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies   
Can today be D-Day?
As some of you might remember, I am going to the  « big » city to find  a new bag…
After a terrible storm that happened last night, the weather is glorious this morning.
I am taking out one of my Longchamp.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Changed bags. This has been in the wardrobe for too long.
> 
> View attachment 5200359



Good decision , Ludmilla!    

Talk about a Sleeping Beauty!  

Love the subtle wealth of detail and wonderful leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Can today be D-Day?
> As some of you might remember, I am going to the  « big » city to find  a new bag…
> After a terrible storm that happened last night, the weather is glorious this morning.
> I am taking out one of my Longchamp.
> View attachment 5200406



Hooray!  

I can’t think of a more perfect bag to lift your spirits and carry you away on your glorious day, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Can today be D-Day?
> As some of you might remember, I am going to the  « big » city to find  a new bag…
> After a terrible storm that happened last night, the weather is glorious this morning.
> I am taking out one of my Longchamp.
> View attachment 5200406


Happy hunting!


Fimpagebag said:


> Good decision , Ludmilla!
> 
> Talk about a Sleeping Beauty!
> 
> Love the subtle wealth of detail and wonderful leather.


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Changed bags. This has been in the wardrobe for too long.
> 
> View attachment 5200359


Love!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love!!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

I have to admit that I know why I have not used that bag in ages. First of all it is quite heavy. And although it is pretty big it is not roomy at all. The bag has a middle department that takes away space. I will probably change into a Theia again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have to admit that I know why I have not used that bag in ages. First of all it is quite heavy. And although it is pretty big it is not roomy at all. The bag has a middle department that takes away space. I will probably change into a Theia again.



I have had the same experience with bags with their middle compartments.  

Which is why any bag with a middle zip compartment is a no go for me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Going with my Dooney red Florentine satchel with my DH to our favorite Farm Market for ice cream!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Going with my Dooney red Florentine satchel with my DH to our favorite Farm Market for ice cream!
> 
> View attachment 5200743


Beautiful red!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful red!



I do love me some red, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I have had the same experience with bags with their middle compartments.
> 
> Which is why any bag with a middle zip compartment is a no go for me.


I have only a very few bags with middle compartment. One of the few lessons regarding bags that stuck. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Going with my Dooney red Florentine satchel with my DH to our favorite Farm Market for ice cream!
> 
> View attachment 5200743


Love! One of my favorites!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good morning!



Yes, I have changed again.
Have a nice day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good morning!
> View attachment 5201286
> 
> 
> Yes, I have changed again.
> Have a nice day!



I love this bag so much, Ludmilla.   

The green is so rich and your scarf complements it perfectly!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I love this bag so much, Ludmilla.
> 
> The green is so rich and your scarf complements it perfectly!


Thank you! It is definitely a very pretty green. 
Here is a pic from another ankle.


(Yes. I had to take another pic of the bag.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! It is definitely a very pretty green.
> Here is a pic from another ankle.
> View attachment 5201414
> 
> (Yes. I had to take another pic of the bag.)



Of course you did, Ludmilla!  

If ever there was a bag that deserves its own photo shoot, it’s this one!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! It is definitely a very pretty green.
> Here is a pic from another ankle.
> View attachment 5201414
> 
> (Yes. I had to take another pic of the bag.)


That’s a great pic, really shows off the color!


----------



## Tomsmom

I had the itch to change last night, brought out the red Gucci (thank you Fim for the inspiration!)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I had the itch to change last night, brought out the red Gucci (thank you Fim for the inspiration!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201417





Tomsmom said:


> I had the itch to change last night, brought out the red Gucci (thank you Fim for the inspiration!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201417



There’s nothing like a red bag, Tomsmom.  

And your Gucci carries the banner high. Gorgeous color with red’s great versatility that can be worn year round.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I had the itch to change last night, brought out the red Gucci (thank you Fim for the inspiration!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5201417


Beautiful! What a gorgeous red!
(And thank you for the Theia love )


----------



## Ludmilla

Yet another Theia pic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5202621
> 
> Yet another Theia pic.



I can’t get enough of your beautiful green Theia, Ludmilla!  

Not only that, she illustrates what it’s like to have a bag you want to wear more than a day at a time.  

Which is no easy task for any of us considering the sheer volume of bags we Islanders own.  

In fact I used to feel downright guilty if I didn’t change out of my bags on a daily basis.  

But now that I’ve limited myself to my top 15 bags, I don’t change out of my bags as often as I did.  

Instead I take the time to fully enjoy and appreciate each bag for itself.  

So even though it’s raining and I have a hair appointment today, I’m sticking with my red Florentine Dooney.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Rain briefly stopped, hair cut, and wearing the latest in hair salon chic, a zebra print vest that looks like one of my hairdresser’s capes!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Rain briefly stopped, hair cut, and wearing the latest in hair salon chic, a zebra print vest that looks like one of my hairdresser’s capes!
> 
> View attachment 5202869


Cute hair cut!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> Cute hair cut!!!



Thank you, Southernbelle.  

Given my hairdresser’s predilection for hair spray I can only imagine how my new cut will look after I’ve slept on it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I can’t get enough of your beautiful green Theia, Ludmilla!
> 
> Not only that, she illustrates what it’s like to have a bag you want to wear more than a day at a time.
> 
> Which is no easy task for any of us considering the sheer volume of bags we Islanders own.
> 
> In fact I used to feel downright guilty if I didn’t change out of my bags on a daily basis.
> 
> But now that I’ve limited myself to my top 15 bags, I don’t change out of my bags as often as I did.
> 
> Instead I take the time to fully enjoy and appreciate each bag for itself.
> 
> So even though it’s raining and I have a hair appointment today, I’m sticking with my red Florentine Dooney.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5202632


I totally understand the guilt of not using all bags at the same amount. Tbh I was already feeling guilty about that this week. But, I have decided to stop fretting about that. I just wear the bag that I want to wear and that makes me feel the most comfortable. At the moment this is the green Theia.  I am totally aware that this can change tomorrow. And it is ok.

I love your red Flo. I should wear mine more often.  And your new haircur is really nice.


Happy Friday, everyone.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Friday, ladies 

Lots of lovely bags on the island, as usual.
In gorgeous colours too.
Congrats on the green Theia, the red Florentine and the red Gucci.
I am envious, really:
I went to the big city last Tuesday and it was even worse than the first place I went to last week.
I wanted to visit two consignment stores and both were closed.
At the Galeries Lafayette, there were very few nice bags
Except for a small Chloé Edith( much too small) and a large Chloé Edith….(much too big ). Nothing in the middle..A shame because I love the design..
I went home, empty-handed once more..
Maybe, there is something wrong with me…

Forgot to say that I wasn’t looking for a mini bag….
I am fed up with the trend. 
When will bigger bags reappear ?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Friday, ladies
> 
> Lots of lovely bags on the island, as usual.
> In gorgeous colours too.
> Congrats on the green Theia, the red Florentine and the red Gucci.
> I am envious, really:
> I went to the big city last Tuesday and it was even worse than the first place I went to last week.
> I wanted to visit two consignment stores and both were closed.
> At the Galeries Lafayette, there were very few nice bags
> Except for a small Chloé Edith( much too small) and a large Chloé Edith….(much too big ). Nothing in the middle..A shame because I love the design..
> I went home, empty-handed once more..
> Maybe, there is something wrong with me…
> 
> Forgot to say that I wasn’t looking for a mini bag….
> I am fed up with the trend.
> When will bigger bags reappear ?



I’m sorry your trip to the big city wasn’t what you’d hoped, Mariapia.  

But once again I have to compliment you on your resolve.  

If a bag isn’t right, it isn’t right no matter how enticing it may be.  

I also agree with you regarding the mini bag craze.  

For me design is not enough for a bag. It has to be functional.  

It can’t be too heavy or too small, prey to color transfer or the elements.  

Ultimately if a bag is more a burden and less a joy, it’s not the bag for me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Going gray with more than a little help from my silver Gerard Darel 24hr.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Friday, ladies
> 
> Lots of lovely bags on the island, as usual.
> In gorgeous colours too.
> Congrats on the green Theia, the red Florentine and the red Gucci.
> I am envious, really:
> I went to the big city last Tuesday and it was even worse than the first place I went to last week.
> I wanted to visit two consignment stores and both were closed.
> At the Galeries Lafayette, there were very few nice bags
> Except for a small Chloé Edith( much too small) and a large Chloé Edith….(much too big ). Nothing in the middle..A shame because I love the design..
> I went home, empty-handed once more..
> Maybe, there is something wrong with me…
> 
> Forgot to say that I wasn’t looking for a mini bag….
> I am fed up with the trend.
> When will bigger bags reappear ?


Aww. I am sorry. But, just imagine how happy you will be, when you finally find a perfect bag!
You need to take your pretty beige LV out when you cannot buy a new one. 

Also, I agree on the micro bags. Just cannot do them.  


Fimpagebag said:


> I’m sorry your trip to the big city wasn’t what you’d hoped, Mariapia.
> 
> But once again I have to compliment you on your resolve.
> 
> If a bag isn’t right, it isn’t right no matter how enticing it may be.
> 
> I also agree with you regarding the mini bag craze.
> 
> For me design is not enough for a bag. It has to be functional.
> 
> It can’t be too heavy or too small, prey to color transfer or the elements.
> 
> Ultimately if a bag is more a burden and less a joy, it’s not the bag for me.


Yes, yes and yes. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going gray with more than a little help from my silver Gerard Darel 24hr.
> 
> View attachment 5203635


You look fantastic. And I really need to get my Darel bag out. Unfortunately, it is too small for my needs at the moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Friday, ladies
> 
> Lots of lovely bags on the island, as usual.
> In gorgeous colours too.
> Congrats on the green Theia, the red Florentine and the red Gucci.
> I am envious, really:
> I went to the big city last Tuesday and it was even worse than the first place I went to last week.
> I wanted to visit two consignment stores and both were closed.
> At the Galeries Lafayette, there were very few nice bags
> Except for a small Chloé Edith( much too small) and a large Chloé Edith….(much too big ). Nothing in the middle..A shame because I love the design..
> I went home, empty-handed once more..
> Maybe, there is something wrong with me…
> 
> Forgot to say that I wasn’t looking for a mini bag….
> I am fed up with the trend.
> When will bigger bags reappear ?


I too love a bog bag, I don’t get the mini bag trend.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going gray with more than a little help from my silver Gerard Darel 24hr.
> 
> View attachment 5203635


Fim, as we say in French….La grande classe!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You look fantastic. And I really need to get my Darel bag out. Unfortunately, it is too small for my needs at the moment.





Mariapia said:


> Fim, as we say in French….La grande classe!



Thank you, ladies.  

Here’s a much better pic of my silver Darel…..




Frankly, this bag answers every criteria for me. Lovely smoosh leather, surprisingly lightweight for a bag its size, and a statement color that turns heads.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> Here’s a much better pic of my silver Darel…..
> 
> View attachment 5203808
> 
> 
> Frankly, this bag answers every criteria for me. Lovely smoosh leather, surprisingly lightweight for a bag its size, and a statement color that turns heads.


It is really beautiful! And it does look bigger than mine. Esp. height wise.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It is really beautiful! And it does look bigger than mine. Esp. height wise.



When I lay it out flat it’s almost sixteen inches wide and close to eleven inches in height not including the straps, Ludmilla.

My dark dark brown 24hr is the same size.

But my other brown 24hr (not as vintage as her two sisters) is probably closer in height as your wonderful Darel.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Umm….my top 15 bags have grown to my top 18 bags today after I’ve expanded my Fall/Winter wardrobe.  

In my defense the three bags I’ve added to the 15 are bags I already own.  

My Brahmin speedy to go with a perfectly ridiculous leopard print car coat.  
The fan favorite Patricia Nash voodoo funeral purse paired with a cowl neck dolman green sweater.  

And the Piero Guidi crazy bag with a red Jeanne Pierre red sweater.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> When I lay it out flat it’s almost sixteen inches wide and close to eleven inches in height not including the straps, Ludmilla.
> 
> My dark dark brown 24hr is the same size.
> 
> But my other brown 24hr (not as vintage as her two sisters) is probably closer in height as your wonderful Darel.


I guess they came in different sizes during their hey-day. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Umm….my top 15 bags have grown to my top 18 bags today after I’ve expanded my Fall/Winter wardrobe.
> 
> In my defense the three bags I’ve added to the 15 are bags I already own.
> 
> My Brahmin speedy to go with a perfectly ridiculous leopard print car coat.
> The fan favorite Patricia Nash voodoo funeral purse paired with a cowl neck dolman green sweater.
> 
> And the Piero Guidi crazy bag with a red Jeanne Pierre red sweater.


Nothing wrong about that!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

Though I’d had no intention of buying clothes yesterday, a sign in one of our small downtown shops caught my eye. 

Sadly, it was a going out of business sign. The shop’s owner, barely in business since the pandemic, just couldn’t keep up with her expenses. 

And while it was all too easy for her to blame the pandemic, the warning signs of her failed business plan were all too apparent from the day she opened.  

All the women’s clothes in the shop were either small or extra small.  

Even for someone my size it was like shopping in Munchkin Land.


----------



## Fimpagebag

My leopard find in Munchkin Land.  

But my Brahmin Melbourne Speedy hopefully tones it down.  

(pardon the pose but the wind came up just as the timer was down to 1)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Though I’d had no intention of buying clothes yesterday, a sign in one of our small downtown shops caught my eye.
> 
> Sadly, it was a going out of business sign. The shop’s owner, barely in business since the pandemic, just couldn’t keep up with her expenses.
> 
> And while it was all too easy for her to blame the pandemic, the warning signs of her failed business plan were all too apparent from the day she opened.
> 
> All the women’s clothes in the shop were either small or extra small.
> 
> Even for someone my size it was like shopping in Munchkin Land.


Munchkin land. 


Fimpagebag said:


> My leopard find in Munchkin Land.
> 
> But my Brahmin Melbourne Speedy hopefully tones it down.
> 
> (pardon the pose but the wind came up just as the timer was down to 1)
> 
> View attachment 5204693


Nice! And very stylish. I like your find at Munchkin land.


----------



## Ludmilla

I wore these today.
The medium one in the morning to the grocery store. The mini for a walk.


We saw sheep.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I wore these today.
> The medium one in the morning to the grocery store. The mini for a walk.
> View attachment 5204784
> 
> We saw sheep.
> View attachment 5204785



Wow wow wow wow, Ludmilla!  

Love your Marci and Mini!  

Great pic of sheared sheep as well. With any luck their fleece will be coming to a wool shop near you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wow wow wow wow, Ludmilla!
> 
> Love your Marci and Mini!
> 
> Great pic of sheared sheep as well. With any luck their fleece will be coming to a wool shop near you!


Thank you, Fim.
Hehe. Yes. Maybe the next wool comes from them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Autumn is here.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> My leopard find in Munchkin Land.
> 
> But my Brahmin Melbourne Speedy hopefully tones it down.
> 
> (pardon the pose but the wind came up just as the timer was down to 1)
> 
> View attachment 5204693


You look fabulous....that coat is epic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> You look fabulous....that coat is epic.



Glad you like it, Narnanz.   

It’s not heavy enough for Winter wear so I plan to wear it in the style of a faux cape for Fall.  

Incidentally, I  would be remiss if I didn’t take this moment to drool over your blue Bal in your avatar.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> My leopard find in Munchkin Land.
> 
> But my Brahmin Melbourne Speedy hopefully tones it down.
> 
> (pardon the pose but the wind came up just as the timer was down to 1)
> 
> View attachment 5204693


You are chic Fim!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I wore these today.
> The medium one in the morning to the grocery store. The mini for a walk.
> View attachment 5204784
> 
> We saw sheep.
> View attachment 5204785


That mini Marcie is gorgeous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You are chic Fim!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

When it comes to fashion I ascribe to the adage of putting in the effort to look effortless.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That mini Marcie is gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

During my recent visit to my hairdresser, she warned me in advance that she’d be requiring her clients to wear masks during the upcoming flu season.  

For me it’s no big deal. Wearing a mask in public has become less onerous for me since I’ve accrued a variety of masks that can do double duty as a fashion statement rather than a restriction.  

In fact, it’s probably the most prevailing trend that I can embrace when compared to the horrors of the past.  

For instance, who can forget the days of thong jewelry?  

Or wearing pajamas in public?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> My leopard find in Munchkin Land.
> 
> But my Brahmin Melbourne Speedy hopefully tones it down.
> 
> (pardon the pose but the wind came up just as the timer was down to 1)
> 
> View attachment 5204693


I love your pic, Fim.
And you know what? I have the same jacket…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love your pic, Fim.
> And you know what? I have the same jacket…



Woo hoo! I’m sure you wear it spectacularly, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags after a week in the red Gucci, pic to come


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Wanted to carry something more autumnal so I changed Theias.



Have a wonderful week everyone!


----------



## Tomsmom

Speedy Dentelle


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Wanted to carry something more autumnal so I changed Theias.
> 
> View attachment 5206479
> 
> Have a wonderful week everyone!


Perfect bag for autumn, Ludmilla.
Have a beautiful week too.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Speedy Dentelle
> 
> View attachment 5206605


Love, love, love your Speedy, Tomsmom


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Wanted to carry something more autumnal so I changed Theias.
> 
> View attachment 5206479
> 
> Have a wonderful week everyone!





Tomsmom said:


> Speedy Dentelle
> 
> View attachment 5206605



Wonderful Autumnal choices, ladies!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Yesterday was crazy busy at work hoping today is better. There’s this big issue going on here with the board of Ed wanting to mandate staff to receive the vaccine. I’m not trying to start a debate I won’t give my opinion just telling what is the big news in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Yesterday was crazy busy at work hoping today is better. There’s this big issue going on here with the board of Ed wanting to mandate staff to receive the vaccine. I’m not trying to start a debate I won’t give my opinion just telling what is the big news in my neck of the woods.



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

The debate here is particularly heated over the current mandate for health care workers. 

I can understand both sides. On the one side, during my career as a medical professional I never had any qualms doing whatever was necessary to protect myself, my patients, (and by extension) my family.

On the other side, current medical professionals undoubtedly resent being demonized now when they were lauded as heroes when COVID 19 first came onto the scene. 

Ultimately it all comes down to individual choice. Presently (where I live) if you choose to work in the health care field you are mandated to get the vaccine. If you choose not to follow the mandate, then you will lose your job pursuant to your beliefs.

Granted, it sucks for those people. But if they truly believe in their right to choose, then they must equally be prepared to suffer the consequences of their decision.

And they aren’t the only ones. A valued former colleague of mine at the college has yet to be vaccinated. This is a woman neither stupid nor unaware of the dangers. 

But bottom line, she is more fearful of the vaccine than she is of COVID.

And there is nothing I can say or do to change her mind. So she continues to live more or less in isolation with her equally obdurate husband knowing death could be stalking outside their door.

In contrast, my DH and I don our horned helmets, hoist our shields, and pile into our equivalent of a Viking long ship to shop and later go out to lunch.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Tomsmom!
> 
> The debate here is particularly heated over the current mandate for health care workers.
> 
> I can understand both sides. On the one side, during my career as a medical professional I never had any qualms doing whatever was necessary to protect myself, my patients, (and by extension) my family.
> 
> On the other side, current medical professionals undoubtedly resent being demonized now when they were lauded as heroes when COVID 19 first came onto the scene.
> 
> Ultimately it all comes down to individual choice. Presently (where I live) if you choose to work in the health care field you are mandated to get the vaccine. If you choose not to follow the mandate, then you will lose your job pursuant to your beliefs.
> 
> Granted, it sucks for those people. But if they truly believe in their right to choose, then they must equally be prepared to suffer the consequences of their decision.
> 
> And they aren’t the only ones. A valued former colleague of mine at the college has yet to be vaccinated. This is a woman neither stupid nor unaware of the dangers.
> 
> But bottom line, she is more fearful of the vaccine than she is of COVID.
> 
> And there is nothing I can say or do to change her mind. So she continues to live more or less in isolation with her equally obdurate husband knowing death could be stalking outside their door.
> 
> In contrast, my DH and I don our horned helmets, hoist our shields, and pile into our equivalent of a Viking long ship to shop and later go out to lunch.


I agree with you wholeheartedly Fim. Well put!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Tomsmom!
> 
> The debate here is particularly heated over the current mandate for health care workers.
> 
> I can understand both sides. On the one side, during my career as a medical professional I never had any qualms doing whatever was necessary to protect myself, my patients, (and by extension) my family.
> 
> On the other side, current medical professionals undoubtedly resent being demonized now when they were lauded as heroes when COVID 19 first came onto the scene.
> 
> Ultimately it all comes down to individual choice. Presently (where I live) if you choose to work in the health care field you are mandated to get the vaccine. If you choose not to follow the mandate, then you will lose your job pursuant to your beliefs.
> 
> Granted, it sucks for those people. But if they truly believe in their right to choose, then they must equally be prepared to suffer the consequences of their decision.
> 
> And they aren’t the only ones. A valued former colleague of mine at the college has yet to be vaccinated. This is a woman neither stupid nor unaware of the dangers.
> 
> But bottom line, she is more fearful of the vaccine than she is of COVID.
> 
> And there is nothing I can say or do to change her mind. So she continues to live more or less in isolation with her equally obdurate husband knowing death could be stalking outside their door.
> 
> In contrast, my DH and I don our horned helmets, hoist our shields, and pile into our equivalent of a Viking long ship to shop and later go out to lunch.





Tomsmom said:


> I agree with you wholeheartedly Fim. Well put!


And I wholeheartedly don‘t.


----------



## Ludmilla

I strongly believe that forcing medical treatment on anybody - and yes telling someone they are free to decide, but will have to live with the consequences and loose their job if they don’t comply is using force - is a very bad idea.
What is coming next?

And this is all I will say about that topic.
Back to handbags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I strongly believe that forcing medical treatment on anybody - and yes telling someone they are free to decide, but will have to live with the consequences and loose their job if they don’t comply is using force - is a very bad idea.
> What is coming next?
> 
> And this is all I will say about that topic.
> Back to handbags.


I’m glad you said what you believe Ludmilla, friends always listen to one another even if they don’t agree. I didn’t mean to start anything up,


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I strongly believe that forcing medical treatment on anybody - and yes telling someone they are free to decide, but will have to live with the consequences and loose their job if they don’t comply is using force - is a very bad idea.
> What is coming next?
> 
> And this is all I will say about that topic.
> Back to handbags.



Agreed.  

Any idea when your new MM will arrive, Ludmilla?  

I’m really looking forward to seeing it after yesterday’s shopping trip and the paucity of bags being offered at one of my favorite retailers. 

But that always seems the case whenever I have the discretionary money to buy a really nice bag but can’t find anything I like.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.  

Whether it’s a trip to the hardware store or something as mundane as grocery shopping, somehow I always manage to look for bags whenever I’m out.  

Yesterday of course was no exception.  

And as is the case as of late, most of the bags I saw simply won’t work for me.  

But it makes sense when I consider that most of my favorite retailers are based in college towns with an eye toward their targeted clientele.  

Which only makes me appreciate the bags I already have all the more.


----------



## Fimpagebag

If ever there was a bag to bring out the sun….   

It has to be my lighthearted LC.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad you said what you believe Ludmilla, friends always listen to one another even if they don’t agree. I didn’t mean to start anything up,


Thank you.  Yes, friends listen and I am truly grateful.


Fimpagebag said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Any idea when your new MM will arrive, Ludmilla?
> 
> I’m really looking forward to seeing it after yesterday’s shopping trip and the paucity of bags being offered at one of my favorite retailers.
> 
> But that always seems the case whenever I have the discretionary money to buy a really nice bag but can’t find anything I like.




Tbh I am checking the mails daily regarding shipping notice.
Never been so excited about a new bag for a while now.
(Maybe because I mainly bought Theias and knew what to expect. Only the leather was a surprise.)


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Whether it’s a trip to the hardware store or something as mundane as grocery shopping, somehow I always manage to look for bags whenever I’m out.
> 
> Yesterday of course was no exception.
> 
> And as is the case as of late, most of the bags I saw simply won’t work for me.
> 
> But it makes sense when I consider that most of my favorite retailers are based in college towns with an eye toward their targeted clientele.
> 
> Which only makes me appreciate the bags I already have all the more.


Hehehe. Just think about our poor @Mariapia who has to stay clean from buying bags due to circumstances since 2019. 
You got some awesome bags during the past months. 


Fimpagebag said:


> If ever there was a bag to bring out the sun….
> 
> It has to be my lighthearted LC.
> 
> View attachment 5208516


That bag is so fun and lovely. Perfect for a sunny day.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> If ever there was a bag to bring out the sun….
> 
> It has to be my lighthearted LC.
> 
> View attachment 5208516


Once again, a big wow, Fim.
I am still asking myself why I didn’t buy this beauty….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia.  

We all have “the one that got away.”  

For myself there has been more than one occasion when a certain bag caught my eye but I held off telling myself that I’d get it another time.  

The only problem was that once I finally decided to get it, it was no longer available.


----------



## Ludmilla

Still Theia.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sad news, the brown Bal I was looking forward to arriving is not to be, the seller can’t find the bag, dang!!  It was such a great brown too.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Sad news, the brown Bal I was looking forward to arriving is not to be, the seller can’t find the bag, dang!!  It was such a great brown too.


The seller can’t find the bag?


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sad news, the brown Bal I was looking forward to arriving is not to be, the seller can’t find the bag, dang!!  It was such a great brown too.


What kind of bummer is this?!  Clearly she had the bag to take pics?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> What kind of bummer is this?!  Clearly she had the bag to take pics?


I have no idea. She offered 2 other bags in place or my money back. I’m debating one of the bags it’s a ferragamo but I need to know if it’s a thrill or not.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The seller can’t find the bag?


I know!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have no idea. She offered 2 other bags in place or my money back. I’m debating one of the bags it’s a ferragamo but I need to know if it’s a thrill or not.



If I were you, I’d get my money back, Tomsmom.  

The seller might indeed have misplaced the Bal.  

 Or it’s the old “bait and switch” to lure in buyers and then sell them the bag or bags the seller actually wants to sell.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What kind of bummer is this?!  Clearly she had the bag to take pics?


Of course, Ludmilla. Unless it wasn’t her bag….



Tomsmom said:


> I have no idea. She offered 2 other bags in place or my money back. I’m debating one of the bags it’s a ferragamo but I need to know if it’s a thrill or not.



Be careful, Tomsmom. I would get my money back if I were you.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> If I were you, I’d get my money back, Tomsmom.
> 
> The seller might indeed have misplaced the Bal.
> 
> Or it’s the old “bait and switch” to lure in buyers and then sell them the bag or bags the seller actually wants to sell.


Exactly , Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Exactly , Fim.


I got my money back whew!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I got my money back whew!



Wise move, Tomsmom!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I know!!


nearly every time I sell a bag, I have a mini heart attack when I can't remember where I put it. So far I've found it eventually but I can imagine the time when I won't be able to find it, at least in time to ship in a reasonable time frame.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> nearly every time I sell a bag, I have a mini heart attack when I can't remember where I put it. So far I've found it eventually but I can imagine the time when I won't be able to find it, at least in time to ship in a reasonable time frame.



Spoken like a true conscientious seller, whateve!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I have no idea. She offered 2 other bags in place or my money back. I’m debating one of the bags it’s a ferragamo but I need to know if it’s a thrill or not.


Glad you took the money!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday all!
Going home to the country to work remote next week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Going home to the country to work remote next week.
> 
> View attachment 5210343



Great combo, Ludmilla!  

Even if I’m at risk of drowning in my own drool seeing your Lexi.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Going home to the country to work remote next week.
> 
> View attachment 5210343


Great choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!
> Going home to the country to work remote next week.
> 
> View attachment 5210343


Beautiful companion!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great combo, Ludmilla!
> 
> Even if I’m at risk of drowning in my own drool seeing your Lexi.





Tomsmom said:


> Great choice!





Mariapia said:


> Beautiful companion!



Thank you all!
Friday has not worked out as expected. All out of the blue we have to undergo a revision process. I might have to return to the big city earlier? 

You all remember the chaos my former colleague has left? With unfounded bills? Well, revision process covers that period, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all!
> Friday has not worked out as expected. All out of the blue we have to undergo a revision process. I might have to return to the big city earlier?
> 
> You all remember the chaos my former colleague has left? With unfounded bills? Well, revision process covers that period, too.



Nothing like springing this on you at the last minute, Ludmilla.  

If you can, try to enjoy your weekend, though it won’t be easy with all this hanging over you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

I think I may be in trouble here, Islanders.   

I love this bag so much that I’m strongly tempted to follow Ludmilla’s example with her Theias and add a third Valentina Fiore in this same style (but a different color).


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I think I may be in trouble here, Islanders.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I’m strongly tempted to follow Ludmilla’s example with her Theias and add a third Valentina Fiore in this same style (but a different color).
> 
> View attachment 5210982


Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think I may be in trouble here, Islanders.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I’m strongly tempted to follow Ludmilla’s example with her Theias and add a third Valentina Fiore in this same style (but a different color).
> 
> View attachment 5210982


I understand , Fim.
I might follow Ludmilla’s example too..
Not with a bag I already own.. but with a bag I have seen in a clothes boutique in town…
The shop owner has it in blue but I want it in yellow or brown.
She told me she would order both colours and that eventually I could choose the one I prefer or buy nothing at all….
So….Yellow or brown…..or brown AND yellow?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Nothing like springing this on you at the last minute, Ludmilla.
> 
> If you can, try to enjoy your weekend, though it won’t be easy with all this hanging over you.


I try. Sigh. It literally came in one hour before I left. 


Fimpagebag said:


> I think I may be in trouble here, Islanders.
> 
> I love this bag so much that I’m strongly tempted to follow Ludmilla’s example with her Theias and add a third Valentina Fiore in this same style (but a different color).
> 
> View attachment 5210982


You look beautiful, Fim! That bag is very elegant. I totally understand why you want it in another colour! What colour do you have in mind?


Mariapia said:


> I understand , Fim.
> I might follow Ludmilla’s example too..
> Not with a bag I already own.. but with a bag I have seen in a clothes boutique in town…
> The shop owner has it in blue but I want it in yellow or brown.
> She told me she would order both colours and that eventually I could choose the one I prefer or buy nothing at all….
> So….Yellow or brown…..or brown AND yellow?


I am giving bad examples for sure! 
What kind of bag are you looking at?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the whole ensemble!



Thank you, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I understand , Fim.
> I might follow Ludmilla’s example too..
> Not with a bag I already own.. but with a bag I have seen in a clothes boutique in town…
> The shop owner has it in blue but I want it in yellow or brown.
> She told me she would order both colours and that eventually I could choose the one I prefer or buy nothing at all….
> So….Yellow or brown…..or brown AND yellow?



If you can’t bear to choose, then choose both, Mariapia.  

I went through the same dilemma with my Valentina Fiore totes. First I chose the taupe.

But I kept thinking I liked the black equally as much.

So I purchased that one too.

And thought I was done. But now the one in rich teal keeps haunting me….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I try. Sigh. It literally came in one hour before I left.
> 
> You look beautiful, Fim! That bag is very elegant. I totally understand why you want it in another colour! What colour do you have in mind?
> 
> I am giving bad examples for sure!
> What kind of bag are you looking at?



The same as the one in the pic, but in a rich teal. I know I don’t need it, but I can’t it out of my head.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all!
> Friday has not worked out as expected. All out of the blue we have to undergo a revision process. I might have to return to the big city earlier?
> You all remember the chaos my former colleague has left? With unfounded bills? Well, revision process covers that period, too.





Ludmilla said:


> I try. Sigh. It literally came in one hour before I left.
> 
> Don’t let that news spoil your weekend , Ludmilla.
> It’s the former colleague that has made mistakes, what does the revision process have to do with you?
> 
> 
> I am giving bad examples for sure!
> What kind of bag are you looking at?



A messenger bag….


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> If you can’t bear to choose, then choose both, Mariapia.
> 
> I went through the same dilemma with my Valentina Fiore totes. First I chose the taupe.
> 
> But I kept thinking I liked the black equally as much.
> 
> So I purchased that one too.
> 
> And thought I was done. But now the one in rich teal keeps haunting me….


I can never resist teal!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The same as the one in the pic, but in a rich teal. I know I don’t need it, but I can’t it out of my head.


Oooooh!!! Teal!!! I love teal. 


Mariapia said:


> A messenger bag….


 This sounds promising!
Btw. do you own a Polene bag? I have never seen one irl, but they look very nice (although none of those styles would work for me).


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> I can never resist teal!


+1 on this. Although I do not own a teal bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This sounds promising!
> Btw. do you own a Polene bag? I have never seen one irl, but they look very nice (although none of those styles would work for me).


Yes, Ludmilla, I have seen a few young women carry a Polène bag.
Always the one that looks like the Lancel Charlie.
I don’t know what it’s called.
It’s nice but it’s a rather small lady like bag….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla, I have seen a few young women carry a Polène bag.
> Always the one that looks like the Lancel Charlie.
> I don’t know what it’s called.
> It’s nice but it’s a rather small lady like bag….


 I know which one you talk about.
I totally believe that. Really like the look of them, but I just know that they would never work out for me.
Also, they seem too stylish for me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I can never resist teal!



Evidently neither can I, whateve. I ordered the bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know which one you talk about.
> I totally believe that. Really like the look of them, but I just know that they would never work out for me.
> Also, they seem too stylish for me.


I think you would rarely use it, Ludmilla , as it wouldn’t fit all your essentials….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Evidently neither can I, whateve. I ordered the bag.


Yay on that looking forward to it!


Mariapia said:


> I think you would rarely use it, Ludmilla , as it wouldn’t fit all your essentials….


Yes. And I also feel like I would not be able to live with the designs. They do not look like bags to carry them to the office.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  I begin my day food shopping then on to the thrift!  They had a pair of Stuart weitzman boots last time, maybe they will still be there.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  I begin my day food shopping then on to the thrift!  They had a pair of Stuart weitzman boots last time, maybe they will still be there.



Happy Saturday, Tomsmom!  

Have fun thrifting.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Waiting for my cousin to walk the dog.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Waiting for my cousin to walk the dog.
> View attachment 5211818



Love love your array of crossbodies perfect for your weekend walks in the country. 

As for today’s suede beauty….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love love your array of crossbodies perfect for your weekend walks in the country.
> 
> As for today’s suede beauty….


Thank you, dear Fim!
When will your new bag arrive?


----------



## Tomsmom

I changed bags to this LC limited edition I forgot I bought…. Found her in my closet


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Waiting for my cousin to walk the dog.
> View attachment 5211818





Tomsmom said:


> I changed bags to this LC limited edition I forgot I bought…. Found her in my closet
> 
> View attachment 5212166


Two different kinds of bags, two real beauties.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I changed bags to this LC limited edition I forgot I bought…. Found her in my closet
> 
> View attachment 5212166


I love this bag!!!


Mariapia said:


> Two different kinds of bags, two real beauties.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, dear Fim!
> When will your new bag arrive?



Might be a week to ten days if I’m lucky, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I changed bags to this LC limited edition I forgot I bought…. Found her in my closet
> 
> View attachment 5212166



Love it, Tomsmom!  

And the colors are perfect for Fall.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Might be a week to ten days if I’m lucky, Ludmilla.


Ugh. Not sure if we can wait this long. Esp as I am waiting for a bag myself!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday my friends!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.
Working remote this week, so no bag pics. But, news from revision process - we have to wait until further notice.  In order to move everything closer to deadline, to make the most of it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Just saw the mail - my MM bag is on its way. Hooray!!  
Hopefully it arrives while I am in the country.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Just saw the mail - my MM bag is on its way. Hooray!!
> Hopefully it arrives while I am in the country.


Yayyyy!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  I haven’t shared with you all that I now get up at 4am to go to exercise class at 5am then Rush home to get ready for work . It’s been 2 weeks and I’m so glad I made that decision. I still don’t like exercise but getting it over with early in the morning makes me happy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

Why is it that every time I purchase a new more expensive bag, one of my major appliances decides to go kaput and needs to be (at no small cost) replaced? 

This time it’s my hot water heater. So while I’m waiting for my new bag, I’m also waiting for my new hot water heater to become available within the next week or so. 

Until then I’ll be heating water on the stove and doing a fair imitation of an Old West bathhouse until then.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !  I haven’t shared with you all that I now get up at 4am to go to exercise class at 5am then Rush home to get ready for work . It’s been 2 weeks and I’m so glad I made that decision. I still don’t like exercise but getting it over with early in the morning makes me happy.


Wow, kudos to you!
I need to do exercise, too. But never manage to get the discipline. You are definitely my role model now. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Why is it that every time I purchase a new more expensive bag, one of my major appliances decides to go kaput and needs to be (at no small cost) replaced?
> 
> This time it’s my hot water heater. So while I’m waiting for my new bag, I’m also waiting for my new hot water heater to become available within the next week or so.
> 
> Until then I’ll be heating water on the stove and doing a fair imitation of an Old West bathhouse until then.


Sigh. I do not know. Maybe because life wants to give us the chance for headaches and heartattack?

(We still have an oven in our kitchen that can be used with wood. My mother insisted on its installment. It never got used and is serving as a weird cupboard for paper bags. But we are ready for eventualities. )


----------



## Tomsmom

In a Valentino mood.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> In a Valentino mood.
> 
> View attachment 5215714



Excellent choice, Tomsmom!  

It’s a great bag with a wealth of detail and truly Autumnal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice, Tomsmom!
> 
> It’s a great bag with a wealth of detail and truly Autumnal.


Thank you Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> In a Valentino mood.
> 
> View attachment 5215714


That bag is so beautiful. Love the leather and the stitching!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies

Remember the yellow bag I told you about a few days ago?
It arrived this morning…


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Remember the yellow bag I told you about a few days ago?
> It arrived this morning…
> View attachment 5216002


Very very nice!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Very very nice!!


Thank you, Tomsmom.
I wanted to tell you that your Valentino is to die for .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Remember the yellow bag I told you about a few days ago?
> It arrived this morning…
> View attachment 5216002



Gorgeous yellow, Mariapia.  

Love the gathered corners and supple leather.  

Well done!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Gorgeous yellow, Mariapia.
> 
> Love the gathered corners and supple leather.
> 
> Well done!


Thank you, Fim.
Finally, I didn’t buy the brown bag….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> Finally, I didn’t buy the brown bag….



You were probably wise, Mariapia.  

I’ve been second guessing myself about the teal bag I ordered, especially since I’ve been informed there will be unexpected delays and given the option to cancel my order if I wish.  

I’m still trying to decide whether I want the bag enough to wait for an indeterminate time or just be happy with the two of the same style I already have.


----------



## Narnanz

ok...not the bag with the best looks...but for Quirky me its just cool...

Heavy though.

New to me Fendi B bag from 2006...and I bought myself a LV key holder.




Also just bought a Mulberry bayswater for a good price....feel I have achieved purse peace with Mulberry brand . Always wanted a Bayswater.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> ok...not the bag with the best looks...but for Quirky me its just cool...
> 
> Heavy though.
> 
> New to me Fendi B bag from 2006...and I bought myself a LV key holder.
> 
> View attachment 5216238
> View attachment 5216241
> 
> Also just bought a Mulberry bayswater for a good price....feel I have achieved purse peace with Mulberry brand . Always wanted a Bayswater.


That Fendi is so cool!!  Love it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> ok...not the bag with the best looks...but for Quirky me its just cool...
> 
> Heavy though.
> 
> New to me Fendi B bag from 2006...and I bought myself a LV key holder.
> 
> View attachment 5216238
> View attachment 5216241
> 
> Also just bought a Mulberry bayswater for a good price....feel I have achieved purse peace with Mulberry brand . Always wanted a Bayswater.



Narnanz, you rock!  

Your Fendi B has a killer vibe. Love the look, the leather, and undeniable Fendi flair.  

Congrats on your LV key holder as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

So….I’ve decided to wait it out for the teal Valentina Fiore, no matter how long it takes.  

But in the meantime….I’ve purchased another black VF satchel to go along with my other two satchels.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> So….I’ve decided to wait it out for the teal Valentina Fiore, no matter how long it takes.
> 
> But in the meantime….I’ve purchased another black VF satchel to go along with my other two satchels.
> 
> View attachment 5216296
> View attachment 5216297


Such beautiful colors!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Remember the yellow bag I told you about a few days ago?
> It arrived this morning…
> View attachment 5216002


Lovely yellow bag! Perfect pop of colour.


Fimpagebag said:


> You were probably wise, Mariapia.
> 
> I’ve been second guessing myself about the teal bag I ordered, especially since I’ve been informed there will be unexpected delays and given the option to cancel my order if I wish.
> 
> I’m still trying to decide whether I want the bag enough to wait for an indeterminate time or just be happy with the two of the same style I already have.





Narnanz said:


> ok...not the bag with the best looks...but for Quirky me its just cool...
> 
> Heavy though.
> 
> New to me Fendi B bag from 2006...and I bought myself a LV key holder.
> 
> View attachment 5216238
> View attachment 5216241
> 
> Also just bought a Mulberry bayswater for a good price....feel I have achieved purse peace with Mulberry brand . Always wanted a Bayswater.


The Bays is essential Mulberry imo. I have an oak one. And I love it - although I do not wear it often. But, it gives me so much joy to look at it and hold it. 

Your new Fendi is very nice.  


Fimpagebag said:


> Fimpagebag said:
> 
> 
> 
> So….I’ve decided to wait it out for the teal Valentina Fiore, no matter how long it takes.
> 
> But in the meantime….I’ve purchased another black VF satchel to go along with my other two satchels.
> 
> View attachment 5216296
> View attachment 5216297
> 
> 
> 
> You are on a roll!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Ludmilla




----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> ok...not the bag with the best looks...but for Quirky me its just cool...
> 
> Heavy though.
> 
> New to me Fendi B bag from 2006...and I bought myself a LV key holder.
> 
> View attachment 5216238
> View attachment 5216241
> 
> Also just bought a Mulberry bayswater for a good price....feel I have achieved purse peace with Mulberry brand . Always wanted a Bayswater.


Great purchase, narnanz.



Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5216641



Another wave for your beautiful Massaccesi, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Great purchase, narnanz.
> 
> 
> 
> Another wave for your beautiful Massaccesi, Ludmilla!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5216641



Love it!  

You’d better be careful, Ludmilla. This MM could become addictive.  

Love the stitching, the leather, and the gorgeous color.  

I’m equally blown away by the bag’s perfect proportions.  

All too often an otherwise beautiful bag is betrayed by being just that one millimeter or two off.  

Absolutely not the case with your new MM.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5216641


Love love it!!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I have been carrying my yellow Keecie bag for 3 days now and everything is fine.
The lady had told me that it didn’t need any waterproof or stain proof treatment and she was right:
When I came home at noon, I noticed a track of lipstick on the flap.
It probably happened when I put my make up on….
Well, I did what the lady had said I should do in case the bag got stained.
I put some soap on a wet tissue and cleaned the flap.
The stain disappeared, the bag still looks brand new…


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have been carrying my yellow Keecie bag for 3 days now and everything is fine.
> The lady had told me that it didn’t need any waterproof or stain proof treatment and she was right:
> When I came home at noon, I noticed a track of lipstick on the flap.
> It probably happened when I put my make up on….
> Well, I did what the lady had said I should do in case the bag got stained.
> I put some soap on a wet tissue and cleaned the flap.
> The stain disappeared, the bag still looks brand new…


Yay! My heart dropped when I read lipstick stain.   I am happy that all is well.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love it!
> 
> You’d better be careful, Ludmilla. This MM could become addictive.
> 
> Love the stitching, the leather, and the gorgeous color.
> 
> I’m equally blown away by the bag’s perfect proportions.
> 
> All too often an otherwise beautiful bag is betrayed by being just that one millimeter or two off.
> 
> Absolutely not the case with your new MM.


Thank you so much, Fim.
Yes, the style is absolutely perfect for a mid sized bag.
Admittedly, I am not too happy about the contrast stitching (which is my fault). It comes off as turquoise and I think the bag would have been prettier without it. But, I am probably too picky - and maybe the colour fades off. 


Tomsmom said:


> Love love it!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have been carrying my yellow Keecie bag for 3 days now and everything is fine.
> The lady had told me that it didn’t need any waterproof or stain proof treatment and she was right:
> When I came home at noon, I noticed a track of lipstick on the flap.
> It probably happened when I put my make up on….
> Well, I did what the lady had said I should do in case the bag got stained.
> I put some soap on a wet tissue and cleaned the flap.
> The stain disappeared, the bag still looks brand new…



Such a great bag, Mariapia! 

How often have we all read on other threads about beautiful bags that suffer from ordinary use?  

But not your gorgeous Keecie.  

You chose wisely.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, Fim.
> Yes, the style is absolutely perfect for a mid sized bag.
> Admittedly, I am not too happy about the contrast stitching (which is my fault). It comes off as turquoise and I think the bag would have been prettier without it. But, I am probably too picky - and maybe the colour fades off.
> 
> Thank you!!



You might not be as aware of the stitching the more you wear the bag, Ludmilla.   

Or, as you say, the color may fade with time.  

Even so, it’s a gorgeous bag and a great addition to your MM collection.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You might not be as aware of the stitching the more you wear the bag, Ludmilla.
> 
> Or, as you say, the color may fade with time.
> 
> Even so, it’s a gorgeous bag and a great addition to your MM collection.


It definitely is! At the moment I just think: „you have finally found the perfect green leather and now you ruined it with turquoise stitching.“ 
The stitching is the same colour like my green Theia‘s stitching. And on that bag it does not stick out this much and not this turquoise.  But, obviously the Sheen leather has a blue hint in it whereas the dark green Vachetta is a true moss green. 
Ah, well. Nothing is perfect I guess.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a great bag, Mariapia!
> 
> How often have we all read on other threads about beautiful bags that suffer from ordinary use?
> 
> But not your gorgeous Keecie.
> 
> You chose wisely.


I forgot to tell everyone here that Keecie is a Dutch brand I had never heard of…


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> It definitely is! At the moment I just think: „you have finally found the perfect green leather and now you ruined it with turquoise stitching.“
> The stitching is the same colour like my green Theia‘s stitching. And on that bag it does not stick out this much and not this turquoise.  But, obviously the Sheen leather has a blue hint in it whereas the dark green Vachetta is a true moss green.
> Ah, well. Nothing is perfect I guess.


I love everything about your Theia, Ludmilla… and particularly the turquoise stitching.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I forgot to tell everyone here that Keecie is a Dutch brand I had never heard of…



I was the same with Valentina Fiore, Mariapia. 

I’d never heard of her, but once I saw her bags…..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love everything about your Theia, Ludmilla… and particularly the turquoise stitching.


Thank you!  

I love your yellow bag and will definitely research the brand. I am still amazed about the lipstick accident.


Fimpagebag said:


> I was the same with Valentina Fiore, Mariapia.
> 
> I’d never heard of her, but once I saw her bags…..


Your Valentina bags are very pretty. No wonder you fell for them.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I love your yellow bag and will definitely research the brand. I am still amazed about the lipstick accident.


Here‘s their address  
www.keecie.com


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much, Fim.
> Yes, the style is absolutely perfect for a mid sized bag.
> Admittedly, I am not too happy about the contrast stitching (which is my fault). It comes off as turquoise and I think the bag would have been prettier without it. But, I am probably too picky - and maybe the colour fades off.



It’s a great bag, Ludmilla. But I do understand how you feel.   

My only wholly unsolicited advice is to experiment with some turquoise accessories to enhance rather than downplay the stitching.  

Sometimes the right scarf, or piece of jewelry can make all the difference.  

After all, I think we all remember my initial reaction to the Piero Guidi crazy bag. 

But with a little effort on my part, I found a way to make it work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Here‘s their address
> www.keecie.com


Thank you!


Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a great bag, Ludmilla. But I do understand how you feel.
> 
> My only wholly unsolicited advice is to experiment with some turquoise accessories to enhance rather than downplay the stitching.
> 
> Sometimes the right scarf, or piece of jewelry can make all the difference.
> 
> After all, I think we all remember my initial reaction to the Piero Guidi crazy bag.
> 
> But with a little effort on my part, I found a way to make it work.
> 
> View attachment 5217127


Hehe. I will definitely try. The „problem“ with the stitching is probably in the eye of the beholder. And if you see the bag from far away you do not notice it. 
You did a great job with making your crazy Guidi bag work!


----------



## Tomsmom

Yesterday I was signing in to work carrying the Valentino and my principal says, “oh… I like your bag”. Then she must have seen the small Valentino tag on the shoulder strap and said, “oh!  I really like your bag”. I just said thank you with a smile. Then after dismissal I had to stay late and she asked me, “ did you buy that bag yourself “. I said yes…I have a bag obsession “ and we laughed together. She wasn’t rude at all but I felt a little embarrassed.


----------



## 880

Narnanz said:


> ok...not the bag with the best looks...but for Quirky me its just cool...
> 
> Heavy though.
> 
> New to me Fendi B bag from 2006...and I bought myself a LV key holder.
> 
> View attachment 5216238
> View attachment 5216241
> 
> Also just bought a Mulberry bayswater for a good price....feel I have achieved purse peace with Mulberry brand . Always wanted a Bayswater.


Love your Fendi! I think this is such a stunning lush bag!  just how heavy is heavy Lol  and what is the bag called (in case i want to embark on a search of my own)

@Ludmilla, i will toss in my unsolicited two cents: love the contrast stitching. It adds a subtle sporty pop that complements the texture of the leather 

Am going back to look at the yellow bag that withstands lip stick

@Tomsmom, i think your principal meant it as a compliment, but when I’m complimented that way, depending on the circumstances and the bag, i might say, it was a fabulous deal on ebay, or i cannot resist bag bargains

@Fimpagebag, you really rock that Piero G. Bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a great bag, Ludmilla. But I do understand how you feel.
> 
> My only wholly unsolicited advice is to experiment with some turquoise accessories to enhance rather than downplay the stitching.
> 
> Sometimes the right scarf, or piece of jewelry can make all the difference.
> 
> After all, I think we all remember my initial reaction to the Piero Guidi crazy bag.
> 
> But with a little effort on my part, I found a way to make it work.
> 
> View attachment 5217127


Fim, you look fab as usual.



Tomsmom said:


> Yesterday I was signing in to work carrying the Valentino and my principal says, “oh… I like your bag”. Then she must have seen the small Valentino tag on the shoulder strap and said, “oh!  I really like your bag”. I just said thank you with a smile. Then after dismissal I had to stay late and she asked me, “ did you buy that bag yourself “. I said yes…I have a bag obsession “ and we laughed together. She wasn’t rude at all but I felt a little embarrassed.



Don’t feel embarrassed, Tomsmom.
Your principal simply fell in love with your stunning bag.
And she isn’t the only one …


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yesterday I was signing in to work carrying the Valentino and my principal says, “oh… I like your bag”. Then she must have seen the small Valentino tag on the shoulder strap and said, “oh!  I really like your bag”. I just said thank you with a smile. Then after dismissal I had to stay late and she asked me, “ did you buy that bag yourself “. I said yes…I have a bag obsession “ and we laughed together. She wasn’t rude at all but I felt a little embarrassed.


I know exactly how you feel … some weeks ago I carried the Speedy to the office. It sat on the board that is behind my back. We communicate a lot via skype at the moment and I always thought that my bags were mot visible. I learned that this was not the case when my boss started a call with: „do I spot a Louis behind you?“
I was kind of embarrassed, too. 


880 said:


> Love your Fendi! I think this is such a stunning lush bag!  just how heavy is heavy Lol  and what is the bag called (in case i want to embark on a search of my own)
> 
> @Ludmilla, i will toss in my unsolicited two cents: love the contrast stitching. It adds a subtle sporty pop that complements the texture of the leather
> 
> Am going back to look at the yellow bag that withstands lip stick
> 
> @Tomsmom, i think your principal meant it as a compliment, but when I’m complimented that way, depending on the circumstances and the bag, i might say, it was a fabulous deal on ebay, or i cannot resist bag bargains
> 
> @Fimpagebag, you really rock that Piero G. Bag.


Thank you! I am very happy about all of your comments. I guess I overthink it completely.  Sister said I should try to dampen the stitching with shoe polish. But, I think this would ruin the leather. Sigh.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> I know exactly how you feel … some weeks ago I carried the Speedy to the office. It sat on the board that is behind my back. We communicate a lot via skype at the moment and I always thought that my bags were mot visible. I learned that this was not the case when my boss started a call with: „do I spot a Louis behind you?“
> I was kind of embarrassed, too.
> 
> Thank you! I am very happy about all of your comments. I guess I overthink it completely.  Sister said I should try to dampen the stitching with shoe polish. But, I think this would ruin the leather. Sigh.


Don't use shoe polish! You could use fabric dye. It probably wouldn't penetrate the leather if the leather is finished and just color the thread. You would have to test it before hand to make sure. I remember someone coloring the fabric of a zipper on a bag this way.

In the states, they sell a fabric dye called RIT. It is inexpensive and is fairly easy to find. I think I've seen it at my grocery store, but not in all colors.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Don't use shoe polish! You could use fabric dye. It probably wouldn't penetrate the leather if the leather is finished and just color the thread. You would have to test it before hand to make sure. I remember someone coloring the fabric of a zipper on a bag this way.
> 
> In the states, they sell a fabric dye called RIT. It is inexpensive and is fairly easy to find. I think I've seen it at my grocery store, but not in all colors.


Thank you so much for your input. I will keep everything in mind. For now I will leave the bag as it is. Maybe my eyes adjust to it.
One lesson learned: I am colour-sensitive.


----------



## Narnanz

880 said:


> Love your Fendi! I think this is such a stunning lush bag!  just how heavy is heavy Lol  and what is the bag called (in case i want to embark on a search of my own)


Thank you.....It was an IT bag for Fendi in 2006 called the Fendi B (Buckle) Bag. Came in so many different colours and also fabrics.
Its not too heavy,  just the buckleing on the front makes the flap a bit cumbersome when opening but Im getting used to it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I know exactly how you feel … some weeks ago I carried the Speedy to the office. It sat on the board that is behind my back. We communicate a lot via skype at the moment and I always thought that my bags were mot visible. I learned that this was not the case when my boss started a call with: „do I spot a Louis behind you?“
> I was kind of embarrassed, too.


I love your boss, Ludmilla…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Yesterday I was signing in to work carrying the Valentino and my principal says, “oh… I like your bag”. Then she must have seen the small Valentino tag on the shoulder strap and said, “oh!  I really like your bag”. I just said thank you with a smile. Then after dismissal I had to stay late and she asked me, “ did you buy that bag yourself “. I said yes…I have a bag obsession “ and we laughed together. She wasn’t rude at all but I felt a little embarrassed.






Ludmilla said:


> I know exactly how you feel … some weeks ago I carried the Speedy to the office. It sat on the board that is behind my back. We communicate a lot via skype at the moment and I always thought that my bags were mot visible. I learned that this was not the case when my boss started a call with: „do I spot a Louis behind you?“
> I was kind of embarrassed, too.



Never feel the teeniest bit of embarrassment for your upscale bags, ladies.

They are worthy of the accolades they receive, as is your excellent taste in bags.

As my evil twin always reminds me, never leave the house if you don’t want to be noticed.

But if you do venture out, be the cynosure of all eyes and enjoy the attention.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Never feel the teeniest bit of embarrassment for your upscale bags, ladies.
> 
> They are worthy of the accolades they receive, as is your excellent taste in bags.
> 
> As my evil twin always reminds me, never leave the house if you don’t want to be noticed.
> 
> But if you do venture out, be the cynosure of all eyes and enjoy the attention.


Great advice, Fim. As always.


----------



## Ludmilla

You all remember the flowers my father has killed? The rest of them is in full bloom. And they have visitors.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> You all remember the flowers my father has killed? The rest of them is in full bloom. And they have visitors.
> View attachment 5218446
> 
> View attachment 5218447


What a beautiful picture, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You all remember the flowers my father has killed? The rest of them is in full bloom. And they have visitors.
> View attachment 5218446
> 
> View attachment 5218447


What a beautiful picture!  Love the butterflies!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What a beautiful picture, Ludmilla!





Tomsmom said:


> What a beautiful picture!  Love the butterflies!


Thank you, ladies. There were soooo many butterflies. It felt like they knew that the darker days are coming.


----------



## Ludmilla

I also want to show off the new bag in the house a bit more. I took Fim‘s advice and combined it with one of my shawls that has green and turquois in it.





I might adjust to it after all.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I also want to show off the new bag in the house a bit more. I took Fim‘s advice and combined it with one of my shawls that has green and turquois in it.
> 
> View attachment 5218574
> 
> View attachment 5218575
> 
> I might adjust to it after all.


I love that !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love that !


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I also want to show off the new bag in the house a bit more. I took Fim‘s advice and combined it with one of my shawls that has green and turquois in it.
> 
> View attachment 5218574
> 
> View attachment 5218575
> 
> I might adjust to it after all.


Absolutely perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely perfect!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!  Good morning my friends!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You all remember the flowers my father has killed? The rest of them is in full bloom. And they have visitors.
> View attachment 5218446
> 
> View attachment 5218447



Brillant! What a gorgeous pic! Guaranteed to brighten anyone’s day!


----------



## Lake Effect

Good morning  I haven't been here in a while! I am happy to say I have been busy slogging through my rehab pile! I am super pleased with the results. I have a beautiful russet suede bag I want to get in action now that fall is here in the eastern Mid-Atlantic. Be back later with pics.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!!  Good morning my friends!





Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!



Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Islanders! 

And what better way to celebrate than with my new Valentina Fiore Teal Tote?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I also want to show off the new bag in the house a bit more. I took Fim‘s advice and combined it with one of my shawls that has green and turquois in it.
> 
> View attachment 5218574
> 
> View attachment 5218575
> 
> I might adjust to it after all.



Well done, Ludmilla!  

I’m really loving all the possibilities the turquoise stitching offers!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Good morning  I haven't been here in a while! I am happy to say I have been busy slogging through my rehab pile! I am super pleased with the results. I have a beautiful russet suede bag I want to get in action now that fall is here in the eastern Mid-Atlantic. Be back later with pics.



Can’t wait to see it, Lake Effect!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Islanders!
> 
> And what better way to celebrate than with my new Valentina Fiore Teal Tote?
> 
> View attachment 5219142


Such a gorgeous color!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Can’t wait to see it, Lake Effect!


I need to keep my word, right??



Last November I made one of my most impulsive BINs on Ebay with the Burgundy Stewardess  (mid '80's) on the left. I had been waiting a long time for a nice looking burg that didn't break the bank. While I am not sure how much I really need another large bags in that I wfh 4 days a week, it was made in the original NYC factory (I do have a weakness for the bags literally stamped, _Made in NYC, USA)_, the price was amazing and I knew it would not last. There was very little cleaning and conditioning needed; it was only lightly used and well stored.
The Bella Court (late '90's) is my new little princess. This style bag is hard to find and when they get listed, they are generally pricey. I found it recently listed as a black vintage Coach bag for $40 and this bag was definitely on my list if I ever saw it at a reasonable price. I jumped on it. It was well used with quite a bit of wear, was a bit squashed and the dainty top handle was at a wonky angle. It got a full on cleaning and conditioning. I took off the brass turn lock ( I have been doing it with other bags as well and finally have the process down) and gave that and the other brass a good cleaning. It has the same silhouette as a larger bag I have, the Plaza. Side note, it has taken me a few years to really want to do the work on the brass it might need. If I can get away with it, it gets a bit of rub with a treated wipe and then I go, _Okay, the antiqued brass look works for this bag_ haha and it's done.
The suede Berkeley Zip (late 90's) in russet (does that description fit or does it fit?!) needed just a basic cleaning. Some of the ladies on the Coach rehab used different products on suede, but I feel like, you know, not gonna mess with anything this good  
I had have a few other bags to finish up and a few more to refurbish. And some need some maintenance. I recently finished a large tote that was a bit of project, so I am feeling quite productive these days. Thanks for letting me share these here with you


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> I also want to show off the new bag in the house a bit more. I took Fim‘s advice and combined it with one of my shawls that has green and turquois in it.
> 
> View attachment 5218574
> 
> View attachment 5218575
> 
> I might adjust to it after all.



I'm a fan of top-stitiching and the color is a wow factor!



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Islanders!
> 
> And what better way to celebrate than with my new Valentina Fiore Teal Tote?
> 
> View attachment 5219142


Oh that leatha!!! I can squish it from here! *reaches hot little paws out toward it*


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Islanders!
> 
> And what better way to celebrate than with my new Valentina Fiore Teal Tote?
> 
> View attachment 5219142


It's beautiful!


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> I need to keep my word, right??
> View attachment 5219403
> 
> 
> Last November I made one of my most impulsive BINs on Ebay with the Burgundy Stewardess  (mid '80's) on the left. I had been waiting a long time for a nice looking burg that didn't break the bank. While I am not sure how much I really need another large bags in that I wfh 4 days a week, it was made in the original NYC factory (I do have a weakness for the bags literally stamped, _Made in NYC, USA)_, the price was amazing and I knew it would not last. There was very little cleaning and conditioning needed; it was only lightly used and well stored.
> The Bella Court (late '90's) is my new little princess. This style bag is hard to find and when they get listed, they are generally pricey. I found it recently listed as a black vintage Coach bag for $40 and this bag was definitely on my list if I ever saw it at a reasonable price. I jumped on it. It was well used with quite a bit of wear, was a bit squashed and the dainty top handle was at a wonky angle. It got a full on cleaning and conditioning. I took off the brass turn lock ( I have been doing it with other bags as well and finally have the process down) and gave that and the other brass a good cleaning. It has the same silhouette as a larger bag I have, the Plaza. Side note, it has taken me a few years to really want to do the work on the brass it might need. If I can get away with it, it gets a bit of rub with a treated wipe and then I go, _Okay, the antiqued brass look works for this bag_ haha and it's done.
> The suede Berkeley Zip (late 90's) in russet (does that description fit or does it fit?!) needed just a basic cleaning. Some of the ladies on the Coach rehab used different products on suede, but I feel like, you know, not gonna mess with anything this good
> I had have a few other bags to finish up and a few more to refurbish. And some need some maintenance. I recently finished a large tote that was a bit of project, so I am feeling quite productive these days. Thanks for letting me share these here with you


They are all gorgeous! Rationalizing here - I don't need a stewardess because I have a ranch; I don't need a Bellacourt because I have a Watson. Do I need a Berkeley in russet? We've already had this discussion. Maybe I will if I find the drawstring in this gorgeous color.


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> They are all gorgeous! Rationalizing here - I don't need a stewardess because I have a ranch; I don't need a Bellacourt because I have a Watson. Do I need a Berkeley in russet? We've already had this discussion. Maybe I will if I find the drawstring in this gorgeous color.



Thank you! And I hear you. They were in such good condition. Especially appreciated after working on Buckle Bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> I need to keep my word, right??
> View attachment 5219403
> 
> 
> Last November I made one of my most impulsive BINs on Ebay with the Burgundy Stewardess  (mid '80's) on the left. I had been waiting a long time for a nice looking burg that didn't break the bank. While I am not sure how much I really need another large bags in that I wfh 4 days a week, it was made in the original NYC factory (I do have a weakness for the bags literally stamped, _Made in NYC, USA)_, the price was amazing and I knew it would not last. There was very little cleaning and conditioning needed; it was only lightly used and well stored.
> The Bella Court (late '90's) is my new little princess. This style bag is hard to find and when they get listed, they are generally pricey. I found it recently listed as a black vintage Coach bag for $40 and this bag was definitely on my list if I ever saw it at a reasonable price. I jumped on it. It was well used with quite a bit of wear, was a bit squashed and the dainty top handle was at a wonky angle. It got a full on cleaning and conditioning. I took off the brass turn lock ( I have been doing it with other bags as well and finally have the process down) and gave that and the other brass a good cleaning. It has the same silhouette as a larger bag I have, the Plaza. Side note, it has taken me a few years to really want to do the work on the brass it might need. If I can get away with it, it gets a bit of rub with a treated wipe and then I go, _Okay, the antiqued brass look works for this bag_ haha and it's done.
> The suede Berkeley Zip (late 90's) in russet (does that description fit or does it fit?!) needed just a basic cleaning. Some of the ladies on the Coach rehab used different products on suede, but I feel like, you know, not gonna mess with anything this good
> I had have a few other bags to finish up and a few more to refurbish. And some need some maintenance. I recently finished a large tote that was a bit of project, so I am feeling quite productive these days. Thanks for letting me share these here with you



Huge kudos to you, Lake Effect for your discernment and hard work. 

They’re a terrific timeless trio guaranteed to turn heads and inspire longing. 

As for your suede Berkeley, could any bag be more perfect for Fall?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Oh that leatha!!! I can squish it from here! *reaches hot little paws out toward it*



I know how you feel, Lake Effect. 

Squishy goodness.….


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> I need to keep my word, right??
> View attachment 5219403
> 
> 
> Last November I made one of my most impulsive BINs on Ebay with the Burgundy Stewardess  (mid '80's) on the left. I had been waiting a long time for a nice looking burg that didn't break the bank. While I am not sure how much I really need another large bags in that I wfh 4 days a week, it was made in the original NYC factory (I do have a weakness for the bags literally stamped, _Made in NYC, USA)_, the price was amazing and I knew it would not last. There was very little cleaning and conditioning needed; it was only lightly used and well stored.
> The Bella Court (late '90's) is my new little princess. This style bag is hard to find and when they get listed, they are generally pricey. I found it recently listed as a black vintage Coach bag for $40 and this bag was definitely on my list if I ever saw it at a reasonable price. I jumped on it. It was well used with quite a bit of wear, was a bit squashed and the dainty top handle was at a wonky angle. It got a full on cleaning and conditioning. I took off the brass turn lock ( I have been doing it with other bags as well and finally have the process down) and gave that and the other brass a good cleaning. It has the same silhouette as a larger bag I have, the Plaza. Side note, it has taken me a few years to really want to do the work on the brass it might need. If I can get away with it, it gets a bit of rub with a treated wipe and then I go, _Okay, the antiqued brass look works for this bag_ haha and it's done.
> The suede Berkeley Zip (late 90's) in russet (does that description fit or does it fit?!) needed just a basic cleaning. Some of the ladies on the Coach rehab used different products on suede, but I feel like, you know, not gonna mess with anything this good
> I had have a few other bags to finish up and a few more to refurbish. And some need some maintenance. I recently finished a large tote that was a bit of project, so I am feeling quite productive these days. Thanks for letting me share these here with you


That stewardess bag, OMG!!  What a great job you’ve done!


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> That stewardess bag, OMG!!  What a great job you’ve done!


Thank you, but I really can't take credit, the Stewardess was in very good shape already. I did not go the dunking route. She got a very thorough wipe down and then Leather CPR and Renapur Leather Balsam. I used a polishing cloth on the brass. And lots of buffing. 
And it came with that little bag in front of it, with "the paperwork", ie, mini catalog, how to care for the bag, belt advertisement, etc.


----------



## Lake Effect

And nothing says Happy National Handbag Day like taking a selfie in the Coach section of a department store!


----------



## 880

Lake Effect said:


> I need to keep my word, right??
> View attachment 5219403
> 
> 
> Last November I made one of my most impulsive BINs on Ebay with the Burgundy Stewardess  (mid '80's) on the left. I had been waiting a long time for a nice looking burg that didn't break the bank. While I am not sure how much I really need another large bags in that I wfh 4 days a week, it was made in the original NYC factory (I do have a weakness for the bags literally stamped, _Made in NYC, USA)_, the price was amazing and I knew it would not last. There was very little cleaning and conditioning needed; it was only lightly used and well stored.
> The Bella Court (late '90's) is my new little princess. This style bag is hard to find and when they get listed, they are generally pricey. I found it recently listed as a black vintage Coach bag for $40 and this bag was definitely on my list if I ever saw it at a reasonable price. I jumped on it. It was well used with quite a bit of wear, was a bit squashed and the dainty top handle was at a wonky angle. It got a full on cleaning and conditioning. I took off the brass turn lock ( I have been doing it with other bags as well and finally have the process down) and gave that and the other brass a good cleaning. It has the same silhouette as a larger bag I have, the Plaza. Side note, it has taken me a few years to really want to do the work on the brass it might need. If I can get away with it, it gets a bit of rub with a treated wipe and then I go, _Okay, the antiqued brass look works for this bag_ haha and it's done.
> The suede Berkeley Zip (late 90's) in russet (does that description fit or does it fit?!) needed just a basic cleaning. Some of the ladies on the Coach rehab used different products on suede, but I feel like, you know, not gonna mess with anything this good
> I had have a few other bags to finish up and a few more to refurbish. And some need some maintenance. I recently finished a large tote that was a bit of project, so I am feeling quite productive these days. Thanks for letting me share these here with you


Love all of these! Love your aesthetic and am so impressed with the work you’ve done! So gorgeous!


----------



## Lake Effect

880 said:


> Love all of these! Love your aesthetic and am so impressed with the work you’ve done! So gorgeous!


Why thank you. I love the understated style and that they are so functional and practical. I will never cease to be amazed by glove tanned full grain leather. I am very grateful for tPF. The rehab thread over in Coach as well as the authenticators are the reason I have these bags! For relatively cheap. Coach itself has jumped on the vintage bandwagon and is now selling preloved for an arm and a leg. 

And the funny thing is I am getting ready to sign off and I thought, I should take the Fendi quiz, maybe they are tracking how many people here take the quiz and it benefits the people who run tPF in someway. It pegged me for a Peekaboo that is the equivalent of my little black/brass Bella Court!


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> Why thank you. I love the understated style and that they are so functional and practical. I will never cease to be amazed by glove tanned full grain leather. I am very grateful for tPF. The rehab thread over in Coach as well as the authenticators are the reason I have these bags! For relatively cheap. Coach itself has jumped on the vintage bandwagon and is now selling preloved for an arm and a leg.
> 
> And the funny thing is I am getting ready to sign off and I thought, I should take the Fendi quiz, maybe they are tracking how many people here take the quiz and it benefits the people who run tPF in someway. It pegged me for a Peekaboo that is the equivalent of my little black/brass Bella Court!


Did you get the Minimalist?...(my spelling is horendous).
Thats what I got but its not really me...Im actually a bigger bag person , I just seem to have lots of small bags at the moment.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> Did you get the Minimalist?...(my spelling is horendous).
> Thats what I got but its not really me...Im actually a bigger bag person , I just seem to have lots of small bags at the moment.



The Mini, in black Nappa leather with brass, just about the same size as the Bella. 
When I moved out of a checkbook size wallet, the world of medium size bags opened up to me. Then after lockdown, I had this crazy idea that on occasion I could just run a single errand with wallet, keys and phone in a small bag.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> The Mini, in black Nappa leather with brass, just about the same size as the Bella.
> When I moved out of a checkbook size wallet, the world of medium size bags opened up to me. Then after lockdown, I had this crazy idea that on occasion I could just run a single errand with wallet, keys and phone in a small bag.


I bought the LV card holder just to use in my Winnie and other small bags....but tend to gravitate towards larger bags for work. Using my thirfted Tods today...and got my Mulberry Bayswater today in the mail...thats getting a dunk  as the top flap is dirty and folded funny. Just debating whether to polish the brass plate.
And its a larger bag.
The minnie Peekabo doesnt really appeal to me....maybe Im being contrary.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy National Handbag Day, fellow Islanders!
> 
> And what better way to celebrate than with my new Valentina Fiore Teal Tote?
> 
> View attachment 5219142


Love the colour.

I always thought teal was a lighter greeny blue?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Did you get the Minimalist?...(my spelling is horendous).
> Thats what I got but its not really me...Im actually a bigger bag person , I just seem to have lots of small bags at the moment.


I suspect everyone got the same bag. It made no sense. I said I loved color and they pick a black bag for me.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> The Mini, in black Nappa leather with brass, just about the same size as the Bella.
> When I moved out of a checkbook size wallet, the world of medium size bags opened up to me. Then after lockdown, I had this crazy idea that on occasion I could just run a single errand with wallet, keys and phone in a small bag.


The only peekaboo that interests me is the one with top stitching. I have a Coach with top stitching like that.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> The only peekaboo that interests me is the one with top stitching. I have a Coach with top stitching like that.


mine was pink and glittery...I didnt really take much notice at all....might try again later for fun ..see if I get a different result.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Love the colour.
> 
> I always thought teal was a lighter greeny blue?



I know what you mean, Narnanz. 

Teal can be tricky. It runs the gamut from lighter green/blue to darker green with subtle blue undertones.  

It can also be a real pain to photograph, given those variations. 

In truth I fully expected my latest VF to be a few shades lighter. 

But I’m enamored with her all the same.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Off from work today because of Columbus !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Off from work today because of Columbus !


This is nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Fimpagebag I love your teal bag! Now I want one even more. 
@Lake Effect you did a great job. Your bags are beautiful and perfect for autumn.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

”Tote-ing Teal today!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> ”Tote-ing Teal today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221052


Great look!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> ”Tote-ing Teal today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221052


Simply gorgeous, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Great look!





Mariapia said:


> Simply gorgeous, Fim.



Thank you, ladies. 

There is absolutely nothing I don’t love about this bag.  

The leather is wonderfully squishy and superb quality. 

As for the color…. 

It’s wonderfully versatile, a teal chameleon that adapts to different light and whatever I happen to be wearing. 

It’s also comfortable to carry even when fully loaded with all my day to day necessities. 

I can already tell that it’s a bag I’ll never regret paying what I did to get a handmade bag from Italy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> ”Tote-ing Teal today!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221052





Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> There is absolutely nothing I don’t love about this bag.
> 
> The leather is wonderfully squishy and superb quality.
> 
> As for the color….
> 
> It’s wonderfully versatile, a teal chameleon that adapts to different light and whatever I happen to be wearing.
> 
> It’s also comfortable to carry even when fully loaded with all my day to day necessities.
> 
> I can already tell that it’s a bag I’ll never regret paying what I did to get a handmade bag from Italy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221165


Wonderful Fim. The bag is beautiful and the scarf fits it very well. You look very happy together.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Island friends! Had a killer gym class this morning. Still in my Valentino


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Island friends! Had a killer gym class this morning. Still in my Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5221729


That bag is so pretty.
And I adore your discipline regarding sports!


----------



## Ludmilla

Working remote again as I got a little cold. No bag pics.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is so pretty.
> And I adore your discipline regarding sports!


Thank you!  I’ve surprised myself !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Working remote again as I got a little cold. No bag pics.


Like a lot of people in my place, I have a cold too… Ludmilla…
Fortunately, you are working from home.
Being at the office and emptying boxes of tissues is not very pleasant .
I hope you will feel better very soon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Working remote again as I got a little cold. No bag pics.





Mariapia said:


> Like a lot of people in my place, I have a cold too… Ludmilla…
> Fortunately, you are working from home.
> Being at the office and emptying boxes of tissues is not very pleasant .
> I hope you will feel better very soon.



Having a cold is always miserable. Hope you ladies feel better soon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!  I’ve surprised myself !




Kudos to you on both your Valentino and determination, Tomsmom.  
The most exercise I can manage in the morning is taking our two terriers out for their walk.   

Which is usually around five or six o’clock.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Like a lot of people in my place, I have a cold too… Ludmilla…
> Fortunately, you are working from home.
> Being at the office and emptying boxes of tissues is not very pleasant .
> I hope you will feel better very soon.


Thank you Mariapia!
I hope you feel better soon, too. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Having a cold is always miserable. Hope you ladies feel better soon.


Thank you, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

Given the current situation of supply chain woes and rising inflation, my strategy is to seize the moment.

(Which of course is my justification for my recent purchase of two VF bags.).  

With the teal tote already in my grubby little paws, all that awaits is the black VF satchel due to arrive today.  

When it does, my VF collection will be complete.  

Mainly because the two styles I prefer are limited in the colors offered.  

So in essence VF has saved me from myself.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given the current situation of supply chain woes and rising inflation, my strategy is to seize the moment.
> 
> (Which of course is my justification for my recent purchase of two VF bags.).
> 
> With the teal tote already in my grubby little paws, all that awaits is the black VF satchel due to arrive today.
> 
> When it does, my VF collection will be complete.
> 
> Mainly because the two styles I prefer are limited in the colors offered.
> 
> So in essence VF has saved me from myself.


Haha. I totally rationalise the same way like you. Very curious about your new bag, too.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> So in essence VF has saved me from myself.



That is how it works sometimes! 
I had my newly refreshed Burgundy Stewardess out yesterday. It it a lot of leather, but it felt so luxurious!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, it’s dark thirty here, I’m up. Happy Friday!  We have a party tonight so l’ll still be in the Valentino for that subtle luxury


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies

Tomsmom’s  Valentino, Lake Effect’s stewardess, Fim’s Valentina forced me to take out one of my leather bags today..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Tomsmom’s  Valentino, Lake Effect’s stewardess, Fim’s Valentina forced me to take out one of my leather bags today..
> View attachment 5223601


Beautiful!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Tomsmom’s  Valentino, Lake Effect’s stewardess, Fim’s Valentina forced me to take out one of my leather bags today..
> View attachment 5223601


Nice to see your pretty LC again!
Hope you had a fabulous day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, it’s dark thirty here, I’m up. Happy Friday!  We have a party tonight so l’ll still be in the Valentino for that subtle luxury


Party!  
Have tons of fun!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Tomsmom’s  Valentino, Lake Effect’s stewardess, Fim’s Valentina forced me to take out one of my leather bags today..
> View attachment 5223601



I’ll happily plead guilty to the charge if it encouraged you to take out this beauty, Mariapia!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!





Ludmilla said:


> Nice to see your pretty LC again!
> Hope you had a fabulous day.





Fimpagebag said:


> I’ll happily plead guilty to the charge if it encouraged you to take out this beauty, Mariapia!



Thank you ladies


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Happy Saturday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  Happy Saturday!



Happy Saturday, Tomsmom! 

It’s gray skies and rain here. Not the greatest conditions to take a pic of my latest VF.    

Hopefully it’ll clear up later so I can post a pic.


----------



## Lake Effect

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Tomsmom’s  Valentino, Lake Effect’s stewardess, Fim’s Valentina forced me to take out one of my leather bags today..
> View attachment 5223601


A lovely tote style. I have a weakness for leather totes.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Tomsmom!
> 
> It’s gray skies and rain here. Not the greatest conditions to take a pic of my latest VF.
> 
> Hopefully it’ll clear up later so I can post a pic.


We want to see a pic no matter what.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We want to see a pic no matter what.



Your wish is my command, Ludmilla.  
Here she is, my VF black satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla.
> Here she is, my VF black satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5224972
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224973


Love it!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla.
> Here she is, my VF black satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5224972
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224973


I like! 
If you find the time at some point, you need to take a family pic.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla.
> Here she is, my VF black satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5224972
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224973


Can you share the link of the website for these beauties?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you for your kind comments, ladies.  

An added bonus to any new bag is that it inspires me to tweak some of my wardrobe staples in a different way.  

For instance, my black leather coat. I love it as it is, but my new VF inspired me to add a wide belt for a different look.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Can you share the link of the website for these beauties?



Her website was discontinued since becoming the head of wholesale and franchise at Anya Hindmarch. These days Valentina Fiore sells her bags in limited quantities directly on a variety of platforms these days.

If you Google her name you’ll find her bags being offered from various retailers as well as eBay and Poshmark.

Two of my three satchels came new from eBay while the red one was a fortunate find at TJMaxx.

The totes came from Marshall’s made in Italy online and were snapped up so quickly that I bought them as soon as they became available.

It also might explain her limited color palette as I have no idea how long she’ll be able to continue this practice given her current position at Anya Hindmarch.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Her website was discontinued since becoming the head of wholesale and franchise at Anya Hindmarch. These days Valentina Fiore sells her bags in limited quantities directly on a variety of platforms these days.
> 
> If you Google her name you’ll find her bags being offered from various retailers as well as eBay and Poshmark.
> 
> Two of my three satchels came new from eBay while the red one was a fortunate find at TJMaxx.
> 
> The totes came from Marshall’s made in Italy online and were snapped up so quickly that I bought them as soon as they became available.
> 
> It also might explain her limited color palette as I have no idea how long she’ll be able to continue this practice given her current position at Anya Hindmarch.


Thanks!


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, ladies.
> 
> An added bonus to any new bag is that it inspires me to tweak some of my wardrobe staples in a different way.
> 
> For instance, my black leather coat. I love it as it is, but my new VF inspired me to add a wide belt for a different look.
> 
> View attachment 5225012


What a great style! *taking notes*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla.
> Here she is, my VF black satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5224972
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5224973


Beautiful, Fim.
I agree with Ludmilla, please post a pic of the whole VF family.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, ladies.
> 
> An added bonus to any new bag is that it inspires me to tweak some of my wardrobe staples in a different way.
> 
> For instance, my black leather coat. I love it as it is, but my new VF inspired me to add a wide belt for a different look.
> 
> View attachment 5225012


Perfect!


----------



## Lake Effect

Mariapia said:


> Perfect!


Co-sign!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Dear Islanders, as per your request…

My Valentina Fiore family.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Dear Islanders, as per your request…
> 
> My Valentina Fiore family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225135


Heavenly!!


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> Dear Islanders, as per your request…
> 
> My Valentina Fiore family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225135


How unique!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Heavenly!!





southernbelle43 said:


> How unique!



Thank you ladies.  

They’re unlike any other bags I own. The fact that they’re hand made is evident (particularly between the satchels) upon closer inspection.  

The differences are subtle, but make each bag one of a kind.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Dear Islanders, as per your request…
> 
> My Valentina Fiore family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225135


Yeah!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, ladies.
> 
> An added bonus to any new bag is that it inspires me to tweak some of my wardrobe staples in a different way.
> 
> For instance, my black leather coat. I love it as it is, but my new VF inspired me to add a wide belt for a different look.
> 
> View attachment 5225012


You look awesome!! Love it!


Fimpagebag said:


> Dear Islanders, as per your request…
> 
> My Valentina Fiore family.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225135


What a perfect group. Those bags are truly special. The colours are really nice, also.
Thanks for the eye candy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
It is Mulberry Monday for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday, everyone 
This morning, I am taking out my Moreau Vincennes..


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m loving these Monday bags!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> It is Mulberry Monday for me.
> View attachment 5226397



Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

My tiny bag ninjas are seriously considering booking a flight to Germany after seeing your Mulberry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, everyone
> This morning, I am taking out my Moreau Vincennes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226435



Absolutely stunning, Mariapia. 

Fortunately you have no fear of my tiny bag ninjas swooping in for your Moreau as they are terrified of teddy bears.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Decided to do Dooney today….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, everyone
> This morning, I am taking out my Moreau Vincennes..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5226435


Lovely tote. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> My tiny bag ninjas are seriously considering booking a flight to Germany after seeing your Mulberry.
> 
> View attachment 5226503


Hehe. Thank you Fim. In the future I will include my office dragon, so bag ninjas will be frightened away. As they are scared of tettdy bears. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Decided to do Dooney today….
> 
> View attachment 5226505


Dooney bags are always a winner.
Love this!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely stunning, Mariapia.
> 
> Fortunately you have no fear of my tiny bag ninjas swooping in for your Moreau as they are terrified of teddy bears.



The one in the middle is particularly naughty…..


Fimpagebag said:


> Decided to do Dooney today….
> 
> View attachment 5226505



If your Dooney was available in France, Fim,  I would buy it immediately….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Dooney bags are always a winner.
> Love this!





Mariapia said:


> If your Dooney was available in France, Fim,  I would buy it immediately….



My Dooney Janine thanks you both for your kind comments.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The one in the middle is particularly naughty…..
> 
> 
> If your Dooney was available in France, Fim,  I would buy it immediately….


He doesn’t look like it.


Fimpagebag said:


> My Dooney Janine thanks you both for your kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 5226577


Looking great!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> My Dooney Janine thanks you both for your kind comments.
> 
> View attachment 5226577


Love this , you look fab!!


----------



## Tomsmom

One of my thrift finds that I paid more than thrift prices but she’s perfect, Alice and Olivia leather Eloise bowler bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> One of my thrift finds that I paid more than thrift prices but she’s perfect, Alice and Olivia leather Eloise bowler bag
> 
> View attachment 5227240



Wonderful find, Tomsmom!  

It‘s in immaculate condition and well worth whatever you paid.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Bringing out a different brown today with my Gerard Darel 24.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> One of my thrift finds that I paid more than thrift prices but she’s perfect, Alice and Olivia leather Eloise bowler bag
> 
> View attachment 5227240


Lovely! Is this natural tanned leather?


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Bringing out a different brown today with my Gerard Darel 24.
> 
> View attachment 5227254


Beautiful Darel!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! Is this natural tanned leather?
> 
> Beautiful Darel!


I don’t know how could I tell?


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> One of my thrift finds that I paid more than thrift prices but she’s perfect, Alice and Olivia leather Eloise bowler bag
> 
> View attachment 5227240



Eloise looks very  young and fit, Tomsmom.
Great find, really.




Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Bringing out a different brown today with my Gerard Darel 24.
> 
> View attachment 5227254



Irresistible design, colour and leather, Fim.
Your Darel has it all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I don’t know how could I tell?


Hmm. Does it have a lot of finishing? On the pic it looks like LV vachetta. Does it look like that irl?


----------



## Ludmilla

Still in my Mulberry.


It still feels a bit unreal that I own that bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Still in my Mulberry.
> View attachment 5228071
> 
> It still feels a bit unreal that I own that bag.


You have the  nicest Mulberry bag, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Hmm. Does it have a lot of finishing? On the pic it looks like LV vachetta. Does it look like that irl?


No not like vachetta more like saffiano but not quite


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You have the  nicest Mulberry bag, Ludmilla.


Aw. Thank you so much! 


Tomsmom said:


> No not like vachetta more like saffiano but not quite


Ah, ok. Then it is probably treated leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Still in my Mulberry.
> View attachment 5228071
> 
> It still feels a bit unreal that I own that bag.



Of course it would, Ludmilla. It’s your dream come true.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders.  

Taking my latest VF out for the day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Taking my latest VF out for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5228157


Love the belt and bag combo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Taking my latest VF out for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5228157


Very elegant!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the belt and bag combo!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

It’s amazing what a good bag and belt can do to transform what is essentially the other half of a sweatsuit.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Taking my latest VF out for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5228157


So chic, Fim!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Taking my latest VF out for the day.
> 
> View attachment 5228157


Ohh...that belt looks so great.....bag even greater.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very elegant!





Mariapia said:


> So chic, Fim!





Narnanz said:


> Ohh...that belt looks so great.....bag even greater.



Thank you, ladies.  

While I have few qualms spending money on bags, I admit to going ”on the cheap” and buying most everything but my jeans at the Thrift Store.

The trick of course is to choose wisely and reimagine things like my wide black belt and the sweatsuit top in the pic I posted.


----------



## lario30

Can someone authenticate this for me? Im not really sure if it’s authentic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

lario30 said:


> Can someone authenticate this for me? Im not really sure if it’s authentic.



Sorry, but I think you’d have better luck posting on an actual authentication thread rather than here, lario30.

There are any number of brand specific authentication threads, as well as generic “please help identify“ your particular bag as well.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s always been my habit not to wear my more spring/summer color bags during fall/winter months. 

But I think I’ve come up with a different strategy. 

Case in point: my LC Blue Cuir. 

Ordinarily I wouldn’t consider wearing it during winter. 

But now, with today’s acquisition of this powder blue parka….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s always been my habit not to wear my more spring/summer color bags during fall/winter months.
> 
> But I think I’ve come up with a different strategy.
> 
> Case in point: my LC Blue Cuir.
> 
> Ordinarily I wouldn’t consider wearing it during winter.
> 
> But now, with today’s acquisition of this powder blue parka….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229111



I have the same strategy, Fim.
I have blue and now yellow bags that I carry in winter too..
I have a light pink parka that I wear on cold days .
The only accessory I wouldn’t carry in winter is a white bag…. though I have seen lovely pictures of ladies wearing black clothes and a white bag…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have the same strategy, Fim.
> I have blue and now yellow bags that I carry in winter too..
> I have a light pink parka that I wear on cold days .
> The only accessory I wouldn’t carry in winter is a white bag…. though I have seen lovely pictures of ladies wearing black clothes and a white bag…



I agree with you when it comes to a white bag in winter, Mariapia.  

What with snow and slush it doesn’t take long before a white bag looks dingy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s always been my habit not to wear my more spring/summer color bags during fall/winter months.
> 
> But I think I’ve come up with a different strategy.
> 
> Case in point: my LC Blue Cuir.
> 
> Ordinarily I wouldn’t consider wearing it during winter.
> 
> But now, with today’s acquisition of this powder blue parka….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5229111


What a great combo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> What a great combo!



I thought you might approve, Tomsmom.  

My powder blue parka is my most recent Thrift Shop find.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!  
Still in Mulberry. 



She mirrors how I feel after this weel.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Still in Mulberry.
> 
> View attachment 5229720
> 
> She mirrors how I feel after this weel.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Your Mulberry still looks amazing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.   

While I’ve made no secret of my recent disillusionment with Patricia Nash as a brand, there was always that one PN bag that kept calling my name.
 
To my credit, up until a few days ago I‘d resisted temptation.   

I occupied myself with my other bags, resolving not to be drawn back into into the thrall.  

But it was all for naught.  

Even as I type this, my latest Patricia Nash is on its way and should arrive some time next week.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> While I’ve made no secret of my recent disillusionment with Patricia Nash as a brand, there was always that one PN bag that kept calling my name.
> 
> To my credit, up until a few days ago I‘d resisted temptation.
> 
> I occupied myself with my other bags, resolving not to be drawn back into into the thrall.
> 
> But it was all for naught.
> 
> Even as I type this, my latest Patricia Nash is on its way and should arrive some time next week.


Ha! I am curious waht you got and I am looking forward to your reveal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I thought you might approve, Tomsmom.
> 
> My powder blue parka is my most recent Thrift Shop find.


Great find!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Still in Mulberry.
> 
> View attachment 5229720
> 
> She mirrors how I feel after this weel.


Love this pic, I can relate


----------



## cecchetti

Tomsmom said:


> Love this pic, I can relate



Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this pic, I can relate





cecchetti said:


> Me too!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Fimpagebag I think I saw a VF satchel in burgundy in action today. It was very similar to your pretty bags!


----------



## BagLadyT

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> While I’ve made no secret of my recent disillusionment with Patricia Nash as a brand, there was always that one PN bag that kept calling my name.
> 
> To my credit, up until a few days ago I‘d resisted temptation.
> 
> I occupied myself with my other bags, resolving not to be drawn back into into the thrall.
> 
> But it was all for naught.
> 
> Even as I type this, my latest Patricia Nash is on its way and should arrive some time next week.



Are you a professional writer? If not you should be. I’d go to your book tour and stand in line for an autograph. Just sayin…


----------



## Ludmilla

BagLadyT said:


> Are you a professional writer? If not you should be. I’d go to your book tour and stand in line for an autograph. Just sayin…


I would go there, too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> @Fimpagebag I think I saw a VF satchel in burgundy in action today. It was very similar to your pretty bags!



Oooh, I would’ve loved to have seen it, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

BagLadyT said:


> Are you a professional writer? If not you should be. I’d go to your book tour and stand in line for an autograph. Just sayin…





Ludmilla said:


> I would go there, too!



Trust me ladies, if I ever wrote a book it would be banned before it even went to print.


----------



## Mariapia

BagLadyT said:


> Are you a professional writer? If not you should be. I’d go to your book tour and stand in line for an autograph. Just sayin…



So would I.
Fim writes beautifully.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders. 
My NWT Patricia Nash bag just arrived! 

Unlike any PN bag I already own, this one requires some explanation. 

My love affair with horses began as a toddler with my first rocking horse. From then on it was merry go rounds and pony rides whenever the carnival came to town. 

Fortunately, I later met a man who loved horses as much as I did. When we became engaged we opted for a three quarter Morgan gelding rather than a diamond ring. 

The next year we purchased our gelding’s baby sister to celebrate our marriage. 

Four years later we bought a Shetland pony for our daughuter. 

From then on the die was cast. Now after forty two years of marriage we still have a horse with us on the Home Farm.  

So while my latest Patricia Nash Lundy may not be to everyone’s taste…. 

It is to mine.


----------



## BagLadyT

Fimpagebag said:


> Trust me ladies, if I ever wrote a book it would be banned before it even went to print.



My type of book!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Horse Barn chic….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> My NWT Patricia Nash bag just arrived!
> 
> Unlike any PN bag I already own, this one requires some explanation.
> 
> My love affair with horses began as a toddler with my first rocking horse. From then on it was merry go rounds and pony rides whenever the carnival came to town.
> 
> Fortunately, I later met a man who loved horses as much as I did. When we became engaged we opted for a three quarter Morgan gelding rather than a diamond ring.
> 
> The next year we purchased our gelding’s baby sister to celebrate our marriage.
> 
> Four years later we bought a Shetland pony for our daughuter.
> 
> From then on the die was cast. Now after forty two years of marriage we still have a horse with us on the Home Farm.
> 
> So while my latest Patricia Nash Lundy may not be to everyone’s taste….
> 
> It is to mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230944


Ooooh I love it!  Totally you !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ooooh I love it!  Totally you !!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

What I particularly love about it is that the moment my DH saw the bag he  decided we should go out to dinner.


----------



## Lake Effect

I will pop in later for some chat. Out on some errands …
	

		
			
		

		
	



The catalog called this color russet back in the day, think they nailed it. From the Coach Berkeley line, 1996.


----------



## Lake Effect

And my wallet, from July, lol, an actual Coach first hand purchase!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> I will pop in later for some chat. Out on some errands …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231008
> 
> The catalog called this color russet back in the day, think they nailed it. From the Coach Berkeley line, 1996.






Lake Effect said:


> And my wallet, from July, lol, an actual Coach first hand purchase!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231009



Love them both, Lake Effect.   

You’re right, russet describes your bag exactly.  

And your wallet is just an absolute gem.  

Great Coaches both!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> I will pop in later for some chat. Out on some errands …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231008
> 
> The catalog called this color russet back in the day, think they nailed it. From the Coach Berkeley line, 1996.


Awesome bag!  Love the color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Leaving with Lundy to go out to dinner with my DH.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh, I would’ve loved to have seen it, Ludmilla.


I immediately thought of you. As the city was packed I had no chance to take a wildlife pic.
Those bags are really nice!


Fimpagebag said:


> Trust me ladies, if I ever wrote a book it would be banned before it even went to print.


Selfpublishing is the way to go these days … 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> My NWT Patricia Nash bag just arrived!
> 
> Unlike any PN bag I already own, this one requires some explanation.
> 
> My love affair with horses began as a toddler with my first rocking horse. From then on it was merry go rounds and pony rides whenever the carnival came to town.
> 
> Fortunately, I later met a man who loved horses as much as I did. When we became engaged we opted for a three quarter Morgan gelding rather than a diamond ring.
> 
> The next year we purchased our gelding’s baby sister to celebrate our marriage.
> 
> Four years later we bought a Shetland pony for our daughuter.
> 
> From then on the die was cast. Now after forty two years of marriage we still have a horse with us on the Home Farm.
> 
> So while my latest Patricia Nash Lundy may not be to everyone’s taste….
> 
> It is to mine.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230944


I LOVE horses! And I rode every merry-go-round, too. Unfortunately gave up on riding real horses about 20 years ago and never owned one.
I love your new bag!


Lake Effect said:


> I will pop in later for some chat. Out on some errands …
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231008
> 
> The catalog called this color russet back in the day, think they nailed it. From the Coach Berkeley line, 1996.


Beautiful! Those old style Coach bags are so nice.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Leaving with Lundy to go out to dinner with my DH.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5231124


What a lovely bag, Fim.
I am glad you could find her and take her on her maiden voyage immediately.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I LOVE horses! And I rode every merry-go-round, too. Unfortunately gave up on riding real horses about 20 years ago and never owned one.
> I love your new bag!



I’m so glad you like it, Ludmilla.  

And I gave up riding more than twenty years ago as well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely bag, Fim.
> I am glad you could find her and take her on her maiden voyage immediately.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

Not surprisingly, my Lundy turned a lot of heads when my DH and I went out to dinner.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Before I eventually found my Lundy, I came across a lot of bags that caught my eye.  

For the most part they fell into two categories.  

Bags that reminded me of bags I previously owned and bags in different colors of bags I presently own.  

For a few moments the former bags had me second guessing myself why I’d gotten rid of them in the first place.  

Then sanity got the better of me, reminding me why (beautiful as they were) why they hadn’t worked for me.  

With that out of the way, I seriously considered buying another VF satchel in a different color than the three I already have.   

But it just didn’t do it for me.   

Then I found my Lundy, and happiness reigned.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, happy Sunday!!  Today I’m having lunch with a coworker who asked me if we could get together “one day”.  I don’t think she gets out much so I’m happy we are getting together.

Had a great time thrifting yesterday. I found this adorable G. Armani figurine that I couldn’t leave there. I adore his pieces.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, happy Sunday!!  Today I’m having lunch with a coworker who asked me if we could get together “one day”.  I don’t think she gets out much so I’m happy we are getting together.
> 
> Had a great time thrifting yesterday. I found this adorable G. Armani figurine that I couldn’t leave there. I adore his pieces.
> View attachment 5231393



All hail the queen of Thrift!  

What a great find, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, happy Sunday!!  Today I’m having lunch with a coworker who asked me if we could get together “one day”.  I don’t think she gets out much so I’m happy we are getting together.
> 
> Had a great time thrifting yesterday. I found this adorable G. Armani figurine that I couldn’t leave there. I adore his pieces.
> View attachment 5231393


Bravo, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, happy Sunday!!  Today I’m having lunch with a coworker who asked me if we could get together “one day”.  I don’t think she gets out much so I’m happy we are getting together.
> 
> Had a great time thrifting yesterday. I found this adorable G. Armani figurine that I couldn’t leave there. I adore his pieces.
> View attachment 5231393


Aw. This is cute. I would have taken it as well!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Changed bags again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Changed bags again.
> View attachment 5232103



Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

What an absolutely perfect bag!   

I swoon….


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!!  Still in the Alice and Olivia satchel. I am contemplating a change of bags this week .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> What an absolutely perfect bag!
> 
> I swoon….


Thank you! 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!!  Still in the Alice and Olivia satchel. I am contemplating a change of bags this week .


Yes! We need more pics of your pretty bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Changed bags again.
> View attachment 5232103


One of those bags I wish I had bought, Ludmilla ….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> One of those bags I wish I had bought, Ludmilla ….


Thank you, Mariapia! It is really a lovely bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Whew what a soggy, messy rainy rainy day we have here!  Changed bags Im at work so I’ll take a pic later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Whew what a soggy, messy rainy rainy day we have here!  Changed bags Im at work so I’ll take a pic later.


Sorry about the weather, but looking forward to the pic.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Whew what a soggy, messy rainy rainy day we have here!  Changed bags Im at work so I’ll take a pic later.



Same here for the second miserable soggy day in a row, Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Same here for the second miserable soggy day in a row, Tomsmom.


Blech!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Greetings, fellow Islanders. 
For the second day in a row, I’m having “one of those days.” 

With the weather being so miserable, I‘ve been turning my attention towards my bags that function almost entirely as wall decor.  

And for good reason. As much as I was initially drawn to their looks, they have proven impractical since my retirement. 

These days I only leave the house with one bag as opposed to the days when I carried a work tote to accommodate whatever daily essentials didn’t fit in any of those smaller bags. 

But now those days are gone. And I just might’ve finally learned my lesson. 

Any bag I purchase has to fit my current needs. 

At least that’s my rationale explaining the Divina Firenze I just ordered today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings, fellow Islanders.
> For the second day in a row, I’m having “one of those days.”
> 
> With the weather being so miserable, I‘ve been turning my attention towards my bags that function almost entirely as wall decor.
> 
> And for good reason. As much as I was initially drawn to their looks, they have proven impractical since my retirement.
> 
> These days I only leave the house with one bag as opposed to the days when I carried a work tote to accommodate whatever daily essentials didn’t fit in any of those smaller bags.
> 
> But now those days are gone. And I just might’ve finally learned my lesson.
> 
> Any bag I purchase has to fit my current needs.
> 
> At least that’s my rationale explaining the Divina Firenze I just ordered today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233088


Whoohoo! Nice! Can it be used as a backpack?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Whoohoo! Nice! Can it be used as a backpack?



Good eye, Ludmilla! 

It can be worn handheld, as a shoulder bag, or backpack.  

I love that the top handle is a true handle and not the usual “backpack loop” so often seen. 

I can’t wait for it to come!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Greetings, fellow Islanders.
> For the second day in a row, I’m having “one of those days.”
> 
> With the weather being so miserable, I‘ve been turning my attention towards my bags that function almost entirely as wall decor.
> 
> And for good reason. As much as I was initially drawn to their looks, they have proven impractical since my retirement.
> 
> These days I only leave the house with one bag as opposed to the days when I carried a work tote to accommodate whatever daily essentials didn’t fit in any of those smaller bags.
> 
> But now those days are gone. And I just might’ve finally learned my lesson.
> 
> Any bag I purchase has to fit my current needs.
> 
> At least that’s my rationale explaining the Divina Firenze I just ordered today.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5233088


Love this!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good eye, Ludmilla!
> 
> It can be worn handheld, as a shoulder bag, or backpack.
> 
> I love that the top handle is a true handle and not the usual “backpack loop” so often seen.
> 
> I can’t wait for it to come!


Wow, Fim.  
Three bags in one..Great choice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good eye, Ludmilla!
> 
> It can be worn handheld, as a shoulder bag, or backpack.
> 
> I love that the top handle is a true handle and not the usual “backpack loop” so often seen.
> 
> I can’t wait for it to come!


I really like the top handle, too.
This is probably the most elegant backpack I ever saw!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
Still in my LC bag.
Trying to use my bags for the week straight. To save myself a bit time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Still in my LC bag.
> Trying to use my bags for the week straight. To save myself a bit time.



Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!  

I know I would be hard pressed to change out of your LC if I were you.  

And I like your idea of saving time by literally “taking the time” to thoroughly enjoy your bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to Montsouris.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 5233793
> 
> Changed to Montsouris.



Great choice, Tomsmom!  

Given the weather we’ve been having you can’t go wrong hands free with the master of coated canvas!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just back from the hairdresser’s in time for my Divina Firenze to arrive! 

Immediately had to take a pic…..    




And despite a crumpled sweater and strong wind, took a mod shot to show off Miss Divina….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just back from the hairdresser’s in time for my Divina Firenze to arrive!
> 
> Immediately had to take a pic…..
> 
> View attachment 5235160
> 
> 
> And despite a crumpled sweater and strong wind, took a mod shot to show off Miss Divina….
> 
> View attachment 5235164


I love Italian bags, Fim, and yours especially.
Great choice, as usual. Your Divina Firenze is perfect.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love Italian bags, Fim, and yours especially.
> Great choice, as usual. Your Divina Firenze is perfect.



I know what you mean about Italian bags, Mariapia. 

There’s just something about them that has me enthralled.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just back from the hairdresser’s in time for my Divina Firenze to arrive!
> 
> Immediately had to take a pic…..
> 
> View attachment 5235160
> 
> 
> And despite a crumpled sweater and strong wind, took a mod shot to show off Miss Divina….
> 
> View attachment 5235164


Beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Wearing an Italian bag, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Wearing an Italian bag, too.
> View attachment 5235981



Great choice, Ludmilla! 

I absolutely love every aspect of this particular bag.  

The color is to die for as well as its updated yet timeless take on a shoulder bag.  

Now the only question is whether you’ll be able to resist another bag like her in a different color?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> 
> I absolutely love every aspect of this particular bag.
> 
> The color is to die for as well as its updated yet timeless take on a shoulder bag.
> 
> Now the only question is whether you’ll be able to resist another bag like her in a different color?


Thank you for the bag love
Hehehehe. You are reading my mind!
For now - I can resist. As the bag is just a size that I do not wear frequently I do not feel the urge to get another one. *Yet*.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the bag love
> Hehehehe. You are reading my mind!
> For now - I can resist. As the bag is just a size that I do not wear frequently I do not feel the urge to get another one. *Yet*.



Good for you and your admirable restraint, Ludmilla. 

Would that I could be as disciplined. 

(saying this as I’ve just put in my order for *yet *another Divina Firenze convertible bag.  )


----------



## Fimpagebag

As our annual Halloween bash fast approaches I think it‘ll come as no surprise that I’ll be going as my Evil Twin this year at the Mackerel


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you and your admirable restraint, Ludmilla.
> 
> Would that I could be as disciplined.
> 
> (saying this as I’ve just put in my order for *yet *another Divina Firenze convertible bag.  )
> 
> View attachment 5236046


You are on a roll. And everyone needs an orange bag. Beautiful!


Fimpagebag said:


> As our annual Halloween bash fast approaches I think it‘ll come as no surprise that I’ll be going as my Evil Twin this year at the Mackerel
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236158


Hehe. Looking forward to the bash! The Happy Mackeral looks very inviting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders. 

(with apologies to those who may have heard this story before….)

Throughout my life there have any number of occurrences that belie explanation.  

One that particularly comes to mind comes from my days working as a Medical Technologist in a small remote rural hospital. 

With a staff steeped in the folklore of our locale, it was our practice to immediately open the window in a patient’s room immediately after they‘d passed away.

Superstition perhaps, but it was the prevailing belief that this would allow the deceased’s soul to depart.

But then came the night a young nurse not from the area failed to observe this tradition.

She couldn’t understand why the rest of the staff found this so disturbing.

Until she attempted to leave the hospital after her shift  the following morning.

Getting into the second floor elevator she pushed the button to take her to the first floor.

But instead of the elevator taking her to the first floor, it took her instead to the ground floor, down to the Morgue.

And she wasn’t the only one. For no apparent reason the elevator went from the second floor down to the Morgue no matter what button you pushed.

Repairmen were immediately called in, but the elevator worked fine for them.

In another curious twist, the malfunction only occurred when unaccompanied staff members attempted to use the elevator. Discharged patients and visitors never experienced any problem.

Needless to say, all of us on the night shift suspected the cause of the disturbance.

A hagridden but plucky lot, we went down to the Morgue, wheeled out the gurney with the aforementioned deceased patient and took him outside under the stars in the parking lot.

After a respectful few minutes we wheeled him back into the Morgue.

By morning the elevator was functioning properly.

As for the unfortunate young nurse, no one was particularly surprised when she decided to quit her job that same morning.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> (with apologies to those who may have heard this story before….)
> 
> Throughout my life there have any number of occurrences that belie explanation.
> 
> One that particularly comes to mind comes from my days working as a Medical Technologist in a small remote rural hospital.
> 
> With a staff steeped in the folklore of our locale, it was our practice to immediately open the window in a patient’s room immediately after they‘d passed away.
> 
> Superstition perhaps, but it was the prevailing belief that this would allow the deceased’s soul to depart.
> 
> But then came the night a young nurse not from the area failed to observe this tradition.
> 
> She couldn’t understand why the rest of the staff found this so disturbing.
> 
> Until she attempted to leave the hospital after her shift  the following morning.
> 
> Getting into the second floor elevator she pushed the button to take her to the first floor.
> 
> But instead of the elevator taking her to the first floor, it took her instead to the ground floor, down to the Morgue.
> 
> And she wasn’t the only one. For no apparent reason the elevator went from the second floor down to the Morgue no matter what button you pushed.
> 
> Repairmen were immediately called in, but the elevator worked fine for them.
> 
> In another curious twist, the malfunction only occurred when unaccompanied staff members attempted to use the elevator. Discharged patients and visitors never experienced any problem.
> 
> Needless to say, all of us on the night shift suspected the cause of the disturbance.
> 
> A hagridden but plucky lot, we went down to the Morgue, wheeled out the gurney with the aforementioned deceased patient and took him outside under the stars in the parking lot.
> 
> After a respectful few minutes we wheeled him back into the Morgue.
> 
> By morning the elevator was functioning properly.
> 
> As for the unfortunate young nurse, no one was particularly surprised when she decided to quit her job that same morning.


Woah! What a story! Scary, but also strangely reassuring that there is more on earth that the eye can see.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> (with apologies to those who may have heard this story before….)
> 
> Throughout my life there have any number of occurrences that belie explanation.
> 
> One that particularly comes to mind comes from my days working as a Medical Technologist in a small remote rural hospital.
> 
> With a staff steeped in the folklore of our locale, it was our practice to immediately open the window in a patient’s room immediately after they‘d passed away.
> 
> Superstition perhaps, but it was the prevailing belief that this would allow the deceased’s soul to depart.
> 
> But then came the night a young nurse not from the area failed to observe this tradition.
> 
> She couldn’t understand why the rest of the staff found this so disturbing.
> 
> Until she attempted to leave the hospital after her shift  the following morning.
> 
> Getting into the second floor elevator she pushed the button to take her to the first floor.
> 
> But instead of the elevator taking her to the first floor, it took her instead to the ground floor, down to the Morgue.
> 
> And she wasn’t the only one. For no apparent reason the elevator went from the second floor down to the Morgue no matter what button you pushed.
> 
> Repairmen were immediately called in, but the elevator worked fine for them.
> 
> In another curious twist, the malfunction only occurred when unaccompanied staff members attempted to use the elevator. Discharged patients and visitors never experienced any problem.
> 
> Needless to say, all of us on the night shift suspected the cause of the disturbance.
> 
> A hagridden but plucky lot, we went down to the Morgue, wheeled out the gurney with the aforementioned deceased patient and took him outside under the stars in the parking lot.
> 
> After a respectful few minutes we wheeled him back into the Morgue.
> 
> By morning the elevator was functioning properly.
> 
> As for the unfortunate young nurse, no one was particularly surprised when she decided to quit her job that same morning.


When I worked in hospital after nursing school we always opened a window when someone passed away. Always.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you for the bag love
> Hehehehe. You are reading my mind!
> For now - I can resist. As the bag is just a size that I do not wear frequently I do not feel the urge to get another one. *Yet*.





Fimpagebag said:


> Good for you and your admirable restraint, Ludmilla.
> 
> Would that I could be as disciplined.
> 
> (saying this as I’ve just put in my order for *yet *another Divina Firenze convertible bag.  )
> 
> View attachment 5236046


Ladies, I have always thought that Italian bags ( and Italian guys….…..) are irresistible….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> (with apologies to those who may have heard this story before….)
> 
> Throughout my life there have any number of occurrences that belie explanation.
> 
> One that particularly comes to mind comes from my days working as a Medical Technologist in a small remote rural hospital.
> 
> With a staff steeped in the folklore of our locale, it was our practice to immediately open the window in a patient’s room immediately after they‘d passed away.
> 
> Superstition perhaps, but it was the prevailing belief that this would allow the deceased’s soul to depart.
> 
> But then came the night a young nurse not from the area failed to observe this tradition.
> 
> She couldn’t understand why the rest of the staff found this so disturbing.
> 
> Until she attempted to leave the hospital after her shift  the following morning.
> 
> Getting into the second floor elevator she pushed the button to take her to the first floor.
> 
> But instead of the elevator taking her to the first floor, it took her instead to the ground floor, down to the Morgue.
> 
> And she wasn’t the only one. For no apparent reason the elevator went from the second floor down to the Morgue no matter what button you pushed.
> 
> Repairmen were immediately called in, but the elevator worked fine for them.
> 
> In another curious twist, the malfunction only occurred when unaccompanied staff members attempted to use the elevator. Discharged patients and visitors never experienced any problem.
> 
> Needless to say, all of us on the night shift suspected the cause of the disturbance.
> 
> A hagridden but plucky lot, we went down to the Morgue, wheeled out the gurney with the aforementioned deceased patient and took him outside under the stars in the parking lot.
> 
> After a respectful few minutes we wheeled him back into the Morgue.
> 
> By morning the elevator was functioning properly.
> 
> As for the unfortunate young nurse, no one was particularly surprised when she decided to quit her job that same morning.



Oh dear, it’s the first time I have heard of  such a ritual in a hospital.




Ludmilla said:


> Woah! What a story! Scary, but also strangely reassuring that there is more on earth that the eye can see.



I couldn’t have said it better, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> When I worked in hospital after nursing school we always opened a window when someone passed away. Always.



The same here in every hospital where I either worked or had family pass away. Whatever nurse was in attendance was always the first to open the window.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have always thought that Italian bags ( and Italian guys….…..) are irresistible….



I couldn’t agree more, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! What a story! Scary, but also strangely reassuring that there is more on earth that the eye can see.



As odd as it must seem, Ludmilla, where I live people are brought up with a curious comfort level with those who have passed on.

So if something should ”go bump in the night” it’s invariably attributed to a long dead drunken relative making their way back home after a night at their favorite celestial watering hole.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The same here in every hospital where I either worked or had family pass away. Whatever nurse was in attendance was always the first to open the window.


I will have to ask my friends that are/were nurses if there is something similar around here.
All in all I think opening the window makes sense.


Fimpagebag said:


> As odd as it must seem, Ludmilla, where I live people are brought up with a curious comfort level with those who have passed on.
> 
> So if something should ”go bump in the night” it’s invariably attributed to a long dead drunken relative making their way back home after a night at their favorite celestial watering hole.


This is such a happy way to have your relatives still around. I like this way of thinking very much.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I have always thought that Italian bags ( and Italian guys….…..) are irresistible….


----------



## Mariapia

Dreadful weather forecast here…
Lots of rain and wind …
I am taking out a Le Pliage of course.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Dreadful weather forecast here…
> Lots of rain and wind …
> I am taking out a Le Pliage of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236897



Perfect choice, Mariapia.  

On a day like yours, you can’t have a better friend than your Le Pliage.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Soggy Saturday here as well.  

My “protective pachyderm” of choice is my Brahmin Port Consult.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Soggy Saturday here as well.
> 
> My “protective pachyderm” of choice is my Brahmin Port Consult.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236994


Your beautiful Brahmin must have been looking forward to a rainy day, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Dreadful weather forecast here…
> Lots of rain and wind …
> I am taking out a Le Pliage of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236897


Perfect color for Fall!  Great choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your beautiful Brahmin must have been looking forward to a rainy day, Fim.





Tomsmom said:


> Perfect color for Fall!  Great choice!



Thank you, ladies.  

The “port” in Port Consult is for the wine of the same name.

So naturally I went full on grape….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies.
> 
> The “port” in Port Consult is for the wine of the same name.
> 
> So naturally I went full on grape….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237168


You look great in all colours, Fim.  
Lucky girl!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You look great in all colours, Fim.
> Lucky girl!



You are, as always, far too kind, Mariapia. 

Certain shades of various colors still play havoc with my somewhat sallow coloring.  

Which is why I never shop online for clothes. I have to try things on IRL to know whether or not they’ll work for me. 

For instance, today’s Thrift Shop find. 

The moment I tried this coat on I immediately thought about my VF taupe tote and how well it might go with it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You are, as always, far too kind, Mariapia.
> 
> Certain shades of various colors still play havoc with my somewhat sallow coloring.
> 
> Which is why I never shop online for clothes. I have to try things on IRL to know whether or not they’ll work for me.
> 
> For instance, today’s Thrift Shop find.
> 
> The moment I tried this coat on I immediately thought about my VF taupe tote and how well it might go with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237194


Love the coat!!  The bag goes perfect!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You are, as always, far too kind, Mariapia.
> 
> Certain shades of various colors still play havoc with my somewhat sallow coloring.
> 
> Which is why I never shop online for clothes. I have to try things on IRL to know whether or not they’ll work for me.
> 
> For instance, today’s Thrift Shop find.
> 
> The moment I tried this coat on I immediately thought about my VF taupe tote and how well it might go with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237194


Congrats on the coat, congrats on the bag, congrats on everything, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the coat!!  The bag goes perfect!





Mariapia said:


> Congrats on the coat, congrats on the bag, congrats on everything, Fim.



Thank you, Tomsmom and Mariapia.  

The coat is actually machine washable and tumble dry.  

A must given some of my eating habits..


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Soggy Saturday here as well.
> 
> My “protective pachyderm” of choice is my Brahmin Port Consult.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236994


This is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> This is gorgeous!!!



Glad you like it, Narnanz.  

It’s one of my favorite foul weather bags.  

Its leather is impervious to rain or snow with room enough for everything without weighing me down while maintaining its clean lines.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Halloween, fellow Islanders !    



*


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Dreadful weather forecast here…
> Lots of rain and wind …
> I am taking out a Le Pliage of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236897


Lovely green LC.


Fimpagebag said:


> Soggy Saturday here as well.
> 
> My “protective pachyderm” of choice is my Brahmin Port Consult.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5236994





Fimpagebag said:


> You are, as always, far too kind, Mariapia.
> 
> Certain shades of various colors still play havoc with my somewhat sallow coloring.
> 
> Which is why I never shop online for clothes. I have to try things on IRL to know whether or not they’ll work for me.
> 
> For instance, today’s Thrift Shop find.
> 
> The moment I tried this coat on I immediately thought about my VF taupe tote and how well it might go with it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5237194


You look great as always!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Halloween!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Halloween!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I changed bags on Friday I think to this gorgeous oxblood Coach ( can’t remember her name). Anyway I can’t believe I forgot about her!  I need a bag intervention…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I changed bags on Friday I think to this gorgeous oxblood Coach ( can’t remember her name). Anyway I can’t believe I forgot about her!  I need a bag intervention…
> 
> View attachment 5238193



Preaching to the choir, Tomsmom!    

For many of us, when it comes to our bags, “an embarrassment of riches” comes to mind.  

Love your Coach with its rich color and timeless style.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I changed bags on Friday I think to this gorgeous oxblood Coach ( can’t remember her name). Anyway I can’t believe I forgot about her!  I need a bag intervention…
> 
> View attachment 5238193


I fear I have some forgotten gems, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I fear I have some forgotten gems, too.



Now that you mention it, Ludmilla….

Just unearthed this misplaced Patricia Nash from my closet…


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I fear I have some forgotten gems, too.



Who doesn’t, Ludmilla?



Fimpagebag said:


> Now that you mention it, Ludmilla….
> 
> Just unearthed this misplaced Patricia Nash from my closet…
> 
> View attachment 5238859



Poor lovely bag, Fim..
It doesn’t deserve to sleep at the back of the closet.
Like a lot of mine….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Who doesn’t, Ludmilla?
> 
> 
> 
> Poor lovely bag, Fim..
> It doesn’t deserve to sleep at the back of the closet.
> Like a lot of mine….



To be honest, Mariapia, I thought I’d inadvertently donated this bag by mistake several years ago. So glad I’d set it aside instead.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Now that you mention it, Ludmilla….
> 
> Just unearthed this misplaced Patricia Nash from my closet…
> 
> View attachment 5238859


LIke that one...the leather looks so smooth.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Now that you mention it, Ludmilla….
> 
> Just unearthed this misplaced Patricia Nash from my closet…
> 
> View attachment 5238859


I love this shape! There is a vintage Coach in that shape I've never gotten my hands on.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Now that you mention it, Ludmilla….
> 
> Just unearthed this misplaced Patricia Nash from my closet…
> 
> View attachment 5238859


well if you have to unearth something this time of year ,,, 
a day late!  ! Will get a beautiful fall bag posted here tomorrow! Promise!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Now that you mention it, Ludmilla….
> 
> Just unearthed this misplaced Patricia Nash from my closet…
> 
> View attachment 5238859


Lovely wardrobe find!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> LIke that one...the leather looks so smooth.



I’d almost forgotten how much I loved this bag, Narnanz. 

It‘s one of Patricia Nash’s original designs when she first started her own brand. 

Those were the days when craftsmanship and quality leather were the hallmarks of her designs.   

Now that those days are gone, it makes me even happier that I came across this bag in my closet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I love this shape! There is a vintage Coach in that shape I've never gotten my hands on.



I think I know the Coach you mean, whateve.  

I think it might be called the Laurel and is a lovely bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

I have a Frye bag I scored at the Sal Val that I wasn’t sure I wanted to sell so I priced it high. It sold but I’m still not sure I wanted to give it up, it looks like the sale isn’t going to go through. So… looks like the bag is still mine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> well if you have to unearth something this time of year ,,,
> a day late!  ! Will get a beautiful fall bag posted here tomorrow! Promise!



Oooh, can’t wait to see it, Lake Effect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have a Frye bag I scored at the Sal Val that I wasn’t sure I wanted to sell so I priced it high. It sold but I’m still not sure I wanted to give it up, it looks like the sale isn’t going to go through. So… looks like the bag is still mine.
> 
> View attachment 5239597
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239592



I‘m a great believer in that things happen for a reason, Tomsmom.  

Your Frye bag has a decided funky biker vibe, but one that I know you can rock.  

Throw on a leather jacket and jeans, add your favorite boots and you are most definitely good to go.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I‘m a great believer in that things happen for a reason, Tomsmom.
> 
> Your Frye bag has a decided funky biker vibe, but one that I know you can rock.
> 
> Throw on a leather jacket and jeans, add your favorite boots and you are most definitely good to go.


Thanks Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lost then found..taking my rediscovered PN out on an errand.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Lost then found..taking my rediscovered PN out on an errand.
> 
> View attachment 5239681


Love this!  Great look with the found bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love this!  Great look with the found bag!



Glad you think so, Tomsmom.  

Fall is a great time for effortless fashion. Throw on a sweater and jeans, grab a killer bag, and you’re all set.


----------



## Lake Effect

So I am so determined to get a pic here today! It is lightly raining, the sun is setting and I was completely focused on work! Taken just now on my
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 dedicated bag table lol. With a new to me, old school pencil sharpener. Vintage Coach circa 1990 in this beautiful mahogany with burgundy undertones. The softest leather of all my bags. I can scrunch this bag up between my hands, it’s so soft. And now I promise a pic in the next few days to show its full beauty!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> So I am so determined to get a pic here today! It is lightly raining, the sun is setting and I was completely focused on work! Taken just now on my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dedicated bag table lol. With a new to me, old school pencil sharpener. Vintage Coach circa 1990 in this beautiful mahogany with burgundy undertones. The softest leather of all my bags. I can scrunch this bag up between my hands, it’s so soft. And now I promise a pic in the next few days to show its full beauty!



OMG, it’s absolutely stunning, Lake Effect!  

The color is so rich and the leather absolutely to die for.  

What a fabulous find!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> So I am so determined to get a pic here today! It is lightly raining, the sun is setting and I was completely focused on work! Taken just now on my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dedicated bag table lol. With a new to me, old school pencil sharpener. Vintage Coach circa 1990 in this beautiful mahogany with burgundy undertones. The softest leather of all my bags. I can scrunch this bag up between my hands, it’s so soft. And now I promise a pic in the next few days to show its full beauty!


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> OMG, it’s absolutely stunning, Lake Effect!
> 
> The color is so rich and the leather absolutely to die for.
> 
> What a fabulous find!





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!!


Thank you kindly, and it is only a marginal pic in terms of show casing the beauty of the color. I go to the office tomorrow but after that, will look for a brighter setting on a pile of leaves. It was $25 in a GW just south of Sarasota, where my mother lives! Back in 2017. It is super roomy. I need to do a group pick of this, my recent burgundy refurb and another roomy flap in citron! I actually just pulled it out of box that was supposed to be temporary storage. And then used so many bags in the meantime  It was parched and a stain was down the front! Report me for bag neglect! About a week ago I gave it a thorough wipe down per my cleaning protocol ( a spritz of Lexol leather cleaner in a small bucket of water) and then an app of Leather CPR and one more on the flap. I was so eager to use it over the weekend, I interrupted the spa treatment. So I will catch up with more CPR under the flap and on back. Then an app of Renapur and maybe a spiff of the brass.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Thank you kindly, and it is only a marginal pic in terms of show casing the beauty of the color. I go to the office tomorrow but after that, will look for a brighter setting on a pile of leaves. It was $25 in a GW just south of Sarasota, where my mother lives! Back in 2017. It is super roomy. I need to do a group pick of this, my recent burgundy refurb and another roomy flap in citron! I actually just pulled it out of box that was supposed to be temporary storage. And then used so many bags in the meantime  It was parched and a stain was down the front! Report me for bag neglect! About a week ago I gave it a thorough wipe down per my cleaning protocol ( a spritz of Lexol leather cleaner in a small bucket of water) and then an app of Leather CPR and one more on the flap. I was so eager to use it over the weekend, I interrupted the spa treatment. So I will catch up with more CPR under the flap and on back. Then an app of Renapur and maybe a spiff of the brass.



I really admire your hard work and dedication, Lake Effect. 

There are few things a bag lover finds more satisfying than bringing a vintage bag back to its former glory.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> So I am so determined to get a pic here today! It is lightly raining, the sun is setting and I was completely focused on work! Taken just now on my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dedicated bag table lol. With a new to me, old school pencil sharpener. Vintage Coach circa 1990 in this beautiful mahogany with burgundy undertones. The softest leather of all my bags. I can scrunch this bag up between my hands, it’s so soft. And now I promise a pic in the next few days to show its full beauty!


It's lovely. Twins!


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> It's lovely. Twins!


we should compare serial numbers


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> we should compare serial numbers


Mine is 680-9321 with Made in the United States on the creed. You know there isn't any evidence that the numbers were used in sequence, right?


----------



## Lake Effect

whateve said:


> Mine is 680-9321 with Made in the United States on the creed. You know there isn't any evidence that the numbers were used in sequence, right?


Correct! But I am always curious. Oh to travel back in time and be a fly on the wall in the Factory!
Mine is also Made in the United States, 047-5006!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Lost then found..taking my rediscovered PN out on an errand.
> 
> View attachment 5239681



i love the whole look,Fim.  



Lake Effect said:


> So I am so determined to get a pic here today! It is lightly raining, the sun is setting and I was completely focused on work! Taken just now on my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dedicated bag table lol. With a new to me, old school pencil sharpener. Vintage Coach circa 1990 in this beautiful mahogany with burgundy undertones. The softest leather of all my bags. I can scrunch this bag up between my hands, it’s so soft. And now I promise a pic in the next few days to show its full beauty!



What a great find, Lake Effect
And on top of that, a very trendy bag.
Huge congrats on your Coach


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, You all inspired me.
Here is the bag I have taken out of the closet today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, You all inspired me.
> Here is the bag I have taken out of the closet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240522


Love it!!  Love the stud detail!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I have a saga with the Frye bag and Poshmark. The buyer cancelled the sale due to a questionable light mark on the front of the bag. I conditioned the bag and Poof! The mark disappeared. So I relished the bag and the buyer is back.  I’m taking the bag down and keeping her, such drama!


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, You all inspired me.
> Here is the bag I have taken out of the closet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240522


I can't imagine why you would neglect this beautiful bag!


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> I can't imagine why you would neglect this beautiful bag!



I rarely wear a black bag, whateve….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, You all inspired me.
> Here is the bag I have taken out of the closet today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240522



Amazing amazing bag, Mariapia!  

The details are so eye catching and the leather of such quality….    

While not an every day bag, it’s definitely one of those bags every collection needs.  

Whenever you wear it, heads will turn and inflame desire.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone! 
Lovely bags all around.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Amazing amazing bag, Mariapia!
> 
> The details are so eye catching and the leather of such quality….
> 
> While not an every day bag, it’s definitely one of those bags every collection needs.
> 
> Whenever you wear it, heads will turn and inflame desire.


Fim….. a good friend of mine was devastated when he saw it…..  
He said he didn‘t understand why I had bought such a horrible bag…
I was speechless….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim….. a good friend of mine was devastated when he saw it…..
> He said he didn‘t understand why I had bought such a horrible bag…
> I was speechless….



I’m sure he is a very nice person and a good friend, Mariapia.

That being said, his response reminds me of the same kind of thing my argumentative  younger sister often says.  

But remember just because they think they’re right, doesn’t mean they are.  

True, your bag is a departure from what you usually carry. But as a bag savant you possess a discernment that your friend evidently does not.

He’s also incredibly fortunate that a certain Islander with a dubious upbringing wasn’t present when he made his remark.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m sure he is a very nice person and a good friend, Mariapia.
> 
> That being said, his response reminds me of the same kind of thing my argumentative  younger sister often says.
> 
> But remember just because they think they’re right, doesn’t mean they are.
> 
> True, your bag is a departure from what you usually carry. But as a bag savant you possess a discernment that your friend evidently does not.
> 
> He’s also incredibly fortunate that a certain Islander with a dubious upbringing wasn’t present when he made his remark.



You are right, Fim.
I can tell you I was pretty upset though….because my friend always tells me that the first thing he looks at when seeing a woman is her bag and he’s got good taste. 
I wish you had been with me today….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are right, Fim.
> I can tell you I was pretty upset though….because my friend always tells me that the first thing he looks at when seeing a woman is her bag and he’s got good taste.
> I wish you had been with me today….



If I had, we may have had an international incident, Mariapia. 

Especially once I drew his attention to this deep space image captured by the Hubble telescope, mirrored almost perfectly by your bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> If I had, we may have had an international incident, Mariapia.
> 
> Especially once I drew his attention to this deep space image captured by the Hubble telescope, mirrored almost perfectly by your bag.
> 
> View attachment 5241619


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> So I have a saga with the Frye bag and Poshmark. The buyer cancelled the sale due to a questionable light mark on the front of the bag. I conditioned the bag and Poof! The mark disappeared. So I relished the bag and the buyer is back.  I’m taking the bag down and keeping her, such drama!


I went back and forth with one of my bags and fell completely in love with it. I get it!


Mariapia said:


> I rarely wear a black bag, whateve….


Me neither!


Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> Lovely bags all around.


----------



## Lake Effect

Here are two shade of vintage mahogany! Happy Fall!




I think the full daylight washed out the Ranch flap bag a bit !! That is one with burgundy undertones. I better get that last app of conditioner on it.
The authentic me, wearing my bags as is, in the moment


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> I rarely wear a black bag, whateve….


I don't either but I have a few that I love because they have special things about them, like your bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Here are two shade of vintage mahogany! Happy Fall!
> 
> View attachment 5241754
> 
> 
> I think the full daylight washed out the Ranch flap bag a bit !! That is one with burgundy undertones. I better get that last app of conditioner on it.
> The authentic me, wearing my bags as is, in the moment



Certain shades of burgundy are the very devil to faithfully capture in a digital pic, Lake Effect. 

Even so, your two quintessential Coaches’ drool worthy colors and quality leather can not be denied.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I don't either but I have a few that I love because they have special things about them, like your bag.



I feel the same as you, whateve.  

I have three black bags, two VF and one Brahmin that each have that something special that appeals to me.


----------



## Lake Effect

Mariapia said:


> Fim….. a good friend of mine was devastated when he saw it…..
> He said he didn‘t understand why I had bought such a horrible bag…
> I was speechless….


Well I am glad you have others here, meaning us  to share it with! 
I have learned too, I need to remind myself that at times, people whose opinion I respect, am close with, etc, will not agree with all my tastes.


----------



## Mariapia

Lake Effect said:


> Well I am glad you have others here, meaning us  to share it with!
> I have learned too, I need to remind myself that at times, people whose opinion I respect, am close with, etc, will not agree with all my tastes.


Absolutely true, Lake Effect.


----------



## Mariapia

After my black bag episode…I have decided to take out a bag all my friends like…
The yellow one..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> After my black bag episode…I have decided to take out a bag all my friends like…
> The yellow one..
> View attachment 5242091



Who in their right mind wouldn’t love this bag, Mariapia?  

I love its subtle reimagining on the classic messenger bag that keeps it au courant while still timeless.  

As for the color…..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Who in their right mind wouldn’t love this bag, Mariapia?
> 
> I love its subtle reimagining on the classic messenger bag that keeps it au courant while still timeless.
> 
> As for the color…..



Thank you, Fim  
It’s one of my favourite bags, actually.
I am still thinking about getting it in brown too…


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> After my black bag episode…I have decided to take out a bag all my friends like…
> The yellow one..
> View attachment 5242091


That’s a great yellow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim
> It’s one of my favourite bags, actually.
> I am still thinking about getting it in brown too…



Funny you should mention about getting it in brown, Mariapia…. 
So many beautiful brown bags, so little sales resistance….   

As evidenced by my recent impulse buy of this preowned Dooney….  




It’s actually more caramel colored than its stand alone pic might suggest.
(most definitely channeling the whole “ladies who lunch” vibe)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Funny you should mention about getting it in brown, Mariapia….
> So many beautiful brown bags, so little sales resistance….
> 
> As evidenced by my recent impulse buy of this preowned Dooney….
> 
> View attachment 5242205
> 
> 
> It’s actually more caramel colored than its stand alone pic might suggest.
> (most definitely channeling the whole “ladies who lunch” vibe)
> 
> View attachment 5242210


Absolutely gorgeous, Fim!
Another great Dooney in your collection.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Fim!
> Another great Dooney in your collection.



You can see why I couldn’t resist, Mariapia.  

Even with my next DF on the way, the moment this Dooney became available from one of my favorite sellers I pounced.


----------



## Lake Effect

Narnanz said:


> ok...not the bag with the best looks...but for Quirky me its just cool...
> 
> Heavy though.
> 
> New to me Fendi B bag from 2006...and I bought myself a LV key holder.
> 
> View attachment 5216238
> View attachment 5216241
> 
> Also just bought a Mulberry bayswater for a good price....feel I have achieved purse peace with Mulberry brand . Always wanted a Bayswater.


Congrats on Ms. Fendi in the November Round Up!  I forget about that side of the site but ended up there yesterday (while taking a work break  )!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Congrats on Ms. Fendi in the November Round Up!  I forget about that side of the site but ended up there yesterday (while taking a work break  )!



Have to add my congratulations to Narnanz as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Have to add my congratulations to Narnanz as well.



Me too, Fim.


----------



## Narnanz

Lake Effect said:


> Congrats on Ms. Fendi in the November Round Up!  I forget about that side of the site but ended up there yesterday (while taking a work break  )!





Fimpagebag said:


> Have to add my congratulations to Narnanz as well.





Mariapia said:


> Me too, Fim.


Thank you my handbag friends.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Thank you my handbag friends.


That is so cool!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Funny you should mention about getting it in brown, Mariapia….
> So many beautiful brown bags, so little sales resistance….
> 
> As evidenced by my recent impulse buy of this preowned Dooney….
> 
> View attachment 5242205
> 
> 
> It’s actually more caramel colored than its stand alone pic might suggest.
> (most definitely channeling the whole “ladies who lunch” vibe)
> 
> View attachment 5242210


Love this! Reminds me of my LC bag!


Narnanz said:


> Thank you my handbag friends.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love this! Reminds me of my LC bag!



I thought the same thing the moment I saw it, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

At one time or another we’ve all considered booking a stay on ban island. 

Certainly I have, following my recent bag splurge. 

The only problem is where would I find room for all the bags I’d want to bring with me?


----------



## Tomsmom

Took out Miss Artsy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Took out Miss Artsy
> 
> View attachment 5244429



Great choice, Tomsmom!  

I’ve always been a fan of the Artsy, even more so during these days of the micro bag craze.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> At one time or another we’ve all considered booking a stay on ban island.
> 
> Certainly I have, following my recent bag splurge.
> 
> The only problem is where would I find room for all the bags I’d want to bring with me?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244389


To answer your question,Fim, we need to know how long you are planning to stay on the island ?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> To answer your question,Fim, we need to know how long you are planning to stay on the island ?



The only way I’m likely to see  Ban Island is through a telescope while I remain on shore, Mariapia. 

Otherwise how would I’ve been home this morning when my latest DF arrived?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> At one time or another we’ve all considered booking a stay on ban island.
> 
> Certainly I have, following my recent bag splurge.
> 
> The only problem is where would I find room for all the bags I’d want to bring with me?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5244389


I gave up on islands … 


Tomsmom said:


> Took out Miss Artsy
> 
> View attachment 5244429


The Artsy is so pretty. One of my sister’s friends is debating to get one.


Fimpagebag said:


> The only way I’m likely to see  Ban Island is through a telescope while I remain on shore, Mariapia.
> 
> Otherwise how would I’ve been home this morning when my latest DF arrived?
> 
> View attachment 5244579


Very nice!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The only way I’m likely to see  Ban Island is through a telescope while I remain on shore, Mariapia.
> 
> Otherwise how would I’ve been home this morning when my latest DF arrived?
> 
> View attachment 5244579



Wow  
What a lovely bag, Fim.
The colour is so pretty .
Congrats on your new acquisition.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I gave up on islands …
> 
> The Artsy is so pretty. One of my sister’s friends is debating to get one.
> 
> Very nice!!



All islands except ours, Ludmilla!  

A place where a merry bunch of enablers with their beautiful bags (like you, my friend) remind us all why we love bags so much.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow
> What a lovely bag, Fim.
> The colour is so pretty .
> Congrats on your new acquisition.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

Truth be told, after I bought my recent Dooney I did wonder if the orange DF would suffer in comparison. 
 

Happily, they are two such entirely different bags that I have no regrets.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> All islands except ours, Ludmilla!
> 
> A place where a merry bunch of enablers with their beautiful bags (like you, my friend) remind us all why we love bags so much.


Yes! All islands but one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Theia again.


Unfortunately there will be less pics from now on as I will have to work remote most of the time now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Theia again.
> View attachment 5245304
> 
> Unfortunately there will be less pics from now on as I will have to work remote most of the time now.


Beautiful color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Theia again.
> View attachment 5245304
> 
> Unfortunately there will be less pics from now on as I will have to work remote most of the time now.



Always love seeing your tried and true Theia, Ludmilla. 

No matter how many bags we have, there’s always those select few we always reach for the most often.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful color!





Fimpagebag said:


> Always love seeing your tried and true Theia, Ludmilla.
> 
> No matter how many bags we have, there’s always those select few we always reach for the most often.


Thank you!
Besides the suede one this has probably the prettiest leather of my four Theias.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Changing bags in changing times is something we’ve all experienced these past few months.  

Whether you’re like Ludmilla working remotely or my situation being retired, the opportunity for taking full advantage of our extensive collections is much less these days. 

Which (in its way) might not be a bad thing.  

In my case, it gave me the opportunity to reconsider some of the bags I had, as well as decide what might be missing from my collection.  

Which eventually led me to fall prey to the lure of handmade Italian bags, adding both Valentina Fiore and Divina Firenze bags to my collection. 

Along the way I also rediscovered what I once loved about Patricia Nash as well as finding the perfect Dooney at a price almost too good to be true. 

Outcomes that might not have happened if I’d been changing out of bags from day to day, subconsciously reminding myself that I already had more than enough bags for any one person. 

The rankest heresy for any Islander who knows all too well that when it comes to bags, resistance is futile.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Besides the suede one this has probably the prettiest leather of my four Theias.


I love them all, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I love them all, Ludmilla.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Changing bags in changing times is something we’ve all experienced these past few months.
> 
> Whether you’re like Ludmilla working remotely or my situation being retired, the opportunity for taking full advantage of our extensive collections is much less these days.
> 
> Which (in its way) might not be a bad thing.
> 
> In my case, it gave me the opportunity to reconsider some of the bags I had, as well as decide what might be missing from my collection.
> 
> Which eventually led me to fall prey to the lure of handmade Italian bags, adding both Valentina Fiore and Divina Firenze bags to my collection.
> 
> Along the way I also rediscovered what I once loved about Patricia Nash as well as finding the perfect Dooney at a price almost too good to be true.
> 
> Outcomes that might not have happened if I’d been changing out of bags from day to day, subconsciously reminding myself that I already had more than enough bags for any one person.
> 
> The rankest heresy for any Islander who knows all too well that when it comes to bags, resistance is futile.


I have way too many bags, too.   I do not smoke, so as everyone needs a guilty pleasure…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Better late than never, fellow Islanders.   

Had one of those busy hectic mornings today. 

First took the truck for an inspection and oil change. Then went grocery shopping and later stopped for gas. 

Fun fact: between 9 and 11 am on Wednesdays, the attendant will pump gas for any senior citizen who stops by.  

Only thing was that when he saw “the blonde in the leather jacket and boots” hop out to gas up her pickup truck, he didn’t realize he should’ve been pumping my gas for me. 

Personally, I preferred the compliment more than I would’ve having my gas pumped for me. 

As for tomorrow, I’ve already decided on my red Dooney Florentine.


----------



## Tomsmom

Have a great day with that lovely Dooney Fim!!  
Happy Thursday!  I’m off today due to it being Veterans Day here in the states.  So far I’ve done laundry and vacuumed. I could use some thrift therapy !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders.  

Traditional safe fashion sense would probably advise wearing a black bag with this jacket. 

But I’m such a sucker for a splash of color….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Better late than never, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Had one of those busy hectic mornings today.
> 
> First took the truck for an inspection and oil change. Then went grocery shopping and later stopped for gas.
> 
> Fun fact: between 9 and 11 am on Wednesdays, the attendant will pump gas for any senior citizen who stops by.
> 
> Only thing was that when he saw “the blonde in the leather jacket and boots” hop out to gas up her pickup truck, he didn’t realize he should’ve been pumping my gas for me.
> 
> Personally, I preferred the compliment more than I would’ve having my gas pumped for me.
> 
> As for tomorrow, I’ve already decided on my red Dooney Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 5246904


That attendant is the kind of man who knows how to compliment a lady, Fim…
And as for tomorrow’s bag choice….it’s always a pleasure to see your Florentine here..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That attendant is the kind of man who knows how to compliment a lady, Fim…
> And as for tomorrow’s bag choice….it’s always a pleasure to see your Florentine here..



Thank you, Mariapia. 

The first Dooney I ever saw IRL was a Dooney Florentine. 

And though it took more than a few years to acquire one, I never gave up hope that one day I’d own one.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> The first Dooney I ever saw IRL was a Dooney Florentine.
> 
> And though it took more than a few years to acquire one, I never gave up hope that one day I’d own one.


Patience always pays off, Fim…


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Traditional safe fashion sense would probably advise wearing a black bag with this jacket.
> 
> But I’m such a sucker for a splash of color….
> 
> View attachment 5247333


Love the look!!  You rock that Florentine!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the look!!  You rock that Florentine!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

It’s one of those “go to” bags that elevates whatever I wear.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies

Today I am taking out my Berthille…
Still a little heavy but the rain has stopped and I shouldn’t have  to add an umbrella to all my necessities…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  
It’s *“For me….From me” Friday. * 

The best way for me not to be disappointed with a bag on Christmas morning is knowing that it’s one 
chosen by someone who knows me as well as I know myself.  

Now the only hard part will be to resist temptation when it arrives and put it away until Christmas morning.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Today I am taking out my Berthille…
> Still a little heavy but the rain has stopped and I shouldn’t have  to add an umbrella to all my necessities…
> View attachment 5248218



Happy Friday, Mariapia!  

It couldn’t be otherwise with your gorgeous Berthille.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> It’s *“For me….From me” Friday. *
> 
> The best way for me not to be disappointed with a bag on Christmas morning is knowing that it’s one
> chosen by someone who knows me as well as I know myself.
> 
> Now the only hard part will be to resist temptation when it arrives and put it away until Christmas morning.


 
Fim, I am sure you’ll find a way….to get a look at the bag…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders. 

It’s a miserable sodden rainy Saturday.  

But if I have to go out, it’ll be with my black VF tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Whenever I’m tempted by a bag that I *know* isn’t right for me, I revisit the bags in my collection I rarely wear. 

And while I have no intention of getting rid of them, I know there’s no point in adding to their number. 

Instead I’ve decided to adhere to the Goldilock’s conundrum. 

If any future bag isn’t “just right” then it‘s not the bag for me. 

It has to be the right color, the right size, and the right design.  

Fortunately, there’s no lack of bags out there that meet my criteria!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Better late than never, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Had one of those busy hectic mornings today.
> 
> First took the truck for an inspection and oil change. Then went grocery shopping and later stopped for gas.
> 
> Fun fact: between 9 and 11 am on Wednesdays, the attendant will pump gas for any senior citizen who stops by.
> 
> Only thing was that when he saw “the blonde in the leather jacket and boots” hop out to gas up her pickup truck, he didn’t realize he should’ve been pumping my gas for me.
> 
> Personally, I preferred the compliment more than I would’ve having my gas pumped for me.
> 
> As for tomorrow, I’ve already decided on my red Dooney Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 5246904


I love this red Dooney. And it looks very nice together with your outfit.  Love it.
Also love your encounter at the gas station. Those little compliments make us smile.

We are having typical November weather. Mist and rain. I took my tan Theia out today, but did not take pics. Shame on me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Whenever I’m tempted by a bag that I *know* isn’t right for me, I revisit the bags in my collection I rarely wear.
> 
> And while I have no intention of getting rid of them, I know there’s no point in adding to their number.
> 
> Instead I’ve decided to adhere to the Goldilock’s conundrum.
> 
> If any future bag isn’t “just right” then it‘s not the bag for me.
> 
> It has to be the right color, the right size, and the right design.
> 
> Fortunately, there’s no lack of bags out there that meet my criteria!


Ha! I am doing the same.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I am doing the same.



Then I’m in good company, Ludmilla. 

While I might fall in love with a bag for its aesthetics, I can admire it from afar rather than have it languish unworn in my closet.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Then I’m in good company, Ludmilla.
> 
> While I might fall in love with a bag for its aesthetics, I can admire it from afar rather than have it languish unworn in my closet.


I bought  a cheap Coach Hamptons hobo with the clasp fastening as its the closest to a Gucci Jackie I can find...if it works for me then all good...but if its too hard to use then I onow the jackie wont work for me as well...just have to wait for it to arrive from the states.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> I bought  a cheap Coach Hamptons hobo with the clasp fastening as its the closest to a Gucci Jackie I can find...if it works for me then all good...but if its too hard to use then I onow the jackie wont work for me as well...just have to wait for it to arrive from the states.


I had a Jackie for a short period of time. I think the softer versions are nicer. The leather around mine was stiff.  I liked it but I felt self-conscious when I carried it. I don't know if that was because it was Gucci or because of the fur.

I don't recall having much trouble with the closure. I think it is a little different from the Hamptons.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> I had a Jackie for a short period of time. I think the softer versions are nicer. The leather around mine was stiff.  I liked it but I felt self-conscious when I carried it. I don't know if that was because it was Gucci or because of the fur.
> 
> I don't recall having much trouble with the closure. I think it is a little different from the Hamptons.


the shapes very alike  isnt it?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> the shapes very alike  isnt it?


I guess so. There were a lot of different Hamptons. There have been a wide variety of Jackies. A few years ago they were huge and super soft. There is also a Hermes style that is similar. Coach had a style called Jackie. That is super hard to find.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I bought  a cheap Coach Hamptons hobo with the clasp fastening as its the closest to a Gucci Jackie I can find...if it works for me then all good...but if its too hard to use then I onow the jackie wont work for me as well...just have to wait for it to arrive from the states.



I’m intrigued, Narnanz.  

I’ve been debating whether or not to pull the trigger on a Coach Hampton Satchel with a similar clasp as the one you’ve described with your hobo.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m intrigued, Narnanz.
> 
> I’ve been debating whether or not to pull the trigger on a Coach Hampton Satchel with a similar clasp as the one you’ve described with your hobo.


I will post when I have it and give you my opinion


----------



## Ludmilla

Massaccesi is doing a sale and as I have to order a bag for a friend of my sister I am wondering if I want to jump the boat, too. Should I get a smaller Theia?
Taupe with silver hardware and light pink lining? Or another dark green vacchetta like my Charlotte?
Or should I be a good girl an order nothing?
But … Christmas … and my frustration level is somewhere on the moon right now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Massaccesi is doing a sale and as I have to order a bag for a friend of my sister I am wondering if I want to jump the boat, too. Should I get a smaller Theia?
> Taupe with silver hardware and light pink lining? Or another dark green vacchetta like my Charlotte?
> Or should I be a good girl an order nothing?
> But … Christmas … and my frustration level is somewhere on the moon right now.



Tis the season, Ludmilla!  

And a sale on the bags you love is too good to miss.  

Especially when prices are only going to increase.  

And your vision of taupe with silver hardware and a light pink lining is irresistible. 

I immediately think of a beautiful gift box with a silver bow and expensive pink tissue paper.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Tis the season, Ludmilla!
> 
> And a sale on the bags you love is too good to miss.
> 
> Especially when prices are only going to increase.
> 
> And your vision of taupe with silver hardware and a light pink lining is irresistible.
> 
> I immediately think of a beautiful gift box with a silver bow and expensive pink tissue paper.


Hehe. I will think about it. 
I am also considering the rising prices.  great minds think alike.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I will think about it.
> I am also considering the rising prices.  great minds think alike.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!   

To my mind there’s “Christmas Guilt”...  

And then there’s “Christmas Gilt.”   

Rising inflation is having its effects in one way or another on everyone. 

But when it comes to Christmas, there’s a difference between necessities and essentials.  

Necessities are the things we need on a daily basis.  

Essentials are those things that might seem frivolous, but have an incalculable value all their own.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> To my mind there’s “Christmas Guilt”...
> 
> And then there’s “Christmas Gilt.”
> 
> Rising inflation is having its effects in one way or another on everyone.
> 
> But when it comes to Christmas, there’s a difference between necessities and essentials.
> 
> Necessities are the things we need on a daily basis.
> 
> Essentials are those things that might seem frivolous, but have an incalculable value all their own.


So very true. And we all need a kind of frivolous Christmas this year!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> So very true. And we all need a kind of frivolous Christmas this year!



Indeed we do, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning my friends!!  I’m at work waiting for the day to begin. Went to they gym earlier had a great workout. Still in the Artsy


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> So very true. And we all need a kind of frivolous Christmas this year!


Absolutely, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Every so often one bag owner’s “buyer’s remorse” is another’s opportunity too good to be missed. 

And I think we all know who couldn’t resist seizing that opportunity.  

Case in point: the bag being offered was a Dooney Pebble Leather Crossbody Satchel. 

But as it was being offered in nearly “new out of the box” condition, it was apparent that it’s original owner had no idea how the bag was to be worn.  

Instead of breaking in the bag as it was meant to be, it remained in its pristine condition. 

Which made it virtually unwearable for its original owner. 





Evidently the only aspect of the bag that worked for its owner was/is its original crossbody strap. 

With that in mind, the bag was offered for sale (at a substantial discount) without its strap. 

Fortunately for the original owner, there was a knowledgeable Dooney enthusiast who understood precisely how the bag was meant to be worn. 
My “best offer” bid was accepted and the bag was sent on its way.  
Knowing exactly what I would be dealing with, I sprang into action the moment it arrived. 

I already had a crossbody strap that would work with the British tan trim. 

Next, with the help of one of my tried and true methods, I was able to “break in the bag” in a matter of hours rather than the time it would’ve taken wearing it day after day.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often one bag owner’s “buyer’s remorse” is another’s opportunity too good to be missed.
> 
> And I think we all know who couldn’t resist seizing that opportunity.
> 
> Case in point: the bag being offered was a Dooney Pebble Leather Crossbody Satchel.
> 
> But as it was being offered in nearly “new out of the box” condition, it was apparent that it’s original owner had no idea how the bag was to be worn.
> 
> Instead of breaking in the bag as it was meant to be, it remained in its pristine condition.
> 
> Which made it virtually unwearable for its original owner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251643
> 
> 
> Evidently the only aspect of the bag that worked for its owner was/is its original crossbody strap.
> 
> With that in mind, the bag was offered for sale (at a substantial discount) without its strap.
> 
> Fortunately for the original owner, there was a knowledgeable Dooney enthusiast who understood precisely how the bag was meant to be worn.
> My “best offer” bid was accepted and the bag was sent on its way.
> Knowing exactly what I would be dealing with, I sprang into action the moment it arrived.
> 
> I already had a crossbody strap that would work with the British tan trim.
> 
> Next, with the help of one of my tried and true methods, I was able to “break in the bag” in a matter of hours rather than the time it would’ve taken wearing it day after day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251606


That bag is lovely. But, I wonder … didn’t the previous owner knew how the bag looks like? 
You are very lucky that you got that bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is lovely. But, I wonder … didn’t the previous owner knew how the bag looks like?
> You are very lucky that you got that bag!



Lucky indeed, Ludmilla! 

Given the previous owner’s unfamiliarity with the bag, I have to wonder if the most likely scenario was that she‘d originally received the bag as a gift rather than choose it for herself? 

If that was the case, it would explain a lot. 

And serve as a reminder whenever I’m tempted to buy my argumentative younger sister a new bag. 

If I did, she’d take it as an insult as only she would.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often one bag owner’s “buyer’s remorse” is another’s opportunity too good to be missed.
> 
> And I think we all know who couldn’t resist seizing that opportunity.
> 
> Case in point: the bag being offered was a Dooney Pebble Leather Crossbody Satchel.
> 
> But as it was being offered in nearly “new out of the box” condition, it was apparent that it’s original owner had no idea how the bag was to be worn.
> 
> Instead of breaking in the bag as it was meant to be, it remained in its pristine condition.
> 
> Which made it virtually unwearable for its original owner.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251643
> 
> 
> Evidently the only aspect of the bag that worked for its owner was/is its original crossbody strap.
> 
> With that in mind, the bag was offered for sale (at a substantial discount) without its strap.
> 
> Fortunately for the original owner, there was a knowledgeable Dooney enthusiast who understood precisely how the bag was meant to be worn.
> My “best offer” bid was accepted and the bag was sent on its way.
> Knowing exactly what I would be dealing with, I sprang into action the moment it arrived.
> 
> I already had a crossbody strap that would work with the British tan trim.
> 
> Next, with the help of one of my tried and true methods, I was able to “break in the bag” in a matter of hours rather than the time it would’ve taken wearing it day after day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251606


What a beauty, Fim.
It was still stunning when you received it.
I love it in the two pictures.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies… after two  days on orange alert, meaning heavy rains, strong  winds… and consequently waterproof Longchamp Le Pliage…I finally took out one of my leather bags this morning..
One of my two Berthille


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, Fim.
> It was still stunning when you received it.
> I love it in the two pictures.





Mariapia said:


> Ladies… after two  days on orange alert, meaning heavy rains, strong  winds… and consequently waterproof Longchamp Le Pliage…I finally took out one of my leather bags this morning..
> One of my two Berthille
> View attachment 5252233



Good morning, Mariapia! 

Glad the weather has improved so you can wear your wonderful Berthille.    

I absolutely love the look of your bag, functional yet fashionable with its subtle details and canvas strap.


----------



## Tomsmom

Decided on a bag I haven’t taken out in a long while Damier ebene speedy 30



	

		
			
		

		
	
Ok Hm


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Decided on a bag I haven’t taken out in a long while Damier ebene speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 5252240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Hm



Happy Wednesday, Tomsmom! 

I’ve always felt that LV’s Damier Ebene is every bit as iconic as the brand’s traditional monogram with a slightly more cosmopolitan vibe. 

You couldn’t have chosen a better bag for the day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, Tomsmom!
> 
> I’ve always felt that LV’s Damier Ebene is every bit as iconic as the brand’s traditional monogram with a slightly more cosmopolitan vibe.
> 
> You couldn’t have chosen a better bag for the day!


Thank you Fim, this is also known as my “I stopped smoking bag”.  Dh wanted me to quit so he said, I’ll buy you a Louis Vuitton bag!”  I said you’re on!!  It’s been 9 years I think


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you Fim, this is also known as my “I stopped smoking bag”.  Dh wanted me to quit so he said, I’ll buy you a Louis Vuitton bag!”  I said you’re on!!  It’s been 9 years I think



When it comes to bags, better “money to burn” than tobacco!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you Fim, this is also known as my “I stopped smoking bag”.  Dh wanted me to quit so he said, I’ll buy you a Louis Vuitton bag!”  I said you’re on!!  It’s been 9 years I think


Wow, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Lucky indeed, Ludmilla!
> 
> Given the previous owner’s unfamiliarity with the bag, I have to wonder if the most likely scenario was that she‘d originally received the bag as a gift rather than choose it for herself?
> 
> If that was the case, it would explain a lot.
> 
> And serve as a reminder whenever I’m tempted to buy my argumentative younger sister a new bag.
> 
> If I did, she’d take it as an insult as only she would.


I think you could be right with the present theory.
Maybe the seller never was into bags and did not know how it should look like. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies… after two  days on orange alert, meaning heavy rains, strong  winds… and consequently waterproof Longchamp Le Pliage…I finally took out one of my leather bags this morning..
> One of my two Berthille
> View attachment 5252233


Jesus. Your weather is nothing for the fearless. Very happy that it is improving. An beautiful Bertille!


Tomsmom said:


> Decided on a bag I haven’t taken out in a long while Damier ebene speedy 30
> 
> View attachment 5252240
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok Hm


Love your Speedy.
And congrats on giving up smoking for 9 years! This is a great achievement!


----------



## Ludmilla

I have been a good girl today.
I did not order a MM bag for myself. Just the one for my sister‘s friend and one for my mother.
We plan to give it to her as Christmas/birthday present. Her birthday is on Dec. 30.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have been a good girl today.
> I did not order a MM bag for myself. Just the one for my sister‘s friend and one for my mother.
> We plan to give it to her as Christmas/birthday present. Her birthday is on Dec. 30.


You have been a good girl, Ludmilla. 
And I am sure you made the right choice for your sister’s friend and for your mum.It’s always a pleasure to buy a bag, even if it’s not going to be ours.
You must be very excited tonight.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have been a good girl today.
> I did not order a MM bag for myself. Just the one for my sister‘s friend and one for my mother.
> We plan to give it to her as Christmas/birthday present. Her birthday is on Dec. 30.



More than good, Ludmilla. 

Positively angelic!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You have been a good girl, Ludmilla.
> And I am sure you made the right choice for your sister’s friend and for your mum.It’s always a pleasure to buy a bag, even if it’s not going to be ours.
> You must be very excited tonight.


Hehe. True.  It is always exciting to buy bags, even though they are not for me.


Fimpagebag said:


> More than good, Ludmilla.
> 
> Positively angelic!


Good - maybe yes.
Angelic - definitely not.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  
The preowned Dooney I’d purchased for Christmas arrived late yesterday afternoon.  

Naturally I had to open the package to see how the bag had fared during its journey. 

And she’s perfect! 

Now the really hard part is tucking her away until Christmas.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> The preowned Dooney I’d purchased for Christmas arrived late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Naturally I had to open the package to see how the bag had fared during its journey.
> 
> And she’s perfect!
> 
> Now the really hard part is tucking her away until Christmas.


Be strong Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Be strong Fim!



I’ll do my best, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> The preowned Dooney I’d purchased for Christmas arrived late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> Naturally I had to open the package to see how the bag had fared during its journey.
> 
> And she’s perfect!
> 
> Now the really hard part is tucking her away until Christmas.


Of course, Fim…
We are all the same here.
As soon as we get a new bag…we take it out immediately…
But I am sure you’ll be patient.
The bags you have bought in the last weeks will help you resist temptation


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim…
> We are all the same here.
> As soon as we get a new bag…we take it out immediately…
> But I am sure you’ll be patient.
> The bags you have bought in the last weeks will help you resist temptation



You’re right of course, Mariapia.  

And I cannot think of a better bag to end my recent splurge.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning friends!!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning friends!!  Happy Friday!



Happy Friday, Tomsmom! 

With only a few errands to run this morning, my only pressing need is to decide which bag to wear.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Tomsmom!
> 
> With only a few errands to run this morning, my only pressing need is to decide which bag to wear.


Let us know which one you chose!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Hooray! We are going into lockdown again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Let us know which one you chose!



Despite the light snow, Lundy was the bag I chose.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Hooray! We are going into lockdown again.



Maybe not so happy Friday, Ludmilla.  

To quote the poet…”doesn’t that just suck!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Hooray! We are going into lockdown again.



We are all in the same boat, Ludmilla.
We all have to be careful and hope for the best…



Fimpagebag said:


> Despite the light snow, Lundy was the bag I chose.
> 
> View attachment 5254235



Lovely outfit and bag, Fim.
As usual…


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Hooray! We are going into lockdown again.


Oh no !!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are all in the same boat, Ludmilla.
> We all have to be careful and hope for the best…
> 
> 
> Lovely outfit and bag, Fim.
> As usual…



It helps having a surfeit of winter coats to go with a variety of bags, Mariapia. 

Is France going into lockdown as well? 

Where I live, precautions are being advised, but not enforced. 

Hopefully it won’t come to a lockdown. Otherwise many of our small locally owned businesses won’t survive.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It helps having a surfeit of winter coats to go with a variety of bags, Mariapia.
> 
> Is France going into lockdown as well?
> 
> Where I live, precautions are being advised, but not enforced.
> 
> Hopefully it won’t come to a lockdown. Otherwise many of our small locally owned businesses won’t survive.



I have quite a lot of different coats too, Fim.
And I would like to get another faux fur jacket in a vibrant colour.
That wouldn’t be wise, would it? 
My closets are already full.

We are not on lockdown at the moment but cases are rising.
 We have a pass that allows us to go the movies, restaurants , outdoor cafés etc… but no one asks for it any longer. 
We have to wear masks in shops, supermarkets, malls, hospitals, schools, hairdressing salons, railway stations, airports and on buses , planes and trains. Fortunately,  everyone wears one in those places.
Will that be enough ? No one knows.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning my islander friends!  Happy Saturday!  Went good shopping and I’m glad I went early with Thanksgiving approaching here in the US. Still in my speedy 30 Ebene.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning my islander friends!  Happy Saturday!  Went good shopping and I’m glad I went early with Thanksgiving approaching here in the US. Still in my speedy 30 Ebene.


I have seen one in action today. Lovely bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have seen one in action today. Lovely bag!



I haven’t seen a lot of designer bags for ages, Ludmilla…
Just a few Neverfulls and YSL small cross bodies ( real or fakes I don’t know)  on very young ladies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

Around this time of year, all too often the ghosts of “bags past” revisit me on eBay.

A few elicit a twinge of regret. 

While others merely reinforce my decision to part with them. 

But then there’s always that one bag that tempts me all over again. 

Fortunately my current bags stage an intervention to prevent me from making the same mistake…again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  
It’s Thanksgiving week where I live, with everyone planning for the big meal this Thursday. 

Almost without exception there will be turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, cranberry and stuffing. 

But then there will be those side dishes only prepared once a year with varying decrees of success. 

Topping off the meal will be a plethora of pies to suit anyone’s taste. 

And the more I think about it, the more I realize that I’ve more or less followed that same philosophy of the Thanksgiving feast with my bags. 

So for starters, in answer to that all important question “dark meat or light?”

My darkest brown Gerard Darel 24hr….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> It’s Thanksgiving week where I live, with everyone planning for the big meal this Thursday.
> 
> Almost without exception there will be turkey, mashed potatoes and gravy, cranberry and stuffing.
> 
> But then there will be those side dishes only prepared once a year with varying decrees of success.
> 
> Topping off the meal will be a plethora of pies to suit anyone’s taste.
> 
> And the more I think about it, the more I realize that I’ve more or less followed that same philosophy of the Thanksgiving feast with my bags.
> 
> So for starters, in answer to that all important question “dark meat or light?”
> 
> My darkest brown Gerard Darel 24hr….
> 
> View attachment 5256514


Happy Monday, Fim
Nice to see one of your beautiful Gérard Darel again..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, Fim
> Nice to see one of your beautiful Gérard Darel again..



Happy Monday, Mariapia. 

Though I love all my Darels, this one (being my first) has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies

I can’t believe it’s not raining this morning.
Time to take out my LV Girolata


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I can’t believe it’s not raining this morning.
> Time to take out my LV Girolata
> View attachment 5257312


Such a pretty bag, I love it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I can’t believe it’s not raining this morning.
> Time to take out my LV Girolata
> View attachment 5257312



Happy Tuesday, Mariapia!  

I love it when a bag like your Girolata has her own venturesome personality while more traditional LV icons remain enshrined.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I can’t believe it’s not raining this morning.
> Time to take out my LV Girolata
> View attachment 5257312


And that color is to die for!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Such a pretty bag, I love it!





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, Mariapia!
> I love it when a bag like your Girolata has her own venturesome personality while more traditional LV icons remain enshrined.



Thank you ladies.


----------



## Ludmilla

@Fimpagebag love your Darel! Mine was totally neglected this year.  
@Mariapia your LV is one of the prettiest LVs I know.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

Ludmilla said:


> Yes, avoid uncooperative sellers. There is no reason to chase after infos.
> I made the mistake to look at ebay today.
> Ugh. There is an oversized Mulb Alexa at a good price and good condition.
> We all know that I always wanted that bag.
> So much for my resolution to buy only one bag this year. Sigh.
> Tomorrow I am fetching the LC Neo and there is a Massaccesi on the way.
> Sigh.



I just breached my "no buy" year which would have ended in Feb 2022 to buy an oversized Alexa. I was so close, I nearly made it! But the excellent condition and the price! 
Actually, I did not breach it as I did lay down one exception, one clause "excellent condition and price" but I still feel bad for not making it to Feb 2022. I'm going to extend my "no buy" year to June 2022.


----------



## Fimpagebag

MulberryHeaux said:


> I just breached my "no buy" year which would have ended in Feb 2022 to buy an oversized Alexa. I was so close, I nearly made it! But the excellent condition and the price!
> Actually, I did not breach it as I did lay down one exception, one clause "excellent condition and price" but I still feel bad for not making it to Feb 2022. I'm going to extend my "no buy" year to June 2022.



Don’t be too hard on yourself, MulberryHeaux.  

There are some opportunities too good to miss.  

Better to feel a twinge of regret now rather than end up kicking yourself for missing out on a bag you’ve always wanted.


----------



## MulberryHeaux

Fimpagebag said:


> Don’t be too hard on yourself, MulberryHeaux.
> 
> There are some opportunities too good to miss.
> 
> Better to feel a twinge of regret now rather than end up kicking yourself for missing out on a bag you’ve always wanted.



Well, I had a good run, and to be fair I didn't think I would last as long as nine months. The guilty feeling is temporary because when I go back to the pictures the guilt dissipates as if it was never there lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

MulberryHeaux said:


> Well, I had a good run, and to be fair I didn't think I would last as long as nine months. The guilty feeling is temporary because when I go back to the pictures the guilt dissipates as if it was never there lol!



I know that same feeling, MulberryHeaux! 

Followed by the exquisite torture of anticipation waiting for the bag to arrive. 
Then finally once it arrives….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

I think the main reason I love bags so much is that they satisfy the exhibitionist in me without my having to stand on a street corner with an open raincoat.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think the main reason I love bags so much is that they satisfy the exhibitionist in me without my having to stand on a street corner with an open raincoat.
> 
> View attachment 5258274


Fim, you are too funny!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think the main reason I love bags so much is that they satisfy the exhibitionist in me without my having to stand on a street corner with an open raincoat.
> 
> View attachment 5258274


Love it!!


----------



## Narnanz

Um


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think the main reason I love bags so much is that they satisfy the exhibitionist in me without my having to stand on a street corner with an open raincoat.
> 
> View attachment 5258274


...all I can think of is Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego....because that hat looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Um
> 
> ...all I can think of is Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego....because that hat looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thanksgiving my American islanders!!  My daughters have been hard at work cooking leaving me to do the cleaning. All is good they’re awesome cooks!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Thanksgiving to all our American friends here


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Around here, the day after Thanksgiving is widely considered the first day of the Christmas shopping season. 

But I won’t be joining the merry throng. 

Once there was a bag I’d been stalking at one of my favorite retailers just a few days before Thanksgiving. 

But when I went in to buy it, it looked as though someone else had bought it. 

But then it went on “sale” on Black Friday, for substantially more than it had been before.  

And I refused to be duped. 

Hopefully whoever ended up buying the bag was thrilled they snagged such a bargain.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Around here, the day after Thanksgiving is widely considered the first day of the Christmas shopping season.
> 
> But I won’t be joining the merry throng.
> 
> Once there was a bag I’d been stalking at one of my favorite retailers just a few days before Thanksgiving.
> 
> But when I went in to buy it, it looked as though someone else had bought it.
> 
> But then it went on “sale” on Black Friday, for substantially more than it had been before.
> 
> And I refused to be duped.
> 
> Hopefully whoever ended up buying the bag was thrilled they snagged such a bargain.



For the reason you mention, Fim, and since I watched a TV programme about those so called bargains, I have never bought anything on Black Friday…


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m at the Sal Val and everything is half off, madhouse!  But everyone is nice so all is well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m at the Sal Val and everything is half off, madhouse!  But everyone is nice so all is well.



Happy Hunting, Tomsmom! You’re braver than me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Sooooo I went to the mall yesterday; total crazy atmosphere!  Ended up in TJ Maxx where it wasn’t so insane and ended up with good gifts. Today I’m going out with Miss 15 and then meeting up with an old friend for a Christmas fair. Should be nice. This friend and I have reconnected after 21 years .


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo I went to the mall yesterday; total crazy atmosphere!  Ended up in TJ Maxx where it wasn’t so insane and ended up with good gifts. Today I’m going out with Miss 15 and then meeting up with an old friend for a Christmas fair. Should be nice. This friend and I have reconnected after 21 years .


You have a wonderful day ahead,Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Holidays, fellow Islanders!   

Mother Nature may bring the snow….  

But my Gerard Darel provides the tinsel!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Holidays, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Mother Nature may bring the snow….
> 
> But my Gerard Darel provides the tinsel!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260906


Love the bag and coat combo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bag and coat combo!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

Tis the season for that little extra shine. Like a certain Marni tote I could mention..


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think the main reason I love bags so much is that they satisfy the exhibitionist in me without my having to stand on a street corner with an open raincoat.
> 
> View attachment 5258274





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Holidays, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Mother Nature may bring the snow….
> 
> But my Gerard Darel provides the tinsel!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260906


Love your outfits, Fim.
Esp. the first one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday everyone.
Christmas season is here. I cannot believe it. This year feels completely lost to me. Not feeling any Christmas spirit at all.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Holidays, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Mother Nature may bring the snow….
> 
> But my Gerard Darel provides the tinsel!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5260906



 Nice outfit and bag, Fim.
You are ready for winter.



Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.
> Christmas season is here. I cannot believe it. This year feels completely lost to me. Not feeling any Christmas spirit at all.



Same here, Ludmilla…


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m sorry Mariapia and Ludmilla, huge hugs all around it stinks that this virus is still affecting us all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday everyone.
> Christmas season is here. I cannot believe it. This year feels completely lost to me. Not feeling any Christmas spirit at all.





Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla…



And you both have every right to feel as you do, ladies. 

And you’re not alone. Even Santa has requested a stand in this year….


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning friends!  Back to work after a long weekend. Let’s hope the day isn’t crazy. Still in damier speedy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning friends!  Back to work after a long weekend. Let’s hope the day isn’t crazy. Still in damier speedy
> 
> View attachment 5261480



Happy Monday, Tomsmom!  

Such a great bag for this (or any) time of year.  

I’m especially fond of the dark brown handles and detail as this time of year can play havoc with vachetta leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Cyber Monday, fellow Islanders!  

While the bag I bought myself for Christmas has been put away until the day, it hasn’t stopped me from looking at bags online. 

Specifically for bags that are either in need of repair or rescue from someone else’s failed attempts.  

As of this moment I have a vintage discontinued Dooney and an abused Firenze on my watchlist. 

Both bags’ obvious flaws are well within my skill level so all that remains is whether or not their respective sellers accept my best offer(s).


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Cyber Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> While the bag I bought myself for Christmas has been put away until the day, it hasn’t stopped me from looking at bags online.
> 
> Specifically for bags that are either in need of repair or rescue from someone else’s failed attempts.
> 
> As of this moment I have a vintage discontinued Dooney and an abused Firenze on my watchlist.
> 
> Both bags’ obvious flaws are well within my skill level so all that remains is whether or not their respective sellers accept my best offer(s).


Happy Monday, Fim

What a good idea!  
I am not talented enough to do that but I am sure we’ll soon have before and after pics of the Dooney and Firenze.
Yes, we will because your sellers will accept your offers, I am sure..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, Fim
> 
> What a good idea!
> I am not talented enough to do that but I am sure we’ll soon have before and after pics of the Dooney and Firenze.
> Yes, we will because your sellers will accept your offers, I am sure..



From your lips to my sellers’ ears, Mariapia.  
Both my offers were accepted. Of the two, the Firenze has the most damage.  

The Dooney less so, as someone had attempted repairs with varying degrees of success. 

But given what little I’d ended up spending for both bags, I’m looking forward to the challenge.


----------



## Tomsmom

Felt the itch to change so The Valentino came rushing out!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Felt the itch to change so The Valentino came rushing out!
> View attachment 5262306



Good choice, Tomsmom!  

Looks great with your purse charm as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> From your lips to my sellers’ ears, Mariapia.
> Both my offers were accepted. Of the two, the Firenze has the most damage.
> 
> The Dooney less so, as someone had attempted repairs with varying degrees of success.
> 
> But given what little I’d ended up spending for both bags, I’m looking forward to the challenge.


We are all looking forward to seeing both bags, Fim, before you start rescuing them..


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies 

Today, I am taking out a bag that hasn’t seen the light of day for 3 years at least…
My Jean-Louis Fernandez ( It’s called Berthille now).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Today, I am taking out a bag that hasn’t seen the light of day for 3 years at least…
> My Jean-Louis Fernandez ( It’s called Berthille now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264109



Ooooh, what a truly wonderful bag, Mariapia!   

Everything detail is perfect. The color, the leather, the hardware and stitching…..     

I swoon….


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Today, I am taking out a bag that hasn’t seen the light of day for 3 years at least…
> My Jean-Louis Fernandez ( It’s called Berthille now).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264109


What a great choice!  Love it!


----------



## beauty4you2

Some lovely bags!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, Islanders! 

I’ve spent much of the past two days filling our freezer with venison. 

Now that‘s been accomplished, today I’m eagerly awaiting the arrival of the two bags in need of repair I ordered. 
Hopefully my reaction will be more….    

Than….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Before pics….

Capaccioli Firenze Boho Shoulder bag.





Strap damage…..





Dooney Quited Nylon “Spicy Collection” Crossbody….




Vachetta unevenly tanned, which is to be expected.

However, there’s evidence that the former owner attempted to use household cleaner to try to lighten the strap as it was when the bag was new. 

Minor splits on both the nylon and trim.







Needless to say, I can’t wait to address both bags’ issues.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

As to be expected, I’ve been hard at work with the two *very *preowned bags I bought. 

Unexpectedly (however) is that the bag I‘d thought would need the most work did not.  

All I needed to do was to gorilla glue the strap, zizz the zipper with a bar of soap so it would work smoothly, and stuff the bag with packing material to return it to its original contours.  

In fact, I’m so pleased with its progress that it’ll accompany me to my hairdresser this morning.  

Pics will follow when we return after my hair appointment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

As promised….

After some much needed TLC, my Capaccioli Firenze Boho Bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised….
> 
> After some much needed TLC, my Capaccioli Firenze Boho Bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264990


Beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful!



Glad you like it, Tomsmom!  

You might not think there’s much room in the bag, but it actually accommodates all my essentials and then some.  

Now that the zipper has been freed up, it allows for easy access as well as closing securely.   

It’s Florentine leather is TDF and the embroidery is without a flaw.  

Truthfully, I couldn’t be more pleased.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised….
> 
> After some much needed TLC, my Capaccioli Firenze Boho Bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264990


Good job, Fim.
Even before seeing the bags, I was sure you would be able to make them look brand new.
Bravo, bravo!
I can’t wait to see the second bag..


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you like it, Tomsmom!
> 
> You might not think there’s much room in the bag, but it actually accommodates all my essentials and then some.
> 
> Now that the zipper has been freed up, it allows for easy access as well as closing securely.
> 
> It’s Florentine leather is TDF and the embroidery is without a flaw.
> 
> Truthfully, I couldn’t be more pleased.


That is so great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Fim.
> Even before seeing the bags, I was sure you would be able to make them look brand new.
> Bravo, bravo!
> I can’t wait to see the second bag..



As always you are too kind, Mariapia. 

As for the second bag…. the splits in the nylon and nick in the leather trim have been repaired.  

In addition, I’ve abandoned the crossbody option in order to salvage as much of the original strap as I can.  

Along with that, the trim has been treated copiously with the same tinted leather moisturizer as the salvaged strap. 

Resulting in more of a tweak than an actual redesign. 

My Dooney Spicy (now) Handheld Satchel. 

Front view….





Back view…


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As always you are too kind, Mariapia.
> 
> As for the second bag…. the splits in the nylon and nick in the leather trim have been repaired.
> 
> In addition, I’ve abandoned the crossbody option in order to salvage as much of the original strap as I can.
> 
> Along with that, the trim has been treated copiously with the same tinted leather moisturizer as the salvaged strap.
> 
> Resulting in more of a tweak than an actual redesign.
> 
> My Dooney Spicy (now) Handheld Satchel.
> 
> Front view….
> 
> View attachment 5265091
> 
> 
> 
> Back view…
> 
> View attachment 5265095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265160


WOW.
I knew it, Fim!

You should start a business.
I love both bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> WOW.
> I knew it, Fim!
> 
> You should start a business.
> I love both bags.



Aww thank you, Mariapia. 

As fond as I was of my former Dooney Spicy Satchel, it was cumbersome to carry either handheld or as a shoulder bag. 

Primarily because it was eight inches across its base and was like carrying a traffic cone on my hip.  

So when the opportunity came to sell it, enabling me to buy my first Valentina Fiore, I didn’t hesitate. 
But I promised myself if I could ever find a smaller Spicy, I‘d go for it. 

Now after tweaking my recent purchase to better suit my taste, I couldn’t be more pleased.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> As always you are too kind, Mariapia.
> 
> As for the second bag…. the splits in the nylon and nick in the leather trim have been repaired.
> 
> In addition, I’ve abandoned the crossbody option in order to salvage as much of the original strap as I can.
> 
> Along with that, the trim has been treated copiously with the same tinted leather moisturizer as the salvaged strap.
> 
> Resulting in more of a tweak than an actual redesign.
> 
> My Dooney Spicy (now) Handheld Satchel.
> 
> Front view….
> 
> View attachment 5265091
> 
> 
> 
> Back view…
> 
> View attachment 5265095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265160


Beautiful job!!  I love it as a handheld!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful job!!  I love it as a handheld!



Thank you, Tomsmom. In a pinch I can wear it as a short shoulder bag, but not with a winter coat!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders. 

Once again it’s that time of year when a former colleague and dear friend sends me one of her very own homemade fruitcakes.  

And once again I am made painfully aware of my shortcomings as a human being. 

Because as much as I appreciate her gesture, she makes the most godawful fruitcake imaginable. 

And there’s absolutely nothing I can do with it to make it even remotely palatable. 

In the past I’ve even tried feeding it to the birds. 

But (judging from their reaction) were prepared to go full on Alfred Hitchcock rather than eat it. 
So this year I’m waving the white flag. 

The fruitcake is going straight to the compost heap after which I‘ll lie through my teeth when I call my friend to thank her for her gift.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Once again it’s that time of year when a former colleague and dear friend sends me one of her very own homemade fruitcakes.
> 
> And once again I am made painfully aware of my shortcomings as a human being.
> 
> Because as much as I appreciate her gesture, she makes the most godawful fruitcake imaginable.
> 
> And there’s absolutely nothing I can do with it to make it even remotely palatable.
> 
> In the past I’ve even tried feeding it to the birds.
> 
> But (judging from their reaction) were prepared to go full on Alfred Hitchcock rather than eat it.
> So this year I’m waving the white flag.
> 
> The fruitcake is going straight to the compost heap after which I‘ll lie through my teeth when I call my friend to thank her for her gift.


You haven’t even tasted it, Fim..
What if the lady finally improved the recipe?


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Saturday, ladies 

Today, it’s my Longchamp 3D’s turn…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You haven’t even tasted it, Fim..
> What if the lady finally improved the recipe?



She never will, Mariapia. It’s her grandmother’s recipe and as far as she’s concerned it’s perfect as is.

To add unintentional insult to digestive havoc, my friend herself doesn’t eat fruitcake.

For her it’s all about keeping her grandmother’s tradition alive.

And since none of her fruitcake’s recipients have ever marched to her house with torches lit and pitchforks raised, her family tradition will continue.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies
> 
> Today, it’s my Longchamp 3D’s turn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265696



Perfect choice, Mariapia!   

I love the 3D design. It takes a tote to a different level, fashionable and functional without any need for extraneous detail or current trends.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies
> 
> Today, it’s my Longchamp 3D’s turn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265696


That is such a great brown!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Perfect choice, Mariapia!
> 
> I love the 3D design. It takes a tote to a different level, fashionable and functional without any need for extraneous detail or current trends.





Tomsmom said:


> That is such a great brown!



Thank you, Tomsmom and Fim  
It’s one of my favourite bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As promised….
> 
> After some much needed TLC, my Capaccioli Firenze Boho Bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264989
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5264990





Fimpagebag said:


> As always you are too kind, Mariapia.
> 
> As for the second bag…. the splits in the nylon and nick in the leather trim have been repaired.
> 
> In addition, I’ve abandoned the crossbody option in order to salvage as much of the original strap as I can.
> 
> Along with that, the trim has been treated copiously with the same tinted leather moisturizer as the salvaged strap.
> 
> Resulting in more of a tweak than an actual redesign.
> 
> My Dooney Spicy (now) Handheld Satchel.
> 
> Front view….
> 
> View attachment 5265091
> 
> 
> 
> Back view…
> 
> View attachment 5265095
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265160


Both bags turned out great.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Both bags turned out great.



Thank you, Ludmilla.  

The embroidery on the Firenze immediately made me think of you and your knitting.  

As they say, “those who can do, those who can’t….buy!”


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning friends!  I had my COVID booster on Friday afternoon and I’m now feeling so much better. The side effects were more like extreme tiredness and hit me yesterday afternoon.  

I was wearing all black yesterday and just had to change bags to I chose my Pandora, I haven’t used her since we went to Las Vegas:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning friends!  I had my COVID booster on Friday afternoon and I’m now feeling so much better. The side effects were more like extreme tiredness and hit me yesterday afternoon.
> 
> I was wearing all black yesterday and just had to change bags to I chose my Pandora, I haven’t used her since we went to Las Vegas:
> View attachment 5266438



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!  

I’m so glad you’re feeling better.  

And I can think of no better antidote than your gorgeous Pandy!


----------



## Vintage_chloe_lover

Fimpagebag said:


> On a happier note, my Chloe Bay bag arrived today!
> 
> View attachment 4904642


Beautiful colour not seen this colour it's beautiful. I've just picked up a whiskey sort of colour one from consignment store at crazy price couldn't resist. Gonna give it a clean and see how she scrubs up. Love vintage Chloe and I lusted after these so much years ago


----------



## Fimpagebag

Vintage_chloe_lover said:


> Beautiful colour not seen this colour it's beautiful. I've just picked up a whiskey sort of colour one from consignment store at crazy price couldn't resist. Gonna give it a clean and see how she scrubs up. Love vintage Chloe and I lusted after these so much years ago



I almost hate to admit that I eventually sold my Blue Chloe. As beautiful as she was, she was just far too heavy for me given my wonky shoulder.

But she went to a lady who hasn’t stopped wearing it since she bought it from me. So ultimately she went to a good home where she is as adored as she should be.


----------



## Vintage_chloe_lover

Fimpagebag said:


> I almost hate to admit that I eventually sold my Blue Chloe. As beautiful as she was, she was just far too heavy for me given my wonky shoulder.
> 
> But she went to a lady who hasn’t stopped wearing it since she bought it from me. So ultimately she went to a good home where she is as adored as she should be.


It's such a shame they haven't held their value as the leather on Chloe is gorgeous .... And the these were iconic pieces


----------



## Fimpagebag

Vintage_chloe_lover said:


> It's such a shame they haven't held their value as the leather on Chloe is gorgeous .... And the these were iconic pieces



You’re absolutely right. Chloe‘s vintage leather is to die for. 

As for the lady who bought my blue Chloe, regardless of what she paid, for her it’s priceless.


----------



## Tomsmom

Vintage_chloe_lover said:


> Beautiful colour not seen this colour it's beautiful. I've just picked up a whiskey sort of colour one from consignment store at crazy price couldn't resist. Gonna give it a clean and see how she scrubs up. Love vintage Chloe and I lusted after these so much years ago


I am a sucker for such gold hardware!  Love the color too !  Great choice


----------



## Mariapia

Glorious weather in the area for a change..
My Longchamp Cuir is my companion today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Beautiful blue!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

It’s no secret that I live in a fairly insular rural community. People here will conversely give you the shirt off their back, or blow you away if you hurt their dog.  

So trying to get 40,000 rugged individuals on the same page is akin to herding cats. 

Except when it comes to the Christmas Holidays.

As the birthplace of the man who established the first “Santa School” in 1937, our County has taken it upon itself to continue in that same holiday spirit of Charles W. Howard.

But in our County, Santa trades in his sleigh for a whole different kind of Deere!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s no secret that I live in a fairly insular rural community. People here will conversely give you the shirt off their back, or blow you away if you hurt their dog.
> 
> So trying to get 40,000 rugged individuals on the same page is akin to herding cats.
> 
> Except when it comes to the Christmas Holidays.
> 
> As the birthplace of the man who established the first “Santa School” in 1937, our County has taken it upon itself to continue in that same holiday spirit of Charles W. Howard.
> 
> But in our County, Santa trades in his sleigh for a whole different kind of Deere!
> 
> View attachment 5267721


Love this


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Glorious weather in the area for a change..
> My Longchamp Cuir is my companion today.
> View attachment 5266995



Sorry to have been so remiss in my response, Mariapia. 

Especially when you think if it hadn’t been for your beautiful Blue Cuir, I never would’ve been inspired to pursue one for myself. 

So to your beautiful Cuir from her American cousin….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

With the new fallen snow as inspiration, decided to go with my Teal/Green Valentina Fiore Tote today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Sorry to have been so remiss in my response, Mariapia.
> 
> Especially when you think if it hadn’t been for your beautiful Blue Cuir, I never would’ve been inspired to pursue one for myself.
> 
> So to your beautiful Cuir from her American cousin….
> 
> View attachment 5267996



Yes, Fim, they are twin cousins…..   



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With the new fallen snow as inspiration, decided to go with my Teal/Green Valentina Fiore Tote today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268457



That Valentina is a pure gem, like her sisters.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With the new fallen snow as inspiration, decided to go with my Teal/Green Valentina Fiore Tote today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268457


Love the contrast!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, after seeing so many lovely bags here. I had to do something..
Here is my Bandit Manchot….


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, after seeing so many lovely bags here. I had to do something..
> Here is my Bandit Manchot….
> View attachment 5268497


Great bag!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, after seeing so many lovely bags here. I had to do something..
> Here is my Bandit Manchot….
> View attachment 5268497



I think what I love most about your bags, Mariapia, is that they are so quintessentially *you. *

Practical yet elegant, with that indefinable “je nais se quoi” that I so admire, and can only hope to emulate.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I think what I love most about your bags, Mariapia, is that they are so quintessentially *you. *
> 
> Practical yet elegant, with that indefinable “je nais se quoi” that I so admire, and can only hope to emulate.


Thank you, Fim, for your nice words. 
I bought this Bandit Manchot because I fell in love with its  smooshy leather and colour as soon as I saw it.
It’s also very light weight…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim, for your nice words.
> I bought this Bandit Manchot because I fell in love with its  smooshy leather and colour as soon as I saw it.
> It’s also very light weight…



I agree, Mariapia. Your Bandit Manchot checks all the boxes for the perfect tote.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning (it’s still before noon here). Last night I made steps to further my application for the Masters of Nursing program I am planning to begin in February. Im excited but apprehensive.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning (it’s still before noon here). Last night I made steps to further my application for the Masters of Nursing program I am planning to begin in February. Im excited but apprehensive.


Excited, apprehensive but … fully determined as well, Tomsmom


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> Excited, apprehensive but … fully determined as well, Tomsmom


That is wonderful!  From a fellow RN I am very proud of you and you will succeed!!! When I wanted additional education (back on the old days, lol) if you got a Master's degree you had to go into administration.There were no nurse practitioners.  I did not want to do that. So I ended up going to law school of all things!  Good luck to you dear.


----------



## southernbelle43

With all the hassle of the holiday season, you sometimes just want a big old ugly workhorse of a bag. Ergo, my Col. Littleton buffalo leather tote with the perfect length straps.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> That is wonderful!  From a fellow RN I am very proud of you and you will succeed!!! When I wanted additional education (back on the old days, lol) if you got a Master's degree you had to go into administration.There were no nurse practitioners.  I did not want to do that. So I ended up going to law school of all things!  Good luck to you dear.


I’m planning on concentrating on education, I dont want to be an NP.


----------



## Mariapia

southernbelle43 said:


> With all the hassle of the holiday season, you sometimes just want a big old ugly workhorse of a bag. Ergo, my Col. Littleton buffalo leather tote with the perfect length straps.


i can’t see your pic, southernbelle, but I have just googled the brand and saw the Bentley tote. Is it the bag you are talking about?
The leather looks wonderful.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> With all the hassle of the holiday season, you sometimes just want a big old ugly workhorse of a bag. Ergo, my Col. Littleton buffalo leather tote with the perfect length straps.


Hi we can’t see the pic


----------



## southernbelle43




----------



## southernbelle43

Can you see it now?  it shows up in my posts, so it has to be something wrong in TPF end. LOL it even shows up in your post that you cannot see it, lol.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> i can’t see your pic, southernbelle, but I have just googled the brand and saw the Bentley tote. Is it the bag you are talking about?
> The leather looks wonderful.


Yes it is.  Very rugged.


----------



## Tomsmom

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 5269746


Love it the leather looks great!


----------



## Tomsmom

My Christmas gift arrived today!!  It’s a limited edition speedy 30….must wait…


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> My Christmas gift arrived today!!  It’s a limited edition speedy 30….must wait…


I'm excited for you!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I'm excited for you!


Thank you !


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags last night, could t resist the Gucci


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> View attachment 5269746



A workhorse of quality and forthright style, Southernbelle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags last night, could t resist the Gucci
> View attachment 5270125



Who could, Tomsmom?  

Belated congrats on your decision to go for your masters degree.  

(I was out all day yesterday Christmas shopping with my daughter and didn’t see your post until late last evening)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My Christmas gift arrived today!!  It’s a limited edition speedy 30….must wait…



Oooh can hardly wait to see which iteration it is, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Who could, Tomsmom?
> 
> Belated congrats on your decision to go for your masters degree.
> 
> (I was out all day yesterday Christmas shopping with my daughter and didn’t see your post until late last evening)


Thank you !  No explanation needed you’re always so thoughtful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Yesterday Christmas shopping with my daughter was mildly exhausting, but hugely satisfying. Neither of us began the day with a list.  

And ended the day with a haul worthy of Santa’s sleigh. 

On a “purse-nal” level, no bag I saw could equal any of the bags I already have. 

Which only leaves you merry bunch of enablers to tempt me with your wonderful bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Fim, for your nice words.
> I bought this Bandit Manchot because I fell in love with its  smooshy leather and colour as soon as I saw it.
> It’s also very light weight…


Is this new?


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning (it’s still before noon here). Last night I made steps to further my application for the Masters of Nursing program I am planning to begin in February. Im excited but apprehensive.


Kudos to you. I cannot imagine by any means going back to uni. I am really very much done with learning.


Tomsmom said:


> My Christmas gift arrived today!!  It’s a limited edition speedy 30….must wait…


Ooh. I am very curious!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Yesterday Christmas shopping with my daughter was mildly exhausting, but hugely satisfying. Neither of us began the day with a list.
> 
> And ended the day with a haul worthy of Santa’s sleigh.
> 
> On a “purse-nal” level, no bag I saw could equal any of the bags I already have.
> 
> Which only leaves you merry bunch of enablers to tempt me with your wonderful bags!


It is a good thing not to be tempted.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Is this new?



Yes, Ludmilla, it is new.
It looks like my Manila Grace  but it’s easier to get in and out of. On the other hand, it’s as light weight as a nylon Le Pliage.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags last night, could t resist the Gucci
> View attachment 5270125


I love this!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

One of the best things about Christmas shopping with my daughter is that I don’t have to guess what presents either she or her husband truly would like.

And the same holds true for what present I would like. 

This year it was all about another pair of winter boots for me.

And my daughter (being my daughter) reminded me when we found a gray pair I loved that I should get another pair like them in black as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> One of the best things about Christmas shopping with my daughter is that I don’t have to guess what presents either she or her husband truly would like.
> 
> And the same holds true for what present I would like.
> 
> This year it was all about another pair of winter boots for me.
> 
> And my daughter (being my daughter) reminded me when we found a gray pair I loved that I should get another pair like them in black as well.


This is the best Christmas shopping I know, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This is the best Christmas shopping I know, Fim.



So true, Mariapia.  

As ungrateful as it sounds, I’d had my share of godawful Christmas presents growing up and later on in life from my mother in law. 

Of course, to be fair to her, she never quite forgave me for giving my DH’s ne’er do well brother just what he‘d wanted every Christmas. 

A carton of cigarettes and a bottle of Jack Daniels!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning friends!  I hit the panic button last night convinced I didn’t buy enough gifts for my kids. So miss 15 and I hit up tj Maxx last night. I know Christmas isn’t about the “gifts” but jeez I need to get a grip.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Yes, Ludmilla, it is new.
> It looks like my Manila Grace  but it’s easier to get in and out of. On the other hand, it’s as light weight as a nylon Le Pliage.


This is lovely. And I love lightweight. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> One of the best things about Christmas shopping with my daughter is that I don’t have to guess what presents either she or her husband truly would like.
> 
> And the same holds true for what present I would like.
> 
> This year it was all about another pair of winter boots for me.
> 
> And my daughter (being my daughter) reminded me when we found a gray pair I loved that I should get another pair like them in black as well.


Nice! And yes - I hope you got the black pair as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is lovely. And I love lightweight.


Ludmilla , we all have noticed that lots of ladies here often  ask about the weight of the leather bag we post a picture of .
We carry so many things every day…that unless we go to work by car, we can’t imagine carrying a heavy bag all day.


----------



## SEWDimples

Hello! Here’s an Italian bag that I purchased last year or more from TJ Maxx. Today, I found it in my closet while looking for another bag. Love the nickel/silver hardware and leather interior. Must use it in the spring.


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Hello! Here’s an Italian bag that I purchased last year or more from TJ Maxx. Today, I found it in my closet while looking for another bag. Love the nickel/silver hardware and leather interior. Must use it in the spring.
> View attachment 5273235
> View attachment 5273236
> View attachment 5273237
> View attachment 5273238
> View attachment 5273239
> View attachment 5273240
> View attachment 5273241


Great bag and what a score!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SEWDimples said:


> Hello! Here’s an Italian bag that I purchased last year or more from TJ Maxx. Today, I found it in my closet while looking for another bag. Love the nickel/silver hardware and leather interior. Must use it in the spring.
> View attachment 5273235
> View attachment 5273236
> View attachment 5273237
> View attachment 5273238
> View attachment 5273239
> View attachment 5273240
> View attachment 5273241



Love the bag, SewDimples! 

The color, the style, and the hardware all work together so beautifully.  

And at that price….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Our County was hit hard with high winds, widespread damage, and downed power lines over the weekend. 

While we sustained no serious damage on the Home Farm, we were without electricity from Saturday afternoon until late last night. 

But not powerless. Our wood burning stove provided heat and a cooking surface while our well supplied drinking water.  

In addition, the temperature outside provided the necessary refrigeration for our more perishable items.  

We had plenty of batteries for our flashlights and books to read as well as a few of old favorite board games.   

We also kept our phones and WiFi hot spot charged with the help of an adapter that fit in one of our vehicle’s cigarette lighter and kept our online presence strictly for local alerts and progress reports from the power company.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Our County was hit hard with high winds, widespread damage, and downed power lines over the weekend.
> 
> While we sustained no serious damage on the Home Farm, we were without electricity from Saturday afternoon until late last night.
> 
> But not powerless. Our wood burning stove provided heat and a cooking surface while our well supplied drinking water.
> 
> In addition, the temperature outside provided the necessary refrigeration for our more perishable items.
> 
> We had plenty of batteries for our flashlights and books to read as well as a few of old favorite board games.
> 
> We also kept our phones and WiFi hot spot charged with the help of an adapter that fit in one of our vehicle’s cigarette lighter and kept our online presence strictly for local alerts and progress reports from the power company.


You sound so self sufficient!  I’m glad you weren’t too uncomfortable during this time.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Our County was hit hard with high winds, widespread damage, and downed power lines over the weekend.
> 
> While we sustained no serious damage on the Home Farm, we were without electricity from Saturday afternoon until late last night.
> 
> But not powerless. Our wood burning stove provided heat and a cooking surface while our well supplied drinking water.
> 
> In addition, the temperature outside provided the necessary refrigeration for our more perishable items.
> 
> We had plenty of batteries for our flashlights and books to read as well as a few of old favorite board games.
> 
> We also kept our phones and WiFi hot spot charged with the help of an adapter that fit in one of our vehicle’s cigarette lighter and kept our online presence strictly for local alerts and progress reports from the power company.


I would be a complete mess if something like that happens to me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You sound so self sufficient!  I’m glad you weren’t too uncomfortable during this time.






Ludmilla said:


> I would be a complete mess if something like that happens to me.



Don’t give me too much credit, ladies. “Roughing it” was a right of passage when I grew up. 

Once my friends and I possessed the necessary survival skills, we could go camp out in the woods without parental supervision.


----------



## Mariapia

SEWDimples said:


> Hello! Here’s an Italian bag that I purchased last year or more from TJ Maxx. Today, I found it in my closet while looking for another bag. Love the nickel/silver hardware and leather interior. Must use it in the spring.
> View attachment 5273235
> View attachment 5273236
> View attachment 5273237
> View attachment 5273238
> View attachment 5273239
> View attachment 5273240
> View attachment 5273241


What a lovely bag, SEWDimples  
Why wait for spring?
A beige bag can be used all year round.
If I were you, I would take it out today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Our County was hit hard with high winds, widespread damage, and downed power lines over the weekend.
> 
> While we sustained no serious damage on the Home Farm, we were without electricity from Saturday afternoon until late last night.
> 
> But not powerless. Our wood burning stove provided heat and a cooking surface while our well supplied drinking water.
> 
> In addition, the temperature outside provided the necessary refrigeration for our more perishable items.
> 
> We had plenty of batteries for our flashlights and books to read as well as a few of old favorite board games.
> 
> We also kept our phones and WiFi hot spot charged with the help of an adapter that fit in one of our vehicle’s cigarette lighter and kept our online presence strictly for local alerts and progress reports from the power company.


Congratulations Fim!
I am in awe. It seems you can beat anything.
If only I were like you….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Congratulations Fim!
> I am in awe. It seems you can beat anything.
> If only I were like you….



I don’t think humanity in general would be able to handle more than one Fim, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Hi everyone! We’ve had 3 cases of positive covid cases in the past 2 weeks or so. I’m not nervous but I do worry about the school being shut down. Although there are other schools with way more cases and they are still open.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Hopefully your school will remain open, Tomsmom. 

Stay sane, stay brave.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders. 

Wherever you live, whatever restrictions are being enforced, the Holiday season remains upon us. 

And finding the Holiday spirit within us has never been so important. 

Which admittedly is easier said than done. 

My best advice is to channel Santa’s elves. 

There they are, way up North in their workshop hard at work, their efforts taken mostly for granted.  

But still they persist. More often than not, they break into song. 

Which has been known to cause Santa some concern….


----------



## SEWDimples

Yesterday, I found this woven tote at TJ Maxx. Love the color with a cute little pouch. The leather is so soft and a decent price. Have any of you heard of  the Falor brand?


----------



## Mariapia

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I found this woven tote at TJ Maxx. Love the color with a cute little pouch. The leather is so soft and a decent price. Have any of you heard of  the Falor brand?
> View attachment 5274167
> 
> View attachment 5274168


Here is what I have found, SEWDimples:
*FALOR*


_Tuscany, Italy_

Falor makes woven bags.
Bags that an artisan cares for, creates, and takes care of until the end. He chooses their pieces, twines the leather with extreme care until they’re unique. An identical item doesn’t exist. Every time you wear a Falor you will be sure to not find a similar one. Falorni is an Italian family. Not an ordinary family, but also a piece of history made of ideas, creativity, innovation, and uniqueness.
Tuscan hills and their unmistakable green hues are the settings where Falor’s bags are studied and realized. This craftsmanship comes from far away; the Falorni started in the footwear industry and then became famous all over the world thanks to shoulder bags, handbags, and shopping bags.
Today the company has grown. Its heart remains Tuscan, in full Tuscan style but with a strong focus on oriental markets.
Falor can be worn on every occasion because you can be sure of wearing a unique item of the MADE IN ITALY label.









						BAEMI ITALIAN ARTISANAL BAGS
					

the best designer and artisan shops of Italian leather goods




					baemi.it


----------



## Fimpagebag

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I found this woven tote at TJ Maxx. Love the color with a cute little pouch. The leather is so soft and a decent price. Have any of you heard of  the Falor brand?
> View attachment 5274167
> 
> View attachment 5274168



Another great find, SEWDimples! 

I actually saw this same bag at our area’s TJMAXX at full price and was still seriously tempted. 

Only it’s size held me back from snatching it up for myself. 

Its quality is undeniable and for you to get one at that price is a stroke of genius!


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Yesterday, I found this woven tote at TJ Maxx. Love the color with a cute little pouch. The leather is so soft and a decent price. Have any of you heard of  the Falor brand?
> View attachment 5274167
> 
> View attachment 5274168


Pretty bag!!


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think the main reason I love bags so much is that they satisfy the exhibitionist in me without my having to stand on a street corner with an open raincoat.
> 
> View attachment 5258274


You are funny! Like your bag. I saw a small version of this bag at the TJ Maxx. I’ll go back when in a few weeks to try and buy it when it is reduced. Thanks foe sharing these beauties. 


Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday, ladies
> 
> Today, it’s my Longchamp 3D’s turn…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265696


Beautiful. I’ve always liked this bag. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With the new fallen snow as inspiration, decided to go with my Teal/Green Valentina Fiore Tote today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268457


Thanks foe sharing. I saw a smaller size of this bag at TJ Maxx, but passed because it was still full price. I’ll go back again in a few weeks to check.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

The sun is shining and Christmas Eve is only a week away. 

Feeling festive, I’m opting for my Capaccioli Firenze today.


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The sun is shining and Christmas Eve is only a week away.
> 
> Feeling festive, I’m opting for my Capaccioli Firenze today.
> 
> View attachment 5275425


Love this! Hope your power lines were repaired and you didn’t lose too much perishable food! Going back to see if you posted a pic of the gray or balck boots


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> Love this! Hope your power lines were repaired and you didn’t lose too much perishable food! Going back to see if you posted a pic of the gray or balck boots



Your wish is my command, 880.  

Both pairs of my daughter’s gift of Columbia boots. 

Full disclosure: I’ve already worn the black pair and can’t say enough good things about these puffy boots.  

Weatherproof and warm, they’re lightweight with substantial soles. I also love how easy they are to put on and take off while their elastic tops allow me to effortlessly tuck in my pant legs.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The sun is shining and Christmas Eve is only a week away.
> 
> Feeling festive, I’m opting for my Capaccioli Firenze today.
> 
> View attachment 5275425



A real beauty, Fim 



Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, 880.
> 
> Both pairs of my daughter’s gift of Columbia boots.
> 
> Full disclosure: I’ve already worn the black pair and can’t say enough good things about these puffy boots.
> 
> Weatherproof and warm, they’re lightweight with substantial soles. I also love how easy they are to put on and take off while their elastic tops allow me to effortlessly tuck in my pant legs.
> 
> View attachment 5275437



Winter is coming and you are all set, Fim.
Congrats on your two pairs of Columbia boots


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  There’s a rumor of our school closing, but nothing difinitive, hence why I dislike rumors. 
I found a score of a deal on Facebook marketplace for a Manhattan PM bag, the seller was in New Jersey so I had my mom who lives there get the bag for me. I can’t wait to see it in person!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A real beauty, Fim
> 
> Winter is coming and you are all set, Fim.
> Congrats on your two pairs of Columbia boots



Thank you for your always kind words, Mariapia.  

But they may be premature.  

Inspired by Santa’s elves, I currently have three ill used bags due to arrive before Christmas.  
All three desperately need work and will sorely test my abilities. 

But there was something so plaintive about them...  

I blame the egg nog.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  There’s a rumor of our school closing, but nothing difinitive, hence why I dislike rumors.
> I found a score of a deal on Facebook marketplace for a Manhattan PM bag, the seller was in New Jersey so I had my mom who lives there get the bag for me. I can’t wait to see it in person!!



Well done, Tomsmom! 

In the face of uncertainty the one thing we can always depend on is that you will find another killer bag to add to your collection.  

Like you, I can’t wait to see your Manhattan PM.


----------



## Fimpagebag

The first wreck has arrived. 

A battered vintage Wilson Leather woven bag. 

Corners are badly scuffed, leather is dirty and dry, but I’m determined to salvage it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The first wreck has arrived.
> 
> A battered vintage Wilson Leather woven bag.
> 
> Corners are badly scuffed, leather is dirty and dry, but I’m determined to salvage it.
> 
> View attachment 5275759
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5275761
> View attachment 5275762



Remember what I said, Fim?
You have found yourself a new job….you should start a business.
I am sure your battered Wilson will start a new wonderful life after being taken care of by a talented lady like you.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  There’s a rumor of our school closing, but nothing difinitive, hence why I dislike rumors.
> I found a score of a deal on Facebook marketplace for a Manhattan PM bag, the seller was in New Jersey so I had my mom who lives there get the bag for me. I can’t wait to see it in person!!


I love the Manhattan, Tomsmom.
I can’t wait to see it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I love the Manhattan, Tomsmom.
> I can’t wait to see it.


Me too, lol!  I’m picking her up tomorrow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Remember what I said, Fim?
> You have found yourself a new job….you should start a business.
> I am sure your battered Wilson will start a new wonderful life after being taken care of by a talented lady like you.



Let’s hope I‘ve justified your faith in my abilities, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

As much I’d hoped to restore the vintage Wilson woven leather bag I received yesterday, I realized it was time to wave the white flag. 

So instead of restoring the bag, it’s been reimagined. 

To recap: this is how it looked it when I received it….   




And here it is now after considerable thought and no small effort….  




I freely admit, I’m pardonable pleased with the results.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As much I’d hoped to restore the vintage Wilson woven leather bag I received yesterday, I realized it was time to wave the white flag.
> 
> So instead of restoring the bag, it’s been reimagined.
> 
> To recap: this is how it looked it when I received it….
> 
> View attachment 5276259
> 
> 
> And here it is now after considerable thought and no small effort….
> 
> View attachment 5276260
> 
> 
> I freely admit, I’m pardonable pleased with the results.
> 
> View attachment 5276264


You can be pleased, Fim.
Wonderful rehab.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As much I’d hoped to restore the vintage Wilson woven leather bag I received yesterday, I realized it was time to wave the white flag.
> 
> So instead of restoring the bag, it’s been reimagined.
> 
> To recap: this is how it looked it when I received it….
> 
> View attachment 5276259
> 
> 
> And here it is now after considerable thought and no small effort….
> 
> View attachment 5276260
> 
> 
> I freely admit, I’m pardonable pleased with the results.
> 
> View attachment 5276264


Love it!  You did an amazing job!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As much I’d hoped to restore the vintage Wilson woven leather bag I received yesterday, I realized it was time to wave the white flag.
> 
> So instead of restoring the bag, it’s been reimagined.
> 
> To recap: this is how it looked it when I received it….
> 
> View attachment 5276259
> 
> 
> And here it is now after considerable thought and no small effort….
> 
> View attachment 5276260
> 
> 
> I freely admit, I’m pardonable pleased with the results.
> 
> View attachment 5276264


I like it better this way! It's gorgeous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You can be pleased, Fim.
> Wonderful rehab.



*I’m glad you like it, Mariapia.  

I’ve always had something of the Harlequin in my nature. And now I have a bag to match!  *



Tomsmom said:


> Love it!  You did an amazing job!
> 
> *Thank you, Tomsmom!
> The hardest part of the whole process was deciding which direction to take.   *





whateve said:


> I like it better this way! It's gorgeous.



*I like this iteration better as well, whateve.  

And I liked it even more once it was done!  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Winter can be a challenge at best when it comes to our bags.  

Especially where I live. There are days when the temp is well below zero, with the wind chill factor driving it even lower.   

Those are the days when I dive into my closet for my vintage Wisconsin Lakeland beaver fur coat. 

Impervious to even the coldest temps, it has always presented a challenge to whatever bag I carried.  

Until now.  

One of my recently purchased “rescue/rehab” bags, it actually required very little effort on my part.  

A 1979 vintage very dark brown Wilson Leather Tote.   



	

		
			
		

		
	
1

Its leather is gloriously supple and its condition is exceptional. 

(note: any white specks you see in the pic are actually falling snow)

As for its ridiculously low price, I can only assume that the seller was daunted by the bag’s handles.  

In nearly new unworn condition, they were admittedly stiff and unyielding.  

All it took was warming the bag by the wood burning stove and scrunching the handles for the best part of an hour until they became more cooperative.   

As for the results…..







Mission accomplished!


----------



## Tomsmom

So yesterday I picked up my Manhattan bag. I love it!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So yesterday I picked up my Manhattan bag. I love it!!
> View attachment 5277278



What a beauty, Tomsmom!  

The Manhattan has always been one of my favorites.  

It’s the perfect merger of high end design and utility.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Winter can be a challenge at best when it comes to our bags.
> 
> Especially where I live. There are days when the temp is well below zero, with the wind chill factor driving it even lower.
> 
> Those are the days when I dive into my closet for my vintage Wisconsin Lakeland beaver fur coat.
> 
> Impervious to even the coldest temps, it has always presented a challenge to whatever bag I carried.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> One of my recently purchased “rescue/rehab” bags, it actually required very little effort on my part.
> 
> A 1979 vintage very dark brown Wilson Leather Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5277222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Its leather is gloriously supple and its condition is exceptional.
> 
> (note: any white specks you see in the pic are actually falling snow)
> 
> As for its ridiculously low price, I can only assume that the seller was daunted by the bag’s handles.
> 
> In nearly new unworn condition, they were admittedly stiff and unyielding.
> 
> All it took was warming the bag by the wood burning stove and scrunching the handles for the best part of an hour until they became more cooperative.
> 
> As for the results…..
> 
> View attachment 5277248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277250
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished!


Wonderful lady in black and lovely Wilson bag..


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So yesterday I picked up my Manhattan bag. I love it!!
> View attachment 5277278


A big WOW, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday everyone!
Love all your new bags!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday to all!!  It is crazy here with Covid cases!  My school is open with a fraction of students in attendance.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday morning, fellow Islanders! 

As has often been said, “sometimes you win, sometimes you lose.”   

The vintage Saks Fifth Avenue bag I’d hoped to rehab did not respond well to my efforts.  

Every attempt I made only made things worse.  
Eventually I had to admit defeat.  

But it wasn’t a total loss. I salvaged the hardware for future projects and learned a lot throughout the whole process.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday everyone!
> Love all your new bags!



Happy Monday, Ludmilla! 

Season’s Greetings from my Dooney Florentine to her German twin!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday to all!!  It is crazy here with Covid cases!  My school is open with a fraction of students in attendance.



While things can always get worse, they can also get better, Tomsmom.  

An indomitable spirit and sense of humor can weather whatever life throws at us.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday to all!!  It is crazy here with Covid cases!  My school is open with a fraction of students in attendance.





Fimpagebag said:


> While things can always get worse, they can also get better, Tomsmom.
> An indomitable spirit and sense of humor can weather whatever life throws at us.


Tomsmom, Fim said it all…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Tomsmom, Fim said it all…



Happy Holidays, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> While things can always get worse, they can also get better, Tomsmom.
> 
> An indomitable spirit and sense of humor can weather whatever life throws at us.


The staff that is here definitely have a sense of humor, thank good ness !


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Holidays, Mariapia!
> 
> View attachment 5277962


Happy Holidays, Fim.
  
It’s nice to see your silver Gérard Darel again…


----------



## 880

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Winter can be a challenge at best when it comes to our bags.
> 
> Especially where I live. There are days when the temp is well below zero, with the wind chill factor driving it even lower.
> 
> Those are the days when I dive into my closet for my vintage Wisconsin Lakeland beaver fur coat.
> 
> Impervious to even the coldest temps, it has always presented a challenge to whatever bag I carried.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> One of my recently purchased “rescue/rehab” bags, it actually required very little effort on my part.
> 
> A 1979 vintage very dark brown Wilson Leather Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5277222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Its leather is gloriously supple and its condition is exceptional.
> 
> (note: any white specks you see in the pic are actually falling snow)
> 
> As for its ridiculously low price, I can only assume that the seller was daunted by the bag’s handles.
> 
> In nearly new unworn condition, they were admittedly stiff and unyielding.
> 
> All it took was warming the bag by the wood burning stove and scrunching the handles for the best part of an hour until they became more cooperative.
> 
> As for the results…..
> 
> View attachment 5277248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277250
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished!


Love this ( and the rehab Wilson harlequin and your new boots!) hugs


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Holidays, Fim.
> 
> It’s nice to see your silver Gérard Darel again…



‘Tis the season, Mariapia!  

My silver Gerard Darel loves Christmas carols. Especially “Silver Bells”.


----------



## Fimpagebag

880 said:


> Love this ( and the rehab Wilson harlequin and your new boots!) hugs



Thank you so much, 880. 

One particular bag of mine has a Season’s Greeting just for you. 

While I’d even had my doubts, you alone had seen this bag’s potential.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you so much, 880.
> 
> One particular bag of mine has a Season’s Greeting just for you.
> 
> While I’d even had my doubts, you alone had seen this bag’s potential.
> 
> View attachment 5278167


So cute, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

‘Twas the week leading up to Christmas, my bags snug in their dust bags,
waiting for the bag that would be joining their ranks on Christmas Day. 

Recently acquired small woven Wilson wondered aloud,

”How will she find room for another bag on our shelves?” 

Bags older and wiser all knew the answer.

”When it comes to Fim’s bags, the more the merrier!”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> ‘Twas the week leading up to Christmas, my bags snug in their dust bags,
> waiting for the bag that would be joining their ranks on Christmas Day.
> 
> Recently acquired small woven Wilson wondered aloud,
> 
> ”How will she find room for another bag on our shelves?”
> 
> Bags older and wiser all knew the answer.
> 
> ”When it comes to Fim’s bags, the more the merrier!”



As I have been carrying my Bandit Manchot for almost two weeks now, I fear  some kind of mutiny might happen here….
And if Father Christmas brings me another bag…. I am afraid the ones that are sleeping in their dust bags won’t be as wise as yours, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> As I have been carrying my Bandit Manchot for almost two weeks now, I fear  some kind of mutiny might happen here….
> And if Father Christmas brings me another bag…. I am afraid the ones that are sleeping in their dust bags won’t be as wise as yours, Fim.



Sometimes a bag is just too perfect not to wear constantly, Mariapia.  

And your Bandit Manchot is most definitely one of those bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Season’s Greetings from my Dooney Florentine to her German twin!
> 
> View attachment 5277897


What a stunning bag!! I need to take mine out again. At the moment I am in my tan Theia and too lazy to change.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a stunning bag!! I need to take mine out again. At the moment I am in my tan Theia and too lazy to change.



I don’t think it’s laziness as much as a lot of us just don’t go out and about as much as we used to.  

I’m still in my Wilson Tote and have yet to leave home since I got it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Season’s Greetings from Fim’s Evil Twin….    




When it comes to Christmas, I like to think of Santa Squirrel stuffing his bag with all the things squirrels love best….*




*And keeping them all for himself!




So when my idiot twin left our iPad unattended this close to Christmas…

Let’s just say two bags languishing on our wishlist ...

Languish no more! 


*


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  One more sleep until winter break!!  

I was going to change to the Manhattan bag today but it was raining this morning, little did I know it would stop so soon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  One more sleep until winter break!!
> 
> I was going to change to the Manhattan bag today but it was raining this morning, little did I know it would stop so soon.



You were probably wise, Tomsmom.  

Weather is so problematic around this time of year. 

Besides, once you’re wearing your Manhattan bag you might be loathe to change out of it. 

Which could complicate matters for the LV you’ll be unwrapping Christmas morning.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You were probably wise, Tomsmom.
> 
> Weather is so problematic around this time of year.
> 
> Besides, once you’re wearing your Manhattan bag you might be loathe to change out of it.
> 
> Which could complicate matters for the LV you’ll be unwrapping Christmas morning.


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wintry Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 
As usual, it’s left for me to justify my Evil Twin’s actions. 

But this time I really don’t have to. I do have dedicated discretionary funds for my bag purchases. 

Yet there’s a part of me that has to ask myself how many bags do I really need to add to my sizable collection? 

In truth, I already have more than enough bags for my lifetime. 

Yet life is made up of moments. And those moments when I add another bag to my collection are too good to miss. 

And whether it ends up as a fleeting attraction, or something of more substance, I can honestly the experience alone is worth it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t think it’s laziness as much as a lot of us just don’t go out and about as much as we used to.
> 
> I’m still in my Wilson Tote and have yet to leave home since I got it.
> 
> View attachment 5278731





Fimpagebag said:


> *Season’s Greetings from Fim’s Evil Twin….
> 
> View attachment 5279180
> 
> 
> When it comes to Christmas, I like to think of Santa Squirrel stuffing his bag with all the things squirrels love best….*
> 
> View attachment 5279190
> 
> 
> *And keeping them all for himself!
> 
> View attachment 5279194
> 
> 
> So when my idiot twin left our iPad unattended this close to Christmas…
> 
> Let’s just say two bags languishing on our wishlist ...
> 
> Languish no more!
> 
> View attachment 5279196
> *


Looking forward to new bags.
I do understand your conundrum about the size of the bag collection. As I also have way more than I actually need and use.
(As you pointed out - bags do not get used as much as they should.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Looking forward to new bags.
> I do understand your conundrum about the size of the bag collection. As I also have way more than I actually need and use.
> (As you pointed out - bags do not get used as much as they should.)



I think we’ll be alright, Ludmilla. 

Unless we have to book passage on the next Noah’s Ark.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think we’ll be alright, Ludmilla.
> 
> Unless we have to book passage on the next Noah’s Ark.


If that were the case we would probably drown, because we could not decide which one to take.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> If that were the case we would probably drown, because we could not decide which one to take.



So true!


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As much I’d hoped to restore the vintage Wilson woven leather bag I received yesterday, I realized it was time to wave the white flag.
> 
> So instead of restoring the bag, it’s been reimagined.
> 
> To recap: this is how it looked it when I received it….
> 
> View attachment 5276259
> 
> 
> And here it is now after considerable thought and no small effort….
> 
> View attachment 5276260
> 
> 
> I freely admit, I’m pardonable pleased with the results.
> 
> View attachment 5276264


Wow! You did any amazing job. I love the new look of the bag.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Winter can be a challenge at best when it comes to our bags.
> 
> Especially where I live. There are days when the temp is well below zero, with the wind chill factor driving it even lower.
> 
> Those are the days when I dive into my closet for my vintage Wisconsin Lakeland beaver fur coat.
> 
> Impervious to even the coldest temps, it has always presented a challenge to whatever bag I carried.
> 
> Until now.
> 
> One of my recently purchased “rescue/rehab” bags, it actually required very little effort on my part.
> 
> A 1979 vintage very dark brown Wilson Leather Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5277222
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1
> 
> Its leather is gloriously supple and its condition is exceptional.
> 
> (note: any white specks you see in the pic are actually falling snow)
> 
> As for its ridiculously low price, I can only assume that the seller was daunted by the bag’s handles.
> 
> In nearly new unworn condition, they were admittedly stiff and unyielding.
> 
> All it took was warming the bag by the wood burning stove and scrunching the handles for the best part of an hour until they became more cooperative.
> 
> As for the results…..
> 
> View attachment 5277248
> 
> 
> View attachment 5277250
> 
> 
> Mission accomplished!


You whole outfit looks good. Purse leather looks yummy.


Tomsmom said:


> So yesterday I picked up my Manhattan bag. I love it!!
> View attachment 5277278


So cute! I like this style LV.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Season’s Greetings from my Dooney Florentine to her German twin!
> 
> View attachment 5277897


Love D&B Florentine leather satchel.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Holidays, Mariapia!
> 
> View attachment 5277962


Love the silver leather.


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you so much, 880.
> 
> One particular bag of mine has a Season’s Greeting just for you.
> 
> While I’d even had my doubts, you alone had seen this bag’s potential.
> 
> View attachment 5278167


Really unique bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SEWDimples said:


> Wow! You did any amazing job. I love the new look of the bag.





SEWDimples said:


> You whole outfit looks good. Purse leather looks yummy.
> 
> Love D&B Florentine leather satchel.
> 
> Love the silver leather.
> 
> Really unique bag.



Thank you for all your kind words, SEWDimples.  

And thank you for posting pics of your great finds/wonderful bags.

I look forward to more posts from you in the future.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for all your kind words, SEWDimples.
> 
> And thank you for posting pics of your great finds/wonderful bags.
> 
> I look forward to more posts from you in the future.


You are welcome! You give me inspiration to find the bags at the TJ Maxx. Hopefully after the holidays I will have some more great finds to reveal. I've seen a few brands that you have posted, just waiting for them to be reduced.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Hopefully something to help make your Season brighter…..


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Hopefully something to help make your Season brighter…..



Lol!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning friends!!  Last day before winter break!!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Thursday to all


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Thursday to all



Happy Thursday indeed!   

I took my Wilson Tote with me to town early this morning.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning friends!!  Last day before winter break!!



Hooray! 
Now the real work begins to have everything ready in time for Christmas!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray!
> 
> Now the real work begins the moment you get home and plunge into the preparations to have everything ready for Christmas!


I began wrapping gifts last night, tonite I finish!


----------



## Ludmilla

happy Thursday!
Last day at work for 2021. 
I would need at least a month to recover before Christmas. sigh.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> happy Thursday!
> Last day at work for 2021.
> I would need at least a month to recover before Christmas. sigh.



Given all the restrictions you’ve had to deal with, I can’t imagine anyone having as grueling a time as you, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> happy Thursday!
> Last day at work for 2021.
> I would need at least a month to recover before Christmas. sigh.



I think you will have a well deserved and peaceful holiday, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag




----------



## Ludmilla

Merry Christmas, all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> View attachment 5280414


Merry Christmas my friends!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders! 

Unlike years past, the post office has evidently employed more than a few reindeer to help out this year.


Otherwise how can I explain one of the bags formerly on my wishlist arriving with lightning speed in time for Christmas?  

My wishlist Wilson Pebbled Leather Satchel with purely decorative front straps detail at the same time offering a welcome detachable shoulder strap….     





Back zip pocket, perfect for easy access to my phone….




And three interior compartments….




(full disclosure: ordinarily I’m not a huge fan of a center zip compartment, but it’s back wall zip pocket along with its two slip pockets won me over) 

And lastly, the inevitable mod pic….


----------



## Mariapia

Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Unlike years past, the post office has evidently employed more than a few reindeer to help out this year.
> 
> 
> Otherwise how can I explain one of the bags formerly on my wishlist arriving with lightning speed in time for Christmas?
> 
> My wishlist Wilson Pebbled Leather Satchel with purely decorative front straps detail at the same time offering a welcome detachable shoulder strap….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280533
> 
> 
> Back zip pocket, perfect for easy access to my phone….
> 
> View attachment 5280545
> 
> 
> And three interior compartments….
> 
> View attachment 5280551
> 
> 
> (full disclosure: ordinarily I’m not a huge fan of a center zip compartment, but it’s back wall zip pocket along with its two slip pockets won me over)
> 
> As you can see, I’m entirely besotted with this bag.



Wow, Fim
Elegant, practical, roomy…your Wilson satchel has it all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim
> Elegant, practical, roomy…your Wilson satchel has it all.



Thank you as always for your kind words, Mariapia. 

Though its shoulder strap will come in handy, I do prefer the bag handheld 

(I have just added a mod pic to my previous post.  )


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you as always for your kind words, Mariapia.
> 
> Though its shoulder strap will come in handy, I do prefer the bag handheld
> 
> (I have just added a mod pic to my previous post.  )



Yes, handheld is so feminine and chic, Fim..   So is your coat.


----------



## Narnanz

Merry Christmas everyone..hope you are having a safe and happy Christmas.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Merry Christmas everyone..hope you are having a safe and happy Christmas.



And you do the same, Narnanz!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Unlike years past, the post office has evidently employed more than a few reindeer to help out this year.
> 
> 
> Otherwise how can I explain one of the bags formerly on my wishlist arriving with lightning speed in time for Christmas?
> 
> My wishlist Wilson Pebbled Leather Satchel with purely decorative front straps detail at the same time offering a welcome detachable shoulder strap….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280533
> 
> 
> Back zip pocket, perfect for easy access to my phone….
> 
> View attachment 5280545
> 
> 
> And three interior compartments….
> 
> View attachment 5280551
> 
> 
> (full disclosure: ordinarily I’m not a huge fan of a center zip compartment, but it’s back wall zip pocket along with its two slip pockets won me over)
> 
> And lastly, the inevitable mod pic….
> 
> View attachment 5280561


You look absolutely fabulous with that bag, coat and hat!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You look absolutely fabulous with that bag, coat and hat!!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

In a way I’m just following your sterling example. 

Both the coat and the hat are Thrift Shop finds!


----------



## southernbelle43

You must have been very good this year!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> You must have been very good this year!!!



Only if I hold my Evil Twin responsible for my excesses, Southernbelle!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lovely new bag, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely new bag, Fim!



Thank you, Ludmilla!  

As it is now officially Christmas Day here (albeit in the wee hours of the morning) let you be the first on the Island to see the bag that has been tucked away in my closet waiting for this day.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!
> 
> As it is now officially Christmas Day here (albeit in the wee hours of the morning) let you be the first on the Island to see the bag that has been tucked away in my closet waiting for this day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280957


Wonderful bag, Fim.
Definitely worth the wait.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, my turn now….Here is my Christmas present….
A purple Bandit Manchot messenger bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!
> 
> As it is now officially Christmas Day here (albeit in the wee hours of the morning) let you be the first on the Island to see the bag that has been tucked away in my closet waiting for this day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280957


I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, my turn now….Here is my Christmas present….
> A purple Bandit Manchot messenger bag.
> View attachment 5280989


Gorgeous purple!


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas!!
My limited edition Fluer de Jais ( spelling?)


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> My limited edition Fluer de Jais ( spelling?)
> 
> View attachment 5281048


Fleur de Jais


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, my turn now….Here is my Christmas present….
> A purple Bandit Manchot messenger bag.
> View attachment 5280989



 I absolutely love your Bandit Manchot Messenger bag, Mariapia! 

I love it’s classic design that showcases its contrasting details and wonderful color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> My limited edition Fluer de Jais ( spelling?)
> 
> View attachment 5281048



Fabulous! Absolutely fabulous, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Merry Christmas morning, fellow Islanders!*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!
> 
> As it is now officially Christmas Day here (albeit in the wee hours of the morning) let you be the first on the Island to see the bag that has been tucked away in my closet waiting for this day.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5280957





Mariapia said:


> Ladies, my turn now….Here is my Christmas present….
> A purple Bandit Manchot messenger bag.
> View attachment 5280989





Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> My limited edition Fluer de Jais ( spelling?)
> 
> View attachment 5281048


Ladies, you are all killing me with your new bags.
Fim, you know that your new bag is one of my favorite styles and I love Dooney.
Mariapia, purple is one of my favorite colours and your new messenger looks so squishy.
Tomsmom, wow. This is one of the most interesting Speedies I‘ve ever seen. Wow.

Well. I got no new bag. I got this:


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, you are all killing me with your new bags.
> Fim, you know that your new bag is one of my favorite styles and I love Dooney.
> Mariapia, purple is one of my favorite colours and your new messenger looks so squishy.
> Tomsmom, wow. This is one of the most interesting Speedies I‘ve ever seen. Wow.
> 
> Well. I got no new bag. I got this:
> View attachment 5281150


Is that a bunny?


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Is that a bunny?


Or a groundhog?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, you are all killing me with your new bags.
> Fim, you know that your new bag is one of my favorite styles and I love Dooney.
> Mariapia, purple is one of my favorite colours and your new messenger looks so squishy.
> Tomsmom, wow. This is one of the most interesting Speedies I‘ve ever seen. Wow.
> 
> Well. I got no new bag. I got this:
> View attachment 5281150



Oh, it’s so cute, Ludmilla .
What is it exactly?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, you are all killing me with your new bags.
> Fim, you know that your new bag is one of my favorite styles and I love Dooney.
> Mariapia, purple is one of my favorite colours and your new messenger looks so squishy.
> Tomsmom, wow. This is one of the most interesting Speedies I‘ve ever seen. Wow.
> 
> Well. I got no new bag. I got this:
> View attachment 5281150





Ludmilla said:


> Ladies, you are all killing me with your new bags.
> Fim, you know that your new bag is one of my favorite styles and I love Dooney.
> Mariapia, purple is one of my favorite colours and your new messenger looks so squishy.
> Tomsmom, wow. This is one of the most interesting Speedies I‘ve ever seen. Wow.
> 
> Well. I got no new bag. I got this:
> View attachment 5281150



I don’t see how any bag could compete with that cutie, Ludmilla!   

But beware. He just may be an Eager Bag Beaver!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Is that a bunny?





whateve said:


> Or a groundhog?





Mariapia said:


> Oh, it’s so cute, Ludmilla .
> What is it exactly?





Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t see how any bag could compete with that cutie, Ludmilla!
> 
> But beware. He just may be an Eager Bag Beaver!



It‘s a groundhog.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> It‘s a groundhog.



Does that mean if he sees his shadow on Groundhog’s Day you’ll have six weeks to buy a new bag?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

Where else but our Island would you find Santa the day after Christmas?




(At least this year he remembered to bring his swim trunks..)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Does that mean if he sees his shadow on Groundhog’s Day you’ll have six weeks to buy a new bag?


hehe — tbh it is a Covid groundhog. I mentioned that I wish I was a groundhog sleeping through winter in the hope everything is back to normal when I wake up.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> hehe — tbh it is a Covid groundhog. I mentioned that I wish I was a groundhog sleeping through winter in the hope everything is back to normal when I wake up.



I have always hated winter, Ludmilla…
That being said, on the Richter scale…winter 2020 was the most terrifying season  I had ever been through.
We had no masks, no hand sanitizer, no vaccines and a horrible lockdown..
And during winters  2018 and 2019….we had the yellow vests …
So…. all in all…today’s situation is better than if it were worse.. isn’t it?


----------



## Lake Effect

Been lurking my friends! My big resolution around here is to more regular with you!
Visiting mom, enjoying my first real change in scenery since the pandemic began. With two travel friendly bags, pardon the pic on the fly …


Apologies,  ~80 F/27 C         Be back here to post for New Years!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Been lurking my friends! My big resolution around here is to more regular with you!
> Visiting mom, enjoying my first real change in scenery since the pandemic began. With two travel friendly bags, pardon the pic on the fly …
> View attachment 5281988
> 
> Apologies,  ~80 F/27 C         Be back here to post for New Years!



Happy Monday, LakeEffect!  

I adore your dynamic duo!  

One colorful and eye catching and the other so classic.   

Enjoy the rest of your week and have a great New Year’s Eve!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I have always hated winter, Ludmilla…
> That being said, on the Richter scale…winter 2020 was the most terrifying season  I had ever been through.
> We had no masks, no hand sanitizer, no vaccines and a horrible lockdown..
> And during winters  2018 and 2019….we had the yellow vests …
> So…. all in all…today’s situation is better than if it were worse.. isn’t it?





I couldn’t agree more, Mariapia!    

My daughter and her husband and their two dogs are coming for a visit tomorrow. 

Something that just wasn’t possible at this time last year. 

That being said, now all I have to do is clean the house, plan the menu, and try to coax our two terriers out from hiding amidst the turmoil!


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, LakeEffect!
> 
> I adore your dynamic duo!
> 
> One colorful and eye catching and the other so classic.
> 
> Enjoy the rest of your week and have a great New Year’s Eve!


Ty. My red was to have something classy and the little VB can go everywhere, including the beach.


----------



## whateve

Lake Effect said:


> Ty. My red was to have something classy and the little VB can go everywhere, including the beach.


VB is great in Florida. You won't have to worry about being caught in the rain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have always hated winter, Ludmilla…
> That being said, on the Richter scale…winter 2020 was the most terrifying season  I had ever been through.
> We had no masks, no hand sanitizer, no vaccines and a horrible lockdown..
> And during winters  2018 and 2019….we had the yellow vests …
> So…. all in all…today’s situation is better than if it were worse.. isn’t it?


Tbh here it is worse. Society is completely divided and I see absolutely no way how this is going to mend any time soon.
Also, our rules have a new peak of crazyness - with more fun starting tomorrow.


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> Been lurking my friends! My big resolution around here is to more regular with you!
> Visiting mom, enjoying my first real change in scenery since the pandemic began. With two travel friendly bags, pardon the pic on the fly …
> View attachment 5281988
> 
> Apologies,  ~80 F/27 C         Be back here to post for New Years!


Love the red!  It’s so nice to hear from you!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Tbh here it is worse. Society is completely divided and I see absolutely no way how this is going to mend any time soon.
> Also, our rules have a new peak of crazyness - with more fun starting tomorrow.


I’m so sorry things are the way they are for you right now Ludmilla. What is starting tomorrow?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Tbh here it is worse. Society is completely divided and I see absolutely no way how this is going to mend any time soon.
> Also, our rules have a new peak of crazyness - with more fun starting tomorrow.



I’m so sorry to hear that things are going from bad to worse, Ludmilla.  

 All I can offer is the assurance that all your fellow Islanders are here for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m so sorry things are the way they are for you right now Ludmilla. What is starting tomorrow?


New restrictions. Yay! We are having so many of them in place now — you totally loose sight about what is allowed and what not.


Fimpagebag said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that things are going from bad to worse, Ludmilla.
> 
> All I can offer is the assurance that all your fellow Islanders are here for you.


Thank you, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Finally a bag pic from me again.
Still in my Massaccesi Theia. Obviously, it is raining cats and dogs over here, but someone had to go out and buy bread.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Finally a bag pic from me again.
> Still in my Massaccesi Theia. Obviously, it is raining cats and dogs over here, but someone had to go out and buy bread.
> View attachment 5282371



Bravo, Ludmilla! 

Not only did your Theia brave the downpour, she still did it with a smile! 

If there‘s a bag to get you through these tough times, Miss Tan is certainly up to the task!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> New restrictions. Yay! We are having so many of them in place now — you totally loose sight about what is allowed and what not.
> 
> Thank you, Fim.


I’m sorry Ludmilla, it seems you get used to things one way and then they change the “rules”

Love that bag!  Great choice, even in the rain .


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Finally a bag pic from me again.
> Still in my Massaccesi Theia. Obviously, it is raining cats and dogs over here, but someone had to go out and buy bread.
> View attachment 5282371



I‘ll never get tired of seeing your Theias, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

While waiting for miss 15 to finish wrestling practice I went to TJ Maxx and found a really nice bag just on the rack by itself. Will post a pic when I arrive home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s the bag I found at TJ Maxx I also took a pic of the emblem on the front. The bag is so pretty in person and the leather is to die for so soft and supple.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Here’s the bag I found at TJ Maxx I also took a pic of the emblem on the front. The bag is so pretty in person and the leather is to die for so soft and supple.
> View attachment 5282705
> 
> View attachment 5282704


I love it, Tomsmom


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Here’s the bag I found at TJ Maxx I also took a pic of the emblem on the front. The bag is so pretty in person and the leather is to die for so soft and supple.
> View attachment 5282705
> 
> View attachment 5282704


Lucky find!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Here’s the bag I found at TJ Maxx I also took a pic of the emblem on the front. The bag is so pretty in person and the leather is to die for so soft and supple.
> View attachment 5282705
> 
> View attachment 5282704



Love the vibe, Tomsmom! 

City chic while eminently practical. 

TJ Maxx and Marshall’s have certainly been stepping up their game with their “made in Italy” bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

Yesterday’s visit by my daughter and her husband and their two dogs was great fun. 

Of course in the midst of the festivities the remaining bag on my former wishlist arrived. 

Ever the good hostess, I waited until our guests were gone before opening the package.  

By then it was too late in the day to attempt a decent pic. 

So even though this morning is overcast and gray….

My Patricia Nash Flora Satchel….


----------



## Tomsmom

While at Nordstrom Rack earlier in the week I finally pulled the trigger on this Jimmy Choo bucket bag I’ve been eyeing forever. It’s called the Barra bag in metallic


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> While at Nordstrom Rack earlier in the week I finally pulled the trigger on this Jimmy Choo bucket bag I’ve been eyeing forever. It’s called the Barra bag in metallic
> 
> View attachment 5283174



Rock on, Tomsmom!  

Your Barra Bucket bag has it all. Edgy, elegant at the same time wildly functional…

Choo Choo, you!  

(you really should post your Barra on Narnanz’s “Handbags of the Holidays” thread!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Back with the inevitable mod pics… 

More rain today than snow, paired my Patricia Nash Flora with my trusty trench coat.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Back with the inevitable mod pics…
> 
> More rain today than snow, paired my Patricia Nash Flora with my trusty trench coat.
> 
> View attachment 5283206
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5283207


Love your modeling pics !


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Yesterday’s visit by my daughter and her husband and their two dogs was great fun.
> 
> Of course in the midst of the festivities the remaining bag on my former wishlist arrived.
> 
> Ever the good hostess, I waited until our guests were gone before opening the package.
> 
> By then it was too late in the day to attempt a decent pic.
> 
> So even though this morning is overcast and gray….
> 
> My Patricia Nash Flora Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5283170


As always, you have very good taste, Fim.
What a great find!
And the modeling pic is perfect as usual.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> While at Nordstrom Rack earlier in the week I finally pulled the trigger on this Jimmy Choo bucket bag I’ve been eyeing forever. It’s called the Barra bag in metallic
> 
> View attachment 5283174


Beautiful, Tomsmom.
I have always loved Jimmy Choo bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love your modeling pics !





Mariapia said:


> As always, you have very good taste, Fim.
> What a great find!
> And the modeling pic is perfect as usual.



Thank you, ladies. 

Given my less than statuesque height, my mod pics are predominantly to show how bags look on an actual person rather than a mannequin.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

As a card carrying member of the great unwashed, I admittedly can only admire luxury designer handbags from afar.  

But not every ship seen on the horizon has to be a yacht. 

In my case, one person’s iconic Birkin…. 

Is my Wilson Leather Satchel. 




And quite honestly, it works better for me on any number of different levels. 

Though I prefer to carry it handheld, its detachable shoulder strap offers me a hands free option should the need arise. 

Also its three compartments organizes my essentials without me having to resort to a purse insert. 

In addition (and perhaps more importantly with regards to my wonky shoulder) it isn’t a heavy bag despite its size. 

So while I always will pay homage to the brilliance and quality that is Hermès, I wouldn’t trade Miss Wilson for a Birkin even if one dropped from the skies.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As a card carrying member of the great unwashed, I admittedly can only admire luxury designer handbags from afar.
> 
> But not every ship seen on the horizon has to be a yacht.
> 
> In my case, one person’s iconic Birkin….
> 
> Is my Wilson Leather Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5284262
> 
> 
> And quite honestly, it works better for me on any number of different levels.
> 
> Though I prefer to carry it handheld, its detachable shoulder strap offers me a hands free option should the need arise.
> 
> Also its three compartments organizes my essentials without me having to resort to a purse insert.
> 
> In addition (and perhaps more importantly with regards to my wonky shoulder) it isn’t a heavy bag despite its size.
> 
> So while I always will pay homage to the brilliance and quality that is Hermès, I wouldn’t trade Miss Wilson for a Birkin even if one dropped from the skies.



I totally agree, Fim, and you know why..
A Birkin weighs 1,3 kilo…before you fill it up..
I never carry mine and I wonder why I bought it in the first place…
You love Miss Wilson as much as I love my Berthille.


----------



## Tomsmom

Love the bags!!  Happy Thursday!  I’m still in miss Manhattan .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Yesterday’s visit by my daughter and her husband and their two dogs was great fun.
> 
> Of course in the midst of the festivities the remaining bag on my former wishlist arrived.
> 
> Ever the good hostess, I waited until our guests were gone before opening the package.
> 
> By then it was too late in the day to attempt a decent pic.
> 
> So even though this morning is overcast and gray….
> 
> My Patricia Nash Flora Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5283170





Tomsmom said:


> While at Nordstrom Rack earlier in the week I finally pulled the trigger on this Jimmy Choo bucket bag I’ve been eyeing forever. It’s called the Barra bag in metallic
> 
> View attachment 5283174


Pretty new bags all around!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As a card carrying member of the great unwashed, I admittedly can only admire luxury designer handbags from afar.
> 
> But not every ship seen on the horizon has to be a yacht.
> 
> In my case, one person’s iconic Birkin….
> 
> Is my Wilson Leather Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5284262
> 
> 
> And quite honestly, it works better for me on any number of different levels.
> 
> Though I prefer to carry it handheld, its detachable shoulder strap offers me a hands free option should the need arise.
> 
> Also its three compartments organizes my essentials without me having to resort to a purse insert.
> 
> In addition (and perhaps more importantly with regards to my wonky shoulder) it isn’t a heavy bag despite its size.
> 
> So while I always will pay homage to the brilliance and quality that is Hermès, I wouldn’t trade Miss Wilson for a Birkin even if one dropped from the skies.





Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim, and you know why..
> A Birkin weighs 1,3 kilo…before you fill it up..
> I never carry mine and I wonder why I bought it in the first place…
> You love Miss Wilson as much as I love my Berthille.
> View attachment 5284412


Both bags are really nice! I would not be able to wear a Birkin. I have already a Lazy Bays sitting around, doing nothing.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Both bags are really nice! I would not be able to wear a Birkin. I have already a Lazy Bays sitting around, doing nothing.



Is your Lazy Bays too heavy too?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I totally agree, Fim, and you know why..
> A Birkin weighs 1,3 kilo…before you fill it up..
> I never carry mine and I wonder why I bought it in the first place…
> You love Miss Wilson as much as I love my Berthille.
> View attachment 5284412



I’ll let you in on a little secret, Mariapia.  

It was only after I saw a pic of your Berthille that I began looking for a bag with a similar vibe among brands more accessible to me.  

It was then I found Miss Wilson. Once on my wishlist, it was only a matter of time before she became a ‘fait accompli’.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the bags!!  Happy Thursday!  I’m still in miss Manhattan .



Pics please?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ll let you in on a little secret, Mariapia.
> 
> It was only after I saw a pic of your Berthille that I began looking for a bag with a similar vibe among brands more accessible to me.
> 
> It was then I found Miss Wilson. Once on my wishlist, it was only a matter of time before she became a ‘fait accompli’.



Bravo, Fim!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Pics please?



of course


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> of course
> 
> View attachment 5284538



I so love this bag, Tomsmom!  

It has a place for everything while keeping everything in its place.  

Essential for your busy life and continued success.  

But be forewarned. Your Manhattan might just be one of those bags you’re loathe to leave at home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I so love this bag, Tomsmom!
> 
> It has a place for everything while keeping everything in its place.
> 
> Essential for your busy life and continued success.
> 
> But be forewarned. Your Manhattan might just be one of those bags you’re loathe to leave at home.


I think you are right!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy New Year’s Eve, fellow Islanders.  *

*I’d say this about sums up 2021….*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Not that 2021 has been all bad. In fact, in many ways it’s been a banner year for the bags we’ve seen and shared here on our Island. 

Especially when it came to a certain Islander‘s newfound obsession with Valentina Fiore….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Not that 2021 has been all bad. In fact, in many ways it’s been a banner year for the bags we’ve seen and shared here on our Island.
> 
> Especially when it came to a certain Islander‘s obsession with Valentina Fiore….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284875


Beautiful family pic!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful family pic!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

But let’s not overlook your many beautiful bags of 2021….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> But let’s not overlook your many beautiful bags of 2021….


Thank you Fim!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not that 2021 has been all bad. In fact, in many ways it’s been a banner year for the bags we’ve seen and shared here on our Island.
> 
> Especially when it came to a certain Islander‘s newfound obsession with Valentina Fiore….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284875


We love them all, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We love them all, Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia. 

Your Bandit Manchot Tote is an equally welcome addition to our Island‘s 2021 bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Credit where credit is due to Ludmilla and her wonderful bags for inspiring this particular 2021 purchase.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Not that 2021 has been all bad. In fact, in many ways it’s been a banner year for the bags we’ve seen and shared here on our Island.
> 
> Especially when it came to a certain Islander‘s newfound obsession with Valentina Fiore….
> 
> 
> View attachment 5284875


ohh...thats a gorgeous family photo.  my eye is drawn to the dusky pink....and Im not really a pink bag gal....Im drawn to @whateve s Parker Shoulder bag in a lovely pink as well.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> ohh...thats a gorgeous family photo.  my eye is drawn to the dusky pink....and Im not really a pink bag gal....Im drawn to @whateve s Parker Shoulder bag in a lovely pink as well.


I was drawn to the dusky pink too! I didn't even think of my Parker until you mentioned it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy New Year, fellow Islanders!**  *


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy New Year, fellow Islanders!***
> 
> View attachment 5285523


I need to be able to  this post and  it!
Happy New Year gals! We have rain going on today, but I will be going to my Dad's grave so I will shoot over a pic at some point today


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Islanders! 

I decided to start the New Year right. 

Instead of putting in the effort to prepare a festive breakfast….  

I ordered pizza! 

And took the opportunity to wear my Christmas Dooney when I went to pick up my order.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> I need to be able to  this post and  it!
> Happy New Year gals! We have rain going on today, but I will be going to my Dad's grave so I will shoot over a pic at some point today



Happy New Year, Lake effect!


----------



## Ludmilla

*Happy New Year to all!*


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Is your Lazy Bays too heavy too?


Yes. And I am not very good with handheld bags.


Fimpagebag said:


> Credit where credit is due to Ludmilla and her wonderful bags for inspiring this particular 2021 purchase.
> 
> View attachment 5284967


Lovely! And I am always happy to enable.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy New Year!!  From the US!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. And I am not very good with handheld bags.
> 
> Lovely! And I am always happy to enable.



Happy New Year, Ludmilla! 

It wasn’t only your bags that were an inspiration throughout 2021.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> ohh...thats a gorgeous family photo.  my eye is drawn to the dusky pink....and Im not really a pink bag gal....Im drawn to @whateve s Parker Shoulder bag in a lovely pink as well.



Happy New Year, Narnanz! 

Your dusky pink love has most definitely gone to a certain Valentina Fiore’s head!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy New Year!!  From the US!!



Happy New Year, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy New Year to all!



*Bonne année, Mariapia!   *


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy New Year, Ludmilla!
> 
> It wasn’t only your bags that were an inspiration throughout 2021.


This is very kind of you to say. As I am feeling very very very uninspirational at the moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> This is very kind of you to say. As I am feeling very very very uninspirational at the moment.


I’m sorry Ludmilla. Huge hugs my friend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is very kind of you to say. As I am feeling very very very uninspirational at the moment.



Nevertheless, your true character shines through, Ludmilla. 

If my hard luck childhood taught me anything, it was to admire the strength of character it takes to persevere day after day even during the most harrowing of times. 

As my Irish father used to say, “You may have to surrender, but that doesn’t mean you give up.”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

When it comes to my poor bags, much is expected of them. 

In other words, they have to be up to the challenge of both the vagaries of fate as well as the weather.

Amply illustrated by a pic of my Dooney Ariel I took yesterday…. 




And in this morning’s falling snow…   




If I’m lucky,  I’ll survive the winter without an all out bag rebellion!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When it comes to my poor bags, much is expected of them.
> 
> In other words, they have to be up to the challenge of both the vagaries of fate as well as the weather.
> 
> Amply illustrated by a pic of my Dooney Ariel I took yesterday….
> 
> View attachment 5286181
> 
> 
> And in this morning’s falling snow…
> 
> View attachment 5286183
> 
> 
> If I’m lucky,  I’ll survive the winter without an all out bag rebellion!


Absolutely gorgeous, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

It’s one of my favorites that I really need to wear more.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry Ludmilla. Huge hugs my friend.





Fimpagebag said:


> Nevertheless, your true character shines through, Ludmilla.
> 
> If my hard luck childhood taught me anything, it was to admire the strength of character it takes to persevere day after day even during the most harrowing of times.
> 
> As my Irish father used to say, “You may have to surrender, but that doesn’t mean you give up.”


Great quote of your father. Something we all should remember every day.
I am very lucky that you all keep up with my gloomy mood at the moment. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When it comes to my poor bags, much is expected of them.
> 
> In other words, they have to be up to the challenge of both the vagaries of fate as well as the weather.
> 
> Amply illustrated by a pic of my Dooney Ariel I took yesterday….
> 
> View attachment 5286181
> 
> 
> And in this morning’s falling snow…
> 
> View attachment 5286183
> 
> 
> If I’m lucky,  I’ll survive the winter without an all out bag rebellion!


What a lovely bag. And I am pretty sure its pebbled leather will survive every weather!
(Which reminds me of my Dooney Layla that has not seen light of day for a very long while now. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Great quote of your father. Something we all should remember every day.
> I am very lucky that you all keep up with my gloomy mood at the moment.
> 
> What a lovely bag. And I am pretty sure its pebbled leather will survive every weather!
> (Which reminds me of my Dooney Layla that has not seen light of day for a very long while now. )



Ludmilla, you’ve actually touched upon my one 2022 resolution I’m determined to keep when you mentioned your Dooney Layla. 

Instead of resembling Smaug and sleeping atop my hoard, I’m determined this year to wear more of my bags more often. 

(undoubtedly only fueling the fires of insurrection by disturbing their comfy slumbers. )


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, you’ve actually touched upon my one 2022 resolution I’m determined to keep when you mentioned your Dooney Layla.
> 
> Instead of resembling Smaug and sleeping atop my hoard, I’m determined this year to wear more of my bags more often.
> 
> (undoubtedly only fueling the fires of insurrection by disturbing their comfy slumbers. )


Hehe. This is a very good resolution!
At the moment I do not feel the urge to get a new bag, but I am pretty sure that this will not keep on for the whole new year to come.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
This is the first bag I carried in 2022:


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> This is the first bag I carried in 2022:
> View attachment 5286816


Beautiful, love your Marcie!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> This is the first bag I carried in 2022:
> View attachment 5286816



Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

What a great choice to begin your bag year with your marvelous Marcie!  

Her classic style remains timeless and her color perfect.  

I could go on and on, but I have to quell my naughty bag ninjas from getting any ideas.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning friends.  I’m under the weather this morning I called into work sick until I can test.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning friends.  I’m under the weather this morning I called into work sick until I can test.



Sorry to hear you’re not feeling well, Tomsmom.  

Hopefully you’ll test negative. But even if you do, you shouldn’t rush back to work until you feel better.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> This is the first bag I carried in 2022:
> View attachment 5286816


A big WOW, Ludmilla!
Marcie is the perfect companion to start 2022.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning friends.  I’m under the weather this morning I called into work sick until I can test.


Oh, Tomsmom!
I hope you will test negative. There are so many viruses at the moment.
Keep us posted.
In the meantime, try to have a good rest..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.  

Beyond the obvious price differential, another reason I prefer contemporary designer over luxury (aka premier) designer bags is that I feel free to customize my bags without committing what many would consider heresy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful, love your Marcie!





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> What a great choice to begin your bag year with your marvelous Marcie!
> 
> Her classic style remains timeless and her color perfect.
> 
> I could go on and on, but I have to quell my naughty bag ninjas from getting any ideas.
> 
> View attachment 5286870


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning friends.  I’m under the weather this morning I called into work sick until I can test.


Get well soon! And I am with Fim - try to rest.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A big WOW, Ludmilla!
> Marcie is the perfect companion to start 2022.


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

You’re all so thoughtful and wise. I tested negative but miss 15 is positive.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You’re all so thoughtful and wise. I tested negative but miss 15 is positive.



Poor Miss 15.  

Hopefully her symptoms aren’t too terrible.

As for the rest of the household, do you all have to quarantine the next ten days?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Poor Miss 15.
> 
> Hopefully her symptoms aren’t too terrible.
> 
> As for the rest of the household, do you all have to quarantine the next ten days?


Not that I know of, I have to look into it more they keep changing the rules.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Poor Miss 15.
> 
> Hopefully her symptoms aren’t too terrible.
> 
> As for the rest of the household, do you all have to quarantine the next ten days?





Tomsmom said:


> Not that I know of, I have to look into it more they keep changing the rules.



They keep changing the rules here too.
Miss 15 is young, Tomsmom, she is going to be okay…


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> You’re all so thoughtful and wise. I tested negative but miss 15 is positive.


All the best for miss 15! I am sure she will be doing fine, but I will cross my fingers for her and the rest of your family.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> They keep changing the rules here too.
> Miss 15 is young, Tomsmom, she is going to be okay…


Tell me about the ever changing rules …  
I have no idea what is valid here at the moment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you all!  Miss 15 says she feels like she has a cold and no fever.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all!  Miss 15 says she feels like she has a cold and no fever.



That’s very good news, Tomsmom.
What about you? Did you go back to work this morning?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> That’s very good news, Tomsmom.
> What about you? Did you go back to work this morning?


No I took today off as well. I was still congested and sneezing often. I wasn’t comfortable going in.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all!  Miss 15 says she feels like she has a cold and no fever.


Yay! Very good news!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> No I took today off as well. I was still congested and sneezing often. I wasn’t comfortable going in.



Wise decision, Tomsmom.  

COVID has led many people to overlook that colds and flu are just as transmissible.   

Stay home as long as you need to and your coworkers will (should) thank you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you all!  Miss 15 says she feels like she has a cold and no fever.



Excellent news, Tomsmom.


----------



## southernbelle43

Mariapia said:


> That’s very good news, Tomsmom.
> What about you? Did you go back to work this morning?


So glad to hear that. Thank goodness young people are so healthy and the likelihood of severe illness is so low. Thanks be to God.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Took my Dooney Ariel with me today to the hairdresser. 

But in keeping with my pledge to use more of my bags more often…. 

I’ll be opting for my Divina Firenze Backpack/Shoulder bag for tomorrow’s visit to the vet for one of our  terriers annual check up.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Took my Dooney Ariel with me today to the hairdresser.
> 
> But in keeping with my pledge to use more of my bags more often….
> 
> I’ll be opting for my Divina Firenze Backpack/Shoulder bag for tomorrow’s visit to the vet for one of our  terriers annual check up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287827


Ariel is such a beautiful Dooney, Fim.
And look how happy she is when basking in the sun…


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Took my Dooney Ariel with me today to the hairdresser.
> 
> But in keeping with my pledge to use more of my bags more often….
> 
> I’ll be opting for my Divina Firenze Backpack/Shoulder bag for tomorrow’s visit to the vet for one of our  terriers annual check up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287827


Wow gorgeous bag!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ariel is such a beautiful Dooney, Fim.
> And look how happy she is when basking in the sun…



Oops! Apologies for the understandable confusion, Mariapia.  

Actually the pic is of my Divina Firenze in anticipation of tomorrow. 

I find if I don’t immediately change from one bag to the next, then my inner sloth takes over and I wear the same bag despite my good intentions.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Wow gorgeous bag!!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

Its roomy backpack design will come in handy tomorrow at the vet’s because there’s always tooth wipes and meds to take home.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oops! Apologies for the understandable confusion, Mariapia.
> 
> Actually the pic is of my Divina Firenze in anticipation of tomorrow.
> 
> I find if I don’t immediately change from one bag to the next, then my inner sloth takes over and I wear the same bag despite my good intentions.


Oh dear!
Please, Fim, tell  Miss Divina she is as beautiful as her sister Ariel….hence the confusion….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Please, Fim, tell  Miss Divina she is as beautiful as her sister Ariel….hence the confusion….



Not to worry, Mariapia!  

Not one of my bags suffers from an inferiority complex. Quite the contrary!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Took my Dooney Ariel with me today to the hairdresser.
> 
> But in keeping with my pledge to use more of my bags more often….
> 
> I’ll be opting for my Divina Firenze Backpack/Shoulder bag for tomorrow’s visit to the vet for one of our  terriers annual check up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5287827


Beautiful, Fim!


----------



## Ludmilla

Another Marcie today.



Went for a walk in the hope of getting migraine away. did not work very well.  At least one of my bags saw some action.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Another Marcie today.
> View attachment 5288534
> 
> 
> Went for a walk in the hope of getting migraine away. did not work very well.  At least one of my bags saw some action.


Oh no feel better!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Another Marcie today.
> View attachment 5288534
> 
> 
> Went for a walk in the hope of getting migraine away. did not work very well.  At least one of my bags saw some action.



Another great Marcie, Ludmilla! 

So sorry you’re not feeling well.  

Sometimes I don’t know what’s worse. Being prey to migraines or listening to all the helpful remedies offered by people who’ve never had one.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 
Just back from the vet’s with my Divina Firenze and the earmuffs I got for Christmas. 

(vanity alert: after my visit to the hairdresser yesterday, I couldn’t resist showing off my new do!  )




The downside is now Miss Divina wants a pair of earmuffs of her own!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> Just back from the vet’s with my Divina Firenze and the earmuffs I got for Christmas.
> 
> (vanity alert: after my visit to the hairdresser yesterday, I couldn’t resist showing off my new do!  )
> 
> View attachment 5288606
> 
> 
> The downside is now Miss Divina wants a pair of earmuffs of her own!
> 
> View attachment 5288615


Fim, I love your haircut, I love your coat, I love your bag and your earmuffs


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Another Marcie today.
> View attachment 5288534
> 
> 
> Went for a walk in the hope of getting migraine away. did not work very well.  At least one of my bags saw some action.



I love you, Marcie.
I hope you are feeling better, Ludmilla


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I love your haircut, I love your coat, I love your bag and your earmuffs



You are far too kind, Mariapia. 

But I must admit I’m pleased with how well the earmuffs worked with this look.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> Just back from the vet’s with my Divina Firenze and the earmuffs I got for Christmas.
> 
> (vanity alert: after my visit to the hairdresser yesterday, I couldn’t resist showing off my new do!  )
> 
> View attachment 5288606
> 
> 
> The downside is now Miss Divina wants a pair of earmuffs of her own!
> 
> View attachment 5288615


Looking great, but your earmuffs seem to be made for your bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh no feel better!


Thank you! How are you and Miss 15 doing?


Fimpagebag said:


> Another great Marcie, Ludmilla!
> 
> So sorry you’re not feeling well.
> 
> Sometimes I don’t know what’s worse. Being prey to migraines or listening to all the helpful remedies offered by people who’ve never had one.


Thank you for the bag love!
Worse than tips about remedies are the ones who say migraines are just headaches. 


Mariapia said:


> I love you, Marcie.
> I hope you are feeling better, Ludmilla


Thank you! As our weather is going from winter to spring back to winter I am still not feeling very well.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Looking great, but your earmuffs seem to be made for your bag!



She may think so, but several of my other bags are equally convinced that they are better suited to showcase the earmuffs themselves!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Worse than tips about remedies are the ones who say migraines are just headaches.



I know what you mean, Ludmilla! 

My highly argumentative younger sister once equated my torn rotator cuff with the same twinges she felt whenever she slept on her shoulder the wrong way.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! How are you and Miss 15 doing?
> 
> Thank you for the bag love!
> Worse than tips about remedies are the ones who say migraines are just headaches.
> 
> Thank you! As our weather is going from winter to spring back to winter I am still not feeling very well.



No, you’re right, Ludmilla, migraines are not just headaches..
One of my friends and one of my uncles suffer so much that they have to stay in the dark for hours.…
I hope you’ll soon feel better.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

Decided to go with my very dark brown Gerard Darel today.




Perfect for all the piddling errands I have to run today with room to spare for all the small items I have to get at the Pharmacy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! How are you and Miss 15 doing?
> 
> Thank you for the bag love!
> Worse than tips about remedies are the ones who say migraines are just headaches.
> 
> Thank you! As our weather is going from winter to spring back to winter I am still not feeling very well.


I’m fine I tested yesterday and still negative. Miss 15 is describing cold symptoms, stuffy nose, cough. No fever thank goodness.


----------



## Tomsmom

I managed to get to the Sal Val and scored this gorgeous Reed Krakoff bag, I don’t think it was hardly used:


So of course I go searching the internet for the bag and I found the same one on Poshmark instead of the pieces that are white, they are black . I paid 50.00.  Almost fell over!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m fine I tested yesterday and still negative. Miss 15 is describing cold symptoms, stuffy nose, cough. No fever thank goodness.



Glad to hear you’re well, Tomsmom.  

Hopefully Miss 15 will start to feel better soon.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I managed to get to the Sal Val and scored this gorgeous Reed Krakoff bag, I don’t think it was hardly used:
> View attachment 5289751
> 
> So of course I go searching the internet for the bag and I found the same one on Poshmark instead of the pieces that are white, they are black . I paid 50.00.  Almost fell over!



Another great find, Tomsmom! I remember when RK was all the rage!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Head is better again, so I might visit the city center today.  But, it is pretty cold. And I fear I should rest a bit more. I am bit torn now.
Massaccesi is doing a promo with one of my favorite leathers.  It is a bit like my going to the city conundrum: I would really like to, but I am not sure if it is the sensible thing to do.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I managed to get to the Sal Val and scored this gorgeous Reed Krakoff bag, I don’t think it was hardly used:
> View attachment 5289751
> 
> So of course I go searching the internet for the bag and I found the same one on Poshmark instead of the pieces that are white, they are black . I paid 50.00.  Almost fell over!


Nice!! You always find the prettiest bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Decided to go with my very dark brown Gerard Darel today.
> 
> View attachment 5289733
> 
> 
> Perfect for all the piddling errands I have to run today with room to spare for all the small items I have to get at the Pharmacy.


I hope I will be able to use my Darel bag more this year!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Head is better again, so I might visit the city center today.  But, it is pretty cold. And I fear I should rest a bit more. I am bit torn now.
> Massaccesi is doing a promo with one of my favorite leathers.  It is a bit like my going to the city conundrum: I would really like to, but I am not sure if it is the sensible thing to do.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 

If you can stay home and get more rest, then perhaps you should.  

As for the Massaccesi promo…..I think we both know the answer to that!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!   

There’s an old saying “just because you can do it.. doesn’t mean you should.”  

For instance, given our nearly arctic temps here, I *could *emulate those dedicated (if somewhat misguided) members of winter bathing clubs and literally *“take the plunge” *into the frigid waters of nearby Lake Ontario.  

Or not.  

The same holds true these days should I contemplate buying yet another bag. 

I could…but I can’t think of a good reason to do so.  

Probably because I’ve finally begun to realize that (for me) there is no *“one bag to rule them all.”*

Particularly with my current collection consisting of bags for any situation that could possibly arise.  

And (if I do say so myself) look darn good doing it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Head is better again, so I might visit the city center today.  But, it is pretty cold. And I fear I should rest a bit more. I am bit torn now.
> Massaccesi is doing a promo with one of my favorite leathers.  It is a bit like my going to the city conundrum: I would really like to, but I am not sure if it is the sensible thing to do.



Hmmm since when did sensible factor into bag buying?  Haha kidding, kind of…


----------



## Fimpagebag

In my never ending quest for being satisfied with the bags I have, I’ve revisited one of my lesser used bags. 

My Patricia Nash Tauria Map Box Bag.




As much as I loved the look of the bag, I was put off by its tall interior rigid narrow center zip pocket that actually made finding room for my necessities nearly impossible. 

So I finally decided to do something about it. 

I replaced its original center zip with a nylon center pocket that easily accommodates my keys etc. without sacrificing room for my wallet and other necessities. 




Ready now to take on today’s frigid snowy weather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m fine I tested yesterday and still negative. Miss 15 is describing cold symptoms, stuffy nose, cough. No fever thank goodness.


Glad to hear this! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> If you can stay home and get more rest, then perhaps you should.
> 
> As for the Massaccesi promo…..I think we both know the answer to that!


 I really try to be good!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> There’s an old saying “just because you can do it.. doesn’t mean you should.”
> 
> For instance, given our nearly arctic temps here, I *could *emulate those dedicated (if somewhat misguided) members of winter bathing clubs and literally *“take the plunge” *into the frigid waters of nearby Lake Ontario.
> 
> Or not.
> 
> The same holds true these days should I contemplate buying yet another bag.
> 
> I could…but I can’t think of a good reason to do so.
> 
> Probably because I’ve finally begun to realize that (for me) there is no *“one bag to rule them all.”*
> 
> Particularly with my current collection consisting of bags for any situation that could possibly arise.
> 
> And (if I do say so myself) look darn good doing it.


I know where you are coming from. I am walking with you this road. 


Tomsmom said:


> Hmmm since when did sensible factor into bag buying?  Haha kidding, kind of…


 Hehe. True. At least I have some days to decide …


Fimpagebag said:


> In my never ending quest for being satisfied with the bags I have, I’ve revisited one of my lesser used bags.
> 
> My Patricia Nash Tauria Map Box Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5290482
> 
> 
> As much as I loved the look of the bag, I was put off by its tall interior rigid narrow center zip pocket that actually made finding room for my necessities nearly impossible.
> 
> So I finally decided to do something about it.
> 
> I replaced its original center zip with a nylon center pocket that easily accommodates my keys etc. without sacrificing room for my wallet and other necessities.
> 
> View attachment 5290483
> 
> 
> Ready now to take on today’s frigid snowy weather!
> 
> View attachment 5290547


You are very creative!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I know where you are coming from. I am walking with you this road.



I couldn’t ask for better company, Ludmilla!  

Even with all the bags I either sold or donated in 2021, I still have upwards of 40 bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> In my never ending quest for being satisfied with the bags I have, I’ve revisited one of my lesser used bags.
> 
> My Patricia Nash Tauria Map Box Bag.
> 
> View attachment 5290482
> 
> 
> As much as I loved the look of the bag, I was put off by its tall interior rigid narrow center zip pocket that actually made finding room for my necessities nearly impossible.
> 
> So I finally decided to do something about it.
> 
> I replaced its original center zip with a nylon center pocket that easily accommodates my keys etc. without sacrificing room for my wallet and other necessities.
> 
> View attachment 5290483
> 
> 
> Ready now to take on today’s frigid snowy weather!
> 
> View attachment 5290547


I don’t like centre zip pockets either Fim….
Unfortunately I wouldn’t be able to do what you did..  
As we say in French….Je ne sais rien faire de mes dix doigts.( I can’t do anything with my ten fingers)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I don’t like centre zip pockets either Fim….
> Unfortunately I wouldn’t be able to do what you did..
> As we say in French….Je ne sais rien faire de mes dix doigts.( I can’t do anything with my ten fingers)



Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia.  

The madness behind my method is that I know my efforts could end up destroying the bag.  

Which I have done more times with more bags than I care to admit.  

Happily, I do have my occasional successes which helps take the sting out of my more egregious failures.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn’t ask for better company, Ludmilla!
> 
> Even with all the bags I either sold or donated in 2021, I still have upwards of 40 bags.


I have stopped counting.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have stopped counting.


So have I, Ludmilla….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have stopped counting.





Mariapia said:


> So have I, Ludmilla….



Ladies, I’d stop counting too if I didn’t have to scramble to find room for all my bags! 

Or be less persnickety when it comes to their accommodations.  

Each one of my bags has to have their own silica gel pack, purse pillow and dust bag.  

As it is, they currently line the top shelves of two closets without any room to spare.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ladies, I’d stop counting too if I didn’t have to scramble to find room for all my bags!
> 
> Or be less persnickety when it comes to their accommodations.
> 
> Each one of my bags has to have their own silica gel pack, purse pillow and dust bag.
> 
> As it is, they currently line the top shelves of two closets without any room to spare.


All bag collectors know «storing  space« is important, Fim, you’re right.
That’s what should stop us from buying new bags…  
Of course it doesn’t.
I suggest we give up bags and start buying watches …instead….


----------



## Tomsmom

I’ve stopped counting as well. My bags are mostly in dh’s armoire which he graciously gave up for my bags. Some are just out some are gingerly kept in the bedroom, one in the hall closet…


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve stopped counting as well. My bags are mostly in dh’s armoire which he graciously gave up for my bags. Some are just out some are gingerly kept in the bedroom, one in the hall closet…


Same here, Tomsmom….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Ladies, I’d stop counting too if I didn’t have to scramble to find room for all my bags!
> 
> Or be less persnickety when it comes to their accommodations.
> 
> Each one of my bags has to have their own silica gel pack, purse pillow and dust bag.
> 
> As it is, they currently line the top shelves of two closets without any room to spare.





Tomsmom said:


> I’ve stopped counting as well. My bags are mostly in dh’s armoire which he graciously gave up for my bags. Some are just out some are gingerly kept in the bedroom, one in the hall closet…


You are all treating your bags way better than I do. 
Mine are hidden in various closets. In suitcases under the bed, in my bookshelf and so on.
I have decided that I am sitting the Massaccesi promo out. 2022 is still young - I do not want to start it with yet another bag. I am waiting for the next sale.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are all treating your bags way better than I do.
> Mine are hidden in various closets. In suitcases under the bed, in my bookshelf and so on.
> I have decided that I am sitting the Massaccesi promo out. 2022 is still young - I do not want to start it with yet another bag. I am waiting for the next sale.



I was where you are not that long ago, Ludmilla. 

I had so many bags stashed in so many different places that I couldn’t always remember which one was where.  

Now I know where each one of them are.  

No mean feat when you consider how many bags I have!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Following Ludmilla’s sterling example, I have no immediate plans to add to my already expansive collection.  

Instead I’m making a conscious effort to dive deep in my closets.  

And coming up with today’s choice….

My London Fog “Zombie Croc.”


----------



## Narnanz

Ive sold two bags this week...not huge money but two less in the Wardrobe. 

Ive got my brother and sister in law here at the moment and once I saw her very worn pleather bag I knew I had to give her the option of  new bag. 
So today I will line up a selection of leather bags and she can pick one if she so wishes.

My OCD just cant handle the peeling  of her bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Ive sold two bags this week...not huge money but two less in the Wardrobe.
> 
> Ive got my brother and sister in law here at the moment and once I saw her very worn pleather bag I knew I had to give her the option of  new bag.
> So today I will line up a selection of leather bags and she can pick one if she so wishes.
> 
> My OCD just cant handle the peeling  of her bag.


I couldn’t handle it either!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ive sold two bags this week...not huge money but two less in the Wardrobe.
> 
> Ive got my brother and sister in law here at the moment and once I saw her very worn pleather bag I knew I had to give her the option of  new bag.
> So today I will line up a selection of leather bags and she can pick one if she so wishes.
> 
> My OCD just cant handle the peeling  of her bag.



Narnanz, I hope you have better luck with your sister in law than I’ve had with my argumentative younger sister. 

When I offered her one of my leather bags to replace her ratty peeling pleather purse, she refused. 

Mainly because she was (and still is) more than comfortable wearing a bag until it’s literally falling apart before replacing it with an eventual equally disposable bag she won’t have to “baby.”


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Narnanz, I hope you have better luck with your sister in law than I’ve had with my argumentative younger sister.
> 
> When I offered her one of my leather bags to replace her ratty peeling pleather purse, she refused.
> 
> Mainly because she was (and still is) more than comfortable wearing a bag until it’s literally falling apart before replacing it with an eventual equally disposable bag she won’t have to “baby.”


My SIL was happy to take one of the bags I had on offer...a Fossil Morgan satchel..really good leather bag.
She did tell me that she was a bit embarrassed to come inside with her bag....I really hope she didnt feel too bad about it .... it wss just my OCD could handle  the peeling. I gave her a rehabbed vintage Coach last Christmas  which she hasnt used yet. Dhe needs a bigger daily bag and the Fossil will be good.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> All bag collectors know «storing  space« is important, Fim, you’re right.
> That’s what should stop us from buying new bags…
> Of course it doesn’t.
> I suggest we give up bags and start buying watches …instead….


I have a complete room for my purses. I'm still running out of room. I need more shelves!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> My SIL was happy to take one of the bags I had on offer...a Fossil Morgan satchel..really good leather bag.
> She did tell me that she was a bit embarrassed to come inside with her bag....I really hope she didnt feel too bad about it .... it wss just my OCD could handle  the peeling. I gave her a rehabbed vintage Coach last Christmas  which she hasnt used yet. Dhe needs a bigger daily bag and the Fossil will be good.



Great choice by your sister in law, Narnanz! 

And wonderfully generous of you to offer her choice of bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I have a complete room for my purses. I'm still running out of room. I need more shelves!



Rock on, whateve!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!

Fim, your London fog bag is very nice.  Definitely a show stopper.

Narnanz, it was very kind of you to let your sil choose one of your bags. I hope she is going to use it happily and very very often. 

I just do not have the space to store all bags in one place. Yes, I do forget that I own some of them. On the other side - this offers surprises in life.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Fim, your London fog bag is very nice.  Definitely a show stopper.
> 
> Narnanz, it was very kind of you to let your sil choose one of your bags. I hope she is going to use it happily and very very often.
> 
> I just do not have the space to store all bags in one place. Yes, I do forget that I own some of them. On the other side - this offers surprises in life.



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla! 

While I don’t regret having as many bags as I do, finding places for all of them forces me to acknowledge their sheer number. 

And knowing I have 46 bags in total might (just might) keep me from buying another bag anytime soon. 

Wishful thinking no doubt on my part, but worth a try!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> While I don’t regret having as many bags as I do, finding places for all of them forces me to acknowledge their sheer number.
> 
> And knowing I have 46 bags in total might (just might) keep me from buying another bag anytime soon.
> 
> Wishful thinking no doubt on my part, but worth a try!


Haha. On my side it is wishful thinking, too. I know too well that I will buy a new bag sooner or later. 
Ban Island does not work for me, really.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. On my side it is wishful thinking, too. I know too well that I will buy a new bag sooner or later.
> Ban Island does not work for me, really.



Nor me either, Ludmilla.  

Every time I book passage on the boat to Ban Island I never quite make it onboard!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders. 

As though I don’t have enough bad influences in my life, my Evil Twin has enlisted a new voice to whisper in my ear.




And as much as I hate to admit it, there’s some truth in what the new recruit has to say about keeping in mind how many bags I own.

*“You have ten fingers and toes. Past that stop counting.”*


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. On my side it is wishful thinking, too. I know too well that I will buy a new bag sooner or later.
> Ban Island does not work for me, really.


Who does Ban Island work for, Ludmilla ?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Nor me either, Ludmilla.
> 
> Every time I book passage on the boat to Ban Island I never quite make it onboard!


At least, you book passage, Fim…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Who does Ban Island work for, Ludmilla ?



No one I know, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I have a complete room for my purses. I'm still running out of room. I need more shelves!


Could we see a pic?  I’m super jelly right now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> 
> Fim, your London fog bag is very nice.  Definitely a show stopper.
> 
> Narnanz, it was very kind of you to let your sil choose one of your bags. I hope she is going to use it happily and very very often.
> 
> I just do not have the space to store all bags in one place. Yes, I do forget that I own some of them. On the other side - this offers surprises in life.


I’m the same way!  I go to straighten up the armoire where I store my bags and I’m like “oh my!!  How ever did I forget this one??”  

I straightened out my shoe closet this morning. What a task. It’s embarrassing how many shoes I have . I even donated some.  It’s a sickness I tell you !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m the same way!  I go to straighten up the armoire where I store my bags and I’m like “oh my!!  How ever did I forget this one??”
> 
> I straightened out my shoe closet this morning. What a task. It’s embarrassing how many shoes I have . I even donated some.  It’s a sickness I tell you !



I’m the same with the number of shoes/boots I own, Tomsmom.  

But I prefer to think of my excesses (either bags or footwear) less as a sickness and more of a delightful character flaw that spares me from the sheer boredom of being perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am very proud to say that shoes are no problem for me. I am living on large feet so buying shoes was never a real pleasure for me. Which keeps me save from buying too much.
It is something completely different when it comes to books, clothes and shawls.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m the same with the number of shoes/boots I own, Tomsmom.
> 
> But I prefer to think of my excesses (either bags or footwear) less as a sickness and more of a delightful character flaw that spares me from the sheer boredom of being perfect.


I love that!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Could we see a pic?  I’m super jelly right now.


It's a huge mess right now! We are remodeling part of our house so I have a bunch of non-purse stuff in there. It's not as regal as it sounds. It is our home office. I have some bookcases full of purses and some stuff in the closet. My keychains are hanging on curtain rods on the wall. There is a bed left over from when this was my son's room. I tend to pile a lot of stuff on the bed.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> I am very proud to say that shoes are no problem for me. I am living on large feet so buying shoes was never a real pleasure for me. Which keeps me save from buying too much.
> It is something completely different when it comes to books, clothes and shawls.


I have narrow feet that are hard to fit so I've never gotten into shoes that much, at least dressy ones. I have more sneakers and boots than I need. A few years ago, I took over part of the linen closet for my boots. There isn't room in the closet for any more boots and I didn't wear any for nearly a year so I've stopped buying them. One of the reasons I have too many sneakers is that when we travel I do some marathon shopping. After several hours, my feet are killing me so I buy another pair of shoes that I think are going to be more comfortable.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> It's a huge mess right now! We are remodeling part of our house so I have a bunch of non-purse stuff in there. It's not as regal as it sounds. It is our home office. I have some bookcases full of purses and some stuff in the closet. My keychains are hanging on curtain rods on the wall. There is a bed left over from when this was my son's room. I tend to pile a lot of stuff on the bed.



I sympathize, whateve!  

Which is probably why I’m such a fan of closet doors!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m the same with the number of shoes/boots I own, Tomsmom.
> 
> But I prefer to think of my excesses (either bags or footwear) less as a sickness and more of a delightful character flaw that spares me from the sheer boredom of being perfect.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I have narrow feet that are hard to fit so I've never gotten into shoes that much, at least dressy ones. I have more sneakers and boots than I need. A few years ago, I took over part of the linen closet for my boots. There isn't room in the closet for any more boots and I didn't wear any for nearly a year so I've stopped buying them. One of the reasons I have too many sneakers is that when we travel I do some marathon shopping. After several hours, my feet are killing me so I buy another pair of shoes that I think are going to be more comfortable.



I hear you, whateve.  

The one pair of dress shoes I own are the ones I wore as the mother of the bride.  

Otherwise my footwear is all about comfort.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> It's a huge mess right now! We are remodeling part of our house so I have a bunch of non-purse stuff in there. It's not as regal as it sounds. It is our home office. I have some bookcases full of purses and some stuff in the closet. My keychains are hanging on curtain rods on the wall. There is a bed left over from when this was my son's room. I tend to pile a lot of stuff on the bed.


I totally understand!


----------



## Narnanz

My first job at 16 was in a shoe store in NZ Called Hannahs. Because we got such a good discount then , I almost became the Emelda Marcos of Gisborne. When I left I stopped buying.
Fast forward to this last year and Ive bought many second hand ones that only a few end up workng for me...I have have lots of shoes and never wear them as Im always in my sneakers with the orthotics in them.

This year Ive decided to give myself an allowance for thrifting so I have to think very hard if I need something. If I dont use the money that week it goes into a tin . Will see how much I have after 6 months. Its working so far.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> My first job at 16 was in a shoe store in NZ Called Hannahs. Because we got such a good discount then , I almost became the Emelda Marcos of Gisborne. When I left I stopped buying.
> Fast forward to this last year and Ive bought many second hand ones that only a few end up workng for me...I have have lots of shoes and never wear them as Im always in my sneakers with the orthotics in them.
> 
> This year Ive decided to give myself an allowance for thrifting so I have to think very hard if I need something. If I dont use the money that week it goes into a tin . Will see how much I have after 6 months. Its working so far.



Excellent strategy, Narnanz!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Horrendous Monday, fellow Islanders!   

We’re under a “Winter Weather Advisory” for the next day and a half with plunging temperatures, high winds, and snow.   

Given that, I plan to stay home and ride out the worst of it.  

But if needs must, and I have to go anywhere, my butt ugly Travelon Tote is up to the task.  

Tough as nails and ugly as sin, this bag has been through ice storms, blizzards, and deluge.

And never looks good doing it!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Horrendous Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> We’re under a “Winter Weather Advisory” for the next day and a half with plunging temperatures, high winds, and snow.
> 
> Given that, I plan to stay home and ride out the worst of it.
> 
> But if needs must, and I have to go anywhere, my butt ugly Travelon Tote is up to the task.
> 
> Tough as nails and ugly as sin, this bag has been through ice storms, blizzards, and deluge.
> 
> And never looks good doing it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293038


Hmmmm.  I think this bag is not too ugly. In fact I like its shape and with its pockets it looks very practical. 
Also - we need those practical trustworthy toads more than shiny lizards.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmmm.  I think this bag is not too ugly. In fact I like its shape and with its pockets it looks very practical.
> Also - we need those practical trustworthy toads more than shiny lizards.



You’re right, Ludmilla. 

Every pocket  of my Travelon “Toad” has the same waterproof lining as the main body of the bag. The zippers are equally heavy duty while the outer shell of the bag is made of tough as nails weatherproof fabric. 

Completely impervious to any abuse I may inflict, including greasy fast food and ketchup packets!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Monday!  Still in my Manhattan, I debated changing last night but couldn’t make up my mind.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Horrendous Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> We’re under a “Winter Weather Advisory” for the next day and a half with plunging temperatures, high winds, and snow.
> 
> Given that, I plan to stay home and ride out the worst of it.
> 
> But if needs must, and I have to go anywhere, my butt ugly Travelon Tote is up to the task.
> 
> Tough as nails and ugly as sin, this bag has been through ice storms, blizzards, and deluge.
> 
> And never looks good doing it!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293038


Ugly, Fim?
Not at all.
On the other hand, your  Travelon tote seems to be the perfect bag for the weather situation you describe.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ugly, Fim?
> Not at all.
> On the other hand, your  Travelon tote seems to be the perfect bag for the weather situation you describe.



That it is, Mariapia.  

Not to mention how happy you and Ludmilla have made a certain “toad”…


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> That it is, Mariapia.
> 
> Not to mention how happy you and Ludmilla have made a certain “toad”…
> 
> View attachment 5293155


Hmmm. Maybe „toad“ was not a very nice name for your bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday!  Still in my Manhattan, I debated changing last night but couldn’t make up my mind.


Then it is best to stay in the bag you already use.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tomsmom said:


> Merry Christmas!!
> My limited edition Fluer de Jais ( spelling?)
> 
> View attachment 5281048


Congrats! This bag is so pretty. I’m big fan of the older LV special edition speedy bags. I would like a Watercolor and black Mirage speedy. There are a few others, but I do not know the names. So many are out of my budget. Enjoy your new bag and look forward to seeing more pics and mod shots.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. Maybe „toad“ was not a very nice name for your bag.



Too late to change it now, Ludmilla. 

Formerly designated as “one butt ugly bag” my Travelon Tote is now more than delighted to be Miss Toad!


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Congrats! This bag is so pretty. I’m big fan of the older LV special edition speedy bags. I would like a Watercolor and black Mirage speedy. There are a few others, but I do not know the names. So many are out of my budget. Enjoy your new bag and look forward to seeing more pics and mod shots.


Thank you !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Too late to change it now, Ludmilla.
> 
> Formerly designated as “one butt ugly bag” my Travelon Tote is now more than delighted to be Miss Toad!
> 
> View attachment 5293354


There is a certain similarity in the pronounciation of tote and toad - at least for the non native speaker.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 
Happy Tuesday to all. 

Every so often a premier designer bag catches my eye. 

As of late, it’s been the Loewe Puzzle bag. 

Fortunately it is so beyond the realm of what I can afford that I’m content to admire it from afar. 

And in doing so, I realize that even if I *could* afford the bag, its size just wouldn’t work for me. 

Mainly because life has a nasty habit of coming full circle. 

When my daughter was a baby I always made sure I had enough room for an extra diaper in my purse. 

Now (as an older woman in my late sixties)….
I’m sure you get my meaning.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I arrived home late last night. By the time I ate dinner and got settled I was too tired to change bags. I’m afraid the new speedy is too fancy for work, not that o walk around with my bag it stays in my office until I go home. Debating…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Weather is much better than expected this morning.  

Still bitter cold, but the wind has died down and it’s not snowing.  

Our local feed store also offers Western wear, so I can think of no better bag to take with me while I troll the aisles than my Patricia Nash Lundy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I arrived home late last night. By the time I ate dinner and got settled I was too tired to change bags. I’m afraid the new speedy is too fancy for work, not that o walk around with my bag it stays in my office until I go home. Debating…



I think I understand where you’re coming from, Tomsmom.  

It would be like bringing Charlotte Russe to the break room when everyone else brought donuts.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> Happy Tuesday to all.
> 
> Every so often a premier designer bag catches my eye.
> 
> As of late, it’s been the Loewe Puzzle bag.
> 
> Fortunately it is so beyond the realm of what I can afford that I’m content to admire it from afar.
> 
> And in doing so, I realize that even if I *could* afford the bag, its size just wouldn’t work for me.
> 
> Mainly because life has a nasty habit of coming full circle.
> 
> When my daughter was a baby I always made sure I had enough room for an extra diaper in my purse.
> 
> Now (as an older woman in my late sixties)….
> I’m sure you get my meaning.


No regrets, Fim…
The Puzzle bag is a small bag, definitely….


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  I arrived home late last night. By the time I ate dinner and got settled I was too tired to change bags. I’m afraid the new speedy is too fancy for work, not that o walk around with my bag it stays in my office until I go home. Debating…


Tomsmom, considering you keep it in your office, I don’t see why you wouldn’t take your wonderful Speedy to work.
And even if you walked around with it, why should you deprive yourself of a lovely bag just because you are working?
On the other hand, it works both ways…
I used to work in a place where nearly every woman was in designer clothes.
As I had to ride trains and buses before walking to the place …I was in jeans and sneakers all the time.
I don’t know what they thought of me, but I didn’t care…
Oscar Wilde used to say:
 »What people think of me is none of my business »


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Tomsmom, considering you keep it in your office, I don’t see why you wouldn’t take your wonderful Speedy to work.
> And even if you walked around with it, why should you deprive yourself of a lovely bag just because you are working?
> On the other hand, it works both ways…
> I used to work in a place where nearly every woman was in designer clothes.
> As I had to ride trains and buses before walking to the place …I was in jeans and sneakers all the time.
> I don’t know what they thought of me, but I didn’t care…
> Oscar Wilde used to say:
> »What people think of me is none of my business »


Thank you for the thoughtful words!  I’m leaning towards bringing it out .


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful words!  I’m leaning towards bringing it out .


Bravo, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> No regrets, Fim…
> The Puzzle bag is a small bag, definitely….



Too small for me definitely, Mariapia.  

That‘s not to say that it’s not the perfect bag for someone else. 

It’s as the old saying goes, “to each their own.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Too small for me definitely, Mariapia.
> 
> That‘s not to say that it’s not the perfect bag for someone else.
> 
> It’s as the old saying goes, “to each their own.”



Of course, Fim.
The Puzzle bag has a lot of success and is a lovely bag, but…..I have known you for nearly 10 years now(  time flies  ) and I am glad you kept away from it , you would have been disappointed when filling it up…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Tomsmom, considering you keep it in your office, I don’t see why you wouldn’t take your wonderful Speedy to work.
> And even if you walked around with it, why should you deprive yourself of a lovely bag just because you are working?
> On the other hand, it works both ways…
> I used to work in a place where nearly every woman was in designer clothes.
> As I had to ride trains and buses before walking to the place …I was in jeans and sneakers all the time.
> I don’t know what they thought of me, but I didn’t care…
> Oscar Wilde used to say:
> »What people think of me is none of my business »



You’re right of course, Mariapia. 

If I cared what other people thought, I wouldn’t be walking around with a bag that has a horse head on it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim.
> The Puzzle bag has a lot of success and is a lovely bag, but…..I have known you for nearly 10 years now(  time flies  ) and I am glad you kept away from it , you would have been disappointed when filling it up…



I agree, Mariapia. It’s hard to believe that it’s been almost ten years.  

As for the Puzzle bag, as popular as it is now, I think it might end up suffering the same fate as other
”It”  bags in the past.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for the thoughtful words!  I’m leaning towards bringing it out .


yes, bring it out!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree, Mariapia. It’s hard to believe that it’s been almost ten years.
> 
> As for the Puzzle bag, as popular as it is now, I think it might end up suffering the same fate as other
> ”It”  bags in the past.


maybe you find a bag in that style at a better price point and with the right size?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> maybe you find a bag in that style at a better price point and with the right size?



The more I think about it, Ludmilla, the more I realize after I‘d thoroughly researched the bag was all the changes I’d want to make.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

When it comes to bags, I’ve come up (with all deference to Moses) some Commandments of my own...

1. Thou shalt covet another Islander’s bags. (really, what’s a little enabling among friends?) 

2. Thou shalt not go into debt for for any bag. (but if you have to just eat salad for a week…) 

3. Thou shalt go forth and multiply. (especially if it’s a different color than the one you already have.)


----------



## Tomsmom

I brought out the limited speedy!  She came to work with me, pic later .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I brought out the limited speedy!  She came to work with me, pic later .



Brava, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I brought out the limited speedy!  She came to work with me, pic later .


Yay! I was thinking about your Speedy today and hoping for pics.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When it comes to bags, I’ve come up (with all deference to Moses) some Commandments of my own...
> 
> 1. Thou shalt covet another Islander’s bags. (really, what’s a little enabling among friends?)
> 
> 2. Thou shalt not go into debt for for any bag. (but if you have to just eat salad for a week…)
> 
> 3. Thou shalt go forth and multiply. (especially if it’s a different color than the one you already have.)


Haha. Those are all very reasonable!


----------



## Tomsmom

On the way home


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> On the way home
> 
> View attachment 5295038



Love love love! 

Your Fleur de Jais is absolutely awesome!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tomsmom said:


> On the way home
> 
> View attachment 5295038


So glad you took it to work. It is gorgeous. On my wishlist.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> On the way home
> 
> View attachment 5295038


So very cool!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> On the way home
> 
> View attachment 5295038


Stunning bag, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

What I love most about math is that numbers never lie.  

So if I divide the number of bags I have by the months of the year….  

Four bags a month sounds positively frugal!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!!  thank you for all the bag love, I received compliments from a couple of people at work but mostly stares because the bag is so unique.
On my desk


----------



## SEWDimples

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!!  thank you for all the bag love, I received compliments from a couple of people at work but mostly stares because the bag is so unique.
> On my desk
> 
> View attachment 5295667


Stunning!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What I love most about math is that numbers never lie.
> 
> So if I divide the number of bags I have by the months of the year….
> 
> Four bags a month sounds positively frugal!


more than frugal!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> more than frugal!


+1000


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!!  I could not make it to the gym this morning my body was not having it.  So now I’m stupid early for work and having quality time with my cat, lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh before I forget, I found this beauty on Facebook marketplace, so so pretty rogue in oxblood.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!!  I could not make it to the gym this morning my body was not having it.  So now I’m stupid early for work and having quality time with my cat, lol!
> View attachment 5296537



Happy Friday, Tomsmom!  

Love your cat! Such a thoughtful expression.  

Also love that you went  ”Rogue.”


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!!  I could not make it to the gym this morning my body was not having it.  So now I’m stupid early for work and having quality time with my cat, lol!
> View attachment 5296537


Love your cat! And the new bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!!  I could not make it to the gym this morning my body was not having it.  So now I’m stupid early for work and having quality time with my cat, lol!
> View attachment 5296537


So cute, Tomsmom. 
And congrats on your Rogue, my favourite Coach bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

As a wise Islander suggested (yes Ludmilla, that would be you)…  

Instead of wishing the Puzzle bag was something it’s not, I should take the things I like about the bag and look elsewhere for something that would please me aesthetically while also satisfying my needs. 

The only problem was that I found three bags, each with their own indefinable aspect that made it difficult to choose between them.  

So I didn’t. 

The first to arrive, Ellepi hand made Italian leather Shoulder Bag…




Love the comfort of the braided leather handle and obvious craftsmanship. 

As for the Puzzle bag aspect, I was drawn to the subtle gradation of the different shades of brown opposed to more obvious color blocking.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As a wise Islander suggested (yes Ludmilla, that would be you)…
> 
> Instead of wishing the Puzzle bag was something it’s not, I should take the things I like about the bag and look elsewhere for something that would please me aesthetically while also satisfying my needs.
> 
> The only problem was that I found three bags, each with their own indefinable aspect that made it difficult to choose between them.
> 
> So I didn’t.
> 
> The first to arrive, Ellepi hand made Italian leather Shoulder Bag…
> 
> View attachment 5296612
> 
> 
> Love the comfort of the braided leather handle and obvious craftsmanship.
> 
> As for the Puzzle bag aspect, I was drawn to the subtle gradation of the different shades of brown opposed to more obvious color blocking.


Lol. It seems like I am the worst enabler!
Love this bag. Tbh the puzzle bag is not my cup of tea — I like this one way better. And I am very curious about your other finds.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lol. It seems like I am the worst enabler!
> Love this bag. Tbh the puzzle bag is not my cup of tea — I like this one way better. And I am very curious about your other finds.



Far from being the worst, Ludmilla, I would say you’re among the very best enablers!  
If you weren’t, I wouldn’t have even known about this brand.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mandatory mod shot….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Mandatory mod shot….
> 
> View attachment 5296942


Love it!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Mandatory mod shot….
> 
> View attachment 5296942


Great find, Fim.
And great modeling pic as usual.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!





Mariapia said:


> Great find, Fim.
> And great modeling pic as usual.



Thank you, ladies. 

My brief infatuation with the Puzzle bag truly helped me reacquaint myself with my bag aesthetic. 

Not that it didn’t give me some ideas….    

Less a puzzle and more a riddle (why the moment I saw this next bag I knew I had to have it.) 

Adrienne Vittadini Saffiano Satchel….









(less vanity than sheer self preservation, I decided to post a mod pic “post haste” before tonight’s winter storm and subzero temps hit.   )


----------



## Ludmilla

Great moddeling pics as always, Fim! Love your style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Great moddeling pics as always, Fim! Love your style.



Thank you, Ludmilla. 

While I was supremely confident ordering the Ellepi bag, I admit I suffered a more than a momentary qualm after I’d purchased the Adrienne Vittadini bag. 

“Saffiano leather?” I’d reminded myself. “You know how you feel about Saffiano leather. You can’t begin to compare it with your other leather bags.”  

”Okay, I admit it.” I‘d confessed. “I stepped well outside of my comfort zone with this bag.” 

”And you know what you’ve probably stepped in.” my Evil Twin chimed in.  

Eventually the moment of truth came when the bag arrived late yesterday afternoon. 
Casting all my doubts aside, I saw the bag in IRL…. 

And equated it with the first time I‘d had sushi. That too had been a venture into the unknown. 

But one that I’ve never regretted. 

Let’s just hope “Miss Sushi” feels the same once she gets used to her new name!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> While I was supremely confident ordering the Ellepi bag, I admit I suffered a more than a momentary qualm after I’d purchased the Adrienne Vittadini bag.
> 
> “Saffiano leather?” I’d reminded myself. “You know how you feel about Saffiano leather. You can’t begin to compare it with your other leather bags.”
> 
> ”Okay, I admit it.” I‘d confessed. “I stepped well outside of my comfort zone with this bag.”
> ”And you know what you’ve probably stepped in.” my Evil Twin chimed in.
> 
> Eventually the moment of truth came when the bag arrived late yesterday afternoon.
> Casting all my doubts aside, I saw the bag in IRL….
> 
> And equated it with the first time I‘d had sushi. That too had been a venture into the unknown.
> 
> But one that I’ve never regretted.
> 
> Let’s just hope “Miss Sushi” feels the same once she gets used to her new name!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297790


understand your thoughts about Saffiano completely. But sometimes we have to try something again. Guess not every Saffiano bag is the same. And I totally love the red interior and beige leather on the outside of Miss Sushi!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> understand your thoughts about Saffiano completely. But sometimes we have to try something again. Guess not every Saffiano bag is the same. And I totally love the red interior and beige leather on the outside of Miss Sushi!



I couldn’t resist that combination either, Ludmilla. 

And you’re right about not every Saffiano bag being the same. 

Miss Sushi’s Saffiano is surprisingly pliable, and doesn’t have that “plastic” feel like other Saffiano bags I’ve dealt with in the past.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> While I was supremely confident ordering the Ellepi bag, I admit I suffered a more than a momentary qualm after I’d purchased the Adrienne Vittadini bag.
> 
> “Saffiano leather?” I’d reminded myself. “You know how you feel about Saffiano leather. You can’t begin to compare it with your other leather bags.”
> 
> ”Okay, I admit it.” I‘d confessed. “I stepped well outside of my comfort zone with this bag.”
> 
> ”And you know what you’ve probably stepped in.” my Evil Twin chimed in.
> 
> Eventually the moment of truth came when the bag arrived late yesterday afternoon.
> Casting all my doubts aside, I saw the bag in IRL….
> 
> And equated it with the first time I‘d had sushi. That too had been a venture into the unknown.
> 
> But one that I’ve never regretted.
> 
> Let’s just hope “Miss Sushi” feels the same once she gets used to her new name!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5297790


Welcome, Miss Sushi!


----------



## Ludmilla

My sister and I ordered a wine red MM Charlotte bag for my mother. The bag arrived this week, but I am at the big city. Today the parcel was opened by my sister and she gave the bag to my mother.
Just phoned with her. The bag is sitting with her in the kitchen, so she can look at it all the time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Welcome, Miss Sushi!



Miss Sushi thanks you, Mariapia.  

And well she should. Your advocacy for what works best with a large lighter weight tote/satchel helped point me in the right direction.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> My sister and I ordered a wine red MM Charlotte bag for my mother. The bag arrived this week, but I am at the big city. Today the parcel was opened by my sister and she gave the bag to my mother.
> Just phoned with her. The bag is sitting with her in the kitchen, so she can look at it all the time.


That’s so great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My sister and I ordered a wine red MM Charlotte bag for my mother. The bag arrived this week, but I am at the big city. Today the parcel was opened by my sister and she gave the bag to my mother.
> Just phoned with her. The bag is sitting with her in the kitchen, so she can look at it all the time.



That’s wonderful, Ludmilla!  

It’s always nice when someone truly appreciates a quality bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That’s so great!





Fimpagebag said:


> That’s wonderful, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s always nice when someone truly appreciates a quality bag.


Yes! I am pretty relieved that she likes the bag - because she only has brown, grey, black and white bags. And this one is red!
Also, it is nice to imagine my 81 old mom sitting in her kitchen being obviously so excited about her new bag that it has to sit beside her.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My sister and I ordered a wine red MM Charlotte bag for my mother. The bag arrived this week, but I am at the big city. Today the parcel was opened by my sister and she gave the bag to my mother.
> Just phoned with her. The bag is sitting with her in the kitchen, so she can look at it all the time.


Wonderful, Ludmilla. 

I  imagine your mum looking at her bag…She must be delighted.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! I am pretty relieved that she likes the bag - because she only has brown, grey, black and white bags. And this one is red!
> Also, it is nice to imagine my 81 old mom sitting in her kitchen being obviously so excited about her new bag that it has to sit beside her.


I have just looked at the website.
Charlotte is gorgeous


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I have just looked at the website.
> Charlotte is gorgeous


Thank you Mariapia!
I will definitely post a pic of her bag.  It is the same like the green one (with the turquoise stitching) I got last time I ordered a bag.


----------



## 880

@Ludmilla , I’m so happy about your mom! I have yet to sum up the courage for red 
@Fimpagebag , congrats on Ms. Sushi. I also adore your other non puzzle bag
@Tomsmom, while the LV is beautiful, your cat is amazingly gorgeous
hope everyone is staying warm this weekend


----------



## Tomsmom

880 said:


> @Ludmilla , I’m so happy about your mom! I have yet to sum up the courage for red
> @Fimpagebag , congrats on Ms. Sushi. I also adore your other non puzzle bag
> @Tomsmom, while the LV is beautiful, your cat is amazingly gorgeous
> hope everyone is staying warm this weekend


Thank you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

I went to the Sal Val yesterday walked out with this leather CC Skye messenger bag. I’m on my way to Manhattan to meet my sister and see Moulin Rouge!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I went to the Sal Val yesterday walked out with this leather CC Skye messenger bag. I’m on my way to Manhattan to meet my sister and see Moulin Rouge!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298881



Another great find, Tomsmom! 

Stylish yet under the radar, most definitely an added benefit these days in any urban setting.  
Enjoy your day out with your sister!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I went to the Sal Val yesterday walked out with this leather CC Skye messenger bag. I’m on my way to Manhattan to meet my sister and see Moulin Rouge!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298881


lovely bag and enjoy the day!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I went to the Sal Val yesterday walked out with this leather CC Skye messenger bag. I’m on my way to Manhattan to meet my sister and see Moulin Rouge!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298881


I love messenger bags. Great find, Tomsmom.
As usual.


----------



## Tomsmom

The show was a-mazing!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The show was a-mazing!!


Glad to hear it!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good afternoon!  I’m off today for Martin Luther King’s birthday. So miss 15 and I did some thrift shopping, much needed eyebrow threading and then hit the boot clearance rack at Macys.  A good time!


----------



## Narnanz

Finally got my purchase from Its Hadrian...this is last years final haul.  Couple are freebies like the marc jacobs and the black Coach wristlet . The Tory Burch is a project wallet for a friend. 
Had to do this via Instagram...my phone would not load the photos.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Island friends!  Back to work. Still in my LV limited edition, was going to change out but thought better of it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Finally got my purchase from Its Hadrian...this is last years final haul.  Couple are freebies like the marc jacobs and the black Coach wristlet . The Tory Burch is a project wallet for a friend.
> Had to do this via Instagram...my phone would not load the photos.




Happy Tuesday, Narnanz! 

Wow! What a haul indeed!   

Great choices all! 

So glad to see another Elliott Lucca fan!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  
It’s been one of those hectic weeks with one thing after another and not a moment for myself.  

But now I have the opportunity to take a deep breath… and rant.    

Specifically about sellers who are disingenuous when it comes to shipping. 

While I can sympathize with any seller dealing with the vagaries of fate, I will not (in the future with this particular seller) support chicanery.  

Simply (and perhaps unreasonably) put, when I pay for expedited shipped, I do not expect my purchase to be sent less expeditiously and for far less than what I paid for shipping.  

In this case, the bag that has yet to arrive was purchased before the other two bags (from different
sellers and at greater distances) that I posted pics of last week.  

And though I realize how petty I must sound, my concern (given this particular seller’s cheese paring methods) is that the bag was crammed into the cheapest mailer possible and sent on its way.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> It’s been one of those hectic weeks with one thing after another and not a moment for myself.
> 
> But now I have the opportunity to take a deep breath… and rant.
> 
> Specifically about sellers who are disingenuous when it comes to shipping.
> 
> While I can sympathize with any seller dealing with the vagaries of fate, I will not (in the future with this particular seller) support chicanery.
> 
> Simply (and perhaps unreasonably) put, when I pay for expedited shipped, I do not expect my purchase to be sent less expeditiously and for far less than what I paid for shipping.
> 
> In this case, the bag that has yet to arrive was purchased before the other two bags (from different
> sellers and at greater distances) that I posted pics of last week.
> 
> And though I realize how petty I must sound, my concern (given this particular seller’s cheese paring methods) is that the bag was crammed into the cheapest mailer possible and sent on its way.


Sorry about the squished bag. Was it crumpled?  Do you have to “fix”’it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about the squished bag. Was it crumpled?  Do you have to “fix”’it?



I have no idea, Tomsmom. My comment about the cheapest mailer possible was supposition on my part as the bag has *yet* to arrive.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into my Neverfull, pic later


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed into my Neverfull, pic later



Not only a great choice, but strategic as well, Tomsmom. 

With no disrespect to your wonderful authentic Neverfull (from what I’ve read) the plethora of fakes are such that your bag is unlikely to be targeted by purse snatching miscreants.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here she is, cinched


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Here she is, cinched
> 
> View attachment 5303336



Love how it looks cinched, Tomsmom! Such a great iconic LV!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Having recovered my normal equilibrium after yesterday’s rant, I’ll be carrying the same bag today that has carried me throughout this hectic week. 

My Wilson Leather Black Satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Looking forward to the weekend!  No plans and that’s ok sometimes things are better that way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> It’s been one of those hectic weeks with one thing after another and not a moment for myself.
> 
> But now I have the opportunity to take a deep breath… and rant.
> 
> Specifically about sellers who are disingenuous when it comes to shipping.
> 
> While I can sympathize with any seller dealing with the vagaries of fate, I will not (in the future with this particular seller) support chicanery.
> 
> Simply (and perhaps unreasonably) put, when I pay for expedited shipped, I do not expect my purchase to be sent less expeditiously and for far less than what I paid for shipping.
> 
> In this case, the bag that has yet to arrive was purchased before the other two bags (from different
> sellers and at greater distances) that I posted pics of last week.
> 
> And though I realize how petty I must sound, my concern (given this particular seller’s cheese paring methods) is that the bag was crammed into the cheapest mailer possible and sent on its way.


Boo! I hate stuff like that. 
Hope the bag will arrive in a nice box!


Tomsmom said:


> Here she is, cinched
> 
> View attachment 5303336


Love!!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Having recovered my normal equilibrium after yesterday’s rant, I’ll be carrying the same bag today that has carried me throughout this hectic week.
> 
> My Wilson Leather Black Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5303839


Great partner for a hectic week!


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Looking forward to the weekend!  No plans and that’s ok sometimes things are better that way.


Happy Friday!
Hope to be off to the country tomorrow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Boo! I hate stuff like that.
> Hope the bag will arrive in a nice box!



Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 
The bag arrived undamaged but my overwhelming reaction is… meh. 

I have yet to decide whether it’s ”dead on arrival” or possibly “playing possum.” 

It’s smaller than the dimensions given by the seller, but in reasonably good condition. 

I‘d originally envisioned it as a project bag, but now I’m not sure how much effort I want to invest in a bag that (at this moment) I find so underwhelming.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Addendum:  *
I should know by now that first impressions can be misleading. 

Or how a thorough cleaning and conditioning (along with a small length of black paracord) can transform a hitherto blah bag into something I‘m actually looking forward to wear. 
My nude leather Antonio Melani Shoulder Bag….


----------



## southernbelle43

Fimpagebag said:


> *Addendum:  *
> I should know by now that first impressions can be misleading.
> 
> Or how a thorough cleaning and conditioning (along with a small length of black paracord) can transform a hitherto blah bag into something I‘m actually looking forward to wear.
> My nude leather Antonio Melani Shoulder Bag….
> 
> View attachment 5304396


It is amazing what a little love and creativity can do.
great job.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> *Addendum:  *
> I should know by now that first impressions can be misleading.
> 
> Or how a thorough cleaning and conditioning (along with a small length of black paracord) can transform a hitherto blah bag into something I‘m actually looking forward to wear.
> My nude leather Antonio Melani Shoulder Bag….
> 
> View attachment 5304396


That's great! It didn't look bad in your first picture. What does the black paracord do and how did you attach it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

southernbelle43 said:


> It is amazing what a little love and creativity can do.
> great job.





whateve said:


> That's great! It didn't look bad in your first picture. What does the black paracord do and how did you attach it?



Thank you, ladies. Your kind words are much appreciated. 

I readily admit paracord is one of my “go to” alternatives, whateve. 

It’s actually parachute cord, a thin kernmantle rope originally used for parachute suspension lines. 

Happily, once it was eventually declassified by the military, paracord has become not only quite popular among crafters, but is available in a broad range of colors these days. 

I actually prefer it over other more craft centric cord whenever I want to add edging, as I did with my recent bag’s flap. 

It bonds well with only a few drops of quality superglue and will last as long as the bag itself….if not longer!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> The bag arrived undamaged but my overwhelming reaction is… meh.
> 
> I have yet to decide whether it’s ”dead on arrival” or possibly “playing possum.”
> 
> It’s smaller than the dimensions given by the seller, but in reasonably good condition.
> 
> I‘d originally envisioned it as a project bag, but now I’m not sure how much effort I want to invest in a bag that (at this moment) I find so underwhelming.
> 
> View attachment 5304268


I like it! It has some similarities to my MM Charlotte bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like it! It has some similarities to my MM Charlotte bag.



Awww, thank you, Ludmilla.  

To even be mentioned in the same breath as your wonderful Charlotte is high praise indeed.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies. Your kind words are much appreciated.
> 
> I readily admit paracord is one of my “go to” alternatives, whateve.
> 
> It’s actually parachute cord, a thin kernmantle rope originally used for parachute suspension lines.
> 
> Happily, once it was eventually declassified by the military, paracord has become not only quite popular among crafters, but is available in a broad range of colors these days.
> 
> I actually prefer it over other more craft centric cord whenever I want to add edging, as I did with my recent bag’s flap.
> 
> It bonds well with only a few drops of quality superglue and will last as long as the bag itself….if not longer!


Nicely done! *tucks this tidbit of info away*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Temperatures here began the day at  -9F (roughly -23C)

So needless to say I have every intention of remaining home indoors as much as possible. 

Which is probably a good thing as I’m embarking on “the great purse hunt.”  

(also known as  looking for a misplaced key in whichever one of my bags it’s hiding.) 

All it entails is trying to remember which bag and in which order I switched from bag to bag. 

Given the number of bags I routinely rotate, this is definitely going to take some effort!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Temperatures here began the day at  -9F (roughly -23C)
> 
> So needless to say I have every intention of remaining home indoors as much as possible.
> 
> Which is probably a good thing as I’m embarking on “the great purse hunt.”
> 
> (also known as  looking for a misplaced key in whichever one of my bags it’s hiding.)
> 
> All it entails is trying to remember which bag and in which order I switched from bag to bag.
> 
> Given the number of bags I routinely rotate, this is definitely going to take some effort!



It is raining at the moment, here. I am indoors as well.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies. Your kind words are much appreciated.
> 
> I readily admit paracord is one of my “go to” alternatives, whateve.
> 
> It’s actually parachute cord, a thin kernmantle rope originally used for parachute suspension lines.
> 
> Happily, once it was eventually declassified by the military, paracord has become not only quite popular among crafters, but is available in a broad range of colors these days.
> 
> I actually prefer it over other more craft centric cord whenever I want to add edging, as I did with my recent bag’s flap.
> 
> It bonds well with only a few drops of quality superglue and will last as long as the bag itself….if not longer!


Awesome job Fim!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

With my Evil Twin more than gleefully acting as their advocate…




My bags have issued the following statement:

*We the undersigned (at least we would if we had fingers) object most strongly against this wholly unfounded accusation.

As an entirely fruitless unwarranted search concluded, we were not responsible for the missing key.

Furthermore, during the course of the search, charges of neglect were discussed upon the discovery of one of our own languishing unworn in durance vile.

(well maybe not too vile as Miss Lucca was found in a box lined with pink tissue paper…)

But the injustice cannot be allowed to continue.

Therefore, rather than involve ourselves in a lengthy legal battle (which we would win) the restitution of Miss Luca to our ranks now has sufficed to put an end to this wholly unnecessary unfortunate affair.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Nicely done! *tucks this tidbit of info away*



*Thank you, Lake Effect.  

Paracord is truly remarkable stuff.  *




Tomsmom said:


> Awesome job Fim!!



*Thank you, Tomsmom.  

It’s amazing how just one little tweak can make all the difference.  *


----------



## Tomsmom

Went to the Sal Val today, found this perfect Mcq Alexander McQueen bag, leather with silver studs on the sides


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Went to the Sal Val today, found this perfect Mcq Alexander McQueen bag, leather with silver studs on the sides
> View attachment 5305276
> 
> View attachment 5305277



You are the queen of fabulous finds, Tomsmom! 

Love the placement of the studs. As for the wonderful supple leather…..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

Contrary to my bags and their evil advocate, Miss Lucca these past few years has not suffered from neglect as much as my own preconceived notion. 

Originally purchased as a bag for special occasions, Miss Lucca harkens back to a time when my former position at our local college called upon me to attend any number of social events. 

There were banquets and concerts as well as other cultural events, all designed to promote the college among our surrounding communities as a center for the Arts. 

Unfortunately that all ended when the college’s long time community centric president retired.  

Instead his successor tightened everyone’s belt but his own, expanding his administrative staff to include a cadre of his cronies and sycophants. 

To no one’s surprise but his own, community funding for the college has plummeted to an all time low during his tenure. 

No longer called upon for a glittering social whirl, Miss Lucca was subsequently tucked away, along with the memories of that time in my life. 

Which all came back to me yesterday when I realized what an idiot I’d been consigning her to the past when she still had so many good years ahead of her. 

Let’s just hope she feels the same when her social calendar is reduced to trips to the post office and riding shotgun for takeout sushi….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> With my Evil Twin more than gleefully acting as their advocate…
> 
> View attachment 5305230
> 
> 
> My bags have issued the following statement:
> 
> *We the undersigned (at least we would if we had fingers) object most strongly against this wholly unfounded accusation.
> 
> As an entirely fruitless unwarranted search concluded, we were not responsible for the missing key.
> 
> Furthermore, during the course of the search, charges of neglect were discussed upon the discovery of one of our own languishing unworn in durance vile.
> 
> (well maybe not too vile as Miss Lucca was found in a box lined with pink tissue paper…)
> 
> But the injustice cannot be allowed to continue.
> 
> Therefore, rather than involve ourselves in a lengthy legal battle (which we would win) the restitution of Miss Luca to our ranks now has sufficed to put an end to this wholly unnecessary unfortunate affair.*
> 
> View attachment 5305263


Love that zipper pull and that it’s a weave bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  I’m to pick up Mr. 25 for his regular Sunday stay with us (Mr 25 is special needs and lives in a group home about 10 min from us). He received TJ Maxx gift cards for Christmas and is itching to spend them, but he was positive for Covid last 2 weeks so we haven’t been together. Now he’s fine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  I’m to pick up Mr. 25 for his regular Sunday stay with us (Mr 25 is special needs and lives in a group home about 10 min from us). He received TJ Maxx gift cards for Christmas and is itching to spend them, but he was positive for Covid last 2 weeks so we haven’t been together. Now he’s fine.



Wonderful news, Tomsmom!  

I hope you and Mr. 25 have a wonderful time! And should you happen to see a bag you like at an incredible price….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful news, Tomsmom!
> 
> I hope you and Mr. 25 have a wonderful time! And should you happen to see a bag you like at an incredible price….


No bags this time but my son has my shopping genes, 200.00 pants for 69.00, he’s good!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> No bags this time but my son has my shopping genes, 200.00 pants for 69.00, he’s good!!



I would expect nothing less, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!


Happy Monday.  I’m proud that I made it to the gym this morning. Mondays are usually the worst for waking up early !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!



Happy Monday, Ludmilla!  

Hope it’s the start of a good week!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday.  I’m proud that I made it to the gym this morning. Mondays are usually the worst for waking up early !



Good for you, Tomsmom! 

I envy your dedication!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday (more or less) fellow Islanders!  

Miss Lucca got her first taste of what life now has in store for her early this morning. 

A swift trip to the auto parts store to purchase a “jump kit” and then back home to retrieve my DH before both of us went up to our woods where our truck‘s battery needed the equivalent of cpr.  

Leaving Miss Lucca in my other vehicle, she had the pleasure of sharing the backseat with a my DH’s chainsaw and splitting maul.  

Fortunately the jump kit worked to perfection and Miss Lucca got to ride home in the front passenger seat while her former acquaintances returned home with my DH in our truck.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Monday.  I’m proud that I made it to the gym this morning. Mondays are usually the worst for waking up early !


I am super proud of you, too! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Hope it’s the start of a good week!


It is a somewhat hectic week with way more video conferences that are healthy.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday (more or less) fellow Islanders!
> 
> Miss Lucca got her first taste of what life now has in store for her early this morning.
> 
> A swift trip to the auto parts store to purchase a “jump kit” and then back home to retrieve my DH before both of us went up to our woods where our truck‘s battery needed the equivalent of cpr.
> 
> Leaving Miss Lucca in my other vehicle, she had the pleasure of sharing the backseat with a my DH’s chainsaw and splitting maul.
> 
> Fortunately the jump kit worked to perfection and Miss Lucca got to ride home in the front passenger seat while her former acquaintances returned home with my DH in our truck.


Your bag had quite an adventurous day! Mine are sitting around mainly these days.  Getting dusty.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am super proud of you, too!
> 
> It is a somewhat hectic week with way more video conferences that are healthy.
> 
> Your bag had quite an adventurous day! Mine are sitting around mainly these days.  Getting dusty.



Careful, Ludmilla. You’re making Miss Lucca yearn for her pink tissue paper!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 
Oh joy. More snow….


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  It’s Tuesday, working late today.


----------



## Ludmilla

We had two videoconferences today and I really need to rest my eyes (I know - I should not post on tpf then).


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> Oh joy. More snow….
> 
> View attachment 5307482


As someone who has been hit by pigeons several times I am not sure, if I find this funny.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We had two videoconferences today and I really need to rest my eyes (I know - I should not post on tpf then).



I know what you mean, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> As someone who has been hit by pigeons several times I am not sure, if I find this funny.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I could not get my body moving for the gym this AM, so I was early for work and have a killer parking space instead. It’s the little things …


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I could not get my body moving for the gym this AM, so I was early for work and have a killer parking space instead. It’s the little things …


Never underestimate the killer parking spaces.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, congrats on all the bags you posted pics of.
I can’t post any pic….There is nothing to buy in the city any more.
Of course, I still miss the lovely boutique that used to sell Longchamp .
It was the only bag shop in town.
I used to walk past the boutique in the morning and look at all the new designs, thinking about the Longchamp I might get one day.
The owner of the boutique started a new business …..( an outdoor café) and stopped working 6 months later.
As for the Italian gentleman and his lovely Italian bags…he’s still in business but he isn’t into bags any longer..
I avoid on line purchases because of delivery issues if I am not home .
Well, you understand that as a bag lover, I feel very frustrated these days…..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, congrats on all the bags you posted pics of.
> I can’t post any pic….There is nothing to buy in the city any more.
> Of course, I still miss the lovely boutique that used to sell Longchamp .
> It was the only bag shop in town.
> I used to walk past the boutique in the morning and look at all the new designs, thinking about the Longchamp I might get one day.
> The owner of the boutique started a new business …..( an outdoor café) and stopped working 6 months later.
> As for the Italian gentleman and his lovely Italian bags…he’s still in business but he isn’t into bags any longer..
> I avoid on line purchases because of delivery issues if I am not home .
> Well, you understand that as a bag lover, I feel very frustrated these days…..


Wow I had no idea your bag buying resources were like that. I’m sorry .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, congrats on all the bags you posted pics of.
> I can’t post any pic….There is nothing to buy in the city any more.
> Of course, I still miss the lovely boutique that used to sell Longchamp .
> It was the only bag shop in town.
> I used to walk past the boutique in the morning and look at all the new designs, thinking about the Longchamp I might get one day.
> The owner of the boutique started a new business …..( an outdoor café) and stopped working 6 months later.
> As for the Italian gentleman and his lovely Italian bags…he’s still in business but he isn’t into bags any longer..
> I avoid on line purchases because of delivery issues if I am not home .
> Well, you understand that as a bag lover, I feel very frustrated these days…..



Your situation is one I know all too well, Mariapia. 

Only a few short years ago I could depend on several relatively high end retailers within a sixty mile radius offering quality bags.  

I can also sympathize with your reservations regarding delivery. While our local post office is efficient, the post office in the nearest city is a disaster, it’s distribution center fraught with problems. Packages are often sent to the wrong destination or lost altogether. 

Now those days are gone. Those that haven’t closed have gone over to the dark side featuring their own line of bags rather than the variety of more quality contemporary designers I’d come to expect. 

Hence, my impetus of late for buying vintage bags that are sorely in need of my ministrations. 

But oh how I miss the thrill of walking into a boutique catering to a true bag lover.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> ….I avoid on line purchases because of delivery issues if I am not home .
> Well, you understand that as a bag lover, I feel very frustrated these days…..



I well understand your reluctance, Mariapia. 

A recent reorganization of our greater region’s post office authority has resulted in a nightmare of packages either sent to the wrong destination or lost completely.  

At this point I wouldn’t dare buy a bag online with the current uncertainty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, congrats on all the bags you posted pics of.
> I can’t post any pic….There is nothing to buy in the city any more.
> Of course, I still miss the lovely boutique that used to sell Longchamp .
> It was the only bag shop in town.
> I used to walk past the boutique in the morning and look at all the new designs, thinking about the Longchamp I might get one day.
> The owner of the boutique started a new business …..( an outdoor café) and stopped working 6 months later.
> As for the Italian gentleman and his lovely Italian bags…he’s still in business but he isn’t into bags any longer..
> I avoid on line purchases because of delivery issues if I am not home .
> Well, you understand that as a bag lover, I feel very frustrated these days…..


I am sorry that there is no way to buy pretty bags in your area.  I understand your reluctance to buy online. Although I did it on several occasions. It can be stressful, because you never know how things turn out. Hopefully you find a way to visit the big city in your area, soon.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, I’m up at dark o’thirty to get to the gym. Having coffee with my cat, lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, I’m up at dark o’thirty to get to the gym. Having coffee with my cat, lol!



Good morning, Tomsmom!  

Unlike your companionable cat, my two terrier tyrants roust me out of bed at all hours during these winter nights to keep wood in the fire.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am sorry that there is no way to buy pretty bags in your area.  I understand your reluctance to buy online. Although I did it on several occasions. It can be stressful, because you never know how things turn out. Hopefully you find a way to visit the big city in your area, soon.



Unfortunately, Ludmilla, I didn’t find anything affordable on my latest trip to the big city. Even the season sales were not what they used to be…
Strange times…  



Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Tomsmom!
> 
> Unlike your companionable cat, my two terrier tyrants roust me out of bed at all hours during these winter nights to keep wood in the fire.
> 
> View attachment 5309456



Your two dogs  are so cute, Fim.
They remind me of Morgan  ( a lovely terrier like yours) who was my little dog’s best friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Unfortunately, Ludmilla, I didn’t find anything affordable on my latest trip to the big city. Even the season sales were not what they used to be…
> Strange times…
> 
> 
> 
> Your two dogs  are so cute, Fim.
> They remind me of Morgan  ( a lovely terrier like yours) who was my little dog’s best friend.


Then you need to take one of the bags out that you have almost forgotten about — it‘s like carrying a new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Then you need to take one of the bags out that you have almost forgotten about — it‘s like carrying a new bag.



Exactly, Ludmilla, that’s what I have been doing in the last two weeks….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

It’s *“Frozen North Friday” *and I can think of no better pic to accurately describe how I feel with the winter my area’s been experiencing….




And while I can do nothing about the weather, I can always count on one of my bags to lift my spirits. 

Most especially my long lost Imoshion Floral Satchel….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“Frozen North Friday” *and I can think of no better pic to accurately describe how I feel with the winter my area’s been experiencing….
> 
> View attachment 5310461
> 
> 
> And while I can do nothing about the weather, I can always count on one of my bags to lift my spirits.
> 
> Most especially my long lost Imoshion Floral Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5310519


I love this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone was shopping today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Someone was shopping today.
> View attachment 5310601


Yayyyy!!   What colors did you buy?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Someone was shopping today.
> View attachment 5310601



That’s great, Ludmilla!   

Do you have a project in mind?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I love this bag!



I’m glad you do, Ludmilla! 

It’s faux leather, which for this particular bag I actually prefer. 

It resists either color transfer or any incidental drips or slurp of a ketchup packet that (in my experience) tends to result in tragedy with a white leather bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyy!!   What colors did you buy?


Pretty boring ones.  Grey and pigeon-blue-grey.


Fimpagebag said:


> That’s great, Ludmilla!
> 
> Do you have a project in mind?


Yes! Two shawls — like this:


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I’m glad you do, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s faux leather, which for this particular bag I actually prefer.
> 
> It resists either color transfer or any incidental drips or slurp of a ketchup packet that (in my experience) tends to result in tragedy with a white leather bag.


I understand that you prefer faux leather on this bag.
Tbh it is a fun design and I guess something you do not wear too regularly.
And after all — LV monogram et al. aren‘t leather, either. 
A bag doesn‘t need to be leather to be pretty.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty boring ones.  Grey and pigeon-blue-grey.
> 
> Yes! Two shawls — like this:
> View attachment 5310658


That project is gorgeous!!  I envy your skills .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That project is gorgeous!!  I envy your skills .


Thank you! 
I am trying to write the pattern down. One of my goals this year is to publish at least one pattern on a knitting form (the tpf for knitters so to speak ).


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Pretty boring ones.  Grey and pigeon-blue-grey.
> 
> Yes! Two shawls — like this:
> View attachment 5310658



Oooh, I so envy your talents, Ludmilla. 

And I love the colors you chose.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“Frozen North Friday” *and I can think of no better pic to accurately describe how I feel with the winter my area’s been experiencing….
> 
> View attachment 5310461
> 
> 
> And while I can do nothing about the weather, I can always count on one of my bags to lift my spirits.
> 
> Most especially my long lost Imoshion Floral Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5310519



A perfect bag for a winter day, Fim.




Ludmilla said:


> Pretty boring ones.  Grey and pigeon-blue-grey.
> 
> Yes! Two shawls — like this:
> View attachment 5310658



 When I see that pretty wool, I know I should go back to knitting,Ludmilla…



Ludmilla said:


> I understand that you prefer faux leather on this bag.
> Tbh it is a fun design and I guess something you do not wear too regularly.
> And after all — LV monogram et al. aren‘t leather, either.
> A bag doesn‘t need to be leather to be pretty.



I totally agree, there are lovely faux leather bags.
I can see a lot of ladies in town carrying one and most clothes shop that  sell accessories don’t have leather bags.



Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I am trying to write the pattern down. One of my goals this year is to publish at least one pattern on a knitting form (the tpf for knitters so to speak ).



I love this!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I understand that you prefer faux leather on this bag.
> Tbh it is a fun design and I guess something you do not wear too regularly.
> And after all — LV monogram et al. aren‘t leather, either.
> A bag doesn‘t need to be leather to be pretty.



You’re right, Ludmilla. It’s a bag I wear only occasionally, mainly during the summer months and most often outdoors at the Farmer’s Market picnic tables enjoying hot dogs and ice cream! 

Hence my intimate knowledge with ketchup packets!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A perfect bag for a winter day, Fim.
> 
> I totally agree, there are lovely faux leather bags.
> I can see a lot of ladies in town carrying one and most clothes shop that  sell accessories don’t have leather bags.…



Thank you for your always kind words, Mariapia.  

Faux leather does have its niche, particularly given all the hand sanitizers and wipes that are so prevalent these days.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you for your always kind words, Mariapia.
> 
> Faux leather does have its niche, particularly given all the hand sanitizers and wipes that are so prevalent these days.



You’re right, Fim, but  there is something else:  those clothes shop owners told me  leather bags wouldn’t sell as much as they would be too expensive for their customers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You’re right, Fim, but  there is something else:  those clothes shop owners told me  leather bags wouldn’t sell as much as they would be too expensive for their customers.



You make a good point, Mariapia.  

But for all its “advantages” in price, faux leather can never equal the artistry, quality, and durability of a wonderful leather bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh, I so envy your talents, Ludmilla.
> 
> And I love the colors you chose.





Mariapia said:


> A perfect bag for a winter day, Fim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I see that pretty wool, I know I should go back to knitting,Ludmilla…
> 
> 
> 
> I totally agree, there are lovely faux leather bags.
> I can see a lot of ladies in town carrying one and most clothes shop that  sell accessories don’t have leather bags.
> 
> 
> 
> I love this!


Thank you, my dear friends!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> You’re right, Fim, but  there is something else:  those clothes shop owners told me  leather bags wouldn’t sell as much as they would be too expensive for their customers.


This is somewhat sad. 
But I have observed that many people (including myself) keep their money together at the moment.
I have not bought clothes since summer 2020 (apart from a trench coat that I really NEEDED, because the old one was falling apart).
Many of my friends find leather bags somewhat frivolous, too.
(They have small kids, also. And fear they might damage the bags.)


Fimpagebag said:


> You make a good point, Mariapia.
> 
> But for all its “advantages” in price, faux leather can never equal the artistry, quality, and durability of a wonderful leather bag.


I agree.  Nothing beats leather!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

To my mind, some leather bags are their most attractive with use. 

They have stories to tell, as well as secrets withheld. 

Like my recently acquired preowned Patricia Nash Flora Satchel. 

No longer pristine, she has all the abuse of previous use. 

Which I undoubtedly will add to on my errands today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> To my mind, some leather bags are their most attractive with use.
> 
> They have stories to tell, as well as secrets withheld.
> 
> Like my recently acquired preowned Patricia Nash Flora Satchel.
> 
> No longer pristine, she has all the abuse of previous use.
> 
> Which I undoubtedly will add to on my errands today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311431


This is nice! It reminds me of a doctor‘s bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> To my mind, some leather bags are their most attractive with use.
> 
> They have stories to tell, as well as secrets withheld.
> 
> Like my recently acquired preowned Patricia Nash Flora Satchel.
> 
> No longer pristine, she has all the abuse of previous use.
> 
> Which I undoubtedly will add to on my errands today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311431


Great looking bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

We have snow!  Ughhh, at least 6-8” it’s not falling heavy now but still annoying. Miss 15 and I did make it to the food store for weekly shopping, just took it very slow driving.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is somewhat sad.
> But I have observed that many people (including myself) keep their money together at the moment.
> I have not bought clothes since summer 2020 (apart from a trench coat that I really NEEDED, because the old one was falling apart).
> Many of my friends find leather bags somewhat frivolous, too.
> (They have small kids, also. And fear they might damage the bags.)
> I agree.  Nothing beats leather!



Same here, Ludmilla.
I haven’t bought any clothes for two years now.
I don’t need anything and above all, there is something in the air which is keeping most of the women I know from wanting to add new clothes to their already full closets.
A friend of mine has even decided to take her  « old » clothes to the seamstress’s to bring them back in fashion.



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> To my mind, some leather bags are their most attractive with use.
> 
> They have stories to tell, as well as secrets withheld.
> 
> Like my recently acquired preowned Patricia Nash Flora Satchel.
> 
> No longer pristine, she has all the abuse of previous use.
> 
> Which I undoubtedly will add to on my errands today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5311431



Gorgeous bag, Fim.




Tomsmom said:


> We have snow!  Ughhh, at least 6-8” it’s not falling heavy now but still annoying. Miss 15 and I did make it to the food store for weekly shopping, just took it very slow driving.



Stay safe, Tomsmom.
I have seen pictures of New York today …


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> We have snow!  Ughhh, at least 6-8” it’s not falling heavy now but still annoying. Miss 15 and I did make it to the food store for weekly shopping, just took it very slow driving.



I feel your pain, Tomsmom. 

Stay safe and snug at home!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla.
> I haven’t bought any clothes for two years now.
> I don’t need anything and above all, there is something in the air which is keeping most of the women I know from wanting to add new clothes to their already full closets.
> A friend of mine has even decided to take her  « old » clothes to the seamstress’s to bring them back in fashion.



 

True fashion never truly goes out of style, Mariapia. 

A tweak here and there and voila! You and your friends will be as stylish as ever!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


We have heavy winds here. Going back to the big city - already packing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla.
> I haven’t bought any clothes for two years now.
> I don’t need anything and above all, there is something in the air which is keeping most of the women I know from wanting to add new clothes to their already full closets.
> A friend of mine has even decided to take her  « old » clothes to the seamstress’s to bring them back in fashion.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous bag, Fim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stay safe, Tomsmom.
> I have seen pictures of New York today …


So, it is the same in France like here. I think I smell the same thing in the air… 


Fimpagebag said:


> True fashion never truly goes out of style, Mariapia.
> 
> A tweak here and there and voila! You and your friends will be as stylish as ever!


True!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 5312363
> 
> We have heavy winds here. Going back to the big city - already packing.



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla! 
Hold on tight to your wonderful bag while you’re battling the wind! 

Safe travels….


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  I’m to pick up Mr. 25 for his regular Sunday stay with us (Mr 25 is special needs and lives in a group home about 10 min from us). He received TJ Maxx gift cards for Christmas and is itching to spend them, but he was positive for Covid last 2 weeks so we haven’t been together. Now he’s fine.


At first glance I thought Mr. 25 was a bag! Okay I have been looking at lots of ads, listings in cm’s so that is my story and I’m sticking to it!  There’s your laugh for today, you’re welcome. 


Ludmilla said:


> As someone who has been hit by pigeons several times I am not sure, if I find this funny.


As someone who keeps a feathered companion, I get toodled (yes) on occasionally and have on two occasions gotten inadvertently slapped in the face. Which was more forceful than ever imagined!

Good morning!   I think I am a little south of my Atlantic region friends here. We got about 6“ of snow yesterday. I am enjoying watching the sun this morning.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 5312363
> 
> We have heavy winds here. Going back to the big city - already packing.


Be careful my friend!  Love the color here!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> At first glance I thought Mr. 25 was a bag! Okay I have been looking at lots of ads, listings in cm’s so that is my story and I’m sticking to it!  There’s your laugh for today, you’re welcome.
> 
> As someone who keeps a feathered companion, I get toodled (yes) on occasionally and have on two occasions gotten inadvertently slapped in the face. Which was more forceful than ever imagined!
> 
> Good morning!   I think I am a little south of my Atlantic region friends here. We got about 6“ of snow yesterday. I am enjoying watching the sun this morning.


You did make me laugh!  I frequently mention my daughters as miss 15 or miss20, I don’t often refer to my son lol!  Anyway I’m off to pick him up soon !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Be careful my friend!  Love the color here!


Oh dear, I have missed the part about your son being sick! I am glad that he is well again. 
I just returned.
My adventure of the day - there was a guy smoking weed on the train.  Like seriously?!And the conductor did not care at all. Main problem was that the weed smoking guy did not wear a mask.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear, I have missed the part about your son being sick! I am glad that he is well again.
> I just returned.
> My adventure of the day - there was a guy smoking weed on the train.  Like seriously?!And the conductor did not care at all. Main problem was that the weed smoking guy did not wear a mask.


So rude!  They have made smoking weed here no longer illegal and that’s fine but a little curtesy please!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I just returned.
> My adventure of the day - there was a guy smoking weed on the train.  Like seriously?!And the conductor did not care at all. Main problem was that the weed smoking guy did not wear a mask.


Smoking cigarettes or weed isn’t allowed on French trains…but…
I once saw a young man smoking weed too.
As we have video cams on trains, the conductor came and simply asked him to get off at the next station.


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Oh dear, I have missed the part about your son being sick! I am glad that he is well again.
> I just returned.
> My adventure of the day - there was a guy smoking weed on the train.  Like seriously?!And the conductor did not care at all. Main problem was that the weed smoking guy did not wear a mask.


Seriously, what is happening to us as a society? And I thought it was just New Jersey.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So rude!  They have made smoking weed here no longer illegal and that’s fine but a little curtesy please!


Our new government wants to make weed legal, too. I do not care, but they should smoke at home.


Mariapia said:


> Smoking cigarettes or weed isn’t allowed on French trains…but…
> I once saw a young man smoking weed too.
> As we have video cams on trains, the conductor came and simply asked him to get off at the next station.


Smoking on trains is prohibited for - 20 years now, I think. And we also have cameras and stuff.
But, no one cares anymore. Probably, because they are scared that the situation will escalate into violence.


Lake Effect said:


> Seriously, what is happening to us as a society? And I thought it was just New Jersey.


It is not just New Jersey. It is also Bavaria.  And yes, I am asking myself the same question.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning! I was motivated and went to the gym this AM, it was cold!  But then we got moving and the next thing you know you’re sweating and the class is over!  Still in my Neverfull.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

I read all your posts from yesterday about seeing other people blatantly smoking pot in public.   

Given the backwater where I live, things here are a little different.  

Whether they’re guzzling booze or smoking weed, they’d be expected to share with other like minded folks like themselves.  

So rather than blow their whole stash, they tend to keep their predilections home behind closed doors.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I read all your posts from yesterday about seeing other people blatantly smoking pot in public.
> 
> Given the backwater where I live, things here are a little different.
> 
> Whether they’re guzzling booze or smoking weed, they’d be expected to share with other like minded folks like themselves.
> 
> So rather than blow their whole stash, they tend to keep their predilections home behind closed doors.



In France, buying and smoking pot is illegal.
To deter people from buying and using drugs , the Government has decided to make the consumer pay a 200 euro fine if they are caught by the Police.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> In France, buying and smoking pot is illegal.
> To deter people from buying and using drugs , the Government has decided to make the consumer pay a 200 euro fine if they are caught by the Police.



Technically pot is legal here only if it’s purchased from a licensed dispensary.

All other pot purchases/sales are illegal and dealt with accordingly.


----------



## tanyamarie

Ludmilla said:


> Hope everyone is having a nice Wednesday.
> Wore the Fossil tote again.
> While having several bag lusts.
> Past week I spent a lot of time on the Dooney website. Then J.W. Hulme. Researched some unknown brands. Checked out the Cocinelle sale.
> Had a short Speedy lust, yesterday. Saw an interesting tote that does not work for me.
> View attachment 4106371
> 
> And today I was thinking about several interesting Massaccesi styles.
> If we do not count the LP shopping I have been good for months.
> Maybe a little breakdown is ok?
> We should meet up at the Mackerel and think about it.
> Wine is ready.
> View attachment 4106370


----------



## tanyamarie

Hi,
Has anyone seen the Cocinelle Arlettis Clutch? I’m trying to get the drop length of the chain strap. Also, does it hold a lot? Trying to decide between the Arlettis Mini and the Arlettis Clutch.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Good morning, fellow Islanders!   


*


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Good Morning! Happy Groundhog Day.


----------



## Ludmilla

tanyamarie said:


> Hi,
> Has anyone seen the Cocinelle Arlettis Clutch? I’m trying to get the drop length of the chain strap. Also, does it hold a lot? Trying to decide between the Arlettis Mini and the Arlettis Clutch.


I see various Arlettis versions regularly in the streets, but do not own any. So, I am of no help, here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Good Morning! Happy Groundhog Day.



Give your Christmas Groundhog a happy squeeze from me, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

I changed bags to my Fendi chefs bag with pocket. I thrifted this bag, I can’t remember if I shared it here. But anyway I almost jumped up and down when I found her.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> View attachment 5314911
> *


This groundhog is so cute, Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I changed bags to my Fendi chefs bag with pocket. I thrifted this bag, I can’t remember if I shared it here. But anyway I almost jumped up and down when I found her.
> View attachment 5315088


Tomsmom, your Fendi is an exceptional find.


----------



## Fimpagebag

In honor of the day (and at my  naughty bags’ insistence) *we’ve* decided to wander down memory lane with what *we *like to call…

*“The Shadow of things to Come.”*

First up: my very first Brahmin. 





Known as *“Baby Bristol” *once I was bitten by the Brahmin bug, others followed. 

And while not every addition worked out for one reason or another, the others remaining do.

Two *Brahmin Ashers, *one black, one teal…







*Brahmin Merlot Port Consult *




And currently the one I reach for most often, my *Brahmin “Mocha” Melbourne Satchel.*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I changed bags to my Fendi chefs bag with pocket. I thrifted this bag, I can’t remember if I shared it here. But anyway I almost jumped up and down when I found her.
> View attachment 5315088



What a fantastic find, Tomsmom! 

But could we expect anything less from the queen of Thrifts?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> In honor of the day (and at my  naughty bags’ insistence) *we’ve* decided to wander down memory lane with what *we *like to call…
> 
> *“The Shadow of things to Come.”*
> 
> First up: my very first Brahmin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315085
> 
> 
> Known as *“Baby Bristol” *once I was bitten by the Brahmin bug, others followed.
> 
> And while not every addition worked out for one reason or another, the others remaining do.
> 
> Two *Brahmin Ashers, *one black, one teal…
> 
> View attachment 5315099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315101
> 
> 
> *Brahmin Merlot Port Consult *
> 
> View attachment 5315119
> 
> 
> And currently the one I reach for most often, my *Brahmin “Mocha” Melbourne Satchel.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315114


Beautiful bags and beautiful you!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> In honor of the day (and at my  naughty bags’ insistence) *we’ve* decided to wander down memory lane with what *we *like to call…
> 
> *“The Shadow of things to Come.”*
> 
> First up: my very first Brahmin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315085
> 
> 
> Known as *“Baby Bristol” *once I was bitten by the Brahmin bug, others followed.
> 
> And while not every addition worked out for one reason or another, the others remaining do.
> 
> Two *Brahmin Ashers, *one black, one teal…
> 
> View attachment 5315099
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315101
> 
> 
> *Brahmin Merlot Port Consult *
> 
> View attachment 5315119
> 
> 
> And currently the one I reach for most often, my *Brahmin “Mocha” Melbourne Satchel.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 5315114


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Give your Christmas Groundhog a happy squeeze from me, Ludmilla!


I will!


----------



## Ludmilla

@Fimpagebag and @Tomsmom beautiful bags!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

I always know the “when” and the “where” I‘ve bought my bags. 

But the “why” isn’t always as straightforward. 

Sometimes I’m just smitten by the look of a bag and dive headlong out of my comfort zone. 

And inevitably come to regret it.  

Happily, I’m at a point in my life when I can admit to my mistakes and move on from them. 

A prime example was my attempt at making a belt bag work for me. 

Which it most definitely did not. 

Too small to conveniently accommodate even the barest of my essentials, an incident only I could have at the grocery store sealed its fate for me..

Mistaking the bulge under my jacket for a colostomy bag, the poor cashier nearly had a heart attack when I reached for my wallet!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I always know the “when” and the “where” I‘ve bought my bags.
> 
> But the “why” isn’t always as straightforward.
> 
> Sometimes I’m just smitten by the look of a bag and dive headlong out of my comfort zone.
> 
> And inevitably come to regret it.
> 
> Happily, I’m at a point in my life when I can admit to my mistakes and move on from them.
> 
> A prime example was my attempt at making a belt bag work for me.
> 
> Which it most definitely did not.
> 
> Too small to conveniently accommodate even the barest of my essentials, an incident only I could have at the grocery store sealed its fate for me..
> 
> Mistaking the bulge under my jacket for a colostomy bag, the poor cashier nearly had a heart attack when I reached for my wallet!



A colostomy bag, Fim?
It’s not something usual….
How could that poor cashier even think about it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A colostomy bag, Fim?
> It’s not something usual….
> How could that poor cashier even think about it?



After we’d had a good laugh, the poor embarrassed cashier explained that I usually looked so trim that she could only imagine a medical reason for the oddly shaped bulge beneath my jacket.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> After we’d had a good laugh, the poor embarrassed cashier explained that I usually looked so trim that she could only imagine a medical reason for the oddly shaped bulge beneath my jacket.



Now that I know the whole story, I love that cashier, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Now that I know the whole story, I love that cashier, Fim.



I do too, Mariapia. 

She‘s always very complimentary about whatever bag I’m wearing.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I do too, Mariapia.
> 
> She‘s always very complimentary about whatever bag I’m wearing.


Lucky girl!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday everyone! The only plans I have are to do schoolwork, I began my Masters program on Monday. I need all the positive vibes you got, I’m not feeling totally confident in this.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone! The only plans I have are to do schoolwork, I began my Masters program on Monday. I need all the positive vibes you got, I’m not feeling totally confident in this.


You will do this!!!  
I know you can. Very proud of you.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday everyone! The only plans I have are to do schoolwork, I began my Masters program on Monday. I need all the positive vibes you got, I’m not feeling totally confident in this.


Tomsmom, I am sending you all the positive vibes you need and more….
Trust yourself, you are going to make it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

All of yesterday was spent digging out from under another winter wallop from Mother Nature. 




Now you would think that the last thing on my mind while I was shoveling snow would’ve been bags. 

Wrong. 

With each shovel full of snow I thought about a certain bag on my wishlist… 

And did whatever any self respecting bag lover would’ve done as soon as I‘d hung up my shovel and got to my iPad!


----------



## Tomsmom

Thank you for the positive support my friends!  

Fim I don’t envy you all that snow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for the positive support my friends!
> 
> Fim I don’t envy you all that snow.



It’s a funny thing, Tomsmom. As brutal as this winter has been, it‘s been an enormous help putting things in perspective for me. 

Living where there are four distinct seasons, winter is the worst. We stock up on all the essentials in preparation for the next snow storm, and resort to balaclavas as a fashion mainstay.  

Weather permitting, we get together for the holidays. But if it doesn’t (and the roads are closed) we zoomor (in the case of intrepid snowmobilers) vroom! 

Ultimately though, winter teaches us that no matter how hard things get, we will endure.  

Possibly wiser, most definitely more weather beaten, and far more appreciative when Spring eventually comes.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a funny thing, Tomsmom. As brutal as this winter has been, it‘s been an enormous help putting things in perspective for me.
> 
> Living where there are four distinct seasons, winter is the worst. We stock up on all the essentials in preparation for the next snow storm, and resort to balaclavas as a fashion mainstay.
> 
> Weather permitting, we get together for the holidays. But if it doesn’t (and the roads are closed) we zoomor (in the case of intrepid snowmobilers) vroom!
> 
> Ultimately though, winter teaches us that no matter how hard things get, we will endure.
> 
> Possibly wiser, most definitely more weather beaten, and far more appreciative when Spring eventually comes.


When I was a kid, Fim, I used to live in a village located in the mountains.
Winters were terrible with lots of snow.
I don’t think I could go back there in the winter season.
I wish I had been as wise as you are at the time…


----------



## Tomsmom

We have 4 separate seasons here too but our Winters  aren’t as brutal as yours. I had family in the upstate region of New York State and they had winter from November to March brrrr!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> When I was a kid, Fim, I used to live in a village located in the mountains.
> Winters were terrible with lots of snow.
> I don’t think I could go back there in the winter season.
> I wish I had been as wise as you are at the time…



I think a lot of my attitude towards winter is a direct result from when I was a kid as well, Mariapia.  

Primarily because there were so many large families that as children we were all told to “go outside and play in the snow” rather than stay inside and jeopardize our parents precarious hold on sanity.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> We have 4 separate seasons here too but our Winters  aren’t as brutal as yours. I had family in the upstate region of New York State and they had winter from November to March brrrr!!!



That sounds about right, Tomsmom.  

Of course there’s still the occasional ice storm in April….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> All of yesterday was spent digging out from under another winter wallop from Mother Nature.
> 
> View attachment 5318045
> 
> 
> Now you would think that the last thing on my mind while I was shoveling snow would’ve been bags.
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> With each shovel full of snow I thought about a certain bag on my wishlist…
> 
> And did whatever any self respecting bag lover would’ve done as soon as I‘d hung up my shovel and got to my iPad!


Did you get something nice from your wishlist.


Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a funny thing, Tomsmom. As brutal as this winter has been, it‘s been an enormous help putting things in perspective for me.
> 
> Living where there are four distinct seasons, winter is the worst. We stock up on all the essentials in preparation for the next snow storm, and resort to balaclavas as a fashion mainstay.
> 
> Weather permitting, we get together for the holidays. But if it doesn’t (and the roads are closed) we zoomor (in the case of intrepid snowmobilers) vroom!
> 
> Ultimately though, winter teaches us that no matter how hard things get, we will endure.
> 
> Possibly wiser, most definitely more weather beaten, and far more appreciative when Spring eventually comes.


Ok. I am in the minority here. I am well aware that winters like that are no fun, but I would really love to experience one of them. Not sure why — because on the second day I would probably sit in some corner crying.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Did you get something nice from your wishlist.
> 
> *I hope so, Ludmilla. I’ll know better once it arrives.  *
> 
> Ok. I am in the minority here. I am well aware that winters like that are no fun, but I would really love to experience one of them. Not sure why — because on the second day I would probably sit in some corner crying.



*I think you don’t give yourself enough credit, Ludmilla.  

There’s so much more to winters here than just shoveling snow and hauling firewood.  

There’s sledding and snowmobiling, skating parties and snowshoe races.  

Along with all these activities is the food. Outdoor barbecue never tastes as good as it does in the snow.  

And you can always count on a big pot of soup simmering on the stove and a loaf of freshly baked bread waiting for you when you come home to thaw out by a crackling wood fire.   

Truthfully, my friend, I can see you there with a hot drink in hand while your wonderful hand knit scarf dries by the fire.  *


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning Islanders!!  Happy Sunday! Still in my Fendi


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning Islanders!!  Happy Sunday! Still in my Fendi



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!  

I’m not planning to go out today, but if needs must my Brahmin Melbourne will go with me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

One of my favorite fashion blogs for “women of a certain age” has finally discovered what we here on our Island have known all along. 

That a bag can make even the most ordinary outfit noteworthy. 

But all of us here know that a bag can do even more than that. 

It can elevate our mood as well as our outfit, compel us to catch a fleeting glimpse of ourselves in any passing reflective surface. 

As well as capture the appreciative glances of comparative strangers. 

Ultimately it’s the difference between those who see a bag as an accessory, and those of us who embrace a bag as a friend. 

And realize that you can never have too many friends!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> One of my favorite fashion blogs for “women of a certain age” has finally discovered what we here on our Island have known all along.
> 
> That a bag can make even the most ordinary outfit noteworthy.
> 
> But all of us here know that a bag can do even more than that.
> 
> It can elevate our mood as well as our outfit, compel us to catch a fleeting glimpse of ourselves in any passing reflective surface.
> 
> As well as capture the appreciative glances of comparative strangers.
> 
> Ultimately it’s the difference between those who see a bag as an accessory, and those of us who embrace a bag as a friend.
> 
> And realize that you can never have too many friends!



You said it all, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived! 

My winter reward Patricia Nash Pisticci Crossbody/Satchel….  








The size is perfect. Generous but a much better fit for me than the large white PN Pisticci tote I’d owned in the past. 

Primarily because the handles, though comfortable hand held, were too stand up and stiff for my shoulder. 

And while the white was attractive, I think the craftsmanship and design is much better served in brown.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> My winter reward Patricia Nash Pisticci Crossbody/Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5320226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320228
> 
> 
> The size is perfect. Generous but a much better fit for me than the large white PN Pisticci tote I’d owned in the past.
> 
> Primarily because the handles, though comfortable hand held, were too stand up and stiff for my shoulder.
> 
> And while the white was attractive, I think the craftsmanship and design is much better served in brown.


I love it!  So unique !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love it!  So unique !



Thank you, Tomsmom! 

I love it as a crossbody. 

(yes, I’ve already loaded her up and am absolutely besotted with the ease of accessibility afforded by just flipping back one of her handles while I practiced taking out and returning my wallet to the bag while keeping it on my shoulder.)




Happily, it’s equally accessible if I opt for hand held as well.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> My winter reward Patricia Nash Pisticci Crossbody/Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5320226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320228
> 
> 
> The size is perfect. Generous but a much better fit for me than the large white PN Pisticci tote I’d owned in the past.
> 
> Primarily because the handles, though comfortable hand held, were too stand up and stiff for my shoulder.
> 
> And while the white was attractive, I think the craftsmanship and design is much better served in brown.


I really like that one...fabulous choice.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I really like that one...fabulous choice.



I’m glad you like it, Narnanz. 

There was so much I loved about Patricia Nash’s earlier designs that I‘ve learned to pounce on one of her “blasts from the past.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Decided on a change to Louis Vuitton Dentelle


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> My winter reward Patricia Nash Pisticci Crossbody/Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5320226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320228
> 
> 
> The size is perfect. Generous but a much better fit for me than the large white PN Pisticci tote I’d owned in the past.
> 
> Primarily because the handles, though comfortable hand held, were too stand up and stiff for my shoulder.
> 
> And while the white was attractive, I think the craftsmanship and design is much better served in brown.


Absolutely gorgeous, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Fim



Thank you, Mariapia!  

It’s finally stopped snowing long enough for me to take a couple of mod shots after I returned from the hairdresser’s this morning.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Decided on a change to Louis Vuitton Dentelle
> View attachment 5320959



Simply to die for, Tomsmom.  

No glitz, just glam.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia!
> 
> It’s finally stopped snowing long enough for me to take a couple of mod shots after I returned from the hairdresser’s this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5321087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321088


I really love this bag!  And great hair!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> My winter reward Patricia Nash Pisticci Crossbody/Satchel….
> 
> View attachment 5320226
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5320228
> 
> 
> The size is perfect. Generous but a much better fit for me than the large white PN Pisticci tote I’d owned in the past.
> 
> Primarily because the handles, though comfortable hand held, were too stand up and stiff for my shoulder.
> 
> And while the white was attractive, I think the craftsmanship and design is much better served in brown.


That bag is great!
Do you still have a pic of the white tote?


Tomsmom said:


> Decided on a change to Louis Vuitton Dentelle
> View attachment 5320959


I love this Speedy!


----------



## Ludmilla

After more than 3 months I am going to the office tomorrow. Now I have the hardest time to decide which bag to take. They all want to go out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That bag is great!
> Do you still have a pic of the white tote?



I don’t, Ludmilla. Once I sold the bag, I deleted my photos.  

However, I did find a good pic of it online for you.   




Visually it‘s quite attractive. But at almost twice the size of the bag I just purchased, it was just too way too big for me.

I also found the contrast between the white leather and suede lining just a bit too jarring for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t, Ludmilla. Once I sold the bag, I deleted my photos.
> 
> However, I did find a good pic of it online for you.
> 
> View attachment 5321106
> 
> 
> Visually it‘s quite attractive. But at almost twice the size of the bag I just purchased, it was just too way too big for me.
> 
> I also found the contrast between the white leather and suede lining just a bit too jarring for me.


They are really pretty similar! Naturally, I like the brown one better.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> They are really pretty similar! Naturally, I like the brown one better.



I most definitely agree, Ludmilla.  

It’s far more versatile as well as infinitely more utilitarian.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I really love this bag!  And great hair!



Glad you approve, Tomsmom!  

Short hair works best for me, especially during the winter months when knit caps are de rigueur.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> After more than 3 months I am going to the office tomorrow. Now I have the hardest time to decide which bag to take. They all want to go out.



Oooh, I can’t wait to see which one you choose!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh, I can’t wait to see which one you choose!


At the moment the green Theia is fully loaded. It has to carry laptop and headset and stuff. This bag really holds a ton without being too heavy.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia!
> 
> It’s finally stopped snowing long enough for me to take a couple of mod shots after I returned from the hairdresser’s this morning.
> 
> View attachment 5321087
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5321088


Great pic, as usual, Fim and great haircut too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> After more than 3 months I am going to the office tomorrow. Now I have the hardest time to decide which bag to take. They all want to go out.


I can understand them, Ludmilla.
Three months is a lot…



Ludmilla said:


> At the moment the green Theia is fully loaded. It has to carry laptop and headset and stuff. This bag really holds a ton without being too heavy.



Perfect choice!
Your Theias are like rock stars here..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> After more than 3 months I am going to the office tomorrow. Now I have the hardest time to decide which bag to take. They all want to go out.


You’ll make the best choice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect choice!
> Your Theias are like rock stars here..


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, it’s Wednesday!  
Ludmilla good luck being back at the office!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

Whenever I add another bag to my collection I find myself (however briefly) questioning some of my previous purchases.  

And the answer is always the same. Every bag I own represents a moment in time. A snapshot that I literally wear on my sleeve without boring acquaintances or perfect strangers with all the details.  

(most definitely dating myself here as I recall the tedium of a particular friend with her interminable slide shows of her vacation.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Whenever I add another bag to my collection I find myself (however briefly) questioning some of my previous purchases.
> 
> And the answer is always the same. Every bag I own represents a moment in time. A snapshot that I literally wear on my sleeve without boring acquaintances or perfect strangers with all the details.
> 
> (most definitely dating myself here as I recall the tedium of a particular friend with her interminable slide shows of her vacation.)


I feel the same way about the moments in time and our bags. There are memories attached to most of my bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I can understand them, Ludmilla.
> Three months is a lot…
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect choice!
> Your Theias are like rock stars here..





Fimpagebag said:


>


Thank you! 


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, it’s Wednesday!
> Ludmilla good luck being back at the office!


Thank you! It is only one day at the office. Tomorrow it is going to be remote again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> 
> Thank you! It is only one day at the office. Tomorrow it is going to be remote again.


Ah ok but still it’s nice to be out and about.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Whenever I add another bag to my collection I find myself (however briefly) questioning some of my previous purchases.
> 
> And the answer is always the same. Every bag I own represents a moment in time. A snapshot that I literally wear on my sleeve without boring acquaintances or perfect strangers with all the details.
> 
> (most definitely dating myself here as I recall the tedium of a particular friend with her interminable slide shows of her vacation.)


Tell me about it, Fim….
I remember those slide shows….A real nightmare when it lasted a whole evening..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Fim….
> I remember those slide shows….A real nightmare when it lasted a whole evening..



The worst was when my friend returned from Florida with endless slides of an orange grove, one after another and another ….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

It was a busy morning with all kinds of errands. My latest Patricia Nash performed nobly and I can see how I may be hard pressed to change out of her right away. 

But I always tend to feel that way whenever I acquire a new (to me) bag. 

Another thing I inevitably do is second guess those bags I currently own, but rarely use. 

So I’ve decided to stop frittering and come up with a plan. Any bag I own that I don’t wear in a year’s time needs to find a home with someone who will appreciate it.  

Of course that only means that “come hell or high water” I *will *find an excuse to actually use every bag I have during the upcoming months.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Tell me about it, Fim….
> I remember those slide shows….A real nightmare when it lasted a whole evening..


My parents had those slide shows! So boring!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Group pic of my most used bags these days.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Group pic of my most used bags these days.
> View attachment 5323868



More like “to die for” Friday seeing these three, Ludmilla! 

What a stunningly coherent capsule collection. 

Their colors are amazing, their unmistakable quality beyond words.. 

I swoon….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> More like “to die for” Friday seeing these three, Ludmilla!
> 
> What a stunningly coherent capsule collection.
> 
> Their colors are amazing, their unmistakable quality beyond words..
> 
> I swoon….


Thank you, Fim. My larger bags do not see much action these days. 
On the other hand - normally the bags above do not see a lot of action. So the universe is giving balance, I guess. 

MM is doing a promo with goat leather. Last time I missed out. Now, I am considering something. There is an incredibly nice dark blue around.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim. My larger bags do not see much action these days.
> On the other hand - normally the bags above do not see a lot of action. So the universe is giving balance, I guess.
> 
> MM is doing a promo with goat leather. Last time I missed out. Now, I am considering something. There is an incredibly nice dark blue around.



Oooh, I’ve been waiting for this day, Ludmila! 

Time for me to do a teensy tiny bit of enabling. 

I’ve always been a fan of goat leather. As heretical as it may sound to some, I’ve always preferred it to lambskin. 

I can only imagine how drop dead gorgeous it must be in dark blue. 

So…will it be another Theia or perhaps another Charlotte?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Group pic of my most used bags these days.
> View attachment 5323868


Love that mini Marci!  Oh who am I kidding love all of them


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Group pic of my most used bags these days.
> View attachment 5323868


Chloé bags are  terrific.
I have one which I bought around 15 years ago.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Chloé bags are  terrific.
> I have one which I bought around 15 years ago.
> View attachment 5324069
> View attachment 5324069



You’re absolutely right, Mariapia.  

Your Chloe still looks great after 15 years!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Oooh, I’ve been waiting for this day, Ludmila!
> 
> Time for me to do a teensy tiny bit of enabling.
> 
> I’ve always been a fan of goat leather. As heretical as it may sound to some, I’ve always preferred it to lambskin.
> 
> I can only imagine how drop dead gorgeous it must be in dark blue.
> 
> So…will it be another Theia or perhaps another Charlotte?


Nope, it will be an Aphrodite this time. I have one and always wanted a second one.


Tomsmom said:


> Love that mini Marci!  Oh who am I kidding love all of them


Thank you! 


Mariapia said:


> Chloé bags are  terrific.
> I have one which I bought around 15 years ago.
> View attachment 5324069
> View attachment 5324069


Love this Chloe! And yes: they are gorgeous.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Nope, it will be an Aphrodite this time. I have one and always wanted a second one.



After seeing your forest green Aphrodite on the MM thread, I understand why you’d like to get another one to keep her company!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> After seeing your forest green Aphrodite on the MM thread, I understand why you’d like to get another one to keep her company!


Thank you! I had no pic of her ready. Sorry that you had to search for it.
I definitely want that bag in another leather. I will also tweak the handles.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I had no pic of her ready. Sorry that you had to search for it.
> I definitely want that bag in another leather. I will also tweak the handles.


I went to the site and saw Aphrodite…
Wow!


----------



## Ludmilla

What Marcie nut saw today:


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I went to the site and saw Aphrodite…
> Wow!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What Marcie nut saw today:
> 
> View attachment 5324937



Starkly beautiful, Ludmilla.  

Also nice to see blue skies and sunshine.  

Hopefully an augury of things to come.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Starkly beautiful, Ludmilla.
> 
> Also nice to see blue skies and sunshine.
> 
> Hopefully an augury of things to come.


yes, hopefully!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  Went thrifting and found  an adorable Coach clutch, I’m out but I’ll post a pic when I get home. Also scored with denim and some tops .


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy early Sunday morning!

this is the clutch I thrifted, it’s a Coach Madison fold over


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy early Sunday morning!
> 
> this is the clutch I thrifted, it’s a Coach Madison fold over
> 
> View attachment 5325792



Sweet! Another great find, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

Another six to eight inches of snow fell overnight… 




So while I’m actually not planning to go anywhere today... 

But if I were, I’d want a bag undeterred by the weather. 

And though I have plenty of candidates among my bags,  how can I not go with Divina Firenze?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Another six to eight inches of snow fell overnight…
> 
> View attachment 5325805
> 
> 
> So while I’m actually not planning to go anywhere today...
> 
> But if I were, I’d want a bag undeterred by the weather.
> 
> And though I have plenty of candidates among my bags,  how can I not go with Divina Firenze?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325832


Perfect bag for your weather!  I really like it.
We had a couple of inches last night but it’s supposed to warm up .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy early Sunday morning!
> 
> this is the clutch I thrifted, it’s a Coach Madison fold over
> 
> View attachment 5325792


I like that a lot!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Valentine’s Day, fellow Islanders!   *

*When it comes to “eye candy” I have to defer to my Valentina Fiores.  


*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Valentine’s Day, fellow Islanders!  *
> 
> *When it comes to “eye candy” I have to defer to my Valentina Fiores.
> 
> View attachment 5326796
> *


Celebrated the day with ordering my new MM bag.
I really need a break after that one.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Celebrated the day with ordering my new MM bag.
> I really need a break after that one.



Hooray! 
Good for you, Ludmilla! 

Really looking forward to both the bag and the tweak you plan for the handles!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray!
> Good for you, Ludmilla!
> 
> Really looking forward to both the bag and the tweak you plan for the handles!


Hehe. I am REALLY excited about this bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning everyone!  Ludmilla can’t wait for your new bag!!  So exciting!

I’m at work, going to be here until 5:30 (afterschool program) so it will be a long day. Still in my Dentelle speedy .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Only had to go as far as the local superstate/gas and go to fuel up the truck. 

But I figured any excuse would do to do Dooney


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Only had to go as far as the local superstate/gas and go to fuel up the truck.
> 
> But I figured any excuse would do to do Dooney
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327709


This bag is so beautiful!! Classic and elegant shape. Lovely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning everyone!  Ludmilla can’t wait for your new bag!!  So exciting!
> 
> I’m at work, going to be here until 5:30 (afterschool program) so it will be a long day. Still in my Dentelle speedy .


You will power through. As soon as you feel drained - just look at the lovely bag at your side.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This bag is so beautiful!! Classic and elegant shape. Lovely.



And we both know who I have to thank for inspiring me to buy this bag after I saw your gorgeous Longchamp, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Only had to go as far as the local superstate/gas and go to fuel up the truck.
> 
> But I figured any excuse would do to do Dooney
> 
> 
> View attachment 5327709


I love everything about your Dooney, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love everything about your Dooney, Fim.



Thank you so much, Mariapia.  

Though the bag has a convenient detachable shoulder strap, I prefer it handheld.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you so much, Mariapia.
> 
> Though the bag has a convenient detachable shoulder strap, I prefer it handheld.


Of course, 
Handheld is so elegant.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, changed to my navy? Blue PS


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, changed to my navy? Blue PS
> 
> View attachment 5328665


I have always liked the PS1, Tomsmom.
I missed out on one during a winter sale.
When I decided to get it, it had gone back to the normal price…


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I have always liked the PS1, Tomsmom.
> I missed out on one during a winter sale.
> When I decided to get it, it had gone back to the normal price…


That just stinks, I hate when that happens.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, changed to my navy? Blue PS
> 
> View attachment 5328665



Love it!  

I’ve always considered the PS1 a timeless classic. And you’ve only reinforced that view with your wonderful blue beauty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, changed to my navy? Blue PS
> 
> View attachment 5328665



Ooooh nice!



Mariapia said:


> I have always liked the PS1, Tomsmom.
> I missed out on one during a winter sale.
> When I decided to get it, it had gone back to the normal price…


What a bummer.


----------



## Mariapia

[QUOTE="Ludmilla, post: 35010581, member: 495784"
What a bummer. 
[/QUOTE]
It’s not the only one, Ludmilla….
Fortunately for my wallet…


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning friends!  Got my self up for the gym this am and I’m so glad I did. It felt good to exercise, today was leg day


----------



## Ludmilla

Good afternoon!
Stormy day today. Sometimes working remote is not too bad.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok guys...some ideas for me please.

A US friend messaged me asking if I could suggest a black leather bag thats got soft leather , a bit slouchy and rock n roll vibes and can be shoulder carry and crossbody , med size with an outside pocket for her phone.....but at US$100.

She likes the Fossil Sydney but they are over her budget as new.

I might be able to talk her into buying on ebay a preloved.

Was thinking of a Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag if I can find one in good condition.

any other ideas?


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Ok guys...some ideas for me please.
> 
> A US friend messaged me asking if I could suggest a black leather bag thats got soft leather , a bit slouchy and rock n roll vibes and can be shoulder carry and crossbody , med size with an outside pocket for her phone.....but at US$100.
> 
> She likes the Fossil Sydney but they are over her budget as new.
> 
> I might be able to talk her into buying on ebay a preloved.
> 
> Was thinking of a Rebecca Minkoff Morning After Bag if I can find one in good condition.
> 
> any other ideas?


Fossil has lots of sales. They are on sale now close to $100. https://www.fossil.com/en-us/search/?q=sidney&lang=en_US

I've found great leather on B. Makowsky and Kenneth Cole bags. Some Tignanello have really nice leather too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

After two days of welcome temps above freezing, it’s another frigid Friday with snow, high winds, and bone chilling cold. 

And while I am so over winter, I must admit that being forced to stay indoors has had a beneficial effect on my appreciation of the bags I already have. 

So much so that I’ve had little to no interest in adding to my collection. 

I know this because (while I still enjoy looking at bags online) I haven’t been seriously tempted by any I’ve seen. 

This (of course) can conceivably change. But for now I’m in a good place with my bags.  

Case in point: my brown Dooney Florentine.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> After two days of welcome temps above freezing, it’s another frigid Friday with snow, high winds, and bone chilling cold.
> 
> And while I am so over winter, I must admit that being forced to stay indoors has had a beneficial effect on my appreciation of the bags I already have.
> 
> So much so that I’ve had little to no interest in adding to my collection.
> 
> I know this because (while I still enjoy looking at bags online) I haven’t been seriously tempted by any I’ve seen.
> 
> This (of course) can conceivably change. But for now I’m in a good place with my bags.
> 
> Case in point: my brown Dooney Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 5330700


Love the florentine!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the florentine!!



Thank you, Tomsmom!  

It’s one of those bags that I wouldn’t change anything about it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> After two days of welcome temps above freezing, it’s another frigid Friday with snow, high winds, and bone chilling cold.
> 
> And while I am so over winter, I must admit that being forced to stay indoors has had a beneficial effect on my appreciation of the bags I already have.
> 
> So much so that I’ve had little to no interest in adding to my collection.
> 
> I know this because (while I still enjoy looking at bags online) I haven’t been seriously tempted by any I’ve seen.
> 
> This (of course) can conceivably change. But for now I’m in a good place with my bags.
> 
> Case in point: my brown Dooney Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 5330700


Wonderful bag! I need to take mine out.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> After two days of welcome temps above freezing, it’s another frigid Friday with snow, high winds, and bone chilling cold.
> 
> And while I am so over winter, I must admit that being forced to stay indoors has had a beneficial effect on my appreciation of the bags I already have.
> 
> So much so that I’ve had little to no interest in adding to my collection.
> 
> I know this because (while I still enjoy looking at bags online) I haven’t been seriously tempted by any I’ve seen.
> 
> This (of course) can conceivably change. But for now I’m in a good place with my bags.
> 
> Case in point: my brown Dooney Florentine.
> 
> View attachment 5330700



I wish I had a Dooney Florentine, Fim.
And in that colour, of course.



Ludmilla said:


> Wonderful bag! I need to take mine out.



You have to, Ludmilla


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Wonderful bag! I need to take mine out.



I feel the same about mine, Ludmilla.  

I really need to take mine out more than I do.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wish I had a Dooney Florentine, Fim.
> And in that colour, of course.



I feel the same about your wonderful Berthille, Mariapia. 

But it’s as unobtainable for me as Dooneys are for you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Finally a bag pic again.


In anticipation of my new Aphrodite I am wearing the old one.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Finally a bag pic again.
> View attachment 5331430
> 
> In anticipation of my new Aphrodite I am wearing the old one.



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

I love your Aphrodite.  

But I am curious. What is about the handles that you want to tweak with the new one?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Finally a bag pic again.
> View attachment 5331430
> 
> In anticipation of my new Aphrodite I am wearing the old one.


Such a great looking bag love that deep green!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Such a great looking bag love that deep green!


Thank you, my friend.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love your Aphrodite.
> 
> But I am curious. What is about the handles that you want to tweak with the new one?


Thank you, Fim.
It is going to have handles like this bag:


The rolled handles of my old Aphrodite are already a customatisation. The rolled handles do not want to stay on my shoulder. Also I wanted less hardware.
I like the Bouquet bag (foto above), also. But it has a magnetic closure and I definitely want a zipper. 
We will see how the new Aphrodite will turn out.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> It is going to have handles like this bag:
> View attachment 5331542
> 
> The rolled handles of my old Aphrodite are already a customatisation. The rolled handles do not want to stay on my shoulder. Also I wanted less hardware.
> I like the Bouquet bag (foto above), also. But it has a magnetic closure and I definitely want a zipper.
> We will see how the new Aphrodite will turn out.



I can hardly wait to see it too, Ludmilla.  

It‘s so great to have MM customize a bag just for you. 

No wonder his brand caught on and earned such a dedicated following.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

If you were to look out my window today you would see snow covered ground, bright blue skies, and sunshine.  

What you wouldn’t know until you stepped outdoors would be the biting wind and plunging frigid temperature.  

In a way, it’s very similar to some of my past experiences with certain bags. Beguiled at first glance, I would later learn to my cost how unsuitable for my purposes they were.  

What generally made it worse was that they were for the most part all bags I’d seen IRL so I‘d ultimately had no one to blame but myself. 

Happily, I’ve finally learned my lesson. Or so I hope….


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim.
> It is going to have handles like this bag:
> View attachment 5331542
> 
> The rolled handles of my old Aphrodite are already a customatisation. The rolled handles do not want to stay on my shoulder. Also I wanted less hardware.
> I like the Bouquet bag (foto above), also. But it has a magnetic closure and I definitely want a zipper.
> We will see how the new Aphrodite will turn out.


I think that choosing another kind of handles like the ones in your pic is an excellent decision, Ludmilla., especially if you shoulder carry your Aphrodite.
I am looking forward to seeing your new bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> If you were to look out my window today you would see snow covered ground, bright blue skies, and sunshine.
> 
> What you wouldn’t know until you stepped outdoors would be the biting wind and plunging frigid temperature.
> 
> In a way, it’s very similar to some of my past experiences with certain bags. Beguiled at first glance, I would later learn to my cost how unsuitable for my purposes they were.
> 
> What generally made it worse was that they were for the most part all bags I’d seen IRL so I‘d ultimately had no one to blame but myself.
> 
> Happily, I’ve finally learned my lesson. Or so I hope….


You are not the only one, Fim.
Seeing a bag IRL doesn’t mean it will be suitable  for our purposes …
My closet is full of those…
I have bought a few bags on line and if I have been disappointed it’s only because  I have found them a little smaller than I thought they would be..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You are not the only one, Fim.
> Seeing a bag IRL doesn’t mean it will be suitable  for our purposes …
> My closet is full of those…
> I have bought a few bags on line and if I have been disappointed it’s only because  I have found them a little smaller than I thought they would be..



Oh I know that scenario all too well, Mariapia.  

Every time I bought a bag that was too small for me I tried to convince myself that it was the perfect opportunity for me to start paring down all the things I always carry in my bags.  

The only problem was that everything I always carried were (for me) necessities.  

So good bye to my good (but misguided) intentions.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am also guilty of buying bags irl that did not work out. At. All.
Guess it does not matter to be charmed by the looks on screen or holding the bag in your hand.
Brain just goes bleep.
And you walk happily home with another wardrobe ornament.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!
One of the Marcies for a windy walk.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> One of the Marcies for a windy walk.
> View attachment 5332562


So so pretty!  I like your Marcie in that beautiful brown more than mine which is like a dusky rose/pink.


----------



## Tomsmom

My SalVal score from yesterday, a Michele ceramic watch!  I almost did the happy dance when I saw the name on the face. It’s also one of the rare times I scored in the watch/jewelry dept.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> One of the Marcies for a windy walk.
> View attachment 5332562



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla! 

Whatever the weather, you can never go wrong with your wonderful crossbody Marcie!  

Instantly recognizable with the same attention to every iconic detail yet with a personality all her own.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So so pretty!  I like your Marcie in that beautiful brown more than mine which is like a dusky rose/pink.



*Tomsmom, I think we can all agree, when it comes to the “Baroness of Brown” our dear Ludmilla has some of the most gorgeous brown bags! *



Tomsmom said:


> My SalVal score from yesterday, a Michele ceramic watch!  I almost did the happy dance when I saw the name on the face. It’s also one of the rare times I scored in the watch/jewelry dept.
> 
> View attachment 5332574




*All hail the Queen of Fabulous Finds! *


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> So so pretty!  I like your Marcie in that beautiful brown more than mine which is like a dusky rose/pink.


I love your dusky pink Marcie, too. I think this is a style that is pretty in ALL colours. 
Thank you for the bag love. 


Tomsmom said:


> My SalVal score from yesterday, a Michele ceramic watch!  I almost did the happy dance when I saw the name on the face. It’s also one of the rare times I scored in the watch/jewelry dept.
> 
> View attachment 5332574


That watch is gorgeous! The white is so beautiful.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Whatever the weather, you can never go wrong with your wonderful crossbody Marcie!
> 
> Instantly recognizable with the same attention to every iconic detail yet with a personality all her own.


Aww. Thank you, Fim! Esp. for the title Baroness of Brown.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> My SalVal score from yesterday, a Michele ceramic watch!  I almost did the happy dance when I saw the name on the face. It’s also one of the rare times I scored in the watch/jewelry dept.
> 
> View attachment 5332574


Wow!
I have a white Fossil ceramic watch.
Ceramic is great but be careful, Tomsmom, mine fell to the floor and broke.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Wow!
> I have a white Fossil ceramic watch.
> Ceramic is great but be careful, Tomsmom, mine fell to the floor and broke.


Aww that stinks !


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m procrastinating doing school work, bought a gorgeous Coach bag in Macys yesterday pics to come!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m procrastinating doing school work, bought a gorgeous Coach bag in Macys yesterday pics to come!


Good evening!
Very curious about your new bag. 
Awful weather here. Wind and rain. With a little bit of snow. This morning we even had a thunderstorm.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy *2.22.22 *Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Given the plethora of twos in today’s date, what other twosome in my collection would I think of other than my two Longchamp Cuirs?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> …Awful weather here. Wind and rain. With a little bit of snow. This morning we even had a thunderstorm.



I know what you mean about the crazy weather you’re experiencing, Ludmilla.  

Our weather here is in full on thaw mode with temps of 51 degrees Fahrenheit today only to give way to freezing temperatures and the return to winter the rest of the week.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy *2.22.22 *Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given the plethora of twos in today’s date, what other twosome in my collection would I think of other than my two Longchamp Cuirs?
> 
> View attachment 5334289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334288


2 lovelies! 


Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean about the crazy weather you’re experiencing, Ludmilla.
> 
> Our weather here is in full on thaw mode with temps of 51 degrees Fahrenheit today only to give way to freezing temperatures and the return to winter the rest of the week.


I hate weather like that. 
I like it steady without many ups and downs.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy *2.22.22 *Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given the plethora of twos in today’s date, what other twosome in my collection would I think of other than my two Longchamp Cuirs?
> 
> View attachment 5334289
> 
> 
> View attachment 5334288


Love the leather!  That blue is very pretty, which are you wearing ?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what you mean about the crazy weather you’re experiencing, Ludmilla.
> 
> Our weather here is in full on thaw mode with temps of 51 degrees Fahrenheit today only to give way to freezing temperatures and the return to winter the rest of the week.


We have similar weather here Fim. Make up your mind already, jeez.


----------



## Tomsmom

Here’s my new Coach tote I forgot her name. She came with a pouch inside complete with dust bag. She was marked down to like 126.00, I couldn’t leave her there! A light metallic gold.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the leather!  That blue is very pretty, which are you wearing ?



*Actually neither, Tomsmom.  

The forecasted rain has arrived and since I have no real need to go anywhere today….  *




Tomsmom said:


> Love the leather!  That blue is very pretty, which are you wearing ?





Tomsmom said:


> Here’s my new Coach tote I forgot her name. She came with a pouch inside complete with dust bag. She was marked down to like 126.00, I couldn’t leave her there! A light metallic gold.
> View attachment 5334325
> View attachment 5334326



*Another serendipitous absolute steal at that price, Tomsmom!  

To my mind Coach has been unfairly criticized at times for experimenting with their brand much as many luxury design brands have.  

But somehow LV, Gucci, Celine, and Chloe get a pass while Coach (whether their critics realize it or not) is held to a higher standard.   

Which, the way I see it, is the highest compliment any brand can receive.  *


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today, I have decided to take out one of my neglected bags…
It wasn’t sleeping in a closet.
It was standing  on a bedside table.
Which means that I have no excuse.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today, I have decided to take out one of my neglected bags…
> It wasn’t sleeping in a closet.
> It was standing  on a bedside table.
> Which means that I have no excuse.
> 
> View attachment 5334591



A great drawstring bucket bag is always “au courant”, Mariapia!  

It looks wonderfully roomy and so very stylish.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> A great drawstring bucket bag is always “au courant”, Mariapia!
> 
> It looks wonderfully roomy and so very stylish.



Thank you, Fim.
Not only is it roomy, it’s also very lightweight.
I should wear it more often, definitely..


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Here’s my new Coach tote I forgot her name. She came with a pouch inside complete with dust bag. She was marked down to like 126.00, I couldn’t leave her there! A light metallic gold.
> View attachment 5334325
> View attachment 5334326


Nice! I love it!


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today, I have decided to take out one of my neglected bags…
> It wasn’t sleeping in a closet.
> It was standing  on a bedside table.
> Which means that I have no excuse.
> 
> View attachment 5334591


Is that a LV Noe?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Nice! I love it!
> 
> Is that a LV Noe?



Yes, Ludmilla.
It’s a  Noé ( small size) in épi leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

Any plans I might have had to go to town today were literally swept away by winds topping off at 60 miles per hour.  

But (according to the weather forecast) tomorrow will be a better, albeit colder, day.  

So in anticipation of going to town tomorrow, I think it’s time for my Christmas Dooney to make an appearance.


----------



## Lake Effect

I’ve been neglecting you ladies! Can I make it up to you by showing you an honest to goodness holy grail find?? I have posted it over in Coach already …


----------



## Lake Effect




----------



## Lake Effect

I think this has sat in someone’s climate controlled closet since 1980!  My vintage Coach dream tote bag!


----------



## Lake Effect

It’s huge!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> I think this has sat in someone’s climate controlled closet since 1980!  My vintage Coach dream tote bag!
> View attachment 5335458



Beyond perfect, Lake Effect! 

So happy that you were able to finally find your Holy Grail!


----------



## Tomsmom

Lake Effect said:


> I think this has sat in someone’s climate controlled closet since 1980!  My vintage Coach dream tote bag!
> View attachment 5335458


Beautiful!!


----------



## Lake Effect

Thanks ladies. Coach began selling refurbished vintage bags a few years back, with more consistent “drops” since last summer. They are charging crazy pants prices for them. And it is driving up prices for vintage Coach bags on all the selling platforms.
So it made stumbling across this gem all the more sweet. And it was a deal, all things considered. I’m still in the stage where I am just staring at it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> It’s huge!
> View attachment 5335457



Spectacular as well as insanely practical, Lake Effect.   

Not only will your glorious tote carry all the usuals suspects, but can offer versatility rarely considered with a premier leather tote. 

Case in point (though far more humble than your glorious Coach): my ginormous Patricia Nash vintage Benvenuto  Tote.

Given whatever circumstance when either hot food or cold bottles of drink need to be accommodated, the simple addition of my trusty ten dollar Penguin insulated tote protects my Benvenuto’s lining without betraying 
what a workhorse a quality leather tote can be.


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> I think this has sat in someone’s climate controlled closet since 1980!  My vintage Coach dream tote bag!
> View attachment 5335458


Lovely! Everyone needs a large tote!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Spectacular as well as insanely practical, Lake Effect.
> 
> Not only will your glorious tote carry all the usuals suspects, but can offer versatility rarely considered with a premier leather tote.
> 
> Case in point (though far more humble than your glorious Coach): my ginormous Patricia Nash vintage Benvenuto  Tote.
> 
> Given whatever circumstance when either hot food or cold bottles of drink need to be accommodated, the simple addition of my trusty ten dollar Penguin insulated tote protects my Benvenuto’s lining without betraying
> what a workhorse a quality leather tote can be.
> 
> View attachment 5336028


I love your Tote, too!
Is that Dooney bag above new?


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning, I’m doing school work at the moment and have decided to go away this weekend to our good friend’s lake house. It’s north from here so it will be cold!

I have news, I sold a bag on FB marketplace and was unfortunately scammed. I have no money and no bag. I hate this, I feel foolish. But as my Dh says, “ we get up and go to work everyday. And this is what these people do all day”


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I love your Tote, too!
> Is that Dooney bag above new?



Actually the black tote above my Benvenuto is my ten dollar insulated Penguin bag.  

The Dooney dustbag in the pic belongs to my Christmas Dooney so my bad for the understandable confusion.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, I’m doing school work at the moment and have decided to go away this weekend to our good friend’s lake house. It’s north from here so it will be cold!
> 
> I have news, I sold a bag on FB marketplace and was unfortunately scammed. I have no money and no bag. I hate this, I feel foolish. But as my Dh says, “ we get up and go to work everyday. And this is what these people do all day”



Sad to say, your DH is right, Tomsmom. 

Some people have little to no moral compass, but you only find out after they’ve scammed you.   

So sorry that it happened to you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Sad to say, your DH is right, Tomsmom.
> 
> Some people have little to no moral compass, but you only find out after they’ve scammed you.
> 
> So sorry that it happened to you.


Thank you Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags to brighten my day

LV Neverfull perfect for the weekend away


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags to brighten my day
> 
> LV Neverfull perfect for the weekend away
> 
> View attachment 5336208


Lovely NF!
What bag is the Speedy like in the background? Did we ever see a picture of that?

I am sorry that you got scammed.  I hope the loss is not too big.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually the black tote above my Benvenuto is my ten dollar insulated Penguin bag.
> 
> The Dooney dustbag in the pic belongs to my Christmas Dooney so my bad for the understandable confusion.


Thank you for the explanation!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely NF!
> What bag is the Speedy like in the background? Did we ever see a picture of that?
> 
> I am sorry that you got scammed.  I hope the loss is not too big.


Thank you.

the speedy like bag is an Alice and Olivia Bowler bag I’m sure I’ve posted pics, I thrifted it


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies 
No bag purchase for me at the moment.
My older bags don’t even want to hear of it.
I can hear them yelling before I go out every morning..
Today, one of them was so noisy that I had to take it out before one of my neighbors took action…
Here it is, still red with anger.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> No bag purchase for me at the moment.
> My older bags don’t even want to hear of it.
> I can hear them yelling before I go out every morning..
> Today, one of them was so noisy that I had to take it out before one of my neighbors took action…
> Here it is, still red with anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336841


This is a beautiful one!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> No bag purchase for me at the moment.
> My older bags don’t even want to hear of it.
> I can hear them yelling before I go out every morning..
> Today, one of them was so noisy that I had to take it out before one of my neighbors took action…
> Here it is, still red with anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336841



What a wonderful fun bag, Mariapia!  

Your bag provides just the right touch of whimsy we can all appreciate.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you.
> 
> the speedy like bag is an Alice and Olivia Bowler bag I’m sure I’ve posted pics, I thrifted it


Admittedly, my brain is not so good these days. 


Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> No bag purchase for me at the moment.
> My older bags don’t even want to hear of it.
> I can hear them yelling before I go out every morning..
> Today, one of them was so noisy that I had to take it out before one of my neighbors took action…
> Here it is, still red with anger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5336841


Lovely pop of red!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Many many years ago there was an episode of *“*_*I Love Lucy” *_when Lucy went on a fake hunger strike to trick her husband into buying her a couture dress while they were in Paris.  

What has stuck in my mind all the years since was Lucy’s inventive way of stashing food in all sorts of unexpected places.

Mainly because (before I had my present closet(s) space) I’d employed similar strategies finding places for my bags. 

The only downside was that I got so good at stashing my bags away in such unexpected places that even I couldn’t always remember just where I’d put them!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Admittedly, my brain is not so good these days.
> 
> Lovely pop of red!


It’s ok lol!  We can’t remember all bags that aren’t ours


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Many many years ago there was an episode of *“*_*I Love Lucy” *_when Lucy went on a fake hunger strike to trick her husband into buying her a couture dress while they were in Paris.
> 
> What has stuck in my mind all the years since was Lucy’s inventive way of stashing food in all sorts of unexpected places.
> 
> Mainly because (before I had my present closet(s) space) I’d employed similar strategies finding places for my bags.
> 
> The only downside was that I got so good at stashing my bags away in such unexpected places that even I couldn’t always remember just where I’d put them!


This reminds me of a friend who was going on a two weeks vacation.
She was so scared her house house might be broken into while she was away that she had decided to hide the few jewels she had in a place no burglar would even think of…
She NEVER remembered where she had put them.   
She sold the house a few years later …..moved out…and still didn’t find her jewelry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This reminds me of a friend who was going on a two weeks vacation.
> She was so scared her house house might be broken into while she was away that she had decided to hide the few jewels she had in a place no burglar would even think of…
> She NEVER remembered where she had put them.
> She sold the house a few years later …..moved out…and still didn’t find her jewelry.



Oh the poor lady, Mariapia! She must have felt terrible.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Oh the poor lady, Mariapia! She must have felt terrible.



Yes, Fim, today  she says that experience had been very disturbing.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> This reminds me of a friend who was going on a two weeks vacation.
> She was so scared her house house might be broken into while she was away that she had decided to hide the few jewels she had in a place no burglar would even think of…
> She NEVER remembered where she had put them.
> She sold the house a few years later …..moved out…and still didn’t find her jewelry.


My parents taped money behind the drawers in their dresser and then forgot about it. Later they gave it to my sister and she found the money.


----------



## Lake Effect

Fimpagebag said:


> Spectacular as well as insanely practical, Lake Effect.
> 
> Not only will your glorious tote carry all the usuals suspects, but can offer versatility rarely considered with a premier leather tote.
> 
> Case in point (though far more humble than your glorious Coach): my ginormous Patricia Nash vintage Benvenuto  Tote.
> 
> Given whatever circumstance when either hot food or cold bottles of drink need to be accommodated, the simple addition of my trusty ten dollar Penguin insulated tote protects my Benvenuto’s lining without betraying
> what a workhorse a quality leather tote can be.
> 
> View attachment 5336028


Your tote is quite, quite lovely! I see how wonderful the leather is and such nice detailing. I do pause and look at PN when I see it at Macy's and TJ Maxx.
Well you are the clever   one!! What a great idea to carry food and drink in completely safe way (for your leather tote of course) in an insulated bag. I will use this idea immediately. I even have a light weight, smaller insulated bag I was wondering if I should keep or let go. It is officially a keeper as I have many totes it would be very practical for.
A great idea . I feel like I was rewarded for reading and posting here!


----------



## Lake Effect

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! Everyone needs a large tote!


I am confident I have enough for everyone here  

A partial sampling: 


Lake Effect said:


> I’m enjoying taking some photos, getting a feel for the light. Here is my new-to-me  extra-large Shopping Bag style tote, Buckle Bag tote and Sling Bag
> View attachment 5333593


----------



## Lake Effect

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning, I’m doing school work at the moment and have decided to go away this weekend to our good friend’s lake house. It’s north from here so it will be cold!
> 
> I have news, I sold a bag on FB marketplace and was unfortunately scammed. I have no money and no bag. I hate this, I feel foolish. But as my Dh says, “ we get up and go to work everyday. And this is what these people do all day”


Your hubs speaks the truth! The upside is that you enjoy resting your head on your pillow at night


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lake Effect said:


> Your tote is quite, quite lovely! I see how wonderful the leather is and such nice detailing. I do pause and look at PN when I see it at Macy's and TJ Maxx.
> Well you are the clever   one!! What a great idea to carry food and drink in completely safe way (for your leather tote of course) in an insulated bag. I will use this idea immediately. I even have a light weight, smaller insulated bag I was wondering if I should keep or let go. It is officially a keeper as I have many totes it would be very practical for.
> A great idea . I feel like I was rewarded for reading and posting here!



It works both ways, Lake Effect!  

Your wonderful Coach Tote re-inspired me to use my PN Benvenuto more often.


----------



## Tomsmom

Hello Islanders!!  I’m in upstate NY and there is so much snow!  I live downstate and we don’t get snow like this that often thank goodness.  Hopefully miss 15 and I will hit the outlets today!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hello Islanders!!  I’m in upstate NY and there is so much snow!  I live downstate and we don’t get snow like this that often thank goodness.  Hopefully miss 15 and I will hit the outlets today!



Welcome to my world, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Lake Effect said:


> I am confident I have enough for everyone here
> 
> A partial sampling:


Ha! I have more than one tote, also!


Tomsmom said:


> Hello Islanders!!  I’m in upstate NY and there is so much snow!  I live downstate and we don’t get snow like this that often thank goodness.  Hopefully miss 15 and I will hit the outlets today!


Enjoy yourself, Tomsmom. I would love to see all the snow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! I have more than one tote, also!
> 
> Enjoy yourself, Tomsmom. I would love to see all the snow!


Sorry I didn’t take any snow pics, we are on the way home!  Good weekend


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

Every dedicated bag lover knows all about “the one that got away.” 

But for me the one that hurts more is “the bag I regret getting rid of.” 

And while my rationale at the time was sound, as the years have passed I regretted getting rid of one bag in  particular.  

Now after all this time I have an opportunity to buy one just like the one I’ve regretted selling. 

But before I actually purchase the bag, I have to ask myself “why?”  

The particular bag hasn’t changed. It’s still the same size, the same color, the same style my bag was when I’d decided to part with it.  

But what has changed is the fact that now that I’m retired not every bag I own has to be viewed with an eye towards how easily it could be crammed in my former workplace’s file cabinet.  

So with that particular restriction no longer a consideration…. 

I think we all know where this is leading!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every dedicated bag lover knows all about “the one that got away.”
> 
> But for me the one that hurts more is “the bag I regret getting rid of.”
> 
> And while my rationale at the time was sound, as the years have passed I regretted getting rid of one bag in  particular.
> 
> Now after all this time I have an opportunity to buy one just like the one I’ve regretted selling.
> 
> But before I actually purchase the bag, I have to ask myself “why?”
> 
> The particular bag hasn’t changed. It’s still the same size, the same color, the same style my bag was when I’d decided to part with it.
> 
> But what has changed is the fact that now that I’m retired not every bag I own has to be viewed with an eye towards how easily it could be crammed in my former workplace’s file cabinet.
> 
> So with that particular restriction no longer a consideration….
> 
> I think we all know where this is leading!


Yes, we do, Fim
Now, we are all waiting for a reveal.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry I didn’t take any snow pics, we are on the way home!  Good weekend


Glad you had a great weekend!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every dedicated bag lover knows all about “the one that got away.”
> 
> But for me the one that hurts more is “the bag I regret getting rid of.”
> 
> And while my rationale at the time was sound, as the years have passed I regretted getting rid of one bag in  particular.
> 
> Now after all this time I have an opportunity to buy one just like the one I’ve regretted selling.
> 
> But before I actually purchase the bag, I have to ask myself “why?”
> 
> The particular bag hasn’t changed. It’s still the same size, the same color, the same style my bag was when I’d decided to part with it.
> 
> But what has changed is the fact that now that I’m retired not every bag I own has to be viewed with an eye towards how easily it could be crammed in my former workplace’s file cabinet.
> 
> So with that particular restriction no longer a consideration….
> 
> I think we all know where this is leading!


I am very curious what bag this is. Have we already seen it? Or is it a bag that was never discussed on here?


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  It’s back to work day!  Still in my NF


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  It’s back to work day!  Still in my NF
> 
> View attachment 5339311


The Never Full is one of the best totes in the fashion world.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The Never Full is one of the best totes in the fashion world.


But it lacks a topzipper.  That‘s the reason why I have the most decadent knitting bag in the whole world.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> But it lacks a topzipper.  That‘s the reason why I have the most decadent knitting bag in the whole world.


I don’t like zippers that much but I understand what you mean, Ludmilla.
My Bandit Manchot doesn’t have a zipper but as it’s a shoulder carried tote, it is easy to get in and out of if I need to take out my phone or my wallet.
I don’t need to take it off my shoulder as I would have to if it had a zipper..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I don’t like zippers that much but I understand what you mean, Ludmilla.
> My Bandit Manchot doesn’t have a zipper but as it’s a shoulder carried tote, it is easy to get in and out of if I need to take out my phone or my wallet.
> I don’t need to take it off my shoulder as I would have to if it had a zipper..


I am to paranoid for open bags/totes. I am not only scared about thieves, but also about loosing stuff. Even magnetic closures are not enough.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am to paranoid for open bags/totes. I am not only scared about thieves, but also about loosing stuff. Even magnetic closures are not enough.


 I am paranoid as well ….
A long time ago, someone stole my LV wallet from a «  sailor » leather bag I had put on the floor while trying on a jacket in the middle of the store.
All the fitting rooms were occupied and I wanted to gain time…
It’s only when I was about to pay for a bottle of wine in the next door shop that I realized my wallet had disappeared.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> I am to paranoid for open bags/totes. I am not only scared about thieves, but also about loosing stuff. Even magnetic closures are not enough.


My bag will tip over in the car and all my stuff will fall out. I lost my phone under the seat one day and it was really hard to find.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am paranoid as well ….
> A long time ago, someone stole my LV wallet from a «  sailor » leather bag I had put on the floor while trying on a jacket in the middle of the store.
> All the fitting rooms were occupied and I wanted to gain time…
> It’s only when I was about to pay for a bottle of wine in the next door shop that I realized my wallet had disappeared.


Boo. Hope the hassle around the stolen wallet was not too much.
Also hope, that thief got karma.


whateve said:


> My bag will tip over in the car and all my stuff will fall out. I lost my phone under the seat one day and it was really hard to find.


Yes. I can relate to that. I am clumsy, I need zippers.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I am paranoid as well ….
> A long time ago, someone stole my LV wallet from a «  sailor » leather bag I had put on the floor while trying on a jacket in the middle of the store.
> All the fitting rooms were occupied and I wanted to gain time…
> It’s only when I was about to pay for a bottle of wine in the next door shop that I realized my wallet had disappeared.


Oh my goodness, that’s terrible!  Jerk thief!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

After reading yesterday’s post I see I have some catching up to do….. *



Ludmilla said:


> I am very curious what bag this is. Have we already seen it? Or is it a bag that was never discussed on here?



*It is a bag that I had posted a pic or two some years ago, Ludmilla. 
I didn’t wear it often, but always made it a point to carry it on St. Patrick’s Day. *



Ludmilla said:


> But it lacks a topzipper.  That‘s the reason why I have the most decadent knitting bag in the whole world.



*You had me laughing my “you know what” off with this post, Ludmilla!  *



Mariapia said:


> I am paranoid as well ….
> A long time ago, someone stole my LV wallet from a «  sailor » leather bag I had put on the floor while trying on a jacket in the middle of the store.
> All the fitting rooms were occupied and I wanted to gain time…
> It’s only when I was about to pay for a bottle of wine in the next door shop that I realized my wallet had disappeared.



*Why is it that the rottenest things happen to the nicest people, Mariapia?  
I myself have done the same thing as you when trying on something in the store aisle.  
Hopefully (as Ludmilla said) karma eventually caught up with the miscreant.  *



whateve said:


> My bag will tip over in the car and all my stuff will fall out. I lost my phone under the seat one day and it was really hard to find.



*I’ve had the same thing happen to me, whatever. My problem has always been that the small inconsequential unfound items spilled from my overturned bag remain unfound.  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy continuing Tuesday, fellow Islanders. 

As my two terriers have always espoused, we bag enthusiasts and dogs have a lot in common. 

Which became all too obvious to me during my two terrors‘ morning walk.  

To their delight they found what euphemistically could be described as a former frozen toad. 

Before I could stop them, both terriers engaged in a spirited tug of toad and ended up with each having a share of the spoils.  

Which each carried with unassailable pride as we made our way back home.  

Doing my best not to gag as they trotted happily ahead of me, their heads held high with sheer joy, I realized how alike I was to them when wearing one of my favorite bags. 

Unfortunately for my two terriers there any similarity ended. While my bags always find their way back in the house, the former toad’s remains did not.


----------



## Mariapia

Fortunately, it was a toad, Fim.
When my dog was 3 months old, he met a processionary caterpillar… and swallowed it.
I had not seen anything of course.
It’s only when he started yelling that I realized something was very wrong and took him to the nearest vet’s who immediately understood what had happened.
Long story short , my dog spent several days at the clinic and nearly died.
He got used to living with half his tongue.
When I lost him, he was nearly 20…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately, it was a toad, Fim.
> When my dog was 3 months old, he met a processionary caterpillar… and swallowed it.
> I had not seen anything of course.
> It’s only when he started yelling that I realized something was very wrong and took him to the nearest vet’s who immediately understood what had happened.
> Long story short , my dog spent several days at the clinic and nearly died.
> He got used to living with half his tongue.
> When I lost him, he was nearly 20…



How fortunate you were that the vet knew exactly what he needed to do, Mariapia.  

As for your beloved dog, you and I are alike in that our avatars pay tribute to the many years our respective dogs gave us so much joy and companionship  throughout their lives.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> How fortunate you were that the vet knew exactly what he needed to do, Mariapia.
> 
> As for your beloved dog, you and I are alike in that our avatars pay tribute to the many years our respective dogs gave us so much joy and companionship  throughout their lives.


 
You have said it all, Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You have said it all, Fim



Knowing how much I missed my old faithful friend, my DH framed this portrait he’d sketched and hung it at the top of the stairs in our entryway so the first thing I always see when I return home is my beloved dog.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Knowing how much I missed my old faithful friend, my DH framed this portrait he’d sketched and hung it at the top of the stairs in our entryway so the first thing I always see when I return home is my beloved dog.
> 
> View attachment 5340424


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately, it was a toad, Fim.
> When my dog was 3 months old, he met a processionary caterpillar… and swallowed it.
> I had not seen anything of course.
> It’s only when he started yelling that I realized something was very wrong and took him to the nearest vet’s who immediately understood what had happened.
> Long story short , my dog spent several days at the clinic and nearly died.
> He got used to living with half his tongue.
> When I lost him, he was nearly 20…


Oh my gosh that’s terrible!  Poor pup I’m glad he lived a full life .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy continuing Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> As my two terriers have always espoused, we bag enthusiasts and dogs have a lot in common.
> 
> Which became all too obvious to me during my two terrors‘ morning walk.
> 
> To their delight they found what euphemistically could be described as a former frozen toad.
> 
> Before I could stop them, both terriers engaged in a spirited tug of toad and ended up with each having a share of the spoils.
> 
> Which each carried with unassailable pride as we made our way back home.
> 
> Doing my best not to gag as they trotted happily ahead of me, their heads held high with sheer joy, I realized how alike I was to them when wearing one of my favorite bags.
> 
> Unfortunately for my two terriers there any similarity ended. While my bags always find their way back in the house, the former toad’s remains did not.


We had a terrier mix back in the days. One day he caught a rat during a walk and carried it home through the whole city.
The stares of the people ….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Fortunately, it was a toad, Fim.
> When my dog was 3 months old, he met a processionary caterpillar… and swallowed it.
> I had not seen anything of course.
> It’s only when he started yelling that I realized something was very wrong and took him to the nearest vet’s who immediately understood what had happened.
> Long story short , my dog spent several days at the clinic and nearly died.
> He got used to living with half his tongue.
> When I lost him, he was nearly 20…


Ugh. What kind of caterpillar did he eat? Sounds scary.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. What kind of caterpillar did he eat? Sounds scary.



One of those yellow caterpillars that make nests in the pine trees, and crawl down in numbers a little before Spring. That’s why they are called processionary caterpillars.
They are very dangerous for dogs and people who would touch them.
I saw a few yesterday not far from my building….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> One of those yellow caterpillars that make nests in the pine trees, and crawl down in numbers a little before Spring. That’s why they are called processionary caterpillars.
> They are very dangerous for dogs and people who would touch them.
> I saw a few yesterday not far from my building….


Ah, ok. We have those also - and they have the same name in German: Prozessionsspinnerraupen. Did not know that they are this dangerous for dogs, though.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> One of those yellow caterpillars that make nests in the pine trees, and crawl down in numbers a little before Spring. That’s why they are called processionary caterpillars.
> They are very dangerous for dogs and people who would touch them.
> I saw a few yesterday not far from my building….



That is scary, Mariapia.  
Where I live the true harbingers of Spring are Turkey Vultures.  

Though foreboding in appearance they are carrion eaters rather than predators and are always a welcome sight.  

Perversely (a quality our County is known for) the Spring migration of the elegant Mute Swan is viewed with far less enthusiasm. 

An introduced species, their beauty is off set by a bellicose nature towards indigenous waterfowl.  

That being said (nasty as they are) the one mating pair that took up residence on the Home Farm‘s cow pond last Spring learned that for all their showy belligerence they were no match for a herd of beef cattle 
who ignored their existence and placidly plodded to the pond to drink.  

So though it’s the swans nature to return to former nesting sites, I’ll be curious to see if that particular pair returns.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders.  

After droning on in my previous post about Turkey Vultures versus Mute Swans, my thoughts immediately went to my bags. 

And while I have my share of “swans”, I have to admit that my “turkey vultures” are worn most often.  

For instance: most definitely a swan, my Dooney Ariel….




As much as I love this bag, it certainly isn’t for those days when I have to pick up prescriptions and find room for other sundries.

On those such days, it’s Turkey vulture all the way with my battered Patricia Nash Flora Satchel…




 Happily there’s room for both the elegant and the utilitarian in my closet(s)!


----------



## Tomsmom

Just an update, I’ve withdrawn from the Masters degree program I began a month ago. My heart just isn’t in it i I do not want to do the work. and in all honesty I don’t know what I would do with the degree at time in my life.  So that’s that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just an update, I’ve withdrawn from the Masters degree program I began a month ago. My heart just isn’t in it i I do not want to do the work. and in all honesty I don’t know what I would do with the degree at time in my life.  So that’s that.



No one knows your heart better than you, Tomsmom. 

And if your heart isn’t into it, then you’re wise to realize it before you get in so deep that you feel you have no other choice than to just grit your teeth and grind it out no matter what.

For what it’s worth, I think you’ve made the right decision, one that you will not regret.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> No one knows your heart better than you, Tomsmom.
> 
> And if your heart isn’t into it, then you’re wise to realize it before you get in so deep that you feel you have no other choice than to just grit your teeth and grind it out no matter what.
> 
> For what it’s worth, I think you’ve made the right decision, one that you will not regret.


Thank you Fim! I feel good as well, once I made the decision it was like a weight lifted off.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Just an update, I’ve withdrawn from the Masters degree program I began a month ago. My heart just isn’t in it i I do not want to do the work. and in all honesty I don’t know what I would do with the degree at time in my life.  So that’s that.


Sometimes we need to stop things. Ending programs like that is not easy. But, it is better to stop soon. Once upon a time I knew starting from week 1 that pharmacy is not my thing. I hung on for 2,5 years, before I changed subjects at university. 
Definitely know this weight that was lifted from your shoulders.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you Fim! I feel good as well, once I made the decision it was like a weight lifted off.


I can't imagine going back to school at my age. I admire you for trying. There were many times I thought it would be good to get an advanced degree, but I think I knew in my heart that once I left school, I didn't want to go back. It would be even harder trying to do it while raising a family and working.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes we need to stop things. Ending programs like that is not easy. But, it is better to stop soon. Once upon a time I knew starting from week 1 that pharmacy is not my thing. I hung on for 2,5 years, before I changed subjects at university.
> Definitely know this weight that was lifted from your shoulders.


My father was a pharmacist. He wanted me to follow in his footsteps. I went in another direction and I'm glad I did!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sometimes we need to stop things. Ending programs like that is not easy. But, it is better to stop soon. Once upon a time I knew starting from week 1 that pharmacy is not my thing. I hung on for 2,5 years, before I changed subjects at university.
> Definitely know this weight that was lifted from your shoulders.


Thank you friend!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

My argumentative younger sister hasn’t spoken to me since I opted out of attending her New Year’s Day brunch. 

And while she might consider our current mini estrangement just punishment….  

I have to admit that I’ve been enjoying the respite. 

And drawing parallels here on TPF. 

Shades of my younger sister, all too often I find the innocent reveal of a new bag attracting some wandering troll‘s unsolicited vituperative opinion. 

And while it’s pointless to argue with someone like that, “live and let live”doesn’t mean you have to listen.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My argumentative younger sister hasn’t spoken to me since I opted out of attending her New Year’s Day brunch.
> 
> And while she might consider our current mini estrangement just punishment….
> 
> I have to admit that I’ve been enjoying the respite.
> 
> And drawing parallels here on TPF.
> 
> Shades of my younger sister, all too often I find the innocent reveal of a new bag attracting some wandering troll‘s unsolicited vituperative opinion.
> 
> And while it’s pointless to argue with someone like that, “live and let live”doesn’t mean you have to listen.


Sorry about your sister. Yes it’s difficult to understand why people don’t simply live and let live.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sorry about your sister. Yes it’s difficult to understand why people don’t simply live and let live.



Actually it’s all good, Tomsmom.  

My younger sister can only go so long before she decides to impart her wisdom as to how she thinks I should live my life.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> My father was a pharmacist. He wanted me to follow in his footsteps. I went in another direction and I'm glad I did!


Ugh. I hope he was not too disappointed! My parents were even though they were not pharmacists.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My argumentative younger sister hasn’t spoken to me since I opted out of attending her New Year’s Day brunch.
> 
> And while she might consider our current mini estrangement just punishment….
> 
> I have to admit that I’ve been enjoying the respite.
> 
> And drawing parallels here on TPF.
> 
> Shades of my younger sister, all too often I find the innocent reveal of a new bag attracting some wandering troll‘s unsolicited vituperative opinion.
> 
> And while it’s pointless to argue with someone like that, “live and let live”doesn’t mean you have to listen.


I have the feeling that many people are very harsh at the moment. Probably, we are all tired.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. I hope he was not too disappointed! My parents were even though they were not pharmacists.
> 
> I have the feeling that many people are very harsh at the moment. Probably, we are all tired.



Perhaps you’re right, Ludmilla.  

But my argumentative younger sister has always been this way. So much so that she’s always been known among her siblings as “Sarge Marge” for her drill sergeant mentality.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My argumentative younger sister hasn’t spoken to me since I opted out of attending her New Year’s Day brunch.
> 
> And while she might consider our current mini estrangement just punishment….
> 
> I have to admit that I’ve been enjoying the respite.
> 
> And drawing parallels here on TPF.
> 
> Shades of my younger sister, all too often I find the innocent reveal of a new bag attracting some wandering troll‘s unsolicited vituperative opinion.
> 
> And while it’s pointless to argue with someone like that, “live and let live”doesn’t mean you have to listen.



I haven’t spoken to my sister in 10 years.
We both live in the same town and we just ignore each other..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I haven’t spoken to my sister in 10 years.
> We both live in the same town and we just ignore each other..



It’s like the old saying says, Mariapia. “You can’t choose your family, but you can choose your friends.”

Works for me!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s like the old saying says, Mariapia. “You can’t choose your family, but you can choose your friends.”
> 
> Works for me!



Works for me too, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> I haven’t spoken to my sister in 10 years.
> We both live in the same town and we just ignore each other..


Her loss .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Perhaps you’re right, Ludmilla.
> 
> But my argumentative younger sister has always been this way. So much so that she’s always been known among her siblings as “Sarge Marge” for her drill sergeant mentality.


Hehe. I know that your sister is special.  I was thinking about the harsh tpf comments. Normally, those revealing threads were nice.
(Tbh. I only visit 2-4 threads these days and do not stroll around the whole forum. So, I cannot say anything about the tone and if it has changed.)



Mariapia said:


> I haven’t spoken to my sister in 10 years.
> We both live in the same town and we just ignore each other..


I am with Tomsmom: her loss.
Sometimes it is better to steer clear from our family members. Esp. if they generate headaches.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Looking forward to the weekend. Spring is paying a visit.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Looking forward to the weekend. Spring is paying a visit.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 

It’s just past midnight here and I’m up putting more wood on the fire to keep the house warm while temps outside are in the teens. 

Despite that, the forecast for the weekend is similar to yours with more Spring like weather due over the next few days. 

Other good news is that the mask mandates in our County have largely been lifted. 

Time to break out the lipstick and foundation now that the lower half of my face won’t be covered by a mask!


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> I haven’t spoken to my sister in 10 years.
> We both live in the same town and we just ignore each other..


I don't speak to my sister either. DH doesn't speak to his sister. My adult children don't speak to each other. That makes me sad.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Looking forward to the weekend. Spring is paying a visit.


We had a couple of really warm days but it is supposed to be cold (for us) tomorrow. Most of California never gets super cold. Our daffodils are blooming.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I don't speak to my sister either. DH doesn't speak to his sister. My adult children don't speak to each other. That makes me sad.



I don’t know if this will help, whateve…. 

But here’s my perspective when it comes to siblings.  

Just because siblings grow up together shouldn’t compel them to be friends for life.

The friends I had in high school gave way to the new friends I made in college, who in turn were replaced after graduation by new co workers, in laws, etc.

So it really shouldn’t be a surprise when siblings grow apart, develop new interests, and have their own lives.


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> I don't speak to my sister either. DH doesn't speak to his sister. My adult children don't speak to each other. That makes me sad.



It’s happening in lots of families, whateve.
And there is worse:
In my building, some very old people told me they have not seen their children in ages.
How is that possible.?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t know if this will help, whateve….
> 
> But here’s my perspective when it comes to siblings.
> 
> Just because siblings grow up together shouldn’t compel them to be friends for life.
> 
> The friends I had in high school gave way to the new friends I made in college, who in turn were replaced after graduation by new co workers, in laws, etc.
> 
> So it really shouldn’t be a surprise when siblings grow apart, develop new interests, and have their own lives.



I agree, Fim, but growing apart doesn’t necessarily imply hurting your brothers and sisters.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I agree, Fim, but growing apart doesn’t necessarily imply hurting your brothers and sisters.



I agree, Mariapia. 

Among birds, the cuckoo is notorious for kicking out the egg of another bird’s nest and replacing it with one of their own. Then they fly away leaving the bird whose nest it is to hatch the cuckoo’s equally nasty offspring.

Which might explain why (out of my plethora of siblings) my argumentative younger sister‘s inherent nature is so different from the rest of us.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.  

It’s been a while since I’ve worn this bag, but with the sun shining and the snow melting today seems as good a day as any!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> It’s been a while since I’ve worn this bag, but with the sun shining and the snow melting today seems as good a day as any!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343067



Your Longchamp is a real gem, Fim


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I don't speak to my sister either. DH doesn't speak to his sister. My adult children don't speak to each other. That makes me sad.


I’m sorry about your children not speaking that’s got to hurt. Hugs.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> It’s been a while since I’ve worn this bag, but with the sun shining and the snow melting today seems as good a day as any!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343067


This is a great bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your Longchamp is a real gem, Fim





Tomsmom said:


> This is a great bag!



I wish I could take all the credit for this bag, ladies.  

But it was only after Mariapia posted a pic of her wonderfully lighthearted Longchamp Mary Katrantzou that I was inspired to hunt for my own bit of whimsy!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I wish I could take all the credit for this bag, ladies.
> 
> But it was only after Mariapia posted a pic of her wonderfully lighthearted Longchamp Mary Katrantzou that I was inspired to hunt for my own bit of whimsy!


These days we all need lighthearted bags, Fim.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> It’s happening in lots of families, whateve.
> And there is worse:
> In my building, some very old people told me they have not seen their children in ages.
> How is that possible.?


My children have all moved away. They don't come home to visit often. When DH had his birthday only one remembered to wish him a happy birthday.


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> My children have all moved away. They don't come home to visit often. When DH had his birthday only one remembered to wish him a happy birthday.


Thats sad....I lost my Dad in 2010...I still wish him a Happy Birthday on Feb 22


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> My children have all moved away. They don't come home to visit often. When DH had his birthday only one remembered to wish him a happy birthday.


I am sorry. This is very sad!


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Thats sad....I lost my Dad in 2010...I still wish him a Happy Birthday on Feb 22


I'm sorry for your loss. I lost my mom in 2011 and my dad in 2013.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> I am sorry. This is very sad!


Thanks! My older daughter lives 3000 miles away. We text each other a few times a week. My son used to live nearby. In December he moved 1500 miles away. We are going to try to visit him in a month or two. My younger daughter only lives about 200 miles away. Right now our relationship with her is strained. She feels sorry for herself that she has to work and is mad that we won't give her more money.


----------



## whateve

I'm sorry for being a downer on this thread! Here's some pretty purses to get this thread back to happier things. These are my Balenciagas.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for being a downer on this thread! Here's some pretty purses to get this thread back to happier things. These are my Balenciagas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343883



No need to apologize, whateve. 

Your fellow Islanders are always here for you through fair winds or foul. 

But all bets are off when it comes to your staggeringly gorgeous collection of Bals.  

Even now bag ninjas across the length and breadth of our Island are preparing to descend!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> My children have all moved away. They don't come home to visit often. When DH had his birthday only one remembered to wish him a happy birthday.


That’s not right I’m sorry .


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for being a downer on this thread! Here's some pretty purses to get this thread back to happier things. These are my Balenciagas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343883


Omg all those colors!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Thats sad....I lost my Dad in 2010...I still wish him a Happy Birthday on Feb 22


My mother has a calendar in her kitchen with her appointments. All birthdays of all dead family members are still in there. So, everyone gets his memory minute.


whateve said:


> My children have all moved away. They don't come home to visit often. When DH had his birthday only one remembered to wish him a happy birthday.


Oh. I am sorry. This is definitely not right.


whateve said:


> Thanks! My older daughter lives 3000 miles away. We text each other a few times a week. My son used to live nearby. In December he moved 1500 miles away. We are going to try to visit him in a month or two. My younger daughter only lives about 200 miles away. Right now our relationship with her is strained. She feels sorry for herself that she has to work and is mad that we won't give her more money.


Your daughter will realise one day that tough love was the best for her.  


whateve said:


> I'm sorry for being a downer on this thread! Here's some pretty purses to get this thread back to happier things. These are my Balenciagas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343883


Those are lovely!


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> I'm sorry for being a downer on this thread! Here's some pretty purses to get this thread back to happier things. These are my Balenciagas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5343883


What a wonderful  collection, whateve.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s an unseasonably warm day with temps in the sixties accompanied by high winds and sunshine. 

And though I have no plans to go anywhere today, it’s definitely the perfect day for my Blue Cuir!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s an unseasonably warm day with temps in the sixties accompanied by high winds and sunshine.
> 
> And though I have no plans to go anywhere today, it’s definitely the perfect day for my Blue Cuir!
> 
> View attachment 5344889


Pretty blue!  Love the LC cuir!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s an unseasonably warm day with temps in the sixties accompanied by high winds and sunshine.
> 
> And though I have no plans to go anywhere today, it’s definitely the perfect day for my Blue Cuir!
> 
> View attachment 5344889



It’s always nice to see your blue Cuir here, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

Of all the facets of a bag lover’s life, waiting for a newly purchased bag to arrive can be among the most frustrating. 

Though the seller of my recently purchased Dooney shipped the bag the very next day, our USPS has been taking a far more leisurely approach. 

Any attempts at tracking the bag has only yielded the less than reassuring “your item is currently in transit to its destination.”


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Of all the facets of a bag lover’s life, waiting for a newly purchased bag to arrive can be among the most frustrating.
> 
> Though the seller of my recently purchased Dooney shipped the bag the very next day, our USPS has been taking a far more leisurely approach.
> 
> Any attempts at tracking the bag has only yielded the less than reassuring “your item is currently in transit to its destination.”


The postal equivalent of “your call is very valuable to us”


----------



## Fimpagebag

LittleRunningDog said:


> The postal equivalent of “your call is very valuable to us”



So true! 

(Absolutely love your avatar, LittleRunningDog!)


----------



## LittleRunningDog

Fimpagebag said:


> So true!
> 
> (Absolutely love your avatar, LittleRunningDog!)


Thank you  it’s my puppy as of a few months ago.  Bit of a speed merchant!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Of all the facets of a bag lover’s life, waiting for a newly purchased bag to arrive can be among the most frustrating.
> 
> Though the seller of my recently purchased Dooney shipped the bag the very next day, our USPS has been taking a far more leisurely approach.
> 
> Any attempts at tracking the bag has only yielded the less than reassuring “your item is currently in transit to its destination.”


Ugh. So frustrating. Hopefully your bag arrives soon!
(Esp. as I am already curious what you've got. )


LittleRunningDog said:


> The postal equivalent of “your call is very valuable to us”


Haha. I thought of "please hold the line".


----------



## Tomsmom

Hello Islander friends!  I purchased a Prada nylon bag from FB marketplace , it’s a cool bag, pics to come.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Hello Islander friends!  I purchased a Prada nylon bag from FB marketplace , it’s a cool bag, pics to come.



Wonderful! Can’t wait to see your latest find!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Of all the facets of a bag lover’s life, waiting for a newly purchased bag to arrive can be among the most frustrating.
> 
> Though the seller of my recently purchased Dooney shipped the bag the very next day, our USPS has been taking a far more leisurely approach.
> 
> Any attempts at tracking the bag has only yielded the less than reassuring “your item is currently in transit to its destination.”



Didn’t the same thing happen a few weeks ago, Fim?
Don’t worry, you will receive your bag…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Didn’t the same thing happen a few weeks ago, Fim?
> Don’t worry, you will receive your bag…



You have a good memory, Mariapia.  

You’d think I would cease to be amazed by the vagaries of our postal system. Hopefully they’ll deliver the Dooney I’ve been waiting for sometime today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*More than in enough time for St. Patrick’s Day…

My just arrived Dooney Grass Green Embossed Russell Tote! 



*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> *More than in enough time for St. Patrick’s Day…
> 
> My just arrived Dooney Grass Green Embossed Russell Tote!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346953
> *


Yayyyyy!!!!  So so pretty !!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyyyy!!!!  So so pretty !!!



Thank you, Tomsmom! 

There’s certainly nothing shy nor subdued about its *color!*


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> *More than in enough time for St. Patrick’s Day…
> 
> My just arrived Dooney Grass Green Embossed Russell Tote!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346953
> *


Ohhh...Me Likey!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...Me Likey!!



Glad you like it, Narnanz!  

Vintage discontinued designs (as you well know) aren’t always easy to find on the secondary market.  

But when the stars align..


----------



## Tomsmom

The new to me Prada


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ohhh...Me Likey!!





Tomsmom said:


> The new to me Prada
> 
> View attachment 5347376



Oooh I love it, Tomsmom! 

It’s hard to believe that a bag so stylish can also be so utilitarian. 

Another great great find!


----------



## Ludmilla

Love all the new bags around!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *More than in enough time for St. Patrick’s Day…
> 
> My just arrived Dooney Grass Green Embossed Russell Tote!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346953
> *



Great find, Fim, as usual.
Green is my favourite colour and your new Dooney tote is really stunning. 



Tomsmom said:


> The new to me Prada
> 
> View attachment 5347376



Congrats  on your Prada, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Great find, Fim, as usual.
> Green is my favourite colour and your new Dooney tote is really stunning.



Thank you so much, Mariapia!  

Green has to be among the more challenging colors when it comes to bags. The trick is to find just the right shade of green you want, but isn’t always that easy to find.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you so much, Mariapia!
> 
> Green has to be among the more challenging colors when it comes to bags. The trick is to find just the right shade of green you want, but isn’t always that easy to find.


« Your » green is very trendy here at the moment, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> « Your » green is very trendy here at the moment, Fim.



As an older bag in a discontinued color, it only proves what we’ve always said, Mariapia. 

“What goes around comes around!”


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  We have a half day today, yayy!!  I’m bringing back the gold-ish Coach bag I purchased a couple of weeks ago, not feeling the love.
This past Sunday I found a lavender Coach tote at TJ Maxx, I could not leave it there, lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !  We have a half day today, yayy!!  I’m bringing back the gold-ish Coach bag I purchased a couple of weeks ago, not feeling the love.
> This past Sunday I found a lavender Coach tote at TJ Maxx, I could not leave it there, lol!



Happy Thursday, Tomsmom!  

I agree with your decision about the gold-ish tote.  

It’s a very nice bag, but if you’re not feeling it, then you’re better off without it.  

Really looking forward to seeing your lavender tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy “Thrifting” Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

I took my green Dooney to town with me this morning and dropped by our local Community Action Thrift Shop. As soon as I saw this scarf I knew I wasn’t going to leave without it.  

And though the drive home was spent explaining that *I’ll *be the one wearing the scarf in the future, my Dooney insisted on *her *own mod pic….


----------



## Tomsmom

Here she is:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 5349315



Oooh that color, Tomsmom!   

I can see why you couldn’t resist!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy “Thrifting” Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I took my green Dooney to town with me this morning and dropped by our local Community Action Thrift Shop. As soon as I saw this scarf I knew I wasn’t going to leave without it.
> 
> And though the drive home was spent explaining that *I’ll *be the one wearing the scarf in the future, my Dooney insisted on *her *own mod pic….
> 
> View attachment 5349072


Hehe. Totally understand the tote.
I would have snatched the scarf, too. 


Tomsmom said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 5349315


Love the colour. So pretty for spring.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to the Valentino


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy “Thrifting” Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I took my green Dooney to town with me this morning and dropped by our local Community Action Thrift Shop. As soon as I saw this scarf I knew I wasn’t going to leave without it.
> 
> And though the drive home was spent explaining that *I’ll *be the one wearing the scarf in the future, my Dooney insisted on *her *own mod pic….
> 
> View attachment 5349072


What an awesome combo!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> What an awesome combo!!



Thank you, Tomsmom! 

Decided it was *my* turn with the scarf today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5349906


The leather of this bag is too yummy for words!


Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> Decided it was *my* turn with the scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5350006


Looking great and elegant, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Grocery shopping with MM Charlotte.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> Decided it was *my* turn with the scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5350006


You look absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> The leather of this bag is too yummy for words!
> 
> Looking great and elegant, Fim.



You are truly too kind, Ludmilla.  

I have an upcoming hair appointment next week which will make me feel less like a wooly bear caterpillar than I do now!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You look absolutely gorgeous!!



Credit due to the bag, the scarf, and my white leather coat, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Grocery shopping with MM Charlotte.
> View attachment 5350020



Seeing your gorgeous Charlotte, I’m in danger of drowning in my own drool, Ludmilla!  

I love absolutely everything about this bag.  

The quality, the style, the color, the leather, (and yes the contrast stitching) have me taking the precaution of locking my bag ninjas in their room before they can book tickets to Germany!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy “Thrifting” Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I took my green Dooney to town with me this morning and dropped by our local Community Action Thrift Shop. As soon as I saw this scarf I knew I wasn’t going to leave without it.
> 
> And though the drive home was spent explaining that *I’ll *be the one wearing the scarf in the future, my Dooney insisted on *her *own mod pic….
> 
> View attachment 5349072





Tomsmom said:


> Here she is:
> 
> View attachment 5349315





Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5349906





Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> Decided it was *my* turn with the scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5350006





Ludmilla said:


> Grocery shopping with MM Charlotte.
> View attachment 5350020



All the bags I see are just WOW, ladies.

And the scarf is a real beauty too, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You are truly too kind, Ludmilla.
> 
> I have an upcoming hair appointment next week which will make me feel less like a wooly bear caterpillar than I do now!


Your hair is absolutely fine!


Fimpagebag said:


> Seeing your gorgeous Charlotte, I’m in danger of drowning in my own drool, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love absolutely everything about this bag.
> 
> The quality, the style, the color, the leather, (and yes the contrast stitching) have me taking the precaution of locking my bag ninjas in their room before they can book tickets to Germany!


Thank you so much, Fim. Your compliments are always the best!  


Mariapia said:


> All the bags I see are just WOW, ladies.
> 
> And the scarf is a real beauty too, Fim.


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Exhausted Speedy back from the bookstore. In the back a wool arrangement for next project.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Exhausted Speedy back from the bookstore. In the back a wool arrangement for next project.
> View attachment 5350853


Those colors are so beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Exhausted Speedy back from the bookstore. In the back a wool arrangement for next project.
> View attachment 5350853



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla! 

Always love seeing your iconic speedy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Those colors are so beautiful!





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Always love seeing your iconic speedy!


Thank you both!
Hope you are all enjoying a nice Saturday.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Exhausted Speedy back from the bookstore. In the back a wool arrangement for next project.
> View attachment 5350853


Your gorgeous Soeedy doesn’t seem to be exhausted . Ludmilla.
It still looks fit.


----------



## Tomsmom

Thrifted finds 

Lladro


Tory Burch bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thrifted finds
> 
> Lladro
> View attachment 5351980
> 
> Tory Burch bag
> 
> View attachment 5351981



Wonderful finds, Tomsmom!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Thrifted finds
> 
> Lladro
> View attachment 5351980
> 
> Tory Burch bag
> 
> View attachment 5351981


Nice! Love them both.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Thrifted finds
> 
> Lladro
> View attachment 5351980
> 
> Tory Burch bag
> 
> View attachment 5351981


I love Lladro! It looks like it is in perfect condition.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> Decided it was *my* turn with the scarf today.
> 
> View attachment 5350006


You look great! That's a gorgeous coat!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> I love Lladro! It looks like it is in perfect condition.


It is!  No chips or anything


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> You look great! That's a gorgeous coat!



Thank you, whateve. 

Years ago my daughter and I went shopping at our favorite leather goods store. I’d already chosen a black leather coat when the white leather coat caught my eye. I’d had no intention of actually buying it and tried it on more as a joke than a serious purchase. 

But when I saw myself in the mirror, both my daughter and I agreed..

I ended up buying both coats!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, whateve.
> 
> Years ago my daughter and I went shopping at our favorite leather goods store. I’d already chosen a black leather coat when the white leather coat caught my eye. I’d had no intention of actually buying it and tried it on more as a joke than a serious purchase.
> 
> But when I saw myself in the mirror, both my daughter and I agreed..
> 
> I ended up buying both coats!



Fim, I have noticed that my best purchases often were the  bags or clothes I bought on a whim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Fim, I have noticed that my best purchases often were the  bags or clothes I bought on a whim.



 

You were (as always) more right than you somehow knew, Mariapia.  

My latest whim, a buttercup yellow preowned Coach Kristin!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You were (as always) more right than you somehow knew, Mariapia.
> 
> My latest whim, a buttercup yellow preowned Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5353913


I love the Kristen!  Beautiful color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You were (as always) more right than you somehow knew, Mariapia.
> 
> My latest whim, a buttercup yellow preowned Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5353913


That‘s nice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love the Kristen!  Beautiful color!





Ludmilla said:


> That‘s nice!



Thank you, ladies!  

Along with the color, the leather is luscious.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You were (as always) more right than you somehow knew, Mariapia.
> 
> My latest whim, a buttercup yellow preowned Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5353913



What a great find,Fim  
Definitely irresistible.
I would have bought it in a whim too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> What a great find,Fim
> Definitely irresistible.
> I would have bought it in a whim too!



I knew you would understand, Mariapia.  

There are quite a few yellow bags out there, but finding just the right shade of yellow can be hard to find.   

But once I did….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I knew you would understand, Mariapia.
> 
> There are quite a few yellow bags out there, but finding just the right shade of yellow can be hard to find.
> 
> But once I did….



It took me months to find the right shade of yellow too. Fim.  
I bought my Keecie last fall and carried it immediately.
Though yellow is supposed to be a Spring or Summer colour, it can be worn all year round. Same for light blue…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It took me months to find the right shade of yellow too. Fim.
> I bought my Keecie last fall and carried it immediately.
> Though yellow is supposed to be a Spring or Summer colour, it can be worn all year round. Same for light blue…



Agreed!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Agreed!


I saw this Souleiado bag this afternoon and took a pic of it .
It’s light weight and roomy.
I still don’t know if I will buy it though, I have so many bags that I don’t think it would be wise to add an other bag to my already full closet….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I saw this Souleiado bag this afternoon and took a pic of it .
> It’s light weight and roomy.
> I still don’t know if I will buy it though, I have so many bags that I don’t think it would be wise to add an other bag to my already full closet….



It is a fun lighthearted bag, Mariapia. 

And I can see why you might be tempted. 

But….I can’t help but think of all the wonderful bags you love to wear and wonder how often you would actually wear this Souleiado bag?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It is a fun lighthearted bag, Mariapia.
> 
> And I can see why you might be tempted.
> 
> But….I can’t help but think of all the wonderful bags you love to wear and wonder how often you would actually wear this Souleiado bag?


Thank you so much, Fim
I needed to be reminded I already have a few leather totes that would serve the same purpose.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> You were (as always) more right than you somehow knew, Mariapia.
> 
> My latest whim, a buttercup yellow preowned Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5353913


Love this colour...makes me think of walking thru a field full of...um...Buttercups..

Do you all still put a flower under your chin to see if you like butter?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Love this colour...makes me think of walking thru a field full of...um...Buttercups..
> 
> Do you all still put a flower under your chin to see if you like butter?



Actually I’m more likely to have a napkin under my chin to catch the dripping butter whenever I eat corn on the cob!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Love this colour...makes me think of walking thru a field full of...um...Buttercups..
> 
> Do you all still put a flower under your chin to see if you like butter?


I remember doing that with my brother and sister when we were kids!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Still in my Valentino, I am in awe of the leather and how it is made. I didn’t appreciate it before.
And Fim… a blue LC cuir is on the way!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Still in my Valentino, I am in awe of the leather and how it is made. I didn’t appreciate it before.
> And Fim… a blue LC cuir is on the way!



Hooray!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It took me months to find the right shade of yellow too. Fim.
> I bought my Keecie last fall and carried it immediately.
> Though yellow is supposed to be a Spring or Summer colour, it can be worn all year round. Same for light blue…


As the leaves of trees turn yellow in autumn I see no reason why we should not wear yellow bags in that season.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Good morning, fellow Islanders!  *


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *Good morning, fellow Islanders! *
> 
> View attachment 5355398


Happy St Patrick’s Day, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy St Patrick’s Day, Fim.



And to you, Mariapia!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy St Patrick’s Day, Fim.


Happy St Patrick‘s Day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy St Patrick‘s Day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Going to the larger town in the next county with my DH for farm supplies, roll roofing for his smithy, etc.

Of course I plan a detour or two for sushi and a quick trip to TJMaxx. 

I’m not saying I’ll find a new bag, but (like the season) hope springs eternal!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going to the larger town in the next county with my DH for farm supplies, roll roofing for his smithy, etc.
> 
> Of course I plan a detour or two for sushi and a quick trip to TJMaxx.
> 
> I’m not saying I’ll find a new bag, but (like the season) hope springs eternal!


Happy Friday!!  Have fun at TJ Maxx!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going to the larger town in the next county with my DH for farm supplies, roll roofing for his smithy, etc.
> 
> Of course I plan a detour or two for sushi and a quick trip to TJMaxx.
> 
> I’m not saying I’ll find a new bag, but (like the season) hope springs eternal!


Happy Friday, Fim!
Hope you find some goodies at TJMaxx!


----------



## Ludmilla

Using Charlotte again. Yesterday I have attached some very individual and attractive scratches on the front. 


You just cannot give me nice things.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Using Charlotte again. Yesterday I have attached some very individual and attractive scratches on the front.
> View attachment 5357282
> 
> You just cannot give me nice things.


Sometimes I feel the same way. Rub some conditioner into the leather. It will look a lot better.


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> Sometimes I feel the same way. Rub some conditioner into the leather. It will look a lot better.


Thank you! I put some conditioner and it looks better, already. 
This is nice thing about natural tanned leather — it scratches easier, but it forgives scratching better. As scratches tend to blend in over time.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Using Charlotte again. Yesterday I have attached some very individual and attractive scratches on the front.
> View attachment 5357282
> 
> You just cannot give me nice things.


The scratches didn’t photograph well I can’t really see them, I would try conditioner.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! I put some conditioner and it looks better, already.
> This is nice thing about natural tanned leather — it scratches easier, but it forgives scratching better. As scratches tend to blend in over time.



I couldn’t agree more, Ludmilla! 

Natural tanned leather is *the *perfect leather if you actually plan to use and enjoy a bag.  

With a well loved bag scratches come only to become that sought after patina so many new bags attempt to emulate, but fail completely.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> The scratches didn’t photograph well I can’t really see them, I would try conditioner.


They are not too deep and the dark leather hides them quite well.
Thanks for the conditioner advice. I does help!


Fimpagebag said:


> I couldn’t agree more, Ludmilla!
> 
> Natural tanned leather is *the *perfect leather if you actually plan to use and enjoy a bag.
> 
> With a well loved bag scratches come only to become that sought after patina so many new bags attempt to emulate, but fail completely.


Yes, absolutely. 
I was not really upset about it. Just kind of annoyed with myself.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> They are not too deep and the dark leather hides them quite well.
> Thanks for the conditioner advice. I does help!
> 
> Yes, absolutely.
> I was not really upset about it. Just kind of annoyed with myself.



I always felt the same too, Ludmilla.  

But by now my bags have reconciled themselves with being owned by a Klutz Queen and know the perils that await whenever I take one of them out of their dust bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  Happy Sunday!  I’m off for a mani/pedi later this morning, I woke up super early and soaking up the silence at the moment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!  Happy Sunday!  I’m off for a mani/pedi later this morning, I woke up super early and soaking up the silence at the moment.



Happy Sunday, Tomsmom! 

I so envy you having a quiet moment.  

Thanks to our two terriers I got up super early as well. 

Who are anything but silent as they demand their morning walk!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Tomsmom!
> 
> I so envy you having a quiet moment.
> 
> Thanks to our two terriers I got up super early as well.
> 
> Who are anything but silent as they demand their morning walk!


Terriers are anything but quiet, lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!**

It’s finally here, no matter what the weather…


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies

I have finally  decided to go abroad for two weeks.
First trip since Covid 19 entered our lives..
I intend on getting myself a new bag….
Nothing fancy, just a quilted bag I cannot find in my place.
I will keep you posted


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have finally  decided to go abroad for two weeks.
> First trip since Covid 19 entered our lives..
> I intend on getting myself a new bag….
> Nothing fancy, just a quilted bag I cannot find in my place.
> I will keep you posted


Happy and safe  travels!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have finally  decided to go abroad for two weeks.
> First trip since Covid 19 entered our lives..
> I intend on getting myself a new bag….
> Nothing fancy, just a quilted bag I cannot find in my place.
> I will keep you posted



Good for you, Mariapia!  

I hope you have a wonderful time and find the bag you’re looking for!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

My shopping trip this past Friday has resulted in some unforeseen consequences. 

While there were no bags I saw that I could see actually using, it forcibly reminded me of the bags I have, but rarely ever wear. 

So once I returned home I set them aside in a commodious box where they can potentially comfortably snooze for the next twelve months. 

If in that time I have no urge to wear them, then there will be no reason to keep them. 

Meanwhile, I plan to enjoy all my bags that I truly love carrying.   

Today’s choice: my Valentina Fiore Beige/Taupe Tote.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My shopping trip this past Friday has resulted in some unforeseen consequences.
> 
> While there were no bags I saw that I could see actually using, it forcibly reminded me of the bags I have, but rarely ever wear.
> 
> So once I returned home I set them aside in a commodious box where they can potentially comfortably snooze for the next twelve months.
> 
> If in that time I have no urge to wear them, then there will be no reason to keep them.
> 
> Meanwhile, I plan to enjoy all my bags that I truly love carrying.
> 
> Today’s choice: my Valentina Fiore Beige/Taupe Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5359169


Lovely choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have finally  decided to go abroad for two weeks.
> First trip since Covid 19 entered our lives..
> I intend on getting myself a new bag….
> Nothing fancy, just a quilted bag I cannot find in my place.
> I will keep you posted


Safe travels. I am very very envious!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My shopping trip this past Friday has resulted in some unforeseen consequences.
> 
> While there were no bags I saw that I could see actually using, it forcibly reminded me of the bags I have, but rarely ever wear.
> 
> So once I returned home I set them aside in a commodious box where they can potentially comfortably snooze for the next twelve months.
> 
> If in that time I have no urge to wear them, then there will be no reason to keep them.
> 
> Meanwhile, I plan to enjoy all my bags that I truly love carrying.
> 
> Today’s choice: my Valentina Fiore Beige/Taupe Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5359169


Hmmm. I wonder if putting those bags away is actually a good idea. I think you will forget them even faster. It might be a better sign that you do not tend to use them, if they are in plain sight and you do not reach for them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hmmm. I wonder if putting those bags away is actually a good idea. I think you will forget them even faster. It might be a better sign that you do not tend to use them, if they are in plain sight and you do not reach for them.



You make a good point, Ludmilla.  

But truth be told, the box they’re in is in one of my closets and sufficiently accessible should I have a change of heart.

The problem is that I have more than three dozen bags I love wearing and really want them to have their time to shine.  

Also, the one character my put away bags all share is that they are far too small to accommodate what I consider my essentials these days.  

In fact whenever I tried, I had to give up rather than damage them.


----------



## Narnanz

Ok...finally had a conversation with my boss today.

He made a statement that he thinks I will enjoy working at Balance street...which is the business that they bought in 2019 which has been their focus mainly for the last few years.
The business Im currently working in is closing at the end of June. Ive known about it for the last year or so and have been humming and harring about going over to the other shop.

But the more I thought about it the more I felt I needed to move on and do other things.

He wasnt surprised.

So the absolute relief and and absolute conviction that Im doing the right thing for me has lifted a lot from my shoulders.

I know that I might be looking for a while but my boss believes I will find work easily as Im a good worker and have shown it for the last 12 years.
Am thinking of doing some courses to improve my computer work and also hoping to see if there are any leather workshops available to attend some classes.

Have a few more months to save a bit more and I also have my annual leave money that gets paid out her in NZ when you leave a job.
But I have been saving some money...just not stopping buying handbags...which I have to stop at the end of april.

Im giving myself that allowance to shop for what I want but am aware of what Im spending.

Still feel Ive made the right choice.

Thank guys...needed venting.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Ok...finally had a conversation with my boss today.
> 
> He made a statement that he thinks I will enjoy working at Balance street...which is the business that they bought in 2019 which has been their focus mainly for the last few years.
> The business Im currently working in is closing at the end of June. Ive known about it for the last year or so and have been humming and harring about going over to the other shop.
> 
> But the more I thought about it the more I felt I needed to move on and do other things.
> 
> He wasnt surprised.
> 
> So the absolute relief and and absolute conviction that Im doing the right thing for me has lifted a lot from my shoulders.
> 
> I know that I might be looking for a while but my boss believes I will find work easily as Im a good worker and have shown it for the last 12 years.
> Am thinking of doing some courses to improve my computer work and also hoping to see if there are any leather workshops available to attend some classes.
> 
> Have a few more months to save a bit more and I also have my annual leave money that gets paid out her in NZ when you leave a job.
> But I have been saving some money...just not stopping buying handbags...which I have to stop at the end of april.
> 
> Im giving myself that allowance to shop for what I want but am aware of what Im spending.
> 
> Still feel Ive made the right choice.
> 
> Thank guys...needed venting.



You’ve charted a brave course for yourself, Narnanz. 

And I have every confidence that it’s the right course for you.  

As _Mark Twain_ once famously said, _“Find a job you enjoy doing and you will never have to work another day in your life.”_


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> You’ve charted a brave course for yourself, Narnanz.
> 
> And I have every confidence that it’s the right course for you.
> 
> As _Mark Twain_ once famously said, _“Find a job you enjoy doing and you will never have to work another day in your life.”_


I believe I have...told a friend of mine that I have less fear and apprehension in looking for work than in working for them at the new shop.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I believe I have...told a friend of mine that I have less fear and apprehension in looking for work than in working for them at the new shop.



That says it all doesn’t it, Narnanz?  

All too often folks are more apt to remain on the dock rather than set sail for adventure.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You make a good point, Ludmilla.
> 
> But truth be told, the box they’re in is in one of my closets and sufficiently accessible should I have a change of heart.
> 
> The problem is that I have more than three dozen bags I love wearing and really want them to have their time to shine.
> 
> Also, the one character my put away bags all share is that they are far too small to accommodate what I consider my essentials these days.
> 
> In fact whenever I tried, I had to give up rather than damage them.


Ah, ok I understand.
In my life occasions for small bags do not show up very often. I have made peace with that. 


Narnanz said:


> Ok...finally had a conversation with my boss today.
> 
> He made a statement that he thinks I will enjoy working at Balance street...which is the business that they bought in 2019 which has been their focus mainly for the last few years.
> The business Im currently working in is closing at the end of June. Ive known about it for the last year or so and have been humming and harring about going over to the other shop.
> 
> But the more I thought about it the more I felt I needed to move on and do other things.
> 
> He wasnt surprised.
> 
> So the absolute relief and and absolute conviction that Im doing the right thing for me has lifted a lot from my shoulders.
> 
> I know that I might be looking for a while but my boss believes I will find work easily as Im a good worker and have shown it for the last 12 years.
> Am thinking of doing some courses to improve my computer work and also hoping to see if there are any leather workshops available to attend some classes.
> 
> Have a few more months to save a bit more and I also have my annual leave money that gets paid out her in NZ when you leave a job.
> But I have been saving some money...just not stopping buying handbags...which I have to stop at the end of april.
> 
> Im giving myself that allowance to shop for what I want but am aware of what Im spending.
> 
> Still feel Ive made the right choice.
> 
> Thank guys...needed venting.


This sounds exciting! Sometimes it is better to move on than sticking around. Best of luck to you. I hope you find a fulfilling job!


Narnanz said:


> I believe I have...told a friend of mine that I have less fear and apprehension in looking for work than in working for them at the new shop.


Sounds like you made the right decision!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> I believe I have...told a friend of mine that I have less fear and apprehension in looking for work than in working for them at the new shop.


When your shoulders feel lighter you know it’s the right decision.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

My poor argumentative younger sister was stricken with a nasty intestinal virus over the weekend and spent two miserable days in the hospital.

While she was there, she had one of our other sisters call me with her request that I call her.

Which I did immediately. Harkening back to the time when I came to her rescue when her first husband went on a drunken rampage* she said I might need my baseball bat if she wasn’t home before too long.

Fortunately my services turned out not to be required and she is home now recuperating.

*And yes fellow Islanders, I did connect with the drunken lout’s kneecap that long ago night.

Not that he recalled what had happened after he woke up the next morning with the mother of all hangovers.

As for my younger sister, she wisely divorced the lout and years later married her present husband who is an absolute sweetheart.

And the lout… he remarried and was divorced three more times before he went on to his just reward.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Still in my VF Beige/Taupe Tote. 

And pardonable patting myself on the back for seizing the moment when I went on my  Valentina Fiore splurge. 

Whether it’s any of my three VF totes or three satchels, their quality and luscious Italian leather have me loving them more and more each time I wear them. 

Especially now that their design is being offered by other brands (in my opinion) of lesser quality. 

In some iterations the top zipper has been replaced by a magnetic snap closure while the hardware frankly looks less substantial.  

Worse still (for me) is the fact that they are neither handmade nor made in Italy.

Which undoubtedly contributes to their lower cost and uniformity.

But for me, the fact that each of my handmade VF bags have their own subtle differences only enhances their value to me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My poor argumentative younger sister was stricken with a nasty intestinal virus over the weekend and spent two miserable days in the hospital.
> 
> While she was there, she had one of our other sisters call me with her request that I call her.
> 
> Which I did immediately. Harkening back to the time when I came to her rescue when her first husband went on a drunken rampage* she said I might need my baseball bat if she wasn’t home before too long.
> 
> Fortunately my services turned out not to be required and she is home now recuperating.
> 
> *And yes fellow Islanders, I did connect with the drunken lout’s kneecap that long ago night.
> 
> Not that he recalled what had happened after he woke up the next morning with the mother of all hangovers.
> 
> As for my younger sister, she wisely divorced the lout and years later married her present husband who is an absolute sweetheart.
> 
> And the lout… he remarried and was divorced three more times before he went on to his just reward.


What a story, Fim!
As I said so often before, I would love to read a novel about your life. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Still in my VF Beige/Taupe Tote.
> 
> And pardonable patting myself on the back for seizing the moment when I went on my  Valentina Fiore splurge.
> 
> Whether it’s any of my three VF totes or three satchels, their quality and luscious Italian leather have me loving them more and more each time I wear them.
> 
> Especially now that their design is being offered by other brands (in my opinion) of lesser quality.
> 
> In some iterations the top zipper has been replaced by a magnetic snap closure while the hardware frankly looks less substantial.
> 
> Worse still (for me) is the fact that they are neither handmade nor made in Italy.
> 
> Which undoubtedly contributes to their lower cost and uniformity.
> 
> But for me, the fact that each of my handmade VF bags have their own subtle differences only enhances their value to me.


Your VF bags are beautiful! It is sad that they are copied in poorer quality.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> What a story, Fim!
> As I said so often before, I would love to read a novel about your life.
> 
> *I think I’d need a few more statute of limitations to run out before that happens, Ludmilla!  *
> 
> Your VF bags are beautiful! It is sad that they are copied in poorer quality.



*It was bound to happen to her brand after VF accepted her position with Anya Hindmarch.  

An understandable void was created and other bag brands moved to fill it.  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Spring has sprung with the snow all gone and mud abounds. 

So it won’t be long before my heavier winter sweaters etc. are tucked away until winter returns.  

But my bags are another matter entirely. The increasingly better weather offers more opportunities for their respective ”day in the sun.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  Still in my Valentino I have gotten so many compliments on this bag makes it hard to change out of


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  Still in my Valentino I have gotten so many compliments on this bag makes it hard to change out of



Happy Friday, Tomsmom! 
Love that you’re loving your Valentino. 

Sometimes we catch ourselves changing out of a bag simply because we have so many other choices. 

But every so often (no matter how many bags we own) there is that one bag that reminds us what it felt like when we only had one bag we wore everyday and felt fabulous every time we wore it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Tomsmom!
> Love that you’re loving your Valentino.
> 
> Sometimes we catch ourselves changing out of a bag simply because we have so many other choices.
> 
> But every so often (no matter how many bags we own) there is that one bag that reminds us what it felt like when we only had one bag we wore everyday and felt fabulous every time we wore it.


So true!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Since the acquisition of my Coach Kristin, I have found that I have little to no interest in acquiring another bag either in real life or online. 

Given the number of bags I own, the “why” is fairly obvious. 

As is the number of bags I‘ve gotten rid of because they just didn’t work for me. 

Looking back at those purchases, I realize those impulsive buys made about as much sense as would buying shoes the wrong size or clothes that just don’t fit. 

So whenever the next bag bug strikes (because eventually it will) I’ll be less prey to impulse and more prone towards what I know works for me.


----------



## westvillage

Greetings … hope you don’t mind my popping in here out of lurkdom. I’m wondering what it is about the Coach Kristin that’s been so satisfying. Or did you simply reach THAT number beyond which you cannot go? I have a history with this particular bag and she remains with me while 100 others have come and gone. I’ll share mine if you share yours


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Greetings … hope you don’t mind my popping in here out of lurkdom. I’m wondering what it is about the Coach Kristin that’s been so satisfying. Or did you simply reach THAT number beyond which you cannot go? I have a history with this particular bag and she remains with me while 100 others have come and gone. I’ll share mine if you share yours



Happy Saturday, Westvillage!  

It’s a rare bag that can provide the exclamation point to any bag collection. But I have to say that my Coach Kristin has done exactly that.  

Once she was mine, I knew my bag collection was complete.  

Her leather is just luscious, enhanced by her timeless design and understated hardware.   

Comfortable to carry, roomy enough for all my essentials, and guaranteed to turn heads whenever I wear her, my Kristin turns out to be that “Holy Grail” bag I hadn’t even realized I’d been searching for.


----------



## westvillage

Nice!

I was a one small shoulder bag girl, plus a proper briefcase, for decades of my work life. I graduated from Coach bags, which were my great love through the 80s and 90s, to one Hermes shoulder bag (black Trim) and one Tod’s pebble leather white bag.  When I was 40 and pregnant plus mother of a toddler, my MIL gave me a Chanel bag and I remember thinking ...’When am I supposed to wear THAT?’  Because in that day, Chanel bags were reserved for formal “ affairs” and I wasn’t seeing any on my horizon.

Fast forward to 20O9, I was walking through Macy’s and spotted the Coach Kristin in Champagne. I was gobsmacked! That leather, the small details, the beautiful drape and especially the hinged pocket! To me, it was the way of the future for bags. I bought it, popped my little flip phone into the pocket and I was sold. I then bought another one in a different shape in blue. I felt the quality of these two bags, was equal to anything I knew. 

That Kristin unleashed a torrent of bag buying and I probably cycled more than 100 bags through in the next four or five years. Around 2014 I started to get ahold of the situation and I now have a collection of about 40. I know it won’t go any lower; I’ve diddled for a few years now and a few come and go each year but with no appreciable decrease.

 I wear my Kristin’s a few times every summer.  I’m having a bit of a hard time pulling up my photo library so I’ll post the two pics separately ASAP


----------



## westvillage

My Coach Kristins ...



	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> My Coach Kristins ...
> View attachment 5364155
> View attachment 5364156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I



Love! I swoon!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Westvillage!
> 
> It’s a rare bag that can provide the exclamation point to any bag collection. But I have to say that my Coach Kristin has done exactly that.
> 
> Once she was mine, I knew my bag collection was complete.
> 
> Her leather is just luscious, enhanced by her timeless design and understated hardware.
> 
> Comfortable to carry, roomy enough for all my essentials, and guaranteed to turn heads whenever I wear her, my Kristin turns out to be that “Holy Grail” bag I hadn’t even realized I’d been searching for.
> 
> View attachment 5364125





westvillage said:


> My Coach Kristins ...
> View attachment 5364155
> View attachment 5364156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Coach Kristin was the first bag I bought at a Coach boutique after I got into bags (not counting the Coach bags I bought in the 80s).

Yours, @westvillage are what I call 1st generation. @Fimpagebag 's bag is 3rd generation. Mine was 2nd generation. All had wonderful leather, similar to Coach Madison leather, which is also scrumptious. 1st and 2nd generation hobos had those wonderful squishy comfortable shoulder straps. I remember on my trip to the Coach store, while I was considering Kristin or Madison, I asked the SA why Kristin was so popular. She said it was because of the strap. That's why it was so surprising when Coach got rid of the comfy strap in the 3rd generation. Even more surprising was right after they released them, they sent them all to the outlet and retired the line. 

They are wonderful bags. Love that yellow and the blue.


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> My Coach Kristins ...
> View attachment 5364155
> View attachment 5364156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


I adore that blue satchel!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Coach Kristin was the first bag I bought at a Coach boutique after I got into bags (not counting the Coach bags I bought in the 80s).
> 
> Yours, @westvillage are what I call 1st generation. @Fimpagebag 's bag is 3rd generation. Mine was 2nd generation. All had wonderful leather, similar to Coach Madison leather, which is also scrumptious. 1st and 2nd generation hobos had those wonderful squishy comfortable shoulder straps. I remember on my trip to the Coach store, while I was considering Kristin or Madison, I asked the SA why Kristin was so popular. She said it was because of the strap. That's why it was so surprising when Coach got rid of the comfy strap in the 3rd generation. Even more surprising was right after they released them, they sent them all to the outlet and retired the line.
> 
> They are wonderful bags. Love that yellow and the blue.



I understand what you mean about the shoulder strap, whateve. 

But I’m fortunate that it works well for me either handheld or on my shoulder.  

However my Kristin also came with a long detachable shoulder strap, but (while serviceable) is too thin for my liking so I doubt that I’ll be using it in the future.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I adore that blue satchel!



Knowing how you feel about that color, I can hardly wait to see your blue Cuir,  Tomsmom.


----------



## westvillage

whateve said:


> Coach Kristin was the first bag I bought at a Coach boutique after I got into bags (not counting the Coach bags I bought in the 80s).
> 
> Yours, @westvillage are what I call 1st generation. @Fimpagebag 's bag is 3rd generation. Mine was 2nd generation. All had wonderful leather, similar to Coach Madison leather, which is also scrumptious. 1st and 2nd generation hobos had those wonderful squishy comfortable shoulder straps. I remember on my trip to the Coach store, while I was considering Kristin or Madison, I asked the SA why Kristin was so popular. She said it was because of the strap. That's why it was so surprising when Coach got rid of the comfy strap in the 3rd generation. Even more surprising was right after they released them, they sent them all to the outlet and retired the line.
> 
> They are wonderful bags. Love that yellow and the blue.



Interesting history about the generations. I still have my long straps for both bags but the hardware is heavy, chunky and chain-y. The next generation after the Kristins was the one below.  Never can remember the name (but you’ll know Whateve). It was the Kristin design but replaced the cool little hinge pocket with a turn lock pocket and used Legacy leather (I think that’s what it was called.)  I was disappointed b/c I wasn’t ready for my Kristins to have a retro sensibility, which was where Coach was going with that. So I’ve clung to the two I have and I get excited and happy to see another Kristin out there ... a beautiful soft yellow like Fim’s.


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> I adore that blue satchel!



Thank you Tomsmom. I’m so heartened by all the Kristin exchanges that I’m switching into her today. She’ll be pretty for a Spring Sunday


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Interesting history about the generations. I still have my long straps for both bags but the hardware is heavy, chunky and chain-y. The next generation after the Kristins was the one below.  Never can remember the name (but you’ll know Whateve). It was the Kristin design but replaced the cool little hinge pocket with a turn lock pocket and used Legacy leather (I think that’s what it was called.)  I was disappointed b/c I wasn’t ready for my Kristins to have a retro sensibility, which was where Coach was going with that. So I’ve clung to the two I have and I get excited and happy to see another Kristin out there ... a beautiful soft yellow like Fim’s.
> 
> View attachment 5364426



It’s a wonderful Coach in its own right, Westvillage.  

But I know what you mean when a brand decides to relegate one of their bags I love to (as you so perfectly put it) “retro sensibility.” 

Which is why most of my bags fall into the vintage category.


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Interesting history about the generations. I still have my long straps for both bags but the hardware is heavy, chunky and chain-y. The next generation after the Kristins was the one below.  Never can remember the name (but you’ll know Whateve). It was the Kristin design but replaced the cool little hinge pocket with a turn lock pocket and used Legacy leather (I think that’s what it was called.)  I was disappointed b/c I wasn’t ready for my Kristins to have a retro sensibility, which was where Coach was going with that. So I’ve clung to the two I have and I get excited and happy to see another Kristin out there ... a beautiful soft yellow like Fim’s.
> 
> View attachment 5364426


This is a Legacy Courtenay bag. I had one but didn't keep it. It seemed like the perfect style with that nice pocket on the front but it isn't as pretty as Kristin and doesn't have the wonderful leather. Something about the proportions isn't as elegant. The colors were great though.

ETA: I think they got rid of the Kristins because of the pocket hinge. I saw a lot of those broken on ebay and in thrift stores. I wonder if people were returning them for warranty too much.


----------



## westvillage

whateve said:


> This is a Legacy Courtenay bag. I had one but didn't keep it. It seemed like the perfect style with that nice pocket on the front but it isn't as pretty as Kristin and doesn't have the wonderful leather. Something about the proportions isn't as elegant. The colors were great though.
> 
> ETA: I think they got rid of the Kristins because of the pocket hinge. I saw a lot of those broken on ebay and in thrift stores. I wonder if people were returning them for warranty too much.


Interesting about the pocket hinge. I’ve never seen it again on another bag of any brand so maybe it wasn’t so very usable as a practical matter. OTOH a turnlock just about never fails


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Interesting about the pocket hinge. I’ve never seen it again on another bag of any brand so maybe it wasn’t so very usable as a practical matter. OTOH a turnlock just about never fails


And if they do, it is easier to find a replacement!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Since the acquisition of my Coach Kristin, I have found that I have little to no interest in acquiring another bag either in real life or online.
> 
> Given the number of bags I own, the “why” is fairly obvious.
> 
> As is the number of bags I‘ve gotten rid of because they just didn’t work for me.
> 
> Looking back at those purchases, I realize those impulsive buys made about as much sense as would buying shoes the wrong size or clothes that just don’t fit.
> 
> So whenever the next bag bug strikes (because eventually it will) I’ll be less prey to impulse and more prone towards what I know works for me.


Hehe. I do not know how often I have thought „now my collection is complete“ in the past years.  
Your Kristin is very pretty, though!


westvillage said:


> My Coach Kristins ...
> View attachment 5364155
> View attachment 5364156
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I


Lovely bags!
And do pop out of lurkdom more often!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomorrow I will go to the office! Who would have thought that?
Bag pics to come!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Tomorrow I will go to the office! Who would have thought that?
> Bag pics to come!



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

Might those bag pics include your long awaited MM?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Might those bag pics include your long awaited MM?


Probably taking a LC „Bolide“.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Probably taking a LC „Bolide“.


Can’t wait to see your choice!!


----------



## Narnanz

Welcome to my TED talk.

This weekend I did not buy a bag.

Thank you for listening to my TED talk.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> Welcome to my TED talk.
> 
> This weekend I did not buy a bag.
> 
> Thank you for listening to my TED talk.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 5365575


Love it!!  Have a great day !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Valentino …still


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!  Have a great day !!





Tomsmom said:


> Valentino …still
> 
> View attachment 5365614


Thank you!
Your Valentino is so lovely.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Your Valentino is so lovely.


Thank you !!


----------



## westvillage

Two beautiful pebbled leather bags in that warm camel color. A delightful sight for a Monday morning


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Two beautiful pebbled leather bags in that warm camel color. A delightful sight for a Monday morning


thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

Sorry to have been so remiss of late, but belated drool and kudos to your wonderful LC, Ludmilla and to you as well, Tomsmom for your constancy to your Valentino.  

And here’s to you, Narnanz for your admirable restraint.  

But as for you, Westvillage (along with whateve’s scholarly discourse when it came to the various iterations of Coach’s Kristin) my rising star of being perfectly content with the bags I have has plummeted to earth resulting in the impending arrival of another Kristin to my collection. 

With that in mind, you have now been formally inducted into my Hall of Island Enablers. 

There you will be in the illustrious company of Mariapia and Ludmilla, both esteemed members who have directly influenced more than a few of my bag purchases. 

That you have accomplished this feat in such a short time is truly a credit to you. 

Unlike my utter failure in resisting the siren call of temptation.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Sorry to have been so remiss of late, but belated drool and kudos to your wonderful LC, Ludmilla and to you as well, Tomsmom for your constancy to your Valentino.
> 
> And here’s to you, Narnanz for your admirable restraint.
> 
> But as for you, Westvillage (along with whateve’s scholarly discourse when it came to the various iterations of Coach’s Kristin) my rising star of being perfectly content with the bags I have has plummeted to earth resulting in the impending arrival of another Kristin to my collection.
> 
> With that in mind, you have now been formally inducted into my Hall of Island Enablers.
> 
> There you will be in the illustrious company of Mariapia and Ludmilla, both esteemed members who have directly influenced more than a few of my bag purchases.
> 
> That you have accomplished this feat in such a short time is truly a credit to you.
> 
> Unlike my utter failure in resisting the siren call of temptation.



I have to admit that I did foresee something like that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have to admit that I did foresee something like that.



Of course you did, Ludmilla! 

As much as I would like to behave like a mature rational adult, when it comes to bags my response is pure Pavlovian!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Sorry to have been so remiss of late, but belated drool and kudos to your wonderful LC, Ludmilla and to you as well, Tomsmom for your constancy to your Valentino.
> 
> And here’s to you, Narnanz for your admirable restraint.
> 
> But as for you, Westvillage (along with whateve’s scholarly discourse when it came to the various iterations of Coach’s Kristin) my rising star of being perfectly content with the bags I have has plummeted to earth resulting in the impending arrival of another Kristin to my collection.
> 
> With that in mind, you have now been formally inducted into my Hall of Island Enablers.
> 
> There you will be in the illustrious company of Mariapia and Ludmilla, both esteemed members who have directly influenced more than a few of my bag purchases.
> 
> That you have accomplished this feat in such a short time is truly a credit to you.
> 
> Unlike my utter failure in resisting the siren call of temptation.


I'm looking forward to seeing your new Kristin!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I'm looking forward to seeing your new Kristin!



And well you should, whateve!  

Your description of the “comfy shoulder strap” so intrigued me that I wanted  to check it out for it myself!


----------



## westvillage

“But as for you, Westvillage (along with whateve’s scholarly discourse when it came to the various iterations of Coach’s Kristin) my rising star of being perfectly content with the bags I have has plummeted to earth resulting in the impending arrival of another Kristin to my collection. 

With that in mind, you have now been formally inducted into my Hall of Island Enablers. 

There you will be in the illustrious company of Mariapia and Ludmilla, both esteemed members who have directly influenced more than a few of my bag purchases. 

That you have accomplished this feat in such a short time is truly a credit to you. 

Unlike my utter failure in resisting the siren call of temptation.  
[/QUOTE]

HaHa … I too hit Ebay, Tradesy and the usual suspects after our Kristin talk, to see what’s out there. And once on those sites, I searched for a bag or two that I never bought but always wanted. So it’s a paddleball game of enabling and my own ball ricocheted back on me (but I didn’t pull any triggers, to mix metaphors.) I yo-yo between controlling the herd and adding to it.


----------



## westvillage

Here’s a photo I took about five years ago of the bag that I was searching for recently. It’s a Coach Borough in this unique floral print. It was a grained leather, like saffiano. I was searching for it in the mini size. I didn’t find it, but I found other iterations. Back in 2017, Coach pushed this print so hard that it seemed overexposed and I let it go. The Kristin talk made me remember certain unique moments in my long relationship with Coach, and this bag was one of them. I’ll still keep my eye out on the sites though. Because I would wear this if I could find it in the minisize. I had a full-size borough but the design didn’t work for me. So here she is…


----------



## westvillage

Little correction… I see I took that photo in 2014, not 2017. It does seem that my hankering for that bag was quite a ways back. Cheers!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Of course you did, Ludmilla!
> 
> As much as I would like to behave like a mature rational adult, when it comes to bags my response is pure Pavlovian!


My response is the same. 


westvillage said:


> Here’s a photo I took about five years ago of the bag that I was searching for recently. It’s a Coach Borough in this unique floral print. It was a grained leather, like saffiano. I was searching for it in the mini size. I didn’t find it, but I found other iterations. Back in 2017, Coach pushed this print so hard that it seemed overexposed and I let it go. The Kristin talk made me remember certain unique moments in my long relationship with Coach, and this bag was one of them. I’ll still keep my eye out on the sites though. Because I would wear this if I could find it in the minisize. I had a full-size borough but the design didn’t work for me. So here she is…
> 
> View attachment 5368057


I remember that bag and print. It is lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Still in my LC. It holds my laptop for work perfectly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Still in my LC. It holds my laptop for work perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5368373



I still remember the day you seized the moment and bought this bag on the eve of LC discontinuing this wonderful bag.  

And my question today is much as it was then. *Why* would LC discontinue such an elegant while functional bag with its classic design and proven quality?


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Here’s a photo I took about five years ago of the bag that I was searching for recently. It’s a Coach Borough in this unique floral print. It was a grained leather, like saffiano. I was searching for it in the mini size. I didn’t find it, but I found other iterations. Back in 2017, Coach pushed this print so hard that it seemed overexposed and I let it go. The Kristin talk made me remember certain unique moments in my long relationship with Coach, and this bag was one of them. I’ll still keep my eye out on the sites though. Because I would wear this if I could find it in the minisize. I had a full-size borough but the design didn’t work for me. So here she is…
> 
> View attachment 5368057


I remember the borough!  Love the print


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 
Blue skies, gray purse. My newly arrived Coach Kristin!


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> Still in my LC. It holds my laptop for work perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 5368373




From The Enabling Chronicles ...
After seeing your lovely LC bolide-shaped bag sometime last year, I succumbed to a year end sale and bought the only style that was still available ... this bag in small light beige. I haven’t used it yet b/c I go into my deep winter bags but I’m about to pull it out for Spring. When it arrived, it seemed somewhat bland in the small beige version. I have to get another read on it in the warmth and light of Spring/Summer. I almost made it through 2021 with no bag buys but those LC SALES broke my will.


----------



## westvillage

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 
Blue skies, gray purse. My newly arrived Coach Kristin! 

View attachment 5368593

[/QUOTE]

I LOVE this!  I’m a big fan of gray bags, especially this Kristin. I wear the Enabler badge proudly. What a beauty


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> Blue skies, gray purse. My newly arrived Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5368593


Love it!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> Blue skies, gray purse. My newly arrived Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5368593



I LOVE this!  I’m a big fan of gray bags, especially this Kristin. I wear the Enabler badge proudly. What a beauty 
[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for your kind words, westvillage!  

And yes, you most certainly deserve your enabler badge!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!



Thank you, Tomsmom!  

I dare say your drool worthy bags do their own share of enabling here on our Island!


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> Blue skies, gray purse. My newly arrived Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5368593


Gorgeous! I had almost this exact same purse. Mine was gray, just like that but had some light gray croc trim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning !  I’m up before the birds to go to the gym before work.  Happy Friday!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I still remember the day you seized the moment and bought this bag on the eve of LC discontinuing this wonderful bag.
> 
> And my question today is much as it was then. *Why* would LC discontinue such an elegant while functional bag with its classic design and proven quality?


I have no idea.
The re-did the whole Foulonne collection. LC is changing style over all to appeal to a younger audience (imo).
So, this style was around for a year or so.


westvillage said:


> From The Enabling Chronicles ...
> After seeing your lovely LC bolide-shaped bag sometime last year, I succumbed to a year end sale and bought the only style that was still available ... this bag in small light beige. I haven’t used it yet b/c I go into my deep winter bags but I’m about to pull it out for Spring. When it arrived, it seemed somewhat bland in the small beige version. I have to get another read on it in the warmth and light of Spring/Summer. I almost made it through 2021 with no bag buys but those LC SALES broke my will.


Hehe. I saw your beige bag at the store. I think the beige is pretty. If they had made it in the larger size, I would have bought this instead of the tan.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning !  I’m up before the birds to go to the gym before work.  Happy Friday!!


Happy Friday!
We have snow again. Hoping to zoom out of the office early today. Total lack of motivation.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> We have snow again. Hoping to zoom out of the office early today. Total lack of motivation.


Booo on snow!  I hope you get out early !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Booo on snow!  I hope you get out early !


Yes, I literally ran away.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Say what you will about winter woes, but for me the inclement weather made choosing which bag to wear fairly simple. 

Spring on the other hand I find more problematic.  

A sunny day in early Spring can quickly turn to rain so I‘m more apt to lean more towards practicality rather than optimism.  

But I also want to lighten my bag palette from my more sedate winter choices.  

Happily, I think today’s Dooney fits both criteria. Her pebble leather is equal to any sudden downpour while her caramel color plays well with my less saturated color spring outerwear.


----------



## westvillage

Good bag choice!  I really like Dooney’s caramel color with their traditional handles and piping. That it a very handsome bag .


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Good bag choice!  I really like Dooney’s caramel color with their traditional handles and piping. That it a very handsome bag .



Glad you like it, westvillage.  

It’s previous owner apparently never wore the bag, given it’s pristine condition when I received it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Say what you will about winter woes, but for me the inclement weather made choosing which bag to wear fairly simple.
> 
> Spring on the other hand I find more problematic.
> 
> A sunny day in early Spring can quickly turn to rain so I‘m more apt to lean more towards practicality rather than optimism.
> 
> But I also want to lighten my bag palette from my more sedate winter choices.
> 
> Happily, I think today’s Dooney fits both criteria. Her pebble leather is equal to any sudden downpour while her caramel color plays well with my less saturated color spring outerwear.
> 
> View attachment 5370369


Love this bag, Fim!
Still snowing here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love this bag, Fim!
> Still snowing here.



I love it too, Ludmilla.  

Not that it’s any consolation, but we have snow in our forecast as well.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies 
I am back

I have just finished reading the posts you wrote while I was away and of course I have seen all the nice pics of your new bags.
I love them all. The Kristin Coach is a pure wonder  and Ludmilla’s LC is a real gem too.
As for me…..I didn’t buy anything..
Going to huge shopping malls, wearing a mask for hours was a strong deterrent, believe me.
Though the country is practically Covid free (only about 200 cases a day ) everyone has to wear masks indoors..
And of course most of the bags I had seen on the Internet before leaving were  more expensive than on the French websites.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not that it’s any consolation, but we have snow in our forecast as well.



It’s snowing in the centre of France too….
And pretty cold in my area..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> I am back
> 
> I have just finished reading the posts you wrote while I was away and of course I have seen all the nice pics of your new bags.
> I love them all. The Kristin Coach is a pure wonder  and Ludmilla’s LC is a real gem too.
> As for me…..I didn’t buy anything..
> Going to huge shopping malls, wearing a mask for hours was a strong deterrent, believe me.
> Though the country is practically Covid free (only about 200 cases a day ) everyone has to wear masks indoors..
> And of course most of the bags I had seen on the Internet before leaving were  more expensive than on the French websites.



Welcome back, Mariapia!  

If you had found the bag you truly wanted, you would have purchased it. 

Needless to say, I remain continually in awe of your wisdom and restraint.  

Would that I possessed either.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> I am back
> 
> I have just finished reading the posts you wrote while I was away and of course I have seen all the nice pics of your new bags.
> I love them all. The Kristin Coach is a pure wonder  and Ludmilla’s LC is a real gem too.
> As for me…..I didn’t buy anything..
> Going to huge shopping malls, wearing a mask for hours was a strong deterrent, believe me.
> Though the country is practically Covid free (only about 200 cases a day ) everyone has to wear masks indoors..
> And of course most of the bags I had seen on the Internet before leaving were  more expensive than on the French websites.


Welcome back, Mariapia! 
One day you will stumble about a pretty bag again that you actually want to buy. 
Hope your vacation was nice though.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m up way too early for a Sunday but what can you do. Today is my birthday !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m up way too early for a Sunday but what can you do. Today is my birthday !



Good for you, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have no idea.
> The re-did the whole Foulonne collection. LC is changing style over all to appeal to a younger audience (imo).
> So, this style was around for a year or so.
> 
> Hehe. I saw your beige bag at the store. I think the beige is pretty. If they had made it in the larger size, I would have bought this instead of the tan.


Your Tan is fabulous, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Welcome back, Mariapia!
> 
> If you had found the bag you truly wanted, you would have purchased it.
> 
> Needless to say, I remain continually in awe of your wisdom and restraint.
> 
> Would that I possessed either.


The only bag that attracted me was a Carolina Herrera, Fim.
First, it only comes in black, second …it costs 30% more than on the official European site.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m up way too early for a Sunday but what can you do. Today is my birthday !



Happy Birthday. Tomsmom


----------



## westvillage

Happy Birthday Tomsmom. Hope you’re having a celebratory day from start to finish. It’s also my DD’s birthday...always a standout date for me


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’m up way too early for a Sunday but what can you do. Today is my birthday !


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Your Tan is fabulous, Ludmilla.


Thank you! As we all know - you cannot go wrong with tan. 


westvillage said:


> Happy Birthday Tomsmom. Hope you’re having a celebratory day from start to finish. It’s also my DD’s birthday...always a standout date for me


Happy birthday to your DD, too.


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Happy Birthday Tomsmom. Hope you’re having a celebratory day from start to finish. It’s also my DD’s birthday...always a standout date for me


Happy birthday to your Dd!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  

In keeping with my concerted effort to actually wear more of my bags more often, my Patricia Nash leather link Pisticci is today’s choice.  

I prefer wearing it as a shoulder bag for convenience, though it also works well hand held.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In keeping with my concerted effort to actually wear more of my bags more often, my Patricia Nash leather link Pisticci is today’s choice.
> 
> I prefer wearing it as a shoulder bag for convenience, though it also works well hand held.
> 
> View attachment 5372012
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372019


Happy Monday, Fim.
Lovely and very special bag. I am still in my LC "Bolide".


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In keeping with my concerted effort to actually wear more of my bags more often, my Patricia Nash leather link Pisticci is today’s choice.
> 
> I prefer wearing it as a shoulder bag for convenience, though it also works well hand held.
> 
> View attachment 5372012
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372019



Happy Monday, Fim.
Your Patricia Nash is a real gem.


----------



## westvillage

Interesting Patricia Nash. I had a bag with that treatment way back in the early 70s. There’s nothing new under the sun! I was surprised to see it come back, but the style/weaving is totally worthy of a reboot.

Below is the bag I’ve been in all weekend. It’s the pale and bland “bolide” style Longchamp.
I was prepared to dislike it and pass it on. But I found it so easy and roomy, despite being a small bag, and light that I knew I couldn’t part with it. There’s only been one other bag that I remember wanting to dislike and return and just couldn’t because of its ease of use and fit for me. Still a staple. 

So I’m playing with straps. This one is a simple dark brown with gold hardware that addresses the pale/bland presence of the bag. I have another strap that is striped and will also be great with it.  So she’s in the lineup!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In keeping with my concerted effort to actually wear more of my bags more often, my Patricia Nash leather link Pisticci is today’s choice.
> 
> I prefer wearing it as a shoulder bag for convenience, though it also works well hand held.
> 
> View attachment 5372012
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5372019


Love the leather work!


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Interesting Patricia Nash. I had a bag with that treatment way back in the early 70s. There’s nothing new under the sun! I was surprised to see it come back, but the style/weaving is totally worthy of a reboot.
> 
> Below is the bag I’ve been in all weekend. It’s the pale and bland “bolide” style Longchamp.
> I was prepared to dislike it and pass it on. But I found it so easy and roomy, despite being a small bag, and light that I knew I couldn’t part with it. There’s only been one other bag that I remember wanting to dislike and return and just couldn’t because of its ease of use and fit for me. Still a staple.
> 
> So I’m playing with straps. This one is a simple dark brown with gold hardware that addresses the pale/bland presence of the bag. I have another strap that is striped and will also be great with it.  So she’s in the lineup!
> 
> View attachment 5372081


I like the bag strap combo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> View attachment 5365575





Tomsmom said:


> Valentino …still
> 
> View attachment 5365614





Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!





Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, Fim.
> Lovely and very special bag. I am still in my LC "Bolide".





Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, Fim.
> Your Patricia Nash is a real gem.





Tomsmom said:


> Love the leather work!



Thank you, ladies!  

It’s most definitely a different bag with a different look, but that’s the fun of having a wide ranging assortment of bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Interesting Patricia Nash. I had a bag with that treatment way back in the early 70s. There’s nothing new under the sun! I was surprised to see it come back, but the style/weaving is totally worthy of a reboot.
> 
> Below is the bag I’ve been in all weekend. It’s the pale and bland “bolide” style Longchamp.
> I was prepared to dislike it and pass it on. But I found it so easy and roomy, despite being a small bag, and light that I knew I couldn’t part with it. There’s only been one other bag that I remember wanting to dislike and return and just couldn’t because of its ease of use and fit for me. Still a staple.
> 
> So I’m playing with straps. This one is a simple dark brown with gold hardware that addresses the pale/bland presence of the bag. I have another strap that is striped and will also be great with it.  So she’s in the lineup!
> 
> View attachment 5372081



I absolutely love this bag, westvillage!  

It’s wonderfully understated color offers unlimited possibilities with your variety of straps and is undeniably a keeper!


----------



## westvillage

Thank you Tomsmom. Here is the striped strap that’s from a different LC. Also the bag looks a little deeper in hue as the light changes during the day.


----------



## westvillage

Thanks Fim. I’m finding that at this stage of life … along with  the new Covid reality … I prefer a bag that’s utterly workable for me rather than utterly breathtaking to look at


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Thanks Fim. I’m finding that at this stage of life … along with  the new Covid reality … I prefer a bag that’s utterly workable for me rather than utterly breathtaking to look at



Lucky you, westvillage! With this bag you‘ve managed to have both!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Lucky you, westvillage! With this bag you‘ve managed to have both!



Awwww... thanks


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Thank you Tomsmom. Here is the striped strap that’s from a different LC. Also the bag looks a little deeper in hue as the light changes during the day.
> 
> View attachment 5372139


That one looks so cool !


----------



## Tomsmom

So I need to stay off Facebook marketplace, I found this Stam ( wanted one a few years ago but they were more than I would pay). Bingo!  This navy one pops up in excellent condition and I couldn’t not buy it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I need to stay off Facebook marketplace, I found this Stam ( wanted one a few years ago but they were more than I would pay). Bingo!  This navy one pops up in excellent condition and I couldn’t not buy it.
> View attachment 5372662



Good catch, Tomsmom!  
A Stam in this condition and color is an increasingly rare find.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Inspired by Ludmilla’s and westvillage’s wonderful Longchamp….    

Going “Bolide” today with my Dooney Dome Satchel.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Inspired by Ludmilla’s and westvillage’s wonderful Longchamp….
> 
> Going “Bolide” today with my Dooney Dome Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5372675


Great bag and love the brown!


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Interesting Patricia Nash. I had a bag with that treatment way back in the early 70s. There’s nothing new under the sun! I was surprised to see it come back, but the style/weaving is totally worthy of a reboot.
> 
> Below is the bag I’ve been in all weekend. It’s the pale and bland “bolide” style Longchamp.
> I was prepared to dislike it and pass it on. But I found it so easy and roomy, despite being a small bag, and light that I knew I couldn’t part with it. There’s only been one other bag that I remember wanting to dislike and return and just couldn’t because of its ease of use and fit for me. Still a staple.
> 
> So I’m playing with straps. This one is a simple dark brown with gold hardware that addresses the pale/bland presence of the bag. I have another strap that is striped and will also be great with it.  So she’s in the lineup!
> 
> View attachment 5372081


Your LC „Bolide“ is adorable. Esp. with the different straps!


Tomsmom said:


> So I need to stay off Facebook marketplace, I found this Stam ( wanted one a few years ago but they were more than I would pay). Bingo!  This navy one pops up in excellent condition and I couldn’t not buy it.
> View attachment 5372662


The Stam is so special. Just the right kind of edgy bling. Love it!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Inspired by Ludmilla’s and westvillage’s wonderful Longchamp….
> 
> Going “Bolide” today with my Dooney Dome Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5372675


I like your „Bolide“ as much as I like mine. It is somewhat good that Dooneys are so hard to get here. I would be broke.


----------



## westvillage

That one is my favorite Dooney, especially in the natural color. I really love the dome shape.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Great bag and love the brown!



*Thank you, Tomsmom!  *



Ludmilla said:


> …. I like your „Bolide“ as much as I like mine. It is somewhat good that Dooneys are so hard to get here. I would be broke.



*I know what you mean, Ludmilla. If I didn’t buy my Dooneys preowned I’d be in serious trouble!  *



westvillage said:


> That one is my favorite Dooney, especially in the natural color. I really love the dome shape.



*I do too, westvillage.  

The timeless popularity of the dome satchel can be seen in the many offerings by both luxury and contemporary brands.  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

I currently own two twenty year old vehicles. And, as to be expected, various parts wear out over time. So I wasn’t overly surprised that my faithful “Scabbers” is in need of a fairly expensive replacement part.  

But ever one to find the silver lining….     

I’ve spent more than that over the years for my bags.  

So while I’m waiting for the above mentioned auto part to arrive and be installed next week, I’ve put the potential repair bill in context.  

My best estimate is six Valentina Fiores and one Dooney Florentine.  

So I’m truly not in a position to complain about auto repairs.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I currently own two twenty year old vehicles. And, as to be expected, various parts wear out over time. So I wasn’t overly surprised that my faithful “Scabbers” is in need of a fairly expensive replacement part.
> 
> But ever one to find the silver lining….
> 
> I’ve spent more than that over the years for my bags.
> 
> So while I’m waiting for the above mentioned auto part to arrive and be installed next week, I’ve put the potential repair bill in context.
> 
> My best estimate is six Valentina Fiores and one Dooney Florentine.
> 
> So I’m truly not in a position to complain about auto repairs.



I used to have a car, Fim, and I totally understand what you mean.
Compared to the money I spent on bags, it cost me next to nothing.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I currently own two twenty year old vehicles. And, as to be expected, various parts wear out over time. So I wasn’t overly surprised that my faithful “Scabbers” is in need of a fairly expensive replacement part.
> 
> But ever one to find the silver lining….
> 
> I’ve spent more than that over the years for my bags.
> 
> So while I’m waiting for the above mentioned auto part to arrive and be installed next week, I’ve put the potential repair bill in context.
> 
> My best estimate is six Valentina Fiores and one Dooney Florentine.
> 
> So I’m truly not in a position to complain about auto repairs.





Mariapia said:


> I used to have a car, Fim, and I totally understand what you mean.
> Compared to the money I spent on bags, it cost me next to nothing.


I have a file with all my bag spending. Hopefully no one is EVER going to see it. Because, they would doubt my mental health.  

On a happier note: the dark blue bag from Italy is on its way.   He is using another postal service this time. Tbh I am a bit scared, if everything is going fine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I used to have a car, Fim, and I totally understand what you mean.
> Compared to the money I spent on bags, it cost me next to nothing.



Good to know I’m in very good company, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I have a file with all my bag spending. Hopefully no one is EVER going to see it. Because, they would doubt my mental health.
> 
> *Whereas I indulge in a self induced amnesia after purchasing a bag!  *
> 
> On a happier note: the dark blue bag from Italy is on its way.   He is using another postal service this time. Tbh I am a bit scared, if everything is going fine.



*Oooh, I can hardly wait, Ludmilla!  *


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I have a file with all my bag spending. Hopefully no one is EVER going to see it. Because, they would doubt my mental health.
> 
> On a happier note: the dark blue bag from Italy is on its way.   He is using another postal service this time. Tbh I am a bit scared, if everything is going fine.


Can’t wait!!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I currently own two twenty year old vehicles. And, as to be expected, various parts wear out over time. So I wasn’t overly surprised that my faithful “Scabbers” is in need of a fairly expensive replacement part.
> 
> But ever one to find the silver lining….
> 
> I’ve spent more than that over the years for my bags.
> 
> So while I’m waiting for the above mentioned auto part to arrive and be installed next week, I’ve put the potential repair bill in context.
> 
> My best estimate is six Valentina Fiores and one Dooney Florentine.
> 
> So I’m truly not in a position to complain about auto repairs.



Haha ...prorating a real world, necessary, important expense against individual bag purchases. Cute and too true.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I have a file with all my bag spending. Hopefully no one is EVER going to see it. Because, they would doubt my mental health.
> 
> On a happier note: the dark blue bag from Italy is on its way.  He is using another postal service this time. Tbh I am a bit scared, if everything is going fine.



I am not sure most people can imagine how much some of our bags cost, Ludmilla.
And if those happened to see your file, they would think  that you miscalculated the whole thing…


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not sure most people can imagine how much some of our bags cost, Ludmilla.
> And if those happened to see your file, they would think  that you miscalculated the whole thing…


Hopefully.


----------



## Ludmilla

Changed bags today.


----------



## Mariapia

Changed bags today too.My Lancel Charlie is very excited…


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Changed bags today too.My Lancel Charlie is very excited…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374143


Beautiful bag, love the closure!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Changed bags today.
> View attachment 5374142


That leather!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Changed bags today too.My Lancel Charlie is very excited…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374143


This is such a lovely bag. Love the leather texture. 


Tomsmom said:


> That leather!


Thank you!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag, love the closure!





Ludmilla said:


> This is such a lovely bag. Love the leather texture.



Thank you ladies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Changed bags today.
> View attachment 5374142



Truly a bag worthy of the *Baroness of Brown!  *

The complexity of its apparent simplicity is in all its components working effortlessly together in a bag whose color, subtle details, and quality have earned MM such a loyal following.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Changed bags today too.My Lancel Charlie is very excited…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374143



While understated everyday elegance isn’t always that easy to achieve, your Charlie makes it look effortless, Mariapia.  

I love her handheld ease and classic silhouette along with her color and closure.


----------



## Tomsmom

Finally took out my LC Cuir!  I really love the blue hue:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Finally took out my LC Cuir!  I really love the blue hue:
> 
> View attachment 5374248



Hooray! Welcome to the Blue Cuir Club, Tomsmom! 

Love the size and strap. And we all know by now how I feel about the color…..


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Truly a bag worthy of the *Baroness of Brown!  *
> 
> The complexity of its apparent simplicity is in all its components working effortlessly together in a bag whose color, subtle details, and quality have earned MM such a loyal following.


Thank you, Fim. Bag is blushing right now. 


Tomsmom said:


> Finally took out my LC Cuir!  I really love the blue hue:
> 
> View attachment 5374248


Ha! A moment ago I have been thinking about taking my Cuir out tomorrow.
Did not know that you have one of the newer styles. Did you get it pre-loved?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Hooray! Welcome to the Blue Cuir Club, Tomsmom!
> 
> Love the size and strap. And we all know by now how I feel about the color…..
> 
> View attachment 5374271


Lovely!


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Finally took out my LC Cuir!  I really love the blue hue:
> 
> View attachment 5374248



This LC bag is really beautiful! What color is that blue called?


----------



## westvillage

Mariapia said:


> Changed bags today too.My Lancel Charlie is very excited…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374143



love this bag!


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> Changed bags today.
> View attachment 5374142


Great leather and color. Such a handsome bag…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Today’s choice, the Valentina Fiore that started it all….


----------



## westvillage

Heavy rain is on tap today so I switched into my go-to waterproof LC Neo, small, wearing her leather strap


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Today’s choice, the Valentina Fiore that started it all….
> 
> View attachment 5374415


These bags are so lovely. Quite a brand discovery!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Heavy rain is on tap today so I switched into my go-to waterproof LC Neo, small, wearing her leather strap
> 
> View attachment 5374427



Excellent choice, westvillage!


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> This LC bag is really beautiful! What color is that blue called?


It didn’t say.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you, Fim. Bag is blushing right now.
> 
> Ha! A moment ago I have been thinking about taking my Cuir out tomorrow.
> Did not know that you have one of the newer styles. Did you get it pre-loved?


No I purchased it from Nords rack online I had no idea about the new strap until I opened it .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> No I purchased it from Nords rack online I had no idea about the new strap until I opened it .


Nords rack is a bit like tk maxx, isn‘t it? Great find all around!


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Heavy rain is on tap today so I switched into my go-to waterproof LC Neo, small, wearing her leather strap
> 
> View attachment 5374427


Love the Neo! I have one, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Today’s choice, the Valentina Fiore that started it all….
> 
> View attachment 5374415


So very pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5375147
> 
> Happy Friday!



Another tried and true favorite, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Just as there is the iconic LBD (little black dress) there is equally the BBB (big black bag.)  

The trick of course is to find one that can just as easily dress up as dress down.

For me it’s my Wilson Leather Pelle Studio Belted Sactchel.

Dressy enough should the occasion arise….  




 Yet admirably practical for grocery shopping or vet’s visits.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Just as there is the iconic LBD (little black dress) there is equally the BBB (big black bag.)
> 
> The trick of course is to find one that can just as easily dress up as dress down.
> 
> For me it’s my Wilson Leather Pelle Studio Belted Sactchel.
> 
> Dressy enough should the occasion arise….
> 
> View attachment 5375309
> 
> 
> Yet admirably practical for grocery shopping or vet’s visits.
> 
> View attachment 5375332


Great pic and great big black bag, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Just as there is the iconic LBD (little black dress) there is equally the BBB (big black bag.)
> 
> The trick of course is to find one that can just as easily dress up as dress down.
> 
> For me it’s my Wilson Leather Pelle Studio Belted Sactchel.
> 
> Dressy enough should the occasion arise….
> 
> View attachment 5375309
> 
> 
> Yet admirably practical for grocery shopping or vet’s visits.
> 
> View attachment 5375332


Lovely black bag, Fim! A true classic - as it can be worn to official events and also to the grocery store.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Another tried and true favorite, Ludmilla!


Thank you! This is so true. 
Selene was a tad bit small today, as I have to carry stuff back to the office.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Off to the target range for some “friendly” cowboy era competition. 

And what better bag could I choose to wow the boys than my Patricia Nash Equestrian Lundy?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Off to the target range for some “friendly” cowboy era competition.
> 
> And what better bag could I choose to wow the boys than my Patricia Nash Equestrian Lundy?
> 
> View attachment 5375943


Happy Saturday, Fim.
You are all set for a great day at the target range…
I have noticed you always wear the right bag at the right time…


----------



## westvillage

That’s the modern day wild west right there in that oufit/bag combo. Very Fun snd Perfect!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Off to the target range for some “friendly” cowboy era competition.
> 
> And what better bag could I choose to wow the boys than my Patricia Nash Equestrian Lundy?
> 
> View attachment 5375943


Perfect bag! Have a lot of fun!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Off to the target range for some “friendly” cowboy era competition.
> 
> And what better bag could I choose to wow the boys than my Patricia Nash Equestrian Lundy?
> 
> View attachment 5375943


Love everything about this pic!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday, Fim.
> You are all set for a great day at the target range…
> I have noticed you always wear the right bag at the right time…





westvillage said:


> That’s the modern day wild west right there in that oufit/bag combo. Very Fun snd Perfect!





Ludmilla said:


> Perfect bag! Have a lot of fun!





Tomsmom said:


> Love everything about this pic!



Thank you for all your kind words, ladies. 

It’s been a fun day and one I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!
It is already evening over here. Thinking about tomorrow’s bag right now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday, it’s afternoon here. I’ve already changed back to the Valentino, there’s something about this bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday with Mulberry.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5377280
> 
> Happy Monday with Mulberry.


Welcome back Miss Alexa


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5377280
> 
> Happy Monday with Mulberry.


 That color is a pleasure for the eyes. Oxblood or true purple?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5377280
> 
> Happy Monday with Mulberry.



Happy Mulberry Monday, Ludmilla! 

In the handbag industry’s present restless pursuit to reimagine their classics, a bag like your gorgeous Alexa remains a timeless treasure.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

Seeing red with my Dooney Florentine today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Seeing red with my Dooney Florentine today.
> 
> View attachment 5377385


Stunning bag, Fim


----------



## Mariapia

Today, my Berthille is leaving the closet…


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Seeing red with my Dooney Florentine today.
> 
> View attachment 5377385



These satchels are wonderfu!  I had one in gray for awhile but it really was too heavy for me (though the small size) so I rehomed it to one of my mother’s caregivers and got to visit it as she wore it in to work.

Very good looking bag!


----------



## westvillage

Mariapia said:


> Today, my Berthille is leaving the closet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377420



Gorgeousl!  I’ve seen such wonderful natural/camel/tan bags on this thread. This one is just Beautiful


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Gorgeousl!  I’ve seen such wonderful natural/camel/tan bags on this thread. This one is just Beautiful


Thank you, westvillage


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5377280
> 
> Happy Monday with Mulberry.


Simply gorgeous!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Today, my Berthille is leaving the closet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377420


Love this!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Seeing red with my Dooney Florentine today.
> 
> View attachment 5377385


Love the Dooney red!


----------



## Tomsmom

Back in my Valentino, I bought a white/gold strap from Coach to change things up a bit


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Welcome back Miss Alexa


  


westvillage said:


> That color is a pleasure for the eyes. Oxblood or true purple?


Aw, thank you. The colour is conker. very similar to true oxblood. A little less brown, more a true burgundy.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Mulberry Monday, Ludmilla!
> 
> In the handbag industry’s present restless pursuit to reimagine their classics, a bag like your gorgeous Alexa remains a timeless treasure.


Thank you!


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Seeing red with my Dooney Florentine today.
> 
> View attachment 5377385


 


Mariapia said:


> Today, my Berthille is leaving the closet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377420


I like your Bertille a lot. So elegant. 


Tomsmom said:


> Simply gorgeous!


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> Back in my Valentino, I bought a white/gold strap from Coach to change things up a bit
> 
> View attachment 5377440


I really enjoy seeing your Valentino! The leather is so pretty. And I love the strap, also. nice combo.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Back in my Valentino, I bought a white/gold strap from Coach to change things up a bit
> 
> View attachment 5377440



Love it!  

Love how the Coach strap goes so well the bag charm.  

And love love love how much your Valentino has become your “go to” bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Today, my Berthille is leaving the closet…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5377420



I can’t say enough good things about this bag, Mariapia!  

Elegance is quite rightly defined as “graceful and stylish in appearance and manner.”  

Which describes your Berthille perfectly.


----------



## westvillage

I was prompted by a post in the LC forum to load up my Lunar New Year ... of the Ox (2021) bag. A kind forista from Singapore helped me get ahold of it, since it wasn’t sold in the US in the post-Covid year. So I think of the OX as being important to the farm, doing the heavy lifting and being slow and steady, but this ‘guy’ looks like a sweet li’l cow and my LC friend tells me the bag is referred to as MooMoo in Singapore. Nevertheless ... I love taking him for the occasional morning walk. It’s a very small bag as you can see by the battered key pouch next to him, and I usually need more room.


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> I was prompted by a post in the LC forum to load up my Lunar New Year ... of the Ox (2021) bag. A kind forista from Singapore helped me get ahold of it, since it wasn’t sold in the US in the post-Covid year. So I think of the OX as being important to the farm, doing the heavy lifting and being slow and steady, but this ‘guy’ looks like a sweet li’l cow and my LC friend tells me the bag is referred to as MooMoo in Singapore. Nevertheless ... I love taking him for the occasional morning walk. It’s a very small bag as you can see by the battered key pouch next to him, and I usually need more room.
> 
> View attachment 5377570


What a cute bag,  westvillage.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I was prompted by a post in the LC forum to load up my Lunar New Year ... of the Ox (2021) bag. A kind forista from Singapore helped me get ahold of it, since it wasn’t sold in the US in the post-Covid year. So I think of the OX as being important to the farm, doing the heavy lifting and being slow and steady, but this ‘guy’ looks like a sweet li’l cow and my LC friend tells me the bag is referred to as MooMoo in Singapore. Nevertheless ... I love taking him for the occasional morning walk. It’s a very small bag as you can see by the battered key pouch next to him, and I usually need more room.
> 
> View attachment 5377570



Absolutely adorable, westvillage!  

We all need at least one delightful bag to keep our spirits high and our smile wide.


----------



## westvillage

Thank you @Fimpagebag  and @Mariapia. It’s my small dose of whimsy to keep me smiling along


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> I was prompted by a post in the LC forum to load up my Lunar New Year ... of the Ox (2021) bag. A kind forista from Singapore helped me get ahold of it, since it wasn’t sold in the US in the post-Covid year. So I think of the OX as being important to the farm, doing the heavy lifting and being slow and steady, but this ‘guy’ looks like a sweet li’l cow and my LC friend tells me the bag is referred to as MooMoo in Singapore. Nevertheless ... I love taking him for the occasional morning walk. It’s a very small bag as you can see by the battered key pouch next to him, and I usually need more room.
> 
> View attachment 5377570


This bag is so cute! Those fun LC bags are the best.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  Working late today for afterschool program. Have a great day!


----------



## westvillage

Good afternoon from the East Coast/US. Today I pulled out an oldie… Tod’s double zip tote in  dark red. I bought it about two years before I retired so it got light use in work bag rotation. The double zip design with the open middle compartment worked well in that setting.  I still like it as much as ever but I’m more casual and slouchy now and never reach for it. I’d like to put some more rotation on it because I like it more than a lot of bags I might buy now. So here goes…


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Good afternoon from the East Coast/US. Today I pulled out an oldie… Tod’s double zip tote in  dark red. I bought it about two years before I retired so it got light use in work bag rotation. The double zip design with the open middle compartment worked well in that setting.  I still like it as much as ever but I’m more casual and slouchy now and never reach for it. I’d like to put some more rotation on it because I like it more than a lot of bags I might buy now. So here goes…
> View attachment 5378286



Excellent choice, westvillage!  

Your Tod‘s is precisely the kind of bag that so many designers these days are attempting to reimagine without either its quality or subtle details. 

As for its color….


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Good afternoon from the East Coast/US. Today I pulled out an oldie… Tod’s double zip tote in  dark red. I bought it about two years before I retired so it got light use in work bag rotation. The double zip design with the open middle compartment worked well in that setting.  I still like it as much as ever but I’m more casual and slouchy now and never reach for it. I’d like to put some more rotation on it because I like it more than a lot of bags I might buy now. So here goes…
> View attachment 5378286


Love the bag and the color!


----------



## Narnanz

The Tods is gorgeous...that colour is Chefs Kiss.

I only have one Tods in my bag collection..Its one I thrifted for $9...still looks good apart from the handles ...might sacrifice a scarf to make twillys for it.


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Good afternoon from the East Coast/US. Today I pulled out an oldie… Tod’s double zip tote in  dark red. I bought it about two years before I retired so it got light use in work bag rotation. The double zip design with the open middle compartment worked well in that setting.  I still like it as much as ever but I’m more casual and slouchy now and never reach for it. I’d like to put some more rotation on it because I like it more than a lot of bags I might buy now. So here goes…
> View attachment 5378286


That bag is gorgeous. I am glad that you are taking it out. It would be very sad if it was just sitting around.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

If you have yet to notice, all posts from yesterday were lost across TPF.  

So to recap….   

Ludmilla‘s green Aphrodite was a big hit with Islanders. 

So much so that many of us await her blue Aphrodite with bated breath.  

My red LC Cuir also made an appearance.  

westvillage was still enjoying her wonderful Tod’s and serving as an example to all about shopping her own closet.  

westvillage also wondered whether or not to consider a possible purchase of a straw bag?  

Mariapia replied that though she had at times considered a straw bag, wisely pointed out that she has leather totes that negate any consideration of a straw bag. 

Lastly, I played (as westvillage brilliantly coined the term) “Disenabler” when I recounted my past experiences with straw bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Thursday!!  We begin spring break tomorrw and everyone is just about giddy to be off next week.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!!  We begin spring break tomorrw and everyone is just about giddy to be off next week.



Go giddy!  

Do you have a bag in mind to celebrate?  

Or perhaps another bag charm or strap for your wonderful Valentino?


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!!  We begin spring break tomorrw and everyone is just about giddy to be off next week.



Contemplating a week off on a beautiful day like today must be just Delicious!  Hope you have an easy day today too


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Go giddy!
> 
> Do you have a bag in mind to celebrate?
> 
> Or perhaps another bag charm or strap for your wonderful Valentino?


I’m not sure I’m thinking of moving into one of my speedys, depends where my mood takes me lol!


----------



## westvillage

Staying in Tod’s again. Day 3 ... 

I’m having a boatload of family for the weekend, starting tonight, so I’m thinking which bag will suit the requirements of activities across the age groups. Like one lightweight, crossbody with a little roominess will probably do it ... hmmmm.


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Contemplating a week off on a beautiful day like today must be just Delicious!  Hope you have an easy day today too


Thank you !!  Yes fingers crossed!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> If you have yet to notice, all posts from yesterday were lost across TPF.
> 
> So to recap….
> 
> Ludmilla‘s green Aphrodite was a big hit with Islanders.
> 
> So much so that many of us await her blue Aphrodite with bated breath.
> 
> My red LC Cuir also made an appearance.
> 
> westvillage was still enjoying her wonderful Tod’s and serving as an example to all about shopping her own closet.
> 
> westvillage also wondered whether or not to consider a possible purchase of a straw bag?
> 
> Mariapia replied that though she had at times considered a straw bag, wisely pointed out that she has leather totes that negate any consideration of a straw bag.
> 
> Lastly, I played (as westvillage brilliantly coined the term) “Disenabler” when I recounted my past experiences with straw bags.


Thanks for that brillant recap! 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Thursday!!  We begin spring break tomorrw and everyone is just about giddy to be off next week.


Happy Thursday!
No office for me until next Thursday. Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks for that brillant recap!
> 
> Happy Thursday!
> No office for me until next Thursday. Yay!


Yayyyy!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> If you have yet to notice, all posts from yesterday were lost across TPF.
> 
> So to recap….
> 
> Ludmilla‘s green Aphrodite was a big hit with Islanders.
> 
> So much so that many of us await her blue Aphrodite with bated breath.
> 
> My red LC Cuir also made an appearance.
> 
> westvillage was still enjoying her wonderful Tod’s and serving as an example to all about shopping her own closet.
> 
> westvillage also wondered whether or not to consider a possible purchase of a straw bag?
> 
> Mariapia replied that though she had at times considered a straw bag, wisely pointed out that she has leather totes that negate any consideration of a straw bag.
> 
> Lastly, I played (as westvillage brilliantly coined the term) “Disenabler” when I recounted my past experiences with straw bags.


Thanks for the recap, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I had seen a lovely LV clutch in épi leather in a consignment store in town.
Today, I decided to go and have a look at it….though I am not a fan of clutches as I never go to parties or weddings these days.

On the other hand I am not into black bags.

Anyway, I had nothing to lose.
The owner showed me the clutch though I had told her I had never seen that design anywhere…
There was a pocket inside and it took me all my strength to be able to unzip it. 
Why I put my hand into the pocket, I don’t know.
Served me right…When I took it out, there was black « dirt » under my nails and all over my hand.
It took half a bottle of hand sanitizer to get rid of it..
The  store owner was both angry and disappointed.
She took the clutch, put it into a drawer and said she would give it back to her seller…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I had seen a lovely LV clutch in épi leather in a consignment store in town.
> Today, I decided to go and have a look at it….though I am not a fan of clutches as I never go to parties or weddings these days.
> 
> On the other hand I am not into black bags.
> 
> Anyway, I had nothing to lose.
> The owner showed me the clutch though I had told her I had never seen that design anywhere…
> There was a pocket inside and it took me all my strength to be able to unzip it.
> Why I put my hand into the pocket, I don’t know.
> Served me right…When I took it out, there was black « dirt » under my nails and all over my hand.
> It took half a bottle of hand sanitizer to get rid of it..
> The  store owner was both angry and disappointed.
> She took the clutch, put it into a drawer and said she would give it back to her seller…



Ewwww!  

As gross as it was, you we’re wise to examine the clutch thoroughly, Mariapia. 

Which begs the question, what else was the seller attempting to conceal with this bag?


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Staying in Tod’s again. Day 3 ...
> 
> I’m having a boatload of family for the weekend, starting tonight, so I’m thinking which bag will suit the requirements of activities across the age groups. Like one lightweight, crossbody with a little roominess will probably do it ... hmmmm.



While I’m not anticipating any guests this weekend, westvillage, I’m sufficiently inspired by your post to opt for convenience with my surprisingly roomy Divina Firenze Convertible Backpack that can also function handheld, crossbody, or as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I had seen a lovely LV clutch in épi leather in a consignment store in town.
> Today, I decided to go and have a look at it….though I am not a fan of clutches as I never go to parties or weddings these days.
> 
> On the other hand I am not into black bags.
> 
> Anyway, I had nothing to lose.
> The owner showed me the clutch though I had told her I had never seen that design anywhere…
> There was a pocket inside and it took me all my strength to be able to unzip it.
> Why I put my hand into the pocket, I don’t know.
> Served me right…When I took it out, there was black « dirt » under my nails and all over my hand.
> It took half a bottle of hand sanitizer to get rid of it..
> The  store owner was both angry and disappointed.
> She took the clutch, put it into a drawer and said she would give it back to her seller…


Ugh. Do you think there was something in that inner pocket like rotten food or something?
It is always good to take a close look. And I guess it was a sign from the universe.


----------



## Ludmilla

New bag in town. 


I am a tiny (tiny) bit disappointed by the leather. I thought that the Sorrento leather (goat) has more „life“ (aka veins etc) in it.  But, it is super smooth. And I think this style needs a bit of life on the leather. Ah. Well.
All in all I like the cleaner handles much better than the handles of the green Aphrodite.


----------



## Ludmilla

The handles on the blue one are also shorter (for hand carry). If I ever get that style again I will go with a pebbled leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> New bag in town.
> View attachment 5379215
> 
> I am a tiny (tiny) bit disappointed by the leather. I thought that the Sorrento leather (goat) has more „life“ (aka veins etc) in it.  But, it is super smooth. And I think this style needs a bit of life on the leather. Ah. Well.
> All in all I like the cleaner handles much better than the handles of the green Aphrodite.
> View attachment 5379217



It’s absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla! 

The color and custom straps have me swooning….    

Along with that, I actually love the leather. This grade of goat leather will patina beautifully while remaining water resistant and durable, something that can’t always be said for lighter weight more susceptible goat leather. 

(Full disclosure, in the past I’ve owned goats and have had plenty of experience with their hides. Leather like your blue Aphrodite was on par with calf hide and sold for about the same price.)


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I had seen a lovely LV clutch in épi leather in a consignment store in town.
> Today, I decided to go and have a look at it….though I am not a fan of clutches as I never go to parties or weddings these days.
> 
> On the other hand I am not into black bags.
> 
> Anyway, I had nothing to lose.
> The owner showed me the clutch though I had told her I had never seen that design anywhere…
> There was a pocket inside and it took me all my strength to be able to unzip it.
> Why I put my hand into the pocket, I don’t know.
> Served me right…When I took it out, there was black « dirt » under my nails and all over my hand.
> It took half a bottle of hand sanitizer to get rid of it..
> The  store owner was both angry and disappointed.
> She took the clutch, put it into a drawer and said she would give it back to her seller…


Oh no that’s terrible!  Thank goodness you were thorough!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> While I’m not anticipating any guests this weekend, westvillage, I’m sufficiently inspired by your post to opt for convenience with my surprisingly roomy Divina Firenze Convertible Backpack that can also function handheld, crossbody, or as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5379201


That’s a beautiful bag! I love the color. Also, I really appreciate a handle on a bag for grab ‘n go and so I don’t have to be ducking my head under the crossbody strap if it’s not convenient. I’d pick that one for the weekend


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> New bag in town.
> View attachment 5379215
> 
> I am a tiny (tiny) bit disappointed by the leather. I thought that the Sorrento leather (goat) has more „life“ (aka veins etc) in it.  But, it is super smooth. And I think this style needs a bit of life on the leather. Ah. Well.
> All in all I like the cleaner handles much better than the handles of the green Aphrodite.
> View attachment 5379217


Both beautiful! I know what you mean when you want a leather to be more lively… maybe have more presence. I like the refined quality of the blue bag; and I didn’t know the bag you showed yesterday was green. That green color is so nice!


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> New bag in town.
> View attachment 5379215
> 
> I am a tiny (tiny) bit disappointed by the leather. I thought that the Sorrento leather (goat) has more „life“ (aka veins etc) in it.  But, it is super smooth. And I think this style needs a bit of life on the leather. Ah. Well.
> All in all I like the cleaner handles much better than the handles of the green Aphrodite.
> View attachment 5379217


I like those handles better too. The leather looks nice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s absolutely gorgeous, Ludmilla!
> 
> The color and custom straps have me swooning….
> 
> Along with that, I actually love the leather. This grade of goat leather will patina beautifully while remaining water resistant and durable, something that can’t always be said for lighter weight more susceptible goat leather.
> 
> (Full disclosure, in the past I’ve owned goats and have had plenty of experience with their hides. Leather like your blue Aphrodite was on par with calf hide and sold for about the same price.)


Thank you, Fim!
Yes, I do hope that the bag will patina. 
All in all I do like it a lot.
And also thank you a lot on the insight regarding goat leather. I love to learn such stuff.

(Hehe. I do remember that you had goats. And that they loved your Balenciaga bag. )



westvillage said:


> Both beautiful! I know what you mean when you want a leather to be more lively… maybe have more presence. I like the refined quality of the blue bag; and I didn’t know the bag you showed yesterday was green. That green color is so nice!


Thank you!
Tbh. I think the leather of the green Aphrodite looks always better on pics than in real life. 
It is also a very even, smooth leather and I somewhat hoped it would be different this time.
Here is the pic from yesterday:


----------



## Ludmilla

whateve said:


> I like those handles better too. The leather looks nice.


Thank you! I am really fond of the new handles!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Ewwww!
> 
> As gross as it was, you we’re wise to examine the clutch thoroughly, Mariapia.
> 
> Which begs the question, what else was the seller attempting to conceal with this bag?



Something was very wrong , Fim. I think it might have been a fake.




Fimpagebag said:


> While I’m not anticipating any guests this weekend, westvillage, I’m sufficiently inspired by your post to opt for convenience with my surprisingly roomy Divina Firenze Convertible Backpack that can also function handheld, crossbody, or as a shoulder bag.
> 
> View attachment 5379201



I love your Divina Firenze, Fim.




Ludmilla said:


> Ugh. Do you think there was something in that inner pocket like rotten food or something?
> It is always good to take a close look. And I guess it was a sign from the universe.



I still don’t know what this black thing was, Ludmilla.
I am used to buying vintage bags and it’s the first time I have seen such a horrible pocket lining



Ludmilla said:


> New bag in town.
> View attachment 5379215
> 
> I am a tiny (tiny) bit disappointed by the leather. I thought that the Sorrento leather (goat) has more „life“ (aka veins etc) in it.  But, it is super smooth. And I think this style needs a bit of life on the leather. Ah. Well.
> All in all I like the cleaner handles much better than the handles of the green Aphrodite.
> View attachment 5379217



I love goat leather, Ludmilla.
My red Balenciaga leather is a wonder. And it’s goat.
Trust Fim, she is 100% right.
Your new bag is a real beauty .
Wear it with pride.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Something was very wrong , Fim. I think it might have been a fake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love your Divina Firenze, Fim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I still don’t know what this black thing was, Ludmilla.
> I am used to buying vintage bags and it’s the first time I have seen such a horrible pocket lining
> 
> 
> 
> I love goat leather, Ludmilla.
> My red Balenciaga leather is a wonder. And it’s goat.
> Trust Fim, she is 100% right.
> Your new bag is a real beauty .
> Wear it with pride.


Awww thank you! 
I remember your red Balenciaga!
(I was thinking, if the clutch was a fake, too … )


----------



## Mariapia

Petit Noé’s turn today


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Petit Noé’s turn today
> View attachment 5379847
> View attachment 5379847


I love the Noé. Definitely a bag that I have somewhat on my radar.


----------



## Ludmilla

Picard 


saw this today:


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> Picard
> View attachment 5379926
> 
> saw this today:
> View attachment 5379927


Pretty bag… pretty vista!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Petit Noé’s turn today
> View attachment 5379847
> View attachment 5379847



Excellent choice, Mariapia! 

Your Petit Noe is everything (in my humble opinion) a drawstring bags needs to be. Its supple leather eschews the rigidity favored by other designers without sacrificing either its style or sophistication.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Picard
> View attachment 5379926
> 
> saw this today:
> View attachment 5379927



Wonderful bag and equally wonderful view, Ludmilla. 

How fortunate that you can carry them both with you throughout your day!


----------



## westvillage

Greetings on this beautiful day… So for my busy weekend I’ve decided to use this one again. It’s lightweight and a really easy LC leather. I need to use it on a its own long crossbody strap so I hooked up my Coach feathers charm. I’m not a charm person at all (but I like feathers) and this is the only one I own. I’m pleased that it adds some eye-catching  interest without getting fussy! Cheers!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Greetings on this beautiful day… So for my busy weekend I’ve decided to use this one again. It’s lightweight and a really easy LC leather. I need to use it on a its own long crossbody strap so I hooked up my Coach feathers charm. I’m not a charm person at all (but I like feathers) and this is the only one I own. I’m pleased that it adds some eye-catching  interest without getting fussy! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 5380026



Absolute perfection, westvillage! 

Your Coach charm looks like it was made for this bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Picard
> View attachment 5379926
> 
> saw this today:
> View attachment 5379927



Your Picard bags are great, Ludmilla and they age beautifully  
Thank you for sharing the picture of that peaceful landscape too.



Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice, Mariapia!
> 
> Your Petit Noe is everything (in my humble opinion) a drawstring bags needs to be. Its supple leather eschews the rigidity favored by other designers without sacrificing either its style or sophistication.



Thank you, Fim.
It’s also very lightweight.


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Greetings on this beautiful day… So for my busy weekend I’ve decided to use this one again. It’s lightweight and a really easy LC leather. I need to use it on a its own long crossbody strap so I hooked up my Coach feathers charm. I’m not a charm person at all (but I like feathers) and this is the only one I own. I’m pleased that it adds some eye-catching  interest without getting fussy! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 5380026


Absolutely beautiful, westvillage.
And the charm is adorable.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Petit Noé’s turn today
> View attachment 5379847
> View attachment 5379847


Beautiful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Picard
> View attachment 5379926
> 
> saw this today:
> View attachment 5379927


Awesome bag and what a view!


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Pretty bag… pretty vista!





Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful bag and equally wonderful view, Ludmilla.
> 
> How fortunate that you can carry them both with you throughout your day!





westvillage said:


> Greetings on this beautiful day… So for my busy weekend I’ve decided to use this one again. It’s lightweight and a really easy LC leather. I need to use it on a its own long crossbody strap so I hooked up my Coach feathers charm. I’m not a charm person at all (but I like feathers) and this is the only one I own. I’m pleased that it adds some eye-catching  interest without getting fussy! Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 5380026





Mariapia said:


> Your Picard bags are great, Ludmilla and they age beautifully
> Thank you for sharing the picture of that peaceful landscape too.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, Fim.
> It’s also very lightweight.





Tomsmom said:


> Awesome bag and what a view!


Thank you all for the bag and view love! 
@westvillage - lovely LC!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

This morning began with gray skies and a mixture of snow and rain.   

As a result, I immediately sought to lighten my mood.  

In the past (ably seconded by my Evil Twin) I would’ve indulged in some wholly unnecessary retail bag therapy.   




But now I have amassed such a wide ranging and diverse collection of bags that my spirits can be lifted just by searching my own closet(s). 

So in utter defiance of the grisly gray weather, my Dooney Russel Tote….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> This morning began with gray skies and a mixture of snow and rain.
> 
> As a result, I immediately sought to lighten my mood.
> 
> In the past (ably seconded by my Evil Twin) I would’ve indulged in some wholly unnecessary retail bag therapy.
> 
> View attachment 5380762
> 
> 
> But now I have amassed such a wide ranging and diverse collection of bags that my spirits can be lifted just by searching my own closet(s).
> 
> So in utter defiance of the grisly gray weather, my Dooney Russel Tote….
> 
> View attachment 5380766


Such a bright lovely green!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> This morning began with gray skies and a mixture of snow and rain.
> 
> As a result, I immediately sought to lighten my mood.
> 
> In the past (ably seconded by my Evil Twin) I would’ve indulged in some wholly unnecessary retail bag therapy.
> 
> View attachment 5380762
> 
> 
> But now I have amassed such a wide ranging and diverse collection of bags that my spirits can be lifted just by searching my own closet(s).
> 
> So in utter defiance of the grisly gray weather, my Dooney Russel Tote….
> 
> View attachment 5380766


Perfect happy bag for lousy weather.  
Our weather was exhausting, too. Cold and cloudy. Now cold and sunny. My head does not approve. Migraine.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> This morning began with gray skies and a mixture of snow and rain.
> 
> As a result, I immediately sought to lighten my mood.
> 
> In the past (ably seconded by my Evil Twin) I would’ve indulged in some wholly unnecessary retail bag therapy.
> 
> View attachment 5380762
> 
> 
> But now I have amassed such a wide ranging and diverse collection of bags that my spirits can be lifted just by searching my own closet(s).
> 
> So in utter defiance of the grisly gray weather, my Dooney Russel Tote….
> 
> View attachment 5380766



Your green Donney is irresistible in all kinds of weather, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Perfect happy bag for lousy weather.
> Our weather was exhausting, too. Cold and cloudy. Now cold and sunny. My head does not approve. Migraine.



Poor Ludmilla. 
I hope having a rest during this weekend will help you get rid of that migraine.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Perfect happy bag for lousy weather.
> Our weather was exhausting, too. Cold and cloudy. Now cold and sunny. My head does not approve. Migraine.



I’m so sorry you’re not feeling well, Ludmilla.  

I hope you’ll be feeling better soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Poor Ludmilla.
> I hope having a rest during this weekend will help you get rid of that migraine.





Fimpagebag said:


> I’m so sorry you’re not feeling well, Ludmilla.
> 
> I hope you’ll be feeling better soon.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Good morning, fellow Islanders!*


----------



## westvillage

To all who are celebrating today, and in remembrance this weekend, wishing you a beautiful day


----------



## Tomsmom

It’s Monday!  I hope everyone who celebrated yesterday had a great day . Miss 15 and I are off to TJ Maxx to see what treasures we can find.  In my Valentino.  Too lazy to change at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Hope everyone who celebrates had a very happy Easter!
I am still 2 days off work (wish they were more as I am doing stuff for the side job). Out and about in the garden a bit. Bought some spring flowers today.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies

Rain is coming back..
The weather forecast isn’t optimistic for the next two weeks.


Still….I have decided to wear a leather bag today.
One of my two Berthille.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy WednesdY, fellow Islanders!  

I’ve been uncharacteristically under the weather  these past couple of days with nothing more serious than a mundane common cold. 

Fortunately, I’ve recovered sufficiently to attempt the briefest trip to town for supplies. 

And with me will be this smallish but entirely capable Dooney that has room for everything I need without weighing me down.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Rain is coming back..
> The weather forecast isn’t optimistic for the next two weeks.
> View attachment 5384076
> 
> Still….I have decided to wear a leather bag today.
> One of my two Berthille.



Love this, Mariapia!  

So stylish while being eminently practical and perfect for whatever weather may come.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Rain is coming back..
> The weather forecast isn’t optimistic for the next two weeks.
> View attachment 5384076
> 
> Still….I have decided to wear a leather bag today.
> One of my two Berthille.


Love the style, color everything!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy WednesdY, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve been uncharacteristically under the weather  these past couple of days with nothing more serious than a mundane common cold.
> 
> Fortunately, I’ve recovered sufficiently to attempt the briefest trip to town for supplies.
> 
> And with me will be this smallish but entirely capable Dooney that has room for everything I need without weighing me down.
> 
> View attachment 5384103


A common cold, Fim, can be exhausting..
And both being able to go out and selecting the right bag to accompany you on that short trip show you are on the way to full recovery.  
Congrats on your Dooney, once again.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to Marc by Marc Jacob’s Petal to the Metal, love the color


----------



## westvillage

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Rain is coming back..
> The weather forecast isn’t optimistic for the next two weeks.
> View attachment 5384076
> 
> Still….I have decided to wear a leather bag today.
> One of my two Berthille.



This bag is so pretty and a style I really like!  Also, it’s interesting to me seeing a brand I’m not familiar with, like this and the Picard from last week


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Marc by Marc Jacob’s Petal to the Metal, love the color
> View attachment 5384350



Love the color too!  Marc Jacobs had access to the best leathers during his Marc by Marc years, and his design combo of color/edginess/youth was anticipated (by me, anyway) each season. This era has a piece of my heart.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy WednesdY, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve been uncharacteristically under the weather  these past couple of days with nothing more serious than a mundane common cold.
> 
> Fortunately, I’ve recovered sufficiently to attempt the briefest trip to town for supplies.
> 
> And with me will be this smallish but entirely capable Dooney that has room for everything I need without weighing me down.
> 
> View attachment 5384103


 Sooo ... I “get” how that cold laid you low. DH and I were stopped in our tracks by a common cold not long ago and we resented having to go through its stages again after so long. Glad you’re up and in bag-changing  mode. Nice Dooney! I remember that one


----------



## westvillage

Staying in this one today. I bought it for a special black coat that needed an interesting and quick access bag (although brown and black aren’t THAT interesting.) Winter turned out to be different than I anticipated and I really haven’t worn this much so I’m continuing to put mileage on it, and not reach for those light colored bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Marc by Marc Jacob’s Petal to the Metal, love the color
> View attachment 5384350



*Love this bag so much, Tomsmom.  

It brings back memoriesr when Marc Jacobs used to create bags with his own esthetic. 

They managed to be fun and fashionable, functional and instantly identifiable. *




westvillage said:


> Staying in this one today. I bought it for a special black coat that needed an interesting and quick access bag (although brown and black aren’t THAT interesting.) Winter turned out to be different than I anticipated and I really haven’t worn this much so I’m continuing to put mileage on it, and not reach for those light colored bags.
> 
> View attachment 5384367



*I love this bag with its contrast stitching and strap’s underside stripes, westvillage. 

As they say, while “the devil’s in the details” so is the delight. *


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Marc by Marc Jacob’s Petal to the Metal, love the color
> View attachment 5384350



I am so envious, Tomsmom.
I missed out on this bag when it was released.
It’s my favourite Marc by Marc Jacobs bag. 



westvillage said:


> Staying in this one today. I bought it for a special black coat that needed an interesting and quick access bag (although brown and black aren’t THAT interesting.) Winter turned out to be different than I anticipated and I really haven’t worn this much so I’m continuing to put mileage on it, and not reach for those light colored bags.
> 
> View attachment 5384367



I love your LC , westvillage , and especially the contrast between the black «  body » and the brown handles.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Marc by Marc Jacob’s Petal to the Metal, love the color
> View attachment 5384350


I love this bag. Like Mariapia I missed out on it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I love this bag. Like Mariapia I missed out on it.


I happened to get lucky on Facebook marketplace the woman had the bag and wallet for sale


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

Still in my Dooney from yesterday. For the moment it’s answering my immediate needs and I’m long past  changing out of bags for change’s sake.  

Which, as contradictory as it may sound, is why I own as many bags as I do.


----------



## westvillage

Heading out tonight with my little Ferragamo dressy bag. She hasn’t seen the light of day for at least a year and a half and then for only one night. She’s aging away in her dust bag


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Heading out tonight with my little Ferragamo dressy bag. She hasn’t seen the light of day for at least a year and a half and then for only one night. She’s aging away in her dust bag
> 
> View attachment 5385403


So so pretty !


----------



## westvillage

Thanks Tomsmom. This bag is a good 10 years old and has probably been worn 30 times. Someday I’ll seriously start using it as a day bag. I see how that works for the many foristas who have Chanel bags.  
I have this one locked into the “dress up “category. It’s probably time to free the Ferragamo!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Heading out tonight with my little Ferragamo dressy bag. She hasn’t seen the light of day for at least a year and a half and then for only one night. She’s aging away in her dust bag
> 
> View attachment 5385403



What an absolute gem, westvillage! 

Have a wonderful evening!


----------



## Narnanz

Been naughty...just bought a bag when Im really supposed to be not buying.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Been naughty...just bought a bag when Im really supposed to be not buying.



Sometimes an opportunity is just too good to miss, Narnanz.  

Better to feel the tiniest twinge of guilt rather than regret.


----------



## whateve

Narnanz said:


> Been naughty...just bought a bag when Im really supposed to be not buying.


What did you get?


----------



## Narnanz

whateve said:


> What did you get?


Its in the AT Burberry thread if you want to look.....offered a good price to Habitat for Humanity....about US$218


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Its in the AT Burberry thread if you want to look.....offered a good price to Habitat for Humanity....about US$218



I can see why you couldn’t resist, Narnanz. 

There’s a lot to love about this Burberry. 

I love the neutral palette, great organization, and spring/summer vibe.


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Heading out tonight with my little Ferragamo dressy bag. She hasn’t seen the light of day for at least a year and a half and then for only one night. She’s aging away in her dust bag
> 
> View attachment 5385403


This is a pretty bag! I have several bags that age in their dustbags. I have come to peace with that. 


Narnanz said:


> Its in the AT Burberry thread if you want to look.....offered a good price to Habitat for Humanity....about US$218


We are all a little bit naughty now and then. Esp. if we shouldn‘t. There are some opportunities too hard to resist.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

We all have them. A bag that doesn’t accommodate all our needs, but was impossible to resist. 

For me, it has to be my white Francesca Collection woven clutch. The most humble of dupes, I’ve tried everything to convince myself that this bag simply *will not *work for me.  

Firstly, the color. White bags are notorious for color transfer. So I deliberately wore it with new unwashed jeans. I even drove with the little beast sitting on my lap to maximize the carnage.  

The result, no color transfer whatsoever.  

As infuriating as that was, its interior also proved impervious to my attempt to relegate it as a make up bag. Not a smear or a smudge couldn’t easily be wiped away. 

Finally in desperation I tried to drown it my bathtub, confident its faux leather’s rubberized finish would peel and prove its undoing.   

Which it did not.  
By then even I knew I was defeated.   

So when summer rolls around we all know who’ll be making an appearance…


----------



## westvillage

Love the jeans, top and sunglasses. The bag looks so good with that combo. It would be a keeper in my book ... and after you’ve challenged it so steadily, you know you won’t have to baby it. Enjoy!    

PS ... I was never reluctant to have a white bag until tPF commentary on them. Nice to see one here!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Love the jeans, top and sunglasses. The bag looks so good with that combo. It would be a keeper in my book ... and after you’ve challenged it so steadily, you know you won’t have to baby it. Enjoy!
> 
> PS ... I was never reluctant to have a white bag until tPF commentary on them. Nice to see one here!



You’re right, westvillage. It is a keeper after all. 

But I have to be careful not to let it go to my little bag’s head. Which is hard enough not to do when the little beast‘s rubberized exterior predates a certain luxury designer’s recent offerings of “poolside” rubber bags at designer prices.


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Heading out tonight with my little Ferragamo dressy bag. She hasn’t seen the light of day for at least a year and a half and then for only one night. She’s aging away in her dust bag
> 
> View attachment 5385403



I love Ferragamo, westvillage, and had I seen your bag 10 years ago I would have bought it immediately.
What a beauty!


----------



## Mariapia

Narnanz said:


> Its in the AT Burberry thread if you want to look.....offered a good price to Habitat for Humanity....about US$218


I have just rushed to the AT Burberry thread,  Narnanz 
Congrats on your great find.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> We all have them. A bag that doesn’t accommodate all our needs, but was impossible to resist.
> 
> For me, it has to be my white Francesca Collection woven clutch. The most humble of dupes, I’ve tried everything to convince myself that this bag simply *will not *work for me.
> 
> Firstly, the color. White bags are notorious for color transfer. So I deliberately wore it with new unwashed jeans. I even drove with the little beast sitting on my lap to maximize the carnage.
> 
> The result, no color transfer whatsoever.
> 
> As infuriating as that was, its interior also proved impervious to my attempt to relegate it as a make up bag. Not a smear or a smudge couldn’t easily be wiped away.
> 
> Finally in desperation I tried to drown it my bathtub, confident its faux leather’s rubberized finish would peel and prove its undoing.
> 
> Which it did not.
> By then even I knew I was defeated.
> 
> So when summer rolls around we all know who’ll be making an appearance…
> 
> 
> View attachment 5386125



Your Francesca Collection clutch is adorable, Fim.
And, as usual, you always find the outfit which will go with each bag you own.
Something that I can’t do….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your Francesca Collection clutch is adorable, Fim.
> And, as usual, you always find the outfit which will go with each bag you own.
> Something that I can’t do….



Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia.  

For as many bags as I own, their sheer number is dwarfed by all the clothes I own!


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia.
> 
> For as many bags as I own, their sheer number is dwarfed by all the clothes I own!


I have to admit sometimes I dont care if the bag doesnt match the outfit...If I want to use my bright yellow Coach...Im going to do it.
so sometimes look weird...so I embrace it


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> I have to admit sometimes I dont care if the bag doesnt match the outfit...If I want to use my bright yellow Coach...Im going to do it.
> so sometimes look weird...so I embrace it



You can’t go wrong with a bag that’s so right, westvillage.  

Your bright yellow Coach is guaranteed to rock whatever you’re wearing.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday all my island friends!


----------



## westvillage

Happy Saturday!  DH has been traveling since Thurs so I used the occasion yesterday to do as little as possible. And the guilt didn’t even get to me 

But as I was browsing in bag-land, I noticed someone on another thread mention a brontibayparis (that’s how the label reads) bag. It’s not a brand one ever sees in the US. My favorite clutch from years back is from brontibayparis and I had totally forgotten it. It’s got a definite pre-2010 look ... long, large and pencil case-ish ...but I love the leather and metallic treatment. So soft, both of them. I pulled her out from the very bottom of the flat stack for a revisit.Those wrinkles are prob there forever now.

Maybe I’ll store something in her now or use her as a travel pouch. I haven’t travelled since March 2020 so I’ll be reinventing my travel gear somewhat anyway


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Happy Saturday!  DH has been traveling since Thurs so I used the occasion yesterday to do as little as possible. And the guilt didn’t even get to me
> 
> But as I was browsing in bag-land, I noticed someone on another thread mention a brontibayparis (that’s how the label reads) bag. It’s not a brand one ever sees in the US. My favorite clutch from years back is from brontibayparis and I had totally forgotten it. It’s got a definite pre-2010 look ... long, large and pencil case-ish ...but I love the leather and metallic treatment. So soft, both of them. I pulled her out from the very bottom of the flat stack for a revisit.Those wrinkles are prob there forever now.
> 
> Maybe I’ll store something in her now or use her as a travel pouch. I haven’t travelled since March 2020 so I’ll be reinventing my travel gear somewhat anyway
> 
> View attachment 5387044



It’s a beautiful clutch, westvillage.
I don’t  think the wrinkles are an issue, they look very «  natural » in my opinion.
I wouldn’t store anything in the clutch to make them disappear, I would just use it   as any other pretty clutch..


----------



## westvillage

Mariapia said:


> It’s a beautiful clutch, westvillage.
> I don’t  think the wrinkles are an issue, they look very «  natural » in my opinion.
> I wouldn’t store anything in the clutch to make them disappear, I would just use it   as any other pretty clutch..


Thank you. I’ve recently experienced a few wonderful shopping in my closet moments… first with the Tod’s bag and now with this clutch. I’m self-managing hard to appreciate my rather large herd of bags, not adding, so knowing these bags can still work is like having a new bag…well, almost. So thank you. I’ll move this clutch to the top of the flat pile and see what I can do with it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Happy Saturday!  DH has been traveling since Thurs so I used the occasion yesterday to do as little as possible. And the guilt didn’t even get to me
> 
> But as I was browsing in bag-land, I noticed someone on another thread mention a brontibayparis (that’s how the label reads) bag. It’s not a brand one ever sees in the US. My favorite clutch from years back is from brontibayparis and I had totally forgotten it. It’s got a definite pre-2010 look ... long, large and pencil case-ish ...but I love the leather and metallic treatment. So soft, both of them. I pulled her out from the very bottom of the flat stack for a revisit.Those wrinkles are prob there forever now.
> 
> Maybe I’ll store something in her now or use her as a travel pouch. I haven’t travelled since March 2020 so I’ll be reinventing my travel gear somewhat anyway
> 
> View attachment 5387044


 
As someone who has more than enough experience with wrinkles (and I’m not just talking bags) the wonderful pleating, leather, and metallic sheen makes any wrinkles (to my eyes) unnoticeable, westvillage.  

Just load her up as you usually would and don’t be surprised if you don’t cause a few heads to turn when you wear her.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

In the pink with my LC Cuir.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In the pink with my LC Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5387655


So springy!!  Great color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In the pink with my LC Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5387655



That’s the perfect color for this time of year. It’s a really beautiful shade of pink. Have a lovely, lively day wearing it


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  I’ve been thinking about my bags and I hate to admit there are some I don’t reach for at all and I don’t see that changing, I’m looking at you Coach backpack…so I’ve been listing on PM this morning. It feels good .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  I’ve been thinking about my bags and I hate to admit there are some I don’t reach for at all and I don’t see that changing, I’m looking at you Coach backpack…so I’ve been listing on PM this morning. It feels good .



Good for you, Tomsmom.  

I know you have experience selling bags and I have no doubt you’ll get a good price for your Coach backpack.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to Chloe


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Chloe
> 
> View attachment 5389212



Happy Tuesday, Tomsmom!  

What a glorious homage to Spring with your gorgeous Chloe!


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Chloe
> 
> View attachment 5389212



Wow! I’ve never seen a Marcie in such a color. I’m gobsmacked by how pretty it is…


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Wow! I’ve never seen a Marcie in such a color. I’m gobsmacked by how pretty it is…


Thank you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Chloe
> 
> View attachment 5389212


So so pretty! Hopefully not a potential bag for selling.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> So so pretty! Hopefully not a potential bag for selling.


I did think about it but decided to use the bag instead. She really is pretty .


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I did think about it but decided to use the bag instead. She really is pretty .


good choice! That colour is so special.


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone is using her new bag. I really like the clean lines.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5390235
> 
> 
> Someone is using her new bag. I really like the clean lines.


I love it!


----------



## Tomsmom




----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5390235
> 
> 
> Someone is using her new bag. I really like the clean lines.



Such a wonderful bag, Ludmilla!  

I love the modernity of its clean lines that still somehow reminds me of a Grecian amphora.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5390235
> 
> 
> Someone is using her new bag. I really like the clean lines.


Congrats on your new bag, Ludmilla.
I love the clean lines too.


----------



## westvillage

I like it too. The leather takes the stage


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Having spent the past few days at home with nowhere to go, I’ve realized that my habit of being constantly on the look out for a new bag stems from sheer unadulterated….

Laziness. 

Rather than decide which one of the many bags I own to wear on any given day, having a new bag freshly arrived takes out all the guesswork. 

Of course that’s the bag I’ll wear until it too takes its place among my numerous other bags. 

Realizing this, I’ve decided not to purchase another bag until I put in the effort and wear the bags I already have. 

That being said, first up is my Valentina Fiore woven Taupe/Beige Tote.  Frankly, there’s so much I love about this bag that I’m hard pressed to explain why I don’t wear her more often. 

She’s the perfect size, doesn’t weigh me down, and receives more than her share of admiring glances.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Having spent the past few days at home with nowhere to go, I’ve realized that my habit of being constantly on the look out for a new bag stems from sheer unadulterated….
> 
> Laziness.
> 
> Rather than decide which one of the many bags I own to wear on any given day, having a new bag freshly arrived takes out all the guesswork.
> 
> Of course that’s the bag I’ll wear until it too takes its place among my numerous other bags.
> 
> Realizing this, I’ve decided not to purchase another bag until I put in the effort and wear the bags I already have.
> 
> That being said, first up is my Valentina Fiore woven Taupe/Beige Tote.  Frankly, there’s so much I love about this bag that I’m hard pressed to explain why I don’t wear her more often.
> 
> She’s the perfect size, doesn’t weigh me down, and receives more than her share of admiring glances.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5390963


Love the gray!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the gray!



It’s actually not a gray bag per se, Tomsmom. 

Here’s a different pic that captures its beige/taupe color better.


----------



## sunnydaye

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to Marc by Marc Jacob’s Petal to the Metal, love the color
> View attachment 5384350


wow this is so pretty!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I love it!





Fimpagebag said:


> Such a wonderful bag, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love the modernity of its clean lines that still somehow reminds me of a Grecian amphora.





Mariapia said:


> Congrats on your new bag, Ludmilla.
> I love the clean lines too.





westvillage said:


> I like it too. The leather takes the stage


Awww. Thank you all! 
Actually, my boss had to pet her, today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s actually not a gray bag per se, Tomsmom.
> 
> Here’s a different pic that captures its beige/taupe color better.
> 
> View attachment 5390974


This bag is really pretty, Fim. the woven leather makes it quite special and the colour is a perfect taupe.


----------



## westvillage

“That being said, first up is my Valentina Fiore woven Taupe/Beige Tote.  Frankly, there’s so much I love about this bag that I’m hard pressed to explain why I don’t wear her more often. 

She’s the perfect size, doesn’t weigh me down, and receives more than her share of admiring glances.”


View attachment 5390963

[/QUOTE]

Such a pretty bag. I’m a huge fan of woven leather, especially when it’s soft like this. Love the color too. She’s a head turner, really. And I know you have a collection to choose from.  Love seeing it


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s actually not a gray bag per se, Tomsmom.
> 
> Here’s a different pic that captures its beige/taupe color better.
> 
> View attachment 5390974


Ahhh I see the true color, so nice!!


----------



## westvillage

Fim ... I know that my own bag searches are from boredom or, better said, a “need” for filler activity now that I’m no longer immersed in trying to address those endless work issues. Especially after my year of lockdown/retreat, I have a quieter, calmer life giving me time to keep up with bag-land in all its forms.
If I go onto the sites, I’m WAAY too tempted. Plus I’m only good at letting bags go if they prove to be UTTERLY WRONG after a few wearings. With my herd of bags, I have the potential for purse peace several times over yet my discipline when it comes to acquiring new bags is sporadic at best. 

I bought a new one last weekend


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Fim ... I know that my own bag searches are from boredom or, better said, a “need” for filler activity now that I’m no longer immersed in trying to address those endless work issues. Especially after my year of lockdown/retreat, I have a quieter, calmer life giving me time to keep up with bag-land in all its forms.
> If I go onto the sites, I’m WAAY too tempted. Plus I’m only good at letting bags go if they prove to be UTTERLY WRONG after a few wearings. With my herd of bags, I have the potential for purse peace several times over yet my discipline when it comes to acquiring new bags is sporadic at best.
> 
> I bought a new one last weekend



Not to fret, westvillage. We all have our irresistible urges.




But having just recently broken one long-standing very bad habit (vaping) I‘ve decided to try to channel my bag lust from addiction back to passion.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday my friends!!  We have a 3 day weekend, this Monday is a holiday; NYC appreciates so many cultures we are off .  No complaining.

still in my Chloe.


----------



## westvillage

Happy Friday all!  Tomsmom, that’s a funny line! Enjoy your long weekend.

DH and I have left that same big city for two weeks in the countryside. Well, one week is already up and the ‘ol weather hasn’t been great so I stayed in a covered up bag where gloves and wooly hat can be stuffed. This one, with an older Longchamp tote


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday all!  Tomsmom, that’s a funny line! Enjoy your long weekend.
> 
> DH and I have left that same big city for two weeks in the countryside. Well, one week is already up and the ‘ol weather hasn’t been great so I stayed in a covered up bag where gloves and wooly hat can be stuffed. This one, with an older Longchamp tote
> 
> View attachment 5391875


I’m sorry about the weather it’s not the greatest.  I really like that Longchamp tote, very unique!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday all!  Tomsmom, that’s a funny line! Enjoy your long weekend.
> 
> DH and I have left that same big city for two weeks in the countryside. Well, one week is already up and the ‘ol weather hasn’t been great so I stayed in a covered up bag where gloves and wooly hat can be stuffed. This one, with an older Longchamp tote
> 
> View attachment 5391875



Your two Longchamps do you proud, westvillage!


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> I’m sorry about the weather it’s not the greatest.  I really like that Longchamp tote, very unique!



Thank you … it’s so great for those bulky items that don’t go into proper carry bags


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Your two Longchamps do you proud, westvillage!



Thank you Fim. I’ve had the tan saddlebag  for six years  but it only comes out about 10 times a year. I leave it in the country so I’m always excited to arrive and use it again. And it’s always happy to see me


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not to fret, westvillage. We all have our irresistible urges.
> 
> View attachment 5391177
> 
> 
> But having just recently broken one long-standing very bad habit (vaping) I‘ve decided to try to channel my bag lust from addiction back to passion.



Giving up vaping is very difficult, Fim….
How did you do it?


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Happy Friday all!  Tomsmom, that’s a funny line! Enjoy your long weekend.
> 
> DH and I have left that same big city for two weeks in the countryside. Well, one week is already up and the ‘ol weather hasn’t been great so I stayed in a covered up bag where gloves and wooly hat can be stuffed. This one, with an older Longchamp tote
> 
> View attachment 5391875


your Longchamp Saddle Bag is one of my favourite LC bags, westvillage.
I had  never seen the other Longchamp beauty in the picture.
Enjoy your stay in the countryside .


----------



## westvillage

Thank you Mariapia. It’s great to have a nice day here finally! Wishing you the same


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, all!
Weather is not really great around here and I cannot decide to go outside or stay in. 
Hope you all have fun.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!


----------



## westvillage

Happy Sunday. It’s a gorgeous day in the countryside  I’m reunited here with my old Court and using her today. Way back when, I had three of these… Black, British Tan and olive green. My daughter has the first two and left me with my least favorite color   I do love the heavy leather, compact squareness and usefulness of the Coach Court bags so my olive gets use on and off when I’m here.


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday. It’s a gorgeous day in the countryside  I’m reunited here with my old Court and using her today. Way back when, I had three of these… Black, British Tan and olive green. My daughter has the first two and left me with my least favorite color   I do love the heavy leather, compact squareness and usefulness of the Coach Court bags so my olive gets use on and off when I’m here.
> 
> View attachment 5393373


I like the color, you don’t see the green that often.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday. It’s a gorgeous day in the countryside  I’m reunited here with my old Court and using her today. Way back when, I had three of these… Black, British Tan and olive green. My daughter has the first two and left me with my least favorite color   I do love the heavy leather, compact squareness and usefulness of the Coach Court bags so my olive gets use on and off when I’m here.
> 
> View attachment 5393373



Love your Coach Court, westvillage!  

It’s such a handsome olive bag.  Definitely drool worthy.


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday. It’s a gorgeous day in the countryside  I’m reunited here with my old Court and using her today. Way back when, I had three of these… Black, British Tan and olive green. My daughter has the first two and left me with my least favorite color   I do love the heavy leather, compact squareness and usefulness of the Coach Court bags so my olive gets use on and off when I’m here.
> 
> View attachment 5393373


I love the olive. It's a rare color. I have one in navy. I don't use it very much. I'd probably use British tan more.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s been a busy weekend fraught with drama and yard work.

The drama came yesterday after I turned into our driveway to discover to my horror that my truck’s brakes had catastrophically failed. 

My only two choices was either to smash headlong into a 55 gallon drum or sideswipe a woodpile before I shut off the ignition, thus losing my power steering. 

Fortunately, the woodpile suffered the damage rather than my truck.

On a happier note, my DH and I spent this morning mowing the lawn much to our two terriers delight.

Every tiny corpse of whatever small creature didn’t survive the winter was gleefully found and stashed beneath our deck for future fun.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s been a busy weekend fraught with drama and yard work.
> 
> The drama came yesterday after I turned into our driveway to discover to my horror that my truck’s brakes had catastrophically failed.
> 
> My only two choices was either to smash headlong into a 55 gallon drum or sideswipe a woodpile before I shut off the ignition, thus losing my power steering.
> 
> Fortunately, the woodpile suffered the damage rather than my truck.
> 
> On a happier note, my DH and I spent this morning mowing the lawn much to our two terriers delight.
> 
> Every tiny corpse of whatever small creature didn’t survive the winter was gleefully found and stashed beneath our deck for future fun.


Oh my goodness!  Thank God you weren’t hurt!  You are certainly never dull dear Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Weather is not really great around here and I cannot decide to go outside or stay in.
> Hope you all have fun.



The weather isn’t great here either, Ludmilla.
It’s raining right now…



westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday. It’s a gorgeous day in the countryside  I’m reunited here with my old Court and using her today. Way back when, I had three of these… Black, British Tan and olive green. My daughter has the first two and left me with my least favorite color   I do love the heavy leather, compact squareness and usefulness of the Coach Court bags so my olive gets use on and off when I’m here.
> 
> View attachment 5393373



I love green and I love your bag, westvillage.
The design is very trendy too.



Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s been a busy weekend fraught with drama and yard work.
> 
> The drama came yesterday after I turned into our driveway to discover to my horror that my truck’s brakes had catastrophically failed.
> 
> My only two choices was either to smash headlong into a 55 gallon drum or sideswipe a woodpile before I shut off the ignition, thus losing my power steering.
> 
> Fortunately, the woodpile suffered the damage rather than my truck.
> 
> On a happier note, my DH and I spent this morning mowing the lawn much to our two terriers delight.
> 
> Every tiny corpse of whatever small creature didn’t survive the winter was gleefully found and stashed beneath our deck for future fun.



Oh dear! 
I can’t imagine what would have happened if you had been on a motorway, Fim.
Fortunately you were in your driveway .
Congrats on the yard work. It probably helped you recover from the fright.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> I can’t imagine what would have happened if you had been on a motorway, Fim.
> Fortunately you were in your driveway .
> Congrats on the yard work. It probably helped you recover from the fright.



You’re right, Mariapia. I was very lucky I was home when the brakes failed.  

Hopefully I’ll be able to have the truck towed to the auto repair shop tomorrow.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness!  Thank God you weren’t hurt!  You are certainly never dull dear Fim!



But ultimately very lucky, Tomsmom. I was just turning down my road when the brake light first came on. I tapped the brakes and though they felt spongy they did slow me down enough to safely turn into my driveway. After that pffft!


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Happy Sunday. It’s a gorgeous day in the countryside  I’m reunited here with my old Court and using her today. Way back when, I had three of these… Black, British Tan and olive green. My daughter has the first two and left me with my least favorite color   I do love the heavy leather, compact squareness and usefulness of the Coach Court bags so my olive gets use on and off when I’m here.
> 
> View attachment 5393373


I like that olive a lot!
Hopefully, your daughter uses the two bags often. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s been a busy weekend fraught with drama and yard work.
> 
> The drama came yesterday after I turned into our driveway to discover to my horror that my truck’s brakes had catastrophically failed.
> 
> My only two choices was either to smash headlong into a 55 gallon drum or sideswipe a woodpile before I shut off the ignition, thus losing my power steering.
> 
> Fortunately, the woodpile suffered the damage rather than my truck.
> 
> On a happier note, my DH and I spent this morning mowing the lawn much to our two terriers delight.
> 
> Every tiny corpse of whatever small creature didn’t survive the winter was gleefully found and stashed beneath our deck for future fun.


Fim!
I am very happy that nothing serious happened!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Fetching a new iPad from the Apple store today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Fetching a new iPad from the Apple store today.


Yayyy!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Fetching a new iPad from the Apple store today.


Wonderful, Ludmilla  
I got a new one for my birthday and I love it.
Lighter weight than my old one which was  definitely stuck at Ios9 and had become much too slow after  years of abuse…


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yayyy!!


Yes! 


Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla
> I got a new one for my birthday and I love it.
> Lighter weight than my old one which was  definitely stuck at Ios9 and had become much too slow after  years of abuse…


It definitely is lighter weight, but thanks to the magic keyboard it is nearly as heavy as my macbook. 
Apart from that I love it, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes!
> 
> It definitely is lighter weight, but thanks to the magic keyboard it is nearly as heavy as my macbook.
> Apart from that I love it, too.


Will you need a new bag to carry it?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Will you need a new bag to carry it?


Haha. No.  As a proud owner of many LC Pliage bags I have a wide range to choose from.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.  

Mother’s Day is this upcoming Sunday. And I’ve been forewarned to expect a new bag from my daughter.  

This far I’ve been unable to wheedle a single hint from her as to what bag to expect.  

But I have to admit that I’m looking forward to being surprised.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Mother’s Day is this upcoming Sunday. And I’ve been forewarned to expect a new bag from my daughter.
> 
> This far I’ve been unable to wheedle a single hint from her as to what bag to expect.
> 
> But I have to admit that I’m looking forward to being surprised.


That’s sweet!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Mother’s Day is this upcoming Sunday. And I’ve been forewarned to expect a new bag from my daughter.
> 
> This far I’ve been unable to wheedle a single hint from her as to what bag to expect.
> 
> But I have to admit that I’m looking forward to being surprised.


We are all waiting to know what it is, Fim..

As for me, I had decided to order a bottle of perfume as a gift to a friend of mine and it arrived this morning.
Unfortunately, when I opened the parcel..I found a broken bottle. and my flat is smelling of perfume now…
I called CS, they asked me to take photos of the broken bottle, which I did. and now I am  waiting…
I should have ordered a bag, Fim…..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We are all waiting to know what it is, Fim..
> 
> As for me, I had decided to order a bottle of perfume as a gift to a friend of mine and it arrived this morning.
> Unfortunately, when I opened the parcel..I found a broken bottle. and my flat is smelling of perfume now…
> I called CS, they asked me to take photos of the broken bottle, which I did. and now I am  waiting…
> I should have ordered a bag, Fim…..



You had every reason to expect your order to arrive unbroken, Mariapia.  

Just as there should be no question that you deserve speedy restitution/refund.   

Was the fault with the way the perfume was packaged or clumsy handling by the delivery service?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You had every reason to expect your order to arrive unbroken, Mariapia.
> 
> Just as there should be no question that you deserve speedy restitution/refund.
> 
> Was the fault with the way the perfume was packaged or clumsy handling by the delivery service?



According to me, it happened before the perfume  was put into the parcel….
The site is reputable and only sells perfumes, they know their job.
The employee who was in charge might have dropped the bottle and preferred to keep it quiet for fear of losing their job or something of the kind….
I know, I know, I read too many police stories …..

Here is the piece of evidence


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> According to me, it happened before the perfume  was put into the parcel….
> The site is reputable and only sells perfumes, they know their job.
> The employee who was in charge might have dropped the bottle and preferred to keep it quiet for fear of losing their job or something of the kind….
> I know, I know, I read too many police stories …..
> 
> Here is the piece of evidence
> View attachment 5395054


Ughhh that’s terrible !


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ughhh that’s terrible !


Had it been for me, Tomsmom, I would have taken it better….
Let’s see how CS will manage this case.
Fingers crossed


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just got back home from the hairdressers. When I’d told her I was ready for a radical change she was almost afraid to ask me what I meant?  

We both had a good laugh after I told her that I wanted to part my hair on the other side rather than how I’ve been wearing it.  

So here’s my new “do” ably assisted by my gray Coach Kristin!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got back home from the hairdressers. When I’d told her I was ready for a radical change she was almost afraid to ask me what I meant?
> 
> We both had a good laugh after I told her that I wanted to part my hair on the other side rather than how I’ve been wearing it.
> 
> So here’s my new “do” ably assisted by my gray Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5395084


Super, Fim!
The hair, the outfit and Kristin…


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got back home from the hairdressers. When I’d told her I was ready for a radical change she was almost afraid to ask me what I meant?
> 
> We both had a good laugh after I told her that I wanted to part my hair on the other side rather than how I’ve been wearing it.
> 
> So here’s my new “do” ably assisted by my gray Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5395084


You look amazing!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Super, Fim!
> The hair, the outfit and Kristin…



Thank you, Mariapia.  

And as a fan of the inestimable  Maigret, I also think you’re right about the perfume being broken before it was shipped. It might’ve started out as a small crack that someone had hoped wouldn’t be noticed, but fell to pieces during transport.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> You look amazing!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

I’ve had the same hairdresser for many years and I shudder to think what will happen when she finally decides to retire.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> And as a fan of the inestimable  Maigret, I also think you’re right about the perfume being broken before it was shipped. It might’ve started out as a small crack that someone had hoped wouldn’t be noticed, but fell to pieces during transport.



We should start  a detective business, Fim.
We’d call it The Maigret Sisters….


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> Mother’s Day is this upcoming Sunday. And I’ve been forewarned to expect a new bag from my daughter.
> 
> This far I’ve been unable to wheedle a single hint from her as to what bag to expect.
> 
> But I have to admit that I’m looking forward to being surprised.


That's wonderful! No one has ever gotten me a bag as a gift.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> I’ve had the same hairdresser for many years and I shudder to think what will happen when she finally decides to retire.


Oh I totally understand. Mine moved to Florida and I haven’t found a good replacement .


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got back home from the hairdressers. When I’d told her I was ready for a radical change she was almost afraid to ask me what I meant?
> 
> We both had a good laugh after I told her that I wanted to part my hair on the other side rather than how I’ve been wearing it.
> 
> So here’s my new “do” ably assisted by my gray Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5395084


Great hair, Fim!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders. 

The late actress Diana Rigg was best known for her portrayal as Emma Peel in the campy British tv series _The Avengers._

But her role (later in her life) in the short lived series _Mrs. Bradley Mysteries _remains one of my favorites.

As portrayed by Diana Rigg and set in Britain in the nineteen twenties, Mrs. Bradley was sixty something, smart, stylish, and wittily sarcastic.

A role (model) I plan to pay homage to this rainy morning when I meet my argumentative younger sister for breakfast. 

And I already know the first words that will come out of her mouth. 

”Every day is Halloween for you isn’t it?”  




Outdoor pic dodging raindrops….shows off my Patricia Nash Nazaire in better light.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> The late actress Diana Rigg was best known for her portrayal as Emma Peel in the campy British tv series _The Avengers._
> 
> But her role (later in her life) in the short lived series _Mrs. Bradley Mysteries _remains one of my favorites.
> 
> As portrayed by Diana Rigg and set in Britain in the nineteen twenties, Mrs. Bradley was sixty something, smart, stylish, and wittily sarcastic.
> 
> A role (model) I plan to pay homage to this rainy morning when I meet my argumentative younger sister for breakfast.
> 
> And I already know the first words that will come out of her mouth.
> 
> ”Every day is Halloween for you isn’t it?”
> 
> View attachment 5395734
> 
> 
> Outdoor pic dodging raindrops….shows off my Patricia Nash Nazaire in better light.
> 
> View attachment 5395766


Love your outfit. And love Diana Rigg. Great rolemodel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag change!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5395770
> 
> Bag change!



Every time I see this LC my reaction is the same, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love your outfit. And love Diana Rigg. Great rolemodel.



I think what I always admired most about Diana Rigg was that she wasn’t afraid to show her age. And by doing so she was even more attractive rather than other actresses who went the Botox route with questionable results.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5395770
> 
> Bag change!


Great bag !!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Just got back home from the hairdressers. When I’d told her I was ready for a radical change she was almost afraid to ask me what I meant?
> 
> We both had a good laugh after I told her that I wanted to part my hair on the other side rather than how I’ve been wearing it.
> 
> So here’s my new “do” ably assisted by my gray Coach Kristin!
> 
> View attachment 5395084



Love this look    Your snarky lil’ sis should only do half so well


----------



## westvillage

Yikes ladies! A brake failure and a scented postal failure! Oh my .. I missed some action.

Fim, I hope that the car is on the mend and for you maybe a ‘megapint ‘ of wine to calm your nerves 

Mariapia ...I hope someone is taken to task for the broken bottle. Disappointing first ... then a mess!  

Ludmila ... A New Ipad

A twinge of iPad envy awakens since I’m keeping mine alive since 2014. I can hear it gasping, feel it lurching, but I dread the super-frustrating Password confusion that will ensue with the start of a new one.

Enjoy renewed quick and light IPad responding!

Mrs Peele ... Cheers


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Yikes ladies! A brake failure and a scented postal failure! Oh my .. I missed some action.
> 
> Fim, I hope that the car is on the mend and for you maybe a ‘megapint ‘ of wine to calm your nerves
> 
> Mariapia ...I hope someone is taken to task for the broken bottle. Disappointing first ... then a mess!
> 
> Ludmila ... A New Ipad
> 
> A twinge of iPad envy awakens since I’m keeping mine alive since 2014. I can hear it gasping, feel it lurching, but I dread the super-frustrating Password confusion that will ensue with the start of a new one.
> 
> Enjoy renewed quick and light IPad responding!
> 
> Mrs Peele ... Cheers



Have you lost your password, westvillage?


----------



## westvillage

Honestly, it seems I have a list of passwords and I’m not sure which will need to be reentered since it’s been so long. But the ones that concern me most are the Apple ID, the several emails that I use and the cloud ID. I’ve reworked these several times in order to use an old Mac when I had to have a laptop for classes during Lockdown. I hated it!  Now I’m jittery about losing my one solid means of connection  This IPad is no longer going to be supported fully and I dread that day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Honestly, it seems I have a list of passwords and I’m not sure which will need to be reentered since it’s been so long. But the ones that concern me most are the Apple ID, the several emails that I use and the cloud ID. I’ve reworked these several times in order to use an old Mac when I had to have a laptop for classes during Lockdown. I hated it!  Now I’m jittery about losing my one solid means of connection  This IPad is no longer going to be supported fully and I dread that day.



I don’t know if this helps, westvillage, but I have an old iPad 2 along with my iPad 10. I was able to reset myApple ID to include both devices.

Admittedly my old iPad 2 doesn’t support all the more recent apps. But it still allows me access to my email as well as playing all its older games that have long since been discontinued that I still enjoy.

My advice, if possible, is to keep both your iPads functional. Your older one can serve as a backup while a newer one will support all the newer apps.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t know if this helps, westvillage, but I have an old iPad 2 along with my iPad 10. I was able to reset myApple ID to include both devices.
> 
> Admittedly my old iPad 2 doesn’t support all the more recent apps. But it still allows me access to my email as well as playing all its older games that have long since been discontinued that I still enjoy.
> 
> My advice, if possible, is to keep both your iPads functional. Your older one can serve as a backup while a newer one will support all the newer apps.


I don't have an ipad but I bought a new tablet to replace an older one. I use both of them. There are a few games that I would have lost my progress if I had installed them on the new tablet because I never registered.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t know if this helps, westvillage, but I have an old iPad 2 along with my iPad 10. I was able to reset myApple ID to include both devices.
> 
> Admittedly my old iPad 2 doesn’t support all the more recent apps. But it still allows me access to my email as well as playing all its older games that have long since been discontinued that I still enjoy.
> 
> My advice, if possible, is to keep both your iPads functional. Your older one can serve as a backup while a newer one will support all the newer apps.



Good advice..
Thanks!  
I didn’t know I could keep them both functional.  I’ve been thinking that when a new one is activated, the old one becomes non-recognizable, but I’d like to keep this old one to use with a tower speaker for music. I do it now but of course it ties up the IPad.  I’d dedicate it to that use as my little sound System.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Good advice..
> Thanks!
> I didn’t know I could keep them both functional.  I’ve been thinking that when a new one is activated, the old one becomes non-recognizable, but I’d like to keep this old one to use with a tower speaker for music. I do it now but of course it ties up the IPad.  I’d dedicate it to that use as my little sound System.



Sounds like a plan! (No pun intended)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Here in my home County, it’s Cinco de Mayo. 




A holiday enthusiastically embraced with the same verve as St.
Patrick’s Day, Fourth of July, etc. 

And with that, I’m taking my Blue Cuir with me to pick up a piñata to drop off at my niece’s office for their lunch time fiesta.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy cinco de mayo!  

I’ve tested positive for Covid so so t be celebrating. I’m quarantining for 5 days and I’m quite bored already. Maybe it’s time to rearrange the bag-storage?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy cinco de mayo!
> 
> I’ve tested positive for Covid so so t be celebrating. I’m quarantining for 5 days and I’m quite bored already. Maybe it’s time to rearrange the bag-storage?



So sorry to hear you tested positive, Tomsmom.  

I like your idea of rearranging bags to keep you occupied.  

Just remember to get plenty of rest, maybe do a spot of binge watching, and order plenty of your favorite take out.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I don’t know if this helps, westvillage, but I have an old iPad 2 along with my iPad 10. I was able to reset myApple ID to include both devices.
> 
> Admittedly my old iPad 2 doesn’t support all the more recent apps. But it still allows me access to my email as well as playing all its older games that have long since been discontinued that I still enjoy.
> 
> My advice, if possible, is to keep both your iPads functional. Your older one can serve as a backup while a newer one will support all the newer apps.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Here in my home County, it’s Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 5396530
> 
> 
> A holiday enthusiastically embraced with the same verve as St.
> Patrick’s Day, Fourth of July, etc.
> 
> And with that, I’m taking my Blue Cuir with me to pick up a piñata to drop off at my niece’s office for their lunch time fiesta.
> 
> View attachment 5396561



Pure perfection. fFim




Tomsmom said:


> Happy cinco de mayo!
> 
> I’ve tested positive for Covid so so t be celebrating. I’m quarantining for 5 days and I’m quite bored already. Maybe it’s time to rearrange the bag-storage?



Oh dear!

I hope you aren’t feeling too tired, Tomsmom.
Try to have a good rest between trips to the bag-storage.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Every time I see this LC my reaction is the same, Ludmilla!


Thank you!


Fimpagebag said:


> I think what I always admired most about Diana Rigg was that she wasn’t afraid to show her age. And by doing so she was even more attractive rather than other actresses who went the Botox route with questionable results.


I hope I will age as gracefully like her.
(Not that I can afford Botox.)


Tomsmom said:


> Great bag !!


Thank you and get well soon!!!


westvillage said:


> Yikes ladies! A brake failure and a scented postal failure! Oh my .. I missed some action.
> 
> Fim, I hope that the car is on the mend and for you maybe a ‘megapint ‘ of wine to calm your nerves
> 
> Mariapia ...I hope someone is taken to task for the broken bottle. Disappointing first ... then a mess!
> 
> Ludmila ... A New Ipad
> 
> A twinge of iPad envy awakens since I’m keeping mine alive since 2014. I can hear it gasping, feel it lurching, but I dread the super-frustrating Password confusion that will ensue with the start of a new one.
> 
> Enjoy renewed quick and light IPad responding!
> 
> Mrs Peele ... Cheers


Like Fim I still have my old iPad (2016) running. Podcasts were not transitioned properly, so I listen to them on the old one.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> So sorry to hear you tested positive, Tomsmom.
> 
> I like your idea of rearranging bags to keep you occupied.
> 
> Just remember to get plenty of rest, maybe do a spot of binge watching, and ordeplenty of your favorite take out.



Thank you!
I opened the armoire where I keep my bags and promptly closed it, not today


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!
> I opened the armoire where I keep my bags and promptly closed it, not today



Good decision, Tomsmom. 

You are such a caring person, always doing everything you can for others that it must be hard to put yourself first.  

But that’s what you need to do until you’re feeling better.


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you!
> I opened the armoire where I keep my bags and promptly closed it, not today



I get it. Rest and do all the healing things that you possibly can. Maybe bag life will proceed in your imagination until the brunt of Covid passes. Sending you all good wishes .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Pure perfection. fFim



Thank you, Mariapia. 

As I was leaving my niece’s office I heard one of her coworkers tell my niece, “I hope I look that good when I’m an old lady.”


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Here in my home County, it’s Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 5396530
> 
> 
> A holiday enthusiastically embraced with the same verve as St.
> Patrick’s Day, Fourth of July, etc.
> 
> And with that, I’m taking my Blue Cuir with me to pick up a piñata to drop off at my niece’s office for their lunch time fiesta.
> 
> View attachment 5396561


Another attractive look! Love the blouse pattern and cut, and the belt with it. Of course the bag!

We have a Mexican restaurant in the little town near us. Maybe we’ll do takeout from there tonight. Love an impromptu celebration with a high calorie count…


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> As I was leaving my niece’s office I heard one of her coworkers tell my niece, “I hope I look that good when I’m an old lady.”



OWN IT!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Another attractive look! Love the blouse pattern and cut, and the belt with it. Of course the bag!
> 
> *Glad you approve, westvillage.  *
> 
> We have a Mexican restaurant in the little town near us. Maybe we’ll do takeout from there tonight. Love an impromptu celebration with a high calorie count…



*Great idea!  *



westvillage said:


> OWN IT!!!



*I always do.  *


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Here in my home County, it’s Cinco de Mayo.
> 
> View attachment 5396530
> 
> 
> A holiday enthusiastically embraced with the same verve as St.
> Patrick’s Day, Fourth of July, etc.
> 
> And with that, I’m taking my Blue Cuir with me to pick up a piñata to drop off at my niece’s office for their lunch time fiesta.
> 
> View attachment 5396561


I love this!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I love this!!



Thank you, Tomsmom.  

Give your Blue Cuir a hug from me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

The secret to owning as many bags as I do is recognizing the difference between happiness and baggage.  

Baggage is that niggling guilt I used to feel when I’d consider
purchasing yet another bag to add to my already considerable collection. 

But that particular demon was exorcised when I eventually realized that that it’s not about how many bags I own, but how they make me feel. 

My bags can make an old outfit new, lift my spirits, and take me anywhere I want to go. 

Because they’re not acquisitions as much as trusted companions. And who can ever have enough friends?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday, all!





Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!



Happy Friday, ladies.  

Ludmilla, what does your weekend look like? Knowing how hard you work, I hope you’ll find time to have some fun.  

Tomsmom, I hope you’re not feeling too terrible.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The secret to owning as many bags as I do is recognizing the difference between happiness and baggage.
> 
> Baggage is that niggling guilt I used to feel when I’d consider
> purchasing yet another bag to add to my already considerable collection.
> 
> But that particular demon was exorcised when I eventually realized that that it’s not about how many bags I own, but how they make me feel.
> 
> My bags can make an old outfit new, lift my spirits, and take me anywhere I want to go.
> 
> Because they’re not acquisitions as much as trusted companions. And who can ever have enough friends?


 

I couldn’t have said it better, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The secret to owning as many bags as I do is recognizing the difference between happiness and baggage.
> 
> Baggage is that niggling guilt I used to feel when I’d consider
> purchasing yet another bag to add to my already considerable collection.
> 
> But that particular demon was exorcised when I eventually realized that that it’s not about how many bags I own, but how they make me feel.
> 
> My bags can make an old outfit new, lift my spirits, and take me anywhere I want to go.
> 
> Because they’re not acquisitions as much as trusted companions. And who can ever have enough friends?


So true!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, ladies.
> 
> Ludmilla, what does your weekend look like? Knowing how hard you work, I hope you’ll find time to have some fun.
> 
> Tomsmom, I hope you’re not feeling too terrible.


Thank you for being concerned Fim you’re sweet. I feel like I have an unending cold/light flu. No fever so far thank God .


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for being concerned Fim you’re sweet. I feel like I have an unending cold/light flu. No fever so far thank God .



Wishing you the lightest of cases


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Wishing you the lightest of cases


Thank you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, ladies.
> 
> Ludmilla, what does your weekend look like? Knowing how hard you work, I hope you’ll find time to have some fun.
> 
> Tomsmom, I hope you’re not feeling too terrible.


I am at home at the country. My sister is celebrating her birthday tomorrow. All in all I feel terribly exhausted snd want to leave the planet. 


Tomsmom said:


> Thank you for being concerned Fim you’re sweet. I feel like I have an unending cold/light flu. No fever so far thank God .


Hope you feel well, soon. try to rest!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am at home at the country. My sister is celebrating her birthday tomorrow. All in all I feel terribly exhausted snd want to leave the planet.



There never seems to be any rest for the weary, Ludmilla. 

Unfortunately the rest of the planets in our solar system offer small comfort. 

In fact they greatly resemble all those annoying people we have to deal with in our lives. 

Mercury is a burn out and Venus too toxic. Mars makes you die for a drink while Jupiter and Saturn are just two giant gas bags.

And the only good thing you can say about Uranus is that it’s aptly named.

Neptune really isn’t any better. It’s a giant windbag from which there seems to be no escape.

And that, my dear Ludmilla, cosmically sums up my family’s parties in a nutshell.

Hopefully your family‘s get togethers prove more enjoyable.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

It’s amazing what you can find in a hardware store. Along with all the usual hardware fare, our local Ace Hardware had a rack of reduced price one size fits all turtleneck knit capes for sale.

Not surprisingly, I couldn’t resist. 




Now all I have to do is decide is what bag to wear with it? 

Favoring a dark brown similar to the color of the cape’s decorative buttons, I have yet to decide between two candidates in mind. One handheld or one hands free. 

Decisions, decisions….


----------



## Fimpagebag

When in doubt….choose both!  

My handheld Gerard Darel 24hr…




And my smaller dark brown Dooney that can be either handheld or worn hands free with its long strap beneath my cape.


----------



## Tomsmom

Love the new cape Fim!  I chose the Darrel bag, the cape is a great color on you !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the new cape Fim!  I chose the Darrel bag, the cape is a great color on you !



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

While the Dooney is a good option for hands free convenience, I must admit that I’m more partial to the Darel myself.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> When in doubt….choose both!
> 
> My handheld Gerard Darel 24hr…
> 
> View attachment 5398021
> 
> 
> And my smaller dark brown Dooney that can be either handheld or worn hands free with its long strap beneath my cape.
> 
> View attachment 5398022
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398036



Both are handsome bags. Handheld seems to look better with a cape. Since the cape is full, I prefer the  Dooney as a handheld. Darel adds additional fullness. JMHO. The cape is a good look and can go with so much, and on many weather days like today when it’s unseasonably cold, yet midSpring. Enjoy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Both are handsome bags. Handheld seems to look better with a cape. Since the cape is full, I prefer the  Dooney as a handheld. Darel adds additional fullness. JMHO. The cape is a good look and can go with so much, and on many weather days like today when it’s unseasonably cold, yet midSpring. Enjoy!



You’re right not only about the weather, westvillage. 

Handheld is definitely the way to go with a cape.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> When in doubt….choose both!
> 
> My handheld Gerard Darel 24hr…
> 
> View attachment 5398021
> 
> 
> And my smaller dark brown Dooney that can be either handheld or worn hands free with its long strap beneath my cape.
> 
> View attachment 5398022
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398036


I love your cape, Fim, and , though I love your Dooney, I would choose the Gérard Darel.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> When in doubt….choose both!
> 
> My handheld Gerard Darel 24hr…
> 
> View attachment 5398021
> 
> 
> And my smaller dark brown Dooney that can be either handheld or worn hands free with its long strap beneath my cape.
> 
> View attachment 5398022
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5398036


Looking classy as ever Fim...they all look great...its hard to choose.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

And happy Mother’s Day where applicable. 

The bag my daughter bought me for Mother’s Day is stuck in transit, it’s exact whereabouts known only to the Postal Service. 

But as I assured my daughter over the phone yesterday that it‘s “the thought that counts” more than any actual gift. 

And the fact that a certain used Patricia Nash Vienna had caught my eye at the Thrift Store earlier in the day…..


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> And happy Mother’s Day where applicable.
> 
> The bag my daughter bought me for Mother’s Day is stuck in transit, it’s exact whereabouts known only to the Postal Service.
> 
> But as I assured my daughter over the phone yesterday that it‘s “the thought that counts” more than any actual gift.
> 
> And the fact that a certain used Patricia Nash Vienna had caught my eye at the Thrift Store earlier in the day…..
> 
> View attachment 5398711


That’s a beautiful bag, love the colors and style!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Mothers Day my island moms!


----------



## westvillage

I love that Patricia Nash bag!  Love it  

So now there are two …

One that showed up as a surprise from the “Thrift-gift” fairy, and one that will keep Mother’s Day going beyond one day    Enjoy!


----------



## westvillage

Thank you Tomsmom and Fim.

And Happy Mother’s Day to all who celebrate it in any and all ways

I have the tradition with my kids whereby they send flowers. That way wherever they are, and wherever I happen to be, it’s an easy yet lovely acknowledgment of all my sacrifice and suffering


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Thank you Tomsmom and Fim.
> 
> And Happy Mother’s Day to all who celebrate it in any and all ways
> 
> I have the tradition with my kids whereby they send flowers. That way wherever they are, and wherever I happen to be, it’s an easy yet lovely acknowledgment of all my sacrifice and suffering



What a lovely way to celebrate the day in a house filled with flowers, westvillage.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> And happy Mother’s Day where applicable.
> 
> The bag my daughter bought me for Mother’s Day is stuck in transit, it’s exact whereabouts known only to the Postal Service.
> 
> But as I assured my daughter over the phone yesterday that it‘s “the thought that counts” more than any actual gift.
> 
> And the fact that a certain used Patricia Nash Vienna had caught my eye at the Thrift Store earlier in the day…..
> 
> View attachment 5398711


An other great find, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, the sun is shining today …It seems  that Spring is finally coming.
One of my Berthille is coming out too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the sun is shining today …It seems  that Spring is finally coming.
> One of my Berthille is coming out too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5399451



Not just one of your Berthille, Mariapia… my favorite Berthille.  

Instead of being weighed down by the responsibility to its heritage as a similar style Hermès, your Berthille is the epitome of a Spring day, whether window shopping or at a cafe.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Not just one of your Berthille, Mariapia… my favorite Berthille.
> 
> Instead of being weighed down by the responsibility to its heritage as a similar style Hermès, your Berthille is the epitome of a Spring day, whether window shopping or at a cafe.


Thank you, Fim  
My Berthille, as it is 35cm long and 15 cm deep is one of my most practical bags.
It’s also a tote, which means it’s easy to get in and out of in two seconds tops.
It’s not a black hole either, Should I need to answer my phone, or take out  my wallet  at the cash desk, I find it immediately.
Of course, nothing is perfect in this world…
My Berthille is a little heavy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you, Fim 
My Berthille, as it is 35cm long and 15 cm deep is one of my most practical bags.
It’s also a tote, which means it’s easy to get in and out of in two seconds tops.
It’s not a black hole either, Should I need to answer my phone, or take out  my wallet  at the cash desk, I find it immediately.
Of course, nothing is perfect in this world…
My Berthille is a little heavy.
[/QUOTE]

All the same, your Berthille is most definitely worth the “weight”, Mariapia.

As for nothing being perfect bag wise in this world…  

My Mother’s Day bag arrived late yesterday afternoon.  

It’s a later generation Coach Kristin (like my Buttercup) but I’m not quite sure how I feel about the color.   

I generally prefer a deeper color purple, so this shade is very much a departure for me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Fim
> My Berthille, as it is 35cm long and 15 cm deep is one of my most practical bags.
> It’s also a tote, which means it’s easy to get in and out of in two seconds tops.
> It’s not a black hole either, Should I need to answer my phone, or take out  my wallet  at the cash desk, I find it immediately.
> Of course, nothing is perfect in this world…
> My Berthille is a little heavy.



All the same, your Berthille is most definitely worth the “weight”, Mariapia.

As for nothing being perfect bag wise in this world… 

My Mother’s Day bag arrived late yesterday afternoon. 

It’s a later generation Coach Kristin (like my Buttercup) but I’m not quite sure how I feel about the color.  

I generally prefer a deeper color purple, so this shade is very much a departure for me. 

View attachment 5400019

[/QUOTE]
Beautiful gift!  I understand your hesitation about the color, give her a chance.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Fim
> My Berthille, as it is 35cm long and 15 cm deep is one of my most practical bags.
> It’s also a tote, which means it’s easy to get in and out of in two seconds tops.
> It’s not a black hole either, Should I need to answer my phone, or take out  my wallet  at the cash desk, I find it immediately.
> Of course, nothing is perfect in this world…
> My Berthille is a little heavy.



All the same, your Berthille is most definitely worth the “weight”, Mariapia.

As for nothing being perfect bag wise in this world… 

My Mother’s Day bag arrived late yesterday afternoon. 

It’s a later generation Coach Kristin (like my Buttercup) but I’m not quite sure how I feel about the color.  

I generally prefer a deeper color purple, so this shade is very much a departure for me. 

View attachment 5400019

[/QUOTE]

I love the colour, Fim.
You can wear it all year round  and it will go with everything.
A deep purple colour often changes with time and will get lighter in an irregular way.
Yours won‘t.
What a beautiful gift.
Congrats to your DD.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!
Sorry for the delay … weekend was busy. And to be honest, brother managed to ruin my sister‘s birthday party for me.
Love the new bag, Fim. I am  with Tomsmom - give her a try. 
Also like the cape and the new Patricia Nash.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> Sorry for the delay … weekend was busy. And to be honest, brother managed to ruin my sister‘s birthday party for me.
> Love the new bag, Fim. I am  with Tomsmom - give her a try.
> Also like the cape and the new Patricia Nash.



What did your brother do, Ludmilla?


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> All the same, your Berthille is most definitely worth the “weight”, Mariapia.
> 
> As for nothing being perfect bag wise in this world…
> 
> My Mother’s Day bag arrived late yesterday afternoon.
> 
> It’s a later generation Coach Kristin (like my Buttercup) but I’m not quite sure how I feel about the color.
> 
> I generally prefer a deeper color purple, so this shade is very much a departure for me.
> 
> View attachment 5400019


I like the color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Going out to dinner with my Mother’s Day bag.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Going out to dinner with my Mother’s Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5400398



Quite a unique color. Orchid?? I agree to give it a chance … you just may bond. With your outfit for dinner, Kristin takes the stage.  Brava!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Going out to dinner with my Mother’s Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5400398


----------



## Tomsmom

I’m back at work, I was supposed to return yesterday but my infected tooth reared up and I had to have it pulled. So here I am today, I was a little nervous because I’d been out a whole week, I’ve never been out that long. I received such a warm welcome back it was so so nice! 
I even changed bags, in my LV Manhattan, pic later.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> What did your brother do, Ludmilla?


Completely strange stuff. His birthday present to my sister is a barbecue. She can bring people. But - his words „no one over 80“ (my parents). When she said, that she wants me to come, he made a long winded answer that stated indirectly that I am also not allowed to come.
(As my niece - his daughter - understood him the same way as I did, I guess I am not making stuff up.)


Fimpagebag said:


> Going out to dinner with my Mother’s Day bag.
> 
> View attachment 5400398


Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I’m back at work, I was supposed to return yesterday but my infected tooth reared up and I had to have it pulled. So here I am today, I was a little nervous because I’d been out a whole week, I’ve never been out that long. I received such a warm welcome back it was so so nice!
> I even changed bags, in my LV Manhattan, pic later.


Glad you are back to work.
Not glad about your tooth, though.  Hope you are not too much in pain.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day!
> View attachment 5400707


That color is to die for!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That color is to die for!!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Completely strange stuff. His birthday present to my sister is a barbecue. She can bring people. But - his words „no one over 80“ (my parents). When she said, that she wants me to come, he made a long winded answer that stated indirectly that I am also not allowed to come.
> (As my niece - his daughter - understood him the same way as I did, I guess I am not making stuff up.)



There’s always one in every family, Ludmilla. 

No matter what the occasion, they have to make it all about themselves.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day!
> View attachment 5400707



All I can do is drool, Ludmilla!  

A great bag that has it all. Wonderful leather, deep rich color, and signature design.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’m back at work, I was supposed to return yesterday but my infected tooth reared up and I had to have it pulled. So here I am today, I was a little nervous because I’d been out a whole week, I’ve never been out that long. I received such a warm welcome back it was so so nice!
> I even changed bags, in my LV Manhattan, pic later.



Glad you’re better, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  
Our new riding lawn mower was delivered this morning much to my DH’s delight.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> Our new riding lawn mower was delivered this morning much to my DH’s delight.
> 
> View attachment 5400767


Whoooohooooo!!!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> There’s always one in every family, Ludmilla.
> 
> No matter what the occasion, they have to make it all about themselves.


Obviously. It was totally bizarre. I have no problem that they invite my sister only. But, the way it was transported was way off.
Thank you for the bag love. At the moment I am suffering the too man bags too many options issue. I want to use all at one and at the same time none at all. Sigh. Life is easier when you have only a handful of bags to choose from. 
Love your new lawntoy.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Completely strange stuff. His birthday present to my sister is a barbecue. She can bring people. But - his words „no one over 80“ (my parents). When she said, that she wants me to come, he made a long winded answer that stated indirectly that I am also not allowed to come.
> (As my niece - his daughter - understood him the same way as I did, I guess I am not making stuff up.)
> 
> Love this!


I’m sorry Ludmilla, there is always some sort of drama surrounding family gatherings, it stinks. Huge hugs!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Obviously. It was totally bizarre. I have no problem that they invite my sister only. But, the way it was transported was way off.
> Thank you for the bag love. At the moment I am suffering the too man bags too many options issue. I want to use all at one and at the same time none at all. Sigh. Life is easier when you have only a handful of bags to choose from.
> Love your new lawntoy.



I think there are times when we all experience that same multi bag dilemma, Ludmilla!  
So many bags, so many choices….


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Completely strange stuff. His birthday present to my sister is a barbecue. She can bring people. But - his words „no one over 80“ (my parents). When she said, that she wants me to come, he made a long winded answer that stated indirectly that I am also not allowed to come.
> (As my niece - his daughter - understood him the same way as I did, I guess I am not making stuff up.)
> 
> Why does your brother make things complicated when they should be simple?
> Especially when it means excluding his parents and his sister from a happy family gathering…? I am speechless





Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day!
> View attachment 5400707



Alexa, I love you




Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> Our new riding lawn mower was delivered this morning much to my DH’s delight.
> 
> View attachment 5400767



Fim, your DH was probably as excited as you are when you receive a new bag.



Ludmilla said:


> Obviously. It was totally bizarre. I have no problem that they invite my sister only. But, the way it was transported was way off.
> Thank you for the bag love. At the moment I am suffering the too man bags too many options issue. I want to use all at one and at the same time none at all. Sigh. Life is easier when you have only a handful of bags to choose from.
> Love your new lawntoy.



I am glad to know I am not the only one to feel that way, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

So today I wore my Manhattan but while in the food store I was trying to easily put my wallet away and discovered I’m carrying more than usual, so I promptly changed bags again lol!
The Manhattan:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So today I wore my Manhattan but while in the food store I was trying to easily put my wallet away and discovered I’m carrying more than usual, so I promptly changed bags again lol!
> The Manhattan:
> View attachment 5400911



I love your Manhattan, Tomsmom.  

But I’m admittedly ignorant as to its dimensions. Just how big a bag is it?


----------



## WineLover

Tomsmom said:


> So today I wore my Manhattan but while in the food store I was trying to easily put my wallet away and discovered I’m carrying more than usual, so I promptly changed bags again lol!
> The Manhattan:
> View attachment 5400911


Beautiful bag! One of my all time favorites.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Gerald Darel today.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So today I wore my Manhattan but while in the food store I was trying to easily put my wallet away and discovered I’m carrying more than usual, so I promptly changed bags again lol!
> The Manhattan:
> View attachment 5400911





Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Gerald Darel today.
> View attachment 5401194


Wow  
It’s early morning here and  we already have pics of two lovely bags .
Congrats on your choice, Ludmilla and Tomsmom.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> I love your Manhattan, Tomsmom.
> 
> But I’m admittedly ignorant as to its dimensions. Just how big a bag is it?


I already put her away but I would guess about 11” tall by 9” wide keep in mind I’m terrible at estimating. The bag is semi structured that’s where the issue lies, I do better with a tote or hobo.


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to the more flexible mm Neverful


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the more flexible mm Neverful
> View attachment 5401286



Everyone should have a Neverfull, ( or one of her cousins  ) Tomsmom..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Gerald Darel today.
> View attachment 5401194



I can think of no better compliment than after seeing this bag when you first got her, I knew I had to have one of my own, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the more flexible mm Neverful
> View attachment 5401286



I absolutely have to agree with Mariapia, Tomsmom.  



Mariapia said:


> Everyone should have a Neverfull, ( or one of her cousins  ) Tomsmom..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

As further proof of my bag insanity, I’ll be shopping today not for another bag, but specifically *for *things to go with either or both my Mother’s Day Kristin and/or my PN Thrift Store find. 

(And before you ask, the answer is “yes.” I‘ll be carrying both bags with me)




Fortunately all our local shop owners are well aware of my idiosyncrasies by now. 

Who knows? I might even work in a trip to the hardware store in case there‘s any other capes left over from their end of season sale.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Wow
> It’s early morning here and  we already have pics of two lovely bags .
> Congrats on your choice, Ludmilla and Tomsmom.


Thank you!  


Tomsmom said:


> I already put her away but I would guess about 11” tall by 9” wide keep in mind I’m terrible at estimating. The bag is semi structured that’s where the issue lies, I do better with a tote or hobo.


I am better with totes and hobos, too.


Fimpagebag said:


> I can think of no better compliment than after seeing this bag when you first got her, I knew I had to have one of my own, Ludmilla!


Thank you! 
Your Darels are very pretty, too. The pic of your dark brown one reminded me to take mine out again.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As further proof of my bag insanity, I’ll be shopping today not for another bag, but specifically *for *things to go with either or both my Mother’s Day Kristin and/or my PN Thrift Store find.
> 
> (And before you ask, the answer is “yes.” I‘ll be carrying both bags with me)
> 
> View attachment 5401332
> 
> 
> Fortunately all our local shop owners are well aware of my idiosyncrasies by now.
> 
> Who knows? I might even work in a trip to the hardware store in case there‘s any other capes left over from their end of season sale.


I was out and about with 2 bags today, too. But one was a nylon laptop bag and nothing fancy like your two bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Made the mistake and took a look at the Darel Website. They have tons of new colours of the 24h.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Made the mistake and took a look at the Darel Website. They have tons of new colours of the 24h.


Lol be strong!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lol be strong!


I need to stay away from websites.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As further proof of my bag insanity, I’ll be shopping today not for another bag, but specifically *for *things to go with either or both my Mother’s Day Kristin and/or my PN Thrift Store find.
> 
> (And before you ask, the answer is “yes.” I‘ll be carrying both bags with me)
> 
> View attachment 5401332
> 
> 
> Fortunately all our local shop owners are well aware of my idiosyncrasies by now.
> 
> Who knows? I might even work in a trip to the hardware store in case there‘s any other capes left over from their end of season sale.



We can’t wait to see what you will find and go home with, Fim.



Ludmilla said:


> Made the mistake and took a look at the Darel Website. They have tons of new colours of the 24h.





Ludmilla said:


> I need to stay away from websites.



One of my favourite sites is Yoox, I can spend hours looking at all their bags but  there are so many beautiful ones  that I find it impossible to make up my mind…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Results from my shopping trip focusing on my Mother’s Day Kristin….

A bizarre blouse I couldn’t resist….




And a sweater and scarf combo….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Results from my shopping trip focusing on my Mother’s Day Kristin….
> 
> A bizarre blouse I couldn’t resist….
> 
> View attachment 5401557
> 
> 
> And a sweater and scarf combo….
> 
> View attachment 5401561


Love your new outfits!
One pf the Darels I saw today had a similar colour to your Kristin. you are up to date!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Results from my shopping trip focusing on my Mother’s Day Kristin….
> 
> A bizarre blouse I couldn’t resist….
> 
> View attachment 5401557
> 
> 
> And a sweater and scarf combo….
> 
> View attachment 5401561


Love that first blouse!  You look beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Results from my shopping trip focusing on my Mother’s Day Kristin….
> 
> A bizarre blouse I couldn’t resist….
> 
> View attachment 5401557
> 
> 
> And a sweater and scarf combo….
> 
> View attachment 5401561


Perfect, Fim.
We all knew you would find what you were looking for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love your new outfits!
> One pf the Darels I saw today had a similar colour to your Kristin. you are up to date!





Tomsmom said:


> Love that first blouse!  You look beautiful!






Mariapia said:


> Perfect, Fim.
> We all knew you would find what you were looking for.




Thank you, ladies.  

I admit I was pleasantly surprised to find what I did.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> Results from my shopping trip focusing on my Mother’s Day Kristin….
> 
> A bizarre blouse I couldn’t resist….
> 
> View attachment 5401557
> 
> 
> And a sweater and scarf combo….
> 
> View attachment 5401561


loving the blouse...very Emilio Pucci-esk


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday everyone.
Finally (as it is raining) I took the Speedster out again.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone.
> Finally (as it is raining) I took the Speedster out again.
> View attachment 5402174


Rain or shine, your Speedy is always an excellent choice, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Rain or shine, your Speedy is always an excellent choice, Ludmilla.


Thank you, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone.
> Finally (as it is raining) I took the Speedster out again.
> View attachment 5402174



Wonderful choice no matter what the day may bring, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday everyone.
> Finally (as it is raining) I took the Speedster out again.
> View attachment 5402174


Great choice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful choice no matter what the day may bring, Ludmilla!





Tomsmom said:


> Great choice!


Thank you! 
Should wear the bag more often. But, I have way too many bags to do that.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Should wear the bag more often. But, I have way too many bags to do that.


Lol!  Stay in the bag for a week, then change.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Lol!  Stay in the bag for a week, then change.


I try, but as I have to carry varying stuff to work and back it does not work out.  First world problems.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Results from my shopping trip focusing on my Mother’s Day Kristin….
> 
> A bizarre blouse I couldn’t resist….
> 
> View attachment 5401557
> 
> 
> And a sweater and scarf combo….
> 
> View attachment 5401561



These are lovely. Hope you’re feeling good about the bag color now that it’s supported by pieces in your wardrobe. The bag looks really good with them


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Should wear the bag more often. But, I have way too many bags to do that.



Your Speedy looks nicely broken in though, so it must be getting out and about just enough


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> These are lovely. Hope you’re feeling good about the bag color now that it’s supported by pieces in your wardrobe. The bag looks really good with them



You are very wise, westvillage. I do feel a lot better about the bag color now.  

And I’m seeing possibilities for it beyond those few supporting pieces I‘ve acquired.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Giving the color wheel a whirl with my dusty pink Valentina Fiore…


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Giving the color wheel a whirl with my dusty pink Valentina Fiore…
> 
> View attachment 5403275


That pink against the green grass is stunning. Love the shape of this bag too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Giving the color wheel a whirl with my dusty pink Valentina Fiore…
> 
> View attachment 5403275


Love it!
The pic looks like an ad.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> That pink against the green grass is stunning. Love the shape of this bag too!





Ludmilla said:


> Love it!
> The pic looks like an ad.



I was surprised at how well the pic turned out as well, ladies.  

But if I had to write an ad to go with it, it might go something like this…    

_“Looking for a hand made Italian bag in a color you can’t quite describe and won’t wear everyday,this is the bag for you!”    _


----------



## westvillage

I really like those Valentina Fiore bags. I’m a sucker for anything with larger weaving..I even have woven couch pillows (hair calf ... not so wild about that but the size and color are right and the weaving gives interest to basically a beige square.)

Anyway, I was thinking about your VFs recently. The Bottega large strappy woven tote became a thing here in the city among lap top carriers so I see  them from time to time. But I think I first saw the large weave on VFiore in, perhaps, the same store where you bought yours...a number of years ago.  You had a good eye in picking up your first one


----------



## westvillage

Back in the city and into the inevitable black palette. This little lady has been my week-long companion ....


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I really like those Valentina Fiore bags. I’m a sucker for anything with larger weaving..I even have woven couch pillows (hair calf ... not so wild about that but the size and color are right and the weaving gives interest to basically a beige square.)
> 
> Anyway, I was thinking about your VFs recently. The Bottega large strappy woven tote became a thing here in the city among lap top carriers so I see  them from time to time. But I think I first saw the large weave on VFiore in, perhaps, the same store where you bought yours...a number of years ago.  You had a good eye in picking up your first one



*Interestingly enough, it was my being inspired by the BV cassette bag that eventually led me to the less cost prohibitive VFiore, westvillage.  *



westvillage said:


> Back in the city and into the inevitable black palette. This little lady has been my week-long companion ....
> 
> *Love your little lady, westvillage.   *
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5403542


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Back in the city and into the inevitable black palette. This little lady has been my week-long companion ....
> 
> View attachment 5403542


I love it! I'm thinking about changing into my cerise smooth leather one.


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Back in the city and into the inevitable black palette. This little lady has been my week-long companion ....
> 
> View attachment 5403542


Such a great looking tote!


----------



## westvillage

whateve said:


> I love it! I'm thinking about changing into my cerise smooth leather one.



@whateve .... When and if you do, please post a quick pic. I know that color but wasn’t aware there was a smooth leather version. I bought this one at the end of its shelf life so everything else I could have eyed and fingered was gone. This bag was an impulse purchase that has worked out so well for me


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Different day, different Valentina Fiore.  

My beige/taupe Tote.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Different day, different Valentina Fiore.
> 
> My beige/taupe Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5404103


Love the tote style!


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Love the tote style!



I second tote style love


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the tote style!





westvillage said:


> I second tote style love



It’s my favorite VFiore style as well, ladies.  

While my woven satchels can be a mite fussy, my totes are effortless.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Giving the color wheel a whirl with my dusty pink Valentina Fiore…
> 
> View attachment 5403275





westvillage said:


> Back in the city and into the inevitable black palette. This little lady has been my week-long companion ....
> 
> View attachment 5403542





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Different day, different Valentina Fiore.
> 
> My beige/taupe Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5404103



I love them all, ladies.


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> @whateve .... When and if you do, please post a quick pic. I know that color but wasn’t aware there was a smooth leather version. I bought this one at the end of its shelf life so everything else I could have eyed and fingered was gone. This bag was an impulse purchase that has worked out so well for me






I dithered on this purchase because I already had a bag in a similar color, the Emery 21 in hibiscus. After it sold out and came back again on FOS, I bought it. I'm so glad I did. It has become one of my favorite bags. It's so easy to use.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> View attachment 5404392
> 
> 
> I dithered on this purchase because I already had a bag in a similar color, the Emery 21 in hibiscus. After it sold out and came back again on FOS, I bought it. I'm so glad I did. It has become one of my favorite bags. It's so easy to use.



No wonder it’s become one of your favorites, whateve. It’s color is absolutely drool worthy.  




The color is absolutely stunning. I


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> No wonder it’s become one of your favorites, whateve. It’s color is absolutely drool worthy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color is absolutely stunning. I


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> View attachment 5404392
> 
> 
> I dithered on this purchase because I already had a bag in a similar color, the Emery 21 in hibiscus. After it sold out and came back again on FOS, I bought it. I'm so glad I did. It has become one of my favorite bags. It's so easy to use.


Awesome color!


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> View attachment 5404392
> 
> 
> I dithered on this purchase because I already had a bag in a similar color, the Emery 21 in hibiscus. After it sold out and came back again on FOS, I bought it. I'm so glad I did. It has become one of my favorite bags. It's so easy to use.



What a beauty, whateve!


----------



## Ludmilla

Love all the bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Bree and LC today.
Not sure if anyone remembers the Bree bag. Have not worn it in 2021.
(Yes, I have a spreadsheet.)


----------



## Mariapia

I do remember your Bree, Ludmilla..
It’s nice to see her back.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Bree and LC today.
> Not sure if anyone remembers the Bree bag. Have not worn it in 2021.
> (Yes, I have a spreadsheet.)
> View attachment 5404693



Love your dynamic duo, Ludmilla! 

And yes, I well remember being enthralled by your marvelous mauve wine Bree. 

So much so that one of the reasons I bought my Patricia Nash Lundy was that her reverse side was the closest I could come to your Bree.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

It’s “no fuss” Monday with a minimum of effort.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I do remember your Bree, Ludmilla..
> It’s nice to see her back.





Fimpagebag said:


> Love your dynamic duo, Ludmilla!
> 
> And yes, I well remember being enthralled by your marvelous mauve wine Bree.
> 
> So much so that one of the reasons I bought my Patricia Nash Lundy was that her reverse side was the closest I could come to your Bree.
> 
> View attachment 5404702


You are both way too kind, ladies. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “no fuss” Monday with a minimum of effort.
> 
> View attachment 5404760


Looking great, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s “no fuss” Monday with a minimum of effort.
> 
> View attachment 5404760


 Fim, once again, you are looking great.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love your dynamic duo, Ludmilla!
> 
> And yes, I well remember being enthralled by your marvelous mauve wine Bree.
> 
> So much so that one of the reasons I bought my Patricia Nash Lundy was that her reverse side was the closest I could come to your Bree.
> 
> View attachment 5404702


Your Patricia Nash bag is also very pretty, Fim! A perfect tote bag.


----------



## westvillage

whateve said:


> View attachment 5404392
> 
> 
> I dithered on this purchase because I already had a bag in a similar color, the Emery 21 in hibiscus. After it sold out and came back again on FOS, I bought it. I'm so glad I did. It has become one of my favorite bags. It's so easy to use.



LOVELY color! I like the smooth leather too. I keep my eye out for new Coach versions of the bag but so far haven’t seen anything close enough to my little Bonnie girl


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> LOVELY color! I like the smooth leather too. I keep my eye out for new Coach versions of the bag but so far haven’t seen anything close enough to my little Bonnie girl


Thanks! They have some new ones with kisslocks on the outside that are adorable! But I think some of them won't be available in the US.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday! 
Out and about with another neglected bag.


Sonnenleder „Bolide“.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> Out and about with another neglected bag.
> View attachment 5405554
> 
> Sonnenleder „Bolide“.



Wonderful wonderful choice, Ludmilla.  

Sonnenleder‘s quality and craftsmanship is undeniable. 

While their mission statement says it all… 

*“A bag has to spark the same intense feelings as a favorite toy does in a child.”  *


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful wonderful choice, Ludmilla.
> 
> Sonnenleder‘s quality and craftsmanship is undeniable.
> 
> While their mission statement says it all…
> 
> *“A bag has to spark the same intense feelings as a favorite toy does in a child.”  *


Ha! Did not know their mission statement. Need to take a look, if they have one in German.
The leather is really wonderful.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Did not know their mission statement. Need to take a look, if they have one in German.
> The leather is really wonderful.



I can see that just from this pic of their wide ranging product line, Ludmilla. 

With apologies for my vernacular crudity, I have to say when it comes to their confidence in their leather, Sonnenleder‘s “got balls.”


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I can see that just from this pic of their wide ranging product line, Ludmilla.
> 
> With apologies for my vernacular crudity, I have to say when it comes to their confidence in their leather, Sonnenleder‘s “got balls.”
> 
> View attachment 5405656


Haha. Yes. I have my eye on the large bag in the background by the way.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. Yes. I have my eye on the large bag in the background by the way.



I can see why it would, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I can see why it would, Ludmilla.


Who doesn‘t need a nice satchel with crossbody strap.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Who doesn‘t need a nice satchel with crossbody strap.


Especially a brown one, Ludmilla


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Especially a brown one, Ludmilla


And we all know I don‘t have any brown bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> And we all know I don‘t have any brown bags.



But the question is, with 128 shades of brown, can anyone really have too many brown bags?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> But the question is, with 128 shades of brown, can anyone really have too many brown bags?


The answer is in your question, Fim..


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> But the question is, with 128 shades of brown, can anyone really have too many brown bags?


Nope.


----------



## Ludmilla

I am a really really bad girl.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5406245
> 
> I am a really really bad girl.



But a really bad girl with a perfectly gorgeous bag, Ludmilla! 

In fact I think your pic highlights the bag even better that the official pic on the website. 
On the website it was posed perfectly. But your pic brings the bag alive. 

From the smoosh of her leather, understated hardware, and comfortable strap to her full zip and beautiful brown, every detail is drool worthy.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5406245
> 
> I am a really really bad girl.



It’s a real wonder, Ludmilla.
Congratulations on your new brown tote.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5406245
> 
> I am a really really bad girl.


The color and shape are beautiful!!  Love!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> But a really bad girl with a perfectly gorgeous bag, Ludmilla!
> 
> In fact I think your pic highlights the bag even better that the official pic on the website.
> On the website it was posed perfectly. But your pic brings the bag alive.
> 
> From the smoosh of her leather, understated hardware, and comfortable strap to her full zip and beautiful brown, every detail is drool worthy.





Mariapia said:


> It’s a real wonder, Ludmilla.
> Congratulations on your new brown tote.





Tomsmom said:


> The color and shape are beautiful!!  Love!!


Thank you all, ladies. 
At least my purse friends understand why I needed yet another bag. 
Wish you could see that bag irl. The leather smell is amazing. Like a real saddle. The horse girl in me is very much in love with that.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all, ladies.
> At least my purse friends understand why I needed yet another bag.
> Wish you could see that bag irl. The leather smell is amazing. Like a real saddle. The horse girl in me is very much in love with that.


I am not a horse girl…but I can see myself in that lovely tote too….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you all, ladies.
> At least my purse friends understand why I needed yet another bag.
> Wish you could see that bag irl. The leather smell is amazing. Like a real saddle. The horse girl in me is very much in love with that.



As a fellow leather lover, I understand where you’re coming from, Ludmilla.  

Which undoubtedly explains why I make a habit of  searching out leather scented candles.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> As a fellow leather lover, I understand where you’re coming from, Ludmilla.
> 
> Which undoubtedly explains why I make a habit of  searching out leather scented candles.
> 
> View attachment 5406428


Did not know that those exist. How fun!
I get headaches from scented candles. But, if I didn‘t those would be my choice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag together with pen pouch that is a few years old. The patina will be quite pretty.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am not a horse girl…but I can see myself in that lovely tote too….


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  
I’ve changed to my Stam didn’t get a chance to take a pic. I’ve been obsessed lately with Marc Jacob’s made in Italy bags. I have one on the way from Poshmark!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!
> I’ve changed to my Stam didn’t get a chance to take a pic. I’ve been obsessed lately with Marc Jacob’s made in Italy bags. I have one on the way from Poshmark!


We definitely need a pic as soon as you are able to take one.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I went to the nearest big city today, visited a few luxury stores ( by the way, prices are higher than ever in those places) , walked past a shop that sold  unique pieces, and got this one…


----------



## Mariapia

The most beautiful bag I saw today was the Alaia Angèle 25….
Here is a pic of that beauty …
Definitely on my wishlist now…..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I went to the nearest big city today, visited a few luxury stores ( by the way, prices are higher than ever in those places) , walked past a shop that sold  unique pieces, and got this one…
> View attachment 5407377


Love it!!  Fun!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> The most beautiful bag I saw today was the Alaia Angèle 25….
> Here is a pic of that beauty …
> Definitely on my wishlist now…..
> View attachment 5407412


That bag is so beautiful so ladylike!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> That bag is so beautiful so ladylike!


Tomsmom, have a look at

www.mytheresa.com

they have lots of pics of Angèle 25..


----------



## Tomsmom

My Stam


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> My Stam
> 
> View attachment 5407901



Great find, Tomsmom, as usual


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I went to the nearest big city today, visited a few luxury stores ( by the way, prices are higher than ever in those places) , walked past a shop that sold  unique pieces, and got this one…
> View attachment 5407377


What a pretty little fun bag.
Glad you were able to do some bag shopping! And also some window shopping!
(Have not checked the high end stuff in ages now. Totally back to the mit level stuff. This is expensive enough. )


Mariapia said:


> The most beautiful bag I saw today was the Alaia Angèle 25….
> Here is a pic of that beauty …
> Definitely on my wishlist now…..
> View attachment 5407412


Oooh. Nice! Looks a bit like your beige LV (sorry, cannot remember the name). Very summery. Hope you get it. 


Tomsmom said:


> My Stam
> 
> View attachment 5407901


Love your Stam. They are so unique. And you definitely do not see them where I live.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday all!


----------



## IntheOcean

Tomsmom said:


> My Stam
> 
> View attachment 5407901


So very pretty!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Evidently I too am not immune to being bitten by what now appears to be our Island’s recent “bag bug.”  

Yesterday’s wholly unexpected Valentina Fiore find.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I went to the nearest big city today, visited a few luxury stores ( by the way, prices are higher than ever in those places) , walked past a shop that sold  unique pieces, and got this one…
> View attachment 5407377



What a wonderful whimsical bag, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> My Stam
> 
> View attachment 5407901



Tomsmom, what I love most about your Stam is that it’s most definitely one of those bags that resolutely challenges the test of time with its own unmistakeable unshakeable identity.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What a pretty little fun bag.
> Glad you were able to do some bag shopping! And also some window shopping!
> (Have not checked the high end stuff in ages now. Totally back to the mit level stuff. This is expensive enough. )
> 
> Oooh. Nice! Looks a bit like your beige LV (sorry, cannot remember the name). Very summery. Hope you get it.



Thank you, Ludmilla.
I really had a nice time, like a little girl in a candy store.
The LV bag you mention in your post is the Girolata….
As for the money  I am ready to spend on a bag these days, I totally agree with you. 



Fimpagebag said:


> What a wonderful whimsical bag, Mariapia.



It’s small, Fim, but I will carry it as a crossbody while carrying a tote on the opposite shoulder…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The most beautiful bag I saw today was the Alaia Angèle 25….
> Here is a pic of that beauty …
> Definitely on my wishlist now…..
> View attachment 5407412



You’re absolutely right, Mariapia. That has to be one of the most beautiful bags I’ve seen in quite a while.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> I really had a nice time, like a little girl in a candy store.
> The LV bag you mention in your post is the Girolata….
> As for the money  I am ready to spend on a bag these days, I totally agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s small, Fim, but I will carry it as a crossbody while carrying a tote on the opposite shoulder…



I like that idea, Mariapia.  

I think your new bag is the perfect size to catch the eye without   if it were a larger size.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Evidently I too am not immune to being bitten by what now appears to be our Island’s recent “bag bug.”
> 
> Yesterday’s wholly unexpected Valentina Fiore find.
> 
> View attachment 5408265


Love the color and the band !


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday all!


Happy Friday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Evidently I too am not immune to being bitten by what now appears to be our Island’s recent “bag bug.”
> 
> Yesterday’s wholly unexpected Valentina Fiore find.
> 
> View attachment 5408265



What a beautiful addition to your collection , Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the color and the band !



Actually I have a confession to make about the band, Tomsmom. 

The bag (as I found it) was on the clearance rack, savagely discounted due to damage. 

Originally a tote designed with drawstring closures on both sides, evidently someone had pulled a little too hard on one side and irreparably damaged the drawstring.  

Once I got home, I reimagined the bag without both drawstring
closures and performed the necessary surgery. 

Which (to be honest) would not have been something I would not have done if the bag had been undamaged. 

Because (as I’m not a fan of dual drawstrings) I wouldn’t have bought the bag at any price as it been originally designed. 

Mainly because (though I love many of Valentina Fiore’s designs) in this case I infinitely prefer my “Franken-Fiore” to her original creation.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually I have a confession to make about the band, Tomsmom.
> 
> The bag (as I found it) was on the clearance rack, savagely discounted due to damage.
> 
> Originally a tote designed with drawstring closures on both sides, evidently someone had pulled a little too hard on one side and irreparably damaged the drawstring.
> 
> Once I got home, I reimagined the bag without both drawstring
> closures and performed the necessary surgery.
> 
> Which (to be honest) would not have been something I would not have done if the bag had been undamaged.
> 
> Because (as I’m not a fan of dual drawstrings) I wouldn’t have bought the bag at any price as it been originally designed.
> 
> Mainly because (though I love many of Valentina Fiore’s designs) in this case I infinitely prefer my “Franken-Fiore” to her original creation.


You did a great job!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually I have a confession to make about the band, Tomsmom.
> 
> The bag (as I found it) was on the clearance rack, savagely discounted due to damage.
> 
> Originally a tote designed with drawstring closures on both sides, evidently someone had pulled a little too hard on one side and irreparably damaged the drawstring.
> 
> Once I got home, I reimagined the bag without both drawstring
> closures and performed the necessary surgery.
> 
> Which (to be honest) would not have been something I would not have done if the bag had been undamaged.
> 
> Because (as I’m not a fan of dual drawstrings) I wouldn’t have bought the bag at any price as it been originally designed.
> 
> Mainly because (though I love many of Valentina Fiore’s designs) in this case I infinitely prefer my “Franken-Fiore” to her original creation.



Good job, Fim.
Your bag is unique now.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Color wise, a more accurate pic of my Fuchsia Franken-Fiore.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Evidently I too am not immune to being bitten by what now appears to be our Island’s recent “bag bug.”
> 
> Yesterday’s wholly unexpected Valentina Fiore find.
> 
> View attachment 5408265


Nice!


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> I really had a nice time, like a little girl in a candy store.
> The LV bag you mention in your post is the Girolata….
> As for the money  I am ready to spend on a bag these days, I totally agree with you.
> 
> 
> 
> It’s small, Fim, but I will carry it as a crossbody while carrying a tote on the opposite shoulder…


Great plan!
And yes Girolata is the bag I meant. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Actually I have a confession to make about the band, Tomsmom.
> 
> The bag (as I found it) was on the clearance rack, savagely discounted due to damage.
> 
> Originally a tote designed with drawstring closures on both sides, evidently someone had pulled a little too hard on one side and irreparably damaged the drawstring.
> 
> Once I got home, I reimagined the bag without both drawstring
> closures and performed the necessary surgery.
> 
> Which (to be honest) would not have been something I would not have done if the bag had been undamaged.
> 
> Because (as I’m not a fan of dual drawstrings) I wouldn’t have bought the bag at any price as it been originally designed.
> 
> Mainly because (though I love many of Valentina Fiore’s designs) in this case I infinitely prefer my “Franken-Fiore” to her original creation.


Love that bag. Do you happen to have a pic of the bag how it „should“ look like?
(You are so resourceful. I would never have guessed that the bag should look differently.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Color wise, a more accurate pic of my Fuchsia Franken-Fiore.
> 
> View attachment 5408452


Oooooh. Looks a bit like Miss Plum colourwise.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Nice!
> 
> Great plan!
> And yes Girolata is the bag I meant.
> 
> Love that bag. Do you happen to have a pic of the bag how it „should“ look like?
> (You are so resourceful. I would never have guessed that the bag should look differently.)



Your wish is my command, Ludmilla! 

Here’s the bag as it was intended to be worn... 




But as innovative as it’s original design might be considered, the fact that (when cinched) the dual drawstrings stick out like some strange alien antenna would have been a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Ludmilla!
> 
> Here’s the bag as it was intended to be worn...
> 
> View attachment 5408459
> 
> 
> But as innovative as it’s original design might be considered, the fact that (when cinched) the dual drawstrings stick out like some strange alien antenna would have been a deal breaker for me.


Oh dear, yes. Your altered design is way better!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!
Grocery shopping in the country with one of the Theias.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Grocery shopping in the country with one of the Theias.
> 
> View attachment 5408906



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla! 

I love how your Theias are always ready for anything and look good doing it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> Grocery shopping in the country with one of the Theias.
> 
> View attachment 5408906


Awesome hardware and that shade of tan/brown is perfect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

What could be more appropriate for a sunny Spring day than flowers?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love how your Theias are always ready for anything and look good doing it.





Tomsmom said:


> Awesome hardware and that shade of tan/brown is perfect!


Thank you both! 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What could be more appropriate for a sunny Spring day than flowers?
> 
> View attachment 5409102


Love your flower bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Greetings from the country.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Greetings from the country.
> View attachment 5409152



What a wonderful view, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Greetings from the country.
> View attachment 5409152


Beautiful, Ludmilla.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What could be more appropriate for a sunny Spring day than flowers?
> 
> View attachment 5409102



Every time I see your bag, Fim, I remember a nice Kenzo T-shirt I wore for years.
It had the same flower pattern.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What could be more appropriate for a sunny Spring day than flowers?
> 
> View attachment 5409102


Perfect!


----------



## Tomsmom

Just received this new to me Marc Jacobs



She’s like a wine color.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just received this new to me Marc Jacobs
> 
> View attachment 5409295
> 
> She’s like a wine color.



Fabulous color and wonderful leather. Another phenomenal find, Tomsmom! 

This bag (like your Stam) harkens back to a time when Marc Jacobs (with his signature bags) was at the top of his game.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Fabulous color and wonderful leather. Another phenomenal find, Tomsmom!
> 
> This bag (like your Stam) harkens back to a time when Marc Jacobs (with his signature bags) was at the top of his game.


Thank you !!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

My shape changing London Fog “Zombie  Croc.”


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My shape changing London Fog “Zombie  Croc.”
> 
> View attachment 5409699
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5409700



So chic , Fim.


----------



## westvillage

Greetings ... it was a busy week for me with 2 graduations and all the hoopla that surrounds them.

And then very good news came in unexpectedly on Friday ... my younger daughter and her husband have been foster parents to a newborn who was placed with them two weeks into lockdown in 2020. This beautiful little baby girl, who is now a feisty two year old, was a silver lining in the Covid crisis, and the “parents” immediately applied for adoption .... which went through finally on Friday! We are all over the moon.

So should I go get a new bag to celebrate   Nah ... I’ll just let the moment be.

But YOU all have been busy!  My celebratory mood got lifted even higher by some real good EYE CANDY on here 

Tomsmom, that Stam and especially that new Marc are real finds. And the color of the new one...plum brown ... ahhhhh.  Beautiful era of bags, both fabulous.

Fim... great new pinkie. I so enjoy your commitment to color. The pink bag doesn’t need drawstrings at all. It’s summery and lovely.  I also like your commitment to neutrals with you outfit of the day and alligator-two-ways. 

Ludmilla, The color and leather of your new brown tote and your original “bolide” shaped bag are so saddle-y/handsome. I’d have fallen for the tote in a second too 

Mariapia, what a cutie  ... and with those Teddys ... makes me smile 

Finally, Tomsmom, that Alaia bag is truly to die for. What a beauty!!

So I caught up on some good sights and hope I got all the new additions. Here’s to another excellent week coming right up


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Greetings ... it was a busy week for me with 2 graduations and all the hoopla that surrounds them.
> 
> And then very good news came in unexpectedly on Friday ... my younger daughter and her husband have been foster parents to a newborn who was placed with them two weeks into lockdown in 2020. This beautiful little baby girl, who is now a feisty two year old, was a silver lining in the Covid crisis, and the “parents” immediately applied for adoption .... which went through finally on Friday! We are all over the moon.
> 
> So should I go get a new bag to celebrate   Nah ... I’ll just let the moment be.
> 
> But YOU all have been busy!  My celebratory mood got lifted even higher by some real good EYE CANDY on here
> 
> Tomsmom, that Stam and especially that new Marc are real finds. And the color of the new one...plum brown ... ahhhhh.  Beautiful era of bags, both fabulous.
> 
> Fim... great new pinkie. I so enjoy your commitment to color. The pink bag doesn’t need drawstrings at all. It’s summery and lovely.  I also like your commitment to neutrals with you outfit of the day and alligator-two-ways.
> 
> Ludmilla, The color and leather of your new brown tote and your original “bolide” shaped bag are so saddle-y/handsome. I’d have fallen for the tote in a second too
> 
> Mariapia, what a cutie  ... and with those Teddys ... makes me smile
> 
> Finally, Tomsmom, that Alaia bag is truly to die for. What a beauty!!
> 
> So I caught up on some good sights and hope I got all the new additions. Here’s to another excellent week coming right up


Congratulations! That is wonderful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Greetings ... it was a busy week for me with 2 graduations and all the hoopla that surrounds them.
> 
> And then very good news came in unexpectedly on Friday ... my younger daughter and her husband have been foster parents to a newborn who was placed with them two weeks into lockdown in 2020. This beautiful little baby girl, who is now a feisty two year old, was a silver lining in the Covid crisis, and the “parents” immediately applied for adoption .... which went through finally on Friday! We are all over the moon.
> 
> So should I go get a new bag to celebrate   Nah ... I’ll just let the moment be.
> 
> But YOU all have been busy!  My celebratory mood got lifted even higher by some real good EYE CANDY on here
> 
> Tomsmom, that Stam and especially that new Marc are real finds. And the color of the new one...plum brown ... ahhhhh.  Beautiful era of bags, both fabulous.
> 
> Fim... great new pinkie. I so enjoy your commitment to color. The pink bag doesn’t need drawstrings at all. It’s summery and lovely.  I also like your commitment to neutrals with you outfit of the day and alligator-two-ways.
> 
> Ludmilla, The color and leather of your new brown tote and your original “bolide” shaped bag are so saddle-y/handsome. I’d have fallen for the tote in a second too
> 
> Mariapia, what a cutie  ... and with those Teddys ... makes me smile
> 
> Finally, Tomsmom, that Alaia bag is truly to die for. What a beauty!!
> 
> So I caught up on some good sights and hope I got all the new additions. Here’s to another excellent week coming right up



What marvelous news, westvillage!  

Warmest wishes and congratulations!


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Greetings ... it was a busy week for me with 2 graduations and all the hoopla that surrounds them.
> 
> And then very good news came in unexpectedly on Friday ... my younger daughter and her husband have been foster parents to a newborn who was placed with them two weeks into lockdown in 2020. This beautiful little baby girl, who is now a feisty two year old, was a silver lining in the Covid crisis, and the “parents” immediately applied for adoption .... which went through finally on Friday! We are all over the moon.
> 
> So should I go get a new bag to celebrate   Nah ... I’ll just let the moment be.
> 
> But YOU all have been busy!  My celebratory mood got lifted even higher by some real good EYE CANDY on here
> 
> Tomsmom, that Stam and especially that new Marc are real finds. And the color of the new one...plum brown ... ahhhhh.  Beautiful era of bags, both fabulous.
> 
> Fim... great new pinkie. I so enjoy your commitment to color. The pink bag doesn’t need drawstrings at all. It’s summery and lovely.  I also like your commitment to neutrals with you outfit of the day and alligator-two-ways.
> 
> Ludmilla, The color and leather of your new brown tote and your original “bolide” shaped bag are so saddle-y/handsome. I’d have fallen for the tote in a second too
> 
> Mariapia, what a cutie  ... and with those Teddys ... makes me smile
> 
> Finally, Tomsmom, that Alaia bag is truly to die for. What a beauty!!
> 
> So I caught up on some good sights and hope I got all the new additions. Here’s to another excellent week coming right up


Oh my goodness what incredible wonderful news!!!  Congratulations to all!!’


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Greetings ... it was a busy week for me with 2 graduations and all the hoopla that surrounds them.
> 
> And then very good news came in unexpectedly on Friday ... my younger daughter and her husband have been foster parents to a newborn who was placed with them two weeks into lockdown in 2020. This beautiful little baby girl, who is now a feisty two year old, was a silver lining in the Covid crisis, and the “parents” immediately applied for adoption .... which went through finally on Friday! We are all over the moon.
> 
> So should I go get a new bag to celebrate   Nah ... I’ll just let the moment be.
> 
> But YOU all have been busy!  My celebratory mood got lifted even higher by some real good EYE CANDY on here
> 
> Tomsmom, that Stam and especially that new Marc are real finds. And the color of the new one...plum brown ... ahhhhh.  Beautiful era of bags, both fabulous.
> 
> Fim... great new pinkie. I so enjoy your commitment to color. The pink bag doesn’t need drawstrings at all. It’s summery and lovely.  I also like your commitment to neutrals with you outfit of the day and alligator-two-ways.
> 
> Ludmilla, The color and leather of your new brown tote and your original “bolide” shaped bag are so saddle-y/handsome. I’d have fallen for the tote in a second too
> 
> Mariapia, what a cutie  ... and with those Teddys ... makes me smile
> 
> Finally, Tomsmom, that Alaia bag is truly to die for. What a beauty!!
> 
> So I caught up on some good sights and hope I got all the new additions. Here’s to another excellent week coming right up



What a wonderful story, westvillage.
I am so happy for you, for your daughter and her husband and, of course, for that baby girl who has found such a loving family.
Congratulations to all of you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

Taking my ”Fraken-Fiore” with me to town today.


----------



## westvillage

Thank you Fim, Tomsmom, Whateve and Mariapia for the well wishes. I truly appreciate them, as well as my being comfortable sharing the news here. We spent a nailbiting two years, made much worse by Covid, so I’m taking group hugs everywhere  
Cheers again


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Taking my ”Fraken-Fiore” with me to town today.
> 
> View attachment 5410567



Perfect outfit, perfect matching bag, Fim, as usual..   
You must be a model in terms of elegance for a lot of ladies in town..


----------



## westvillage

Now on to the bag of the day 

I’m back up in the country, presenting our “mascot” Obie, wearing one of my summer bags. The ‘summers’ get tucked away here for much of the year so I love being reunited every time we reopen this house. I just want to wear two or three at once


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Now on to the bag of the day
> 
> I’m back up in the country, presenting our “mascot” Obie, wearing one of my summer bags. The ‘summers’ get tucked away here for much of the year so I love being reunited every time we reopen this house. I just want to wear two or three at once
> 
> View attachment 5410608



Wonderful bag for any season, westvillage! 

Perfect weave, timeless style, and gorgeous color!  

I swoon….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Perfect outfit, perfect matching bag, Fim, as usual..
> You must be a model in terms of elegance for a lot of ladies in town..



As always, you are too kind, Mariapia. 

With the exception of the bag, all the other components of my outfit are years (the belt actually decades) older. 

But with the magic inherent in the perfect bag, what’s old appears “au courant.” 

Which occasionally has caused some difficulties whenever someone asked me where I shopped for my clothes as most of those shops I’d frequented in the past have long since ceased to be in business.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Given what some might consider the undue influence bags have on me, there is only one logical conclusion I can reach. 

Aliens. Beings from a doomed planet seeking refuge with the more susceptible amongst us. 

So the next time you find yourself inexplicably drawn to a bag you know you don’t need but must have….

What other possible explanation could there be?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given what some might consider the undue influence bags have on me, there is only one logical conclusion I can reach.
> 
> Aliens. Beings from a doomed planet seeking refuge with the more susceptible amongst us.
> 
> So the next time you find yourself inexplicably drawn to a bag you know you don’t need but must have….
> 
> What other possible explanation could there be?



*Update: *my washing machine just mounted a counterattack against a potential alien incursion. 




It began making ominous noises just as I was prepared to make a final bid on a Botkier bag that had recently appeared on my radar.  

But duty called and I raced to my washing machine to see what was causing the horrible noise. 

Which duly ceased after I retrieved the stray roofing nail (which had escaped my notice) in the pocket of my DH’s hoodie. 

Needless to say, by the time I returned to my iPad I saw that I had been outbid in the waning seconds of the auction.


----------



## westvillage

Looks like Providence stepped in on that one but there are ever more chances to win coming 
your way


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Looks like Providence stepped in on that one but there are ever more chances to win coming
> your way



I have to agree, westvillage.  

The Botkier that‘d caught my attention was more momentary madness rather than a bag I could see myself actually wearing. Far too large and (upon reflection) far too ornate for my taste.

So kudos to my intrepid washing machine for saving me from buying a bag I know I would eventually have regretted.


----------



## Tomsmom

I have fun news, my middle girl Miss 21 graduated with her bachelors degree from FIT this afternoon! She managed to pull this off in 3 and half years.

 I stayed in my Stam, it matched my dress perfectly.

Miss 21


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Now on to the bag of the day
> 
> I’m back up in the country, presenting our “mascot” Obie, wearing one of my summer bags. The ‘summers’ get tucked away here for much of the year so I love being reunited every time we reopen this house. I just want to wear two or three at once
> 
> View attachment 5410608


I love this bag! I've wanted one for years but have been too cheap to get one. This is the perfect color.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I have fun news, my middle girl Miss 21 graduated with her bachelors degree from FIT this afternoon! She managed to pull this off in 3 and half years.
> 
> I stayed in my Stam, it matched my dress perfectly.
> 
> Miss 21
> 
> View attachment 5411449


Wonderful! Congratulations to her, and to you, her proud mama!  What type of design is her specialty?


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Wonderful! Congratulations to her, and to you, her proud mama!  What type of design is her specialty?


She didn’t major in design, her degree is business marketing


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I have fun news, my middle girl Miss 21 graduated with her bachelors degree from FIT this afternoon! She managed to pull this off in 3 and half years.
> 
> I stayed in my Stam, it matched my dress perfectly.
> 
> Miss 21
> 
> View attachment 5411449



Congratulations to Miss 21 and her deservedly proud parents!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I have to agree, westvillage.
> 
> The Botkier that‘d caught my attention was more momentary madness rather than a bag I could see myself actually wearing. Far too large and (upon reflection) far too ornate for my taste.
> 
> So kudos to my intrepid washing machine for saving me from buying a bag I know I would eventually have regretted.



Saved by the nail, Fim….


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I have fun news, my middle girl Miss 21 graduated with her bachelors degree from FIT this afternoon! She managed to pull this off in 3 and half years.
> 
> I stayed in my Stam, it matched my dress perfectly.
> 
> Miss 21
> 
> View attachment 5411449



Congrats to Miss 21


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Saved by the nail, Fim….



Too funny yet oh so true, Mariapia!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

Believing that “forewarned is forearmed” my older sister in Arizona has warned me that our argumentative younger sister is regifting me a bag she hates for my upcoming birthday.   

”You know in her own way she means well,” said my older sister, attempting to cushion the blow.  

”That sounds ominous.” I replied. “Do you have any idea what I should expect?”  

”I do.” my older sister confessed. “I can forward the pic she sent me so you can be prepared when she gives it to you.”  

”I appreciate that.” I assured her. “After all, how bad can it be?”  

It wasn’t long before I got my answer.   

 My only hope is that in the weeks before my birthday that one of my younger sister’s rambunctious German Shepherds turns it into a chew toy before she has a chance to give it to me.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Believing that “forewarned is forearmed” my older sister in Arizona has warned me that our argumentative younger sister is regifting me a bag she hates for my upcoming birthday.
> 
> ”You know in her own way she means well,” said my older sister, attempting to cushion the blow.
> 
> ”That sounds ominous.” I replied. “Do you have any idea what I should expect?”
> 
> ”I do.” my older sister confessed. “I can forward the pic she sent me so you can be prepared when she gives it to you.”
> 
> ”I appreciate that.” I assured her. “After all, how bad can it be?”
> 
> It wasn’t long before I got my answer.
> 
> My only hope is that in the weeks before my birthday that one of my younger sister’s rambunctious German Shepherds turns it into a chew toy before she has a chance to give it to me.


One can only hope!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Believing that “forewarned is forearmed” my older sister in Arizona has warned me that our argumentative younger sister is regifting me a bag she hates for my upcoming birthday.
> 
> ”You know in her own way she means well,” said my older sister, attempting to cushion the blow.
> 
> ”That sounds ominous.” I replied. “Do you have any idea what I should expect?”
> 
> ”I do.” my older sister confessed. “I can forward the pic she sent me so you can be prepared when she gives it to you.”
> 
> ”I appreciate that.” I assured her. “After all, how bad can it be?”
> 
> It wasn’t long before I got my answer.
> 
> My only hope is that in the weeks before my birthday that one of my younger sister’s rambunctious German Shepherds turns it into a chew toy before she has a chance to give it to me.



Can you post a pic of the pic you received from your older sister, Fim, not that we don’t trust your opinion… but these days we should all share a good laugh…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Can you post a pic of the pic you received from your older sister, Fim, not that we don’t trust your opinion… but these days we should all share a good laugh…



Your wish is my command, Mariapia!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Mariapia!
> 
> View attachment 5411793


Oh my….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my….



My feelings exactly, Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Your wish is my command, Mariapia!
> 
> View attachment 5411793



Let’s be positive, Fim….
At least, the bag looks brand new…
Your sister has never carried it, which means that it was gifted to her.
Now, she wants to regift it to you…
Something is telling me that, unless the German shepherds take action, this bag is going to travel a lot in the next few months. Circular economy they call it now….
Unless….your older sister is pulling your leg…
At this point, everything is possible…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Let’s be positive, Fim….
> At least, the bag looks brand new…
> Your sister has never carried it, which means that it was gifted to her.
> Now, she wants to regift it to you…
> Something is telling me that, unless the German shepherds take action, this bag is going to travel a lot in the next few months. Circular economy they call it now….
> Unless….your older sister is pulling your leg…
> At this point, everything is possible…



Sadly I fear there will be no escape from this bag, Mariapia. 

My argumentative younger sister currently isn’t in the best of health so I’ll be duty bound to lie through my teeth and profess utter delight with her gift.  

Which she will expect me to wear whenever I’m in her presence.


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> I have fun news, my middle girl Miss 21 graduated with her bachelors degree from FIT this afternoon! She managed to pull this off in 3 and half years.
> 
> I stayed in my Stam, it matched my dress perfectly.
> 
> Miss 21
> 
> View attachment 5411449



Congratulations to the graduate and her Mom  What a beautiful girl and proud occasion! And such a gorgeous day to graduate outdoors

I hope at least a few of those budding fashionista professionals noticed your Stam. An FIT graduation seems like the perfect place to wear one of the GREATS!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Sadly I fear there will be no escape from this bag, Mariapia.
> 
> My argumentative younger sister currently isn’t in the best of health so I’ll be duty bound to lie through my teeth and profess utter delight with her gift.
> 
> Which she will expect me to wear whenever I’m in her presence.



Ahhh Fim ... we don’t all have a younger sister quite that ornery ... but there’s a noble tradition of using/wearing, um ... ‘unpreferred’ ... gifts only when the giver is on the horizon. I know my MIL would put out the couch pillows we gave her only when we visited.  Funny how ... despite her many visitors and relatives ... they were always new 
.
Your sister though is in a whole nother category...and hope you don’t have to keep up appearances with the bag if you don’t want to.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Ahhh Fim ... we don’t all have a younger sister quite that ornery ... but there’s a noble tradition of using/wearing, um ... ‘unpreferred’ ... gifts only when the giver is on the horizon. I know my MIL would put out the couch pillows we gave her only when we visited.  Funny how ... despite her many visitors and relatives ... they were always new
> .
> Your sister though is in a whole nother category...and hope you don’t have to keep up appearances with the bag if you don’t want to.



Hard as it might be to imagine, westvillage, but a bag resembling a pale blue trilobite is a definite improvement over some of the gifts I’ve received from my younger sister in the past.


----------



## Narnanz

Naughty me.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Naughty me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412055



Brilliant you!  

What an absolutely drool worthy bag, Narnanz!


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Naughty me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5412055


Wow beautiful!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!   

Of all the bags I own, only one can be considered my nemesis.  

An ungrateful little beast of a Brahmin with a zipper that claws my hand every time I reach inside it for either my wallet or keys…    

Even now staring at me from its wall, daring me to take her with me to town this morning.


----------



## Tomsmom

I’ve kept this bag hidden until I decided to use her. I’m in love with the color:


----------



## tealocean

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve kept this bag hidden until I decided to use her. I’m in love with the color:
> View attachment 5413067


Oh that color! I'm in love with that shade too. Enjoy!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

It’s *“Guilt Free Friday” *today on our Island. 

A day when we celebrate our excesses, burn the boats to Ban Island, and be on the lookout for potential purchases on the horizon. 

And should you spy a likely candidate, the proprietor of the Happy Mackerel is handing out these convenient shopping totes after your first three drinks….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve kept this bag hidden until I decided to use her. I’m in love with the color:
> View attachment 5413067



Well done, Tomsmom! 

What a wonderfully whimsical yet sophisticated bag. 

The color is to die for while the logo is Marc Jacobs at his playful best.


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve kept this bag hidden until I decided to use her. I’m in love with the color:
> View attachment 5413067


Beautiful color! And I much prefer Marc’s sly little statement on the wildly popular book tote than the named book totes themselves. What a great summer bag!


----------



## westvillage

Here’s a summer staple that I could just stay in all summer, except for the occasional tote, because it’s just short of medium size and the true denim color is neutral in my wardrobe, such that it is


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve kept this bag hidden until I decided to use her. I’m in love with the color:
> View attachment 5413067



Absolutely gorgeous, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Here’s a summer staple that I could just stay in all summer, except for the occasional tote, because it’s just short of medium size and the true denim color is neutral in my wardrobe, such that it is
> 
> View attachment 5413194



Everything about this bag is a perfect ten, westvillage! 

Its size and shape, its color and detail…


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s *“Guilt Free Friday” *today on our Island.
> 
> A day when we celebrate our excesses, burn the boats to Ban Island, and be on the lookout for potential purchases on the horizon.
> 
> And should you spy a likely candidate, the proprietor of the Happy Mackerel is handing out these convenient shopping totes after your first three drinks….
> 
> View attachment 5413066



I love it, Fim.
I see lots of ladies in town carrying this kind of shopping tote and a crossbody bag at the same time.




westvillage said:


> Here’s a summer staple that I could just stay in all summer, except for the occasional tote, because it’s just short of medium size and the true denim color is neutral in my wardrobe, such that it is
> 
> View attachment 5413194



What a lovely bag, westvillage.
I love the leather, the design, the colour and the woven strap.
I think you can carry it all year round..


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everyone!
I dropped out a bit … week went faster than expected.
Congrats on all life changing milestone achievements around here. Super happy for all of you! Also congrats on all the new and old pretty bags (apart from one of course. )
Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## Ludmilla

My bag today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> My bag today.
> View attachment 5413212



You know all too well how I feel about this bag, Ludmilla.  

It’s Dooney’s most iconic bag and (in my opinion) will always remain so.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everyone!
> I dropped out a bit … week went faster than expected.
> Congrats on all life changing milestone achievements around here. Super happy for all of you! Also congrats on all the new and old pretty bags (apart from one of course. )
> Hope you all have a nice weekend.



I think I have a good idea what bag you’re referring to, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> My bag today.
> View attachment 5413212



Wow, Wow, Wow


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Here’s a summer staple that I could just stay in all summer, except for the occasional tote, because it’s just short of medium size and the true denim color is neutral in my wardrobe, such that it is
> 
> View attachment 5413194


Love the navy, beautiful bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> My bag today.
> View attachment 5413212


Beautiful and timeless!!


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> My bag today.
> View attachment 5413212




I especially love this satchel in the natural color so it can burnish over time. Each one has its own character. Yours is truly beautiful


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> I’ve kept this bag hidden until I decided to use her. I’m in love with the color:
> View attachment 5413067


My favorite color! I love it!


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Here’s a summer staple that I could just stay in all summer, except for the occasional tote, because it’s just short of medium size and the true denim color is neutral in my wardrobe, such that it is
> 
> View attachment 5413194


It's gorgeous! It looks brand new.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You know all too well how I feel about this bag, Ludmilla.
> 
> It’s Dooney’s most iconic bag and (in my opinion) will always remain so.





Mariapia said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow





Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful and timeless!!


thank you all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I think I have a good idea what bag you’re referring to, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Every year my older sister in Arizona takes me online shopping for my birthday.  

This year her only stipulation was that her gift remain unbeknownst to our argumentative younger sister to avoid any hurt feelings.  

After I agreed that it would be our little secret, we went online to one of my favorite retailers selling “made in Italy” leather bags.  

One bag in particular caught my older sister’s eye. Naturally I balked at the price, but to no avail.  

However I did score one minor concession when my older sister agreed that she would chose the color of the bag so that at least would be a surprise when it gets here.  

Of course that should be the end of the story. But later in the evening a message from one of my favorite sellers popped up in my email with an offer I am trying very hard to resist.  

Whether I succeed or not remains to be seen.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every year my older sister in Arizona takes me online shopping for my birthday.
> 
> This year her only stipulation was that her gift remain unbeknownst to our argumentative younger sister to avoid any hurt feelings.
> 
> After I agreed that it would be our little secret, we went online to one of my favorite retailers selling “made in Italy” leather bags.
> 
> One bag in particular caught my older sister’s eye. Naturally I balked at the price, but to no avail.
> 
> However I did score one minor concession when my older sister agreed that she would chose the color of the bag so that at least would be a surprise when it gets here.
> 
> Of course that should be the end of the story. But later in the evening a message from one of my favorite sellers popped up in my email with an offer I am trying very hard to resist.
> 
> Whether I succeed or not remains to be seen.


Ooooh! Sounds like a successful Saturday!
Happy to see new bag(s) soon.


----------



## Ludmilla

One of the Lexies.


----------



## westvillage

Thank you to everyone who    my blue bag


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every year my older sister in Arizona takes me online shopping for my birthday.
> 
> This year her only stipulation was that her gift remain unbeknownst to our argumentative younger sister to avoid any hurt feelings.
> 
> After I agreed that it would be our little secret, we went online to one of my favorite retailers selling “made in Italy” leather bags.
> 
> One bag in particular caught my older sister’s eye. Naturally I balked at the price, but to no avail.
> 
> However I did score one minor concession when my older sister agreed that she would chose the color of the bag so that at least would be a surprise when it gets here.
> 
> Of course that should be the end of the story. But later in the evening a message from one of my favorite sellers popped up in my email with an offer I am trying very hard to resist.
> 
> Whether I succeed or not remains to be seen.



So, if I got it right, Fim, we should have two reveals in the next few days…
Wonderful news indeed.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> One of the Lexies.
> View attachment 5413814



Iconic and beautiful, Ludmilla.


----------



## westvillage

Ayyyyy… Today is another granddaughter ’s graduation and weather is epically bad. Rain is coming straight down in buckets with continual cloudbursts and no sign of stopping. The graduation is in an open air tent… UGH!
I had to completely change my plans and I’m carrying this blue denim Longchamp because it’s waterproof and I can put a change of shoes and all my other doodads in it. Good thing this family is an optimistic bunch because this is about as bad weather as you can get short of a snowstorm. The picture of this bag was obviously taken in better weather. It’s packed to the gills right now, and gills it will need for this rain.


----------



## westvillage

Fim… so curious what bag this is and which color Sis chose for you … and will there be an an additional bag to feed our cravings for eye candy and thrills   Fun!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> One of the Lexies.
> View attachment 5413814



As insanely as I love your Lexies, this brown beauty is the one that I love most, Ludmilla.  

And I’m not the only one. One glimpse is all it takes for me to have to lock my bag ninjas in their room to avoid an international incident!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Ayyyyy… Today is another granddaughter ’s graduation and weather is epically bad. Rain is coming straight down in buckets with continual cloudbursts and no sign of stopping. The graduation is in an open air tent… UGH!
> I had to completely change my plans and I’m carrying this blue denim Longchamp because it’s waterproof and I can put a change of shoes and all my other doodads in it. Good thing this family is an optimistic bunch because this is about as bad weather as you can get short of a snowstorm. The picture of this bag was obviously taken in better weather. It’s packed to the gills right now, and gills it will need for this rain.
> View attachment 5413849



Happy Graduation Day despite the weather, westvillage!  

And kudos to your trusty LC for its fashionable practicality!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

It’s said that “good things come to those who wait.”  

But not so good things can come when you least expect them.   

My argumentative younger sister called me late last evening to tell me she would be coming by sometime today.  

Apparently she’s been told that following her upcoming foot surgery she’ll be off her feet for the next two weeks.  

So she’s decided to give me my birthday present in advance.   

As it is my custom to take her out for lunch for her birthday (which is only two days after mine) I suggested (rather nobly) that we celebrate her birthday today as well.  

Knowing full well that I’ll be expected to appear in public with what she has in store for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s said that “good things come to those who wait.”
> 
> But not so good things can come when you least expect them.
> 
> My argumentative younger sister called me late last evening to tell me she would be coming by sometime today.
> 
> Apparently she’s been told that following her upcoming foot surgery she’ll be off her feet for the next two weeks.
> 
> So she’s decided to give me my birthday present in advance.
> 
> As it is my custom to take her out for lunch for her birthday (which is only two days after mine) I suggested (rather nobly) that we celebrate her birthday today as well.
> 
> Knowing full well that I’ll be expected to appear in public with what she has in store for me.



I can’t wait to hear about that birthday lunch, Fim…
You really had no choice but I still hope you both  managed to have a little fun together


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Ayyyyy… Today is another granddaughter ’s graduation and weather is epically bad. Rain is coming straight down in buckets with continual cloudbursts and no sign of stopping. The graduation is in an open air tent… UGH!
> I had to completely change my plans and I’m carrying this blue denim Longchamp because it’s waterproof and I can put a change of shoes and all my other doodads in it. Good thing this family is an optimistic bunch because this is about as bad weather as you can get short of a snowstorm. The picture of this bag was obviously taken in better weather. It’s packed to the gills right now, and gills it will need for this rain.
> View attachment 5413849


I hope the weather finally improved, westvillage.
But at least all of us have met your beautiful LC..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I can’t wait to hear about that birthday lunch, Fim…
> You really had no choice but I still hope you both  managed to have a little fun together



It actually wasn’t too bad, Mariapia. After giving me her gift (and I feigning delight) we went out to lunch and spent most of the time talking about her upcoming surgery.

As for the regifted bag she gave me, the less said about the better.


----------



## westvillage

The weather more than smiled on us today, the day of celebration for one graduation, one adoption and two birthdays. I carried this little Longchamp Crossbody in navy around me, with my phone in it, all day long. Here she is, finally relaxing in front of the wilting lilacs and wet pool towels at sunset.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Iconic and beautiful, Ludmilla.


Thank you. 


westvillage said:


> Ayyyyy… Today is another granddaughter ’s graduation and weather is epically bad. Rain is coming straight down in buckets with continual cloudbursts and no sign of stopping. The graduation is in an open air tent… UGH!
> I had to completely change my plans and I’m carrying this blue denim Longchamp because it’s waterproof and I can put a change of shoes and all my other doodads in it. Good thing this family is an optimistic bunch because this is about as bad weather as you can get short of a snowstorm. The picture of this bag was obviously taken in better weather. It’s packed to the gills right now, and gills it will need for this rain.
> View attachment 5413849


Very pretty blue!


Fimpagebag said:


> As insanely as I love your Lexies, this brown beauty is the one that I love most, Ludmilla.
> 
> And I’m not the only one. One glimpse is all it takes for me to have to lock my bag ninjas in their room to avoid an international incident!
> 
> View attachment 5413968


Thank you! 
Bag ninjas behave!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s said that “good things come to those who wait.”
> 
> But not so good things can come when you least expect them.
> 
> My argumentative younger sister called me late last evening to tell me she would be coming by sometime today.
> 
> Apparently she’s been told that following her upcoming foot surgery she’ll be off her feet for the next two weeks.
> 
> So she’s decided to give me my birthday present in advance.
> 
> As it is my custom to take her out for lunch for her birthday (which is only two days after mine) I suggested (rather nobly) that we celebrate her birthday today as well.
> 
> Knowing full well that I’ll be expected to appear in public with what she has in store for me.


Hehe. But, you managed well!


westvillage said:


> The weather more than smiled on us today, the day of celebration for one graduation, one adoption and two birthdays. I carried this little Longchamp Crossbody in navy around me, with my phone in it, all day long. Here she is, finally relaxing in front of the wilting lilacs and wet pool towels at sunset.
> View attachment 5414680


Glad the weather was not as bad as expected. Cute little bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Monday bags. Conker Lexy is presenting her new etsy strap. Her original strap was way too long for ne.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Monday bags. Conker Lexy is presenting her new etsy strap. Her original strap was way too long for ne.
> View attachment 5414875



Your gorgeous Etsy strap compliments today’s Lexy perfectly, Ludmilla.  

What a clever creative solution to a problem any of us who are not seven feet tall have when it comes to the standard length of most shoulder straps.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Your gorgeous Etsy strap compliments today’s Lexy perfectly, Ludmilla.
> 
> What a clever creative solution to a problem any of us who are not seven feet tall have when it comes to the standard length of most shoulder straps.


Hehe. Thank you.
I am pretty tall tbh, but the strap is way too long even for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Monday bags. Conker Lexy is presenting her new etsy strap. Her original strap was way too long for ne.
> View attachment 5414875



A strap is a key element, Ludmilla. And yours is perfect in terms of design and matching colours.   
On the other hand, I have heard that the wider a strap is, the more comfortable it will be.
Is it true ?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> A strap is a key element, Ludmilla. And yours is perfect in terms of design and matching colours.
> On the other hand, I have heard that the wider a strap is, the more comfortable it will be.
> Is it true ?


Thank you! Yes, I think a wider strap is more common than a thin one.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Yes, I think a wider strap is more common than a thin one.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


>


Comfortable. I meant comfortable. Obviously, autocorrect kicked in without me noticing it. But, I guess you understood what I wanted to say.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Tuesday. Back to work


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Comfortable. I meant comfortable. Obviously, autocorrect kicked in without me noticing it. But, I guess you understood what I wanted to say.


 Of course, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Tuesday. Back to work


Happy Tuesday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Using the „Bayswater“ bag by Gianni Conti today. One of the bags I did not wear in 2021.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Using the „Bayswater“ bag by Gianni Conti today. One of the bags I did not wear in 2021.
> View attachment 5415686



I really like this bag, Ludmilla! 

It’s a great alternative to the classic Bayswater and looks less heavy and far more user friendly.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

In my experience, things always happen for a reason. Rather than win the bid on a Botkier bag that I knew in my heart of hearts would not have worked for me…
Newly arrived, my infinitely preferable Botkier “Puzzle” inspired bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I really like this bag, Ludmilla!
> 
> It’s a great alternative to the classic Bayswater and looks less heavy and far more user friendly.


Thank you!
Unfortunately, the „Bays“ is as heavy as the original. But, it has a crossbody strap, which is a huge plus on the side of practicality.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In my experience, things always happen for a reason. Rather than win the bid on a Botkier bag that I knew in my heart of hearts would not have worked for me…
> Newly arrived, my infinitely preferable Botkier “Puzzle” inspired bag.
> 
> View attachment 5415710


I like this a lot! Tbh better than the Puzzle!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Unfortunately, the „Bays“ is as heavy as the original. But, it has a crossbody strap, which is a huge plus on the side of practicality.



I do like the look of the strap, Ludmilla. Practical and attractive.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I like this a lot! Tbh better than the Puzzle!



Thank you, I’m glad you like it.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Using the „Bayswater“ bag by Gianni Conti today. One of the bags I did not wear in 2021.
> View attachment 5415686





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In my experience, things always happen for a reason. Rather than win the bid on a Botkier bag that I knew in my heart of hearts would not have worked for me…
> Newly arrived, my infinitely preferable Botkier “Puzzle” inspired bag.
> 
> View attachment 5415710



Ladies, I love your two beauties.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, I’m glad you like it.


Yes! This islander over here has a soft spot for messenger bags. 


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I love your two beauties.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Taking my latest acquisition out to dinner.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking my latest acquisition out to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5416024


Looking great!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

As is her custom every first day in June, a former colleague of mine is once again soliciting donations for one of her favorite charities. 

Naturally she wondered if I might have some bags I’d care to donate to her worthy cause? 

Having long ago punched my ticket for an express train to Hell, I‘d naturally anticipated her annual request and had planned accordingly.  

The six unremarkable bags I’ll be donating have all been purchased from random yard and rummage sales throughout this past year. 

As the old saying goes “what she doesn’t know won’t hurt her” and I can avoid becoming annoyed when she naturally assumes that anyone with as many bags as I have can always spare a few for charity.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking my latest acquisition out to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5416024


 Gorgeous bag, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As is her custom every first day in June, a former colleague of mine is once again soliciting donations for one of her favorite charities.
> 
> Naturally she wondered if I might have some bags I’d care to donate to her worthy cause?
> 
> Having long ago punched my ticket for an express train to Hell, I‘d naturally anticipated her annual request and had planned accordingly.
> 
> The six unremarkable bags I’ll be donating have all been purchased from random yard and rummage sales throughout this past year.
> 
> As the old saying goes “what she doesn’t know won’t hurt her” and I can avoid becoming annoyed when she naturally assumes that anyone with as many bags as I have can always spare a few for charity.
> 
> View attachment 5416211



Brilliant anticipation, Fim!
And now, you have room for six new bags…


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Taking my latest acquisition out to dinner.
> 
> View attachment 5416024


Love it, you look fab!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> As is her custom every first day in June, a former colleague of mine is once again soliciting donations for one of her favorite charities.
> 
> Naturally she wondered if I might have some bags I’d care to donate to her worthy cause?
> 
> Having long ago punched my ticket for an express train to Hell, I‘d naturally anticipated her annual request and had planned accordingly.
> 
> The six unremarkable bags I’ll be donating have all been purchased from random yard and rummage sales throughout this past year.
> 
> As the old saying goes “what she doesn’t know won’t hurt her” and I can avoid becoming annoyed when she naturally assumes that anyone with as many bags as I have can always spare a few for charity.
> 
> View attachment 5416211


You are definitely one of the most resourceful persons I know!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Brilliant anticipation, Fim!
> And now, you have room for six new bags…



Well, as those six were never part of my collection, they took up no room at all, Mariapia.  

Which is not to say there isn’t always room “for one more” should I find a bag I simply can’t resist!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it, you look fab!!



Thank you, Tomsmom!  

Though I’d always thought that particular wrap made me look like a shedding alpaca, it actually worked rather well with my Botkier.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You are definitely one of the most resourceful persons I know!



Or perhaps one of the most devious, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> Though I’d always thought that particular wrap made me look like a shedding alpaca, it actually worked rather well with my Botkier.


I think the wrap looks great!


Fimpagebag said:


> Or perhaps one of the most devious, Ludmilla.


 Being devious can be resourceful.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> In my experience, things always happen for a reason. Rather than win the bid on a Botkier bag that I knew in my heart of hearts would not have worked for me…
> Newly arrived, my infinitely preferable Botkier “Puzzle” inspired bag.
> 
> View attachment 5415710



Is this the Botkier Crosstown. I Love It! 

I could be wrong but I think this design predated the Puzzle Bag.

I had a Botkier Valentina when it first came along (10+ years and, maybe +++) and  wore it down.  It predated many bags that looked very similar including a Coach bag that was clearly “inspired” by it (I may eventually remember the name of that bag).

As a FAN of Botkier, yours is GREAT! 

And you’ve inspired me to take a dive into B’s website or the sites that sell it.


----------



## westvillage

Ludmilla said:


> Using the „Bayswater“ bag by Gianni Conti today. One of the bags I did not wear in 2021.
> View attachment 5415686


I love seeing your beautiful bags in naturals/browns with such luscious leathers. Beautiful ... and they will probably live ... or take refurbishment ...  forever. 

When I focused on Mulberry some years ago, I was already feeling their weight (would be even more now) so I couldn’t commit, but I so admire their beauty


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Is this the Botkier Crosstown. I Love It!
> 
> I could be wrong but I think this design predated the Puzzle Bag.
> 
> I had a Botkier Valentina when it first came along (10+ years and, maybe +++) and  wore it down.  It predated many bags that looked very similar including a Coach bag that was clearly “inspired” by it (I may eventually remember the name of that bag).
> 
> As a FAN of Botkier, yours is GREAT!
> 
> And you’ve inspired me to take a dive into B’s website or the sites that sell it.



Good eye, westvillage! 

It is the original Crosstown (now enjoying a resurgence as the smaller Cobble Hill crossbody) and did indeed predate the Puzzle bag.  

And though it’s early days thus far, I suspect my Botkier is easily going to become one of my “go to” bags in the future.


----------



## Narnanz

Probably my last purchases for a while...love these. Coach , Dooney and Rebecca minkoff


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Probably my last purchases for a while...love these. Coach , Dooney and Rebecca minkoff
> View attachment 5416809



What a glorious haul, Narnanz! 

Excellent choices all!  

Love the variety of styles  and colors!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Still enjoying my Botkier….


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Probably my last purchases for a while...love these. Coach , Dooney and Rebecca minkoff
> View attachment 5416809


Wow love the colors !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good afternoon!  Went to a concert last night, took a vacation day so I wouldn’t have to get up early from getting home so late .  DH and I just returned from applying for our passports for our vacation to Aruba in August!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Oh and I brought Longchamp to the concert:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon!  Went to a concert last night, took a vacation day so I wouldn’t have to get up early from getting home so late .  DH and I just returned from applying for our passports for our vacation to Aruba in August!!





Tomsmom said:


> Oh and I brought Longchamp to the concert:
> 
> View attachment 5417044



Whooo hooo! I can’t think of anyone who deserves a vacation in Aruba more, Tomsmom!  

And your LC was the perfect choice for a concert and late night.


----------



## westvillage

Narnanz said:


> Probably my last purchases for a while...love these. Coach , Dooney and Rebecca minkoff
> View attachment 5416809




Nice haul! Love your commitment to the new classics here (I have the Dooney Laurel in natural ... am always further tempted ) and your love of vintage Coach


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Whooo hooo! I can’t think of anyone who deserves a vacation in Aruba more, Tomsmom!
> 
> And your LC was the perfect choice for a concert and late night.



@Tomsmom ... I agree with Fim 1000% and more.  Nursing and dispensing vaccines in the time of Covid is heroic work!  Here’s to concerts and vacations


----------



## Fimpagebag

Talk about the quintessential definition of insanity. 

Given my unfortunate history with every straw bag I’ve ever owned, you would think I would’ve learned my lesson by now.  

Not. 

Saw this Nicola bag online and *could not* resist.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Talk about the quintessential definition of insanity.
> 
> Given my unfortunate history with every straw bag I’ve ever owned, you would think I would’ve learned my lesson by now.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Saw this Nicola bag online and *could not* resist.
> 
> View attachment 5417063



That’s a good looking bag! Straw can be so “toss around” summery, yet this one has a right proper  sensibility to it so maybe it’ll stand up to ... whatever you’ve been throwing at your prior straws


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> That’s a good looking bag! Straw can be so “toss around” summery, yet this one has a right proper  sensibility to it so maybe it’ll stand up to ... whatever you’ve been throwing at your prior straws



Only time will tell, westvillage. 

But I must admit I felt guilty after I purchased this bag when I recalled my past comment to you about straw bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good afternoon!  Went to a concert last night, took a vacation day so I wouldn’t have to get up early from getting home so late .  DH and I just returned from applying for our passports for our vacation to Aruba in August!!


Wonderful vacation ahead, Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Talk about the quintessential definition of insanity.
> 
> Given my unfortunate history with every straw bag I’ve ever owned, you would think I would’ve learned my lesson by now.
> 
> Not.
> 
> Saw this Nicola bag online and *could not* resist.
> 
> View attachment 5417063


 I wouldn’t have resisted either, Fim.
Nicola is a trendy  and elegant straw bag. It’s absolutely  gorgeous,


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I wouldn’t have resisted either, Fim.
> Nicola is a trendy  and elegant straw bag. It’s absolutely  gorgeous,



Thank you, Mariapia. 

In all honesty, I wish I possessed your remarkable bag resolve but know I’m a hopeless case when it comes to restraint.  

But in my defense, as my 69th birthday approaches I‘ve put my bag buying in perspective.  

”So little time, so many more bags to buy!”


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Only time will tell, westvillage.
> 
> But I must admit I felt guilty after I purchased this bag when I recalled my past comment to you about straw bags.



Oopsie ... double and can’t get rid of this one  See below.


----------



## westvillage

Not a twinge necessary, Fim. I had already laid out my too abundant summer bags so you saved me from myself (at least on that day ).


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> @Tomsmom ... I agree with Fim 1000% and more.  Nursing and dispensing vaccines in the time of Covid is heroic work!  Here’s to concerts and vacations


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Not a twinge necessary, Fim. I had already laid out my too abundant summer bags so you saved me from myself (at least on that day ).



Having seen some of your designated summer bags, I can only wait breathlessly to see even more, westvillage!


----------



## westvillage

Well… I’m feeling just a bit triumphant because I finally set up my new iPad  Old battery was dying so the moment to open the box on the new one became inevitable. Powered through the dreaded password situation! 

So… I took out my one spring/summer acquisition (so far!) for diversion during the process… a small Longchamp Foulonne bag. I absolutely love this coral color  Here she is …


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Well… I’m feeling just a bit triumphant because I finally set up my new iPad  Old battery was dying so the moment to open the box on the new one became inevitable. Powered through the dreaded password situation!
> 
> So… I took out my one spring/summer acquisition (so far!) for diversion during the process… a small Longchamp Foulonne bag. I absolutely love this coral color  Here she is …
> 
> View attachment 5417290



Congratulations on successfully setting up your new iPad, westvillage! 

As for your LC Foulonne….  

No other color says “summer” quite like coral. And yours is just perfect! 

Well done!


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Well… I’m feeling just a bit triumphant because I finally set up my new iPad  Old battery was dying so the moment to open the box on the new one became inevitable. Powered through the dreaded password situation!
> 
> So… I took out my one spring/summer acquisition (so far!) for diversion during the process… a small Longchamp Foulonne bag. I absolutely love this coral color  Here she is …
> 
> View attachment 5417290


That color is gorgeous ans perfect for this summer!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


Love the LC bags around.
And Fim‘s strawbag. 
Also yay to concerts and vacations. I am jealous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5417533
> 
> Love the LC bags around.
> And Fim‘s strawbag.
> Also yay to concerts and vacations. I am jealous!



And I am equally jealous every time I see this bag! 

Made to your specifications, your Aphrodite speaks volumes not only about   Marco Massaccesi but about you as well, Ludmilla. 

Attracting notice without screaming for attention, its inherent qualities are evident without revealing what is kept inside.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And I am equally jealous every time I see this bag!
> 
> Made to your specifications, your Aphrodite speaks volumes not only about   Marco Massaccesi but about you as well, Ludmilla.
> 
> Attracting notice without screaming for attention, its inherent qualities are evident without revealing what is kept inside.


Aww, thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5417533
> 
> Love the LC bags around.
> And Fim‘s strawbag.
> Also yay to concerts and vacations. I am jealous!


Oh my goodness I love love the blue!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Going out to breakfast creek side with my argumentative younger sister and her long suffering husband.  

And more for his sake than mine, I’m doing my bit bag wise to keep the family peace. 

Sadly, as much as I would like to take advantage of the outdoor creek side cafe’s potential for an “unavoidable” incident, I doubt this bag would sink.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going out to breakfast creek side with my argumentative younger sister and her long suffering husband.
> 
> And more for his sake than mine, I’m doing my bit bag wise to keep the family peace.
> 
> Sadly, as much as I would like to take advantage of the outdoor creek side cafe’s potential for an “unavoidable” incident, I doubt this bag would sink.
> 
> View attachment 5417713


I know your feelings about the bag but you rock it lady!


----------



## westvillage

That bag improves with wearing. It looks better carried than in a flat photo. It’s different! I’m not a fan of light blue colors but you’ve paired it really well with a low key outfit so the bag itself shines

Or am I too willing to forgive a bag … any bag … its design foibles???


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> I know your feelings about the bag but you rock it lady!



*To be honest, now that I’ve actually worn the bag I’m not sure what to think, Tomsmom. 
On the plus side, it weighs next to nothing while still accommodating all my essentials. 
One the other hand, I suspect it could do double duty as a pool float should the need arise. *



westvillage said:


> That bag improves with wearing. It looks better carried than in a flat photo. It’s different! I’m not a fan of light blue colors but you’ve paired it really well with a low key outfit so the bag itself shines
> 
> Or am I too willing to forgive a bag … any bag … its design foibles???



*It‘s definitely different, westvillage. 
Frankly, its pale blue color isn’t a shade I would’ve chosen for myself.   
Yet, now that I’ve actually worn the bag I find myself less critical of it than I was when I first saw it. *


----------



## westvillage

POOL FLOAT ... OMG ... NOW I CAN’T UNSEE IT


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> POOL FLOAT ... OMG ... NOW I CAN’T UNSEE IT


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> *To be honest, now that I’ve actually worn the bag I’m not sure what to think, Tomsmom.
> On the plus side, it weighs next to nothing while still accommodating all my essentials.
> One the other hand, I suspect it could do double duty as a pool float should the need arise.
> 
> 
> 
> It‘s definitely different, westvillage.
> Frankly, its pale blue color isn’t a shade I would’ve chosen for myself.
> Yet, now that I’ve actually worn the bag I find myself less critical of it than I was when I first saw it. *



I agree with everyone here, Fim, your blue bag improves with wearing.
And you carry it with class…


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Well… I’m feeling just a bit triumphant because I finally set up my new iPad  Old battery was dying so the moment to open the box on the new one became inevitable. Powered through the dreaded password situation!
> 
> So… I took out my one spring/summer acquisition (so far!) for diversion during the process… a small Longchamp Foulonne bag. I absolutely love this coral color  Here she is …
> 
> View attachment 5417290


Congrats  on your lovely Longchamp, westvillage, and on finally opening the IPad box and starting using it very easily…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I agree with everyone here, Fim, your blue bag improves with wearing.
> And you carry it with class…



Thank you, Mariapia. 

I think we can both agree that this bag is in a class by itself.


----------



## westvillage

Mariapia said:


> Congrats  on your lovely Longchamp, westvillage, and on finally opening the IPad box and starting using it very easily…


Thank you on behalf of both


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my goodness I love love the blue!!


Thank you!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going out to breakfast creek side with my argumentative younger sister and her long suffering husband.
> 
> And more for his sake than mine, I’m doing my bit bag wise to keep the family peace.
> 
> Sadly, as much as I would like to take advantage of the outdoor creek side cafe’s potential for an “unavoidable” incident, I doubt this bag would sink.
> 
> View attachment 5417713


I agree with everyone else - the bag looks better when worn. 


westvillage said:


> Thank you on behalf of both


Yay on the new iPad!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Ludmilla

And for size comparison:


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5418277



Another one of your crave worthy classics, Ludmilla! 

Hopefully my bag ninjas don’t have internet access in their room otherwise your Marcie will have them taking the hinges off their door!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Another one of your crave worthy classics, Ludmilla!
> 
> Hopefully my bag ninjas don’t have internet access in their room otherwise your Marcie will have them taking the hinges off their door!


Hehe. I will send my bag ninjas to get her back and snatch one of your lovely bags, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 
Another day, another obligatory bag to avoid any hurt feelings. 

On my way to my favorite niece’s with my truck to help her with the picnic table she just bought at a yard sale, I’m compelled to wear the Piero Guidi bag she gave me whose image many of you have burned into your brain. 

Known on our Island as “the crazy bag” the uninitiated among you may want to avert your eyes.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> Another day, another obligatory bag to avoid any hurt feelings.
> 
> On my way to my favorite niece’s with my truck to help her with the picnic table she just bought at a yard sale, I’m compelled to wear the Piero Guidi bag she gave me whose image many of you have burned into your brain.
> 
> Known on our Island as “the crazy bag” the uninitiated among you may want to avert your eyes.
> 
> View attachment 5418373


Love your style!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5418277


Always good to see Marcie!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I will send my bag ninjas to get her back and snatch one of your lovely bags, too.



We could both be in real trouble if our respective ninjas decide to join forces, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love your style!



You are truly far too kind, Tomsmom.  

My only hope is that my niece never discovers that there’s a oversized tote version of this bag!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> “Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> Another day, another obligatory bag to avoid any hurt feelings.
> 
> Known on our Island as “the crazy bag” the uninitiated among you may want to avert your eyes.”
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking for the uninitiated…we’d like another pic of this very unusual bag. We don’t know quite what to think.
> 
> I googled this designer or company, Piero Guidi, and saw many bags that were highly whimsical and looked cute and carryable as a novelty. There’s a current design sensibility that gives vibes like …a little Calder ... a little Hermès whimsical scarves...a little more Magical Mystery Tour. The below bag is either adorable, fun or ridiculous.  I’m going with fun!
> 
> But yours is a totally different look, feel and shape from what’s shown now. Would love to see more of it ... my corneas can take it


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> We could both be in real trouble if our respective ninjas decide to join forces, Ludmilla!


Most definitely! 
Like your style with crazy bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> View attachment 5418464



Be careful what you wish for, westvillage!  
I have no idea what Piero Guidi’s inspiration was for this nylon bag. 
But I suspect the olives signify one martini too many during his creative process!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Most definitely!
> Like your style with crazy bag.



Let’s just hope your ninjas don’t decide to return home with it, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

won’t let me delete duplicate post.


----------



## Fimpagebag

still trying with no success….


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> View attachment 5418464



While Piero Guidi’s “Magic Circus” line has been highly successful, I have to admit that I‘d had issues with the one I‘d had.  

Quite bluntly, over time the ”coated canvas” and handles started to feel more like PVC which was a deal killer for me.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> While Piero Guidi’s “Magic Circus” line has been highly successful, I have to admit that I‘d had issues with the one I‘d had.
> 
> Quite bluntly, over time the ”coated canvas” and handles started to feel more like PVC which was a deal killer for me.



Uh Oh .... that IS a deal killer. 

Your nylon bag just might be affecting my corneas after all  What an odd and loopy group of symbols and stuff on it.

And then I’ve always side-eyed Dooney for breaking up a lovely design like hydrangeas or daffodils with their leather or metal logo plate stuck right in the middle of it. Piero has done that too. 

Brava to you for doing the right thing by your niece and wearing it. Against the perfectly matching green of the background it kind of doesn’t look half bad.  Every bag can have its moment


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Uh Oh .... that IS a deal killer.
> 
> Your nylon bag just might be affecting my corneas after all  What an odd and loopy group of symbols and stuff on it.
> 
> And then I’ve always side-eyed Dooney for breaking up a lovely design like hydrangeas or daffodils with their leather or metal logo plate stuck right in the middle of it. Piero has done that too.
> 
> Brava to you for doing the right thing by your niece and wearing it. Against the perfectly matching green of the background it kind of doesn’t look half bad.  Every bag can have its moment



You’re right on all scores, westvillage. 

Though the crazy bag will continue to spend most of its time safely tucked away, what my niece doesn’t know won’t hurt her. 

As for myself, after spending the past couple of days on my best behavior, I’ve decided to treat myself to another Botkier as a reward.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right on all scores, westvillage.
> 
> Though the crazy bag will continue to spend most of its time safely tucked away, what my niece doesn’t know won’t hurt her.
> 
> As for myself, after spending the past couple of days on my best behavior, I’ve decided to treat myself to another Botkier as a reward.




Keep those cards and letters coming 

I have my eye on a Botkier too now that I’ve refamiliarized myself with their offerings and sale prices!

Willpower ... No Willpower ... Not sure which way I’ll fall off the fence.

As I’ve been feeling a tad weak willed, but expansive, of late, I have tried to take a remedy for that by laying out all my bags on the TV room trundle bed to see how I feel. Do I feel it’s enough, or maybe I’ve fallen out of love so that I can let go of some?

So it is 14 with 5 specialty bags=19
I like each one enormously
Many are old friends
They‘ve all been vetted and they do their job admirably
I wear them all ... and
I’m not jettisoning a single one

So no remedy

It gets worse.  There’s the family house in the country where I have at least as many though in less urban styles, not that anyone but me would notice the difference. 

I don’t know why bags are so enticing. I always have an eye out for bags ... online, watching them go by in the street, in TV and movies, visiting old loves on resale sites.

I can’t see a whit of purse peace coming my way  

Botkier anyone


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Keep those cards and letters coming
> 
> I have my eye on a Botkier too now that I’ve refamiliarized myself with their offerings and sale prices!
> 
> Willpower ... No Willpower ... Not sure which way I’ll fall off the fence.
> 
> As I’ve been feeling a tad weak willed, but expansive, of late, I have tried to take a remedy for that by laying out all my bags on the TV room trundle bed to see how I feel. Do I feel it’s enough, or maybe I’ve fallen out of love so that I can let go of some?
> 
> So it is 14 with 5 specialty bags=19
> I like each one enormously
> Many are old friends
> They‘ve all been vetted and they do their job admirably
> I wear them all ... and
> I’m not jettisoning a single one
> 
> So no remedy
> 
> It gets worse.  There’s the family house in the country where I have at least as many though in less urban styles, not that anyone but me would notice the difference.
> 
> I don’t know why bags are so enticing. I always have an eye out for bags ... online, watching them go by in the street, in TV and movies, visiting old loves on resale sites.
> 
> I can’t see a whit of purse peace coming my way
> 
> Botkier anyone



There is “purse peace” and then there’s passion, westvillage. 

Passion fuels our desire with what might be over the next horizon. 

Conversely, purse peace stops us dead in our tracks. 

Of the two, I‘ll choose passion every time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

Between the pool float and the crazy bag it’s been a rough couple of days for my Evil Twin. 

And it’s not getting any easier for her with the gift my older sister in Arizona bought for my birthday arriving yesterday while I was out.  

Now it sits unopened and undisturbed in my closet infuriating my Evil Twin to no end. 

And while I admit to being tempted, I’m just going to have to wait until Thursday to satisfy my curiosity.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Between the pool float and the crazy bag it’s been a rough couple of days for my Evil Twin.
> 
> And it’s not getting any easier for her with the gift my older sister in Arizona bought for my birthday arriving yesterday while I was out.
> 
> Now it sits unopened and undisturbed in my closet infuriating my Evil Twin to no end.
> 
> And while I admit to being tempted, I’m just going to have to wait until Thursday to satisfy my curiosity.



Awww… looking at an unopened box for five whole days is …. UGHH! Blessings on your patience while anticipating that surprise color. Your birthday itself will be all the more special … and your purse partners, who know nothin of the style either, await the b’day reveal


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Awww… looking at an unopened box for five whole days is …. UGHH! Blessings on your patience while anticipating that surprise color. Your birthday itself will be all the more special … and your purse partners, who know nothin of the style either, await the b’day reveal



It’s easy to be patient, westvillage, when my latest Botkier should arrive as early as Tuesday!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s easy to be patient, westvillage, when my latest Botkier should arrive as early as Tuesday!



I have a wee one coming as well. I could NOT believe the sale price, which got even lower before checkout.

Currently visiting son number 3 in Philly ‘til Wednesday night. Maybe I’ll have a box awaiting my arrival home.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Enjoy your visit with so  number 3, westvillage.  

 Can’t wait to see what might be awaiting you at home!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Going out for ice cream with my DH and a bag I actually want to wear!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

 Playing with my LC Red Cuir this morning.  

Instead of wearing it as intended….  




Going for a more casual vibe...


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Playing with my LC Red Cuir this morning.
> 
> Instead of wearing it as intended….
> 
> View attachment 5419665
> 
> 
> Going for a more casual vibe...
> 
> View attachment 5419667



With so many beautiful bags, Fim, I think it must be very frustrating to select the one you are going to carry before leaving home in the morning…
I know it depends on your outfit and  the place you are going to but still….
All three are great, it would have taken me a whole day to make a decision…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> With so many beautiful bags, Fim, I think it must be very frustrating to select the one you are going to carry before leaving home in the morning…
> I know it depends on your outfit and  the place you are going to but still….
> All three are great, it would have taken me a whole day to make a decision…



Actually I find it more fun than frustrating, Mariapia. But then again, I’m a complete and utter egoist when it comes to my bags.  

As for today, I decided to test my proof of concept with my LC Red Cuir by taking it to town with me this morning.  

Wearing the bag as intended, I had to drop the front strap to open the flap which left the bag gaping as I took out my wallet. And though our County isn’t what you would call a hotbed for crime, anyone standing nearby in line could’ve easily reached in front of me to gain access to my bag’s other contents.  




Conversely, wearing the bag backwards made the whole process easier and far more secure. Both straps stayed on my shoulder and anyone in line who might’ve attempted to gain access to my bag’s other contents would’ve immediately been punished for trying to grope an old lady.  



	

		
			
		

		
	
b


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually I find it more fun than frustrating, Mariapia. But then again, I’m a complete and utter egoist when it comes to my bags.
> 
> As for today, I decided to test my proof of concept with my LC Red Cuir by taking it to town with me this morning.
> 
> Wearing the bag as intended, I had to drop the front strap to open the flap which left the bag gaping as I took out my wallet. And though our County isn’t what you would call a hotbed for crime, anyone standing nearby in line could’ve easily reached in front of me to gain access to my bag’s other contents.
> 
> View attachment 5419737
> 
> 
> Conversely, wearing the bag backwards made the whole process easier and far more secure. Both straps stayed on my shoulder and anyone in line who might’ve attempted to gain access to my bag’s other contents would’ve immediately been punished for trying to grope an old lady.
> 
> View attachment 5419734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b


Oh dear! I have just realized bag #2 and bag #3 were the same bag.
Shame on me…
But then….I wasn’t that wrong…
Your LC can be worn on both sides and not only does it remain pretty , it  also becomes more practical if you have to open it in a crowded  place.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I have just realized bag #2 and bag #3 were the same bag.
> Shame on me…
> But then….I wasn’t that wrong…
> Your LC can be worn on both sides and not only does it remain pretty , it  also becomes more practical if you have to open it in a crowded  place.



I would’ve thought the same thing at first glance, Mariapia.  

It’s one bag, but with two distinct looks depending on how it’s worn.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 
All indications are that I’ll have a bag arriving today. 
And it’s a good thing. Otherwise the temptation to sneak a peek at the bag my older sister sent would be too much to resist.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! I have just realized bag #2 and bag #3 were the same bag.
> Shame on me…
> But then….I wasn’t that wrong…
> Your LC can be worn on both sides and not only does it remain pretty , it  also becomes more practical if you have to open it in a crowded  place.





Fimpagebag said:


> I would’ve thought the same thing at first glance, Mariapia.
> 
> It’s one bag, but with two distinct looks depending on how it’s worn.


I thought these were two different bags as well.


----------



## westvillage

Here’s a staple in my bag herd, one I invariably bring on travels because it’s small, light, roomy for its size, and with its metallic sheen it goes from day to dinner. It’s my go- to for this tourist-y visit to my son’s “new” life here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> Here’s a staple in my bag herd, one I invariably bring on travels because it’s small, light, roomy for its size, and with its metallic sheen it goes from day to dinner. It’s my go- to for this tourist-y visit to my son’s “new” life here.
> View attachment 5420459



Excellent choice, westvillage!  

With its subdued metallic sheen it’s everything you said and more!


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Here’s a staple in my bag herd, one I invariably bring on travels because it’s small, light, roomy for its size, and with its metallic sheen it goes from day to dinner. It’s my go- to for this tourist-y visit to my son’s “new” life here.
> View attachment 5420459


Love it!


----------



## Fimpagebag

It’s a day of unrelenting rain..but couldn’t resist taking a couple pics of my latest Botkier.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 

Comparison pic of my latest Botkier with her sister….  




Mandatory modeling pic….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Comparison pic of my latest Botkier with her sister….
> 
> View attachment 5421138
> 
> 
> Mandatory modeling pic….
> 
> View attachment 5421142



Wow, Fim.  I love them both.
I think they must be lightweight too.
They can be worn all year round.
Perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Here’s a staple in my bag herd, one I invariably bring on travels because it’s small, light, roomy for its size, and with its metallic sheen it goes from day to dinner. It’s my go- to for this tourist-y visit to my son’s “new” life here.
> View attachment 5420459


One of my all time favorite bag styles!


Fimpagebag said:


> It’s a day of unrelenting rain..but couldn’t resist taking a couple pics of my latest Botkier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420569
> 
> 
> View attachment 5420576





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Comparison pic of my latest Botkier with her sister….
> 
> View attachment 5421138
> 
> 
> Mandatory modeling pic….
> 
> View attachment 5421142


Lovely! I really like the taupe colours. And as we all know I am totally in for stocking up on one style in various colours.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim.  I love them both.
> I think they must be lightweight too.
> They can be worn all year round.
> Perfect.



I love them both as well, Mariapia. 

They’re both great neutral colors and very comfortable to carry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely! I really like the taupe colours. And as we all know I am totally in for stocking up on one style in various colours.



I agree absolutely, Ludmilla.  

Stocking up on one style is the way to go especially when it’s an older style no longer offered. *

(*filed under “any excuse will do” to continually add more bags to the ones I already have.)


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree absolutely, Ludmilla.
> 
> Stocking up on one style is the way to go especially when it’s an older style no longer offered. *
> 
> (*filed under “any excuse will do” to continually add more bags to the ones I already have.)


----------



## Mariapia

Still no new bag for me…
I am still thinking of the Alaia bag though.
Today, I took out my nylon Marc by Marc Jacobs. Poor thing 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
had been sleeping for a few years…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Still no new bag for me…
> I am still thinking of the Alaia bag though.
> Today, I took out my nylon Marc by Marc Jacobs. Poor thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had been sleeping for a few years…



What a great fun bag, Mariapia!  

Perfect for summer, colorful but not garish.  

As for the Alaia of your dreams, I think you’re wise to hold off until you decide whether or not it’s a bag you can live without.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Still no new bag for me…
> I am still thinking of the Alaia bag though.
> Today, I took out my nylon Marc by Marc Jacobs. Poor thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had been sleeping for a few years…


Love your cheerful bag! 
And I am with Fim - no need to rush a purchase.


----------



## Fimpagebag

The day is finally here, fellow Islanders! 

I have yet again survived another year despite my dubious moral compass. 

Case in point: though I was supposed to wait until today to open my birthday present from my older sister, late yesterday afternoon I checked the dismal weather forecast for today and took the precaution of opening my present early to take a pic of it in its best light. 

A beautiful blue Tuscan Leather made in Italy bag from their Fiordaliso line.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Still no new bag for me…
> I am still thinking of the Alaia bag though.
> Today, I took out my nylon Marc by Marc Jacobs. Poor thing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5421358
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> had been sleeping for a few years…


I agree with Ludmilla so cheerful!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> The day is finally here, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I have yet again survived another year despite my dubious moral compass.
> 
> Case in point: though I was supposed to wait until today to open my birthday present from my older sister, late yesterday afternoon I checked the dismal weather forecast for today and took the precaution of opening my present early to take a pic of it in its best light.
> 
> A beautiful blue Tuscan Leather bag from their Fiordaliso line.
> 
> View attachment 5421805


Love that blue, so pretty!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love that blue, so pretty!!



I thought you might like the color, Tomsmom.  

And obviously my older sister felt the same!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Purse in hand, planning on a low key birthday today.  



First stop will be at our local hardware store where my DH plans on shopping for my birthday gift.  
After that he’s taking me to lunch to my favorite Napoli pizza place. 

Then (despite the dismal cold rainy weather) to our favorite outdoor farm market for ice cream.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The day is finally here, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I have yet again survived another year despite my dubious moral compass.
> 
> Case in point: though I was supposed to wait until today to open my birthday present from my older sister, late yesterday afternoon I checked the dismal weather forecast for today and took the precaution of opening my present early to take a pic of it in its best light.
> 
> A beautiful blue Tuscan Leather made in Italy bag from their Fiordaliso line.
> 
> View attachment 5421805


Your older sister has taste, Fim. 
Your Tuscan leather bag is a real gem.
Bravo, bravo, bravo.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Love your cheerful bag!
> And I am with Fim - no need to rush a purchase.



No need indeed, Ludmilla….
The Alaia bag is awfully expensive..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your older sister has taste, Fim.
> Your Tuscan leather bag is a real gem.
> Bravo, bravo, bravo.



Thank you, Mariapia. 

It’s nice to know at least one of my relatives grasps my bag ethos and understands that I require bags that can dress up as equally as they can dress down. 

Otherwise (given my lifestyle) a strictly for special occasions bag would only languish unworn in my closet(s). 

Or (as amply demonstrated by the pool float and crazy bag) only see the light of day when I’m compelled to wear them.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy birthday Dear Fim!!!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> The day is finally here, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I have yet again survived another year despite my dubious moral compass.
> 
> Case in point: though I was supposed to wait until today to open my birthday present from my older sister, late yesterday afternoon I checked the dismal weather forecast for today and took the precaution of opening my present early to take a pic of it in its best light.
> 
> A beautiful blue Tuscan Leather made in Italy bag from their Fiordaliso line.
> 
> View attachment 5421805


Happy Birthday!!! A beautiful leather birthay bag in a BEAUTIFUL color blue . Your sister chose very well.

Wishing you a very special day all day long


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy birthday Dear Fim!!!





westvillage said:


> Happy Birthday!!! A beautiful leather birthay bag in a BEAUTIFUL color blue . Your sister chose very well.
> Wishing you a very special day all day long



Thank you, ladies! 

My birthday haul from ACE Hardware, courtesy of my DH. 

Two accessories he thought would go well with my new bag. A pink stun gun and pepper spray! 




Or (as he explained to the cashier) just in case my wife has an off day and someone’s fool enough to think she’s harmless!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, ladies!
> 
> My birthday haul from ACE Hardware, courtesy of my DH.
> 
> Two accessories he thought would go well with my new bag. A pink stun gun and pepper spray!
> 
> View attachment 5422072
> 
> 
> Or (as he explained to the cashier) just in case my wife has an off day and someone’s fool enough to think she’s harmless!



Your DH is very resourceful, Fim.   
Happy Birthday to you and many happy returns


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your DH is very resourceful, Fim.
> Happy Birthday to you and many happy returns



Thank you, Mariapia. 
I can’t remember when I’ve enjoyed a birthday more….


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> The day is finally here, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I have yet again survived another year despite my dubious moral compass.
> 
> Case in point: though I was supposed to wait until today to open my birthday present from my older sister, late yesterday afternoon I checked the dismal weather forecast for today and took the precaution of opening my present early to take a pic of it in its best light.
> 
> A beautiful blue Tuscan Leather made in Italy bag from their Fiordaliso line.
> 
> View attachment 5421805


Happy Birthday to you!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Happy Birthday to you!!



Thank you, Narnanz!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

My daughter is taking me shopping tomorrow for a combined Mother’s Day/Birthday heyday. 

Naturally I’ll check out the current crop of bags available to spot the latest trends rather than actually add to my collection.

Mainly because we’ll be shopping in a college town where most of the bags are targeting potential buyers much younger than me.

And it’ll be fun as I contrast what today’s college students look for in a bag versus what college students back in my day preferred.

Back then the hippy vibe was alive and well and our tastes leaned towards military surplus knapsacks and carpet bag totes.

So who am I to criticize today’s generation’s taste?


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My daughter is taking me shopping tomorrow for a combined Mother’s Day/Birthday heyday.
> 
> Naturally I’ll check out the current crop of bags available to spot the latest trends rather than actually add to my collection.
> 
> Mainly because we’ll be shopping in a college town where most of the bags are targeting potential buyers much younger than me.
> 
> And it’ll be fun as I contrast what today’s college students look for in a bag versus what college students back in my day preferred.
> 
> Back then the hippy vibe was alive and well and our tastes leaned towards military surplus knapsacks and carpet bag totes.
> 
> So who am I to criticize today’s generation’s taste?


Have a great time with your daughter!


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Have a great time with your daughter!



Hope you have a really great day with your daughter.  It’s lovely to continue birthday-ing by shopping and sharing


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> The day is finally here, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I have yet again survived another year despite my dubious moral compass.
> 
> Case in point: though I was supposed to wait until today to open my birthday present from my older sister, late yesterday afternoon I checked the dismal weather forecast for today and took the precaution of opening my present early to take a pic of it in its best light.
> 
> A beautiful blue Tuscan Leather made in Italy bag from their Fiordaliso line.
> 
> View attachment 5421805


*A very happy belated birthday, Fim! *
I love your new bag!



Mariapia said:


> No need indeed, Ludmilla….
> The Alaia bag is awfully expensive..


Never took a look at the price tag. [/QUOTE]


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> *A very happy belated birthday, Fim! *
> I love your new bag!



Thank you, Ludmilla!  

There’s subtle details about my new bag that I’m just beginning to appreciate.  

Its front flap has a hidden catch instead of just a simple magnetic snap for added security.  

And it’s top handle is angled ever so slightly and makes it even more comfortable to carry.  

There’s also a detachable shoulder strap for convenience if I have a need to go hands free.  

Lastly, there’s the veg tanned hammered leather. 

It’s lighter weight than some of my heavier pebbled leather bags without sacrificing the feel of quality leather. 

Definitely an all weather bag, it effortlessly shed all of yesterday’s raindrops and was already dry by the time we got home.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!
> 
> There’s subtle details about my new bag that I’m just beginning to appreciate.
> 
> Its front flap has a hidden catch instead of just a simple magnetic snap for added security.
> 
> And it’s top handle is angled ever so slightly and makes it even more comfortable to carry.
> 
> There’s also a detachable shoulder strap for convenience if I have a need to go hands free.
> 
> Lastly, there’s the veg tanned hammered leather.
> 
> It’s lighter weight than some of my heavier pebbled leather bags without sacrificing the feel of quality leather.
> 
> Definitely an all weather bag, it effortlessly shed all of yesterday’s raindrops and was already dry by the time we got home.



Wonderful, Fim!
Your bag has it all!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla!
> 
> There’s subtle details about my new bag that I’m just beginning to appreciate.
> 
> Its front flap has a hidden catch instead of just a simple magnetic snap for added security.
> 
> And it’s top handle is angled ever so slightly and makes it even more comfortable to carry.
> 
> There’s also a detachable shoulder strap for convenience if I have a need to go hands free.
> 
> Lastly, there’s the veg tanned hammered leather.
> 
> It’s lighter weight than some of my heavier pebbled leather bags without sacrificing the feel of quality leather.
> 
> Definitely an all weather bag, it effortlessly shed all of yesterday’s raindrops and was already dry by the time we got home.


You sound very happy with it. I wonder if it is the same company like my Tuscany leather bag?  
Hope you had a great day with your daughter!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> You sound very happy with it. I wonder if it is the same company like my Tuscany leather bag?
> 
> *It might be, Ludmilla. They’re not well known here but the quality of their bags speak for themselves. *
> 
> Hope you had a great day with your daughter!



*Actually we’ll be shopping today, Ludmilla.  
And though we won’t be specifically looking for bags, should one catch my eye…..   *


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Actually we’ll be shopping today, Ludmilla.
> And though we won’t be specifically looking for bags, should one catch my eye…..  *


Wishing you so much fun!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag and I


had a little fun today. 
Sending postcards to the island:


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag and I
> View attachment 5423595
> 
> had a little fun today.
> Sending postcards to the island:
> View attachment 5423596
> 
> View attachment 5423598
> 
> View attachment 5423599
> 
> View attachment 5423600


Such beautiful pictures!!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag and I
> View attachment 5423595
> 
> had a little fun today.
> Sending postcards to the island:
> View attachment 5423596
> 
> View attachment 5423598
> 
> View attachment 5423599
> 
> View attachment 5423600



Wonderful bag and pics, Ludmilla.
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Such beautiful pictures!!





Mariapia said:


> Wonderful bag and pics, Ludmilla.
> Thanks for sharing


Thanks for enjoying my random pics.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag and I
> View attachment 5423595
> 
> had a little fun today.
> Sending postcards to the island:
> View attachment 5423596
> 
> View attachment 5423598
> 
> View attachment 5423599
> 
> View attachment 5423600


Wonderful bag and fabulous architectural pics, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful bag and fabulous architectural pics, Ludmilla.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

While there were no bags to tempt me during yesterday’s shopping trip, my iPad scored a puffy pink Isaac Mizrahi for future exotic summer destinations such as the auto repair shop, my DH’s doctors waiting rooms, etc. 




I can also see its potential this summer serving as what my father used to refer to as “the bootlegger’s bride.” **

**(an outwardly innocuous item used to smuggle booze under the watchful eye of authority.)

Which in my long suffering brother in law’s case will be when his wife (my argumentative younger sister) will be home 24/7 while she recuperates from her surgery.

Warned that against putting any weight on her surgically repaired foot for two months following her operation, she has proactively installed cameras throughout the house so she can keep track of things. 

And while I readily admit smuggling a fifth of Jack Daniels into the house presents a challenge, I can do no less than the fine family tradition my Irish grandfather began during Prohibition when he would return from a booze run in Canada with pints of whiskey hidden in his young sons’ knickers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom, thank you for the “like” in response to my previous post which has since been edited with greater detail.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> While there were no bags to tempt me during yesterday’s shopping trip, my iPad scored a puffy pink Isaac Mizrahi for future exotic summer destinations such as the auto repair shop, my DH’s doctors waiting rooms, etc.
> 
> View attachment 5424254
> 
> 
> I can also see its potential this summer serving as what my father used to refer to as “the bootlegger’s bride.” **
> 
> **(an outwardly innocuous item used to smuggle booze under the watchful eye of authority.)
> 
> Which in my long suffering brother in law’s case will be when his wife (my argumentative younger sister) will be home 24/7 while she recuperates from her surgery.
> 
> Warned that against putting any weight on her surgically repaired foot for two months following her operation, she has proactively installed cameras throughout the house so she can keep track of things.
> 
> And while I readily admit smuggling a fifth of Jack Daniels into the house presents a challenge, I can do no less than the fine family tradition my Irish grandfather began during Prohibition when he would return from a booze run in Canada with pints of whiskey hidden in his young sons’ knickers.



I lurk in this thread because your posts always give me a good chuckle!


----------



## Fimpagebag

JVSXOXO said:


> I lurk in this thread because your posts always give me a good chuckle!



Glad I can lighten your day, JVSXOXO. 

My dubious sense of humor comes from a long life that offered two distinct paths. One was deadly earnest while the other was diligently finding the funny side of life.

Judging from your post, I think it’s fairly obvious which path I chose.


----------



## Tomsmom

JVSXOXO said:


> I lurk in this thread because your posts always give me a good chuckle!


Welcome!!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Tomsmom, thank you for the “like” in response to my previous post which has since been edited with greater detail.


You are too much!


----------



## WineLover

JVSXOXO said:


> I lurk in this thread because your posts always give me a good chuckle!


Me too!!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad I can lighten your day, JVSXOXO.
> 
> My dubious sense of humor comes from a long life that offered two distinct paths. One was deadly earnest while the other was diligently finding the funny side of life.
> 
> Judging from your post, I think it’s fairly obvious which path I chose.



Well done! I think most of us would benefit from more levity in life.



Tomsmom said:


> Welcome!!!



Thank you! ❤️


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

Back from the hairdresser’s with my Blue Cuir.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Back from the hairdresser’s with my Blue Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5425658


I like the haircut!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Back from the hairdresser’s with my Blue Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 5425658



Congrats on the haircut and on your Cuir, Fim.
I went to the hairdresser’s too this morning.
And I took out one of my LC….


----------



## westvillage

My Little Botkier camera bag has arrived. It comes with a matching leather crossbody strap as well as this striped guitar strap. I’m altogether happy with it.

I got a chuckle out of the color name … Malbec. Not the lovely Burgundy or Bordeaux, nor the generic Wine for this bag. No … it’s the clipped and a bit gruff sounding Malbec. Actually it’s my favorite Red which made the little guy irresistible.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I like the haircut!



Thank you, westvillage.  

I alternately have my hairdresser cut my hair with the part on the left, then the following appointment with the part on the right.  

But at least she always knows what to expect!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on the haircut and on your Cuir, Fim.
> I went to the hairdresser’s too this morning.
> And I took out one of my LC….
> View attachment 5425718



Great minds think alike, Mariapia!  

Always love seeing your Mary Katrantzou LC!


----------



## westvillage

Mariapia said:


> Congrats on the haircut and on your Cuir, Fim.
> I went to the hairdresser’s too this morning.
> And I took out one of my LC….
> View attachment 5425718


I absolutely love seeing again this delightful LC design and color scheme. So light and happy


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> My Little Botkier camera bag has arrived. It comes with a matching leather crossbody strap as well as this striped guitar strap. I’m altogether happy with it.
> 
> I got a chuckle out of the color name … Malbec. Not the lovely Burgundy or Bordeaux, nor the generic Wine for this bag. No … it’s the clipped and a bit gruff sounding Malbec. Actually it’s my favorite Red which made the little guy irresistible.
> View attachment 5425717



It’s perfect, westvillage!  

No girly bag this, your Malbec’s matching guitar strap compliments it perfectly!


----------



## Narnanz

First day of unemployment for me today...and I went to my former workplace...needed to hand in the key.

I actually enjoyed today?

Will see what driday is like as Im used to getting up and at work by 8.30am


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> First day of unemployment for me today...and I went to my former workplace...needed to hand in the key.
> 
> I actually enjoyed today?
> 
> Will see what driday is like as Im used to getting up and at work by 8.30am



I know what it was like when I turned in my keys, Narnanz.  

After twenty years of working at our local Community College, I cleared out my office, took my nameplate off the door, and handed in my keys to Campus Security. 

With a cursory glance at my small box of belongings, the Security Officer was somewhat surprised. 

“This is all you’re taking with you?” she asked, knowing how long I’d been at the College. “After twenty years most people need a hand cart for all their stuff.”  

“Well that’s the difference between them and me.” I shrugged. “I’ve always had a whole other life outside of work.”   

And so do you, Narnanz. I have every confidence that your next chapter will offer you opportunities you may not have considered before. 

So enjoy this first day unfettered and unafraid. Only you know what adventures await.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> I know what it was like when I turned in my keys, Narnanz.
> 
> After twenty years of working at our local Community College, I cleared out my office, took my nameplate off the door, and handed in my keys to Campus Security.
> 
> With a cursory glance at my small box of belongings, the Security Officer was somewhat surprised.
> 
> “This is all you’re taking with you?” she asked, knowing how long I’d been at the College. “After twenty years most people need a hand cart for all their stuff.”
> 
> “Well that’s the difference between them and me.” I shrugged. “I’ve always had a whole other life outside of work.”
> 
> And so do you, Narnanz. I have every confidence that your next chapter will offer you opportunities you may not have considered before.
> 
> So enjoy this first day unfettered and unafraid. Only you know what adventures await.


Thank you Fim...I enjoyed the whole day....and I will enjoy today as well..
..going for a early morning bike ride along the beach boardwalk......going to pick up a handbag purchase at the courier depot.

Plus clean up my bedroom...its become a tip for the last few weeks.....just shows how on the outside I was all ok...but internally I was stressing. 

And do battle with a rat...some how...we have no idea...one got in the house and has been living behind the fridge....one of the traps we set went off last night but we cant find it....will be moving furniture this morning to see where it is.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Thank you Fim...I enjoyed the whole day....and I will enjoy today as well..
> ..going for a early morning bike ride along the beach boardwalk......going to pick up a handbag purchase at the courier depot.
> 
> *Oooh a new bag? Can’t wait to see it, Narnanz. *
> 
> Plus clean up my bedroom...its become a tip for the last few weeks.....just shows how on the outside I was all ok...but internally I was stressing.
> 
> *Well done! You go girl!  *
> 
> And do battle with a rat...some how...we have no idea...one got in the house and has been living behind the fridge....one of the traps we set went off last night but we cant find it....will be moving furniture this morning to see where it is.



*We’ve done similar battle with a rat, Narnanz. 

Our solution was to “fight fire with fire” with Tabasco sauce and cayenne pepper to repel the intruder. *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Priorities, priorities… 

Going out for ice cream before our County’s anticipated *Tornado Warning* goes into effect!


----------



## Tomsmom

Felt a need for a change, Brought out the Valentino


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Priorities, priorities…
> 
> Going out for ice cream before our County’s anticipated *Tornado Warning* goes into effect!
> 
> View attachment 5427075



Lovely summer look. Very attractive


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a need for a change, Brought out the Valentino
> View attachment 5427123


Beautiful leather and an altogether handsome specimen. Change of bag feels good too


----------



## westvillage

I’m back in the country and reunited with Coach Dinky in the larger size, though still a petite bag. Each summer she steps out from the herd and has her 15 minutes 

After several years, at last I’ve made my pouches ‘nstuff compact enough to make the little Dinky, and all my small bags, easily useable.

The strap is a Dooney, with different hardware, but the stitching works with the bag’s stitching/edge glazing. This year, she seems more comfortable and “disappears” on the shoulder … and I love that! Also, there’s a second one in the herd, in denim blue, so all improvements are a two/fer.

Like her owner, she’s showing stretch marks … in the form of pulled leather across the top


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a need for a change, Brought out the Valentino
> View attachment 5427123



Love the white strap, Tomsmom!  

Perfect summer vibe.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I’m back in the country and reunited with Coach Dinky in the larger size, though still a petite bag. Each summer she steps out from the herd and has her 15 minutes
> 
> After several years, at last I’ve made my pouches ‘nstuff compact enough to make the little Dinky, and all my small bags, easily useable.
> 
> The strap is a Dooney, with different hardware, but the stitching works with the bag’s stitching/edge glazing. This year, she seems more comfortable and “disappears” on the shoulder … and I love that! Also, there’s a second one in the herd, in denim blue, so all improvements are a two/fer.
> 
> Like her owner, she’s showing stretch marks … in the form of pulled leather across the top
> View attachment 5427195



What a little sweetheart, westvillage!  

Perfect color, perfect size, an altogether wonderful bag!  

I’m a notorious “strap swapper” myself and agree that your Dooney strap works beautifully with your Coach.  

As for its imperceptible “stretch marks,” I tend to think we bag lovers notice our own bag’s tiniest imperfections whereas no one else does.


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> My Little Botkier camera bag has arrived. It comes with a matching leather crossbody strap as well as this striped guitar strap. I’m altogether happy with it.
> 
> I got a chuckle out of the color name … Malbec. Not the lovely Burgundy or Bordeaux, nor the generic Wine for this bag. No … it’s the clipped and a bit gruff sounding Malbec. Actually it’s my favorite Red which made the little guy irresistible.
> View attachment 5425717





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Priorities, priorities…
> 
> Going out for ice cream before our County’s anticipated *Tornado Warning* goes into effect!
> 
> View attachment 5427075





Tomsmom said:


> Felt a need for a change, Brought out the Valentino
> View attachment 5427123





westvillage said:


> I’m back in the country and reunited with Coach Dinky in the larger size, though still a petite bag. Each summer she steps out from the herd and has her 15 minutes
> 
> After several years, at last I’ve made my pouches ‘nstuff compact enough to make the little Dinky, and all my small bags, easily useable.
> 
> The strap is a Dooney, with different hardware, but the stitching works with the bag’s stitching/edge glazing. This year, she seems more comfortable and “disappears” on the shoulder … and I love that! Also, there’s a second one in the herd, in denim blue, so all improvements are a two/fer.
> 
> Like her owner, she’s showing stretch marks … in the form of pulled leather across the top
> View attachment 5427195



I love all your bags, ladies..


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> What a little sweetheart, westvillage!
> 
> Perfect color, perfect size, an altogether wonderful bag!
> 
> I’m a notorious “strap swapper” myself and agree that your Dooney strap works beautifully with your Coach.
> 
> As for its imperceptible “stretch marks,” I tend to think we bag lovers notice our own bag’s tiniest imperfections whereas no one else does.



Thank you…lovely comments on Miss Dinky.

In the not-too-distant past, I gave away a white bag, aged about eight years, because it had yellowed across the whole bag. I think from that experience I came away with the opinion that white bags age less well when tucked away. 

So I view Miss Dinky with a … I’m not going to say jaundiced  … hypersensitive eye. She’s good to go for this year though and I’m like …


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Despite the dire forecast, our County avoided the worst of yesterday’s severe storms.  

And though we still have high winds today, the sun is shining and it’s a perfect day for my Buttercup Coach Kristin.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Despite the dire forecast, our County avoided the worst of yesterday’s severe storms.
> 
> And though we still have high winds today, the sun is shining and it’s a perfect day for my Buttercup Coach Kristin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428187


This is one of my favourite bags on the Island, Fim.
The leather and the colour are to die for.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Despite the dire forecast, our County avoided the worst of yesterday’s severe storms.
> 
> And though we still have high winds today, the sun is shining and it’s a perfect day for my Buttercup Coach Kristin.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5428187



the most summery bag around


----------



## Ludmilla

I am also back in the country. Using Flo.


We have roses!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am also back in the country. Using Flo.
> View attachment 5428669
> 
> We have roses!
> View attachment 5428670
> 
> View attachment 5428671



Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!  

Your roses are gorgeous!  

But even they pale compared to your fabulous Flo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Your roses are gorgeous!
> 
> But even they pale compared to your fabulous Flo!


Thank you and happy Saturday, Fim!
Your lovely pink bag would fit very nicely to my pink roses. I am very happy that the tornados left you alone.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you and happy Saturday, Fim!
> Your lovely pink bag would fit very nicely to my pink roses. I am very happy that the tornados left you alone.



And I’m very happy that your roses survived your father’s well meaning gardening practices.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

Another preowned Botkier to add to my collection.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I am also back in the country. Using Flo.
> View attachment 5428669
> 
> We have roses!
> View attachment 5428670
> 
> View attachment 5428671


Love flo!!  And what beautiful flowers!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Another preowned Botkier to add to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5428783


Love the stripe and shape


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the stripe and shape



Those were precisely the two reasons why it caught my eye in the first place, Tomsmom!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am also back in the country. Using Flo.
> View attachment 5428669
> 
> We have roses!
> View attachment 5428670
> 
> View attachment 5428671


Your Flo is a real beauty, Ludmilla. 
I wish I had one. In this colour too.
And the flowers are gorgeous .



Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Another preowned Botkier to add to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5428783



Congrats on your new Botkier, Fim.
Great find, as usual..
Shopping on line is definitely a full time job…


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> And I’m very happy that your roses survived your father’s well meaning gardening practices.


Tbh he wants to turn this part of the garden into - lawn.  Mother and I are not into that idea.


Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Another preowned Botkier to add to my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5428783


NICE! 


Tomsmom said:


> Love flo!!  And what beautiful flowers!





Mariapia said:


> Your Flo is a real beauty, Ludmilla.
> I wish I had one. In this colour too.
> And the flowers are gorgeous .
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats on your new Botkier, Fim.
> Great find, as usual..
> Shopping on line is definitely a full time job…


Thank you, ladies.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

My DH and I are meeting up with our daughter (her treat) at her Dad’s favorite barbecue place for Father’s Day.  

We’ll just have to wait and see how my latest Botkier holds up against the onslaught!


----------



## Tomsmom

So I went on a bit of an adventure this morning. I found on Facebook marketplace an LV speedy from 1999 that was beautiful. I contacted the woman and we agreed to meet in Manhattan this morning. She’s a speedy 25 with an awesome patina and so very clean!  She was 275.00 US dollars 



	

		
			
		

		
	
On the ferry on our way home.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> So I went on a bit of an adventure this morning. I found on Facebook marketplace an LV speedy from 1999 that was beautiful. I contacted the woman and we agreed to meet in Manhattan this morning. She’s a speedy 25 with an awesome patina and so very clean!  She was 275.00 US dollars
> 
> View attachment 5430297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ferry on our way home.



OMG! All hail the queen!  

She’s absolutely gorgeous, Tomsmom!  

And at that price…. I swoon.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> OMG! All hail the queen!
> 
> She’s absolutely gorgeous, Tomsmom!
> 
> And at that price…. I swoon.





Tomsmom said:


> So I went on a bit of an adventure this morning. I found on Facebook marketplace an LV speedy from 1999 that was beautiful. I contacted the woman and we agreed to meet in Manhattan this morning. She’s a speedy 25 with an awesome patina and so very clean!  She was 275.00 US dollars
> 
> View attachment 5430297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ferry on our way home.


Exactly Fim...The speedy is one of those bags that are on my want list but also on my too expensive for me to buy list.
Ive looked in my price range but they all seem to have really bad issues such at hooes and broken zippers. 
I also have to factor in shipping and taxes which would add another NZ$200  to the cost 

One day.


----------



## westvillage

Tomsmom said:


> So I went on a bit of an adventure this morning. I found on Facebook marketplace an LV speedy from 1999 that was beautiful. I contacted the woman and we agreed to meet in Manhattan this morning. She’s a speedy 25 with an awesome patina and so very clean!  She was 275.00 US dollars
> 
> View attachment 5430297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ferry on our way home.



And inspiring adventure to get   such an amazing deal, and what a sensible way to verify its condition. Kudos to you x 1000 Tomsmom!


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My DH and I are meeting up with our daughter (her treat) at her Dad’s favorite barbecue place for Father’s Day.
> 
> We’ll just have to wait and see how my latest Botkier holds up against the onslaught!
> 
> View attachment 5429851



Love this Botkier!  Looks really great on you too


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My DH and I are meeting up with our daughter (her treat) at her Dad’s favorite barbecue place for Father’s Day.
> 
> We’ll just have to wait and see how my latest Botkier holds up against the onslaught!
> 
> View attachment 5429851


Lovely, Fim! Hope you had a great day.


Tomsmom said:


> So I went on a bit of an adventure this morning. I found on Facebook marketplace an LV speedy from 1999 that was beautiful. I contacted the woman and we agreed to meet in Manhattan this morning. She’s a speedy 25 with an awesome patina and so very clean!  She was 275.00 US dollars
> 
> View attachment 5430297
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ferry on our way home.


Yay! You definitely find the most awesome bags!  Congrats!


----------



## westvillage

I’m heading off to two southern US states I’ve never been to, visiting friends and family transplants. Carrying two of my favorite traveling companions: an LC in the color bilberry and a BV hobo that has a magnetic closure and single handle so it’s easy to get in and out of


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I’m heading off to two southern US states I’ve never been to, visiting friends and family transplants. Carrying two of my favorite traveling companions: an LC in the color bilberry and a BV hobo that has a magnetic closure and single handle so it’s easy to get in and out of
> View attachment 5430905



Splendid choices both, westvillage!  

Practicality stylishly served by your LC while your BV is absolutely to die for!


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> I’m heading off to two southern US states I’ve never been to, visiting friends and family transplants. Carrying two of my favorite traveling companions: an LC in the color bilberry and a BV hobo that has a magnetic closure and single handle so it’s easy to get in and out of
> View attachment 5430905


Great choices!!  Enjoy the trip!


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> I’m heading off to two southern US states I’ve never been to, visiting friends and family transplants. Carrying two of my favorite traveling companions: an LC in the color bilberry and a BV hobo that has a magnetic closure and single handle so it’s easy to get in and out of
> View attachment 5430905


I love the BV! What states are you visiting? I think I've been in most southern states.


----------



## westvillage

whateve said:


> I love the BV! What states are you visiting? I think I've been in most southern states.



Thanks for the BV 
I’m visiting Tennessee … where I am now… then NorthWest North Carolina where an old friend retired early and developed a lavender farm. I’ve seen pics and am looking forward to experiencing it. Then Ashville where fam transplanted from the northeast.  Getting my travel legs going after 2 long years.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!   

My latest (and wholly unnecessary yet irresistible) acquisition.  

My distressed leather Elliott Lucca Faro.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My latest (and wholly unnecessary yet irresistible) acquisition.
> 
> My distressed leather Elliott Lucca Faro.
> 
> View attachment 5431536


That blue!


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Thanks for the BV
> I’m visiting Tennessee … where I am now… then NorthWest North Carolina where an old friend retired early and developed a lavender farm. I’ve seen pics and am looking forward to experiencing it. Then Ashville where fam transplanted from the northeast.  Getting my travel legs going after 2 long years.


This sounds like a ton of fun. Esp. the lavender farm. I love lavender!
(I also love LC Bilberry - I have a couple of those. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

My argumentative younger sister’s surgery has been put off until next week, leaving her long suffering husband to appeal to my…better nature?  

So in the spirit of a piece of raw meat thrown into the lion’s cage, I stopped by to see her purposely leaving the pool float at home. 

“So why aren’t you wearing the purse I gave you?” she snarled.  

”Because after I leave here I’m going somewhere where people actually know me.” I replied.  

Needless to say she was outraged and later harangued me unmercifully to anyone who would listen.  

In fact (according to our older sister in Arizona) it was all our argumentative younger sister could talk about as opposed to her upcoming surgery.  

Mission accomplished.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> That blue!



I felt the same the minute I saw it, Ludmilla.


----------



## westvillage

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My latest (and wholly unnecessary yet irresistible) acquisition.
> 
> My distressed leather Elliott Lucca Faro.
> 
> View attachment 5431536


I don’t know if Elliott Lucca is still around but I used to like his bags a lot. He did an “inspired” version of the Stam that my cousin carried for years and it was beautiful! His Leather was a bit pliable and sheeny, something like Miu Miu was for a while. This beautiful blue leather reminds me of that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

westvillage said:


> I don’t know if Elliott Lucca is still around but I used to like his bags a lot. He did an “inspired” version of the Stam that my cousin carried for years and it was beautiful! His Leather was a bit pliable and sheeny, something like Miu Miu was for a while. This beautiful blue leather reminds me of that.



I remember that bag as well, westvillage. 

To the best of my knowledge Elliott Lucca the brand is still around. But in my opinion the quality isn’t what it once was.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My latest (and wholly unnecessary yet irresistible) acquisition.
> 
> My distressed leather Elliott Lucca Faro.
> 
> View attachment 5431536


A beautiful navy blue leather bag, Fim.
I love navy blue.
The strap is lovely too.
An other great find… You are on a roll, definitely.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A beautiful navy blue leather bag, Fim.
> I love navy blue.
> The strap is lovely too.
> An other great find… You are on a roll, definitely.



Hopefully I’ve rolled to a stop, Mariapia.  

I’ve been lucky with the bags I’ve bought recently, but it might be wise not to press my luck.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My argumentative younger sister’s surgery has been put off until next week, leaving her long suffering husband to appeal to my…better nature?
> 
> So in the spirit of a piece of raw meat thrown into the lion’s cage, I stopped by to see her purposely leaving the pool float at home.
> 
> “So why aren’t you wearing the purse I gave you?” she snarled.
> 
> ”Because after I leave here I’m going somewhere where people actually know me.” I replied.
> 
> Needless to say she was outraged and later harangued me unmercifully to anyone who would listen.
> 
> In fact (according to our older sister in Arizona) it was all our argumentative younger sister could talk about as opposed to her upcoming surgery.
> 
> Mission accomplished.


 I do foresee that you are not required for hospital visits. 


Fimpagebag said:


> I remember that bag as well, westvillage.
> 
> To the best of my knowledge Elliott Lucca the brand is still around. But in my opinion the quality isn’t what it once was.


Same everywhere.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!  
So, one of my colleagues tested positive for Covid on Wednesday. I was with him at the cantine on Tuesday. Guess who has developed a nice cold since yesterday. Sigh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> So, one of my colleagues tested positive for Covid on Wednesday. I was with him at the cantine on Tuesday. Guess who has developed a nice cold since yesterday. Sigh.



Lots of Covid cases in France at the moment..
I hope your colleague didn’t contaminate anyone.
Anyway, do a home test when you can, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> So, one of my colleagues tested positive for Covid on Wednesday. I was with him at the cantine on Tuesday. Guess who has developed a nice cold since yesterday. Sigh.



*I’m sorry you’re not feeling well, Ludmilla. 

Unfortunately Covid is here to stay, right alongside the flu and the common cold. 

But the only good thing is that with the availability of at home Covid tests you‘ll know if you have it or not. 

Even so, being sick just in time for the weekend sucks. *



Mariapia said:


> Lots of Covid cases in France at the moment..
> I hope your colleague didn’t contaminate anyone.
> Anyway, do a home test when you can, Ludmilla.



*I’m sorry to hear that there are still quite a lot of Covid cases in France, Mariapia. 

Cases here in our isolated rural County are presently at the lowest they’ve ever been. Only fifteen cases out of a population of forty thousand speaks probably less to conventional wisdom and more towards our stubborn insularity. 

Particularly now. After a two year hiatus, our wildly popular County Fair will once again be held next month.

And with that in mind, even the most bull headed among us experiencing the slightest symptoms of any respiratory complaint is voluntarily masking up and/or staying home* until their symptoms subside. 

(* invariably with a keg of beer and a barbecue grill in their front yard.)*


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Lots of Covid cases in France at the moment..
> I hope your colleague didn’t contaminate anyone.
> Anyway, do a home test when you can, Ludmilla.


We were four at the canteen. Just got the message that number two is feeling unwell. 
Might do a test this evening. Does not change much if it is positive or negative. Will not leave the house anyway.

Our cases are very high, too.



Fimpagebag said:


> *I’m sorry you’re not feeling well, Ludmilla.
> 
> Unfortunately Covid is here to stay, right alongside the flu and the common cold.
> 
> But the only good thing is that with the availability of at home Covid tests you‘ll know if you have it or not.
> 
> Even so, being sick just in time for the weekend sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I’m sorry to hear that there are still quite a lot of Covid cases in France, Mariapia.
> 
> Cases here in our isolated rural County are presently at the lowest they’ve ever been. Only fifteen cases out of a population of forty thousand speaks probably less to conventional wisdom and more towards our stubborn insularity.
> 
> Particularly now. After a two year hiatus, our wildly popular County Fair will once again be held next month.
> 
> And with that in mind, even the most bull headed among us experiencing the slightest symptoms of any respiratory complaint is voluntarily masking up and/or staying home* until their symptoms subside.
> 
> (* invariably with a keg of beer and a barbecue grill in their front yard.)*


Yes. Covid will stay. 
I just hope that we are going to be a bit more careful regarding respiratory infects. here, it was good common sense to carry all those infects to the office and spread them.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> We were four at the canteen. Just got the message that number two is feeling unwell.
> Might do a test this evening. Does not change much if it is positive or negative. Will not leave the house anyway.
> 
> Our cases are very high, too.
> 
> 
> Yes. Covid will stay.
> I just hope that we are going to be a bit more careful regarding respiratory infects. here, it was good common sense to carry all those infects to the office and spread them.



Here it‘s just the opposite, Ludmilla.

Anyone with respiratory symptoms is told to stay home from work on sick leave unless they can show documentation  that their symptoms are due to diagnosed allergies, hay fever etc. 

Which possibly might be why our numbers are the lowest they’ve been in two years.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Here it‘s just the opposite, Ludmilla.
> 
> Anyone with respiratory symptoms is told to stay home from work on sick leave unless they can show documentation  that their symptoms are due to diagnosed allergies, hay fever etc.
> 
> Which possibly might be why our numbers are the lowest they’ve been in two years.


Oh - I meant pre-Covid everyone came to work sick. Now they are more careful. Not sure, if this carries on, though.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oh - I meant pre-Covid everyone came to work sick. Now they are more careful. Not sure, if this carries on, though.



You’re right about life pre-Covid, Ludmilla.  

Years ago when I worked in a hospital (of all places) staff was expected to report to work no matter how sick we were.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right about life pre-Covid, Ludmilla.
> 
> Years ago when I worked in a hospital (of all places) *staff was expected to report to work no matter how sick we were*.


Hehe. I will not post anything about what happened here during the past 2 years.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

If I had any sense I’d still be asleep at this hour of the morning. 

Instead I’m awake, counting down the minutes before I can prove to myself that I *can *resist accepting an expiring offer for a bag I *know *would prove to be a mistake. 

Even my Evil Twin at her diabolical worst agrees. 




The bag in question isn’t just big. It’s gigantic. 
And truthfully, really isn’t my style. 

And though it purports to be a Gerard Darel, there’s still that niggling doubt in the back of my mind.. 

So it’s time to let it haunt someone else’s dreams.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> If I had any sense I’d still be asleep at this hour of the morning.
> 
> Instead I’m awake, counting down the minutes before I can prove to myself that I *can *resist accepting an expiring offer for a bag I *know *would prove to be a mistake.
> 
> Even my Evil Twin at her diabolical worst agrees.
> 
> View attachment 5433864
> 
> 
> The bag in question isn’t just big. It’s gigantic.
> And truthfully, really isn’t my style.
> 
> And though it purports to be a Gerard Darel, there’s still that niggling doubt in the back of my mind..
> 
> So it’s time to let it haunt someone else’s dreams.
> 
> View attachment 5433848



Big bags are coming back, Fim..
Yet, I don’t think this is a Gérard Darel …I have never seen this design anywhere..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Big bags are coming back, Fim..
> Yet, I don’t think this is a Gérard Darel …I have never seen this design anywhere..



I thought the same thing, Mariapia. 

Apparently there’s a “Design Sportswear” Gerard Darel subsidiary in the US offering “bargain basement” bags supposedly “Made in Morocco.”

And while that is possible, they are not the Gerard Darels for me.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I thought the same thing, Mariapia.
> 
> Apparently there’s a “Design Sportswear” Gerard Darel subsidiary in the US offering “bargain basement” bags supposedly “Made in Morocco.”
> 
> And while that is possible, they are not the Gerard Darels for me.



I googled Gerard Darel and Pablo    ( Pablo belongs to GD)
Looked at dozens of bag pictures, couldn’t find your bag, Fim.
As for Design Sportswear it’s just a business address, not a brand..
The whole thing is very fishy….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I googled Gerard Darel and Pablo    ( Pablo belongs to GD)
> Looked at dozens of bag pictures, couldn’t find your bag, Fim.
> As for Design Sportswear it’s just a business address, not a brand..
> The whole thing is very fishy….



I agree, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Every so often I stop and think about the sheer number of bags I own and the money I’ve spent… 

And I’m actually pretty pleased with myself.  

Because while they say “you can’t buy happiness” you *can* buy things that make you happy.


----------



## Fimpagebag

As happy a bag as a dog with a biscuit!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Every so often I stop and think about the sheer number of bags I own and the money I’ve spent…
> 
> And I’m actually pretty pleased with myself.
> 
> Because while they say “you can’t buy happiness” you *can* buy things that make you happy.





Fimpagebag said:


> As happy a bag as a dog with a biscuit!
> 
> View attachment 5434686


Happy Sunday,
I love your bag musings.  And I agree on buying things that make you happy.
Pretty dog pic, too!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday,
> I love your bag musings.  And I agree on buying things that make you happy.
> Pretty dog pic, too!



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

I hope you’re feeling better. 

As you can see by the pic, my older terrier has to be coerced to get that close to one of “momma’s” bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As happy a bag as a dog with a biscuit!
> 
> View attachment 5434686



So cute, Fim.
I mean the bag and the dog.


----------



## Narnanz

Caught the blighter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Caught the blighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435220



Well done, Narnanz!


----------



## Tomsmom

Decided to break out the Bal she’s such a great color for summer


----------



## Tomsmom

Narnanz said:


> Caught the blighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435220


Oh my !!  Look at that tail!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Decided to break out the Bal she’s such a great color for summer
> 
> View attachment 5435303



You’re riight, Tomsmom!  

What a perfectly wonderful color for summer!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!  

I have to admit that there are fewer things that compete with knowing a bag you have is everything you’d hoped it would be. 

Case in point: my Patricia Nash Nazaire. For all its apparent small size, it easily accommodates all my essentials and is a joy to wear. 

I love it’s shape and subtle details and and would buy another one in a heartbeat if the style hadn’t been discontinued in favor of a much smaller uninteresting version.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Decided to break out the Bal she’s such a great color for summer
> 
> View attachment 5435303


What a beauty, Tomsmom.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I have to admit that there are fewer things that compete with knowing a bag you have is everything you’d hoped it would be.
> 
> Case in point: my Patricia Nash Nazaire. For all its apparent small size, it easily accommodates all my essentials and is a joy to wear.
> 
> I love it’s shape and subtle details and and would buy another one in a heartbeat if the style hadn’t been discontinued in favor of a much smaller uninteresting version.
> 
> View attachment 5435482



Your Patricia Nash is gorgeous, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Your Patricia Nash is gorgeous, Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

I always hate it when a brand discontinues one of their bags I really like. 

I know they probably have their reasons, but at least I occasionally get lucky on the secondary market.


----------



## Narnanz

What a pretty flower..
	

		
			
		

		
	




Goodbye pretty flower!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I hope you’re feeling better.
> 
> As you can see by the pic, my older terrier has to be coerced to get that close to one of “momma’s” bags.


I am on sick leave until Wednesday.
Tested negative. But, obviously tons of other viruses are around at the moment, too. 


Narnanz said:


> Caught the blighter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435220


What did you do with it? 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I have to admit that there are fewer things that compete with knowing a bag you have is everything you’d hoped it would be.
> 
> Case in point: my Patricia Nash Nazaire. For all its apparent small size, it easily accommodates all my essentials and is a joy to wear.
> 
> I love it’s shape and subtle details and and would buy another one in a heartbeat if the style hadn’t been discontinued in favor of a much smaller uninteresting version.
> 
> View attachment 5435482


Lovely bag!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Decided to break out the Bal she’s such a great color for summer
> 
> View attachment 5435303


Love your bal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> What a pretty flower..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435869
> 
> 
> Goodbye pretty flower!



Gorgeous flower, Narnanz! 

Now the burning question, do you have a bag to go with it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am on sick leave until Wednesday.
> Tested negative. But, obviously tons of other viruses are around at the moment, too.



You’re right, Ludmilla. 

There’s plenty of nasty viruses around and you really can’t avoid them all. 

Unfortunately, the same can be said for certain family members. 

Now that my argumentative younger sister is home following her surgery, I’ve been given my marching orders to do her grocery shopping with strict instructions that *no substitutions *for anything on her list will be allowed. 

Which means I’ll have to go to three different grocery stores and hope they have what she wants. 

If not, things could get ugly.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, Ludmilla.
> 
> There’s plenty of nasty viruses around and you really can’t avoid them all.
> 
> Unfortunately, the same can be said for certain family members.
> 
> Now that my argumentative younger sister is home following her surgery, I’ve been given my marching orders to do her grocery shopping with strict instructions that *no substitutions *for anything on her list will be allowed.
> 
> Which means I’ll have to go to three different grocery stores and hope they have what she wants.
> 
> If not, things could get ugly.


Oh boy!  Good luck Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, Ludmilla.
> 
> There’s plenty of nasty viruses around and you really can’t avoid them all.
> 
> Unfortunately, the same can be said for certain family members.
> 
> Now that my argumentative younger sister is home following her surgery, I’ve been given my marching orders to do her grocery shopping with strict instructions that *no substitutions *for anything on her list will be allowed.
> 
> Which means I’ll have to go to three different grocery stores and hope they have what she wants.
> 
> If not, things could get ugly.


How long is your ordeal going to last, Fim.?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I am on sick leave until Wednesday.
> Tested negative. But, obviously tons of other viruses are around at the moment, too.



I am glad it’s not Covid, Ludmilla.
I know a few people who got it a couple of weeks ago and they are still exhausted.
Have a good rest until Wednesday …


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> How long is your ordeal going to last, Fim.?



Hard to say, Mariapia. 

She won’t be able to put any weight on her surgically repaired foot for the next two months. Fortunately our younger brother and youngest sister live in the area so we can all take turns bearing the brunt of her frustrations. 

But it isn’t going to be pretty. 

I might just have to preemptively buy a new bag just to get me through these next two months.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Hard to say, Mariapia.
> 
> She won’t be able to put any weight on her surgically repaired foot for the next two months. Fortunately our younger brother and youngest sister live in the area so we can all take turns bearing the brunt of her frustrations.
> 
> But it isn’t going to be pretty.
> 
> I might just have to preemptively buy a new bag just to get me through these next two months.



Two months? 
A new bag will certainly help, Fim…. and so will a few bottles of Jack Daniels for her poor husband..
That girl is a real pain in the neck!


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> I am on sick leave until Wednesday.
> Tested negative. But, obviously tons of other viruses are around at the moment, too.
> 
> What did you do with it?
> 
> Lovely bag!





Fimpagebag said:


> Gorgeous flower, Narnanz!
> 
> Now the burning question, do you have a bag to go with it?


This was made out of icing and about 10 years old...it was brittle and faded so into a very large rubbish bag it went.
we were being very ruthless.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Two months?
> A new bag will certainly help, Fim…. and so will a few bottles of Jack Daniels for her poor husband..
> That girl is a real pain in the neck!



That she is, Mariapia. And she’ll never change. 
Yet she does occasionally listen when I pull rank and remind her that I *am the older sister. 

Like today. *In addition to all the groceries she had on her list, I‘d added a bottle of the richest creamiest chocolate milk from our premier local dairy. 

“I didn’t ask for this,” she snarled when I poured her a glass. 

”Oh shut up, you little snot.” I replied in my best bedside manner. “I used to put chocolate milk in your baby bottle because it was the only way you’d drink your milk.” 

”Well I guess one glass wouldn’t kill me.” she grudgingly agreed. 

I handed her the glass, she drank…




And was already on her second glass by the time I left.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> This was made out of icing and about 10 years old...it was brittle and faded so into a very large rubbish bag it went.
> we were being very ruthless.



And undoubtedly wise, Narnanz.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re right, Ludmilla.
> 
> There’s plenty of nasty viruses around and you really can’t avoid them all.
> 
> Unfortunately, the same can be said for certain family members.
> 
> Now that my argumentative younger sister is home following her surgery, I’ve been given my marching orders to do her grocery shopping with strict instructions that *no substitutions *for anything on her list will be allowed.
> 
> Which means I’ll have to go to three different grocery stores and hope they have what she wants.
> 
> If not, things could get ugly.


she is a real darling!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That she is, Mariapia. And she’ll never change.
> Yet she does occasionally listen when I pull rank and remind her that I *am the older sister.
> 
> Like today. *In addition to all the groceries she had on her list, I‘d added a bottle of the richest creamiest chocolate milk from our premier local dairy.
> 
> “I didn’t ask for this,” she snarled when I poured her a glass.
> 
> ”Oh shut up, you little snot.” I replied in my best bedside manner. “I used to put chocolate milk in your baby bottle because it was the only way you’d drink your milk.”
> 
> ”Well I guess one glass wouldn’t kill me.” she grudgingly agreed.
> 
> I handed her the glass, she drank…
> 
> View attachment 5436234
> 
> 
> And was already on her second glass by the time I left.


Well done, Fim.
Funny how childhood memories can soften anyone’s heart.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Well done, Fim.
> Funny how childhood memories can soften anyone’s heart.



The heart is easy, Mariapia. It’s the head that’s hard!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The heart is easy, Mariapia. It’s the head that’s hard!



So true, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Back at work today. Hooray on being able to work remote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Back at work today. Hooray on being able to work remote.



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  
Glad you’re able to work from home.  

The only downside is that we don’t get to see which one of your wonderful bags you would’ve worn to work.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!
> Glad you’re able to work from home.
> 
> The only downside is that we don’t get to see which one of your wonderful bags you would’ve worn to work.


True.  I might go to the grocery store later …


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

My argumentative younger sister lives in a much more upscale County than mine. So on my way home from her place I stopped by her county’s Goodwill Thrift Shop to look at bags.  

While I was there I caught a glimpse of a crumpled bag that someone hadn’t bothered putting it back on its hook and was lying on bottom of the rack. 

Upon closer inspection, I recognized it as a vintage bag from a brand I’m familiar with. 

Established in 1988, *ili  New York *began only offering either black or brown men’s leather wallets. But given their success, they later expanded their line to include bags and other leather goods as well.

And while their more recent bags don’t really appeal to me, their vintage woven leather bags have long been on my radar.  

So naturally once I not only found one, but one IRL rather than online….

I was severely tempted. After examining it closely, I knew I’d have to replace its zipper pull for one more substantial, as well as ply my craft on its crumpled strap..  

Sold!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My argumentative younger sister lives in a much more upscale County than mine. So on my way home from her place I stopped by her county’s Goodwill Thrift Shop to look at bags.
> 
> While I was there I caught a glimpse of a crumpled bag that someone hadn’t bothered putting it back on its hook and was lying on bottom of the rack.
> 
> Upon closer inspection, I recognized it as a vintage bag from a brand I’m familiar with.
> 
> Established in 1988, *ili  New York *began only offering either black or brown men’s leather wallets. But given their success, they later expanded their line to include bags and other leather goods as well.
> 
> And while their more recent bags don’t really appeal to me, their vintage woven leather bags have long been on my radar.
> 
> So naturally once I not only found one, but one IRL rather than online….
> 
> I was severely tempted. After examining it closely, I knew I’d have to replace its zipper pull for one more substantial, as well as ply my craft on its crumpled strap..
> 
> Sold!
> 
> View attachment 5437501


Oooooh! This is lovely!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of grocery shopping.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5437532
> 
> Bag of grocery shopping.



Great choice, Ludmilla! 

I love everything about this bag. 

The color and the contrast stitching, the leather and the style…


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My argumentative younger sister lives in a much more upscale County than mine. So on my way home from her place I stopped by her county’s Goodwill Thrift Shop to look at bags.
> 
> While I was there I caught a glimpse of a crumpled bag that someone hadn’t bothered putting it back on its hook and was lying on bottom of the rack.
> 
> Upon closer inspection, I recognized it as a vintage bag from a brand I’m familiar with.
> 
> Established in 1988, *ili  New York *began only offering either black or brown men’s leather wallets. But given their success, they later expanded their line to include bags and other leather goods as well.
> 
> And while their more recent bags don’t really appeal to me, their vintage woven leather bags have long been on my radar.
> 
> So naturally once I not only found one, but one IRL rather than online….
> 
> I was severely tempted. After examining it closely, I knew I’d have to replace its zipper pull for one more substantial, as well as ply my craft on its crumpled strap..
> 
> Sold!
> 
> View attachment 5437501


.  

What a great find, Fim.
See… Going to  your sister’s place can have some advantages, after all.




Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5437532
> 
> Bag of grocery shopping.



Perfect for grocery shopping, yes, but also for lots of outings, Ludmilla ..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5437532
> 
> Bag of grocery shopping.


Love that color!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> 
> I love everything about this bag.
> 
> The color and the contrast stitching, the leather and the style…





Mariapia said:


> .
> 
> What a great find, Fim.
> See… Going to  your sister’s place can have some advantages, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perfect for grocery shopping, yes, but also for lots of outings, Ludmilla ..


Thank you, friends!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy friday!
One of my closest friends is coming for a visit this weekend.
So very excited. It‘s been a year since I last saw her.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love that color!!


Thank you!  
Are you still using your Bal?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy friday!
> One of my closest friends is coming for a visit this weekend.
> So very excited. It‘s been a year since I last saw her.


So exciting !!  Have a great time!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Are you still using your Bal?


Yes


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy friday!
> One of my closest friends is coming for a visit this weekend.
> So very excited. It‘s been a year since I last saw her.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 
And even happier weekend ahead! 

As Groucho Marx once said when it comes to friends…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

It’s my turn to tame the beast.  Just leaving now to tend to my argumentative younger sister.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It’s my turn to tame the beast.  Just leaving now to tend to my argumentative younger sister.
> 
> View attachment 5438238


And you are doing this together with a great bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy friday!
> One of my closest friends is coming for a visit this weekend.
> So very excited. It‘s been a year since I last saw her.



Great news, Ludmilla
You’ll have so many things to talk about.
Have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Given my penchant for rehabbing preowned bags, I’ve had my share of both successes and failures. 

Sometimes it takes a lot of work before I know which a bag will be. 

But I have to admit that I’m fairly pleased with my efforts rehabbing this  Italian leather tote by *i Medici. 


*


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given my penchant for rehabbing preowned bags, I’ve had my share of both successes and failures.
> 
> Sometimes it takes a lot of work before I know which a bag will be.
> 
> But I have to admit that I’m fairly pleased with my efforts rehabbing this  Italian leather tote by *i Medici.
> 
> View attachment 5439292
> *


Great job, love the bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!!  I’m off to the mall for eyebrow threading, this is the only woman who always does a great job and is nice .  Still in my Bal but debating a change.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given my penchant for rehabbing preowned bags, I’ve had my share of both successes and failures.
> 
> Sometimes it takes a lot of work before I know which a bag will be.
> 
> But I have to admit that I’m fairly pleased with my efforts rehabbing this  Italian leather tote by *i Medici.
> 
> View attachment 5439292
> *


Lovely bag, Fim.
What kind of rehab did you do?


----------



## Ludmilla

Holding my and my friends bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Given my penchant for rehabbing preowned bags, I’ve had my share of both successes and failures.
> 
> Sometimes it takes a lot of work before I know which a bag will be.
> 
> But I have to admit that I’m fairly pleased with my efforts rehabbing this  Italian leather tote by *i Medici.
> 
> View attachment 5439292
> *



Wow, Fim.
Good job!
It looks brand new.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely bag, Fim.
> What kind of rehab did you do?



It’s nice of you to ask, Ludmilla….   

The first thing I did was remove the annoying center zip compartment so I could custom fit a stout piece of leather measured to fit in the bottom of the bag.

Next I retrofitted a purse insert I’d used in a similar size tote that I‘d once had to avoid the “black hole” syndrome of such a large bag.

After that it was only a matter of cleaning and conditioning the exterior of the bag and it’s handles.

All in all I’m really pleased with how it all turned out. The pebbled leather is wonderfully supple and I love it’s bone color and contrasting brown handles.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Holding my and my friends bag.
> View attachment 5439454



I think you know which one I love more, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim.
> Good job!
> It looks brand new.



Thank you, Mariapia.  

As you so recently pointed out “big bags are back” and I think this bag will come in handy when I’m running errands for my argumentative younger sister.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It’s nice of you to ask, Ludmilla….
> 
> The first thing I did was remove the annoying center zip compartment so I could custom fit a stout piece of leather measured to fit in the bottom of the bag.
> 
> Next I retrofitted a purse insert I’d used in a similar size tote that I‘d once had to avoid the “black hole” syndrome of such a large bag.
> 
> After that it was only a matter of cleaning and conditioning the exterior of the bag and it’s handles.
> 
> All in all I’m really pleased with how it all turned out. The pebbled leather is wonderfully supple and I love it’s bone color and contrasting brown handles.


Wow. You did quite a lot!


Fimpagebag said:


> I think you know which one I love more, Ludmilla.


Aww. Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!
Another day - another bag.


Visiting the local river.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Another day - another bag.
> View attachment 5439879
> 
> Visiting the local river.
> View attachment 5439880



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla! 

Though I realize *Bree* is a German brand, it is also a popular girl's name among the Irish that entices parents with (quoting here) “*its simple style and captivating connotations.”   *

Which (to my mind) perfectly describes your Bree with her obvious quality and subtle details. 

In fact if you‘d included her in your wonderful river pic, I would’ve only had eyes for your bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!
> Another day - another bag.
> View attachment 5439879
> 
> Visiting the local river.
> View attachment 5439880


I love the style of this bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

Compelled by my argumentative younger sister’s circumstances, I’ve been meeting regularly with my two younger siblings as we devise our respective strategies. 

In what can be best described as a *Counsel of War*, my younger brother’s mission is *rescue and recovery *aimed towards our long suffering brother in law.  

It will be his job to extract our brother in law from his wife’s bedside and take him to the nearest bar for a couple of beers and the opportunity to vent. 

*Smokescreens and diversions *will be our baby sister’s purview. With a face like a kewpie doll and the voice of a chipmunk, she can talk nonstop for hours without anyone getting a word in edgewise. 

Leaving our argumentative sister no choice but to finally take the pain medication her surgeon prescribed (but she thus far has refused to take) to escape the incessant chatter. 

And then there’s my assignment. In every military operation there’s always someone who has *to take the bullet.  *

Which means (in addition to my visits) I’ll be calling her every afternoon to listen to her complaints while *agreeing with everything she says.  *


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Though I realize *Bree* is a German brand, it is also a popular girl's name among the Irish that entices parents with (quoting here) “*its simple style and captivating connotations.”  *
> 
> Which (to my mind) perfectly describes your Bree with her obvious quality and subtle details.
> 
> In fact if you‘d included her in your wonderful river pic, I would’ve only had eyes for your bag!


Thank you, Fim.
Esp. for the lovely explanation of the name‘s meaning. 


Tomsmom said:


> I love the style of this bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Compelled by my argumentative younger sister’s circumstances, I’ve been meeting regularly with my two younger siblings as we devise our respective strategies.
> 
> In what can be best described as a *Counsel of War*, my younger brother’s mission is *rescue and recovery *aimed towards our long suffering brother in law.
> 
> It will be his job to extract our brother in law from his wife’s bedside and take him to the nearest bar for a couple of beers and the opportunity to vent.
> 
> *Smokescreens and diversions *will be our baby sister’s purview. With a face like a kewpie doll and the voice of a chipmunk, she can talk nonstop for hours without anyone getting a word in edgewise.
> 
> Leaving our argumentative sister no choice but to finally take the pain medication her surgeon prescribed (but she thus far has refused to take) to escape the incessant chatter.
> 
> And then there’s my assignment. In every military operation there’s always someone who has *to take the bullet.  *
> 
> Which means (in addition to my visits) I’ll be calling her every afternoon to listen to her complaints while *agreeing with everything she says.  *


Your sister is keeping the whole family busy. 
Kudos to all of you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Your sister is keeping the whole family busy.
> Kudos to all of you!



Thank you, Ludmilla.

Fortunately my two younger siblings and I have ways coping with the present situation.

My younger brother restores vintage muscle cars while our baby sister buys designer outfits for her chihuahuas. 

As for me, all of you here know what means I use to cope!


----------



## JVSXOXO

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Compelled by my argumentative younger sister’s circumstances, I’ve been meeting regularly with my two younger siblings as we devise our respective strategies.
> 
> In what can be best described as a *Counsel of War*, my younger brother’s mission is *rescue and recovery *aimed towards our long suffering brother in law.
> 
> It will be his job to extract our brother in law from his wife’s bedside and take him to the nearest bar for a couple of beers and the opportunity to vent.
> 
> *Smokescreens and diversions *will be our baby sister’s purview. With a face like a kewpie doll and the voice of a chipmunk, she can talk nonstop for hours without anyone getting a word in edgewise.
> 
> Leaving our argumentative sister no choice but to finally take the pain medication her surgeon prescribed (but she thus far has refused to take) to escape the incessant chatter.
> 
> And then there’s my assignment. In every military operation there’s always someone who has *to take the bullet.  *
> 
> Which means (in addition to my visits) I’ll be calling her every afternoon to listen to her complaints while *agreeing with everything she says.  *



This whole post tickled me but you got me with “a face like a kewpie doll and the voice of a chipmunk…”    I hope that everything goes according to your plan!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed bags, back to MJ


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Compelled by my argumentative younger sister’s circumstances, I’ve been meeting regularly with my two younger siblings as we devise our respective strategies.
> 
> In what can be best described as a *Counsel of War*, my younger brother’s mission is *rescue and recovery *aimed towards our long suffering brother in law.
> 
> It will be his job to extract our brother in law from his wife’s bedside and take him to the nearest bar for a couple of beers and the opportunity to vent.
> 
> *Smokescreens and diversions *will be our baby sister’s purview. With a face like a kewpie doll and the voice of a chipmunk, she can talk nonstop for hours without anyone getting a word in edgewise.
> 
> Leaving our argumentative sister no choice but to finally take the pain medication her surgeon prescribed (but she thus far has refused to take) to escape the incessant chatter.
> 
> And then there’s my assignment. In every military operation there’s always someone who has *to take the bullet.  *
> 
> Which means (in addition to my visits) I’ll be calling her every afternoon to listen to her complaints while *agreeing with everything she says.  *



Seems to be a perfect plan, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags, back to MJ
> 
> View attachment 5439969



I just love this bag, Tomsmom! 

It has everything you could want in a tote. Fun and fashionable while eminently practical.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Seems to be a perfect plan, Fim.



Only time will tell, Mariapia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

JVSXOXO said:


> This whole post tickled me but you got me with “a face like a kewpie doll and the voice of a chipmunk…”    I hope that everything goes according to your plan!



Thank you, JVSXOXO. 

While I would like to think that my family isn’t all that different from most families, our misadventures belie the fact. *

(* like the time my late oldest sister’s Persian cat leapt upon the picnic table during a family reunion and used the Jello salad for a litter box.  )


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, JVSXOXO.
> 
> While I would like to think that my family isn’t all that different from most families, our misadventures belie the fact. *
> 
> (* like the time my late oldest sister’s Persian cat leapt upon the picnic table during a family reunion and used the Jello salad for a litter box.  )


Oh my!!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Oh my!!!



I’m sure it could’ve been worse, Tomsmom.  

But it does explain why alcohol plays such a major part in my family’s get togethers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders! 

For those of us who celebrate today….


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Changed bags, back to MJ
> 
> View attachment 5439969


This is a lovely tote!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders!
> 
> For those of us who celebrate today….
> 
> View attachment 5440546


Happy 4th of July!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy 4th of July!



Thank you, Ludmilla.  

And happy Monday to you!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy 4th of July to all our American friends on the Island!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy 4th of July to all our American friends on the Island!



And many thanks to our French allies who’d made our Independence possible!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> And happy Monday to you!


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy 4th!!  
Went to the SalVal today it was half off everything and insane. No bags to speak of but I did score premium denim . I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy 4th!!
> Went to the SalVal today it was half off everything and insane. No bags to speak of but I did score premium denim . I hope everyone has a great day!



Tell us about your premium denim, Tomsmom.
I have about 30 pairs of jeans,  , most of them are made in the US like:
Citizens of Humanity
Seven for All Mankind
Paige
J Brand
Siwy
True Religion.
Current Elliott


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Tell us about your premium denim, Tomsmom.
> I have about 30 pairs of jeans,  , most of them are made in the US like:
> Citizens of Humanity
> Seven for All Mankind
> Paige
> J Brand
> Siwy
> True Religion.
> Current Elliott



Good jeans are like good bags, Mariapia. You can never have enough of them!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Tell us about your premium denim, Tomsmom.
> I have about 30 pairs of jeans,  , most of them are made in the US like:
> Citizens of Humanity
> Seven for All Mankind
> Paige
> J Brand
> Siwy
> True Religion.
> Current Elliott


I found rag and bone and joes jeans that day.  Most of my denim is premium from the thrift store. I’ve found frame, 7 for all mankind and citizens .  I want to skip away when I find them lol !


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

You can never go wrong with a great pair of jeans and a good bag. Or vice versa!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> You can never go wrong with a great pair of jeans and a good bag. Or vice versa!
> 
> View attachment 5441725


Looking fab!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Looking fab!!



Thank you, Tomsmom. 

I’m really loving this *ili New York *bag. 

I’m also fairly pleased at how well the more substantial zipper pull I fashioned looks with the bag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> 
> I’m really loving this *ili New York *bag.
> 
> I’m also fairly pleased at how well the more substantial zipper pull I fashioned looks with the bag.
> 
> View attachment 5441736


A nice touch!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good jeans are like good bags, Mariapia. You can never have enough of them!



I am always in jeans and sneakers, Fim.
I have lots of pairs of sneakers too.
Nike is my favourite brand….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> You can never go wrong with a great pair of jeans and a good bag. Or vice versa!
> 
> View attachment 5441725



Wonderful, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I found rag and bone and joes jeans that day.  Most of my denim is premium from the thrift store. I’ve found frame, 7 for all mankind and citizens .  I want to skip away when I find them lol !


Great finds,Tomsmom


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> You can never go wrong with a great pair of jeans and a good bag. Or vice versa!
> 
> View attachment 5441725


Looking great, Fim! I would have never thought that the zipper pull was added by you!


----------



## Ludmilla

I hate buying jeans/trousers. It is the worst thing to shop - apart from shoes.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Looking great, Fim! I would have never thought that the zipper pull was added by you!



Thank you, Ludmilla.  

I’m somewhat.…uh…”authoritative” when I unzip a bag and need a sturdy zipper pull.   



Ludmilla said:


> I hate buying jeans/trousers. It is the worst thing to shop - apart from shoes.



I know how you feel, Ludmilla.  

Finding a good pair of jeans that actually fit can be exhausting, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I am always in jeans and sneakers, Fim.
> I have lots of pairs of sneakers too.
> Nike is my favourite brand….



I can never have enough sneakers either, Mariapia.  

Which might explain why I have three identical pairs of my favorite white sneakers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!   

I’ve always felt that the right bag allows me to “trend wisely” while sticking with the basics.  

Hopefully my Coach Kristin feels the same!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve always felt that the right bag allows me to “trend wisely” while sticking with the basics.
> 
> Hopefully my Coach Kristin feels the same!
> 
> View attachment 5442431


Happy Thursday!
Looking great again.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Looking great again.



Thank you, Ludmilla!  

Though I don’t wear them often, there’s a shameless method to my madness when it comes to wearing white jeans.   

No one (not even my argumentative younger sister) expects me to do anything grubby when I’m wearing them.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Tell us about your premium denim, Tomsmom.
> I have about 30 pairs of jeans,  , most of them are made in the US like:
> Citizens of Humanity
> Seven for All Mankind
> Paige
> J Brand
> Siwy
> True Religion.
> Current Elliott


I've never bought premium denim. I've also never thrifted denim. Most of my jeans are from American juniors brands like Hollister, American Eagle, Guess. I have at least 30 pairs. I can't seem to stop shopping for them, and when I find some I like, I get them in multiple shades.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I've never bought premium denim. I've also never thrifted denim. Most of my jeans are from American juniors brands like Hollister, American Eagle, Guess. I have at least 30 pairs. I can't seem to stop shopping for them, and when I find some I like, I get them in multiple shades.



Good for you, whateve!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders. 

The definition of insanity has never been more apt than when it comes to me and drawstring bags. 

Every time I’ve succumbed to their siren song, I’ve ended up getting rid of them. 

To be fair, the bags themselves were never at fault. 

Instead it was entirely my ridiculous insistence that the drawstrings be perfectly symmetrical when I would close the bag. 

And when they weren’t, I would niggle and fidget with them until they were. 
Eventually I’d give up in frustration and end up either selling or donating the bag. 

Only to continue to repeat the process with the same predictable results. 

That being said, I have yet to learn my lesson. 

The way I see it, if I want a drawstring bag I should *have* a drawstring bag. 

But on *my* terms. 

So with that in mind, I’ve purchased two battered preowned drawstring leather bags with the intention to go full on *Doctor Frankenstein *and give them new life. 

Be afraid, fellow Islanders. *Be very afraid…*


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> The definition of insanity has never been more apt than when it comes to me and drawstring bags.
> 
> Every time I’ve succumbed to their siren song, I’ve ended up getting rid of them.
> 
> To be fair, the bags themselves were never at fault.
> 
> Instead it was entirely my ridiculous insistence that the drawstrings be perfectly symmetrical when I would close the bag.
> 
> And when they weren’t, I would niggle and fidget with them until they were.
> Eventually I’d give up in frustration and end up either selling or donating the bag.
> 
> Only to continue to repeat the process with the same predictable results.
> 
> That being said, I have yet to learn my lesson.
> 
> The way I see it, if I want a drawstring bag I should *have* a drawstring bag.
> 
> But on *my* terms.
> 
> So with that in mind, I’ve purchased two battered preowned drawstring leather bags with the intention to go full on *Doctor Frankenstein *and give them new life.
> 
> Be afraid, fellow Islanders. *Be very afraid…*
> 
> View attachment 5442961


I am very curious about what you come up with.
I love drawstring bags. LOVE them. Never bought one, because I fear they would drive me crazy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday to all!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I am very curious about what you come up with.
> I love drawstring bags. LOVE them. Never bought one, because I fear they would drive me crazy.



I know *exactly *what you mean, Ludmilla. 

I’m hard at work with my redesign and hopefully will have a bag to show you later today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  I haven’t mentioned that I’ve taken on an after school program that begins after my school day ends. So I work my regular job 8-2:30 ( summer hours) and then go to a different school about 10 min away to work from 3pm to 6 pm. The pay should be wonderful. It’s a long day but only until Aug 12.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I haven’t mentioned that I’ve taken on an after school program that begins after my school day ends. So I work my regular job 8-2:30 ( summer hours) and then go to a different school about 10 min away to work from 3pm to 6 pm. The pay should be wonderful. It’s a long day but only until Aug 12.



Happy Friday, Tomsmom!  

I admire your energy and initiative.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  I haven’t mentioned that I’ve taken on an after school program that begins after my school day ends. So I work my regular job 8-2:30 ( summer hours) and then go to a different school about 10 min away to work from 3pm to 6 pm. The pay should be wonderful. It’s a long day but only until Aug 12.


You are fantastic. I could not do that.


----------



## Fimpagebag

*It’s alive! *

First a bit of backstory. Back in the day the B. Makowski brand was known for quality affordable   dependable leather handbags. But that all changed in 2008 when he sold the brand to a conglomerate that chose to to capitalize on his name with bags of much lesser quality. 

Fortunately I was able to find one of his vintage bags on the preowned market. 




It had the requisite scrapes and dings one would expect of a well used bag. Those were easily remedied by cleaning and conditioning.

Then the real work began. I reversed the drawstring so its closure was on the the back rather than the front of the bag.  

Front view…




Back view…




Reconfigured in this manner, the bag closes smoothly while relieving me of my previous angst with drawstring bags.

Then for sheer fun, I attached a gaudy little pink panda bag charm not to actually wear but to illustrate future possibilities afforded by the redesign.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> *It’s alive! *
> 
> First a bit of backstory. Back in the day the B. Makowski brand was known for quality affordable   dependable leather handbags. But that all changed in 2008 when he sold the brand to a conglomerate that chose to to capitalize on his name with bags of much lesser quality.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to find one of his vintage bags on the preowned market.
> 
> View attachment 5443126
> 
> 
> It had the requisite scrapes and dings one would expect of a well used bag. Those were easily remedied by cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> Then the real work began. I reversed the drawstring so its closure was on the the back rather than the front of the bag.
> 
> Front view…
> 
> View attachment 5443127
> 
> 
> Back view…
> 
> View attachment 5443128
> 
> 
> Reconfigured in this manner, the bag closes smoothly while relieving me of my previous angst with drawstring bags.
> 
> Then for sheer fun, I attached a gaudy little pink panda bag charm not to actually wear but to illustrate future possibilities afforded by the redesign.
> 
> View attachment 5443130


Love it!!  Love the color and style! Well done


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love it!!  Love the color and style! Well done



Thank you, Tomsmom!  

The bag itself is a great sensible size and will have its share of use.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders.
> 
> The definition of insanity has never been more apt than when it comes to me and drawstring bags.
> 
> Every time I’ve succumbed to their siren song, I’ve ended up getting rid of them.
> 
> To be fair, the bags themselves were never at fault.
> 
> Instead it was entirely my ridiculous insistence that the drawstrings be perfectly symmetrical when I would close the bag.
> 
> And when they weren’t, I would niggle and fidget with them until they were.
> Eventually I’d give up in frustration and end up either selling or donating the bag.
> 
> Only to continue to repeat the process with the same predictable results.
> 
> That being said, I have yet to learn my lesson.
> 
> The way I see it, if I want a drawstring bag I should *have* a drawstring bag.
> 
> But on *my* terms.
> 
> So with that in mind, I’ve purchased two battered preowned drawstring leather bags with the intention to go full on *Doctor Frankenstein *and give them new life.
> 
> Be afraid, fellow Islanders. *Be very afraid…*
> 
> View attachment 5442961



We just can’t wait to see  before and after pics, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> We just can’t wait to see  before and after pics, Fim.



There may not be any pics of the second bag, Mariapia.  

Not unlike your experience with the purported LV, it’s interior zipper pocket is sticky with some unidentifiable gloop and has turned me off completely from doing anything but tossing it in the trash bin.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> The bag itself is a great sensible size and will have its share of use.



Oh dear, I have just realized one of the two bags you mentioned had already been   changed into a more practical bag.
Good job, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Oh dear, I have just realized one of the two bags you mentioned had already been   changed into a more practical bag.
> Good job, Fim.



Thank you, Mariapia. 

I take it as a compliment that you didn’t immediately realize that the B. Makowski bag was one of the drawstring bags I’d mentioned.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Mariapia.
> 
> I take it as a compliment that you didn’t immediately realize that the B. Makowski bag was one of the drawstring bags I’d mentioned.



Absolutely, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *It’s alive! *
> 
> First a bit of backstory. Back in the day the B. Makowski brand was known for quality affordable   dependable leather handbags. But that all changed in 2008 when he sold the brand to a conglomerate that chose to to capitalize on his name with bags of much lesser quality.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to find one of his vintage bags on the preowned market.
> 
> View attachment 5443126
> 
> 
> It had the requisite scrapes and dings one would expect of a well used bag. Those were easily remedied by cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> Then the real work began. I reversed the drawstring so its closure was on the the back rather than the front of the bag.
> 
> Front view…
> 
> View attachment 5443127
> 
> 
> Back view…
> 
> View attachment 5443128
> 
> 
> Reconfigured in this manner, the bag closes smoothly while relieving me of my previous angst with drawstring bags.
> 
> Then for sheer fun, I attached a gaudy little pink panda bag charm not to actually wear but to illustrate future possibilities afforded by the redesign.
> 
> View attachment 5443130


Very nice! The colour is very pretty snd I also like the quilted leather. The outside zipper pocket will be very practical!

Sorry about the second bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Very nice! The colour is very pretty snd I also like the quilted leather. The outside zipper pocket will be very practical!
> 
> Sorry about the second bag.



Thank you, Ludmilla. The quilted leather and color made the bag impossible to resist. 

The second bag has more problems than just it’s icky inner pocket. Its leather is cracked and faded, well beyond saving. 

Fortunately it didn’t cost that much so it’s not a great loss. However, I do feel its seller was disingenuous describing the bag’s condition and my feedback reflected my disappointment.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> There may not be any pics of the second bag, Mariapia.
> 
> Not unlike your experience with the purported LV, it’s interior zipper pocket is sticky with some unidentifiable gloop and has turned me off completely from doing anything but tossing it in the trash bin.



You have done a great job with the first bag, Fim, forget about the second one..
I am sure you are still looking  for an other bag that you will be able to customize or repair.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Whenever I occasionally toy with the idea of *Ban Island*, I have a sneaking suspicion how it would actually play out.  




*“All right, I’ve said I‘m sorry. But if we‘d brought all that food there wouldn’t have been enough room in the lifeboat for my bags.”*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> You have done a great job with the first bag, Fim, forget about the second one..
> I am sure you are still looking  for an other bag that you will be able to customize or repair.



You’re right of course, Mariapia. 
These occasional disappointments are all part of the game.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Whenever I occasionally toy with the idea of *Ban Island*, I have a sneaking suspicion how it would actually play out.
> 
> View attachment 5443819
> 
> 
> *“All right, I’ve said I‘m sorry. But if we‘d brought all that food there wouldn’t have been enough room in the lifeboat for my bags.”*


Haha!!  Funny because it’s true


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Whenever I occasionally toy with the idea of *Ban Island*, I have a sneaking suspicion how it would actually play out.
> 
> View attachment 5443819
> 
> 
> *“All right, I’ve said I‘m sorry. But if we‘d brought all that food there wouldn’t have been enough room in the lifeboat for my bags.”*


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> *It’s alive! *
> 
> First a bit of backstory. Back in the day the B. Makowski brand was known for quality affordable   dependable leather handbags. But that all changed in 2008 when he sold the brand to a conglomerate that chose to to capitalize on his name with bags of much lesser quality.
> 
> Fortunately I was able to find one of his vintage bags on the preowned market.
> 
> View attachment 5443126
> 
> 
> It had the requisite scrapes and dings one would expect of a well used bag. Those were easily remedied by cleaning and conditioning.
> 
> Then the real work began. I reversed the drawstring so its closure was on the the back rather than the front of the bag.
> 
> Front view…
> 
> View attachment 5443127
> 
> 
> Back view…
> 
> View attachment 5443128
> 
> 
> Reconfigured in this manner, the bag closes smoothly while relieving me of my previous angst with drawstring bags.
> 
> Then for sheer fun, I attached a gaudy little pink panda bag charm not to actually wear but to illustrate future possibilities afforded by the redesign.
> 
> View attachment 5443130


I love the colour...looks great.


----------



## Tomsmom

Sooooo today I took an exam.  And I passed!!!  I passed the National Certification exam for School nurses, yayyyy!!


----------



## Narnanz

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo today I took an exam.  And I passed!!!  I passed the National Certification exam for School nurses, yayyyy!!


congratulations


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo today I took an exam.  And I passed!!!  I passed the National Certification exam for School nurses, yayyyy!!



As though any of your fellow Islanders would’ve expected otherwise, Tomsmom!


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo today I took an exam.  And I passed!!!  I passed the National Certification exam for School nurses, yayyyy!!


Congratulations!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo today I took an exam.  And I passed!!!  I passed the National Certification exam for School nurses, yayyyy!!


Yay!! So happy for you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!



Happy Sunday, Ludmilla!  

Hope you have a great day!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> As though any of your fellow Islanders would’ve expected otherwise, Tomsmom!


I love the wave smileys!  Made my morning lol!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday!


Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo today I took an exam.  And I passed!!!  I passed the National Certification exam for School nurses, yayyyy!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> View attachment 5444958
> 
> Happy Monday!



Guaranteed to be a happy Monday seeing your *blue beauty!   *


----------



## Tomsmom

Artsy!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Artsy!
> 
> View attachment 5445806


Lovely!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
Hope everyone is doing fine!


----------



## 880

Tomsmom said:


> Sooooo today I took an exam.  And I passed!!!  I passed the National Certification exam for School nurses, yayyyy!!


Congratulations @Tomsmom ! I am so happy for you!  
are you eying anything in particular to celebrate


----------



## Tomsmom

880 said:


> Congratulations @Tomsmom ! I am so happy for you!
> are you eying anything in particular to celebrate


Well….  I have a Bal on the way and a Saint Laurent tote that is really part of my present to me .


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Hope everyone is doing fine!


Doing well!  You?


----------



## 880

Tomsmom said:


> Well….  I have a Bal on the way and a Saint Laurent tote that is really part of my present to me .


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Well….  I have a Bal on the way and a Saint Laurent tote that is really part of my present to me .



Bravo, Tomsmom


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Doing well!  You?


Thank you, I am fine again.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
Trying to adjust to the new look of tpf.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Trying to adjust to the new look of tpf.



Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

I’m trying to adjust to the new look as well.  

On other fronts, my argumentative younger sister is taking up much of my time as both our younger brother and baby sister have left on their respective vacations and won’t be back until next week.  

Then there were the deer mice. For some reason known only to them, a cluster of them decided to make the blower fan in my vehicle their new home. 

Unfortunately they lacked the foresight what might happen when I engaged the air conditioning in my vehicle.  

The ensuing carnage resulted in their swift yet incredibly gory demise and necessitated a trip to the auto repair shop to replace the whole blower fan assembly. 

Then there were my bags. Their sheer number has a tendency to overwhelm me with choices rather than allow me to fully appreciate them individually.

So with that in mind, I chose the 32 bags that I’m apt to wear most often and tucked the rest away in an ample unused closet on the other side of the house.   

There they’ll remain until the occasion arises when I *want *to wear them rather than feel I *should *wear them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m trying to adjust to the new look as well.
> 
> On other fronts, my argumentative younger sister is taking up much of my time as both our younger brother and baby sister have left on their respective vacations and won’t be back until next week.
> 
> Then there were the deer mice. For some reason known only to them, a cluster of them decided to make the blower fan in my vehicle their new home.
> 
> Unfortunately they lacked the foresight what might happen when I engaged the air conditioning in my vehicle.
> 
> The ensuing carnage resulted in their swift yet incredibly gory demise and necessitated a trip to the auto repair shop to replace the whole blower fan assembly.
> 
> Then there were my bags. Their sheer number has a tendency to overwhelm me with choices rather than allow me to fully appreciate them individually.
> 
> So with that in mind, I chose the 32 bags that I’m apt to wear most often and tucked the rest away in an ample unused closet on the other side of the house.
> 
> There they’ll remain until the occasion arises when I *want *to wear them rather than feel I *should *wear them.


If it is any comfort for you - I offended my brother today. Again. We are at a point where every word is one word too much.  
It would probably better to take a break from talking at all.

Boo on the mice. What a mess!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> If it is any comfort for you - I offended my brother today. Again. We are at a point where every word is one word too much.
> It would probably better to take a break from talking at all.
> 
> Boo on the mice. What a mess!



My argumentative younger sister and I were just where you are with your brother before her surgery, Ludmilla. 

How I miss those days!


----------



## Ludmilla

Bags of the weekend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Bags of the weekend.
> View attachment 5511027



Excellent choices both, Ludmilla!  

While I instantly recognize one of your trio of Theias, I can’t recall if I’ve seen its companion before?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choices both, Ludmilla!
> 
> While I instantly recognize one of your trio of Theias, I can’t recall if I’ve seen its companion before?


This is my oldest Mulberry bag. I got that one on eBay. It is very likely that I have not posted it before. I do not use it very often.
(I have 4 Theias. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is my oldest Mulberry bag. I got that one on eBay. It is very likely that I have not posted it before. I do not use it very often.
> (I have *four Theias* )



Good for you, Ludmilla!  
You can never have enough of a style that works for you! 

As for your Mulberry, in the world of bags what’s old inevitably becomes new. But not always of the same quality demonstrated by your vintage bag.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Going “rainbow” for the weekend.   

From left to right…. Blue Fiordaliso, Pink LC Cuir, and Green Dooney Russell Tote.   
_


_


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going “rainbow” for the weekend.
> 
> From left to right…. Blue Fiordaliso, Pink LC Cuir, and Green Dooney Russell Tote.
> 
> 
> _
> View attachment 5515969
> _


Do we already know the blue bag?? Sorry if I am a bit slow.  But, I fear I cannot remember it. 

I agree on the old Mulb bag. It is kind of battered and I got it at a point when I was pretty sure that I will not be able to get one in better shape. The leather is very very pretty though. And I like to wear it on outdoor events.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going “rainbow” for the weekend.
> 
> From left to right…. Blue Fiordaliso, Pink LC Cuir, and Green Dooney Russell Tote.
> 
> 
> _
> View attachment 5515969
> _


Love the rainbow!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bags of the weekend.
> View attachment 5511027


Great choices!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I’m trying to adjust to the new look as well.
> 
> On other fronts, my argumentative younger sister is taking up much of my time as both our younger brother and baby sister have left on their respective vacations and won’t be back until next week.
> 
> Then there were the deer mice. For some reason known only to them, a cluster of them decided to make the blower fan in my vehicle their new home.
> 
> Unfortunately they lacked the foresight what might happen when I engaged the air conditioning in my vehicle.
> 
> The ensuing carnage resulted in their swift yet incredibly gory demise and necessitated a trip to the auto repair shop to replace the whole blower fan assembly.
> 
> Then there were my bags. Their sheer number has a tendency to overwhelm me with choices rather than allow me to fully appreciate them individually.
> 
> So with that in mind, I chose the 32 bags that I’m apt to wear most often and tucked the rest away in an ample unused closet on the other side of the house.
> 
> There they’ll remain until the occasion arises when I *want *to wear them rather than feel I *should *wear them.


Poor Fim
What a week.
I wonder what is worse..Your sister or the mice…
Hopefully, your brother and younger sister will allow you to have more  free time when they come back. It would be fair, wouldn’t it?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I offended my brother today. Again. We are at a point where every word is one word too much.
> It would probably better to take a break from talking at all.



Take a break, Ludmilla. 
We all need to keep all our energy these days.
Don’t waste yours.
Your brother will never change….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Do we already know the blue bag?? Sorry if I am a bit slow.  But, I fear I cannot remember it.



Not to fret, Ludmilla. Even I have trouble keeping track of all the bags I have.  

The blue Fiordaliso was this year’s birthday present from my older sister in Arizona.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the rainbow!



Glad you like the rainbow, Tomsmom.  

Now if there were only a pot of gold at the end of it….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Poor Fim
> What a week.
> I wonder what is worse..Your sister or the mice…
> Hopefully, your brother and younger sister will allow you to have more  free time when they come back. It would be fair, wouldn’t it?



Actually, Mariapia, it’s probably healthier for everyone concerned that I’m presently “the only game in town” when it comes to my argumentative younger sister’s ceaseless demands.  

As I’ve pointed out to her, while I’m more than willing to cater to her more reasonable requests, my patience is neither infinite nor my penchant for violence entirely suppressed.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Actually, Mariapia, it’s probably healthier for everyone concerned that I’m presently “the only game in town” when it comes to my argumentative younger sister’s ceaseless demands.
> 
> As I’ve pointed out to her, while I’m more than willing to cater to her more reasonable requests, my patience is neither infinite nor my penchant for violence entirely suppressed.



Nor are you a punching bag my friend.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Nor are you a punching bag my friend.


Only if it punches back, Tomsmom!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Only if it punches back, Tomsmom!


Haha!!  You’re right !


----------



## Tomsmom

Felt a change to Neverfull, cinched


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a change to Neverfull, cinched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531064


Happy Monday, Tomsmom!   

If your weather is anything like ours Upstate (rain and more rain) I can’t think of a more iconic bag to combat the elements in grand style.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, fellow Islanders! 

It looks like it’s going to be a day of unrelenting (though much needed) rain here by the Lake.




Which gives me the whole day to stay inside and reconsider some of the bags I tucked away on the other side of the house.  

Contrary to the notion “out of sight, out of mind” I keep asking myself why I’d bought them in the first place? 

Some answers are easier than others. I liked the particular style, am familiar with the brand, love the color... etc.  

Others fall into that black hole of boredom and bargain hunting that inexorably sucks many a bag lover in. 



Hopefully I’ll avoid this hazard in the future.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a change to Neverfull, cinched
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5531064


Love the Neverfull!
Which reminds me of my neglected Speedy.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, Tomsmom!
> 
> If your weather is anything like ours Upstate (rain and more rain) I can’t think of a more iconic bag to combat the elements in grand style.


Can you please, please send some rain our way. We are becoming a desert at the moment.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Monday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> It looks like it’s going to be a day of unrelenting (though much needed) rain here by the Lake.
> 
> View attachment 5531068
> 
> 
> Which gives me the whole day to stay inside and reconsider some of the bags I tucked away on the other side of the house.
> 
> Contrary to the notion “out of sight, out of mind” I keep asking myself why I’d bought them in the first place?
> 
> Some answers are easier than others. I liked the particular style, am familiar with the brand, love the color... etc.
> 
> Others fall into that black hole of boredom and bargain hunting that inexorably sucks many a bag lover in.
> 
> View attachment 5531083
> 
> Hopefully I’ll avoid this hazard in the future.


I have those bags, too.
Eventually I take them out. I made peace of mind - not every bag is meant for everyday use. And sometimes a neglected bag gets tons of use out of a sudden.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ludmilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Neverfull!
> Which reminds me of my neglected Speedy.
> 
> Can you please, please send some rain our way. We are becoming a desert at the moment.
Click to expand...

*It was the same here before today, Ludmilla.  *
(excuse the obnoxious bold type, but since the update colored text is no longer available. )



Ludmilla said:


> I have those bags, too.
> Eventually I take them out. I made peace of mind - not every bag is meant for everyday use. And sometimes a neglected bag gets tons of use out of a sudden.



*Very true, Ludmilla. 

But I’m afraid I just have too many bags that I absolutely love to wear to force myself to wear any I don’t. *


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *It was the same here before today, Ludmilla. *
> (excuse the obnoxious bold type, but since the update colored text is no longer available. )
> 
> 
> 
> *Very true, Ludmilla.
> 
> But I’m afraid I just have too many bags that I absolutely love to wear to force myself to wear any I don’t. *


No more coloured text?!   

Sometimes, bags you hate to wear at a certain point are totally useful at another.  At least this is my experience.
Also, I wear those cumbersome bags from time to remind me that the style does  not work for me - to prevent any future reckless purchases.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> No more coloured text?!
> 
> Sometimes, bags you hate to wear at a certain point are totally useful at another.  At least this is my experience.
> Also, I wear those cumbersome bags from time to remind me that the style does  not work for me - *to prevent* *any future reckless purchases.  **


** Genius!  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! *

With help from a far more knowledgeable tpf member, I’ve obviously discovered that color text is still an option.  

And we all know how I feel about color….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! *
> 
> With help from a far more knowledgeable tpf member, I’ve obviously discovered that color text is still an option.
> 
> And we all know how I feel about color….
> 
> View attachment 5539228


Beautiful!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Can you please, please send some rain our way. We are becoming a desert at the moment.



Same here, Ludmilla.
Very high temperatures in the whole country ( between 35 and 42 degrees Celsius) and it’s going to last, at least in my area.


Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! *
> 
> With help from a far more knowledgeable tpf member, I’ve obviously discovered that color text is still an option.
> 
> And we all know how I feel about color….
> 
> View attachment 5539228


Wonderful colours, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> ** Genius! *


Nah, just rationalising. 


Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! *
> 
> With help from a far more knowledgeable tpf member, I’ve obviously discovered that color text is still an option.
> 
> And we all know how I feel about color….
> 
> View attachment 5539228


Love your colourful bags and print!


Mariapia said:


> Same here, Ludmilla.
> Very high temperatures in the whole country ( between 35 and 42 degrees Celsius) and it’s going to last, at least in my area.
> 
> Wonderful colours, Fim.


It is way to dry. The heat is not this bad (at least for now), but it has not rained for weeks now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Someone just bought a new Pliage bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Together with my other bag that  turned out too small for shopping.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Someone just bought a new Pliage bag.
> View attachment 5539816


It’s gorgeous, Ludmilla.
And practical too.
At the moment, it’s so hot here that a leather bag becomes both  heavy and uncomfortable…
Last Monday I saw a beautiful blue nylon tote in a shop window.
The shop is closed on Mondays.
Yesterday the shop owner had put a notice on the door «  the shop will reopen tomorrow »
Okay…
I returned to the place this morning….Door closed, notice still there..
So when is tomorrow?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Someone just bought a new Pliage bag.
> View attachment 5539816


*“Someone” did good, Ludmilla. *



Ludmilla said:


> Together with my other bag that  turned out too small for shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539817



*Love them both, each for their own individual color and style. *


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Together with my other bag that  turned out too small for shopping.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5539817


Love the navy


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

When it comes to putting my bags in perspective, I can think of no better place than the luxury designer threads here on tpf. 




Then in comparison there are my bags…


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> It’s gorgeous, Ludmilla.
> And practical too.
> At the moment, it’s so hot here that a leather bag becomes both  heavy and uncomfortable…
> Last Monday I saw a beautiful blue nylon tote in a shop window.
> The shop is closed on Mondays.
> Yesterday the shop owner had put a notice on the door «  the shop will reopen tomorrow »
> Okay…
> I returned to the place this morning….Door closed, notice still there..
> So when is tomorrow?


Hmmmm.  This is giving some serious „tomorrow never comes“ vibes.


Fimpagebag said:


> *“Someone” did good, Ludmilla. *
> 
> 
> 
> *Love them both, each for their own individual color and style. *


Thank you, Fim! I love them both, too. 


Tomsmom said:


> Love the navy


Thank you. I have been looking at it for a while and it seems like it is going to be discontinued. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When it comes to putting my bags in perspective, I can think of no better place than the luxury designer threads here on tpf.
> 
> View attachment 5539843
> 
> 
> Then in comparison there are my bags…
> 
> View attachment 5539846


No, Fim. Our non designer bags are beautiful in their own right. 
Admittedly, I am over designer bags at the moment. The ones I own, I try to use on a regular basis, but I have stopped looking at them on websites. Tbh. I am way more happy with my mid-tier bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> No, Fim. Our non designer bags are beautiful in their own right.
> Admittedly, I am over designer bags at the moment. The ones I own, I try to use on a regular basis, but I have stopped looking at them on websites. Tbh. I am way more happy with my mid-tier bags.



I’m equally happy with my bags as well, Ludmilla. 

As far as they’re concerned, a “night at the ballet” is incomplete unless the venue serves pretzels and beer!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> It’s gorgeous, Ludmilla.
> And practical too.
> At the moment, it’s so hot here that a leather bag becomes both  heavy and uncomfortable…
> Last Monday I saw a beautiful blue nylon tote in a shop window.
> The shop is closed on Mondays.
> Yesterday the shop owner had put a notice on the door «  the shop will reopen tomorrow »
> Okay…
> I returned to the place this morning….Door closed, notice still there..
> So when is tomorrow?


Good question, Mariapia. 

Hopefully the shop will open Thursday so you’ll be able to be able to buy the tote before someone else snatches it up.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good question, Mariapia.
> 
> Hopefully the shop will open Thursday so you’ll be able to be able to buy the tote before someone else snatches it up.


I will keep you posted, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Finally some rain around here.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Finally some rain around here.


That is good news, Ludmilla!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, the shop I told you about finally reopened this morning.
The blue nylon tote was still there.
I tried it on and found it too big for me.
On the other hand, with the heat wave that is not about to stop.carrying a big nylon bag close to the body would have been much too uncomfortable…


----------



## Mariapia

As we all know, there is always an other bag….
And here is the one I have bought this afternoon….
Made by a French artisan in her own atelier in the city….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> As we all know, there is always an other bag….
> And here is the one I have bought this afternoon….
> Made by a French artisan in her own atelier in the city….
> 
> View attachment 5572719


What a wonderful bag, Mariapia!  

It has everything. Great design, gorgeous color, and  perfect size! 

You did well, my friend!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, the shop I told you about finally reopened this morning.
> The blue nylon tote was still there.
> I tried it on and found it too big for me.
> On the other hand, with the heat wave that is not about to stop.carrying a big nylon bag close to the body would have been much too uncomfortable…


You were wise, Mariapia. 

When a bag isn’t right for you it’s best to walk away.*. 

(*especially when the next bag that’s perfect for you crosses your path!)


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a wonderful bag, Mariapia!
> 
> It has everything. Great design, gorgeous color, and  perfect size!
> 
> You did well, my friend!


Thank you, Fim.
As I am used to carry bigger bags,  I will wear it crossbody and carry one of those trendy cotton totes in which I will put my reusable grocery bag, masks, tissues, hand sanitizer, cap, water bottle  and cosmetics pouch….


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> As we all know, there is always an other bag….
> And here is the one I have bought this afternoon….
> Made by a French artisan in her own atelier in the city….
> 
> View attachment 5572719


I love it!  The leather looks amazing and I really like the flap and buckle


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I love it!  The leather looks amazing and I really like the flap and buckle


Thank you, Tomsmom.
It’s calf leather.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> As we all know, there is always an other bag….
> And here is the one I have bought this afternoon….
> Made by a French artisan in her own atelier in the city….
> 
> View attachment 5572719


I love saddle bags. This one is wonderful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!


Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 

My bag to begin the weekend….


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Friday to all.


----------



## Ludmilla

Going out with Miss Pickle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Going out with Miss Pickle.
> View attachment 5573420



I‘ve always adored Miss Pickle, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Friday to all.


Happy Friday, Mariapia!  

I hope you’re wearing your new bag today..


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Going out with Miss Pickle.
> View attachment 5573420


Wow !
Nice to see you back, Miss Pickle.  


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Mariapia!
> 
> I hope you’re wearing your new bag today..


Of course, Fim. I love it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I‘ve always adored Miss Pickle, Ludmilla!





Mariapia said:


> Wow !
> Nice to see you back, Miss Pickle.
> 
> Of course, Fim. I love it.


Thanks, ladies and happy Saturday!
We are having a little spontaneous apple purée „party“ going on here.  As apple tree is loosing apples right now.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks, ladies and happy Saturday!
> We are having a little spontaneous apple purée „party“ going on here.  As apple tree is loosing apples right now.


Enjoy the party, Ludmilla!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Thanks, ladies and happy Saturday!
> We are having a little spontaneous apple purée „party“ going on here.  As apple tree is loosing apples right now.


I’m jealous, Ludmilla. I love (what we call) homemade  applesauce.


----------



## Narnanz

Ludmilla said:


> Going out with Miss Pickle.
> View attachment 5573420


That's such a lovely colour and perfectly named.


----------



## Ludmilla

Narnanz said:


> That's such a lovely colour and perfectly named.


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday !!  Had a great day spending too much money yesterday. Went to the thrift and Nords Rack. The rack was 25% off red tag whooohooo!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Out on the boat with Dh


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Out on the boat with Dh
> 
> View attachment 5574653
> View attachment 5574654


Lovely! Have a great day!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday, ladies.
It’s still very very hot today..
No way am I going to carry a heavy tote..
So, I have decided to wear two lightweight bags.
The  (crossbody) saddle bag I bought last week and my Mary Katrantzou LP on the other side…
Perfect. 
For the ladies who don’t remember what the Mary Katrantzou LP looks  like, here is a pic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, ladies.
> It’s still very very hot today..
> No way am I going to carry a heavy tote..
> So, I have decided to wear two lightweight bags.
> The  (crossbody) saddle bag I bought last week and my Mary Katrantzou LP on the other side…
> Perfect.
> For the ladies who don’t remember what the Mary Katrantzou LP looks  like, here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5575238


Love that LP!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, ladies.
> It’s still very very hot today..
> No way am I going to carry a heavy tote..
> So, I have decided to wear two lightweight bags.
> The  (crossbody) saddle bag I bought last week and my Mary Katrantzou LP on the other side…
> Perfect.
> For the ladies who don’t remember what the Mary Katrantzou LP looks  like, here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5575238


This is such a happy bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Happy Monday, ladies.
> It’s still very very hot today..
> No way am I going to carry a heavy tote..
> So, I have decided to wear two lightweight bags.
> The  (crossbody) saddle bag I bought last week and my Mary Katrantzou LP on the other side…
> Perfect.
> For the ladies who don’t remember what the Mary Katrantzou LP looks  like, here is a pic.
> 
> View attachment 5575238



A dynamic duo indeed, Mariapia!  

Perfect choices both!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a happy bag!





Fimpagebag said:


> A dynamic duo indeed, Mariapia!
> 
> Perfect choices both!


Thank you, ladies.
They seem to get along well…


----------



## Tomsmom

My Saint Laurent tote, had to have her go figure,


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> My Saint Laurent tote, had to have her go figure,
> 
> View attachment 5576691


I love it,Tomsmom.
The perfect cabas…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders! 
I can’t believe how this summer is just flying by!   
On top of that it’s been one thing after another lately. 

Our hot water heater began acting up but I was able to resolve the problem with help from my handy tool kit and schematics. 

A thirty year old refrigerator however proved to be beyond help and has since been replaced with a smaller yet more than adequate substitute.  

Meanwhile my argumentative younger sister has been living up to her name, apparently forgetting how somehow someway I always manage to get my revenge.  

Case in point, her most rambunctious German Shepherd finally succumbed to temptation and got hold of the pale blue Pool Float I’d left temptingly within his reach during my most recent visit.*

(* full disclosure: the fact that its interior has been repeatedly smeared with some exceptionally yummy canned dog food was sufficient to finally tipped him over the edge.  )

None the wiser to my devious machinations, my argumentative younger sister nevertheless blamed me for my apparent carelessness and has sworn she will never gift me another purse again. 

Winner!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

Free at last!  

I’ve told my long suffering brother in law that it’s time for me to take a break from playing nursemaid to my argumentative younger sister. 

And though in his own weak knee way he tried to make me feel guilty, he should have known better.

”That doesn’t work with me,” I reminded him as I got into my vehicle. “You married her, you deal with her.”

Need I add that I didn’t look back as I drove away?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Free at last!
> 
> I’ve told my long suffering brother in law that it’s time for me to take a break from playing nursemaid to my argumentative younger sister.
> 
> And though in his own weak knee way he tried to make me feel guilty, he should have known better.
> 
> ”That doesn’t work with me,” I reminded him as I got into my vehicle. “You married her, you deal with her.”
> 
> Need I add that I didn’t look back as I drove away?


Wonderful, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Fim.


Glad you approve, Mariapia! 

I’m really looking forward to having some time to continue my quest for another vintage Botkier Crosstown Satchel.  

They aren’t all that easy to come by. But that’s the case with any discontinued bag. There’s only a limited number of them available on the secondary market. 

But once you find one….


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Glad you approve, Mariapia!
> 
> I’m really looking forward to having some time to continue my quest for another vintage Botkier Crosstown Satchel.
> 
> They aren’t all that easy to come by. But that’s the case with any discontinued bag. There’s only a limited number of them available on the secondary market.
> 
> But once you find one….


Fim, something  is telling me that the Botkier Crosstown Satchel has already found  the way to your cart….


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, I am not used to carrying two bags at the same time..let alone three…
This morning, I went to the supermarket, bought a few groceries and used the automatic cash register.
I had put my Le Pliage on the floor but was still wearing my new crossbody bag in which I had put my wallet, my phone and my keys as you already know.
Well, long story short, I paid and left the supermarket.
Once outside, I looked for my sunglasses and cap….. which were supposed to be in the LP.
Except ….the second bag I was carrying was the grocery bag…
I had forgotten about the Longchamp ….
I rushed back into the supermarket, ran to the automatic machine, looked everywhere and didn‘t find anything..
The place was crowded and anyone  could have taken the bag..
 But no….an employee had found it and taken it to the lost and found office.
I think I have learnt my lesson….
One bag is enough….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am not used to carrying two bags at the same time..let alone three…
> This morning, I went to the supermarket, bought a few groceries and used the automatic cash register.
> I had put my Le Pliage on the floor but was still wearing my new crossbody bag in which I had put my wallet, my phone and my keys as you already know.
> Well, long story short, I paid and left the supermarket.
> Once outside, I looked for my sunglasses and cap….. which were supposed to be in the LP.
> Except ….the second bag I was carrying was the grocery bag…
> I had forgotten about the Longchamp ….
> I rushed back into the supermarket, ran to the automatic machine, looked everywhere and didn‘t find anything..
> The place was crowded and anyone  could have taken the bag..
> But no….an employee had found it and taken it to the lost and found office.
> I think I have learnt my lesson….
> One bag is enough….


I would’ve been in a panic too, Mariapia!  

Thank goodness for the alert store employee!

And I have to agree with you when it comes to the hazards of carrying two bags at a time, particularly if a third bag (like your grocery bag) is going to be involved.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Free at last!
> 
> I’ve told my long suffering brother in law that it’s time for me to take a break from playing nursemaid to my argumentative younger sister.
> 
> And though in his own weak knee way he tried to make me feel guilty, he should have known better.
> 
> ”That doesn’t work with me,” I reminded him as I got into my vehicle. “You married her, you deal with her.”
> 
> Need I add that I didn’t look back as I drove away?


Good for you !!


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, I am not used to carrying two bags at the same time..let alone three…
> This morning, I went to the supermarket, bought a few groceries and used the automatic cash register.
> I had put my Le Pliage on the floor but was still wearing my new crossbody bag in which I had put my wallet, my phone and my keys as you already know.
> Well, long story short, I paid and left the supermarket.
> Once outside, I looked for my sunglasses and cap….. which were supposed to be in the LP.
> Except ….the second bag I was carrying was the grocery bag…
> I had forgotten about the Longchamp ….
> I rushed back into the supermarket, ran to the automatic machine, looked everywhere and didn‘t find anything..
> The place was crowded and anyone  could have taken the bag..
> But no….an employee had found it and taken it to the lost and found office.
> I think I have learnt my lesson….
> One bag is enough….


Thank goodness for honest people!  Whew!


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, as you know, I cannot carry heavy bags in Summer.
Hence the two bags solution I told you about in my previous posts….
Today, I decided to have a look at the back of my closet…thinking I might have forgotten about bags I bought several years ago….
Bingo! 
Here is the poor thing that hasn’t seen the light of day for years….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, as you know, I cannot carry heavy bags in Summer.
> Hence the two bags solution I told you about in my previous posts….
> Today, I decided to have a look at the back of my closet…thinking I might have forgotten about bags I bought several years ago….
> Bingo!
> Here is the poor thing that hasn’t seen the light of day for years….
> 
> View attachment 5578128


What a fabulous find, Mariapia! 
Love love the color for summer!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a fabulous find, Mariapia!
> Love love the color for summer!



I must have worn it three or four times only, Fim.
I found it too small at the time..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, as you know, I cannot carry heavy bags in Summer.
> Hence the two bags solution I told you about in my previous posts….
> Today, I decided to have a look at the back of my closet…thinking I might have forgotten about bags I bought several years ago….
> Bingo!
> Here is the poor thing that hasn’t seen the light of day for years….
> 
> View attachment 5578128


I have the same color!  Love it


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I must have worn it three or four times only, Fim.
> I found it too small at the time..


But as we all know, times change, Mariapia. 
Some of my bags I‘d considered too small while I was working (and my wonky shoulder had yet to be an issue) are perfect for me now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  Miss 15 will be miss 16 on Monday but we are celebrating today. She didn’t want a party so it’s just close family. When I asked her what she wanted for dinner ?  Pizza.  Since we live in the best area for pizza I think it’s a wise choice lol!  Besides it’s her birthday, her choice. 

As much as I am a bag whore Miss 15/16 is a sneaker head. She has so many pairs my head spins, so we are expecting her next new pair or limited edition Jordan’s any day now!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Miss 15 will be miss 16 on Monday but we are celebrating today. She didn’t want a party so it’s just close family. When I asked her what she wanted for dinner ?  Pizza.  Since we live in the best area for pizza I think it’s a wise choice lol!  Besides it’s her birthday, her choice.
> 
> As much as I am a bag whore Miss 15/16 is a sneaker head. She has so many pairs my head spins, so we are expecting her next new pair or limited edition Jordan’s any day now!


Happy Birthday to Miss 16.
Pizza and Nikes! Wonderful dinner and fantastic gift !


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Miss 15 will be miss 16 on Monday but we are celebrating today. She didn’t want a party so it’s just close family. When I asked her what she wanted for dinner ?  Pizza.  Since we live in the best area for pizza I think it’s a wise choice lol!  Besides it’s her birthday, her choice.
> 
> As much as I am a bag whore Miss 15/16 is a sneaker head. She has so many pairs my head spins, so we are expecting her next new pair or limited edition Jordan’s any day now!


Happy Birthday to her! I envy the pizza you have where you live. People in California have no idea what pizza is supposed to taste like.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Happy Birthday to her! I envy the pizza you have where you live. People in California have no idea what pizza is supposed to taste like.


That is so funny lol!!  (Sorry)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday!  Miss 15 will be miss 16 on Monday but we are celebrating today. She didn’t want a party so it’s just close family. When I asked her what she wanted for dinner ?  Pizza.  Since we live in the best area for pizza I think it’s a wise choice lol!  Besides it’s her birthday, her choice.
> 
> As much as I am a bag whore Miss 15/16 is a sneaker head. She has so many pairs my head spins, so we are expecting her next new pair or limited edition Jordan’s any day now!


Happy birthday Miss 16!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

When a bag works for me, it just works. 

First it has to be leather, accommodate all my essentials, and not aggravate my wonky shoulder. 

Style is also important, as long as it allows easy access while keeping my things secure. 

Happily, the vast majority of my bags “check all the boxes.”  

Chiefly among them are my vintage Botkier Crosstown Satchels.  

From pale gray… 




To darker gray…. 




To the one Mariapia (who knows me too well) knew I wouldn’t be able to resist….


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When a bag works for me, it just works.
> 
> First it has to be leather, accommodate all my essentials, and not aggravate my wonky shoulder.
> 
> Style is also important, as long as it allows easy access while keeping my things secure.
> 
> Happily, the vast majority of my bags “check all the boxes.”
> 
> Chiefly among them are my vintage Botkier Crosstown Satchels.
> 
> From pale gray…
> 
> View attachment 5579575
> 
> 
> To darker gray….
> 
> View attachment 5579576
> 
> 
> To the one Mariapia knew I wouldn’t be able to resist….
> 
> View attachment 5579581


Love them!  I really like the shape and flap!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love them!  I really like the shape and flap!


Thank you, Tomsmom! 
There is absolutely nothing I don’t love about these bags. 
The leather has just enough smoosh without sacrificing structure. 
Under the flap is a full length zipper closure along with a large easy access front  pocket.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> When a bag works for me, it just works.
> 
> First it has to be leather, accommodate all my essentials, and not aggravate my wonky shoulder.
> 
> Style is also important, as long as it allows easy access while keeping my things secure.
> 
> Happily, the vast majority of my bags “check all the boxes.”
> 
> Chiefly among them are my vintage Botkier Crosstown Satchels.
> 
> From pale gray…
> 
> View attachment 5579575
> 
> 
> To darker gray….
> 
> View attachment 5579576
> 
> 
> To the one Mariapia (who knows me too well) knew I wouldn’t be able to resist….
> 
> View attachment 5579581


Of course, Fim, I knew you were about to get your new Botkier…
Congratulations. It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Of course, Fim, I knew you were about to get your new Botkier…
> Congratulations. It’s gorgeous!


Glad you approve, Mariapia. 
I wasn’t sure about the color blocking aspect, but knew how quickly these vintage Botkier Crosstowns get snapped up and knew I’d regret missing out on it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday all!
And a very happy birthday to Miss 16 and congrats on new bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Had to return to the MJ tote. The color is so perfect for summer


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Had to return to the MJ tote. The color is so perfect for summer
> 
> View attachment 5580148


I love this bag, the colour is to die for, Tomsmom.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Had to return to the MJ tote. The color is so perfect for summer
> 
> View attachment 5580148


Excellent choice, Tomsmom!  
This bag always makes me smile everytime I see it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Excellent choice, Tomsmom!
> This bag always makes me smile everytime I see it!


Same here, Fim.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Had to return to the MJ tote. The color is so perfect for summer
> 
> View attachment 5580148


It definitely is!


----------



## Narnanz

Saw this on Kickstarter and instantly thought of @Sunshine mama and @Iamminda ....and anyone else interested...9 days to go.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Saw this on Kickstarter and instantly thought of @Sunshine mama and @Iamminda ....and anyone else interested...9 days to go.



Definitely cute but thankfully not for me!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok Dh and I are going to Aruba in a couple of weeks and of course I can’t stop thinking of what bag(s) do I bring??  I’m thinking the Valentino because it is light, leather and so nice. I purchased a small Coach wallet to downsize a bit and also a small Coach purse in case I don’t want to carry anything big. Thoughts?

ETA. I also purchased a Givenchy wallet on a chain for night/dinner.  It hasn’t arrived yet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Ok Dh and I are going to Aruba in a couple of weeks and of course I can’t stop thinking of what bag(s) do I bring??  I’m thinking the Valentino because it is light, leather and so nice. I purchased a small Coach wallet to downsize a bit and also a small Coach purse in case I don’t want to carry anything big. Thoughts?
> 
> ETA. I also purchased a Givenchy wallet on a chain for night/dinner.  It hasn’t arrived yet.


Just a thought…definitely your  Valentino with both its straps and the Givenchy wallet on a chain. And though you don’t want to carry anything too big, your LC Le Pliage you got at Nordstrom’s would be a good idea. Easy to tuck into your suitcase, eminently practical as well as iconic.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Just a thought…definitely your  Valentino with both its straps and the Givenchy wallet on a chain. And though you don’t want to carry anything too big, your LC Le Pliage you got at Nordstrom’s would be a good idea. Easy to tuck into your suitcase, eminently practical as well as iconic.


That’s great I never thought of a LP!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Just a thought…definitely your  Valentino with both its straps and the Givenchy wallet on a chain. And though you don’t want to carry anything too big, your LC Le Pliage you got at Nordstrom’s would be a good idea. Easy to tuck into your suitcase, eminently practical as well as iconic.



An LP MUST always travel with us…


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> That’s great I never thought of a LP!


I am with Fim and Mariapia - take a LP with you.
Like you I keep overthinking which bags to take on trips. At the end of the day, I take something pretty and fancy and I am unhappy with my choice and it would have been the best solution to take a Pliage bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday all.
Not going on trips, but doing online lessons on editing the next few days. Kind of excited, but also a bit scared.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday all.
> Not going on trips, but doing online lessons on editing the next few days. Kind of excited, but also a bit scared.


Always nerve wracking to learn something new!  You’re going to do great!


----------



## Tomsmom

You ladies are the best, thank you !


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Always nerve wracking to learn something new!  You’re going to do great!


You are my role model regarding „going to school again“.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday all.
> Not going on trips, but doing online lessons on editing the next few days. Kind of excited, but also a bit scared.


Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!  

The great thing about online lessons is that you can take them while you’re still in your pajamas, have a cool drink by your side, and not have to deal with “Paula Perfect” across from you giving you the stink eye because you’re so much smarter than she is.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday all.
> Not going on trips, but doing online lessons on editing the next few days. Kind of excited, but also a bit scared.


Wow! That’s cool, Ludmilla.
I am sure you are going to be a talented student.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> You are my role model regarding „going to school again“.


Awwww!  You’re sweet my friend!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders.  

The secret to self improvement is one known to all of us here on our Island.  
It doesn’t require dieting….   

Or exercise….     
Or punishing ourselves for past mistakes.   

All it takes is that one little bit of space where you can find room….  

For yet another bag!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 
Opting for arguably my most lighthearted of all my bags today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> Opting for arguably my most lighthearted of all my bags today.
> 
> View attachment 5583003


That bag is a real wonder, Fim.
I am sure it gets a lot of compliments from everyone  you meet.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> That bag is a real wonder, Fim.
> I am sure it gets a lot of compliments from everyone  you meet.


It does, Mariapia.  

Even if some folks think the dogs are flowers from a distance.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone.
I survived the first two days of online schooling quite well.
Thank you all for your encouragement! Tbh. I like doing online sessions with strangers. I am an introvert and all the shy stuff was not there during online working groups. How strange.
I might reward myself with a trip to the city today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.
> I survived the first two days of online schooling quite well.
> Thank you all for your encouragement! Tbh. I like doing online sessions with strangers. I am an introvert and all the shy stuff was not there during online working groups. How strange.
> I might reward myself with a trip to the city today.


Happy Saturday, Ludmilla! 
Glad your online sessions are working out for you. 

The difference between an introvert and an extrovert is that an introvert imagines themselves sitting in their underwear in a crowd of strangers …  

While an extrovert actually is!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.
> I survived the first two days of online schooling quite well.
> Thank you all for your encouragement! Tbh. I like doing online sessions with strangers. I am an introvert and all the shy stuff was not there during online working groups. How strange.
> I might reward myself with a trip to the city today.


I’m glad the first days went well.  You’re going to do great I know it!  And we need pics of anything that follows you home from the city


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone.
> I survived the first two days of online schooling quite well.
> Thank you all for your encouragement! Tbh. I like doing online sessions with strangers. I am an introvert and all the shy stuff was not there during online working groups. How strange.
> I might reward myself with a trip to the city today.


A trip to the city would be a lovely reward, Ludmilla, especially if it means treating yourself to something nice like a good book, some pizza, a drink with a friend or looking at bags IRL….


----------



## Tomsmom

Found this gorgeous bag on Facebook marketplace and it is so so nice!!  The price was incredible and she gave me everything, box, shopping bag, dust bag. Was well worth the trip to Brooklyn


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> Glad your online sessions are working out for you.
> 
> The difference between an introvert and an extrovert is that an introvert imagines themselves sitting in their underwear in a crowd of strangers …
> 
> While an extrovert actually is!


Haha, Fim. I like that intro/extrovert comparison!


Tomsmom said:


> I’m glad the first days went well.  You’re going to do great I know it!  And we need pics of anything that follows you home from the city


Thank you - just a book:


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Part II of online school.
Together with Speedy,


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Found this gorgeous bag on Facebook marketplace and it is so so nice!!  The price was incredible and she gave me everything, box, shopping bag, dust bag. Was well worth the trip to Brooklyn
> 
> View attachment 5584686


Love your new bag! You are always so lucky with your finds.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Part II of online school.
> Together with Speedy,
> View attachment 5585255


Awesome choice!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Part II of online school.
> Together with Speedy,
> View attachment 5585255


A wonderful companion, as usual.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Awesome choice!





Mariapia said:


> A wonderful companion, as usual.


Thank you! I need to use Speedy more often!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

Just when I thought three Botkier Crosstown Satchels should be enough for anybody….

I have another one on the way!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Wednesday, Fim. 
Congratulations on your new purchase.
I can’t wait to see it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Just when I thought three Botkier Crosstown Satchels should be enough for anybody….
> 
> I have another one on the way!


Happy Thursday!
Looking forward to your next bag. 
I probably have to buy a new desktop computer next.  
(Luckily no MM sale at the moment that interests me.)


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Looking forward to your next bag.
> I probably have to buy a new desktop computer next.
> (Luckily no MM sale at the moment that interests me.)


Happy Thursday, Ludmilla! 

I’m not sure what’s going on with our computers/electronic devices this summer but it looks like my DH is going to need a new Fire tablet sometime soon. 

As for my latest bag purchase, your four Theias played no small part in reminding me that you can never have too much of a good thing!


----------



## nyeredzi

I was watching a luxury YouTuber who talked about “distraction bags”. Basically, you can’t yet afford the bag you really want, so instead you buy something more affordable that you like, but not as much, as a distraction. Or maybe it’s not an intentional distraction, but one nevertheless. I thought this was an interesting idea. I only want so many bags, as I don’t believe in having bags I don’t carry or even barely carry, and I can only carry so many. This means that even with my somewhat small group of bags, I already need to slow down and think out strategically what is missing and what I really want to fill the gaps. And avoid distraction bags.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!    

Doing Dooney today with help from one of her sister Dooney’s shoulder strap.


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> I was watching a luxury YouTuber who talked about “distraction bags”. Basically, you can’t yet afford the bag you really want, so instead you buy something more affordable that you like, but not as much, as a distraction. Or maybe it’s not an intentional distraction, but one nevertheless. I thought this was an interesting idea. I only want so many bags, as I don’t believe in having bags I don’t carry or even barely carry, and I can only carry so many. This means that even with my somewhat small group of bags, I already need to slow down and think out strategically what is missing and what I really want to fill the gaps. And avoid distraction bags.


Rather than a distraction, an affordable attractive alternative can help you decide if the luxury designer bag you’re considering will work for you. 

However if you already know that it will, then you are wise to wait.


----------



## JVSXOXO

nyeredzi said:


> I was watching a luxury YouTuber who talked about “distraction bags”. Basically, you can’t yet afford the bag you really want, so instead you buy something more affordable that you like, but not as much, as a distraction. Or maybe it’s not an intentional distraction, but one nevertheless. I thought this was an interesting idea. I only want so many bags, as I don’t believe in having bags I don’t carry or even barely carry, and I can only carry so many. This means that even with my somewhat small group of bags, I already need to slow down and think out strategically what is missing and what I really want to fill the gaps. And avoid distraction bags.


I found myself doing something similar this year. At first I wanted a Pochette Métis but then found I preferred the look of the YSL College bag instead. Both are more than I’d care to spend on a bag so I decided to shop around for a contemporary alternative. I happened to find two and I love them both, so I would consider myself successfully distracted.


----------



## Fimpagebag

JVSXOXO said:


> I found myself doing something similar this year. At first I wanted a Pochette Métis but then found I preferred the look of the YSL College bag instead. Both are more than I’d care to spend on a bag so I decided to shop around for a contemporary alternative. I happened to find two and I love them both, so I would consider myself successfully distracted.


Not distracted as much as *discerning*, JVSXOXO. 

All too often a luxury designer bag is the only thing anyone notices as opposed to an attractive contemporary alternative that draws the eye to *your* signature style.


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> Rather than a distraction, an affordable attractive alternative can help you decide if the luxury designer bag you’re considering will work for you.
> 
> However if you already know that it will, then you are wise to wait.


That's an interesting point. Have you done this? I have a bag in mind I'd like to have, but honestly I can't find a true affordable dupe. I can find something roughly the same size and sort of the same shape, but it doesn't look as good to me, nor do I think the quality is the same, so I'm not sure if getting it would help me decide one way or the other on the one I have my eye on. If you've done this, in what ways was the affordable bag similar and in what ways different? What characteristics are most important to be the same in doing this kind of trial?


----------



## nyeredzi

JVSXOXO said:


> I found myself doing something similar this year. At first I wanted a Pochette Métis but then found I preferred the look of the YSL College bag instead. Both are more than I’d care to spend on a bag so I decided to shop around for a contemporary alternative. I happened to find two and I love them both, so I would consider myself successfully distracted.


I'm glad you found bags you love! I'm sure they are super cute, without breaking the bank! Do you think you'll still get either the LV or YSL any time soon? Or maybe what I mean to ask is, do you still want those other bags, or have the more affordable bags filled the niche just fine?

I want a nice dining table. But when we got our cheap one, it was out of our price range (might still be), and our kids destroy everything anyway. Like this episode of Fresh Off The Boat, where they had bought a beautiful white sofa right before she found out she was pregnant (iirc) and just put it into storage until the kids were old enough that they thought it would be safe (spoiler: they finally took it out years later, only to have a kid spill chocolate ice cream on it). So, the table we have now I don't really consider a "distraction table" or anything, because we actually *need* a table. Unlike another bag, I definitely don't *need* another one of those. So we get the table that suits our situation right now, and maybe when the situation changes, I can have the table I really want. But when it comes to bags, since I don't actually need any more anyway, I now have to ask myself, "why am I buying it if it's not the one I really want?" I might be able to give myself a legit reason, like I just did with the Coach bag I just bought, lol. It's black, and fall is coming, and I don't have a black bag. Sounds legit, right, lol? And I like the bag, I honestly do. But the one I really want, I also want to get in black, so it is kind of like a distraction bag. And I'm not sure I want to keep buying in this way.

Though of course I know bag shopping and buying is fun, the more the merrier, a beautiful bag party! And more affordable bags let you have more of them, so I see the fun in that. Believe me, I see too much fun in it ...


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> That's an interesting point. Have you done this? I have a bag in mind I'd like to have, but honestly I can't find a true affordable dupe. I can find something roughly the same size and sort of the same shape, but it doesn't look as good to me, nor do I think the quality is the same, so I'm not sure if getting it would help me decide one way or the other on the one I have my eye on. If you've done this, in what ways was the affordable bag similar and in what ways different? What characteristics are most important to be the same in doing this kind of trial?


Probably my best example would be my vintage Botkier Crosstown Satchel.




Actually predating the Lowe Puzzle bag, my Botkier Crosstown‘s quality, size, and design checks all the boxes for me at a price I could justify.*

(*full disclosure: as much as I admire luxury designer bags, my plebeian little soul cannot justify spending more on a bag than I have on some of the vehicles I’ve owned.  )

But perhaps more importantly, I am sufficiently enough of an egoist to have people compliment *me *for whatever bag I’m wearing rather than the designer.


----------



## JVSXOXO

Fimpagebag said:


> Not distracted as much as *discerning*, JVSXOXO.
> 
> All too often a luxury designer bag is the only thing anyone notices as opposed to an attractive contemporary alternative that draws the eye to *your* signature style.


Well said! It is nice to receive compliments on my bags for their style and not their labels, especially since they aren’t as commonly worn where I live. 


nyeredzi said:


> I'm glad you found bags you love! I'm sure they are super cute, without breaking the bank! Do you think you'll still get either the LV or YSL any time soon? Or maybe what I mean to ask is, do you still want those other bags, or have the more affordable bags filled the niche just fine?
> 
> I want a nice dining table. But when we got our cheap one, it was out of our price range (might still be), and our kids destroy everything anyway. Like this episode of Fresh Off The Boat, where they had bought a beautiful white sofa right before she found out she was pregnant (iirc) and just put it into storage until the kids were old enough that they thought it would be safe (spoiler: they finally took it out years later, only to have a kid spill chocolate ice cream on it). So, the table we have now I don't really consider a "distraction table" or anything, because we actually *need* a table. Unlike another bag, I definitely don't *need* another one of those. So we get the table that suits our situation right now, and maybe when the situation changes, I can have the table I really want. But when it comes to bags, since I don't actually need any more anyway, I now have to ask myself, "why am I buying it if it's not the one I really want?" I might be able to give myself a legit reason, like I just did with the Coach bag I just bought, lol. It's black, and fall is coming, and I don't have a black bag. Sounds legit, right, lol? And I like the bag, I honestly do. But the one I really want, I also want to get in black, so it is kind of like a distraction bag. And I'm not sure I want to keep buying in this way.
> 
> Though of course I know bag shopping and buying is fun, the more the merrier, a beautiful bag party! And more affordable bags let you have more of them, so I see the fun in that. Believe me, I see too much fun in it ...


Thank you! I personally don’t foresee purchasing the Pochette Metis ever. The College Bag isn’t off the table but I’m very happy with the bags I’ve added to my collection this year so I’m enjoying this time of “purse peace”, as some like to call it. And I’ve actually come across another luxury bag that I think I’d like more than the College Bag, so it’s no longer at the top of my wishlist. 

And I completely understand about the table since I’m a toddler mom. I had to tell myself that I can’t buy anymore bags that I’m not willing to throw in the basket of our stroller because bags that I feel the need to be more delicate with don’t really work for outings with the little one. So my latest purchase was a Coach Cassie 19 and it fits the bill, but I did truly want it. If you’re still thinking about the other black bag then maybe that’s a sign that you should go with what your heart truly wants. But you can never have too many black bags…


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> Probably my best example would be my vintage Botkier Crosstown Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5587792
> 
> 
> Actually predating the Lowe Puzzle bag, my Botkier Crosstown‘s quality, size, and design checks all the boxes for me at a price I could justify.*
> 
> (*full disclosure: as much as I admire luxury designer bags, my plebeian little soul cannot justify spending more on a bag than I have on some of the vehicles I’ve owned.  )
> 
> But perhaps more importantly, I am sufficiently enough of an egoist to have people compliment *me *for whatever bag I’m wearing rather than the designer.



I see all your pictures of these bags and can tell you really like them and are genuinely happy with them. I do see the Puzzle's similarity. And you know, you're so right about being able to justify the price, too. Like, even if you prefer one bag over the other, do you want it 5x as much or 10x as much as the other? Would you really like it 10x as much? At some point, even if you like another thing better, you can be satisfied with something else. I'm also a pleb, and if not for social media and internet generally, I wouldn't even know about these expensive things, they aren't meant for people like me, lol. Even when you end up spending the same amount of money in the same timeframe, something feels really different between getting 1 in that timeframe vs. getting 5.

So much to think about ...


----------



## JVSXOXO

nyeredzi said:


> I see all your pictures of these bags and can tell you really like them and are genuinely happy with them. I do see the Puzzle's similarity. And you know, you're so right about being able to justify the price, too. Like, even if you prefer one bag over the other, do you want it 5x as much or 10x as much as the other? Would you really like it 10x as much? At some point, even if you like another thing better, you can be satisfied with something else. I'm also a pleb, and if not for social media and internet generally, I wouldn't even know about these expensive things, they aren't meant for people like me, lol. Even when you end up spending the same amount of money in the same timeframe, something feels really different between getting 1 in that timeframe vs. getting 5.
> 
> So much to think about ...


That’s essentially what I did - I bought/was gifted 5 bags this year that probably total the amount of the College Bag, and I’ve really enjoyed carrying all of them more than I would have enjoyed the College Bag alone. Now that my collection is feeling pretty “large” (for me), I can see myself slowing down and maybe buying just one luxury bag next year. Who knows!


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> I see all your pictures of these bags and can tell you really like them and are genuinely happy with them. I do see the Puzzle's similarity. And you know, you're so right about being able to justify the price, too. Like, even if you prefer one bag over the other, do you want it 5x as much or 10x as much as the other? Would you really like it 10x as much? At some point, even if you like another thing better, you can be satisfied with something else. I'm also a pleb, and if not for social media and internet generally, I wouldn't even know about these expensive things, they aren't meant for people like me, lol. Even when you end up spending the same amount of money in the same timeframe, something feels really different between getting 1 in that timeframe vs. getting 5.
> 
> So much to think about ...


The secret is to wait until the bag you really want (either contemporary or luxury designer) becomes available at a price in your comfort zone rather than fill in the time with compensatory picks.

(trust me, I’ve been there and kicked myself when the bag I really wanted became available after I‘d bought a compensatory bag destined to be donated.  )


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> The secret is to wait until the bag you really want (either contemporary or luxury designer) becomes available at a price in your comfort zone rather than fill in the time with compensatory picks.
> 
> (trust me, I’ve been there and kicked myself when the bag I really wanted became available after I‘d bought a compensatory bag destined to be donated.  )



I couldn’t have said it better, Fim.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> I'm glad you found bags you love! I'm sure they are super cute, without breaking the bank! Do you think you'll still get either the LV or YSL any time soon? Or maybe what I mean to ask is, do you still want those other bags, or have the more affordable bags filled the niche just fine?
> 
> I want a nice dining table. But when we got our cheap one, it was out of our price range (might still be), and our kids destroy everything anyway. Like this episode of Fresh Off The Boat, where they had bought a beautiful white sofa right before she found out she was pregnant (iirc) and just put it into storage until the kids were old enough that they thought it would be safe (spoiler: they finally took it out years later, only to have a kid spill chocolate ice cream on it). So, the table we have now I don't really consider a "distraction table" or anything, because we actually *need* a table. Unlike another bag, I definitely don't *need* another one of those. So we get the table that suits our situation right now, and maybe when the situation changes, I can have the table I really want. But when it comes to bags, since I don't actually need any more anyway, I now have to ask myself, "why am I buying it if it's not the one I really want?" I might be able to give myself a legit reason, like I just did with the Coach bag I just bought, lol. It's black, and fall is coming, and I don't have a black bag. Sounds legit, right, lol? And I like the bag, I honestly do. But the one I really want, I also want to get in black, so it is kind of like a distraction bag. And I'm not sure I want to keep buying in this way.
> 
> Though of course I know bag shopping and buying is fun, the more the merrier, a beautiful bag party! And more affordable bags let you have more of them, so I see the fun in that. Believe me, I see too much fun in it ...


We have our dream dining table. It was extremely expensive (custom made) but we've had it for years and we'll never need or want another one. It has survived three kids and a couple of moves. It does have some fading on the legs but that is our fault for putting it too near the window. When we die, I hope one of our kids will take it because it is too beautiful to not stay in the family. It was very worth what we paid. We had a pad made for the top and on top of that I have a thick piece of clear plastic, like a tablecloth. When that gets too beat up, I go to a craft store and buy another piece.

I like to change bags but with furniture I buy the best and keep it forever.

I have lusted after designer bags but I have come to the conclusion there is too much pressure in owning a bag that cost several thousand dollars. I'd feel I would have to love it because of how much it cost. If I didn't love it as much as I expected I would, I would feel guilty for wasting the money. I would feel that I had to carry it often to get my money's worth but then be afraid of ruining it.


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> We have our dream dining table. It was extremely expensive (custom made) but we've had it for years and we'll never need or want another one. It has survived three kids and a couple of moves. It does have some fading on the legs but that is our fault for putting it too near the window. When we die, I hope one of our kids will take it because it is too beautiful to not stay in the family. It was very worth what we paid. We had a pad made for the top and on top of that I have a thick piece of clear plastic, like a tablecloth. When that gets too beat up, I go to a craft store and buy another piece.
> 
> I like to change bags but with furniture I buy the best and keep it forever.
> 
> I have lusted after designer bags but I have come to the conclusion there is too much pressure in owning a bag that cost several thousand dollars. I'd feel I would have to love it because of how much it cost. If I didn't love it as much as I expected I would, I would feel guilty for wasting the money. I would feel that I had to carry it often to get my money's worth but then be afraid of ruining it.


I would love to see your beautiful table!


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> We have our dream dining table. It was extremely expensive (custom made) but we've had it for years and we'll never need or want another one. It has survived three kids and a couple of moves. It does have some fading on the legs but that is our fault for putting it too near the window. When we die, I hope one of our kids will take it because it is too beautiful to not stay in the family. It was very worth what we paid. We had a pad made for the top and on top of that I have a thick piece of clear plastic, like a tablecloth. When that gets too beat up, I go to a craft store and buy another piece.
> 
> I like to change bags but with furniture I buy the best and keep it forever.
> 
> I have lusted after designer bags but I have come to the conclusion there is too much pressure in owning a bag that cost several thousand dollars. I'd feel I would have to love it because of how much it cost. If I didn't love it as much as I expected I would, I would feel guilty for wasting the money. I would feel that I had to carry it often to get my money's worth but then be afraid of ruining it.




Bravo, whateve! 

Well said and well done.  

Your post absolutely captures the essence of why our Island came into being in the first place.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> ...
> 
> I'd feel I would have to love it because of how much it cost. If I didn't love it as much as I expected I would, I would feel guilty for wasting the money. I would feel that I had to carry it often to get my money's worth but then be afraid of ruining it.



And if that's not the crux of the matter! I'd feel the same way! And now you're caught between feeling you have to use it a lot to justify it, but then fearing if you use it a lot, you'll mess it up!  I see some people talk about how they don't baby their bags and go through everything with them and they still look fab, but I'm so doubtful that could be _my_ life. In my life, it would get messed up, guaranteed. A table would be a better investment for sure. And I'm sure yours is beautiful, too. Hand-made, wow! My table dreams were not that big. Somehow I suspect, in my current life, a nice table would still get ruined. I've never had anything "top quality", come to think of it. I'm a regular working stiff with "hot dog money", as they say, so why cultivate champagne tastes? And I'm so sure I or my kids or my husband would mess it up anyway. It really is the internet exposure, because I literally did not care just 1 year ago. But now that I see so many pics of champagne bottles, because I'm seeking them out and looking at them, it's hard not to wonder, 'well, what _does _champagne taste like?'


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> And if that's not the crux of the matter! I'd feel the same way! And now you're caught between feeling you have to use it a lot to justify it, but then fearing if you use it a lot, you'll mess it up!  I see some people talk about how they don't baby their bags and go through everything with them and they still look fab, but I'm so doubtful that could be _my_ life. In my life, it would get messed up, guaranteed. A table would be a better investment for sure. And I'm sure yours is beautiful, too. Hand-made, wow! My table dreams were not that big. Somehow I suspect, in my current life, a nice table would still get ruined. I've never had anything "top quality", come to think of it. I'm a regular working stiff with "hot dog money", as they say, so why cultivate champagne tastes? And I'm so sure I or my kids or my husband would mess it up anyway. It really is the internet exposure, because I literally did not care just 1 year ago. But now that I see so many pics of champagne bottles, because I'm seeking them out and looking at them, it's hard not to wonder, 'well, what _does _champagne taste like?'


I grew up in my Irish father’s bar. It was a rough and tumble workingman’s joint but every Christmas Eve (when back then by law bars had to close early in the evening) my father would break out a bottle of pink champagne and pour an infinitesimal glass for me to taste. The bubbles tickled my nose and when I took a sip… 

I was surprised how awful it tasted to my nine year old’s palate. 

Fast forward sixty years later, and I still feel the same. 

Maybe that’s why (when it comes to bags) I eschew ”champagne” in favor of a cold Pepsi.


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> I grew up in my Irish father’s bar. It was a rough and tumble workingman’s joint but every Christmas Eve (when back then by law bars had to close early in the evening) my father would break out a bottle of pink champagne and pour an infinitesimal glass for me to taste. The bubbles tickled my nose and when I took a sip…
> 
> I was surprised how awful it tasted to my nine year old’s palate.
> 
> Fast forward sixty years later, and I still feel the same.
> 
> Maybe that’s why (when it comes to bags) I eschew ”champagne” in favor of a cold Pepsi.


Well put. Even as I typed it it was like "and is champagne actually any better than any other drink?" it's just the value society has built up around it. Most of the time, I'd rather have grape juice, lol.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> I grew up in my Irish father’s bar. It was a rough and tumble workingman’s joint but every Christmas Eve (when back then by law bars had to close early in the evening) my father would break out a bottle of pink champagne and pour an infinitesimal glass for me to taste. The bubbles tickled my nose and when I took a sip…
> 
> I was surprised how awful it tasted to my nine year old’s palate.
> 
> Fast forward sixty years later, and I still feel the same.
> 
> Maybe that’s why (when it comes to bags) I eschew ”champagne” in favor of a cold Pepsi.


I hate the taste of champagne!


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Well put. Even as I typed it it was like "and is champagne actually any better than any other drink?" it's just the value society has built up around it. Most of the time, I'd rather have grape juice, lol.


I'm not much of an alcohol drinker. Sometimes if you visit a winery, they'll sell nonalcoholic white grape juice made from wine grapes. It is delicious!


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> And if that's not the crux of the matter! I'd feel the same way! And now you're caught between feeling you have to use it a lot to justify it, but then fearing if you use it a lot, you'll mess it up!  I see some people talk about how they don't baby their bags and go through everything with them and they still look fab, but I'm so doubtful that could be _my_ life. In my life, it would get messed up, guaranteed. A table would be a better investment for sure. And I'm sure yours is beautiful, too. Hand-made, wow! My table dreams were not that big. Somehow I suspect, in my current life, a nice table would still get ruined. I've never had anything "top quality", come to think of it. I'm a regular working stiff with "hot dog money", as they say, so why cultivate champagne tastes? And I'm so sure I or my kids or my husband would mess it up anyway. It really is the internet exposure, because I literally did not care just 1 year ago. But now that I see so many pics of champagne bottles, because I'm seeking them out and looking at them, it's hard not to wonder, 'well, what _does _champagne taste like?'


We put off fixing up our house for a very long time. Early this year, we remodeled about 1/3 of the house - the kitchen, laundry room, small bathroom, dining and hallway. I had no idea how happy it would make me, and that happiness is there every day. Surrounding yourself with beautiful things you love and that make your life easier makes every part of your life brighter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I'm not much of an alcohol drinker. Sometimes if you visit a winery, they'll sell nonalcoholic white grape juice made from wine grapes. It is delicious!


I couldn’t agree more, whateve. 

At our daughter’s wedding reception I toasted the bride and groom with sparkling white grape juice!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

I’m always curious about the backstory of a preowned bag that was so obviously never worn. Was it a case of buyer’s remorse or an unexpected gift?  
All I know is that my latest preowned Botkier came to me just as it‘d originally left the store. 

Everything was there. The tags were still attached, the unused dust bag included, along with a adjustable wide black nylon detachable shoulder strap that will go equally well with my other Botkier Crosstowns when I either need to be hands free or wearing a heavy coat. 

Yet the mystery why it had never been worn remained. And the more I thought about it, a possible answer occurred to me. Store lighting can influence the color of a bag as opposed to the color it appears when you get it home. 

Described as “Antic Cordovan Red” the bag probably had appeared a different perhaps more vibrant shade of red in the store. But in natural light…




Which was precisely the color I was looking for.* 

(*frankly, anyone with such in depth knowledge of the color wheel probably needs intervention  )


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m always curious about the backstory of a preowned bag that was so obviously never worn. Was it a case of buyer’s remorse or an unexpected gift?
> All I know is that my latest preowned Botkier came to me just as it‘d originally left the store.
> 
> Everything was there. The tags were still attached, the unused dust bag included, along with a adjustable wide black nylon detachable shoulder strap that will go equally well with my other Botkier Crosstowns when I either need to be hands free or wearing a heavy coat.
> 
> Yet the mystery why it had never been worn remained. And the more I thought about it, a possible answer occurred to me. Store lighting can influence the color of a bag as opposed to the color it appears when you get it home.
> 
> Described as “Antic Cordovan Red” the bag probably had appeared a different perhaps more vibrant shade of red in the store. But in natural light…
> 
> View attachment 5589063
> 
> 
> Which was precisely the color I was looking for.*
> 
> (*frankly, anyone with such in depth knowledge of the color wheel probably needs intervention  )


Love,love the color!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Yesterday was the last day of summer program and the after school program I covered from 3-6pm.  I’m sad in a weird way but excited too, to go away and enjoy not working for while.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m always curious about the backstory of a preowned bag that was so obviously never worn. Was it a case of buyer’s remorse or an unexpected gift?
> All I know is that my latest preowned Botkier came to me just as it‘d originally left the store.
> 
> Everything was there. The tags were still attached, the unused dust bag included, along with a adjustable wide black nylon detachable shoulder strap that will go equally well with my other Botkier Crosstowns when I either need to be hands free or wearing a heavy coat.
> 
> Yet the mystery why it had never been worn remained. And the more I thought about it, a possible answer occurred to me. Store lighting can influence the color of a bag as opposed to the color it appears when you get it home.
> 
> Described as “Antic Cordovan Red” the bag probably had appeared a different perhaps more vibrant shade of red in the store. But in natural light…
> 
> View attachment 5589063
> 
> 
> Which was precisely the color I was looking for.*
> 
> (*frankly, anyone with such in depth knowledge of the color wheel probably needs intervention  )


Lovely!!! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’m always curious about the backstory of a preowned bag that was so obviously never worn. Was it a case of buyer’s remorse or an unexpected gift?
> All I know is that my latest preowned Botkier came to me just as it‘d originally left the store.
> 
> Everything was there. The tags were still attached, the unused dust bag included, along with a adjustable wide black nylon detachable shoulder strap that will go equally well with my other Botkier Crosstowns when I either need to be hands free or wearing a heavy coat.
> 
> Yet the mystery why it had never been worn remained. And the more I thought about it, a possible answer occurred to me. Store lighting can influence the color of a bag as opposed to the color it appears when you get it home.
> 
> Described as “Antic Cordovan Red” the bag probably had appeared a different perhaps more vibrant shade of red in the store. But in natural light…
> 
> View attachment 5589063
> 
> 
> Which was precisely the color I was looking for.*
> 
> (*frankly, anyone with such in depth knowledge of the color wheel probably needs intervention  )


Absolutely gorgeous, Fim.
What a good find!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Yesterday was the last day of summer program and the after school program I covered from 3-6pm.  I’m sad in a weird way but excited too, to go away and enjoy not working for while.


Enjoy your vacay, Tomsmom


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5589245


I just love all your browns!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5589245


Always perfect, always appropriate. Wonderful choice!


----------



## whateve

Here is a not very good picture of our dining table. This picture was taken before we remodeled.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love,love the color!!





Ludmilla said:


> Lovely!!! Absolutely stunning!





Mariapia said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Fim.
> What a good find!


Glad you like it, ladies.  

I wore the bag yesterday out shopping with my DH which only made me love it more.  

I especially loved the comfort and convenience of the wide nylon detachable shoulder strap when we had to load feed and a new wheelbarrow into the back of the truck.  

Alternatively I opted for its handheld option threading my way through the low tables and displays of exceedingly breakable china at the local Tea Shop while my DH bought his favorite Earl Gray.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> Here is a not very good picture of our dining table. This picture was taken before we remodeled.
> 
> View attachment 5589469


What a beautiful table, whateve! 

It goes so perfectly with the chairs with just the right amount of elegant detail and sophisticated lines.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Here is a not very good picture of our dining table. This picture was taken before we remodeled.
> 
> View attachment 5589469


It’s lovely, and big! Does it seat 10? Were the chairs made for it as well?


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Here is a not very good picture of our dining table. This picture was taken before we remodeled.
> 
> View attachment 5589469


Oh I love it!


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> It’s lovely, and big! Does it seat 10? Were the chairs made for it as well?





Tomsmom said:


> Oh I love it!





Fimpagebag said:


> What a beautiful table, whateve!
> 
> It goes so perfectly with the chairs with just the right amount of elegant detail and sophisticated lines.


Thank you! It sits ten. We bought it at an antique store in San Francisco that also makes reproductions. They had a few antique chairs and made reproductions for the rest. They built the table to match the chairs. DH didn't want a table with a leaf. They got extra long boards of English mahogany to make the top without any horizontal seams.

We used to live in a much bigger house with a separate dining room. Now it is the only table we have.

You can have furniture custom made for you and it is often cheaper than an equivalent store bought piece, plus you get exactly what you want.


----------



## Mariapia

whateve said:


> Thank you! It sits ten. We bought it at an antique store in San Francisco that also makes reproductions. They had a few antique chairs and made reproductions for the rest. They built the table to match the chairs. DH didn't want a table with a leaf. They got extra long boards of English mahogany to make the top without any horizontal seams.
> 
> We used to live in a much bigger house with a separate dining room. Now it is the only table we have.
> 
> You can have furniture custom made for you and it is often cheaper than an equivalent store bought piece, plus you get exactly what you want.



Splendid furniture, whateve.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Splendid furniture, whateve.


Thank you!


----------



## Tomsmom

Greetings from the Jersey Shore!  Miss 16 and I are spending a few days here before Dh and I leave on Saturday for our vacay. The water is crazy high tide!  I
 Content to sit here on my beach chairs. Bag of choice  is a straw practical bag I scored on super sale at Gap.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!  

Whenever I consider possibly donating a bag I rarely wear, I give it another chance before I make a final decision.  

Today I’m revisiting my Brahmin Port Consult.




Looking at it with fresh eyes, I realize my initial disappointment had nothing to do with the bag and everything to do with my expectations. 

It was a darker plum than I’d anticipated and the detachable shoulder strap fastened from front to back rather side to side as I’d expected.  

So I tucked it away in its dust bag after I forced myself to wear it a few times and tried to put it out of mind.   

But it was always there as a nagging thought. Finally I decided to “fish or cut bait” as the saying goes and decide whether or not it was destined to be donated.  

Evidently “absence makes the heart grow fonder” and I’m finally appreciating the bag for what it is rather than what I’d thought it would be.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I just love all your browns!





Fimpagebag said:


> Always perfect, always appropriate. Wonderful choice!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Whenever I consider possibly donating a bag I rarely wear, I give it another chance before I make a final decision.
> 
> Today I’m revisiting my Brahmin Port Consult.
> 
> View attachment 5591929
> 
> 
> Looking at it with fresh eyes, I realize my initial disappointment had nothing to do with the bag and everything to do with my expectations.
> 
> It was a darker plum than I’d anticipated and the detachable shoulder strap fastened from front to back rather side to side as I’d expected.
> 
> So I tucked it away in its dust bag after I forced myself to wear it a few times and tried to put it out of mind.
> 
> But it was always there as a nagging thought. Finally I decided to “fish or cut bait” as the saying goes and decide whether or not it was destined to be donated.
> 
> Evidently “absence makes the heart grow fonder” and I’m finally appreciating the bag for what it is rather than what I’d thought it would be.


Ha! Excellent!
Sometimes, all we need is time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Ha! Excellent!
> Sometimes, all we need is time.


You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla.  

I’ve made the mistake of donating a bag in the past only to regret my decision and bought the same bag later, often for more than I’d originally spent.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> You’re absolutely right, Ludmilla.
> 
> I’ve made the mistake of donating a bag in the past only to regret my decision and bought the same bag later, often for more than I’d originally spent.


I sold a mini Coach Parker bag. A very pretty little thing I scored at Macys. I just re-bought the bag on Facebook marketplace. Sigh…


----------



## Fimpagebag

I’ve had more than my share “dé·jà all over again” as well, Tomsmom. 

Prime example: my Dooney Russel Tote. I had so many regrets after I’d donated it that it took me the better part of seven years to find one to replace it.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ve had more than my share “dé·jà all over again” as well, Tomsmom.
> 
> Prime example: my Dooney Russel Tote. I had so many regrets after I’d donated it that it took me the better part of seven years to find one to replace it.
> 
> View attachment 5592042


A few years ago I donated a Nat&Nin bag to one of my nieces.
I loved the bag and would have kept it if she hadn’t fallen in love with it as soon as  she saw me wearing it.
Well, I don’t know if she carries it …but I know that I miss it.
And, unfortunately, I cannot find it anywhere now…
I am glad you could replace yours, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> A few years ago I donated a Nat&Nin bag to one of my nieces.
> I loved the bag and would have kept it if she hadn’t fallen in love with it as soon as  she saw me wearing it.
> Well, I don’t know if she carries it …but I know that I miss it.
> And, unfortunately, I cannot find it anywhere now…
> I am glad you could replace yours, Fim.


Don’t give up hope, Mariapia. 

I had a similar experience when my younger sister from Arizona came here for a visit. She fell in love with my Elliot Lucca bag and though I loved the bag, I‘d thought she loved it more. 

But it wasn’t long before I regretted letting it go.  

I’d “almost” forgotten about it until I saw one just like it on eBay after all these years. And though it would end up costing me more than I’d originally bought it for, I didn’t hesitate. 




So my advice is not to give up in your quest for your Nat&Nin bag. Because when you least expect it..who knows what you might find?


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Whenever I consider possibly donating a bag I rarely wear, I give it another chance before I make a final decision.
> 
> Today I’m revisiting my Brahmin Port Consult.
> 
> View attachment 5591929
> 
> 
> Looking at it with fresh eyes, I realize my initial disappointment had nothing to do with the bag and everything to do with my expectations.
> 
> It was a darker plum than I’d anticipated and the detachable shoulder strap fastened from front to back rather side to side as I’d expected.
> 
> So I tucked it away in its dust bag after I forced myself to wear it a few times and tried to put it out of mind.
> 
> But it was always there as a nagging thought. Finally I decided to “fish or cut bait” as the saying goes and decide whether or not it was destined to be donated.
> 
> Evidently “absence makes the heart grow fonder” and I’m finally appreciating the bag for what it is rather than what I’d thought it would be.


As I was reading I was hoping you would decide to keep it. I love the color!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
I may have made the mistake sending an email with questions about the new suede promo to MM.
We can all agree on the fact that dark green is my new vice.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of yesterday.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> I may have made the mistake sending an email with questions about the new suede promo to MM.
> We can all agree on the fact that dark green is my new vice.



*Happy Thursday, Ludmilla! 

Dark green suede? I’m already drooling… *




Ludmilla said:


> Bag of yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5592639


*Always great to see one of your “Fab Four.” *


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> As I was reading I was hoping you would decide to keep it. I love the color!


Glad you approve, whateve.  

I think you and I agree when it comes to color, Brahmin has their own unique spin on the otherwise ordinary.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> *Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Dark green suede? I’m already drooling…
> 
> 
> 
> Always great to see one of your “Fab Four.” *


I might change to dark violett. 
As I do not have that colour. 

(Thanks for the Theia love. The Fab Four might get a small sister. )


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> I might change to dark violett.
> As I do not have that colour.
> 
> (Thanks for the Theia love. The Fab Four might get a small sister. )


Dark violet sounds so beautiful!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Dark violet sounds so beautiful!


Yes. Hopefully it is.
I decided on a sister for the blue Aphrodite.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Hopefully it is.
> I decided on a sister for the blue Aphrodite.


Will it be a dark violet Aphrodite, Ludmilla?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes. Hopefully it is.
> I decided on a sister for the blue Aphrodite.



Great choice, Ludmilla!  

Will it be suede?


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Will it be a dark violet Aphrodite, Ludmilla?





Fimpagebag said:


> Great choice, Ludmilla!
> 
> Will it be suede?


Yes! It will be a dark violet suede Aphrodite — with the same handles like the blue one.
Handles, strap and side panels are a different leather — the same natural tanned leather like my tan Theia but in deep purple.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day btw.
My favorite train companion at the moment.



Happy Friday


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! It will be a dark violet suede Aphrodite — with the same handles like the blue one.
> Handles, strap and side panels are a different leather — the same natural tanned leather like my tan Theia but in deep purple.
> View attachment 5593173



It sounds like another fantastic “Ludmilla Original.” *  

(*okay, maybe with a little help from MM.   )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day btw.
> My favorite train companion at the moment.
> View attachment 5593172
> 
> 
> Happy Friday


Happy Friday, Ludmilla! 

As much as I love all your bags, this Aphrodite has to be one of my favorites.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> It sounds like another fantastic “Ludmilla Original.” *
> 
> (*okay, maybe with a little help from MM.   )





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> As much as I love all your bags, this Aphrodite has to be one of my favorites.


Thank you as always for your kind words, Fim.
Yes, there was a little help from MM as he searched his workshop for a fitting leather. 
I am very curious how the new Aphrodite will turn out.

Thankfully, my vacation application for next week is through. No office. Yay!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you as always for your kind words, Fim.
> Yes, there was a little help from MM as he searched his workshop for a fitting leather.
> I am very curious how the new Aphrodite will turn out.
> 
> Thankfully, my vacation application for next week is through. No office. Yay!


Love the new combo of your soon to be new bag .  And yayyyy!! For vacation!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ok packing/bag carrying question.  I’m loving the small Gucci and figure I would carry that during vacation this week with Dh. However I’ll need something bigger for the plane. Do I used the neverfull on the plane and pack away the Gucci?  Or look totally bougie and carry both?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Yes! It will be a dark violet suede Aphrodite — with the same handles like the blue one.
> Handles, strap and side panels are a different leather — the same natural tanned leather like my tan Theia but in deep purple.
> View attachment 5593173


Wow! It’s going to be gorgeous, Ludmilla.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Ok packing/bag carrying question.  I’m loving the small Gucci and figure I would carry that during vacation this week with Dh. However I’ll need something bigger for the plane. Do I used the neverfull on the plane and pack away the Gucci?  Or look totally bougie and carry both?


I would carry both, Tomsmom.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Ok packing/bag carrying question.  I’m loving the small Gucci and figure I would carry that during vacation this week with Dh. However I’ll need something bigger for the plane. Do I used the neverfull on the plane and pack away the Gucci?  Or look totally bougie and carry both?


I am with Mariapia! Both!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Once on board I’d tuck the Gucci in the Neverfull to avoid any in flight mishaps. Then I’d rock both once you landed.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ladies thank you !!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Abro


----------



## Fimpagebag

Pollie-Jean said:


> Abro
> 
> View attachment 5593866


Love your Abro’s understated inherent sophistication with its contrasting bold yellow strap.


----------



## Tomsmom

Pollie-Jean said:


> Abro
> 
> View attachment 5593866


Love the shape and that strap!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning from Aruba!  Carrying the Gucci is great, I never thought I’d love a small bag so much but this holds everything I “need” on a smaller scale. I had to buy a compact wallet so of course I went for a Gucci from a popular resale site


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  


Tomsmom said:


> Good morning from Aruba!  Carrying the Gucci is great, I never thought I’d love a small bag so much but this holds everything I “need” on a smaller scale. I had to buy a compact wallet so of course I went for a Gucci from a popular resale site
> 
> View attachment 5594803


Sweet!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

My philosophy with bags is simple. No matter the designer, once I own a bag I have no qualms of customizing it to fit my needs. 

Which is probably one of the main reasons (beyond the obvious expense) why luxury designer bags aren’t for me. 

Even the simplest alteration/addendum would terrify me for fear of affecting the bag’s value. 

Not so with my more contemporary designer bags. 

For instance, my Dooney Ariel. 

As much as it was love at first sight with this bag, it needed the merest tweak of adding a shoulder strap to give me a hands free option whenever needed without looking like an obvious add on. 

And all modesty aside, I think I accomplished that goal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My philosophy with bags is simple. No matter the designer, once I own a bag I have no qualms of customizing it to fit my needs.
> 
> Which is probably one of the main reasons (beyond the obvious expense) why luxury designer bags aren’t for me.
> 
> Even the simplest alteration/addendum would terrify me for fear of affecting the bag’s value.
> 
> Not so with my more contemporary designer bags...


In keeping with this previous post, my inherent crankiness compels me to commiserate with Dooney for having someone like me as a devotee. 

Case in point: my Dooney Janine came with an attached shoulder strap that I absolutely hated. 

So I detached the integral shoulder strap, made the necessary repairs to my butchery…




And now carry it exclusively hand held.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> In keeping with this previous post, my inherent crankiness compels me to commiserate with Dooney for having someone like me as a devotee.
> 
> Case in point: my Dooney Janine came with an attached shoulder strap that I absolutely hated.
> 
> So I detached the integral shoulder strap, made the necessary repairs to my butchery…
> 
> View attachment 5594902
> 
> 
> And now carry it exclusively hand held.
> 
> View attachment 5594903


Congratulations on the Ariel strap, Fim.  
Good job, really.
As for Janine, I totally agree. Carrying it hand held is perfect and so chic..


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning from Aruba!  Carrying the Gucci is great, I never thought I’d love a small bag so much but this holds everything I “need” on a smaller scale. I had to buy a compact wallet so of course I went for a Gucci from a popular resale site
> 
> View attachment 5594803


What a lovely bag, Tomsmom.
An what a great destination too.
Have a wonderful time in Aruba.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Congratulations on the Ariel strap, Fim.
> Good job, really.
> As for Janine, I totally agree. Carrying it hand held is perfect and so chic..


Thank you, Mariapia. 

While hand held is my preference with my Ariel, as ”mother of the bride” at our daughter’s wedding I needed both hands free. One to take the arm of our prospective son in law as he showed me to my seat, and the other to have a handkerchief ready as the need arose.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> What a lovely bag, Tomsmom.
> An what a great destination too.
> Have a wonderful time in Aruba.


Thank you !!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> My philosophy with bags is simple. No matter the designer, once I own a bag I have no qualms of customizing it to fit my needs.
> 
> Which is probably one of the main reasons (beyond the obvious expense) why luxury designer bags aren’t for me.
> 
> Even the simplest alteration/addendum would terrify me for fear of affecting the bag’s value.
> 
> Not so with my more contemporary designer bags.
> 
> For instance, my Dooney Ariel.
> 
> As much as it was love at first sight with this bag, it needed the merest tweak of adding a shoulder strap to give me a hands free option whenever needed without looking like an obvious add on.
> 
> And all modesty aside, I think I accomplished that goal.
> 
> View attachment 5594841





Fimpagebag said:


> In keeping with this previous post, my inherent crankiness compels me to commiserate with Dooney for having someone like me as a devotee.
> 
> Case in point: my Dooney Janine came with an attached shoulder strap that I absolutely hated.
> 
> So I detached the integral shoulder strap, made the necessary repairs to my butchery…
> 
> View attachment 5594902
> 
> 
> And now carry it exclusively hand held.
> 
> View attachment 5594903


Lovely Dooneys!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Lovely Dooneys!


Thank you, Ludmilla.  

But you and I both know which of my Dooneys will always be my favorite.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> But you and I both know which of my Dooneys will always be my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 5595367


Count me in. Fim


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Count me in. Fim


Then I’m in very good company, Mariapia.   

There’s just something about a well used bag.  

In spite of the dents and dings and scratches, it still keeps its good looks and is hard to swap out no matter how many days in a row you wear it.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Ludmilla.
> 
> But you and I both know which of my Dooneys will always be my favorite.
> 
> View attachment 5595367


Yes!! Which reminds me of my own Flo, that needs to see some action. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Then I’m in very good company, Mariapia.
> 
> There’s just something about a well used bag.
> 
> In spite of the dents and dings and scratches, it still keeps its good looks and is hard to swap out no matter how many days in a row you wear it.


I love well used bags, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day. The suede Theia has not seen much daylight, lately.


----------



## nyeredzi

Is there a thread for general discussion on charms? I've searched titles and can't find anything. Especially discussion of general findings. Like if you have keychains or charms that don't come with a clip, where can you buy things that help you attach them to your purse?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day. The suede Theia has not seen much daylight, lately.
> View attachment 5595966



Perfect as always, Ludmilla.   

The color is to die for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> Is there a thread for general discussion on charms? I've searched titles and can't find anything. Especially discussion of general findings. Like if you have keychains or charms that don't come with a clip, where can you buy things that help you attach them to your purse?


Your best bet would be to check out any craft stores near you. They’ll have what you want and be happy to advise you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Perfect as always, Ludmilla.
> 
> The color is to die for.


Thank you, Fim!
Tbh I was truly stunned about the beautiful colour of the leather when I took the bag out of its dustbag after months.


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> Your best bet would be to check out any craft stores near you. They’ll have what you want and be happy to advise you.


I did go to Michael's, but didn't really find the kind of thing I was looking for. I think I'm going to try "o-ring clips" next. Thanks.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day. The suede Theia has not seen much daylight, lately.
> View attachment 5595966


Such a gorgeous suede!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day. The suede Theia has not seen much daylight, lately.
> View attachment 5595966


What a wonderful colour, Ludmilla.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> I did go to Michael's, but didn't really find the kind of thing I was looking for. I think I'm going to try "o-ring clips" next. Thanks.


I use gate rings, like these: https://ohiotravelbag.com/collections/spring-gate (I picked that link at random, I've never shopped there.) There have been several discussions of this topic in the Coach forum. Awhile back I bought dogleash clips but I didn't like the angle they made the charms hang. You can even use book rings. Some people just use chains, like the kind used for hangtags.


----------



## Tomsmom

Just my beach bag


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just my beach bag
> 
> View attachment 5597288



Perfect choice, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!   

Starting my weekend early with my Dooney Russel Tote.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Starting my weekend early with my Dooney Russel Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5597294


I love Russel, Fim.
That green is so cheerful. 
I decided on a cheerful colour too….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I love Russel, Fim.
> That green is so cheerful.
> I decided on a cheerful colour too….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597334


Wonderful color, Mariapia!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Wonderful color, Mariapia!


My neighborhood has completely changed  in the last two years  
Lots of new buildings with shops that haven’t opened yet, Fim.
Remember I told you that there are no bag shops in town.
Will there be one or two in the future? No one knows.
To buy a Longchamp, you have to drive or take a train to an other city…
That’s why I just shop my closet at the moment.
Today it  was my Neon Le Pliage’s turn ..


----------



## Fimpagebag

My situation is the same, Mariapia. 





Mariapia said:


> My neighborhood has completely changed  in the last two years
> Lots of new buildings with shops that haven’t opened yet, Fim.
> Remember I told you that there are no bag shops in town.
> Will there be one or two in the future? No one knows.
> To buy a Longchamp, you have to drive or take a train to an other city…
> That’s why I just shop my closet at the moment.
> Today it  was my Neon Le Pliage’s turn ..



I’ve been shopping my own closet lately as well, Mariapia.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Such a gorgeous suede!





Mariapia said:


> What a wonderful colour, Ludmilla.


Thank you both!


Tomsmom said:


> Just my beach bag
> 
> View attachment 5597288


Love your beach bag!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Starting my weekend early with my Dooney Russel Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5597294





Mariapia said:


> I love Russel, Fim.
> That green is so cheerful.
> I decided on a cheerful colour too….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5597334


Such happy summer colours. Just looking at those bags gives you a boost.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5597693


Happy Friday indeed, Ludmilla!  

Your Dooney’s American cousin couldn’t be more delighted!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5597693


So so pretty !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5597693


Hi Flo! 
So nice to see you back.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday indeed, Ludmilla!
> 
> Your Dooney’s American cousin couldn’t be more delighted!





Tomsmom said:


> So so pretty !





Mariapia said:


> Hi Flo!
> So nice to see you back.


Thank you all so much for the Flo love!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sleeping overnight with Theia.
Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sleeping overnight with Theia.
> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5598268


Happy Saturday to you, Ludmilla.
 And congrats on your beautiful brown Theia .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Sleeping overnight with Theia.
> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5598268


Happy Saturday, Ludmilla! 

What I love about your Theias is that they each have their own distinctive personality.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday; end of vacation . Back to real life which is not a bad thing. Have a great day!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Sleeping overnight with Theia.
> Happy Saturday!
> View attachment 5598268


You chose the best bags!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Saturday to you, Ludmilla.
> And congrats on your beautiful brown Theia .





Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, Ludmilla!
> 
> What I love about your Theias is that they each have their own distinctive personality.





Tomsmom said:


> You chose the best bags!


Thank you all for your kind words!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, Tomsmom! 

Welcome home! 


Tomsmom said:


> Happy Saturday; end of vacation . Back to real life which is not a bad thing. Have a great day!!


----------



## 880

nyeredzi said:


> Is there a thread for general discussion on charms? I've searched titles and can't find anything. Especially discussion of general findings. Like if you have keychains or charms that don't come with a clip, where can you buy things that help you attach them to your purse?



Where you can buy them (purse charm clip or chain ) 









						Bag Charm Chain  Gold or Silver  Mini Classy Curb Diamond - Etsy
					

This Keychains item by MauttoAccessories has 1114 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hollister, CA. Listed on Oct 20, 2022




					www.etsy.com
				








__





						Are LV bag charms appropriate to wear at any age?
					

This is timely!  About 6 years ago I was really into bag charms - then found them a little silly - only to be embracing them again.  I've been wearing pretty, puffy, sparkly bag charms in either pale blue or pale pink for the last few weeks again.




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## nyeredzi

880 said:


> Where you can buy them (purse charm clip or chain )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bag Charm Chain  Gold or Silver  Mini Classy Curb Diamond - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Keychains item by MauttoAccessories has 1114 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from Hollister, CA. Listed on Oct 20, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are LV bag charms appropriate to wear at any age?
> 
> 
> This is timely!  About 6 years ago I was really into bag charms - then found them a little silly - only to be embracing them again.  I've been wearing pretty, puffy, sparkly bag charms in either pale blue or pale pink for the last few weeks again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thanks! I have one sort of like the one you posted, and was able to use it with a charm. 



I think I found another good option as well. The hard thing is, by the time you attach the clip to the bag, and it has a dangle, and then your charm has a dangle, the charm ends up hanging 2+" from the d-ring. And it can be hard to hook everything with ring keychains. But maybe a double ended clip could make life easier? Clip one end on the d-ring, and the other end on the charm.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’m off from work until Sept 6, just getting caught up with laundry (aren’t we all?). Still in my Gucci .


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, Tomsmom!  

Non bag lovers will never understand the sheer joy a bag like your newly acquired Gucci can bring.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, Tomsmom!
> 
> Non bag lovers will never understand the sheer joy a bag like your newly acquired Gucci can bring.


Lol !  So so true!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!
Green Theia today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Green Theia today.
> View attachment 5600871


Gorgeous deep color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Green Theia today.
> View attachment 5600871


  You can never go wrong with one of your trusty Theias, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Gorgeous deep color!





Fimpagebag said:


> You can never go wrong with one of your trusty Theias, Ludmilla.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

I’ve been so pleased with my vintage Botkier Crosstowns that I decided to take a leap of faith and explore the possibilities of Botkier’s more recent iteration, the smaller Cobble Hill.  
Of the two I’ve ordered, this one just arrived this afternoon.  




I love the color and despite its deceptive size, it comfortably accommodates all the necessities I ordinarily carry.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve been so pleased with my vintage Botkier Crosstowns that I decided to take a leap of faith and explore the possibilities of Botkier’s more recent iteration, the smaller Cobble Hill.
> Of the two I’ve ordered, this one just arrived this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5601207
> 
> 
> I love the color and despite its deceptive size, it comfortably accommodates all the necessities I ordinarily carry.
> 
> View attachment 5601209


Beautiful color! I love the smart strap adjustment.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you, whateve!  

I also love that the adjustable strap is detachable so the bag can be worn as a clutch as well.  


whateve said:


> Beautiful color! I love the smart strap adjustment.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve been so pleased with my vintage Botkier Crosstowns that I decided to take a leap of faith and explore the possibilities of Botkier’s more recent iteration, the smaller Cobble Hill.
> Of the two I’ve ordered, this one just arrived this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5601207
> 
> 
> I love the color and despite its deceptive size, it comfortably accommodates all the necessities I ordinarily carry.
> 
> View attachment 5601209


Perfect color and I also love the adjustable strap!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Perfect color and I also love the adjustable strap!


Thank you, Tomsmom!  

It’s not a bag I needed, but absolutely had to have.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve been so pleased with my vintage Botkier Crosstowns that I decided to take a leap of faith and explore the possibilities of Botkier’s more recent iteration, the smaller Cobble Hill.
> Of the two I’ve ordered, this one just arrived this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5601207
> 
> 
> I love the color and despite its deceptive size, it comfortably accommodates all the necessities I ordinarily carry.
> 
> View attachment 5601209


Oooooh. Nice! Can you do a comparison pic with one of your other Botkier bags?
This colour is perfect for autumn.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy 1st of September!
With my patina developing Sonnenleder bag.


That leather is definitely not for cowards. But, I knew that before.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I’ve been so pleased with my vintage Botkier Crosstowns that I decided to take a leap of faith and explore the possibilities of Botkier’s more recent iteration, the smaller Cobble Hill.
> Of the two I’ve ordered, this one just arrived this afternoon.
> 
> View attachment 5601207
> 
> 
> I love the color and despite its deceptive size, it comfortably accommodates all the necessities I ordinarily carry.
> 
> View attachment 5601209


Wow, Fim.  
That yellow is irresistible !


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy 1st of September!
> With my patina developing Sonnenleder bag.
> View attachment 5601547
> 
> That leather is definitely not for cowards. But, I knew that before.


The leather might not be for cowards, but bag lovers are brave, Ludmilla.  
I love everything about your Sonnenleder tote.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Oooooh. Nice! Can you do a comparison pic with one of your other Botkier bags?
> This colour is perfect for autumn.


*I thought the same thing about the color, Ludmilla.  

Once the other Cobble Hill bag I ordered arrives I’ll take a Botkier “family photo.”*


Ludmilla said:


> Happy 1st of September!
> With my patina developing Sonnenleder bag.
> View attachment 5601547
> 
> That leather is definitely not for cowards. But, I knew that before.


*For me your Sonnenleder has that same inestimable aura as the well worn trench coat favored by the film noir detectives of the thirties and forties. *


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> The leather might not be for cowards, but bag lovers are brave, Ludmilla.
> I love everything about your Sonnenleder tote.


Thank you, Mariapia. 


Fimpagebag said:


> *I thought the same thing about the color, Ludmilla.
> 
> Once the other Cobble Hill bag I ordered arrives I’ll take a Botkier “family photo.”*
> 
> *To my mind your Sonnenleder has the same aura as the iconic trench coat favored by film noir detectives of the thirties and forties. *


Thank you, Fim.  I also think, that this bag will get a lot of character. 
Looking forward to the family pic!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim.
> That yellow is irresistible !


Thank you, Mariapia.  

As much as I love my Buttercup Kristin, it’s more perfectly suited to spring and summer whereas this bag is definitely Autumnal.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy 1st of September!
> With my patina developing Sonnenleder bag.
> View attachment 5601547
> 
> That leather is definitely not for cowards. But, I knew that before.


Love totes!  And you’re right about the leather!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom!
> 
> It’s not a bag I needed, but absolutely had to have.


“Need”, want its all the same to me haha!


----------



## Mariapia

Still no bag shops in sight, ladies.
No jeans store either…
What does a girl like me do when she really needs to buy something?
She buys shoes in the only trendy place in the city..
A small shop with lots of new designs and wonderful SAs and manager.
Okay, here’s a pic of my New Balance 327 .
I got them about an hour ago after trying on I don’t know how many pairs from other brands ( a Finnish one included)


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Still no bag shops in sight, ladies.
> No jeans store either…
> What does a girl like me do when she really needs to buy something?
> She buys shoes in the only trendy place in the city..
> A small shop with lots of new designs and wonderful SAs and manager.
> Okay, here’s a pic of my New Balance 327 .
> I got them about an hour ago after trying on I don’t know how many pairs from other brands ( a Finnish one included)
> 
> View attachment 5602432


I love new balance!  I think you did well!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I love new balance!  I think you did well!


Thank you, Tomsmom.
There were other brands I had never heard of…but I love New Balance.
All the lovely shops we used to have have disappeared from my place.
They all went to shopping malls.
I don’t live in a village, though…I live in a city of 80,000 inhabitants …


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Still no bag shops in sight, ladies.
> No jeans store either…
> What does a girl like me do when she really needs to buy something?
> She buys shoes in the only trendy place in the city..
> A small shop with lots of new designs and wonderful SAs and manager.
> Okay, here’s a pic of my New Balance 327 .
> I got them about an hour ago after trying on I don’t know how many pairs from other brands ( a Finnish one included)
> 
> View attachment 5602432


What a great find, Mariapia!   

You did so good!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 
My other Botkier Cobble Hill has arrived! 

A top handle bag with a detachable wide strap, the color is described as “griege” (beige with the slightest gray undertone.)







Though I appreciate the options of either crossbody or shoulder bag, handheld is my preference.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> My other Botkier Cobble Hill has arrived!
> 
> A top handle bag with a detachable wide strap, the color is described as “griege” (beige with the slightest gray undertone.)
> 
> View attachment 5602502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602523
> 
> 
> Though I appreciate the options of either crossbody or shoulder bag, handheld is my preference.


Once again, what  a beautiful Botkier, Fim.
I totally agree with you, handheld is so elegant.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love totes!  And you’re right about the leather!


Thank you!
A few days ago I came to realise that this bag is very similar in shape and size to the Pliage bags. Just not as practical as way heavier.  


Mariapia said:


> Still no bag shops in sight, ladies.
> No jeans store either…
> What does a girl like me do when she really needs to buy something?
> She buys shoes in the only trendy place in the city..
> A small shop with lots of new designs and wonderful SAs and manager.
> Okay, here’s a pic of my New Balance 327 .
> I got them about an hour ago after trying on I don’t know how many pairs from other brands ( a Finnish one included)
> 
> View attachment 5602432


Great find!


Mariapia said:


> Thank you, Tomsmom.
> There were other brands I had never heard of…but I love New Balance.
> All the lovely shops we used to have have disappeared from my place.
> They all went to shopping malls.
> I don’t live in a village, though…I live in a city of 80,000 inhabitants …


This is so sad about the lovely shops.  We have a similar development. Such a bummer.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> My other Botkier Cobble Hill has arrived!
> 
> A top handle bag with a detachable wide strap, the color is described as “griege” (beige with the slightest gray undertone.)
> 
> View attachment 5602502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602523
> 
> 
> Though I appreciate the options of either crossbody or shoulder bag, handheld is my preference.


Very very elegant!


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> My other Botkier Cobble Hill has arrived!
> 
> A top handle bag with a detachable wide strap, the color is described as “griege” (beige with the slightest gray undertone.)
> 
> View attachment 5602502
> 
> 
> View attachment 5602523
> 
> 
> Though I appreciate the options of either crossbody or shoulder bag, handheld is my preference.


Love, love the color!


----------



## Fimpagebag

As requested, family pic…


----------



## nyeredzi

Once again, when it's time to get down and dirty, I choose my Sakroots. So easy to wear and carefree, in a way that only a bag that costs $20 can be. What a deal! Coated canvas, so sturdy yet flexible.


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> Once again, when it's time to get down and dirty, I choose my Sakroots. So easy to wear and carefree, in a way that only a bag that costs $20 can be. What a deal! Coated canvas, so sturdy yet flexible.
> 
> View attachment 5602934



What’s not to love about a bag that you can always depend on no matter what and still look good doing it?


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As requested, family pic…
> 
> View attachment 5602866


Thank you for the pic of the gorgeous family, Fim.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you for the pic of the gorgeous family, Fim.



As ashamed as I should be to admit it, Mariapia, there’s a possibility my Botkier family may be acquiring a couple of cousins in the near future.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> As ashamed as I should be to admit it, Mariapia, there’s a possibility my Botkier family may be acquiring a couple of cousins in the near future.
> 
> View attachment 5603166
> View attachment 5603170


According to me, the two cousins are already on their  way to your place, Fim….


----------



## westvillage

Hi there again … everyone’s bags are beautiful as always! And fun!!

Well, I haven’t been here in a while, but I don’t want to just drop out of sight after posting daily for a few months, so I thought I’d stop in to give a little info before I take a rest. The last time I was here, DH and I were on our way to a three stop trip in Tennessee and North Carolina. On the third leg, DH took a short hike up a very steep hillside such as are common in northwestern North Carolina. On his way down, he lost footing on the muddy trail … I was not with him…fell backwards, hit his head, suffered a traumatic brain injury and passed away two days later.

I‘m fortunate to have a wonderful “yours,mine and ours” family which has been so supportive, shoulder-to-shoulder, from hour one of this devastating time. But it will take me a long, long while to come to stasis within. We were married for 38 years, very happily.

So I wish you all merry bagging.   I‘ll know I’m coming along when I start to notice bags again on the street


----------



## Tomsmom

westvillage said:


> Hi there again … everyone’s bags are beautiful as always! And fun!!
> 
> Well, I haven’t been here in a while, but I don’t want to just drop out of sight after posting daily for a few months, so I thought I’d stop in to give a little info before I take a rest. The last time I was here, DH and I were on our way to a three stop trip in Tennessee and North Carolina. On the third leg, DH took a short hike up a very steep hillside such as are common in northwestern North Carolina. On his way down, he lost footing on the muddy trail … I was not with him…fell backwards, hit his head, suffered a traumatic brain injury and passed away two days later.
> 
> I‘m fortunate to have a wonderful “yours,mine and ours” family which has been so supportive, shoulder-to-shoulder, from hour one of this devastating time. But it will take me a long, long while to come to stasis within. We were married for 38 years, very happily.
> 
> So I wish you all merry bagging.   I‘ll know I’m coming along when I start to notice bags again on the street


Oh westvillage I am so so terribly sorry for your incredible loss.


----------



## Mariapia

westvillage said:


> Hi there again … everyone’s bags are beautiful as always! And fun!!
> 
> Well, I haven’t been here in a while, but I don’t want to just drop out of sight after posting daily for a few months, so I thought I’d stop in to give a little info before I take a rest. The last time I was here, DH and I were on our way to a three stop trip in Tennessee and North Carolina. On the third leg, DH took a short hike up a very steep hillside such as are common in northwestern North Carolina. On his way down, he lost footing on the muddy trail … I was not with him…fell backwards, hit his head, suffered a traumatic brain injury and passed away two days later.
> 
> I‘m fortunate to have a wonderful “yours,mine and ours” family which has been so supportive, shoulder-to-shoulder, from hour one of this devastating time. But it will take me a long, long while to come to stasis within. We were married for 38 years, very happily.
> 
> So I wish you all merry bagging.   I‘ll know I’m coming along when I start to notice bags again on the street


I am so sorry for your loss, westvillage.
All my thoughts go to you and your family.


----------



## whateve

westvillage said:


> Hi there again … everyone’s bags are beautiful as always! And fun!!
> 
> Well, I haven’t been here in a while, but I don’t want to just drop out of sight after posting daily for a few months, so I thought I’d stop in to give a little info before I take a rest. The last time I was here, DH and I were on our way to a three stop trip in Tennessee and North Carolina. On the third leg, DH took a short hike up a very steep hillside such as are common in northwestern North Carolina. On his way down, he lost footing on the muddy trail … I was not with him…fell backwards, hit his head, suffered a traumatic brain injury and passed away two days later.
> 
> I‘m fortunate to have a wonderful “yours,mine and ours” family which has been so supportive, shoulder-to-shoulder, from hour one of this devastating time. But it will take me a long, long while to come to stasis within. We were married for 38 years, very happily.
> 
> So I wish you all merry bagging.   I‘ll know I’m coming along when I start to notice bags again on the street


I'm so sorry. I don't know what else I can say. I can't imagine the heartbreak. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. I don't know what else I can say. I can't imagine the heartbreak. My heart goes out to you.



I am truly sorry about your loss, westvillage. Along with your family and dearest friends you also have every one of us here on the Island who are here for you whenever you need us.


----------



## Ludmilla

westvillage said:


> Hi there again … everyone’s bags are beautiful as always! And fun!!
> 
> Well, I haven’t been here in a while, but I don’t want to just drop out of sight after posting daily for a few months, so I thought I’d stop in to give a little info before I take a rest. The last time I was here, DH and I were on our way to a three stop trip in Tennessee and North Carolina. On the third leg, DH took a short hike up a very steep hillside such as are common in northwestern North Carolina. On his way down, he lost footing on the muddy trail … I was not with him…fell backwards, hit his head, suffered a traumatic brain injury and passed away two days later.
> 
> I‘m fortunate to have a wonderful “yours,mine and ours” family which has been so supportive, shoulder-to-shoulder, from hour one of this devastating time. But it will take me a long, long while to come to stasis within. We were married for 38 years, very happily.
> 
> So I wish you all merry bagging.   I‘ll know I’m coming along when I start to notice bags again on the street


I am so so sorry about your loss. It is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Mimmy

westvillage said:


> Hi there again … everyone’s bags are beautiful as always! And fun!!
> 
> Well, I haven’t been here in a while, but I don’t want to just drop out of sight after posting daily for a few months, so I thought I’d stop in to give a little info before I take a rest. The last time I was here, DH and I were on our way to a three stop trip in Tennessee and North Carolina. On the third leg, DH took a short hike up a very steep hillside such as are common in northwestern North Carolina. On his way down, he lost footing on the muddy trail … I was not with him…fell backwards, hit his head, suffered a traumatic brain injury and passed away two days later.
> 
> I‘m fortunate to have a wonderful “yours,mine and ours” family which has been so supportive, shoulder-to-shoulder, from hour one of this devastating time. But it will take me a long, long while to come to stasis within. We were married for 38 years, very happily.
> 
> So I wish you all merry bagging.   I‘ll know I’m coming along when I start to notice bags again on the street


westvillage, I am very sorry about the passing of your dear husband. The sudden and traumatic way that this happened is unimaginable to me. No words can convey the comfort that I want to give to you. I hope it gives you some solace to think of the beautiful life that you shared with your husband and to know that we are thinking about you.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.  

I think I can speak for all of us here when our dear westvillage told us about her heartbreaking loss. In the face of such tragedy any talk of bags seemed unfeeling at best. 

But then I’m reminded of a woman I’d seen on the news determinedly digging through the devastation for her daughter’s doll after a tornado had reduced their home to rubble.

Which she eventually found with the help of heartfelt volunteers who understood the power of those seemingly inconsequential possessions that nevertheless are of inestimable value. 

And I as her fellow Islander can do no less for westvillage. If I in my own weird way can offer her even a momentary distraction with my posts about the bags I have and the ones I’m currently pursuing, then that is what I shall continue to do.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Taking my vintage light gray Botkier Crosstown to run some errands today.  




There’s so much to love about this bag. It’s a big bag without being overwhelming, comfortable to carry and impervious to today’s rain with its all weather leather.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders!  

It’s another rainy day but I can’t complain. We’ve had such a dry summer that any rain is appreciated.  

But hoping to avoid the same fate as my alter ego in the Wizard of Oz, I’ll be staying in most of the day reorganizing my bags in their semiannual “seasonal shift.”  

In the past my Fall/Winter palette has always been straightforward. But this year the whole color concept of “griege” has me rethinking its inclusion among my Fall/Winter bags.  

Another thing that occurs to me is the utter lack of any moss, sage, or olive green bag among my Fall/Winter selections.  

And we all know where that might eventually lead!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Taking my vintage light gray Botkier Crosstown to run some errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5604997
> 
> 
> There’s so much to love about this bag. It’s a big bag without being overwhelming, comfortable to carry and impervious to today’s rain with its all weather leather.


Happy Wednesday, Fim!
I really enjoy seeing your Botkier bags. As I like them very much. 

I never thought about colours and seasons and wear whatever I like whenever I like. 
Also, I think that grey is a good colour for winter.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday, Fim!
> I really enjoy seeing your Botkier bags. As I like them very much.
> 
> I never thought about colours and seasons and wear whatever I like whenever I like.
> Also, I think that grey is a good colour for winter.



I agree with you about gray/griege being a year round color, Ludmilla.  

But I’m stubbornly committed to convention when it comes to certain color bags after Labor Day.  

Fortunately my color palette for Fall/Winter ranges from every shade of brown, red, burgundy, black, navy blue, gray, Autumnal yellow, and dark teal.  

Though the thought of a certain sage and suede green bag isn’t far from my thoughts.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree with you about gray/griege being a year round color, Ludmilla.
> 
> But I’m stubbornly committed to convention when it comes to certain color bags after Labor Day.
> 
> Fortunately my color palette for Fall/Winter ranges from every shade of brown, red, burgundy, black, navy blue, gray, Autumnal yellow, and dark teal.
> 
> Though the thought of a certain sage and suede green bag isn’t far from my thoughts.


Personally, I think that all colours can be worn all year round….with the exception of white which I don’t carry in Autumn or Winter and black that I don’t wear in Spring or Summer…
That being said, I have very few white and black bags…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Personally, I think that all colours can be worn all year round….with the exception of white which I don’t carry in Autumn or Winter and black that I don’t wear in Spring or Summer…
> That being said, I have very few white and black bags…



Good for you, Mariapia.   

Who knows? Between you and Ludmilla I just may expand Fall/Winter color palette.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I agree with you about gray/griege being a year round color, Ludmilla.
> 
> But I’m stubbornly committed to convention when it comes to certain color bags after Labor Day.
> 
> Fortunately my color palette for Fall/Winter ranges from every shade of brown, red, burgundy, black, navy blue, gray, Autumnal yellow, and dark teal.
> 
> Though the thought of a certain sage and suede green bag isn’t far from my thoughts.


Sage and suede is music in my ears. 
(I am still thinking about the dark suede MM had in his last offer.  )
I am glad that we do not have any certain dates that go with a certain colour palette. I would be so overwhelmed. 


Mariapia said:


> Personally, I think that all colours can be worn all year round….with the exception of white which I don’t carry in Autumn or Winter and black that I don’t wear in Spring or Summer…
> That being said, I have very few white and black bags…


I never wear white as I am sooo pale.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Neglected bag day today.
Because of 
- rain
- dark jeans.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Neglected bag day today.
> Because of
> - rain
> - dark jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5606104



Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!  

Your gorgeous bag has me drowning in my own drool..


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Neglected bag day today.
> Because of
> - rain
> - dark jeans.
> 
> View attachment 5606104


Good morning beautiful bag!


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Taking my vintage light gray Botkier Crosstown to run some errands today.
> 
> View attachment 5604997
> 
> 
> There’s so much to love about this bag. It’s a big bag without being overwhelming, comfortable to carry and impervious to today’s rain with its all weather leather.


I searched for your Botkier bags online. The ones I saw looked a little different, stiffer, whereas yours has more slouch. Is the slouch just acquired over time, or are your bags different from the ones currently being sold?


----------



## nyeredzi

Mariapia said:


> Personally, I think that all colours can be worn all year round….with the exception of white which I don’t carry in Autumn or Winter and black that I don’t wear in Spring or Summer…
> That being said, I have very few white and black bags…


I don’t object to any color being worn at any time, and have dark colored summer dresses and want a white sweater dress for winter. That said, I am finding a kind of delight in putting away a couple of bags until next Spring. It gives me room to focus on certain other ones now, like the used black Coach I got a few weeks back. I’ve put away my Brahmin in sweet tea, which truly is patterned like a picnic blanket, and in a couple of weeks, I’ll put away my passion fruit Brahmin with its bright orange and bright pink.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Your gorgeous bag has me drowning in my own drool..





Tomsmom said:


> Good morning beautiful bag!


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> I searched for your Botkier bags online. The ones I saw looked a little different, stiffer, whereas yours has more slouch. Is the slouch just acquired over time, or are your bags different from the ones currently being sold?



It’s a shame, nyeredzi, but my more slouchy Botkier Crosstowns are all vintage and only found on the secondary market. *

*(which I assiduously hunt daily in hopes of finding another to add to my collection.  )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

What can I say? When it comes to embracing a brand, I’m incorrigible.  

My most recent acquisition, Botkier Hazelnut Highline Satchel.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What can I say? When it comes to embracing a brand, I’m incorrigible.
> 
> My most recent acquisition, Botkier Hazelnut Highline Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5606944


This one is very nice, too! It reminds me a bit of my blue Aphrodite.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This one is very nice, too! It reminds me a bit of my blue Aphrodite.



I thought the same when I first saw it, Ludmilla.  

Score another one for one of my favorite enablers!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> What can I say? When it comes to embracing a brand, I’m incorrigible.
> 
> My most recent acquisition, Botkier Hazelnut Highline Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5606944


Wow, Fim  
A perfect satchel in my favourite colour.
Huge congrats on your new Botkier family member.


----------



## Narnanz

Fimpagebag said:


> As requested, family pic…
> 
> View attachment 5602866


Gorgeous Family!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wow, Fim
> A perfect satchel in my favourite colour.
> Huge congrats on your new Botkier family member.



I’m glad you approve, Mariapia.   

Frankly, the moment I saw this of bag its hazelnut color reminded me of your leather Longchamp tote that I’ve always lusted after from afar.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Gorgeous Family!



Which (I should be ashamed to admit) has continued to grow since that pic, Narnanz.  

Be that as it may, I shall soon be in splendid company should there be an empty bar stool next to yours on Ban Island.*.  

(*unexpected extensive truck repairs and an increase in property taxes have effectively put any bag buying on hold for the foreseeable future. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  
My recent Botkier bag buying binge is fast approaching an end. 

From Crosstown to Cobble Hills, then on to Highline and now an unanticipated detour to Warren* what a great ride it’s been!   

(*Funky and eclectic, my final stop at Warren immediately drew me almost against my will to this glazed leather Botkier Warren Convertible backpack. Wonderfully weather resistant, it can be worn rain or snow as a satchel, shoulder bag, and is admittedly the most comfortable secure backpack bag I’ve ever owned.)  




Almost convinced that I’d completed my tour of Warren, I happened upon a different vibe entirely on the other side of the tracks. Pic will follow when it arrives, but I can give you a hint.  

Like all good journeys, my adventure in Warren ends with studs!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> My recent Botkier bag buying binge is fast approaching an end.
> 
> From Crosstown to Cobble Hills, then on to Highline and now an unanticipated detour to Warren* what a great ride it’s been!
> 
> (*Funky and eclectic, my final stop at Warren immediately drew me almost against my will to this glazed leather Botkier Warren Convertible backpack. Wonderfully weather resistant, it can be worn rain or snow as a satchel, shoulder bag, and is admittedly the most comfortable secure backpack bag I’ve ever owned.)
> 
> View attachment 5607676
> 
> 
> Almost convinced that I’d completed my tour of Warren, I happened upon a different vibe entirely on the other side of the tracks. Pic will follow when it arrives, but I can give you a hint.
> 
> Like all good journeys, my adventure in Warren ends with studs!


Once again, what a great find, Fim.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> My recent Botkier bag buying binge is fast approaching an end.
> 
> From Crosstown to Cobble Hills, then on to Highline and now an unanticipated detour to Warren* what a great ride it’s been!
> 
> (*Funky and eclectic, my final stop at Warren immediately drew me almost against my will to this glazed leather Botkier Warren Convertible backpack. Wonderfully weather resistant, it can be worn rain or snow as a satchel, shoulder bag, and is admittedly the most comfortable secure backpack bag I’ve ever owned.)
> 
> View attachment 5607676
> 
> 
> Almost convinced that I’d completed my tour of Warren, I happened upon a different vibe entirely on the other side of the tracks. Pic will follow when it arrives, but I can give you a hint.
> 
> Like all good journeys, my adventure in Warren ends with studs!


I really love this!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Once again, what a great find, Fim.





Tomsmom said:


> I really love this!



Thank you, ladies.  

While I’m more likely not to wear this bag as a backpack most of the time, it’s nice to have that option should the need arise.


----------



## Tomsmom

I was feeling the need for change but still wanted to stay in a  relatively small bag. Decided on this oldie but goodie I purchased at a thrift store some years ago for 90.00


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I was feeling the need for change but still wanted to stay in a  relatively small bag. Decided on this oldie but goodie I purchased at a thrift store some years ago for 90.00
> 
> View attachment 5608689


How come you rarely take out this great Fendî bag, Tomsmom?
It’s a pure gem.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> How come you rarely take out this great Fendî bag, Tomsmom?
> It’s a pure gem.


I the poor thing was forgotten!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> I the poor thing was forgotten!


Incredible


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> I was feeling the need for change but still wanted to stay in a  relatively small bag. Decided on this oldie but goodie I purchased at a thrift store some years ago for 90.00
> 
> View attachment 5608689


Love that bag!


Tomsmom said:


> I the poor thing was forgotten!


 I know someone who has some forgotten bags, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Evening sun on Theia. We did a few errands together.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> How come you rarely take out this great Fendî bag, Tomsmom?
> It’s a pure gem.





Tomsmom said:


> I the poor thing was forgotten!



I was where you are, Tomsmom.  

I had bags I lost track of over time.  

But then I took pics of each one separately and put them in an album on my iPad. Now I know exactly what bags I have, those I rarely wear, and those I reach for most often.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Evening sun on Theia. We did a few errands together.
> View attachment 5609030



Such a great bag, Ludmilla!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Such a great bag, Ludmilla!


Thank you!
I have an excel sheet to keep track of my bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

I need a system lol!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Just arrived!   

A very utilitarian studded Botkier Warren Tote.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> I have an excel sheet to keep track of my bags.


Me too! The last few years I've been keeping track of how many times I carry each bag.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Evening sun on Theia. We did a few errands together.
> View attachment 5609030


Wonderful, Ludmilla.  


Fimpagebag said:


> Just arrived!
> 
> A very utilitarian studded Botkier Warren Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5609228


What a gorgeous tote, Fim.
The Botkier family is amazing.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Wonderful, Ludmilla.
> 
> What a gorgeous tote, Fim.
> The Botkier family is amazing.



I’m glad you like it, Mariapia.  

It’s a big bag but not overwhelming, as well as comfortable to carry even with the addition of a purse insert to keep my daily essentials easily accessible.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Now that the rain has finally stopped (for now) a much better pic of my Botkier Warren Tote.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Now that the rain has finally stopped (for now) a much better pic of my Botkier Warren Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5609549


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Now that the rain has finally stopped (for now) a much better pic of my Botkier Warren Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5609549


Love all the details!


----------



## SEWDimples

Hi All. I’ve been away bc I have only purchased a few Coach bags. Today, I went to TJ Maxx and found this Italian made bag and purchased it just for the color. Roberta Rossi teal blue quilted shoulder bag with leather chain for a deal. The silhouette is iconic, but I love the color. Canvas interior instead of leather lining. Others in the store wanted to know if I was planning to buy the bag or put it back. It was popular.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Now that the rain has finally stopped (for now) a much better pic of my Botkier Warren Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5609549


I really enjoy your new tote. The olive green is very Miss Pickle-ish. 
Also like the studs. They add a nice touch.


SEWDimples said:


> Hi All. I’ve been away bc I have only purchased a few Coach bags. Today, I went to TJ Maxx and found this Italian made bag and purchased it just for the color. Roberta Rossi teal blue quilted should bag with leather chain for a deal. The silhouette is iconic, but I love the color. Canvas interior in stead of leather lining. Others in the store wanted to know if I was planning to buy the bag or put it back. It was popular.
> 
> View attachment 5609986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609989
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609993


Oooh nice! I can see why that bag was popular!


----------



## Fimpagebag

SEWDimples said:


> Hi All. I’ve been away bc I have only purchased a few Coach bags. Today, I went to TJ Maxx and found this Italian made bag and purchased it just for the color. Roberta Rossi teal blue quilted shoulder bag with leather chain for a deal. The silhouette is iconic, but I love the color. Canvas interior instead of leather lining. Others in the store wanted to know if I was planning to buy the bag or put it back. It was popular.
> 
> View attachment 5609986
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609987
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609988
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609989
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609990
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609991
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609992
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609993



 What a fabulous find, SEWDimples!   

I love everything about your Roberta Rossi. The color is to die for and the quilted leather so lux….   

And at that mind boggling price?   

Well done!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I really enjoy your new tote. The olive green is very Miss Pickle-ish.
> Also like the studs. They add a nice touch.



Thank you, Ludmilla.  

“Mr. Dill” is honored to be even mentioned in the same breath as your divine Miss Pickle.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Regardless of what the calendar may dictate, for me Fall begins the first time I fire up our wood burning stove to take off the morning chill.

And it would seem my Dooney Dome Satchel agrees..


----------



## Fimpagebag

She’s baaack….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Regardless of what the calendar may dictate, for me Fall begins the first time I fire up our wood burning stove to take off the morning chill.
> 
> And it would seem my Dooney Dome Satchel agrees..
> 
> View attachment 5611561





Fimpagebag said:


> She’s baaack….
> 
> View attachment 5611668


Happy Friday! Love love love your bag and outfit!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday! Love love love your bag and outfit!


Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

I suspect you know the inspiration behind my Dooney Dome Satchel.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> She’s baaack….
> 
> View attachment 5611668


If your lovely bag had been available in France, Fim, I would have bought it immediately…


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> If your lovely bag had been available in France, Fim, I would have bought it immediately…


Thank you, Mariapia.  

I feel the same about your wonderful Berthille.


----------



## Mariapia

My Berthille is particularly heavy…..in Summer, Fim, as I have to carry a bottle of water among  other things.
That’s why my Le Pliages have been my everyday companions for weeks ..
When the temperatures drop, my Berthille will be top of the list…


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed to the Valentino


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5611861



There is so much to love about this bag, Tomsmom.  

Great choice!


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> She’s baaack….
> 
> View attachment 5611668


I love the look of this bag with your outfit.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!  

Rain, rain threatening again….   

But my Patricia Nash Lundy is up to the task.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Rain, rain threatening again….
> 
> But my Patricia Nash Lundy is up to the task.
> 
> View attachment 5612218


Love the whole ensemble!


----------



## Tomsmom

Off to Manhattan today to visit with
Miss 21. It’s been a week since she moved and I miss her. Miss 24 is also coming!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the whole ensemble!


*Glad you like it, Tomsmom.  *


Tomsmom said:


> Off to Manhattan today to visit with
> Miss 21. It’s been a week since she moved and I miss her. Miss 24 is also coming!


*Have a lovely time!  *


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> I suspect you know the inspiration behind my Dooney Dome Satchel.


I might have a guess! 


Tomsmom said:


> Changed to the Valentino
> 
> View attachment 5611861


Well, I love that bag. Perfect brown.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Rain, rain threatening again….
> 
> But my Patricia Nash Lundy is up to the task.
> 
> View attachment 5612218


April weather here. A bit of sun mixed with showers. You and your horsey bag look well prepared!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Off to Manhattan today to visit with
> Miss 21. It’s been a week since she moved and I miss her. Miss 24 is also coming!


Have nice day!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> I might have a guess!


*I thought you might!  *


Ludmilla said:


> April weather here. A bit of sun mixed with showers. You and your horsey bag look well prepared!


*You’re right about that!  *


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!  Had a great time with my older girls in the city yesterday. The Valentino was perfect to take along. We stopped in a thrift store that was on the expensive side for me anyway (all proceeds go to fight HIV) but the proceeds go to a great cause. Found a pair of denim that I never heard of called “6397” made in Italy, so I couldn’t leave them there. Looked them up and found they’re quite pricey!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Sunday!  Had a great time with my older girls in the city yesterday. The Valentino was perfect to take along. We stopped in a thrift store that was on the expensive side for me anyway (all proceeds go to fight HIV) but the proceeds go to a great cause. Found a pair of denim that I never heard of called “6397” made in Italy, so I couldn’t leave them there. Looked them up and found they’re quite pricey!


Happy Sunday, Tomsmom! 

Glad you had a wonderful time with your girls in the city. 

And (with those Italian jeans) that our undisputed Queen of Thrift rocks on.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

If this past summer has taught me anything, it’s impossible to be all things to all people.  

The same holds true for certain bags. Though designed to be both satchel and shoulder bag, my Elliot Lucca is a wonderful satchel, but meh as a shoulder bag.  

The problem was that I absolutely loved certain details of the shoulder strap and didn’t want to just set it aside unworn. 




So faced with such a conundrum, I found a way to have both. 

Front view… 



With just a bit of surreptitious bling in the back.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> If this past summer has taught me anything, it’s impossible to be all things to all people.
> 
> The same holds true for certain bags. Though designed to be both satchel and shoulder bag, my Elliot Lucca is a wonderful satchel, but meh as a shoulder bag.
> 
> The problem was that I absolutely loved certain details of the shoulder strap and didn’t want to just set it aside unworn.
> 
> View attachment 5612907
> 
> 
> So faced with such a conundrum, I found a way to have both.
> 
> Front view…
> View attachment 5612908
> 
> 
> With just a bit of surreptitious bling in the back.
> 
> View attachment 5612909


Good job, Fim!
As usual.
I love it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Good job, Fim!
> As usual.
> I love it.


Glad you approve, Mariapia.  

The bag’s supple leather has such a lovely subtle smooch that is perfect as a satchel but weirdly misshapen as a shoulder bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> If this past summer has taught me anything, it’s impossible to be all things to all people.
> 
> The same holds true for certain bags. Though designed to be both satchel and shoulder bag, my Elliot Lucca is a wonderful satchel, but meh as a shoulder bag.
> 
> The problem was that I absolutely loved certain details of the shoulder strap and didn’t want to just set it aside unworn.
> 
> View attachment 5612907
> 
> 
> So faced with such a conundrum, I found a way to have both.
> 
> Front view…
> View attachment 5612908
> 
> 
> With just a bit of surreptitious bling in the back.
> 
> View attachment 5612909


This is one of the prettiest blue bags I know. And your change is perfect.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Monday to all.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is one of the prettiest blue bags I know. And your change is perfect.


Thank you, Ludmilla. 

I love that shade of inky blue too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!  
Using one of the bags we have not seen in a long while now.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Using one of the bags we have not seen in a long while now.
> View attachment 5614596


Great choice!!  Loving the shoulder strap!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Using one of the bags we have not seen in a long while now.
> View attachment 5614596


Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!  

Absolutely perfect bag! Love everything about it. The deep rich color, subtle stitching, and marvelous shoulder strap.   

But would we expect anything less from our Island’s *“Baroness of Brown” *to lead us all fearlessly into Fall?


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday!
> Using one of the bags we have not seen in a long while now.
> View attachment 5614596


Hello Beautiful!
 Nice to see you back…


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Great choice!!  Loving the shoulder strap!


Thank you! Tbh. I did not find the original strap in the dark hours of morning. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Absolutely perfect bag! Love everything about it. The deep rich color, subtle stitching, and marvelous shoulder strap.
> 
> But would we expect anything less from our Island’s *“Baroness of Brown” *to lead us all fearlessly into Fall?


Hehehe. Thank you. Have not used that bag in a long while now. Main problem is the middle compartment. Not a fan of those. 


Mariapia said:


> Hello Beautiful!
> Nice to see you back…


  Thank you! 
Hopefully, we will see your Berthille soon!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you!
> Hopefully, we will see your Berthille soon!


Well, well….Tomorrow I’m taking the train to the nearest bigger city and I am going to walk a lot…a heavy leather bag will be out of the’question…
The weather will be horrible this coming weekend….No leather bag either…
My Berthille will have to wait, Ludmilla..


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Well, well….Tomorrow I’m taking the train to the nearest bigger city and I am going to walk a lot…a heavy leather bag will be out of the’question…
> The weather will be horrible this coming weekend….No leather bag either…
> My Berthille will have to wait, Ludmilla..


I hope you have a very special day today at the city.   
I will patiently wait for your beautiful bag!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> I hope you have a very special day today at the city.
> I will patiently wait for your beautiful bag!


Thank you, Ludmilla
I visited a few high end boutiques and I didn’t see anything that spoke to me…
A funny thing at Prada’s though….
All the SAs ( men and women)were wearing what they called Summer navy blue silk pyjamas …
The manager wasn’t wearing that incredible uniform of course.
She was wearing very elegant black pants and a lovely blouse…


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> The secret is to wait until the bag you really want (either contemporary or luxury designer) becomes available at a price in your comfort zone rather than fill in the time with compensatory picks.
> 
> (trust me, I’ve been there and kicked myself when the bag I really wanted became available after I‘d bought a compensatory bag destined to be donated.  )



So, shortly after this post, I saw a version of the bag I was thinking of for a good price on Fashionphile. The bag is the Givenchy Antigona size small, which I think is just so cool looking. It's a version I like best, with a small chain detail. The chain detail version isn't made anymore, but the regular size small retails new for $2390 which, to be clear, I would NEVER spend on a bag. Okay, never say never, but yeah ... no. So I found this version for $700. The general condition seemed good, a few scratches, but on the back the chain had come loose in one area. I contacted a handbag leather repair place that said they'd take care of the scratches and fix the chain for $285. Might be able to get that done cheaper elsewhere, but let's just say that's the price. So $1000 all in, including repair. I put it on reserve, which is a great option they offer!, both to let me slowly feed that cost into my budget, but also to give me a long time to think about it. I'd lose $70 if I cancelled the reserve, but would not consider that money wasted because it bought me time to think about whether I really want it.




What do you guys think? I love the look of this bag. It's so edgy, so chic, I adore the architectural design of this bag, the lines are just too cool. But I wonder if it's for me. I'm not a cool, edgy person.  My style is more sweet/cute/wholesome/next door kind of style. It's like it doesn't fit me, even though I like how it looks in the abstract. The black Coach Swagger I got is much more my lane. Still has some structure and a little cool, but lines are a little softer. At first I thought the Coach was a distraction bag, but actually, it's probably more genuinely my style. I don't even go to the office hardly ever anymore, and that's the place the Antigona feels like it would make most sense for me. It also has some cons, which all bags do, but for the price I'd be paying, I'd want it to be perfect, and it won't be. No bag can be all things.

I still have 3 weeks left to think about it, when the layaway period ends. I've watched a crazy number of reviews on YouTube but still can't decide.


----------



## Tomsmom

nyeredzi said:


> So, shortly after this post, I saw a version of the bag I was thinking of for a good price on Fashionphile. The bag is the Givenchy Antigona size small, which I think is just so cool looking. It's a version I like best, with a small chain detail. The chain detail version isn't made anymore, but the regular size small retails new for $2390 which, to be clear, I would NEVER spend on a bag. Okay, never say never, but yeah ... no. So I found this version for $700. The general condition seemed good, a few scratches, but on the back the chain had come loose in one area. I contacted a handbag leather repair place that said they'd take care of the scratches and fix the chain for $285. Might be able to get that done cheaper elsewhere, but let's just say that's the price. So $1000 all in, including repair. I put it on reserve, which is a great option they offer!, both to let me slowly feed that cost into my budget, but also to give me a long time to think about it. I'd lose $70 if I cancelled the reserve, but would not consider that money wasted because it bought me time to think about whether I really want it.
> 
> View attachment 5616430
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I love the look of this bag. It's so edgy, so chic, I adore the architectural design of this bag, the lines are just too cool. But I wonder if it's for me. I'm not a cool, edgy person.  My style is more sweet/cute/wholesome/next door kind of style. It's like it doesn't fit me, even though I like how it looks in the abstract. The black Coach Swagger I got is much more my lane. Still has some structure and a little cool, but lines are a little softer. At first I thought the Coach was a distraction bag, but actually, it's probably more genuinely my style. I don't even go to the office hardly ever anymore, and that's the place the Antigona feels like it would make most sense for me. It also has some cons, which all bags do, but for the price I'd be paying, I'd want it to be perfect, and it won't be. No bag can be all things.
> 
> I still have 3 weeks left to think about it, when the layaway period ends. I've watched a crazy number of reviews on YouTube but still can't decide.


I’m an enabler so keep that in mind .  I think the bag is beautiful! If it makes you smile and your heart sings you’ve found the  “one”.  When I go to work my bag sits in my desk drawer but I love carrying them!


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> So, shortly after this post, I saw a version of the bag I was thinking of for a good price on Fashionphile. The bag is the Givenchy Antigona size small, which I think is just so cool looking. It's a version I like best, with a small chain detail. The chain detail version isn't made anymore, but the regular size small retails new for $2390 which, to be clear, I would NEVER spend on a bag. Okay, never say never, but yeah ... no. So I found this version for $700. The general condition seemed good, a few scratches, but on the back the chain had come loose in one area. I contacted a handbag leather repair place that said they'd take care of the scratches and fix the chain for $285. Might be able to get that done cheaper elsewhere, but let's just say that's the price. So $1000 all in, including repair. I put it on reserve, which is a great option they offer!, both to let me slowly feed that cost into my budget, but also to give me a long time to think about it. I'd lose $70 if I cancelled the reserve, but would not consider that money wasted because it bought me time to think about whether I really want it.
> 
> View attachment 5616430
> 
> 
> What do you guys think? I love the look of this bag. It's so edgy, so chic, I adore the architectural design of this bag, the lines are just too cool. But I wonder if it's for me. I'm not a cool, edgy person.  My style is more sweet/cute/wholesome/next door kind of style. It's like it doesn't fit me, even though I like how it looks in the abstract. The black Coach Swagger I got is much more my lane. Still has some structure and a little cool, but lines are a little softer. At first I thought the Coach was a distraction bag, but actually, it's probably more genuinely my style. I don't even go to the office hardly ever anymore, and that's the place the Antigona feels like it would make most sense for me. It also has some cons, which all bags do, but for the price I'd be paying, I'd want it to be perfect, and it won't be. No bag can be all things.
> 
> I still have 3 weeks left to think about it, when the layaway period ends. I've watched a crazy number of reviews on YouTube but still can't decide.


The thing that struck me the most about your post is that you know (in your heart of hearts) that this bag (wonderful as it might be) is not *you.* It doesn’t fit your present lifestyle or design ethos.

Which might be not be a consideration if the bag didn’t require repairs or was priced accordingly given its condition.

Ultimately it comes down to this: any bag preowned bag is a gamble. So here’s the question. Which is better, losing $70 or “going all in” for $1000 and potentially regretting it afterwards?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

With the number of bags I own one could say that I have a bag for any occasion.  

The problem with that is that I have a social life that would make a hermit envy. 

So rather than having a bag for every occasion, I instead have bags for those unforeseen circumstances that I am prey to. 

Case in point: falling off the back of our pick up truck while helping my DH unload firewood. 

Though my injuries were minor, I did manage to re-aggravate my already wonky shoulder and bruise my elbow on the same side as well. 

”Now what?” I thought. 

Which of my bags could answer my needs without aggravating my injuries?  
My Botkier Antic Cordovan Red bag to the rescue! 




Removing its detachable handle to morph from satchel to shoulder bag, its optional wide nylon and leather shoulder strap is remarkably comfortable on my “good” shoulder while giving me an effortless handsfree option convenient while I’m grocery shopping etc.


----------



## nyeredzi

Tomsmom said:


> I’m an enabler so keep that in mind .  I think the bag is beautiful! If it makes you smile and your heart sings you’ve found the  “one”.  When I go to work my bag sits in my desk drawer but I love carrying them!


Oh, the voice on my right shoulder! I appreciate you disclosing your enabler status.  On this side, I'm like "life is short, buy the bag!" I've looked at the resell sites for this bag for about the last 4 months or so, so feel that for this moment in time, this is a good deal. And the one with the chain is uncommon, so I don't know when the next time it comes around will be, especially at this price. And while this kind of money for a bag will always be a lot to me, in 4 months it will feel like less (something we're aggressively paying off will be done by then). But in 4 months, the bag might not be there.



Fimpagebag said:


> The thing that struck me the most about your post is that you know (in your heart of hearts) that this bag (wonderful as it might be) is not *you.* It doesn’t fit your present lifestyle or design ethos.
> 
> Which might be not be a consideration if the bag didn’t require repairs or was priced accordingly given its condition.
> 
> Ultimately it comes down to this: any bag preowned bag is a gamble. So here’s the question. Which is better, losing $70 or “going all in” for $1000 and potentially regretting it afterwards?


Oh, the voice on my left shoulder! I appreciate you being a voice of restraint. I do think at $700 it's priced fairly, because the few other times I've seen this version come up in better condition, it's at least $400 more, and $800-$1400 is the range for other varieties. But the thing I do like about this thread (as opposed to going to the Givenchy forum) is that there are people here who, like me, still find $1000 for a bag to be a whole lot of money! So even if the price is fair given how much it usually costs, that doesn't take away that it's still a lot of money for a regular person. And as you said, I like it more like visual art, but it's probably not really me. Either I get it, find I don't really use it, and regret spending $1000 on it, or I don't get it, never have the opportunity to get it again for $1000 or less, and regret missing my chance. With either choice, there's something gained and something lost. Typing this out now pushes me to 70% let it go, 30% go for it. But I do still have 3 weeks to decide. One option is to get it, try it on, and return if I don't like it (they allow returns), or sell it back to them if I don't use it. I think you can sell it back to them for a certain percentage of purchase price within a year of purchase, depending on time passed and condition.

By the way, "ethos" is a great 5-letter word. I don't understand how I haven't gotten it in any of my wordle/quordle/octordle games, but I've gotten "ingot" and "myrrh" at least 3 times each.


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With the number of bags I own one could say that I have a bag for any occasion.
> 
> The problem with that is that I have a social life that would make a hermit envy.
> 
> So rather than having a bag for every occasion, I instead have bags for those unforeseen circumstances that I am prey to.
> 
> Case in point: falling off the back of our pick up truck while helping my DH unload firewood.
> 
> Though my injuries were minor, I did manage to re-aggravate my already wonky shoulder and bruise my elbow on the same side as well.
> 
> ”Now what?” I thought.
> 
> Which of my bags could answer my needs without aggravating my injuries?
> My Botkier Antic Cordovan Red bag to the rescue!
> 
> View attachment 5616701
> 
> 
> Removing its detachable handle to morph from satchel to shoulder bag, its optional wide nylon and leather shoulder strap is remarkably comfortable on my “good” shoulder while giving me an effortless handsfree option convenient while I’m grocery shopping etc.



Ah, I'm sorry you hurt your shoulder! I'm glad you weren't seriously injured! But look at you, with bags enough for every possible life scenario.  It indeed looks like a comfortable carry.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With the number of bags I own one could say that I have a bag for any occasion.
> 
> The problem with that is that I have a social life that would make a hermit envy.
> 
> So rather than having a bag for every occasion, I instead have bags for those unforeseen circumstances that I am prey to.
> 
> Case in point: falling off the back of our pick up truck while helping my DH unload firewood.
> 
> Though my injuries were minor, I did manage to re-aggravate my already wonky shoulder and bruise my elbow on the same side as well.
> 
> ”Now what?” I thought.
> 
> Which of my bags could answer my needs without aggravating my injuries?
> My Botkier Antic Cordovan Red bag to the rescue!
> 
> View attachment 5616701
> 
> 
> Removing its detachable handle to morph from satchel to shoulder bag, its optional wide nylon and leather shoulder strap is remarkably comfortable on my “good” shoulder while giving me an effortless handsfree option convenient while I’m grocery shopping etc.


Oh dear!
Fim, I hope your shoulder and elbow « wounds » aren’t too painful.
I think you should go and see an osteopath. After a fall, it’s always good to see one. 
It could have been worse, though. 
Be careful in the next few days.
Fortunately you have the right bag….


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> Ah, I'm sorry you hurt your shoulder! I'm glad you weren't seriously injured! But look at you, with bags enough for every possible life scenario.  It indeed looks like a comfortable carry.



*It is remarkably comfortable, nyeredzi. In fact it already has me considering this option more often. *


Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!
> Fim, I hope your shoulder and elbow « wounds » aren’t too painful.
> I think you should go and see an osteopath. After a fall, it’s always good to see one.
> It could have been worse, though.
> Be careful in the next few days.
> Fortunately you have the right bag….


*Not to worry, Mariapia. My pride was hurt far more than the actual tumble into a patch of soft green and goopy mud with both our terriers leaping on top of me in the goo!  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Whenever I’m tempted to feel the tiniest twinge of guilt about the sheer number of bags I own….    

I open what is less than euphoniously referred to as “the junk drawer” in my kitchen.  

Among the many chef quality kitchen utensils therein, is a mandolin I’m too terrified to use along with a shiny garlic press I remember only after I’ve whacked a few garlic cloves with the flat of my trusty butcher knife.   

Perhaps most egregiously is a costly handheld immersion blender that I eschew in favor of either my trusty whisk or long handle wooden spoon.  

And with that (having put things in their proper perspective) any tiny twinge of guilt I may have felt about my many bags is vanquished.


----------



## nyeredzi

Wait a minute. If I cancel the layaway, they take a 10% fee. If I buy it and decide to return, I get 100% of the money back with free return shipping. Well then, I will at least be getting it to see it in person.


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> Wait a minute. If I cancel the layaway, they take a 10% fee. If I buy it and decide to return, I get 100% of the money back with free return shipping. Well then, I will at least be getting it to see it in person.


Sounds like a win/win to me, nyeredzi!  

No way you can lose with that deal.


----------



## Tomsmom

nyeredzi said:


> Wait a minute. If I cancel the layaway, they take a 10% fee. If I buy it and decide to return, I get 100% of the money back with free return shipping. Well then, I will at least be getting it to see it in person.


Win/win!


----------



## Tomsmom

Changed into the rogue I purchased new to me back in the spring.  Love the rivets.


----------



## nyeredzi

Tomsmom said:


> Changed into the rogue I purchased new to me back in the spring.  Love the rivets.
> View attachment 5617449


Love a bag with rivets. And love that the ones below the handles are flowers. Lovely.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Whenever I’m tempted to feel the tiniest twinge of guilt about the sheer number of bags I own….
> 
> I open what is less than euphoniously referred to as “the junk drawer” in my kitchen.
> 
> Among the many chef quality kitchen utensils therein, is a mandolin I’m too terrified to use along with a shiny garlic press I remember only after I’ve whacked a few garlic cloves with the flat of my trusty butcher knife.
> 
> Perhaps most egregiously is a costly handheld immersion blender that I eschew in favor of either my trusty whisk or long handle wooden spoon.
> 
> And with that (having put things in their proper perspective) any tiny twinge of guilt I may have felt about my many bags is vanquished.


I got rid of a utensil that scared me, namely a heavy cleaver. I didn't want to see it ever again. I don't understand garlic presses or garlic peelers. They make the job harder, not easier.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Very happy that your accident didn’t do any real damage, Fim. Falling is so not fun!

Back in the green Theia.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Lovely bags, ladies! 



Tomsmom said:


> Changed into the rogue I purchased new to me back in the spring.  Love the rivets.
> View attachment 5617449





Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Very happy that your accident didn’t do any real damage, Fim. Falling is so not fun!
> 
> Back in the green Theia.
> View attachment 5617858


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I got rid of a utensil that scared me, namely a heavy cleaver. I didn't want to see it ever again. I don't understand garlic presses or garlic peelers. They make the job harder, not easier.


I‘m With you when it comes to cleavers, whateve.  

I have one that was included in a set of knives my daughter gave me and it sits unused in its slot in the knife block.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!!  I’ve been enjoying a 4 day weekend due to the Jewish Holiday: Rosh Hashana. I hope those that celebrate have had great times!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Good morning!!  I’ve been enjoying a 4 day weekend due to the Jewish Holiday: Rosh Hashana. I hope those that celebrate have had great times!


Good afternoon! It is always nice to enjoy long weekends.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Good afternoon! It is always nice to enjoy long weekends.


Yesterday I had an appointment in Manhattan and the weather was so so nice I walked around afterwards just soaking up the city, even found a TJ maxx!  But all I purchased was hairspray lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yesterday I had an appointment in Manhattan and the weather was so so nice I walked around afterwards just soaking up the city, even found a TJ maxx!  But all I purchased was hairspray lol!


Sounds like a cool fun day.
Yesterday I was at tj maxx, too! But, did not find anything.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Sounds like a cool fun day.
> Yesterday I was at tj maxx, too! But, did not find anything.


No tj maxx in my country …
I didn’t even know you could find one of their stores  in Europe, Ludmilla.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> No tj maxx in my country …
> I didn’t even know you could find one of their stores  in Europe, Ludmilla.


We have one in almost every big (and not so big) city now.


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies
Still no bag in sight….
But I found a little something at a small antique market this morning…
I am lucky because no one in the city appears to know who/what Goyard is.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Still no bag in sight….
> But I found a little something at a small antique market this morning…
> I am lucky because no one in the city appears to know who/what Goyard is.
> 
> View attachment 5619887



What a fantastic find, Mariapia!     

I’m a great fan of Goyard!  

￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼























￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a fantastic find, Mariapia!
> 
> I’m a great fan of Goyard!
> 
> ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼￼


The lady wasn’t too greedy….I got it for 55€.
I didn’t know you were a fan of Goyard, Fim.
In France there are very few boutiques ( two in Paris, one in Biarritz and one in Monaco) . You cannot do on line shopping …Ordering one of their bags is complicated…The brand remains confidential….that’s why very few people know about it here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Still no bag in sight….
> But I found a little something at a small antique market this morning…
> I am lucky because no one in the city appears to know who/what Goyard is.
> View attachment 5619887


What a great score!!


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> What a great score!!


Thank you, Tomsmom.  
I am very proud of myself..


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> The lady wasn’t too greedy….I got it for 55€.
> I didn’t know you were a fan of Goyard, Fim.
> In France there are very few boutiques ( two in Paris, one in Biarritz and one in Monaco) . You cannot do on line shopping …Ordering one of their bags is complicated…The brand remains confidential….that’s why very few people know about it here.



That’s so in keeping with the whole Goyard mystique, Mariapia.  

What’s not to admire about a luxury brand with the courage not to be constantly contending for the latest trends solely for the purpose of increasing its market share?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Though fully recovered from my recent tumble, I’m still not quite ready to haul out “the heavy artillery” among my bags.  

So for today I’ll be opting for one of my more recent Botkiers with its insanely comfortable wide shoulder strap.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Though fully recovered from my recent tumble, I’m still not quite ready to haul out “the heavy artillery” among my bags.
> 
> So for today I’ll be opting for one of my more recent Botkiers with its insanely comfortable wide shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5620715


This bag is a pure wonder, Fim, whatever the circumstances.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> This bag is a pure wonder, Fim, whatever the circumstances.


Thank you, Mariapia. 

I’m glad you like it.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Saturday!  Hit the Sal Val found some nice clothes and a Mark Cross leather item. A good day so far!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

With a vicious wind (hence my disheveled hair) stripping the leaves from the trees while they’re still green, my orange Jean Pierre sweater and autumnal yellow Botkier Cobble Hill are trying to fill in the current Fall foliage gap.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With a vicious wind (hence my disheveled hair) stripping the leaves from the trees while they’re still green, my orange Jean Pierre sweater and autumnal yellow Botkier Cobble Hill are trying to fill in the current Fall foliage gap.
> 
> View attachment 5622382


Hi @Fimpagebag Very nice bag. Love the color. Also, sweater is a beautiful color.


----------



## SEWDimples

Good Afternoon All. While going through my closet and storage bins I found some older bags. Before I returned to Coach, I used by bags from TJ Maxx and Marshall’s because they are unique styles and amazing leather. Some are Italian brands and some are not, but I like them just as much. The second to last bag has super soft leather and silver handles they need to be polished. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Still no bag in sight….
> But I found a little something at a small antique market this morning…
> I am lucky because no one in the city appears to know who/what Goyard is.
> View attachment 5619887


Great find, Mariapia!! You were very lucky. 


Fimpagebag said:


> That’s so in keeping with the whole Goyard mystique, Mariapia.
> 
> What’s not to admire about a luxury brand with the courage not to be constantly contending for the latest trends solely for the purpose of increasing its market share?


I love all your Botkier bags.
And I hope your shoulder is better. 


SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All. While going through my closet and storage bins I found some older bags. Before I returned to Coach, I used by bags from TJ Maxx and Marshall’s because they are unique styles and amazing leather. Some are Italian brands and some are not, but I like them just as much. The second to last bag has super soft leather and silver handles they need to be polished. Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5623355
> View attachment 5623356
> View attachment 5623357
> View attachment 5623358
> View attachment 5623360
> View attachment 5623361
> View attachment 5623362
> View attachment 5623363
> View attachment 5623364
> View attachment 5623365


Those are very pretty special bags.
I rather wear bags like those that no one recognizes, but have impeccable quality.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday, all.
Today was our national blah day, so long weekend. Working remote from the country.
We had the worst weather. Today it was quite nice and I was able to take a stroll with my cousin‘s dog.


----------



## whateve

SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All. While going through my closet and storage bins I found some older bags. Before I returned to Coach, I used by bags from TJ Maxx and Marshall’s because they are unique styles and amazing leather. Some are Italian brands and some are not, but I like them just as much. The second to last bag has super soft leather and silver handles they need to be polished. Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5623355
> View attachment 5623356
> View attachment 5623357
> View attachment 5623358
> View attachment 5623360
> View attachment 5623361
> View attachment 5623362
> View attachment 5623363
> View attachment 5623364
> View attachment 5623365


I love the burgundy one!


----------



## SEWDimples

whateve said:


> I love the burgundy one!


I was so extracted to the color and shape. Plus it closes using a magnet and zipper. It still smells amazing after so many years. I think it might be 8-10 years old.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> With a vicious wind (hence my disheveled hair) stripping the leaves from the trees while they’re still green, my orange Jean Pierre sweater and autumnal yellow Botkier Cobble Hill are trying to fill in the current Fall foliage gap.
> 
> View attachment 5622382


An other big WOW for our lovely Botkier girl


SEWDimples said:


> Good Afternoon All. While going through my closet and storage bins I found some older bags. Before I returned to Coach, I used by bags from TJ Maxx and Marshall’s because they are unique styles and amazing leather. Some are Italian brands and some are not, but I like them just as much. The second to last bag has super soft leather and silver handles they need to be polished. Let me know what you think.
> 
> View attachment 5623355
> View attachment 5623356
> View attachment 5623357
> View attachment 5623358
> View attachment 5623360
> View attachment 5623361
> View attachment 5623362
> View attachment 5623363
> View attachment 5623364
> View attachment 5623365


You have a great collection, SEWDimples.
Congratulations on ALL your finds.


----------



## nyeredzi

So, the near-conclusion of my Antigona chapter. I paid the rest of the layaway thinking, let me not draw this out any longer and just see it. Ultimately, if I had not already gotten the Coach Swagger, I might have decided to keep it. It's really not that huge and heavy, at least to me, like so many reviewers said; I think it's 2lb 3oz, and my Large Duxburys are heavier than that. And the bag is beautiful. But I'm not sure it's worth $700 to me, especially now that I already have a black leather bag with metal accents. I can live with the scratches on the Antigona; they actually are less extreme in real life than they are in the photo. But the broken chain would have to be fixed. I could pay $285 and have the chain fixed and all the scratches addressed. Or pay $4 and buy glue and a pointed dowel and put the chain back myself and live with the scratches, which honestly I'd probably also be okay with. But either way, I don't want to have a million bags, and I feel like I don't have room in my life for duplicative bags. It's hard to see what outfit I'd actually wear where the Antigona goes really well with it, but the Swagger does not. Maybe if I wore business or even business casual and went to the office, the Antigona might blend better than the Swagger, but I don't. And honestly, the Swagger is more my style. Plus the hardware on the Antigona squeaks a little if you move it a certain way. Not sure if that's all of them or just this one because it's old? Still think the bag is beautiful and will admire it on others, but I've already boxed it up to go back. 90% certain it will go back. Will sleep on it and make final decision tomorrow. Took some pics for the memories, though.


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> So, the near-conclusion of my Antigona chapter. I paid the rest of the layaway thinking, let me not draw this out any longer and just see it. Ultimately, if I had not already gotten the Coach Swagger, I might have decided to keep it. It's really not that huge and heavy, at least to me, like so many reviewers said; I think it's 2lb 3oz, and my Large Duxburys are heavier than that. And the bag is beautiful. But I'm not sure it's worth $700 to me, especially now that I already have a black leather bag with metal accents. I can live with the scratches on the Antigona; they actually are less extreme in real life than they are in the photo. But the broken chain would have to be fixed. I could pay $285 and have the chain fixed and all the scratches addressed. Or pay $4 and buy glue and a pointed dowel and put the chain back myself and live with the scratches, which honestly I'd probably also be okay with. But either way, I don't want to have a million bags, and I feel like I don't have room in my life for duplicative bags. It's hard to see what outfit I'd actually wear where the Antigona goes really well with it, but the Swagger does not. Maybe if I wore business or even business casual and went to the office, the Antigona might blend better than the Swagger, but I don't. And honestly, the Swagger is more my style. Plus the hardware on the Antigona squeaks a little if you move it a certain way. Not sure if that's all of them or just this one because it's old? Still think the bag is beautiful and will admire it on others, but I've already boxed it up to go back. 90% certain it will go back. Will sleep on it and make final decision tomorrow. Took some pics for the memories, though.
> 
> View attachment 5624351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624353


Thank you for the update, nyeredzi. 

I’m impressed by your thought process and careful consideration regarding whether or not the Antigona is the right bag for you at this juncture. 

(full disclosure: I admit to being smitten by your Swagger. )


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday, all.
> Today was our national blah day, so long weekend. Working remote from the country.
> We had the worst weather. Today it was quite nice and I was able to take a stroll with my cousin‘s dog.
> View attachment 5623379
> 
> View attachment 5623380


Wonderful pics, Ludmilla!


----------



## Tomsmom

nyeredzi said:


> So, the near-conclusion of my Antigona chapter. I paid the rest of the layaway thinking, let me not draw this out any longer and just see it. Ultimately, if I had not already gotten the Coach Swagger, I might have decided to keep it. It's really not that huge and heavy, at least to me, like so many reviewers said; I think it's 2lb 3oz, and my Large Duxburys are heavier than that. And the bag is beautiful. But I'm not sure it's worth $700 to me, especially now that I already have a black leather bag with metal accents. I can live with the scratches on the Antigona; they actually are less extreme in real life than they are in the photo. But the broken chain would have to be fixed. I could pay $285 and have the chain fixed and all the scratches addressed. Or pay $4 and buy glue and a pointed dowel and put the chain back myself and live with the scratches, which honestly I'd probably also be okay with. But either way, I don't want to have a million bags, and I feel like I don't have room in my life for duplicative bags. It's hard to see what outfit I'd actually wear where the Antigona goes really well with it, but the Swagger does not. Maybe if I wore business or even business casual and went to the office, the Antigona might blend better than the Swagger, but I don't. And honestly, the Swagger is more my style. Plus the hardware on the Antigona squeaks a little if you move it a certain way. Not sure if that's all of them or just this one because it's old? Still think the bag is beautiful and will admire it on others, but I've already boxed it up to go back. 90% certain it will go back. Will sleep on it and make final decision tomorrow. Took some pics for the memories, though.
> 
> View attachment 5624351
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624354
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624350
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624352
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624353


You really put a lot of thought into the bag. I’m glad you came to a decision, it’s difficult when these bags are expensive.


----------



## Tomsmom

Felt a need to bring out a Louis. A speedy!


----------



## Narnanz

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> Still no bag in sight….
> But I found a little something at a small antique market this morning…
> I am lucky because no one in the city appears to know who/what Goyard is.
> View attachment 5619887


Lucky you...only ones I've seen have been in the arms of a beautifully dressed older woman whom I got into conversations with precovid times. She was amazed that I know who it was.

I got luck as well...thinking I was buying a fake for the parts, found that my $10 briefcase was a real vintage 90s Mullberry.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a need to bring out a Louis. A speedy!
> 
> View attachment 5624904



Absolutely stunning, Tomsmom!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Narnanz said:


> Lucky you...only ones I've seen have been in the arms of a beautifully dressed older woman whom I got into conversations with precovid times. She was amazed that I know who it was.
> 
> I got luck as well...thinking I was buying a fake for the parts, found that my $10 briefcase was a real vintage 90s Mullberry.
> 
> View attachment 5625383



What a fabulous find, Narnanz!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders! 

The old saying “no good deed goes unpunished” has never been more apt for me when it comes to our two terriers.   

What was supposed to be a one time only treat to trek to the backwoods now dominates my daily social calendar. 

Happily I have a bag up to the task of accompanying us on these jaunts. 

My vintage Dooney Small Spicy.


----------



## nyeredzi

The lining of my Dooney is tearing. It’s 3 years old and the fabric lining is dirty, especially at the top. So I was looking at it thinking of how I was going to clean it, but when I looked closely, I saw that it’s actually tearing there as well. This bag was carried for probably like 75% of the year for 2 years, so it saw a lot of use. And the phrase used around here of “not babying a bag” doesn’t even come close to the near total disregard I had for a bag’s long term well being. I did not even have the _concept_ of bag care or being careful. I thought of bags as something you used however you wanted until they were used up and either broke or looked so bad that you had to get a new one. And now my most comfortable carry bag is showing how I mistreated it. The outside leather still looks good, but the fabric …


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a need to bring out a Louis. A speedy!
> 
> View attachment 5624904


I am in awe,Tomsmom.


Narnanz said:


> Lucky you...only ones I've seen have been in the arms of a beautifully dressed older woman whom I got into conversations with precovid times. She was amazed that I know who it was.
> 
> I got luck as well...thinking I was buying a fake for the parts, found that my $10 briefcase was a real vintage 90s Mullberry.
> 
> View attachment 5625383


What a gorgeous find, Narnanz and what a steal


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The old saying “no good deed goes unpunished” has never been more apt for me when it comes to our two terriers.
> 
> What was supposed to be a one time only treat to trek to the backwoods now dominates my daily social calendar.
> 
> Happily I have a bag up to the task of accompanying us on these jaunts.
> 
> My vintage Dooney Small Spicy.
> 
> View attachment 5625491


Whenever I see one of your Dooneys, Fim, I wish there were a Dooney store in France


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> The lining of my Dooney is tearing. It’s 3 years old and the fabric lining is dirty, especially at the top. So I was looking at it thinking of how I was going to clean it, but when I looked closely, I saw that it’s actually tearing there as well. This bag was carried for probably like 75% of the year for 2 years, so it saw a lot of use. And the phrase used around here of “not babying a bag” doesn’t even come close to the near total disregard I had for a bag’s long term well being. I did not even have the _concept_ of bag care or being careful. I thought of bags as something you used however you wanted until they were used up and either broke or looked so bad that you had to get a new one. And now my most comfortable carry bag is showing how I mistreated it. The outside leather still looks good, but the fabric …
> 
> View attachment 5625567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625568


I have only one suggestion, nyeredzi.  

Fabric tape. You might find that exact shade of red and cut a strip to size to prevent further tearing and be indiscernible to anyone but yourself.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Opting for my *ili New York *woven leather black bag today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a need to bring out a Louis. A speedy!
> 
> View attachment 5624904


That Speedy is so pretty!


Narnanz said:


> Lucky you...only ones I've seen have been in the arms of a beautifully dressed older woman whom I got into conversations with precovid times. She was amazed that I know who it was.
> 
> I got luck as well...thinking I was buying a fake for the parts, found that my $10 briefcase was a real vintage 90s Mullberry.
> 
> View attachment 5625383


What a steal. Never saw those in a colour like that. Very pretty!


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The old saying “no good deed goes unpunished” has never been more apt for me when it comes to our two terriers.
> 
> What was supposed to be a one time only treat to trek to the backwoods now dominates my daily social calendar.
> 
> Happily I have a bag up to the task of accompanying us on these jaunts.
> 
> My vintage Dooney Small Spicy.
> 
> View attachment 5625491


Perfect bag for that kind of action. 


nyeredzi said:


> The lining of my Dooney is tearing. It’s 3 years old and the fabric lining is dirty, especially at the top. So I was looking at it thinking of how I was going to clean it, but when I looked closely, I saw that it’s actually tearing there as well. This bag was carried for probably like 75% of the year for 2 years, so it saw a lot of use. And the phrase used around here of “not babying a bag” doesn’t even come close to the near total disregard I had for a bag’s long term well being. I did not even have the _concept_ of bag care or being careful. I thought of bags as something you used however you wanted until they were used up and either broke or looked so bad that you had to get a new one. And now my most comfortable carry bag is showing how I mistreated it. The outside leather still looks good, but the fabric …
> 
> View attachment 5625567
> 
> 
> View attachment 5625568


Aww. Bummer. But the bag looks very nice on the outside, still. Some of my bags have a ugly inner life, also. I tend to ignore that. 


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Opting for my *ili New York *woven leather black bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5626366


Oooh. Nice!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!


Happy Friday, Ludmilla!  

Any idea when your new MM will arrive?


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, Ludmilla!
> 
> Any idea when your new MM will arrive?


Haha. No. This will take a while. Maybe end of Nov?
You have to content yourself with my Flo.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. No. This will take a while. Maybe end of Nov?
> You have to content yourself with my Flo.
> View attachment 5626606


I am so envious, Ludmilla.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Haha. No. This will take a while. Maybe end of Nov?
> You have to content yourself with my Flo.
> View attachment 5626606


I love the color of the leather of your flo!


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> I am so envious, Ludmilla.





Tomsmom said:


> I love the color of the leather of your flo!


Thank you, my friends!


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday!!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## Ludmilla

Still in the brown bag.


----------



## nyeredzi

My Sakroots from yesterday when riding bikes with the kids and at the playground. Because it's an infinity strap, I can shorten it and wear it high and close to my body, crossbody, while riding the bike.


----------



## Ludmilla

nyeredzi said:


> My Sakroots from yesterday when riding bikes with the kids and at the playground. Because it's an infinity strap, I can shorten it and wear it high and close to my body, crossbody, while riding the bike.
> 
> View attachment 5629052


I really like straps like that! So practical.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday!


Yet another brown bag pic.


----------



## Mariapia

Happy Tuesday, ladies

After a rainy weekend with my nylon Le Pliage, I took out my blue Cuir today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Tuesday!
> View attachment 5629283
> 
> Yet another brown bag pic.





Mariapia said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies
> 
> After a rainy weekend with my nylon Le Pliage, I took out my blue Cuir today.
> View attachment 5629408


Wonderful bags, ladies!


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> My Sakroots from yesterday when riding bikes with the kids and at the playground. Because it's an infinity strap, I can shorten it and wear it high and close to my body, crossbody, while riding the bike.
> 
> View attachment 5629052


Looks great, nyeredzi!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tomsmom said:


> Felt a need to bring out a Louis. A speedy!
> 
> View attachment 5624904


Beautiful! I have a wishlist of older LV Speedy bags that I would like to own.


Narnanz said:


> Lucky you...only ones I've seen have been in the arms of a beautifully dressed older woman whom I got into conversations with precovid times. She was amazed that I know who it was.
> 
> I got luck as well...thinking I was buying a fake for the parts, found that my $10 briefcase was a real vintage 90s Mullberry.
> 
> View attachment 5625383


Beautiful red color.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Opting for my *ili New York *woven leather black bag today.
> 
> View attachment 5626366


Love the beautiful weaving.


Ludmilla said:


> Haha. No. This will take a while. Maybe end of Nov?
> You have to content yourself with my Flo.
> View attachment 5626606


Gorgeous bag.


Ludmilla said:


> Still in the brown bag.
> View attachment 5628620


Another beautiful bag.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Happy Tuesday, ladies
> 
> After a rainy weekend with my nylon Le Pliage, I took out my blue Cuir today.
> View attachment 5629408


Lovely Cuir!  


SEWDimples said:


> Beautiful! I have a wishlist of older LV Speedy bags that I would like to own.
> 
> Beautiful red color.
> 
> Love the beautiful weaving.
> 
> Gorgeous bag.
> 
> Another beautiful bag.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!   

A recent snarky comment from my argumentative younger sister concerning my bags has gotten me thinking.  

Typical of her less than cheery outlook on life, she‘d asked what I planned to do with all my bags after I died?   

Given her execrable taste in all things fashion, I assured her that she wouldn’t have to worry about it.  

Nevertheless, her remark got me thinking about the handful of bags 
that I own but never wear.  

Happily, upon being donated to our local Community Action Thrift Shop, they were immediately sold within a couple of days, their proceeds going to help fund our Community Action’s upcoming food drive.  

As for me, my latest obsession with comfortable well made wide shoulder straps is going ahead full speed and will soon make their debut here on our Island.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders! 

Going with one of my favorite vintage Patricia Nash bags today.  




Deceptively roomy for all my essentials and a joy to wear, for some reason this particular bag was discontinued only later to be reintroduced in a much smaller size and far less craftsmanship.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Going with one of my favorite vintage Patricia Nash bags today.
> 
> View attachment 5631615
> 
> 
> Deceptively roomy for all my essentials and a joy to wear, for some reason this particular bag was discontinued only later to be reintroduced in a much smaller size and far less craftsmanship.


I understand why your Patricia Nash is a joy to wear, Fim.
The design, the leather and the colour are to die for.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I understand why your Patricia Nash is a joy to wear, Fim.
> The design, the leather and the colour are to die for.


Thank you, Mariapia!  

I’m glad you like it.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders! 

Tweaking my vintage Color block Crosstown  Botkier, swapping out its detachable top handle for  a comfy wide black nylon shoulder strap with gunmetal hardware.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Tweaking my vintage Color block Crosstown  Botkier, swapping out its detachable top handle for  a comfy wide black nylon shoulder strap with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5632162


Love this!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Beautiful autumn weather over here.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Beautiful autumn weather over here.
> View attachment 5633413


Beautiful picture!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Beautiful autumn weather over here.
> View attachment 5633413


 We all know Ludmilla is a fantastic photographer.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful picture!





Mariapia said:


> We all know Ludmilla is a fantastic photographer.


Thank you!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Since every trip to the grocery store ends up costing more for less, I suspect no new bag will be on my horizon anytime soon. 

Which only makes me appreciate the bags I have all the more. 

Today’s choice, one of my all time favorite Dooneys….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Since every trip to the grocery store ends up costing more for less, I suspect no new bag will be on my horizon anytime soon.
> 
> Which only makes me appreciate the bags I have all the more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my all time favorite Dooneys….
> 
> View attachment 5634190


This is such a wonderful bag. I need to take mine out again, soon.
Prices are skyrocketing over here, too.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Since every trip to the grocery store ends up costing more for less, I suspect no new bag will be on my horizon anytime soon.
> 
> Which only makes me appreciate the bags I have all the more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my all time favorite Dooneys….
> 
> View attachment 5634190


What a beauty, Fim

We are in the same boat, prices have never been so high here.
Groceries, electricity, petrol, clothes, cosmetics….
It’s incredible.


Ludmilla said:


> This is such a wonderful bag. I need to take mine out again, soon.
> Prices are skyrocketing over here, too.


Same everywhere, Ludmilla….


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Since every trip to the grocery store ends up costing more for less, I suspect no new bag will be on my horizon anytime soon.
> 
> Which only makes me appreciate the bags I have all the more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my all time favorite Dooneys….
> 
> View attachment 5634190


Your bag is really lovely. Leather looks thick and supple, hardware looks solid, color is rich, and I do enjoy their braided zipper pull. It's easy to see how it came to be one of your favorites. I do kind of wish I had another D&B (i have just one), of this thick smooth leather type, but not sure if/when I'll get one. I appreciate you speaking your concern about costs, too, which we are all noticing. Indeed every trip to the grocery store brings a shock. For a regular size container of Crisco vegetable oil, it was almost $8 at my local super market! It does make one reconsider unnecessary purchases, like handbags, especially if one already has several. For me, it has almost the opposite effect, like I had better 'hurry up' and get the couple of things I really want before prices go up even more. I try to resist that way of thinking, especially because I already have enough, but I still end up thinking that way sometimes.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Your bag is really lovely. Leather looks thick and supple, hardware looks solid, color is rich, and I do enjoy their braided zipper pull. It's easy to see how it came to be one of your favorites. I do kind of wish I had another D&B (i have just one), of this thick smooth leather type, but not sure if/when I'll get one. I appreciate you speaking your concern about costs, too, which we are all noticing. Indeed every trip to the grocery store brings a shock. For a regular size container of Crisco vegetable oil, it was almost $8 at my local super market! It does make one reconsider unnecessary purchases, like handbags, especially if one already has several. For me, it has almost the opposite effect, like I had better 'hurry up' and get the couple of things I really want before prices go up even more. I try to resist that way of thinking, especially because I already have enough, but I still end up thinking that way sometimes.


Prices are getting scary! We just booked a trip to Vegas. The hotel costs more than double what it cost less than a year ago. This may be our last trip in long time.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> This is such a wonderful bag. I need to take mine out again, soon.
> Prices are skyrocketing over here, too.


*Credit to where credit is due, Ludmilla. Seeing your beautiful Flo got me thinking about mine as well.  *


Mariapia said:


> What a beauty, Fim
> 
> We are in the same boat, prices have never been so high here.
> Groceries, electricity, petrol, clothes, cosmetics….
> It’s incredible.
> 
> Same everywhere, Ludmilla….


*I agree. It doesn’t appear that it’s going to get better for any of us anytime soon, Mariapia.   *


nyeredzi said:


> Your bag is really lovely. Leather looks thick and supple, hardware looks solid, color is rich, and I do enjoy their braided zipper pull. It's easy to see how it came to be one of your favorites. I do kind of wish I had another D&B (i have just one), of this thick smooth leather type, but not sure if/when I'll get one. I appreciate you speaking your concern about costs, too, which we are all noticing. Indeed every trip to the grocery store brings a shock. For a regular size container of Crisco vegetable oil, it was almost $8 at my local super market! It does make one reconsider unnecessary purchases, like handbags, especially if one already has several. For me, it has almost the opposite effect, like I had better 'hurry up' and get the couple of things I really want before prices go up even more. I try to resist that way of thinking, especially because I already have enough, but I still end up thinking that way sometimes.


*I hear what you’re saying, nyeredzi.  

Your logic isn’t that far from mine when I went on my Botkier buying binge these past few months.  

Doubting that the economy was going to get better anytime soon, I “seized the day” whenever I had the opportunity to get the bag I wanted at the price I wanted while I still could.  *


whateve said:


> Prices are getting scary! We just booked a trip to Vegas. The hotel costs more than double what it cost less than a year ago. This may be our last trip in long time.


*Not only the prices are scary, whateve. But the current state of flights being capriciously cancelled stranding folks doesn’t help either.  *


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Prices are getting scary! We just booked a trip to Vegas. The hotel costs more than double what it cost less than a year ago. This may be our last trip in long time.


Double?! Is that just because last year was extra cheap? Is it more than double of 2019 prices? I also just booked a cruise for our family (first ever) for next year. Figured I might as well lock in the price.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Wednesday, intrepid Islanders! 

At my favorite auto repair shop this morning getting an oil change. 

Quite the experience for my Valentina Fiore Teal Tote.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Tweaking my vintage Color block Crosstown  Botkier, swapping out its detachable top handle for  a comfy wide black nylon shoulder strap with gunmetal hardware.
> 
> View attachment 5632162


Like the colorblocking.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!
> Beautiful autumn weather over here.
> View attachment 5633413


Pretty picture. Looks so peaceful.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Since every trip to the grocery store ends up costing more for less, I suspect no new bag will be on my horizon anytime soon.
> 
> Which only makes me appreciate the bags I have all the more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my all time favorite Dooneys….
> 
> View attachment 5634190


A beautiful Dooney bag.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, intrepid Islanders!
> 
> At my favorite auto repair shop this morning getting an oil change.
> 
> Quite the experience for my Valentina Fiore Teal Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5634696


Cute. I’ve seeing these at TJ Maxx. Love the weaving.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, intrepid Islanders!
> 
> At my favorite auto repair shop this morning getting an oil change.
> 
> Quite the experience for my Valentina Fiore Teal Tote.
> 
> View attachment 5634696


Happy Wednesday Fim and Valentina.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Double?! Is that just because last year was extra cheap? Is it more than double of 2019 prices? I also just booked a cruise for our family (first ever) for next year. Figured I might as well lock in the price.


Yes, it's more than double 2019 prices. One of the reasons I think is because they are booked up. We had to put our trip off for a few weeks in order to get in. I checked other hotels in the area and they are all expensive.

Congratulations on the cruise! Where are you going? I went on some cruises when I was single and loved them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
I hear you all on buying things as long as it is still possible. I got new tech stuff this year and my last MM purchase falls into that category, too.
As I am still in my Tuscany leather bag and as I do not want to bore you with another pic - I took one from its backside.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> I hear you all on buying things as long as it is still possible. I got new tech stuff this year and my last MM purchase falls into that category, too.
> As I am still in my Tuscany leather bag and as I do not want to bore you with another pic - I took one from its backside.
> 
> View attachment 5635276


Both sides are great, Ludmilla.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> I hear you all on buying things as long as it is still possible. I got new tech stuff this year and my last MM purchase falls into that category, too.
> As I am still in my Tuscany leather bag and as I do not want to bore you with another pic - I took one from its backside.
> 
> View attachment 5635276


What a fun idea, Ludmilla!  

Here’s my contribution to the “Backside Bag Club” with my Patricia Nash Lundy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Both sides are great, Ludmilla.


Thank you  !


Fimpagebag said:


> What a fun idea, Ludmilla!
> 
> Here’s my contribution to the “Backside Bag Club” with my Patricia Nash Lundy.
> 
> View attachment 5635334
> 
> 
> View attachment 5635324


Haha. The backside of your bag is lovely.
Did I start a new trend here?


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> Yes, it's more than double 2019 prices. One of the reasons I think is because they are booked up. We had to put our trip off for a few weeks in order to get in. I checked other hotels in the area and they are all expensive.
> 
> Congratulations on the cruise! Where are you going? I went on some cruises when I was single and loved them.


It's a 3 night Caribbean cruise with a short dock in Bahamas and their line's own little rented private island. At this stage in my life, I'm short on time, so can't really get too far from home. Our whole little family will be going, and seems like there's fun stuff for the kids too. It's interesting to hear you went on them when you were young and single, since I tend to imagine people on cruises as older. Were they catered to singles, or are there really a lot of young single people on any given cruise? When I was younger, I'm sure cruises were out of my price range. What money I had would stretch further in cheap on-the-ground travel, and that's what I preferred anyway. Meet some locals, eat at their favorite places, end up in local bars and sometimes crazy adventures, on the cheap. I had no money, but more luxury of time. The only big ship I've been on carried passengers and cargo; I could hear the roosters. I don't think it could be called a 'cruise', lol. I slept on a cot-like bunk bed in the open air, though there was a ceiling covering. All because it was the cheapest way to get to where I was going. Night sky was beautiful, though. Now I look back, I'm sure many people would say some of my travel was dangerous. But it was fun.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> It's a 3 night Caribbean cruise with a short dock in Bahamas and their line's own little rented private island. At this stage in my life, I'm short on time, so can't really get too far from home. Our whole little family will be going, and seems like there's fun stuff for the kids too. It's interesting to hear you went on them when you were young and single, since I tend to imagine people on cruises as older. Were they catered to singles, or are there really a lot of young single people on any given cruise? When I was younger, I'm sure cruises were out of my price range. What money I had would stretch further in cheap on-the-ground travel, and that's what I preferred anyway. Meet some locals, eat at their favorite places, end up in local bars and sometimes crazy adventures, on the cheap. I had no money, but more luxury of time. The only big ship I've been on carried passengers and cargo; I could hear the roosters. I don't think it could be called a 'cruise', lol. I slept on a cot-like bunk bed in the open air, though there was a ceiling covering. All because it was the cheapest way to get to where I was going. Night sky was beautiful, though. Now I look back, I'm sure many people would say some of my travel was dangerous. But it was fun.


I had a landlady who traveled on freighters. She said it was the best. They only have a few passengers.

The first cruise I went on was with my parents. They were going with another couple and I roomed with their daughter. It was fun. They had a lot of activities on board for different age groups and every day we were in a new port. I spent most of my time with one of the ship's entertainers. We went to Mexico.

After that experience, I was ready to try on my own. It was a great way to travel as a single because it seemed safer. You could book as a single and they would match you up with a roommate. I went to the Caribbean. They had an option in which you could get off the boat for a week on one of the islands, then get back on when it came back the following week. I spent my week in Barbados.

One of things I loved about cruising was the meals. You could eat anything you wanted, all the time, and it was all included. Pretty much everything was included in the initial cost except for the tips you gave your waiter and the person who cleaned your cabin at the end, and anything you bought while on shore. 

Cruising was wonderful because of the friends I met. I guess it is like traveling in a tour group. People are so friendly.

DH has never been interested in cruising, partially because they usually have a fancy dress night, but I've heard they don't enforce that anymore.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> I had a landlady who traveled on freighters. She said it was the best. They only have a few passengers.
> 
> The first cruise I went on was with my parents. They were going with another couple and I roomed with their daughter. It was fun. They had a lot of activities on board for different age groups and every day we were in a new port. I spent most of my time with one of the ship's entertainers. We went to Mexico.
> 
> After that experience, I was ready to try on my own. It was a great way to travel as a single because it seemed safer. You could book as a single and they would match you up with a roommate. I went to the Caribbean. They had an option in which you could get off the boat for a week on one of the islands, then get back on when it came back the following week. I spent my week in Barbados.
> 
> One of things I loved about cruising was the meals. You could eat anything you wanted, all the time, and it was all included. Pretty much everything was included in the initial cost except for the tips you gave your waiter and the person who cleaned your cabin at the end, and anything you bought while on shore.
> 
> Cruising was wonderful because of the friends I met. I guess it is like traveling in a tour group. People are so friendly.
> 
> DH has never been interested in cruising, partially because they usually have a fancy dress night, but I've heard they don't enforce that anymore.


Actually, that sounds like a great time! Never knew it could be like that until now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday!
On the train with another bag.



And guess who is getting the 4th new boss within 5 years. 
I guess I am cursed and drive them away.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> On the train with another bag.
> View attachment 5636151
> 
> 
> And guess who is getting the 4th new boss within 5 years.
> I guess I am cursed and drive them away.


Did your latest boss resign, retire, decide to start a business or was he fired, Ludmilla ?
It seems there are lots of changes everywhere these days….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Did your latest boss resign, retire, decide to start a business or was he fired, Ludmilla ?
> It seems there are lots of changes everywhere these days….


She is pregnant. 
But, it is not clear, if she returns afterwards.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> On the train with another bag.
> View attachment 5636151
> 
> 
> And guess who is getting the 4th new boss within 5 years.
> I guess I am cursed and drive them away.


Love love your Athena, Ludmilla! 

Hopefully your boss’s replacement will appreciate your hard work and dedication. 

But just to be sure….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Love love your Athena, Ludmilla!
> 
> Hopefully your boss’s replacement will appreciate your hard work and dedication.
> 
> If not...
> 
> View attachment 5636239


Hehe. I cannot see the attachment, Fim. 
Tbh I am not this dedicated to work anymore. I go there, do my stuff and take the money. Done. Learned the hard way that dedication is not worth anything at work. Doing my dedication elsewhere.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Hehe. I cannot see the attachment, Fim.
> Tbh I am not this dedicated to work anymore. I go there, do my stuff and take the money. Done. Learned the hard way that dedication is not worth anything at work. Doing my dedication elsewhere.


I hear what you’re saying, Ludmilla. After 20 years at my former job I didn’t even get a card.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> She is pregnant.
> But, it is not clear, if she returns afterwards.


Oh dear!  I know a few feminists who would be very angry with me if they knew about the contents of my message.
 « Shame on you,Mariapia, you should be aware that a boss isn’t necessarily a «  he » Where have you been in the last twenty years, on Planet Mars? »
I should go and hide under a stone, Ludmilla…..


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Love love your Athena, Ludmilla!
> 
> Hopefully your boss’s replacement will appreciate your hard work and dedication.
> 
> But just to be sure….
> 
> View attachment 5636242


----------



## Fimpagebag

Don’t be too hard on yourself, Mariapia. The only reason I remembered Ludmilla’s boss was a woman was because of how complimentary she was about some of Ludmilla's bags.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, today I took a few miles walk to a nearby small city.
I had a look at  numerous shop windows  which all sold the same clothes, the same shoes and the same cheap plastic bags.
But there were two boutiques I got into that had lovely clothes and bags.
Expensive … of course.
Here is a pic of a lovely Etro handbag….that attracted my attention….


----------



## Mariapia

In the other boutique, I saw a pair of Made in Germany sneakers …..
Expensive ones…..380 euros…
I didn’t take a pic ….the shop owner was not very friendly…
Of course I went home empty handed…..


----------



## Mariapia

It’s me again….
I have just had a look at the German shoes website…..( Kennel and Schmenger)
The price is 100 euros lower than in the unfriendly shop owner‘s boutique ….
I downloaded that pic…..


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I took a few miles walk to a nearby small city.
> I had a look at  numerous shop windows  which all sold the same clothes, the same shoes and the same cheap plastic bags.
> But there were two boutiques I got into that had lovely clothes and bags.
> Expensive … of course.
> Here is a pic of a lovely Etro handbag….that attracted my attention….
> 
> View attachment 5636990


Beautiful bag, it sounds like you had a nice walk anyway.


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> It’s me again….
> I have just had a look at the German shoes website…..( Kennel and Schmenger)
> The price is 100 euros lower than in the unfriendly shop owner‘s boutique ….
> I downloaded that pic…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637011


Stupid unfriendly shop owner, those shoes look comfy. I love finding things you don’t see often.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Beautiful bag, it sounds like you had a nice walk anyway.


The bag was incredibly beautiful., Tomsmom. Around 2,000 euros, unfortunately….  


Tomsmom said:


> Stupid unfriendly shop owner, those shoes look comfy. I love finding things you don’t see often.


I didn’t try them on but the leather was terrific and they were very light weight.
I had never heard of the brand.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I took a few miles walk to a nearby small city.
> I had a look at  numerous shop windows  which all sold the same clothes, the same shoes and the same cheap plastic bags.
> But there were two boutiques I got into that had lovely clothes and bags.
> Expensive … of course.
> Here is a pic of a lovely Etro handbag….that attracted my attention….
> 
> View attachment 5636990



Oooh I can see why this bag caught your eye, Mariapia.    

But once again your legendary restraint saved the day.


----------



## Tomsmom

Just wanted to share my latest thrift find, vintage Coach in great shape, no corner damage, or rubbing of leather. However I decided to dunk her in the sink as a way of starting new and the cigarette smell that came off her was unreal!  The water barely touched her, crazy!

Here she is drying, I removed the strap to wash it as well


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> Just wanted to share my latest thrift find, vintage Coach in great shape, no corner damage, or rubbing of leather. However I decided to dunk her in the sink as a way of starting new and the cigarette smell that came off her was unreal!  The water barely touched her, crazy!
> 
> Here she is drying, I removed the strap to wash it as well
> 
> View attachment 5637898


What a great find, Tomsmom.   
Had I been at the thrift store, I would have bought it right away too..


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I hear what you’re saying, Ludmilla. After 20 years at my former job I didn’t even get a card.


Ouch. This is unkind. 


Mariapia said:


> Oh dear!  I know a few feminists who would be very angry with me if they knew about the contents of my message.
> « Shame on you,Mariapia, you should be aware that a boss isn’t necessarily a «  he » Where have you been in the last twenty years, on Planet Mars? »
> I should go and hide under a stone, Ludmilla…..


Lol. Don‘t worry. At least you made me laugh about the situation.



Mariapia said:


> Ladies, today I took a few miles walk to a nearby small city.
> I had a look at  numerous shop windows  which all sold the same clothes, the same shoes and the same cheap plastic bags.
> But there were two boutiques I got into that had lovely clothes and bags.
> Expensive … of course.
> Here is a pic of a lovely Etro handbag….that attracted my attention….
> 
> View attachment 5636990


Lovely bag! But 2000€ is quite oof. 


Mariapia said:


> It’s me again….
> I have just had a look at the German shoes website…..( Kennel and Schmenger)
> The price is 100 euros lower than in the unfriendly shop owner‘s boutique ….
> I downloaded that pic…..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5637011


 Never heard of that brand. But, I am not very much into shoes.


Tomsmom said:


> Just wanted to share my latest thrift find, vintage Coach in great shape, no corner damage, or rubbing of leather. However I decided to dunk her in the sink as a way of starting new and the cigarette smell that came off her was unreal!  The water barely touched her, crazy!
> 
> Here she is drying, I removed the strap to wash it as well
> 
> View attachment 5637898


Love your thrift find and hope the smell vanishes, soon!


----------



## nyeredzi

I wonder how much time I’ve spent at the playground


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Just wanted to share my latest thrift find, vintage Coach in great shape, no corner damage, or rubbing of leather. However I decided to dunk her in the sink as a way of starting new and the cigarette smell that came off her was unreal!  The water barely touched her, crazy!
> 
> Here she is drying, I removed the strap to wash it as well
> 
> View attachment 5637898


*Another great find, Tomsmom!  

Keep us posted on your progress rehabbing your latest Coach.   *


nyeredzi said:


> I wonder how much time I’ve spent at the playground
> 
> View attachment 5638078


*Love your Brahmin, nyeredzi!  *


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Monday, intrepid Islanders!  

Hazelnut Botkier today.


----------



## SEWDimples

Found some more nice bags in my house. Blue buffalo leather bags smells like yummy leather. It is about 10 years old.




Red signature Coach bag, plus Italian Haircalf Clutch and another Italian tan leather bag that I used a lot. Need to figure out how to remove the color transfer on the back.


----------



## Tomsmom

Todays bag, a Rag and Bone hobo?  I’m not sure what type of bag it is, definitely slouch.  I bought this impulsively last year and just put her away.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday and lovely bag pics!


----------



## SEWDimples

Tomsmom said:


> Todays bag, a Rag and Bone hobo?  I’m not sure what type of bag it is, definitely slouch.  I bought this impulsively last year and just put her away.
> 
> View attachment 5639083
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639084


Nice! Looks like nice pebbled leather and suede. Love Rag and Bone shoes, but do not own any bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Nice! Looks like nice pebbled leather and suede. Love Rag and Bone shoes, but do not own any bags.


I love their shoes too!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Thursday!
Ugh. I am sooooo tired today. 
Thankfully we have a holiday on Nov 1 and I do not have to work on Monday.   Long weekend ahead. 



Still in the same bag. Pic is from Tuesday. Bag was sitting in my office chair waiting to go home.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Thursday!
> Ugh. I am sooooo tired today.
> Thankfully we have a holiday on Nov 1 and I do not have to work on Monday.   Long weekend ahead.
> 
> View attachment 5640537
> 
> Still in the same bag. Pic is from Tuesday. Bag was sitting in my office chair waiting to go home.


Have a great holiday!! Love the bag


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Sunday friends!  Dh and I are going to a 50th bday party later today. I jumped in and bought a pair of Stuart Weizmann 50/50 boots (Nords rack) and I’m undecided if I like them or not. I went down a half size which worked out well. I don’t know; I guess for the money which even though they are from the rack are still expensive. Trying to figure out if I’ll wear them again you know?


----------



## Fimpagebag

*Happy Halloween, fellow Islanders!  


*


----------



## Ludmilla

*Happy Halloween all!
Drinks at the Happy Mackerel this evening?

*


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> *Happy Halloween all!
> Drinks at the Happy Mackerel this evening?
> View attachment 5643568
> *


*See you there!   *


----------



## Mariapia

Lots of Halloween celebrations in town this year…
More than ever.
I think all these people wanted to enjoy themselves before having to go through the hard times that are ahead of us.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Lots of Halloween celebrations in town this year…
> More than ever.
> I think all these people wanted to enjoy themselves before having to go through the hard times that are ahead of us.


A very astute observation, Mariapia.  

Now the challenge is to have the hard times coming bringing out the best we have in ourselves.


----------



## Ludmilla

Bag of the day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, intrepid Islanders! 

Our internet provider‘s intended upgrades for our very rural area have (thus far) been an abject failure resulting in unreliable service and sudden inexplicable outages that can last for days. 
Quite honestly it would have been better if they had just left it as it was.  

Which is also the way I’ve been feeling about the quality of many of the recent bags being currently offered. 

Which only makes me value the bags I already have even more.  

Today’s choice, one of my vintage Coach Kristins.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, intrepid Islanders!
> 
> Our internet provider‘s intended upgrades for our very rural area have (thus far) been an abject failure resulting in unreliable service and sudden inexplicable outages that can last for days.
> Quite honestly it would have been better if they had just left it as it was.
> 
> Which is also the way I’ve been feeling about the quality of many of the recent bags being currently offered.
> 
> Which only makes me value the bags I already have even more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my vintage Coach Kristins.
> 
> View attachment 5646049


Love the Kristen!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, intrepid Islanders!
> 
> Our internet provider‘s intended upgrades for our very rural area have (thus far) been an abject failure resulting in unreliable service and sudden inexplicable outages that can last for days.
> Quite honestly it would have been better if they had just left it as it was.
> 
> Which is also the way I’ve been feeling about the quality of many of the recent bags being currently offered.
> 
> Which only makes me value the bags I already have even more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my vintage Coach Kristins.
> 
> View attachment 5646049


Love your bag, Fim!
My internet was very wonky this week, too.  No idea why. Because there were no works going on.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, intrepid Islanders!
> 
> Our internet provider‘s intended upgrades for our very rural area have (thus far) been an abject failure resulting in unreliable service and sudden inexplicable outages that can last for days.
> Quite honestly it would have been better if they had just left it as it was.
> 
> Which is also the way I’ve been feeling about the quality of many of the recent bags being currently offered.
> 
> Which only makes me value the bags I already have even more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my vintage Coach Kristins.
> 
> View attachment 5646049


Very nice! Love the silver hardware.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Bag of the day.
> View attachment 5645498


 We never get tired of all your beautiful Massaccesi  bags, Ludmilla.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, intrepid Islanders!
> 
> Our internet provider‘s intended upgrades for our very rural area have (thus far) been an abject failure resulting in unreliable service and sudden inexplicable outages that can last for days.
> Quite honestly it would have been better if they had just left it as it was.
> 
> Which is also the way I’ve been feeling about the quality of many of the recent bags being currently offered.
> 
> Which only makes me value the bags I already have even more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my vintage Coach Kristins.
> 
> View attachment 5646049


Miss Kristin is one of the most beautiful Coach bags, Fim


----------



## Ludmilla

Thank you, dear Mariapia!


Mariapia said:


> We never get tired of all your beautiful Massaccesi  bags, Ludmilla.
> 
> Miss Kristin is one of the most beautiful Coach bags, Fim


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday, all.
Hope you are all well and happy.
Here, November is in full swing. Weather changed like someone had turned off some kind of switcher/shifter.
Also, I am kind of sad, because one of the two sheep (mother sheep and baby sheep) my cousin kept during the whole summer on the lawn by the house, died today. Baby sheep died. It was born this spring.  Not sure what happened, because it was healthy yesterday. This morning it was behaving weird and half an hour later it was lying dead on the grass.


----------



## nyeredzi

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Friday, intrepid Islanders!
> 
> Our internet provider‘s intended upgrades for our very rural area have (thus far) been an abject failure resulting in unreliable service and sudden inexplicable outages that can last for days.
> Quite honestly it would have been better if they had just left it as it was.
> 
> Which is also the way I’ve been feeling about the quality of many of the recent bags being currently offered.
> 
> Which only makes me value the bags I already have even more.
> 
> Today’s choice, one of my vintage Coach Kristins.
> 
> View attachment 5646049


I’m sorry the internet upgrade was anything but. Maybe there’s still hope that they’re still working on it and it will improve.

Lovely bag. One of these days I hope try, if only for a week, a vintage Coach


----------



## SEWDimples

Out shopping with my mom and purchased these two Made in Italy bags. Really like them both.


----------



## nyeredzi

So I'm wearing my Dooney today and I see she's got some wrinkles on the smooth leather. Hey, she's not the only one! She sagging a little too. She ain't the only one, lol! I was watching one of Tanner Leatherstein (great handle!) videos on what do wrinkles means on leather, and he was talking about how it's a stamp of authenticity, from a living animal. And though I would not have characterized it as authenticity, I had had thoughts about how people simultaneously want the finest leather, but not want it to have any visible 'flaws'. I mean, this was a living, breathing animal, not produced in a factory. In my mind, it's only natural that its skin show something other than 100% color and texture uniformity. Anyway, quite appreciate the leather on my D&B, especially the non-embossed parts, as it shows ... character? I also appreciate uniformity at times, but there's something ... rich about imperfections. So you can see her wrinkles now on one side, the rough underside of the leather, a couple of scratches, with still the beautiful contrast stitching along the strap. She's been used in a way that a bag only can when it's basically your only bag for a couple of years and you have a tired and sleep deprived life of young children where you don't give a frick about babying a bag; I didn't even have such a concept back then, real talk.







Also, it's got the best zipper. It's sewn in. Why are not all zippers sewn in? It means you can always zip and unzip with one hand. Zipper still super smooth, too.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Love the Kristen!





Ludmilla said:


> Love your bag, Fim!
> My internet was very wonky this week, too.  No idea why. Because there were no works going on.





SEWDimples said:


> Very nice! Love the silver hardware.





Mariapia said:


> We never get tired of all your beautiful Massaccesi  bags, Ludmilla.
> 
> Miss Kristin is one of the most beautiful Coach bags, Fim



Thank you ladies for all your kind words.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, all.
> Hope you are all well and happy.
> Here, November is in full swing. Weather changed like someone had turned off some kind of switcher/shifter.
> Also, I am kind of sad, because one of the two sheep (mother sheep and baby sheep) my cousin kept during the whole summer on the lawn by the house, died today. Baby sheep died. It was born this spring.  Not sure what happened, because it was healthy yesterday. This morning it was behaving weird and half an hour later it was lying dead on the grass.


We’d had similar experiences with our younger goats, Ludmilla. One day one would be fine then for no apparent rhyme or reason it would be dead the next day.


----------



## Fimpagebag

SEWDimples said:


> Out shopping with my mom and purchased these two Made in Italy bags. Really like them both.
> 
> View attachment 5647136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647137


 Love them both, SEWDimples!  

Each one has their own definite style and personality. Excellent choices both!


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> So I'm wearing my Dooney today and I see she's got some wrinkles on the smooth leather. Hey, she's not the only one! She sagging a little too. She ain't the only one, lol! I was watching one of Tanner Leatherstein (great handle!) videos on what do wrinkles means on leather, and he was talking about how it's a stamp of authenticity, from a living animal. And though I would not have characterized it as authenticity, I had had thoughts about how people simultaneously want the finest leather, but not want it to have any visible 'flaws'. I mean, this was a living, breathing animal, not produced in a factory. In my mind, it's only natural that its skin show something other than 100% color and texture uniformity. Anyway, quite appreciate the leather on my D&B, especially the non-embossed parts, as it shows ... character? I also appreciate uniformity at times, but there's something ... rich about imperfections. So you can see her wrinkles now on one side, the rough underside of the leather, a couple of scratches, with still the beautiful contrast stitching along the strap. She's been used in a way that a bag only can when it's basically your only bag for a couple of years and you have a tired and sleep deprived life of young children where you don't give a frick about babying a bag; I didn't even have such a concept back then, real talk.
> 
> View attachment 5647237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647238
> 
> 
> Also, it's got the best zipper. It's sewn in. Why are not all zippers sewn in? It means you can always zip and unzip with one hand. Zipper still super smooth, too.


Love your love for your faithful Dooney, nyeredzi.  

It’s the memories you share and the stories your Dooney could tell that‘s the difference between a bag being a lifelong companion rather than a mere accessory.


----------



## nyeredzi

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, all.
> Hope you are all well and happy.
> Here, November is in full swing. Weather changed like someone had turned off some kind of switcher/shifter.
> Also, I am kind of sad, because one of the two sheep (mother sheep and baby sheep) my cousin kept during the whole summer on the lawn by the house, died today. Baby sheep died. It was born this spring.  Not sure what happened, because it was healthy yesterday. This morning it was behaving weird and half an hour later it was lying dead on the grass.


So sorry about baby sheep


----------



## Tomsmom

nyeredzi said:


> So I'm wearing my Dooney today and I see she's got some wrinkles on the smooth leather. Hey, she's not the only one! She sagging a little too. She ain't the only one, lol! I was watching one of Tanner Leatherstein (great handle!) videos on what do wrinkles means on leather, and he was talking about how it's a stamp of authenticity, from a living animal. And though I would not have characterized it as authenticity, I had had thoughts about how people simultaneously want the finest leather, but not want it to have any visible 'flaws'. I mean, this was a living, breathing animal, not produced in a factory. In my mind, it's only natural that its skin show something other than 100% color and texture uniformity. Anyway, quite appreciate the leather on my D&B, especially the non-embossed parts, as it shows ... character? I also appreciate uniformity at times, but there's something ... rich about imperfections. So you can see her wrinkles now on one side, the rough underside of the leather, a couple of scratches, with still the beautiful contrast stitching along the strap. She's been used in a way that a bag only can when it's basically your only bag for a couple of years and you have a tired and sleep deprived life of young children where you don't give a frick about babying a bag; I didn't even have such a concept back then, real talk.
> 
> View attachment 5647237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647238
> 
> 
> Also, it's got the best zipper. It's sewn in. Why are not all zippers sewn in? It means you can always zip and unzip with one hand. Zipper still super smooth, too.


Love your perspective and the Dooney!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, all.
> Hope you are all well and happy.
> Here, November is in full swing. Weather changed like someone had turned off some kind of switcher/shifter.
> Also, I am kind of sad, because one of the two sheep (mother sheep and baby sheep) my cousin kept during the whole summer on the lawn by the house, died today. Baby sheep died. It was born this spring.  Not sure what happened, because it was healthy yesterday. This morning it was behaving weird and half an hour later it was lying dead on the grass.


That is sad, sorry about the baby sheep.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday, all.
> Hope you are all well and happy.
> Here, November is in full swing. Weather changed like someone had turned off some kind of switcher/shifter.
> Also, I am kind of sad, because one of the two sheep (mother sheep and baby sheep) my cousin kept during the whole summer on the lawn by the house, died today. Baby sheep died. It was born this spring.  Not sure what happened, because it was healthy yesterday. This morning it was behaving weird and half an hour later it was lying dead on the grass.


Sorry about the baby sheep.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Love them both, SEWDimples!
> 
> Each one has their own definite style and personality. Excellent choices both!


Thank you! I found them both at TJ Maxx. They have some great Italian leather bags.


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Out shopping with my mom and purchased these two Made in Italy bags. Really like them both.
> 
> View attachment 5647136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647137


I really like the chunky chain !


----------



## Ludmilla

SEWDimples said:


> Out shopping with my mom and purchased these two Made in Italy bags. Really like them both.
> 
> View attachment 5647136
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647137





nyeredzi said:


> So I'm wearing my Dooney today and I see she's got some wrinkles on the smooth leather. Hey, she's not the only one! She sagging a little too. She ain't the only one, lol! I was watching one of Tanner Leatherstein (great handle!) videos on what do wrinkles means on leather, and he was talking about how it's a stamp of authenticity, from a living animal. And though I would not have characterized it as authenticity, I had had thoughts about how people simultaneously want the finest leather, but not want it to have any visible 'flaws'. I mean, this was a living, breathing animal, not produced in a factory. In my mind, it's only natural that its skin show something other than 100% color and texture uniformity. Anyway, quite appreciate the leather on my D&B, especially the non-embossed parts, as it shows ... character? I also appreciate uniformity at times, but there's something ... rich about imperfections. So you can see her wrinkles now on one side, the rough underside of the leather, a couple of scratches, with still the beautiful contrast stitching along the strap. She's been used in a way that a bag only can when it's basically your only bag for a couple of years and you have a tired and sleep deprived life of young children where you don't give a frick about babying a bag; I didn't even have such a concept back then, real talk.
> 
> View attachment 5647237
> 
> 
> View attachment 5647238
> 
> 
> Also, it's got the best zipper. It's sewn in. Why are not all zippers sewn in? It means you can always zip and unzip with one hand. Zipper still super smooth, too.


Beautiful bag!
And mine have imperfections, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> We’d had similar experiences with our younger goats, Ludmilla. One day one would be fine then for no apparent rhyme or reason it would be dead the next day.


Tbh stuff like that happened before and it is some kind of solace that we are not the only ones that have stuff like that happen.  The worst thing is mama sheep searching hours and hours for baby sheep. 


nyeredzi said:


> So sorry about baby sheep





Tomsmom said:


> That is sad, sorry about the baby sheep.





SEWDimples said:


> Sorry about the baby sheep.


Thank you for all your kind words! 
I was/am quite attached to both sheep because they have been around the whole spring and summer. So this time it was especially sad.


----------



## SEWDimples

Tomsmom said:


> I really like the chunky chain !


Thanks! I need to find a replacement bc it does not match the light gold hardware on the purse.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!
Back at the office.
View attachment 5648101


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Tuesday all!
Hope you are all well.
I am still in the green Theia. So, no new pics from my side.
Weather is undecided between November grey (and chilly air) and sunshine (and spring temperatures).
Sigh. This is the typical recipe for headache.


----------



## Ludmilla

I have just seen that something with my Monday post went wrong. It showed up just some moments before my Tuesday post …?  
So - pic again!


----------



## Tomsmom

Good morning!  I’ve changed to the Atsy now in the neverfull. I’m slacking on pics


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!  

Elliot Lucca today.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Elliot Lucca today.
> 
> View attachment 5648762


I love this blue!


----------



## Ludmilla

Using another neglected bag today.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Using another neglected bag today.
> View attachment 5649281


Love this!


----------



## Tomsmom

Neverfull partially cinched. I don’t like the sides out.


----------



## SEWDimples

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Elliot Lucca today.
> 
> View attachment 5648762


Very nice. Blue leather and gold hardware looks really good together. 


Ludmilla said:


> Using another neglected bag today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5649281



Cute. Love the details.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love this!


Thank you!


Tomsmom said:


> View attachment 5649543
> 
> 
> Neverfull partially cinched. I don’t like the sides out.


Very pretty Neverfull. I do like the cinched look. Makes the whole bag more compact.


----------



## SEWDimples

Found this cutie at Marshall’s this week. Do not need another black bag, but I love the woven patter, the handles, crossbody strap, pouch and feet. The Etienne Aigner Ella Satchel.


----------



## Ludmilla

SEWDimples said:


> Found this cutie at Marshall’s this week. Do not need another black bag, but I love the woven patter, the handles, crossbody strap, pouch and feet. The Etienne Aigner Ella Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5650464
> View attachment 5650465
> View attachment 5650466
> View attachment 5650467
> View attachment 5650468


Very nice! And you never have enough black bags.


----------



## Ludmilla

Took one of my wardrobe beauties (formerly known as one of my most used bags) out.
Happy Friday!


----------



## nyeredzi

@SEWDimples that’s a beautiful bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

SEWDimples said:


> Found this cutie at Marshall’s this week. Do not need another black bag, but I love the woven patter, the handles, crossbody strap, pouch and feet. The Etienne Aigner Ella Satchel.
> 
> View attachment 5650464
> View attachment 5650465
> View attachment 5650466
> View attachment 5650467
> View attachment 5650468


What a beautiful bag!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Took one of my wardrobe beauties (formerly known as one of my most used bags) out.
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5650594


Love your Marcie!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ludmilla said:


> Took one of my wardrobe beauties (formerly known as one of my most used bags) out.
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5650594


Gorgeous! Love the Marcie. This bag and color has been on my wishlist. Always miss it on resale market within my budget.


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Love your Marcie!


Thank you! Do you still have your pink Marcie?


SEWDimples said:


> Gorgeous! Love the Marcie. This bag and color has been on my wishlist. Always miss it on resale market within my budget.


Thank you! i got that bag preloved, too.  One day one will cross your path at an appropriate price tag.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you! Do you still have your pink Marcie?
> 
> Thank you! i got that bag preloved, too.  One day one will cross your path at an appropriate price tag.


Yes I do but I’m not feeling the love to be honest.


----------



## SEWDimples

Ludmilla said:


> Took one of my wardrobe beauties (formerly known as one of my most used bags) out.
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5650594


Gorgeous Marcie! This bag and color has been on my wishlist. Looking for it on resale market within my budget.


----------



## whateve

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I do but I’m not feeling the love to be honest.


Do  you find it to be heavy?


----------



## Tomsmom

whateve said:


> Do  you find it to be heavy?


Yes!


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Yes I do but I’m not feeling the love to be honest.


Oh no, I am sorry. But, I guessed that you are not this much in love with it. 
Also read, that you find the bag heavy. And I have to agree. It is heavy. And (for my daily needs) too small. I hope to use it during the next weeks more often - as work requires that I carry a big Pliage bag around.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday everyone!
Hope you are all enjoying a beautiful weekend. We had fog today. And I visited a posh wool shop. Which was kind of a disappointment. Not sure why. Maybe I wasn’t in the mood for posh.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Took one of my wardrobe beauties (formerly known as one of my most used bags) out.
> Happy Friday!
> View attachment 5650594


Welcome back lovely Marcie.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Hope you are all enjoying a beautiful weekend. We had fog today. And I visited a posh wool shop. Which was kind of a disappointment. Not sure why. Maybe I wasn’t in the mood for posh.


I used to spend lots of money on expensive wool when I was in Paris.
One of the brands I preferred was Filatura di Crosa.
I found it at the Galeries Lafayette or at the Printemps.
A pure wonder…
Every sweater I knitted at the time is still in a very good condition….even after a few stays in the washing machine…..
Nothing like Filatura di Crosa where I live now….


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Hope you are all enjoying a beautiful weekend. We had fog today. And I visited a posh wool shop. Which was kind of a disappointment. Not sure why. Maybe I wasn’t in the mood for posh.


Oh dear! Ludmilla , I should have told you about an other brand that I loved.
A French one this time….
Anny Blatt…
Have a look at their website:

www.annyblatt.com


----------



## nyeredzi

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> Hope you are all enjoying a beautiful weekend. We had fog today. And I visited a posh wool shop. Which was kind of a disappointment. Not sure why. Maybe I wasn’t in the mood for posh.


Oh, are we talking fancy yarn for knitting/crocheting?! I love fancy yarn, even though I don't knit as much as I used to. Wonder what triggered the disappointment. Maybe the prices  .My last visit to a fancy yarn shop was also a disappointment, but not too big of a one since I expected they might not have the very particular combination of characteristics I was looking for. I wanted bulky, plied, superwash wool (preferably merino). Not too much in the way of bulky that's superwash and also plied. I don't like single ply as it pills too much. The closest was a bulky Malabrigo, which is really lovely, but not plied in that weight. So I ended up going home and using 2 sport weight yarns held together to get the bulky weight, yarn from Knit Picks. I'm mostly finished with the body and half of one sleeve done, and hope to get it done by Christmas.


----------



## BookJockey

SEWDimples said:


> Found this cutie at Marshall’s this week. Do not need another black bag, but I love the woven patter, the handles, crossbody strap, pouch and feet. The Etienne Aigner Ella Satchel.
> 
> 
> This bag is a real find. Not as fussy as other Eigners. Just gorgeous.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> Oh, are we talking fancy yarn for knitting/crocheting?! I love fancy yarn, even though I don't knit as much as I used to. Wonder what triggered the disappointment. Maybe the prices  .My last visit to a fancy yarn shop was also a disappointment, but not too big of a one since I expected they might not have the very particular combination of characteristics I was looking for. I wanted bulky, plied, superwash wool (preferably merino). Not too much in the way of bulky that's superwash and also plied. I don't like single ply as it pills too much. The closest was a bulky Malabrigo, which is really lovely, but not plied in that weight. So I ended up going home and using 2 sport weight yarns held together to get the bulky weight, yarn from Knit Picks. I'm mostly finished with the body and half of one sleeve done, and hope to get it done by Christmas.


I don't like to spend too much on yarn because I may not be happy with the finished product, or I may lose interest and never finish it. I have a terrible time figuring out the sizing. It isn't until it is sewn together that I realize the sleeves are too long or the body is too cropped. It is easiest making afghans but I don't need them.


----------



## nyeredzi

whateve said:


> I don't like to spend too much on yarn because I may not be happy with the finished product, or I may lose interest and never finish it. I have a terrible time figuring out the sizing. It isn't until it is sewn together that I realize the sleeves are too long or the body is too cropped. It is easiest making afghans but I don't need them.


The wasteland of never finished projects! And goodness, the final reveal that results in disaster! Things all knitters know too well. I recently worked on a sweater, slowly, for 2 years and when I tried it on, one sleeve was longer than the other! They had the exact same number of rows! I was so mad I immediately went out to start a new project, which is the one I'm working on now. I mostly knit for the enjoyment of knitting, though, so I actually don't care too much if it ends up being unwearable, lol. A lot of things I wear once or twice and that's it. I'm most proud of the shawls I knit myself and my bridesmaids for my wedding, though. Mine was silk with mohair (or was it angora?) and beads strung through the yarn.

Do you knit socks? That's a relatively cheap way to work with expensive yarn, since you only need one skein. I seem to recall you saying you don't like fine gauge, though.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> The wasteland of never finished projects! And goodness, the final reveal that results in disaster! Things all knitters know too well. I recently worked on a sweater, slowly, for 2 years and when I tried it on, one sleeve was longer than the other! They had the exact same number of rows! I was so mad I immediately went out to start a new project, which is the one I'm working on now. I mostly knit for the enjoyment of knitting, though, so I actually don't care too much if it ends up being unwearable, lol. A lot of things I wear once or twice and that's it. I'm most proud of the shawls I knit myself and my bridesmaids for my wedding, though. Mine was silk with mohair (or was it angora?) and beads strung through the yarn.
> 
> Do you knit socks? That's a relatively cheap way to work with expensive yarn, since you only need one skein. I seem to recall you saying you don't like fine gauge, though.


I've never knitted socks. I used to make things with fine gauge yarn but that was when I was much younger and had more patience. I don't know if I could handle the double pointed needles. I made a washcloth and towel set last year. It came out great but I can't see myself ever using them.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Welcome back lovely Marcie.
> 
> I used to spend lots of money on expensive wool when I was in Paris.
> One of the brands I preferred was Filatura di Crosa.
> I found it at the Galeries Lafayette or at the Printemps.
> A pure wonder…
> Every sweater I knitted at the time is still in a very good condition….even after a few stays in the washing machine…..
> Nothing like Filatura di Crosa where I live now….





Mariapia said:


> Oh dear! Ludmilla , I should have told you about an other brand that I loved.
> A French one this time….
> Anny Blatt…
> Have a look at their website:
> 
> www.annyblatt.com


Ooooh. Thank you, Mariapia. I‘ll take a look!


nyeredzi said:


> Oh, are we talking fancy yarn for knitting/crocheting?! I love fancy yarn, even though I don't knit as much as I used to. Wonder what triggered the disappointment. Maybe the prices  .My last visit to a fancy yarn shop was also a disappointment, but not too big of a one since I expected they might not have the very particular combination of characteristics I was looking for. I wanted bulky, plied, superwash wool (preferably merino). Not too much in the way of bulky that's superwash and also plied. I don't like single ply as it pills too much. The closest was a bulky Malabrigo, which is really lovely, but not plied in that weight. So I ended up going home and using 2 sport weight yarns held together to get the bulky weight, yarn from Knit Picks. I'm mostly finished with the body and half of one sleeve done, and hope to get it done by Christmas.


The yarn was very colourful and as I had nothing in mind to knit I left empty handed.
Also I felt super stressed by the shop itself. It was small crowded with people, two small dogs and tons of packages (as they do shipping). Maybe just the wrong time. 


nyeredzi said:


> The wasteland of never finished projects! And goodness, the final reveal that results in disaster! Things all knitters know too well. I recently worked on a sweater, slowly, for 2 years and when I tried it on, one sleeve was longer than the other! They had the exact same number of rows! I was so mad I immediately went out to start a new project, which is the one I'm working on now. I mostly knit for the enjoyment of knitting, though, so I actually don't care too much if it ends up being unwearable, lol. A lot of things I wear once or twice and that's it. I'm most proud of the shawls I knit myself and my bridesmaids for my wedding, though. Mine was silk with mohair (or was it angora?) and beads strung through the yarn.
> 
> Do you knit socks? That's a relatively cheap way to work with expensive yarn, since you only need one skein. I seem to recall you saying you don't like fine gauge, though.


I love knitting socks. And shawls.
God knows, I have way too many shawls by now.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday!


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh. Thank you, Mariapia. I‘ll take a look!
> 
> The yarn was very colourful and as I had nothing in mind to knit I left empty handed.
> Also I felt super stressed by the shop itself. It was small crowded with people, two small dogs and tons of packages (as they do shipping). Maybe just the wrong time.
> 
> I love knitting socks. And shawls.
> God knows, I have way too many shawls by now.


I crocheted some slippers with bulky yarn. I use them as sleep socks. They keep my feet so warm.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Good morning, fellow Islanders.  

My husband has had a serious health setback and I’ve been taking care of him as well as hauling wood and doing the chores.

But on a brighter note, the new medication seems to be working and there’s a possibility that there’s better days are ahead.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> My husband has had a serious health setback and I’ve been taking care of him as well as hauling wood and doing the chores.
> 
> But on a brighter note, the new medication seems to be working and there’s a possibility that there’s better days are ahead.


I’m sorry about your husband’s health hopefully the new medication is just what he needs. Take care of yourself as well Fim!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> My husband has had a serious health setback and I’ve been taking care of him as well as hauling wood and doing the chores.
> 
> But on a brighter note, the new medication seems to be working and there’s a possibility that there’s better days are ahead.


Nice to see you back, Fim. 
I wish your husband a quick recovery.


----------



## sdkitty

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> My husband has had a serious health setback and I’ve been taking care of him as well as hauling wood and doing the chores.
> 
> But on a brighter note, the new medication seems to be working and there’s a possibility that there’s better days are ahead.


sorry for what you're going through.  Though hauling wood might be good for me as I'm having trouble losing weight.
Hope better days are ahead for the two of you.


----------



## Tomsmom

Good evening friends!  To my American friends happy Thanksgiving!!  Still in my neverfull


----------



## sdkitty

Tomsmom said:


> Good evening friends!  To my American friends happy Thanksgiving!!  Still in my neverfull


thank you


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Good morning, fellow Islanders.
> 
> My husband has had a serious health setback and I’ve been taking care of him as well as hauling wood and doing the chores.
> 
> But on a brighter note, the new medication seems to be working and there’s a possibility that there’s better days are ahead.


Oh no, Fim! I am sorry. 
Sending tons of good thoughts your way.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Friday, all!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday, all!
> View attachment 5659289


Just lovely!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday, all!
> View attachment 5659289


Ludmilla, once more, I could see myself getting your lovely Bree if I had a chance….


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday and thank you for the bag love. 
It is quite silent on the island and I guess you all are as busy like I am with Christmas preparations. I cannot believe that we are already facing November. 
Do you have any nice plans for the upcoming weeks? I have visited three different Christmas markets already. After two years without them I really want to go. Tomorrow we will visit one after work.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday and thank you for the bag love.
> It is quite silent on the island and I guess you all are as busy like I am with Christmas preparations. I cannot believe that we are already facing November.
> Do you have any nice plans for the upcoming weeks? I have visited three different Christmas markets already. After two years without them I really want to go. Tomorrow we will visit one after work.


Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!  

And for the rest of our fellow Islanders as well!  

Life on the Home Farm now has a few new wrinkles with a few additional duties for yours truly.  

A successful hunt bagged my DH a large enough deer to fill our freezer with a winter’s worth of venison.  

The downside was that he needed my help bringing the deer out of the woods and into the back of our truck and then into our barn for processing.  

No easy feat with a not surprisingly uncooperative corpse of a two hundred pound deer.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Wednesday, Ludmilla!
> 
> And for the rest of our fellow Islanders as well!
> 
> Life on the Home Farm now has a few new wrinkles with a few additional duties for yours truly.
> 
> A successful hunt bagged my DH a large enough deer to fill our freezer with a winter’s worth of venison.
> 
> The downside was that he needed my help bringing the deer out of the woods and into the back of our truck and then into our barn for processing.
> 
> No easy feat with a not surprisingly uncooperative corpse of a two hundred pound deer.


It’s good to hear from you Fim!  I can’t imagine helping out with a 200 pound deer!  Such a strong woman you are!


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday and thank you for the bag love.
> It is quite silent on the island and I guess you all are as busy like I am with Christmas preparations. I cannot believe that we are already facing November.
> Do you have any nice plans for the upcoming weeks? I have visited three different Christmas markets already. After two years without them I really want to go. Tomorrow we will visit one after work.


Happy Wednesday!  I’ve put my tree up but that’s it, just the tree; no ornaments lol.  I need a swift kick to get me moving lately.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> It’s good to hear from you Fim!  I can’t imagine helping out with a 200 pound deer!  Such a strong woman you are!


I wouldn’t give me too much credit, Tomsmom. As I told my DH, he’d better be on his best behavior now that I‘ve mastered the mechanics of shifting a body from one location to another.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

The current justifiable furor concerning Balenciaga‘s recent misguided and egregious ad campaign is well known here on TPF. 

That being said, the onus should rest squarely on the shoulders of those directly involved in the scandal *and not on the Bal bags collected either recently or over the years by any number of our fellow Islanders.*

Ultimately the choice to wear or not to wear your beautiful Bals during the current uproar (of which none of you here had any part in) is strictly your decision.

Just as it was my decision to keep my Dooneys even after when Frank Bourke of Dooney and Bourke fame was convicted of conspiracy and bribery in 2009.

Then again, given my family’s notoriety in our County, I learned long ago that I’m the only one responsible for my actions and not those of my infamous relatives.


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The current justifiable furor concerning Balenciaga‘s recent misguided and egregious ad campaign is well known here on TPF.
> 
> That being said, the onus should rest squarely on the shoulders of those directly involved in the scandal *and not on the Bal bags collected either recently or over the years by any number of our fellow Islanders.*
> 
> Ultimately the choice to wear or not to wear your beautiful Bals during the current uproar (of which none of you here had any part in) is strictly your decision.
> 
> Just as it was my decision to keep my Dooneys even after when Frank Bourke of Dooney and Bourke fame was convicted of conspiracy and bribery in 2009.
> 
> Then again, given my family’s notoriety in our County, I learned long ago that I’m the only one responsible for my actions and not those of my infamous relatives.


I'm glad you feel that way. It never crossed my mind to stop carrying my lovely Bals that were made when other people were in charge of the company. Actually even if I had a brand new one, I would still carry it. I have a Dolce and Gabbana wallet, and they've had their share of controversy. I'm not going to let something I spent my hard earned money for languish in the closet because of somebody's stupid decisions.


----------



## Fimpagebag

whateve said:


> I'm glad you feel that way. It never crossed my mind to stop carrying my lovely Bals that were made when other people were in charge of the company. Actually even if I had a brand new one, I would still carry it. I have a Dolce and Gabbana wallet, and they've had their share of controversy. I'm not going to let something I spent my hard earned money for languish in the closet because of somebody's stupid decisions.


 

Rock on, whateve!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Friday, fellow Islanders!  

Tis the season for my annual Christmas shopping for a bag(s) ”from me to me.”   

Thus far two likely candidates have popped up on my radar.  

One is a brand new Patricia Nash, the other a preloved Dooney.  

Decisions, decisions.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> I'm glad you feel that way. It never crossed my mind to stop carrying my lovely Bals that were made when other people were in charge of the company. Actually even if I had a brand new one, I would still carry it. I have a Dolce and Gabbana wallet, and they've had their share of controversy. I'm not going to let something I spent my hard earned money for languish in the closet because of somebody's stupid decisions.


I saw a story about some country singer's wife (Jason Aldean) who was getting rid of all her Bal stuff.  Throwing it away?  She's making a statement and she obviously has plenty of money but I can't see it.  I suspect she may be some sort of "influencer" interested in her own online rep.


----------



## Fimpagebag

sdkitty said:


> I saw a story about some country singer's wife (Jason Aldean) who was getting rid of all her Bal stuff.  Throwing it away?  She's making a statement and she obviously has plenty of money but I can't see it.  I suspect she may be some sort of "influencer" interested in her own online rep.


If she’s throwing out all her Bals, I’d like the GPS of her dumpster!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!   

Anyone else having this same problem as Santa?


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Saturday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Anyone else having this same problem as Santa?
> 
> View attachment 5663850


That's pretty much all I order these days!


----------



## Murphy47

sdkitty said:


> I saw a story about some country singer's wife (Jason Aldean) who was getting rid of all her Bal stuff.  Throwing it away?  She's making a statement and she obviously has plenty of money but I can't see it.  I suspect she may be some sort of "influencer" interested in her own online rep.


Brittany Aldean is a nasty piece of work. But she'll do about anything to get her name in the media


----------



## Fimpagebag

Murphy47 said:


> Brittany Aldean is a nasty piece of work. But she'll do about anything to get her name in the media


Good point, Murphy.  

She’s just another pseudo celebrity craving clicks hoping to appear relevant.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!  

Unable to decide which of the two bags I was considering to choose, I ended up choosing both.  

Hopefully they’ll arrive sometime later this week with pics to follow.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> The current justifiable furor concerning Balenciaga‘s recent misguided and egregious ad campaign is well known here on TPF.
> 
> That being said, the onus should rest squarely on the shoulders of those directly involved in the scandal *and not on the Bal bags collected either recently or over the years by any number of our fellow Islanders.*
> 
> Ultimately the choice to wear or not to wear your beautiful Bals during the current uproar (of which none of you here had any part in) is strictly your decision.
> 
> Just as it was my decision to keep my Dooneys even after when Frank Bourke of Dooney and Bourke fame was convicted of conspiracy and bribery in 2009.
> 
> Then again, given my family’s notoriety in our County, I learned long ago that I’m the only one responsible for my actions and not those of my infamous relatives.


Öhm. I missed that scandal. I do not even know what you are talking about. 


Murphy47 said:


> Brittany Aldean is a nasty piece of work. But she'll do about anything to get her name in the media


OMG - Murphy!!!!  
You are back! *SO HAPPY *to see you.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday to all of you!
(Like Fim I did some Christmas bag from me to me shopping  There might be some pics tomorrow. As ai am already using that bag. )


----------



## Murphy47

Ludmilla said:


> Öhm. I missed that scandal. I do not even know what you are talking about.
> 
> OMG - Murphy!!!!
> You are back! *SO HAPPY *to see you.


Thank you. I've missed everyone. I got badly hacked across my platforms and got completely off social media for awhile. 
Then I had some family issues and was a little depressed. 
But I'm back now. 
Brittany Aldean is a Trumper.  And loudly anti LGBTQ. Not worth repeating some of her statements. She's pretending to be socially aware with the Bal thing as her stupid comments have affected her husbands concert ticket sales. She's a twit.


----------



## Tomsmom

Murphy47 said:


> Brittany Aldean is a nasty piece of work. But she'll do about anything to get her name in the media


Welcome back Murphy!!  You’ve been missed!!


----------



## Tomsmom

I bought this Coach tote on super sale at Macys a couple of years ago, hung it in my closet and forgot about her!  

I loving the gold chains


----------



## jblended

Fimpagebag said:


> The current justifiable furor concerning Balenciaga‘s recent misguided and egregious ad campaign is well known here on TPF.
> 
> That being said, the onus should rest squarely on the shoulders of those directly involved in the scandal *and not on the Bal bags collected either recently or over the years by any number of our fellow Islanders.*


Perfectly put! 

I am genuinely worried anyone carrying a Bal (that likely predates this controversy by decades) will be harassed in public because so many are turning their anger towards customers instead of the creatives.


----------



## Ludmilla

Murphy47 said:


> Thank you. I've missed everyone. I got badly hacked across my platforms and got completely off social media for awhile.
> Then I had some family issues and was a little depressed.
> But I'm back now.
> Brittany Aldean is a Trumper.  And loudly anti LGBTQ. Not worth repeating some of her statements. She's pretending to be socially aware with the Bal thing as her stupid comments have affected her husbands concert ticket sales. She's a twit.


Ah, no. I hope the family issues have sorted out. 



Tomsmom said:


> I bought this Coach tote on super sale at Macys a couple of years ago, hung it in my closet and forgot about her!
> 
> I loving the gold chains
> View attachment 5664802


Lovely tote!


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Monday!


----------



## SEWDimples

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Monday!


Happy Monday!


----------



## sdkitty

jblended said:


> Perfectly put!
> 
> I am genuinely worried anyone carrying a Bal (that likely predates this controversy by decades) will be harassed in public because so many are turning their anger towards customers instead of the creatives.


where I live I don't think many people would recognize my Bal so no worries here


----------



## Fimpagebag

sdkitty said:


> where I live I don't think many people would recognize my Bal so no worries here


Same here, sdkitty. 

On the rare occasion I drag out my old battered preowned Brief the only question generated is where the old lady parked her Harley?


----------



## sdkitty

Fimpagebag said:


> Same here, sdkitty.
> 
> On the rare occasion I drag out my old battered preowned Brief the only question generated is where the old lady parked her Harley?
> 
> View attachment 5665471


most of the bags I see in my local travels if they are reconizable, are either MK or LV.....and I can never tell if LV are real or fake


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

A sunny bag on a rainy day. The first of my two Christmas bags “from me to me.”


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> A sunny bag on a rainy day. The first of my two Christmas bags “from me to me.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666025


Such a great yellow!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Thank you, Tomsmom!  

With this Dooney and my Buttercup Coach and Autumnal yellow Botkier I have all the yellow bags I want.


----------



## sdkitty

do you guys ever worry that you're getting caught up in the excitement of getting bags at great prices and maybe buying a bag you won't love?  sometimes I just want something new and I figure if I get it at a low price, I'm not risking much.  I do try to make sure what I'm buying is in good condition and something I'll like but if I make a mistake at a low price, that's better than making $1,000 mistake
Right now I'm wanting a Christmas present from me to me


----------



## Fimpagebag

sdkitty said:


> do you guys ever worry that you're getting caught up in the excitement of getting bags at great prices and maybe buying a bag you won't love?  sometimes I just want something new and I figure if I get it at a low price, I'm not risking much.  I do try to make sure what I'm buying is in good condition and something I'll like but if I make a mistake at a low price, that's better than making $1,000 mistake
> Right now I'm wanting a Christmas present from me to me



You make a good point, sdkitty.  

I know I had to fight that same restless temptation to get a new bag just to have a new bag until recently finding my two most recent bags that I will actually be using rather than just *the thrill of acquiring *which I have been guilty of all too frequently in the past.


----------



## Tomsmom

sdkitty said:


> do you guys ever worry that you're getting caught up in the excitement of getting bags at great prices and maybe buying a bag you won't love?  sometimes I just want something new and I figure if I get it at a low price, I'm not risking much.  I do try to make sure what I'm buying is in good condition and something I'll like but if I make a mistake at a low price, that's better than making $1,000 mistake
> Right now I'm wanting a Christmas present from me to me


Yes!!!  I need to stay off Macys website!


----------



## whateve

sdkitty said:


> do you guys ever worry that you're getting caught up in the excitement of getting bags at great prices and maybe buying a bag you won't love?  sometimes I just want something new and I figure if I get it at a low price, I'm not risking much.  I do try to make sure what I'm buying is in good condition and something I'll like but if I make a mistake at a low price, that's better than making $1,000 mistake
> Right now I'm wanting a Christmas present from me to me


It's a problem, especially if you get influenced by the chatter on the forum. I've bought bags that other people raved about and didn't love them as much as I expected I would. This time of year I bought two bags for me, after being pretty good the rest of the year. One I absolutely love and the other I haven't received yet. The other two I got earlier in the year ended up being keepers too so I think I'm doing better at knowing what will work for me.

I have a similar philosophy - if I get it on sale, I can probably resell it and break even, even after fees.


----------



## sdkitty

whateve said:


> It's a problem, especially if you get influenced by the chatter on the forum. I've bought bags that other people raved about and didn't love them as much as I expected I would. This time of year I bought two bags for me, after being pretty good the rest of the year. One I absolutely love and the other I haven't received yet. The other two I got earlier in the year ended up being keepers too so I think I'm doing better at knowing what will work for me.
> 
> I have a similar philosophy - if I get it on sale, I can probably resell it and break even, even after fees.


even if I lose a bit but get something near to breakeven, that's OK.  Unfortunately if you sell a bag for the price you paid, you lose after commissions.
Sometimes I'll receive a bag and be happy with it - condition good, etc.  Then after using for a while I'll decide it's too bright colored, too small, too heavy, whatever.


----------



## Mariapia

Murphy47 said:


> Brittany Aldean is a nasty piece of work. But she'll do about anything to get her name in the media


So nice to see you back, Murphy.
You have been missed.


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday to all of you!
> (Like Fim I did some Christmas bag from me to me shopping  There might be some pics tomorrow. As ai am already using that bag. )


Wonderful, Ludmilla.
Everyone is looking forward to seeing your new bag


Tomsmom said:


> I bought this Coach tote on super sale at Macys a couple of years ago, hung it in my closet and forgot about her!
> 
> I loving the gold chains
> View attachment 5664802


How come you had forgotten about such a pretty bag, Tomsmom?
Mind you, you are not alone….


sdkitty said:


> where I live I don't think many people would recognize my Bal so no worries here


Same here, sdkitty…where I live I am sure no one knows what a Balenciaga bag looks like…and even more sure that they have never heard of Bal’s campaign or  Brittany Aldean …anyway….


Fimpagebag said:


> Same here, sdkitty.
> 
> On the rare occasion I drag out my old battered preowned Brief the only question generated is where the old lady parked her Harley?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665474


What a great pic, Fim.


Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> A sunny bag on a rainy day. The first of my two Christmas bags “from me to me.”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5666025


I love it, Fim.
That yellow is to die for


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ha


Mariapia said:


> So nice to see you back, Murphy.
> You have been missed.
> 
> Wonderful, Ludmilla.
> Everyone is looking forward to seeing your new bag
> 
> How come you had forgotten about such a pretty bag, Tomsmom?
> Mind you, you are not alone….
> 
> Same here, sdkitty…where I live I am sure no one knows what a Balenciaga bag looks like…and even more sure that they have never heard of Bal’s campaign or  Brittany Aldean …anyway….
> 
> What a great pic, Fim.
> 
> I love it, Fim.
> That yellow is to die for



Happy Thursday, Mariapia!  

So glad you approve of my yellow Dooney.


----------



## nyeredzi

sdkitty said:


> do you guys ever worry that you're getting caught up in the excitement of getting bags at great prices and maybe buying a bag you won't love?  sometimes I just want something new and I figure if I get it at a low price, I'm not risking much.  I do try to make sure what I'm buying is in good condition and something I'll like but if I make a mistake at a low price, that's better than making $1,000 mistake
> Right now I'm wanting a Christmas present from me to me


I’m trying to prevent myself from doing this with Longchamp LePliage. I know I’m not interested in that bag, but it’s so popular and so inexpensive, especially the basic nylon versions, that I keep being tempted to buy one. I know I wouldn’t carry a handbag version, so a part of me is trying to convince myself that maybe the tote version would be useful, like for my kids’ swim class, because nylon has no problem with water. But what for? I already have a bag I use for that, and I don’t care what that bag looks like and further, the one I have now is probably more functional because it has all kinds of pockets that I actually use. Typing this out has lessened the temptation


----------



## Fimpagebag

nyeredzi said:


> I’m trying to prevent myself from doing this with Longchamp LePliage. I know I’m not interested in that bag, but it’s so popular and so inexpensive, especially the basic nylon versions, that I keep being tempted to buy one. I know I wouldn’t carry a handbag version, so a part of me is trying to convince myself that maybe the tote version would be useful, like for my kids’ swim class, because nylon has no problem with water. But what for? I already have a bag I use for that, and I don’t care what that bag looks like and further, the one I have now is probably more functional because it has all kinds of pockets that I actually use. Typing this out has lessened the temptation


 

Well said, nyeredzi!


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Same here, sdkitty.
> 
> On the rare occasion I drag out my old battered preowned Brief the only question generated is where the old lady parked her Harley?
> 
> 
> View attachment 5665474


Love your Bal! Did not know that you still have one.


----------



## whateve

nyeredzi said:


> I’m trying to prevent myself from doing this with Longchamp LePliage. I know I’m not interested in that bag, but it’s so popular and so inexpensive, especially the basic nylon versions, that I keep being tempted to buy one. I know I wouldn’t carry a handbag version, so a part of me is trying to convince myself that maybe the tote version would be useful, like for my kids’ swim class, because nylon has no problem with water. But what for? I already have a bag I use for that, and I don’t care what that bag looks like and further, the one I have now is probably more functional because it has all kinds of pockets that I actually use. Typing this out has lessened the temptation


I think you are right - there are bags that are even better with water than a le pliage.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love your Bal! Did not know that you still have one.



It was a wreck when I bought it and hasn’t improved with age, Ludmilla.  

But it’s a perfect bag to accompany me emerging from a muddy field to be sent on a speed run to replace a broken part at Tractor Supply.


----------



## Tomsmom

Happy Friday!!  We’re having a holiday fair here in the gym, should be fun!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> It was a wreck when I bought it and hasn’t improved with age, Ludmilla.
> 
> But it’s a perfect bag to accompany me emerging from a muddy field to be sent on a speed run to replace a broken part at Tractor Supply.


Mine was my 2005 Christmas present, Fim . I wore it every day for nearly two years…
The handles are not in a very good shape of course..
I once went to the boutique and asked if I could have them replaced.
They told me it wasn’t a very good idea as the leather wouldn’t be the same.
They had stopped using chèvre….and lamb was totally different they said….especially as my bag was red..


----------



## Ludmilla

Tomsmom said:


> Happy Friday!!  We’re having a holiday fair here in the gym, should be fun!!


Happy Friday!
Have fun! We are having rain and some snow so my Christmas shopping plans will probably not happen today.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Mine was my 2005 Christmas present, Fim . I wore it every day for nearly two years…
> The handles are not in a very good shape of course..
> I once went to the boutique and asked if I could have them replaced.
> They told me it wasn’t a very good idea as the leather wouldn’t be the same.
> They had stopped using chèvre….and lamb was totally different they said….especially as my bag was red..



That’s so sad, Mariapia. 

Especially when (knowing you) your Bal was well maintained and never subject to abuse. Even now I suspect it is carefully tucked away to preserve all the happy memories you have with your lovely red  Bal.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Have fun! We are having rain and some snow so my Christmas shopping plans will probably not happen today.


 I feel for you, Ludmilla. My daughter and I have put off our annual Christmas shopping trip until (hopefully) tomorrow when the weather here should be less miserable than it is today.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> That’s so sad, Mariapia.
> 
> Especially when (knowing you) your Bal was well maintained and never subject to abuse. Even now I suspect it is carefully tucked away to preserve all the happy memories you have with your lovely red  Bal.


You know me too well, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Friday!
> Have fun! We are having rain and some snow so my Christmas shopping plans will probably not happen today.


Same here, Ludmilla..except for the snow.


----------



## whateve

Mariapia said:


> Mine was my 2005 Christmas present, Fim . I wore it every day for nearly two years…
> The handles are not in a very good shape of course..
> I once went to the boutique and asked if I could have them replaced.
> They told me it wasn’t a very good idea as the leather wouldn’t be the same.
> They had stopped using chèvre….and lamb was totally different they said….especially as my bag was red..


Wow, a red Bal! It must be gorgeous! Usually you can buy new lacings and redo that part. I have both chevre and agneau Bals. I know everyone seems to love chevre more but I don't find that much difference. The chevre has a beautiful crackly appearance. Some years the leathers are better than others, regardless of whether they are chevre or agneau.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I feel for you, Ludmilla. My daughter and I have put off our annual Christmas shopping trip until (hopefully) tomorrow when the weather here should be less miserable than it is today.





Mariapia said:


> You know me too well, Fim.


Weather is even worse, today. Guess I am staying indoors.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Saturday!


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Saturday!


Happy Saturday, Ludmilla.
I hope you will be able to do your Christmas shopping tomorrow if the stores are open of course.
Fingers crossed.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!  

Internet access for me has been spotty at best this past week.  

So to recap this past Saturday’s shopping trip with my daughter:

Despite the weather, we had our typical holiday heyday. 

We began with a visit to our favorite patisserie to fuel our efforts.  




Next we joined the throng of fellow Christmas shoppers with our respective lists.   




As for any bags we saw during the course of our shopping….   

Which (though slightly disappointing) was not unexpected. Fortunately I had prepared in advance with my second “from me to me” Christmas bags.   

My olive green Patricia Nash Amberleigh Tote that put any other bag we saw to shame.


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Internet access for me has been spotty at best this past week.
> 
> So to recap this past Saturday’s shopping trip with my daughter:
> 
> Despite the weather, we had our typical holiday heyday.
> 
> We began with a visit to our favorite patisserie to fuel our efforts.
> 
> View attachment 5671270
> 
> 
> Next we joined the throng of fellow Christmas shoppers with our respective lists.
> 
> View attachment 5671297
> 
> 
> As for any bags we saw during the course of our shopping….
> 
> Which (though slightly disappointing) was not unexpected. Fortunately I had prepared in advance with my second “from me to me” Christmas bags.
> 
> My olive green Patricia Nash Amberleigh Tote that put any other bag we saw to shame.
> 
> View attachment 5671299


Love this new bag. The colour is beautiful!
It sounds like you and your daughter had a great time.


----------



## Ludmilla

My MM bags are on their way and might come just in time for Christmas. 
Hope you are all well. We do have some winter here. And though I like snow I hate ice on the streets.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Love this new bag. The colour is beautiful!
> It sounds like you and your daughter had a great time.


*Glad you like my new bag, Ludmilla. 

I was thinking about you while my daughter and I were shopping and saw all the amazing hand knitted goods. *


Ludmilla said:


> My MM bags are on their way and might come just in time for Christmas.
> Hope you are all well. We do have some winter here. And though I like snow I hate ice on the streets.



*I feel the same about icy streets. But what I hate more is how every winter so many idiot people seemingly forget how to drive on ”black ice.”  

On a happier note, I hope your MM bags make it to you in time for Christmas. I can’t wait to see them!  *


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Internet access for me has been spotty at best this past week.
> 
> So to recap this past Saturday’s shopping trip with my daughter:
> 
> Despite the weather, we had our typical holiday heyday.
> 
> We began with a visit to our favorite patisserie to fuel our efforts.
> 
> View attachment 5671270
> 
> 
> Next we joined the throng of fellow Christmas shoppers with our respective lists.
> 
> View attachment 5671297
> 
> 
> As for any bags we saw during the course of our shopping….
> 
> Which (though slightly disappointing) was not unexpected. Fortunately I had prepared in advance with my second “from me to me” Christmas bags.
> 
> My olive green Patricia Nash Amberleigh Tote that put any other bag we saw to shame.
> 
> View attachment 5671299


Gorgeous green!!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Thursday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> Internet access for me has been spotty at best this past week.
> 
> So to recap this past Saturday’s shopping trip with my daughter:
> 
> Despite the weather, we had our typical holiday heyday.
> 
> We began with a visit to our favorite patisserie to fuel our efforts.
> 
> View attachment 5671270
> 
> 
> Next we joined the throng of fellow Christmas shoppers with our respective lists.
> 
> View attachment 5671297
> 
> 
> As for any bags we saw during the course of our shopping….
> 
> Which (though slightly disappointing) was not unexpected. Fortunately I had prepared in advance with my second “from me to me” Christmas bags.
> 
> My olive green Patricia Nash Amberleigh Tote that put any other bag we saw to shame.
> 
> View attachment 5671299


Absolutely gorgeous,Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies
Here is my latest find….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my latest find….
> 
> View attachment 5672586


What a fabulous find, Mariapia!  

Words cannot even begin to describe how much I love this Gucci.  

The elegance of its understated color palette with its elevated details is the epitome of discreet luxury design.


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> What a fabulous find, Mariapia!
> 
> Words cannot even begin to describe how much I love this Gucci.
> 
> The elegance of its understated color palette with its elevated details is the epitome of discreet luxury design.


Thank you, dear  Fim.
You recognized a Gucci bag ….
I was walking past a small consignment shop when I saw that lovely bag in the window
I didn’t get into the boutique though….I just kept on walking….
Will you call this «  restraint »?
Fortunately, I got inside on the way back.
The shop owner told me she had posted the Gucci on Instagram and two ladies had seen it and asked questions ….
One of the two was supposed to come this afternoon…


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, dear  Fim.
> You recognized a Gucci bag ….
> I was walking past a small consignment shop when I saw that lovely bag in the window
> I didn’t get into the boutique though….I just kept on walking….
> Will you call this «  restraint »?
> Fortunately, I got inside on the way back.
> The shop owner told me she had posted the Gucci on Instagram and two ladies had seen it and asked questions ….
> One of the two was supposed to come this afternoon…


lucky you


----------



## Mariapia

sdkitty said:


> lucky you


I had learnt my lesson,sdkitty..
I missed out on a LV Speedy in the same store about two years ago..
Said I would come back in the afternoon….
Of course it was gone…


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> I had learnt my lesson,sdkitty..
> I missed out on a LV Speedy in the same store about two years ago..
> Said I would come back in the afternoon….
> Of course it was gone…


I miss my consignment store.  there was one about a half hour from home that had some nice things - clothing and bags.  they tore down the shopping center.  But their prices weren't rock bottom by any means most of the time for bags.  Did you get a great deal on your gucci?


----------



## Mariapia

sdkitty said:


> I miss my consignment store.  there was one about a half hour from home that had some nice things - clothing and bags.  they tore down the shopping center.  But their prices weren't rock bottom by any means most of the time for bags.  Did you get a great deal on your gucci?


I got it for 190 euros..


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> I got it for 190 euros..


good for you 
that's probably a better price than you'd get on ebay or similar?  I'm not familiar with Gucci prices
Anyway enjoy your lovely bag


----------



## Mariapia

sdkitty said:


> good for you
> that's probably a better price than you'd get on ebay or similar?  I'm not familiar with Gucci prices
> Anyway enjoy your lovely bag


I think it’s a good price, sdkitty…


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my latest find….
> 
> View attachment 5672586


Ooooh I love it!!  Good for you. !


----------



## Tomsmom

In a speedy kind of mood, dentelle


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> I got it for 190 euros..


Hooray!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders! 

I think each of us (in one way or another) have justified *not *buying a bag that (in our heart of hearts) we *know* we will regret later on.  

But in light of our dear Mariapia’s recent triumph, it behooves all of us to remember to listen to that irresistible inner voice whether it be *Evil Twin..


*

or *Fairy Godmother…




Remembering always….


*


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Sunday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> I think each of us (in one way or another) have justified *not *buying a bag that (in our heart of hearts) we *know* we will regret later on.
> 
> But in light of our dear Mariapia’s recent triumph, it behooves all of us to remember to listen to that irresistible inner voice whether it be *Evil Twin..
> 
> View attachment 5673279
> *
> 
> or *Fairy Godmother…
> 
> View attachment 5673280
> 
> 
> Remembering always….
> 
> View attachment 5673287
> *


Not only bags, Fim….
Years and years later, I still remember a wonderful forest green leather jacket I didn’t buy because it was much too expensive for me.
The shop owner had been lovely:
 «  It‘s Saturday evening, dear, and the shop closes on Mondays, give  me a call Tuesday morning and tell me.… I am putting it on hold for you… »
I spent the whole weekend calculating…..
Tuesday morning, I called the gentleman and told him I couldn’t buy the jacket.
And he said 
«  You are the only customer that was polite enough to tell me to forget about a sale….Generally, they just ignore the deal we have made… »


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Not only bags, Fim….
> Years and years later, I still remember a wonderful forest green leather jacket I didn’t buy because it was much too expensive for me.
> The shop owner had been lovely:
> «  It‘s Saturday evening, dear, and the shop closes on Mondays, give  me a call Tuesday morning and tell me.… I am putting it on hold for you… »
> I spent the whole weekend calculating…..
> Tuesday morning, I called the gentleman and told him I couldn’t buy the jacket.
> And he said
> «  You are the only customer that was polite enough to tell me to forget about a sale….Generally, they just ignore the deal we have made… »


I would expect nothing less than such exquisite consideration from you, Mariapia. 

And I understand about the jacket as well. I was once smitten by an incredibly gorgeous fox fur coat. 

But it was far too expensive and (like you) I knew I couldn’t justify spending that kind of money for something I truly couldn’t  afford.


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> Not only bags, Fim….
> Years and years later, I still remember a wonderful forest green leather jacket I didn’t buy because it was much too expensive for me.
> The shop owner had been lovely:
> «  It‘s Saturday evening, dear, and the shop closes on Mondays, give  me a call Tuesday morning and tell me.… I am putting it on hold for you… »
> I spent the whole weekend calculating…..
> Tuesday morning, I called the gentleman and told him I couldn’t buy the jacket.
> And he said
> «  You are the only customer that was polite enough to tell me to forget about a sale….Generally, they just ignore the deal we have made… »


on the other side of the coin, I bought a knee length green suede coat years ago.  I thought it was beautiful but didn't get much use out of it.  A leather jacket is much more useful for me.  I still have that coat hanging in the closet.


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my latest find….
> 
> View attachment 5672586


Lovely bag, Mariapia. And great price, too. I am very happy that you were able to snatch that bag.


Tomsmom said:


> In a speedy kind of mood, dentelle
> 
> View attachment 5673010


You probably know it, but I love that Speedy.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Sunday, all!
Hope you are all well and prepared for the upcoming Christmas week. 
My MM bags (one for me one for sis) arrived yesterday. Already carried my purple suede Aphrodite, yesterday. Sorry, no pic.
Fim‘s little reminder of the two times in life „now and too late“ hit me hard into the face this weekend.
A childhood friend and neighbour, my beautiful and wild friend of teenage days died with a heartattack. She was only 39 years old, mother of three young children.
Although we were not close in recent years and barely had any contact, I do feel it quite hard.


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Hope you are all well and prepared for the upcoming Christmas week.
> My MM bags (one for me one for sis) arrived yesterday. Already carried my purple suede Aphrodite, yesterday. Sorry, no pic.
> Fim‘s little reminder of the two times in life „now and too late“ hit me hard into the face this weekend.
> A childhood friend and neighbour, my beautiful and wild friend of teenage days died with a heartattack. She was only 39 years old, mother of three young children.
> Although we were not close in recent years and barely had any contact, I do feel it quite hard.


that's terrible about your friend - so young


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Hope you are all well and prepared for the upcoming Christmas week.
> My MM bags (one for me one for sis) arrived yesterday. Already carried my purple suede Aphrodite, yesterday. Sorry, no pic.
> Fim‘s little reminder of the two times in life „now and too late“ hit me hard into the face this weekend.
> A childhood friend and neighbour, my beautiful and wild friend of teenage days died with a heartattack. She was only 39 years old, mother of three young children.
> Although we were not close in recent years and barely had any contact, I do feel it quite hard.


Ludmilla, I’m so sorry for your loss.  

When a tragedy like this happens there are no words that offer any real comfort.


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Hope you are all well and prepared for the upcoming Christmas week.
> My MM bags (one for me one for sis) arrived yesterday. Already carried my purple suede Aphrodite, yesterday. Sorry, no pic.
> Fim‘s little reminder of the two times in life „now and too late“ hit me hard into the face this weekend.
> A childhood friend and neighbour, my beautiful and wild friend of teenage days died with a heartattack. She was only 39 years old, mother of three young children.
> Although we were not close in recent years and barely had any contact, I do feel it quite hard.


I’m so sorry, so tragic.


----------



## whateve

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Hope you are all well and prepared for the upcoming Christmas week.
> My MM bags (one for me one for sis) arrived yesterday. Already carried my purple suede Aphrodite, yesterday. Sorry, no pic.
> Fim‘s little reminder of the two times in life „now and too late“ hit me hard into the face this weekend.
> A childhood friend and neighbour, my beautiful and wild friend of teenage days died with a heartattack. She was only 39 years old, mother of three young children.
> Although we were not close in recent years and barely had any contact, I do feel it quite hard.


I'm so sorry. That's way too young. Those poor children!

About a week ago, a for sale sign went up on the house next door. We realized we hadn't seen our neighbor in awhile. Then we found out he had a stroke and died. We weren't close but it shook us up.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Sunday, all!
> Hope you are all well and prepared for the upcoming Christmas week.
> My MM bags (one for me one for sis) arrived yesterday. Already carried my purple suede Aphrodite, yesterday. Sorry, no pic.
> Fim‘s little reminder of the two times in life „now and too late“ hit me hard into the face this weekend.
> A childhood friend and neighbour, my beautiful and wild friend of teenage days died with a heartattack. She was only 39 years old, mother of three young children.
> Although we were not close in recent years and barely had any contact, I do feel it quite hard.


I am so sorry, Ludmilla.


----------



## sdkitty

just got this moni moni splendor bag - vintage around 2007 - very soft and distressed


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> that's terrible about your friend - so young





Fimpagebag said:


> Ludmilla, I’m so sorry for your loss.
> 
> When a tragedy like this happens there are no words that offer any real comfort.





Tomsmom said:


> I’m so sorry, so tragic.





whateve said:


> I'm so sorry. That's way too young. Those poor children!
> 
> About a week ago, a for sale sign went up on the house next door. We realized we hadn't seen our neighbor in awhile. Then we found out he had a stroke and died. We weren't close but it shook us up.





Mariapia said:


> I am so sorry, Ludmilla.


Thank you all for your kind words.  
It is so weird and unbelievable - I am still in shock. She was always so full of life and energy, I cannot believe that she is gone just like that. And a week before Christmas, too.


----------



## Ludmilla

sdkitty said:


> just got this moni moni splendor bag - vintage around 2007 - very soft and distressed
> 
> View attachment 5674083


This is a very pretty bag! Never heard of the brand but, I will take a look.


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> This is a very pretty bag! Never heard of the brand but, I will take a look.


I hadn't heard of this brand either until I found one at the local consignment store (a red one).  Then I searched the PF and found posts about them.


----------



## Mariapia

sdkitty said:


> just got this moni moni splendor bag - vintage around 2007 - very soft and distressed
> 
> View attachment 5674083


I love it, sdkitty.


----------



## Mariapia

Hi ladies 
Here is my Christmas present from a very dear friend….


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my Christmas present from a very dear friend….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675317


Absolutely gorgeous, Mariapia! 

Great color, wonderful LV!


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> I love it, sdkitty.


thank you @Mariapia


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my Christmas present from a very dear friend….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675317


dear and generous friend


----------



## Mariapia

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my Christmas present from a very dear friend….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675317





sdkitty said:


> dear and generous friend





Fimpagebag said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, Mariapia!
> 
> Great color, wonderful LV!


Thank you, sdkitty and Fim.  
My friend found it in a consignment store in an other French city and thought I would love it.
It’s called Cyrrus.
I can’t wait to take it out….


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my Christmas present from a very dear friend….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675317


So so beautiful!!!  Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Mariapia said:


> Thank you, sdkitty and Fim.
> My friend found it in a consignment store in an other French city and thought I would love it.
> It’s called Cyrrus.
> I can’t wait to take it out….


I’ve always loved LV’s Mahina leather, Mariapia. 

Lux lambskin, wonderfully durable and subtle without the iconic logo attracting unwarranted attention.


----------



## Mariapia

Tomsmom said:


> So so beautiful!!!  Merry Christmas!!


Thank you, Tomsmom. Merry Christmas to you and to your family.


Fimpagebag said:


> I’ve always loved LV’s Mahina leather, Mariapia.
> 
> Lux lambskin, wonderfully durable and subtle without the iconic logo attracting unwarranted attention.


It’s my second Mahina leather bag, Fim.
Both were  birthday and Christmas presents.
You are right Fim, no  iconic logo that might attraction, a wonderful leather, the bag has it all.


----------



## Mariapia

For ladies who are looking for a lovely leather  bag that can be carried as a pochette or as  a shoulder bag or as a crossbody, without being  tiny ….here is Max Mara Pasticcino bag ( 31/13/21 cm)
359€ 
Picture from Max Mara website….


----------



## Mariapia

Brigitte Macron is always carrying an LV bag, she has several Capucines.
A few days ago, we saw her getting off a plane from Doha …She was wearing a Capucines I had never seen…
Yesterday I found a picture of the bag in  our Purseblog   
Have a look there….


----------



## Ludmilla

Mariapia said:


> Hi ladies
> Here is my Christmas present from a very dear friend….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5675317


What a stunning Christmas present and what a lovely friend.  Love the happy colour.


----------



## sdkitty

Fimpagebag said:


> I’ve always loved LV’s Mahina leather, Mariapia.
> 
> Lux lambskin, wonderfully durable and subtle without the iconic logo attracting unwarranted attention.


I'd take this over a fabric logo bag any day


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> What a stunning Christmas present and what a lovely friend.  Love the happy colour.


The calf leather, don’t ask me why, Ludmilla , reminds me of the wonderful Balenciaga chèvre


sdkitty said:


> I'd take this over a fabric logo bag any day


I love LV mono canvas bags, sdkitty, but their prices are getting totally insane…
As for LV leather bags, they are awfully expensive too.
The best thing to do is take our time and visit consignment stores when we can.


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> The calf leather, don’t ask me why, Ludmilla , reminds me of the wonderful Balenciaga chèvre
> 
> I love LV mono canvas bags, sdkitty, but their prices are getting totally insane…
> As for LV leather bags, they are awfully expensive too.
> The best thing to do is take our time and visit consignment stores when we can.


I know the logo bags are popular but for me, yours is much nicer.  and there are so many fake logo bags out there.  honestly, for me, not being that familiar with LV, when I see a logo bag and the person carrying it doesn't look that great I assume it's probably a fake.


----------



## Mariapia

sdkitty said:


> I know the logo bags are popular but for me, yours is much nicer.  and there are so many fake logo bags out there.  honestly, for me, not being that familiar with LV, when I see a logo bag and the person carrying it doesn't look that great I assume it's probably a fake.


Same here, sdkitty.
Where I live, I rarely see designer bags except for a few with the YSL logo…. or the Dior Book Tote with its huge Christian Dior logo printed in capital letters.
And I can’t believe they are authentic…


----------



## nyeredzi

I love it when there's an impressed pattern all over leather, very chic!


----------



## Ludmilla

Merry Christmas!
Preparations for the evening in full swing - fruits for punch are swimming in rum.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Merry Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders! 




Western New York in the midst of an epic blizzard with 80 per mile winds, snow, punishing frigid temperatures and a strict travel ban. 
But Christmas will arrive nevertheless. 

However, given the difficulties with travel, Santa has had to enlist the assistance  of some otherwise unlikely helpers.


----------



## Fimpagebag

Ludmilla said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Preparations for the evening in full swing - fruits for punch are swimming in rum.
> 
> View attachment 5676801


Absolutely beautiful, Ludmilla! Have a wonderful Christmas Eve!


----------



## sdkitty

Ludmilla said:


> Merry Christmas!
> Preparations for the evening in full swing - fruits for punch are swimming in rum.
> 
> View attachment 5676801


Merry Christmas.  what a beautiful picture


----------



## Mariapia

Merry Christmas to all my friends on the Island and to their families.


----------



## sdkitty

Mariapia said:


> Merry Christmas to all my friends on the Island and to their families.


Merry Christmas Mariapia


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> Merry Christmas Eve, fellow Islanders!
> 
> View attachment 5676846
> 
> 
> Western New York in the midst of an epic blizzard with 80 per mile winds, snow, punishing frigid temperatures and a strict travel ban.
> But Christmas will arrive nevertheless.
> 
> However, given the difficulties with travel, Santa has had to enlist the assistance  of some otherwise unlikely helpers.
> 
> View attachment 5676835


I saw everything on French television, Fim.
Keep safe 
I hope the travel ban doesn’t apply to Santa….


----------



## Tomsmom

Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Fimpagebag

Merry Christmas, fellow Islanders!


----------



## Mariapia

Hello ladies 
I suppose everyone is busy preparing for NYE…


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Hello ladies
> I suppose everyone is busy preparing for NYE…


Lol not yet, I had to go food shopping for the week yesterday and was pleasantly surprised at the low crowd in the food store. Not sure what we will be doing NYE, what are everyone’s plans?


----------



## Fimpagebag

Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders! 

We’re still digging out after the blizzard and our internet has been problematic at best. 

However on a happier note, Christmas brought an unexpected present from my DH.


----------



## sdkitty

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> We’re still digging out after the blizzard and our internet has been problematic at best.
> 
> However on a happier note, Christmas brought an unexpected present from my DH.
> 
> View attachment 5678674


nice ....did he pick it out or did you tell him you liked it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

sdkitty said:


> nice ....did he pick it out or did you tell him you liked it?


Funny story about that, sdkitty.  

I was in my den watching QVC when they presented Dooney’s large monogram line. To be honest, my initial reaction was ”blah” at best.   

However what my DH ”heard” when he wandered into the room with his tea was that I was trying too hard to justify not buying a big logo Dooney.  

So when he was out Christmas shopping with our daughter and saw this bag at TJMaxx….


----------



## whateve

Fimpagebag said:


> Funny story about that, sdkitty.
> 
> I was in my den watching QVC when they presented Dooney’s large monogram line. To be honest, my initial reaction was ”blah” at best.
> 
> However what my DH ”heard” when he wandered into the room with his tea was that I was trying too hard to justify not buying a big logo Dooney.
> 
> So when he was out Christmas shopping with our daughter and saw this bag at TJMaxx….


lol!


----------



## sdkitty

Fimpagebag said:


> Funny story about that, sdkitty.
> 
> I was in my den watching QVC when they presented Dooney’s large monogram line. To be honest, my initial reaction was ”blah” at best.
> 
> However what my DH ”heard” when he wandered into the room with his tea was that I was trying too hard to justify not buying a big logo Dooney.
> 
> So when he was out Christmas shopping with our daughter and saw this bag at TJMaxx….


sweet...so you like it?


----------



## Fimpagebag

sdkitty said:


> sweet...so you like it?


I actually do, sdkitty.  

It’s the difference between seeing a bag either online or on television as opposed to actually *seeing it *in real life.  

Now that I have, I have to admit a sneaking fondness for the larger logo, helped immeasurably by the bag’s matte finish and leather accents, overall style and slightly wider shoulder strap.


----------



## Tomsmom

Fimpagebag said:


> Happy Tuesday, fellow Islanders!
> 
> We’re still digging out after the blizzard and our internet has been problematic at best.
> 
> However on a happier note, Christmas brought an unexpected present from my DH.
> 
> View attachment 5678674


I love it!


----------



## Mariapia

Fimpagebag said:


> I actually do, sdkitty.
> 
> It’s the difference between seeing a bag either online or on television as opposed to actually *seeing it *in real life.
> 
> Now that I have, I have to admit a sneaking fondness for the larger logo, helped immeasurably by the bag’s matte finish and leather accents, overall style and slightly wider shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5678825


What a lovely bag, Fim.  
And what a lovely husband  
As soon as he entered the room, he had a look at the TV, listened to what was being said about the Dooney line… and said to himself «  Now I have found Fim’s Christmas present »
Wonderful story, Fim.


----------



## Mariapia

Ladies, guess who came from Sweden and brought me so much happiness on Christmas Day?
My three bears who have heard and seen everything in their lives ( or so they say)…didn’t see it coming….


----------



## Ludmilla

Fimpagebag said:


> I actually do, sdkitty.
> 
> It’s the difference between seeing a bag either online or on television as opposed to actually *seeing it *in real life.
> 
> Now that I have, I have to admit a sneaking fondness for the larger logo, helped immeasurably by the bag’s matte finish and leather accents, overall style and slightly wider shoulder strap.
> 
> View attachment 5678825


It is a lovely bag, Fim.
And DH is too sweet.


Mariapia said:


> Ladies, guess who came from Sweden and brought me so much happiness on Christmas Day?
> My three bears who have heard and seen everything in their lives ( or so they say)…didn’t see it coming….


Ooooh. Now I am curious. Sounds like a very interesting and happy visit.


----------



## Ludmilla

Happy Wednesday, all.
Christmas is over and we are facing my mother‘s birthday on Friday and NYE.
After that I need vacation from the holidays.


----------



## Mariapia

Ludmilla said:


> Ooooh. Now I am curious. Sounds like a very interesting and happy visit.


I think no one will ever guess what it is, Ludmilla….


Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday, all.
> Christmas is over and we are facing my mother‘s birthday on Friday and NYE.
> After that I need vacation from the holidays.


Wonderful plans !
Your mother and the whole family must be looking forward to the celebration.
What birthday present did you get for her?


----------



## Tomsmom

Ludmilla said:


> Happy Wednesday, all.
> Christmas is over and we are facing my mother‘s birthday on Friday and NYE.
> After that I need vacation from the holidays.


Yes what gift did you chose?


----------



## Tomsmom

Mariapia said:


> Ladies, guess who came from Sweden and brought me so much happiness on Christmas Day?
> My three bears who have heard and seen everything in their lives ( or so they say)…didn’t see it coming….


You’re keeping us in suspense!!


----------



## Tomsmom

Needed a change; suede Burberry that I thrifted


----------



## Fimpagebag

Tomsmom said:


> Needed a change; suede Burberry that I thrifted
> View attachment 5679110


What a great find, Tomsmom!  

It’s absolutely drool worthy.    

I swoon….


----------

